# Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

So I was contacted by a company called memebox back in September and was asked if I wanted to do a few reviews on my blog of their beauty box. They are one of the top beauty boxes in Korea, apparently, so I was pretty interested.

I've received 3 boxes so far, and I am really loving them. I was wondering if anyone else is getting the memeboxes. What do you think of them? Or is this something you'd be interested in?

They aren't a subscription service, though. Basically you sign up on their website (I think it's memeboxusa.com) and they will send you an e-mail when a new edition of the box is available, and you can decide to purchase it at that time. Every box you get costs $21 and $7 for shipping, however they give you a $7 credit in their online store for each box to sort of reimburse you for the shipping.

I also thought I'd post a few pictures of what the boxes have looked like:









The last photo is the most recent box which is still available for purchase on their site. I LOVE the fact that there's a full size Dr. Jart eye serum in there! The boxes almost always retail for over $100, which is awesome. (I don't get any kickback for posting this or anything, I just thought they were an awesome company and I know there must be other people interested in Korean beauty products like I am!)


----------



## annifer (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was contacted by a company called memebox back in September and was asked if I wanted to do a few reviews on my blog of their beauty box. They are one of the top beauty boxes in Korea, apparently, so I was pretty interested.

I've received 3 boxes so far, and I am really loving them. I was wondering if anyone else is getting the memeboxes. What do you think of them? Or is this something you'd be interested in?

They aren't a subscription service, though. Basically you sign up on their website (I think it's memeboxusa.com) and they will send you an e-mail when a new edition of the box is available, and you can decide to purchase it at that time. Every box you get costs $21 and $7 for shipping, however they give you a $7 credit in their online store for each box to sort of reimburse you for the shipping.

I also thought I'd post a few pictures of what the boxes have looked like:









The last photo is the most recent box which is still available for purchase on their site. I LOVE the fact that there's a full size Dr. Jart eye serum in there! The boxes almost always retail for over $100, which is awesome. (I don't get any kickback for posting this or anything, I just thought they were an awesome company and I know there must be other people interested in Korean beauty products like I am!)
I've been thinking about purchasing one of those! Is the 2nd picture the 3rd or the 4th edition?  Both editions are available.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been thinking about purchasing one of those! Is the 2nd picture the 3rd or the 4th edition?  Both editions are available.
The last picture is the "3rd Global Edition" as I think the 4th just shipped out to to their partners. They are a great company, and are really helpful in answering questions and issues. I haven't had a single problem so far. I'm kind of obsessed with this most recent box though. The weird lip-gel thing is something I can't wait to try. It's like a sheet mask for your lips!


----------



## annifer (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last picture is the "3rd Global Edition" as I think the 4th just shipped out to to their partners. They are a great company, and are really helpful in answering questions and issues. I haven't had a single problem so far. I'm kind of obsessed with this most recent box though. The weird lip-gel thing is something I can't wait to try. It's like a sheet mask for your lips!
I was wondering what that lip thing was! lol. I may just get the 4th one since it's available now, I'm not a fan of fake lashes.  So far, they have all looked like great boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering what that lip thing was! lol. I may just get the 4th one since it's available now, I'm not a fan of fake lashes.  So far, they have all looked like great boxes!

I'm definitely curious to what the 4th box has in store for us. I'm not a huge fan of falsies either, although I know they're like a beauty staple in Korea! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

I just ordered the third edition box and it is en route-Can't wait to see what is inside!! This will be the first one I receive. I am new here btw!! Nice to meet you and happy boxing


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the third edition box and it is en route-Can't wait to see what is inside!! This will be the first one I receive. I am new here btw!! Nice to meet you and happy boxing 




Welcome to MUT! And yea they are really nice boxes! So far I've been pleased with every one, which is rare for a subscription box!


----------



## annifer (Jan 15, 2014)

I just ordered the 4th one and I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered the 4th one and I can't wait to see what's in it!
Post pictures when you get it!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

I just e-mailed memebox about the 4th edition and they said,

"The 4th box just came out and we expect to ship out the box end of January.   The reason we opened the 4th box early is because we thought there is a high chance that the 3rd box will be sold out soon "     So it looks like the 3rd edition won't be in stock for much longer. Excited to see what the 4th brings!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

Ty!! Sounds like I need to go check out that 4th edition..haha!!


----------



## jocedun (Jan 15, 2014)

Im dying to try this subscription! I love skincare and I've had really good luck with Asian BB creams, oil cleansers, and other skincare products, so I think this would be such an awesome value for me (usability wise). I just need to wait until I have a little more wiggle room in my budget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im dying to try this subscription! I love skincare and I've had really good luck with Asian BB creams, oil cleansers, and other skincare products, so I think this would be such an awesome value for me (usability wise). I just need to wait until I have a little more wiggle room in my budget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They usually release a new edition monthly, although it can vary occasionally. I would sign up to get a notification for the next box. The good thing is you don't have to subscribe monthly, or at all for that matter. You just have to make an account on their website with your e-mail address and they will message you when a new box becomes available. Then you can decide if you want to purchase it or not. It's not an auto-renew subcription like Birchbox or Ipsy. You can just buy a box when you have the extra money, and not buy one when you're broke!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(oh and also, I totally agree with you! I have amazing luck with korean skincare brands, and since I started getting this box I haven't needed to buy anything! I always have new things to try and they're always so gentle and effective on my skin!)


----------



## annifer (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Post pictures when you get it!




I plan on it!!!


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 15, 2014)

*stops lurking*

I haven't participated in any threads since I joined MUT, but I suppose now is better than never. Not really a coincidence (since most of those who ordered probably already got theirs too), but I got my 3rd Global Edition of Memebox today! I literally just opened it a few minutes ago to check them out and I like the variety so far. I think the cost justifies what they send us.

The face cream called "cheese" cream sounded weird to me at first, but once I tried it I actually liked it! I have it on my face right now, lol. Now I'm excited to try the rest of the items in the box. The Tonymoly lip tint smells like strawberry candy!

Sadly, I missed the 1st and 2nd editions, and never got a notification for the 4th one. Good thing I saw your post, I'm off to order the 4th box. Thanks


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *stops lurking*

I haven't participated in any threads since I joined MUT, but I suppose now is better than never. Not really a coincidence (since most of those who ordered probably already got theirs too), but I got my 3rd Global Edition of Memebox today! I literally just opened it a few minutes ago to check them out and I like the variety so far. I think the cost justifies what they send us.

The face cream called "cheese" cream sounded weird to me at first, but once I tried it I actually liked it! I have it on my face right now, lol. Now I'm excited to try the rest of the items in the box. The Tonymoly lip tint smells like strawberry candy!

Sadly, I missed the 1st and 2nd editions, and never got a notification for the 4th one. Good thing I saw your post, I'm off to order the 4th box. Thanks



 
My third edition is the on the way and I just ordered the 4th edition tonight..I am a bad girl!!lol I also stopped lurking tonight so it's good to see I am not the only one!  The products sound interesting so TY for those neat details (the cheese cream sounds right up my alley!) Can't wait to get my boxes


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My third edition is the on the way and I just ordered the 4th edition tonight..I am a bad girl!!lol I also stopped lurking tonight so it's good to see I am not the only one!  The products sound interesting so TY for those neat details (the cheese cream sounds right up my alley!) Can't wait to get my boxes 



 
High five! I usually just read through the posts but I guess I was still pretty excited about the contents of my box that when it popped up here at MUT I couldn't help but join in





The face/cheese cream smells lovely-- initially disliked the smell but it's subtle (smells baby powder-ish) if you only use a tiny amount so that's okay. It's not greasy, it absorbed into my skin pretty well. Hope you get your box soon too!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  High five! I usually just read through the posts but I guess I was still pretty excited about the contents of my box that when it popped up here at MUT I couldn't help but join in





The face/cheese cream smells lovely-- initially disliked the smell but it's subtle (smells baby powder-ish) if you only use a tiny amount so that's okay. It's not greasy, it absorbed into my skin pretty well. Hope you get your box soon too!

I totally agree about the cheese cream LOL. I was like...wait is this made of CHEESE? But reading the packaging they apparently just meant that it has a similar...consistency to cheese? IDK Korean stuff is weird! It smells really nice and feels nice on the skin, I'm loving it so far!

Memebox told me that they're sending their blogger/youtuber partners the 4th Edition box at the end of January, so I guess I'll have to wait until then for it, but I'm hoping someone posts a spoiler before then!

Has anyone tried the weird lip gel-thing yet? I did earlier today and it was soooo odd haha. I almost scared my fiance to death wearing it!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  High five! I usually just read through the posts but I guess I was still pretty excited about the contents of my box that when it popped up here at MUT I couldn't help but join in





The face/cheese cream smells lovely-- initially disliked the smell but it's subtle (smells baby powder-ish) if you only use a tiny amount so that's okay. It's not greasy, it absorbed into my skin pretty well. Hope you get your box soon too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally agree about the cheese cream LOL. I was like...wait is this made of CHEESE? But reading the packaging they apparently just meant that it has a similar...consistency to cheese? IDK Korean stuff is weird! It smells really nice and feels nice on the skin, I'm loving it so far!

Memebox told me that they're sending their blogger/youtuber partners the 4th Edition box at the end of January, so I guess I'll have to wait until then for it, but I'm hoping someone posts a spoiler before then!

Has anyone tried the weird lip gel-thing yet? I did earlier today and it was soooo odd haha. I almost scared my fiance to death wearing it!




I am REALLY looking forward to these boxes now (thanks ladies, I am jealous!). I LOVE some great skin care-the weirder the better! haha!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am REALLY looking forward to these boxes now (thanks ladies, I am jealous!). I LOVE some great skin care-the weirder the better! haha!
I love weird skincare stuff too lol! I think that's why I'm drawn to Korean brands. Always coming up with the next new/weird thing! I can't wait to see what in the 4th edition box. I had the first 2 spoiled for me, but I opened the 3rd edition completely spoiler-free and it was such an awesome box for me!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 16, 2014)

How exciting is this! So much for no/low buy! Lol!! I am new to MUT so I'm learning a lot of different things! I love it! Thank you for sharing this! I will probably get this box as I'm fascinated with weird products as well. Like chin/cheek rollers and the like. Enablers unite!


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally agree about the cheese cream LOL. I was like...wait is this made of CHEESE? But reading the packaging they apparently just meant that it has a similar...consistency to cheese? IDK Korean stuff is weird! It smells really nice and feels nice on the skin, I'm loving it so far!

Memebox told me that they're sending their blogger/youtuber partners the 4th Edition box at the end of January, so I guess I'll have to wait until then for it, but I'm hoping someone posts a spoiler before then!

Has anyone tried the weird lip gel-thing yet? I did earlier today and it was soooo odd haha. I almost scared my fiance to death wearing it!






How was the lip gel product? I don't know if it's a one-time use only patch or if it can be used a few times. I might just end up giving it to someone else because I have no particular desire to get my lips plumped. Now if it claimed to reduce discoloration on the outline of my lips...


----------



## pinkgirlie (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, thats sooo cool ! Koreans are known for their quality. They would be dishonored and feel shame if they made cheap stuff, like chinese goods. Koreans love quality and being perfectionists. Most koreans I know are doctors or high end fields of work. They strive to be the best in everything and will not go cheap, do shortcuts in any product or cheat people cause it goes against their ethics. This box looks awesome !


----------



## erinenvyy (Jan 16, 2014)

I've wanted to try this box since I saw it on @MissJexie's blog (I was creeping the other day). My skincare routine consists of me putting on moisturizer  before I put my foundation on - sometimes. I think this stuff will be fun to play with.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How was the lip gel product? I don't know if it's a one-time use only patch or if it can be used a few times. I might just end up giving it to someone else because I have no particular desire to get my lips plumped. Now if it claimed to reduce discoloration on the outline of my lips...




It doesn't plump the lips, really, so no worries! It's supposed to moisturize and treat them. It was VERY heavy and even though it stuck to my lips it kept sliding down, but once I adjusted it once or twice it stuck pretty well. It felt really cooling and soothing, however once I took it off and patted the rest of the serum into my skin, my lips just kind of felt moisturized, but nothing too exciting. Kind of like if you put on a lip balm and then wiped off the excess. Nothing I would buy again, but kind of a fun little "mask" for the lips, I guess!

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, thats sooo cool ! Koreans are known for their quality. They would be dishonored and feel shame if they made cheap stuff, like chinese goods. Koreans love quality and being perfectionists. Most koreans I know are doctors or high end fields of work. They strive to be the best in everything and will not go cheap, do shortcuts in any product or cheat people cause it goes against their ethics. This box looks awesome !

Everything I've received in the box has been extremely well-packaged and high quality. There have been some things I haven't tried yet or have given away, but everything I have tried has been amazing! I think it's one of the few boxes in this price point that is well worth the money!

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've wanted to try this box since I saw it on @MissJexie's blog (I was creeping the other day). My skincare routine consists of me putting on moisturizer  before I put my foundation on - sometimes. I think this stuff will be fun to play with.

haha that's awesome!  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am the saaaame way with skincare, although I have been trying to start a "routine" lately and I've been trying different things to see what a good combination is. I have always loved Korean BB creams. I LOVE the Skin79 Absolute Total Diamond BB Cream. Just started using it and it manages to be sheer but still covers really well if that's even possible! I think that's the best thing about this box though, is that it's so fun to get it because everything is new and exciting...and occasionally weird lol


----------



## ToSirWithLove (Jan 17, 2014)

Once you place an order, how long until your reward points are added to your account? I ordered # 4 earlier today and want to go back and get #3!


----------



## Xiang (Jan 17, 2014)

Wow, this sounds awesome. I'm just wondering if the instructions and ingredient lists of the products are in English. I'm sooo tempted to try a box!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ToSirWithLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Once you place an order, how long until your reward points are added to your account? I ordered # 4 earlier today and want to go back and get #3!

I'm not sure as I get them sent to me to review for my blog, however, I DO know that their customer service is absolutely awesome and they always respond to me within the same business day. I'd just shoot them an e-mail and ask them exactly that. They'll probably put your points in your account asap!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, this sounds awesome. I'm just wondering if the instructions and ingredient lists of the products are in English. I'm sooo tempted to try a box!!!!

They definitely have a card in the box with English descriptions and instructions. Not all of them have ingredients lists but I have e-mailed them before and asked for ingredients if I cant' find them online and they've provided it. They are great boxes and really worth the cost considering what you get for this price point from US boxes!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Jan 17, 2014)

When I get caught up from Christmas bills, Im going to buy a box ! Korean makeup has such cute packaging. I like the tins to the gel liners with the cartoon character girls on them, and the tony Moly fruit shaped lip glosses, cant wait to try !


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I get caught up from Christmas bills, Im going to buy a box ! Korean makeup has such cute packaging. I like the tins to the gel liners with the cartoon character girls on them, and the tony Moly fruit shaped lip glosses, cant wait to try !
I love those gel liner tins! So cute!! I love Etude House also because they have the cutest packaging on their cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catheriinela (Jan 17, 2014)

The 3rd Edition will be my first Memebox. It's actually waiting for me at the post office so seeing this post is making me even more anxious! I'm a little late but I decided it was finally time to start focusing on skincare (I'm 29).


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *catheriinela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 3rd Edition will be my first Memebox. It's actually waiting for me at the post office so seeing this post is making me even more anxious! I'm a little late but I decided it was finally time to start focusing on skincare (I'm 29).
Ahh mine was waiting at the post office for me the other day and I made my roommate go and get it because I couldn't get ready fast enough! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also started skincare late (I'll be 29 in March!) and I still haven't found the perfect combination of products so it's always nice to get different things to test out!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 17, 2014)

Gave in &amp; bought the 3rd one! I'll wait to see if I want the 4th one, which I probably will like.. It says free express shipping too. Excited! This is to make up for the jan PSMH.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gave in &amp; bought the 3rd one! I'll wait to see if I want the 4th one, which I probably will like.. It says free express shipping too. Excited! This is to make up for the jan PSMH.

They had some issues with the 2nd box making it here due to the holidays and all the storms we had, so they upgraded the 3rd box to express shipping, which was nice. I can't wait to see what's in the 4th one!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 17, 2014)

That's really nice of them! Can't wait to see what's in the 4th box either! Hope it's a BB cream. I just ordered some skin79 diamond BB cream &amp; I'm patiently waiting for it to arrive. I'm also debating on the la prairie glossybox. Lol! Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 17, 2014)

Just joining - is it a pretty skin care heavy box? I really want to try some of the bb creams as well, but I use the clinique 3 step on my 40 year old skin and so far it's not freaking out, so I'm not sure I want to switch it up. I do probably need to start using an eye cream though. I don't have crows feet or under eye wrinkles, but the top of my eyes are starting to get crepe-y and i'm not sure what to do about it!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's really nice of them! Can't wait to see what's in the 4th box either! Hope it's a BB cream. I just ordered some skin79 diamond BB cream &amp; I'm patiently waiting for it to arrive.

I'm also debating on the la prairie glossybox. Lol! Any thoughts on that?

I LOVE the Skin79 Diamond BB cream! It's amazing and one of my favorites. Apply it very lightly and slowly build though, because if you put on too much it doesn't absorb as well and you'll need a lot of powder to set it/not look shiny.

As for the other box, I haven't tried it out yet!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just joining - is it a pretty skin care heavy box? I really want to try some of the bb creams as well, but I use the clinique 3 step on my 40 year old skin and so far it's not freaking out, so I'm not sure I want to switch it up. I do probably need to start using an eye cream though. I don't have crows feet or under eye wrinkles, but the top of my eyes are starting to get crepe-y and i'm not sure what to do about it!

There's been 4 boxes in the US so far and the first 2 were skincare-heavy. The third one had a mix of skincare and a few cosmetics items. The 4th one is still a mystery as I don't know if anyone has received it yet. I think that "korean beauty" in general is heavily based in skincare anyway, so I can imagine that it will be skincare heavy overall. I've received a few BB creams so far from the box and have enjoyed them all. The good thing about most korean skincare lines is that they are super gentle. I have sensitive skin and nothing I have tested/played with has given my skin any issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It doesn't plump the lips, really, so no worries! It's supposed to moisturize and treat them. It was VERY heavy and even though it stuck to my lips it kept sliding down, but once I adjusted it once or twice it stuck pretty well. It felt really cooling and soothing, however once I took it off and patted the rest of the serum into my skin, my lips just kind of felt moisturized, but nothing too exciting. Kind of like if you put on a lip balm and then wiped off the excess. Nothing I would buy again, but kind of a fun little "mask" for the lips, I guess!
Thanks for clearing that up! Doesn't sound like it made much of a difference but it'd be fun to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's weird though that when I tried to look up the products (from the box) on their website, I never found any of them. I assumed they'd have the box contents up for sale at their site for anybody who liked sampling them. I hope the 4th box will be just as good, if not better! I don't really need more skincare items (just got my YesTo order today, yay!) but I'll try whatever they send out


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for clearing that up! Doesn't sound like it made much of a difference but it'd be fun to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's weird though that when I tried to look up the products (from the box) on their website, I never found any of them. I assumed they'd have the box contents up for sale at their site for anybody who liked sampling them. I hope the 4th box will be just as good, if not better! I don't really need more skincare items (just got my YesTo order today, yay!) but I'll try whatever they send out




I think they only have contracts with certain brands to sell their product in their online shop, but I can definitely relay the message to them about selling more of the brands that they feature in their boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 17, 2014)

Whaaaat? I NEED THIS!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure if you e-mail them at [email protected] and say that HarlotBeauty referred you (also let them know your user name on the site) you guys will get an extra $5 in credit on your account. I get complimentary boxes so I don't get any kickback from them (just so MUT mods know, I'm not profiting off referrals in any way), but I know you guys get the $5 so I thought I'd pass that along!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 17, 2014)

Yep, the $5 credit should work! I used a bloggers ID and got the credit within a few hours. You also get another $5 credit just for joining, so that's an instant $10 plus the $7 credit if you order a box! When I asked about the credit I also brought up not being able to find a specific product from a past box on their site and the rep said that they were looking into getting it back in stock. Also, I ordered the 3rd and 4th on Wednesday night, and got a shipping notice for both of them this morning. Apparently they just landed at JFK a few hours ago! So excited! I've had my eye on this box for a while and regret not getting that 2nd box because of the face creams.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered my first box with them. The 3rd edition! I can't wait. I just wonder how long it will take me to get it here in Ohio. The shipping always seems to take so long for anything from anywhere. So hope it doesn't take to long. I thought after I get it if I like it I will order the fourth box. Tank you for the suggestion and I look forward to trying out this new sub.!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 18, 2014)

I ordered the 3rd and 4th boxes yesterday, but didn't see the referral in time. Ah well.  I like that it's not an auto-renew, I'll have a chance to play with these items for a while first.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay, here's how I'm going to justify this 1. I returned my Wantables box this month ($36 refund) 2. It would be a great learning experience to see the type of products people use in other parts of the world. 3. My husband and I are planning a vacation to Hong Kong and this will introduce my to some Asian brands. Okay, I'm in.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, here's how I'm going to justify this
1. I returned my Wantables box this month ($36 refund)
2. It would be a great learning experience to see the type of products people use in other parts of the world.
3. My husband and I are planning a vacation to Hong Kong and this will introduce my to some Asian brands.

Okay, I'm in.
Haha that's awesome. Your wantable refund alone would be enough to justify it for me!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha that's awesome. Your wantable refund alone would be enough to justify it for me!




I'm swimming in beauty products right now, so I need a little bit more justification.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

> Okay, here's how I'm going to justify this 1. I returned my Wantables box this month ($36 refund) 2. It would be a great learning experience to see the type of products people use in other parts of the world. 3. My husband and I are planning a vacation to Hong Kong and this will introduce my to some Asian brands. Okay, I'm in.


 LOLOLOLL. Love it! We always have a way to justify don't we!!!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOLOLOLL. Love it! We always have a way to justify don't we!!!!!!
 LOL, Oh I could find ANY way to justify something I want no matter how ridiculous!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ordered box number 4!

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Xiang (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

They definitely have a card in the box with English descriptions and instructions. Not all of them have ingredients lists but I have e-mailed them before and asked for ingredients if I cant' find them online and they've provided it. They are great boxes and really worth the cost considering what you get for this price point from US boxes!

Thank you for the reply!! Can't wait to try out the products!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

OK they gave me $5.00 mileage for ordering box 3 so I use that toward box 4! So I now have both 3 and 4 coming! You all are such enablers!! LOL. I am excited about this new sub! Everyone have a blessed weekend!!!!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 18, 2014)

I caved and ordered both 3 and 4. Asian skincare is my thing and I'm justifying it because I'm not using my Ulta f&amp;f coupon. So excited for the surprise.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am REALLY looking forward to these boxes now (thanks ladies, I am jealous!). I LOVE some great skin care-the weirder the better! haha!
They do put GOAT MILK in a ton of north american products, so to me that is the same.

Like a lot of "asian" things I've bought this year, some of the translation can be strangely done.

I had saved a pic of a makeup bag I was going to get, but just deleted the pic..will  try and find it.

The saying on the bag was "now is time, look at your watch, you can do it...." or something similar.

I was also looking at some dresses I wanted to buy and can anyone explain what is a "FALLABALLA DRESS"???

I see this wording a lot and have no clue.

Also a lot of "BIG YARDS PANTS"  "BIG YARDS CLOTHES"??

Also on one site I was buying a shirt and one heading was BIG CLOTHING FOR FAT WOMAN

-and the plus size was my size....around a lands end size 6...lol.
maybe for asian that is a big size....

Well, I'm sure a lot of people in other countries find what we have in North American different or strange.

I know where I live it seems there is always tons of Somali/Arab/African people- esp a lot of the younger people they seem to love Mcdonalds and also Dairy Queen and even in -20 freezing weather the Dairy Queen beside my house has a long lineup which seems to be more ethnic than other people...

Anyways, I live in a pretty interesting part of the city....!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok,

I do not need this box of Korean cosmetics. But it looks so fun I will have to order it.

Was just about to order some cosmetics from another Asian site (and will also as there was some items I needed.....).

I guess this will replace crappy seasonsbox for me.....


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and ordered both 3 and 4. Asian skincare is my thing and I'm justifying it because I'm not using my Ulta f&amp;f coupon. So excited for the surprise.

I'm so excited to see what is in #4!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ok,

I do not need this box of Korean cosmetics. But it looks so fun I will have to order it.

Was just about to order some cosmetics from another Asian site (and will also as there was some items I needed.....).

I guess this will replace crappy seasonsbox for me.....

Seasonsbox started off cute but it's way too pricey for what they send IMO


----------



## tessak (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered boxes 3 and 4. Thanks for the referral info, @MissJexie! 

If anyone is interested, I just read this "beginner's guide to Korean makeup" on Into The Gloss the other day. It's an interview with a woman who runs Soko Glam, a site that curates and sells Korean beauty products: http://intothegloss.com/2014/01/korean-makeup/

Anyone tried bamboo salt toothpaste??


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered the third edition a few days ago and the fourth this morning. I passed on this first two because there wasn't much info on the subscription out there and I wanted to know what was inside first . I seriously regret that now! Thanks for the referral info!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just ordered the 3rd Edition.  I love trying new things, so this seems like it will be fun.  I'll probably order the 4th Edition on Friday.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I am REALLY looking forward to these boxes now (thanks ladies, I am jealous!). I LOVE some great skin care-the weirder the better! haha!
They do put GOAT MILK in a ton of north american products, so to me that is the same.

Like a lot of "asian" things I've bought this year, some of the translation can be strangely done.

I had saved a pic of a makeup bag I was going to get, but just deleted the pic..will  try and find it.

The saying on the bag was "now is time, look at your watch, you can do it...." or something similar.

I was also looking at some dresses I wanted to buy and can anyone explain what is a "FALLABALLA DRESS"???

I see this wording a lot and have no clue.

Also a lot of "BIG YARDS PANTS"  "BIG YARDS CLOTHES"??

Also on one site I was buying a shirt and one heading was BIG CLOTHING FOR FAT WOMAN

-and the plus size was my size....around a lands end size 6...lol.
maybe for asian that is a big size....

Well, I'm sure a lot of people in other countries find what we have in North American different or strange.

I know where I live it seems there is always tons of Somali/Arab/African people- esp a lot of the younger people they seem to love Mcdonalds and also Dairy Queen and even in -20 freezing weather the Dairy Queen beside my house has a long lineup which seems to be more ethnic than other people...

Anyways, I live in a pretty interesting part of the city....!


Falbala is a gathered ruffle, flounce or trim. I could see it getting turned into 'falabala' with Japanese, and likely Korean, pronunciations. The use of ruffles in Asian clothing is fairly common for giving an item delicate femininity. 

I'm a US dress size 4 and generally wear smalls. In Japan, my tops always had to be Medium at the smallest and sometimes a Large to accommodate my bust. Pants are generally a disaster if your hips and waist are not approximately the same. In order to fit my hips into anything, my waist was invariably swimming and I had to rely on elastic waists, cinching and belts to keep anything up. 

I'm really curious as to what's going to be in the next box!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Falbala is a gathered ruffle, flounce or trim. I could see it getting turned into 'falabala' with Japanese, and likely Korean, pronunciations. The use of ruffles in Asian clothing is fairly common for giving an item delicate femininity. 

I'm a US dress size 4 and generally wear smalls. In Japan, my tops always had to be Medium at the smallest and sometimes a Large to accommodate my bust. Pants are generally a disaster if your hips and waist are not approximately the same. In order to fit my hips into anything, my waist was invariably swimming and I had to rely on elastic waists, cinching and belts to keep anything up. 

I'm really curious as to what's going to be in the next box!
Thanks for the info,

it was on a Chinese site I saw these terms, but I will pay attention as to if all those items have ruffles..I will try and remember that!

For me it is the opposite- tops on most of the asian sites seem too small unless it is XL or XXL, but for pants I've been able to fit into anything labeled as "one size", which is usually quite small.

My legs are fairly thin and I do not have much hips-so most pants are fine. But I do find a lot of US and some Canadian pants are always too big in the butt and hips for me...

I think a lot of the asian sites have really cute dresses and it is nice to see they have so many with sleeves or not too low cut and good for daytime.

So much stuff at the mall here is just not good for daytime at all it seems.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm so happy this is a thing! I only _just_ joined Birchbox, but I need this in my life ahhhh!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you guys use K-Packet or EMS Korea Post?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 18, 2014)

I used EMS post - the k-packet was almost 60 bucks in shipping cost. 

*edit* I got it backwards, (and since I had two boxes they doubled the 25$ shipping cost) don't do EMS!


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you guys use K-Packet or EMS Korea Post?
I used the K-Packet option, which was free for me. The EMS option added about $25 to my total.

Edit:

The K-Packet option technically isn't free... I meant to say I got charged $6.97 for shipping, which I guess is the K-Packet option. Choosing EMS makes shipping $25 instead of $6.97.


----------



## xchristina (Jan 18, 2014)

Thats weird, the photo shows free express shipping but when I select it, it charges me.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats weird, the photo shows free express shipping but when I select it, it charges me.
The K-Packet was free for me as well, with the EMS adding to the total. Might want to contact them through the 1:1 feature and see what is going on with that. They are generally pretty quick to reply.


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats weird, the photo shows free express shipping but when I select it, it charges me.
Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The K-Packet was free for me as well, with the EMS adding to the total. Might want to contact them through the 1:1 feature and see what is going on with that. They are generally pretty quick to reply.

Sorry if my reply up there added to the confusion... Shipping isn't really free, it's $6.97 and it's the K-Packet option. The free part is the upgrade to express shipping, I think.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 18, 2014)

ah ok, maybe that's what I did. My shipping was 7ish bucks, so that sounds about right.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 18, 2014)

Yayy I'm so excited to have more people signing up! I always get mine and have no one to talk to about it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

> Yayy I'm so excited to have more people signing up! I always get mine and have no one to talk to about it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad we could make you feel better by ordering. : ). But it was you who started the thread and got us talking about it and now we have each other to talk with!!! Thank you Miss Jexie!!!! : )


----------



## queeenb (Jan 19, 2014)

> I'm pretty sure if you e-mail them at [email protected] and say that HarlotBeauty referred you (also let them know your user name on the site) you guys will get an extra $5 in credit on your account. I get complimentary boxes so I don't get any kickback from them (just so MUT mods know, I'm not profiting off referrals in any way), but I know you guys get the $5 so I thought I'd pass that along!


 Thank you! It worked! Great customer service. I'm so excited to find this box! Thank you thank you thank you!! Lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! It worked! Great customer service. I'm so excited to find this box!
Thank you thank you thank you!! Lol
Yay that's awesome to hear and you're welcome! And they do have great customer service, So nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 20, 2014)

Just ordered the 3rd edition box! I am a sucker for Asian skincare and this sounds awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just ordered the 3rd edition box! I am a sucker for Asian skincare and this sounds awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It really is an awesome box! Can't wait to see what's int he 4th edition! I've used quite a bit of the skincare items I've received and have had great results with most of them. We got a full sized BB cream in the 2nd edition and I love Korean BB's and already have a favorite, but I was blown away at how much I loved this one. The BB alone was well worth the cost of the box!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so torn! I wish the 2nd box was still available, as I'd love to try to the bb cream. I can only really afford to buy one box right now, so I'm trying to decide whether to buy the 3rd one (which had the cc cream) and hope to have the money for the 4th in a week or so. Or should I just go ahead and jump in with the 4th and be surprised, hoping to be buy the 3rd later on (and hoping it doesn't sell out). Decisions, decisions...


----------



## queeenb (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so torn! I wish the 2nd box was still available, as I'd love to try to the bb cream. I can only really afford to buy one box right now, so I'm trying to decide whether to buy the 3rd one (which had the cc cream) and hope to have the money for the 4th in a week or so. Or should I just go ahead and jump in with the 4th and be surprised, hoping to be buy the 3rd later on (and hoping it doesn't sell out). Decisions, decisions...

Not to be an enabler or anything (;P) but I would go ahead and buy the 3rd box.  They give you $7 back to kind of like reimburse you for the shipping.  They give you $5 as welcome points and another $5 if you email them and tell them Harlot Beauty referred you!  I think you can use these points towards a box.  This is what I would do/did.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> Not to be an enabler or anything (;P) but I would go ahead and buy the 3rd box. Â They give you $7 back to kind of like reimburse you for the shipping. Â They give you $5 as welcome points and another $5 if you email them and tell them Harlot Beauty referred you! Â I think you can use these points towards a box. Â This is what I would do/did.


 I think i would and I did because I wanted both boxes buy the 3rd, got the $5.00 credit though I never did receive the $7.00 as promised. And used the $5.00 to buy the 4th. But if you want the 3rd I would get that first as that will be the first to go and then get the 4th with the credits.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think i would and I did because I wanted both boxes buy the 3rd, got the $5.00 credit though I never did receive the $7.00 as promised. And used the $5.00 to buy the 4th. But if you want the 3rd I would get that first as that will be the first to go and then get the 4th with the credits.
You should e-mail them and see what's going on with your $7 credit. They're usually pretty good at responding within 24 hours!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think i would and I did because I wanted both boxes buy the 3rd, got the $5.00 credit though I never did receive the $7.00 as promised. And used the $5.00 to buy the 4th. But if you want the 3rd I would get that first as that will be the first to go and then get the 4th with the credits.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should e-mail them and see what's going on with your $7 credit. They're usually pretty good at responding within 24 hours!

Hi All! Just wanted to share my experience regarding the credits. I ordered the 3rd Edition Memebox (this will be my first order and eek! I cannot wait!).  Even though I used the $5.00 for referral credit and $5.00 welcome points for the first box, I also received the $7.00 credit for the shipping fee for the next box also in my account after I placed the first order. I ordered on Saturday and did not receive the credits in my account until Monday which I thought was really fast considering it was the weekend.  Also, I did have to do the 1:1 Inquiry thing to get the referral $5.00 credited to my account and memebox replied to me when it was done so I didn't even have to keep checking my balance (although who are we kidding....I totally did anyways). Hope this helps!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I did email and waiting for a response, my thing is though, I want this company to stay in business and give us amazing boxes and if we use and expect many credits he will not make money, think it's not worth it and stop the boxes which is the last thing I want him to do. I'd like this company to last so I hate to be to greedy with asking for credits?????? But I did because I'm greedy!! At least in this circumstance!!! LOL I bad girls, just bad!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Hi All! Just wanted to share my experience regarding the credits. I ordered the 3rd Edition Memebox (this will be my first order and eek! I cannot wait!).  Even though I used the $5.00 for referral credit and $5.00 welcome points for the first box, I also received the $7.00 credit for the shipping fee for the next box also in my account after I placed the first order. I ordered on Saturday and did not receive the credits in my account until Monday which I thought was really fast considering it was the weekend.  Also, I did have to do the 1:1 Inquiry thing to get the referral $5.00 credited to my account and memebox replied to me when it was done so I didn't even have to keep checking my balance (although who are we kidding....I totally did anyways). Hope this helps!
Yay! Thanks for sharing your experience with it! I know they've got a bit of a complicated situation with the credits. They were wanting to offer their blogger partners a coupon code type thing for their referrals to get the $5 credit but their site was having difficulties accepting them, so then they just told me to tell everyone to message them directly and say that HarlotBeauty sent them, which is my blog and my user name on the site. That way, they know you were referred and you get rewarded with the $5 in credit.

They're such a nice company and they've had a few issues here and there transitioning to the US market but I think they're doing a great job so far!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks ladies! I did email and waiting for a response, my thing is though, I want this company to stay in business and give us amazing boxes and if we use and expect many credits he will not make money, think it's not worth it and stop the boxes which is the last thing I want him to do. I'd like this company to last so I hate to be to greedy with asking for credits?????? But I did because I'm greedy!! At least in this circumstance!!! LOL I bad girls, just bad!
haha Well I know they are VERY popular in Korea and just recently came over to the US, so I think they're using the success of their Korean box to give US bloggers a great deal and all their readers referral points. I do think it's a great deal though considering you get your shipping reimbursed into credits as well as the signup and referral credits, you can always get a great deal on a box!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not to be an enabler or anything (;P) but I would go ahead and buy the 3rd box.  They give you $7 back to kind of like reimburse you for the shipping.  They give you $5 as welcome points and another $5 if you email them and tell them Harlot Beauty referred you!  I think you can use these points towards a box.  This is what I would do/did.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think i would and I did because I wanted both boxes buy the 3rd, got the $5.00 credit though I never did receive the $7.00 as promised. And used the $5.00 to buy the 4th. But if you want the 3rd I would get that first as that will be the first to go and then get the 4th with the credits.

 
Sometimes an enabler is just what I need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I went ahead and ordered the 3rd box. I've sent an e-mail off about the referral as well. Once everything credits to my account, with those points to cash in, I think I'll actually be able to get the 4th box as well. The points system is very generous, I think.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi again this evening ladies! I got a not back from Memebox and they said I have a credit of $12 on my account which I will probably use towards box #5 when that comes out!! Thank you all for your help, much appreciated and I so look forward to getting my boxes!!! You know what I wish??? I know I'm a little older and stuff, but I've had so much fun conversing and such with you all, I wish we all could get together and have a really cool make up spa day with each other. Have a makeup expert come in and help us with any questions we might have etc and party the day away! Where does everyone live and such? It's too bad we can't get into groups near each other and visit. Let me know what you think. I live in central Ohio. Does anyone live near Ohio or there abouts? Anyway, thank you all for your help and keep up the chatting girls!!! Keep helping each other out! Nancy


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 20, 2014)

If anybody's still interested in getting the 2nd box, I just got an email from memebox saying that the 2nd box is back in stock.

I want it, ugh.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 20, 2014)

I received that email too....and I purchased it....



   Couldn't resist that BB cream!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> If anybody's still interested in getting the 2nd box, I just got an email from memebox saying that the 2nd box is back in stock. I want it, ugh. :scared:


 You guys are such enablers! I just spent the 12.00 credits on the 2nd box instead of waiting for the 5th!!! shame, shame, shame on you all!!!!!!!!!! LOL : )


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You guys are such enablers! I just spent the 12.00 credits on the 2nd box instead of waiting for the 5th!!! shame, shame, shame on you all!!!!!!!!!! LOL : )
I'm half-ashamed, but not really! I caved and ordered the 2nd box too lol. I'm holding on to my credits until I have enough to pay for a full box, so I'm justifying this purchase by telling myself the credits I get will be used for a free box in the future...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 20, 2014)

The BB cream in the second box is amazing! I have been using it a lot since I got it! I think the 2nd box is my favorite one. So much amazing skin care!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

Time to go spelunking, because I totally caved on this 2nd Memebox!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Time to go spelunking, because I totally caved on this 2nd Memebox! 
haha I'm thinking of getting a second one and doing a giveaway with it, but I'm still waiting to hear back from Memebox on when their partners are getting the 4th Edition to review, as I might wait to get that one as a giveaway box...ahh too many cute boxes!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm half-ashamed, but not really! I caved and ordered the 2nd box too lol. I'm holding on to my credits until I have enough to pay for a full box, so I'm justifying this purchase by telling myself the credits I get will be used for a free box in the future... :whistling:


 You are too funny!!! LOL. LOL : ). I'm with you girlfriend!! The 2nd box seems awesome! I just hope the 4th box is great! Couldn't find a review of it yet! Did see one of the '2nd and 3rd box below where you order it on the site. I also hope we get boxes 2 &amp; 3 soon! Wonder how long it will take them it send??? I don't expect the 4th box to go out till the end of the month. But if they have 2 &amp; 3 in they should send them out soon. I hope????? Anyway if anyone know how long it takes let me know. Also, if anyone knows his let me know. . . Do we get $7.00 credit for every box? Cause he said I would get it again after the box shipped??? Just wondered. Have an awesome night ladies!!!!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> You are too funny!!! LOL. LOL : ). I'm with you girlfriend!! The 2nd box seems awesome! I just hope the 4th box is great! Couldn't find a review of it yet! Did see one of the '2nd and 3rd box below where you order it on the site. I also hope we get boxes 2 &amp; 3 soon! Wonder how long it will take them it send??? I don't expect the 4th box to go out till the end of the month. But if they have 2 &amp; 3 in they should send them out soon. I hope????? Anyway if anyone know how long it takes let me know. Also, if anyone knows his let me know. . . Do we get $7.00 credit for every box? Cause he said I would get it again after the box shipped??? Just wondered. Have an awesome night ladies!!!!





> I'm half-ashamed, but not really! I caved and ordered the 2nd box too lol. I'm holding on to my credits until I have enough to pay for a full box, so I'm justifying this purchase by telling myself the credits I get will be used for a free box in the future... :whistling:


 You guys:laughno: you are all awesome. I'm so glad I found this/you all. I'm gonna get the second one with the credits I got.. I'll wait for the 4th edition review then go ahead and do my thing. So glad I didn't get the social bliss box


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha I'm thinking of getting a second one and doing a giveaway with it, but I'm still waiting to hear back from Memebox on when their partners are getting the 4th Edition to review, as I might wait to get that one as a giveaway box...ahh too many cute boxes!
It's a cult of Asian cuteness! They're sucking us in! XD


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 21, 2014)

From the points on the other two boxes, I already had 12 mileage, so buying box 2 only cost me $16!  Pretty sweet deal. I'm going to be so fully stocked up on skincare items, but I really wanted some good bb's.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 21, 2014)

I just used my $17 in credits for getting the 2nd, then immediately hoped on here cause I knew I wasn't going to be the only one who had ordered it, ha! We are just all enabling each other!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 21, 2014)

> I just used my $17 in credits for getting the 2nd, then immediately hoped on here cause I knew I wasn't going to be the only one who had ordered it, ha! We are just all enabling each other!


 Same here! I had $17 in credits and jumped on the second box then headed over here to see if everyone knew it was back! I really wanted to try that bb cream. The only one I have ever liked was the Asian skin79 brand. American bb creams are just awful!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> It's a cult of Asian cuteness! They're sucking us in! XD


 Your darn right their sucking us in!! One and all! All for one!!! Let us all go get soft and have faces full of Delightful Korean makeup!!! : ). : ) Miss Jexie. Sign up up for your give away! Ones not enough, two might do. . . . : )


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

In the pure delight of placing an order, I completely forgot to see if the bb would work for me ... I'm a medium-light olive and yellow undertone Asian. Someone help ?


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Ladies, talk me out of getting sucked into yet another sub box quick!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> Ladies, talk me out of getting sucked into yet another sub box quick!


 I'm afraid that's not possible. Come join us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's nice &amp; warm on this side of the fence! Lol!!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> In the pure delight of placing an order, I completely forgot to see if the bb would work for me ... I'm a medium-light olive and yellow undertone Asian. Someone help ?


 Not sure.. I'm Asian so I'm crossing my fingers that it'll be a great match for me since it's Korean. The western BB creams look funny on me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2014)

AHHHHH I need to pretend I didn't see this thread! 




 My poor wallet!

Part of me wants to order 2,3, AND 4 since they're all available right now but maybe I should just order one to see if I like it first. Even though I'm pretty sure I'm going to LOVE this box. 

Thanks for the info @MissJexie!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> AHHHHH I need to pretend I didn't see this thread!Â :icon_eek: Â My poor wallet! Part of me wants to order 2,3, AND 4 since they're all available right now but maybe I should just order one to see if I like it first. Even though I'm pretty sure I'm going to LOVE this box.Â  Thanks for the info @MissJexie !


 I am going to be an enabler and say I ordered all 3 therefore you should order all three before you can't!!! You will REGRET IT!!!!!! ORDER!!!!! ORDER!!!!! ORDER!!!!!! I am bad aren't I?????? Nancy. : )


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am going to be an enabler and say I ordered all 3 therefore you should order all three before you can't!!! You will REGRET IT!!!!!!
ORDER!!!!! ORDER!!!!! ORDER!!!!!!
I am bad aren't I??????
Nancy. : )
Hahaha I should have known that's the sort of response I'd get around here! 





Do these sell out fairly quickly? 

Thinking about grabbing the 2nd edition now &amp; then waiting til pay day on Friday for the other two to help me justify. Buuuuut I don't want to miss out on Korean awesomeness!

ETA: Just bought the 2nd edition! Still deciding on the 3rd &amp; 4th.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Hahaha I should have known that's the sort of response I'd get around here!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do these sell out fairly quickly?Â  Thinking about grabbing the 2nd edition now &amp; then waiting til pay day on Friday for the other two to help me justify. Buuuuut I don't want to miss out on Korean awesomeness! ETA: Just bought the 2nd edition! Still deciding on the 3rd &amp; 4th.Â


 I would at least get the 3rd before it sales out. It's good you got the 2nd as they just added a few to the inventory. They had been sold out once before and they got more in.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah that email about the 2nd box being back is stock is taunting me. My budget really cannot afford this until mid-February, though!! I hope amazing editions are still available for my next-next paycheck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably go crazy and buy them all. Someone make me feel better and tell me that BB cream would probably not work for super super pale skin anyway...


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 21, 2014)

My poor wallet! The 2nd box was the one I wanted most. Ahhh! I had to cave in and buy it. The 4th box will have to wait until payday. I did have $10 in credits, so I'm using that to justify my purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any idea on how long these usually take to arrive/ship?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are too funny!!! LOL. LOL : ). I'm with you girlfriend!! The 2nd box seems awesome! I just hope the 4th box is great! Couldn't find a review of it yet! Did see one of the '2nd and 3rd box below where you order it on the site. I also hope we get boxes 2 &amp; 3 soon! Wonder how long it will take them it send??? I don't expect the 4th box to go out till the end of the month. But if they have 2 &amp; 3 in they should send them out soon. I hope????? Anyway if anyone know how long it takes let me know. Also, if anyone knows his let me know. . . Do we get $7.00 credit for every box? Cause he said I would get it again after the box shipped??? Just wondered. Have an awesome night ladies!!!!

I'm pretty sure you get the $7 credit for every box, as they're essentially "crediting" back the shipping cost.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same here! I had $17 in credits and jumped on the second box then headed over here to see if everyone knew it was back! I really wanted to try that bb cream. The only one I have ever liked was the Asian skin79 brand. American bb creams are just awful!

I regularly use the skin79 absolute diamond BB and I really love the one from the 2nd Edition box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In the pure delight of placing an order, I completely forgot to see if the bb would work for me ... I'm a medium-light olive and yellow undertone Asian. Someone help ?

It's a very forgiving BB. I notice with a lot of Korean BB's that they tend to work like this magic tinted moisturizer that not only covers, but fits a large variety of skin tones on the light to medium range. I have pale skin but my mom has light-medium and it blended out beautifully on both of us. Not sure about how it will work on certain undertones, but it IS a Korean brand so I think will work on yellow undertones!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahaha I should have known that's the sort of response I'd get around here! 





Do these sell out fairly quickly? 

Thinking about grabbing the 2nd edition now &amp; then waiting til pay day on Friday for the other two to help me justify. Buuuuut I don't want to miss out on Korean awesomeness!

ETA: Just bought the 2nd edition! Still deciding on the 3rd &amp; 4th. 

I was told by memebox that they released the 4th so quickly because they knew the 3rd was going to sell out soon. I can't imagine it'll be around much longer. I don't think they've even started shipping the 4th box yet, so if you do want to get the 3rd and 4th, I would get them in that order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah that email about the 2nd box being back is stock is taunting me. My budget really cannot afford this until mid-February, though!! I hope amazing editions are still available for my next-next paycheck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably go crazy and buy them all.

Someone make me feel better and tell me that BB cream would probably not work for super super pale skin anyway...

For me, the BB works wonderfully. It's a BB cream swirled with skincare ingredients like an Olay product. I find it kind of works on lots of skin tones in the light/medium range. I'm sure it might not work for everyone, but it seems to be really forgiving. I'm pretty sure the card that came with the box said the BB cream retails at $48, too! (sorry I'm enabling, I just think the BB is awesome lol)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My poor wallet! The 2nd box was the one I wanted most. Ahhh! I had to cave in and buy it. The 4th box will have to wait until payday. I did have $10 in credits, so I'm using that to justify my purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any idea on how long these usually take to arrive/ship?

Shipping usually depends on a few things: if they're upgrading to express shipping, which they do if the previous box was later than usual or something like that, and when they release each box etc. I know it took quite a long time to receive the 2nd box when it first came out due to the holidays and all the US winter storms, but they upgraded everyone to express shipping on the 3rd box so that one came within a week. The 4th box hasn't started shipping yet to my knowledge. It's a bit hard to tell how long they're going to take because they come from Korea, but they are pretty speedy considering customs and how long other things from Korea usually take to get to me!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 21, 2014)

For those of you spreading out your purchases - look at the bright side, now you'll have credits to apply to your order that those of us who sprang on the two boxes at once didn't have to use right away


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm waiting until I get paid on Friday to order the 2nd edition box, if it is still in stock.  If not, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## kotoko (Jan 21, 2014)

Yay! Now I'm excited to try this magical BB! The other stuff in the box more than makes up for it if it doesn't work out. I'm sure I won't have a problem trading it here if it doesn't work for me.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ah that email about the 2nd box being back is stock is taunting me. My budget really cannot afford this until mid-February, though!! I hope amazing editions are still available for my next-next paycheck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably go crazy and buy them all.

Someone make me feel better and tell me that BB cream would probably not work for super super pale skin anyway...

I'm extremely pale, as in no western foundations are light enough for me, but Mizon BB cream (Korean) is the ONLY foundation I've ever found that works for me. So there are Korean BB creams that will likely work for you, but I don't know which specific one was in that box.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Do we know what's in boxes 2 and 3 yet?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Do we know what's in boxes 2 and 3 yet?


 On Memebox site under the product there is a review of the two boxes. I came across it, I don't know how, accidentally pressing something! : ) who knows but it is on its site! Check and see if you can find it.


----------



## MichiChan (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On Memebox site under the product there is a review of the two boxes. I came across it, I don't know how, accidentally pressing something! : ) who knows but it is on its site! Check and see if you can find it.

Thanks!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 21, 2014)

I read they're no longer going to give the $7 credit in their FAQ because people preferred the express shipping, so now its an auto upgrade to speedier shipping. Still a goosld deal but i would prefer to be able to choose. I didn't get any credits for $7 despite ordering two boxes but they only charged me one charge of $7 so now sure I can complain. This change takes effect on the fourth box.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm extremely pale, as in no western foundations are light enough for me, but Mizon BB cream (Korean) is the ONLY foundation I've ever found that works for me. So there are Korean BB creams that will likely work for you, but I don't know which specific one was in that box.


 I exclusively use Missha's BB in #13, so I am familiar with Asian BB creams since I am also very pale. Even skin79 is a little too dark/muddy for me, which is why I was asking about this particular brand. Either way, I think I'll skip this box for the sake of my bank account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I read they're no longer going to give the $7 credit in their FAQ because people preferred the express shipping, so now its an auto upgrade to speedier shipping. Still a goosld deal but i would prefer to be able to choose. I didn't get any credits for $7 despite ordering two boxes but they only charged me one charge of $7 so now sure I can complain. This change takes effect on the fourth box.
Ooh that's good to know. Wish they would have told me so I wasn't telling everyone that they reimburse shipping. I actually think it's better this way because express shipping is much better than the one they had before. I'm waiting about half the time to get my box now than I was.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Ooh that's good to know. Wish they would have told me so I wasn't telling everyone that they reimburse shipping. I actually think it's better this way because express shipping is much better than the one they had before. I'm waiting about half the time to get my box now than I was.


 It OK. With me too, I didn't order this box to get $7.00 back each time though it was a nice gesture. I was wondering how they were going to make any $$$$ if they did that for every box and as I said before, I would love them to stay around for awhile and if they start having to reimburse for postage every time someone orders a box from the US it can be expensive and they would start cutting back somewhere else such as the products. I am glad for this new sub. Thanks Missjexie! Appreciate your help. Nancy


----------



## annifer (Jan 21, 2014)

I wanted to purchase the 2nd edition, but now it won't let me add it to my cart.  It must have sold out and now I'm sad.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I wanted to purchase the 2nd edition, but now it won't let me add it to my cart. Â It must have sold out and now I'm sad.Â :icon_cry:


 I'm so sorry! That's what happens when a company has something great to offer!!! Did you try for the 3rd or 4th?


----------



## annifer (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so sorry! That's what happens when a company has something great to offer!!! Did you try for the 3rd or 4th?
I already ordered the 4th and I'm not interested in the 3rd.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

They must have only had a few of the 2nd editions left. I considered getting a second one so I could have a backup of the BB cream, but I guess I missed it!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> They must have only had a few of the 2nd editions left. I considered getting a second one so I could have a backup of the BB cream, but I guess I missed it!


 I'm sorry girlfriend!!! : (. So sorry. : (. So very sorry : (. Boohoo. . . No more BB cream for MissJexie! ,so sorry


----------



## annifer (Jan 21, 2014)

I really wanted to try that BB cream, but oh well. At least I have the 4th edition to look forward too! I was told those would be shipping at the end of this month/beginning of February.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I really wanted to try that BB cream, but oh well. At least I have the 4th edition to look forward too! I was told those would be shipping at the end of this month/beginning of February.


 annifer, I'm glad you at least got the 4th! I am really curious as to what's in it! Knowing what's in 2 and 3 I'm sure it will be great! I have tried a few Korean products in the past. My SIL And BIL were missionaries to South Korea and we got lots of stuff when ever we visited! I think their products are usually pretty good and I just love their packaging! It's cute. Though if the product inside is not great, it's not worth it! Memebox seems to have good quality products so I am really looking forward to them. Hopefully time will pass quickly and we will get our boxes before you know it!!!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 21, 2014)

Grumble grumble... USPS left me a "couldn't deliver" notice for my MeMe boxes. Hope they actually pay attention to the redeliver request I put in for tomorrow.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grumble grumble... USPS left me a "couldn't deliver" notice for my MeMe boxes. Hope they actually pay attention to the redeliver request I put in for tomorrow. 

They do that to me too!! I have no idea why. 2 of my boxes have been delivered with no problem, the other 2 they left "could not deliver" notices. It drives me crazy considering I share a car with my fiance and I don't have a way of getting there when they're open!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They do that to me too!! I have no idea why. 2 of my boxes have been delivered with no problem, the other 2 they left "could not deliver" notices. It drives me crazy considering I share a car with my fiance and I don't have a way of getting there when they're open!
They had no problem delivering my Lip Factory box today, but I guess poor MeMe was just pushing it too far, ha. I can't get to this branch before they close due to work, so I am hoping they actually pay attention to the redelivery request. I have had a few issues where they actually send items back instead of redelivering.


----------



## MissTippa (Jan 21, 2014)

> I wanted to purchase the 2nd edition, but now it won't let me add it to my cart. Â It must have sold out and now I'm sad.Â :icon_cry:


 Oh no! I just bought 2nd 3rd, and 4th edition earlier this afternoon. Totally playing catch-up here.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 21, 2014)

> Oh no! I just bought 2nd 3rd, and 4th edition earlier this afternoon. Totally playing catch-up here.


 Atta girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's the spirit


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Oh no! I just bought 2nd 3rd, and 4th edition earlier this afternoon. Totally playing catch-up here.


 Join the crowd!!! We are going to receive these boxes soon with new different products for us to try! Such excitement in the air! Giggles : ) : ) : ) : ) Like a little girl!!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 21, 2014)

> They do that to me too!! I have no idea why. 2 of my boxes have been delivered with no problem, the other 2 they left "could not deliver" notices. It drives me crazy considering I share a car with my fiance and I don't have a way of getting there when they're open!


 @MissJexie ...It's so strange that they won't deliver my memebox but they'll deliver two other packages and make me go to the post office for this one. I have a question though. I just got the third edition in the mail and I love it! It was the one I was least looking forward too but it's so much better in person. The sparkly black gel eyeliner pencil is so pretty but how do you sharpen it? The plastic doesn't seem like it will do well with a sharpener and from what I can tell mine isn't automatic. Any idea? If anyone knows I'd love to figure this out.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@MissJexie ...It's so strange that they won't deliver my memebox but they'll deliver two other packages and make me go to the post office for this one. I have a question though. I just got the third edition in the mail and I love it! It was the one I was least looking forward too but it's so much better in person. The sparkly black gel eyeliner pencil is so pretty but how do you sharpen it? The plastic doesn't seem like it will do well with a sharpener and from what I can tell mine isn't automatic. Any idea? If anyone knows I'd love to figure this out.

It's possible that since the memebox is express shipping from another country that they can't deliver it/leave it unattended at a mailbox? Honestly I don't have a clue consider they've left 2 of them on my door step and then have left a note for the other 1. So who knows what the method to their madness is! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree that the 3rd Edition is awesome! It seems a bit lighter overall in product but it's all really great! I have a few plastic pencils that need to be sharpened so I just assumed this one was the same way. I just tried sharpening it now and didn't have an issue. Just make sure you've got a new-ish sharpener and it should do fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 22, 2014)

How does the points/mileage system work? I thought I read that we got 5 for signing up, 5 for blogger referrals, and 7 for each box. Just curious how long it takes for those to post to your account. 

I see that I have 5 right now but it doesn't really say what it was for. Just 'Paid by Administrator.' 

I was going to order another box tonight, but I'll wait if I should have more points headed my way soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

I want one of these so bad, but I have to wait til I get paid on Friday.  I think I'm going to be breaking up with Glossybox and possibly Ipsy soon, and this should fill that void nicely! I've been craving something "different", and I think that's why I've been feeling so blah with Ipsy!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 22, 2014)

> It's possible that since the memebox is express shipping from another country that they can't deliver it/leave it unattended at a mailbox? Honestly I don't have a clue consider they've left 2 of them on my door step and then have left a note for the other 1. So who knows what the method to their madness is! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree that the 3rd Edition is awesome! It seems a bit lighter overall in product but it's all really great! I have a few plastic pencils that need to be sharpened so I just assumed this one was the same way. I just tried sharpening it now and didn't have an issue. Just make sure you've got a new-ish sharpener and it should do fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh okay! I've never had a hard plastic pencil before and I didn't want to break it! Thanks so much and I really enjoyed reading your reviews!


> How does the points/mileage system work? I thought I read that we got 5 for signing up, 5 for blogger referrals, and 7 for each box. Just curious how long it takes for those to post to your account.Â  I see that I have 5 right now but it doesn't really say what it was for. Just 'Paid by Administrator.'Â
> ​
> 
> I was going to order another box tonight, but I'll wait if I should have more points headed my way soon!
> ​


 The 5 you have is for signing up. You have to email them for the blogger referral and they 'll respond back. I think the 7 points for each box credits after they ship but apparently they aren't doing that anymore for the 4th box so I'm not sure if they're still honoring that for the 2nd and 3rd editions.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does the points/mileage system work? I thought I read that we got 5 for signing up, 5 for blogger referrals, and 7 for each box. Just curious how long it takes for those to post to your account. 

I see that I have 5 right now but it doesn't really say what it was for. Just 'Paid by Administrator.' 

I was going to order another box tonight, but I'll wait if I should have more points headed my way soon!

I know that from the 4th box and on, they're apparently not giving the $7 in shipping credit, but instead upgrading the boxes to express shipping so we get them at a reasonable time. I think any boxes prior to the 4th will still get the $7 credit though.

You do have to e-mail them and let them know who referred you (if it was me, tell them HarlotBeauty referred you, if not, just let them know who!) and they will credit your account with an extra $5 in credits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I messaged them yesterday about a question I had about a giveaway and they got back to me today and told me they've been incredibly busy since they released the 4th box, and they have to manually enter everyone's $5 referral credits, so they're really backed up. They should get back to you asap though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want one of these so bad, but I have to wait til I get paid on Friday.  I think I'm going to be breaking up with Glossybox and possibly Ipsy soon, and this should fill that void nicely! I've been craving something "different", and I think that's why I've been feeling so blah with Ipsy!

I totally agree with the Ipsy thing. I'm holding on to it because I'm really close to have 1000 points. I want that Beauty Blender and then I'm out. I've been with them since day 1 but I'm just kind of tired of the same old stuff from them. I don't need anymore crappy dollar store makeup bags, that's for sure lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know that from the 4th box and on, they're apparently not giving the $7 in shipping credit, but instead upgrading the boxes to express shipping so we get them at a reasonable time. I think any boxes prior to the 4th will still get the $7 credit though.

You do have to e-mail them and let them know who referred you (if it was me, tell them HarlotBeauty referred you, if not, just let them know who!) and they will credit your account with an extra $5 in credits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I messaged them yesterday about a question I had about a giveaway and they got back to me today and told me they've been incredibly busy since they released the 4th box, and they have to manually enter everyone's $5 referral credits, so they're really backed up. They should get back to you asap though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The 5 you have is for signing up. You have to email them for the blogger referral and they 'll respond back. I think the 7 points for each box credits after they ship but apparently they aren't doing that anymore for the 4th box so I'm not sure if they're still honoring that for the 2nd and 3rd editions.
Thanks ladies! I emailed them about the referral but haven't heard back. And my box hasn't shipped yet. So that would explain it!

I think I'll just grab the 3rd box quick with the 5 points I have in case it sells out. And then if my other points are applied later this week, I'll buy the 4th!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 22, 2014)

> Thanks ladies! I emailed them about the referral but haven't heard back. And my box hasn't shipped yet. So that would explain it! I think I'll just grab the 3rd box quick with the 5 points I have in case it sells out. And then if my other points are applied later this week, I'll buy the 4th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 LOL. You gotta beat the clock Allistra! Glad your getting the third. I know when MissJexie said they were of excellent quality I trusted her and was going to get just the 3rd then the 4th and then they had those extra few 2nd Box my budget took the hit, but I I'll I know be glad I did! Memebox seems easy to communicate with and at least answers your questions and such. Not like some companies such as Seasonsbox etc. you can't get an answer from them for anything. I trust a company a lot more when they have nothing to hide and will communicate with you. Meme box does this even from thousands and thousands of miles away!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL. You gotta beat the clock Allistra! Glad your getting the third. I know when MissJexie said they were of excellent quality I trusted her and was going to get just the 3rd then the 4th and then they had those extra few 2nd Box my budget took the hit, but I I'll I know be glad I did! Memebox seems easy to communicate with and at least answers your questions and such. Not like some companies such as Seasonsbox etc. you can't get an answer from them for anything. I trust a company a lot more when they have nothing to hide and will communicate with you. Meme box does this even from thousands and thousands of miles away!


All my points just showed up so I spend 17 of them on the 3rd edition. What a steal! 



 I'm ok with breaking my budget a little for these because they're so different from the other subscriptions/boxes I get. So excited to get them! 

They do have fabulous CS, as far as I can tell so far. I've sent them two emails with questions &amp; heard back right away!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 22, 2014)

Both my boxes shipped! Anyone else get a notification?


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 22, 2014)

My 3rd box shipped out today. Just waiting for the 2nd one to ship as well, then planning to use those credits to buy the 4th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so excited for everyone to get their boxes and I hope everyone loves them as much as I do! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so excited! I just got a tracking number for box #3! Can't wait to try some new products. . . : )


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 22, 2014)

3rd box shipped! Waiting for the 2cd. I would like to see a couple previews before caving for the 4th since I am swimming in skincare, but I will probably cave soon


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm so torn about these!  They look like a great value!  for those of you who have gotten them, how do you like the quality of makeup and skincare?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dezzie1152* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so torn about these!  They look like a great value!  for those of you who have gotten them, how do you like the quality of makeup and skincare?

There's a lot more skincare in the first boxes, however I know they've been incorporating more cosmetics. The Secret Key liner and TonyMoly lip stain are both awesome. I think everything I've received is very high quality and adorably packaged. I really love the BB cream from the second box, and the Dr. Jart eye cream from the 3rd. I use the Maycoop maple syrup serum/water from the 2nd box is sooo nice! I haven't tried everything yet, but I don't feel like anything wasn't of quality. I'm excited to see what the 4th box has to offer!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2014)

I just saw a video by LePooke on the unboxing of the Third Edition, I can't wait to get mine. Kicking myself for not getting the second one though, and wondering if I should order the 4th one.... mmmm decisions.... 

For those who have ordered before, how long before they credit the seven dollars to your account?

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Jan 22, 2014)

> I just saw a video by LePooke on the unboxing of the Third Edition, I can't wait to get mine. Kicking myself for not getting the second one though, and wondering if I should order the 4th one.... mmmm decisions....Â  For those who have ordered before, how long before they credit the seven dollars to your account? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It took a couple of days before I got the $7 credit! You can probably email them after a few days if it doesn't show up. I can't wait to get my boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> still waiting for an unboxing of the 4th edition to see if I need to get it, but I most likely will lol


----------



## lemonsquares (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited for everyone to get their boxes and I hope everyone loves them as much as I do! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for bringing it up over here at MUT-- I read your reviews on the 2nd box after your post and it's what convinced me to want (and immediately order once it was restocked!) it so bad



  I'm pretty excited to try the tea tree essence!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for bringing it up over here at MUT-- I read your reviews on the 2nd box after your post and it's what convinced me to want (and immediately order once it was restocked!) it so bad



  I'm pretty excited to try the tea tree essence!
Aww you're welcome and thank you for reading my review!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the tea tree essence because it doesn't smell like tea tree (which is nice sometimes but can be overwhelmingly strong) and it feels really nice on the skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 22, 2014)

updates on this! seems so interesting!


----------



## coralpeonies (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much MissJexie for letting us know about this box! I'm a big fan of Asian bb creams and this is such a great opportunity to explore some new skincare lines! I ordered the third edition after reading your reviews and can't wait for it to arrive



Sad that I missed the 2nd edition, but I'm sure there would be even more exciting offerings in the future!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much MissJexie for letting us know about this box! I'm a big fan of Asian bb creams and this is such a great opportunity to explore some new skincare lines! I ordered the third edition after reading your reviews and can't wait for it to arrive



Sad that I missed the 2nd edition, but I'm sure there would be even more exciting offerings in the future!
You're so welcome! I'm glad I could let more people in on this box! I'm a huge fan of Korean BB's too, and I was buying my BB cream from prettyandcute.com for more than the cost of this entire box! I'm still crossing my fingers that they get more of the 2nd edition in stock. It seemed to be a popular one!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 22, 2014)

I got the third edition box and I really like it! Now, I am waiting on the 4th edition box and I was able to snap up a 2nd edition the other night! The lip stain in the third edition is FABULOUS and Miss Jexie, you were right about the face "cheese"..I am loving it


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the third edition box and I really like it! Now, I am waiting on the 4th edition box and I was able to snap up a 2nd edition the other night! The lip stain in the third edition is FABULOUS and Miss Jexie, you were right about the face "cheese"..I am loving it 




haha that face cheese is crazy!! It's kind of stringy (like cheese! or glue) but isn't sticky at all...it's so strange but moisturizes really well! And omgosh I LOVE the Tonymoly lip stains! I was so happy to have the little one for my purse. I love putting one of those on under my red lipsticks so my lips still have a red tint if the lipsticks wears off during the day.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  updates on this! seems so interesting!
Trying to resist, but it's so tempting!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 23, 2014)

Anyone else having an issue with their tracking number not working? Not a big issue, as they've been super efficient so far, but I was just wondering where my box was in transit. At first, I thought it was like a USPS shipment, where it sometimes takes a day or so for the tracking to show up. It's been a few days, though, and it still says "item not found" when I try to track it.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else having an issue with their tracking number not working? Not a big issue, as they've been super efficient so far, but I was just wondering where my box was in transit. At first, I thought it was like a USPS shipment, where it sometimes takes a day or so for the tracking to show up. It's been a few days, though, and it still says "item not found" when I try to track it. 
Might want to contact their CS about that. Mine updated right after shipment. Are you using the link from the email or from their website?

The only problem I am having is USPS not wanting to deliver it despite me signing the "leave it at the door" card. Yesterday they just totally ignored the card and put new mail _and_ another unable to deliver notice on top of it. I have this problem every time something is shipped to me through USPS Express. Sigh.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else having an issue with their tracking number not working? Not a big issue, as they've been super efficient so far, but I was just wondering where my box was in transit. At first, I thought it was like a USPS shipment, where it sometimes takes a day or so for the tracking to show up. It's been a few days, though, and it still says "item not found" when I try to track it. 

I definitely think you should contact them as it's possible they sent you the wrong tracking info!

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Might want to contact their CS about that. Mine updated right after shipment. Are you using the link from the email or from their website?

The only problem I am having is USPS not wanting to deliver it despite me signing the "leave it at the door" card. Yesterday they just totally ignored the card and put new mail _and_ another unable to deliver notice on top of it. I have this problem every time something is shipped to me through USPS Express. Sigh.

USPS does the same thing to me whenever I get something from another country. I even leave a note on my mailbox that says PLEASE LEAVE PACKAGE and they will just leave a note again and it infuriates me. My suggestion is to call the post office and explain the situation and make sure the package doesn't get sent back. Let them know you've asked to have it left at the door and it wasn't. Hopefully they'll leave it tomorrow!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't understand the tracking information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the latest information states USHNLA so I'm hoping that stands for US Honolulu airport..


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand the tracking information




the latest information states USHNLA so I'm hoping that stands for US Honolulu airport..
haha omg I have no idea what that stands for. My tracking usually didn't update for the entire time it was out until it arrived in New Jersey. (I'm in RI) so I basically went the entire time without any tracking updates. That's usually what happens when I order out of the country though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand the tracking information



the latest information states USHNLA so I'm hoping that stands for US Honolulu airport..
Ha, mine said it landed at USJFKA for John F Kennedy Airport, so I am sure you are correct.

On a related note I FINALLY got my 3rd edition today. The USPS is once again in my good graces, until they try to deliver my next box.


----------



## coralpeonies (Jan 23, 2014)

My latest tracking info shows my box left/is leaving INCHEON airport so hopefully it won't be long until I get to play with the pretties!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 23, 2014)

I probably won't get tracking till they get almost to Ohio! I am always LOL on the slow end of getting things and that's just the way it is! Does anyone know if you have to sign for these packages?? What about customs? Just wondering if I needed to be home or have a not written or what?? I use to have to sign for things when my family shipped me stuff from Korea but then I got stuff from Singapore and Japan or HK and never had to be here. Who knows but if anyone else know please let us know! Thank you so much! It's 5 degrees here in central Ohio!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 23, 2014)

My package is in isc NY so it will probably be a few more days. This is a lot faster than ipsy...


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 23, 2014)

> Ha, mine said it landed at USJFKA for John F Kennedy Airport, so I am sure you are correct. On a related note I FINALLY got my 3rd edition today. The USPS is once again in my good graces, until they try to deliver my next box.


 You can use that tracking and visit the USPS website. It will probably tell you its sitting in isc (customs). Hope this helps.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 23, 2014)

So I could not resist trying out almost everything in the box tonight. Once I had these products in my hands there was just no stopping me! And since I am so impressed by everything, I wanted to share my thoughts for those of you who were wanting impressions of the products.

These were the products I played around with from the 3rd edition:

*Banila Co. it Radiant CC Cream and Melting Pact* - So I have never used a CC cream before and wasn't sure what to expect. Apparently the CC creams are supposed to "Color Correct", and I was surprised at how well it worked. I have several red areas on my face, and after applying and waiting a few minutes for it to set it, I looked back at the mirror to check it out... And my mouth literally fell open. All of the red was gone, but not like it was covered up with foundation. It was just smoothed away. This cream is meant to be a base (re: primer), and I just went ahead and used the Melting Pact it came with. I quite liked it once it had settled into my skin as well. There is one spot of red that I didn't get enough coverage on (a stubborn birthmark in the middle of my forehead, sigh), but overall I was very happy with these products! I wonder if using the Brightening Cream next time will help lessen the red. Will have to try that next! I am planning on test running this tomorrow so I will report back with results!

*Tonymoly Lip Tint* - Let me just get this out of the way and say that I hate this packaging since it doesn't show the brand/item name. But I adore lip stains, and this was a lovely shade for me. I was cautious and used a lip brush instead of the applicator so I didn't overload my lips. The smell is fruity, but not overwhelmingly so, and dissipates once you wear it a few minutes. It has some pretty awesome staying power too!

*Secret Kiss Gel Pencil Liner -* This is your basic gel liner, in black with sparkles. Doesn't smudge very well, but it goes on extremely smooth and seems to last quite a while as well! The glitter is very subtle.

*Dr Jahrt Eye Serum *- I have been looking for a great eye serum and I think this might be it. Very moisturizing without being heavy, and I like the texture. Not too runny but not watery like some eye serums can get. And it's a full size product so I can really try it out and see if I want to re-buy.

*Dear by Enprani: Bounce Cheese Cream* - This item is what caught my eye the first time I ever saw this box, and it didn't dissapoint. I love experimenting with moisturizers and I like the consistency of this one! Well, I love it when it is rubbed in, ha. My method for applying cremes is to dot it all over my face then rub in. Yeah, that does not work at all for this creme! It just creates strings of product when you try to dot, and I ended up with stringy lines of it all over my face, ha!

So the products I still need to try are the *Banila Co Brightening Cream*, *Papa Recipe Lip Patch* (Can't wait to use this, especially with all this dry winter weather!), and the *Nuganic Sunblock *(Planning on test running that tomorrow. It smells so good!)


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## annifer (Jan 24, 2014)

The 4th edition is now sold out.  I didn't think it would sell out that fast, but I'm glad I was able to order it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 4th edition is now sold out.  I didn't think it would sell out that fast, but I'm glad I was able to order it!
Nooooooo! I was waiting for pay day today. 

Shoot.


----------



## annifer (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooooo! I was waiting for pay day today. 

Shoot. 
Awwww I'm sorry 



. Hopefully they will restock it again like they did with the 2nd one.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awwww I'm sorry 



. Hopefully they will restock it again like they did with the 2nd one.
Haha hopefully! I at least have the 2nd &amp; 3rd boxes headed my way for now


----------



## queeenb (Jan 24, 2014)

Ugh why did I wait to get it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was waiting for a review lol bla.. I hope they restock


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 24, 2014)

I glad I got 2,3,4, but I feel so bad for those who didn't! I hope they restock it so people who were waiting can get it. I love these boxes and personally glad they are going over so well so that MEMEbox continues to do good business here in the US and stick around for a while.. Hopefully they will keep up with the excellent products they are putting in boxes. I worry when companies get going well that they might cut back some and do things to hinder their business. We will have to keep an eye out to see if they restock box #4. Hopefully!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I could not resist trying out almost everything in the box tonight. Once I had these products in my hands there was just no stopping me! And since I am so impressed by everything, I wanted to share my thoughts for those of you who were wanting impressions of the products.

These were the products I played around with from the 3rd edition:

*Banila Co. it Radiant CC Cream and Melting Pact* - So I have never used a CC cream before and wasn't sure what to expect. Apparently the CC creams are supposed to "Color Correct", and I was surprised at how well it worked. I have several red areas on my face, and after applying and waiting a few minutes for it to set it, I looked back at the mirror to check it out... And my mouth literally fell open. All of the red was gone, but not like it was covered up with foundation. It was just smoothed away. This cream is meant to be a base (re: primer), and I just went ahead and used the Melting Pact it came with. I quite liked it once it had settled into my skin as well. There is one spot of red that I didn't get enough coverage on (a stubborn birthmark in the middle of my forehead, sigh), but overall I was very happy with these products! I wonder if using the Brightening Cream next time will help lessen the red. Will have to try that next! I am planning on test running this tomorrow so I will report back with results!

*Tonymoly Lip Tint* - Let me just get this out of the way and say that I hate this packaging since it doesn't show the brand/item name. But I adore lip stains, and this was a lovely shade for me. I was cautious and used a lip brush instead of the applicator so I didn't overload my lips. The smell is fruity, but not overwhelmingly so, and dissipates once you wear it a few minutes. It has some pretty awesome staying power too!

*Secret Kiss Gel Pencil Liner -* This is your basic gel liner, in black with sparkles. Doesn't smudge very well, but it goes on extremely smooth and seems to last quite a while as well! The glitter is very subtle.

*Dr Jahrt Eye Serum *- I have been looking for a great eye serum and I think this might be it. Very moisturizing without being heavy, and I like the texture. Not too runny but not watery like some eye serums can get. And it's a full size product so I can really try it out and see if I want to re-buy.

*Dear by Enprani: Bounce Cheese Cream* - This item is what caught my eye the first time I ever saw this box, and it didn't dissapoint. I love experimenting with moisturizers and I like the consistency of this one! Well, I love it when it is rubbed in, ha. My method for applying cremes is to dot it all over my face then rub in. Yeah, that does not work at all for this creme! It just creates strings of product when you try to dot, and I ended up with stringy lines of it all over my face, ha!

So the products I still need to try are the *Banila Co Brightening Cream*, *Papa Recipe Lip Patch* (Can't wait to use this, especially with all this dry winter weather!), and the *Nuganic Sunblock *(Planning on test running that tomorrow. It smells so good!)

That is awesome that you liked everything! We have pretty much the same impression of the items, although I'm a bit further into using the eye cream and I loveee it. Dr. Jart is awesome. Also the little Tonymoly sample: I've received quite a few sample-sizes of their lippies and they're all like that: pretty much label-less, but no less amazing product quality-wise. The lip patch is weird and makes you look hilarious when you're wearing it. I didn't notice a difference once I used it, but it was still a blast haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nooooooo! I was waiting for pay day today. 

Shoot. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh why did I wait to get it?



I was waiting for a review lol bla.. I hope they restock

There's a good chance they'll restock since they barely notified anyone about it being available. They haven't officially e-mailed their blogging partners about it yet. I don't even think they've started shipping it. I would shoot them an e-mail and ask if they're getting it back in stock soon, or if they're planning a 5th already!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 24, 2014)

My box came today. I am so excited to try everything, but I have a horrible cold so I'm going to wait until I feel better.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Last night I was browsing the Korean version of the site and liked what I saw in a few of their boxes. I also cracked up when I saw that one box has an Udderly Smooth product, ha. I asked them if it was possible for international customers to buy them and they said yes! They also said that since everything is in Korean that they can email the translated directions and descriptions in English! Their customer service is really impressing me so far!


----------



## amy005 (Jan 24, 2014)

I would LOVE to get this box. I absolutely lover Korean products and have been wanting to find one that wasn't too expensive and gave you good products still. I may have to get one!


----------



## MissTippa (Jan 24, 2014)

> My box came today. I am so excited to try everything, but I have a horrible cold so I'm going to wait until I feel better.


 Which box did you get? I'm desperately seeking pics of the 4th edition.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTippa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which box did you get? I'm desperately seeking pics of the 4th edition.
 They haven't shipped out 4th Edition. It should be shipped at the end of January, so next week I am hoping for a tracking code.


----------



## MissTippa (Jan 24, 2014)

> They haven't shipped out 4th Edition. It should be shipped at the end of January, so next week I am hoping for a tracking code.







They shipped me the 4th one from the looks of this email, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTippa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








They shipped me the 4th one from the looks of this email, unless I'm missing something.
Mine looked the same way (I had ordered the 3rd and 4th at the same time). On the website it says"Send Complete" under my order section for the 4th, and the tracking confirmation had the 4th box as part of it. But the only box that arrived was the 3rd. I double-checked with them last night and they reiterated that the 4th hadn't been shipped yet.  I don't think the re-send of the 2nd Edition has shipped yet either. I'm hoping that someone gets it early, though. I really want to see it!


----------



## MissTippa (Jan 24, 2014)

> Mine looked the same way (I had ordered the 3rd and 4th at the same time). OnÂ the website it says"Send Complete" under my order section for the 4th, and the tracking confirmation had the 4th box as part of it. But the only box that arrived was the 3rd. I double-checked with them last night and they reiteratedÂ that the 4th hadn't been shipped yet. Â I don't think the re-send of the 2nd Edition hasÂ shipped yet either. I'm hoping that someone gets itÂ early, though. I really want to see it!


 Oh no! I don't wanna wait! :wtf: why would they send emails like that lol. That's just setting people up for disappointment. Thx for the warning! Yeah I'm too impatient, can't wait to see Whatis in the 4th box!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 24, 2014)

Omg...totally not expected, but they attempted delivery today. Sat in customs less than a day. That is fast. Hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow. Totally bummed the fourth box won't be there. It certainly did seem like they mailed them together, especially since I was only charged one shipping fee. I guess I have no choice other than to wait.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 24, 2014)

I wasn't expecting my 3 edition box but got it today! Yeah!! And in it were some false eyelashes and our MISSJEXIE here on this thread loves these and I don't use, so off they go to her and hope she enjoys!!! All the stuff looks awesome and can't wait to try, but was out in the mailbox in zero degree weather for a few hours so I need to let it warm up some, before attempting to open and use!!!! Hope all get their boxes soon and enjoy as much as I am! Take care fellow MEMEBOX converts and have an awesome weekend!!!! Nancy


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 24, 2014)

How long did it take you guys to get tracking information? I ordered the second box on the 21st and I haven't received anything.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long did it take you guys to get tracking information? I ordered the second box on the 21st and I haven't received anything.
I don't think the re-stocked 2nd boxes have been shipped yet. Going to send a message to CS to see if they have an estimate though.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the re-stocked 2nd boxes have been shipped yet. Going to send a message to CS to see if they have an estimate though.
Okay - Thanks!

So excited about this one and I'm almost out of BB cream, so really want this box.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Which box did you get? I'm desperately seeking pics of the 4th edition.


My box came today. I am so excited to try everything, but I have a horrible cold so I'm going to wait until I feel better. It was the 3rd edition.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh no! I was hoping to see what was in the 4th box before buying. Hopefully they will restock it later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 24, 2014)

I did the same thing - ordered 3 and 4 together, and then 2 when it became available again.  I received 3 today! I haven't tried anything but I opened the box so I could look at stuff, but didn't want to start opening bottles at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was surprised at how quickly it got here, although I did have to go to the post office and sign for it because it was international.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 24, 2014)

If I'm remembering correctly the email said the 4th edition was available for pre-order so I would assume they'll be offering it again. Hopefully that's the case for everyone who missed out!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so jealous of those of you that have had your boxes already arrive! One of mine, the 3rd box, was shipped a few days ago, so hopefully it'll be here early next week.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2014)

How quickly did they ship after your order?  

I ordered a few days ago and no shipping email yet. I am so excited to get my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xchristina (Jan 24, 2014)

These guys have pretty fast shipping! I ordered the 3rd edition box 6 days ago and it was already delivered today. Pretty impressive.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These guys have pretty fast shipping! I ordered the 3rd edition box 6 days ago and it was already delivered today. Pretty impressive.
Yep! They were having issues with their normal shipping method so instead of giving $7 in credits back, they've just decided to use it to upgrade every box from now on to Express shipping so that everyone get their boxes fast and on time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 24, 2014)

I ordered the 3rd edition box on January 19th, and received confirmation that my order was received. I have not received a shipping notice yet (not sure this always happens though?), so I was getting a little worried (who are we kidding? overly anxious is more like it) and my status on the website says "send standby".  I just shot them a message to see what was going on, but I am thinking they probably won't get back to me til Sunday evening, assuming they are about a half a day ahead of the US, which is fine. I feel like they have always gotten back with me quickly whenever I had a question.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 24, 2014)

> Ha, mine said it landed at USJFKA for John F Kennedy Airport, so I am sure you are correct. On a related note I FINALLY got my 3rd edition today. The USPS is once again in my good graces, until they try to deliver my next box.


 Yup it's currently in customs right now! Aaahh can't wait can't wait!! I'm always last cuz I'm so far away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my popsugar box won't be coming til the 31st!


> There's a good chance they'll restock since they barely notified anyone about it being available. They haven't officially e-mailed their blogging partners about it yet. I don't even think they've started shipping it. I would shoot them an e-mail and ask if they're getting it back in stock soon, or if they're planning a 5th already!


 I emailed them last night &amp; they said that they're out of stock at the moment but anticipate on getting more today..? They said they'll get back to me when they get more in stock.. Gosh I hope they don't run out of business lol great customer service!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 24, 2014)

> I don't think the re-stocked 2nd boxes have been shipped yet. Going to send a message to CS to see if they have an estimate though.


 Could you fill me in on their response when you get one? I'm curious as well.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 24, 2014)

I was very impressed when my box arrived this morning.  I ordered on the 19th, it shipped on the 21st, and I received it today.  That's amazing to me!  My freaking Zoya order is taking forever!  I ordered it before the memebox, and it's not going to be delivered until Monday.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

@missjexie the skin79 BB cream came today!




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try it!! Which one is an everyday BB &amp; which one is a "fancier" BB? Between this one &amp; the one from the 2nd box?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@missjexie the skin79 BB cream came today! 






I can't wait to try it!! Which one is an everyday BB &amp; which one is a "fancier" BB? Between this one &amp; the one from the 2nd box?

I think that the Skin79 Diamond BB has a slightly thicker consistency than the one in the 2nd box. They both have very similar coverage though. Also the one from the 2nd memebox has a really lovely scent, where the skin79 ones are unscented. I've been using both back and forth and I still can't decide which one I like better, honestly! LOL. I definitely think that the skin79 one makes my skin a bit more oily if I use too much, but it's really good when I'm having those dryer days in the winter. Although I'm not sure if I have the exact same Diamond BB as the one you got. Mines the "Absolute Total" Diamond BB cream form skin79 so it might be different completely? Mine looks like this:






IDK there's WAY too many BB's from skin79 haha!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

> I think that the Skin79 Diamond BB has a slightly thicker consistency than the one in the 2nd box. They both have very similar coverage though. Also the one from the 2nd memebox has a really lovely scent, where the skin79 ones are unscented. I've been using both back and forth and I still can't decide which one I like better, honestly! LOL. I definitely think that the skin79 one makes my skin a bit more oily if I use too much, but it's really good when I'm having those dryer days in the winter. Although I'm not sure if I have the exact same Diamond BB as the one you got. Mines the "Absolute Total" Diamond BB cream form skin79 so it might be different completely? Mine looks like this IDK there's WAY too many BB's from skin79 haha!


 Ohh! Yup I think yours is fancier? Lol! Mine's the Prestige BB cream from the diamond collection. Soooo much BB creams!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 25, 2014)

Received this from Meme box this morning:

Hi,  
Thanks for purchasing Memebox #4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Memebox #4 starts shipping on 28th January!! We will ship express which normally takes about 3~7 business days. Expect to have it soon!
 
We will inform your tracking number before 31st January with the link where you can track your package. 
 
Cheers,
Memebox Team
*Really excited to see what's in this box!!*


----------



## lovelywhim (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on Memebox! I placed an order last night!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so impressed with memebox service. They are so efficient! The post office called and my 3rd edition box arrived this morning, in 5 days! I won't be able to pick it up until Monday (crazy weather!), but it's nice to know it's there waiting for me.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

> I am so impressed with memebox service. They are so efficient! The post office called and my 3rd edition box arrived this morning, in 5 days! I won't be able to pick it up until Monday (crazy weather!), but it's nice to know it's there waiting for me.Â


 Awww yaaay! How exciting! I wonder how they'll deliver mine.. Sometimes I have to pick it up from the post office, other times they just leave it at the box. Their customer service is amazing, got an email from them last night saying the 4th box is back in stock, but "hurry because we only have a limited number"! Lol! Hope you get yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awww yaaay! How exciting! I wonder how they'll deliver mine.. Sometimes I have to pick it up from the post office, other times they just leave it at the box.

Their customer service is amazing, got an email from them last night saying *the 4th box is back in stock*, but "hurry because we only have a limited number"! Lol! Hope you get yours!




Thank you!! I didn't realize it was back in stock. Just ordered it. 





Now I have the 2nd, 3rd, &amp; 4th coming to me. SO excited!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

> Thank you!! I didn't realize it was back in stock. Just ordered it.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I have the 2nd, 3rd, &amp; 4th coming to me. SO excited!


 Yaaay!! Hooray for us!! Lol! So excited too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope everyone that didnt get their 4th box sees this! Also-- the 3rd one is sold out now! FYI ladies!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 25, 2014)

I was going to get Popsugar next month, but I decided to get the 4th edition of this instead! I am so excited!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 25, 2014)

Edit : nevermind!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 25, 2014)

I just ordered my 4th edition box. Even though I hasn't gotten to "play" with my 3rd edition box yet yet, I feel like I will enjoy the products and use them. Plus, I had a bunch of points to use towards the cost of the box.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

Yaaay! My box arrived today! Mail carrier went to my door &amp; delivered it to me, which was weird because I know USPS doesn't go door to door, they either leave it at the box or have it ready at the post office. Maybe it's because it's express? /kanyeshrug


----------



## pinkgirlie (Jan 25, 2014)

Sigh, looks like Ill have to wait for the 5th version.  Please show whats in the 4th box ! Post some pics . I cant wait to see!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 25, 2014)

> Sigh, looks like Ill have to wait for the 5th version.Â  Please show whats in the 4th box ! Post some pics . I cant wait to see! Â Â Â Â  :headphonedance: Â Â


 The 4th box is back in stock! You can order it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless you want to see what's in it first


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yaaay! My box arrived today! Mail carrier went to my door &amp; delivered it to me, which was weird because I know USPS doesn't go door to door, they either leave it at the box or have it ready at the post office. Maybe it's because it's express? /kanyeshrug
I think it's because it's international - it requires a signature for delivery.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

Box #5 is on sale as of NOW!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #5 is on sale as of NOW!
haha wow they are just banging out the boxes, aren't they??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

> haha wow they are just banging out the boxes, aren't they??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sure are!! I'm excited! They are really on the ball. Though they did say that the box would not go out till late February!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #5 is on sale as of NOW!
THANK YOU NEW BEST FRIEND! Seriously, did you just happen to check the site and it was there? I think I need to add this website to an update feed. But that makes me feel like a stalker...

BTW - Got a response about the 2nd Box! Mine was shipped on the 23rd and the CS linked me the tracking code. Still haven't gotten a code though the normal email method though, so I'm not sure if they are sending them or not. Anyway, should be here sometime next week if my other tracking is any indication. And if my postal service decides to give it to me. I think I am going to leave them a signed note this time and see if that works. I am going to have too many of these things coming in for me to play that game every time.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

I know what you mean. If we have to sign for them, that's a lot of days home just to sign for a package. I was just checking the site and shipping and decided to click on MemeBOx and viola!!! Box #5 came up and I didn't waste any time with purchasing! I figure I'd just get it and not have to worry about it.. It isn't shipping till Feb. 21st! Hope everyone has a good night. Off to bed for this gal!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 26, 2014)

> I know what you mean. If we have to sign for them, that's a lot of days home just to sign for a package. I was just checking the site and shipping and decided to click on MemeBOx and viola!!! Box #5 came up and I didn't waste any time with purchasing! I figure I'd just get it and not have to worry about it.. It isn't shipping till Feb. 21st! Hope everyone has a good night. Off to bed for this gal!


 My mail is usually delivered at about 7:00 pm. A couple times it has been after 10:00 pm.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 26, 2014)

> Box #5 is on sale as of NOW!


 Ahhh I can't keep up! Waiting until I get at least one of my other boxes before I order this one.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 26, 2014)

> Ahhh I can't keep up! Waiting until I get at least one of my other boxes before I order this one.


 Wow! I can't keep up either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's like, I wanna buy it right now but I just bought the 4th one today lol and #2 hasn't shipped yet so it's like.. C'mon slow your roll, give us time to play with the stuff we barely got! Hahahha!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! I can't keep up either!




it's like, I wanna buy it right now but I just bought the 4th one today lol and #2 hasn't shipped yet so it's like.. C'mon slow your roll, give us time to play with the stuff we barely got! Hahahha!
I feel the same way. I just ordered 3 and 4. I would like to receive at least one before I order 5... but at the same time 1, 2 and 3 look so good, I want more ....


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think they released it because all the other editions are now sold out. I have already received the 3rd edition, but I won't be ordering the 5th edition until after I receive 4.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! I can't keep up either!



it's like, I wanna buy it right now but I just bought the 4th one today lol and #2 hasn't shipped yet so it's like.. C'mon slow your roll, give us time to play with the stuff we barely got! Hahahha!

Well, you also have to think about the fact that these have been coming out one a month since November. So even though you might not have ordered them until now, the 2nd was originally shipped 12.13 for December, 3rd was shipped 1.13 for January, then they changed their shipping schedule for later in the month making the 4th shipped on 1.28 the February box and 5th shipped on 2.21 the March box. At least that's how it is looking to me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My mail is usually delivered at about 7:00 pm. A couple times it has been after 10:00 pm.
Woah, I have never had USPS come that late! FedEx and UPS during the holidays, yes, but USPS always seems to be done by around 3 everywhere I live.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

They're usually pretty speedy with releasing the boxes, because they are in high demand. However, the 5th box won't be shipping unti February, and the 4th box was/is scheduled to ship at the end of January. They were putting some of the earlier boxes back up for sale because there was a big demand for it. They're still very new in the US, so they're trying to keep up with the demand and also keep people interested and happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that is why they don't have a subscription service. Because there's a high demand, and they have enough product to put out boxes a bit more quickly than a monthly service would. That's why they don't require you to buy each one. I know it's SUPER tempting when they keep coming out with boxes, but you don't want to burn yourself out on them too quickly, either.

My 1st edition box was received at the end of November,2nd edition box was shipped to me back in December (shipping issues made it arrive in Jan, which is why they've upgraded to express shipping lately), 3rd edition was early January, 4th edition will be shipped/coming late Jan/early Feb, and finally 5th edition will be late February. So since their global launch in November, and by the end of February, they will have had mailed 5 boxes in 4 months, which is only 1 more than a monthly sub would send.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 26, 2014)

Great looking box And I can get uk shipping so have ordered box 5 . Can't wait to see your box 4 pics


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 26, 2014)

Went against better judgement and got the latest box. I figure, it looks like they're spacing them out for us, so I'm not going to get them all at once, I'm just holding my place.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think they are just trying to keep us interested in the boxes and are trying their best to keep and order to it with out overwhelming themselves. They sold out really quickly once the word got out about them and instead of having unhappy people because they didn't get the 4th box they want to give them the opportunity to get a 5th box! I appreciate it and I am glad they put on the site when the shipping date is so everyone knows that it won't ship till then! Good for you MEMEBOX!!! If I know something about the Korean people they want their customers to be happy! My husband work for years with the Korean people and my SIL and BIL were both missionaries in S Korea and they want everyone to be happy and satisfied and are very unhappy when something happens and they can't deliver. They will do about anything to make their customers happy!!! Well, I ordered the 5th box, knowing that I won't get it till the end of the month and that's OK. Those of you who didn't get the 4th and want the '5th this is your opportunity to try the box out by ordering the 5th! Hope everyone has a blessed and happy day!!!!!! : ). : )


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 26, 2014)

One thing to note about Box 5 is that they have now raised the price from $21 to $23 due to the dollar losing value against the Won. The note on the page says: *Please note that there has been a price change to Memebox due to currency exchange rate. We will adjust the price accordingly.* When I bought it yesterday it was still $21 so I assume they will continue to honor that, but from now on it will be $23 + Shipping.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One thing to note about Box 5 is that they have now raised the price from $21 to $23 due to the dollar losing value against the Won. The note on the page says: *Please note that there has been a price change to Memebox due to currency exchange rate. We will adjust the price accordingly.* When I bought it yesterday it was still $21 so I assume they will continue to honor that, but from now on it will be $23 + Shipping.
I think memebox's ONE flaw (a very small one) is that they're not informing their partners (youtubers/bloggers) about these changes. They never sent us an e-mail about no longer offering the $7 in credits to reimburse shipping, and they said nothing about the price increase. So I would have continued to tell people about it and not know. They are really awesome at getting back to me and they've been super generous with planning giveaway items and review items for their partners etc, but I would have loved an e-mail letting me know about all the changes!

I think I might e-mail them and see if there's anything else that might change in the coming months due to the extremely high demand for their boxes!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 26, 2014)

> I feel the same way. I just ordered 3 and 4. I would like to receive at least one before I order 5... but at the same time 1, 2 and 3 lookÂ so good, I want more ....Â


 I know right?! Torn! I'll hold off too. Let me know when you order yours. Lol!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think memebox's ONE flaw (a very small one) is that they're not informing their partners (youtubers/bloggers) about these changes. They never sent us an e-mail about no longer offering the $7 in credits to reimburse shipping, and they said nothing about the price increase. So I would have continued to tell people about it and not know. They are really awesome at getting back to me and they've been super generous with planning giveaway items and review items for their partners etc, but I would have loved an e-mail letting me know about all the changes!

I think I might e-mail them and see if there's anything else that might change in the coming months due to the extremely high demand for their boxes!
Contacting them sounds like a good idea! Let us know if you hear anything new. I wouldn't have even noticed the price change if someone else hadn't pointed it out on /r/beautyboxes


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

> One thing to note about Box 5 is that they have now raised the price from $21 to $23 due to the dollar losing value against the Won. The note on the page says:Â *Please note that there has been a price change to Memebox due to currency exchange rate. We will adjust the price accordingly.*Â When I bought it yesterday it was still $21 so I assume they will continue to honor that, but from now on it will be $23 + Shipping.


 Oh, I got it for $21.00 and they also gave me $7.00. Though I don't know whether that $7.00 was from before or not, so don't quote me on that!!! I'm sure they will honor what you paid for it. That would not be good CS if they didn't!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

> I think memebox's ONE flaw (a very small one) is that they're not informing their partners (youtubers/bloggers) about these changes. They never sent us an e-mail about no longer offering the $7 in credits to reimburse shipping, and they said nothing about the price increase. So I would have continued to tell people about it and not know. They are really awesome at getting back to me and they've been super generous with planning giveaway items and review items for their partners etc, but I would have loved an e-mail letting me know about all the changes! I think I might e-mail them and see if there's anything else that might change in the coming months due to the extremely high demand for their boxes!


 You go girl!!!!!! You are one with it lady!!


----------



## MissTippa (Jan 26, 2014)

Preorder memebox 5th now, start shipping February 21st! It went up in price by 2 $ c I used my 14 credit got it for 15.99.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 26, 2014)

So I went through and tested a ton of products from 2 and 3 yesterday.  I loove love love love the bb cream from box 2 - wore it out last night and it lasted really well.  Today I wore the whitening 3 part combo (from box 3) (cc cream, moisturizer, solid cc) and I might even like it better! Both covered up my very red cheeks without making me look like a corpse or unnatural.  I'm super impressed. I'd actually thought about getting an airbrush to try and fix the red, but this is way easier and works!  

Let's see.. I also used the anti hair loss stuff from box 2. It seemed like a good deep conditioner.  I'm a little confused though - there's a full size bottle of something and then packets. Are they the same thing? Different? The card only mentioned one item, so..eh?

I also tried the eye serum, but I never can tell if it's working or not. I guess I have to try it for a couple days in a row.  

I used the maple sap stuff after my bath last night, and it felt nice, but not super hydrating.  The cream cheese bounce stuff though - wow, great moisturizer but wieeerd texture. 

Tried the lip tint - I looked like i'd been drinking koolaid fruit punch. Is that what it's supposed to look like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think if I kept layering it i'd get a more even coating, but I decided to put another color on top, and it did make a nice red base layer to add some dimension to the liquid lippy on top. 

Can't wait for 4! It's been a long time since I've been excited about skincare products!


----------



## kotoko (Jan 26, 2014)

Man, I've been away from the Internet for a few days and so many things happened! Box 2 hasn't even shipped yet, so I'm restraining myself from ordering more... It's so tempting, though erk... Even with the price increase.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went through and tested a ton of products from 2 and 3 yesterday.  I loove love love love the bb cream from box 2 - wore it out last night and it lasted really well.  Today I wore the whitening 3 part combo (from box 3) (cc cream, moisturizer, solid cc) and I might even like it better! Both covered up my very red cheeks without making me look like a corpse or unnatural.  I'm super impressed. I'd actually thought about getting an airbrush to try and fix the red, but this is way easier and works!  

Let's see.. I also used the anti hair loss stuff from box 2. It seemed like a good deep conditioner.  I'm a little confused though - there's a full size bottle of something and then packets. Are they the same thing? Different? The card only mentioned one item, so..eh?

I also tried the eye serum, but I never can tell if it's working or not. I guess I have to try it for a couple days in a row.  

I used the maple sap stuff after my bath last night, and it felt nice, but not super hydrating.  The cream cheese bounce stuff though - wow, great moisturizer but wieeerd texture. 

Tried the lip tint - I looked like i'd been drinking koolaid fruit punch. Is that what it's supposed to look like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think if I kept layering it i'd get a more even coating, but I decided to put another color on top, and it did make a nice red base layer to add some dimension to the liquid lippy on top. 

Can't wait for 4! It's been a long time since I've been excited about skincare products!
Your post makes me even MORE excited to get my box!! and I didn't even think that was possible...

Memebox e-mailed me back though and it is in Oregon, and I am Michigan, so woohoo for it being in the same country! =)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went through and tested a ton of products from 2 and 3 yesterday.  I loove love love love the bb cream from box 2 - wore it out last night and it lasted really well.  Today I wore the whitening 3 part combo (from box 3) (cc cream, moisturizer, solid cc) and I might even like it better! Both covered up my very red cheeks without making me look like a corpse or unnatural.  I'm super impressed. I'd actually thought about getting an airbrush to try and fix the red, but this is way easier and works!  

Let's see.. I also used the anti hair loss stuff from box 2. It seemed like a good deep conditioner.  I'm a little confused though - there's a full size bottle of something and then packets. Are they the same thing? Different? The card only mentioned one item, so..eh?

I also tried the eye serum, but I never can tell if it's working or not. I guess I have to try it for a couple days in a row.  

I used the maple sap stuff after my bath last night, and it felt nice, but not super hydrating.  The cream cheese bounce stuff though - wow, great moisturizer but wieeerd texture. 

Tried the lip tint - I looked like i'd been drinking koolaid fruit punch. Is that what it's supposed to look like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think if I kept layering it i'd get a more even coating, but I decided to put another color on top, and it did make a nice red base layer to add some dimension to the liquid lippy on top. 

Can't wait for 4! It's been a long time since I've been excited about skincare products!

I absolutely love the BB cream too! it has excellent coverage! I've only played with the Banila Co CC cream stuff but your glowing review has made me want to grab it and play around with it a bit more tomorrow!

As for the conditioner I agree it's really nice! I asked memebox about the packets and they said: it's the same conditioner, along with the matching shampoo. They added them so that we could try the shampoo as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Tonymoly lip tint is ridiculously popular in Korea. They love that "just ate a cherry popsicle" appearance on the lips. I think for someone who isn't looking for that appearance on the lips, it makes an excellent base for red lips, which is how I use it. 

And omg the cheese cream...the best thing in that box for me. I absolutely love how moisturizing it is. I has a bad incident with a skincare product that dried out my skin so incredibly bad and using that cream for just a couple of days completely calmed and moisturized my skin back to normal again. Looove it!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And omg the cheese cream...the best thing in that box for me. I absolutely love how moisturizing it is. I has a bad incident with a skincare product that dried out my skin so incredibly bad and using that cream for just a couple of days completely calmed and moisturized my skin back to normal again. Looove it!

I am super excited about the cheese cream. My face is a super dry disaster. I had been using a Cetaphil moisturizer, but it was making my nose greasy even though the skin is flaking off. I switched to the Nourish Organics face lotion that came in the January Ipsy bag. It makes my skin feel much better, but I don't feel like the moisture lasts through the whole day. I'm back to slathering on Vitamin C serum at night, which smells like burnt hair. Yuck. I have really high hopes for this cheese cream! Picking up box 3 from the post office tomorrow after work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered box #5 w/ my $10 credit from box for 4...I couldn't help myself I have a weakness.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 26, 2014)

> I ordered box #5 w/ my $10 credit from box for 4...I couldn't help myself I have a weakness.Â


 We all do!! You are so funny, we all couldn't help ourselves that is why we are on here!!! : )


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am super excited about the cheese cream. My face is a super dry disaster. I had been using a Cetaphil moisturizer, but it was making my nose greasy even though the skin is flaking off. I switched to the Nourish Organics face lotion that came in the January Ipsy bag. It makes my skin feel much better, but I don't feel like the moisture lasts through the whole day. I'm back to slathering on Vitamin C serum at night, which smells like burnt hair. Yuck. I have really high hopes for this cheese cream! Picking up box 3 from the post office tomorrow after work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Let us know what you end up thinking of the cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it works for you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey y'all, the same *buy/sell/trade rules apply* in this thread as in any other subscription thread.

You can find the buy/sell/trade forum *here* and you're more than welcome to create a swap thread for Memebox in the *Swap Talk Area*.


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 27, 2014)

Remember how I was having that issue with my tracking not working? CS told me to give it a few days. It never started working, but the post office called and said my box was there, so I didn't worry about it. According to the e-mail I was sent, the 3rd edition box was shipped out to me. When I got to the post office, though, it was actually the 2nd edition. I was so looking forward to the cheese cream, but I'm really excited about the bb cream in this one. I put a little on my hand and it feels nice. Sent a message to customer service to check on the other box. 

I missed the 4th box, but I am definitely going to preorder the 5th.


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 27, 2014)

I started a Memebox swap thread. I hope that it's in the right place!

*Memebox Swap Thread 2014*


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 27, 2014)

I finally picked up my box 3 today!! ....and I love it!! I have been looking for a new eye cream, and getting a Dr. Jart one is amazing. I'm really excited to try everything, even the lip mask. I have subscribed to Glossybox, Birchbox, Ipsy, and countless others before, but I like this one much more than all of those. For the first time, I am super pleased since I will probably use every single thing in this box. Will try the cheese cream (which smells delightful 




 ) and eye serum tonight.

Can't wait for box 2 to be shipped for that BB cream. Now I have to decide whether to order the 5th box now or wait and see if the 4th box will come back....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started a Memebox swap thread. I hope that it's in the right place!

*Memebox Swap Thread 2014*
Yup you got it right! I'm never over in that area so I think I might have linked to the wrong place for the Swap section.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2014)

I never got any sort of notice that any of my boxes shipped but I had a note in my mailbox today that there are TWO foreign packages waiting for me at the post office. Of course I can't pick it up until after 9 AM tomorrow, but I'm so excited to go get them!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got any sort of notice that any of my boxes shipped but I had a note in my mailbox today that there are TWO foreign packages waiting for me at the post office. Of course I can't pick it up until after 9 AM tomorrow, but I'm so excited to go get them!
ooh yay! Let us know what you think of everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got any sort of notice that any of my boxes shipped but I had a note in my mailbox today that there are TWO foreign packages waiting for me at the post office. Of course I can't pick it up until after 9 AM tomorrow, but I'm so excited to go get them!
I never got a shipping email either. I returned from a camping trip yesterday and had a notice on my door that they tried to deliver a package that required a signature. I'm assuming it's box #2. I ordered 2 when it was re-released and box 4.

I'll have to take time off work to pick it up. I'm paid salary not hourly, but still a PITA. Going forward I'll have them shipped to my office.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoo! Came home from work early due to my state being unable to handle a little snow, and arrived just in time to catch my mailman and the 2nd box! Perfect way to spend my unexpected day off!

Also, I asked him if I could sign something ahead of time asking them to just deliver the damn box instead of getting the card and having them bring it the next day... But no go. He said their cards had to be signed by the person receiving, period, end of story. Blugh.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoo! Came home from work early due to my state being unable to handle a little snow, and arrived just in time to catch my mailman and the 2nd box! Perfect way to spend my unexpected day off!

Also, I asked him if I could sign something ahead of time asking them to just deliver the damn box instead of getting the card and having them bring it the next day... But no go. He said their cards had to be signed by the person receiving, period, end of story. Blugh.
ughhhhh I hate having to go to the post office to get my packages. I really wish my mailman would just knock on my dang door. I'm home all day. Instead he just drops off the mail and writes a note for me to pick up the boxes at the post office.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 28, 2014)

> Whoo! Came home from work early due to my state being unable to handle a littleÂ snow, and arrived just in time to catch my mailman and the 2nd box! Perfect way to spend my unexpected day off! Also, I asked him if I could sign something ahead of time asking them to just deliver the damn box instead of getting the card and having them bring it the next day... But no go. He said their cards had to be signed by the person receiving, period, end of story. Blugh.


 Awesome! Have fun with it! I was wondering about the same thing, guess we'll just have to keep waiting for the mailman lol


----------



## ReemB (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello. I'm new here but I wanted to ask if anyone was having problems purchasing the 5th box? When I get to to the part where you choose paypal and click continue .... I get a blank screen and get nowhere!! Anyone else had that problem with the Meme site? Thank you for responding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ReemB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello. I'm new here but I wanted to ask if anyone was having problems purchasing the 5th box? When I get to to the part where you choose paypal and click continue .... I get a blank screen and get nowhere!! Anyone else had that problem with the Meme site? Thank you for responding




No, it was pretty straight forward for me. I would contact their CS and see if they can help you out or maybe try a different browser? I know I can't sign in to certain sites at work (they just blank page me) so if you aren't doing it at home it might be a server/firewall issue.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ReemB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello. I'm new here but I wanted to ask if anyone was having problems purchasing the 5th box? When I get to to the part where you choose paypal and click continue .... I get a blank screen and get nowhere!! Anyone else had that problem with the Meme site? Thank you for responding




I haven't had any issues on the site, however you could try using a different browser to check out if you haven't already. If you're still having issues, contact memebox and I'm sure they'll help you get it sorted out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ReemB (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you MissJexie and goldendarter for your responses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll give it a shot


----------



## ReemB (Jan 28, 2014)

Update: you guys were right: I was using the wrong browser!!! It finally worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yayyyyyy


----------



## kotoko (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got my 2nd edition Memebox and I'm elated! *wiggles* I'm definitely starting a Memebox collection once I'm moved into my new place. Love Asian beauty products!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

I got the 2nd edition box today!! I'm so excited to try everything. I'm really impressed by the size of some of the products - like the BB cream! This box is a great value.

I thought I'd have to be home to sign for it. But I signed the little card they left at my door yesterday and it was in my mailbox today! I think they were able to leave it there because our mailbox has a lock on it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely love the BB cream too! it has excellent coverage! I've only played with the Banila Co CC cream stuff but your glowing review has made me want to grab it and play around with it a bit more tomorrow!

As for the conditioner I agree it's really nice! I asked memebox about the packets and they said: it's the same conditioner, along with the matching shampoo. They added them so that we could try the shampoo as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Tonymoly lip tint is ridiculously popular in Korea. They love that "just ate a cherry popsicle" appearance on the lips. I think for someone who isn't looking for that appearance on the lips, it makes an excellent base for red lips, which is how I use it. 

And omg the cheese cream...the best thing in that box for me. I absolutely love how moisturizing it is. I has a bad incident with a skincare product that dried out my skin so incredibly bad and using that cream for just a couple of days completely calmed and moisturized my skin back to normal again. Looove it!
Perfect! Thank you for the info on the hair stuff, I kept looking at those packets and wondering  what they were  Did you try the Banila? What did you think?


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a notice that my box 2 is here! Need to go to the PO to pick it up, I really wish the mailman would just leave it in my box since we need a key to open up our mailbox anyway!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Got a notice that my box 2 is here! Need to go to the PO to pick it up, I really wish the mailman would just leave it in my box since we need a key to open up our mailbox anyway!


 Mine did, I just had to sign the card. But, honestly, I don't trust them to all be consistent.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got second edition and now I'm so excited for number four!!! I think this is my new favorite beauty box!!!#


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Perfect! Thank you for the info on the hair stuff, I kept looking at those packets and wondering  what they were  Did you try the Banila? What did you think?
I tried it and I LOVE it! I think it's a hair dark for my skin but I can barely tell once it's blended. It works amazingly well covering the redness on my skin!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

I just got an e-mail from Memebox with a few clarifications and updates! Here's some snippets from the e-mail:

_Hi!
Memebox #4 starts shipping today!Thanks for your awesome reviews and supports, many of your subscribers and fans visit at our Memebox website and enjoy Memebox.This time,* we included the largest number of items so far.* Enjoy the variety of selections!There are some updates about Memebox.The price of the box has been increased by $2, from $21 to $23 due to currency exchange rate. Shipping charge will be from $5.99~$7.99 and it varies by region and shipping to North American to Europe would be $6.99.We continue upgrading to express shipping, however we no longer rewards points back the $7 points. We offered free upgrade from Memebox #3 and many of our customers truly enjoyed fast shipping through express, so we decided to keep shipping upgrade instead of points rewards.Memebox #4 is completely sold out at this moment, *and we don't have plan to restock. *However, #5 box is now available to pre-order at the link below:http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/1866/cid/80We hope you enjoy Memebox #4, and if there is any question, please let us know anytime!For the last, we thank you so much for introducing Memebox to your subscribers. We are aware that there are a lot to improve in our service, and we work very hard to keep up improving our service to meet the needs of our customers. If there is anything you want us to improve, please let us know anytime!Cheers,Memebox Team_


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't understand USPS at all... 

So Monday I had a slip in my mailbox that said I had TWO packages at the post office and I assumed it would be the 2nd and 3rd edition. 

Went to the post office Tuesday morning and only the 2nd edition was at the post office. The lady at the counter said they were attempting to deliver the other one. 

And of course the mailman came WHILE I was at the post office, so I missed it again &amp; have to go get it from the post office...

Makes zero sense. Why would they only attempt to redeliver one of them?! Just irritated I have to go back to the PO tomorrow. It's not near my house at all and I was JUST there. 

Sorry, mini rant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a lighter note, I LOVE the 2nd edition. I haven't gotten to test anything out yet, but I'm so pleased with the size of the products &amp; they all sound interesting! I think I'm going to set aside all the other blog posts I was working on &amp; work on this right away this week/weekend.


----------



## Patantao (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have ordered memebox 3, 4 and 5.

I think I found a link with box #4 unboxing!! Maybe... not sure

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJqvFAcZEd0


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2014)

So gutted all but. #5 is sold out would of loved #4. Roll on next month for my box. Box 5 is sold out now wow that was quick.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone!

  This is my first post





  I have ordered memebox 3, 4 and 5.

  I think I found a link with box #4 unboxing!! Maybe... not sure

  
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJqvFAcZEd0
Welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And great find. Although I think that is one of the Korean boxes, not a global one as I think it's the one listed on the Korean version of the site here:

http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=1769

However, there have been times where the Global and Korean versions are similar, so it's possible that we might get some of those products!


----------



## Patantao (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And great find. Although I think that is one of the Korean boxes, not a global one as I think it's the one listed on the Korean version of the site here:

http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=1769

However, there have been times where the Global and Korean versions are similar, so it's possible that we might get some of those products!





Yup, I think you are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I do hope some of the products are the same. I can't wait till someone gets #4 and posts a video or photos of it! And yes, I am anxious about it. We don't have great beauty boxes here, and most of the international ones don't send to my country. I have been searching everywhere for international boxes to make reviews about beauty boxes that do send to Portugal...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, I think you are right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I do hope some of the products are the same. I can't wait till someone gets #4 and posts a video or photos of it! And yes, I am anxious about it. We don't have great beauty boxes here, and most of the international ones don't send to my country. I have been searching everywhere for international boxes to make reviews about beauty boxes that do send to Portugal...
 That's the great thing about Memebox! They send to SO many countries!




I just got an e-mail from them that said box #4 is starting to ship today, so there should be reviews/photos of it soon!


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh nuts, just when I decided to go and purchase the 5th edition, it says sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have ordered #5 but I can't believe it is sold out already! WOW. I hope Memebox decides to hold off a little while before putting out box #6. I have spent so much this month on #'s 2,3,4 &amp;5. So I hope they wait a least a few weeks before the next one!!!! LOL. I am glad they are doing well, but my goodness I think it is killing us all in the budget area!!! MEMEBOX. HOLD OFF. ANOTHER FEW WEEKS AT LEAST!!!!!!!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 29, 2014)

> I have ordered #5 but I can't believe it is sold out already! WOW. I hope Memebox decides to hold off a little while before putting out box #6. I have spent so much this month on #'s 2,3,4 &amp;5. So I hope they wait a least a few weeks before the next one!!!! LOL. I am glad they are doing well, but my goodness I think it is killing us all in the budget area!!! MEMEBOX. HOLD OFF. ANOTHER FEW WEEKS AT LEAST!!!!!!!


 The thing is, they space the delivery out by a good amount, so it doesn't make sense to just keep releasing new boxes every week. I think this is where they could improve; let us actually subscribe. Then we don't have to buy 3 boxes a month that we have to wait three months to get.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 29, 2014)

I so agree about them spacing the boxes out. They will get everyone burnt out on them if they don't slow it down. Plus everyone will be budgeted out. Their boxes are awesome and I want to keep getting them, just one a month!!!! I've caught up, just let me stay caught up with everything else!!!! LOL: )


----------



## pinkgirlie (Jan 29, 2014)

Im still waiting to see the contents of number 4, lol...

And it looks like Ill have to buy number 6. I didnt jump on 5 cause still paying off Christmas bills , Victorias Secret Semi Annual Sale, and Ipsy and Blush,


----------



## Gchatt (Jan 29, 2014)

Subbing for box 4 &amp; 5 updates!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm really impressed with the service, speed of shipping, quality and quantity of items in these boxes. I think I'll be dropping Glossybox soon and keep getting these instead.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jan 29, 2014)

I think that video may be of the Korean memebox that is sent out in Korea since it has products from France and what not! I recognize that cow lotion, lol!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am so excited!! I LOVED Box 3...ordered Box 4...and my boyfriend got me Box 5 as one of my Valentine's Day (will be late but who cares) gifts! I think this is my new favorite sub! I am a Korean adoptee so it is so much fun looking and playing with these things!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Jan 29, 2014)

UGH NOOO. Missed out Box 4 and am in process of moving, so I can't really deal with shipments going on right now. I agree that Memebox would be a lot better if they spaced out the shipments a bit more. I want them all, but I can't commit to this amount of items every few weeks.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 29, 2014)

Ummm so there's a box 2nd edition for the 5th box. Lol I don't know if I should get that it wait for the first edition of the 5th box


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

> Ummm so there's a box 2nd edition for the 5th box. Lol I don't know if I should get that it wait for the first edition of the 5th box


 What! I can't keep up with all these boxes...


----------



## queeenb (Jan 29, 2014)

> What! I can't keep up with all these boxes...


 I know right? Missed the 5th one but the 5-2 will have the same things as the 5, except for 1-2 items..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so confused lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

> I know right? Missed the 5th one but the 5-2 will have the same things as the 5, except for 1-2 items..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so confused lol


 Hmm that is confusing! I feel like I should get 5-2 now since I missed 5-1. But my wallet is saying no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2014)

just got out the bath to an email for  box 5 part 2,this is all getting confusing now.

i think they need to hold off box 6 till the end of feb when box 5 sends or all the boxes will be sold up to august by febuary.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 29, 2014)

> Hmm that is confusing! I feel like I should get 5-2 now since I missed 5-1. But my wallet is saying no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Siiiighh gave in &amp; ordered it. F--- it. Whatever. Lol gahhhh pacing pacing. Just get it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol got the ok from my SO about getting boxes as they're released, saying I can just trade or sell whatever I don't use. :/ idk. Too much too soon!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 29, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered 5-2. I missed both the 4th box and the original 5th box, so I didn't want to take a chance on this one selling out as well!


----------



## Patantao (Jan 29, 2014)

I got the 5-1 and will not order 5-2. I think they will be making a box per month ( not counting with the 2nd or 3rd editions, etc). I guess the problem is the same to all of us: when we found memebox they still had the previous boxes and we ended up ordering all the available ones from previous months...


----------



## kotoko (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went ahead and ordered 5-2. I missed both the 4th box and the original 5th box, so I didn't want to take a chance on this one selling out as well!
Lol that was exactly my thinking! Plus, it won't start shipping for another few weeks, so I feel fine about being settled into my new place and routine by then.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 29, 2014)

wait .. what? 

They sold out of box #5.... and so there's a second fifth box.. .. but I haven't gotten 4 yet.. what's going on. I don't want to miss out but gee.. give me time to get the fourth one.. or at least tell me what's in my box lol... I can't keep ordering without looking haha it's pricey if it adds up !


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

It's possible that box 5.2 (lol) is probably just another version of box 5 since they sold out so quickly. I have e-mailed them a few times with random questions but they are so ridiculously busy with all the new subscribers and stuff. They told me recently that a LOT of people are missing out on boxes and keep asking if they'll be back in stock or when the new one is, and I think they're trying to make everyone happy and pump out boxes so everyone can get one. Hopefully they'll cool it a bit soon since they're reviewers haven't even received the 4th box and they're already sold out. The goal is to send the reviewers boxes so that other people will see them/buy them, but their timing is way off.

The just launched a couple of months ago in the US, so I know they're still working out the kinks, but hopefully when all the business calms down a bit they'll figure out a more structured way to release boxes.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just got out the bath to an email for  box 5 part 2,this is all getting confusing now.

i think they need to hold off box 6 till the end of feb when box 5 sends or all the boxes will be sold up to august by febuary.
Ha, that is exactly what I have been thinking! I can totally see them rushing to sell most box editions as the previous ones sell out until we get into 2015! Hoping they slow their steam engine down a bit soon cause this is getting insane.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible that box 5.2 (lol) is probably just another version of box 5 since they sold out so quickly. I have e-mailed them a few times with random questions but they are so ridiculously busy with all the new subscribers and stuff. They told me recently that a LOT of people are missing out on boxes and keep asking if they'll be back in stock or when the new one is, and I think they're trying to make everyone happy and pump out boxes so everyone can get one. Hopefully they'll cool it a bit soon since they're reviewers haven't even received the 4th box and they're already sold out. The goal is to send the reviewers boxes so that other people will see them/buy them, but their timing is way off.

The just launched a couple of months ago in the US, so I know they're still working out the kinks, but hopefully when all the business calms down a bit they'll figure out a more structured way to release boxes.
Yeah, it doesn't seem like they were planning on it being quite this popular!  You bloggers did a great job of getting the word out about them, but you do need to get the boxes before us plebes if they are looking to promote it that way. I'm sure they will settle down, but I am having visions of the people at Meme box in one of those iconic NYSE scenes where people are freaking out about buying and selling, faster and faster and faster. 

I suppose the 5-2 might be 5 with possible leftovers from previous boxes. Not sure, but I think I will be holding off on this one. Hope I don't regret it!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 29, 2014)

> Yeah, it doesn't seem like they were planning on it being quite this popular! Â You bloggers did a great job of getting the word out about them, but you do need to get the boxes before us plebes if they are looking to promote it that way.Â I'm sure they will settle down, but I am having visions of the people at Meme box in oneÂ of those iconic NYSE scenes where people are freaking out about buying and selling, faster and faster and faster.Â  I suppose the 5-2 might be 5 with possible leftovers from previous boxes. Not sure, but I think I will be holding off on this one. Hope I don't regret it!


 I didn't even get an email but I already ordered the original 5 so I'm going to say no. It does sound like they ran out of a few items in the original and replaced them with something else.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't even get an email but I already ordered the original 5 so I'm going to say no. It does sound like they ran out of a few items in the original and replaced them with something else.
I didn't get an email about it either, which I assumed was because I had already ordered #5 as well.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

No email here and I didn't order 5.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 29, 2014)

Picked up my 2nd edition box 




  Can't wait to try the BB cream! 

Ordered 5-2 though since I was so bummed I didn't make it in time for box 5.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang, I'd planned on ordering 5 on payday (Friday).  I hope 5.2 isn't sold out by the time the weekend gets here!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 29, 2014)

I didnt get an email either, I just inquired about box 5 &amp; they sent me a link to box 5.2 lol


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's possible that box 5.2 (lol) is probably just another version of box 5 since they sold out so quickly. I have e-mailed them a few times with random questions but they are so ridiculously busy with all the new subscribers and stuff. They told me recently that a LOT of people are missing out on boxes and keep asking if they'll be back in stock or when the new one is, and I think they're trying to make everyone happy and pump out boxes so everyone can get one. Hopefully they'll cool it a bit soon since they're reviewers haven't even received the 4th box and they're already sold out. The goal is to send the reviewers boxes so that other people will see them/buy them, but their timing is way off.

The just launched a couple of months ago in the US, so I know they're still working out the kinks, but hopefully when all the business calms down a bit they'll figure out a more structured way to release boxes.
I just talked my Sis into ordering this and she asked whether or not they are still doing the s/h credit? I knew you would probably be the best to ask about this!lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just talked my Sis into ordering this and she asked whether or not they are still doing the s/h credit? I knew you would probably be the best to ask about this!lol
Unfortunately they're not doing the s/h credit anymore, but they give you a $5 credit when you sign up, and another $5 credit when you e-mail them and let them know who referred you (if it was me, that would be HarlotBeauty) if it was another blog, then it would be them. So she'll get a $10 credit overall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately they're not doing the s/h credit anymore, but they give you a $5 credit when you sign up, and another $5 credit when you e-mail them and let them know who referred you (if it was me, that would be HarlotBeauty) if it was another blog, then it would be them. So she'll get a $10 credit overall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
TY for the info.! I just advised her to let them know you referred her 



 I just got the 2nd edition box today and I am super excited to try everything out! I can't even tell you how much I am anticipating the 4th &amp; 5th boxes. I love the surprise factor on these!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Unfortunately they're not doing the s/h credit anymore, but they give you a $5 credit when you sign up, and another $5 credit when you e-mail them and let them know who referred you (if it was me, that would be HarlotBeauty) if it was another blog, then it would be them. So she'll get a $10 credit overall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 MIssJexie, you have been so awesome helpful for everyone here on this thread! I so appreciate all the help and awareness you gave all of us here so we could order some awesome boxes from a company that is trying very hard to satisfy us all. I appreciate the company for trying to keep us all happy! I hope we don't drive them too crazy!!!! LOL. They probably appreciate the business and glad to get their name into the USA beauty market! I do hope they start subscription boxes soon or they are going to drive us all crazy trying to keep buying boxes!!! LOL. But Rachel! you are appreciated and I wanted to publicly thank you!!! So, thank you sweet lady for arranging everything and letting us know about them. Nancy


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


MIssJexie, you have been so awesome helpful for everyone here on this thread! I so appreciate all the help and awareness you gave all of us here so we could order some awesome boxes from a company that is trying very hard to satisfy us all. I appreciate the company for trying to keep us all happy! I hope we don't drive them too crazy!!!! LOL. They probably appreciate the business and glad to get their name into the USA beauty market! I do hope they start subscription boxes soon or they are going to drive us all crazy trying to keep buying boxes!!! LOL. But Rachel! you are appreciated and I wanted to publicly thank you!!! So, thank you sweet lady for arranging everything and letting us know about them.
Nancy
Aww you are definitely the sweetest person ever! 




You're so welcome. I just really love the service and knew you all would too!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 30, 2014)

Since the tracking for 4 wasn't showing up on the site I asked CS to send me the number. Looks like it should be getting on the plane tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang, I'd planned on ordering 5 on payday (Friday).  I hope 5.2 isn't sold out by the time the weekend gets here!
Ditto! I already received 2 &amp; 3 (4 coming soon!) and I LOVE them, so I definitely want to get 5 but...my budget just can't handle 4 boxes from the same place in a week-ish. If it were one box per month or every few weeks, it would be easier on my wallet!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto! I already received 2 &amp; 3 (4 coming soon!) and I LOVE them, so I definitely want to get 5 but...my budget just can't handle 4 boxes from the same place in a week-ish. If it were one box per month or every few weeks, it would be easier on my wallet!

They sort of have been one per month (or almost). I got #1 in November. #2 started shipping in December but arrived in Jan (it just came late due to weather/holiday shipping backup), and #3 came in January. #4 is coming for February, and #5/#5.2 are pre-orders so I'm assuming they'll mid-late February.

The only reason why it seems like there have been sooo many at once is because they kept re-releasing older boxes at the request of people that missed out on them, and releasing newer ones at the same time.

I think they should get on track shortly with the releasing of boxes. They've only launched recently so it'll take some time to work out the kinks. I know how tempting it is to get all the boxes, though! They're such a great value!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They sort of have been one per month (or almost). I got #1 in November. #2 started shipping in December but arrived in Jan (it just came late due to weather/holiday shipping backup), and #3 came in January. #4 is coming for February, and #5/#5.2 are pre-orders so I'm assuming they'll mid-late February.

The only reason why it seems like there have been sooo many at once is because they kept re-releasing older boxes at the request of people that missed out on them, and releasing newer ones at the same time.

I think they should get on track shortly with the releasing of boxes. They've only launched recently so it'll take some time to work out the kinks. I know how tempting it is to get all the boxes, though! They're such a great value!
That's all very true. I keep forgetting these aren't really current boxes! Once I catch up, it should be just fine. 

I'm definitely planning on ordering as many of these as I can though. Seriously fantastic deal, even with the price increase &amp; shipping!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's all very true. I keep forgetting these aren't really current boxes! Once I catch up, it should be just fine. 

I'm definitely planning on ordering as many of these as I can though. Seriously fantastic deal, even with the price increase &amp; shipping! 

Considering I would buy something like, 1 or 2 products from the website prettyandcute and pay $50+, I would MUCH rather go with the surprise items memebox!



Perfect example is the eye cream from Dr. Jart that was in the 3rd box! Check out the retail! http://www.prettyandcute.com/Dr-Jart-V7-Eye-Serum-Fundamental-Discovery-p5896.html


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

Box 6 is available for pre-order. I can't hang lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box 6 is available for pre-order. I can't hang lol
Ahhh too much!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

> Ahhh too much!Â :icon_eek:


 You're telling me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> aaahhhh


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok, I have no other theory for the timing of the boxes.... I can't keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2014)

Ok just woken up here in the uk and box 6 really.! I have ordered as only got box 5 as missed others BUT am I right in thinking that it will be2 boxes a month as standard. I know others have been added as like a back up box. But blinkin heck slow down.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

We love you Memebox, but slow down the crazy train.


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol madness. I can't keep buying every edition at this pace. Guess I'll have to skip number 6.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Ugh I don't get paid until the 6th....I'm going to have to site this one out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Or wait until the 6th to get the 6th box haha


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had already decided not to buy any more until after I got 4. But I hate to think of what I might be missing out on. And that's exactly how they sick us in.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 30, 2014)

If they could at least tell me what is in box  #4, then I would order #6. I already ordered 4 and 5.2 without knowing what's in them lol, I can't keep having faith in them like this ....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Or wait until the 6th to get the 6th box haha 
the rate they are going by the time you get payed on the 6th we will be on box 16.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

> If they could at least tell me what is in box Â #4, then I would order #6. I already ordered 4 and 5.2 without knowing what's in them lol, I can't keep having faith in them like this ....Â


 Yeah, they all look great so far, but I wasn't too see what's in 4 before I spend more.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wondering why I didn't get an email for 5.2 or 6.


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

I am sooooooooooooooooooo weak...............


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 30, 2014)

> Wondering why I didn't get an email for 5.2 or 6.


 I didn't either but I think they might send them in waves. I didn't get my original box five email until a day or so after everyone else. Edited to add: my thought is that they know it won't sell out right away (they have enough to last so many days) so they try to stagger the emails to some of us. Then again, I'm just guessing and have no clue what's going on.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2014)

@MissJexie  i have emailed meme box to ask a few things regarding the speed of boxes etc,and a few other things. but i also gave them your blog link as you have referred me so to speak. i hope that is fine.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  the rate they are going by the time you get payed on the 6th we will be on box 16.
lol Definitely..........I really hope this box last a week though



â€‹


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you think about it, the reason they're coming out so fast, is because they are selling so fast. They only make money by selling boxes, so it's not like they are going to sell out on a box and wait three weeks before they start selling another box.

I worked for a department store when I was in college and I remember a customer asking our store manager why they put Christmas items out before Thanksgiving. His answer.... "Because people buy them."


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @MissJexie  i have emailed meme box to ask a few things regarding the speed of boxes etc,and a few other things. but i also gave them your blog link as you have referred me so to speak. i hope that is fine.
That's absolutely fine! I think they just want to see where their new subscribers are coming from, which is why they're offering $5 credits when you e-mail them about your referral. They've been super backed up, but if you haven't received your $5 credit for being referred in a few days, definitely get in touch with them again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

Memebox #3 has arrived at customs... If I am lucky, it will be out of there quickly. If not...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe 2 weeks...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's absolutely fine! I think they just want to see where their new subscribers are coming from, which is why they're offering $5 credits when you e-mail them about your referral. They've been super backed up, but if you haven't received your $5 credit for being referred in a few days, definitely get in touch with them again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh there is no problem with credits i reread the whole thread and thought i should deco drop them a line and mention you ,i have asked why the fast track box release and if it was because they never realised it would be so popular.i said i haven't been online to the uk groups i am in and mentioned due to only ordering box 5and 6 and they will go mad ordering them after i have reviewed as they wait to see what i think being uk based. so will be interested to see their reply.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am in love with Memebox. I've already received #2 and #3..waiting on #4 to arrive which should be in a few days! And have already ordered #5 and #6 to be shipped at the end of Feb. I feel somewhat justified though because I've received quite a lot of credits so ended up paying $113 for all 5 boxes. Averages out to $23 per box including shipping, which I consider an amazing value given how much product each box includes! I wish someone would post spoilers for Box #4 already!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in love with Memebox. I've already received #2 and #3..waiting on #4 to arrive which should be in a few days! And have already ordered #5 and #6 to be shipped at the end of Feb. I feel somewhat justified though because I've received quite a lot of credits so ended up paying $113 for all 6 boxes. Averages out to $23 per box including shipping, which I consider an amazing value given how much product each box includes! I wish someone would post spoilers for Box #4 already!
The recently started shipping #4 so we should be seeing some spoilers soon! I usually post my reviews of memebox the day I receive them, but I'm sure someone will receive theirs before me Hopefully someone will post a picture as soon as it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Jan 30, 2014)

So exciting! I'll definitely try to post a pic when I get mine. I usually get the boxes within four days from when the ship to when it's delivered! So hopefully tomorrow, it'll be here? I still haven't received the tracking number though...


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2014)

For anyone who was wondering:

I confirmed with memebox that box #5.2 is in fact, a box that is similar to #5. They couldn't completely restock all the items to re-release #5. I'm assuming that there will be some of the same items, and some slightly different.

So if you have purchased box #5, I don't think there's a need to also get #5.2, unless you want to! haha


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who was wondering:

I confirmed with memebox that box #5.2 is in fact, a box that is similar to #5. They couldn't completely restock all the items to re-release #5. I'm assuming that there will be some of the same items, and some slightly different.

So if you have purchased box #5, I don't think there's a need to also get #5.2, unless you want to! haha




I will pretend that box 5.1 is much better than 5.2... I can't afford another memebox this month (well, at least the month ends tomorrow...)!

I got #3, #4, #5.1 and #6, plus some of the Glamabox, plus Glam Guru, plus the 3 portuguese ones. I am not this crazy, I am just going to make a blog with reviews for the different beauty boxes available here... with my own money.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

H



> I will pretend that box 5.1 is much better than 5.2... I can't afford another memebox this month (well, at least the month ends tomorrow...)! I got #3, #4, #5.1 and #6, plus some of the Glamabox, plus Glam Guru, plus the 3 portuguese ones.Â I am not this crazy, I am just going to make a blog with reviews for the different beauty boxes available here... with my own money.


 Hey! I'd like to pretend box 5 &amp; 5.2 are the same! Lol! I hope they provide similar items for the ones they didn't get to fulfill.. No use in ordering 5.2 if you have 5.


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

H
Hey! I'd like to pretend box 5 &amp; 5.2 are the same! Lol! I hope they provide similar items for the ones they didn't get to fulfill.. No use in ordering 5.2 if you have 5.
Ahahaha You win! Better to pretend they are the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

> Ahahaha You win! Better to pretend they are the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Lol totally! I still feel like I'm gonna miss out though argh hahahha I have to get over it


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

> Lol totally! I still feel like I'm gonna miss out though argh hahahha I have to get over it


 You and me both lol


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

> You and me both lol


 Lol we're all in this together~! Thanks for being there for me lol xoxo


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

> Lol we're all in this together~! Thanks for being there for me lol xoxo


 Memebox addicts anonymous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well, not that anonymous but you get the idea. I forbid you from buying 5.2 hehehe


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

> Memebox addicts anonymous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well, not that anonymous but you get the idea. I forbid you from buying 5.2 hehehe


 I bought it! Only cuz I missed out on 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I'm hoping it's not all that different &amp; I hope the big ticket items would be similar!


----------



## Patantao (Jan 30, 2014)

> I bought it! Only cuz I missed out on 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I'm hoping it's not all that different &amp; I hope the big ticket items would be similar!


 Loool so you have the 5.2 and I have the 5.1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we can slways trade what we dont like hehehe


----------



## queeenb (Jan 30, 2014)

> Loool so you have the 5.2 and I have the 5.1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we can slways trade what we dont like hehehe


 Hehehe true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

Got a tracking email for box 4!!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jan 30, 2014)

I ordered #4 and #5; got the tracking number for #4 and it has left Korea - woot! I won't order #6 until I see #4. By then it may sell out, so I can get 6.2


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 30, 2014)

I FINALLY got my Box #3 today! It has been at the post office since January 23rd, but I never received a notice in my mailbox or front door from the postman. I did not receive a tracking number at first, so when I contacted memebox, they provided me with someone else's tracking number (in Oregon, I am in Michigan). When I saw the box being delivered to someone in Oregon I contacted them again and they provided me with a tracking number showing it had been sitting at the post office for 6 days!  My husband went and picked it up and they told him they have left two notices already. I am thinking they must have left it in someone else's box because I went through all my mail to double check!  But anyways, YAY. I am so excited to try everything I don't know what to pick first!!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 30, 2014)

The Holika Holika Skin &amp; Good Cera cream from box 2 is amazing! I am in love. My skin has been, dry, disgusting, and flaking off for more than a month. I started using this and my skin is almost completely smooth again after two days. This will definitely be something I purchase in full size.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I FINALLY got my Box #3 today! It has been at the post office since January 23rd, but I never received a notice in my mailbox or front door from the postman. I did not receive a tracking number at first, so when I contacted memebox, they provided me with someone else's tracking number (in Oregon, I am in Michigan). When I saw the box being delivered to someone in Oregon I contacted them again and they provided me with a tracking number showing it had been sitting at the post office for 6 days!  My husband went and picked it up and they told him they have left two notices already. I am thinking they must have left it in someone else's box because I went through all my mail to double check!  But anyways, YAY. I am so excited to try everything I don't know what to pick first!!





If it is the third edition box the Dreams Come True-Bounce Cheese Cream is PHENOMENAL! I seriously think I may cry when I run out of this


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay my box number 4 is on a plane headed to the USA. Hopefully I will receive it early next week.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it is the third edition box the Dreams Come True-Bounce Cheese Cream is PHENOMENAL! I seriously think I may cry when I run out of this 



 
Ok I have it in my line-up to try tonight! I immediately had to smell it because I really expected it to smell like cheese/have an odd odor (despite the fact that I know better) but it actually smells quite nice and isn't overpowering at all!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now they have changed the dates on which box #5 will ship to feb. 11, box 5-2 on the 13th and box #6 to the 23rd! They are stepping up things!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

So, I got a sunburn the other day, which I feel weirdly guilty about given the type of weather most of you are having right now. Anyway, I put that raw maple water from box 3 on my skin.... OMG, it was immediately cooling and so soothing! My skin has been feeling better for hours. I'm really impressed. I think this would be great for sensitive, irritated skin.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 30, 2014)

I wore the Banila cc cream again today, I think i'm going to have to break down and buy it! It makes my skin look so nice and dewy. I need to give the bb from box 2 another try, I like it, but I think it might be slightly gray for me.  I'm not sure if I looked corpse-like last night when I tested again because I put too much on, or because it was an off night and I actually looked corpse like hahaha.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it is the third edition box the Dreams Come True-Bounce Cheese Cream is PHENOMENAL! I seriously think I may cry when I run out of this 



 
I LOVE this stuff too! My skincare regimen is slowly being taken over by Meme Box items! At night I am doing my usual cleanse and exfoliate. Then I use the Maycoop Raw Sauce (soooo refreshing for post exfoliation!), then the Dr Jart eye serum, followed by spot treatments with the tea tree oil, and finally the cream cheese moisturizer! My skin looks and feels pretty amazing right now, which is not something I can usually say during the winter. I'm actually loving the cream cheese so much that I haven't found time to try the Holika Holika cream from box 2.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore the Banila cc cream again today, I think i'm going to have to break down and buy it! It makes my skin look so nice and dewy. I need to give the bb from box 2 another try, I like it, but I think it might be slightly gray for me.  I'm not sure if I looked corpse-like last night when I tested again because I put too much on, or because it was an off night and I actually looked corpse like hahaha.  
I have a question about this CC cream. Since it says it is a "base", is it supposed to be like a primer? So should you wear something else over it? Besides the melting pact it came with, I mean. It really works well on the majority of my face, but I still need a bit more coverage, and my experiments haven't lead to an end result I am happy with yet.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a question about this CC cream. Since it says it is a "base", is it supposed to be like a primer? So should you wear something else over it? Besides the melting pact it came with, I mean. It really works well on the majority of my face, but I still need a bit more coverage, and my experiments haven't lead to an end result I am happy with yet.
I wore it with the combo - the moisturizer first, then the cc cream, then the cream cc/foundation. It matched my skin pretty well - i'm very light with red undertones (NC15 or Nars Deauville, usually)


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 31, 2014)

> Now they have changed the dates on which box #5 will ship to feb. 11, box 5-2 on the 13th and box #6 to the 23rd! They are stepping up things!


 Unless that means they're going to release another box sooner in which case I may pass out! I cannot handle that!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok I have it in my line-up to try tonight! I immediately had to smell it because I really expected it to smell like cheese/have an odd odor (despite the fact that I know better) but it actually smells quite nice and isn't overpowering at all!
Luckily it's only called cheese cream because it has a strange, stringy texture when you dip your finger in. a bit like melted cheese, or like glue, but smells so nice and moisturizes SO well. I'm absolutely in love with mine and have been using it daily!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore the Banila cc cream again today, I think i'm going to have to break down and buy it! It makes my skin look so nice and dewy. I need to give the bb from box 2 another try, I like it, but I think it might be slightly gray for me.  I'm not sure if I looked corpse-like last night when I tested again because I put too much on, or because it was an off night and I actually looked corpse like hahaha.  

I am really loving the Banila products! I also think the BB cream from #2 is VERYYYY light. I am pale as pale can be but it's still very light on me. What I've been doing is using it in places where I would need a lighter foundation, like under my eyes for example, and it's also very good as a concealer if you want something a bit more natural. I used a bit on my chest as I had a small breakout from a body spray (ugh) and it actually matches my chest better than my face since I have a lot more red in my face. I've played with it a bit because I really love the formula and it covers so nicely!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Unless that means they're going to release another box sooner in which case I may pass out! I cannot handle that!

Honestly, I can't keep up anymore! I've been in communication with the memebox team since September 2013, and what I have noticed is that they're trying really hard to please every single solitary customer, and I think the mad rush to push boxes is part of that, but honestly they need to take a breather! They already have #6 up to purchase and #4 hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## ellesnails (Jan 31, 2014)

Since I've only tried one product from my box, I really can't see myself ordering another one yet. I just check the flight status on my box (I know, I know). 10.5 hrs away from JFK so it will land tonight.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 31, 2014)

> . I need to give the bb from box 2 another try, I like it, but I think it might be slightly gray for me. Â I'm not sure if I looked corpse-like last night when I tested again because I put too much on, or because it was an off night and I actually looked corpse like hahaha. Â


 I thought it looked gray on me too. It was also a lot heavier than I expected. On the other hand, I loved the BP cream. It has a nice texture and coverage. I wish we got a full size of that instead of two little tubes. Oh well, I'll try the BB cream again since so many people loved it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Box 4 is in Customs at LAX!! I'm in San Diego, so hopefully it will be here soon!!


----------



## annifer (Jan 31, 2014)

My 4th box just arrived at my post office! If I don't get it today, I'm sure I will get it tomorrow!


----------



## Patantao (Jan 31, 2014)

'So... anyone got their hands on a Memebox #4?

I just can't wait to get a preview....


----------



## Nora F (Jan 31, 2014)

I posted a picture of box 4 if you want to see was in it. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a picture of box 4 if you want to see was in it. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts 
Omg thank you! been dying to see what was in it!

Looking at it it looks awesome, do you mind posting what is what? lol... That's the one side to this box, I can't read the packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaaha


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been watching Memebox unboxings on youtube for awhile now. I finally placed an order for boxes 5.2 and 6! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted a picture of box 4 if you want to see was in it. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts 
Thank you Nora!! AHH I'm so excited to get that box now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

UGH I caved and ordered 5-2 and 6. I realized that if I buy them both at once it only charges shipping once so I'm 'saving' $7..

Trying so hard to justify my spending haha

ETA For real though, these are the last ones I'm going to buy until I've at least received 4 &amp; 5-2. If those are still awesome, I'll order whatever box they're onto then. (probably box 20-7 or something at this rate!)


----------



## Nora F (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you Nora!! AHH I'm so excited to get that box now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Can't wait to try everything.


----------



## annifer (Jan 31, 2014)

My 4th edition box was just delivered and I can't wait to try everything! I have now purchased 5.2 and 6th editions also.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Staying away from Box 4 spoilers! The only reason is because I am pretty sure I will be getting mine tomorrow. Otherwise, there is no way could hold out. So excited!!


----------



## Patantao (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Nora!!!!


----------



## Nora F (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you Nora!!!!
You're welcome! I think I'm going to get box 6 too. lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Aaughh... I told myself I wasn't going to look. That lasted about 20 seconds. Super Excited!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I might crack and order box 6 before payday....I really just can't stick to a budget


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2014)

To my surprise box #4 arrived today! the tracking says it's in a plane from Korea! LOL!!!!

Well thank you MEMEBOX! &lt;3

Got the same stuff Nora did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it all so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will put my pic up in a little bit, I got a new phone and I'm doing updates now.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To my surprise box #4 arrived today! the tracking says it's in a plane from Korea! LOL!!!!

Well thank you MEMEBOX! &lt;3

Got the same stuff Nora did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it all so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I will put my pic up in a little bit, I got a new phone and I'm doing updates now.
put it up in a spoiler for everyone desperately trying not to peek! lol (not me I gave in after 10 seconds)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  put it up in a spoiler for everyone desperately trying not to peek! lol (not me I gave in after 10 seconds)
of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no worries


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 31, 2014)

> I posted a picture of box 4 if you want to see was in it.Â  https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/postsÂ


 Thanks Nora! I am glad you were able to share with the rest of us who are still waiting! Not impatiently, just courious as I have ordered both 5 &amp; 6 after 4 and wanted to make sure they were still putting good stuff in the boxes that we can use!!! Looks like they still are, this company is awesome with their boxes and what's in them. Their integrity is awesome too. I really hope they slow down just a little with the boxes as I can't begin to use up everything I order let alone what I get from other sub. Boxes!!!! I would like to keep buying them, but I hope we don't get burnt out on them by getting to many we can't keep control of the ones we get!!! LOL I like to enjoy each product in the box and use it a little at a time and make sure that it does what it is suppose to do. I love the BB creams, dr? jart, tea, etc. it's wonderful that Rachel got this to start with and share it with us so we could go international!!! : )


----------



## devadorned (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Now they have changed the dates on which box #5 will ship to feb. 11, box 5-2 on the 13th and box #6 to the 23rd! They are stepping up things!

Ahhhh yay! So excited to see what box 5 has in store earlier rather than later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If people were throwing their money at my business like this I would keep making boxes too lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 31, 2014)

i got a reply back from memebox and they agreed the boxes are flying out faster than they thought they would ,but also that once demand has eased they will slow down on the boxes,they are being swamped by the amount of boxes ordered and the need to do new ones to keep other people happy.i said that i dare not mention the box in the uk on my online groups I'm in until i get box 5 and then 6 to review and post pics as they go by my boxes and then sign up.they are really excited in that the uk could be involved as i said korean brands are hard to get and boxes are getting good value for money here.they have offered to set up a referral code for me.either my blog or my memebox user id,i don't mind which one to post in my reviews but what are your thoughts on this.id or blog.so glad they have moved shipping dates early for 5 and 6 now.


----------



## queeenb (Jan 31, 2014)

Dying to find out information about box 4! Lol!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/j2QFtthuvZ/
That's what I got  in box 4 !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same as Nora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://instagram.com/p/j2QFtthuvZ/
That's what I got  in box 4 !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same as Nora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I can't believe they put so many items in this one! Can't wait to get mine and review everything!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't believe they put so many items in this one! Can't wait to get mine and review everything!

ikr I opened it and was like  wow thanks!!!!


----------



## queeenb (Jan 31, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/j2QFtthuvZ/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Whoa! Small world! I liked it on Instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cool cool That's what I got Â in box 4 !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> same as Nora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


----------



## Lily V (Jan 31, 2014)

oooo, I wish I had found this thread earlier!!  I love asian brands, so this looks awesome!  Box 4 looks amazing, but it's already sold out



  did anyone pots pics of box 5? I'm thinking about getting box 5.2 &amp; 6, but would love to see pics of box 5 first.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooo, I wish I had found this thread earlier!!  I love asian brands, so this looks awesome!  Box 4 looks amazing, but it's already sold out




  did anyone pots pics of box 5? I'm thinking about getting box 5.2 &amp; 6, but would love to see pics of box 5 first.
5 and 5.2 aren't shipping until early February and 6 will be late Feb. #4 is just arriving now, but I've received all 4 boxes and they have all been absolutely amazing!


----------



## Lily V (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  5 and 5.2 aren't shipping until early February and 6 will be late Feb. #4 is just arriving now, but I've received all 4 boxes and they have all been absolutely amazing!

ahh, I gotcha!  Oooo... im on a low buy, but these are so tempting!!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Jan 31, 2014)

After seeing pics of Box 4 (looks like memebox is still stuffing each box full of products!!), I went ahead and ordered Box 5.2 and Box 6.  Today is Chinese New Year so I got Lucky Money from my in-laws to cover the cost of both the boxes! Talk about good timing! I was getting so nervous one of them would be sold out!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 1, 2014)

I got in on 5.2 and 6. Yay! Here, let me shove my money at you. I actually tried to buy the Banila CC from them too, but they didn't have it. Off to do a quick search.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Feb 1, 2014)

Urghhhh you guys are the worst (translation-the best)! My husbands gonna kill me if he sees one more sub box show up. I just added yuzen (which is sooo awesome btw) and now I'm in love with this one. I mean I really must have it. But are 7 subs too many???? Technically this isn't a monthly sub though.... Hehehe. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2014)

I just realized do you even earn points for memebox anymore?


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2014)

So I didn't make it to the 6th I was so paranoid the box would sell out lol


----------



## OiiO (Feb 1, 2014)

Omg I had #6 in my cart and it sold out before I could check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sadface*


----------



## Lily V (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg I had #6 in my cart and it sold out before I could check out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sadface*

accck, mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  - I had been waiting to hear back from CS about a referral credit before I bought both 5.2 &amp; 6.  Oh well, it's just 5.2 for me now- at least w/ the credits it was only 19.99.  Still bummer!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Urghhhh you guys are the worst (translation-the best)! My husbands gonna kill me if he sees one more sub box show up. I just added yuzen (which is sooo awesome btw) and now I'm in love with this one. I mean I really must have it. But are 7 subs too many???? Technically this isn't a monthly sub though.... Hehehe. Decisions, decisions.


 Let's see.. I get ipsy, blush mystery, glossybox, wantable, two graze subs so I get them weekly, and I've been buying memeboxes. (I think I'm forgetting one) Naw, seven isn't too much.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2014)

What the.. box #6 sold out already :/ 

I mean I guess I am still waiting for 5.2,.... I think now it comes down to limiting one self to maybe 1 or 2 per month and hoping the one you pick is what u want lol..


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 1, 2014)

Received 4 today! No variations from what anyone has mentioned.  Unfortunately the orange lip tint leaked all over my box, but otherwise everything was great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't believe #6 sold out that quick! WOW. Well, we will have to be on our toes! Keep an eye out I guess for the next one! I imagine they are keeping very busy there in Korea!!!! I love their products and boxes, I just hope they slow down a bit.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received 4 today! No variations from what anyone has mentioned.  Unfortunately the orange lip tint leaked all over my box, but otherwise everything was great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That has been an issue with all of the unboxings I have seen so far :/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That has been an issue with all of the unboxings I have seen so far :/
I saw that in Nora's box, but in mine it was all safe and sound, thankfully. I want to wear it today, I can't wait!

Any of you ladies try the eyeliner from box#3? Does it last all day? I work at Sephora and simply cannot go to work with a liner that will smudge LOL! I wanna know before I use iet.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2014)

omg well I guess I got the box in the nick of time. I guess I was being paranoid for a reason.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw that in Nora's box, but in mine it was all safe and sound, thankfully. I want to wear it today, I can't wait!

Any of you ladies try the eyeliner from box#3? Does it last all day? I work at Sephora and simply cannot go to work with a liner that will smudge LOL! I wanna know before I use iet. 
This was from an un-boxing on reddit (also the one that got me to cave and look. I have no self control): http://imgur.com/a/i5g26

I really like the eyeliner and didn't notice much smudging. In fact, I wasn't able to intentionally smudge it much at all which is how I generally use black eyeliners. For now I am just using it to tightline, then using a smudging eyeliner for the top lid if I feel I need it.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't believe how fast they are able to get these to us from half way across the world. (Are you reading this Glossybox!!?)


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 1, 2014)

My 4th edition box arrived at JFK this morning. I should have it in a couple days.


----------



## annifer (Feb 1, 2014)

My lip/cheek stain from my box didn't leak either.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

YAY I got the 4th edition just now. Kind of odd because my mail already came this morning...but a different mailman just came and dropped this off. 
I am just AMAZED at how many products are in here!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAY I got the 4th edition just now. Kind of odd because my mail already came this morning...but a different mailman just came and dropped this off. 
I am just AMAZED at how many products are in here! 

Just got mine too!  My lipstain leaked all over it's packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is basically nothing left in it. Going to contact Meme Box and see what happens. Also, if you compare the size of the 2nd box to the 4th, you can see how much bigger the box itself is! I hope that means that all boxes going forward will be this size!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

Edition 6.2 out now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

Just took a quick look at everything and can't stop laughing at 'vampire face.' I sincerely hope that's the name of the shade, since I'm all kinds of pale.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Edition 6.2 out now.
*(BOX #6-2 is identical to BOX#6 except for one product)*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

> *(BOX #6-2 is identical to BOX#6 except for one product)*
> ​


 I know that a few missed out on 6 so they can add it to there collection now.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 1, 2014)

Well...mailman came, dog barked so I went to check. He didn't knock and there was the note so now I'll have to wait until Tuesday when they can redeliver. Pretty annoyed. I'm not going for box six (2) yet. I go through skin care slowly, plus I can't spend every dollar on this box. There's no way they'll still have this around in a few weeks but I'll be willing to try whatever box is out then.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Just took a quick look at everything and can't stop laughing at 'vampire face.' I sincerely hope that's the name of the shade, since I'm all kinds of pale.Â


 I thought that's what I saw in the spoiler pick, but had decided I've been watching too much TV.... lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought that's what I saw in the spoiler pick, but had decided I've been watching too much TV.... lol.
Hahaha yeah I thought I was seeing things too, but nope. Vampire Face. I'm sure they're going for the whole 'youthful' looking aspect, but still funny.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks like box 4 won't be delivered today. Too bad, since I'm home and can sign for it. Oh well, I still haven't played with everything from box 2 yet. I'm going to try one of those water tablet tea bag thingies today. Oh... so, I have a ton of thick hair, so I really don't need the hair product from box 2, but my husband has been wanting me to get him something for hair loss / thickening. He actually doesn't know a thing about sub boxes. When he sees me get packages, he just thinks I've been shopping online (again), he doesn't know what it is or where I got it and he never asks. So, I explained to him what this hair stuff was and where it came from, he looked at me like I'd sprouted a second head.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Edition 6.2 out now.


 Why am I not getting any of the emails? Other than shipping emails, I haven't received anything since box 2 was re-released. :icon_mad:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

I just check the website


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I just check the website


 I guess they're selling so fast, they don't have time to email us about new releases. Thanks!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Edition 6.2 out now.


 So... If you buy two boxes at once, you only pay one shipping charge. Three guesses as to how I figured that out.


----------



## Gchatt (Feb 1, 2014)

Meme Box 4th Edition!  My box arrived today!  I got a total of 10 items!  Not all of the items I got are listed on the card.































I LOVE this subscription box!  I cancelled glossybox, Starlooks, Popsugar, and Birchbox.


----------



## Gchatt (Feb 1, 2014)

Opps! I just turned the card over and found the rest of the products listed!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Let's see.. I get ipsy, blush mystery, glossybox, wantable, two graze subs so I get them weekly, and I've been buying memeboxes. (I think I'm forgetting one)

Naw, seven isn't too much.
Off Topic but...Did you know you can e-mail Graze and have one of your subscriptions upgraded to a weekly one? I used to get it weekly until they launched in the US and only offered bi-weekly and monthly. I e-mailed them and they upgraded me to weekly and you can just switch back at any time if you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Off Topic but...Did you know you can e-mail Graze and have one of your subscriptions upgraded to a weekly one? I used to get it weekly until they launched in the US and only offered bi-weekly and monthly. I e-mailed them and they upgraded me to weekly and you can just switch back at any time if you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No, I didn't! They should probably let people know that's an option. I like having them delivered weekly to my office for healthy snacks. I used my own friend code for the second sub, so I got a dollar off and two free boxes, so it worked out.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Seriously I love memebox so much! lol.

I waited to start a thread on here until I got the first few boxes because I wanted to see how the quality would be over time and honestly, I am so thrilled with the quality and sheer amount of products to try for the price, not to mention how quickly everything arrives (although I'm still waiting on my #4, but my packages are always later than others). I'm super happy that everyone is enjoying memebox and if I happened to refer you, I'm glad I didn't steer you wrong!






I have no idea which versions of which boxes I'll be getting, considering I'm a blogging partner, so I might get the second versions of 5 and 6...but either way I just want them in my grasp so I can do a review!! memeboxes are always so fun to review because they have the most random and interesting products, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

box 7 is live ,

 i just ordered as i only managed to buy 5,6,and now 7.

sorry for telling you lot box 7 is live for pre order.

glossy box uk can deffo jump off the cliff now.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously I love memebox so much! lol.

I waited to start a thread on here until I got the first few boxes because I wanted to see how the quality would be over time and honestly, I am so thrilled with the quality and sheer amount of products to try for the price, not to mention how quickly everything arrives (although I'm still waiting on my #4, but my packages are always later than others). I'm super happy that everyone is enjoying memebox and if I happened to refer you, I'm glad I didn't steer you wrong!






I have no idea which versions of which boxes I'll be getting, considering I'm a blogging partner, so I might get the second versions of 5 and 6...but either way I just want them in my grasp so I can do a review!! memeboxes are always so fun to review because they have the most random and interesting products, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you for sharing it with us!!


----------



## jocedun (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Off Topic but...Did you know you can e-mail Graze and have one of your subscriptions upgraded to a weekly one? I used to get it weekly until they launched in the US and only offered bi-weekly and monthly. I e-mailed them and they upgraded me to weekly and you can just switch back at any time if you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh my god! I love/hate you for sharing this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was actually thinking about signing up for a 2nd sub on alternating weeks but maybe this is what I should do instead.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my god! I love/hate you for sharing this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was actually thinking about signing up for a 2nd sub on alternating weeks but maybe this is what I should do instead. 
It's much easier to control when it comes to snack selections and having a referral code etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 1, 2014)

Ugh, what's wrong with me? I just ordered the 7th box. I am going to be really overloaded with products if I get a Memebox every 2 weeks hahaha.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box 7 is live ,

 i just ordered as i only managed to buy 5,6,and now 7.

sorry for telling you lot box 7 is live for pre order.

glossy box uk can deffo jump off the cliff now.
lol memebox totally lied when they said they were going to start slowing down.

Everyone is receiving #4 and they already have #7 up for pre-order? Geez!


----------



## annifer (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I'm gonna pass on 7 right now.  I'm sure I will change my mind right when it sells out lol, but I just ordered 5-2 and 6 yesterday.  I also don't want to purchase a box that far in advance.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wait... what? I literally Just bought 5.2 &amp; 6.2. I'm going to have to figure out how to stop for awhile.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

MUST. NOT. BUY. SEVEN.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Here. I'm going to help everyone not buy 7 (but don't hate me if it's amazing):

There are only so many products you can put in these boxes! Usually there is some sort of BB/CC type of cream, a moisturizer or oil of some kind, and a liquid essence-type face product. We've occasionally seen some different/interesting items, but the majority in each box are different brands/types of similar things.

If you skip 7 that will just give you some time to breathe and play with all the new stuff coming in your zillion memeboxes that you pre-ordered! LOL


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm seeing it as .

1)I'm using my glossy dots up for the next 5 months so that eqautes to five months of boxes i am not paying for,

2)that means 5 boxes i can sub too instead.

3)i can drop another sub box as well for this sub

win win to me.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

Not only is this my favorite box, it's my favorite thread! This is the only one I'm following where everyone is happy and in love with their boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not only is this my favorite box, it's my favorite thread! This is the only one I'm following where everyone is happy and in love with their boxes.

haha I know, right? The main problem is like "OMG SO MANY BOXES I WANT TO BUY AND I HAVE NO MORE MONEY!"


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
haha I know, right? The main problem is like "OMG SO MANY BOXES I WANT TO BUY AND I HAVE NO MORE MONEY!"




Exactly!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> lol memebox totally lied when they said they were going to start slowing down. Everyone is receiving #4 and they already have #7 up for pre-order? Geez!


 My budget is blown to heck!!!!! I really feel that all of us need to email Memebox and tell them we are not a money tree and to slow down!!! I love them but this is getting carried away on their part! Either that or boycott them, but then we miss out on all the great products! I am definitely torn! I can't afford anymore at this point!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2014)

Question, I was just about to buy 3 boxes...5.2,6.2 and 7.

and if I added a small product (was looking at the silk cleansing balls),

I get free shipping. (the free shipping minimum is $70)

Does anyone know if all my boxes will ship together?

Or will the ship then when they become available?

I would hate to wait an extra 6 weeks for them all to ship!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My budget is blown to heck!!!!! I really feel that all of us need to email Memebox and tell them we are not a money tree and to slow down!!! I love them but this is getting carried away on their part! Either that or boycott them, but then we miss out on all the great products! I am definitely torn! I can't afford anymore at this point!

They've e-mailed me about the issue and assure me they only keep releasing them because there is a high demand and they sell out of the previous box so quickly, that they are swarmed with e-mails asking them to release another one. If you've ordered most/all of the previous ones I wouldn't worry about picking up #7. Also if they see that #7 sells out more slowly then maybe they'll slow down! LOL Either way I haven't even gotten to all the items I got in my first 3 boxes, never mind the next 4! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, I was just about to buy 3 boxes...5.2,6.2 and 7.

and if I added a small product (was looking at the silk cleansing balls),

I get free shipping. (the free shipping minimum is $70)

Does anyone know if all my boxes will ship together?

Or will the ship then when they become available?

I would hate to wait an extra 6 weeks for them all to ship!

Thanks in advance.
That's actually a really good question and I have absolutely no idea. I don't think the boxes will ship together, since they all ship at different times and you're essentially pre-ordering them. However, someone did say that they bought 2 boxes and only had to pay shipping for one. I'm not sure how it works, honestly. I would try to contact them and find out, although they are getting backed up in that department too, so it might take too long and the boxes might sell out. Even so, I don't think they would hold your boxes and ship them all when #7 ships because that wouldn't make sense/be fair to you.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> box 7? Executive decision made. I will hold off. Put my big girl panties on &amp; I will resist this. Lol help me stay strong, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually a really good question and I have absolutely no idea. I don't think the boxes will ship together, since they all ship at different times and you're essentially pre-ordering them. However, someone did say that they bought 2 boxes and only had to pay shipping for one. I'm not sure how it works, honestly. I would try to contact them and find out, although they are getting backed up in that department too, so it might take too long and the boxes might sell out. Even so, I don't think they would hold your boxes and ship them all when #7 ships because that wouldn't make sense/be fair to you.
I just bought them all. I figured by the time I got an answer from them, the boxes may sell out.

I will let you all know how they ship and when they arrive!

This is totally exciting!

Btw, does anyone know how much earlier Box #5, ships before #5.2?

I want spoilers already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought them all. I figured by the time I got an answer from them, the boxes may sell out.

I will let you all know how they ship and when they arrive!

This is totally exciting!

Btw, does anyone know how much earlier Box #5, ships before #5.2?

I want spoilers already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The site says 5 ships on Feb 11th and 5.2 on Feb 13th   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

thats what they told me in the email.

but i have seen that box 6.2  and 5.2 are not sold out yet but that box 7 was just put up.in my opinion the shall we say the half boxes won't seek quick as people are waiting for the the singe digit box the main one too come out,

a bit like the iPhone had since the beginning and never get half one 3ds etc as its only a little faster and not the best it can be i wait.i have explained it like this to them via email maybe others could.

i think people need to say stop as box 7 is start of march shipping and maybe they could do one for the end of march or use that date as the half box the .2 box ,that way if people get payed at the end of month they are not losing out.

i think they should now stop and let box 5.2 and box 6.2 sell out now and once they have gone and box 7 has sold box 7.2 goes live for end of march. otherwise those poor packers are gonna be varying for our blood.

too be nosy it would interest me how many of each box have been made up. you now for interest on how popular loren brands are wanted.its only really starting over here in the uk. and i always get people asking about my reviews.

also if i had ordered say from box 2 to 7 in over a week even i would be saying hell stop no more boxes,but i dithered and have only got from box 5 so not too bad my end. usually with shipping to uk my boxes cost from the states $32-$39 each. but so much better than majority of uk boxes.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> I just bought them all. I figured by the time I got an answer from them, the boxes may sell out. I will let you all know how they ship and when they arrive! This is totally exciting! Btw, does anyone know how much earlier Box #5, ships before #5.2? I want spoilers already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quot I think it is just 2-3 days? They changed the dates so who really knows! I just thought my mailman is going to hate me with all these international boxes and having to come to my door (I'm in the country and we have a 200 foot driveway and another 100 feet of sidewalk and stairs) a few times a week just to get my signature!!! He already is getting his exercise with all my other subs!!! Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here. I'm going to help everyone not buy 7 (but don't hate me if it's amazing):

There are only so many products you can put in these boxes! Usually there is some sort of BB/CC type of cream, a moisturizer or oil of some kind, and a liquid essence-type face product. We've occasionally seen some different/interesting items, but the majority in each box are different brands/types of similar things.

If you skip 7 that will just give you some time to breathe and play with all the new stuff coming in your zillion memeboxes that you pre-ordered! LOL
You make a good point! I will probably take a little break after I get 5.2, 6, and 7.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> thats what they told me in the email. but i have seen that box 6.2 Â and 5.2 are not sold out yet but that box 7 was just put up.in my opinion the shall we say the half boxes won't seek quick as people are waiting for the the singe digit box the main one too come out, a bit like the iPhone had since the beginning and never get half one 3ds etc as its only a little faster and not the best it can be i wait.i have explained it like this to them via email maybe others could. i think people need to say stop as box 7 is start of march shipping and maybe they could do one for the end of march or use that date as the half box the .2 box ,that way if people get payed at the end of month they are not losing out. i think they should now stop and let box 5.2 and box 6.2 sell out now and once they have gone and box 7 has sold box 7.2 goes live for end of march. otherwise those poor packers are gonna be varying for our blood. too be nosy it would interest me how many of each box have been made up. you now for interest on how popular loren brands are wanted.its only really starting over here in the uk. and i always get people asking about my reviews. also if i had ordered say from box 2 to 7 in over a week even i would be saying hell stop no more boxes,but i dithered and have only got from box 5 so not too bad my end. usually with shipping to uk my boxes cost from the states $32-$39 each. but so much better than majority of uk boxes.


 I know, I have ordered all the single digit boxes from 2-3-4-5-6-7 and am waring thin! The budget is broke, but I love this sub, just really do wish they would slow down. If I have to buy another one before 2/14 I am not getting it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know, I have ordered all the single digit boxes from 2-3-4-5-6-7 and am waring thin! The budget is broke, but I love this sub, just really do wish they would slow down. If I have to buy another one before 2/14 I am not getting it!
you lie ,bet you do .but i think our original theory is right by end of feb we will have pre ordered up to august


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 1, 2014)

I cannot keep up with all of these boxes!!! 




Since I just ordered 5.2 and 6 last night, there is no way I can order 7 today (I MUST keep telling myself this!!). I am sure I will be so jealous when I see other people's Box 7, but I think hubs may kill me if he sees anymore pink boxes rolling in the door. Hopefully Box 7 will last a while and memebox will get the hint!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2014)

i just left a message on Facebook i have brought box 7 but please slow down could any of you add to my comment and say slow down too.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 1, 2014)

> I cannot keep up with all of these boxes!!!Â :icon_eek: Since I just ordered 5.2 and 6 last night, there is no way I can order 7 today (I MUST keep telling myself this!!). I am sure I will be so jealous when I see other people's Box 7, but I think hubs may kill me if he sees anymore pink boxes rolling in the door. Hopefully Box 7 will last a while and memebox will get the hint!


 I mean.. It's unreal. As much as we want to, it's like, I haven't even played with boxes 2 &amp; 3. I hope they slow down.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 1, 2014)

> i just left a message on Facebook i have brought box 7 but please slow down could any of you add to my comment and say slow down too.


 Lol I did. Sigh. I really hope they do lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> box 7? Executive decision made. I will hold off. Put my big girl panties on &amp; I will resist this. Lol help me stay strong, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm with you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG. THEY NEED TO STOP. I have resisted all of these so far, (no buy and all, I am not letting myself buy one until my GB sub runs out in Feb) and it's much harder when they have a NEW FREAKIN' BOX to resist every other day...


----------



## lloronita (Feb 1, 2014)

I just ordered #7, however I noticed it didn't say free upgrade to express shipping like the previous 3 boxes did.  I wonder if they're going back to the slower mail as the default?


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 1, 2014)

I just got the 4th edition today and with the exception of a certain product that completely leaked out, it is amazing!! Packed full of interesting items...Now I see there is a 7th edition out....MUST STOP BUYING!! Memebox is like crack for me right about now


----------



## angienharry (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok. I did it. I bought box 7. But I resisted 5.2 and 6.2. I can't believe I resisted!! I figure I have a lot of product right now and waiting for march 11th shipping is probably smart for me right now. I'm very excited though!!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the 4th edition today and with the exception of a certain product that completely leaked out, it is amazing!! Packed full of interesting items...Now I see there is a 7th edition out....MUST STOP BUYING!! Memebox is like crack for me right about now



 
Me too!!! I find that this is the box I am most excited to receive!


----------



## queeenb (Feb 1, 2014)

Just as I was looking at boxes 2 &amp; 3, the mail carrier delivered 4.  I am completely overwhelmed 





I will just wait for your guys' reviews/experience lol I don't think I can (I shouldn't) keep all of these things, especially with 3 other boxes coming my way.  Maybe _I_ should slow down


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Just as I was looking at boxes 2 &amp; 3, the mail carrier delivered 4. Â I am completely overwhelmedÂ :help: I will just wait for your guys' reviews/experience lol I don't think I can (I shouldn't) keep all of these things, especially with 3 other boxes coming my way. Â MaybeÂ _I_Â should slow downÂ


 I am too. I bought boxes 2-7 and there is so much product in these boxes it makes you wonder how Memebox can stay in business.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!!! I find that this is the box I am most excited to receive!

The other day I pulled up in the driveway at 4:50 and saw the shipping slip on the door. I had my daughter run and grab it while I let the dog out of the back yard and into the car because I felt awful "teasing" him into thinking we were actually home!! I RACED to the PO and made it at 5:01..too late. I was in an AWFUL mood the rest of the night!LOL Sick I tell ya, just sick


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 1, 2014)

ahhhhhhhh how did they release two boxes in one day. This is ridiculous


----------



## queeenb (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhhhhhhh how did they release two boxes in one day. This is ridiculous 

It's people like us that make it possible lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, I just ordered my first memebox, Picked the 5.2, Wish I got the 4, that was outstanding from the pics..

I was checking out with paypal when I was horrified to see the wrong address pop up, (our old address from 7 months ago)   Payment with wrong address was already sent thru...

Anyways, I was horrified and wrote to Memebox right away, They responded in 15 minutes !!!!!

Sounds like they will use the address on my registration hopefully they totally ignore the paypal. Paypal can be so archaic sometimes, I went to our account, and cant out how that happened as our main cards were all updated.

Hope it gets to me !!

But wow, 15 MINUTE RESPONSE !

Really impressed with memebox sofar..


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The other day I pulled up in the driveway at 4:50 and saw the shipping slip on the door. I had my daughter run and grab it while I let the dog out of the back yard and into the car because I felt awful "teasing" him into thinking we were actually home!! I RACED to the PO and made it at 5:01..too late. I was in an AWFUL mood the rest of the night!LOL Sick I tell ya, just sick 






LOL! I almost had a similar experience! Hubby picks up the boxes at the PO because I have to work and can't get there in time...he picked up box 3 at 4:55PM. I was SO upset that he wasn't going to make it (although I outwardly tried to remain calm and composed).


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL! I almost had a similar experience! Hubby picks up the boxes at the PO because I have to work and can't get there in time...he picked up box 3 at 4:55PM. I was SO upset that he wasn't going to make it (although I outwardly tried to remain calm and composed).
Haha! Believe me when I say that I COMPLETELY get it 



, I swear I came _this close _to hugging the postman this morning when he delivered the 4th edition! I was probably BEAMING 



!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Haha! Believe me when I say that I COMPLETELY get itÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , I swear I came _this close_ to hugging the postman this morning when he delivered the 4th edition! I was probably BEAMINGÂ :icon_chee !


 Mine should have been delivered today and I would have hugged the mailman had he not been to lazy to bring it to my door! And it's the warmest day it's been this week!!! LOL guess I'll have to wait till Monday! That's OK. I still have Boxes 2-3 that I am still playing with! Such a grown up toy for us women! Korean makeup to play with!!! : )


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow. 6-2 is sold out already!!!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 2, 2014)

decisions decsions...5.2 or 7


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered #7, however I noticed it didn't say free upgrade to express shipping like the previous 3 boxes did.  I wonder if they're going back to the slower mail as the default?

Maybe they changed the website since you looked at it, but it says on Box #7s page "Free Upgrade to Express Shipping" just like the others do.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just left a message on Facebook i have brought box 7 but please slow down could any of you add to my comment and say slow down too.

Yes, this. I am planning on sending them a message with that same idea. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question, I was just about to buy 3 boxes...5.2,6.2 and 7.

and if I added a small product (was looking at the silk cleansing balls),

I get free shipping. (the free shipping minimum is $70)

Does anyone know if all my boxes will ship together?

Or will the ship then when they become available?

I would hate to wait an extra 6 weeks for them all to ship!

Thanks in advance.
I had ordered 3 and 4 as part of the same order as well. 3 was shipped immediately since it was already in stock, and 4 was sent at the designated date. I was only charged for shipping once (although that was also when they were still giving the credits for shipping). So no, the boxes will ship at different times, and I am pretty sure they will only charge you the one time, but you probably need to just ask their CS to confirm. They tend to be pretty quick in responding as long as you take into account time-zone differences.


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my box 4 yesterday, so awesome I cancelled GB and SS and promptly ordered 5.2 and 7. 6 is gone so unless they restock I will just have to live through you ladies.I love skin care, and am thinking these will make great gifts for the gift exchanges I do on fb Miss Jesse thanks so much for putting this out there for us


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 2, 2014)

Well 6 and 6.2 were sold out before I could get them, but I have 5.2 coming to me and pre ordered 7. I love memebox, but I  wish I got emails when these things released, :/ I want them all :'(


----------



## jocedun (Feb 2, 2014)

My tax refund will finally enable me to buy a memebox (or two?!) within the next week! I CANNOT WAIT. By that time, it seems like we'll be on the 20th edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 2, 2014)

The longer 7 stays available, the more tempted I am to buy it! 

I just have such a hard time paying for things so far in advance... This would be a whole other story if they were charging me when it ships in March and not right now.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine should have been delivered today and I would have hugged the mailman had he not been to lazy to bring it to my door! And it's the warmest day it's been this week!!! LOL guess I'll have to wait till Monday! That's OK. I still have Boxes 2-3 that I am still playing with! Such a grown up toy for us women! Korean makeup to play with!!! : )
 Best toys EVER!! If there is anything that I "react" to I will have no idea what it is because I am all over the place with experimenting. I will say that the shampoo &amp; conditioner from the 2nd edition is lovely-my hair is noticeably silkier and that is no easy feat!lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 2, 2014)

6-2 is sold out now also.

Only #7 is available!


----------



## ohdahlia (Feb 2, 2014)

The speed of releases is blowing my mind. I ordered 5.2 and I guess I'll wait for that to arrive before getting another one. I have the feeling they'll be on 25 by then.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

Waiting on a pic of box 5 contents !


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 2, 2014)

sooo I was browsing for other boxes and found this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, btw i was lurking before but couldn't help myself and had to share this. It's French and probably they won't ship outside France but sooo cute!!! http://www.mylittlebox.fr/box.html


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 2, 2014)

oh and I can't afford yet another memebox !! the 7th just sits there and I can't... aaaa but when it solds out I will be in pain and probbly buy the 7.2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I am sooo weak.. I think I will cancel my glossybox and the other Polish box(Shinybox) just to save for these Korean magic wonders!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 2, 2014)

Annnnd I just got a msg from memebox (I asked about the 4th box restocking) and it looks like there will be yet another box!! 

"We don't have plan to restock for #4 box and the other pas boxes at this moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />However, we are planning to release Lucky box that contains the best items from Memebox #1 to #5.We are not certain how many quantity we will carry and when we will release the box yet "

I mean they work even on Sundays!?!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 2, 2014)

> Annnnd I just got a msg from memebox (I asked about the 4th box restocking) and it looks like there will be yet another box!!Â  "We don't have plan to restock for #4 box and the other pas boxes at this moment   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, we are planning to release Lucky box that contains the best items from Memebox #1 to #5. We are not certain how many quantity we will carry and when we will release the box yet " I mean they work even on Sundays!?!


 I hope they don't release it too soon. If it had another bounce cheese cream I would be soooo tempted to buy it!!! Argh...at this rate maybe I should just have a portion of my paychecks sent directly to memebox!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annnnd I just got a msg from memebox (I asked about the 4th box restocking) and it looks like there will be yet another box!! 

"We don't have plan to restock for #4 box and the other pas boxes at this moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />However, we are planning to release Lucky box that contains the best items from Memebox #1 to #5.We are not certain how many quantity we will carry and when we will release the box yet "

I mean they work even on Sundays!?!

Oh noes, that sounds PERFECT for me !!! Ill take it ! I thought I could take a breather. but now have to stalk their site some more...

And yup, the Korean work ethic, lol. probaly working on Sunday, round the clock. You can be sure though, they pace themselves and having a great environment to work in, bet their offices are really nice. South Korea is impeccable, so modern and beautiful.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annnnd I just got a msg from memebox (I asked about the 4th box restocking) and it looks like there will be yet another box!! 

"We don't have plan to restock for #4 box and the other pas boxes at this moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />However, we are planning to release Lucky box that contains the best items from Memebox #1 to #5.We are not certain how many quantity we will carry and when we will release the box yet "

I mean they work even on Sundays!?!
Well since I've received every box from #1-#5 I probably won't need the "Lucky Box" but I need to beg them to start carrying the Bounce Cheese Cream. I checked ebay, amazon and the brand's website (which is in Korean and my Korean friend says they don't ship to the US) and I haven't had any luck finding it. I'm obsessed and I know the brand also has a "cream cheese" type of cream that I want which has the texture of a whipped cream cheese and is super moisturizing which would be great for winter!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 2, 2014)

I Have the 3rd, 5.2 and 6.2..depens what is in the box I might have to think about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love some stuff frome the 1 and 2 and I missed the 4th we'll see. Hopefully I will have enough cash tomorrow for the 7th coz I have a nasty feeling it will sell out soonish...


----------



## lemonsquares (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well since I've received every box from #1-#5 I probably won't need the "Lucky Box" but I need to beg them to start carrying the Bounce Cheese Cream. I checked ebay, amazon and the brand's website (which is in Korean and my Korean friend says they don't ship to the US) and I haven't had any luck finding it. I'm obsessed and I know the brand also has a "cream cheese" type of cream that I want which has the texture of a whipped cream cheese and is super moisturizing which would be great for winter!

Count me in for the Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream-- I've been using it everyday and eventually I'll run out. I've been checking other sites to see if they carry the brand but so far, no dice. Well, there was this one online Korean shop but I'm wary of it. And Yesstyle carries the Enprani brand but no cheese cream






I really want a back up of it!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lemonsquares* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Count me in for the Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream-- I've been using it everyday and eventually I'll run out. I've been checking other sites to see if they carry the brand but so far, no dice. Well, there was this one online Korean shop but I'm wary of it. And Yesstyle carries the Enprani brand but no cheese cream





I really want a back up of it!
Korean Depart carries it here: http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1386137239/enprani-dear-by-enprani-bounce-cheese-cream . They are always having amazing sales too. Mizon is up right now, but they were having a big Etude sale a few weeks ago. Sigh, I wanted all the things...


----------



## lemonsquares (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Korean Depart carries it here: http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1386137239/enprani-dear-by-enprani-bounce-cheese-cream . They are always having amazing sales too. Mizon is up right now, but they were having a big Etude sale a few weeks ago. Sigh, I wanted all the things...
Ah! Thanks, that's it! That's the site I saw it available at. I haven't ordered from that site before, but if memebox doesn't carry the cream in their site by the time I run out I'll probably try and get it from there. Sorry if this is off-topic but, have you ordered from that site before? How was it?


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 2, 2014)

For some reason it says my box was undeliverable because I have a PO Box...but I don't have a PO Box that's so weird. I guess I'll have to contact my post office in the morning.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 2, 2014)

just ordered box #7. Bummed that I have to wait so long for it but I figure I better order this one now instead of waiting even longer


----------



## lacylei (Feb 2, 2014)

After reading this I just had to give it a try. I ordered box 7 I cant wait to see what I get. He he these subscription boxes kind of make me think of gambling you just never know what your going to get. Does anyone else feel that way? Its more about the wondering what you will get then actually getting it?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I Have the 3rd, 5.2 and 6.2..depens what is in the box I might have to think about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love some stuff frome the 1 and 2 and I missed the 4th we'll see. Hopefully I will have enough cash tomorrow for the 7th coz I have a nasty feeling it will sell out soonish...
I ordered the 7th today ! agreed it will be sold out any moment now...


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have box 3 and box 4. I ordered box 7 today.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 2, 2014)

> I have box 3 and box 4. I ordered box 7 today.


 Yeah!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just ordered box #7. Bummed that I have to wait so long for it but I figure I better order this one now instead of waiting even longer
YAY YOU CAVED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got an update that I should get my tax refund back on Thursday... I think this is probably a sign I should just buy 7!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 3, 2014)

darn it I am sooo tempted!!! I guess no food this month just Korean cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devadorned (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am too. I bought boxes 2-7 and there is so much product in these boxes it makes you wonder how Memebox can stay in business.
I do not think the monetary value of the boxes is as high as they say it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also like other subs they likely get super cheap/free items!!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2014)

I caved and bought #7. As much as I want to buy every single one, I think it makes sense for me right now to only get 1 memebox a month to prevent product overload, considering I get several other subs. #5-2 ships mid-Feb, and #7 ships on March 11th, so that's a good amount of time to try everything.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 3, 2014)

> I caved and bought #7. As much as I want to buy every single one, I think it makes sense for me right now to only get 1 memebox a month to prevent product overload, considering I get several other subs. #5-2 ships mid-Feb, and #7 ships on March 11th, so that's a good amount of time to try everything.


 I would do it this way too...but they moved the box five delivery date up by a week or two, so I can't trust they'll keep the initial date on any of them now.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do not think the monetary value of the boxes is as high as they say it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also like other subs they likely get super cheap/free items!!
One bottle of skin treatment that a reviewer held up from her Meme box said that it had a retail of forty something dollars !

I'm a member of American subscription box Blush Mystery which is only 25.00 dollars month and they offer ful size product and the retail value has gone well over 100.00 retail. Just one item from Blush exceeds the small price we pay.  They stay in business cause these makeup companies want repeat business, if you really like something and run out, you will buy more, hopefully for life. For companies its worth a gamble, caled Brand Loyalty.

Read a background on the founder of Memebox, He is a multi millionaire  now and the company is growing and doing great, I dont think they are hurting any. They are being called the Birchbox of Korea.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do not think the monetary value of the boxes is as high as they say it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also like other subs they likely get super cheap/free items!!
Please, lets not just guess the value simply cause were not familiar with, Do your research . look up the product on the Korean Market. Korean cosmetics are not cheap and are known for their quality. Korea has upscale department stores. Its not like it comes from a dollar store stall. Gangnam South Korea is a very rich affluent upper class city.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please, lets not just guess the value simply cause were not familiar with, Do your research . look up the product on the Korean Market. Korean cosmetics are not cheap and are known for their quality. Korea has upscale department stores. Its not like it comes from a dollar store stall. Gangnam South Korea is a very rich affluent upper class city.
I think what @devadorned meant to say is that it's sometimes hard to calculate the retail value of samples for products not easily available in the US. I know that Laneige products are expensive, but I personally would have a hard time figuring out RV for lesser known brands, especially if international online retailers don't carry them. It doesn't mean that the products are bad or cheap, we just don't know how much they cost, that't it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Just got an update that I should get my tax refund back on Thursday... I think this is probably a sign I should just buy 7!


 Don't mean to be an enabler. : ) but I agree! LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Don't mean to be an enabler. : ) but I agree! LOL
Haha you don't MEAN to be enabler..but you totally are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just bought 7!

Now NO MORE for a while, ok Memebox?


----------



## devadorned (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think what @devadorned meant to say is that it's sometimes hard to calculate the retail value of samples for products not easily available in the US. I know that Laneige products are expensive, but I personally would have a hard time figuring out RV for lesser known brands, especially if international online retailers don't carry them. It doesn't mean that the products are bad or cheap, we just don't know how much they cost, that't it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep sorry this is exactly what I meant! For example I was trying to find the ingredients for a sunscreen from a box, and was confused by the prices I was seeing. And for many products I couldn't find information about them online at all - doesn't mean they aren't fantastic quality! Just that google is not helping ;p Certainly not implying bargain basement dollar store prices here!! It's just not exactly what was listed every time.

In order to stay in business with a gross profit, a company MUST be spending less than it is selling, this is just fact. As I said, Birchbox (less high-end than Memebox likely) and Sample Society (maybe similar level?) certainly have special deals with the high end brands.

Anyway I have already ordered #5 and #7, as it doesn't really matter the monetary MSRP- ~10 lovely products from full to sample size for the cost of this box is more than enough value for me!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Haha you don't MEAN to be enabler..but you totally are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just bought 7! Now NO MORE for a while, ok Memebox?


P Have fun!!! : )


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 3, 2014)

How long does it usually take a box to sell out?

6-2 sold out in less than 2 days!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long does it usually take a box to sell out?

6-2 sold out in less than 2 days!
i would say the average is 2 days.

in a week we have box 5,5.2,6,6.2, 7 .luckily box 7 has stayed around since sat night which hopefully means everyone has box overload and caught up,i would rather the next box before end of feb release would be a best of box from previous.cause i need a rest before box8 goes up for preorder, just like the rest of you.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 3, 2014)

> How long does it usually take a box to sell out? 6-2 sold out in less than 2 days!


 They sell quickly. Once word got out, they were selling out within one or two days. They usually put up the next box once the supply for the current box is low which is suggesting to me that they either stocked 7 better or people stopped ordering as much. Edit: I was able to pick up my box today! I'm thrilled with it and I loled at vampire face. Makes me regret skipping six but this is going to last me some time.


----------



## samplegal (Feb 3, 2014)

After a few long months of subscription burnout, this box has rejuvenated my excitement for new products again. So many interesting things to try! After reading over this thread, I was able to get in on box 4, and then purchased 5 when it became available. I cant believe how fast the new boxes got posted after that, but as you've all pointed out, it's so hard to keep up with the cost. In my mind, I am going to treat this as a monthly sub, and just buy whatever box is available during each month.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do not think the monetary value of the boxes is as high as they say it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also like other subs they likely get super cheap/free items!!

They absolutely are valued at that price! I buy Korean products regularly and some of the items in the memeboxes I have seen before at the price they have suggested. I'm sure some are "retail price" which is rarely what people pay for items, but they are definitely pricey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure they get items complimentary from companies but it's still a great value for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After a few long months of subscription burnout, this box has rejuvenated my excitement for new products again. So many interesting things to try! After reading over this thread, I was able to get in on box 4, and then purchased 5 when it became available. I cant believe how fast the new boxes got posted after that, but as you've all pointed out, it's so hard to keep up with the cost. In my mind, I am going to treat this as a monthly sub, and just buy whatever box is available during each month.

It's absolutely awesome and you're going to love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 3, 2014)

My husband said he found a note on the door from the post office trying to deliver box 4. I changed my address on the site to my office, so this should be the last time I have to deal with this whole signature required thing.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband said he found a note on the door from the post office trying to deliver box 4. I changed my address on the site to my office, so this should be the last time I have to deal with this whole signature required thing.
Yea that's the one thing that sucks about international packages. I had to hike to the Post Office in the snow today just to get #4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> Yea that's the one thing that sucks about international packages. I had to hike to the Post Office in the snow today just to get #4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm so sorry MissJexie. Did you get some exercise in today??? : ) I got my #4 today too! How do you like it?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so sorry MissJexie. Did you get some exercise in today??? : ) I got my #4 today too! How do you like it?
I am REALLY excited about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to play with everything for a bit and then spend the rest of the night getting a review done!


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't seem to find the swap thread. Can someone link it?


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 3, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140576/memebox-swap-thread-2014#post_2271501


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 3, 2014)

I received box 4 Saturday. I am loving it!!!! There were so many items! I could not believe it really. The craziest thing is how fast it got to my house! Tracking said it was shipped from Korea on Jan 29th and I had it in hand Feb 1st. Thats impressive!


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140576/memebox-swap-thread-2014#post_2271501
Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Feb 3, 2014)

SHEESH. I'm gone for a few days to take care of moving into a new apartment and starting a new job and I miss TWO Box 6's?! WTF MEMEBOX.

And I just ordered 7. After today's terrifying experience of driving in the snow, I do not even have the self control to care. If Korean beauty products will make me feel better, then goshdarnit I will get them!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

I finally got #4 today (It was here on Friday but I missed the mailman and was too lazy to get it on Saturday) and also finally got  review up. Took FOREVER seeing as how they loaded this one up with products! I noticed this time there were only 2 full sized products, but sometimes I don't even realize it considering how generous the "deluxe samples" are.

I think the only thing I'm not a fan of is the peripera lip tint. It looks super orangey on me and is a bit difficult to apply. I think it would look great on someone who has a bit more natural pigment to their lips as mine are completely pigment-less!

I can't decide on my favorite item in the box is yet because I'm still playing with everything, but I'm super excited to try the IOPE Bio Essence as it makes some serious claims, and I think some of the facial oils felt so amazing on my skin and absorbed so well, so I'm excited to try those out more too.

Nothing has beat my beloved "cheese cream" from box #3, but I'll know for sure once I get a bit more time with everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I finally got #4 today (It was here on Friday but I missed the mailman and was too lazy to get it on Saturday) and also finally gotÂ  review up. Took FOREVER seeing as how they loaded this one up with products! I noticed this time there were only 2 full sized products, but sometimes I don't even realize it considering how generous the "deluxe samples" are. I think the only thing I'm not a fan of is the peripera lip tint. It looks super orangey on me and is a bit difficult to apply. I think it would look great on someone who has a bit more natural pigment to their lips as mine are completely pigment-less! I can't decide on my favorite item in the box is yet because I'm still playing with everything, but I'm super excited to try the IOPE Bio Essence as it makes some serious claims, and I think some of the facial oils felt so amazing on my skin and absorbed so well, so I'm excited to try those out more too. Nothing has beat my beloved "cheese cream" from box #3, but I'll know for sure once I get a bit more time with everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You and your beloved cream Cheese!!! LOL you are so funny! But so right!!! It is out of this world and feels so good once on!! Otherwise I feel like I'm playing with hits glue like in grade school and we use to cover everything with the stuff and peel it off and stick it on stuff and and rub it to get the print up and stick it again somewhere! Yes' it was 45+ years ago but I remember it!!! I know you think I'm picking on you MissJexie, but that's because you make me laugh and think positively about things! Thank you so much. You are a God send! I love playing with the stuff in the boxes and if I play too much I might not have any left to do what I suppose to do with it!!! As I said in an earlier post these are grown women toys! Expensive but toys none the less!!! Well have a great night!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You and your beloved cream Cheese!!! LOL you are so funny! But so right!!! It is out of this world and feels so good once on!! Otherwise I feel like I'm playing with hits glue like in grade school and we use to cover everything with the stuff and peel it off and stick it on stuff and and rub it to get the print up and stick it again somewhere! Yes' it was 45+ years ago but I remember it!!!
I know you think I'm picking on you MissJexie, but that's because you make me laugh and think positively about things! Thank you so much. You are a God send! I love playing with the stuff in the boxes and if I play too much I might not have any left to do what I suppose to do with it!!! As I said in an earlier post these are grown women toys! Expensive but toys none the less!!! Well have a great night!

ahaha oh I don't think you're picking on me at all!




I'm so glad I can make you laugh with my cheese cream obsession! LOL  (also PS: just sent you a little thank you in the mail for the package you sent me!)


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 3, 2014)

> ahaha oh I don't think you're picking on me at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad I can make you laugh with my cheese cream obsession! LOLÂ  (also PS: just sent you a little thank you in the mail for the package you sent me!)


 You do make laugh, but I love it and I enjoy talking, writing to you! You don't have to send anything, I wanted to do what I did and would do it again in a heart beat!!! And if you need or want anything else you ar welcome to ask! But again, you don't have to send me anything sweet lady!!!! It is getting cold here in central hail and we are suppose to get a huge snow storm tomorrow afternoon and evening! Burr. . Well have a great week! Nancy


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 3, 2014)

You people tempt me with this cream!! but I just started a new jar of cream and don't want to open it aaarrggghhh(


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 4, 2014)

ok I just used the gel eyeliner from the 3rd box ...LOVE it !! black, sparkles and it's soft !


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 4, 2014)

> ok I just used the gel eyeliner from the 3rd box ...LOVE it !! black, sparkles and it's soft !


 I really like it also. I've been using it everyday for a few days now. I use it on my upper waterline. I like that it isn't too sparkly. It stays well. It dies transfer to my lower waterline, But I have yet to find a liner that doesn't.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like it also. I've been using it everyday for a few days now. I use it on my upper waterline. I like that it isn't too sparkly. It stays well. It dies transfer to my lower waterline, But I have yet to find a liner that doesn't.
Oh yes the Panda effect, I have it with every single eyeliner that I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I wonder if I should invest in these http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/555/cid/33


----------



## Patantao (Feb 4, 2014)

And again, I gave in.

On the bright side, this will be the only "subscription" box I will be getting. And since they always stop by customs here (so glad to live in Portugal...) I will not be getting them anytime soon and they will be arriving with long time gaps in between...

I am still waiting for customs to set free my box #3...


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yes the Panda effect, I have it with every single eyeliner that I use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I wonder if I should invest in these http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/555/cid/33


Those are so cute ! Ive been eyeing those too. Love the tin ! Whats cool about Korea is that they are so professional and have great tastes and aesthetics. But they know when to add that cute factor in without overdoing it like Japanese products (IMO) lol  ..


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 4, 2014)

> And again, I gave in. On the bright side, this will be the only "subscription" box I will be getting. And since they always stop by customs here (so glad to live in Portugal...) I will not be getting them anytime soon and they will be arriving with long time gaps in between... I am still waiting for customs to set free my box #3...


 That's crazy! I hope it surprises you with a quick arrival!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm leaving my signed USPS slip on my door today, so hopefully Memebox 4 will be here when I get home!


----------



## princess2010 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got #4 today (It was here on Friday but I missed the mailman and was too lazy to get it on Saturday) and also finally got  review up. Took FOREVER seeing as how they loaded this one up with products! I noticed this time there were only 2 full sized products, but sometimes I don't even realize it considering how generous the "deluxe samples" are.

I think the only thing I'm not a fan of is the peripera lip tint. It looks super orangey on me and is a bit difficult to apply. I think it would look great on someone who has a bit more natural pigment to their lips as mine are completely pigment-less!

I can't decide on my favorite item in the box is yet because I'm still playing with everything, but I'm super excited to try the IOPE Bio Essence as it makes some serious claims, and I think some of the facial oils felt so amazing on my skin and absorbed so well, so I'm excited to try those out more too.

Nothing has beat my beloved "cheese cream" from box #3, but I'll know for sure once I get a bit more time with everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didnt love the tint either because it is ORANGE. Either way mine had leaked inside its little box so I wouldnt have used it anyway. The sizes are so impressive!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2014)

i can't wait for my first box to get here box 5.

what i will say is for all the korean boxes i have received from other companies they win hands down ,the qaulity is way up high, you get the odd full-size in a box ,the rest are highly over generous travel size samples which can sometimes last a good 3-4 mths so plenty of time for your skin to say love or hate.

and id rather have 10 products to fall in love with and use and try different companies than 4-- 2oz   sachets in a glossy or birch box for the same money.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i can't wait for my first box to get here box 5.

what i will say is for all the korean boxes i have received from other companies they win hands down ,the qaulity is way up high, you get the odd full-size in a box ,the rest are highly over generous travel size samples which can sometimes last a good 3-4 mths so plenty of time for your skin to say love or hate.

and id rather have 10 products to fall in love with and use and try different companies than 4-- 2oz   sachets in a glossy or birch box for the same money.
I agree 100%!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And again, I gave in.

On the bright side, this will be the only "subscription" box I will be getting. And since they always stop by customs here (so glad to live in Portugal...) I will not be getting them anytime soon and they will be arriving with long time gaps in between...

I am still waiting for customs to set free my box #3...
Wow! I guess it depends on their mood! I heard stories that packages here are stopped too but my 3rd box was in my hands 4 days after I have ordered it!! and I was really surprised! Oh i live in Poland btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean I have to wait longer for domestic packages!!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i can't wait for my first box to get here box 5.

what i will say is for all the korean boxes i have received from other companies they win hands down ,the qaulity is way up high, you get the odd full-size in a box ,the rest are highly over generous travel size samples which can sometimes last a good 3-4 mths so plenty of time for your skin to say love or hate.

and id rather have 10 products to fall in love with and use and try different companies than 4-- 2oz   sachets in a glossy or birch box for the same money.

Couldn't agree more...although I am still getting 2 domestic (iI live in Poland)boxes this month I will reconsider subscriptions as they arrive. Glossybox in Poland has it's ups and downs but there is a second box called Shinybox (sic!) that has great stuff and amazing gifts for subscribers so I am still hesitating to drop them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BUt I will not subscribe to glossy in UK, when I get back to London, I heard terrible stories about it ;D


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh god glossyuk is the pits gone so downhill. Oct/nov boxes were a big low for glossy but January box hit new time low and over half of subbers have now unsubbed. And more daily just read Facebook. The themed and limited ed boxes we have got the crap while other countries continue to get the decent products and fullsize products. When you hit the uk go for you beauty discovery box Â£6.95 omg all good 2 products from shisheido to nails inc choice of 12 you pick 2 . And love me beauty Â£12 you choose 1 out of the 3 boxes for the month. 5 fullsize products. None of my sub boxes get caught in customs as they are exempt. I think they take a week to arrive from Korea or States. I think it may be different for memebox I will see.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm missing 3 items from my box. Is anyone else missing items?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 4, 2014)

I am SO excited! My boyfriend just picked up the 4th box from the post office so it is at home, waiting for me to get off work!! He also ordered the 5th box for me as a Valentine's Day gift! And I ordered myself the 7th box...I sense a new addiction coming on...I am a little sad I missed both editions of Box 6!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I am SO excited! My boyfriend just picked up the 4th box from the post office so it is at home, waiting for me to get off work!! He also ordered the 5th box for me as a Valentine's Day gift! And I ordered myself the 7th box...I sense a new addiction coming on...I am a little sad I missed both editions of Box 6!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sad I missed 5 &amp; 6, but I have enough new goodies to see me through.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't believe 7 isn't sold out yet!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I can't believe 7 isn't sold out yet!


 I Know!!! I thought they would have. Wonder why? I wonder if they made more boxes or if people stopped buying? Though people keep saying they are buying them. If they aren't buying #7 I wonder why? Too much too soon and burnt out already?? I hope not, cause I think Memebox has a lot to offer us in the future. Or maybe Memebox decided to put more boxes in inventory, which can be good to slow down having to put more boxes out there for us to buy. What does everyone think??? I have to say Memebox is living up to their end of the contract. They gave points when points were due, they sent out boxes in a timely manner,they filled the boxes up with awesome products. I don't know about you all but the products in he boxes are awesome to try and use and I know there are several I would love to get full size of. Well let us know about what you think is going on. . . . . Hmmmmm.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I can't believe 7 isn't sold out yet!


 I Know!!! I thought they would have. Wonder why? I wonder if they made more boxes or if people stopped buying? Though people keep saying they are buying them. If they aren't buying #7 I wonder why? Too much too soon and burnt out already?? I hope not, cause I think Memebox has a lot to offer us in the future. Or maybe Memebox decided to put more boxes in inventory, which can be good to slow down having to put more boxes out there for us to buy. What does everyone think??? I have to say Memebox is living up to their end of the contract. They gave points when points were due, they sent out boxes in a timely manner,they filled the boxes up with awesome products. I don't know about you all but the products in he boxes are awesome to try and use and I know there are several I would love to get full size of. Well let us know about what you think is going on. . . . . Hmmmmm.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

> I can't believe 7 isn't sold out yet!


 I Know!!! I thought they would have. Wonder why? I wonder if they made more boxes or if people stopped buying? Though people keep saying they are buying them. If they aren't buying #7 I wonder why? Too much too soon and burnt out already?? I hope not, cause I think Memebox has a lot to offer us in the future. Or maybe Memebox decided to put more boxes in inventory, which can be good to slow down having to put more boxes out there for us to buy. What does everyone think??? I have to say Memebox is living up to their end of the contract. They gave points when points were due, they sent out boxes in a timely manner,they filled the boxes up with awesome products. I don't know about you all but the products in he boxes are awesome to try and use and I know there are several I would love to get full size of. Well let us know about what you think is going on. . . . . Hmmmmm.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

How in the world did I get this posted three times??? I replayed like I usually do. . Hmmm who knows?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

How in the world did I get this posted three times??? I replayed like I usually do. . Hmmm who knows?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm missing 3 items from my box. Is anyone else missing items? 
I would definitely contact them and let them know. They don't always have a back-stock of items, but I think they will most likely replace the items that you're missing with other products of equal value if necessary.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't believe 7 isn't sold out yet!
I think it's probably because A) They most likely prepared and made a larger inventory of #7 since before they had to regroup quickly and make second versions of #5 and #6. and B) I think a lot of their customers are a bit overwhelmed with the amount of boxes that have been released lately and may have decided to take a pass on #7 for now and C) They have been reading our pleas to slow down on the box releases a bit and made sure that there was enough inventory for #7 to be available to purchase for awhile.

Or some combination of the 3, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would definitely contact them and let them know. They don't always have a back-stock of items, but I think they will most likely replace the items that you're missing with other products of equal value if necessary.
That's what I'm hoping for


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

I too think it is some combination of the three! Most of us have written and said slow down and now when they have slowed down, we wonder what's wrong!!! Sounds like a woman doesn't it!!! LOL. They are probably only doing as we asked!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 4, 2014)

> That's what I'm hoping forÂ


 They have amazing customer service. They really want us to be happy with our boxes so I'm sure they'll make it right.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 4, 2014)

Drooling over the Box 4's you guys have received. Kicking my sorry self for not getting it. Looks like from the boxes people have received so far, the cheese cream is the ultimate winner, but what are your other faves? I might have splurge on some full sizes to try for myself on this cheese cream...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh god glossyuk is the pits gone so downhill. Oct/nov boxes were a big low for glossy but January box hit new time low and over half of subbers have now unsubbed. And more daily just read Facebook.
The themed and limited ed boxes we have got the crap while other countries continue to get the decent products and fullsize products.
When you hit the uk go for you beauty discovery box Â£6.95 omg all good 2 products from shisheido to nails inc choice of 12 you pick 2 .
And love me beauty Â£12 you choose 1 out of the 3 boxes for the month. 5 fullsize products.


None of my sub boxes get caught in customs as they are exempt. I think they take a week to arrive from Korea or States.
I think it may be different for memebox I will see.
Yeah I have seen the January one rather disastrous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But from what I have read the guy who founded Glossy closed or wants to close a few branches the Canadian one was closed I think.. Glossy was great here but from some time they were putting full size product with expiry dates almost done. So you had a month for example to test a face cream. and to be honest I ordered this months one just for the cute box ... http://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/s720x720/1009882_700987429945307_161968781_n.png

Oh and thank you I will def check the boxes you suggested !!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Drooling over the Box 4's you guys have received. Kicking my sorry self for not getting it. Looks like from the boxes people have received so far, the cheese cream is the ultimate winner, but what are your other faves? I might have splurge on some full sizes to try for myself on this cheese cream...
Box #1 had some real winners for me.

I LOVED the SN's SN-T Plant Stem Cell line. They gave us like 5 foil packets for each product so I was able to try it for 5 days and I couldn't believe how amazing my skin looked and felt. The cleanser, toner and cream is something I plan to repurchase soon.

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/906/cid/32

Also from the first box, I loved This Spray water Essence:

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/294/cid/32

It has a very light fruity scent and it really does moisturize and refresh my skin. I use it a lot and I'm only about halfway through it since getting it in November.

The other boxes I haven't had a whole lot of time with to really know my favorites yet (other than the cheese cream! hehe)


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box #1 had some real winners for me.

I LOVED the SN's SN-T Plant Stem Cell line. They gave us like 5 foil packets for each product so I was able to try it for 5 days and I couldn't believe how amazing my skin looked and felt. The cleanser, toner and cream is something I plan to repurchase soon.

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/906/cid/32

Also from the first box, I loved This Spray water Essence:

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/294/cid/32

It has a very light fruity scent and it really does moisturize and refresh my skin. I use it a lot and I'm only about halfway through it since getting it in November.

The other boxes I haven't had a whole lot of time with to really know my favorites yet (other than the cheese cream! hehe)

I'm totally enabling, but the SN-T Plant Stem Cell cream is on sale today.  I really liked their description of it and wondered what others thought.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm totally enabling, but the SN-T Plant Stem Cell cream is on sale today.  I really liked their description of it and wondered what others thought.  
I really, really loved the line. Not to mention, a little goes a VERY long way. I only needed about a dime-size of each thing to really cover my face well. It's very gentle but effective. I have combo skin and it didn't make me too oily or too dry, which is nearly impossible haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Box #7 is SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #7 is SOLD OUT!!!
Now the countdown begins...how long are they going to wait before they put out #8? LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Your guess is as good as mine????? Who knows ! But who ever finds out first let the rest of us know!!! : )


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 4, 2014)

My gosh, I thought I would be proud of myself for practicing some self restraint and not ordering #7..Truth is, I am kind of kicking myself for not ordering it now! Oh well, bring on a "Best Of" box and I will be all over that!!lol Love me some Meme


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

I started using the IOPE Bio Essence product that came in box #4. I really love how everything came included in the sample.

It claims on the package that you will notice a difference in your skin within 3 days, and the sample is 3 days worth.

You're supposed to use it morning and evening, and they give you 6 cotton pads and the small bottle of essence (which is their word for toner, in case anyone was wondering!) The great thing I noticed, is that the bottle has markings on the side to measure out 6 even uses so you know how much you should pour out onto the cotton pad for each use.

I've used it twice so far, so I'll let you know if I notice a difference in a couple days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #7 is SOLD OUT!!!
Whew, glad I jumped on that a few days ago. Kinda shocked when I looked at account this morning though and had to think of  the best way to tell hubby.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lucky Box is on sale as of now!!!!


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bought the Lucky box! I was about to purchase #7 and it sold out, so the Lucky Box it is! Standard shipping for this one though, but the website says we will get $5 in points back. If it arrives around mid-March like it says it should, it will be a wonderful birthday present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Bought the Lucky box! I was about to purchase #7 and it sold out, so the Lucky Box it is!


 Bought it too! Told you guys and then off to Memebox! They say all boxes will be different! They will have same number of items just different products! They products are from former boxes.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bought the Lucky box! I was about to purchase #7 and it sold out, so the Lucky Box it is! Standard shipping for this one though, but the website says we will get $5 in points back.


I prefer standard shipping and a credit back personally! I was hoping they'd make an option where you could chose standard or express. It's not like I use my items up fast enough to be ready for the next box anyway so I can wait it out. For some reason its so hard for me to pay for shipping. I just hate the thought of it lol. Anyway I'm sitting the lucky box out. It's cool they're offering it for people who missed out though! I just don't want any overlapping products. I hope they don't continue the mystery box aspect of the lucky box on future boxes. I kinda like that we all get the same things. The two version thing they're doing now even urks me a bit but I guess most subscription boxes have a few variations soooo eh. I'm still expecting some box envy lol


----------



## jocedun (Feb 4, 2014)

I want the lucky box sooooo much! I hope it's still in stock on Thursday when I get paid. They haven't been selling out in less than 2 days, have they?! Honestly, no matter what box they are selling on Thursday, I will buy it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 4, 2014)

My wallet can't handle this! I was hoping 7 would stick around for a while, since I really can't afford it right now. But I cancelled Glossybox, so I'm using that as justification for buying the Lucky Box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping I'll get some of the products from the boxes I missed, but I'd really love some of the Holika Holika cream from Box 2. It's my favorite thing I've tried so far.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't think I will need a lucky box since I have received all the previous ones. I would like to possibly get one just to see what some of the "new" products mixed in there would be, but I think it's a great box for anyone who missed out on the majority of the past boxes. Can't wait to see what everyone gets!


----------



## kotoko (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm torn on the lucky box. So far, I got Box 2, 5-2, ad 7. So there's a little bit of chance for overlap for not too terrible...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm torn on the lucky box. So far, I got Box 2, 5-2, ad 7. So there's a little bit of chance for overlap for not too terrible...
I did say that #7 was not included in the lucky box, so at least there's that!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

ALSO for anyone that is getting the Lucky box, Standard shipping is a LOT slower than Express, so just keep that in mind when purchasing!

Standard shipping normally takes 15~22 days from the day we ship out the box. 
Express shipping normally takes about 5~7 days.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did say that #7 was not included in the lucky box, so at least there's that!
It's a little hard to justify paying upfront for SO many boxes though! I know this is where most of us have this HUGE love-hate relationship with Memebox.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Feb 4, 2014)

I ordered #7 a few days ago after restraining myself for a while, so as soon as I got the lucky box email I grabbed it too! I hope mine has the cheese cream so I can see what all the love is about!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 4, 2014)

I have never actually received a Memebox, already pre-ordered 3 boxes, and I have sooo many makeup/skincare items already to use. Even though I am tempted by the Luckybox, I should probably sit this one out and just wait on the boxes I already ordered.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a little hard to justify paying upfront for SO many boxes though! I know this is where most of us have this HUGE love-hate relationship with Memebox.

haha I knowww! I am very lucky and grateful that memebox send me complimentary boxes to review, however the downside to that is I never know if/when they plan to stop sending them to their blogging partners. I also don't know if I'm getting the 5.2 or 6.2 or lucky box! I kind of want to buy a lucky box but money is tight and I'm worried I'll be bummed if they ship me one anyway. I would e-mail them but I always feel bad as a blogger being like "so are you sending me more stuff or what?" LOL


----------



## kotoko (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
haha I knowww! I am very lucky and grateful that memebox send me complimentary boxes to review, however the downside to that is I never know if/when they plan to stop sending them to their blogging partners. I also don't know if I'm getting the 5.2 or 6.2 or lucky box! I kind of want to buy a lucky box but money is tight and I'm worried I'll be bummed if they ship me one anyway. I would e-mail them but I always feel bad as a blogger being like "so are you sending me more stuff or what?" LOL
LOLOL I can see how that would be awkward, but maybe if you phrased it like "hey I just wanted to know about the status of blogger boxes and if I should plan on ordering Memeboxes in the future because they're so awesome and I'd hate to miss out!"


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never actually received a Memebox, already pre-ordered 3 boxes, and I have sooo many makeup/skincare items already to use. Even though I am tempted by the Luckybox, I should probably sit this one out and just wait on the boxes I already ordered. 
See that's the downfall of this box. You've preordered THREE boxes and still haven't even received one. I really, really love this box and think it's one of the best out there, but the way they release boxes and continuously change the price/shipping methods/etc make it hard for me to review. As soon as I say that a certain box is available it sells out, as soon as I lay out the shipping costs/methods they change it...

I know they are new to the US and they are kind of in a "beta" stage, if you will, so I just kind of go with the flow. But I'm hoping that things start to smooth out a bit once they've done some trial and error and see what works best for them.


----------



## kotoko (Feb 4, 2014)

Welp, just realized that I was seriously considering buying a cheese cream at ~$30 to try out anyways, so why the heck not buy a lucky box? XD


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 4, 2014)

> I prefer standard shipping and a credit back personally! I was hoping they'd make an option where you could chose standard or express. It's not like I use my items up fast enough to be ready for the next box anyway so I can wait it out. For some reason its so hard for me to pay for shipping. I just hate the thought of it lol. Anyway I'm sitting the lucky box out. It's cool they're offering it for people who missed out though! I just don't want any overlapping products. I hope they don't continue the mystery box aspect of the lucky box on future boxes. I kinda like that we all get the same things. The two version thing they're doing now even urks me a bit but I guess most subscription boxes have a few variations soooo eh. I'm still expecting some box envy lol


 I agree with everything you said. With ipsy, the variations tend to make people upset. I like the totally equal boxes because we didn't miss on something we could have really enjoyed. As for the lucky box, I'm skipping it too. Don't need duplicates even though I've missed some boxes and would love whatever they threw in. I just can't chance it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welp, just realized that I was seriously considering buying a cheese cream at ~$30 to try out anyways, so why the heck not buy a lucky box? XD
ugh story of my life!! I think I make a bigger deal out of the cheese cream than I should but I always find it sooo hard to find a cream that feels really rich and moisturizing for the winter that doesn't also make my skin super oily/break-out crazy. Plus the formula is just weird and awesome! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And you're right about the way I word the e-mail..I do try to do that, but I feel like I'm asking them all the time lol. I'm like "hey just wanted to know if you're sending #4 to bloggers or if I should order it myself?" I guess I should just wait and see and hope for the best haha. I loooove reviewing these boxes. They're so much fun to test and experiment with!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I prefer standard shipping and a credit back personally! I was hoping they'd make an option where you could chose standard or express. It's not like I use my items up fast enough to be ready for the next box anyway so I can wait it out. For some reason its so hard for me to pay for shipping. I just hate the thought of it lol. Anyway I'm sitting the lucky box out. It's cool they're offering it for people who missed out though! I just don't want any overlapping products. I hope they don't continue the mystery box aspect of the lucky box on future boxes. I kinda like that we all get the same things. The two version thing they're doing now even urks me a bit but I guess most subscription boxes have a few variations soooo eh. I'm still expecting some box envy lol
I think they're doing the Lucky Boxes more so that they can get rid of extra inventory that they've had from previous boxes, I don't think it'll become a normal formula for them though. They will probably do it every now and then to clean house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably get box envy even though I've received all the boxes so far LOL. I'm going to be like, "OH MANNN I wanted a backup of that product sooo jealouss" lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2014)

I left the signed USPS slip taped to my door, but it was still here when I got home, so no box 4. I'm too busy to take time off work this week, so it might be sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I left the signed USPS slip taped to my door, but it was still here when I got home, so no box 4. I'm too busy to take time off work this week, so it might be sent back





You can try calling the post office and letting them know. I signed the back of mine and then begged them to leave it over the phone and they did. Another time I asked my neighbor to pick it up for me and gave her the slip, which as long as you put a friend/family member's name on the back and sign it, they can pick it up for you. It sucks that USPS almost flat out refused to just leave international boxes...like how many of us are home or at the door exactly when the post man comes?


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can try calling the post office and letting them know. I signed the back of mine and then begged them to leave it over the phone and they did. Another time I asked my neighbor to pick it up for me and gave her the slip, which as long as you put a friend/family member's name on the back and sign it, they can pick it up for you. It sucks that USPS almost flat out refused to just leave international boxes...like how many of us are home or at the door exactly when the post man comes?
Yeah, it really doesn't make sense since I have a large lockable box, so it's safe. My neighbors work too (at least the ones I know), so I can't ask them. I'll try calling.

Mini rant.... I really get upset about this whole signature required thing. In some cases, I can understand it's needed, but not in this situation. I work full time and have an hour drive to and from work. That's pretty much the norm for where I live. Why do they think people are going to be home between 9 and 5?  Okay... rant over.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 4, 2014)

In this case I am very lucky that my mail never gets delivered before 7:00pm.


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 4, 2014)

My post office hours have slightly shorter hours than I have been used to (since I just moved); they open after I have started work and close before I leave work. While it's not too long of a drive, it does take a good chunk of time to actually go out, drive, pick up the package, and go back to work. I did ask if they would leave it if I signed and was told no, I have to physically sign to get it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   UPS is starting to do the same thing, so even if I have numerous packages, and the previous notice is for one package, he will only leave the one package and hold onto all the others. 

Since this Lucky Box is shipping standard, that means we don't have to sign for it, correct? That would be wonderful!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm missing 3 items from my box. Is anyone else missing items? 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Write their CS! They are amazing and I am certain they will handle it for you. What items are you missing?

Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didnt love the tint either because it is ORANGE. Either way mine had leaked inside its little box so I wouldnt have used it anyway. The sizes are so impressive!
Mine spilled too! I used the product that was left and it is soooo orange. My lips looked a but jaundiced. And then I couldn't get it off. Seriously, it was still on when I woke up the next morning. I wrote CS about the spillage and they said they could either send the product or give me a credit, but that they strongly suggested the credit since it might take a while to get the item and even then it might spill again. Great CS!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ugh story of my life!! I think I make a bigger deal out of the cheese cream than I should but I always find it sooo hard to find a cream that feels really rich and moisturizing for the winter that doesn't also make my skin super oily/break-out crazy. Plus the formula is just weird and awesome! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep,all of that! Even my favorite winter moisturizer is really just the least oily of the options I have tried. The Cheese Cream feels a little sticky once it's on, but is so moisturizing without being oily... I just love it! Don't know if I could use it in the summer (crazy high humidity here that makes only light, oil free lotions workable for my skin) so I am glad I am using this in the winter!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Drooling over the Box 4's you guys have received. Kicking my sorry self for not getting it. Looks like from the boxes people have received so far, the cheese cream is the ultimate winner, but what are your other faves? I might have splurge on some full sizes to try for myself on this cheese cream...
Besides the Cheese Cream, I am looooving the Dr Jart eye cream! I have very dark under-eye and this is seriously lightening it up! I was pretty surprised how well it has been working since I have used several similar products in the past that didn't do half as well. I will definitely be buying it when I run out, but since this was a full size in the box it will probably be a while. I also really like the Tea Tree Essence. It's been working quite well at quickly minimizing blemishes, and is light enough to wear on my oily skin under makeup. Which reminds me that I have been wearing the BB cream from the 2nd box, as well as the primer! Both are fantastic. I have never had a foundation make my skin look this good. I am a total BB cream convert now.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, and I forgot about the foam shampoo! Tried it out today, and really liked it! I am not a fan of the aerosol dry shampoos I have used, but I LOVE this foam one! I did have to use a fair amount of product on my insane thick hair to get the results I wanted, but I was overall really happy! My hair ended up feeling like it was freshly washed, instead of how the aerosols can make it feel crunchy and gritty, not to mention the smell. Going to use it a few more times to make sure it wasn't a fluke, but I will almost definitely be pre-purchasing if it continues to make me this happy!


----------



## queeenb (Feb 5, 2014)

Didn't get 7, not getting the lucky box lol can't wait to see what everyone got though. Does anyone have a regimen with the products from box 2-4? I want to try to use as much in one go but like, is essence a toner or moisturizer?! I'm sorry, I'm new to all this. The only thing that works on my face is clean &amp; Clear &amp; the soap my dermatologist auntie makes in the Philippines.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 5, 2014)

Skipping the Lucky Box. I'll have boxes 2-7 once they all ship, so I definitely don't feel like I'm missing out. Plus I'd rather leave them available for people who are just finding out about Memebox &amp; haven't had a chance to order the earlier ones. 

I DO like that they're offering credit again instead of expedited shipping. I hope that sticks for the next few releases! I'd MUCH rather have the boxes cost me a little less. The fast shipping is nice, but I also have SO many products to test out already that it's not really going to bother me if the next ones take longer to get to me.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't get an email notifying me for #6 or #5-2

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am suscribed to their newsletter I missed out on those, but I got # 7 and the lucky box​


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email notifying me for #6 or #5-2



I am suscribed to their newsletter I missed out on those, but I got # 7 and the lucky box​ Yeah, I don't get those emails either! I get emails from them on product deals. And I got one today for the Lucky box, but nothing for any of the other boxes. I just check this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 5, 2014)

Caved on the lucky box since I've managed to follow the thread without buying yet


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2014)

Not buying lucky box . I have 5-7 on order. Can't wait to blog my reviews. And I don't get boxes sent to review so I pay for them . Saving pennies


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gosh, I thought I would be proud of myself for practicing some self restraint and not ordering #7..Truth is, I am kind of kicking myself for not ordering it now! Oh well, bring on a "Best Of" box and I will be all over that!!lol Love me some Meme 



 
same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( I am kicking myself right now!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 5, 2014)

My box #4 came in today - I have ordered #5 but not #6 or #7 because I thought the hype was a bit much and I would wait for #4 to arrive - all gone now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am SUCH a numbskull.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Didn't get 7, not getting the lucky box lol can't wait to see what everyone got though.

Does anyone have a regimen with the products from box 2-4? I want to try to use as much in one go but like, is essence a toner or moisturizer?! I'm sorry, I'm new to all this. The only thing that works on my face is clean &amp;
Clear &amp; the soap my dermatologist auntie makes in the Philippines.





And essence is a toner. However it's not usually an "astringent" so it's not harsh on your skin. Korean "essence/toners" are usually safe on sensitive skin and won't tingle or burn. Many of them have light moisturizing properties as well, however it's still important to use a moisturizer of some kind.

I don't really have a regimen right now as I'm just playing with everything! I have found that everything is gentle enough where nothing has broken me out yet, though. I've been using the cleanser we got in box #1, and lately have been using the IOPE essence, but i'll switch to another soon since it's only 3 days worth. Then I use a VERY small amount of an oil, as a serum (lately it's either the tea tree essence or the oil in the brown box from box #4) and once that absorbs I use a moisturizer and the Dr. Jart eye cream. If I'm having an oily day I skip the serum. I've also been mixing it up as I go so I can try out a little bit of everything.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Write their CS! They are amazing and I am certain they will handle it for you. What items are you missing?

Mine spilled too! I used the product that was left and it is soooo orange. My lips looked a but jaundiced. And then I couldn't get it off. Seriously, it was still on when I woke up the next morning. I wrote CS about the spillage and they said they could either send the product or give me a credit, but that they strongly suggested the credit since it might take a while to get the item and even then it might spill again. Great CS!
I missed the first to items on the sheet and the orange lip stain. I really wanted that orange stain I have a chocolate brown skin tone so orange lip products tend to look really good on me.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
And essence is a toner. However it's not usually an "astringent" so it's not harsh on your skin. Korean "essence/toners" are usually safe on sensitive skin and won't tingle or burn. Many of them have light moisturizing properties as well, however it's still important to use a moisturizer of some kind.

I don't really have a regimen right now as I'm just playing with everything! I have found that everything is gentle enough where nothing has broken me out yet, though. I've been using the cleanser we got in box #1, and lately have been using the IOPE essence, but i'll switch to another soon since it's only 3 days worth. Then I use a VERY small amount of an oil, as a serum (lately it's either the tea tree essence or the oil in the brown box from box #4) and once that absorbs I use a moisturizer and the Dr. Jart eye cream. If I'm having an oily day I skip the serum. I've also been mixing it up as I go so I can try out a little bit of everything.
Those cleansers and mists/toners are so tempting that I think I might buy the lucky box in hope there will be some of 'em in it. If I have doubles there is always the exchange memebox board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those cleansers and mists/toners are so tempting that I think I might buy the lucky box in hope there will be some of 'em in it. If I have doubles there is always the exchange memebox board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They LOVE essence/toners in Korea so there is bound to be at least one in most of the lucky boxes. Box #1 had two essence/moisture mists, and I'm pretty sure each of the boxes have had at least one!


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 5, 2014)

So I woke up this morning and saw the confirmation in my email and that I posted here about buying the lucky box.  I don't remember doing any of that!  I was having a bad night anxiety-wise, but sleep-shopping is a new thing for me.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Hope the Lucky Box is availiable on Friday cause Im hoping to get a or any items from box number 4


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( I am kicking myself right now!!
I couldn't stand it and ended up buying the Lucky Box~ Throwing restraint to the wind


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2014)

As much as I want to get the Luckybox, I think I will pass on this one and stick to my one Memebox a month resolution.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They LOVE essence/toners in Korea so there is bound to be at least one in most of the lucky boxes. Box #1 had two essence/moisture mists, and I'm pretty sure each of the boxes have had at least one!
ohhh so tempting!!! the 3rd box had none I hope the 5.4 and 6.2 will have some


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 5, 2014)

Have they ever advertised a sale of a box as being a preorder before? Just curious.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have they ever advertised a sale of a box as being a preorder before? Just curious.
Aren't most of the boxes a pre-order? They usually say "ships on _____" and the last few boxes they've put up have been advanced ordering.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 5, 2014)

I want this box! Sigh. I already ordered 7 though and feel like I should be good and stick to my low buy. Plus my credit card bill is atrocious. So I really shouldn't. #7 better be good then LOL.


----------



## misroule (Feb 5, 2014)

I've been lurking in this thread but thought I'd pop in to give my thoughts on some products. I got box 4 last weekend and I have to say I _love_ it. As tempting as it is to open everything and pile it on my face, I'm introducing products gradually, that way I can see what truly makes a difference so that I can possibly purchase it. So far I'm a big fan of the Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence, which I use like a toner day and night. I usually skip toners since I have dry skin but this one is refreshing and not drying at all. I also love that Danahan stuff. I've been using it as a day serum underneath my moisturizer and my skin is _so_ soft and plumped up. Most serums make my undereye concealer all screwy, but my makeup goes over this stuff beautifully. The Clio BB is also nice. It has a similar texture to the Dr. Jart Water fuse BB.

I do wish I could find more info on the various products online but I don't have sensitive skin or an aversion to certain ingredients so it's not the biggest deal in the world. I can't wait to get more stuff to try! I ordered box 6 the other day so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been lurking in this thread but thought I'd pop in to give my thoughts on some products. I got box 4 last weekend and I have to say I _love_ it. As tempting as it is to open everything and pile it on my face, I'm introducing products gradually, that way I can see what truly makes a difference so that I can possibly purchase it. So far I'm a big fan of the Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence, which I use like a toner day and night. I usually skip toners since I have dry skin but this one is refreshing and not drying at all. I also love that Danahan stuff. I've been using it as a day serum underneath my moisturizer and my skin is _so_ soft and plumped up. Most serums make my undereye concealer all screwy, but my makeup goes over this stuff beautifully. The Clio BB is also nice. It has a similar texture to the Dr. Jart Water fuse BB.

I do wish I could find more info on the various products online but I don't have sensitive skin or an aversion to certain ingredients so it's not the biggest deal in the world. I can't wait to get more stuff to try! I ordered box 6 the other day so I have that to look forward to.
Please show or tell about the 6th when you get it ! That one went fast like the blink of an eye !


----------



## misroule (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please show or tell about the 6th when you get it ! That one went fast like the blink of an eye !
I definitely will! I just checked and it was actually the 7th one though. I almost ordered the Lucky box but I'm good for awhile.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 5, 2014)

> Aren't most of the boxes a pre-order? They usually say "ships on _____" and the last few boxes they've put up have been advanced ordering.


 Yeah...I guess I'm confused!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I woke up this morning and saw the confirmation in my email and that I posted here about buying the lucky box.  I don't remember doing any of that!  I was having a bad night anxiety-wise, but sleep-shopping is a new thing for me.
Haha.. I sleep-shop too. I've woken up to confirmation emails and then remembered that I bought something from my phone at 2am while laying in bed.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys, I need your help. Please all pray that the PO delivers my box 4 today instead of leaving me another note on my door.

Thank you


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Guys, I need your help. Please all pray that the PO delivers my box 4 today instead of leaving me another note on my door. Thank you


 DONE!!!!!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been lurking in this thread but thought I'd pop in to give my thoughts on some products. I got box 4 last weekend and I have to say I _love_ it. As tempting as it is to open everything and pile it on my face, I'm introducing products gradually, that way I can see what truly makes a difference so that I can possibly purchase it. So far I'm a big fan of the Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence, which I use like a toner day and night. I usually skip toners since I have dry skin but this one is refreshing and not drying at all. I also love that Danahan stuff. I've been using it as a day serum underneath my moisturizer and my skin is _so_ soft and plumped up. Most serums make my undereye concealer all screwy, but my makeup goes over this stuff beautifully. The Clio BB is also nice. It has a similar texture to the Dr. Jart Water fuse BB.

I do wish I could find more info on the various products online but I don't have sensitive skin or an aversion to certain ingredients so it's not the biggest deal in the world. I can't wait to get more stuff to try! I ordered box 6 the other day so I have that to look forward to.
I on the other hand have sensitive skin, redness and T zone, and so far Korean cosmetics are a bliss to me!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 5, 2014)

i purchased the lucky box after sitting on 3 other boxes hemming and hawing - i didn't chose the expedited shipping bc it was like $24 extra - no thanks i'll just take the slow mail!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2014)

OMGWTFBBQ.

they are insane 

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3003/cid/80


----------



## Nora F (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGWTFBBQ.

they are insane 

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3003/cid/80
That's crazy! No thanks! lol


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGWTFBBQ.

they are insane 

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3003/cid/80
Ummm... What? So I wonder if they are going to release those individually? Cause nope... Nope nope nope.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't see the point of pre-ordering all 3 in advance. It's not any cheaper, and it's the same amount of $ bonus that you would get anyway individually. Plus, you can't use the bonus $ you get on one for another box this way.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see the point of pre-ordering all 3 in advance. It's not any cheaper, and it's the same amount of $ bonus that you would get anyway individually. Plus, you can't use the bonus $ you get on one for another box this way. 

They haven't been offering the bonus $ in the last few boxes, just upgrading to free express shipping. Only exception is the luckybox and you only get bonus $ if you ship standard.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2014)

that takes us up to may shipping.and we haven't even received box 5 yet.shakes head.

looking upto box 9 it seems to be 2 boxes a month as there are 2 shipping dates a month. overall it seems a good plan if one lot of subscribers get payed at beginning of month the others at the end of month would be totally left out.but why release the to pre order so early. or are they got such products they are taking on the likes of glossy and birch for high subbers.

i just think they need  to slow down and there is no need to pre order 3 boxes at once unless they go along the lines of rolling monthly contracts,3 monthly,6 monthly and yearly.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They haven't been offering the bonus $ in the last few boxes, just upgrading to free express shipping. Only exception is the luckybox and you only get bonus $ if you ship standard.
I thought this was something they would be doing for now on. Maybe all the express shipping got too expensive for them! I could be mistaken.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 5, 2014)

It is more expensive for the 8,9 and 10 bundle total price $89.97 which makes it 29.99 per box. With the $15 in store points it makes the total  $74.97 and $24.99 per box. But of course you have to wait to use the points for your next order.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 5, 2014)

The sad thing is that I am still tempted to pre-order 8, 9, and 10. This box just seems way better than any of the beauty boxes here, and they sell out so quickly!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

UGH. Seriously 8, 9 AND 10? Can we just get boxes 5, 6 and 7 (AND 5.2 / 6.2?) I mean sheesh. Way too much too soon, although it's kind of our faults for buying all of them as soon as they come out LOL


----------



## dreamka (Feb 5, 2014)

aaaa!!!! 8, 9 &amp; 10? what to do? how to live?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2014)

thats Â£57 for 3 boxes.sits on hands as NO just NO. i have a box for feb and march from meme.I WILL BUY april and may later it is only the 5th of February.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 5, 2014)

I wonder if they will offer them as separate boxes later on! coz this is crazy I am so out of cash, and I am saving to get the lucky box oh my!! SLOW DOWN meme


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 5, 2014)

Shouldn't that be 69 and not 89?

And with shipping at 5.99 per box, that would come out to 86. 97 not 89.

What am I missing here?


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shouldn't that be 69 and not 89?

And with shipping at 5.99 per box, that would come out to 86. 97 not 89.

What am I missing here?
Yeah, I saw this at work, then started doing the math on the way home and it just wasn't working out in my head unless they are increasing the price again?

It takes a while to go through skincare products, especially the generous samples and  full sizes Memebox has. I think I am going to be good for quite some time if that is all they are going to continue sending out. However, if they got into more makeup products, I would so keep going on this crazy train. But since I haven't even seen 5, 6, or 7 (or 5.2 and 6.2) I just am not in any way willing to make that commitment. 

Not saying I'm not tempted... But at this point I think it's better for me to sit back and enjoy my boxes 2-7.

And I can't help but wonder how many people are going to buy this?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought this was something they would be doing for now on. Maybe all the express shipping got too expensive for them! I could be mistaken. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I saw this at work, then started doing the math on the way home and it just wasn't working out in my head unless they are increasing the price again?

It takes a while to go through skincare products, especially the generous samples and  full sizes Memebox has. I think I am going to be good for quite some time if that is all they are going to continue sending out. However, if they got into more makeup products, I would so keep going on this crazy train. But since I haven't even seen 5, 6, or 7 (or 5.2 and 6.2) I just am not in any way willing to make that commitment. 

Not saying I'm not tempted... But at this point I think it's better for me to sit back and enjoy my boxes 2-7.

And I can't help but wonder how many people are going to buy this?

I also read they would be doing a $5 credit from now on for each box. I think the total they came up with is for all three boxes plus three different shipping charges...(23 + 6.99) x 3 = 89.97

I really hope no one goes for this because apparently the more willing we are to buy things in advance the crazier the pre-orders get.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aaaa!!!! 8, 9 &amp; 10? what to do? how to live?







It might be mac and cheese dinner for me, rest of month...

j/k, waiting to buy Lucky Box and then Ill see,...


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 5, 2014)

They have #8,9and 10 as a bundle holy crap! I can do one at the time but not so much at once lol insane!! On another note, I've been watching the Korea show "get it beauty" subtitled of course lol these are the people that have collaborated with some of the boxes and I'm already addicted to the show lol it doesn't only talk about the products but it focuses on Korean skin care and other stuff it is very interesting!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 5, 2014)

Um......*raises hand* I bought it. I couldn't resist! I had someday paypal cash and I'm considering it my splurge of my tax return...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 on their way. OMG. What have I done?


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 5, 2014)

As insane as the speed in which they put these boxes up is, if the bundle is still there when I get my tax return, I will order it. I can't help myself!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 5, 2014)

> They have #8,9and 10 as a bundle holy crap! I can do one at the time but not so much at once lol insane!! On another note, I've been watching the Korea show "get it beauty" subtitled of course lol these are the people that have collaborated with some of the boxes and I'm already addicted to the show lol it doesn't only talk about the products but it focuses on Korean skin care and other stuff it is very interesting!


 They are shipping them out individually over three months!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 5, 2014)

> Um......*raises hand* I bought it. I couldn't resist! I had someday paypal cash and I'm considering it my splurge of my tax return...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 on their way. OMG. What have I done?


 I'm thinking about buying it too. But I thought shipping was free for orders over $70?


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm thinking about buying it too. But I thought shipping was free for orders over $70?

That's probably why they added in the cost of shipping with the total. They have to ship on three separate dates.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Um......*raises hand*

I bought it. I couldn't resist! I had someday paypal cash and I'm considering it my splurge of my tax return...






I have 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 on their way. OMG. What have I done?

Hey, thats right, my tax return....

hmmm. I should be expecting mine in a few days........

Serious, this is gone into hardcore range now, lol,

I went to the IPSY forum and it looks so sad and small, and boring, lol


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'm thinking about buying it too. But I thought shipping was free for orders over $70?


 :edit: I see what you mean! I guess I'm okay with the $15 points back! I love this box way more than others I've done so I figure it's worth it!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 5, 2014)

If tax returns get here anytime soon I will go ahead and order..sigh...can't seem to help myself


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Hey, thats right, my tax return.... hmmm. I should be expecting mine in a few days........ Serious, this is gone into hardcore range now, lol, I went to the IPSY forum and it looks so sad and small, and boring, lol


 Hehe...I actually mod an ipsy swap Facebook group but it's become an all makeup-swap group and memebox is heating up In there too. I still have my ipsy sub but I'm considering giving it up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kotoko (Feb 5, 2014)

Got the Lucky Box and now there's the triple pre-order.

I'm done.

No more, Memebox. Go home, you're drunk.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

_OK!!!! I have done it to my budget!!! I go make dinner, we eat dinner, I do dishes, I turn on I pad and as usual for the last couple of weeks I check Memebox and what do I find??? Can you guess? Boxes 8-9-10 !!!! after I just bought the lucky box! Of my gosh, what am I going to do?? Well go down ex stairs and as my husbands working out, bug and put my arms around him as he's stationary biking and sweaty! Yuck??? And give him a kiss on the back of his neck and then I ask honey can I use the credit card for 3 more Korean boxes. I know I was going to not buy so much so soon, but hey will give us 15 $$$ points whatever to use on another box if we order the three at once!! At do you think honey??? Oh go ahead he says, Valentines Day is coming up and that will be your gift . I said "really" "yes, really". Oh thank you and rushed up the stairs to order before he changed his mind about it! So they are ordered and do I have a guilty conscious ???? Yes, a little! Well, NOT!!! So they are ordered and I don't have to hang out on their site like I don't know when they will come up with the next one! Blew the budget of course, but I love the products and what I don't like can go to makeup bags for disaster Relief or the pregnancy Center! Love, love, love it and a little guilty feeling which I know will pass all to soon!_


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_OK!!!! I have done it to my budget!!! I go make dinner, we eat dinner, I do dishes, I turn on I pad and as usual for the last couple of weeks I check Memebox and what do I find??? Can you guess? Boxes 8-9-10 !!!! after I just bought the lucky box! Of my gosh, what am I going to do?? Well go down ex stairs and as my husbands working out, bug and put my arms around him as he's stationary biking and sweaty! Yuck??? And give him a kiss on the back of his neck and then I ask honey can I use the credit card for 3 more Korean boxes. I know I was going to not buy so much so soon, but hey will give us 15 $$$ points whatever to use on another box if we order the three at once!! At do you think honey??? Oh go ahead he says, Valentines Day is coming up and that will be your gift . I said "really" "yes, really". Oh thank you and rushed up the stairs to order before he changed his mind about it! So they are ordered and do I have a guilty conscious ???? Yes, a little! Well, NOT!!! So they are ordered and I don't have to hang out on their site like I don't know when they will come up with the next one! Blew the budget of course, but I love the products and what I don't like can go to makeup bags for disaster Relief or the pregnancy Center! Love, love, love it and a little guilty feeling which I know will pass all to soon!_
Oh you just gave me a great idea-I am SO going to work the Valentine's day angle!! LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Oh you just gave me a great idea-I am SO going to work the Valentine's day angle!! LOL


 I'd much rather get the boxes than roses that will die in 2-3 days or candy that will make me gain weight! I love chocolate but I really don't need it and I seriously feel guilty if I eat it! Valentines Day is a great angle girls!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got the Lucky Box and now there's the triple pre-order.

I'm done.

No more, Memebox. Go home, you're drunk.
Koreans are very perfectionist in work,  and compassionate people. They must feel responsible that everyone that wants a box can get a box, For all of us helping eachother, think of how many ladies hear about it elsewhere, log in and they are sold out and they get nothing.?

It would be a embarassing to them to only show  a wall of the words SOLD OUT if newcomers logged in, so Im sure they are pushing to have a memebox on sale for all those who missed out and this time they give them a opportunity to order early.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_OK!!!! I have done it to my budget!!! I go make dinner, we eat dinner, I do dishes, I turn on I pad and as usual for the last couple of weeks I check Memebox and what do I find??? Can you guess? Boxes 8-9-10 !!!! after I just bought the lucky box! Of my gosh, what am I going to do?? Well go down ex stairs and as my husbands working out, bug and put my arms around him as he's stationary biking and sweaty! Yuck??? And give him a kiss on the back of his neck and then I ask honey can I use the credit card for 3 more Korean boxes. I know I was going to not buy so much so soon, but hey will give us 15 $$$ points whatever to use on another box if we order the three at once!! At do you think honey??? Oh go ahead he says, Valentines Day is coming up and that will be your gift . I said "really" "yes, really". Oh thank you and rushed up the stairs to order before he changed his mind about it! So they are ordered and do I have a guilty conscious ???? Yes, a little! Well, NOT!!! So they are ordered and I don't have to hang out on their site like I don't know when they will come up with the next one! Blew the budget of course, but I love the products and what I don't like can go to makeup bags for disaster Relief or the pregnancy Center! Love, love, love it and a little guilty feeling which I know will pass all to soon!_

Thats such a CUTE story ! hehe. I really enjoyed reading that. He sounds so sweet, what a sweetie for him to do that for you, Mine would just roll his eyes, lol


----------



## angienharry (Feb 5, 2014)

> Yeah, I saw this at work, then started doing the math on the way home and it just wasn't working out in my head unless they are increasing the price again? It takes a while to go through skincare products, especially the generous samples and Â full sizes Memebox has. I think I am going to be good for quite some time if that is all they are going to continue sending out. However, if they got into more makeup products, I would so keep going on this crazy train. But since I haven't even seen 5, 6, or 7 (or 5.2 and 6.2) I just am not in any way willing to make that commitment.Â  Not saying I'm not tempted... But at this point I think it's better for me to sit back and enjoy my boxes 2-7. And I can't help but wonder how many people are going to buy this?


 I can't do it. I just did our taxes and we owe $3700.00!!!!!! Glad I ordered box 7 before the taxes were doneðŸ˜„ time to save my dollars.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Thats such a CUTE story ! hehe. I really enjoyed reading that. He sounds so sweet, what a sweetie for him to do that for you, Mine would just roll his eyes, lol


 He is really sweet! I love him so much! We've been married for 37+ years and started going out 39 years ago Valentines Day! So VD is a special day and night for us! We were in High. School, he was a senior and I a Junior and got married I was 18 and he was 19 and we both love being married to each other! I think I got the best deal though, though he got one too! hehehehehehe. But I ken if I asked it would be OK? I usually don't ask if its under $100 but over I do, just to make sure we have enough to cover it. This was close to that and I thought I would honor him by asking!! I really try not to take advantage to much, but I love these Memeboxes!!! I love the products and their customer service is awesome. And now I don't have to think about buying for a while, I hope!!! LOL.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


He is really sweet! I love him so much! We've been married for 37+ years and started going out 39 years ago Valentines Day! So VD is a special day and night for us! We were in High. School, he was a senior and I a Junior and got married I was 18 and he was 19 and we both love being married to each other! I think I got the best deal though, though he got one too! hehehehehehe. But I ken if I asked it would be OK? I usually don't ask if its under $100 but over I do, just to make sure we have enough to cover it. This was close to that and I thought I would honor him by asking!! I really try not to take advantage to much, but I love these Memeboxes!!! I love the products and their customer service is awesome. And now I don't have to think about buying for a while, I hope!!! LOL.
Wow, 37 years !!! That is so special ! that is a milestone ! My hubby and I reached 10 years, and its funny in that years 3-7 are difficult like they all say and then suddenly the storm is over and its all love bonding and understanding from then on. We have that open ness too, I can shop but if its a certain amount we discuss and ask.

 I almost married someone else that was super, super controlling with finances in a sleeping with the enemy type of scary  and Im glad I didnt , hehe.

My hubby and I get along like two peas in a pod and hes understanding of my makeup addition.  I'm ten years older than him and doing all I can to keep away the wrinkles . Ill lose out soon being in my 40s but all the other products make me feel young. and i feel like a kid opening those surprises in the mail


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys - this is seriously an addiction. I've already ordered Boxes 2-7....and now I've just ordered boxes 8-10 and a lucky box (hoping I get some of my favs as repeats). I just couldn't pass up a box! They've got such great items and such great value in each box. Figured I can give some of the extra skincare products to my moms (who loves korean skincare)! I TRULY hope they slow down though...it's just been too much!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys - this is seriously an addiction. I've already ordered Boxes 2-7....and now I've just ordered boxes 8-10 and a lucky box (hoping I get some of my favs as repeats). I just couldn't pass up a box! They've got such great items and such great value in each box. Figured I can give some of the extra skincare products to my moms (who loves korean skincare)! I TRULY hope they slow down though...it's just been too much!
I know it's really bad because I think they've proven that their boxes are always awesome, unlike other "box" companies. I feel it's like, if anyone passes up a box they'll be so sad because it'll be filled with awesomeness.

I'm hoping they're doing a pre-order of 8,9 and 10 and then they will slooooowly release them one at a time after the pre-order which will give peopel a little time to breathe.

I keep saying that though, and they keep throwing boxes out relentlessly LOL


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know it's really bad because I think they've proven that their boxes are always awesome, unlike other "box" companies. I feel it's like, if anyone passes up a box they'll be so sad because it'll be filled with awesomeness.

I'm hoping they're doing a pre-order of 8,9 and 10 and then they will slooooowly release them one at a time after the pre-order which will give peopel a little time to breathe.

I keep saying that though, and they keep throwing boxes out relentlessly LOL

Totally! I just don't want to miss out in case there's another absolutely AMAZING product, which there seems to be at least one in every box. But seriously box #10 is scheduled to go out in May...even at that pace that's almost 2 boxes per month, which is a bit too much of skincare heavy products.

Haha I guess we'll see what they come out with next...hopefully they'll be pre-occupied fulfilling all the orders that we've placed? I've noticed that their CS has gotten a bit delayed in their responses...it's been 3 days since I emailed them and no response. Previously they would get back to you in max 1 day!


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd much rather get the boxes than roses that will die in 2-3 days or candy that will make me gain weight! I love chocolate but I really don't need it and I seriously feel guilty if I eat it! Valentines Day is a great angle girls!
I am with you all the way!! Skin care is definitely the way to my heart!lol


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't do it. I just did our taxes and we owe $3700.00!!!!!! Glad I ordered box 7 before the taxes were doneðŸ˜„ time to save my dollars.
I'm right there with you on the taxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My V-Day/B'Day splurge was the Golden Tote this month, which is yet another reason I am going to sit this bundle out and hope they release them individually in the future.


----------



## TracyT (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guys - this is seriously an addiction. I've already ordered Boxes 2-7....and now I've just ordered boxes 8-10 and a lucky box (hoping I get some of my favs as repeats). I just couldn't pass up a box! They've got such great items and such great value in each box. Figured I can give some of the extra skincare products to my moms (who loves korean skincare)! I TRULY hope they slow down though...it's just been too much!

I resisted as long as possible. I caved in to a Box 7 and Lucky Box as a catch up since I skipped on the others. While I will likely love a few things from each box it's rough to pre-order 3 boxes. I'd rather wait or pick/choose. I'm a huge fan of Korean skincare and have been dying to try more makeup.

Word to the wise there is a new Korean beauty box called TheMazBox which is a monthly sub billed on the 1st of every month. January 2014 was the first, February is going out now. I just received my Feb box and am sorely disappointed. For $25/month the 6 unique items came out to about a $29 value featuring items I priced costing anywhere from $2 to $7/each. The overall packaging is cute. The items are full size. Unfortunately it felt very dollar section shopping. While I liked the Etude House pack brush I got, that was the most expensive single item. Ack! Sadly since I waited until after I received my box to decide on canceling, I'm stuck with the March box too.





Korean Beauty Fan be alert!


----------



## ashgley (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost cried (for my wallet) when I saw that they had put up box 8,9, and 10. I had bought all the other ones released this month so I would be spending $200 this month just on memebox. But then I received my 4th memebox and loved it so much that I ordered 8,9, and 10. I have absolutely no self control when it comes to this stuff (their boxes are just so AMAZING) so they need to slow down or I'll go broke haha.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 5, 2014)

I caved, despite all my protests about the out-of-control box releases, and just bought 8, 9 and 10. I had missed out on 6, 6.2 and 7 and can't risk another miss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please tell me I did the right thing....


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

*gives everyone with no self control a hug*

All I can say is, at least from their past boxes, you know you'll be getting a value well over what you paid!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

Wait, what?! Memebox, this is getting absurd. 

I hope this 'bundling' of boxes isn't going to be the norm now. 

I'm sitting this one out.


----------



## zentea (Feb 6, 2014)

I just bought the Lucky Box! It'll be my first Meme Box, I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I found out about this company about a month ago but put off subscribing for a while - I can't believe how many boxes they've released since then! 

I hope my box has lots of fun stuff in it; seems like a fantastic deal judging by the youtube videos. SO GLAD I quit Ipsy and switched to this! Trying my hardest to resit the 8-9-10 bundle package.... I just hope that when I do decide to reorder they won't be all sold out...


----------



## dreamka (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought - help me!!!


----------



## dreamka (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Um......*raises hand*

I bought it. I couldn't resist! I had someday paypal cash and I'm considering it my splurge of my tax return...





I have 5, 7, 8, 9, 10 on their way. OMG. What have I done?
welcome to the club


----------



## TracyT (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *gives everyone with no self control a hug*

All I can say is, at least from their past boxes, you know you'll be getting a value well over what you paid!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is a big plus for me. Even if it's 1.5 times the cost of the box I'd be happy. I want to try products I don't know exist even though I've been reluctant to use the bee pollen sample I got.

I finally came around to snail cream and, sigh, it truly is amazing. I do draw the line at letting actual snails crawl on my face or that soaking feet with fish thing. Eeek. Sometimes it's a good idea. Sometimes my Western sensibilities get the better of me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank god they don't do Korean makeup in the boxes . Buying would go through the roof. On the Korean site they do limited boxes and a men's box too. I am going to cancel one of my food subs for sure. And To thinK. Kpop Korean box is due to go live soon oh my.


----------



## tulippop (Feb 6, 2014)

These boxes do look fabulous but they seem to be the same stuff (some sizes and product wise) I get for free when I shop at a Korean beauty store.  So if you have any Korean beauty stores near you, I'd highly recommend going because Korean companies are HUGE HUGE HUGE on giving away samples to customers.  The last time I was at a Korean beauty store I got an iope sample that is the same size as in this memebox (not my website) along with like 20 packets of facial toner and a few face masks for buying 2 bottles of sunscreen.  The time before that when I bought a lipgloss and face powder I got a set of 3 face masks and a mini lipgloss.  

And having said all of that, I still ordered the lucky box. #ifailatlife


----------



## Patantao (Feb 6, 2014)

I am the "Pat" mentioned on that linked post LOL


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the "Pat" mentioned on that linked post LOL
Pat! Hugs! I was wondering how under the canopy I was supposed to get in touch to thank you for referring me to Memebox (you had left a comment on my Glamabox review). Trust MUT to come to the rescue! Thanks very much for recommending the box, but you've started off a chain reaction - I've bought five boxes so far and some of my friends have bought one to four.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 6, 2014)

We'll I think I'm going to have to bow out of memebox. I'm actually not too happy about their customer service right now either....it makes me feel just a little bit better that I'm not ordering any new boxes.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pat! Hugs! I was wondering how under the canopy I was supposed to get in touch to thank you for referring me to Memebox (you had left a comment on my Glamabox review). Trust MUT to come to the rescue! Thanks very much for recommending the box, but you've started off a chain reaction - I've bought five boxes so far and some of my friends have bought one to four.
Lol!

hmmm I have started a referral chain reaction lol! They should offer me a box hehehe


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 6, 2014)

> We'll I think I'm going to have to bow out of memebox. I'm actually not too happy about theirÂ customer service right now either....it makes me feel just a little bit better that I'm not ordering any new boxes.Â


 You were missing products, right? Have they just ignored your emails? That's a shame.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You were missing products, right? Have they just ignored your emails? That's a shame.
Yup I haven't received a response back yet :/


----------



## Patantao (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup I haven't received a response back yet :/ 
Its new year celebration in Korea, don't forget that...


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its new year celebration in Korea, don't forget that...
Hopefully that's what it is.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup I haven't received a response back yet :/ 
Idk if this is related, but I believe Korean New Year is the biggest national holiday over there, when they get several days off on top of the weekend. This year they celebrated it on January 31st, which was a Friday, so yesterday would have been the first day they were officially all back at the office. I'd imagine they had tons of emails to answer after 5 days of absence, and you might get a reply very soon.


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi all! So MUT ladies have done it again. I'm sold and trying to purchase the lucky box. However, when I click the add to cart button, it's giving me a message to select an option. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! So MUT ladies have done it again. I'm sold and trying to purchase the lucky box. However, when I click the add to cart button, it's giving me a message to select an option. What am I doing wrong?
I just tried and it seems like something is wrong with the website. I just purchased mine yesterday and didn't get that popup message. Maybe email CS or just wait for a bit?


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried and it seems like something is wrong with the website. I just purchased mine yesterday and didn't get that popup message. Maybe email CS or just wait for a bit?
Oh ok! Thanks. I emailed CS. Hmm, maybe it's sold out? lol!  When I try for box 8,9,10, it's adding to my cart. I'll try again later for the lucky box.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh ok! Thanks. I emailed CS. Hmm, maybe it's sold out? lol!  When I try for box 8,9,10, it's adding to my cart. I'll try again later for the lucky box. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Idk if this is related, but I believe Korean New Year is the biggest national holiday over there, when they get several days off on top of the weekend. This year they celebrated it on January 31st, which was a Friday, so yesterday would have been the first day they were officially all back at the office. I'd imagine they had tons of emails to answer after 5 days of absence, and you might get a reply very soon.

Lucky box sold out?? noooo.......


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Lucky box sold out?? noooo.......




No, I hope not. I'm just having a hard time adding it to my cart right now. I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These boxes do look fabulous but they seem to be the same stuff (some sizes and product wise) I get for free when I shop at a Korean beauty store.  So if you have any Korean beauty stores near you, I'd highly recommend going because Korean companies are HUGE HUGE HUGE on giving away samples to customers.  The last time I was at a Korean beauty store I got an iope sample that is the same size as in this memebox (not my website) along with like 20 packets of facial toner and a few face masks for buying 2 bottles of sunscreen.  The time before that when I bought a lipgloss and face powder I got a set of 3 face masks and a mini lipgloss.  

And having said all of that, I still ordered the lucky box. #ifailatlife
Well they are a "sample" box, so I expect their to be sample-sized products. Unfortunately not all of us have Korean beauty stores near us, otherwise I'd be there ALL the time. I have to order most of the products I love online and I don't get to try new things as often as I'd like, which is why I think memebox is great. I think that for most of the time, their boxes have very generous sized samples and full sized products that are well worth the money. My cheese cream from Enprani  is selling for like, $30 everywhere I look online, same with the Dr. Jart eye cream that we got. If they include deluxe sized products as well as valuable items like I mentioned, they're more than worth the money for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

> Pat! Hugs! I was wondering how under the canopy I was supposed to get in touch to thank you for referring me to Memebox (you had left a comment on my Glamabox review). Trust MUT to come to the rescue! Thanks very much for recommending the box, but you've started off a chain reaction - I've bought five boxes so far and some of my friends have bought one to four.


 Renu I have now put two and two together and know who pat is and blog lol. But I have just ordered the 7,8,9, 10 set as I cancelled a food sub. But no more till they have started shipping .


----------



## Patantao (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Renu I have now put two and two together and know who pat is and blog lol.

But I have just ordered the 7,8,9, set as I cancelled a food sub. But no more till they have started shipping .

The only Pat from Portugal around here, I guess...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I hope not. I'm just having a hard time adding it to my cart right now. I'll try again in a little while. 

Shouldn't be sold out, since they will all be different and they will be using products from previous boxes as long as some new ones...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

> These boxes do look fabulous but they seem to be the same stuff (some sizes and product wise) I get for free when I shop at a Korean beauty store. Â So if you have any Korean beauty stores near you, I'd highly recommend going because Korean companies are HUGE HUGE HUGE on giving away samples to customers. Â The last time I was at a Korean beauty store I got an iope sample that is the same size as in this memebox (not my website) along with like 20 packets of facial toner and a few face masks for buying 2 bottles of sunscreen. Â The time before that when I bought a lipgloss and face powder I got a set of 3 face masks and a mini lipgloss. Â  And having said all of that, I still ordered the lucky box. #ifailatlife


 If we had Korean Japanese stores in the uk I would be ordering weekly and monthly but when you have to pay through the roof in selfridges for the basics Korean brands it's cheaper to buy abroad even with shipping.


----------



## annifer (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi all! So MUT ladies have done it again. I'm sold and trying to purchase the lucky box. However, when I click the add to cart button, it's giving me a message to select an option. What am I doing wrong?
It's sold out. The same thing happened to me when I tried to buy the 2nd edition, then a few hours later that day it said it was sold out.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm also trying to buy the Lucky Box and having problems adding it to my cart! I really hope its not actually out of stock since I *FINALLY* have the money to buy a box. And I definitely can't afford the 3-box package. JEEEEZ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

> I'm also trying to buy the Lucky Box and having problems adding it to my cart! I really hope its not actually out of stock since I *FINALLY* have the money to buy a box. And I definitely can't afford the 3-box package. JEEEEZ.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know with holidays they will be catching up on emails but maybe Facebook message them or via website and explain you really want the special box as you have missed the others . Might be able to sort it out. If they have been closed they may of gone well oversold on the box and may have to do a few extra for the amount ordered worth a try.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was beating myself up about buying the bundle but if you look at it this way, it's not so bad:

Box 5: shipping out February 11th (express shipping)
Box 7: shipping out March 11th (express shipping)
Box 8: shipping out March 22nd (regular shipping)
Box 9: shipping out April 12th (regular shipping)
Box 10: shipping out May 3rd (regular shipping

so essentially, with the shipping times it's like this:

Box 5: February
Box 7: March
Box 8: April
Box 9: May
Box 10: June

So basically like getting 1 box per month subscription. And I only sub to Ipsy right now that I have to pay per month, so it's really not that bad. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's how I'm justifying it, at least! I'm still sad I missed the 6th box but oh well, lol! I will have skincare up the wazoo!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

> I was beating myself up about buying the bundle but if you look at it this way, it's not so bad: Box 5: shipping out February 11th (express shipping) Box 7: shipping out March 11th (express shipping) Box 8: shipping out March 22nd (regular shipping) Box 9: shipping out April 12th (regular shipping) Box 10: shipping out May 3rd (regular shipping so essentially, with the shipping times it's like this: Box 5: February Box 7: March Box 8: April Box 9: May Box 10: June So basically like getting 1 box per month subscription. And I only sub to Ipsy right now that I have to pay per month, so it's really not that bad. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's how I'm justifying it, at least! I'm still sad I missed the 6th box but oh well, lol! I will have skincare up the wazoo!!


 That how I saw it as the shipping for each month is shown further down. It's them saying here is a 3 month box subscription. For Â£56


----------



## olinni (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone ordered the 8,9,10 box and upgraded to ems shipping?

I noticed standard says "free" and EMS says $0.00

Isn't it technically free either way? If we choose EMS will they just not give the $15 credit?


----------



## olinni (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was beating myself up about buying the bundle but if you look at it this way, it's not so bad:

Box 5: shipping out February 11th (express shipping)
Box 7: shipping out March 11th (express shipping)
Box 8: shipping out March 22nd (regular shipping)
Box 9: shipping out April 12th (regular shipping)
Box 10: shipping out May 3rd (regular shipping

so essentially, with the shipping times it's like this:

Box 5: February
Box 7: March
Box 8: April
Box 9: May
Box 10: June

So basically like getting 1 box per month subscription. And I only sub to Ipsy right now that I have to pay per month, so it's really not that bad. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's how I'm justifying it, at least! I'm still sad I missed the 6th box but oh well, lol! I will have skincare up the wazoo!!
You are really not helping! You've just given me a reason to order boxes #8-10! lol


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *olinni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are really not helping! You've just given me a reason to order boxes #8-10! lol
Sorry, not sorry! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 6, 2014)

At this point I'm just hoping I get box 4.

Does anyone know how long before the Post Office will return it to Korea? They first tried to deliver it on Monday and I'm not going to be able to pick it up at the PO until Saturday.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 6, 2014)

Lucky Box sold out oh C'mon!!! Noooo ... also has anyone noticed that the logo at the top of the site has a beta sign now??


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At this point I'm just hoping I get box 4.

Does anyone know how long before the Post Office will return it to Korea? They first tried to deliver it on Monday and I'm not going to be able to pick it up at the PO until Saturday.
It should say on the little slip they leave- when they will send it back! Maybe call the PO and have them hold it longer so they know you intend to pick it up??


----------



## jocedun (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm seriously so frustrated that the Lucky Box sold out as soon as my paycheck cleared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know for sure if they will be releasing 8, 9, and 10 individually, as well? I just can't afford to shell out $90 right now. Plus, I genuinely don't know where I'll be living in June and I don't want to commit myself to receiving a box this far in advance.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm seriously so frustrated that the Lucky Box sold out as soon as my paycheck cleared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know for sure if they will be releasing 8, 9, and 10 individually, as well? I just can't afford to shell out $90 right now. Plus, I genuinely don't know where I'll be living in June and I don't want to commit myself to receiving a box this far in advance. 
It does say for sure the boxes are shipping out on different dates- I posted them a few posts up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am moving too but you can have your address changed and then they forward it to your new address!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm seriously so frustrated that the Lucky Box sold out as soon as my paycheck cleared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know for sure if they will be releasing 8, 9, and 10 individually, as well? I just can't afford to shell out $90 right now. Plus, I genuinely don't know where I'll be living in June and I don't want to commit myself to receiving a box this far in advance. 

I emailed them &amp; asked if they're planning on releasing them individually at all later! Will let you know what they say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 6, 2014)

ye i noticed today while i was at work kept checking the website to check the bundle set,i then cancelled a food box sub and with the money each month i can now commit to this full-time and after my glossy dots are used up look at another box sub. i cracked and order 8,9,10 but  the beta sign is new and as is the heading of memebox as well


----------



## jocedun (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It does say for sure the boxes are shipping out on different dates- I posted them a few posts up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am moving too but you can have your address changed and then they forward it to your new address!
Yes, I know they are shipping out on different dates, but I want to find out if they will be sold separately (instead of in a bundle like they are now). So hopefully memebox will give @allistra44 a concrete answer! 

Thanks for the advice about getting my mail forwarded, and I definitely thought about that. I'm actually going on vacation for 2-weeks during June, which is also in conflict with the possibility of moving, so I'm not sure how I would deal with the forwarding issue (ex: will I have a doorman to sign for it, or not?). Therefore, I just don't want to commit 4 months ahead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If this were April or May, I'd know a lot better where I'll be when the box actually ships. 

Point of the story: I hope Memebox sells Box #8, #9, #10 individually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 6, 2014)

> At this point I'm just hoping I get box 4. Does anyone know how long before the Post Office will return it to Korea? They first tried to deliver it on Monday and I'm not going to be able to pick it up at the PO until Saturday.


 You don't want them to attempt so much. It should say its available for pick up after a certain time and date, so it will wait at the po unless you tell them to attempt again. They will not leave it even if you signed the paper so I would just pick it up Saturday. You can also try calling them and letting them know you can't get there until Saturday. They will usually let you know when its the final attempt on the note. I hope you get it soon.


----------



## tulippop (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well they are a "sample" box, so I expect their to be sample-sized products. Unfortunately not all of us have Korean beauty stores near us, otherwise I'd be there ALL the time. I have to order most of the products I love online and I don't get to try new things as often as I'd like, which is why I think memebox is great. I think that for most of the time, their boxes have very generous sized samples and full sized products that are well worth the money. My cheese cream from Enprani  is selling for like, $30 everywhere I look online, same with the Dr. Jart eye cream that we got. If they include deluxe sized products as well as valuable items like I mentioned, they're more than worth the money for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didn't mean to offend anyone, just putting it out there in case any one ever spots a Korean beauty store.  Also I'd check most Asian stores in general.  I've found a shelf of Japanese makeup in a Chinese lingerie store once.  I know of a few grocery stores that sell Japanese skincare/makeup.  (Though from my experience only Korean operated beauty stores give samples without it being a gwp promotion.)  And the 3 masks/lipgloss I got for free was from an online order from ebay (I ordered a few things from the same seller who was in Korea).   

I really can't seem to resist beauty subs either even though I know I have too much stuff.  I saw this thread and ordered the lucky box even though I don't need it. oi.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't mean to offend anyone, just putting it out there in case any one ever spots a Korean beauty store.  Also I'd check most Asian stores in general.  I've found a shelf of Japanese makeup in a Chinese lingerie store once.  I know of a few grocery stores that sell Japanese skincare/makeup.  (Though from my experience only Korean operated beauty stores give samples without it being a gwp promotion.)  And the 3 masks/lipgloss I got for free was from an online order from ebay (I ordered a few things from the same seller who was in Korea).   

I really can't seem to resist beauty subs either even though I know I have too much stuff.  I saw this thread and ordered the lucky box even though I don't need it. oi.

I honestly have a completely different experience/perspective from you! Living in NYC, where there is a lot of access to all types of Asian beauty stores, the beauty products are SO incredibly expensive and while I do agree they give samples quite generously, you do have to spend quite a bit. I'd say on average a full size bottle of BB cream is $35 + tax, which is more than the total cost of this box plus shipping from Korea. That's one of the reasons I've ordered so many of these boxes! Even just for the one full size item~ I would end up paying the price of the entire box at any Asian store in NYC. Plus the samples in any memebox are still more generous than what I've received from asian stores here in NY!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 6, 2014)

It is a lot more expensive to buy Korean beauty here in the states last time i flew through Korea I picked up 100 sheet masks from Etude house for around $40 I think I will have to look at the price tag though to make sure but of course that was duty free in the airport but they had a nice buy on the etude house lipsticks I think 12 for $30 something  all different colors and full size kicking myself for not buying it


----------



## tulippop (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I honestly have a completely different experience/perspective from you! Living in NYC, where there is a lot of access to all types of Asian beauty stores, the beauty products are SO incredibly expensive and while I do agree they give samples quite generously, you do have to spend quite a bit. I'd say on average a full size bottle of BB cream is $35 + tax, which is more than the total cost of this box plus shipping from Korea. That's one of the reasons I've ordered so many of these boxes! Even just for the one full size item~ I would end up paying the price of the entire box at any Asian store in NYC. Plus the samples in any memebox are still more generous than what I've received from asian stores here in NY!
I live in SF bay area and I get samples out the wazoo at Korean shops even when I don't buy I somehow end up with samples.  I had the same experience at most laneige stores in and outside the US and also use to work for a Korean company that gave away samples like it was candy (not a beauty related company or I'd never have left) so I thought it was just their thing.  

The boxes look so tempting though so I ordered the lucky box and now I kind of want the 8-10 boxes but gah I don't need them!  I still have unopened boxes from birchbox/ipsy/glossy since we've moved and I can't find anything.  I wish they included makeup in their boxes.  I'd be all over it.  So maybe it's a good thing that they don't because that would be my last thread of resistance.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't mean to offend anyone, just putting it out there in case any one ever spots a Korean beauty store.  Also I'd check most Asian stores in general.  I've found a shelf of Japanese makeup in a Chinese lingerie store once.  I know of a few grocery stores that sell Japanese skincare/makeup.  (Though from my experience only Korean operated beauty stores give samples without it being a gwp promotion.)  And the 3 masks/lipgloss I got for free was from an online order from ebay (I ordered a few things from the same seller who was in Korea).   

I really can't seem to resist beauty subs either even though I know I have too much stuff.  I saw this thread and ordered the lucky box even though I don't need it. oi.

Oh there was no offense taken at at all! I re-read my comment and it may have came off a lot differently than it was in my head, lol. I was just saying that even though you are a super lucky duck in having a Korean beauty store nearby, I am not as lucky and I don't think many people are, which is why Memebox is a great option. I had a Korean market nearby before I moved, although it was just food, but it would have been awesome if they sold cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The one time I did go to a Korean beauty store, everything was super pricey so I didn't end up buying anything.

I also worry about buying on ebay, even coming from Korea, as I've received TWO counterfeit bottles of Missha cream from two different Korean ebay sellers. I have since found a really great ebayer from Korea, but I'm very happy to have memebox to try new items so I don't have to buy things blindly hoping I will love them.

PS GUYS: I have one more application on the IOPE essence. I've been using the essence in my regular skincare routine and using the oil from box #4 (in the brown box) as a moisturizer and night and my cheese cream during the day, and oh my gosh my skin is SO soft! My fiance gave me a kiss on the cheek today and was like, "woah...you're skin feels super smooth!" lol ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not sure if it's one of those products or a combination of the two that is making the difference, but I'm super happy with the results!


----------



## inciaa (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello, Has any of you had to pay customs for #4? Seems like everyone I know (and from what I've seen on youtube and blogs) had got them without any problems, but mine is sitting at the Customs Office since last Friday and today my tracking status changed to "Awaiting customs charge"... I live in UK - did they charge any of you or is it just my bad luck?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

Kind of sad because my Peripera leaked! Got my box a few days ago but just opened the packaging now to see this. I emailed them so hopefully they'll get back to me. I know they have really good CS!


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone know about a referral program for Memebox?  I read something about sending them an email with a referral &amp; they will give you a $5.00 credit, but I can't find the website anymore.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know about a referral program for Memebox?  I read something about sending them an email with a referral &amp; they will give you a $5.00 credit, but I can't find the website anymore.  Any ideas?  Thanks.
There's no referral program, really. Memebox told their partnering bloggers that if  they wanted to give their followers/readers a credit that they just had to e-mail them and let them know who referred them.

So for example, I started this thread so people were using my blog "HarlotBeauty" as their referral. The person/blog who referrs doesn't get anything, but the reader/referred person does get a $5 credit. If you'd like to use my blog you can, or if you can remember where you first heard about it you can use theirs too. As long as you let memebox know who referred you they'll give you $5 in credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's no referral program, really. Memebox told their partnering bloggers that if  they wanted to give their followers/readers a credit that they just had to e-mail them and let them know who referred them.

So for example, I started this thread so people were using my blog "HarlotBeauty" as their referral. The person/blog who referrs doesn't get anything, but the reader/referred person does get a $5 credit. If you'd like to use my blog you can, or if you can remember where you first heard about it you can use theirs too. As long as you let memebox know who referred you they'll give you $5 in credit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!
You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anybody used the paypal bill me later feature? I was about to use it to buy the bundle boxes but I read a ton of really bad reviews on that so I'm just concerned...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 6, 2014)

> You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am sending you a PM!!!!! watch for it : )


----------



## kotoko (Feb 6, 2014)

This bundle is tempting me, but I literally don't even know what my budget looks like right now. New job, new apartment, new life on my own! Mind's spinning already.


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anybody used the paypal bill me later feature? I was about to use it to buy the bundle boxes but I read a ton of really bad reviews on that so I'm just concerned...
Whoa---bad reviews on what?  Memebox bundles or using Paypal bill me later?


----------



## IffB (Feb 6, 2014)

> [rule]OMGWTFBBQ. they are insaneÂ  http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3003/cid/80


 OMGWTFBBQ.. cracking me up!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Whoa---bad reviews on what?Â  Memebox bundles or using Paypal bill me later?


 Using paypal bill me later lol not the memeboxes...nooo not the boxes at all lol I'm a memebox addict lol


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Using paypal bill me later lol not the memeboxes...nooo not the boxes at all lol I'm a memebox addict lol
Good to know.  I'm about to buy the 3 month Memebox bundle.  I got burned with Seasonsbox, so I'm a little skeptical of advance purchases now.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMGWTFBBQ.

they are insane 

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3003/cid/80
Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMGWTFBBQ.. cracking me up!

I laughed so hard at that! Mostly because it was my first thought when I saw it on the memebox site. When I came on the forums and it was the first thing I saw I thought oh good it's not just me! Lol! If two people think it they must be crazy!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 6, 2014)

> I laughed so hard at that! Mostly because it was my first thought when I saw it on the memebox site. When I came on the forums and it was the first thing I saw I thought oh good it's not just me! Lol! If two people think it they must be


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 6, 2014)

ugh.. 8 9 and 10? for real... oh man... :/ 

Should I? D: 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> D: :'(


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Kind of sad because my Peripera leaked! Got my box a few days ago but just opened the packaging now to see this. I emailed them so hopefully they'll get back to me. I know they have really good CS!


 Memebox wins for CS! I emailed them and not even an hour later, they write back offering a replacement or points! I went with points since I know I'll order more boxes, lol. Seriously though- so fast of a response, I'm impressed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Memebox wins for CS! I emailed them and not even an hour later, they write back offering a replacement or points! I went with points since I know I'll order more boxes, lol. Seriously though- so fast of a response, I'm impressed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine did the very same and the offered the same. They do have the most awesome CS. A lot of other companies could learn from them!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

How frustrating, I finally get paid and all that's available is the bundle (and I'm so not into paying that far in advance)....and the new "Super Box"...but that's awfully expensive...I guess me and this box aren't meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How frustrating, I finally get paid and all that's available is the bundle (and I'm so not into paying that far in advance)....and the new "Super Box"...but that's awfully expensive...I guess me and this box aren't meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol give it like 1-2 days and they'll have boxes 11 through 20 up already.



Seriously I've given up keeping track. They're supposed to send me some stuff to do a giveaway with on my blog but I think they're way too busy releasing enough boxes for every person on the planet lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

Response from Memebox:

_Hello Allison!_

_We do not have any plans on releasing them individually yet, however, we will try our best to secure more boxes for #8,#9,#10. We will definitely keep you posted if we have updates on individual boxes. _

That's kind of disappointing. I just hope the bundles don't become the norm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How frustrating, I finally get paid and all that's available is the bundle (and I'm so not into paying that far in advance)....and the new "Super Box"...but that's awfully expensive...I guess me and this box aren't meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol give it like 1-2 days and they'll have boxes 11 through 20 up already.



Seriously I've given up keeping track. They're supposed to send me some stuff to do a giveaway with on my blog but I think they're way too busy releasing enough boxes for every person on the planet lol


It's a frustrating way to do things, for me! I'd rather they wait and put the boxes up when they are available (or, you know, at the beginning of the month in which they'll be shipping). I watch my budget wayyyy too much to be paying now for something I won't see til June...sad, because the actual contents look so good and right up my alley! 

Oh well...maybe in a few months, when you guys who apparently have bottomless wallets (PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS!!!) get all Memebox-ed out, I'll get my chance!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's a frustrating way to do things, for me! I'd rather they wait and put the boxes up when they are available (or, you know, at the beginning of the month in which they'll be shipping). I watch my budget wayyyy too much to be paying now for something I won't see til June...sad, because the actual contents look so good and right up my alley! 

Oh well...maybe in a few months, when you guys who apparently have bottomless wallets (PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS!!!) get all Memebox-ed out, I'll get my chance!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
haha trust me if you open my wallet, a little fly will come buzzing out and that's about it!



If I bought all of these boxes l wouldn't be able to pay my rent!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's a frustrating way to do things, for me! I'd rather they wait and put the boxes up when they are available (or, you know, at the beginning of the month in which they'll be shipping). I watch my budget wayyyy too much to be paying now for something I won't see til June...sad, because the actual contents look so good and right up my alley! 

Oh well...maybe in a few months, when you guys who apparently have bottomless wallets (PLEASE SHARE YOUR SECRETS!!!) get all Memebox-ed out, I'll get my chance!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
haha trust me if you open my wallet, a little fly will come buzzing out and that's about it!



If I bought all of these boxes l wouldn't be able to pay my rent!

haha, glad I'm not the only one! 

It's probably a good thing I don't have more money...as it is, I have more makeup and beauty stuff than I really know what to do with...if I was wealthy, it'd be downright disastrous!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Response from Memebox:

_Hello Allison!_

_We do not have any plans on releasing them individually yet, however, we will try our best to secure more boxes for #8,#9,#10. We will definitely keep you posted if we have updates on individual boxes. _

That's kind of disappointing. I just hope the bundles don't become the norm. 
Wow...I really hope they don't continue to bundle them. Seriously they have great customer service but as a blogger who is partnering with them, I'm started to get a little bit annoyed. Like...I have to continuously go to all my reviews and edit them because they keep changing the rules in regards to credits, shipping costs, box costs, when/how they're released, shipping method...you name it. I can't keep up with it all and by the time I e-mail them and get an update on what's going on, they change something again.

I'm being patient because they've only launched recently in the US, but seriously...too much too soon. They need to take a breather or they'll alienate their customer base!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know about a referral program for Memebox?  I read something about sending them an email with a referral &amp; they will give you a $5.00 credit, but I can't find the website anymore.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

I got 10$ off with my referral just wrote an email to meme that I was refered by Jennifer Yu  -http://www.youtube.com/jenncyu, and got 10$ off on top of 5$ that I got for signing up.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 7, 2014)

After finally watching all the review videos and giving in to the hype, my jealous side took over and ordered memebox 7 and the colab box of the other boxes. With shipping it came out to $30 per box. The next day I saw that boxes 8,9,&amp;10 were on preorder. After much debating I decided to do it for a few reasons. 1. I had a $10 credit from my previous purchase and signing up. 2. Shipping was free cause it came out to over $70 so that saved me close to $18 dollars and 3. They give you $15 dollars back which is awesome. So with the credit and the no shipping it's like getting each box for $20.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now I have beauty boxes coming until may! Soo excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mona14 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just checked Memebox and they now have a Super Box!! I want to buy it, but I already purchased box 8-10.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep I saw that too. It seems that the number of items is the same but your guarantied higher quality and full size which is a good deal but from what I've been seeing even the deluxe sizes in the regular boxes are pretty large and will last me a long time. So no superbox for me. Unless I see some absolutely amazing review of it. Lol


----------



## mona14 (Feb 7, 2014)

That's the way I see it as well. I want to purchase it, but I can't bring myself to spend $70 on one box even if it is higher quality. I've been spending way too much on their boxes. I will have to sit this one out. Though I am going to be really disappointed if it turns out to be an incredible box.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 7, 2014)

Super box anyone??? *___* http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3257/cid/80


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, Has any of you had to pay customs for #4? Seems like everyone I know (and from what I've seen on youtube and blogs) had got them without any problems, but mine is sitting at the Customs Office since last Friday and today my tracking status changed to "Awaiting customs charge"... I live in UK - did they charge any of you or is it just my bad luck?
IM NOT BUYING ANYMORE BOXES until i know for for sure I'm not going to get hit with another Â£13 for customs charges for being uk based,i think for some reason on the bottom of shipping it states this issue and none of my other international subs get done on customs ,i think I'm going to have to email them to say they need to gift and skincare  sample label.as it will seriously put international people off buying there boxes full stop. or it could just be an off day and your box got picked.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning everyone!

Quoting time (cause you all "speak" too much! 25 posts unread? Really?)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, Has any of you had to pay customs for #4? Seems like everyone I know (and from what I've seen on youtube and blogs) had got them without any problems, but mine is sitting at the Customs Office since last Friday and today my tracking status changed to "Awaiting customs charge"... I live in UK - did they charge any of you or is it just my bad luck?
Check your customs/mail rules or whatever. To Portugal Memeboxes will always stop at customs, and then they ask for my Id card (includes taxpayer number) and a copy of payment. If the value is above 42â‚¬ then I have to pay taxes.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How frustrating, I finally get paid and all that's available is the bundle (and I'm so not into paying that far in advance)....and the new "Super Box"...but that's awfully expensive...I guess me and this box aren't meant to be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will not be buying superbox for one reason alone: international packages stop at customs here in Portugal, like I said above. And since I have to send a copy of payment it will show it's mora than 42â‚¬ and I will have to pay taxes... so, no thank you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Response from Memebox:

_Hello Allison!_

_We do not have any plans on releasing them individually yet, however, we will try our best to secure more boxes for #8,#9,#10. We will definitely keep you posted if we have updates on individual boxes. _

That's kind of disappointing. I just hope the bundles don't become the norm. 

Same problem as stated above. Payment will be over 42â‚¬ and I will end up paying taxes even though they ship the boxes separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I really hope they sell them one by one!

Memebox #3 arriveat my country day 30 of january and it still is beeing held by customs. I already send all the documents they asked, but they are sooo slow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Memebox #4 arrived day  3 of february and same story... it is annoying.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got 10$ off with my referral just wrote an email to meme that I was refered by Jennifer Yu  -http://www.youtube.com/jenncyu, and got 10$ off on top of 5$ that I got for signing up. 
The other $5 came from a box or item you purchased or it was given to you by accident. (Which was a lucky accident for you! 




)  I can verify, and double verified with memebox that every blogger/youtuber that works with memebox has a $5 referral for their readers/viewers, and that is on top of the $5 signup bonus.

I just don't want false information out there making people to think they can get $10 in credits for a referral and then be angry at memebox when they only get $5.

To clarify again for anyone who doesn't already know:

*You will receive a $5 credit just for signing up with memebox.*

*Then when you send an e-mail to memebox and let them know who referred you, they will give you another $5 credit.*

Making your credit total $10.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Check your customs/mail rules or whatever. To Portugal Memeboxes will always stop at customs, and then they ask for my Id card (includes taxpayer number) and a copy of payment. If the value is above 42â‚¬ then I have to pay taxes.

I will not be buying superbox for one reason alone: international packages stop at customs here in Portugal, like I said above. And since I have to send a copy of payment it will show it's mora than 42â‚¬ and I will have to pay taxes... so, no thank you.

Same problem as stated above. Payment will be over 42â‚¬ and I will end up paying taxes even though they ship the boxes separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I really hope they sell them one by one!
oh see in the uk i get a customs post email from courier of which you can pay online or at post office,if you pay online before midnight that day it get sent to me for delivery the next day. and if it needs signing for i allocate a neighbour or i sign it online and it gets left in safe place garage ,shed etc.otherwise it can take 2 days to get to post office and then postman pops card through door telling you to go to pick up and pay at post office.

so if goods under Â£135 you don't get charged,if labelled as gift  and under Â£35 no charges.so it seems a little better than poland and portugal,


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other $5 came from a box or item you purchased or it was given to you by accident. (Which was a lucky accident for you! 



)  I can verify, and double verified with memebox that every blogger/youtuber that works with memebox has a $5 referral for their readers/viewers, and that is on top of the $5 signup bonus.

I just don't want false information out there making people to think they can get $10 in credits for a referral and then be angry at memebox when they only get $5.

To clarify again for anyone who doesn't already know:

*You will receive a $5 credit just for signing up with memebox.*

*Then when you send an e-mail to memebox and let them know who referred you, they will give you another $5 credit.*

Making your credit total $10.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The other $5 came from a box or item you purchased or it was given to you by accident. (Which was a lucky accident for you! 



)  I can verify, and double verified with memebox that every blogger/youtuber that works with memebox has a $5 referral for their readers/viewers, and that is on top of the $5 signup bonus.

I just don't want false information out there making people to think they can get $10 in credits for a referral and then be angry at memebox when they only get $5.

To clarify again for anyone who doesn't already know:

*You will receive a $5 credit just for signing up with memebox.*

*Then when you send an e-mail to memebox and let them know who referred you, they will give you another $5 credit.*

Making your credit total $10.
No! I did not buy anything nor did I got it by mistake.  I am sorry but at first I got 5 by ref feral and then they gave me 5 extra and send me an email with apologies :

"We originally credited you $5, however today we just found out that we credited $5 less than we offered. Now you have total $10 referral points from Jennifer Yu.   Thanks for your understanding, and enjoy Memebox."

SO please check the link I refers to in my post before you say I give false information.  I wanted to share this great deal with everyone not spread false rumors !


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No! I did not buy anything nor did I got it by mistake.  I am sorry but at first I got 5 by ref feral and then they gave me 5 extra and send me an email with apologies :

"We originally credited you $5, however today we just found out that we credited $5 less than we offered. Now you have total $10 referral points from Jennifer Yu.   Thanks for your understanding, and enjoy Memebox."

SO please check the link I refers to in my post before you say I give false information.  I wanted to share this great deal with everyone not spread false rumors !  

Maybe they changed that but originally when I was ordering my 3rd box that is why I got. sorry for being nasty. Just wanted everyone to have the same deal as I did.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 7, 2014)

WHAT'S GOING ON!!! 



 LOL!

I haven't been here in like a day or two and now there's 8,9,10 and a super box!! I can't hang.  I'm seriously just playing with box 3 right now.  I haven't even dissected box 2 or 4 yet. 

I'm _kinda_ breaking out which scares me cuz IDK where it's from.  I hope it's not from the BB cream.  Dear memebox, please send us a BB cleanser for all the BB creams you're sending us.  Mahalo!


----------



## dreamka (Feb 7, 2014)

day without order memebox  ---------&gt; lost day


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe they changed that but originally when I was ordering my 3rd box that is why I got. sorry for being nasty. Just wanted everyone to have the same deal as I did.
I will happily look into this again if need be. I'm just reiterating what memebox informed me, as a blogging partner myself. There's no need to get upset. I was simply clarifying that what happened with you is not the usual case.

The last thing memebox needs is a swarm of people e-mailing them demanding another $5 in credits if that's not the case, is all I'm saying.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 7, 2014)

> Super box anyone??? *___* http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3257/cid/80


 I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Too rich for my blood at this point. I think they are going about this strangely. They would build more anticipation if they did things a little more systematically. I mean we LOVE their boxes. No debating that. And if they had a new box come up, let's say every 5th of the month and it was first come, first serve, we would literally set alarm clocks like it was black Friday!! They would sell out quickly I'm sure. But as it is now they are creating a feeling #1 that no one can afford to keep up with every box (even the most die hard fan) and #2 if you miss a box - no worries, another one will be available in like 2.5 seconds!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will happily look into this again if need be. I'm just reiterating what memebox informed me, as a blogging partner myself. There's no need to get upset. I was simply clarifying that what happened with you is not the usual case.

The last thing memebox needs is a swarm of people e-mailing them demanding another $5 in credits if that's not the case, is all I'm saying.
I know sorry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The thing is when I heard about the refferal thing I search through youtube and found a girl that offered 10$ I wrote them they gave me 5$. I did not write them back as I thought oh well 10$ off(5$ sign up 5$ refferal) is fair enough. But then (as you can see in the mail I posted) they wrote me that they made a mistake and gave me 5$ more. So I thought maybe there are some extra dollars hidden in the blogosphere somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Too rich for my blood at this point.
I think they are going about this strangely.
They would build more anticipation if they did things a little more systematically. I mean we LOVE their boxes. No debating that. And if they had a new box come up, let's say every 5th of the month and it was first come, first serve, we would literally set alarm clocks like it was black Friday!! They would sell out quickly I'm sure.
But as it is now they are creating a feeling #1 that no one can afford to keep up with every box (even the most die hard fan) and #2 if you miss a box - no worries, another one will be available in like 2.5 seconds!
I think they get a lot of emails from ppl saying they missed the box and meme want's to make all of them happy. Maybe they thought if we give em 3 boxes in a batch they will stop asking for more now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm gonna have to sit this one out. Too rich for my blood at this point.
I think they are going about this strangely.
They would build more anticipation if they did things a little more systematically. I mean we LOVE their boxes. No debating that. And if they had a new box come up, let's say every 5th of the month and it was first come, first serve, we would literally set alarm clocks like it was black Friday!! They would sell out quickly I'm sure.
But as it is now they are creating a feeling #1 that no one can afford to keep up with every box (even the most die hard fan) and #2 if you miss a box - no worries, another one will be available in like 2.5 seconds!
Agree with all of this!
It would actually be kind of nice if this worked like Glamour Doll Eyes does their OTM subscriptions. I set my alarm for that!
Subscriptions open on the 8th of every month &amp; there are limited spots available, but she offers 1 month, 3 month, 6 month, &amp; 12 month subscriptions. So if you wanted to do just month to month you could always buy 1 month and if you wanted to prepay you could order a longer sub. But regardless, the subscriptions would always open up again the next month. 
 
I know Memebox isn't technically a subscription service, but they might as well be with these 'packs' of boxes.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 7, 2014)

I give up, lol! I have 5, 7, 8., 9, 10 on the way. Super Box, go away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got Lucky Box yesterday morning before it sold out.I have 140.00 cashback coming from ebates on the 15th.If the bundle is still there I will get it then, but we will most likely be on bundle 20 by then lol.


----------



## catheriinela (Feb 7, 2014)

There's a Super Box? The boxes are coming out wayyyyy too fast now! Luckily, I'm fine with missing out on all full-sized products for $70-- I'm ok with going the route of sample sized products to see if I like something first and get them at a lower price than pay more for full-sized items that I may not even like.

But still, they've gotta give some ladies (like me) who don't have all the cash to fork out for all these boxes at one time. Wish they'd wait to put the next one up for sale next Friday when I get paid



.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 7, 2014)

Just noticed the Super Box says 'Super Box #1' .....so I guess that's going to be a regular thing now too.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG. Memebox sloooooooooooooooooow down - seriously!!! Superbox does sound like fun though! But I just want my first box to come - #7 which I have to wait forever for. Sigh. I'm impatient after seeing you all open your goodies!


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 7, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what ever happened to $20 a box. I'll just stalk this thread and be excited with you ladies when you get your boxes. $70 and $90, and my bday is in the summer. I don't have any excuse to give to the hubby, lol. I already have ipsy and PS boxes. Aaah, please sell individual boxes Memebox pleasse !


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys - should I get the superbox? I'm just really curious what it's like! And at $69.99 it qualifies for free shipping and I had $20 in points to use...so that makes it only $49.99 with express shipping. Anyone know if the Membox does SuperBoxes for their Korean subscribers? Just curious to see how it's different from the normal Memebox!


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone else a little overwhelmed? 

I haven't ordered a box yet, and they sell out so fast.  How many boxes have been received?  Trying to look for pictures!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

I e-mailed them last night on the "partner e-mail" which gets a slower response but a more detailed one. Hopefully I can clear some things up with them and also figure out what is going on with the boxes in the future and why they are banging these boxes out so quickly.

I also think we have to remember that this isn't a subscription service. They're essentially selling a product, and every time the put the product up for sale, it sells out. To meet demands, they keep putting up more, and putting up different forms of the product in different price ranges to see what will work best for them.

They're still newly launched and figuring things out and while it can be overwhelming, I think we all need to start realizing that there's always going to be a new box from them, and that each box is not ~*super exclusive*~ like every subscription box will have you believe.

I say, get a box or two. Enjoy them and play around with all the stuff, and if you feel in the mood for another one, wait around for a release and grab it. No need to get every single one!  If you look at it that way, you'll see a constant new box as a good thing rather than a stressful one! Plus it'll make the trade thread for memebox much more active!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 7, 2014)

I signed up for Memebox yesterday hoping to buy the lucky box but was sold out. Where/how do I find that $5 credit for signing up? I just received the welcome email but no mention of a $5 credit/bonus.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha, this is just crazy. If they were including makeup to be part of more of their boxes I would be absolutely buying all of these but since it is mostly skincare I won't be. It is very disappointing that they won't be re-releasing 8,9, and 10 and honestly that is enough to make me walk away from this box for a while since I just have no idea what is going to happen with it on a daily basis. Golden Tote was stressful enough this month without adding another site that I need to refresh on a daily basis!

I get that this is a "Beta" run for them through... It looks like they are trying out different models and seeing what the reaction is. But I do think they are trying them out too quickly. Seriously, it's just February and how many boxes have they released at this point! 

We have had the regular non-subscription, individual box model. The "variation" versions of 2 of the main boxes. Then we have a three box bundle. Now we have a special edition box. It's like every subscription box model rolled up into 1.5 months. 

All that being said... I would just start throwing money at them if they included more makeup, ha!


----------



## olinni (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG! have you guys checked the site recently? Now there's a "Super Box"!!

This is getting ridiculous, #8-10 just came out a few days ago!! 

Anyone planning to get this? Worth it?


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 7, 2014)

I am wondering if they are going bundle mode now. If they are I will be out. I have 3 boxes on order. While I love the boxes, if they are moving away from individual offerings I will not be buying.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wondering if they are going bundle mode now. If they are I will be out. I have 3 boxes on order. While I love the boxes, if they are moving away from individual offerings I will not be buying.
That is something I have recently e-mailed them about. I'm assuming that they will continue to do bundles here and there, but I expressed that some of their customers are concerned that this is going to become the norm, and that many of us aren't going to be able to afford bundles like this on a regular basis, or in general. I'm interested to hear a reply back because I think we're all kind of wondering what the heck they're doing lol.


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 7, 2014)

Miss Jesse Thanks I appreciate your contacting them


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oops Jexie darn spell checker


----------



## devadorned (Feb 7, 2014)

I think they are going to keep pushing supply higher and higher and wilder until they can see the point at which demand falls, where people stop buying them. It makes sense really.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they are going to keep pushing supply higher and higher and wilder until they can see the point at which demand falls, where people stop buying them. It makes sense really.
It makes sense especially for a company that has just launched in the US and is trying to find their footing/what works for them. Thing they don't realize is we're all shopaholics even though we hate it LOL


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 7, 2014)

omg!! I want to buy the superbox, but $70.

Must...somehow....resist...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg!! I want to buy the superbox, but $70.

Must...somehow....resist...
It does say Super box #1, so I'm assuming they'll be more in the future. Better to hold off and see what's in the first one and then decide whether or not to get it in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wondering if they are going bundle mode now. If they are I will be out. I have 3 boxes on order. While I love the boxes, if they are moving away from individual offerings I will not be buying.
That is something I have recently e-mailed them about. I'm assuming that they will continue to do bundles here and there, but I expressed that some of their customers are concerned that this is going to become the norm, and that many of us aren't going to be able to afford bundles like this on a regular basis, or in general. I'm interested to hear a reply back because I think we're all kind of wondering what the heck they're doing lol.


I was looking at your blog and another's to get the value breakdown for the ones that actually have shipped. I did notice a trend that the values were slightly decreasing. HOWEVER, the total value was still at least 3x the purchase price.

In short, it's still a good box but value is dropping... It makes me weary of buying so many in advance without more actually being shipped.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was looking at your blog and another's to get the value breakdown for the ones that actually have shipped. I did notice a trend that the values were slightly decreasing. HOWEVER, the total value was still at least 3x the purchase price.

In short, it's still a good box but value is dropping... It makes me weary of buying so many in advance without more actually being shipped.
I noticed that too, however I've also noticed that the amount of items has gone up. So I'm assuming they try and stay around a certain price range value-wise, and if there are lower cost items that they are adding into the box, they will include more of them. Of course I'm only speculating but that seems to be the trend. We'll see as more boxes come out!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh blimey not another one! I got #4, have #5, and the 8-10 bundle on the way and will pass this. I'll get box #100 next month with the $15 voucher instead.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh blimey not another one! I got #4, have #5, and the 8-10 bundle on the way and will pass this. I'll get box #100 next month with the $15 voucher instead.
oh come onnn renu keep up


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh come onnn renu keep up 
Eeeek! *Runs to stack of empty Lip Factory boxes on top of cupboard and hugs them* I'll have to give up all my other subs and hauling makeup - spent $140 on Memebox in one week already!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG... now there's a Super Box!

I'm pretty sure I need this.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 7, 2014)

will not give up lip factory for sure.,in a week or the speed of these boxes under a week, i have ordered 5,6,7,8,9,10. ontop of all my other boxes weeps of shame.


----------



## HallenD (Feb 7, 2014)

I ordered the lucky box and ordered the super box! The combo one was definitely wayyy intimidating and to give up that much money at once. For the super box though, I had $10 in credit so I was able to apply that =] This is my first memebox order, I'm hoping that it'll be as awesome as the reviews looked!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just ordered the Super box. I used my 15 points I had so I got it for 54.95 and that includes shipping! It less than buying 2 reg. boxes! So I hope it good and doesn't have too many repeats!


----------



## Lily V (Feb 7, 2014)

> Ha, this is just crazy. If they were including makeup to be part of more of their boxes I would be absolutelyÂ buying all of these but since it is mostly skincare I won't be. It is very disappointing that they won't be re-releasing 8,9, and 10 and honestly that is enough to make me walk away from this box for a while since I just have no idea what is going to happen with it on a daily basis. Golden Tote was stressful enough this month without adding another site that I need to refresh on a daily basis! I get that this is a "Beta" run forÂ them through... It looks like they are trying out different models and seeing what the reaction is. But I do think they are trying them out too quickly. Seriously, it's just February and how many boxes have they released at this point!Â  We have had the regular non-subscription, individual box model. The "variation" versionsÂ of 2 of the main boxes. Then we have a three box bundle. Now we have a special edition box. It's like every subscription box model rolled up into 1.5 months.Â  All that being said... *I would just start throwing money at them if they included more makeup, ha!*


 OMG!!THIS! more makeup would be my downfall!! I seriously hope they do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2014)

So within the last few days I discovered Memebox reviews on YouTube. I was so curious to try so I just purchased the Luckybox#1 on the 5th and Superbox#1 today! My hope is that since they are the "first" of their type, the goodies will be magnificent in order to gain subscribers to the new types of boxes. I hope I am right and I will let you all know what I think once I have received them in the mail! I am a huge fan of skin serums so I am hoping for some of those! This is just an experiment so we'll see...


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 7, 2014)

Me too; that's precisely what I have done.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 7, 2014)

I came so close to buying the super box, even though it is so expensive...but I successfully slapped my hand away and ordered a couple of dresses from ModCloth instead! (My wardrobe is pathetic...I need clothes so badly, NOT more beauty stuff....remember that, self...)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It makes sense especially for a company that has just launched in the US and is trying to find their footing/what works for them. Thing they don't realize is we're all shopaholics even though we hate it LOL
I think they realize it and that is precisely why they are doing it. I want to get my first actual box before I slam any more money down....


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came so close to buying the super box, even though it is so expensive...but I successfully slapped my hand away and ordered a couple of dresses from ModCloth instead! (My wardrobe is pathetic...I need clothes so badly, NOT more beauty stuff....remember that, self...)
Ditto! Every time I start thinking that maybe it wouldn't be too bad to get another box, I remind myself that I have plans for Golden Tote that don't involve more Korean cosmetics. It's hard though...


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 8, 2014)

What really gets me is in the description for the superbox it claims to include makeup and not just skincare so I'm totally torn. But without receiving any of my 4 regular boxes and the lucky box I'm very hesitant to throw down another 70 big ones. For those who get it I hope you love it and I'm sure I will be super jealous to read all the reviews. *Cringes*. :scared:


----------



## inciaa (Feb 8, 2014)

> IM NOT BUYING ANYMORE BOXES until i know for for sure I'm not going to get hit with another Â£13 for customs charges for being uk based,i think for some reason on the bottom of shipping it states this issue and none of my other international subs get done on customs ,i think I'm going to have to email them to say they need to gift and skincare Â sample label.as it will seriously put international people off buying there boxes full stop. or it could just be an off day and your box got picked.


 Oh, I did write an answer to your post, but via Tapatalk and apparently it never showed up... I'll email them asking if they'll put "gift / cosmetic samples" as well as if they can post my boxes normally, not with courier as I was told that customs don't pay as much attention to normally shipped parcels. I'll see what happens with #5 and if it's so bad again I'll ask them to ship to Poland, none of my polish friends got charged with customs and they already got their boxes on Monday... Have you receive the letter already, do you know how much we have to pay? I know it's over Â£9 but I'm afraid that with handling fee it's gonna be more expensive then the box itself :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came so close to buying the super box, even though it is so expensive...but I successfully slapped my hand away and ordered a couple of dresses from ModCloth instead! (My wardrobe is pathetic...I need clothes so badly, NOT more beauty stuff....remember that, self...) 
Ditto! Every time I start thinking that maybe it wouldn't be too bad to get another box, I remind myself that I have plans for Golden Tote that don't involve more Korean cosmetics. It's hard though... 

mmhmm... it really is hard, especially since I'm so drawn to korean cosmetics and their cute packaging!

But, my wardrobe is so sad that all I have to do is remind myself that once I get my face all pretty and made up, I have nothing to put myself in but scrubs and pajamas...it helps a bit...lol.

At least this thread exists so I can continue to spy on what everyone is getting and live vicariously through them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And maybe by the time I get my wardrobe to passable status (I'm trying to buy 3 dresses or outfits a month until it's satisfactory)  some people will be memeboxed out, and maybe I'll be able to get my hands on a regular memebox without having to pay for it 45 years in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 8, 2014)

> What really gets me is in the description for the superbox it claims to include makeup and not just skincare so I'm totally torn. But without receiving any of my 4 regular boxes and the lucky box I'm very hesitant to throw down another 70 big ones. For those who get it I hope you love it and I'm sure I will be super jealous to read all the reviews. *Cringes*. :scared:


 Be careful how you interpret "makeup". They may just mean gloss/tints and bb creams. It would be awesome if it had blush/eye shadows/powders, but who knows.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I did write an answer to your post, but via Tapatalk and apparently it never showed up...
I'll email them asking if they'll put "gift / cosmetic samples" as well as if they can post my boxes normally, not with courier as I was told that customs don't pay as much attention to normally shipped parcels. I'll see what happens with #5 and if it's so bad again I'll ask them to ship to Poland, none of my polish friends got charged with customs and they already got their boxes on Monday...

Have you receive the letter already, do you know how much we have to pay? I know it's over Â£9 but I'm afraid that with handling fee it's gonna be more expensive then the box itself :/
yep as for now we I didn't have to pay customs as long as it's not over 100$ they don't pay much attention I hope (I am from Poland btw)


----------



## inciaa (Feb 8, 2014)

> yep as for now we I didn't haveÂ to pay customs as long as it's not over 100$ they don't pay much attention I hope (I am from Poland btw)


 I asked them to cancel my orders and give me a refund, but maybe I should just ask to ship it to my mum and then she'll send it to me from Poland... So much fuss over some samples :/ too much headache, I think I'm done with them. I'd love to get all them boxes, but I don't want to worry all the time about the customs and shipment...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 8, 2014)

> Oh, I did write an answer to your post, but via Tapatalk and apparently it never showed up... I'll email them asking if they'll put "gift / cosmetic samples" as well as if they can post my boxes normally, not with courier as I was told that customs don't pay as much attention to normally shipped parcels. I'll see what happens with #5 and if it's so bad again I'll ask them to ship to Poland, none of my polish friends got charged with customs and they already got their boxes on Monday... Have you receive the letter already, do you know how much we have to pay? I know it's over Â£9 but I'm afraid that with handling fee it's gonna be more expensive then the box itself :/


 No I asked at the post office after looking online and they said the same we shouldn't get charged . But to check the label and speak to the company if need be. With handling fees and customs it is Â£13. I'm awaiting my parcel to ship. We don't get sent a letter in the uk they email or the post office leave a blue card and we don't have to show I'd or the payment order letter. Apparently uk do it easier than the rest of the EU. I have emailed meme but awaiting a reply.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I asked them to cancel my orders and give me a refund, but maybe I should just ask to ship it to my mum and then she'll send it to me from Poland... So much fuss over some samples :/ too much headache, I think I'm done with them. I'd love to get all them boxes, but I don't want to worry all the time about the customs and shipment...
Send it to your mom! that's what I plan to do with my Shinybox and others when I am abroad.


----------



## inciaa (Feb 8, 2014)

> No I asked at the post office after looking online and they said the same we shouldn't get charged . But to check the label and speak to the company if need be. With handling fees and customs it is Â£13. I'm awaiting my parcel to ship. We don't get sent a letter in the uk they email or the post office leave a blue card and we don't have to show I'd or the payment order letter. Apparently uk do it easier than the rest of the EU. I have emailed meme but awaiting a reply.


 Eeee... When I was charged with customs on a parcel from my in laws from Hong Kong I received a letter! It was just last month! And when they didn't update the tracking for 3 days I send them an email what's going on and they (parcelforce) replied that I'm charged customs and to await a letter... No email, nothing in the mailbox! Weird... I guess I should call them. Aga, I think it's too much fuss for something like this... Besides the shipment price from Poland will be really high. I just traded with a girl on a WizaÅ¼ forum and I got her letter today - 18 zÅ‚otych for two face masks! I don't think it's worth it... So, I called Parcelforce, they said they can't help me, blah bla blah, something about going to their depo on Monday, but she gave me wrong number to call... Agrgh! What do I do now? I'll be lucky to get this box in Feb! And to pay so much money for it... I'm really upset :/ Is there any way that after we pay we can contact customs and say that they actually shouldn't charge it according to their policy and ask for a refund?


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Eeee... When I was charged with customs on a parcel from my in laws from Hong Kong I received a letter! It was just last month! And when they didn't update the tracking for 3 days I send them an email what's going on and they (parcelforce) replied that I'm charged customs and to await a letter... No email, nothing in the mailbox! Weird... I guess I should call them.

Aga, I think it's too much fuss for something like this... Besides the shipment price from Poland will be really high. I just traded with a girl on a WizaÅ¼ forum and I got her letter today - 18 zÅ‚otych for two face masks! I don't think it's worth it...

So, I called Parcelforce, they said they can't help me, blah bla blah, something about going to their depo on Monday, but she gave me wrong number to call... Agrgh! What do I do now? I'll be lucky to get this box in Feb!
And to pay so much money for it... I'm really upset :/ Is there any way that after we pay we can contact customs and say that they actually shouldn't charge it according to their policy and ask for a refund?
I usually wait till some of my friends come to visit then they bring me loads of stuff but true not worth the fuzz to be honest...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 8, 2014)

Trying to decide between the Superbox or preordering 8, 9, 10.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 8, 2014)

Just used the cheese cream for the first time and I am in LOVE


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just used the cheese cream for the first time and I am in LOVE 




hahah yay! Another one in the cheese cream fan club!!!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Just used the cheese cream for the first time and I am in LOVEÂ


 Isn't it amazing?? I am bring it to my parents right now because I have to show my mom how amazing it is (despite the fact that she will yell about me spending MORE money!!)


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay... to conclude my Memebox 4th edition delivery drama..... The notice I received on Monday did not have a date of when it would be returned to sender. So, since I work, I waited until Saturday to stand in line with 30 other people for the three hours the post office is open only to find out it had been returned to sender.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 8, 2014)

I almo



> Okay... to conclude my Memebox 4th edition delivery drama..... The notice I received on Monday did not have a date of when it would be returned to sender. So, since I work, I waited until Saturday to stand in line with 30 other people for the three hours the post office is open only to find out it had been returned to sender.


 I almost had this happen to me for box #3, when memebox told me it was waiting at USPS for a week when they provided me wrong shipping info. They said they would just mail it back to me. I know it's a huge pain to wait for it again though, but all is not lost!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 8, 2014)

> I almo I almost had this happen to me for box #3, when memebox told me it was waiting at USPS for a week when they provided me wrong shipping info. They said they would just mail it back to me. I know it's a huge pain to wait for it again though, but all is not lost!


 Oh, that would be nice. Thank you! I did change my address on their site so that the other boxes I ordered will be delivered to my office, so hopefully this won't be an issue in the future.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm surprised the 8,9,and 10'set has not sold out yet. When they were selling these individually it wouldn't last more than 2 days. Maybe they are finally hitting their limit on how much people are willing to shell out for beauty products all at once.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 8, 2014)

> > I almo I almost had this happen to me for box #3, when memebox told me it was waiting at USPS for a week when they provided me wrong shipping info. They said they would just mail it back to me. I know it's a huge pain to wait for it again though, but all is not lost!
> 
> 
> Oh, that would be nice. Thank you! I did change my address on their site so that the other boxes I ordered will be delivered to my office, so hopefully this won't be an issue in the future.


 May I ask...how many times did they attempt? Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 8, 2014)

> May I ask...how many times did they attempt? Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 Of course you can ask, silly....  They only attempted once, after the first day, I had to go pick it up at the post office, which opens long after I leave for work and closes after I start my hour long drive home.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that the Super Box has been labeled as Super Box #1 ? Just wondering. I wonder if they are going to have more? It seems the combination of boxes 8, 9, 10 is slow going but I wondering since this is a presale items and they have time to get the product if they are not just leaving the boxes open for however long they can to see how many sales they get? What does anyone think? Or have I been thinking to much? LOL ,: ). Well, as I said just a thinking about it. Like I don't have anything else to do in my life. . . . .hmmmmm well have a good night everyone.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 8, 2014)

So, I'm one of the people who pre-ordered the 8,9,10 box bundle and about five minutes later decided I had to have the Super Box as well. I don't have any of the other boxes, but I was absolutely drooling over what you guys were posting in this thread. I have pretty sensitive skin, so I'm hoping to have better luck with Korean products.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 8, 2014)

> Omg. I know!!! I can actually afford that but not until Monday -_-" Hopefuly to isn't sold out by then!!! I do want that one!!!


Super box anyone??? *___* http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3257/cid/80


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm considering it! I have points from buying the bundle...and it's all makeup which I love! I have a few things (Korean makeup) in my cart on eBay and those combined are more than this box so...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 9, 2014)

> Omg.


 What!!! I want it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 9, 2014)

Ohhhh seriously considering superbox #2...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm taking the plunge. Anyone else with me? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enable, enable*


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I'm taking the plunge. Anyone else with me? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *enable, enable*


 Yes! But what do they think we are made of???? Unlimited money trees??? This is getting stressful and if it wasn't makeup I wouldn't do it!!! But since it is only makeup, I will do it. Oh well another $47 blown!!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

I told you all earlier they had put super box #1 on the first one. They were getting ready for this one! Oh well. . . .!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a problem. I bought this box too, because... makeup. I seriously need to pare down my subs in a few months after I figure out what suits me best. I might be drowning in makeup and skincare products (more so than I already am) before too long!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I told you all earlier they had put super box #1 on the first one. They were getting ready for this one! Oh well. . . .!


 What boxes have you bought so far? I have received 3 and 4 and have 5, 7, (8, 9, 10) and now Superbox #2 on the way! Oh well- my birthday is coming up, box 5 is a v-day gift from the boyfriend and I have credits and ebates money so I don't feel as guilty! I thi I may unsub to ipsy so the $ can go to meme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 9, 2014)

Problem? Nahhhhhh.....


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 9, 2014)

GAHHHH!! What's next? Super Duper box!? Good grief..all right.. I am in...for both...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> What boxes have you bought so far? I have received 3 and 4 and have 5, 7, (8, 9, 10) and now Superbox #2 on the way! Oh well- my birthday is coming up, box 5 is a v-day gift from the boyfriend and I have credits and ebates money so I don't feel as guilty! I thi I may unsub to ipsy so the $ can go to meme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have received #'s 2,3&amp;4 Ordered #'s. 5,6,7 lucky box, #'s 8,9,10, SB 1, SB 2 To much if you ask me!!! LOL Well what I don't like will go in kits for new mothers at the Pregnancy center or for our Interchurch Ministries for homeless&amp; low income women. Best I can do!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2014)

I have e-mailed memebox again today from the main e-mail since it doesn't seem like they're getting back to anyone on the partners e-mail address. I've asked them a bunch of questions including some of the questions/concerns that you all have had. I'm hoping to hear back from them at some point soon. I know they've been busier than ever (let's be honest, it's probably because of MUT people buying all their boxes LOL



) But I really wish they'd communicate better with their blogging/youtube partners about what the heck is going on! LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I have e-mailed memebox again today from the main e-mail since it doesn't seem like they're getting back to anyone on the partners e-mail address. I've asked them a bunch of questions including some of the questions/concerns that you all have had. I'm hoping to hear back from them at some point soon. I know they've been busier than ever (let's be honest, it's probably because of MUT people buying all their boxes LOL :icon_chee ) But I really wish they'd communicate better with their blogging/youtube partners about what the heck is going on! LOL


 It would be good if they did MissJexie! They keep putting out these boxes and our wallets are getting paper thin! It also would be good if they mixed more makeup into the box since people seem to want them too. A good combination of 50/50 would work!!! LOL doubt if they will ever get to that, but it would be a nice try!! : ) You have been so sweet with everything and I hate to ask that of you. I have also rotten but with no answers and I have written maybe 5-6 times with different needs or thoughts. They might speak to you more since you are one of their reviewers or bloggers. Thank you for all you do. I just ordered the super box #2 makeup because I would love some make up that's Korean. But I can't keep ordering and I think most of us are in that state. Let them know that. I don't think they know how a sub. Box works. They way they are putting them out makes me think this!! Well, off to bed getting really late here. Nancy


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Omg I seriously have a problem! Just ordered super box #2. Used my $15 dollar credit so it came to $30 with shipping. Not too bad. Considering that I just spent over $50 bucks at lancome today for brow pencils... But I did get their gift with purchase. Lol


----------



## Patantao (Feb 9, 2014)

I ordered SB#2... Just sad they don't offer any points with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was plannin on saving up some so I could use on another order later that was over the 42â‚¬.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 9, 2014)

This is Memebox #3, so you can see how customs work around here... I am a very patient lady.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, I did write an answer to your post, but via Tapatalk and apparently it never showed up...
I'll email them asking if they'll put "gift / cosmetic samples" as well as if they can post my boxes normally, not with courier as I was told that customs don't pay as much attention to normally shipped parcels. I'll see what happens with #5 and if it's so bad again I'll ask them to ship to Poland, none of my polish friends got charged with customs and they already got their boxes on Monday...

Have you receive the letter already, do you know how much we have to pay? I know it's over Â£9 but I'm afraid that with handling fee it's gonna be more expensive then the box itself :/
I am located in the UK. I was charged Â£19.48 for my memebox 3  and now i know i will be charged Â£19.85 for my memebox 4 by customs. Under UK law if the item with shipping is below Â£15 there should not be any charges to pay. I used some discounts on my memebox 4 so i paid Â£14.50 for the box. I was still charged by UK customs. I spoke to plenty of people in ParcelForce and customs. And its pointless. I need to pay ransom charges or I wont get my parcel. All i can do is to complain to HMRC but it takes around 6 months to get a reply! btw my memebox was marked as GIFT and that didn't change anything. it seems like UK customs do whatever they want and come up with any value and charge you Import VAT and Parcelforce charges  Â£13.50 on top of that for HANDLING the parcel. I waited OVER 2 weeks for my box and most of the time it spent with UK customs. I am furious. I am not sure if changing shipping to standard will change anything as i mentioned UK customs just assume! the value of item and ignore the declaration on the package. What proves it is that my memebox 4 which was cheaper for me got charged more by customs than memebox 3. My sister in Poland was contacted by Polish customs as they thought value on declaration was too low but after providing prove of payment the items were release without any charges. It is not the case in the UK. They just come up with ANY value of the item and first charge you and then its up to you to fill form, provide plenty of prove and wait patiently for 6 month to try to get your money back. As i was told by a guy from PArcel force" nothing you buy abroad is below Â£15 because it doesn't matter what you paid for item+shipping because we know the postage must have been more than you have paid" so now you know how UK customs work. Sorry for the negativity but these experience spoilt the pleasure of receiving the boxes for me. I am dreading as i have 3 more boxes coming and i am sure i will be hit almost Â£60 custom charges for those in total. Even though i shouldn't.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I have received #'s 2,3&amp;4 Ordered #'s. 5,6,7 lucky box, #'s 8,9,10, SB 1, SB 2 To much if you ask me!!! LOL Well what I don't like will go in kits for new mothers at the Pregnancy center or for our Interchurch Ministries for homeless&amp; low income women. Best I can do!!!


 I have received and ordered the same exact boxes as you!!! except for superbox #1 and #2....which I'm now convinced to buy given I have credits ($21) and it will be free shipping for both combined!!! Also, did you guys know that we got credits for making reviews on the website? It's only 1 point per review but that's still a $1! And thy don't get added right away- mine took me a few days to be added to my point history but it shows up as receiving board points! Just thought i would point that out in case anyone else was left out in the dark about it like me!!!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 9, 2014)

If it helps- it took them two days to add points for my review!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

> If it helps- it took them two days to add points for my review!


 Yep it took them A day or so to give me my $1 fora review I did.the only thing is that they posts our full first and last name next to the post which may be fine for some ppl but I would rather it just be usernames. I wrote them an email and they said that they will be trying to fix it but it could take some time. [edit] I just checked my post and they fixed it to only show our usernames! Score!!! Thanks memebox for excellent costumer service


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 9, 2014)

I didn't know you could review for points! It's too bad they don't have more products on the site from the memeboxes... 

I just reviewed the boxes I've already received and two products that are on the site that I tried already. So, five points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 9, 2014)

I reviewed three things but only got two points. I did check to see if my reviews were up and they were. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Good to know about the review points! Going on there and reviewing now.

Am I the only one who wants them to include a snail gel in a future box? I have some Benton snail samples on their way to me, but I would love to try something similar! They have several snail products on the site so I am hoping they thrown one in soon.


----------



## amidea (Feb 9, 2014)

someone asked this question above but i dont think it was answered, how do we get the credit for signing up?

TIA!


----------



## zentea (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Am I the only one who wants them to include a snail gel in a future box? I have some Benton snail samples on their way to me, but I would love to try something similar! They have several snail products on the site so I am hoping they thrown one in soon.
Yes!! I'd love to try a snail product, I never have. I wonder if they are actually effective.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 9, 2014)

Waaaaah I want Superbox #2 but I've forbidden myself from buying anymore till mid-March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to sleep on it tonight but by tomorrow, someone talk me over to either side, please!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Waaaaah I want Superbox #2 but I've forbidden myself from buying anymore till mid-March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to sleep on it tonight but by tomorrow, someone talk me over to either side, please!


 Talk and more talk and talk says buy, buy, buy it's got makeup in it! Korean makeup in it! Something different! You've never tried!! Buy, buy, buy!!!! is this enough or does talk keep having to keep talking!!!!! LOL buy, buy, buy!!!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Talk and more talk and talk says buy, buy, buy it's got makeup in it! Korean makeup in it! Something different! You've never tried!! Buy, buy, buy!!!! is this enough or does talk keep having to keep talking!!!!! LOL buy, buy, buy!!!!
The makeup-only part is drawing me in. I'm caving. The makeup addict in me loves you though my wallet hates you... Anyone worried about the shades they may send out? For instance, I'm not into deeps and neons....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

The makeup-only part is drawing me in. I'm caving. The makeup addict in me loves you though my wallet hates you... Anyone worried about the shades they may send out? For instance, I'm not into deeps and neons....
I'm sitting these super boxes out until i have seen the first of each. 

i think you definatly need to ask what they class as make up in Korea, as it doesn't usually mean lipstick,gloss,eyeshadow as such.untill i see the actual box content reviews I'm not buying. I'm sure there will be more to come.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2014)

So memebox finally got back to me on all the questions and issues that I had brought up with them!:

_Apology for delay in replying!_   _We have so high volume of email, and there are delay in replying all the inquiries from customers and partners._   _Yes, we will send products for review and giveaway products along with Memebox #5, and it is scheduled in next week._ _Since Memebox #5 has two types, some bloggers/youtubers would receive #5 and some would receive #5-2._ _About your blog giveaway, I just thought we can also send you Superbox, so you can introduce super box and have giveaway event with the products included! There will be more than 5 full size items!! _   *About referral points, in the very beginning of our service in the US, we offered a referral points of $10 for those youtubers who requested us for referral promotion.** A Month later, we decided to open all the referral points to all of our partners, but lower the points to from $10 to $5 in order to share the benefit with more subscribers of youtubers and bloggers. *(to the person who was angry with me for suggesting that everyone gets $5 referral credit. They also assured me in a second e-mail that from now on, no matter who refers you, you will only receive $5.)   *We will keep releasing single boxes. Since we acquired so many users than we expected, the regular boxes sold out so fast but there continued to be a very high demand That is why we had to keep releasing new boxes, and we released #8,#9,#10 packages for those who really love Memebox to let them secure the box first by pre-ordering. However, we will continue to release the box, but there might not be so many quantity. Thank you so much for your comments, and we will try our best!*   _We believe we will send you #5, #6 and #7, however, within #5 we are not certain whether we will send you #5 or #5-2! We will let you know as soon as we schedule the shipping._   _We are so sorry that there has been delays on updating! As we are selling more boxes and having more users, there has been delay on replying and updating our partners like you..._ _We are having much more fans than we expected, and since then we are working on to meet all the needs from our customers and trying our best to develop new services and new products for our customers best satisfaction!_   _If there is anything else we can do better for you, please let us know anytime!!!_   ****   So there you have it. Hopefully they'll stick to their word and start slowing down on the quantity of boxes that are available. I suppose we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sitting these super boxes out until i have seen the first of each. 

i think you definatly need to ask what they class as make up in Korea, as it doesn't usually mean lipstick,gloss,eyeshadow as such.untill i see the actual box content reviews I'm not buying. I'm sure there will be more to come.
BB and CC creams, definitely, and false eyelashes - I never use either. Also maybe blush. And judging from Box #4, there should be lip tint. You're right about eyeshadows and pigmented, proper lipstick bullets. I haven't seen them in any of the previous boxes.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

On their website under makeup they have put out a lot more Makeup items in the past few days. Hopefully that will help in viewing what they regard as makeup in a Korean culture.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BB and CC creams, definitely, and false eyelashes - I never use either. Also maybe blush. And judging from Box #4, there should be lip tint. You're right about eyeshadows and pigmented, proper lipstick bullets. I haven't seen them in any of the previous boxes.
they use lip tints,but yes bb creams,cc creams,dd creams, also includes tweezers,eye tints,and eye lenses.and yes false lashes,the class as make up.hollikahholika,and such is a sub catagory ,i think these boxes will become a good seller if they include makeup makeup as we know it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

Also, thank you Rachel for all you have done as far as contacting them and communicating it back to us! I so look forward to trying out for the giveaway!!! Would love to win that box!!!: )


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 9, 2014)

Huh. I just sent them an email &amp; got an email with a ticket number back. That's new! Must be trying to organize emails &amp; such since theyre so busy. I was toying with the idea of buying the 8,9,&amp;10 bundle but I think I'll hold out &amp; see if they start releasing separate boxes at some point.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Huh. I just sent them an email &amp; got an email with a ticket number back. That's new! Must be trying to organize emails &amp; such since theyre so busy. I was toying with the idea of buying the 8,9,&amp;10 bundle but I think I'll hold out &amp; see if they start releasing separate boxes at some point.


 Miss Jexie post up above says that when she emailed Memebox they said they were going to keep releasing the boxes as single boxes there just might not be a lot of them. You'll have to take your chances on rather you get to them in time when they release them as single boxes, I guess! I also got a ticket # back today when I emailed them. I agree, they probably are just trying to keep track with being so busy and then so many emails. I know I've emailed them several times and never hear back from them, so I appreciated Rachel emailing them and letting us know what they said. She covered a lot of info in the above post! Nancy


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 9, 2014)

Guys - I caved and bought superbox #1 and #2!!! I had $21 in credits so it was hard not to. Haha this is getting ridiculous but I'm so excited to see what we get! I've already gotten #2,3,4 and loved it! Now I'm expecting #5,6,7,8,9,10 and luckybox and SB #1 and #2. Also does anyone know if the free shipping on orders over $70 is express or just standard?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Guys - I caved and bought superbox #1 and #2!!! I had $21 in credits so it was hard not to. Haha this is getting ridiculous but I'm so excited to see what we get! I've already gotten #2,3,4 and loved it! Now I'm expecting #5,6,7,8,9,10 and luckybox and SB #1 and #2. Also does anyone know if the free shipping on orders over $70 is express or just standard?


 Glad you are joining us on this endeavor and I am getting the exact same boxes as you so we can share what we get together! I just hope we don't enable each other too much!!! LOL. I have just about spent my wad and I am at the end of buying boxes for a while. Of course I said that several boxes ago!! My husband luckily got me boxes 8, 9, 10 for Valentines day!! Yeah! I was so glad for that. Well have a great week and hopefully box 5 will be on its way soon! : )


----------



## annifer (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been trying so hard not to order #8, #9, #10 and the superboxes.  Part of me wants to wait until I get boxes 5-2 and 6 before I order anything else.  Plus, I think I rather wait until more regular single boxes are available.  This is really hard...lol.


----------



## Nora F (Feb 9, 2014)

Do we get the $15 right away when ordering #8, #9, #10?


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Do we get the $15 right away when ordering #8, #9, #10?


 You will get the 15 points in a day or so when they add them to your account. It's not automatc. If after a few days you don't see them then just email them and they are very good about getting the points to you quickly


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmm, I think boxes 8,9,10 are sold out. Giving me a 'select an option' message again when I try to add to cart.


----------



## Nora F (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm, I think boxes 8,9,10 are sold out. Giving me a 'select an option' message again when I try to add to cart.
Awww, no way! That's what i get for waiting too long to order. lol 

Thanks!


----------



## Nora F (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You will get the 15 points in a day or so when they add them to your account. It's not automatc. If after a few days you don't see them then just email them and they are very good about getting the points to you quickly
Thank you!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!! I'd love to try a snail product, I never have. I wonder if they are actually effective.  
I have read comments from a lot of people raving about them on another forum, but yea, I'd like to try them out myself. The one that I saw most people talking about was the Benton one, so I ordered some samples on ebay. From what I understand though Benton is a really popular brand overseas, but not in Korea itself. I think I would put almost anything on my face, including crushed up snail guts, if it was a HG item for my skin!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You will get the 15 points in a day or so when they add them to your account. It's not automatc. If after a few days you don't see them then just email them and they are very good about getting the points to you quickly
Sigh, I got a few cash gifts for my B'Day and decided to splurge on these afterall. There really wasn't much else I wanted! Picked up the SuperBox #2 while I was at it. Anyway, I bought them this morning and the points were on my account when I looked at it this afternoon so that was pretty quick. On the other hand, they still haven't credited me my points for the peripera lip stain that leaked.


----------



## farrah3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have received #'s 2,3&amp;4
Ordered #'s. 5,6,7 lucky box, #'s 8,9,10, SB 1, SB 2

To much if you ask me!!! LOL
Well what I don't like will go in kits for new mothers at the Pregnancy center or for our Interchurch Ministries for homeless&amp; low income women.

Best I can do!!!
I LOVE the donation to the Pregnancy Center idea----that's super!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm, I think boxes 8,9,10 are sold out. Giving me a 'select an option' message again when I try to add to cart.
BTW - Just got a confirmation from CS that the Bundle is out of stock. Looks like we will see a new box available soon!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Sigh, I got a few cash gifts for my B'Day and decided to splurge on these afterall. There really wasn't much else I wanted! Picked up the SuperBox #2 while I was at it. Anyway, I bought them this morning and the points were on my account when I looked at it this afternoon so that was pretty quick. On the other hand, they still haven't credited me my points for the peripera lip stain that leaked.


 Yours leaked too? Just email them. They credited me 6 pts. I had the option of getting a replacement but they suggested I do points and I'm glad I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yours leaked too? Just email them. They credited me 6 pts. I had the option of getting a replacement but they suggested I do points and I'm glad I did





Ditto. I emailed them again and they responded less than 10 minutes saying they had credited my account. Hope the ticketing system will help them keep up with the uptick in demand they are seeing.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm glad you guys received a response. I never received one after multiple emails and I had to open a PayPal case. I won't be ordering from them again.


----------



## TracyT (Feb 9, 2014)

Silly question - do most of you who've ordered choose the express mail or the regular? I'm not a patient gal, but I don't want to pay $20+ either. Am I missing something?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I'm glad you guys received a response. I never received one after multiple emails and I had to open a PayPal case. I won't be ordering from them again.


 What happened?


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 9, 2014)

I was missing 3 items from the 4th box. I still have another two boxes I ordered which I regret now. I've just never had a company flat out ignore my emails.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was missing 3 items from the 4th box. I still have another two boxes I ordered which I regret now. I've just never had a company flat out ignore my emails.
Have you tried emailing them since they started this ticketing system? I think they had too many emails to deal with and lost track of some, including mine and some others who have commented here. It's not good at all that they never responded to you though.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I LOVE the donation to the Pregnancy Center idea----that's super!


 Yes, I save every little makeup bag I get or small box such as a birch box or birch box man box and put an assortment in them and wart it up as a small gift. I don't put who it's from or any name on it. Just put. . . . A gift to a beautiful woman . . . . I love doing !


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was missing 3 items from the 4th box. I still have another two boxes I ordered which I regret now. I've just never had a company flat out ignore my emails.

Yea they had a LOT of emails come in at once and lost track of them. I honestly don't think they realized how popular they would get so soon. I would go to the memebox website and e-mail directly from the little "contact" area at the bottom corner of the page. You should get a ticket # now, which helps them keep them in order and will help you in case they don't get back to you to have a ticket # to reference.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 9, 2014)

> Yea they had a LOT of emails come in at once and lost track of them. I honestly don't think they realized how popular they would get so soon. I would go to the memebox website and e-mail directly from the little "contact" area at the bottom corner of the page. You should get a ticket # now, which helps them keep them in order and will help you in case they don't get back to you to have a ticket # to reference.


 Also, I was assigned a ticket number by just replying to the last email I had sent them (so they had the whole conversation)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

I have finally had an email this morning since we all contacted them last week. If you are in the uk or Europe they are working on how to send to us with no customs charges. They are labelled gift and asked us to email what the tax free quota is for the country we are in. It does sound promising.at present it's being declared at $29.99


----------



## Plushy (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine was labelled as a gift and value $27,97 and I was still charges Â£19.45 uk customs. The gift option is only valid if sent from individual not a company. My box 4 was below customs fees value and I was still charge. I wouldn't have my hopes high and uk customs do whatever they pleased. They come up with their own value. They add shipping cost ( what they think it is) to the value on declaration which is already with shipping!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

> Mine was labelled as a gift and value $27,97 and I was still charges Â£19.45 uk customs. The gift option is only valid if sent from individual not a company. My box 4 was below customs fees value and I was still charge. I wouldn't have my hopes high and uk customs do whatever they pleased. They come up with their own value. They add shipping cost ( what they think it is) to the value on declaration which is already with shipping!


 I have emailed them all the info. To be fair all my international sub boxes come through as gift and are exempt of customs charge as it all is Put through on postage costs. Gift option can be used by personal and company under Â£35. You may of been unlucky some people get caught with there box. My yes style box did once. Did they label all the goods on the label can you remember as all the others seem to label. 2 . All my boxes were taken by in mean last week I will go check if I have any lying a round to check though. I now they said they are having teething issues which I understand they didn't realise how well the boxes would go . And they have some great things to come . By the way I'm #187 this morning on emails.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have emailed them all the info. To be fair all my international sub boxes come through as gift and are exempt of customs charge as it all is
Put through on postage costs. Gift option can be used by personal and company under Â£35. You may of been unlucky some people get caught with there box. My yes style box did once. Did they label all the goods on the label can you remember as all the others seem to label. 2 . All my boxes were taken by in mean last week I will go check if I have any lying a round to check though.
I now they said they are having teething issues which I understand they didn't realise how well the boxes would go . And they have some great things to come . By the way I'm #187 this morning on emails.


Both boxes were marked as a gift. When you see custom label with charges it clearly states gifts from individual to individual are excluded up to value Â£35. My point is the my memebox 4 was below the customs value even for merchadise which is Â£15 and was charges more than memebox 3 which had higher declared value. Seems like with UK customs its a lottery. Real value doesnt seem to matter to them. I have received 2 boxes so far and both with customs (import VAT+handling charges) almost Â£20. Not impressed so far with UK customs and weay they handle it. I have disagreed with the charges but it takes up to 6 months to get decision back from HMRC. On the declaration it was only written GIFT and total value for the box (inclusive of shipping). My membox 3 - $27.97, Membox 4 - $22.97 I have been in contact with memebox and informed them about everything and asked to have my boxes shipped via Stamdard as then even if charged handling fee is Â£5 less.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes!! I'd love to try a snail product, I never have. I wonder if they are actually effective.  
I have read comments from a lot of people raving about them on another forum, but yea, I'd like to try them out myself. The one that I saw most people talking about was the Benton one, so I ordered some samples on ebay. From what I understand though Benton is a really popular brand overseas, but not in Korea itself. I think I would put almost anything on my face, including crushed up snail guts, if it was a HG item for my skin!

I got the snail mask Glossybox sent out a while back and I really loved it, I would so love to try more snail things! Super awesome if you can get past the idea of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

yes i know its a lottery,i always choose standard for boxes,i wonder how vegan cuts,lipfactory and glamabox which are more money don't get it,i believe it is to do with the customs labelling and shipping cost.i told them to email glamabox to ask how they do it.

have you asked the uk you tubers under there videos if they got caught on customs charges.i know memebox are defiantly looking into the whole shipping /customs charge issue for us though,i believe as a korean company hey will do as they say as they as a country are very into helping get the best for there customers.and the charges don't bother me too much but as i ordered from box5-10 in under a week it looks a lot of customs charges it is not. also it seems to be who they ship with is a big difference most come from upds /stamps,  thenroyall mail once in ukit makes a difference.

will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox


----------



## Plushy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yes i know its a lottery,i always choose standard for boxes,i wonder how vegan cuts,lipfactory and glamabox which are more money don't get it,i believe it is to do with the customs labelling and shipping cost.i told them to email glamabox to ask how they do it.

have you asked the uk you tubers under there videos if they got caught on customs charges.i know memebox are defiantly looking into the whole shipping /customs charge issue for us though,i believe as a korean company hey will do as they say as they as a country are very into helping get the best for there customers.and the charges don't bother me too much but as i ordered from box5-10 in under a week it looks a lot of customs charges it is not. also it seems to be who they ship with is a big difference most come from upds /stamps,  thenroyall mail once in ukit makes a difference.

will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox


I have requested now for all my boxes to be shipped standard as i have 3 more coming and i wouldnt be happy if I had to pay Â£60 more of customs. Hopefully it will work


----------



## Patantao (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes i know its a lottery,i always choose standard for boxes,i wonder how vegan cuts,lipfactory and glamabox which are more money don't get it,i believe it is to do with the customs labelling and shipping cost.i told them to email glamabox to ask how they do it.

  have you asked the uk you tubers under there videos if they got caught on customs charges.i know memebox are defiantly looking into the whole shipping /customs charge issue for us though,i believe as a korean company hey will do as they say as they as a country are very into helping get the best for there customers.and the charges don't bother me too much but as i ordered from box5-10 in under a week it looks a lot of customs charges it is not. also it seems to be who they ship with is a big difference most come from upds /stamps,  thenroyall mail once in ukit makes a difference.

  
  
  will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox




I have requested now for all my boxes to be shipped standard as i have 3 more coming and i wouldnt be happy if I had to pay Â£60 more of customs. Hopefully it will work 
Since you changed from express to standard, did Memebox gave you the 5 points credit? Just asking, since they stopped giving those when they started offering the free express shipping.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes i know its a lottery,i always choose standard for boxes,i wonder how vegan cuts,lipfactory and glamabox which are more money don't get it,i believe it is to do with the customs labelling and shipping cost.i told them to email glamabox to ask how they do it.

  have you asked the uk you tubers under there videos if they got caught on customs charges.i know memebox are defiantly looking into the whole shipping /customs charge issue for us though,i believe as a korean company hey will do as they say as they as a country are very into helping get the best for there customers.and the charges don't bother me too much but as i ordered from box5-10 in under a week it looks a lot of customs charges it is not. also it seems to be who they ship with is a big difference most come from upds /stamps,  thenroyall mail once in ukit makes a difference.

  
  
  will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox




I have requested now for all my boxes to be shipped standard as i have 3 more coming and i wouldnt be happy if I had to pay Â£60 more of customs. Hopefully it will work i think 5,6,7 they upgraded us for shipping didn't they but i done regular shipping for8,9,10, so it will be interesting to see if it make a difference.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i think 5,6,7 they upgraded us for shipping didn't they but i done regular shipping for8,9,10, so it will be interesting to see if it make a difference.


Yes they do free upgrade for 5,6 and 7 but i requested not to be upgraded. They said they would try the best to make sure my boxes were shipped by standard delivery instead of the express one.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Since you changed from express to standard, did Memebox gave you the 5 points credit? Just asking, since they stopped giving those when they started offering the free express shipping.


No i havent received any credit. Well the boxes havent been shipped yet and they couldnt guarantee the standard shipping. I guess they have massive number of orders so its hard to keep an eye on everything. Fingers crossed they will ship it as standard.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 Oh I may ask when they reply to make email to change 6,7 to standard. And compare shipping against 5 on fast ship then.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 10, 2014)

When did they say #7 got free express upgrade?? Should I write them? I ordered it with standard..


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 10, 2014)

> When did they say #7 got free express upgrade?? Should I write them? I ordered it with standard..


 It's listed as part of the description. Free upgrade to express shipping.


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 10, 2014)

My 5-2 box should be shipping Thursday Excited to get it. Hoping to see individual boxes again.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 10, 2014)

> Also, I was assigned a ticket number by just replying to the last email I had sent them (so they had the whole conversation)


 I've emailed them since the new system. I'll try contacting them through the site.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 10, 2014)

The 8-10 is officially sold out but they haven't put up the next box/package yet. I hope its soon. Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My 5-2 box should be shipping Thursday Excited to get it. Hoping to see individual boxes again.
mine too!!! ad Also getting 2 unrelated to meme boxes on that day too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> altogether an exiting day


----------



## lovelywhim (Feb 10, 2014)

I've gotten 4, 5-2, 6, 7, and (8,9,10). I'm obsessed! It's such a great deal. I've been using Ebay to try Korean products for ages and couldn't pass up the opportunity to get in on a Korean beauty box service. I love love love it! ^.^


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

Where do you go on the memebox site to do the reviews?


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 10, 2014)

Sent them an email about my order. I accidentally left the zip code as 00000 for my superbox order. D: I hope they respond soon and change it. Response has gotten slow, but they're still obviously doing things on the site.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you go on the memebox site to do the reviews?

There is a review section under each product page. Screenshot below!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There is a review section under each product page. Screenshot below!




Thank you!!


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 10, 2014)

Can't wait for my Memebox 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 10, 2014)

> *will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox*


 Ditto. Any word on when they will be starting? I've checked out their FB page before but didn't see anything concrete.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto. Any word on when they will be starting? I've checked out their FB page before but didn't see anything concrete.

What is *K-POPBB? Link? Thanks!*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What is *K-POPBB? Link? Thanks!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What is *K-POPBB? Link? Thanks!*
https://www.facebook.com/kpopbeautybox?fref=ts

http://www.kpopbeautybox.com

they say they are soon but they have had a lot of companies getting back and confirming to give them there products .hope its soon as it will be cheaper from them in the states not customs charges for us in Europe.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
https://www.facebook.com/kpopbeautybox?fref=ts

http://www.kpopbeautybox.com

they say they are soon but they have had a lot of companies getting back and confirming to give them there products .hope its soon as it will be cheaper from them in the states not customs charges for us in Europe.

That's interesting! Will keep an eye out. Hopefully they're not like Maz Box (also from the US)....


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just got the following email from them. I'm thinking of these delays as good things! Haha

Quote:  *Dear Customer,*Due to a shipping adjustment your Memebox #8,#9,#10 set shipment was delayed and will ship on following dates. We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause.*Memebox #8: March 25th**Memebox #9: **April 15th**Memebox #10 : **May 13rd*Once again, if your shipping date changes after we ship your box #8, you have to send us an email to [email protected],10 days prior to the start shipping date.


----------



## dreamka (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got the following email from them. I'm thinking of these delays as good things! Haha
huhuhu!

I received the same message ;}
(I'm from Poland)


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, my. Memebox, memebox, what to do with you.

So, I used to live in Seoul, and I love Korean skincare to death. I was super thrilled to read all you ladies getting skincare in deluxe sample sizes, and I caved and ordered 4 (which I got and loved) and 5 (which should be shipping...tomorrow!)

But then the insanity started. 60, 70, 90 dollars for a box or set of boxes? Too rich for my blood, and they were releasing them way too fast! Plus, there isn't even a "normal" price box up right now. ACK.

I think I've come to the conclusion like the rest of you, that this really isn't going to be a subscription service. It's just a bunch of one-off, buy when you can, don't feel like you missed out if you can't, boxes.  There's no way anyone could be rich enough to buy all of them at the various price points forever when they update this fast, right? Right?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2014)

I am so debating about the Super Box 1.

In the last week or so I purchased 5-2, 6-2, 7, Lucky Box and Super Box 2 (make up version).

But now that 8.9.10 are sold out, it is making me want another box.

Trust me, I don't need ANY of those boxes, I have tons of Missha products (cleansers, creams, masks) I haven't even touched. And a lifetime of skincare already!

No joke.

Anyone want to convince me one way or the other?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so debating about the Super Box 1.

In the last week or so I purchased 5-2, 6-2, 7, Lucky Box and Super Box 2 (make up version).

But now that 8.9.10 are sold out, it is making me want another box.

Trust me, I don't need ANY of those boxes, I have tons of Missha products (cleansers, creams, masks) I haven't even touched. And a lifetime of skincare already!

No joke.

Anyone want to convince me one way or the other?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You have purchased a bunch of boxes that you haven't even received yet. Once you ahve them all in front of you you're going to go crazy when you realize how much product there is! Their boxes are always chock full of items. I would just sit back, relax and wait for your boxes to start rolling in. Once they're all there you can then look at what you have and decide if you REALLY need another box right now or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so debating about the Super Box 1.

In the last week or so I purchased 5-2, 6-2, 7, Lucky Box and Super Box 2 (make up version).

But now that 8.9.10 are sold out, it is making me want another box.

Trust me, I don't need ANY of those boxes, I have tons of Missha products (cleansers, creams, masks) I haven't even touched. And a lifetime of skincare already!

No joke.

Anyone want to convince me one way or the other?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Superbox 1 is just going to be the same kind of stuff you get in the normal boxes, but bigger.

If you WANT full-size surprise skincare, go for it. But if your skin is kinda picky, or you just have enough? I'd hold off and see what other crazy things they come up with in the next, oh, two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yingtaobang (Feb 10, 2014)

So question, when you review products how long does it take for point to be credited to your account?


----------



## SaraP (Feb 10, 2014)

Okay girls, I know nothing about Korean products but everyone here seems to be crazy about these boxes. Every time I go to look at the website they are selling out of everything, is this something I "need" in my life???


----------



## FracturedFemme (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay girls, I know nothing about Korean products but everyone here seems to be crazy about these boxes. Every time I go to look at the website they are selling out of everything, is this something I "need" in my life???
How much do you like serums/toners and skincare? Korean beauty is huge on the "dewy fresh face" look, so their main focus is on youthful skin.  If you're into big dramatic makeup looks, Memebox isn't that. But Asian beauty products are usually high-quality and the trends over there hit sometimes years before we get them in the west. Ex: BB creams.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm more of a matte, full face of makeup kind of girl...Just getting in to skin care, now that I've got my acne under control (at 36!!). Out of the 2 available boxes I don't think the makeup edition would work because I'm fairly dark skined (mac nc40). Anyway to know what's in the box first or is it a total surprise?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm more of a matte, full face of makeup kind of girl...Just getting in to skin care, now that I've got my acne under control (at 36!!). Out of the 2 available boxes I don't think the makeup edition would work because I'm fairly dark skined (mac nc40). Anyway to know what's in the box first or is it a total surprise?
It's a total surprise as you usualy have to pre-order boxes. They are mostly focused on skincare. I usually like a matte, full face of makeup as well but I really love memebox because I neglected a good skincare regimen for a long time, and korean skincare products seem to work for a wide variety of skin types. I've been using quite a few of the products I received recently in my skincare routine and my skin is looking amazing!

If you're just getting into skincare I couldn't recommend these box highly enough!


----------



## SaraP (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm a box junkie, started with a gift purchase for my mom and I just keep buying them!! BUT $69 is pricey for me with no spoilers....it seems like the price keeps going up, do you think anymore $23 boxes will show up again?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You have purchased a bunch of boxes that you haven't even received yet. Once you ahve them all in front of you you're going to go crazy when you realize how much product there is! Their boxes are always chock full of items. I would just sit back, relax and wait for your boxes to start rolling in. Once they're all there you can then look at what you have and decide if you REALLY need another box right now or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You are so right!  You helped this to pass.

You are good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *FracturedFemme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox 1 is just going to be the same kind of stuff you get in the normal boxes, but bigger.

If you WANT full-size surprise skincare, go for it. But if your skin is kinda picky, or you just have enough? I'd hold off and see what other crazy things they come up with in the next, oh, two days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right! Thank you!


----------



## coralpeonies (Feb 10, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but I've stalked it almost everyday lol. I think it's crazy how quickly new boxes are released and it's just sooo hard to resist ordering more. I'm waiting on boxes 5-2 and 6 and really wanted to get both Super Boxes (yes makeup!!) even though I just received some birthday goodies to play with.




  Truthfully I don't NEED anything. There's a full drawer of unopened skin care products waiting for me to try. I might not even be able to get through them all before they go bad.

So...I took the money allocated for Super Boxes 1+2 to take mom out for brunch today and bought her a nice silk scarf for the spring (which can't come soon enough!)

Gotta say it made me feel much better than buying new "stuff" I may never get around to use.

Someone please tell me I did good!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 10, 2014)

You did very well indeed. Way to go!!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's been a while since I posted in this thread, but I've stalked it almost everyday lol. I think it's crazy how quickly new boxes are released and it's just sooo hard to resist ordering more. I'm waiting on boxes 5-2 and 6 and really wanted to get both Super Boxes (yes makeup!!) even though I just received some birthday goodies to play with.



  Truthfully I don't NEED anything. There's a full drawer of unopened skin care products waiting for me to try. I might not even be able to get through them all before they go bad.

So...I took the money allocated for Super Boxes 1+2 to take mom out for brunch today and bought her a nice silk scarf for the spring (which can't come soon enough!)

Gotta say it made me feel much better than buying new "stuff" I may never get around to use.

Someone please tell me I did good!
Oops....forgot to quote you!

You did very well indeed....way to go!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi @coralpeonies

You did more than good. That was perfect!

I would give up every sub box, every item in my make up bags, every piece of jewelry, each shoe, designer handbag...

literally everything I own - for the chance to have brunch with my mom. Just one more time.

She passed away a few years ago.

On a lighter note, the real joy of these boxes and this crazy beauty addiction is to be able to share it. I have more than enough stuff for one person. But for all my friends...well, not really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So the shopping continues.......


----------



## coralpeonies (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you @angienharry, you're so sweet!

@LisaLeah, I'm so sorry. There are never right words for such great loss. My mom lost her mother at a very young age ( I've never met grandma). She and I are very close and is THE person that I can't imagine not having in my life. You're right our makeup and subscription box obsession is made that much better through joy of sharing with our loved ones


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 10, 2014)

@coralpeonies, I love your sentiment! I have been making my mom her own "sub box" out of all the stuff I have been getting. She always hems and haws over me spending $$, but gladly accepts the boxes of goodies when I give them to her.



I am 28 now, but when I think of all the headaches I gave her during my snarky adolescence, she deserves every great thing this world has to offer! 

on the topic of memeboxes...i can't wait to share with her #5.2 and 6!!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 10, 2014)

I noticed they added that the makeup box is worth over $90 in value!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devadorned (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I noticed they added that the makeup box is worth over $90 in value!








I was sooo tempted but then realized I'd rather have sample sizes! Too dark of a skintone to gamble on getting a ton of pale BB creams marketed as 'makeup'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

> I'm a box junkie, started with a gift purchase for my mom and I just keep buying them!! BUT $69 is pricey for me with no spoilers....it seems like the price keeps going up, do you think anymore $23 boxes will show up again?


 Keep in mind, you pose this question to a bunch of people that have spend $100 or more on boxes without knowing what's in them. Yes, if course you need it.


----------



## coralpeonies (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @coralpeonies, I love your sentiment! I have been making my mom her own "sub box" out of all the stuff I have been getting. She always hems and haws over me spending $$, but gladly accepts the boxes of goodies when I give them to her.




I am 28 now, but when I think of all the headaches I gave her during my snarky adolescence, she deserves every great thing this world has to offer! 

on the topic of memeboxes...i can't wait to share with her #5.2 and 6!!
I know exactly what you mean! My mom was never into makeup, but now she shares my love for BB creams, has collected several MLBB lipsticks/tinted balms/stains and actually wears blush every now and then!



I'm sure boxes 5-2 and 6 will offer plenty of new pretties to share!

If I remember correctly Box #5 is scheduled to ship tomorrow and Box #5-2 this Thursday? Can't wait!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 10, 2014)

> @coralpeonies , I love your sentiment! I have been making my mom her own "sub box" out of all the stuff I have been getting. She always hems and haws over me spending $$, but gladly accepts the boxes of goodies when I give them to her.:icon_razz I am 28 now, but when I think of all the headaches I gave her during my snarky adolescence, she deserves every great thing this world has to offer!Â  on the topic of memeboxes...i can't wait to share with her #5.2 and 6!!


 Completely off topic.... I was 24 when my mom died. I never really got to have an "adult" relationship with her, I was "snarky" too. So glad you appreciate her. I would have loved to have that type of relationship with my mom.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

Just woken up to the same email for delayed shipping of box 8,9,10. Not too bothered as the date not much later. Roll on box 5 shipping Has anyone seen under the bundle info all the change and highlighted info And online the super box has it's on tab area now. They replied to my email and have taken onboard the shipping , customs info and have spoken to glama box and hopefully looking at progressing . And yes there are some theme boxes in the pipeline as well.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just woken up to the same email for delayed shipping of box 8,9,10. Not too bothered as the date not much later. Roll on box 5 shipping



Has anyone seen under the bundle info all the change and highlighted info
And online the super box has it's on tab area now. They replied to my email and have taken onboard the shipping , customs info and have spoken to glama box and hopefully looking at progressing . And yes there are some theme boxes in the pipeline as well.
Spoken to Glamabox?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> Spoken to Glamabox?


 Yes I explained that we get there boxes like many and don't get customs charges and they are alittle unsure what labels and customs labels to put on the boxes etc etc and said maybe contact them for any info of which they have . They are keen to try not to lose customers


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes I explained that we get there boxes like many and don't get customs charges and they are alittle unsure what labels and customs labels to put on the boxes etc etc and said maybe contact them for any info of which they have . They are keen to try not to lose customers
I have ordered boxes from Glamabox. I will see if I don't pay customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> I have ordered boxes from Glamabox. I will see if I don't pay customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I have ordered boxes from Glamabox. I will see if I don't pay customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never pay customs on any of my boxes as it seems to be exempt and payed in the shipping. Only been caught out once by yes style box. And will await to see with memebox.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I never pay customs on any of my boxes as it seems to be exempt and payed in the shipping. Only been caught out once by yes style box. And will await to see with memebox.
Did you ever order a Glam Guru box?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> Did you ever order a Glam Guru box?


 Oh yes I had all of those even when they had the 8 special boxes , GlamGuru have been quiet lately believe they are putting together a new box though. No problem with extra charges either basic Â£19


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh yes I had all of those even when they had the 8 special boxes , GlamGuru have been quiet lately believe they are putting together a new box though. No problem with extra charges either basic Â£19
I ordered one of the normal boxes (number 2) and it stopped at customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting to get it...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> I ordered one of the normal boxes (number 2) and it stopped at customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still waiting to get it...


 It seems strange how you get stopped at customs for all your boxes. I payed. Â£19 a box what would your work out at for the box.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It seems strange how you get stopped at customs for all your boxes.
I payed. Â£19 a box what would your work out at for the box.
Customs here are annoying... They tend to stop anything they feel like stopping, even when ordered inside EU. But the worst part is that they work really really slow. Memebox 3 and 4 have arrived at customs on the 30/01 and 03/02. I have sent them all the documents they usually ask 1/2 days after that. And I am still waiting to know if they need anything else or even if they will finally release the boxes so I can get my hands on them...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> Customs here are annoying... They tend to stop anything they feel like stopping, even when ordered inside EU. But the worst part is that they work really really slow. Memebox 3 and 4 have arrived at customs on the 30/01 and 03/02. I have sent them all the documents they usually ask 1/2 days after that. And I am still waiting to know if they need anything else or even if they will finally release the boxes so I can get my hands on them...


 Sounds a complete nightmare.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sounds a complete nightmare.
I keep hopping they get used to the memebox package and give up stopping them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I need to get at least one so I can make a portuguese review of it. 

I just received one of the portuguese subscription boxes today and it just makes me feel sad how much I pay for these and how much a Memebox costs...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

> I keep hopping they get used to the memebox package and give up stopping them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I need to get at least one so I can make a portuguese review of it.Â  I just received one of the portuguese subscription boxes today and it just makes me feel sad how much I pay for these and how much a Memebox costs...


 I know there are only3 uk boxes worth the hype all my others are international and I get told I'm an enabler on my Facebook groups. But how can you say no to lip factory and meme.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 11, 2014)

I just received a response they're going to credit me points.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't see my reviews on Memebox site. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received a response they're going to credit me points. 
Same here!! Wonder what's going on..


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 11, 2014)

can I ask what box is this?? and when is it supposed to come out?? I'm interested lol


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can I ask what box is this?? and when is it supposed to come out?? I'm interested lol
Which box are you referring to?


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Same here!! Wonder what's going on..
I sent CS a message about this last night but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which box are you referring to?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes i know its a lottery,i always choose standard for boxes,i wonder how vegan cuts,lipfactory and glamabox which are more money don't get it,i believe it is to do with the customs labelling and shipping cost.i told them to email glamabox to ask how they do it.

have you asked the uk you tubers under there videos if they got caught on customs charges.i know memebox are defiantly looking into the whole shipping /customs charge issue for us though,i believe as a korean company hey will do as they say as they as a country are very into helping get the best for there customers.and the charges don't bother me too much but as i ordered from box5-10 in under a week it looks a lot of customs charges it is not. also it seems to be who they ship with is a big difference most come from upds /stamps,  thenroyall mail once in ukit makes a difference.

will be interested once K-POPBB box starts up how they fair against memebox
Sorry!! this is my first time commenting and didn't know how to.. (haha) but I was referring to the KPOPBB box?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent CS a message about this last night but haven't heard back yet.
What's going on?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 11, 2014)

I got one point recently for reviewing a product I got in my 4th box! It's annoying though to see people write stuff like "I want to try this!" as a review. I'm only reviewing items I actually received. Come on people- honor system!!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I don't see my reviews on Memebox site. Anyone has the same problem?


 Me! I reviewed a ton of stuff yesterday and no points yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

Me! I reviewed a ton of stuff yesterday and no points yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe it can take 3-4 days


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me! I reviewed a ton of stuff yesterday and no points yet





I believe it can take 3-4 days Same here! I don't even see my posts that i make nevermind the points for them. I emailed them yesterday that i'm not seeing my posts or my points. They still haven't gotten back to me. 

Maybe they are changing the way posting works. maybe they have to be reviewed first by someone and then they will be posted. When you look at the latest posts made on the site they are usually from the previous day. Not sure what's going on. my first post i made was posted immediately but now i've made several and see nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent CS a message about this last night but haven't heard back yet.
I sent them a message on Saturday and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2014)

i keep checking the website and can't believe the super boxes haven't sold out yet,or new boxes put up.maybe they realise they are now swamped with orders and have decided to slow down a little,cause i mean they have got 5 months of boxes already sold out,in under a month they must know they are on a winner.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 11, 2014)

> [rule]i keep checking the website and can't believe the super boxes haven't sold out yet,or new boxes put up.maybe they realise they are now swamped with orders and have decided to slow down a little,cause i mean they have got 5 months of boxes already sold out,in under a month they must know they are on a winner.





> [rule]i keep checking the website and can't believe the super boxes haven't sold out yet,or new boxes put up.maybe they realise they are now swamped with orders and have decided to slow down a little,cause i mean they have got 5 months of boxes already sold out,in under a month they must know they are on a winner.


 Yeah maybe they were expecting the super boxes to sell out faster Did anyone see that they got box 7 and the lucky box taking orders again saying that they've "restocked"? Maybe they are going back to single boxes now? Wait... never mind now they are changed back to "Sold Out".... So weird????


----------



## queeenb (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yeah maybe they were expecting the super boxes to sell out faster


Did anyone see that they got box 7 and the lucky box taking orders again saying that they've "restocked"? Maybe they are going back to single boxes now?

Wait... never mind now they are changed back to "Sold Out".... So weird????


I just got an email saying they restocked.. so I went ahead and got them both. FML T_T what have I done? &lt;/3


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I just got an email saying they restocked.. so I went ahead and got them both. FML T_T what have I done? &lt;/3
lol... I had already ordered them when they were originally open. 

So for those who got box 5 it should have shipped today. Maybe we'll see some vids/pics soon for those who got it express shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Feb 11, 2014)

> lol... I had already ordered them when they were originally open.Â  So for those who got box 5 it should have shipped today. Maybe we'll see some vids/pics soon for those who got it express shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I was being such a good girl and decided to skip them when they first came out because I was overwhelmed with the previous boxes lol so much for that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I PROMISE I WON'T GET THE SUPERBOXES. There! Lol!!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was being such a good girl and decided to skip them when they first came out because I was overwhelmed with the previous boxes lol so much for that!!



I PROMISE I WON'T GET THE SUPERBOXES. There! Lol!!
well I missed out on boxes 1-6. I ended up getting 7 and the lucky box. Then I got the 8,9,&amp; 10 pack ... and then i caved and got superbox 2 cause it had makeup... and i'm such a sucker for more makeup... like i need anymore makeup..lol I'm so addicted


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 11, 2014)

> I was being such a good girl and decided to skip them when they first came out because I was overwhelmed with the previous boxes lol so much for that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I PROMISE I WON'T GET THE SUPERBOXES. There! Lol!!


 You are so funny!!! Do we get a cross your heart too????? : )


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just looked at my receipt for box #5 and it said it ships on the 25??? I'm a little confused


----------



## queeenb (Feb 12, 2014)

> well I missed out on boxes 1-6. I ended up getting 7 and the lucky box. Then I got the 8,9,&amp; 10 pack ... and then i caved and got superbox 2 cause it had makeup... and i'm such a sucker for more makeup... like i need anymore makeup..lol I'm so addicted


 Lol!! Good for you for playing catch up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure there's lots of good stuff in 8,9,10 and the superbox #2 because it's makeup centered. I'm really iffy on makeup, I'm only adventurous when it comes to lip color, otherwise, I've had the same make up routine for ~10 years lmfao


> You are so funny!!! Do we get a cross your heart too????? : )


 Cross my heart, hope to die.. Can't get a superbox until all my boxes have arrived lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hold me accountable! Ugh it's so random I feel so bad, it's like hmmm I haven't bought a memebox in like two weeks (I think) hahaha THIS IS IT!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just looked at my receipt for box #5 and it said it ships on the 25??? I'm a little confused

Hmmm thats weird... On the site where all the boxes are listed it says that it starts shipping on the 11th but maybe since they seem to have tons of orders they might be delayed.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 12, 2014)

If anyone was wondering... I finally got my points for posts that I had made and they gave me 5$ for points that I was owed for the lucky box for taking the standard shipping... sounds good to me!

So if you have made reviews and still have not gotten your points.. no worries they should be coming soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

If they have time to keep curating and pumping out boxes then they have time to ship #5 out to us when they said they would! I really hope we don't have to wait too long for it. The fact that they've only delivered up to #4, yet they are selling up to #10 is insanity! Ship my #5 to me memebox!! *sends persuasive vibes in the direction of Korea*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 12, 2014)

> If they have time to keep curating and pumping out boxes then they have time to ship #5 out to us when they said they would! I really hope we don't have to wait too long for it. The fact that they've only delivered up to #4, yet they are selling up to #10 is insanity! Ship my #5 to me memebox!! *sends persuasive vibes in the direction of Korea* :wink3:


 I think very much this looking at my box 5 being pushed bCk to the 27 th I'm not really impressed now. Earlier this week they revised 8,9,10, shipping and put that back I knew this would happen and I'm hoping this doesn't end up like another box sub that ended up doing everyone over beacause right now it's starting to feel the very same. I will not be buying no other boxes till I have received the ones brought for sure but I think they should be being vocal as to why they are now breaking the contract on the original shipping dates . Bringing new boxes out is not on if you can't supply the boxes and contents of what is sold for the time allotted. This needs to be addressed quickly. Maybe now they will understand why there should be box a month. Box 5 now ships after 5.2,6 so are all the boxes going to be delayed.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Whoohoo! Just got my points for reviews. 

And now I feel like I should buy something...


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

My boxes delivery dates haven't been pushed back, from where I see it...

The dates on the order screen are the ones that were planned when I placed the orders (wich I can confirm by checking the emails wiith the orders confirmation).

After that, they changed the dates: for exmple, box #5 changed from 21st February to 11th February. On the Memebox page it still says it ships on the 11th... So, besides box 8,9 and 10, did any other changed shipping date?


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have* restocked *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox.Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes. However, since we only restocked 24 of the Memebox #7, and 53 of the Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis.You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below! "... so  I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will be good!!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have* restocked *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox.Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes. However, since we only restocked 24 of the Memebox #7, and 53 of the Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis.You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below! "... so  I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will be good!!
I caved in to Luckybox 1...


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

And to those who haven't noticed and think they were too late:

you really need to use the link they send you on the email telling you about the restock!!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And to those who haven't noticed and think they were too late:

you really need to use the link they send you on the email telling you about the restock!!
That's right click the link!! in your email. When I checked this morning it was sold out but when I clicked the link it worked! you get 5 points back for the snail mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annifer (Feb 12, 2014)

I just ordered #7!


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 12, 2014)

> darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have*Â restockedÂ *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox. Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes.Â  However, since we only restocked 24 of theÂ Memebox #7, and 53 of theÂ Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis. You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below!Â "... so Â I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will beÂ good!!


 Thanks for the enabling post! I too caved and ordered both. I am justifying by saying tomorrow is payday.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 12, 2014)

> darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have*Â restockedÂ *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox. Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes.Â  However, since we only restocked 24 of theÂ Memebox #7, and 53 of theÂ Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis. You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below!Â "... so Â I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will beÂ good!!


 Ugh I want to purchase the lucky box so badly but it's not working on my iPhone. The reroute to PayPal crashes. Does anyone know a way around this? I won't have access to a computer for a good 8 hours. Today was the one day I didn't bring my laptop with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously have the worst memebox luck.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh I want to purchase the lucky box so badly but it's not working on my iPhone. The reroute to PayPal crashes. Does anyone know a way around this? I won't have access to a computer for a good 8 hours. Today was the one day I didn't bring my laptop with me.





I seriously have the worst memebox luck.
Maybe you could ask someone you trust to buy it for you?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh I want to purchase the lucky box so badly but it's not working on my iPhone. The reroute to PayPal crashes. Does anyone know a way around this? I won't have access to a computer for a good 8 hours. Today was the one day I didn't bring my laptop with me.





I seriously have the worst memebox luck.
I was able to buy on my iphone. It doesn't work when you use Google Chrome, but it worked for me on Safari. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 12, 2014)

I never emailed them about restocks so that didn't get this email. Feels a little unfair since I would like to buy number 7.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never emailed them about restocks so that didn't get this email. Feels a little unfair since I would like to buy number 7.
Use the link on Jocedun post...


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, considering that I wasn't able to pick up box 4 from the post office and it was returned to Korea (waiting for refund), and Memebox isn't replying to my messages asking for confirmation that the other boxes I ordered will be sent to the updated office address, I'm done ordering for awhile. Assuming I get the other boxes, I really hope I get a good BB cream, I hated the one from box 2.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 12, 2014)

> I was able to buy on my iphone. It doesn't work when you use Google Chrome, but it worked for me on Safari. Hopefully that helps!


 Oh, that's a great idea! I should have tried that. I ended up bugging my boyfriend to buy it for me as Patantao suggested, and that worked out. Although he may be judging me now, based on the fact that I just had 5 packages delivered yesterday. Whoopsies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 12, 2014)

> Use the link on JocedunÂ post...


 *slaps forehead* thanks, I totally didn't realize the link was there.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*slaps forehead* thanks, I totally didn't realize the link was there.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you should slap me for making you spend more money lol


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have* restocked *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox.Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes. However, since we only restocked 24 of the Memebox #7, and 53 of the Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis.You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below! "... so  I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will be good!!

Thanks so much! I just purchased 7. 

I've decided that trying to buy every box is a fruitless endeavor. There's no way my wallet can keep up with the speed in which they have boxes for sale. I think I'm just going to try to make sure I get at least one per month. I'm really interested in the makeup superbox, but I'd like to have a better idea of what is going to be in it before purchasing. Hopefully the 2nd version won't go on sale until some people have received the first one.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never emailed them about restocks so that didn't get this email. Feels a little unfair since I would like to buy number 7.
I didn't ever send them a email about restocks but I did get this email... Oh, growing pains.

Also, I just looked on my account and saw the review points were credited! Yay! I have more than enough to buy the next regular box now. Or something else.. Honestly, I have been eyeing that Spider thing on their website for a while. So intriguing.


----------



## zentea (Feb 12, 2014)

I swore to myself that I wasn't going to buy any more Meme boxes or beauty products for a few months... But then I came on here and found the link to buy box 7 and I caved :-/ Sigh. 
At least I was able to use my points and get a discount! 

I can't wait until people start getting boxes 5 and 6 and I have more haul videos to watch!  I wish there were some spoilers about what's in the boxes - I hate waiting!!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys I may be an ignorant but does this look like an expiration date to you? I already emailed them but they are taking forever to reply...I'm tempted to buy Superbox #1 too but I'm also waiting cause they haven't said anything about the pushback dates


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Usually with Asian beauty products they put the created/packaging date not the expiration date


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually with Asian beauty products they put the created/packaging date not the expiration date

Thats good to know, thanks !


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Usually with Asian beauty products they put the created/packaging date not the expiration date
I noticed an "old" date on the sample conditioner too, and in looking for an answer found this which was helpful:  http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-read-the-date-codes-on-Asian-cosmetics-/10000000178127014/g.html


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks so much! I just purchased 7. 

I've decided that trying to buy every box is a fruitless endeavor. There's no way my wallet can keep up with the speed in which they have boxes for sale. I think I'm just going to try to make sure I get at least one per month. I'm really interested in the makeup superbox, but I'd like to have a better idea of what is going to be in it before purchasing. Hopefully the 2nd version won't go on sale until some people have received the first one. 
That's what i think to. I will wait till someone receives the makeup superbox, there is not enough products that I would be interested in on their page so I wonder what could it possibly be I already bought 5 boxes altogether 4 I haven't even seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so now it's time to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I will receive 10 points back sooo tempting...


----------



## Nora F (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  darn it... they sent me a msg with links to 7th box and to the lucky box also wrote this : "We are writing this email to let you know that we have* restocked *Memebox #7 &amp; Luckybox.Due to high demand, we are opening a secrete route for only to those of you who emailed us about restocking the boxes. However, since we only restocked 24 of the Memebox #7, and 53 of the Luckybox, this will be first come first serve basis.You may only purchase these two restocked box through our own secrete route which is provided down below! "... so  I caved and bought these to but I swear I will buy no more as I have 4 boxes that I ordered blindly !! I hope they will be good!!
Thank you so much. I ordered box 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you so much. I ordered box 7.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wonder how many boxes they did actually add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how many were bought through this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nora F (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how many boxes they did actually add  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how many were bought through this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 I bet they added more than 24 boxes. Yea, i wonder?! I only bought 7. Got the lucky box when it was first posted. 

I skipped Super Box 2 because i have lots of makeup, did you get it? I hope i don't regret not getting it later. lol


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

I



> Â I bet they added more than 24 boxes. Yea, i wonder?! I only bought 7.Â Got the lucky box when it was first posted.Â  I skipped Super Box 2 because i have lots of makeup, did you get it? I hope i don't regret not getting it later. lolÂ


 I will not talk about how many boxes I've ordered and how many I have received (there are 2 boxes at customs waiting to be released...)


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I

I will not talk about how many boxes I've ordered and how many I have received (there are 2 boxes at customs waiting to be released...)
I hope my customs won't act up and will pass my box just like they did before.. And I hope they will release yours soon!!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello! My name is Illy

I'm new here. I just joined the craziness that is Memebox 



.

I got box 3,4,5.2 and the lucky box. I was just trying to buy the 7th box from the secret link but It keeps telling me to select an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing is sold out by now.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I bet they added more than 24 boxes. Yea, i wonder?! I only bought 7. Got the lucky box when it was first posted. 

I skipped Super Box 2 because i have lots of makeup, did you get it? I hope i don't regret not getting it later. lol 
I wanted the make up one1 but thought I'll just wait and see what's in it, and then maybe order the next one.. I think I have more then enough boxes waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And glossbox will arrive tomorrow as well kind of forgot about it, as I was so preoccupied with memebox !


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 12, 2014)

> Usually with Asian beauty products they put the created/packaging date not the expiration date


 Oh yay a thanks so much for the info, I have so much to learn lol


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello! My name is Illy

I'm new here. I just joined the craziness that is Memebox 



.

I got box 3,4,5.2 and the lucky box. I was just trying to buy the 7th box from the secret link but It keeps telling me to select an option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing is sold out by now.
it might be the case unfortunately, they said it's limited to 25 boxes I believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the lucky box has more tho ! oh and hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nora F (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I

I will not talk about how many boxes I've ordered and how many I have received (there are 2 boxes at customs waiting to be released...)
It sucks to wait. Hope they release them soon.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it might be the case unfortunately, they said it's limited to 25 boxes I believe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the lucky box has more tho ! oh and hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I already had it in my cart and I was so close to paying and got distracted and BAM gone ! I'll guess I'll save for a SuperBox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nora F (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted the make up one1 but thought I'll just wait and see what's in it, and then maybe order the next one.. I think I have more then enough boxes waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And glossbox will arrive tomorrow as well kind of forgot about it, as I was so preoccupied with memebox !
I canceled glossybox. I get ipsy and BB5 but I think i'll get rid of those too and just stay with memebox.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I canceled glossybox. I get ipsy and BB5 but I think i'll get rid of those too and just stay with memebox. 
Glossybox here is not that bad actually in comparison to UK for example. If I only knew there would be a monthly subscription with memebox I would so stop getting other boxes but for now with meme I just don't know when the next box is coming and it's usually sold out so quickly.... and glossy has a pretty box this month so I thought oh well just one more month then I'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just got another lucky box for my mom. Glad they restocked them!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

> I just got another lucky box for my mom. Glad they restocked them!


 I actually got mad they restocked lol I had resisted the first time and now I was just weak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 12, 2014)

I ordered box 7 from my missing items credit. I think I ordered the last box 7 because when I ordered I accidentally put two in my cart and one said sold out.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm hoping for my lucky boxes to have tea tree essence &amp; dr. Jart eye serum! And the conditioner! Aaahhh!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm hoping for my lucky boxes to have tea tree essence &amp; dr. Jart eye serum! And the conditioner! Aaahhh!
I hope mine has the cheese cream coz I love it!! also would love to try that maple thingy from box 2 and bb cream actually i would love all the essences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 12, 2014)

i am being so good and not buying anymore,i am not buying the super boxes until i see what others have got in them ,and the way the boxes are going we will be on super box 12 by the time my box 8,9,10 gets shipped lol.plus all my uk boxes are arriving and i need to get those reviews up before my american  boxes arrive ,then my international boxes,and hopefully meme at the end of the month.so glad the 2 people who have missed the boxes every time by missing by like an hour have finally managed to get there hands on a box finally ,well done you.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 12, 2014)

MEMEBOX 8 IS LIVE being sold separately GOGOGO.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 12, 2014)

Ahhhh! I can't keep up with these. How many boxes will I buy before I get my first one in the mail?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 12, 2014)

By the way, is anyone scared that they are going to drop the quality/quantity of items at some point, yet we all will have preordered so many in advance that we will be stuck with them for awhile?


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

> MEMEBOX 8 IS LIVE being sold separately GOGOGO.


 You are my worst enemy loool


----------



## zentea (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  MEMEBOX 8 IS LIVE being sold separately GOGOGO.
Ugh. Noooooooooo - Hours after I bought box 7!?! 

Now I'm going to wonder if I should have bought box 8 instead, or if it even matters. I think part of the reason why I want to keep buying them is because I haven't gotten any in the mail yet, so I have this burning need for Korean cosmetics that's never fulfilled.  

I wish they would give some kind of spoiler or clue to what's in the boxes so I could feel like I was making a more educated choice when I buy them. Or just release only one per month :'(


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I actually got mad they restocked lol I had resisted the first time and now I was just weak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You are too funny!!! We all have our weak spot!!! I am just weak for my moms sake! : ) : )


----------



## samplegal (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought Box 8. Can I be both ecstatic and annoyed at the same time?

At least it wont ship till March, and meanwhile, I'll await box 5.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought Box 8. Can I be both ecstatic and annoyed at the same time?

At least it wont ship till March, and meanwhile, I'll await box 5.
i think that is totally allowed,that fact we know the boxes are full of goodies and not 1oz sachets i feel is justified to be buying enmasse,the fact that about 30 people on this forum will now own the weight of korean cosmetics and skin care the size of korea is just about justified as well.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 12, 2014)

> I hope mine has the cheese cream coz I love it!! also would love to try that maple thingy from box 2 and bb cream actually i would love all the essences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I LOVE the smell of the cheese cream! I barely use it because it's so hydrating lol! The maple sap water whatever it is smells soo good too! I still use an astringent before the essence, I hope I'm doing it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure there will be more essences &amp; bb creams coming your way! What an addiction.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 12, 2014)

Haha I just got seven. Going to resist because I don't need two a month. So...difficult... I'm jumping on nine though.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

> Haha I just got seven. Going to resist because I don't need two a month. So...difficult... I'm jumping on nine though.


 Maybe I should do that... Skip every other box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone received shipping confirmation for box 5 yet?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay I just bought 8!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received shipping confirmation for box 5 yet? 
no not yet.i believe it is end of month the original date,before they brought it forwards,i think as box 8,9,10, have been put back i think box 5 must of gone back to original date.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Feb 12, 2014)

Ugh my bank account is saying no but my fingers are saying yes...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 12, 2014)

No, no confirmation yet, patiently waiting girls. . .cant wait till we get them.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was sad that I didn't get to preorder the 7th box for the second time but I had enough for the 8th! So I just bought it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 12, 2014)

I've been enabling my sister by sending her all of the info because she was waiting on more boxing to become available. I let her know #7 became available again and I think I'll shoot her an e-mail about #8 too LOL. She's going to be as addicted as we all are.


----------



## boxnewbie (Feb 12, 2014)

Oops, I just ordered Box 8 and Lucky box 1.  LOL!!  What have I done!  I'm going to tell my hubby the ladies at MUT told me to. hahahah!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no not yet.i believe it is end of month the original date,before they brought it forwards,i think as box 8,9,10, have been put back i think box 5 must of gone back to original date.
I sent a message to CS about 5, and this was their response!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: 
Hi,

  #5 has been shipped out yesterday, and we will send you tracking number soon!
We are waiting for the tracking number updated on the system
  Thank you so much for your understanding!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 12, 2014)

If box 5 has been shipped I wonder if customs will keep it too? I think I will end up getting aaallll my memeboxes at the same time lol


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 12, 2014)

> Maybe I should do that... Skip every other box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It seems like a good idea but I know I'm going to have major box envy.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2014)

How do I buy a lucky box?

(I want to gift one to a friend)

I wasn't sent the special link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do I buy a lucky box?

(I want to gift one to a friend)

I wasn't sent the special link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This link should work


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Got my tracking email from Memebox for box #5! Sent yesterday express! So excited to find out what we get! It's in the air probably towards Ohara in Chicago!


----------



## Clackey (Feb 12, 2014)

I've gotten box 2, 5 and 7.  I figure I'll get one a month.  I love the tea tree and maple stuff in box 2!


----------



## MiladyJean (Feb 12, 2014)

Just received my tracking number for Box #5 

19:55 12-Feb-2014 Posting/Collection ì„œìš¸ê°•ë‚¨ Posting office zip code : 135240

Transit or Destination country : U.S.A

20:31 12-Feb-2014   ì„œìš¸ê°•ë‚¨ 
20:54 12-Feb-2014   ë™ì„œìš¸ìš°íŽ¸ì§‘ì¤‘êµ­ 
21:18 12-Feb-2014   ë™ì„œìš¸ìš°íŽ¸ì§‘ì¤‘êµ­ 
22:48 12-Feb-2014   êµ­ì œìš°íŽ¸ë¬¼ë¥˜ì„¼í„° 
01:01 13-Feb-2014 Departure from outward office of exchange êµ­ì œìš°íŽ¸ë¬¼ë¥˜ì„¼í„° Dispatch number : 116

01:27 13-Feb-2014 Received by Air carrier INCHEON 
01:28 13-Feb-2014   INCHEON 

and it's on it's way to the USA. 

Huggles,

Jeanne


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 12, 2014)

OMG so jealous!!! my first box won't ship till end of february and I think its either the lucky box or the super box 2. can't remember. Def post what u get when you get it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This link should work
Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xo


----------



## Deareux (Feb 12, 2014)

I really want the Super Box #2....but $40 is a lot when you're on a no buy...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 12, 2014)

> I really want the Super Box #2....but $40 is a lot when you're on a no buy...


 I am so sorry! Hopefully you'll,get off that soon and be able to get some boxes!! :'). What kind of makeup,were you wanting?


----------



## Yingtaobang (Feb 12, 2014)

*sighs* I just bought # 8


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 12, 2014)

I ordered the 8-10 but then I got an email earlier telling me I really need the #8 box. Please tell me this is the one that I have already ordered and is part of the 8-10!! Lie if you need to..I must not buy anymore boxes at this time!!!


----------



## Deareux (Feb 13, 2014)

> > I really want the Super Box #2....but $40 is a lot when you're on a no buy...
> 
> 
> I am so sorry! Hopefully you'll,get off that soon and be able to get some boxes!! :'). What kind of makeup,were you wanting?


 I just wanted to try some new brands of Korean makeup that I haven't heard of yet. I'm already familiar with the bigger names (Etude House, Skinfood, THEFACESHOP, Holika Holika, Baviphat, Tony Moly, It's Skin, Skin79, Nature Republic, Too Cool For School, etc) I'll have to wait until after I come home from Paris to get my hands on a box.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

> I just wanted to try some new brands of Korean makeup that I haven't heard of yet. I'm already familiar with the bigger names (Etude House, Skinfood, THEFACESHOP, Holika Holika, Baviphat, Tony Moly, It's Skin, Skin79, Nature Republic, Too Cool For School, etc) I'll have to wait until after I come home from Paris to get my hands on a box.


 Paris??? Oh my I sure do hope you have a good time! Are you going for fun or work? I hope you get to see some of the city and the country. It is always great to travel internationally. I always. Love to travel abroad. I learn so much about other cultures and geography of the land. Well, we will keep an eye out for you! Have an awesome time.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 13, 2014)

> Oops, I just ordered Box 8 and Lucky box 1. Â LOL!! Â What have I done! Â I'm going to tellÂ my hubby the ladies at MUT told me to. hahahah!


 Me too! Hi all, I just ordered my '1st memebox #8 tonight, thought I would post here. Then I saw the restocked Luckybox #1 link and I've ordered that as well. So now I will have a box ship in both Feb and March. I'm excited to try theses. I'm on a box subscription frenzy this month.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too!

Hi all,
I just ordered my '1st memebox #8 tonight, thought I would post here.
Then I saw the restocked Luckybox #1 link and I've ordered that as well.
So now I will have a box ship in both Feb and March.

I'm excited to try theses.
I'm on a box subscription frenzy this month.
You're going to love them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Except they are addicting...be warned! LOL


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 13, 2014)

Box 5 shipping email last night. Looks like uk bound already will await customs.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 13, 2014)

ahhh Lucky Box temptation. I will just stare at my #5 shipping and constantly reload it instead 






what am I saying, I'm totally still tempted haha.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 13, 2014)

Another uk meme buyer here. Not had any yet but ordered way too many. First should ship today though.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 13, 2014)

> I ordered the 8-10 but then I got an email earlier telling me I really need the #8 box. Please tell me this is the one that I have already ordered and is part of the 8-10!! Lie if you need to..I must not buy anymore boxes at this time!!! :smileno:


 Their emails have no rhyme or reason and they just sent you an email announcing that 8 is available alone. I would disregard it.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Their emails have no rhyme or reason and they just sent you an email announcing that 8 is available alone. I would disregard it.


 I ordered the 8,9,10 set too and I got the email about ordering #8 solo. I hope they are the same cause I'm done with ordering boxes for a while until I at least get my first one in a month or so once it finally gets to me.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a circular I think. I ordered set and got it


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 13, 2014)

> Another uk meme buyer here. Not had any yet but ordered way too many. First should ship today though.


 Hi jane What box did you go for . I have way tomany on order


----------



## Jane George (Feb 13, 2014)

5pt2, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, lucky


----------



## OiiO (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm a bit overwhelmed so I'm skipping 8, but I'll be sure to pick up 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 13, 2014)

> I'm a bit overwhelmed so I'm skipping 8, but I'll be sure to pick up 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the multi pack as I originally missed seven.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

My Box #5 is in Chicago! Probably get tomorrow if it can make it through customs and express its way here to central Ohio.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Paris??? Oh my I sure do hope you have a good time! Are you going for fun or work? I hope you get to see some of the city and the country. It is always great to travel internationally. I always. Love to travel abroad. I learn so much about other cultures and geography of the land. Well, we will keep an eye out for you! Have an awesome time.

Yes! I'm going for fun, which is why I need to save as much money as possible so that I can spend it on local favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For now, I'm just going to lurk to see what people get in their boxes. Ehehehehe.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 13, 2014)

I ordered box 7, 8, and lucky box..TOO EXCITED!! I cant wait for it to come already!!!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

> Yes! I'm going for fun, which is why I need to save as much money as possible so that I can spend it on local favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For now, I'm just going to lurk to see what people get in their boxes. Ehehehehe.


 Well, have lots and lots of fun and be safe if you can do both! Take care!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 13, 2014)

Got this ladies: Hello customer, Your Memebox #6 or #6-2 (which ever you purchased) will arrive sooner than expected. We are planning to ship your box 2 days earlier than the date we previous posted on our website. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. The fixed shipping date for Memebox#6, and #6-2: * Memebox #6: Start shipping on Feb 19th * Memebox #6-2: Start shipping on Feb 19th Standard shipping: 15~22 days from the day we ship out the box. Express shipping: 5~7 business days from the day we ship out the box. FYI : )


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got this ladies:
Hello customer,
Your Memebox #6 or #6-2 (which ever you purchased) will arrive sooner than expected. We are planning to ship your box 2 days earlier than the date we previous posted on our website. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

The fixed shipping date for Memebox#6, and #6-2:

* Memebox #6: Start shipping on Feb 19th
* Memebox #6-2: Start shipping on Feb 19th

Standard shipping: 15~22 days from the day we ship out the box.
Express shipping: 5~7 business days from the day we ship out the box.

FYI : )
yep me too so thats 5 and 6 boxes on there way .


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes! I'm going for fun, which is why I need to save as much money as possible so that I can spend it on local favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For now, I'm just going to lurk to see what people get in their boxes. Ehehehehe.
There are so many awesome things to buy in French pharmacies (that are rather inexpensive) that you can't get here.

Biafine lipbalm (the best lip balm ever!...LOve it! )

Bioderma makeup remover (awesome a cult product)

Avibon (super rich almost vaseline like Vitamin A cream that is another cult product- it's not for everyone though, because of it's super rich consistency)

Oh god, there is so much! I would stock up on beautiful rose and lavender soaps as well.

Have a WONDERFUL time!

Eat a lot and shop a lot!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote:   *Dear Customer,*

We're sorry to let you know that you order will take longer to fulfil than originally estimated due to a shipping adjustment. 

For this delay, we are giving you 3 points to your account, which is equivalent to $3 USD. We apologize for the inconvenience this may cause. 

3 fixed shipping dates follows: 

*Luckybox #1: March 3rd*

*Superbox #2 : March 14th*

*Memebox #7: March 18th*

*Standard shipping: *15 ~ 22 days from the day we ship out the box.

*Express shipping: *5 ~7 business days from the day we ship out the box. 

If you have any further question, please email us at [email protected] 

Thank you. 



This is great!!! I'd rather it be delayed to space out the packages more. Plus extra $3 to spend on the next box...haha they are totally enabling us!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 13, 2014)

I just got that email too, for my Lucky box order that it would be delayed. It was nice to see the email for 6 &amp; 6-2. that they pushed some items up also. I'm looking forward to seeing what comes in the 5, 6, &amp; 6-2 boxes, just to see what might be in my Lucky Box.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

So, I know a lot of us would LOVE to have spoilers of products they are sending in these boxes, but we have no idea what is in them until someone gets one and posts it online. Well, I was perusing the Korean Meme Boxes and saw a few interesting crossovers I thought I would share... Used a spoiler quote since this gets pic heavy.

Edit 1: They also have other boxes, like the "Girl" and "Men" boxes, but I didn't see as much crossover with those. Below I only used images from the special editions and the regular "Women" sub.

Edit2: Also, here is the link to the "Makeup" product section of the Korean site. Several American brands on there!



Spoiler



*November Korean *





*November Global*





*December Korean*





*December Global*





*January Korean*





*January Global*





*Korean "Party Night" Box*





*February Korean? Not sure. It's called "Level Up"*


----------



## zentea (Feb 13, 2014)

Love those photos of the Korean boxes!! Thanks for hunting those down and posting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There does seem to be a lot of similar products mixed up in those.

Now I am extra sad about the delayed shipping on box 7 and the lucky box. I want my all of my goodies right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Do you guys save your points up for something big or use them little by little on each box?


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I know a lot of us would LOVE to have spoilers of products they are sending in these boxes, but we have no idea what is in them until someone gets one and posts it online. Well, I was perusing the Korean Meme Boxes and saw a few interesting crossovers I thought I would share... Used a spoiler quote since this gets pic heavy.

Edit 1: They also have other boxes, like the "Girl" and "Men" boxes, but I didn't see as much crossover with those. Below I only used images from the special editions and the regular "Women" sub.

Edit2: Also, here is the link to the "Makeup" product section of the Korean site. Several American brands on there!



Spoiler



*November Korean *





*November Global*





*December Korean*





*December Global*





*January Korean*





*January Global*





*Korean "Party Night" Box*





*February Korean? Not sure. It's called "Level Up"*






 
  Thank you for doing the "sleuthing!" I have to say I am intrigued by all of the products pictured. I am really hoping that at some point a few of the snail creams/products are included. I read a few articles about the snail mucin and I would love to try it out..It has a certain "grossness" appeal!lol I am also praying that I get another beloved jar of Bounce Cheese Cream and more of the hair loss poo/dish. Wishful thinking


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is great!!! I'd rather it be delayed to space out the packages more. Plus extra $3 to spend on the next box...haha they are totally enabling us!

I just checked my account and they gave us $3 back for each box! So since I had ordered all three of those boxes I got $9 back in points! Hellz Yeah! Give me late shipping anyday if it means more money back to buy other boxes... Ugh This is seriously addicting.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 13, 2014)

Lucky box #1 is RESTOCKED!!


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just checked my account and they gave us $3 back for each box! So since I had ordered all three of those boxes I got $9 back in points! Hellz Yeah! Give me late shipping anyday if it means more money back to buy other boxes... Ugh This is seriously addicting. 
Yay!! I got $6 back in points too! I don't mind the delay now! haha


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 13, 2014)

> Â  I just checked my account and they gave us $3 back for each box! So since I had ordered all three of those boxes I got $9 back in points! Hellz Yeah! Give me late shipping anyday if it means more money back to buy other boxes... Ugh This is seriously addicting.Â


 I ordered all three too but only got $6 in points :/ NVM, looking at it wrong. I kind of can't believe how many points I have right now, ha!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone else amused the tracking website gave us the FLIGHT NUMBER for the plane our Box 5's are on LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol seven is costing me two dollars atm in reality due to the cashback and delay as I used twenty points to buy it. I am happy with delay as well as otherwise my boxes would be on top of each other.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 14, 2014)

My memebox 5 still not shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got email saying it would be sent out earlier but today still nothing ;( anyone else waiting for their shipping confirmation for box 5?


----------



## TracyT (Feb 14, 2014)

I did some research and bought the Mizon snail cream because of the high percentage of mucin. #1 it's unscented. #2 it feels like any other lightweight cream. Those were my big surprises when I first tried it. I expected slimy when it isn't at all. It does smell a bit like plastic at first; think it's the inner cover since it's a glass jar. It hasn't faded my one dark acne scar though I either got lighter from the cream or my sunblock - jury is out. But I'm freaking pale these days even during last summer. I did read online and tested, snail cream does help with healing breakouts and cuts.



> > Â  So, I know a lot of us would LOVE to have spoilers of products they are sending in these boxes, but we have no idea what is in them until someone gets one and posts it online. Well, I was perusing the Korean Meme Boxes and saw a few interesting crossovers I thought I would share... Used a spoiler quote since this gets pic heavy. Edit 1: They also have other boxes, like the "Girl" and "Men" boxes, but I didn't see as much crossover with those. Below I only used images from the special editions and the regular "Women" sub. Edit2: Also, here is the link to the "Makeup" product section of the Korean site. Several American brands on there!
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you for doing the "sleuthing!" I have to say I am intrigued by all of the products pictured. I am really hoping that at some point a few ofÂ the snail creams/products are included. I read a few articles about the snail mucin and I would love to try it out..It has a certain "grossness" appeal!lol I am also praying that I get another beloved jarÂ of Bounce Cheese Cream and more of the hair loss poo/dish. Wishful thinkingÂ


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My memebox 5 still not shipped



Got email saying it would be sent out earlier but today still nothing ;( anyone else waiting for their shipping confirmation for box 5?
I just got mine late last night at 23:52 and it's already moving, so I think maybe they're just still working on sending out emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Plushy (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got mine late last night at 23:52 and it's already moving, so I think maybe they're just still working on sending out emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â 


Lets hope I get it tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2014)

I would assume it is an email rather than shipping delay tbh. My 5 2 is in transit atm.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are so many awesome things to buy in French pharmacies (that are rather inexpensive) that you can't get here.

Biafine lipbalm (the best lip balm ever!...LOve it! )

Bioderma makeup remover (awesome a cult product)

Avibon (super rich almost vaseline like Vitamin A cream that is another cult product- it's not for everyone though, because of it's super rich consistency)

Oh god, there is so much! I would stock up on beautiful rose and lavender soaps as well.

Have a WONDERFUL time!

Eat a lot and shop a lot!
Wait you don't have Bioderma? They are in every drugstore here in Poland I admit their make up remover is the best. ALthough we have even cheaper one here that are good as well.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wait you don't have Bioderma? They are in every drugstore here in Poland I admit their make up remover is the best. ALthough we have even cheaper one here that are good as well.


I buy the Bioderma on UK ebay. there are plenty of sellers to choose from. Its my favourite make up remover too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Feb 14, 2014)

I ordered memebox 8 am trying to order lucky box 1 and it keep telling me to select an option... I have clicked on previous links in thread and it won't even bring the page up. Any help would be appreciated! TYIA


----------



## misroule (Feb 14, 2014)

I caved and bought number 8. I'm being a bit splurgey because I got my tax return, and with my points it was only 16.99!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LifesLilMystery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered memebox 8 am trying to order lucky box 1 and it keep telling me to select an option... I have clicked on previous links in thread and it won't even bring the page up. Any help would be appreciated! TYIA
Unfortunately I think it's out of stock. At least based on the past experience of people who've tried to buy! It will usually updates as OOS within a few hours.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately I think it's out of stock. At least based on the past experience of people who've tried to buy! It will usually updates as OOS within a few hours.
Makes sense. Thanks so much!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

Caved and ordered #8... 

So now I am patiently (not really lol) awaiting box 5.2, 7 and 8.. 

Seriously memebox.. NO MORE D:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

On another note, the CC from box *#3**, did anyone else get a reaction to it? My skin got tons of white heads and bumps from it, it also wouldn't set properly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I threw it away man.. 

**edited #4 to #3, sorry got them confused.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope someone gets box 5 today! I'm dying to see spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My 5-2 is already in Chicago so based on previous boxes, I should get it tomorrow!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope someone gets box 5 today! I'm dying to see spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My 5-2 is already in Chicago so based on previous boxes, I should get it tomorrow!

I can't wait to see what's in the boxes either  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super fun surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope I get my 5.2 soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to let everyone know i had a friend check on this for us. she is stateside but has a good friend who lives in korea. the date stamped on this box is the date it was made not the expiration date!!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 14, 2014)

My box 5 just got delivered....but I'm not home!!! Haha maybe I can try and rope my boyfriend into taking some pictures for us! It is Valentine's Day after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box 5 just got delivered....but I'm not home!!! Haha maybe I can try and rope my boyfriend into taking some pictures for us! It is Valentine's Day after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Make him do it!!!! lol 

We all depend on his kindness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 14, 2014)

H



> My box 5 just got delivered....but I'm not home!!! Haha maybe I can try and rope my boyfriend into taking some pictures for us! It is Valentine's Day after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How exciting that they're starting to arrive. I can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2014)

My 5 2 is on English soil... Yay


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

My 5-2 Memebox just shipped yesterday, and as of this morning it's literally 2 hrs away from my house!


----------



## Nora F (Feb 14, 2014)

Box 5 is in if you want to see was in it! 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 5 is in if you want to see was in it! 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts
Oh oh.. I'm feeling a little sad.. and hoping 5.2 is better :/

What do u think?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 5 is in if you want to see was in it! 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts
Awesome, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2014)

Does jump out at me but doesn't slap me around like a uk glossybox.


----------



## Nora F (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh oh.. I'm feeling a little sad.. and hoping 5.2 is better :/

What do u think?
It's just ok. I was hoping for some face and body oils.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here and a fan of Memebox since I bought the 3rd Global Edition. Not sure what to think of this one for now, don't really like those pouch samples...

Anyway, I'm waiting for 5.2 version so if any of you gets yours, please do share some info and photos. I guess I won't be seeing mine till Monday - we're always a bit behind with international packages here, in Poland. Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Feb 14, 2014)

I am disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't say I'm terribly disappointed, but previous boxes sure seemed a little better.


----------



## migasa (Feb 14, 2014)

Physiogel - this is't a Korean brand...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 14, 2014)

hmmm I hoped for a bit more make up this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( still waiting for my 5.2 version


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I'm new here and a fan of Memebox since I bought the 3rd Global Edition. Not sure what to think of this one for now, don't really like those pouch samples...

Anyway, I'm waiting for 5.2 version so if any of you gets yours, please do share some info and photos. I guess I won't be seeing mine till Monday - we're always a bit behind with international packages here, in Poland. Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
they sometimes deliver on Saturdays worry not you might be surprised at least I hope I will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Feb 14, 2014)

I dream about bb cream, for example - Missha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmm I hoped for a bit more make up this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( still waiting for my 5.2 version
I hoped so as well.. maybe I should have gotten the 40 dollar one that was makeup only :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait you don't have Bioderma? They are in every drugstore here in Poland I admit their make up remover is the best. ALthough we have even cheaper one here that are good as well.
Nope. You can't get Bioderma in the States. And I live in NYC where there are tons of stores that have practically every foreign product imaginable...except for Bioderma!

And yes, it is really great. There are other removers that are just as good though. I think I love it so much because it's so hard to get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 14, 2014)

They don't usually deliver much in my place on Saturdays and anyway, it seems mine is not even in Poland yet. But I hope you'll get yours soon and I'll get to see what's inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 14, 2014)

> Box 5 is in if you want to see was in it!Â  https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts


 I'm disappointed that there are so many foil packets in there. I wonder what the actual value is of this one. Box seven will be my last unless I get a great deal or if it starts to trend better. Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 14, 2014)

Luckybox is back on the site


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hoped so as well.. maybe I should have gotten the 40 dollar one that was makeup only :/

I'm starting to think about getting that one too...


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm disappointed that there are so many foil packets in there. I wonder what the actual value is of this one. Box seven will be my last unless I get a great deal or if it starts to trend better.

Thank you for posting the pictures.

Me too - not happy about those tiny samples at all...


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 14, 2014)

> I'm starting to think about getting that one too...


 Me too!I wish it had more make up stuff! Might have to get the superbox 2 .


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 14, 2014)

Eeek, not my favorite box but still really excited to get it! And I got 5-2 so it should be slightly differently. 

Kind of regretting pre-ordering 6,7,&amp;8... I hope those boxes are better!


----------



## olinni (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else amused the tracking website gave us the FLIGHT NUMBER for the plane our Box 5's are on LOL. 
I thought that was interesting too! Prior EMS packages i've received I don't believe they have the flight number as well. I decided to google the flight and it actually worked!! LOL 

Apparently it's arriving at JFK at 6:47 ... for those of us that are addicted and want to stalk our packages haha


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 5 is in if you want to see was in it! 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106365189853730007079/posts
Not my favorite box but I'm still excited! There are some interesting things going on in there! Can't wait until it's in my hands so I can check it out!

It looks a bit closer to memebox #1 in regards to foil packets/amount of items etc. They're not always going to be overflowing with stuff, but I'm still never disappointed with my boxes, and from the looks of things, I think I'm going to enjoy trying this one out as much as the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who are looking for more makeup, this might not be the subscription box for you. If you look at the past 4 boxes and now this one, it's clear they are more focused on skincare, which is exactly what I need since I have an overabundance of cosmetics. I'm sure that as the company grows we will continue to see more cosmetics, but I think I would suggest not expecting cosmetics. That way it's a pleasant surprise when they arrive, and not a disappointment when they don't! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm waiting for Superbox 2. Need more makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cola (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forums. All this excitement revolving around Memeboxes got me to join MUT. Thank you Nora F for posting a spoiler. I loved boxes #3&amp;4 but I must say, I am a bit disappointed with box #5. I'm a little worried that this might be the trend. Due to the hype, I've already ordered all the boxes (except for the first two which I missed out on). :sadyes: Looking forward to the super boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nora F (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not my favorite box but I'm still excited! There are some interesting things going on in there! Can't wait until it's in my hands so I can check it out!

It looks a bit closer to memebox #1 in regards to foil packets/amount of items etc. They're not always going to be overflowing with stuff, but I'm still never disappointed with my boxes, and from the looks of things, I think I'm going to enjoy trying this one out as much as the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who are looking for more makeup, this might not be the subscription box for you. If you look at the past 4 boxes and now this one, it's clear they are more focused on skincare, which is exactly what I need since I have an overabundance of cosmetics. I'm sure that as the company grows we will continue to see more cosmetics, but I think I would suggest not expecting cosmetics. That way it's a pleasant surprise when they arrive, and not a disappointment when they don't! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm excited to try the Nuganic Pore Essence and CNP Cleansing Perfecta. I'm glad it doesn't have much makeup, already have loads of it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm ok with that box but if I go shipping info my parcel has been in the air for 3 days . Which as I'm uk seems highly unlikely. And nothing updates since flight no??? i have tried one of the brands and liked it before so I'm happy to get it again,and if the people who got box5.2 arrives soon i wonder what the product substitute was. i agree about this sub though it is a skincare based one not a make up one ,so i think it is a clear message that if you are looking for make up the super boxes will be for you.i will wait to see what the first super box make up one looks like and may be order one in future. at present i use sasa online a lot,


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 14, 2014)

So my box was delayed because the needed my phone number in addition to my address...so weird.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my box was delayed because the needed my phone number in addition to my address...so weird. 
My box 5 is arriving my country and customs here still have my boxes 3 and 4...


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 14, 2014)

http://statigr.am/p/655784797031807447_4322989 I wonder if this is 5 or 5-2...I got 5 and it's waiting for me at home right now! Also, it looks like this lipgloss is a different color than the previous spoiler pictures...so maybe there is a variation this time? I'm happy! I'm a lippie whore so wee! I really want that beautiful eyeshadow palette I've been seeing in the Korean version of memebox though...*so purty*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 14, 2014)

my box 5 is on uk soil now to await if customs see it or if the many memeboxes suddenly going through process they will click its a sub box and wave it through.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 14, 2014)

I have 5-2 but I hope I do get the CNP cleanser! That's what I need! Excited for this! Are those slimming oils? Lol


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 5-2 but I hope I do get the CNP cleanser! That's what I need! Excited for this! Are those slimming oils? Lol
When is yours set to arrive? I'll post pictures when I get mine! I will be SOOO jealous when people get 6 and 6-2 because I missed out on that one. *sniff sniff*


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have 5-2 but I hope I do get the CNP cleanser! That's what I need! Excited for this! Are those slimming oils? Lol

I have 5.2 too, and when I saw the BB cleanser I thought of you actually as I remembered someone wanted it ha !

I really hope I get the pore cleaning thingy, my pores are driving me insane.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When is yours set to arrive? I'll post pictures when I get mine! I will be SOOO jealous when people get 6 and 6-2 because I missed out on that one. *sniff sniff*
Customs here ruin the timings.. Box 5 has arrived but I guess it will be stuck at customs for a while, to get together with box 3 and 4. I am starting to think that I will get them all at the same time...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 14, 2014)

I am reviewing cleansers atm and another one to join my massive collection would be great.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Customs here ruin the timings.. Box 5 has arrived but I guess it will be stuck at customs for a while, to get together with box 3 and 4. I am starting to think that I will get them all at the same time...
omg i can't believe you still have them in customs,it seems days ago we spoke about this.are your customs just a nightmare or are so strict they open everything and X-ray  and look through each thing


----------



## queeenb (Feb 14, 2014)

> When is yours set to arrive? I'll post pictures when I get mine! I will be SOOO jealous when people get 6 and 6-2 because I missed out on that one. *sniff sniff*


 Yaaay! Thanks! I just checked mine and it left the Honolulu airport so I might be getting it tomorrow! I usually get mine on a Saturday, weird! But good cuz I'll more likely be home! Awwww :,( I think 6 &amp; 6-2 sold out fairly quickly for some reason! I think that's when the majority found out about it &amp; swooped everything up!


> I have 5.2 too, and when I saw the BB cleanser I thought of you actually as I remembered someone wanted it ha ! I really hope I get the pore cleaningÂ thingy, my pores are driving me insane.Â


 Lol! Yessss! Thanks for thinking of me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm like, please please please let it be in my box! My bf was like, you need another face wash? lol then I explained to him that bb cream is harder to take off, etc! The pore cleanser thing sounds interesting! The bf would enjoy that cuz he loves assessing pores lmfao!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope the variations are the foil packets!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 14, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck getting a response from customer service lately? I get he auto-response saying they'll get back to me within 24 hours, but they don't.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 14, 2014)

> Has anyone had any luck getting a response from customer service lately? I get he auto-response saying they'll get back to me within 24 hours, but they don't.


 I haven't either. Been waiting on some correspondence but its been a few days.


----------



## Cola (Feb 14, 2014)

> Has anyone had any luck getting a response from customer service lately? I get he auto-response saying they'll get back to me within 24 hours, but they don't.


 It took CS a few days to respond but that was because of the weekend (if that matters). I also had to send them a follow up email.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It took CS a few days to respond but that was because of the weekend (if that matters). I also had to send them a follow up email.
Yeah, I'm not expecting an immediate response, especially after a weekend. But I emailed them Saturday, with a follow up email on Tuesday. Oh well....


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Just to let everyone know i had a friend check on this for us. she is stateside but has a good friend who lives in korea. the date stamped on this box is the date it was made not the expiration date!!





> Usually with Asian beauty products they put the created/packaging date not the expiration date


 How sweet of you thanks so much for checking it is good to know!!


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not my favorite box but I'm still excited! There are some interesting things going on in there! Can't wait until it's in my hands so I can check it out!

It looks a bit closer to memebox #1 in regards to foil packets/amount of items etc. They're not always going to be overflowing with stuff, but I'm still never disappointed with my boxes, and from the looks of things, I think I'm going to enjoy trying this one out as much as the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For those of you who are looking for more makeup, this might not be the subscription box for you. If you look at the past 4 boxes and now this one, it's clear they are more focused on skincare, which is exactly what I need since I have an overabundance of cosmetics. I'm sure that as the company grows we will continue to see more cosmetics, but I think I would suggest not expecting cosmetics. That way it's a pleasant surprise when they arrive, and not a disappointment when they don't! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i definitely agree with you!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 14, 2014)

How do I check my points? I do not see it under the My account link.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do I check my points? I do not see it under the My account link.
It's under the "Orders" tab then click the "Points History" tab =] hope that helps!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited to try the Nuganic Pore Essence and CNP Cleansing Perfecta. I'm glad it doesn't have much makeup, already have loads of it. 
My thoughts exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love skincare more than I love makeup.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg i can't believe you still have them in customs,it seems days ago we spoke about this.are your customs just a nightmare or are so strict they open everything and X-ray  and look through each thing
They are a nightmare, people there must be lazy and  they like to pretend that are really really strict. Besides that, since it came through express mail, I send the mails to the "portuguese express mail company" instead of them directly, so it takes even longer. And since they are in Lisboa and I live near Porto (300km - 186miles away) I can't go there personally. Calling them is imposible, cause they do these to so many ppl that there phone line is a nightmare... Once it took me 2 months to release 1 tablet! My only concern is the time limit on express mail - I have 30 days to convince them to give me the package, or theyÂ´ll return it to sender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I will be covered in beauty care when I get all my boxes at the same time lol I will be 35 going on 20.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 14, 2014)

this is odd, I was checking my meme site points as I should get the review points and they added 2.14 point 3 times to me ? also they made -2.14 points ermm anyone knows what  it means ? I got 6 dollars back before when they postponed the 7th and lucky1 but I seriously don't get it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is odd, I was checking my meme site points as I should get the review points and they added 2.14 point 3 times to me ? also they made -2.14 points ermm anyone knows what  it means ? I got 6 dollars back before when they postponed the 7th and lucky1 but I seriously don't get it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yes, I got one of those weird 2.14 credits on my account and I have no idea where it came from. However, 2.14 is today's date, aka Valentine's Day. Could it be a present for Memebox members?


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I got one of those weird 2.14 credits on my account and I have no idea where it came from. However, 2.14 is today's date, aka Valentine's Day. Could it be a present for Memebox members?
Yep, I got that too! Guess it's a Valentines day "gift" ha! Too bad that .14 will never get used.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, I got that too! Guess it's a Valentines day "gift" ha! Too bad that .14 will never get used.
Why not?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 14, 2014)

Hah, looks like I was right! Just got this email from Memebox.

"Hello ,

Happy Valentine's Day! 
Today is the perfect time to share some love! 

That's why Memebox is rewarding you *FREE 2.14 POINTS* to your account today. It is equivalent to $2.14 USD. Gift your loved ones with the perfect v-day presents! "


----------



## Nora F (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hah, looks like I was right! Just got this email from Memebox.

"Hello ,

Happy Valentine's Day! 
Today is the perfect time to share some love! 

That's why Memebox is rewarding you *FREE 2.14 POINTS* to your account today. It is equivalent to $2.14 USD. Gift your loved ones with the perfect v-day presents! "
I got one too. It was so nice of them to give us points.


----------



## zentea (Feb 14, 2014)

Aww, aren't the Valentines Day points so sweet! That was a nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do love their point system, even getting a couple of dollars off is nice. I used to have 10 points but I spent them and now I have 10 again - yay!


----------



## Cola (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, I love the surprise of having extra points! Does anyone know if there are any points for purchasing the super boxes? I believe the two boxes are being sent with standard shipping.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 14, 2014)

So frustrated with my mail carrier. The last two memeboxes were delivered to my door, I'm guessing cuz it was expres; this afternoon I found a pink slip in my mailbox. I was home the whole time &amp; I attempted to check my mail &amp; she told me to come back later, so I did, that's when I saw the pink slip. What gives?! I don't know if she's an idiot or a jerk or both. Seriously. I'm so frustrated with her, she has no rhyme or reason to what she does. The other time she scanned an item as delivered and it didnt get to me one week later because nobody knew where it was! Sooooo dumb


----------



## Plushy (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box 5 is on uk soil now to await if customs see it or if the many memeboxes suddenly going through process they will click its a sub box and wave it through.
Let me know how it goes. I was charged twice by customs. Got my box 5 sent via standard shipping in hope maybe this time i will avoid their charges. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope they don't charge me. HOw much were you charged?


----------



## Plushy (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope they don't charge me. HOw much were you charged?
Both times almost Â£20 so more than values of the box. I have disagreed with charges but it takes customs about 6 months to reply and you need to pay the charges first in order to receive your box.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

I will pay if they charge me but I don't think they want to argue with me.... I am yet to come across an organisation that doesn't give me money back just to get rid of the grief I give them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Anybody got their 5-2 version yet? I'm dying to see what's inside and mine's not going to be in my hands at least till Monday...


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Anybody got their 5-2 version yet? I'm dying to see what's inside and mine's not going to be in my hands at least till Monday...


 Mine is still on the flight to JFK, will be in the US tonight. Monday is a postal holiday, so I won't have it until at least Tuesday.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

Customs have mine atm I assume


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

guess we'll all find out no sooner than Monday...


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2014)

My 5-2 is out for delivery, but I get mail later in the day. I'll post spoilers asap &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

Ohhh please. WIll love if you can. I want masks and cleansers lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 5-2 is out for delivery, but I get mail later in the day. I'll post spoilers asap &lt;3
Oh yes, please, DO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My 5-2 is out for delivery, but I get mail later in the day. I'll post spoilers asap &lt;3
You are the best! Thank you thank you thank you!

Fingers crossed for the BB cleanser!!!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2014)

I just got my 5-2! Will post a picture in a sec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2014)

Just so you know, my mail comes around 2 pm EST on Saturdays (later during weekdays), so we still have time to speculate what the product differences might be. I'm secretly hoping for a lippie instead of a lip gloss, and no slimming oil ampoule. I don't mind the BB cream foils, because not all of them can fit my complexion anyway, and it's nice to try several different varieties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my 5-2! Will post a picture in a sec





OOOO!! Post pix!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, quick pics! Will take better ones for my blog in a bit here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## llgemini (Feb 15, 2014)

thank you for the pics! I'm waiting for mine to show up at my door as we speak!

but... a L'Oreal product? oookay memebox


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 15, 2014)

phew so the difference is lip balm and soap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thankfully the pore thingy and cleanser are there


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you very much! I'm a bit disappointed about one of the differences but it's quite ok on the whole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you very much! I'm a bit disappointed about one of the differences but it's quite ok on the whole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
is it the soap bar??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you for the pics! I'm waiting for mine to show up at my door as we speak!

but... a L'Oreal product? oookay memebox 




There's a little note at the top of the card that says:

We would like to also let you know that starting from Memebox #5, we will be also including non-Korean products that are popular among Koreans.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, I also think they shouldn't give products which are not Korean, but I like this L'Oreal lipgloss a lot so not going to make a fuss about it. Luckily the cleanser and the the pore serum are here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And this type of soap products suits me even more.


----------



## llgemini (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a little note at the top of the card that says:

We would like to also let you know that starting from Memebox #5, we will be also including non-Korean products that are popular among Koreans.
Hmm, not quite sure how to feel about that. Hopefully it's not stuff we can easily get here in the US.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it the soap bar??
no, no, the lipgloss - I wanted to try Espoir and I already know this one from L'Oreal (although it's a really good one). this type of soap suits me more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## llgemini (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I also think they shouldn't give products which are not Korean, but I like this L'Oreal lipgloss a lot so not going to make a fuss about it. Luckily the cleanser and the the pore serum are here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And this type of soap products suits me even more.
I'm so excited about the pore serum! So glad that wasn't taken out of our bags.

By the way, I literally JUST joined so I can chat about all this nonsense after lurking makeuptalk for like 4 months. So hi!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited about the pore serum! So glad that wasn't taken out of our bags.

By the way, I literally JUST joined so I can chat about all this nonsense after lurking makeuptalk for like 4 months. So hi! 




Hi, I joined yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 15, 2014)

L'oreal? lol.. well I did want one of those, I just never got around to buying it lol.

Thanks memebox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  L'oreal? lol.. well I did want one of those, I just never got around to buying it lol.

Thanks memebox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Haha yeah that's exactly what my thoughts were... But I'll still use it &amp; the rest of the box is pretty legit


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess we could've expected it at some point as it was featured in one of the Korean boxes some time ago. In fact, almost all of the products were previously present in their boxes so if you browse through them on the webpage, you can probably quite rightly predict what we're going to get in some of the next boxes.


----------



## llgemini (Feb 15, 2014)

So I saw box 5/5-2 and I was not really thrilled with all the foil samples (and cellulite serum? ugh), so I buckled and bought Superbox 1... I got it for 49 bucks thanks to my points on the site. Did anyone else stupidly do this? haha


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmm... if I wanted US makeup I would buy it myself... But maybe korea will find me a US product I don't know about... So i'll give memebox a pass on that one... as long as i get some good essences cause I really want to try those!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Now I'll think even more about buying Superbox 2 in order to get more KOREAN makeup...


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I'll think even more about buying Superbox 2 in order to get more KOREAN makeup...
Yep I ordered that one right away.... and with my points it wasn't that pricey. As much as I love skincare products I love makeup more! Im just hoping its not a box filled with BB creams cause its so hard to match my very pale complexion.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep I ordered that one right away.... and with my points it wasn't that pricey. As much as I love skincare products I love makeup more! Im just hoping its not a box filled with BB creams cause its so hard to match my very pale complexion.
I'm still waiting for some points to be added to my account - then I'll decide, I guess. I sometimes have doubts about getting makeup in the boxes, because - just like you - I've got a very pale complexion and I mostly prefer to choose my colors and shades myself. But I'd love to get some Korean eyeliners and maybe a compact or a sponge pad.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2014)

Not too crazy about the change either, I signed up to memebox because I wanted to try Korean products. I'm waiting for $10 in points to be added to my account, after which I will probably buy the next Superbox and bow out.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I might use my points on eleven then give up too.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

Tracking website ain't working for me atm


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting for some points to be added to my account - then I'll decide, I guess. I sometimes have doubts about getting makeup in the boxes, because - just like you - I've got a very pale complexion and I mostly prefer to choose my colors and shades myself. But I'd love to get some Korean eyeliners and maybe a compact or a sponge pad.
I love Korean eyeliners since the 3rd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope I'll get enough points to buy the superbox 2 now still waiting for them to give me my review points.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Korean eyeliners since the 3rd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope I'll get enough points to buy the superbox 2 now still waiting for them to give me my review points.
I also really like that eyeliner and would be willing to try some more. And I'm also waiting for my review points and 5 points I should get for buying the 8th edition.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

I really don't think they intend on sending boxes full of non-korean brands, guys.  I think that most of the items will be Korean products with an item or two that may not be Korean-made, but as they said, "popular among koreans." Something like that is fine by me. I'm reserving judgement until another box comes. I think they are still doing a great job of delivering what they say they will. No complaints here on the quality of the boxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 15, 2014)

> I really don't think they intend on sending boxes full of non-korean brands, guys.Â  I think that most of the items will be Korean products with an item or two that may not be Korean-made, but as they said, "popular among koreans." Something like that is fine by me. I'm reserving judgement until another box comes. I think they are still doing a great job of delivering what they say they will. No complaints here on the quality of the boxes.


 I think your right glamabox does this. And it's not every box you get non Korean branded goods.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 15, 2014)

A few non-Korean brands is okay with me, especially if they are other brands you can't get in the states. I'm okay with a L'Oreal product.

I just wish I'd get my boxes. My PO says they sent back box four and Memebox is saying it's still sitting at the PO. Meanwhile I haven't received a shipping notice for 5.2.

I changed the address on their site a few weeks ago to my work address so I can actually get the boxes (hopefully), but Memebox will not respond when I've asked them to confirm the other boxes I ordered will be sent to the updated address.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I really don't think they intend on sending boxes full of non-korean brands, guys.Â  I think that most of the items will be Korean products with an item or two that may not be Korean-made, but as they said, "popular among koreans." Something like that is fine by me. I'm reserving judgement until another box comes. I think they are still doing a great job of delivering what they say they will. No complaints here on the quality of the boxes.


 MissJesie, I am with you on this, but I did write them and let them know that it concerned me and that I hope the boxes aren't full of them. I wouldn't mind actually finding out what products Koreans like from the US, but I can put up with 1 or 2 but I like the rest of the box to be Korean products as that was what I thought and was lead to believe I signed up for!!! I love box 5! The lip gloss was such a lovely color and I love body lotions! Yes, they had a few foil samples, but the rest of the products were decent size and I can always go for an awesome aroma therapy spray! Love, love, love it!!!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm not liking the way they keep changing the rules. The shipping changes, the point changes, the shipping delay emails, and now the Korean boxes with non Korean items. I am going to force myself to wait until I get my box to decide if I should order another one which is sooo hard because I have points burning a hole in my pocket!! But I think it's the prudent thing to do. I wish they would stabilize things over there!!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't think they intend on sending boxes full of non-korean brands, guys.  I think that most of the items will be Korean products with an item or two that may not be Korean-made, but as they said, "popular among koreans." Something like that is fine by me. I'm reserving judgement until another box comes. I think they are still doing a great job of delivering what they say they will. No complaints here on the quality of the boxes.

I agree! I would be interested to see what beauty products American (or Non-Korean) companies offer in other countries. I also have never tried that L'oreal product, so wouldn't mind seeing how it performs!  Also, for the price of this box, plus the various points we are getting from reviews/purchases, it is still a great deal.  I appreciate that the foil packets Memebox is providing come with multiple uses, unlike the Big Easy Benefit peelie I got in my Birchbox this month (I may hold a grudge against this one for a while!! hehe).


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm disappointed. I don't want non Korean products in Memebox boxes. I can buy L'Oreal in every store in Poland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I also saw Nivea in Korean Memebox. And we can buy Nivea in Poland too...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

I just want to remind everyone that memebox only launched their "Global" boxes very late last year and they were only really being sent to bloggers at that point. They have been trying and testing different things: how often the boxes are sent, possibly making it a subscription (which they said in the past they will eventually consider), trying out different products in the boxes etc etc.

The keep changing things because they're still a very new subscription global-wise, and are trying different things to see what works best for their company. Heck, they didn't even have a customer service system set up until recently.

I understand it's probably frustrating, but if the change/growth of a new company is something you don't want to deal with/support them through, then you should probably hold off on buying boxes for awhile until they find their footing.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my box yesterday and am happy but the roll on isnt my scent at all! Lipgloss (Korean) is an okay color- my lips are pigmented already so it shows through.


----------



## migasa (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm disappointed. I don't want non Korean products in Memebox boxes. I can buy L'Oreal in every store in Poland




. I also saw Nivea in Korean Memebox. And we can buy Nivea in Poland too...
exactly!!!!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I love Korean eyeliners since the 3rd box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I hope I'll get enough points to buy the superbox 2 now still waiting for them to give me my review points.


 Which items have you reciewed?


----------



## migasa (Feb 15, 2014)

If I get in SUPERBOX nivea shower gel or a full size L'Oreal cream - I'll cry


----------



## Jane George (Feb 15, 2014)

I am more worried about customs charge atm as my box has stopped at the plane yesterday... If I get hit twice I might cancel rest.


----------



## Gchatt (Feb 15, 2014)

I got my box today and all of the items are Korean brand. I'm thrilled with my box.


----------



## migasa (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box today and all of the items are Korean brand. I'm thrilled with my box.
5-2 box???


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 15, 2014)

I received my 5.2 box today (my first box), and I am pretty impressed! I counted over $100 in value without adding in the cost of the packets, and I am anxious to try the products. I made a quick Youtube video showing what was in my box (I am not good at making Youtube videos). Am I allowed to post it if I embed the video?


----------



## katie4747 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there a trade thread for the meme boxes specifically?


----------



## jocedun (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie4747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a trade thread for the meme boxes specifically?
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140576/memebox-swap-thread-2014

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Which items have you reciewed?
I got the black sparkly eyeliner in the 3rd box the 5.2 box will be at my place prob on Monday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about 5.2.

I actually prefer the two different products that are in 5.

Thank you so much @allistra44 for posting!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A few non-Korean brands is okay with me, especially if they are other brands you can't get in the states. I'm okay with a L'Oreal product.

I just wish I'd get my boxes. My PO says they sent back box four and Memebox is saying it's still sitting at the PO. Meanwhile I haven't received a shipping notice for 5.2.

I changed the address on their site a few weeks ago to my work address so I can actually get the boxes (hopefully), but Memebox will not respond when I've asked them to confirm the other boxes I ordered will be sent to the updated address.
I just wanted to give you a heads up that Memebox has sent me two emails (one for each box in my possession) saying that they're still at the PO.  The emails came randomly; I never needed a reason to contact them about it.  If you got an email like that, I'd be more inclined to believe whatever the post office says.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is my video of 5.2. A mod can tell me to delete if if we aren't allowed to post our videos here.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't think they intend on sending boxes full of non-korean brands, guys.  I think that most of the items will be Korean products with an item or two that may not be Korean-made, but as they said, "popular among koreans." Something like that is fine by me. I'm reserving judgement until another box comes. I think they are still doing a great job of delivering what they say they will. No complaints here on the quality of the boxes.
No, I wouldn't expect them to send a whole box of non-Korean items either. I think the reason I am a bit put off by the non-Korean brands is because it says explicitly on the box pages:

Quote: *Memebox is a box full of deluxe samples and full size products  from Korean cosmetic brands. *

Therefore, as a consumer, that is what I am expecting to get in return for my payment. When I don't get it, I feel a bit deceived. Also, they are just now mentioning these changes, and only on the box card, not the website where you actually order the boxes. The website still says that I quoted above. If I had ordered 5.2 I would be more than a bit peeved that I was getting a L'Oreal product I could buy at the CVS down the street. I have other subs for things like that.

I'm not arguing the value of the box though, and I am really excited about getting 5 in my hands (stuck at JFK, sigh)! I think the most interesting product to me is the Body Secret one!  They have several products like this on their site, and I was kinda hoping they would include one for the sheer fun of it! Also looking forward to trying the Pore Control and cleanser. Even the foil packet highlighter looks fun!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Â  Here is my video of 5.2. A mod can tell me to delete if if we aren't allowed to post our videos here.Â


 Thank you for sharing that! I got 5 and probably would have preferred 5.2!!!!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I wouldn't expect them to send a whole box of non-Korean items either. I think the reason I am a bit put off by the non-Korean brands is because it says explicitly on the box pages:

Therefore, as a consumer, that is what I am expecting to get in return for my payment. When I don't get it, I feel a bit deceived. Also, they are just now mentioning these changes, and only on the box card, not the website where you actually order the boxes. The website still says that I quoted above. If I had ordered 5.2 I would be more than a bit peeved that I was getting a L'Oreal product I could buy at the CVS down the street. I have other subs for things like that.

I'm not arguing the value of the box though, and I am really excited about getting 5 in my hands (stuck at JFK, sigh)! I think the most interesting product to me is the Body Secret one!  They have several products like this on their site, and I was kinda hoping they would include one for the sheer fun of it! Also looking forward to trying the Pore Control and cleanser. Even the foil packet highlighter looks fun! 
I have to agree.  A lot of us have prepaid for numerous boxes and honestly that is a bit deceptive that they're suddenly saying some brands will not be Korean.  I know they are probably well meaning but I don't need to order something from across the ocean that I can get from walking to a store a half mile away.  

It doesn't bother me so much...yet.  But I get where people are coming from, and it could be a big problem for those who are waiting on 4 to 6 more boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I wouldn't expect them to send a whole box of non-Korean items either. I think the reason I am a bit put off by the non-Korean brands is because it says explicitly on the box pages:

Therefore, as a consumer, that is what I am expecting to get in return for my payment. When I don't get it, I feel a bit deceived. Also, they are just now mentioning these changes, and only on the box card, not the website where you actually order the boxes. The website still says that I quoted above. If I had ordered 5.2 I would be more than a bit peeved that I was getting a L'Oreal product I could buy at the CVS down the street. I have other subs for things like that.

I'm not arguing the value of the box though, and I am really excited about getting 5 in my hands (stuck at JFK, sigh)! I think the most interesting product to me is the Body Secret one!  They have several products like this on their site, and I was kinda hoping they would include one for the sheer fun of it! Also looking forward to trying the Pore Control and cleanser. Even the foil packet highlighter looks fun! 

I don't really think that the one L'Oreal product is off-putting enough for me to start feeling deceived. I think that if it's something that happens more frequently, it's something I would definitely bring up to memebox. I agree that the inclusion of other countries products does muddle the overall idea of the box, however, I personally feel like it's not that big of a deal if it's just 1 or 2 things, at least for me, personally. We have to realize that just because L'Oreal is available here in the US, it doesn't mean it is available Globally, which is what this box is; A global box. I know friends in other countries who always talk about how our drugstore brands are either not available to them, or, are way too expensive.

Again, I understand where people are coming from, but there seemed to be this big uproar over something that hasn't even really happened yet. There was a one single L'Oreal lip gloss and suddenly people are feeling deceived and upset. If we're to pull at straws here I'm sure we can dig through the past contents of memebox and find a few items that weren't made IN KOREA, IE: how some of our cosmetic brands/products are made in/available in china. L'Oreal is still technically a brand sold in Korea and used in Korea is it not?

Honestly I think that you and everyone else have every right to feel any way you want to, I just think people jumped the gun a little bit on their mild outrage about a lip gloss. I can understand that if the boxes continue to have more and more non-korean specific products in them, especially when they are pre-paid for in advance, then people might have something to feel deceived or angry about. That's all!

And as for my box, my stupid mailman left me the dreaded pink slip in my mailbox. Didn't even attempt to knock on the door. I hate that the USPS isn't even trying to deliver these to me. They basically just figure if I'm not standing at the door when they arrive then they'll just leave a slip. It's Saturday, so of course by the time my mail is delivered, the post office is closed, so now I have to wait until Monday. GRRR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't really think that the one L'Oreal product is off-putting enough for me to start feeling deceived. I think that if it's something that happens more frequently, it's something I would definitely bring up to memebox. I agree that the inclusion of other countries products does muddle the overall idea of the box, however, I personally feel like it's not that big of a deal if it's just 1 or 2 things, at least for me, personally. We have to realize that just because L'Oreal is available here in the US, it doesn't mean it is available Globally, which is what this box is; A global box. I know friends in other countries who always talk about how our drugstore brands are either not available to them, or, are way too expensive.

Again, I understand where people are coming from, but there seemed to be this big uproar over something that hasn't even really happened yet. There was a one single L'Oreal lip gloss and suddenly people are feeling deceived and upset. If we're to pull at straws here I'm sure we can dig through the past contents of memebox and find a few items that weren't made IN KOREA, IE: how some of our cosmetic brands/products are made in/available in china. L'Oreal is still technically a brand sold in Korea and used in Korea is it not?

Honestly I think that you and everyone else have every right to feel any way you want to, I just think people jumped the gun a little bit on their mild outrage about a lip gloss. I can understand that if the boxes continue to have more and more non-korean specific products in them, especially when they are pre-paid for in advance, then people might have something to feel deceived or angry about. That's all!

And as for my box, my stupid mailman left me the dreaded pink slip in my mailbox. Didn't even attempt to knock on the door. I hate that the USPS isn't even trying to deliver these to me. They basically just figure if I'm not standing at the door when they arrive then they'll just leave a slip. It's Saturday, so of course by the time my mail is delivered, the post office is closed, so now I have to wait until Monday. GRRR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I bought a box with cosmetics Korean brands. L'oreal, Physiogel - They aren't  a Korean brand...


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 15, 2014)

Loreal is the largest cosmetic company in the world and operates in over 130 countries.  I think most people who have time to think about and purchase cosmetics can get their hands on Loreal products.  I do think it's a fun product to try; I'm just sayin'.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loreal is the largest cosmetic company in the world and operates in over 130 countries.  I think most people who have time to think about and purchase cosmetics can get their hands on Loreal products.  I do think it's a fun product to try; I'm just sayin'.

Totally agree. I'm not sure which countries L'Oreal is readily available in, what I do know, is that there are some countries that can purchase L'Oreal, but at insanely inflated rates. You'd be surprised at how expensive our lower end drugstore cosmetics can cost elsewhere, even when they are regularly sold there. I'm not arguing about the availability of L'Oreal, but just that not everyone has every brand as readily available to them as we might.

Also: I understand the concern about non-korean-based brands being included in a Korean subscription box. I was simply trying to provide perspective. I think people just jumped the gun a little bit as we've only seen this box since they made the change in what they intend to include in the boxes. I think we'll have to wait and see what #6 provides us with. If it's full of stuff you can get at CVS, then of course there's a good reason to be upset. I just don't think that's what's going to happen.

I'm not arguing with people over whether or not they have a right to feel angry or have an opinion. I'm simply saying let's not jump the gun yet until we see what the status quo is going to be with the boxes from here on out. If it's a concern for you because you've purchased future boxes, maybe now is the time to shoot memebox an e-mail and express your dislike of the new additions rather than getting angry about it here.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't really think that the one L'Oreal product is off-putting enough for me to start feeling deceived. I think that if it's something that happens more frequently, it's something I would definitely bring up to memebox. I agree that the inclusion of other countries products does muddle the overall idea of the box, however, I personally feel like it's not that big of a deal if it's just 1 or 2 things, at least for me, personally. We have to realize that just because L'Oreal is available here in the US, it doesn't mean it is available Globally, which is what this box is; A global box. I know friends in other countries who always talk about how our drugstore brands are either not available to them, or, are way too expensive.

Again, I understand where people are coming from, but there seemed to be this big uproar over something that hasn't even really happened yet. There was a one single L'Oreal lip gloss and suddenly people are feeling deceived and upset. If we're to pull at straws here I'm sure we can dig through the past contents of memebox and find a few items that weren't made IN KOREA, IE: how some of our cosmetic brands/products are made in/available in china. L'Oreal is still technically a brand sold in Korea and used in Korea is it not?

Honestly I think that you and everyone else have every right to feel any way you want to, I just think people jumped the gun a little bit on their mild outrage about a lip gloss. I can understand that if the boxes continue to have more and more non-korean specific products in them, especially when they are pre-paid for in advance, then people might have something to feel deceived or angry about. That's all!

And as for my box, my stupid mailman left me the dreaded pink slip in my mailbox. Didn't even attempt to knock on the door. I hate that the USPS isn't even trying to deliver these to me. They basically just figure if I'm not standing at the door when they arrive then they'll just leave a slip. It's Saturday, so of course by the time my mail is delivered, the post office is closed, so now I have to wait until Monday. GRRR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I mean, if you look at Meme's skincare section on the Korean website... There is Clinique all over it! I must have missed the outrage that people are having over the L'Oreal, but I get it. I would say that anyone who doesn't like that it was added in the box should let CS know. This is still an expanding operation they are running, and growing pains are to be expected.

On the USPS note... I was stalking the plane that had my box on it and it seriously flew all over the country before landing at JFK. So weird, because looking at my past shipping times, I would have had it delivered today. But whatever, I'll get it next week after the dreaded pink slip has been delivered. Though not on Monday cause it's another dang holiday. ::gumblegrumble:: Wish I worked for a place that actually let people off on holidays...


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I'm in the minority here. I don't mind if they have a random product that is popular in Korea but by an American company. Especially after I tried it! It was just like the Yves St Laurent. I'm kinda a makeup snob and won't buy drugstore brands. I think it might have changed after this because WOW, this gloss is gorgeous and the perfect color. I want to wear it all day everyday. XD I love it!!! It doesn't feel like I'm wearing anything, either. This gloss is awesome and 1/3 the price of Yves St Laurent &gt;__&lt; I appreciate Memebox introducing me to it! Such a gorgeous, subtle red &lt;3


----------



## EmGee (Feb 15, 2014)

I am interested in this box, but am just watching for now due to budget....

But would like to add that even in North America a lot of cosmetics are made in China, Korea, Japan and other places.

I have some Smashbox items bought from Smashbox and Shoppers Drugmart (canadian expensive drugstore chain, they sell Clinique, Dior,Lancome..).
-and the Smashbox blushes I bought were made in China,

-same for my BLUSH SOFTLIGHTS DUO in CASTING/FILMMAKER that I got from Smashbox.com (not recently). It says "Made in China" on the sticker on the back.

I also almost bought Bouncy Blush by Maybeline and that is made in Korea when I looked a few days ago.

I've also seen some cosmetics from China labeled as "made in PROC", "made in hongkong, "made in ROC".

So, I find thesedays you have to either ask or read the labels on everything.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I'm in the minority here. I don't mind if they have a random product that is popular in Korea but by an American company. Especially after I tried it! It was just like the Yves St Laurent. I'm kinda a makeup snob and won't buy drugstore brands. I think it might have changed after this because WOW, this gloss is gorgeous and the perfect color. I want to wear it all day everyday. XD I love it!!! It doesn't feel like I'm wearing anything, either. This gloss is awesome and 1/3 the price of Yves St Laurent &gt;__&lt; I appreciate Memebox introducing me to it! Such a gorgeous, subtle red &lt;3
Hi,

you might try and do some Internet research into what companies make the high end products. For many of them they are owned by L'Oreal, Proctor-Gamble, Johnson Johnson.....

So some of the same drugstore brands are also making the high end products.

Now that I know that, I buy products everywhere.....well ok, no "dollarama" stuff for me, lol....

Physicians formula is pretty good- a lot of eyeshadows and blushes are made in Italy.

Maybeline I've had some made in germany, france, korea and US products...

I also buy some Dior,MAC and other dept store brands...

-------------

Now your comment made me go look up who owns YSL beauty...and OMG...it is L'OREAL!!

http://www.loreal.com/brands/brands-homepage.aspx

Ummm, what they also own URBAN DECAY?? news to me....


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2014)

How does the aromatherapy oil smell?

I find it hilarious that it is called "Tasteless"!!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How does the aromatherapy oil smell?

I find it hilarious that it is called "Tasteless"!!!!!
It smells like black licorice and patchouli oil to me.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It smells like black licorice and patchouli oil to me. 
That's a really weird scent! LOL Love patchouli but on it's own it's way too strong, and ick black licorice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It smells like black licorice and patchouli oil to me. 
That sounds like an intense combo.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a really weird scent! LOL Love patchouli but on it's own it's way too strong, and ick black licorice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wonder it it really works? I have a feeling it might.

It's for relaxation?


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 15, 2014)

Well I don't know about the US but Physiogel is available  in every drugstore around Poland and so is L'oreal I mean I can get this in Glossybox. I know these are just 2 products but honestly I wanted the box for Korean brands ONLY. As I can't get them here or they are super expensive. I wouldn't buy a box that has to fly half way across the universe to get here for stuff I can get in Glossy or just simply down the street. That is just missing the point a bit..I think.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 15, 2014)

> That sounds like an intense combo. I wonder it it really works? I have a feeling it might. It's for relaxation?


 That sounds nauseating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe it'll help you relax by making you pass out? Lol I was on a boat earlier this week &amp; one of the girls on the boat said applying ginger oil on your stomach will make sea sickness go away. I was doing well until she applied it to herself. I went from half awake enjoying to dizzy, barfy &amp; sleepy really quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Update: it will definitely help me pass out. Ay caramba! I don't enjoy yoga anyway! Trading this if anyone wants it*


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 15, 2014)

I saw someone started a petition to tell the company to keep true to their "only Korean" products motto...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 

Here is my video of 5.2. A mod can tell me to delete if if we aren't allowed to post our videos here. 

Thank you for sharing that! I got 5 and probably would have preferred 5.2!!!! 
Anyone else notice that one of the items had an expiration date of 2013?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone else notice that one of the items had an expiration date of 2013?
It's actually the date that the item was made, not the expiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queeenb (Feb 15, 2014)

For those that ordered box 6/ 6-2, does it say sending complete for you?


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> For those that ordered box 6/ 6-2, does it say sending complete for you?


 Mine says Send standby.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Anyone else notice that one of the items had an expiration date of 2013?
It's actually the date that the item was made, not the expiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ahh. Weird. But then again, didn't the All Belle lashes Ipsy sent out also have a manufacture date rather than an expiration?


----------



## queeenb (Feb 15, 2014)

> Mine says Send standby.


 Thanks, nancy! Mine says send complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if it's because I ordered 5-2 &amp; 6 in the same order.. I got 2 5-2 boxes! I'm scared I won't receive 6


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Thanks, nancy! Mine says send complete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know if it's because I ordered 5-2 &amp; 6 in the same order.. I got 2 5-2 boxes! I'm scared I won't receive 6


 I got box 5 and I'm suppose to get box 6. Why won't you get 6? Did they think you order 2 5.2 boxes?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Ahh. Weird. But then again, didn't the All Belle lashes Ipsy sent out also have a manufacture date rather than an expiration?

Most likely! A lot of Korean brands put the manufacture date rather than the expiration date. I think someone mentioned it earlier in this thread about the Lanoa soap as well. Someone posted a link about Korean manufacturer date info and such but I can't find it atm


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed an "old" date on the sample conditioner too, and in looking for an answer found this which was helpful:  http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-read-the-date-codes-on-Asian-cosmetics-/10000000178127014/g.html
Link is above for info on Asian cosmetic expiration/manufacture dates if that is what you were looking for.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 15, 2014)

> I got box 5 and I'm suppose to get box 6. Why won't you get 6? Did they think you order 2 5.2 boxes?


 I ordered 5-2 &amp; 6 in the same order, I hope they didnt confuse that as me ordering 2 5-2 boxes.. I checked my order status on the site and it early states 1 5-2 &amp; 1 6 lol.. I even got emails for shipping changes for both, saying they shipped earlier


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 15, 2014)

Has anyone else been using the "Vampire Face" BB Cream from 4? I just can't get it to work for me. I don't like the way it makes my skin look. Even with primer it just seems to seek out the furthest recesses of my pores to hang out in.I love the BB from 2, but this one not so much...

Also wanted to say that I am really liking the LJH oil from 4! I'm adding it to either the Cheese Cream or my usual moisturizer at night. I don't notice the difference until I put on my makeup and notice how smooth it goes on. Very hydrating stuff!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered 5-2 &amp; 6 in the same order, I hope they didnt confuse that as me ordering 2 5-2 boxes.. I checked my order status on the site and it early states 1 5-2 &amp; 1 6 lol.. I even got emails for shipping changes for both, saying they shipped earlier
I ordered 3 and 4 together and had the same thing happen. As soon as 3 shipped it said "Send Complete" and I had to double check with CS that I was still getting 4. From the notes on the order page it looks like they are having issues showing the status of orders with multiple shipments. But you should definitely be getting both boxes.


----------



## Deareux (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's actually the date that the item was made, not the expiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Korean and Japanese brands of cosmetics usually print their manufactured date instead of their expiration. Don't be alarmed if you get something marked 2013 or so.
  I have piles of korean products that do this.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 15, 2014)

> Link is above for info on Asian cosmetic expiration/manufacture dates if that is what you were looking for.


 Thank you so much! It will help all of understand these dates a lot better! Much appreciated. Wow such helpful people tonight on MUT!!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I saw someone started a petition to tell the company to keep true to their "only Korean" products motto...
Could you provide a link? I guess I'd like to sign it, too. I mean, I'm not deeply disappointed with this one L'Oreal product but I'm not going to like it if it's a growing trend. As many of you rightly stated: we DID preorder many boxes being led to believe they're going to include Korean products.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 16, 2014)

If you'd like to sign a petition about Memebox not including different brands than Korean in their future boxes, here's the link: https://www.change.org/petitions/memebox-stop-including-non-korean-products-in-memeboxes?recruiter=80099306

I signed it as I really wouldn't like it to be a new trend in Memeboxes. What's more important: I don't think it's fair or acceptable to change the rules about the boxes which had been advertised as containing Korean only products and which had already been prepaid.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you'd like to sign a petition about Memebox not including different brands than Korean in their future boxes, here's the link: https://www.change.org/petitions/memebox-stop-including-non-korean-products-in-memeboxes?recruiter=80099306

I signed it as I really wouldn't like it to be a new trend in Memeboxes. What's more important: I don't think it's fair or acceptable to change the rules about the boxes which had been advertised as containing Korean only products and which had already been prepaid.
I signed it and shared it on my Facebook page. I don't mind the odd L'Oreal product in one box but I would rather receive Korean products alone, and if they continue the trend or if the number of non-Korean products increases, I don't see myself hanging around.


----------



## migasa (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you'd like to sign a petition about Memebox not including different brands than Korean in their future boxes, here's the link: https://www.change.org/petitions/memebox-stop-including-non-korean-products-in-memeboxes?recruiter=80099306

I signed it as I really wouldn't like it to be a new trend in Memeboxes. What's more important: I don't think it's fair or acceptable to change the rules about the boxes which had been advertised as containing Korean only products and which had already been prepaid.
I signed it


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 16, 2014)

I signed too!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hmmm... just a thought (Playing devils advocate)... I completely agree that Memebox was misleading about the "Only Korean" products and have now changed their plan.... However It doesn't mean that the new non Korean products they give you will be available or made in the united states. It could be something from Japan or Europe that isn't available in the US. 

For me, memebox is an opportunity to try products that I couldn't get my hands on otherwise and if One or two products happen to be non korean but still from brands that they don't make or sell in the US, then i'm ok with that.

If they keep sticking Loreal products in it (or other widely available brands) it will definitely hurt their business.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm... just a thought (Playing devils advocate)... I completely agree that Memebox was misleading about the "Only Korean" products and have now changed their plan.... However It doesn't mean that the new non Korean products they give you will be available or made in the united states. It could be something from Japan or Europe that isn't available in the US. 

For me, memebox is an opportunity to try products that I couldn't get my hands on otherwise and if One or two products happen to be non korean but still from brands that they don't make or sell in the US, then i'm ok with that.

If they keep sticking Loreal products in it (or other widely available brands) it will definitely hurt their business. 
Yes but some of us are from Europe and have easy access to these products.. I could say if the products were from US and not available in Europe I would be ok with that because I live in Europe.. but I am not, I can easily get US and European cosmetics cheap on ebay but Korean ones are rather expensive and rare and I just think it's missing the point of the box...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 16, 2014)

Erm there is a jewellry page on meme now ... confused.. http://us.memebox.com/Product/Category/list/cid/89


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope they don't put jewelry in the boxes, though they haven't given any indication that they will.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2014)

lol omg the jewelry. I love them but honestly they're like the crazy aunt of subscription boxes sometimes with all the random changes, how their not really a subscription, releasing a zillion boxes at a time but also being super nice and always wanting to be helpful etc.

*throws hands up*

I seriously give up, haha. I'm not speculating their plans or fighting for/against them anymore. I'm just going to kick back and wait for my boxes to arrive, lol.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 16, 2014)

> I ordered 3 and 4 together and had the same thing happen. As soon as 3 shipped it said "Send Complete" and I had to double check with CS that I was still getting 4. From the notes on the order pageÂ it looks like they are having issues showing the status of orders with multiple shipments. But you should definitely be getting both boxes.


 Hmm.... I ordered 5.2 and 6.2 together and paid one shopping charge. Maybe they are waiting to ship them together. I've been wondering why other people have 5.2 and mine hasn't spotted yet.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 16, 2014)

Signed it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm.... I ordered 5.2 and 6.2 together and paid one shopping charge. Maybe they are waiting to ship them together. I've been wondering why other people have 5.2 and mine hasn't spotted yet.
I order 5.2 and 6 together, and I've received (only 1) 5.2 already.


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 16, 2014)

> I order 5.2 and 6 together, and I've received (only 1)Â 5.2 already.Â


 Darn, thought I'd figured it out. I'm starting to think they just don't like me. I should stop following this thread. I haven't received anything since 2. I give up.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes but some of us are from Europe and have easy access to these products.. I could say if the products were from US and not available in Europe I would be ok with that because I live in Europe.. but I am not, I can easily get US and European cosmetics cheap on ebay but Korean ones are rather expensive and rare and I just think it's missing the point of the box...
Exactly, quite many people from Europe buy those boxes - me being one of them - and we, on the other, could probably accept some products from the US, but not the ones easily available here. So it's a kind of dead end in my opinion...


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmm.... I ordered 5.2 and 6.2 together and paid one shopping charge. Maybe they are waiting to ship them together. I've been wondering why other people have 5.2 and mine hasn't spotted yet.
I ordered 5.2 and 6 together and my 5.2 has been sent to me (although it hasn't arrived yet).


----------



## ZeeOmega (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't receive this box, though I've been following this thread out of interest to see what products you all receive. I wanted to weigh in on the perception of Western vs. Korean products. While I never made it over to Korea, I did live in Japan for a number of years. One of the things that surprises many foreigners when there is the fact that many of the brands they are familiar with from back home are out on the regular shelves at supermarkets and convenience stores. These same brands may be just as common there and I would bet a whole box of melon pan (oh how miss those) that most of my students and co-workers would consider these brands as definitely Japanese and not at all Western. For example, Biore was everywhere. You could a full range of Biore products that gave every impression of being very Japanese. In fact, Biore is owned by the Kao Group (Japanese conglomerate) that owns Ban, KMS, Guhl, John Frieda, and Curel. Kanebo Cosmetics, an old Japanese cosmetics line, is also a part of the Kao Group. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's hard to say that something should be considered a Western drugstore brand, when in Asia it may very well be considered an Asian brand.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't receive this box, though I've been following this thread out of interest to see what products you all receive. I wanted to weigh in on the perception of Western vs. Korean products. While I never made it over to Korea, I did live in Japan for a number of years. One of the things that surprises many foreigners when there is the fact that many of the brands they are familiar with from back home are out on the regular shelves at supermarkets and convenience stores. These same brands may be just as common there and I would bet a whole box of melon pan (oh how miss those) that most of my students and co-workers would consider these brands as definitely Japanese and not at all Western. For example, Biore was everywhere. You could a full range of Biore products that gave every impression of being very Japanese. In fact, Biore is owned by the Kao Group (Japanese conglomerate) that owns Ban, KMS, Guhl, John Frieda, and Curel. Kanebo Cosmetics, an old Japanese cosmetics line, is also a part of the Kao Group. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's hard to say that something should be considered a Western drugstore brand, when in Asia it may very well be considered an Asian brand. 
Thank you for your POV. It is a really helpful perspective. And quite true.

Technically L'oreal is French and I certainly wouldn't complain if other French brands were included at some point.

But the gloss they are sending is US drugstore quality.

I think they should apply some kind of filter over the products they send. (especially if they aren't Korean)

Also, the big issue is that they promise Korean brands in the box.

So that is my biggest complaint.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 16, 2014)

Zee Omega, ok, but we ordered Memebox because we wanted to try stricte Korean brands, not global like L'Oreal, Nivea or Physiogel...I can buy these global products in every drugstore in Poland. Memebox changed rules, words on their site. That's not fair!


----------



## migasa (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zee Omega, ok, but we ordered Memebox because we wanted to try stricte Korean brands, not global like L'Oreal, Nivea or Physiogel...I can buy these global products in every drugstore in Poland.
Memebox changed rules, words on their site. That's not fair!
Exactly!

I paid for Korean brands. I bought a box with cosmetics Korean brands. Changing this - after the pre-orders is not fair.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd be ok with the global brands IF it was a product not available here...I do go to speciality stores to get German Nivea products


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 16, 2014)

> I'd be ok with the global brands IF it was a product not available here...I do go to speciality stores to get German Nivea products


 Yup. Loreal especially does region specific releases. It would be pretty cool to get something that they have only released in Asia.


----------



## Lily V (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, this- *if* it's not easily available here (&amp; most of the box was still korean/asian brands), I'd be fine with it. I've def bought L'oreal glosses that were European only before when traveling in England for example.

I'm still waiting for my boxes- 5.2, 7, &amp; the luckybox.  5.2 was just shipped- Im so impatient!  I want it here NOW! ha!  I'm still debating on the makeup superbox, I'm really tempted but on the other hand- I want makeup to be like eyeliners, lipstick, etc...  if it was all BB/CC creams... hrmmmm  :/  I'm really fair &amp; cool toned, so there'd be a good chance most wouldn't work for my skin tone....

Quote:

Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'd be ok with the global brands IF it was a product not available here...I do go to speciality stores to get German Nivea products

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup. Loreal especially does region specific releases. It would be pretty cool to get something that they have only released in Asia.


----------



## zentea (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Erm there is a jewellry page on meme now ... confused.. http://us.memebox.com/Product/Category/list/cid/89
Now normally I'm the kind of person that likes pretty much everything but there is some very expensive ugly jewelry on there! So many changes so fast!! I'm just going to sit back and watch and wait for my lucky box.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now normally I'm the kind of person that likes pretty much everything but there is some very expensive ugly jewelry on there! So many changes so fast!! I'm just going to sit back and watch and wait for my lucky box. 
I don't like this jewelry too...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now normally I'm the kind of person that likes pretty much everything but there is some very expensive ugly jewelry on there! So many changes so fast!! I'm just going to sit back and watch and wait for my lucky box. 
I am sorry to say these look like DIY that you can make for max 10$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( and Honestly I can reproduce every single one of them right now at home soo not good to me either...nevertheless they are def not my style ... I have seen clothes on the Korean memebox site , I think they added it recently too.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 16, 2014)

Not really interested in jewelry or clothes but I won't be surprised if others are. I just hope this won't affect the quality of their memeboxes!! The loreal lip gloss is a pretty shade but it's way too similar to riri woo so I don't think that I'll be needing this. I don't mind special region release of western brands but if I can get it at Walmart or target and get it for cheaper with a coupon, I'd say that's a loss for me. I get that it's a GLOBAL box but I'm in it mostly, if not fully' for the Korean products that's not accessible to me


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 16, 2014)

I may be interested in a refund....


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 16, 2014)

I seriously consider cancelling my 7th box and luckybox I mean I was mad ordering so much in advance right??


----------



## queeenb (Feb 16, 2014)

> I seriously consider cancelling my 7th box and luckybox I mean I was mad ordering so much in advance right??


 I doubt that they're gonna send us jewelry, keep it lol


----------



## monkeyx3 (Feb 16, 2014)

I have yet to recieve my box #5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guessing from everyone post, its going to be a hit or miss depending on personal preference. I hope my box #8 wont be so bad.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I doubt that they're gonna send us jewelry, keep it lol
muahahaha that's not what I meant I just realised I ordered 4 boxes blindly !! ANd since they are changing their site and rules so often by box seven I will get Nivea and Maybelline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw and off topic I love the ne Nivea shower balm for a lazy person as I am it's just perfect..but still I don't want it in my memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 16, 2014)

A bit OT, but I finished the Holika Holika cream from box 2 today. 




 I'm looking to repurchase, but the Memebox site doesn't have it. Where's the best place to buy Korean beauty products online (to be shipped to the US)?


----------



## queeenb (Feb 16, 2014)

> muahahaha that's not what I meant I just realised I ordered 4 boxesÂ blindly !! ANd since they are changing their site and rules so often by box seven I will get Nivea and Maybelline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Btw and off topic I love the ne Nivea shower balm for a lazy person as I am it's just perfect..but still I don't want it in my memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol! Imagine we get maybelline/Nivea in the future boxes! What's the shower balm?


> A bit OT, but I finished the Holika Holika cream from box 2 today.Â :icon_cry: Â I'm looking to repurchase, but the Memebox site doesn't have it.Â Where's the best place to buy Korean beauty products online (to be shipped to the US)?


 I used yesstyle to buy skin79 bb cream, don't know if it's the best but shipping was free for orders &gt; $25


----------



## kotoko (Feb 16, 2014)

> A bit OT, but I finished the Holika Holika cream from box 2 today.Â :icon_cry: Â I'm looking to repurchase, but the Memebox site doesn't have it.Â Where's the best place to buy Korean beauty products online (to be shipped to the US)?


I like sasa.com or rubyrubyshop on ebay or the independent site.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 16, 2014)

I ordered all the full number boxes, lucky box and the 2 super boxes. I am just going to sit back and except what they send. I have written them and told them how I feel about including non Korean products (I don't want) in the box and really that's all I can do. The products are all paid for and what ever I get I will either use, gift or trade. I am on a discovery mindset and want to try new products and I hope what ever they send me will at least give me an idea of what will work on me. I am looking back on what I just wrote and realize that I feel like I'm setting myself up to be a science experiment??? LOL. Hopefully a good one, with good results! And without too many products that are not Korean! I am not quite sure what Memebox is up too???? I question them changing the rules mid-way??? The only way I can counter is by letting them know, if they don't do what they originally stated they were going to do (send us Korean products), I don't have to purchase any more. I have products coming all the way to April! beyond that it depends on what Memebox does!!!!!!


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol! Imagine we get maybelline/Nivea in the future boxes! What's the shower balm?
I used yesstyle to buy skin79 bb cream, don't know if it's the best but shipping was free for orders &gt; $25

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like sasa.com or rubyrubyshop on ebay or the independent site.

Thanks. I'll give those places a look. I tried the Holika Holika site, but shipping was $20. Yikes!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 16, 2014)

I also dislike the Korean Jewelry they have placed on their site!! It looks like macrame knots I can do in a few minutes with a few pieces of crystals tied in or glued? : ) I really don't want to insult, but to put one style of "jewelry" doesn't thrill me at all! It really looks way, way overpriced, something I would make at Girl Scout camp ( sorry ) learning how to tie knots! I sincerely hope they don't put in our boxes. I don't think they will unless it is an extra as the boxes proposed to us were skincare and makeup Korean. I don't know. What do you all think?


----------



## TracyT (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A bit OT, but I finished the Holika Holika cream from box 2 today. 




 I'm looking to repurchase, but the Memebox site doesn't have it. Where's the best place to buy Korean beauty products online (to be shipped to the US)?
I buy from W2Beauty. Alice who runs it is very nice, gives plenty of samples once she gets what you're into. If it's not on the site, I'd email her and she could pick it up for you. Free shipping though a couple bucks gets you express shipping/tracking. I've never had an issue with customs. I like Alice. She's big on CS and hand writes a note with each other.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also dislike the Korean Jewelry they have placed on their site!! It looks like macrame knots I can do in a few minutes with a few pieces of crystals tied in or glued? : ) I really don't want to insult, but to put one style of "jewelry" doesn't thrill me at all! It really looks way, way overpriced, something I would make at Girl Scout camp ( sorry ) learning how to tie knots! I sincerely hope they don't put in our boxes. I don't think they will unless it is an extra as the boxes proposed to us were skincare and makeup Korean. I don't know. What do you all think?
I agree! I am really really understated when it comes to jewelry, so the items they have on their site are not up my alley.  I am thinking that they would not put this in the memeboxes unless it was an "extra" - it is just so far off the whole "skin care/make up" selling point (who knows thought, right???)


----------



## monkeyx3 (Feb 16, 2014)

> I also dislike the Korean Jewelry they have placed on their site!! It looks like macrame knots I can do in a few minutes with a few pieces of crystals tied in or glued? : ) I really don't want to insult, but to put one style of "jewelry" doesn't thrill me at all! It really looks way, way overpriced, something I would make at Girl Scout camp ( sorry ) learning how to tie knots! I sincerely hope they don't put in our boxes. I don't think they will unless it is an extra as the boxes proposed to us were skincare and makeup Korean. I don't know. What do you all think?


 Honestly I really hope not as none of the jewerly appeal to me and im not much for a jewerly person. I hope they just focus on skincare/makeup (especially focus on korean only) in the box and have a separate box for jewerly for those that wants/prefer it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 16, 2014)

Someone mentioned this but ebay's "rubyrubyshop" is a great, safe, and trustworthy ebay store to buy from. Also I like prettyandcute.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inciaa (Feb 16, 2014)

Uh, I'm waiting 6th day for an answer to my email about refund of 4th box (Â£19.85 customs - no way I'm paying that!) that will be returned to them. I wonder when I'll finally get an email from them :/


----------



## queeenb (Feb 16, 2014)

I wish we could be memebox ambassadors for the US. Like we would be good at it because we like the products AND we'll know about their ever changing policies &amp; procedures. I'll take memeboxes as a form of payment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also, I don't mind getting back to the email tickets that have accumulated over the weekend! Lol!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 17, 2014)

I think they're trying to adopt to our comments - I don't know if you've noticed but that's what we can find in the new descriptions of the coming boxes:

- Box 6 - "MEMEBOX #6 includes only Korean beauty products".

- Box 6-2 - "MEMEBOX #6-2 includes only Korean beauty products".* * 

- Box 7 - "Most of products are Korean products and is carefully chosen from most loved products among Koreans".

- Box 8 - "The Best Beauty Wonders from Korea".

So it seems there can be some non-Korean stuff in Box 7, but hopefully not in others. Guess we should keep bombarding them with emails and petitions as they seem to realise they've made a mistake.

Also, it may be good to let them how we feel about the jewellery, although I don't really think they're going to put it in regular boxes.

BTW their fb profile is not on anymore - curious...


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 17, 2014)

Superboxes are also described as "containting full size products from Korea". I'm sure it's a new wording as I was specially looking at the descriptions yesterday and it wasn't there.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're trying to adopt to our comments - I don't know if you've noticed but that's what we can find in the new descriptions of the coming boxes:

- Box 6 - "MEMEBOX #6 includes only Korean beauty products".

- Box 6-2 - "MEMEBOX #6-2 includes only Korean beauty products".* * 

- Box 7 - "Most of products are Korean products and is carefully chosen from most loved products among Koreans".

- Box 8 - "The Best Beauty Wonders from Korea".

So it seems there can be some non-Korean stuff in Box 7, but hopefully not in others. Guess we should keep bombarding them with emails and petitions as they seem to realise they've made a mistake.

Also, it may be good to let them how we feel about the jewellery, although I don't really think they're going to put it in regular boxes.

BTW their fb profile is not on anymore - curious...

argh of course the one I ordered has the careful wording. Has anyone successfully completed a refund here yet?


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 17, 2014)

> I think they're trying to adopt to our comments - I don't know if you've noticed but that's what we can find in the new descriptions of the coming boxes: - Box 6 - "MEMEBOX #6 includes only Korean beauty products". - Box 6-2 - "MEMEBOX #6-2 includes only Korean beauty products".*Â *Â  - Box 7 - "Most of products are Korean products and isÂ carefullyÂ chosen from most loved products among Koreans". - Box 8 - "The Best Beauty Wonders from Korea". So it seems there can be some non-Korean stuff in Box 7, but hopefully not in others. Guess we should keep bombarding them with emails and petitions as they seem to realise they've made a mistake. Also, it may be good to let them how we feel about the jewellery, although I don't really think they're going to put it in regular boxes. BTW their fb profile is not on anymore - curious...


 We should do print screens in case of any other changes in future.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine was loaded on a parcel force van for delivery this morning... Hope I get it today. Uk takes ages.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

Memebox has contacted myself and the other youtubers/bloggers that are partnered with them with a lot of updated information. Here's some excerpts from the e-mail they sent. I hope it clears up some confusion for some of you! I also bolded some stuff that might be of interested to the majority.

Email Excerpt:

_*There might be a delay in replying to your email.* We are having so high volume of email from customers and many bloggers and youtubers, and response takes longer than expected. We are keep working on improvements to get back to you as soon as possible._

_We launched Superbox to offer more various selection of beauty boxes. We noticed some of our customers love to have many items, but there are also customers who want to have full size products and have enough volume to fully experience the products. So we launched Superbox that only includes full size products. This is the first-of-its-kind beauty box with only full size products. By launching Superbox, we also launched Makeup edition box, Superbox #2, which many of customers requested.http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3587/cid/90Superbox will include more than 4 full size products, and have at least double its retail value. For Superbox #1, shipping is free and Superbox #2 a charge of $6.99 fixed shipping for each box.We are continually working on having better and better quality boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*If you have any feedback on any of boxes, please let us know anytime.** *We will continue to have Korean beauty brands at this moment. We included first non-Korean beauty brands in Memebox #5. Although we carefully chose the products that are loved by Korean beauty experts, some of our customers were unhappy about having non-Korean beauty products. *We decided to have only Korean beauty brands for the boxes we already sold.* *Even though we would love to expand into wider range of beauty brands in the future, we will let you know when we make an expansion.*_   _****_ While most of the e-mail was just more information for bloggers/youtubers about our reviews and stuff, I thought that it was important to let you guys know that they have made it clear that they will only include Korean brands for the boxes that have already been sold. I think it's wonderful that they listened to everyone who were upset or concerned about that. Also, take note that they did say that they would like to expand to a wider range of brands in the future, which means any Memebox past #10 will most likely have non-korean-exclusive brands. Take that information how you will, but I thought it would help!   &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you, I wasn't too bothered as long as the value didn't drop tbh.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 17, 2014)

@MissJexie, thanks a lot, it's very helpful of you!

I'm glad to know that they listened to our complaints and I appreciate they're going to inform us when they decide to include more non-Korean products in future boxes.


----------



## stawbewii (Feb 17, 2014)

Received my memebox #5 today! Here is a spoiler for those who are interested - 

I didn't recieve the L'oreal, but instead got the eSpoir Lip gloss. More detailed close-up of each individual products in my blog :3


----------



## Cola (Feb 17, 2014)

> Received my memebox #5 today! Here is a spoiler for those who are interested -Â  I didn't recieve the L'oreal, but instead got the eSpoir Lip gloss. More detailed close-up of each individual products in my blog :3Â  Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for the spoiler! I have to wait a couple of days for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I believe it's the box #5-2 that got the L'oreal gloss. I can't wait for box #6. It should ship out this week!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine was loaded on a parcel force van for delivery this morning... Hope I get it today. Uk takes ages.
sorry been busy working and just catching up with the threads,jewellery really, oh dear.

anyway mine got through customs in uk and also out for delivery, so maybe it has escaped customs charge for box 5.


----------



## TracyT (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're trying to adopt to our comments - I don't know if you've noticed but that's what we can find in the new descriptions of the coming boxes:

- Box 6 - "MEMEBOX #6 includes only Korean beauty products".

- Box 6-2 - "MEMEBOX #6-2 includes only Korean beauty products".* * 

*- Box 7 - "Most of products are Korean products and is carefully chosen from most loved products among Koreans".*

- Box 8 - "The Best Beauty Wonders from Korea".

So it seems there can be some non-Korean stuff in Box 7, but hopefully not in others. Guess we should keep bombarding them with emails and petitions as they seem to realise they've made a mistake.

Also, it may be good to let them how we feel about the jewellery, although I don't really think they're going to put it in regular boxes.

BTW their fb profile is not on anymore - curious...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox has contacted myself and the other youtubers/bloggers that are partnered with them with a lot of updated information. Here's some excerpts from the e-mail they sent. I hope it clears up some confusion for some of you! I also bolded some stuff that might be of interested to the majority.

Email Excerpt:

_*There might be a delay in replying to your email.* We are having so high volume of email from customers and many bloggers and youtubers, and response takes longer than expected. We are keep working on improvements to get back to you as soon as possible._

_We launched Superbox to offer more various selection of beauty boxes. We noticed some of our customers love to have many items, but there are also customers who want to have full size products and have enough volume to fully experience the products. So we launched Superbox that only includes full size products. This is the first-of-its-kind beauty box with only full size products. By launching Superbox, we also launched Makeup edition box, Superbox #2, which many of customers requested.http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3587/cid/90Superbox will include more than 4 full size products, and have at least double its retail value. For Superbox #1, shipping is free and Superbox #2 a charge of $6.99 fixed shipping for each box.We are continually working on having better and better quality boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*If you have any feedback on any of boxes, please let us know anytime.** *We will continue to have Korean beauty brands at this moment. We included first non-Korean beauty brands in Memebox #5. Although we carefully chose the products that are loved by Korean beauty experts, some of our customers were unhappy about having non-Korean beauty products. *We decided to have only Korean beauty brands for the boxes we already sold.* *Even though we would love to expand into wider range of beauty brands in the future, we will let you know when we make an expansion.*_   _****_ While most of the e-mail was just more information for bloggers/youtubers about our reviews and stuff, I thought that it was important to let you guys know that they have made it clear that they will only include Korean brands for the boxes that have already been sold. I think it's wonderful that they listened to everyone who were upset or concerned about that. Also, take note that they did say that they would like to expand to a wider range of brands in the future, which means any Memebox past #10 will most likely have non-korean-exclusive brands. Take that information how you will, but I thought it would help!   &lt;3

 

Hmm since I delayed, the first box I bought was #7 that seems to be the first using the "most loved among Koreans" language. It opens the door for non-Korean brands available in Korea. Box #8 seems a little vague too: "beauty wonders from Korea" as opposed to only Korean products. Sigh, is it March yet? The waiting is painful and have no idea what to even expect in my Box #7. I guess the Lucky Box since it's a greatest hits box then there isn't such an issue, I hope.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

> sorry been busy working and just catching up with the threads,jewellery really, oh dear. anyway mine got through customs in uk and also out for delivery, so maybe it has escaped customs charge for box 5.Â


 I assume we have both dodged charges tbh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I assume we have both dodged charges tbh
i have spoken to a few people i know who work for customs and with all the info i gave them it seems that they should go straight through,the fact more people uk based are buying will also bump it up in that the packets will get recognised as opposed to say one packet only.

they say if bank holidays and such are involved either side as in both countries all stuff gets backlogged and all go through customs due to increased terror links.

also when box 4 came through the fact that stuff was being shipped to the olympics and everything was on high alert and everything was being checked


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

The problem is that one slight error on the label will also stop it. TBH it might also be luck too.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The problem is that one slight error on the label will also stop it. TBH it might also be luck too.
oh yes. i know thats why they don't put nail polish in the notes now as that would get flagged and opened,i think it is def pot luck,but as a whole in the uk beauty subs don't get charged.as thats why its added in with the shipping prices.

we will wait and see for the next 5 boxes.

although i my uncle and friends have put memebox on the list for ok clearance so it shouldn't get flagged up,something that staff can do apparently.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 17, 2014)

It's here box5 Parcel force man said they are clamping down big time last week he had 4 customers with Â£200 and Â£400 charges omg


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm since I delayed, the first box I bought was #7 that seems to be the first using the "most loved among Koreans" language. It opens the door for non-Korean brands available in Korea. Box #8 seems a little vague too: "beauty wonders from Korea" as opposed to only Korean products. Sigh, is it March yet? The waiting is painful and have no idea what to even expect in my Box #7. I guess the Lucky Box since it's a greatest hits box then there isn't such an issue, I hope.

Fingers crossed!
I am in the same boat as you.  Disappointing but I guess I will reserve judgement until I see the contents...then I will get all judgey!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I buy from W2Beauty. Alice who runs it is very nice, gives plenty of samples once she gets what you're into. If it's not on the site, I'd email her and she could pick it up for you. Free shipping though a couple bucks gets you express shipping/tracking. I've never had an issue with customs. I like Alice. She's big on CS and hand writes a note with each other.
And she adds candy to the order as a surprise! Got to love her samples, there are loads and some of them are very generously-sized.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

Doh, went out for an hour and missed it and two other parcels.hubby Will get it tomorrow thou.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Hmm since I delayed,Â the first box I bought was #7 that seems to be the first using the "most loved among Koreans" language. It opens the door for non-Korean brands available in Korea. Box #8 seems a little vague too: "beauty wonders from Korea" as opposed to onlyÂ Korean products. Sigh, is it March yet? The waiting is painful and have no idea what to even expect in my Box #7. I guess the Lucky Box since it's a greatest hits box then there isn't such an issue, I hope. Fingers crossed!


 I agree about box #8. Makes it seems like they might include non-korean products as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Feb 17, 2014)

Is there anyone else that hasn't received a tracking email for 5.2 yet?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2014)

anyone else's MEMEBOX 5.2 stuck at customs in JFK?

This didn't happen for box 3 and 4... I wonder what's going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered all the full number boxes, lucky box and the 2 super boxes. I am just going to sit back and except what they send. I have written them and told them how I feel about including non Korean products (I don't want) in the box and really that's all I can do. The products are all paid for and what ever I get I will either use, gift or trade. I am on a discovery mindset and want to try new products and I hope what ever they send me will at least give me an idea of what will work on me.
I am looking back on what I just wrote and realize that I feel like I'm setting myself up to be a science experiment??? LOL. Hopefully a good one, with good results! And without too many products that are not Korean!
I am not quite sure what Memebox is up too???? I question them changing the rules mid-way??? The only way I can counter is by letting them know, if they don't do what they originally stated they were going to do (send us Korean products), I don't have to purchase any more. I have products coming all the way to April! beyond that it depends on what Memebox does!!!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like sasa.com or rubyrubyshop on ebay or the independent site.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Loreal is the largest cosmetic company in the world and operates in over 130 countries.  I think most people who have time to think about and purchase cosmetics can get their hands on Loreal products.  I do think it's a fun product to try; I'm just sayin'.


I have been buying subs for a few years now, and I just want to throw out the warning that subs really need to be tested before you throw a bunch of money into them. A lot of subs/boxes have early hiccups or are just simply not good. Ordering every box a sub puts together based on one or two early attempts before a company has even been in the game a couple months is not really wise unless you have SpiritWind's attitude towards it.

I ordered box 5 and am waiting to see what it is like before I sink another penny into Meme. Not trying to lecture or anything, but I have been following subs on here and other places for a few years now; I am at a point where most of my skincare and a a lot of my hair and body care comes from subs- my skin loves the frequent product changes. These new boxes should always be entered into with the mindset that the box might suck and the company might not be so great.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 17, 2014)

ok my 5.2 is stuck at Warsaw customs great


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 17, 2014)

> anyone else's MEMEBOX 5.2 stuck at customs in JFK? This didn't happen for box 3 and 4... I wonder what's going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My box 5 looked like it was being held up in customs but was actually on its way. Also keep in mind if you do opt for slower shipping they will be held up in customs a lot longer.


> I have been buying subs for a few years now, and I just want to throw out the warning that subs really need to be tested before you throw a bunch of money into them. A lot of subs/boxes have early hiccups or are just simply not good. Ordering every box a sub puts together based on one or two early attempts before a company has even been in the game a couple months is not really wise unless you have SpiritWind's attitude towards it. I ordered box 5 and am waiting to see what it is like before I sink another penny into Meme. Not trying to lecture or anything, but I have been following subs on here and other places for a few years now; I am at a point where most of my skincare and a a lot of my hair and body care comes from subs- my skin loves the frequent product changes. These new boxes should always be entered into with the mindset that the box might suck and the company might not be so great.


 I agree with you. Memebox seemed incredibly appealing because the products were unique and they had high value items but everyone who preordered numerous boxes were really taking a chance. I've loved every box I've received so far though. The problem is, at least for me, I feel almost like an impending doom that they'll start to decline rapidly. Hopefully that is not the case but I know now not to order anymore until I'm really comfortable with it. I'm only waiting on my five which seems like a decent box (at the po) and seven right now.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine has been at JFK since the 14th.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Memebox has contacted myself and the other youtubers/bloggers that are partnered with them with a lot of updated information. Here's some excerpts from the e-mail they sent. I hope it clears up some confusion for some of you! I also bolded some stuff that might be of interested to the majority. Email Excerpt: _*There might be a delay in replying to your email.*__ We are having so high volume of email from customers and many bloggers and youtubers, and response takes longer than expected. We are keep working on improvements to get back to you as soon as possible._ _We launched Superbox to offer more various selection of beauty boxes. We noticed some of our customers love to have many items, but there are also customers who want to have full size products and have enough volume to fully experience the products. So we launched Superbox that only includes full size products. This is the first-of-its-kind beauty box with only full size products. By launching Superbox, we also launched Makeup edition box, Superbox #2, which many of customers requested._ _http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/3587/cid/90_ _Superbox will include more than 4 full size products, and have at least double its retail value. For Superbox #1, shipping is free and Superbox #2 a charge of $6.99 fixed shipping for each box._ _We are continually working on having better and better quality boxes _  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> _*If you have any feedback on any of boxes, please let us know anytime.*_ _*Â *_ _We will continue to have Korean beauty brands at this moment. We included first non-Korean beauty brands in Memebox #5. Although we carefully chose the products that are loved by Korean beauty experts, some of our customers were unhappy about having non-Korean beauty products. __*We decided to have only Korean beauty brands for the boxes we already sold.*_ _*Even though we would love to expand into wider range of beauty brands in the future, we will let you know when we make an expansion.*_ Â  _****_ While most of the e-mail was just more information for bloggers/youtubers about our reviews and stuff, I thought that it was important to let you guys know that they have made it clear that they will only include Korean brands for the boxes that have already been sold. I think it's wonderful that they listened to everyone who were upset or concerned about that. Also, take note that they did say that they would like to expand to a wider range of brands in the future, which means any Memebox past #10 will most likely have non-korean-exclusive brands. Take that information how you will, but I thought it would help! Â  &lt;3 Â


 Thanks Rachel!! I so appreciate everything you have done for us!A. Thank you for sharing! Nancy


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 17, 2014)

> Mine has been at JFK since the 14th.


 Mine has been in Chicago for the past few days...it says it is being retained there and the reason is "other". Not the most helpful description....


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*My box 5 looked like it was being held up in customs but was actually on its way. Also keep in mind if you do opt for slower shipping they will be held up in customs a lot longer.*
I agree with you. Memebox seemed incredibly appealing because the products were unique and they had high value items but everyone who preordered numerous boxes were really taking a chance. I've loved every box I've received so far though. The problem is, at least for me, I feel almost like an impending doom that they'll start to decline rapidly. Hopefully that is not the case but I know now not to order anymore until I'm really comfortable with it. I'm only waiting on my five which seems like a decent box (at the po) and seven right now.
It was EMS, they usually get here in 3 days. That's weird :/


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has been at JFK since the 14th.
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

aw that makes me sad...


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 17, 2014)

I feel so bad for all of you that your boxes have been held whether its customs, or airlines or USPS, my heart goes out to you cause I know you want your products to play with and use. I know mine was in customs longer this time around for some reason, but I got box #5 on Sat. Here is hoping you all get you boxes soon with out costing you all too much more. Especially those of you in Great Britian and Poland! It is awful that costs you so much to get it out of customs! One more way to cost the people $$$. I just shake my head at it all! I hope you all get them soon! Nancy


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine should reach my greedy paws at least tomorrow! It has been in customs since Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my wisdom tooth out on Wednesday and badly want to get my box before that so I can at least have a look and quickly do a blog post, and think about it when I'm having half my jawbone wrenched out in the dentist's chair


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine left customs but since Today is a holiday I won't get it until tomorrow.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 17, 2014)

> And she adds candy to the order as a surprise! Got to love her samples, there are loads and some of them are very generously-sized.


 Is this an ebay seller??


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is this an ebay seller??

As far as I know, they don't sell on ebay, but just have a Korean beauty shop online and ship worldwide for free.


----------



## coralpeonies (Feb 17, 2014)

My box 5-2 arrived at JFK last night. Expecting a delay due to the long weekend. Hopefully we'll get them in the next few days! Boxes 6 &amp; 6-2 are scheduled to go out  this Wednesday since they moved up the shipping date. I actually wouldn't have minded if they just waited to ship both 5-2 and 6 to me together lol.

On the other hand I'm going to hold off ordering anymore boxes until we get a better idea of what kind of products future boxes will consist of. I'm okay with receiving a product or two from non-Korean brands as long as there isn't a drastic decline in the overall quality and value of the boxes. However, I am a little disappointed with the inclusion of the L'oreal lip stain. Though that has more to do with not liking a particular type of product rather than the brand itself or it's readiness in accessibility.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

Box #5 has been here since Saturday Of course my mailman didn't bother to knock on my door so I could at least ATTEMPT to get my package. He just leaves the slip and takes off. Of course the post office closes at noon on Saturday, is closed on Sundays and today is a holiday, so I've been waiting and waiting to get my hands on it! My roommate runs an ebay business so he'll be stopping at the post office first thing tomorrow, but I just wish I had it a few days ago so I could have a review up by now. Plus, the items for my blog giveaway are supposed to be with my #5, so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## migasa (Feb 17, 2014)

Superbox #3

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/4864/cid/80


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox #3

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/4864/cid/80
Want! I need as many moisturizers as I can get. My skin is so dry! I have about $18 in credits, so I could get it for about $35. Hmmm.


----------



## jocedun (Feb 17, 2014)

> Superbox #3 http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/4864/cid/80


 Oh my god I NEED this to be in stock on Thursday when I get paid. I love love love Asian skincare. This is just right up my alley.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 17, 2014)

> I feel so bad for all of you that your boxes have been held whether its customs, or airlines or USPS, my heart goes out to you cause I know you want your products to play with and use. I know mine was in customs longer this time around for some reason, but I got box #5 on Sat. Here is hoping you all get you boxes soon with out costing you all too much more. Especially those of you in Great Britian and Poland! It is awful that costs you so much to get it out of customs! One more way to cost the people $$$. I just shake my head at it all! I hope you all get them soon! Nancy


 Dont forget the portuguese girl !!! Customs have box 3, 4 and soon 5...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 17, 2014)

I think from mine and Lorna experience this time customs have been a bit better. Portuguese customs seem worse tbh.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dont forget the portuguese girl !!! Customs have box 3, 4 and soon 5...
Oh yes you poor girl( stupid customs!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 17, 2014)

> I think from mine and Lorna experience this time customs have been a bit better. Portuguese customs seem worse tbh.


 Bad luck for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Bad luck for me





oh no they still not released your first lots of boxes yet,have they said what is holding it all up this time.or are they awaiting your paperwork.

i told my parcel force man in future sign it off and leave in the garage if out and post a note ,he said no problem will put it on the records for the house number ,unless neighbour takes it in.they also said we can sign up an email address so we can get customs charges sent straight away and payed for next day delivery ,rather than wait for a letter to arrive, so i think the mail companies in the uk have started to implement new things to fast track finally.

hope your boxes get released soon patantao.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 17, 2014)

> oh no they still not released your first lots of boxes yet,have they said what is holding it all up this time.or are they awaiting your paperwork. i told my parcel force man in future sign it off and leave in the garage if out and post a note ,he said no problem will put it on the records for the house number ,unless neighbour takes it in.they also said we can sign up an email address so we can get customs charges sent straight away and payed for next day delivery ,rather than wait for a letter to arrive, so i think the mail companies in the uk have started to implement new things to fast track finally. hope your boxes get released soon patantao.


 I have no idea.. They asked again for the same papers I had sent so I just sent them all all over again. Hope it works this time...


----------



## devadorned (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has been at JFK since the 14th.

Make sure to try your tracking number on the USPS website. Mine is in the main hub where all my packages go, though it doesn't appear that way on the Korean tracking site. I'm guessing it'll hit my doorstep tomorrow because of the holiday!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 17, 2014)

​


> Dont forget the portuguese girl !!! Customs have box 3, 4 and soon 5...


 Oh! I am so sorry! Forgive me!! Glad you let me know. I am so glad you are apart of us on this thread and hope customs clears all your boxes real soon! Without having to fork out more money!!! Nancy


----------



## Patantao (Feb 17, 2014)

> ​Oh! I am so sorry! Forgive me!! Glad you let me know. I am so glad you are apart of us on this thread and hope customs clears all your boxes real soon! Without having to fork out more money!!! Nancy


 Dont worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope they dont get sent back...


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 17, 2014)

So who's ordering super box #3? Haha...

We all know we need hydration for our skin. The confusing part? Picking one that works for your skin - and your budget of course. Well, here's your cheat sheet: Using Memebox #3, we found the 4 skin care products for your skin, plus 3 pouch size hand cream for your soft hands!


----------



## kotoko (Feb 17, 2014)

> So who's ordering super box #3? Haha... We all know we need hydration for our skin. The confusing part? Picking one that works for your skin - and your budget of course. Well, here's your cheat sheet: Using Memebox #3, we found the 4 skin care products for your skin, plus 3 pouch size hand cream for your soft hands!Â


is Memebox 3 the one with cheese cream?!?!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's Memebox #3 - This is the new SuperBox #3 

http://us.memebox.com/Product/Detail/view/pid/4864/cid/90


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm enjoying the bonus points I'm up to 25.14 , I'm going to wait until I get my 1st box until I order another box with them, I'm thinking either of ordering #9 or #10. They already gave me the points from ordering lucky box and #8.


----------



## ToSirWithLove (Feb 17, 2014)

> So who's ordering super box #3? Haha... We all know we need hydration for our skin. The confusing part? Picking one that works for your skin - and your budget of course. Well, here's your cheat sheet: Using Memebox #3, we found the 4 skin care products for your skin, plus 3 pouch size hand cream for your soft hands!Â


 This confuses me. Do they mean the items are full-sized versions of the skin care items from Memebox 3? Because the sunscreen and eye serum were already full size, and I'm not sure what the fourth item would be. The lip mask?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 17, 2014)

> This confuses me. Do they mean the items are full-sized versions of the skin care items from Memebox 3? Because the sunscreen and eye serum were already full size, and I'm not sure what the fourth item would be. The lip mask?


 I don't think this has anything to so with memebox 3. They're calling the superbox #3 the memebox 3 in the email they sent out, "memebox 3" is hyperlinked to the superbox 3. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't think this has anything to so with memebox 3. They're calling the superbox #3 the memebox 3 in the email they sent out, "memebox 3" is hyperlinked to the superbox 3. Hope that makes sense!
Yes I think they accidentally put "memebox 3" when they meant to put superbox #3. As it was mentioned above, when you click the words "memebox 3" it leads to superbox 3. Although if anyone orders this and there is a full size cheese cream I will sell you my first born child for it! LOL I'm almost out of mine!


----------



## zentea (Feb 17, 2014)

My skin is so dry a hydration box would be great but unfortunately *so* many moisturizing ingredients make me break out! I don't think I should do it. I love the theme though!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 18, 2014)

I think if they send Maybeline it could be ok, depends.

I almost bought some blushes at the drugstore this week (tempted still but own 15 dif already......lol).

And saw the Bouncy Blushes those are actually made in Korea.

I haven't looked at the rest of the Bouncy line but I think drugstore.com usually they are pretty good with   putting the country where stuff is made.

Also glad to see yesstyle is good to shop with I wanted to buy some face cream there- but it is not a korean brand (Lavera) and the site I shop at usually sells Lavera but not that item...


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my box #5 today, just before wisdom tooth extraction tomorrow. There are a few sachets too many for my liking, but I like what I got, especially the pore reducing thingy.

About Yesstyle - I ordered their sampling box. It was okay, not as generous as Memebox, but there was Etude House, Missha and Laneige. And they sent a couple of extras as freebies. The box is super-cute, I wish they had chucked in a couple of things more.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 18, 2014)

And box #5 didn't stop at customs... So I guess I will be getting box #5 before #3 and #4! looooooooooooooooool


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2014)

> And box #5 didn't stop at customs... So I guess I will be getting box #5 before #3 and #4! looooooooooooooooool


e Yay, sort of. Memebox might be labelling different. NOt sure but that could be it. I went to collect mine today. My second will be dispatching tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 18, 2014)

Well mine is stopped at customs and I have no info on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And box #5 didn't stop at customs... So I guess I will be getting box #5 before #3 and #4! looooooooooooooooool
omg yay for your first box arriving very soon. hopes the others get released now.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine was at customs at JFK for a few days, and now it says "Departure from inward office of exchange"... 

I wonder what that means :/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was at customs at JFK for a few days, and now it says "Departure from inward office of exchange"... 

I wonder what that means :/
that what we get once it leaves customs and gets picked up by your delivery company,in the uk ours is parcel force, so it should be with you soon.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that what we get once it leaves customs and gets picked up by your delivery company,in the uk ours is parcel force, so it should be with you soon.
I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder why this one stopped at customs and the others didn't... weird. :/


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2014)

> I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder why this one stopped at customs and the others didn't... weird. :/


 Mine came following dayafter departure from inward.


----------



## devadorned (Feb 18, 2014)

Woohoo Memebox 5 in my hands! (I'm in the east btw, so not surprised by 'quick' trip from JFK to here.) Such a funny thing that happens - seeing other people's pictures/same items is completely different to the excitement of actually having them, and realizing I'm getting to try new brands and maybe find an HG! Not disappointed at ALL by the contents. Good luck with your box 5's everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome, I got to sign for mine (5.2)  at my front door, no trip to post office to claim. =)

Yes, my 5.2 has* one* loreal item, but I dont mind, the rest of the stuff are of great value and Ill have a great month trying everything out.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 18, 2014)

> Mine was at customs at JFK for a few days, and now it says "Departure from inward office of exchange"...Â
> ​
> 
> I wonder what that means :/
> ​


 I think USPS has it.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 18, 2014)

'Thanks'; to whoever mentioned W2Beauty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Free shipping and samples?  Take my money!  I just bought a bunch of silly things.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome, I got to sign for mine (5.2)  at my front door, no trip to post office to claim. =)

Yes, my 5.2 has* one* loreal item, but I dont mind, the rest of the stuff are of great value and Ill have a great month trying everything out.
what's in the booooooooxxxxxxxxx......................


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi, I got the same box as Jane George above,






5.2 is my first and Im very impressed with value . I ordered the 7 too. If these boxes have this much value, Ill have to stick with Meme for the long haul, very impressed sofar.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 18, 2014)

Ladies, just to remind you that we are not allowed to advertise our blogs here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We have a special thread just for that: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/117613/link-your-beauty-blog


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

Yep I love Alice @ W2Beauty. There's a video somewhere of her shopping for the orders. She can special order if it's not posted to her store or make recs. Don't forget to get pts or something like that on your purchase for future discounts.



> 'Thanks'; to whoever mentioned W2Beauty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Free shipping and samples? Â Take my money! Â I just bought a bunch of silly things.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 18, 2014)

> Yep I love Alice @ W2Beauty. There's a video somewhere of her shopping for the orders. She can special order if it's not posted to her store or make recs. Don't forget to get pts or something like that on your purchase for future discounts.


 I wonder if she could get the dear by enprani stuff for those of us who'll want more. Hmm...


----------



## TracyT (Feb 18, 2014)

Ask. I asked about an item not listed on her store but she sent me a sample. When she was out shoppping/stocking, she asked the clerk and emailed me it was discontinued.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm excited that 6 ships out tomorrow!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2014)

Can't wait for number six.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Soooo sad that I missed out on 6. *sniff sniff*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 18, 2014)

box8 is sold out awaits next box to go live.


----------



## ashgley (Feb 18, 2014)

Just received box 5.2 and am so excited to try everything! The l'oreal lip tint is actually one of my favorite products in this box despite it not being korean. It looks and smells great and I would have never thought to buy it before this.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2014)

> Just received box 5.2 and am so excited to try everything! The l'oreal lip tint isÂ actually one of my favorite products in this box despite it not being korean. It looks and smells great and I would have never thought to buy it before this.


 Have to agree about the lip tint. Beautiful packaging and something I wouldn't chose but I love it.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2014)

> box8 is sold out awaits next box to go live.


 Jewellery box Next?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll miss the free upgrade to express shipping but I won't miss the pink slip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got it today for my 5.2 box.


----------



## msambrosia (Feb 18, 2014)

I was so hoping to get my 5.2 box today! I checked the tracking and it said it was out for delivery. I left work 15 minutes early to hit the post office, thinking I could pick it up. I live out in the country and we get out mail at a lockbox a few miles from our house. I always get the dreaded card. They couldn't find it at the post office because she'd taken it out with her, which doesn't make sense for an address that doesn't deliver to a house and on a package that has to be signed for. She wasn't back in from her route, so I'll have to pick it up tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

I finally got my hands on memebox #5! I spent the whole day testing/reviewing everything and I'm a lot happier with it now that it's in my hands. Some very interesting things to try out! Memebox also finally sent me products to do a giveaway with as well as products to do reviews on outside of the memeboxes themselves, so that should be fun! They sent me one of those "Snail Repair" creams! I'm going to be brave and try it out! LOL


----------



## olinni (Feb 18, 2014)

I actually don't mind the loreal item. The Korean packaging is kinda cute compared to our drugstore stands! I notice on the card it says full size is $16. It must be much more expensive to get loreal products over there. Overall is anyone else disappointed with their memebox!? I got 5-2. I am probably giving away almost half of my box. I was hoping for moisturizers, bb creams, face oils etc like their previous boxes and there was none of that. The only thing I can use for my face is a cleanser, the pore control and some foil samples. I'm going to wait and see what's in the 6th box, if it's just as disappointing I will be emailing them to cancel my 8-10 pre order. HUGE let down for me.


----------



## olinni (Feb 18, 2014)

I also just realized, I THINK 604, 702, &amp; 801 are not US available shades. I looked at the loreal USA website and they don't have these colors on there. Anyone can confirm on this?


----------



## inciaa (Feb 18, 2014)

> argh of course the one I ordered has the careful wording. Has anyone successfully completed a refund here yet?


 Yes, I did. For #5, #6-2 and #7 + extra items, #8 #9 #10 - so 3 orders, full and very quick refund. Now, after I said no to paying custons, the #4 box is returning to them, I'll get a refund excluding shipping once they'll receive it. Also, the points I got for order of #8-10 stayed on my account and points that I spend on canceled orders were added back...


----------



## hellopatricia (Feb 18, 2014)

am i the only one that didn't get box #5 yet? i live in the virginia btw :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2014)

So the Aromatherapy item in the box may have been mis-marked on the info card.

According to several websites the scent is actually is supposed to suppress your appetite.

This is what it says....

"Aromaticaâ€™s Tasteless Aromatherapy Roll-On actively controls appetite Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage.

Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage."   Hence the name "Tasteless"!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the Aromatherapy item in the box may have been mis-marked on the info card.

According to several websites the scent is actually is supposed to suppress your appetite.

This is what it says....

"Aromaticaâ€™s Tasteless Aromatherapy Roll-On actively controls appetite Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage.

Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage."   Hence the name "Tasteless"!
I find the scent to be pretty unappetizing!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the Aromatherapy item in the box may have been mis-marked on the info card.

According to several websites the scent is actually is supposed to suppress your appetite.

This is what it says....

"Aromaticaâ€™s Tasteless Aromatherapy Roll-On actively controls appetite Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage.

Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage."   Hence the name "Tasteless"!

That makes more sense, although the box that the item came in itself says that the mixture of scents is supposed to help you concentrate/relax/or something while doing yoga? LOL Who knows?!

I wasn't a huge fan at first because I really dislike licorice, so the fennel was off-putting. However, I'm a hippie at heart and really love the patchouli scent. Once the oil dries it's really more of a patchouli scent, which I'm fine with. Especially as a "yoga oil." I probably won't wear it as a perfume or anything, but it's interesting to hear that it can surpress appetite. I definitely need that LMAO *munches on chips*


----------



## kotoko (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like USPS tried to deliver but I didn't see any door tags or anything. I guess I'll try to call tomorrow? Their pickup times won't work with my working hours, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Feb 18, 2014)

I pulled up my tracking it says that my box wasn't delivered because it was a PO Box.  I don't have a PO Box.  Right under that it says it couldnt be delivered because I wasn't available.  I was home when the mail ran and actually spoke to the mail lady at the mail box.  So I think their tracking must be off.  Hopefully the package comes tomorrow.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my hands on memebox #5! I spent the whole day testing/reviewing everything and I'm a lot happier with it now that it's in my hands. Some very interesting things to try out! Memebox also finally sent me products to do a giveaway with as well as products to do reviews on outside of the memeboxes themselves, so that should be fun! They sent me one of those "Snail Repair" creams! I'm going to be brave and try it out! LOL
Yay for snail creams! Hope you like it and can't wait to read your review! Which one did they send you? I actually got my Benton Snail Bee samples in today and cannot wait to try them out.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay for snail creams! Hope you like it and can't wait to read your review! Which one did they send you? I actually got my Benton Snail Bee samples in today and cannot wait to try them out.

It's the Chamos Acaci Snail Repair Anti-Wrinkle Cream

http://www.chamos.org/antiwrinklecream.htm

It's got great reviews on Amazon so I'm excited to try it out, but when I read "70% snail mucus!" I can't help but feel a little skeeved out about putting it on my skin LOL


----------



## queeenb (Feb 19, 2014)

> So the Aromatherapy item in the box may have been mis-marked on the info card. According to several websites the scent is actually is supposed to suppress your appetite. This is what it says.... "Aromaticaâ€™s Tasteless Aromatherapy Roll-On actively controls appetite Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage. Gently roll on the temples and pulse points as often as required; follow with gentle massage." Â  Hence the name "Tasteless"!


 I'm all for appetite suppression!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> double win, cuz it makes me want to throw up! Oh man! Lol!!!! Use in combination with the lipo thing... Awesome! Hahahahha


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's the Chamos Acaci Snail Repair Anti-Wrinkle Cream

http://www.chamos.org/antiwrinklecream.htm

It's got great reviews on Amazon so I'm excited to try it out, but when I read "70% snail mucus!" I can't help but feel a little skeeved out about putting it on my skin LOL

Don't worry! I've been a BIG fan of snail creams and have tried 3 different kinds (1 from Mizon and 2 from It's Skin). They definitely work wonders for my acne and scarring.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  am i the only one that didn't get box #5 yet? i live in the virginia btw :/ 
Me neither and I live in Portugal. And box 5 did not get stuck on customs. Box 3 and 4 are still there...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 19, 2014)

yay my 5.2 box is out of customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no extra charge phew ...


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 19, 2014)

Where I live the Express mail packages are not delivered by the normal mail person. My 5.2 arrived at my post office at 2 pm yesterday. They had attempted at 3 pm and I was at work, so pink slip.My normal mail had already been delivered.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 19, 2014)

Box #5 with me, right here... I can't even believe it..

My very first third memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol One day box 3 and 4 will find their way too.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Feb 19, 2014)

Subbing to this thread. I want a Memebox! I tried to convince my love to buy me #8, superbox #2, or the luckybox before they sold out, and it was a no go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh..he just doesn't get it! :,(


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I pulled up my tracking it says that my box wasn't delivered because it was a PO Box.  I don't have a PO Box.  Right under that it says it couldnt be delivered because I wasn't available.  I was home when the mail ran and actually spoke to the mail lady at the mail box.  So I think their tracking must be off.  Hopefully the package comes tomorrow.
The same thing happened to me, but everything worked out and I ended up having to pick it up from the post office.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  am i the only one that didn't get box #5 yet? i live in the virginia btw :/ 
I live in Virginia also and I haven't received my box. Although they just shipped it out on Monday...it made it to the US today.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my memebox # 5 yesterday even though it was shipped via Standard post . I was surprised to receive it as the tracking didnt show it was out for delivery. SO happy i was not charged by UK customs this time ( 3 and 4 both charged by HMRC). Some interesting items in box 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 19, 2014)

I got my 5-2 today. It was already here yesterday, but I wasn't home when they tried to deliver. I'm quite happy with it, although I liked the previous two more. I like the pore diminishing gel and the lipgloss (even though it's L'Oreal) and the rest still awaits testing. Of course I'm already very curious what we're gonna get in the 6th edition which should ship out today


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Did anyone get a response from Memebox regarding the L'oreal product included ?" 

I didn't send them a message, but was curious to see what they are saying in response to Western products included in our boxes.

If this is a recurrent thing, I will stop ordering :/


----------



## Patantao (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a response from Memebox regarding the L'oreal product included ?" 

I didn't send them a message, but was curious to see what they are saying in response to Western products included in our boxes.

If this is a recurrent thing, I will stop ordering :/ 
Miss Jexie already posted about that...

They say they will not add to the boxes already ordered (up to 10 and SB 1 and 2 I think) but they might do it in future boxes, but it will be mentioned.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Miss Jexie already posted about that...

They say they will not add to the boxes already ordered (up to 10 and SB 1 and 2 I think) but they might do it in future boxes, but it will be mentioned.
Thanks, I haven't been online for a few days so I didn't see it.

Glad to hear that.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a response from Memebox regarding the L'oreal product included ?" 

I didn't send them a message, but was curious to see what they are saying in response to Western products included in our boxes.

If this is a recurrent thing, I will stop ordering :/ 
The rest of the box (seven items)  was all Korean, the Loreal item was only one item


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The rest of the box (seven items)  was all Korean, the Loreal item was only one item
Yea I know, I said "the L'oreal product included", just one.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 19, 2014)

yay got my 5.2 box but the aromatherapy smell is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> licorice oh well the rest will be tested soon!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay got my 5.2 box but the aromatherapy smell is terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> licorice oh well the rest will be tested soon!
oh no, licorice gives me headaches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Thanks for letting me know, I'll give that away  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box isn't here yet, my mom missed the mailman yesterday. I'll go retrieve it from the post office later.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no, licorice gives me headaches  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Thanks for letting me know, I'll give that away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box isn't here yet, my mom missed the mailman yesterday. I'll go retrieve it from the post office later.
I wonder if someone actually likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate that smell well one thing is going to someone for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if someone actually likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate that smell well one thing is going to someone for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lots of people like it, it's close to the smell of walnuts I think. It's in tons of face scrubs. I know there's one at Sephora, Ole Henriksen, smells like that. The white glamglow smells like it too.. I think it's nasty, but then again I'm allergic to most fragrance notes, but tons of people love it lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2014)

Brushes sold now too


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder if someone actually likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate that smell well one thing is going to someone for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I absolutely hate the smell of licorice, but I love the smell of patchouli. since both of the scents are in this oil, I have really conflicting feelings on it. Granted it's not really supposed to be used as a "perfume" but as aromatherapy. On the package it says it's a synergistic blend of oils to amplify your concentration during your yoga routine. As much as I dislike licorice, maybe there's something to this oil, because it's actually fennel that is causing the oil to smell like licorice. I've been reading up on the benefits of using fennel in aromatherapy and it seems that it really does suppress appetite (probably because it smells awful lol) so I'm interested to see it's other benefits etc. I'm willing to smell like a licorice-eating-hippie while I do yoga, and then rinse off the oil in the shower. Curious to see if it does anything noticeable. I do appreciate memebox adding something so interesting into the box, though!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2014)

I really like it. Not keen on patchouli normally but love aniseed and liquorice.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 19, 2014)

> I absolutely hate the smell of licorice, but I love the smell of patchouli. since both of the scents are in this oil, I have really conflicting feelings on it. Granted it's not really supposed to be used as a "perfume" but as aromatherapy. On the package it says it's a synergistic blend of oils to amplify your concentration during your yoga routine. As much as I dislike licorice, maybe there's something to this oil, because it's actually fennel that is causing the oil to smell like licorice. I've been reading up on the benefits of using fennel in aromatherapy and it seems that it really does suppress appetite (probably because it smells awful lol) so I'm interested to see it's other benefits etc. I'm willing to smell like a licorice-eating-hippie while I do yoga, and then rinse off the oil in the shower. Curious to see if it does anything noticeable. I do appreciate memebox adding something so interesting into the box, though!


 I kind of like the smell. Now fennel and licorice are not my fav. . . And I am not a patchouli fan either. . .i kind of like the combination and it doesn't in the least turn me off! And Lord knows I need an appetite suppressant at this time!! So I am willing to give it a try and take the dive into Memeboxes idea of aromatherapy!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really like it. Not keen on patchouli normally but love aniseed and liquorice.
i like it too.its the aniseed  that makes me like it


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 19, 2014)

I am trying it out but the first 15 minutes it just smells of that darn licorice and it definitely does not stop you nibbling on sweets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 19, 2014)

I kept sniffing mine trying to convince myself it wasn't that bad but dang that licorice scent was coming off pretty strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Miss17February* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kept sniffing mine trying to convince myself it wasn't that bad but dang that licorice scent was coming off pretty strong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
maybe it'll smell differently on??


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 19, 2014)

Got my box! Time to see how bad the roll on smells lol


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box! Time to see how bad the roll on smells lol
Won't lie, my initial reaction was that it smelled like an armpit :/

Still excited about trying the items in this box out! Though I am a bit disappointed with the foils, especially now that I have them in my hands. And I'm not too crazy about the Espoir color I got. But overall I'm still liking these boxes!

Did anyone else thing that the Lipozene smelled awful? When I took it out of the box, I was hit with that smell (even unopened) and I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear it for long without washing it off. Also, are those exercise suggestions on the back of the packaging? Ha!


----------



## Nora F (Feb 19, 2014)

The roll on kind of reminds me of Lolita Lempicka. No? lol  

Superbox #1 is on its way see how long it takes to get to me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely hate the smell of licorice, but I love the smell of patchouli. since both of the scents are in this oil, I have really conflicting feelings on it. Granted it's not really supposed to be used as a "perfume" but as aromatherapy. On the package it says it's a synergistic blend of oils to amplify your concentration during your yoga routine. As much as I dislike licorice, maybe there's something to this oil, because it's actually fennel that is causing the oil to smell like licorice. I've been reading up on the benefits of using fennel in aromatherapy and it seems that it really does suppress appetite (probably because it smells awful lol) so I'm interested to see it's other benefits etc. I'm willing to smell like a licorice-eating-hippie while I do yoga, and then rinse off the oil in the shower. Curious to see if it does anything noticeable. I do appreciate memebox adding something so interesting into the box, though!

Oh, I agree, I definitely agree that they are awesome for including something so interesting. I mean, as it is Korean stuff is interesting, but the aromatherapy is really cool. I just wish I wasn't allergic to it, but my mom stole it anyway, she was like OMG GIMMEEE and BAM haahha. So someone is happy~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda xo (Feb 19, 2014)

I did order box #8..The waiting is killing me though! I want it now! I love the idea of the box and hope it doesn't go down hill.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nora F* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The roll on kind of reminds me of Lolita Lempicka. No? lol  

Superbox #1 is on its way see how long it takes to get to me. 
I can't remember, did that one have the free expedited shipping or not? Either way, I kind of can't believe that it is still available on the site! You might get your box before it sells out!


----------



## Nora F (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember, did that one have the free expedited shipping or not? Either way, I kind of can't believe that it is still available on the site! You might get your box before it sells out!
No, it's standard shipping so it will take a while to get here. Can't wait!


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  maybe it'll smell differently on??

Maybe! Although I'm doubting it...

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Won't lie, my initial reaction was that it smelled like an armpit :/

Still excited about trying the items in this box out! Though I am a bit disappointed with the foils, especially now that I have them in my hands. And I'm not too crazy about the Espoir color I got. But overall I'm still liking these boxes!

Did anyone else thing that the Lipozene smelled awful? When I took it out of the box, I was hit with that smell (even unopened) and I'm not sure if I'll be able to wear it for long without washing it off. Also, are those exercise suggestions on the back of the packaging? Ha!

I'm the total opposite! I found the Lipozene smell to be...well really good. Haha I kept sniffing it!


----------



## ashgley (Feb 20, 2014)

I recently sent memebox a note letting them know how much I loved their boxes (thought it would be nice in between all the suggestions and complaints) and I thought it'd be cool to share their take on the non-korean products issue!

"Aww ashley.

You are so sweet. 
Yes, we have been getting lots of complaints about box #5-2, and we did not expected this situation, since Koreans loved the loreal lip tint, when we put this product in our August box in 2013. 
 
Thank you so much again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Be beautiful with Memebox! "
 
How is their CS able to sound so personal and professional at the same time? haha.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 20, 2014)

Did you get your tracking number for box 6, anybody? I'm not getting mine as I bought boxes 5-2 and 6 together and they wrote they have trouble separating order tickets so my tracking got "used up" on 5-2 box. And now I just have to wait for box 6 without any possibilty to track it so I'm just curious if they've sent them yet.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2014)

> Did you get your tracking number for box 6, anybody? I'm not getting mine as I bought boxes 5-2 and 6 together and they wrote they have trouble separating order tickets so my tracking got "used up" on 5-2 box. And now I just have to wait for box 6 without any possibilty to track it so I'm just curious if they've sent them yet.


 Nope, no tracking for my six that was supposed to go express.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2014)

> Nope, no tracking for my six that was supposed to go express.


 No shipping for box 6 and looking back I never received the shipping for box 5 till late afternoon in the uk so should receive email by tomorrow. As it was a day later last times


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2014)

> No shipping for box 6 and looking back I never received the shipping for box 5 till late afternoon in the uk so should receive email by tomorrow. As it was a day later last times


 My shipping notification for 5 2 was six am but it was different day.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know I just got an email from Memebox &amp; they're going to be releasing Memebox #9 tomorrow


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nope, no tracking for my six that was supposed to go express.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No shipping for box 6 and looking back I never received the shipping for box 5 till late afternoon in the uk so should receive email by tomorrow. As it was a day later last times

Ok, thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be waiting for any news on our boxes.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





Oh gosh, and I hoped they'll wait some. Need to spend my hard earned money again then


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 20, 2014)

I AM TAKING EVERYTHING BACK THAT I SAID !! That L'oreal lip thingy is amazing, it's not shiny quite matt and moisturizes your lips and we all know that matt tints do the oposite!!! I would have never bought it without memebox. Also the Licorice smelling thing if you wait for aprox  15 minutes and try not to smell it it changes to a nice sort of earth/dirt smell(it's hard to explain) but I actually like it, but you have to make it through first 15 minutes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Feb 20, 2014)

Did anyone get a tracking number for box #6 yet?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a tracking number for box #6 yet?
 No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but usually by the time I get the tracking number - my package is already on a flight to JFK...haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2014)

No still says standby. I wonder if it will be sent on the original date next week has anyone emailed to ask.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2014)

Nope, not here


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashgley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I recently sent memebox a note letting them know how much I loved their boxes (thought it would be nice in between all the suggestions and complaints) and I thought it'd be cool to share their take on the non-korean products issue!

"Aww ashley.

You are so sweet. 
Yes, we have been getting lots of complaints about box #5-2, and we did not expected this situation, since Koreans loved the loreal lip tint, when we put this product in our August box in 2013. 
 
Thank you so much again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Be beautiful with Memebox! "
 
How is their CS able to sound so personal and professional at the same time? haha.


That is so sweet !   thats too bad they are innocent on the reputation that Loreal has in USA. They were big on animal testing and I see their stuff as upper end Walmart. I think Walmart and Animal testing when I see that label  .


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 20, 2014)

I think we are all (those of us in the US) quite used to the way that US companies treat us, sometimes. When we saw that they would start to include items not solely based in Korea, everyone started jumping down their throats and starting petitions and all kinds of insanity, over a lip gloss that everyone seemed to really like, and as they said, is genuinely popular with Koreans. I think they were trying to give us an experience to what Korean women use, rather than just sending out random products SIMPLY for the fact that they're Korean-made.

I am open to what memebox sends us. I have had quite a bit of communication with the company since they launched and I truly and genuinely believe they are trying to please their new US customers and are trying to release boxes so that everyone can get one/the ones they want. I think the jewelry and the other things they keep coming out with are really just testing the market to see what sells well and what does in the US and the global market in general.

On that note, I'm going back to my snail cream...I think I'm brave enough to try it today, lol. I put it on my left hand last night, and I'm not sure if I'm imagining it after only one day, but my left hand feels so much smoother than the right, and just visibly looks healthier. Could be my imagination, but I guess we'll see!

Memebox sent me some cocoon peeling silk balls which I DESPERATELY want to try, but they were very specific that I was to put them into my blog giveaway, which I did, but I REALLY want to know what they're like!! Has anyone tried them? Do they just feel like you're wiping wet cotton on your face? LOL.. man Korean stuff is so weird/awesome sometimes.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2014)

> I think we are all (those of us in the US) quite used to the way that US companies treat us, sometimes. When we saw that they would start to include items not solely based in Korea, everyone started jumping down their throats and starting petitions and all kinds of insanity, over a lip gloss that everyone seemed to really like, and as they said, is genuinely popular with Koreans. I think they were trying to give us an experience to what Korean women use, rather than just sending out random products SIMPLY for the fact that they're Korean-made. I am open to what memebox sends us. I have had quite a bit of communication with the company since they launched and I truly and genuinely believe they are trying to please their new US customers and are trying to release boxes so that everyone can get one/the ones they want. I think the jewelry and the other things they keep coming out with are really just testing the market to see what sells well and what does in the US and the global market in general. On that note, I'm going back to my snail cream...I think I'm brave enough to try it today, lol. I put it on my left hand last night, and I'm not sure if I'm imagining it after only one day, but my left hand feels so much smoother than the right, and just visibly looks healthier. Could be my imagination, but I guess we'll see! Memebox sent me some cocoon peeling silk balls which I DESPERATELY want to try, but they were very specific that I was to put them into my blog giveaway, which I did, but I REALLY want to know what they're like!! Has anyone tried them? Do they just feel like you're wiping wet cotton on your face? LOL.. man Korean stuff is so weird/awesome sometimes.


 To be honest as long as the values of the boxes stay high I will carry on buying. Most uk boxes seem worse than even American ones at the moment so I am glad these boxes give me products I will use and look great quality. I am open to whatever they send too and the best thing, in my opinion, to do if you hate any boxes, including this one, is to vote with your feet. When enough people do that the company tends to listen or they go bust.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got such a backlog of products now, but no complaints here. I just tried the Loreal lippy and it was a good slightly pink tint on me, no tackiness, but didn't have much staying power.   I did 2, 3 (when they restocked) then 4, 5.2, 6, 7, 8, and the makeup super box.  I'll have more moisturizer than I can ever use, but it's fun to try and see what works.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 20, 2014)

> I think we are all (those of us in the US) quite used to the way that US companies treat us, sometimes. When we saw that they would start to include items not solely based in Korea, everyone started jumping down their throats and starting petitions and all kinds of insanity, over a lip gloss that everyone seemed to really like, and as they said, is genuinely popular with Koreans. I think they were trying to give us an experience to what Korean women use, rather than just sending out random products SIMPLY for the fact that they're Korean-made. I am open to what memebox sends us. I have had quite a bit of communication with the company since they launched and I truly and genuinely believe they are trying to please their new US customers and are trying to release boxes so that everyone can get one/the ones they want. I think the jewelry and the other things they keep coming out with are really just testing the market to see what sells well and what does in the US and the global market in general. On that note, I'm going back to my snail cream...I think I'm brave enough to try it today, lol. I put it on my left hand last night, and I'm not sure if I'm imagining it after only one day, but my left hand feels so much smoother than the right, and just visibly looks healthier. Could be my imagination, but I guess we'll see! Memebox sent me some cocoon peeling silk balls which I DESPERATELY want to try, but they were very specific that I was to put them into my blog giveaway, which I did, but I REALLY want to know what they're like!! Has anyone tried them? Do they just feel like you're wiping wet cotton on your face? LOL.. man Korean stuff is so weird/awesome sometimes.





> To be honest as long as the values of the boxes stay high I will carry on buying. Most uk boxes seem worse than even American ones at the moment so I am glad these boxes give me products I will use and look great quality. I am open to whatever they send too and the best thing, in my opinion, to do if you hate any boxes, including this one, is to vote with your feet. When enough people do that the company tends to listen or they go bust.


 Rachel, I ordered a bunch of the silk balls and will let you know how the work when I get them! If they send the,??? LOL. I PM you. Nancy


----------



## Kayla Ann (Feb 20, 2014)

Thoughts on the new reserve your box for 1.99 and pay the balance the day before it ships plan that Memebox is offering on Box 9?!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 20, 2014)

> Thoughts on the new reserve your box for 1.99 and pay the balance the day before it ships plan that Memebox is offering on Box 9?!Â


 Huh... I think that idea will just make it easier for them to pre-sell further and further out... also not digging the other changes that go along with it, like how you can't use points. From the site: However, there are few things that are different from the previous order experience at Memebox. - You can only purchase Memebox #9 from this order. - Your order history won't be available at memebox.com, however, it will be available via order confirmation email from Celery. - You cannot use your points to pre-order Memebox #9. - You can update your shipping, payment and request for cancellation at â€œMy ordersâ€ page. You can only get access to â€œMy ordersâ€ page link from the confirmation email.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 20, 2014)

Which products from the Memeboxes so far have you loved? I was just thinking that each Memebox has produced a product that I really love and a few of the boxes there was more than one! I love that and I am happy to spend the money to find them. So far I love the Bounce Cream Cheese, Anti Hair Loss Pack, Derma B Body Lotion, Maycoop Raw Sauce and the Tea Tree Essence.. How about you?!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Huh... I think that idea will just make it easier for them to pre-sell further and further out... also not digging the other changes that go along with it, like how you can't use points. From the site:


However, there are few things that are different from the previous order experience at Memebox.
- You can only purchase Memebox #9 from this order.
- Your order history won't be available at memebox.com, however, it will be available via order confirmation email from Celery.
- You cannot use your points to pre-order Memebox #9.
- You can update your shipping, payment and request for cancellation at â€œMy ordersâ€ page. You can only get access to â€œMy ordersâ€ page link from the confirmation email.

Well this is kind of confusing/overwhelming. I hope they work out the kinks with all the zillion changes eventually... because I would really like to use my points!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Huh... I think that idea will just make it easier for them to pre-sell further and further out... also not digging the other changes that go along with it, like how you can't use points. From the site: However, there are few things that are different from the previous order experience at Memebox. - You can only purchase Memebox #9 from this order. - Your order history won't be available at memebox.com, however, it will be available via order confirmation email from Celery. - You cannot use your points to pre-order Memebox #9. - You can update your shipping, payment and request for cancellation at â€œMy ordersâ€ page. You can only get access to â€œMy ordersâ€ page link from the confirmation email.


 I was loving the idea of reserving a box for $1.99 until I saw that you cannot your use points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I'll have to use my points for the superbox


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

Not a big fan of the new system tbh but I ordered the bundle so won't order nine anyhow. Anyone got tracking yet or are boxes just gonna turn up this time?


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

I've just ordered Box 9 with this new system and although it's quite easy, I dont' really like the way it looks. You have to fill all your personal information in yet again and use the confirmation link to view your status. I mean, it's not complicated or very troublesome, but I'd just prefer to have all my orders visible in one place. Maybe I'm a bit OC LOL

What I definately like about it is the fact that I'll have to pay most of the sum in April and not now, and it's nice as it's rather hard for me to afford to pay for a few boxes monthly.

It's a pity, however, that I didn't get to use my 10$ points




I guess I'll just end up ordering Makeup Suberbox, especially since hubby volunteered to pay the rest


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

Have emailed about my tracking... JUSt like watching the tracking info so getting withdrawals J


----------



## queeenb (Feb 21, 2014)

> Not a big fan of the new system tbh but I ordered the bundle so won't order nine anyhow. Anyone got tracking yet or are boxes just gonna turn up this time?


 TURN DOWN FOR WHAT!!! Lol sorry I had to! I'm scared to check this new system that everyone is speaking of.


> Which products from the Memeboxes so far have you loved? I was just thinking that each Memebox has produced a product that I really love and a few of the boxes there was more than one! I love that and I am happy to spend the money to find them. So far I love the Bounce Cream Cheese, Anti Hair Loss Pack, Derma B Body Lotion, Maycoop Raw Sauce and the Tea Tree Essence.. How about you?!


 Cheese cream, anti hair loss pack, derma b, tea tree essence, dr jart eye serum!!! I want more of these. The maple sauce is ok, I'd rather have the tea tree though.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 21, 2014)

About box #9, I am really disappointed that I will not be able to use my points towards it. I was really looking forward to using my points on my next bo. I kind of feel like it was a bait and switch now. I will not be ordering another box until I am able to use my points on one. I liked the deposit idea, but hate that my order will not be seen on the memebox site, when I hear things like that I get the something's fishy and not right here feeling. I will be waiting till I get the two boxes I ordered and hope all goes well with them.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

I really hope they get the cheese cream on the website soon as I want to try it. I love most skincare and this sounds lush.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 21, 2014)

They changed rules one more time, I don't like it!


----------



## queeenb (Feb 21, 2014)

So where can we use the points now? This irks me. They bring it back, take it away, now they're not even giving points on box 9. What the eff?! I myself can't hang anymore, but I'm only speaking for myself. I get that they're new &amp; all but this is getting ridiculous. They don't have a consistent system and that disappoints me as a consumer.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

I really am wondering if anyone got a tracking email. Gotta agree about changing goalposts. WORried it will end in tears personally.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2014)

Still no shipping for box 6 looking back the last email said it should be with me soon that was like the day after 5 shipped and never received anymore info . I wonder if they have gone back to the original end of the month 28th . I have brought the box set so not ordering the 9. BUT- these changes in rules are happening to often and I think if you are a seasoned box buyer it gets your back up and loses you customers. To be fair Id rather pay for 3'boxes straight off like a 3 mth sub it's easier but they need to just do the basic single box as a straight off payment. I don't think they had any need to put box. 9 and 10 up until nearer the shipping date that way the ones who never got the set have saved money and can and will but outright there and then. I think they need to concentrate on the boxes ordered and readdress via email to all customers the rules as standard and need to step back and breathe they have learnt the box is popular relax get there thoughts together now .'or they won't be around much longer.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 21, 2014)

Ordered box 9 but i have not received ANY confirmation apart from the one from paypal future payments! Not happy! I guess everyone is getting normal order confirmations?


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

I got this:

Thank you for placing your order with Memebox!

This email is to confirm your order on 02/20/2014.

Shipping Address:

(my details)


1x Memebox Global #9 for $29.99 each
  - Shipping Method: Standard Shipping

Update your mailing address or credit card at any time in My Orders (direct link to my order).

You may contact Memebox at [email protected] or by replying directly to this email.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

As I said before, I will be skipping box 9. I don't mind this new system, though I don't know why they aren't giving the 5pts this time...


----------



## Plushy (Feb 21, 2014)

Never got it only got the one from paypal. I wrote to memebox as I want to be sure I will get my box ( and be able to track it) so far only payment but no box confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't like the whole " you will get your box in April thing I mean it's over 2 months! They really should start a monthly subscription it would make life so much easier as this is ridiculous I will not pay in advance for something that will reach me in 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the next box that comes out will be what November ? Monthly subscriptions please !! and what will I use my points on now :/


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 21, 2014)

Are they doing some kind of tests on us or something??? The should research market before start business, not now.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are they doing some kind of tests on us or something??? The should research market before start business, not now.
I actually don't mind them doing tests on us. They are trying to see what works and what doesn't. If we don't agree with something then we don't buy it, so they will know it doesn't work. But trust me, there are more and more Memebox fans all over the world everyday, so what might not work for some, might be perfect for others... That's what I think.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh and to be honest that cheese cream is not that moisturizing on my skin but I am 33 maybe my skin needs something more ;P I am testing the pore thingy from box 5 and 5.2, so far my forehead is still shiny and no change with pores although it's been just 3 days...My fav is actually the sun filter from box 3 it's perfect! Use it everyday and it's so efficient, you need just a tiny bit to smear on your face.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually don't mind them doing tests on us. They are trying to see what works and what doesn't. If we don't agree with something then we don't buy it, so they will know it doesn't work. But trust me, there are more and more Memebox fans all over the world everyday, so what might not work for some, might be perfect for others... That's what I think.
That's true but I still think a subscription option is way more efficient then this. You know you will get a box every month you don't have to stalk the memebox page everyday refreshing every hour to see if something changed or sold out already. And I don't have funds to buy so many in just one month. I ordered 3 boxes 2, .5.2 and 6.2. And for now I will just wait and see what happens, I'll be  mad at myself when I see all those goodies you girls will receive but I have to be more self controlled here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Feb 21, 2014)

I have only ordered 1 box (box 7) and haven't received it yet. It ships March 11 they pushed it back once already not sure if that is the first or second date but I am waiting before I place any additional orders with them. I am fine with changing things as they go so they can figure out what works for them, but I don't agree with changes after orders were placed. When I placed my order it was for Korean beauty products after that they changed the delivery date, and added the "and Korean favorites" to the box 7 page. And as far as the preorder situation (not being able to use points to pay) I have no intention of supporting that and if others do the same they will get the hint. They seemed to respond favorably to the Korean vs non korean feedback. Even though it's killing me, I'm gonna wait and see how things pan out before I dish out any more money. It is truly killing me though. If they would did a monthly sub I would sign up but this day to day changing situation just isn't for me. I'm a sad panda though ðŸ¼


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 21, 2014)

I was wavering on this box and this just pushed me not to get it. I sent them an email letting them know why I won't get it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

I just wrote them a long email to say how I feel about all the changes lately and their not that great service here and now. I mean, we still haven't got a clue about box 6 and 6-2 shipping. I think they're just trying to sell a bit too much a little too fast. Their globale service is quite new, I get it, but there's been just a bit too much going on and changing lately and I seriously feel quite confused and concerned sometimes.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

The honest truth is that most companies that expand too fast tend to have difficulties and most never recover... PREtty worried about preorders atm.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Feb 21, 2014)

Just found memebox so I ordered nr # 9. I do not mind the waiting. I think pre-order could be so they can have enough stock so boxes do not sell out so quickly maybe.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


TURN DOWN FOR WHAT!!! Lol sorry I had to! I'm scared to check this new system that everyone is speaking of.
Cheese cream, anti hair loss pack, derma b, tea tree essence, dr jart eye serum!!! I want more of these. The maple sauce is ok, I'd rather have the tea tree though.
I forgot about the Tea Tree essence! Really like that one too..I haven't tried the eye serum yet (still working on my skyn iceland). I broke out around the time I used the Maycoop but I had also introduced the Acure probiotic cream that I got in the Yuzen box so I am not sure which one was the culprit.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like the whole " you will get your box in April thing I mean it's over 2 months! They really should start a monthly subscription it would make life so much easier as this is ridiculous I will not pay in advance for something that will reach me in 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the next box that comes out will be what November ? Monthly subscriptions please !! and what will I use my points on now :/
Yes, agreed. Monthly is more consistent. All this preorder stuff is very confusing!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, agreed. Monthly is more consistent. All this preorder stuff is very confusing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
To me its like setting a high reserve bid on ebay. Its for people that are very busy and dont have time to log into the internet each day and hour.  lol. Maybe they want to be assured they get it. I stalk internet deals is exhausting to me, lol. even though Im a stay at home mom and have the time to. Maybe others dont. They just want to do it and forget about it.  I think its a great service to have , this pre order.

For example, I often get my heart broken at Victorias secret Pink (clothing and accessories)  line, they have seasonal fashions and accesories and freebies that are  so popular they sell out in a day !!! and if youre a day late, your size is sold out and all the freebies are gone, and no word up when that day will be,  Wish they had pre order too, lol


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

I had to come here post this, for those who know my journey with customs in my beloved Portugal:

Memebox #4 has left customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, box #3 is still there... see how things work here? I got #5 already, will be getting #4 next week and still have no clue about #3...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

> I had to come here post this, for those who know my journey with customs in my beloved Portugal: Memebox #4 has left customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, box #3 is still there... see how things work here? I got #5 already, will be getting #4 next week and still have no clue about #3...


 Grats. They are doing a countdown. Hope you don't do a lift off at the end.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 21, 2014)

> I had to come here post this, for those who know my journey with customs in my beloved Portugal: Memebox #4 has left customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, box #3 is still there... see how things work here? I got #5 already, will be getting #4 next week and still have no clue about #3...


 At least one of them managed the prison break. Box four is a good one.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2014)

> At least one of them managed the prison break. Box four is a good one.


 Oh my that is insane glad you have another box though


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Grats. They are doing a countdown. Hope you don't do a lift off at the end.
I don't think there will be anything for me to pay, but... anything is possible.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


At least one of them managed the prison break. Box four is a good one.
I am very happy! I really was hoping to get a serum or BB cream and box #5 ha none (lucky me...). So box #4 is a very nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still have other boxes there: 2 Glamabox + Glamabox lucky box and a Glam guru box. One day they will find their way out of there lol


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

Lol, I was thinking like a rocket ship. I spend too much time with a toddler!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol, I was thinking like a rocket ship. I spend too much time with a toddler!
Looooooooooooooooooooooooooool That too... looooooooooooool

But it could be lift off of money from my wallet too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

> Looooooooooooooooooooooooooool That too... looooooooooooool But it could be lift off of money from my wallet too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hope not. Anyone got tracking yet for six


----------



## Patantao (Feb 21, 2014)

No box #6 tracking so far. I did send a mail asking and got a ticket but no answer.


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually like the pre order for box 9. I did order. As far as the points go they need to set a standard and stick to it. I ordered Super Box 3 and used them on that. Didn't care for my 5.2 box.Still have box 7, lucky, Super 3 and 9 coming.


----------



## eliu8108 (Feb 21, 2014)

I picked up my box 5-2 and I have to say I was a little disappointed after receiving boxes 2 and 3, which were awesome. Most of the items will probably be going on my swap list. I am hoping that the Lucky Box and Sueprbox 2 I ordered will be better!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

> No box #6 tracking so far. I did send a mail asking and got a ticket but no answer.


e Same as me.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


e

Same as me.
and me too


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 21, 2014)

[New payment system just for Memebox #9] It does say just for Memebox #9! Probably they are trying to see if this works and if they can keep using it in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

_My super box # 1 is on its way! At the airport in Korea, but since it's not express, who knows how long it will take to get???? : ) : )_


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think there will be anything for me to pay, but... anything is possible.

I am very happy! I really was hoping to get a serum or BB cream and box #5 ha none (lucky me...). So box #4 is a very nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still have other boxes there: 2 Glamabox + Glamabox lucky box and a Glam guru box. One day they will find their way out of there lol
Can I ask what Glamabox is? I just checked their website and OMG are they expensive!! What makes them so expensive? Is it that great and worth signing up for? Couldn't find my information on makeuptalk about it. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Feb 21, 2014)

What does everyone think of the new payment system for box #9? I just placed my order for it. Hopefully box #9 wont be a disappointment.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

> _My super box # 1 is on its way! At the airport in Korea, but since it's not express, who knows how long it will take to get???? : ) : )_


 I wonder if six will get tracking too soon as theirs wre express. I wonder if mine is in uk.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_My super box # 1 is on its way! At the airport in Korea, but since it's not express, who knows how long it will take to get???? : ) : )_
That's awesome. I haven't gotten tracking for my superbox yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I ask what Glamabox is? I just checked their website and OMG are they expensive!! What makes them so expensive? Is it that great and worth signing up for? Couldn't find my information on makeuptalk about it. Thanks for all the info!
Their prices are in Hongkong dollars so the price of one box is about 15$.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

_My super box # 1 is on its way! At the airport in Korea, but since it's not express, who knows how long it will take to get???? : ) : )_
I guess they're quite late with their shipping. This one was supposed to be shipped on the 18th, wasn't it? So I don't really think it was if it's still in Korea...


----------



## TracyT (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[New payment system just for Memebox #9]

It does say just for Memebox #9! Probably they are trying to see if this works and if they can keep using it in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Since they do listen to customer feedback, they continue to introduce new band-aid solutions. I feel like this "deposit" and pay later concept is to combat the comments about having money tied up without having a box. Ok, we'll tie up less money. 

I feel like it's slightly missed the mark. The issue is shipping/delivery, customers, peace of mind that this is worth it, etc.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their prices are in Hongkong dollars so the price of one box is about 15$.
OH! haha thanks for the clarification =]


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OH! haha thanks for the clarification =]
No problem at all


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I ask what Glamabox is? I just checked their website and OMG are they expensive!! What makes them so expensive? Is it that great and worth signing up for? Couldn't find my information on makeuptalk about it. Thanks for all the info!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their prices are in Hongkong dollars so the price of one box is about 15$.
i get glamabox its hkd but about Â£20 in uk so the same sort of price as memebox for me shipping wise .i like glamabox look below in my sig if you want to look at boxes,we post them also in the international box thread here as well if that helps.


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i get glamabox its hkd but about Â£20 in uk so the same sort of price as memebox for me shipping wise .i like glamabox look below in my sig if you want to look at boxes,we post them also in the international box thread here as well if that helps.
oh gosh! thanks so much for the info! i'm on your blog now to take a look at them! do you think it is worth it to get it?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 21, 2014)

I probably won't pre-order #9. I don't really like the new system they have in place. Why offer us points for delayed shipments and standard shipping only to make it so we can't use them on other Memeboxes? I also don't like the pay $1.99 now, pay the rest in April system either. It would be better if they just released #9 for purchase in early April so I wouldn't have to preorder boxes 2 months in advance. I am also afraid that I will be drowning in products by then. I just received 5.2, and I have 6, 7, 8, Luckybox, and Superbox #3 coming, so it's probably true that I will have way more product than I know what to do with by that point.

I think these boxes are a great value, and I don't mind getting the L'Oreal in my box. I just can't keep up with how often they are releasing them. I think it's better to just get a few here and there and maybe trade with others for stuff you miss out on. Speaking of which, I also don't really like that if you really like a product you get in a box, it's really hard to find where you can repurchase it. I wish they carried the stuff in their store in full size to buy.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I probably won't pre-order #9. I don't really like the new system they have in place. Why offer us points for delayed shipments and standard shipping only to make it so we can't use them on other Memeboxes? I also don't like the pay $1.99 now, pay the rest in April system either. It would be better if they just released #9 for purchase in early April so I wouldn't have to preorder boxes 2 months in advance. I am also afraid that I will be drowning in products by then. I just received 5.2, and I have 6, 7, 8, Luckybox, and Superbox #3 coming, so it's probably true that I will have way more product than I know what to do with by that point.

I think these boxes are a great value, and I don't mind getting the L'Oreal in my box. I just can't keep up with how often they are releasing them. I think it's better to just get a few here and there and maybe trade with others for stuff you miss out on. *Speaking of which, I also don't really like that if you really like a product you get in a box, it's really hard to find where you can repurchase it. I wish they carried the stuff in their store in full size to buy. *
Yeah, that's a bit irritating to me as well. Not that there aren't other places to get it, but it would make it sooo much easier if you could just buy those products on their site directly.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2014)

I was gonna preorder the brushes until I saw the postage was almost eleven dollars. I didn't bother due to that. No idea what I will spend my points on though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh gosh! thanks so much for the info! i'm on your blog now to take a look at them! do you think it is worth it to get it?
i think so as its from hong kong, it gives different types of products. the limited edition boxes are good.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 21, 2014)

New fav the Derma b from box 5.2 amazing smell (at least I love it) and moisturises well, thicker then normal  balms but not oily.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 Speaking of which, I also don't really like that if you really like a product you get in a box, it's really hard to find where you can repurchase it. I wish they carried the stuff in their store in full size to buy. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, that's a bit irritating to me as well. Not that there aren't other places to get it, but it would make it sooo much easier if you could just buy those products on their site directly.

I totally agree, but unfortunately that's not uncommon for these subscription boxes in general. Sometimes a company is willing to send samples of their products but there's a whole different process to be a distributor of a product. There have been some brands since box #1 that were not available in the store that now are, so perhaps if you send them an e-mail and request a certain item to be carried in the future they may consider it?

Although in box #1 we got foil packets of the Plant Stem Cell SN T line and I'm so incredibly obsessed with it. I am SO stoked that they sent me a full size SN-T Goddess Cream to review/give away because it seriously makes my skin feel amazing when I put it on before bed. I can definitely tell a difference overnight!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got tracking for #6! It's shipping express too! As I said earlier...by the time I got the tracking number it's already on the flight to JFK. Haha I live in NYC so should be receiving it soon! Hopefully tomorrow if not Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 21, 2014)

I just preordered box 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since they're only charging $1.99 now and the rest when it ships, I am finally willing ot take the plunge! Plus, it should arrive around my birthday (April 22) so I can doubly justify it. Yay!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got tracking for box #6 and it's already in Chicago. So probably will get tomorrow or Monday! Yippee!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got tracking for #6! It's shipping express too! As I said earlier...by the time I got the tracking number it's already on the flight to JFK. Haha I live in NYC so should be receiving it soon! Hopefully tomorrow if not Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just got my tracking number too




Maybe they had some problem with email service, hence the delay. Anyway, it seems everything is back on track with the shipping of our boxes and I'm really glad.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got tracking for box #6 and it's already in Chicago. So probably will get tomorrow or Monday! Yippee!
Mines in Chicago too! They are probably sitting at the post office together!


----------



## redangel75 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got my tracking as well. And it has already arrived in my area. Maybe I'll get it today. Will post pics if I do.

I'm so excited for my 1st memebox!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Mines in Chicago too! They are probably sitting at the post office together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So where do you live? I'm north of Columbus, OH! Glad they will finally get here! Yippee!!!! : )


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 21, 2014)

My #6 is also in Chicago. I will probably end up getting it on Monday! I am so excited!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My #6 is also in Chicago. I will probably end up getting it on Monday! I am so excited!

Mine's in Chicago and I live in Chicago, so I'm hoping I get it tomorrow!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So where do you live? I'm north of Columbus, OH! Glad they will finally get here! Yippee!!!! : )
I am north of Detroit! So I think mine has a bit more to go. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday, but I JUST got Box 5.2 today...so not a huge break in between boxes!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine's in Chicago and I live in Chicago, so I'm hoping I get it tomorrow!
Oooh, you will have to post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Oooh, you will have to post some pics when you get it!Â





> I am north of Detroit! So I think mine has a bit more to go. Hopefully Monday or Tuesday, but I JUST got Box 5.2 today...so not a huge break in between boxes!





> So where do you live? I'm north of Columbus, OH! Glad they will finally get here! Yippee!!!! : )


 Well I hope all of us get them soon so we can get pics together and show the rest of the group! Can't wait! This is silly, it's like I'm waiting at a surprise Birthday party or something!! LOL


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you ladies get in your boxes. It's fun seeing what might come in my Luckybox .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

Hopefully mine will arrive Monday as the tracking is stuck on flight details.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

My box is still in Incheon.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

> My box is still in Incheon.


 Six or lucky?


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

> Six or lucky?


six


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

> six


 Oh! they were sent one day late. Hopefully yours will move soon.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box is still in Incheon.
We don't get notifications about flights here in Poland and no info inbetween the airports so I guess our boxes are probably flying to Warsaw already.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We don't get notifications about flights here in Poland and no info in between the airports so I guess our boxes are probably flying to Warsaw already.
My Babci is in Poland for the month visiting family and I sent her a package for her birthday and it took FOREVER to get to her




Do you all normally have long delays with international shipping?


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Babci is in Poland for the month visiting family and I sent her a package for her birthday and it took FOREVER to get to her



Do you all normally have long delays with international shipping?
No, not really that long. We usually get our Memeboxes one working day later than you in the US. I sometimes get stuff from my friend who lives in NY and it usually takes less than a week with economic shipping, 3-4 days with express.

How nice your grandma has a chance to visit her family! Was she born in Poland? I hope you don't mind me correcting, but we write it "Babcia"


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

> My Babci is in Poland for the month visiting family and I sent her a package for her birthday and it took FOREVER to get to her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you all normally have long delays with international shipping?





> Six or lucky?


six I often order stuffs from Korea and I have to wait usually about one week standard shipping.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, not really that long. We usually get our Memeboxes one working day later than you in the US. I sometimes get stuff from my friend who lives in NY and it usually takes less than a week with economic shipping, 3-4 days with express.

How nice your grandma has a chance to visit her family! Was she born in Poland? I hope you don't mind me correcting, but we write it "Babcia"





Geez, I must have sent it really cheaply or something because it took almost a month to get to her. My grandparents on both sides were born in Poland. I've heard that it's written/pronounced Babcia, however we've always called her babci and my grandfather dziadzia. Although we usually just shorten it to sound like "Babch"  lol


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

> six I often order stuffs from Korea and I have to wait usually about one week standard shipping.


 Not great. I am finding atm that int. shipping can be faster than domestic.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 22, 2014)

Box#6 has left flight and is on inward customs uk so it won't move till Monday now. As the subbers in America seem to get them first please post pics please.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

Mine ain't that far yet lol


----------



## Patantao (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone got #6? Cant wait for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

> Anyone got #6? Cant wait for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I assumed the Americans will get theirs first but it it is early am there. So at least four or five hours I think.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Geez, I must have sent it really cheaply or something because it took almost a month to get to her. My grandparents on both sides were born in Poland. I've heard that it's written/pronounced Babcia, however we've always called her babci and my grandfather dziadzia. Although we usually just shorten it to sound like "Babch"  lol
Almost a month?! That's definately unusual. Never ever in my life have I waited so long for any international parcel - I guess a bit over a week was the longest time ever.

Sounds like solid Polish decent to me



I think it's really nice you call your grandparents that way, they must like hearing it in their first language.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone got #6? Cant wait for spoilers




Me too, I'll be checking here for pics all day long


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohhhh my box was in Chicago yesterday AM which means I should get it today! Thank goodness my mail comes early. I can't wait!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

Wanna see differences in six and six two too.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Guys - I just got my box 6! Lol - our mail man delivers so early in the morning! Anyways - I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures under the spoiler option. Will post soon!!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

> Guys - I just got my box 6! Lol - our mail man delivers so early in the morning! Anyways - I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures under the spoiler option. Will post soon!!


 Thank you in advance.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Spoiler



Here you go! Box #6 below! Two things right off the bat I wasn't happy with was the repeat of items from Box 1 and 4. Well Box 1 repeat I was actually really happy with since I had wanted to order the box to try this item (Recipe by Nature Spray Essence Water). The Repeat from Box 4 is the Laneige Snow Crystal Pure Lip Gloss. It was the same shade as the one I had just received in box 4 a few weeks back which is disappointing, but it'll be going up for trade so should be fine! Everything else looked great. Loved the full size/deluxe size nautre of all of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





 





 


 
 



Box #6 Spoiler Above!! =) Enjoy ladies! Overall- pleased with the box. But there's some hiccups...


----------



## llgemini (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow! That looks so much better than box 5, even with the repeat item.

In other news, I STILL have yet to get tracking for my Superbox 1 and it's frustrating me! Mine is even coming express, so I'm a little ticked.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow. Like very much and will use all.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! That looks so much better than box 5, even with the repeat item.

In other news, I STILL have yet to get tracking for my Superbox 1 and it's frustrating me! Mine is even coming express, so I'm a little ticked.

Totally agreed! Box 5 was just not my cup of tea. With the exception of the Derma B and acne pore solution, everything went up to be traded/swapped. Oh and my mom took the lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha this box - I'll probably be using most of it myself! 

I haven't gotten anything for Superbox 1 either, but with express shipping, like I mentioned previously. I only got the Box 6 tracking last night around 7? 8pm? And it showed up this morning at 9am....haha


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



Here you go! Box #6 below! Two things right off the bat I wasn't happy with was the repeat of items from Box 1 and 4. Well Box 1 repeat I was actually really happy with since I had wanted to order the box to try this item (Recipe by Nature Spray Essence Water). The Repeat from Box 4 is the Laneige Snow Crystal Pure Lip Gloss. It was the same shade as the one I had just received in box 4 a few weeks back which is disappointing, but it'll be going up for trade so should be fine! Everything else looked great. Loved the full size/deluxe size nautre of all of the items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, this is seriously not cool - repeated items, are you kidding me? I don't like that fact so much it's hard for me to express it how much! I mean, is it one more thing we should write to them about? Because I can live with one repeated item (I didn't buy the frist box so I don't have the mist), but what if they keep doing that? I intended to order Superbox 2 after I've seen Box 6 but in this situation I think I'll pass - what if I get the same color lipgloss again...?

Don't get me wrong, I like this box much more that the previous one anyway, but I think it's just so wrong to put in an item which we got 2 boxes ago. Sad


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah - I'm actually in the process of writing them now. I'm not SUPER upset about the actual repeat- I just wish they would have told us that we should be expecting a repeat now and then. The mist I can more or less understand because it is a "BEST" item and very popular. And given that the first box was shipped in early November of last year it's understandable if people liked it now would be a natural time to repeat as it's almost 4 months later. The lip gloss makes ABSOLUTELY no sense to me.. it shipped end of January...less than 3 weeks ago I received it..there's just now way I would have finished it by now and the SAME EXACT shade too....just annoying.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

> Ok, this is seriously not cool - repeated items, are you kidding me? I don't like that fact so much it's hard for me to express it how much! I mean, is it one more thing we should write to them about? Because I can live with one repeated item (I didn't buy the frist box so I don't have the mist), but what if they'll keep doing that? I intended to order Superbox 2 after I've seen Box 6 but in this situation I think I'll pass - what if I get the same color lipgloss again...? Don't get me wrong, I like this box much more that the previous one anyway, but I think it's just so wrong to put in an item which we got 2 boxes ago. Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Six or lucky?


 You're 100% right. I'm sad too!


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

Maybe they weren't anticipating the same people ordering multiple boxes. I don't know I'm just glad I had a wait and see approach. I've only ordered box 7 and at one point I thought I would go broke because I wanted to order them al. With all these changes I don't have that fear anymore. I will see how box 7 is and maybe order 2 boxes a year or something. I'm definitely excited for my box next month though.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha I'm just so glad I did order 6, because I would have so upset to have missed out on the nature recipe spray! That's the item I was dying to try from Box 1. Wait and see is a good approach...unfortunately I don't have as great self control..haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus my boyfriend enables me... I'm much more of a skin care fanatic as opposed to makeup so this is honestly the best box for me. Especially given that Asian products work better on my skin!

I've gotten Boxes 2,3,4,5,6...still waiting on 7,8,9,10 and Superbox #1 and 2. The only thing I've held back from ordering the Superbox #3 the hydration one. But I figured I'd wait and see with that one since they're obviously not selling out as quickly!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha I'm just so glad I did order 6, because I would have so upset to have missed out on the nature recipe spray! That's the item I was dying to try from Box 1. Wait and see is a good approach...unfortunately I don't have as great self control..haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus my boyfriend enables me... I'm much more of a skin care fanatic as opposed to makeup so this is honestly the best box for me. Especially given that Asian products work better on my skin!

I've gotten Boxes 2,3,4,5,6...still waiting on 7,8,9,10 and Superbox #1 and 2. The only thing I've held back from ordering the Superbox #3 the hydration one. But I figured I'd wait and see with that one since they're obviously not selling out as quickly!
Oh my, no self-control here, you've bought even more boxes than me LOL

I'd be happy to hear when your Superbox 1 arrives, didn't order that one and I'm really curious what's inside. It costs 70$, must contain some great stuff I suppose.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah - I'm actually in the process of writing them now. I'm not SUPER upset about the actual repeat- I just wish they would have told us that we should be expecting a repeat now and then. The mist I can more or less understand because it is a "BEST" item and very popular. And given that the first box was shipped in early November of last year it's understandable if people liked it now would be a natural time to repeat as it's almost 4 months later. The lip gloss makes ABSOLUTELY no sense to me.. it shipped end of January...less than 3 weeks ago I received it..there's just now way I would have finished it by now and the SAME EXACT shade too....just annoying. 
I'll write them too when my arrives. You're absolutely right - they could've given us at least a different color...


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my, no self-control here, you've bought even more boxes than me LOL

I'd be happy to hear when your Superbox 1 arrives, didn't order that one and I'm really curious what's inside. It costs 70$, must contain some great stuff I suppose.

Haha I have a total lack of self control when it comes to Memeboxes. I was just proud of myself that I haven't ordered Superbox #3 yet!! Althought...I most likely willl, I've got $27 in points that I need to redeem. 

Superbox 1 should have shipped out already but still haven't received tracking...I'll definitely post here when I receive it!


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 22, 2014)

I finally received box 5 today. It came in yesterday, but I went to the post office today.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

I ordered 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10 and Superbox 2.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

I must say this box looks GREAT!!!!!!!

I am getting 6-2 and supposedly only one item will be different.


----------



## angienharry (Feb 22, 2014)

So my friend was just riding me about how much I spend on subs. She would have a field day with you all! Literally wanted me to calculate it and it averages $117 a month. I didn't think that was too bad. Although I was a little surprised when I started adding up my BB shop purchases....oops. But hey some people smoke or do drugs, I do subscription boxes. It's all good right?!?!?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my friend was just riding me about how much I spend on subs. She would have a field day with you all! Literally wanted me to calculate it and it averages $117 a month. I didn't think that was too bad. Although I was a little surprised when I started adding up my BB shop purchases....oops.
But hey some people smoke or do drugs, I do subscription boxes. It's all good right?!?!?
HAHAHA I'm totally with you on that. The nerd/geek in me actually keeps an extremely detailed spreadsheet on all of my subs so that I can calculate how much I've spent and how much it averages out to be and so far, I'm pretty comfortable with it overall.

My sub addition also eliminates my previous itch to online shop and the massive skincare hauls I would have when I visited Chinatown or Koreatown. Those trips would easily cost be a few hundred dollars to get me more or less the same stuff I am getting in on Memebox. And it's so time consuming visiting those places because it's near impossible to read labels and get good recommendations when you don't speak the language!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm very excited for this box! It looks awesome! 5.2 was my first box, so I don't have the repeat problem yet, but I am not sure that it would bother me too much. I mean, would people be really upset if they repeated the cheese cream? If the item was good, why wouldn't people want more? I know Memebox encourages feedback, and they are still in the beta phase, but they must be very surprised about all the negative feedback they are getting for kind of minor things.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm very excited for this box! It looks awesome! 5.2 was my first box, so I don't have the repeat problem yet, but I am not sure that it would bother me too much. I mean, would people be really upset if they repeated the cheese cream? If the item was good, why wouldn't people want more? I know Memebox encourages feedback, and they are still in the beta phase, but they must be very surprised about all the negative feedback they are getting for kind of minor things. 
Totally take your point and I would be DELIGHTED if they repeated the cheese cream. That's one of the main reasons I ordered the luckybox so that I could get a repeat of that...*fingers crossed*

That's why I was excited about the facial spray from Box 1...but I'm still not convinced that logic applies to the lip gloss...there's really just no need to repeat the same color/shade of lipgloss that was included just a few weeks ago. Maybe it's just me? But i definitely don't need two of the same and don't use it that quickly! My email was sent and was balanced. It's great if they repeat items that were HUGE hits with customer from previous boxes, but they should at least let us know in advance so that we aren't so caught off guard.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally take your point and I would be DELIGHTED if they repeated the cheese cream. That's one of the main reasons I ordered the luckybox so that I could get a repeat of that...*fingers crossed*

That's why I was excited about the facial spray from Box 1...but I'm still not convinced that logic applies to the lip gloss...there's really just no need to repeat the same color/shade of lipgloss that was included just a few weeks ago. Maybe it's just me? But i definitely don't need two of the same and don't use it that quickly! My email was sent and was balanced. It's great if they repeat items that were HUGE hits with customer from previous boxes, but they should at least let us know in advance so that we aren't so caught off guard.
I totally agree, I see no point and logic in repeating the same shade of lipgloss we got at the beginning of this month. If they want to repeat products we should be informed and it should apply to items which were included in the boxes at least a few months ago.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my friend was just riding me about how much I spend on subs. She would have a field day with you all! Literally wanted me to calculate it and it averages $117 a month. I didn't think that was too bad. Although I was a little surprised when I started adding up my BB shop purchases....oops.
But hey some people smoke or do drugs, I do subscription boxes. It's all good right?!?!?
I try NOT to calculate how much I spend on my boxes and now I've limited myself to Memebox only. We don't really have any great subs in Poland so now I'm only interested in international ones. Anyway, it's good my hubby is not the kind to nag me about spending too much on cosmetics or clothes - he actually supports my addictions and pays for some of them LOL


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 22, 2014)

> Anyway, it's good my hubby is not the kind to nag me about spending too much on cosmetics or clothes - he actually supports my addictions and pays for some of them LOL


 My has nothing to say in this case because he just started new business and I am the only person in my family who earn money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My has nothing to say in this case because he just started new business and I am the only person in my family who earn money





Well, then you definately have the upper hand



In my family we both work (in several places in fact) so I get to spend my money on my hobbies. And as he earns a bit more he owes me a nice gift from time to time


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try NOT to calculate how much I spend on my boxes and now I've limited myself to Memebox only. We don't really have any great subs in Poland so now I'm only interested in international ones. Anyway, it's good my hubby is not the kind to nag me about spending too much on cosmetics or clothes - he actually supports my addictions and pays for some of them LOL
Mine doesn't nag me either, but then again I pay for all of my beauty products from my own paycheck.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm very excited for this box! It looks awesome! 5.2 was my first box, so I don't have the repeat problem yet, but I am not sure that it would bother me too much. I mean, would people be really upset if they repeated the cheese cream? If the item was good, why wouldn't people want more? I know Memebox encourages feedback, and they are still in the beta phase, but they must be very surprised about all the negative feedback they are getting for kind of minor things. 
Yes, as a subscription box subscriber, I love it when I love a product so much and get a repeat. Dream come true for me.

For example, I went to Total Beauty shops to get a second box package that included my favorite 33 dollar lipstick for only 20 bucks along with other items, I got it the first time, loved it so much, I went back for the same. You cant beat that.

IPSY too, my daughter and I each get a bag and of course we will get some same items and if we like it, its all fine with us,


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine doesn't nag me either, but then again I pay for all of my beauty products from my own paycheck. 
I hope that was said kindly and not in a cheeky way. Some of us are housewives or earn less income from our spouses, No dollar figure can add up to how Im able to take my kids to school, pick them up , have home cooked meals waiting for them, and how I have time online to find the best deals.

Some husbands are proud to support their wives even  if their wives dont work, 100 percent cause what dollar figure can you place on maid and nanny and chef services, lol.

Part of my reward is beauty care from makeup boxes to look my best when he comes home and when im out and about shopping, Some of us rely on husbands income and Im not ashamed to say that I do.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope that was said kindly and not in a cheeky way. Some of us are housewives or earn less income from our spouses, No dollar figure can add up to how Im able to take my kids to school, pick them up , have home cooked meals waiting for them, and how I have time online to find the best deals.

Some husbands are proud to support their wives even  if their wives dont work, 100 percent cause what dollar figure can you place on maid and nanny and chef services, lol.

Part of my reward is beauty care from makeup boxes to look my best when he comes home and when im out and about shopping, Some of us rely on husbands income and Im not ashamed to say that I do.
Nope, I'm not known on these boards for excessive cheekiness, I'm your resident mellow girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually envious of those of you who can get your husbands/boyfriends to buy you things, mine never does. Everything has to have practical value for him to spend even a penny on it. #SMH

I'm a stay-at-home housewife too and I cook homemade lunches and dinners every day (hubs is so cheap, he comes home for lunch to eat!!), we go out to eat maybe twice a month at most, so I definitely understand how time-consuming it is. My income is mostly from occasional freelance projects and blog revenue.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 22, 2014)

How it pays off for me being home is that over the years I learned the sales cycles of stores almost like a insider. Some deals out there are so good, that theres some that last only a day and Im first one there.

Im able to give my family a best dressed reputation on very little unbeknowest to others, cause Im able to find such good sales. I know some will say, why not just work so you can just afford whatever you want  . but I like being in comfort of my own home and making sure my kids are safe. Kids are snatched just walking to the bus stop these days .

Back to Memebox, I only ordered the 5.2 and loved it, I ordered the 7 box, Im still undecided if Im specifically crazy for korean brands, Seems like all upper end makeup round the world has similiar quality.

Looking forward to at seeing reviews for the 6th one. Been enjoying this forum.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, I'm not known on these boards for excessive cheekiness, I'm your resident mellow girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually envious of those of you who can get your husbands/boyfriends to buy you things, mine never does. Everything has to have practical value for him to spend even a penny on it. #SMH

I'm a stay-at-home housewife too and I cook homemade lunches and dinners every day (hubs is so cheap, he comes home for lunch to eat!!), we go out to eat maybe twice a month at most, so I definitely understand how time-consuming it is. My income is mostly from occasional freelance projects and blog revenue.
Hi Mellow girl ! hehe, .



. Hope I never come across as cheeky either, About your freelance, now that is the best job, to be independant and free and blog revenue WOW. now thats something Ive been thinking about for years. esp doing beauty reviews.

Happy to be on same page. If ever my hubby spoke up on my makeup and clothes , Id find a way to do that. It would be a very enriching experience, I love to write.


----------



## ashgley (Feb 22, 2014)

Noooooooo I didn't get the 1st box and had been dying to try the nature essence spray because of the great reviews it had. I JUST caved and bought it off the site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((( It hasn't come yet but I guess if it's amazing I can give one to my mom so she will stop nagging me about spending too much money haha.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! That looks so much better than box 5, even with the repeat item.

In other news, I STILL have yet to get tracking for my Superbox 1 and it's frustrating me! Mine is even coming express, so I'm a little ticked.
Same here. I sent a ticket. Hopefully the respond. I really want to track my superbox!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 22, 2014)

My Memebox 6 was just delivered! I sure am going to miss express shipping. I'll be making a youtube video featuring the products in a little while.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Geez, I must have sent it really cheaply or something because it took almost a month to get to her. My grandparents on both sides were born in Poland. I've heard that it's written/pronounced Babcia, however we've always called her babci and my grandfather dziadzia. Although we usually just shorten it to sound like "Babch"  lol
It travelled probably by boat if you don't put an air mail sticker on the package it will go by boat which is approx a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 22, 2014)

I also received box #6 today and I am excited to try everything out! I guess the Recipe Spray water was a repeat (I didn't get box #1) and also the lip gloss which I have already received. I was a little surprised to see the lip gloss again but it's not a biggie (I will give it to my daughter). Heck, I would be ELATED to have the Bounce Cream Cheese, Tea Tree Essence or Miguhara B.P. cream show up later on!lol Hope all of you get yours soon-let the playing with new goodies begin


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

I have to say this is the first time I'm disappointed with memebox. Both of the repeat items are great items, but why would they send repeats? I thought that was what the Lucky Box was for? Are these items going to be in the Lucky boxes too?

As a blogger, and as someone who works with memebox closely, it bothers me that I have to review a box like this and point out to my readers that there are TWO repeat items in one box. When memebox partners with youtubers and bloggers, we are basically putting our trust in their company. I encourage my readers to sign up and spend their money because I feel that it's a good deal.

I really think that the repeat items should not happen, or they should make it clear that boxes will occasionally contain repeat items. They JUST sent me the RE:CIPE Green Tea Oil Cleanser for review, and I personally think the cleanser should have been in this box instead of the mist, and the lip gloss should have at least been a different color.

Bummed out about this. I'm going to refrain from e-mailing them as so many of you are and it will only clog up the system. But I'd love to hear what they say.

I'm still really excited for this box though. I will probably just do a quick giveaway on my blog with the doubles or donate them.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 22, 2014)

My quick unboxing for this box. It feels a bit rushed,  but I didn't have a lot of time to film/edit it, so sorry about that!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Miss Jexie, I entered the giveaway drawing, I recognize about half in the items. I mustve bought a box with the variations. Hope I win, (smiles)

If theres a giveaway from any member with the whitening stuff, Id love to try it , being ethnic, Its something I would really like, Didnt get a chance to buy the 6th box.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 22, 2014)

Again, I dont mind the repeated items. It is still a great amount of products for 29 usd, and I cant complain about that. Please keep in mind that koreans aim to please: dont be too harsh with them. I dont mibd the non korean products since they are korean favs, I dont mind the repeats as long as it doesnt become a habbit and the products are best sellers, I dont even mind they treating us as test customers lol But then again, I am the portuguese girl that has learned to be pacient since customs here are soooooo slowwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As long as I get products worth 100 usd for 30usd, I am a happy gal.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 22, 2014)

You know I have got my box #6 yet as I didn't get express shipping. But I have to say even with the repeats, the item from box #1 is something I didn't get since I didn't get box #1 so it's a first time for me. And the lip gloss I happen to like the color and it will be great to keep one in my purse and one in my makeup stuff in the bathroom. So I'm pleased, very please and what it's worth over $100+ who couldn't be happy. The lip gloss is only a few of those $$$ so I'm not worried. Yes, they should tell us there might be repeats, but over all I think it's an awesome box!!!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 22, 2014)

> I have to say this is the first time I'm disappointed with memebox. Both of the repeat items are great items, but why would they send repeats? I thought that was what the Lucky Box was for? Are these items going to be in the Lucky boxes too? As a blogger, and as someone who works with memebox closely, it bothers me that I have to review a box like this and point out to my readers that there are TWO repeat items in one box. When memebox partners with youtubers and bloggers, we are basically putting our trust in their company. I encourage my readers to sign up and spend their money because I feel that it's a good deal. I really think that the repeat items should not happen, or they should make it clear that boxes will occasionally contain repeat items. They JUST sent me the RE:CIPE Green Tea Oil Cleanser for review, and I personally think the cleanser should have been in this box instead of the mist, and the lip gloss should have at least been a different color. Bummed out about this. I'm going to refrain from e-mailing them as so many of you are and it will only clog up the system. But I'd love to hear what they say. I'm still really excited for this box though. I will probably just do a quick giveaway on my blog with the doubles or donate them.


 Yea, I can see how that puts you in a bit of an awkward position... I don't think I've seen them do repeats in their Korean boxes so I think its weird that they would do so here. Maybe they really weren't counting on so many people buying concurrent boxes. I have to say though that I would have LOVED to get that cleansing oil! I'm still interested in using the mist though. I am personally hella excited about this box because I am pretty sure I will use all of it, except maybe the repeated gloss. What exactly is the Dr Jart item? A BB cream? Btw- on the subject of the gloss, Target is now carrying some Laneige products.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 22, 2014)

> I have to say this is the first time I'm disappointed with memebox. Both of the repeat items are great items, but why would they send repeats? I thought that was what the Lucky Box was for? Are these items going to be in the Lucky boxes too? As a blogger, and as someone who works with memebox closely, it bothers me that I have to review a box like this and point out to my readers that there are TWO repeat items in one box. When memebox partners with youtubers and bloggers, we are basically putting our trust in their company. I encourage my readers to sign up and spend their money because I feel that it's a good deal. I really think that the repeat items should not happen, or they should make it clear that boxes will occasionally contain repeat items. They JUST sent me the RE:CIPE Green Tea Oil Cleanser for review, and I personally think the cleanser should have been in this box instead of the mist, and the lip gloss should have at least been a different color. Bummed out about this. I'm going to refrain from e-mailing them as so many of you are and it will only clog up the system. But I'd love to hear what they say. I'm still really excited for this box though. I will probably just do a quick giveaway on my blog with the doubles or donate them.


 Miss Jexie, please don't feel bad about this. Actually as you can see from a couple of posts ago that I am happy, very happy with box #6 and why I was happy with it. Who know maybe they had a lot of lip glosses in stock and decided to throw another one in for prosperity, I don't know, but it doesn't bother me and it didn't take up much room in the box size wise or $$$ wise. And as for the item from box #1 most of us except for you didn't get box #1 so it isn't a repeat for us and they probably know at. So I would worry about it. Just enjoy the boxes ladies and realize we are getting awesome Korean products and the opportunity to try them out for really a good price! 29.00 for $100+ is not a bad return and I don't think I payed that as I used some points! Really Rachel! I am blessed to call you friend and to know that you are kind and giving and doing your best. Don't worry, I know you will any way, but I am thankful to be able to get these products at such an awesome price and really from a company who cares and is trying to keep up with all of us Memebox stalkers! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Miss Jexie, please don't feel bad about this. Actually as you can see from a couple of posts ago that I am happy, very happy with box #6 and why I was happy with it. Who know maybe they had a lot of lip glosses in stock and decided to throw another one in for prosperity, I don't know, but it doesn't bother me and it didn't take up much room in the box size wise or $$$ wise. And as for the item from box #1 most of us except for you didn't get box #1 so it isn't a repeat for us and they probably know at. So I would worry about it. Just enjoy the boxes ladies and realize we are getting awesome Korean products and the opportunity to try them out for really a good price! 29.00 for $100+ is not a bad return and I don't think I payed that as I used some points! Really Rachel! I am blessed to call you friend and to know that you are kind and giving and doing your best. Don't worry, I know you will any way, but I am thankful to be able to get these products at such an awesome price and really from a company who cares and is trying to keep up with all of us Memebox stalkers! LOL

You are so sweet Nancy



I really hope that what you're saying is the case in that they had extra glosses so they decided to put them in and the essence spray because not many people got to try it since it was in the 1st box. I just get worried because I don't want to steer anyone in the wrong direction with their hard earned money! I will as always, reserve judgement until box #7 is released. If there are more repeats then I think I'll start to get worried. But for now, I'll just be excited for the box to come!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow. I just LOVE this box!

I got box 6-2 and it just arrived!

There is only one product that is different....

Instead of the lip gloss that was in box 6.

6-2 has a CLIV- Collagen Resurgence Laser Ampoule.
It's a small bottle of anti-aging serum that contains 80% collagen.
It's 10ml, full size is 30ml and cost $90. So this is a $30 sample.

It also comes w/ 2 foil packets of the serum and 2 foil packets of a Vitamin C corrector.
Not sure why they would send foil packets of the same product that is in the little bottle,
but they are great to throw in my toiletry bag for travel.
 
Seriously this a fantastic box! 5-2 was my first box and I was pretty meh about it.

But now I see why you all have such Memebox love!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 22, 2014)

> Wow. I just LOVE this box! I got box 6-2 and it just arrived! There is only one product that is different....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Seriously this a fantastic box! 5-2 was my first box and I was pretty meh about it. But now I see why you all have such Memebox love! Now I am sad I got 6 and not 6.2 lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now I am sad I got 6 and not 6.2 lol
No....don't be sad! I may have made it sound better than it actually is.

It's a small 10 ml bottle. I just love serum's, so I got excited writing about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This box is full of lots of goodies. I really am VERY happy with it!

I want to go wash my face right now and spray everything at once!!!!!!!


----------



## stawbewii (Feb 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, i missed box #6 cos i didn't know they updated their site so fast ~.~ ! #5 was my first box and it looked like #6 was so much better haha...oh well, what can you do ^^" Been really wanting serums, sprays and dr.jart products! Happy for those who got box 6!!

I just pre-ordered box 9. I guess there are pros and cons about this "celery" system (funny, cos i don't actually like celery in real life :x). In a way, you're not forced to pay everything wayy before you actually know that you're going to get the product. But please bring the points system back! I think the point system really gets people buying.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No....don't be sad! I may have made it sound better than it actually is.

It's a small 10 ml bottle. I just love serum's, so I got excited writing about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This box is full of lots of goodies. I really am VERY happy with it!

*I want to go wash my face right now and spray everything at once!!!!!!!*

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way! I just get so excited to try everything!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wanted link to this in case anyone else is as confused as I was at first with using all of these Korean products... My confusion mostly lay with the order of using the essences, creams, etc, as well as how different the toners are from western ones. If anyone here reads Skin and Tonics, then you have probably already seen it, but since we have received a lot of these kinds of products in these boxes I wanted to share this amazing post. She also added a list of reputable stores at the end that you can use to find the items that Meme Box isn't able to sell.

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Feb 22, 2014)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box #6 Spoiler Above!! =) Enjoy ladies! Overall- pleased with the box. But there's some hiccups... I'm obsessed with that lipgloss...if you trade, let me know! Overall, I'm okay with not having gotten this box (I didn't know it had been released) since I won't use whitening lotion (I worship the sun, lol) and I'm good on bb creams for awhile! I can't wait for the MAKEUP BOX!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way! I just get so excited to try everything!
Totally. I have a full face of make up on and actually need to run out in a half hour. But I really am tempted to wash it all off now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But instead , I will just line them up on the counter and stare at all my new "friends".


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just wanted link to this in case anyone else is as confused as I was at first with using all of these Korean products... My confusion mostly lay with the order of using the essences, creams, etc, as well as how different the toners are from western ones. If anyone here reads Skin and Tonics, then you have probably already seen it, but since we have received a lot of these kinds of products in these boxes I wanted to share this amazing post. She also added a list of reputable stores at the end that you can use to find the items that Meme Box isn't able to sell.

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/
Thank you for this link!! Extremely helpful..I may be weird but I actually love all the steps at night. I find myself fidgeting around wondering what else I can do to help my skin out. Now I just need to figure out from all the products Meme has sent, which ones are considered toners, serums, emulsions, etc. Probably going to have to tape up a step by step tutorial on the bathroom mirror!


----------



## PaulaG (Feb 22, 2014)

I've received whitening lotion in Glamabox and will get some in box 6.  Has anyone used a whitening lotion?  Does it really whiten/lighten or is it just a clarifier?  I really don't want to lighten up my skintone, I usually bronze to make it darker!


----------



## queeenb (Feb 22, 2014)

> Now I am sad I got 6 and not 6.2 lol


 Lol same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now I have 2 laneige lip glosses that I won't use. Id love to try this serum!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 22, 2014)

Been watching some Meme Box vids on youtube today, and I can't figure out what this girl got. Cause that ain't no Meme I've ever seen. Maybe tester products? I would say it was the Superbox, but she posted it on the 7th.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 22, 2014)

i did the same!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 22, 2014)

That you tube video was down right weird! That was not the same memebox we get girls and for it to have only 4 items in it costs 23.00 it is not a super box or a lucky box. I wonder if someone got in her box and changed everything around and took out the info sheet and all. Cause we usually get several products. Just really weird!!!! I think that must just be for bloggers and such! Cause there was not any of e Memebox packing and all that,


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That you tube video was down right weird! That was not the same memebox we get girls and for it to have only 4 items in it costs 23.00 it is not a super box or a lucky box. I wonder if someone got in her box and changed everything around and took out the info sheet and all. Cause we usually get several products. Just really weird!!!! I think that must just be for bloggers and such! Cause there was not any of e Memebox packing and all that,
Yeah, I figured it must be a blogger thing. The mask pack was something I wanted to get from the site but by the time I was ready to order it, they had taken it off. In fact, all of those things you can buy on the site. Makes me think that they sent it to her and she didn't read much of what they told her about it or something.

In other news, I am trying really hard to talk myself out of a RRS haul... They are having a Benton sale and I want all the things!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can we still order super box #1?


----------



## Cola (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone noticed if the points balance on their account is correct? I've just checked my balance and they deducted 33 points yesterday for no reason! I've just sent them an email and now waiting for a reply. To be honest, I'm a little disappointed with Memebox. They lack communication with their customers.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol same here



now I have 2 laneige lip glosses that I won't use. Id love to try this serum!
Darn, now I'm really disappointed too



Couldn't they send the ampoule instead of this lipgloss to all of us? Or to those who had bought Box 5? Anyway, I see no sense in that, like: is getting the same lipgloss the second time such a great deal that only when it was gone, did they decide to give sth else to those who didn't manage to buy the first version? I mean I thought the first version was the one they prepared more carefully and when it's gonna you may have to face the fact that the second one will include a replacing item so it could be sth not that good. But here it's the other way round!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we still order super box #1?
Yes, it's still available and it says: After Feb18th: Shipping starts on the day after you place your order.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've received whitening lotion in Glamabox and will get some in box 6.  Has anyone used a whitening lotion?  Does it really whiten/lighten or is it just a clarifier?  I really don't want to lighten up my skintone, I usually bronze to make it darker!

Whitening products almost always mean that they are temporarily whitening; as in they have a brightening effect on the skin.  The paler skin, the better in Korea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tan skin= unhealthy for them! lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Been watching some Meme Box vids on youtube today, and I can't figure out what this girl got. Cause that ain't no Meme I've ever seen. Maybe tester products? I would say it was the Superbox, but she posted it on the 7th.

 
I don't want to sound like a jerk, but this girl is an idiot lol. I'm not sure how she is that clueless about memebox. These products were supposed to be sent to youtubers and bloggers to do comprehensive reviews on. I received slightly different items than she did, however I got items to give away as well as items to review separately. She must have known that memebox was sending her items because they required us bloggers/youtubers to contact them directly if we wanted things to do a giveaway with or to review. So she clearly contacted them about reviewing products. It's not like they just found her address and magically sent her stuff without her knowledge.

If she took 2 seconds to look up another youtubers review of memebox she would see that they Do in fact, offer description cards in the boxes, and that this is not at all what the regular memeboxes actually look like. This is the perfect example of a youtuber/blogger that doesn't do the work when it comes to reviewing products for companies. They just pull stuff out of a box and tell everyone what it is. I hate that so much.

(sorry about the rant, lol, but her "review" if you can call it that, really bothered me!



)


----------



## Dayo Steph (Feb 23, 2014)

I received my box 6 today! Same as what was already posted, same repeat of the gloss. I'm not too upset, I'll trade it, and I didn't get box one so the spray was new to me.  I'll be bummed if there are a ton of repeats going forward though.  I tried the rose water and the whitening lotion, didn't really see any effect although it seems to be making my chin break out.  I tried them together though so i'm not sure which one is the culprit.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to come here post this, for those who know my journey with customs in my beloved Portugal:

Memebox #4 has left customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, box #3 is still there... see how things work here? I got #5 already, will be getting #4 next week and still have no clue about #3...
Oh, Patantao it is simple - they always take parcels from the top of the pile.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 23, 2014)

It is my first post here and I start with complaints, sorry. When I saw the photos of the box #6 yesterday I thought â€œgreat boxâ€. I didnâ€™t mind the Recipe product to be repeated: Box #1 was such a rare species that most of us had no chance to get it. I didnâ€™t mind the lip glossâ€¦till now. When I realized that there was CLIV ampoule in the 6-2 version my feelings were mixed at least.

Itâ€™s like an extra product in the box! The lip gloss I already have, the serum is something really new and extremely interesting. I could understand the lip gloss _vs_ mascara or so, but in this case I feel upset and disappointed somehow. Why was I so quick and ordered the box so fast?.

I like the boxes, I try not to pay attention to constant rules changes, I believe they are trying to do their best but this time I am really dissatisfied with their politics, as the boxes should be comparable at least (am I jealous or so?).


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is my first post here and I start with complaints, sorry. When I saw the photos of the box #6 yesterday I thought â€œgreat boxâ€. I didnâ€™t mind the Recipe product to be repeated: Box #1 was such a rare species that most of us had no chance to get it. I didnâ€™t mind the lip glossâ€¦till now. When I realized that there was CLIV ampoule in the 6-2 version my feelings were mixed at least.

Itâ€™s like an extra product in the box! The lip gloss I already have, the serum is something really new and extremely interesting. I could understand the lip gloss _vs_ mascara or so, but in this case I feel upset and disappointed somehow. Why was I so quick and ordered the box so fast?.

I like the boxes, I try not to pay attention to constant rules changes, I believe they are trying to do their best but this time I am really dissatisfied with their politics, as the boxes should be comparable at least (am I jealous or so?).
My thoughts exactly! Why would I be "punished" for buying the box in the first round? I know, "punished" is quite a harsh word here, but, seriously, why would 6-2 include a whole new product and 6 only the lipgloss I got already at the beginning of the month?


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 23, 2014)

> My thoughts exactly! Why would I be "punished" for buying the box in the first round? I know, "punished" is quite a harsh word here, but, seriously, why would 6-2 include a whole new product and 6 only the lipgloss I got already at the beginning of the month?


 I'm furious because of that, I sent Memebox not quite nice mail...


----------



## Cola (Feb 23, 2014)

> I'm furious because of that, I sent Memebox not quite nice mail...


 Hi, please post if they respond. I'm curious too since I also ordered the same box. I'm sure that the lip gloss is good but I'm surprised they put it as a repeat item (from only a couple of boxes ago)!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 23, 2014)

I am sad. I prefer serums


----------



## Miss17February (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I don't want to sound like a jerk, but this girl is an idiot lol. I'm not sure how she is that clueless about memebox. These products were supposed to be sent to youtubers and bloggers to do comprehensive reviews on. I received slightly different items than she did, however I got items to give away as well as items to review separately. She must have known that memebox was sending her items because they required us bloggers/youtubers to contact them directly if we wanted things to do a giveaway with or to review. So she clearly contacted them about reviewing products. It's not like they just found her address and magically sent her stuff without her knowledge.

If she took 2 seconds to look up another youtubers review of memebox she would see that they Do in fact, offer description cards in the boxes, and that this is not at all what the regular memeboxes actually look like. This is the perfect example of a youtuber/blogger that doesn't do the work when it comes to reviewing products for companies. They just pull stuff out of a box and tell everyone what it is. I hate that so much.

(sorry about the rant, lol, but her "review" if you can call it that, really bothered me!




)

I agree with you. The Memebox Staff definitely did not choose the right person to represent their company and products this time around LOL. Makes me wonder how accurate her other videos are.


----------



## llgemini (Feb 23, 2014)

Just got this e-mail regarding my superbox. Not thrilled.

"Hi, LauraLee 

Thanks for purchasing Superbox #1.

We prepared your package (Order number:13512_139240027469622), however we couldn't ship out your package. 

You have selected express shipping option however, we do not offer free express shipping at this moment. We would like to let you know before your package is shipped out that you can upgrade your package otherwise the package will be shipped through standard shipping.

To upgrade to express shipping, there will be an additional shipping charge of $25.6. If you would still like to ship your package through express shipping, please contact us at [email protected], with the subject line: [EXPRESS SHIPPING REQUEST FOR PURCHASE OVER $69.99] along with your ID, and order number.
Once we receive your email request, we will reply with a separate link for you to pay the additional charge for express shipping. 

We are going to hold your package for 3 more days, and if we don't receive a reply from you, we will proceed your package through standard shipping to avoid shipping delay. 

We look forward to hearing from you!

Cheers,
Memebox Team"

When I bought all my boxes, I had the option of getting points on my account OR upgrading to free express. I chose the express.

Hopefully they credit me with the point I would have normally received by shipping standard or I will be really peeved.

Memebox, why can't you just stick with your plans? Gahhh. I just want my pretty Korean products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone noticed if the points balance on their account is correct? I've just checked my balance and they deducted 33 points yesterday for no reason! I've just sent them an email and now waiting for a reply.

To be honest, I'm a little disappointed with Memebox. They lack communication with their customers.
Yes, they do.

When I bought my superbox, I guess I accidently clicked express shipping and they didn't charge me for it.

The box was suppose to ship on the 18th, so when someone said they got shipping info for superbox, I emailed them to ask about it.

Today, the 23rd, they email me and ask me to pay the $25 for the express shipping or they'll ship it standard within 3 days. I sent them an email to ship it standard.

If I actually would have said, yeah, I want to ship it express and pay the $25, I don't think it would make a different and I would be out money, because it would take ages for them to respond. Plus, I'd still probably get the box in the SAME amount of time as if they just ship it standard because the customer support is sooooooooo slooooooooooooow, that by the time they actually shipped the box express, everyone else would already have their standard shipping boxes.

I'm just kinda ticked they didn't email on the day the box ship or before the box was suppose to ship. Or, you know, just shipped it standard to begin with instead of delaying my box...


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 23, 2014)

> Yes, they do. When I bought my superbox, I guess I accidently clicked express shipping and they didn't charge me for it. The box was suppose to ship on the 18th, so when someone said they got shipping info for superbox, I emailed them to ask about it. Today, the 23rd, they email me and ask me to pay the $25 for the express shipping or they'll ship it standard within 3 days. I sent them an email to ship it standard. If I actually would have said, yeah, I want to ship it express and pay the $25, I don't think it would make a different and I would be out money, because it would take ages for them to respond. Plus, I'd still probably get the box in the SAME amount of time as if they just ship it standard because the customer support is sooooooooo slooooooooooooow, that by the time they actually shipped the box express, everyone else would already have their standard shipping boxes. I'm just kinda ticked they didn't email on the day the box ship or before the box was suppose to ship. Or, you know, just shipped it standard to begin with instead of delaying my box...


 I don't understand them. They made mistake (allowed you to check EMS without any charges) so they should send it by EMS for free...


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I don't understand them. They made mistake (allowed you to check EMS without any charges) so they should send it by EMS for free...

I understand them not sending it EMS, but I can't understand them delaying the box. They should have just went ahead and sent it standard!


----------



## Renata P (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I understand them not sending it EMS, but I can't understand them delaying the box. They should have just went ahead and sent it standard!
More than 2 weeks ago I asked them if the situation that there was no surcharge for EMS was actually intended. They answered me twice: 1. There will be only standard shipping, 2. They will ask me to pay for EMS. If I want I may pay.

The second answer suggests that they had plenty of time to ask instead of delaying boxes. Alternatively they could make the EMS option inactive.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 23, 2014)

> Yes, they do. When I bought my superbox, I guess I accidently clicked express shipping and they didn't charge me for it. The box was suppose to ship on the 18th, so when someone said they got shipping info for superbox, I emailed them to ask about it. Today, the 23rd, they email me and ask me to pay the $25 for the express shipping or they'll ship it standard within 3 days. I sent them an email to ship it standard. If I actually would have said, yeah, I want to ship it express and pay the $25, I don't think it would make a different and I would be out money, because it would take ages for them to respond. Plus, I'd still probably get the box in the SAME amount of time as if they just ship it standard because the customer support is sooooooooo slooooooooooooow, that by the time they actually shipped the box express, everyone else would already have their standard shipping boxes. I'm just kinda ticked they didn't email on the day the box ship or before the box was suppose to ship. Or, you know, just shipped it standard to begin with instead of delaying my box...


I got the same exact email for both my superbox 1 and lucky box. I'm soooooo unhappy and upset. I completely agree with your sentiments. I wrote them quite a nice email saying that it was fine to ship standard. But the way in which the handled the situation was horrible. If you're not going to let people ship express for free why is that option present at checkout? I ordered 6 boxes with "express" shipping as they were all over $69 but now they're all going to be shipping standard instead? I wish I has known that earlier... Plus they Just changed it on their website to say "free standard shipping on orders over $69". It definitely didn't say that before...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 23, 2014)

Yay, looks like my six might come tomorrow.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whitening products almost always mean that they are temporarily whitening; as in they have a brightening effect on the skin.  The paler skin, the better in Korea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tan skin= unhealthy for them! lol

I don't want to sound like a jerk, but this girl is an idiot lol. I'm not sure how she is that clueless about memebox. These products were supposed to be sent to youtubers and bloggers to do comprehensive reviews on. I received slightly different items than she did, however I got items to give away as well as items to review separately. She must have known that memebox was sending her items because they required us bloggers/youtubers to contact them directly if we wanted things to do a giveaway with or to review. So she clearly contacted them about reviewing products. It's not like they just found her address and magically sent her stuff without her knowledge.

If she took 2 seconds to look up another youtubers review of memebox she would see that they Do in fact, offer description cards in the boxes, and that this is not at all what the regular memeboxes actually look like. This is the perfect example of a youtuber/blogger that doesn't do the work when it comes to reviewing products for companies. They just pull stuff out of a box and tell everyone what it is. I hate that so much.

(sorry about the rant, lol, but her "review" if you can call it that, really bothered me!



)


"It's really well *PRESENTATED*"

UHM WHAT?  I cannot with this girl.  SO EFFING DUMB. This enraged me.  I have no patience for imbeciles.  She DOES NOT deserve any of these products that she PRESENTATED to us. I am probably pissed enough for me and this entire forum.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 23, 2014)

> "It's really wellÂ *PRESENTATED*" UHM WHAT? Â I cannot with this girl. Â SO EFFING DUMB. This enraged me. Â I have no patience for imbeciles. Â She DOES NOT deserve any of these products that she PRESENTATED to us.Â I am probably pissed enough for me and this entire forum.Â :icon_evil


 Lol, I turned off the video and turned straight back off. Tbh I found these boxes due to YouTube videos and watch a lot of rubbish on there but couldn't sit through this video.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn, now I'm really disappointed too



Couldn't they send the ampoule instead of this lipgloss to all of us? Or to those who had bought Box 5? Anyway, I see no sense in that, like: is getting the same lipgloss the second time such a great deal that only when it was gone, did they decide to give sth else to those who didn't manage to buy the first version? I mean I thought the first version was the one they prepared more carefully and when it's gonna you may have to face the fact that the second one will include a replacing item so it could be sth not that good. But here it's the other way round!

LOL seriously, did it come in box 4? I don't even remember, I'm still working on box 2 &amp; 3 products.  Also, I have that Loreal lip gloss to deal with, but I heard people liked it.  I'm just bitter I didn't get the expensive serum and got a LIPGLOSS that I just got. So I got the laughable boxes, 5-2 for the Loreal and 6 for the Laneige repeat but c'est la vie, hoping to get twice as lucky in my lucky boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

"It's really well *PRESENTATED*"

UHM WHAT?  I cannot with this girl.  SO EFFING DUMB. This enraged me.  I have no patience for imbeciles.  She DOES NOT deserve any of these products that she PRESENTATED to us. I am probably pissed enough for me and this entire forum. 







LOL I agree so much with this!

I couldn't even get through the whole video. Shut it off after 'presentated.' 

She says 'It's all in Korean' like fifty times, as if that's shocking. They're Korean products. Of course the labels are going to be in Korean.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, I turned off the video and turned straight back off. Tbh I found these boxes due to YouTube videos and watch a lot of rubbish on there but couldn't sit through this video.




 LOL! We watch a lot of rubbish on the internet, but this is something else. I'm at loss for words. I might come across as a troll for leaving a comment, but I don't want other girls to think that this is what a Memebox is and get disappointed/confused when the receive a "real" Memebox.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




 LOL! We watch a lot of rubbish on the internet, but this is something else. I'm at loss for words. I might come across as a troll for leaving a comment, but I don't want other girls to think that this is what a Memebox is and get disappointed/confused when the receive a "real" Memebox. 
I was going to leave a comment too, but I feel like I'm just going to end up writing something mean so I held back. 





I see that some other people (@MissJexie ) were nice enough to explain to her what Memebox actually is, since it was obviously too difficult to take 30 seconds &amp; google it before she made this craptastic video. 

On a related note...it's not really pronounced ME ME box, is it? I've always thought it was pronounced MEEM box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 23, 2014)

Gah, anyway... I'm kind of regretting ordering 7, 8, AND 9,  only because I'm so overwhelmed with products right now! Hopefully I'll get through reviewing all of the boxes I have now &amp; find some space to store them before the next box comes.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going to leave a comment too, but I feel like I'm just going to end up writing something mean so I held back. 





I see that some other people (@MissJexie ) were nice enough to explain to her what Memebox actually is, since it was obviously too difficult to take 30 seconds &amp; google it before she made this craptastic video. 

On a related note...it's not really pronounced ME ME box, is it? I've always thought it was pronounced MEEM box. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I agree so much with this!

I couldn't even get through the whole video. Shut it off after 'presentated.' 

She says 'It's all in Korean' like fifty times, as if that's shocking. They're Korean products. Of course the labels are going to be in Korean.



 

giiiiirl she's been touched by an angel!  I just said "LOL this isn't a Memebox, I have most of them and I don't have any of these items".  Something like that.  At least I put an 'LOL' so it's only half-serious. LOL!!!!!! But I was totally serious, mmhmm! I pronounce it me-me, and there's this thing on their website that says "mimibaks" so I'm assuming it's pronounced that way!

Yea, I'm backed up with products too, they just seem to keep rolling in! LOL! Love-hate relationship, but this may be my best relationship with a sub box!


----------



## lorizav (Feb 23, 2014)

I got 8 and 9 just to check out the offerings. I love my misha BB creams and am intrigued to try more. I do wish the list of ingredients were in English and does anyone know if they test on animals in Korea? That would prevent me from buying more, but it sure would be hard to quit my missha BB


----------



## Jane George (Feb 23, 2014)

I might take a break after ten. I am backed up with products too and ending other boxes to catch up. I like that these are mostly skincare as I ain't big on makeup but I only have one face.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

giiiiirl she's been touched by an angel!  I just said "LOL this isn't a Memebox, I have most of them and I don't have any of these items".  Something like that.  At least I put an 'LOL' so it's only half-serious. LOL!!!!!! But I was totally serious, mmhmm! I pronounce it me-me, and there's this thing on their website that says "mimibaks" so I'm assuming it's pronounced that way!

Yea, I'm backed up with products too, they just seem to keep rolling in! LOL! Love-hate relationship, but this may be my best relationship with a sub box!
I was always sure it was me-me and not meme. A _memebox_ would be something totally different, filled with lolcat toys and stuff. xD


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I agree so much with this!

I couldn't even get through the whole video. Shut it off after 'presentated.' 

She says 'It's all in Korean' like fifty times, as if that's shocking. They're Korean products. Of course the labels are going to be in Korean.



 
See, for me, the "presentated" just made me keep watching. I love a good train wreck on youtube. 





In other news, getting 5 and 6 back to back is just too much stuff! Thank goodness 7 isn't shipping until March 18th. I need some time to work through some of this stuff!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 23, 2014)

i usually watch her videos .but the last few months there have been some iffy videos where i receive the box and it is evident its a bloggers box she has been sent.

i have left a reply as if she had googled for info or looked online or actually asked memebox she could of really sold this box instead she has done the company no favours at all, and people will expect in there box what she has told them also said your receive more than 3-4 products.

i am finding the main bloggers ,you tubers that get handed all these boxes on a plate don't seem to be  giving that wow factor any longer,because they don't have to do anything, like for instance say the word korean 20 times.

i am glad that companies are starting to look at other bloggers/youtubers  nowadays to send promo boxes too.people get a bit meh watching the same people and they just remove from there viewing channels.

anyway she has given me a rage as it was such a bad video and it could of been such a good promo welcome look at this new company.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 23, 2014)

> I just wanted link to this in case anyone else is as confused as I was at first with using all of these Korean products... My confusion mostly lay with the order of using the essences, creams, etc, as well as how different the toners are from western ones.Â If anyone here reads Skin and Tonics, then you have probably already seen it, but since we have received a lot of these kinds ofÂ products in these boxes I wanted to share this amazing post. She also added a list of reputable stores at the end that you can use to find the items that Meme Box isn't able to sell. http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


 I really enjoyed this link! Thanks for posting it, I'm really learning a lot about Korean skin care. Heck, I'm just enjoying not neglecting my skin. It was so dry and peeling and now it's smooth and hydrated. I'm just using Olay products and an oil. I can't wait for my 1st box (Lucky) to arrive.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 23, 2014)

By the way, to those who ordered Super Box #1: anyone got it yet?


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 23, 2014)

> I was going to leave a comment too, but I feel like I'm just going to end up writing something mean so I held back.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I see that some other people (@MissJexie Â ) were nice enough to explain to her what Memebox actually is, since it was obviously too difficult to take 30 seconds &amp; google it before she made this craptastic video.Â  On a related note...it's not really pronounced ME ME box, is it? I've always thought it was pronounced MEEM box.Â


 I thought it was meme (meem) too but heard bloggers say otherwise and realize it didnt make sense if it was. They must have gotten a lot of questions on it because they put up a phonetic translation on their website. Its been a while since I've had to read anything phonetically but I can tell you its supposed to be me me.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, to those who ordered Super Box #1: anyone got it yet?
We'll probably have to wait awhile to see what people received, since this box didn't get the free update to express. It will probably be the first week in March for those who preordered.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 23, 2014)

Every time someone mispronounces it, I refer them to the site logo.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We'll probably have to wait awhile to see what people received, since this box didn't get the free update to express. It will probably be the first week in March for those who preordered. 
I forgot about the shipping ooppsss

Thanks!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot about the shipping ooppsss

Thanks!
I don't like it because, for the cost, I really want to see what people get before I buy it myself, but the longer shipping means it will probably be sold out by the time I see what's in it. Taking a risk for $69.99 is not the same as taking a risk for $29.99.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 


Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like it because, for the cost, I really want to see what people get before I buy it myself, but the longer shipping means it will probably be sold out by the time I see what's in it. Taking a risk for $69.99 is not the same as taking a risk for $29.99. 

That is how I feel. I also am afraid that I might have to pay taxes if I order it, since customs here charge taxes for packages worth over 43 eur = 59 usd (with shipping included). 

In the meantime, box #3 has also found its way out of customs, so I am guesseing I will be getting box 3 and 4 at the same time tomorrow. And if box 6 doesn't stop by customs, it will be here this week too lol

4 boxes in less than 2 weeks. I will be enjoying all those products for a long while...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 23, 2014)

It is pronounced mi-mi box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Taken from my very first blog post about memebox:

_"Memebox is pronounced, "Me Me/ Mi Mi" box, and is named after "Mi-Mi" who is the Korean version of Barbie, and has been a beauty idol for many years. Add that to the word "Me" to refer to the box being for/about you, and you get "Memebox"!"_

At least, that is what they told us to say when they first launched! LOL


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought it was meme (meem) too but heard bloggers say otherwise and realize it didnt make sense if it was. They must have gotten a lot of questions on it because they put up a phonetic translation on their website. Its been a while since I've had to read anything phonetically but I can tell you its supposed to be me me.
Yup, it's me-me. ë¯¸ë¯¸ ë°• ìŠ¤ phonetically is roughly "me me pak su" and it literally means MeMe Box


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 23, 2014)

So I emailed about my shipping problem with the SB#1 and the fact that I was able to check out with express as my order was over $69 even though they don't offer free express shipping? Their response back was pretty unhelpful...and doesn't really help to address my concerns that their practices were a bit deceiving and deceptive. Sigh. Their CS has definitely become so much worse from when I first ordered Box 3 to now. The quality and personal touch in their emails decreased as well. It's such a shame.

Quote:  Hi, 
Thanks for reaching out to us and apology for any of your inconvenience.

We are arranging your package through standard shipping, and it will be shipped out on next Monday, February 22nd.

We will get back to you with tracking number of your package. It might take up to 2 days from shipping date!

We are continually working on improvements of your convenient shopping experience. For that happen, please allow us more time to help your convenience.

If you have any question, please contact us at [email protected].


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed about my shipping problem with the SB#1 and the fact that I was able to check out with express as my order was over $69 even though they don't offer free express shipping? Their response back was pretty unhelpful...and doesn't really help to address my concerns that their practices were a bit deceiving and deceptive. Sigh. Their CS has definitely become so much worse from when I first ordered Box 3 to now. The quality and personal touch in their emails decreased as well. It's such a shame.
They haven't even responded to me yet. (â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»

You (kind of, but not really), got lucky!

I wanted to buy the skincare box, but I got sad about this whole ordeal and bought a qbox instead!


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They haven't even responded to me yet. (â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»

You (kind of, but not really), got lucky!

I wanted to buy the skincare box, but I got sad about this whole ordeal and bought a qbox instead!
I looked at the Q Box but since I don't really like lifestyle boxes, I don't think I would end up being happy with it. It does have some cute stuff in it though.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 23, 2014)

That video was painful to watch. I didn't even want to look at the screen the eye makeup was so bad.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 24, 2014)

> That video was painful to watch. I didn't even want to look at the screen the eye makeup was so bad.


 And the hair. The hair confused me just as much.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

My box just turned up at half seven this morning. I nearly told him off because I thought hubby was ringing bell instead of using his keys. Parcel guy luckily didn't wake me as been up since ten to five with my son. Now to look and assess, my favourite part.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

Might have to email memebox as my dr Jart has naff all in it. Is it only mine or all of them like that?


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Might have to email memebox as my dr Jart has naff all in it. Is it only mine or all of them like that?
My box hasn't arrived so I don't know. And I don't understand what "naff" is, sorry.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

> My box hasn't arrived so I don't know. And I don't understand what "naff" is, sorry.Â


 Sorry, British comes out to much whe irritated. It was a case of one squirt and it is over.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

Not really loving the lip gloss either.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 24, 2014)

We received lots of Dr. Jart samples in Birchbox, and all of them were almost empty, that's just how the company manufactures them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That video was painful to watch. I didn't even want to look at the screen the eye makeup was so bad.

And the hair. The hair confused me just as much. It was the contacts that really lost me...


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

Today I will have Superbox #1


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I will have Superbox #1




Please, let us know what was inside. I am so curious


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please, let us know what was inside. I am so curious
ok, I promise


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 24, 2014)

> Please, let us know what was inside. I am so curious


 I'm too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I will have Superbox #1





Any idea when? lol I am that curious hehehe


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Any idea when? lol I am that curious hehehe
I hope that in a few hours.

it was standard shipping to Polish. I'm surprised that so quickly...


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeyyyy

Box #3 and #4 are finally here!!!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my 6.2 box!!! Very happy with it and I actually love that there was a repeat with the mist! And I am so glad I have the collagen ampoule I have enough lipglosses already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 24, 2014)

> I got my 6.2 box!!! Very happy with it and I actually love that there was a repeat with the mist! And I am so glad I have the collagen ampoule I have enough lipglosses already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aga you're lucky, I will have lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aga you're lucky, I will have lipgloss



...
don't worry I heard it's an amazing one!! you can always trade with someone I see a lot of Polish girls around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Nie przejmowac sie tylko czekac na nastepny boks!! buziaks


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

> I got my 6.2 box!!! Very happy with it and I actually love that there was a repeat with the mist! And I am so glad I have the collagen ampoule I have enough lipglosses already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't like lipgloss. Tiny and no better than drugstore IMO.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 24, 2014)

> don't worry I heard it's an amazing one!! you can always trade with someone I see a lot of Polish girls around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Nie przejmowacÂ sie tylko czekacÂ na nastepny boks!! buziaks


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  don't worry I heard it's an amazing one!! you can always trade with someone I see a lot of Polish girls around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Nie przejmowac sie tylko czekac na nastepny boks!! buziaks
exactly!

(dokÅ‚adnie ;-) )


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  don't worry I heard it's an amazing one!!
The problem is that most of us  have got one already and that's enough to say whether we like it or not. Anyway lucky you to get the ampoule.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The problem is that most of us  have got one already and that's enough to say whether we like it or not. Anyway lucky you to get the ampoule.
I understand but still a bit odd  as usually second versions like the (6.2) are worse then the original .


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 24, 2014)

I got my box #6 this morning and at least my lip gloss is a different color! Yeah! So at least I got variety! I hope everyone gets a different color! It makes getting the same product just a little easier to swallow!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box #6 this morning and at least my lip gloss is a different color! Yeah! So at least I got variety! I hope everyone gets a different color! It makes getting the same product just a little easier to swallow!
I' hopping for that too, since I just got box 4 (with that lipgloss) and box 6 won't take much longer...


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box #6 this morning and at least my lip gloss is a different color! Yeah! So at least I got variety! I hope everyone gets a different color! It makes getting the same product just a little easier to swallow!
That's nice - I would so like to get a different color! Fingers crossed


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Any idea when? lol I am that curious hehehe
Me too, me too! Ja teÅ¼


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  don't worry I heard it's an amazing one!! you can always trade with someone I see a lot of Polish girls around here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Nie przejmowac sie tylko czekac na nastepny boks!! buziaks
Lucky you, but the advice is good - hope to get lots of amazing boxes yet. Zazdraszczam pozytywnie


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my box #6 this morning and at least my lip gloss is a different color! Yeah! So at least I got variety! I hope everyone gets a different color! It makes getting the same product just a little easier to swallow!
Well, I've got exactly the same colour as a few weeks ago What's more I have got tons of lip glosses in my drawer and I could use them as body balm probably. What colour have you got this time? My is LR107 Veil Rose.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

I keep refreshing this page waiting for someone to post Superbox #1 lol


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

moment, I take pictures


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  moment, I take pictures
Cooool!


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

memebox 











 
spoiler
Super box #1


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  memebox 











 
spoiler
Super box #1


Thank you!!

It does seem a great box. Are you happy?


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

donâ€™t know....


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  donâ€™t know....
I think product 6 alone would make me happy lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Definately seems like great value for money just looking at the prices. But I guess it depends on what you were expecting.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2014)

The SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream (memebox calls it "Goddess Cream" I believe) is seriously the best thing that has ever happened to my face. I put it on before I go to bed and it has completely transformed my face. My skin is so moisturized and soft, but the cream completely absorbs so there's no oily residue when I wake up. It's AWESOME they're putting it in the Superbox because more people need to know about it!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 24, 2014)

Crying inside,  wish I bought the 6.2 box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

yes yes yes I'm happy
you're right!
I've been waiting so long for this box....


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Crying inside,  wish I bought the 6.2 box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




But you do know that these pics are of Superbox 1 not a 6-2 box?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 24, 2014)

I am really tempted to get this box! I really want to try the SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream and the Anti-aging solution stuff. I mean, I don't have any wrinkles yet, but Korean skin care has inspired be to take better care of my skin, and prevention doesn't hurt! Also, I wouldn't be against trying the other items in the box. The orange lip/cheek product is probably the only thing I'm hesitant about.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream (memebox calls it "Goddess Cream" I believe) is seriously the best thing that has ever happened to my face. I put it on before I go to bed and it has completely transformed my face. My skin is so moisturized and soft, but the cream completely absorbs so there's no oily residue when I wake up. It's AWESOME they're putting it in the Superbox because more people need to know about it!!
I bought this cream two weeks ago, but reading all those good things about it I am just about buying SB1. I still have more than 35 points so it will be a great deal I hope.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  memebox 











 
spoiler
Super box #1

Thank you so much for all those pics. Except this orange stuff it looks great for me.


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

look, ticked gift and value 15.99$

well done!


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 24, 2014)

Migasa, box is great. Unfortunately I have dry skin so few products are not proper for me. I will not order it. I wait now for Makeup Edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## migasa (Feb 24, 2014)

and I wait now for Superbox#3, 8,9


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



look, ticked gift and value 15.99$

well done!
I've noticed that my Box 5-2 also had the same value given. Guess they're trying not to give us trouble with the customs.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and I wait now for Superbox#3, 8,9





Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Migasa, box is great. Unfortunately I have dry skin so few products are not proper for me. I will not order it. I wait now for Makeup Edition



.
Crazy girls



And I'm fighting with myself not to order any Superboxes...


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 24, 2014)

Just saw they took the Jewelry Beta section off the site. I can't imagine it did very well... At all.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But you do know that these pics are of Superbox 1 not a 6-2 box?
Oh ok, thanks, Ill go check it out


----------



## pinkgirlie (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just saw they took the Jewelry Beta section off the site. I can't imagine it did very well... At all.

Koreans have good taste in costume jewelry but probaly dont know what the rest of the world likes. Little Black Bag introduced me to Bauble Bar and they do very well and sell most wanted styles, Their jewelry are made of sturdy costume metals and come in a little drawstring baggie. Maybe someone could pass the word on to meme about Bauble Bar.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 24, 2014)

I just bought the superbox 1 with my points. I like what's in the box and I didn't want to risk not being able to use my points on future boxes.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought the superbox 1 with my points. I like what's in the box and I didn't want to risk not being able to use my points on future boxes. 
I did the same for the same reason.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, I can't wait till I get my SB #1. It looks awesome!A. All of it! The orange has me a little concerned but every bit of the rest is downright awesome! So glad I got it! Now, just have to wait for snail mail!!! LOL. : )


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone found that there favorite items from the memeboxes are not available on the site. It's honestly disappointing because I have no idea where to get these items. I can't order them from Korea. The reason I started buying the boxes were to finds items that I loved that I could also purchase of the website.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2014)

I used my points to get a primer on the site today. Probably won't be getting eleven as I have a huge stash atm. Waiting for7,8,9,10 and lucky still though.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream (memebox calls it "Goddess Cream" I believe) is seriously the best thing that has ever happened to my face. I put it on before I go to bed and it has completely transformed my face. My skin is so moisturized and soft, but the cream completely absorbs so there's no oily residue when I wake up. It's AWESOME they're putting it in the Superbox because more people need to know about it!!

Aaah! This is the only reason why I'm considering this superbox! I wanna try!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream (memebox calls it "Goddess Cream" I believe) is seriously the best thing that has ever happened to my face. I put it on before I go to bed and it has completely transformed my face. My skin is so moisturized and soft, but the cream completely absorbs so there's no oily residue when I wake up. It's AWESOME they're putting it in the Superbox because more people need to know about it!!

Aaah! This is the only reason why I'm considering this superbox! I wanna try!


I hope this isn't against the MUT rules, if it is a mod can totally delete this, but I'm doing a giveaway on my blog that ends tonight and it includes a few of the items from the superbox including the plant stem cell cream if you're interested you should enter before it's over! (It's US only, though!)


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

The SN-T and the red bottle of serum are calling me and it's soooooo hard to say nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2014)

got my box 6 today I'm really like it,the lipgloss is different to ones i have received in other korean ,japanese boxes from this brand so imm not to worried. but the girls at work can have it. i have put in the box for work.

like the photo of super box.that looks great. I'm glad they have sorted the labels out for customs. i know in that memebox is down as sub boxes at customs we shouldn't have issues now its flagged ,but the super boxes I'm not so sure with the value they may well  get stopped,one of the main reasons for not buying.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope this isn't against the MUT rules, if it is a mod can totally delete this, but I'm doing a giveaway on my blog that ends tonight and it includes a few of the items from the superbox including the plant stem cell cream if you're interested you should enter before it's over! (It's US only, though!)
AAAHHHH!!!!  Entering~!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxoxo


----------



## queeenb (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
YES YES YES!!  I only have like 25 points so it'll still be expensive.. aahhh so torn!  What are you gonna do? lol


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES YES YES!!  I only have like 25 points so it'll still be expensive.. aahhh so torn!  What are you gonna do? lol
I have 31.14 points saved up lol

But I really can't buy this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it stops at customs I have to send a link for the box and then it's over 43 eur and I will pay VAT and taxes on top of the 69.99usd, no matter the discount I get when buying it... I will be crying here, but I really can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, stupid question so I can take my mind off of Superbox:

I now have box 3, 4 and 5 in front of me and a 35 (well, 34 till 15th March) years old face in need of some korean care.

Where should I start? What should I use? Any expert advice? Please...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 31.14 points saved up lol

But I really can't buy this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it stops at customs I have to send a link for the box and then it's over 43 eur and I will pay VAT and taxes on top of the 69.99usd, no matter the discount I get when buying it... I will be crying here, but I really can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
this is why i haven't got the super boxes as they are more money the boxes will get picked in customs ,i know the regular boxes are now on the sub box list for clearance in the uk ,but with the cost of super box say at 45 and 69 that could cost us dearly with customs charges.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is why i haven't got the super boxes as they are more money the boxes will get picked in customs ,i know the regular boxes are now on the sub box list for clearance in the uk ,but with the cost of super box say at 45 and 69 that could cost us dearly with customs charges.
Thats why I only got SP #2, cause that one is still below 43 eur, including postage... I really can't afford the risk.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 24, 2014)

I really like the Superbox #1, so many things I would like to try! Great box, everyone who ordered that enjoy it.


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 24, 2014)

LOVE this box, but it is basically a skincare box, minus the lip product. It's weird... because they have a skincare box, too. I wonder if there will be repeats?

I can't wait to get it, even though I was unhappy with the way they handled the EMS situation with my superbox.

I'll probably buy the superboxes only because I really like the thought of having full-sized items.


----------



## inciaa (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got my #6-2 yesterday, I'm very happy with it! And to think I was so crushed when I saw that #6 is sold out! I guess so far I'm pretty lucky - got #5 with no Lo'Oreal and #6-2 with an ampoule instead of lip gloss ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone form Poland is not happy with what you've got in your Memeboxes I'm more than happy to swap - I need to have some skincare at my parents house so I don't have to bring it from UK.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have 31.14 points saved up lol

But I really can't buy this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if it stops at customs I have to send a link for the box and then it's over 43 eur and I will pay VAT and taxes on top of the 69.99usd, no matter the discount I get when buying it... I will be crying here, but I really can't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that sucks. Do you have family here that can send it to you/bring it to you? lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 25, 2014)

Just FYI, I got a response from CS in regards to points: Hi, Thanks for reaching out to us! For Memebox #9, it is only available through Celery, which is pre-order system, and for purchase through Celery, you cannot use points unfortunately. However, we will have normal order for Memebox #10 and for that purchase, you can use Memebox points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for your understanding and if you have any question, please let us know.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just FYI, I got a response from CS in regards to points:

Hi,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

For Memebox #9, it is only available through Celery, which is pre-order system, and for purchase through Celery, you cannot use points unfortunately.
However, we will have normal order for Memebox #10 and for that purchase, you can use Memebox points






Thanks for your understanding and if you have any question, please let us know.
Yay! That's good news!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Feb 25, 2014)

*Patantao*

Are you sure that you will pay tax, vat on the value 69.99$??

I always paid my taxes to what I paid 69.99 - 31.14 = 38.85
It is less than 43 euros ...


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

> *Patantao* Are you sure that you will pay tax, vat on the value 69.99$?? I always paid my taxes to what I paid 69.99 - 31.14 = 38.85 It is less than 43 euros ...


 The problem is that it doesnt matter that I use the points and pay only 38.85. The box cost 69.99 and if it stops at customs I have to send, among other things, a link to the site. They will tax me over the cost of the box and not the payment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 25, 2014)

> Just FYI, I got a response from CS in regards to points: Hi, Thanks for reaching out to us! For Memebox #9, it is only available through Celery, which is pre-order system, and for purchase through Celery, you cannot use points unfortunately. However, we will have normal order for Memebox #10 and for that purchase, you can use Memebox points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for your understanding and if you have any question, please let us know.


 Great news, looks like my next box will be #10' assuming I can order it before it's sold out, I have points I am so ready to use on a box!


----------



## migasa (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The problem is that it doesnt matter that I use the points and pay only 38.85. The box cost 69.99 and if it stops at customs I have to send, among other things, a link to the site. They will tax me over the cost of the box and not the payment




I could be wrong, but in the EU pay vat and tax rates on the invoice - from what you paid. Points are simply discount. Since there is no tax discount. Stores always do discounts. To the office of submitting paypal page.


I'm sorry, my english is bad. I do not know if you understand me ...


----------



## queeenb (Feb 25, 2014)

I really want Superbox #1. Just putting it out there. LOL


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could be wrong, but in the EU pay vat and tax rates on the invoice - from what you paid. Points are simply discount. Since there is no tax discount. Stores always do discounts. To the office of submitting paypal page.


I'm sorry, my english is bad. I do not know if you understand me ...
I understand and I agree, but they just work like that. Its like the shipping thing too: it counts towards that 43eur value, wich is just plain stupid  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For isntance, if I win a camera worth 400eur from outside Portugal, and if that camera stops at customs, I will pay taxes over the 400eur.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want Superbox #1. Just putting it out there. LOL
Queeenb, take a deep breath and think like me:

We have other boxes ordered (me: 7, 8 and 9, plus lucky box and SP 2) - we will probably end up, one day, getting some of those products, right??


----------



## BelleBeryl (Feb 25, 2014)

Bit O/T to read for member Patantao

I live in one of the EU countries and here it is euro 22 above that you pay extra. There used to be some leniency some years ago for packages coming in via post office but when post office changed to other company  they are very strict to the Euro 22 max. Even being usd 2. usd over I got hit with pay extra eu 17.00 even my regular postman was upset about this he said stay under the 22 euro which is approx 29usd. So the super memebox I will never be able to buy that one due to the rules of EU and import online shopping.


----------



## queeenb (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Queeenb, take a deep breath and think like me:

We have other boxes ordered (me: 7, 8 and 9, plus lucky box and SP 2) - we will probably end up, one day, getting some of those products, right??

You're right.  I have 7 and 2 lucky boxes coming.  I haven't even opened 6 yet! Hope I get to try the stem cell stuff soon! I doubt anyone will trade it though.


----------



## migasa (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BelleBeryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bit O/T to read for member Patantao

I live in one of the EU countries and here it is euro 22 above that you pay extra. There used to be some leniency some years ago for packages coming in via post office but when post office changed to other company  they are very strict to the Euro 22 max. Even being usd 2. usd over I got hit with pay extra eu 17.00 even my regular postman was upset about this he said stay under the 22 euro which is approx 29usd. So the super memebox I will never be able to buy that one due to the rules of EU and import online shopping. 
Girls, welcome to Polish


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BelleBeryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bit O/T to read for member Patantao

I live in one of the EU countries and here it is euro 22 above that you pay extra. There used to be some leniency some years ago for packages coming in via post office but when post office changed to other company  they are very strict to the Euro 22 max. Even being usd 2. usd over I got hit with pay extra eu 17.00 even my regular postman was upset about this he said stay under the 22 euro which is approx 29usd. So the super memebox I will never be able to buy that one due to the rules of EU and import online shopping. 
The thing that makes me mad is despite the EU rules, each country makes it's own little rules. Some products do pay taxes over 22 eur, but I have no idea wich ones are - and I am guessing they don't have any idea either. When something stops at customs and they ask for documents I have to send:

- link of the product so they can see it

- my id/vat copy

- paypal payment

- invoice (it can be a print screen of the online invoice)

- document showing that payment in an acount - like a bank extract

So, if I have discounts but the original price is over 43eur, they will charge me.

EDIT - and an "honor declaration" stating these products are for self use and not for commercial use.

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're right.  I have 7 and 2 lucky boxes coming.  I haven't even opened 6 yet! Hope I get to try the stem cell stuff soon! I doubt anyone will trade it though.
Let's just hope for the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just saw they added Skinfood to the available brands, and that's a good news.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Girls, welcome to Polish




Welcome to EU lol

Cause I am portuguese !


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 25, 2014)

I must say I am really getting frustrated with their customer service I know they have loads of email and such but I had one of my orders canceled, the lucky box, they said they canceled it now I have 7 canceled  for some reason too, they took 10 points of my account and I have no money back on my bank account. I asked them twice  last week what is up with that and still no answer.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
That's really, really strange! Why would they cancel your boxes?


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome to EU lol

Cause I am portuguese !
Well, Poland is in EU too, but in fact it depends on the country's individual regulations as well. Here you can pay tax on orders of 22 euro or more (unless it's marked as a gift - then it's 45), but usually it doesn't happen if your order is worth less than 50 euro. And it often depends on individual customs officer because sometimes you don't pay even for more expensive orders.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's really, really strange! Why would they cancel your boxes?
no no I cancelled one box the lucky box but it seems I have 7 cancelled too and they took my points and I have no money return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no no I cancelled one box the lucky box but it seems I have 7 cancelled too and they took my points and I have no money return  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh, I see. When I asked them about points for reviews, they told me they were going to verify all reviews to see if people didn't review the products they hadn't bought. Maybe that's the problem with points? That they're taking some of them back now for some reason? I don't know, sb here had written before anout having their points taken so maybe it's sth like that?

Because I have the opposite situation - my reviews didn't show on the site for a long time (that's when they said they were verifying) and than I unexpectedly got some points added.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I see. When I asked them about points for reviews, they told me they were going to verify all reviews to see if people didn't review the products they hadn't bought. Maybe that's the problem with points? That they're taking some of them back now for some reason? I don't know, sb here had written before anout having their points taken so maybe it's sth like that?

Because I have the opposite situation - my reviews didn't show on the site for a long time (that's when they said they were verifying) and than I unexpectedly got some points added.

no they took the points that I got back from the change they made about postage, they gave us 5 points for the change and I had 2 boxes ordered 7 and Lucky, I canceled one box but still they took all of the points away. And yesterday they actually gave me points for reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
no they took the points that I got back from the change they made about postage, they gave us 5 points for the change and I had 2 boxes ordered 7 and Lucky, I canceled one box but still they took all of the points away. And yesterday they actually gave me points for reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ok, I understand. Seems really weird and it's definately annoying that you have to wait so long for an answer even in this kind of an important matter. Hope you'll get your answer really soon, don't worry


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
no they took the points that I got back from the change they made about postage, they gave us 5 points for the change and I had 2 boxes ordered 7 and Lucky, I canceled one box but still they took all of the points away. And yesterday they actually gave me points for reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They didn't give 5pts for changing the postage dates, they gave 3 for each box that was postponed. 5 points they usually give for bying boxes - lucky box had that 5 points bonus, but #7 didn't.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 25, 2014)

I received my 6-2 box yesterday. For those of you you that have box 6-2 already how many of those CLIV- Collagen Resurgence Laser Ampoule did you get? 

Also for those of you that live i the states and miss the mailman when they deliver and get that sorry we missed you slip. You can sign the back of it and check the box that says something along the lines of please redeliver it and place it on where ever you want them to place it such as your porch. Just leave it attached to your mailbox and they will redeliver it with no problem you wont even have to wait for the mailman and sign for it.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 25, 2014)

In laws just ordered me super box one for my bday. I just hope they are all the same.


----------



## QueenJane (Feb 25, 2014)

Question on reviews/points: do you review the box itself? the products in it?


----------



## inciaa (Feb 25, 2014)

Moonbunny, in my 6-2 there was one 8ml ampoule and two samples of same thing, plus two samples of something else from the same brand (yellow photo on the sample)


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question on reviews/points: do you review the box itself? the products in it?
You can do both... I would review the box as a whole and then if the products have individual pages review them as well and you receive 1 point/ 1$ per review. Im waiting for my first box to come to do reviews. I kinda feel likes it cheating though to review on products you didn't get or want to get just to get the points. Although they do not check and they don't really care what you write, they give you the points anyway so you could rack up many points by doing lots of silly reviews.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You can do both... I would review the box as a whole and then if the products have individual pages review them as well and you receive 1 point/ 1$ per review. Im waiting for my first box to come to do reviews. I kinda feel likes it cheating though to review on products you didn't get or want to get just to get the points. Although they do not check and they don't really care what you write, they give you the points anyway so you could rack up many points by doing lots of silly reviews. 
they don't anymore they wrote me that they will now stop doing this as people were abusing this option:/ and commenting on stuff they did not own.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they don't anymore they wrote me that they will now stop doing this as people were abusing this option:/ and commenting on stuff they did not own.
Oh Ok... Im glad they did that!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 25, 2014)

> I received my 6-2 box yesterday. For those of you you that have box 6-2Â already how many of those CLIV- Collagen Resurgence Laser Ampoule did you get?Â  Also for those of you that live i the states and miss the mailman when they deliver and get that sorry we missed you slip. You can sign the back of it and check theÂ box that says something along the lines of please redeliver it and place it on where ever you want them to place it such as your porch. Just leave it attached to your mailbox and they will redeliver it with no problem you wont even have to wait for the mailman and sign for it.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can't do this with the express packages; I don't know why. My cards that I've gotten have specifically stated they won't leave it if you sign it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Aga Atarii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they don't anymore they wrote me that they will now stop doing this as people were abusing this option:/ and commenting on stuff they did not own.
It's a shame people had to abuse it. Possibly they can do something like Birchbox does in the future and only allow people to review items they've received in their memeboxes or purchased separately. I have noticed reviews on items that are NEW to the shop and there's no way people already have the items purchased and in hand that quickly.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a shame people had to abuse it. Possibly they can do something like Birchbox does in the future and only allow people to review items they've received in their memeboxes or purchased separately. I have noticed reviews on items that are NEW to the shop and there's no way people already have the items purchased and in hand that quickly.
There's always somebody who just tries to be way too smart... It's a pity though that all of us lost the possibility to gather points through writing reviews. They don't give any points for that anymore :/ Hope they'll work out sth like Glossybox that you only get surveys of the boxes or products you bought and you get points for those.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can't do this with the express packages; I don't know why. My cards that I've gotten have specifically stated they won't leave it if you sign it.


Hmmmm I wonder why. My mailman let me do it.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 25, 2014)

> Hmmmm I wonder why. My mailman let me do it.Â


 Heh, he probably understands the struggle of getting to the post office. I never tried doing it personally but I've seen some others comment that they wouldn't leave it. I guess it never hurts to try!


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can't do this with the express packages; I don't know why. My cards that I've gotten have specifically stated they won't leave it if you sign it.
A lot of Korean packages I get on eBay require singing, even though they aren't express. I wonder if the standard Memebox shipped boxes require signature? If they do, that method will work for them. I've did it in the past for a lot of Korean shipments. But not for EMS shipments.

It actually annoys me that a lot of times Korean sellers ship "registered mail" because I hate signing for items I pay $10 for. &gt;__&lt;


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is super box really worth it? I'm debating...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 25, 2014)

I fancy the serum and as it is a gift it won't cost me anything


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Moonbunny, in my 6-2 there was one 8ml ampoule and two samples of same thing, plus two samples of something else from the same brand (yellow photo on the sample)

I guess I got lucky or something because I got 2 of the 8ml ampoules


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm loving some of the new arrivals on their website. I'm hoping a few will make it into my box. Like the RECIPE BY NATURE's Cleansing Oil - Rose or the cute ETUDE HOUSE's Mini Me Perfumed Mist. Anything new your hoping makes it's way into a box.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 25, 2014)

> I'm loving some of the new arrivals on their website. I'm hoping a few will make it into my box. Like the RECIPE BY NATURE's Cleansing Oil - Rose or the cute ETUDE HOUSE's Mini Me Perfumed Mist. Anything new your hoping makes it's way into a box.


 Yeah they're shop is getting better by the day. Lots of interesting stuff on there.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Feb 25, 2014)

With the Arrival of the new Make up I really want to get superbox 2. Hopefully I get some of new stuff!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 25, 2014)

When I looked at the new arrivals this is what I looked like:







I LOVE Etude House/Skinfood/Thefaceshop so I'm hoping some of these are included in future boxes!


----------



## inciaa (Feb 25, 2014)

> I guess I got lucky or something because I got 2 of the 8ml ampoules


Wow, lucky you! I must admit if I'd get a lipgloss in #6 I'd probably hate you rigt now haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you get the little samples as well?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Feb 25, 2014)

> Wow, lucky you! I must admit if I'd get a lipgloss in #6 I'd probably hate you rigt now haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> did you get the little samples as well?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I will remember that tomorrow, as I'll open the box #6 lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 25, 2014)

i love the hair perfumes, in fact the new products i do like and would definatley be delighted to have extra by including in my box. i would also like the sparkling powder sachets as well.a few more face sheet masks to add to my collection.ooh and i love the skin food black sugar mask.


----------



## stawbewii (Feb 25, 2014)

The new arrivals are AMAZING! I have been waiting for these products for awhile now! The prices aren't too bad too. Hopefully we start seeing some of these branded samples in our boxes too! I was surprised that bad banila co products in one of the earlier memeboxes, and i think that was the reason i joined. I really love banila co and dr jart products!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With the Arrival of the new Make up I really want to get superbox 2. Hopefully I get some of new stuff!

Yes this is what I need to know!! If they're included I'm in.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 26, 2014)

I love Dr.Jart's BB Cream and Kerasys essence from #6. I used Kerasys today morning and I have shiny but light hair. Anyone used CLIVE from #6.2? What do you think about it?


----------



## Patantao (Feb 26, 2014)

Box #6 will arrive today, customs cleared it in one day, just like box #5. I am starting to think they already know what a Memebox is! Yeyyyy


----------



## Jane George (Feb 26, 2014)

Uk seems same atm. Memebox es aren't as much of a novelty probably.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 26, 2014)

i just want my lucky box!  now that they pushed back the shipping date i'm worried i won't get it before i move...and i can't give them THAT address bc we're buying a house, so if closing gets pushed back for some reason then i won't be able to get it at the new house either!  GAHHHHHH


----------



## llgemini (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't you get your mail forwarded to a friend's house?


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *llgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
i just moved here from another state to be with my fi, no friends yet!  and i can't rely on change of address forms - esp since this will be my third address since january!  I already don't get quite a bit of the mail from my last address - we shall see!


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 26, 2014)

> i just moved here from another state to be with my fi, no friends yet! Â and i can't rely on change of address forms - esp since this will be my third address since january! Â I already don't get quite a bit of the mail from my last address - we shall see!


 I don't know if this would work but the idea popped into my head. The po will hold your mail for you with little advanced warning. Perhaps try having it held if the move is imminent and I do think you can pick up the mail yourself (although I've only ever had mail delivered after a hold). I've only used a hold while out of town so who knows if theyre actually holding it until the day I return but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## mariahk83 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't know if this would work but the idea popped into my head. The po will hold your mail for you with little advanced warning. Perhaps try having it held if the move is imminent and I do think you can pick up the mail yourself (although I've only ever had mail delivered after a hold). I've only used a hold while out of town so who knows if theyre actually holding it until the day I return but it might be worth a shot.
now THAT i didn't think of!  Good call - I may do that!  And you only need 24 hours notice to hold mail I believe!


----------



## annifer (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  now THAT i didn't think of!  Good call - I may do that!  And you only need 24 hours notice to hold mail I believe!
Yeah you do only need 24 hours notice.  They can hold it up to 30 days also, and you can do it online. It's really easy!


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 26, 2014)

Lucky Box and Box 7 countdown


----------



## migasa (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lucky Box and Box 7 countdown
and SB# 2-3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and SB# 2-3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I got sb3 too


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm really excited to see super box two. I might get that instead of box 10,if its still available after I get to see the contents.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

Sb1 on its way to me too.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sb1 on its way to me too.


Oredred mine on Monday and it still has not been shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sb1 on its way to me too.
> 
> ...


 My box six still says shipping pending, I have received this box. I take it all with a pinch, or a handful, of salt.


----------



## Plushy (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box six still says shipping pending, I have received this box. I take it all with a pinch, or a handful, of salt.


Did you get shipping confirmation tho?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box six still says shipping pending, I have received this box. I take it all with a pinch, or a handful, of salt.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but about three or four days later


----------



## Patantao (Feb 27, 2014)

I am now in love with the Banila Co - It Radiant CC pack from box #3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sb1 on its way to me too.




Oredred mine on Monday and it still has not been shipped









I pre-ordered mine, had those shipping problems (the EMS thing), and mine still hasn't shipped. I'm getting aggravated.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

That sucks. Can't order after 31st march. Not feeling much love for memebox now.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 27, 2014)

> That sucks. Can't order after 31st march. Not feeling much love for memebox now.


 Why can't you order after that?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

Cause I don't love in America, Canada or Japan.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 27, 2014)

New mail from Memebox saying ppl from outside US, Canada and Japan will not be able to order from Memebox after 31st March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really really really sad...


----------



## Plushy (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That sucks. Can't order after 31st march. Not feeling much love for memebox now.
Not very happy either.I think they should have thought about everything before they went worldwide. Rubbish!


----------



## migasa (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New mail from Memebox saying ppl from outside US, Canada and Japan will not be able to order from Memebox after 31st March





I am really really really sad...
I am so disappointed ....


----------



## Plushy (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I pre-ordered mine, had those shipping problems (the EMS thing), and mine still hasn't shipped. I'm getting aggravated.
It seems like the process is very slow now. No respond to emails either, its weird as it seems they pick emails which they choose to reply to. they replied to one of my emails (within 12 hours) and ignored other (sent few days earlier).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow...I'm sorry ladies. I wonder why they are doing this. I got an email about a site upgrade but the dates don't correspond. That's really disappointing.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I do want to remind everyone that Memebox was experimenting since they went global to see where their biggest audiences were, what popular/unpopular products would be, how often they should release boxes, what types of boxes etc etc.

It seems that the revamp of the site on the 28th, and the release of some newer products/brands in the store as well as the removal of the jewelry shows that they are beginning to come out of that experimental phase. Unfortunately it seems that they probably are looking at the cost of shipping to certain countries, the amount of subscribers they have gained in each country etc, and it's probably not making them enough/any profit to expand to other countries that aren't giving them large amounts of subscribers.

I think the "global" idea was good in theory, but I do think that they overwhelmed themselves and they are now scaling back and starting from scratch a bit. I know it's probably an incredibly disappointment, and I would be upset as well, but I hope that you try to understand where they are coming from, form a buisness perspective, and hopefully once they find their footing in the US/Canada/Japanese markets that they will re-expand to more countries.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

> Wow...I'm sorry ladies. I wonder why they are doing this. I got an email about a site upgrade but the dates don't correspond. That's really disappointing.


 IT is at bottom of that email.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


IT is at bottom of that email.
I dont see in on my email either. I'm sorry to hear that though.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm totally disappointed too. I see no point in resigning from European customers whatsoever. It's not like they keep offices and employees here, so the costs are too high in comparison to the amount of orders. All they do is send some extra packages to customers in Europe, whom they're now going to lose. I seriously have very bad feelings about them now and don't suppose I'd ever want to come back in the future after being excluded like that with no apparent reason. If you can't handle your business, you're just not good enough.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 27, 2014)

so i just read the email ,so another box not shipping to the uk .i am getting very annoyed with all these changes they keep dropping and will be emailing.they have no reason to actually stop shipping to europe and such,and the fact they have taken money off us up to box 10 which ships after march the 31st is a bit rich really. so how are you suppose to use the points up if they will no longer ship.

i see that they have totally misjudged there selling platform and it doesn't bode well for them in the long run overall. it seems to be a company that likes to change there goal posts a little too often ,in the uk it was the same with luxbox they took the money then boxes did or didn't turn up.i have bad  no not bad but unnerving feelings about this company.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

I understand the frustration, but this is a very common practice for companies to try a few different things to see what works and what doesn't. They're not even 6 months old yet in regards to their global market, and I think it was great that they even included other countries in their trial period when most companies exclude everyone except the US, usually. I don't think we should be badmouthing them simply because there are some disappointed people. It's not like they refunded your money and said "sorry you can't get anymore memeboxes starting right now." At least they're giving everyone a month advance notice. If I owned a business and was losing money/not making a profit in a certain area of the business, you would cut out that area. That's just good business practices.

I think it's unfair of people to start comparing them to other box companies and suggesting that they won't send the rest of your boxes before they've even had a chance to do one thing or the other. If you have points, use them on a superbox or on an item in the shop that you've been eyeing. They've given you plenty of notice to use the points you have left. Like I said, I can understand being disappointed about missing out on these boxes but there is absolutely no reason to be getting nasty, or blaming them. They're a business. They're a NEW business to the market outside of Korea and I have repeatedly relayed to everyone in this thread that things could change at ANY time because they are still in their experimental phases, trying to figure out what works best for them.

Memebox has been nothing but excellent in regards to our issues. People complained about the L'Oreal lipstick and they responded and assured that any boxes that were pre-ordered would not include those kinds of items. People complained about the jewelry and they took it down. People complained about the boxes coming out too quickly and they've since slowed down. They have been nothing but apologetic about the delay in e-mail responses, but they always get back to me, even if it takes a bit longer than usual.

There's a difference between being disappointed or bummed out, and making accusations about a company who is just trying to find their footing in a global market for the first time. Please reserve your negative assumptions until there is reason to say them. You can be upset about the decision, but starting to speculate about things that haven't even happened yet is just a rumor-mill, and something I don't think anyone wants to see. This thread has become SUCH a bummer lately with the endless mass of negative nancies. You all absolutely have the right to be upset about not being able to receive future boxes, but that's what is going to work best for their company. I would much rather have them continue to thrive and eventually offer memboxes worldwide again, rather than have them go bankrupt trying to make every single person happy.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry if this has  been brought up. Have any of the US ladies had to pay import fees when it gets here?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 27, 2014)

I really think, as I think I said on earlier page, they expanded too fast and the real issue with that is from past history this can cause huge issues. It appears to be true in this case. I have quite a few orders outstanding and just hope I get them.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has  been brought up. Have any of the US ladies had to pay import fees when it gets here?
Nope- no fees here. Have received 4 boxes thus far with no problems!


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 27, 2014)

this is just sad so they tempted us with boxes and  products and now they exclude us? I think Europe has a pretty good market for these products?!

This will make a lot of ppl angry...


----------



## Angelika Griner (Feb 27, 2014)

And what's with the boxes, we have already ordered? Are they going to ship all the boxes, we have ordered, or only those, which shipping date NOT after 31st march is?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelika Griner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And what's with the boxes, we have already ordered? Are they going to ship all the boxes, we have ordered, or only those, which shipping date NOT after 31st march is?
I'm sure they're going to honor those boxes. If you're concerned I would contact them directly to find out the state of any pending orders.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 27, 2014)

> Sorry if this hasÂ  been brought up. Have any of the US ladies had to pay import fees when it gets here?


 I dont think its a customs problem or issue. I dont even think its a shipping cost issue. Maybe just too many clients and too many complaints about something. Only my first 2 boxes stopped at customs, cause it was something new - box 4, 5 and 6 went through customs with nobproblems at all. I didnt pay anything more for the boxes that stopped at customs, since I know the limit I cant go over - 43 eur. I never complained or sent them an unpleasant mail - I actuallt sent them mails congratulating them. This week I sent them an email asking for a referral link so that I could start getting them pt customers - and they did that. Now, after all that, they are just cutting me out. So no, I will not trash talk them but I am, as I said previously, really really sad.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope- no fees here. Have received 4 boxes thus far with no problems!
Great, thanks for the answer!


----------



## Angelika Griner (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I'll do it. I'll write them an email, I have no idea if they are going to answer, but I'll try


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 27, 2014)

They might be experiencing issues with customs/taxes that we aren't really aware of as a consumer.  Marking packages as gifts and lowering the value on them prevents customs charges, but it is technically customs fraud and illegal.  I'd be reluctant to do it if I were sending out a large volume of packages.

(I know I'm a killjoy, but if I were a business, I'd be more worried about covering my own tuchus)


----------



## Patantao (Feb 27, 2014)

The 30usd is still bellow 43 eur, so that does not make me a difference...


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you know Strawberrynet? They are worldwide and take back any taxes and costs. And they are on the market from years and they send items as a gifts...So I think it only depends of compmany management.


----------



## Meggpi (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't know how it varies from country to country fees wise, just a suggestion (the EU isn't uniform on this, am I correct?).  Many companies don't have a problem marking things as gifts, sure, but that doesn't mean anyone should be expected to.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 27, 2014)

I haven't been charged any customs fees or taxes in Ohio, US. I really reel so bad for all the awesome ladies out side of the US who aren't going to be able to get Memebox any more. I feel like we've become a community here on this thread and I'll miss your talk! : ( Nancy


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelika Griner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think I'll do it. I'll write them an email, I have no idea if they are going to answer, but I'll try
I'm ticket 2118 if that helps.

i only replied to them today to as they had contacted me as a uk blogger to work with them and they didn't say nothing in he email of changes,so i have asked them to answer my questions. when i originally spoke on signing up they didn't mention they were shipping worldwide but that they may remove that option.

and all beauty box subs go through as gifts as general if you live outside of USA it is standard ,they also didn't lower the price on the label ,so nothing was done illegally by memebox.generally on worldwide shipping most boxes have a separate link to include a slightly higher shipping charge which i suggested to them before as we don't mind paying if we know,

i wonder if they have found out the costs overall of sourcing products was more than expected and that by not offering express shipping anymore levelled that out.i will await my email reply, how do i use my points to buy the make up box please


----------



## devadorned (Feb 27, 2014)

This company is so hyperactive with the changes!! I am not comfortable losing my order history at ALL (Screenshot-ing everything now), though it doesn't even compare to worldwide ladies getting shut out completely. You all should screenshot as well - I'm assuming everyone else got the email that they are dumping their website for a new one?

Edited to add email:

Quote:  Dear Memebox Users,

*Memebox is getting a makeover! *

To improve your online experience, we are transitioning to a newer, more intuitive website platform on 28th of February. By making this change, we hope to streamline our checkout and delivery process and make shopping with us a more convenient experience overall.
 
On 28th of February from 0:00 am to 9:00 am, we are transitioning our website to new platform, so you may experience difficulties accessing our website. 

*To prepare for the transition, here is some important user information:*

*- New User Name*

The new platform requires you to login with your registered email from your account. Please login with your email address for upcoming website platform. (FYI, email address you are receiving this email with is your registered email.)

*- Account Information*

It may be necessary to re-enter account information such as shipping and billing address.

*- Points*

Any points you have accumulated will be retained, so you can keep earning and shopping with us!

*- Order History*

You may no longer be able to view your past orders in your new account, however, we will send you a link to your past order history via email. If you wish to update your shipping information or cancel your order simply email us at [email protected] with your username and the original order number sent to your email address.

*- Website Link*

Our URL will remain the same, so youâ€™ll still be able to find us at Memebox.com!
 
Thank you for your patience and understanding. Should you have any questions, please donâ€™t hesitate to contact us at [email protected]
 
Cheers,
Memebox Team


----------



## Patantao (Feb 27, 2014)

> This company is so hyperactive with the changes!!


 But this is the first time That I dont like the changes...


----------



## devadorned (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But this is the first time That I dont like the changes...

Yes, at first it seems like a sign of great responsiveness but now I'm thinking they just may be in over their head.. Leaping before looking and such.


----------



## stawbewii (Feb 27, 2014)

I am very very sad right now. I'm from Australia, not sure how many people get the memebox here, but only recently got my first box. Does it mean any pre-ordered boxes will still comes? Or are we just getting our money back? Honestly, very disappointed in them. I was really supporting them and liked watching them grow with success. Now all of a sudden, it's like they exclude all the other countries in the world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In better new, it might mean i can save up money now, isntead of using it all up on memebox.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 27, 2014)

I understand what you are saying. My husband ships out of the US a lot and the horror stories for customs are crazy. They can hold up packages for weeks. And yes, there can be big problems if there is  dishonesty in the contents  and how it is worded on the slips.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm ticket 2118 if that helps.

i only replied to them today to as they had contacted me as a uk blogger to work with them and they didn't say nothing in he email of changes,so i have asked them to answer my questions. when i originally spoke on signing up they didn't mention they were shipping worldwide but that they may remove that option.

and all beauty box subs go through as gifts as general if you live outside of USA it is standard ,they also didn't lower the price on the label ,so nothing was done illegally by memebox.generally on worldwide shipping most boxes have a separate link to include a slightly higher shipping charge which i suggested to them before as we don't mind paying if we know,

i wonder if they have found out the costs overall of sourcing products was more than expected and that by not offering express shipping anymore levelled that out.i will await my email reply, how do i use my points to buy the make up box please 

Actually it is absolutely illegal to list these boxes as gifts. I know this because my fiance is a warehouse manager for a company that forwards mail to Russia. His company was marking everything as gifts to avoid certain charges and within a few months of doing that, they had the FBI come because they do international shipping and were doing a lot of "gift" packages. It started to become more obvious that they were trying to get around costs etc, and they were told to cease and desist pretty dang quickly.

Not to mention according to my fiance, it is a painstakingly annoying process to ship large amounts of items out of the country as "gifts" because there is a lot of paperwork to fill out. If they somehow are caught shipping items internationally as gifts that they've actually received payment for, their entire company is done for.

On a different note:






Yet again, it's really bothersome to me that people are getting mad at memebox for looking out for what is best for their company rather than catering to everyone and their needs. It's absurd. I started this thread, and I'm already getting tired of the complaints here. I've repeated myself dozens of times and told people from the get-go that they were in an experimental phase and that things may change here and there until they figure out what works best for them. They have been very helpful when it came to anyone's issues or complaints. They have given you all more than enough notice to use up your points and be done with it. This is going to absolutely upset people and of course they will lose customers, but I'm sure that this decision was not made lightly They obviously realized it was too much to handle to ship to so many different countries that all have different rules for international packages and it was probably very overwhelming for a new company to deal with.

Give them time to work out their growing pains. They have always made sure our boxes have arrived on time/close to when they say they will. Right now that is all I can ask for. I'm sorry that you can't receive the boxes anymore. But honestly you all sound like jealous girlfriends that won't let a relationship die after someone dumps you, lol. It's not working for memebox, they're breaking up with you, but hope that you can still be friends. Go eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's relax, and maybe look for a new subscription box.

Sorry if I'm sounding like a jerk but seriously, lately this thread has been hijacked by people complaining about every little thing and it's ridiculous. (Excluding those who have genuine concerns/issues, of course.) I don't expect sunshine and rainbows but honestly it reminds me of the Ipsy threads in here. Everyone is complaining about EVERYTHING, and complaining about things that memebox has no control over, or cannot possibly benefit from. If you're upset about them not shipping to your country, e-mail them and let them know you're a fan of the boxes and you'd hope they will start shipping there again in the future. However the way you all complain about the boxes every time one arrives, you'd think you'd be happy that they weren't available to you anymore.

*drops mic


----------



## Deareux (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Actually it is absolutely illegal to list these boxes as gifts. I know this because my fiance is a warehouse manager for a company that forwards mail to Russia. His company was marking everything as gifts to avoid certain charges and within a few months of doing that, they had the FBI come because they do international shipping and were doing a lot of "gift" packages. It started to become more obvious that they were trying to get around costs etc, and they were told to cease and desist pretty dang quickly.

Not to mention according to my fiance, it is a painstakingly annoying process to ship large amounts of items out of the country as "gifts" because there is a lot of paperwork to fill out. If they somehow are caught shipping items internationally as gifts that they've actually received payment for, their entire company is done for.

^This

As a business person, I cannot ship out my international orders marked as gift to avoid fees because it is illegal. I've had orders sent to me where the business marked it as gift, but being on the receiving end does not have the consequences as being on the business end. And while it may make customers angry, it is a business's duty to conduct themselves legally. Any import fees and taxes with regard to international purchases fall solely to the responsibility of the purchaser. It is the buyer's duty to know what thresholds their country has and the fees associated with it, or at least know that they are to legally pay that fee/tax when ordering goods overseas.

Some countries are very, very strict on what can and cannot come into their country. I can never sell to anyone who currently lives in Italy because it is illegal to import perfumes and perfumed items into the country.


----------



## stawbewii (Feb 27, 2014)

What about the countries that don't have trouble shipping to? Why have they excluded them too? Hope they can get back becoming global after awhile though, you never know, they change so quick - who knows tomorrow might be all different!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What about the countries that don't have trouble shipping to? Why have they excluded them too? Hope they can get back becoming global after awhile though, you never know, they change so quick - who knows tomorrow might be all different!

Again, I think that is something you should ask memebox. I can imagine that it can get expensive doing international shipping if there isn't enough of an interest in a particular country. They probably opened themselves to the global market and realized that most of their business was coming from US, Canada and Japan, and they decided that for now, they would focus on their biggest markets rather than running themselves ragged trying to ship to multiple countries. This is not uncommon for a subscription box, as you probably know very few of them do international shipping due to the cost and to issues that can arise when you're shipping a very high volume of boxes at a time.

I understand the disappointment and I would be feelilng the same way if I were in your shoes, however I think that they're only doing what is best for their company at this time, as for the past few months they have repeatedly mentioned that they are trying out new things to see what works and what doesn't. That obviously included doing worldwide shipping. I think that they've become very popular in a short time and they are trying to keep up with the demand as best as they can, and that probably includes making their shipping department a bit less confusing.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Actually it is absolutely illegal to list these boxes as gifts. I know this because my fiance is a warehouse manager for a company that forwards mail to Russia. His company was marking everything as gifts to avoid certain charges and within a few months of doing that, they had the FBI come because they do international shipping and were doing a lot of "gift" packages. It started to become more obvious that they were trying to get around costs etc, and they were told to cease and desist pretty dang quickly.

Not to mention according to my fiance, it is a painstakingly annoying process to ship large amounts of items out of the country as "gifts" because there is a lot of paperwork to fill out. If they somehow are caught shipping items internationally as gifts that they've actually received payment for, their entire company is done for.

On a different note:





Yet again, it's really bothersome to me that people are getting mad at memebox for looking out for what is best for their company rather than catering to everyone and their needs. It's absurd. I started this thread, and I'm already getting tired of the complaints here. I've repeated myself dozens of times and told people from the get-go that they were in an experimental phase and that things may change here and there until they figure out what works best for them. They have been very helpful when it came to anyone's issues or complaints. They have given you all more than enough notice to use up your points and be done with it. This is going to absolutely upset people and of course they will lose customers, but I'm sure that this decision was not made lightly They obviously realized it was too much to handle to ship to so many different countries that all have different rules for international packages and it was probably very overwhelming for a new company to deal with.

Give them time to work out their growing pains. They have always made sure our boxes have arrived on time/close to when they say they will. Right now that is all I can ask for. I'm sorry that you can't receive the boxes anymore. But honestly you all sound like jealous girlfriends that won't let a relationship die after someone dumps you, lol. It's not working for memebox, they're breaking up with you, but hope that you can still be friends. Go eat a pint of Ben and Jerry's relax, and maybe look for a new subscription box.

Sorry if I'm sounding like a jerk but seriously, lately this thread has been hijacked by people complaining about every little thing and it's ridiculous. (Excluding those who have genuine concerns/issues, of course.) I don't expect sunshine and rainbows but honestly it reminds me of the Ipsy threads in here. Everyone is complaining about EVERYTHING, and complaining about things that memebox has no control over, or cannot possibly benefit from. If you're upset about them not shipping to your country, e-mail them and let them know you're a fan of the boxes and you'd hope they will start shipping there again in the future. However the way you all complain about the boxes every time one arrives, you'd think you'd be happy that they weren't available to you anymore.

*drops mic
I'm going to just start by saying I am a US customer and I look forward to buying more of these boxes. 

But, I think you are being unfair to the people who have something to say. I'm sorry it's not all positive, but nothing ever is. People have the right to their own opinion and you have the right to decide whether or not you want to read what they have said. I don't think that there are just complaints on this thread. It is people providing their own valid opinions and feelings regarding memebox (which is what I thought this thread is about). We are all fans of memebox if we weren't we wouldn't be here. But, nothing is perfect not even memebox (although it's a lot better than other boxes I've been subscribed to). I think that everyone has to right to feel how they want to feel and if people are not so happy about memebox and have something to say about it then I would like to hear it (the good and the bad).


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to just start by saying I am a US customer and I look forward to buying more of these boxes. 

But, I think you are being unfair to the people who have something to say. I'm sorry it's not all positive, but nothing ever is. People have the right to their own opinion and you have the right to decide whether or not you want to read what they have said. I don't think that there are just complaints on this thread. It is people providing their own valid opinions and feelings regarding memebox (which is what I thought this thread is about). We are all fans of memebox if we weren't we wouldn't be here. But, nothing is perfect not even memebox (although it's a lot better than other boxes I've been subscribed to). I think that everyone has to right to feel how they want to feel and if people are not so happy about memebox and have something to say about it then I would like to hear it (the good and the bad). 
I made myself very clear in saying that there is a difference between having a legitimate complaint, or even feeling disappointed about something, and complaining about every single thing that is out of a companies control, complaining about things that have been stated repeatedly (IE: they are in a testing phase in their company and to expect some changes now and then) and so on. I have also repeatedly said people have the right to feel any way they want, especially bummed out when it comes to no longer being able to get boxes. But I read up there that memebox "tempted" them into buying boxes only to "take them away." And the arguments at this point are becoming absurd.

Just as they have a right to complain about whatever the want, I have every right to say how exhausting it is to read endless negativity about a company that has obviously made a few mistakes, but has bent over backwards to fix them, and it's still not good enough for people. I think that people tend to get vindictive and start placing blame when there doesn't need to be blame placed in most situations. Are you bummed out about not getting memebox anymore? Sure, let's hear about it. But it really grinds my gears to constantly read things that I have repeatedly answered time and time again, or how people are making irrational demands of a company that is clearly just trying to find their footing, and at the same time make sure everyone is happy, which is just not possible.

I tend to ramble so here's the shortened version: People can complain all the want. But I believe I also can tell them I'm tired of hearing them complain. If this is how this thread is going to be until this all blows over, then I will kindly show myself out and wait for it to die down before I continue commenting. I have never had a problem with people's negative opinions or concerns with any other box in any other thread because as you said, people are entitled to say what they want. But I become offended when people start ripping apart a company that I know means well and I know is being transparent and doing whatever they can to not only be successful, but also to make their customers happy. If it is negatively affecting the company to ship worldwide, then I think they did the right thing in giving everyone a month's notice to say that they are no longer shipping worldwide. I don't feel that a company should start getting compared to other failed or dishonest companies just for doing something that not everyone is happy with.

I do not  have issues with people voicing their concerns or disappointments.  I have a huge issue with people jumping the gun, drawing conclusions, or bad-mouthing for no reason. Maybe I came off a bit unfair or a bit callous, but I speak my mind and that's what I was thinking at the time. Just as they're allowed to complain endlessly, I'm allowed to say how I feel about it.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to just start by saying I am a US customer and I look forward to buying more of these boxes. 

But, I think you are being unfair to the people who have something to say. I'm sorry it's not all positive, but nothing ever is. People have the right to their own opinion and you have the right to decide whether or not you want to read what they have said. I don't think that there are just complaints on this thread. It is people providing their own valid opinions and feelings regarding memebox (which is what I thought this thread is about). We are all fans of memebox if we weren't we wouldn't be here. But, nothing is perfect not even memebox (although it's a lot better than other boxes I've been subscribed to). I think that everyone has to right to feel how they want to feel and if people are not so happy about memebox and have something to say about it then I would like to hear it (the good and the bad). 
Yes, everyone can have opinions and this is certainly a place to come and share them. But she has a very valid point that this place has been pretty negative lately. I've started only reading through the updates to this thread at the end of the day instead of throughout it because of that. I think a lot of the negativity has been focused toward things that maybe shouldn't have gotten people quite so up-in-arms. But that's just _my_ opinion. I don't generally expend a lot of energy getting pissed off at a company, I just stop giving them my money. This is a Beta for a company. They are testing out things and learning what works. If stability is something you look for in a box, this sure ain't the place to be, at least for a little while.

BUT, what I actually came on here to talk about... Has anyone else tried out the Hanskin BB from Box 6? Tried it today and it is a muuuuuuch better match for my skin than the previous ones! The finish is also matte, which surprised me since the dewy look is bigger in Korea. I also loved the coverage, barely needed to use concealer. Going to try it tomorrow with a CC cream underneath and see how that turns out as well, but so far I am thrilled with it! I've been using the full size one from Box 2 on a daily basis and I think it is just a touch too pale for me. I kinda of can't believe I am even saying that since usually the palest shades of foundation lines sold in the US are just barely pale enough to match me.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, everyone can have opinions and this is certainly a place to come and share them. But she has a very valid point that this place has been pretty negative lately. I've started only reading through the updates to this thread at the end of the day instead of throughout it because of that. I think a lot of the negativity has been focused toward things that maybe shouldn't have gotten people quite so up-in-arms. But that's just _my_ opinion. I don't generally expend a lot of energy getting pissed off at a company, I just stop giving them my money. This is a Beta for a company. They are testing out things and learning what works. If stability is something you look for in a box, this sure ain't the place to be, at least for a little while.

BUT, what I actually came on here to talk about... Has anyone else tried out the Hanskin BB from Box 6? Tried it today and it is a muuuuuuch better match for my skin than the previous ones! The finish is also matte, which surprised me since the dewy look is bigger in Korea. I also loved the coverage, barely needed to use concealer. Going to try it tomorrow with a CC cream underneath and see how that turns out as well, but so far I am thrilled with it! I've been using the full size one from Box 2 on a daily basis and I think it is just a touch too pale for me. I kinda of can't believe I am even saying that since usually the palest shades of foundation lines sold in the US are just barely pale enough to match me.

First paragraph: You basically said everything I wanted to say in one small paragraph. (jealous of your ability to get to the point. I ramble and get heated and then run away crying lol)

Second paragraph: I get my memboxes sent to me complimentary for review so I NEVER know if I'm getting them or not. I didn't receive box #6 so I just e-mailed memebox to see if I was receiving one and they were like "oh we thought you'd be too overwhelmed to review #6 since we just sent out #5! We're so sorry we'll send it out right away!" LOL I was like , "uhmmm memebox is my favorite thing to review send it nowww!" I wish they would tell me whether or not they were sending me the box so I could buy it if they weren't! LOL

I am REAL excited to try that BB cream now! Have you tried the Missha Matte BB cream? I agree that most Korean BB's give the dewy look but I love the Missha one for a matte look! (I am also SUPER pale. I am either the first or second lightest shade in a foundation line!)


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 27, 2014)

I personally am only complaining that my box was suppose to ship last week but I don't have tracking for it yet. XD I love the boxes and love the contents every. single. time, I just wish they handled the shipping problem for the people that selected EMS better, or at least gave us our tracking numbers already! It's the end of the week and I still don't know if it's shipped or not. &gt;__&lt;

That's my only complaint, and I am sorry if some people are getting offended. Don't even know if it was my comment that offended, but I have a legitimate concern. e____e; As soon as I get tracking for my superbox I'll be super happy and just rave about the contents, per usual. I even raved about the loreal!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I personally am only complaining that my box was suppose to ship last week but I don't have tracking for it yet. XD I love the boxes and love the contents every. single. time, I just wish they handled the shipping problem for the people that selected EMS better, or at least gave us our tracking numbers already! It's the end of the week and I still don't know if it's shipped or not. &gt;__&lt;

That's my only complaint, and I am sorry if some people are getting offended. Don't even know if it was my comment that offended, but I have a legitimate concern. e____e; As soon as I get tracking for my superbox I'll be super happy and just rave about the contents, per usual. I even raved about the loreal!

No, see, that's a legit complaint! Have they gotten back to you yet about the shipping?I NEVER get tracking for my boxes the pink slip of doom just shows up in my mailbox and then I curse out my mailman LOL


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
First paragraph: You basically said everything I wanted to say in one small paragraph. (jealous of your ability to get to the point. I ramble and get heated and then run away crying lol)

Second paragraph: I get my memboxes sent to me complimentary for review so I NEVER know if I'm getting them or not. I didn't receive box #6 so I just e-mailed memebox to see if I was receiving one and they were like "oh we thought you'd be too overwhelmed to review #6 since we just sent out #5! We're so sorry we'll send it out right away!" LOL I was like , "uhmmm memebox is my favorite thing to review send it nowww!" I wish they would tell me whether or not they were sending me the box so I could buy it if they weren't! LOL

I am REAL excited to try that BB cream now! Have you tried the Missha Matte BB cream? I agree that most Korean BB's give the dewy look but I love the Missha one for a matte look! (I am also SUPER pale. I am either the first or second lightest shade in a foundation line!)
Most of my experiments in the wonderful world of Korean cosmetics have been centered around skincare, so the BBs I've gotten in these boxes are the only ones I have used. Is the one you are talking about this one? If so, I might totally add that to my rapidly-becoming-out-of-control RRS haul I've been working on getting together this week! I had also added some Skin79 samples in there since that's the one I hear people going on and on about.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 27, 2014)

> I made myself very clear in saying that there is a difference between having a legitimate complaint, or even feeling disappointed about something, and complaining about every single thing that is out of a companies control, complaining about things that have been stated repeatedly (IE: they are in a testing phase in their company and to expect some changes now and then) and so on. I have also repeatedly said people have the right to feel any way they want, especially bummed out when it comes to no longer being able to get boxes. But I read up there that memebox "tempted" them into buying boxes only to "take them away." And the arguments at this point are becoming absurd. Just as they have a right to complain about whatever the want, I have every right to say how exhausting it is to read endless negativity about a company that has obviously made a few mistakes, but has bent over backwards to fix them, and it's still not good enough for people. I think that people tend to get vindictive and start placing blame when there doesn't need to be blame placed in most situations. Are you bummed out about not getting memebox anymore? Sure, let's hear about it. But it really grinds my gears to constantly read things that I have repeatedly answered time and time again, or how people are making irrational demands of a company that is clearly just trying to find their footing, and at the same time make sure everyone is happy, which is just not possible. I tend to ramble so here's the shortened version: People can complain all the want. But I believe I also can tell them I'm tired of hearing them complain. If this is how this thread is going to be until this all blows over, then I will kindly show myself out and wait for it to die down before I continue commenting. I have never had a problem with people's negative opinions or concerns with any other box in any other thread because as you said, people are entitled to say what they want. But I become offended when people start ripping apart a company that I know means well and I know is being transparent and doing whatever they can to not only be successful, but also to make their customers happy. If it is negatively affecting the company to ship worldwide, then I think they did the right thing in giving everyone a month's notice to say that they are no longer shipping worldwide. I don't feel that a company should start getting compared to other failed or dishonest companies just for doing something that not everyone is happy with. I do notÂ  have issues with people voicing their concerns or disappointments.Â  I have a huge issue with people jumping the gun, drawing conclusions, or bad-mouthing for no reason. Maybe I came off a bit unfair or a bit callous, but I speak my mind and that's what I was thinking at the time. Just as they're allowed to complain endlessly, I'm allowed to say how I feel about it.


 I honestly don't give a ........ what people have to say lol. It's just words and a difference in viewpoints to me. Everyone sees things differently. The only reason I said anything is because I felt as though you were pushing a little too much. But again it's a difference in viewpoints...which makes this forum so great.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Most of my experiments in the wonderful world of Korean cosmetics have been centered around skincare, so the BBs I've gotten in these boxes are the only ones I have used. Is the one you are talking about this one? If so, I might totally add that to my rapidly-becoming-out-of-control RRS haul I've been working on getting together this week! I had also added some Skin79 samples in there since that's the one I hear people going on and on about.

Yep that's the one! I really love that BB cream for matte looks. My favorite BB is the Absolute Total Diamond BB cream from skin79 but it does give a more dewy look. I mattify it with a powder though because I just love the coverage and the way it feels on my skin so much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I honestly don't give a ........ what people have to say lol. It's just words and a difference in viewpoints to me. Everyone sees things differently. The only reason I said anything is because I felt as though you were pushing a little too much. But again it's a difference in viewpoints...which makes this forum so great.

hahahaha I hear you! You're also entitled to tell me I was pushing a bit too much. I won't deny I'm a bit nasty sometimes but it takes a lot to push me to that point and I just kind of had it up to here with the endless slew of complaining. I kind of snapped. Totally back to normal now...sort of...


----------



## coralpeonies (Feb 27, 2014)

Been following this thread lately and while it's extremely disappointing, I'm not entirely surprised by the latest developments. There are many reasons which could have led MeMeBox to make the decision of ceasing its international operations (at least temporarily) outside of US, Japan, ect. Whether it's from a profit standpoint or issues with customs, I'm not as interested in why they've made such a decision but rather in how they are going to resolve some of the problems that results from it.

For starters, are they going to refund prepaid boxes that have a ship date later than March 31st? If so, would it be automatic or does the refund have to be requested?

If they plan to honor all prepaid boxes regardless of scheduled ship date, would it be an option to cancel any pending orders for a refund by request?

What happens to any remaining credit/balances for customers who can no longer order from MeMeBox from this point through the period prior to, and after the cut-off date?

I think how they handle these issues will determine whether or not I would continue to do business with them. With that said I still believe MeMeBox has every intention of making its customers happy, and I enjoy the products I've discovered through them very much.

@MissJexie, I'm going to make an assumption here ( and sorry if I end up making an ass out of you and me



) and say that I think the reason you were being a tad "pushy" was because you're very invested in the people that have came to know this service by your recommendation. From your posts I can tell you're a very compassionate person and may somehow even feel personally responsible that some of the ladies here aren't happy with the service simply because you were the one who introduced it to us. I just want to tell you that you are absolutely wonderful and please don't be so hard on yourself if we are in any way disappointed/frustrated/didn't get what we expected from MeMeBox because you've been nothing but patient and super super helpful.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that those outside of US, Canada, &amp; Japan will not be able to get memebox soon. I too went ahead and took a screen shot of my orders, there is something comforting about that. I am excited to see what the new website will look like. I hope it will give them everything they are looking for. I'm still looking forward to ordering my next box.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *coralpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Been following this thread lately and while it's extremely disappointing, I'm not entirely surprised by the latest developments. There are many reasons which could have led MeMeBox to make the decision of ceasing its international operations (at least temporarily) outside of US, Japan, ect. Whether it's from a profit standpoint or issues with customs, I'm not as interested in why they've made such a decision but rather in how they are going to resolve some of the problems that results from it.

For starters, are they going to refund prepaid boxes that have a ship date later than March 31st? If so, would it be automatic or does the refund have to be requested?

If they plan to honor all prepaid boxes regardless of scheduled ship date, would it be an option to cancel any pending orders for a refund by request?

What happens to any remaining credit/balances for customers who can no longer order from MeMeBox from this point through the period prior to, and after the cut-off date?

I think how they handle these issues will determine whether or not I would continue to do business with them. With that said I still believe MeMeBox has every intention of making its customers happy, and I enjoy the products I've discovered through them very much.

@MissJexie, I'm going to make an assumption here ( and sorry if I end up making an ass out of you and me



) and say that I think the reason you were being a tad "pushy" was because you're very invested in the people that have came to know this service by your recommendation. From your posts I can tell you're a very compassionate person and may somehow even feel personally responsible that some of the ladies here aren't happy with the service simply because you were the one who introduced it to us. I just want to tell you that you are absolutely wonderful and please don't be so hard on yourself if we are in any way disappointed/frustrated/didn't get what we expected from MeMeBox because you've been nothing but patient and super super helpful.

Nope you're absolutely correct. Granted I still stand by Memebox 100% and do feel like they've always been very upfront with me and overly apologetic and willing to fix any issue that people have, and it makes me upset when people start throwing assumptions around about a company that I truly and genuinely think is trying their best to not only be successful, but also make their customers happy. That can sometimes be a tough balance for a new company.

I definitely let my sass come out a little bit, but the SAME thing would happen the other way around if Memebox started treating people that I referred poorly in any way. I really think that people need to take a deep breath, and realize that while the situation sucks, they have a customer service team and they can be contacted with any questions or concerns about future shipments. I just sent them an e-mail about something else, so rather than overload them with more e-mails I decided to wait for a response for my first question and let individual customers e-mail them with their individual concerns.

I do feel a bit responsible, but I also can't take responsibility for the people who jumped in head-first, bought up every single box they could before even receiving one, and then getting angry when it's not what they expected. Just like any subscription box, it's a mystery what you're going to get. And just like any other company, things can change or be adjusted over time, and when you're buying boxes months and months in advance, that's kind of a risk you're signing up to take. This is definitely something Memebox should be held accountable for as well, but they were repsonding to the overwhelming demand of people e-mailing and demanding they release another box etc etc.

I am giving you a hug through the screen



Thanks for being a peach! I agree that I will pull out from my partnership with them if and ONLY if, they handle international customer concerns poorly from here on out. I highly doubt that is going to happen though. If someone doesn't get an answer from memebox within a few days on these issues, please let me know and I will contact them and see if I can get a response!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

Now I bought boxes, pretty much every one, and I knew what I was doing, but I also realized I wanted to try Korean skin care and makeup and I have to say I have absolutely no negatives at this point. I haven't gotten angry or complained cause to me there is no reason to do so. I was even happy when they duplicated the item from box 1 in box 6 and the lip gloss. I didn't get box 1, so I was thrilled and I really think that was the case for most of us. We didn't get in till box 2 so we missed that item. So I'm happy. No regrets! I know its a mystery as to what we are getting and I think its great. It's fun opening a box and seeing items for the first time in your life and checking them out. I do question the people who do jump in and buy and then complain because it's not e right color or they didn't get BB cream enough. Or the package didn't have enough value for them or as a day or two late. It's coming from over seas for goodness sakes! Also To Korean English is a second language and their culture is totally different. I applaud the fact that they are even considering doing what they are doing. Go Memebox! I hope they do well. So other countries didn't work out. While I feel bad for those customers in other countries, I applaud Memebox for even trying. It had to cost them well to set up bloggers etc. to get the word out and now they can't do it. At least they gave it a go and gave good notice to their customers so they could use up points etc or order what they wanted from the store. Well, I am honored to try out Memebox and to keep trying as long as I can. They have been so generous in their boxes. I don't know too many boxes that put so much in their boxes like Memebox does. Also I want to thank MissJexie for her thoughtfulness and time she has put in and her concern!!!! I would like to add that I feel like Memebox as good as a company I feel they are should inform people what exactly is happening and why they need to pull out of a certain country. As a customer it is really hard to sit in limbo and not know the circumstances of what has happened. There are boxes at are suppose to come after the March 31 deadline, are those still coming. How long can we order and if it is scheduled to come after March 31 will I get it. Memebox should let these wonderful ladies know. I feel for the ladies in the other countries. I wouldn't want to be them. And feel like I wasn't supported by anyone. That is hard. I slept on this last night and it really bothered me as I also have invested in this company as these other ladies had and how would I feel. So I have to say, that Memebox needs to be more forthcoming with information to these ladies.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't really think this thread has been so full of negative feelings lately apart from two occasions when they included non-Korean products and a repeated lipgloss. I don't feel tempted into buying and then dropped. But I feel sad and disappointed and I think I have the right to say so. Memebox has been by far my favourite subscription beauty box and I DID mention that in every email I wrote them, even if I wrote about some of my concerns or sth I wasn't that happy about.

But now it's a totally different thing because I really feel left out alone and still no legit reasons - or any reasons at all - were provided. If it's about the shipping costs, they could just make them higher. I don't know if it's about the customs, because I had no trouble whatsoever with getting even one single box. I don't know if it's about the costs in general because it's not like they have seperate CS or offices in Europe.

It may be true that they're doing what's best for them but certainly not for us. So it's not surprising that people from Europe have definately different feelings about it than those of you located in the US as you'll still be getting your boxes.

What's more, again they did not really clarify the situation fully, because we still don't know what's gonna happen to our orders on future boxes. And if we can order till March 31, will we still get Memeboxes bought in that period of time but planned for shipping later?

I had a really bad day yesterday - as many of my days have been lately - and getting that email in the evening made me cry. I'm sorry if I sound whiny or hysterical or not understanding enough but getting my boxes was sth that gave me lots of joy in not that happy reality.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't really think this thread has been so full of negative feelings lately apart from two occasions when they included non-Korean products and a repeated lipgloss. I don't feel tempted into buying and then dropped. But I feel sad and disappointed and I think I have the right to say so. Memebox has been by far my favourite subscription beauty box and I DID mention that in every email I wrote them, even if I wrote about some of my concerns or sth I wasn't that happy about.

But now it's a totally different thing because I really feel left out alone and still no legit reasons - or any reasons at all - were provided. If it's about the shipping costs, they could just make them higher. I don't know if it's about the customs, because I had no trouble whatsoever with getting even one single box. I don't know if it's about the costs in general because it's not like they have seperate CS or offices in Europe.

It may be true that they're doing what's best for them but certainly not for us. So it's not surprising that people from Europe have definately different feelings about it than those of you located in the US as you'll still be getting your boxes.

What's more, again they did not really clarify the situation fully, because we still don't know what's gonna happen to our orders on future boxes. And if we can order till March 31, will we still get Memeboxes bought in that period of time but planned for shipping later?

I had a really bad day yesterday - as many of my days have been lately - and getting that email in the evening made me cry. I'm sorry if I sound whiny or hysterical or not understanding enough but getting my boxes was sth that gave me lots of joy in not that happy reality.

I am really sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't want anyone to cry! You are absolutely justified in feeling sad and wanting answers, I just think that we all have to take a deep breath and ask memebox the questions that need to get answered first and then go from there. You're right, they should clarify the situation fully, and hopefully you will e-mail them and get the questions that you have answered in full. I really hope they can sort this all out and hopefully give you a little bit of piece of mind.

I hope you can find another subscription box that makes you happy, or maybe once memebox find their footing they will be able to expand again in the future!


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 28, 2014)

> I don't really think this thread has been so full of negative feelings lately apart from two occasions when they included non-Korean products and a repeated lipgloss. I don't feel tempted into buying and then dropped. But I feel sad and disappointed and I think I have the right to say so. Memebox has been by far my favourite subscription beauty box and I DID mention that in every email I wrote them, even if I wrote about some of my concerns or sth I wasn't that happy about. But now it's a totally different thing because I really feel left out alone and still no legit reasons - or any reasons at all - were provided. If it's about the shipping costs, they could just make them higher. I don't know if it's about the customs, because I had no trouble whatsoever with getting even one single box. I don't know if it's about the costs in general because it's not like they have seperate CS or offices in Europe. It may be true that they're doing what's best for them but certainly not for us. So it's not surprising that people from Europe have definately different feelings about it than those of you located in the US as you'll still be getting your boxes. What's more, again they did not really clarify the situation fully, because we still don't know what's gonna happen to our orders on future boxes. And if we can order till March 31, will we still get Memeboxes bought in that period of time but planned for shipping later? I had a really bad day yesterday - as many of my days have been lately - and getting that email in the evening made me cry. I'm sorry if I sound whiny or hysterical or not understanding enough but getting my boxes was sth that gave me lots of joy in not that happy reality.


 Feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was one of the first people in Poland who started to order Memebox... I love Korean cosmetics and fortunately often buy on eBay and gmarket so...It's not the end of my adventure with Korean cosmetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 28, 2014)

> I don't really think this thread has been so full of negative feelings lately apart from two occasions when they included non-Korean products and a repeated lipgloss. I don't feel tempted into buying and then dropped. But I feel sad and disappointed and I think I have the right to say so. Memebox has been by far my favourite subscription beauty box and I DID mention that in every email I wrote them, even if I wrote about some of my concerns or sth I wasn't that happy about. But now it's a totally different thing because I really feel left out alone and still no legit reasons - or any reasons at all - were provided. If it's about the shipping costs, they could just make them higher. I don't know if it's about the customs, because I had no trouble whatsoever with getting even one single box. I don't know if it's about the costs in general because it's not like they have seperate CS or offices in Europe. It may be true that they're doing what's best for them but certainly not for us. So it's not surprising that people from Europe have definately different feelings about it than those of you located in the US as you'll still be getting your boxes. What's more, again they did not really clarify the situation fully, because we still don't know what's gonna happen to our orders on future boxes. And if we can order till March 31, will we still get Memeboxes bought in that period of time but planned for shipping later? I had a really bad day yesterday - as many of my days have been lately - and getting that email in the evening made me cry. I'm sorry if I sound whiny or hysterical or not understanding enough but getting my boxes was sth that gave me lots of joy in not that happy reality.


 I have to say this is exactly how I feel . That's why I left the thread last night and will again after this post. I never complained over the same products in previous boxes I wasn't bothered. How are we suppose to feel after receiving that email nothing was explained zmeurope sales have actually rose a lot memebox did tell me that. I think although I'm still awaiting an answer to me email I do have a right to feel fed up. And you missed the point totally about gift on subscription boxes as appose to trying to sell individual products Ina company say golfclubs and label them gifts yes that is illegal. If I ordered goods from meme shop I would expect the parcel to be not labelled gift. Yes I'm glad you miss jexxie let us in to this box and thank you but when people have not had previous issues you round on us as though it's in spite. We payed for our boxes and also plenty after the shipping date and as nothing was explained in the email which it should we are in limbo. Chancing we will get a reply. The problem with the internet is you don't know how that person wrote it. So yes miss jexxie last night it came a cross from you as rude and arsey with the attitude of I'm a blogger and don't pay anyway for a box.'im glad that others in the thread understood how the European and Australians were feeling a little miffed. Not to read as arsey thread sorry.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi there I just went on to screen shot my memebox orders as I also used my points up on the make up box last night and it is blank it says website cannot be found. Tried multiple servers and nothing can any of you get onto the memebox website .


----------



## Cola (Feb 28, 2014)

> Hi there I just went on to screen shot my memebox orders as I also used my points up on the make up box last night and it is blank it says website cannot be found. Tried multiple servers and nothing can any of you get onto the memebox website .


 Hi, in the email, that I've received, they stated that it will be down for maintenance. I believe it's to update the site (possible new platform?) to reflect the changes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 28, 2014)

> Hi, in the email, that I've received, they stated that it will be down for maintenance. I believe it's to update the site (possible new platform?) to reflect the changes.


 Oh thank you I can't get nothing up. Will read email again as I thought it was closing for new one nearer to end of march cheers for update


----------



## Plushy (Feb 28, 2014)

> Oh thank you I can't get nothing up. Will read email again as I thought it was closing for new one nearer to end of march cheers for update


 When i go to the website i get a message saying: "Sorry we are down for maintenance. We;'ll be back shortly with a newer, more intuitive website platform. If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected] See you soon. Memebox"


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made myself very clear in saying that there is a difference between having a legitimate complaint, or even feeling disappointed about something, and complaining about every single thing that is out of a companies control, complaining about things that have been stated repeatedly .....
I really don't know how you can distinguish a legitimate complaint from this unjustified one. I can agree that people often have concerns about many irrelevant things however everybody may have another point of view and what is important for you may be completely insignificant for anybody else.

Such a forum is a place where one can present a point of view I don't like but I have to accept this. One doe's not like getting the same lip gloss for the second time, another one is angry because of lacking the shipping number and somebody else would like Memebox to ship to her country. I cannot say which complaint is justified and can you?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't know how you can distinguish a legitimate complaint from this unjustified one. I can agree that people often have concerns about many irrelevant things however everybody may have another point of view and what is important for you may be completely insignificant for anybody else.

Such a forum is a place where one can present a point of view I don't like but I have to accept this. One doe's not like getting the same lip gloss for the second time, another one is angry because of lacking the shipping number and somebody else would like Memebox to ship to her country. I cannot say which complaint is justified and can you?
I can absolutely distinguish for myself what I find to be a legitimate complaint and an unjustified one. I never said everyone had to agree with me on that decision, but I do reserve the right to say how I feel, just like everyone else can.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 28, 2014)

I have to admit that due to my massive stash most of my boxes have had the brush off recently as my stash is huge and ten would have been my last for at least six months anyway so I can't really moan about no more orders but I am concerned for other reasons. I have lots of orders outstanding, including two that are mid shipping, and these orders I worry about as I love these boxes and really want to receive my boxes and don't want my orders lost as they change the website. My main issue isn't that they no longer ship to me but the worry that my outstanding orders, including one birthday present, might be effected by the changes. I might email them in a few days over this but won't today as I am guessing they have loads already. Btw, I really think that giving a negative post about negative posts and one that offends people isn't really the way to go. The meme boxes have been ace so fa and I really hope they go strength to strength but people have every right to moan when they change the goalposts every day and you don't know the rules from one day to the next.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to admit that due to my massive stash most of my boxes have had the brush off recently as my stash is huge and ten would have been my last for at least six months anyway so I can't really moan about no more orders but I am concerned for other reasons.
I have lots of orders outstanding, including two that are mid shipping, and these orders I worry about as I love these boxes and really want to receive my boxes and don't want my orders lost as they change the website.
My main issue isn't that they no longer ship to me but the worry that my outstanding orders, including one birthday present, might be effected by the changes.
I might email them in a few days over this but won't today as I am guessing they have loads already.

Btw, I really think that giving a negative post about negative posts and one that offends people isn't really the way to go.
The meme boxes have been ace so fa and I really hope they go strength to strength but people have every right to moan when they change the goalposts every day and you don't know the rules from one day to the next.

You're absolutely right that trying to put a fire out with more fire isn't the answer, but like everyone else, I get exasperated and was at the end of my rope. I'd love it if we could all move on from the issue now and hopefully get everyone's concerns resolved so that everyone is happy and moving on from the issues! I hope that someone has taken it upon themselves to e-mail memebox and get some answers for those of you who have outstanding orders etc!


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to admit that due to my massive stash most of my boxes have had the brush off recently as my stash is huge and ten would have been my last for at least six months anyway so I can't really moan about no more orders but I am concerned for other reasons.
I have lots of orders outstanding, including two that are mid shipping, and these orders I worry about as I love these boxes and really want to receive my boxes and don't want my orders lost as they change the website.
My main issue isn't that they no longer ship to me but the worry that my outstanding orders, including one birthday present, might be effected by the changes.
I might email them in a few days over this but won't today as I am guessing they have loads already.

Btw, I really think that giving a negative post about negative posts and one that offends people isn't really the way to go.
The meme boxes have been ace so fa and I really hope they go strength to strength but people have every right to moan when they change the goalposts every day and you don't know the rules from one day to the next.
I am pretty sure that they will ship all orders in time and you can still place the order till the end of March. I don't think they are going to cancel any orders from outside Japan and North America. I am still awaiting for 6 boxes


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't know how you can distinguish a legitimate complaint from this unjustified one. I can agree that people often have concerns about many irrelevant things however everybody may have another point of view and what is important for you may be completely insignificant for anybody else.

Such a forum is a place where one can present a point of view I don't like but I have to accept this. One doe's not like getting the same lip gloss for the second time, another one is angry because of lacking the shipping number and somebody else would like Memebox to ship to her country. I cannot say which complaint is justified and can you?
And we don't get our boxes for free, we payed for them, and now we get tossed because they couldn't figure how to handle shipping to Europe. I mean we in Poland had no problem getting our boxes and from what I have heard UK and Portugal are getting better because customs saw a few of these boxes and are letting them through now. SO Yes I am angry for teasing us giving us points and now forcing us to buy stuff with these points coz they are changing, yet again, their policy. This is NOT how you make business this is how you get rid of customers actually. And no I am not angry that as a blogger you get free stuff, good for you I am sure you have earnd it with countless hours writing and reviewing on your blog, but throwing it in our faces when we pay for it and losing the ability to order more is a bit .... not nice to be honest..


----------



## RoiRoy33 (Feb 28, 2014)

Y'all, I have been following this thread from Page 1, and I have refrained from jumping in throughout all the highs and lows, because I am a natural lurker, but.................

I am with MissJexie.  And honestly, it is JUST as valid to express frustration and want to SUPPORT a company... as it is to express frustration against a company.  Just as everyone is entitled to their frustrations and gripes, everyone is equally entitled to chime in with why they think people should be patient with a NEW company that is a) still navigating the international waters and B) BENDING OVER BACKWARDS trying to accommodate every little gripe.  Sometimes when you're on the bad end of the gripe stick, it's hard to see the big picture, but think about it--

"These boxes keep selling out!" 

--"Okay, here's another box." 

"There's too many boxes! I can't keep checking back!" 

--"Okay, we'll let you preorder 3 so you don't miss the next 3." 

"I can't order 3 at a time, that's too many!" 

--"Okay, we'll sell them individually." 

"That's too much money!!"

-- "Okay, you can pay us later."

"I don't like that I don't have your pinky swears that I'm locked in!"

ETC, ETC, ETC.

Memebox is a business.  They have to cater to the majority. 

Up until now, they were Korea only.  They are ALREADY DOING US A SOLID by expanding internationally.  They started out too big.  They realized they were in over their heads.  So now they're scaling back and trying to declutter, and figure things out.  Because you can't build a house by just dumping a bag of bricks.  You need a solid foundation.  I have zero doubts that once they figure out how to build a successful (FULL) international model, they will unveil it.  But right now, it seems like they want to just get. things. right. 

1) Of COURSE it's frustrating when a company isn't as transparent with their decisions as you'd like.  But it's unfair to angrily toss them to the wolves just because you are personally offended.  Of COURSE it feels like a slap in the face when someone from Poland, or Azerbaijan, or Hungary has been supporting Memebox from Day 1.  But just because you have been following them from Day 1, doesn't mean that your fellow country(wo)men have been doing the same.  If you have 5,000 subscribers from the US, and 50 subscribers from Belarus... guess what?  They're going to pick the US to focus their efforts, and figure things out.

You want them to fix their issues and make everyone happy, right? (First of all, not everyone can be happy.  Dem's the breaks.)  Let them figure their s--- out. 

2) Honestly, y'all need to simmer down with the hyperboles.  Everything feels like the end of the world in here, when it's not.  "They included L'Oreal!! I'm never buying from them again!!!!!!"  "They changed their shipping!  I'm never buying from them again!!!!!!!"  "They added jewelry!!! I'm never buying from them again!!!!"  "Customs is freaking out and I'm not getting my boxes!!!! I'm never buying from them ag---- WHAT??? I can't get them anymore???? THIS ISN'T FAIR."

Everyone is entitled to their opinions.  Every opinions is valid.  But that should apply in BOTH DIRECTIONS. 

Guess what.  I LOVE Memebox.  And I'm not a blogger, or a partner, or a whatever.  I'm just a fan.  I loved Box 4.  I loved Box 5.  I'm excited for Box 7.  (I missed Box 6!  Bummer!  C'est la vie!)  So my DEFENSE for a company should be Just As Valid as a COMPLAINT.

This "Being negative about negativity doesn't help!!!!" is honestly just sour grapes.  You don't want people raining on your complaint parade, fine.  But if you're allowed to complain about a company, then I'm allowed to say, "I disagree."

The end.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RoiRoy33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Y'all, I have been following this thread from Page 1, and I have refrained from jumping in throughout all the highs and lows, because I am a natural lurker, but.................

I am with MissJexie.  And honestly, it is JUST as valid to express frustration and want to SUPPORT a company... as it is to express frustration against a company.  Just as everyone is entitled to their frustrations and gripes, everyone is equally entitled to chime in with why they think people should be patient with a NEW company that is a) still navigating the international waters and B) BENDING OVER BACKWARDS trying to accommodate every little gripe.  Sometimes when you're on the bad end of the gripe stick, it's hard to see the big picture, but think about it--

"These boxes keep selling out!" 

--"Okay, here's another box." 

"There's too many boxes! I can't keep checking back!" 

--"Okay, we'll let you preorder 3 so you don't miss the next 3." 

"I can't order 3 at a time, that's too many!" 

--"Okay, we'll sell them individually." 

"That's too much money!!"

-- "Okay, you can pay us later."

"I don't like that I don't have your pinky swears that I'm locked in!"

ETC, ETC, ETC.

Memebox is a business.  They have to cater to the majority. 

Up until now, they were Korea only.  They are ALREADY DOING US A SOLID by expanding internationally.  They started out too big.  They realized they were in over their heads.  So now they're scaling back and trying to declutter, and figure things out.  Because you can't build a house by just dumping a bag of bricks.  You need a solid foundation.  I have zero doubts that once they figure out how to build a successful (FULL) international model, they will unveil it.  But right now, it seems like they want to just get. things. right. 

1) Of COURSE it's frustrating when a company isn't as transparent with their decisions as you'd like.  But it's unfair to angrily toss them to the wolves just because you are personally offended.  Of COURSE it feels like a slap in the face when someone from Poland, or Azerbaijan, or Hungary has been supporting Memebox from Day 1.  But just because you have been following them from Day 1, doesn't mean that your fellow country(wo)men have been doing the same.  If you have 5,000 subscribers from the US, and 50 subscribers from Belarus... guess what?  They're going to pick the US to focus their efforts, and figure things out.

You want them to fix their issues and make everyone happy, right? (First of all, not everyone can be happy.  Dem's the breaks.)  Let them figure their s--- out. 

2) Honestly, y'all need to simmer down with the hyperboles.  Everything feels like the end of the world in here, when it's not.  "They included L'Oreal!! I'm never buying from them again!!!!!!"  "They changed their shipping!  I'm never buying from them again!!!!!!!"  "They added jewelry!!! I'm never buying from them again!!!!"  "Customs is freaking out and I'm not getting my boxes!!!! I'm never buying from them ag---- WHAT??? I can't get them anymore???? THIS ISN'T FAIR."

Everyone is entitled to their opinions.  Every opinions is valid.  But that should apply in BOTH DIRECTIONS. 

Guess what.  I LOVE Memebox.  And I'm not a blogger, or a partner, or a whatever.  I'm just a fan.  I loved Box 4.  I loved Box 5.  I'm excited for Box 7.  (I missed Box 6!  Bummer!  C'est la vie!)  So my DEFENSE for a company should be Just As Valid as a COMPLAINT.

This "Being negative about negativity doesn't help!!!!" is honestly just sour grapes.  You don't want people raining on your complaint parade, fine.  But if you're allowed to complain about a company, then I'm allowed to say, "I disagree."

The end.
I understand everything but consider this, US is a massive country bigger then Europe you will always have more subscribers then one country in Europe,. But Europe all together has their own subscribers as well In my humble personal opinion it's just not fair especially when bloggers started to promote this service, encouraged by meme, and not only in Poland but in UK and other European countries. What will they say now Oh sorry we are a small community so meme decided to send to a bigger one? We are fans as well and we were excited too for the boxes why should we be considered as the ugly sister now.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 28, 2014)

Everyone relax!!!! It's just a box. I have no doubt that everyone will get what they paid for, and I'm sorry that some people will no longer be able to subscribe to the box. But, honestly if memebox stated that they would no longer offer boxes to the US I would make sure I got my money and go about my way. That's the only thing I have to say about this subject. Honestly if this back and forth goes on any longer, it needs to be taken to another thread.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everyone relax!!!! It's just a box. I have no doubt that everyone will get what they paid for, and I'm sorry that some people will no longer be able to subscribe to the box. But, honestly if memebox stated that they would no longer offer boxes to the US I would make sure I got my money and go about my way. That's the only thing I have to say about this subject. Honestly if this back and forth goes on any longer, it needs to be taken to another thread. 
You are right it's just frustrating as Korean cosmetics are really hard to get. I guess back to the old Glossybox then


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, so everyone's got their opinion - fine. I don't have to agree nor will I ever be happy about being treated like a second class customer, but be it. Just one last question: would you really, honestly feel the same way if these were your boxes on the line? And I'll just mention that what we in Poland have 2 beauty boxes to choose from, both of them rather c***py so it does make a real difference to us. It's not like we can go and buy 30 other subscriptions instead - maybe that explains why we feel so strongly about it






On a different note then: can you recommend other international beauty subscriptions, preferably with Korean cosmetics or ones which ship to Europe? If there's a thread, I'd be grateful for a link.


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 28, 2014)

> Ok, so everyone's got their opinion - fine. I don't have to agree nor will I ever be happy about being treated like a second class customer, but be it. Just one last question: would you really, honestly feel the same way if these were your boxes on the line? And I'll just mention that what we in Poland have 2 beauty boxes to choose from, both of them rather c***py so it does make a real difference to us. It's not like we can go and buy 30 other subscriptions instead - maybe that explains why we feel so strongly about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a different note then: can you recommend other international beauty subscriptions, preferably with Korean cosmetics or ones which ship to Europe? If there's a thread, I'd be grateful for a link.


 Paulina, I know Wishtrend, Yesstyle and Roserose shop but they don't have good offer...


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, so everyone's got their opinion - fine. I don't have to agree nor will I ever be happy about being treated like a second class customer, but be it. Just one last question: would you really, honestly feel the same way if these were your boxes on the line? And I'll just mention that what we in Poland have 2 beauty boxes to choose from, both of them rather c***py so it does make a real difference to us. It's not like we can go and buy 30 other subscriptions instead - maybe that explains why we feel so strongly about it





On a different note then: can you recommend other international beauty subscriptions, preferably with Korean cosmetics or ones which ship to Europe? If there's a thread, I'd be grateful for a link.
I am sticking with Glamabox - the most similar one to Meme.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sticking with Glamabox - the most similar one to Meme.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Paulina, I know Wishtrend, Yesstyle and Roserose shop but they don't have good offer...

Thank you ladies, I'll have a look at those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think its right that they don't explain the plan as to boxes with a later ship date. They should have seen that concern coming and cut it off at the path. They're slow as all heck responding to us regular plebs so I can see why people are worried. I could say a lot more but really I'm not going to get into it; its not the place. I can say its going to suck when we lose half of our chatters in this thread.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think its right that they don't explain the plan as to boxes with a later ship date. They should have seen that concern coming and cut it off at the path. They're slow as all heck responding to us regular plebs so I can see why people are worried.

I could say a lot more but really I'm not going to get into it; its not the place. I can say its going to suck when we lose half of our chatters in this thread.
I think they will honor all the orders we make till 31st March, not matter the shipping date.

They say "Unfortunately, *orders placed by countries outside of the United States, Canada and Japan will be accepted only until the **31st of March* (to ensure your points donâ€™t go to waste, please spend them by that date!)"

They don't say *Shipped*!


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm ticket 2118 if that helps.

i only replied to them today to as they had contacted me as a uk blogger to work with them and they didn't say nothing in he email of changes,so i have asked them to answer my questions. when i originally spoke on signing up they didn't mention they were shipping worldwide but that they may remove that option.
That's strange. Why did they contact you, a UK blogger if they were not going to ship to your country? I suppose you have no idea either.


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't think its right that they don't explain the plan as to boxes with a later ship date. They should have seen that concern coming and cut it off at the path. They're slow as all heck responding to us regular plebs so I can see why people are worried.

I could say a lot more but really I'm not going to get into it; its not the place. I can say its going to suck when we lose half of our chatters in this thread.

Thank you for understanding



Of course, you're 100% right - it was obvious from the beginning that these questions were going to follow so why not make everything clear to start with? I'm going to email them soon but I don't expect a quick answer, especially now that they're down for maintenance. In fact today I've got a reply to my email from February, 20 concerning the shipping of my Box 6 which already arrived on Tuesday. So it's obvious we're going to wait for at least a week before everything becomes clear (if it does at all).


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say this is exactly how I feel . That's why I left the thread last night and will again after this post. I never complained over the same products in previous boxes I wasn't bothered. How are we suppose to feel after receiving that email nothing was explained zmeurope sales have actually rose a lot memebox did tell me that. I think although I'm still awaiting an answer to me email I do have a right to feel fed up. And you missed the point totally about gift on subscription boxes as appose to trying to sell individual products Ina company say golfclubs and label them gifts yes that is illegal. If I ordered goods from meme shop I would expect the parcel to be not labelled gift. Yes I'm glad you miss jexxie let us in to this box and thank you but when people have not had previous issues you round on us as though it's in spite. We payed for our boxes and also plenty after the shipping date and as nothing was explained in the email which it should we are in limbo. Chancing we will get a reply. The problem with the internet is you don't know how that person wrote it. So yes miss jexxie last night it came a cross from you as rude and arsey with the attitude of I'm a blogger and don't pay anyway for a box.'im glad that others in the thread understood how the European and Australians were feeling a little miffed.

Not to read as arsey thread sorry.
I don't want to use your post as a support for my negative feelings about this thread last time however I found it rather hostile just after MissJexie opinions, not earlier. I don't like this kind of authoritarian and aggressive judgements and they lead me to the conclusion that there must be a certain number of free boxes and cosmetics one should get to say such things in such way. I say again I am not the one to classify if any complaint is legitimate or not and I always say for myself so everybody can have another opinion.

I am not happy with latest changes and I let the company know about it, but my mail with ticket ca. 700 is not answered yet so I don't expect too much.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say this is exactly how I feel . That's why I left the thread last night and will again after this post. I never complained over the same products in previous boxes I wasn't bothered. How are we suppose to feel after receiving that email nothing was explained zmeurope sales have actually rose a lot memebox did tell me that. I think although I'm still awaiting an answer to me email I do have a right to feel fed up. And you missed the point totally about gift on subscription boxes as appose to trying to sell individual products Ina company say golfclubs and label them gifts yes that is illegal. If I ordered goods from meme shop I would expect the parcel to be not labelled gift. Yes I'm glad you miss jexxie let us in to this box and thank you but when people have not had previous issues you round on us as though it's in spite. We payed for our boxes and also plenty after the shipping date and as nothing was explained in the email which it should we are in limbo. Chancing we will get a reply. The problem with the internet is you don't know how that person wrote it. So yes miss jexxie last night it came a cross from you as rude and arsey with the attitude of I'm a blogger and don't pay anyway for a box.'im glad that others in the thread understood how the European and Australians were feeling a little miffed.

Not to read as arsey thread sorry.
I am gutted that they've stopped shipping to my country. Neither I nor others I know of have had issues with customs, charges or delays and it has been fine, so it was a bit of a shocker. While I do get that there will be teething problems, you're absolutely right, Lorna - none of it has been explained. What makes my heebie-jeebies worse is, sometime last year, there was another subscription that sent out a fabulous box and gave us all codes left, right and centre, told us there were teething problems, and once many more people had signed up, they shelved the subscription - there was a huge shindy right here on MUT about that. A case of biting off more than they could chew, not to mention other things. There are still people waiting for refunds. I really, really, really hope Memebox doesn't crumple up like the other one did and wish they hadn't put out so many boxes at one go. Slow and steady etc etc. If we were on box #5 orders now, I daresay they could have coped better with the spate of orders.

I hope my post will not offend any of you. This is not a criticism of anyone or even of Memebox. Just my 2c, since I'm beginning to see some similarities between this case and what happened back in October. Is there anyone else who was on THAT box as well and who notices the scary symptoms?


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am gutted that they've stopped shipping to my country. Neither I nor others I know of have had issues with customs, charges or delays and it has been fine, so it was a bit of a shocker. While I do get that there will be teething problems, you're absolutely right, Lorna - none of it has been explained. What makes my heebie-jeebies worse is, sometime last year, there was another subscription that sent out a fabulous box and gave us all codes left, right and centre, told us there were teething problems, and once many more people had signed up, they shelved the subscription - there was a huge shindy right here on MUT about that. A case of biting off more than they could chew, not to mention other things. There are still people waiting for refunds. I really, really, really hope Memebox doesn't crumple up like the other one did and wish they hadn't put out so many boxes at one go. Slow and steady etc etc. If we were on box #5 orders now, I daresay they could have coped better with the spate of orders.

I hope my post will not offend any of you. This is not a criticism of anyone or even of Memebox. Just my 2c, since I'm beginning to see some similarities between this case and what happened back in October. Is there anyone else who was on THAT box as well and who notices the scary symptoms?
Oh, please don't be a bad prophet. I have ordered plenty of boxes and hope to get all of them.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, moves too fast for me. but omg! whats going on?!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, please don't be a bad prophet. I have ordered plenty of boxes and hope to get all of them.

No, no, I have three boxes to come as well, plus some 18 or so points to use up! Just worrying out loud.




I've emailed as well and hope we get some answers soon.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been keeping up with this thread, moves too fast for me. but omg! whats going on?!
Memebox has informed their subscribers that they will only be shipping to the US, Canada and Japan starting on March 31st and people outside of those countries are very angry about it. People are angry at me for "throwing it in their face" that I get complimentary boxes for reviewing purposes. People are also angry at me because I told them to calm down with the negativity and talk to memebox about their issues rather than yelling about them here. I just think that if you want the problem you're upset about to be solved, you should contact the company and at least try to solve it first.

And now people are doing exactly what I was concerned about, speculating and comparing memebox to other boxes that have had negative outcomes, and that is what bothers me the most.

And on another note, I take personal offense to the person who accused me of throwing my "free" boxes in their face. I work VERY hard on my reviews, and I have been completely transparent since the beginning of this thread that my boxes were complimentary. I wasn't trying to throw it in people's faces. I have gone out of my way to e-mail memebox with ALL of your questions and concerns since day 1. I have answered every questions I possibly could, even questions that were PMed to me. Sometimes someone would ask me/the group about shipping or customs or some other issue related to payment of the boxes, which I simply said I was not able to answer because I don't pay for the box (right now.) Memebox isn't going to send me review boxes forever, and I do intend on continuing to be a customer regardless. I have done nothing but try and be helpful to anyone that has any issues.

I'm sorry you're no longer getting memeboxes. I told you that you had every right to be upset, but the way some people are acting is RIDICULOUS. I'm sorry, it's a box of skincare products. It's material possessions. There are so many other things to be angry about in this world.

Clearly my existence in this thread is upsettingn people, and clearly I'm throwing things in people's face. So I'm done. I'll come back for box #7 and hopefully this ridiculousness will have calmed down by then.


----------



## ellesnails (Feb 28, 2014)

Turned up to 11 around here. Yeesh. As to what happened, memebox is going through a major overhaul and their website is down but should be up later tonight. They canned all deliveries on orders after March 31 to countries that are not the US, Canada or Japan. People are saddened by it; at this time there is no explanation. As an American, I'm curious to know as well.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 28, 2014)

Stepping in to request that 1) this discussion get back on track and away from any sort of personal discussion/judgment of other members, and 2) that everyone please remember our Rule #1 (posted below).  I think enough has been said on both sides, and it's time to let the matter rest.  If you have concerns about Memebox no longer shipping to your country (for which I'm so sorry to hear about!  That stinks!), I do suggest that you contact Memebox directly for an explanation.  You are more than welcome to post their response to this thread, if you believe it will help other members understand the reasoning behind Memebox's decision.  As always, feel free to contact myself or any other moderator with questions or comments.  

Thanks!  Rule #1:


Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Stepping in to request that 1) this discussion get back on track and away from any sort of personal discussion/judgment of other members, and 2) that everyone please remember our Rule #1 (posted below). Â I think enough has been said on both sides, and it's time to let the matter rest. Â If you have concerns about Memebox no longer shipping to your country (for which I'm so sorry to hear about! Â That stinks!), I do suggest that you contact Memebox directly for an explanation. Â You are more than welcome to post their response to this thread, if you believe it will help other members understand the reasoning behind Memebox's decision. Â As always, feel free to contact myself or any other moderator with questions or comments. Â  Thanks! Â Rule #1:
> Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.


 Thank you so very much! We need this! Appreciate you stepping up!


----------



## queeenb (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry to the other countries that won't be getting memeboxes after march  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish memebox would find a way to send boxes to your countries in the future.. Hopefully this turns out sooner than later. I would be upset as well! I would send an email to them but I WON'T ATTACK THEM. Please be mindful that they're trying to accommodate everyone, and attacking them won't help at all. [@]MissJexie[/@], please don't feel responsible for this. I am grateful you got to share this with us, and I love it! I love memebox, I love this community of memebox lovers &amp; I have you to thank for it! I'm not always pleased with it but I've had excellent customer service from them and I love most of the stuff I get. This is my favorite sub box &amp; I'm excited to see the same group of ladies who are as passionate as I am! I get that they're mad, I would be too, but to accuse you of not caring cuz you get boxes to review is beyond me. If I didn't see a review, I would be hesitant to buy it since I don't know anything about it, except for the fact that it's a box of Korean beauty products. It's good that they send it out to you guys before we spend money on them. That's just the way I see it.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry to the other countries that won't be getting memeboxes after march



I wish memebox would find a way to send boxes to your countries in the future.. Hopefully this turns out sooner than later. I would be upset as well! I would send an email to them but I WON'T ATTACK THEM. Please be mindful that they're trying to accommodate everyone, and attacking them won't help at all.

@MissJexie, please don't feel responsible for this. I am grateful you got to share this with us, and I love it! I love memebox, I love this community of memebox lovers &amp; I have you to thank for it! I'm not always pleased with it but I've had excellent customer service from them and I love most of the stuff I get. This is my favorite sub box &amp; I'm excited to see the same group of ladies who are as passionate as I am! I get that they're mad, I would be too, but to accuse you of not caring cuz you get boxes to review is beyond me. If I didn't see a review, I would be hesitant to buy it since I don't know anything about it, except for the fact that it's a box of Korean beauty products. It's good that they send it out to you guys before we spend money on them. That's just the way I see it.
I always have way too much to say, so I will let these little smileys do the talking for me:














But seriously, I agree with everything you said. And Thank you &lt;3


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox has informed their subscribers that they will only be shipping to the US, Canada and Japan starting on March 31st and people outside of those countries are very angry about it. People are angry at me for "throwing it in their face" that I get complimentary boxes for reviewing purposes. People are also angry at me because I told them to calm down with the negativity and talk to memebox about their issues rather than yelling about them here. I just think that if you want the problem you're upset about to be solved, you should contact the company and at least try to solve it first.

And now people are doing exactly what I was concerned about, speculating and comparing memebox to other boxes that have had negative outcomes, and that is what bothers me the most.

And on another note, I take personal offense to the person who accused me of throwing my "free" boxes in their face. I work VERY hard on my reviews, and I have been completely transparent since the beginning of this thread that my boxes were complimentary. I wasn't trying to throw it in people's faces. I have gone out of my way to e-mail memebox with ALL of your questions and concerns since day 1. I have answered every questions I possibly could, even questions that were PMed to me. Sometimes someone would ask me/the group about shipping or customs or some other issue related to payment of the boxes, which I simply said I was not able to answer because I don't pay for the box (right now.) Memebox isn't going to send me review boxes forever, and I do intend on continuing to be a customer regardless. I have done nothing but try and be helpful to anyone that has any issues.

I'm sorry you're no longer getting memeboxes. I told you that you had every right to be upset, but the way some people are acting is RIDICULOUS. I'm sorry, it's a box of skincare products. It's material possessions. There are so many other things to be angry about in this world.

Clearly my existence in this thread is upsettingn people, and clearly I'm throwing things in people's face. So I'm done. I'll come back for box #7 and hopefully this ridiculousness will have calmed down by then.
Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the update and I'm sorry about what is happening &amp; that you feel that way. It's best to just let it go and ignore such comments. We all wouldn't have found the awesomeness of Memebox in the first place if it wasn't for you!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the update and I'm sorry about what is happening &amp; that you feel that way. It's best to just let it go and ignore such comments. We all wouldn't have found the awesomeness of Memebox in the first place if it wasn't for you! 



You're right about letting it go. Not being able to sometimes is probably one of my biggest flaws. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Next time I start to get stressed or sassy on these threads someone needs to step in and be like,


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And on another note, I take personal offense to the person who accused me of throwing my "free" boxes in their face. I work VERY hard on my reviews, and I have been completely transparent since the beginning of this thread that my boxes were complimentary.
Non-bloggers wouldn't understand, to them it's just you bragging about getting "free stuff". I had people tell me that as well, and at first I was offended, too. Now I just don't care. It takes me at least 3-4 hours to create a blog post for subscription boxes, most of it editing pictures in 3 different programs (4, if I need to make a collage). Do they really think that a $20-some box is a fair payment for all that work? Of course, not, but we do it because we want to share, and nobody would know what to expect without those reviews. 

Sure there are lazy bloggers who snap 1 picture, write down a list of products and call it a day, but you're not one of them. You went above and beyond to help the ladies in this thread, and even spoke to Memebox on everyones behalf. It would be a shame if you now withdrew from this thread, after all you were the one who introduced most of us here to this awesome subscription


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Non-bloggers wouldn't understand, to them it's just you bragging about getting "free stuff". I had people tell me that as well,Â and at first IÂ was offended, too. Now I just don't care. It takes me at least 3-4 hours to create a blog post for subscription boxes, most of it editing pictures in 3 different programs (4, if I need to make a collage). Do they really think that a $20-some box is a fair payment for all that work? Of course, not, but we do it because we want to share, and nobody would know what to expect without those reviews.Â  Sure there are lazy bloggers who snap 1 picture, write down a list of products and call it a day, but you're not one of them. You went above and beyond to help the ladies in this thread, and even spoke to Memebox on everyones behalf. It would be a shame if you now withdrew fromÂ this thread, after all you were the one who introduced most of us here to this awesome subscriptionÂ :ura: Â


 Go girl!!! I am so thankful for MissJexie!!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Go girl!!! I am so thankful for MissJexie!!
Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Her blog posts have been extremely helpful.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Non-bloggers wouldn't understand, to them it's just you bragging about getting "free stuff". I had people tell me that as well, and at first I was offended, too. Now I just don't care. It takes me at least 3-4 hours to create a blog post for subscription boxes, most of it editing pictures in 3 different programs (4, if I need to make a collage). Do they really think that a $20-some box is a fair payment for all that work? Of course, not, but we do it because we want to share, and nobody would know what to expect without those reviews. 

Sure there are lazy bloggers who snap 1 picture, write down a list of products and call it a day, but you're not one of them. You went above and beyond to help the ladies in this thread, and even spoke to Memebox on everyones behalf. It would be a shame if you now withdrew from this thread, after all you were the one who introduced most of us here to this awesome subscription 



 





Thank you SO much! &lt;3 That is exactly, exactly it. Everything you said! I love blogging because I genuinely love helping people and giving as much information on a product as I can. Getting the product "for free" is anything but. Like you said, it takes hours and hours of work, research, testing, photography, editing, writing etc to make a blog post that is comprehensive and genuine. I hope that most people here know I'm genuinely here to help and be excited along with everyone else, and not to try and rub anything in anyone's face. I definitely won't withdraw from the thread, but I think I will definitely take a deep breath and ignore it next time rather than add fuel to the fire. Totally a mistake on my part, but I won't let it change how I feel about the gals I've met because of our mutual love for memebox, or how much I participate in the thread. Now that I'm calmed down I'm just sad for anyone that can't participate, and excited to see what the memebox website looks like when it comes back up!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

Site is back up...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Site is back up...
Well then! LOL

Wow it looks great! Much more clean and professional!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

Yikes. Um, anyway... It's taking me a zillion years to review all of my boxes because I'm trying not to introduce too many skincare things at once and I'm finally getting around to all the 'essences.' I know someone posted a really helpful guide on Asian skincare but I can't find it for the life of me. At what point in your routine do you apply the essence? Before or after toner? Or instead of a toner?


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes. Um, anyway...

It's taking me a zillion years to review all of my boxes because I'm trying not to introduce too many skincare things at once and I'm finally getting around to all the 'essences.'

I know someone posted a really helpful guide on Asian skincare but I can't find it for the life of me. At what point in your routine do you apply the essence? Before or after toner? Or instead of a toner?

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

I forgot who posted it but I saved it because it was SO helpful!!

I put on the liquid essence instead of a toner. Sometimes there are gel/serum essence products that probably should be used along with a toner...but I'm definitely no expert. I think this link is invaluable though!


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yikes. Um, anyway...

It's taking me a zillion years to review all of my boxes because I'm trying not to introduce too many skincare things at once and I'm finally getting around to all the 'essences.'

I know someone posted a really helpful guide on Asian skincare but I can't find it for the life of me. At what point in your routine do you apply the essence? Before or after toner? Or instead of a toner?
http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

You are welcome.

EDIT - Jexie was faster lol


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made myself very clear in saying that there is a difference between having a legitimate complaint, or even feeling disappointed about something, and complaining about every single thing that is out of a companies control, complaining about things that have been stated repeatedly (IE: they are in a testing phase in their company and to expect some changes now and then) and so on. I have also repeatedly said people have the right to feel any way they want, especially bummed out when it comes to no longer being able to get boxes. But I read up there that memebox "tempted" them into buying boxes only to "take them away." And the arguments at this point are becoming absurd.

Just as they have a right to complain about whatever the want, I have every right to say how exhausting it is to read endless negativity about a company that has obviously made a few mistakes, but has bent over backwards to fix them, and it's still not good enough for people. I think that people tend to get vindictive and start placing blame when there doesn't need to be blame placed in most situations. Are you bummed out about not getting memebox anymore? Sure, let's hear about it. But it really grinds my gears to constantly read things that I have repeatedly answered time and time again, or how people are making irrational demands of a company that is clearly just trying to find their footing, and at the same time make sure everyone is happy, which is just not possible.

I tend to ramble so here's the shortened version: People can complain all the want. But I believe I also can tell them I'm tired of hearing them complain. If this is how this thread is going to be until this all blows over, then I will kindly show myself out and wait for it to die down before I continue commenting. I have never had a problem with people's negative opinions or concerns with any other box in any other thread because as you said, people are entitled to say what they want. But I become offended when people start ripping apart a company that I know means well and I know is being transparent and doing whatever they can to not only be successful, but also to make their customers happy. If it is negatively affecting the company to ship worldwide, then I think they did the right thing in giving everyone a month's notice to say that they are no longer shipping worldwide. I don't feel that a company should start getting compared to other failed or dishonest companies just for doing something that not everyone is happy with.

I do not  have issues with people voicing their concerns or disappointments.  I have a huge issue with people jumping the gun, drawing conclusions, or bad-mouthing for no reason. Maybe I came off a bit unfair or a bit callous, but I speak my mind and that's what I was thinking at the time. Just as they're allowed to complain endlessly, I'm allowed to say how I feel about it.
Actually it was not my intend to offend anybody neither in general nor personally. I can understand that writing a blog is a work like every other. It needs time and getting involved. However the above post made me feel really bad as I don't understand how anybody can depreciate others concerns and doubts in such a way. Is it really so easy and arbitrary divide other people complains into legitimate or not. Who has the right to do this actually? Some of us, all of us? I am sorry but I find this post rather offensive and I don't fill like even the most deserving blogger can tell me or somebody else when to complain. It concerns rather general matter than the Memebox itself.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

> http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/ I forgot who posted it but I saved it because it was SO helpful!! I put on the liquid essence instead of a toner. Sometimes there are gel/serum essence products that probably should be used along with a toner...but I'm definitely no expert. I think this link is invaluable though!


 THANK YOU! &lt;3 I had it up as a tab forever but forgot to save it &amp; then my computer crashed. Now I have it saved! And ok, awesome. I thought a toner + the essence might kind of be overkill! I'll just have to experiment with each one &amp; see what works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

> http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/ You are welcome. EDIT - Jexie was faster lol


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

On the site subject, I think points haven't been updated yet - or is it just me?

- And no, not making a complaint, just asking.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And on another note, I take personal offense to the person who accused me of throwing my "free" boxes in their face. I work VERY hard on my reviews, and I have been completely transparent since the beginning of this thread that my boxes were complimentary.
Non-bloggers wouldn't understand, to them it's just you bragging about getting "free stuff". I had people tell me that as well, and at first I was offended, too. Now I just don't care. It takes me at least 3-4 hours to create a blog post for subscription boxes, most of it editing pictures in 3 different programs (4, if I need to make a collage). Do they really think that a $20-some box is a fair payment for all that work? Of course, not, but we do it because we want to share, and nobody would know what to expect without those reviews. 

Sure there are lazy bloggers who snap 1 picture, write down a list of products and call it a day, but you're not one of them. You went above and beyond to help the ladies in this thread, and even spoke to Memebox on everyones behalf. It would be a shame if you now withdrew from this thread, after all you were the one who introduced most of us here to this awesome subscription 




 


I absolutely agree! Blogging is work, a lot of work especially when it comes to pictures. You have to swatch it, get pictures of the swatches in good lighting conditions, use various programs, test/use the products then blog about it.

Sure you get it for "free" but there is expectations from the company and the readers as both want reviews in a timely manner AND for the blogger to be honest with their thoughts. @MissJexie, I would suggest to continue to post about it. If it's not for bloggers then the general public wouldn't know about products and subscription services. I also get free things for reviewing purposes and so as a fellow blogger I'd love to see you continue to post here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 28, 2014)

> On the site subject, I think points haven't been updated yet - or is it just me? - And no, not making a complaint, just asking.


 Not just you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're probably still working on transferring data.


----------



## Patantao (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not just you




They're probably still working on transferring data.
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the site subject, I think points haven't been updated yet - or is it just me?

- And no, not making a complaint, just asking.
Yeah, I don't see my points there either. Hopefully they just haven't been added to the system yet.


----------



## Renata P (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I don't see my points there either. Hopefully they just haven't been added to the system yet.
And I have the old interface! I made some screen-shots for documentation. And my points are still in place I think they need some more time to run the new version properly.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh I leave for 15 minutes and all this stuff takes place! LOL. Awesome. guess what I got today via slow mail? SUPERBOX. #1. Yippee Oh my gosh! The Ddobyul plant stem cell anti aging stuff if awesome!!! I don't think I can pay 73+ For it all the time, but it is awesome! The silky balls are all their meant to be and sorry Rachel stole 2 of them from the bag, couldn't wait to try them, they are awesome, who ever is getting this box will love! love! love it! The recipe cleanser is unlike any cleanser I have ever tried. It is spongy and has a spatula to scoop out! The cheek room lip and cheek is orangey, not my color but I would love in a pink! Rachel if you want this in orange just let me know and it will be put in your ever growing box!!! Good grief! Love this box. Every thing was full size all seven items. There were 3 of the LJH Tea Tree masks and I have yet to try them. I meant to say besides the recipe cleanser I got in this box, in box 6 the .Recipe Water we got that was also in box #1 go together and that is awesome. So glad they put hat in box #6 even if it was a repeat as I didn't get box #1! So sorry about no pics, but flat on my back with my fibro acting up and it's enough to write! Thank God for I pads!!! My lifesaver!!! Well, everyone it hope you have a blessed day and can smile even if it's 5 degrees outside! : (. : ). : ). Nancy


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not just you




They're probably still working on transferring data.
nope! me too


----------



## Jane George (Feb 28, 2014)

> Oh my gosh I leave for 15 minutes and all this stuff takes place! LOL. Awesome. guess what I got today via slow mail? SUPERBOX. #1. Yippee Oh my gosh! The Ddobyul plant stem cell anti aging stuff if awesome!!! I don't think I can pay 73+ For it all the time, but it is awesome! The silky balls are all their meant to be and sorry Rachel stole 2 of them from the bag, couldn't wait to try them, they are awesome, who ever is getting this box will love! love! love it! The recipe cleanser is unlike any cleanser I have ever tried. It is spongy and has a spatula to scoop out! The cheek room lip and cheek is orangey, not my color but I would love in a pink! Rachel if you want this in orange just let me know and it will be put in your ever growing box!!! Good grief! Love this box. Every thing was full size all seven items. There were 3 of the LJH Tea Tree masks and I have yet to try them. I meant to say besides the recipe cleanser I got in this box, in box 6 the .Recipe Water we got that was also in box #1 go together and that is awesome. So glad they put hat in box #6 even if it was a repeat as I didn't get box #1! So sorry about no pics, but flat on my back with my fibro acting up and it's enough to write! Thank God for I pads!!! My lifesaver!!! Well, everyone it hope you have a blessed day and can smile even if it's 5 degrees outside! : (. : ). : ). Nancy





> Thank you so very much! We need this! Appreciate you stepping up!


 I ordered one of these on Sunday. NOT had shipping notification on this yet can't wait. Just hope it is on its way. J


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



You're right about letting it go. Not being able to sometimes is probably one of my biggest flaws. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Next time I start to get stressed or sassy on these threads someone needs to step in and be like,





lol I tried...I don't think it came out right.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I absolutely agree! Blogging is work, a lot of work especially when it comes to pictures. You have to swatch it, get pictures of the swatches in good lighting conditions, use various programs, test/use the products then blog about it.

Sure you get it for "free" but there is expectations from the company and the readers as both want reviews in a timely manner AND for the blogger to be honest with their thoughts. @MissJexie, I would suggest to continue to post about it. If it's not for bloggers then the general public wouldn't know about products and subscription services. I also get free things for reviewing purposes and so as a fellow blogger I'd love to see you continue to post here.

Thank you, Zadi!

You're blog is pretty much the reason why I am even here on MUT in general, so I totally love you for that!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol I tried...I don't think it came out right. 
hahahah just save that picture for a later date and use it on me next time I need a chill pill.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

Only Three days till my '1st box ships Lucky Box #1, I'm looking forward for it to start it's journey to me. If it wasn't for this thread I would be waiting til much later for my 1st box to ship later this month. I like the new website format, I noticed the points did not transfer over, I'll wait a few days or until Box 10 comes out, then I will email that I want to use my points for it. I also noticed not all the products transferred either. I wanted to order the cocoon face scrubs just to try them and they are at an affordable price as well. I put a couple items on my wish list.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

I forgot who posted it but I saved it because it was SO helpful!!

I put on the liquid essence instead of a toner. Sometimes there are gel/serum essence products that probably should be used along with a toner...but I'm definitely no expert. I think this link is invaluable though!
Pssst, it was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But Skin and Tonics is one of my all time FAV blogs regarding skincare. She does some amazing testing. I would really suggest just checking out her blog in general since she is always trying new products and sometimes even finding new HG items.

The new website is ok. Looks much cleaner. I did notice they got rid of the "Drop us a note" thing (or whatever the text said) on the bottom of the screen. With this next baby step, I am hoping it means we are moving closer to an actual subscription so I can stop wondering when the next box is going to drop, ha.


----------



## Rubybeach (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site.....first time posting. Your posts inspired me to order Superbox #1 and box 9. I see there's been changes and I feel for all the people who won't be able to get their Meme boxes (I lived in Australia and understand how irritating it is to be excluded from shipping). Anyways, just thought I'd make it official and stop lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 28, 2014)

Ha, I bet they already had some inquiries about peoples points...


----------



## angienharry (Feb 28, 2014)

> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site.....first time posting. Your posts inspired me to order Superbox #1 and box 9. I see there's been changes and I feel for all the people who won't be able to get their Meme boxes (I lived in Australia and understand how irritating it is to be excluded from shipping). Anyways, just thought I'd make it official and stop lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome!!


----------



## inciaa (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, I'm so glad I cancelled all my orders after customs problems with #4 (still waiting for a refund for this one...). I'd be much more upset right now with what Memebox is doing.

First things first - they are shipping from Asia, not USA, T&amp;C of marking something as a gift are different. Have you ever noticed that no matter what and from whom you order from Asia, it's ALWAYS marked as a gift, huh?

And the way some people are talking in this thread... Wow, just wow. Especially if the changes doesn't concern you. And yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but in that case why are some people trying to shut others mouth?! I thought we were supposed to share our honest opinions on the box and the company here, not only compliments.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *inciaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I'm so glad I cancelled all my orders after customs problems with #4 (still waiting for a refund for this one...). I'd be much more upset right now with what Memebox is doing.

First things first - they are shipping from Asia, not USA, T&amp;C of marking something as a gift are different. Have you ever noticed that no matter what and from whom you order from Asia, it's ALWAYS marked as a gift, huh?

And the way some people are talking in this thread... Wow, just wow. Especially if the changes doesn't concern you. And yes, everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but in that case why are some people trying to shut others mouth?! I thought we were supposed to share our honest opinions on the box and the company here, not only compliments. 

I really think that we should follow the suggestions of the moderators and move on from that part of the conversation. We all agree that it's an unfortunate situation and we all have very strong opinions on the matter, but I think it's time we move forward and let it go.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site.....first time posting. Your posts inspired me to order Superbox #1 and box 9. I see there's been changes and I feel for all the people who won't be able to get their Meme boxes (I lived in Australia and understand how irritating it is to be excluded from shipping). Anyways, just thought I'd make it official and stop lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Welcome! Glad your here to visit with us! Make yourself at home!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nancy


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really think that we should follow the suggestions of the moderators and move on from that part of the conversation. We all agree that it's an unfortunate situation and we all have very strong opinions on the matter, but I think it's time we move forward and let it go.
Agreed. PLEASE


----------



## LadyManah (Feb 28, 2014)

I finally got my tracking for Superbox 1, yay! XD

And I see, using the USPS website, it says first-class international!

No signature needed! This makes me happy, because it means I don't need to sign and it'll be waiting for me when I get my regular mail!

Totally gonna order the superbox 3 as soon as the site is back up! :3


----------



## Donna529 (Feb 28, 2014)

> Only Three days till my '1st box ships Lucky Box #1, I'm looking forward for it to start it's journey to me. If it wasn't for this thread I would be waiting til much later for my 1st box to ship later this month. I like the new website format, I noticed the points did not transfer over, I'll wait a few days or until Box 10 comes out, then I will email that I want to use my points for it. I also noticed not all the products transferred either. I wanted to order the cocoon face scrubs just to try them and they are at an affordable price as well. I put a couple items on my wish list.


 I am getting this box also, as well as 7, S3 and pre ordered 9.I am thinking lucky and #7 will arrive close to each other as lucky is coming standard shipping and 7 is coming express.Excited !


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 28, 2014)

This is a weird question, but does anyone know the purpose of the Nella Fantasia Oneday Whitener? I feel like if my face was any whiter, it would be see through. Is it just a lotion that helps lighten discolorations, or does it actually temporarily whiten your skin?


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 28, 2014)

hey guys! just checked my memebox account and they updated my points! they also rounded up! In my old account, I had $13.14 in points and now I just checked and I have $14 in points!! 

WOO HOO! 

THANKS MEMEBOX! =]


----------



## princesskelly (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh! forgot to say, that memebox #9 is SOLD OUT! maybe box #10 is to be released soon??


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a weird question, but does anyone know the purpose of the Nella Fantasia Oneday Whitener? I feel like if my face was any whiter, it would be see through. Is it just a lotion that helps lighten discolorations, or does it actually temporarily whiten your skin? 

To quote this amazing post: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

_Whitening_
Coinciding with the sunscreen obsession is the fact that fair skin is very highly valued in Asia. There are a ton of whitening products in the Korean and Japanese skin care markets, and many of the multi-functioning products tout whitening properties as one of the major attributes.

Most of these products arenâ€™t actually turning anyoneâ€™s face white- many of them are just brightening products meant to fade dark marks and even out skin tone. However, there are some products that aim to actually lighten the skin, but the effects of the skin lightening are mostly temporary.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To quote this amazing post: http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

_Whitening_
Coinciding with the sunscreen obsession is the fact that fair skin is very highly valued in Asia. There are a ton of whitening products in the Korean and Japanese skin care markets, and many of the multi-functioning products tout whitening properties as one of the major attributes.

Most of these products arenâ€™t actually turning anyoneâ€™s face white- many of them are just brightening products meant to fade dark marks and even out skin tone. However, there are some products that aim to actually lighten the skin, but the effects of the skin lightening are mostly temporary.

Hope that helps!
That is helpful, since I see "whitening" on a lot of products! However, I just googled and saw this site, so now I am worried it will make me look like a ghost! http://www.kpopbeautytips.com/nella-fantasia-one-day-whitener-magical-whitening-lotion.html


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is helpful, since I see "whitening" on a lot of products! However, I just googled and saw this site, so now I am worried it will make me look like a ghost! http://www.kpopbeautytips.com/nella-fantasia-one-day-whitener-magical-whitening-lotion.html
haha omg if it works like that I would love it LOL. I already have super pale skin and I love it. But honestly I think it's advertising similar to the kind you see everyday. Products don't really work the way they say they will. I mean...it's definitely a temporary thing, why not try it and see what happens? LOL (but don't get mad at me if you turn into a ghost!)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 28, 2014)

By the way, I just want to join others in saying how awesome MissJexie is, and how helpful she has been in answering everyone's questions on this thread! I actually won the Memebox giveaway she had on her blog, but I am not saying she is awesome because of that. I really mean it! 



 Memebox definitely picked a great blogger to review their box and be a sort of brand ambassador! 

I can't wait until my lazy mail carrier actually delivers those awesome items she gave away instead of just marking it "delivered" without delivering it! I am so ready to try the Plant Stem Cell T Cream and the Cocoon peeling balls!  (They are supposed to "redeliver" it tomorrow). 

As for the whitening cream, I may just have to try it and see how it works! I do love my pale skin, so I guess the worst that can happen is... I disappear? Haha!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really think that we should follow the suggestions of the moderators and move on from that part of the conversation. We all agree that it's an unfortunate situation and we all have very strong opinions on the matter, but I think it's time we move forward and *let it go.*
please tell me I'm not the only one who bursts into song when seeing those words "let it go".     and please tell me people will get that i'm referring to 'Frozen'.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, I just want to join others in saying how awesome MissJexie is, and how helpful she has been in answering everyone's questions on this thread! I actually won the Memebox giveaway she had on her blog, but I am not saying she is awesome because of that. I really mean it! 



 Memebox definitely picked a great blogger to review their box and be a sort of brand ambassador! 

I can't wait until my lazy mail carrier actually delivers those awesome items she gave away instead of just marking it "delivered" without delivering it! I am so ready to try the Plant Stem Cell T Cream and the Cocoon peeling balls!  (They are supposed to "redeliver" it tomorrow). 

As for the whitening cream, I may just have to try it and see how it works! I do love my pale skin, so I guess the worst that can happen is... I disappear? Haha! 




I was SO happy someone from MUT won that giveaway!! I can't wait to hear what you think of everything! I'm going to post a review on my blog in a few days on the Plant Stem Cell Cream because I am obsessed with it and the entire world needs to know LOL

When I FINALLY get my #6 box I will totally take one for the team and slap on some of that whitening stuff and see what happens! LOL


----------



## CharstarWishes (Feb 28, 2014)

> hey guys! just checked my memebox account and they updated my points! they also rounded up! In my old account, I had $13.14 in points and now I just checked and I have $14 in points!!Â  WOO HOO!Â  THANKS MEMEBOX! =]


 That was really nice of them to round up the account points. I just checked mine and it was rounded up also!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 1, 2014)

> By the way, I just want to join others in saying how awesome MissJexie is, and how helpful she has been in answering everyone's questions on this thread! I actually won the Memebox giveaway she had on her blog, but I am not saying she is awesome because of that. I really mean it!Â :icon_wink Â Memebox definitely picked a great blogger to review their box and be a sort of brand ambassador!Â  I can't wait until my lazy mail carrier actually delivers those awesome items she gave away instead of just marking it "delivered" without delivering it! I am so ready to try the Plant Stem Cell T Cream and the Cocoon peeling balls!Â Â (They are supposed to "redeliver" it tomorrow).Â  As for the whitening cream, I may just have to try it and see how it works! I do love my pale skin, so I guess the worst that can happen is... I disappear? Haha!Â


 Congratulations on getting the box! It was fun trying for it! MISSJEXIE. Is a blessing and I so agree with you on every level of your post! I have said this in my own post and I can't say it enough! So thank you for saying it again and again! : )


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 1, 2014)

Yay their site is back up and so are my points - but the orders section is empty and it says I have "placed no orders" - I have boxes #8, #9 and #10 (bundle) on preorder. Have shot off an email and hope it's put right soon. Anyone else with a blank order section or is it just me?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay their site is back up and so are my points - but the orders section is empty and it says I have "placed no orders" - I have boxes #8, #9 and #10 (bundle) on preorder. Have shot off an email and hope it's put right soon. Anyone else with a blank order section or is it just me?
Hmmm that may just be something that hasn't shown up/been added to the site yet? Did you get this e-mail? I followed the link provided and it seems it took me to a version of the old site that allows me to track orders. Maybe try that?

Dear customer, 

We're currently in the process of updating your Memepoints, they will show up in your account really soon. We really appreciate your patience! Also, you may track any previous orders youâ€™ve had with us through our tracking system: http://track.memebox.comhttp://Memebox.us3.list-manage1.com...26993813c2&amp;id=3d79da07ab&amp;e=c8923ac4f3 

Thank you. 

Memebox Team.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm that may just be something that hasn't shown up/been added to the site yet? Did you get this e-mail? I followed the link provided and it seems it took me to a version of the old site that allows me to track orders. Maybe try that?

Dear customer, 

We're currently in the process of updating your Memepoints, they will show up in your account really soon. We really appreciate your patience! Also, you may track any previous orders youâ€™ve had with us through our tracking system: http://track.memebox.comhttp://Memebox.us3.list-manage1.com...26993813c2&amp;id=3d79da07ab&amp;e=c8923ac4f3 

Thank you. 

Memebox Team.
Argh, I never got that email! Nothing since the "Transitioning to a new platform" thing, not a peep except for the tickets for my emails. Do I have to "re-sign-up" for emails?

Thanks a bunch for sharing that. I hit that link in your message and my orders are showing up. Whew. Super-relieved to see that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've decided to use up my points on Superbox #2 - it's adding $3 as tax, in addition to the $7.99 postage. So I get only $14 to redeem. Ah well.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh, I never got that email! Nothing since the "Transitioning to a new platform" thing, not a peep except for the tickets for my emails. Do I have to "re-sign-up" for emails?

Thanks a bunch for sharing that. I hit that link in your message and my orders are showing up. Whew. Super-relieved to see that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've decided to use up my points on Superbox #2 - it's adding $3 as tax, in addition to the $7.99 postage. So I get only $14 to redeem. Ah well.

You're very welcome! I'm glad I could ease your mind.





I'm not sure about the re-signing up for e-mails. I occasionally don't get e-mails that others get and vice versa...I think maybe their e-mail system is a bit glitchy.

I'm hoarding my points and not really sure if I want to spend them on a box, or buy a couple of full size items that I've been eyeing lately. Does anyone know what kind of shipping charges they have for regular orders?


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You're very welcome! I'm glad I could ease your mind.






I'm not sure about the re-signing up for e-mails. I occasionally don't get e-mails that others get and vice versa...I think maybe their e-mail system is a bit glitchy.

I'm hoarding my points and not really sure if I want to spend them on a box, or buy a couple of full size items that I've been eyeing lately. Does anyone know what kind of shipping charges they have for regular orders?

I was interested in buying a CC cream but the charge for shipping was 10.99$ so I resigned and hoped to order it together with the next Memebox. As I don't know if I get to buy any more of those (meaning if they offer sth new till the end of March), I'll probably spend my points on some Superbox and maybe add some extra products so they could ship together.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 1, 2014)

Do overseas companies have to charge tax?? I see this when I add a box to my cart on the pretty new site.

:/

For some reason I can convince myself 39.99 + 6.99 shipping - $14 of points is ok, but apparently $35-36 dollars starts tipping over my threshold of "this is ridiculous, why am I spending all this money"


----------



## Cola (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow. I was going to just use my remaining points to order the Superbox 3 and eyeliner pack. I had to refrain myself because it's really expensive now. Grand total is $94.23 (includes $16.58 shipping and $5.92 tax)! Too bad I didn't order just a day before all the changes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I assume now Memebox will not offer the free shipping over $69.99 promo. However, I understand the reasons for the tax and shipping but wow it's expensive for me.


----------



## migasa (Mar 1, 2014)

on a new page:
- we have higher prices,
- additional pay tax


----------



## Cola (Mar 1, 2014)

This makes me sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to use up my points ASAP though. Memebox keeps on making changes to the site and to my account without notifying me! Last week they deducted 33 points from my account without notifying me! I had to contact them twice to get that sorted out! Oh well, love their boxes though so I just overlook it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 1, 2014)

At the moment I'm not able to add anything to my cart, I guess the site's not working properly. I don't know if they realize it but I don't believe all those not too positive changes will not gain them more customers. I hope I'll just get the chance to use up my points and then I'm gone - not that I really have any choice as they won't ship to Europe anymore, but I'm starting to think it was going to get too expensive for me anyway.

Hope they'll manage to work on the situation to come to best results possible for everyone.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 1, 2014)

I was lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Used my points for Recipe cleanser and bought Superbox 3 one day before these tax/shipping changes...


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 1, 2014)

> This makes me sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to use up my points ASAP though. Memebox keeps on making changes to the site and to my account without notifying me! Last week they deducted 33 points from my account without notifying me! I had to contact them twice to get that sorted out! Oh well, love their boxes though so I just overlook it.


 Im SB 1 box info still says free shipping. However it is charging for it.This maybe my deal breaker as they are really expensive now with the taxes and shipping.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 1, 2014)

Who exactly are we paying tax to? I'm not buying anything if they're going to try to charge invisible taxes. Edit: Just tried and calculated. Looks like they're charging 8.3% sales tax. So...I looked it up. Seoul has a vat of 10%, usually already in the price of an item. Items can actually get a vat refund if taken outside the country. So what is this tax for exactly? It seems likely that they double taxing.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do overseas companies have to charge tax?? I see this when I add a box to my cart on the pretty new site.

:/

For some reason I can convince myself 39.99 + 6.99 shipping - $14 of points is ok, but apparently $35-36 dollars starts tipping over my threshold of "this is ridiculous, why am I spending all this money" 




I always thought you only paid tax to your country and the exporter had to bear taxes of his/her country - the person importing the product pays *their *country in the form of customs duty... I could be wrong about Korea/elsewhere, but that is the rule here, so there is no double taxation.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, sales tax too. AM glad I used my points prior too. I really like that they clarified prior order queries too.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 1, 2014)

Changes... They will lose a lot of customers I guess...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 1, 2014)

> Changes... They will lose a lot of customers I guess...


 They just removed continents of potential customers first.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 1, 2014)

I ordered box 8 and was going to wait and see how things played out before using my points/money to buy anything else. Then I thought, with the the constant changes I really don't want to continue with this company. I went ahead and used my points toward the makeup super box and was thinking that was probably going to be my last purchase. Hearing how great the products are, I was still saving a glimmer of hope though. Literally two days later they made more changes-changed the website, started add tax and I am glad I used my points when I did. I don't feel the company is bad per se. Just not a good fit for me. I wish them the best but I'm definitely out.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 1, 2014)

I just messed them to see why they are charging tax See if they respond.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 1, 2014)

Doesn't it say they have an office out of California? Maybe they have to charge US taxes?I remember seeing something on the old site. I see they are a corp, also. Wonder if they were before. It is better business wise to incorporate.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 1, 2014)

Keep us posted on the response to the tax thing! Interested to see what that's all about.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't want to overload them with e-mails so I'll hold off on messaging them. But please someone let us know what's up with the taxes if you hear back from them soon!


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 1, 2014)

> Doesn't it say they have an office out of California? Maybe they have to charge US taxes?I remember seeing something on the old site. I see they are a corp, also. Wonder if they were before. It is better business wise to incorporate.


 Yes they do but that should be just for CA residents then.I get they are still working the kinks out but the sales tax is wrong.The other Korean sites I order from do not charge it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 1, 2014)

Here is some information about charging sales tax for online sales: http://www.sba.gov/content/collecting-sales-tax-over-internet


----------



## Jane George (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I might get charged taxes when I order from wantable but never come across any other incidences of that. Memebox certainly likes to make buying from them very interesting. But definitely good to learn new things about business practices in my opinion.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 1, 2014)

> I think I might get charged taxes when I order from wantable but never come across any other incidences of that. Memebox certainly likes to make buying from them very interesting. But definitely good to learn new things about business practices in my opinion.


 US sales tax is by state so it doesn't seem right that you are getting charged...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 1, 2014)

I suppose it could be uk import tax.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 1, 2014)

Getting excited.  Just got an e-mail updating my Super Box 2!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 1, 2014)

Updating how?


----------



## elainecad (Mar 1, 2014)

Shipping date of March 14th, how it is  shipping. Shows my address and ask if any info needs to be corrected. Shipping policy when I will  receive my tracking number, etc.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 1, 2014)

So bummed I didn't get to use my points before all these changes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> waaahhh


----------



## Cola (Mar 1, 2014)

I just sent yet another email to Memebox regarding the tax and shipping. Now awaiting for a response. I've said this before and I still believe that although Memebox is awesome, they really lack communication with their customers. I mean, if they were to only properly communicate the changes then customers (like me) wouldn't feel the need to flood them with so many email inquiries. My initial thought, regarding tax, was that they've worked with some broker and collected custom duties on your behalf. Some businesses practice this. However, I don't have extensive knowledge on this topic so I really don't know.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 1, 2014)

Very sad about the taxes. I was waiting to see the previews of SB 2 before buying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 2, 2014)

I think that this is simply the higher the price. So hide it.

each of us in his country pays taxes


----------



## Cola (Mar 2, 2014)

> I think that this is simply the higher the price. So hide it. each of us in his country pays taxes


 I am beginning to think so too because this extra tax calculation makes no sense. I'm eagerly waiting for a response from them for an explanation.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm wondering: did any of non-American customers get their points rounded up? Or don't we qualify since we're not going to be around for much longer?

Edit. I just got them rounded up so it's ok. Hope to still buy sth nice before the possibilty is gone for me


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm still trying to decide what to spend my points on! I've been eyeing a few things in the shop, but I'm afraid a new Lucky box or superbox will come out RIGHT afterwards and I'll regret it. GRRR I hate having to make decisions LOL


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

I just did not love my box enough to put up with this wackiness. I get too much good stuff from my other boxes to care much about meme. Which makes me very sad. I want this to be  my new thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

EXCEPT! I just saw I have about $10 in points and I am too cheap to let that go. Any one get a Hydration box yet?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really think that we should follow the suggestions of the moderators and move on from that part of the conversation. We all agree that it's an unfortunate situation and we all have very strong opinions on the matter, but I think it's time we move forward and let it go.
And I really  think we should let moderators step in if there is an issue rather than once again trying to impose our personal interpretations of  comments on others and shutting down conversation. Thank you.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EXCEPT! I just saw I have about $10 in points and I am too cheap to let that go. Any one get a Hydration box yet?
It's pre-order, they're going to be shipped on March, 21, so unfortunately no possibility to check what's inside yet.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's pre-order, they're going to be shipped on March, 21, so unfortunately no possibility to check what's inside yet.
Ahhh... thanks! I have had so many emails from them and I am not invested in writing down deadlines!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahhh... thanks! I have had so many emails from them and I am not invested in writing down deadlines!
I don't write them down either - it's always much easier to check them in the description of the box you're interested in


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stepping in to request that 1) this discussion get back on track and away from any sort of personal discussion/judgment of other members, and 2) that everyone please remember our Rule #1 (posted below). * I think enough has been said on both sides, and it's time to let the matter rest.*  If you have concerns about Memebox no longer shipping to your country (for which I'm so sorry to hear about!  That stinks!), I do suggest that you contact Memebox directly for an explanation.  You are more than welcome to post their response to this thread, if you believe it will help other members understand the reasoning behind Memebox's decision.  As always, feel free to contact myself or any other moderator with questions or comments.  

Thanks!  Rule #1:


Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I really  think we should let moderators step in if there is an issue rather than once again trying to impose our personal interpretations of  comments on others and shutting down conversation. Thank you.

A moderator did step in, and ask that we let that part of the conversation end, as it was getting out of hand on both sides. Rather than ignore that request and continue going back and forth and wait for a moderator to step in a second time, I thought I would continue to do what was asked of us.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


A moderator did step in, and ask that we let that part of the conversation end, as it was getting out of hand on both sides. Rather than ignore that request and continue going back and forth and wait for a moderator to step in a second time, I thought I would continue to do what was asked of us.
I sent you a message privately.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay, wait, am I missing something? I went back through posts and missed this. Shipping is $25!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, wait, am I missing something? I went back through posts and missed this. Shipping is $25!!
Maybe you're looking at express shipping? It's always been over 20$ and standard for boxes is still 6.99$. But I think the shipping for individual items in the shop is higher and you don't pay the same cost when you order a few things but they add it up somehow.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah shipping is $25 standard &amp; $50 for express lol. No thanks! I guess I'll save my points for box 10 since shipping is cheaper on the boxes.


----------



## Cola (Mar 2, 2014)

Haha really have to give it to Memebox. It's definitely interesting. I really don't know how these people can do business. So, I just decided to plunge and get Superbox 3. Now there's no option for $6.99 standard shipping. The only option is $23.20 express shipping!!! Again, where are my notices?! Omg, it seems like the longer I wait for a silver lining from this company the more expensive it gets! I really regret that I took credits over refunds for my canceled order. Now, I'm in a tough situation, I have to use my points somehow. I'm definitely SOL. Again, I'm still waiting for a reply. Hope they eventually respond before boxes become too costly to even be worth it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah shipping is $25 standard &amp; $50 for express lol. No thanks!

I guess I'll save my points for box 10 since shipping is cheaper on the boxes.
Seriously!? Then I totally missed it too. I'm gonna spend my points on Box 10 and possibly Superbox 2 as well in that situation.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there an amount you can spend to get free shipping? I'm on mobile, but I could have sworn it used to say something on the main site. I thought it was $75, but I have that in my cart &amp; it's charging me 30ish for standard shipping.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha really have to give it to Memebox. It's definitely interesting. I really don't know how these people can do business.

So, I just decided to plunge and get Superbox 3. Now there's no option for $6.99 standard shipping. The only option is $23.20 express shipping!!!

Again, where are my notices?! Omg, it seems like the longer I wait for a silver lining from this company the more expensive it gets! I really regret that I took credits over refunds for my canceled order. Now, I'm in a tough situation, I have to use my points somehow. I'm definitely SOL. Again, I'm still waiting for a reply. Hope they eventually respond before boxes become too costly to even be worth it.
It's the same with Superbox 2 now! They're really going over the top... I hope I'll just manage to get Box 10 this month for some normal price and then I'm gone anyway.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

I nearly fainted! I may have to waste my $10 in points.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there an amount you can spend to get free shipping? I'm on mobile, but I could have sworn it used to say something on the main site.

I thought it was $75, but I have that in my cart &amp; it's charging me 30ish for standard shipping.
It used to be 69.99$ I believe. But sb reported earlier that it didn't work that way anymore...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

It's getting better and better you know. We get a messege that we need to spend our points before the end of March a few hours before they close the site to establish a new one and now that's what's happening. Exorbitant charges on everything...

And I've got 17$ to use


----------



## Cola (Mar 2, 2014)

Just a little off topic, so I just made an order (just to get it over with). I've noticed that now when an order is placed, a help desk ticket is automatically generated.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 2, 2014)

I have been thinking about buying the Superbox #3, but the website is only giving me a $25.60 express shipping option... not. happening. 

Edit: Also, with a random store item, my standard shipping is now listed at $10.99. How were they able to ship my Luckybox #1 for $6.99 but this small random item is $4 more only a few weeks later? 

Kindof doubting I'll ever make a purchase from memebox again at this point. :-/ Sticking to W2Beauty.. it's just more cost effective for me with all these price changes and exorbitant shipping costs. Not trying to offend anyone or come off like I'm solely complaining, these are just extra costs that I'm not interested in paying.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not able to spend my points, they do not show up when I try to finish an order - though I can see in my account that I "had" 32 points.

Besides that, when I set my country to get a shipping quote, it says it's not available.

I already sent them an email and am waiting for a answer wich I will post here if you want.

Thanks


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 2, 2014)

It seems that the shipping increases with the number of items or weight of the order. If you order 1 or two items the shipping will probably end up somewhere between 4 - 10 dollars which is reasonable. Im guessing the memeboxes or superboxes weigh more which is why the shipping increased? Not so sure on that...Oh and your points seem to cover shipping if you have enough. 

I'm definitely considering ordering some of the makeup items since they are cheaper and i can get more for the points i have earned... but im wating to see if my super box 2 has the same items or not.. .I don't really need duplicates of the same thing. Ugh... by then who knows what they will do to their  shipping and item cost.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know what's going on: if you order a Superbox plus one other product you can choose standard for $6.99. If I choose a single product from a shop at the moment it also shows $6.99 standard. I don't know if they know what they're doing but they're seriously going to lose lots of customers if it goes on.


----------



## Cola (Mar 2, 2014)

> I have been thinking about buying the Superbox #3, but the website is only giving me a $25.60 express shipping option... not. happening.Â  Edit: Also, with a random store item, my standard shipping is now listed at $10.99. How were they able to ship my Luckybox #1 for $6.99 but this small random item is $4 more only a few weeks later?Â  Kindof doubting I'll ever make a purchase from memebox again at this point. :-/ Sticking to W2Beauty.. it's just more cost effective for me with all these price changes and exorbitant shipping costs. Not trying to offend anyone or come off like I'm solely complaining, these are just extra costs that I'm not interested in paying.Â


 I completely understand and agree with you. Boxes will still be available for me (live in NA) but for the most part I'm done as well. It'll be a sad breakup since these boxes are hard to replace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways, I've noticed that for some items you can find cheaper elsewhere. Just look around! Plus, I miss the therapeutic experience of online shopping after a long day from work.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, new hour new changes. Some items rose in price on the site move too I think.


----------



## Cola (Mar 2, 2014)

> I don't know what's going on: if you order a Superbox plus one other product you can choose standard for $6.99. If I choose a single product from a shop at the moment it also shows $6.99 standard. I don't know if they know what they're doing but they're seriously going to lose lots of customers if it goes on.


 I took a chance and did that. Maybe this is because of the new platform? I don't know


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I took a chance and did that. Maybe this is because of the new platform? I don't know
I don't know either but it's just hard to make sense out of this with all the changes. I sent them an email asking what's going on and even though I don't expect a quick answer. I hope it'll just let them find out that sth is wrong and maybe they'll correct it if it's about the platform.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 2, 2014)

The best option is mask for 1.30 and SB2 = standard shipping for 4.87. That is hard to believe what's going on.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 2, 2014)

Patantao, cannot you move the scale of the points slider? That's strange.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Patantao, cannot you move the scale of the points slider? That's strange.


This is what I see:


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 2, 2014)

For SB 1 there is free standard shipping button again but the tax is still being added. On a better note my lucky box should be shipping later today as it's almost Monday in Korea!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 2, 2014)

Does memebox still have a Facebook page? I wanted to voice my concerns there but can't find it.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is what I see:




Upss... You cannot even choose your country for shipping. Even more strange. I hope they will fix it soon.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does memebox still have a Facebook page? I wanted to voice my concerns there but can't find it.

I think they deleted/deactivated it




  I wrote a comment on there before asking them to slow down with their box releases but the page I wrote on before is gone!!

This is a bit discouraging. I am hoping most of the issue of the high shipping charges are related to the launch of the new platform, but I am so uncomfortable with the sales tax issue. The tax rate is approximately 8.25% of whatever the box is, but the California sales tax (according to Google) is 7.5%. Not to mention as others have said that only residents of California should be charged. I am interested to hear what memebox says about this!! I really hope they can get their business model to be a bit more consistent soon because I love the boxes they are selling!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 2, 2014)

Very odd... Can't see it matching any us state tax tbh.


----------



## migasa (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you know when will be 10 box?


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 2, 2014)

> I think they deleted/deactivated it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  I wrote a comment on there before asking them to slow down with their box releases but the page I wrote on before is gone!! This is a bit discouraging. I am hoping most of the issue of the high shipping charges are related to the launch of the new platform, but I am so uncomfortable with the sales tax issue. The tax rate is approximately 8.25% of whatever the box is, but the California sales tax (according to Google) is 7.5%. Not to mention as others have said that only residents of California should be charged. I am interested to hear what memebox says about this!! I really hope they can get their business model to be a bit more consistent soon because I love the boxes they are selling!


 Thanks. Tax rates are pretty complex. For instance, I grew up in Texas and tax there is 6 (or 6.5, not sure) but Houston has a much higher rate because local government tacks on more. The same happens in every other big city, so depending on where they are in Cali, it will be higher. However, 8.3 is what I calculated and that is somewhat of an unusual number. Additionally, the only state that should be charged a tax is Cali and not other residents. 8.25,if that is what others are getting is pretty common.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks.

Tax rates are pretty complex. For instance, I grew up in Texas and tax there is 6 (or 6.5, not sure) but Houston has a much higher rate because local government tacks on more. The same happens in every other big city, so depending on where they are in Cali, it will be higher. However, 8.3 is what I calculated and that is somewhat of an unusual number. Additionally, the only state that should be charged a tax is Cali and not other residents. 8.25,if that is what others are getting is pretty common.
Clear explanation about taxes in CA you may find here: http://blog.taxjar.com/sales-tax-for-california/ and it is consistent with more detailed an official information from the page: http://www.boe.ca.gov/info/taxoverview.htm. Anyway it seems to me that the tax for most customers should be 7.5% not 8.25% (it's not even the tax for Santa Clara where they have their address). Some internet shops in CA add tax 6.5% as the sales tax consists of 2 components (6.5 +1.0) and they don't add one part of it. Residents of the district where the company has it's residence should pay additionally district (local) sales tax. Actually it seems quite interesting for me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

By adding a $2mask I can get $4.87 shipping. This has to be a website glitch.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By adding a $2mask I can get $4.87 shipping. This has to be a website glitch.
Yeah, there does seem to be something strange going on.  If I put under $50 in my cart with the Superbox I can only get Express shipping for $25.  If I put $50-$54 in my cart shipping is $4.87.  If I put $55-$61 in it's $6.99 but if I put $64 then its $10.99.

If I put $65-$104 in my cart, shipping is $4.87 again.  Anything over that is $6.99 until you hit $150, then is 10.99 again!

This was all with the superbox in the cart.  If I took out the superbox, the shipping was completely different!  Under $42 was $10.99 and over $42 was $16.58!  Over $97 was $24 something.

So basically, if you want to buy something, mess around a lot to find the best shipping option for yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, there does seem to be something strange going on.  If I put under $50 in my cart with the Superbox I can only get Express shipping for $25.  If I put $50-$54 in my cart shipping is $4.87.  If I put $55-$61 in it's $6.99 but if I put $64 then its $10.99.

If I put $65-$104 in my cart, shipping is $4.87 again.  Anything over that is $6.99 until you hit $150, then is 10.99 again!

This was all with the superbox in the cart.  If I took out the superbox, the shipping was completely different!  Under $42 was $10.99 and over $42 was $16.58!  Over $97 was $24 something.

So basically, if you want to buy something, mess around a lot to find the best shipping option for yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for working on the many options.  Was this just superbox one or any superbox?


----------



## tulippop (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for working on the many options.  Was this just superbox one or any superbox?
I get the $4.86 shipping option when I put in the superbox #2 that is 39.99 and the mask for 1.30.  Otherwise I just get the express shipping with only the box in my cart.  I have $11 dollars in points and am also trying to use it up.  =/


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for working on the many options.  Was this just superbox one or any superbox?
This was using the Superbox #3 which was $45.99.  I used the Collagen Eye Patch and the Aloe Mask to get the different prices by increments (adding one patch and one mask, one mask and three patches, or two Superbox #3 and one, two, four or five masks).

The other combinations I tried I used the Look At My Eyes 3 color palette ( with and without masks, in amounts from 1-5) without Superboxes. 

It seems really random except the having a Superbox in there *does* make a difference of some kind, I just can't figure out why or what the algorithm might be regarding shipping.


----------



## Cola (Mar 3, 2014)

So I just checked the site again. The good news is that the standard $6.99 shipping is now added to both Superbox 2&amp;3! On the other hand, I've noticed a slight increase in price for a few items. Earlier this morning the eyeliner set was for $25.74 now the same set has increased in price to $29.00. The Recipe Spray Water Essence product price had also increased by $3.00. However, I don't know about any other items since I didn't follow any other product prices. Also, I think they've fixed the random shipping fees (mentioned in earlier posts). Now that the shipping fee error appears to be fixed, it could even be a bit more costly. I said earlier, the shipping error might be the result of the new website platform. Well at least ordering the boxes could be normal again!


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 3, 2014)

Does someone know when box # 10 will be available ?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I just checked the site again. The good news is that the standard $6.99 shipping is now added to both Superbox 2&amp;3!

On the other hand, I've noticed a slight increase in price for a few items. Earlier this morning the eyeliner set was for $25.74 now the same set has increased in price to $29.00. The Recipe Spray Water Essence product price had also increased by $3.00.
However, I don't know about any other items since I didn't follow any other product prices.

Also, I think they've fixed the random shipping fees (mentioned in earlier posts). Now that the shipping fee error appears to be fixed, it could even be a bit more costly.

I said earlier, the shipping error might be the result of the new website platform. Well at least ordering the boxes could be normal again!

You are absolutely right!  They did fix it!  Now the $6.99 shipping option is there for the superboxes instead of only Express!

I also noticed that the prices went up.  In my opinion, the things I would buy I would still buy at the price they are now.  Still worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I was SO happy someone from MUT won that giveaway!! I can't wait to hear what you think of everything! I'm going to post a review on my blog in a few days on the Plant Stem Cell Cream because I am obsessed with it and the entire world needs to know LOL

When I FINALLY get my #6 box I will totally take one for the team and slap on some of that whitening stuff and see what happens! LOL




I had a small party last night, and I was showing people some of the Korean products I've gotten. We came across the whitening lotion again, so I put some on my arm. I did not notice a difference, maybe because I am so pale to begin with. One of my Hispanic friends put a small amount on his arm, and you could definitely see the whitening effect! I guess you have to be tanner to begin with to really see the results, but it does work.


----------



## Cola (Mar 3, 2014)

> Does someone know when box # 10 will be available ?


 Available now! With $6.99 standard shipping!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yay! And an extra $2 in points for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elainecad (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BelleBeryl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does someone know when box # 10 will be available ?

Right now!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Available now! With $6.99 standard shipping!
Whew, hard to  keep up. Saw the  e-mail and  quick ordered!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 3, 2014)

I still don't really want to pay a tax until they explain why they are charging us a tax. I will probably also be really backed up with product, so I have to think about it hehe


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 3, 2014)

It ships in mid May...that's a little far out for my liking. I think I'll wait this one out.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 3, 2014)

Awww.. are they not offering the $5 in points to help offset the $7 we have to pay for shipping anymore??


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 3, 2014)

I got the email from Meme re: the addition of two points to our accounts to celebrate the new launch but I notice that mine have not shown up yet. Has anyone else's shown up? TY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 3, 2014)

I went ahead and ordered #10, I am super happy I can use my old points on this one. I used them all except for the $2 they are going to add from today, my total was only $4.24.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It had a .25 tax, but they have given me enough credit, to cover that so I am not worrying about that at this time. I think even with all the change I'm going to be really happy with my boxes! I really miss the $5 credit for slow shipping. I wonder how we will earn credits in the future ?


----------



## elainecad (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the email from Meme re: the addition of two points to our accounts to celebrate the new launch but I notice that mine have not shown up yet. Has anyone else's shown up? TY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Mine are not showing yet. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Amanda xo (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine only show up when I head to checkout to redeem them on a box.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine only show up when I head to checkout to redeem them on a box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine only show up when I head to checkout to redeem them on a box.
I will check it out tomorrow and see if I get lucky and they show up then ;-)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went ahead and ordered #10, I am super happy I can use my old points on this one. I used them all except for the $2 they are going to add from today, my total was only $4.24.




It had a .25 tax, but they have given me enough credit, to cover that so I am not worrying about that at this time. I think even with all the change I'm going to be really happy with my boxes!

I really miss the $5 credit for slow shipping. I wonder how we will earn credits in the future ?
Oh you can use points on this one even though it's a preorder? I remember that we weren't able to use points on the last box because of the weird "pay $1 now and pay later" system. I might pick up box #10 and do another giveaway when it comes!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2014)

Well yay! I got memebox #10 and another Plant Stem Cell Goddess Cream (I'm obsessed with this cream, this is my third jar since December) and I'm only paying $1.08 before shipping, with shipping was only $12.77.

I hope #10 is a good box!!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope it's good too! Lucky box should have shipped today, we should get tracking in a few days. Anyone try the cocoon face scrubs, how do they do removing dry skin? I have some stubborn areas, in the last few days.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 4, 2014)

Just now I ordered box # 10  so waiting now ( I emailed today as I do not see my pre-order of box # 9 on my account order info page)


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 4, 2014)

No answers on the sales tax issue? Lucky box is available again to order, fyi. Sales tax for me on box 10 is 1.90.Looks to be around 8 percent.I live in New Jersey.tax here is 7 percent. Memebox seems to be avoiding answering inquiries about this.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 4, 2014)

> Just now I ordered box # 10 Â so waiting now ( I emailed today as I do not see my pre-order of box # 9 on my account order info page)


 I don't think that will show up at all since it was pre-ordered from that celery service, you should have gotten an email confirmation . That was part of the reason I passed on #9, the other was I could not use my points for it.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 4, 2014)

Have emailed them today to see if my orders from last week, a primer and superbox one, have been shipped. Hope the shipped it day after order like it says on site.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 4, 2014)

I still can't order anything. I get the same thing I did before - "contact Memebox" - they are not accepting Portugal as destination.

Besides that, I can see my 2 pts they gave, but the previous 32 are still unavailable. It's been 2 days and still no answer to my ticket.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still can't order anything. I get the same thing I did before - "contact Memebox" - they are not accepting Portugal as destination.

Besides that, I can see my 2 pts they gave, but the previous 32 are still unavailable. It's been 2 days and still no answer to my ticket.
That's really strange, I have no idea what's the problem here. I've just used my points today to buy Box 10 and had no trouble with placing my order for Poland.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2014)

Caved and ordered up #10.  Now for the excruciating wait!  That's always the hardest part for me with the boxes...  I'm all about immediate gratification!


----------



## olinni (Mar 4, 2014)

is anyone else seeing a sales tax when they order the boxes?! I'm from New York

There was no tax before!!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 4, 2014)

Luckybox is restocked if anyone is interested.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *olinni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is anyone else seeing a sales tax when they order the boxes?! I'm from New York

There was no tax before!! 
Yes, my last 2 orders have sales  tax on them.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 4, 2014)

> is anyone else seeing a sales tax when they order the boxes?! I'm from New York There was no tax before!!Â


 I emailed them 4 days ago and they have not responded as to why they are charging tax.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Ordered box 10 and used up all 23 points. I paid $7.43 total, shipping $6.99 and tax $.44, I was afraid I might not get to use all the points with all these changes. Overall, I'm excited!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm super sad right now!! I've been saving up points since memebox #1, and finally had about $40 to spend and got box #10 and some goddess cream...and THEN the restock Luckybox!!! I've been waiting forever for that to restock so I could gift it to my sister who is having some serious skin issues right now.

MEH memebox &lt;/3 I probably should have e-mailed them about it beforehand . womp womp


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw Luckybox was restocked, this one lists a different shipping date - April 1, I emailed to make sure that the one that should have shipped yesterday was shipped or to see if they have again changed the shipping date. I hope not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also see it doesn't list which boxes they will choose to get items from, I think Lucky box will be my favorite box to buy. I so want to see my 1st one, I'm on a buying freeze now for memebox, until my 1st box arrives.


----------



## EmGee (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm super sad right now!! I've been saving up points since memebox #1, and finally had about $40 to spend and got box #10 and some goddess cream...and THEN the restock Luckybox!!! I've been waiting forever for that to restock so I could gift it to my sister who is having some serious skin issues right now.

MEH memebox &lt;/3 I probably should have e-mailed them about it beforehand . womp womp




If your sister is having skin issues, maybe the cream Zyderma made with Microsilver can help?

I have been using that for  a few different skin issues since Nov and sent the company my before and after pics (I was not paid,but did get a bunch of product and do actually buy their product too still....).

My pics are on their facebook...so my pics of my knees and elbow are on there...

So maybe that could help her??

There is other brands of Microsilver cream you can buy,but have not tried others yet..plan to just to see how they compare.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If your sister is having skin issues, maybe the cream Zyderma made with Microsilver can help?

I have been using that for  a few different skin issues since Nov and sent the company my before and after pics (I was not paid,but did get a bunch of product and do actually buy their product too still....).

My pics are on their facebook...so my pics of my knees and elbow are on there...

So maybe that could help her??

There is other brands of Microsilver cream you can buy,but have not tried others yet..plan to just to see how they compare.

Thanks for that info, I will check that stuff out for sure!  She's basically just trying to find a skincare balance. She either doesn't do enough, or she does WAY too much and tries hundreds of products in a very small time frame. I've been waiting for a lucky box so I could introduce her to some korean skin care, as we both have similar skin and I find that a lot of the korean items I've been trying in memebox have been gentle, yet effective for me, so I'm hoping they would be for her too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckybox is restocked if anyone is interested.


Yay, got one ! with help from my Memepoints !


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Anyone have any advice what I should use for freckles/age spots (can't really tell the difference). I'm ok with what I have but I'm getting mooore! I'm using dark spot corrector by garnier and Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair and I don't see any results. Sorry if this is the wrong thread but I tried skin care forum but I haven't got a response yet. Yes, I apply sunscreen even at home and I don't go outside often.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I hope it's good too! Lucky box should have shipped today, we should get tracking in a few days.


Anyone try the cocoon face scrubs, how do they do removing dry skin?
I have some stubborn areas, in the last few days.
I look forward to trying those ! are they made from real cocoons or? I have no idea ! lol


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just used up my $20 in points to buy the restocked Lucky Box #1.......I'm afraid the point system will be going away.

Has anyone received Luckybox #1 yet?  I'm curious about what's going to be in it, but can't seem to find any reviews or spoilers.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone received or seen a review of the last LuckyBox?  I'm sooooooo tempted...


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have any advice what I should use for freckles/age spots (can't really tell the difference). I'm ok with what I have but I'm getting mooore! I'm using dark spot corrector by garnier and Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair and I don't see any results. Sorry if this is the wrong thread but I tried skin care forum but I haven't got a response yet. Yes, I apply sunscreen even at home and I don't go outside often.

I bet the Korean Whitening creams would work !  Im 42 and getting lots of them on my face and arms. Im going to use the pumpkin mask I got from a past IPSY too see if that works


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks! Luckily I get it in one of my boxes! We're same age by the way!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 4, 2014)

Original luckyboxes were supposed to ship 3/3 so no one has gotten them. Each box is also supposed to be different. If you want to know what's likely to be in them, just look at boxes 1-6!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks! Luckily I get it in one of my boxes! We're same age by the way!
I want to try one of the whitening creams ! I ordered the Lucky Box today with that in mind, so lets hope !   My aging happened upon me overight it seems. In my late 30s I was being carded all the time , people even said they thought I was a college student, then overnight when I was 41 and a half , I had white hairs, first sign of wrinkles and age spots , like it was literally overnight, ......sigh.

At least we can fight it off with our makeup hobby, yay !


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Original luckyboxes were supposed to ship 3/3 so no one has gotten them. Each box is also supposed to be different. If you want to know what's likely to be in them, just look at boxes 1-6!

Oh wow, exactly what I wanted, Only memebox Ive had in my hands was the 5.2. Waiting on the 7th one. Lucky Box will be my third. So excited ! Were tight this month cause husband had changed jobs, but had to do this when I learned of the memepoints. I had 8 points. so it was like getting shipping free


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I just emailed them about the point system on whether or not it will go away with the changes. Hopefully they will get back to me soon.


----------



## CrisC (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still can't order anything. I get the same thing I did before - "contact Memebox" - they are not accepting Portugal as destination.
Same problem here!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 4, 2014)

Just used all my points for #10. For $15, I couldn't resist. Plus, I needed to rid myself of the points anyways, in case this is my final wave goodbye to Meme.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone received their extra points yet? I'm itching to order #10 before it goes OOS, but want to use up all the points I have.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Anyone have any advice what I should use for freckles/age spots (can't really tell the difference). I'm ok with what I have but I'm getting mooore! I'm using dark spot corrector by garnier and Neutrogena Rapid Tone Repair and I don't see any results. Sorry if this is the wrong thread but I tried skin care forum but I haven't got a response yet. Yes, I apply sunscreen even at home and I don't go outside often.

I highly recommend Paula's Choice C15 serum. I have a few scars and spots on my face, and they are fading nicely.


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received their extra points yet? I'm itching to order #10 before it goes OOS, but want to use up all the points I have.
I got the email about the $2 Bonus Points--welcome to the new website points---yesterday, the points posted to my account today &amp; I spent them immediately.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 4, 2014)

So had anyone had any kind of indication that the first Lucky Box shipped, it was supposed to be yesterday.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So had anyone had any kind of indication that the first Lucky Box shipped, it was supposed to be yesterday.
  I got an email that it was being shipped on the 3rd and would get an email with tracking info 2 days after it ships.  So hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## caribbeanblue (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so tempted to order, but am waiting for a resolution of the sales tax issue. Sales tax is customarily collected if the buyer and seller are in the same state. The sales tax isn't revenue- it's sent to the state. I can't fathom why buyers in different states (countries?) are being charged the same rate- if they're intending to overcomply and submit sales tax everywhere, they're overcharging/undercharging. I'm assuming it's a mistake, although a weird rookie one for a business. I'm hoping that they'll reimburse all the buyers who overpaid if that's the case.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

> I want to try one of the whitening creams ! I ordered the Lucky Box today with that in mind, so lets hope !Â Â  My aging happened upon me overight it seems. In my late 30s I was being carded all the time , people even said they thought I was a college student, then overnight when I was 41 and a half , I had white hairs, first sign of wrinkles and age spots , like it was literally overnight, ......sigh. At least we can fight it off with our makeup hobby, yay !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Ohh, that sucks! Keeping fingers crossed we get whitening creams in our boxes. Vitamin X800 looks interesting.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

> I highly recommend Paula's Choice C15 serum. I have a few scars and spots on my face, and they are fading nicely.


 Thank you!! Will def check it out!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 4, 2014)

And... Now there's Superbox #4!!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ahhhh...it's all Etude House products! OMG, I NEED this one.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 4, 2014)

There's only 100 of them!

Six full size Etude house items, I wonder which ones they'll be out of the eight on the site...  Or do you think it'll be ones we haven't seen?!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ahhhh...it's all Etude House products! OMG, I NEED this one.
aw man! now I want one but i just bought the #10 box... LOL


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 4, 2014)

Getting a little irritated with how slow they've been replying to their emails.

I've sent them 3 emails 2 weeks ago, both on their main email and their blogger/youtuber email and have not heard back. :| Don't know if they're just ignoring me or..what...


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I already have every Etude House item there is. I'll sit it out, but I hope you guys enjoy it. XD


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't see this box on their website, does anyone have a link?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't see this box on their website, does anyone have a link?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


http://us.memebox.com/memebox/superbox/superbox-4-by-etdue-house#.Uxadqj9dWk8

here ya go!

I caved and just bought it even though I just pre-ordered box #10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in my defense I just got a new job! haha =]


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/superbox/superbox-4-by-etdue-house#.Uxadqj9dWk8

here ya go!

I caved and just bought it even though I just pre-ordered box #10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in my defense I just got a new job! haha =]
Girl, you don't have to give us reasons hahaah.. I think we are all on the same boat here.. 

Thanks so much for the link, you rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder why it's not showing for me!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Girl, you don't have to give us reasons hahaah.. I think we are all on the same boat here.. 

Thanks so much for the link, you rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder why it's not showing for me!
is it still not showing?!

haha maybe I'm justifying it for myself outloud.. haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it still not showing?!

haha maybe I'm justifying it for myself outloud.. haha
now it is, thanks, I tried searching for it before and nada.. thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I want box 10 and that box.. what can I add so I get free shipping. Paying for shipping annoys me... how much is it for free shipping? 69.99? I have like 65 right now :/


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  now it is, thanks, I tried searching for it before and nada.. thanks again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now I want box 10 and that box.. what can I add so I get free shipping. Paying for shipping annoys me... how much is it for free shipping? 69.99? I have like 65 right now :/

I don't think they offer free shipping anymore =( esp with all the changes going on.. such a bummer.. I really miss getting points for ordering boxes too lol

but I love the boxes too much to give it up just for the points.. and I haven't even gotten one box yet! hahaha (waiting on lucky box to arrive!!)


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 4, 2014)

Finally something to spend my points on! I heart Etude House so I hope some awesome products are in this one! I just paid for shipping... And tax. I will admit to being a bit irritated that no one has gotten an answer back about that yet. In fact, has anyone had a reply from CS at all since the new site went live? I know they are expanding, but they also need to pay attention to the people that are growing their business...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally something to spend my points on! I heart Etude House so I hope some awesome products are in this one! I just paid for shipping... And tax. I will admit to being a bit irritated that no one has gotten an answer back about that yet. In fact, has anyone had a reply from CS at all since the new site went live? I know they are expanding, but they also need to pay attention to the people that are growing their business...
I just SCREAMED like a baby raptor because I spent my points already and I have been dying to try more from Etude House. No more money in the bank account this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*kicks dirt and pouts like a 5 year old

As for the tax thing, I'm not even sure who has actually messaged them about that. Not to mention (this may sound dumb) but I don't even really understand what the issue is, otherwise I would try to shoot them an e-mail and see if maybe I could get a response myself. *shugs*

Hopefully someone hears back soon!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 5, 2014)

So much for my ban on shopping today. Superbox 4 was to much to resist. I want to try Etude House and here was the perfect chance. I'm almost giddy with joy for this one. This ships March 25.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 5, 2014)

> So much for my ban on shopping today. Superbox 4 was to much to resist. I want to try Etude House and here was the perfect chance. I'm almost giddy with joy for this one. This ships March 25.


 I was really glad to see this one was shipping relatively soon! I think I have 4 meme boxes shipping this month, ha!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So much for my ban on shopping today.

Superbox 4 was to much to resist.
I want to try Etude House and here was the perfect chance.
I'm almost giddy with joy for this one.
This ships March 25.


Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was really glad to see this one was shipping relatively soon! I think I have 4 meme boxes shipping this month, ha!

Also I noticed in the fine print that it says there are only 100 of the Etude House boxes available! Makes me even more jealous but SO excited to see what everyone gets!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Etude house box....I wanna get it I wanna get it I wanna get it....I'm probably going to dream about it tonight lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Etude house box....I wanna get it I wanna get it I wanna get it....I'm probably going to dream about it tonight lol
Me too! I had $40 in points and JUST spent them yesterday &lt;/3 &lt;/3 If only I had known! Seriously whoever gets this in the mail first please take a zillion pictures so I can live vicariously through you! LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm trying really hard to resist.  REALLY hard.  I don't think its working. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Mar 5, 2014)

Yay' my superbox 1 tracking has been sent to me. Can now watch that and my parcel from the states as well. Yay


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 5, 2014)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Is the Etude House box worth it? My birthday is coming up...the problem is, it seems like products vary from super cheap to the more expensive side on ebay...so I hope this box is worth it? Can I dream of a heart blusher?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 5, 2014)

Question: I am moving to a new place April 15th. If I have my address changed and mail forwarded...does this include memboxes? Will they automatically be forwarded?


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm not interested in Superbox 4. I'm over 30 and I need strongest facial care than young girls...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so tempted to buy Superbox 4... Just wondering if they're going to include the products which they already have on their site or sth new? And I used my points yesterday on Box 10 and ordered my first Lip Factory box this month. I don't think I should spend any more money


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok I got Superbox #4...I couldn't resist...lol and it was under 39.00 with my points lol


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 5, 2014)

> Me too! I had $40 in points and JUST spent them yesterday 3 3 If only I had known! Seriously whoever gets this in the mail first please take a zillion pictures so I can live vicariously through you! LOL


 I will Rachel I will! I had 20 points so I gave in and bought the thing! Hope its worth it!


----------



## tulippop (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Is the Etude House box worth it? My birthday is coming up...the problem is, it seems like products vary from super cheap to the more expensive side on ebay...so I hope this box is worth it? Can I dream of a heart blusher?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That depends.  In my opinion Etude House is the Korean version of DS makeup but with much much much better packaging than what we find in the US.  Though I find that Japanese and Korean DS makeup in general to be of much better quality than a lot of stuff I find in the US.  They have their main line (that seems to change a lot) and a lot of LE releases.  They've had really big names like Lee Min Ho and Park Shin Hye represent them.  There are hits and misses like any other brand but I love their lipglosses, lipsticks, blushes, some eyeshadow quads, some face powders and accessories.  Their main line is generally cheaper - anywhere from $3 to $15 per item and some of their LE collections can go up to $40-50 per item.  From what I remember, a lipgloss would be around $5-6 and an eyeshadow palette was around $12.  Those prices are from about 3 years ago when I bought the makeup on a Korean website and had it mailed to my friend in Korea.  $40 would be an awesome deal as long as they're including a few higher priced items like their Moistful skincare line.  And I have $13 bucks in credit now and am really tempted to get that set.  I haven't bought any Etude House in so long.  XD


----------



## olinni (Mar 5, 2014)

> I'm so tempted to order, but am waiting for a resolution of the sales tax issue. Sales tax is customarily collected if the buyer and seller are in the same state. The sales tax isn't revenue- it's sent to the state. I can't fathom why buyers in different states (countries?) are being charged the same rate- if they're intending to overcomply and submit sales tax everywhere, they're overcharging/undercharging. I'm assuming it's a mistake, although a weird rookie one for a business. I'm hoping that they'll reimburse all the buyers who overpaid if that's the case.


 I also don't understand either. Sales tax is collected in the state such as if they have a business in the state, like a factory, office space, retail etc. No way they have that in every state. It's not a big deal since it's only a few bucks but I don't get they're reasoning, are they really going to pay the tax they're charging us to our state? Ipsy doesn't even charge tax and they're a US based company (w/ exception to a few states, including ny because they have an office here or something) I really hope it's not a way to just get more money from us for these boxes. I'm so glad I ordered 8-10 early and didn't have to deal with the tax they're charging. I wanted to see the outcome too but I couldn't wait, caved and bought the Ã©tude super box #4. Used some points I still had, otherwise $50 for a box seems like way too much


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 5, 2014)

> So had anyone had any kind of indication that the first Lucky Box shipped, it was supposed to be yesterday.


 I have my tracking number.They haven't emailed it yet but if you log into the site in the email you received on the update (use your old I'd and password) my list of orders was there.Clicked on luckybox and my tracking number was there.It is showing in USPS website as having been received March 5th. http://track.memebox.com


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 5, 2014)

As tempting as Superbox 4 is I ordered a ton of samples from f2plus1 on ebay.I am getting SB 1 and pre ordering box 10.Still annoyed with the salestax issue.No response from Meme.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 5, 2014)

I still have no response either and it is really sad cause 32 points are missing...


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 5, 2014)

Checked the status of my lucky box order and is still in send standby. No email or tracking number yet.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 5, 2014)

I think Memebox is back on FB

https://www.facebook.com/pages/MEMEBOX/739259532759657?fref=ts


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2014)

Ladies, I have tracking for my Luckybox, and it's moving! I wonder how long it will take to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 5, 2014)

And #4 Superbox is sold out! That was quick.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And #4 Superbox is sold out! That was quick.
I didn't realize that SB #2 is out of stock too. Those are the two SB's I got. Not gonna lie, I think that the Etude House box is going to be my last one until the issues get ironed out. I have gone so omg-overboard with these boxes, ha! Glad I was able to use up the last of my points.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 5, 2014)

OK, so here are the boxes I have coming to me from Meme in March (or at least shipping in March), just to put this in perspective of how much I don't need to order another one of these things! Really looking forward to all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SB #2 - Ships 3.14

Box #7 - Ships 3.18 

Box #8 - Ships 3.25

SB #4 - Ships 3.25


----------



## elainecad (Mar 5, 2014)

I held out on Superbox 4. I see it is gone. I have 3 boxes coming so I had better hold off. I am having a hard time keeping up with them , lol!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got my superbox 1 yesterday and love it! The only thing I don't really like are the silk cocoons, so I put them up for trade on My Subscription Addiction. Overall, though, I am in love with it. The full size ampule is amazing, the goddess cream and the lemon cleanser. It smells soooooo good. I have a feeling I'll buy the goddess cream over and over again because it seems to be perfect for my skin. The superbox 1 really was an excellent deal because the ampule alone makes up for the price.

The funny thing is that they mailed it on the 26th and I got it  on the 4th. That's faster shipping than Ipsy or Popsugar...


----------



## annifer (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so sad I missed out on Superbox #4, I was going to buy it today.


----------



## Deareux (Mar 5, 2014)

Ahhh! I missed the etude house box! Sadface


----------



## devadorned (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I have tracking for my Luckybox, and it's moving! I wonder how long it will take to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes I googled 'êµ­ì œìš°íŽ¸ë¬¼ë¥˜ì„¼í„°' which seems to be Incheon airport, so it's headed our way definitely!

Nothing left for me to spend points on lol so I'll just wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes I googled 'êµ­ì œìš°íŽ¸ë¬¼ë¥˜ì„¼í„°' which seems to be Incheon airport, so it's headed our way definitely!

Nothing left for me to spend points on lol so I'll just wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
can't quite figure out how to track it with the info on my orders - it shows shipped, but i didn't choose the express shipping, does that matter?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 5, 2014)

Now I have two in transit. WOnder if they will arrive together


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 5, 2014)

There was only 100 of the Etude House boxes. But I'm wondering since it sold out so fast if they will continue to do brand-specific super boxes in the future. I bet they will!


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 5, 2014)

dang, missed out on the Etude box.

Just received an email about the unboxing of Superbox #1. I would have liked to try that cleanser!

Finally received tracking for my Luckybox!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can't quite figure out how to track it with the info on my orders - it shows shipped, but i didn't choose the express shipping, does that matter?
Try entering your tracking number on USPS website  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for the tracking info, my Luckybox has shipped! I'm very glad I have stuck with Memebox. It does show on the USPS tracking. I can't wait to see all the different combinations for this box. I'm looking forward to more unveilings!


----------



## JessicaVivian8 (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone think I should be concerned that I haven't received Superbox 1 yet?  The tracking shows nothing save the origination scan on 2/19.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 5, 2014)

> Does anyone think I should be concerned that I haven't received Superbox 1 yet? Â The tracking shows nothing save the origination scan on 2/19.


 [standard Shipping] Standard shipping (may take 17~24 business days) from the start shipping date They adjusted the days on the site. It may take longer if your only counting business day. Was it Standard or EXPRESS?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 5, 2014)

Hmmm! I really want to try this! Not sure what box to choose.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just placed my order for #10 and wasn't charged tax! Yay

Everyone who missed the Etude box: I wouldn't feel too disappointed. They know it's super popular. I bet they will release another one in the future. And come on, it's _MEMEBOX_!


----------



## Cola (Mar 5, 2014)

> I just placed my order for #10 and wasn't charged tax! Yay Everyone who missed the Etude box: I wouldn't feel too disappointed. They know it's super popular. I bet they will release another one in the future. And come on, it's _MEMEBOX_!


 You're right! No taxes! I wonder if they'll refund (or at least give back in credits) the tax portion for orders that were made earlier.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're right! No taxes!
I wonder if they'll refund (or at least give back in credits) the tax portion for orders that were made earlier.
I hope they will.


----------



## jednashley (Mar 6, 2014)

I just read that they have an office in Cali...is this true?  If so, then why is shipping taking so long?  They should be shipping the items in bulk and putting boxes together here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just added luckbox and superbox3 to my cart and I'm still getting charged tax...does the tax vary then by location? I'm in NYC...


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jednashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just read that they have an office in Cali...is this true?  If so, then why is shipping taking so long?  They should be shipping the items in bulk and putting boxes together here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It says their headquarters are in California.

Headquarters 435 Tasso Street Suite 315 Palo Alto, CA - California 94301 United States

From Linkedin.

MEMEBOX is a Y-Combinator portfolio company, located in Palo Alto, California. We started out in 2012 as an online beauty retailer in Korea, but our solid revenue (monthly revenue over $1 million) and tremendous growth rate (over 20% MoM) led us to expand internationally. We strive to offer our members (250,000 and counting!) an easy and reliable way to access the most trendy beauty products from Korea and Asia. Our beauty experts are always working to present our international customers with a fresh Beauty Box edition, packed with our favorite products - both full-sizes and samples. For the customers returning to purchase their new favorites, we also offer full-size products ranging from basic skincare to make-up and hair.

Specialties E-commerce, Beauty and Cosmetics, Social Media Marketing


----------



## olinni (Mar 6, 2014)

Still seeing tax in my cart on my end. Anyone got a response from memebox by any chance?


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 6, 2014)

I live in Michigan and was not charged tax for Box 10. I ordered last night. However when I had the Lucky box in my cart with 10 it charged tax. I am wondering if tax is charged for items over a certain dollar amount?


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I live in Michigan and was not charged tax for Box 10. I ordered last night. However when I had the Lucky box in my cart with 10 it charged tax. I am wondering if tax is charged for items over a certain dollar amount?

I have tax whether I have just 10, just luckybox or both...haha seems l ike you got lucky with ordering 10 last night!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I have tax whether I have just 10, just luckybox or both...haha seems l ike you got lucky with ordering 10 last night!


 That is so weird!! I would not have ordered if I was charged tax based on the fact that we have not heard a response about the reason for it yet. I have messaged them a few times on the same help ticket #, but no response yet ðŸ˜”


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 6, 2014)

This was their response. Thanks for reaching out to us. We are required by law to collect 8.75% sales tax on all orders. Sales tax is levied in accordance with state tax laws. Tax does not apply to shipping. If you have any questions, please contact us anytime. My tax rate is 7 percent.Looks like they are charging California tax across the board on US orders.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was their response.

Thanks for reaching out to us.

We are required by law to collect 8.75% sales tax on all orders. Sales tax is levied in accordance with state tax laws. Tax does not apply to shipping.

If you have any questions, please contact us anytime.
My tax rate is 7 percent.Looks like they are charging California tax across the board on US orders.
Meme headquarters are in California, Heres a qoute from Money.com

Under current law, Internet retailers donâ€™t have to collect sales tax unless they have a physical presence in that state â€” such as a warehouse, office, showroom or brick-and-mortar store. The burden is on you, the shopper, to pay that sales tax if your state collects it â€” but few people do.

Thereâ€™s a lot of money at stake here. State treasuries lost around $11 billion in uncollected tax revenue from Internet sales last year, according to a study done for the National Conference of State Legislatures which supports the legislation.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 6, 2014)

> Meme headquarters are in California, Heres a qoute from Money.com Under current law, Internet retailers donâ€™t have to collect sales tax unless they have a physical presence in that state â€” such as a warehouse, office, showroom or brick-and-mortar store. The burden is on you, the shopper, to pay that sales tax if your state collects it â€” but few people do. Thereâ€™s a lot of money at stake here. State treasuries lost around $11 billion in uncollected tax revenue from Internet sales last year, according to a study done for the National Conference of State Legislatures which supports the legislation.


 My state tax is 7 percent.Why should I pay California sales tax when I donâ€™t live there? Delaware has zero sales tax.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Under current law, Internet retailers donâ€™t have to collect sales tax unless they have a physical presence in that state â€” such as a warehouse, office, showroom or brick-and-mortar store. The burden is on you, the shopper, to pay that sales tax if your state collects it â€” but few people do.

Thereâ€™s a lot of money at stake here. State treasuries lost around $11 billion in uncollected tax revenue from Internet sales last year, according to a study done for the National Conference of State Legislatures which supports the legislation.

Yea they are doing sales tax wrong.

I actually never knew you were _supposed_ to declare unpaid tax until the first year my boyfriend and I lived together.  He was doing his state taxes and was going through an entire year of Amazon purchases and calculating the unpaid sales tax.  He said 'not enough people do this, our State needs this money for public works'  totally deadpan.  It makes me love him so damn much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 6, 2014)

When I had 10 in my cart, it was still charging me tax. When I removed it and re-added it, it no longer did.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 6, 2014)

I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart...went almost to the end and no tax was added. Maybe they are making some adjustments?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of any spoilers for the hydration box?

I am thinking of gifting it to a friend.

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any spoilers for the hydration box?

I am thinking of gifting it to a friend.

Thanks!!!!!!!!
No, it hasn't even been shipped yet.


----------



## caribbeanblue (Mar 6, 2014)

> This was their response. Thanks for reaching out to us. We are required by law to collect 8.75% sales tax on all orders. Sales tax is levied in accordance with state tax laws. Tax does not apply to shipping. If you have any questions, please contact us anytime. My tax rate is 7 percent.Looks like they are charging California tax across the board on US orders.


 Entirely incorrect! Either they (1) collect sales tax based on the buyer's location and remit the sales tax state by state, or (2) they collect for California buyers only (at which point it's on the buyers to disclose the sales tax in their returns as pointed out in the post above). Not only are they over (or undercharging) their out of CA customers, but they're creating a windfall for California. They're registered in California as a Delaware Corporation (per the CA Sec of State website), so presumably they had lawyers help with that process. They should consult them again on this issue.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 6, 2014)

I just placed my first order. At first the site was charging me tax, but when I did the shipping calculator first, before going into the checkout, the tax was removed. Not sure if this is a fluke, but thought maybe it might work for someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know of any spoilers for the hydration box?

I am thinking of gifting it to a friend.

Thanks!!!!!!!!

Spoiler RELEASE!! DONT READ BELOW IF YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need to figure out how to do that spoiler warning thing.

We are so excited about the Hydration Box that we simply cannot contain ourselves any longer...
For the first time, weâ€™re revealing an item within one of our boxes! 

The Dr Care Vita-Propolis Ampoule was featured as a deluxe sample in MEMEBOX #4, and received such great reviews we felt compelled to bring it back in all of itâ€™s full-sized glory! 

Edited to add:

http://us.memebox.com/dr-s-care-vita-propolis-ampoule  (product info from memebox)


----------



## elainecad (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Spoiler RELEASE!! DONT READ BELOW IF YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need to figure out how to do that spoiler warning thing.

We are so excited about the Hydration Box that we simply cannot contain ourselves any longer...
For the first time, weâ€™re revealing an item within one of our boxes! 

The Dr Care Vita-Propolis Ampoule was featured as a deluxe sample in MEMEBOX #4, and received such great reviews we felt compelled to bring it back in all of itâ€™s full-sized glory! 
Has anyone tried it. Does it work well for really dry skin?


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried it. Does it work well for really dry skin?
This spoiler makes me wish I wasn't on a Meme buying hiatus. I really liked the sample. I don't use it all the time, just whenever I feel like my skin was drier than usual during the day. It always feels and looks much nicer in the morning, but I do mix it with my heavy-duty majorly moisturizing cream.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This spoiler makes me wish I wasn't on a Meme buying hiatus. I really liked the sample. I don't use it all the time, just whenever I feel like my skin was drier than usual during the day. It always feels and looks much nicer in the morning, but I do mix it with my heavy-duty majorly moisturizing cream.
Thanks, appreciate your info.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2014)

Originally Posted by *elainecad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried it. Does it work well for really dry skin?

I've tried it. It's wonderful for my dry skin and doesn't feel oily or gross once it's applied. Really like it! A little goes a long way, too.


----------



## dehemmi (Mar 6, 2014)

Ackkk after holding off for a week and then panicking last night after seeing that the Superbox #2 that I had been eyeing was out of stock, I bit the bullet and ordered it once I saw it was available again today. I'm really excited to see what goodies it comes with! I love Korean beauty items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cola (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope that there will be a spoiler for Superbox #2 as well. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was their response.

Thanks for reaching out to us.

We are required by law to collect 8.75% sales tax on all orders. Sales tax is levied in accordance with state tax laws. Tax does not apply to shipping.

If you have any questions, please contact us anytime.
My tax rate is 7 percent.Looks like they are charging California tax across the board on US orders.
Thanks for sharing that. It doesn't explain why people in Asia and Europe are being charged tax, though.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 7, 2014)

That's what I've got today concerning the tax, seems they just made a mistake about it and are trying to sort it out. There's no info however, if they're going to repay the tax they already charged:

Hi Paulina,

  Thanks for reaching out to us.   While we move our headquarters from Korea to US, We realized that we need to dealing with US tax issues.    Now we figured them out, and we changed our tax related policies, so that people live outside  of US can purchase our product without paying taxes.   Also there was few problem related with shipping, but it's been fixed now.   Please visit our website again see it's fixed.   Thank you so much for your understanding and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.   Sincerely, MEMEBOX Support Team


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 7, 2014)

And that's what they wrote about shipping no more to Europe and other countries. I hope it means they will soon be back with new boxes for us, maybe in June when the future editions will probably ship:

Hi Paulina,

  Thank you for deep concern and caring.    This is really hard decision for us too. Rebuilding relationship with our loyal customers would be tough for us.   But we are in a very tough situation. Our shipping team in Korea is struggling with very stressful situation, and couldn't    Handle shipment from 40 different countries. But like we told you before, we are going to rebuild our shipping system    And quickly get back to you with better shipping and better boxes near future.   Thank you so much for your understanding and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.   Sincerely, MEMEBOX Support Team


----------



## Renata P (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I've got today concerning the tax, seems they just made a mistake about it and are trying to sort it out. There's no info however, if they're going to repay the tax they already charged:

Hi Paulina,

  Thanks for reaching out to us.   While we move our headquarters from Korea to US, We realized that we need to dealing with US tax issues.    Now we figured them out, and we changed our tax related policies, so that people live outside  of US can purchase our product without paying taxes.   Also there was few problem related with shipping, but it's been fixed now.   Please visit our website again see it's fixed.   Thank you so much for your understanding and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.   Sincerely, MEMEBOX Support Team
I wonder if they are going to reimburse this tax somehow (points?). I have asked them already but the answer is far and uncertain...

According to  http://www.boe.ca.gov/knowyourrate/

What if I collect too much sales tax from my customers? If you collect more than the amount of tax due, you must either return the excess amount to the customer or pay it to the state You may _not_ keep it.

We will see.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 7, 2014)

I sent a long email to them to try to explain the situation with the tax. Hopefully they answer but I think its obvious they don't "get" the tax law here so who knows if it will ever be corrected. I'll post an update if I get one.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 7, 2014)

box 10 is sold out and super box #5 is out here is the description 

*SUPERBOX #5: Burst of Color*

Get beauty-ready for the season with our favorite shades of Spring!


----------



## elainecad (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box 10 is sold out and super box #5 is out here is the description 

*SUPERBOX #5: Burst of Color*

Get beauty-ready for the season with our favorite shades of Spring!
Goodness, will I ever be able to keep up, lol!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 7, 2014)

It also looks like Super Box #2, the makeup box is back in stock!


----------



## moonbunny7 (Mar 7, 2014)

It also looks like someone got their lucky box as well they left a review on the page for it now if only there were pictures


----------



## migasa (Mar 7, 2014)

I dream of anti-wrinkle box


----------



## OiiO (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dream of anti-wrinkle box




And I dream of a whitening box with a bunch of different sheet masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Patantao (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dream of anti-wrinkle box




ahah me too!! or a "prevent wrinkles for the rest of your life" box.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I dream of anti-wrinkle box




lol that's a brilliant idea!

am craving for a box with serums, mist and bb/ccs.

am also enthusiastic about the new arrivals in their site, though i wish i will never see any sheet masks in my boxes ever.. (no purederm pls, it breaks me out)

meanwhile, im dying of curiosity of what's in the luckybox..


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
meanwhile, im dying of curiosity of what's in the luckybox..

Me too!!  I haven't ordered one yet.  Im hoping there will be some kind of spoiler that either a) makes me not want to spend the money or B) pushes me right over the edge into purchase-land!


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 7, 2014)

Superbox 5 is an easy pass as I am older and those bright colors are too much.That said, I am considering a 2nd luckybox as they said they were all different. Excited for my Superbox 3 with the full size ampoule!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Spoiler RELEASE!! DONT READ BELOW IF YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I need to figure out how to do that spoiler warning thing.

We are so excited about the Hydration Box that we simply cannot contain ourselves any longer...
For the first time, weâ€™re revealing an item within one of our boxes! 

The Dr Care Vita-Propolis Ampoule was featured as a deluxe sample in MEMEBOX #4, and received such great reviews we felt compelled to bring it back in all of itâ€™s full-sized glory! 

Edited to add:

http://us.memebox.com/dr-s-care-vita-propolis-ampoule  (product info from memebox)
amazing!

They posted spoiler literally an hour after I asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what is going to be in box 7? I ordered it because it was the only one not sold out at the time and I can't wait for it to arrive, unfortunately I think it is not even shipping until march 17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Mar 7, 2014)

I dream of receiving a shipping confirmation soon for box 8 9 or 10. I just wanna get a box!,,,, I am so excited to try new things


----------



## veritazy (Mar 8, 2014)

unfortunately it got the better of me and i purchased the luckybox (which ships later). 

 



 oh gosh..inner demons..

just finger-crossing that its loaded with goodness; or includes the newer items for the later box.

was not willing to gamble for another $23 box coming out besides the regular ones. just needed to rid of about 20 points...


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 8, 2014)

Has anyone received their lucky box yet? Any photo spoilers/teasers? Dying to know what is in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine is still in Korea, waiting to fly with my superbox


----------



## farrah3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My state tax is 7 percent.Why should I pay California sales tax when I donâ€™t live there? Delaware has zero sales tax.
Exactly.  I live in Delaware, zero sales tax.  But---Memebox charged me sales tax on my Lucky Box.  Pretty sure that is not how the tax thing works.  Popsugar doesn't charge me any sales tax.  Memebox is the 1st box to ever charge me sales tax---and I sub to TONS of boxes.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Exactly.Â  I live in Delaware, zero sales tax.Â  But---Memebox charged me sales tax on my Lucky Box.Â  Pretty sure that is not how the tax thing works.Â  Popsugar doesn't charge me any sales tax.Â  Memebox is the 1st box to ever charge me sales tax---and I sub to TONS of boxes.


 It appears they fixed the tax issue.I get charged tax on GB and BB, they both ship from my state so I am used to it.None of the others charge me.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 8, 2014)

My orders aren't showing up on the site! I am freaking out! I'm supposed to have 2 lucky boxes and 7 but it isn't showing up! Why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't received tracking info either


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 8, 2014)

> My orders aren't showing up on the site! I am freaking out! I'm supposed to have 2 lucky boxes and 7 but it isn't showing up! Why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't received tracking info either


 Box 7 has not shipped yet.Any orders before the new Web site launched can be tracked herehttp://track.memebox.com


----------



## queeenb (Mar 8, 2014)

> Box 7 has not shipped yet.Any orders before the new Web site launched can be tracked herehttp://track.memebox.com


 Thank you! Lol! I started to freak out. I ordered a mask with those boxes and theask shipped first, I forgot we can't track other items in the same order. I got a tracking number for a standard package right now, I don't know what it's for...


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Thank you! Lol! I started to freak out. I ordered a mask with those boxes and theask shipped first, I forgot we can't track other items in the same order. I got a tracking number for a standard package right now, I don't know what it's for...


 Awe your welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 8, 2014)

Can someone tell me which box this is?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 8, 2014)

I just noticed that it says FINAL RESTOCK FOR LUCKYBOX #1 on their website.

Get it while its still there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 8, 2014)

> Can someone tell me which box this is?


This looks like the Korean memebox.


----------



## migasa (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone tell me which box this is?
This is a box for the Korean market


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This looks like the Korean memebox.
Ah, okay, hence the Global versions for the rest of us.  I was curious since it was just posted today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 8, 2014)

Did someone say we don't get points when we review our boxes anymore? I thought I read it somewhere in this thread but now I can't find it.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did someone say we don't get points when we review our boxes anymore? I thought I read it somewhere in this thread but now I can't find it.
Here you go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/1740#post_2293083


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Here you go:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/1740#post_2293083

Thanks I knew I saw that somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's too bad.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 8, 2014)

What are you guys hoping for in superbox #2?

I really hope they put the secret key CC cushion in there!


----------



## devadorned (Mar 8, 2014)

I got an email that they are going to ship 7 soon-ish, but to confirm my address etc.  My zipcode is 0**** but they have dropped the zero.. has anyone else with a similar zip had problems?


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 8, 2014)

Those who got Superbox #1 a question...... Do you use Ddobyul Skin Therapy Solution and the Plant Stem Cell Cream together or is that overkill? I did and felt a bit flushed. Btw, I saw those cocoon finger scrubbers in the Japanese $2 store today. Different brand, but I thought it was funny to notice it.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 8, 2014)

Got the same email! Can't wait! I think I've loss track on which boxes are coming and going and whatever!A. I'll just keep track when they get here and cross them off the list and if it's gone on too long then I will check into it!! LOL. Memebox is driving me crazy and some packages are express and others slow mail! And then on the shipping Memebox doesn't put which box and well, I've gone nuts knowing which box is coming! : )


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 8, 2014)

I finally gave in to temptation and ordered the Luckybox.  I did read that every box will be different which made me think maybe I should order two just to see what the variation is but I was a good girl and I just got one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:

I noticed that I was NOT charged tax this time.  When I got #10 I was charged.  As mentioned above, I do think they're a little confused.  With a base in CA they should only be charging residents of California.  I wonder if they will refund the incorrectly assessed tax (which is what would be best, really) or if they will return it as Points.

Either way is fine with me but I am curious.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 9, 2014)

I actually just tried the Cocoon Silk Balls today, and I really like them! I was pretty skeptical, but they got a lot of dirt off of my face (even though I had just washed it) and left my face feeling extra smooth. I wish I could find them in a store around here. I would consider ordering them online when I run out of the ones I have.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email that they are going to ship 7 soon-ish, but to confirm my address etc.  My zipcode is 0**** but they have dropped the zero.. has anyone else with a similar zip had problems?
Actually yes. They must consider zip code as a number (not a string of characters) and in this situation zero in the beginning is not significant. I planned to pay their attention to this although my previous box arrived without any problems.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone got spoilers for the Luckybox, please?


----------



## inciaa (Mar 9, 2014)

> I actually just tried the Cocoon Silk Balls today, and I really like them! I was pretty skeptical, but theyÂ got a lot of dirt off of my face (even though I had just washed it) and left my face feeling extra smooth. I wish I could find them in a store around here. I would consider ordering them online when I run out of the ones I have.Â


 Go eBay. Got 30 for Â£4. They are all the same.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually yes. They must consider zip code as a number (not a string of characters) and in this situation zero in the beginning is not significant. I planned to pay their attention to this although my previous box arrived without any problems.
I keep having this problem with my zipcode.. Ive told them now twice already. Just got my shipping confirmation for my latest shipments and they did it again. I think its just their system missing the zero. When you look on the tracking site online it is correct. Im hoping its just a glitch in the automated email.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone got spoilers for the Luckybox, please?
I think each box will be a little different, so spoilers probably won't tell us anything unfortunately.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like they're busy replying to emails. I got one reply for an email I wrote when box 9 was released and then one about the taxes. Here is their reply on the tax issue. Hi, Thanks for reaching out to us. And thank you for your advice. We are working on ironing out tax related issues. Now we collect taxes from people who lives in CA or NY (Since we have presence in both cities) Thank you so much for your understanding and if you have any question, please contact us anytime. Sincerely, MEMEBOX Support Team So it looks like they figured it out for the most part. Now my only question is if point credits are going away entirely (though I haven't contacted them about this). I will probably place an order for something soon as my confidence in them has been restored.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I actually just tried the Cocoon Silk Balls today, and I really like them! I was pretty skeptical, but theyÂ got a lot of dirt off of my face (even though I had just washed it) and left my face feeling extra smooth. I wish I could find them in a store around here. I would consider ordering them online when I run out of the ones I have.Â


 I ordered them with my Memebox. I ended up ordering 2---of the five count bags. So they would do awhile. I think that's about 200 of the things when ever they get here!!! They have shipped them snail mail so we will see. Were you able to use them again or did you have to throw out after 1 use?? Just courious. Thanks! Nancy


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered them with my Memebox. I ended up ordering 2---of the five count bags. So they would do awhile. I think that's about 200 of the things when ever they get here!!! They have shipped them snail mail so we will see. Were you able to use them again or did you have to throw out after 1 use?? Just courious. Thanks! Nancy
You throw them out after one use!

It would be like reusing a cotton ball.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered them with my Memebox. I ended up ordering 2---of the five count bags. So they would do awhile. I think that's about 200 of the things when ever they get here!!! They have shipped them snail mail so we will see. Were you able to use them again or did you have to throw out after 1 use?? Just courious. Thanks! Nancy
I threw them out after 1 use (I used 2, 1 on each hand) because they were really dirty and grimy with all the stuff they took off of my face. There were even black dots on them from blackheads they removed!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 9, 2014)

> I threw them out after 1 use (I used 2, 1 on each hand) because they were really dirty and grimy with all the stuff they took off of my face. There were even black dots on them from blackheads they removed!Â


 Wow, great! At least I have an idea that they only last 1 time! It's good they got out everything! Looking forward to getting my order! Thank you so much for the info. Nancy


----------



## Cola (Mar 9, 2014)

I just got a refund for the tax portion collected. It was a refunded to my PayPal account. I am liking Memebox again.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 9, 2014)

> I think each box will be a little different, so spoilers probably won't tell us anything unfortunately.Â


 I just want to know what others have been getting. I've been stalking the lucky box page on the site &amp; so far 3 people have reviewed if, but they didnt include what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> blah lol I can't wait to get it! Hoping for these items to appear: - dr jart eye serum - tea tree essence - anti hair loss pack Fingers &amp; toes crossed that they appear in BOTH lucky boxes lol if only in my dreaaams


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 9, 2014)

My lucky box cleared customs last night so I should have it in a few days.I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 9, 2014)

i think luckybox will be revealed soon since its gonna be monday and all postal services resume then. 

arghhh i cant wait!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 9, 2014)

I was refunded for tax on one of my orders today I got a response on my feedback for box 9 which I did not order. I also saw my Luckybox is in New York, I'm not sure if it's gone through customs, but I think it has. Yay! I'm hoping to see it in a week or so. I think Fri-Mon of next week. Today was a good day for me and Memebox.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just want to know what others have been getting. I've been stalking the lucky box page on the site &amp; so far 3 people have reviewed if, but they didnt include what was in it




blah lol I can't wait to get it!

Hoping for these items to appear:
- dr jart eye serum
- tea tree essence
- anti hair loss pack

Fingers &amp; toes crossed that they appear in BOTH lucky boxes lol if only in my dreaaams
I should be getting mine in a few days. It left San Fran yesterday.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i think luckybox will be revealed soon since its gonna be monday and all postal services resume then. 

arghhh i cant wait!
Remember that Luckyboxes are all different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 9, 2014)

I asked Memebox to send my box 7 standard by email. I wasn't actually expecting to hear from them until after it shipped, but they responded within 30 minutes and agreed to mail it standard! For some reason, I thought 7 was suppose to be sent standard by default, but I guess not. xD

I don't really like EMS because of needing to sign for it, so happy they are willing to send it standard. It's cheaper for them anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zentea (Mar 9, 2014)

My Lucky Box made it to Chicago yesterday! So much faster than I expected, I got the slow shipping. It should make it's way to me in a couple days then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hope it's good!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was refunded for tax on one of my orders today
I got a response on my feedback for box 9 which I did not order.
I also saw my Luckybox is in New York, I'm not sure if it's gone through customs, but I think it has. Yay!
I'm hoping to see it in a week or so. I think Fri-Mon of next week.

Today was a good day for me and Memebox.


Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I should be getting mine in a few days. It left San Fran yesterday. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Lucky Box made it to Chicago yesterday! So much faster than I expected, I got the slow shipping. It should make it's way to me in a couple days then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hope it's good!

How are you ladies seeing that it made it to the states? I live in San Fran and would love to know when my lucky box arrives. my tracking still says "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" * I dont even know what that means lol


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




How are you ladies seeing that it made it to the states? I live in San Fran and would love to know when my lucky box arrives. my tracking still says "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" * I dont even know what that means lol




This is what my tracking currently says.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 9, 2014)

Got my tax refunded as well! I'm liking Memebox again, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is what my tracking currently says. 
awwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im sad. guess mine is still stuck in Korea?


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

The site says Lucky boxes ship out April 1, but people are getting them already. Is memebox shipping boxes out early now? If so, yay!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The site says Lucky boxes ship out April 1, but people are getting them already. Is memebox shipping boxes out early now? If so, yay!
they actually had a round one of Lucky boxes and they were supposed to be shipped 3/3 and the second round of Lucky boxes are shipping out in April =]


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The site says Lucky boxes ship out April 1, but people are getting them already. Is memebox shipping boxes out early now? If so, yay!
I think it was the first wave that shipped out around the 3rd. When they restocked, they put a later date on shipping those ones.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they actually had a round one of Lucky boxes and they were supposed to be shipped 3/3 and the second round of Lucky boxes are shipping out in April =]


Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it was the first wave that shipped out around the 3rd. When they restocked, they put a later date on shipping those ones. 

Gotcha! Thanks


----------



## jocedun (Mar 10, 2014)

My tracking indicates that my Luckybox is officially at ORD/Chicago O'Hare. Hopefully it will be in my hands in just a few days!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking indicates that my Luckybox is officially at ORD/Chicago O'Hare. Hopefully it will be in my hands in just a few days! 
i am SO jealous. 




 lol


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My lucky box cleared customs last night so I should have it in a few days.I will post pics when I get it.
Oh, please post pics!  I cannot WAIT for mine and it won't even ship until April 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Remember that Luckyboxes are all different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everyone who gets one posts about what is in them so we can see how variable they are!  I'm excited because this will be my first box (when it gets here, of course, not til April) so it'll be fun to see what my options might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope everyone who gets one posts about what is in them so we can see how variable they are!  I'm excited because this will be my first box (when it gets here, of course, not til April) so it'll be fun to see what my options might be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Indeed! I would love to see everyone's unboxings! Mine is already 2 hrs away, so I may get it either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

I have three parcels stuck in incheon on their tracking' including one sent before lucky box. SO frustrating.


----------



## Plushy (Mar 10, 2014)

> I have three parcels stuck in incheon on their tracking' including one sent before lucky box. SO frustrating.


 Same here. Unfortunately with standard shipping parcels are not always scanned properly. I had an item delivered from South Korea but after 1 month after delivery it was still showing Incheon as last tracked place.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

> Same here. Unfortunately with standard shipping parcels are not always scanned properly. I had an item delivered from South Korea but after 1 month after delivery it was still showing Incheon as last tracked place.


 Thank you. I just assumed it was stuck x 3. I think you made my day J


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see.

My box includes:



Spoiler



CNP laboratory cleansing Perfecta 50 ml (box 5)

Nuganic Pore Control Essence 30 ml (box 5)

Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence 12 ml (box 4)

Mamonde First Energy Serum 10 mÅ‚ (full product 100 ml) (new)

Sep Face lifting mask  (box 1)

Too cool for school Aqua gel mist 100 ml (box1)

Tonymoly Tint red 1,5ml (box3?)

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese cream (box 3)


Waiting for your versions.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow super box just updated with something that happened on Saturday.... Yay. Off to check other two order


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see.

My box includes:



Spoiler



CNP laboratory cleansing Perfecta 50 ml (box 5)

Nuganic Pore Control Essence 30 ml (box 5)

Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence 12 ml (box 4)

Mamonde First Energy Serum 10 mÅ‚ (full product 100 ml) (new)

Sep Face lifting mask  (box 1)

Too cool for school Aqua gel mist 100 ml (box1)

Tonymoly Tint red 1,5ml (box3?)

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese cream (box 3)


Waiting for your versions.
Wow great box! I'm really tempted to get one.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see.

My box includes:



Spoiler



CNP laboratory cleansing Perfecta 50 ml (box 5)

Nuganic Pore Control Essence 30 ml (box 5)

Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence 12 ml (box 4)

Mamonde First Energy Serum 10 mÅ‚ (full product 100 ml) (new)

Sep Face lifting mask  (box 1)

Too cool for school Aqua gel mist 100 ml (box1)

Tonymoly Tint red 1,5ml (box3?)

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese cream (box 3)


Waiting for your versions.


The number 4 on your list was on box #1, right?


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see.

My box includes:



Spoiler



CNP laboratory cleansing Perfecta 50 ml (box 5)

Nuganic Pore Control Essence 30 ml (box 5)

Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence 12 ml (box 4)

Mamonde First Energy Serum 10 mÅ‚ (full product 100 ml) (new)

Sep Face lifting mask  (box 1)

Too cool for school Aqua gel mist 100 ml (box1)

Tonymoly Tint red 1,5ml (box3?)

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese cream (box 3)


Waiting for your versions.
Sounds really great, I've just started thinking about getting one too


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 10, 2014)

> I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see. My box includes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Waiting for your versions. Wow great, great box!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The number 4 on your list was on box #1, right?
Yes. I had a look at the box 1 content and that's it.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes. I had a look at the box 1 content and that's it.

So no new product. Was hopping something new would come too, since they said they would do so occasionally.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So no new product. Was hopping something new would come too, since they said they would do so occasionally.
Maybe there will be something new in the other versions. As I had no occasion to buy box #1 three products are new for me and other, except tint, I really like.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoops, ordered a second lucky box! Hope to get first one soon though.


----------



## Cola (Mar 10, 2014)

> I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see. My box includes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Waiting for your versions. Wow! I love the box that you got! Thank you for posting a spoiler.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have just got my Luckybox! I think there is a limited number of versions, but we'll see.

My box includes:



Spoiler



CNP laboratory cleansing Perfecta 50 ml (box 5)

Nuganic Pore Control Essence 30 ml (box 5)

Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence 12 ml (box 4)

Mamonde First Energy Serum 10 mÅ‚ (full product 100 ml) (new)

Sep Face lifting mask  (box 1)

Too cool for school Aqua gel mist 100 ml (box1)

Tonymoly Tint red 1,5ml (box3?)

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese cream (box 3)


Waiting for your versions.
That is an amazing box! I hope you like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 10, 2014)

that fed my curiosity a little i guess.

im glad to hear that there's mamonde products in these luckyboxes. 

always wanted to try that brand!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Do we not get credit/points for box purchases anymore? I can't keep up with all the changes they're making from one box to the next.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay superbox one just arrived via Royal Mail. MUch prefer them to parcelforce too.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is an amazing box! I hope you like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I really like this box. There is a great choice of products inside.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 10, 2014)

When did everyone get their tracking info for their Luckybox? I believe I ordered it when it came out too and I have not tracking info yet, also was this the last box with express shipping?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

> When did everyone get their tracking info for their Luckybox? I believe I ordered it when it came out too and I have not tracking info yet, also was this the last box with express shipping?


 5th march I got shipping info. mine had normal non express shipping but my lucky box had that and came v. Fast. 7th box has express


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 10, 2014)

> 5th march I got shipping info. mine had normal non express shipping but my lucky box had that and came v. Fast. 7th box has express


 That's interesting...I may have to shoot an email to customer service with the hopes they will reply lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 10, 2014)

> That's interesting...I may have to shoot an email to customer service with the hopes they will reply lol


 Might get the parcel first lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 10, 2014)

> When did everyone get their tracking info for their Luckybox? I believe I ordered it when it came out too and I have not tracking info yet, also was this the last box with express shipping?


 They emailed me Feb 23 stating that I was missing my phone number and once they receive it they will ship the Luckybox. I replied the same day. Unfortunately, haven't heard from them until I emailed them a few days ago. They replied yesterday stating that they are holding my box due to missing phone number. I fwd my original email and they replied within minutes saying they will ship my Luckybox today. I think they were busy with the changes so I think you should shoot them an email again asking for the status of your order.They were pretty quick replying to my emails yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 10, 2014)

My Luckybox is out for delivery! It will probably be there when I get home from class!


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just received an email about a Face Shop box that is available to subscribers only. I'm really trying to hold out until I at least receive my Lucky Box....but I've really been interested in The Face Shop!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought the face shop box! Especially since I missed out on the Etude House box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I bought the hydration box along with it and noticed shipping didn't change at $6.99, which is kind of nice. I'm in NY though, so unfortunately, I've still got tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info ladies! I did email Them Hopefully tomorrow they'll reply To me, I bought the face shop box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited!!!


----------



## Plushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay superbox one just arrived via Royal Mail. MUch prefer them to parcelforce too.
Got mine today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh Memebox, you will be the end of me *shakes fist*

I gave in and got TheFaceShop box. That's it, I'm officially on a no-buy.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the face shop box! Especially since I missed out on the Etude House box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I bought the hydration box along with it and noticed shipping didn't change at $6.99, which is kind of nice. I'm in NY though, so unfortunately, I've still got tax  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I also bought thefaceshop box. I didn't want to make the same mistake as I did with Etude House - meaning: thinking long, getting none


----------



## Patantao (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got mine today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Let us know what you got in your Luckybox, please!


----------



## Plushy (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay superbox one just arrived via Royal Mail. MUch prefer them to parcelforce too.
Got mine today too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let us know what you got in your Luckybox, please!
I got superbox 1 today Not the lucky box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 10, 2014)

My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't get an email for The Face Shop Superbox even though I'm subscribed to their emails :'c darnit


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email for The Face Shop Superbox even though I'm subscribed to their emails :'c darnit
I *just* got mine, I was miffed at first, too!


----------



## migasa (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)
thank you very, very much !!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)
 Thank you for posting your contents!  What are you most excited about?  I know LOTS of people really liked that Cheese Cream.

I wonder if the luckybox contents are different based on ship dates?  I would love this box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)
Seems like there's only one version so far - but a very, very good one at that!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)
THE COVETED CHEESE CREAM!!! *bows down

There are some great things in the Lucky Box! I have received all the previous boxes so as much as I want doubles of everything (I need help lol) I'll have to pass. This is an AWESOME box though. I'm really excited for everyone that got one!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Thank you for posting your contents!  What are you most excited about?  I know LOTS of people really liked that Cheese Cream.

I wonder if the luckybox contents are different based on ship dates?  I would love this box!
I am really anxious to try the Cheese Cream, since so many people here love it so much, but I also can't wait to try the different essences/serums. It's a really great box overall. I am very happy with it!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email for The Face Shop Superbox even though I'm subscribed to their emails :'c darnit
Should work (if you like):

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-by-thefaceshop#.Ux4DQc5nnZ2


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 10, 2014)

I am so glad I am trying the luckybox as my first purchase from them!  I know there are supposed to be variations, but I love the sizes of the products and the variety of the products.


----------



## migasa (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should work (if you like):

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-by-thefaceshop#.Ux4DQc5nnZ2
I bought this box !
I don't know this brand   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Do you like thefaceshop?


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Should work (if you like):

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-by-thefaceshop#.Ux4DQc5nnZ2

Omg thank you so much you are amazing!! Ordering it right now tbh lol &gt;_&lt;

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really anxious to try the Cheese Cream, since so many people here love it so much, but I also can't wait to try the different essences/serums. It's a really great box overall. I am very happy with it! 

I know people rave about this cream but honestly, the smell is a little off putting for me. It has a nice scent but has sort of industrial like/metallic undertones? I'm not sure but I actually am wary of the cream for this reason whenever I put it on my face. It is very moisturizing and doesn't break me out though so that's a plus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 10, 2014)

Ugh!  I'm so tempted by theFaceShop box!  I haven't even gotten my FIRST box from Memebox yet!

They sure make it hard by telling you its "exclusive" and "only 200 available!"

Marketing genius, I suppose.  MUSTRESIST.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought this box !
I don't know this brand   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Do you like thefaceshop?
I don't know this brand either. They produce popular cosmetics based on the natural ingredients as far as I know. And have plenty of shops in Korea and worldwide. 8 full size products makes average 5$ per product. I think it is good price and I never have been disappointed with the contents of the boxes so far.

Maybe some of you have more to say about The Face Shop.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!  I'm so tempted by theFaceShop box!  I haven't even gotten my FIRST box from Memebox yet!

They sure make it hard by telling you its "exclusive" and "only 200 available!"

Marketing genius, I suppose.  MUSTRESIST.
Ive ordered 4 boxes and havent gotten any of them yet. Im really hesitant to buy this in case i get something in my boxes that i really want. Judging at the company and their products on amazon it seems to be all skincare.. which i do like but i'm looking for more makeup less skincare at the moment. So i might pass on this box... Im sure they will come out with the next "New Exclusive" box in a matter of a week or two anyway.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know this brand either. They produce popular cosmetics based on the natural ingredients as far as I know. And have plenty of shops in Korea and worldwide. 8 full size products makes average 5$ per product. I think it is good price and I never have been disappointed with the contents of the boxes so far.

Maybe some of you have more to say about The Face Shop.
Their products are quite well-priced on ebay but 8 pieces for this amount of money still appears to be a good deal to me. They seem to be quite typical for a Korean brand - lots of skincare but also many BB and CC creams, tints, lip balms and eyeliners. Some mascaras, eyeshadows, highlighters, powders and primers. Seems they have most types of not very expensive products,


----------



## TracyT (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!  I'm so tempted by theFaceShop box!  I haven't even gotten my FIRST box from Memebox yet!

They sure make it hard by telling you its "exclusive" and "only 200 available!"

Marketing genius, I suppose.  MUSTRESIST.
Ive ordered 4 boxes and havent gotten any of them yet. Im really hesitant to buy this in case i get something in my boxes that i really want. Judging at the company and their products on amazon it seems to be all skincare.. which i do like but i'm looking for more makeup less skincare at the moment. So i might pass on this box... Im sure they will come out with the next "New Exclusive" box in a matter of a week or two anyway. 


I did a general Web search on theFaceShop. They do have makeup. The lead time in ordering to receiving is what stops me from buying more boxes. 

It's not completely about the money thing, which they tried to fix with the layaway-like plan of $1 down and the rest closer to shipping. It's just plain about the time from ordering to delivery. How does one know if you need more skincare or makeup if you have no boxes, thus no products, arrive to decide on for a gap? It's a frustrating consumer feeling. 

Has anyone done a grid or anything to compare release date to shipping out date? Then a express vs. regular give or take customs keeping boxes. I would find that very interesting to look at.


----------



## migasa (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their products are quite well-priced on ebay but 8 pieces for this amount of money still appears to be a good deal to me. They seem to be quite typical for a Korean brand - lots of skincare but also many BB and CC creams, tints, lip balms and eyeliners. Some mascaras, eyeshadows, highlighters, powders and primers. Seems they have most types of not very expensive products,


Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know this brand either. They produce popular cosmetics based on the natural ingredients as far as I know. And have plenty of shops in Korea and worldwide. 8 full size products makes average 5$ per product. I think it is good price and I never have been disappointed with the contents of the boxes so far.

Maybe some of you have more to say about The Face Shop.
Thanks girls. I hope that we will not be disappointed


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

I LOVE theFaceShop products and I KNOW that an 8 product box will be well worth $39, but unfortunately I'm tapped out financially. I will say though that if you have the $39 to spare, you love quality skincare and a good deal, then definitely pick up this box!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ordered the FaceShop box! Not exactly sure what I'm getting into, but I've seen what people have reviewed about their different products and people seem to like it! We will see. . . . . .


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 10, 2014)

I am pretty tempted by the FaceShop box, but I am not familiar enough with the brand to be that excited about it. I guess I will hope that it sells out fast so I won't give in to temptation haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty tempted by the FaceShop box, but I am not familiar enough with the brand to be that excited about it. I guess I will hope that it sells out fast so I won't give in to temptation haha. 
Their stores remind me a lot of The Body Shop, in the way they're set up and the quality of the items, although I think TFS has better quality products!
















Those pet perfume hand creams are seriously the most coveted item in my collection! Every time someone comes over my house they say how adorable they are! LOL


----------



## cmarlor (Mar 10, 2014)

I live in toronto and they opened a face shop in the eaton centre. I have used many of their products I find them similar to the skin food line. The brown sugar face scrub is similar to the fresh brown sugar mask . I also used their peeling cream and sheet masks and found them to be very good. The product pricing here was $12.99 face scrub and 1.99 each sheet mask very reasonable but the box seems to be a better value . I won't be buying this one only because I have enough face shop for now but this is a great deal


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 10, 2014)

> My Luckybox. I received: 1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5) 2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5) 3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4) 4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box) 5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1) 6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1) 7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box) 8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)


 Looks great! Can't wait to see mine. About The Face Shop box, Things I like, it has double the availibility of the Etude House box. It offers shipping later this month is great for those just finding out about Memebox and not wanting to pre-order for several months in advance. The down side I'm on a ban for a little while. To many good things together. But that does make me hopeful that they will be offering more great things to buy when I am ready again.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 10, 2014)

My Luckybox is stuck at JFK! Come to meeee. &lt;3


----------



## Cola (Mar 10, 2014)

I caved and purchased The Face Shop box. I'm feeling a bit guilty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .I still have some boxes coming but I swear Memebox knows my weak spot.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like there's only one version so far - but a very, very good one at that!
 That IS a good one. 8- count 'em 8- FS products in TheFaceShop box.... urggggghh.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I caved and purchased The Face Shop box. I'm feeling a bit guilty




.I still have some boxes coming but I swear Memebox knows my weak spot.

ikr.. caved too :/ 

ugh i'm mad at myself


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2014)

i still have 4 boxes pending, so no thx to TFS.

maybe it was not working for my skin, but i used to haul TFS items from gmarket.

they have some rly good items like face mists, green tea range, etc but the the rest is meh.

just my personal opinion.

i'd defo snag it if it was IOPE, O'sum or Holika Holika. arghhh~


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 11, 2014)

> My Luckybox is stuck at JFK! Come to meeee. &lt;3


 Mine is too. They are keeping each other company. I wonder if we got the same variation?


----------



## queeenb (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting pics of your lucky boxes!! Looks like it isn't a big variation.. Hopefully I'll get to trade my doubles! PS how was that essence in box 4? The one in the white bottle? Lmao I haven't even opened it yet


----------



## ashgley (Mar 11, 2014)

Ugh I caved and used all my points on TheFaceShop box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they come out with a Skinfood or Innisfree box next week I'm going to be very angry haha.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you have regular or express shipping?
Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Luckybox is stuck at JFK! Come to meeee. &lt;3


----------



## NovemberRosa (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashgley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh I caved and used all my points on TheFaceShop box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they come out with a Skinfood or Innisfree box next week I'm going to be very angry haha.

LOl, me too, I prefer Skinfood than the Face Shop. But, I've just ordered the face shop box.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for posting pics of your lucky boxes!! Looks like it isn't a big variation.. Hopefully I'll get to trade my doubles! PS how was that essence in box 4? The one in the white bottle? Lmao I haven't even opened it yet
If you're referring to the Cremorlab mineral essence, it's pretty good! I've used up the entire bottle as of a few days ago. I found that it replenished my skin after washing so it didn't feel tight, and it seemed to calm and soothe my skin if it was irritated. I didn't see any long-term changes or effects in my skin from it, however essences are usually made to restore balance and moisture to your skin after cleansing, and that, I think it does very well!


----------



## queeenb (Mar 11, 2014)

> If you're referring to the Cremorlab mineral essence, it's pretty good! I've used up the entire bottle as of a few days ago. I found that it replenished my skin after washing so it didn't feel tight, and it seemed to calm and soothe my skin if it was irritated. I didn't see any long-term changes or effects in my skin from it, however essences are usually made to restore balance and moisture to your skin after cleansing, and that, I think it does very well!


 Thank you miss Jexie! That's exactly what I'm talking about! I've been going back &amp; forth tea tree essence &amp; maple water! I love them! I can't wait to try this one


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Luckybox. I received:

1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5)

2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5)

3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4)

4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box)

5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1)

6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1)

7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box)

8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)

I'm pretty sure the Mamonde Serum was in Box #1? I know I got it in a past box.

Also the TonyMoly tint was in Box #3 (unless it's a different one?) We got a sample size, it's possible that the Lucky boxes have full sized ones?

That aside, I think this box has some of my favorite items from the past boxes, so I'm super bummed I didn't jump on it! That Pore control essence is PRICEY so it's nice they included it in the Lucky Boxes!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm pretty sure the Mamonde Serum was in Box #1? I know I got it in a past box.

Also the TonyMoly tint was in Box #3 (unless it's a different one?) We got a sample size, it's possible that the Lucky boxes have full sized ones?

That aside, I think this box has some of my favorite items from the past boxes, so I'm super bummed I didn't jump on it! That Pore control essence is PRICEY so it's nice they included it in the Lucky Boxes!
Probably, but they didn't indicate the box # on the card for these two like the other items, so I assumed they were new items. The lip tint is a small size. 

I'm happy about the box, but I am also happy that it only took a week to get to me with the regular shipping option. I was fully prepared to have to wait 3 weeks!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Probably, but they didn't indicate the box # on the card for these two like the other items, so I assumed they were new items. The lip tint is a small size. 

I'm happy about the box, but I am also happy that it only took a week to get to me with the regular shipping option. I was fully prepared to have to wait 3 weeks! 

That's awesome! I just had an order shipped to me, so I hope that it only takes a week! *fingers crossed!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

Even about a week to the uk too. I bought thefaceshop too as hubby convinced me and I am cancelling lots of boxes in April.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 11, 2014)

These look amazing.I hope mine is the same. Unfortunately no tracking since it cleared customs at JFK on Saturday. I guess they are backed up a bit from last week's snow storm.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 11, 2014)

Next pre order bundles are up.http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-11-12-13-14-15-16#.Ux7oRXPD_qA 20 percent discount, one shipping charge.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

Also got 11-12-13 bundle too. A good way to get more boxes if in uk or one of the other countries being axed too.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 11, 2014)

"Jane George" url="/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/2280#post_2304982"]Also got 11-12-13 bundle too. A good way to get more boxes if in uk or one of the other countries being axed too. I now have boxes ordered up to October. Oh god. But at least it payed for so don't need to worry after 31st and all superboxes coming too. Oh well good buy Glossybox uk this was just what I need to get rid of them. I'm glad we have more products out in the next few days and weeks like memebox said.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to buy them all! I blame @spiritwind10 for getting me into this one! She included a wonderful product from this sub in a trade! :yay:


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

> "Jane George" url="/t/140316/memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/2280#post_2304982"]Also got 11-12-13 bundle too. A good way to get more boxes if in uk or one of the other countries being axed too.


 I now have boxes ordered up to October. Oh god. But at least it payed for so don't need to worry after 31st and all superboxes coming too. Oh well good buy Glossybox uk this was just what I need to get rid of them. I'm glad we have more products out in the next few days and weeks like memebox said. This is the main reason I am happy too. I only really like lovemebeauty and youbeautydiscovery enough to keep them long term atm so memebox adding into the mix makes me very happy as I find it hard to get decent boxes in the uk.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 11, 2014)

> I now have boxes ordered up to October. Oh god. But at least it payed for so don't need to worry after 31st and all superboxes coming too. Oh well good buy Glossybox uk this was just what I need to get rid of them. I'm glad we have more products out in the next few days and weeks like memebox said.


 This is the main reason I am happy too. I only really like lovemebeauty and youbeautydiscovery enough to keep them long term atm so memebox adding into the mix makes me very happy as I find it hard to get decent boxes in the uk. Your right they are the only 2 good ones even birchbox is crap. I could leave both of them behind. My love me beauty turned up this morning. And apart from flavourly , souksouk. Degustabox I prefers all my international boxes . I am more than happy with memeboxes every month coming my way.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

> I want to buy them all! I blame @spiritwind10 for getting me into this one! She included a wonderful product from this sub in a trade! :yay:


 Your so funny! Just trying to be an enabler!!! LOL


----------



## mariahk83 (Mar 11, 2014)

so my box shows delivered yesterday - but no box...i HATE HATE HATE our mail lady here!  This is the first time i've ever lived in an apartment and the mail issues alone are enough to make anyone go crazy (thankfully we're having a house built and will be moving in the next week and a half!)


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2014)

If you look under Luckybox #1 now, they are now saying that every box will include a Cheese Cream.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

> If you look under Luckybox #1 now, they are now saying that every box will include a Cheese Cream.Â


 Cool I ordered a second lucky box so might get two.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 11, 2014)

So tempted by that 20% off. Trying to resist.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

false



> So tempted by that 20% off. Trying to resist.


 15% off with three pack.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 11, 2014)

> false 15% off with three pack.


 Yep, you're right but they have 11-16 as well.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 11, 2014)

I've asked them to cancel Superbox 5 so that I can order the bundle. But it will be Monday by the time my card is free; I hope the bundle lasts that long  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, I caved and bought the 6 pack (11-16). I'm a little nervous pre-ordering until October, since so much can happen in 7 months, but I suppose it's a risk I am willing to take!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah I got the six pack but I know some can't afford that much in one go.


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 11, 2014)

Gah, I'm tempted but just between Superbox #1 and Lucky Box #1 I feel like I'm already fully stocked, and I still have Superboxes 2, 4, and 5 coming to me, as well as boxes 7,8,9, and 10. I only have one face!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought the six boxes bundle - I hope I won't come to regret it. I just couldn't help myself although I'm starting to suspect there'll be no quitting international shipping. If they seriously intended that they wouldn't decide to deliver us boxes till October! Or maybe they changed their mind yet again. Anyway, I'm done with all kinds of boxes for the next half a year and I suppose I should really quit all the other subscriptions.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Is it kinda weirding anyone else out how fast they are releasing boxes?

I mean they haven't even shipped half these boxes and theyre making new ones.  I hope its not like a Ponzi scheme.  Selling new boxes to pay for the things to go in the old ones...

I'm not saying thats whats happening or anything, just that my brain is twisty like that. 

I want my first box to get here so I can love it already!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 11, 2014)

I was hoping the Luckyboxes would have a BB cream in them since I spent my BB budget on it!  Guess I'll use my points towards trying one blind..this is how I get sucked in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 11, 2014)

> Gah, I'm tempted but just between Superbox #1 and Lucky Box #1 I feel like I'm already fully stocked, and I still have Superboxes 2, 4, and 5 coming to me, as well as boxes 7,8,9, and 10. I only have one face!


 Omg, you read my mind. As much as I want all these boxes I haven't even received one box. They are all yet to come. I even have all these skin care unopened. So I asked myself this morning, do I need all these when I only have one face? Hahah! Watch me cave in.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Omg, you read my mind. As much as I want all these boxes I haven't even received one box. They are all yet to come. I even have all these skin care unopened. So I asked myself this morning, do I need all these when I only have one face? Hahah! Watch me cave in.

Haha I have the same exact problem...the bundle is in my cart - I just can't decide if I should pull the button. Part of me says that I've already ordered so many memboxes #2-10, luckybox, and superbox 1,2,3, the faceshop......do I need more? haha i'm going to have so much skincare that I don't even know what to do with it...but then I'm justifying that these will be for may - october....hmm what to do!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 11, 2014)

> Is it kinda weirding anyone else out how fast they are releasing boxes? I mean they haven't even shipped half these boxes and theyre making new ones.Â  I hope its not like a Ponzi scheme.Â  Selling new boxes to pay for the things to go in the old ones... I'm not saying thats whats happening or anything, just that my brain is twisty like that.Â  I want my first box to get here so I can love it already!


 I doubt it. It's a different way to get folks to sub for "months" or in their case boxes in advance. Besides cost, is it different than a 3 month sub to say Birchbox by pre-ordering? Again their big challenge is global delivery and timetables. I keep harping on it bc I'm waiting for my pre-order boxes from last month (Lucky box and 7). The end is near Yay!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Now that they have a base in LA and New York, maybe our boxes will get here quicker!!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 11, 2014)

My tracking says my boxes are still stuck in the incheon airport &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2014)

conspiracy theory: they said they'll stop international shipping by 31st so that we snag them off the shelves like starving baboons.

i'm in a dilemma with this huge release of boxes. ohhh deaarrrrr... :&lt;


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it kinda weirding anyone else out how fast they are releasing boxes?

I mean they haven't even shipped half these boxes and theyre making new ones.  I hope its not like a Ponzi scheme.  Selling new boxes to pay for the things to go in the old ones...

I'm not saying thats whats happening or anything, just that my brain is twisty like that. 

I want my first box to get here so I can love it already!


Most subscription boxes get their products for free as a promotion from the companies. Their profit is not just subscription boxes as much as their online stores and repeat customers.

Subscription boxes are more a advertisement form companies that contribute to the stock, to get their product out there and gain new loyal customers.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2014)

I am definitely going to cancel my last remaining subs for this box. I am getting very stocked up on products in general, but not the types of products unique to Memebox. I feel like Memeboxes 7 &amp; 8 are pretty close together (a week apart?), but the new 6 pack bundle spaces out the boxes a month apart (for now), so that will give me more time to use stuff up.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking says my boxes are still stuck in the incheon airport &gt;





*cries MINE TOO!!! been stuck there since the 6th =(


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 11, 2014)

> *cries MINE TOO!!! been stuck there since the 6th =(Â


 Don't you hate that? I'm about to delete my emails just not to look at them and just expect them to arrive whenever they will arrive lol still very very sad lol


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Don't you hate that? I'm about to delete my emails just not to look at them and just expect them to arrive whenever they will arrive lol still very very sad lol
haha I do!!! makes me so much more anxious to get my box (i keep stalking the USPS tracking at work haha). esp when I see others getting theirs. I think my box #7 will come before my lucky box arrives. lol i just want ONE box for now and i'll be happy since this will be my first box lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

The one sitting next to me, my superbox one, is still in customs in uk.... Thinking the tracking may be wrong lol.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The one sitting next to me, my superbox one, is still in customs in uk.... Thinking the tracking may be wrong lol.
LOL Well, I'd say so


----------



## amidea (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you look under Luckybox #1 now, they are now saying that every box will include a Cheese Cream. 
i've held out for so long not buying any memeboxes, but i've been so curious about that cheese cream, and it all fall apart...

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  conspiracy theory: they said they'll stop international shipping by 31st so that we snag them off the shelves like starving baboons.

i'm in a dilemma with this huge release of boxes. ohhh deaarrrrr... :&lt;
also, what is this about stopping international shipping?  i am out of the loop about this...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  conspiracy theory: they said they'll stop international shipping by 31st so that we snag them off the shelves like starving baboons.

i'm in a dilemma with this huge release of boxes. ohhh deaarrrrr... :&lt;
That's what I was thinking exactly! Still, I appreciate they gave other international customers a chance to stock up on boxes. Unless there'll soon prove to be no shipping limits anymore...

I suppose I don't really need all that stuff but I'm rationalizing it by saying I'm buying no more beauty products till November LOL I'd like to see that happen...

Anyway, I don't have any other addicitons really so I guess this one is still healthier than many others I could have


----------



## veritazy (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've held out for so long not buying any memeboxes, but i've been so curious about that cheese cream, and it all fall apart...

also, what is this about stopping international shipping?  i am out of the loop about this...
I'll just quote the email from 27th Feb from memebox:

"Unfortunately, orders placed by countries outside of the United States, Canada and Japan will be accepted only until the 31st of March."

Don't let this hinder your ability to make decisions lol~

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I was thinking exactly! Still, I appreciate they gave other international customers a chance to stock up on boxes. Unless there'll soon prove to be no shipping limits anymore...

I suppose I don't really need all that stuff but I'm rationalizing it by saying I'm buying no more beauty products till November LOL I'd like to see that happen...

Anyway, I don't have any other addicitons really so I guess this one is still healthier than many others I could have




Ikr! I do wish they have 14,15,16 instead so that I have at least 3-4 months to sample everything I will get in the next 4 boxes I've ordered. This is really difficult!


----------



## amidea (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll just quote the email from 27th Feb from memebox:

"Unfortunately, orders placed by countries outside of the United States, Canada and Japan will be accepted only until the 31st of March."

Don't let this hinder your ability to make decisions lol~

Ikr! I do wish they have 14,15,16 instead so that I have at least 3-4 months to sample everything I will get in the next 4 boxes I've ordered. This is really difficult! 



 
oh man.  20 days to decide exactly how much more memebox i want without even having my first box?? this isn't good...


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay, no way am I preordering boxes that won't ship until October! Whoa! Crazy!! XD

I'll just stick with the super boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like having all full sized products.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 11, 2014)

Ooh, Skinfood products appeared on their site (unless they already sold Skinfood products then ignore me~~~). Hopefully that means a Skinfood Super Box soon hehe :3


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I am assuming this is there way to offer a monthly subscription service, with a 3 month offer and a 6 month offer. I will have to wait till later to decide. Err... I wanted to be on a ban but this is a good deal. I have loved all the box openings so far. I've currently have the six month one in my cart and the face shop box in my cart now. Waiting for my husbands reply, before I spend this much. My only saving grace I was just talking last night about how much I wanted to spend to help me have things to review to help my blog grow.


----------



## Cola (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow. A bit of a huge commitment for me. Although, you will be basically set for the remainder of the year. Tough call for me because so far these boxes are worth it and especially now with the discount! However, I am getting really poor from spending on these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I wonder how many more box variations are there. I just hope the quality value of the boxes doesn't decrease once they sell out of these prepaid boxes. Haha just when I plan to stop, Memebox tempts me again. I really don't have self control.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

> Wow. A bit of a huge commitment for me. Although, you will be basically set for the remainder of the year. Tough call for me because so far these boxes are worth it and especially now with the discount! However, I am getting really poor from spending on these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I wonder how many more box variations are there. I just hope the quality value of the boxes doesn't decrease once they sell out of these prepaid boxes. Haha just when I plan to stop, Memebox tempts me again. I really don't have self control.


 Lol you have more than me as I have purchased and did so within minutes.


----------



## Cola (Mar 11, 2014)

> I've asked them to cancel Superbox 5 so that I can order the bundle. But it will be Monday by the time my card is free; I hope the bundle lasts that long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I'm still debating whether I really want Superbox 5 or not. I may also request a refund just to balance the cost of the other boxes that I'm planning to purchase.


----------



## Cola (Mar 11, 2014)

> Lol you have more than me as I have purchased and did so within minutes.


 Lol. I swear Memebox knows our weak spot!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 11, 2014)

> Lol. I swear Memebox knows our weak spot!


 Mine is being English and the fact my hubby is an enabler atm.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I'm still debating whether I really want Superbox 5 or not. I may also request a refund just to balance the cost of the other boxes that I'm planning to purchase.
I'm worried the shades in SB 5 won't suit me, so I'd rather have the bundle. I'm NC37 and can't use pale makeup. And I dislike false eyelashes and lipgloss (more of a lipstick person) but I just bought SB5 to use up my points before the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had I  known this bundle was going to launch, I would have held out - I really hope they cancel SB5 for me so I can buy the bundle and live happily ever after..


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok this is coming from someone who has ordered almost every box up to now! There is NOWAY I can order 6 months worth of boxes at on or would!! I still have to receive 7,8,9,10 and lucky box, superbox2, and face box one and one other. Are they nuts, Memebox has gone too far!! As much as like them, paying for 6 months when I still have 4 months to go on what I have. MEmebox come back in May or June and I'll be ready for you! Sorry girls to be so negative! I'm usually positive on this site, but this blows me away!!!! Nancy


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 11, 2014)

I really wish they'd just turn this into a monthly subscription box. I feel like that would be much easier on everyone.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wish they'd just turn this into a monthly subscription box. I feel like that would be much easier on everyone.
i agree!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 11, 2014)

> i agree!


 Me too!! This is going to far and too fast! I feel something wrong here??? It makes me wonder and I refuse to buy any more boxes till I am on my second to last one I'll get. Not that I don't trust the company, but it am wary of a company trying to hog all this business at once??? I question their motives and their ability to deliver as promised. A company can grow way too fast and also crash at the same rate! Believe me! I am on hold, not that I don't have the money, but there is a sensibility in ordering these boxes ladies. Don't let the fear of not being able to get them make you rush into something that doesn't feel right. As I said, I'm holding off! Till may!!!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 11, 2014)

> I really wish they'd just turn this into a monthly subscription box. I feel like that would be much easier on everyone.


 I'm pretty sure they have no intentions on doing that (I don't have any idea why they won't though, it's baffling). I mentioned in an email to them about going subscription based and they said they weren't going to go in that direction. Who knows though, they change their plan pretty frequently as it is. It might happen.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 11, 2014)

Just think of it as buying a 6-mo subscription not as "omg im buying a box i wont get for 20 more years", that will help you justify the expense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!

Because, really, its pretty normal to buy a 6mo or 1yr subscription to OTHER boxes...  And spend just as much money (think PopSugar or FabFitFun or even Glossybox). 

Except that with Memebox you get products you pretty much won't get any other way.  Unless you want to spend $$$$$ and fly there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just think of it as buying a 6-mo subscription not as "omg im buying a box i wont get for 20 more years", that will help you justify the expense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha!

Because, really, its pretty normal to buy a 6mo or 1yr subscription to OTHER boxes...  And spend just as much money (think PopSugar or FabFitFun or even Glossybox). 

Except that with Memebox you get products you pretty much won't get any other way.  Unless you want to spend $$$$$ and fly there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
you are convincing me.  slowly but surely...


----------



## Cola (Mar 11, 2014)

> Ok this is coming from someone who has ordered almost every box up to now! There is NOWAY I can order 6 months worth of boxes at on or would!! I still have to receive 7,8,9,10 and lucky box, superbox2, and face box one and one other. Are they nuts, Memebox has gone too far!! As much as like them, paying for 6 months when I still have 4 months to go on what I have. MEmebox come back in May or June and I'll be ready for you! Sorry girls to be so negative! I'm usually positive on this site, but this blows me away!!!! Nancy


 I agree. I have a lot of boxes on the way as well. As I stated earlier, this is a huge commitment for me. I am worried that the quality may decrease in future boxes. I am also worried about the lack of communication from them. Just a month ago I was going to give up on them! Although, it is difficult for me when they offer to waive the shipping costs on the remaining 5 boxes! I believe that the intentions of the 6 month boxes were aimed more towards international customers (outside of US, Canada and Japan). Just so that they won't lose too much interest with international customers while they readjust their business strategy. I'm not part of Memebox so I really don't know their true intentions. This is just based on my own speculation.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 11, 2014)

So I decided to add the six month subscription, but pay pal won't let me. It says it's a tax error. err


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 11, 2014)

> So I decided to add the six month subscription, but pay pal won't let me. It says it's a tax error. err


 Me too! I'm trying to buy the lucky box and i'm getting the same error message. I hope it's just a glitch and will be fixed soon because i want that box so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Mar 11, 2014)

I had the same tax error issue with Paypal.  The only way I could get by it was to purchase the 6 month package by itself.


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmmm...i'm only trying to buy just the lucky box, wonder whats up. I geuss i'll try shooting them an email, i'm just freaking out that it's going to sell out. I want that cheese cream darn it!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I decided to add the six month subscription, but pay pal won't let me.
It says it's a tax error. err

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! I'm trying to buy the lucky box and i'm getting the same error message. I hope it's just a glitch and will be fixed soon because i want that box so bad





hey ladies! that happened to me earlier this morning! but i just tried to click "continue order" at the bottom even though it showed that paypal error. and it went through for me! try that and see if it works for you as well =]


----------



## kotoko (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is too. They are keeping each other company. I wonder if we got the same variation?
Not sure! Looks like there is only one so far, eh?

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Dunno why your quote's not showing up, but I think I got regular shipping.


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 11, 2014)

> hey ladies! that happened to me earlier this morning! but i just tried to click "continue order" at the bottom even though it showed that paypal error. and it went through for me! try that and see if it works for you as well =]


 I only have a button to update order info and a button to "place order" no matter how many times i click on "place order" it keeps giving me the error. Lol, i am not taking the hint.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kellsbells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I only have a button to update order info and a button to "place order" no matter how many times i click on "place order" it keeps giving me the error. Lol, i am not taking the hint.
LOL i'd say to keep trying.. cuz it worked for me when i reclicked "place order" but it did take me a couple tries. i also double checked my paypal acct to make sure i wasn't being charged more than once!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The one sitting next to me, my superbox one, is still in customs in uk.... Thinking the tracking may be wrong lol.
I have a package from another Korean company that has had tracking sitting at Incheon since the 6th too. Tracking from there is notoriously iffy in my experience though, so I figure it's on the way, but the tracking is messed up.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 11, 2014)

So anything purchased before 31st March will be delivered to International Customers (outside US, Canada and Japan)? Box 11 to 16 is sounding so tempting to me...it looks like they are shipping out one a month then? I think it's better...otherwise by the end of the year, they'll be on box #50....


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 11, 2014)

Just got back home, Ok I just tried again, I had another item in the cart, The Face Shop Box. I took it out and it worked! Also it did not charge me shipping for the 6 month box offer. I caved and bought The face shop box as a separate order, those 8 items were to tempting as well. I loved seeing that the cheese cream is going to be in every Lucky box. They also have a new you tube video on their channel showing Super Box 1.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 11, 2014)

I have my Luckybox quick unboxing video up if anyone is interested.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 11, 2014)

does anyone knows if they will going to start doing points again or is it over now?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice video BlackMagicRose thank you for sharing it. It does not look like there is any variety to the Luckboxes So far everyone seems to be getting the same things.


----------



## Amanda xo (Mar 11, 2014)

I really would like if they did bring the points back. They made me much more likely to purchase a box! Though my wallet is appreciating it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree. I just used all my points to purchase the box#11-16. I think I'm set till Nov.. But if they bring it back, do you think they would reimburse those that previously brought boxes (after the new launch)?

Was tempted to get the Lucky Box #1 because of the cream cheese only..the rest either i already have or just doesn't interest me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree. I just used all my points to purchase the box#11-16. I think I'm set till Nov.. But if they bring it back, do you think they would reimburse those that previously brought boxes (after the new launch)?

*Was tempted to get the Lucky Box #1 because of the cream cheese only..the rest either i already have or just doesn't interest me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
Ditto, but I have so many other moisturizers thanks to other subs that if I ever want to get it again I think I'll just rebuy. It is sooooo tempting though.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ditto, but I have so many other moisturizers thanks to other subs that if I ever want to get it again I think I'll just rebuy. It is sooooo tempting though.

Do you know where we can buy the cream cheese only? I tried searching online but couldn't find a place.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Why doesn't memebox just suck it up and do a stinkin' subscription?! LOL "Pre-order" is basically saying "subscription" that your paying for in advance, like buying a 3,6,or 12 month subscription from another company.

I love the products in the memeboxes SO MUCH that I let stuff slide with them, but honestly, I've sent them hundreds of customers, review all of their boxes and as of last week they've completely stopped responding to my e-mails. I have no idea why, either. They said they were sending me box 6 and it never arrived. I e-mailed them to ask if it had shipped yet and asked about the tax issues that you were all wondering about and they haven't responded. I'm a little upset that I kind of worked my butt off to get their name out there and they haven't taken the time to get in touch with me.

I'm too poor to buy the boxes from here on out, so I'm just going to sit and admire everything that everyone else gets, but I will say to be cautious with your money. That's an awful lot of boxes to be buying up front from a company who has changed all kinds of things in just a few months. Not saying they'll be bad, but it's a gamble, as always!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Why doesn't memebox just suck it up and do a stinkin' subscription?! LOL "Pre-order" is basically saying "subscription" that your paying for in advance, like buying a 3,6,or 12 month subscription from another company. I love the products in the memeboxes SO MUCH that I let stuff slide with them, but honestly, I've sent them hundreds of customers, review all of their boxes and as of last week they've completely stopped responding to my e-mails. I have no idea why, either. They said they were sending me box 6 and it never arrived. I e-mailed them to ask if it had shipped yet and asked about the tax issues that you were all wondering about and they haven't responded. I'm a little upset that I kind of worked my butt off to get their name out there and they haven't taken the time to get in touch with me. I'm too poor to buy the boxes from here on out, so I'm just going to sit and admire everything that everyone else gets, but I will say to be cautious with your money. That's an awful lot of boxes to be buying up front from a company who has changed all kinds of things in just a few months. Not saying they'll be bad, but it's a gamble, as always!


 I so totally agree with you Missjexie! That's why I am not buying another one from them until I receive all but my last box I order and that is May sometime, they have changed the rules an awful lot! almost to much! It has me worried for everyone. While I try to be positive and I have been extremely positive about Memebox something is telling me to hold off! I also am upset with the way they are treating Rachel. It makes me mad that a woman who has bent over backwards and blogged about them, sent tons of customers to them, made hundreds of positive posts on this thread alone, written them for you all, stood up for them and for you with them is being ignored and lied too by them, that causes me grief!!! Extreme grief that they can't even write her and ignore her, promise her something and then not send it, grief. Please ladies, think about whether you want to resub to Memebox. I can't tell you what to do but think if they can do this to Rachel, they can do the same to you. I am not resub bing until some things happen and I get some more boxes, and Rachel gets something from them. Take care nancy


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I so totally agree with you Missjexie! That's why I am not buying another one from them until I receive all but my last box I order and that is May sometime, they have changed the rules an awful lot! almost to much! It has me worried for everyone. While I try to be positive and I have been extremely positive about Memebox something is telling me to hold off!
I also am upset with the way they are treating Rachel. It makes me mad that a woman who has bent over backwards and blogged about them, sent tons of customers to them, made hundreds of positive posts on this thread alone, written them for you all, stood up for them and for you with them is being ignored and lied too by them, that causes me grief!!! Extreme grief that they can't even write her and ignore her, promise her something and then not send it, grief. Please ladies, think about whether you want to resub to Memebox. I can't tell you what to do but think if they can do this to Rachel, they can do the same to you. I am not resub bing until some things happen and I get some more boxes, and Rachel gets something from them. Take care nancy
You are sweet, Nancy. &lt;3 I am hoping that my last couple of e-mails got lost in the shuffle. I intend on sending them another e-mail in the morning in regards to where my Box#6 is, and hopefully I hear back from them. If not I will just have to go back to buying my Korean products from ebay, lol! I'm just hoping for the best and assuming that they're backed up on e-mails and mine just slipped through the cracks.

Right now I'm just hoping that the rest of the boxes up to #10 arrive and are amazing for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If not I will just have to go back to buying my Korean products from ebay, lol! 

Right now I'm just hoping that the rest of the boxes up to #10 arrive and are amazing for everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, me too. Because honestly, they said their items are discounted, etc, but are no where near ebay prices. They are overpriced to make the boxes look more expensive...

I have nothing against meme but not getting more boxes soon (since they pushed the dates back) makes me a little apprehensive. Yes, and as you mentioned earlier...too many changes over the months. I wish they were more consistent with awesome boxes. *sigh*


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2014)

> I have my Luckybox quick unboxing video up if anyone is interested.Â





> I have my Luckybox quick unboxing video up if anyone is interested.Â


 Yay. Am subbed to you.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree. I have a lot of boxes on the way as well. As I stated earlier, this is a huge commitment for me. I am worried that the quality may decrease in future boxes. I am also worried about the lack of communication from them. Just a month ago I was going to give up on them!

Although, it is difficult for me when they offer to waive the shipping costs on the remaining 5 boxes!

I believe that the intentions of the 6 month boxes were aimed more towards international customers (outside of US, Canada and Japan). Just so that they won't lose too much interest with international customers while they readjust their business strategy.

I'm not part of Memebox so I really don't know their true intentions. This is just based on my own speculation.
I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged!

If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can.

And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - ans still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?


----------



## Aga Atarii (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged!

If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can.

And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - and still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?
That's exactly what I thought ! On both topics, they did these boxes for the other Internationals so we won't lose interest as we can't order after the 31st of march. And we just had a massive discussion of whose complains are important and whose not, after which I stopped commenting as I thought there is no point. But you are so right here Kudos to you


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 12, 2014)

My Luckybox has made it through NY customs and just left NH and is on its way to me. I wonder how long it will take to get down south where I live? But yay, it's officially out of customs. Thank goodness I signed for the USPS emails. I'm looking forward to trying that cheese cream!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged!

If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can.

And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - ans still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?
I totally agree. Buying 6 boxes in advance gives an opportunity to European customers to stay with Memebox for longer. I am sure boxes will be available separately and those of us who don't want to spend money now will be able to buy their boxes latter. There is always a danger we won't get our boxes, but the situation is always the same when you pay for something in advance. I purchased the boxes till #16 and hope I will get lots of great stuff.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 12, 2014)

I cannot totally agree more with the above. From the perspectives of someone living outside the US, Canada and Japan - it is such great news that we actually have a chance to get these boxes and not be totally excluded. If i lived in these areas, i would definitely wait until some of the previously pre-ordered boxes are shipped first - so i know i will actually be getting them.

It must be difficult for them to keep up with everything though, their customer base is growing day by day. Does anyone know if the korean boxes are similar/do we receive similar products and do they offer the superbox as well?


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot totally agree more with the above. From the perspectives of someone living outside the US, Canada and Japan - it is such great news that we actually have a chance to get these boxes and not be totally excluded. If i lived in these areas, i would definitely wait until some of the previously pre-ordered boxes are shipped first - so i know i will actually be getting them.

It must be difficult for them to keep up with everything though, their customer base is growing day by day. Does anyone know if the korean boxes are similar/do we receive similar products and do they offer the superbox as well? 
We usually get products which were previously included in Korean MeMeboxes so they are basically the same. The Korean version is, however, cheaper, it comes out on monthly basis as a subscription and usually contains about 5 products. I also believe they have some special editions but they're different from SB in that way that they don't contain full-sized products only.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot totally agree more with the above. From the perspectives of someone living outside the US, Canada and Japan - it is such great news that we actually have a chance to get these boxes and not be totally excluded. If i lived in these areas, i would definitely wait until some of the previously pre-ordered boxes are shipped first - so i know i will actually be getting them.

It must be difficult for them to keep up with everything though, their customer base is growing day by day. Does anyone know if the korean boxes are similar/do we receive similar products and do they offer the superbox as well? 
I have actually got 7 boxes already (2-6, luckybox, SB1) so I am a bit more optimistic


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just in case anyone is interested, here is a link to a page showing the contents of all previous Korean ed memeboxes. Maybe we'll be getting some of these items in ours.

http://www.memebox.com/history/


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 12, 2014)

> I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged! If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can. And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - ans still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?


 Couldn't agree more . They have answered my emails since I walked away from the thread. They have done bundles like I asked for us internationals who won't be around . They have thanked me for asking questions and getting other things sorted to help out international orders. They have stated that worldwide shipping is going to cause them there major cash on boxes now as they won't have us in the loop. The bundles are aimed at the international custom. The people they stay shipped to will still get all there boxes one by one and superboxes. Lucky boxes. You can't have everything your own way. As for the complaining now it's a little too late from you all. Some of us actually got proactive and done stuff went online and kept others informed of info and emails on Facebook. Sorry but it's all coming over as rather one sided and selfish from some of you now. Again. My answer is don't buy the boxes if you can't afford them. If you are international the bundles are as memebox have said aimed at us. And they stated in an email they were releasing more boxes and single superboxes which they have done. I'm sure you will jump over us all know because we are being funny with you all @strawbewii yes all boxes for the future ordered before 31st will be sent to us all. So don't worry. And if there is trouble in future paypal will refund the money as it was payed as an upfront cost . As I had that problem last year with uk luxbox and got my money back.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged!

If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can.

And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - ans still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?
I agree, this is a great idea to keep international customers - outside Japan, Canada and the US - in the loop for six months. If I never got a box and had to come here and see everyone else open their boxes, I wouldn't hang around, would I? I feel they have upped their game in answering our emails - I had my tax refunded (yay!) and emailed yesterday about cancelling SB5 so I could order the bundle and just got an email that they have refunded my SB5 box money! Will go home and order the bundle.

A couple of weeks earlier, quite a few of us were not hearing from them, they were charging tax, they took out their Facebook page and said some of us would never get another box after March 31. How things have changed! Perhaps they realised the rest-of-the-world customer base would go otherwise. And there's a 20% off deal, which makes the bundle even better. I have paid in advance for several beauty boxes and this is just another advance subscription, like a magazine. In case they don't show up, there's always Paypal resolution centre.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2014)

I have to admit I tend to get bundle deals when I sub so the bundles are perfect to me. Also have to agree with sentiments above and especially about the emails as they are definitely emailing back faster.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 12, 2014)

I have no complaints about Memebox.

As I said before, I got sad when they said they would stop shipping to my country (Portugal, Europe).

But, I kept buying what I could, to be sure I would still get Memeboxes for a long time.

I had spent my points on 2 more LB1 cause I had no idea what to get, then they made this 6 months bundle.

Yesterday I asked them to cancel the LB1 order and give me a refund, wich they did in less than 24h. So, I ordered the bundle, to be sure that I will be a happy Memebox addict till October. I will probably not buy anything more, till they start shipping internationally again.

I guess they are replying faster to the international clients, to make sure we part ways without regrets. So maybe, one day, we get back once international shipping is available again.

Those of you who will keep enjoying Memebox (USA, Canada and Japan) should relax (as we were told before). You will be able to order the boxes 1 by 1. You will have time to cancel and get refunds and use that money over again. You will be able to decide if you want to order one more Memebox/Superbox/Luckybox or not. Cause they will keep shipping to you.

And the same way we were told not to trash talk Memebox... listen to your own avdices...

Pardon my not so great english, but if I wrote this in portuguese no one would understand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All my love to all the gals around!!

Peace

Patricia


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 12, 2014)

> I think you're right on the spot. I'm located in Poland and in fact I even suggested to them that they could do this kind of bundle so other international customers wouldn't miss out on future boxes. I'm glad they obliged! If you're located in the US, Canada or Japan, you don't have to worry about getting your boxes - I'm sure they'll be selling them separately in the future. However, it's a great opportunity for us to stock up on boxes while we still can. And to be honest I find it a bit weird how much some of you complain now about all the changes, lack of contact or having to buy so many boxes planned for next months when previously you defended the company so much. Even when we only complained about their decision to exclude other international customers which was - ans still is - VERY important to many of us. I guess it's much easier to consider other people's complaints as illegitimate when they don't affect you personally, isn't it?


 I agree with you 100%!!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol, much better than my English some days.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 12, 2014)

> My Luckybox has made it through NY customs and just left NH and is on its way to me. I wonder how long it will take to get down south where I live? But yay, it's officially out of customs. Thank goodness I signed for the USPS emails. I'm looking forward to trying that cheese cream!


 Yay! I hope you love the cheese cream! I was so stingy with mine since it was the only one I had but I broke down and purchased the lucky box 1 in the final restock because I so want another one!! Once my other boxes passed through customs I didn't have to wait more than a day or two but my customs location is Chicago and I am in Michigan...so about 5 hours away.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Couldn't agree more . They have answered my emails since I walked away from the thread. They have done bundles like I asked for us internationals who won't be around . They have thanked me for asking questions and getting other things sorted to help out international orders. They have stated that worldwide shipping is going to cause them there major cash on boxes now as they won't have us in the loop. The bundles are aimed at the international custom. The people they stay shipped to will still get all there boxes one by one and superboxes. Lucky boxes. You can't have everything your own way.
As for the complaining now it's a little too late from you all. Some of us actually got proactive and done stuff went online and kept others informed of info and emails on Facebook.
Sorry but it's all coming over as rather one sided and selfish from some of you now. Again.
My answer is don't buy the boxes if you can't afford them. If you are international the bundles are as memebox have said aimed at us. And they stated in an email they were releasing more boxes and single superboxes which they have done.
I'm sure you will jump over us all know because we are being funny with you all
@strawbewii yes all boxes for the future ordered before 31st will be sent to us all. So don't worry.

And if there is trouble in future paypal will refund the money as it was payed as an upfront cost . As I had that problem last year with uk luxbox and got my money back.
Thank you for this post.


----------



## amidea (Mar 12, 2014)

sorry for being behind on all these memebox news, but do these posts mean that people in the us (and canada and japan) will still be able to buy memeboxes after the 31st? (i.e. i no longer have an excuse to buy the bundle if i'm in the US...)


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  sorry for being behind on all these memebox news, but do these posts mean that people in the us (and canada and japan) will still be able to buy memeboxes after the 31st? (i.e. i no longer have an excuse to buy the bundle if i'm in the US...)
Yes, if you are located in one of those countries, you'll be able to buy boxes after the 31st without any changes. However, it's cheaper to buy a bundle so you may still be tempted


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

I just wanted to mention that I asked Memebox yesterday about the shipping of new bundles to Europe - but of course, what they wrote concerns other international customers as well - and that's how they replied:

Hi,   Thanks for reaching out to us.   Yes, we are shipping Memebox #11~#16 to Europe for those order placed before 1st of April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We advanced the releasing date of Meme bundle to open possibility for customers in Europe and the other countries to receive upcoming boxes.   If you have any question, please contact us anytime!     It definately shows they aimed those at international clients mostly and we can rest assured that everything will be fine with shipping outside US, Canada and Japan. They also replied within the 24-hour-period so I think their email service is improving these days.


----------



## amidea (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, if you are located in one of those countries, you'll be able to buy boxes after the 31st without any changes. However, it's cheaper to buy a bundle so you may still be tempted




oh i am sorely tempted...the problem is i haven't even gotten _one_ memebox before (i ordered lucky box, my first box, yesterday) so i feel like i'm jumping the gun by buying 6 at once.  also, i mainly convinced myself to get the bundle when i thought it was all i could get, but even though that that justification is no longer valid, i still want it...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh i am sorely tempted...the problem is i haven't even gotten _one_ memebox before (i ordered lucky box, my first box, yesterday) so i feel like i'm jumping the gun by buying 6 at once.  also, i mainly convinced myself to get the bundle when i thought it was all i could get, but even though that that justification is no longer valid, i still want it...
Well, I've already got 4 boxes (3-6) and I was very happy with them and really hope they'll keep up such great quality. But of course it's your decision and if you don't want to rush into it, you don't have to worry about not being able to get them later. They'll definately be selling them separately later like they did with a previous bundle. I just didn't have much choice so was happy to jump on the chance.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 12, 2014)

> I just wanted to mention that I asked Memebox yesterday about the shipping of new bundles to Europe - but of course, what they wrote concerns other international customers as well - and that's how they replied: Hi, Â  Thanks for reaching out to us. Â  Yes, we are shipping Memebox #11~#16 to Europe for those order placed before 1st of April  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We advanced the releasing date of Meme bundle to open possibility for customers in Europe and the other countries to receive upcoming boxes. Â  If you have any question, please contact us anytime! Â  Â  It definately shows they aimed those at international clients mostly and we can rest assured that everything will be fine with shipping outside US, Canada and Japan. They also replied within the 24-hour-period so I think their email service is improving these days.


 Really great news  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2014)

Seriously no matter what I say in this thread it's an issue.

I'm out.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 12, 2014)

Wh



> Seriously no matter what I say in this thread it's an issue. I'm out.


 You have been so helpful! If people wanna whine about everything that's their problem! You have also been so informative it is annoying everyone wants to be spoiled, it's annoying!! Disney princess don't exist people they are all an illusion!! (I hate Disney lol) You can't have it all Nice, Cheap, quick and to your door step with a gold bow on top, just ignore it dear...nobody is forcing anybody to but anything...


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Do you know where we can buy the cream cheese only? I tried searching online but couldn't find a place.


 Korean depart sells it for about 34.00 US but the shipping charge is VERY high. http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1386138624/


----------



## jocedun (Mar 12, 2014)

As a general comment, I am really happy to see that Memebox is doing right by its international customers! It's awesome that they have allowed pre-ordering and at such a good discount. I'm also happy that they have sorted out the tax and shipping glitches, since those issues were definitely giving me pause about ordering from Memebox again. My only wish is that Memebox could somehow give us a schedule of when boxes will be released for sale so that I can plan my budget accordingly! I doubt this is possible since they seem to release based on demand, but I think a more regular schedule would do more good than bad. Personally, I plan my budget many weeks and months in advance, so I can't really do impulse purchases over ~$10 per week. Regardless, I am totally going to buy more memeboxes as soon as my bank account will allow me to, and after my lucky box is actually delivered (fingers crossed for today!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zentea (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay I have a stupid question: How do you get the product to come out of the Nuganics Pore Control Essence??

I got it in my Luckybox and I keep pumping it but nothing comes out and I unscrewed the top but still can't figure out the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 12, 2014)

Well my first box seems to be sitting at O'Hare...a paltry 30 miles away...please please release my box.

Holding off on the bundles for now. With all the changes its a "wait and see" time for me.  That being said, I think next weekend I will hit up some of the Korean stores in the area and see what stuff they stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Okay I have a stupid question: How do you get the product to come out of the Nuganics Pore Control Essence?? I got it in my Luckybox and I keep pumping it but nothing comes out and I unscrewed the top but still can't figure out the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Anyone else have this problem?


 I had to shake my bottle and do a few pumps till it came out. Maybe try that?


----------



## Patantao (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zentea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay I have a stupid question: How do you get the product to come out of the Nuganics Pore Control Essence??

I got it in my Luckybox and I keep pumping it but nothing comes out and I unscrewed the top but still can't figure out the problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone else have this problem?

Maybe shake it and try again...? I only had to pump it a phew times and then it worked...


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well my first box seems to be sitting at O'Hare...a paltry 30 miles away...please please release my box.

Holding off on the bundles for now. With all the changes its a "wait and see" time for me.  That being said, I think next weekend I will hit up some of the Korean stores in the area and see what stuff they stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you find stuff, can you let us know =) I live in MI and if there is good stuff in/near Chicago, I think hubs could be convinced that we might need a weekend getaway! We don't really have any good Korean beauty stores that I am aware of in our area.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Yay! I hope you love the cheese cream! I was so stingy with mine since it was the only one I had but I broke down and purchased the lucky box 1 in the final restock because I so want another one!! Once my other boxes passed through customs I didn't have to wait more than a day or two but my customs location is Chicago and I am in Michigan...so about 5 hours away.


 I am so glad you love the cream cheese, for a cheaper product it is awesome! My customs location is also Chicago too. That's cause United flys there from area. I use to fly that route when I went to Seoul to visit my sister. I live in central Ohio so it usually gets here pretty quick once it gets through customs!! Yeah, I got two lucky boxes today! Can't figure it out but double the product! Thought I was to get just one. Well, double the cream cheese is great. Saving the second one for you MissJexie! It will be a little while till I get another box out to you. I sent one out Monday 1st class so enjoy my friend and happy birthday to you and too your Mom!!! I am glad also that the International people are getting a way to order at least for the next several months. But I hope they hold some out for us USA, Canada and Japan people. I just can't see to buy 6 more months worth of products at this time and that's besides all the extra boxes they might come up with! But am glad it's working out for all you International people!!! Enjoy Speaking of Luckybox, I just love all the products in the boxes. They are awesome and I love trying them out. I hope everyone else does to. It's fun to see how all these products work on our skin and react to it.


----------



## zentea (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had to shake my bottle and do a few pumps till it came out. Maybe try that?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe shake it and try again...? I only had to pump it a phew times and then it worked...
Thanks guys, I'll try that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am so glad you love the cream cheese, for a cheaper product it is awesome! My customs location is also Chicago too. That's cause United flys there from area. I use to fly that route when I went to Seoul to visit my sister. I live in central Ohio so it usually gets here pretty quick once it gets through customs!! Yeah,

I got two lucky boxes today! Can't figure it out but double the product! Thought I was to get just one. Well, double the cream cheese is great. Saving the second one for you MissJexie! It will be a little while till I get another box out to you. I sent one out Monday 1st class so enjoy my friend and happy birthday to you and too your Mom!!!

I am glad also that the International people are getting a way to order at least for the next several months. But I hope they hold some out for us USA, Canada and Japan people. I just can't see to buy 6 more months worth of products at this time and that's besides all the extra boxes they might come up with! But am glad it's working out for all you International people!!! Enjoy

Speaking of Luckybox, I just love all the products in the boxes. They are awesome and I love trying them out. I hope everyone else does to. It's fun to see how all these products work on our skin and react to it.

I'm sure they'll keep plenty of boxes for you, and Superboxes, and Luckyboxes so really no worries






I understand it's hard to decide to buy 6 boxes at once and with such a long pre-order date, I really had to think it over myself, even knowing that I won't be able to buy later. If I were in your shoes I'd probably wait too, but since I'm in Poland and a hopeless Meme addict, I ordered it! And very happy they didn't leave us with nothing


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am so glad you love the cream cheese, for a cheaper product it is awesome! My customs location is also Chicago too. That's cause United flys there from area. I use to fly that route when I went to Seoul to visit my sister. I live in central Ohio so it usually gets here pretty quick once it gets through customs!! Yeah,

I got two lucky boxes today! Can't figure it out but double the product! Thought I was to get just one. Well, double the cream cheese is great. Saving the second one for you MissJexie! It will be a little while till I get another box out to you. I sent one out Monday 1st class so enjoy my friend and happy birthday to you and too your Mom!!!

I am glad also that the International people are getting a way to order at least for the next several months. But I hope they hold some out for us USA, Canada and Japan people. I just can't see to buy 6 more months worth of products at this time and that's besides all the extra boxes they might come up with! But am glad it's working out for all you International people!!! Enjoy

Speaking of Luckybox, I just love all the products in the boxes. They are awesome and I love trying them out. I hope everyone else does to. It's fun to see how all these products work on our skin and react to it.
Yes!! DH was surprised that it was at the pricepoint it was and was very relieved that I wasn't looking at some $200 face cream.  A win for both of us! hehe.

Your lucky boxes are truly LUCKY if you got two of them! That is so AMAZING. I wish I could have a lucky mistake like that happen to me.

I also can't see buying 6 boxes at a time right now just because I feel so overwhelmed with products (and I have only just started being interested in subs since December 2013). I also sub to Ipsy, Birchbox, a 3 month sub of Glossybox, I had 2 months of Sample Society and 3 months of Beauty box 5 and I also have been reading the enabler thread and I can' t seem to stop my fingers from clicking the "order" button! Also, from memebox I ordered box 10 and the Lucky box to ship on April 1. I am starting to amass such a collection that I have set up a designated trade/donate pile and I think I found a woman's shelter that will gladly take the products, I simply just don't have enough faces or skin for all of these products, but it is so fun to get them and try some of them!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously no matter what I say in this thread it's an issue.

I'm out.
Don't feel bad about what others say. It's a forum after all and everyone is entitled an opinion. 





I too, have laid out mine and its an honest but nevertheless true one. 

If I'm the CEO of memebox, I'd probably have done the same to raise my profit margin.

It is beneficial for both skincare/makeup enthusiast and the company itself. 

On the sidenote, I think I saw some skin food stuff on their site! Does that mean we might get a skinfood box? 












I have a feeling some of the more famous brands are starting to notice meme's popularity on the international platform. 

March is gonna be a hectic month of purchasing!

Hence my compilation from their webpage:

*BOXES FOR MARCH*

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May 13

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th


----------



## Patantao (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't feel bad about what others say. It's a forum after all and everyone is entitled an opinion. 





I too, have laid out mine and its an honest but nevertheless true one. 

If I'm the CEO of memebox, I'd probably have done the same to raise my profit margin.

It is beneficial for both skincare/makeup enthusiast and the company itself. 

On the sidenote, I think I saw some skin food stuff on their site! Does that mean we might get a skinfood box? 











I have a feeling some of the more famous brands are starting to notice meme's popularity on the international platform. 

March is gonna be a hectic month of purchasing!

Hence my compilation from their webpage:

*BOXES FOR MARCH*

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May 13

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th
And Memebox #7 on March 18th


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And Memebox #7 on March 18th
ah yes! edited now


----------



## Patantao (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ah yes! edited now 




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just realised I will have too many boxes lol


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 12, 2014)

GAH!! my lucky box is STILL stuck in Incheon since 3/6! =( so sad.



 I'm just antsy because this would be my first box. LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 12, 2014)

Only 1 box in April for me? That's going to be rough!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Don't feel bad about what others say. It's a forum after all and everyone is entitled an opinion. 





I too, have laid out mine and its an honest but nevertheless true one. 

If I'm the CEO of memebox, I'd probably have done the same to raise my profit margin.

It is beneficial for both skincare/makeup enthusiast and the company itself. 

On the sidenote, I think I saw some skin food stuff on their site! Does that mean we might get a skinfood box? 











I have a feeling some of the more famous brands are starting to notice meme's popularity on the international platform. 

March is gonna be a hectic month of purchasing!

Hence my compilation from their webpage:

*BOXES FOR MARCH*

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May 13

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th
 That's a really nicely summed up schedule, thank you


----------



## Jane George (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh dear seeing like that shows me I am a little excessive.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Only 1 box in April for me? That's going to be rough! 




hahah! i think they always release superboxes around a memebox, so start saving, girls!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That's a really nicely summed up schedule, thank you




my pleasure. it helps me keep track as well.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Yes!! DH was surprised that it was at the pricepoint it was and was very relieved that I wasn't looking at some $200 face cream.Â  A win for both of us! hehe. Your lucky boxes are truly LUCKY if you got two of them! That is so AMAZING. I wish I could have a lucky mistake like that happen to me. I also can't see buying 6 boxes at a time right now just because I feel so overwhelmed with products (and I have only just started being interested in subs since December 2013). I also sub to Ipsy, Birchbox, a 3 month sub of Glossybox, I had 2 months of Sample Society and 3 months of Beauty box 5 and I also have been reading the enabler thread and I can' t seem to stop my fingers from clicking the "order" button! Also, from memebox I ordered box 10 and the Lucky box to ship on April 1. I am starting to amass such a collection that I have set up a designated trade/donate pile and I think I found a woman's shelter that will gladly take the products, I simply just don't have enough faces or skin for all of these products, but it is so fun to get them and try some of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I take almost all of my "extras" to our local pregnancy center! inter church or when I'm on a disaster I hand out little bags of skincare and makeup to the women affected by that disaster. I try and do RAK With them as all women no matter what circumstance you are in need a pick me up of feeling refreshed and looking good. I encourage everyone if you have products left over and don't know what to do with them, make up little bags and pass them out to shelters, pregnancy centers! or even contact me and I can help you with giving ideas! Nancy


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

If they are going to continue shipping out memeboxes through #16 to International customers, why even do away with International Shipping at all, I wonder :

Unless its just a way to reward current customers for being faithful.  Maybe that's it.

Still, seems counter-productive.  I bet they bring it back once they get a handle on their current customer base.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahah! i think they always release superboxes around a memebox, so start saving, girls!

I'm also getting only one box in April but who knows what's gonna pop out later... I just really can't get anything more in March, I'm so broke!






Oh, it just occured to me I'm not going to be able to buy anything more in April, I still keep forgetting that... Oh well, I'll just save up a bit then, I'll be still getting a bunch of regular boxes. I can't keep up with using up all the skincare anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they are going to continue shipping out memeboxes through #16 to International customers, why even do away with International Shipping at all, I wonder :

Unless its just a way to reward current customers for being faithful.  Maybe that's it.

Still, seems counter-productive.  I bet they bring it back once they get a handle on their current customer base.
Maybe they've changed their mind and are not planning to do away with us anymore, I don't know.

I'm quite sure they'll try to bring international shipping back as soon as they get hold of everything, at least that's what they wrote me.

They said their Korean department had real trouble sending boxes to so many countries - maybe it got easier with the new US departments and they've divided the shipping somehow?


----------



## elainecad (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why doesn't memebox just suck it up and do a stinkin' subscription?! LOL "Pre-order" is basically saying "subscription" that your paying for in advance, like buying a 3,6,or 12 month subscription from another company.

I love the products in the memeboxes SO MUCH that I let stuff slide with them, but honestly, I've sent them hundreds of customers, review all of their boxes and as of last week they've completely stopped responding to my e-mails. I have no idea why, either. They said they were sending me box 6 and it never arrived. I e-mailed them to ask if it had shipped yet and asked about the tax issues that you were all wondering about and they haven't responded. I'm a little upset that I kind of worked my butt off to get their name out there and they haven't taken the time to get in touch with me.

I'm too poor to buy the boxes from here on out, so I'm just going to sit and admire everything that everyone else gets, but I will say to be cautious with your money. That's an awful lot of boxes to be buying up front from a company who has changed all kinds of things in just a few months. Not saying they'll be bad, but it's a gamble, as always!
Exactly. Just one box once a month. I think I have 4 boxes coming  and I am being very cautious of ordering any more.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Korean depart sells it for about 34.00 US but the shipping charge is VERY high. http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1386138624/


 Thank you. Ekkkks the price plus shipping is a turnoff for me. Il just skip it or wait till there is another place that sells it for a better pricing and shipping.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you.
Ekkkks the price plus shipping is a turnoff for me.
Il just skip it or wait till there is another place that sells it for a better pricing and shipping.
Shipping cost at Koreadepart is consistent more or less with Korea Post pricing http://www.koreapost.go.kr/eng/sub/subpage.jsp?contId=e1010606 +2.50 for tracking/registration. You have to pay 20$ in advance and they pay you back the difference when the parcel is ready and the actual weight is known (for this cream 350g =9.05$) However the price of the cream is ca.35$, and on the product chart it was said 29$.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm also getting only one box in April but who knows what's gonna pop out later... I just really can't get anything more in March, I'm so broke!





Oh, it just occured to me I'm not going to be able to buy anything more in April, I still keep forgetting that... Oh well, I'll just save up a bit then, I'll be still getting a bunch of regular boxes. I can't keep up with using up all the skincare anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Since we are all broke but still drooling over Korean cosmetics/ skincare, why not have some fun curating them for our imaginary memebox?

I'm not sure if this is done for other boxes. I hope we will all unite with some creative juices and fun while waiting for our boxes to arrive.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> Since we are all broke but still drooling over Korean cosmetics/ skincare, why not have some fun curating them for our imaginary memebox? I'm not sure if this is done for other boxes. I hope we will all unite with some creative juices and fun while waiting for our boxes to arrive.


 What a cute and creative idea and then let's send it to Memebox and say fill this box please and send it to all of your customers!!! LOL. That would be fun! Should we make it a mixture of makeup and skincare or just makeup or just skin care?? First item: silky balls 5 bags worth at least! : )


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 12, 2014)

PSA: FREE SAMPLES

I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol!

Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon.

http://www.beauteque.com/


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA: FREE SAMPLES

I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol!

Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon.

http://www.beauteque.com/
AWESOME!!! thanks so much!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 12, 2014)

> PSA: FREE SAMPLES I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol! Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon. http://www.beauteque.com/


 Thank you! Ordered a few samples &amp; now I'm looking at ordering some full sized things...I love free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA: FREE SAMPLES

I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol!

Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon.

http://www.beauteque.com/
Thanks so much for this. Not sure if anyone saw it but International customers get 10 samples ( I got 10) and they are also sending a 2nd bag if you follow them on social media

http://www.beauteque.com/social-media/


----------



## amorgb (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA: FREE SAMPLES

I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol!

Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon.

http://www.beauteque.com/

Thank you so much for this!!  I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 12, 2014)

> PSA: FREE SAMPLES I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol! Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon. http://www.beauteque.com/


 I just ordered 10 samples from them and it was totally free. No shipping costs or anything. I thank you for introducing us to this company!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PSA: FREE SAMPLES

I came across a new korean cosmetics site that is offering a set of 6 free samples, including free shipping through april! I got the faceshop ones even though I ordered the superbox lol!

Ooohhh..they donate 10% of profits to charity. I may have to make a purchase soon.

http://www.beauteque.com/
Awesome!  Did you see that if you are an International Customer you can choose 10 packets?  I just got 7 packets and 1 bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: Whoops! I'm behind on posts and didn't see it had already been mentioned!  Also, I just realized they are based in New Jersey so Im not International! We will see what I end up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 12, 2014)

> If you find stuff, can you let us know =) I live in MI and if there is good stuff in/near Chicago, I think hubs could be convinced that we might need a weekend getaway! We don't really have any good Korean beauty stores that I am aware of in our area.


 Of course! I think I'll go next Saturday. When it gets closer ill post and you all can post your wish list and I'll see what they have. There is a giant store near my parents house, hoping they have some good stuff


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 12, 2014)

My lucky box is here!!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Whoa!  Talk about customer service!  I just emailed them about the social media sample bag and they got back to me in four minutes!


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My lucky box is here!!
What's in it??? Haha do share!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks so much for this. Not sure if anyone saw it but International customers get 10 samples ( I got 10) and they are also sending a 2nd bag if you follow them on social media

http://www.beauteque.com/social-media/

These look just like Benefit Tints ! but at such a more affordable price.

http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pop-tint/


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My lucky box is here!!
Tell us what you got!! 

/dies of suspense wondering if all luckyboxes in this wave of shipping actually are all the same or not


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 12, 2014)

> My Luckybox. I received: 1) CNP Cleansing Perfecta (5) 2) Nuganic Pore Control Essence (5) 3) Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence (4) 4) Mamonde First Energy Serum (not in previous box) 5) Sep Face Lifting Mask (1) 6) Too Cool for School Aqua Gel Mist (1) 7) Tonymoly Tint Red (not in previous box) 8) Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream (3)


 I got my box today and received the same items- I'm super excited about everything!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, that was quick! Did they confirm that they would send you a secondary sample?


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 12, 2014)

Same as blackmagicrose!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I was hoping for a few surprises here and there with the boxes. Oh well, the contents are awesome! Lucky Box rocks!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that was quick! Did they confirm that they would send you a secondary sample?
Yes, they did!  Said they were sending it out "very soon."

And all I did was give them my screen names because screenshots sounded like a whole lot of work.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Same as blackmagicrose!


Thank you for letting us know!  I was really curious when they said there would be variations.  Its a good box so if its the one I get, Im gonna be super happy!  Mine doesnt ship til April 1st :*(


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, they did!  Said they were sending it out "very soon."

And all I did was give them my screen names because screenshots sounded like a whole lot of work.
Thanks for sharing! They have an interesting collection of products; many of which I have not heard of prior. I look forward to trying the samples.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sharing! They have an interesting collection of products; many of which I have not heard of prior. I look forward to trying the samples.

Heres their facebook page, where they have giveaways going on !

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beauteque/240380512790820


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Heres their facebook page, where they have giveaways going on !

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Beauteque/240380512790820
Excellent! Thanks! I love giveaways, (albeit I never win, lol)! I'll check it out!


----------



## queeenb (Mar 12, 2014)

All these lucky boxes look the same! Blah! Whatever happened to the variety &amp; "no two boxes are the same"?


----------



## jocedun (Mar 12, 2014)

I also received the same Luckybox as the previous posters. Love it so far! Especially love the lip tint product - that is some serious staying power!! It's like benetint plus Limecrime Red Velvet Velvetine. Ah-mazing.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All these lucky boxes look the same! Blah! Whatever happened to the variety &amp; "no two boxes are the same"?
Yeah, it's a bit odd. In fact, if you visit Memebox and read the text for Lucky Box, it states clearly "Every box is unique and is filled with..." Perhaps, meaning was lost in translation. I'm still wishing someone posts a box with something different.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 13, 2014)

> Yeah, it's a bit odd. In fact, if you visit Memebox and read the text for Lucky Box, it states clearly "Every box is unique and is filled with..." Perhaps, meaning was lost in translation. I'm still wishing someone posts a box with something different.


 Sigh. False advertising much? Maybe they wanted to say "every box has unique items from past memeboxes, two items from memebox 5 and one product that wasn't previously on any box" -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 13, 2014)

If you go back and look they have changed the text on the item page.  It no longer says anything about them being all different (even though it DOES still say that way down at the bottom where the description of each memebox is). 

I think maybe it was a translation issue.  Considering it would be impossible to prevent similarities between boxes. 

I don't mind at all because I think this box is great!  However, I'm wondering if the next shipment (April 1st) will be different.  I kinda don't want it to be...


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 13, 2014)

I am on the Pacific Coast and I still don't have updated tracking information for this first shipment for the Lucky box.  Have emailed them twice now about not having an updated tracking log since the 6th of March.  When people who live further a field then I, like in Chicago and New York are close to getting their box or have in some cases received there boxes, there's a problem. I really don't want to have to lose my mind right now and cancel the other future boxes that I have ordered.  All other boxes came to me of course express mail, and within two days no problem. UGHHH


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kdlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am on the Pacific Coast and I still don't have updated tracking information for this first shipment for the Lucky box.  Have emailed them twice now about not having an updated tracking log since the 6th of March.  When people who live further a field then I, like in Chicago and New York are close to getting their box or have in some cases received there boxes, there's a problem. I really don't want to have to lose my mind right now and cancel the other future boxes that I have ordered.  All other boxes came to me of course express mail, and within two days no problem. UGHHH
I'm waiting on my Lucky Box too. I'm in California. I have regular shipping, hence an earlier question for someone who received their box if they had Express or not. At last check, tracking wasn't showing any movement. I'm with ya, girlfriend. Box, box, please come soon. I also ordered #7 and that's supposed to have Express shipping. I had guessed both would arrive practically together due to the different shipping methods. Sigh. Box, box, please come soon.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All these lucky boxes look the same! Blah! Whatever happened to the variety &amp; "no two boxes are the same"?
ikr. I think that was the initial description in the old memebox page before "transitioning to a new platform".


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 13, 2014)

Thankyou!!!!  I was headed for a ledge.  This month has been so far a wild roller coaster for me and all of the subscription boxes.  First blush, which I still won't get until Friday a week late and now this issue with Meme.  It's good to know that I am not alone  please keep me updated on your memebox.  If all goes well I should get mine after you, I am in Seattle.


----------



## PaulaG (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in Iowa and I received my lucky box today.  The shipping never updated between arriving in Chicago and the time it was delivered.


----------



## PaulaG (Mar 13, 2014)

Guess what!  Lucky box #2 has been posted.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome!  Did you see that if you are an International Customer you can choose 10 packets?  I just got 7 packets and 1 bottle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: Whoops! I'm behind on posts and didn't see it had already been mentioned!  Also, I just realized they are based in New Jersey so Im not International! We will see what I end up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That looks fantastic! But does anyone know how much internationals pay for shipping? And what exactly do you have to do to get a second bag, just follow them on fb?


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Where do see tracking updating cities: link provided by memebox or usps.com? I feel like I'm missing something.



> I'm in Iowa and I received my lucky box today.Â  The shipping never updated between arriving in Chicago and the time it was delivered.


----------



## Cola (Mar 13, 2014)

> Guess what!Â  Lucky box #2 has been posted.


 Wow. Thanks! Maybe they'll include the eye cream from box 3! Curious on which items will be included. Hoping they'll post a spoiler. However, I'm most likely going to sit out on this box. Certain items that I wanted a repeat was already featured in lucky box 1. Although my lucky box tracking still shows that it's in Korea. I'll save up to get future lucky boxes when the products from box 8-xx are featured.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 13, 2014)

> Where do see tracking updating cities: link provided by memebox or usps.com? I feel like I'm missing something.


 USPS I took the tracking code and put it in USPS tracking page, then I put in my email for updates, it emails me when it updates. Mine updated last night in NH and just a little while ago it updated in AL , yay! Just 1 big city away. If I'm lucky it will travel tonight to my city. I should be getting mine in the next couple of days.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 13, 2014)

> That looks fantastic! But does anyone know how much internationals pay for shipping? And what exactly do you have to do to get a second bag, just follow them on fb?


 Somehow I don't trust them...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Somehow I don't trust them...
I asked them about the cost of shipping and if they could send two bags in one parcel so we'll see... But I agree it almost looks to good to be true. However, you can often get lots of free stuff in the US, it's much different than it's here...


----------



## Renata P (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That looks fantastic! But does anyone know how much internationals pay for shipping? And what exactly do you have to do to get a second bag, just follow them on fb?
International shipping: 6.55$. You should "like" their page, make a screenshot and send this information to their email: [email protected] If they send all samples together the price for shipping looks better. I asked them how many samples for joining their social media platform can we choose and if to place just one order for all.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What a cute and creative idea and then let's send it to Memebox and say fill this box please and send it to all of your customers!!! LOL. That would be fun! Should we make it a mixture of makeup and skincare or just makeup or just skin care??

First item: silky balls 5 bags worth at least! : )
lol! yeah they will be flooded. it can be both, unless you want to put together a superbox idea of some kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  International shipping: 6.55$. You should "like" their page, make a screenshot and send this information to their email: [email protected] If they send all samples together the price for shipping looks better. I asked them how many samples for joining their social media platform can we choose and if to place just one order for all.
I sent an email as well - best have all the details before I cough up the money.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 13, 2014)

I just ordered Luckybox #2--my first order was the restock of Luckybox #1, I am hoping that these two boxes give me a good idea of this "subscription" and their products.  I would love to try some of the cocoons--those seem completely odd and cool--maybe they will make an appearance in one of the boxes.  Now--no more ordering anything this month!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Guess what!  Lucky box #2 has been posted.
Seeing as I've ordered pretty much every box after #5, I probably don't need Luckybox #2! It's such a great deal though to get a best of box. In some ways, it would be smart to not get all the Memeboxes and just get the Luckyboxes, especially when you start to get overloaded with products! I, of course, am too addicted to these new products to do that, but maybe when I have my fill of essences, bb creams, and moisturizing sprays, I can go this route (after October, since I bought through then haha).


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if Memebox is still giving meme points for doing product reviews on their website? Or have they just kind of dropped the points system altogether?


----------



## Schmootc (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerpentineBabou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if Memebox is still giving meme points for doing product reviews on their website? Or have they just kind of dropped the points system altogether?

I just created a login on their site and got 2 points for it, used it for $2 off on my first order of Lucky Box #1. Looking forward to getting my first Memebox!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 13, 2014)

> Does anyone know if Memebox is still giving meme points for doing product reviews on their website? Or have they just kind of dropped the points system altogether?


 They not doing points for product reviews anymore as people have been abusing it. I'm not sure if they dropped the point system all together though. I hope they don't as it was an incentive for people to purchase more.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kdlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am on the Pacific Coast and I still don't have updated tracking information for this first shipment for the Lucky box.  Have emailed them twice now about not having an updated tracking log since the 6th of March.  When people who live further a field then I, like in Chicago and New York are close to getting their box or have in some cases received there boxes, there's a problem. I really don't want to have to lose my mind right now and cancel the other future boxes that I have ordered.  All other boxes came to me of course express mail, and within two days no problem. UGHHH

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kdlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am on the Pacific Coast and I still don't have updated tracking information for this first shipment for the Lucky box.  Have emailed them twice now about not having an updated tracking log since the 6th of March.  When people who live further a field then I, like in Chicago and New York are close to getting their box or have in some cases received there boxes, there's a problem. I really don't want to have to lose my mind right now and cancel the other future boxes that I have ordered.  All other boxes came to me of course express mail, and within two days no problem. UGHHH


Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting on my Lucky Box too. I'm in California. I have regular shipping, hence an earlier question for someone who received their box if they had Express or not. At last check, tracking wasn't showing any movement. I'm with ya, girlfriend. Box, box, please come soon. I also ordered #7 and that's supposed to have Express shipping. I had guessed both would arrive practically together due to the different shipping methods. Sigh. Box, box, please come soon. 





hey ladies. I'm in the same boat as you girls. I live in California as well and my tracking says my box is still in Incheon since March 6th too. I really hope they come soon!! please keep me updated with your boxes as well!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 13, 2014)

California as well! My tracking hasn't been updated since the 6th. I think the tracking from Regular mail is not as reliable as the tracking from EMS. They don't update as regularly, but they did say it would take between 15 -22 days so I'm not that worried yet.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 13, 2014)

was wondering how long they take to respond to emails?  i got a message last sunday saying that they needed my phone number before mailing, but haven't heard back from them since and i still don't have a tracking number.  have sent them at least 4 emails... should i be worried?


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

One gal on the East Coast got it within a week without Express Mail, which maybe now is a happy turn of luck.

I've ordered from Korea before. If the Korea Post is saying Incheon, it means it left the country. Since there are no updates at USPS, it hasn't arrived yet.  

Oh well, I was hoping for a some extra luck with the LuckyBox. It's back to waiting for Box #7 which is Express Mail. 

To keep things lively, we'll see who wins the race: my #7 (Express Mail on 3/18) or Luckybox (Regular slow mail on 3/4)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

California as well! My tracking hasn't been updated since the 6th. I think the tracking from Regular mail is not as reliable as the tracking from EMS. They don't update as regularly, but they did say it would take between 15 -22 days so I'm not that worried yet.


Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Kdlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am on the Pacific Coast and I still don't have updated tracking information for this first shipment for the Lucky box.  Have emailed them twice now about not having an updated tracking log since the 6th of March.  When people who live further a field then I, like in Chicago and New York are close to getting their box or have in some cases received there boxes, there's a problem. I really don't want to have to lose my mind right now and cancel the other future boxes that I have ordered.  All other boxes came to me of course express mail, and within two days no problem. UGHHH


Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting on my Lucky Box too. I'm in California. I have regular shipping, hence an earlier question for someone who received their box if they had Express or not. At last check, tracking wasn't showing any movement. I'm with ya, girlfriend. Box, box, please come soon. I also ordered #7 and that's supposed to have Express shipping. I had guessed both would arrive practically together due to the different shipping methods. Sigh. Box, box, please come soon. 





hey ladies. I'm in the same boat as you girls. I live in California as well and my tracking says my box is still in Incheon since March 6th too. I really hope they come soon!! please keep me updated with your boxes as well!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  was wondering how long they take to respond to emails?  i got a message last sunday saying that they needed my phone number before mailing, but haven't heard back from them since and i still don't have a tracking number.  have sent them at least 4 emails... should i be worried?
Tracking for which box?

If it's for Box #7, they haven't sent any out until the 18th and then tracking won't be sent out until the 20th.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking for which box?

If it's for Box #7, they haven't sent any out until the 18th and then tracking won't be sent out until the 20th. 
it was for  luckybox #1.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tracking for which box?

If it's for Box #7, they haven't sent any out until the 18th and then tracking won't be sent out until the 20th. 
it was for  luckybox #1.


Oh. Then I'd pester them. Have you also tried the Web form and leave a phone number?


----------



## Patantao (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh. Then I'd pester them. Have you also tried the Web form and leave a phone number?
My LB was the same till this morning.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 13, 2014)

yes, you 

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh. Then I'd pester them. Have you also tried the Web form and leave a phone number?
if you are referring to the one on their website, then yes...just yesterday.  whats irritating is that when they asked me to update my info through their link on the email they sent, it referred me back to my account on their new website, which had all the info that they needed.   two of my orders (which was purchased from their original website) is still showing on their original website, and i can't update my account with the phone number because i can't access that "old" account any longer.  very frustrating and wondering if anyone else experiencing same problems?


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 13, 2014)

> yes, youÂ  if you are referring to the one on their website, then yes...just yesterday. Â whats irritating is that when they asked me to update my info through their link on the email they sent, it referredÂ me back toÂ my account on their new website, which had all the info that they needed. Â Â two of my orders (which was purchased from their original website) is still showing on their original website, and i can't update my account with the phone number because i can't access that "old" account any longer. Â very frustrating and wondering if anyone else experiencing same problems?


 What I did was email them directly and give your information in the email and tell them to add all your info on all your orders. Name, address, tel #. I never updated my account on the website. They got back to me and told me everything was updated. Hope this helps.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What I did was email them directly and give your information in the email and tell them to add all your info on all your orders. Name, address, tel #. I never updated my account on the website. They got back to me and told me everything was updated. Hope this helps.
yup- did that several times...don't know what's going on over there.  thanks for all your help, tho


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They not doing points for product reviews anymore as people have been abusing it.
I'm not sure if they dropped the point system all together though. I hope they don't as it was an incentive for people to purchase more.

That really hurts when greedy people ruin it for the rest of us !!


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm happy for two reasons!

1. My first ever shipment is finally getting to me today. I am getting the lucky box #1. So super excited to open it!

2. Saw that they released Luckybox #2 and with my 23 points available I only had to pay the shipping which is so awesome! 

Since I missed out on boxes 1-6 I am so happy for these lucky boxes! Still waiting on boxes 7, 8, 9, 10, and now LB2 to arrive though! Until then i'm done with laying out money and i'm just going to sit back and enjoy the boxes rolling in!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh no, my lucky box came from Chicago, got to Cincinnati, and went BACK to Chicago!  Not lucky!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 13, 2014)

Asked for a refund in my second lucky box one since they look to be all the same. Just hope they don't mind" I want the rest of my orders but not that one.


----------



## page5 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Several weeks ago I ordered the Luckybox #1 for my birthday and received it last night. I now understand why there are so many glowing reviews of the boxes. I received the same products that someone posted a pic of. Really nice products and large sizes. I will definitely order another box at some point after I try out all of these products (which will take a few months!). I think I'll give the cheese cream a try first and the cute lippie. The box was well packaged - everything arrived in perfect condition. I am impressed. Plus, the discounts made it a very good value. I just re-stocked my daughter with cleansers and moisturizers from my stash so this came at a very good time for me.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone in NY received Lucky Box already? I was hoping I would get it this week, preferably by Saturday, seeing as I am going on a week-long trip next week. I suppose I am looking for some assurance that I might very well receive my package by Saturday. It arrived at JFK since Saturday, and I swore I was going to get it by Monday! (LOL) Wishful thinking. Now, it's Thursday. :-(


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 14, 2014)

Just in case anyone was wondering, Luckybox #2 will NOT have the Bounce Cheese Cream.  I asked because the site says its included in every luckybox but apparently they meant every Luckybox #1   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Since I know now that I'm getting Luckybox #1 and that it will be the same version as those who have already received it, I'm pretty excited to know that I'm getting it!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 14, 2014)

It took 4 days for my package to update to a new location after it showed scanned in NY. I got my package Today, I am really excited! (My Birchbox subscription too) So it took 10 days to get to me. I'm really happy with that. The website lists 17-24 business day wait. I'm sure it's that long to try and cover the customs issues. I really liked the packaging, my husband was even popping the bubble wrap it comes in. I was also really excited that both boxes fit in my mail box. We bought a new one last year it's pretty big. Anyway, I was so busy today, I haven't had time to try things out yet.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 14, 2014)

Have all of you already got the tax refund? I asked them on Monday and till now I have got neither response nor money.

It's not a big amount and maybe not that urgent but I would like to forget about it at last.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 14, 2014)

When I emailed about the tax on my orders it took them 5 days to reply. I email on March 5 and I was refunded and emailed on the 9th.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 14, 2014)

> Have all of you already got the tax refund? I asked them on Monday and till now I have got neither response nor money. It's not a big amount and maybe not that urgent but I would like to forget about it at last.


 I haven't yet...


----------



## migasa (Mar 14, 2014)

me too


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have all of you already got the tax refund? I asked them on Monday and till now I have got neither response nor money.

It's not a big amount and maybe not that urgent but I would like to forget about it at last.
I didn't ask for a return, all my tax was $0.7, didn't seem worth it. But I definately think all people who asked for it should get it back. In fact I think you shouldn't really have to ask them - they should look into all default orders themselves without anyone asking. I know it's a lot of work but it was their mistake after all.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 14, 2014)

So maybe it will take longer. They cannot keep this tax for themselves. Some customers have already got the refund so I suppose we should get it in few days. Next week I will ask them once again. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here's a pic of my lucky box incase anyone is interested. Looks like most ppl are getting the same. I'm so excited for the pore control essence and the bounce cheese cream. Oh and everything smells so good!


----------



## page5 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Here's a pic of my lucky box incase anyone is interested. Looks like most ppl are getting the same. I'm so excited for the pore control essence and the bounce cheese cream. Oh and everything smells so good!


 How do you plan to use the pore control essence? As a primer, serum, moisturizer? Just trying to decide how to work it into my skincare routine.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 14, 2014)

Ahhh..just purchased box #11-#16 yesterday and now luckybox #2 is out! Really tempted to get it! Do people think it's worth it? :x It's so hard to resist memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 14, 2014)

I asked about the tax issue last week and they got back to me very quickly saying they'd give me a refund but it has yet to show up in my account either. You're not alone, Renata!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 14, 2014)

My lucky box box isn't here but my primer than I ordered after it and that was dispatched after is here. Tbh might be a post issue as I have a few parcels AWOL atm... Hate hate hate Royal Mail.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 14, 2014)

It appears that I am not the only one waiting in NY for her Lucky Box. Thanks for sharing. I was under the impression that the biggest hurdle was going to be getting through customs! I look forward to receiving mines, hopefully by Saturday (fingers crossed). The Lucky Box everyone seems to be getting is awesome. Still, deep down I would not mind a little surprise, as long as it is not a BB or CC cream.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 14, 2014)

I just placed an order for Luckybox #2, and a facial cleanser. I noticed that when everything was in the cart, it added tax, but once I estimated shipping, the tax went away.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 14, 2014)

I am in New Jersey and received mine yesterday. Same contents as the others that have been posted already.Mine took 4 days to clear customs also.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you plan to use the pore control essence? As a primer, serum, moisturizer? Just trying to decide how to work it into my skincare routine.
I personally use it as a serum. I use this, an anti-redness serum, and a moisturizing serum before I put on my eye cream and moisturizer.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone found the pore essence to be effective?

I've been using it for 2 weeks and I haven't noticed even the slightest difference XD

Maybe my face craters are just too massive


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone found the pore essence to be effective?

I've been using it for 2 weeks and I haven't noticed even the slightest difference XD

Maybe my face craters are just too massive
I haven't seen a difference either, but I'm in love with the Loreal Pore Vanisher it's amazing!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone found the pore essence to be effective?

I've been using it for 2 weeks and I haven't noticed even the slightest difference XD

Maybe my face craters are just too massive
I've noticed a difference in my pores, but I am using quite a few products, so it's hard to tell which one is giving the effect. In addition to using several serums, I am also using Glamglow Supermud about once a week on my nose and chin.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It appears that I am not the only one waiting in NY for her Lucky Box. Thanks for sharing. I was under the impression that the biggest hurdle was going to be getting through customs! I look forward to receiving mines, hopefully by Saturday (fingers crossed). The Lucky Box everyone seems to be getting is awesome. Still, deep down I would not mind a little surprise, as long as it is not a BB or CC cream.
I live in California and I still havent gotten mine 



 tracking states its still in Incheon since March 6th


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I am finding few geographical patterns for delivery in the US. Or perhaps, I am not looking close enough. Fingers crossed that I will receive mines today or tomorrow and you will receive it too. My mail delivery person is due in an hour or so. I am not counting on it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 14, 2014)

Do we know what boxes Lucky Box #2 will contain products from?

I'm trying to decide if it's worth it or not.

Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 14, 2014)

> Do we know what boxes Lucky Box #2 will contain products from? I'm trying to decide if it's worth it or not. Thanks ladies!!!!!


 From box #2 till 7 or 8 I believe


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 14, 2014)

Lucky Box 2 will feature products from memebox 2 through 7, valued over $130. The site explicitly states all Lucky Box 2 will be identical.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 14, 2014)

thanks so much!


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 14, 2014)

I got my pouch of samples from Beautique. Did not get the social media extra bag yet.Return address is Hazlet NJ.2-3 hours from me.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 14, 2014)

> I got my pouch of samples from Beautique. Did not get the social media extra bag yet.Return address is Hazlet NJ.2-3 hours from me.


 How long did it took you to get it? mine is still pending on shipment


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How long did it took you to get it?
mine is still pending on shipment
2 days.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 14, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My box has been chilling at JFK since the 8th. It's been almost full week!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 14, 2014)

memebox #11, coming right up!

I'm gonna stick with luckyboxes for now, I think.  Its like a 'best of' box and I'm totally down with that.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my pouch of samples from Beautique. Did not get the social media extra bag yet.Return address is Hazlet NJ.2-3 hours from me.
Wow, that was super fast Donna! Does that mean I might get mines tomorrow? OMG!

In other news, my Lucky Box showed up today. My box is exactly the same as everyone else, so I will spare you all pictures.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 14, 2014)

Memebox #11 is up for preorder!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global-11

"Weâ€™re back again! Thanks to your overwhelming support, we have been packing and releasing boxes as quickly as we can. It seems like weâ€™ve outdone ourselves once again with Box #11. Join in the excitement, pre-order your box now!"

Heck yes they are releasing these as quickly as they can. Back when it was still around Box #7-8 I was so sad because they were releasing them really quickly and I wanted them all but couldn't really afford to get every single one that came out. Now that we're onto Box #11 thankfully my interest in them isn't as great as before since I skipped Boxes #8-11. I most likely will only order specifically themed Superboxes from now on tbh :3 Waiting for my Etude House and TheFaceShop ones when they ship out yass


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox #11 is up for preorder!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global-11

"Weâ€™re back again! Thanks to your overwhelming support, we have been packing and releasing boxes as quickly as we can. It seems like weâ€™ve outdone ourselves once again with Box #11. Join in the excitement, pre-order your box now!"

Heck yes they are releasing these as quickly as they can. Back when it was still around Box #7-8 I was so sad because they were releasing them really quickly and I wanted them all but couldn't really afford to get every single one that came out. Now that we're onto Box #11 thankfully my interest in them isn't as great as before since I skipped Boxes #8-11. I most likely will only order specifically themed Superboxes from now on tbh :3 Waiting for my Etude House and TheFaceShop ones when they ship out yass
And you can get Luckyboxes, too!  I'm sure they'll keep doing those.  Then you only pay for one box but get the best stuff from all of them!  Thats how I'm gonna do it.  Less stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And you can get Luckyboxes, too!  I'm sure they'll keep doing those.  Then you only pay for one box but get the best stuff from all of them!  Thats how I'm gonna do it.  Less stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ooh yes, for sure! Looking at the items everyone got for the first Luckybox, I'd be happy if I just got that one box as opposed to getting all the boxes from 1-6 actually. Plus I think they are including the cheese cream that everyone raves about in every Luckybox (correct me if I'm wrong haha) so that's also something to look forward too c:


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooh yes, for sure! Looking at the items everyone got for the first Luckybox, I'd be happy if I just got that one box as opposed to getting all the boxes from 1-6 actually. Plus I think they are including the cheese cream that everyone raves about in every Luckybox (correct me if I'm wrong haha) so that's also something to look forward too c:
I emailed them about that Bounce Cheese Cream being in every Luckybox.  Mainly because they made it sound like every luckybox everever would have it.  But its just Luckybox #1.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But that makes room in the next Luckybox for something new.  And I do think there will be something new in the Luckybox #2.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 14, 2014)

Some interesting news about Meme Box that I thought I'd share (saw it over at /r/beautyboxes). Seems like they have gotten an investment group interested in their expansion to the global market.

http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/14/meet-memebox-y-combinators-korean-beauty-import/


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, while waiting on my Memebox, I got some free samples and bought a lip tint from Beauteque. I know that membebox would like me to purchase from their online shop, but I bought from Beauteque for now cause of FREE SHIPPING  and their 6 samples until midnight tonight.

http://www.beauteque.com/

Just thought Id share and remind. We can help them out some, they are very new. They have really cute Korean lip sticks and glosses, love how they make their containers so cute!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 14, 2014)

That's a great article on memebox, glad to hear they are in it for the long haul. I came across a blog last night that mentioned Target is remodeling the beauty area in over 700 stores. They will be introducing the Korean brand Laneige skincare line as well. The brand is already available on the website to buy. The prices range in the $20's &amp; $30's price ranges. I'll probable try the Laneige brand, but I think/know I can get more for my money with Memebox.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 15, 2014)

> Hi, while waiting on my Memebox, I got some free samples and bought a lip tint from Beauteque. I know that membebox would like me to purchase from their online shop, but I bought from Beauteque for now cause of FREE SHIPPINGÂ  and their 6 samples until midnight tonight. http://www.beauteque.com/ Just thought Id share and remind. We can help them out some, they are very new. They have really cute Korean lip sticks and glosses, love how they make their containers so cute!


 Thanks for the reminder. I just ordered some masks. Free shipping means I can try a few different ones without breaking the bank


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 15, 2014)

See I can actually afford one box at the time rather than a bundle lol yay!!


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed them about that Bounce Cheese Cream being in every Luckybox.  Mainly because they made it sound like every luckybox everever would have it.  But its just Luckybox #1.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But that makes room in the next Luckybox for something new.  And I do think there will be something new in the Luckybox #2.

Ohh I see, thanks for the clarfication, I misread it then haha. :3


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 15, 2014)

Earlier this week I tried to order for the first time since the Memebox site was revamped, and instead of being directed to PayPal, my cart loaded again and I got a PayPal error message. Spoke to CS and was told that they had fixed the problem. Tried to order again tonight, and got the same error message again. The error message says something along the lines an address error, and that the City, State, and Zip are invalid/don't match. I don't see how that could be the case, because it's the same exact information I gave when I ordered before. 

Is it just me, or has anyone else had troubles ordering lately?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebeccabostwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Earlier this week I tried to order for the first time since the Memebox site was revamped, and instead of being directed to PayPal, my cart loaded again and I got a PayPal error message. Spoke to CS and was told that they had fixed the problem. Tried to order again tonight, and got the same error message again. The error message says something along the lines an address error, and that the City, State, and Zip are invalid/don't match. I don't see how that could be the case, because it's the same exact information I gave when I ordered before. 

Is it just me, or has anyone else had troubles ordering lately? 
I had that exact error once but that was on the previous version of the website. It is a short, 3-4 lines in red, isn't it? Turned out the Paypal address and Memebox account address had one line - state - which didn't match because it was in the wrong order! But Memebox CS fixed it for me so I can now give a completely different address if I want. It happens even now with a lot of other Korean cosmetics websites. The lady who runs one of them told me many Korean websites put an exact match between Paypal and website addresses, including city, state and zip, as a rule to benefit from Paypal seller protection. Worst case, I place my order by emailing them my wishlist and paying directly to the Paypal email via the Paypal site. Hope that helps!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 15, 2014)

did i see more air cushion and Banilla Co. on their site? i'm sold again!


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought Lucky Box 2.Come payday I will be getting the bundle if it's still available and that's it for awhile. I am swimming in products lol. Famous.Last.Words.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 15, 2014)

> How do you plan to use the pore control essence? As a primer, serum, moisturizer? Just trying to decide how to work it into my skincare routine.





> How do you plan to use the pore control essence? As a primer, serum, moisturizer? Just trying to decide how to work it into my skincare routine.


 I used it as a serum. I also really liked the gel mist for setting my makeup and its very hydrating. I'm partial to the caudalie elixir sprays but this was pretty good in comparison


----------



## kotoko (Mar 15, 2014)

I need some sort of Memebox budget, because it is basically the one beauty buy that I go for impulsively.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do very much like the Luckybox-only buying plan, except that I've already ordered Box 10. XD


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need some sort of Memebox budget, because it is basically the one beauty buy that I go for impulsively.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do very much like the Luckybox-only buying plan, except that I've already ordered Box 10. XD
Tell me about that LOL I've already ordered all the boxes from #3 till #16...


----------



## migasa (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought Lucky Box 2 and Bundle #11 ~ #16....


----------



## amidea (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, while waiting on my Memebox, I got some free samples and bought a lip tint from Beauteque. I know that membebox would like me to purchase from their online shop, but I bought from Beauteque for now cause of FREE SHIPPING  and their 6 samples until midnight tonight.

http://www.beauteque.com/

Just thought Id share and remind. We can help them out some, they are very new. They have really cute Korean lip sticks and glosses, love how they make their containers so cute!
i really want to buy a whole bunch of stuff... but i have so much stuff piling up already that i have yet to use! what to do...


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 15, 2014)

I loved my lucky box#1 I just got it yesterday! that cheese cream is heaven! I checked on the site to buy more which I could not find....help!!

oh side note since I could not find the cream and I had 18 points I bought lucky box #2!!!! wheeeeeeee


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 15, 2014)

Got my luckybox #1. I love it!

Such a fantastic box.

I think i am going to buy mostly Luckyboxes and Superboxes from now on as well.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone used Dionel Botonix from Membox?


----------



## page5 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who commented on how they are using the pore control essence.


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had that exact error once but that was on the previous version of the website. It is a short, 3-4 lines in red, isn't it? Turned out the Paypal address and Memebox account address had one line - state - which didn't match because it was in the wrong order! But Memebox CS fixed it for me so I can now give a completely different address if I want. It happens even now with a lot of other Korean cosmetics websites. The lady who runs one of them told me many Korean websites put an exact match between Paypal and website addresses, including city, state and zip, as a rule to benefit from Paypal seller protection. Worst case, I place my order by emailing them my wishlist and paying directly to the Paypal email via the Paypal site. Hope that helps!
Thank you!! I hadn't heard of anyone else having this problem, so I thought I must have been the only one! 

I was finally able to order this morning using a different computer. I pre-ordered box 9, but that was before the new site, so it's obviously not in my order history. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope it shows up soon.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 15, 2014)

has any one received box #7 or super box #2 yet?


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 15, 2014)

Couldn't stop myself and i purchased the luckybox #2 as well~! Hoping it is very good! Starting to lose track as to what i've purchased haha! -.-


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 15, 2014)

If I knew Luckybox 2 had the eye cream (featured in a prior memebox), that would be enough to lock in my order. Perhaps memebox will offer a spoiler of some kind in the future. I am not sure how the masses feel about spoilers....

In other news, it looks like beauteque 's sample extravaganza has ended as I no longer see the option on the site. Thankfully, I ordered in time. Kudos to the person who posted about it. It looks like they offer free shipping, regardless of how much money you spend! Super nice.


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 15, 2014)

> has any one received box #7 or super box #2 yet?Â


 Box #7 ships March 18th Super box #2 shipped March 14th, so I doubt anyone will get them for a few more days at least.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

My luckybox got here on Thusday but I took photos last night, it's the same contents as the other boxes.



I used the face mask last night, it said to leave on for 10 min. I loved it, it felt so refreshing I left it on for at least 45 min. I wish I had this when I was a kid and constantly sunburned! It was amazing. I have never tried any sheet face mask. I will order more when I can. ðŸ’ I still need to try more of the other items in the box. I really am enjoying this box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 16, 2014)

Can you still login to this site http://track.memebox.com/ to check your previous orders? When I try, it says 'The password doesn't match', although I'm certain this is the right password. So I can't see my orders for boxes #7 and #8 - I'm sure they're going to be just fine but I just wanted to be able to take a peek.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

I just tried, I was able to sign in. I had a different sign in name, but the new site uses just an email. I use my old sign in info to gain access. I had no issues signing in and my past orders where shown, I had two.( Luckybox and #8).


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just tried, I was able to sign in. I had a different sign in name, but the new site uses just an email. I use my old sign in info to gain access. I had no issues signing in and my past orders where shown, I had two.( Luckybox and #8).
All right, then I'll have to think of sth or try some more. Thank you for the information!

Edit. It was my mistake after all, but it wasn't the password that was wrong but the login name. No capital letter at the beginning. Everything looks fine, can't wait for Box #7 to ship! #excited


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone else still got a lucky box stuck in incheon or is it just me?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 16, 2014)

> Anyone else still got a lucky box stuck in incheon or is it just me?


 Mine still says it's at Incheon as well


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

> Mine still says it's at Incheon as well


 I am wondering if some went exploring and got lost....


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Who else ordered the box bundle 11-13? Boyfriend said he'll get it for my birthday! Is it a definite savings over buying the boxes individually?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 16, 2014)

And how come it's not letting me use a credit card? It's directing me to PayPal only?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 16, 2014)

> I am wondering if some went exploring and got lost....


 I have anothee friend in CA who is also waiting for hers. Probably ours got sent on a second batch?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

Possibly but I had delivery sent after that one that was arrived. It concerns me tbh.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And how come it's not letting me use a credit card? It's directing me to PayPal only?

if you don't have a paypal account, you can still use your credit card. just click on the link that say don't have a paypal, use your credit card or something like that on the paypal site.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Got it! Thank you! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Birthday to me?! I now have Superbox 2 (makeup), 7-13 on the way...I must STOP!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

My I laws got me superbox 1 for my bday and I love it.


----------



## amidea (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And how come it's not letting me use a credit card? It's directing me to PayPal only?
hmm i'm contemplating using this as an excuse to buy the 11-13 bundle.  if i use my paypal balance, it's like it's free, right??


----------



## kotoko (Mar 16, 2014)

Miguhara BP Cream from Box 2 broke me out and messed up my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone have the ingredient list?


----------



## mars007 (Mar 16, 2014)

I wish they would come out with a cruelty free Korean or Japanese beauty box subscription...


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Miguhara BP Cream from Box 2 broke me out and messed up my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone have the ingredient list?
Googled and found this blog:

*SkÅ‚ad/Ingredients:*
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Cyclohexasiloxane, Polymethyl Methacrylate, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, Ethylhexyl Palmitate, Acrylates Copolymer, Dimethicone, Camellia Sinensis Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Titanium Dioxide, CI77492, CI77491, CI77499, Tocopheryl Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Jasminum Officinale (Jasmine) Oil, Citrus Nobilis (Mandarin Orange) Peel Oil
Read more: http://agathblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/miguhara-bp-cream.html#ixzz2w9YHuvtf


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 16, 2014)

> Anyone else still got a lucky box stuck in incheon or is it just me?


 Heck, I'm still waiting for my super box 1! The wait is killing me.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 16, 2014)

> Anyone else still got a lucky box stuck in incheon or is it just me?





> Mine still says it's at Incheon as well


 Mine is still stuck there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 16, 2014)

I got my shipping info for Superbox 2 but the tracking says "Destination country USA" and I am an international customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've shot off an email and hope my box has been sent to me alright.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Googled and found this blog:

*SkÅ‚ad/Ingredients:*
Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone/Vinyl Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Cyclohexasiloxane, Polymethyl Methacrylate, Polymethylsilsesquioxane, Ethylhexyl Palmitate, Acrylates Copolymer, Dimethicone, Camellia Sinensis Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Titanium Dioxide, CI77492, CI77491, CI77499, Tocopheryl Acetate, Retinyl Palmitate, Jasminum Officinale (Jasmine) Oil, Citrus Nobilis (Mandarin Orange) Peel Oil
Read more: http://agathblog.blogspot.com/2014/01/miguhara-bp-cream.html#ixzz2w9YHuvtf

Thanks a bunch!

Hmmm... I'll have to figure out what caused it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my shipping info for Superbox 2 but the tracking says "Destination country USA" and I am an international customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've shot off an email and hope my box has been sent to me alright.
mine is being shipped to australia wtf. for super box 2.

im in the uk


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine is being shipped to australia wtf. for super box 2.

im in the uk
Good grief, what's going on now? Anyone else whose Superbox 2 is off to another country?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

> mine is being shipped to australia wtf. for super box 2. im in the uk


 Oh dear. WHat is a blunder.


----------



## dreamka (Mar 16, 2014)

my SB2 sent to USA...  I live in Poland...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2014)

if any of you are in australia or america can we have our boxes please,lol

i currently am not impressed.and what are the chances for box 7 -16 and super boxes being sent if every order we have to chase up.

@Paulina PS  did you order SB2 the make up box ,


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 16, 2014)

> my SB2Â sent to USA...Â Â I live in Poland...Â


 My too, I don't understand what is going on...


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you still login to this site http://track.memebox.com/ to check your previous orders? When I try, it says 'The password doesn't match', although I'm certain this is the right password. So I can't see my orders for boxes #7 and #8 - I'm sure they're going to be just fine but I just wanted to be able to take a peek.
I just tried and was able to check the status on box #7. Thanks for sharing that, I didn't know that the old site was still around.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 16, 2014)

> I wish they would come out with a cruelty free Korean or Japanese beauty box subscription...


 You might want to email them to create a cruelty free box for you.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2014)

so we have received a new tracking email are all yours correct cause my box now say its going to america.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if any of you are in australia or america can we have our boxes please,lol

i currently am not impressed.and what are the chances for box 7 -16 and super boxes being sent if every order we have to chase up.

@Paulina PS  did you order SB2 the make up box ,
lol memebox doesn't fail to surprise at every turn. i'm sure they messed up the system or something. probably just a glitch in information.


----------



## mars007 (Mar 16, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good idea, but I'm afraid there aren't very many cruelty free brands in either category to make it easy on them. Too many brands selling in China! I e-mailed Wishtrend asking about it and they told me that all the brands they use don't test. But when I researched some of them myself, many sold in China or possibly tested ingredients. WT said they don't research it. :/


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so we have received a new tracking email are all yours correct cause my box now say its going to america.




Mine is correct now - I hope you get yours sorted rightaway!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so we have received a new tracking email are all yours correct cause my box now say its going to america.




Mine either! This must be a mistake.

The new tracking number has just arrived! It looks OK now.


----------



## annifer (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't even gotten a tracking number for superbox 2 yet.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 16, 2014)

> Mine either! This must be a mistake. The new tracking number has just arrived! It looks OK now.


 I received new tracking number too. Everything is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 16, 2014)

memebox have been great they have lost my box,but are sorting it for me and are shipping one hopefully today, awaiting an email with info, so it looks like you will all get your boxes first. wants to see a photo please.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't even gotten a tracking number for superbox 2 yet.
Don't worry- I haven't either!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 16, 2014)

Move mr box move... Lol


----------



## dreamka (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I received new tracking number too. Everything is ok




me too, ufff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 16, 2014)

My super box 1 shows it is in Cali!! Yay! My lucky box says it is moving but doesn't say where it is yet lol I hope I get them this week...still no tracking for Superbox# 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but ladies with their boxes stuck at the Incheon airport check again! Maybe our boxes are together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 16, 2014)

Which site do you guys look at? Coz when I look at EMS tracking, my Luckybox is still at Incheon, but when I check USPS it's in NY! Woohoo! I'll prolly get my box in a few days (fingers crossed).


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 16, 2014)

I think USPS is more reliable than the other tracking system! I checked on the USPS and I believe the USPS site lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 16, 2014)

> I think USPS is more reliable than the other tracking system! I checked on the USPS and I believe the USPS site lol


 Yes, exactly!! Lol!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

Watching parcels from a few companies atm and tracking sucks... My lucky box has gone buddy nightnights in incheon


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My super box 1 shows it is in Cali!! Yay! My lucky box says it is moving but doesn't say where it is yet lol I hope I get them this week...still no tracking for Superbox# 2



but ladies with their boxes stuck at the Incheon airport check again! Maybe our boxes are together




Mine hasn't moved from Incheon airport still


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Which site do you guys look at? Coz when I look at EMS tracking, my Luckybox is still at Incheon, but when I check USPS it's in NY! Woohoo! I'll prolly get my box in a few days (fingers crossed).


Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think USPS is more reliable than the other tracking system! I checked on the USPS and I believe the USPS site lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Watching parcels from a few companies atm and tracking sucks... My lucky box has gone buddy nightnights in incheon
Mine still says "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment" ***cries* lol I really hope I get mine soon *


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

> Mine still says "*Origin Post is Preparing Shipment"* **cries* lol I really hope I get mine soonÂ *


 Lucky box or superbox 2?


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lucky box or superbox 2?
My Lucky box.. been there since March 6th


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 17, 2014)

Considering that they said on the site that shipping takes 14-22 days and mine was shipped on the 5th I'm not that worried yet. 4 more days until I get really worried lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

> My Lucky box.. been there since March 6thÂ :icon_cry:


 Same as mine... My primer shipped after it and is resting in my room... Sorry I noticed you mentioned which further up... I blame my toddler... Had no sleep.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Considering that they said on the site that shipping takes 14-22 days and mine was shipped on the 5th I'm not that worried yet. 4 more days until I get really worried lol
14-22? I thought they had changed that to 17-24 days on their website? I also, have no been that worried yet as well since it hasn't hit that mark yet. lol I'm just antsy and want mine now since this would be my first box.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same as mine... My primer shipped after it and is resting in my room... Sorry I noticed you mentioned which further up... I blame my toddler... Had no sleep.
LOL no worries! I know how these comments can get lost in these threads =] 

Although,I am glad that I am not alone in the waiting process. Let me know if yours start to move! Maybe mine will move with it.lol


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 17, 2014)

> 14-22? I thought they had changed that to 17-24 days on their website? I also, have no been that worried yet as well since it hasn't hit that mark yet. lol I'm just antsy and want mine now since this would be my first box. LOL no worries! I know how these comments can get lost in these threads =]Â  Although,I am glad that I am not alone in the waiting process. Let me know if yours start to move! Maybe mine will move with it.lol


 Yes! I really want my lucky box! It looks awesome from the pics. And you are right lol I checked the estimated shipping from box 7 which was from the previous site and they probably forgot to update. I want my cream cheese cream! Haha


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol mine is having a sit in with me lovemebeauty and lipfactory box. All three are snoozing... All three will turn up together with ones shipped later so I have loads to review on my blog... Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 17, 2014)

Box 7 hasn't shipped out yet, right? I'm losing track 





I just got an email with an update on box 8, but nothing on 7.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

Tomorrow


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 17, 2014)

> Anyone else still got a lucky box stuck in incheon or is it just me?


 Yes, I do. Since 6th March. Really hoping I get it soon.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 17, 2014)

> Yes, I do. Since 6th March. Really hoping I get it soon.


 Hmm, have you checked your tracking number in the usps site? Coz mine was at posting collection Mar 11, at Incheon on Mar 12, and then I checked USPS and is in NY, March 14.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 17, 2014)

USPS seems better than royal mail...


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 17, 2014)

Oh no!!! I just checked USPS again, March 16, it's in Oklahoma. Omg, what is it doing in Oklahoma. New York is just a few minutes away from me lol. Just excited to get my first box from Meme.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if any of you are in australia or america can we have our boxes please,lol

i currently am not impressed.and what are the chances for box 7 -16 and super boxes being sent if every order we have to chase up.

@Paulina PS  did you order SB2 the make up box ,
No @Lorna ljblog, I did not. Hope everything is already fine with all your SB2. I'm curious to see what you'll all get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 17, 2014)

> Hmm, have you checked your tracking number in the usps site? Coz mine was at posting collection Mar 11, at Incheon on Mar 12, and then I checked USPS and is in NY, March 14.


 Yep, sure did. The Westcoasr office is the problem.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Free shipping event!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



If you purchase Memeshop products above $70, standard shipping will be on us! * Please note that Memebox, Superbox or Luckybox will not count towards as a Memeshop product. * The coupon is not valid for FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 17, 2014)

> Free shipping event!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> If you purchase Memeshop products above $70, standard shipping will be on us! * Please note that Memebox, Superbox or Luckybox will not count towards as a Memeshop product. * The coupon is not valid for FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING.


 I got so excited when I saw this even though I can't afford those boxes right now...then realized it doesn't work on boxes. Lol, my wallet is safe.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got it all wrong I thought it was free express shipping lol


----------



## migasa (Mar 17, 2014)

Luckybox #2 Spoiler:

TEA TREE 90 ESSENCE! featured in Memebox #2

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/luckybox/luckybox-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=page&amp;utm_campaign=luckyboxreveal#.Uyd1zM6Eydx


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got so excited when I saw this even though I can't afford those boxes right now...then realized it doesn't work on boxes. Lol, my wallet is safe.
Same here! I was at work when I got the email and I was *this* close to finding my wallet and ordering straight from my phone... until I saw the $70 minimum, and that it wasn't good for boxes. lol. I'm sure I'll order individual items at some point, but until I've done more experimenting with Korean cosmetics, I'm going to stick with boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Just got this e-mail from Memebox:

Quote: _Hi,_

  _We are terribly sorry that your Memebox #6 hasn't been dispatched!!_ _I just found out that Memebox #6 to you hasn't been dispatched while arranging Memebox #7!!!_   _We are sending you Memebox #7, #6 together and there will be an additional product for giveaway. This time we are including giveaway product from one of the Memebox #7 featured item._   _We will get back to you as soon as we get tracking number for you._   _Once again, sorry for the delay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
  I hadn't even e-mailed them, so for them to go out of their way to not only e-mail me, but to get both boxes out AND send me a product to do ANOTHER giveaway with is really restoring all my faith in them. I'm getting the warm and fuzzies for them all over again! LOL

I am super-crazy excited for Memebox #7 as it's been awhile since I've had one! *Crossing my fingers for some Etude House in there!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckybox #2 Spoiler:

TEA TREE 90 ESSENCE! featured in Memebox #2

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/luckybox/luckybox-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=page&amp;utm_campaign=luckyboxreveal#.Uyd1zM6Eydx
That stuff is really nice!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 17, 2014)

So glad to hear that they have made it right without you even having to ask! They are probably trying to catch up with all the expanding they have done lately! And I don't mind a chance for a giveaway either...hehehe!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckybox #2 Spoiler:

TEA TREE 90 ESSENCE! featured in Memebox #2

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/luckybox/luckybox-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=page&amp;utm_campaign=luckyboxreveal#.Uyd1zM6Eydx
Aww, I want this, but I told myself I wasn't going to order Luckybox #2. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So glad to hear that they have made it right without you even having to ask! They are probably trying to catch up with all the expanding they have done lately!

And I don't mind a chance for a giveaway either...hehehe!
Yep that's what they actually said in a second response to me:

_Thank you so much for your understanding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_As you probably know we are working hard to launching new products to meet the demands in accordance to feedback from our customers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also streamline our shipping and delivery. We are not perfect yet, but we will continue to improve both on products and service._ _If you have any feedback, please let us know anytime!_   I feel bad for getting so grumpy about them before, but now I really think they're getting their stuff together. E-mails have been more prompt and easier to understand, they've been going forward with more boxes and hey, if they're confident enough in their company to release pre-orders that far in advance, they must be doing really well! I have yet to be disappointed in a box from them so I really can't wait to see what's coming!   I also have my Goddess SN-T Plant Stem Cell cream coming soon! Last time I checked it was at JFK Airport. I've only got about 1/4th of my current jar left so I hope it gets here soon! LOL


----------



## amidea (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Luckybox #2 Spoiler:

TEA TREE 90 ESSENCE! featured in Memebox #2

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/luckybox/luckybox-2?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=page&amp;utm_campaign=luckyboxreveal#.Uyd1zM6Eydx
have other people tried it?  debating whether this means i should get luckybox 2 or not...


----------



## kotoko (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  have other people tried it?  debating whether this means i should get luckybox 2 or not...
I got it in Box 2 and it's nice and clean feeling, but I didn't personally see much difference...? There have been a lot of changing variables in my skin lately, so I can't necessarily pinpoint anything to this. I do wonder what others think, too.

I haven't gotten through the whole thing yet. It's a very reasonable size!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 17, 2014)

> Just got this e-mail from Memebox: Â  I hadn't even e-mailed them, so for them to go out of their way to not only e-mail me, but to get both boxes out AND send me a product to do ANOTHER giveaway with is really restoring all my faith in them. I'm getting the warm and fuzzies for them all over again! LOL I am super-crazy excited for Memebox #7 as it's been awhile since I've had one! *Crossing my fingers for some Etude House in there!


 I'm glad they did right by you! Hopefully they work on improving email communications further so we can all avoid unnecessary heartache. I've been impressed with the steps they've made since the "debacle" and can't wait until I can afford to order again.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad they did right by you! Hopefully they work on improving email communications further so we can all avoid unnecessary heartache. I've been impressed with the steps they've made since the "debacle" and can't wait until I can afford to order again.
I totally agree with you, and I think they are genuinely working hard to catch up with their success. I definitely didn't think they expected the kind of response they've received so far! I think it's all uphill from here for them as long as they keep working hard at customer service!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 17, 2014)

I just looked in my order history for Superbox #2 and it had a tracking number. Be sure to check your accounts if you ordered Superbox 2!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  have other people tried it?  debating whether this means i should get luckybox 2 or not...
I didn't see much of a difference either. Not sure what the % of tea tree oil in it was, but I didn't notice any drying effects I usually associate with it. It felt nice, but overall I don't think it did anything for me.


----------



## kotoko (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't see much of a difference either. Not sure what the % of tea tree oil in it was, but I didn't notice any drying effects I usually associate with it. It felt nice, but overall I don't think it did anything for me.
I just remembered that I did experience a breakout and tried to use it to spot treat, but it didn't do anything to help. I ended up using an Ipsy product to spot treat.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 17, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on the Luckybox #2! Just $16.99 shipped after my 13 points. Excellent deal, I think.

I'll probably just continue to purchase Luckyboxes, or the very seldom Memebox. They are just so loaded with products that it will take me forever to get through them! I can't even imagine how overwhelmed I would be with a Superbox, haha.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 17, 2014)

Just wondering.  Is anyone else still seeing their luckybox #1 (first round of that box) in Incheon?  Mine was shipped out on the 5th and has been waiting "preparing shipment" since March 6th.  Is this normal?  I've never had mail sit at 1 place for this long before.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 17, 2014)

> Just wondering. Â Is anyone else still seeing their luckybox #1 (first round of that box) in Incheon? Â Mine was shipped out on the 5th and has been waiting "preparing shipment" since March 6th. Â Is this normal? Â I've never had mail sit at 1 place for this long before.


 My box and a couple of the people here on the forum also are still on Incheon as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box and a couple of the people here on the forum also are still on Incheon as well





My RRS order has been sitting in Incheon since the 6th as well which really confuses me. Usually when I see that it means they messed up the scanning at some point, but it would have normally been here by now. I think my RRS order and your Meme boxes are in the same place at the airport


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2014)

> Just wondering. Â Is anyone else still seeing their luckybox #1 (first round of that box) in Incheon? Â Mine was shipped out on the 5th and has been waiting "preparing shipment" since March 6th. Â Is this normal? Â I've never had mail sit at 1 place for this long before.


 Mine is. Might give it to Friday then email memebox.


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes, my luckbox is still at incheon, since March 6th.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just wanted to share this email I received from Memebox because I thought they really redeemed themselves. I emailed inquiring about the status of my SB #2 since it was supposed to have shipped out on the 14th and I still haven't received a tracking number. Their response back is below:

Quote:  Hi,   Thanks for reaching out to us.
 
We are sending you Superbox #2 with Memebox #7, since by combining 2 boxes in one package, we could upgrade your package from standard to express shipping.
It will be shipped through DLH and it takes about 4~6 days from shipping date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
By combining Superbox #2 to Memebox #7, you will be receiving Superbox #2 much faster.
 
If you have any question, please contact us anytime!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wanted to share this email I received from Memebox because I thought they really redeemed themselves. I emailed inquiring about the status of my SB #2 since it was supposed to have shipped out on the 14th and I still haven't received a tracking number. Their response back is below:

That was nice of them. to upgrade you to express shipping. hey at least when they both comes, you can have twice the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

If they send hydrabox and memebox 8 in one package, I will pay tax and duty on the high-value package.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2014)

Have emailed about my lucky box as very concerned it is 'lost in transit' and quicker they get on it the better.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 18, 2014)

> That was nice of them. to upgrade you to express shipping. hey at least when they both comes, you can have twice the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's awesome! I wonder if they'll combine the etude house an faceshop super boxes or box 8th? By the way they only and update on box 8th but not etude or faceshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If they send hydrabox and memebox 8 in one package, I will pay tax and duty on the high-value package.
true. thats a tad dangerous for europe since the value limit for my country is around $30.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 18, 2014)

*How many boxes are you waiting on??*

I have Superbox #2 and then Boxes 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 coming to me!! This is totally like a subscription, lol. But my favorite one of all!


----------



## Patantao (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have emailed about my lucky box as very concerned it is 'lost in transit' and quicker they get on it the better.
If I look here: http://trace.epost.go.kr/

it says my Lucky box is still in Incheon.

But I know, through portuguese site for track and trace, that it has already arrived my country and it will be at my door tomorrow.

Try this one:

http://www.17track.net/index_en.shtml

And see if it helps.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wait, before everyone gets hyped about the combining shipping - Just to clarify - Box #7 had a free upgrade to express shipping so that's why it made sense for them. I don't think they're just going to start combining random boxes and ship them express for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only if it makes sense for them to do so and in this case it did, because box 7 had free express shipping and SB#2 didn't and they were shipping only a few days apart. So if they combined them, I would get free express shipping for both!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2014)

Still in incheon.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just wondering.  Is anyone else still seeing their luckybox #1 (first round of that box) in Incheon?  Mine was shipped out on the 5th and has been waiting "preparing shipment" since March 6th.  Is this normal?  I've never had mail sit at 1 place for this long before.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box and a couple of the people here on the forum also are still on Incheon as well







Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My RRS order has been sitting in Incheon since the 6th as well which really confuses me. Usually when I see that it means they messed up the scanning at some point, but it would have normally been here by now. I think my RRS order and your Meme boxes are in the same place at the airport 






Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is. Might give it to Friday then email memebox.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Kdlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, my luckbox is still at incheon, since March 6th.
Mine is still stuck there as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still in incheon.
Mine too


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

> *How many boxes are you waiting on??* I have Superbox #2 and then Boxes 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 coming to me!! This is totally like a subscription, lol. But my favorite one of all!


 Waiting on 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, &amp; 16. Debating if I should get Luckybox #2. EDIT: Add Luckybox #2 to my list too. I think I should stop now....


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Waiting on 8, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, &amp; 16.
Debating if I should get Luckybox #2.
I'm waiting for Memebox #7 - #16 and Superbox by TheFaceShop


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

> I'm waiting for Memebox #7 - #16 and Superbox by TheFaceShop :icon_redf


 You are loaded till end of the year girl!!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You are loaded till end of the year girl!!!!
Exactly, it's what I've been aiming at



Hope they'll start shipping to other countries again later in the year so I'll be able to buy some more stuff



For now I'll be a happy Memebox addicted till October!


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting for Memebox #7 - #16 and Superbox by TheFaceShop




I'm waiting for Memebox #8- #16, Superbox #3, Superbox TheFaceShop, Luckybox #1 and Luckybox #2


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I'm waiting for Memebox #8- #16, Superbox #3, Superbox TheFaceShop, Luckybox #1 and Luckybox #2









 
 Oh, you've beat me to it!


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Oh, you've beat me to it!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting for Memebox #7 - #16 and Superbox by TheFaceShop




Waiting for Superbox 2, Superbox 3, Superbox TheFaceShop, Luckybox 1 and Memebox 7-16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Waiting for Superbox 2, Superbox 3, Superbox TheFaceShop, Luckybox 1 and Memebox 7-16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
And the winner is....


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just placed an order for luckybox 2. Really hope its worth it.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

> And the winner is.... :hb:


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm waiting for super box,2,4,5,and normal boxes,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16, that keeps me going once shipping stops on the 31st.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting for super box,2,4,5,and normal boxes,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16, that keeps me going once shipping stops on the 31st.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Waiting for Superbox 2, Superbox 3, Superbox TheFaceShop, Luckybox 1 and Memebox 7-16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 OMG, we're serious addicts ladies!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 OMG, we're serious addicts ladies!




Yes, we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I'm still thinking about Luckybox 2. Buy or not buy


----------



## dreamka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, we are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I'm still thinking about Luckybox 2. Buy or not buy 




buy


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  buy


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  buy 












Å‚adnie to tak?


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 






Å‚adnie to tak?





kusi diabeÅ‚ek


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  kusi diabeÅ‚ek 




And so you buy....


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And so you buy....
I don't know


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know 




you have only 14 days to think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

I already bought, I know I'm an addict! I need help! Where's the nearest meeting?????


----------



## migasa (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I already bought, I know I'm an addict! I need help! Where's the nearest meeting?????
Unfortunately, we can't help you


----------



## dreamka (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately, we can't help you



 



Is there any doctor in the room? 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh no! I'm doomed! Korean makeup forever! Please help. . . . Help. . . . . Help. . . . .. , help!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 18, 2014)

> *How many boxes are you waiting on??* I have Superbox #2 and then Boxes 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 coming to me!! This is totally like a subscription, lol. But my favorite one of all!


 I'm waiting in Boxes 8, 10-16, Superbox #4 by Etude House, &amp; Superbox The Face Shop. Three of these ship March 25, im going to be overloaded with product then. Next thing for me to buy is a bigger makep organizer. Looks like I'm going to need to buy a skincare organizer as well. Next month is my birthday (28th) so I'm justifying this is all fun birthday packages.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 18, 2014)

oh gosh, we need an SA. Shopaholic Anonymous. lol 





just hope they come sooner before this emptiness gets to me (or my wallet).


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

There should be a therapy session just for memebox addict. If we were to calculate all the money we've spent on memebox/luckybox/superbox, we could have gone to a pretty nice/decent mini vacation or gotten a whole bunch of new outfits. 





the pain of wanting our face to look and feel nice


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 18, 2014)

You guys are having a party over here! I only bought 3 boxes so far, so I think I'm still ok lol! Edited: deleted that tongue whatever that was.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 18, 2014)

7-16, both lucky boxes, face shop box


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

A thought: Do you guys think that they will come out with Luckybox #3, it will contains items from box #3 - #8 since Lucky 1 was #1 - #6(?) and Lucky 2 is #2 - #7?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm waiting in Boxes 8, 10-16, Superbox #4 by Etude House, &amp; Superbox The Face Shop.
Three of these ship March 25, im going to be overloaded with product then.

Next thing for me to buy is a bigger makep organizer.
Looks like I'm going to need to buy a skincare organizer as well.

Next month is my birthday (28th) so I'm justifying this is all fun birthday packages.

Same here except mine is on the 10th of April. Telling myself this is a biggggggggggg (and long) birthday present for myself.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm waiting on 7,8,9,10 . I decided to stop there since I haven't actually received anything yet, plus since I am paying with paypal I have to tie up money in my checking account for when they decide to bill.


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! Lurker here. I was wondering. Did anyone here received a text message from DHL Express stating that their Memebox #7 and Superbox #2 was scheduled for delivery for tomorrow? I never got a tracking number, and I'm kind of worried that they screwed up my address once again (Despite all the address correction emails I keep sending).  I checked, and my address is not fully listed, and it's in a different area of NJ completely.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 18, 2014)

I



> Hello everyone! Lurker here. I was wondering. Did anyone here received a text message from DHL Express stating that their Memebox #7 and Superbox #2 was scheduled for delivery for tomorrow? I never got a tracking number, and I'm kind of worried that they screwed up my address once again (Despite all the address correction emails I keep sending).Â  I checked, and my address is not fully listed, and it's in a different area of NJ completely.


 I got a text too, but my address doesn't show up...though it seems to be in the right route? So this is for Superbox 7, and Superbox 2? I'm so confused lo


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a text from DHL but it didn't say what it was for.

Just that I was getting a shipment tomorrow.

Glad I know it's my Superbox #2 and my #7 box!

Very exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I


I got a text too, but my address doesn't show up...though it seems to be in the right route? So this is for Superbox 7, and Superbox 2? I'm so confused lo
Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a text from DHL but it didn't say what it was for.

Just that I was getting a shipment tomorrow.

Glad I know it's my Superbox #2 and my #7 box!

Very exciting!!!!!!!!
You can check and fully track it on the DHL-USA site with the shipment number given in the text. It is for the regular Memebox #7, and the Superbox #2.

On the plus side, DHL Express makes it easy to redirect the packages to my correct address.




It might take a few days extra to get to me now, but better than completely losing it somewhere else.


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 18, 2014)

My lucky box is still in Chicago after going back there after 'sorting'at my hub. Le sigh.


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a text from DHL but it didn't say what it was for.

Just that I was getting a shipment tomorrow.

Glad I know it's my Superbox #2 and my #7 box!

Very exciting!!!!!!!!
Post spoilers for both! I haven't caved and ordered any of the Superboxes yet, but some spoilers might convince me to order the next one, lol! 

I ordered 7, but it's still on "Send Standby" on the Memebox site. Bummer!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

Cheese cream in the shop, finally!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

Just received an email from Memebox regarding new bundles. Now you can get certain products, from prior boxes, in a bundle. Only until March 24. Prices are a bit expensive ($70+) but if you use the code provided there's free shipping. I believe it's full sized products for it to be the price listed. There's the cheese cream available for $70 for two of them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just received an email from Memebox regarding new bundles. Now you can get certain products, from prior boxes, in a bundle.

Only until March 24.

Prices are a bit expensive ($70+) but if you use the code provided there's free shipping.

I believe it's full sized products for it to be the price listed. There's the cheese cream available for $70 for two of them.
I got the same email. They are full sized products. The Cheese Cream is 75ml. I think the size in our boxes was 30 ml.

So they are pretty big jars.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

> I got the same email. They are full sized products. The Cheese Cream is 75ml. I think the size in our boxes was 30 ml. So they are pretty big jars.


 Yep! Pretty decent size. Although..the product card from Memebox 3 says the full size is 75ml for $29. And yet this bundle is 2 for $70. I guess the price increased?


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

> I got the same email. They are full sized products. The Cheese Cream is 75ml. I think the size in our boxes was 30 ml. So they are pretty big jars.


 Thanks! Now I'm contemplating whether or not I should get the cheese cream. It's a decent price for $35 each (and free shipping with promo code). I haven't been able to find this cream cheaper elsewhere or that shipping was too expensive to make it feasible for me. However, the only downside is that this deal forces you to buy two products. Anyone else getting this bundle?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 18, 2014)

> Thanks! Now I'm contemplating whether or not I should get the cheese cream. It's a decent price for $35 each (and free shipping with promo code). I haven't been able to find this cream cheaper elsewhere or that shipping was too expensive to make it feasible for me. However, the only downside is that this deal forces you to buy two products. Anyone else getting this bundle?


 I think I'm going to! I still have 13 points so it'll be $57 for two. Stock up while I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 18, 2014)

How do i track my box #7 since it doesn't appear under My Orders in my account, as it was purchased before memebox moved to their new platform? Have people receieved the tracking number via email yet? Or can i possibly receive it tomorrow...?


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

> I think I'm going to! I still have 13 points so it'll be $57 for two. Stock up while I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, that is a good price for two! I wish they would sell it individually on their site. The problem for me is that I had also purchased sb3 hydration box. So I have no idea if there will be another cream.


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

> How do i track my box #7 since it doesn't appear under My Orders in my account, as it was purchased before memebox moved to their new platform? Have people receieved the tracking number via email yet? Or can i possibly receive it tomorrow...?


 http://track.memebox.com To access the old platform. ID and password is your old one


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, that is a good price for two!

I wish they would sell it individually on their site. The problem for me is that I had also purchased sb3 hydration box. So I have no idea if there will be another cream.
I think you could be guaranteed there will be another cream.

It is a hydration box after all!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think I'm going to! I still have 13 points so it'll be $57 for two.

Stock up while I can




Just curious why you (and everyone else) loves this cream so much.

I got it in my luckybox and tried it one night and didn't think much of it.

I am sure I need to try it multiple times of course.

But what is so amazing about it?


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

> I think you could be guaranteed there will be another cream. It is a hydration box after all!


 Lol you're right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess what I meant was if that box will contain an even better cream for me.


----------



## Cola (Mar 18, 2014)

> Just curious why you (and everyone else) loves this cream so much. I got it in my luckybox and tried it one night and didn't think much of it. I am sure I need to try it multiple times of course. But what is so amazing about it?


 I'm not sure for the other ladies on here and I'm sure there are better products out there. The reason why I like it is because it's not heavy (perfect for layering), it doesn't break me out and it hydrates my skin. I do a lot of layering in my skincare regime so those are a few criteria that I look for in a cream. Personally, I don't think it's that special but it works for me. Glad I got to try it in my boxes. Another reason why I may purchase this is because $35 for a cream that size is pretty good.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a DHL text too, but had no idea what it was for. Good to know!!! Thank you!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, man. I wanted to buy the Barilla + Cheese bundle, but I see the color is randomly picked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need the lightest shade, so my luck I'd end up with the darkest. That's sad!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol you're right!





I guess what I meant was if that box will contain an even better cream for me.
That's part of the fun of these boxes.
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm not sure for the other ladies on here and I'm sure there are better products out there.

The reason why I like it is because it's not heavy (perfect for layering), it doesn't break me out and it hydrates my skin.

I do a lot of layering in my skincare regime so those are a few criteria that I look for in a cream. Personally, I don't think it's that special but it works for me. Glad I got to try it in my boxes. Another reason why I may purchase this is because $35 for a cream that size is pretty good.
Thanks for this!

And I agree $35 for 2.5 ounces of cream is a pretty great price.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 19, 2014)

Just saw this one...A Special Edition Memebox for Him


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this one...A Special Edition Memebox for Him
They are offering 5 points for this. Maybe they'll bring points back for the womens boxes!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just saw this one...A Special Edition Memebox for Him
 And I've just ordered it!



Me and my hubby have some celebrations and occasions coming so it's going to make a nice gift.


----------



## dreamka (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   And I've just ordered it!



Me and my hubby have some celebrations and occasions coming so it's going to make a nice gift.
I also, despite the fact that my boyfriend is sometimes naughty, but ok, let him have


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 19, 2014)

> Â And I've just ordered it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me and my hubby have some celebrations and occasions coming so it's going to make a nice gift.


 My H. use only one kind of soap, toothpaste and cream. If I buy this Memebox he won't use it... So I save money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My H. use only one kind of soap, toothpaste and cream. If I buy this Memebox he won't use it... So I save money




Well, I've bought some beauty boxes for my husband before and he enjoyed them and even got quite interested in all the stuff. Maybe that's why he's so understanding when it comes to my box addiction LOL

And he pays for some of my beauty stuff so this time I'm going to present him with sth


----------



## Jane George (Mar 19, 2014)

'Hi, Thanks for sharing your concerns with us. It seems like the USPS system tends to take longer time to recognize the process and sometimes shipping duration varies by the states. We will keep following with your order and if you have any problem to pick up your package, please contact us anytime at [email protected] Thank you so much for your understanding and please be patient with USPS!' My reply over my stuck in incheon box. It tickles me that I live in uk so tracking with USPS would be rather pointless.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

To all of you who are worried about paying taxes and duty in case Memebox starts shipping more boxes in one parcel:

Hi,   Thanks for reaching out to us.   We are only combining packages directing to the U.S., Canada and Japan. We are aware that European countries are very strict with customs and import duties, and your package will be shipped separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally we put value below $30 because first of all, most of the packages are below $30 and also because we don't want our customers paying extra.   Thank you so much for letting us know your concern, and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered the Superbox #2 and Box #7 and emailed them to see where Superbox #2 was since I didn't get tracking either and they are combining both! I think they just got behind on shipping, so are combining to make sure we're happy...which I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

'Hi,

Thanks for sharing your concerns with us.

It seems like the USPS system tends to take longer time to recognize the process and sometimes shipping duration varies by the states.

We will keep following with your order and if you have any problem to pick up your package, please contact us anytime at [email protected]

Thank you so much for your understanding and please be patient with USPS!'


My reply over my stuck in incheon box. It tickles me that I live in uk so tracking with USPS would be rather pointless.
Rofl! I was about to email them as mine hasn't moved from Incheon either since last week, but won't bother now.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 19, 2014)

> Rofl! I was about to email them as mine hasn't moved from Incheon either since last week, but won't bother now.


 That was my amusement of the day so far... Don't think I am getting it anytime soon.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To all of you who are worried about paying taxes and duty in case Memebox starts shipping more boxes in one parcel:

Hi,   Thanks for reaching out to us.   We are only combining packages directing to the U.S., Canada and Japan. We are aware that European countries are very strict with customs and import duties, and your package will be shipped separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally we put value below $30 because first of all, most of the packages are below $30 and also because we don't want our customers paying extra.   Thank you so much for letting us know your concern, and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## migasa (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To all of you who are worried about paying taxes and duty in case Memebox starts shipping more boxes in one parcel:

Hi,   Thanks for reaching out to us.   We are only combining packages directing to the U.S., Canada and Japan. We are aware that European countries are very strict with customs and import duties, and your package will be shipped separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Normally we put value below $30 because first of all, most of the packages are below $30 and also because we don't want our customers paying extra.   Thank you so much for letting us know your concern, and if you have any question, please contact us anytime.
wonderful
thank you


----------



## migasa (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you seen this movie? Maybe the Superbox #5 will be similar?

 

http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=2789


----------



## veritazy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My H. use only one kind of soap, toothpaste and cream. If I buy this Memebox he won't use it... So I save money




ikr! A tad too metrosexual for some men...was contemplating to buy it for my brother, but maybe not.

just for an imagination for what it might be like: (taken from their Korean site, also with 8 items like what it promises)


----------



## Renata P (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My H. use only one kind of soap, toothpaste and cream. If I buy this Memebox he won't use it... So I save money





In my family it looks not much better. I say "pass" this time. But maybe Luckybox 3 I could buy for goodbye


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

'Hi,

Thanks for sharing your concerns with us.

It seems like the USPS system tends to take longer time to recognize the process and sometimes shipping duration varies by the states.

We will keep following with your order and if you have any problem to pick up your package, please contact us anytime at [email protected]

Thank you so much for your understanding and please be patient with USPS!'


My reply over my stuck in incheon box. It tickles me that I live in uk so tracking with USPS would be rather pointless.
Thank you SO much for the update!! Mine is still in Incheon as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, man. I wanted to buy the Barilla + Cheese bundle, but I see the color is randomly picked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need the lightest shade, so my luck I'd end up with the darkest. That's sad!
I think you can select the option. Just scroll "please select" window. There are 3 colours to choose.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you seen this movie? Maybe the Superbox #5 will be similar?

 Maybe... I guess I'm NOT buying to find out


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ikr! A tad too metrosexual for some men...was contemplating to buy it for my brother, but maybe not.

just for an imagination for what it might be like: (taken from their Korean site, also with 8 items like what it promises)




Hmm, honestly, I hope it's going to be a bit better but we'll see... Hope hubby will be happy with what he gets


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 19, 2014)

I got box boxes! I'm very happy with both! Superbox #2 and memebox #7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box boxes! I'm very happy with both!
AHHH im so jealous! Maybe mine will come soon as well then? which boxes did you get?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box boxes! I'm very happy with both! Superbox #2 and memebox #7




Ohh!  Tell us about Superbox #2!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got box boxes! I'm very happy with both! Superbox #2 and memebox #7




Tell us! Post pictures! Pretty pleeeeease


----------



## migasa (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohh!  Tell us about Superbox #2!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tell us! Post pictures! Pretty pleeeeease




pleeeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 19, 2014)

> I ordered the Superbox #2 and Box #7 and emailed them to see where Superbox #2 was since I didn't get tracking either and they are combining both! I think they just got behind on shipping, so are combining to make sure we're happy...which I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 I'm in the same boat, and emailed them. No word yet but hopefully they will combine my shipping too and send me my goodies!


----------



## migasa (Mar 19, 2014)

Have you seen this? The old boxes are again for sale!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-restocked-limited-quantities#.UyntjqKEydw


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Have you seen this? The old boxes are again for sale! http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-restocked-limited-quantities#.UyntjqKEydw


 Except for 1 box . They are sold out already lol is the power of Memwbox!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Except for 1 box . They are sold out already lol is the power of Memwbox!


 Only box left is 5-2 which I already have. /sigh


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to share with you whats in Superbox2 and Memebox7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Superbox2

1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner Season 

2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion

3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling)

4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss)





Memebox7

1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence

2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x

3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected)

4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected)

5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x)

6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone, I just wanted to share with you whats in Superbox2 and Memebox7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Memebox7




Can you give us some more pics and/or a description? I can't make out what some stuff is.


----------



## migasa (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone, I just wanted to share with you whats in Superbox2 and Memebox7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Memebox7




Fantastic boxes. It is a pity that I didn't buy. Thank you


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

OMG I am so excited!!!!! I saw that little eyeliner set on the site and was like THAT IS ADORABLE. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Superbox2

1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner Season 

2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion

3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling)

4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss)

Memebox7

1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence

2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x

3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected)

4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected)

5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x)

6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Hi everyone, I just wanted to share with you whats in Superbox2 and Memebox7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox7


 Aww I've been wanting the eyeliners on SB2 . I should have bought it when I could


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox2

1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner Season 

2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion

3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling)

4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss)

Memebox7

1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence

2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x

3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected)

4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected)

5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x)

6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)
Black tea makeup kit???


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox2

1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner Season 

2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion

3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling)

4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss)

Memebox7

1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence

2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x

3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected)

4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected)

5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x)

6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)
Thank you! Both boxes look great - it's a pity I didn't buy SB2 but I'll be waiting for my #7 impatiently


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 19, 2014)

Yessss! I'm so happy that the CC Cushion is in there!!


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Black tea makeup kit???
It's just the name of of it lol. There's 3 eyeliners,a liquid liner, lip and cheek pen and a little nail filer with nail decals


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's just the name of of it lol. There's 3 eyeliners,a liquid liner, lip and cheek pen and a little nail filer with nail decals 
PICTURE PLEASE! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These are probably the most exciting two boxes ever.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yessss! I'm so happy that the CC Cushion is in there!!
ME TOO! I almost bought it...AND the eyeliners!


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! Both boxes look great - it's a pity I didn't buy SB2 but I'll be waiting for my #7 impatiently




You're welcome !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't even know that the boxes would be coming today as I didn't even receive a tracking number! lol I almost missed the delivery man as I was heading out the door and walked right passed him.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 19, 2014)

> Thank you! Both boxes look great - it's a pity I didn't buy SB2 but I'll be waiting for my #7 impatiently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can't wait for these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're welcome !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't even know that the boxes would be coming today as I didn't even receive a tracking number! lol I almost missed the delivery man as I was heading out the door and walked right passed him.  
You're a really lucky lady! How come they even reached you THAT fast? Good for you - the rest of us remains waiting


----------



## cmarlor (Mar 19, 2014)

I ordered box 6 and 6-2 not having time to figure out all the reviews I was wondering the difference ? I'm addicted I have ordered 6 boxes in 4 weeks from lurking this thread


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PICTURE PLEASE! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These are probably the most exciting two boxes ever. 
Here is a close up of the kit. I meant to say a kohl black liner not liquid.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  PICTURE PLEASE! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These are probably the most exciting two boxes ever. 
http://www.atfox.co.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=17&amp;category=

I think that was some small cafe in Hongdae and now the trend expanded. I love the concept!

I think #7 is really worth buying. Argh..so much pain.


----------



## mishellyy (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're a really lucky lady! How come they even reached you THAT fast? Good for you - the rest of us remains waiting





I honestly have no idea. I didn't even receive an email that it was being shipped but when I went to check the status of superbox2 there was a tracking number that was being shipped to the US instead of Canada. Emailed them yesterday and they said they would get back to me with a tracking number. Hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 19, 2014)

Ugh...seeing how good 7 is makes me want to order the bundle. Gotta stay strong.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a close up of the kit. I meant to say a kohl black liner not liquid.









Wow...I'm really excited for my Box #7 to arrive now...this looks like a really good box for makeup junkies like me. Thanks so much for the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note however I didn't get tracking for my Superbox #2 or Memebox #7. Maybe I should email them and ask what's up because the order status still says "Send Standby" :c


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow...I'm really excited for my Box #7 to arrive now...this looks like a really good box for makeup junkies like me. Thanks so much for the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note however I didn't get tracking for my Superbox #2 or Memebox #7. Maybe I should email them and ask what's up because the order status still says "Send Standby" :c
I haven't gotten my tracking for box #7 as well. Mine also says send standby ;(


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 19, 2014)

I literally JUST got tracking...for my combined #7 and Superbox #2!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 19, 2014)

I only ordered 7, just got tracking. My box looks like it's in Cincinnati.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only ordered 7, just got tracking. My box looks like it's in Cincinnati.
Mine too! I'm so excited!!! its funny how my box #7 is getting here sooner than my lucky box â€¦ lol 

i can't wait for my first box!!!!


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 19, 2014)

No tracking for me on #7--i ordered it with my luckybox, so it will be a big surprise when it arrives.  However I am now very excited for it!


----------



## Cola (Mar 19, 2014)

> Superbox2 1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner SeasonÂ  2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion 3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling) 4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss) Memebox7 1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence 2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x 3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected) 4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected) 5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x) 6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)


 Thanks for posting! The mailman just dropped off my package for the two boxes. It was definitely a huge surprise since there wasn't even any tracking for me. These two are now my new favorite Superbox and regular memebox. It's funny because I had purchased the same eyeliner set from them at the beginning of March! I was actually expecting the eyeliner set today instead. These boxes are really worth the price paid! I love all of these items!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry ladies I was in a rush when I saw my boxes but someone beat me to post the spoilers...and I'm glad they did lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 19, 2014)

I missed three... Checkout took too long. Got my tracking for seven, that was only starting to ship today...can't wait to get it. That pic makes me wanna serenade them.... Amazing box, especially as I used points so just under ten dollars.


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 19, 2014)

Well, my excitement was killed. They sent my Memebox package to some other person in a different part of NJ, and let them sign it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sigh, this is after Both DHL and Memebox reassured me that they used my correct address. Yay. First time this has ever happen to me. Not exactly sure what to do about it.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Well, my excitement was killed. They sent my Memebox package to some other person in a different part of NJ, and let them sign it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sigh, this is after Both DHL and Memebox reassured me that they used my correct address. Yay. First time this has ever happen to me. Not exactly sure what to do about it.


 Email them about it. Causd its differently not right to have someone else sign for it when it clearly does not belong to them and you paid for it.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm a happy camper. I just received my first box, Luckybox 1 today (same as the others). And I must say, it came to me pretty quick. Was shipped March 11 and it arrived this morning.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't wait for my SB2 - so excited about the eyeliners; I love anything that comes in a tin. I'm a little worried the CC Cushion will be too pale for my medium skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm kicking myself wherever my feet can reach for missing out on Box 7 - that Black Tea Makeup Kit would have been much loved. Please call me a twit!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't wait for my SB2 - so excited about the eyeliners; I love anything that comes in a tin. I'm a little worried the CC Cushion will be too pale for my medium skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm kicking myself wherever my feet can reach for missing out on Box 7 - that Black Tea Makeup Kit would have been much loved. Please call me a twit!
i can't wait for both my boxes,

and i never get bb or cc creams pale enough for me they are always too dark for me.

LOVE all the eyeliners I'm going to be getting,


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'm a happy camper. I just received my first box, Luckybox 1 today (same as the others). And I must say, it came to me pretty quick. Was shipped March 11 and it arrived this morning.


 Mine was shipped on the 5th and still no box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine was shipped on the 5th and still no box





same


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Email them about it. Causd its differently not right to have someone else sign for it when it clearly does not belong to them and you paid for it.
DHL Customer Service were really nice about it and told me they will attempt to track it and get it back. However, I have to wait 4 hours for them to call me back again for a solution. I will wait till then to contact Memebox about it too. Though, I fear that nothing will really be done about it, since the blame will just be thrown around.  I think by then, the person probably would have torn package open and just take the goodies in glee...pessimistic thinking.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jaqinator* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DHL Customer Service were really nice about it and told me they will attempt to track it and get it back. However, I have to wait 4 hours for them to call me back again for a solution. I will wait till then to contact Memebox about it too. Though, I fear that nothing will really be done about it, since the blame will just be thrown around.  I think by then, the person probably would have torn package open and just take the goodies in glee...pessimistic thinking.
If you paid with paypal, you can get them to get your money back--or your credit card company if you used a card.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you find stuff, can you let us know =) I live in MI and if there is good stuff in/near Chicago, I think hubs could be convinced that we might need a weekend getaway! We don't really have any good Korean beauty stores that I am aware of in our are


Sorry! I'm only just getting caught up so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned, but Super H Mart is a Korean/Asian superstore in Skokie, not too far north of Chicago.  They have several beauty boutiques within the store. I didn't recognize brands, but they had everything from high end to drug store, it's definitely worth the scope-out.  And if you're that close, head next door to King Spa - a traditional Korean day spa, it's soooooo awesome in the winter!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 19, 2014)

DHL delivered my two memeboxes to my neighbor because no one was home. I'm not really a fan of that. Luckily it was a trustworthy neighbor but it still annoys me a bit. I received the same products the other poster listed but my make up kit was the black tea version.









I also got the Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream in #5 for dry skin. If anyone gets the #3 for oily skin or #7 for sensitive/acne prone I plan on listing mine for trade in the memebox swap page so please pm me. Creams for dry skin turn me into a grease ball.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2014)

My superbox 2 and 7 should be waiting for me at home! Very excited to see if I got the same variations as you ladies.   I skipped 9, but otherwise I have 8-16 on order, and the bright box, but none of the other superboxes.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Just posting some pics of my super box 2 and memebox 7. I think both are wonderful and some of the best boxes I've seen. I am now in eyeliner heaven. *


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DHL delivered my two memeboxes to my neighbor because no one was home. I'm not really a fan of that. Luckily it was a trustworthy neighbor but it still annoys me a bit. I received the same products the other poster listed but my make up kit was the black tea version.









I also got the Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream in #5 for dry skin. If anyone gets the #3 for oily skin or #7 for sensitive/acne prone I plan on listing mine for trade in the memebox swap page so please pm me. Creams for dry skin turn me into a grease ball.
I am getting mine tomorrow! I have dry skin, but I always seems to get stuff for oily skin (from every beauty box)!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone else think the Slowganic Cleanse pods are odd? I'm intrigued but I have never seen anything like it before. It looks like spongy wet dough. I'm scared and excited at the same time lol





Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting mine tomorrow! I have dry skin, but I always seems to get stuff for oily skin (from every beauty box)! 

Please let me know if you get it!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 19, 2014)

> I literally JUST got tracking...for my combined #7 and Superbox #2!


 I emailed them and got a response that they were sending mine together as well. I got home and there they were at my door. They came express yet no one had to sign for them. Woohoo I lucked out. Very happy with my boxes too!!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else think the Slowganic Cleanse pods are odd? I'm intrigued but I have never seen anything like it before. It looks like spongy wet dough. I'm scared and excited at the same time lol





Please let me know if you get it!
Haha, I received a full size of the lemon in I think it was superbox #1? Anyway, it's basically a very thick mousse texture. I'd use about the size of a small marble... it's a VERY gentle cleanser so if you have particularly oily skin, it might not be enough for you. Also, if you've got tough makeup on, I'd use something else first. I haven't tried removing makeup with it, to be fair, but just from my impressions I don't think it'd be strong enough to get it off.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindseylouwho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I received a full size of the lemon in I think it was superbox #1? Anyway, it's basically a very thick mousse texture. I'd use about the size of a small marble... it's a VERY gentle cleanser so if you have particularly oily skin, it might not be enough for you. Also, if you've got tough makeup on, I'd use something else first. I haven't tried removing makeup with it, to be fair, but just from my impressions I don't think it'd be strong enough to get it off.

Good thing you said that I would have rolled the whole thing over my face lol! I saw it and thought what in the world do I do with that?! So it holds up well in the little pod then without drying out? I have the strangest urge to keep it refrigerated.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 19, 2014)

I find the lemon cleanser works well as a gentle mask. I like to leave it on 5-10 minutes while in the bath. Makes my skin feel really refreshed.


----------



## Shinystars88 (Mar 19, 2014)

> Good thing you said that I would have rolled the whole thing over my face lol! I saw it and thought what in the world do I do with that?! So it holds up well in the little pod then without drying out? I have the strangest urge to keep it refrigerated.


 Did one of your pods come with a lid? Mine did so I assume its to keep it fresh if you don't use all of it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 19, 2014)

Got both my boxes just now!

As for box #7 I am excited about many of the products...the cleanser pods, the sheet masks, even the hair essence!

( I got the 7 moisturizer btw.. for sensitive skin)

It's an awesome box!

Surprisingly I am least excited for the HerbTea make up tin. 

Not sure about the quality.

I haven't swatched it yet (in case I give it away) but I am very curious to see swatches and wear etc.

The SB2 is really nice.

Love the gel liners and the cushion compact!

Tried the mascara and it seems really good...my lashes were definitely lengthened and semi- curled.

It's a more natural looking mascara. I like it!

The only product I am meh about is the Cheek Room Dual lipgloss.

The orange tint is too orange! And the gloss looks like raspberry kiddie gloss.

Otherwise I am very very happy. Hope you all are too.

But from now on I am going to stick with the primarily skincare boxes from Meme.

Korean skincare is amazing. Not sure their color cosmetics (besides BB/CC creams) is up to par.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 19, 2014)

I got my two boxes today too. So excited to try them out! I love all the eyeliners, mascara and those cleansing pods are wicked weird but will try them out! Neat stuff! I am excited to try out the make up kits too!


----------



## cmarlor (Mar 19, 2014)

Ugh I cancelled my order for box 6 and 6-2 that I tried today I didn't realize they were the same. I emailed memebox and they replied they cancelled all if my pending orders including hydration box and lucky box! I am so upset I was soooo wanting the luckybox and now of course no response back do they have any other contact method ?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my two boxes today too. So excited to try them out! I love all the eyeliners, mascara and those cleansing pods are wicked weird but will try them out! Neat stuff! I am excited to try out the make up kits too!
Let us know what you think of everything!

Those gel liners do NOT budge btw! And the colors are really beautiful and very wearable.

I am seriously happy with them.

Now off to wash my face w/ the green tea Recipe cleansing putty!


----------



## Lily V (Mar 19, 2014)

I could just cry at missing superbox 2- I love everything in it!!! (and I only missed it by minutes too! sold out rt as I went to buy it wahhhhh!)   I'm getting #7, but not too excited about it (except for the tea makeup kit &amp; maybe the curling essence stuff- which Im assuming is a hair product from googling..) I dunno, maybe when I get my box, I'll be more excited, but right now, I'm so bummed out looking at the pics.  dangnit!!! 

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *mishellyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone, I just wanted to share with you whats in Superbox2 and Memebox7!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Superbox2

1) Makeon- Super long Mermaid Gel Eyeliner Season 

2) Makeon -Chok Chok Shining C.C. Cushion

3) Karadium - On the Top Fiber Mascara (Curling)

4) Cheek Room - Dual Lip Gloss (Orange Tiny &amp; Cherry Red Lip Gloss)





Memebox7

1) Miseenscene 2x Curl Essence

2) Leaders Insolution - BIO Medi-curling Mask 2x

3)Dr. G- - BIO-RTx Mentor Cream (There are 3 different ones randomly selected)

4)a:t fox - Jasoyup Herb Tea/ Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit (2 different kinds randomly selected)

5) Receipe by Nature - Slowganic Cleanse - Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay (3x)

6) Catrin - Natural 100 Mineral Sun Kill SPF42 PA++ (Natural Beige)


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



  I could just cry at missing superbox 2- I love everything in it!!! (and I only missed it by minutes too! sold out rt as I went to buy it wahhhhh!)   I'm getting #7, but not too excited about it (except for the tea makeup kit &amp; maybe the curling essence stuff- which Im assuming is a hair product from googling..) I dunno, maybe when I get my box, I'll be more excited, but right now, I'm so bummed out looking at the pics.  dangnit!!!
Don't cry! I actually like box #7 better than SB2.

The best part of the box is the gel eyeliner kit. And you can pick it up on the Memebox website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 19, 2014)

My box 7 will be here tomorrow!! I'm so excited. The only bad part is that I'm going to be out of town until Saturday.... the wait is going to kill me!!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 19, 2014)

Got my boxes today too! DHL rang the door bell at 9:30pm which is the latest I have ever gotten a package. LOVE everything! I'm really looking forward to working all of these items into my routines and seeing how they work out.

With SB2 I was already planning on ordering those liners in the future and I'm so excited they included a CC Cushion! I am usually able to use #21 in other brands so hopefully this one will work for me too. I think the lip tint will work for me since it isn't overpoweringly orange, just a hint of it once you blend it out, and the gloss is almost more pigmented. I will probably be trading the mascara because I don't wear it, but I do love the packaging!

As for Box #7, that powder sunscreen looks so interesting! It seemed a bit messy though, because just when I opened it to look at the powder, it was falling off the lid that the puff was attached to and getting all over me. I love masks and cleansers, and that makeup kit is sooooo super cute!!

The only thing I was a bit sad about was that I got the #5 cream too and I have pretty oily skin 



 If I can't work out a trade then I might give it a shot anyway. Don't you love how the top has the "G" shaped onto the edges?

Oh, Memebox... Worth every penny to me


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did one of your pods come with a lid? Mine did so I assume its to keep it fresh if you don't use all of it.

Yes one does! Thanks for pointing that out I would have missed that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 19, 2014)

I LOVE love love the cleansing pods!

Just tried the green tea and it was super refreshing and hydrating.

I might have to get the full size lemon one in the Meme Shop and save these little guys for travel. It's such a unique product!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got both my boxes just now!

As for box #7 I am excited about many of the products...the cleanser pods, the sheet masks, even the hair essence!

( I got the 7 moisturizer btw.. for sensitive skin)

It's an awesome box!

Surprisingly I am least excited for the HerbTea make up tin. 

Not sure about the quality.

I haven't swatched it yet (in case I give it away) but I am very curious to see swatches and wear etc.

The SB2 is really nice.

Love the gel liners and the cushion compact!

Tried the mascara and it seems really good...my lashes were definitely lengthened and semi- curled.

It's a more natural looking mascara. I like it!

The only product I am meh about is the Cheek Room Dual lipgloss.

The orange tint is too orange! And the gloss looks like raspberry kiddie gloss.

Otherwise I am very very happy. Hope you all are too.

But from now on I am going to stick with the primarily skincare boxes from Meme.

Korean skincare is amazing. Not sure their color cosmetics (besides BB/CC creams) is up to par.


I actually thought the same, until I tried it. I cannot wear orange, not at all, but on me it was barely a tint, and it smelled just like delicious melted popsicles. With the red gloss on top it was a nice, not too bright pinky red. I received the Black Tea for #7, not sure what i'm going to do with reddish eye liner!


----------



## Rina (Mar 20, 2014)

I received the Superbox #2 &amp; Memebox #7 today. I just unboxed everything! So far, with the description of every item, I'm loving it! I'm super excited to try the items out! The only thing I was iffy about was the Bio-RTx Mentor Cream. I received #5 which is for dry skin, but I'm more of the #7 since I have sensitive and acne prone skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have the occasional dry patches if I don't moisturize well ...

Hopefully the cream won't break me out! 

The item I'm most excited about is the Jasoyup Designer kit. I'm definitely intrigued by the contents. Hopefully that, and the powder sun scream works to my expectations o:

Can't wait!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

My seven box is at heathrow so won't be long now, on the good side. However, on the dark side, incheon is still kidnapping my box.... I don't think meme believe me that the thing is stuck.... Hope I get it soon...


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 20, 2014)

Did anyone see the new Banilaco meme box? http://us.memebox.com/memebox-by-banila-co#.UyrDa3PD_qA


----------



## Patantao (Mar 20, 2014)

I really wanted that, but I just can't buy anything more....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

Must resist. Spent too much.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 20, 2014)

I caved. I didn't get the face shop or Ã©tude house so I had to get this one right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

I got face shop and also have two lucky boxes coming and all boxes until 16. So, I think I got enough lol.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 20, 2014)

Tempting. Getting thefaceshop and #10-16 boxes, so don't absolutely need it right now. I wanna see how meme fill the etude and faceshop boxes before ordering other brand-specific ones.


----------



## Nicole30 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello girls,

~~there 's some of you interested in memebox # 4 ? I have a brand new (I ordered 2 by mistake .. I'm an idiot) so if someone wants buy from me this box just let me know.

Here the 4th box    http://mahalmade.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/memebox-4th-global-edition/

Sorry for my bad english but I'm from Italy


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 20, 2014)

I can only imagine all of you ladies who ordered multiple boxes. Must feel like it's your birthday everyday lol! My Luckybox arrived yesterday and I'm like 'what should I use first?' Should I throw away my old ones?! At the same time, I want to order Luckybox #2, but I'm waiting for another spoiler which they're going to spill today. This addiction is contagious hahahah!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't believe they have released so many boxes this month alone!! Did I just see Banila Co. box on their site??!! OMAGAH.

Ok, so here is the current updated shipping schedule;

*BOXES FOR MARCH*

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th  SHIPPED

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th SHIPPED

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. *: Start shipping April 15

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May 13

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

ALSO:

*Memebox Restocked *(shipping 2 days after purchase)

Memebox #3Memebox #5Memebox #5-2Memebox #6Memebox #6-2

Red is for normal boxes, blue for superbox/special boxes, green are luckyboxes.

I think I need to start printing money at this rate... *looks down at thin wallet*


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 20, 2014)

My box is somewhere in my area but dhl tracking isn't real clear. I never knew dhl could be so fast, hah. Hoping I get it today.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so weak.

I bought the Banila Co box, haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

OH my goodness, so much got posted since I last read the thread!!

I am SOOOO excited for box #7 now!! I am going to stalk my mailbox non-stop until it arrives!!!

that makeup kit...SO CUTE. I can't take it!

I am also ridiculously jealous of those eyeliners in the mermaid tin. I need those in my life so bad LOL

Thank you to the ladies who posted pictures! &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

I wonder if they will do a skin food one before month end


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 20, 2014)

> My seven box is at heathrow so won't be long now, on the good side. However, on the dark side, incheon is still kidnapping my box.... I don't think meme believe me that the thing is stuck.... Hope I get it soon...


 I'm starting to get worried now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine still there and it's already been 2 weeks and no movement or update just incheon


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm starting to get worried now




Mine still there and it's already been 2 weeks and no movement or update just incheon
oh noâ€¦. this is starting to worry me as well.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

I am leaving it a week and contacting them again following my non response... I am more worried as my primer is here but was shipped days after. Pretty irritated by their response especially as they didn't even check my country as evidenced by their response.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine has been stuck at Incheon since the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

On an unrelated note, I got the Beauteque samples today so there's some beauty box fix this week lol!


----------



## amidea (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On an unrelated note, I got the Beauteque samples today so there's some beauty box fix this week lol!
i got mine yesterday!  i'm a bit confused though because they're not quite the same as what i ordered and i got two small pouches with maybe 4 samples each, mostly two of each kind.  not complaining though, they're free samples, after all, just curious as to how it came to be.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine has been stuck at Incheon since the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got mine yesterday!  i'm a bit confused though because they're not quite the same as what i ordered and i got two small pouches with maybe 4 samples each, mostly two of each kind.  not complaining though, they're free samples, after all, just curious as to how it came to be.
Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they send your social media follow bag along as well, since there are two pouches? I got only the one I ordered. They said the social media thingy is on its way.


----------



## amidea (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has been stuck at Incheon since the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they send your social media follow bag along as well, since there are two pouches? I got only the one I ordered. They said the social media thingy is on its way.
that's what i thought at first, but they emailed me just the day before asking for my mailing info if i hadn't already ordered a second bag and that they would send it to me, so unless it was some super ambitious overnight shipping, i think that's still on the way.  who knows...


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if they will do a skin food one before month end

I would love to see a Skin Food box!! I have been eyeing some of the items on Sasa..


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine has been stuck at Incheon since the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did they send your social media follow bag along as well, since there are two pouches? I got only the one I ordered. They said the social media thingy is on its way.
They never e-mailed me back for the social media thing. That kind of bummed me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my sample pouch that I ordered, and the items were a bit different but I was fine with that. I think they got a huge influx of sample requests due to the free shipping this month and posting about it here on the thread/ on blogs etc. I know they ran out of samples so they were probably just putting in what they could for each order.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wonder if they will do a skin food one before month end
Oh my goodness, I hope not, because I know I'll buy that one, too.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

I bought banila co and hubby said if they do skinfood I can have it.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, I hope not, because I know I'll buy that one, too.

I want them to do a Skinfood and a Missha one. I'll go super broke if they release it back to back.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's what i thought at first, but they emailed me just the day before asking for my mailing info if i hadn't already ordered a second bag and that they would send it to me, so unless it was some super ambitious overnight shipping, i think that's still on the way.  who knows... 
Do email them - I hadn't heard back about my order as well as the samples but just received the samples today so I emailed saying I got the samples. Everything was as I ordered but they had enclosed a sharpener as well as a surprise. So they replied saying the social media thingy was being sent today.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never e-mailed me back for the social media thing. That kind of bummed me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my sample pouch that I ordered, and the items were a bit different but I was fine with that. I think they got a huge influx of sample requests due to the free shipping this month and posting about it here on the thread/ on blogs etc. I know they ran out of samples so they were probably just putting in what they could for each order.
Yes, they did say they had run out but could build up inventory for the social media bags only this week. I didn't hear back about that either till today because I emailed saying my samples had arrived. Apparently they can offer the sample bag only in May because of the back-orders!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They never e-mailed me back for the social media thing. That kind of bummed me out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my sample pouch that I ordered, and the items were a bit different but I was fine with that. I think they got a huge influx of sample requests due to the free shipping this month and posting about it here on the thread/ on blogs etc. I know they ran out of samples so they were probably just putting in what they could for each order.
I got one pouch yesterday, too!  The samples weren't huge but they were free so I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyway, I tried two of them.  One was a  WaterDrop V-Line Pore something or other, I used it before I went to bed.  It took a lot of massaging to get it to soak into my skin but when i woke up this morning, my skin was still dewy and soft like a baby's buttcheek!!  I like that!   The other one I like is the Lioele Secret Pore Rich Balm.  It has a weird consistency.  It's really thick and when you squooge it out of the packet it reminds me of how cookie dough looks (only white).  But it goes on like a puff of air!  I might have to buy it.  Seriously. 

I'm not a skin care fiend (yet!) and I haven't tried a whole lot of face lotions but this Lioele stuff was to die for.

Oh, and I emailed them and they said the media pouch would come separately.  And also weird... If you look up their address, its a house.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On an unrelated note, I got the Beauteque samples today so there's some beauty box fix this week lol!
i got mine today too love them am missing 2 samples but they have added another package to make up for it,

my social media bag has also reached the uk so should get that by saturday, been sent some other items to review too.and had great corespondance with them. also they added some other samples i requested ,as they couldn't do some others. the bloggers lists and info will be sent info once the sample pouches have all gone out and they asked hat products we look for in the uk and europe so gave a huge list of brands. today they emailed  to say most have been sourced and they are also looking at the bounce cheese cream to supply as well.the  bloggers platform won't be implemented till later on and they are looking at  people who don't get the normal bloggers boxes, so something a little different by the sounds of it. and you have to state on your blog or channel that it is a pr sample as well,and not payed for . this has been a big thing over here lately the amount of bloggers not with a disclaimer or stating free pr sample,and i do agree i tend to remove from my lists if they are found out as if they lie about that they can't be giving a true [email protected] what do you think.

and can someone buy the banila boxes so i don't have to buy one please.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one pouch yesterday, too!  The samples weren't huge but they were free so I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyway, I tried two of them.  One was a  WaterDrop V-Line Pore something or other, I used it before I went to bed.  It took a lot of massaging to get it to soak into my skin but when i woke up this morning, my skin was still dewy and soft like a baby's buttcheek!!  I like that!   The other one I like is the Lioele Secret Pore Rich Balm.  It has a weird consistency.  It's really thick and when you squooge it out of the packet it reminds me of how cookie dough looks (only white).  But it goes on like a puff of air!  I might have to buy it.  Seriously. 

I'm not a skin care fiend (yet!) and I haven't tried a whole lot of face lotions but this Lioele stuff was to die for.

Oh, and I emailed them and they said the media pouch would come separately.  And also weird... If you look up their address, its a house. 
OMG you made me super-excited about the V-Line Pore sleeping pack and the Secret Pore Rich Balm. I got both and can't wait to try them.

Gosh, a house? I hope they get their act together asap and don't lose the plot.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i got mine today too love them am missing 2 samples but they have added another package to make up for it,

my social media bag has also reached the uk so should get that by saturday, been sent some other items to review too.and had great corespondance with them. also they added some other samples i requested ,as they couldn't do some others. the bloggers lists and info will be sent info once the sample pouches have all gone out and they asked hat products we look for in the uk and europe so gave a huge list of brands. today they emailed  to say most have been sourced and they are also looking at the bounce cheese cream to supply as well.the  bloggers platform won't be implemented till later on and they are looking at  people who don't get the normal bloggers boxes, so something a little different by the sounds of it. and you have to state on your blog or channel that it is a pr sample as well,and not payed for . this has been a big thing over here lately the amount of bloggers not with a disclaimer or stating free pr sample,and i do agree i tend to remove from my lists if they are found out as if they lie about that they can't be giving a true [email protected] what do you think.

and can someone buy the banila boxes so i don't have to buy one please.
That sounds cool. I'm in two minds about the bounce cheese cream lol, maybe someone will get a sample in a beauty box before I take the plunge and get the full size. Yes, I always state if it is paid for or a PR sample, that's only fair.

I am skipping the Banilaco box. I like the makeup-based superboxes and wish Memebox would do them more often. The regular boxes have more skincare than makeup, so it would be nice to get makeup-boxes and SB2 is awesome from the spoilers. I can't wait to get mine (if it ever moves from Incheon, that is - been there since the 15th)


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 20, 2014)

Warning I need to WHINE. My Luckybox just tracked as arriving back in KOREA!  It was sent back without ever getting to my local post office or any delivery attempts. WTF


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning I need to WHINE. My Luckybox just tracked as arriving back in KOREA!  It was sent back without ever getting to my local post office or any delivery attempts. WTF

That completely sucks. It sounds like it may not have cleared customs or maybe it never touched down. Happy vibes!


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 20, 2014)

Omgosh a Banila Co. box? I just ordered it...though it seems like since it's a Memebox it'll be mostly samples and 1-2 full sized products? Wish it were a Superbox so it'd be all full sized but I'll take what I can get haha :3


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 20, 2014)

It cleared customs in Chicago, went to Cincinnati (I live in Dayton), then back to Chicago, and now back to Korea!  I've had such good postal service until the last month or so when it's been on thing after another after another.  I feel like I never get a package until I file a 'missing mail' claim.  I'm exaggerating, but it feels that way.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That completely sucks. It sounds like it may not have cleared customs or maybe it never touched down. Happy vibes!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

> i got mine today too love them am missing 2 samples but they have added another package to make up for it, my social media bag has also reached the uk so should get that by saturday, been sent some other items to review too.and had great corespondance with them. also they added some other samples i requested ,as they couldn't do some others. the bloggers lists and info will be sent info once the sample pouches have all gone out and they asked hat products we look for in the uk and europe so gave a huge list of brands. today they emailed Â to say most have been sourced and they are also looking at the bounce cheese cream to supply as well.theÂ Â bloggers platform won't be implemented till later on and they are looking at Â people who don't get the normal bloggers boxes, so something a little different by the sounds of it. and you have to state on your blog or channel that it is a pr sample as well,and not payed for . this has been a big thing over here lately the amount of bloggers not with a disclaimer or stating free pr sample,and i do agree i tend to remove from my lists if they are found out as if they lie about that they can't be giving a true [email protected] Â what do you think. and can someone buy the banila boxes so i don't have to buy one please.


 I am getting vanilla Lorna... Sad I didn't get these freebies. Might get in with at some point though but atm I have so many things to do it is barmy....


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol banila


----------



## misroule (Mar 20, 2014)

My Memebox 7 is waiting for me at home and after looking at some pics I am SO excited. I'm prepared to love this box even more than 4, which is the first and only one I've gotten so far. Any favorite items from 7 yet?


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Sorry! I'm only just getting caught up so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned, but Super H Mart is a Korean/Asian superstore in Skokie, not too far north of Chicago.  They have several beauty boutiques within the store. I didn't recognize brands, but they had everything from high end to drug store, it's definitely worth the scope-out.  And if you're that close, head next door to King Spa - a traditional Korean day spa, it's soooooo awesome in the winter!
I LOVE KING SPA!!!

My parents live about 10 minutes away so I will head there on Saturday...then down Kedzie ave!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 20, 2014)

Gosh, I want banilo co so much...



But it'd be simply insane to order another box!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

> Warning I need to WHINE. MyÂ Luckybox just tracked as arriving back in KOREA! Â It was sent back without ever getting to my local post office or any delivery attempts. WTF


 It will pass mine that is still in incheon.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 20, 2014)

Does memebox have a phone number because they haven't responded to my emails in like 4 days


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

> Gosh, I want banilo co so much...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it'd be simply insane to order another box!


 Insane for me too as I will have no time to review it as I am writing a novel next month.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the shipping issues some people are experiencing with memebox. My luckybox # 1 did take some time to reach me. Fortunately, the contents of the box (which appears most people received) made up for the wait in some way.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 20, 2014)

Weird, I have a random 5-point credit on my account that began today and expires at the end of the month. 

Check it out:





I wonder what this is about? Did they send out an email about this that I missed?


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 20, 2014)

> Weird, I have a random 5-point credit on my account that began today and expires at the end of the month.Â  Check it out:
> 
> I wonder what this is about? Did they send out an email about this that I missed?Â


 Good eye. I have it on mine as well. They're trying to entice me! I haven't ordered in a long time, wonder if that has something to do with it?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

> Weird, I have a random 5-point credit on my account that began today and expires at the end of the month.Â  Check it out:
> 
> I wonder what this is about? Did they send out an email about this that I missed?Â


 Ohhh me too! No idea what it's for either. Thinking about buying another regular box but I was trying to hoard my points in case they do a Skin Food box!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird, I have a random 5-point credit on my account that began today and expires at the end of the month. 

Check it out:





I wonder what this is about? Did they send out an email about this that I missed? 
wow! thanks for letting me know! I got it too! =]


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good eye. I have it on mine as well. They're trying to entice me! I haven't ordered in a long time, wonder if that has something to do with it?

I got it too. I don't think about whether or not you have been ordering recently since  I just purchase from them last week. 

Judging from the title "promotion" i think they giving this 5 points to all their customers as an appreciation maybe?

Now the problem...since it expires at the end of the month..that means we gotta buy (that is if you don't want the points to go to waste). /sigh/ and i told myself to not buy anymore after Luckybox #2.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got it too. I don't think about whether or not you have been ordering recently since  I just purchase from them last week. 

Judging from the title "promotion" i think they giving this 5 points to all their customers as an appreciation maybe?

Now the problem...since it expires at the end of the month..that means we gotta buy (that is if you don't want the points to go to waste). /sigh/ and i told myself to not buy anymore after Luckybox #2.
I got those too and I ordered my last box just yesterday. I'm still supposed to get $5 points for Memebox for Him and then I'll have $10. And I just said I definately couldn't buy more this month...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol, weren't there when I ordered.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 20, 2014)

Finally my tracking updated and it's say my package is in LA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 20, 2014)

I wento to check if I had those points as well and I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably we'll get an email about soon


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got the 5 added also.Was not there when I ordered this morning. My box 7 arrived on my way out to work.Why is it that DHL express is awesome but my subs that use it are so slow?


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 20, 2014)

Unfortunately I bought one box today... And I missed these points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote:  To celebrate the first day of spring, and to express our appreciation, 
*weâ€™re giving you 5 bonus Meme points to everyone! *

*These bonus points expire on 31 March 2014, so make your purchase soon!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

I ordered box 11 for $12 with my points. Whoohoo!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got the email saying its a spring reward and you have to use them by March 31st.  I guess i am getting Luckybox #2 then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I ordered box 11 for $12 with my points. Whoohoo!

Ahhh!  I was all set to log in and get Luckybox #2 and then I saw your post about #11.  Now I can't decide!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

Is the free shipping code no longer valid??  It looks like it should be good till March 24th.

Also, am I the only one who can't access the "secret checkout" page because it says theres not URL tracker (or something like that)?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Is the free shipping code no longer valid??Â  It looks like it should be good till March 24th. Also, am I the only one who can't access the "secret checkout" page because it says theres not URL tracker (or something like that)?


 The free shipping code is only for memebox products and no boxes/superboxes/luckybox maybe that's the reason?


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw the news about the 5 points and the banila co box and had my mouth-wide like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Problem is, i've simply purchased too many so far. Really wanted the banila co one though as I really like their products. Must resist! &gt;.&lt; Not sure what to use my 5 points on yet...Does anyone think they will release a luckybox #3 before the end of the month?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 20, 2014)

I got my Beauteque sample bag today. Can't really complain because they were free, but they only sent me 4 &amp; they're not even the ones I picked lol The little bag they came in is super cute though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the free shipping code no longer valid??  It looks like it should be good till March 24th.

Also, am I the only one who can't access the "secret checkout" page because it says theres not URL tracker (or something like that)?
Okay, I figured out my shipping problem.  But still not sure why I keep getting a URL Tracker error when I try to go to their page from my email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Argh, I bought SB5 yesterday and they're giving out five points today. Someone please kick me hard!

I'm not spending these until March 30. And then I'll decide what I want to do. Hopefully by then they'll have a Tony Moly box or Holika Holika. Or even SB6 - the summer makeup edition, or a lips-only box or an eyeshadow special box or even a nails-only box. A girl can dream!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Insane for me too as I will have no time to review it as I am writing a novel next month.
Are you doing Camp NaNoWriMo, @Jane George?

I have a feeling we'll have to fly to Korea and bring our boxes from the airport. Why aren't they moving??


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep, completed NANOWRIMO in nov and fancied doing it again before November. Just finished a non NANOWRIMO novel too, just in time. I shouldn't really do it as busy with blog but got one novel desperate to be told. To be honest, I think that they have been put on a pallet somewhere and forgotten.


----------



## Cola (Mar 20, 2014)

Is the Banila Co. Box a regular box (as in not all full sized)? Or, is that a Superbox just like the Etude House and TFS? I ask because it's priced similar to the two mentioned super boxes. If it is a Superbox then that's a really good deal! Either way, it's a good deal and I'm contemplating whether I should also purchase this box! Anyone else going to purchase this box?


----------



## Cola (Mar 20, 2014)

There's spoilers on Memebox Facebook regarding SB3 and LB2. Another serum for SB3. Also, the Dr. Jart eye cream (from box #3) will be in LB2. Anyone getting LB2? There's still inventory available .


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the Banila Co. Box a regular box (as in not all full sized)? Or, is that a Superbox just like the Etude House and TFS?

I ask because it's priced similar to the two mentioned super boxes.

If it is a Superbox then that's a really good deal!

Either way, it's a good deal and I'm contemplating whether I should also purchase this box!

Anyone else going to purchase this box?

It's a Memebox so at most, there would only be 1-2 full sized products I think and the rest are deluxe samples. Maybe banila co. products have a higher price point than The Face Shop and Etude House products so those were Superboxes and that's why they were able to give out all full sized products for the same price?

As for the spoilers for Luckybox  #2... I have the Dr. Jart eye serum and while it's so moisturizing the packaging for the sample isn't good...it leaks all over the cap even though I haven't dropped it :/


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 20, 2014)

I emailed Meme, but I'm wondering if anyone here might be able to help. I have a USA credit card and billing address, but we're living in Canada right now. My first two boxes were purchased with no problems. Now every time I go to check out it says paypal won't ship to Canadian addresses. Did they use a different billing system before? I can't remember. Thanks.


----------



## Cola (Mar 20, 2014)

> It's a Memebox so at most, there would only be 1-2 full sized products I think and the rest are deluxe samples. Maybe banila co. is a higher price point than The Face Shop and Etude House Superboxes so that's why they were able to give out full sized products for the same price?


 Aww, I had a feeling. Too bad, it would have been awesome if it was a Superbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way, even if it's just one full sized product it'll probably still be worth it. Banila Co. products, on average, seems to be around the price of the box. Besides box #3, I haven't really tried any other products from this brand. Has anyone tried products from Banila Co.?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's spoilers on Memebox Facebook regarding SB3 and LB2.

Another serum for SB3.

Also, the Dr. Jart eye cream (from box #3) will be in LB2.

Anyone getting LB2? There's still inventory available .
Well, I just bought Lucky Box 2, even though I said I wasn't going to. I want to try the Tree Essence and the eye cream, so it's worth it to me to get doubles on other things. I am so bad about this box! They are like Pokemon. I have to catch them all!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Anyone else want to chime in regarding Dr. Jart's eye cream? I heard really good things about it in the past. Did you too find issues with the packaging? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 20, 2014)

I received my #7 today, and it's awesome (as we've all already seen)! I just wanted to warn everyone. When I took the sunscreen powder out of the box to look at the color, it exploded all over me! There was already a little bit of powder loose in the box, so I guess it started leaking sometime during transit. I still have most of the powder in the container (it must have been close to overflowing I guess), but I got powder all over my clothes! So just be careful when you open it up for the first time!


----------



## juk723 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I ordered box 11 for $12 with my points. Whoohoo!


 Woo!! I picked up my 2nd ever Memebox as well for only $12. I had $17 in credit ($10 from maybe box 3? $2 bonus and then the $5 spring bonus points today) I picked up the Luckybox 2. I like the Dr. Jart eye serum so it's a win win already. Its kinda like my CVS, they keep giving me coupons for either free or low out of pocket makeup/skincare!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my #7 today, and it's awesome (as we've all already seen)! I just wanted to warn everyone. When I took the sunscreen powder out of the box to look at the color, it exploded all over me! There was already a little bit of powder loose in the box, so I guess it started leaking sometime during transit. I still have most of the powder in the container (it must have been close to overflowing I guess), but I got powder all over my clothes! So just be careful when you open it up for the first time! 




Sorry to hear about your experience and thanks for the heads up! Maybe if you contact memebox, they can find a way to make you whole.


----------



## juk723 (Mar 20, 2014)

> Anyone else want to chime in regarding Dr. Jart's eye cream? I heard really good things about it in the past. Did you too find issues with the packaging? Thanks in advance.


 I haven't had issues with mine. I pierced the foil with a sanitized safety pin though. I like the gel/light cream texture as well.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your experience and thanks for the heads up! Maybe if you contact memebox, they can find a way to make you whole.
It's not really worth contacting them. It is seriously still nearly full of product, so I can still use it. It just made a huge mess!


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 20, 2014)

DHL didn't leave my box today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Buy the good news is I should be able to get it tomorrow as long as I leave the door tag.



> Argh, I bought SB5 yesterday and they're giving out five points today. Someone please kick me hard! I'm not spending these until March 30. And then I'll decide what I want to do. Hopefully by then they'll have a Tony Moly box or Holika Holika. Or even SB6 - the summer makeup edition, or a lips-only box or an eyeshadow special box or even a nails-only box. A girl can dream!


 An all nail box? I'd buy that without thinking.


> Anyone else want to chime in regarding Dr. Jart's eye cream? I heard really good things about it in the past. Did you too find issues with the packaging? Thanks in advance.


 Nope, no problems with it. It's a squeeze tube but I think it's made of aluminum. If you squeeze too much it seems likely it will pour out too much. Luckily haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Cool. As long as you can still use it. Thanks goodness it was not liquidity.


----------



## juk723 (Mar 20, 2014)

> I LOVE KING SPA!!! My parents live about 10 minutes away so I will head there on Saturday...then down Kedzie ave!


 King Spa is on groupon as of yesterday when I checked. I think it's for the Niles location though. I was creeped out when my husband and I went there last year-just because of the nudity, etc. I'm full Korean btw and my husband is half white/Korean.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 20, 2014)

^^^ I def don't squeeze out more than half a peasized amount for my eyes yet for some reason, there's just product all over the cap and the sides of where the product comes out. Not sure why this is honestly and I've had to wipe away product that's just accumulated over the sides. It's a little gross :'c


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks, ellesnails! I look forward to trying it. I just picked up Luckybox 2, primarily to try it. I will try not become too eager when it arrives to avoid making a mess. LOL!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

Ugh...now I want the Hydration box after seeing the new spoiler.

I wish I had more than one face!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm....should I use my points to get Superbox #5 (burst of color) or should I try the Banila co box. I've never tried any asian skincare so I'm not familiar with brands or anything.


----------



## amidea (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh...now I want the Hydration box after seeing the new spoiler.

I wish I had more than one face!

i totally wish i had more than one face.  i don't know why i get SO much pleasure out of using these products but i want to try them allll!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
 
You should try a skincare box. Korea is known for having incredible skincare...their technology and R&amp;D is far more advanced than the States.

I would go for a LuckyBox if it is still available.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i totally wish i had more than one face.  i don't know why i get SO much pleasure out of using these products but i want to try them allll!  
SO much pleasure!

The products are wonderful and the fact that you can't get them here makes them even more "desired".


----------



## amidea (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SO much pleasure!

The products are wonderful and the fact that you can't get them here makes them even more "desired".
is it weird that sometimes i wish i could wash my face throughout the day just to try something new...  i don't bc it would dry out my skin, but if only...


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is it weird that sometimes i wish i could wash my face throughout the day just to try something new...  i don't bc it would dry out my skin, but if only...
No it's not weird! And you should do it! All these cleansers and and products are so hydrating!!!!!

Confession. Sometimes I wash my face before bed and then apply lipstick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 20, 2014)

What! Luckybox #2 sold out, just when I'm about to purchase.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Mar 20, 2014)

same here!!! darn it!


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 20, 2014)

I caved and bought the Banila Co. Memebox, since the points expire at the end of the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 20, 2014)

The banila box looks awesome! Damn my broke ass!

My memebox 7 arrived today, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my Memebox #7 today, it would have been PERFECT if I had gotten the Bio-RTx Mentor Cream in #7 or #3 instead of #5, which is for dry skin....


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 20, 2014)

What was in box #7?! I ordered one but I won't get it until tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 20, 2014)

> I haven't had issues with mine. I pierced the foil with a sanitized safety pin though. I like the gel/light cream texture as well.


 Thanks for sharing. I will use your technique to minimize output. I'm so looking forward to Luckybox 2.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 20, 2014)

DHL slip!!!! Nooooooooo. I want box 7 now...contemplating 11 with those extra points!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


King Spa is on groupon as of yesterday when I checked. I think it's for the Niles location though. I was creeped out when my husband and I went there last year-just because of the nudity, etc. I'm full Korean btw and my husband is half white/Korean.


Ooooh! Yes, I think there's only one location in Chicago. I've been a bunch of times with friends. It takes a little getting used to, but once everyone is comfortable it's such a nice experience.  Like a fancy vacation without the price tag.   I know what you mean about the nudity, but I find it kind of refreshing, nice to realize that we all have our little imperfections and tummies


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I LOVE KING SPA!!!

My parents live about 10 minutes away so I will head there on Saturday...then down Kedzie ave!
Yessss! I'm going to go pick up that Groupon.  I went two weeks ago and I think we're going again in April.  

Also, I got sucked into the Banila box. I really hope it's a superbox, I'm would love  the melting compact and cc cream.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm so jealous of box #7.  If they do a re-release of that one, Im so on it!

I would get the Hydration box except I don't want three mini hand creams.  If it was all for your face, I'd do it.  Now we know what two of the full size items are, I wonder what the other two full sizes are.  Maybe ones a BB cream...


----------



## TracyT (Mar 20, 2014)

So exciting! It looks like my Luckybox 1 has arrived in LA tonight via regular shipping. And tomorrow DHL is supposed to bring my Memebox #7. Woot woot.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

> So exciting! It looks like my Luckybox 1 has arrived in LA tonight via regular shipping. And tomorrow DHL is supposed to bring my Memebox #7. Woot woot. OMGGG I just checked my tracking for lucky box and mine FINALLY moved (it was stuck in incheon since march 6th) and its in LA as well!!! I should get mine early next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll love box #7, I just got mine today and loooove it!! :eusa_whistle: Â


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 21, 2014)

This thread makes me want to buy all the boxes~ /


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of just placing a regular order instead of ordering the hydration box. The ampule works wonders for my skin, but it doesn't do anything the goddess cream doesn't.... and I'm afraid I'll break out from the oil just like the last oil they sent. The only oil that I can use on my skin is the one from Tart. &gt;w&lt;

I have Centella Asiatica AmpouleCentella Asiatica Ampoule, goddess cream (a must have for me now... it's so amazing), light light eye balm and the The Only 100% Ampoule sitting in my cart!

It would sorta be like making my own superbox. XD Well, I'd get free shipping, anyway. OMG, the normal shipping charges are awful. Without the $70 f/s code, it would be $28.

If I do decide to order this stuff, I'll let you know how the light light eye balm and 100% ampules are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

OMG we have movement!  My lucky box is also in LA!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So exciting! It looks like my Luckybox 1 has arrived in LA tonight via regular shipping. And tomorrow DHL is supposed to bring my Memebox #7. Woot woot.





 
OMG we have movement!  My lucky box is also in LA!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG we have movement!  My lucky box is also in LA!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So exciting! It looks like my Luckybox 1 has arrived in LA tonight via regular shipping. And tomorrow DHL is supposed to bring my Memebox #7. Woot woot.




 
OMG we have movement!  My lucky box is also in LA!


It's so ... eeeeeek. I can't wait to rip it open.


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone

I've been lurking around this thread for a while - now its time to introduce myself.

My name is Sharon, and I'm a Memebox-aholic.  I blame this on the fact they are soon ceasing to ship to Australia and I have a mad compulsion to purchase everything while I still can.  I should be saving as I go on maternity leave in a couple of months





I am waiting on the following boxes 8-16 (7 arrived today yippee!!), lucky box 1 &amp; 2, Him box and Banila Box.

in 10 days I will be forced to go into rehab, when my memebox supply will dry up.  Not sure I'm strong enough lol

Hopefully by the time box 16 ships, they'll be shipping to Australia again.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hi everyone I've been lurking around this thread for a while - now its time to introduce myself. My name is Sharon, and I'm a Memebox-aholic.Â  I blame this on the fact they are soon ceasing to ship to Australia and I have a mad compulsion to purchase everything while I still can.Â  I should be saving as I go on maternity leave in a couple of months :blink: I am waiting on the following boxes 8-16 (7 arrived today yippee!!), lucky box 1 &amp; 2, Him box and Banila Box. in 10 days I will be forced to go into rehab, when my memebox supply will dry up.Â  Not sure I'm strong enough lol Hopefully by the time box 16 ships, they'll be shipping to Australia again.


 Lol, trust me you aren't alone in this addiction. I will going into rehab too in April as in uk.


----------



## tulippop (Mar 21, 2014)

I want to use my points (esp since I just got 5 more).  Should I go with superbox #5 with variety or bright makeup or the banila co. box?  I've never tried banila skincare/cosmetics before.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 21, 2014)

Is anyone interested to trade the whole lucky box 1 for lucky box 2? I missed out on the 2nd one today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is anyone interested to trade the whole lucky box 1 for lucky box 2? I missed out on the 2nd one today







I was going to grab one too and they sold out before I could gather up enough money!


----------



## Rina (Mar 21, 2014)

Memebox #7 Bio-RTx Mentor Cream in #5. I have to comment on this. I do have sensitive/combination skin that's usually on the oily side. I've been having dry spots allll over my face lately and this cream was the remedy! Sooo, I used the product last night and in the morning, and it's definitely not oily at all. The cream absorbs super fast and minimizes any dry areas on the face. It holds well under makeup, and there is a scent to it. Nothing I dislike though. Definitely loving it so far!


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 21, 2014)

Used all my memepoints ($22 worth) on the banila co. Memebox. Super excited!


----------



## migasa (Mar 21, 2014)

I have tracking number my Superbox #3


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 21, 2014)

Ladies,

I have been reading this thread with great fascination and I have to ask, what is so special about these boxes that people have been ordering them like crazy?

I am from the Indian subcontinent, so I don't know much about Korean skincare.I do like Korean BB and CC creams, but since I have darker skin (think Halle Berry or Salma Hayek skin color depending on season), I am afraid any BB or CC cream wouldn't be a match.

What am I missing here? And what do you recommend I order? All these boxes have me thoroughly confused.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 21, 2014)

> :doh: I was going to grab one too and they sold out before I could gather up enough money!


 Waaaahhh this is what I've been scared of all along.. The fear of missing out T_T lol I wouldn't care as much but this box has 2 of 3 items that I've been trying to trade!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies,

I have been reading this thread with great fascination and I have to ask, what is so special about these boxes that people have been ordering them like crazy?

I am from the Indian subcontinent, so I don't know much about Korean skincare.I do like Korean BB and CC creams, but since I have darker skin (think Halle Berry or Salma Hayek skin color depending on season), I am afraid any BB or CC cream wouldn't be a match.

What am I missing here? And what do you recommend I order? All these boxes have me thoroughly confused. 

I think anyone with any skin tone can use and enjoy these boxes. However on occasion there is a BB cream of some sort included in the box and they are almost always a lighter tone.

Even so, the vast majority of the items I have received in memeboxes have been items that anyone can use and benefit from.

I think there are quite a few things that make memebox special!

1. Many boxes that cost around the same price ($20-$25 US dollars) do not have as much variety and sheer volume of items.

2. It's an excellent value if you're looking into purchasing or experimenting with Korean skincare. Many of the regular memeboxes that retail for $23 USD, have a value of $100 or more in product.

3. It's exciting to try new things from other countries! I don't know about anyone else, but the skincare in the US is pretty boring or really overpriced!

4. Every box is a new experience. Other boxes I receive or have received in the US usually focus on US brands. Memebox is filled with brands I have never heard of or seen before, or brands that I've always wanted to try.

5. Korean products are high quality! While I'm sure there's a dud in there every now and then, most Korean skincare products are quality products. As someone mentioned far back in this thread, Korea is pretty far ahead with their skincare technology and sciences right now, especially when compared to the US. It's exciting to try things that aren't even available in the US, like the cocoon peeling silk balls or the snail creams!

Overall? It's just a really fun box with a wide variety of new and exciting products that aren't easily found in most countries, unless you're from Korea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*As for a recommendation:* I personally think a regular memebox would be a great start, or a lucky box. I know that the boxes are confusing, but this is the best way to explain them:

1. *Memebox:* The regular boxes they send out. Include a 4-8 products that are deluxe samples, and occasionally full sizes.

2. *Luckybox:* These boxes contain a variety of items from previous memeboxes. Purchasing this box would be a good idea if you haven't gotten many of the past memeboxes, or if you want a slightly wider variety of items than a regular memebox.

3. *Superbox: *These boxes have less items, but all the items are full-sized, which is why they cost a bit more. Memebox will usually make these boxes themed (hydration box, makeup box etc) so you know ahead of time a basic idea of what types of products will be inside them

4. *Specific Product Boxes:* Memebox has done a few different boxes that are filled with products from a specific brand. For example, right now they have the "Banilla Co." super box available for purchase, and they have had other brands available in the past. These boxes would be a good choice if you're looking to try many items from one brand in particular.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 21, 2014)

So irritated my sun kill exploded when opened as the seal isn't worked. Had to wash my bedding and lost half a product. Have emailed them as seriously irritated.


----------



## dreamka (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone

I've been lurking around this thread for a while - now its time to introduce myself.

My name is Sharon, and I'm a Memebox-aholic.  I blame this on the fact they are soon ceasing to ship to Australia and I have a mad compulsion to purchase everything while I still can.  I should be saving as I go on maternity leave in a couple of months





I am waiting on the following boxes 8-16 (7 arrived today yippee!!), lucky box 1 &amp; 2, Him box and Banila Box.

in 10 days I will be forced to go into rehab, when my memebox supply will dry up.  Not sure I'm strong enough lol

Hopefully by the time box 16 ships, they'll be shipping to Australia again.
I also ordered a lot of boxes ...
it will be hard when you visit a website 1 april,  and not be able to order ....


----------



## veritazy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dreamka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also ordered a lot of boxes ...
it will be hard when you visit a website 1 april,  and not be able to order ....




ikr...





I'll just try hard not to lurk around their site after march 31st..


----------



## dreamka (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ikr...





I'll just try hard not to lurk around their site after march 31st.. 
I do not know if I'll be ready to remove it from "my favorites" aaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 21, 2014)

I am gonna cry when it happens... Maybe they will reveal it is an April fools on the 1st April.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 21, 2014)

So I just got my Box #7 and I really like it but I think it's a pity they introduced more varied versions without any possibilty to personalize our beauty preferences. I got Black Tea MakeUp Kit whereas I'd prefer Herb Tea, but that's not really a big deal as it's super cute anyway. However, I also got a cream for dry skin which I definately don't have and I don't think I'll be able to use it at all.

If anybody would like to trade their oily or acne skin cream for a dry skin cream - let me know! Especially girls from Poland!


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I just got my Box #7 and I really like it but I think it's a pity they introduced more varied versions without any possibilty to personalize our beauty preferences. I got Black Tea MakeUp Kit whereas I'd prefer Herb Tea, but that's not really a big deal as it's super cute anyway. However, I also got a cream for dry skin which I definately don't have and I don't think I'll be able to use it at all.

If anybody would like to trade their oily or acne skin cream for a dry skin cream - let me know! Especially girls from Poland!
I will be getting my box today, so I will let you know once I get it. Though I am from Portugal...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will be getting my box today, so I will let you know once I get it. Though I am from Portugal...
All right, thanks. I'm waiting for answers from some ladies from Poland already, but I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

I purchased The Banila co Box, and the Superbox 5# Yesturday!! I reallllllyyy want the memebox 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they re-stock but I highly doubt it. I wanted the Lukybox 2# but they sold out. Debating weather or not to pre order the memebox 11#. Have any of you got the Superbox 2#?


----------



## angienharry (Mar 21, 2014)

Darn memebox and their 5 points they gave me. Translation-thanks memebox for the points! I ordered box 11 but have soooo much sub box product. We need to stay home and wash and moisturize our faces and apply makeup and repeat the cycle all day long to use all of our goodies!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shinystars88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

















*Just posting some pics of my super box 2 and memebox 7. I think both are wonderful and some of the best boxes I've seen. I am now in eyeliner heaven. *

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I purchased The Banila co Box, and the Superbox 5# Yesturday!! I reallllllyyy want the memebox 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they re-stock but I highly doubt it. I wanted the Lukybox 2# but they sold out. Debating weather or not to pre order the memebox 11#. Have any of you got the Superbox 2#?
 Lots of people got it already - you can see some pictures here.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Oooo Looks lovely.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't know why, but this sub service is really addicting, and I havent even got my first box yet. Lol Sometimes I feel really guilty  for buying them


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why, but this sub service is really addicting, and I havent even got my first box yet. Lol Sometimes I feel really guilty  for buying them
Welcome to the club




Lots of ladies here feel the same way - I personally have so many boxes ordered that I'll be getting them till October! But I've already got 5 and I've been very happy with all of them. My Memebox #7 just came in this morning


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 21, 2014)

With Memebox ceasing to ship to most of the world, I'm on the hunt for a new Korean service. As anyone tried the Wishtrend boxes? Are they good value? I'm afraid memebox may have ruined all other subscription services for me value-wise


----------



## migasa (Mar 21, 2014)

Superbox #2 is again for sale


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

With Memebox ceasing to ship to most of the world, I'm on the hunt for a new Korean service. As anyone tried the Wishtrend boxes? Are they good value? I'm afraid memebox may have ruined all other subscription services for me value-wise
I have tried Wishtrend. Some are decent boxes, but the last 2-3 weren't so good so I didn't order. There's another thread here on foreign beauty boxes that ship worldwide, where some of us have shared Rose Rose box, YesStyle box and other one-off samplers. Do check it out!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies,

I have been reading this thread with great fascination and I have to ask, what is so special about these boxes that people have been ordering them like crazy?

I am from the Indian subcontinent, so I don't know much about Korean skincare.I do like Korean BB and CC creams, but since I have darker skin (think Halle Berry or Salma Hayek skin color depending on season), I am afraid any BB or CC cream wouldn't be a match.

What am I missing here? And what do you recommend I order? All these boxes have me thoroughly confused. 
@MissJexie has pretty much covered everything, but if it helps, my skintone is NC37 and haven't had a problem with colours so far. The BB and  CC creams blend out decently. That said, I prefer the heavier coverage of foundations so I give away any BB/CC creams I get or wear them to the local gas station alone. And Korean skincare actually WORKS for me! If it says it will hydrate, it actually hydrates my face. If it is meant to control oil, I am matte for at least 6 hours (super-oily face). I have had acne control with a Korean product (Etude House AC Clinic).

I have tried around 14 or 15 beauty boxes from around the world so far and my favourites are Lip Factory for makeup and Memebox for everything else. Which is a weird combination lol because one is customisable and the other is not. But I love that Memebox pushes me out of my comfort zone - I would never have tried orange lipstick, rubbed cocoons on my face or voluntarily bought half the things they sent out to me but I love them all!!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have tried Wishtrend. Some are decent boxes, but the last 2-3 weren't so good so I didn't order. There's another thread here on foreign beauty boxes that ship worldwide, where some of us have shared Rose Rose box, YesStyle box and other one-off samplers. Do check it out!
Thank you Thank you!!! (I tried searching for the red rosebox, couldnt find the sub link, only the website.) Im going to sign up to the Yestyle box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone got Wishtrend or Lip factory before?


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 21, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 21, 2014)

Woohoo!!!! Thank you



> Superbox #2 is again for sale


 Woohoo!!!! Thank you, so glad I waited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hi everyone I've been lurking around this thread for a while - now its time to introduce myself. My name is Sharon, and I'm a Memebox-aholic.Â  I blame this on the fact they are soon ceasing to ship to Australia and I have a mad compulsion to purchase everything while I still can.Â  I should be saving as I go on maternity leave in a couple of months :blink: I am waiting on the following boxes 8-16 (7 arrived today yippee!!), lucky box 1 &amp; 2, Him box and Banila Box. in 10 days I will be forced to go into rehab, when my memebox supply will dry up.Â  Not sure I'm strong enough lol Hopefully by the time box 16 ships, they'll be shipping to Australia again.


 I remember when I was living in Australia a website site was recommended to me........it's an Australian woman living in LA that purchases items for you from companies that won't ship to Australia and sends them to you for a fee. She mainly did clothing, but maybe worth a shot if withdrawals get too bad and congrats on the little Bub!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox #2 is again for sale
Oh my...Should I? *sigh* spent ssoo much money LOL


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

So, as expected, I got the oil skin version of the cream... I got the #3. I need a #5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 21, 2014)

MissJexie and BeautyJunction - thanks for the response! I really appreciate the answers.  I think I'll try one of these boxes. Not sure which one yet - Superbox 2 is only makeup. Would like to try one with skincare too.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There's spoilers on Memebox Facebook regarding SB3 and LB2.

Another serum for SB3.

Also, the Dr. Jart eye cream (from box #3) will be in LB2.

Anyone getting LB2? There's still inventory available .
Bah, if I had know the Dr Jart cream was coming in LB2 I would have totally bought it before it sold out. I love that stuff! The texture is so nice, and it really helps with my under-eye darkness.

Now to wait and see if anything else is released that I am willing to spend those 5 expiring points on.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Darn. i really wanted the Luckybox #2


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 21, 2014)

> Darn. i really wanted the Luckybox #2


 I added it to my wishlist. Not sure if that's going to make a difference lol.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 21, 2014)

Is the expiration time on the promotion points local, does anyone know? Trying not to buy anything else I don't need this month so wanting to wait until the 31st to use it but don't want it to accidentally expire.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I added it to my wishlist. Not sure if that's going to make a difference lol.
hahaha! girl.. one can dream.. i'll do that too! so maybe they can bring back before the 31st =]


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 21, 2014)

Do they charge you when you order, or once they ship? I have a few boxes in my cart but I'd like to know when my wallet will feel the hit. lol


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they charge you when you order, or once they ship? I have a few boxes in my cart but I'd like to know when my wallet will feel the hit. lol
right when you order.. hope that helps =]


----------



## MissTrix (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do they charge you when you order, or once they ship? I have a few boxes in my cart but I'd like to know when my wallet will feel the hit. lol
right when you order.. hope that helps =]


 It does! Thanks!

Now, to narrow it down to just a couple of boxes...


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 It does! Thanks!

Now, to narrow it down to just a couple of boxes... 




haha good luck! I couldn't narrow anything down...so i just bought em all!  hahaha :X


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All right, thanks. I'm waiting for answers from some ladies from Poland already, but I'll let you know how it works out.
I did get the one for oily skin #3...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did get the one for oily skin #3...
Ok, I'll remeber that. I'm still waiting for some answers from Polish people - it would be just easier for me to trade in Poland - but if they don't get their boxes till Monday and don't get back to me, I'll surely let you know. Unless you trade with sb earlier then of course you have no need to wait for me. I just need to wait a couple of days because I promised them.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I'll remeber that. I'm still waiting for some answers from Polish people - it would be just easier for me to trade in Poland - but if they don't get their boxes till Monday and don't get back to me, I'll surely let you know. Unless you trade with sb earlier then of course you have no need to wait for me. I just need to wait a couple of days because I promised them.
No problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zentea (Mar 21, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find (or read) the ingredients for Dr. G's mentor cream 5 from box 7? I've been googling to the best of my ability but can't find it anywhere!
Mineral oil and fatty alcohols make me break out so I always try and find the ingredients for these products. Sometimes is hard though!


----------



## queeenb (Mar 21, 2014)

Ugh I really want luckybox 2!!! :,(


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*


----------



## veritazy (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
now how can i resist not buying another box? *checks wallet* *double checks wallet*


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*
O M G!!

YOURE THE BEST!! now i HAVE to buy! LOL 

now if only lucky box #2 was still avail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  O M G!!

YOURE THE BEST!! now i HAVE to buy! LOL
hahaha I'm enabling all the memebox addictions even more!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hahaha I'm enabling all the memebox addictions even more!




seriously.. i was being so good too! esp since i already pre bought until box #16 and have bought the faceshop and etude house AND mens box!! 

ahhhhhhh ...

OH.. and i live in the states.. -.-' haha


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hey guys! Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st. It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well! *$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.* *Promo code:* 2FD44 *Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*


 Youre killing me! Lol, my resolve is weakening.


----------



## amidea (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*
aww i just used my points last night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  on the bright side, i used my points last night to get 11-13 or whatever that group is.  this wait is going to be my downfall.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Youre killing me! Lol, my resolve is weakening.





buhahahaha!


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*
You enabler, you! I just used your code and the 5 points to order box 11!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jaqinator (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*
Ah. Thank you very much for this! I can essentially get a regular Memebox and some random item for as low as $8 because of my $29 in points and this code.



Too bad I don't know what to get, nor do I even know what is considered good. Maybe that's a good thing, to be so indecisive.


----------



## devadorned (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah I got #7 too, and so fast! I was worried about it after being a tad disappointed by 5-1 but this is super exciting because I will totally use everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so weak! Bought 11-16 because why not...thank you miss jexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*

Looks like Im pre-ordering Memebox 11# LOL - Its such along wait time for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you Thank you!!! (I tried searching for the red rosebox, couldnt find the sub link, only the website.) Im going to sign up to the Yestyle box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone got Wishtrend or Lip factory before?
There's a thread for Lip Factory, it is updated every month. People post spoilers like here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've posted former Wishtrend spoilers on the foreign boxes thread but like I said, I haven't bought one since last November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to buy Glamabox from Hong Kong but the moment I discovered Memebox here, I dumped them (in Jan) - especially because they sent me Cetaphil and chicken soup and I want Asian beauty products!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 21, 2014)

UGH. Can't decide!! I want another box but don't want to wait until May for #11. Do I just suck it up and get #11 so it doesn't sell out? Or wait a bit and hope they bring other boxes back again?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey guys!

Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st.

It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well!

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *2FD44
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*
Thanks for that! I hope they release another Superbox with makeup lol. Or Tony Moly special! I now have $8 to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a thread for Lip Factory, it is updated every month. People post spoilers like here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've posted former Wishtrend spoilers on the foreign boxes thread but like I said, I haven't bought one since last November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to buy Glamabox from Hong Kong but the moment I discovered Memebox here, I dumped them (in Jan) - especially because they sent me Cetaphil and chicken soup and I want Asian beauty products!!
Omy!! Chicken noodle soup an cetaphil?????? LOL wow. I will check them out anyways lol..

Yea I just signed up to Lipfactory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for that! I hope they release another Superbox with makeup lol. Or Tony Moly special! I now have $8 to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm waiting for the anti-wrinkle box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplehime (Mar 21, 2014)

I was sent here by someone over at Reddit =) she said maybe someone here would like to swap?

I got the cream in Memebox 7 for Dry Skin and of course I have oily skin &gt;....&gt;

I also was hoping for the Black Tea eyeliner set and got the other one...ugh.

Does anyone want to trade in North America/USA? The cream is still sealed/unopened, and I haven't even uncapped anything in the eyeliner box once I saw the colors. I guess PM me since I don't know how to use this thing hahaha...


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 21, 2014)

> Hey guys! Just got an e-mail from memebox with a coupon code to give to my readers on my blog, however I don't have my memeboxes yet to review and the code expires on March 31st. It's for $3 off, so you can stack it with your points as well! *$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.* *Promo code:* 2FD44 *Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*


 Thank you so much girl. Look likes im off to buy some more stuff on top of what's in my cart.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok Meme Box seriously needs to add a new global box, or stock up on the luckybox#2 that ships in the next month!! I dont want to purchase the Super box 2#  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplehime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was sent here by someone over at Reddit =) she said maybe someone here would like to swap?

I got the cream in Memebox 7 for Dry Skin and of course I have oily skin &gt;....&gt;

I also was hoping for the Black Tea eyeliner set and got the other one...ugh.

Does anyone want to trade in North America/USA? The cream is still sealed/unopened, and I haven't even uncapped anything in the eyeliner box once I saw the colors. I guess PM me since I don't know how to use this thing hahaha...
I haven't received my box 7 yet so I have no idea which items I'm getting, so if I get anything you're interested in we can totally work out a trade. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 21, 2014)

I haven't received my M7 too, they sent it "Standard shipping" and should "DHL" like in case other girls in Poland...


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 21, 2014)

My #7 is at my house....

and I am not!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

I got SO excited because my roommate said I had a pink box delivered, only to find out it was a teeny memebox with my SN-T Goddess Cream. I was bummed that it wasn't my big ol' box from memebox, but I am happy that my cream is here because I'm almost out of my second jar! LOL

You know what is also weird? The box I got had a baskin robbins logo on it as well as the memebox logo. wth??


----------



## Luxx (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got SO excited because my roommate said I had a pink box delivered, only to find out it was a teeny memebox with my SN-T Goddess Cream. I was bummed that it wasn't my big ol' box from memebox, but I am happy that my cream is here because I'm almost out of my second jar! LOL

You know what is also weird? The box I got had a baskin robbins logo on it as well as the memebox logo. wth??
LOL Wth is right


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My #7 is at my house....

and I am not!
Same here! The wait is killing me!! Haha


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the a:t fox - Jasoyup Black Tea Makeup Designer Kit! Its so cute and colorful! If anyone has the herb tea and wants to trade it for something else, PM me, I really want to collect both! I have a list of things on on the swap page. 

I also got the Dr. G BIO-RTx Mentor Cream in #5 that I would like to trade for #3 or #7.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got SO excited because my roommate said I had a pink box delivered, only to find out it was a teeny memebox with my SN-T Goddess Cream. I was bummed that it wasn't my big ol' box from memebox, but I am happy that my cream is here because I'm almost out of my second jar! LOL

You know what is also weird? The box I got had a baskin robbins logo on it as well as the memebox logo. wth??
That *is* pretty weird.  I can't even think of a reason for that to happen that isn't completely off the wall.


----------



## samplehime (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got SO excited because my roommate said I had a pink box delivered, only to find out it was a teeny memebox with my SN-T Goddess Cream. I was bummed that it wasn't my big ol' box from memebox, but I am happy that my cream is here because I'm almost out of my second jar! LOL

You know what is also weird? The box I got had a baskin robbins logo on it as well as the memebox logo. wth??

Awesome thank you! I didn't touch any of it at all in case anyone wanted to trade so please let me know and I'll throw something else in too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That *is* pretty weird.  I can't even think of a reason for that to happen that isn't completely off the wall.
I remember seeing one of the korean boxes featuring a baskin robbins promo. They must be using the same boxes.

edit: http://www.baskinrobbins.co.kr/event/eventHisDetail.jsp?evtcode=1262


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember seeing one of the korean boxes featuring a baskin robbins promo. They must be using the same boxes.

edit: http://www.baskinrobbins.co.kr/event/eventHisDetail.jsp?evtcode=1262

Wow! You are good!  Maybe Baskin Robbins gets more respect in Korea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember seeing one of the korean boxes featuring a baskin robbins promo. They must be using the same boxes.

edit: http://www.baskinrobbins.co.kr/event/eventHisDetail.jsp?evtcode=1262
hmm interesting!


----------



## TracyT (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I remember seeing one of the korean boxes featuring a baskin robbins promo. They must be using the same boxes.

edit: http://www.baskinrobbins.co.kr/event/eventHisDetail.jsp?evtcode=1262

Wow! You are good!  Maybe Baskin Robbins gets more respect in Korea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most American companies get more kudos because it's American. McDonald's is amazing in Japan while American's may not necessarily hold that opinion.


----------



## cherrycakes (Mar 21, 2014)

Does anyone know spoilers for the banila box? my points are expiring and I think I'm going to buy it, since I missed the etude house box


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherrycakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know spoilers for the banila box? my points are expiring and I think I'm going to buy it, since I missed the etude house box
I don't know any spoilers, but I do know that I have LOVED everything I've ever tried from banila co!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 21, 2014)

Um...I was going to get the Collagen Masks (50 of them) for $15...and then I saw shipping was $32.00. 

No thank you!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 21, 2014)

And $10.99 shipping for a lip balm?! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And $10.99 shipping for a lip balm?! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ugh I know. I was going to get that "melting balm" or whatever it's called since I have the $5 in points, and the $3 from the coupon code, but when the shipping costs more than the item it's just not worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 21, 2014)

It doesn't make sense! How are they able to ship memeboxes for $6.99...and yet it's $10.99 for a teeny tiny lip balm?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 21, 2014)

How does the point system work now? Do you get points for purchases from the Memeshop? (not boxes)


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um...I was going to get the Collagen Masks (50 of them) for $15...and then I saw shipping was $32.00. 

No thank you!
They have the black tea makeup sets on sale now, I added to my cart, and saw 10.99$ for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wow hey!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 22, 2014)

I decided to "up" my order and use the free shipping code.

I didn't realize how "valuable" that code is!

The shipping for my order would have been $49 if I didn't have the code.

(not that I would ever spend that on shipping)

I created my own SuperBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is what I got....


Hydro Collagen Mask (50 masks)

Natural Cocoon Peeling Silk Balls 5-Pack

Cleansing Oil - Green Tea

Slowganic Cleanser - Lemon

The Only 100% Ampoule (hylauronic acid)

Melting Lip Balm


I'm very excited! Nothing like some retail therapy before bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 22, 2014)

> I decided to "up" my order and use the free shipping code. I didn't realize how "valuable" that code is! The shipping for my order would have been $49 if I didn't have the code. (not that I would ever spend that on shipping) I created my own SuperBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is what I got....
> Hydro Collagen Mask (50 masks)
> Natural Cocoon Peeling Silk Balls 5-Pack
> Cleansing Oil - Green Tea
> ...


 I'm sorry to but in, but I've looked through this thread and can't find the free shipping code. Can anyone help me out? And nice custom box!


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rubybeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm sorry to but in, but I've looked through this thread and can't find the free shipping code. Can anyone help me out?

And nice custom box!
*B26GH0G75ZNA*

*You need to spend $70 for it to work*


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 22, 2014)

> *B26GH0G75ZNA* *You need to spend $70 for it to work*


 Many thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to "up" my order and use the free shipping code.

I didn't realize how "valuable" that code is!

The shipping for my order would have been $49 if I didn't have the code.

(not that I would ever spend that on shipping)

I created my own SuperBox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is what I got....


Hydro Collagen Mask (50 masks)

Natural Cocoon Peeling Silk Balls 5-Pack

Cleansing Oil - Green Tea

Slowganic Cleanser - Lemon

The Only 100% Ampoule (hylauronic acid)

Melting Lip Balm


I'm very excited! Nothing like some retail therapy before bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They sent me that Green Tea cleansing oil to review and so far I absolutely LOVE it. It's very gentle but gets all my makeup off and smells really nice!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They sent me that Green Tea cleansing oil to review and so far I absolutely LOVE it. It's very gentle but gets all my makeup off and smells really nice!
That is amazing to know. Now I wish I bought 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love cleansing oils. They have a rose one as well.

What do you think of the Slowganic Cleanser?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is amazing to know. Now I wish I bought 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love cleansing oils. They have a rose one as well.

What do you think of the Slowganic Cleanser?

I had never tried a cleansing oil before I got the green tea one and I just love it! Only thing I can say is not press the pump too hard or too quickly or the oil will spritz past your hand and onto your shirt LOL I learned that the hard way! I would looove to try out the rose one once I'm done with the green tea!

I haven't tried the Slowganic cleanser, but I am really loving everything I've tried from Re:cipe, and I noticed that memeboxx has the slowganic cleanser much cheaper than I've ever seen it on ebay, although ebay usually has free shipping so it's a toss up, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is amazing to know. Now I wish I bought 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love cleansing oils. They have a rose one as well.

What do you think of the Slowganic Cleanser?
As a matter of fact, someone on ebay has the oil and slowganic cleansers bundled for $38.99 and free shipping, so if I can trim the fat money-wise somewhere else in my budget, I might pick it up there, since memebox shipping can sometimes be kind of pricey and I definitely can't afford to spend $70 to get it free! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recipe-Slowganic-Cleanser-Green-Tea-100g-Green-Tea-Cleansing-Oil-Set-/131081122454?pt=US_Cleansers_Toners&amp;hash=item1e850b3296


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As a matter of fact, someone on ebay has the oil and slowganic cleansers bundled for $38.99 and free shipping, so if I can trim the fat money-wise somewhere else in my budget, I might pick it up there, since memebox shipping can sometimes be kind of pricey and I definitely can't afford to spend $70 to get it free! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Recipe-Slowganic-Cleanser-Green-Tea-100g-Green-Tea-Cleansing-Oil-Set-/131081122454?pt=US_Cleansers_Toners&amp;hash=item1e850b3296
This looks like a great set!!! Ebay is the best. Cleansing oils are a must.

Once you've tried them it's hard to go back. They really do remove BB cream and get the gunk off of your face before you cleanse. Plus they are so soothing and hydrating, they make your cleanser feel better. Love love love love love love them!

You got box #7 correct? If so you should try one of the Re:cipe pods asap! They really are unique. My only question was does the big jar lose the scent once it's opened. I noticed the pods smell amazing and fresh when you first open them, but the next day the scent seems to lessen a bit. Could be the sample packaging though.

I was debating whether or not to pick up SB1 (which is $65), so instead I decided to spend $70 and make my own Superbox.

There are some serious bargains on the site right now.

The collagen masks ($15) come w/ 50. And they are also packaged w/ 60 collagen eye masks. How sick is that? Hello...I will plaster my face w/ collagen goodness every day of the week!

And the Ramasu Hylauronic ampoules seem amazing (I read some reviews). Pure hylauronic acid to add to your cream or apply directly. This stuff is hardcore hydration!!!!!

And 2 bottles are only $14. (7 bucks each!) I checked Ebay and someone in the UK was selling a bottle for over a hundred dollars. (same brand).

Plus this is all stuff you can't readily get over here.

Ok, I'll stop talking now.

I am an excellent enabler if you haven't noticed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo

Lisa


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks like a great set!!! Ebay is the best. Cleansing oils are a must.

Once you've tried them it's hard to go back. They really do remove BB cream and get the gunk off of your face before you cleanse. Plus they are so soothing and hydrating, they make your cleanser feel better. Love love love love love love them!

You got box #7 correct? If so you should try one of the Re:cipe pods asap! They really are unique. My only question was does the big jar lose the scent once it's opened. I noticed the pods smell amazing and fresh when you first open them, but the next day the scent seems to lessen a bit. Could be the sample packaging though.

I was debating whether or not to pick up SB1 (which is $65), so instead I decided to spend $70 and make my own Superbox.

There are some serious bargains on the site right now.

The collagen masks ($15) come w/ 50. And they are also packaged w/ 60 collagen eye masks. How sick is that? Hello...I will plaster my face w/ collagen goodness every day of the week!

And the Ramasu Hylauronic ampoules seem amazing (I read some reviews). Pure hylauronic acid to add to your cream or apply directly. This stuff is hardcore hydration!!!!!

And 2 bottles are only $14. (7 bucks each!) I checked Ebay and someone in the UK was selling a bottle for over a hundred dollars. (same brand).

Plus this is all stuff you can't readily get over here.

Ok, I'll stop talking now.

I am an excellent enabler if you haven't noticed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo

Lisa

I still haven't gotten my MB7 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't even gotten my MB6! They made a mistake in shipping and missed me so they're sending both of them at the same time as well as a couple things to review and do a giveaway with, which is why I love memebox, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I seriously can't wait to get mine and try the Re:cipe pods though! Everything in #7 looks awesome!

It makes TOTAL sense to me to make your own superbox especially when it's around the same price with free shipping! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree there are some amazing deals if you can get your total up to $70 without breaking the bank! I really wanted the 50pc mask set but I only have $8 in points and don't want to spend them on $10 shipping lol. I wish I could ask memebox to add them into my next box that is being shipped to me or something lol I haaate paying for shipping, it's like my #1 shopping pet peeve! LOL

You are an awesome enabler because I am totally tempted, but I'm also an awesome money-saver! (aka I'm a poor housewife that already gets "too many boxes" according to my fiance! lol) This is why I blog, so I totally have an excuse! All my subscription boxes are for review purposes, of course!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Is this a new one? I haven't been keeping up with all these new boxes!

http://us.memebox.com/new-arrivals/memebox-for-hair-body#.Uy04-YW0Pto


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this a new one? I haven't been keeping up with all these new boxes!

http://us.memebox.com/new-arrivals/memebox-for-hair-body#.Uy04-YW0Pto
Thanks, I'm getting this for sure! I have points to spend, and it's only $23. Plus, I have really frizzy, dry hair after washing every day with a sulphate-shampoo for 15 years (stopped only last year). And, all hair oils give me a stiff neck the following day, so I need to try out the Korean hair goodies!

But will there be repetition from the regular boxes? I have 8-16 lined up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 22, 2014)

Got my box 7 yesterday. Its such an amazing box! The cleansing pods look so adorable. I got the number 5 cream, but I have combo skin so I'll use it sparingly and it smells really nice. Excited for everything inside.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

> Is this a new one? I haven't been keeping up with all these new boxes! http://us.memebox.com/new-arrivals/memebox-for-hair-body#.Uy04-YW0Pto


 Yes it went live at 3 am in the uk I already ordered it with codes and points and I was some how able to use 2 codes at once so don't know if it was a glitch but hey I ordered it . They said they were going to throw lots of boxes and offers in the run up to the 31 st and haven't disappointed us with that so I know they have tried the best for us all. Although they have lost my sb2 twice now and have admitted that the tracking isn't working if boxes have been at incheon for nearly a week to wait for upto 20 days is a long wait they have sent me a box. If 2 more turn up as well I will do my best to share the love at work and online sending to friends .


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes it went live at 3 am in the uk I already ordered it with codes and points and I was some how able to use 2 codes at once so don't know if it was a glitch but hey I ordered it . They said they were going to throw lots of boxes and offers in the run up to the 31 st and haven't disappointed us with that so I know they have tried the best for us all.
Although they have lost my sb2 twice now and have admitted that the tracking isn't working if boxes have been at incheon for nearly a week to wait for upto 20 days is a long wait they have sent me a box. If 2 more turn up as well I will do my best to share the love at work and online sending to friends .
I ordered mine as well - what was the second code? I only had the one for $3 from @MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My SB2 hasn't moved from Incheon either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gosh, I hope my wallet stretches to the rest of the month's boxes lol. But I would LOVE to see a nails-only box. Korean polishes have oodles of glitter.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

The code above and OUSIX I used


----------



## Renata P (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The code above and OUSIX I used
Have you managed to use them both in one order?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The code above and OUSIX I used
I could only use the one above - the OUSIX thing doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes I did use both . My be a glitch and can only use 1 my friend has used my code sent via email fine OUSIX


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes! I'm def getting hair and body! Plus 'To celebrate the first hair &amp; body special edition, we are giving you 3 points!' Yey! Miss Jexie : thanks for the the promo code also!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 22, 2014)

> Yes I did use both . My be a glitch and can only use 1 my friend has used my code sent via email fine OUSIX


 Did you have two lines for discount codes when you checked out? OUSIX does work but it can't be combined with Miss Jexie's code. But it can be combined with the other points they already gave us. If you had two lines for discount codes, great glitch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 22, 2014)

I tried Miss Jexie's  code + this one: MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK and got a total of -$5! Also with the spring discounts and etc, I bought a box for cheap. Try it, I'm not sure if I'm one of the few with this glitch. Using google chrome btw.


----------



## migasa (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  : MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK and got a total of -$5!
what's the code?


----------



## lorizav (Mar 22, 2014)

No glitch for me but I did get $3 off and 5 in meme points. What better cure for a migraine than a hair and body Memebox. I was. Just looking for a hair sub the other day and couldn't find anything for me. So yay!,,,, They are really going to lose a ton of business on April one. Maybe they will see that and reconsider?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes 2 lines then the deducted points as well.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

Fighting my urges... Hubby might kill me if I buy more.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fighting my urges... Hubby might kill me if I buy more.
Hahaha same here, I got the new memebox in my shopping cart  lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 22, 2014)

MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK does this code expires?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

I might order on the thirtieth.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Im not sure weather or not to order the memebox 11 or  the hair &amp; body box today... any suggestions?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

> Im not sure weather or not to order the memebox 11 orÂ  the hair &amp; body box today... any suggestions?


 I would say it depends on your preference: hair and body or makeup and skincare. I am lucky I have bought up to sixteen so my choice is this or wait and see what else appears.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im not sure weather or not to order the memebox 11 or  the hair &amp; body box today... any suggestions?
lol, can't help you there. I already ordered hair and body and boxes 11-13 are in my cart.  Seems cheaper if I order it separately.  All I need to do is click on 'proceed to checkout' button.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would say it depends on your preference: hair and body or makeup and skincare. I am lucky I have bought up to sixteen so my choice is this or wait and see what else appear
 
hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just tried both OUSIX and MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK on SB1 - separately - and I'm getting told in both cases and the code "is not valid"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I know, I'm probably a greedy thing, but trying to justify buying SB1 as I want those cocoon things but can't afford $70 lol.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

> I've just tried both OUSIX and MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK on SB1 - separately - and I'm getting told in both cases and the code "is not valid"   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Yeah, I know, I'm probably a greedy thing, but trying to justify buying SB1 as I want those cocoon things but can't afford $70 lol.


 Can't say I blame. I got sb1 as a birthday present and it was ace.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've just tried both OUSIX and MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK on SB1 - separately - and I'm getting told in both cases and the code "is not valid"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I know, I'm probably a greedy thing, but trying to justify buying SB1 as I want those cocoon things but can't afford $70 lol.
They both worked for me... Maybe they cant be used on the Superboxes?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They both worked for me... Maybe they cant be used on the Superboxes?


Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've just tried both OUSIX and MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK on SB1 - separately - and I'm getting told in both cases and the code "is not valid"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I know, I'm probably a greedy thing, but trying to justify buying SB1 as I want those cocoon things but can't afford $70 lol.


Yea they work on superboxes. They should..


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 22, 2014)

What are these codes good for ?


----------



## jocedun (Mar 22, 2014)

Memebox got me again!

Just bought the hair and body membox, using the two codes and the 5 promo points. To get both codes to work, I had to apply OUSIX first ($3 off for me), then --- ($2 off for me). Ended up paying $19.99, including shipping!

Thanks to whoever originally posted those codes!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 22, 2014)

I really don't like most perfumes (they give me headaches), so I am not sure that the hair &amp; body box if for me, unfortunately.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 22, 2014)

Memebox NEEDS to sell an oily and troubled skin Superbox!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Memebox NEEDS to sell an oily and troubled skin Superbox!!!!
I bet they will! They did the hydration box, and there are TONS of oil control Korean products!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 22, 2014)

Bother.  I wanted that 100% hyaluronic acid product someone mentioned earlier but they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

I used: MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK First ($2 off)

Then used: 2FD44 Second ($3 off)

It took a couple of tries but they both eventually went through.

Then used my $5 in points

Then I somehow had $2.79 in my paypal account from a trade I did a while ago so it felt like more money taken off LOL

Yay Hair and Body! I mean I have a BUNCH of skincare, so to get this box for under $20 was nice. Not to mention it will make my fiance a lot less mad if I promise him I used a bunch of coupons and points that were going to expire soon! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #ohgodimsopoor


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Why don't the codes work for me alone? I have never used either of them before - the only code I ever managed to use was the FD44 thingy from MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are screenshots of what I'm seeing. I think you can enlarge the pictures for clarity.

First, I get this for either code, then I get the one below when I try again:


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why don't the codes work for me alone? I have never used either of them before - the only code I ever managed to use was the FD44 thingy from MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are screenshots of what I'm seeing. I think you can enlarge the pictures for clarity.

First, I get this for either code, then I get the one below when I try again:








Have you already used the 2FD44 code? It says in my e-mail it can only be used once per customer, so that could be the problem?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, I would e-mail memebox about it!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you already used the 2FD44 code? It says in my e-mail it can only be used once per customer, so that could be the problem?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, I would e-mail memebox about it!
I used 2FD44 successfully once and got $3 off. But I can't use the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK at all, or the OUSIX one and I get those screenshots when I try to use either code. It says MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK is not valid and I've never used it before! Ditto OUSIX.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used 2FD44 successfully once and got $3 off. But I can't use the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK at all, or the OUSIX one and I get those screenshots when I try to use either code. It says MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK is not valid and I've never used it before! Ditto OUSIX.
I think OUSIX is another version of 2FD44, so you won't be able to use them in conjunction with each other, or in different orders. I think once you've used one you can't use the other. I could be wrong though, but I'm pretty sure their different versions of the same code. Ones that were given out to memebox affiliates to give to their subscribers/readers.

However MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK should still be valid to use with 2FD44.

I don't know how/why it's allowing 2 codes when it shouldn't. All I know is when I went to checkout, I used MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK first and clicked enter, and then tried to put 2FD44 and it didn't work, when I tried it again it somehow went through. I feel bad if I took advantage of a glitch, but I hope everyone gets the chance to get the same discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

I used MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK + 2FD44


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Memebox NEEDS to sell an oily and troubled skin Superbox!!!!
I agree with this! I'd buy it!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I used MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK + 2FD44
I'm getting "not valid" when I try the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK. Is it okay to email them about it? I don't want to be responsible for shutting down the code or glitch when many of you can still take advantage of it... I don't *need* SB1, but maybe if they have another must-have box out before the 31st, I'd like to use a code and get a little more off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting "not valid" when I try the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK. Is it okay to email them about it? I don't want to be responsible for shutting down the code or glitch when many of you can still take advantage of it... I don't *need* SB1, but maybe if they have another must-have box out before the 31st, I'd like to use a code and get a little more off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If I had any idea where that coupon came from, I'd be able to help more. I don't remember who posted it but maybe they know?

I think you could just e-mail them and ask them why the code isn't working for you, when a friend of yours just used it successfully. That way you wouldn't feel like you were being responsible for shutting down anything for anyone.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting "not valid" when I try the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK. Is it okay to email them about it? I don't want to be responsible for shutting down the code or glitch when many of you can still take advantage of it... I don't *need* SB1, but maybe if they have another must-have box out before the 31st, I'd like to use a code and get a little more off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Clear You're cache, and history, try it again. I'm using firefox


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

can i just say i received  the dr g mentor cream in oily ,i am dry and normal skin tone. i tried it yesterday liked it on my hand, 

today i wore it on my face it was lovely,i work in a hot sweaty kitchen I'm a chef and my skin feels great tonight,prob the best for weeks ,not greasy or dry or itchy,not heavy. i like this cream gel consistancy. i would like to say ladies if you received  the wrong type for your skin to try it for a few days as i have ,the thing with koream products are they suit most skin types due to more scientific work put in and ingredients. in the uk and other countries I'm sure  you get sensitive normal,dry,oily,omg I'm a grease ball type creams and I'm more convinced over the pst few years from trying korean and japanese creams other companies only produce so many different skin type creams cause it brings them more money . that is all, just really saying if its not your skin type to trial it out might surprise you.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

OUSIX is my code sent to me yesterday by memebox to put on my blog and give to subscribers if that helps,it doesnt say how many times it can be used either ,it went on give me more info etc but below is a copy and paste of the main info if that helps ,maybe the bloggers that get sent boxes can confirm if they get this as well. i pay for my boxes but i believe other codes are out there,i seem to get a flurry of codes, like for the new super box and stuff.

Hi, 

We are sending you $3 discount promo code to share with your subscribers. 
Weâ€™ve been getting many request on promo code and finally itâ€™s here.

*$3 off for every purchase, no minimum purchase required.*
*Promo code: *OUSIX
*Valid unitl 31st of March 2014*

Your subscribers will benefit $3 off for every purchase.

i used the free shipping code i was sent the start of the week but that was different to the standard one of over $70 as i had no minimum spend.     @renu i use safari but it helps to try on google,firefox,etc or keep refreshing the page. but i would email them i think most of us would agree if we was going to use 2 codes we have got in there quick incase it was a glitch .my email didn't state one code only either.


----------



## samplehime (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  can i just say i received  the dr g mentor cream in oily ,i am dry and normal skin tone. i tried it yesterday liked it on my hand, 

today i wore it on my face it was lovely,i work in a hot sweaty kitchen I'm a chef and my skin feels great tonight,prob the best for weeks ,not greasy or dry or itchy,not heavy. i like this cream gel consistancy. i would like to say ladies if you received  the wrong type for your skin to try it for a few days as i have ,the thing with koream products are they suit most skin types due to more scientific work put in and ingredients. in the uk and other countries I'm sure  you get sensitive normal,dry,oily,omg I'm a grease ball type creams and I'm more convinced over the pst few years from trying korean and japanese creams other companies only produce so many different skin type creams cause it brings them more money . that is all, just really saying if its not your skin type to trial it out might surprise you.

true, but if someone out there _really_ doesn't want the type they got, i didn't open mine so that they have the peace of mind i didn't contaminate it at all by opening it/touching it at all even with a spatula. i figured i'd try it if no one wants to trade, but only then.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Do you girls think the Meme Box Hair &amp; Body will be in stock by the 27th? Im not sure how quick they sell out.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

> Do you girls think the Meme Box Hair &amp; Body will be in stock by the 27th? Im not sure how quick they sell out.


 I would say unlikely tbh but anything possible.


----------



## Cola (Mar 22, 2014)

What does the code, MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK, do? It states that it can be applied but nothing really happens. Don't quote me on this but I tried MissJexie's code a couple of days earlier (or when she first posted it) and I swear it was $3 off per item but now it's fixed. Lol based on past experience with Memebox, I should have placed an order earlier.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What does the code, MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK, do?

It states that it can be applied but nothing really happens.

Don't quote me on this but I tried MissJexie's code a couple of days earlier (or when she first posted it) and I swear it was $3 off per item but now it's fixed. Lol based on past experience with Memebox, I should have placed an order earlier.
Its 3$ Off


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 22, 2014)

Do we know if the free shipping code is a one time use code?

Btw, I just used the OUSIX for the hair and body box and it worked!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK Thats not working anymore


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

This is awful. I have tried on Chrome, FF, Explorer and my Android browser. I've cleared my cache gazillion times and restarted my system and tried on my work tablet as well, but can't use OUSIX or the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK code and I'm getting the same not valid messages I showed you in the screenshots earlier. I swear the only code I've ever used was @MissJexie's 2FD44.

That isn't fair, I wish I could get the extra $5 off from the other two. I haven't emailed them yet, because where do I say I found the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK thing?? But I will email saying I tried @Lorna ljblog's code and it didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, I know, the boxes are still value for money and I'm just being greedy


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is awful. I have tried on Chrome, FF, Explorer and my Android browser. I've cleared my cache gazillion times and restarted my system and tried on my work tablet as well, but can't use OUSIX or the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK code and I'm getting the same not valid messages I showed you in the screenshots earlier. I swear the only code I've ever used was @MissJexie's 2FD44.

That isn't fair, I wish I could get the extra $5 off from the other two. I haven't emailed them yet, because where do I say I found the MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK thing?? But I will email saying I tried @Lorna ljblog's code and it didn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know, I know, the boxes are still value for money and I'm just being greedy



 


MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK That's not working anymore and 2FD44 this isnt working for me anymore either. OUSIX just worked for me, I noticed everytime you input a code, more than once of the same code, it logs it, therefore you have to keep clearing all the codes, and than try again. Its def a glitch.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

2FD44 Is working again


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

MEMEBOX-1931-8L8MH-OGAK That's not working anymore and 2FD44 this isnt working for me anymore either. OUSIX just worked for me, I noticed everytime you input a code, more than once of the same code, it logs it, therefore you have to keep clearing all the codes, and than try again. Its def a glitch.

Hang on, does the same code work twice? Only 2FD44 worked at all for me, the rest didn't work even once. And now 2FD44 won't work anymore, obviously. I cleared my history and manually typed the other two codes again and it still says the codes aren't valid.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hang on, does the same code work twice? Only 2FD44 worked at all for me, the rest didn't work even once. And now 2FD44 won't work anymore, obviously. I cleared my history and manually typed the other two codes again and it still says the codes aren't valid.
Yes the 2FD44 stopped working AGAIN for me. Its some glitch, Im trying everything, I know the MEMEBOX -1931 has to work because someone earlier said it didnt, but worked for me at the same time it didnt work for her. Ughhhhhh


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hang on, does the same code work twice? Only 2FD44 worked at all for me, the rest didn't work even once. And now 2FD44 won't work anymore, obviously. I cleared my history and manually typed the other two codes again and it still says the codes aren't valid.

Yea thats what Im talking about, you have to clear the code and input it only once I think , there was a sequence I used earlier to get two of the codes working at once, but its not working anymore


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 22, 2014)

All the codes are working for me but I can only use one.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

There's something wrong with my account alone. I'm wondering if I should try creating a new account and then use the codes, since even clearing history and cookies isn't helping. But then I'll lose the $3 I earned for the hair and body box, and I'd rather have all my orders in one account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or maybe I'm just not meant to have SB1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's something wrong with my account alone. I'm wondering if I should try creating a new account and then use the codes, since even clearing history and cookies isn't helping. But then I'll lose the $3 I earned for the hair and body box, and I'd rather have all my orders in one account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or maybe I'm just not meant to have SB1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sorry for that...it worked earlier. That was my friend's referral code. I think memebox figured it out and REMOVED IT! So unfair...another friend of mine did not get to use the $2 code as well. I feel so bad for her now. 






I asked her where she got it from and she sent me this:





I too found this "refer friends" column on my account earlier, but now the whole system is gone. Probably memebox figured they are losing too much money with a huge volume of order with this code suddenly.

I hope many benefit from this earlier!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for that...it worked earlier. That was my friend's referral code. I think memebox figured it out and REMOVED IT! So unfair...another friend of mine did not get to use the $2 code as well. I feel so bad for her now. 





I asked her where she got it from and she sent me this:





I too found this "refer friends" column on my account earlier, but now the whole system is gone. Probably memebox figured they are losing too much money with a huge volume of order with this code suddenly.

I hope many benefit from this earlier!
Gosh, thanks for the heads-up. I never knew they had such a thing!

Boo hoo hoooo I wish they'd figured it out AFTER I had saved a few dollars there, like everyone else!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow "refer friends and earn commission."

I'm pretty sure I've referred hundreds of people to them since they launched...where's my dang commission?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow "refer friends and earn commission."

I'm pretty sure I've referred hundreds of people to them since they launched...where's my dang commission?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i was just  gonna say i referred people with my referral name and its pot luck if they get points @MissJexie her account page looks nothing like everyones else's though.i have wish list and email subs in the list she has refer friends. ?. i still think they make some of this up as they go along. jesus wonder how much commission she gets as it has pre installed links and everything, is this page what there bloggers accounts are like then.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gosh, thanks for the heads-up. I never knew they had such a thing!

Boo hoo hoooo I wish they'd figured it out AFTER I had saved a few dollars there, like everyone else!




Yeah...I know right. I mean, that code is legit, it was in their own site.

Also, my friend showed me her account (she just logged in), she did not benefit from sharing her code at all. No extra points..

If you search around the blogosphere, there are those who posted up similar codes around too. Ask them if they got points from that..


----------



## veritazy (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i was just  gonna say i referred people with my referral name and its pot luck if they get points @MissJexie her account page looks nothing like everyones else's though.i have wish list and email subs in the list she has refer friends. ?. i still think they make some of this up as they go along. jesus wonder how much commission she gets as it has pre installed links and everything, is this page what there bloggers accounts are like then.
I wished I knew about the links earlier too! I don't want to blame my friend because she meant well sharing her code with me. I do agree ppl who gave referral codes should reap certain benefits, but as a blogger myself, I know these companies do send samples and products for review. So I don't see why peoples should get upset with the whole thing.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

no as per usual i never get extra points for sharing codes,so id like to know how they do award them, the hole point of sharing and refering is surely down to points ,they must know as each person has there own unique code,

@veritazy im not upset I'm just confused really ,they have never sent me boxes or samples to review ,i just get a code when someone new joins up and obs uses my name.they get points but i don't. it just seems strange that some get points,some get products,some get boxes, its not levelled out . but I'm glad others used my code like i did and helped save a few pennies,

i don't mind sharing if it helps others.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow "refer friends and earn commission."

I'm pretty sure I've referred hundreds of people to them since they launched...where's my dang commission?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also it looks like 2FD44 is working again. If it isn't working for you, shoot memebox an e-mail and let them know. That coupon as well as the OUSIX were coupons given to us bloggers/youtubers to share with our readers. They don't give us any sort of commission for them, which is why I posted it.

For future reference, whoever posted that commission coupon code here, that's against makeuptalk rules. You are not allowed to post any referral links or commission links that will give any one person money/free items etc. I'm kind of annoyed that it was posted to be honest because I just gave money to some random person who definitely did not refer me to memebox.

*grumble*

And @Lorna ljblog it looks like someone said above that they removed the commission/referral program from the site already.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also it looks like 2FD44 is working again. If it isn't working for you, shoot memebox an e-mail and let them know. That coupon as well as the OUSIX were coupons given to us bloggers/youtubers to share with our readers. They don't give us any sort of commission for them, which is why I posted it.

For future reference, whoever posted that commission coupon code here, that's against makeuptalk rules. You are not allowed to post any referral links or commission links that will give any one person money/free items etc. I'm kind of annoyed that it was posted to be honest because I just gave money to some random person who definitely did not refer me to memebox.

*grumble*

And @Lorna ljblog it looks like someone said above that they removed the commission/referral program from the site already.
thanks i see above now.

agree about referral links but codes are fine ,@renu  i just tried both codes on safari again and both worked so i would email memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no as per usual i never get extra points for sharing codes,so id like to know how they do award them, the hole point of sharing and refering is surely down to points ,they must know as each person has there own unique code,

@veritazy im not upset I'm just confused really ,they have never sent me boxes or samples to review ,i just get a code when someone new joins up and obs uses my name.they get points but i don't. it just seems strange that some get points,some get products,some get boxes, its not levelled out . but I'm glad others used my code like i did and helped save a few pennies,

i don't mind sharing if it helps others.
 



. I wish they sorted out the site and everything else before releasing so many boxes. It is obvious they were more concern about our wallets than out emotional health... I too have not gotten any perks from memebox so far. 

I regret making some people upset with sharing my friend's code before finding out it was a refer friend thing. I was just trying to share a good fortune after successfully using it.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   



. I wish they sorted out the site and everything else before releasing so many boxes. It is obvious they were more concern about our wallets than out emotional health... I too have not gotten any perks from memebox so far. 

I regret making some people upset with sharing my friend's code before finding out it was a refer friend thing. I was just trying to share a good fortune after successfully using it. 



  
No worries I wasn't mad at you at all, I know you were just trying to be helpful! I'm just mad that it was a referral code that was posted here against the rules, and I used it. I will only use someone's referral codes if they legitimately referred me. I've been with memebox since box #1, so I can't help but feel irritated that I just gave potential commission to some person that definitely did not refer me.

Basically myself, and other bloggers/youtubers etc, that have affiliate positions with memebox never have received any sort of compensation for spreading the word about memebox. Some of my boxes are sent complimentary in exchange for comprehensive reviews, however I have never received money from them or any sort of referral code. When people e-mail memebox and say "Harlot Beauty referred me," THEY get 5 meme points (now I guess it's $3, I guess they've changed it recently?) but I never received any sort of commission from that.

As @Lorna ljblog said, I have no issue with my readers or anyone from makeuptalk getting the free points and me not getting anything, as I was happy to spread the word of a box I was really excited about, and get people some free points to put toward their boxes in the process. However, when they quietyly release a commission-system and don't inform anyone, and when someones commission code is posted on a forum and it's used repeatedly by people who were NOT referred by that person, it bothers me, a lot.

/rant. It's been a long day and memebox has been giving me more headaches than it's worth lately.

Everyone just please keep in mind for the future that *Referral links and commission codes etc are not permitted on Makeuptalk for a good reason!* Hope your friend enjoys the bazillion dollars in commission she just made lol



  I think it was personally kind of lame of her to give you that coupon code and not tell you it was a referral link. But ah well.


----------



## jocedun (Mar 22, 2014)

> No worries I wasn't mad at you at all, I know you were just trying to be helpful! I'm just mad that it was a referral code that was posted here against the rules, and I used it. I will only use someone's referral codes if they legitimately referred me. I've been with memebox since box #1, so I can't help but feel irritated that I just gave potential commission to some person that definitely did not refer me. Basically myself, and other bloggers/youtubers etc, that have affiliate positions with memebox never have received any sort of compensation for spreading the word about memebox. Some of my boxes are sent complimentary in exchange for comprehensive reviews, however I have never received money from them or any sort of referral code. When people e-mail memebox and say "Harlot Beauty referred me," THEY get 5 meme points (now I guess it's $3, I guess they've changed it recently?) but I never received any sort of commission from that. As @Lorna ljblog said, I have no issue with my readers or anyone from makeuptalk getting the free points and me not getting anything, as I was happy to spread the word of a box I was really excited about, and get people some free points to put toward their boxes in the process. However, when they quietyly release a commission-system and don't inform anyone, and when someones commission code is posted on a forum and it's used repeatedly by people who were NOT referred by that person, it bothers me, a lot. /rant. It's been a long day and memebox has been giving me more headaches than it's worth lately. Everyone just please keep in mind for the future that *Referral links and commission codes etc are not permitted on Makeuptalk for a good reason!* Hope your friend enjoys the bazillion dollars in commission she just made lol :icon_roll Â  I think it was personally kind of lame of her to give you that coupon code and not tell you it was a referral link. But ah well.


 Not trying to stir the pot because I can understand how this whole situation was confusing, but I definitely don't think any of us understood that code was a referral code, including the person who shared it initially on MUT, so I don't see a reason to be too upset. Personally, I don't feel slighted or screwed over, and I'm not upset that I accidentally gave someone credit for referring me to a discount, because I wouldn't have been able to use a discount code otherwise. It's not like the original owner of that code was trying to spam it out to the internet for personal profit, they just shared it to a friend who shared it to us. If I were truly worried about due diligence and only giving people credit where credit is due, then I never would have used the code in the first place because it did seem awfully unique/specific. However, if you do feel that slighted, you could email Memebox to cancel the order and re-order with a different referral code (or none at all) - I'm sure they wouldn't want you to feel tricked into using a discount code, etc. Overall, this seems to be a very new program, maybe even just a beta test on their website. Memebox might just be working out the kinks before they actually email people to tell them about the referral program, just like the random 5 promo points that they handed out before actually emailing people. They always release the boxes online before emailing to alert us, too. And when everyone does have access to their referral codes, I see no reason why you can't start earning commission, too. I don't think that Memebox is intentionally trying to screw their bloggers out of commission - rather, they probably have seen the free boxes as compensation for referrals until this point, whether that is what a blogger would deem as fair compensation or not. Yes, it would be nice if they could retroactively credit you for all of the people you have referred, but I doubt they will do that for anyone. If that were the case, some youtubers would be getting 1000s of referrals. What I have learned from my memebox experience is that they are sortof reactionary. They try something, people notice it/comment/complain, and then they adjust, unlike other online business models that are a bit more structured and predictable. I think that this referral issue will get sorted out eventually, and for the time being we all just unknowingly stumbled upon a discount related to that program. It's only frustrating if you let yourself be frustrated by it.


----------



## caribbeanblue (Mar 22, 2014)

If veritazy's friend did not encourage the use of the code, then it just seems like a big misunderstanding. One that has led to additional clarity on the forum rules. People who object to using the code can ask memebox to remove it from their order, perhaps? Edited to add: Yeah, what Jocedun said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey y'all, if there's any referral codes floating around in the thread can you report them with the report button please? I won't be warning anyone since it looks like there's been some confusion but I want to clean up the thread for our members' sake 



 

I would read through myself but this thread is long and I don't even know what they look like or who posted them.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 22, 2014)

I knew they had a referral system in place but it was just a link, not a coded discount code. They took away the referral system as of today. Does that not go against the terms and conditions when we signed up?!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not trying to stir the pot because I can understand how this whole situation was confusing, but I definitely don't think any of us understood that code was a referral code, including the person who shared it initially on MUT, so I don't see a reason to be too upset. Personally, I don't feel slighted or screwed over, and I'm not upset that I accidentally gave someone credit for referring me to a discount, because I wouldn't have been able to use a discount code otherwise. It's not like the original owner of that code was trying to spam it out to the internet for personal profit, they just shared it to a friend who shared it to us. If I were truly worried about due diligence and only giving people credit where credit is due, then I never would have used the code in the first place because it did seem awfully unique/specific. However, if you do feel that slighted, you could email Memebox to cancel the order and re-order with a different referral code (or none at all) - I'm sure they wouldn't want you to feel tricked into using a discount code, etc.

Overall, this seems to be a very new program, maybe even just a beta test on their website. Memebox might just be working out the kinks before they actually email people to tell them about the referral program, just like the random 5 promo points that they handed out before actually emailing people. They always release the boxes online before emailing to alert us, too. And when everyone does have access to their referral codes, I see no reason why you can't start earning commission, too. I don't think that Memebox is intentionally trying to screw their bloggers out of commission - rather, they probably have seen the free boxes as compensation for referrals until this point, whether that is what a blogger would deem as fair compensation or not. Yes, it would be nice if they could retroactively credit you for all of the people you have referred, but I doubt they will do that for anyone. If that were the case, some youtubers would be getting 1000s of referrals.

What I have learned from my memebox experience is that they are sortof reactionary. They try something, people notice it/comment/complain, and then they adjust, unlike other online business models that are a bit more structured and predictable. I think that this referral issue will get sorted out eventually, and for the time being we all just unknowingly stumbled upon a discount related to that program. It's only frustrating if you let yourself be frustrated by it.

I don't mean to this to come off rude, because the last thing I need is another fight on here, but if you think that getting a complimentary box is compensation for the hundreds and hundreds of people I have referred to them, then I don't even know what to say. Anyone on here that is a full time blogger (or heck, even part time) will tell you that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bloggers work their butts off on reviews. It takes me a long time (sometimes days or weeks depending on the product I'm reviewing) to take photos, edit and watermark them, try and test, swatch, apply products, write out my honest opinion, edit the entire post etc. Most companies know this and usually give complimentary product in exchange for the REVIEW, not as compensation for referrals, which make them huge amounts of money. That's why commission links are usually created.

I made it very clear I wasn't upset with the person who posted the commission link, as they were only trying to help us save a couple dollars. However, as someone who has spent a lot of time and energy doing reviews and spreading the word for this company, I can't help but feel irritated that someone just made potentially a lot of $$ off of people that they never referred in the first place.

I also never asked to get retroactive payment for anyone I referred. I would never expect them to do that. I think I do have the right to voice my disappointment, though.

No one understands more than I do how memebox continuously changes and adapts and is still trying to find their footing. I agree that the referral issue will be sorted out by them. I honestly think it's uncalled for to tell me  it's only frustrating if I let myself be frustrated by it. I've spent a LOT of time on this thread and on my blog reviewing memeboxes and helping people however I can, and of course it's frustrating that everyone (myself included) just gave a random person a bunch of REFERRAL credits when they did not refer us. I understand it was a misunderstanding and I am fully aware no one is at fault, but I do have every right to feel upset about it.

It's over and done with, and I'm past the point of caring. I was just expressing my irritation, as I normally do on makeuptalk when I find something to be kind of a bummer, and as we all do. Memebox is stll A-OK in my book, I just really wish they'd let their affiliates know, "hey we might be doing a beta referral/commission thing, we'll keep you updated" or something to that effect. It would have been nice to be able to put my code at the end of my blog posts.

Rant over, though. Promise. I'm not mad at anyone, I'm not mad at memebox, everything is cool!


----------



## NovemberRosa (Mar 22, 2014)

I've just purchase the Hair and Body Edition.

They really have a lot of boxes. LOL 

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-global/memebox-for-hair-body#.Uy49I3k_c4M


----------



## caribbeanblue (Mar 22, 2014)

> Overall, this seems to be a very new program, maybe even just a beta test on their website... What I have learned from my memebox experience is that they are sortof reactionary. They try something, people notice it/comment/complain, and then they adjust, unlike other online business models that are a bit more structured and predictable...


 You've described their business practice: http://www.techinasia.com/memebox-bootstrapped-1-million-company-video/ Per the article, Memebox has experienced tremendous growth through bootstrapping. Profits went to marketing; that is, rather than invest in infrastructure and personnel, Memebox pushed sales growth, outsourcing what they could and hiring interns. Rather than engage in customary marketing, they focused on word of mouth (review boxes, etc.) As they attract investors we may see a change- more constancy and predictability, not so many snafus.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caribbeanblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You've described their business practice:
http://www.techinasia.com/memebox-bootstrapped-1-million-company-video/

Per the article, Memebox has experienced tremendous growth through bootstrapping. Profits went to marketing; that is, rather than invest in infrastructure and personnel, Memebox pushed sales growth, outsourcing what they could and hiring interns. As they attract investors we may see a change.
Thanks for posting that! I had watched that video a couple of months ago and someone asked about it way earlier in this thread and I couldn't located it again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't mean to this to come off rude, because the last thing I need is another fight on here, but if you think that getting a complimentary box is compensation for the hundreds and hundreds of people I have referred to them, then I don't even know what to say. Anyone on here that is a full time blogger (or heck, even part time) will tell you that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bloggers work their butts off on reviews. It takes me a long time (sometimes days or weeks depending on the product I'm reviewing) to take photos, edit and watermark them, try and test, swatch, apply products, write out my honest opinion, edit the entire post etc. Most companies know this and usually give complimentary product in exchange for the REVIEW, not as compensation for referrals, which make them huge amounts of money. That's why commission links are usually created.
Agreed with this section totally. I'm not really a beauty blogger by any means because its so time consuming and i'm just always busy with school. But when I get an influenster box I always do the required and bonus tasks, and a lot of them involve creating blog reviews. And holy cow even my half-assed reviews are time consuming, and half of the time I end up losing my patience.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed with this section totally. I'm not really a beauty blogger by any means because its so time consuming and i'm just always busy with school. But when I get an influenster box I always do the required and bonus tasks, and a lot of them involve creating blog reviews. And holy cow even my half-assed reviews are time consuming, and half of the time I end up losing my patience.
Oh gosh Influenster KILLS me. They'll send me a toothbrush and then be like, "write a comprehensive review, tweet about it, like the toothbrushes facebook page and write 10 paragraphs as to why you love it. Make a vine showing you brushing your teeth! Post a photo on instagram of you and your toothbrush on top of the empire state building!" It's never-ending! LOL. I think that's why they rarely e-mail me to participate in boxes because like you, I just lose my patience after one or two tasks haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caribbeanblue (Mar 22, 2014)

To be fair, Jocedun isn't saying you should feel compensated by their review boxes. What she said is that Memebox seems to think that their review boxes are compensatory: "I don't think that Memebox is intentionally trying to screw their bloggers out of commission - rather, they probably have seen the free boxes as compensation for referrals until this point, whether that is what a blogger would deem as fair compensation or not." And she's actually right, it seems, at least from the article I posted above.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 22, 2014)

I have to agree that beauty blogs do take over your life and I have only done mine since October it is a very long and frustrating process doing even one box review but it is, for most bloggers, a worthwhile thing. Personally, Ihave found that my writing is a NEED and whether it is a blog article or a novel I have to do it. I really never thought it would take so long to do a post but it does. Sorry to ramble but just my two pence. Now off to bed. J


----------



## jocedun (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't mean to this to come off rude, because the last thing I need is another fight on here, but if you think that getting a complimentary box is compensation for the hundreds and hundreds of people I have referred to them, then I don't even know what to say. Anyone on here that is a full time blogger (or heck, even part time) will tell you that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bloggers work their butts off on reviews. It takes me a long time (sometimes days or weeks depending on the product I'm reviewing) to take photos, edit and watermark them, try and test, swatch, apply products, write out my honest opinion, edit the entire post etc. Most companies know this and usually give complimentary product in exchange for the REVIEW, not as compensation for referrals, which make them huge amounts of money. That's why commission links are usually created.

I made it very clear I wasn't upset with the person who posted the commission link, as they were only trying to help us save a couple dollars. However, as someone who has spent a lot of time and energy doing reviews and spreading the word for this company, I can't help but feel irritated that someone just made potentially a lot of $$ off of people that they never referred in the first place.

I also never asked to get retroactive payment for anyone I referred. I would never expect them to do that. I think I do have the right to voice my disappointment, though.

No one understands more than I do how memebox continuously changes and adapts and is still trying to find their footing. I agree that the referral issue will be sorted out by them. I honestly think it's uncalled for to tell me  it's only frustrating if I let myself be frustrated by it. I've spent a LOT of time on this thread and on my blog reviewing memeboxes and helping people however I can, and of course it's frustrating that everyone (myself included) just gave a random person a bunch of REFERRAL credits when they did not refer us. I understand it was a misunderstanding and I am fully aware no one is at fault, but I do have every right to feel upset about it.

It's over and done with, and I'm past the point of caring. I was just expressing my irritation, as I normally do on makeuptalk when I find something to be kind of a bummer, and as we all do. Memebox is stll A-OK in my book, I just really wish they'd let their affiliates know, "hey we might be doing a beta referral/commission thing, we'll keep you updated" or something to that effect. It would have been nice to be able to put my code at the end of my blog posts.

Rant over, though. Promise. I'm not mad at anyone, I'm not mad at memebox, everything is cool!
*I definitely did not say that doing reviews is not a lot of work, because I don't believe they are easy. *I just said that Memebox, as the business handing out free boxes, has probably considered free boxes a form of payment in exchange for referrals "until this point" (quoting myself here). And now, just like you said, they have created commission codes/links to actually compensate their bloggers, which I think we can both agree is good. I was just trying to reassure you after your first rant that Memebox is not trying to maliciously under-fund their supporting bloggers (you didn't say that, I know), but instead they are trying to create a new referral program that will eventually get worked out (just like everything they do is a work-in-progress initially) to positively affect their bloggers. Yay!  

I only mentioned the retroactivity payments because you posted, *"**I'm pretty sure I've referred hundreds of people to them since they launched...where's my dang commission? " *    &lt;--- This clued me in to your sentiment that you would like to be paid/given commission for the hundreds of people who've referred. As I stated, unfortunately that probably won't happen since Memebox probably won't pay out retroactive commission. You're right, you didn't say that you wanted to be retroactively paid, but I inferred it.

If you think it is uncalled for for me to say, "it's only frustrating if you let if be frustrating," then I am sorry to have offended you. I said that because I personally think that it's pre-mature to be frustrated by a referral program that isn't even fully launched yet. Genuinely, I was just trying help alleviate some of the frustration, since this is another small bump in the very rocky Memebox road. It's a cliche, and I didn't really think it was offensive (other than the fact that cliches in themselves can be lame, I guess). But, depending on how you read it, I guess any cliche I used could have been deemed offensive - it's not a good idea to tell people how to feel, and I should have known that. I definitely wasn't saying that your complaints and frustrations as a blogger aren't legitimate, but like you have said, there have been a lot of problems with Memebox, and it is my understanding that they have mostly been solved to some extent, and this too shall pass (look, another cliche). Memebox is reactionary, and they will listen to your concerns. For example, if you wanted to contact them and ask for them to take your accidental credit away from the person you gave it to, I'm sure they would find some way to remedy it. Like I said, I'm sure they don't want you to feel tricked into giving someone else commission. 

*Td;dr - my initial point was just to say that while frustrations are legitimate, there is light at the end of the tunnel that Memebox is working to make right by bloggers and subscribers by giving them a real referral program, even if we all fell prey to mistakenly using someone else's discount code in the mean time. *I really wasn't trying to offend, either - just put a positive spin on things.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Sorry! I'm only just getting caught up so I'm not sure if it was already mentioned, but Super H Mart is a Korean/Asian superstore in Skokie, not too far north of Chicago.  They have several beauty boutiques within the store. I didn't recognize brands, but they had everything from high end to drug store, it's definitely worth the scope-out.  And if you're that close, head next door to King Spa - a traditional Korean day spa, it's soooooo awesome in the winter!
Whoa that sounds amazing...I think we have an H Mart in Michigan, but I don't know if it's a "Super" H Mart. Sometimes it would just be nice to be able to see the products on a shelf rather than just looking online. I feel like part of the fun is just getting items that aren't as easy accessible in the U.S. at the drug store.




  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

What do you ladies think is the chance of a Luckybox 3 popping up soon?


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 22, 2014)

> Whoa that sounds amazing...I think we have an H Mart in Michigan, but I don't know if it's a "Super" H Mart. Sometimes it would just be nice to be able to see the products on a shelf rather than just looking online. I feel like part of the fun is just getting items that aren't as easy accessible in the U.S. at the drug store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Thanks so much for the info!


 Was there today. They have a whole FaceShop store. Very cool but some of the prices on ebay are better


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you ladies think is the chance of a Luckybox 3 popping up soon?
Hopefully soon!! They seem to be cranking one out every few days! Those $5.00 in points are burning a hole in my pocket! I am torn about whether to try the Hair and Body, #11, or just wait it out!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *I definitely did not say that doing reviews is not a lot of work, because I don't believe they are easy. *I just said that Memebox, as the business handing out free boxes, has probably considered free boxes a form of payment in exchange for referrals "until this point" (quoting myself here). And now, just like you said, they have created commission codes/links to actually compensate their bloggers, which I think we can both agree is good. I was just trying to reassure you after your first rant that Memebox is not trying to maliciously under-fund their supporting bloggers (you didn't say that, I know), but instead they are trying to create a new referral program that will eventually get worked out (just like everything they do is a work-in-progress initially) to positively affect their bloggers. Yay!  

I only mentioned the retroactivity payments because you posted, *"**I'm pretty sure I've referred hundreds of people to them since they launched...where's my dang commission? " *    &lt;--- This clued me in to your sentiment that you would like to be paid/given commission for the hundreds of people who've referred. As I stated, unfortunately that probably won't happen since Memebox probably won't pay out retroactive commission. You're right, you didn't say that you wanted to be retroactively paid, but I inferred it.

If you think it is uncalled for for me to say, "it's only frustrating if you let if be frustrating," then I am sorry to have offended you. I said that because I personally think that it's pre-mature to be frustrated by a referral program that isn't even fully launched yet. Genuinely, I was just trying help alleviate some of the frustration, since this is another small bump in the very rocky Memebox road. It's a cliche, and I didn't really think it was offensive (other than the fact that cliches in themselves can be lame, I guess). But, depending on how you read it, I guess any cliche I used could have been deemed offensive - it's not a good idea to tell people how to feel, and I should have known that. I definitely wasn't saying that your complaints and frustrations as a blogger aren't legitimate, but like you have said, there have been a lot of problems with Memebox, and it is my understanding that they have mostly been solved to some extent, and this too shall pass (look, another cliche). Memebox is reactionary, and they will listen to your concerns. For example, if you wanted to contact them and ask for them to take your accidental credit away from the person you gave it to, I'm sure they would find some way to remedy it. Like I said, I'm sure they don't want you to feel tricked into giving someone else commission. 

*Td;dr - my initial point was just to say that while frustrations are legitimate, there is light at the end of the tunnel that Memebox is working to make right by bloggers and subscribers by giving them a real referral program, even if we all fell prey to mistakenly using someone else's discount code in the mean time. *I really wasn't trying to offend, either - just put a positive spin on things. 

No worries. I think misunderstandings are wide and far here today on the memebox thread. I'm just letting all this nonsense roll off my back and moving forward because truthfully, it's not a huge deal in the grand scheme. I appreciate you clarifying your thoughts, and I agree that I'm sure memebox will figure stuff out as they always do.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hopefully soon!! They seem to be cranking one out every few days! Those $5.00 in points are burning a hole in my pocket! I am torn about whether to try the Hair and Body, #11, or just wait it out!

I bought the hair and body memebox and now I'm having mini-panic attacks that they're going to release Luckybox 3 and I'll have used all my points LOL I've been meaning to grab a lucky box to surprise my sister with, because she hasn't been able to get any of the past memeboxes yet, but ugh I can't afford any more boxes this month! I do hope they come out with one soon though! They might wait until memebox 8 is released so they have more boxes to choose items from.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Was there today. They have a whole FaceShop store. Very cool but some of the prices on ebay are better
OMG...I am so jealous. I really want to try some face shop products and I missed the chance to get the face shop memebox. If you don't mind me asking, did you get anything?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

I spent my points on box 11, but maybe I will have to get LB 3 if it ever pops up.  My only other purchases were the two previous LB's.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I bought the hair and body memebox and now I'm having mini-panic attacks that they're going to release Luckybox 3 and I'll have used all my points LOL I've been meaning to grab a lucky box to surprise my sister with, because she hasn't been able to get any of the past memeboxes yet, but ugh I can't afford any more boxes this month! I do hope they come out with one soon though! They might wait until memebox 8 is released so they have more boxes to choose items from.
For your sake I am hoping they hold out for another week or two so you will be able to purchase one!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For your sake I am hoping they hold out for another week or two so you will be able to purchase one!
haha I hope they hold out too but at the same time hope they release one so people can use their points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 22, 2014)

I got my Memebox Superbox #2 today. I'm loving the CC Cushion and the Mascara (I'll eventually use it), but I am going to trade or gift the lip gloss.

I'm on the fence about the Princess Mermaid liners. On one hand, I love the colors and they're so cute, but on the other, the only liners I can actually use are the fat Tarte Smoldereyes because they have a large enough tip for me to use. XD I'm nearly blind in my left eye, so it makes it hard to apply eyeliner...

I dunno if I should keep it and practice or just trade it. &gt;____&lt;


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 22, 2014)

Like @MissJexie and @Lorna ljblog, I've referred quite a few people as well. At least 12 from my blog and some 6-8 from my blog's Facebook page. Not only didn't I make anything or have a code at all to give people, I still can't use anyone else's code and get a couple of dollars off my order whereas everyone else is getting the codes to work




I know I sound like a record player... but if there's anyone else who cannot get MissJexie's and Lorna's codes to work, please do shout out! Maybe we can both find out what we're doing wrong. Either way, I'm emailing them today about this (I haven't heard back about my box still being at Incheon).

That said I hope they launch a new box only after they get the codes working for me lol. I would order all the more if I can get the extra $5 off!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 23, 2014)

This girl seems to have gotten a different luckybox http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I gotten this one as well! So far most of the box are the same from what I've seen


----------



## amidea (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This girl seems to have gotten a different luckybox http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I gotten this one as well! So far most of the box are the same from what I've seen
1) haha just the phrase "i ran out of my essence" amused me.

2) i ordered the luckybox and have no interest in the nail polish, so if i get it and anyone wants to trade, mine will be available!  i personally hope i get the box we've been seeing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells (Mar 23, 2014)

> This girl seems to have gotten a different luckybox http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I gotten this one as well! So far most of the box are the same from what I've seen


 Hmmm, maybe it's the restock?


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 23, 2014)

^^ It's the first Luckybox is it not? o.o On another note I love her, I've been subscribed to her for like a year now. She's really young (only 14 or 15?) and she's living in Korea so her hauls are really fun to watch :3

Edit: Ohhh I see she got nail polish and other items not included in the first Luckybox that we've seen~~

The items that were different were:

1. Glory New Vegan Lacquer from Memebox #1

2. IOPE Bio Essence Intensive Conditioning from Memebox #4

3. NoTS 28 Remedy Acne Pore Cleanser from Memebox #1


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 23, 2014)

> Hmmm, maybe it's the restock?


 The first box! The restock is shipping on April 1st!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 23, 2014)

Not sure if i should get the Hair &amp; Body Memebox! It would be good to try out some Korean hair products! Also comes with 3 points...temptinggg. Is anyone planning to get it?


----------



## Renata P (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This girl seems to have gotten a different luckybox http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish I gotten this one as well! So far most of the box are the same from what I've seen
Yes, this is the first case of another version of LB1 I have heard of. It's basicly very comparable. Thank you for posting.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if i should get the Hair &amp; Body Memebox! It would be good to try out some Korean hair products! Also comes with 3 points...temptinggg. Is anyone planning to get it?
I got it! My skincare is stocked thanks to previous memeboxes, but other than my face, my skin is dry and in horrible condition because of the cold winter here in Rhode Island, and I am STILL recovering from a pretty intense over-bleaching on my hair over a year ago, so I think this box is exactly what I need to recover and start Spring on the right foot! It ships at the end of April so it's perfect timing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 23, 2014)

> This girl seems to have gotten a different luckybox http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I gotten this one as well! So far most of the box are the same from what I've seen


it kind of looks like a korean box. Probably not the global box.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


it kind of looks like a korean box. Probably not the global box.
When you look at 3:23 minute of this video you can find Luckybox #1 Restocked. In my opinion it is very similar to the previous one: 5 products are the same and IOPE essence vs. Mamonde serum, CNP cleanser vs. another one and nail lacquer vs. Danahan essence.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Like @MissJexie and @Lorna ljblog, I've referred quite a few people as well. At least 12 from my blog and some 6-8 from my blog's Facebook page. Not only didn't I make anything or have a code at all to give people, I still can't use anyone else's code and get a couple of dollars off my order whereas everyone else is getting the codes to work



I know I sound like a record player... but if there's anyone else who cannot get MissJexie's and Lorna's codes to work, please do shout out! Maybe we can both find out what we're doing wrong. Either way, I'm emailing them today about this (I haven't heard back about my box still being at Incheon).

That said I hope they launch a new box only after they get the codes working for me lol. I would order all the more if I can get the extra $5 off!
 



 

Sorry I went to bed past 2am in the morning.

 I have posted earlier; *no commission* has been credited to my friends account. I'm sure memebox felt it was lopsided and stopped the whole thing. The whole fuss has now put me in an awkward position with my friend (a flatmate, and a uni friend),.... great.

SO I shoot an email over at them last night about the whole program, and here is their reply:


Global CS ([email protected]) Add to contacts
1: 29 PM
 




To: VC  




 
 
   
 
Hi,  
Thanks for reaching out to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
We normally do not offer rewards on referral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 
If we are missing something, please let us know!
  
I agree this incident has made us realize what can/cannot be done on both MUT and memebox. 

Lets put it behind us and look forward to a more fruitful (last) week on memebox.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it! My skincare is stocked thanks to previous memeboxes, but other than my face, my skin is dry and in horrible condition because of the cold winter here in Rhode Island, and I am STILL recovering from a pretty intense over-bleaching on my hair over a year ago, so I think this box is exactly what I need to recover and start Spring on the right foot! It ships at the end of April so it's perfect timing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yay! So happy you took the plunge. I got it too. The hair treatment oils and essences contain some really awesome ingredients. Btw, I LOVE the Kerasys Salon Care Moringa Essence oil we got in either box 5 or 6. Made my hair unusually shiny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And "shiny" is not an adjective anyone would typically use to describe my color-treated-overly-heated-hair! Plus this box is supposed to contain a body patch. I've been really wanting to try one! Korean body care is so innovative. Oh and bring on the magic body serums and potions. I am ready!  I want to try their ultra hydrating foot creams too. Time to get pedi-ready!

I agree with you totally. This box will be a nice "departure" from skincare/face care boxes.

Hurray! Other body parts to focus on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 23, 2014)

Did the free shipping code expire?


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 23, 2014)

> Like @MissJexie and @Lorna ljblog , I've referred quite a few people as well. At least 12 from my blog and some 6-8 from my blog's Facebook page. Not only didn't I make anything or have a code at all to give people, I still can't use anyone else's code and get a couple of dollars off my order whereas everyone else is getting the codes to work :icon_cry: I know I sound like a record player... but if there's anyone else who cannot get MissJexie's and Lorna's codes to work, please do shout out! Maybe we can both find out what we're doing wrong. Either way, I'm emailing them today about this (I haven't heard back about my box still being at Incheon). That said I hope they launch a new box only after they get the codes working for me lol. I would order all the more if I can get the extra $5 off! Â


 I have similar situation. I propagated Memebox in Poland and thanks to me maybe hundreds of polish people bought Memebox. I write a blog and don't have any profits from it. My benefits are - people who read my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love helping people and share with them my experience. Also Memebox is moving out from Poland. So I should be frustrated but I'm not. I hope they will back to Poland in 2015  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 23, 2014)

I have 13 boxes to arrive. Eeeek, I need another box

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 

Sorry I went to bed past 2am in the morning.

 I have posted earlier; *no commission* has been credited to my friends account. I'm sure memebox felt it was lopsided and stopped the whole thing. The whole fuss has now put me in an awkward position with my friend (a flatmate, and a uni friend),.... great.

SO I shoot an email over at them last night about the whole program, and here is their reply:


Global CS ([email protected]) Add to contacts
1: 29 PM
 




To: VC  




 
 
   
 
Hi,  
Thanks for reaching out to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
We normally do not offer rewards on referral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 
If we are missing something, please let us know!
  
I agree this incident has made us realize what can/cannot be done on both MUT and memebox. 

Lets put it behind us and look forward to a more fruitful (last) week on memebox.

Thanks for the info



Rather than referral bonuses, I wish some code would work for me lol! &lt;3 I tried today with the same results, so I'll just hope they get back to my email about the other two general codes not working or give me some other code by the time another box is out.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have similar situation. I propagated Memebox in Poland and thanks to me maybe hundreds of polish people bought Memebox. I write a blog and don't have any profits from it. My benefits are - people who read my blog




. I love helping people and share with them my experience.
Also Memebox is moving out from Poland. So I should be frustrated but I'm not. I hope they will back to Poland in 2015



.
Egad! I hope they get back to worldwide by June 2014 lol! I've heard rumours about June and hope that is true - box 16 ships in October, so we'll miss out on November and the Christmas box if they're not shipping worldwide by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed for all our countries! &lt;3


----------



## Luxx (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Egad! I hope they get back to worldwide by June 2014 lol! I've heard rumours about June and hope that is true - box 16 ships in October, so we'll miss out on November and the Christmas box if they're not shipping worldwide by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed for all our countries! &lt;3
Where does it say that they wont be shipping worldwide anymore?


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 23, 2014)

> OMG...I am so jealous. I really want to try some face shop products and I missed the chance to get the face shop memebox. If you don't mind me asking, did you get anything?


 Not this time, I has all 3 kids and a husband with me! Going back next weekend, hopefully will have a chance to talk to someone there. I did try the green tea toner on my hand...very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where does it say that they wont be shipping worldwide anymore?
There was an email sent out to all subscribers on February 28 about transitioning. I'm not pasting the whole story, but this is the relevant paragraph:

_*- Shipping outside of the United States, Canada, and Japan*__

Unfortunately, orders placed by countries outside of the United States, Canada and Japan will be accepted only until the 31st of March (to ensure your points donâ€™t go to waste, please spend them by that date!). Memebox loves and values all of our customers, but we are still growing as a company and will strive to perfect the shipping process before expanding further. While we hate to say goodbye, we wish you all the best in beauty!_
 

They clarified later that they would accept and send all orders till the 31st and will be resuming international shipping in a few months' time.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There was an email sent out to all subscribers on February 28 about transitioning. I'm not pasting the whole story, but this is the relevant paragraph:

_*- Shipping outside of the United States, Canada, and Japan*

Unfortunately, orders placed by countries outside of the United States, Canada and Japan will be accepted only until the 31st of March (to ensure your points donâ€™t go to waste, please spend them by that date!). Memebox loves and values all of our customers, but we are still growing as a company and will strive to perfect the shipping process before expanding further. While we hate to say goodbye, we wish you all the best in beauty!_
 

They clarified later that they would accept and send all orders till the 31st and will be resuming international shipping in a few months' time.
Ok great thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 23, 2014)

This is going to be the last week for those living outside US, Canada and Japan to order these boxes. I wonder what surprises they will release this week! I'm also hoping for a Luckybox #3. Has anyone used the Recipe By Nature cleansing oil? Any good?


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find out any more info on Superbox #5?  I emailed them to see if there were any hints they were allowed to give away or at least say how many items might be in the box but I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## cmarlor (Mar 23, 2014)

I have the superbox 2 coming hopefully any time now but I don't use eyeliner at all hopefully I can swap this for something for my dry skin .Very interested in the cheese cream or lemon cleanser I had a luckybox 1 ordered that memebox accidentally canceled when I inquired about shipping ...now it's sold out


----------



## Luxx (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone been able to find out any more info on Superbox #5?  I emailed them to see if there were any hints they were allowed to give away or at least say how many items might be in the box but I haven't heard back yet.
Id like to know as well, I have not heard anything yet either.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is going to be the last week for those living outside US, Canada and Japan to order these boxes. I wonder what surprises they will release this week! I'm also hoping for a Luckybox #3.

Has anyone used the Recipe By Nature cleansing oil? Any good?
I have the Green tea cleansing oil and I am absolutely obsessed with it! It takes off my makeup really well, and is also really gentle. A little goes a long way. I will probably get it again or try the rose one after this one is gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

Is anyone receiving replies to their emails to Memebox? I sent two on Saturday and haven't heard back yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

I sent one on Friday about my exploding sun kill and got a reply today. Rather vague response but a response... Anyone else get vague responses or just me?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

yes i did at the weekend .i was asking about my super box 2 as 3 boxes have now gone missing in post ,they said after i sent a screen shot of it being in incheon for over a week that tracking is buggered for the majority of boxes i.e., the ones of us who got the wrong tracking info and to give it another 20 days before getting back to them,

i emailed about something else and got a reply,

its quicker to use the cs email not the hi me email


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> yes i did at the weekend .i was asking about my super box 2 as 3 boxes have now gone missing in post ,they said after i sent a screen shot of it being in incheon for over a week that tracking is buggered for the majority of boxes i.e., the ones of us who got the wrong tracking info and to give it another 20 days before getting back to them, i emailed about something else and got a reply, its quicker to use the cs email not the hi me email


 Good luck. My lucky box is still in incheon since the 6th. Gonna re email at end of week for second time.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes i did at the weekend .i was asking about my super box 2 as 3 boxes have now gone missing in post ,they said after i sent a screen shot of it being in incheon for over a week that tracking is buggered for the majority of boxes i.e., the ones of us who got the wrong tracking info and to give it another 20 days before getting back to them,

i emailed about something else and got a reply,

its quicker to use the cs email not the hi me email
Thanks for that - I'll re-email cs rightaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Good luck. My lucky box is still in incheon since the 6th. Gonna re email at end of week for second time.
well last week they said they were putting a box together for me as 2 went missing, on the original tracking it went to australia, then got corrected to uk, at the middle of week i checked the australian one as the other one said still at incheon, the australia box was turned away  with not australia uk address come up on tracking,so i emailed and they said they would send out as fast track that day so it would of been here before box7, well nothing box 7 arrived the other boxes somewhere, all they told me was gave me the original email tracking number,then resent with the uk tracking number but still saying incheon.

by the time i get superbox2 i will have box 11 and super boxes 4,5, and hair and body,  lol  .

i think tracking has gone loopy.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone have the CS email? I only have [email protected]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol, I think they think I am overreacting tbh and gave me this response 'Hi, Thanks for sharing your concerns with us. It seems like the USPS system tends to take longer time to recognize the process and sometimes shipping duration varies by the states. We will keep following with your order and if you have any problem to pick up your package, please contact us anytime at [email protected] Thank you so much for your understanding and please be patient with USPS' Makes me giggle. Hope USPS don't have it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

i made it quite clear via email no good telling me to check sups for tracking as we are in the uk and it comes via royal mail or dhl once uk bound which is trackable .the problem is there end.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> i made it quite clear via email no good telling me to check sups for tracking as we are in the uk and it comes via royal mail or dhl once uk bound which is trackable .the problem is there end.


 Have sent a second mail with a firming tone. HOpe they listen this time.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Have sent a second mail with a firming tone. HOpe they listen this time.
on the tracking site there is a link underneath where you can ask for ems updates  via the shipping company has anyone tried that yet to see if all the super and lucky boxes that still say incheon have left yet, you only need to add your name address and email and phone number, just wondering if others have had any luck maybe if it still says its there we could c&amp;p it to our emails to memebox then


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Lol, just tried to do enquiry and can't work it out as in Korean.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol, just tried to do enquiry and can't work it out as in Korean.
press the english button.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> press the english button.


 It has both until I get an error message...


> press the english button.


 Error codes in Korean lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

yep i get that and translates to unknown tracking number.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh ok. Sorry bit brainless atm. Done too many blogposts today and I can't think.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 24, 2014)

From experience, when You're getting items shipped from countries such as Korea, the tracking information takes* FOREVER* to update.

If you're package is saying its in Icheon, that will be the last place it stops, before getting sent to you're address, overseas etc. It should and will get updated once it hits you're country, which could take weeks 2-3. Now obviously if it hits a different country asides from you're own, they've obviously sent you're package to the wrong address, and you should contact them to send you a new one out immediately or get a refund.

But yes, Tracking, and shipping wait times are ridiculous!! I really hope there is no problems with my boxes getting here, because Ive had enough problems in the past with shipments from Japan and China.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 24, 2014)

Is there anyone from Canada that sub's to Memebox? If so how long was the shipping time/customs at all?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 24, 2014)

got my first box, box #7! Can't wait to try everything out. Also placed an order for box #11, just wish it was sooooo far away! Oh well, it will give me time to use up these goodies!


----------



## vugrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi ladies,  I ordered Memebox #1 which was supposed to start shipping mid March. It's been saying Ready for Shipment forever. I'm wondering how long it typically takes for them to send tracking. I'm so anxious to get my 1st box after seeing all of the amazing reviews! I've also pre-ordered box 10 and 11 but refuse to order another box until I get my 1st one. grrrr


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 24, 2014)

omg I'm in love with the Sun Kill!! I patted the puff all over my face, then brushed off the excess powder, and my face looks and feels so smooth. I was worried that it was going to be too dark for me, but I think it looks fine. The only thing I don't like is the price tag... $53 for one powder? Plus shipping from Korea?!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies,  I ordered Memebox #1 which was supposed to start shipping mid March. It's been saying Ready for Shipment forever. I'm wondering how long it typically takes for them to send tracking. I'm so anxious to get my 1st box after seeing all of the amazing reviews! I've also pre-ordered box 10 and 11 but refuse to order another box until I get my 1st one. grrrr

Usually around 2 days for them to send you your tracking number. Don't worry about "ready for shipment". it says that on all my orders including #11-#16.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Usually around 2 days for them to send you your tracking number. Don't worry about "ready for shipment". it says that on all my orders including #11-#16.

I ordered on 3/4 and figured it would go out mid March like the description said. Still waiting on tracking. Sent an email today and hope that they get back to me. I also haven't gotten Meme Points on any of my 3 box orders. Hmm...


----------



## lindseylouwho (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbleteafaerie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg I'm in love with the Sun Kill!! I patted the puff all over my face, then brushed off the excess powder, and my face looks and feels so smooth. I was worried that it was going to be too dark for me, but I think it looks fine. The only thing I don't like is the price tag... $53 for one powder? Plus shipping from Korea?!
I'm also in love with the sun kill powder! It's a bit messy to apply since there's no sifter or anything to prevent too much excess powder from getting on the puff, but it made my skin look so smooth and airbrushed! It also didn't cause any breakouts or any skin irritation. I don't know that I'd pay that much for the powder, but it'll likely last me a long time anyway since I go through that kind of thing pretty slowly.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I ordered on 3/4 and figured it would go out mid March like the description said. Still waiting on tracking. Sent an email today and hope that they get back to me. I also haven't gotten Meme Points on any of my 3 box orders. Hmm...

They stopped doing points for boxes for a while now. Only a certain boxes are points associated like the Hair &amp; Body Box and the For Him Box. 

And also you say Memebox #1.. I know the previous memebox #1 was sold out, so are you talking about the re-stock one or ????


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

FINALLY got my memebox #6 that was delayed, as well as memebox #7 and a few things to review and do a giveaway with!

Thoughts:

Memebox is amazing and I love them for sending me stuff to do giveaways with because that's my favorite thing ever and they have returned to being my favorite company ever.

Of course, I ran to grab my camera so I could get up my reviews as soon as possible... and the battery is dead. *MASSIVE GRUMBLING*

They sent the memebrush set for me to review. Spoiler: they're super cute and well made!

I am obsessed with the a:t fox black tea kit from #7. I don't even want to touch it or use it because it's so stinkin cute!

So many things to review and play with, but I was just so excited to see the DHL guy at my door. Especially because he actually climbed the 3 flights of stairs to get to me, which no mail carrier ever does! LOL I totally had a million things to do today but I'm going to put them all off so I can just live in memebox land for the day!


----------



## vugrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They stopped doing points for boxes for a while now. Only a certain boxes are points associated like the Hair &amp; Body Box and the For Him Box. 

And also you say Memebox #1.. I know the previous memebox #1 was sold out, so are you talking about the re-stock one or ????

Thanks! That explains it...  

It was the restock of LuckyBox #1 I think.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 24, 2014)

This thread is so crazy long... Is there any plans to make this into a group since it's gotten so popular and there are SO many boxes??? It's so hard to keep up! LOL!!!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! That explains it...  

It was the restock of LuckyBox #1 I think. 
Ah okay. Well the restock Luckybox #1 shipping date start April 1st so it's a bit too early.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> Thanks! That explains it... Â  It was the restock of LuckyBox #1 I think.Â


 Restock is sent first of April.


----------



## vugrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah okay. Well the restock Luckybox #1 shipping date start April 1st so it's a bit too early.

Oh okay... I will not stop worrying then. The description when I bought it said shipping March 15th. So, I guess I'm confused.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## migasa (Mar 24, 2014)

New Memebox The Mask Edition!!!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-the-mask-edition#.UzB5dqKEydw


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 24, 2014)

OMG!! im so glad I waited to use my points!!!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 24, 2014)

> New Memebox The Mask Edition!!! http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-the-mask-edition#.UzB5dqKEydw


 OMG!! Im so glad I waited to use my points!!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 24, 2014)

I really have to draw the line somewhere! I can't keep buying all of these boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> New Memebox The Mask Edition!!! http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-the-mask-edition#.UzB5dqKEydw


 Also known as 'the jim carrey box'


----------



## migasa (Mar 24, 2014)

Next superbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG Anti-aging box !!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/supebox-6#.UzCCvKKEydw


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 24, 2014)

OMG there is an Anti-Aging Superbox now!!!!!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Aw man.. mask box or anti-aging box?!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> Aw man.. mask box or anti-aging box?!


 I would go anti age but only cause getting glow mud for Mother's Day.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

now i have said i would only buy regular priced boxes this week. 

i will only buy a lucky box super box if $39 or under and it needs to be a good box say tony moly,dolly wink or you get my drift. 

i would love anti - ageing but I'm not feeling the love for the price ,maybe if its there at the end of the week it will be my leaving box.

looking at the mask box I'm like ooh sheets masks feeling the love then i look at this 



and it tells me its time you all brought the boxes instead.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 24, 2014)

I MUST resist buying new boxes lol. I'm already loaded up on antiaging but those masks look SO tempting.

.. which leads to "but if I get multiple boxes then I save on shipping".  






Memebox knows all my weaknesses!


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 24, 2014)

Off topic:

Does anyone have a tracking number on the SB#3 yet? It was supposed to ship on 3/21 and memebox is usually pretty prompt at getting us tracking info.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> I MUST resist buying new boxes lol. I'm already loaded up on antiaging but those masks look SO tempting. .. which leads to "but if I get multiple boxes then I save on shipping".Â Â :icon_redf Memebox knows all my weaknesses!


 Just had an email for free shipping lol


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh gosh, also received the email for free shipping. Would love to get the anti-aging, but I am trying to hold out/wish for a Face Shop box.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> Oh gosh, also received the email for free shipping. Would love to get the anti-aging, but I am trying to hold out/wish for a Face Shop box.


 Pretty sure they had one already.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's definitely a Monday...I meant Skinfood! Sorry about that


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2014)

I think we all have to come to terms with the fact that we'll never be able to get ALL of these boxes, no matter how much we want to LOL

I was definitely eyeing the mask box, but my fiance and I desperately trying to move out of our apartment (horrible neighbors from hell) so we have to save every penny.

I hope someone here grabs it so I can live vicariously through them haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 24, 2014)

I just bought super box #3 and mask box! yay!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> It's definitely a Monday...I meant Skinfood! Sorry about that :icon_redf


 I think even if they do I can't afford it sadly.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad I'm not interested in anti-aging yet and don't love sheet mask so much as to buy a full box of them. If they'd put different types of masks, then I'd be seriously tempted. Somehow I'm quite sure it's definately not the end for this week so I'm holding out till weekend to reassess and decide what I should buy before it's goodbye to Memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

I am just glad NANOWRIMO starts on first of April again as I will stop obsessing over not being able to order.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

So my SB2 is MIA and the codes are invalid because I already used MissJexie's code first, Lorna's and the other long referral code were automatically invalid for me. Which isn't actually true, there were people who were using all the codes together even when I was getting the invalid messages. I just want my boxes





I'm skipping the mask box, I have way too many sheet masks like Lorna. And I'm not ready for anti-ageing yet. I might buy the Bounce Cheese Cream and those cocoon cleansing balls with the shipping code but worried about another postal loss.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

> So my SB2 is MIA and the codes are invalid because I already used MissJexie's code first, Lorna's and the other long referral code were automatically invalid for me. Which isn't actually true, there were people who were using all the codes together even when I was getting the invalid messages. I just want my boxes :icon_cry: I'm skipping the mask box, I have way too many sheet masks like Lorna. And I'm not ready for anti-ageing yet. I might buy the Bounce Cheese Cream and those cocoon cleansing balls with the shipping code but worried about another postal loss.


 Tbh it is concerning how many boxes are MIA tbh.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Tbh it is concerning how many boxes are MIA tbh.
I have 13 boxes to go and have never had this problem with previous boxes - they usually get here within 5 days of Incheon on the tracking and the postman always wants a signature, despite standard shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

ive sent a strong email as none of the superbox2 have arrived ,with all the boxes i have ordered from them to have one go missing and then subsequent resends go missing I'm not impressed especially when the original tracking i got for australia arrived in 3 days but was sent back as address and country were wrong .

i have just had a reply from incheon that my tracking number for SB2 HASNT been scanned to leave .so i have included the email and screen shot saying its been there since nearly 2 weeks,

i can't believe @renu they said the codes weren't valid, etc, and as for your box being lost i would demand a box sent out with express shipping like myself as the have them back up for sale again.

if anyone else is still waiting for there boxes which haven't moved from incheon i would certainly recommend emailing them 

the cocoon pods are cheaper on ebay. by the way.

this is the first box i have had real problems with too.


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn't resist the mask edition- Ill use the excuse I needed to use my points lol


----------



## angienharry (Mar 24, 2014)

Did you guys see the free shipping code email SHIPS4CHEAP they sent out? They are killing me!


----------



## angienharry (Mar 24, 2014)

> Did you guys see the free shipping code email SHIPS4CHEAP they sent out? They are killing me!


 Oops SHIP4CHEAP. NO "s" after ship


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 24, 2014)

Does anyone else still have a lucky box in Incheon since the 6th? I just want to make sure mine isn't lost.


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alicia Loves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone else still have a lucky box in Incheon since the 6th? I just want to make sure mine isn't lost.

Same here, and if I remember correctly there are several others too. :/ Not pleased at all.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Meeee. Sent an email about it again today. Losing patience.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll be good and buy the anti-ageing box for Mothers' Day provided my SB2 arrives by the 31st or at least they send a replacement out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I won't get any voucher codes replaced, but it would be a nice gift to my Mum. However, SB2 has to turn up. Too many boxes missing for my liking. And, I think the missing boxes are the ones that went out with the wrong tracking to other countries at first.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine is a lucky box 1


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 24, 2014)

> Does anyone else still have a lucky box in Incheon since the 6th? I just want to make sure mine isn't lost.


 I had mentioned before that I had an order from another website stuck in incheon since the 6th as well. My tracking still says its in Korea but I got a pink slip in my mailbox today for that tracking code. This is not to first time this has happened to me with packages from Korea going regular post, so I hope that all of your boxes are similarly on the way.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 24, 2014)

I suppose it could be the one I missed today, but I am waiting for others too.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same here, and if I remember correctly there are several others too. :/ Not pleased at all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Meeee. Sent an email about it again today. Losing patience.


Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had mentioned before that I had an order from another website stuck in incheon since the 6th as well. My tracking still says its in Korea but I got a pink slip in my mailbox today for that tracking code. This is not to first time this has happened to me with packages from Korea going regular post, so I hope that all of your boxes are similarly on the way.

I just checked the tracking through usps and it's in California! I didn't realize that tracking number worked on the usps website. It hasn't updated at all on the tracking site memebox provided. Hopefully it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 24, 2014)

i have a parcel arrived at 10pm at Heathrow,tonight .

i just typed in tracking parcels from korea to uk, pulled up http://www.trackitonline.ru  and posted a tracking code and it all updated.

anyone in the uk or waiting for a box that hasn't updated from incheon try it out and see if it works for you. @Jane George @renu 

no idea till it goes live on royal mail.

in the time its taken to write this i have another one arrived at heathrow.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 24, 2014)

My superbox#1 and my lucky box just arrive today, they were stuck in the incheon airport FOREVER yesterday I happen to check and everything updated like that....I was happy they did but heck they seemed to take forever calculating the dates it is exactly 22 days today


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm totally addicted, I just ordered Superbox #6. Fortunately I can order only until 31 March  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 24, 2014)

Question about the SHIP4CHEAP code.

Does it mean that we can place a big order w/ multiple items and shipping will just be $7?

Or will Memebox take $7 off of whatever your shipping total is?

Wasn't clear to me from the email.

Anyone know?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 24, 2014)

> OMG!! Im so glad I waited to use my points!!!


 I am glad I waited too. I was going back and forth in my head on getting the hair and body box, and was doing good not buying, until today's free shipping code and Mask box came out. I haven't tried many masks and I adored the Hyrdo-gel mask in Luckybox #1. I bought 10 Dead Sea masks at Target two days ago to use with my girls, face masks are the one thing I can get them to do with me. So I was sold on that box. So I picked up the mask box &amp; the hair and body box. I'm interested in the Anti-aging I just prefer the $23 boxes over the $39 boxes.


> ive sent a strong email as none of the superbox2 have arrived ,with all the boxes i have ordered from them to have one go missing and then subsequent resends go missing I'm not impressed especially when the original tracking i got for australia arrived in 3 days but was sent back as address and country were wrong . i have just had a reply from incheon that my tracking number for SB2 HASNT been scanned to leave .so i have included the email and screen shot saying its been there since nearly 2 weeks, i can't believe @renu Â they said the codes weren't valid, etc, and as for your box being lost i would demand a box sent out with express shipping like myself as the have them back up for sale again. if anyone else is still waiting for there boxes which haven't moved from incheon i would certainly recommend emailing themÂ  the cocoon pods are cheaper on ebay. by the way. this is the first box i have had real problems with too.


 I bought some cocoons from eBay the other day, I would have bought from Memebox when they had them on sale but shipping is $10.99 to us. But eBay I got 50 white cocoons and 50 golden cocoons to try for 12.99 and free shipping. It was a better deal for me. These are being shipped from Thailand.


----------



## angienharry (Mar 24, 2014)

> Question about the SHIP4CHEAP code. Does it mean that we can place a big order w/ multiple items and shipping will just be $7? Or will Memebox take $7 off of whatever your shipping total is? Wasn't clear to me from the email. Anyone know?


 They take 7$ off ur order. There's also no minimum purchase so if you have just a small thing to purchase that works too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They take 7$ off ur order. There's also no minimum purchase so if you have just a small thing to purchase that works too.
thank you!


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 24, 2014)

Ugh! Anti aging or the 11-12-13 bundle? I have 31 points burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2014)

Omg.  I should just throw my wallet over Memebox' fence and leave it there.

Anti-aging Superbox?!  I'm pretty sure this is the box I couldn't resist if I tried....


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg.  I should just throw my wallet over Memebox' fence and leave it there.

Anti-aging Superbox?!  I'm pretty sure this is the box I couldn't resist if I tried.... 


LOL ME TOO hahhaha 






I just ordered the mask box and I want the anti-aging superbox as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what to do lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 24, 2014)

I just ordered #11, they made me.. with the 5 free points I had, and the free shipping code :/

they just... ugh.. take all my money :'(


----------



## elainecad (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered #11, they made me.. with the 5 free points I had, and the free shipping code :/

they just... ugh.. take all my money :'(





I know. Same here. How can you not resist!


----------



## amidea (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  now i have said i would only buy regular priced boxes this week. 

i will only buy a lucky box super box if $39 or under and it needs to be a good box say tony moly,dolly wink or you get my drift. 

i would love anti - ageing but I'm not feeling the love for the price ,maybe if its there at the end of the week it will be my leaving box.

looking at the mask box I'm like ooh sheets masks feeling the love then i look at this 



and it tells me its time you all brought the boxes instead.
i feel the same way.  i love masks and can barely resist a mask memebox, but then i think about the drawer of them i have at home and think i really don't need them...  but still tempting...


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 24, 2014)

I ordered the anti aging box.I am hopeless.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok more boxes, free shipping, points!!!! I am done for! Very done for. . . I have lost control and may never get it back again!!! This is ridiculous and unless I get some help I will be wasted away to Korea before we know it and it also sounds as many of you are not far behind! Where is the nearest Korea Memebox Psych Ward? Please point the way. . . .and join me there if you wish so we can have group therapy! Soon, very soon or it will be lost in Korealand for sure. . . . .help. . . I'm melting. . . . I'm melting. . .save me please!. . . .i. . Am. . . .melt. . .i. . . n. . . . . g. . . . . .


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone else feeling the product overload?

I'm sitting here after a pretty scary allergic reaction to something from Box 2, not having even touched half of the rest of the stuff, but still with two boxes laying untouched and another (#10) on its way in a month or two... I'm starting to feel like I'd rather spend my money on things other than Memebox, especially since I'm now going to be very very cautiously patch testing my way through my samples.

I'll still live vicariously through you all here, but man oh man, I'm just overwhelmed!


----------



## Kdlane (Mar 24, 2014)

My luckybox 1.0 finally arrived on Friday or Sat. If was stuck in incheon since the 6th of march. I first got and udated email tracking status.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am definitely feeling the product overload too!! I have about five boxes...and have only opened SOME of the products. I'm obsessed with a few that I use almost daily but I don't know how to layer all the different skincare items, so I just keep telling myself "another day"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote:
 




Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else feeling the product overload?

I'm sitting here after a pretty scary allergic reaction to something from Box 2, not having even touched half of the rest of the stuff, but still with two boxes laying untouched and another (#10) on its way in a month or two... I'm starting to feel like I'd rather spend my money on things other than Memebox, especially since I'm now going to be very very cautiously patch testing my way through my samples.

I'll still live vicariously through you all here, but man oh man, I'm just overwhelmed!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
A good way to go with layering is to go from lightest to heaviest. I just think, from watery texture to creamy texture. It might not always be the perfect rule, but it works the majority of the time! Especially with Asian skincare routines.

I super duper advise you to patch test and only add products one at a time, though! If anything happens, you want to know what you're going to stop using.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else feeling the product overload?

I'm sitting here after a pretty scary allergic reaction to something from Box 2, not having even touched half of the rest of the stuff, but still with two boxes laying untouched and another (#10) on its way in a month or two... I'm starting to feel like I'd rather spend my money on things other than Memebox, especially since I'm now going to be very very cautiously patch testing my way through my samples.

I'll still live vicariously through you all here, but man oh man, I'm just overwhelmed!
If you really don't want your boxes, I'm sure they would be pretty easy to sell to people who missed out.


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok more boxes, free shipping, points!!!! I am done for! Very done for. . . I have lost control and may never get it back again!!! This is ridiculous and unless I get some help I will be wasted away to Korea before we know it and it also sounds as many of you are not far behind! Where is the nearest Korea Memebox Psych Ward? Please point the way. . . .and join me there if you wish so we can have group therapy! Soon, very soon or it will be lost in Korealand for sure. . . . .help. . . I'm melting. . . . I'm melting. . .save me please!. . . .i. . Am. . . .melt. . .i. . . n. . . . . g. . . . . .
I will join you!  I have a HUGE problem!!!


----------



## kotoko (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you really don't want your boxes, I'm sure they would be pretty easy to sell to people who missed out. 
I totally want my boxes, I just can't imagine buying another.

Sure, I say that now...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 24, 2014)

I can join a going overboard club with Memebox. 
 
I can't remember spending this much on products from one place in a very long time. 
In fact I don't normal spend this much ever. 
 
My new "hobby" is expensive.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 24, 2014)

I have like 10 boxes coming and Im still checking almost everyday to see if any new ones are coming out. I feel like I've_ gotta catch them all _lol


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 25, 2014)

Superbox 7 is up! More Banila. I wish they'd let us know how many products are inside.

I expect a few more boxes to pop up this week. What to spend my points on?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Still incheon lol


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 25, 2014)

Aw great... they've just restocked lucky box #2.... thanks for the delimma memebox lol


----------



## veritazy (Mar 25, 2014)

3 new boxes overnight. Wow,memebox, just wow. 

I won't be surprise if they release one each day all week.

*stares dismally at credit card*


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay, changed it so you can only see those in stock too.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

dang it Memebox.

so lets see what I boxes I am waiting for (to be ship to me)...

#8, # 11, # 12, #13, # 14, # 15, # 16, Luckybox #2, For Him Box = 9 boxes. Debating if I should get the Anti-aging box and/or Mask box and/or Superbox #7.

Seriously... I have NEVER EVER EVER in my entire life have spent sooo much money at one company for cosmetic/skincare ever. And I joined meme not too long ago (about 3 months now) and have well spent hundreds and hundreds of dollars. /sigh/ i need to go to rehab seriously. Is there a rehab center for this? Please sign me up...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Me too" my rehab is called '!no more uk April onwards.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Me too" my rehab is called '!no more uk April onwards.

I wish I can go to that rehab. Unfortunately, I'm in the US so... &gt;.&gt; so much temptation.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm kinda almost glad I won't be able to buy any more boxes when March ends...


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm torn between Luckybox 2, box 11 and the mask box. Too many choices so little budget lol!! Edited:changed Luckybox 11 to box 11


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> I'm torn between Luckybox 2, box 11 and the mask box. Too many choices so little budget lol!! Edited:changed Luckybox 11 to box 11


 We will be there soon


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm glad, too - the break from international shipping should hopefully give our wallets time to bounce back. And we do have our Meme-fix coming because of all the pre-ordered boxes that will ship till October!

Does anyone know if our points will last for a long while? I have $3 left but if I don't spend it by the 31st (which I will lol), I hope it will stick around when they resume international shipping.


----------



## payopayo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days after finding it when googling for discussions about memebox, as I'm currently as obsessed with it as everyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've gotten Memebox #7, with Luckybox #1 restock version on the way!  As I'm a uni student, I don't have very much expendable income so I'm cutting myself off from any more boxes..._after_ I use the new $7 coupon and 5 memepoints that expire on the 31st, that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($18 memebox? Yes please!)

I was hoping you could offer some guidance -- I simply can't decide what to get out of the cheaper boxes!! Memebox #11, Hair &amp; Body, or the Luckybox #2 restock?!   (I've got more face masks than I know what to do with, so luckily there's one eliminated.)  I'd go with Hair &amp; Body just for the sake of being able to spread out the types of products I'm amassing (I really don't want to end up with face product overload, as some of you have been discussing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), but I'm not suuuuper interested (and I tend to be picky) in hair/body products themselves, and I am hoping for some makeup... Does Luckybox #2 seem like a good choice, based on possible popular items that might be included?  Is there anything people are hoping will be included in it?

Aaaagh, my fear is that I'll get something and then regret it after seeing the results of the other boxes and being jealous, lol!  Memebox, you should NOT be causing me this much mental strain!


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad, too - the break from international shipping should hopefully give our wallets time to bounce back. And we do have our Meme-fix coming because of all the pre-ordered boxes that will ship till October!

Does anyone know if our points will last for a long while? I have $3 left but if I don't spend it by the 31st (which I will lol), I hope it will stick around when they resume international shipping.
If you log in to memebox.com and go in to your account information on the left side of the page you will see a bullet list. You Click on the meme points bullet and it tells you how you earned all your points and when they expire.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you log in to memebox.com and go in to your account information on the left side of the page you will see a bullet list. You Click on the meme points bullet and it tells you how you earned all your points and when they expire.
Ah, thanks muchly! It expires on April 29 so I have to spend it by the 31st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 25, 2014)

That didn't take me too long. I ordered restock of Luckybox #2. Used the free shipping code and my extra 3 points. I wanted the Dr. Jart eye serum. So, yay! I would die if Luckybox #3 comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *payopayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days after finding it when googling for discussions about memebox, as I'm currently as obsessed with it as everyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've gotten Memebox #7, with Luckybox #1 restock version on the way!  As I'm a uni student, I don't have very much expendable income so I'm cutting myself off from any more boxes..._after_ I use the new $7 coupon and 5 memepoints that expire on the 31st, that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($18 memebox? Yes please!)

I was hoping you could offer some guidance -- I simply can't decide what to get out of the cheaper boxes!! Memebox #11, Hair &amp; Body, or the Luckybox #2 restock?!   (I've got more face masks than I know what to do with, so luckily there's one eliminated.)  I'd go with Hair &amp; Body just for the sake of being able to spread out the types of products I'm amassing (I really don't want to end up with face product overload, as some of you have been discussing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), but I'm not suuuuper interested (and I tend to be picky) in hair/body products themselves, and I am hoping for some makeup... Does Luckybox #2 seem like a good choice, based on possible popular items that might be included?  Is there anything people are hoping will be included in it?

Aaaagh, my fear is that I'll get something and then regret it after seeing the results of the other boxes and being jealous, lol!  Memebox, you should NOT be causing me this much mental strain!

I think Luckybox #2 would be a good choice. It'll contain some of the best products from previous boxes so you'll have a chance to try things which may be unavailable otherwise. And Luckybox #1 was such a great value for money with a really good choice of products that I believe you'll be landing a great deal. There are already 2 spoilers for the contents of this box on fb so you can check them out.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Just took a long walk for a short distance to collect a parcel. Sadly wasn't meme, just two other boxes instead.


----------



## migasa (Mar 25, 2014)

They removed a small box Banila. It was only Superbox # 7


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> They removed a small box Banila. It was only Superbox # 7


 I thought it was sold out


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

> They removed a small box Banila. It was only Superbox # 7


 This was a memebox at $39 it sold out overnight Superbox7 is a bigger box and $49 with an added mascara in These banila boxes were 2 totally different boxes the first one sold as a regular memebox if this makes sense.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Hopefully two more boxes shipping for me today.......


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 25, 2014)

They just put up lucky box 3 w/ a dupe product from lucky 2. I hope it's the Dr Jart eye serum so I only need to buy one box.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 25, 2014)

&gt;.&lt; I was hoping they wouldn't post lucky box 3 so soon! lol


----------



## liljeweli (Mar 25, 2014)

My gosh! I'm so torn!! I was like: 'okay mask edition box it is'... then clicked refresh and BAM luckybox 3! Ahhh!! &gt;&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Gonna wait until weekend and see if there is a skin food box


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think this is going to be an agonizing week for a lotta people. lol!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

Just brought my first lucky box for $5 using points and SHIP4CHEAP code Luckybox3.


----------



## queeenb (Mar 25, 2014)

Really memebox?! Lucky box 3?! Fffuuuu. Oh well. I went ahead &amp; bought 2 lucky box 2's cuz I don't want to feel what I felt when I didn't have it. Also, the hair/body meme hoping that the anti hairloss pack is there. After that, I should be ok for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or not lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Just brought my first lucky box for $5 using points and SHIP4CHEAP code Luckybox3.


 Oh, I thought you got one and two.


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 25, 2014)

I just bought Lucky Box 3 - I had to pay my gas and electricity bills straight afterwards so I didn't feel so bad!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

> Oh, I thought you got one and two.


 No never. only brought the regular boxes and all bar one superboxes .ðŸ˜‡ They said more boxes are coming out this week as it's last week for many in an email reply I woke up to. Still no reply to missing superbox2 though.ðŸ˜ž. I am going food shopping now while I still have money ðŸ˜¬be back in an hour.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> No never. only brought the regular boxes and all bar one superboxes .ðŸ˜‡ They said more boxes are coming out this week as it's last week for many in an email reply I woke up to. Still no reply to missing superbox2 though.ðŸ˜ž. I am going food shopping now while I still have money ðŸ˜¬be back in an hour.


 See you then. Gotta do my love me beauty and souk souk reviews today.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

> See you then. Gotta do my love me beauty and souk souk reviews today.


 Oh I've done those both great boxes I'm doing loot crate today and maybe one more.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Oh I've done those both great boxes I'm doing loot crate today and maybe one more.


 LOl' done Lootcrate but had Royal Mail issues so these are late.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 25, 2014)

Just purchased luckybox #3 too! It was only a matter of time they released it! Managed to use the 5 points i had and also the free shipping coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 25, 2014)

Im going to wait until march 31st to make anymore purchases just in case. lol If lucky box # 3 is sold out then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im going to wait until march 31st to make anymore purchases just in case. lol If lucky box # 3 is sold out then it wasn't meant to be.





Wish I could be that pragmatic - but I'm like "I must get it NOWWWWWW"

My Paypal account has never seen so much action as it has in the last 4 weeks!


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wish I could be that pragmatic - but I'm like "I must get it NOWWWWWW"

My Paypal account has never seen so much action as it has in the last 4 weeks!
Its a little easier since I just purchased 2 boxes this morning. lol But I can Barely hold myself back from buying this box too! 





Ive so addicted. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Every time I buy they bring out something better.." Must not buy.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I Think this company is praying off woman LOL... Not being negative or anything but, I've already purchased 3 boxes, and I first heard about Memebox a week or two ago.... I mean they keep pumping out all these boxes within 1 or 2 day intervals...Its kinda crazy, I think Ive spent 180$ on 4 boxes in one week. I dunno if Im going to continue my love affair with Memebox or not, it add's up and I already have stuff I don't even use sitting in some boxes...


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Omg, they have Superbox 7 out now.... wtf man lol I got to feed my family HHAHA Ughh  Lucky box 2 is restocked....

Disregard my POST Above this post lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Worried for the rest of the week. It is only Tuesday.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Worried for the rest of the week. It is only Tuesday.
Yea.. I don't get paid until Thursday, Thank god.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im going to wait until march 31st to make anymore purchases just in case. lol If lucky box # 3 is sold out then it wasn't meant to be.







I'm trying to do the same. I'm just going to wait until the end of the week to choose. If one runs out then I can always hope for a re-stock in a few weeks.  (There are always SO many boxes! 



)

Cant imagine how hard it is to resist if I were cut off on 3/31.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, so after a long holiday in Korea it has arrived today.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm trying to do the same. I'm just going to wait until the end of the week to choose. If one runs out then I can always hope for a re-stock in a few weeks.  (There are always SO many boxes! 



)

Cant imagine how hard it is to resist if I were cut off on 3/31. 
It IS incredibly hard! Everytime anything new pops up at their site I start thinking how many more boxes I should buy before I get cut off from the source LOL Trying to be tough but that's not easy at all. I should get some extra money this week so I should really for it and wait to see what else they're going to invent...

Do you know if the shipping cost stays the same when you order 2 boxes at the same time? I'm trying to decide if I should buy everything in one go and then when I use the free shipping coupon, will it cover the whole cost?


----------



## Yinwai (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey girls! Long time lurker and huge fan of Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm receiving my Superbox 3 hydration edition tomorrow morning, so I'll post a pic of it then!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay, so after a long holiday in Korea it has arrived today.
hope my super box 2 arrives, i think a pallet as missed off as tracking for a box at heathrow shows its been in incheon since start of march and flew over yesterday to heathrow at customs 10 pm, and others in europe and asia have got there boxes today.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone know the shipping date of Memebox #10? I'm making myself a note since the removed sold out boxes from their site,


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anyone bought the  Memebox For Him? I'm considering buying it for the boyfriend...


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone bought the  Memebox For Him? I'm considering buying it for the boyfriend... 
I've bought it but it's gonna be shipped on April, 1 so I can't say what's inside


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Hey girls! Long time lurker and huge fan of Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm receiving my Superbox 3 hydration edition tomorrow morning, so I'll post a pic of it then!


 Great news!! I ordered this but it's still in Korea . Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone know the shipping date of Memebox #10?
I'm making myself a note since the removed sold out boxes from their site,
may 13th


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've bought it but it's gonna be shipped on April, 1 so I can't say what's inside





I'm considering it...he always says "Oh I wish I had a box" haha...and he uses a few skin things from Ulta (that Jack Black or whatever that brand is) so I figure this would be good for him. Plus we get 5 points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can we use the Free Shipping code twice? Like, if I order this with free shipping...and then order another box with the code and my 5 points we'll get from the Memebox for Him?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Anyone know the shipping date of Memebox #10? I'm making myself a note since the removed sold out boxes from their site,


 Page 94 on the thread has the dates for all except newest boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

I am just thankful memebox has no 'worms' as my toddler is making a mess with ones from my other boxes.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 25, 2014)

My SB2 was accepted in NY on the 22cd, hope it moves soon!


----------



## Yinwai (Mar 25, 2014)

Aww sorry to hear that it's still in Korea. I live in Japan, so even with standard shipping, it arrives in 5 days!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm considering it...he always says "Oh I wish I had a box" haha...and he uses a few skin things from Ulta (that Jack Black or whatever that brand is) so I figure this would be good for him. Plus we get 5 points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can we use the Free Shipping code twice? Like, if I order this with free shipping...and then order another box with the code and my 5 points we'll get from the Memebox for Him? 
I bought some beauty boxes for my hubby before and he totally enjoyed them so I ordered this one too. I think that if your guy is even remotely interested in skin and body care he would like the box. It's really much fun to get a box full of new stuff, even for the guys LOL

And yes, I got 5 points for this. Unfortunately, the free shipping code is a one-time only so I'm trying to wait and buy more boxes at once


----------



## Yinwai (Mar 25, 2014)

> Great news!! I ordered this but it's still in Korea . Can't wait to see pics.


 Aww sorry to hear that it's still in Korea. I live in Japan, so even with standard shipping, it arrives in 5 days!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 25, 2014)

My SB2 is here. Yay! Weird, the tracking still says Incheon. Now I need to finish up the last of my points. I wonder if they will have a last box for the next 5-6 days. If not, I'll get the Banila Co Superbox.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

I am guessing there be quite a few more boxes. I hope for ones released in May as April will be manic for me due to campnanowrimo


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am guessing there be quite a few more boxes. I hope for ones released in May as April will be manic for me due to campnanowrimo
I'm doing Camp as well, though this time it's only 25k words - I'll do another 25k in July and 50k in November. I did 75k in one camp last year and almost collapsed trying to think up subplots lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> I'm doing Camp as well, though this time it's only 25k words - I'll do another 25k in July and 50k in November. I did 75k in one camp last year and almost collapsed trying to think up subplots lol


 Doing fifty, but just finished a 50k book for the series I started at NANOWRIMO. Hoping to do 50k in July too. But at least nano keeps me out of mischief.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It IS incredibly hard! Everytime anything new pops up at their site I start thinking how many more boxes I should buy before I get cut off from the source LOL Trying to be tough but that's not easy at all. I should get some extra money this week so I should really for it and wait to see what else they're going to invent...

Do you know if the shipping cost stays the same when you order 2 boxes at the same time? I'm trying to decide if I should buy everything in one go and then when I use the free shipping coupon, will it cover the whole cost?

2 boxes (or more) equals 1 shipping.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope Lucky box 2 # is still available by thursday!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> I hope Lucky box 2 # is still available by thursday!


 Might be as it is a restock


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Might be as it is a restock
Hmmmm I just cant decide, I mean, If I order Lucky Box 2 , and Lucky box 3 Ill get a same item in 3 from 2, so Ill have duplicates... Maybe I should just get #3, but I want the tea tree oil stuff...


----------



## angienharry (Mar 25, 2014)

> I'm considering it...he always says "Oh I wish I had a box" haha...and he uses a few skin things from UltaÂ (that Jack Black or whatever that brand is) so I figure this would be good for him. Plus we get 5 points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can we use the Free Shipping code twice? Like, if I order this with free shipping...and then order another box with the code and my 5 points we'll get from the Memebox for Him?Â


 The email stated it was a one time use code.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Hmmmm I just cant decide, I mean, If I order Lucky Box 2 , and Lucky box 3 Ill get a same item in 3 from 2, so Ill have duplicates... Maybe I should just get #3, but I want the tea tree oil stuff...


 I probably won't get three for that reason as there is a possibility I could get three of the same thing.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Although three make up sets from seven would be amazing.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

On my email t says before march 31st does this mean orders on 31st are ok or not?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

GIRLS ! I'M IN LOVE !  I FOUND A KOREAN LIP TINT thats much cheaper than Benefits and it doesnt dry out my lips or is stinky like Benefit brands are !!

http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pop-tint/

and this place has free shipping on ALL USA orders till April 30th !!

Next day my lips are soft, I found a lip tint that doesnt dry out my lips, Im sooo happy. With Benefit tints I wake up next day with my lips cracked, dry .

I tried the ORANGE (which is comparable to the Benefits Cha Cha)  last night and want to get the other two. I have to officially say Im never going to buy a Benefit tint again when I can buy these and I like them much better !

Please note that I only tried the Orange color and still have to try the other two which are going to rival Posie tint and the original Benetint. If they are as good as the Orange, Im hooked


----------



## Patantao (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Although three make up sets from seven would be amazing.
One can wish for it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

cont....Well, not to promote another korean site..., is Memebox carrying the Lioele Lip tints too? Ill go check. and if not I should request it.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Great.. I just brought the For Him box last night and now they have luckybox 3 out and I just broughy it too. Meme, why dont you just take my bank with you....


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 25, 2014)

> GIRLS !! IM IN LOVE !!!!Â  I FOUND A KOREAN LIP TINT thats much cheaper than Benefits and it doesnt dry out my lips or is stinky like Benefit brands are !!! http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pop-tint/ and this place has free shipping on ALL USA orders till April 30th !! Next day my lips are soft, I found a lip tint that doesnt dry out my lips, Im sooo happy. With Benefit tints I wake up next day with my lips cracked, dry . OMG ! I LOVE IT ! I tried the ORANGE (which is comparable to the Benefits Cha Cha)Â  last night and want to get the other two. I have to officially say Im never going to buy a Benefit tint again when I can buy these and I like them much better ! Please note that I only tried the Orange color and still have to try the other two which are going to rival Posie tint and the original Benetint. If they are as good as the Orange, Im hooked


 Lol why did I look at this?! The holika holika cat blush! So pretty.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

The tonymoly one in lucky box one is very nice.


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 25, 2014)

I found my Luckybox #1 next to my door this morning! Looks like they didn't update my tracking number past Incheon. But unfortunately I had to run to class so I didn't even get a chance to ogle the bright pink packaging. I'm so anxious to open it, can't wait. 

Hope everyone gets their packages soon!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Page 94 on the thread has the dates for all except newest boxes.
Okay since this week will be a little crazy, and the previous boxes have been removed, here is the latest schedule again;

*BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPED *

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th 

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th 

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st 

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. : *Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

ALSO:

*Memebox Restocked* (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT

Memebox #3Memebox #5Memebox #5-2Memebox #6Memebox #6-2

I have the strangest feeling that they have someone from memebox monitoring this thread and activities around the web (because why not, it's a growing business). *So hey memebox, give me a box for troubled skin!!!!*

p/s I realized they have almost double amount of boxes in April than they have in March.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Okay since this week will be a little crazy, and the previous boxes has been removed, here is the latest schedule again; *BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPEDÂ * *Superbox #2 Makeup edition**:Â *Shipping date: March 14thÂ  *Memebox #7:*Â Start shippingÂ on March 18thÂ  *Superbox#3 Hydration box:Â *Shipping date: March 21stÂ  *Superbox #4 (Etude House):**Â *Start shipping date: March 25th *Memebox #8:Â *Start shipping on March 25th *Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only):Â *Shipping date: March 25th *BOXES FOR APRIL* *Luckybox #1 restocked:*Â Start shipping date: April 1st *MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition)Â *: Start shipping April 1 *Memebox #9:Â *Start shipping on April 15 *MEMEBOX by Banila Co.Â :* Start shipping April 15 *Luckybox #2:Â *Start shipping date: April 16 *Superbox #5 Burst of color:**Â *Shipping date: April 16th *Luckybox #3:Â *Start shipping date: April 17 *Memebox The Mask Edition:* Shipping 23rd April *Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:*Â Shipping 23th April *Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping 24th April *BOXES FOR MAY* *Memebox #10:*Â Start shipping on May 13 *Memebox #11:*Â Start shipping date: May 24th *LATER BOXESÂ * *Memebox #12:*Â Start shipping date: JuneÂ 24th *Memebox #13:*Â Start shipping date: JulyÂ 24th *Memebox #14:*Â Start shipping date: AugustÂ 24th *Memebox #15:Â *Start shipping date: SeptemberÂ 24th *Memebox #16:Â *Start shipping date: OctoberÂ 24th ALSO: *Memebox Restocked*Â (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT Memebox #3 Memebox #5 Memebox #5-2 Memebox #6 Memebox #6-2 I have the strangest feeling that they have someone from memebox monitoring this thread and activities around the web (because why not, it's a growing business). *So hey memebox, give me a box for troubled skin!!!!* p/s I realized they have almost double amount of boxes in April than they have in March.


 Thank you, love you for that.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

I want tony moly or skin food....


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg, they have Superbox 7 out now.... wtf man lol I got to feed my family HHAHA Ughh  Lucky box 2 is restocked....

Disregard my POST Above this post lol


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 25, 2014)

After ordering Luckybox 3 this morning I have 8 on the way.Can we say help? I am hoping for a skin food box sometime soon.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want tony moly or skin food....
Those two brands are divine...

And if they could include lip colours from 3 Concept Eyes in any of the coming boxes, I'll be so stoked! They are all much more expensive online than retail price (like $10 more per item...insannne!).


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> After ordering Luckybox 3 this morning I have 8 on the way.Can we say help? I am hoping for a skin food box sometime soon.


 Mine are in double figures... I am sick..... So sick.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 25, 2014)

i have 4 boxes shipping my birthday week in april, does a happy dance as thats all the presents i will recieve,


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

awww man..... memebox 11 is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they ever restock memebox globals? I dont think Im going to order banilla box superbox 7... I already ordered banilla memebox.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  awww man..... memebox 11 is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they ever restock memebox globals?
UGH! I had it in my cart!!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

12 will be up soon then.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 25, 2014)

> awww man..... memebox 11 is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do they ever restock memebox globals? I dont think Im going to order banilla box superbox 7... I already ordered banilla memebox.


 They have...but I wouldn't count on it. Even if they restock they might not have many and who knows when they'll do it, if they do it.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm on the fence about ordering Lucky box 3. It says:"Weâ€™ve included a whole different set of goodies from what you saw in Luckybox #1 &amp; #2, except for one product we thought every Luckybox purchaser should own! (Hint: Product from Luckybox #2) so be prepared to be enthralled once more!"

I wonder which that product from LB2 is?!? Any ideas/guesses, people?

Also, I have normal boxes 4 and 5 but not 1-3 or 6-8 and wonder how many repetitions from boxes 4 and 5 will make their way into LB3. Feel free to suggest what I must do, since I already have conflicting opinions every five second.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

Only product I really want now are those lips things.... But more for comic value.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wish I could be that pragmatic - but I'm like "I must get it NOWWWWWW"

My Paypal account has never seen so much action as it has in the last 4 weeks!
HAHAHA mine too.. i wonder if they're going to call me to see if it was actually me purchasing.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love to try the brilliant love heart lip care system. It looks super fun and seemingly received good reviews. Has anyone here tried it?  Hopefully, it is not a messy concoction.  If it is included in Luckybox 2, I will probably faint. As of now,  I am tempted to pick up Luckybox 3 -- but I am left wondering what the repeat product could be.... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone bought the  Memebox For Him? I'm considering buying it for the boyfriend... 
I DID!!! =]


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

No real point here as Mr Grumpypants is barely acquainted with face wash.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GIRLS ! I'M IN LOVE !  I FOUND A KOREAN LIP TINT thats much cheaper than Benefits and it doesnt dry out my lips or is stinky like Benefit brands are !!

http://www.beauteque.com/lioele-pop-tint/

and this place has free shipping on ALL USA orders till April 30th !!

Next day my lips are soft, I found a lip tint that doesnt dry out my lips, Im sooo happy. With Benefit tints I wake up next day with my lips cracked, dry .

I tried the ORANGE (which is comparable to the Benefits Cha Cha)  last night and want to get the other two. I have to officially say Im never going to buy a Benefit tint again when I can buy these and I like them much better !

Please note that I only tried the Orange color and still have to try the other two which are going to rival Posie tint and the original Benetint. If they are as good as the Orange, Im hooked
I got hooked on a sample from Beauteque, too!  Its called Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack.  I'm a bad person, though, and I bought the full size on Amazon for cheaper than Beauteque has it on their site.

I think I may email Memebox and say get Lioele products!  Or maybe Lioele and tell them to set up a deal with Memebox or something!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No real point here as Mr Grumpypants is barely acquainted with face wash.
I wish more men would realize that skin care isnt going to give them red lips or lashes, lol. I wish mine can do pore and blackhead treatments before he gets older and it gets clogged and worsen. Everytime I bring it up though he looks horrified and repulsed, lol

My other pet peeve is men on television with shiny, greasy and oily faces, I think they need to wear some powder or use oil blotting papers or something if they arent in some action scene or playing sports . If I was a guy, I would make sure my face is matte when Im interviewing  or out in public, Men are impossible, lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

My hubby is forty two, I am not btw, and old habits run deep. To be honest I have only been really interested in these things since may and only really wearing make up since October so can't really preach at him.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I got hooked on a sample from Beauteque, too!  Its called Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack.  I'm a bad person, though, and I bought the full size on Amazon for cheaper than Beauteque has it on their site.

I think I may email Memebox and say get Lioele products!  Or maybe Lioele and tell them to set up a deal with Memebox or something!
Oh, that sounds good ! And Ill check out that Waterdrop sleeping pack !  Wherever we buy it at least we are bringing in more awareness of alternative cosmetic lines which benefits everyone really.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My hubby is forty two, I am not btw, and old habits run deep. To be honest I have only been really interested in these things since may and only really wearing make up since October so can't really preach at him.

Ive begun seriously interested in makeup just recently as well. My daughter however is pre teen and jumping right in. Ill be sure though to be picky on products so her  skin doesnt pre maturely age. But they are making better makeup now that conditions skin and improves it while wearing, We live in good times.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yinwai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey girls! Long time lurker and huge fan of Memebox




I'm receiving my Superbox 3 hydration edition tomorrow morning, so I'll post a pic of it then!
Please do!!  It's not sold out yet and I'd love to know what products were in there!  I thought about getting Superbox #3 for awhile but then I got Memebox #11 instead.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> Ive begun seriously interested in makeup just recently as well. My daughter however is pre teen and jumping right in. Ill be sure though to be picky on products so herÂ  skin doesnt pre maturely age. But they are making better makeup now that conditions skin and improves it while wearing, We live in good times.


 SAdly my two year old son likes my beauty boxes..... He once cried because I wouldn't let him keep my brand new lip butters... I hope he grows out of it.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SAdly my two year old son likes my beauty boxes..... He once cried because I wouldn't let him keep my brand new lip butters... I hope he grows out of it.


My 2 year old daughter takes all my lipsticks, blush, and eyeshadow an destroy's them, Im talking 25 dollar lipsticks lol


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


SAdly my two year old son likes my beauty boxes..... He once cried because I wouldn't let him keep my brand new lip butters... I hope he grows out of it.

LOL ! My four year old son helps me unpack my deliveries. He will imitate me and watches me the most cause hes mad at his Dad the disciplinarian who makes him sit in corners, lol and my son wont forgive him. lol, so hes most happy looking at my lotions and perfumes. It better change soon, I agree, lol


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ive begun seriously interested in makeup just recently as well. My daughter however is pre teen and jumping right in. Ill be sure though to be picky on products so her  skin doesnt pre maturely age. But they are making better makeup now that conditions skin and improves it while wearing, We live in good times.
this is me!  I just started really getting into it and by 11 year old is all about it!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *payopayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread for a few days after finding it when googling for discussions about memebox, as I'm currently as obsessed with it as everyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've gotten Memebox #7, with Luckybox #1 restock version on the way!  As I'm a uni student, I don't have very much expendable income so I'm cutting myself off from any more boxes..._after_ I use the new $7 coupon and 5 memepoints that expire on the 31st, that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($18 memebox? Yes please!)

I was hoping you could offer some guidance -- I simply can't decide what to get out of the cheaper boxes!! Memebox #11, Hair &amp; Body, or the Luckybox #2 restock?!   (I've got more face masks than I know what to do with, so luckily there's one eliminated.)  I'd go with Hair &amp; Body just for the sake of being able to spread out the types of products I'm amassing (I really don't want to end up with face product overload, as some of you have been discussing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), but I'm not suuuuper interested (and I tend to be picky) in hair/body products themselves, and I am hoping for some makeup... Does Luckybox #2 seem like a good choice, based on possible popular items that might be included?  Is there anything people are hoping will be included in it?

Aaaagh, my fear is that I'll get something and then regret it after seeing the results of the other boxes and being jealous, lol!  Memebox, you should NOT be causing me this much mental strain!

I think if you've seen all the previous memeboxes and have an interest in those items, I would get a luckybox! they seem to have the best variety overall since they're filled with items from past boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay since this week will be a little crazy, and the previous boxes have been removed, here is the latest schedule again;

*BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPED *

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th 

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th 

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st 

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. : *Start shipping April 15

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17

*Memebox The Mask Edition:* Shipping 23rd April

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping 23th April

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping 24th April

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May 13

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

ALSO:

*Memebox Restocked* (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT

Memebox #3Memebox #5Memebox #5-2Memebox #6Memebox #6-2

I have the strangest feeling that they have someone from memebox monitoring this thread and activities around the web (because why not, it's a growing business). *So hey memebox, give me a box for troubled skin!!!!*

p/s I realized they have almost double amount of boxes in April than they have in March.
That's so great - thank you! I'd be also very willing to get a box for trouble prone combination/oily skin!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
2 boxes (or more) equals 1 shipping.
Thanks, I'll probably wait and order more than one then... Maybe LOL


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

My 2 year old daughter takes all my lipsticks, blush, and eyeshadow an destroy's them, Im talking 25 dollar lipsticks lol

My son had a mission to break all of my sunglasses, lol, Hed take each stem handle and rip it apart . lol. I went cheap after that, bought glasses from dollar stores

Luckily my makeup sofar is safe

Back to Memetalk (smiles) I figured 11 would sell out when they did that free shipping. I dont have enough money for the Superboxes though, Ill  stick to the basics for now. Just one product alone retail I get my moneys worth so Im happy.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 25, 2014)

I caved.

I got the Anti-Aging Superbox 6 (this was the one I really wanted!)

LuckyBox #3 - (since I missed out on the first 4 boxes and won't be getting box 8)

Mask Box - (not sure why I ordered this one, but I was curious to see the variety)

Used the Ship4Cheap code and was only charged $6.99 shipping for all 3 boxes!

(glitch on their site maybe?)

Plus I had a bunch of  memepoints. So the damage wasnt too bad.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is me!  I just started really getting into it and by 11 year old is all about it!
My former self would think they are growing up to fast until I see their true nature with my very own eyes. then I think back to when I was that age, I wanted to grow up ! Mine lost interest in toys long ago and it will soon be makeup and boys

My daughter loves the Memebox unpacking , Id like to get her the Mermaid liners . Have they appeared in a box yet?

I got the Jasoyup Herb tea Tin from box number 7. and that was adorable. Her eyes popped out when she saw it.

Im loving the Korean way of packaging and being fun. =)


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My former self would think they are growing up to fast until I see their true nature with my very own eyes. then I think back to when I was that age, I wanted to grow up ! Mine lost interest in toys long ago and it will soon be makeup and boys

My daughter loves the Memebox unpacking , Id like to get her the Mermaid liners . Have they appeared in a box yet?

I got the Jasoyup Herb tea Tin from box number 7. and that was adorable. Her eyes popped out when she saw it.

Im loving the Korean way of packaging and being fun. =)
The mermaid liners were in Superbox #2.

They are currently on sale today on the website though!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The mermaid liners were in Superbox #2.

They are currently on sale today on the website though!
Nice, thank you ! I would consider it now along with the Coccoon balls, Im so tempted after hear how they clear up pores. I looked up Amazon and found out theres a fraudster selling cocoon balls with a tiny bit of silk over plain cotton molded to look like cocoons ! so for this particular item, I would prefer to buy it off Memebox or a reputable site.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought the banila co. Superbox using the 5 bonus Meme Points and the free shipping coupon. NO REGRETS WHATSOEVER. I'm going to be in makeup/skincare heaven with the TheFaceShop, Etude House, and banila co. Superbox + Memebox haha :3


----------



## veritazy (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought the banila co. Superbox using the 5 bonus Meme Points and the free shipping coupon. NO REGRETS WHATSOEVER. I'm going to be in makeup/skincare heaven with the TheFaceShop, Etude House, and banila co. Superbox + Memebox haha :3

heaven sounds about right.

envvyyyy!! I wish I could do the same but I need to feed myself and save up for summer.


----------



## payopayo (Mar 25, 2014)

*N**OO*OOoooooooo_ooooooooooooooo!!_

Luckybox #3?!  Memebox, _stop!  _(crumples weakly onto the floor)

Luckybox #2...or Luckybox #3... how do I decide?  What else are they going to come out with before Monday? My poor, precious money...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2014)

> *N**O**O*OOoooooooo_ooooooooooooooo!!_ Luckybox #3?! Â Memebox,Â _stop! Â _(crumples weakly onto the floor) Luckybox #2...or Luckybox #3... how do I decide? Â What else are they going to come out with before Monday? My poor, precious money...


 It should calm down in April though.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I need to convince my fiance to buy me another box...one that ships sooner than box #11 IN MAY!! I'm too impatient.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 25, 2014)

> Okay since this week will be a little crazy, and the previous boxes haveÂ been removed, here is the latest schedule again; *BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPEDÂ * *Superbox #2 Makeup edition**:Â *Shipping date: March 14thÂ  *Memebox #7:*Â Start shippingÂ on March 18thÂ  *Superbox#3 Hydration box:Â *Shipping date: March 21stÂ  *Superbox #4 (Etude House):**Â *Start shipping date: March 25th *Memebox #8:Â *Start shipping on March 25th *Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only):Â *Shipping date: March 25th *BOXES FOR APRIL* *Luckybox #1 restocked:*Â Start shipping date: April 1st *MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition)Â *: Start shipping April 1 *Memebox #9:Â *Start shipping on April 15 *MEMEBOX by Banila Co.Â :* Start shipping April 15 *Luckybox #2:Â *Start shipping date: April 16 *Superbox #5 Burst of color:**Â *Shipping date: April 16th *Luckybox #3:Â *Start shipping date: April 17 *Memebox The Mask Edition:* Shipping 23rd April *Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:*Â Shipping 23th April *Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping 24th April *BOXES FOR MAY* *Memebox #10:*Â Start shipping on May 13 *Memebox #11:*Â Start shipping date: May 24th *LATER BOXESÂ * *Memebox #12:*Â Start shipping date: JuneÂ 24th *Memebox #13:*Â Start shipping date: JulyÂ 24th *Memebox #14:*Â Start shipping date: AugustÂ 24th *Memebox #15:Â *Start shipping date: SeptemberÂ 24th *Memebox #16:Â *Start shipping date: OctoberÂ 24th ALSO: *Memebox Restocked*Â (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT Memebox #3 Memebox #5 Memebox #5-2 Memebox #6 Memebox #6-2 I have the strangest feeling that they have someone from memebox monitoring this thread and activities around the web (because why not, it's a growing business). *So hey memebox, give me a box for troubled skin!!!!* p/s I realized they have almost double amount of boxes in April than they have in March.


 There is one more box you can add to April. Memebox for Hair &amp; Body - Shipping: April 23rd I just realized, if I didn't buy the mask edition &amp; hair and body boxes, I would have had no boxes shipping at all in April. So I will have 2 ship in April and 2 in May. I now have all the dates I needed for my ship date list I was making myself. Thanks to all who helped!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Wish super box 4 restocked


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Luckybox #3 Superbox #2 Memebox The Mask Edition  Superbox #7 Luckybox #2 Superbox #6 
Not sure weather or not to click the "Proceed to Checkout" or not lol


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 25, 2014)

I've never ordered a memebox but so enthralled by this thread.  Should I do Lucky box 2 or 3? Any recommendations?


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never ordered a memebox but so enthralled by this thread.  Should I do Lucky box 2 or 3? Any recommendations?

That is a TOUGH choice...

I couldn't even pick so I bought them both, even though I have bought most boxes.. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Disneyfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never ordered a memebox but so enthralled by this thread.  Should I do Lucky box 2 or 3? Any recommendations?
There are a few spoilers for LuckyBox #2 on the Memebox FB page. If you like them then go w/ #2.

Otherwise go w/ 3.

LuckyBox #1 was an insane value btw. So we have high hopes for the luckyboxes!


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the luckybox #1 restocked will contain the exact same items as the ones previously sent? I've pretty much lost count of all the boxes i'm waiting on... =O There's too many! I probably need to create my own schedule of when the ones i ordered are shipping out haha ^^" Also, didn't realise they released memebox #12 separately today.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtfreak memebox!!! I just bough lucky box 3, Mask edition, and the banila co and they just released #12???!!!!! Someone stop meeeeeeeee pleassseeeee lol


----------



## queeenb (Mar 25, 2014)

> Wtfreak memebox!!! I just bough lucky box 3, Mask edition, and the banila co and they just released #12???!!!!! Someone stop meeeeeeeee pleassseeeee lol


 Lol I've learned to turn the other cheek. I accepted the fact that I won't be getting all of them. It's just waaay too much!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love some spoilers for Luckybox 3 and the Hair and Body box. It would make my day if the hair-related products consisted of a high-end shampoo and conditioner sans sulfates and the like. I am so finicky about my hair products.

I was wondering if there was a Korean brand similar to the Lush brand in terms of natural, handmade etc.... if anyone knows, please do tell.


----------



## QueenJane (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally made a decision:Lucky box 3 and memebox 12! Used my points so it cost me 14.99!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need them to release 14 before the 31st! I can use my points and free shipping...and get RID of these points so I'm not tempted to keep buying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG. There is a memebox for oil and troubles just posted. I can't keep up!!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

Are you serious? Someone from memebox must monitor this forum. I could have sworn someone recently inquired about such a box on here. Or perhaps I am mistaken!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> OMG. There is a memebox for oil and troubles just posted. I can't keep up!!


 Memebox is totally reading this thread. Didn't someone just post earlier today that they wanted a box like that? Memebox if you're listening I want a mask box, but not sheet masks. And a Skin Food box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 25, 2014)

Yay finally one I don't need! Sitting in the fence about the new Banilla one though ...... Given I bought the other one


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you serious? Someone from memebox must monitor this forum. I could have sworn someone recently inquired about such a box on here. Or perhaps I am mistaken!

I think you are correct. I feel as if people just mentioned this in the past day and now it pops out on their site and I swear it was not there this morning. I just went on so I could try to figure out which boxes I wanted to get and the options are out of this world!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG. There is a memebox for oil and troubles just posted. I can't keep up!!

So awesome LOL I can't afford anymore boxes but that one would be amazing!

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you serious? Someone from memebox must monitor this forum. I could have sworn someone recently inquired about such a box on here. Or perhaps I am mistaken!
Yep. Someone did mention wanting that box. I would blame memebox for checking out this forum. It's the perfect place to get customer feedback and new ideas!


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Memebox is totally reading this thread. Didn't someone just post earlier today that they wanted a box like that?

Memebox if you're listening I want a mask box, but not sheet masks. And a Skin Food box.





I want a skin food box too!! I am wondering if they will release one and it is holding me back from placing my order now!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Memebox is totally reading this thread. Didn't someone just post earlier today that they wanted a box like that?

Memebox if you're listening I want a mask box, but not sheet masks. And a Skin Food box.




I second both of these ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 25, 2014)

> I want a skin food box too!! I am wondering if they will release one and it is holding me back from placing my order now!!


 Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if this is allowed (mods please feel free to remove this if it isn't!) But I just posted my memebox giveaway in conjunction with my review on my blog! Someone from MUT won last time (@BlackMagicRose!) so maybe someone will again! If the random.org gods are on your side! 

Although they only included a couple of items this time to do a giveaway with so I'm going to add in a couple of items too!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow Memebox is going all out before the end of the month xD I have acceptes the fact that I can't or shouldn't get everything single box lol And yeah someone above mentioned they wanted a box for troubled skin


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dragngrl03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

I think you are correct. I feel as if people just mentioned this in the past day and now it pops out on their site and I swear it was not there this morning. I just went on so I could try to figure out which boxes I wanted to get and the options are out of this world!
If that's indeed the case, I am going to go broke (lol). I checked several times today, and I do not recall seeing it either. I have several wishlist ideas. For the record, I would like a memebox that feature all organic products for those of us looking for natural solutions --- meaning no harsh, chemical-ridden ingredients!

On a side note, I am surprised that memebox does not have Laneige products (other than a lipgloss I saw in a box) or did I overlook others. I wanted to try the notable Laneige facial cleanser that claims to remove dead skin. (I saw it on Youtube or something.)


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 25, 2014)

Ooh, a Memebox targetted for oily skin. Def going to recommend it to my sister since she has oily skin~ I shipped my Memebox packages to my house and she opened it and seemed really excited about Memebox so hopefully she'll try it out :3

I really think I'm over the hype for most of the Memeboxes save for the brand targetted ones :'c I guess it's a good thing because I won't be spending hundreds on every single Memebox that comes out.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If that's indeed the case, I am going to go broke (lol). I checked several times today, and I do not recall seeing it either. I have several wishlist ideas. For the record, I would like a memebox that feature all organic products for those of us looking for natural solutions --- meaning no harsh, chemical-ridden ingredients!

On a side note, I am surprised that memebox does not have Laneige products (other than a lipgloss I saw in a box) or did I overlook others. I wanted to try the notable Laneige facial cleanser that claims to remove dead skin. (I saw it on Youtube or something.)
I love both of those ideas!! If you are in the U.S., Target is starting to sell Laneige, I have been eying it on their website...

If memebox is listening....can they please offer a few more free shipping codes so I don't have to feel so pressured into making one giant order of memeboxes? pretty please?


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If that's indeed the case, I am going to go broke (lol). I checked several times today, and I do not recall seeing it either. I have several wishlist ideas. For the record, I would like a memebox that feature all organic products for those of us looking for natural solutions --- meaning no harsh, chemical-ridden ingredients!

On a side note, I am surprised that memebox does not have Laneige products (other than a lipgloss I saw in a box) or did I overlook others. I wanted to try the notable Laneige facial cleanser that claims to remove dead skin. (I saw it on Youtube or something.)

Target actually started selling Laneige! Maybe you can find the cleanser there?

Edit: Woops, just saw someone posted about it above me!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

Excellent idea concerning the shipping codes, DragnGrl03! I will check Target as I am in the US. I am hoping memebox introduces some more Korean products from the Amore Pacific family and LG. I read about them somewhere.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay.  Im holding out for skin food.

Oh, wait, Im not international.  I can get luckybox #3 AND skin food when it shows up.  eeek. 

As a side note:

Memebox refunded my tax after I emailed them.  But I *did* have to email them.  So if you got charged, you might want to send an email to get it back... Especially since you can use it to buy another memebox!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

I just checked Target online, and it is teeming with Laneige products. It reminds me how much I heart Memebox. At least, you get to try a product out before for less to see if it is worthy before committing to the regular cost associated with many of the items.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 25, 2014)

Maybe soon there will be boxes for dry skin and combination skin. I have combination-oily skin and not sure if i should get this one. I feel like i will be purchasing a few more boxes before the end of this month!


----------



## Yinwai (Mar 25, 2014)

Here are the pics of Superbox #3!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yinwai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are the pics of Superbox #3!
 Ooooh, Hope you like everything! I almost bought that box just for the serum.


----------



## Yinwai (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Ooooh, Hope you like everything! I almost bought that box just for the serum. 
Thanks! Can't wait to try them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow, what an awesome Supebox! I'm jealous. I might need to pick one up. On another note, memebox should consider comin with a sensitive skincare box, such as no fragrance, detergents, alcohol etc. as I have sensitive, easily irritated skin.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 25, 2014)

I was eyeing the DKDN item on memebox for a few days. I'd love to read reviews about it.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish they had memebox 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 25, 2014)

I



> Are you serious? Someone from memebox must monitor this forum. I could have sworn someone recently inquired about such a box on here. Or perhaps I am mistaken!


 I was one of the few tag wanted the oil control one...and I am happy they put it up!! lol someone is really stalking this forum lol


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was eyeing the DKDN item on memebox for a few days. I'd love to read reviews about it.

Im with you on that one!  I want to know what its like!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Did anyone order Luckybox 1 &amp; Luckybox 2 knowing you would get ONE duplicate item?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Did anyone order Luckybox 1 &amp; Luckybox 2 knowing you would get ONE duplicate item?


 Would luckybox 2 have one item that is same in luckybox 1? Cause I know Luckybox 3 will have one time that is the same in luckybox 2. And I ordered both knowing.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Would luckybox 2 have one item that is same in luckybox 1?
Cause I know Luckybox 3 will have one time that is the same in luckybox 2. And I ordered both knowing.
Yea I heard they will have dr jart from Luckybox 2 in luckybox 3.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

> Yea I heard they will have dr jart from Luckybox 2 in luckybox 3.


 Mhm... interesting. Well hopefully it be worth it but honestly I dont mind. If the product is good, I dont see whats the problem with having two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.but if it isnt... well... a gift to someone maybe? Lol.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mhm... interesting. Well hopefully it be worth it but honestly I dont mind. If the product is good, I dont see whats the problem with having two




.but if it isnt... well... a gift to someone maybe? Lol.


Lol yea. I guess you talked me into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Lol yea. I guess you talked me into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL. at this point, im thinking of just buying Luckyboxes from now on. I'm already set on the regular boxes till Oct/Nov. Not much of the superbox fan.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, a Memebox targetted for oily skin. Def going to recommend it to my sister since she has oily skin~ I shipped my Memebox packages to my house and she opened it and seemed really excited about Memebox so hopefully she'll try it out :3

I really think I'm over the hype for most of the Memeboxes save for the brand targetted ones :'c I guess it's a good thing because I won't be spending hundreds on every single Memebox that comes out.


I wanna be over the hype, but haven't even received my first box yet lol


----------



## Luxx (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL. at this point, im thinking of just buying Luckyboxes from now on. I'm already set on the regular boxes till Oct/Nov. Not much of the superbox fan.
Yea, from the photo's I've seen, you get more bang for you're buck with the Luckybox's and the Memebox Globals, with the superbox's you're just getting a few large items, and not up to 8 items to test out,that actually look like quite decent sizes~


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 26, 2014)

I must say Superbox 3 looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for posting!

Let us know how you like everything!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 26, 2014)

I got a response about Superbox #5.  It is definitely make up and will include nail polish.  "Everything will have color yet be make-up products." 

They are planning on releasing a spoiler but she didn't say when.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a response about Superbox #5.  It is definitely make up and will include nail polish.  "Everything will have color yet be make-up products." 

They are planning on releasing a spoiler but she didn't say when.
Oooo thanks for the update!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a response about Superbox #5.  It is definitely make up and will include nail polish.  "Everything will have color yet be make-up products." 

They are planning on releasing a spoiler but she didn't say when.

thank you for letting us know. :]

I think I'm going to skip it since makeup is one of those personal choice and hard to get exact especially with foundation/bb color. I rarely get one that matches my skin tone.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thank you for letting us know. :]

I think I'm going to skip it since makeup is one of those personal choice and hard to get exact especially with foundation/bb color. I rarely get one that matches my skin tone. 
Yep, I think this is the box that appeals to me the least.  Especially when there's two banila co boxes and superbox #2 that are all make up as well.  I think Superbox #5 will be better for someone who is a lot more adventurous with their make up choices than I am!


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am also debating on which box to order with my points. I was thinking one of the lucky boxes since I loved the first lucky box, but the problem is I got box #7 and I'm afraid to get a repeat product...


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbd90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am also debating on which box to order with my points. I was thinking one of the lucky boxes since I loved the first lucky box, but the problem is I got box #7 and I'm afraid to get a repeat product...
Luckybox 2 &amp; 3 will have products from boxes 2-8#


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 26, 2014)

> I am also debating on which box to order with my points. I was thinking one of the lucky boxes since I loved the first lucky box, but the problem is I got box #7 and I'm afraid to get a repeat product...


 Personally its not bad to get a repeated product if its one that you like and will use. Plus alot of the products that I received from memebox, its hard for me to find and when I do find its expensive.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 26, 2014)

*OMG MY PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED! *Oil control? Hells yeah~

Just woke up and bought two boxes. Where is the rehab again? 





Okay, updating the dates once more:

*BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPED *

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th 

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th 

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st 

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles: *Shipping April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

ALSO:

*Memebox Restocked* (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT

Memebox #3Memebox #5Memebox #5-2Memebox #6Memebox #6-2
And yes, now its official. There are 12 boxes in April alone, and 3 ships on the same day. I hope there will be no chaos at the postal...memebox better up their game!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you serious? Someone from memebox must monitor this forum. I could have sworn someone recently inquired about such a box on here. Or perhaps I am mistaken!
Omg I posted that earlier! Gosh~~ Its a no-brainer though. I'm hauling at this point. 





Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Memebox is totally reading this thread. Didn't someone just post earlier today that they wanted a box like that?

Memebox if you're listening I want a mask box, but not sheet masks. And a Skin Food box.




Ikr! I wanted those wonderful sleeping packs, peeling masks and mud thingi. My skin will be like _what-the-huh?_ at all these chemicals soon. 



 

Maybe my mother and sister will benefit from this. &lt;- I just needed an excuse.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So awesome LOL I can't afford anymore boxes but that one would be amazing!

Yep. Someone did mention wanting that box. I would blame memebox for checking out this forum. It's the perfect place to get customer feedback and new ideas!



 Since we are at it, should we demand for extravagant things on this thread lol~


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg I posted that earlier! Gosh~~ Its a no-brainer though. I'm hauling at this point. 





Ikr! I wanted those wonderful sleeping packs, peeling masks and mud thingi. My skin will be like _what-the-huh?_ at all these chemicals soon. 



 

Maybe my mother and sister will benefit from this. &lt;- I just needed an excuse.




 Since we are at it, should we demand for extravagant things on this thread lol~  
hmmm extravagant things eh? I DEMAND $5 MINI-MYSTERY BOXES FILLED WITH 2-3 DELUXE SAMPLES FROM PAST BOXES AND FREE SHIPPING WHEN YOU ADD THEM TO YOUR CART WITH ANY OTHER ITEM 



Not really extravagant, but those would be cute!


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 26, 2014)

OMG, I need that oily skin box! I was one of the people that backed up @veritazy's idea so it seems they're definately reading and listening! Now I want 3 boxes, eh... Need to wait till the weekend to make my decisions, need to wait... So hard!


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

They should have an email just for help with the website, errors and returns and a email for general questions about there boxes. When ever i have an error on the website it takes like 3 days to get a reply and boxes sell out so quickly. 



 

Edit: They just responded to an email i send after only 30 min!!! WOW I'm so impressed


----------



## veritazy (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmm extravagant things eh? I DEMAND $5 MINI-MYSTERY BOXES FILLED WITH 2-3 DELUXE SAMPLES FROM PAST BOXES AND FREE SHIPPING WHEN YOU ADD THEM TO YOUR CART WITH ANY OTHER ITEM 



Not really extravagant, but those would be cute!
$5??! I'll buy one for each of female family member LOL!! I don't mind $5 worth of normal samples, as long as there are 100 kinds of them from all the beloved brands from Korea. I'm up for new things~~ 



 

(you know you can get a bunch of them for free just walking down Myeongdong so meme still making a profit here)


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, sixty two messages while I slept. I still want skin food lol. Come on memebox spoil me.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Hurrah, an oily-skin box. My face produces more oil than the entire Persian Gulf, so I'm definitely getting this.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Here are the pics of Superbox #3! Â


 Thanks for sharing this, so glad I have it coming


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 26, 2014)

dear memebox reading this thread i know i emailed you asking to put the dr g no.3 cream in a box, if this is in the oily skin box please send me and everyone else a code for shipping or %off code please .i would then buy the box for my sons easter present for end of april. and if you could slip a baking powder cleanser as such in the oily box i would be grateful. i have over 25 boxes ordered now and only 5 days left to go. and i ordered 2 boxes yesterday. please can you send out some kind of code  so i can give today a miss for ordering and let me breathe .love your memebox fans .


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

It's all your fault @MissJexie.  I've ordered the luckybox 2 and 3!  

I'm going to be set on skincare for LIFE after this!  =)

OK, well at least for the next several months!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's all your fault @MissJexie.  I've ordered the luckybox 1 and 2!  

I'm going to be set on skincare for LIFE after this!  =)

OK, well at least for the next several months! 

hahaha I'm totally a secret enabler! At least when it comes to memebox, I'm obsessed with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope some of the new arrivals are in my face shop box. My mind is on food atm though as my degustabox should be here v. Soon.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahaha I'm totally a secret enabler! At least when it comes to memebox, I'm obsessed with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You really are, lol!  I need to figure out how to do what you originally did with your blog, getting them to send the boxes for free (although I doubt they would at this point).  I just barely started mine up, and I don't really have any/many followers/readers yet, but It'd be nice to at least have discount codes to offer to people who may happen to stumble upon my ramblings.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

I so glad someone posted pictures of the super box # 3 because I can't stand floral scents and all those rose lotions scared me. lol

&gt;.&lt;


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You really are, lol!  I need to figure out how to do what you originally did with your blog, getting them to send the boxes for free (although I doubt they would at this point).  I just barely started mine up, and I don't really have any/many followers/readers yet, but It'd be nice to at least have discount codes to offer to people who may happen to stumble upon my ramblings.  
Best thing is to have a contact e-mail on your page, and put out quality content! That's the best advice I can possibly give! I'm still new at blogging (only about a year in now) and I was using a 6 year old phone to take photos in the beginning. I still have a very crappy set-up, but I try my best with what I have! LOL But if you make truthful, quality content that people want to read, you'll get traffic! You can also shoot memebox an e-mail and let them know you are a new blogger and you are a memebox customer, and were wondering if you could have some sort of discount code or referral for people who read your blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't hurt to try!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You really are, lol!  I need to figure out how to do what you originally did with your blog, getting them to send the boxes for free (although I doubt they would at this point).  I just barely started mine up, and I don't really have any/many followers/readers yet, but It'd be nice to at least have discount codes to offer to people who may happen to stumble upon my ramblings.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Best thing is to have a contact e-mail on your page, and put out quality content! That's the best advice I can possibly give! I'm still new at blogging (only about a year in now) and I was using a 6 year old phone to take photos in the beginning. I still have a very crappy set-up, but I try my best with what I have! LOL But if you make truthful, quality content that people want to read, you'll get traffic! *You can also shoot memebox an e-mail and let them know you are a new blogger and you are a memebox customer, and were wondering if you could have some sort of discount code or referral for people who read your blog.*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't hurt to try!
Yep! That's what I did. I e-mailed them with a link to my blog &amp; my contact information. They responded &amp; asked what what I wanted my 'code' to be for my readers to reference. Easy peasy!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 26, 2014)

3 boxes are supposed to ship yesterday.  

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th
Have anyone gotten updates on their shipment?

I just want to see how they manage large volumes, while it was a little chaotic with the previous boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> 3 boxes are supposed to ship yesterday. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: three boxes in one day!
> ...





Spoiler: three boxes in one day!



Have anyone gotten updates on their shipment? I just want to see how they manage large volumes, while it was a little chaotic with the previous boxes.Â  Nope, ordered two of three.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  3 boxes are supposed to ship yesterday.  


*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th
Have anyone gotten updates on their shipment?

I just want to see how they manage large volumes, while it was a little chaotic with the previous boxes. 

I think tracking information is provided 2 days after shipment.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 26, 2014)

I still havent gotten the shipping codes on Superbox #3, and that was supposed to ship on the 21st!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 26, 2014)

> 3 boxes are supposed to ship yesterday. Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: three boxes in one day!
> ...





Spoiler: three boxes in one day!



Have anyone gotten updates on their shipment? I just want to see how they manage large volumes, while it was a little chaotic with the previous boxes.Â  No, I don't but I have tracking number to SB3 on their old site.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 26, 2014)

> No, I don't but I have tracking number to SB3 on their old site.


 Me too


----------



## migasa (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, I don't but I have tracking number to SB3 on their old site.
Me too!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

Do I still get one if I bought it in a multipack?


----------



## Patantao (Mar 26, 2014)

My SB #2 has arrived at Portugal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> My SB #2 has arrived at Portugal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Past customs?


----------



## Patantao (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Past customs?
They haven't been stopping at customs, I think they have already added memebox to the safe list. But it isn't cleared yet, it just says it arrived yesterday at 4:46pm.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

They need to come out with a limited, limited edition box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> They need to come out with a limited, limited edition box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You after Ã©tude?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You after Ã©tude?
Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  &amp; dolly wink.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

That American Currency Is killing my Canadian dollars at the checkout lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  &amp; dolly wink.


 Oh, that sold out very fast as it was either fifty or a hundred boxes only. Can't remember which. Face shop went fast too. You in us, Canada or Japan?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, that sold out very fast as it was either fifty or a hundred boxes only. Can't remember which. Face shop went fast too. You in us, Canada or Japan?
Ohh, yea I definately missed out on that. I'm in Canada


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> Ohh, yea I definately missed out on that. I'm in Canada


 I wouldn't worry too much then as I have little doubt they will do more in the future. If you had lived elsewhere you might have missed out.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

S



> I so glad someone posted pictures of the super box # 3 because I can't stand floral scents and all those rose lotions scared me. lol &gt;.&lt;


 Wow, it is for this reason that the Hair and Body box scares me. I do not mind a high-quality hair care products that smells nice but overly rosy or potent body perfumes, lotions and soaps can make me dizzy and irritable. In other news, I hope memebox realizes many of us are waiting for a spoiler or two on some of the newly-released boxes. Sometimes, I get a box because of a single product in it that I am itching to try.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 26, 2014)

The boy at home on teachers strike has text me to say memebox has home . Hope it superboxes 2 now waits for Ã©tude house and other boxes


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

S
Wow, it is for this reason that the Hair and Body box scares me. I do not mind a high-quality hair care products that smells nice but overly rosy or potent body perfumes, lotions and soaps can make me dizzy and irritable.

In other news, I hope memebox realizes many of us are waiting for a spoiler or two on some of the newly-released boxes. Sometimes, I get a box because of a single product in it that I am itching to try.
Thats exactly how I felt when I first saw The Hair and body box  lol As soon as I saw that it was going to include perfume I knew it wasn't the box for me. I wish they would make a box for Just hair lol


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea I heard they will have dr jart from Luckybox 2 in luckybox 3.
I wonder if what you heard is true. I am a sucker for anti-aging eye creams!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats exactly how I felt when I first saw The Hair and body box  lol As soon as I saw that it was going to include perfume I knew it wasn't the box for me. I wish they would make a box for Just hair lol 
OMG! That's exactly what I thought! A memebox exclusive for hair products! I really would like to be introduced to some top-of-the-line, quality Korean hair products! The winter did a number on my stresses. :-(


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thank you for letting us know. :]

I think I'm going to skip it since makeup is one of those personal choice and hard to get exact especially with foundation/bb color. I rarely get one that matches my skin tone. 
I steer clear of the makeup boxes or makeup products for this exact reason, unless it is a lip tint, mascara, and the like. While I realize some people want to try the BB, CC creams and other similar products, the shades they have available are a utter no-no for my complexion. One of the reasons why I love Luckybox 1 so much is that it did not include those items. Thank goodness.

Also, I do not like items that whitening the skin. Whiteners are harsh and take a toll over time and more importantly, I love my skin tone. I appreciate that memebox create specific-themed boxes because I really do not like the idea of buying boxes and having to give most of the products away to friends and stuff.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

How long does it usually take for USA or Canadians to get you're boxes? Besides the estimated delivery on MemeBoxes website.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

I really want to order the SuperBox 6# Anti - Aging, but Im worried a bit, Anti aging products are a hit and a miss, and that box is pretty pricy...


----------



## Patantao (Mar 26, 2014)

If it were a Memebox Anti-aging, I would deff get it. I don't really need full size products - I only ordered 1 superbox so far, an it was #2, the make-up one.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> The boy at home on teachers strike has text me to say memebox has home . Hope it superboxes 2 now waits for Ã©tude house and other boxes


 You got degustabox?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it were a Memebox Anti-aging, I would deff get it. I don't really need full size products - I only ordered 1 superbox so far, an it was #2, the make-up one.
I would love a Memebox anti-aging, just to try a few. The superbox is too pricey, and often, you do not glean any results from many anti-aging products as the claims are inflated.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a Memebox anti-aging, just to try a few. The superbox is too pricey, and often, you do not glean any results from many anti-aging products as the claims are inflated.
Exactly! I would love to try some products and then order the full size products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 26, 2014)

> You got degustabox?


 I had the text and email and the boy just text me at work to say it's on my bed with 5 other parcels . Obviously no idea what it in it . Is it good


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a Memebox anti-aging, just to try a few. The superbox is too pricey, and often, you do not glean any results from many anti-aging products as the claims are inflated.
True for me. I have tried lots of stuff, but what gives me good, visible results is retin-a, salicylic acid, and vitamin c. I'm over snails, essential oils, stem cells (lol), botanical extracts and waters.

I just like trying new cleasers, moisturizers, and masks.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> I had the text and email and the boy just text me at work to say it's on my bed with 5 other parcels . Obviously no idea what it in it . Is it good


 Four and a half items consumed.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True for me. I have tried lots of stuff, but what gives me good, visible results is retin-a, salicylic acid, and vitamin c. I'm over snails, essential oils, stem cells (lol), botanical extracts and waters.

I just like trying new cleasers, moisturizers, and masks.
Is the stem cells, and snails goo not effective?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

I found Neostem very good but can't buy it as it is very expensive and I got it in a beauty box.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if THE EU animal testing ban, pertains to Korea?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True for me. I have tried lots of stuff, but what gives me good, visible results is retin-a, salicylic acid, and vitamin c. I'm over snails, essential oils, stem cells (lol), botanical extracts and waters.

I just like trying new cleasers, moisturizers, and masks.
I actually want to try many of the products you listed, including the snails, stem cells, hydro collagen and other anti-aging products as I have not tried many. I'd prefer them at the Memebox value instead of Superbox to enable me to make a decision on what works on my skin first.

Like you, I also love cleansers, moisturizers and masks -- typically the ingredients play a factor in my purchase decision. For example, I know many people love lemon cleansers or exfoliators, but they sometimes irritate my skin.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> Does anyone know if THE EU animal testing ban, pertains to Korea?


 Is it bad that I didn't even know that existed?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found Neostem very good but can't buy it as it is very expensive and I got it in a beauty box.
Interesting, I'd love to try it! Was it Memebox? Imagine if it appeared in one of the Luckyboxes?

On another note, I want more of those cocoon silk balls fingertip exfoliators!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

> Interesting, I'd love to try it! Was it Memebox? Imagine if it appeared in one of the Luckyboxes? On another note, I want more of those cocoon silk balls fingertip exfoliators!


 No, it was my youbeautydiscovery box a while ago, either October/November and is sixty pounds (about a hundred US dollars if I convert money) in marks and Spencer's. The box costs just under seven pounds/ about ten dollars for two items. Was a good month. I think Neostem is a French product developed in Korea tbh but I loved it. There was a couple of stem cell products in superbox one though.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, it was my youbeautydiscovery box a while ago, either October/November and is sixty pounds (about a hundred US dollars if I convert money) in marks and Spencer's. The box costs just under seven pounds/ about ten dollars for two items. Was a good month.

I think Neostem is a French product developed in Korea tbh but I loved it. There was a couple of stem cell products in superbox one though.
Terrific. Thanks for sharing and clarifying. From some initial searches on Google, the science behind it sounds promising. This is a perfect example of a product I'd love to try in one of the boxes I receive so that I can decide whether to buy it or not.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

On another note, I want more of those cocoon silk balls fingertip exfoliators!
I missed those and I so want to try them!  I also am weirdly interested in the snail products after reading an article about them.  I am hoping that one of my first three boxes, Luckyboxes 1-3, have those items.  A girl can dream!


----------



## Rubybeach (Mar 26, 2014)

Ordered Lucky Box #3. Taking all self control to not order all boxes.........ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 26, 2014)

I cannot log in to my account: the "log in" icon and some others just disappeared. Does everything work properly in your browser?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish more men would realize that skin care isnt going to give them red lips or lashes, lol. I wish mine can do pore and blackhead treatments before he gets older and it gets clogged and worsen. Everytime I bring it up though he looks horrified and repulsed, lol

My other pet peeve is men on television with shiny, greasy and oily faces, I think they need to wear some powder or use oil blotting papers or something if they arent in some action scene or playing sports . If I was a guy, I would make sure my face is matte when Im interviewing  or out in public, Men are impossible, lol
I basically forced my hubs to start taking care of his skin as well as dress better. There are only so many times a guy can go out with a girl in public and not feel bad about himself when she wears a cute outfit, a blowout and pretty makeup while he's sporting old jeans, a free t-shirt and a shiny face full of spots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He was basically tired of people thinking he was my brother, so now he wears nice clothes and follows a 4-step skincare routine, and people now always tell us that we look good together. I kinda feel terrible for making him so conscious, but I believe it was for the best. I'm a proud momma now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot log in to my account: the "log in" icon and some others just disappeared. Does everything work properly in your browser?
I have the same on my mobile phone, but on the computer is ok.


----------



## greendragonfly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot log in to my account: the "log in" icon and some others just disappeared. Does everything work properly in your browser?
I also have this problem, try http://us.memebox.com/customer/account/login/


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I basically forced my hubs to start taking care of his skin as well as dress better. There are only so many times a guy can go out with a girl in public and not feel bad about himself when she wears a cute outfit, a blowout and pretty makeup while he's sporting old jeans, a free t-shirt and a shiny face full of spots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He was basically tired of people thinking he was my brother, so now he wears nice clothes and follows a 4-step skincare routine, and people now always tell us that we look good together. I kinda feel terrible for making him so conscious, but I believe it was for the best. I'm a proud momma now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am sure he gets other "benefits" from looking good!  Hehe!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am sure he gets other "benefits" from looking good!  Hehe! 




Absolutely!





And it strokes his ego that girls at work finally started noticing him, so he got a huge boost to his confidence. I'm not jealous at all, I actually like it, because it's always nice when people finally realize what I see in him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greendragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also have this problem, try http://us.memebox.com/customer/account/login/
Thank you. I tried Firefox and Google Chrome on my computer and Safari on iPad and finaly Google chrome on iPad worked. They must be changing something on the website. Your link works!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you. I tried Firefox and Google Chrome on my computer and Safari on iPad and finaly Google chrome on iPad worked. They must be changing something on the website. Your link works!

Lets hope its a new box!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 26, 2014)

Dear memebox,

Just when i thought i was out you pull me back in!!! Really? Free shipping? YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!! I orderded Lucky box#2 (after loving lucky box#1) because i had points and I ended up paying all of $12.  I told myself I was done.  I said-no more. I would live vicariously through the rest of my makeuptalk subscription box lovers and enjoy their posts on all the fab things they got in their boxes.  You sir, play some dirty pool. Luring me back in with not only a new lucky box but free shipping? HOW DARE YOU?! since I also had a few points to spend from purching my other box and my *cough* 40th birthday is in May, i rationalized my purchase.  NO MORE!!! Good day sir! I SAID GOOD DAY!!!

*** this is the e-mail i fantasize about sending to memebox but lets be real here- i know i'm going to order more....i think we may need to start a memebox support group thread!!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear memebox,

Just when i thought i was out you pull me back in!!! Really? Free shipping? YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!! I orderded Lucky box#2 (after loving lucky box#1) because i had points and I ended up paying all of $12.  I told myself I was done.  I said-no more. I would live vicariously through the rest of my makeuptalk subscription box lovers and enjoy their posts on all the fab things they got in their boxes.  You sir, play some dirty pool. Luring me back in with not only a new lucky box but free shipping? HOW DARE YOU?! since I also had a few points to spend from purching my other box and my *cough* 40th birthday is in May, i rationalized my purchase.  NO MORE!!! Good day sir! I SAID GOOD DAY!!!

*** this is the e-mail i fantasize about sending to memebox but lets be real here- i know i'm going to order more....i think we may need to start a memebox support group thread!!!





LOL !!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 26, 2014)

false



> Dear memebox, Just when i thought i was out you pull me back in!!! Really? Free shipping? YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!! I orderded Lucky box#2 (after loving lucky box#1) because i had points and I ended up paying all of $12.Â  I told myself I was done.Â  I said-no more. I would live vicariously through the rest of my makeuptalk subscription box lovers and enjoy their posts on all the fab things they got in their boxes.Â  You sir, play some dirty pool. Luring me back in with not only a new lucky box but free shipping? HOW DARE YOU?! since I also had a few points to spend from purching my other box and my *cough* 40th birthday is in May, i rationalized my purchase.Â  NO MORE!!! Good day sir! I SAID GOOD DAY!!! *** this is the e-mail i fantasize about sending to memebox but lets be real here- i know i'm going to order more....i think we may need to start a memebox support group thread!!! :hehe:


 I might send that if they do a skin food box.... I need one as currently being harassed by a toddler.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Memebox is addicting as it is intriguing! I literally check the website almost daily -- except for a few weeks when I was traveling.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dear memebox,

Just when i thought i was out you pull me back in!!! Really? Free shipping? YOU ARE KILLING ME!!!!! I orderded Lucky box#2 (after loving lucky box#1) because i had points and I ended up paying all of $12.  I told myself I was done.  I said-no more. I would live vicariously through the rest of my makeuptalk subscription box lovers and enjoy their posts on all the fab things they got in their boxes.  You sir, play some dirty pool. Luring me back in with not only a new lucky box but free shipping? HOW DARE YOU?! since I also had a few points to spend from purching my other box and my *cough* 40th birthday is in May, i rationalized my purchase.  NO MORE!!! Good day sir! I SAID GOOD DAY!!!

*** this is the e-mail i fantasize about sending to memebox but lets be real here- i know i'm going to order more....i think we may need to start a memebox support group thread!!!




LOL

I agree, a memebox support group thread, Memebox addiction anonymous.


----------



## amidea (Mar 26, 2014)

welp, just ordered the oily skin box.  i now have 5 different boxes queued up...  this delayed shipping thing is really killing my wallet - my need continues to go unsatisfied bc i never actually _get _anything in my hands, so i just keep buying stuff...


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

I've gone mad. Finally. I ordered three boxes today - LB2, LB3 and the oily skin box. I now have 15 boxes to arrive. 15! However, if they do restock box 7 and I make it in time (please leave one behind for me, ladies who want box 7), I will cancel LB3 as I don't want way too much repetition.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Best thing is to have a contact e-mail on your page, and put out quality content! That's the best advice I can possibly give! I'm still new at blogging (only about a year in now) and I was using a 6 year old phone to take photos in the beginning. I still have a very crappy set-up, but I try my best with what I have! LOL But if you make truthful, quality content that people want to read, you'll get traffic! You can also shoot memebox an e-mail and let them know you are a new blogger and you are a memebox customer, and were wondering if you could have some sort of discount code or referral for people who read your blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't hurt to try!

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yep! That's what I did. I e-mailed them with a link to my blog &amp; my contact information. They responded &amp; asked what what I wanted my 'code' to be for my readers to reference. Easy peasy! 





Thanks ladies =)  I'll do that.  As soon as I get their boxes in the mail next month, I'll do my reviews/unboxings and then email them.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  welp, just ordered the oily skin box.  i now have 5 different boxes queued up...  this delayed shipping thing is really killing my wallet - my need continues to go unsatisfied bc i never actually _get _anything in my hands, so i just keep buying stuff...
LOL! The delay certainly contributes to the constant spending!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gone mad. Finally. I ordered three boxes today - LB2, LB3 and the oily skin box. I now have 15 boxes to arrive. 15! However, if they do restock box 7 and I make it in time (please leave one behind for me, ladies who want box 7), I will cancel LB3 as I don't want way too much repetition.
I also am hoping for a restock on #7!!  We can race to see who clicks the fastest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

The only way I am purchasing a box today or by the 31st is if a spoiler is revealed and I deem it worthy.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also am hoping for a restock on #7!!  We can race to see who clicks the fastest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Lol! I'll tag you if you're not around, and would appreciate if someone would do the same for me - I doubt I'd get there first as I'm down with a strep throat and groggy with meds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jo Cres (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gone mad. Finally. I ordered three boxes today - LB2, LB3 and the oily skin box. I now have 15 boxes to arrive. 15! However, if they do restock box 7 and I make it in time (please leave one behind for me, ladies who want box 7), I will cancel LB3 as I don't want way too much repetition.
WHAAATTTTT?! restocked box 7?! what the hell i want that!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jo Cres* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAAATTTTT?! restocked box 7?! what the hell i want that!!
Memebox, if you're reading this, we want box 7! Pretty please! Or at least that Slowganic Cleanser and the makeup tin!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, the mask box just sold out &amp; they put up another one. Didn't expect that one so fast.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, the mask box just sold out &amp; they put up another one. Didn't expect that one so fast.
thank GOD its the exact same box except for 1 or 2 itemsâ€¦ that makes me feel better so I don't buy it and feel that i will miss out on it.. haha


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

I am hoping for a face mask Memebox like clay in containers and not sheet masks.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank GOD its the exact same box except for 1 or 2 itemsâ€¦ that makes me feel better so I don't buy it and feel that i will miss out on it.. haha
Lol! Exactly my sentiments.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm holding out for 1 more branded box. Come on Skinfood, Innisfree, or even Mizon.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

The Mask Edition #2 Hmmmmmm Lets hope for restocking #7 Global


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 26, 2014)

My box 7 came today and I got the #3 cream. So excited!! I'm glad I didn't get the dry skin kind. XD

I bought the anti-aging box. I want to buy the banila box superbox, too. If I do, I seriously need to go on a no buy from Memebox for at least a few months. :x


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm holding out for 1 more branded box. Come on Skinfood, Innisfree, or even Mizon.
I'd really like to see Innisfree as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd really like to see Innisfree as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
me too, but only a small box, not Superbox


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'd really like to see Innisfree as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm hoping they really spoil us with Tony Moly or Holika Holika. Or an Etude House limited edition box, not the previous one.


----------



## migasa (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am hoping for a face mask Memebox like clay in containers and not sheet masks.
And I hope that the only sheet masks. I love sheet masks ... I love so much


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And I hope that the only sheet masks. I love sheet masks ... I love so much




LOL! I received a few sheet masks -- they were nice-- the least appealing aspect, for me, is their limited use and I look awful with them on (LOL). What I am really hoping for is a hair-only Memebox box, I am talking top-quality shampoo and conditioners, hair deep conditioning masks, hair oils, hair serums etc... all from Korea.

Hopefully, all our dreams can come true. 

At this rate, I may have to go Korea -- but no time soon.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! I received a few sheet masks -- they were nice-- the least appealing aspect, for me, is their limited use and I look awful with them on (LOL). What I am really hoping for is a hair-only Memebox box, I am talking top-quality shampoo and conditioners, hair deep conditioning masks, hair oils, hair serums etc... all from Korea.

Hopefully, all our dreams can come true. 

At this rate, I may have to go Korea -- but no time soon.
I think with the way we are purchasing Memeboxes, we could have all afforded a round-trip vacation to Korea. I've spent way too much at the Memebox website!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

I really hope Memebox offers some customizing features in the future. For example, a menu where you can check "no whitening" product or "dry-skin only" at the check out or something of the like for the more general boxes. I am not asking for much, just a few things. I am sure that  I am not the only giving products away to friends, especially since I am not interested in selling/trading things on eBay or any other medium for that matter.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think with the way we are purchasing Memeboxes, we could have all afforded a round-trip vacation to Korea. I've spent way too much at the Memebox website!

We can dance the Oppa Gangnam style ! lol

Heyyy sexy lady. Op, op op, oppa gangnam style


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope Memebox offers some customizing features in the future. For example, a menu where you can check "no whitening" product or "dry-skin only" at the check out or something of the like for the more general boxes. I am not asking for much, just a few things. I am sure that  I am not the only giving products away to friends, especially since I am not interested in selling/trading things on eBay or any other medium for that matter.
I would also love this, especially if they let us choose from light, medium or deep BB cream shades. I need medium, so I have to give them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would probably require more organisation on their part, but there are subs out there that do a lot of customisation successfully.


----------



## payopayo (Mar 26, 2014)

Memebox, you're killing me!!  I'm only allowing myself to get one box for at least a couple of months (ha ha, yeah sure...) with the free shipping code + points, and the decision is getting harder and harder _literally every day._.......Luckybox #2 or #3.... or Memebox #12.... Luckybox would probably be a better choice, but I'm afraid #12 will be awesome like #7 and regret not getting it! Agggh!

...Though if a sensitive skin box...with makeup...came out that would be another matter.  (winks at memebox employee lurker)


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would also love this, especially if they let us choose from light, medium or deep BB cream shades. I need medium, so I have to give them away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That would probably require more organisation on their part, but there are subs out there that do a lot of customisation successfully.
Amen. Every time I get a product for oily skin, an ill shade or a whitener, my heart hurts a little, and my pockets say, "You still have not learned your lesson?" Since Memebox is gaining outside investment interest, I hope they make some alterations with their system with the additional money.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

WOO HOO DHL just called me to tell me that I will be receiving a package tomorrow! If its my box #8, I will post pictures!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 26, 2014)

My friend just got a text from DHL fir box 8, etude and faceshop! So I guess we are getting shipping combined for those 3 !


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My friend just got a text from DHL fir box 8, etude and faceshop! So I guess we are getting shipping combined for those 3 !
YAYYYY!! i got those same boxes as well!! woo hoo! I will post pictures when I can! =]


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 26, 2014)

> YAYYYY!! i got those same boxes as well!! woo hoo! I will post pictures when I can! =]


 I'm so excited! I thought we were going to have to wait until the middle of April! XD but It does make sense to send 1 package instead of 3 considering how much people ordered those 3 boxes lol


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so excited! I thought we were going to have to wait until the middle of April! XD but It does make sense to send 1 package instead of 3 considering how much people ordered those 3 boxes lol
agreed! and I love that i'll get "korean product wasted" (Grown-ups movie reference haha) tomorrow! WOO HOO! so excitedâ€¦


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 26, 2014)

Where can you see what boxes?? I got A text from DHL as well but can't see for what


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where can you see what boxes?? I got
A text from DHL as well but can't see for what
I'd like to know that as well lol


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 26, 2014)

The feeling of regret when you were debating whether or not to get a box, but decided against it...and then you see it being sold out and feel like you really should've bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WORST


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 26, 2014)

> Where can you see what boxes?? I got A text from DHL as well but can't see for what


 http://www.dhl-usa.com/en/express/tracking.html You can check with your tracking number on the dhl website


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


http://www.dhl-usa.com/en/express/tracking.html

You can check with your tracking number on the dhl website
OMG THANK YOU!! I see in the notes that mine is all 3 boxes as well!! I'm so excited now!


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The feeling of regret when you were debating whether or not to get a box, but decided against it...and then you see it being sold out and feel like you really should've bought it






WORST
Which box did u want?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 26, 2014)

> The feeling of regret when you were debating whether or not to get a box, but decided against it...and then you see it being sold out and feel like you really should've bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> WORST


 I'm still regretting doing that with box 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 26, 2014)

> Which box did u want?


 The smaller banila co. box, not sure whether i should get the bigger banila co Superbox because it'll just be all full size products. I'm more keen for samples to try at the moment as i already own a few banila co. products (bb, cc, primer, clean-it zero cleanser, eyeliner). So really not sure if it'll be worth it for me to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really recommend the banila co clean-it zero cleanser and the banila co primers though!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 26, 2014)

> http://www.dhl-usa.com/en/express/tracking.html You can check with your tracking number on the dhl website


 Thank you so much! I'm super excited too now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My friend just got a text from DHL fir box 8, etude and faceshop! So I guess we are getting shipping combined for those 3 !


SO excited!!! Just confirmed that mine arrive tomorrow too.  I'm bouncing around like a kid in a candy store.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This made my day.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 26, 2014)

This is wild speculation but if I had to guess which kind of box comes out next I'd bet on some kind of natural products box. Memebox just added a whole bunch of "Be the Skin" botanical products to their store.  

   ... Or might just be coincidence, lol.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 26, 2014)

Is anyone here familiar with the Be the Skin botanical product line? It looks interesting.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The smaller banila co. box, not sure whether i should get the bigger banila co Superbox because it'll just be all full size products. I'm more keen for samples to try at the moment as i already own a few banila co. products (bb, cc, primer, clean-it zero cleanser, eyeliner). So really not sure if it'll be worth it for me to get it





I really recommend the banila co clean-it zero cleanser and the banila co primers though!
Yeah I Havent purchased a super box yet. They are almost double the price of a memebox so its harder to rationalize them into my budget lol

I was a little curious about the Banila co. box myself but I'm afraid the colors wont be right for me. They should Offer a $10 Banila co Sample box just so we could try the makeup.

The original box was only $10 cheaper than the super box right? and like you said the super box has more full sizes. 

For $10 you will probably get almost double the product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TracyT (Mar 26, 2014)

This is the effect of Korean beauty products. It rained. When I went to get the mail I saw a bunch of snails. I thought, hey you belong in my cream scoot!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 26, 2014)

You guys already have your tracking for box 8? I havent gotten mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it still say ready for shipment


----------



## Luxx (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the effect of Korean beauty products. It rained. When I went to get the mail I saw a bunch of snails. I thought, hey you belong in my cream scoot!
Its just there slim?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 26, 2014)

> You guys already have your tracking for box 8? I havent gotten mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it still say ready for shipment


 My friend did but I didn't. Probably they are sending the boxes in batches


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 26, 2014)

You know I would actually Love a box with a whitening and brightening theme. I have dark spots and I hate them! Korea has so many brightening skin care items this would be easy for memebox to put together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

> You know I would actually Love a box with a whitening and brightening theme. I have dark spots and I hate them! Korea has so many brightening skin care items this would be easy for memebox to put together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am sooo waiting for this box!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the effect of Korean beauty products. It rained. When I went to get the mail I saw a bunch of snails. I thought, hey you belong in my cream scoot!
You know you gone Korean when you see a snail and you want them on your face, lol !  Slime me up you little pretties. ..lol

Im psyched in that Ive never tried a snail product before and I cant wait to receive  a product.


----------



## TracyT (Mar 27, 2014)

I love my Mizon all-in-one repair snail cream. I totally love the whitening and brightening products except for some reason it lightens everything but my freckles. I am shades lighter than my husband. All I can conclude is our work schedules and my skincare products. Sigh.



> > Â  This is the effect of Korean beauty products. It rained. When I went to get the mail I saw a bunch of snails. I thought, hey you belong in my cream scoot!
> 
> 
> You know you gone Korean when you see a snail and you want them on your face, lol !Â  Slime me up you little pretties. ..lol Im psyched in that Ive never tried a snail product before and I cant wait to receiveÂ  a product.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know I would actually Love a box with a whitening and brightening theme. I have dark spots and I hate them! Korea has so many brightening skin care items this would be easy for memebox to put together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am sooo waiting for this box!



Ditto!


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Ditto!
Im glad im not the only one! I really hope memebox reads this lol


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Why are all these going DHL and mi went slow post again?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

I still didn't get a text for box 8 but if you got to track.memebox.com your tracking number should be there! Mine was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my package is in Cincinnati already! Edit: Also it didn't said DHL it said EMS post korea but I used thr tracking number on the DHL website and it worked


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

I won't get one for eight as it was a multibuy and my face shop is definitely shipped normal not DHL...


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone received any boxes today? Spoilers?? D:


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Still very early morning in. America sadly.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone received any boxes today? Spoilers?? D: 
What time is it Where u live? lol

Unfortunately I won't be receiving a box until late april


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What time is it Where u live? lol

Unfortunately I won't be receiving a box until late april 




I live in Australia haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's currently 9:42pm Thursday night. Maybe i should've asked that question once i woke up from a night's sleep haha! 

I really want to go to the US  D: Need to do a haul there, so many US brands that we can't get down here :c


----------



## tffnybb (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey everyone! So I'm pretty new to the memebox thing only hearing about it a few days ago and I've been doing a lot of research on it before I make a purchase. I noticed that a lot of the videos and blogs look like they were sponsored by memebox so I'm glad to see everyone here has honest opinions. I saw a few people mention that products were repeated, complains that memebox said every box would be different and so on. Personally I don't mind seeing spoilers so I know exactly what I'm getting especially when the description on the site can be misleading. I'm not familiar with the brand or value of the products but are they just over priced random brands allowing them to increase the value of the box? Also, their boxes are always sold out but I've never seen any talk Or reviews about a of their more recent boxes which is why I always thought the majority of the reviews were sponsored. Sorry I bum anyone down with my long post, I can see everyone is excited to receive their boxed. But if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear it! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I live in Australia haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's currently 9:42pm Thursday night. Maybe i should've asked that question once i woke up from a night's sleep haha! 

I really want to go to the US  D: Need to do a haul there, so many US brands that we can't get down here :c
There are a lot of night owls on this blog lol like me.





Its so fun to try things from different countries. I Bet they have a lot of brands in Australia that we don't have. too bad ill probably never travel out of the US lol


----------



## angienharry (Mar 27, 2014)

> Hey everyone! So I'm pretty new to the memebox thing only hearing about it a few days ago and I've been doing a lot of research on it before I make a purchase. I noticed that a lot of the videos and blogs look like they were sponsored by memebox so I'm glad to see everyone here has honest opinions. I saw a few people mention that products were repeated, complains that memebox said every box would be different and so on. Personally I don't mind seeing spoilers so I know exactly what I'm getting especially when the description on the site can be misleading. I'm not familiar with the brand or value of the products but are they just over priced random brands allowing them to increase the value of the box? Also, their boxes are always sold out but I've never seen any talk Or reviews about a of their more recent boxes which is why I always thought the majority of the reviews were sponsored. Sorry I bum anyone down with my long post, I can see everyone is excited to receive their boxed. But if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear it! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Memebox=AMAZING


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tffnybb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey everyone!

So I'm pretty new to the memebox thing only hearing about it a few days ago and I've been doing a lot of research on it before I make a purchase.

I noticed that a lot of the videos and blogs look like they were sponsored by memebox so I'm glad to see everyone here has honest opinions. I saw a few people mention that products were repeated, complains that memebox said every box would be different and so on. Personally I don't mind seeing spoilers so I know exactly what I'm getting especially when the description on the site can be misleading. I'm not familiar with the brand or value of the products but are they just over priced random brands allowing them to increase the value of the box?

Also, their boxes are always sold out but I've never seen any talk Or reviews about a of their more recent boxes which is why I always thought the majority of the reviews were sponsored.

Sorry I bum anyone down with my long post, I can see everyone is excited to receive their boxed. But if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear it! Thanks




The recent Boxes Haven't been sent out yet. You pre order for a later date. I think they only shipped out until box # 7 right now and super Box #3. 

Im not sure of the actual value of the items but I think $23 dollars is a good deal anyway. I just love trying products from a different country that I usually wouldn't get to try.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

> I still didn't get a text for box 8 but if you got to track.memebox.com your tracking number should be there! Mine was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and my package is in Cincinnati already! Edit: Also it didn't said DHL it said EMS post korea but I used thr tracking number on the DHL website and it worked


 mines still on send standby. argh bad luck to be in europe huh. does everyone have a tracking number oredy or is it just me? i had a problem with slow ems from previous gmarket buys too. and the customs filter everything from Asia. *trying to be patient*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

> Memebox=AMAZING


 I lurve memebox all my boxes featured on my blog are paid for by me . I'm not sponsored by companies . Legally you have to put a disclaimer for all to see if you were given a box. All my boxes are mine and my own opinions and will state if a box or products arnt deemed worthy. Only a lip gloss was doubled up . And you get duplicates if you buy lucky boxes as they are best of say 2-8 normal memeboxes. I still have over 25 boxes still to arrive up to October as many are preorders hence why you won't of seem boxes after box7 and a few special boxes hope this helps explain a little.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


mines still on send standby. argh bad luck to be in europe huh. does everyone have a tracking number oredy or is it just me?

i had a problem with slow ems from previous gmarket buys too. and the customs filter everything from Asia. *trying to be patient*
Mine is still a send standby too. And of course I'm in Europe. I get the impression they only send to the US on the shipping day they give, my boxes are always sent later which is a bit unfair. If they give a shipping date it should concern all customers. And my TheFaceShop SB has already shipped but only today morning. Need to be patient I guess...


----------



## migasa (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is still a send standby too. And of course I'm in Europe. I get the impression they only send to the US on the shipping day they give, my boxes are always sent later which is a bit unfair. If they give a shipping date it should concern all customers. And my TheFaceShop SB has already shipped but only today morning. Need to be patient I guess...
my memebox #8 is still standby too.....


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


mines still on send standby. argh bad luck to be in europe huh. does everyone have a tracking number oredy or is it just me?

i had a problem with slow ems from previous gmarket buys too. and the customs filter everything from Asia. *trying to be patient*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is still a send standby too. And of course I'm in Europe. I get the impression they only send to the US on the shipping day they give, my boxes are always sent later which is a bit unfair. If they give a shipping date it should concern all customers. And my TheFaceShop SB has already shipped but only today morning. Need to be patient I guess...
Mine hasn't shipped yet either &amp; I'm in the US! Box #8.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine hasn't shipped yet either &amp; I'm in the US! Box #8. 
Well, then it seems they're just running a bit late, probably because of all those boxes shipping these days. Hope they'll send them out before the weekend so we'll be able to enjoy them next week.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty annoyed that America seem to be getting DHL and we get snail mail tbh. I love memebox but have found their customer service hit and miss. After a broken product they did little and that irritates me. I review their boxes on my blog and really like them and my reviews reflect that I paid for my box as I have no real loyalty as I tend to buy the boxes that give best quality and value for my money.


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Hey everyone! So I'm pretty new to the memebox thing only hearing about it a few days ago and I've been doing a lot of research on it before I make a purchase. I noticed that a lot of the videos and blogs look like they were sponsored by memebox so I'm glad to see everyone here has honest opinions. I saw a few people mention that products were repeated, complains that memebox said every box would be different and so on. Personally I don't mind seeing spoilers so I know exactly what I'm getting especially when the description on the site can be misleading. I'm not familiar with the brand or value of the products but are they just over priced random brands allowing them to increase the value of the box? Also, their boxes are always sold out but I've never seen any talk Or reviews about a of their more recent boxes which is why I always thought the majority of the reviews were sponsored. Sorry I bum anyone down with my long post, I can see everyone is excited to receive their boxed. But if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear it! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The only thing I don't like about meme box is they constantly change policy and don't inform us.They switched to DHL for some boxes (faster than USPS) but didn't inform us.They have become stingy with points also. Every box I get as some kind of loyalty/discount program .Meme used to give us 7 then 5 points to offset shipping on our boxes. They stopped it except for special boxes and again did not tell us. The boxes themselves are AWESOME. The cs is still lacking in regards to keeping customers informed of changes.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

> Mine is still a send standby too. And of course I'm in Europe. I get the impression they only send to the US on the shipping day they give, my boxes are always sent later which is a bit unfair. If they give a shipping date it should concern all customers. And my TheFaceShop SB has already shipped but only today morning. Need to be patient I guess...


 my sentiments exactly. and if i recall it has been pushed back 3 days from its original shipping date when i first purchased it. all three boxes in the set were. but in their defense, they did say 15-20days so i guess i'll just have to sit tight and wait. my peeve now is the fact that their customer service is relatively slow these days (2almost 3 days and still no reply). i had to write to them about some payment issues. i hope they get back to me asap before releasing a new box i might potentially want to buy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## tffnybb (Mar 27, 2014)

It helps a lot. I didn't know that pre-order were so far in advanced since I saw they were up to box 12? I assumed the other boxes were old and that boxes came out every month like other subscriptions. A little confused with their shipping then. Does it state when boxes will be released if they've only released up to box 7 till now? I thought once they announced it and you ordered it, it would be up to 30 days to deliver. Again, I apologize if the answer to these questions are widely known to others, I'm just a little slow haha


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tffnybb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It helps a lot. I didn't know that pre-order were so far in advanced since I saw they were up to box 12? I assumed the other boxes were old and that boxes came out every month like other subscriptions.
A little confused with their shipping then. Does it state when boxes will be released if they've only released up to box 7 till now? I thought once they announced it and you ordered it, it would be up to 30 days to deliver.
Again, I apologize if the answer to these questions are widely known to others, I'm just a little slow haha
When you buy a box there's a date given when it will ship. You can find an exact shipping schedule in this thread with all the boxes included that are going to be shipping till October.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty annoyed that America seem to be getting DHL and we get snail mail tbh.
I love memebox but have found their customer service hit and miss. After a broken product they did little and that irritates me.
I review their boxes on my blog and really like them and my reviews reflect that I paid for my box as I have no real loyalty as I tend to buy the boxes that give best quality and value for my money.
I and other girls from Poland asked them not to send ours by DHL because courier agencies in Poland can demand an extra customs clearance payment of about $25. It's not the tax or duty but a charge for a customs clearance procedure itself. At least one person got her box stopped last time so we asked them for EMS shipping not to risk it again.

However, we only wrote about Poland so I wonder why they're now sending them by EMS to the whole Europe.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> I and other girls from Poland asked them not to send ours by DHL because courier agencies in Poland can demand an extra customs clearance payment of about $25. It's not the tax or duty but a charge for a customs clearance procedure itself. At least one person got her box stopped last time so we asked them for EMS shipping not to risk it again. However, we only wrote about Poland so I wonder why they're now sending them by EMS to the whole Europe.


 Oh, ok. Got a parcel from DHL from them with no issues at all this week. I didn't know they did this in other countries. It isn't end of world using ems as long as this parcel doesn't decide to take a vacation in incheon again.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive had bad issues with DHL items being shiped here to Canada from another country, the item WAS under 10$ it was butterfly appliques I ordered 5 of them = 7$ USD. DHL charged me 15$ for them to bring it into Canada for me that wasnt even customs! wtf eh... I dont trust DHL , they are also the worst shipping company in the world.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

I suppose at least it won't be long until I can see face shop and eight as the American wIll start receiving in a few hours... Can't wait to see as seven was amazing, especially the makeup set. Is eight express or standard?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

I really hope they throw in some Great Gatsby Banila Co products In the Superbox  and the Banila co memebox!!!!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been stalking this thread like crazy for the past hour hoping for box pics, guzzling mt dew to stay awake! I'm dying to know what's in these boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Stalking this and memebox site atm.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been stalking this thread like crazy for the past hour hoping for box pics, guzzling mt dew to stay awake! I'm dying to know what's in these boxes.
lol


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 27, 2014)

Checked the DHL tracking and I probably wont get my boxes until after friday ... despite what their text message said.  

   




  --&gt; 



     

DHL, you build up my hopes only to CRUSH them. lol.  I'm going to have to hide from the forum because I want to keep these ones a surprise.

But I'm still super-excited to get the boxes so quickly. 



  *Thanks Memebox!,* if they're listening.  (and sorry to you non-US ladies. That stinks. The waiting is painful!)


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are codes out there currently?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if there are codes out there currently? 
Just the SHIP4CHEAP one that I know of expires March 31st


----------



## SubJunkie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just the SHIP4CHEAP one that I know of expires March 31st
Thanks!!


----------



## lorizav (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh now the one for oily skin comes out, after I ordered 700 boxes and have yet to receive one, must resist for real I can't justify it since I have been in hospital pissing away sick time and not sure when I can go back to work. Curse you Memebox . Course if anyone gets anything forum that box and wants to trade, I m totally there.  love my fellow meme addicts


----------



## lorizav (Mar 27, 2014)

From Stupid auto correct and bad vision.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From Stupid auto correct and bad vision.




Lol, - - - I hope you feel better soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 27, 2014)

Is there anyone else that has NOT received their Superbox two yet? I still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there anyone else that has NOT received their Superbox two yet? I still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
How long has it been since it was shipped??


----------



## Patantao (Mar 27, 2014)

Me neither, but it has arrived my country.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me neither, but it has arrived my country.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me neither, but it has arrived my country.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long has it been since it was shipped??
When I look back through I got an email (March 1st) that said it would ship out on March the 14th and they would send a shipping confirmation two days afterwards. Because I ordered so many, up to this point, I did not realize I never received anything from them (shipping/tracking number)..ugghhhh...Fantastic..Looks like it is customer service time 




.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 27, 2014)

Did anyone else get 2 points from memebox as a special 1 day promotion?


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there anyone else that has NOT received their Superbox two yet? I still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine is SLOWLY inching its way towards me with the speed of a snail.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, ok. Got a parcel from DHL from them with no issues at all this week. I didn't know they did this in other countries. It isn't end of world using ems as long as this parcel doesn't decide to take a vacation in incheon again.
just home from work so I'm catching up.

i actually emailed last night asking why uk boxes are not being sent DHL.as it took 3 days for my box 7 to appear .over 2 weeks for superbox3 to appear via EMS and is slow and lacking real tracking, i have also asked that 2 boxes can be added as customs won't be an issue for it,but i have never had a problem with DHL, and they email and text you updates.i am still waiting for tracking for 3 boxes or maybe 4 and emails rant being answered so i hope i will get an answer on the DHL front.

nearly had a heart attack thought the oily skin box had sold out,have also asked if any more boxes and codes are coming out.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there anyone else that has NOT received their Superbox two yet? I still haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
mine arrived at my house in the uk yesterday so hang in there .loads still not arrived if you read social media.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> just home from work so I'm catching up. i actually emailed last night asking why uk boxes are not being sent DHL.as it took 3 days for my box 7 to appear .over 2 weeks for superbox3 to appear viaÂ EMS and is slow and lacking real tracking, i have also asked that 2 boxes can be added as customs won't be an issue for it,but i have never had a problem with DHL, and they email and text you updates.i am still waiting for tracking for 3 boxes or maybe 4 and emails rant being answered so i hope i will get an answer on the DHL front. nearly had a heart attack thought the oily skin box had sold out,have also asked if any more boxes and codes are coming out.


 Ty, Lorna. I have stopped emailing as their responses are always halfhearted.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine arrived at my house in the uk yesterday so hang in there .loads still not arrived if you read social media.
Thank you-I ended up writing Customer Service. Hopefully I will hear something. I was on the verge of ordering several more boxes, but to be honest, I am not going to unless this is resolved. I don't want to stress about more of them!lol


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Did anyone else get 2 points from memebox as a special 1 day promotion?


 I did! But I don't know what to get...I already ordered 12 and LB 3 the other night...maybe they will come out with something else before the day is over.....


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine is SLOWLY inching its way towards me with the speed of a snail.
I hope yours arrives soon! I know how frustrating it is


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Anybody else just received 2 memepoints just now? I'm tempted to get box 12 or mask box. No,no, no, give me free shipping code too. LOL!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunflowerinLC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope yours arrives soon! I know how frustrating it is 




this is why id rather have dhl rather than ems the difference for the same type of postal service is shocking poor via ems,

will keep watch of email for shipping and memepoints so i can buy the boy the oily skin box for easter and anything else they want to throw my way till monday night.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody else just received 2 memepoints just now? I'm tempted to get box 12 or mask box. No,no, no, give me free shipping code too. LOL!
yeah. no email tho. Just a "one day special promotion" which translates to "give us more of your $$ before all this ends". not impressed by the lack of communication and 0 info on my shipments yet...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Testing my resistance with the two points.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Testing my resistance with the two points.
hang in there and don't give in! 4 more days!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

I want skin food or Tonymoly


----------



## Patantao (Mar 27, 2014)

I want anti-aging Memebox, instead of Superbox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody else just received 2 memepoints just now? I'm tempted to get box 12 or mask box. No,no, no, give me free shipping code too. LOL!


just logged in too my account and your right 2 memepoints added, but no email to explain, i ve asked in email and Facebook for a shipping code or code on the next box release cause i know they gonna do it


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah. no email tho. Just a "one day special promotion" which translates to "give us more of your $$ before all this ends". not impressed by the lack of communication and 0 info on my shipments yet...
Yeah, I'm fighting it. I'm waiting for a shipment email from them regarding box 8.  I should be getting it today. I think I saw it somewhere they email tracking numbers 2 days after the shipping date.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone else get 2 points from memebox as a special 1 day promotion?
Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Mar 27, 2014)

Yup, just used my 2 points and free shipping to get the Lucky Box 2 I've been eyeing all week. I'm glad I didn't break down and buy it last night. Of course, now they'll probably release something better or put out another code to make me regret my rash buying decision. Who knew coupons could be so stressful?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder when there going to release new boxes?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

I would love a Laneige Box, &amp; or Tony &amp; Molly


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'm fighting it. I'm waiting for a shipment email from them regarding box 8.  I should be getting it today. I think I saw it somewhere they email tracking numbers 2 days after the shipping date. 
I have been super patient about it. It has been a long drought. And I feel like a hyena waiting for what would alleviate my memebox withdrawal symptoms--- a sign that a box exists and is heading my way. The wait has been long. And excruciatingly so. Memebox, heed our words, put more people on customer service these 4 days or put up a live chat like most websites do.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 27, 2014)

I would buy something for sure just to spend those 2 points by tomorrow. The problem is I've bought practically everything I could buy and I am still waiting for the refund for a cancelled order they claim they did but I've got no money so far and PayPal says there was no income to my account from Mememebox last days. I am almost run out of money and I would appreciate the refund now. But their CS is silent as the grave (as usual).


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 27, 2014)

yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been super patient about it. It has been a long drought. And I feel like a hyena waiting for what would alleviate my memebox withdrawal symptoms--- a sign that a box exists and is heading my way. The wait has been long. And excruciatingly so. Memebox, heed our words, put more people on customer service these 4 days or put up a live chat like most websites do. 
Which boxes are you waiting for again?


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]
ooh! So curious to see what's in #8!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]
ohmahgash! I'm stalking you today!


----------



## Renata P (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]
A part of me doesn't want to know but the second part cries: spoilers please! As soon as you get the boxes.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ooh! So curious to see what's in #8!


Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohmahgash! I'm stalking you today! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A part of me doesn't want to know but the second part cries: spoilers please! As soon as you get the boxes.

haha yes yes!! of course I will post spoiler as SOON as I can!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]
ive not received tracking for any of these boxes yet.oh well


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 27, 2014)

> A part of me doesn't want to know but the second part cries: spoilers please! As soon as you get the boxes.


 Have the same. I'm so impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> ive not received tracking for any of these boxes yet.oh well


 Me neither but my face shop one is on the site. I just hope this one doesn't take a vacation in incheon.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

> ive not received tracking for any of these boxes yet.oh well


 Did you check track.memebox.com ? I didn't receive any email with tracking yet but I checked there and tracking number was there.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 27, 2014)

> yay!! my box #8, etude house box, and faceshop box is in the delivery truck to be delivered today! =]


*sigh* Etude House...the one that got away.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*sigh* Etude House...the one that got away.
Lol!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> Did you check track.memebox.com ? I didn't receive any email with tracking yet but I checked there and tracking number was there.


 I bought multipack so that don't work.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ive not received tracking for any of these boxes yet.oh well

I'm sorry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really hope that it gets to you soon! If it makes you feel any better, I haven't receive my Luckybox #1 yet â€¦ STILL! I have been having TERRIBLE trouble with USPS.. they didn't even attempt to deliver and they are already trying to send it back to Korea!!! UGH! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


*sigh* Etude House...the one that got away.
aww! I'm sorry! I'm POSITIVE that they will do another box!! Just like all the others.. no worries!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I bought multipack so that don't work.


 Aww sorry! That sucks. I know they only send one tracking number when you more than package.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

my etude house is on the last leg customs in korea. just noticed the little tracking link on my account thats new, but as i brought 8,9,10,bundle it still shows nothing. so i think those boxes will be wait and see kind of thing.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Is anyone getting this error code for SHIP4CHEAP? Are you only allowed to use it once?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is anyone getting this error code for SHIP4CHEAP? Are you only allowed to use it once?
No. I believe it can only be used once.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No. I believe it can only be used once.
Thats really weird, it just worked for me..


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats really weird, it just worked for me..
Wow, awesome! I will try again before the 31st to see if it goes through.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Is anyone getting this error code for SHIP4CHEAP? Are you only allowed to use it once?
Actually it can be used only once.

Additional information from memebox was:

1. You cannot use this coupon with any other coupons. 

2. This coupon is a one time use only.

3. No minimum purchase required.

4. This does not apply to free shipping products ( ex, Superbox #1) 

So unfortunately we can use it with one order only.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

That's what I thought too, Renata. Hmmm.....


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tffnybb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey everyone!

So I'm pretty new to the memebox thing only hearing about it a few days ago and I've been doing a lot of research on it before I make a purchase.

I noticed that a lot of the videos and blogs look like they were sponsored by memebox so I'm glad to see everyone here has honest opinions. I saw a few people mention that products were repeated, complains that memebox said every box would be different and so on. Personally I don't mind seeing spoilers so I know exactly what I'm getting especially when the description on the site can be misleading. I'm not familiar with the brand or value of the products but are they just over priced random brands allowing them to increase the value of the box?

Also, their boxes are always sold out but I've never seen any talk Or reviews about a of their more recent boxes which is why I always thought the majority of the reviews were sponsored.

Sorry I bum anyone down with my long post, I can see everyone is excited to receive their boxed. But if anyone has any thoughts I would love to hear it! Thanks





Memebox does things a little differently than your typical beauty subscription box.  For one, I love that they (well, previously and hopefully later) ship internationally.  They send well recognized Korean brands (its not like they're sending you Wet n Wild).  Although, that said, Asian drugstore brands so far surpass ours in quality and ingredient percentages that its kind of ridiculous.

Memebox presells their boxes.  So you should only be seeing reviews up to #7 since those are the only ones that have been released yet.  Oh, and Luckybox #1, Superbox #1, Superbox #2 and Superbox #3 (right, everyone?).

Memeboxes contain full size and deluxe samples.  Superboxes contain full size products only (unless they decide to toss something extra in, then you might get a sample).  I personally prefer sample sizes since I never seem to use up a full size before it gets old and gross.  I haven't gotten any Superboxes.  Just Luckybox #1 and #3 since I missed all the earlier Memeboxes.  And Memebox #10 and #11.  

I don't check YouTube much so I dont know about sponsored unboxings but I *do* know that Memebox does post a YouTube unboxing for each box but only AFTER they've mailed it out.

As far as I know, there haven't been any repeating products except for the Luckyboxes.  Because that's what a Luckybox is!  Its a box of products that were originally found in previous Memboxes (that are sold out now).  I saw on Twitter where some girl wrote how terrible Memebox because her Luckybox had products she'd already gotten.  Uh.... that's what it is!  It's right in the description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There was some confusion over the wording of the initial Luckybox where I think many of us were under the impression that there would be several variations of Luckybox #1 (kinda like Birchbox and Ipsy do) but that was not correct and they changed the wording on their website.  I think that was a translation issue.

Of course,  I say all that and I haven't even gotten my first box!  I talked to my aunt (who is Asian) and asked her about what she thought of Memebox and when she saw the brands and sorts of things I was getting she got jealous.  She apparently used to fly home to get all her beauty products and then fly back with her stash!  So I know who to give my extras, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Whoa, I kinda wrote a novel!  Sorry!


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 27, 2014)

I gotta say, the best thing I ever did for my wallet was change my Memebox password to a random string of characters that I have to go dig out from an old e-mail sent to me if I want to log in to my account... it's just enough work for me to convince myself otherwise. Still didn't stop me from getting Luckybox 1 (which I'm fairly happy with), Hydration box and Etude House, though...

Does anyone know a website or blog that's translated the ingredients list on the various Memebox products? I know the Pore Essence Control has regular alcohol (!!!) as one of the main ingredients and I'm worried that most of the other products have things that I try not to put on my skin. All of the products are working, but it's not worth it if it'll damage my skin in the long run!


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got my boxes ladies...I'll post up pics in abut I hope not to spoil for anyone


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

What is the weight on the three boxes ? It only list two of my three #8 &amp; TFS My Ã‰tude House is not listed even though I ordered it. Total Weight: 3.1 lbs Ship Type: Package Service: EXPRESS WORLDWIDE nondoc Description: MEMEBOX#8 &amp; SUPERBOX#TFS


----------



## Patantao (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my boxes ladies...I'll post up pics in abut I hope not to spoil for anyone
Can't wait....


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my boxes ladies...I'll post up pics in abut I hope not to spoil for anyone
Yay! Can't wait!

Hope you love them!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> I just got my boxes ladies...I'll post up pics in abut I hope not to spoil for anyone


 Did you get all three?


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 27, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to use the "spoilers" feature I'm sorry!!


----------



## Disneyfan (Mar 27, 2014)

WOW! That's it. I'm getting off the fence and ordering something.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much xiaoyue52


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Thank you so muchÂ xiaoyue52


 No problem at all! I am not Sure what I'll do with so much product now lol and that Psy mask was hilarious!


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't figure out how to use the "spoilers" feature I'm sorry!!




























OMG im SUPER excited to get my box now!!!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you xiaoyue52! I'm glad I ordered box #8! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the pics!

I have to admit I'm not too excited about TFS box. A lip patch &amp; sheet mask both count as a full size item? mmm ok


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

> Thank you so muchÂ xiaoyue52


 Yes thank you, Xiaoyue! I'm in the car on the way home from our spring break trip. You can try typing a spoiler code manually.

```
[spoiler][/spoiler]
```


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome boxes! I hope (fingers crossed) the Caviar cleanser is in LuckyBox #3.!

(since I missed out on #8)

This is so exciting!


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 27, 2014)

^^

Amazing pictures, thank you so much :3 Absolutely cannot wait to get my Etude House and TheFaceShop Superboxes now yasssssssssss :3 My sister told me they already arrived, I just need to go home sometime this weekend and check it out omfg so excited &gt;_&lt;


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't figure out how to use the "spoilers" feature I'm sorry!!
omg, thank you so much for posting these! I can't wait to get #8 now, such great value!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

> No problem at all! I am not Sure what I'll do with so much product now lol and that Psy mask was hilarious!


 I remember reading Psy did a collaboration box with Memebox Korea. I think it's great they included that!! Will someone check their DHL tracking for all three boxes and tell me the weight, please? I'm trying to figure out if they shipped me two or all three of my boxes. Thanks


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Omg totally Jelly of you're Etude Box!!!!! ssoooooo adorable!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't wait for my boxes to come now.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I remember reading Psy did a collaboration box with Memebox Korea. I think it's great they included that!! Will someone check their DHL tracking for all three boxes and tell me the weight, please? I'm trying to figure out if they shipped me two or all three of my boxes. Thanks


 4 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

One of the girls who goes on a Facebook page I'm on has just been caught for uk customs I've told her the box total for box 8 she had 4 more boxes ordered . And I've nicked your photo incase she wants to see it . I don't think they filled in the document right and parcel force want Â£25 off her. I trying to help her round it for the next lot of boxes. I feel bad she got caught by customs.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yeahhh!! I love all three boxes~ 






I've always wanted to try that BCDation ever since I saw it on ebay. So yay to that. (altho its just sample size)

I don't believe the caviar oil cleanser in #8 is $73??! For all I know there are reputable sellers selling them + shipping from Korea for less than $27. 

To put together a good box is something, but to up the values just to please us (in a sense) is something else...I'll investigate each retail price and compile the true values for myself I guess (I'm nerd like that).


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 27, 2014)

I complied a list of the Etude House and TheFaceShop Superboxes and it's prices according to the cheapest Buy-It price listed on eBay~
 

Etude House Superbox

Look At My Eyes Jewel : $7.98 USD

Dear Darling Tint AD : $5.45 USD

Silk Scarf Double Care Hair Mask : $5.48 USD

Play Nail #113 &amp; #114 : $4.94 USD

Secret Beam Highlighter AD : $9.69 USD

Goodbye Pore Ever Pore Primer Essence : $8.29 USD

Like 20 All Day Cream Pact - Early Anti Aging Care : $15.90 USD

Total: $57.73 USD

TheFaceShop Superbox

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : $12.69 USD

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : $7.16 USD

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : $7.11 USD

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : $9.99 USD

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : $3.45 USD

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : $6.25 USD

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : $8.99 USD

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : $6.29 USD

Total: $61.93 USD

Considering you pay $39.00 USD + $6.99 USD for shipping before using Meme Points and coupon codes, you save $11.74 USD on the Etude House box and $15.94 on TheFaceShop box. If you don't care for receiving a box of random goodies that could potentially contain a majority of products you don't care about, then definitely skip on these boxes and just buy the items seperately on eBay imo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Come on Memebox, add a new box!! I need to spend my extra points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I complied a list of the Etude House and TheFaceShop Superboxes and it's prices according to the cheapest Buy-It price listed on eBay~
 

Etude House Superbox

Look At My Eyes Jewel : $7.98 USD

Dear Darling Tint AD : $5.45 USD

Silk Scarf Double Care Hair Mask : $5.48 USD

Play Nail #113 &amp; #114 : $4.94 USD

Secret Beam Highlighter AD : $9.69 USD

Goodbye Pore Ever Pore Primer Essence : $8.29 USD

Like 20 All Day Cream Pact - Early Anti Aging Care : $15.90 USD

Total: $57.73 USD

TheFaceShop Superbox

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : $12.69 USD

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : $7.16 USD

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : $7.11 USD

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : $9.99 USD

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : $3.45 USD

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : $6.25 USD

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : $8.99 USD

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : $6.29 USD

Total: $61.93 USD

Considering you pay $39.00 USD + $6.99 USD for shipping before using Meme Points and coupon codes, you save $11.74 USD on the Etude House box and $15.94 on TheFaceShop box. If you don't care for receiving a box of random goodies that could potentially contain a majority of products you don't care about, then definitely skip on these boxes and just buy the items seperately on eBay imo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
hmmm


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 27, 2014)

RAWR! What?! How did someone already get Memebox #8?! 

I had my shipping address changed to my NEW address that I move into on April 15th since it stated that it takes 14-22 days to ship and they shipped out 3/25. *grumble grumble*


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I complied a list of the Etude House and TheFaceShop Superboxes and it's prices according to the cheapest Buy-It price listed on eBay~
 

Considering you pay $39.00 USD + $6.99 USD for shipping before using Meme Points and coupon codes, you save $11.74 USD on the Etude House box and $15.94 on TheFaceShop box. If you don't care for receiving a box of random goodies that could potentially contain a majority of products you don't care about, then definitely skip on these boxes and just buy the items seperately on eBay imo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My sentiments exactly. I have nothing against meme, I'm just writing this to calm my horses (gosh, I might succumb to more purchasing). Yes, we do save money by buying these boxes, but do I need them all at once? And products that doesn't suit my skin? 



 Ahh my inner demons.

Also from the beginning those prices on meme's site are so much higher than retail price. Of course it is worth buying some--- the rarer products that are hard to come by (not on ebay etc), and using the memepoints. I do enjoy the thrill of a surprise, and the fact that i'm getting &gt;$50 by paying approx $23, but hey its a luxury only some can afford... Food for thought.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

> Memebox does things a little differently than your typical beauty subscription box. Â For one, I love that they (well, previously and hopefully later) ship internationally. Â They send well recognized Korean brands (its not like they're sending you Wet n Wild). Â Although, that said, Asian drugstore brands so far surpass ours in quality and ingredient percentages that its kind of ridiculous. Memebox presells their boxes. Â So you should only be seeing reviews up to #7 since those are the only ones that have been released yet. Â Oh, and Luckybox #1, Superbox #1, Superbox #2 and Superbox #3 (right, everyone?). Memeboxes contain full size and deluxe samples. Â Superboxes contain full size products only (unless they decide to toss something extra in, then you might get a sample). Â I personally prefer sample sizes since I never seem to use up a full size before it gets old and gross. Â I haven't gotten any Superboxes. Â Just Luckybox #1 and #3 since I missed all the earlier Memeboxes. Â And Memebox #10 and #11. Â  I don't check YouTube much so I dont know about sponsored unboxings but I *do* know that Memebox does post a YouTube unboxing for each box but only AFTER they've mailed it out. As far as I know, there haven't been any repeating products except for the Luckyboxes. Â Because that's what a Luckybox is! Â Its a box of products that were originally found in previous Memboxes (that are sold out now). Â I saw on Twitter where some girl wrote how terrible Memebox because her Luckybox had products she'd already gotten. Â Uh.... that's what it is! Â It's right in the description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was some confusion over the wording of the initial Luckybox where I think many of us were under the impression that there would be several variations of Luckybox #1 (kinda like Birchbox and Ipsy do) but that was not correct and they changed the wording on their website. Â I think that was a translation issue. Of course, Â I say all that and I haven't even gotten my first box! Â I talked to my aunt (who is Asian) and asked her about what she thought of Memebox and when she saw the brands and sorts of things I was getting she got jealous. Â She apparently used to fly home to get all her beauty products and then fly back with her stash! Â So I know who to give my extras, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoa, I kinda wrote a novel! Â Sorry!


 Yeah I remember reading "You and your bestie will get different boxes" "You might get items from 2,3,4 and she'll get items from boxes 4,5,6" something like that. I can see why it was confusing and everyone expected something different. Specially the people who ordered more than one box. I still have the screencap for that box.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

> 4 pounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks I'm probably not getting 1 of my boxes from DHL my only weighs 3.1, they may have shipped it slow. I hope it was shipped. I'll have to keep an eye on that then.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Did any NOT order Global Box 12# yet?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, great spoilers. I'm kicking myself wherever my feet can reach for missing out on Etude House and The Face Shop. I hope they restock over the next couple of days.

I'm not as excited about Box #8, although I have ordered it (no tracking yet). I bought the full-size MAX Clinic Oil Foam off Wishtrend last year after I received 10 samples in their box already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE that cleanser, of course, and have reviewed it, but you only need a small amount so with the bottle from box #8, I will have enough till 2015. I have oily skin but this is amazing on me for getting rid of makeup.

What I am not happy with is that they simply refuse to reply to my emails. I have re-sent all my emails at least four times each and haven't heard a word since last Sunday/Monday, when they emailed once to send a vague answer to my question. Perhaps I should send them my media kit so they can see my pageviews lol.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone know Memebox's reference number for DHL? Or is it different for every shipment?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

so glad i love the etude box spoiler thank you ,and box 8 has saved me buying the sleep mask with my points now have an empty basket 




 and i used your photo of box 8 for the girl who got caught on her first box and it as she said is worth the customs charge like we said at the beginning.she has brought lucky box 2 and box11 and the oily skin box .but i told her about this forum and she is now looking at the bundle boxes ,whoops.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sentiments exactly. I have nothing against meme, I'm just writing this to calm my horses (gosh, I might succumb to more purchasing). Yes, we do save money by buying these boxes, but do I need them all at once? And products that doesn't suit my skin? 



 Ahh my inner demons.

Also from the beginning those prices on meme's site are so much higher than retail price. Of course it is worth buying some--- the rarer products that are hard to come by (not on ebay etc), and using the memepoints. I do enjoy the thrill of a surprise, and the fact that i'm getting &gt;$50 by paying approx $23, but hey its a luxury only some can afford... Food for thought.
Definitely. I have a few of the earlier boxes and there's some products that I honestly haven't even touched and really just don't care for. But I think the selling point is that there is at least 1 item in the box that just makes up for having a box full of other things we don't care about tbh.

And to add onto that, the Max Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Foam Cleanser is listed with a value of $73 on their card...on eBay I see it going for $26 USD. Where are they pulling these prices from roflmao?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I remember reading "You and your bestie will get different boxes" "You might get items from 2,3,4 and she'll get items from boxes 4,5,6" something like that. I can see why it was confusing and everyone expected something different. Specially the people who ordered more than one box.

I still have the screencap for that box.
I personally purchased two Luckyboxes 1 and convinced my sister to buy one because of this statement. When I emailed them about, Memebox sent me a boilerplate-like email with a happy face as if my English-reading abilities was off. LOL! The crazy thing about it some people swear Memebox never made the statement. They did. I was probably one of the first ones to buy it. A few weeks later, they changed the wording. I love Memebox --- but I believe if you made a mistake own up to it/acknowledge it -- it's like it never happened, just saying.

In other news, Memebox 8 looks awesome. Thanks to the person who posted the pictures. As of right now, I am desperately waiting for some spoilers. I'd love to know a spolier for Luckybox 3, Hair and Body box and much more! Come on Memebox! Also, thanks Memebox for the extra 2 points I discovered in my account today!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> I personally purchased two Luckyboxes 1 and convinced my sister to buy one because of this statement. When I emailed them about, Memebox sent me a boilerplate-like email with a happy face as if my English-reading abilities was off. LOL! The crazy thing about it some people swear Memebox never made the statement. They did. I was probably one of the first ones to buy it. A few weeks later, they changed the wording. I love Memebox --- but I believe if you made a mistake own up to it/acknowledge it -- it's like it never happened, just saying. In other news, Memebox 8 looks awesome. Thanks to the person who posted the pictures. As of right now, I am desperately waiting for some spoilers. I'd love to know a spolier for Luckybox 3, Hair and Body box and much more! Come on Memebox! Also, thanks Memebox for the extra 2 points I discovered in my account today!


 They definitely did make that statement as I bought a second in the restock due to that promise and then cancelled it. The customer service responses are shocking tbh. Got a we are sorry about my sun kill having no seal but no real replacement, which other companies I deal with would do.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, thanks Memebox for the extra 2 points I discovered in my account today!
Yeah...I just looked and had 2 extra points too. So that, along with the free shipping...god, Memebox is SMART.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What I am not happy with is that they simply refuse to reply to my emails. I have re-sent all my emails at least four times each and haven't heard a word since last Sunday/Monday, when they emailed once to send a vague answer to my question. Perhaps I should send them my media kit so they can see my pageviews lol.
Yep, seems like they put an 8 year old behind the computer. (sorry if I seem insensitive) Whats with "we don't do that anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " and "we will post it up or inform you if we do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ".

Okay I should stop making meme hate me. I just need a replyyyy~

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely. I have a few of the earlier boxes and there's some products that I honestly haven't even touched and really just don't care for. But I think the selling point is that there is at least 1 item in the box that just makes up for having a box full of other things we don't care about tbh.

And to add onto that, the Max Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Foam Cleanser is listed with a value of $73 on their card...on eBay I see it going for $26 USD. Where are they pulling these prices from roflmao?







They pulled it from the very depths of Midas's treasure chamber? Maybe I'm just frustrated. It has been a long day. Memebox has put me on this roller coaster ride long enough.. 



 

Since I paid for it willingly, I'll just sit back and enjoy these purchases as much as possible. And maybe pack those I don't use and gift my friends for their birthday/etc. (I can't be bothered to trade/sell...)


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol, I feel cheated. No new boxes today.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, seems like they put an 8 year old behind the computer. (sorry if I seem insensitive) Whats with "we don't do that anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " and "we will post it up or inform you if we do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ".

Okay I should stop making meme hate me. I just need a replyyyy~

They pulled it from the very depths of Midas's treasure chamber? Maybe I'm just frustrated. It has been a long day. Memebox has put me on this roller coaster ride long enough.. 



 

Since I paid for it willingly, I'll just sit back and enjoy these purchases as much as possible. And maybe pack those I don't use and gift my friends for their birthday/etc. (I can't be bothered to trade/sell...)
Yeah that's the only reason I remember pretty well the description of the first Lucky box! because of the "You and your Bestie"  part !


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah...I just looked and had 2 extra points too. So that, along with the free shipping...god, Memebox is SMART. 
Yup, Memebox is feeding our addiction.  I have to admit: I love extra bonus meme points!


----------



## migasa (Mar 27, 2014)

Memebox #8 is wonderful, fantastic, amazing ....

  I regret that I bought thefaceshopbox. Cosmetics are cheap and do not like. I can buy them cheaper on ebay


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

Just purchased Box #12, with 2 extra points and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, seems like they put an 8 year old behind the computer. (sorry if I seem insensitive) Whats with "we don't do that anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> " and "we will post it up or inform you if we do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ".

Okay I should stop making meme hate me. I just need a replyyyy~

They pulled it from the very depths of Midas's treasure chamber? Maybe I'm just frustrated. It has been a long day. Memebox has put me on this roller coaster ride long enough.. 



 

Since I paid for it willingly, I'll just sit back and enjoy these purchases as much as possible. And maybe pack those I don't use and gift my friends for their birthday/etc. (I can't be bothered to trade/sell...)
Oeer! I bought the Max Clinic oil foam (full size) for $30-ish. Can't remember the exact amount, but definitely below $35. And they shipped it with my previous Wish Box so it wasn't too bad. I definitely did not pay $73 for it!

I don't get how several people are getting replies (not being jealous lol, just wondering how my mails alone are being ignored) promptly while I think some 30 emails of mine need replies.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox #8 is wonderful, fantastic, amazing ....

  I regret that I bought thefaceshopbox. Cosmetics are cheap and do not like. I can buy them cheaper on ebay
Agreed. The cosmetics included aren't unique or interesting. I've seen swatches of that blush and it is chalky &amp; poorly pigmented. The eyeshadow? It's just brown eyeshadow. BB cream is soooooo hard to shade match without sampling. I hoped for more skincare. Ah well, live &amp; learn. I'm sticking to regular boxes.


----------



## migasa (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. The cosmetics included aren't unique or interesting. I've seen swatches of that blush and it is chalky &amp; poorly pigmented. The eyeshadow? It's just brown eyeshadow. BB cream is soooooo hard to shade match without sampling. I hoped for more skincare. Ah well, live &amp; learn. I'm sticking to regular boxes.
me too


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. The cosmetics included aren't unique or interesting. I've seen swatches of that blush and it is chalky &amp; poorly pigmented. The eyeshadow? It's just brown eyeshadow. BB cream is soooooo hard to shade match without sampling. I hoped for more skincare. Ah well, live &amp; learn. I'm sticking to regular boxes.
I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. The cosmetics included aren't unique or interesting. I've seen swatches of that blush and it is chalky &amp; poorly pigmented. The eyeshadow? It's just brown eyeshadow. BB cream is soooooo hard to shade match without sampling. I hoped for more skincare. Ah well, live &amp; learn. I'm sticking to regular boxes.
Thanks for the heads-up! I was moping for having missed it lol.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!
Im liking my 9-13 dollar Liole Tint though, much better than a 30 dollar Benefit tint.
 I bought the orange and looking forward to buy the pink and red. It didnt dry out my lips like Benefit does.


----------



## migasa (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!

 
I agree


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im liking my 9-13 dollar Liole Tint though, much better than a 30 dollar Benefit tint.
 I bought the orange and looking forward to buy the pink and red. It didnt dry out my lips like Benefit does.
Oh for sure. Some of the cosmetics are great. But overall, skincare is a safer bet if you want high quality high performance stuff.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!
I agree with your statements.

This is all cultural - since Asian women are more into skincare, there's a much higher competition between the brands, so they spend a lot of money on product development. Makeup? Not so much. Which is also the reason why US cosmetics are some of the best in the world, because women over here prefer good makeup over good skincare.

I'm going to stick to regular and skincare-focused Memeboxes, that way I'll be getting the best of both worlds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!
I hate to disagree. But some Japanese makeup made it to my drugstore holy grail list~






Probably because I lived in Asia before and they are easy to come by in shops like Watsons and Sasa. I loved makeup from Kate, Majorlica Majorca and Dolly wink, to name a few. Maybe the Koreans are still improving in this department. But yeah, the kpop industry has lulled us into believing a perfect, beautiful doll-like face is possible. 

Back to meme, this thread is moving at crazy speed. And I'm high.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

In love with my Tonymoly stain from box 7.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Agreed. The cosmetics included aren't unique or interesting. I've seen swatches of that blush and it is chalky &amp; poorly pigmented. The eyeshadow? It's just brown eyeshadow. BB cream is soooooo hard to shade match without sampling. I hoped for more skincare. Ah well, live &amp; learn. I'm sticking to regular boxes.
Crazy but I also only look forward to Memeboxes offering of skincare like cleansers, exfoliaters, serums, essences, moisturizers and other similar goodies. I am intrigued about Korean hair products. On the makeup department, I only like when I receive a lip stain, mascara, eyebrow item or the occasional nail polish. Makeup, in general, has been a miss. These are my preferences.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with your statements.

This is all cultural - since Asian women are more into skincare, there's a much higher competition between the brands, so they spend a lot of money on product development. Makeup? Not so much. Which is also the reason why US cosmetics are some of the best in the world, because women over here prefer good makeup over good skincare.

I'm going to stick to regular and skincare-focused Memeboxes, because that means I'm getting the best of both worlds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Exactly!!!!!

And their skincare R&amp;D and technologies are so much more advanced than in the States. Or even Europe.

Plus the color choices are too pastel and/or orangey for my tastes. Color cosmetics in the states offer a richer range of colors!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to disagree. But some Japanese makeup made it to my drugstore holy grail list~





Probably because I lived in Asia before and they are easy to come by in shops like Watsons and Sasa. I loved makeup from Kate, Majorlica Majorca and Dolly wink, to name a few. Maybe the Koreans are still improving in this department. But yeah, the kpop industry has lulled us into believing a perfect, beautiful doll-like face is possible. 

Back to meme, this thread is moving at crazy speed. And I'm high.
Glad to hear it.

Again I was just making a generalization, there are for sure exceptions.

And btw, Japan is different than Korea. I too love alot of Japanese beauty brands, both for skincare and color makeup.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

In love with my Tonymoly stain from box 7.
That is the best stain I've ever used. IMHO, way better than benetint.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly!!!!!

And their skincare R&amp;D and technologies are so much more advanced than in the States. Or even Europe.

Plus the color choices are too pastel and/or orangey for my tastes. Color cosmetics in the states offer a richer range of colors!
Yus, I understand that was just a generalization. *nods*

May I suggest another holy grail brand of mine: 3CE by Stylenanda. Their lip products are fabulous--the lack of a better word. The colors are crazyy pigmented!!! I hauled them from Korea, but I'm almost running out and those online are insanely expensive.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hate to say it but stick to skincare and bodycare. Korean cosmetics aren't as good as the ones we have here.(except for BB creams)

I blew a ton of money buying lots of color cosmetics from Asia over the years and no dice. Total waste. But the SKINCARE IS AMAZING!!!!!
You are right! I love European make-up high end brands and some American as well. It's hard to compare The Face Shop with Chanel but I should rather spend my money on one good lipstick. But Korean skincare is outstanding even if you decide to buy cheaper products.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is the best stain I've ever used. IMHO, way better than benetint.
box 7??


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box 7??
OOps! what box was that from? I bought it on my own so I have no idea.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 27, 2014)

This one?? I think it's from Box 3 but I really liked it as well!! I did NOT like the orange one we got a few boxes later...especially since mine leaked. And it was bitter.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> That is the best stain I've ever used. IMHO, way better than benetint.


 I can't afford benetint


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

Lucky box one sorry. I am an idiot.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

> OOps! what box was that from? I bought it on my own so I have no idea.


 Lucky box one not box seven... Got two boxes reviewed in close succession.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 27, 2014)

> Â This one?? I think it's from Box 3 but I really liked it as well!! I did NOT like the orange one we got a few boxes later...especially since mine leaked. And it was bitter.


 Yes! I got this from the luckybox1. I love the color when I put it on but unfortunately makes my lips so dry. I think it's just my lips though.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

Just got the email about the 2 Memebox points added today, it's a 1 day use for newsletter subscribers. Then they expire. I hope I get me tracking info soon.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG! The two Meme points do expire tonight at midnight. Talk about pressure. I might consider buying something if Memebox releases a juicy spoiler or two before then.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 27, 2014)

I think I can finally say I will not be buying more. Looking at my stash is telling me to stop and I think I will listen.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

They make me feel so much pressure!  I think I'm going to have to unsubscribe just so I'm not tempted to buy anything else from them until I receive my two luckyboxes.

Although, if they re-released luckybox #1, I'd snatch that right up. 

Hi, my name's Lesal, and I have a freaking problem.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 27, 2014)

oh, man... more points!  plus the shipping.... Today might be the day i cave and get luckybox #3... yep.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't have anything to buy with the points because I've pretty much bought most of the boxes out right now lol. Unless they restock box 7 within the next few hours or release a box for acne (I have the one for oily skin on preorder already), those two points are going to waste.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have anything to buy with the points because I've pretty much bought most of the boxes out right now lol. Unless they restock box 7 within the next few hours or release a box for acne (I have the one for oily skin on preorder already), those two points are going to waste.
mine are too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Alot Of the makeup that's sold here in North America is made In China.. Mac is made in China. So it all depends on the Korean or Asian company that makes the products, some companies are cheap when making  there products, and some have better quality, it all depends.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't know what to order before the 2 points expire... ughhhhhh


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know what to order before the 2 points expire... ughhhhhh
LOL! You're not the only one. I am going to walk away from my computer for an hour or so -- maybe I'll have an epiphany by then. (I feel so much pressure--)


----------



## KitsuneSammy (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks to the 2 points and the 7 dollar shipping, added with my $15 in points - I got the box 12 for $6!! I knew waiting was worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got box 3 or 4 previously. Loved it.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 27, 2014)

> Memebox #8 is wonderful, fantastic, amazing .... Â  I regret that I bought thefaceshopbox. Cosmetics are cheap and do not like. I can buy them cheaper on ebay


 That's true...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

i like the etude box am glad i got that as for the face shop I'm glad i said no gut instinct .

i have decided to order now the oily box for my son only because the email for the 2 memepoints has come up and states its for today only you lose them after tonight. i mean happy easter to my son and a mere hope that there is an oily no3 dr g mentor cream in the box ,i love it.

wonder if there will be one day memepoint offers for the rest of the week or one day only boxes.

what are you thinking memebox.


----------



## payopayo (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the photos of the Etude and Faceshop boxes!  I actually don't regret missing Etude as much now...since I was most interested in it for potential super-cute-packaging Etude products heheh.

Ugh, two more points!  I'm eyeing Luckybox #3 but I might not get it unless they post another spoiler on it by tonight...


----------



## telly (Mar 27, 2014)

Loving the tony moly lip tint.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 27, 2014)

> Alot Of the makeup that's sold here in North America is made In China.. Mac is made in China. So it all depends on the Korean or Asian company that makes the products, some companies are cheap when making Â there products, and some have better quality, it all depends.


 A lot of makeup here, including drugstore, is made in the USA. I'm big on looking at where something comes from (a New Years resolution a couple years ago to be an informed consumer and buy more American); this is why I stay out of Bath and Body Works, because they never label where there stuff is made. Too faced, UD, Loreal, Maybelline, etc all make products here. Even cheap brands, like NYC have many of their cosmetics made on US soil. I generally will not buy from an American brand, cosmetics wise (except tools), if it either doesn't label or if that product wasn't made in the US and trust me, I have a lot of selection. To be fair though, I've never bought anything from Mac so I don't know where it comes from.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with your statements.

This is all cultural - since Asian women are more into skincare, there's a much higher competition between the brands, so they spend a lot of money on product development. Makeup? Not so much. Which is also the reason why US cosmetics are some of the best in the world, because women over here prefer good makeup over good skincare.

I'm going to stick to regular and skincare-focused Memeboxes, that way I'll be getting the best of both worlds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree that it seems Americans are behind in skincare. Weve been told by the companies to cover up our blemishes and imperfections or wrinkles rather than heal them. Of course thats the outlook of our Pharmaceutical industry too, over medicate the problem rather than cure it.

Im a big fan of the American subscription box Blush /Dermstore which is heavy on skincare but the Blush thread here on MUT is dead.. (frown) It should be as big as Memebox thread but its no where close. Its mainly filled with complaints that its skincare heavy/focused


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A lot of makeup here, including drugstore, is made in the USA. I'm big on looking at where something comes from (a New Years resolution a couple years ago to be an informed consumer and buy more American); this is why I stay out of Bath and Body Works, because they never label where there stuff is made. Too faced, UD, Loreal, Maybelline, etc all make products here. Even cheap brands, like NYC have many of their cosmetics made on US soil. I generally will not buy from an American brand, cosmetics wise (except tools), if it either doesn't label or if that product wasn't made in the US and trust me, I have a lot of selection. To be fair though, I've never bought anything from Mac so I don't know where it comes from.
My point is, higher quality items can be made anywhere in the world. Not just Usa.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree that it seems Americans are behind in skincare. Weve been told by the companies to cover up our blemishes and imperfections or wrinkles rather than heal them. Of course thats the outlook of our Pharmaceutical industry too, over medicate the problem rather than cure it.

Im a big fan of the American subscription box Blush /Dermstore which is heavy on skincare but the Blush thread here on MUT is dead.. (frown) It should be as big as Memebox thread but its no where close. Its mainly filled with complaints that its skincare heavy/focused
I used to subscribe to Dermstore Beauty Fix before it turned into Blush, it was a great box.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree that it seems Americans are behind in skincare. Weve been told by the companies to cover up our blemishes and imperfections or wrinkles rather than heal them. Of course thats the outlook of our Pharmaceutical industry too, over medicate the problem rather than cure it.

Im a big fan of the American subscription box Blush /Dermstore which is heavy on skincare but the thread here on MUT is dead.. (frown) It should be as big as Memebox thread but its no where close. Its mainly filled with complaints that its skincare heavy/focused
Pinkgirlie, I love skincare products. Funny enough, I only checked out Memebox for its Korean and unique skincare lines as I do not wear foundation, cc, bb or anything of the like. When I open my Memeboxes and see anything dealing with those types of makeup my heart sinks a little. I'll be sure to check out the Blush/Dermstore subscription box. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used to subscribe to Dermstore Beauty Fix before it turned into Blush, it was a great box.

I had them since Sept 2013 and one of my boxes was over 260 retail. I guess some USA brands have crazy markup retail suggested price, lol. But I had lots of fun with it for only 25 dollars, Most boxes though hover around or above the 100 dollar value range and still a steal at only 25 dollars. One of my boxes was over four pounds. Theres just very little forum or chatting or reviews cause of the heavy skincare and less makeup offerings, no one talks about it. Ive been depressed cause of the lack of interest. Its such a baffling mystery to me. hence maybe thats part of their name, Mystery, lol


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 27, 2014)

Had to look up what time it was PST and see how many hours I got cos it's 9:17AM Friday here haha..most likely going to miss out on the 2 points as it'll be over by the time I get home (however, i think they would've got more benefit if they had released a new box as well as the 2 points offer).


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pinkgirlie, I love skincare products. Funny enough, I only checked out Memebox for its Korean and unique skincare lines as I do not wear foundation, cc, bb or anything of the like. When I open my Memeboxes and see anything dealing with those types of makeup my heart sinks a little. I'll be sure to check out the Blush/Dermstore subscription box. Thanks for sharing.
Yuna, Yes ! I think youll like it ! they have many grab bags too thruout the year stuffed with many full sized items and they are only 20 dollars for the grab bag and I got a bauble bar bracelet in one of them. Id look at past box offerings first and see how much youlll like it. or try one of their one time grab bags first.

Not to change subject, though, =)

Back to Meme =)


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

There probably going to add a new box once the 2 points expire lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There probably going to add a new box once the 2 points expire lol
yes its 10.50pm in the uk so i imagine by the time i go to sleep wake up 3 boxes will be released and i will have 64 unread posts to catch up on before work.

i mean if you can cook dinner and be missing for 30 minutes and come back to over 30 unread comments anything is possible overnight.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes its 10.50pm in the uk so i imagine by the time i go to sleep wake up 3 boxes will be released and i will have 64 unread posts to catch up on before work.

i mean if you can cook dinner and be missing for 30 minutes and come back to over 30 unread comments anything is possible overnight.
Lol


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yuna, Yes ! I think youll like it ! they have many grab bags too thruout the year stuffed with many full sized items and they are only 20 dollars for the grab bag and I got a bauble bar bracelet in one of them. Id look at past box offerings first and see how much youlll like it. or try one of their one time grab bags first.

Not to change subject, though, =)

Back to Meme =) 
Will do. Thanks, Pinkgirlie!

On a side note, Memebox 8 looks awesome. The cleanser looks intriguing. I wish the hair-related product had a matching conditioner.  I hope my comment is vague enough to not spoil it for others who might not read past comments.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 27, 2014)

I just got my Memebox 8 and Memebox Thefaceshop ! They came earlier than expected.... 

you guys. I'm so bad... I forgot I had ordered #8 :/ and was super surprised when it came lol... :'(

#someonesavemefrommyself


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my Memebox 8 and Memebox Thefaceshop ! They came earlier than expected.... 

you guys. I'm so bad... I forgot I had ordered #8 :/ and was super surprised when it came lol... :'(

#someonesavemefrommyself





#8 looks amazing!!! I wish I would've got that one!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 27, 2014)

> I just got my Memebox 8 and Memebox Thefaceshop ! They came earlier than expected....Â  you guys. I'm so bad... I forgot I had ordered #8 :/ and was super surprised when it came lol... :'( #someonesavemefrommyself :icon_cry:


 My boxes that were shipped DHL have arrived. I am so great-full that my father-in-law was house sitting and signed for them. I never imagined they would be here today. Crazy my email says it was delivered in Nashville but I live two hours south of Nashville. Oh well. I'll see it in a few hours (3) I'm still in Georgia.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My boxes that were shipped DHL have arrived. I am so great-full that my father-in-law was house sitting and signed for them.
I never imagined they would be here today.

Crazy my email says it was delivered in Nashville but I live two hours south of Nashville.
Oh well. I'll see it in a few hours (3) I'm still in Georgia.


Hahaha! Mine came today too. Quite the surprise since the computer listed them as 3-4 states away.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 27, 2014)

This might sound funny (dont laugh!) but I've found myself applying the korean makeup differently.  I'm loving it. The pigmentation and makeup texture is sometimes different than what I usually use but its been really fun to experiment. Maybe its formulated with different goals in mind. I've been able to achieve a natural effect but the methods are just a little different.  And WHOA, does it make a big difference applying on a moist-appearing foundation base. I mean ... I've always moisturized but I never really wanted my foundation skin to look actively moist like they sometimes show on korean tv show Get It Beauty, (lol, terrible word "moist").  I have to use a LOT less product, a LOT less coverage, and more routinely color correct/conceal before my base.  And that moist base totally changes the way I use blush/shadows etc. Ditto with the gradiant lip  -- which has me wearing a lot of orange-pink inner colors that I'd never consider in a traditional lipstick.I would NEVER have thought I'd love orange blush.  Seriously, I'd have laid money on hating it ... but I have it looking absolutely beautiful.  Now if I could just figure out how to set the look!! (tiny amount of powder? a setting spray? Any of you ladies know have suggestions on how to set a wet look so that it stays ... um .... wet looking?)  

The experimentation definitely been incredibly fun.  





Goes without saying that I love, love, LOVE the skin care -- though I admit to getting a lot of my strictly "anti-aging" products from more traditional venues.  Mama loves her retinol and AHA/BHA exfoliants. (Paula's choice anyone?)  -- though I'm really enjoying the moisturizers, cleaners, toners, masks etc. [please mentally insert crawling snail emoji here!]


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will do. Thanks, Pinkgirlie!

On a side note, Memebox 8 looks awesome. The cleanser looks intriguing. I wish the hair-related product had a matching conditioner.  I hope my comment is vague enough to not spoil it for others who might not read past comments.
I was drooling over those cute pictures ! Wish I could get more. Ive only had 5.2 , 7, and waiting on Lucky Box . I bought the number 11 right before it sold out. But Im done for a month. We have a deductable to pay on our roof, (frown) and now were so tight, mac  n cheese night tight.

Wish I was rich, Id buy everything, =)


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was drooling over those cute pictures ! Wish I could get more. Ive only had 5.2 , 7, and waiting on Lucky Box . I bought the number 11 right before it sold out. But Im done for a month. We have a deductable to pay on our roof, (frown) and now were so tight, mac  n cheese night tight.

Wish I was rich, Id buy everything, =)
Yup, that box looks divine. I did not get it, but I hope a few of those skincare and/or haircare items make it in Luckybox 3. I am waiting on 5 Memeboxes and two Luckyboxes to date. I am debating on the Hair and Body box; I am hoping for a spoiler (like a high-quality hair shampoo &amp; conditioner or hair mask set) to convince me it's worthy. If I get it, I am prepared to give the body fragrances and other such items away to my sister who loves to drown in rosy scents (lol), not me.

I am sending you good luck your way in hopes you come out a big winner! 

On a side note, I'd love to use the two Meme points that expire tonight but I am not too keen on making impulse purchases right now. We shall see.


----------



## LethalLesal (Mar 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pinkgirlie, I love skincare products. Funny enough, I only checked out Memebox for its Korean and unique skincare lines as I do not wear foundation, cc, bb or anything of the like. When I open my Memeboxes and see anything dealing with those types of makeup my heart sinks a little. I'll be sure to check out the Blush/Dermstore subscription box. Thanks for sharing.

I HIGHLY recommend this subscription.  They've got fantastic brands and products for only $25 a month, and they have super fast shipping.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 27, 2014)

WHATTT!?!?!? 

You guys already got your box #8? I have even yet to get my tracking. WTF?

[edit] nevermind. i emailed them about it and they sent me my tracking. kinda disappointed how i have to email for my tracking. (logged in with my old account and tracking didn't show on there previously)


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow I've been working all day and I missed so much!!

All of the boxes look amazing!!! Definitely having some box envy right now LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 28, 2014)

I haven't got my tracking too...and it was supposedly shipped out on March 25th for #8? I'm guessing you guys had Express Shipping though..? Mine's only Standard Shipping. Will that be any different in tracking?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 28, 2014)

Argggggh.

Do I use my 2 points (now 7 total) plus free shipping? Or do I wait and have 5 with free shipping? Do I need the oily skin box? Hair and Body? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## liljeweli (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm debating on whether to use my 12 points or wait and have only 10... argh... might as well spend them now right &gt;&lt;

*Edit::

Well I caved and bought the mask edition #2! Wooohoo! Can never have too many mask sheets tbh...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm losing the $2 since I've ordered 15 of the boxes out right now and can't think of anything else. I didn't get the tracking for box 8 either. I have emailed them but since my emails have not received any proper answer since February (or a reply at all for the last week), I bet they go into the slush pile.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Anti- Aging BOX is all sold out, lets see if they put  a new box up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anti- Aging BOX is all sold out, lets see if they put  a new box up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My credit card is almost maxed out but I can probably squeeze in one more box, especially if it is box 7 restock lol!


----------



## devadorned (Mar 28, 2014)

caved with the 7+5+2 points on Lucky #2, hope it's worth it!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

According to the two sites. My two boxes have the same k packet tracking number. Not really happy they have been bunched together, if they have, as I paid twice for the postage. Have emailed them to check this is correct.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 28, 2014)

I made it home, yay. (Spring Break ) 2 boxes here to greet me! Yay! About Shipping: I think they just combined shipping costs to upgrade to express for those who had more than 1 box. About my up shipped box: I got 2 boxes shipped express but I only paid for standard on each. I should have had all three sent though so I had a missing box. Superbox #4 Etude House I think I figured out why my Superbox #4 wasn't shipped with the other two. I had asked for the tax refund on the Superbox #4 I think that might be why it wasn't shipped. My order shows 1 Refunded. I emailed to make sure they don't think I had the whole order refunded. And to get a tracking # for it, since it was not sent. Crossing my fingers, it is not a huge mixup I also got a tax refund on Memebox 10 so I'm hoping this email will fix that problem before it starts and will prevent any future delay of that box from being shipped on shipping day.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Except mine was combined and still k packet, according to the sites. Not happy.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, mines kpacket too.

Also box #8 was initially bound to ship on 22nd March when I purchased.

Unfortunately they push the date back to 25th (and did not offer any compensation but whatever) and now my tracking says they only attempted to ship it out on 27th. It's still in Korea and hell knows when it will move. I know it might be beyond their control (logistics, EMS problem etc), but almost a week's delay is *not cool.*

What if you are buying it for a birthday/ Mother's day.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh, ok. Got a parcel from DHL from them with no issues at all this week. I didn't know they did this in other countries. It isn't end of world using ems as long as this parcel doesn't decide to take a vacation in incheon again.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Except mine was combined and still k packet, according to the sites. Not happy.
Mine are K-Packet but not combined - two different numbers.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Have emailed but expect nothing of substance from cs.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

My response: hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for reaching us ! We got much better way (DHL) to ship to you ! If you have any issue for DHL, please let us know. Also, we will give your tracking number for memebox #8 and the face shop box. Normally standard shipping takes about 15~22 working days from shipping date and the system tends to take longer time to recognize the process. We will keep following with your order and if you have any problem to pick up your package, please contact us anytime at [email protected] Thank you so much for your understanding and please be patient with USPS! Oh dear...... It is a ems number. Just had another email telling me they did k packet to combine to stop me getting customs charge.... Pointed out it didn't matter in it what courier they used to combine as if it got stopped by any means the combining made it much more likely that I had to pay charges. Not happy they combined, especially as I get slow service and still possible customs charge.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Mar 28, 2014)

Ackkk I'm another victim of Memebox fever! I ordered Luckybox #2, Maskbox (#1) and Memebox #12.   Why couldn't they send out Luckybox #2 and #3 a little further apart? It's too much product at once for me!

And please please Memebox, restock memebox #7- I want it all!

That is all.  I will try and resume normal life now...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 28, 2014)

I caved  &amp; ordered box #12.






I was going to skip it, but I have a feeling I'd regret not buying it once June rolls around.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol I was so excited when I first saw the email offer that stated, "only to subscribers". My original thought was that it must be a really good box. I seriously thought they were going to include their popular cc cream or really anything already listed in their store! To be honest, I was extremely underwhelmed by what was actually included in the TFS box. I can only truly convince myself to like maybe a maximum of three items. The rest really isn't for me so I'll just gift it away to my younger cousin. (This is just based on the spoilers so maybe my feelings might change). I am now contemplating whether I should cancel my Banila co. Superbox. I would love to try their primer and liner. However, if it's the same feeling today, then that box would also potentially add no value to me. I know, this is a risk with beauty boxes. My only problem is that I've used points and the shipping promo to purchase that box and LB3. Memebox hasn't replied to any of my emails yet. I'm worried that something is bound to mess up if I cancel that box. I'll probably lose all promo/discounts/points and LB3 will be sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved SB1,2,3 (just based on spoilers for SB3) but I think the regular and lucky boxes excites me much more. Not to mention they are much cheaper.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

just found my etude house box is in incheon and box 8 is uk entry point,so mine were sent packet now to see how long it stays at incheon,

and it was sent separately i can now see.but at least i know they have started there travels here. I'm yet to receive any tracking email I'm just checking the old and new site daily.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> just found my etude house box is in incheon and box 8 is uk entry point,so mine were sent packet now to see how long it stays at incheon, and it was sent separately i can now see.but at least i know they have started there travels here. I'm yet to receive any tracking email I'm just checking the old and new site daily.


 Lol, wish mine were sent separately. There doesn't seem to be a clear way they are doing things... Great boxes though.


----------



## migasa (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol I was so excited when I first saw the email offer that stated, "only to subscribers". My original thought was that it must be a really good box. I seriously thought they were going to include their popular cc cream or really anything already listed in their store! To be honest, I was extremely underwhelmed by what was actually included in the TFS box. I can only truly convince myself to like maybe a maximum of three items. The rest really isn't for me so I'll just gift it away to my younger cousin. (This is just based on the spoilers so maybe my feelings might change).

I am now contemplating whether I should cancel my Banila co. Superbox. I would love to try their primer and liner. However, if it's the same feeling today, then that box would also potentially add no value to me. I know, this is a risk with beauty boxes. My only problem is that I've used points and the shipping promo to purchase that box and LB3. Memebox hasn't replied to any of my emails yet. I'm worried that something is bound to mess up if I cancel that box. I'll probably lose all promo/discounts/points and LB3 will be sold out.





I loved SB1,2,3 (just based on spoilers for SB3) but I think the regular and lucky boxes excites me much more. Not to mention they are much cheaper.
I am also very disappointed thefaceshop box. Very disappointed... This is probably the worst box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol, wish mine were sent separately. There doesn't seem to be a clear way they are doing things... Great boxes though.
FORGET WHAT I POSTED,

i just logged onto both accounts and the etude house has disappeared off my order history on both old and new history so I'm not sure what going on now when i use the tracking number i originally found for etude come up blank ,i have emailed them wanting an urgent reply as emails are slow and given then screen shots of both website history and my payment sheet memebox sent you once paid.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> FORGET WHAT I POSTED, i just logged onto both accounts and the etude house has disappeared off my order history on both old and new history so I'm not sure what going on now when i use the tracking number i originally found for etude come up blank ,i have emailed them wanting an urgent reply as emails are slow and given then screen shots of both website history and my payment sheet memebox sent you once paid.


 My emails came back really fast today but gone silent since I pointed out the point that the courier didn't matter with customs.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My emails came back really fast today but gone silent since I pointed out the point that the courier didn't matter with customs.
but how can boxes disappear off order history on accounts,i mean only looked at it to check tracking last night.so went to sleep knowing both boxes were on there way.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> but how can boxes disappear off order history on accounts,i mean only looked at it to check tracking last night.so went to sleep knowing both boxes were on there way.


 Anyway to see it again in your web page history?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Anyway to see it again in your web page history?
have an email back no idea why its come off. but its at incheon i have tracking info now given.so not moved from last night. no answer why not on history orders. i think i will screen shot my list on both sites again just incase as only a few more days left and need to keep eye on it with list i have written down already.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> I am also very disappointed thefaceshop box. Very disappointed... This is probably the worst box.


 I agree. This is also my least favorite box. Lol in some ways I feel really ripped off.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Yours on dispatch 72?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> I agree. This is also my least favorite box. Lol in some ways I feel really ripped off.


 I am sad I bought it but can't say until I saw it. WAS told their products were like the body shop so hoped for my body or skin care, even hair care.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am sad I bought it but can't say until I saw it. WAS told their products were like the body shop so hoped for my body or skin care, even hair care.
i think both the banila boxes will be skincare heavy especially the bigger one, not so much makeup as not much on the website. I'm sure there bb and cc creams are going to be on it.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 28, 2014)

I just can't get over it right now. I feel ripped off too.

It was supposed to be a fan service, but it feels like they just pulled together the cheapest random things they could get their hands on to fill boxes. Oh and did anyone else notice the nail polish set...hello christmas leftovers. It is almost april! I could keep ranting all day lol!


----------



## migasa (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree. This is also my least favorite box. Lol in some ways I feel really ripped off.
Me too....


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> I just can't get over it right now. I feel ripped off too. It was supposed to be a fan service, but it feels like they just pulled together the cheapest random things they could get their hands on to fill boxes. Oh and did anyone else notice the nail polish set...hello christmas leftovers. It is almost april! I could keep ranting all day lol!


 Ironically I don't mind the nail varnish that much. I hope banila is skincare heavy as I bought memebox. They didn't seem to put much thought into thefaceshop box tbh


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

This is preposterous. Everyone is getting answers to their emails even now except for me. I still don't have a tracking number for box 8 (not even on their old site) and I already sent out two emails, one of them last night and one this morning, about this. Neither has received a reply.

I'll wait it out till the 31st and if I hear nothing, I'll file a Paypal resolution and cancel all 15 boxes I've ordered. I'm sorry for the rant but really worried as to why I alone am being ignored despite all the mails and the initial blog-love.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> I am sad I bought it but can't say until I saw it. WAS told their products were like the body shop so hoped for my body or skin care, even hair care.


 Oh no, I actually like Face Shop products in general but just not the ones that were included. As some ladies stated earlier Memebox over inflates their prices. Someone (lalal0ve ?) even listed pricing from ebay that was cheaper and I'm there's even cheaper out there. I don't mind paying the price that I paid for a carefully curated box with products that I can use. However, personally, this had more misses than hits for me. I was a bit surprised that Memebox didn't even include one of Face Shop's more popular face product. To me, it seems like they just stuffed random unwanted items in the box. By the way, my most favorite face makeup cream ever is their Aura CC cream. I just love that product!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 28, 2014)

strange turn of events.. and yeah, my emails still ignored after 4 days. meme check your spam!!! i feel like they are ignoring any emails to do with payments, cancelling and shipping issues. yes it is early to say.. but at this rate, they are losing fans.. p/s i still cant find the retail for heart face tub, but box #8 came up to around only $50++. thats a lot less than the earlier boxes... ðŸ˜©


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is preposterous. Everyone is getting answers to their emails even now except for me. I still don't have a tracking number for box 8 (not even on their old site) and I already sent out two emails, one of them last night and one this morning, about this. Neither has received a reply.

I'll wait it out till the 31st and if I hear nothing, I'll file a Paypal resolution and cancel all 15 boxes I've ordered. I'm sorry for the rant but really worried as to why I alone am being ignored despite all the mails and the initial blog-love.
i cap locked my one just now as urgent etude box been removed from order history. hold in there as i haven't received a reply from yesterdays and the day before emails @renu. they seem to be picky on emails post them up on Facebook and add there name in or twitter to memeboxglobal.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> I just can't get over it right now. I feel ripped off too. It was supposed to be a fan service, but it feels like they just pulled together the cheapest random things they could get their hands on to fill boxes. Oh and did anyone else notice the nail polish set...hello christmas leftovers. It is almost april! I could keep ranting all day lol!


 Lol you beat me! I completely feel this way! Edit:sorry grammar


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 28, 2014)

> I am also very disappointed thefaceshop box. Very disappointed... This is probably the worst box.


 Me too!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 28, 2014)

> I just can't get over it right now. I feel ripped off too. It was supposed to be a fan service, but it feels like they just pulled together the cheapest random things they could get their hands on to fill boxes. Oh and did anyone else notice the nail polish set...hello christmas leftovers. It is almost april! I could keep ranting all day lol!


 The nail polish set - horrible colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 28, 2014)

> By the way, my most favorite face makeup cream ever is their Aura CC cream. I just love that product!


 I like it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The nail polish set - horrible colors




It is the remains of the warehouse, which nobody bought....

Thefaceshop box healed me. Really, I do not want to buy more boxes. Especially Superboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> It is the remains of the warehouse, which nobody bought.... Thefaceshop box healed me. Really, I do not want to buy more boxes. Especially Superboxes.


 Lol, that and their customer service has done it for me.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 28, 2014)

> It is the remains of the warehouse, which nobody bought.... Thefaceshop box healed me. Really, I do not want to buy more boxes. Especially Superboxes.


 I got 8, Etude and Faceshop and 8 was definitely my favorite. There is a Faceshop near where I live with so much nice I thought I was going to be able to try some stuff before buying from the store, but none of the products are something I would have picked up at the store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also even though I got all my boxes I never did get an email with tracking information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

I didn't get the faceshop box, but am I the only one who thinks it's kind of cute?

I mean, people have the right to be disappointed but I feel like I'd probably use everything in that box. I forgot how much they charged for that box, but I can imagine if it was one of the more expensive ones than that's why people are understandably upset.

Anyway, on another note, I am hoping they do a Holika Holika box!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> I didn't get the faceshop box, but am I the only one who thinks it's kind of cute? I mean, people have the right to be disappointed but I feel like I'd probably use everything in that box. I forgot how much they charged for that box, but I can imagine if it was one of the more expensive ones than that's why people are understandably upset. Anyway, on another note, I am hoping they do a Holika Holika box!


 45.99, so a fair chunk of change. 39 without postage added.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Thefaceshop box is horrible, especially for the price. It looks like a misguide curation of unwanted items. There's no sugar coating that. Even if Memebox sent it to me for free, I can still be objective and say it is lame and dated. Golly.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


45.99, so a fair chunk of change. 39 without postage added.
Oooh, yea then I can definitely see how some people might be disappointed.  I think there's still value there if you intend on using it all, but that's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

I think memebox might be slipping slightly.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

On another note, did anyone open the masks from box #7 yet? I opened it tonight and they were SO incredibly goopy and saturated with product. I also noticed that it seem like there are multiple masks all stuck together? I've never seen a mask come like that before...there's no way to reseal the foil pack so why the heck would the company put more than one mask in there??


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think memebox might be slipping slightly.
Well...I think one not-so-amazing box isn't quite enough to say they're slipping. Not every box is going to be a winner, just like any other "box" kind of service. It seems people are happy with the other boxes that are arriving/have arrived recently. I think it's a bit too early to say. I personally just think that thefaceshop box was a dud.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly I've always thought that the original memeboxes are a much better value than the superboxes (even though the items are full size I still feel like they're a bit pricey for what you get) and the brand-specific boxes haven't been mind-blowingly amazing for me either. The Luckyboxes and OG memeboxes have been the most impressive, at least in my opinion!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> Well...I think one not-so-amazing box isn't quite enough to say they're slipping. Not every box is going to be a winner, just like any other "box" kind of service. It seems people are happy with the other boxes that are arriving/have arrived recently. I think it's a bit too early to say. I personally just think that thefaceshop box was a dud.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honestly I've always thought that the original memeboxes are a much better value than the superboxes (even though the items are full size I still feel like they're a bit pricey for what you get) and the brand-specific boxes haven't been mind-blowingly amazing for me either. The Luckyboxes and OG memeboxes have been the most impressive, at least in my opinion!


 Superbox 1 was very good. Got it for my birthday. I have to agree that the normal/lucky boxes are the best value. I don't really look at the super boxes but was excited for this one. Think I might stay clear. Have bought normal ones until sixteen and just hope they are like seven and not TFS. The boxes in the uk in general aren't great and I hope this one stays good or I will be upset.


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 28, 2014)

3 more days!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thefaceshop box is horrible, especially for the price. It looks like a misguide curation of unwanted items. There's no sugar coating that. Even if Memebox sent it to me for free, I can still be objective and say it is lame and dated. Golly.
I didn't remember what the original price was, and everyone is entitled to their opinion. I'm not familiar enough with thefaceshop to know whether or not every item in the box is "lame and dated." I understand the nail polishes seem to be from a winter collection, but I do actually own the rose cushion and I think it's quite cute and I enjoy using it.

I didn't get the box, so I kind of reserve judgement unless I am able to try the products that were included. Has anyone calculated the total retail price of the items by any chance? Just curious. I looked up each item on ebay, which is usually lower than the retail price, and I calculated a value of $64. I couldn't find the nail polish set, as it IS outdated (that's just weird...) but their regular nail polishes go for $5 each on ebay, so I calculated a $10 value on the set just as a guess. I am by no means saying that the box isn't kind of sad-looking (it totally is) I'm just saying the actual value is there, regardless.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

The value might be there for some but it is not there for me and a handful of people I know who purchased it. While Thefaceshop is not a pricey brand in general in constrast to others, it still carries a few quality goodies. I don't see quality of any kind here. An item or two are passable but it does not mean I'd ever wear it, buy it, tout it or recommend it. To each is own. Shifting gears, Memebox 8 is a wonderland. I love it. In hindsight, I should have bought that one too. Memebox, in case you are reading, consider restocking that baby!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The value might be there for some but it is not there for me and a handful of people I know who purchased it. While Thefaceshop is not a pricey brand in general in constrast to others, it still carries a few quality goodies. I don't see quality of any kind here. An item or two are passable but it does not mean I'd ever wear it, buy it, tout it or recommend it. To each is own.

Shifting gears, Memebox 8 is a wonderland. I love it. In hindsight, I should have bought that one too. Memebox, in case you are reading, consider restocking that baby!

I didn't grab M#8 and I wish I did! I didn't get 8 or 9 so I have to wait until 10 ships. I can only hope it's as nice as #8!


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 28, 2014)

> Mine are K-Packet but not combined - two different numbers.


 Mine are K-Packed but one number so there is a risk that I will charge additional fees by custom office. Besides I paid twice for shipping so they should send it separately.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> Mine are K-Packed but one number so there is a risk that I will charge additional fees by custom office. Besides I paid twice for shipping so they should send it separately.


 LOl I pointed that out in my email to them and they ignored that email.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

> I didn't grab M#8 and I wish I did! I didn't get 8 or 9 so I have to wait until 10 ships. I can only hope it's as nice as #8!


 I feel your pain. It's such a well-rounded assortment of products. Memebox outdid themselves on that box for sure. I picked up 11-16 and the remaining Luckyboxes, 2 &amp; 3. Here's to hoping a few from box 8 make it in Luckybox 3. I guess we cannot buy them all. Also, for some odd reason the two points from yesterday are still in my account. Anyone else see them? I might pick up one thing today if Memebox introduces a new box or spoiler.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

8 doesn't excite me as much as seven. Reading up on the whitening product I get the impression it is better used as a toner. Being as pale as pale can go I am not sure I will use it too much.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 28, 2014)

I really dont mind thefaceshop box. I ordered the box knowing it might be a hit or miss, but I like the products that came in the box. To say that memebox service is slipping might be a bit too much considering everyone was raving about box 7 and box 8. Yeah, CS isn't the best and their international shipping is a mess (probably why they are stopping that for awhile) but by the next box, everyone will have forgotten the dud that was thefaceshop box.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Memebox 7 indeed had several goodies in there. If only I could buy them all. (LOL). I have to exercise some level of discipline or restraint ---


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> Memebox 7 indeed had several goodies in there. If only I could buy them all. (LOL). I have to exercise some level of discipline or restraint ---


 The makeup set has my heart.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 28, 2014)

I feel ya! I always kick myself when it comes to unboxings of boxes I didnt order.


----------



## cheriii (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone calculated the total retail price of the items by any chance? Just curious. I looked up each item on ebay, which is usually lower than the retail price, and I calculated a value of $64. 

Hi everyone! I have been stalking this thread for so long but just created an account to comment here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here I have the retail price for all the items in Thefaceshop Superbox in Korean won, based on the info at http://www.thefaceshop.com/.

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : â‚©8800

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : â‚©2500

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : â‚©8000

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : â‚©6000

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : â‚©1000

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : â‚©5000

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : â‚©4900

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : â‚©3900

Total: â‚©40100 

Be reminded that The Face Shop always have discounts and events going on in Korea, for instance right now it's having a 20-50% off sale. I have heard that most locals buy beauty items at discounted price, especially for road shops like TFS, Etude House, Tony Moly.

I ordered the TFS superbox too, and have to say I am quite disappointed by the look of the spoiler pictures. They are not even the popular/star products of TFS - I am talking about the aura cc cream, dual veil concealer, Chia-seed gel cream, and the like that receive lots of love from the Korean themselves. I thought Memebox was created to bring us the popular Korean beauty items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I can't say the 8 products in the Superbox are not good since I haven't receive the box nor tried the items before, just it doesn't seem to be a box representing the best of TFS and doesn't seem to contain so much love and appreciation from Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered Luckybox #1 restock, Luckybox #2 and the Free from Oil and Trouble box... I hope the boxes will blow me away and make up for this TFS box!


----------



## migasa (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi everyone! I have been stalking this thread for so long but just created an account to comment here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here I have the retail price for all the items in Thefaceshop Superbox in Korean won, based on the info at http://www.thefaceshop.com/.

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : â‚©8800

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : â‚©2500

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : â‚©8000

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : â‚©6000

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : â‚©1000

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : â‚©5000

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : â‚©4900

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : â‚©3900

Total: â‚©40100 

Be reminded that The Face Shop always have discounts and events going on in Korea, for instance right now it's having a 20-50% off sale. I have heard that most locals buy beauty items at discounted price, especially for road shops like TFS, Etude House, Tony Moly.

I ordered the TFS superbox too, and have to say I am quite disappointed by the look of the spoiler pictures. They are not even the popular/star products of TFS - I am talking about the aura cc cream, dual veil concealer, Chia-seed gel cream, and the like that receive lots of love from the Korean themselves. I thought Memebox was created to bring us the popular Korean beauty items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I can't say the 8 products in the Superbox are not good since I haven't receive the box nor tried the items before, just it doesn't seem to be a box representing the best of TFS and doesn't seem to contain so much love and appreciation from Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered Luckybox #1 restock, Luckybox #2 and the Free from Oil and Trouble box... I hope the boxes will blow me away and make up for this TFS box!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Not great then. I spent about 25 ish uk pounds on the box not including postage and using a converter the goods would cost just over 22.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi everyone! I have been stalking this thread for so long but just created an account to comment here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here I have the retail price for all the items in Thefaceshop Superbox in Korean won, based on the info at http://www.thefaceshop.com/.

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : â‚©8800

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : â‚©2500

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : â‚©8000

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : â‚©6000

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : â‚©1000

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : â‚©5000

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : â‚©4900

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : â‚©3900

Total: â‚©40100 

Be reminded that The Face Shop always have discounts and events going on in Korea, for instance right now it's having a 20-50% off sale. I have heard that most locals buy beauty items at discounted price, especially for road shops like TFS, Etude House, Tony Moly.

I ordered the TFS superbox too, and have to say I am quite disappointed by the look of the spoiler pictures. They are not even the popular/star products of TFS - I am talking about the aura cc cream, dual veil concealer, Chia-seed gel cream, and the like that receive lots of love from the Korean themselves. I thought Memebox was created to bring us the popular Korean beauty items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I can't say the 8 products in the Superbox are not good since I haven't receive the box nor tried the items before, just it doesn't seem to be a box representing the best of TFS and doesn't seem to contain so much love and appreciation from Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered Luckybox #1 restock, Luckybox #2 and the Free from Oil and Trouble box... I hope the boxes will blow me away and make up for this TFS box!

You do make an excellent point that memebox is supposed to bring us the popular Korean beauty items, and it's clear that these are not anywhere near the most popular from TFS. It's a shame that people spent that much money and didn't get something that lived up to their expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You do make an excellent point that memebox is supposed to bring us the popular Korean beauty items, and it's clear that these are not anywhere near the most popular from TFS. It's a shame that people spent that much money and didn't get something that lived up to their expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You are right, I agree with you completely!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 28, 2014)

Memebox messaged me back with my tracking number for Box #8! It's in Incheon...and I hope it stays there for awhile, haha! I actually do, as I don't want it to go missing if it goes to my  new address and I'm not there! 

And...my 2 points don't expire until around 4 or so this afternoon. Oh Memebox...it's like you know I'll eventually succumb to you and your points! But please, come out with a new box!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, Memebox, post a new box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My credit card is almost maxed out but I can probably squeeze in one more box, especially if it is box 7 restock lol!
lOL


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

No reply yet, nothing all this week, despite recent emails having "URGENT ORDER PROBLEM" - yes, in those awful shouty caps - in the subject line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In fact, throughout March, I've only got vague, general replies. I don't think they like me very much lol


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know, I took another look at The Face Shop Box, It looks pretty good! I mean, those products you can 't get In North America, and if you can, Im sure its very rare to get. I would have loved The Face Shop Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No reply yet, nothing all this week, despite recent emails having "URGENT ORDER PROBLEM" - yes, in those awful shouty caps - in the subject line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In fact, throughout March, I've only got vague, general replies. I don't think they like me very much lol


To bad they don't have 'LIVE CHAT"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a respond from them for a general question about animal testing, they responded in 3 hours or so.They said "we can't mention that".. Huh??  lol


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

To bad they don't have 'LIVE CHAT"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got a respond from them for a general question about animal testing, they responded in 3 hours or so.
It's definitely me, then! Why? I ordered a total of 18 boxes (and counting), sent over some 12 people and have been raving all over the place. Boo hoo!


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2014)

Memebox finally lured me back in with the points they put in my account and the free shipping. I'm liking the spoiler for luckybox 2 so I made that one my second box. Still working on trying out all the products from LB1. 

Question: I see that some of you love the tony moly stain. It's not wearing evenly for me. Please share your application tips


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's definitely me, then! Why? I ordered a total of 18 boxes (and counting), sent over some 12 people and have been raving all over the place. Boo hoo!


That's not cool, I mean, you spent A LOT of money with them, and the least they could do is acknowledge you're concern about you're purchases. I would keep at it, email them , just keep emailing them!! I would email them every hour but that's just me when my purchases go array and when my concern get ignored.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That's not cool, I mean, you spent A LOT of money with them, and the least they could do is acknowledge you're concern about you're purchases. I would keep at it, email them , just keep emailing them!! I would email them every hour but that's just me when my purchases go array and when my concern get ignored.
Good idea! Wear 'em down until they have to respond lol. I'm going to email every waking hour, and start tweeting and posting messages on Facebook as well once an hour.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes! I have a tracking number for my box #8. I ordered this together with luckybox 1, I just checked the status and the old tracking number (luckybox 1's tracking number which I already received) has been changed to a new one. So to those who ordered multiple boxes at the same time, try that tracking number you have, I'm only showing one (they overwrite the old one) and paste it to USPS/ DHL website, you might see the status of your boxes that are being shipped out.  I didn't receive an email so I just checked it on my own. I hope I make sense.


----------



## ellesnails (Mar 28, 2014)

> On another note, did anyone open the masks from box #7 yet? I opened it tonight and they were SO incredibly goopy and saturated with product. I also noticed that it seem like there are multiple masks all stuck together? I've never seen a mask come like that before...there's no way to reseal the foil pack so why the heck would the company put more than one mask in there??


 I opened one. It only had one mask but it was sopping wet. I did wear it and my face was hydrated but I didn't think it was anything I'd repurchase. Really uncomfortable for me.


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2014)

Isn't AmorePacific a Korean brand? I've been using their overnight mask and love it. Has Memebox had any of their products in the boxes?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Isn't AmorePacific a Korean brand? I've been using their overnight mask and love it. Has Memebox had any of their products in the boxes?
AmorePacific is the giant among Korean cosmetic companies, somewhat like L'Oreal - they own Etude House, Innisfree, Mamonde, Laneige, IOPE and others and have their own brand's products as well.


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AmorePacific is the giant among Korean cosmetic companies, somewhat like L'Oreal - they own Etude House, Innisfree, Mamonde, Laneige, IOPE and others and have their own brand's products as well.

Ah, I did not know that. I'm just learning about Korean brands. Thanks for the info.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  AmorePacific is the giant among Korean cosmetic companies, somewhat like L'Oreal - they own Etude House, Innisfree, Mamonde, Laneige, IOPE and others and have their own brand's products as well.
Yup, I learned this a few months ago. Apparently, Koreans rank these lines in terms of quality and effectiveness. Some are touted for specific items or specializations, others not so much.

I would love it if Memebox introduced a Laneige-themed Memebox, not Superbox so that I can try a few of their skincare products. I'd even consider Innisfree and IOPE too.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You do make an excellent point that memebox is supposed to bring us the popular Korean beauty items, and it's clear that these are not anywhere near the most popular from TFS. It's a shame that people spent that much money and didn't get something that lived up to their expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, let me bring up a point, Its not like we have IPSY and other American boxes sending us gobs of Stila, Urban Decay, and Tarte and Too faced. The idea was to bring lesser known brands to awareness . So maybe theres a misunderstanding, But the fact being that most Americans still havent tried Tony Moly etc, they should  send out samplers too, I thought that was the point of the speciality boxes like Etude and Banila  as I heard from the conversations here


----------



## bubbleteafaerie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another note, did anyone open the masks from box #7 yet? I opened it tonight and they were SO incredibly goopy and saturated with product. I also noticed that it seem like there are multiple masks all stuck together? I've never seen a mask come like that before...there's no way to reseal the foil pack so why the heck would the company put more than one mask in there??
 I had a girls night and used them! I think the two paper sheets attached were to keep it from sticking to itself? Once I peeled off one of the paper sheets I stuck the gel to my face and peeled off the other paper sheet. It definitely was slimy, though.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm actually very happy with my boxes, as you ladies are probably more pros about skin care and make up brands...I am not lol I don't spend much money on things for myself and anything I get for my personal care in the boxes I am thrilled about, specially if it's Korean Then until my mother came and saw my Ã©tude house box and told me " what a poorly filled box, are you missing items?" lol I'm having a baby in three weeks so I'm holding on to using some items...since the hormones will be "getting back to normal" and my skin will be a mess trying to be normal again haha


----------



## misroule (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I opened one. It only had one mask but it was sopping wet. I did wear it and my face was hydrated but I didn't think it was anything I'd repurchase. Really uncomfortable for me.
I found it really awkward to use. It was so big that it didn't mold to my face properly. Other than that I loved box 7.


----------



## misroule (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bubbleteafaerie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I had a girls night and used them! I think the two paper sheets attached were to keep it from sticking to itself? Once I peeled off one of the paper sheets I stuck the gel to my face and peeled off the other paper sheet. It definitely was slimy, though. 

Woah, after reading this I'm positive I did it wrong! I didn't realize you had to peel the paper off. I'm glad they gave me two so I can try another one.


----------



## misroule (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No reply yet, nothing all this week, despite recent emails having "URGENT ORDER PROBLEM" - yes, in those awful shouty caps - in the subject line  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In fact, throughout March, I've only got vague, general replies. I don't think they like me very much lol

Are you receiving auto-responses? If not it is likely a mail issue. I would suggest trying another email address. (Side note, I deal with spam at my job and subject lines with all caps look a lot like those Nigerian fraud spam messages, which might cause them to get overlooked, so I recommend steering clear of that.) I hope they get back to you soon! I'd be very frustrated too.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Are you receiving auto-responses? If not it is likely a mail issue. I would suggest trying another email address. (Side note, I deal with spam at my job and subject lines with all caps look a lot like those Nigerian fraud spam messages, which might cause them to get overlooked, so I recommend steering clear of that.) I hope they get back to you soon! I'd be very frustrated too.
I am getting the thank-you acknowledgement emails every time, but no reply, which is why I'm so worried. I've been storing the thank-you emails just so I can count the number of emails and the dates. I used the caps only the last two times - after someone here suggested it as it worked for them. Now I've tweeted and put a comment on their Facebook page as well. It wasn't like my emails were all "I love my box" - though even those are equally important and deserve a reply. First, I had issues using codes which worked for everyone else - no answer to those emails yet. Then, I had issues with my missing Superbox2, which arrived after everyone else's did - but the replies to my emails never arrived. And now, I haven't got tracking info for my box 8.


----------



## Patantao (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting the thank-you acknowledgement emails every time, but no reply, which is why I'm so worried. I've been storing the thank-you emails just so I can count the number of emails and the dates. I used the caps only the last two times - after someone here suggested it as it worked for them. Now I've tweeted and put a comment on their Facebook page as well. It wasn't like my emails were all "I love my box" - though even those are equally important and deserve a reply. First, I had issues using codes which worked for everyone else - no answer to those emails yet. Then, I had issues with my missing Superbox2, which arrived after everyone else's did - but the replies to my emails never arrived. And now, I haven't got tracking info for my box 8.
Ok.

So, I haven't received my SB #2, but I know she is in Portugal.

I did not get a tracking number for my #8 box.

I haven't emailed them once cause I know delays are normal and they tend to happen. 

Renu, I know you are worried, but I am sure they did not forget about us...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misroule (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting the thank-you acknowledgement emails every time, but no reply, which is why I'm so worried. I've been storing the thank-you emails just so I can count the number of emails and the dates. I used the caps only the last two times - after someone here suggested it as it worked for them. Now I've tweeted and put a comment on their Facebook page as well. It wasn't like my emails were all "I love my box" - though even those are equally important and deserve a reply. First, I had issues using codes which worked for everyone else - no answer to those emails yet. Then, I had issues with my missing Superbox2, which arrived after everyone else's did - but the replies to my emails never arrived. And now, I haven't got tracking info for my box 8.

Ugh, that sucks. I hope they get back to you soon. I haven't gotten tracking for box 8 yet either so I just emailed them too.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Patantao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok.

So, I haven't received my SB #2, but I know she is in Portugal.

I did not get a tracking number for my #8 box.

I haven't emailed them once cause I know delays are normal and they tend to happen. 

Renu, I know you are worried, but I am sure they did not forget about us...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
At least you were able to track SB2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't track SB2 or MB8 now. And we're talking about almost a whole month of no replies to emails which only get the auto-response, while everyone else gets replies. Definitely not fair, not one bit.

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ugh, that sucks. I hope they get back to you soon. I haven't gotten tracking for box 8 yet either so I just emailed them too.
Please do let me know if you get a reply about this! Lol no, not so I can go tell them they replied to you and not me; I wouldn't ever do that, just to confirm that I alone am having this problem through March.


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At least you were able to track SB2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't track SB2 or MB8 now. And we're talking about almost a whole month of no replies to emails which only get the auto-response, while everyone else gets replies. Definitely not fair, not one bit.

Please do let me know if you get a reply about this! Lol no, not so I can go tell them they replied to you and not me; I wouldn't ever do that, just to confirm that I alone am having this problem through March.
You mean there's no tracking number in your order on the old site? Because personally I haven't received any emails with numbers lately but I can check them in my order history on my account.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You mean there's no tracking number in your order on the old site? Because personally I haven't received any emails with numbers lately but I can check them in my order history on my account.

Nope, it says "Awaiting shipping" - no tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no reply to any emails/tweets/Facebook comments yet.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Come on MemeBox, add another box pleaseeee before I purchase box 12#


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nope, it says "Awaiting shipping" - no tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And no reply to any emails/tweets/Facebook comments yet.
Ohhh, then it seriously sucks. Especially that you've already had so many problems with all that


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

You tried sending order queries from an alternative email address?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhh, then it seriously sucks. Especially that you've already had so many problems with all that




One reply saying "box shipped" or at least a status change in the old tracking site would shut me up. We'll forget the codes lol. Right now, I'm emailing every two hours (or trying to remember to do so lol). I'm also working out tweets.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You tried sending order queries from an alternative email address?
The next one is going out from my blog's email ID. Thanks!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Question: I see that some of you love the tony moly stain. It's not wearing evenly for me. Please share your application tips  
People who love the stain most likely have darker/more pigmented natural lips. Mine are naturally very pale, and it's super patchy on me.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another note, did anyone open the masks from box #7 yet? I opened it tonight and they were SO incredibly goopy and saturated with product. I also noticed that it seem like there are multiple masks all stuck together? I've never seen a mask come like that before...there's no way to reseal the foil pack so why the heck would the company put more than one mask in there??
May I suggest you look closer at the package, there are instructions in English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only the silicone middle part of the "sandwich" is the actual mask.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Might be right on the stain. My lips are very dark and my skin very light and I love it.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People who love the stain most likely have darker/more pigmented natural lips. Mine are naturally very pale, and it's super patchy on me.


My lips are pretty pale (um... I mean they look normal for my skin tone. I'm just super-pale everywhere, lol).  The stain can wear unevenly if you apply it directly to your lips. I moisturize my lips, then apply a neutral lipstick, THEN apply the stain -- either as a gradient lip, or all over.  Sounds funny but I always wear a hydrating lipstick anyway because of my killer combo of dry skin and general pallor.  

Works like a charm! 



  I get fabulous color that lasts FOREVER.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

My lips are pretty pale (um... I mean they look normal for my skin tone. I'm just super-pale everywhere, lol).  The stain can wear unevenly if you apply it directly to your lips. I moisturize my lips, then apply a neutral lipstick, THEN apply the stain -- either as a gradient lip, or all over.  Sounds funny but I always wear a hydrating lipstick anyway because of my killer combo of dry skin and general pallor.  

Works like a charm! 



  I get fabulous color that lasts FOREVER. 
I will try your trick.  I really love the tony moly stain (red) look on my lips but it gets really dry. Also, it doesn't stick to my upper lip lol!


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will try your trick.  I really love the tony moly stain (red) look on my lips but it gets really dry. Also, it doesn't stick to my upper lip lol! 

Hmmm... Probably just means that your upper lip is slightly less exfoliated than your lower lip.  

You can half-way solve the problem by taking extra care to moisturize the lower lip and get a good coating of lipstick to the lower lip. Maybe even set the lower lip with a TINY amount of powder (thru a kleenex) then re-apply lipstick. That will at least allow the lower lip to take up the stain SLIGHTLY less well so the lips look even. 

If you want to get from halfway to totally solved, then you can also try a lip exfoliator on the upper lip. I hate hate HATE the ones with little grains of sand/beads/whatever that mechanically exfoliate the skin.  I think they cause damage/inflammation. But there are very gentle chemical exfoliants for the lips.  Never used one myself. (sigh, I just cheat and spread my AHA down a bit onto my upper lip. I ADMIT IT!!  Not sure if thats fine or harmless but it hasnt hurt me -- and my lips take up the stain evenly now.)

**EDIT:  Be sure your lipstick isnt too WAXY (like some drugstore ones are) because it wont allow great absorbtion of the stain.  The stain will just wick right off your lips like rain off a car windshield.


----------



## tffnybb (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ive had bad issues with DHL items being shiped here to Canada from another country, the item WAS under 10$ it was butterfly appliques I ordered 5 of them = 7$ USD. DHL charged me 15$ for them to bring it into Canada for me that wasnt even customs! wtf eh... I dont trust DHL , they are also the worst shipping company in the world.

How were your experiences with the shipping costs from DHL and memeboxes? I'm debating on whether or not to buy just 1 today and save my next order after they possibly release new boxes or if I should buy 2 now to save myself from having to pay shipping twice. If I buy 1, I don't want shipping to cost more than my package. I am also shipping to Canada so thats why I thought to ask you


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  I will try your trick.  I really love the tony moly stain (red) look on my lips but it gets really dry. Also, it doesn't stick to my upper lip lol! 
  
  Hmmm... Probably just means that your upper lip is slightly less exfoliated than your lower lip.  

  
  You can half-way solve the problem by taking extra care to moisturize the lower lip and get a good coating of lipstick to the lower lip. Maybe even set the lower lip with a TINY amount of powder (thru a kleenex) then re-apply lipstick. That will at least allow the lower lip to take up the stain SLIGHTLY less well so the lips look even. 

  
  If you want to get from halfway to totally solved, then you can also try a lip exfoliator on the upper lip. I hate hate HATE the ones with little grains of sand/beads/whatever that mechanically exfoliate the skin.  I think they cause damage/inflammation. But there are very gentle chemical exfoliants for the lips.  Never used one myself. (sigh, I just cheat and spread my AHA down a bit onto my upper lip. I ADMIT IT!!  Not sure if thats fine or harmless but it hasnt hurt me -- and my lips take up the stain evenly now.)

  
  
  **EDIT:  Be sure your lipstick isnt too WAXY (like some drugstore ones are) because it wont allow great absorbtion of the stain.  The stain will just wick right off your lips like rain off a car windshield.

Thanks! =) I think I will try the Tony Moly Kiss Kiss Lip Scrub


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tffnybb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How were your experiences with the shipping costs from DHL and memeboxes? I'm debating on whether or not to buy just 1 today and save my next order after they possibly release new boxes or if I should buy 2 now to save myself from having to pay shipping twice. If I buy 1, I don't want shipping to cost more than my package. I am also shipping to Canada so thats why I thought to ask you

Thats the problem Im having with now, I dont know weather or not to order some now, or wait.  Shipping for Canada and USA is 6.99$ per BOX.  Id suggest ordering the 2 boxes now so you can save 6.99$.  Total for a memebox global which is 23.99$ USD, with shipping  = (CDN) is 34.26$ with shipping, without any codes.


----------



## tffnybb (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thats the problem Im having with now, I dont know weather or not to order some now, or wait.  Shipping for Canada and USA is 6.99$ per BOX.  Id suggest ordering the 2 boxes now so you can save 6.99$.  Total for a memebox global which is 23.99$ USD, with shipping  = (CDN) is 34.26$ with shipping, without any codes.

Oh okay cause when I order other products online and they're delivered by DHL, I usually have to pay another cost when I receive my package. I don't know how they come up with the cost, but the last time I bought something from Korea, I had to pay an extra $100 on top of what I paid for shipping when I checked out on the website.. and there was really nothing I could do about it. I'm just scared i'll have another surprise fee from DHL when I order off memebox. Its good to hear that you haven't had to deal with anything like this from DHL when ordering from memebox


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 28, 2014)

wow guys.. woke up to about 100 unread posts lol (reading this thread has become part of my daily routine haha)

they need a new box.. I dont know what to use my 2 memepoints on..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

ps. although i am sad about TFS box, i dont quite mind it because i know not every box is going to be a hit =] but i am willing to trade if anyone wants anything, otherwise i will gift basket to people =] 

HAPPY FRIDAY and have a great day everyone!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 28, 2014)

About The FaceShop Box: I like The Face Shop Box! I can understand others disappointment, I was hoping to see a few items like that Mango facial butter, despite that, I quite like all the items included. My least favorite is the eyeshadow, but I think I will be able to use that for a date night. I have no opinion on the bb yet, I need to open that still. But it says it covers freckles as a fair skinned freckled girl, I'd really like to see how that looks and works. I think because I have been loving makeup lately. I'm really loving the packaging on the lipstick tint. I love the color and the Eiffel Tower with little hearts at the top. So cute. My second favorite is the Lovely ME:EX pastel cushion blender in peach cushion. I am a huge fan of peach and I love the little puff it comes with. I am truly a sucker for cute packaging. I'm so excited for the lip mask. Currently I have a cold and my upper lip and under my nose are raw. Once they heal some, when I get done with this cold, I can't wait to pamper my lips. I have been wanting to try this. I'm still excited about face masks in general, (I did order the mask box) so I'm excited to try all different kinds. Last night I used a Dead Sea mud mask that I bought on sale at Target. For those of you wanting to try Laneige in USA, tweet them @laneigeus they can tell you the closest Target that offers Laniege, they will have testers extra. They just stared selling here in select Targets, you can also order online. I'm thinking of ordering a trial kit from eBay 1st, thou. Anyway, I'll get going later today, getting all my boxes ready to blog about.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tffnybb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh okay cause when I order other products online and they're delivered by DHL, I usually have to pay another cost when I receive my package. I don't know how they come up with the cost, but the last time I bought something from Korea, I had to pay an extra $100 on top of what I paid for shipping when I checked out on the website.. and there was really nothing I could do about it. I'm just scared i'll have another surprise fee from DHL when I order off memebox. Its good to hear that you haven't had to deal with anything like this from DHL when ordering from memebox
An extra 100$ wow!!!!!!!!! Thats insane, that should be illegal! Anyways I just got off the phone with DHL CS and they said IF you're package gets charged a customs fee at the Canadian border, DHL will AUTOMATICALLY charge you 14$ for their "PROCESSING FEE" + the customs fee, which is ridiculous!!!!! Absurd!!. Thus is why I HATE DHL. So lets hope our boxes get past customs.. Like Id be just as happy paying the custom fee's for it coming to me through the border, but when DHL charges ME and extra 14$ for gosh knows what, than thats when I would get angry. Its like, it does not make sense, we already paid for the shipping...&amp; to top all this jazz off with DHL, there's a driver that Ive had to complain about that works for DHL,  I think he's against women or something because when he first delivered a package to me a year ago, he knocked on the door and very rudly said "Here's you're package, get your credit card and pay NOW" I had to call CS and complain, letting them know I didnt want him to deliver to my house again. They gave him a warning, a few months go by and he delivers another package, this time he does not even look me in the eye. Anyways, Ive had sooooo much bad experiences with DHL. I really wish Memebox used another shipping company.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  May I suggest you look closer at the package, there are instructions in English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only the silicone middle part of the "sandwich" is the actual mask.
haha oh gosh, I am practically blind without glasses/contacts, so when I decided to slap on the mask last night I was desperately trying to read the packaging for an explanation I thought, "oh well, it's probably all in Korean!"

The worst part is I've had masks come this way before...I have no idea why I didn't attempt to pull the other two apart!

I definitely wore the paper on my face for 10 minutes last night, Hahahah...*crawls into hole of embarrassment


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 28, 2014)

> haha oh gosh, I am practically blind without glasses/contacts, so when I decided to slap on the mask last night I was desperately trying to read the packaging for an explanation I thought, "oh well, it's probably all in Korean!" The worst part is I've had masks come this way before...I have no idea why I didn't attempt to pull the other two apart! I definitely wore the paper on my face for 10 minutes last night, Hahahah...*crawls into hole of embarrassment


 Did you take a picture? Omg I needed to see that hahahahah!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you take a picture? Omg I needed to see that hahahahah!
haha I didn't! I was figuring I'd take one when I used another mask and had my contacts in so I could see a bit better. Lesson learned: don't use new/random beauty products at night once your lenses are out!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oily Skin Box or Hair &amp; Body?! Ahhhh!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

The LJH one is paper isn't it?


----------



## samplehime (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmarlor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have the superbox 2 coming hopefully any time now but I don't use eyeliner at all hopefully I can swap this for something for my dry skin .Very interested in the cheese cream or lemon cleanser I had a luckybox 1 ordered that memebox accidentally canceled when I inquired about shipping ...now it's sold out

If you have the Black Tea set of eyeliners I'd be happy to switch you for the Lemon Cleanser, or possibly the cheese cream, or dry skin cream from memebox 7.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY got my memebox #6 that was delayed, as well as memebox #7 and a few things to review and do a giveaway with!

Thoughts:

Memebox is amazing and I love them for sending me stuff to do giveaways with because that's my favorite thing ever and they have returned to being my favorite company ever.

Of course, I ran to grab my camera so I could get up my reviews as soon as possible... and the battery is dead. *MASSIVE GRUMBLING*

They sent the memebrush set for me to review. Spoiler: they're super cute and well made!

I am obsessed with the a:t fox black tea kit from #7. I don't even want to touch it or use it because it's so stinkin cute!

So many things to review and play with, but I was just so excited to see the DHL guy at my door. Especially because he actually climbed the 3 flights of stairs to get to me, which no mail carrier ever does! LOL I totally had a million things to do today but I'm going to put them all off so I can just live in memebox land for the day!
 Nuuuu &gt;....&lt; I was waiting for you to get yours because you said you might trade.

I'll go cry in a corner now, lol.

I swore off Memebox, but I'm so tempted to get this new oily skin one...ugh.


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 28, 2014)

This conversation has been moving so fast I have no idea what's going on, haha!

For people in Canada: I got regular shipping for my Luckybox #1 and it was left on my porch with no custom fees or even having to sign for anything! I hope you all have the same luck (pun not intended).


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplehime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you have the Black Tea set of eyeliners I'd be happy to switch you for the Lemon Cleanser, or possibly the cheese cream, or dry skin cream from memebox 7.

 Nuuuu &gt;....&lt; I was waiting for you to get yours because you said you might trade.

I'll go cry in a corner now, lol.

I swore off Memebox, but I'm so tempted to get this new oily skin one...ugh.
I'm sorrryyyyy &lt;/3 I didn't think I'd get so dang attached to everything the moment it arrived I just wanted to open it all up and dunk my grubby little fingers into everything.

I'm pretty sure there is a trade thread on here for memebox stuff did someone already direct you to it? I'll dig around for it if no one did!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sorrryyyyy &lt;/3 I didn't think I'd get so dang attached to everything the moment it arrived I just wanted to open it all up and dunk my grubby little fingers into everything.

I'm pretty sure there is a trade thread on here for memebox stuff did someone already direct you to it? I'll dig around for it if no one did!
Found it! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140576/memebox-swap-thread-2014


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol, I hope they don't send my four mid April boxes together... That would be scary.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This conversation has been moving so fast I have no idea what's going on, haha!

For people in Canada: I got regular shipping for my Luckybox #1 and it was left on my porch with no custom fees or even having to sign for anything! I hope you all have the same luck (pun not intended).
THANK YOU for letting us fellow Canadians know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplehime (Mar 28, 2014)

Ughhhh just caught up on comments. I have the lip tint and the highlighter in the EH super box &gt;....&gt; and if they send me an eyeshadow I already have I'm going to be devastated lol. The hair mask is terrible by the way...that whole line does absolutely nothing for textured Asian hair.


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote:  
For those of us in Canada, my tracking number now works with the Canada Post website.  Looks like (at least in my case) they are not using DHL!


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samplehime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ughhhh just caught up on comments. I have the lip tint and the highlighter in the EH super box &gt;....&gt; and if they send me an eyeshadow I already have I'm going to be devastated lol. The hair mask is terrible by the way...that whole line does absolutely nothing for textured Asian hair.
I'm waiting on the EH super box. Do you know how it works for stereotypical pin-straight Asian hair? I've never tried a hair mask before and I think my hair really needs one after this terrible winter. :x


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of us in Canada, my tracking number now works with the Canada Post website.  Looks like (at least in my case) they are not using DHL!
Oh great!!!! do you know who they might be using?


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 28, 2014)

The Canada Post website shows that it is being processed as "Xpress Post" which means Canada Post should be the deliverer.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> Oh great!!!! do you know who they might be using?


 If it is like uk it will be whatever your equivalent of USPS or Royal Mail.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

These are some images from my recent order.

Centella Asiatica Ampoule - It is HUGE! Look at the thing! XD It'll last forever. 
Hydro Collagen Mask - 50 mask sheets and the two packs of eye patches. Excellent value! Huge box! 
Light Light Eye Balm - I had to go ahead and try this. It is AMAZING. It instantly lightened the circles under my eyes. Maybe I'll finally be able to conceal them! The texture is also very nice and different.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm officially obsessed. I have 8-13 and "Oil and Troubles" on the way, I justified the last box because it was only $15.99 total.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  









These are some images from my recent order.

Centella Asiatica Ampoule - It is HUGE! Look at the thing! XD It'll last forever. 
Hydro Collagen Mask - 50 mask sheets and the two packs of eye patches. Excellent value! Huge box! 
Light Light Eye Balm - I had to go ahead and try this. It is AMAZING. It instantly lightened the circles under my eyes. Maybe I'll finally be able to conceal them! The texture is also very nice and different. I love the sound of the Light Light Eye Balm - do let us know if the results continue to be positive!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

LadyManah, nice box. Thanks for sharing. I have my eye (lol) on the eye cream now! Does it go on clear? Thanks.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LadyManah, nice box. Thanks for sharing. I have my eye (lol) on the eye cream now! Does it go on clear? Thanks.
I am pretty sure it does. It just "melts" into the skin around the eye. The texture is very similar to the porefessional from Benefit, but it is semi-solid in the container, so it needs warmed up slightly. I'm super pale, so I didn't notice any color, so not completely sure, but it did seem clear.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 28, 2014)

I ordered luckybox 1 a few weeks ago. How long are the shipping times averaging?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty sure it does. It just "melts" into the skin around the eye. The texture is very similar to the porefessional from Benefit, but it is semi-solid in the container, so it needs warmed up slightly. I'm super pale, so I didn't notice any color, so not completely sure, but it did seem clear.
Thanks, LadyManah! It looks and sounds promising. I cannot wait for reviews on your box in general.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 28, 2014)

> I ordered luckybox 1 a few weeks ago. How long are the shipping times averaging?


 I am assuming you ordered restocked lucky box one... That ships on first of April. As for shipping time it varies from a few days to a month or more depending on method and where you are.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, LadyManah! It looks and sounds promising. I cannot wait for reviews on your box in general.
Well, it wasn't a box. It was just stuff ordered from the store! Hopefully they put the Light Light in a future box cuz it's really nice.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  









These are some images from my recent order.

Centella Asiatica Ampoule - It is HUGE! Look at the thing! XD It'll last forever. 
Hydro Collagen Mask - 50 mask sheets and the two packs of eye patches. Excellent value! Huge box! 
Light Light Eye Balm - I had to go ahead and try this. It is AMAZING. It instantly lightened the circles under my eyes. Maybe I'll finally be able to conceal them! The texture is also very nice and different. Great haul!!!!

Enjoy your goodies.

I ordered the Hydro Collagen Masks also, but haven't received them yet.

Did you place this order w/ the free shipping over $70 code?


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great haul!!!!

Enjoy your goodies.

I ordered the Hydro Collagen Masks also, but haven't received them yet.

Did you place this order w/ the free shipping over $70 code?
Yup! The order shipped DHL.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup! The order shipped DHL.
Excellent! I got a text from DHL yesterday saying I had a package on the way,

but I just assumed it was my Etude box.

Now I am excited!!!!!


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question: I see that some of you love the tony moly stain. It's not wearing evenly for me. Please share your application tips  
I use the stain to do gradient lips, using gloss to blend out from the center. Doing that I have no problems. But I can see how it would be patchy if you use it like regular lipcolor allover. Maybe putting on balm or exfoliating could help?


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it wasn't a box. It was just stuff ordered from the store! Hopefully they put the Light Light in a future box cuz it's really nice.
Oh, thanks for clarifying. I thought it was one of those Superboxes. It looks neat!


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 28, 2014)

Centella Asiatica Ampoule - It is HUGE! Look at the thing! XD It'll last forever. 
Hydro Collagen Mask - 50 mask sheets and the two packs of eye patches. Excellent value! Huge box! 
Light Light Eye Balm - I had to go ahead and try this. It is AMAZING. It instantly lightened the circles under my eyes. Maybe I'll finally be able to conceal them! The texture is also very nice and different.



Oooo!  Awesome post.  Now I really want to try the eye balm. 






Do you think that concealer will apply well over the balm? (If so, then I'm in! lol)


----------



## KarenBox (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On another note, did anyone open the masks from box #7 yet? I opened it tonight and they were SO incredibly goopy and saturated with product. I also noticed that it seem like there are multiple masks all stuck together? I've never seen a mask come like that before...there's no way to reseal the foil pack so why the heck would the company put more than one mask in there??
I used one of the Bio Med Aqua Dressing masks two nights ago.  It was very liquidy in the pouch, but I didn't have a problem with multiples.  The only issue I experienced was the paper mask didn't want to sit nicely on my face where it was folded.  It kept tenting up in weird places.  No noticible skin improvements once it washed off like some masks.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Oooo!  Awesome post.  Now I really want to try the eye balm. 






Do you think that concealer will apply well over the balm? (If so, then I'm in! lol)
I think so! I'll try it out tonight and let you know!


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think so! I'll try it out tonight and let you know!


Yay! thanks.  



   

You had me at undereye circles lol.  Mine are little but mighty (or at least tough to cover in a way that makes me look makeup free).


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Still no new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 28, 2014)

Bad news for some of us in Canada.  I returned home to find a DHL slip.  They are charging $16.72 in duty and taxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bad news for some of us in Canada.  I returned home to find a DHL slip.  They are charging $16.72 in duty and taxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oOO noooooooooooooo. The lady I talked too today at DHL said it might be 14$... Ughh I hate DHL!!!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bad news for some of us in Canada.  I returned home to find a DHL slip.  They are charging $16.72 in duty and taxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thats an expensive memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you have to pay customs?? Are they coming back on monday to deliver?


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thats an expensive memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you have to pay customs?? Are they coming back on monday to deliver?
I am getting the box re-routed to my work and will pay from there.  I am emailing Memebox to inquire if they will always be using DHL in Canada since it might not be worth my while if they do.  They waybill number i have showed that the box left seoul only 4 days ago so this might be Express shipping.  I still have another box coming via Canada post which has taken about 3 weeks.  I would rather wait than pay DHL!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting the box re-routed to my work and will pay from there.  I am emailing Memebox to inquire if they will always be using DHL in Canada since it might not be worth my while if they do.  They waybill number i have showed that the box left seoul only 4 days ago so this might be Express shipping.  I still have another box coming via Canada post which has taken about 3 weeks.  I would rather wait than pay DHL!
Ahhhhh Yes!!! I just realized, from past purchases from China, if you get stuff expressed, custom's etc takes a good look at the slips and the prices on the packages, if you get things regular post /standard, 2-4 weeks you most likely wont get dinged for customs... I bet you're canada post memebox wont get charged... Let us know when you get it!


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree it is likely that my canada post won`t get charged.  I just wish I could figure out why memebox sent me an express shipping box.  I never a) paid for it or B) received a tracking number.  Oh, well hopefully they will answer my email and give some clarity on the situation.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 28, 2014)

^^ I'm also ordering from Canada and I think mine arrived through DHL as well since my sister was a little grumpy about having to pay duties D:


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^^ I'm also ordering from Canada and I think mine arrived through DHL as well since my sister was a little grumpy about having to pay duties D:
Was it express shipping?


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Come on MemeBox, add another box pleaseeee before I purchase box 12#
I'm also here waiting for another box out before the end of the month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, I just checked the site, and it seems they did not introduce a new box. It appears my two meme points expired, so perhaps that's a sign that I should refrain from buying a box. I probably would have purchased a box just to use those two points but I got too busy today.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

So I just got my package (box 8 and TFS box). It was sent by DHL. I also had to pay customs/duty of $18.74 (duty of $2.22, GST of $2.52, processing of $10 &amp; collection on delivery fee of $4.00). I'm from Canada. I wonder why some of you ladies got to pay less? By the way, I don't mind paying the taxes/duty but wow the administrative fee is just insane! It definitely made my box not worth it. I would rather have snail mail than DHL! Yep. I am 100% regretting that I've purchased TFS box. I can't believe I would hate the box more now that it's in my hands. The items I thought I would like is quite disappointing. Sizes are similar to regular boxes (just based on the BB cream and rice cream). I also get better nail polishes from my other subscriptions (Lip Factory, Topbox and IPSY). Lol I feel extremely ripped off! Quite a disappointing day for me. I don't think super boxes are for me. Also, the additional fee made my purchase not worth it. The only silver lining for me is box #8 but even that box wasn't enough for me to justify the addition cost. These are just my opinion.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> Was it express shipping?


 I paid for standard shipping but maybe for convenience Memebox combined my two boxes and used DHL.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow, Cola. The administrative fees are ridiculous. I am sorry for those of you in Canada who have to go through such a process to receive the boxes. I hope Memebox steps up their game to allow those in Canada who want to opt out of DHL delivery to do so --- provided it is in their power. Some predictability or control with delivery would be nice. What if the recipient did not have access to his/her credit card or cash upon delivery?


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 28, 2014)

So apparently my memory's gone whack and I actually ordered the Superbox from Thefaceshop. I'm somewhat disappointed now. Holiday polish, really? And the BB cream *apparently* has lemon in it, which I do not approve of at all. Bluh.

Also I apparently ordered Superbox 3 and I never got an e-mail saying it shipped, much less a tracking number. Anyone else have this problem? I e-mailed them but who knows when I'll get a reply.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> Wow, Cola. The administrative fees are ridiculous. I am sorry for those of you in Canada who have to go through such a process to receive the boxes. I hope Memebox steps up their game to allow those in Canada who want to opt out of DHL delivery to do so --- provided it is in their power. Some predictability or control with delivery would be nice. What if the recipient did not have access to his/her credit card or cash upon delivery?


 I believe if the recipient didn't have the money then it would be sent to a DHL facility and the customer has to pick up and pay there.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I paid for standard shipping but maybe for convenience Memebox combined my two boxes and used DHL.
How long did it take for you to get it?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 28, 2014)

Is anyone still waiting for their Etude box and their SB #3?

I haven't received any tracking yet either.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

DHL is such a scam, seriously, "administrative fee's"??? They were paid for Their services already "SHIPPING".I'm complaining about this to Memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So apparently my memory's gone whack and I actually ordered the Superbox from Thefaceshop. I'm somewhat disappointed now. Holiday polish, really? And the BB cream *apparently* has lemon in it, which I do not approve of at all. Bluh.

Also I apparently ordered Superbox 3 and I never got an e-mail saying it shipped, much less a tracking number. Anyone else have this problem? I e-mailed them but who knows when I'll get a reply.
Sorry to hear that you guys aren't liking TFS box.. Memebox btr get it together! I think it is not an understatement to say they are drunk with success atm.

I'm liking some items in #8 but tbh the total retail comes up to about $50+ only, unlike the previous boxes so I was a little crushed. And bear in mind samples come free most of the time with giant cosmetic companies in Korea, so adding the value of samples is sort of a cheat (thats what I feel at least). I bought memebox with the trust of getting good value, and chance to try out the newer brands in the market. If the box is loaded with dated stuff, then sorry meme, I'm out. 

Also I have not received any reply till today. I think their CS either crashed or they are ignoring mails.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> How long did it take for you to get it?


 Based on the DHL tracking the information was first received by DHL on March 25. The DHL courier arrived around 7:30 pm (which is odd because I never get any packages from any courier that late before). So three days. This was a total surprise because the tracking was never updated.


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Cola. The DHL delivery option does not seem cost-effective. I guess I'd prefer snail mail or regular mail to avoid the additional cost if I could control it. I mean I could probably buy a new box, instead of having to fork over administrative fees to DHL.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> Sorry to hear that you guys aren't liking TFS box.. Memebox btr get it together! I think it is not an understatement to say they are drunk with success atm. I'm liking some items in #8 but tbh the total retail comes up to about $50+ only, unlike the previousÂ boxesÂ so I was a little crushed. And bear in mind samples come free most of the time with giant cosmetic companies in Korea, so adding the value of samples is sort of a cheat (thats what I feel at least). I bought memebox with the trust of getting good value, and chance to try out the newer brands in the market. If the box is loaded with dated stuff, then sorry meme, I'm out.Â  Also I have not received any reply till today. I think their CS either crashed or they are ignoring mails.Â


 I agree! So I finally got a response to only one of my emails that I had sent a week ago. The only problem was that the CS rep just replied with a general and vague answer. They basically just copied and pasted content from their website! What's the point of that? I can read! Lol Well, just to be fair, I think they may not have the human resources to handle the potential high volume of orders. That or they are deliberately ignoring emails from customers like me who would like to cancel orders within appropriate timeframe (3 days before shipment).


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree!

So I finally got a response to only one of my emails that I had sent a week ago. The only problem was that the CS rep just replied with a general and vague answer. They basically just copied and pasted content from their website! What's the point of that? I can read! Lol

Well, just to be fair, I think they may not have the human resources to handle the potential high volume of orders. That or they are deliberately ignoring emails from customers like me who would like to cancel orders within appropriate timeframe (3 days before shipment).
Are you cancelling you're  orders?


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

I am thinking about a few. They really haven't answered my emails. Like don't get me wrong I like their regular and lucky boxes.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am thinking about a few. They really haven't answered my emails.

Like don't get me wrong I like their regular and lucky boxes.
Im really worried now about the extra fee's.... I mean 7 boxes x 14-16$ dollars...


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree that they shouldn't ship express (DHL, EMS), if the box says it will ship standard. Or if you pay for standard shipping. I was expecting my regular mailman to deliver my boxes, but instead DHL showed up and I was like - wtf?! - XD Thank goodness I mostly work from home, otherwise I would have been really angry because I'd have to drive 50 minutes or so to pick up a package... I thought that free shipping code only covered standard? Maybe I'm wrong, though. XD

It sucks for people in other counties that have to pay all these customs fees. It also sucks for people who don't want to sign for a darn package, thus picked standard shipping (It is why I emailed them and asked them to specifically send box 7 standard for me...)

edit: nevermind, my bad. The coupon said "FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING" - so it was obviously me not paying attention! But still, the point is still valid cuz lots of people picked standard and got DHL.


----------



## Cola (Mar 28, 2014)

> Im really worried now about the extra fee's.... I mean 7 boxes x 14-16$ dollars...


 Unless they send it using DHL then I don't think you'll have much to worry about. All my previous boxes, that were sent using EMS/k-packet, I never had to pay those fees before. For me, this was true for both standard and express shipping.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree!

So I finally got a response to only one of my emails that I had sent a week ago. The only problem was that the CS rep just replied with a general and vague answer. They basically just copied and pasted content from their website! What's the point of that? I can read! Lol

Well, just to be fair, I think they may not have the human resources to handle the potential high volume of orders. That or they are deliberately ignoring emails from customers like me who would like to cancel orders within appropriate timeframe (3 days before shipment).
Ahh..I just need a response. Yeah I think so too. But it is a multi-million dollar business so shouldn't they invest in CS? And as you said, they are definitely being sly by ignoring cancellations or emails that possibly lead to cancellations (like problems with shipments, payment, etc).


----------



## Luxx (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree that they shouldn't ship express (DHL, EMS), if the box says it will ship standard. Or if you pay for standard shipping. I was expecting my regular mailman to deliver my boxes, but instead DHL showed up and I was like - wtf?! - XD Thank goodness I mostly work from home, otherwise I would have been really angry because I'd have to drive 50 minutes or so to pick up a package... I thought that free shipping code only covered standard? Maybe I'm wrong, though. XD

It sucks for people in other counties that have to pay all these customs fees. It also sucks for people who don't want to sign for a darn package, thus picked standard shipping (It is why I emailed them and asked them to specifically send box 7 standard for me...)

edit: nevermind, my bad. The coupon said "FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING" - so it was obviously me not paying attention! But still, the point is still valid cuz lots of people picked standard and got DHL.


Are you talking about the "SHIP4CHEAP" coupon? Or a previous coupon listed on one of the boxes?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will try your trick.  I really love the tony moly stain (red) look on my lips but it gets really dry. Also, it doesn't stick to my upper lip lol! 
Try ths

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree that they shouldn't ship express (DHL, EMS), if the box says it will ship standard. Or if you pay for standard shipping. I was expecting my regular mailman to deliver my boxes, but instead DHL showed up and I was like - wtf?! - XD Thank goodness I mostly work from home, otherwise I would have been really angry because I'd have to drive 50 minutes or so to pick up a package... I thought that free shipping code only covered standard? Maybe I'm wrong, though. XD

It sucks for people in other counties that have to pay all these customs fees. It also sucks for people who don't want to sign for a darn package, thus picked standard shipping (It is why I emailed them and asked them to specifically send box 7 standard for me...)

edit: nevermind, my bad. The coupon said "FREE EXPRESS SHIPPING" - so it was obviously me not paying attention! But still, the point is still valid cuz lots of people picked standard and got DHL.


DHL came like super early in the morning for me  compared to my Post office who  delivers in afternoon and UPS and Fed Ex delivers afternoons / evenings

I was still in my jammies and someone was banging on my door like the SWAT team, I thought who in the world could it be this early and urgent? I thought it was a police officer and I was about to pee in my pants cause he banged so hard on my door when everyone was just waking up and it was DHL, lol,


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh..I just need a response. Yeah I think so too. But it is a multi-million dollar business so shouldn't they invest in CS? And as you said, they are definitely being sly by ignoring cancellations or emails that possibly lead to cancellations (like problems with shipments, payment, etc). 
Is that why they aren't replying to my emails either, I wonder? The first few were about me not being able to use codes that worked for everyone else and now it's about my missing tracking. I sent emails from my personal and blog IDs and have a few auto-responses to show for it, that's all. Tweets and a comment on their Facebook page have also been ignored - I don't want to overdo the tweeting and commenting as it will create drama. This is really getting to me now.

*Hums the chorus of The Beatles' No Reply to herself*


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that why they aren't replying to my emails either, I wonder? The first few were about me not being able to use codes that worked for everyone else and now it's about my missing tracking. I sent emails from my personal and blog IDs and have a few auto-responses to show for it, that's all. Tweets and a comment on their Facebook page have also been ignored - I don't want to overdo the tweeting and commenting as it will create drama. This is really getting to me now.

*Hums the chorus of The Beatles' No Reply to herself*
I wonder too...Well, judging from the theme of collection of ignored emails, it seems likely. They were also promoting their unsold-out boxes on emails so that sounded desperate to me. _"Like c'mon lets ignore the internationals and get their moneys before its too late."_ It's all speculations until they answer to my email. I don't want to create drama too...but rly? Ignoring problems? That's child's play. 






p/s they have a facebook page? tried pm-ing them there?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is that why they aren't replying to my emails either, I wonder? The first few were about me not being able to use codes that worked for everyone else and now it's about my missing tracking. I sent emails from my personal and blog IDs and have a few auto-responses to show for it, that's all. Tweets and a comment on their Facebook page have also been ignored - I don't want to overdo the tweeting and commenting as it will create drama. This is really getting to me now.

*Hums the chorus of The Beatles' No Reply to herself*
I really hope Memebox smartens up with their Customer Service, or I will hitting the road , and never coming back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

"*Check your account and spend remaining reward points! Bonus reward points expires on March 31"

I saw that they got rid of there referral points system, but does this mean on March 31st reward points all together will be gone?


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 29, 2014)

Wish they sent us an email about tracking info like they usually do. I went to search it up and it says K-PACKET along with a tracking number. Where do i go to search this? 

Also, still hoping that they release a box before the end of the month. Only a few days left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Mar 29, 2014)

When you check the prices in the official The Face Shop online store (http://www.thefaceshop.com/direct.jsp?PATH=ethefaceshop&amp;URL=/category/tfs_new_list.jsp?) you will find out that for now the value of the SB TFS is 30920 Won = *29$*. There is a promotion in store now - but I would expect we should also have one buying this box. Obviously Memebox can have much better prices.

It is the first time I am completely disappointed with the box. I am still waiting to get mine feeling only irritation.

I hope it does not mean future boxes and Superboxes will look like this one. Sometimes they say: you pay 50$ and get box worth 120$ but for SB Banila Co there was no information like this. Does it mean it will be a miscellany of the cheapest products from the brand? Just like the TFS box?

Anyway I am completely cured from The Face Shop brand for a long, long time.


----------



## jbd90 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I couldn't figure out how to use the "spoilers" feature I'm sorry!!




























Super jealous of box #8! I hope they restock Luckybox #3 and the caviar cleanser is included!


----------



## cheriii (Mar 29, 2014)

> Wish they sent us an email about tracking info like they usually do. I went to search it up and it says K-PACKET along with a tracking number. Where do i go to search this?Â  Also, still hoping that they release a box before the end of the month. Only a few days left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Try tracking it on the Korea Post page? http://trace.epost.go.kr/xtts/tt/epost/ems/ems_eng.jsp


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about box #8.... hoping mind come soon.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Try tracking it on the Korea Post page? http://trace.epost.go.kr/xtts/tt/epost/ems/ems_eng.jsp
Thank you! I realised my problem was that whenever i entered that site on chrome, it asked me to install a easykeytec plugin, and i had to click cancel for them to not lead me to another page =.=.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder too...Well, judging from the theme of collection of ignored emails, it seems likely. They were also promoting their unsold-out boxes on emails so that sounded desperate to me. _"Like c'mon lets ignore the internationals and get their moneys before its too late."_ It's all speculations until they answer to my email. I don't want to create drama too...but rly? Ignoring problems? That's child's play. 






p/s they have a facebook page? tried pm-ing them there?
Yes, I tried a Facebook message and left a comment yesterday asking them to look at my emails. Also tweeted them. I have no idea what to do now. Even emails from other accounts have not been answered, though I am getting auto-responses. And I have no idea why this is happening only to some of us. Initially, back in early Feb, I was getting replies on the same day. And now, weeks of no response.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope Memebox smartens up with their Customer Service, or I will hitting the road , and never coming back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Same here. This episode is strengthening my love for Lip Factory who acknowledge even a Facebook "hi" and emails on the same day for me. I don't mind paying extra or even getting a dud product or two provided the customer care rocks.


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I tried a Facebook message and left a comment yesterday asking them to look at my emails. Also tweeted them. I have no idea what to do now. Even emails from other accounts have not been answered, though I am getting auto-responses. And I have no idea why this is happening only to some of us. Initially, back in early Feb, I was getting replies on the same day. And now, weeks of no response.

Same here. This episode is strengthening my love for Lip Factory who acknowledge even a Facebook "hi" and emails on the same day for me. I don't mind paying extra or even getting a dud product or two provided the customer care rocks.
Awww, sorry they're not replying to you. That really sucks. Their CS seems to be really lacking nowdays.Their fb isn't very active either. Maybe threatening through paypal might get their attention?


----------



## migasa (Mar 29, 2014)

Girls, don't you understand that? They only respond to selected e-mails. They ignore the problems. Boxes and the company starts to disappoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redangel75 (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So apparently my memory's gone whack and I actually ordered the Superbox from Thefaceshop. I'm somewhat disappointed now. Holiday polish, really? And the BB cream *apparently* has lemon in it, which I do not approve of at all. Bluh.

Also I apparently ordered Superbox 3 and I never got an e-mail saying it shipped, much less a tracking number. Anyone else have this problem? I e-mailed them but who knows when I'll get a reply.
Looks like it has grapefruit extract, not lemon. I think both aren't great for skin.

Apparently the bb comes in just 1 color. And it is definitely GRAY. eek!

http://www.nailartoverdose.com/2013/01/review-face-shop-clean-face-oil-free-bb.html


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! I realised my problem was that whenever i entered that site on chrome, it asked me to install a easykeytec plugin, and i had to click cancel for them to not lead me to another page =.=. 
I always use this site to track my korean parcels: http://www.koreapost.go.kr/eng/sub/EMS_Search.jsp?contId=e1020600

I think that plugin in a malware scan that you can uninstall on your chrome browser? Not a techie but maybe can google it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 29, 2014)

I woken up to all my email replies 2are well generic and 3 all good Although one parcel seems combined or maybe both are on the same pallet on the plane all our boxes are in Europe being sent slow and seperate see below. And still not taking on international bloggers . But I knew that really anyway but others had asked . Hi, Apology for delay in replying and thanks for the updates. Standard shipping normally takes about 15~22 days, and since system takes longer time to recognize the process, it seems being delayed. We also hope updates on international shipping gets more prompt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We cannot reveal the items in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if there will be the same item as previous boxes, you will be informed! For European countries, we will keep sending packages separately, since there are many countries and customs regulation varies widely. We have had many complaints regarding to customs which we cannot control, so we are being careful with all the packages destined to Europe. For box for reviews, we don't have openings at this moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We will get back to you once we reopen shipping to Europe again! The ship4cheap was only for Friday code. They are hoping for a box out this weekend too So bare in mind @Renu we sent emails the first day so you may get an influx of answers today .


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 29, 2014)

> I woken up to all my email replies 2are well generic and 3 all good Although one parcel seems combined or maybe both are on the same pallet on the plane all our boxes are in Europe being sent slow and seperate see below. And still not taking on international bloggers . But I knew that really anyway but others had asked . Hi, Apology for delay in replying and thanks for the updates. Standard shipping normally takes about 15~22 days, and since system takes longer time to recognize the process, it seems being delayed. We also hope updates on international shipping gets more prompt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We cannot reveal the items in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But if there will be the same item as previous boxes, you will be informed! For European countries, we will keep sending packages separately, since there are many countries and customs regulation varies widely. We have had many complaints regarding to customs which we cannot control, so we are being careful with all the packages destined to Europe. For box for reviews, we don't have openings at this moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We will get back to you once we reopen shipping to Europe again! The ship4cheap was only for Friday code. They are hoping for a box out this weekend too So bare in mind @Renu we sent emails the first day so you may get an influx of answers today .


 This is not true what they said, they are still sending few packages together and don't answer my mail!


----------



## ashgley (Mar 29, 2014)

I noticed that some people were getting upgrades to express shipping even though they selected standard shipping. I also have both box 8 and thefaceshop box coming so I'm curious why some people got upgraded and not others? I am able to track thefaceshop box which is shipping by first class international (from previous experiences, about 2 1/2 weeks to california) but how would I track box 8 as I ordered it before they redid the website? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes I believe so. I had asked as I have Ã©tude house and box8 and one other all done on same flight but 3 boxes only 2 different tracking number if coming via Ems it will still be 3 seperate parcels if you used the express shipping or that was the option for that box it's DHL to Europe. You can email and have it swapped to slow Ems if needed. I'm taking a deep breath and hoping no more new boxes in the last 3 days then I can stop fretting ivermectin shipping on all my boxes


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 29, 2014)

Im surprised that memebox hasn't released any new Boxes Lately. I really Want the* whitening and Brightening box*. C'mon memebox!!!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im surprised that memebox hasn't released any new Boxes Lately. I really Want the* whitening and Brightening box*. C'mon memebox!!!
Knowing them, they might just stuff in the box with the One Day Whitener from Box 6 and items from Secret Key's Snow White range (was in Box #8). Don't fancy getting similar items again..and I don't think many would want to whiten their skin in summer. But brightening is a different story~ 

I might like to see a limited edition special summer Korean Brands Box- with new releases from top/rising brands like Innisfree, Mizon, Liole, Baviphat &amp; Holika Holika. I do own some of their skin care/ cosmetics, but let us try some new releases! 





Also, memebox, answer my email. (going zombie out at this rate)


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm going to wait until the 31st and then on April 1, it's Paypal resolution centre. That's what. I can't go bank on receiving the 15 boxes on order until October when I don't receive a reply to 15 emails, all with legit inquiries.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

We should take a count of the number of people whose emails have not been answered repeatedly, just so we know - if Paypal needs an explanation as to why 15 orders need resolution? There's me, @veritazy and @Malaperelka so far, I think?


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 29, 2014)

Super jealous of those that got box #8! &gt;___&lt; I've been wanting to try out that Snow White Cream for awhile...


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 29, 2014)

I take it back. lol


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe It wouldn't Take so long for them to reply if people would stop sending them 20 emails a day and sending random emails about wanting spoilers and asking for extra coupons/discounts. I bet they are being overwhelmed with emails about non-return questions.

BTW It might help if you  title your email as: [Refund request for RP]


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe It wouldn't Take so long for them to reply if people would stop sending them 20 emails a day and sending random emails about wanting spoilers and asking for extra coupons/discounts. I bet they are being overwhelmed with emails about non-return questions.

BTW It might help if you  title your email as: [Refund request for RP]
I send only one - maximum two emails a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 15 was a figure of speech. I haven't received replies for more than 10 days now. I'm not bothered about extra discounts, though last week I did email that codes which were working for other people - OUSIX and another one - were not working for me at all, not once. And this week I have been emailing about my tracking number for box 8, not spoilers. I have tried a variety of subject lines and and email IDs now. The tracking number isn't there even in the older website or the new one, and I just want to know my box is on its way to me. No offence to anyone, just trying to get some peace of mind, given that I have 15 boxes left to arrive.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe It wouldn't Take so long for them to reply if people would stop sending them 20 emails a day and sending random emails about wanting spoilers and asking for extra coupons/discounts. I bet they are being overwhelmed with emails about non-return questions.

BTW It might help if you  title your email as: [Refund request for RP]
I used to write 1 e-mail per week asking them for tax refund. After the 3rd one I've got an answer that they were just doing my refund. But nothing like that. Next Monday - next e-mail and so on. It would be easier to refund it at once to all customers legitimate to this, isn't it? If they do things right they wouldn't get so many e-mails. That's not a pleasure to write the same all over the time


----------



## Staceyp (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I send only one - maximum two emails a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 15 was a figure of speech. I haven't received replies for more than 10 days now. I'm not bothered about extra discounts, though last week I did email that codes which were working for other people - OUSIX and another one - were not working for me at all, not once. And this week I have been emailing about my tracking number for box 8, not spoilers. I have tried a variety of subject lines and and email IDs now. The tracking number isn't there even in the older website or the new one, and I just want to know my box is on its way to me. No offence to anyone, just trying to get some peace of mind, given that I have 15 boxes left to arrive.
I wasn't talking about u but from what I've been reading lately every one is probably sending them emails about how much they hated the boxes they got recently, error messages on the site, You know people are emailing for spoilers, referrals , points, general questions, returns, and some people are definitely sending about 20 emails a day {not you in particular} lol

Like I said in a post a couple of days ago. I think they should have an email address specifically for returns and shipping issues. Last week I wanted to return a box I regretted buying and I hated waiting even a day for a response. I wanted to buy more boxes with my points and was afraid they would sell out. I can't imagine how I would feel if I Never got my shipping information. 

So many people are spamming the email &amp; important ones can't get through.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Staceyp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't talking about u but from what I've been reading lately every one is probably sending them emails about how much they hated the boxes they got recently, error messages on the site, You know people are emailing for spoilers, referrals , points, general questions, returns, and some people are definitely sending about 20 emails a day {not you in particular} lol

Like I said in a post a couple of days ago. I think they should have an email address specifically for returns and shipping issues. Last week I wanted to return a box I regretted buying and I hated waiting even a day for a response. I wanted to buy more boxes with my points and was afraid they would sell out. I can't imagine how I would feel if I Never got my shipping information. 

So many people are spamming the email &amp; important ones can't get through. 
True, a separate email for specific problems should do the trick. Having only "[email protected]" for receiving everything from pleasantries to complaints from thousands of customers is going to send some emails to the bottom of the slush-pile. Maybe I should send 20 emails a day, only, I'll never remember to send them at regular intervals.

Definitely, a separate email for requesting tracking information. I'm going crazy here, box 8 was sent out on the 25th and I still don't know if mine is on the way.


----------



## cheriii (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmmm, I sent an email to memebox a few days ago to change my shipping info and they took care of it and replied in like 7 minutes... And i was so impressed at their fast reply! But from what i've been reading here apparently their response time fluctuates a lot :-/ They really need to work on that.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm, I sent an email to memebox a few days ago to change my shipping info and they took care of it and replied in like 7 minutes... And i was so impressed at their fast reply! But from what i've been reading here apparently their response time fluctuates a lot :-/ They really need to work on that.
Yea same here, I sent them a general question and they responded in 3 hours... So the whole "people are spamming their email" is irrelevant. It should NOT take 10 days for them to respond  about someones 15 boxes that have not been delivered, trackable, or shipped.............While I or someone else gets responded to within a day. Its quite obvious they are avoiding the problem.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True, a separate email for specific problems should do the trick. Having only "[email protected]" for receiving everything from pleasantries to complaints from thousands of customers is going to send some emails to the bottom of the slush-pile. Maybe I should send 20 emails a day, only, I'll never remember to send them at regular intervals.

Definitely, a separate email for requesting tracking information. I'm going crazy here, box 8 was sent out on the 25th and I still don't know if mine is on the way.
25th of March?


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  25th of March?
That was the supposed shipping date for box 8, according to the website. People have got their box 8 and I still don't have a clue as to whether my box was sent out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aga Atarii (Mar 29, 2014)

is it worth to buy the superbox2? I am late and the luckybox 3 is sold out and I am  so angry with myself for missing the 7th box(


----------



## Aga Atarii (Mar 29, 2014)

great now the site doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That was the supposed shipping date for box 8, according to the website. People have got their box 8 and I still don't have a clue as to whether my box was sent out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmmmm well since its only been  3 business days, give it until Monday or Tuesday, and see if its delivered or you get any updated information. Im sure everything is fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> asides from them not responding.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 29, 2014)

I really don't know I should laugh or cry. Two of my orders just disappeared from my account. I didn't ask to cancel them, never got refund. I don't know if they are active or not. I could not believe so I logged in twice. Still the same.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't know I should laugh or cry. Two of my orders just disappeared from my account. I didn't ask to cancel them, never got refund. I don't know if they are active or not. I could not believe so I logged in twice. Still the same.
Omg..sorry to hear that. Which ones did you order? I feel like everyone should log in and screencap everything. Just in case..


----------



## Renata P (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg..sorry to hear that. Which ones did you order? I feel like everyone should log in and screencap everything. Just in case.. 




These were two orders from the begining of march (I asked for tax refund). One was for SB2 and this I don't care to much as the box was shipped, only tax was not refunded. And the second one was for box #10 which is not available any more I  don't know actually when it could happen as don't check my account all the time. I hope they will be able to fix it.

I must have mixed sth. They are back.

I should stop looking at the page till April


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redangel75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like it has grapefruit extract, not lemon. I think both aren't great for skin.

Apparently the bb comes in just 1 color. And it is definitely GRAY. eek!

http://www.nailartoverdose.com/2013/01/review-face-shop-clean-face-oil-free-bb.html

Grapefruit extract is definitely bad for the skin, being a citrus fruit. Rather, it's bad if you decide to be anywhere but in the dark, since citrus enzymes react in light.

Aaaand it's got fragrance. In fact, from what I can tell it looks like every product in Memebox has fragrance in it. I can't get _too_ hard on them for that, because every other box has fragrance in their products, too, but... I just figured that since they cared so much about skin care, they would know not to add fragrance! Even the cheese cream has fragrance, but it's the last ingredient and it works _so well_. My skin has never been softer... But what's the point of fragrance if the cheese cream smells like mall soap, anyway?





Oh, and it looks like I didn't get tracking numbers for either of my superboxes (hydration box and thefaceshop). They were both supposed to ship in the last week or so. And Hydration Box has interestingly disappeared from my "view orders" list ever since the website changed. So that may have been 50 bucks down the drain. /sigh

I think I'm done with Memebox. I may snatch Box 8 if it ever comes back in stock only because everyone here loves it so much. And I'll probably start buying the cream cheese in bulk, haha! But otherwise, nope, nada, zilch, no more money out of my pocket.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 29, 2014)

'For European countries, we will keep sending packages separately, since there are many countries and customs regulation varies widely. We have had many complaints regarding to customs which we cannot control, so we are being careful with all the packages destined to Europe.' This isn't exactly true as mine has been. I don't know whether they listened when I informed them that they were risking customs more by combining. Have emailed them this morning to ask for them all separate from now on though.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Im confused as to why they would send them all together..... I thought they all had different shipment dates anyways..?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 29, 2014)

> Im confused as to why they would send them all together..... I thought they all had different shipment dates anyways..?


 Because it saves the money.


----------



## lorizav (Mar 29, 2014)

Before the site changed over I ordered 7 and 8. All my new orders appear on the new site but I can't access the old orders through the link they gave. In checking my paypal it looks like I wasn't charged either so I guess I should just be happy for my wallet at this point. Can't say I don't have box envy though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im confused as to why they would send them all together..... I thought they all had different shipment dates anyways..?
when no one knows what it's all about, it's probably about money



   They wanted to earn more


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 29, 2014)

Raise your hands ladies if you have a citrus skin product in your house. Many of us do, its in so many wrinkle formulations and anti aging skincare.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Raise your hands ladies if you have a citrus skin product in your house. Many of us do, its in so many wrinkle formulations and anti aging skincare.
I do. I have the Yes to Grapefruit CC Cream. I use it as a base under my foundation. XD It works pretty nice!


----------



## migasa (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Raise your hands ladies if you have a citrus skin product in your house. Many of us do, its in so many wrinkle formulations and anti aging skincare.
I have a few


----------



## cheriii (Mar 29, 2014)

> You just have to read the label to to not step out in the sun right after application, and use protection while using.Â  Gosh, Ive known this for as long as Ive used skincare. Ive known this for decades


 Going through my skincare stash now... I only have a couple Innisfree lemon masks and a Mizon grapefruit peeling gel that's directly related to citrus. Maybe that's because citrus is not really the trend for asian beauty products? (the majority of my beauty products are asian ones) They seem to use vitamin C derivatives/extracts a lot though. Here I have quite a number of vitamin C related sheet masks and serums, I wonder if the light rule applies to vitamin C derivative/extract products? Coz the instructions did not mention anything related to light exposure except to store in a dark and cool place...


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

I just use Lemons from my grocery store, squeeze some into a teacup and use a Q-Tip to apply to red areas on my face, or darker spots. It has natural whitening, it gets the blood vessels moving, reduces dark spots and reduces wrinkles. It really works!! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and its what,  1$ a lemon, maybe less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 29, 2014)

Some shipping comedy.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some shipping comedy.



WOAHHHHHHHH Lol Wt heck????!! That some messed up shipping information. It went back to Korea.... wow.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

All skincare should be store away from sunlight anyways. I'm glad my bedroom faces away from the sun. 

Well citrus is always an ingredient in peeling products, serums for troubled/uneven skin and some healing balms (because vitamins A, C, E are great antioxidants). Of course some lemon products can smell artificial like dish soap, which is why we might opt out unless we try them personally at the store/ read great reviews about them. 

I myself have tried a few from Baviphat (check out their cute packaging!). Maybe most asian-skincare-lovers are seeking for herbal alternatives like red ginseng, organic ingredients like propolis and also new bizarre ideas like snail slime!


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 29, 2014)

I stay away from certain ingredients in my skincare products because I know the effects of certain ingredients -- often, the negative effects manifest in the long-term. I make a conscious decision not to buy certain items based on the ingredient list all the time. It does not matter if the maker is from the US or abroad. For me, it's about being an educated consumer; it's about making my own decisions. I receive items all the time that I simply will not wear, and others that I use for something else. For example, I receive face creams that are teeming with irritants labeled for sensitive skin in subscription boxes (lol) -- I simply use it as a cream for my knees or often, I give it away.

Some subscriptions boxes lack high-quality ingredients/brands, so I stay away from them. Others provide a good mix--I entertain them. Others cost a little more, yet offer mostly premium goods -- and I have no problem with that.

Ultimately, everyone has his/her preferences.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some shipping comedy.
 
Dayummm... feel sorry for you..thats messed up. Did they refund you or send you another via express? I think USPS might have mistaken the sender address for recipient.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote:  For example, I receive face creams that are teeming with irritants labeled for sensitive skin in subscription boxes (lol) -- I simply use it as a cream for my knees or often, I give it away.
Exactly! And yeah, I use whitening creams or gels on my knees or elbows too. 

Those strong peeling and whitening masks? On my armpits. Heheheh..


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 29, 2014)

> Some shipping comedy.


 Omg... mine looks about the same too! I had to call usps to open an 'investigation' and mine was even in the same city as me!! Stupid usps... Ps. It was for my lucky box #1 -.-'


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some shipping comedy.



Blimey is that one package? Why is it going around in circles??


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 29, 2014)

Hmm, read some reviews on that Face Shop BB Cream. It's apparently super sheer, too. I might just trade it off, but dunno. &gt;__&lt; It has mixed reviews. Reviews of the rice cream say it's oily, which I so don't need.

It seems like the branded boxes are a lot worse than the non-branded boxes. I bought TFS box and am a little disappointed because nothing in it really interests me except the lip mask. I'm glad I didn't buy the Etude House box because it seems even worse.

I bought the first Banila box, but after seeing these two super boxes, I will not buy the new banila superbox! Which is good for my wallet because I was tempted. XD

I do wish I would have bought box 8, but box 9 is coming up, which I have pre-ordered!


----------



## Meggpi (Mar 29, 2014)

> Omg... mine looks about the same too! I had to call usps to open an 'investigation' and mine was even in the same city as me!! Stupid usps... Ps. It was for my lucky box #1 -.-'


 This is my lucky box 1 as well,lol. I opened a claim and they answered along the lines of 'sorry, looks like it's coming to you now!'


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 29, 2014)

> Exactly! And yeah, I use whitening creams or gels on my knees or elbows too.Â  Those strong peeling and whitening masks? On my armpits. Heheheh..Â :icon_chee Â


 Precisely, Veritazy! Some products or specific ingredients in general are simply too potent and are not kind to the skin on your face over the long term.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

So I am apparently in the minority for still being really happy with all the boxes I have received in the past two weeks? This week I received the #8 box and Etude House, and last week was the #7 and SB #2. Love this express shipping for bundled boxes they have going on!

As far as #8 - The cleanser looks really fun, and it is a huge product! But then, I love trying out new oil cleansers. I've been wanting them to include a sleeping pack, so I liked the Heart Face item although I wish it was a bigger sample. I also love trying out new shampoos and sheet masks so those were wins too. The BB cream and whitening creams I was less excited about, but that is because I have so many already. I'll still try them out.

Etude House - This is one of my favorite brands! I love their packaging, but their products work really well too, or at least the ones that I have tried. The hair mask and primer are items I have been eyeing for a while so those were super exciting! I've only ever used cream highlighters, so the powder highlighter will be fun to play with. The "eye shadow" was more of an eye glitter, but I will totally use it to sparkle up the center of my eyes! That is probably my third fav product in the box! I might be looking to trade for some of the other colors too (I got the gold), I've seen the Like 20 around but never really understood what it did, so it's awesome that I can check it out now! The lip tint is nice, although I wish the orange had been an option since I've been wanted to try that one for a while. The only dud for me was the nail polish and that's only becuase I'm not a fan of crellys + glitter. It's cute, but I probably won't ever use it.

So yeah, overall, I'm really happy. The Face Shop box looked ok until I realized how much the box cost. I had been thinking it was one of the $23 ones. I've never really liked that brand so I'm glad I stayed away from it. I would have been super disappointed with that one. It's the first major dud box I've seen from Meme Box.

For new boxes, I went ahead and ordered the #12 and Lucky Box #2 because that eye cream is a HG item for me, and at $40 I would much prefer to buy this $23 box. I almost wish I had bought two! Since I've already gotten all the other boxes I will probably be trading the rest of it away. I really want the Oil and Troubles box but I am currently experimenting with the Benton skincare line so I wouldn't even use those items for a while, if ever.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm getting the whitening cream in Box #8 and as someone who prefers to be tan (I know, I'm such a bad Korean), I was like WTF will I use this for? But I saw the suggestion to use it on knees...great idea!! I hate my darker knees!


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Exactly! And yeah, I use whitening creams or gels on my knees or elbows too. 

Those strong peeling and whitening masks? *On my armpits. Heheheh..* 




Ha, great idea!!


----------



## ctr64 (Mar 29, 2014)

Where are you located Meggpi? Your package and mine (Superbox 2) seem to be taking a ride around the Midwest the last day or two. My package went from customs in Chicago on 3/20 and ended up in Allen Park, MI on 3/28. I live in Chicago.



> Some shipping comedy.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 29, 2014)

> I'm getting the whitening cream in Box #8 and as someone who prefers to be tan (I know, I'm such a bad Korean), I was like WTF will I use this for? But I saw the suggestion to use it on knees...great idea!! I hate my darker knees!Â


 From what I have looked at on reviews it is better used as a primer as it isn't too moisturising.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Raise your hands ladies if you have a citrus skin product in your house. Many of us do, its in so many wrinkle formulations and anti aging skincare.
I do, and I love them. I also think it's a no-brainer to use sunscreen every single day, even in winter, whether you're using Vitamin C products or not.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 29, 2014)

> I do, and I love them. I also think it's a no-brainer to use sunscreen every single day, even in winter, whether you're using Vitamin C products or not.


 Just make sure you aren't vitamin d deficient if you wear it all year round though.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just make sure you aren't vitamin d deficient if you wear it all year round though.
I take Vit D supplements  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 29, 2014)

> This is my lucky box 1 as well,lol. I opened a claim and they answered along the lines of 'sorry, looks like it's coming to you now!'


 How did you open a claim? Thanks !!


----------



## misroule (Mar 29, 2014)

> haha oh gosh, I am practically blind without glasses/contacts, so when I decided to slap on the mask last night I was desperately trying to read the packaging for an explanation I thought, "oh well, it's probably all in Korean!" The worst part is I've had masks come this way before...I have no idea why I didn't attempt to pull the other two apart! I definitely wore the paper on my face for 10 minutes last night, Hahahah...*crawls into hole of embarrassment


 I did the EXACT same thing!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I did the EXACT same thing!
hahah oh I am SO glad I wasn't the only one. I just kept thinking, "this mask is terrible!! It doesn't stick to my face at all and it's so thin and papery!!" *shakes head* LOL

Once I realized the actual mask was still in the package and got over how stupid I felt, I changed my tune on the quality. As goopy and slimy as it was, it clung to my face very well and while I didn't notice a massive change in my skin, it felt hydrating, at least!


----------



## queeenb (Mar 29, 2014)

> I've gone mad. Finally. I ordered three boxes today - LB2, LB3 and the oily skin box. I now have 15 boxes to arrive. 15! However, if they do restock box 7 and I make it in time (please leave one behind for me, ladies who want box 7), I will cancel LB3 as I don't want way too much repetition.


 I'll trade some dr. Jart goodness. What did you want from 7?


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have other grapefruit products for skin and face like the YES FOR CARROTS LINE has grapefruit and its always known to use sunscreen or stay out of sun for awhile after application. all the lemon products too and products from Michael Todd say the same thing. I dont think pointing fingers at Memebox for using citrus on skin is fair since hundreds of America products use citrus for the brightening aspect on the skin and the vitamin C. I must have more than 10 products in my house from American beauty companies that have grapefruit or lemon in it

Citrus is NOT bad for the skin it brightens and adds vitamin C. You just have to read the label to to not step out in the sun right after application, and use protection while using.  Gosh, Ive known this for as long as Ive used skincare. Ive known this for decades
&gt;I don't think pointing fingers at Memebox [...]

I said "I can't get _too_ hard on them for that, because every other box has fragrance in their products, too, but..." and I did mean for that to include not ragging on them for the citrus, too. I understand that many American products do that too, and I also take issue with it every single time. I apologize for not being clear. I don't mean to imply that only Memebox has citrus or fragrance in the products they include, because I would say 95% of boxes do, including the ones I enjoy a lot.

&gt;brightening aspect on the skin and the vitamin C

There are other ways to brighten your skin without using citrus oils. Such as regular, gentle exfoliation. Proper diet. Other, safer chemicals. Vitamin C can be extracted so you don't need to use it with the limonene. There are many products that are straight Vitamin C that you can use for the skin that are completely safe.

&gt;Citrus is NOT bad for the skin

From Essential Oil Safety: A Guide for Health Care Professionals by Robert Tisserand &amp; Rodney Young (2013):

"Hazards: Skin sensitization if oxidized, phototoxicity (low risk).

Contraindications (dermal): If applied to the skin at over maximum use level, skin must not be exposed to sunlight or sunbed rays for 12 hours.
Cautions: old or oxidized oils should be avoided.
Maximum dermal use level: 2.0%"

"NOT bad" is factually incorrect. "Low risk" is still some risk. Benefits? Yes. Risks? Yes.

&gt;Gosh, I've known this for as long as I've used skincare. I've known this for decades

I take this to be condescending, but if you don't mean to be then I do not hold it against you. I am young so maybe I don't have as much experience as you with skin care, but I am incredibly engrossed in the literature so please don't think I don't know what I'm talking about. Just because you use things often and don't think it has an effect on your skin, doesn't mean it can't. And it doesn't mean what works for you works for everyone. And just because everyone is using something doesn't mean it's good. Sulfates, anyone? Artificial sweeteners? Just because it's natural also doesn't mean it's good.

I don't mean to start a debate, I apologize. And I'm not taking this personally or trying to be rude. I realize I write in a pretty dry manner which can be taken as being sarcastic or mean, but I don't actually feel that way, truly! I just feel that using citrus in products is the easy way out for companies and there are safer ways to do skin care. That's my opinion and I have based it on the scientific literature I've come across. If you find them helpful to you, that's great! But I would like people to know the potential risks along with the benefits.

Sorry again to start an argument. I am very passionate about skincare science. Let's get back to talking about Memebox, yeah?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

still no new memebox's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  still no new memebox's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I know! I figure they have a lot in stock right now so they might be waiting for those to sell out first. I'm really trying to stay strong and not buy any more, but the longer they stay in stock the hard it gets!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know! I figure they have a lot in stock right now so they might be waiting for those to sell out first. I'm really trying to stay strong and not buy any more, but the longer they stay in stock the hard it gets!
I know!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanna wait until they put up a new box before I buy anything else. Its very harddddd


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queeenb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll trade some dr. Jart goodness. What did you want from 7?
Ooh the whole box - the Slowganic cleanser samples, the Bio Mentor Cream for oily skin, the makeup kit...


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 29, 2014)

I guess I am no the only one waiting to see if Memebox introduces a new box this weekend. I was even trying to determine what their "work/site update hours" were. LOL!


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess I am no the only one waiting to see if Memebox introduces a new box this weekend. I was even trying to determine what their "work/site update hours" were. LOL!
HAHA


----------



## Luxx (Mar 29, 2014)

For those of you who purchased the superbox 2# what color was the cc cushion compact??


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who purchased the superbox 2# what color was the cc cushion compact??
I believe it was #21.

It was the lighter shade they have but I have a medium skin tone and it works for me.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you who purchased the superbox 2# what color was the cc cushion compact??


Mine was 21. Pale enough that I can actually wear it alone - though its on the dark side for me.  YAY, memebox! Loving the pale colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

If its a bit too pale, you could always put a thin layer underneath your foundation for a clarifying/brightening effect.

EDIT:

ha!  I didnt see that LisaLeah already answered, lol. I started a reply then got distracted by some March Madness (basketball).


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Mine was 21. Pale enough that I can actually wear it alone - though its on the dark side for me.  YAY, memebox! Loving the pale colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

If its a bit too pale, you could always put a thin layer underneath your foundation for a clarifying/brightening effect.
I was pretty surprised by how much coverage it gave. I'm used to CC cream that act as a minor redness concealer, not a full blown foundation. I've been wearing it almost every day and really liking it.


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 29, 2014)

Feels weird for them to not have a new box up haha..too used to the constant updates &gt;.&lt;


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Mine was 21. Pale enough that I can actually wear it alone - though its on the dark side for me.  YAY, memebox! Loving the pale colors.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

If its a bit too pale, you could always put a thin layer underneath your foundation for a clarifying/brightening effect.

EDIT:

ha!  I didnt see that LisaLeah already answered, lol. I started a reply then got distracted by some March Madness (basketball). 
Actually it's good you answered too! I wanted to say the same thing about wearing it under your foundation. I have worn it alone. But I have also worn it as a base to cover redness etc before I put on my foundation. I think it's a versatile product.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was pretty surprised by how much coverage it gave. I'm used to CC cream that act as a minor redness concealer, not a full blown foundation. I've been wearing it almost every day and really liking it.

Right?!  I thought the same thing. Its got a lighter feel than traditional foundation but the coverage is MUCH different than the western CC creams I've tried. Before this I was using a western BB cream and blending it with a small amount of foundation to get the same effect. This is MUCH simpler. 

Figuring out how to use these products is something I really love about memebox. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually it's good you answered too! I wanted to say the same thing about wearing it under your foundation. I have worn it alone. But I have also worn it as a base to cover redness etc before I put on my foundation. I think it's a versatile product.





   I do the same thing.

Even when the color is a good match I sometimes strategically add a small bit of foundation to the T-zone (where I sometimes get blotchy from lack of sleep or retinol, etc) or to the areas I'm going to highlight so they have a particularly good finish.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone bought the Memebox for Him?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone bought the Memebox for Him?
No but I am really curious to see what is in it.

Korean men primp a lot more than men in the states.

They love cosmetics!

As a matter of fact, many men wear make up in Korea.

Even lipgloss and lip tint.

Some of Missha's makeup ads feature men and women together wearing the same pink lip tint.


----------



## Miss17February (Mar 29, 2014)

Ugh...debating whether or not to get the oil-free Memebox...especially since the $7 shipping coupon is still there. T__T WHAT TO DO


----------



## cheriii (Mar 29, 2014)

> No but I am really curious to see what is in it. Korean men primp a lot more than men in the states. They love cosmetics! As a matter of fact, many men wear make up in Korea. Even lipgloss and lip tint. Some of Missha's makeup ads feature men and women together wearing the same pink lip tint.


 Yess! They tend to do their base makeup very carefully to achieve that flawless look! If you search "ë¯¸ë¯¸ë°•ìŠ¤ for men" on Google, you can see what's inside the Korean version of Memebox for men  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For the past two months it has been mostly skincare but who knows what come next?


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

I wonder what time the code "ship4cheap" expires on the 31st, Korean time??


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm relieved they haven't put up any new boxes! I feel like it gives them time to really focus on all the other ones and make sure they get out a few more. There was a huge influx of boxes over the past few weeks, so I think it's good they're catching up and not overwhelming their customers and oversaturating their site with too many boxes!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 30, 2014)

seems a tad too quiet for memebox and this thread. lols~ just checkin in after my duties. have an awesome weekend ahead ladies~


----------



## YunaKim (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder what time the code "ship4cheap" expires on the 31st, Korean time??
I was wondering the same thing, Luxx. Let's hope they mean Palo Alto, California time since they are headquartered there. It gives me more time to contemplate picking an item or two or even a box later tonight. Well, well, off to a busy Sunday for me today.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm still wondering when I will be emailed back, I emailed once on Friday and once on Saturday. I probably won't email again until Monday. I'm hoping they get their CS together. It very sad to like a company and then they let you down because of CS. The one thing I have found is they do eventually handle everyone's problem. If it goes longer than 1 week I will just ask for a refund. It is not worth the hassel. Did anyone who had items shipped on March 25th get shipping emails? The shipping info did update on my orders on both the old and new website for the two boxes I got. Unfortunately the Superbox #4 Etude Box didn't update with a tracking number. I am convinced they just did not send it at all.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still wondering when I will be emailed back, I emailed once on Friday and once on Saturday.
I probably won't email again until Monday. I'm hoping they get their CS together.

It very sad to like a company and then they let you down because of CS. The one thing I have found is they do eventually handle everyone's problem. If it goes longer than 1 week I will just ask for a refund. It is not worth the hassel.

Did anyone who had items shipped on March 25th get shipping emails?

The shipping info did update on my orders on both the old and new website for the two boxes I got. Unfortunately the Superbox #4 Etude Box didn't update with a tracking number.
I am convinced they just did not send it at all.
That is exactly what happened with my box 8 - no updates anywhere and no emails. No response to my emails and tweet and Facebook comment and message. Like you, I'll do the same thing if there is no response. They should set up a separate email ID for handling customer complaints and answer everyone's queries and automatically send out tracking numbers seamlessly to everyone without being asked.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 30, 2014)

*BOXES FOR MARCH--- ALL SHIPPED *

*Superbox #2 Makeup edition: *Shipping date: March 14th 

*Memebox #7:* Start shipping on March 18th 

*Superbox#3 Hydration box: *Shipping date: March 21st 

*Superbox #4 (Etude House): *Start shipping date: March 25th

*Memebox #8: *Start shipping on March 25th

*Superbox by TheFaceShop (subscribers only): *Shipping date: March 25th

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

ALSO:

*Memebox Restocked* (shipping 2 days after purchase)--- SOLD OUT

Memebox #3, #5, #5-2, #6, #6-2
So supposed #8 is shipped on the 25th, worst come to worst I'll get it around April 14th. Hoping that won't happen. 





And hope you guys will get responds/ boxes on Monday...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 30, 2014)

My two were shipped on the 27th not the 25th.


----------



## Malaperelka (Mar 30, 2014)

> My two were shipped on the 27th not the 25th.


 Have the same.


----------



## ctr64 (Mar 30, 2014)

My Memebox #8 went out on 3/27 as well. Contacted CS to get tracking since it was never automatically emailed. They responded in two days.


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still wondering when I will be emailed back, I emailed once on Friday and once on Saturday.
I probably won't email again until Monday. I'm hoping they get their CS together.

It very sad to like a company and then they let you down because of CS. The one thing I have found is they do eventually handle everyone's problem. If it goes longer than 1 week I will just ask for a refund. It is not worth the hassel.

Did anyone who had items shipped on March 25th get shipping emails?

The shipping info did update on my orders on both the old and new website for the two boxes I got. Unfortunately the Superbox #4 Etude Box didn't update with a tracking number.
I am convinced they just did not send it at all.
For my #8 and SB#2 box I never got an email. When I saw others receiving theirs, I didn't even look for tracking just figuring it would get here eventually, ha. Just looked up the tracking on the old site and it was shipped on the 26th and got to me in "Atlanta" on the 27th. I assume it says Atlanta because that's the hub that delivered it, but that's about three hours away from me. Weird. But yea, never got an email notification about it shipping.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My two were shipped on the 27th not the 25th.
same tho. mines still in Incheon. (maybe due to non-working days= no updates)

the dates compiled were from the meme website. meaning they were late by 2 days.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 30, 2014)

> same tho. mines still in Incheon. (maybe due to non-working days= no updates) the dates compiled were from the meme website. meaning they were late by 2 days.


 My lucky box one, that is in my bedroom, is still in incheon according to the tracking. It took a vacation there but finally arrived.


----------



## amy005 (Mar 30, 2014)

My superbox 2 shipping status has been in Arrival at inward office of exchange USORDA since the 20th. Does this mean it is in customs and does anyone know if the length of time it has been there is normal or should I be worried lol. I have 17 dollars in points I would like to use for another one but the amount of time this is taking is even longer then I expected. I also ordered the normal box 8 but haven't even received tracking info for that. And neither of my orders are showing up on my account. It just says I have not placed any orders!


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if someone posted this already, but Superbox #3 spoiler is up on Memebox FB if anyone's interested.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My lucky box one, that is in my bedroom, is still in incheon according to the tracking. It took a vacation there but finally arrived.
Aww I hope thats the case with mine. But not too long of a vacation tho.

I'm so bored I'm half reading books and half stalking korean blogs on memebox unboxings.

I think they have seen worse. Listerine, Nivea, Bepanthen? 




  Glad the petition for only Korean products got tru.


----------



## ctr64 (Mar 30, 2014)

> My superbox 2 shipping status has been inÂ Arrival at inward office of exchange USORDA since the 20th. Does this mean it is in customs and does anyone know if the length of time it has been there is normal or should I be worried lol. I have 17 dollars in points I would like to use for another one but the amount of time this is taking is even longer then I expected. I also ordered the normal box 8 but haven't evenÂ receivedÂ tracking info for that. And neither of my orders are showing up on my account. It just saysÂ I have not placed any orders!


 My box was at ISC Chicago (same as inward office of Exchange ORDUSA) 3/20 until 3/28 when it moved to Allen Park, MI. It's finally back near Chicago where I live since yesterday. Should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday. Try tracking thru the USPS site unless it's coming via DHL. They provide more detail than Memebox's link. Hope that helps!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

OK ladies quick question before y'all get back to Memebox fangirling (I'd totally join in if my wallet would let me!).

Does anyone know of a site where I can order Face Shop items to be shipped to the USA?  I love their cute stuff, but can't figure out how to make it mine without huge shipping charges or customs issues!  I'd also prefer to pick out my items rather than ordering a mystery box.

Thanks lovelies!


----------



## tulippop (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK ladies quick question before y'all get back to Memebox fangirling (I'd totally join in if my wallet would let me!).

Does anyone know of a site where I can order Face Shop items to be shipped to the USA?  I love their cute stuff, but can't figure out how to make it mine without huge shipping charges or customs issues!  I'd also prefer to pick out my items rather than ordering a mystery box.

Thanks lovelies!
Have you tried seeing if there's one in your area?  If there isn't one close to you they might do phone orders

http://international.thefaceshop.com/english/store/store.jsp?pageno=1&amp;nation=16&amp;shopnm=


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 30, 2014)

To avoid the crazy shipping from Korea, that might be the best way to go. I usually just order mine from RoseRoseShop, but then I am also ordering other things with it that I cannot get in the US at all so it makes sense to bundle on the shipping. This is their Face Shop page if you want to check it out. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried seeing if there's one in your area?  If there isn't one close to you they might do phone orders

http://international.thefaceshop.com/english/store/store.jsp?pageno=1&amp;nation=16&amp;shopnm=


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK ladies quick question before y'all get back to Memebox fangirling (I'd totally join in if my wallet would let me!).

Does anyone know of a site where I can order Face Shop items to be shipped to the USA?  I love their cute stuff, but can't figure out how to make it mine without huge shipping charges or customs issues!  I'd also prefer to pick out my items rather than ordering a mystery box.

Thanks lovelies!
Have you tried seeing if there's one in your area?  If there isn't one close to you they might do phone orders

http://international.thefaceshop.com/english/store/store.jsp?pageno=1&amp;nation=16&amp;shopnm=


Sadly, no... I'm in a very rural part of NC, so the closest one would be.... Virginia?  At least a 5 hour drive away.  Haha the Face Shop items are cute, but not THAT cute!  Thank you, though!

I will also try looking at the RoseRose website!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Sadly, no... I'm in a very rural part of NC, so the closest one would be.... Virginia? Â At least a 5 hour drive away. Â Haha the Face Shop items are cute, but not THAT cute! Â Thank you, though! I will also try looking at the RoseRose website!


 You can also try cosmetic-love. They have free shippings and prices are pretty good. ive brought from them before and it was pretty fast shipping..I believe I got my items within 2 weeks timeframe.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered the Light Light Eye Balm with the free shipping code since it is part of "Today's Sales" and I had points to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gigik (Mar 30, 2014)

This is my first experience with Memebox and I'm feeling very ripped off. I ordered Lucky box #1 and Box #8. My Lucky box appears to have going everywhere - to Chicago, back to Seoul, back to Chicago (where I live), to MI to NC. It's been 25 days - do I give up on this? Customer Service hasn't responded in days. Box 8 left Seoul Thursday-ish according to my text alert but haven't heard anything since. And when I go to the site it tells me I have no orders. Do I just give up and call it a loss? I'm guessing with Customer Service the way everyone is complaining it is, I shouldn't count on a refund. Any advice?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gigik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first experience with Memebox and I'm feeling very ripped off. I ordered Lucky box #1 and Box #8. My Lucky box appears to have going everywhere - to Chicago, back to Seoul, back to Chicago (where I live), to MI to NC. It's been 25 days - do I give up on this? Customer Service hasn't responded in days. Box 8 left Seoul Thursday-ish according to my text alert but haven't heard anything since. And when I go to the site it tells me I have no orders. Do I just give up and call it a loss? I'm guessing with Customer Service the way everyone is complaining it is, I shouldn't count on a refund. Any advice?
Can you contact the shipping company? If you have the tracking, they might be able to help you track down the box and get it back to you.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gigik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first experience with Memebox and I'm feeling very ripped off. I ordered Lucky box #1 and Box #8. My Lucky box appears to have going everywhere - to Chicago, back to Seoul, back to Chicago (where I live), to MI to NC. It's been 25 days - do I give up on this? Customer Service hasn't responded in days. Box 8 left Seoul Thursday-ish according to my text alert but haven't heard anything since. And when I go to the site it tells me I have no orders. Do I just give up and call it a loss? I'm guessing with Customer Service the way everyone is complaining it is, I shouldn't count on a refund. Any advice?
DO NOT give up and call it a "loss" that is you're hard earned money. 25 days thats a longgggggg time and considering its been all over the map, I suggest you keep on memebox!! It's very stressful, I know, I've had this issue with lots of companies international, but never give up! Keep on emailing them ,call headquarters in California if they have a number, call the shipping company, contact paypal if you want a refund and see what they can do, you can also contact you're credit card company as well. As for you're orders disappearing on Memebox, you should had got an email via paypal about the purchase amount and the description, so you have that as evidence.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gigik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first experience with Memebox and I'm feeling very ripped off. I ordered Lucky box #1 and Box #8. My Lucky box appears to have going everywhere - to Chicago, back to Seoul, back to Chicago (where I live), to MI to NC. It's been 25 days - do I give up on this? Customer Service hasn't responded in days. Box 8 left Seoul Thursday-ish according to my text alert but haven't heard anything since. And when I go to the site it tells me I have no orders. Do I just give up and call it a loss? I'm guessing with Customer Service the way everyone is complaining it is, I shouldn't count on a refund. Any advice?

I'm sorry for this horrible experience..especially since it's your first with memebox. The only advice I can offer is to email them again at [email protected] I just emailed them for a refund on one of my box (March 29th) and they just now (march 30th) email me saying that they have refunded me my money and I checked my paypal account and the money went in. Maybe try one more time? Sorry if I'm no help.

I don't know if it's just me or they "pick" who they want, but so far I've gotten quick service from them whether it's questions or refunds. I got my refund back in less than 24 hours. For my refund, I put my subject as "Cancellation for Order # XXXXXXXXX".


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry for this horrible experience..especially since it's your first with memebox. The only advice I can offer is to email them again at [email protected] I just emailed them for a refund on one of my box (March 29th) and they just now (march 30th) email me saying that they have refunded me my money and I checked my paypal account and the money went in. Maybe try one more time? Sorry if I'm no help.

I don't know if it's just me or they "pick" who they want, but so far I've gotten quick service from them whether it's questions or refunds. I got my refund back in less than 24 hours. For my refund, I put my subject as "Cancellation for Order # XXXXXXXXX". 
Did you request a refund due to non-delivery or because you changed you're mind about you're purchase? the reason why I ask, is so I'm aware, that they do give refunds,  if there is non -delivery, and not to be surprised and angry if it is never delivered.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Did you request a refund due to non-delivery or because you changed you're mind about you're purchase? the reason why I ask, is so I'm aware, that they do give refunds,Â  if there is non -delivery, and not to be surprised and angry if it is never delivered.


 Both. I emailed to request a refund on my sb#2 (express shipping) never got to me and the him box which I want to cancel. So basically I got refund for both. My tracking for SB 2 went around the world and ended up in Australia for some odd reason. I'm in the States BTW.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Both. I emailed to request a refund on my sb#2 (express shipping) never got to me and the him box which I want to cancel. So basically I got refund for both.

My tracking for SB 2 went around the world and ended up in Australia for some odd reason. I'm in the States BTW.
Wow.. That's scary...They must be  putting the wrong addresses on the boxes &gt;.&gt;


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Wow.. That's scary...They must beÂ  putting the wrong addresses on the boxes &gt;.&gt;


 It is. But I'm just glad I got refund for both and quick too. Maybe they like me? Lol I don't know. I still have lucky box 2 &amp; 3 in April coming so I'm hoping it will come to my house please. Otherwise imma have to cancel the rest (11-16).


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> This is my lucky box 1 as well,lol. I opened a claim and they answered along the lines of 'sorry, looks like it's coming to you now!'


 at least you got that! I got an... " I dont know why it went back to Los Angeles. " -.-'


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 30, 2014)

> Wow.. That's scary...They must beÂ  putting the wrong addresses on the boxes &gt;.&gt;


 My boxes have taken strange turns also. That's the USPS, not Meme box's issue.My boxes have always had the right address but the sorting facilities are not doing their job.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My boxes have taken strange turns also. That's the USPS, not Meme box's issue.My boxes have always had the right address but the sorting facilities are not doing their job.
maybe for you're situation, but a USA address is not an Australian address. That would be really frusterating in any circumstance


----------



## Donna529 (Mar 30, 2014)

> maybe for you're situation, but a USA address is not an Australian address. That would be really frusterating in any circumstance


 I understand that it's frustrating.My question is how can you blame MEME Box when it's a shipping companies fault for not sorting them properly. I would be upset too.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I understand that it's frustrating.My question is how can you blame MEME Box when it's a shipping companies fault for not sorting them properly. I would be upset too.
Like I said before, maybe you didn't read it, How can a package, with you're address on it be shipped to  re-routed it back to USA if the address was the correct address, in this issue posted above, it was not delivered. Therefore, something must had been incorrect on Memebox's behalf. There has been other issues with customer's packages being shipped to there country and than shipped backed to a foreign country, and than back to the customer's country, that is the shipping companies fault, and not Memebox's. I just can't see how a reputable shipping company can "lose" so many undelivered packages....


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 30, 2014)

> I'm sorry for this horrible experience..especially since it's your first with memebox. The only advice I can offer is to email them again at [email protected] I just emailed them for a refund on one of my box (March 29th) and they just now (march 30th) email me saying that they have refunded me my money and I checked my paypal account and the money went in. Maybe try one more time? Sorry if I'm no help. I don't know if it's just me or they "pick" who they want, but so far I've gotten quick service from them whether it's questions or refunds. I got my refund back in less than 24 hours. For my refund, I put my subject as "Cancellation for Order # XXXXXXXXX".Â


 I'm glad you were able to get your refund. I have gone ahead and send another email for my missing box. I was going to wait till tomorrow but if they are answering today, I couldn't help it. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 30, 2014)

> How did you open a claim? Thanks !!


 Are you in the states? I called usps. And explained what happened and gave them my tracking number and they saw what was going on so they opened a claim for me and gave me a claim number as well.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

I wish they posted a Holika Holika, Tony &amp; Moly Or a Laneige box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish they posted a Holika Holika, Tony &amp; Moly Or a Laneige box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Taking into consideration how poor the"brand boxes" were so far maybe it's even better they didn't.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Taking into consideration how poor the"brand boxes" were so far maybe it's even better they didn't.
I think they look great, here's to  hoping mine arrive. On a side note, "North and South Korea exchange fire across western sea border" BBC reports, this is maybe why Memebox has been short on replies... Seems as though there is a lot going on in that country right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 31, 2014)

> I think they look great, here's toÂ  hoping mine arrive. On a side note, "North and South Korea exchange fire across western sea border" BBC reports, this is maybe why Memebox has been short on replies... Seems as though there is a lot going on in that country right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just got a CNN breaking news text about North Korean and South Korean fire exchange my notice said it was across the maritime border. I hope it doesn't lead to any thing worse.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they look great, here's to  hoping mine arrive. On a side note, "North and South Korea exchange fire across western sea border" BBC reports, this is maybe why Memebox has been short on replies... Seems as though there is a lot going on in that country right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The situation in Korea looks the same for years. The politics does not influence their business - they used to say "business as usual" and do their job, as they have been threatened this way for over 50 years. Memebox Global is located in the USA, so answers from CS doesn't come from Korea anyway.

The total value of the TFS box was 29$ (according to their official Korean online store). The products were so cheap, possibly the cheapest in the store. I don't like the box but if you and other customers do that's great. I simply expected something more.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The situation in Korea looks the same for years. The politics does not influence their business - they used to say "business as usual" and do their job, as they have been threatened this way for over 50 years. Memebox Global is located in the USA, so answers from CS doesn't come from Korea anyway.

The total value of the TFS box was 29$ (according to their official Korean online store). The products were so cheap, possibly the cheapest in the store. I don't like the box but if you and other customers do that's great. I simply expected something more.
Saks fifth avenue is a good place to start.


----------



## Renata P (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Saks fifth avenue is a good place to start.
I usually start with Avenue Montaigne


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, third time was the charm, I got a response tonight so it was three days and three emails for me to get a reply. They said my order was omitted due to the website change Anyway, it doesn't really matter why they missed it as long as they know the mistake was make and are willing to fix it. The reply said my box will ship April 1, by EMS. Fingers crossed all goes well. It seems right now is a good time to email them as someone is answering emails.


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a a shipping date for my Lucky box One I ordered on March 4th, Its shipping out on April 1st. I double checked by checking my emails when I thought it was taking long and found they were keeping in touch.

Luckybox #1 (Restock) Your updates on Luckybox #1 Hello ______
Thank you for purchasing our Luckybox #1
We would like to inform you the necessary information before we ship out your box.

*Here are the order details: *
*1. BOX NUMBER:* Luckybox #1
*2. Order number: *________
*3. Shipping date:* April 1st
*4. Shipping method:* Method that you have selected
*5. Shipping duration:* Standard Shipping: 14~22 days, Express Shipping: 3~5 days


----------



## stawbewii (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks like there won't be anymore box releases before the end of the month D= 

Good for my wallet I guess haha ^^" since i'm International, i won't be able to order anymore :c But still waiting for my boxed throughout the year~


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 31, 2014)

Hallelujah! I received a reply. After almost two weeks of constant emailing. And what does it say? That I will receive my Memebox 8 tracking shortly and it is being shipped. Why am I being overlooked? No idea. At least they acknowledged my existence.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hallelujah! I received a reply. After almost two weeks of constant emailing. And what does it say? That I will receive my Memebox 8 tracking shortly and it is being shipped. Why am I being overlooked? No idea. At least they acknowledged my existence.


 About time . Just got to await tracking mines come through as shipping to Canada . For box8. But we will see my superbox 2 original shipped that went to Australia to America to France has finally turned up I'm sending it on to a friend as I made them resend one out . And yes it's nothing to do with shipping couriers like others may of suggested above. The name was right the address printed was wrong but town right country wrong and postcode correct was sent back relabelled with the wrong country 3 different tracking codes on parcel finally someone in France had repacked and labelled via putting to and to together and sending my way. Any trouble after tomorrow with boxes I will email and then do paypal and open small claims court appeals as I can't see people having much luck in getting issues sorted if we international people are out .im not here to spend days and weeks sorting out finding a parcel that's the companies you buy from job.im not a stay at home mother of leisure I work fulltime upto 80 hrs a week most of the time


----------



## veritazy (Mar 31, 2014)

Good for you @BeautyJunction ! 

I got a note for a post while I was out. Going to the post office to claim it in abit.

Could be something else tho..


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 31, 2014)

I have replied asking for a tracking number and saying I hope I receive replies to my emails more frequently. I also asked why OUSIX isn't working for me, and the code they gave me for my readers didn't work even once. I don't think I'll receive a reply to any of those.


----------



## LadyManah (Mar 31, 2014)

Just used the Banila Radiant CC Cream under the CC Cushion from superbox #2. The coverage is nice, but my face is shine city today. I don't know if I look dewy or oily. Not sure if I'll use the Radiant CC again! And this is coming from someone who loves highlighter and uses it like crazy. XD Places I didn't know could shine are shining!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad that they are starting to reply to emails. Maybe they like to reply to email on Sunday/Monday or early beginning of the week, idk.

I just hope everything will be okay now. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt because they been releasing boxes after boxes nonstop so they are trying to get things together.. (lets hope they get it together)

As for shipping to different address, yes it would BE the shipping company fault if they ship the boxes to another address WITHIN in the SAME country/state. However, if it's to a [polar] OPPOSITE country, then it IS meme fault especially if you/they have the correct address on file and have verified with you. Agree or not, it's my opinion. They emailed me days ahead before shipping of SB2 to see if they have the correct address and phone number and I verified that it is correct. So... yeah.


----------



## boxnewbie (Mar 31, 2014)

> Hallelujah! I received a reply. After almost two weeks of constant emailing. And what does it say? That I will receive my Memebox 8 tracking shortly and it is being shipped. Why am I being overlooked? No idea. At least they acknowledged my existence.


 Finally you got a response!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Finally you got a response!
Lol yes, time to celebrate. Haven't got a reply to my reply, though I suppose that is asking for too much!


----------



## veritazy (Mar 31, 2014)

so this is goodbye to memebox? 

anyone made any last-minute purchases?


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


About time .
Just got to await tracking mines come through as shipping to Canada . For box8.
But we will see my superbox 2 original shipped that went to Australia to America to France has finally turned up I'm sending it on to a friend as I made them resend one out . And yes it's nothing to do with shipping couriers like others may of suggested above.
The name was right the address printed was wrong but town right country wrong and postcode correct was sent back relabelled with the wrong country 3 different tracking codes on parcel finally someone in France had repacked and labelled via putting to and to together and sending my way.

Any trouble after tomorrow with boxes I will email and then do paypal and open small claims court appeals as I can't see people having much luck in getting issues sorted if we international people are out .im not here to spend days and weeks sorting out finding a parcel that's the companies you buy from job.im not a stay at home mother of leisure I work fulltime upto 80 hrs a week most of the time
Im  a stay at home Mom and my life is anything but leisure . Call me soccer Mom but Im a active member in my community and my kids are all into sports , choir, art clubs, and karate. it takes tons of time and dedication .

*Lets please stick to makeup *instead of putting other people down.


----------



## Jackbox (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone.  I emailed Memebox on Friday night and received an email this morning.  I was inquiring about the DHL fees that were added and if it would be the standard method of future shipping to Canada.  Here is what they wrote:

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

We are so sorry for the inconvenience.   We will contact to DHL and find what was going on your box.   After DHL will contact you and will refund custom charge for the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   If there is anything else we can do better for you, please let us know anytime!  
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Not sure if that means that the "processing fee" will not be refunded but I wanted to give those other Canadians a heads up!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol yes, time to celebrate. Haven't got a reply to my reply, though I suppose that is asking for too much!

I think we overloaded them, (frown) more than capacity . I hope they catch up. Ive been pleased with the communications regarding my Lucky Box 1.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Mar 31, 2014)

> ImÂ  a stay at home Mom and my life is anything but leisure . Call me soccer Mom but Im a active member in my community and my kids are all into sports , choir, art clubs, and karate. it takes tons of time and dedication . *Lets please stick to makeup* instead of putting other people down.


 Sorry figure of speech over here . And I wasn't putting people down I work and have a child so know thank you very much how hard it is when your on your own. But seriously others blaming the couriers and not memebox for shipping issues both are at fault. Anyway after today I'm sure the thread will be full of gossip on boxes they release . Maybe international people and some American people who have seen and read. People comments about shipping or unanswered emails and jump all over them should relise they are vented for real reasons and won't to know if it's just them or widespread.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im  a stay at home Mom and my life is anything but leisure . Call me soccer Mom but Im a active member in my community and my kids are all into sports , choir, art clubs, and karate. it takes tons of time and dedication .

*Lets please stick to makeup *instead of putting other people down.
It is anything BUT leisure lol thats for sure, Im a stay at home mom as well.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry figure of speech over here . And I wasn't putting people down I work and have a child so know thank you very much how hard it is when your on your own. But seriously others blaming the couriers and not memebox for shipping issues both are at fault. Anyway after today I'm sure the thread will be full of gossip on boxes they release .
Maybe international people and some American people who have seen and read. People comments about shipping or unanswered emails and jump all over them should relise they are vented for real reasons and won't to know if it's just them or widespread.
Yea , I don't blame the couriers either, there's never been a lost package due to a shipping company in my whole lifetime.


----------



## eliu8108 (Mar 31, 2014)

I've really been enjoying the Makeon CC Cushion that came with Superbox 2. I used this past weekend and am wearing it to work currently. It feels really light but has surprisingly good coverage! I was a bit worried about the shade, but it blends right in!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry figure of speech over here . And I wasn't putting people down I work and have a child so know thank you very much how hard it is when your on your own. But seriously others blaming the couriers and not memebox for shipping issues both are at fault. Anyway after today I'm sure the thread will be full of gossip on boxes they release .
Maybe international people and some American people who have seen and read. People comments about shipping or unanswered emails and jump all over them should relise they are vented for real reasons and won't to know if it's just them or widespread.
 ((((Peace and Hugs))))   Im sorry Lorna, I understand. it must be frustrating with shipping, I had shipping problems when UPS had some partnership with the Post Office which was about UPS not wanting to do the last leg of journey for one of my items and they turn it over to the PO delaying it tremendously and messing up with the tracking

Whatever happened to tried and true, instead of trying out new carriers or cheaper carriers or making the journey double and triple. I cant even imagine frustration for those in other countries having to pay customs.

(((Peace and Hugs))))


----------



## migasa (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so this is goodbye to memebox? 

anyone made any last-minute purchases? 




In March I made several orders -  last-minute purchases


----------



## veritazy (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In March I made several orders -  last-minute purchases




several? sounds hardcore. 



 which ones?

I bought oil &amp; trouble when it was released, and the body and hair one after surveying through the Korean body stuff on their sister site. 

In the description they mentioned body patch to perfumes,- so I am looking forward to some yummy floral roll-ons, dry shampoos, foot peeling packs (I love these!), something for firming/ anti-cellulite (hello bikini season!) &amp; body oils sounds fantastic too. Not into nail varnish or body wash and such unless they are mind-blowingly good.


----------



## migasa (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  several? sounds hardcore. 



 which ones?

I bought oil &amp; trouble when it was released, and the body and hair one after surveying through the Korean body stuff on their sister site. 

In the description they mentioned body patch to perfumes,- so I am looking forward to some yummy floral roll-ons, dry shampoos, foot peeling packs (I love these!), something for firming/ anti-cellulite (hello bikini season!) &amp; body oils sounds fantastic too. Not into nail varnish or body wash and such unless they are mind-blowingly good. 
I ordered:
Memebox Global #11~#16 (6 boxes)

Luckybox #1 (1 box)

Luckybox #2 (1 box)

Memebox The Mask Edition (1 box)

Superbox #6 Anti-aging (1 box)

Memebox  Free From Oil &amp; Troubles (1 box)

Memebox for Hair &amp; Body (1 box)

just enough


----------



## Paulina PS (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  several? sounds hardcore. 



 which ones?

I bought oil &amp; trouble when it was released, and the body and hair one after surveying through the Korean body stuff on their sister site. 

In the description they mentioned body patch to perfumes,- so I am looking forward to some yummy floral roll-ons, dry shampoos, foot peeling packs (I love these!), something for firming/ anti-cellulite (hello bikini season!) &amp; body oils sounds fantastic too. Not into nail varnish or body wash and such unless they are mind-blowingly good. 
I've also bought this 2 and I hope they'll be really great and fun to use



I have also ordered all the regular boxes till #16 and TheFaceShop box (which I kinda regret but hope I'll like it a bit more when I get it).


----------



## Jane George (Mar 31, 2014)

I did several too in march as it is my last chance as in uk. I got lucky box 3, hair and body, banila co memebox, lucky box 2, 11 to 16 and the face shop superbox in march and now I am done lol.


----------



## veritazy (Mar 31, 2014)

@migasa , @Paulina PS , @Jane George : lol you girls are insane!~~ can't say I'm not too. 



 
I hope the upcoming boxes will wow us. Kinda miss the sensation from the earlier memeboxes that kept us faithful.

Now I'm just waiting for posts...


----------



## Jane George (Mar 31, 2014)

Probably, but beauty products are my only vice, other than writing, and as I don't drink or smoke I have to have something that is purely mine. Plus I didn't want to regret not buying them in the future when they aren't taking uk orders anymore.


----------



## Luxx (Mar 31, 2014)

Ive been stalking memebox all dayyy and still no new boxes


----------



## sharksoul24 (Mar 31, 2014)

After I received the Etude and face shop boxes I got cured of my memebox obsession a little lol. I'll just buy regular and lucky boxes from now! They are awesome!


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 31, 2014)

I guess I'm in the minority when I say I really am excited for my TheFaceShop and Etude House boxes...that's probably because I don't own much from any of those brands so it was a nice way to be exposed to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 31, 2014)

I already commented on my The a Face Box, I really like it. I was sad to hear that the value was not there with the box itself. So I do wish they would have added larger value to the box. I am enjoying what it came with, once I get over this cold and can really sit down and try out my products, I am sure I'll be pleased. I knew as soon as I saw the lip tint with the Eiffel Tower , my youngest daughter would want that. (And she immediately grabbed it, yelling Mine, thou I took it right back) she just has a fascination with Paris and Love. Lol. ( She's 12) I will try it a few times and I am sure I will pass it down to her. I do actually want to try the products. * I know I will be ordering cute asian products for my Christmas stockings this year.


----------



## lalal0ve (Mar 31, 2014)

^ I honestly think the value isn't that bad. Sure, the Korean prices are cheaper IN Korea but the prices I complied for us internationally using eBay values it at $61.93.

TheFaceShop Superbox

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : $12.69 USD

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : $7.16 USD

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : $7.11 USD

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : $9.99 USD

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : $3.45 USD

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : $6.25 USD

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : $8.99 USD

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : $6.29 USD

Total: $61.93 USD

You still save like $15 from the box compared to buying each product seperately. I understand its not that much amazingly cheaper but tbh I didn't even have high hopes for it in the first place.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Mar 31, 2014)

So I have a theory about the contents of both the etude house and the faceshop box. The contents of the boxes are similar. I mean they both have nail polish,masks and stuff. Maybe memebox wanted the boxes to be similar for the people that only ordered one or the other.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Mar 31, 2014)

I am looking forward to getting my Etude house box, it should be here this week sometime. I may complain about the missed shipment, but they did offer to send it Express so in the long run I should be getting all my boxes way quicker than standard shipping. I'm really looking forward to that hair mask! How is everyone who got the Etude House box liking it?


----------



## goldendarter (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am looking forward to getting my Etude house box, it should be here this week sometime. I may complain about the missed shipment, but they did offer to send it Express so in the long run I should be getting all my boxes way quicker than standard shipping.

I'm really looking forward to that hair mask!

How is everyone who got the Etude House box liking it?
I actually used the hair mask last night and I'm still not totally sure how I feel about it. Totally cute packaging and amazing smell, but when I rinsed out the treatment it seemed to really weigh my hair down. This morning, my hair didn't seem any heavier than normal, but I will really be able to form an opinion on it when I see Day 2 hair tomorrow. 

Also tried the highlighter today and it's ok. I think I like my liquids better. 

I have been wanting to buy one of those blushes that came in TFS box for forever! I think I am just going to finally bite the bullet. The peach shade looks so lovely! Did anyone get that and try it out yet?


----------



## ellabella10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well Memebox it was fun.  I have received 3 boxes so far, 1 is on its way, and I have another 15 ship to yet (one is for hubby so I don't feel so bad haha).  I will have more Korean skincare and cosmetics that any one sane woman could use up in a reasonable period of time.

Hopefully by the time box 16 ships to me, you will have reintroduced international shipping, so I can continue to spend insane amounts of money on you.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well Memebox it was fun.  I have received 3 boxes so far, 1 is on its way, and I have another 15 ship to yet (one is for hubby so I don't feel so bad haha).  I will have more Korean skincare and cosmetics that any one sane woman could use up in a reasonable period of time.

Hopefully by the time box 16 ships to me, you will have reintroduced international shipping, so I can continue to spend insane amounts of money on you.
I have box 8 on the way, and 15 to go as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully by the time they reintroduce international shipping, they will up their customer care so we can get replies on time regarding missing tracking numbers and boxes.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just 5 days after I received my boxes 8, etude, faceshop. I got an email with the tracking lol


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got my tracking on my email from box 8, and the other two boxes when I already received them last week..poor memebox their email communication system is snail mail...I was all excited thinking I had another box on the way lol


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 1, 2014)

> I just got my tracking on my email from box 8, and the other two boxes when I already received them last week..poor memebox their email communication system is snail mail...I was all excited thinking I had another box on the way lol


 Me too xD I was like "Box 9 already? I haven't paid it yet" lol


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, so it's time to say goodbye to Memebox. My wallet is happy and I'm still waiiting for 16 boxes LOL


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, I guess their email is snail mail like you said, I just got the email for my two packages that arrived last Thursday, so it's a full week after being sent instead of two days later. Thank goodness the websites update faster" I do hope April 1st shipment tracking numbers are sent out quicker. I really think they are running this company with the bare minimum amount of people.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea , I don't blame the couriers either, there's never been a lost package due to a shipping company in my whole lifetime.
Really?  I guess Canada Post must be significantly more reliable than the USPS.


----------



## page5 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lalal0ve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^ I honestly think the value isn't that bad. Sure, the Korean prices are cheaper IN Korea but the prices I complied for us internationally using eBay values it at $61.93.

TheFaceShop Superbox

Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF13 : $12.69 USD

Cherry-Cherry Lips Modeling Gel Patch : $7.16 USD

Clean Face Oil-Free BB Cream : $7.11 USD

Face It Nails Holiday Love Edition : $9.99 USD

Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet : $3.45 USD

Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher : $6.25 USD

Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream : $8.99 USD

Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes : $6.29 USD

Total: $61.93 USD

You still save like $15 from the box compared to buying each product seperately. I understand its not that much amazingly cheaper but tbh I didn't even have high hopes for it in the first place.

Thanks for listing everything out. I didn't purchase this box but it seems like a nice mix of products.  I can understand the desire for a little more value though.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 1, 2014)

> Really? Â I guessÂ Canada Post must be significantly more reliable than the USPS. Â


 USPS has lost my packages at least 2 times when I sent a package international  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 1, 2014)

What's the deal with memepoints? I've purchased two boxes and zero points.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the deal with memepoints? I've purchased two boxes and zero points.
They only have certain memebox's that give points now, they got rid of the referral memebox points last week about.

The hair &amp; Body &amp; The Him memebox give points right now, not every memebox anymore.


----------



## misroule (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my tracking on my email from box 8, and the other two boxes when I already received them last week..poor memebox their email communication system is snail mail...I was all excited thinking I had another box on the way lol

This actually makes me feel a bit better because I haven't gotten my tracking for Box 8 and I've been worried about it. Mine was sent standard so who knows when I'll actually receive it.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 1, 2014)

It would be nice if Memebox reinstated a formidable point system. Frankly, I have a tendency to buy more often when I can accumulate more points (LOL).

On another note, am I the only one excited to see what Memebox offers in the Hair and Body box? I truly hope they wow us with quality hair products (in cute packaging.) Seeing as it is the first box, they should roll out the red carpet so that more people would be more inclined to buy it in the future.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

> This actually makes me feel a bit better because I haven't gotten my tracking for Box 8 and I've been worried about it. Mine was sent standard so who knows when I'll actually receive it.


 My is standard also and they shipped out on the 26. I checked this morning and its already in JFK. So I'm hoping I'll receive it sometimes next week in time for my bday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 1, 2014)

> This actually makes me feel a bit better because I haven't gotten my tracking for Box 8 and I've been worried about it. Mine was sent standard so who knows when I'll actually receive it.


 My Luckybox #1 was shipped standard it took 10 days to arrive, I image each persons shipment will vary. I was happy with the time length it took to get to me.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 1, 2014)

> It would be nice if Memebox reinstated a formidable point system. Frankly, I have a tendency to buy more often when I can accumulate more points (LOL). On another note, am I the only one excited to see what Memebox offers in the Hair and Body box? I truly hope they wow us with quality hair products (in cute packaging.) Seeing as it is the first box, they should roll out the red carpet so that more people would be more inclined to buy it in the future.


 I'm excited for it too! I heard about their hair perfumes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wanna try those


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 1, 2014)

Finally got my tracking numbers and both of my boxes already reached Incheon several days ago, which means they're probably somewhere over the sea or in Canada already. Does anyone know how I can get track these packages? Do I need to contact Memebox again?


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm excited for it too! I heard about their hair perfumes




wanna try those
Yes, I heard about their hair perfumes. I'll be giving that to my sister if any make it in the box. I've seen some really nice Korean shampoo and conditioner bottles in the past-- I've passed on them, considering I cannot read the ingredients. I hope Memebox provides a thorough ingredient list. I hope the box also has a nice hair oil/serum, steam hair mask and the like. My hair is ready for some serious Korean-style pampering after this brutal winter. My hair went past dry to crispy this winter (LOL).


----------



## misroule (Apr 1, 2014)

> My is standard also and they shipped out on the 26. I checked this morning and its already in JFK. So I'm hoping I'll receive it sometimes next week in time for my bday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got mine today!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my tracking numbers and both of my boxes already reached Incheon several days ago, which means they're probably somewhere over the sea or in Canada already. Does anyone know how I can get track these packages? Do I need to contact Memebox again?

Wait a few days for another shipping status update because if it's still in transit (somewhere in the sea), then they can't do no update. I had to wait like 3 days before I got an status update that it had reach JFK.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misroule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got mine today!

Ah! So lucky! Pray mine be on time. please please.. let me have a happy birthday next week. LOL


----------



## Luxx (Apr 1, 2014)

Still no new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 1, 2014)

When are the next boxes shipping? I lost track...even with the shipping dates some are shipped later or earlier...I'm confused


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When are the next boxes shipping? I lost track...even with the shipping dates some are shipped later or earlier...I'm confused

For April--- (courtesy of someone I forgot)

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

But I would give them like + a few days cause so far it seems like they ship them out a bit late than usual.


----------



## ctr64 (Apr 1, 2014)

My post office was able to get a scan of the Memebox shipping label of my Superbox 2 (don't ask me how!) since I opened a claim on the missing package. Apparently they never put a zip code on my box. I'm irritated with Memebox right now. So careless.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 1, 2014)

> For April--- (courtesy of someone I forgot) *BOXES FOR APRIL* *Luckybox #1 restocked:*Â Start shipping date: April 1st *MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition)Â *: Start shipping April 1st *Memebox #9:Â *Start shipping on April 15th *MEMEBOX by Banila Co.Â :*Â Start shipping April 15th *Luckybox #2:Â *Start shipping date: April 16th *Superbox #5 Burst of color:**Â *Shipping date: April 16th *Luckybox #3:Â *Start shipping date: April 17th *Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:*Â ShippingÂ April 23rd *Memebox The Mask Edition #1:*Â Shipping April 23rd *Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:*Â Shipping April 23rd *Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:*Â ShippingÂ April 24th *Memebox The Mask Edition #2:*Â Shipping April 25rd *Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:*Â Shipping April 30th But I would give them like + a few days cause so far it seems like they ship them out a bit late than usual.


 Thanks so much!! I hope the ladies that haven't received their boxes/ are having issues get resolved quickly.... I would be super frustrated too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It would be nice if Memebox reinstated a formidable point system. Frankly, I have a tendency to buy more often when I can accumulate more points (LOL).

On another note, am I the only one excited to see what Memebox offers in the Hair and Body box? I truly hope they wow us with quality hair products (in cute packaging.) Seeing as it is the first box, they should roll out the red carpet so that more people would be more inclined to buy it in the future.
I'm excited too! My body lotion ran out and I was thinking of restocking vic secret. Maybe I should hold on to that thought for awhile.

Also looking forward to korean foot peels. Not sure if anyone tried those but they are amazeballs!

also, you guys should check out what they sell on their korean site. spoiler, spoiler everywhere~ (you don't know a 100% but just a rough idea of what could be)


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Does anyone knows where to buy Derma:B daily lotion that came in box 5/5-2? I love it soo much and practically use it daily. Very moisturzing honestly.its better than alot of my american lotion.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hiya

Has anyone tried beautynetkorea.com?  Trying to find somewhere new to get Korean products now that Memebox has thrown me away


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 2, 2014)

[@]phannie[/@] This was the only place I could find. http://list.qoo10.sg/item/DERMA-B-DERMAB-DAILY-MOISTURE/413731362


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 2, 2014)

my etude house and box8 has finally hit uk ground level. but it still says both boxes have the same tracking bar ,so does that mean both parcels are in a large packet together ,surely each box would of had 2 different codes if seperate..

now to see if this is gonna be a customs charge if both boxes are combined. hope not. i know @Jane George yours was with mine number 72 flight or pallet .is yours still at uk inward.

glad to hear others are slowly getting there boxes via snail mail as well.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 2, 2014)

​Mine arrived yesterday according to my number. I don't think any of my numbers have scanned past that point so I might not know their plight until they arrive or a letter. Pretty annoyed they combined them though as I paid two postage charges. However mine is registering on the Royal Mail site which is a first for me. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine arrived yesterday according to my number. I don't think any of my numbers have scanned past that point so I might not know their plight until they arrive or a letter. Pretty annoyed they combined them though as I paid two postage charges.
yes thats exactly the same as mine. so we paid twice for postage and they have been combined like i thought .hope we don't get customs hit. seems like as no messages yet it will be royal mail,parcel force then. will let you know if anything gets updated.

my birthday week i have 4 or 5 boxes hope to god they don't get sent as one imagine the customs that could get charged if stopped.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 2, 2014)

> yes thats exactly the same as mine. so we paid twice for postage and they have been combined like i thought .hope we don't get customs hit. seems like as no messages yet it will be royal mail,parcel force then. will let you know if anything gets updated. my birthday week i have 4 or 5 boxes hope to god they don't get sent as one imagine the customs that could get charged if stopped.


 Yep I have four due out in a few days. Also very worried but have sent them a message to not combine my parcels. Hope they listen but hold out little hope.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 2, 2014)

Have been tracking #8 through their finding the tracking number on their old system (since they didnt provide any email)..still hasnt moved since Incheon on the 28th March.. =x


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mine is the same. I called Australia Post to see what they could see, and it shows my box 8 physically left Korea on 28/3. She said there should be a aust post scan probably mid next week. Also in Australia, aust post doesn't do their first scan until after the item has cleared customs


----------



## Jane George (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol none of mine ever really show much on the Royal Mail system at all. The last scan mine ever seem to get is inward and never shows anything after that. I am hoping it might come today though.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Hiya Has anyone tried beautynetkorea.com?Â  Trying to find somewhere new to get Korean products now that Memebox has thrown me away :wacko:


 They have an Ebay store as well, f2plus1.I have ordered twice from them. They ship quickly and throw in a few samples.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I got a different customer service person as this one seems to give better answers. I have been told they don't combine unless you ordered items together, which I didn't. I just hope they don't do it again as they said they won't. Now to see what happens.


----------



## Cola (Apr 2, 2014)

> Hi everyone. Â I emailed Memebox on Friday night and received an email this morning. Â I was inquiring about the DHL fees that were added and if it would be the standard method of future shipping to Canada. Â Here is what they wrote: _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ We are so sorry for the inconvenience. Â  We will contact to DHL and find what was going on your box. Â  After DHL will contact you and will refund custom charge for the box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  If there is anything else we can do better for you, please let us know anytime! Â  _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________ Not sure if that means that the "processing fee" will not be refunded but I wanted to give those other Canadians a heads up!


 Thanks! Please keep us updated if they do!


----------



## Cola (Apr 2, 2014)

Memebox had finally responded back to my email inquiries. One in particular is in regards to using DHL as a courier. The CS stated that there were many other Canadian customers who had inquire/complain about DHL and the additional fee. Going forward, I don't think DHL will be utilized for Canadian customers. Personally, I am happy that DHL will no longer be used. I always get charged extra with DHL. In addition, also a bit off topic, I usually find that the DHL couriers are a bit rude. They also tend to deliver at unusual hours and bang loudly at the door (when there's a door bell)! Lol maybe it's just me. Which ever method was used, prior to DHL was awesome. I've placed quite a number of orders with Memebox and this was true for both standard and express shipping methods.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 2, 2014)

> Hiya Has anyone tried beautynetkorea.com?Â  Trying to find somewhere new to get Korean products now that Memebox has thrown me away :wacko:


 I acually got my box 8 and beautynet purchase today! Yep beautynet actually sells on ebay as well, but if you are repurchasing all the time, their site offers discounts gifts and points from time to time.




they gave me some small samples. im happy with that.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Memebox had finally responded back to my email inquiries. One in particular is in regards to using DHL as a courier. The CS stated that there were many other Canadian customers who had inquire/complain about DHL and the additional fee. Going forward, I don't think DHL will be utilized for Canadian customers. Personally, I am happy that DHL will no longer be used. I always get charged extra with DHL. In addition, also a bit off topic, I usually find that the DHL couriers are a bit rude. They also tend to deliver at unusual hours and bang loudly at the door (when there's a door bell)! Lol maybe it's just me.

Which ever method was used, prior to DHL was awesome. I've placed quite a number of orders with Memebox and this was true for both standard and express shipping methods.
They are very rude!!!! I posted about one DHL workker a few pages back, I had to complain to DHL headquarters, he treated me like crap. I dislike DHL


----------



## veritazy (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are very rude!!!! I posted about one DHL workker a few pages back, I had to complain to DHL headquarters, he treated me like crap. I dislike DHL
DHL= deserve hating lately?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so weak...I ordered three boxes last night.  But at least there was only one shipping charge!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DHL= deserve hating lately?
Yea lol


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hiya

Has anyone tried beautynetkorea.com?  Trying to find somewhere new to get Korean products now that Memebox has thrown me away




So of course I had to look up this site. Here's what's in my cart, I've never used any of these products or brands. What do you guys think? Should I complete the purchase?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So of course I had to look up this site. Here's what's in my cart, I've never used any of these products or brands. What do you guys think? Should I complete the purchase?







Heck ya!!! Nice goodies you got in that cart!!! Checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear the Missha BB cream is amazeeee!!!! I want to buy one sometime soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im little worried on the colors though..


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Heck ya!!! Nice goodies you got in that cart!!! Checkout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hear the Missha BB cream is amazeeee!!!! I want to buy one sometime soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im little worried on the colors though..
I'm not Asian, but I'm fair with yellow undertones and the Korean BB creams work great on my skin.

I qualify for a $6 discount and free shipping or shipping with tracking for only $2.50. Yeah, I think I'm going for it.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So of course I had to look up this site. Here's what's in my cart, I've never used any of these products or brands. What do you guys think? Should I complete the purchase?
Looks good! Always love Holika2 so I can't say no to that.





Missha was a little grey for me, and I'm on the pale/ yellow undertones side (about NC20), so it made a white cast on me. I gave mine away to my sis. It was highly raved tho!

Haven't tried the rest.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not Asian, but I'm fair with yellow undertones and the Korean BB creams work great on my skin.

I qualify for a $6 discount and free shipping or shipping with tracking for only $2.50. Yeah, I think I'm going for it.
I have a yellow undertone as well, what color of the Missha BB cream did you order?


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks good! Always love Holika2 so I can't say no to that.





Missha was a little grey for me, and I'm on the pale/ yellow undertones side (about NC20), so it made a white cast on me. I gave mine away to my sis. It was highly raved tho!

Haven't tried the rest.
Hmmm... the Dr G BB cream from Box 2 was grey on me. If some of the items don't work, I'm sure I'll have no problem finding someone to take it off my hands.  ;-)


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a yellow undertone as well, what color of the Missha BB cream did you order?
#21

I haven't checked out yet... looking for swatches.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

I really loved the Miguhara BP cream from box 2 (came in little tubes) but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm... the Dr G BB cream from Box 2 was grey on me. If some of the items don't work, I'm sure I'll have no problem finding someone to take it off my hands.  ;-)
Haha cool! I always love giving skincare/makeup to friends and family. Sometimes I wish someone would just pay me to procure things for them because I love shopping so much. Thats the dream, right?

p/s for me dr.jart silver kinda worked, but coverage was heavy. I love holika holika's peach girl bb with blusher (not sure if its still in the market).


----------



## veritazy (Apr 2, 2014)

anyone thinks the heart face pore mask (from box #8) smells a tad like laneige's waterbank sleeping pack? just not blue.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, I went ahead and bought it.

So much for a no-buy month... lol. (And it's only the 4/2)  *sigh* I really have a problem. I've been tracking my spending and I'm averaging $300 a month on beauty products.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I went ahead and bought it.

So much for a no-buy month... lol. (And it's only the 4/2)  *sigh* I really have a problem. I've been tracking my spending and I'm averaging $300 a month on beauty products.
Lol I know how you feel.... Nice stuff you got though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So of course I had to look up this site. Here's what's in my cart, I've never used any of these products or brands. What do you guys think? Should I complete the purchase?





Is that Memeshop?


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Is that Memeshop?
No it's...  http://beautynetkorea.com/


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No it's...  http://beautynetkorea.com/
Thank you, omg sooo many cute things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Their prices are cheaper than memebox too.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, omg sooo many cute things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Their prices are cheaper than memebox too.
I know! I barely explored the site already made a purchase.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a yellow undertone as well, what color of the Missha BB cream did you order?


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #21

I haven't checked out yet... looking for swatches.
I am an NC25/30 and I LOVE the Missha BB cream! I believe I have #23


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 2, 2014)

Missha is my favorite bb I've tried. Really light but covers nicely. I suffer from redness in my cheeks and nose area and general uneven skin tone and it covers it so well. I have no 23, medium skin that is really yellow undertone, which it seems to help with as well. Missha makes a bunch but perfect cover is my favorite.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 2, 2014)

It looks like Memebox is on holiday or something, considering they have not loaded new offerings in a bit. I hope they wow us soon.

On a side note, I was wondering are there subscription services that offer European products anything from clothes to beauty exclusively? Thanks.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2014)

I think Memebox went box-crazy in March so that they could get as many boxes available to international shoppers as possible before they cutoff shipping.

They have a LOT of boxes to fulfill this month, as well as catching up on customer service, e-mail questions etc.

I don't think they're taking a vacation, or slowing down in any way, but the amount of boxes they released in March was insane, and WAY more than they usually release per month. I think we all need a break any way! I'd much rather them respond to customer questions and issues than keep pumping out more boxes. Too much of a good thing can sometimes ruin the fun of it!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think Memebox went box-crazy in March so that they could get as many boxes available to international shoppers as possible before they cutoff shipping.

They have a LOT of boxes to fulfill this month, as well as catching up on customer service, e-mail questions etc.

I don't think they're taking a vacation, or slowing down in any way, but the amount of boxes they released in March was insane, and WAY more than they usually release per month. I think we all need a break any way! I'd much rather them respond to customer questions and issues than keep pumping out more boxes. Too much of a good thing can sometimes ruin the fun of it!
Cut-off shipping? Sorry, I don't always follow this thread. What's up with the shipping? I pre-ordered box 9 and I think it's supposed to ship next week.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 2, 2014)

What's in memebox 8? I haven't gotten tracking for mine yet, booo.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cut-off shipping? Sorry, I don't always follow this thread. What's up with the shipping? I pre-ordered box 9 and I think it's supposed to ship next week.
March 31st was the last day to order boxes for people that don't live in USA, CANADA and JAPAN., everywhere else they don't ship the Memeboxes too anymore, only if you ordered before or on March 31st.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh. That's too bad. Luckily I'm in the US.

Thanks!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 2, 2014)

OOOH! guess they're bringing back the review system back!

"as one of our favorite item in Memebox #7! Now we really need to know if you liked it too. Go ahead, be honest. Our feelings wonâ€™t be hurt. Tell us what you think in our short, delightful product survey. It only takes about 2~3 minutes to complete the survey! Go ahead and earn Free 1meme points!"

but its a survey and I guess they have to send the email out to certain people who got the box?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Missha is my favorite bb I've tried. Really light but covers nicely. I suffer from redness in my cheeks and nose area and general uneven skin tone and it covers it so well. I have no 23, medium skin that is really yellow undertone, which it seems to help with as well. Missha makes a bunch but perfect cover is my favorite.
I absolutely love Missha BB Creams as well! I have a similar problem with redness in my cheeks, and it really helps so much and covers it so well without being overly heavy. I use #13 as I am very pale and pink, and it matches my skin tone really well, better than most foundations. This stuff became an HG product for me after I tried it, and I very rarely use regular foundation now.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 2, 2014)

I am hoping it might be in one of the lucky boxes following that survey. I hope so as I will put the extra in my gift cupboard if it is.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No it's...  http://beautynetkorea.com/
omg! I want it all! 

Got a sample of Missha BB Cream in #21. I like it - it covers well but my face looks SO SHINY &amp; wet!! So weird so I put on some anti-shine powder and it looked much better. I'm looking for something I can wear in the summer that matches my fair skin. #21 shade was okay but I think I could go lighter so probably try #13.

I've never ordered anything internationally besides the Memebox. I don't want to order stuff from this site and be hit with customs or any when it comes. Does anyone have any info on this? I'm in the USA. 

PS : Maybe we should make a general Asian skincare/beauty thread and leave this one just for Memebox?


----------



## TracyT (Apr 2, 2014)

Did anyone get a survey from Memebox about the designer kit in Box #7? It's a very standard survey except they forgot to change the next or back buttons into English. They were still in Korean. oops!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone get a survey from Memebox about the designer kit in Box #7? It's a very standard survey except they forgot to change the next or back buttons into English. They were still in Korean. oops!
i got that survey =]


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg! I want it all! 

Got a sample of Missha BB Cream in #21. I like it - it covers well but my face looks SO SHINY &amp; wet!! So weird so I put on some anti-shine powder and it looked much better. I'm looking for something I can wear in the summer that matches my fair skin. #21 shade was okay but I think I could go lighter so probably try #13.

I've never ordered anything internationally besides the Memebox. I don't want to order stuff from this site and be hit with customs or any when it comes. Does anyone have any info on this? I'm in the USA. 

*PS : Maybe we should make a general Asian skincare/beauty thread and leave this one just for Memebox? *
I was thinking about that the other day! I think we need another place to talk about similar items that aren't necessarily included in Meme Box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

I just used the Bio Medi-Curing mask from box 7 and WOW!

First of all it felt so cooling and refreshing. (it's a coconut jelly mask, so nice!) And my skin is totally soft and glowy at the moment.

I LOVE it!

So much better than many of the other sheet masks I have tried.

It's making me want to order a 2nd mask box now!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited too! My body lotion ran out and I was thinking of restocking vic secret. Maybe I should hold on to that thought for awhile.

Also looking forward to korean foot peels. Not sure if anyone tried those but they are amazeballs!

also, you guys should check out what they sell on their korean site. spoiler, spoiler everywhere~ (you don't know a 100% but just a rough idea of what could be)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg! I want it all! 

Got a sample of Missha BB Cream in #21. I like it - it covers well but my face looks SO SHINY &amp; wet!! So weird so I put on some anti-shine powder and it looked much better. I'm looking for something I can wear in the summer that matches my fair skin. #21 shade was okay but I think I could go lighter so probably try #13.

I've never ordered anything internationally besides the Memebox. I don't want to order stuff from this site and be hit with customs or any when it comes. Does anyone have any info on this? I'm in the USA. 

PS : Maybe we should make a general Asian skincare/beauty thread and leave this one just for Memebox? 

I havent had to pay any customs, just the shipping at checkout.


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so mad that I didn't know about memebox earlier but I was able to get the luckybox. I unfortunately have to pay for the tax because I live in california.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now the site said that shipping started on april 1 but I didn't get my tracking info. Did anyone get their tracking info yet or does it take a few days?


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm very pale and cool toned but wear Missha 21. 13 looked odd on me, made me look sick. 21 blends great even if it's technically not the better match. That probably makes no sense.


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 2, 2014)

> I'm so mad that I didn't know about memebox earlier but I was able to get the luckybox. I unfortunately have to pay for the tax because I live in california.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now the site said that shipping started on april 1 but I didn't get my tracking info. Did anyone get their tracking info yet or does it take a few days?


 I ordered the restock version of Luckybox 1 as well and haven't heard anything. Based on post by others, it seems like they take a while to update regarding shipment. Hopefully, we will get it on a timely manner. I did send them an email a couple days ago about Luckybox but again based on other posts on how slowly they respond to emails, I am not expecting a reply. Lets just hope it shows up and in a couple weeks!


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 2, 2014)

awww man that sucks! I'm so anxious to get it lol


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pup2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ordered the restock version of Luckybox 1 as well and haven't heard anything. Based on post by others, it seems like they take a while to update regarding shipment. Hopefully, we will get it on a timely manner. I did send them an email a couple days ago about Luckybox but again based on other posts on how slowly they respond to emails, I am not expecting a reply. Lets just hope it shows up and in a couple weeks!
awww man that sucks! I'm so anxious to get it lol


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 2, 2014)

My last order shipped March 25, They used to say they would email two days after it shipped. My items actually arrived before they emailed my tracking #. It was sent express. It took them a full week to email me the tracking number. Express takes 2-3 days to get to me. The first box I ordered was sent standard, the email arrived two days later. It took ten days. To get to me. I got a call tonight saying my delayed Superbox will be here tomorrow by DHL. It requires a signature. I am happy they shipped it express. Even with the delay I think it will be faster than Standard.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2014)

I just got the Hydration Kit and I am really impressed. Everything looks yummy and huge!


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the Hydration Kit and I am really impressed. Everything looks yummy and huge!
Oh man, I can't wait. Can you take pictures, or list what was in the box? I bought this box the second it came out because I was so excited.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, I can't wait. Can you take pictures, or list what was in the box? I bought this box the second it came out because I was so excited.
 I would but I hide this stuff from my husband (I gave up trying to explain how much cheaper this all is!) and can't get the box alone til Friday! It is hidden in my stash until I can unbox it! There is a full-size facial hydrator mist, a full size moisturizer, three big minis (or maybe a smaller full size) of a rose hand cream, what looks to be a full size booster ampule box and a full size "madarin facial energy oil" which I think may be a serum.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm very pale and cool toned but wear Missha 21. 13 looked odd on me, made me look sick. 21 blends great even if it's technically not the better match. That probably makes no sense.
Makes perfect sense to me, because I feel the same way. Although 13 doesn't really make me look sick, but 21 just looks better.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 2, 2014)

> Here are the pics of Superbox #3! Â


 Here is a photo of hydration box.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Here is a photo of hydration box.
Still regretting not picking up the Hydration box, the products look amazing.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 2, 2014)

> I've never ordered anything internationally besides the Memebox. I don't want to order stuff from this site and be hit with customs or anyÂ when it comes. Does anyone have any info on this? I'm in the USA.Â  *PS : Maybe we should make a general Asian skincare/beauty thread and leave this one just for Memebox?Â *


 I agreeee! Do drop a link for me if the thread is opened! Thank youuu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 2, 2014)

Am I the only one who is head over heels for the Mamonde first energy serum from Luckybox 1? It came in a prior Memebox edition as well. I love the serum. It works wonders on my skin, not too heavy and not too light. It leaves my skin supple with a nice subtle glow too, and it does not irritate my extra sensitive skin.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still regretting not picking up the Hydration box, the products look amazing.
The Hydration box is still available on the site.

Just saying. Not to be an enabler or anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *YunaKim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Am I the only one who is head over heels for the Mamonde first energy serum from Luckybox 1? It came in a prior Memebox edition as well. I love the serum. It works wonders on my skin, not too heavy and not too light. It leaves my skin supple with a nice subtle glow too, and it does not irritate my extra sensitive skin.
I haven't tried it yet. But I will now!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Hydration box is still available on the site.

Just saying. Not to be an enabler or anything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
What have you done! @[email protected]


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 2, 2014)

Cool. I hope you like it. 



> I haven't tried it yet. But I will now!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CharstarWishes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My last order shipped March 25, They used to say they would email two days after it shipped.
My items actually arrived before they emailed my tracking #. It was sent express.
It took them a full week to email me the tracking number.
Express takes 2-3 days to get to me.

The first box I ordered was sent standard, the email arrived two days later.
It took ten days. To get to me.

I got a call tonight saying my delayed Superbox will be here tomorrow by DHL.
It requires a signature. I am happy they shipped it express. Even with the delay I think it will be faster than Standard.
Did you Pay for express of standard shipping?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

I made a new thread for General Korean/Asian beauty chat!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142102/korean-asian-beauty-and-skincare-talk


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 3, 2014)

Memebox needs a "night time" care box or something like that...for body too...*ahem* memebox...fr both dry and oily skin


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Memebox needs a "night time" care box or something like that...for body too...*ahem* memebox...fr both dry and oily skin
Well they had the hair and body box already, but I would LOVE a night time routine type of box. There are so many Korean Sleeping Packs and Masks out there that I looove and would love to see more of in future boxes! Nothing feels better than slapping on some cream and waking up with super-soft and balanced skin!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 3, 2014)

I just got my tracking email for my April 1 shipment, so it looks like, that are doing a good job catching up. If their goal is to get emails out to all, at two days after shipping, they are back on track at least for me. I came up with my order was delayed because of the tax refund, they overlooked shipping it. So if you had a tax refund on an order, double check to see if your box was shipped. They were very nice and apologetic and even sent it express on April 1 to me. That said I will keep my eye on other box that will ship in May that also had a tax refund. I looking forward to trying a sleeping mask, soon.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone knows if one gets separate tracking numbers for boxes that ship at different times but in one order? I ordered the TFS box and luckybox 1 restock together but there's only the TFS box tracking number for me on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also no emails yet... EDIT: Just got the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they do provide 2 different tracking number!


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 3, 2014)

Was squealing in shock cos memebox #8 arrived today o.o so random since the tracking number just said it was still in Korea. Pretty sure it wasn't updated. Really happy to get it ^.^ Can't wait to try the Caviar Foam Cleanser! Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was squealing in shock cos memebox #8 arrived today o.o so random since the tracking number just said it was still in Korea. Pretty sure it wasn't updated. Really happy to get it ^.^ Can't wait to try the Caviar Foam Cleanser! Has anyone used it yet? 
I'm hoping mine just shows up one of these days too... it hasn't shown any movement on my tracking since 3/28.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok... So my order might have gone in two shipments as I have just received two tracking numbers despite being told it was one shipment... Very confused. But then again, what's new in that.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

They got a new BOX, MEMEBOX FROM NATURE!!!! 39$ I dont know if Im going to get it though . It = 48$ canadian


----------



## Jane George (Apr 3, 2014)

My boxes arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My boxes arrived this afternoon.
Upload pics after you open them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok... So my order might have gone in two shipments as I have just received two tracking numbers despite being told it was one shipment... Very confused. But then again, what's new in that.
got home to find box 8 and etude box today ,then got 2 emails with tracking info for the boxes sitting on my stairs.and was the same one shipment then uk had 2 tracking emails, via DHL but infact post office delivered


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Well they had the hair and body box already, but I would LOVE a night time routine type of box. There are so many Korean Sleeping Packs and Masks out there that I looove and would love to see more of in future boxes! Nothing feels better than slapping on some cream and waking up with super-soft and balanced skin!


Memebox needs a "night time" care box I know! I got the body and hair one, but like you mentioned if they did one with the foot masks and hair masks etc I would totally buy them! Even two of the same haha jk or at least to get introduced to the nighttime products they offer...oh that nature box is eyeing me...darn


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xiaoyue52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Memebox needs a "night time" care box

I know! I got the body and hair one, but like you mentioned if they did one with the foot masks and hair masks etc I would totally buy them! Even two of the same haha jk or at least to get introduced to the nighttime products they offer...oh that nature box is eyeing me...darn
I know, the nature box is tempting


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 3, 2014)

The Nature Box is quite tempting, but I'd much prefer such a box as a regular-priced Memebox. Maybe a spoiler or two will convince me. I wonder which brand(s) Memebox is teaming up with for this Nature Box.....


----------



## Jane George (Apr 3, 2014)

> Upload pics after you open them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Only box eight and thefaceshop box. Sorry for long delay but nursing a migraine and been asleep.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Was squealing in shock cos memebox #8 arrived today o.o so random since the tracking number just said it was still in Korea. Pretty sure it wasn't updated. Really happy to get it ^.^ Can't wait to try the Caviar Foam Cleanser! Has anyone used it yet? 
I got the same thing from a previous Wish Box from Wishtrends and ordered the full size. I love it; it is a brilliant makeup removing cleanser. Now that my box 8 has arrived, I probably have enough of this stuff for a year or more!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Only box eight and thefaceshop box. Sorry for long delay but nursing a migraine and been asleep.







Nice boxes!


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 3, 2014)

Just got an email for the nature box. The description is way to vague to shell out $40+.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 3, 2014)

hm.. this nature box is so tempting!! to get or not to get?? $39 is a lot of moneyâ€¦ especially since i have to pay taxes since i live in CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hm.. this nature box is so tempting!! to get or not to get?? $39 is a lot of moneyâ€¦ especially since i have to pay taxes since i live in CA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It comes up to be 48$ for me (canada)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email for the nature box. The description is way to vague to shell out $40+.
Vague indeed. I was hoping for a spoiler or brand reference when I saw the e-mail or something tantalizing.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email for the nature box. The description is way to vague to shell out $40+.
sounds like it could be natural ingredients like those in skinfood / be the skin products. or have they been reading the earlier thread posts about eco/ cruelty-free beauty products. either way, I don't suffer from the dilemma of choosing to buy/not.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2014)

Hopped on to say I got tracking for my Luckybox #1 Restock today! Yay!


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 3, 2014)

If they could give more information on the Nature Box, it might just be enough for me to break down and get it... If it's all fragrance free and sulfate free and such, it would literally be my dream box. /sigh

Here's to hoping a spoiler comes out soon!

Hydration box also looks pretty great, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## kotoko (Apr 3, 2014)

Update on Tea Tree Essence: I've been being nice to my skin lately and tried it out again last night with a layer of my ordinary night lotion on top. Woke up to very soft skin! I'll keep using it and reporting back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

Like they said on their facebook, it looks like there will be products in the Nature box that are gentle on the skin, maybe sensitive skin???


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 3, 2014)

The contents of the nature box remains unknown. I thought they'd provide a bit more info on Facebook... but no such luck. I was wondering perhaps it would have products like the Botanical Nutrition line that Meme has own its site -- but who knows.

On another note, I cannot wait until someone reviews the caviar oil foam cleanser from Memebox 8. It looks interesting.....


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 3, 2014)

I knew heartbreak will happen when they release new boxes and i will only be able to see it and hear people talking about it, but won't be able to get it TT.TT cos i'm not from Japan, US or Canada :c Definitely hoping they will have International Shipping back by mid year o:


----------



## Luxx (Apr 3, 2014)

I really want to purchase the Snow White cream, but Im worried they will put it in either Lucky Box 2 Or Lucky Box 3...


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 4, 2014)

It looks like Memebox is trying to respond to all inquiries ASAP and sending boxes in a speedy fashion. I received a reply to an email I sent a few days ago and an unexpected package update today. Nice and professional. Well, it is beauty sleep time for me. Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## boxnewbie (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want to purchase the Snow White cream, but Im worried they will put it in either Lucky Box 2 Or Lucky Box 3...
Did you purchase the box #8, it's in there.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay my Lucky Box 1 and Memebox for Him arrived today express - which is awesome because I only paid for standard


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay my Lucky Box 1 and Memebox for Him arrived today express - which is awesome because I only paid for standard
Can you post pictures please? I'm especially curious about Memebox for Him because I ordered it for my husband but as I'm in Europe I'll only get it next week.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup, looks like memebox is catching up on the workload. Just got my tracking numbers in an email for box #8 and Luckybox #1...too bad i already received box #8 Haha Hopefully we will only see improvements from here!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry, I searched this thread of how to use the "Spoiler" function, but I couldn't find it in the 4,000+ posts.  So anyone who doesn't want to know what's in the Memebox for Him - look away now!

I think my husband will use most of it - except the two hair products because he has a shaved head - oh well, can't win them all!!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you purchase the box #8, it's in there. 
unfortunately no. I just started purchasing memeboxes when superbox 5 came out


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you purchase the box #8, it's in there. 
Unfortunately no,I started purchasing Memeboxes when Superbox 5 came out


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I searched this thread of how to use the "Spoiler" function, but I couldn't find it in the 4,000+ posts.  So anyone who doesn't want to know what's in the Memebox for Him - look away now!

I think my husband will use most of it - except the two hair products because he has a shaved head - oh well, can't win them all!!











Looks nice


----------



## cheriii (Apr 4, 2014)

> Yay my Lucky Box 1 and Memebox for Him arrived today express - which is awesome because I only paid for standard


 Wow great! Are there any difference in items between luckybox 1 and luckybox1 restocked?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow great! Are there any difference in items between luckybox 1 and luckybox1 restocked?
I was wondering the same. Love the serums but don't want that overpriced face sheet mask.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow great! Are there any difference in items between luckybox 1 and luckybox1 restocked?
More than one week ago *sharksoul24* posted a link to:

 http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA

When you look at 3:23 minute of this video you can notice that on the card is written: Luckybox #1 Restocked! I don't know how it could happen but it looks this girl got the LB1 restocked earlier.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I searched this thread of how to use the "Spoiler" function, but I couldn't find it in the 4,000+ posts.  So anyone who doesn't want to know what's in the Memebox for Him - look away now!

I think my husband will use most of it - except the two hair products because he has a shaved head - oh well, can't win them all!!












Thanks a lot, it looks really great! Hubby should be happy and I'm really glad I got it


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

> More than one week ago *sharksoul24* posted a link to: Â http://youtu.be/acp5M5V0ufA When you look at 3:23 minute of this video you can notice that on the card is written: Luckybox #1 Restocked! I don't know how it could happen but it looks this girl got the LB1 restocked earlier.


 Mine is different to that one. I missed out on the original and the first restock - this is the second restock Look away if you don't wanna see!



[/img][/img]


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry gotta upload one by one - my phone won't let me do multiples


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 4, 2014)

And finally the items themselves


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

I wisH Memebox shipped out the boxes when you ordered them


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And finally the items themselves


That tea toc water looks neat!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Snow White cream? how is it?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone tried the Snow White cream? how is it?
It was alright I guess...texture-wise, a tad like sunscreen. Smells...clean(?), powdery--somewhat reminiscent of Hazeline snow (asians will know this). It leaves a cast but gets oxidized after awhile. I don't use it on my face as I fear it might be too thick for wearing out..so I used it on my elbows/knees. It would probably help with pigments/ scars. Might try using it overnight if I ever get those.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It was alright I guess...texture-wise, a tad like sunscreen. Smells...clean(?), powdery--somewhat reminiscent of Hazeline snow (asians will know this). It leaves a cast but gets oxidized after awhile. I don't use it on my face as I fear it might be too thick for wearing out..so I used it on my elbows/knees. It would probably help with pigments/ scars. Might try using it overnight if I ever get those. 

Does it whiten?? Do you get results the minute u put it on, as it claims? Also, is you're skin only whitened while its on, or does it stay white when its absorbed?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Does it whiten?? Do you get results the minute u put it on, as it claims? Also, is you're skin only whitened while its on, or does it stay white when its absorbed?
It leaves a light cast and my skin feels slightly (only slightly) softer for awhile. Not a miracle product for me, but I am fair to begin with, so it might be difficult to see the results.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It leaves a light cast and my skin feels slightly (only slightly) softer for awhile. Not a miracle product for me, but I am fair to begin with, so it might be difficult to see the results. 
Ok Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No problem. I am curious about the caviar cleanser since I will also be getting the acne one in restocked box. My current cleanser (clinique) is still far from empty. Gonna wash my face more and be generous with the amount now hehehe~


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 4, 2014)

Aww sad that the luckybox #1 restocked doesn't have the too cool for school gel mist :c But still, super duper excited for the cheese cream! Can't wait!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

I dont know if I should order the Nature Box today, or wait until next thursday...


----------



## veritazy (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww sad that the luckybox #1 restocked doesn't have the too cool for school gel mist :c But still, super duper excited for the cheese cream! Can't wait! 
gosh you are right!! i rather replace the SEP mask with the mist. anyone up for trade? lol~


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucky box 4 is out! But there will be duplicates.. I already ordered Lb 2 &amp; Lb 3...

"For* Luckybox #4**, *weâ€™ve included a set of goodies from what you saw in Luckybox #1 &amp; #3, plus 2 other products from our previous boxes!"

I think I will skip this one.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks like they are releasing all these new boxes again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want Luckybox #4 T^T Take my moneyyy memeboxxxx~~

Too bad i live in Australia :c


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 4, 2014)

I guess I'll feel sad every time they release a new box now - a new box that I can't buy






Still, I'm happy I'm going to be getting some more boxes in the following months, hope they'll come back to shipping internationally asap.

I got my Memebox #8 and TFS Superbox today and I'm really quite happy with both. Memebox #8 is fantastic in my opinion and I'm not that disappointed with TFS box anymore. The products look much better in reality and all those cute packagings!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like they are releasing all these new boxes again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want Luckybox #4 T^T Take my moneyyy memeboxxxx~~

Too bad i live in Australia :c
Did you order LB 2 &amp; LB 3?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 4, 2014)

I really want to order those two, but I have a feeling that The Royal Jelly Honey will be in the Nature Box.. I don't want duplicates.. decision's decisions. I should email memebox and ask them if that will be in the Nature box. - Ok so I emailed them, here's to hoping they respond, and say yes or no lol &amp; Holy Camoly - Shipping &amp; Handling (Shipping Option - Standard) $16.58 for those two products, are they mad?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Debating if I should order LB #4. I already order 2 &amp; 3... If the cream cheese be in 4, then I'll definitely buy..can they release a spoiler pleaseee?


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 4, 2014)

I pers



> Debating if I should order LB #4. I already order 2 &amp; 3... If the cream cheese be in 4, then I'll definitely buy..can they release a spoiler pleaseee?


 I personally skipped #2 because two of the products in there I already don't use..I'm debating to get #4 too...a spoiler would definitely help!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Oohh... Luckybox #4!!  Tempting!

As for the cheese cream, I emailed them earlier about whether it would be in Luckybox #2 and they said no.  You could email them about it regarding box #4 and see what they say!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lucky box 4 is out! But there will be duplicates.. I already ordered Lb 2 &amp; Lb 3...

"For* Luckybox #4**, *weâ€™ve included a set of goodies from what you saw in Luckybox #1 &amp; #3, plus 2 other products from our previous boxes!"

I think I will skip this one.
Oh, wait.  I just saw this.  Hm.  Skipping it. I've already got #1 coming.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





And finally the items themselves
Thank you for posting this!  What was the shipping date for this Restock?  Mine was April 1st but I thought I bought the first restock.  I didn't realize there was a second one.  Maybe mine is actually a THIRD restock or something since it only just was shipped April 1st.  *so confused*

This is a Luckybox #1 Restock, right? Never mind I just saw you posted the card picture too.  &gt;.&lt;


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, I searched this thread of how to use the "Spoiler" function, but I couldn't find it in the 4,000+ posts.  So anyone who doesn't want to know what's in the Memebox for Him - look away now!

I think my husband will use most of it - except the two hair products because he has a shaved head - oh well, can't win them all!!












THAT LOOKS AMAZING! I CANT WAIT FOR MY BOYFRIEND TO RECEIVE HIS!!!


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 4, 2014)

Knowing what would be in Luckybox 3 would really help me in deciding if I should get Luckybox 4, seeing as they mentioned items in 3 will also be included in 4. They never disclosed spoilers for 3. I don't mind having duplicates of items I like. Bring on the spoilers Meme!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 4, 2014)

I will just say this...

The waterless shampoo is horrible, lol. I would be sad if I got another one of those. I might as well just wash my hair again instead of using that stuff.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I will just say this... The waterless shampoo is horrible, lol. I would be sad if I got another one of those. I might as well just wash my hair again instead of using that stuff.


 Its like dry shampoo right? I honestly not much of a fan of those stuff as I rather have my hair and scalp actually clean instead of putting products on it for it to feel clean.


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I will just say this... The waterless shampoo is horrible, lol. I would be sad if I got another one of those. I might as well just wash my hair again instead of using that stuff.


 I completely agree it is definitely horrible. I tried using it a few times hoping it would work and followed the direction each time, it makes my oily scalp more oily in like an hour and half. It does not feel refreshing at all except for when I first apply it.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 4, 2014)

On the topic of waterless shampoo and similar hair products, I have never been a fan. The mere idea of putting product on my hair so that it could look or feel cleaner, clean or refreshed always sounded backward to me and still does. Somehow, a few of my friends swear by such products. When my hair looks lifeless and in need of a wash and I don't have time, I simply stick it in a bun or tucked ponytail.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 4, 2014)

> I completely agree it is definitely horrible. I tried using it a few times hoping it would work and followed the direction each time, it makes my oily scalp more oily in like an hour and half. It does not feel refreshing at all except for when I first apply it.


 I agree ladies I actually tried it today cause (don't judge me lol ) I didn't want to shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it was a mistake, I ended up showering cause I couldn't stand the smell...I will definitely cry with you both if I get another one on the lucky boxes lol


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Got my Memebox #8. Here are the pictures::

















So overall, I got 6 products which were the Flower Men Energy Factory Moist Boosting Sheet Mask, Vedacell Hair Program Shampoo (100ml) - claims sulfate &amp; silicone free, Tonymoly BCDATION SPF 30 PA ++ Pink Beige 7ml + 1ml pouch sample, Heart Face Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack 20ml, Secret Key Snow White Cream 50g, and MAX Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Form Cleanser 110g.

3 full size products ( Flower Men Mask - $4, Snow White Cream - $21, &amp; Caviar Massage Oil Form Cleanser - $73)

3 sample products (Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack, Tonymoly BCDATION, &amp; Vedacell Hair Shampoo)

The hair shampoo is a decent size as a sample..depending how often and how much you use when you wash your hair, I say you could get probably a good month or two max. Tonymoly BCDATION, I'm not so sure out cause it seems a bit too light for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'll see what I can do with it. Ultra Pore Sleeping Pack is actually pretty tiny, almost like an small eye cream container. It has a gel-like consistency to it and smells so niceeeee. I love to smell my products. LOL.

Flower Men Mask is interesting as it has PSY's face on it so I guess you can be PSY while you have it on? Not sure. LOL.

I'm very interested in trying out the Snow White Cream (which comes a little spatula)  and the Oil Form Cleanser. 

Here is the description for the Cream: "Snow White Cream is a whitening cream that brightens your skin tone. If you need instant coverage light enough to allow your skin to breathe, this is the cream for you! Snow White Cream is free from mineral oils, benzophenone, phenoxyethanol, and artificial pigments.

Here's the description for the Cleanser: "MAX Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Form Cleanser is a rich and nourishing cleaner that is made from caviar oil. It rapidly dissolves dirt and makeup in a single cleanse. It will help you  to deep cleanse your pores and remove sebum.

So yup... there is box 8 for ya. 3 full size. 3 samples.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't try the waterless shampoo, I gave it to my roommate and he actually commented on how much he loved it LOL. Maybe it works better in short hair?


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 5, 2014)

> I didn't try the waterless shampoo, I gave it to my roommate and he actually commented on how much he loved it LOL. Maybe it works better in short hair?


 Maybe cus I have long hair and it was soo gross. Btw what does everyone think of the IOPE intense conditioning that came in Box 4. I LOVED it and I am so excited it is going to be in my restocked Luckybox 1!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pup2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe cus I have long hair and it was soo gross. Btw what does everyone think of the IOPE intense conditioning that came in Box 4. I LOVED it and I am so excited it is going to be in my restocked Luckybox 1!!!





I used up the IOPE and enjoyed how nice it felt on my skin but I didn't see a huge difference. Most of the essence-like products I don't really see a difference in my skin but I always love how they make my skin feel!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of Memebox #4, I have been using the Goodal Repair Plus Essential Oil as a moisturizer on days when my skin is super dry and I'm obsessed with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 5, 2014)

I actually used the Goodal Repair for the ends of my hair when I ran out of my argan oil and it actually worked quite nicely. I only needed a little bit. Good to know about the essence/toner products, I am fairly new to Korean products the only Asian skin care I have used are the SK II products and they did nothing for my skin considering the HUGE price tag. I am still trying to figure out which product to invest in like serums, lotions..etc. so Memebox is awesome!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 5, 2014)

Seems like April is getting busier for memebox~ *updates*

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*Luckybox #4: *Start shipping date: April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

Have an awesome weekend, ladies!


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like April is getting busier for memebox~ *updates*

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*Luckybox #4: *Start shipping date: April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

Have an awesome weekend, ladies!
Thanks for the updates - it certainly looks like April is going to be as busy as March was. And I'm getting 4 boxes!





Have a nice weekend too!


----------



## amidea (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww sad that the luckybox #1 restocked doesn't have the too cool for school gel mist :c But still, super duper excited for the cheese cream! Can't wait! 
booo me too - that was one of the reasons i bought it!


----------



## liljeweli (Apr 5, 2014)

Aww man same here! I didn't know it wouldn't include the gel mist!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 5, 2014)

> I will just say this... The waterless shampoo is horrible, lol. I would be sad if I got another one of those. I might as well just wash my hair again instead of using that stuff.


 I tried it sometime ago. I thought it was just me being used to the spray on version. It made my hair so gross, I don't know. I had high hopes for it since it wouldn't leave a white residue but nope.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 5, 2014)

I dont understand why memebox shipping charge is 16.95$ for individual items for sale on their website..... Its wayy expensive


----------



## jocedun (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg! I want it all! 

Got a sample of Missha BB Cream in #21. I like it - it covers well but my face looks SO SHINY &amp; wet!! So weird so I put on some anti-shine powder and it looked much better. I'm looking for something I can wear in the summer that matches my fair skin. #21 shade was okay but I think I could go lighter so probably try #13.

I've never ordered anything internationally besides the Memebox. I don't want to order stuff from this site and be hit with customs or any when it comes. Does anyone have any info on this? I'm in the USA. 

PS : Maybe we should make a general Asian skincare/beauty thread and leave this one just for Memebox? 

Hey girrrrllll. Anyway, I'm just seeing this post - but I wanted to give my two cents since I know we are both super pale.

Me, I'm like Scottish-grew-up-in-Alaska pale, and I have never found a foundation at the drugstore (or high end) that is light enough for me (only light enough when mixed with white foundation) -- except for Missha #13. Even Revolon Colorstay 110 is a tad off (usually recommended to me - but it is just too orange on me). I'd say definitely try out #13 if #21 didn' t look quite right. #13 matches my skin perfectly and takes the slight redness out of my skin. No weird dirty-dusty-muddy look, looks totally natural all day and in natural light, no oxidation (usually a problem for me). I also don't do any tanning in the summer, so it works for me year-round -- however, if you get sun in the summer, it's possible that #21 would be better for those months.

I've purchased on Amazon before and that was reliable (no extra fees, etc):

http://www.amazon.com/MISSHA-Perfect-Cover-Cream-Bright/dp/B003HYPVM8

You could also try eBay for samples before diving into a full size:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MISSHA-M-PERFECT-COVER-BB-CREAM-SPF42-13-x-5-samples-USA-Seller-/121216814724?pt=US_Makeup_Face&amp;hash=item1c3915ce84

-- I've purchased full size on eBay before, as well, and I've never had any problems. Just check the seller ratings, obvi.
Okay, sorry, from now on I will keep all of my korean skincare related posts in the other thread! 

In other news... I'm starting to question why I purchased the Hair + Body box. It was a total impulse buy and now I am having that nervous-regretful feeling. EEk! I'm hoping that it really excites me when it actually arrives, but I also didn't think about the possibility of perfumes, which I know I won't use. Plus, I actually know nothing about Asian haircare, and I'm worried those products might not suit my fine-medium semi-wavy/frizzy hair. Fingers crossed my worries are for nothing.


----------



## flynt (Apr 5, 2014)

I ordered my first memebox (Luckybox 2) last week when they had the free shipping code.  Now I'm thinking about ordering Luckybox 4 but I wanted to know how often they do free shipping or other types of promos.  Do they send out promo codes pretty often?  I'm so stingy when it come to shipping fees, amazon prime has spoiled me.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered my first memebox (Luckybox 2) last week when they had the free shipping code.  Now I'm thinking about ordering Luckybox 4 but I wanted to know how often they do free shipping or other types of promos.  Do they send out promo codes pretty often?  I'm so stingy when it come to shipping fees, amazon prime has spoiled me.

I feel the same way, I dont like paying for shipping lol. As for the codes, its pretty random...


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi pretties and beauty gurus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I am new here and I am from Malaysia. I have ordered Memebox Luckybox 2, box 11 &amp; 12 and 2x Face masks boxes. I wish I have know this beauty box sooner, I feel really sad when knowing they won't be shipping international after April. I want to order their Luckybox 4 and the coming boxes, hope they will bring back international shipping again. If anyone of you want to sell items from your Memebox pls let me know especially the bouncy cheese cream and RTX cream no.5 for dry skin (correct me if I am wrong). I heard many good reviews and it sounds like an interesting product. Cheers, VivianC.


----------



## devadorned (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey girrrrllll. Anyway, I'm just seeing this post - but I wanted to give my two cents since I know we are both super pale.

Me, I'm like Scottish-grew-up-in-Alaska pale, and I have never found a foundation at the drugstore (or high end) that is light enough for me (only light enough when mixed with white foundation) -- except for Missha #13. Even Revolon Colorstay 110 is a tad off (usually recommended to me - but it is just too orange on me). I'd say definitely try out #13 if #21 didn' t look quite right. #13 matches my skin perfectly and takes the slight redness out of my skin. No weird dirty-dusty-muddy look, looks totally natural all day and in natural light, no oxidation (usually a problem for me). I also don't do any tanning in the summer, so it works for me year-round -- however, if you get sun in the summer, it's possible that #21 would be better for those months.

I've purchased on Amazon before and that was reliable (no extra fees, etc):

http://www.amazon.com/MISSHA-Perfect-Cover-Cream-Bright/dp/B003HYPVM8

You could also try eBay for samples before diving into a full size:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MISSHA-M-PERFECT-COVER-BB-CREAM-SPF42-13-x-5-samples-USA-Seller-/121216814724?pt=US_Makeup_Face&amp;hash=item1c3915ce84

-- I've purchased full size on eBay before, as well, and I've never had any problems. Just check the seller ratings, obvi.
Okay, sorry, from now on I will keep all of my korean skincare related posts in the other thread! 

In other news... I'm starting to question why I purchased the Hair + Body box. It was a total impulse buy and now I am having that nervous-regretful feeling. EEk! I'm hoping that it really excites me when it actually arrives, but I also didn't think about the possibility of perfumes, which I know I won't use. Plus, I actually know nothing about Asian haircare, and I'm worried those products might not suit my fine-medium semi-wavy/frizzy hair. Fingers crossed my worries are for nothing. 


You could always cancel, I believe


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

I caved in and purchased the Memebox From Nature


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

Well that'[s weird, my payment to Memebox was reversed.... via paypal reversed, anyone have this happen before?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well that'[s weird, my payment to Memebox was reversed.... via paypal reversed, anyone have this happen before?
reversed..meaning? you get money back instead? that's a first. interesting..


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 6, 2014)

That's really odd. Wonder why..


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am having a lot of buyers remorse. I have 6 boxes coming in April.Part of me is considering canceling them.The other part says keep them lol.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am having a lot of buyers remorse. I have 6 boxes coming in April.Part of me is considering canceling them.The other part says keep them lol.
Lol same case here. I say keep them. And use the stuff you like least as gifts for your girlfriends. 

Maybe that's because of the long wait and not getting satisfied.

I kept wondering why I picked up the luckyboxes when I already have the regular ones. Still I enjoyed the whole process of shopping, getting surprised, wow-ed and disappointed by the random products...


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

y

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  reversed..meaning? you get money back instead? that's a first. interesting..
Contacted paypal and it was memebox who reversed it, maybe because there out of stock?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's really odd. Wonder why..
Yea, I tried calling Memebox, too see whats up..No answer ofc. Hopefully they answer the email I sent as well in a timely manner..


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am having a lot of buyers remorse. I have 6 boxes coming in April.Part of me is considering canceling them.The other part says keep them lol.
I have 8 boxes coming, totalling almost 400$.. There CS is starting to get on my last nerv.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 6, 2014)

I had 'issue' with a paypal payment last month that sounds the same as that. Went through when I retried it and think it was a paypal rather than an issue with individual company.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't like the idea of ordering a box and then waiting a month or two to get it. It gives me way too much time to change my mind. I pre ordered one sometime in February, and it won't ship out until April something or other...it's been so long I don't even remember which box it is. I kind of don't even want it now since I can't remember. I would feel better about it if I knew exactly what I was getting, but since it's a "mystery" for now I'm just kind of annoyed. Plus the last few pages of this thread (all the shipping/payment issues, etc) aren't giving me a very positive vibe.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had 'issue' with a paypal payment last month that sounds the same as that. Went through when I retried it and think it was a paypal rather than an issue with individual company.
Hmm ok, ill try again, after I get refunded.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm ok, ill try again, after I get refunded.
Do you know which box it was?


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I don't like the idea of ordering a box and then waiting a month or two to get it. It gives me way too much time to change my mind. I pre ordered one sometime in February, and it won't ship out until April something or other...it's been so long I don't even remember which box it is. I kind of don't even want it now since I can't remember. I would feel better about it if I knew exactly what I was getting, but since it's a "mystery" for now I'm just kind of annoyed. Plus the last few pages of this thread (all the shipping/payment issues, etc) aren't giving me a very positive vibe. [/quote ] I'm feeling the same way. I can't imagine ordering a box now that won't ship until October. Also, I paid 1.99 to pre-order one, I think it's box 9, I'm wondering if I'll be able to use my credits for the rest of the purchase.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ChullBird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't like the idea of ordering a box and then waiting a month or two to get it. It gives me way too much time to change my mind. I pre ordered one sometime in February, and it won't ship out until April something or other...it's been so long I don't even remember which box it is. I kind of don't even want it now since I can't remember. I would feel better about it if I knew exactly what I was getting, but since it's a "mystery" for now I'm just kind of annoyed. Plus the last few pages of this thread (all the shipping/payment issues, etc) aren't giving me a very positive vibe.

I'm feeling the same way. I can't imagine ordering a box now that won't ship until October. Also, I paid 1.99 to pre-order one, I think it's box 9, I'm wondering if I'll be able to use my credits for the rest of the purchase. #9 must  be the one I got too. (Thanks for that!) I didn't realize they're now  not shipping until October. No thank you. Definitely won't be buying anymore boxes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey girrrrllll. Anyway, I'm just seeing this post - but I wanted to give my two cents since I know we are both super pale.

Me, I'm like Scottish-grew-up-in-Alaska pale, and I have never found a foundation at the drugstore (or high end) that is light enough for me (only light enough when mixed with white foundation) -- except for Missha #13. Even Revolon Colorstay 110 is a tad off (usually recommended to me - but it is just too orange on me). I'd say definitely try out #13 if #21 didn' t look quite right. #13 matches my skin perfectly and takes the slight redness out of my skin. No weird dirty-dusty-muddy look, looks totally natural all day and in natural light, no oxidation (usually a problem for me). I also don't do any tanning in the summer, so it works for me year-round -- however, if you get sun in the summer, it's possible that #21 would be better for those months.

I've purchased on Amazon before and that was reliable (no extra fees, etc):

http://www.amazon.com/MISSHA-Perfect-Cover-Cream-Bright/dp/B003HYPVM8

You could also try eBay for samples before diving into a full size:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MISSHA-M-PERFECT-COVER-BB-CREAM-SPF42-13-x-5-samples-USA-Seller-/121216814724?pt=US_Makeup_Face&amp;hash=item1c3915ce84

-- I've purchased full size on eBay before, as well, and I've never had any problems. Just check the seller ratings, obvi.
Okay, sorry, from now on I will keep all of my korean skincare related posts in the other thread! 

In other news... I'm starting to question why I purchased the Hair + Body box. It was a total impulse buy and now I am having that nervous-regretful feeling. EEk! I'm hoping that it really excites me when it actually arrives, but I also didn't think about the possibility of perfumes, which I know I won't use. Plus, I actually know nothing about Asian haircare, and I'm worried those products might not suit my fine-medium semi-wavy/frizzy hair. Fingers crossed my worries are for nothing. 

Hey!  Thank you for your insight! I was going to ask you about that in our next letter - which I hope you received safe &amp; sound!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a few other Asian BB cream samples to try still but I think I will definitely be ordering some samples of #13! 

I hope you do enjoy the Hair + Body box!! If not - has there been a Memebox trade started yet?! You could always try to trade!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know which box it was?
Nature box


----------



## Luxx (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* 



I had 'issue' with a paypal payment last month that sounds the same as that. Went through when I retried it and think it was a paypal rather than an issue with individual company.
Did you get refunded? Im just annoyed, because I have no clue why it was reversed, and its deducted from my account.... and I have no idea if it will get refunded or not..


----------



## Jane George (Apr 6, 2014)

> Did you get refunded? Im just annoyed, because I have no clue why it was reversed, and its deducted from my account.... and I have no idea if it will get refunded or not..


 Mine deducted from pending but was cleared after refund came so I never lost the money. I never contacted anyone as it was only about ten dollars so I just tried again and knew it would refund eventually. Sorry not to be more helpful.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ChullBird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  #9 must  be the one I got too. (Thanks for that!) I didn't realize they're now  not shipping until October. No thank you. Definitely won't be buying anymore boxes.
I have pre-ordered boxes until box 16 (I'm in Australia so I needed to pre-order if I wanted to received any more boxes).

Apart from sometimes slow responses to emails, I haven't had any issues in relation to shipping.  I have now received 6 boxes since February, and haven't had any problems.  Australia doesn't appear to have any issues as far as customs go though, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 7, 2014)

Just butting in and curious, where does it say they won't be shipping until October? Or which ones? I see April and May and June shipment days but not October


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 7, 2014)

> Just butting in and curious, where does it say they won't be shipping until October? Or which ones? I see April and May and June shipment days but not October


 Box 16 ships on October 24th http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-global/memebox-11-12-13-14-15-16#.U0IwwqXn_qA


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 7, 2014)

> #9 mustÂ  be the one I got too. (Thanks for that!) I didn't realize they're nowÂ  not shipping until October. No thank you. Definitely won't be buying anymore boxes.


 I'm not sure what you mean not shipping until Oct. They are offering all kinds of boxes that ship each month. The current Memebox up for sale right now is box 12 that will ship in June. They offer new boxes that will ship much sooner April and May shipping. They were also are pre-selling memebox #11-13 which will ship May-July (3 months of boxes) And pre-selling memebox #11-16 which will ship May-October (6 month of boxes) This was like ordering a monthly subscription of boxes, not different than getting a yearly box subscription. There were also discounts if you pre-ordered as well. Maybe there is some confusion, you will not have to wait till October to order a Memebox if you like. Unless your international, then unless you preordered before the end of March you will not be able to order at all until Memebox starts international shipping again. No telling when they will do that.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Anyone else get the Free Shipping email? 

It seems to indicate that if you buy Top Rated items, you will get free shipping but I didnt see a code...  And its definitely  not giving me free shipping when I try it...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else get the Free Shipping email? 

It seems to indicate that if you buy Top Rated items, you will get free shipping but I didnt see a code...  And its definitely  not giving me free shipping when I try it...
It is working for me.  It is only on the kits they have in the free shipping section.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is working for me.  It is only on the kits they have in the free shipping section.
What are you getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am debating about getting a back up Slowganic cleanser and cocoon puffs. But I should probably restrict and OPEN what i have!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is working for me.  It is only on the kits they have in the free shipping section.


Okay, I'll go look for that section!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What are you getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am debating about getting a back up Slowganic cleanser and cocoon puffs. But I should probably restrict and OPEN what i have!!!!

This is what I'm looking at, too!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Yea, I tried calling Memebox, too see whats up..No answer ofc. Hopefully they answer the email I sent as well in a timely manner..
I sent them an email inquiry on Friday regarding a coupon code I tried to use that didn't work. It was the SHIP4CHEAP which I'm guessing is EXPIRED.

They have not gotten back to me either way. I used "*hi*@*memebox*.com" to contact them &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent them an email inquiry on Friday regarding a coupon code I tried to use that didn't work. It was the SHIP4CHEAP which I'm guessing is EXPIRED.

They have not gotten back to me either way. I used "*hi*@*memebox*.com" to contact them &gt;.&lt;
Yeah, ship4cheap expired March 31st.  Or maybe March 24th.  One of those.  I can't remember.

Also, I found that some of memeboxes replies to my emails went to Spam.  Not all of them...  Just some, which is weird.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, ship4cheap expired March 31st.  Or maybe March 24th.  One of those.  I can't remember.

Also, I found that some of memeboxes replies to my emails went to Spam.  Not all of them...  Just some, which is weird.
Expired March 31 at midnight.

As for the free shipping items, nothing I'm interested in, and its ONLY free shipping for that item, not combined with anything else, anything else you add is charged  for shipping. I Wish they had "free shipping" over 60$ worth or purchases or something like that.... Most companies have that...otherwise, asides from the memebox's its about 16.95$ for two items I want for shipping and that's "standard" shipping..Nty


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is what I'm looking at, too!  
Make it three of us!  I just spent three points and went for it--I missed both products the first time, so I am excited to try them.  At least I spent my points and earned points--right?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 8, 2014)

I hope they restock Memebox 8 sometime.
 
I really regret not buying that one!


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 8, 2014)

They restocked super box # 6


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 8, 2014)

And Memebox #8! Go for it if you missed it!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

wish they restocked 7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I  just bought the snow white milky pack from beautynetKorea yesturday and today they restock 8 lol ! ugh


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooh nice to see they restocked some boxes! I wonder what the difference in sales is now that it is restricted to US, Canada and Japan...would they be selling out really quick?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh nice to see they restocked some boxes! I wonder what the difference in sales is now that it is restricted to US, Canada and Japan...would they be selling out really quick? 
I dont think so...


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess my wish came true. I woke up and spent some money, lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 8, 2014)

memebox have emailed me to say that further to our last chat and many others and since we came on board in february that they are still working hard behind the scenes to sort out international hassle free shipping for us international folks. they state it was hard to stop as we are a main factor for the boxes selling so well. and that hopefully in a few months we might here news. i will let you know of anything if it comes up.but we are good for the next lot months so stat saving money girls.

below is from my email . hope this helps.

We will try our best to reopen shipping to your country in the next few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 8, 2014)

I want to order their boxes desperately! I want Lucky box 4 and box #8, why they stop ship international!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so jealous.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info/updates, at least I know I will be able to get Memebox again. Yes, start saving now.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

They have a memebox for him #2 out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &amp; Memebox 13


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice deal too  "Buy 3 Memeboxes and get $5 off!
April special offer promo code: MEMEBUNDLE3" - but the codes not working lol

Im going to order box 8# box 13# - Box #2 for him SB #6 Lucky #4 &amp; Nature box  today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 8, 2014)

> Nice deal tooÂ  "Buy 3 Memeboxes and get $5 off! April special offer promo code: MEMEBUNDLE3" - but the codes not working lol Im going to order box 8# box 13# - Box #2 for him SB #6 Lucky #4 &amp; Nature boxÂ  today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Now I'm really jealous....


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Now I'm really jealous....
My fiance' wont be lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 8, 2014)

I really wanted #8 when I saw the contents, but looking at it again, the only thing I really want is the Caviar cleanser.

Has anyone tried the cleanser yet? Thoughts? Impressions?

Trying to figure out if the box is worth it.

I know the cleanser has a high dollar value, but I have tons of cleansers I love,

so would only want it if it is unique/great etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 8, 2014)

Memebox Luckybox #1



Spoiler



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/243033/width/200/height/400


----------



## lorizav (Apr 8, 2014)

YAY, I got my first Memebox today #8. Super excited that with everything I have ordered something actually came ! The only thing I'm not sure about is the caviar oil cleanser. Would love to hear how people felt about it too.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 8, 2014)

> I really wanted #8 when I saw the contents, but looking at it again, the only thing I really want is the Caviar cleanser. Has anyone tried the cleanser yet? Thoughts? Impressions? Trying to figure out if the box is worth it. I know the cleanser has a high dollar value, but I have tons of cleansers I love, so would only want it if it is unique/great etc. Thanks!


 I been using the cleanser since last week I got it. I love it so much. Its becoming one of my fave cleansers. It cleans my skin yet also keep it hydrates and smooth (?). A little goes a long way also. And it smells really nice. The other stuff in box 8 is also very nice.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 8, 2014)

I feel the need to update this post with the latest.  More major wtf from the USPS.  I filed a SECOND complaint and claim once I saw it leave my hub AGAIN.  When I checked it online they definitely have it going to my zip code so I still don't have a reasonable answer.  This is stil the original Luckybox 1 btw.  I'm banking on it going  back to Korea for a second time.





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some shipping comedy.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
HA! wanna see mine?? I have already had 2 claims and about to make my third...

i am seriously hating usps right now..

oh, forgot to include this is Luckybox #1 (NOT the restock) as wellâ€¦


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

There

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
there was a convo about this a few threads back, about it being memebox's error with putting either the state or zipcode wrong, thus is why USPS is having a hard time with the tracking. I dont think you should be hating on usps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I been using the cleanser since last week I got it. I love it so much. Its becoming one of my fave cleansers. It cleans my skin yet also keep it hydrates and smooth (?). A little goes a long way also. And it smells really nice. The other stuff in box 8 is also very nice.
thank you!!!!!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There

there was a convo about this a few threads back, about it being memebox's error with putting either the state or zipcode wrong, thus is why USPS is having a hard time with the tracking. I dont think you should be hating on usps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i've called USPS to give them my address personally as well .. but still no luck for them to reroute to me â€¦ yet


----------



## moosie (Apr 8, 2014)

Spoiler for The Mask Box #2 just went up:

"Keyskinâ€™s Gold Hydro Gel Eye &amp; Spot Patch
The first item has been revealed! An eye mask that combines gold, ginseng, snail essence, collagen, and more, all in one? Thankfully you can't overdose on goodness!"
also, hi!  I've been lurking for a few weeks now.  I've purchased The Mask Box #1, and Lucky Boxes 2 and 3.  I'm excited to see what all the Memebox fuss is about!  Thanks, ladies, for being so knowledgeable and entertaining.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone - I just ordered my first Memeboxes - #8 and the From Nature box. No idea what's inside but I've enjoyed lurking on this thread and am excited to join the fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i've called USPS to give them my address personally as well .. but still no luck for them to reroute to me â€¦ yet 




I really hope memebox gets it together. As for USPS hopefully they rectify you're address.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 8, 2014)

Well despite the lack of customer support response from Memebox from an inquiry I sent on Friday (nothing in my Spam either) I broke down and ordered SuperBox #5. Yesterday.

Should I cancel that order and then pick up 2 other boxes to get a $5 discount??? I'm torn. I'd probably get the Anti-Aging Box and maybe the Mask Box since I love masks.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well despite the lack of customer support response from Memebox from an inquiry I sent on Friday (nothing in my Spam either) I broke down and ordered SuperBox #5. Yesterday.

Should I cancel that order and then pick up 2 other boxes to get a $5 discount??? I'm torn. I'd probably get the Anti-Aging Box and maybe the Mask Box since I love masks. 
how long does it take to get a refund? or do they credit you're account? IMO I think you should keep SB 5 . The code expires in may i think. But its up too you.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 8, 2014)

Yea I think I will just let it be for now rather than try to cancel and then worry about Memebox possibly messing up.  Especially with the lack of customer service I've already personally experienced.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea I think I will just let it be for now rather than try to cancel and then worry about Memebox possibly messing up.  Especially with the lack of customer service I've already personally experienced.
Yea i agree.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hope memebox gets it together. As for USPS hopefully they rectify you're address.
thanks!! i really hope something happens.. i'd really hate to not like this service since I've gotten box #7,8, TFS, and Etude House box just perfectly fine through DHL and really liked the box 7 and 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 8, 2014)

I have $15 meme points after pre-ordering 8 to 10. What to buy...


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

YAY, I got my first Memebox today #8. Super excited that with everything I have ordered something actually came ! The only thing I'm not sure about is the caviar oil cleanser. Would love to hear how people felt about it too.
I love how the cleanser smells and the feel. I noticed a bump on my forehead after I used it. I'm not sure if its because of the cleanser or the weather change my skins extremely sensitive. I hope it was the latter because it feels so great and my skin felt smoother and tighter almost like after getting a facial. I'm waiting a few days to try again. Hopefully no bumps pop up!


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  memebox have emailed me to say that further to our last chat and many others and since we came on board in february that they are still working hard behind the scenes to sort out international hassle free shipping for us international folks. they state it was hard to stop as we are a main factor for the boxes selling so well. and that hopefully in a few months we might here news. i will let you know of anything if it comes up.but we are good for the next lot months so stat saving money girls.

below is from my email . hope this helps.

We will try our best to reopen shipping to your country in the next few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you for the update! A lot of great news lately - new boxes, spoilers, bundles...etc I really hope Meme keeps it up and really work on bringing International sellers back in, i guess that area is definitely significant and constitutes of a huge customer base as well. I get all the great emails and updates and really want to get them too :c


----------



## cheriii (Apr 8, 2014)

> Memebox Luckybox #1
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone received any confirmation of shipping details emails in relation to their box 9 shipping?  I received emails for Banila and lucky boxes 2 &amp; 3, but nothing for 9, which ships before those 3 boxes .  I'm guessing it due to the use of Celery for the pre-ordering, but just thought I'd see if anyone received anything.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone received any confirmation of shipping details emails in relation to their box 9 shipping?  I received emails for Banila and lucky boxes 2 &amp; 3, but nothing for 9, which ships before those 3 boxes .  I'm guessing it due to the use of Celery for the pre-ordering, but just thought I'd see if anyone received anything.
I received mine way back at the beginning of March.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received mine way back at the beginning of March.
Oh thanks for that, I just found that one.

I wonder if anything else will be sent, or if that was all we'll get


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh thanks for that, I just found that one.

I wonder if anything else will be sent, or if that was all we'll get
I have no idea, I supposed they should let us know when they get the remaining $28 from our accounts but we'll see.


----------



## Aga Atarii (Apr 9, 2014)

My last buy from meme just came in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The lucky box restock 1 and I also ordered their brushes set , and I must say I love them!! It's an amazing set, compact and all you need for make up. Very pleased with that! Just waiting for box 10 and 12 now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and hopefully they will resume international shipping soon!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 9, 2014)

> I have no idea, I supposed they should let us know when they get the remaining $28 from our accounts but we'll see.


 April 14 it said in the box description or email. Can't remember which.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 9, 2014)

Found it, in the box description says billing for the remainder on the 14th.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no idea, I supposed they should let us know when they get the remaining $28 from our accounts but we'll see.
What is this about $28?


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 9, 2014)

> What is this about $28?


 The balance we have for box 9.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 9, 2014)

Finally got my Superbox 3 (Hydration), and I'm so, so, so excited! Unfortunately halfway through unboxing I had to leave to go write an exam (it's in an hour, wish me luck~). Everything looks huge and the packaging is lovely. I was really lucky to catch my ride just after getting the box, because I had to sign this time around. Still no duty fees, thank goodness.

I know I was disappointed in thefaceshop box's contents (which I haven't gotten yet, but should in the next few weeks), but tbh the Hydration box is making me want to order from Memebox again... Oh, my poor wallet.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 9, 2014)

> I know I was disappointed in thefaceshop box's contents (which I haven't gotten yet, but should in the next few weeks), but tbh the Hydration box is making me want to order from Memebox again... Oh, my poor wallet.


 LOL same here but i was healed by Luckybox1 Restock... Still i am quite traumatized to try the future Superboxes, but I am sticking with Luckyboxes and Memeboxes! (Oh well, my wallet can catch its breath before Memebox ships international again)


----------



## Jane George (Apr 9, 2014)

Owing or owed. I am confused as I bought multipack


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 9, 2014)

> Owing or owed. I am confused as I bought multipack





> Owing or owed. I am confused as I bought multipack


 Nowt for us to worry about jane as we payed up front for the multipack The others could buy for a deposit for $1 I think then pay the remaining. At later date . Not sure how it will work if you are international as they have way for us to pay online now. Payne PayPal invoice sent via email.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my Superbox 3 (Hydration), and I'm so, so, so excited! Unfortunately halfway through unboxing I had to leave to go write an exam (it's in an hour, wish me luck~). Everything looks huge and the packaging is lovely. I was really lucky to catch my ride just after getting the box, because I had to sign this time around. Still no duty fees, thank goodness.

I know I was disappointed in thefaceshop box's contents (which I haven't gotten yet, but should in the next few weeks), but tbh the Hydration box is making me want to order from Memebox again... Oh, my poor wallet.
are you in canada? how long does shipping take ?


----------



## Jane George (Apr 9, 2014)

> Nowt for us to worry about jane as we payed up front for the multipack The others could buy for a deposit for $1 I think then pay the remaining. At later date . Not sure how it will work if you are international as they have way for us to pay online now. Payne PayPal invoice sent via email.


 Thank you Lorna, I forgot they did that.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are you in canada? how long does shipping take ?
Hydration Box shipped on March 21, so just under 20 days for me. My tracking number didn't work past Incheon, so I can't tell you where it came from (not sure if it made a detour in the States or not -- but it was definitely Canada Post that delivered). I'm Southern Ontario.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hydration Box shipped on March 21, so just under 20 days for me. My tracking number didn't work past Incheon, so I can't tell you where it came from (not sure if it made a detour in the States or not -- but it was definitely Canada Post that delivered). I'm Southern Ontario.
Ok thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

i dont know if I should order memebox 8 or not? Someone help me decide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 9, 2014)

uhhh they spoilt luckybox 4

its the good cera cream! i always wanted to try that...too bad im not getting shipping for that. *sobs*
wait, so does that mean that item is in one of the next boxes (ie box 9?!) I'm excited suddenly~~~


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 9, 2014)

That item was in box 2 I think...


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Since they released a spoiler for LB4, I'mma need to know if that is also in LB 2 &amp; 3 because if it is....sigh


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 9, 2014)

Hmm... to order three Memeboxes for me or a glossybox mother's day box for Mom. Choies, choices


----------



## veritazy (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That item was in box 2 I think...
aww rly? *sinks back again* 

imma just wait for #9 then...so curious..


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

How the heck does 86.99 USD= CDN/ $94.84 come out to 97$... I really don't like Paypal. I think they jack up the currency on there own, and charge an extra 3$ on currency conversion! and paypal still has NOT refunded me my 49.99$ from Memebox, which was paypal's error in the first place, its been three days.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since they released a spoiler for LB4, I'mma need to know if that is also in LB 2 &amp; 3 because if it is....sigh
It will only be in lb4 and one other LB box, if it is in actuality in a LB box asides from LB 4


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

These Memebox's are very expensive..... Ughhhh. I'm sweating bullets here at the checkout page.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It will only be in lb4 and one other LB box, if it is in actuality in a LB box asides from LB 4

Yeah. I hope they release more boxes because none of the boxes they have right now interest me very much. And the save $5 is pretty much save on shipping a little bit. Maybe they should release a spoiler for LB 3 since they did it for 2 &amp; 4. What happen to 3?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah. I hope they release more boxes because none of the boxes they have right now interest me very much. And the save $5 is pretty much save on shipping a little bit. Maybe they should release a spoiler for LB 3 since they did it for 2 &amp; 4. What happen to 3?
Yea, it would be nice if they did release a spoiler fr LB2 &amp; LB3. I emailed them last week about a spoiler and they said they couldn't release that information, its a "surprise". Anyways, I ordered the LB4 , along with the LB 2 &amp;LB3 , I know there will be one or two duplicates, but hopefully not thre...


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, it would be nice if they did release a spoiler fr LB2 &amp; LB3. I emailed them last week about a spoiler and they said they couldn't release that information, its a "surprise". Anyways, I ordered the LB4 , along with the LB 2 &amp;LB3 , I know there will be one or two duplicates, but hopefully not thre...

They released a spoiler for LB2. It was the Tea Tree Essence and the Dr Jart Eyecream.

Same. I ordered 2 &amp; 3. Debating on 4 so yeah. Can they release LB 5 &amp; 6 so I can order all 3 and not have to debate? I like to order bulk cause it's easier and less headache...(for me)


----------



## migasa (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, it would be nice if they did release a spoiler fr LB2 &amp; LB3. I emailed them last week about a spoiler and they said they couldn't release that information, its a "surprise". Anyways, I ordered the LB4 , along with the LB 2 &amp;LB3 , I know there will be one or two duplicates, but hopefully not thre...
Spoilers encourage buying. They will not do spoilers for the boxes, which sold.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How the heck does 86.99 USD= CDN/ $94.84 come out to 97$... I really don't like Paypal. I think they jack up the currency on there own, and charge an extra 3$ on currency conversion! and paypal still has NOT refunded me my 49.99$ from Memebox, which was paypal's error in the first place, its been three days.
I've bought things in AUD that converted to UD through paypal. The reason paypal is a little more than the true conversion rate is because they charge a small fee just like your bank does. That time I decided to just pay the AUD amount and have my bank do the conversion fee they actually charged me more than paypal did once they added their conversion fee.

As for the payment refund, I suggest calling them or maybe they credited it to your paypal account.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They released a spoiler for LB2. It was the Tea Tree Essence and the Dr Jart Eyecream.

Same. I ordered 2 &amp; 3. Debating on 4 so yeah. Can they release LB 5 &amp; 6 so I can order all 3 and not have to debate? I like to order bulk cause it's easier and less headache...(for me)
Oh yesssss they did put up a spoiler for LB2, forgot about that. What they dont do spoilers for is special boxes such as Nature box. I really am worried about having to many duplicates if they release more LB'S.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've bought things in AUD that converted to UD through paypal. The reason paypal is a little more than the true conversion rate is because they charge a small fee just like your bank does. That time I decided to just pay the AUD amount and have my bank do the conversion fee they actually charged me more than paypal did once they added their conversion fee.

As for the payment refund, I suggest calling them or maybe they credited it to your paypal account. 
They shouldn't have credited me to my paypal account, because I don't have a paypal account lol, I checkout as a guest, and I paid with visa debit card which should be sent automatically back to that funding source. I will wait until tomorrow and see if anything shows up.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yesssss they did put up a spoiler for LB2, forgot about that. What they dont do spoilers for is special boxes such as Nature box. I really am worried about having to many duplicates if they release more LB'S.

Yeah. I would get the Nature box, but my skin is ultra-sensitive. I once tried a few nature stuffs and let just say my skin didn't like it very much. So now I'm very skeptical when places offer "Nature" skincares.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah. I would get the Nature box, but my skin is ultra-sensitive. I once tried a few nature stuffs and let just say my skin didn't like it very much. So now I'm very skeptical when places offer "Nature" skincares. 
Yea, some nature stuff does not fit well wth me, but ordered it anyways, hoping for some good stuff in it. Have you ordered the Anti- Aging kit?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, some nature stuff does not fit well wth me, but ordered it anyways, hoping for some good stuff in it. Have you ordered the Anti- Aging kit?

Not yet. Im debating on that since its like 60. Do you know if its full size products or a mix? Cause even though they say "Get $150 worth of anti-aging products at only $59" The 150 is only the total of the full size prices. I'll consider it if its all full size.. Have you?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

So if you previously bought Luckybox #2 then Luckybox #4 would be a good purchase, right?

Luckybox #1- MB 1-6.2

Luckybox #2- MB 2-7  All different items than LB#1 (spoiler of Dr. Jart and Tea Tree Essence)

Luckybox #3- MB 2-8 with nothing from LB#1 but with one product already in LB#2 (possibly the Dr. Jart)

Luckybox #4- Products from LB#1 and LB#3 plus 2 new products from "previous" Memeboxes. (spoiler of Holika Holika Cera Cream)

I have the LB#1 Restock.  Debating on getting #4.  I would prefer not to get duplicates.  If there is six items, two are new so four would be old.  So it's possible I could get two repeats. EXCEPT for the fact that there seems to be more than one LB#1 floating around because of restocks.

I didn't purchase any Memeboxes until #10 because I was  late to this party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if you previously bought Luckybox #2 then Luckybox #4 would be a good purchase, right?

Luckybox #1- MB 1-6.2

Luckybox #2- MB 2-7  All different items than LB#1 (spoiler of Dr. Jart and Tea Tree Essence)

Luckybox #3- MB 2-8 with nothing from LB#1 but with one product already in LB#2 (possibly the Dr. Jart)

Luckybox #4- Products from LB#1 and LB#3 plus 2 new products from "previous" Memeboxes. (spoiler of Holika Holika Cera Cream)

I have the LB#1 Restock.  Debating on getting #4.  I would prefer not to get duplicates.  If there is six items, two are new so four would be old.  So it's possible I could get two repeats. EXCEPT for the fact that there seems to be more than one LB#1 floating around because of restocks.

I didn't purchase any Memeboxes until #10 because I was  late to this party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Decisions, decisions!

The way you laid it out looks nice and tempting at this point. I've purchased LB 2 &amp; 3 already. So if I purchased LB 4, that means I would get possibly 4 "new" products (from LB 1 &amp; "previous memebox") and 2 "duplicate" products (from LB 3). However the 4 new is my questions.. as what two "new" products from "previous" memebox are they coming from? I'm praying so hard for them to add in the cream cheese.. But still... LB 4 is highly purchasable at this point.

I also tried adding LB 4, Anti-Aging, and the Nature box in my cart is @[email protected] Over $100 and thats with the $5 off.. IDK if I can do this...


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The way you laid it out looks nice and tempting at this point. I've purchased LB 2 &amp; 3 already. So if I purchased LB 4, that means I would get possibly 4 "new" products (from LB 1 &amp; "previous memebox") and 2 "duplicate" products (from LB 3). However the 4 new is my questions.. as what two "new" products from "previous" memebox are they coming from? I'm praying so hard for them to add in the cream cheese.. But still... LB 4 is highly purchasable at this point.

I also tried adding LB 4, Anti-Aging, and the Nature box in my cart is @[email protected] Over $100 and thats with the $5 off.. IDK if I can do this...

$5 isn't enough to make me want to buy three memeboxes.  The way they are coming out with deal, I bet we see another better one soon.  The three memepoints are tempting but you have to spend again to use them.  Again, I think we will see some better deals.  They're losing their customer base without international shipping and they have to look good for their venture capitalist investors.  And that means purchases must increase!   So, coupon deals!  Right?

Some of these boxes need some really good spoilers before I buy them.  So much anti-aging stuff is unrealistic and I'd rather spend it on something with ingredients I know actually work (hello, retinol).  It's still sooo tempting.

I'm betting I end up with LB#4 if it doesnt sell out before i get over there.  Other than that, the Superboxes have been lackluster.  I'd like to see some improvement in quality and value before I shell out for one.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not yet. Im debating on that since its like 60. Do you know if its full size products or a mix? Cause even though they say "Get $150 worth of anti-aging products at only $59" The 150 is only the total of the full size prices. I'll consider it if its all full size.. Have you?
Yea Im realllyyyy debating it. Its very pricy. Im not sure if its full size, im sure there is a couple of things full size in there though, especially at that price, but I could be wrong


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The way you laid it out looks nice and tempting at this point. I've purchased LB 2 &amp; 3 already. So if I purchased LB 4, that means I would get possibly 4 "new" products (from LB 1 &amp; "previous memebox") and 2 "duplicate" products (from LB 3). However the 4 new is my questions.. as what two "new" products from "previous" memebox are they coming from? I'm praying so hard for them to add in the cream cheese.. But still... LB 4 is highly purchasable at this point.

I also tried adding LB 4, Anti-Aging, and the Nature box in my cart is @[email protected] Over $100 and thats with the $5 off.. IDK if I can do this...
I just purchased the Nature box, Memebox 8 &amp; Memebox global 13  = 97.99$ CANADIAN even with the 5$ deducted. Ouch!

Im thinking about purchasing, Superbox 2#- Memebox for him &amp;  Anti Aging kit &gt;.&gt;?

Here's My list so far

Memebox Global 12

Memebox Global 13

Memebox for hair &amp; Body

Memebox Banila Co

Memebox SuperBox Banila co

Memebox Superbox 5#

Memebox 8# - Restocked

Memebox From Nature

LuckyBox 2#

LuckyBox 3#

LuckyBox 4#

Memebox Mask edition 1

Omg, I didnt realize until I listed them.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
$5 isn't enough to make me want to buy three memeboxes.  The way they are coming out with deal, I bet we see another better one soon.  The three memepoints are tempting but you have to spend again to use them.  Again, I think we will see some better deals.  They're losing their customer base without international shipping and they have to look good for their venture capitalist investors.  And that means purchases must increase!   So, coupon deals!  Right?

Some of these boxes need some really good spoilers before I buy them.  So much anti-aging stuff is unrealistic and I'd rather spend it on something with ingredients I know actually work (hello, retinol).  It's still sooo tempting.

I'm betting I end up with LB#4 if it doesnt sell out before i get over there.  Other than that, the Superboxes have been lackluster.  I'd like to see some improvement in quality and value before I shell out for one.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea Im realllyyyy debating it. Its very pricy. Im not sure if its full size, im sure there is a couple of things full size in there though, especially at that price, but I could be wrong


Agreed with both of you. I don't mind getting duplicate items, especially ones that I really love and enjoy using, but those that are like "eh..it's decent, but nothing extraordinary" are the ones I prefer not getting. I honestly appreciate that Memebox listen to our concerns..(half the times), but they need to step up their games on alot of the stuff. I wish they bring back the free shipping on orders $60+ because I think that will get some people to spend more especially if all you gotta do is spend $60 to get free shipping. Coupon deals will work too, however it has to be reasonable. For example, this $5 off only works if you buy 3 boxes so let say you buy 3 boxes that are worth 23.00 each which is the standard. 

$23 x 3 = $69 + $6.99 (standard shipping) = $75.99 - $5.00 (coupon) = $70.99. And that's without any meme points that people have. 

To some, this might be a small amount, but to those that lives on a budget or something (like me..poor college student), it's not very budget friendly, especially if we don't know exactly whats in the boxes. It's fine if I know a spoiler or two because that could be the deciding factor or whether I buy or not. Spoilers encourages people to buy because it give them a chance to look up reviews (I'm sure there are some floating around) on the product(s) and will buy if it fits their needs or wants.

I would actually like a full size products that cost much more than the box itself. Like box 8 Caviar cleanser. It's almost 3x as much as the box and good thing I love it .

Again, I'm not going to say if coupon deals is a bad or good thing, but it has to be reasonable.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Agreed with both of you. I don't mind getting duplicate items, especially ones that I really love and enjoy using, but those that are like "eh..it's decent, but nothing extraordinary" are the ones I prefer not getting. I honestly appreciate that Memebox listen to our concerns..(half the times), but they need to step up their games on alot of the stuff. I wish they bring back the free shipping on orders $60+ because I think that will get some people to spend more especially if all you gotta do is spend $60 to get free shipping. Coupon deals will work too, however it has to be reasonable. For example, this $5 off only works if you buy 3 boxes so let say you buy 3 boxes that are worth 23.00 each which is the standard. 

$23 x 3 = $69 + $6.99 (standard shipping) = $75.99 - $5.00 (coupon) = $70.99. And that's without any meme points that people have. 

To some, this might be a small amount, but to those that lives on a budget or something (like me..poor college student), it's not very budget friendly, especially if we don't know exactly whats in the boxes. It's fine if I know a spoiler or two because that could be the deciding factor or whether I buy or not. Spoilers encourages people to buy because it give them a chance to look up reviews (I'm sure there are some floating around) on the product(s) and will buy if it fits their needs or wants.

I would actually like a full size products that cost much more than the box itself. Like box 8 Caviar cleanser. It's almost 3x as much as the box and good thing I love it .

Again, I'm not going to say if coupon deals is a bad or good thing, but it has to be reasonable.
YES!! omg, I wanted to purchase soo many individual things on memebox's site such as the shocking packs, but the dang shipping was the same price as that one individual product, and if I added another item, it went up in shipping, its just insane.....I'm mean, isnt the whole point of the memebox's, to try new products and get us to buy the full sizes from them eventually?? How are we suppose to do that if shipping is the price of my mortgage. When it comes to shipping, on ANY other site, thats what makes or breaks my purchases .


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Not sure If Im allowed to post links from youtube, but I found the holika holika cera cream ad. Lol interesting to say the least Holika Holika Cera Cream

It retails for 15$ On roserose shop


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure If Im allowed to post links from youtube, but I found the holika holika cera cream ad. Lol interesting to say the least Holika Holika Cera Cream

It retails for 15$ On roserose shop
Aww, I love Park Shin-hye


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 9, 2014)

> There there was a convo about this a few threads back, about it being memebox's error with putting either the state or zipcode wrong, thus is why USPS is having a hard time with the tracking. I dont think you should be hating on usps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My box came today, address, state, and zip were all correct. I hate on the USPS because I've had ridiculous problems with their service lately.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box came today, address, state, and zip were all correct. I hate on the USPS because I've had ridiculous problems with their service lately.
Sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbd90 (Apr 10, 2014)

ugh restock for #8 is already gone! If anyone doesn't want the caviar cleanser, I'll take it lol


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm still waiting for a #7 restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now if that came out and LB#4 was still available, I might just have to add another box...


----------



## veritazy (Apr 10, 2014)

but tbh the caviar cleanser retails for only $25+ on ebay...

they are jacking up the prices to make the box seem valuable.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 10, 2014)

> but tbh the caviar cleanser retails for only $25+ on ebay... they are jacking up the prices to make the box seem valuable.


 Yeah I saw a cream that they supposedly had for % 50 percent but that was the price you could find for in ebay! I think their prices go up a bit on promotion time lol


----------



## Luxx (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I saw a cream that they supposedly had for % 50 percent but that was the price you could find for in ebay! I think their prices go up a bit on promotion time lol
I don't like that lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 10, 2014)

I just got so angry with Memebox! My Memebox for Him is going back to Korea because they've made a mistake in my address! And it was supposed to be a present for my hubby






I know that everyone makes mistakes but I'm so disappointed...


----------



## veritazy (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got so angry with Memebox! My Memebox for Him is going back to Korea because they've made a mistake in my address! And it was supposed to be a present for my hubby





I know that everyone makes mistakes but I'm so disappointed...
I'm so sorry to hear that! True...I did mention several times in emails to meme to try and be more punctual with sending out confirmation mails on addresses AND double check all the addreses to make sure the postcodes and countries are right.*sigh* 

I hope they will compensate you somehow, or send it ASAP via concorde or something lol.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sharksoul24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I saw a cream that they supposedly had for % 50 percent but that was the price you could find for in ebay! I think their prices go up a bit on promotion time lol
True that lol. I think they have spies on this thread anyways, so what we said are taken into account. Can't make sales when there is another seller selling the same stuff for 1/3 of the prices on meme. :/


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so sorry to hear that! True...I did mention several times in emails to meme to try and be more punctual with sending out confirmation mails on addresses AND double check all the addreses to make sure the postcodes and countries are right.*sigh* 

I hope they will compensate you somehow, or send it ASAP via concorde or something lol.
I hope they'll resend my box as soon as possible... I don't really know why they keep on making this kind of mistakes. I understand they have a lot of packages going out but isn't it enough to print the address labels from our accounts or sth? Why is there even a mistake when the shipping address next to this order on my account is perfectly correct?

I asked them to verify my address for all the future orders, especially Memebox #9 as it ships soon. Hope they'll do it ASAP.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got so angry with Memebox! My Memebox for Him is going back to Korea because they've made a mistake in my address! And it was supposed to be a present for my hubby





I know that everyone makes mistakes but I'm so disappointed...
Maybe they should send it via EMS as it was their mistake. Sorry for you anyway.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

I finally received a reply from my email last Friday from Memebox regarding a coupon code I tried to use which didn't work (I found out quicker from this thread that the code had expired).

It was along the 'Too Bad So Sad' type of response, but also just NOT helpful. 

---------- Forwarded message ----------From: *Global CS* &lt;[email protected]&gt;Date: Wed, Apr 9, 2014 at 6:08 AMSubject: Re: Coupon Code for Memebox does not work  

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Apology for delay in replying!!!!

We cannot make adjustment for the orders that are already placed.

Sorry for not being much help. 
If there is anything else we can do better for you, please let us know anytime!   Thank you -----------------------------------------------------
The response implies I wanted them to adjust my already placed order. I wrote them an email BEFORE I placed my order (about code not working), waited a whole weekend (then broke down and purchased sans code) and received their response several days AFTER I placed my order.

All they had to say was that the code expired on DD-MMM-YY.  Maybe the customer service people are just overwhelmed / understaffed.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they'll resend my box as soon as possible... I don't really know why they keep on making this kind of mistakes. I understand they have a lot of packages going out but isn't it enough to print the address labels from our accounts or sth? Why is there even a mistake when the shipping address next to this order on my account is perfectly correct?

I asked them to verify my address for all the future orders, especially Memebox #9 as it ships soon. Hope they'll do it ASAP.
They supposevly verify the address at checkout, and than via paypal, and again before paying on their website, being redirected back. That's THREE times its being verified and they keep making mistakes, absurd!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 10, 2014)

> They supposevly verify the address at checkout, and than via paypal, and again before paying on their website, being redirected back. That's THREE times its being verified and they keep making mistakes, absurd!


 Dont forget that they also send out an email to verify your address before shipping dates for the boxes. So that makes it 4 times. If they still screw up even with 4 verifications..idk what to say. And most of the time, cant you copy and paste the address into the computer to print the label? If so, I dont see how they can still mess up.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box came today, address, state, and zip were all correct. I hate on the USPS because I've had ridiculous problems with their service lately.
ugh! lucky! at least you got yours!! I haven't gotten mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nor have I received a call back


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Dont forget that they also send out an email to verify your address before shipping dates for the boxes. So that makes it 4 times. If they still screw up even with 4 verifications..idk what to say. And most of the time, cant you copy and paste the address into the computer to print the label? If so, I dont see how they can still mess up.
Exactly! How can you make so many mistakes when the boxes should be sent automatically with our addresses printed from the account?

I just really hope it's the first and the last time it happened to me


----------



## veritazy (Apr 10, 2014)

I got my LB #1 restock today. I thought someone said the gel mist wont be in it so I was surprised to see it! I wanted mamonde item tho. Honestly dont mind swapping it out with the SEP mask..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! MY LUCKYBOX #1 RESTOCK










So I figured I got a different nail polish color (some got black, dark red and mine's watery nude..(tried it on..needed 2-3 coats). Also I didnt get the at:fox teabags which I am thankful for!


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 10, 2014)

I have to say, all this waiting coupled with the stories on their cs makes me have some buyers remorse. They were able to presale all these boxes but I wouldn't be surprised if they had a sudden influx of people canceling. It's just so long a wait that you start thinking about how it could go wrong. The bad cs doesn't help them whatsoever. I still want my boxes but I'm just not as interested and have no desire to purchase anything else.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say, all this waiting coupled with the stories on their cs makes me have some buyers remorse. They were able to presale all these boxes but I wouldn't be surprised if they had a sudden influx of people canceling. It's just so long a wait that you start thinking about how it could go wrong. The bad cs doesn't help them whatsoever. I still want my boxes but I'm just not as interested and have no desire to purchase anything else.
yea same here


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say, all this waiting coupled with the stories on their cs makes me have some buyers remorse. They were able to presale all these boxes but I wouldn't be surprised if they had a sudden influx of people canceling. It's just so long a wait that you start thinking about how it could go wrong. The bad cs doesn't help them whatsoever. I still want my boxes but I'm just not as interested and have no desire to purchase anything else.

Agreed.

I don't get as excited about new boxes as much anymore since I'm still waiting on my Luckybox #1 that wasn't the restock and just got word today that it got shipped BACK to koreaâ€¦ ugh


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 10, 2014)

If anything, memebox should stop going out with boxes for a moment and catch up on all these boxes and emails from the cs. they gonna start losing people if they don't get their act together. one worst way to lose [potential] customers, is having a bad customer service.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my LB #1 restock today. I thought someone said the gel mist wont be in it so I was surprised to see it! I wanted mamonde item tho. Honestly dont mind swapping it out with the SEP mask..
Wow..are there different versions of Luckybox #1 Restocked?? I still haven't received mine yet :c Hopefully soon...


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Wow..are there different versions of Luckybox #1 Restocked?? I still haven't received mine yet :c Hopefully soon...


 I am hoping to receive my LB 1 restock too. After hearing all the stories about boxes going back to Korea and wrong addresses, I can only hope that mine shows up also.


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like my LB #1 has been stuck in Incheon since the 4th. This is only my third Memebox, and the two previous boxes were from back when they did the express shipping with DHL, and I received both of those in record time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (Apr 10, 2014)

> Wow..are there different versions of Luckybox #1 Restocked?? I still haven't received mine yet :c Hopefully soon...


 Yeah it seems like one version has the gel mist in it and another one has the tea toc water tablets


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 10, 2014)

> Looks like my LB #1 has been stuck in Incheon since the 4th. This is only my third Memebox, and the two previous boxes were from back when they did the express shipping with DHL, and I received both of those in record time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here at this rate it is not getting here in a long time. I give a couple more weeks and see what happens. If I run out of patience at that point I will just request a refund on the box and other boxes.


----------



## kellsbells (Apr 10, 2014)

> Same here at this rate it is not getting here in a long time. I give a couple more weeks and see what happens. If I run out of patience at that point I will just request a refund on the box and other boxes.


 Me three. I hope it's not actually still in incheon and just that the tracking info. is wonky.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 10, 2014)

When I pre-ordered three memeboxes I was only charged shipping once. Not sure if this was a fluke and i'll end up being charged shipping latter, but right now I'm just going to call it a happy accident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Me three. I hope it's not actually still in incheon and just that the tracking info. is wonky.


 When it's showing Incheon it usually means it's left Incheon.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ramblingsofkai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



When I pre-ordered three memeboxes I was only charged shipping once. Not sure if this was a fluke and i'll end up being charged shipping latter, but right now I'm just going to call it a happy accident.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
No, they only charge shipping once if you order more than one box in a single order.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Looks like my LB #1 has been stuck in Incheon since the 4th. This is only my third Memebox, and the two previous boxes were from back when they did the express shipping with DHL, and I received both of those in record time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 My meme boxes and other items from Korea take 10 to 12 days.I am in NJ. Hope it shows up soon.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 11, 2014)

> Sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my memebox 8 was sent to someone in Philadelphia PA according to the tracking info they sent me. I am in Portland Oregon. When I wrote to cs I got an email saying that the box arrived today. Of course the DHL tracking says it was signed for in Philadelphia. I am so fed up with Memebox I have 13 boxes that are either on order or in transit and I am ready to cancel all that haven't been sent and return the ones when they arrive. Their shipping info isnt accurate, I have received boxes missing product, and a codes that never work. I understand that they are in a completely different country but they need to stop putting out new boxes that wont ship for several months from now and address the current issues that they have. I am so leary of this company going bust and losing the money that I have paid for all the future boxes. I admit I got caught up on the excitement of all the new boxes that they were releasing and wanted to buy them before they were sold out. I like the stuff that I have received. Has anyone here canceled orders and got refunds without issues?


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebeccabostwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like my LB #1 has been stuck in Incheon since the 4th. This is only my third Memebox, and the two previous boxes were from back when they did the express shipping with DHL, and I received both of those in record time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have found that my memebox tends to say INCHEON too after they ship it and never updates any status on where it is after it has left Korea. This happened to my box #8 as well, where all it said was Incheon and then I waited a bit longer and it arrived to me. Hopefully it will be the same. I do wish that they list out where it is after it's left Korea though. With express, they clearly showed that it arrived in my country, but somehow standard doesn't say at all.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 11, 2014)

> my memebox 8 was sent to someone in Philadelphia PA according to the tracking info they sent me. I am in Portland Oregon. When I wrote to cs I got an email saying that the box arrived today. Of course the DHL tracking says it was signed for in Philadelphia. I am so fed up with Memebox I have 13 boxes that are either on order or in transit and I am ready to cancel all that haven't been sent and return the ones when they arrive. Their shipping info isnt accurate, I have received boxes missing product, and a codes that never work. I understand that they are in a completely different country but they need to stop putting out new boxes that wont ship for several months from now and address the current issues that they have. I am so leary of this company going bust and losing the money that I have paid for all the future boxes. I admit I got caught up on the excitement of all the new boxes that they were releasing and wanted to buy them before they were sold out. I like the stuff that I have received. Has anyone here canceled orders and got refunds without issues?


 I was refunded for tax they charged me on two of my orders. One one of those boxes they did not ship on the original ship date, because of the refund, I think they thought it was a refunded order, not just tax. While it took two or three days for me to get a reply in my email, once I did, I was given a new ship date for my box and it arrived timely after that. They shipped it to me using express shipping. DHL. It arrived in three days. It seems like they answered my email on a Sunday if I remember correctly. My guess for you is this is a tracking # mix up and they gave you another customers # I would ask them to resend my box express again and verify the address with them. In your letter. In my opinion, they do give refunds, and they do make up for box mistakes. If you just ready to call it a day. You should get a refund if you ask for one.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


my memebox 8 was sent to someone in Philadelphia PA according to the tracking info they sent me. I am in Portland Oregon. When I wrote to cs I got an email saying that the box arrived today. Of course the DHL tracking says it was signed for in Philadelphia. I am so fed up with Memebox I have 13 boxes that are either on order or in transit and I am ready to cancel all that haven't been sent and return the ones when they arrive. Their shipping info isnt accurate, I have received boxes missing product, and a codes that never work. I understand that they are in a completely different country but they need to stop putting out new boxes that wont ship for several months from now and address the current issues that they have. I am so leary of this company going bust and losing the money that I have paid for all the future boxes. I admit I got caught up on the excitement of all the new boxes that they were releasing and wanted to buy them before they were sold out. I like the stuff that I have received.
Has anyone here canceled orders and got refunds without issues?

Yea,  that would tick me off and I personally would cancel all my orders if this happened to me more than once.

All this waiting is....boring me..


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


my memebox 8 was sent to someone in Philadelphia PA according to the tracking info they sent me. I am in Portland Oregon. When I wrote to cs I got an email saying that the box arrived today. Of course the DHL tracking says it was signed for in Philadelphia. I am so fed up with Memebox I have 13 boxes that are either on order or in transit and I am ready to cancel all that haven't been sent and return the ones when they arrive. Their shipping info isnt accurate, I have received boxes missing product, and a codes that never work. I understand that they are in a completely different country but they need to stop putting out new boxes that wont ship for several months from now and address the current issues that they have. I am so leary of this company going bust and losing the money that I have paid for all the future boxes. I admit I got caught up on the excitement of all the new boxes that they were releasing and wanted to buy them before they were sold out. I like the stuff that I have received.
Has anyone here canceled orders and got refunds without issues?
That's seriously wrong! I hope you'll get them to send you another box because that's just unacceptable. I'm still waiting for any answer on my Memebox for Him which was sent back to Korea this morning. I really hope they'll answer soon and resend it even sooner because I'm also kind of losing my patience here. And have been also toying with an idea of canceling some future boxes.

It's just so annoying they took our money for all the next boxes and don't seem to care about appropriate service anymore.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

new member to the forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

you make some good points.


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's seriously wrong! I hope you'll get them to send you another box because that's just unacceptable. I'm still waiting for any answer on my Memebox for Him which was sent back to Korea this morning. I really hope they'll answer soon and resend it even sooner because I'm also kind of losing my patience here. And have been also toying with an idea of canceling some future boxes.

It's just so annoying they took our money for all the next boxes and don't seem to care about appropriate service anymore.
I ordered a sample from china and I made them send me a sample first before I would buy from them. this made them prove to me they were serious and would do things right


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My meme boxes and other items from Korea take 10 to 12 days.I am in NJ. Hope it shows up soon.
yea, I heard that it can take three to four weeks to ship to the us from another country. when they say it like in "weeks form" it doesn't seems that long but THATS A MONTH! lol


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah it seems like one version has the gel mist in it and another one has the tea toc water tablets
How much is the kit?


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anything, memebox should stop going out with boxes for a moment and catch up on all these boxes and emails from the cs. they gonna start losing people if they don't get their act together. one worst way to lose [potential] customers, is having a bad customer service. 
you are right. if people are putting their trust into a company and buying from the company and the company takes the money and doesn't care about shipping or keeping contact the people will leave real quick and the company will get shut down


----------



## OiiO (Apr 11, 2014)

Did anybody else notice that Box #13 is now available? I was thinking about getting it along with two Mask Boxes #2, but ended up buying #13 alone. As much as I love Korean products, I just can't use up all these things within a reasonable amount of time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

OOooo they added more boxes!!! restocked #7, restocked LB 1, restocked #4 and have a makeup edition! Im buying them all!!


----------



## Cola (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh wow! They had Superbox #8 by Missha but it's sold out now. I didn't even get the email. Did they even send one? Lol I feel as though I really have to check the website or I'll miss out! Oh well, probably better for me and my wallet. Plus, I'll be disappointed if this ends up as a similar situation to TFS Superbox. Edit: lol ok I think it was a glitch or some kind of human error. I've just refreshed the web page and it's gone. So, my guess is that the box will be for sale soon. Anyone planning to purchase this box?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wow! They had Superbox #8 by Missha but it's sold out now. I didn't even get the email. Did they even send one? Lol I feel as though I really have to check the website or I'll miss out! Oh well, probably better for me and my wallet. Plus, I'll be disappointed if this ends up as a similar situation to TFS Superbox.

Edit: lol ok I think it was a glitch or some kind of human error. I've just refreshed the web page and it's gone. So, my guess is that the box will be for sale soon. Anyone planning to purchase this box?
Yea Ill probably buy it


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

I found this code, and it works... I think its for only 1 memepoint  *REWARD-3346-KVY27-CEHE*


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 11, 2014)

Help...Is it safe to download the software for tracking? It's in Korean and I'm not sure what I'm downloading.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Missha superbox is now for sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 11, 2014)

Awww I wanted #7 as a gift for someone as I loved everything in that box. It's so high value! Too bad they aren't shipping here anymore..

And omg..makeup edition for $23! I'm officially jealous.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 11, 2014)

Mother effer, I just ordered the Lucky Box 1.  That's the one I've been wanting the worst since I first saw them!  I also have orders out for Lucky Box 2 and 3.  I'm going to be 100% set on skincare after this!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow took forever for Superbox 5# to sell out


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Damn it.. need to add in another box. I have lb 4 and 1 in.. been waiting on 1 since ever. Maybe I should just buy those two only.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Damn it.. need to add in another box. I have lb 4 and 1 in.. been waiting on 1 since ever. Maybe I should just buy those two only.
Im having a hard time as well, I've added anti-aging, Missha box and Lb 1 = $140 canadian.. I don't know if I should order all three, or only 2...


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 11, 2014)

I want buy box 7 or  the makeup box but payment of box 9 is coming in 3 days DX


----------



## QueenJane (Apr 11, 2014)

i have the missha box in my cart....


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone else get "payment review"in the status after they order from memebox? Because I hope paypal does not try to reverse my payments again!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Im having a hard time as well, I'veÂ added anti-aging, Missha box and Lb 1 = $140 canadian.. I don't know if I should order all three, or only 2...


 Im not gonna get the anti aging nor the makeup edition because makeup is a personal choice. I dont want a foundation color that is way to light on my face and I cant blend it in. I think im just gonna get 2. Unless they come with something fast. I hope 1 doesnt run out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit:: I brought both LB 1 &amp; 4. I didnt find anything else I liked so...yeah. I think imma stop now after this. Im already having LB 1, 2, 3 &amp; 4, Box# 11 - 16 coming. Should be enough products to last me till end of the year. Probably will stick to luckybox for now..we'll see. Does anyone know when they will ship the LB 1 restock? The cream cheese better be in it as thats the main reason why I got it. otherwise....


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Im not gonna get the anti aging nor the makeup edition because makeup is a personal choice. I dont want a foundation color that is way to light on my face and I cant blend it in.
I think im just gonna get 2. Unless they come with something fast. I hope 1 doesnt run out yet






Edit:: I brought both LB 1 &amp; 4. I didnt find anything else I liked so...yeah. I think imma stop now after this. Im already having LB 1, 2, 3 &amp; 4, Box# 11 - 16 coming. Should be enough products to last me till end of the year. Probably will stick to luckybox for now..we'll see.

Does anyone know when they will ship the LB 1 restock? The cream cheese better be in it as thats the main reason why I got it. otherwise....

They will probably ship it within 2-3 business days after payment.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Â  They will probably ship it within 2-3 business days after payment.


 Did u brought the anti again and missha? 140 is a lot..is that including the 5 off?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Im done purchasing memebox's now.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did u brought the anti again and missha? 140 is a lot..is that including the 5 off?
Yea it was including the 5$ off.  I purchase all 3 - Missha, Anti-aging  &amp; LB 1 = 140$ CDN - Payment was reversed because of an error with paypal processing, so Now I have to wait for that to be refunded, which could be 5-10 days..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - So I had to REORDER NOW The Missha box and The LB1 - 82$ CDN. I will wait later until I reorder the Anti aging kit, as Im a little heated from that error paypal just made. I'm out 140$ lol


----------



## veritazy (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Does anyone know when they will ship the LB 1 restock? The cream cheese better be in it as thats the main reason why I got it. otherwise....
It was shipped 1st April. I got mine already and it took a week to reach Europe.

And yes, so far the cream cheese is in the restock boxes


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> It was shipped 1st April. I got mine already and it took a week to reach Europe. And yes, so far the cream cheese is in the restock boxesÂ


 No I was talking about the restock one that they just put up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Yea it was including the 5$ off.Â  I purchase all 3 - Missha, Anti-agingÂ  &amp; LB 1 = 140$ CDN - Payment was reversed because of an error with paypal processing, so Now I have to wait for that to be refunded, which could be 5-10 days..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - So I had to REORDER NOW The Missha box and The LB1 - 82$ CDN. I will wait later until I reorder the Anti aging kit, as Im a little heated from that error paypal just made. I'm out 140$ lol


 Awh im sorry. I didnt had a problem checking out with paypal. Maybe something is going on with paypal..weird how so much places having technical difficulties


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have the missha box in my cart....
Me too! Just looked at the missha site and i'm in love,but $49...


----------



## Luxx (Apr 11, 2014)

Ughh, they just restocked the face shop box that I really want....when will this ever stop


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 11, 2014)

So I sprang for the three for $5 off coupon, and got the mask #2, Makeup edition memebox, and the Missha box.

My boyfriends Men's box showed up today. He wasn't expecting it so I'm not sure how thrilled he was with my surprise, but I think he'll use most of what he received.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Help...Is it safe to download the software for tracking? It's in Korean and I'm not sure what I'm downloading.
Press cancel when those pop-ups come and it should load the tracking page.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 11, 2014)

So tempted..wouldn't mind buying a few boxes now, CAN THEY JUST RE-INTRODUCE INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING ALREADY? ; ;


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 11, 2014)

I told myself I was holding off on more Memeboxes, but I ended up getting the Missha box (love Missha), the anti-aging box, and luckybox 4. What is wrong with me?? I already don't have room for all my beauty stuff!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 12, 2014)

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like the first three boxes were so much nicer. They had more products. I got the Superbox 4 with the makeup and I was sorta disappointed that it only had 4 products and it was 16.99 more than regular boxes. It seems like the Luckyboxes and Superboxes often lack value and they cost more. Speaking of Luckyboxes I ordered an extra Luckybox 1 (a restocked one) thinking it would have different items. Has anyone gotten theirs? Does it have the same products as the first one? If so if anyone is interested in getting it send me a PM I had planned on putting it on ebay but if someone is interested let me know. I will send you the details in my reply. I will also have an extra Superbox 2 ( the one with the makeup). Also, for those of us who have ordered practically every box they have put out. I started adding all the boxes that I have ordered to my wishlist and in the note section I put down when it was ordered and when it will ship. I dont know if it is just me but I have a hard time keeping track of all the boxes. And when they send a tracking number and list an order number that actually has more than one box ordered, Ii have to go through my order history to find the original order number and then look for the order number for each shipment. I use an app called SHIPRACK on my phone snd I put in the tracking number and what box. Its nice because I can track orders that I receive and ones that I have sent. I have several boxes that have been sitting In Seoul for nearly a week. I wish they would Hurry up and start heading this way.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 12, 2014)

> I told myself I was holding off on more Memeboxes, but I ended up getting the Missha box (love Missha), the anti-aging box, and luckybox 4. What is wrong with me?? I already don't have room for all my beauty stuff!Â


I did the same thing. I ordered 3 more boxes. It is so darn addicting. I have so much beauty and skin stuff from various subscription boxes that I have started selling stuff on ebay. I need a 12 step program for my addiction to sample boxes. I keep wanting to canel one of my subs Glossybox,Ipsy and Popsugar but I can't seem to do it. Glossybox has been a let down the past couple of boxes. Last month and this box have been free because I used my glossydots. I think I am going to take a break from think I am going to take a break from the three boxes since I am going to getting a bunch of Meme boxes.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like the first three boxes were so much nicer. They had more products. I got the Superbox 4 with the makeup and I was sorta disappointed that it only had 4 products and it was 16.99 more than regular boxes.
It seems like the Luckyboxes and Superboxes often lack value and they cost more. Speaking of Luckyboxes I ordered an extra Luckybox 1 (a restocked one) thinking it would have different items. Has anyone gotten theirs? Does it have the same products as the first one? If so if anyone is interested in getting it send me a PM I had planned on putting it on ebay but if someone is interested let me know. I will send you the details in my reply. I will also have an extra Superbox 2 ( the one with the makeup).
Also, for those of us who have ordered practically every box they have put out. I started adding all the boxes that I have ordered to my wishlist and in the note section I put down when it was ordered and when it will ship. I dont know if it is just me but I have a hard time keeping track of all the boxes. And when they send a tracking number and list an order number that actually has more than one box ordered, Ii have to go through my order history to find the original order number and then look for the order number for each shipment. I use an app called SHIPRACK on my phone snd I put in the tracking number and what box. Its nice because I can track orders that I receive and ones that I have sent. I have several boxes that have been sitting In Seoul for nearly a week. I wish they would Hurry up and start heading this way.
The reason why its been sitting in Seoul for 1 week, is because it was dispatched overseas, and has not hit you're country yet, and it has not updated yet. It has left Seoul.


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 12, 2014)

Man my box has been in incheon since the 4th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Apr 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Helen Ho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Man my box has been in incheon since the 4th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This really confused me during my first order. I'm pretty sure that once it reaches incheon it will ALWAYS say incheon on the korean tracking site. After several days to a week (presumably of processing time in S Korea and/or transpacific shipping), you can begin tracking the package on USPS.  The korean tracking site wont update once USPS takes over. -- Mine didnt anyway. 

Probably your package is no longer in korea. Try putting the tracking number into USPS, DHL, or whoever your carrier is.


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 12, 2014)

> This really confused me during my first order. I'm pretty sure that once it reaches incheon it will ALWAYS say incheon on the korean tracking site. After several days to a week (presumably of processing time in S Korea and/or transpacific shipping), you can begin tracking the package on USPS. Â The korean tracking site wont update once USPS takes over. -- Mine didnt anyway.Â  Probably your package is no longer in korea.Â


 I am no longer able to track mine through the EMS site anymore and I tracked it on the USPS website. On the USPS site it says that it is in Korea April 4th that is the last update. I have given up tracking it I just hope that it shows up soon.


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pup2013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am no longer able to track mine through the EMS site anymore and I tracked it on the USPS website. On the USPS site it says that it is in Korea April 4th that is the last update. I have given up tracking it I just hope that it shows up soon.
Yeah mine says that too. Should we be concerned? I mean it did say 17-24 days so I don't know if I should just wait or email them. Damn you international shipping (shake fist in air)


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am going to give it a couple more weeks and see how it goes. Also, try to forget about it and it will be a pleasant surprise if it shows up.


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This really confused me during my first order. I'm pretty sure that once it reaches incheon it will ALWAYS say incheon on the korean tracking site. After several days to a week (presumably of processing time in S Korea and/or transpacific shipping), you can begin tracking the package on USPS.  The korean tracking site wont update once USPS takes over. -- Mine didnt anyway. 

Probably your package is no longer in korea. Try putting the tracking number into USPS, DHL, or whoever your carrier is. 
How long did it take for your memebox?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 13, 2014)

Ugh, does anyone else feel like it's been forever since a box has been shipped? I feel like I'm checking here every day for some kind of spoiler/ pictures etc and nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Helen Ho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long did it take for your memebox? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Helen Ho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah mine says that too. Should we be concerned? I mean it did say 17-24 days so I don't know if I should just wait or email them. Damn you international shipping (shake fist in air)


Most of my memeboxes have arrived between 2-3weeks after shipping date.  I dont really expect them to come any faster. Very rarely they will surprise me and come faster - but its only happened once.  (I had one package arrive 1.5wks after shipping date -- although the shipping date was 2d later then expected. It was very unexpected.)  I wouldnt worry at all until it has been over 3wks.

At this point I just relax and wait for them to come ~2.5-3 wks after shipping. With that expectation, I've never been disappointed. Ive never had one much later then 3wks. I'd probably start worrying after 24days, then I'd email customer service.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 13, 2014)

Did anyone ever get any word on when the luckybox #1 restock would be shipping out?


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Loves2BPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Most of my memeboxes have arrived between 2-3weeks after shipping date.  I dont really expect them to come any faster. Very rarely they will surprise me and come faster - but its only happened once.  (I had one package arrive 1.5wks after shipping date -- although the shipping date was 2d later then expected. It was very unexpected.)  I wouldnt worry at all until it has been over 3wks.

At this point I just relax and wait for them to come ~2.5-3 wks after shipping. With that expectation, I've never been disappointed. Ive never had one much later then 3wks. I'd probably start worrying after 24days, then I'd email customer service. 
Thanks I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Helen Ho (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone ever get any word on when the luckybox #1 restock would be shipping out?  
They started shipping them on april 1st. I bought the restocked luckybox too.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Helen Ho* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They started shipping them on april 1st. I bought the restocked luckybox too.

Didn't it sell out and get restocked again since then though?  When I bought it on the 11th, I'm somewhat sure it was restocked on that day.  I wasn't sure if that would count as a separate shipment for them and they just hadn't updated the site yet.  I did see it said shipping on April 1st on the box page.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 13, 2014)

> Didn't it sell out and get restocked again since then though? Â When I bought it on the 11th, I'm somewhat sure it was restocked on that day. Â I wasn't sure if thatÂ would count as a separate shipment for them and they just hadn't updated the site yet. Â I did see it said shipping on April 1st on the box page.


 Yes it didn't mention another shipping date for the restocked "luckybox1 restocked". I tend to believe both versions were supposed to shipped on the same day though since there are 2 versions of that box already among those of us who received and usually the restocked versions differ from one another by a little...


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 13, 2014)

> It was shipped 1st April. I got mine already and it took a week to reach Europe. And yes, so far the cream cheese is in the restock boxesÂ


what other boxes have the cheese cream been in. I have received it twice already. I sold some cosmetics lots on ebay and included one of the jars. I noticed today when I was going into Walgreens they had these advertisement for a Japanese skin care line that they will start carrying. I had never heard of it. I will have to look at the name next time I go in. The advertisement was kinda like a wrap aroung the security sensors at the doors.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 13, 2014)

> Ughh, they just restocked the face shop box that I really want....when will this ever stop


I cant find the faceshop box listed in all the boxes. Which box is it?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I cant find the faceshop box listed in all the boxes. Which box is it?
You should have received a "secret" email from memebox, in order to, order this box, they sent the email out on saturday, or friday, it was an email exclusive. Check you're email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mctrader07 (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, thats sooo cool ! Koreans are known for their quality. They would be dishonored and feel shame if they made cheap stuff, like chinese goods. Koreans love quality and being perfectionists. Most koreans I know are doctors or high end fields of work. They strive to be the best in everything and will not go cheap, do shortcuts in any product or cheat people cause it goes against their ethics. This box looks awesome !
I know that the Japanese create great quality as well. it is for honor


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, does anyone else feel like it's been forever since a box has been shipped? I feel like I'm checking here every day for some kind of spoiler/ pictures etc and nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah. But a bunch of boxes start shipping in a couple of days, so not much longer to wait! XD


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes it didn't mention another shipping date for the restocked "luckybox1 restocked".

I tend to believe both versions were supposed to shipped on the same day though since there are 2 versions of that box already among those of us who received and usually the restocked versions differ from one another by a little...

Boo, I didn't realize the restock didn't have all the same goodies in it.  I haven't been following this thread because I was trying to avoid buying anymore boxes, hah.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 13, 2014)

Yess about 2 weeks (probably after easter) till I'll receive more boxes! So excited~

Anyone noticed korean facial mists are more scented than western ones? I have tried a few,  eg: the Too Cool For School one, Jeju Mist from TFS. I gotta say I love them tho! 

I'm most excited about getting the oil and trouble box~ 






I hope to see some Innisfree products, ANYTHING from O'sum AC omija line, a facial oil perhaps and BB cream, please! I don't think we would want more cleansers. Cleanser overload atm and face might fall off at this rate...


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone return a box because they didn't like the contents inside?


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have found that my memebox tends to say INCHEON too after they ship it and never updates any status on where it is after it has left Korea. This happened to my box #8 as well, where all it said was Incheon and then I waited a bit longer and it arrived to me. Hopefully it will be the same. I do wish that they list out where it is after it's left Korea though. With express, they clearly showed that it arrived in my country, but somehow standard doesn't say at all. 
Thank you for the heads up!! Hopefully my will get here before too long.


----------



## rebeccabostwick (Apr 13, 2014)

(Sorry if this has been asked before; the search function didn't bring up many results.)

After trying the Bio-Medi Masks from Box 7, I really want to try more sheet masks. For those of you who like using them, where is the best place to purchase more? Is the Mask Box from Memebox a good deal?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rebeccabostwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  (Sorry if this has been asked before; the search function didn't bring up many results.)

After trying the Bio-Medi Masks from Box 7, I really want to try more sheet masks. For those of you who like using them, where is the best place to purchase more? Is the Mask Box from Memebox a good deal? 
They haven't shipped out the Mask Memebox's yet, but Im sure it will ba an amazing deal/box!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 14, 2014)

> You should have received a "secret" email from memebox, in order to, order this box, they sent the email out on saturday, or friday, it was an email exclusive. Check you're email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got an email but the faceshop box wasnt one that was listed.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 14, 2014)

> They haven't shipped out the Mask Memebox's yet, but Im sure it will ba an amazing deal/box!


 Yup, I think the mask box is a great value box if you like masks. I ordered 2 boxes because I love masks and korean masks isn't cheap. The 1st item revealed a while ago:- MEMEBOX THE MASK EDITION #2 SPOILER FIRST ITEM REVEALED!: Keyskin's Gold Hydro Gel Eye &amp; Spot Patch The first item.




Ebay selling USD13.88 Roseroseshop selling USD14 And for sheet mask, one piece will cost around USD2-3. I can easily get all kinds of sheet masks here (in Malaysia) but a box of 5pcs Korean sheet masks cost around USD13, and that's during sales or promotion. If I can ordered more, I will definitely do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So in conclusion (for me). This box is a must buy box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 14, 2014)

Today is the day they're charging for Memebox #9, right?


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Today is the day they're charging for Memebox #9, right?Â


 Yep, my account was already charged.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep, my account was already charged.
I was already charged too.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got an email but the faceshop box wasnt one that was listed.
"200 MEMEBOX subscribers will have the opportunity to purchase SUPERBOX by THEFACESHOP only through this email!"

My sister didn't get the email either, I think it was random?


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 14, 2014)

Disappointed that Memebox took my money for box 9 but I couldn't apply my $13 worth of credits.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Disappointed that Memebox took my money for box 9 but I couldn't apply my $13 worth of credits.


 They disclosed this at the time of the pre order that you couldn't use points for this box.Personally I liked not paying until right before shipping. Like many ladies here, I have hundreds invested for boxes paid months in advance.


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They disclosed this at the time of the pre order that you couldn't use points for this box.Personally I liked not paying until right before shipping. Like many ladies here, I have hundreds invested for boxes paid months in advance.
Okay, thanks. I think it was so long ago I forgot.

I agree, I prefer to pay closer to when they ship, but I'd also like to use my credits.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, thanks. I think it was so long ago I forgot.

I agree, I prefer to pay closer to when they ship, but I'd also like to use my credits.
Totally agree


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 14, 2014)

> "200 MEMEBOX subscribers will have the opportunity to purchase SUPERBOX by THEFACESHOP only through this email!" My sister didn't get the email either, I think it was random?


THANKS!!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 14, 2014)

I just received my first Memebox, #8. I love it! Question for the beauty experts here...in your opinion, is the Snow White lightening cream safe to use? I usually don't use whitening creams but this is a different ingredient than I am familiar with - niacinanide. Any thoughts? PS: I think I'm addicted to Memebox already :/


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 14, 2014)

I assume you mean niacinamide (I couldn't find anything about niacinanide and I don't think that's a proper suffix for chemistry). Niacin is converted to niacinamide in the body if you take too much of it, it's part of the vitamin B group. From what I understand, it's highly used in order to treat acne and for skin whitening purposes (it does this by inhibiting melanin transfer into your cells). I wasn't able to find any sort of health warning for topical use. Paula's Choice (a company I respect a lot for taking skin care science seriously) also gives it a thumbs up. 

So assuming all of the other ingredients in the Snow White cream are safe, go for it!

P.S. I think we're all addicted to Memebox now... D:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 14, 2014)

> I assume you mean niacinamide (I couldn't find anything about niacinanide and I don't think that's a proper suffix for chemistry). Niacin is converted to niacinamide in the body if you take too much of it, it's part of the vitamin B group. From what I understand, it's highly used in order to treat acne and for skin whitening purposes (it does this by inhibiting melanin transfer into your cells). I wasn't able to find any sort of health warning for topical use. Paula's Choice (a company I respect a lot for taking skin care science seriously) also gives it a thumbs up.Â  So assuming all of the other ingredients in the Snow White cream are safe, go for it! P.S. I think we're all addicted to Memebox now... D:


 Thank you so much! Yes, you got it right. Sorry about the typo. I think I will give it a try. Thanks a bunch! Memebox is just on another level from all the other subscription boxes I have received. So happy I found it via this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## payopayo (Apr 14, 2014)

Just wondering, is there anyone from that period of time a couple weeks ago when there were MAJOR shipping problems and no one was getting their boxes who STILL haven't gotten their box?

I wasn't one of them, but I'm waiting on my LB #1 restock now and I'm hoping they've caught up on shipping issues since my tracking hasn't moved...


----------



## Pup2013 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Just wondering, is there anyoneÂ from that period of time a couple weeks ago when there were MAJOR shipping problems and no one was getting their boxes who STILL haven't gotten their box? I wasn't one of them, but I'm waiting on my LB #1 restock now and I'm hoping they've caught up on shipping issues since my tracking hasn't moved...


 I am also waiting on my LB1 restock and based on previous comments it looks like it will take 2-3 weeks before we receive it.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 14, 2014)

Took one of my boxes almost a month to get to me, if that is of any use. It got held hostage in incheon, I think, with other ppls and finally escaped.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2014)

It's really weird because so far, I've gotten all my Memeboxes in a week or two. Really fast for overseas shipping. Are you guys located somewhere other than the US? That might be a factor, I guess. The box 8 restock shipped just a couple days ago and it already processed through San Francisco, so I should have it in another 1-2 days.


----------



## Gchatt (Apr 14, 2014)

> Â  Here is my video of 5.2. A mod can tell me to delete if if we aren't allowed to post our videos here.Â





> I am also waiting on my LB1 restock and based on previous comments it looks like it will take 2-3 weeks before we receive it.


 I am waiting too on LB1 restock that has been in icheon FOREVER!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 14, 2014)

I am in uk. That was a multi country issue that time though. There was a discussion of it earlier in this thread.


----------



## payopayo (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm from the US too!  I was just curious if, even after that whole fiasco, if there was anyone who STILL hadn't received their Superboxes or whatever it was that wasn't getting shipped. I don't mind waiting 2-3 weeks for my LB #1 RS, as long as I know it will arrive....eventually...haha


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've got 4 boxes shopping this week - woohoo can't wait!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 15, 2014)

> I've got 4 boxes shopping this week - woohoo can't wait!


 Same as me. Plus other none memeboxes... Mad weeks to come


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just received my first Memebox, #8. I love it!

Question for the beauty experts here...in your opinion, is the Snow White lightening cream safe to use? I usually don't use whitening creams but this is a different ingredient than I am familiar with - niacinanide. Any thoughts?

PS: I think I'm addicted to Memebox already :/

Niacinamide is common in skin lightener/brightener products.  It's used in things that advertise getting rid of your dark spots or unevenness in skin tone.  Don't worry, it won't turn you white and the effects aren't permanent.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## liljeweli (Apr 15, 2014)

So excited! I received my first Memebox today! The Luckybox #1 restocked and it had the Gel Mist!!




I was a bit down since some of the restocked boxes didn't include them..

Great start to a Monday!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liljeweli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited! I received my first Memebox today! The Luckybox #1 restocked and it had the Gel Mist!! 



 I was a bit down since some of the restocked boxes didn't include them..

Great start to a Monday! 

Was that the only difference?  I mean, everything else was the same as the first round?


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *liljeweli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited! I received my first Memebox today! The Luckybox #1 restocked and it had the Gel Mist!! 



 I was a bit down since some of the restocked boxes didn't include them..

Great start to a Monday! 
Woohoo!  Glad you got the box you wanted.  I also want the gel mist, and I'll be soooo sad if I don't end up getting it.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

> I've got 4 boxes shopping this week - woohoo can't wait!


 Me also Kinda hoping they combined them all and ship DHL


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ye



> Me also Kinda hoping they combined them all and ship DHL


 Yeah me too. The last time I had multiple boxes on one day my shopping was ungraded - fingers crossed!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

Memebox  Global 9# is up for sale!


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 15, 2014)

Memebox now ship to these countries:- Australia Japan Taiwan US Canada Hong Kong Just checked their website a minute ago.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 15, 2014)

Hopefully next Malaysia!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 15, 2014)

Uh oh.. just realized the card I had on file with PayPal expired at the end of March! So I didn't get charged for box 9. I emailed them but it always takes so long to hear back..hopefully I can still get my box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hopefully next Malaysia!!!
And Europe!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 15, 2014)

> Memebox now ship to these countries:- Australia Japan Taiwan US Canada Hong Kong Just checked their website a minute ago.


 Holy cr*p!!! I've just placed an order for the Missha box and it went through okay!!! I'm in Australia


----------



## Jane George (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine still shows only three. Europe next. I wonder if it is due to drop in orders.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

oOOooo They got a memebox Mini!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 15, 2014)

i would love to be able to order 7 more boxes as it will be the only presents i will be getting sunday ,working on your birthday sucks , even easter sunday, please will uk come next.


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Now there's Memebox Mini?? haha   Mini #1
Be the first to review this product


For real beauty explorer, we are launching Memebox Mini.  Only with $15 including shipping, you will get your hands on to 3~6 beauty products from Korea.        We prepared the perfect box for those of  you looking for mini version of our Memebox, especially to try out the right product for your skin or to explore what K-beauty can offer!


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ordered the memebox mini..just to see how is it. I mean..how small can the box itself be? Unless all they will put in is sample packets..


----------



## eliu8108 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was about to order the mini box until I scrolled down and saw

"Memebox mini will include deluxe and pouch samples!"

I'll hold off purchasing until there are maybe spoilers or pictures.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Just bought this and the Missha superbox


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was about to order the mini box until I scrolled down and saw

"Memebox mini will include deluxe and pouch samples!"

I'll hold off purchasing until there are maybe spoilers or pictures.

I'll spoil it for you when I get mine (in a month or however long it takes to get here).


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was about to order the mini box until I scrolled down and saw

"Memebox mini will include deluxe and pouch samples!"

I'll hold off purchasing until there are maybe spoilers or pictures.
Good catch! I was about to order one, but think I'll hold off now.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *payopayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm from the US too!  I was just curious if, even after that whole fiasco, if there was anyone who STILL hadn't received their Superboxes or whatever it was that wasn't getting shipped. I don't mind waiting 2-3 weeks for my LB #1 RS, as long as I know it will arrive....eventually...haha
I haven't received my Luckybox #1 (NOT restock) and it was shipped out in Februaryâ€¦ it apparently did a HUGE loop around me.. (such a tease and frustration) and then got sent back to korea.

Memebox just emailed me this morning to tell me that they are sending me out another box via express shipping.. so i hope to get it soon!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

I just purchased MiniMemebox 1# &amp; Memebox 9# I now have 19 boxes coming lol - Madness


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll spoil it for you when I get mine (in a month or however long it takes to get here).
It ships out May 24th.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 15, 2014)

omg memebox mini. i can't...i just can't... too cute~ 



 

i hope we have a smooth postal week ahead!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It ships out May 24th.
I thought it shipped out right away because I had just been looking at the #9 restock.  I was so sad when I realized it wouldn't ship forever!

However I did email them and asked for a little clarification on what "pouches" meant.  Hopefully they get back to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 15, 2014)

The Lucky Box #1 restock that I ordered on April 11th shipped out today!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## MissKris17 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just purchased MiniMemebox 1# &amp; Memebox 9# I now have 19 boxes coming lol - Madness
Oh, wouldn't it be so fun to open them all at once.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 15, 2014)

I was instantly tempted (and succumbed to said temptation) by the MiniBox. I had $5 worth of Meme Points so I used it.

I think my count is now something like 5 MemeBoxes and an eyeliner set.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, wouldn't it be so fun to open them all at once.
Tiring yet fun, yes lol


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am getting 3 of the mini meme boxes.I do some fb gift exchanges and will be doing the summer secret fairy on here on MUT and they will come in handy.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can't edit on my phone but the memebundle3 code works for 3 of these and free shipping. Cost is 40 total for 3 of these yayyyyy


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 16, 2014)

UPDATE! Next country added - Singapore Mine just next to Singapore so pray hard.... Malaysia next. I have many boxes to buy and couldn't resist on the cute little Mini Memebox.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 16, 2014)

> Memebox now ship to these countries:- Australia Japan Taiwan US Canada Hong Kong Just checked their website a minute ago.


 Idk if i should hurrah for my desire to buy or cry for my walllet... i hope they resume shipping to everywhere else soon!!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 16, 2014)

> THANKS!!!!


 I didn't get the email either so I'm guessing is a restock and they are only emailing people who didn't get it the first time.


----------



## payopayo (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you guys think of the mini box?  I was really excited when I first saw it but...3 ~ 6 products, with pouch/packet samples counting towards that number? I'd be disappointed if I spent $15 on it and there was only a few meager samples inside... (especially considering I got my LB #3 for $16 because I had memepoints!)

Interestingly, I checked the listing for it just now and they've edited the description. It no longer says "3~6 products", instead it's a "a whole array" of samples. Trying to hide the small number to keep potential buyers from getting discouraged, perhaps?


----------



## amidea (Apr 16, 2014)

my luckybox #1 restock is on the way, and i really wanted that gel mist too.  so of course i traded for it, and now i may or may not be getting it anyway... if i do, i will have an extra available for any of you guys who want it but don't get it!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 16, 2014)

> I didn't get the email either so I'm guessing is a restock and they are only emailing people who didn't get it the first time.


I didn't get it the first time around as it was sold out.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy cr*p!!! I've just placed an order for the Missha box and it went through okay!!! I'm in Australia
OHMYGOSHHH!!!! My wish have been answered!! Super excited! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you Memebox *orders everything* Not healthy for my wallet though :'(


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 16, 2014)

> OHMYGOSHHH!!!! My wish have been answered!! Super excited! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you Memebox *orders everything* Not healthy for my wallet though :'(Â


 Lucky you. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 16, 2014)

Received shipping notice for box 9 , coming DHL.Glad they combined them!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've received 3 shipping email tonight - they seem to all be coming standard - bummer. I was hoping they'd combine them and send them express. Oh well


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 16, 2014)

Received my luckybox #1 restocked today! Didn't get the version with the Too Cool For School Aqua Mist though :'( 

Edit: Okay, i just purchased mini box #1, luckybox #4 and make up box and used the MEMEBUNDLE3 code for $5 off. Pretty good as it meant i only paid $1.99 for shipping and it also worked with the mini box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 16, 2014)

I received Lucky Box #2 shipping email, count down from today. Super excited! Btw, I bought from http://en.koreadepart.com twice, they also shipped with Korea Registered Airmail, received the package in less than 20 days, so hopefully same goes with Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 16, 2014)

Hope this will be one of the item in Memebox The Mask Box.




Heard many good reviews abt it.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've received 3 shipping email tonight - they seem to all be coming standard - bummer. I was hoping they'd combine them and send them express. Oh well
They upgraded my order to DHL. I'm actually not happy about it. XD So, that's weird that yours wasn't upgraded...


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 16, 2014)

> I'm from the US too! Â I was just curious if, even after that whole fiasco, if there was anyone who STILL hadn't received their Superboxes or whatever it was that wasn't getting shipped. I don't mind waiting 2-3 weeks for my LB #1 RS, as long as I know it will arrive....eventually...haha


 This is EXACTLY how I feel! My LB #1 RS hasn't updated from incheon since the 4th, and I don't mind it taking forever, as long as I know I'll get it and even that it's normal. : / BUT good news is my #9 was upgraded to DHL and already cleared US customs!! Will probably arrive tomorrow or Friday! Yippee!!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 16, 2014)

mine are coming seperate too. just waiting for fourth notification now.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

Mine are being shippined express via EMS, thank god, no DHL!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They upgraded my order to DHL. I'm actually not happy about it. XD So, that's weird that yours wasn't upgraded...
Upgraded? You mean downgraded? lol jokes, anyways If they upgraded it for Express, EMS does express as well, so I dont see why they used DHL, even though ssoooooo many people complained about DHL. I got mine boxes that just shipped, shipped express via EMS.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

I have four boxes already shipped and all going standard--which is fine, because I cannot be around to sign for a package.  Three of them, shipped at totally different times, just made it to the US, so now I am looking forward to a fun day soon when I have a membox opening party!  Let's just hope I end up liking Korean products!  Hehe!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Upgraded? You mean downgraded? lol jokes, anyways If they upgraded it for Express, EMS does express as well, so I dont see why they used DHL, even though ssoooooo many people complained about DHL. I got mine boxes that just shipped, shipped express via EMS.
i actually prefer DHL over EMS because it gets transferred to USPS and USPS has not been good to me lately.. as it has made my LuckyBox #1 (not restock) make a big loop and was eventually shipped back to Korea without even an attempt to deliver to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 16, 2014)

has anyone not received their tracking number for box #9 yet? or am i the only one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  has anyone not received their tracking number for box #9 yet? or am i the only one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
yup


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup
yup, as in I'm the only one? or that you haven't received yours yet also? loll


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup, as in I'm the only one? or that you haven't received yours yet also? loll
Oh I read that wrong, I received tracking for box #9 today.


----------



## migasa (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *princesskelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yup, as in I'm the only one? or that you haven't received yours yet also? loll
I don't have too


----------



## Jane George (Apr 16, 2014)

are the ppl with them the ones receiving multiple boxes?


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  are the ppl with them the ones receiving multiple boxes?
Not necessarily, I'm only getting #9 this month and have already received my tracking number.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not necessarily, I'm only getting #9 this month and have already received my tracking number.
oh okie kokie kareoke... just wondered


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone else get an email about a $5 coupon? Tempting but I'm not buying anything else this month.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellesnails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else get an email about a $5 coupon? Tempting but I'm not buying anything else this month.
yep but in uk


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

The 5$ coupon works only for the countries listed I think, cause it didnt work for me


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

I think we are talking about this email/code:





I was kinda wondering what this code was for (is it $5 off 1 box or the $5 off three boxes like the April code I used), hopefully this $5 off will work for someone on this board!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 16, 2014)

> I think we are talking about this email/code:
> 
> I was kinda wondering what this code was for (is it $5 off 1 box or the $5 off three boxes like the April code I used), hopefully this $5 off will work for someone on this board!


 Yeah the code is only for those 4 countries as a welcome back!


----------



## TrishaTLee09 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got my memebox from banila co. But only to open the box and find out that the contents inside were for etude house. Smh. Little disappointed that it took forever for me to receive my superbox by etude house. Now I am suppose to get my memebox by banila co and end up with another one of etude house box instead. What is wrong with them lately!? Of course I contact memebox about it and haven't got a reply yet. Did anyone get their banila co. Memebox yet? I am dying to know what is inside!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 16, 2014)

I should have mine tomorrow. I will be royally pissed if they sent an Ã©tude box instead. Sorry that happened to you. I hope they fix it asap.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TrishaTLee09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my memebox from banila co. But only to open the box and find out that the contents inside were for etude house. Smh. Little disappointed that it took forever for me to receive my superbox by etude house. Now I am suppose to get my memebox by banila co and end up with another one of etude house box instead. What is wrong with them lately!? Of course I contact memebox about it and haven't got a reply yet. Did anyone get their banila co. Memebox yet? I am dying to know what is inside!!!





When they mess up and send you, for example, Box A when you ordered Box B, do you still have to pay to ship the wrong box back to Korea???

I would think they should let you keep Box A and resend Box B as a courtesy, no? Let's hope they are good business people and provide proper customer service.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When they mess up and send you, for example, Box A when you ordered Box B, do you still have to pay to ship the wrong box back to Korea???

I would think they should let you keep Box A and resend Box B as a courtesy, no? Let's hope they are good business people and provide proper customer service.
in the uk they have to fund the return...


----------



## Luxx (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TrishaTLee09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got my memebox from banila co. But only to open the box and find out that the contents inside were for etude house. Smh. Little disappointed that it took forever for me to receive my superbox by etude house. Now I am suppose to get my memebox by banila co and end up with another one of etude house box instead. What is wrong with them lately!? Of course I contact memebox about it and haven't got a reply yet. Did anyone get their banila co. Memebox yet? I am dying to know what is inside!!!




They just shipped  yesturday/today.... That's probably why u never got it yet.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 16, 2014)

My shipping for box #9 got updated to express EMS! Yeah, i'll get my box even sooner now!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 16, 2014)

I need this in my life so badly http://us.memebox.com/lifting-cream-black-tea#.U07yOPldWJo =(

It's $10 just in shipping though.  I just don't feel like I can justify it, although it would be amazing on my vanity, and it would make me smile every day.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 16, 2014)

> I need this in my life so badlyÂ http://us.memebox.com/lifting-cream-black-tea#.U07yOPldWJo =( It's $10 just in shipping though. Â I just don't feel like I can justify it, although it would be amazing on my vanity, and it would make me smile every day. Â


 I was having the same thought. It is SO cute.


----------



## k02dg01 (Apr 16, 2014)

My Luckybox #1 (April 11) restock just came in today. No gel mist. The box contained:

-Glory Vegan Nail Lacquer in Yanggaeng

-Nuganic Customize Pore Control Essence 

-NoTS Remedy Acne Pore Deep Cleanser

-IOPE Bio Essence Intensive Conditioning

-Sep Face lifting mask

-a:t fox Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet 4g x3

-Tonymoly Delight Tony Tint Red

-Dear by Enprani Bounc Cheese cream

Memebox #7 also came in today's mail. It seemed to contain all that was mentioned other folks descriptions.


----------



## TrishaTLee09 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Donna529. I just hope no one else had this problem. I felt like crying when I got another etude house box. Lol I did check to see if the tracking number match the memebox banila co. Box and yeah they made the mistake by sending me the wrong box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I don't have to pay to send it back because I would be so angry!!


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we are talking about this email/code:





I was kinda wondering what this code was for (is it $5 off 1 box or the $5 off three boxes like the April code I used), hopefully this $5 off will work for someone on this board!
Purchased 3 boxes last night and woke up this morning to find that they have this code.. =.=" Does any one know when this welcome back code expires?


----------



## devadorned (Apr 16, 2014)

Wasn't Luckybox 2 supposed to ship today??


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know whether to get lb4 or mask 2....... I already have lb1 - lb3 on the way and mask 1. Decisions decisions............ How stupid is it that I only couldn't order from memebox for 15 days but it felt like years!! Lol


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know whether to get lb4 or mask 2....... I already have lb1 - lb3 on the way and mask 1. Decisions decisions............

How stupid is it that I only couldn't order from memebox for 15 days but it felt like years!! Lol
If you have LB 1-3 coming, I would get Mask 2! At least you know there won't be doubles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm also thinking Mask #2 sounds so good....


----------



## cheriii (Apr 16, 2014)

The welcome back code came just in time and I bought memebox #9! My first regular memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (Apr 16, 2014)

> Wasn't Luckybox 2 supposed to ship today??


Yes! Some of us already received the shipping email!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 16, 2014)

If you guys haven't liked Memebox on Facebook, you should! They're doing lots of giveaways! I just won $10 in memepoints for myself and a friend!

Also, You should like the Beauteque facebook page. I've heard through the grapevine that they're going to be doing a lot more giveaways coming up soon too, and they don't have that many likes right now since they're new, so you've got a good chance of winning one! LOL


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you guys haven't liked Memebox on Facebook, you should! They're doing lots of giveaways! I just won $10 in memepoints for myself and a friend!

Also, You should like the Beauteque facebook page. I've heard through the grapevine that they're going to be doing a lot more giveaways coming up soon too, and they don't have that many likes right now since they're new, so you've got a good chance of winning one! LOL
Waaaaa!  No facebook, but you ladies have fun and win lots of points!


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 16, 2014)

> If you have LB 1-3 coming, I would get Mask 2! At least you know there won't be doubles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bad me - I bought both - I had $10 in points. Plus I get paid monthly and got paid yesterday. My self control sucks lol


----------



## Luxx (Apr 17, 2014)

Memebox global 10# is available again incase anyone of you have missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Memebox global 10# is available again incase anyone of you have missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!

Might just grab 10 quick. It was the only one I was missing but I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get my box 9.. I emailed them on Monday about billing a different card &amp; they still haven't responded. And now it's sold out. 



 At least I'll get a box soon-ish if I pick up 10.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 17, 2014)

> Purchased 3 boxes last night and woke up this morning to find that they have this code.. =.=" Does any one know when this welcome back code expires?Â


 I used this code today for two boxes and received $5 off per box - bargain!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 17, 2014)

> If you guys haven't liked Memebox on Facebook, you should! They're doing lots of giveaways! I just won $10 in memepoints for myself and a friend! Also, You should like the Beauteque facebook page. I've heard through the grapevine that they're going to be doing a lot more giveaways coming up soon too, and they don't have that many likes right now since they're new, so you've got a good chance of winning one! LOL


Congratulations !!! I won also weeee! I never win these contests


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 17, 2014)

How do you see the package weight and contents with DHL shipping? Mine will be here today.Should be box 9, Banilaco and lucky 2 as they are marked as shipped but only received 1 tracking email.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you see the package weight and contents with DHL shipping? Mine will be here today.Should be box 9, Banilaco and lucky 2 as they are marked as shipped but only received 1 tracking email.
I hope you will be able to put some spoilers here


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

Show me the goodies..... Lol


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you see the package weight and contents with DHL shipping? Mine will be here today.Should be box 9, Banilaco and lucky 2 as they are marked as shipped but only received 1 tracking email.
I was wondering the same.. Its somewhere in this thread.. but a while ago.. lol


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

by any chance does anyone have that list for shipping dates updated?? if so, can you please post it? I have lost track and want to keep organized again.. lol


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 17, 2014)

> How do you see the package weight and contents with DHL shipping? Mine will be here today.Should be box 9, Banilaco and lucky 2 as they are marked as shipped but only received 1 tracking email.


it should say on the dhl website. But its not super obvious. I mean the name of the package for me showed up as memebox lotion gift l2 and bc. I assume i recieved lucky box 2 (l2) and banilla co (bc). I just recieved the package so ill open them up and let you know


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


it should say on the dhl website. But its not super obvious. I mean the name of the package for me showed up as memebox lotion gift l2 and bc. I assume i recieved lucky box 2 (l2) and banilla co (bc). I just recieved the package so ill open them up and let you know
SPOILERS PLEASE!!!


----------



## devadorned (Apr 17, 2014)

omg! I didn't get ANY shipping info from Meme but the DHL man just showed up!! Pleasant surprise especially since I just got home, and it needed a signature. If no one else posts LB2 spoilers I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *devadorned* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg! I didn't get ANY shipping info from Meme but the DHL man just showed up!! Pleasant surprise especially since I just got home, and it needed a signature. If no one else posts LB2 spoilers I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
PLEASE DO!! I didn't get any tracking info for my LB2 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 17, 2014)

Someone posted their entire LuckyBox 2 up for trade so I guess these also count as spoilers? Credits to the person who posted on MSA swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







 Espoir lip gloss in magic hour (I have the actual color listed on my listings but it is a light purple). Nuganic customized sunblock SPF 50. Dr jart v7 eye serum. Ljh tea tree 90 essence (tea oil moisturizer ). Dr g bio rtx mentor cream ( moisturizer ). Misseenscene 2x curl ( leave in hair treatment to provide volume and rejuvenate hair). Leader in solution mask sheets- one bio medi curling mask- aqua dressing one coconut bio mask with tomato


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

oops. I lied. I got my tracking for LB2 but not my box #9!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennwzhu89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone posted their entire LuckyBox 2 up for trade so I guess these also count as spoilers? Credits to the person who posted on MSA swaps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler







 Espoir lip gloss in magic hour (I have the actual color listed on my listings but it is a light purple). Nuganic customized sunblock SPF 50. Dr jart v7 eye serum. Ljh tea tree 90 essence (tea oil moisturizer ). Dr g bio rtx mentor cream ( moisturizer ). Misseenscene 2x curl ( leave in hair treatment to provide volume and rejuvenate hair). Leader in solution mask sheets- one bio medi curling mask- aqua dressing one coconut bio mask with tomato


 Thank you!!! too bad i can't see everything clearly.. lol


----------



## jennwzhu89 (Apr 17, 2014)

lol you can just click on the picture....it'll make it bigger...


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 17, 2014)

I couldn't for the life of my figure out the spoiler thing so...sorry  'bout that.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennifertorresq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't for the life of my figure out the spoiler thing so...sorry  'bout that.








































YAY! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 17, 2014)

No probs


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 17, 2014)

Got box 9 and banila (above).

Box 9 is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than the banila box -___- it seems to be the trend with "branded" memeboxes (it was almost twice the price?) xD I'm not completely disappointed, but don't like the CC cream repeat in the banila box. I would have been happy if it was full size. Box 9, however, is AMAZING. I'll try to update with the contents if nobody else does.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone got nine?


----------



## Renata P (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got box 9 and banila (above).

Box 9 is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than the banila box -___- it seems to be the trend with "branded" memeboxes (it was almost twice the price?) xD I'm not completely disappointed, but don't like the CC cream repeat in the banila box. I would have been happy if it was full size. Box 9, however, is AMAZING. I'll try to update with the contents if nobody else does.
It must be Luckybox 2, not #9. I wonder what happened to boxes #9. Were they sent separately? And SB5?


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

Lucky box three in a few days too


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Renata P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It must be Luckybox 2, not #9. I wonder what happened to boxes #9. Were they sent separately? And SB5?
No, I didn't buy luckybox. I bought banila and box 9.

I mean above is the banila box. xD I didn't mean the other box. Nobody has posted box 9 yet. Contents are completely different and awesome. I'll list out the card in a moment.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 17, 2014)

My very first box was just delivered--not sure which box--I have four in the mail and it was the second shipped, but yea!  When I get home I get to have fun!


----------



## Renata P (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I didn't buy luckybox. I bought banila and box 9.

I mean above is the banila box. xD I didn't mean the other box. Nobody has posted box 9 yet. Contents are completely different and awesome. I'll list out the card in a moment.
Sorry, I misunderstood I am waiting for #9 and LB2, so I got too excited about LB2.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

I had to triple check my tracking but I think they sent my LB2 and box #9 together and didn't tell me but I am getting both today! so, if by the time I get my box, and none else has posted, I will definitely post!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

I have lb 2 and 3, banila, 9 and hair body due in next few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 17, 2014)

I forgot how to do spoiler, so highlight for box 9 contents
 
 
1 - Kerasys Oriental Shampoo 200g

2. Luna Wonder Essential BB Foundation 15 ml

3. Jaminkyoung Gokmul Care Creamy Clearing Masque 100 ml

4. 25 cc hairbooster 25ml

5. savia magic count down 7 days egf multi-peptite (only thing I think is somewhat weird)

6. ellegirl I say tint you gloss 5ml

7. bontanic hill boh moist &amp; radiant youth ampoule essence


----------



## Renata P (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thank you so much. Sounds great! I will get my boxes next week, so I will check the parcel status every day.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1 - Kerasys Oriental Shampoo 200g

2. Luna Wonder Essential BB Foundation 15 ml

3. Jaminkyoung Gokmul Care Creamy Clearing Masque 100 ml

4. 25 cc hairbooster 25ml

5. savia magic count down 7 days egf multi-peptite (only thing I think is somewhat weird)

6. ellegirl I say tint you gloss 5ml

7. bontanic hill boh moist &amp; radiant youth ampoule essence
OMG HAHAHHA i didn't know you posted it in white.. haha i didn't even see it.. i thought you were going to do another post on it so i was waiting for it haha


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  1 - Kerasys Oriental Shampoo 200g

2. Luna Wonder Essential BB Foundation 15 ml

3. Jaminkyoung Gokmul Care Creamy Clearing Masque 100 ml

4. 25 cc hairbooster 25ml

5. savia magic count down 7 days egf multi-peptite (only thing I think is somewhat weird)

6. ellegirl I say tint you gloss 5ml

7. bontanic hill boh moist &amp; radiant youth ampoule essence
rather hair heavy?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 17, 2014)

*How to post spoilers.* Type in this code and place your images or text between the brackets.


```
[spoiler] My Text Spoiler or images go here [/spoiler]
```
What it looks like once posted.



Spoiler



My Text Spoiler or images go here


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Guess the only double ill get from LB 2 is the espior gloss. Good.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 17, 2014)

i have three duplicates but over the moon to get sunblock


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 17, 2014)

I just ordered box #10, Mask 2 (I am getting Mask 1, but I looooove masks and the spoiler looks fantastic)

and I also ordered the Makeup Memebox.

Did anyone else order the makeup Meme?


----------



## Luxx (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered box #10, Mask 2 (I am getting Mask 1, but I looooove masks and the spoiler looks fantastic)

and I also ordered the Makeup Memebox.

Did anyone else order the makeup Meme?
OFC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you guys haven't liked Memebox on Facebook, you should! They're doing lots of giveaways! I just won $10 in memepoints for myself and a friend!

Also, You should like the Beauteque facebook page. I've heard through the grapevine that they're going to be doing a lot more giveaways coming up soon too, and they don't have that many likes right now since they're new, so you've got a good chance of winning one! LOL
I won the points, too!  I've been refreshing my Memebox account like mad, trying to see when Memebox will add them.  In the FB private message last night they said "give us a few minutes to add them!" but that's obviously taking a little longer, hee.

Ahh, very happy about that LuckyBox #2 spoiler.  I'm officially very excited!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2014)

I wish I would have paid for the express shipping!!!


----------



## lorizav (Apr 17, 2014)

Got 9 and LB 2 today, overall very pleased, only 2 things went to the meme swap page


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 18, 2014)

That luckybox #2 spoiler makes me want to rush over and get luckybox #4 while its still available.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking at the boxes above I really like Box#9 and LB2 however banila co. box is somehow disappointing. Most (4) full size products come from the "outlet shop" on banila co. website

You may check: http://www.banilaco.com/product/productList.do?prodVo.category=1071

and:



Spoiler















and probably 20 Titanic is actually "gold brown"



To get the price in USD you should divide by 1000. I assume there will be something from outlet shop also in the SB banila co.

Similarly to TFS box I was expecting something more: more variety, more interesting products.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG, I managed to post the image in a spoiler! It's not difficult however not very intuitive. You have to insert your image in editor, select it (appears in blue) and click spoiler icon (next to attachment one).


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2014)

Box 9


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2014)

I had been skipping posts but finally decided to sign up.

Just have a few questions for a newbie subber like me:

a. Is this a monthly sub?

b. The more items I buy (boxes and/or items in the online shop), does the shipping fee increase?

Thanks!


----------



## Renata P (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you again. This box is really good. I want to get it NOW.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had been skipping posts but finally decided to sign up.

Just have a few questions for a newbie subber like me:

a. Is this a monthly sub?

b. The more items I buy (boxes and/or items in the online shop), does the shipping fee increase?

Thanks!
a) Nope, it's not! You just kind of have to watch for the new boxes to show up &amp; purchase them all separately. 

B) For items in the shop, yes. For boxes, no. If you're going to order multiple boxes, it's always best to do one order for them &amp; not separate orders for each one. It's $6.99 for standard shipping on boxes, but it will only charge you shipping once no matter how many boxes you put on one order. 

Did you buy a box? If so, which one?


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  a) Nope, it's not! You just kind of have to watch for the new boxes to show up &amp; purchase them all separately. 

B) For items in the shop, yes. For boxes, no. If you're going to order multiple boxes, it's always best to do one order for them &amp; not separate orders for each one. It's $6.99 for standard shipping on boxes, but it will only charge you shipping once no matter how many boxes you put on one order. 

Did you buy a box? If so, which one? 





Thanks! I have to keep that in mind. Too many boxes and I cannot keep up anymore so I might decide canceling some.

I ordered the Makeup Edition. I have seen some pictures in this thread and I fell in love with everything!

I wanted to get the Mini Memebox too but I'd wait until I receive the first one.

I was reading in the FAQs about "possible" custom charges. Has anyone experienced paying in excess?

I have never ventured buying products from outside the country and never understood how much the possible custom charges are.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I couldn't for the life of my figure out the spoiler thing so...sorryÂ  'bout that.


Hi ladies, Dr.G Bio Rtx Mentor Cream is for face right? I was reading through Lucky Box #2 description card shared by jennifertorresq and noticed that on "how to use" it printed for hair!


----------



## cheriii (Apr 18, 2014)

> Box 9
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for the pics! Box 9 seems good and I'm glad to grab one in the last restock. Just hoping it's as good as the non-restock version!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

I read an article last night, and novv I'm a litte vvorried about the memebox's that I purchased. I heard in some korean cosmetics they put liquified CATS in some of their creams.....


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Meme released the 2nd spoiler for LB4.





Has anyone uses this before?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read an article last night, and novv I'm a litte vvorried about the memebox's that I purchased. I heard in some korean cosmetics they put liquified CATS in some of their creams.....

CATS? as in cats that goes meow meow..or cats as in something else?

Sorry, I don't really know these terms


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 18, 2014)

> I read an article last night, and novv I'm a litte vvorried about the memebox's that I purchased. I heard in some korean cosmetics they put liquified CATS in some of their creams.....


 Cats??? OMG do you know any examples?


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Hi ladies, Dr.G Bio Rtx Mentor Cream is for face right? I was reading through Lucky Box #2 description card shared by jennifertorresq and noticed that on "how to use" it printed for hair! LOL yes, it's definately a face cream


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
CATS? as in cats that goes meow meow..or cats as in something else?

Sorry, I don't really know these terms
Cats as in Meovv, kitty cats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cats as in Meovv, kitty cats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
where does this come from lol~~ creepy...

but you do know they use sheep's placenta, snails and stuff right? im not surprised..


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Malaperelka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cats??? OMG do you know any examples?
I tried to find the link in my history. Its for elixir's for the face,it didn't say for vvhich products specifically, but It said it as done in Korean products.Keep an eye out on the ingredients on all of you're items you receive from Memebox. A heads up.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 18, 2014)

> Cats as in Meovv, kitty cats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 O.O Okay..now im like wtf? I mean I know they use snail..but Cats? Really? Cats? Uh..I do not wanna know how they even do it.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where does this come from lol~~ creepy...

but you do know they use sheep's placenta, snails and stuff right? im not surprised..
Yea, I savv the snail stuff, but I thought its the snail goo that they produce and not the actual snail they put in the  product? Because Ive seen pictures of live snails on vvoman's face, cravvvling around. :s


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea, I savv the snail stuff, but I thought its the snail goo that they produce and not the actual snail they put in the  product? Because Ive seen pictures of live snails on vvoman's face, cravvvling around. :s
Yes, it is just the slime that they produce, not the whole snails.  It has great healing properties so that any injuries they receive crawling over rough surfaces are quickly healed.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it is just the slime that they produce, not the whole snails.  It has great healing properties so that any injuries they receive crawling over rough surfaces are quickly healed.
Ok good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's vvhat I thought. But none the less, I'm checking ALLLL the ingredients vvhen I get my boxes and than  doing some research.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 18, 2014)

How do you LIQUIFY a cat???


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you LIQUIFY a cat???
I don't want to know--I find this discussion disturbing. 



  I may have to unsubscribe from this thread until it is over.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, and borderline racist, like making jokes about the Chinese restaurant stealing people's pets.


----------



## flynt (Apr 18, 2014)

This sounds like an urban legend or something you'd read on snopes.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, and borderline racist, like making jokes about the Chinese restaurant stealing people's pets.

VVoah, vvoah


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This sounds like an urban legend or something you'd read on snopes.
Yea cause using snail slim is an urban legend too.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 18, 2014)

Ladies do not freak out. I found this while googling. http://www.peta.org/living/beauty/animal-ingredients-list/ I copy part of the information :- Stearic Acid. When animal-derived, a fat from cows, pigs, and sheep and from dogs and cats euthanized in animal shelters, etc. May also be of plant origin, including from cocoa butter and shea butter. Can be harsh, irritating. Used in cosmetics, soaps, lubricants, candles, hairspray, conditioners, deodorants, creams, chewing gum, food flavoring. Derivatives: Stearamide, Stearamine, Stearates, Stearic Hydrazide, Stearone, Stearoxytrimethylsilane, Stearoyl Lactylic Acid, Stearyl Betaine, Stearyl Imidazoline. Alternatives: Stearic acid can be found in many vegetable fats, coconut. I think Korean uses more natural plant ingredients.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm on a trip right now so I'm posting from my phone and I hope to only say this once - please keep this conversation respectful AND on topic. Thanks! That includes not creating drama with unfounded rumors.


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 18, 2014)

> How do you LIQUIFY a cat???


 I have now a cat on my legs and I'm telling you - you can't liquify a cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 18, 2014)

That includes the discussion on "liquefying" cats. If you want to discuss it then make a new topic and back it up with legitimate sources. This is my last warning.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you, VVianc. As an addition/correction, stearic acid has antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties. Many human and animal studies have shown little to no irritation caused by stearic acid, even when used at high levels. (For example, shea butter + sunflower oil = 50% stearic acid!) It is certainly not harsh or irritating. Check out PubMed for more information.

ANYWAY, looks like Memebox 9 is sold out now. Too bad. I really want to pick up another Hydration Box, but it's just so pricey, especially since I wasn't a fan of the mist (I like everything else though). Plus, I really wish they would give out spoilers for the Nature box.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 18, 2014)

I received my Box #9 and Luckybox #2 in one order (sent express) like the others! I was so excited, and the products look great! Too bad it's exam season for me, and I don't have the time to play with anything right now.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, VVianc. As an addition/correction, stearic acid has antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties. Many human and animal studies have shown little to no irritation caused by stearic acid, even when used at high levels. (For example, shea butter + sunflower oil = 50% stearic acid!) It is certainly not harsh or irritating. Check out PubMed for more information.

ANYWAY, looks like Memebox 9 is sold out now. Too bad. I really want to pick up another Hydration Box, but it's just so pricey, especially since I wasn't a fan of the mist (I like everything else though). Plus, I really wish they would give out spoilers for the Nature box.
I know! I'm dying to know what's in the Nature box.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 9
















This box looks amazing, I really want that hair booster!


----------



## amidea (Apr 18, 2014)

my luckybox 1 restock is out for delivery today after having no updates since april 4th!  it's my first box and i'm dying to get my hands on it.  unfortunately the mail room at my apt will be closed by the time i get back from work and i'm leaving town for the weekend 



 

what to do...


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 18, 2014)

> Thank you, VVianc. As an addition/correction, stearic acid has antiviral and anti-inflammatory properties. Many human and animal studies have shown little to no irritation caused by stearic acid, even when used at high levels. (For example, shea butter + sunflower oil = 50% stearic acid!) It is certainly not harsh or irritating. Check out PubMed for more information. ANYWAY, looks like Memebox 9 is sold out now. Too bad. I really want to pick up another Hydration Box, but it's just so pricey, especially since I wasn't a fan of the mist (I like everything else though). Plus, I really wish they would give out spoilers for the Nature box.


 You are most welcome Bunbunny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (Apr 18, 2014)

So according to the description the 2 new items in luckybox#4 would be the Holika holika good cera cream and the Miguhara b.p. cream, then the rest would be items from luckybox 1 and 3, right? I wonder if the bp cream is in sample size or full size, because it appeared in memebox #2 as deluxe sample back then...( if i remember correctly)


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 18, 2014)

hehe i have been a silent lurker on this thread and caved in and joined in on the fun! I dont know i looked up the lucky box 4 spoilers and they are both deluxe samples :/ slightly on the fence for this one! but definitely snatched up the memebox #10 as they advertised it being their milestone box and filled with favourite goodies completely diff from the rest of the memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw anw starting to regret the banila co super box



 coz i was kinda disappointed with the banila memebox..


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 18, 2014)

I emailed memebox about the Banilaco box. It is the 1st box in the many I have ordered that fell way short for me. For the 39 USD I paid I thought it was a rip off. No more branded meme's for me.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitty93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hehe i have been a silent lurker on this thread and caved in and joined in on the fun! I dont know i looked up the lucky box 4 spoilers and they are both deluxe samples :/ slightly on the fence for this one! but definitely snatched up the memebox #10 as they advertised it being their milestone box and filled with favourite goodies completely diff from the rest of the memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw anw starting to regret the banila co super box



 coz i was kinda disappointed with the banila memebox..
So was I , big time.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my luckybox 1 restock is out for delivery today after having no updates since april 4th!  it's my first box and i'm dying to get my hands on it.  unfortunately the mail room at my apt will be closed by the time i get back from work and i'm leaving town for the weekend 



 

what to do...
I think it's a USPS/ customs issue. I ordered from koreanbeauty.net , it was shipped on the 7th and left Korea on the 10th. Has not updated since. I am glad your box came finally


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 18, 2014)

hopefully they prove us wrong, i emailed them asking if the banila co primer and cc cushion would be in their box as those are their bestsellers and they said they cant mention anything as it is a mystery box but it is not in there (?) kinda crushed after that tho.. i think we'll be stuck with outlet goodies mentioned by someone in previous pages.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 18, 2014)

Tbh, both banila and the thefaceshop box weren't great. Once they reship to uk I won't be buying branded boxes again.


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 18, 2014)

> Tbh, both banila and the thefaceshop box weren't great. Once they reship to uk I won't be buying branded boxes again.


 I won't be buying too...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 18, 2014)

What are the Luckybox 4 spoilers? Would love to see! (I ordered this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cheriii (Apr 18, 2014)

> Tbh, both banila and the thefaceshop box weren't great. Once they reship to uk I won't be buying branded boxes again.


 I share the same feeling, the branded superboxes they shipped so far did not wowed me as much as the regular memeboxes and luckyboxes did. And sometimes itâ€™s cheaper to get the items inside somewhere else e.g. Ebay. Though if they do a non-roadshop brand (e.g. CNP, 2sol, a:t fox) i might give it a try because they are generally less available overseas and more likely to be overpriced on Ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 18, 2014)

Anybody got/is getting Superbox #5?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This box looks amazing, I really want that hair booster!
The hair booster has such cute packaging - like a little syringe!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody got/is getting Superbox #5?
Yup, I ordered it


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, I ordered it
I hope you'll share some spoilers once you get it


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 18, 2014)

I've never received/purchased a Superbox or a brand-specific box and I haven't been disappointed about that. I think the Luckyboxes are excellent for anyone who has missed a large amount of the past boxes/wants a big variety of extras from the past boxes etc.

I still think the classic Memeboxes are the best value by far!

I wone $10 in points and I already had $3, so I grabbed the mini memebox for $2 since it was free shipping. Not sure what it's going to entail, but I'm excited to find out!


----------



## Elizabeths2 (Apr 18, 2014)

Still waiting on lucky box #2, kinda bummed there's a few items from memebox #7 :/


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope you'll share some spoilers once you get it




Definately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 18, 2014)

My Lucky Box #1 restock that I ordered on April 11th and only paid for the Standard Shipping on is already in San Francisco!!! Woohoo!!!!

However, my Lucky Box #2 and #3 that I ordered forever ago and and were supposed to have shipped out already have not.  Should I even bother emailing them, or is this pretty usual?  I know it says "Shipping start date," and not shipping date.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 18, 2014)

So my Memebox 9 and my Banilla box arrived today in one box via DHL. Box 9 is great. However, the Banilla box was disappointing. I wont spoil the surprise for those who havent gotten theirs yet. However, I will say that one item has shown up in 2 other boxes. I hope the other box with Banilla products doesnt have the same stuff. In my opinion the Banilla box was WAY overpriced for what you get considering it was $39.99 and box 9 was 23.00 and had a much nice selection of products. I am waiting for 2 additional meme boxes that are out for delivery today. It feels like Christmas! I am glad the first two boxes came earlier today. Hubby wouldve freaked out if I had gotten 4 all together in the mailbox.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my Memebox 9 and my Banilla box arrived today in one box via DHL. Box 9 is great. However, the Banilla box was disappointing. I wont spoil the surprise for those who havent gotten theirs yet. However, I will say that one item has shown up in 2 other boxes.
I hope the other box with Banilla products doesnt have the same stuff. In my opinion the Banilla box was WAY overpriced for what you get considering it was $39.99 and box 9 was 23.00 and had a much nice selection of products. I am waiting for 2 additional meme boxes that are out for delivery today. It feels like Christmas! I am glad the first two boxes came earlier today. Hubby wouldve freaked out if I had gotten 4 all together in the mailbox.
Its "Good Friday" here so no one is open at all today, or else I would have gotten my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitty93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hehe i have been a silent lurker on this thread and caved in and joined in on the fun! I dont know i looked up the lucky box 4 spoilers and they are both deluxe samples :/ slightly on the fence for this one! but definitely snatched up the memebox #10 as they advertised it being their milestone box and filled with favourite goodies completely diff from the rest of the memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw anw starting to regret the banila co super box



 coz i was kinda disappointed with the banila memebox..
welcome!  and when you describe box 10 like that, it makes me want to get it too... but i already have 5 others on the way, not including the one getting delivered today...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm sorry but that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard, and borderline racist, like making jokes about the Chinese restaurant stealing people's pets.

VVoah, vvoah


@Luxx are you using two V's in place of a W for a reason? I just want to make sure my computer isn't effed up.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 18, 2014)

Which boxes other than the Banilla box hadthe Banilla primer or cc cushion in them. I got the set in a box recently and I swear I got the cc cushion in another box. I gotta go through my boxes and see if I am correct. I got the little kit in Memebox global 3.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Luxx are you using two V's in place of a W for a reason? I just want to make sure my computer isn't effed up.
Its effed up LOL


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Apr 18, 2014)

> So my Memebox 9 and my Banilla box arrived today in one box via DHL. Box 9 is great. However, the Banilla box was disappointing. I wont spoil the surprise for those who havent gotten theirs yet. However, I will say that one item has shown up in 2 other boxes. I hope the other box with Banilla products doesnt have the same stuff. In my opinion the Banilla box was WAY overpriced for what you get considering it was $39.99 and box 9 was 23.00 and had a much nice selection of products. I am waiting for 2 additional meme boxes that are out for delivery today. It feels like Christmas! I am glad the first two boxes came earlier today. Hubby wouldve freaked out if I had gotten 4 all together in the mailbox.


 I agree!!!!!! I have already written Memebox and told them so. I got 2 items in that box and one was a set we already got! Ouy!!! I am mad! I have bought a lot with Memebox and been happy but this box was a sham! Memebox will pay as I won't buy another single item from them until they make this right! $39 for 2 items and one a sample we got before !!!! Shame on them!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

Does it look like two V's to anybody else? VVoah, vvoah instead of Woah, woah?


----------



## amorgb (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Does it look like two V's to anybody else? VVoah, vvoah instead of Woah, woah?






Yup, it does look like two V's.  I noticed it too, once you pointed it out lol.


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Apr 18, 2014)

I ordered the 

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Does it look like two V's to anybody else? VVoah, vvoah instead of Woah, woah?





It is showing up as two V's for me also so if your computer is screwed up mine must be too! lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2014)

It is two V's. I'm pretty sure [@]Luxx[/@] is "joking".


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, it does look like two V's.  I noticed it too, once you pointed it out lol.
 I already said, YES My keyboard was messed up.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It is two V's. I'm pretty sure @Luxx is "joking".
Huh?


----------



## ZeeOmega (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, it does look like two V's.  I noticed it too, once you pointed it out lol.
 I already said, YES My keyboard was messed up.


I think your initial reply to Gypsie may have been a bit confusing. She was asking if her computer was wonky and she was seeing things wrong and your reply made it sound (in context) that you were agreeing that her puter was wonky, when in fact you were confirming that it was your own acting up.


----------



## payopayo (Apr 18, 2014)

I want that Makeup memebox so badly! But there's no promo codes or anything except for the buy three boxes thing, which is so not happening. ): My wallet can't take such a hit.  Memebox going crazy with the memepoint and free shipping promos last month may have ruined me from buying at full price forever, haha. Give us some more discounts, Meme!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think your initial reply to Gypsie may have been a bit confusing. She was asking if her computer was wonky and she was seeing things wrong and your reply made it sound (in context) that you were agreeing that her puter was wonky, when in fact you were confirming that it was your own acting up. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *payopayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want that Makeup memebox so badly! But there's no promo codes or anything except for the buy three boxes thing, which is so not happening. ): My wallet can't take such a hit.  Memebox going crazy with the memepoint and free shipping promos last month may have ruined me from buying at full price forever, haha. Give us some more discounts, Meme!
Yea another free shipping code would be nice, I tried the free shipping deals, but it only applies to those items, and not extra items added to you're cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 18, 2014)

oooh, free shipping would be good. There's something I really want, but thinking of buying it on ebay cuz of no free shipping


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oooh, free shipping would be good. There's something I really want, but thinking of buying it on ebay cuz of no free shipping
I think I might be done purchasing Memebox's. I have sooooooo many boxes coming I wont be able to use all the items.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you LIQUIFY a cat???


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



awwwwwwww


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 18, 2014)

Our discussion has taken a turn here...can we get back to the Memebox cuteness of things like:




 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Our discussion has taken a turn here...can we get back to the Memebox cuteness of things like:



Cats are cute too! Wish there shipping prices was not soo expensive, Or I would have  bought all of the sets


----------



## cheriii (Apr 18, 2014)

> I want that Makeup memebox so badly! But there's no promo codes or anything except for the buy three boxes thing, which is so not happening. ): My wallet can't take such a hit. Â Memebox going crazy with the memepoint and free shipping promos last month may have ruined me from buying at full price forever, haha. Give us some more discounts, Meme!


 Yep yep, some Easter memepoints would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amorgb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Does it look like two V's to anybody else? VVoah, vvoah instead of Woah, woah?






Yup, it does look like two V's.  I noticed it too, once you pointed it out lol.

Okay I guess thats how she typed it, its in a lot of her comments. lol

I was going slightly mad.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 19, 2014)

Anybody already has got SB5? I am quite curious.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anyone used the Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet, i recently got it in the Luckybox #1 Restocked and wondered how much water you need to use to dissolve the tablet? I tried it today using 1 cup... haha


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone used the Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet, i recently got it in the Luckybox #1 Restocked and wondered how much water you need to use to dissolve the tablet? I tried it today using 1 cup... haha
I think about 1-2 cups is good. I watched somewhere that natural tea bags are okay too. Skip to 3:48.






I myself tried using saline (0.9) and green tea bags from M&amp;S when my skin feels icky from staying outdoors too long. It's really calming and less harsh compared to using toners or peeling solutions.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't believe a week just flew by like that! And I hear MUT will have a downtime soon..

Mark your calendars, ladies, and happy easter holidays~

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*MEMEBOX for HIM #2 edition *: Start shipping April 25th

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*Luckybox #4: *Start shipping date: April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Superbox #8: by Missha:* Shipping May 13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX makeup edition *: Start shipping May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #1: *Shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th


----------



## cheriii (Apr 19, 2014)

Memebox is shipping to more countries! "As of April 19th, we ship to 31 countries: Australia, Belarus, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, China, Croatia, Czech Republic, Denmark, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hongkong, Hungary, Japan, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Singapore, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Taiwan, Ukraine, United Kingdom, the U.S. " The weareback1 code can also be used to ship to the newly added countries now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 19, 2014)

Will they add more countries??? Still no Malaysia!!! I feel so so SaD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Apr 19, 2014)

Memebox from Nature and Mini are mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. So happy!


----------



## cheriii (Apr 19, 2014)

> Will they add more countries??? Still no Malaysia!!! I feel so so SaD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah i am actually surprised that they resume shipping to Europe before the other Asian countries! But it probably won't be long before they do that since there are already comments on their Facebook page asking about it. Drop them a comment and make some noise! I hope they will ship to your country soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Uk is back but umming and aching whether to buy


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 19, 2014)

> Yeah i am actually surprised that they resume shipping to Europe before the other Asian countries! But it probably won't be long before they do that since there are already comments on their Facebook page asking about it. Drop them a comment and make some noise! I hope they will ship to your country soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have commented, I think I'm the first to comment my disappointment. I dunno, kind of disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

OooOOOoo All countries all being shipped to now, it will be a rush for  new boxes now lol


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have commented, I think I'm the first to comment my disappointment. I dunno, kind of disappointed





Maybe they forgot to add Malaysia? Send them an email


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Apr 19, 2014)

Loved that Banila brown eyeliner.  It made doing a "puppy eye" a breeze.  Went on a bit smudgy, but then it looked like a million bucks when I overlayed a short-tail cat eye with a liquid liner (and did upper water line in black) inside the smudge line. Had 2 people stop me in the street yesterday to ask about it. 

Its really different than any liner I own - much softer consistency and smudgier - but I love it. I'm going to have to find where to get more... and in different colors. A copper or bronze version would look amazing, or a lighter brown for daytime. If anyone knows a good deal for buying/shipping to the US, let me know.


----------



## Loves2BPretty (Apr 19, 2014)

Still undecided about the Banila highlighter and lip.  The highligher had a crappy brush that made it hard to apply... and I'm having trouble making time to really try it with a good brush because I'm ADDICTED to the purple/green tinted highligher that came in an earlier box. Its the first highlighter pale enough for my skin tone and the violet undertones are shockingly beautiful on the skin (tho my skin is pretty pale). Weirdly natural. Stopping that one to try out a more traditional undertone is surprisingly hard.  And the lip is a good pre-lipstick ... but hard to wear before stains (which is my lip wear of the moment) because it makes it difficult to get even uptake across the lip. Its not really tinted enough to wear alone.

For anyone interested - I think theres a "Get It Beauty" segment on using purple-tinted highlighter. I'll have to look up the link but if I find it then I'll post it here.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 19, 2014)

> Maybe they forgot to add Malaysia? Send them an email


 Not only Malaysia but also Phillippines, Indonesia and so on... They probably forgot these Asian countries are where the Korean wave also prevails (thanks to kpop and k-drama) and the fact that Korean beauty products are quite popular there! If I were memebox I certainly wouldn't leave these countries out... (You hear that, thread-stalking memebox staff?)


----------



## cheriii (Apr 19, 2014)

> Loved that Banila brown eyeliner. Â It made doing a "puppy eye" a breeze. Â Went on a bit smudgy, but thenÂ it looked like a million bucksÂ when I overlayed a short-tailÂ cat eye with a liquid liner (and did upper water line in black) inside the smudge line. Had 2 people stop me in the street yesterday to ask about it.Â  Its really different than any liner I own - much softer consistency and smudgier - but I love it. I'm going to have to find where to get more... and in different colors. A copper or bronze version would look amazing, or a lighter brown for daytime. If anyone knows a good deal for buying/shippingÂ to the US, let me know.Â


 You can check out the Asian beauty products thread started by MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there are some links for online shops selling Korean skincare and makeup. You probably can find Banila Co there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Will they add more countries??? Still no Malaysia!!! I feel so so SaD




Keep nagging them! I've been emailing them and leaving my comments on fb all the time for the last few weeks and now Europe is back. You should really let them know there's much demand and I believe they should bring shipping to the rest of Asia back.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if this is the same as the other makeup box! I already got that one.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Does anyone know if this is the same as the other makeup box! I already got that one.
wouldnt think so as other one was a superbox


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does anyone know if this is the same as the other makeup box! I already got that one.
This is regularly priced, so I would expect more sample pouches/ deluxe samples. Probably some lip tints or bb creams (since they mentioned classic favourites). I wish they release a sneak peak tho... I really need a nice lip mousse (creamier than tints) or amore brands CC creams. Would be a deal breaker if they include one 



 

(bcdation was too yellow for me and has thin coverage, and while tony tints are awesome, I wish we have more pink-toned lip colors because red makes the teeth look yellowish..)


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 19, 2014)

This post has nothing to do with Memebox, per say, but have you guys seen the Etude House Cinderella collection? OMG, so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to have something, so I got the pink any cushion base pack + refill compact from RubyRubyShop. I can't wait to get it!! I was thinking of buying the banila co CC cream full-size for a base, but the packaging on this was much cuter so just decided to buy it instead. XD


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Vvianc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have commented, I think I'm the first to comment my disappointment. I dunno, kind of disappointed




Maybe they forgot to add Malaysia? Send them an email

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This post has nothing to do with Memebox, per say, but have you guys seen the Etude House Cinderella collection? OMG, so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to have something, so I got the pink any cushion base pack + refill compact from RubyRubyShop. I can't wait to get it!! I was thinking of buying the banila co CC cream full-size for a base, but the packaging on this was much cuter so just decided to buy it instead. XD




OMG I WANT, canyou send the link??!! ty. Is it only on EBAY?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe they forgot to add Malaysia? Send them an email

OMG I WANT, canyou send the link??!! ty. Is it only on EBAY?
I sent you a PM, but I just looked at Cosmetic Love and they have the empty bottom compact for putting the cushion in, but not the top compact + makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sent you a PM, but I just looked at Cosmetic Love and they have the empty bottom compact for putting the cushion in, but not the top compact + makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I found this


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this 
Yeah, that's the case without the makeup, so you'd need to buy the cushion separate!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, that's the case without the makeup, so you'd need to buy the cushion separate!
Did you buy the other one for 18$ The cushion?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you buy the other one for 18$ The cushion?
This was the one: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/121345--etude-house-precious-mineral-magic-any-cushion-cinderella-no-magic-pink.html


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was the one: http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/20-sale/121345--etude-house-precious-mineral-magic-any-cushion-cinderella-no-magic-pink.html
I might buy both, cause of the different packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Guys! Don't forget there is a Korean Beauty, non-memebox related thread here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142102/korean-asian-beauty-and-skincare-talk


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I emailed memebox about the Banilaco box. It is the 1st box in the many I have ordered that fell way short for me. For the 39 USD I paid I thought it was a rip off. No more branded meme's for me.

Was that box the superbox by Banila, or the memebox by Banila, because there were two.  I thought the last one spoilered was the memebox not the superbox so I wasn't too annoyed. I was really hoping for a full size of the foundation.


----------



## moosie (Apr 19, 2014)

I have Memebox #13, Minibox #1, and Luckybox #4 sitting in my cart right now.  I have 10 points burning a whole, ...  might as well use 'em, yeah? Plus that $5 off code?  /enabler logic


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Was that box the superbox by Banila, or the memebox by Banila, because there were two.  I thought the last one spoilered was the memebox not the superbox so I wasn't too annoyed. I was really hoping for a full size of the foundation. 
It was the Memebox. Superbox ships next week, I think.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moosie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have Memebox #13, Minibox #1, and Luckybox #4 sitting in my cart right now.  I have 10 points burning a whole, ...  might as well use 'em, yeah? Plus that $5 off code?  /enabler logic
You definately should, all those points and codes - it's almost like it's free


----------



## moosie (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You definately should, all those points and codes - it's almost like it's free




Haha, that's my logic completely! 

I pushed the "place order" button just now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 19, 2014)

So I really, seriously celebrated Memebox coming back to Europe today - ordered Memebox from Nature, Missha Superbox, Makeup Memebox and Minibox! I know, I'm just REALLY addicted


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad they added more countries!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moosie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, that's my logic completely! 

I pushed the "place order" button just now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh, how well do I understand


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 19, 2014)

Has anyone gotten tracking for Lucky 3 yet? Was supposed to ship on the 17th. I have a feeling they will be combining it with my Superbox 6 on the 24th.


----------



## Kdlane (Apr 19, 2014)

I am still waiting for tracking for mmbox #9 and lb#3. Got tracking for lb # 2, its stuck incheon. Not sure why others get upgraded express shipping in mult box shipments and I didn't. My next box isnt until May, the mmbox #10, 11.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Donna529* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten tracking for Lucky 3 yet? Was supposed to ship on the 17th. I have a feeling they will be combining it with my Superbox 6 on the 24th.
nope


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Im so happy just finished work and found an email from memebox waiting for me. With a thankyou for all the help and info for international shipping and happy birthday for Sunday so I have extra points plus the special code we got and the 3 box code I'm 8 boxes later added. I don't need ANY more masks but yes I did add the mask box 2. I'm very happy. I will make a cup of tea and catch up on the thread welcome back to all the internationals .


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oy Naked box 1 and 2 are up. I bought #1.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

The we are back code wont work for me


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 19, 2014)

Here is #2


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Stupid code


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

> Oy Naked box 1 and 2 are up. I bought #1.


 I just got naked 1 too. 9 boxes in an hourðŸ˜® only as I want to try bounce cream and keep missing luckybox1 finally happy to try this cream


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just got naked 1 too. 9 boxes in an hourðŸ˜® only as I want to try bounce cream and keep missing luckybox1 finally happy to try this cream
does the code work for you?


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 19, 2014)

I just brought naked 1 &amp; 2... /sigh/ this is bad..this is bad..this is real bad.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

> does the code work for you?


 Yes both codes worked but don't copy and paste do them manually that is how I got them all to work. The memebundle3 one in caps had to go manually to special one international got I tried both then it clicked for copy and paste and my birthday 1 I copy and pasted . Keep trying. Both options


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes both codes worked but don't copy and paste do them manually that is how I got them all to work. The memebundle3 one in caps had to go manually to special one international got I tried both then it clicked for copy and paste and my birthday 1 I copy and pasted . Keep trying. Both options
i tried the one for returning countries in caps but dont work... want to cry


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just brought naked 1 &amp; 2... /sigh/ this is bad..this is bad..this is real bad.
Are those repeats?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i tried the one for returning countries in caps but dont work... want to cry
it worked my my phone but not on the laptop. try copy and paste can you do it  on something other than what you are using now. it seems to not reconize when you add manually thats why i copied there code direct onto the payment page, keep trying.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are those repeats?

pretty much yes. and its the email exclusive.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *phannie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
pretty much yes. and its the email exclusive.
Oh Ok, thnxs


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

nope wont work on laptop or ipad, cut and paste or normal. cant be bothered to buy without it


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Paulina PS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anybody got/is getting Superbox #5?
yes i ordered it when it went live ,looking forward to this box a bit of the unknown its about colour.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nope wont work on laptop or ipad, cut and paste or normal. cant be bothered to buy without it
someone on Facebook has said the same maybe pop over and add a comment too. its the 30 odd country shipping introduced, might be quicker than emailing


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Does it look like two V's to anybody else? VVoah, vvoah instead of Woah, woah?






yes two v's to me.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

lol you guys are overthinking the W thing.

So much action over the past 24 hours! Now I need to save up for more boxes. It hasn't even been 3 weeks!

Cancelled shipping felt like a propaganda to me, but with the discount codes, I'm pacified.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol you guys are overthinking the W thing.

So much action over the past 24 hours! Now I need to save up for more boxes. It hasn't even been 3 weeks!

Cancelled shipping felt like a propaganda to me, but with the discount codes, I'm pacified. 



 
cancelled shipping?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  cancelled shipping?
I meant the "stopping shipping to some countries" on 31st March.

Don't mind tho, since they are making up for it with $5 discounts. Still prefer free shipping tho..


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Apr 19, 2014)

Those naked boxes look awesome! I've ordered a half dozen boxes from Memebox and I never get these exclusive emails- why not? How do they decide who gets them? I can see sending an exclusive offer to only previous customers, but I don't get their methods if most previous customers aren't getting the emails.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sunsandsurflife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those naked boxes look awesome! I've ordered a half dozen boxes from Memebox and I never get these exclusive emails- why not? How do they decide who gets them? I can see sending an exclusive offer to only previous customers, but I don't get their methods if most previous customers aren't getting the emails.
have you double checked your signed up for newsletters.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 19, 2014)

> pretty much yes. and its the email exclusive.


 What are they repeats of, please? Specifically the naked box 2. I'm waiting to order that one, and I already have lucky boxes 1 - 3 on the way to me. Those are all the memebox products I have though.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What are they repeats of, please? Specifically the naked box 2. I'm waiting to order that one, and I already have lucky boxes 1 - 3 on the way to me. Those are all the memebox products I have though.
Someone uploaded pics of the naked boxes, if you did not receive the exclusive email.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone uploaded pics of the naked boxes, if you did not receive the exclusive email.

Yes, I have the emails and the Naked Box 2 in my cart, but I'm wondering what they are repeats of.  I have not received any of my products as of yet, and like I said I've only purchased Lucky Boxes 1 - 3.


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Apr 19, 2014)

I think product 1 and product 2 of the naked 2 box are repeats from other regular memeboxes. I know they are not repeats of anything in lucky box 1 because I got that one already but not sure about lucky box 2 or 3. Sorry I can't be of more help, but hope it helps a little!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

I dont know about luckybox 3 as no one has shown that yet but only repeat for me in there (box 2) is 1 and 4 but you wont have 1 as it was in 7 and 4 wasnt in a lb so you shouldnt have any repeats if you only have 1 and 3, unless in 3.

on box 1 the bounce cream is in luckybox 1 too


----------



## flynt (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow, naked box 1 is already sold out.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, naked box 1 is already sold out.
wow that was quick.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  @Dragngrl03 that's exactly what I was looking for.  I'll place my order now!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 19, 2014)

Yay!  This beautiful cupcake will soon be mine.  Along with the naked box #2, Memebox Mask Edition #2, and the Memebox for Hair and Body.  

I AM OFFICIALLY DONE BUYING THINGS.  How many times am I going to say this?  Haha.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 19, 2014)

And Naked 2 is sold out also!

The rush to get boxes is back on,now that they increased the scope of their shipping!


----------



## flynt (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow that was quick.

I know, I was still debating whether or not to get them and it looks like my decision was made for me.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 19, 2014)

So I said I was stalking their sister site and korean search engine Naver for spoilers and I found a few. These are products *very likely but not definitely* to be included in future boxes (excluding non-Korean products which I think memebox omitted as they promised us). 
 

I was going to add the elle girl lippie, the Savia product and Boh samples, but it seems they included them already in Box #9.

â™¥illi anti aging face sheet mask x 1

â™¥illi total aging care cleansing kit- sample sized ampoules x2
â™¥Clio gelespresso liners- 2 colors by random
â™¥eyeko black magic mascara





â™¥Too cool for school Dinoplatz eye shadow (in tubes) &lt;--- I actually want this!!
â™¥The Rich Snow Foam 60ml.....not another cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
â™¥Hanskin Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB 4.5ml sample
â™¥T.E.N cremor mineral water (facial mist I think)
â™¥22 chosungan Real Cheek Smoother  .(Â¯`vÂ´Â¯)
â™¥Royal Beauty korean lip lacquer &lt;-- would prefer to try Innisfree's lip mousse or any milky tint tho, and in PINK please!  â™¥
â™¥Caolion Mool Pool Lotion/ Essence deluxe sample (2 mini bottles?)
â™¥9 Foot Moisture Cream
â™¥Clio Kill Cover 5ml sample

I think most makeup items will appear in the makeup box/ colourful superbox, meanwhile hair and body stuff in (obviously) the H&amp;B box. 
Fingers crossed, no more repeat products! I want to try new things!!~


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

that dino thing is amazing but my two year old is dino mad so i can see me chasing edward around the house if i receive that.


----------



## goldendarter (Apr 19, 2014)

The TCFS Dinoplatz line is soooo cute! I've been eyeing a few products for a while but haven't pulled the trigger quite yet

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/search?orderby=position&amp;orderway=desc&amp;search_query=Dinoplatz

Quote:

Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I said I was stalking their sister site and korean search engine Naver for spoilers and I found a few. These are products *very likely but not definitely* to be included in future boxes (excluding non-Korean products which I think memebox omitted as they promised us). 
 

I was going to add the elle girl lippie, the Savia product and Boh samples, but it seems they included them already in Box #9.

â™¥illi anti aging face sheet mask x 1

â™¥illi total aging care cleansing kit- sample sized ampoules x2
â™¥Clio gelespresso liners- 2 colors by random
â™¥eyeko black magic mascara





â™¥Too cool for school Dinoplatz eye shadow (in tubes) &lt;--- I actually want this!!
â™¥The Rich Snow Foam 60ml.....not another cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
â™¥Hanskin Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB 4.5ml sample
â™¥T.E.N cremor mineral water (facial mist I think)
â™¥22 chosungan Real Cheek Smoother  .(Â¯`vÂ´Â¯)
â™¥Royal Beauty korean lip lacquer &lt;-- would prefer to try Innisfree's lip mousse or any milky tint tho, and in PINK please!  â™¥
â™¥Caolion Mool Pool Lotion/ Essence deluxe sample (2 mini bottles?)
â™¥9 Foot Moisture Cream
â™¥Clio Kill Cover 5ml sample

I think most makeup items will appear in the makeup box/ colourful superbox, meanwhile hair and body stuff in (obviously) the H&amp;B box. 
Fingers crossed, no more repeat products! I want to try new things!!~


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 19, 2014)

/sobs very loudly because both Naked boxes were sold out by the time I got home from work and checked my e-mail

I ended up getting Luckybox #4... I would have loved Naked Box 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they restock it soon.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bunbunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  /sobs very loudly because both Naked boxes were sold out by the time I got home from work and checked my e-mail

I ended up getting Luckybox #4... I would have loved Naked Box 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they restock it soon.
probably will as it was so popular


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 19, 2014)

I



> I agree!!!!!! I have already written Memebox and told them so. I got 2 items in that box and one was a set we already got! Ouy!!! I am mad! I have bought a lot with Memebox and been happy but this box was a sham! Memebox will pay as I won't buy another single item from them until they make this right! $39 for 2 items and one a sample we got before !!!! Shame on them!


 wrote a very long email to them as well. On top of that with the Banilla, the cream in my hydration box was almost empty. It had leaked all over everything. The box it was in was a crushed mess. The top of the jar was cracked. However the memebox itself was fine so it didn't happen in shipping. I think it went into the box that way. I have purchased 22+ boxes from them and I am done buying anymore. Hopefully they will make things right. I think they have gotten in over their heads by releasing so many boxes and then they start repeating stuff. Shame on Memebox.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 19, 2014)

Excited to finally get the chance to see what this Bounce Cheese Cream is all about!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank goodness I didnt see the naked boxes before they were sold out, I wouldn't have bought them but I would've felt a bit let down. They are great for those that are able to get them now that they are shipping to more places. However,they contain repeated products from other boxes that have been released. Box 1 has 4 out of 6 products that I have gotten in other boxes. Box 2 also has 4 out of the 6 products that I have gotten before.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2014)

Y'all, please keep in mind rule #1 of our ToS

Quote:   
Be polite and respect other members and staff. Blatant mean posts will result in banning of user account and/or ip address.
 
If there are posts you find questionable, PLEASE utilize our flag feature so a moderator can see it and review it.

Thanks!


----------



## Miss17February (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow. For $40, the contents of the banila co. memebox sucks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not very excited to receive mine anymore. What a waste, I should've just bought the regular Memeboxes.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 20, 2014)

> So I said I was stalking their sister site and korean search engine Naver for spoilers and I found a few. These are products *very likely but not definitely*Â to be included in future boxes (excluding non-KoreanÂ products which I think memebox omitted as they promised us).Â  Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Predictions of future memebox contents
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! Predictions of future memebox contents



Really want to try the Chosungah item!!! But theres no promise that it will go into the makeup memebox.... Ugh so hard to decide... I thought it was the superbox that is $39 and that the memebox version was $29?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really want to try the Chosungah item!!! But theres no promise that it will go into the makeup memebox.... Ugh so hard to decide...

No, the regular one was $39 and the Superbox is $49


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  does the code work for you?
I had problems using it too but I've tried a few times, pasting and rewriting and finally it went through. I was using my laptop so just keep on trying.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that dino thing is amazing but my two year old is dino mad so i can see me chasing edward around the house if i receive that.
Hahah!! That is too cute to imagine! Send my love to lil Edward. ;3

I am no child but I still love dinosaurs!

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
The TCFS Dinoplatz line is soooo cute! I've been eyeing a few products for a while but haven't pulled the trigger quite yet
 
Same here...I didnt buy the makeup box because I am the type who sticks to a few holy grail makeup items and I leave whatever is below par to rot in a box...don't want to risk wasting money. I trust Korean skincare &gt; makeup.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really want to try the Chosungah item!!! But theres no promise that it will go into the makeup memebox.... Ugh so hard to decide...

I thought it was the superbox that is $39 and that the memebox version was $29?
It sounds good on paper. I wish I could try it all..arghh~
Yep I think the prices you mentioned are about right. 

Superbox #2 for makeup is $39.99 + $6.99 meanwhile Memebox for makeup is $23.00 +$6.99.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 20, 2014)

> It sounds good on paper. I wish I could try it all..arghh~ Yep I think the prices you mentioned areÂ about right.Â  Superbox #2 for makeup is $39.99 + $6.99 meanwhile Memebox for makeup is $23.00 +$6.99.


 Hehe sorry i actually missed a quote in my original post! The prices I asked was actually about the Banila Co boxes... but you are right about the makeup box prices, and [@]LadyManah[/@] thanks for correcting me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in order not to confuse anyone: makeup memebox: $23 Makeup superbox: $39.99 Banila co memebox: $39 Banila co superbox: $49 (All excluded shipping) Really, for that price Memebox can put more/newer/better items into the Banila Co memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 20, 2014)

Missed out on the Naked Boxes due to the fact i don't check my emails 24/7 and they emailed it out at 4am my time :c The photos look greatt though but as was mentioned before, it would be a few repeats from previous boxes


----------



## Luxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cheriii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hehe sorry i actually missed a quote in my original post! The prices I asked was actually about the Banila Co boxes... but you are right about the makeup box prices, and @LadyManah thanks for correcting me






in order not to confuse anyone:
makeup memebox: $23
Makeup superbox: $39.99
Banila co memebox: $39
Banila co superbox: $49
(All excluded shipping)

Really, for that price Memebox can put more/newer/better items into the Banila Co memebox




I Agree, more updated items from Banilla Co, seems worthy, especially for that price..


----------



## Luxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can't believe a week just flew by like that! And I hear MUT will have a downtime soon..

Mark your calendars, ladies, and happy easter holidays~

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*MEMEBOX for HIM #2 edition *: Start shipping April 25th

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*Luckybox #4: *Start shipping date: April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY**Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Superbox #8: by Missha:* Shipping May 13th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX makeup edition *: Start shipping May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #1: *Shipping date: May 24th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th
Did anyone's SB 5 not ship out yet??


----------



## Jane George (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone's SB 5 not ship out yet??
no one has posted pics on here yet so i am guessing no one has received that or lb3


----------



## Luxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no one has posted pics on here yet so i am guessing no one has received that or lb3
Yea, SB5 &amp; LB3 It looks as though, for me, it has not been shipped out, so curious to know if anyone else got there's shipped on the shipped dates yet.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, it has been only 3-4 days and was Good Friday/Easter Monday weekend.

also.... 



Be patient guys, I'm sure we will get our parcels next week the very least.


----------



## Plushy (Apr 20, 2014)

I still have not received tracking for my memebox9 nor my superbox 5. anyone else havent received it?


----------



## migasa (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have not received tracking for my memebox9 nor my superbox 5. anyone else havent received it?
I don't have too


----------



## Jane George (Apr 20, 2014)

i think i have for my 9, but not my lb3


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still have not received tracking for my memebox9 nor my superbox 5. anyone else havent received it?
did you check your order status on the site? I find all my tracking numbers on the site. It takes them forever to send the email and I usually have the box before I get the email, but they always post the tracking on the site as soon as it ships. At least that's how it's been for me!


----------



## Plushy (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did you check your order status on the site? I find all my tracking numbers on the site. It takes them forever to send the email and I usually have the box before I get the email, but they always post the tracking on the site as soon as it ships. At least that's how it's been for me!
Superbox 5 is still as "ready for shipment" not complete ;( meme9 cant be tracked at all (at least not from the celery link they have provided in confirmation)


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Plushy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Superbox 5 is still as "ready for shipment" not complete ;( meme9 cant be tracked at all (at least not from the celery link they have provided in confirmation)

My Lucky Box 3 is still "ready for shipment" too.  I'm going to email them tonight, as it will be Monday morning over there at that point.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LethalLesal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My Lucky Box 3 is still "ready for shipment" too.  I'm going to email them tonight, as it will be Monday morning over there at that point.  
yep my lb3 is


----------



## xiaoyue52 (Apr 20, 2014)

DHL text anybody? I got one today I think it is for Superbox 5 and Lucky Box #3...and it also says gift lotion? Is that for costume purposes? I'm a bit confused...it also says it is 3.1 pounds. Supposed to be here tomorrow


----------



## Kdlane (Apr 20, 2014)

Still no word from Memebox in regards to my box#9 and the issue with Paypal????  But just got an updated tracking email from USPS in regards to Luckybox #2.  I also noticed that both Lucky box's #2 and #3 have the same order number.  It's on the move now in Los Angeles and not STUCK in Incheon this time.  I should get my box(es) either Monday or Tuesday!!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 20, 2014)

> DHL text anybody? I got one today I think it is for Superbox 5 and Lucky Box #3...and it also says gift lotion? Is that for costume purposes? I'm a bit confused...it also says it is 3.1 pounds. Supposed to be here tomorrow


 Definitely for Costume purposes. A friend received the same info


----------



## Plushy (Apr 20, 2014)

> My Lucky Box 3 is still "ready for shipment" too. Â I'm going to email them tonight, as it will be Monday morning over there at that point. Â  [/quote. Emailed them already but no reply. Will probably
> 
> 
> > My Lucky Box 3 is still "ready for shipment" too. Â I'm going to email them tonight, as it will be Monday morning over there at that point. Â
> ...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 20, 2014)

So I'm off to bed in the uk see you all in a few days on the new shiny site. We hopefully will have got some memeboxes to show by then . ðŸ˜˜


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 20, 2014)

I just got a reply to an email I sent.... 3 weeks ago. I swear, Memebox has even worse customer service than GlossyBox. It makes me second guess buying from them, but the products!! Gosh, what's a girl to do? XD


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 20, 2014)

Received my Memebox #9 and I love it! It amazes me that I received it on the 18th and it shipped the 15th. 3 days when boxes like PS take like over a week.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 20, 2014)

They just shipped out my Lucky Box 3!  I logged into my account to get the order number so that I could email them, and I noticed that it had already shipped out and had a tracking number, they just hadn't emailed it to me yet.  Woohoo!  Hopefully it will pass through customs and head this way as quickly as my LB's 1 an 2. 

Ugh.  I'm going to be so friggan productive at work tomorrow without you guys to gab at.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 20, 2014)

> I still have not received tracking for my memebox9 nor my superbox 5. anyone else havent received it?


I received box 9 on Friday. My superbox shipped out the 18th and is already in Ohio. Which means it should be here in 2 days. Based on my last shpment through DHL. Which is strange because I only paid for standard shipping.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 20, 2014)

Im shopping online and came across The Etude line. I ordered the Box 4# Etude house and figured I would do a price comparison.

Etude House Look at my eyes 2g- 4-5$

Etude House Scarf mask 3.00

Etude House Dear darling tint 3.24

Etude House Play nail 2-3$

Etude House Secret Beam Highlighter 9$

Etude House pore ever 9-10$

Etude House Like 20 - 15$

Total Retail Online  - 45.74$ - Free shipping

Total Box Price( Memebox) - 39.99 + 6.99 shipping = 53.73$ US

  So these boxes are priced right, but you're definately not getting more for you're buck. Thank goodness I only ordered one!


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 20, 2014)

I was actually very impressed that I received my LB2 and #9 the DAY after it was shipped via DHL no less! And just now I received a tracking email for SB5 and LB3 that was also combined and upgraded to express DHL and that it is already it landed in Los Angeles about an hour ago. Surprise delivery tomorrow! Now if I could finally get my hands on LB1 that shipped on April 1st, I'll be stoked. ðŸ˜Š


----------



## cheriii (Apr 21, 2014)

> I was actually very impressed that I received my LB2 and #9 the DAY after it was shipped via DHL no less! And just now I received a tracking email for SB5 and LB3 that was also combined and upgraded to express DHL and that it is already it landed in Los Angeles about an hour ago. Surprise delivery tomorrow! Now if I could finally get my hands on LB1 that shipped on April 1st, I'll be stoked. ðŸ˜Š


 Wow thatâ€™s great! Please please please do spoilers of both boxes when you receive it, so curious about the content inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyFry (Apr 21, 2014)

> Wow thatâ€™s great! Please please please do spoilers of both boxes when you receive it, so curious about the content inside!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Happy to! I'm always hesitant to post spoilers because I don't want to ruin anyone's surprise...even though I LOVE them myself! Haha


----------



## payopayo (Apr 21, 2014)

Has anyone else not gotten their LB #1 Restock yet?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Im shopping online and came across The Etude line. I ordered the Box 4# Etude house and figured I would do a price comparison.

  So these boxes are priced right, but you're definately not getting more for you're buck. Thank goodness I only ordered one!
Thank you! That's what I have been trying to say for the last few weeks. Memeboxes' value has dropped since the first few boxes. Believe it or not, deluxe samples and pouch samples in Korea are mostly* free*. You can even get them of streets/ simply entering a beauty shop.

And more shampoo or cleansing products?


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *payopayo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone else not gotten their LB #1 Restock yet? 

I've not gotten mine.  The tracking still says its in Seoul but I doubt it really is.  I mean... I hope not!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyFry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Happy to! I'm always hesitant to post spoilers because I don't want to ruin anyone's surprise...even though I LOVE them myself! Haha
Please make sure you put the spoiler alert one when uploading the pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't want too see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! That's what I have been trying to say for the last few weeks. Memeboxes' value has dropped since the first few boxes. Believe it or not, deluxe samples and pouch samples in Korea are mostly* free*. You can even get them of streets/ simply entering a beauty shop.

And more shampoo or cleansing products? 



 
Yea I just found a reallly good website where they have crazy amounts of samples  starting at .48 cents including etude house etc, so Im really curious to know what is too come of Memebox and how there "sampler, pouches" will add up to the 15$, TBH We've all spent sooooooooooo much cash on Memebox, that I hope the boxes that are being sent out are well worth it, I mean its crossed my mind  a few times to cancel every other box that has not been sent out yet, after I found this international website, but I think Ill bite the bullet and let Memebox ship.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yea I just found a reallly good website where they have crazy amounts of samples  starting at .48 cents including etude house etc, so Im really curious to know what is too come of Memebox and how there "sampler, pouches" will add up to the 15$, TBH We've all spent sooooooooooo much cash on Memebox, that I hope the boxes that are being sent out are well worth it, I mean its crossed my mind  a few times to cancel every other box that has not been sent out yet, after I found this international website, but I think Ill bite the bullet and let Memebox ship.
Exactly, Luxx. 




If you meant the mini box, I actually skipped that one. I don't want to spend $15 on a bunch of unknown samples that I might otherwise get for free on most beauty sites. (and does that include shipping?) I know it is well worth it if I use the $5 off and some points, but I rather save that up for more promising boxes.

Maybe I have been a little to hard on criticizing the current value of memeboxes, but I think we are all entitled an opinion (especially one based on hard facts).  I am on the same boat as anyone here on MUT with tons of boxes pending and all I want is for meme improve the quality and datedness of their contents + *customer service*.


----------



## migasa (Apr 21, 2014)

New boxes!
TonyMoly Superbox and mini # 2


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
New boxes!
TonyMoly Superbox and mini # 2
oh dear... just gone on a spending ban till late may too


----------



## veritazy (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *migasa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
New boxes!
TonyMoly Superbox and mini # 2
And the 10 minute box! Lol it sounds ridiculous. Ridiculously intriguing.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 21, 2014)

Just saw all the new updates in boxes!! OMG!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Interested to know what type of products will be in the 10 Minute Box???


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

MORE BOXES??! Nooooooooooo Lol


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

i do wonder for the value for money in the tonymoly box tbh as the brand boxes haven't been great so far.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know what to do, Splurge on Laudree &amp; Jill stuart Cosmetics or buy some memebox's??


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i do wonder for the value for money in the tonymoly box tbh as the brand boxes haven't been great so far.
Tony &amp; Moly is a decent price, so we will probably get more items in that box. Lol that 10 minute box is something else


----------



## veritazy (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know what to do, Splurge on Laudree &amp; Jill stuart Cosmetics or buy some memebox's??
You have Jill Stuart at your place? I am officially jealous. 




 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i do wonder for the value for money in the tonymoly box tbh as the brand boxes haven't been great so far.
The only brand boxes I am waiting for are Innisfree and Laneige tbh...


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have Jill Stuart at your place? I am officially jealous. 



 

The only brand boxes I am waiting for are Innisfree and Laneige tbh...


Im in Canada, I order the Jill stuart online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for the the memebox's I really want Laneige &amp; Innisfree as well.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 21, 2014)

Tony Moly box - bye bye more money to memebox. I should change my pay details to go directly to memebox


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ellabella10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tony Moly box - bye bye more money to memebox. I should change my pay details to go directly to memebox
Lol! I'm going to have to have a makeup garage sale by the end of this summer


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Woah did anyone else get 5 memepoints added to their account?


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 21, 2014)

I am subject to impulse buying :c So, i just purchased the Mini Box #2 and the 10Minute box using the WEAREBACK1 code and 5 memepoints. It came to $30 with shipping for the 2 boxes which is pretty good. Not sure when the WEAREBACK1 code will be expiring!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah did anyone else get 5 memepoints added to their account?
only valid for a week


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woah did anyone else get 5 memepoints added to their account?
Maybe cos it's Easter? ^.^ Haha the 5 memepoints really persuaded me in buying boxes though ;3 It's been a long time since i had any points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  only valid for a week
Ok thanks


----------



## veritazy (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Luxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Im in Canada, I order the Jill stuart online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for the the memebox's I really want Laneige &amp; Innisfree as well.
I am suppressing the urge! Those better come out before that $5 expires.
And yeah hope they read comments here and do something too. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *stawbewii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe cos it's Easter? ^.^ Haha the 5 memepoints really persuaded me in buying boxes though ;3 It's been a long time since i had any points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
These people are so smart!! 3 new boxes, memebundle code, and extra $5?! Evil!


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *veritazy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am suppressing the urge! Those better come out before that $5 expires.
And yeah hope they read comments here and do something too. 

These people are so smart!! 3 new boxes, memebundle code, and extra $5?! Evil! 



 
Lol yea! Tony Moly + #2 Mini+ 10 Minute = 81$ with the 10$ off

I'm not sure weather or not to buy those 3 memeboxes or buy the Etude House Etionette princess set for 69$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't decide, all I know is that it would be irresponsible of me to buy all 4 lol


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 21, 2014)

Omg I get the 5 meme points but couldn't use it :scream3:


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

do the americans get post today? uk is on bank holiday and hoping they dont have a holiday today as i want to see lb3 and i know some are in us with dhl.


----------



## Luxx (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jane George* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  do the americans get post today? uk is on bank holiday and hoping they dont as i want to see lb3.
I know in Canada post offices are closed including all government stuff today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if independant carriers are open or not though.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Apr 21, 2014)

yes the US gets mail today they just delivered it to my office a few minutes ago


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yes the US gets mail today they just delivered it to my office a few minutes ago
coolio, we didnt get it friday or today. so frustrating.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 21, 2014)

Oooooh memepoints! But idk which box to get... decided not to order LB4 before seeing a spoiler of LB3 but now i am swaying...! Btw that 10mins box sold out so quickly! edit: now it is in stock again... maybe it is my computer ! Also they restocked minibox 1


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to avoid the TonyMoly box, just because all of the previous brand-specific boxes have been pretty lackluster.

I am all about saving money and spending the least amount possible, so of course I'll use the $5 memepoints on the mini #2 lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hey...$5 off and free shipping is hard to beat!


----------



## cmarlor (Apr 21, 2014)

I just got the mini box for $10 ! Yay and free shipping


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 21, 2014)

Any pictures of Memebox 9 yet?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 21, 2014)

I want to order the mini but I'm so afraid it will be mostly packets!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *myungsunkim24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to order the mini but I'm so afraid it will be mostly packets!
I'm taking an educated guess here, and assuming it'll be 3-4 deluxe size products and then a handful of packets, As the $23 memeboxes usually have 6-8 products.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 21, 2014)

bad janey just spent $5 (Â£3.07) on the mini. same price (approx.) as a magazine so be rude not to. back on no spend


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 21, 2014)

Since we all got 5 free memepoints, I had to spend them... Good till April 27th.

So I got a Memebox Mini #2 for $10.  I figure its like a Birchbox but Korean style!  And then if I hate it, well, it was only $10, right?

I would have got The Mask but I hate paying for shipping.  

Kinda hard to resist when they give you five dollars.  I'm still bummed I missed out on the Naked Boxes...


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 22, 2014)

I got my Memebox 7# , SB 4(Etude House), SB Faceshop &amp; Luckybox 1 # Restock today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in love with the Faceshop box.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 22, 2014)

hehe anyone got any spoilers for superbox 5 or anything in general?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  craving some visual dessert! On another note does anyone have any clue whats going to be in the 10 minute box haha the description of it sounds like some  ad for lingerie.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 22, 2014)

Picked up the mini#2 used my meme points.

Adding to my boxes for May.

I like 1 of the Naked boxes but I'm trying julep this month, so no more Memeboxes for me that aren't super cheap.

Maybe I'll try to trade later for the items I'm looking for, when I get something I don't want.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 22, 2014)

I really wanted the tony moly box, but mostly because I wanted the little bunny lip thing... probably better off just ordering it somewhere lol. Instead I used 7 points to get one of the mini boxes for $8.70 so maybbeeeee the korean beauty gods will hear me out and send a bunny gloss stick in Mini #2


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 22, 2014)

hello and morning ladies ,just hope i signed in on the right account , so MUT all up and running again worked the weekend and birthday meant that i went a bit finger happy and seem to aquired 11 more boxes. but i finally got to try these cheese cream miss jexie raves about lol. 

all my boxes seem to be uk bound so hopefully i get to see what weird and wonderful products we have got. 

i take it ya all brought the new boxes too silly question really.

so I'm off to work will be back here later for gossip spoilers cup of coffee and feet up .glad to see you all back here.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm going to avoid the TonyMoly box, just because all of the previous brand-specific boxes have been pretty lackluster.
> 
> I am all about saving money and spending the least amount possible, so of course I'll use the $5 memepoints on the mini #2 lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hey...$5 off and free shipping is hard to beat!


lol good call! everyone has been hauling like mad. When are we going to finish using/ giving out all these~


----------



## veritazy (Apr 22, 2014)

Well I have got my boxes today! -&gt; Lucky box#2 and Box 9. Sadly tho both the lippie are not my fav: Super red elle girl and espoir gloss in some gloomy rose-grey that makes me look 20 years older. *sigh* Will give them away to my friends I guess. Also got mentor cream in #3 oily skin. Quite happy to try out some of the stuff..


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 22, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> Any pictures of Memebox 9 yet?


my box 9 and Superboxe 5 came yesterday. Actually they sent me 2 superbox 5's even though I didn't order 2. My luckybox 2 is MIA. I ordered it and have asked for tracking info but I haven't heard back. I did however hear back about a damaged product that I got in Superbox 3. They want me to send pictures of the leaking container and mangled box. I had to go dig it out of the garbage. They didnt respond to the other part of my email about the repeats in the Banilla box. I have three more boxes that are due yo arrive tomorrow and Thursday. Im waiting to hear back from them about my damaged product and info on my LB 2 before I email them about the extra Superbox 5 that I received. I will try to figure out how to post pictures of nox 9 &amp; 5 as a spoiler link.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 22, 2014)

Oops I meant my LB3 and SB5 arrived together yesterday. I got box 9 last week. I will try to get pics of all my new boxes. I have 6 total that have arrived since the 18th and two that should arrive today or tomorrow. And another that the tracking hasnt updated yet to reflect stateside tracking. I cant find anything in my saved emails for my order for LB2. I am positive I ordered it but it was before the revamp of memebox site. Or at least that was what I thought.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 22, 2014)

Can't wait to see LB3. Is it good value?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow! I just received box 8 and LB 1, some of you are getting boxes fast! I cannot wait to see the contents of newer boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 22, 2014)

Just received banila, luckybox 2 and box 9 and to be honest banila is the least exciting and i will probably not buy the branded boxes again as both have disappointed me.

now off to review


----------



## veritazy (Apr 22, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> Any pictures of Memebox 9 yet?


well, actually someone posted it already few pages back. seems like those in  U.S. will get it 3 days after shipping date, meanwhile in Europe within 6-7 working days.
Here is the photos of my boxes tho..



Spoiler


----------



## Renata P (Apr 22, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> Oops I meant my LB3 and SB5 arrived together yesterday. I got box 9 last week. I will try to get pics of all my new boxes. I have 6 total that have arrived since the 18th and two that should arrive today or tomorrow. And another that the tracking hasnt updated yet to reflect stateside tracking. I cant find anything in my saved emails for my order for LB2. I am positive I ordered it but it was before the revamp of memebox site. Or at least that was what I thought.


It would be great to see spoilers! Please. Probably you have to insert the picture, select it and with the icon "special BBcode" (the third one from the left) choose the option "spoiler".


----------



## veritazy (Apr 22, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> Oops I meant my LB3 and SB5 arrived together yesterday. I got box 9 last week. I will try to get pics of all my new boxes. I have 6 total that have arrived since the 18th and two that should arrive today or tomorrow. And another that the tracking hasnt updated yet to reflect stateside tracking. I cant find anything in my saved emails for my order for LB2. I am positive I ordered it but it was before the revamp of memebox site. Or at least that was what I thought.


Sounds like a bit of a mess. Hmm..maybe check the old meme site for the order number or maybe paypal/bank account for the transaction? Can't wait to see LB3! I skipped it because there are too many duplicates..


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Sounds like a bit of a mess. Hmm..maybe check the old meme site for the order number or maybe paypal/bank account for the transaction? Can't wait to see LB3! I skipped it because there are too many duplicates..


Yea, there's lots of duplicates! So I stayed away from the naked boxes.


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 23, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I really wanted the tony moly box, but mostly because I wanted the little bunny lip thing... probably better off just ordering it somewhere lol. Instead I used 7 points to get one of the mini boxes for $8.70 so maybbeeeee the korean beauty gods will hear me out and send a bunny gloss stick in Mini #2


you can buy it at urban outfitters for like $8

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=30140214&amp;parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 23, 2014)

they put up a new box and some combo boxes. lol


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

Staceyp said:


> they put up a new box and some combo boxes. lol


which is the new one?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 23, 2014)

Staceyp said:


> they put up a new box and some combo boxes. lol


combo to clear of some hard-to-sells and snail box! LOL!! i love the idea of novelty, but im broke. :/


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 23, 2014)

Snail box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

Staceyp said:


> isn't the snail box new? &gt;.&lt;


sorry wasnt showing up on my screen. is now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol thats too funny, the combined boxes they did, why not just discount it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Superbox 10# is $32 bucks 7$ bucks cheaper than the regular SB's. I don't

know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Is anyone planning on ordering the Snail Box&gt;


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Lol thats too funny, the combined boxes they did, why not just discount it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont like them tbh. Pretty useless for singles or those who, like me, have hubbys/partners with no interest in beauty.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i dont like them tbh. Pretty useless for singles or those who, like me, have hubbys/partners with no interest in beauty.


Yea, my fiance' has no interest in beauty.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 23, 2014)

More boxes means scheduled shipping list update!!~ 

As usual, green are for luckyboxes, blue for special/superboxes (regardless of pricing), purple for miniboxes and red for regulars. Everything is arranged in order of time.

*BOXES FOR APRIL*

*Luckybox #1 restocked:* Start shipping date: April 1st

*MEMEBOX for HIM (special edition) *: Start shipping April 1st

*Memebox #9: *Start shipping on April 15th

*MEMEBOX by Banila Co. :* Start shipping April 15th

*Luckybox #2: *Start shipping date: April 16th

*Superbox #5 Burst of color: *Shipping date: April 16th

*Luckybox #3: *Start shipping date: April 17th

*Memebox for Hair &amp; Body:* Shipping April 23rd

*Memebox The Mask Edition #1:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #7: by Banila Co.:* Shipping April 23rd

*Superbox #6: Anti-aging kit:* Shipping April 24th

*Memebox The Mask Edition #2:* Shipping April 25rd

*MEMEBOX for HIM #2 edition *: Start shipping April 25th

*Memebox free from oil &amp; troubles:* Shipping April 30th

*Luckybox #4: *Start shipping date: April 30th

*Superbox #9: by TonyMoly:* Shipping April 30th

*BOXES FOR MAY*
*Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Superbox #8: by Missha:* Shipping May 13th
*Superbox #10- Snail edition *: Start shipping May 16th

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX makeup edition *: Start shipping May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #1: *Shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #2: *Shipping date: May 24th
*10 Minute Box *: Start shipping May 26th

*LATER BOXES *

*Memebox #12:* Start shipping date: June 24th

*Memebox #13:* Start shipping date: July 24th

*Memebox #14:* Start shipping date: August 24th

*Memebox #15: *Start shipping date: September 24th

*Memebox #16: *Start shipping date: October 24th

Also, naked boxes ships 2-3 days after order is completed. There are currently #1-#6 variations of naked boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> More boxes means scheduled shipping list update!!~
> 
> As usual, green are for luckyboxes, blue for special/superboxes (regardless of pricing), purple for miniboxes and red for regulars. Everything is arranged in order of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

did anyone else get three different outers for their recent boxes? i got silver, pink and black... no issues with that but it amuses me.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> did anyone else get three different outers for their recent boxes? i got silver, pink and black... no issues with that but it amuses me.


All of mine have been black so far.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

A



Jane George said:


> did anyone else get three different outers for their recent boxes? i got silver, pink and black... no issues with that but it amuses me.


All mine have been pink


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Superbox 10# is $32 bucks 7$ bucks cheaper than the regular SB's. I don't
> 
> know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Is anyone planning on ordering the Snail Box&gt;


My sister and I have ordered the snail box - we have an unhealthy obsession with beauty products containing snails  :wacko:


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> My sister and I have ordered the snail box - we have an unhealthy obsession with beauty products containing snails  :wacko:


Are those products containing snail slime any good? does it produce results? Im really interested.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 23, 2014)

More boxes on Memebox are up now. They have a couple of bundles. Such as the Nature and mask #2 boxes, or Superbox TonyMoly and For him box.The bundled price is the same if you were to buy separate. Kind of a sneaky move on amemebox part. Because I bet if you purchased a bundle set and another box you cant use the 3 box discount code. However, you do get upgraded to express shipping for the $6.99 reg. Shipping price. Also Superbox 10 is up now. This one is $32 it doesnt say how many products are in the box. It is a snail healers box. I am so tempted. ....


----------



## cheriii (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow suddenly so many boxes! so very interested in the snail box but I bought luckybox4 already during the MUT downtime...

Off-topic: Btw does anyone find the new mobile MUT feeling not so makeuptalk with the blue layout? Idk i quite like the pink layout before that has the "makeup" vibe haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> did anyone else get three different outers for their recent boxes? i got silver, pink and black... no issues with that but it amuses me.


yes i just got home from work i have a silver bag reusable silver one side,,one is clear with purple on the other side,, and the other is clear both sides, colourful new packaging, beat the plain black or pink bags.these are like huge ziplock bags, 

wow new boxes but no I'm no buying the bundles or the snail box, 

I'm being good.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 23, 2014)

*pouts*

I hate this new MUT layout. It's so WHITE!  :angry:

ANYWAYS.

With my $15 in points, plus that $5 off bundle code, I got the 10 Minute Box, the Makeup Box and a Mini #2 Box! And I have boxes 9-13 and Oil &amp; Troubles coming.

I have a problem!!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 23, 2014)

And holy crap...I just checked my list. I have THREE BOXES shipping on May 24th and another on May 26th. Good freaking lord.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Naked Box #6 &amp; 7# is up. I'm not a huge fan of the naked ones, but they do sell out quick!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes i just got home from work i have a silver bag reusable silver one side,,one is clear with purple on the other side,, and the other is clear both sides, colourful new packaging, beat the plain black or pink bags.these are like huge ziplock bags,
> 
> wow new boxes but no I'm no buying the bundles or the snail box,
> 
> I'm being good.


I like the silver one too! Free oversized ziplock for packing clothes when I travel..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 23, 2014)

so there is now naked box 6 and 7, is this instead of doing a memebox box global,so we now have 

memebox global

lucky box

superbox

mens box

mini box

naked box 

what will be next in the range.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so there is now naked box 6 and 7, is this instead of doing a memebox box global,so we now have
> 
> memebox global
> 
> ...


I'd like to know lol


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

i have box overload...


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Superbox 10# is $32 bucks 7$ bucks cheaper than the regular SB's. I don't
> 
> know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Is anyone planning on ordering the Snail Box&gt;


i am!! =]


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i am!! =]


Yea me too LOL why not, their boxes are great.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Yea me too LOL why not, their boxes are great.


definitely true! and i love the snail items!!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 23, 2014)

Any spoilers for LB3? Mine is coming snail route this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

ohhhh yes please lb3... make my day


----------



## BeautyJunction (Apr 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so there is now naked box 6 and 7, is this instead of doing a memebox box global,so we now have
> 
> memebox global
> 
> ...


Choose-your-own-samples box!


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler



LB3

My Box came with 2 Psy masks.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the two items?


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just the two items?





Spoiler



...No...sorry

So MakeupTalk won't let me put pictures up. I don't know why but I'll Just list the products I got.


Miguhara B.P. Cream 3ml (Memebox 2)
Holika Holika Skin &amp; Good Cera Super Cream 10ml (Memebox 2)
Ryoe Jayang Yunmo Anti-Hairloss Hair Pack 100ml (Memebox 2)
Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum 15ml (Memebox 3)
LJH Dr's Care Vita Propolis Ampoule 5ml (Memebox 4)
Lanoa Natural Soap Sulfur (Memebox 4)
Derma:B Daily moisture Body Lotion 100 ml (Memebox 5)
Flower Men Energy Factory Moist Boosting Sheet Mask AKA Psy Face Mask (Memebox 8)
HeartFace Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack 20ml (Memebox 8)


----------



## Jane George (Apr 23, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy moly. good box. sorry my sense of humour is a bit off today


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> holy moly. good box. sorry my sense of humour is a bit off today


I thought this box was a slam dunk. My first box was the 5th box, so only 3 of these were repeats. And I love the lotion, and I could never have to many face masks


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 23, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome box!!! I'm glad I got this box!! Thanks so much


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lots of body products.  Hope there's no doubles in Hair &amp; Body box,


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 23, 2014)

ooh thats a good box kinda bummed i misssed out on that! superbox 5 spoilers anyone?


----------



## Dragngrl03 (Apr 23, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> I thought this box was a slam dunk. My first box was the 5th box, so only 3 of these were repeats. And I love the lotion, and I could never have to many face masks


Thanks for posting spoilers! I really like it too! At first I thought it was kind of boring, but once I started using it, I was wondering where I was going to get another...hehe!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone else break out when using the Bounce Cheese cream?


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler



SB #5


O&amp; Designing Eye Collection + Easy Brush Liner ($48)
Alica Nail Polish (Cotton Candy + Road Cherry Blossoms) ($18)
MacQueen Loving You Tint Glow (Lovely Pink + Vivid Pink) ($28)
Drww Mix &amp; Match ($39)
Etude House Face Designing Brightener in #1 Pink Beam ($11)
Technically there are 8 Items in this box including the 2 makeup sets, eye liner, 2 nail polishes, 2 lip tints, and the brightener. 

Total estimated retail value according to Memebox: $144


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Are those products containing snail slime any good? does it produce results? Im really interested.


I've got the Michael Todd KNU cream which contains snail extracts, and I really notice a difference on my skin.  FYI I'm in my mid 30s.


----------



## NovemberRosa (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey, I just receive the memebox #9. Super super hooked by the value. 8 products, 4 of them are  full size, value around 200$. OMG


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 23, 2014)

NovemberRosa said:


> Hey, I just receive the memebox #9. Super super hooked by the value. 8 products, 4 of them are  full size, value around 200$. OMG


Please share the details, (provided I am not late to the spoiler party).

By the way, has anyone received the Hair and Body by Memebox yet? I would love to see some spoilers.


----------



## NovemberRosa (Apr 23, 2014)

Here the box:
 
 Memebox #9

1. Kerasys Oriental Premium Shampoo (This is a full size and I have no idea why it worths 90$, haha)
2. Luna Wonder Essential BB foundation #21 (Sample)
3. Jaminkyung Gokmul Care Creamy Cleansing Masque (FS - 45$)
4. 25cc Hairbooster (FS -23, this one looks super weird)
5. Savia Magics Count Down 7 day EGF &amp; Multi Peptide (sample)
6. Elle girl I say tint you say gloss (FS - 23$, would come 1 of 3 shades)

7. Botanic Hill Boh Moist &amp; Radiant Youth Ampoule Essence (2 samples)

I am waiting for my Hair and Body box too.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for sharing, NovemberRosa. The contents sound intriguing and promising!

Also, there's a way to post spoilers in a peek-a-boo way. Unfortunately, browsing the site on my iPhone for the proper code is nearly impossible; otherwise, I'd share it with you.


----------



## NovemberRosa (Apr 23, 2014)

YunaKim said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing, Newbie. The contents sound intriguing and promising!
> 
> Also, there's a way to post spoilers in a peek-a-boo way. Unfortunately, browsing the site on my iPhone for the proper code is nearly impossible; otherwise, I'd share it with you.


Yah, I don't know how. I will look around to see how to change it. Thanks


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wish we could see pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure how you upload them though.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 23, 2014)

NovemberRosa said:


> Yah, I don't know how. I will look around to see how to change it. Thanks


Cool. I needed to scroll up to see your username, NovemberRosa!

Also, am I the only one who wishes when a box has a shampoo that a conditioner from the same brand should be included by default? I like using hair products with their respective sets....


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 23, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Anyone else break out when using the Bounce Cheese cream?


I didn't, but I suggest that it may have been the high amounts of cetearyl alcohol in the cream that caused you to break out. Some people find it comedogenic.

Alternatively, are you lactose intolerant? Maybe the whey protein caused you to break out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2014)

I canceled Inner Circle have two disappointing boxes and am going to get more of these (and I canceled the QVC NBTT and a Birchox for Inner Circle; surely I am saving tons of money. Right?!) I hope they don't run out of the good stuff!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I didn't, but I suggest that it may have been the high amounts of cetearyl alcohol in the cream that caused you to break out. Some people find it comedogenic.
> 
> Alternatively, are you lactose intolerant? Maybe the whey protein caused you to break out.


Yea I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally was getting use to using the mobile version of MT and now I have to start again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NovemberRosa (Apr 23, 2014)

http://subscriptionboxaddicts.com/2014/04/22/memebox-global-9-review/

Hey, I just found an article review memebox box #9, if anyone interest in seeing pics.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 23, 2014)

YunaKim said:


> Cool. I needed to scroll up to see your username, NovemberRosa!
> 
> Also, am I the only one who wishes when a box has a shampoo that a conditioner from the same brand should be included by default? I like using hair products with their respective sets....


I agree - I wish they'd come in sets to.  I never use a random shampoo and conditioner together - OCD much? lol


----------



## Renata P (Apr 24, 2014)

Spoiler











I just tried to place some of the items from SB5 in a spoiler to try how it works. I don't have this box so I can only guess.

You add your attachments in the replying section (more options) and don't forget to add them to your post, then select the code for this picture and with "special BBcode" icon (third on the left) you can choose the spoiler option.


----------



## americanclassic (Apr 24, 2014)

Are most memeboxes generally good about having versatile skincare products? I just got my Luckybox #2 (first memebox!) today, and I love it sooooo much!

Tempted to get a second box, but I don't want to get a ton of products I can't use (which always seems to happen when subs include skincare stuff). I have dry, sensitive skin, but I managed to accrue a mini drawer full of random acne products from various subs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't want to risk $30 if it's going to be stuff I can't use.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 24, 2014)

. 25cc Hairbooster (FS -23, this one looks super weird)

i used this last night i love  the results this morning.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 24, 2014)

Superbox 5. Can someone put the picture in a spoiler link.


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes! Yes! Yes! I just got LB #2, it's in front of me now, super excited!


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 24, 2014)

Am going to make an unboxing video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 24, 2014)

Just received the Mask box tracking no. both boxes shipped registered mail.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheriii (Apr 24, 2014)

My LB2 has been in Incheon since 18th and hasn't shown up on my local post office tracking site yet... It's taking longer than usual and now feeling a bit anxious :/ I hope its not going back to Korea!


----------



## Weebs (Apr 24, 2014)

Within the last two weeks I've received Box #8, LB1 restocked and LB2 (which came super fast - arriving yesterday).  I'm kicking myself for not ordering LB3 and box #9 but that's ok - I've got two naked boxes, the makeup box and the tony moly superbox on order.  Plus, I'm awaiting another order from RoseRoseShop!  Korean skincare has helped my melasma fade significantly and I've been trying US products for over ten years with no luck.

I'm loving ALL the Memeboxes I've received so far.  The only thing I didn't like was the shampoo in box #8.  Am I the only one who thinks it stinks like something nasty?


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 24, 2014)

Luckybox 5 and new Mother's Day naked box are out.


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 24, 2014)

Luckybox 5 are all repeats from 1 to 4 except 1 item, passes on that but I did order the mother's day box.Upgraded to express shipping.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> Luckybox 5 are all repeats from 1 to 4 except 1 item, passes on that but I did order the mother's day box.Upgraded to express shipping.


did u get an email for mothers day box? because its not on the site, and no email.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 24, 2014)

Having LB1,2,4 i am going to skip LB5 also. Great idea for the free express shipping upgrade, but anti-aging theme of the mother's day box doesn't really attract me so skipping this also. Finally my wallet can catch its breath, phew!


----------



## cheriii (Apr 24, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> did u get an email for mothers day box? because its not on the site, and no email.


No email yet, but I found them when searching the boxes' names. 
I believe there might email in about 30 mins at 1:00 am Korean time because the recent naked box emails were sent around that time... Maybe a leak lol


----------



## veritazy (Apr 24, 2014)

It seems they are focused on pushing out naked boxes lately since it was a hit. I haven't bought any because most of them have duplicates and 1 or 2 items I didn't really like...hmm. When is Dr.Jart/Innisfree/Laneige superbox coming out lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 24, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Having LB1,2,4 i am going to skip LB5 also. Great idea for the free express shipping upgrade, but anti-aging theme of the mother's day box doesn't really attract me so skipping this also. Finally my wallet can catch its breath, phew!


They had an anti-aging box weeks ago. Funny they are using the same theme and Mother's day in the name of forcing out our munnehs~~  :huh:

Also the naked boxes are under "/memebox/nakedbox". Just add that to the end of the main site name.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 24, 2014)

FOund the mothers day box

Oh just saw all the items.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 24, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> FOund the mothers day box, is it just one item in it? The plant stem for 69$?


It's $39 with the option of free upgrade to express shipping. i am copying the description here;

1. Epfora PIPL Serum 10ml &amp; Essence 10ml &amp; BB 10ml

Epfora Treatment Essence calms troubled skin and supplements nutrients to dry skin. Epfora PIPL Rejuvenating Serum brightens and moisturizes skin and erases wrinkles to create firm and healthy look. Even out skin tone with Epfora PIPL BB Cream. Restore confidence with radiant skin and protect skin from sun.

How to use

Apply essence on neck and face after wash.

Spread appropriate amount of serum on face and neck after essence treatment.

After basic skincare, spread BB cream on face.

2. DDOBYUL Plant Stem Cell Anti-Aging Solution 30ml (Full-size product)

Formulated with innovative fibroblast and collagen-producing technology, Ddobyl's Plant Stem Cell Anti-Aging Solution absorbs quickly and easily to tighten skin and reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles. With its smooth and satin consistency, this lightweight serum also works to restore the collagen broken down by harmful UV rays to reinstate your skin's natural, youthful radiance.

How to use

Dispense a few drops of serum onto skin.

Pat gently to aid absorption.

3. HANSKIN Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB SPF 30 PA++ 5ml

A premium BB cream enriched with concentrated nutrient royal jelly. It gives smooth and silky finish while fighting against aging.

How to use

After toner &amp; lotion, apply an adequate amount on your skin.

4. ESPOIR Lip Gloss 4.4g (Full-size product)

Espoir’s lip-gloss provides moisture and full coverage while highlighting your natural color. Espoir’s lip gloss will make your make up complete.

How to use

Gently apply on your lips.

5. SEP Face Lifting Mask (Full-size product)

This sheet mask is a 6 in 1 facial hydrogel mask made with a special fabric normally used for body shaping underwear. It provides intensive nutrition, fights against wrinkles, brightens skin tone, and hydrates the skin. This mask is actually laced and looks very pretty when you wear it!

How to use

Place on face after cleansing and adjust accordingly.

Leave on for 10 minutes.

Peel off and do not rinse.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 24, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Wish we could see pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure how you upload them though.


ugh.. me too! i love pictures! haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 24, 2014)

Crap! I just bought two new naked boxes, LB 5, and the snail box! I have a problem--I already have some items to list in the trade thread, but the lure of these boxes is too much for me. The three box code worked for me even though I had already used it.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 24, 2014)

LUCKY BOX #5?!


----------



## yunii (Apr 24, 2014)

3 new nakedbox that came out during lunch today. Should I get it?


----------



## Schmootc (Apr 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> 3 new nakedbox that came out during lunch today. Should I get it?


Of course! I'm such an enabler.

I got my first box yesterday, LB#1 and loved it. And I just bought the snail one. I tried one of those Missha snail masks that came in Glossybox (I think) last year and really liked it, so I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 24, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> Of course! I'm such an enabler.
> 
> I got my first box yesterday, LB#1 and loved it. And I just bought the snail one. I tried one of those Missha snail masks that came in Glossybox (I think) last year and really liked it, so I just couldn't help myself.


Snails are tempting, I know. Hehe~ If you type "snail" on memebox search, Chamos Acaci seems to be the brand they have right now, so high chance its going to be in that box. I'm in a dilemma now since I tried mizon snail products and loved them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> 3 new nakedbox that came out during lunch today. Should I get it?


If you already have items from those 3, Id say, save you're money on something else that they may release.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2014)

Did anyone get LB3 yet? If so could you please post the contents?

Thanks!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 24, 2014)

I officially have to stop myself from buying any more Memeboxes until the next Bundle/Multi-Box offer.

Since discovering Memebox, like 10 days ago, I've bought ~7 boxes and spent close to $300 already!

Those folks in charge of MemeboxUSA must be rakin' it in!

I really hope they continue with the high quality and good value boxes and do not decline like so many others we've experienced.

OMG I almost bought Box 13 just now... Yes, I am officially addicted to Memboxes &gt;.&lt;

EDIT: Upon checking my account I am actually up to 8 boxes and spent OVER $300... Yes, this is a problem, indeed!


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 24, 2014)

"[SIZE=medium]For Luckybox #5 we've included 7 best items from Luckybox #1~#4 and 1 item from Memebox!"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]On one hand, I already got #1 and am waiting for #4. On the other hand, there's a chance of getting another Bounce Cheese Cream.[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=medium]quietly clicks "add to cart"[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=medium]Sigh. I think we need a new thread just for Memebox addicts who are trying to quit. [/SIZE]


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did anyone get LB3 yet? If so could you please post the contents?
> 
> Thanks!


I posted the contents a couple of pages back. Im on mobile so it doesn't let me copy/paste.


----------



## kotoko (Apr 24, 2014)

Just tried Gowoonsesang BB Cream from Memebox 2, and I look soooo pasty. Guess my Asian skin is too dark for Koreans...

Off to the trade list it goes! Along Miguhara BP Cream.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> "[SIZE=medium]For Luckybox #5 we've included 7 best items from Luckybox #1~#4 and 1 item from Memebox!"[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]On one hand, I already got #1 and am waiting for #4. On the other hand, there's a chance of getting another Bounce Cheese Cream.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm going to get the LB 5 as it will contains LB 1- 4 (which I already brought) and 1 item from Memebox which I'm assuming one of the previous boxes.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 24, 2014)

Came back from camp this week and received both LB#2 and box #9! Felt so awesome ^.^ and have to say that i love both! I've pretty much lost track of which boxes i've ordered and are coming though... x_x 

Don't think i'll be getting LB#5 too, seeing as i purchased LB 1-4. Although you can never have more cheese creams....


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 24, 2014)

I just got my first box! Luckybox restock! That took 24 days to get to me &gt;.&lt;

I am so happy with the contents! I did have the too cool for school Gel Mist in mine which I was hoping for.

As I have mild lactose intolerance, I think the Bounce Cheese Cream is going up for swaps. Which Ineed to figure out on this site.

Im also glad I didnt get Naked Box #9 for the Nuganic Pore Essence since it was in this Luckybox. Knowing what is in the Naked Boxes is making it way easier for me to say No. I dont really want repeats. Its going to take me so long just to use what I have!

Has anyone heard of Galactomyces Ferment Filtrate? Im SO upset with myself because I meant to orderthe 100% hyaluronic Acid and I somehow ended up with 100% Galactomyces (sp?). Its the active ingredient in one of SK-II Facial Essence and its supposed to be amazing but... I wanted hyaluronic acid! Ugh. They did send some nice samples with that order, though, which I wasnt expecting.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2014)

Found it!

Didn't see it earlier, still trying to figure out how to navigate this site. (it's a bit buggy)

Thanks for posting!!!!!!!



jennifertorresq said:


> I posted the contents a couple of pages back. Im on mobile so it doesn't let me copy/paste.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got my first box! Luckybox restock! That took 24 days to get to me &gt;.&lt;
> 
> I am so happy with the contents! I did have the too cool for school Gel Mist in mine which I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering about the true lactose content in the cheese cream. They do use whey protein, but whey protein has VERY LITTLE lactose in it. I can drink whey protein shakes and I'm fine, but I can't drink straight milk. The cream doesn't make me break out, either. (I'd love to take it off your hands, though!) 

Galactomyces... research on it in skin care seems to be pretty slim. Galactomyces is a fungus (from the _myces_ suffix); specifically, it is a type of yeast. I would conclude that Galactomyces Ferment Filtrate is what is left over when the fermented Galactomyces yeast is filtered. This probably contains enzymes from the yeast, and various other nutrients (vitamins, maybe anti-oxidants). As far as large scale studies on it that AREN'T funded by the company producing it (under the brand name Pitera), I can't find much on how it works. It appears to just be a kind of moisturizer, though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 25, 2014)

For what it's worth I ordered the 100% Hyaluronic Acid a few weeks ago. And it's not nearly as hydrating as I had hoped it would be. Actually it feels like it dries out my skin a bit. Maybe I am not applying it correctly?

But in any event, getting the Galactomyces may have been a happy accident!



Saffyra said:


> I just got my first box! Luckybox restock! That took 24 days to get to me &gt;.&lt;
> 
> I am so happy with the contents! I did have the too cool for school Gel Mist in mine which I was hoping for.
> As I have mild lactose intolerance, I think the Bounce Cheese Cream is going up for swaps. Which Ineed to figure out on this site.
> ...


----------



## NovemberRosa (Apr 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> "[SIZE=medium]For Luckybox #5 we've included 7 best items from Luckybox #1~#4 and 1 item from Memebox!"[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]On one hand, I already got #1 and am waiting for #4. On the other hand, there's a chance of getting another Bounce Cheese Cream.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Haha, I totally agree with you. I'm waiting for 9 boxes. And still want more. LOL


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

im honestly quite scared of myself and memebox! this adding to cart thing isn't doing very well to my wallet. I have 6 more boxes waiting to be shipped out and two(banila co superbox + men box 2 anyone got either already?) coming by standard #memeban. Just imagine the amount they are raking in every day with the naked box sales.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> im honestly quite scared of myself and memebox! this adding to cart thing isn't doing very well to my wallet. I have 6 more boxes waiting to be shipped out and two(banila co superbox + men box 2 anyone got either already?) coming by standard #memeban. Just imagine the amount they are raking in every day with the naked box sales.....


TBH I think the naked boxes are a waste of money, and the Luckyboxes now, for those of you have pretty much purchased every box before those.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is it just me, or is the Mother's day box, 39.00$ now? I thought it was 32$ dollars?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 25, 2014)

luxx22 said:


> Is it just me, or is the Mother's day box, 39.00$ now? I thought it was 32$ dollars?


mothers day was $39, thats why i said no to it.

your also correct in thinking if you have bought memebox 1-9 unless you are after certain items lucky box are not worth it.great for late comers to try some cult items we have found along the way and raved about the mist, the essence the cheese cream to name a few. the super boxes i set a limit no more than $39 and I'm only buying the ones i know i get good money savings in. i know i spent the money on missha but for the waterfall cream in the uk its £79, and the face powder is also fab and is the bb cream i know its in the box.i also got naked box 1 purely for the cheese cream only as missed luckybox1 and 2 as i was at work and it would go out of stock while i was paying for it.

im kind of annoyed about the naked boxes in that its a rip off for lucky box,same price but all items are disclosed up front.just another box o sell. 

i  like the nature and hair box idea and as its not a global ,lucky,naked,mini,super why don't they just sell there as a limited edition box, more chance of people buying these  as they are say once every 3 months or so.

and i miss not just being able to post a photo on here , i don't see the point of a spoiler link as we just all want to see the box.in picture.

i would also love this thread to be moved into its own group page as its a community now not a thread.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

Getting super irritated with Memebox's CS...

I ordered box 9, which was the one where we got charged a few dollars initially &amp; then the remainder of the charge was for 4/14. Well, on the 14th I realized I had the wrong credit card associated with my Pay Pal acct because I got a new card 4/1. E-mailed Memebox &amp; of course have heard nothing back in 2 weeks now. 

Box 9 is now sold out, so I emailed them again &amp; told them to just refund the few dollars they already took out. 

Now I just got an email confirmation from them that says 'Your order has been charged $28.00.' Does this mean I'm getting that box..? They obviously read my e-mail if they were able to charge the new account, but haven't responded.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2014)

is there a way to pull up orders from the old version of the site, other than http://track.memebox.com/? That doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually you can post a photo or put it in the spoiler.

I don't like the idea of issuing so many boxes either, but as long as they sell them so quickly (look at the naked boxes) it seems to be good idea for the company. All of us should decide what to buy, and I definitely have a problem with this. I buy much to much. I think that Superboxes are not as good as regular ones but it's up to you if you buy them. I prefer to find the specific item on the ebay for instance and stopped ordering SBs after TFS box. They have them in their offer and that's good - they have to sell something and regular boxes are gone so fast.

And I am waiting for new spoilers - as some girls from USA maybe will get their new boxes today via DHL.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 25, 2014)

Saw they just restocked some of the older boxes!! Had to get in quick cos they pretty much sold out again when i refreshed the page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Wanted to get box 6-2, but settled on the 6 as 6-2 sold out when i refreshed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Saw they just restocked some of the older boxes!! Had to get in quick cos they pretty much sold out again when i refreshed the page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Wanted to get box 6-2, but settled on the 6 as 6-2 sold out when i refreshed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also noticed this, but are they really restocked or is it a bug?

I'm also bummed that the code "weareback1" only takes off $5 of the whole purchase now.

Before it was $5 per box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 25, 2014)

They were restocked, there was an announcement on their Facebook page. I checked out a few but didn't get anything. I ordered the mini # 2 earlier this week using up the rest of my points. Then today I was one if 50 winners of 10 Memebox points. So I guess I get something else next month, maybe something that will ship in June.

I got my tracking email for mask box#1&amp; hair and body box, they are already in Cincinnati , upgraded to DHL, I don't mind DHL, it's been very reliable for me. I should get my boxes tomorrow. I doubt it will make it AL today. I kind if like they upgraded them, even though I only paid for 1 - 6.99 shipping.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

too many repeats for me


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

Help!  My name is Puppymomofthree and I have a Memebox addiction!  In two months I have bought 18 boxes from them.  I must stop!  Why oh why have I fallen for Korean products so hard???  At least it has kept me out of Sephora!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 25, 2014)

Can anyone post a spoiler photo of Superbox #5? Pretty please!


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 25, 2014)

Lucky box 1, 2 and 3 restocked!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Help!  My name is Puppymomofthree and I have a Memebox addiction!  In two months I have bought 18 boxes from them.  I must stop!  Why oh why have I fallen for Korean products so hard???  At least it has kept me out of Sephora!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol Puppymomofthree! 18??! Clearly you are quite a huge supporter of meme. That I can't do...Im like totally broke~

I wish the company does something for a cause tho....eg box that donates 1/2 of its sales to breast cancer awareness..  At least that relieves some of our shopping addiction issues.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

@stawbewii @CharstarWishes @Vvianc  omg you guys are right...they did restock many boxes. Uh I wish they would slow down on naked boxes / any box that has repeats in them, settle some issues about payment and shipping for others and come up with something thats value for money. soon. before 27th preferably.. (that's when easter $5 expires for all)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol Puppymomofthree! 18??! Clearly you are quite a huge supporter of meme. That I can't do...Im like totally broke~
> 
> I wish the company does something for a cause tho....eg box that donates 1/2 of its sales to breast cancer awareness..  At least that relieves some of our shopping addiction issues.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me thinks my swap list will be epic!


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

For the restock items, does anyone know if they ship it 2-3 days after purchase? Or will we have to wait for a specific shipping date?


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Me thinks my swap list will be epic!


Well, it already is!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too bad Im in Europe and swapping seems super difficult here as shipping is a tad too pricey..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 25, 2014)

Superbox 11 is out...


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

This is really weird, its saying I ordered superbox 8 two times, when I ordered it only once..


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> Superbox 11 is out...


I just added it to my cart. Its still there and how did I get 12 memepoints...


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got 8 points and an email saying an order shipped but the order number given does not match any in my history. No tracking number either. Mystery order.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

I just got 9 memepoints!  NO....I do not need anymore!  Stop it!....Goes to check new boxes.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

Well thats weird, girls. 

And another vague box in the name of anything. 
I can come up with more;

Box for school

Box for chilling around

Box for holidaying 

Box for baby (yes, this actually exists for Korean market)

I think I am a little harsh on meme people but what is this mess lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

Box for Day, Box for Afternoon, Box for Night, Box for Outdoors (I might actually buy this if it was full of high SPF products--I really want to try sunscreen powder)...


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Well thats weird, girls.
> 
> And another vague box in the name of anything.
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont even know what to buy anymore,


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I do wish there was more makeup boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 25, 2014)

weekend special points. i only got seven though


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

I am weak...getting Mini Meme for $6 shipped with my points...that is not too bad, right?  :couch:


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

i only got 5 hurhur abit jealous! do you think its base on the amount of orders you've made. Coz i checked i made 5 different orders transactions so i think thats it


----------



## Renata P (Apr 25, 2014)

I suppose points are a kind of award for April orders - every started 20$ - 1point or something like that. Or the number of orders as kitty93 said.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yea must had been, my sister only got 6 memepoints and she only ordered about 2-3 boxes in april. I made at least 30 purchases and got 12 memepoints.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

Luxx22 do you by any chance have 12 boxes shipped in April? Haha just want to see if my theory is right and solve this mememystery, I just checked and I have 5 boxes shipped in april


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 25, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> Luxx22 do you by any chance have 12 boxes shipped in April? Haha just want to see if my theory is right and solve this mememystery, I just checked and I have 5 boxes shipped in april


don't know if this will help your theory, since 19th april i have ordered 19 boxes, 6 have sent tracking this week, others are for may and the ones i ordered to day may be sent tomorrow as they are restocks, 

i got 12 points for the weekend offer they have issued today , not including the Facebook ones, and box points.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> Luxx22 do you by any chance have 12 boxes shipped in April? Haha just want to see if my theory is right and solve this mememystery, I just checked and I have 5 boxes shipped in april


Ya, I received 4 on tuesday and and have 8  coming (shipped april)


----------



## Plushy (Apr 25, 2014)

Superbox#6 restocked now. Ordered now as i missed out on it previously. Got $7 from weekend promotion.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah probably all the boxes that shipped in April- points. Gotta give it to them for constantly drawing us ladies back in with the free points and churning out boxes daily with descriptions that are almost cringeworthy haha


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> Yeah probably all the boxes that shipped in April- points. Gotta give it to them for constantly drawing us ladies back in with the free points and churning out boxes daily with descriptions that are almost cringeworthy haha


They don't want us to stop buying obviously! They are addicted to our purchases! LOL~

Cringeworthy is right..it began with that 10 minute seduction box. Then this.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'd probably only update the schedule list again next week.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 25, 2014)

Welp, Luckybox #2 is restocked (has it always been? I never noticed), and the Hair and Body box now has a spoiler (some sort of hair mask that activates with steam).

...Let's just say I've spent more money than I should have on Memebox, despite everything I've said since the beginning.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I just got 8 points and an email saying an order shipped but the order number given does not match any in my history. No tracking number either. Mystery order.


Got the same email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't order anything that might be coming around this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 25, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Got the same email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> didn't order anything that might be coming around this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


By chance did you get the Banilco box and email them about it?


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> By chance did you get the Banilco box and email them about it?


Nope. Haven't email them in quite a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it's a late email for box 9 since I didn't get any info related to it before shipping.

In the other hand I really wanted the make up edition box and now I sold out Dx I wonder if the 10 minute box will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe we won the Meme lottery lol.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> Maybe we won the Meme lottery lol.





sharksoul24 said:


> Nope. Haven't email them in quite a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it's a late email for box 9 since I didn't get any info related to it before shipping.
> 
> In the other hand I really wanted the make up edition box and now I sold out Dx I wonder if the 10 minute box will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





sharksoul24 said:


> Nope. Haven't email them in quite a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if it's a late email for box 9 since I didn't get any info related topics it before shipping.
> 
> In the other hand I really wanted the make up edition box and now I sold out Dx I wonder if the 10 minute box will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got that same email as well!! I checked the order number and none of my orders match it.. so I emailed them to see what it is. Lol


----------



## Plushy (Apr 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I got that same email as well!! I checked the order number and none of my orders match it.. so I emailed them to see what it is. Lol


I got the email today and the order number matched my meme9 order number.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 25, 2014)

You guys, I just received the Mask edition box as well hair and body. The Packaging is getting cuter and cuter. I just got a quick peek at the mask box, and a lot of it is repeats. Not that I mind, but I feel like some of the other memeboxers might. Ill try to put up picture spoilers in a bit.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> You guys, I just received the Mask edition box as well hair and body. The Packaging is getting cuter and cuter. I just got a quick peek at the mask box, and a lot of it is repeats. Not that I mind, but I feel like some of the other memeboxers might. Ill try to put up picture spoilers in a bit.


OMGOSH!! spoilers please!! I ADORE masks so I really don't mind getting repeats =]


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

Plushy said:


> I got the email today and the order number matched my meme9 order number.


this is what the body of my email looked like:

Great news! Your order is on its way. 

Shipping Address:

  Kelly Lee

  (my address was inputted here)

Thank you again for ordering with Memebox! 

You may contact Memebox at [email protected] or by replying directly to this email.

The subject said " Your order has been shipped! (# my order number here)"

and that order number didn't match any of my orders that ive placed and no tracking number? lol so odd..


----------



## Plushy (Apr 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> this is what the body of my email looked like:
> 
> Great news! Your order is on its way.
> 
> ...


Yeah the same email.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 25, 2014)

Memebox The Mask Edition



Spoiler


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Yeah the same email.


hmm.. how odd! lol well, I guess we'll see what they say when they reply back.. maybe its a free box?? haha a girl can dream...


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox The Mask Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


YAY!! i didnt get 4 types of those masks so I'm quite excited =]


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

cool, thanks ^^


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

_"Enjoy your weekend &amp; pamper yourself!_

_We are giving out as many Meme points as your orders between March 1st and April 23rd!_

These points are valid only until this Sunday.

Check out our newly arrived &amp; restocked boxes!

Bon weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "

Omg they are officially certified gone case. I put a bunch of boxes into my cart and stared at it long. They know how to get to us good. Arghhh


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 25, 2014)

Memebox Hair and Body Edition



Spoiler


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox Hair and Body Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Seems interesting!  A lot of different types of products!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox Hair and Body Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wow.. that definately looks good too1


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 25, 2014)

OMG! The little floral tube, I thought it was lotion, it's perfume. I got Gleaming Bijou and I think it smells delicious.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Seems interesting!  A lot of different types of products!



Looks like a very good box!!! Thanks for the upload!!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox Hair and Body Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Nicely valued box (altho its meme's habit to jack up the prices to unbelievable highs lol).

I'm glad I got this! Will enjoy some of the items I guess.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting the hair and body spoiler. I cannot begin to express how disappointing I am in the contents. I could have sworn the box would have been more balanced. Is just it just me or is there only one product for hair in the box?! How disappointing! The rest of the items seems to be for all other body parts! Serious, Memebox?!! Golly!

*Edit -- Saw a second hair product in the mix. All is forgiven.


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> _"Enjoy your weekend &amp; pamper yourself!_
> 
> _We are giving out as many Meme points as your orders between March 1st and April 23rd!_
> 
> ...


oh no.. i ordered THAT many boxes in less than 2 months?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol maybe its time to go on a no buy.. after today of course.. haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

YunaKim said:


> Thanks for posting the hair and body spoiler. I cannot begin to express how disappointing I am in the contents. I could have sworn the box would have been more balanced. Is just it just me or is there only one product for hair in the box?! How disappointing! The rest of the items seems to be for all other body parts! Serious, Memebox?!! Golly!


I think there are two full sized hair products.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> oh no.. i ordered THAT many boxes in less than 2 months?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol maybe its time to go on a no buy.. after today of course.. haha


lol..you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Im wondering if I should order another Etude Box, or the Snail SB 10#, but the whole snail thing scares me.


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> _"Enjoy your weekend &amp; pamper yourself!_
> 
> _We are giving out as many Meme points as your orders between March 1st and April 23rd!_
> 
> ...


They know us well...

They know us too well!


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think there are two full sized hair products.


Thank you. I had to go back and take a double, triple look. No matter what, Memebox always knows how to get my money! Golly. I just received an email and like 15 free points today or so I think, unsure considering I had a few points there already that I had not yet used.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

The "Before Special Day" Superbox is tempting.... I swear Memebox sure knows how to tempt us -- It sounds a bit like the 10 Minute Box but then again, the descriptions tend to be vague, I often purchase and hope for a miracle. To date, I have not purchased a Superbox. Hmmm....


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

3$ For mini #2 with free shipping?? hmmm lol (I already ordered mini #2 btw)


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 3$ For mini #2 with free shipping?? hmmm lol (I already ordered mini #2 btw)


i got it free when i ordered it with the memebox makeup edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

promos and memepoints are awesome!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you for posting the spoliers for the Hair &amp; Body and Mask box. They both look great!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> i got it free when i ordered it with the memebox makeup edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> promos and memepoints are awesome!


Nice!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

Did anyone order the snail box?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone order the snail box?


Me!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any pictures of Superbox 5? I'm really thinking about ordering, but would love to see what it looks like! (And any thoughts you have about it)

I'm thinking of using my points on that one or the Superbox 11. I'm not sure which!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

I saw someone mention something about hyaluronic acid liquid? Is that any good??


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Me!


Hmmmm, I think I might take advantage of the 70$ = free shipping on some of meme's website products asides from their memeboxes. Ive been eyeing down their cute cupcake creams.


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone have the link to memebox's sister site? I am on my phone and by default all searches seem to default to the US site or other random articles and blogs. Thanks in advance.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Apr 25, 2014)

So happy to see the spoilers for the Mask box, I am super excited the Sep face lifting mask is in there.

I am a huge fan of the hydrogel, it was super slippery, but once I got it on I didn't want to ever take it off.

Amazing and cooling for my skin. I left it on close to an hour. I loved the 1st one I tried. I'm looking forward to trying that one again, I kind of wished they added it to the site or I could find a reseller for that with good prices. I'm glad it includes a few doubles that will be fun to use together with my daughters.

I'm also super excited for the hair and body box. The only thing I wasn't excited was the possibility of getting a perfume in the box, but even that is interesting in the photo.

I got the call DHL will be delivering that today.

I love the express service. It works great for me. I can't wait to see mine later today.

I really need to get back to blogging. I took a break when I got sick and haven't started back yet.


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

YunaKim said:


> Does anyone have the link to memebox's sister site? I am on my phone and by default all searches seem to default to the US site or other random articles and blogs. Thanks in advance.


I could only access it by http://www.memebox.co.kr/history/

When i click the home, it keeps redirecting me to the US site.

Hope this helps!


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I could only access it by http://www.memebox.co.kr/history/
> 
> When i click the home, it keeps redirecting me to the US site.
> 
> Hope this helps!


That's precisely what I was looking for, Justamerelurker! Many thanks!


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 25, 2014)

Memebox KR is so much better than the US version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why can't we have the same products... Sigh


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

awwwWWWWWWW   I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish memebox had all those things for us. I don't even think their sister site ships to North America? - Nope


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone received their banila co superbox? If you did spoilers pls and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 25, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> Anyone received their banila co superbox? If you did spoilers pls and thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have not even gotten shipping info for it yet!


----------



## YunaKim (Apr 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> awwwWWWWWWW   I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish memebox had all those things for us. I don't even think their sister site ships to North America? - Nope


I hope little by little Memebox includes some of the items from there to the US site as well. And yes, I agree that the sister site looks manifolds better than the US site.

Well, it looks like I am off to enjoying the weekend. I wonder if Memebox will roll out a new box or two this weekend; they have pushed out many boxes as of late, which does not bode well for me.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

I received my tracking number already for the banila co box but that was after I emailed them. Kinda excited to get it but the waaaait for standard shipping. Yeah the Korean boxes are great, saw one box on Instagram that is their "lucky box" so different from the international. It's like you pay usd16 and get one or two mystery items ranging from ysl lipsticks to essence to a set of luxury cosmetics hahaha


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm debating getting a mini box or the ten minute one. The description on the ten minute box is so bad though. But I have to use my points! Anyone else get a ten minute box?


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Apr 25, 2014)

Someone in my Facebook group got the Banila Co box and said it was mostly makeup! Makes me wish I had gotten it!


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

@@myungsunkim24 ooh is it the banila co memebox coz i think its all cosmetics any clue whats inside! and both the boxes superbox and memebox are restocked not sure if it was even sold out before...


----------



## yunii (Apr 25, 2014)

Couldn't post my picture for the banila co memebox. But it is all make up. Eyeliner, eye shadow, lip balm, highlighter, and sample pack of cc.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> Here is the picture of the banila co memebox I received.


PICSSSSSSSSSSSSS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

ellesnails said:


> I'm debating getting a mini box or the ten minute one. The description on the ten minute box is so bad though. But I have to use my points! Anyone else get a ten minute box?


I ordered the 10 min box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> Couldn't post my picture for the banila co memebox. But it is all make up. Eyeliner, eye shadow, lip balm, highlighter, and sample pack of cc.


was it worth it?


----------



## yunii (Apr 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> was it worth it?


I will say it is not worth it. Since the value is almost same as the cost of the box and you don't get to pick colour.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> I will say it is not worth it. Since the value is almost same as the cost of the box and you don't get to pick colour.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yea it seems as though Memebox - you pay the same amount for the items in the box now.

Thanks for the update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Apr 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I ordered the 10 min box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do post pics when you receive it. I really wonder what is in those weird theme boxes.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 25, 2014)

Thinking if i should use my 8 meme points...but don't know what to use it for. I wonder if there will be anymore new box releases this weekend..?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 25, 2014)

Got the Hair and Body box today as well as the Mask box. I LOVE both of them!!!

The H&amp;B box especially  is an incredible value and I think the products are really interesting. It's the first box in a long time where I can honestly say everything will get used!


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 25, 2014)

The hair and body box sounds tempting, must keep fighting off the temptations :/ a meme rehab thread should be made. For now I'll live vicariously through spoilers till my boxes come. Hehe anymore boxes ladies?


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 25, 2014)

The more I read the description of Superbox 11, the more it sounds like another mask box. I think I might skip it, but I still don't know which box to get instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 26, 2014)

Very long time lurker here and just now posting because my memebox addiction is getting out of hand. I need rehab guys! Just bought LB #2 restock, superbox #10, and memebox #11. Now waiting for 13 boxes. This is bad. Oh so bad!


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi, anybody getting a Banila Co. Superbox soon? I'm thinking of getting it with my points.

However, at the moment I really want Superbox 5 - please, post some pictures if you have it! Please, please! I want to see it so much!


----------



## Renata P (Apr 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Got the Hair and Body box today as well as the Mask box. I LOVE both of them!!!
> 
> The H&amp;B box especially  is an incredible value and I think the products are really interesting. It's the first box in a long time where I can honestly say everything will get used!


Any spoiler (specially for mask edition), please!

(Ok. Thanks to LadyManah and Paulina  I found them)


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Any spoiler (specially for mask edition), please!


There are pictures of the mask box a couple of pages back.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox The Mask Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This is the mask box for those who missed it. Thanks @@jennifertorresq


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Any spoiler (specially for mask edition), please!


Renata, there are already pics here, page 251 or 252 I think.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you. I missed them - so many posts recently


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Thank you. I missed them - so many posts recently


Hope you'll like the contents, I've just checked the mask edition because I don't want to see the Hair&amp;Body one before I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I really, really want some pics of Superbox 5 and Banila Co SB!


----------



## justamerelurker (Apr 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Hi, anybody getting a Banila Co. Superbox soon? I'm thinking of getting it with my points.
> 
> However, at the moment I really want Superbox 5 - please, post some pictures if you have it! Please, please! I want to see it so much!


I saw a picture of the Banila co. Superbox and i'd say skip it... Comes with five products, don't seem to be worth it at all. Saw it on @orchidllama's instagram.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I saw a picture of the Banila co. Superbox and i'd say skip it... Comes with five products, don't seem to be worth it at all. Saw it on @orchidllama's instagram.


Thanks for the info! 

For anyone else who is interested, it is here: http://iconosquare.com/p/706893946739611948_1289484725#/detail/706893946739611948_1289484725

I actually am excited for these products. I like them much better than the regular Banila Co box


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> For anyone else who is interested, it is here: http://iconosquare.com/p/706893946739611948_1289484725#/detail/706893946739611948_1289484725
> 
> I actually am excited for these products. I like them much better than the regular Banila Co box


Thanks ladies, it's a miss for me, so I'm getting Superbox #5 :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

Happy weekend, lovelies~
1 more day till some points expire. Gonna be tough deciding what to buy especially with vague descriptions and memebox is not answering mails/ posting spoilers for em new boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Apr 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks ladies, it's a miss for me, so I'm getting Superbox #5 :wub:


Have you seen the contents?

SB5:

*http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=1711*

*http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=3019*

*http://www.memebox.com/view/contents/?pageId=544*

*http://www.etude.co.kr/product.do?method=view&amp;prdCd=102001024*

and 2 nail polishes from Alice


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 26, 2014)

Enjoy your weekend &amp; pamper yourself!
We are giving out as many Meme points as your orders between March 1st and April 23rd!
These points are valid only until this Sunday.

Anyone else get this in their email?

... Six more memepoints for me to spend...  So many new boxes to choose from.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 26, 2014)

I bet @ has a million free memepoints waiting for her with all the orders she had made!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Edited: I'm late to the bandwagon!  Whoops!  

Hyaluronic Acid is amazing!  It's actually produced naturally in our skin but as we age the production decreases.  It can hold 1000x it's weight in water and is what keeps skin looking plump and glowy by keeping it hydrated!  I hadn't tried it straight (you'll find it in good moisturizers listed as sodium hyaluronate or as hyaluronic acid-same thing) but it is in some of my favorite face creams and lip glosses.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 26, 2014)

ugh after looking at the spoilers for the banila co superbox a part of me feels like i got splashed with cold hard truth water..

I went to the banila co website to check it out and the following are the values for it



Spoiler



-acid colour auto stick all colours for USD10 discounted to USD *5* on the website

-fill so good pore essence USD 25 discounted to USD *12*

-BB cream natural face USD 22 discounted to USD *11*

-It shimmer stick USD 18 discounted to *USD 9*

-Oriental eyes liquid brush liner USD 12 to *USD 6*

Total value = *USD 43* below the cost of the box!! this is a first..


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 26, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> You guys, I just received the Mask edition box as well hair and body. The Packaging is getting cuter and cuter. I just got a quick peek at the mask box, and a lot of it is repeats. Not that I mind, but I feel like some of the other memeboxers might. Ill try to put up picture spoilers in a bit.


Do you remember when they shipped this to you?  I'm curious because my Luckybox took 24 days to get to me and I live in Seattle!  It seems like you have yours so much faster and you're only 3 hours away from me!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 26, 2014)

Is that for the Superbox #7 or for the Memebox banila co?  I know there was two.  The Superbox shipped on April 23rd and the Memebox by banila co shipped on April 15th.  It's still not a good deal because it barely pays for the box plus shipping even if its the Memebox banila co. and not the Superbox #7.


----------



## Renata P (Apr 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Is that for the Superbox #7 or for the Memebox banila co?  I know there was two.  The Superbox shipped on April 23rd and the Memebox by banila co shipped on April 15th.  It's still not a good deal because it barely pays for the box plus shipping even if its the Memebox banila co. and not the Superbox #7.


The list above is Banila Superbox#7 - and the link to the first photos was mentioned above.

You can find banila Memebox here: http://cudainiecuda.blogspot.com/2014/04/memebox-luckybox-2-i-memebox-by-banila.html

The blog is not mine, but I hope I can share. It is in polish, but you can find pictures there


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 26, 2014)

@@Saffyra the super box! its ridiculous i thought the faceshop and etude house boxes were already disappointing for superboxes but this one is mehhhhhhh big time  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the memebox one is actually better it comes with some lip moisturiser, 3d highlighter, the cc sample set, brown eyeliner and if i am not mistaken it is a bronze marble eyeshadow or highligher.

Loving the superbox 5 tho  :wub:   made the wrong choice of getting the banila co superbox over the superbox #5


----------



## Renata P (Apr 26, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> @@Saffyra the super box! its ridiculous i thought the faceshop and etude house boxes were already disappointing for superboxes but this one is mehhhhhhh big time  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the memebox one is actually better it comes with some lip moisturiser, 3d highlighter, the cc sample set, brown eyeliner and if i am not mistaken it is a bronze marble eyeshadow or highligher.
> 
> Loving the superbox 5 tho  :wub:   made the wrong choice of getting the banila co superbox over the superbox #5


You are right! All those brand Superboxes were disappointing so far. I have got TFS and banila SB and that was waste of money. I don't cry but I wouldn't buy them again. SB5 was far more interesting.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> @@Saffyra the super box! its ridiculous i thought the faceshop and etude house boxes were already disappointing for superboxes but this one is mehhhhhhh big time  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  the memebox one is actually better it comes with some lip moisturiser, 3d highlighter, the cc sample set, brown eyeliner and if i am not mistaken it is a bronze marble eyeshadow or highligher.
> 
> Loving the superbox 5 tho  :wub:   made the wrong choice of getting the banila co superbox over the superbox #5


Darn..too bad for the brand boxes...I thought they would use meme as a platform to popularize their brands globally, but no..just to rid some outdated stocks and normal-selling stuffs (not half are best-sellers!). Idk..I looked tru gmarket and naver as guidance of whats new and hip. 

I guess I will pass on anything worth more than $23 to avoid being disappointed unless I have tons of points to justify my decision to buy. Like the snail box and superbox 12. *sigh* Meme need to come up with spoilers for these. Good spoilers.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 26, 2014)

actually i think the safest way to manoeuvre your way to a good superbox would be to see if memebox releases spoilers. I personally believe that if it was good they would be more than happy to release a spoiler for the box to attract customers, however if the box is lacklustre they won't put spoilers as that would not promote the box. 



veritazy said:


> Darn..too bad for the brand boxes...I thought they would use meme as a platform to popularize their brands globally, but no..just to rid some outdated stocks and normal-selling stuffs (not half are best-sellers!). Idk..I looked tru gmarket and naver as guidance of whats new and hip.
> 
> I guess I will pass on anything worth more than $23 to avoid being disappointed unless I have tons of points to justify my decision to buy. Like the snail box and superbox 12. *sigh* Meme need to come up with spoilers for these. Good spoilers.


yeah they should take a page out from the marketing strategies of US cosmetics.


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 26, 2014)

I received 12 points + 10 from the Facebook give away so I bought Lucky Box 5 - I now have 5 that are on their way to me, and 13 yet to ship - is there nothing to stop this insanity? :wacko:


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 26, 2014)

Did anyone figure out why some of us got a random email from memebox about our order being shipped but with an order number that didn't belong to any of our orders?


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Have you seen the contents?
> 
> SB5:
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen your post before and also looked for the products myself. I'm crazy about make-up palettes so this box seems like a win to me. I was able to get it for $19.99 including shipping thanks to my points so I think it's a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (Apr 26, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> Memebox The Mask Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thx! Couldn't wait to get mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 26, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Did anyone figure out why some of us got a random email from memebox about our order being shipped but with an order number that didn't belong to any of our orders?


Mine was for Memebox #9 and I believe it was due to this strange payment and shipping system for this individual box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I bet @ has a million free memepoints waiting for her with all the orders she had made!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited: I'm late to the bandwagon!  Whoops!
> 
> Hyaluronic Acid is amazing!  It's actually produced naturally in our skin but as we age the production decreases.  It can hold 1000x it's weight in water and is what keeps skin looking plump and glowy by keeping it hydrated!  I hadn't tried it straight (you'll find it in good moisturizers listed as sodium hyaluronate or as hyaluronic acid-same thing) but it is in some of my favorite face creams and lip glosses.


Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OoooOO I guess I will try some Hyaluronic than. Im literally all tired out from Memebox's now. It seems as though its going down hill? I saw the Mask box someone posted back, and it looked know where near as good as some past boxes, and I think there's a repeat mask in there...I was hoping to see a stack of cute face masks, and such.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone know how or where to buy the Luna foundation CC cream from Memebox 9?

I can't find it even by Googling, which is so weird. Totally love it and want to buy it but Google has nothing!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Does anyone know how or where to buy the Luna foundation CC cream from Memebox 9?
> 
> I can't find it even by Googling, which is so weird. Totally love it and want to buy it but Google has nothing!


Well, you can find them on gmarket, or swap with someone can't use them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=368440768


----------



## OiiO (Apr 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone order the snail box?


Just did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I enjoyed every single snail product that I've tried so far, so my skin must be really loving them.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh goodness, I tried to change my email on memebox, and must had typed in  my new  email address incorrectly when I saved it, because now I can't login... Hope memebox can help me get into my account


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 26, 2014)

I really want to get the 10 min memembox, and the tonymoly, missha, and the before the special day superbox, but since these will mostly be makeup boxes and memebox  seems to only send makeup for the shade of beige. These would be a waste of money for me,since my skin type is nowhere near beige. I really wish memebox let you select a shade.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

ramblingsofkai said:


> I really want to get the 10 min memembox, and the tonymoly, missha, and the before the special day superbox, but since these will mostly be makeup boxes and memebox  seems to only send makeup for the shade of beige. These would be a waste of money for me,since my skin type is nowhere near beige. I really wish memebox let you select a shade.


Yea...it seems to be a cultural difference thing, because Koreans are generally fair/ wants to get fair. Hence they focus alot on whitening products and SPF. I watched some shows and the girls seem to prefer skincare/makeup with fragrance than none at all. I guess that's the complains from us that memebox finds puzzling.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

Just incase you guys missed it, memebox has its own section now -- https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/352-memebox/


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Just incase you guys missed it, memebox has its own section now -- https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/352-memebox/


I think we can create several topics like spoiler thread, complains and perhaps a *rehab centre.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 26, 2014)

great news this thread now has its own group  page.


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 26, 2014)

Took the plunge and ordered the ten minute box. And so exciting seeing memebox gets it's own forum.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

I really want to try either the snail superbox or oil&amp; trouble v.2 but without spoilers, I just can't trust superboxes.  :sdrop:

Personally, I would prefer the oil &amp; trouble since summer is arriving. I don't have acne problems, but perhaps only 1-2 bumps per month..though I love anything that keeps my skin clear.  :wub:

So I did some digging. 

There are tons of stuff they could possibly include in oil and trouble, which is why they came up with two boxes- 1 $23 memebox and another $32 superbox. I got the $23 one already... If they would include the Innisfree/ O'sum AC line, I'm ALL-IN.

As for the snail box there are some *probably* items they might include (from the sister site; 달팽이 means snail);



Spoiler



Enprani snail essence sheet mask- estimated $1.2 per sheet x 1

Elensila escargot cream (18.9)/ bb cream ($14) --maybe bb cream more probable x 1
Soin Anti Taches Snail Repairing Mask- estimated $1.6 per sheet x 1

NEW: Carestory snail Pure Extract 100% (another small ampoule thing)- $11.4

In stock and probably waiting to be cleared out: Chamos acaci snail whitening cream/ anti-wrinkle (ranged $10-20)- probably 1 full-sized item or some deluxe samples

NEW: Karadium sun cream (very likely to be included)- $14.9

If I am right, there will be 5-6 items, deluxe and full-sized, but relatively close to the value of ~$50 (according to meme's jacked-up prices). I don't like sheet masks and they don't have my favourite brand Mizon..so I might give this a pass. 

So to clarify again, this list is a *self-assumption* to help me decide whether or not I should pick up this box. I hope it will be better than my prediction...



Sorry I can't help it. I am such a nerd.  :laughno:


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a huge stack of memebox's that I have received last week and this week. I think I got 8 or 9. Is there a way to post pictures via a smartphone or is it best to post via a computer.

I was quite surprised to see that I had 13 meme points that needed to be used by sunday. I had sworn off buying any more boxes but caved in and bought LB 5. I wish these points had been available prior to me buying SB 9 &amp; 10. I could've gotten an additional $5 off if I had bought the three together.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I really want to try either the snail superbox or oil&amp; trouble v.2 but without spoilers, I just can't trust superboxes.  :sdrop:
> 
> Personally, I would prefer the oil &amp; trouble since summer is arriving. I don't have acne problems, but perhaps only 1-2 bumps per month..though I love anything that keeps my skin clear.  :wub:
> 
> ...


oh i have the oil and trouble memebox$23, buti have points to use and out of all the ones i haven't ordered I'm tempted to buy the super box version. i am hoping for the dr.g mentor cream in no3, its so good.  and i have normal skin and its so moisturising, but in the summer my face is greasy from working in a hot kitchen all day so have to change my skincare.so these boxes will be ideal.

i think i will have to order the super box oil and trouble.


----------



## jennifertorresq (Apr 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Do you remember when they shipped this to you?  I'm curious because my Luckybox took 24 days to get to me and I live in Seattle!  It seems like you have yours so much faster and you're only 3 hours away from me!


my boxes were sent express. They've upgraded me to express whenever two boxes shipped out at the same time. So they get to me in about a weeks time. Sometimes less


----------



## raindrop (Apr 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i am hoping for the dr.g mentor cream in no3, its so good.  and i have normal skin and its so moisturising, but in the summer my face is greasy from working in a hot kitchen all day so have to change my skincare.so these boxes will be ideal.
> 
> i think i will have to order the super box oil and trouble.


Make sure you check out the swap thread! I'm trying to trade a Dr G cream in #3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/page-4


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh i have the oil and trouble memebox$23, buti have points to use and out of all the ones i haven't ordered I'm tempted to buy the super box version. i am hoping for the dr.g mentor cream in no3, its so good.  and i have normal skin and its so moisturising, but in the summer my face is greasy from working in a hot kitchen all day so have to change my skincare.so these boxes will be ideal.
> 
> i think i will have to order the super box oil and trouble.


great call. I will probably do the same tho I wish meme will come up with something new overnight.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i have got the dr.g no 3 but haven't open it yet. so far I have tried the snow white and bounce cheese and didn't like them as much as i hoped.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so no creams or sheet masks for me unless highly raved..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> great call. I will probably do the same tho I wish meme will come up with something new overnight.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i have got the dr.g no 3 but haven't open it yet. so far I have tried the snow white and bounce cheese and didn't like them as much as i hoped.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so no creams or sheet masks for me unless highly raved..


the no 3 cream isn't a cream as such its like a thick gel consistancy but sinks in so well and its tingly and cooling  when massaging into the skin. its thick but not cloggy if that makes sense.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the no 3 cream isn't a cream as such its like a thick gel consistancy but sinks in so well and its tingly and cooling  when massaging into the skin. its thick but not cloggy if that makes sense.


Yeah it does! Sounds like SANA collagen moisturizing gel or MIZON snail repairing cream. I'll see if I'll use it or pack a box of goodies and sell/trade it away..


----------



## msambrosia (Apr 26, 2014)

I can't stand to let free points expire, so I had to order something. I really wanted the mask box, but it's sold out again. I hope they'll restock or offer another version soon. I bought the nature box instead. This is the first more expensive box I've bought, so I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 26, 2014)

I had to pass on the points. I have to keep telling myself it's basically like a coupon code, in the form of points. I don't always use coupon codes, so I don't always have to use points, either! I had already purchased both mini's, so the $4 in points went to waste, unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad we can't gift them!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the no 3 cream isn't a cream as such its like a thick gel consistancy but sinks in so well and its tingly and cooling  when massaging into the skin. its thick but not cloggy if that makes sense.


It is very similar to the goddess cream in texture.

I actually used half the jar of the Dr. G Cream, oily version, but noticed it was REALLY drying out my skin. I thought I still had acne-prone, oily skin, but I guess since I'm getting old, it's starting to dry out. XD So, that was a fail for me!

The goddess cream is perfect for my skin, though, and cheaper, so that's alright that the Dr. G didn't work out.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like the snail superbox is sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still undecided as to what to spend my 8 meme points on...


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Apr 27, 2014)

So I have $12 in points &amp; 5 of them expire tomorrow. Which box do you all recommend I get? I've never tried memebox before so this would be my first box.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 27, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So I have $12 in points &amp; 5 of them expire tomorrow. Which box do you all recommend I get? I've never tried memebox before so this would be my first box.


If it's your first box i say get a luckybox so you can catch up on the previous memebox items and have a taste of the regular memebox. Of course you can choose a regular memebox too but now the only one available is box #13 which you will have to wait until July for its shipping.


----------



## cheriii (Apr 27, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Looks like the snail superbox is sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still undecided as to what to spend my 8 meme points on...


Same here! Without spoilers i cant really decide on the new superboxes (and the so mysterious 10 minute box... the description is so vague)!

if they just restock the miniboxes or makeup memebox my money (and points) will fly to themmm~


----------



## veritazy (Apr 27, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Same here! Without spoilers i cant really decide on the new superboxes (and the so mysterious 10 minute box... the description is so vague)!
> 
> if they just restock the miniboxes or makeup memebox my money (and points) will fly to themmm~


yep, was hoping for some spoilers since...forever. And I don't think they do restocks on weekends... *sigh sigh*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 27, 2014)

I noticed another thread for memebox spoilers. Are we now posting spoilers in that thread. Do we have to post pictures as a spoiler or can I attach a picture directly since this is a spoiler thread. Please let me know.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 27, 2014)

I think in the spoiler thread we should just post the actual picture . To be fair memebox isn't really about loving the thrill of surprise it's about seeing what's in the box and then ordering or grabbing a restock because damn I wish I got it the first role it looks great iykwim . And as it's a spoiler thread if you don't want a spoiler you have no excuse to even be looking in there.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you guys think we should start separate threads for each types of box? IE: A Superbox thread, a Classic Memebox thread, Brand-Specific Memebox Thread, Luckybox etc? I know it seems like a lot of different threads, but I think it would help keep the conversation a bit less confusing/all over the place. This thread can continue to be general chat about all of them/ shipping schedules etc.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do you guys think we should start separate threads for each types of box? IE: A Superbox thread, a Classic Memebox thread, Brand-Specific Memebox Thread, Luckybox etc? I know it seems like a lot of different threads, but I think it would help keep the conversation a bit less confusing/all over the place. This thread can continue to be general chat about all of them/ shipping schedules etc.


Seems like a cool idea, and would be nice if 1st post has the list of boxes in that category to date, eg LB 1-5 and their contents, just in case of restock and a quick check would help alot. Also maybe someone start a rehab thread lol.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do you guys think we should start separate threads for each types of box? IE: A Superbox thread, a Classic Memebox thread, Brand-Specific Memebox Thread, Luckybox etc? I know it seems like a lot of different threads, but I think it would help keep the conversation a bit less confusing/all over the place. This thread can continue to be general chat about all of them/ shipping schedules etc.


I think it would be even more confusing.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe one thread for each box? It would be a lot of threads but at least that way the number of posts to go through wouldn't be so big. I've spent ten minutes just trying to find people talking about a specific box (Luckybox 2), even using the search function. It's hard when all the boxes go by number instead of month.

I feel like sometimes people want to discuss one specific box and end up being blown off because a bigger box happens to be received around the same time? Maybe one thread per box would help relieve this.


----------



## msambrosia (Apr 27, 2014)

I also think a thread for each box would be the best way to go. It would be a lot, but I think it would keep things more organized. Not everyone gets every single box, so it would be a way to discuss the ones you have purchased or are expecting.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 27, 2014)

I think there should be a thread for every box, too


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 27, 2014)

I found a blog post with details about the products, if anyone is interested (this is NOT my blog - I found it through Instagram and it's the only place I've found spoilers)

http://orchidllama.com/2014/04/26/memebox-superbox-7/

I did order this box, but I don't think mine has shipped yet. :/ I think it looks alright! I like it more than the Face Shop superbox


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 27, 2014)

So excited to get this!!


----------



## Imelda Maynard (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have been silently lurking on this site for awhile because I love Memebox but my love has turned into obsession. It appears I am not alone! Anyway, I thought I would just share that as much as I swore I would not purchase another me box for awhile, I caved due to all the points I racked up! I was going to get the Tony Moly box but like others I have not been to blown away with the brand boxes. I ordered the Missha box and hopefully I won't be disappointed. I like the regular boxes as they have been AMAZING!!!


----------



## cheriii (Apr 27, 2014)

I am quite content about the way it is now (complied into 1 thread) yet it would be okay to have separate threads for each box if thats what you ladies want the forum to be!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but do you start a thread once it is available for purchase, shipped or actually received?

And if we're discussing a certain box definitely we will refer to certain items in the box /attach pics but that could act as a kind of spoiler to those who havnt received the box. So it is like we can just post the spoilers pics in the box-specific threads with the spoiler tag, while the spoiler thread does not require the tag?

Btw its actually quite emotional to see that memebox grew so big that deserves a new category  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great job memebox and i hope you keep up the standard! (But poor thread-stalking employee would have so many more threads to read...)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 27, 2014)

Home from work and catching up . Well more threads started I agree with the rest of you .a thread for each new box is great . That way pictures , reviews, likes dislikes , alternatives if restock are different can be talked about. I like to see an old boxfor instance the other day I missed out in global box4 as was double checking a thread once I added to my basket gone out of stock . So as a history and back list as there are so many boxes would be a great inventory. As like many have said they haven't got the box . But if it came up again and they had the money points they could jump on it.

Ooh and we have a new moderator for the group well done @MissJexie.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2014)

I think a thread for each box would be overwhelming, due to the massive volume of boxes.

And also the very limited quantity of some of the boxes.

But possibly a thread for each category of boxes? So there could be a LuckyBox thread, a Superbox thread and a global box/ general thread? (this thread is the latter)

Or maybe there is just this thread and then a spoiler thread?

This is a tough sub to categorize.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think a thread for each box would be overwhelming, due to the massive volume of boxes.
> 
> And also the very limited quantity of some of the boxes.
> 
> ...


This is kind of what I was thinking, too! 

It at least sort of breaks up the conversation, but isn't as overwhelming as having a thread for each box. Especially since they're releasing quite a few boxes at once lately!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is kind of what I was thinking, too!
> 
> It at least sort of breaks up the conversation, but isn't as overwhelming as having a thread for each box. Especially since they're releasing quite a few boxes at once lately!


Totally. It would be complete madness trying to find all the links for the current boxes!

I believe @@MissJexie suggested categorizing it this way as well.

Now what to spend my points on today...? hmm..........


----------



## payopayo (Apr 27, 2014)

Man, I'd really like to use my memepoints but all the boxes I'd get are sold out!  Makeup Box, Snail Box, Mini, darn.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

I think that memebox is releasing way too many boxes at a rapid speed to make a separate thread for each individual box. If they were doing a couple per month it would be different. I can see this group getting overwhelmed with threads pretty quickly that way. I think the best way to separate them is to keep this chat going in case anyone simply prefers this method of chatting, and this can also be used for general memebox chat, questions, opinions etc. I will start working on a few threads and try my best to make them easy to navigate! There's been a LOT of boxes since they launched, so it's going to take me some time to compile everything!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's the Plan for the separate threads:

I think that there are SO many boxes that have come and gone, however people still would like a resource to see what was in past boxes. I am going to separate the boxes into their own general threads. The only boxes that should have their own threads are the classic memeboxes, since they are the most popular and are released most often. That will make it easier for people to navigate through the Memebox group threads without overloading them and having to follow dozens of different threads at the same time. General Superboxes, Brand-Specific boxes, Luckyboxes, and any other box that has had more than one edition (memebox mini, memebox for him etc) will also have general threads specific to them.

I'll be working on these threads for the next day or so, and also compile a list of what was inside each former box. Since each classic memebox will have it's own thread, I will make a thread for 'Past Memeboxes' so that people can discuss them/the products, as well as use it as a resource to view what was in past boxes if needed.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 28, 2014)

What about a thread with the shipping schedule?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> What about a thread with the shipping schedule?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been putting the shipping dates on the first post of each thread, but I will definitely make a general thread for shipping dates as well for easy access.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

*MEMEBOX MASK EDITION* SHIPPING APRIL 23rd​*MEMEBOX MASK EDITION #2 *SHIPPING APRIL 25th​ ​**According to Memebox, Both Mask Editions are "Packed with the exact same products, except for one or two items." Just a heads up!**​ ​_Just spend 10 minutes the night before and you will be ready to glow the next day! If it’s a meeting with your blind date, friend’s wedding, plane to catch, or simply to make up for a bad day with more luminosity on your face! _​ ​_Whichever the circumstances it is, with box jammed packed with mask sheets, you will always be ready for it!_​_Memebox The Mask Edition comes with all sorts of facial mask sheets, including the best and most unique masks that were featured in our previous Memeboxes plus many more new mask sheets we simply couldn’t resist including!_​


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

@@MissJexie is there a naked box thread yet.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@MissJexie is there a naked box thread yet.


not yet, working on it as well as a few others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should be up shortly!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> not yet, working on it as well as a few others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should be up shortly!


thank you . i woke up just logged on and is now weeping at the amount of a)boxes there are. and   b)boxes are sub headed into categories and   c) how many I've bought. the shame. 7 boxes on one flight alone last week  to arrive in the next few day then more shipping this week. cries of shame ,runs off to cancel uk birch and glossy boxes. for ever.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

i got box 2 shipping this week but i wish they had added the feet and hand masks to the boxes ,the ones i have tried  have been really good and moisturising.maybe they will add to future boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i got box 2 shipping this week but i wish they had added the feet and hand masks to the boxes ,the ones i have tried  have been really good and moisturising.maybe they will add to future boxes.


I would buy a lifetime supply of those foot masks that were in a past box (forgot which one now!) but they worked SOOOO well!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

They announced luckybox5 spoiler online and Facebook I added the product to the spoiler thread


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would buy a lifetime supply of those foot masks that were in a past box (forgot which one now!) but they worked SOOOO well!


Geez me too - turned my husbands abused feet into baby feet!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would buy a lifetime supply of those foot masks that were in a past box (forgot which one now!) but they worked SOOOO well!


ikr! I love tonymoly's super shiny peeling foot &gt; holika2's. the later didnt do much for me except dirty my socks with dusty epithelials. lol


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 28, 2014)

Nooo i should've used my points towards Luckybox #5! i wouldn't mind getting a duplicate of that cheese cream...but i guess i'm not too keen on getting any more other duplicates after that :s What to do? Did anyone order Luckybox #5?


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Nooo i should've used my points towards Luckybox #5! i wouldn't mind getting a duplicate of that cheese cream...but i guess i'm not too keen on getting any more other duplicates after that :s What to do? Did anyone order Luckybox #5?


Yep I ordered it - but then again I have memebox-mustbuythemall-itis


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 28, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Yep I ordered it - but then again I have memebox-mustbuythemall-itis


Haha! That's cos Memebox is just too good!! Any boxes that you haven't got??


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ikr! I love tonymoly's super shiny peeling foot &gt; holika2's. the later didnt do much for me except dirty my socks with dusty epithelials. lol


I'm on day 4 of the tonymoly peeling foot booties - kinda gross but oddly satisfying lol


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Haha! That's cos Memebox is just too good!! Any boxes that you haven't got??


Haha seems like that. I didn't get the minis or naked - I probably would've gotten a naked box but they sold out before I even got up haha. I haven't gotten 10 min or day before but my sister did so ill live vicariously through her


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 28, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Haha! That's cos Memebox is just too good!! Any boxes that you haven't got??


Haha seems like that. I didn't get the minis or naked - I probably would've gotten a naked box but they sold out before I even got up haha. I haven't gotten 10 min or day before but my sister did so ill live vicariously through her


----------



## yunii (Apr 28, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Nooo i should've used my points towards Luckybox #5! i wouldn't mind getting a duplicate of that cheese cream...but i guess i'm not too keen on getting any more other duplicates after that :s What to do? Did anyone order Luckybox #5?


I got the lucky box 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am looking forward to it but I have a feeling it won't be here until late June because I live in Canada.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

I stayed away from LB 5, dont want anymore repeats.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Apr 28, 2014)

I purchased the mask edition 2 and luckybox 2 a few weeks ago.  I can't wait for them to arrive.  I caved and bought luckybox 5 yesterday with my points.  I'm afraid this will be a new addiction!  Yes, I am addicted to subscription boxes and make-up talk.  When the website was down I had withdrawals!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm wondering if I did the TM foot peel wrong somehow. I'm on day 7 and my feet just look dry; nothing's peeling yet.  

I'm a total mask fiend, so I'm excited to get my box (box 2)!


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

I've posed pictures of a couple of my recent boxes in the spoilers section of the Memebox group pages. Hopefully I will post more today.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Apr 28, 2014)

I had an issue with a face cream that leaked all over due to damaged container and CS gave me the option of having it replaced (which they really discouraged because they said they may not have the product or it may leak again) or getting 10 points. I decided to go with the 10 points. I wish they would've sent me the emakl and applied the points to my account before the bonus points that expired yesterday. I couldve gotten a free box. I had 13 points that I used on one of the most recent boxes.

I have to say that CS does make things right. I was missing a product in one of my boxes and they replaced it and they resolved this recent issue as well.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I wonder what else gonna be in LB 5. I already ordered it. Gonna get two cream cheese!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 28, 2014)

You can also post photo spoilers of your boxes in their corresponding discussion threads! And if they don't have a thread, feel free to create one!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

Memebox #8 is restocked!!!!!!!

Caviar cleanser here I come.........


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Memebox #8 is restocked!!!!!!!
> 
> Caviar cleanser here I come.........


That caviar cleanser gives me life! It works so well! :luv:


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> That caviar cleanser gives me life! It works so well! :luv:


Ha! I love that expression.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 28, 2014)

the snail slowly crept back as well~ lol. i should be studying.  :laughno:


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Im still waiting for box 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im wondering if I should order another one??


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow I had no idea that Memebox restocked Memebox 2# and Memebox #3 on The 25th of April @ 3am in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I heard they sold out in 2 hours. Too bad us in North America were sleeping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wow I had no idea that Memebox restocked Memebox 2# and Memebox #3 on The 25th of April @ 3am in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I heard they sold out in 2 hours. Too bad us in North America were sleeping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it was 8 am in the uk box 2 sold out in 5 minutes  box 3 under an hour, usually everything goes on sale after midnight in the uk and we miss out. thats why i can't stay up for fcs season parties and other international parties and chats as the time difference is too large.  at present the times on this forum are still wrong most of the time. so when we comment it gets confusing i take it is morning or lunch time in america , late evening in the uk. the boxes sold out in such silly times i swear only 5 boxes were available on some numbers , i grabbed 2,3, and lucky box1. I'm sure you will get some chance again soon , i know i missed out last 2 times.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 28, 2014)

I feel like its my birthday.

LB 1 came on Friday. LB 2 came on Saturday. and LB 3 came today!! wooooot


----------



## veritazy (Apr 28, 2014)

phannie said:


> I feel like its my birthday.
> 
> LB 1 came on Friday. LB 2 came on Saturday. and LB 3 came today!! wooooot


We mere mortals are normally born once. But you, my friend, thrice!  :wizard:


----------



## monkeyx3 (Apr 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We mere mortals are normally born once. But you, my friend, thrice!  :wizard:


Yes yes. And I got some products that I previously received that I loved to death. So glad. Now waiting on LB 4 and LB 5 to ship along with MB 11 - 16. It's gonna be a good week,


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

My Anti-aging and Mask #2 box arrived!

Not only does Mask 2 have a different lip mask, it has an Exfoliating Foot mask!!!! (instead of the SEP lifting mask from box#1)

Now I need to go wash up so I can apply!


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My Anti-aging and Mask #2 box arrived!
> 
> Not only does Mask 2 have a different lip mask, it has an Exfoliating Foot mask!!!! (instead of the SEP lifting mask from box#1)
> 
> Now I need to go wash up so I can apply!


OMG spoilers please!!

sorry.. i cant find the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 28, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> OMG spoilers please!!
> 
> sorry.. i cant find the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here's the link to the Spoiler thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/

Unfortunately I can't post from my phone. There are pics of the Anti-aging box and it is fantastic!!!!


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just discovered this today. very cool. are the products all legal for usa?


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here's the link to the Spoiler thread.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/
> 
> Unfortunately I can't post from my phone. There are pics of the Anti-aging box and it is fantastic!!!!


We are working on the upload function on the mobile theme. Our apologies for this! For a quick fix for now until this function is up on the mobile theme, what you can do is switch to makeuptalk theme on the bottom of the page when you are wanting to post a picture and once done, switch back to mobile. There is a little icon on the bottom of the page that will allow you to switch between the themes. We realize that this is an extra step but it's one way to post a picture via mobile. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## payopayo (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, I did not expect to get LB #3 so quickly considering it took over 3 weeks for LB #1 RS to get to me! But here it is, stuffed chock full and I couldn't be more pleased!  In terms of quantity it definitely wins (no less than 11 products, because two of the products came with doubles, wow). I don't even feel bad about missing the chance to spend my expiring memepoints over the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 28, 2014)

I got my Box 8# Love it!! Im undecided weather or not If I should order the SB Snail Box and the Naked #8 or not??


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 29, 2014)

Opened my second Mask #2 box ( yes, I bought two because I have no self control  :lol:  ) to find that the Keyskin Hydro Gel Patch container leaked. Thankfully there were still some serum left and is still usable :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Janelle Ong (Apr 29, 2014)

Its my first time posting, but I realized memebox loves posting at 1am PDT for spoilers and such! Gotta stay up now! Ooo I also found a cute site that did a review on the hair and body box.

http://orchidllama.com/2014/04/28/memebox-for-hair-body/#more-218


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

I caved in and waited around to see if memebox would load up a few more NEW boxes last night but they didn't, so out of urge I ordered the Snail SB and the Naked #8


----------



## Plushy (Apr 29, 2014)

Has anyone in the UK received SB#5 or Hair and Body yet? Mine has been stuck on Incheon status for a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 29, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Has anyone in the UK received SB#5 or Hair and Body yet? Mine has been stuck on Incheon status for a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i have 10 boxes still not here yet, its been 11 days but please remember to take off 4 days from the time for bank holiday weekend, all tracking for all boxes say incheon that means they left and flew over, so they should hopefully get through to the royal mail this week hopefully before this weekends bank holiday.


----------



## Bunbunny (Apr 29, 2014)

I think one of their next boxes should be about sun protection! A nice CC cream, sunscreen, something with SPF for the lips, maybe another gel mist for those hot summer days or a powder with SPF.._._ not sure what other items they could put in there, though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 29, 2014)

naked 10,11,and 12 are up for sale 

i agree a summer box with sun care and aloe vera gels for sunburn and aftersun would be great for someone who burns with factor 50 on,


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just ordered Naked box 11. Oops


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 29, 2014)

is anyone's memebox account down? i can't seem to log in or do anything


----------



## OiiO (Apr 29, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> is anyone's memebox account down? i can't seem to log in or do anything


Mine is up, but I just got 2 bonus points out of the blue. In my dashboard it says they expire tomorrow.


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's driving me insane I think it's because I added the naked box 12 onto my cart and they removed it. It was such a good box, such a shame. They had the leaders insolution tomato mask, makeon gel eyeliner set, dr g cream and a few more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so bummed


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 29, 2014)

mine is working fine but my points have gone up to 12 so i will await an email to explain what these 2 points are for.


----------



## veritazy (Apr 29, 2014)

It says $2 for __ Hour Bonus Points. Whatever that was...trying to tempt me to open my wallet again. hmmpp..


----------



## ellesnails (Apr 29, 2014)

I got an email about an hour ago about a "24 hour time sale". 2 points and up to 85% off secret nature products.

$2 is not enough for me to buy something else I don't need, so I'm passing.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> It's driving me insane I think it's because I added the naked box 12 onto my cart and they removed it. It was such a good box, such a shame. They had the leaders insolution tomato mask, makeon gel eyeliner set, dr g cream and a few more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so bummed


wow!!! Umm that sounds like an amazing box! ughh hopefully they add it! Why would they remove it???


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but this was at the bottom of the e-mail about the extra 2 points:

_Quick Notification:
Memebox is on Korean holidays from May 1st to May 6th, so the delivery of your packages may be delayed due to possible delays rising from our domestic logistics and handling of the orders. _


----------



## sharksoul24 (Apr 29, 2014)

kitty93 said:


> It's driving me insane I think it's because I added the naked box 12 onto my cart and they removed it. It was such a good box, such a shame. They had the leaders insolution tomato mask, makeon gel eyeliner set, dr g cream and a few more things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so bummed


 Probably they made a mistake? And took it out . The email makes no mention of nakedbox 12. But it does sound good!


----------



## veritazy (Apr 29, 2014)

Totally no information about the natural product line Secret Nature. They should have added more information and details...this is just pushing us to buy random things. Nope, I'm passing on this no matter how cheap they are.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Totally no information about the natural product line Secret Nature. They should have added more information and details...this is just pushing us to buy random things. Nope, I'm passing on this no matter how cheap they are.


You go girl! Yea plus, you have to spend 70$ for free shipping.


----------



## Janelle Ong (Apr 29, 2014)

Wait there was a naked 12! That sounds amazing! ( I don't know how to reply to someone, is that possible?)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 29, 2014)

janellemarguerite said:


> Wait there was a naked 12! That sounds amazing! ( I don't know how to reply to someone, is that possible?)


press the quote button on there post or under thee name @mention press that.


----------



## micheiie92 (Apr 29, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Probably they made a mistake? And took it out . The email makes no mention of nakedbox 12. But it does sound good!


They probably took it out so we can't buy 3 of the nakedboxes together (since it sells out so quickly) and use the MEMEBUNDLE5 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 29, 2014)

micheiie92 said:


> They probably took it out so we can't buy 3 of the nakedboxes together (since it sells out so quickly) and use the MEMEBUNDLE5 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow.. thats smart! I didn't even think of that


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 29, 2014)

micheiie92 said:


> They probably took it out so we can't buy 3 of the nakedboxes together (since it sells out so quickly) and use the MEMEBUNDLE5 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well either way, I hope they list it again!


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 29, 2014)

Got the email about the 24 Hour Sale and the 2 meme points and Naked #10 and #11! 2 Meme points is not enticing enough for me to buy a box haha. I think naked box #10 is all now sold out though...


----------



## Janelle Ong (Apr 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> press the quote button on there post or under thee name @mention press that.


Thanks! Got it! I will be eyeing the naked box 12 tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 30, 2014)

I get my Banila co superbox tomorrow (usps... just a few days after the DHL delivery! So, not really much slower)

I'm excited to get it, but I'm getting overwhelmed with skincare products, like creams and essence, so I might just stick with buying mask boxes or buy makeup boxes only for awhile. xD I'll be getting Memebox 10/11 and Missha superbox in May, so I really shouldn't buy anything else...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

just checked tracking and all my boxes are on uk soil, finally since 15 april . hope they arrive by tomorrow.so any uk subscribers waiting and your shipping flight orders were 94,95,96,97 yours were prop in the same crates..


----------



## Plushy (Apr 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just checked tracking and all my boxes are on uk soil, finally since 15 april . hope they arrive by tomorrow.so any uk subscribers waiting and your shipping flight orders were 94,95,96,97 yours were prop in the same crates..


My hair and body , superbox banila are too but superbox 5 still not showing as GB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and it was sent much earlier)


----------



## veritazy (Apr 30, 2014)

isit just a prob with europe deliveries or has anyone gotten anything this week. coz my h&amp;b is not even in the country lol. usually it takes 6-7 days.


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 30, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I get my Banila co superbox tomorrow (usps... just a few days after the DHL delivery! So, not really much slower)
> 
> I'm excited to get it, but I'm getting overwhelmed with skincare products, like creams and essence, so I might just stick with buying mask boxes or buy makeup boxes only for awhile. xD I'll be getting Memebox 10/11 and Missha superbox in May, so I really shouldn't buy anything else...



Yea same here, way too much facial products. I get overwhelmed in the morning with what to use. Thank goodness Memebox is on holiday's starting tomorrow, my cc needs a break...


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow just tried the Doctor's Care Tea Tree Facial Mask and its amazing, it made my skin brighter.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

got home to my hair and body box and a note from the royal mail driver saying as your trying to kill me with all these boxes i am going to leave you one today and then if your good i will  leave you the rest tomorrow.as i only have  the small van .

i think I'm giving him too much work to do.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> isit just a prob with europe deliveries or has anyone gotten anything this week. coz my h&amp;b is not even in the country lol. usually it takes 6-7 days.


Hmm, my H&amp;B arrived with no trouble at all - I'm in Poland.


----------



## Paulina PS (Apr 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> got home to my hair and body box and a note from the royal mail driver saying as your trying to kill me with all these boxes i am going to leave you one today and then if your good i will  leave you the rest tomorrow.as i only have  the small van .
> 
> i think I'm giving him too much work to do.


Haha, that's so funny :lol:   Do share when you get all your stuff!


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 30, 2014)

3 new super boxes are up....


----------



## Donna529 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was a double post


----------



## princesskelly (Apr 30, 2014)

wow, the 3 boxes look good!


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was hoping for something other than skin care boxes... way too much skin care. My face going to be in shock. I'm going to pass on those 3 new boxes because I've been trying to keep up with testing all products I got, that I'm starting to break out, and I never break out lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

omg , i haven't been able to click on the threads for 2 hours , kept getting error , thought the world was gonna end , i gone for the pore box for my son and the green tea for me. anyone else buying them.


----------



## msambrosia (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought the pore and night care boxes. I was tempted to go ahead and buy all three to use the bundle code, but I couldn't justify it for just an extra $5 off.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (Apr 30, 2014)

Nooooooo!!!!!!!! Memebox why do you do this to me. Three new Superboxes and their on sale. I buy.


----------



## Staceyp (Apr 30, 2014)

I really want the pore box but Im afraid to buy a super box. lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I bought the pore and night care boxes. I was tempted to go ahead and buy all three to use the bundle code, but I couldn't justify it for just an extra $5 off.


that ok i was going to do the 3 boxes then said no 2 only, payed and forgot i had 12 points to use up lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

Joviestacey said:


> I really want the pore box but Im afraid to buy a super box. lol


don't be scared , i have been happy with all my super boxes so far. i think if your gut feeling says no like mine did to the face shop and banila boxes then the right thing to do. if you haven't  had one you won't know, these are different in that they are themed not a brand box. and are $29.if it is some thing you are interested in buying its cheap and as its pores control any one can make use of these.


----------



## cherricelle (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought all 3 superboxes. That's another $100 to memebox.... My bank account is crying :'(


----------



## amidea (Apr 30, 2014)

my mask box (first one) got here (to my area) fast!  first box i got took two weeks, this one is already in ny and has been processed through the USPS sort facility, which should mean i get it today or tomorrow. super excited!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

I am intrigued by the Night box...it will be mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also considering the Green Tea box and either Snail box or Day Before box.

The Day Before box's description is a bit cheesy but I'm curious what would be in it.

(assuming masks, night packs etc)


----------



## Yingtaobang (Apr 30, 2014)

So if they are on holidays does it mean that our boxes that were supposed to ship the 30th won't ship or should they've shipped already?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> Opened my second Mask #2 box ( yes, I bought two because I have no self control  :lol:  ) to find that the Keyskin Hydro Gel Patch container leaked. Thankfully there were still some serum left and is still usable :smilehappyyes:


The exact same thing happened to me. The KeySkin was fine in MaskBox #1 but leaked in MaskBox #2. I noticed the top wasn't sealed as securely. I did email Memebox, but haven't heard back yet. Meanwhile I love those little golden patches of magic. They feel so nice on!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Apr 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> So if they are on holidays does it mean that our boxes that were supposed to ship the 30th won't ship or should they've shipped already?


my 2 boxes the oily skin and lucky box say shipping on 30th that means they send then in a few days we get the tracking after it goes through the system usually by the time tracking comes through it says incheon. so i think as most countries have bank holidays if we get tracking info before the weekend will be a little unrealistic ,i expect about monday tuesday if that helps.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there a reason that the memebox swap thread isn't in this forum? Ever time I want to look at it, I have to do a search. Just a thought.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Is there a reason that the memebox swap thread isn't in this forum? Ever time I want to look at it, I have to do a search. Just a thought.


We try to keep swap threads separate from subscription box forums.  If you look at it the other way, all the swap threads for all the forums are all in the same place!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol Paypal limited my account because of all the purchases Ive made to Memebox. Guess it's time for me to retire lol


----------



## lindseylouwho (Apr 30, 2014)

I just ordered Superbox #13 for pores... I just couldn't resist!


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 30, 2014)

I've added all three of the new superboxes to my cart, but the free shipping code isn't working.  Is anyone else having that issue?


----------



## yunii (Apr 30, 2014)

The free shipping code don't work on boxes. However you can use tht buy 3 boxes code.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow! All 3 boxes look so good and tempting! I can only pick one and i don't know which to pick! Debating between the pore or the night...

What are people getting?


----------



## ellabella10 (Apr 30, 2014)

_I bought the green tea &amp; night care boxes - I'm intrigued by sleeping packs, so I hope there's some of those in there._


----------



## puppymomofthree (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought the pore box and I am very excited! I love the emphasis on pores and sebum control in so many of their products.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got all three.  Thanks for the heads up, @@yunii!! =)

I am in LOVE with luckybox #3, and I believe these super boxes are supposed to have even more items, so I'm very very excited.  

I just got done with having my Psy face mask on for 30 minutes and my skin feel so amazing!


----------



## moosie (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought the green tea one.  It was between that and the pore box, but the green tea was really calling my name.


----------



## raindrop (Apr 30, 2014)

I bought the pore box and the night care box.  This after I told my self that I am done.  This brings my box count up to 11, I think, which is plenty of products to last me a year at least.  The way I think of it, if memebox was a subscription, I would subscribe in a second, so getting 11 boxes is basically buying a year's worth of boxes within 2 month's time - IF I can stop now.

On the upside, I've been doing the whole Korean skincare regime for about a month now and, no joke, my skin has never looked this good in my entire life. My husband actually said I look radiant and asked if I was pregnant, lol!


----------



## kitty93 (Apr 30, 2014)

do you think they'll be releasing more boxes after the break? like my hands are itching to get somthing but im holding out for another makeup box or hair and body which i missed out. Decisions!  :wacko:


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

I just picked up the Night Care box.

Although the Green Tea one looked great as well, I restricted.

I want a chance to use some of the insane amount of product I already have!

The one box I would LOVE more than any other would be a traditional Korean Herbal remedy box.

There are so many fantastic products and brands based on ancient herbal and medicinal ingredients...I would absolutely love to try some of those.


----------



## Angelique Louise (Apr 30, 2014)

Just ordered all 3 of the new ones, glad I didn't hesitate because I noticed right after that the pore box is now sold out. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 30, 2014)

Aww, I wanted the pore box but by the time I could order it, it was gone. So, I got the green tea one...

Granted, I was probably going to order both, so this just means I saved some money. XD I just got that huge pore essence from the Banila Co superbox today, so it's not like I really need more pore products - and they never work on me. &gt;___&lt;!


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 30, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I'm wondering if I did the TM foot peel wrong somehow. I'm on day 7 and my feet just look dry; nothing's peeling yet.
> 
> I'm a total mask fiend, so I'm excited to get my box (box 2)!


Did you leave it on at least 60-90 minutes? If you did, then it should work! Maybe it's just taking awhile.


----------



## stawbewii (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like nearly all the boxes are sold out (except for the green tea) one! D: But i can't get home to purchase it! Maybe it's a sign to not buy any and save money x_x


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Looks like nearly all the boxes are sold out (except for the green tea) one! D: But i can't get home to purchase it! Maybe it's a sign to not buy any and save money x_x


Wow. You are right! That was super fast (or should I say Super Box fast!)

It's funny now that the box I bought is sold out, I am even happier I got it.

I guess it's true, we always want what we can't have!

Hope you get your Green Tea box. If not, know that there will be many new boxes released at any given moment!


----------



## stawbewii (May 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow. You are right! That was super fast (or should I say Super Box fast!)
> 
> It's funny now that the box I bought is sold out, I am even happier I got it.
> 
> ...


I think i might pass on the green tea box, seeing as i have a lot of green tea products already. Looking out for other boxes though! But can't wait to even see the contents of what these 3 boxes have to offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2014)

I'm kinda glad the Pore box is sold out.  I really really wanted that one but... I think the regular Memeboxes might be a better deal for me.  I can't help but feel that the regular Memeboxes and Luckyboxes seem to have a really great value for what you get.  But Superboxes seem to be pretty hit or miss.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 1, 2014)

I ordered Lucky Box #4!  I'll admit, I got intrigued from reading these boards- I'm super interested in seeing what shows up!  I know nothing about Korean makeup!


----------



## rubyjuls (May 1, 2014)

I've been wanting to try a Memebox for awhile and my tax refund just helped fund a bit of a meme spree. I ordered the Green Tea, Before Special Day, 10 Minute, Missha and Lucky Box 5 boxes. Really excited to get these! I would have gotten that Night Care box as well, but it sold out really fast.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2014)

Urgh, I *will* be getting one soon.  Decisions are hard!  Can't make up my mind!  I think I'm going to go with whatever one has the most aesthetically appealing picture on some date I need to arbitrarily set.


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I just got all three.  Thanks for the heads up, @@yunii!! =)
> 
> I am in LOVE with luckybox #3, and I believe these super boxes are supposed to have even more items, so I'm very very excited.
> 
> I just got done with having my Psy face mask on for 30 minutes and my skin feel so amazing!


The superboxes don't have more products than the lucky boxes, just to let you know! I mean, there's no rule saying that they won't. But the Superboxes have full size product in them, which usually means there are less products, but larger sizes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 1, 2014)

wow all the 3 new bode have sold out overnight, not surprised as i know we can't resist but i think memebox thought by sticking 3 boxes up it would cover a few days while they were away.


----------



## justamerelurker (May 1, 2014)

The $10 sale made me doubt the value of the products inside the box.

Either way, i'm impatient to see what's inside those three superboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 1, 2014)

Those new superboxes have great themes! Green Tea is absolutely fabulous for sensitive skin and oily skin, plus it has soothing properties so it’s hard to go wrong with that!

I added the green tea superbox into cart but gave it a pass since there are 936580433647955883 memeboxes coming to me, so the score board goes Me 1 vs Memebox 936580433647955883...

Anyway can’t wait to know what are in these new boxes! Spoilers pretty please when you ladies receive your boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 1, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Those new superboxes have great themes! Green Tea is absolutely fabulous for sensitive skin and oily skin, plus it has soothing properties so it’s hard to go wrong with that!
> 
> I added the green tea superbox into cart but gave it a pass since there are 936580433647955883 memeboxes coming to me, so the score board goes Me 1 vs Memebox 936580433647955883...
> 
> Anyway can’t wait to know what are in these new boxes! Spoilers pretty please when you ladies receive your boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wanted some of those as well. but I just couldn't justify buying more (esp with no points left). I can barely use up everything...so I did the same and gave it a pass.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 1, 2014)

If anyone love the masks from previous memeboxes, I am putting them up for sale soon..just don't know where's the suitable site. I'm packing a whole box of things I can't/ won't use...mostly sheet masks + extra samples etc.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Staceyp (May 1, 2014)

The 3 Superboxes are restocked.


----------



## yunii (May 1, 2014)

I am still trying to resist from buying them.


----------



## KatesJam (May 1, 2014)

I caved, just ordered the pore superbox. I'm such a sucker for pore products, and I've not bought a superbox before. Plus, it's my birthday very, very soon...that's how I'm justifying this, anyways! With 5 boxes to come over the next couple of months I think it's time to go on a memebox timeout though.


----------



## stawbewii (May 1, 2014)

Ohmygoooodness! They restocked! \0/ I couldn't resist in the end and purchased the Night Care one &lt;3 Would get all 3 if i really could, but i have wayy too many boxes ordered


----------



## rubyjuls (May 1, 2014)

Just got the Pore and Night Care boxes! Couldn't resist since they're still on sale and I had 5 points to use. Excited they got restocked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Donna529 (May 1, 2014)

I bought the night care box. My birthday is in May (on the shipping date) so that's my excuse.However my stash is becoming embarrassing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 1, 2014)

Donna529 said:


> I bought the night care box. My birthday is in May (on the shipping date) so that's my excuse.However my stash is becoming embarrassing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You mean BEAUTIFUL right?   :sunshine:


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

Im resisting, and its tuff, but I have to keep telling myself I have about 12 more boxes on the way. I shouldn't become a hoarder, and there's plenty of products I wont have time to use.


----------



## yunii (May 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im resisting, and its tuff, but I have to keep telling myself I have about 12 more boxes on the way. I shouldn't become a hoarder, and there's plenty of products I wont have time to use.


12 boxes!!!! Omg, now I don't feel so guilty about my 4 boxes and 90 dewy masks coming.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The superboxes don't have more products than the lucky boxes, just to let you know! I mean, there's no rule saying that they won't. But the Superboxes have full size product in them, which usually means there are less products, but larger sizes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That makes sense, thank you!  I'd rather have a couple of full-sized products than a bunch of little samples at this point anyways, so that works out perfectly for me.  I'm on sample overload.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> 12 boxes!!!! Omg, now I don't feel so guilty about my 4 boxes and 90 dewy masks coming.


OK, i'm super jealous of your 90 dewy masks.  Although, I did just find out that there's a Korean skincare shop called The Face Shop not too far from where I live, and they sell individual face masks, which are usually supposed to be about $1 to $3 a piece.  So now maybe you can be jello of me, hah.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> 12 boxes!!!! Omg, now I don't feel so guilty about my 4 boxes and 90 dewy masks coming


So you were the one who sold out the dewy masks!! Lol.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 1, 2014)

I've been staring at the Green Tea and Nature Superboxes for ten minutes now convincing myself not to get them, because I already have five boxes on the way (three of them Luckyboxes, oops!)

I keep telling myself that because they're Superboxes, it's highly likely that they'll be restocked sometime next month and I can get them then. 

/scuttles over to no-buy support group


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I've been staring at the Green Tea and Nature Superboxes for ten minutes now convincing myself not to get them, because I already have five boxes on the way (three of them Luckyboxes, oops!)
> 
> I keep telling myself that because they're Superboxes, it's highly likely that they'll be restocked sometime next month and I can get them then.
> 
> /scuttles over to no-buy support group


on the other hand - this lot is already the first restock that may not last the weekend and may be gone forever. and- you only have 5 boxes on the way  so a few more for the end of the month makes sense. pulse you back to the buyers side. and the green tea and nature box would be a great combo and think of the healthy goodness going onto your skin.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Urgh, I *will* be getting one soon.  Decisions are hard!  Can't make up my mind!  I think I'm going to go with whatever one has the most aesthetically appealing picture on some date I need to arbitrarily set.


Warning: these boxes are highly addictive! If you never got a Memebox before I would go with a LuckyBox. They are usually jam packed with stuff from past boxes and are a great value.


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

I got my Hair and Body box today and I haven't gotten a box since memebox #7....when did they switch over to the really pretty boxes? They remind me of Glossybox now!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!



Spoiler


----------



## princesskelly (May 1, 2014)

no idea, i never got a box that looks like that!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol but the mens boxes are black gold and silver lol



MissJexie said:


> Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## LadyManah (May 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that box is amazing. I hope they ship all future orders in those boxes! XD



MissJexie said:


> Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


these seem to be hit and miss as I've had 3 now, they are pretty ,the 2 boxes today were the old boxes and the old outer wrapping, the new outer packaging are like large ziplock bags clear with the customs stickers on the other side  either red,blue,silver,purple, with memebox on. and they are huge for storing things in.i think all the hair and body boxes came in one. my naked box1 was in one and a funky white drawstring bag.


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> these seem to be hit and miss as I've had 3 now, they are pretty ,the 2 boxes today were the old boxes and the old outer wrapping, the new outer packaging are like large ziplock bags clear with the customs stickers on the other side  either red,blue,silver,purple, with memebox on. and they are huge for storing things in.i think all the hair and body boxes came in one. my naked box1 was in one and a funky white drawstring bag.


hmm...I wonder if they're just trying out different boxes/packages to see which ones work best. I've gotta say I LOVE this box. The pale pink and the white/pink polka dot interior is ridiculously cute!


----------



## justamerelurker (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


is it just me or i liked the bright hot pink box better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherricelle (May 1, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> is it just me or i liked the bright hot pink box better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. I think the polka dot box is cute but I there's just something about the old boxes &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Sorry about the huge picture, on my phone so I can't resize it atm. When did they start using these? I love the polka dot interior!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


same as mine


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> is it just me or i liked the bright hot pink box better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm sure lots of people like the old boxes. I just find these to be a lot more sturdy. These are like a very heavy, sturdy cardboard so it feels like a storage box. It's something I wouldn't just toss in the trash like I do with my other memeboxes. But, I'm sure it's just a personal preference.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 1, 2014)

i like the new boxes. great for super boxes or limited edition boxes, i don't mind the old style but they are flimsy and go in the recycle bin but great for the basic boxes .to be fair id rather have decent products and sizes over a box style. but i like the new style.


----------



## Jane George (May 1, 2014)

i like these better as they are reusuable but the others go in recycling and it feels a waste


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got my Hair and Body box today and I haven't gotten a box since memebox #7....when did they switch over to the really pretty boxes? They remind me of Glossybox now!


I hope you like your Hair and Body box (the contents, that is!) I used the Cherry Blossom hair treatment the other day and really liked it!  My hair felt extra soft even the next day. (which is unusual for my hair). I thought it was a great box!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

If anyone sees the Hair &amp; Body box pop back in stock can someone @mention me or PM me? I'm gonna be stalking the site hardcore for it, but I know you all have much more experience stalking the site than I do!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> If anyone sees the Hair &amp; Body box pop back in stock can someone @mention me or PM me? I'm gonna be stalking the site hardcore for it, but I know you all have much more experience stalking the site than I do!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


will do! was there anything in particular you wanted from that box?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

Thanks hon! And kind of all of it... The hair steam pack, the fingertip mask, the perfume, the hair cream... Lol. I want it all


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I hope you like your Hair and Body box (the contents, that is!) I used the Cherry Blossom hair treatment the other day and really liked it!  My hair felt extra soft even the next day. (which is unusual for my hair). I thought it was a great box!


I just got it today, but I always want to review my memeboxes as fast as I can so I tried out a bunch of stuff today! I just got out of the shower and tested out the cherry blossom hair treatment. It smells amazing! My hair is still wet so I'm not sure what it'll feel like later on but I definitely love the scent! I tried two of the body patches/masks as well. There's two in each of the red packets. I've got to say that they are burning the crap out of my skin...or freezing the crap out of my skin. They smell very menthol-y, I wasn't sure where to use them (the directions say basically anywhere on your body where you want firming, refreshing etc, so I used them on my upper arms. It felt cooling and refreshing at first, but now they're definitely on the verge of a burning sensation. IDK if it's supposed to do that, but the directions say to leave these on for 4-8 hours....  I guess I should have slept with them on but man they are really painful. It's possible I used them on a too-sensitive area of skin, though. I'll try the other pack on my legs and see how they do.


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> Thanks hon! And kind of all of it... The hair steam pack, the fingertip mask, the perfume, the hair cream... Lol. I want it all


You could also shoot a message to memebox and see if they have any one-off boxes hanging around. It's worth a shot!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 1, 2014)

@@MissJexie I didn't know they'd do that! I will definitely check!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@MissJexie I didn't know they'd do that! I will definitely check!


I don't know if they will, actually LOL...but I know that one time I was supposed to do a review of a box and they never sent it to me. Even though it was "sold out" on the website, they happened to have a few laying around and sent me one, so you never know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just got it today, but I always want to review my memeboxes as fast as I can so I tried out a bunch of stuff today! I just got out of the shower and tested out the cherry blossom hair treatment. It smells amazing! My hair is still wet so I'm not sure what it'll feel like later on but I definitely love the scent! I tried two of the body patches/masks as well. There's two in each of the red packets. I've got to say that they are burning the crap out of my skin...or freezing the crap out of my skin. They smell very menthol-y, I wasn't sure where to use them (the directions say basically anywhere on your body where you want firming, refreshing etc, so I used them on my upper arms. It felt cooling and refreshing at first, but now they're definitely on the verge of a burning sensation. IDK if it's supposed to do that, but the directions say to leave these on for 4-8 hours....  I guess I should have slept with them on but man they are really painful. It's possible I used them on a too-sensitive area of skin, though. I'll try the other pack on my legs and see how they do.


Ouch! If they continue to burn take them off asap! It's sooooo not worth it.

I was planning on using them on my calves/ankles next time I fly. (cankle prevention!)

I hope the rest of the box works out better for you. Oh and Cherry Blossom scent definitely stayed in my hair until the next day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

magicalmom said:


> @@MissJexie I didn't know they'd do that! I will definitely check!


I also think the hair &amp; body box may become a series of boxes. They mentioned something like that in the description. They would be silly not too...it's a huge category of product!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ouch! If they continue to burn take them off asap! It's sooooo not worth it.
> 
> I was planning on using them on my calves/ankles next time I fly. (cankle prevention!)
> 
> I hope the rest of the box works out better for you. Oh and Cherry Blossom scent definitely stayed in my hair until the next day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It seems that the longer I leave them on, the less they hurt, so maybe it's just one of those things you have to endure to see results! LOL We'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, did you have trouble getting your perfume to come out? I feel like I'm squeezing it with all my strength and only the teeniest amount of liquid comes out...I feel like I'm doing something wrong LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It seems that the longer I leave them on, the less they hurt, so maybe it's just one of those things you have to endure to see results! LOL We'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, did you have trouble getting your perfume to come out? I feel like I'm squeezing it with all my strength and only the teeniest amount of liquid comes out...I feel like I'm doing something wrong LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had no issue getting the perfume to come out...hmmm....is it a full tube?

Maybe stick a pin in the hole to open it up?

Glad you were able to work through the pain!!!! Look forward to hearing about the results!


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I had no issue getting the perfume to come out...hmmm....is it a full tube?
> 
> Maybe stick a pin in the hole to open it up?
> 
> Glad you were able to work through the pain!!!! Look forward to hearing about the results!


hmm yea I'll dig around the house and see if I can come up with one! I was bummed that it didn't come out very well so I'm hoping I can get it to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (May 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It seems that the longer I leave them on, the less they hurt, so maybe it's just one of those things you have to endure to see results! LOL We'll see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, did you have trouble getting your perfume to come out? I feel like I'm squeezing it with all my strength and only the teeniest amount of liquid comes out...I feel like I'm doing something wrong LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


According to Memebox, ingredients in the patches include *caffeine*, *menthol,* *extract from hot pepper*, green tea, orange peel, grape seed oil.

Caffeine is the main ingredient for this patch, because it constricts blood vessels, causing the appearance of a firming effect. This is, of course, temporary. Check out caffeine's effects on skin here (not a primary source, but it has citations): http://health.howstuffworks.com/skin-care/cleansing/products/quick-tips-caffeine-in-skin-care-products.htm

Menthol is a known skin _irritant_, despite the cooling sensation (which at certain levels of menthol is actually _burning_ because it causes activation of pain receptors). See more on menthol here: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.2042-7158.1994.tb03871.x/pdf

I'd rather not talk at length about menthol because I know a lot of people love the feeling and would feel offended if I told them it was potentially dangerous and likely noneffective at... anything, other than pain reduction when it comes to higher temperatures. Which is why it is included in this product, because of the hot pepper extract, aka capsaicin. Is also may reduce the integrity of the epidermal membrane, which would allow the caffeine and other ingredients to enter the skin more readily. However, that leaves your skin weakened.

Capsaicin is a _vasodilator_, meaning it dilates (opens) blood vessels. The result is increased circulation to the area. Which causes swelling. Sound contradictory? That's because it is! I'm going to guess that this increased circulation is supposed to "detox" the area, leading to longer term firming effects. Unfortunately, that's a load of bull I just made up right now to make it sound effective. And that's exactly what they'll tell you if you ask them what the capsaicin is supposed to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What _does_ capsaicin do? Well, it's an pain reducer... eventually. Although initially it generally results in burning sensations and is overall painful, after initial applications, capsaicin is an effective pain reliever, and is sometimes used for those with arthritis and similar chronic joint pains. It relieves pain at least partially because it degenerates nerve fibers in your skin (they do regenerate, albeit slowly). Read about that experiment here: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S030439599900007X That's not to scaremonger or anything! Many people use capsaicin for pain relief, especially in Asian countries (I've got some capsaicin-laced bandages in my bedroom right now). They do not leave any permanent effects, except maybe in terms of cold sensitivity, as the link above explains.

IN SUMMARY:

-the patches work mostly by the topical effects of caffeine

-effects are TEMPORARY and caused by constriction of blood vessels in the area -- same result as putting a cold pack on your eyes to firm up under eye bags

-cold sensation is due to menthol, which is a skin irritant but may allow the ingredients to enter the skin more readily (at a potential risk)

-burning sensation is due to capsaicin, the thing that makes peppers spicy; it is, eventually, a pain reliever -- it may have been added to improve circulation, but why that would firm anything up or reduce swelling (as a vasodilator, it actually induces swelling initially) is up in the air

Although it's _supposed_ to hurt initially because of the capsaicin, in my experience it should only be a dull, lingering burn, like turning up the water just a bit too hot for comfort. If it hurts a lot, please stop using it! Your skin may simply be sensitive to menthol and/or capsaicin, and it's not worth hurting your skin for a temporary firming effect.

This has been Bunny's Fun Fact Science Corner. :wizard:


----------



## cheriii (May 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> 12 boxes!!!! Omg, now I don't feel so guilty about my 4 boxes and 90 dewy masks coming.


Hi-five mask lover! I have around 100 sheet masks lying around so i know that feeling haha! Let me know if the dewy masks are good! I am will add them in my wishlist and purchase... after i use up some of my stock lol


----------



## cheriii (May 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> 12 boxes!!!! Omg, now I don't feel so guilty about my 4 boxes and 90 dewy masks coming.


Hi-five mask lover! I have around 100 sheet masks lying around so i know that feeling haha! Let me know if the dewy masks are good! I will add them in my wishlist and purchase... after i use up some of my stock lol


----------



## MissJexie (May 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> According to Memebox, ingredients in the patches include *caffeine*, *menthol,* *extract from hot pepper*, green tea, orange peel, grape seed oil.
> 
> Caffeine is the main ingredient for this patch, because it constricts blood vessels, causing the appearance of a firming effect. This is, of course, temporary. Check out caffeine's effects on skin here (not a primary source, but it has citations): http://health.howstuffworks.com/skin-care/cleansing/products/quick-tips-caffeine-in-skin-care-products.htm
> 
> ...


Yea I took them off after an hour. My skin was "constricted" but that's about it. The pain subsided after awhile but the patches really didn't do anything to warrant using them again. Thank for the info, though!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

These Keyskin patches feel really weird after wearing them for 20 mins. I didn't notice it the first time, but the second time, you can feel like a weird sensation where you had them, after you take them off.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 1, 2014)

Im soo addicted to those bloody beauty masks now!! ughhhh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

i thought i would update you, after the note from the postman the other day ,i must of been naughty he only left me 2 more boxes yesterday, so i have a theory, today i will get 2 boxes and tomorrow saturday 2 or 3 boxes. on the other hand they could of made me walk to the local post office to pick up 9 boxes and laugh at me walking home with a stack bigger than myself.

do you all have funny postman

i see the superbox  deal  has ended and gone back to full price. now am i being silly as the offer was nearly 48 hours ago so it was longer than written due to people time zone ,but people on social media moaning the offer has run out and they can't order, surely if you been thinking you should know after selling out they should be grabbed quickly.

also why do some countries have issues with using paypal and want to use credit cards only ,i see this a lot. paypal rules in the customers favour and can pull money back from a year ago if there is an issue, credit cards go through the bank but is more effort and hassle .sorry but I've always wondered why some countries prefer card over paypal.anyone tell me why this is please.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i thought i would update you, after the note from the postman the other day ,i must of been naughty he only left me 2 more boxes yesterday, so i have a theory, today i will get 2 boxes and tomorrow saturday 2 or 3 boxes. on the other hand they could of made me walk to the local post office to pick up 9 boxes and laugh at me walking home with a stack bigger than myself.
> 
> do you all have funny postman
> 
> ...


Actually using credit cards vs paypal is alot easier, and you have more control. Paypal is just the middle man, and there in control. That's why some countries prefer to use there CC, rather than paypal, and paypal also has some restrictions in certain countries so they might not be able to buy things until they get "verified"  its just a whole lot of mess with paypal IMO. I mean, having a cc as a checkout option would be cool, instead of just using paypal "guest" checkout if you don't have a pp account.


----------



## LadyManah (May 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i thought i would update you, after the note from the postman the other day ,i must of been naughty he only left me 2 more boxes yesterday, so i have a theory, today i will get 2 boxes and tomorrow saturday 2 or 3 boxes. on the other hand they could of made me walk to the local post office to pick up 9 boxes and laugh at me walking home with a stack bigger than myself.
> 
> do you all have funny postman
> 
> ...


I'd also like to point out to you that it isn't as black/white as it seems to you. XD For instance, I work weird 16 hour shifts at a high demand job. When I got home the 1st day and could order it, it was sold out of all but green tea. They restock when I was asleep but I had to get up and go back to work. When I could order again, after the restock, the sale was over.

Some people are really busy and cannot instantly order or stalk the memebox page.

I'm not typing this as an insult, so please don't take it the wrong way. I'm just trying to point this out! Some people have really crappy work schedules. xD

I also think the $39 is an inflated price and the $29 sale was meant for it to sell very fast. Marketing tactic, I'd assume.


----------



## MissJexie (May 2, 2014)

Aren't many of the Superboxes $39ish dollars though? I just don't think that it was a marketing tactic. I think when they add $2 in points to our accounts THAT is a huge marketing tatic. I think that giving limited time "points" that turn into  $$ gets us to buy more than if they just had a $2 off coupon code or something. It's interesting how that works!


----------



## Jane George (May 2, 2014)

The 10$ off seemed a huge marketing tactic though. They seem to have an offer on at all times now though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'd also like to point out to you that it isn't as black/white as it seems to you. XD For instance, I work weird 16 hour shifts at a high demand job. When I got home the 1st day and could order it, it was sold out of all but green tea. They restock when I was asleep but I had to get up and go back to work. When I could order again, after the restock, the sale was over.
> 
> Some people are really busy and cannot instantly order or stalk the memebox page.
> 
> ...


i understand the shifts as i do a lot of 16hr shifts so i know about timings for boxes. hope i didn't offend  how i wrote it.i tend to check my phone if i go into the fridge or freezer randomly,lol. hense how i missed lucky boxes and such.and i understand it not as black and white i think like i said it was over 48 hours but it may of been 24 in some countries ,i guess that is the whole multiple time zones  differences coming through. 

im glad some of you explained the cc issue too, i think we are kind of lucky in europe as paypal  treat us well but also we rely on cc and debit card too.  i noticed before people using cc  over paypal and just wondered if paypal had  different forms and limits in countries, i thank you for explaining a little, i also looked and realised that memebox does not give you the option to account holders for both payment options.seems silly when credit cards are main payment forms.

and as luxxy luxx said you have to wait for paypal to verify, so it must be run different in each country. can you link  your paypal to your cc or bank account like we do so you don't have  to only have money on your paypal  (does this make sense).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The 10$ off seemed a huge marketing tactic though. They seem to have an offer on at all times now though.


yes your right, hense why i got the 2 boxes as it seems the prices for individual items will be inflated to make the box look good.im keeping my 10 points as stock ,i think most of my lucky,super,limited boxes have been brought when offers and points are used  so it doesnt seem over priced. 

i can't believe the offers they have for single items as they have hyped the cost to start with.i kind of look at it as whats is coming next.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I'd also like to point out to you that it isn't as black/white as it seems to you. XD For instance, I work weird 16 hour shifts at a high demand job. When I got home the 1st day and could order it, it was sold out of all but green tea. They restock when I was asleep but I had to get up and go back to work. When I could order again, after the restock, the sale was over.
> 
> Some people are really busy and cannot instantly order or stalk the memebox page.
> 
> ...





MissJexie said:


> Aren't many of the Superboxes $39ish dollars though? I just don't think that it was a marketing tactic. I think when they add $2 in points to our accounts THAT is a huge marketing tatic. I think that giving limited time "points" that turn into  $$ gets us to buy more than if they just had a $2 off coupon code or something. It's interesting how that works!


It's looks like a marketing tactic when they drop the inflated price to 29$


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

I got to say, even if it is a marketing tactic who cares?

It's still beneficial to us.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I got to say, even if it is a marketing tactic who cares?
> 
> It's still beneficial to us.


IMO, You get hooked with promo's marketing tactics etc. therefore you keep buying and buying and buying, until the point where you can't quit lol. No ones saying its NOT beneficial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think this just started out that  people were saying they were OVERPRICING there items/boxes is all, which is true.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 2, 2014)

Just received three boxes at once, had to sign (had no idea they were coming express; I got them before boxes I've ordered three weeks ago!) Luckybox #2 restock, Hair and Body, and Mask Edition #2. I am Memeboxed out! Thank goodness I didn't buy the new Superboxes. I think I'm good for the rest of the summer!

(Unless they release a sun protection box, that is...)


----------



## monkeyx3 (May 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Just received three boxes at once, had to sign (had no idea they were coming express; I got them before boxes I've ordered three weeks ago!) Luckybox #2 restock, Hair and Body, and Mask Edition #2. I am Memeboxed out! Thank goodness I didn't buy the new Superboxes. I think I'm good for the rest of the summer!
> 
> *(Unless they release a sun protection box, that is...)*


don't speak too soon now. for all we know, they probably are planning one soon.


----------



## justamerelurker (May 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Just received three boxes at once, had to sign (had no idea they were coming express; I got them before boxes I've ordered three weeks ago!) Luckybox #2 restock, Hair and Body, and Mask Edition #2. I am Memeboxed out! Thank goodness I didn't buy the new Superboxes. I think I'm good for the rest of the summer!
> 
> *(Unless they release a sun protection box, that is...)*


Memebox, are you reading this?

**wink wink**


----------



## LiLy07 (May 2, 2014)

memebox. they just came out with a super box focusing on haircare. worth getting?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 2, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> memebox. they just came out with a super box focusing on haircare. worth getting?


I thought they were on holidays lol


----------



## LiLy07 (May 2, 2014)

I emailed them yesterday to request for a cancellation and they got back to me so I don't think they were. These boxes came out so quickly. I've been buying so much already in the past 3 days. Memebox is like my new addiction. are you going to get the hair box?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 2, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> I emailed them yesterday to request a cancellation and they got back to me so I don't think they were. These boxes came so quickly I've been buying so much already in the past 3 days. Memebox is like my new addiction. are you going to get the hair box?


I'm not, I'm taking a break from buying any NEW ones. Ive spent almost 1000$ in 1 month, so I'm  just going wait for my other 13 boxes to come in. I think Ive lost the "excitement" after they started pumping out boxes every day or two, and after I saw that Keyskin patches listed for 13$ / 49$ I got a little turned off, but none the less Memebox is a good beauty box, the best out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiLy07 (May 2, 2014)

I wanted a hair or a sun protection box. I think I bought 7 boxes in like 3 days. Luckily, they refunded my first order now I think I'm gonna get this one. darn it!


----------



## Jane George (May 2, 2014)

on a no buy so cant but that hair one is really tempting, especially as currently wearing that hairmask thing that is like a shower cap.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 2, 2014)

a big fat NO, I'm not I'm not buying the hair box. i am more than happy with the hair and body box. so someone else can buy instead.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 2, 2014)

I can't really see the Hair box taking off for the most part. Hair is so subjective, and with many people still using products from the Hair and Body box I think it'll be a while before it sells out. That said, it is only $29. But to me, that lower price means it will mostly be hair masks, and maybe one shampoo and conditioner set. Are there any special brushes that Koreans use? I can't think of any material we wouldn't have in most drug stores over in North America (bamboo, etc). 

I'd like to try it, since I figure Korean brands would be better for my Asian hair, but it's a pass for me until I see an unboxing. (And when I'm off my low-buy).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 2, 2014)

I just picked up the Hair box and I think it sounds great.

I love that it is for dry frizzy hair. (perfect for summer) It will probably be mostly masks, oils, conditioners etc. Which is exactly what I am hoping for. And if I wind up liking only 1 or 2 of the products, than at 29 dollars, it's still totally worth it. (great hair stuff can be pricey)

I love some of the hair products from Memebox so far. The Cherry Blossom treatment from the Hair &amp; Body box is amazing. And I really like the Kerasys Moringa Oil we got in either box 5 or 6.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 2, 2014)

I love the new boxes!!! Looks like my Glossyboxes will have company now! I used the old ones for shipping trades, but these are all mine.


----------



## Weebs (May 2, 2014)

I caved for the hair box.  Hair stuff is my weakness.  

My wish would be to see a foot care box.  THAT I would order in a second!


----------



## Vvianc (May 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm sorry this is not about Memebox.. I couldn't find this member "Luxx" after MUT refurbished/migrated. Anyone any idea? Or LuxxyLuxx is it you? Help pls!


----------



## stawbewii (May 2, 2014)

Wow! Hair Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is interestingg~~


----------



## cherricelle (May 2, 2014)

I was at work when DHL delivered my a box full of memeboxes and couldn't sign for it. Now I have to wait till Monday! Oh the STRUGGLE! :scared:   :scared:   :scared:


----------



## MissJexie (May 3, 2014)

I have been with memebox since they launched globally and I have seen my fair share of people getting "addicted" to buying the boxes.

However, I wouldn't consider the issue to be memebox and their market tactics.

Really what it comes down to is a mixture of memebox constantly releasing new boxes/ customers not wanting to "miss out" on any boxes/ customers not knowing when enough is enough.

I LOVE memebox as much as anyone else, and I get envious of the boxes I didn't receive, but I have a huge drawer full of product still waiting to be used. As of now, I have enough products from memebox to probably last me well over a year!

I think the most important thing to remember whenever memebox releases another box is just that. They'll release another, and another, and another. Don't bankrupt yourself on skincare products!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 3, 2014)

Dear memebox employee lurkers, please consider curating the following boxes

Hand and/or feet themed box

Mizon superbox

Innisfree superbox

Skinfood superbox

Thank you, from one of the many people giving you way too much money


----------



## YunaKim (May 3, 2014)

I do like that Memebox's offers themed or issue-specific boxes. Often, I am looking for products to address a particualry concern or looking to try a particualr brand. I hope Memebox starts offering the regular memebox(s) with certain themes every once in a while. 

On another note, I am looking forward to seeing spoilers for the Night Care Superbox --although it will not be anytime soon.


----------



## YunaKim (May 3, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Dear memebox employee lurkers, please consider curating the following boxes
> 
> Hand and/or feet themed box
> 
> ...


Cool. The feet-themed Superbox sounds interesting, and I have been wanting to try the Mizon brand. Well, let's hope they view your ideas sooner than later.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 3, 2014)

hey so i'm new to the memebox thing but i have bought many korean skincare products before - a huge bonus when i'm living in hong kong and korean skincare is just super popular here, but the brands on memebox seem quite new to me! what would be a good buy for the new me?


----------



## LiLy07 (May 3, 2014)

I think you should get the lucky box as it contains products from previous memeboxes and it has a variety of products that you can try. you can also check out the spoiler pictures. hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> warning* u will get addicted to this memebox craze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (May 3, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> hey so i'm new to the memebox thing but i have bought many korean skincare products before - a huge bonus when i'm living in hong kong and korean skincare is just super popular here, but the brands on memebox seem quite new to me! what would be a good buy for the new me?


Definitely pick up a Luckybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 3, 2014)

Anyone tried the Nelafantasia One Day Whitener and the Snow White Cream? Are they fairly comparable?


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 3, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> I was at work when DHL delivered my a box full of memeboxes and couldn't sign for it. Now I have to wait till Monday! Oh the STRUGGLE! :scared: :scared: :scared:


When that happens hun, if I'm not there to sign, I leave a note taped on my door like this:

DHL Shipment# 12445789 (of course your shipment # lol)

x________ &lt;---- my signature

And my name on the bottom of my signature

It could be risky since someone could take your box right? But it's worked for me so far!

Good luck!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 3, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Anyone tried the Nelafantasia One Day Whitener and the Snow White Cream? Are they fairly comparable?


No I haven't, but I don't know why I was under the impression the One Day Whitener was for temporary whitening and brightening.


----------



## cheriii (May 3, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> hey so i'm new to the memebox thing but i have bought many korean skincare products before - a huge bonus when i'm living in hong kong and korean skincare is just super popular here, but the brands on memebox seem quite new to me! what would be a good buy for the new me?


I second the thought on luckybox too! Btw i am also living in HK and from the boxes i received you do get exposed to many brands that are not available in our city  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion everyone! I think I'll go for the lucky box!! Oh gosh, I'm excited already!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 4, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion everyone! I think I'll go for the lucky box!! Oh gosh, I'm excited already!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LuckyBox's are great!! You'll love them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 4, 2014)

Vvianc said:


> Hi, I'm sorry this is not about Memebox.. I couldn't find this member "Luxx" after MUT refurbished/migrated. Anyone any idea? Or LuxxyLuxx is it you? Help pls!


I'm 99% positive that LuxxyLuxx is Luxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Taleez (May 4, 2014)

You should get the Lucky Box #5 cuz it has the 7 best items from the previous LuckyBoxes and 1 item from a previous memebox.


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2014)

Korean holidays notwithstanding, is there any such thing as something resembling a release schedule?  In other words, is there any way of predicting that they have a Luckybox or a Superbox coming out every other Tuesday, the fifteenth of the month, etc.?  Or is it just a magical surprise when the announcement is made?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Korean holidays notwithstanding, is there any such thing as something resembling a release schedule?  In other words, is there any way of predicting that they have a Luckybox or a Superbox coming out every other Tuesday, the fifteenth of the month, etc.?  Or is it just a magical surprise when the announcement is made?


It's a magical surprise. There is no rhyme or reason for when they release new boxes. (or re-release previously sold out ones).


----------



## Renata P (May 5, 2014)

They have so many fantastic products from IOPE in great prices in their Korean store now that I would expect IOPE Superbox. I would be delighted.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Korean holidays notwithstanding, is there any such thing as something resembling a release schedule?  In other words, is there any way of predicting that they have a Luckybox or a Superbox coming out every other Tuesday, the fifteenth of the month, etc.?  Or is it just a magical surprise when the announcement is made?





LisaLeah said:


> It's a magical surprise. There is no rhyme or reason for when they release new boxes. (or re-release previously sold out ones).


Haha yeah, it is super random. And I feel like it usually happens in the middle of the night while I'm here at work. 

Is there something in particular you're waiting for?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 5, 2014)

I got the Lucky Box #5...does anyone know when it will arrive? I paid for Express Mail   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I got the Lucky Box #5...does anyone know when it will arrive? I paid for Express Mail   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The page for it shows it starts shipping May 16th &amp; then Express shipping is 3-7 business days. So...some time between May 21st-27th!


----------



## veritazy (May 5, 2014)

Yup, mask addicts please get it off my hands! lol~ ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  memebox swap page


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Haha yeah, it is super random. And I feel like it usually happens in the middle of the night while I'm here at work.
> 
> Is there something in particular you're waiting for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Something that just calls to me! I don't know what that will be. If they had a peach box, I would grab it in an instant. Luckybox #13 would also be an immediate purchase. It's just one of those "I'll know it when I see it," and I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 5, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Did you leave it on at least 60-90 minutes? If you did, then it should work! Maybe it's just taking awhile.


LOL, the day after I posted this, half my foot came off in the shower, so I guess I did it right after all! I've still got some flakies along the sides, but most of my skin has peeled, and I would totally do it again. 

I got my box the other day and one of the masks had a puncture in the foil and leaked everywhere. I took a picture and emailed Memebox, and I hope they can do something, but I'll understand if they can't. I've used a couple of the products already (with mixed results), and I'm excited to try the others. On Wednesdays we wear masks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 5, 2014)

I'd really like to see... a tea tree box!  :drive: I'd probably buy two of them. XD I loooooove tea tree stuff!


----------



## LadyManah (May 5, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> LOL, the day after I posted this, half my foot came off in the shower, so I guess I did it right after all! I've still got some flakies along the sides, but most of my skin has peeled, and I would totally do it again.
> 
> I got my box the other day and one of the masks had a puncture in the foil and leaked everywhere. I took a picture and emailed Memebox, and I hope they can do something, but I'll understand if they can't. I've used a couple of the products already (with mixed results), and I'm excited to try the others. On Wednesdays we wear masks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe that particular mask is just really slow working. I used mine about 5 days ago and I'm still waiting for something to happen. XD Good to know that it eventually worked for you!


----------



## ellabella10 (May 5, 2014)

Naked boxes 12-15 are up!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 5, 2014)

just wondering...what are the differences between: memebox global, superbox and luckybox? and what's a nakedbox?


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> just wondering...what are the differences between: memebox global, superbox and luckybox? and what's a nakedbox?


I think this flowchart may be helpful for you (not affiliated): 

http://www.unpackthebox.net/2014/05/memeboxes-guide.html


----------



## eugiegenie (May 5, 2014)

@Cookiebear23: Thanks for the info...that was really helpful!!! I'm so tempted to buy more already, and I'm sure I'm not the only one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 5, 2014)

Not interested in the new nakedboxes. Anyone tried/knows anything about the brand Croquis before? I love indie brands, but only if there are more description to them...Meme tend to be very vague. I would love some swatch photos/ demo on usage etc like in their Korean site. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not interested in the new nakedboxes. Anyone tried/knows anything about the brand Croquis before? I love indie brands, but only if there are more description to them...Meme tend to be very vague. I would love some swatch photos/ demo on usage etc like in their Korean site. &lt;_&lt;


Yea same, I tallied up the prices and the only one worth it is NB 12# But even than I heard the reviews on the eyeliner is sub par


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea same, I tallied up the prices and the only one worth it is NB 12# But even than I heard the reviews on the eyeliner is sub par


Darn - I just ordered that nakedbox because of the eyeliners... what did the reviews say? Thanks in advance.


----------



## veritazy (May 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea same, I tallied up the prices and the only one worth it is NB 12# But even than I heard the reviews on the eyeliner is sub par


i guess the price of non-anonymity is value. normal boxes seem to have more items and no repeats. well, my points are emptied out and no discount codes, so i'm on vacation from meme-buying  :sdrop:


----------



## LisaLeah (May 5, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Darn - I just ordered that nakedbox because of the eyeliners... what did the reviews say? Thanks in advance.


I like the eyeliners. They are pretty good. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 5, 2014)

Cookiebear23 said:


> Darn - I just ordered that nakedbox because of the eyeliners... what did the reviews say? Thanks in advance.


I ordered a different color set on ebay and I'm happy with them. Nice, vivid colors, soft and easy to apply and a ridiculously cute box. I think you should be satisfied.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 5, 2014)

The individual items on Memebox seem ridiculously expensive though...where else do you guys get your products from (if not from the boxes)?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> The individual items on Memebox seem ridiculously expensive though...where else do you guys get your products from (if not from the boxes)?


I get my stuff from Imomoko, Twofacemall, Kollectionk.com, Beautynetkorea.com, Roseroseshop.com


----------



## LisaLeah (May 5, 2014)

Did anyone try the Dr G BB cream that came in one of the earlier Memeboxes?

I'm curious to know if anyone liked it.

thanks!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 5, 2014)

wooo whooo 7 memebox's just arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> NS which ones yet though, havent opened them


----------



## stawbewii (May 5, 2014)

2 of my boxes just arrived last night ^.^ Luckybox #4 and Oil &amp; Troubles box via express! Had a lot of duplicates from the luckybox#4 seeing as it was made up of items previously featured in luckybox #1-#3. Really liking Oil &amp; Troubles yayayay \0/


----------



## veritazy (May 6, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> 2 of my boxes just arrived last night ^.^ Luckybox #4 and Oil &amp; Troubles box via express! Had a lot of duplicates from the luckybox#4 seeing as it was made up of items previously featured in luckybox #1-#3. Really liking Oil &amp; Troubles yayayay \0/


woot woot~ do review on the items soon~ they look promising.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> wooo whooo 7 memebox's just arrived  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> NS which ones yet though, havent opened them


SEVEN?? at once?!  :blink:

gurlll, you are in meme heaven.


----------



## rubik (May 6, 2014)

Hi i'm new to this forum and i just had one question to ask, I have ordered the memebox mask edition 2 but when i checking the tracking via ems it is still showing it is at Incheon since 26.4,14.

Is anyone else still waiting for their box? I am in the uk.

I have also ordered memebox 10 I love korean skincare products.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 6, 2014)

rubik said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum and i just had one question to ask, I have ordered the memebox mask edition 2 but when i checking the tracking via ems it is still showing it is at Incheon since 26.4,14.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for their box? I am in the uk.
> 
> I have also ordered memebox 10 I love korean skincare products.


Tracking numbers routinely stop at Incheon, where the packages get processed for International delivery. Mine routinely hit Incheon then never update at all. Sometimes you have to message Memebox and ask for an updated tracking number, but they're so slow at responding that the box will probably get to you before the tracking number does!

I've basically given up on tracking my Memeboxes, but I think that ~2-3 weeks as soon as they hit Incheon is a good estimate for me (I live in Canada), using standard shipping. I got a package Express once, and I think I got that within a week of it hitting Incheon.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 6, 2014)

rubik said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum and i just had one question to ask, I have ordered the memebox mask edition 2 but when i checking the tracking via ems it is still showing it is at Incheon since 26.4,14.
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting for their box? I am in the uk.
> 
> I have also ordered memebox 10 I love korean skincare products.


im in the uk as well, mine still says incheon,if it says incheon it won't update till uk . i popped into the post office gave them my tracking number it is at inwards at heathrow, with 6 other boxes so today it should change to inwards then outwards of heathrow and then it arrives at your door .hope that helps.also the normal memebox10 global doesnt ship till next week, 

remember  it was bank holiday and some of ours from easter are only just arriving to us so it may take another week or two to reach you ,hope that helps.


----------



## rubik (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for all the quick replys, good to hear it takes a few weeks and my box is not lost some where in Incheon.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 6, 2014)

mini box 3 is up on the site , wonders how many new boxes will pop up this week with june shipping.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2014)

Did we ever see any spoilers for Minibox 1 or 2?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 6, 2014)

No spoilers yet and I don't think we will


----------



## eugiegenie (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Light Light Eye Balm by WondeRuci?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Has anyone tried the Light Light Eye Balm by WondeRuci?


No I haven't. But someone posted a while back that they tried it and loved it.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 6, 2014)

I'm so tempted to buy it....but nowhere else sells it except memebox.com  :wacko2:


----------



## MissJexie (May 6, 2014)

Does anyone know if the $5 off of 3 boxes code is still working/ what the code was? I can't find it on the site anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone know if the $5 off of 3 boxes code is still working/ what the code was? I can't find it on the site anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Never mind, found it! MEMEBUNDLE3


----------



## eugiegenie (May 6, 2014)

Do you guys know whether the shipping costs are charged by each item purchased or is it charged by each order (that may consist of multiple items)? Thanks


----------



## AsianGirl (May 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Do you guys know whether the shipping costs are charged by each item purchased or is it charged by each order (that may consist of multiple items)? Thanks


I had one order with 3 boxes and they only charged me shipping for ONE box ($6.99). The order was for 2 Superboxes and the MakeupEdition Box which in each 'description' for shipping says $6.99.

The boxes did not ship together; I've gotten 1 of the three boxes and am still waiting on the other two. Hope this was helpful!

EDIT: to clarify the order contained only BOXES and nothing from the MemeShop. I haven't made a purchase that was a mix of the two (except one order which was for an item under 'Free Shipping,' and does'nt really countt)


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 6, 2014)

I'm sure I ordered the snailbox box and the free from oils and troubles v. 2 but I can't find them on my orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already wrote customer service but no reply (as always)


----------



## princesskelly (May 6, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I'm sure I ordered the snailbox box and the free from oils and troubles v. 2 but I can't find them on my orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I already wrote customer service but no reply (as always)


I believe that they are on a Korean Holiday until May 10th.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I believe that they are on a Korean Holiday until May 10th.


May 6th.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 6, 2014)

Just received Memebox #9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (May 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> May 6th.


ahh oops! but maybe that's why they haven't gotten back to you yet @@Yingtaobang? maybe they're backed up?


----------



## Rina (May 7, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> 2 of my boxes just arrived last night ^.^ Luckybox #4 and Oil &amp; Troubles box via express! Had a lot of duplicates from the luckybox#4 seeing as it was made up of items previously featured in luckybox #1-#3. Really liking Oil &amp; Troubles yayayay \0/


I really like the oil &amp; trouble box. I'm really glad they added something in for acne scars. I can't wait to try it and see the results : o hopefully it works out! Hehe


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 7, 2014)

memebox did say on the book of face they were sorry ,but they are slowly going through the emails, from the holidays and a few days before. so I'm sure you will get an answer by the end of the week , they must get thousands let alone from new fans emailing asking questions before they jump in and buy a box, we are lucky as we have this forum to speak on and enable others, all the info is in this thread somewhere ,imagine reading a blog and stumbling blind onto the website, oh my god what box is what, imagine it.


----------



## Jane George (May 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> memebox did say on the book of face they were sorry ,but they are slowly going through the emails, from the holidays and a few days before. so I'm sure you will get an answer by the end of the week , they must get thousands let alone from new fans emailing asking questions before they jump in and buy a box, we are lucky as we have this forum to speak on and enable others, all the info is in this thread somewhere ,imagine reading a blog and stumbling blind onto the website, oh my god what box is what, imagine it.


definite bonus of this forum. Might do a intro on my blog to help my readers tbh, although my blog has only got a small circulation.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 7, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> I had one order with 3 boxes and they only charged me shipping for ONE box ($6.99). The order was for 2 Superboxes and the MakeupEdition Box which in each 'description' for shipping says $6.99.
> 
> The boxes did not ship together; I've gotten 1 of the three boxes and am still waiting on the other two. Hope this was helpful!
> 
> EDIT: to clarify the order contained only BOXES and nothing from the MemeShop. I haven't made a purchase that was a mix of the two (except one order which was for an item under 'Free Shipping,' and does'nt really countt)


Thanks for replying! I realised that the shipping cost does increase when I add more items to the shopping cart, but perhaps it's calculated by weight...I'm not sure, really.


----------



## veritazy (May 7, 2014)

Rina said:


> I really like the oil &amp; trouble box. I'm really glad they added something in for acne scars. I can't wait to try it and see the results : o hopefully it works out! Hehe


me too! I don't have major blemish probs but a bump on my chin every now and then annoys the heck out of me.  :laughno:

Have you picked up the superbox as well?

And guys, I have word that the memebox for Oil &amp; Trouble and superbox have* no duplicates*. Amen to that.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 7, 2014)

I'm looking at the Pore Care Superbox and the Hair Superbox...anyone else interested in these two too?


----------



## eugiegenie (May 7, 2014)

This forum is AMAZING!!! I don't think I could get faster replies anywhere else!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I'm looking at the Pore Care Superbox and the Hair Superbox...anyone else interested in these two too?


I'm interested but my wallet isn't. I'm going to hold off a bit,. My bedroom is over flowing with the Memebox's and products. My Ikea storage is full and my blue recycling bin is busted &amp; I had a dream last night where my products had arms and legs and wanted to eat me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should buy them!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 7, 2014)

so what are our thoughts on the new gangnam  style super box.17


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so what are our thoughts on the new gangnam  style super box.17


Omy...I don't know weather to laugh or cry. Veritazy was right lol.


----------



## veritazy (May 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Omy...I don't know weather to laugh or cry. Veritazy was right lol.


I'd just be poker-faced and ignore it hahaha.

Gangnam Style?? euw no. I rather they named it Bagel box or Baby-faced Beautybox or something.

Lets decode this:

 ​
 "Originally, however, it is widely known for its cosmetic surgeries and baby-faced _Gangnam girls _with their big, round eyes, v-line chins, straight-lined eyebrows, and glowing skin. As a tribute to these classic Gangnam pin-up girls, Memebox is launching the Gangnam Style Box to share with you the ultimate secret to baby-face beauty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "

And whats up with the "  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  "?  

Some gel eyeliner, probably Clio, or white liner for bigger eyes. A chin mask thing to shape the jawline(?)--I think I saw this on some beautyshop before. Eyebrow mascara or pencil. Probably a highlighter or multi cream since this is a trend in the Korean market lately. Defo some lip thing thats not really pigmented..like peachy/pinkish toned. And like 2 more of those Psy masks. 

Nope. I'm skipping this box.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'd just be poker-faced and ignore it hahaha.
> 
> Gangnam Style?? euw no. I rather they named it Bagel box or Baby-faced Beautybox or something.
> 
> ...


Hahaha you have it pinned down to a T. You should be our Memebox Detective, Sherlock Veritazy. Lol - Oh and you forgot the heart face pore pack haha. The bagel box - throw some bagels in there with a couple lipbalms and we good to go. Memebox see's DOLLA signs lol . Ok I'm done now.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I'm looking at the Pore Care Superbox and the Hair Superbox...anyone else interested in these two too?


I caved on these since pores are one of my bigger skin woes and I'm intrigued in trying out more hair products. I now have way too many memeboxes on the way…


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

I think the Gangnam Style box is BEYOND HILARIOUS!!!!!!!! I would only get it for the "kitsch" factor though.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 7, 2014)

I'm actually quite tempted by Gangnam Style because I'm seriously curious what they're gonna put in there. But I've got a feeling there'll be a lot of new boxes released this week so I'm holding off for now. I'll probably make some decisions and purchases during the weekend, though..


----------



## veritazy (May 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hahaha you have it pinned down to a T. You should be our Memebox Detective, Sherlock Veritazy. Lol - Oh and you forgot the heart face pore pack haha. The bagel box - throw some bagels in there with a couple lipbalms and we good to go. Memebox see's DOLLA signs lol . Ok I'm done now.


Lol! I'm just trying to convince myself I don't need that box~ And its $32+ $6.99. Nope. I'm so broke.  :laughno:

Also "bagel girl" is actually an urban term coined by the Koreans! Hehe..I do my researches.

And you are right, they are probably looking at MUT right now for inspirations  :sdrop:


----------



## eugiegenie (May 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm interested but my wallet isn't. I'm going to hold off a bit,. My bedroom is over flowing with the Memebox's and products. My Ikea storage is full and my blue recycling bin is busted &amp; I had a dream last night where my products had arms and legs and wanted to eat me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You should buy them!!!





Cookiebear23 said:


> I caved on these since pores are one of my bigger skin woes and I'm intrigued in trying out more hair products. I now have way too many memeboxes on the way…


I just couldn't resist so I just ordered both these two boxes, along with the Light Light Eye Balm and the Spray Water Essence! I think I'm already addicted to memeboxes already and I haven't even received my first box yet!!! oh no!!!  :blink:


----------



## Paulina PS (May 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol! I'm just trying to convince myself I don't need that box~ And its $32+ $6.99. Nope. I'm so broke.  :laughno:
> 
> Also "bagel girl" is actually an urban term coined by the Koreans! Hehe..I do my researches.
> 
> And you are right, they are probably looking at MUT right now for inspirations  :sdrop:


Hi Memebox, we want a Iope box LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (May 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Hi Memebox, we want a Iope box LOL


Lol. On a side note, I saw some comments on facebook about people wanting to use a different payment processor for credit cards instead of using paypal guest checkout. I'd have to agree, because Guest checkout only allows a certain number of purchases before they won't let you use guest checkout anymore, and some don't want to sign up to paypal. On top of that, I personally would prefer using  just my Credit card , so hopefully Memebox get's another payment processor up and ready soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Until than I won't be making anymore purchases and I have so much products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 7, 2014)

Just wondering....I'm sure not every product works for everyone, so what do you guys do with the products that you don't like? Finish up the bottle/tube and never order it again, throw it away (kinda like a waste), or give it to other people?


----------



## LethalLesal (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Just wondering....I'm sure not every product works for everyone, so what do you guys do with the products that you don't like? Finish up the bottle/tube and never order it again, throw it away (kinda like a waste), or give it to other people?


I usually will trade whatever it is away here on our trade posts for something that I actually want to try/something I know I will like.


----------



## veritazy (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Just wondering....I'm sure not every product works for everyone, so what do you guys do with the products that you don't like? Finish up the bottle/tube and never order it again, throw it away (kinda like a waste), or give it to other people?


head to the swap thread of course~ or gift them to friends, or to me, whichever if tougher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 7, 2014)

i give them  to my son to use or to friends


----------



## raindrop (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Just wondering....I'm sure not every product works for everyone, so what do you guys do with the products that you don't like? Finish up the bottle/tube and never order it again, throw it away (kinda like a waste), or give it to other people?


I've made some great trades on the swap forum.  I've never been burned, and I've always felt that the trades were fair and balanced.


----------



## kitty93 (May 7, 2014)

Ladies there is a new box !


----------



## iPretty949 (May 7, 2014)

Gangnam Superbox #17


----------



## kitty93 (May 7, 2014)

100% sure that the psy mask will be in it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not sure about the rest though


----------



## LadyManah (May 7, 2014)

I might by this box. If I do, I probably need an intervention.


----------



## yunii (May 7, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Just wondering....I'm sure not every product works for everyone, so what do you guys do with the products that you don't like? Finish up the bottle/tube and never order it again, throw it away (kinda like a waste), or give it to other people?


I give it to someone else that can use it. So far I haven't been disappointed with any products from the memebox.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 7, 2014)

I haven't browsed all of the topics yet, but anybody tried the Psy Mask yet?
I'm so weird that the song Gangnam Style resonates in my head whenever I stalk the MemeBox forum.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2014)

All I want to do is buy Memeboxes!!!!!!

Did anyone go "Gangnam" yet?

I may have to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (May 7, 2014)

I haven't checked this thread out in nearly a month... been so busy. The last boxes I purchased/received were the Luckybox #2 and the Hair/Body (both were great!). Now I feel SOOOO out of the loop, though!! Already on Superbox #17?! Oh my god, Memebox is not the for the casual observer HAHA. 

It seems like a lot of stuff is still in stock, though, so maybe I need to find room in my budget for another Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

The description for the '10 Minute Box' is hilarious...like get prepared both inside and out....wtf are they going to include?



Spoiler



a douche??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> The description for the '10 Minute Box' is hilarious...like get prepared both inside and out....wtf are they going to include?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha oh my god. Just busted out laughing at work. In tears.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I usually will trade whatever it is away here on our trade posts for something that I actually want to try/something I know I will like.





veritazy said:


> head to the swap thread of course~ or gift them to friends, or to me, whichever if tougher  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Lorna ljblog said:


> i give them  to my son to use or to friends





raindrop said:


> I've made some great trades on the swap forum.  I've never been burned, and I've always felt that the trades were fair and balanced.





yunii said:


> I give it to someone else that can use it. So far I haven't been disappointed with any products from the memebox.


The idea of trading sounds awesome!!! But what if it has been opened? And what about non-memembox products? I seem to have a lot of things at home that I don't use but don't want to just throw away......and I saw that most people would prefer trading with those in the U.S. or Canada, but I'm living in Hong Kong......


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> hahaha oh my god. Just busted out laughing at work. In tears.


Bahahah, glad to make you laugh!! But seriously, it's the first thing that came to mind!! The Summers Eve commercial  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 8, 2014)

I am not buying the gangnam style box. I love the attraction but I too end up having the song going round in my head .and now the gif posted above has not helped as I'm imagining the dance.

I have been good my last boxes bought were green tea and pore box


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> The description for the '10 Minute Box' is hilarious...like get prepared both inside and out....wtf are they going to include?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm hoping shower stuff as apose to a foufou wash


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> The description for the '10 Minute Box' is hilarious...like get prepared both inside and out....wtf are they going to include?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking breath spray, but your spoiler is hilarious!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

scary!


----------



## kalmekrzy (May 8, 2014)

This question may have been answered before but I couldn't find anything about it. Anyways,Does memebox upgrade to express shipping when you have ordered more than one box that ships out on the same date. I have had boxes arrive this way recently and I am curious if this is how they ship out boxes that ship the same day. If so I am going to pay more attention to shipping dates when I order boxes and make sure that if there are more than one box that I want,

I will purchase them at the same time. Sure beats waiting for the boxes that shipped with standard shipping.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 8, 2014)

so superbox 18 is up , fermented goods.






 

Zoom





Superbox #18
Be the first to review this product


Memebox is launching a box full of fermented skincare products, widely acknowledged for producing astonishing results by deeply revitalizing and being extremely gentle to skin.

Majority of you are probably familiar with the internationally prominent fermented products from luxury cosmetic brands. What makes these bio-fermentation products so special is that the fermentation technique utilized provides the best possible results for preserving and maximizing natural healing efficacy of the ingredients.

Nowadays, fermented cosmetic has risen as one of the most loved and competitive beauty markets in Korea, receiving much spotlight for its regenerative properties.

Grab your chance to experience the long-cherished art of natural fermentation!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 8, 2014)

hm to buy or not to buy. It sounds like a good box for rejuvening and brightening skin . But how many more boxes gonna come out!!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so superbox 18 is up , fermented goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an awesome box! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

Passing again. I mean, wouldnt that be considered like the "Nature Box"? Thanks for the updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 8, 2014)

I miss $23 boxes..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fermented cosmetics are huge in Korea atm. They use like enzymes and stuff in their beauty products as well as food. 

Might sound abit alien to us all but I am willing to try if only it was cheaper. *sigh*


----------



## justamerelurker (May 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> *I miss $23 boxes*..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Fermented cosmetics are huge in Korea atm. They use like enzymes and stuff in their beauty products as well as food.
> 
> Might sound abit alien to us all but I am willing to try if only it was cheaper. *sigh*


Me too...


----------



## eugiegenie (May 8, 2014)

Fermented skincare products....isn't that what the IOPE Bio-Essence Intensive Conditioning is all about? I didn't find it to be "wow" for my skin though....


----------



## LiLy07 (May 8, 2014)

i discovered this site from reddit sub- beautyboxes, where they have lucky box for only $ 6.50 plus shipping. and the prices for their korean products are pretty affordable. eopenmarket.com


----------



## eugiegenie (May 8, 2014)

Just wondering, why would people pay money to buy samples when samples are usually given out for free? On a lot of online shopping sites in Hong Kong, we get given a lot of free samples for each order we place, and I end up having a lot of them going to waste...


----------



## LiLy07 (May 8, 2014)

That was my thought too about sample cos I can only use it once or twice so I cannot judge how effective it is for my skin. I guess Some people want to try out the products first before they will decide to plunge in and buy the actual size products. This girl on reddit posted the pictures of the $6.50 box and she got like 3 samples for each products and the price is cheaper than the mini box on memebox size so i just wanna share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maekawaii (May 8, 2014)

I saw this at their Korean memebox website and I was thinking MAYBE?!?! Just a wild guess for some of the item for 10 minute box :wub: Don't know what item would be for the "inside" though, maybe a BREATH MIST?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Chau (May 8, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> This question may have been answered before but I couldn't find anything about it. Anyways,Does memebox upgrade to express shipping when you have ordered more than one box that ships out on the same date. I have had boxes arrive this way recently and I am curious if this is how they ship out boxes that ship the same day. If so I am going to pay more attention to shipping dates when I order boxes and make sure that if there are more than one box that I want,
> 
> I will purchase them at the same time. Sure beats waiting for the boxes that shipped with standard shipping.


I've had two shipments upgraded to express because the boxes were shipped the same day. I've only ever paid for standard shipping. Even that only takes about a week.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 8, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> That was my thought too about sample cos I can only use it once or twice so I cannot judge how effective it is for my skin. I guess Some people want to try out the products first before they will decide to plunge in and buy the actual size products. This girl on reddit posted the pictures of the $6.50 box and she got like 3 samples for each products and the price is cheaper than the mini box on memebox size so i just wanna share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hate using samples really....where do you put an opened but unfinished sample packet? If you squish it, the stuff inside spill out...and apparently if you expose it to air for too long, the effects of the product diminish....although some Korean samples come in little containers or tubes which are cute and useful!!

Haha if it's $6.50 for samples, you could get them for FREE from me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (just saying)


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2014)

I just ordered the Fermented Skincare superbox. I couldn't pass that one up. I think it has amazing potential.

For anyone needing a little "enabling" push  you may want to take a look at these articles.

http://www.advancedtechnologykorea.com/16942/

http://www.refinery29.com/fermented-beauty-products#slid


----------



## rachelshine (May 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just ordered the Fermented Skincare superbox. I couldn't pass that one up. I think it has amazing potential.
> 
> For anyone needing a little "enabling" push  you may want to take a look at these articles.
> 
> ...


Oh man, it looks like it could be soo great. Esp after that refinery29 article. I am assuming this is ALL skincare though, I would die if that BB cream is included though.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oh man, it looks like it could be soo great. Esp after that refinery29 article. I am assuming this is ALL skincare though, I would die if that BB cream is included though.


I know that Refinery article (which is recent btw) tipped the scales for me. I think at the very least we will get products not readily available here. A lot of the fermented products that are in the US are really pricey too.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 8, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> This question may have been answered before but I couldn't find anything about it. Anyways,Does memebox upgrade to express shipping when you have ordered more than one box that ships out on the same date. I have had boxes arrive this way recently and I am curious if this is how they ship out boxes that ship the same day. If so I am going to pay more attention to shipping dates when I order boxes and make sure that if there are more than one box that I want,
> 
> I will purchase them at the same time. Sure beats waiting for the boxes that shipped with standard shipping.


Personally I prefer the 'Standard Shipping' vs Express, mostly because when items ship Express they typically require a signature and I'm never home during the day to sign for them.  I've read from some of the folks on the forum will pre-emptively leave DHL a note when they are not home. I have not tried this with DHL specifically but I did do this once for FedEX (they offer a way to print a page from their website and sign that page if you will be out when a certain type of parcel arrives) but the delivery guy didn't even see it hanging on the door knob. Yea, go figure.

Luckily, I live in NE USA and so far, the Memeboxes shipped Standard have been taking about 7-10 days to arrive.  I don't mind waiting a few more days to know that I don't need to be home to accept them.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 8, 2014)

I even haven't decided if I will get the Gangnam SuperBox, now there's a new one? I am gonna be poor!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> i discovered this site from reddit sub- beautyboxes, where they have lucky box for only $ 6.50 plus shipping. and the prices for their korean products are pretty affordable. eopenmarket.com


Wow they have nice prices!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just ordered the Fermented Skincare superbox. I couldn't pass that one up. I think it has amazing potential.
> 
> For anyone needing a little "enabling" push  you may want to take a look at these articles.
> 
> ...


Fermented or not, I don't justify buying this box. I mean, yea it sounds cool, but is it any different than lets say, snail creams?..or any other cream we haven't received in any other Memeboxes? In all honesty, I think Memebox needs to settle down a bit, and focus more on customer service, instead of pumping out boxes every other day, the excitement of the boxes will wear off eventually, unfortunately, especially with Lucky boxes and its repeats (some repeats are good) until they release new memebox's. I dunno but I have a really hard time getting them to email me when I need to talk to there CS team and  some/ I  wait weeks to get a two liner response, which is unacceptable.


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 8, 2014)

Does anyone else notice that all the superboxes coming out are now down to $32 from $39. That "sale" they had a while ago with those 3 boxes (pore care, green tea, night care) wasn't really much of a sale. They marked up those boxes up to $39 to make them look like a great deal when they went on sale for $29. I dunno about anyone else, but this really ticks me off. Memebox, your customers are not stupid but sometimes treat us like we are. :angry:


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 8, 2014)

truebleu said:


> Does anyone else notice that all the superboxes coming out are now down to $32 from $39. That "sale" they had a while ago with those 3 boxes (pore care, green tea, night care) wasn't really much of a sale. They marked up those boxes up to $39 to make them look like a great deal when they went on sale for $29. I dunno about anyone else, but this really ticks me off. Memebox, your customers are not stupid but sometimes treat us like we are. :angry:


I'm always a little wary of their discounts for that reasons. usually their "discounted" prices are close to the regular price &gt;&lt;.

Like Design eye collection on the Superbox 5 is listed as $48 on the sheet but on their korean site is being sold for $10.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> I'm always a little wary of their discounts for that reasons. usually their "discounted" prices are close to the regular price &gt;&lt;.
> 
> Like Design eye collection on the Superbox 5 is listed as $48 on the sheet but on their korean site is being sold for $10.


I was actually reading through all my product cards in my memebox's today and I saw that as well. I was like 48$?? that's almost the same price of an Urban Decay Palette lol


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

truebleu said:


> Does anyone else notice that all the superboxes coming out are now down to $32 from $39. That "sale" they had a while ago with those 3 boxes (pore care, green tea, night care) wasn't really much of a sale. They marked up those boxes up to $39 to make them look like a great deal when they went on sale for $29. I dunno about anyone else, but this really ticks me off. Memebox, your customers are not stupid but sometimes treat us like we are. :angry:


I think I may cancel my order for all 3 then. That's shady business, plus I'll be visiting The Face Shop this weekend for a ton of facemasks! I can put that $80-something to better use there, hopefully.


----------



## raindrop (May 8, 2014)

But the superboxes have always been different prices.  The Missha box was $49, the Moisture box was $46, Superbox 4 was $39, etc... I don't think you can judge the sale they had by the price of other boxes.  I mean, if they lowered the prices of the Pore/Night Care/Green Tea boxes after a few weeks at $39, I would say that is shady, but they are still $39.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 8, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I think I may cancel my order for all 3 then. That's shady business, plus I'll be visiting The Face Shop this weekend for a ton of facemasks! I can put that $80-something to better use there, hopefully.


You have a Face Shop In You're area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## LethalLesal (May 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You have a Face Shop In You're area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


Yes!!!!! Well, close enough - it's about 45 minutes away, but we're going to be dropping my son off at my parent's house (they live over there) so we can go to a craft beer festival, so I'm having my husband take me so I can go a little crazy.  

It's in North Texas, what they like to call Far North Dallas, but it's actually Carrollton to be more specific.  I happened to find it when I was googling for local places to get Korean face masks from.  I'm SO FREAKING EXCITED!!!!! The Korean community is HUGE over in that part of N. Texas, so I feel like the luckiest girl in the universe!!! =)


----------



## stawbewii (May 8, 2014)

Man, both the gangnam and fermented boxes seem appealing to me. But i really miss the other $23 boxes, they seem to be releasing a lot of superboxes all of a sudden.


----------



## monkeyx3 (May 8, 2014)

I haven't brought a box since LB #5. At this point, I'm way over products (have not even get to touch a majority of the ones I have) and I'm getting more in so I'm stopping now. Unless...they come out with an amazing box that I must have..which I don't even know what... maybe just LB? Not sure..

But I agree with everyone that MB need to stop pumping out boxes and work on their CS. Their CS is really lacking. It shouldn't takes weeks to give someone an answer that is only 2 sentences long. If anything, they need to have separate CS for different department. That way, it won't be so overwhelming for them... or rather confusing for them. Sometimes when I email them, they would "vaguely" answer my questions.


----------



## RoiRoy33 (May 8, 2014)

I'm always a little wary of most subscription boxes' inflated "Retail Prices" for their items, including Memebox, but in the case of Korean and Japanese cosmetics, I'd also caution that sometimes the cheap makeup/skincare you see on eBay and Amazon are counterfeits. When I was first exploring different Korean BB creams, I was really tempted to get some of the freakishly cheap ones on Amazon (BRTC, Missha, etc) that were sold by "official distributors," but luckily some of the reviews said they were fake, so I didn't.

Anyway, there are plenty of legit resellers on eBay (this blog post has a list of reputable sellers) so I'm not trying to be an alarmist or anything, but I didn't know counterfeit makeup was even a thing, so I just wanted to give everyone a head's up!


----------



## yunii (May 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You have a Face Shop In You're area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


In Toronto, we have the face shops, missha and tonymoly stores.


----------



## ellabella10 (May 9, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Man, both the gangnam and fermented boxes seem appealing to me. But i really miss the other $23 boxes, they seem to be releasing a lot of superboxes all of a sudden.


I bought the fermented box - something about it really appeals to me - could be I'm in my mid 30s and want to find the fountain of youth lol.

I'm going to pass on the Gangnam style box - something about it screams not for my age bracket hehe


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> In Toronto, we have the face shops, missha and tonymoly stores.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where have I been!!? I went to T.O last year for "vacay" and stayed in my hotel the whole time!! I had no idea they had those stores there! Im definately going to have to make a trip out of that ASAP! Thanks for the info!


----------



## cheriii (May 9, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> I'm always a little wary of their discounts for that reasons. usually their "discounted" prices are close to the regular price &gt;&lt;.
> 
> Like Design eye collection on the Superbox 5 is listed as $48 on the sheet but on their korean site is being sold for $10.


I have learned not to trust the listed original price on the info sheets but go to the product's official Korean website for its true price.

Memebox did include the correct list price for most items in their boxes, just that the products themselves were always on sale or have special offer (1+1)... So yea i think even with shipping included the prices were inflated


----------



## PaulaG (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about the Croquis or Temtation brand?  I can't find anything on them except for a vibrating poof for Croquis.  Memebox has a "sale" on them but I don't want to buy it if it is some weird off brand.


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Croquis or Temtation brand?  I can't find anything on them except for a vibrating poof for Croquis.  Memebox has a "sale" on them but I don't want to buy it if it is some weird off brand.


yep, I thought the same. Even the previous sales for the line with moringa seed. It was super cheap but I can't justify buying something from a mysterious brand altogether. At least a more detailed description would be nice.

Anyone experiencing withdrawals yet? Memeboxes always do not ship between 2-12 (first two weeks) of the month and with the current efflux of $38.99 boxes, I couldn't get more. So yeah, I'm kinda restless.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

has anyone heard of gmarket? apparently they sell a lot of korean skincare and makeup products on that site at reasonable prices...


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 9, 2014)

I found these regarding the Croquis brand. It seems like a relatively new brand founded by mu artist named Lee kyoung min (?).

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=5serene&amp;logNo=20103429855 (use google translate)

http://laceylady-bee.blogspot.com/2013/03/review-croquis-swing-styler-makeup-set.html (product review)

http://www.cyworld.com/eyesis79/3872920 (macaron cushion)

http://www.cyworld.com/eyesis79/3878089 (lipstick)

http://www.cyworld.com/eyesis79/3872920 (eye and lip crayons)

That macaron cushion looks mighty tempting. I love anything named macaron!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

like they sell a lot of different korean brands in hk already...but i guess i like how memebox picks the products for me...if the products turn out to be any good, i may consider purchasing them elsewhere though...


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> has anyone heard of gmarket? apparently they sell a lot of korean skincare and makeup products on that site at reasonable prices...


Well if you are in HK, I think shipping is relatively affordable. For all I know some brands are supplied directly from the companies themselves, though there are other sellers like in ebay etc.

And they have lots of sales from time to time, plus coupons to use on certain categories. I tried gmarket several times but had to file for bankruptcy due to the steep EMS shipping rates to Europe :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :sdrop:


----------



## Paulina PS (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> has anyone heard of gmarket? apparently they sell a lot of korean skincare and makeup products on that site at reasonable prices...


Yeah, gmarket is a good source of all Korean cosmetics at good prices. You can also but lots of stuff on ebay.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

I've never purchased anything on gmarket before nor do I buy my stuff on ebay...I usually get my stuff at local online shops which provide free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know postage is quite cheap in Hong Kong, I wonder if it's worth buying them here and selling them overseas?


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 9, 2014)

Bumped this here



truebleu said:


> I found these regarding the Croquis brand. It seems like a relatively new brand founded by mu artist named Lee kyoung min (?).
> 
> http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=5serene&amp;logNo=20103429855 (use google translate)
> 
> ...


http://newworldla.egloos.com/v/750247 (concealer)

http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=challymy&amp;logNo=150113293088&amp;parentCategoryNo=4&amp;viewDate=&amp;currentPage=1&amp;listtype=0 (more stuff)


----------



## yunii (May 9, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I bought the fermented box - something about it really appeals to me - could be I'm in my mid 30s and want to find the fountain of youth lol.
> 
> I'm going to pass on the Gangnam style box - something about it screams not for my age bracket hehe


Don't we all want the fountain of youth. The products that makes my skin perfect. Though, I have to say Tatcha is the closest products I found that did the trick, but the price is rather high.


----------



## OiiO (May 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> Don't we all want the fountain of youth. The products that makes my skin perfect. Though, I have to say Tatcha is the closest products I found that did the trick, but the price is rather high.


I am OBSESSED with Tatcha! Recently I did a whole series of reviews on their products, and now their Moisture Rich Silk Cream is my HG.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> Don't we all want the fountain of youth. The products that makes my skin perfect. Though, I have to say Tatcha is the closest products I found that did the trick, but the price is rather high.


At what age would you suggest to start using Tatcha products? They do seem quite expensive though...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yep, I thought the same. Even the previous sales for the line with moringa seed. It was super cheap but I can't justify buying something from a mysterious brand altogether. At least a more detailed description would be nice.
> 
> Anyone experiencing withdrawals yet? Memeboxes always do not ship between 2-12 (first two weeks) of the month and with the current efflux of $38.99 boxes, I couldn't get more. So yeah, I'm kinda restless.


no withdrawal here 4 more boxes have turned up today ,from the easter and mayday bank holidays hold ups, and more in the post and a few shipping next week.i would love a breather.

i won't buy from the memestore for items ,plenty of korean brands ships to the uk for cheaper.


----------



## cheriii (May 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I've never purchased anything on gmarket before nor do I buy my stuff on ebay...I usually get my stuff at local online shops which provide free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I know postage is quite cheap in Hong Kong, I wonder if it's worth buying them here and selling them overseas?


There are plenty of online sellers located at Korea and ship directly from Korea to the US, Europe etc, Plus many of the HK online shops inflated the prices as well. Probably your price has to be more competitive than the Korean sellers or you provide stellar CS for getting ahead.

There's a separate thread for Asian/Korean product discussion so you might want to bring your topic over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

Now back to memebox. On one hand the new superboxes look good and i only have minibox 2 to receive in the coming future; on another hand i was so spoiled by the points and codes that it now seems uneasy to buy a box without discount... Ugh lol!


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Now back to memebox. On one hand the new superboxes look good and i only have minibox 2 to receive in the coming future; on another hand *i was so spoiled by the points and codes that it now seems uneasy to buy a box without discount... Ugh lol!*


Haha ikr. Student on a budget here~ *waves at meme* I think they dont need poor chaps like me since their boxes are doing so well already?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 9, 2014)

NEW ARRIVALS: Mustaev
We are introducing professional makeup products designed by makeup artists in "Cheongdam " district in Seoul, known as the beauty mecca of Korea.

This weekend only, we are offering 50% points rewards for every purchase of Mustaev products. Even better, there are 2 other offers for you. Check it out!

I added two items to my cart to see the point value and total came to 102$ and it gave me 47 memepoints


----------



## LethalLesal (May 9, 2014)

So I'm heading to the Face Shop tomorrow... what do I NEEEEED to get?  I'm already loading up on sheet face masks.  I'm thinking about a anti-aging sleep pack or something, but I'm not really sure of their price points, and I won't have a ton of money to spend.


----------



## yunii (May 9, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> So I'm heading to the Face Shop tomorrow... what do I NEEEEED to get?  I'm already loading up on sheet face masks.  I'm thinking about a anti-aging sleep pack or something, but I'm not really sure of their price points, and I won't have a ton of money to spend.


There chia seed line is really good.


----------



## justamerelurker (May 9, 2014)

Wait so 50% points in rewards basically means 50% off... 

Oh so tempting...

*search reviews online*


----------



## yunii (May 9, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Wait so 50% points in rewards basically means 50% off...
> 
> Oh so tempting...
> 
> *search reviews online*


I know right? More memebox points means more meme points means more reasons to buy memebox. I haven't purchased a memebox since the snail one.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I am OBSESSED with Tatcha! Recently I did a whole series of reviews on their products, and now their Moisture Rich Silk Cream is my HG.


I remember I got the free sample from the blog entry you did a while back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used their cleansing oil and it is amazing!! If only I could afford to buy such expensive stuff, I would stick with Tatcha for sure!


----------



## Saffyra (May 9, 2014)

It's a trap!!


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's a trap!!


Definitely a trap! Lol sounds so tempting with all those points back. They really know how tempt us.

I would get some but the shipping for meme box items is crazy and I refuse to spend $70 just to get free shipping &gt;&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (May 9, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Definitely a trap! Lol sounds so tempting with all those points back. They really know how tempt us.
> 
> I would get some but the shipping for meme box items is crazy and I refuse to spend $70 just to get free shipping &gt;&lt;


Yeah, the shipping is what keeps me from buying too much.  So it's probably a good thing!


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 9, 2014)

Here is their website for anyone curious about the products http://www.mustaevusa.com/shop/

I can believe those brushes are actually $172 but you get $86 back! It's really just like % 50 percent off


----------



## LadyManah (May 9, 2014)

I find it funny they have those secret key eye patches for $40. That's totally overpriced. RubyRuby/RoseRose Sells them for under $15, lol. You can buy 3x the amount elsewhere.


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

those new stuff will totally bankrupt me. so the meme drought continues...


----------



## veritazy (May 9, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I find it funny they have those secret key eye patches for $40. That's totally overpriced. RubyRuby/RoseRose Sells them for under $15, lol. You can buy 3x the amount elsewhere.


yeah. they just want use to use coupon codes and those points off. probably. or make more money.


----------



## Sara Faas (May 9, 2014)

My tony moly box came today! I think it was totally worth it, but I had one item come damaged and it leaked. Hoping cs responds pretty fast because if they give me points I might need that fermented superbox!


----------



## veritazy (May 10, 2014)

As we predicted, they came up with even more superboxes!

Gosh..  :wacko: Anyone buying any of these?


----------



## LiLy07 (May 10, 2014)

im good with the boxes I ordered!! no more memebox buying for a while.


----------



## cheriii (May 10, 2014)

Whoa what more superbox releases? Definitely having a hard time to catch up.... !

I wonder if the All-in-one superbox is another makeup-only superbox?


----------



## stawbewii (May 10, 2014)

Probably a lucky superbox soon haha! Really hard to resist! Really interesting in the All-In-One Superbox though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Okay. I just purchased the All-In-One and the Gangnam box lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really curious about products which are 2-in-1 or even 3-in-1! Can't wait to see what the all-in-one box brings! I think i would purchase them all if i could TT.TT


----------



## eugiegenie (May 10, 2014)

omg they have a honey superbox? i'm kinda obsessed with products containing honey hehe


----------



## Bunbunny (May 10, 2014)

Oh man. I also love honey in products. But what could possibly be in it? Definitely a honey-based sheet mask. Maybe this Royal Honey Hydro Essence? A honey sleeping pack, perhaps -- CNP Labs makes a propolis pack. They'll have a honey scrub, probably. Since Memebox loves mists so much, maybe something like this? And of course, they'll probably throw in the Vita Propolis ampoule.

It's a pass for me, since I've gotta save me some money and I've got plenty of raw honey at home, anyway.

I wonder what's in the Dermocosmetics box? Are Korean derms any better or worse than American derms?


----------



## veritazy (May 10, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Oh man. I also love honey in products. But what could possibly be in it?


I was investigating too when you posted.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is fun!

It's time for my predictions once again~ (as investigated from their sister site in Korean)

Don' t take my word for it though. 



Spoiler



*Honey superbox*

No more LJH propolis ampoule as it appeared so many times! Urgh. Maybe the Carestory propolis 100 ampoule instead...

Probably wonderuci's D.H.B cream

Secret key's honey bee line (probably the spot cream)

Lacvert sheet honey nutrition mask

Liolle's Bee my Honey sleeping pack 

Lally's propolis pore soap

If they are generous, they might include 5-6 items, totaling about $60. 

*All-in-one *

Meaning 2-in-1 or 3-in-1 products. Sounds interesting! Defo made for make-up enthusiasts on-the-go, those who don't want to carry tons of makeup in their handbags.

Maybe the Face It radiance concealer dual veil.

Since the Cheekroom lip and cheek pods are in the picture, those might be included. Hopefully not 2 or more products from the brand cheekroom that was unsold during it's promo sales. Just my personally 2 cents though; coz some might actually appreciate a dual gloss from this brand. 

If they would release a spoiler that has TCFS's dinoplatz line (esp the CC cream with concealer),_ I am so getting this box_! Or maybe two of them LOL.

A multicream/balm or CC cream that can be used as both a base or highlighter. 

Probably also a mist makeup fixer that can dual as moisturizing mist and fixer.

As usual, superboxes with full-sized makeup may be a little lacking in terms of volume... 

*Dermocosmetics*- sort of their holy grail drugstore beauty products

Gosh this is difficult to predict. I am not sure what's their Avene/ La roche posay but if I would guess, I would exclude those individual brands like Etude/ TFS and go for the more toned-down or non-commercialized bottles. 

Since the brands Verite (another new one from amore pacific!), S.N. and Dr.Tree are all over their site, I won't be surprised if they included a few products from these brand. 

Maybe, and just maybe Iope. I love this brand, and it is super expensive! Would definitely love some spoilers for this box.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 10, 2014)

So I've just got Dermocosmetics SB. My skin is rather 'difficult' so that's the type of stuff I'm really interested in.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 10, 2014)

What happened to all the 23$ boxes?? Those had more stuff in it  than the SB's.


----------



## kalmekrzy (May 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I've never purchased anything on gmarket before nor do I buy my stuff on ebay...I usually get my stuff at local online shops which provide free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I know postage is quite cheap in Hong Kong, I wonder if it's worth buying them here and selling them overseas?





AsianGirl said:


> Personally I prefer the 'Standard Shipping' vs Express, mostly because when items ship Express they typically require a signature and I'm never home during the day to sign for them. I've read from some of the folks on the forum will pre-emptively leave DHL a note when they are not home. I have not tried this with DHL specifically but I did do this once for FedEX (they offer a way to print a page from their website and sign that page if you will be out when a certain type of parcel arrives) but the delivery guy didn't even see it hanging on the door knob. Yea, go figure.
> 
> Luckily, I live in NE USA and so far, the Memeboxes shipped Standard have been taking about 7-10 days to arrive. I don't mind waiting a few more days to know that I don't need to be home to accept them.


after my very first box that was delivered by DHL and I wasnt home to sign I signed the card they left after that shipment all other shipments via DHL have been left on the doorstep requiring no signature. Its kinda nice not having to be worried that I wont be home and them having to redeliver.I am trying very hard not to buy any more bboxes for a while. Even if there are 3 new boxes that are $10 off. I have so many subscription boxes that are sitting around and I have no reason to buy more. I am going to get a bunch of goodies together from Glossybox, Ipsy, Memebox and Popsugar and start listing on Ebay.i need to scale back a ton. I literally have at least 50 boxes full (glossybox and memebox size) of stuff that I need to get rid of.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 10, 2014)

I'm at work and just sneaked in .do they have new boxes up then . Damn more boxes to buy


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> So I've just got Dermocosmetics SB. My skin is rather 'difficult' so that's the type of stuff I'm really interested in.


I was tempted but it reads as though European products could be in as ( best loved products by Koreans) I just slung the all in one box in. The trolley and payed for that . The dermo box needs a spoiler I feel or some brands hinted more


----------



## LadyManah (May 10, 2014)

Stop memebox, stop. Just stop! This is getting too ridiculous, lol.


----------



## yunii (May 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> As we predicted, they came up with even more superboxes!
> 
> Gosh..  :wacko: Anyone buying any of these?


Must resist.....


----------



## KatesJam (May 10, 2014)

Wow, they're really piling it on with the superboxes at the moment. I reckon there could be some Skin Food products in the Honey superbox, they've had the Royal Honey Hydro gel in the shop for a while now. I've had some Skin Food honey samples before and been really tempted to buy afterwards, they're super lush.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 10, 2014)

I think the reason we are not seing the $23 memebox are because they can sell the basic ones as naked boxes now ,they know they have a market for them. And then there are the limited edition boxes and then superboxes. Global memeboxes many bought the 11-13 or 11-16 bundles and as they are dated one a month no rush to release the single

Version early.i wish they would just write a better description on the boxes of even the brands we can then wait for the the suprise of the item. I would rather a box st $29 or $39 than $69 loke the one of the superboxes was


----------



## veritazy (May 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> Must resist.....


doing the same.. my poor pocket..

p/s is that your husky (pic)?? omg he/she is so adorable!! must resist!!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 10, 2014)

I just won a few paintings at an estate auction  :blink: So I'm going to have to pass on the new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol I'm broke.


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2014)

Oh, wow. I might have to get the honey box. My family has a history with honey!


----------



## yunii (May 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> doing the same.. my poor pocket..
> 
> p/s is that your husky (pic)?? omg he/she is so adorable!! must resist!!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


He is even more adorable when I adopted him at 4 months old. He was such a cute puppy at 43lbs. I still cannot believe his previous owner abandon him because he was too big. Now he is 9 years old and 110 lbs.


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2014)

I'm not buying anything else until #14 goes up for sale as a single.


----------



## veritazy (May 11, 2014)

yunii said:


> He is even more adorable when I adopted him at 4 months old. He was such a cute puppy at 43lbs. I still cannot believe his previous owner abandon him because he was too big. Now he is 9 years old and 110 lbs.


Oh my...I wish I could see that. Puppies grow so fast in a good home!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Previous owner's loss imo.

I will get a shiba inu and a husky once I move to my new house. So excited!~



Saffyra said:


> I'm not buying anything else until #14 goes up for sale as a single.


I'm waiting to buy that for someone too! And codes. I'm addicted to codes.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (May 11, 2014)

Realised that all the 3 new boxes ship on the same day...maybe they should space it out. I feel like they are releasing so many boxes in one go &gt;.&lt; good and bad..i guess


----------



## ellabella10 (May 11, 2014)

I was given $20 for each of mine and my husbands 5 children to specifically spend on memeboxes for Mother's Day today. If they're onto it - clearly I have a problem. Plus my 2 yo saw a memebox sitting in the table and said " mummies to a memebox full of makeup" that was a haha and an uh oh moment all at once haha


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 11, 2014)

It seems like a lot of people are meme'd out. The thrill is over and there is no mass purchasing of boxes. I wish Memebox would release spoilers for each box. Otherwise, we end up blind buying, thus buying less. Not doing so is such a strange move.


----------



## Jane George (May 11, 2014)

I'm on a non essentials no buy atm and have a stash to use so not bought for a while. waiting for a sun protection box tbh


----------



## Nina Chau (May 11, 2014)

Couldn't resist and bought the three new superboxes. Mother's Day gift to myself...one of many..


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

truebleu said:


> It seems like a lot of people are meme'd out. The thrill is over and there is no mass purchasing of boxes. I wish Memebox would release spoilers for each box. Otherwise, we end up blind buying, thus buying less. Not doing so is such a strange move.


I agree. They need to post spoilers for all these super boxes if they want them to sell. I'm not buying them because I've already bought over 20 boxes and I need to stop. But spoilers would make it harder to resist!


----------



## Taleez (May 11, 2014)

I'm hoping memebox #14 goes up soon because that is what I want. I took a gamble and went with the honey super box because I love honey products. I haven't really been impressed by what I have seen for the Superboxes given the price so I have stayed away from them. Once #5 comes, I will have 3 Lucky boxes and a few duplicates so I need to get into some other stuff. I hummed and hawed over #13 a little too long and missed out so I want to get my hands on a regular memebox..... Or maybe some re-releases for ones I have missed.... I'd be okay with that. I am loving the products I have received so I would like to build my collection up.


----------



## yunii (May 11, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I was given $20 for each of mine and my husbands 5 children to specifically spend on memeboxes for Mother's Day today. If they're onto it - clearly I have a problem. Plus my 2 yo saw a memebox sitting in the table and said " mummies to a memebox full of makeup" that was a haha and an uh oh moment all at once haha


I am jealous..making me want kids. I told my fiancée about your $20 per children memebox fund. He said that is the way to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 11, 2014)

So doesn't Memebox #11 or #12 ship soon? I can't remember which one I bought but I think its shipping soon. I hope so, I need some new goodies to play with!


----------



## Jane George (May 11, 2014)

10 on 13th may, 11 on May 24 then 12 on June 24


----------



## Saffyra (May 11, 2014)

#10 ships on Tuesday!!  Eeee!!

And I think I'm getting #11, too, so on May 24 I have two mini boxes and #11 shipping!  Maybe they'll expedite them and I'll get #11 before I even get #10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

I have #10, Luckybox 5 and Missha shipping this week!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 11, 2014)

i have box 10,misha box,nature box,and luckybox5 this week. i think thats all.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2014)

iPretty949 said:


> I haven't browsed all of the topics yet, but anybody tried the Psy Mask yet?
> 
> I'm so weird that the song Gangnam Style resonates in my head whenever I stalk the MemeBox forum.


LOL I think of the song each time I call my cat Psy (short for Psycho Cat because that cat is cray cray).


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

I'm waiting until payday next week to decide if I truuuuly want to buy one of the new boxes.


----------



## jennifertorresq (May 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> has anyone heard of gmarket? apparently they sell a lot of korean skincare and makeup products on that site at reasonable prices...


 gmarket is like an online superstore. Considering that idols such as G-dragon (love him btw) are their promotional tools, they are pretty reliable. I mean there is no way YG would let GD promote gmarket if it wasnt reputable.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 11, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> gmarket is like an online superstore. Considering that idols such as G-dragon (love him btw) are their promotional tools, they are pretty reliable. I mean there is no way YG would let GD promote gmarket if it wasnt reputable.


Gmarket's shipping is expensive


----------



## jennifertorresq (May 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Gmarket's shipping is expensive


 I forgot to mention that. But yeah, it really is


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

gahhhhhhgggg...I've resisted so long for any meme box.  But that honey one is calling to me..

it is on sale for 29.00..........................................


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

so, I just pulled the trigger on my first meme box....and it doesn't ship until June 3rd!  argghhhhh....


----------



## had706 (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> gahhhhhhgggg...I've resisted so long for any meme box. But that honey one is calling to me..
> 
> it is on sale for 29.00..........................................


The honey box will be my first one after resisting Meme box for a long time. Just couldn't help myself at the sale price!


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

do they put in big names in their boxes?  Like sulwhasoo?  that is a korean company and they have a few products that have honey in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I went for the honey box because I have the feeling ipsy will let me down and not give me my honey hey take it off mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do they put in big names in their boxes?  Like sulwhasoo?  that is a korean company and they have a few products that have honey in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I guess I went for the honey box because I have the feeling ipsy will let me down and not give me my honey hey take it off mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have put some mid-range brands in (like Dr Jart, IOPE), but I doubt you're gonna find sulwhasoo in there!


----------



## rachelshine (May 11, 2014)

How long do we think these new boxes will be on sale for $29?? AKA, do I have until Weds?? LOL


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> How long do we think these new boxes will be on sale for $29?? AKA, do I have until Weds?? LOL


The e-mail said it was this weekend only, so I'm guessing it ends today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> How long do we think these new boxes will be on sale for $29?? AKA, do I have until Weds?? LOL


it is only good for this weekend, according to http://subscriptionboxaddicts.com/2014/05/10/memebox-10-off-new-boxes-sale/


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> They have put some mid-range brands in (like Dr Jart, IOPE), but I doubt you're gonna find sulwhasoo in there!


oh well!! I just want honey products!!  I will be happy no matter what!


----------



## stawbewii (May 11, 2014)

Haha! The honey one is so tempting..mm..sweet sweet honey! But i already purchased the All-In-One  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, the fermented box is now sold out!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 11, 2014)

Hopefully we will find out what is in Box #10 this week!

The description made it seem like it would be a special milestone box.


----------



## flynt (May 11, 2014)

Errr...I'm still waffling on the honey box.  I don't really need more products but I really like this theme.


----------



## cherricelle (May 11, 2014)

Darn it, I waited too long to get the Fermented Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And here I thought I could handle not buying one of the new boxes *sigh*


----------



## LadyManah (May 11, 2014)

There is a spoiler up for the green tea box! Figured I'd post here, too, since some might not follow the spoiler thread.


----------



## lindseylouwho (May 11, 2014)

So, I'm a failure at the whole self-control thing and ordered both the dermo cosmetics superbox and the honey superbox. Really, I just meant to order the honey one, but then I read the description of the dermo cosmetics one and since my skin is a bit angry right now, it sounded nice... Haha.

By the by, I tried the Gokmul Care creamy cleansing mask last night as a mask and... let's just say when they say to leave it on for a minute, they mean ONE MINUTE. I think I might have left mine on for like 2 minutes or so, since I didn't count the application time, but my skin was pretty irritated and red in certain spots afterwards. Luckily, everything seems back to normal today except for my chin, which feels pretty rough and itchy. Oddly enough, I really liked the smell. It smelled like something I'd want to eat! Hahah. I guess that's because I like mung bean paste and I think that's one of the main ingredients. Very nutty and earthy and toasty smelling, to me. Not sure if I should give this stuff another chance, just using it as a scrub or cleanser? Or if I should pass it on to a friend? Or toss it?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

I was thinking about buying another few boxes but when I looked at the shipping schedule I have 10 more boxes being shipped in may and than x3 more for #11 #12 #13 + the #10 in May. :blink: That's definately enough products to last me until next year and Christmas will be here in no time.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I was thinking about buying another few boxes but when I looked at the shipping schedule I have 10 more boxes being shipped in may and than x3 more for #11 #12 #13 + the #10 in May. :blink: That's definately enough products to last me until next year and Christmas will be here in no time.


ah yes may has gone loopy for boxes 4 this week then 6 more at the end of may ,I'm glad all the new boxes are now for juneI'm globally boxed till october so I'm only buying boxes that really speak to me now and ones i can work out will be good.


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 12, 2014)

This is not a memebox item, but I thought it applied!

I visited my local tonymoly store today because I was so obsessed after seeing the boxes. I went for cute, and got the two appletox products and got a sample of the tomatox. score!! haha

I tried out the green appletox peeling cream scrub and my face is so soft. I mean BABY BUTT SOFT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't stop touching my face (bad!). It is a definite rebuy. I used the red appletox honey cream after and it left my face lightly moisturized and smelling like apples. A bit sticky though. I haven't used the tomatox yet. Saving that for a rainy day.

Cute huh? I love the names. not my pic


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

@ I've used the appletox too and loved it! The packaging is a bonus.

Anyways, we are going to have a load of shipments coming our way all this week and next, ladies!

I'm so excited. Even for the boxes I didn't buy lol~

(expand for this week's schedule)



Spoiler



BOXES FOR MAY
Nakedboxes #10-15: Start shipping on May 9th
Memebox #10: Start shipping on May13th
Memebox from Nature: Shipping May 13th
Superbox #8: by Missha: Shipping May 13th
Superbox #10- Snail edition : Start shipping May 16th
Luckybox #5: Start shipping date: May 16th


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

Yea that person ( jaeeun1223) who started the New releases -  Memebox thread is def an employee of Memebox..... I started to wonder a while ago  as well.. I even pm'd the person... but didnt want to call them out in public about it.I COULD be wrong, but something was fishy


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea that person ( jaeeun1223) who started the New releases -  Memebox thread is def an employee of Memebox..... I started to wonder a while ago  as well.. I even pm'd the person... but didnt want to call them out in public about it.I COULD be wrong, but something was fishy


I thought so too and thought I was the only one who suspected so. Dayumm.. spies everywhere haha.  &lt;_&lt;

Its not confirmed but why are the topics locked?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I thought so too and thought I was the only one who suspected so. Dayumm.. spies everywhere haha.  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Its not confirmed but why are the topics locked?


I assume because of that


----------



## cheriii (May 12, 2014)

Oh wow I've never noticed! In fact I rarely click into that thread...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I assume because of that


I've just seen the posts are locked and both after I comment have I done some thing wrong.(looks both ways to see who is spying in me.) I just figured it was staff since they popped up and now they sponsor MUT it was kind of Obs it was gonna happen. Tis a shame I quite liked going to the thread to read about the new things


----------



## LiLy07 (May 12, 2014)

memebox just came up with 2 more new boxes! I cant keep up. anyway. there is a contest on their facebook so join in everyone. who knows we might win a superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

I'm hoping the office lady box will be like in there Korean site . I still want a sun box though memebox so I can feel really summer ready.


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

At least they are $23!

Office Essentials... I wonder what crazy theme is next! Although, this theme isn't really too crazy. I seriously wish they released at least one spoiler with some of these boxes, because I haven't a clue what could be in half of them.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> At least they are $23!
> 
> Office Essentials... I wonder what crazy theme is next! Although, this theme isn't really too crazy. I seriously wish they released at least one spoiler with some of these boxes, because I haven't a clue what could be in half of them.


read the last statement on the office essentials

"[SIZE=medium]Just place our Office Lady Box in your drawer, and you’ll be prepared for any possible occasions and feminine emergencies at work "[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]lol[/SIZE]


----------



## LiLy07 (May 12, 2014)

haha they might include tampons or pads in there!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

I just ordered the office box. And looking. At the Korean box version it seems good another must . Wipes. Balms and I bought it knowing it ships end of June so that is entirely justified. I got the 1 st hair and body box so I will sit no2 out . And I entered Facebook comp as I would love the derma box to share with my son


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

how do you look at the Korean box version?


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> haha they might include tampons or pads in there!!


That's what I was thinking. I can't think of many emergencies at work. Tampons and an extra pair of undies?


----------



## meaganola (May 12, 2014)

My work emergencies:

Allergies = teary eyes = need eyeliner touchup (this can also involve makeup remover)

Dry skin like whoa! Moisturizer time!

Hair refresher to remove smell of lunchtime smoke (cigarettes, burning wood, food, etc.)

Lip balm lip balm lip balm

Emery board to smooth broken nail until I can redo my mani

Hand cream because HANDLING ALL THE PAPER

Powder for shininess

That's just off the top of my head. And a tiptoe through my existing office survival kit!


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea that person ( jaeeun1223) who started the New releases -  Memebox thread is def an employee of Memebox..... I started to wonder a while ago  as well.. I even pm'd the person... but didnt want to call them out in public about it.I COULD be wrong, but something was fishy


Memebox is a sponsor of MakeupTalk. I'm waiting for clarification from @@Director if that is indeed our advertiser.


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

meaganola said:


> My work emergencies:
> 
> Allergies = teary eyes = need eyeliner touchup (this can also involve makeup remover)
> 
> ...


Hahah thats basically my emergency list as well.

I have this too in my cart...should I? should I? *internal conflicts* 



 

Liked the first one. Although didn't love it all but thats the first $23 after a looong list of superboxes. Uh. Codes would've made this easier. Just sayin'.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahah thats basically my emergency list as well.
> 
> I have this too in my cart...should I? should I? *internal conflicts*
> 
> ...


I had the same views on hair and beauty box so I will let someone else buy it. But the office box sounds a good locker or bag stash that is why I picked that


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you look at the Korean box version?





LadyManah said:


> That's what I was thinking. I can't think of many emergencies at work. Tampons and an extra pair of undies?


Omg you girls could just be right....

They did incude sanitary napkins in the korean one!

And tea. Not sure how I feel about that.  :sdrop:


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Omg you girls could just be right....
> 
> They did incude sanitary napkins in the korean one!
> 
> And tea. Not sure how I feel about that.  :sdrop:


Hahaha, that's pretty hilarious! I might just buy it.  :lol: It looks kinda fun....I wonder if this will be similar to the Korean version!


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Omg you girls could just be right....
> 
> They did incude sanitary napkins in the korean one!
> 
> And tea. Not sure how I feel about that.  :sdrop:


since I have no idea how you did that, do you have a direct link to the honey box over at the korean site?  thank you so much!!


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> since I have no idea how you did that, do you have a direct link to the honey box over at the korean site?  thank you so much!!


Ohhh I just randomly clicked on that mini Korean flag and got there ! Saved it in as bookmark so I need not navigate there all the time. They didn't have a honey box I think... But I'm jealous they had some other cool stuff. Check it out! Thats where I compiled the probables for some of the box predictions.

Edit: the memebox tab is the one with a small speech bubble on top of it. The next one is skincare and 5th is makeup.


----------



## cheriii (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Omg you girls could just be right....
> 
> They did incude sanitary napkins in the korean one!
> 
> And tea. Not sure how I feel about that.  :sdrop:


Same here lol! Was really excited about this box until now lol, now I am thinking twice!


----------



## princesskelly (May 12, 2014)

where are you ladies seeing the office box?? I just went onto their website and I don't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I just ordered the office box. And looking. At the Korean box version it seems good another must . Wipes. Balms and I bought it knowing it ships end of June so that is entirely justified. I got the 1 st hair and body box so I will sit no2 out . And I entered Facebook comp as I would love the derma box to share with my son


You ordered it from there sister site?? http://www.memebox.com/memeboxOfficeLady/?acc=735b90b4568125ed6c3f678819b6e058


----------



## veritazy (May 12, 2014)

geebus. They took it down few minutes after we saw it. Maybe someone took a screenshot? How about those who ordered?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

celebrating the 200th post of meme-analysis. 







i'm total derp when it comes to a skincare addiction.

omg if there is a memeblacklist, I might on top of it lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You ordered it from there sister site?? http://www.memebox.com/memeboxOfficeLady/?acc=735b90b4568125ed6c3f678819b6e058


No it's been up all afternoon on the us memebox site so ordered the box but I would say it is the type of products


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> geebus. They took it down few minutes after we saw it. Maybe someone took a screenshot? How about those who ordered?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> celebrating the 200th post of meme-analysis.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean it been take. Off the website I know a fair few have ordered this box like myself so now what . No email been recieved and payment went through


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

Weird, I wanted to buy the box. I guess I can't now unless they put it back up later.


----------



## Jane George (May 12, 2014)

Maybe took down to deal with the spelling error?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Maybe took down to deal with the spelling error?


I did think that because on the shipping info it is spelt correctly. I imagine it will go up later on.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

I got My a:t Black Tea lifting cream today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they also gave me some samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2014)

The packaging is beyond precious! @

Let us know how you like the actual cream.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 12, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The packaging is beyond precious! @
> 
> Let us know how you like the actual cream.


Will do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maekawaii (May 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm hoping the office lady box will be like in there Korean site . I still want a sun box though memebox so I can feel really summer ready.


Is that one already sold out? Im looking at their website but could not find it. All I can see for a new box is the hair and body 2


----------



## Maekawaii (May 12, 2014)

Could someone please post the link for the Office Lady box. I couldn't find it. Thank you!


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

Maekawaii said:


> Could someone please post link for the Office Lady box. I couldn't find it. Thank you!


They took it down. Waiting for it to go back up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maekawaii (May 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> They took it down. Waiting for it to go back up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I'll have to keep checking then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2014)

my gawd - the packaging on these products is too cute!!!


----------



## MissJexie (May 12, 2014)

So I was waiting around for another code I could use, as they ALWAYS seem to come out with a new box/deal/coupon/discount the day AFTER I make a purchase!

However I have been eyeing the 10 Minute Box for a while now. As a blogger it's just too weird to pass up LOL. Also I loved the Hair and Body box (a nice change from all the skincare!) so the second one is definitely being purchased!

Memebox also sent me Global #9 to review (seems a little late?) along with a few of those weird hair syringe things to do a giveaway with, so that was nice. I also got a slip saying I missed a box from USPS on th same day that box #9 came DHL....weird.

Either way, I am SO excited to finally find out what is in that 10 Minute Box. And now that the office lady box has come out that one is also super intriguing to me! HAHA...I always love the weird boxes!


----------



## MissJexie (May 12, 2014)

Also in case anyone is making an order soon, Memebox sent me a coupon code for my readers, so I figured I'd share it here. (It's not my referral link/code so I do not profit in any way fro this code being used)

36Q1JG ( Gives $3 off at checkout)


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also in case anyone is making an order soon, Memebox sent me a coupon code for my readers, so I figured I'd share it here. (It's not my referral link/code so I do not profit in any way fro this code being used)
> 
> 36Q1JG ( Gives $3 off at checkout)


Thank you for the code. It worked! I just ordered the Hair &amp; Body v.2. I looooved the first one.


----------



## MissJexie (May 12, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you for the code. It worked! I just ordered the Hair &amp; Body v.2. I looooved the first one.


Awesome, glad it worked for ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the first one too! I enjoyed the break from the piles and piles of Korean Skincare I have LOL. The conditioner has become part of my regular routine. I still haven't tried the hair mask in the packet yet, but I think I might use it this week!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Awesome, glad it worked for ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the first one too! I enjoyed the break from the piles and piles of Korean Skincare I have LOL. The conditioner has become part of my regular routine. I still haven't tried the hair mask in the packet yet, but I think I might use it this week!


Same here. I use the conditioner frequently and really love it. So much so I purchased the Hair Superbox. And agree about the "break" from skincare. I have so much skincare piled up I will never get through it. So this gives me two new categories to 'hoard".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let us know how the steam mask works for you. I haven't tried mine yet either!


----------



## LadyManah (May 12, 2014)

Office lady box is back!!


----------



## Jane George (May 12, 2014)

And spelled correctly


----------



## veritazy (May 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I was waiting around for another code I could use, as they ALWAYS seem to come out with a new box/deal/coupon/discount the day AFTER I make a purchase!
> 
> However I have been eyeing the 10 Minute Box for a while now. As a blogger it's just too weird to pass up LOL. Also I loved the Hair and Body box (a nice change from all the skincare!) so the second one is definitely being purchased!
> 
> ...


Yay code!!! Been waiting. And yup, got that 10 Minute one too when it came out. Too intriguing and I love scents. I'm sure there would be something along the line thats scented  :wub:

I hope you get that soon~ Curious what you would think of the masque and stuff.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got My a:t Black Tea lifting cream today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they also gave me some samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So cute!


----------



## zadidoll (May 13, 2014)

OMG - That's from Memebox's site? What's it called?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

The hair steam mask works a treat . I used it pep my hair up as it was lack lustre and was leaving it 2 months to salon my hair. It was amazing popped my colour good. It cleaned out the oils and gunk in my scalp I found my hair was super soft and I have fine hair and kept running my fingers through it. I liked that it took a week before it needed washing . It super conditioned my scalp and hair will buy some more


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> OMG - That's from Memebox's site? What's it called?


is it the lifting cream,


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> OMG - That's from Memebox's site? What's it called?


http://us.memebox.com/lifting-cream-black-tea#.U3HENvldXVt


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> The hair steam mask works a treat . I used it pep my hair up as it was lack lustre and was leaving it 2 months to salon my hair. It was amazing popped my colour good. It cleaned out the oils and gunk in my scalp I found my hair was super soft and I have fine hair and kept running my fingers through it. I liked that it took a week before it needed washing . It super conditioned my scalp and hair will buy some more


gotta agree. although it was fun getting my waist + length hair under it


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gotta agree. although it was fun getting my waist + length hair under it


that must of been a nightmare ,i have short cropped hair rather like my profile pic so it makes these things easy, and i got 4 uses from the hair syringe and loved those too so ordered more.


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

Just broke a no spend and two months of no memebox shopping (except $5 minibox) by buying office essentials... but am a housewife... go figure


----------



## cheriii (May 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just broke a no spend and two months of no memebox shopping (except $5 minibox) by buying office essentials... but am a housewife... go figure


Hahaha well I am sure most items of the box are not so "office-exclusive"! 

Apart from the tea bags and sanitary napkins, the Korean version of the box looks very nice! 

It's probably a good box to get if the global version is something similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Hahaha well I am sure most items of the box are not so "office-exclusive"!
> 
> Apart from the tea bags and sanitary napkins, the Korean version of the box looks very nice! you g
> 
> It's probably a good box to get if the global version is something similar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you got a link for the korean one, please?


----------



## cheriii (May 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you got a link for the korean one, please?


Here! http://www.memebox.com/memeboxOfficeLady/?acc=735b90b4568125ed6c3f678819b6e058

It's the same one as @@veritazy posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 13, 2014)

I bought the hair &amp; body 2, and the office box - I don't feel bad though because I used the money given to me for Mother's Day to buy boxes - guilt free shopping is awesome! Lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

my card has been blocked as  the card details have been stolen and being used in canada, I'm careless till a new one comes, i couldn't even pay my wages into the bank, you will just have to buy all the memeboxes  in the next few days while i sit and watch. 

and the bank blocked my card at the weekend but paypal took payment of the office box yesterday no issue due to paypal, memebox is not the issue with my card that has been confirmed ,

i will sit back and watch memebox bring out 12 boxes now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> my card has been blocked as  the card details have been stolen and being used in canada, I'm careless till a new one comes, i couldn't even pay my wages into the bank, you will just have to buy all the memeboxes  in the next few days while i sit and watch.
> 
> and the bank blocked my card at the weekend but paypal took payment of the office box yesterday no issue due to paypal, memebox is not the issue with my card that has been confirmed ,
> 
> i will sit back and watch memebox bring out 12 boxes now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh dear. not great. do they know where the leak occurrred?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh dear. not great. do they know where the leak occurrred?


no they can't say but i was shown the computer screen , i think that if looking back through payments and issues last week and other things its one of 2 boxes.thank god not petit vour or nerd block , i not impressed at all, now to wait for a new card,then log onto so many sites and change card details ,its gonna take ages.and its strongly indicated the card was blocked for one certain box but all others have gone through fine, flipping water bill needs paying on the 15th. thank god bills have gone out ,so paypal is safe as it is a go between yet my actual bank card details logged in on site are stolen and i never store them either some company has been naughty taking and storing,


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no they can't say but i was shown the computer screen , i think that if looking back through payments and issues last week and other things its one of 2 boxes.thank god not petit vour or nerd block , i not impressed at all, now to wait for a new card,then log onto so many sites and change card details ,its gonna take ages.and its strongly indicated the card was blocked for one certain box but all others have gone through fine, flipping water bill needs paying on the 15th. thank god bills have gone out ,so paypal is safe as it is a go between yet my actual bank card details logged in on site are stolen and i never store them either some company has been naughty taking and storing,


sounds bad but just glad its not nerdblock as i have a few boxes from them. you seen their horrorblock?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sounds bad but just glad its not nerdblock as i have a few boxes from them. you seen their horrorblock?


yes i have so excited and i checked , a friend has also had her card done, it may be another subscription as well, the bank have phoned well fraud squad to say another company has shown up on my account flagged as dodgy , this ties in with friends subscription as they shipped at the weekend and is quarterly.


----------



## Jane George (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes i have so excited and i checked , a friend has also had her card done, it may be another subscription as well, the bank have phoned well fraud squad to say another company has shown up on my account flagged as dodgy , this ties in with friends subscription as they shipped at the weekend and is quarterly.


hubby gets the t shirts from them and i get goodies.... cheaper than t shirrts from asda for him


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no they can't say but i was shown the computer screen , i think that if looking back through payments and issues last week and other things its one of 2 boxes.thank god not petit vour or nerd block , i not impressed at all, now to wait for a new card,then log onto so many sites and change card details ,its gonna take ages.and its strongly indicated the card was blocked for one certain box but all others have gone through fine, flipping water bill needs paying on the 15th. thank god bills have gone out ,so paypal is safe as it is a go between yet my actual bank card details logged in on site are stolen and i never store them either some company has been naughty taking and storing,


Oh My goodness!!! How is that possible?? You're cards details we're taken, due to subbing to a sub box??


----------



## LiLy07 (May 13, 2014)

the fermented box and the before special day got restocked!! also the gangnam box as well.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

prob by one where you link up the credit card details for direct debit,i do for a few boxes , usually i use paypal ,if the company is hacked all the customers payment details are taken  and used,3 other people have been called from there banks today ,one was used for australia, so i think more people will be caught up in this.

happy my bank auto flag and fraud squad block payments till they have phoned you personally, but i am cardless till new one arrives. 

that is why paypal is safer to use as they block via the bank and have flagged issues,if it is a card and say a weekend most banks would do nowt till monday, which is too late,

im glad that my bank stopped money going out and that is all i can ask as card is blocked, if we put them in a cashpoint machine in the uk it would of swallowed it and none the wiser.

lesson learnt.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 13, 2014)

hey guys their 14-16 bundle is up


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Naked box 15# is up as well. http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-15#.U3InL1dLqKg


----------



## Bunbunny (May 13, 2014)

Lorna, just in case, make sure you change all your passwords on all of your sub sites and e-mail accounts as well! That really sucks, and if you find out what site was compromised please tell the rest of us in case we also use it!

Naked box 15 doesn't look interesting at all... it's almost completely repeats from past Naked boxes. Better for my wallet, though! The Fermented box is up again, too.


----------



## Renata P (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> prob by one where you link up the credit card details for direct debit,i do for a few boxes , usually i use paypal ,if the company is hacked all the customers payment details are taken  and used,3 other people have been called from there banks today ,one was used for australia, so i think more people will be caught up in this.
> 
> happy my bank auto flag and fraud squad block payments till they have phoned you personally, but i am cardless till new one arrives.
> 
> ...


I think you can correlate your bank account with the paypal one or just transfer some money to the paypal account and still buy new Memeboxes. You will not feel so hopeless seeing all those new boxes that are going to be on sale soon.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 13, 2014)

I just bought the before special day box since it got restocked. hm but the description for this box looks so similar to the night care box as well. Hopefully no repeats or anything. cos I ordered both boxes!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

didn't i tell you lot they would release 12 boxes now my card is blocked ,hurry up card in the post ,


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> didn't i tell you lot they would release 12 boxes now my card is blocked ,hurry up card in the post ,


Maybe its a good thing??


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

I see I now have 5 bonus Memepoints in my account. They expire on the 18th.

You may want to check your accounts to see if the Meme Fairy left something for you last night.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 13, 2014)

I am weak!  Give me five points, a three point code, and a bundle, and I am yours!


----------



## goldendarter (May 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am weak!  Give me five points, a three point code, and a bundle, and I am yours!


Ditto! No self control at all, ha! And I even ordered 4 boxes instead of 3. Picked up the Office Box, #14, Hair #2, and 10 Minute.

But I am limiting myself to just one big Meme order per month, instead of the two of three I have been doing. My "Past Orders" screen was an eye opener on where my $$ has been going lately! We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## cheriii (May 13, 2014)

I honestly just want to get a good $23 (or below) box, and right now their shop is flooded with superboxes and vey limited choice of memeboxes! I am gonna wait and see if anything better comes up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But for those who want to get a superbox, it’s probably a good time to do so with the points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2014)

blarg, should have waited until today to buy the office lady box, because now I have 6 points (1 for the gokmul  survey), and I could have gotten $9 off and not be tempted to buy another box. I can't let my 6 points go to waste! I just dunno what box to get. xD


----------



## eugiegenie (May 13, 2014)

i have 10 points to use up, in addition to the $3 coupon that someone very kindly posted here....wow that's 13 points to spend!!! but what should i spend it on? hmmm


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 13, 2014)

So weak! I had an ebates payment in my paypal, so I got myself the box 14 through 16 bundle, the office lady memebox and hair and body #2... there should be a "memebox banned club". Have so many boxes in the mail now!


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

Memebox is trying to kill me.

Actually, I'm pretty sure they read this.  We've all be saying we are memeboxed out and then they send the email: "You can NEVER have enough Memeboxes!"

*goes to buy another Memebox*


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Memebox is trying to kill me.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure they read this.  We've all be saying we are memeboxed out and then they send the email: "You can NEVER have enough Memeboxes!"
> 
> *goes to buy another Memebox*


Exactly! They read that we don't want to buy more boxes, so they give us points, so we buy more boxes! They're so slick.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Exactly! They read that we don't want to buy more boxes, so they give us points, so we buy more boxes! They're so slick.


Fight the urge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

I stuck to my guns.  The only box I told myself I wanted to buy was #14.  I got that.  I'm glad I had the points, and thank you @@MissJexie for sharing the code!!

I successfully resisted the 10 Minute Box, the Office Essentials box, and the restocked Green Tea box (which looks so good... I want that spoiler!).


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2014)

Check out the Facebook page! They're giving away some Oreo cereal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

I just got boxes #14-#16.

I love the regular Memeboxes more than alot of the SuperBoxes


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I stuck to my guns.  The only box I told myself I wanted to buy was #14.  I got that.  I'm glad I had the points, and thank you @@MissJexie for sharing the code!!
> 
> I successfully resisted the 10 Minute Box, the Office Essentials box, and the restocked Green Tea box (which looks so good... I want that spoiler!).


Same here, everytime Memebox releases a new box, I go into my room and look at my stash of products that are not even open, and than I'm good. lol I mean its tempting, but I have to look at the bigger picture, sometimes I have to meditate lol


----------



## cherricelle (May 13, 2014)

I resisted the temptation and just bought the Fermented Box which is the one that I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I now have 9 boxes coming my way :drive:


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 13, 2014)

I need rehab...you wouldn't believe how many I have coming my way...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I need rehab...you wouldn't believe how many I have coming my way...


I think we all can believe LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I need rehab...you wouldn't believe how many I have coming my way...


Fess up please. How many?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got boxes #14-#16.
> 
> I love the regular Memeboxes more than alot of the SuperBoxes


I'm thinking about that too! I want the regular boxes but I am moving countries for my internship lol~~ 

Gotta grab what I can that ships in a month or so. Hmmm... *internal dilemmas (again)*


----------



## Saffyra (May 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got boxes #14-#16.
> 
> I love the regular Memeboxes more than alot of the SuperBoxes


I absolutely agree.  I like the variety and I think we get more product for the amount of money we spend.  And for me personally, I just prefer sample sizes.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm thinking about that too! I want the regular boxes but I am moving countries for my internship lol~~
> 
> Gotta grab what I can that ships in a month or so. Hmmm... *internal dilemmas (again)*





Saffyra said:


> I absolutely agree.  I like the variety and I think we get more product for the amount of money we spend.  And for me personally, I just prefer sample sizes.


Agreed, the memebox global ones are by far thee BEST!!! You know your not going to get duplicates and there only 23$ bucks, and fresh new batches of different items!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (May 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!  I purchased Memebox #14 and the Memebox for Hair &amp; Body.  I'm so excited, can't wait.  Memebox is addictive.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

Standard shipping from Memebox only takes 1 week and 3 days for me, Pretty good since its almost half way around the world!


----------



## Nina Chau (May 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Fess up please. How many?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have 17 coming in May and June =\...

Yet none of those are the regular meme global..and right now I'm fighting the urge to get 14-16..especially with the points and codes. These ship later so I won't be in withdrawal after June...

I should go look at what I have now on my shelf..


----------



## raindrop (May 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I absolutely agree.  I like the variety and I think we get more product for the amount of money we spend.  And for me personally, I just prefer sample sizes.


Me too, the sample sizes that memebox gives are fantastic. I've been using the Tea Tree Essence twice a day for a month, and I'm only about a third of the way through. If they were any bigger, I'd never use them up. Although, if that was the case, I probably wouldn't feel the need to sign my paychecks over to Memebox every month...


----------



## raindrop (May 13, 2014)

It's my husband's job to talk me out of buying anymore boxes this year (I want the 14-16 bundle, and I've told him to stop me from buying any others since I have 7 on the way) but I feel like he's going to crack. I do some mean sad puppy eyes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

i think you should all buy all the boxes , yes i am enabling you all, if only because if you buy more boxes i won't look half as bad as i do looking at the spread sheet listing boxes up to october already bought.  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Chau (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i think you should all buy all the boxes , yes i am enabling you all, if only because if you buy more boxes i won't look half as bad as i do looking at the spread sheet listing boxes up to october already bought. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I have a spreadsheet too....the only way for me to keep track of what I've got


----------



## LisaLeah (May 13, 2014)

memeaddict said:


> I have 17 coming in May and June =\...
> 
> Yet none of those are the regular meme global..and right now I'm fighting the urge to get 14-16..especially with the points and codes. These ship later so I won't be in withdrawal after June...
> 
> I should go look at what I have now on my shelf..


How fun! You win.

You truly are a meme addict @


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

19 so far for may and june but i want 2 boxes once  my card arrives , and they may have a new box out again by that time, i am still awaiting a summer skincare sun box like the korean site had.


----------



## veritazy (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> 19 so far for may and june but i want 2 boxes once  my card arrives , and they may have a new box out again by that time, i am still awaiting a summer skincare sun box like the korean site had.


wow! that's a lot of stuff going your way  :laughno:

I only have 8 this and next month.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> wow! that's a lot of stuff going your way  :laughno:
> 
> I only have 8 this and next month.


to be fair i am sharing some stuff with my 15 yr old son, the oily skin stuff, masks,pore stuff is really helpful,  ordered the pore box for him   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and i got the green tea box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but generally , its been good for the both of us these boxes .as i can get him using stuff.all though the recycle bin and the neighbours bin is full of  pink memeboxes again :drive:


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

You're all going to be homeless soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jokes.


----------



## veritazy (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> to be fair i am sharing some stuff with my 15 yr old son, the oily skin stuff, masks,pore stuff is really helpful,  ordered the pore box for him   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and i got the green tea box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but generally , its been good for the both of us these boxes .as i can get him using stuff.all though the recycle bin and the neighbours bin is full of  pink memeboxes again :drive:


hahah~ lol thats a good plan. I too hope the green tea box is great!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I actually gave away the some stuff to my colleagues at the clinic as part of "skin care testing" and accidentally became an enabler introducing Korean skincare here lol. Also it's the summer months, so sample sizes from meme are awesome for travelling.  :flowers:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

they are so much cheaper and better size and value than uk boxes ,so far i have stopped 5 box subs for memebox.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

okay, please help!  Should I get the green tea or from nature box?????

they have spoilers up for both

green tea  - why are they calling this the "*SUPERBOX #15: SNAIL EDITION's BREAK DOWN"  I thought it was green tea?  Not snail?*


[SIZE=medium]*SPOILER #1*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*RECIPE COSMETICS GREEN TEA CLEANSING OIL - $35*[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]This organic cleansing oil is literally packed with real organic green tea leaf extracts and green tea oil which gently yet thoroughly removes makeup from the face as it soothes, moisturizes, and purifies the skin![/SIZE]



[SIZE=medium]from nature[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]*SPOILER #1*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*"100% PURE PROPOLIS EXTRACT AMPOULE" *[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]All you need is just a single drop of this pure propolis extract to give your skin the deep hydration and youthful glow it deserves![/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]*SPOILER #2*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]*"LANOA NATURAL SOAP: SULFUR"*[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]This all-natural soap bar is made from sulfur, shea butter, chamomile, and lavender concentrations which is extremely gentle and effective for caring sensitive skin with low level of elasticity &amp; immunity. [/SIZE]

I am leaning towards the green tea one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   But I thought I would ask the experts here first!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

I've got both but the green tea video teaser showed some other products ,i would go for the green tea box,


----------



## veritazy (May 13, 2014)

@@biancardi its really individual, depending on skin type. If you have sensitive skin and no prrevious probs with green tea stuff, then green tea is awesome. if you are an organic skincare enthusiast and want to try a wider variety of products from different natural ingredients then maybe the nature one. If it was last weekend (when it was on sale for $29), I would have just suggested green tea right away! hehe..


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

I don't have sensitive skin, but oily skin - I read that that cleanser is good for both sensitive &amp; oily skin types.  I have never used green tea products before (or at least if I have, I don't remember anything that caused issues)

they are priced the same.  I love natural products, but if the green tea is good for oily skin (that is what I need to find out from you all), that would be the box I would go for.

BTW - it states that it is "*SUPERBOX #15: SNAIL EDITION's BREAK DOWN".  *Is that a typo on their part?  I thought it was green tea?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 13, 2014)

its a typo green tea box , maybe go for this box then, it would be good for your skin

Superbox #15
Be the first to review this product


Our new Green Tea Box is precisely designed to share with you the long-cherished effects of green tea as a natural healing &amp; purifying remedy. 

To bring the numerous health and beauty benefits of green tea to your beauty routine, we've included various selections of our favorite green tea beauty items!

Discover the secret to fresh, naturally glowing skin! 

*SPOILER #1*
*RECIPE COSMETICS GREEN TEA CLEANSING OIL - $35*

This organic cleansing oil is literally packed with real organic green tea leaf extracts and green tea oil which gently yet thoroughly removes makeup from the face as it soothes, moisturizes, and purifies the skin!


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've got both but the green tea video teaser showed some other products ,i would go for the green tea box,


can you post the youtube link?  I looked for it and could not find it.  thanks!


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

@@veritazy and @Lorna ljblog  thank you for your advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, please help!  Should I get the green tea or from nature box?????
> 
> they have spoilers up for both
> 
> ...


Wth they added the LANOA sulfur soap AGAIN??! Omg, hey BunBunny, you want it?!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL. Ok that ticks me off! Why would they put a duplicate in a SUPERBOX!?? That's what Naked boxes and Luckyboxes are for!! We didn't pay 39$ to get a duplicate, sorry for my rant but I paid 54$ for this box, just to give me another soap!??


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

I had 10 points (5 for a newbie referral point thing, 5 for the special) + 3 points from Jexie (thank you!!) and the cost with shipping/handling is 32.99!!  (so the box was $26.00) Yeah!!  So excited as this is one that is shipping out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (May 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wth they added the LANOA sulfur soap AGAIN??! Omg, hey BunBunny, you want it?!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL. Ok that ticks me off! Why would they put a duplicate in a SUPERBOX!?? That's what Naked boxes and Luckyboxes are for!! We didn't pay 39$ to get a duplicate, sorry for my rant but I paid 54$ for this box, just to give me another soap!??


I don't think the nature box is even a superbox, just a regular box, like how the Banila co box (not the superbox), was more expensive.


----------



## lorizav (May 13, 2014)

I think I'm done buying boxes for awhile, but I would be all over a perfume box. Anyone else? I loved that Rose mine one


----------



## Deareux (May 13, 2014)

I'm really eyeing the 10 Minute box. I shouldn't...but I want to, so badly.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm really eyeing the 10 Minute box. I shouldn't...but I want to, so badly.


I'M DOING IT.  There are 5 extra Memepoints in my account and my roommate is peer pressuring me.  We want to know what will make it easy to pick up dat man in 10 minutes.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

@@Deareux which means you should obviously order it too.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

you have to tell us what is in the 10 minute box when you get it

"[SIZE=medium]But let’s admit it, there are those moments when you end up feeling embarrassed because you had forgotten to get yourself _properly _ready both inside and out. "[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]PROPERLY READY - BOTH INSIDE AND OUT????  I am giggling like crazy over that statement and then the latest box called [/SIZE]"Before Special Day"!!

hahahaha


----------



## Deareux (May 13, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I'M DOING IT.  There are 5 extra Memepoints in my account and my roommate is peer pressuring me.  We want to know what will make it easy to pick up dat man in 10 minutes.


That's all the reason I need. I'M IN!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you have to tell us what is in the 10 minute box when you get it
> 
> "[SIZE=medium]But let’s admit it, there are those moments when you end up feeling embarrassed because you had forgotten to get yourself _properly _ready both inside and out. "[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Bahahahha oh girl.  I will tell the world.  I have to know.  I just- I gotta see it firsthand.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

Deareux said:


> That's all the reason I need. I'M IN!


YEAH GIRL!  We'll be ready for anything!!


----------



## Deareux (May 13, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> YEAH GIRL!  We'll be ready for anything!!


Of course! Going out on a date? NO. I'm going out to take advantage of the Nordstrom sale!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 13, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Of course! Going out on a date? NO. I'm going out to take advantage of the Nordstrom sale!


Ooooh girl now you're talking.  I could actually look like I belong in a Nordstrom!


----------



## Deareux (May 13, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Ooooh girl now you're talking.  I could actually look like I belong in a Nordstrom!


Girl you know it! We can try on clothes we will not be able to afford (especially with how many boxes we're getting). But we'll look fabulous!


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> they are so much cheaper and better size and value than uk boxes ,so far i have stopped 5 box subs for memebox.


I have stopped some too. looking at stopping a couple more too. btw i blame you for me buying another box because otherwise i have to admit i am weak willed


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

I only just received the email telling me the shipment details in the afternoon...but I had already received the package earlier today! I guess Express Shipping only takes 1 day haha


----------



## cheriii (May 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I only just received the email telling me the shipment details in the afternoon...but I had already received the package earlier today! I guess Express Shipping only takes 1 day haha


Wow great! Which box did you get and do you like it? Do share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (May 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I only just received the email telling me the shipment details in the afternoon...but I had already received the package earlier today! I guess Express Shipping only takes 1 day haha


spoiler please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

sorry guys, but it wasn't a box that I received...but I will be expecting my Luckybox#5 later this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moonbunny7 (May 14, 2014)

OMG there are 6 new boxes 3 with scent themes rose, baby powder and grapefruit. The other 3 are color themes red, orange and blue. All of them are $15 I think I will be skipping these though


----------



## Sara Faas (May 14, 2014)

I just logged into their site to check if there was shipping info for my boxes that should have shipped yesterday (none yet, of course!! grr) but there are some new boxes! Colorboxes and Scentboxes..... oh the intrigue. And only 15$!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

stay away from the grapefruit!! arrgghhhhh


----------



## Sara Faas (May 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> stay away from the grapefruit!! arrgghhhhh


Oh no! I was considering it. Why?


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

galsara said:


> Oh no! I was considering it. Why?


Oh - no that is for me - I've already purchased two boxes - I WANT this grapefruit one - it is calling me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I need another coupon or more memepoints


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

this looks sexy ho hurmmm...and $15! wonder what will be inside??





but it is only 3-4 items deluxe/full-sized...shud i? shud i?


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh - no that is for me - I've already purchased two boxes - I WANT this grapefruit one - it is calling me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I need another coupon or more memepoints


I've used mine up too yesterday on the bundle. oh gosh more points pls!!~ haha  :laughno:


----------



## cheriii (May 14, 2014)

Hmmmm I wonder what will be in these new boxes! Maybe nail polish/lip products for colorbox and perfume vials for scentbox? But then is there a baby-powder scented perfume?!

I am very curious!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

Man, I wish I thought up this idea, I'd be a millionaire..


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Man, I wish I thought up this idea, I'd be a millionaire..


they must have a crazy creative team coming up with all these quirky things. maybe we should do a thread to suggest up ours LOL 

i saw someone wanted a sun-protection box.  :sunshine:


----------



## cheriii (May 14, 2014)

Btw I just noticed there,s a bundle for colorboxes! So very evil of them memebox...now i kinda want to get the bundle lol! Must resist.....


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2014)

> ​Colorbox #1 RED
> 
> Hey foxy ladies!
> 
> ...





> Colorbox #2 ORANGE
> 
> Orange makeup has been on the beauty scene for a while now, but Memebox Orange has arrived with a brighter and sexier feel.
> 
> ...





> Colorbox #3 BLUE
> 
> Got the blues?
> 
> ...


Cost: $15 each

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/colorbox-1

http://us.memebox.com/colorbox-2-orange

http://us.memebox.com/colorbox-3-blue

Bundled it's $30 and it's like buying two and getting one free!


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Btw I just noticed there,s a bundle for colorboxes! So very evil of them memebox...now i kinda want to get the bundle lol! Must resist.....


evil is an understatement. 

what should i eat next week? grass?  :huh:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

Come home from work to more memeboxes online and still no bank card noooo


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

And how come a scent bundle has already sold out?! It wasn't there a sec ago and it's already gone?!


----------



## Renata P (May 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> And how come a scent bundle has already sold out?! It wasn't there a sec ago and it's already gone?!


Have you seen it in "add to cart" option? OMG 5 more points? Crazy..


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> And how come a scent bundle has already sold out?! It wasn't there a sec ago and it's already gone?!


omg it just happened. who bought them!! grr. 

and wth..we have like 5 more points. meme.. stahp!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> evil is an understatement.
> 
> what should i eat next week? grass?  :huh:


LOL. You can go without food for 1 month I think it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Have you seen it in "add to cart" option? OMG 5 more points? Crazy..


No, I haven't and that's the problem I guess. I just wrote to them, maybe it's some mistake...


----------



## Renata P (May 14, 2014)

I've got the "scent bundle" for 24$ (10$ in points+3$ for code). No more boxes please. My family will be starving.


----------



## Renata P (May 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> No, I haven't and that's the problem I guess. I just wrote to them, maybe it's some mistake...


I suppose we were too quick. Now it is available and will last a while, I hope.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

2+1 Boxes are out now... ughh. Stop the madness haha


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I've got the "scent bundle" for 24$ (10$ in points+3$ for code). No more boxes please. My family will be starving.


Haha memeboxe's or hot water


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2014)

These are $15 each.



> Scentbox #1 ROSE
> 
> Be the first to review this product
> 
> ...





> Scentbox #2 BABYPOWDER
> 
> Do you ever have one of those days when you would rather sleep an extra ten minutes than hop in the shower to get ready?
> 
> ...





> Scentbox #3 GRAPEFRUIT
> 
> Feel your mood wearing thin from a Spring fever?
> 
> ...


Bundle is $30 and you get all three boxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

Sitting here cardless crying . Of all the weeks memebox . Of all the weeks


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

25 BOXES out.... dang


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

I have 15 points in my account ~~ am I seeing things or is it real?  :blink:   :blink:   :blink:


----------



## Luxx22 (May 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Sitting here cardless crying . Of all the weeks memebox . Of all the weeks


Just wait until you're purchases get shipped out to you, you'll be pulling you're hair  you'll have so many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

But I want the baby powder the blue box and the rose box but now it's 2 for 1 I will get all . I think I will miss these as my card is not here


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

I got the scent bundle although with a toddler i dont need the baby powder one lol


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 14, 2014)

ackkkkkkk. Memebox needs to stop! :s I got both bundles...


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

i reckon we are going to get the Demeter baby powder for that scent? can't think of/find anything closer to that. lol

putting on my investigator glasses again.

and who would buy the blue box? 

I would think they'll include a lippie (probably lavender/purple for blue box), eyeliner, eye shadow, and color-oriented skincare like ampoules or fruit masks.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

I wonder if the "Before Special Day Superbox" worth getting?


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 14, 2014)

I checked out with two of these and one scent box only to get an email saying there was a 2+1 bundle. I am so so so gutted right now. I cannot cancel because by the time they reply to my email these would have sold out and I would lose the Memepoints I used up for this order. I cannot order these and cancel the previous order later because my card has limits. Terrible. They should award the 2+1 offer to anyone who bought two of the colour boxes separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 14, 2014)

I caved and bought the fragrance bundle - all three of those scents appeal to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping that the rose hair treatment thing from Hair &amp; Body box will be included.


----------



## NikNik455 (May 14, 2014)

I'm trying to do the buy 2 get 1 free but it doesn't take the price off. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Renata P (May 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Haha memeboxe's or hot water


Yes, Shakespeare's dilemma.


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 14, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> I'm trying to do the buy 2 get 1 free but it doesn't take the price off. Anyone else experiencing this?


You have to choose the bundle http://us.memebox.com/colorbox-bundle-2-1

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> I'm trying to do the buy 2 get 1 free but it doesn't take the price off. Anyone else experiencing this?


If you mean the new bundles then $30 is already the discounted price as normally one box is $15 and this way you get 3 boxes for $30. Or is it about sth else?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

Memebox is going to be the death of me.  Why do they just add points into your account?  I just needed to wait 12 more hours and I would have gotten the 10 minute box for $15!


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I caved and bought the fragrance bundle - all three of those scents appeal to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's hoping that the rose hair treatment thing from Hair &amp; Body box will be included.


Got the scent bundle too. With $11 points and $3 code from one of our bloggers it was a steal   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I'm hoping for a rose cleansing oil   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

You lot are all bad influences on me.


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

all I wanted was the grapefruit - and they gave me FIVE points!! yeah - kinda paid for shipping, I guess...lol

damn you meme box!!


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

I just bought the bundle, excited! On one hand I'm really curious what they are going to be like, on the other - I'm quite relieved they only ship at the end of June   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

I hope they include this in the grapefruit one

Mini Me  Perfumed Mist by Etude House
*02. Ms. Hot*
Quote: “Catch Me If You Can”
Scent: Tropical Fruity
Top Note: Tropical fruit (starfruit, grapefruit, lychee, rambutan)
Middle Note: Muguet, rose, geranium
Bottom Note: Sandalwood, cedarwood, musk


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

They added an extra 5 points to everyone's accounts (in addition to the 5 from yesterday) that are only good today.  So if you didn't use them yesterday, you should now have 10 points (at least) in your account.  I couldn't resist...I'll be living under a bridge, but at least I'll smell nice!


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

And I want this in the rose box: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/skin-care/cleansing-oil-rose#.U3Ohgvl_uTk


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

in a way i wished they allowed a mix-and-match bundle...ie red+rose+grapefruit...instead of all scent or all color.

$36.99 deal is hard to pass up with them waving the points and code at my face. haha


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> in a way i wished they allowed a mix-and-match bundle...ie red+rose+grapefruit...instead of all scent or all color.
> 
> $36.99 deal is hard to pass up with them waving the points and code at my face. haha


Oh yes, that would be my favourite one too! I'm not that into baby powder at all, but maybe I'll be nicely surprised. Or I'll trade those or give them away as presents.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

With all the points and discount coupon, I'm now able to purchase a Superbox for the price of $15 (+$5 shipping)....wow they really do know how to make us spend!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

only good for today?!  OMG.  gotta buy another box, right?  

Where did all my resolve go?!  

*buys grapefruit box*


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> only good for today?!  OMG.  gotta buy another box, right?
> 
> Where did all my resolve go?!
> 
> *buys grapefruit box*


No choice, you HAD to buy it! LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 14, 2014)

this is CRAZY!!! i haven't even received my first memebox yet....and i've already ordered 4 boxes?! you guys must be bad influence hehe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

They do a sun protection box and I will cry huge tears.


----------



## cherricelle (May 14, 2014)

Whelp. Just caved and got the scent box.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> this is CRAZY!!! i haven't even received my first memebox yet....and i've already ordered 4 boxes?! you guys must be bad influence hehe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh come on, don't worry, I've got like 15 or sth coming   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You won't be disappointed, this we promise you LOL


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 14, 2014)

Someone please shoot me. I ordered two colour boxes and one scent box separately before they released the 2+1 bundle for colour boxes. I am scared to cancel as I know they would have sold out by then, and they would not have re-added my points in time to reorder. I cannot order two lots and then cancel one because my card has limits. I am ready to cry right now. Who in their right senses would order two boxes separately when you can get the third free? Memebox should give the third box to everyone who ordered two from the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (May 14, 2014)

And that was my 33rd order till now.


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Someone please shoot me. I ordered two colour boxes and one scent box separately before they released the 2+1 bundle for colour boxes. I am scared to cancel as I know they would have sold out by then, and they would not have re-added my points in time to reorder. I cannot order two lots and then cancel one because my card has limits. I am ready to cry right now. Who in their right senses would order two boxes separately when you can get the third free? Memebox should give the third box to everyone who ordered two from the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just order the 2 for 1 first and THEN cancel the other one!

I was a little bummed that memebundle3 didnt work on the 2 for 1 deal.  I mean,,, it *is* 3 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Who in their right senses would order two boxes separately when you can get the third free? Memebox should give the third box to everyone who ordered two from the set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww..darn. I hope they will look into it and reimburse you in some way! Maybe some points..

and 33??! I probably only have half of that coming.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> And I want this in the rose box: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/skin-care/cleansing-oil-rose#.U3Ohgvl_uTk


I am considering buying that from the Memeshop. With the sale price and the 5 points it will make the shipping cost tolerable!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

So I could only spend £50 on my card and guest pay via paypal top up visa card . Both 2for1 box sets . Then to use the meme bundle code I wanted to choose a cheap box but WTH got the dermo box as fermented sold out. Used 24 points and spent £42. So no money for sure till new card arrives. All new boxes can wait. Sons trainer fund can wait a week


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> And I want this in the rose box: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/skin-care/cleansing-oil-rose#.U3Ohgvl_uTk


If it's not in that box I will be amazed.  And they might put in that Rose hand cream that was in the Hydration superbox, too.


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So I could only spend £50 on my card and guest pay via paypal top up visa card . Both 2for1 box sets . Then to use the meme bundle code I wanted to choose a cheap box but WTH got the dermo box as fermented sold out. Used 24 points and spent £42. So no money for sure till new card arrives. All new boxes can wait. Sons trainer fund can wait a week


literally stole your kids shoes?


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If it's not in that box I will be amazed.  And they might put in that Rose hand cream that was in the Hydration superbox, too.


It says 3-4 deluxe/full. I'm hoping like at least 3 full. hehe...they btr be good.  :hehe:


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

so bundle 9-12 deluxe sample/ full sized products.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 14, 2014)

Danm you memebox...I cannot spend any more money I have 18 coming my way -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could give someone my points..


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

so, I have a honey, green tea and grapefruit box coming.  I am hungry now.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2014)

I just ordered the Rose box.

I can't stand powdery scents, so the Baby Powder one was a big NO.

And I like Grapefruit, but that scent can go wrong easily.

So Rose it is.

Now, no more boxes!


----------



## Plushy (May 14, 2014)

$ 5 extra free points from Memebox (24hrs only)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (May 14, 2014)

I can get one of the $15 boxes for $8.99 with the points and $3 off coupon...

WHICH TO PICK WHICH TO PICK?

*Someone help!*
Red box or Orange box?

(I'm gonna stay away from perfumed boxes, scared it'll come with scented skincare)


----------



## rachelshine (May 14, 2014)

Whaaaat, I somehow had 12 meme points + the $3 bonus from @@MissJexie so I can get the color box for freeeeee well minus shipping BUT STILL


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> literally stole your kids shoes?


no , lol .i put money by for mine and the sons new trainers , in another account, so i  couldn't spend it, i checked and had double he amount of money i thought i had but the card limit is £50. i usually transfer money online to and from the card if that makes sense, but the limit online is 50 so i used that spare money, i will put 70 back in once new card arrives, both pairs of trainers money was safe, i didn't realise how much extra was in there.


----------



## rachelshine (May 14, 2014)

Gahh, I kind of want the Naked Box too!


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no , lol .i put money by for mine and the sons new trainers , in another account, so i  couldn't spend it, i checked and had double he amount of money i thought i had but the card limit is £50. i usually transfer money online to and from the card if that makes sense, but the limit online is 50 so i used that spare money, i will put 70 back in once new card arrives, both pairs of trainers money was safe, i didn't realise how much extra was in there.


I am opposite. Always no money in saving, except my sons who can't have it until eighteen.


----------



## veritazy (May 14, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I can get one of the $15 boxes for $8.99 with the points and $3 off coupon...
> 
> WHICH TO PICK WHICH TO PICK?
> 
> ...


That would depend on your skin tone/ color preference/ spirit to try out new things.

I'd say orange is tougher to obtain in the market and to get right on the face, especially those with olive tones/ tan.

Red is a classic, excellent for night-outs but I am sure there are other brands offering better red-tonned makeup (MAC, NARS, Laura mercier, etc).

I do think though, that it is worth a bet. All these boxes are about rolling dices and surprises.


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Whaaaat, I somehow had 12 meme points + the $3 bonus from @@MissJexie so I can get the color box for freeeeee well minus shipping BUT STILL


I somehow had 10 meme points out of nowhere (I know they gave us 5 for a limited time, but I have no idea where the other 5 came from??) So combined with the 36Q1JG code for $3 off, I had 13 memepoints! I remembered that the Mini Boxes ship for free, so I grabbed mini box #3 for $2 total. Pretty dang happy with that!


----------



## rachelshine (May 14, 2014)

Meep! I might just get the Orange Color Box and Naked 15 for $29.99 shipped! Basically getting the Color Box fo free! Decisions decisions.


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

Aww, someone get the blue box!  Just so we can know whats in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Orange is so hard to get right for make up products so it scares me.

Red is boring.

but BLUE!  What will be in there!?  Besides nail polish and eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aww, someone get the blue box!  Just so we can know whats in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Orange is so hard to get right for make up products so it scares me.
> 
> ...


blue is the one i really want , lol, it says violet and purples, i love the idea of the blue box, i only got the orange because it worked out cheaper to get the 3 ,

i love striking colours ,my hair is red and purple,

 i don't like grapefruit as it could be hit and miss but again cheaper to buy the set, they will make good hamper  gifts this year again.

so am i the only one really excited for the blue box


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I somehow had 10 meme points out of nowhere (I know they gave us 5 for a limited time, but I have no idea where the other 5 came from??) So combined with the 36Q1JG code for $3 off, I had 13 memepoints! I remembered that the Mini Boxes ship for free, so I grabbed mini box #3 for $2 total. Pretty dang happy with that!


We got 5 yesterday, too, so 10 total!


----------



## Malaperelka (May 14, 2014)

I bought scent bundle. I'm so addicted and my wallet is crying...


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2014)

Memebox: Colorbox Red #1, Orange #2 &amp; Blue #3 

Memebox: Scentboxes


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I somehow had 10 meme points out of nowhere (I know they gave us 5 for a limited time, but I have no idea where the other 5 came from??) So combined with the 36Q1JG code for $3 off, I had 13 memepoints! I remembered that the Mini Boxes ship for free, so I grabbed mini box #3 for $2 total. Pretty dang happy with that!


omg, great deal!!! *runs to Memebox*


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

Thank goodness I'm not interested in these.


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

Going to pass on these. Don't really have much of a need for perfumes, which it sounds like it might be, or candles or bath salts. Thank goodness. These two new bundles don't appeal to me at all, so I can save my money! Hope everyone who is interested get some good stuff, but I'd just be too worried it'll be vial samples - ugh.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 14, 2014)

Argggggh. I think I may take the plunge. I have $11 points, making this bundle only $26 shipped!


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 14, 2014)

Well I am like so curious so I bought the bundle sounds so nice.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 14, 2014)

Could someone give me a quick breakdown of the points system? I think I'm gonna order my first box, Hair and Body 2 I know you get 2 points for signing up and it said something on Facebook about 5 bonus points, is that on any box? Then it seems like points are equal to dollars with easy redemption. Anything else I should know?


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2014)

ohh, grapefruit!! Had to have it.


----------



## AsianGirl (May 14, 2014)

I noticed in the description for the Orange Box that Shipping is Free (but the 'free shipping' statement is not included in any of the other color or scents boxes):



> _What's your favorite beauty color?
> Spice up your life with some color and get your hands on 3 to 4 beauty products (full products and deluxe samples) at only $15, which includes shipping and handling. Get your hands on 3 to 4 of the hottest beauty products straight from Korea. _


I underlined the part about shipping. Maybe this is why they had these boxes up and then removed them briefly earlier. Not sure if Orange box is actually free shipping, but I ordered the 2+1 Color Bundle and was charged $6.99 for shipping.

If anyone is ordering the Orange Box, double-check to see if you are getting charged for Shipping... and maybe save ~$7!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 14, 2014)

SnowLeopard said:


> Could someone give me a quick breakdown of the points system? I think I'm gonna order my first box, Hair and Body 2 I know you get 2 points for signing up and it said something on Facebook about 5 bonus points, is that on any box? Then it seems like points are equal to dollars with easy redemption. Anything else I should know?


Basically 1 pt = $1

You can earn points with cerrtain purchases (it will say so in the description, and if nothing is said about points you do not get points for buying that item).

Memebox frequently have promotional time periods (like right now) where some points are added to our accounts to encourage buying memeboxes (and it works, oh boy does it work). So the promotion for today is that for 24hrs they added 5pts to all of our accounts, which is like a $5 coupon for your next purchase (does not need to be a box, can be from their memeshop of products too).

I think some folks were 'surprised' at their account points because Memebox added 5pts to each account for this week (until 18May), and then on top of that for 24hrs (from ~noon eastern, I got my email at 12:30pm) they added ANOTHER 5pts.

I used up my 'til 18May' points yesterday and ordered that color bundle using the new '24-hr' extra 5pts.

It's possible if you only signed up for a new account today, that the 'til 18May' points were not in effect/added for you. Not sure about the '24hr' 5pts.


----------



## flynt (May 14, 2014)

I used that 3$ off code yesterday with the 5 points and now I'm thinking about buying another box with the new points and I can't find another code :/  If I could still use a code I would go for the grapefruit box but now I'm waffling.  I've been spendier then usual on beauty stuff and for some reason that 3$ is having an irrational impact on my decision.


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

flynt said:


> I used that 3$ off code yesterday with the 5 points and now I'm thinking about buying another box with the new points and I can't find another code :/  If I could still use a code I would go for the grapefruit box but now I'm waffling.  I've been spendier then usual on beauty stuff and for some reason that 3$ is having an irrational impact on my decision.


I think you can only use it once because I tried it and it wouldn't work again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 14, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lorizav (May 14, 2014)

Seems like the memebundle3 coupon doesn't work though


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

AsianGirl said:


> I noticed in the description for the Orange Box that Shipping is Free (but the 'free shipping' statement is not included in any of the other color or scents boxes):
> 
> I underlined the part about shipping. Maybe this is why they had these boxes up and then removed them briefly earlier. Not sure if Orange box is actually free shipping, but I ordered the 2+1 Color Bundle and was charged $6.99 for shipping.
> 
> If anyone is ordering the Orange Box, double-check to see if you are getting charged for Shipping... and maybe save ~$7!


I checked. None of them give me free shipping. If shipping was free, I might have actually gotten one.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 14, 2014)

Just bought this bundle! I promised not to buy until the first one arrives! (I ordered a month ago and haven't received it yet.)

Promises are made to be broken when it comes to makeup.


----------



## rachelshine (May 14, 2014)

Question, if I order the Nakedbox #15 now, does that mean it will ship out like tomorrow/Friday? It says shipping started May 9...I WANT IT NOWWW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (May 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Question, if I order the Nakedbox #15 now, does that mean it will ship out like tomorrow/Friday? It says shipping started May 9...I WANT IT NOWWW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Then it should ship a few days after you purchase it. Usually 2 to 3.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 14, 2014)

I broke down and ordered the scent bundle with my points. And I've been so good lately! Like others, I've got my fingers crossed that the rose one has the rose cleansing oil (I've been so tempted to buy it but the shipping is awful and I'm ever hopeful it will show up in one of my boxes). Not super excited about the baby powder scented box but i wanted the other two and it's such a good deal with my points!


----------



## Deareux (May 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm going to pass on all of these. But if they continue the scent trend and have a peach scented box, I will throw my money at my computer screen.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Question, if I order the Nakedbox #15 now, does that mean it will ship out like tomorrow/Friday? It says shipping started May 9...I WANT IT NOWWW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've ordered a few Nakedboxes and they haven't shipped at all, and it's been a week and a half. :/ Not sure what's going on.

I ended up getting Mini #3, $2? Heck yes. That's less than a large coffee! I care neither about scents nor colours since I'm a newbie at both perfume and makeup. Finally, a sane purchase at memebox.com, haha.


----------



## rachelshine (May 14, 2014)

@@LisaLeah - TY! I ordered it, $14.99 with all those bonus points and the $3 coupon, wahoo! 

@@Bunbunny - Maybe it's because of the holiday they were on?? I hope they come soon!!


----------



## ellesnails (May 14, 2014)

Couldn't really justify spending much so I got a mini for $2. Can't really go wrong there even if its just some foil packs. Thank you miss jexie for enabling me once again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:I think I bought the last one


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

Anyone that already used my $3 off code: Do a little search for recent Memebox posts on youtube or blogs etc. They gave all their bloggers/youtubers a code for their readers/subscribers to use. I've been digging around for a second one but haven't had any luck yet!


----------



## msambrosia (May 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Anyone that already used my $3 off code: Do a little search for recent Memebox posts on youtube or blogs etc. They gave all their bloggers/youtubers a code for their readers/subscribers to use. I've been digging around for a second one but haven't had any luck yet!


I have a code if anyone needs it for another order. PM me. I don't think we're supposed to post them here right now while they investigate whether they are affiliate codes or not.


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I have a code if anyone needs it for another order. PM me. I don't think we're supposed to post them here right now while they investigate whether they are affiliate codes or not.


They are not affiliate codes. I have not received any sort of compensation whatsoever from the $3 off code I posted. They've given these out in the past, and they're usually just codes that are given to any blogger that asks for a discount for their readers.

If they are somehow magically affiliate codes I apologize in advance for posting any, but I can say for sure I haven't received any compensation for mine being used.


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

I used the previous code and everytime I use a different code, it tells me it is invalid. :/ So maybe we can only use one of the codes? Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They are not affiliate codes. I have not received any sort of compensation whatsoever from the $3 off code I posted. They've given these out in the past, and they're usually just codes that are given to any blogger that asks for a discount for their readers.
> 
> If they are somehow magically affiliate codes I apologize in advance for posting any, but I can say for sure I haven't received any compensation for mine being used.


Was gonna reply that as she is British she is probably in bed but just saw you changed your post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Was gonna reply that as she is British she is probably in bed but just saw you changed your post


OYE Sorry about that LOL I'm on my phone and I had to keep editing my post and it wouldn't let me tag her so I just deleted that part. The mobile site is a pain in the butt, sometimes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I used the previous code and everytime I use a different code, it tells me it is invalid. :/ So maybe we can only use one of the codes? Has anyone else tried it?


That is definitely possible too. Last time they released these codes to bloggers people were using different ones on multiple transactions, so it's possible they made it so you could only use it once, no matter which one you use?


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OYE Sorry about that LOL I'm on my phone and I had to keep editing my post and it wouldn't let me tag her so I just deleted that part. The mobile site is a pain in the butt, sometimes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Np, all good Brits are in bed atm, unless they are working like my hubby or got insomnia like me.


----------



## msambrosia (May 14, 2014)

@@MissJexie I don't think they are affiliate codes either, as my friends have been using the ones I've gotten and I've received no compensation, but there is a topic pinned in the forum from earlier this evening... I just didn't want to post anything that wasn't allowed.



zadidoll said:


> Hi folks! I'm waiting to hear back from Memebox on the clarification of promo codes that people have been sharing. I am aware that some codes are indeed referral codes which earns the blogger a percentage back from people using it. Some are not and are merely a tracking code for Memebox's internal use but it gives the customer a few dollars off an order. *We're aware that some members are sharing their Memebox promo codes and at this time we're not allowing this until we know for sure which kind of code it is. *If it is indeed a referral/affiliate code obviously these are not allowed on MuT doubly so since Memebox is our advertiser and sponsor. If these codes do not earn the blogger sharing it any type of compensation then it'll be allowed.


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I used the previous code and everytime I use a different code, it tells me it is invalid. :/ So maybe we can only use one of the codes? Has anyone else tried it?


I have used these type of codes in past and still used this one. Have a feeling I used a past missjexie one.


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

I don't think affiliate codes are coming from memebox anymore.


----------



## MissJexie (May 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> @@MissJexie I don't think they are affiliate codes either, as my friends have been using the ones I've gotten and I've received no compensation, but there is a topic pinned in the forum from earlier this evening... I just didn't want to post anything that wasn't allowed.


Oh snap I totally missed that, so sorry! I know we're not allowed to post referral links, I'd never do that especially being a mod I don't want to break any rules. Hopefully Zadi can get clarification on the codes soon!


----------



## ChullBird (May 14, 2014)

I bought the shit out of this bundle.


----------



## LadyManah (May 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have used these type of codes in past and still used this one. Have a feeling I used a past missjexie one.


I mean from the current set of codes, not past ones. I just used her code, but can't use any of the other current codes.


----------



## msambrosia (May 14, 2014)

I bought the bundle. I couldn't decide between the rose or the baby powder, so the this seemed like the best option, especially with the free $10 in points I had. My sister-in-law really wanted the grapefruit, so I'll probably pass those items along to her.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 14, 2014)

The codes are Promo codes for May, I went back and double checked my email.

Then I went to the website and checked. My code is not connected to my affiliate link.
There is an area where you can look at your coupons.
I have no affiliates coupon codes listed on my account.

The promo codes are meant to be for the subscribers and readers of your blog.
I'm sure they are to drive in new customers.


----------



## goldendarter (May 14, 2014)

So that little tag at the end of the Blue box description has been driving me crazy, and maybe I'm overthinking it... but could this item (the one with the purple color) be the one they are hinting at? It hits "eye", "twist" and has the right color in it. So maybe??



> p.s. there’s more than meets the eye; look for the product with a colorful twist!


----------



## kitty93 (May 14, 2014)

hopefully more of these promo codes come our way   i sinned big time the past two weeks.. bought four mustaeav eyeshadows and memebox#14, 10 minutes box and hair and body for $97 not sure if its a great deal or not.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 14, 2014)

Oh I caved today,

I picked up the Scented 2+1 box today.

I won $10 in points, I had $5 added for this week.

+ the $5 they handed out for today only.

I got $20 off my $30 box. + I used my $3 coupon code.

Making it only $7 (+ $6.99 S&amp;h)

The Rose box had me at Hello, I'm hoping for the Rose Oil &amp; Rose Lotion, I have seen on the site!


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

I bought 5 in 2 days but already have 14 (box 14 not 14 boxes)


----------



## kitty93 (May 14, 2014)

oooh what boxes did you ladies get?

wish they would come out quicker, the wait is excruciating! actually i think i would be happy if they gave out one spoiler per box to make life easier instead of trying to conspire what would be in it...


----------



## Jane George (May 14, 2014)

office lady box (it isnt called that but tired), 3 for 2 scent And hair and body but also got 10 to 16 coming and minibox 2


----------



## flynt (May 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I used the previous code and everytime I use a different code, it tells me it is invalid. :/ So maybe we can only use one of the codes? Has anyone else tried it?


I got another code but I had the same issue as you.


----------



## bageled (May 14, 2014)

Couldn't resist the 10 memepoints and the coupon! $2 for mini box #3, hopefully can't go wrong


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 14, 2014)

I got the color bundle! And with my points it was only $21 with shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait


----------



## ellabella10 (May 14, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I used the previous code and everytime I use a different code, it tells me it is invalid. :/ So maybe we can only use one of the codes? Has anyone else tried it?


I was the same.  I used MissJexies yesterday, and tried to use various other codes I found this morning (still valid codes), and I kept getting invalid errors - I think they've cottoned on to us multiple promo code users haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 15, 2014)

If you Google memebox $3 off you'll find codes too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (May 15, 2014)

Anyone got any info on shipping of #10, From Nature or Missha SB? They were supposed to be shipped on May 13th but I still got no tracking.


----------



## Jane George (May 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Anyone got any info on shipping of #10, From Nature or Missha SB? They were supposed to be shipped on May 13th but I still got no tracking.


nope, mine has eloped with my nerdblock shipping notifications


----------



## iPretty949 (May 15, 2014)

Why do I see more boxes everyday?!I I am still waiting for my first box to arrive last week of this month. I already decided until those 2+1 box came out today!

Arrrghhh! I can't even!! Memebox gives me wrinkles. Even my Ryan feels my pain!


----------



## Jane George (May 15, 2014)

It's a pringles thing with these boxes... once you shop you can't stop


----------



## Paulina PS (May 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope, mine has eloped with my nerdblock shipping notifications


Ok, thanks. Good to know I'm not the only one waiting LOL Hope we'll get the tracking info today!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 15, 2014)

I got my tracking but my package said it's only like a pound? I'm supposed to have two boxes come but judging but the weight I'm not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yinwai (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone received their tracking number for the Nakedbox 12-15? They were supposed to ship May 9th but I haven't received mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## Courtnee (May 15, 2014)

I don't understand the thing about discounts and also, could someone please explain to me clearly about the extra 10 points I got in my account. I now have 12 points. :?

I'm so confused. Puzzled at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 15, 2014)

I haven't gotten anywhere near as many boxes as some of the ladies here, and I have a huge drawer full with memebox products that haven't even been touched yet, and 7+ boxes still on their way. It's absolutely crazy how many boxes they release. Honestly there used to be this panic/ need to collect them all kind of thing with memebox fans, but I feel much less stress when I don't worry about it. I check out the boxes when they come out, but I avoid Superboxes in general and I haven't regretted it so far. I don't need the Lucky Boxes lately because I've received most of the past Global Boxes, and I've found most of the 1-Brand boxes aren't really that great or they're not up my alley. That really helps me cut down which ones I want to buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 15, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> I don't understand the thing about discounts and also, could someone please explain to me clearly about the extra 10 points I got in my account. I now have 12 points. :?
> 
> I'm so confused. Puzzled at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They gave us 5 memepoints for a short period of time (forgot how long...a couple days?) and sent out another e-mail today saying that they gave us an extra 5 points for 24 hours only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 15, 2014)

Wow a friend just told he's going to Seoul tomorrow and asked me if I want any skincare products!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 15, 2014)

Thank you, but the only thing is... Why don't I get emails, I did sign up for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 15, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Thank you, but the only thing is... Why don't I get emails, I did sign up for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have no idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that other people have had issues with not receiving e-mails in the past. Try shooting memebox an e-mail and see if they can fix it?


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 15, 2014)

Courtnee 3 said:


> Thank you, but the only thing is... Why don't I get emails, I did sign up for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you check your Junk mail folder? It could be going there. I had some problems before too, so I used a different email to sign up to their newsletter.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They are not affiliate codes. I have not received any sort of compensation whatsoever from the $3 off code I posted. They've given these out in the past, and they're usually just codes that are given to any blogger that asks for a discount for their readers.
> 
> If they are somehow magically affiliate codes I apologize in advance for posting any, but I can say for sure I haven't received any compensation for mine being used.


that is correct they are not affiliate codes.when i get sent them i post online, mines wasn't working so i am awaiting then to send a new one. 

the affiliate codes are much longer codes and easy to spot like we had posted before.


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 15, 2014)

You may want to go to their website and sign up for their newsletter.

It's on the main page at the bottom right.



Spoiler


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> @@MissJexie I don't think they are affiliate codes either, as my friends have been using the ones I've gotten and I've received no compensation, but there is a topic pinned in the forum from earlier this evening... I just didn't want to post anything that wasn't allowed.


zadidoll, on 14 May 2014 - 11:41 PM, said:





zadidoll said:


> Hi folks! I'm waiting to hear back from Memebox on the clarification of promo codes that people have been sharing. I am aware that some codes are indeed referral codes which earns the blogger a percentage back from people using it. Some are not and are merely a tracking code for Memebox's internal use but it gives the customer a few dollars off an order. *We're aware that some members are sharing their Memebox promo codes and at this time we're not allowing this until we know for sure which kind of code it is. *If it is indeed a referral/affiliate code obviously these are not allowed on MuT doubly so since Memebox is our advertiser and sponsor. If these codes do not earn the blogger sharing it any type of compensation then it'll be allowed.


just to say i get the codes which i can post on my blog, i am not tied with memebox at all pr wise ,blogger wise,i receive nothing free or given to to me , etc ,etc, i am only tied to this company  by the fact i spend a large amount of my own money on their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .i always post a disclaimer they are all boxes are payed for by me. if memebox would like to send me a box feel free but no ,memebox stopped affiliate codes when international shipping stopped originally in march ,not that i received any, i would rather a short code to post to my readers on my blog. my blog isn't about money its showing people whats out there and giving a true review good and bad.so @@zadidoll the codes are safe to use.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Thank you, but the only thing is... Why don't I get emails, I did sign up for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


if you have signed up at the bottom of the page,to emails log on to your account,in there there are email preferences just double check it is ticked ,sounds silly but when international shipping resumed i double checked all accounts info was the same ,it may be simply it has become untucked if that makes sense on the actual account info,

worth checking.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 15, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> zadidoll, on 14 May 2014 - 11:41 PM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to say i get the codes which i can post on my blog, i am not tied with memebox at all pr wise ,blogger wise,i receive nothing free or given to to me , etc ,etc, i am only tied to this company  by the fact i spend a large amount of my own money on their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .i always post a disclaimer they are all boxes are payed for by me. if memebox would like to send me a box feel free but no ,memebox stopped affiliate codes when international shipping stopped originally in march ,not that i received any, i would rather a short code to post to my readers on my blog. my blog isn't about money its showing people whats out there and giving a true review good and bad.so @@zadidoll the codes are safe to use.


I think the issue right now is that we have no way to distinguish codes that are referral codes from the ones that are not. While I'm sure most of the codes posted here are the standard codes Memebox sends out for bloggers/vloggers where they don't get anything out of the code, there are some codes out there where the blogger a percentage back from people using it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

Yinwai said:


> Has anyone received their tracking number for the Nakedbox 12-15? They were supposed to ship May 9th but I haven't received mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


sorry for all the posts just woken up so catching up . i hope this helps.

i have found this on Facebook from overnight,memebox say this 

MEMEBOX S hello *****, they do not send shipping info mail for nakedboxes! It will arrive soon since we've sent it already
6 hours ago · Like


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

yes the blue box is the one i most wanted, and i think i see product ideas in boxes different from what others are seeing, but i would totally rock getting any of the purple eye shadows on site at present, 

and if they want to send these colour change lipsticks my way feel free. lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> I bought the bundle. I couldn't decide between the rose or the baby powder, so the this seemed like the best option, especially with the free $10 in points I had. My sister-in-law really wanted the grapefruit, so I'll probably pass those items along to her.


so totally my thinking ,was getting the baby powder one, and the rose box as its a rosy rose, grapefruit is so hit and miss but it was free with the bundle so what the heck it will go in the gift hamper box,


----------



## Vvianc (May 15, 2014)

I cannot hold any longer any more!!! I have total of 17 meme points and all the boxes are so tempting... At the end, I bought scented 2+1 and the shipping address I change it to my sister's (Australia). I hate Memebox! Why you stop shipping to MY!


----------



## Courtnee (May 15, 2014)

Yep, I've signed up using that button at the bottom right a d I've checked my account too.

I think I will send an email to them. Thank you for your help girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 15, 2014)

Yesterday I ordered scented 2+1 will be a long wait.


----------



## Yinwai (May 15, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> sorry for all the posts just woken up so catching up . i hope this helps.
> 
> i have found this on Facebook from overnight,memebox say this
> 
> ...


[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]Thanks so much for the info![/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2014)

I had to sign up for the emails twice before I started getting them


----------



## msambrosia (May 15, 2014)

I haven't gotten a message that my box #10 or the nature box had shipped, but I got a text from DHL this morning that I have a package that will be delivered tomorrow. I assume this is my memeboxes, as I don't know any other company I've ordered with that ships DHL. Hopefully the guy can find my house this time. Last time, he got hopelessly lost and had to deliver to my job.


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

I got the grapefruit, even though youre not really supposed to put citrus on your face.  I tend to love grapefruit scents so I'm excited!  Now we have to wait til June 24  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

I've have not got notifications, but I know there shipped already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

side note, I found this website today, not as good as memebox? but its kind of the same thing with the box characteristics?

http://www.beauteque.com/


----------



## eugiegenie (May 15, 2014)

The brand "Re:cipe" just launched in Hong Kong   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 15, 2014)

The blue box looks super interesting.. but I have two on their way to me and I've never received a Memebox so I should not order another one!!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 15, 2014)

I just got Memeboxes 10 and from Nature and my son just started lining things up lol


----------



## princesskelly (May 15, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I just got Memeboxes 10 and from Nature and my son just started lining things up lol


OMG! PLEASEEEEE post spoilers!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I just got Memeboxes 10 and from Nature and my son just started lining things up lol


Spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 15, 2014)

So mask box 3 is up and also the pore care box 2 is up . My new card has arrived but I am not buying either of the 2 boxes

Now with added 7 points oh dear


----------



## eugiegenie (May 15, 2014)

I have this obsession with masks...should I or should I not? help!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 15, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I just got Memeboxes 10 and from Nature and my son just started lining things up lol


Ooohh!! tell me what is in 10?!!?  I want mine so bad!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 15, 2014)

Spoilers posted in the spoiler section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh gosh the pore box #2 is out O__O I need that...not a want..a need my pores need it


----------



## LadyManah (May 15, 2014)

Got memebox 10 and missha SB! I'll use everything in both boxes, minus one item in the missha box. Overall, these were pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both boxes are awesome. This reminds me of why I love memebox so much. And... makes me want to buy more boxes. :x


----------



## LiLy07 (May 15, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Got memebox 10 and missha SB! I'll use everything in both boxes, minus one item in the missha box. Overall, these were pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both boxes are awesome. This reminds me of why I love memebox so much. And... makes me want to buy more boxes. :x


spoiler please for the missha SB


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Got memebox 10 and missha SB! I'll use everything in both boxes, minus one item in the missha box. Overall, these were pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Both boxes are awesome. This reminds me of why I love memebox so much. And... makes me want to buy more boxes. :X


SPOILASSSSS


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2014)

The Mask Edition #3 is available now.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

Just got missha box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nina Chau (May 15, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> When you order more than one box they only send you shipping for one of the boxes!


Yeap, that's what they did for my previous orders...and whenever I go to the account info it will actually show which boxes have shipped. This time it only showed one of the boxes as shipped, but not the others.I guess I'll just wait and hope for a surprise at my door.


----------



## NikNik455 (May 15, 2014)

Anyone have any idea why the freeshipping over $70 doesnt work?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 15, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Anyone have any idea why the freeshipping over $70 doesnt work


If you added a memebox box as an item to the 70$, it wont work, it has to be stuff from there store excluding the memebox's for the freeshipping code to work


----------



## NikNik455 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks...that explains it.


----------



## Vvianc (May 16, 2014)

I received 2 emails yesterday; 1st was the Memebox #11 tracking and 2nd they might include shipping to MY in a few months time. Doesn't sound good news to me, they still not sure and few months later are like years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..but I'm exciting to get box #11 in probably 2 weeks time! Yay!


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

I still haven't received any emails, so frustrated. Aaaggghhh!!! &gt;:0


----------



## Vvianc (May 16, 2014)

Oh! Just want to share my little tip using tea tree 90 essence. Every month of the days (the few days) I will have one or two zits around nose or chin, so here what I did (recent month):

one square puff I cut into 9 pieces - I took 2 and put 2 drops each of the 90 essence - placed on the zits for about 15 min.

To me, it did calm down the redness and within 2 days the zits gone.

I hope this help. Happy Friday girls!


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the tip @@Vvianc that will be super handy for me when I have unwanted guests.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (May 16, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Cool, thanks for the tip @@Vvianc that will be super handy for me when I have unwanted guests.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My pleasure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 16, 2014)

I still haven't' received shipping info for Missha or box 10 which should have shipped on the 13th.  I checked on my account too, and there is not shipping info attached yet either..

I also received that email yesterday in relation to Naked box 14, which it seems a few ladies have also received, advising the box would ship yesterday (even though it should have shipped last week) - and no shipping info on that. grrrrr

This is possibly not boding well for Lucky Box 5 &amp; Snail box that are supposed to ship today. 

I have emailed them, and PM through Facebook so finger crossed I'll hear something soon, or the boxes will just appear to my door!


----------



## ellabella10 (May 16, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I still haven't' received shipping info for Missha or box 10 which should have shipped on the 13th.  I checked on my account too, and there is not shipping info attached yet either..
> 
> I also received that email yesterday in relation to Naked box 14, which it seems a few ladies have also received, advising the box would ship yesterday (even though it should have shipped last week) - and no shipping info on that. grrrrr
> 
> ...


Haha Missha &amp; Box 10 just showed up at my door


----------



## eugiegenie (May 16, 2014)

I couldn't resist temptation and ordered the Mask Box...omg I'm so bad at resisting temptation hahaha


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I couldn't resist temptation and ordered the Mask Box...omg I'm so bad at resisting temptation hahaha


I just worked a 13 hour shift and I am treating myself to this mask box!! I also had another $5 in memepoints because I said I was referred by @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so all in all, $24.99 to then get another $7 to eventually spend, YOLO??


----------



## Courtnee (May 16, 2014)

Haha, YOLO indeed girl. You are so lucky @@rachelshine!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 16, 2014)

I think they should sort out their system on shipping and tracking numbers. That would cut down about half of the complaint emails for sure...


----------



## cheriii (May 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think they should sort out their system on shipping and tracking numbers. That would cut down about half of the complaint emails for sure...


Agree! Especially now with so many boxes to ship out, their mailbox will probably explode if the system is not fixed soon enough!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 16, 2014)

Just got some tracking numbers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 16, 2014)

Holy Kamoly, I didn't realize I had more boxes coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Memebox #10:* Start shipping on May13th

*Memebox from Nature: *Shipping May 13th

*Superbox #8: by Missha:* Shipping May 13th
*Superbox #10- Snail edition *: Start shipping May 16th

*Luckybox #5:* Start shipping date: May 16th
*Superbox #11:* Before Special Day: Shipping May 21st
*Superbox #12:* Oil &amp; Trouble V.2: Shipping May 21st

*Memebox #11:* Start shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX makeup edition *: Start shipping May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #1: *Shipping date: May 24th

*MEMEBOX Mini #2: *Shipping date: May 24th
*10 Minute Box *: Start shipping May 26th


----------



## msambrosia (May 16, 2014)

I got tracking numbers this morning...for boxes that were delivered yesterday. I usually get the tracking several days before boxes are delivered, but I had multiple boxes and received an upgrade to express shipping. I think this was the issue. And the DHL man actually found my house this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

My boxes won't ship out until end of may, and then june....Is there a reason why they are lagging a couple of weeks with shipping out the boxes (because it can take up to 2 weeks to get here - which means, I would have waited about a month for the box)

I don't want to order any more from them until I get at least one box to see how I like the service personally.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My boxes won't ship out until end of may, and then june....Is there a reason why they are lagging a couple of weeks with shipping out the boxes (because it can take up to 2 weeks to get here - which means, I would have waited about a month for the box)
> 
> I don't want to order any more from them until I get at least one box to see how I like the service personally.


Which of your boxes won't ship out until the end of May?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My boxes won't ship out until end of may, and then june....Is there a reason why they are lagging a couple of weeks with shipping out the boxes (because it can take up to 2 weeks to get here - which means, I would have waited about a month for the box)
> 
> I don't want to order any more from them until I get at least one box to see how I like the service personally.


I think theyre all pre-orders for the most part, as far as I know. I just bought box 13 &amp; it doesn't ship until July.

Which box did you order? There's a full shipping schedule on the main Memebox thread page if that helps at all.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131826-memebox-shipping-schedule/


----------



## LadyManah (May 16, 2014)

I am not buying anymore boxes until I get better. I have pink eye and an ear infection, so I'm going to make sure I don't have to go to the doctor first xD (my insurance sucks so I'd have to pay 100% out of pocket)

Hope they release something good, though~


----------



## Jane George (May 16, 2014)

my tracking arrived this morning


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Which of your boxes won't ship out until the end of May?


the green tea one... the ship date is the end of may.

all 3 of my boxes have the "ready for shipment" comment, but I am going by the ship date on the box


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I think theyre all pre-orders for the most part, as far as I know. I just bought box 13 &amp; it doesn't ship until July.
> 
> Which box did you order? There's a full shipping schedule on the main Memebox thread page if that helps at all.
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131826-memebox-shipping-schedule/


there are my boxes

*Superbox #15:* Green Tea: Shipping May 29th

*Superbox #19: *Honey Superbox: Shipping June 3rd

*Scentbox #3 Grapefruit: *Start shipping June 27th


----------



## Paulina PS (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there are my boxes
> 
> *Superbox #15:* Green Tea: Shipping May 29th
> 
> ...


All Memeboxes are sold as a pre-order. That's why you've got the future date of shipment given. 'Ready for shipping' simply means your payment was proccessed correctly and the box will be sent on the provided date.


----------



## raindrop (May 16, 2014)

I just received my Nakedbox #9 which I purchased mostly because I wanted to try the Slowganics cleanser.  Check out what I actually received.  Sigh. I've emailed them, but now I assume  I will have to wait another month to get my replacement. Blarg,


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I just received my Nakedbox #9 which I purchased mostly because I wanted to try the Slowganics cleanser.  Check out what I actually received.  Sigh. I've emailed them, but now I assume  I will have to wait another month to get my replacement. Blarg,


what the heck happened there?  did they explode?


----------



## raindrop (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what the heck happened there?  did they explode?


No!  They are still completely sealed.  The product just disappeared via osmosis or something - I guess the plastic is a permeable membrane.  Lol.  Totally weird.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> No!  They are still completely sealed.  The product just disappeared via osmosis or something - I guess the plastic is a permeable membrane.  Lol.  Totally weird.


totally weird....they disappeared into another dimension!


----------



## Sunnie045 (May 16, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

I just ordered my first to meme boxes and I'm super excited.  I had a question though- how do meme points work? I couldn't find info on the website.

TIA!


----------



## MissJexie (May 16, 2014)

Hey gals, I have a quick question in regards to DHL/boxes arriving.

I am in the process of moving to a different state, and until I am settled in, I'm having all of my mail sent to my parent's house. Recently, all my memeboxes have arrived via DHL, and they have required a signature from me. I've missed them a few times in the past and have had to basically stare at the door waiting for them to come back the following day so I didn't miss them again.

Both of my parents work full time, so I know they won't be around to sign for my memeboxes. Is there a way to get DHL to just leave my packages without a signature?? How do they expect people to be home at all times to sign for them, I just don't get it!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hey gals, I have a quick question in regards to DHL/boxes arriving.
> 
> I am in the process of moving to a different state, and until I am settled in, I'm having all of my mail sent to my parent's house. Recently, all my memeboxes have arrived via DHL, and they have required a signature from me. I've missed them a few times in the past and have had to basically stare at the door waiting for them to come back the following day so I didn't miss them again.
> 
> Both of my parents work full time, so I know they won't be around to sign for my memeboxes. Is there a way to get DHL to just leave my packages without a signature?? How do they expect people to be home at all times to sign for them, I just don't get it!


You can leave a note on the door stating you want your packages left without a signature.

Just include your tracking number and name.


----------



## MissJexie (May 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You can leave a note on the door stating you want your packages left without a signature.
> 
> Just include your tracking number and name.


ooh good to know! I've done that with UPS in the past and they refuse to leave it. (UPS in my area requires a signature due to mail being stolen in the past)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 16, 2014)

Soooo I just finally tried the anti hair loss pack shampoo &amp; conditioner from one of the early boxes. Maybe box 3? Anyway, I'm in love with it and will probably never use anything else again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 16, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I just ordered my first to meme boxes and I'm super excited.  I had a question though- how do meme points work? I couldn't find info on the website.
> 
> TIA!


Points work just like cash or a coupon, each point is worth $1

There is a list on Memebox website that shows the current way to earn points.

I got mine from buying certain boxes, winning a Facebook contest,

&amp; the special offers that just put points in your account and you can spend them before they expire.


----------



## cheriii (May 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I just received my Nakedbox #9 which I purchased mostly because I wanted to try the Slowganics cleanser. Check out what I actually received. Sigh. I've emailed them, but now I assume I will have to wait another month to get my replacement. Blarg,


I read from a review of this that the product would melt if it's over 38 degrees Celcius, that's how it becomes a cleanser on our face. It's possible that the product melted and leaked during the transport, but then from your picture it seems more like a manufacturer error than melting :/

Anyway i hope you get your replacement soon! And btw the lemon version of this cleanser is now on sale at the Today's Sale section until the end of this week i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 16, 2014)

Ack!  I hope my Slowganic stuff comes normal!  That's the whole reason I got the box!  I would seriously be sad if I had to wait a whole month for my replacement :*(

How do you know if you got upgraded to express?  Does it say "you've been Upgraded!!" or anything like that?


----------



## LisaLeah (May 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ooh good to know! I've done that with UPS in the past and they refuse to leave it. (UPS in my area requires a signature due to mail being stolen in the past)


There may even be a form you could download from their website. May not be a bad idea to call them to confirm the best way to receive a package w/out a signature.

I know there are solutions. DHL told me it;s a big issue for them and the #1 reason why customers call their CS line.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ack!  I hope my Slowganic stuff comes normal!  That's the whole reason I got the box!  I would seriously be sad if I had to wait a whole month for my replacement :*(
> 
> How do you know if you got upgraded to express?  Does it say "you've been Upgraded!!" or anything like that?


I can tell from the shipping notification (with the tracking number).


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

I can't WAIT to get edition 3!


----------



## rachelshine (May 16, 2014)

Gahhh, so tempted by the Orange one. Must. Not. Do. It.


----------



## biancardi (May 16, 2014)

does DHL always request a signature?   Because I am never home during the day....


----------



## Luxx22 (May 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> does DHL always request a signature?   Because I am never home during the day...


All the times I've had DHL, they've always requested a signature, maybe that's why they charge more for customs "ADMIN" charges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 17, 2014)

A lot of carriers let their drivers decide whether to leave things or not at their own discretion.  If they think your neighborhood is okay, they'll sometimes leave it whether you ask them to or not.  If they don't think it's okay, they won't, even if you leave them a request in writing to do so.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 17, 2014)

I got my first Memebox today!! It came USPS (is that weird?)- I got Lucky Box 4.  I'm amazed with how big all the samples are (and full sizes!)- but I dunno where to start!  There's so much!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 17, 2014)

I haven't even received the shipping details of my Memebox yet, but my Lucky Box #5 arrived today!!! It's my FIRST Memebox and I'm so excited!!! It really only takes ONE day for Express Shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trubleu (May 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I haven't even received the shipping details of my Memebox yet, but my Lucky Box #5 arrived today!!! It's my FIRST Memebox and I'm so excited!!! It really only takes ONE day for Express Shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow so fast! I wonder if anyone's received the snail box early yet. If anyone has, SPOILERS please!


----------



## cheriii (May 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I haven't even received the shipping details of my Memebox yet, but my Lucky Box #5 arrived today!!! It's my FIRST Memebox and I'm so excited!!! It really only takes ONE day for Express Shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow great! I would like to know what’s inside the box apart from the 2 spoiler items! Spoiler pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (May 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I haven't even received the shipping details of my Memebox yet, but my Lucky Box #5 arrived today!!! It's my FIRST Memebox and I'm so excited!!! It really only takes ONE day for Express Shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, please - put some pics in the spoiler section. I'm so curious either.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 17, 2014)

where is the spoiler section?


----------



## Courtnee (May 17, 2014)

Oh PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do put spoilers on about box#5!!! Am dying to know what I'm going to get!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 0.o  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (May 17, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> where is the spoiler section?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-9


----------



## Courtnee (May 17, 2014)

Um the spoiler section is... https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?view=getnewpost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cannot wait!!!


----------



## LadyManah (May 17, 2014)

Since Luckybox 5 is starting to come in, I'm hoping they add luckybox 6 soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 17, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Since Luckybox 5 is starting to come in, I'm hoping they add luckybox 6 soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They probably wont until, they get some more Memebox globals out.


----------



## Taleez (May 17, 2014)

I ordered Mask Box #3.... I am really enjoying my masks fro box #2, so I figured I would order another one. This way maybe I could share some.....


----------



## LisaLeah (May 17, 2014)

I ordered Mask box #3 as well.

I also have #1 and #2. I really LOVE these masks!


----------



## LadyManah (May 18, 2014)

@ - that didn't stop them for the first Luckyboxes. They have all been pretty much from the same few memeboxes. I don't see why they would need to wait to release more when all of the rest have been basically the same.

Of course it'd be a good idea to wait, but memebox doesn't exactly hold back on the box releases.


----------



## Saffyra (May 18, 2014)

I'm guessing they probably won't wait although they should.  But only because most people who want luckyboxes have purchased one or two (or three *cough*) and likely won't want any more dupes.   Once they get more global Memeboxes out there will be more to pick from to put into a Luckybox.

I know I would instantly buy the first luckybox that came out with products from 8-11 in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm guessing they probably won't wait although they should.  But only because most people who want luckyboxes have purchased one or two (or three *cough*) and likely won't want any more dupes.   Once they get more global Memeboxes out there will be more to pick from to put into a Luckybox.
> 
> I know I would instantly buy the first luckybox that came out with products from 8-11 in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they should, too. 

Oh well if they ever come up with luckyboxes from 8-11, I think I might not buy till they spoil it a little...too many landmine items (_aka items I dont really want to see again_) from 8 &amp; 9. Like if I get the heart pore, psy mask (again) or vedacell I might cry..  :blush:

Lets hope the rest would be better...


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 19, 2014)

I caved yesterday and ordered #3 too. Mask party!


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

We shall have to post pictures of us looking CRAY in maks


----------



## LiLy07 (May 19, 2014)

three new boxes are up and 5 memepoints. darn!! Im so broke!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 19, 2014)

hello new bank card hello summer box,


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

whimpering....they  have a foot box....ohnoz.....

and 5 meme points....

I am dying inside....oh damn.  just get the foot box!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

I feel guilty for still not ordering one! I have points, and I will allow myself to pay the difference for a box up to $39 (plus shipping), but I still don't see anything that grabs me. I guess I'll just continue to sit here patiently waiting for, like, peach or green or Alice in Wonderland or some other fun theme.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 19, 2014)

I'm broke!!! What the heck memebox?! I want the foot box and the summer box!!


----------



## Jane George (May 19, 2014)

Since I am after spf i had to get summer box


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

Oh god, I have 12 meme points now!! AHH I WANT TO BUY SOMETHINGGGG


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oh god, I have 12 meme points now!! AHH I WANT TO BUY SOMETHINGGGG


I think you kind of have to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

too bad we can't swap meme points!! lol

Ok - deep breath - I have TOO much already.  And I don't have one meme box in my hands!!

Green Tea box check

Honey box check

Grapefruit box check

Luckybox #5 check

damn Foot box check

now, if they come out with lemons, limes, oranges - I am DOOMED.  I LOVE citrus shit.  I am hoping that one of my boxes has that lemon cleanser stuff in it.  I can only pride myself on the fact that these are not the same darn boxes I am ordering, over and over again!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 19, 2014)

so [email protected]@MissJexie for the code a few pages back i added the foot mask to the summer box i wanted.every penny off helps.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

I used miss jex's code (thank you!!) for my 2nd box.  I am unable to use it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Since I am after spf i had to get summer box


it would be soo rude not too ,considering how hot it is here in the uk, got sunburnt face walking to work at 9am  in 20 minutes,


----------



## iPretty949 (May 19, 2014)

I want the new Summer Superbox!!


----------



## rachelshine (May 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used miss jex's code (thank you!!) for my 2nd box.  I am unable to use it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same. I tried googling variations of the code too and I think if you used $3 off any time this month, it's a no go. 



allistra44 said:


> I think you kind of have to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Right, I feel as tho it's my Meme duty.


----------



## Jane George (May 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it would be soo rude not too ,considering how hot it is here in the uk, got sunburnt face walking to work at 9am  in 20 minutes,


yet to find out if my son tans and burns and i swear not to find out this year. I love my suntan powder that i got and love they have very high spf for my extremely pale skin.


----------



## Saffyra (May 19, 2014)

Well, speak of the devil...

There's a Summer box!!  @@Lorna ljblog


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if I order ANOTHER mask box, if I will get the 7 points again?

ANSWER: You do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just ordered the Summer Box, The Foot Box and another Mask #3.

Also used the Memebundle 3 code to get $5 dollars off the order.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 19, 2014)

They do pay close attention to this forum - picked up a sun box, foot box and mask box #3 (I really do love these masks…) I'm headed to Europe in late July, so it will hopefully get to me before then!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 19, 2014)

SUN CARE BOX, FINALLY!

.../silently adds foot care box to cart, as well

Ah, I'm terrible. ._.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 19, 2014)

I was good and only got the summer box. Hoping for some great powdered sunscreen. I am allergic to so many creams, so this really interests me!


----------



## CharstarWishes (May 19, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> three new boxes are up and 5 memepoints. darn!! Im so broke!!!


 yup I went all in on Gloosyboxes last night, now I see I have points. 


Yingtaobang said:


> I'm broke!!! What the heck memebox?! I want the foot box and the summer box!!


Great new theme boxes! I really would like to order both of these.

To bad I'm now broke.


----------



## flynt (May 19, 2014)

Hmm...I would be interested in the summer box but it ships July 1st.  By the time I get it summer will already be half over :/


----------



## msambrosia (May 19, 2014)

I would love the foot care and summer boxes. Hoping they stick around until I get paid on Friday.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 19, 2014)

flynt said:


> Hmm...I would be interested in the summer box but it ships July 1st.  By the time I get it summer will already be half over :/


You're right. But sunscreen can be used all year so it's okay.


----------



## Angelique Louise (May 19, 2014)

Its heading into Winter here in Melbourne but I wear SPF every day so I'm all over that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (May 19, 2014)

Argh!  Memebox strikes again.  I had 19 points so I purchased the Foot Care box.  Now I have 6 boxes I'm waiting on...it's mememadness.


----------



## veritazy (May 19, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> Argh!  Memebox strikes again.  I had 19 points so I purchased the Foot Care box.  Now I have 6 boxes I'm waiting on...it's mememadness.


welcome to the club!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyone picking up the waxing box? didn't hear anyone remotely wanting it...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so summer is $32, wax $29 and foot $23. *thinks*


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> welcome to the club!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> anyone picking up the waxing box? didn't hear anyone remotely wanting it...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so summer is $32, wax $29 and foot $23. *thinks*


I've never had much success with "do it yourself" waxing. Turns out to be a big hot mess....LITERALLY!


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

I cannot handle the pain.  I wimp out and scrape the wax off.  I will use razors till I die....


----------



## ellabella10 (May 19, 2014)

I bought the foot box - really excited for that.  I had $15 in points, so it'd be rude not to use them really

Staying far away from the waxing one.  I once attempted home eyebrow waxing; I heated the wax too hot and when I took it out of the microwave it splashed on my hand and I got 2nd degree burns


----------



## LadyManah (May 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> welcome to the club!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> anyone picking up the waxing box? didn't hear anyone remotely wanting it...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so summer is $32, wax $29 and foot $23. *thinks*


LOL, no. I'm not buying a waxing box. That's probably the most random/weird theme they've had.


----------



## veritazy (May 19, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Staying far away from the waxing one.  I once attempted home eyebrow waxing; I heated the wax too hot and when I took it out of the microwave it splashed on my hand and I got 2nd degree burns


Omg that sounds painful!! I won't use anything heated for self-waxing really...

Wanted to do IPL but can't find the time/money for it. Have you ladies tried the razor with moisturizing bar? Lifesaver, really!


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2014)

I am not a fan of the moisturizing bar, because I feel it gets in the way of a good close shave (now I sound like a commercial! lol).. I have found, over the many years of shaving and trying different products, the best thing for me to get a good shave without nics is to first use my mesh sponge with shower gel on my legs and other areas I want to shave and then use a foamy shaving cream - I use a man's shaving cream, as I have found that many women's products are now gels and I don't like gels - when I do find a ladies shaving cream, it is very expensive. 

I just buy the barbasol stuff for sensitive skin (because it is cheap) and it works for me!


----------



## zadidoll (May 19, 2014)

Information &amp; images from Memebox.



> *Superbox #23*
> 
> Get ready for summer with our Summer Box!
> 
> ...





> *Superbox #24*
> 
> Tired of the nicks and cuts from shaving with razors? Our Waxing Kit is filled with effortless hair removal products that are sure to minimize any waxing pain and discomfort that you may have experienced in the past!
> 
> ...





> *Superbox #25*
> 
> Dive feet first into our ultra pampering and luxuriously moisturizing Foot Care Box!
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2014)

Sugar scrub. That gets the smoothest shave *ever* for me. It wrecks your blades, but, hey, Dollar Shave Club!


----------



## Courtnee (May 20, 2014)

Wow, I am going to be the WEIRDEST person here (and who ever EXISTED) but the waxing one sounds quite interesting... (Imagining what it'll be like, very interesting indeed), wouldn't MIND trying it. I know right, I sound like a really koo koo girl 

But anyways, I finally got a email from Memebox giving me my tracking number, YAY!!!! The only hard bit now, is to wait for my points to rack up (only have 7) then, get my box, and hopefully buy another one, (it most likely won't be the waxing one though)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

How do you guys get the codes, I don't even know what they look like. I'm probably not a good enough member to Memebox yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The new boxes sound like fun.


----------



## PaulaG (May 20, 2014)

Today I received Nakedbox #14 and #16, along with the Macaron Cushion and refill, Alight Pact and Sun Powder Pact.  My box also included a black lace clutch/crossbody and a pair of swatovski crystal sunglasses in a nice hard case.  I vaguely remember something on  the website about glasses.  Does anyone recall anything about the purse and sunglasses.


----------



## yunii (May 20, 2014)

Oh great, memebox launched another 3 boxes while I was sleeping. Worst each give 5 memebox.

- milk box

- whole grain box

- oriental medicine box

I must resist. I already have so much products from the 9 boxes I received... Don't need more.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> Oh great, memebox launched another 3 boxes while I was sleeping. Worst each give 5 memebox.
> 
> - milk box
> 
> ...


oh gawd....

I couldn't resist.  I used the meme bundle to get 5.00 bucks off and now I have 15 shiny meme points....please I have to stop reading this thread!   Is this how all of you got started?  It is an addiction, I tell ya!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh gawd....
> 
> I couldn't resist.


the 5 memepoints right? lol. i think i'll pass too. I already ordered too much!! But I still want more! must resist.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

I feel like I should eat some breakfast with some of the boxes I bought

green tea, honey, whole grains, milk!  lol


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> the 5 memepoints right? lol. i think i'll pass too. I already ordered too much!! But I still want more! must resist.


I know - PLUS milk, whole grains (ohh, exfoliators!!) and oriental medicine - how can I resist????


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

I now have SEVEN boxes and none in my hot little hands.  If I could JUST get one of them, perhaps I wouldn't buy so many - they are doing this on purpose!!! lol


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

I didnt know they will upgrade your shipping to express if you ordered 2 boxes to be shipped on the same day even though you only paid for standard shipping. Need to keep this in mind. Finally, 2 boxes will reach to me soon. I've been waiting forever for the standard shipping for my LB #4.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> I didnt know they will upgrade your shipping to express if you ordered 2 boxes to be shipped on the same day even though you only paid for standard shipping. Need to keep this in mind. Finally, 2 boxes will reach to me soon. I've been waiting forever for the standard shipping for my LB #4.


I hope that happens with the 3 boxes I just ordered!!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope that happens with the 3 boxes I just ordered!!


ya still those boxes dont ship until july so before that you must resist! lol


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 20, 2014)

Still broke and they keep on releasing boxes...*__* now my resistance is because I have no more $$ and children and a hubby to feed lol


----------



## veritazy (May 20, 2014)

WHoa...insanity!

Anyone thinks they might include the gokmul cleanser or something from the similar line into

this box?

I'm just having a mental breakdown if this keeps happening. *halts shopping and breathes*


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 20, 2014)

I need to stop visiting this thread! Ouch, my wallet! (Getting that footcare box, tho; yay for peels and peppermint treatments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## ellabella10 (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I feel like I should eat some breakfast with some of the boxes I bought
> 
> green tea, honey, whole grains, milk! lol


Bahaha. With the amount of money I'm giving memebox, I'll have to eat the products because there's no money left for food!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 20, 2014)

and i was about to order new trainers online, gah,milk grain, or herbal medicine. closes all tabs on the mac and goes to make a coffee, nothing must be looked at or decided until ore's and coffee, have been consumed.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

coffee?  Did someone mention coffee?  Are we due for a COFFEE BOX???


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 20, 2014)

ive had my coffee, and ore's, as you can't make rash decisions on buying boxes on an empty stomach, the grain and milk box with summer looming is calling me, i think both descriptions speak oodles of the content , and yes yoghurt is closed as milk , i love the milk based creams and masks too. 

anyone got a code ,i used miss j's yesterday,


----------



## veritazy (May 20, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> ive had my coffee, and ore's, as you can't make rash decisions on buying boxes on an empty stomach, the grain and milk box with summer looming is calling me, i think both descriptions speak oodles of the content , and yes yoghurt is closed as milk , i love the milk based creams and masks too.
> 
> anyone got a code ,i used miss j's yesterday,


oh yum! tea break!~ I am eyeing the other two but milk. 

You don't need a code, hun, you need an intervention.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

I think the best thing to do with this is to wait until ALLL you're boxes have been delivered, and than decide weather or not you want to purchase more after that. It can get ugly when you put memebox's ahead of groceries, gas etc LOL I've done it last month. This month I haven't purchased a single Memebox and I feel so much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I use to get up really early in the AM and wait until memebox listed new boxes, it was an addiction.I have an abundance of Memebox products just rotting away in my beauty drawers, so I think that's what's stopping me, along with the fact that, things expire, and I  need to save money for Christmas.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think the best thing to do with this is to wait until ALLL you're boxes have been delivered, and than decide weather or not you want to purchase more after that. It can get ugly when you put memebox's ahead of groceries, gas etc LOL I've done it last month. This month I haven't purchased a single Memebox and I feel so much better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good advice! i think I got all the boxes on my wishlist after purchasing the sun box. Im going to wait for my boxes to arrive now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> good advice! i think I got all the boxes on my wishlist after purchasing the sun box. Im going to wait for my boxes to arrive now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea that's the best thing to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You'll feel better and you'll have money in your pocket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 20, 2014)

im not in the position of needing to worry bill wise etc, i neither drink nor smoke or get to go out as I'm working all different hours and shifts ,if that makes sense.i don't need to pay for travel, all my bills for the month are payed and shopping done, this is just my spare  money to play with,and I'm nearly stopped all my uk subscriptions not food ones food,as they are so bad ,so the conversion from usd makes these boxes a lot cheaper ,and things are used for me and my son and i pass things onto my friends too. but i think others need to think if they are saying they are broke to slow down.there will always be more boxes, i think there will be more this week too before we start bank holiday weekend in the uk.i slowed right down last week when i had no card and i only buy what i want or need at the best of times. i will use my 5 points off on this order as forgot to use yesterday.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 20, 2014)

I still have seven boxes shipping in May, but only one for June!  How did that happen?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I guess nothing appealed to me for that month.  At least I will have plenty of meme items for the summer!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

They just added Memebox whole grain and Milk Memebox, and Oriental memebox ......
 

opps already posted


----------



## Saffyra (May 20, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> Today I received Nakedbox #14 and #16, along with the Macaron Cushion and refill, Alight Pact and Sun Powder Pact.  My box also included a black lace clutch/crossbody and a pair of swatovski crystal sunglasses in a nice hard case.  I vaguely remember something on  the website about glasses.  Does anyone recall anything about the purse and sunglasses.


These were a free gift with purchase is you spent an amount of money.  The clutch was if you spent .... $30? I think.  ANd the Sunglasses were for $50.  But it didn't tell you whether you were getting them or not when you checked out.  I noticed that.  So they are sending them!  Thats nice.  I should get the lace clutch then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (May 20, 2014)

Almost died when I saw new boxes in my e-mail waiting to be looked at. But luckily, I don't want any of them. Mildly lactose intolerant so not going to test my chances with milk products (only exception is the cheese cream, which I bet is going to be in this box!). I'm Asian, so I've got no need for MORE "oriental remedies" (oriental is such an outdated term, strange how they used it). I'd laugh really hard if they put in some Tiger Balm or Eagle Brand medicated oil -- don't put that stuff on your face, if you get it! The whole grains box intrigues me, but I don't think the goodness of whole grains applies to skin treatment unless it's colloidal oatmeal? At least, I've never heard of any whole grain skin care other than oats.

Thank goodness, another batch I can pass on. I think I'm getting much better with the whole Memebox addiction. I even skipped on Mask box 3 and Hair and Body box 2, even though I loved the previous editions a whole lot. (Though don't get me wrong, I keep thinking about them...) At least the last two boxes I got I desperately need, especially the foot care box...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Almost died when I saw new boxes in my e-mail waiting to be looked at. But luckily, I don't want any of them. Mildly lactose intolerant so not going to test my chances with milk products (only exception is the cheese cream, which I bet is going to be in this box!). I'm Asian, so I've got no need for MORE "oriental remedies" (oriental is such an outdated term, strange how they used it). I'd laugh really hard if they put in some Tiger Balm or Eagle Brand medicated oil -- don't put that stuff on your face, if you get it! The whole grains box intrigues me, but I don't think the goodness of whole grains applies to skin treatment unless it's colloidal oatmeal? At least, I've never heard of any whole grain skin care other than oats.
> 
> Thank goodness, another batch I can pass on. I think I'm getting much better with the whole Memebox addiction. I even skipped on Mask box 3 and Hair and Body box 2, even though I loved the previous editions a whole lot. (Though don't get me wrong, I keep thinking about them...) At least the last two boxes I got I desperately need, especially the foot care box...


Lol @ oriental box, Tiger balm, that would be hilarious!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 20, 2014)

I love tiger balm. Lol isn't it funny though the word oriental was what totally turned me off the box so old school. So many better worded titles could of been used.i just wow. I wonder if we will get some mayo hair care stuff. But I won t go near first impressions count if I get to look further or not . A lot of the boxes don't speak to me and they have been my better judgment on seeing the boxes once arrived.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 20, 2014)

tempted to buy the sun box, especially with the 12 extra points in my account.....


----------



## eugiegenie (May 20, 2014)

hahaha their shipping details are really lagged....i received my luckybox last week but i only JUST received the shipping details -.-


----------



## Luxx22 (May 20, 2014)

I have some boxes being delivered today!!! Not sure which ones.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 20, 2014)

I just picked up the Oriental Medicine box x 2. (one is a gift) and the Whole Grain box.

NO MORE MEMEBOXES for me for a while.

However I know have 15 points in my account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2014)

> *Memebox Oriental Medicine*
> 
> [Get a Memebox Oriental Medicine and Earn 5 Reward Points]
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2014)

> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-milk?acc=d2ddea18f00665ce8623e36bd4e3c7c5
> 
> *Memebox Milk*
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 20, 2014)

> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/memebox-whole-grain?acc=d2ddea18f00665ce8623e36bd4e3c7c5
> 
> *Memebox Whole Grain*
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2014)

So…  I decided to see what they've released lately to see if I can see any pattern.  I know I'm missing some, but on my first go-around on Facebook (I know I'm missing some and may not have all the dates correct), I'm finding that it looks a little like this (in reversed chronological order)


20th -- Oriental Medicine, Milk, Whole Grains
19th -- Waxing, Summer, Footcare
14th -- Scentbox (Grapefruit, Rose, Baby Powder) and Colorbox (Red, Orange, Blue)
13th -- Green Tea
10th -- Honey, All-in-One, Dermo Cosmetics
8th -- Fermented Cosmetics, #14
7th -- Gangnam Style
6th -- Mini #3

At the speed they're going, I'm feeling even better about not jumping on board immediately just to get *a* Memebox.  I can wait until one that feels *right* comes along!  (And now watch them come out with Strawberry, Peach, Cherry, and Plum boxes tomorrow.  I'll *have* to get all of those!)

ETA:  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  I just watched the video for the 10-Minute box.  That song?  It's a cover (by Nouvelle Vague) of a fairly well-known song by the Dead Kennedys.  The first few lines of the song are: "Went to a party/I danced all night/I had sixteen beers and I started up a fight."  The chorus and song title:  "Too drunk to f*ck."  I listened to a *lot* of Dead Kennedys in high school and college.  And post-college.  And last summer.  Basically, for the past thirty years.  I would know those opening lines *anywhere*.


----------



## rachelshine (May 20, 2014)

Gahh, still have these 12 points burning a hole in my pocket. None of the boxes released today interest me greatly, tho I am still leaning towards Lucky Box #5, mostly for the amaze cream cheese moisturizer.


----------



## Saffyra (May 20, 2014)

I now have 19 points waiting to be spent.  I bought the boxes for the points (sorta)...  I might have issues.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I now have 19 points waiting to be spent.  I bought the boxes for the points (sorta)...  I might have issues.


lol. I thought you actually saved up points from before. they are tricking you to buy more boxes!! haiz.


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2014)

I hope they do not do anymore food or scent themes for a while - lol

although a coffee box would put me over the edge.  I am glad I can afford these, but the point is - I don't even HAVE one yet!!  lol


----------



## LadyManah (May 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they do not do anymore food or scent themes for a while - lol
> 
> although a coffee box would put me over the edge.  I am glad I can afford these, but the point is - I don't even HAVE one yet!!  lol


I am resisting all boxes, but if they put up a coffee box or tea tree box, it would be instant buys for me &gt;__&lt;


----------



## Courtnee (May 21, 2014)

Well, I definitely would like to buy more boxes, but, I only have seven points in my account and I can't buy anything with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How do you get discounts with only one box? I have read some people buying boxes with only 12 bucks, how's this please?

Thanks to anyone who helps my confusion, I happen to get confused a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Well, I definitely would like to buy more boxes, but, I only have seven points in my account and I can't buy anything with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How do you get discounts with only one box? I have read some people buying boxes with only 12 bucks, how's this please?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who helps my confusion, I happen to get confused a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they accumulated the points from previous memebox purchases/ memepoint bonuses. Example is when you buy the milk/wholegrain/ oriental box and get $5 for each purchase.

Log in your account and go to the memepoints tab on the left, I think they listed out which boxes can earn you points. 

Also memebox sends survey forms via email (when you purchase a box) for a specific product, and the review earns you a point or two.

You can also lookout for codes on the blogosphere. These give you $3 discounts typically.

People who are new to memebox earns 2 points plus referral points.

Memebox used to award us bonuses that we can accumulate, but not anymore. The latest strategy of "expiring within 24 hours" forces us to make quick purchases and clear out new boxes..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Page 300!! Are we addicted to this thread or the memebox??!  :wub:  *


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Well, I definitely would like to buy more boxes, but, I only have seven points in my account and I can't buy anything with that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How do you get discounts with only one box? I have read some people buying boxes with only 12 bucks, how's this please?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who helps my confusion, I happen to get confused a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Most people meant that they had 12 points in their account, which equals $12. Some boxes do end up being around $12 after taking 12 points off, though, since many boxes are $23 (23-12 = $11).

There are a few $3 codes floating around the Internet, try Googling "Memebox coupon" or something like that. They can only be used once, though, no matter which code it is. Otherwise, there aren't any one box discounts at the moment, only the bundle coupon (which is $5 for three boxes).


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2014)

Ladies due to the size of this thread I've started several other threads to discuss specific boxes. Please use those threads to discuss those particular boxes. If there isn't a specific box thread up let me know and I can start one OR you can create one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This thread maybe subject to closing at any time due to the size.


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Can we have a part 2 of this thread? It'd be good to keep a thread for general memebox discussion


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 21, 2014)

I just got an email from Memebox responding to an email I sent them APRIL 15th.  :blink:


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

i would like a general chatter thread as i only watch this one and the spoilers as the chat is too fragmented with so many other threads and i lose track.


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i would like a general chatter thread as i only watch this one and the spoilers as the chat is too fragmented with so many other threads and i lose track.


Me too! I only follow this thread and the spoiler one. There is way too many threads and I rather just check one than lots of different ones.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got an email from Memebox responding to an email I sent them APRIL 15th.  :blink:


me too yesterday but that had been answered ,the more important one still remains unanswered,


----------



## Courtnee (May 21, 2014)

Okay, @@Jane George and @@sharksoul24, I totally agree with you both.

Plus, there are WAY TO MANY boxes that people will post about, but yep, I would love a second part to this general thread.

Please with a cherry on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i would like a general chatter thread as i only watch this one and the spoilers as the chat is too fragmented with so many other threads and i lose track.


so true,if you have to only comment on certain threads it will be pointless.as each thread is about multiple boxes in a group, a random chat thread is what has made the group.the main thread is for info and gossip. general chat,and the fact certain products cross over in all boxes will we need to copy and paste to ll threads just so everyone can see it. to me since the  new forum set up the fact you can't add photos as easy as before just stops me adding full stop as it doesnt like when i try, we post photos to make it people aware new and old what they are receiving as its not a normal sub box. to lose this thread would kill the memebox area drastically.i don't want to post the same thing in 40+threads just incase someone has missed it,


----------



## Courtnee (May 21, 2014)

So true @@Lorna ljblog, girl, I suppose great minds think alike.

We all have the same general idea.


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

you girls are so right. we didnt think this tru when the forum was revamped. 

maybe just 1 general discussion thread, 1 memebox global (original) thread, 1 superbox thread, 1 luckybox thread and 1 'others' (minibox, nakedbox) thread. The others that can remain are the rules, spoilers, schedule, suggestion and rehab thread. So we have 9 in total..


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2014)

I totally understand why you folks would like to keep it to one thread however people who are looking for information on Memeboxes are going to be turned off by having to wade through a thread with over 6000 posts (as of my reply I'm seeing 6012 posts). This isn't fair to those wanting to find information on specific boxes which is why this thread may close in favor of multiple threads discussing the multiple boxes. As the Community Manager I have to take into consideration other factors such as other members and even non-members looking for info. Even if I split the threads into 1 global, 1 superbox, 1 lucky, etc eventually the threads will become too big and too cluttered for any useful information to be found. As I said, I totally get why having one thread is nice but at the same time it's also exclusive to new members or people wanting to find information easily.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

Surely if a person is looking for info let's say superboxes . They go to superbox thread and up on the tittle top post all the info is there sothey can learn that they are a limited edition box go along with a theme or brand only. They are fullsize only products . You don't tend to come into the main thread for that. But then on the other hand you are saying by splitting the threads they will become too large also. So are you then driving people away because people will not bother commenting at all on any post. All the posts at the top are pinned and not even used as they are in the future the threads in ise are pushed to the bottom or next page out the way. Maybe there should be a pinned post with the write up to memebox on the ins and outs so everyone new and old can read and understand . To be fair this is not like other threads and boxes it is not a subscription box as such it's buy as you need or want. Hence why all these threads don't work as such and people won't be commenting daily on them until 2 weeks after shipping of which could be 6 months away.


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Surely if a person is looking for info let's say superboxes . They go to superbox thread and up on the tittle top post all the info is there sothey can learn that they are a limited edition box go along with a theme or brand only. They are fullsize only products . You don't tend to come into the main thread for that. But then on the other hand you are saying by splitting the threads they will become too large also. So are you then driving people away because people will not bother commenting at all on any post. All the posts at the top are pinned and not even used as they are in the future the threads in ise are pushed to the bottom or next page out the way. Maybe there should be a pinned post with the write up to memebox on the ins and outs so everyone new and old can read and understand . To be fair this is not like other threads and boxes it is not a subscription box as such it's buy as you need or want. Hence why all these threads don't work as such and people won't be commenting daily on them until 2 weeks after shipping of which could be 6 months away.


I agree this thread will not be an obstacle for people looking for information of a specific box - the box-specific posts are all out there! This thread is now becoming a general discussion of all the things about memebox. I do not want this thread to be closed but if it has to due to its size, I'd like a second part of this thread so our discussion can continue. There are many discussions in this thread that just don't fit into a certain box e.g. points, shipping, oohs and ahhhs about new releases, asking for suggestions etc etc. 

And I don't understand why pin the empty new threads up either, it's kinda annoying actually lol! There can be a "new arrival" thread that is pinned and let people look at what are the new releases (and perhaps link to the individual box-specific threads), if it is a sort of promotion/advertisement done for Memebox.



zadidoll said:


> Even if I split the threads into 1 global, 1 superbox, 1 lucky, etc eventually the threads will become too big and too cluttered for any useful information to be found. As I said, I totally get why having one thread is nice but at the same time it's also exclusive to new members or people wanting to find information easily.


It is hard to navigate if threads are too big but the same applies when they are too fragmented! Actually our model was to have separate threads for regular memeboxes (Global memebox) and then 1 for all Luckyboxes, 1 for each Special Edition Memebox and 1 for all superboxes. All the "sequal" boxes (e.g. Memebox Hair and Body ver. 2) are under the original thread i.e. the Hair and Body Memebox thread. I think we are all more or less content about the way it is now. Of course recently with so many superboxes being churned out we can probabaly have 1 for each Superbox. 

Btw can the box-specific threads be named more systematically? I mean from the name "Oriental Medicine" no one's gonna know whether it is a special edition memebox or a themed superbox. Who knows if they'll come up with a superbox version of it later? Then it'd be confusing if one does come up. And also I thought we had consensus that sequal boxes are under one thread so I feel a bit puzzled at Pore Care ver.2 Superbox being a separate thread.... idk it just seems even more confusing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 21, 2014)

cheriii said:


> I agree this thread will not be an obstacle for people looking for information of a specific box - the box-specific posts are all out there! This thread is now becoming a general discussion of all the things about memebox. I do not want this thread to be closed but if it has to due to its size, I'd like a second part of this thread so our discussion can continue. There are many discussions in this thread that just don't fit into a certain box e.g. points, shipping, oohs and ahhhs about new releases, asking for suggestions etc etc.
> 
> [/size]


Yes! I don't want to go ohhh and ahhh (xD) in 4 different threads, it will get confusing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

you could call it 'memebox random chitter chatter'


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I like the big meme general thread - there is a sephora thread like that - where it is general chatter - and then the one that is designed for codes only and VIBR only.

BTW - I JUST got my first TRACKING email!!!   For luckybox 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

cheriii said:


> I agree this thread will not be an obstacle for people looking for information of a specific box - the box-specific posts are all out there! This thread is now becoming a general discussion of all the things about memebox. I do not want this thread to be closed but if it has to due to its size, I'd like a second part of this thread so our discussion can continue. There are many discussions in this thread that just don't fit into a certain box e.g. points, shipping, oohs and ahhhs about new releases, asking for suggestions etc etc.
> 
> And I don't understand why pin the empty new threads up either, it's kinda annoying actually lol! There can be a "new arrival" thread that is pinned and let people look at what are the new releases (and perhaps link to the individual box-specific threads), if it is a sort of promotion/advertisement done for Memebox.
> 
> ...


I agree on the pinning of the meme boxes.  They should be done by  Lucky, Super, Meme boxes, just like meme categories them.

They churn out so many that to pin all of them, well, I will have to scroll down to read other threads.  Perhaps they shouldn't be pinned either - I am not sure why they are being pinned, as they will either get activity and stay up on top, or no activity, due to lack of interest - just like the general subscription boxes - the boxes are not pinned there - either people are subbing to them or they aren't.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

how do you track these packages?  I get this site that is in Korean, wanting me to download easykeytec cab exe - and since I cannot read Korean, I am not going to download this thing without knowing it is safe.  There isn't a lot out there on this executable.

any suggestions or advice?


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you track these packages?  I get this site that is in Korean, wanting me to download easykeytec cab exe - and since I cannot read Korean, I am not going to download this thing without knowing it is safe.  There isn't a lot out there on this executable.
> 
> any suggestions or advice?


go to us.memebox.com then go to ur account then click on view ur order. you will see a side bar saying track your order.

just click on the link and hopefully it will direct you to the tracking page.


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

hit the right button on both dialogue boxes


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> go to us.memebox.com then go to ur account then click on view ur order. you will see a side bar saying track your order.
> 
> just click on the link and hopefully it will direct you to the tracking page.


yes, but it is asking me to download an executable in korean....this is the page that it directs me to http://www.epost.go.kr/comm/easykeytec/easykeytec_install_plugins.html

I cannot read Korean, this is something that there isn't a lot of information out there on.  I just went to USPS and plugged in the number that they gave me in the email - I believe it will track it okay there

 
in-transit
 

Product &amp; Tracking InformationPostal Product:
First-Class Package International Service
Features:
International Letter
 Date &amp; Time
Status of Item
Location
May 21, 2014 , 8:57 am

Acceptance KOREA REPUBLIC OF

  Your item was accepted at 8:57 am on May 21, 2014 in KOREA REPUBLIC OF.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> hit the right button on both dialogue boxes


thank you!!  I misunderstood at first, but I see now what you are saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

teaser video is up for the blue box


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!!  I misunderstood at first, but I see now what you are saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sorry right as in direction but as in correct.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

Ive just realized, everything I've gotten so far in Memebox has been moisturizers , my fiance' has been going through my stash and was asking me "Why so many moisturizers?" *shrug*


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ive just realized, everything I've gotten so far in Memebox has been moisturizers , my fiance' has been going through my stash and was asking me "Why so many moisturizers?" *shrug*


that's the aftemath of memeboxes!! so what products that has Hyluaronic acid that you're eyeing for?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> that's the aftemath of memeboxes!! so what products that has Hyluaronic acid that you're eyeing for?


Pure liquid form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> something different other than another moisturizer,  my face feels like a baby's butt, and its creeping me out.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

like after using hyluaronic products? darn now I want to try some cream that contains hyluaronic too. I want smoother skin without the need to put makeup on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!!  I misunderstood at first, but I see now what you are saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I copy and paste the tracking number into USPS's tracking site and it works great.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

Im deabating to get the all-in-one superbox now that it has an spf product in it since the summer box will not ship until july. I need some opinions from those who bought this box. why did you guys decide to buy this box?


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 21, 2014)

For persons curious about oriental medicine cosmetics, I found out about these products browsing www.en/koreadepart.com/ see category oriental medicine.

I never knew this type of products so will order the memebox oriental medicine.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

cheriii said:


> I agree this thread will not be an obstacle for people looking for information of a specific box - the box-specific posts are all out there! This thread is now becoming a general discussion of all the things about memebox. I do not want this thread to be closed but if it has to due to its size, I'd like a second part of this thread so our discussion can continue. There are many discussions in this thread that just don't fit into a certain box e.g. points, shipping, oohs and ahhhs about new releases, asking for suggestions etc etc.
> 
> And I don't understand why pin the empty new threads up either, it's kinda annoying actually lol! There can be a "new arrival" thread that is pinned and let people look at what are the new releases (and perhaps link to the individual box-specific threads), if it is a sort of promotion/advertisement done for Memebox.
> 
> ...


I have a few boxes so on my spread sheet it is labelled global box, superbox,lucky box, limited edition ,naked box, theme boxes are either limited or superboxes as are the hair , oily , pore etc.

you know where to look as that is how memebox have labelled them


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

have they stopped doing naked boxes?  I did a search on naked yesterday, and nothing came up.  Last week, there were some (sold out, but they were there..)


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

As I posted in the main thread, the song in the video is a cover (by Nouvelle Vague) of a punk classic from the Dead Kennedys called "Too Drunk to F***." This is more than slightly hilarious to me considering the point of the box!


----------



## migasa (May 21, 2014)

I love these cosmetics!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2014)

I talked it over with my own boss and the mods. This thread is locked and a new thread will start for general Memebox discussion. I know this is not going to be a popular decision however non-members looking for specific information and other members wanting to participate but who may feel intimated by such threads of 300+ pages with 6000+ posts. (In regards to the Sephora thread... I've shut that down once due to size and will be looking to see if it's time to start new threads on those as well.)

What will happen is there will be a new general discussion thread created however individual box talk will go into individual threads. This will also happen with the spoilers thread since individual spoilers can go into the individual threads as well. In the general thread the first post will contain links to the individual threads so it'll be easy to find the links. Again, I know this won't be a popular decision and know Memebox isn't a monthly subscription service like Ipsy or Birchbox so the individual box discussion threads will be slightly different. It's just the way it's got to be and one of the few times I will override what a group of members want to what is best for the site as a whole.


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2014)

Memebox general discussion continued from Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service. Please keep this thread spoiler free and individual box discussion in the appropriate threads if there are individual box threads.
 
*About Memebox*



> _*"Memebox Global"-* Their classic box. They cost about $23.99 (+shipping) and are usually the most popular Filled with 4-10 products (usually it's around 6-8) that are full size or deluxe sample size. These boxes are always a good bet if you're unsure!_
> 
> _*Luckybox -* This is a box that is filled with products from past memeboxes. (the ones above) This is a great option if you're new to memebox and want to try out some of the products from the past boxes. The Luckybox is usually filled with more products as well._
> 
> ...


 
*Memeboxes*


Memebox Global #1
Memebox Global #2
Memebox Global #3
Memebox Global #4
Memebox Global #5
Memebox Global #6
Memebox Global #7
Memebox Global #8
Memebox Global #9
Memebox Global #10
Memebox Global #11
Memebox Global #12
Memebox Global #13
Memebox #14
 
Mini #1
Mini #2
Mini #3
 
Scentbox #1 ROSE
Scentbox #2 BABYPOWDER
Scentbox #3 GRAPEFRUIT
 
Colorbox #1 RED
Colorbox #2 ORANGE
Colorbox #3 BLUE
 
Memebox from Nature
Memebox From Nature &amp; Mask Edition #2
 
Memebox The Mask Edition
Memebox The Mask Edition #2
Memebox The Mask Edition #3
 
Memebox for Hair &amp; Body
Memebox for Hair &amp; Body Ver.2
 
10 Minute Box
 
Memebox by banila co.
 
Memebox for him
Memebox for him #2
 
Memebox Free From Oil &amp; Troubles
 
Memebox Make Up Edition
 
Memebox Milk
 
Memebox Office Essentials
 
Memebox Oriental Medicine
 
Memebox Whole Grain
*Superboxes*


Superbox #1
Superbox #2
Superbox #3
Superbox #4
Superbox #5
Superbox #6
Superbox #7
Superbox #8
Superbox #9
Superbox #10
Superbox #11
Superbox #12
Superbox #13
Superbox #14
Superbox #15
Superbox #16
Superbox #17
Superbox #18
Superbox #19
Superbox #20
Superbox #21
Superbox #22
Superbox #23
Superbox #24
Superbox #25
*Luckyboxes*


Luckybox #1
Luckybox #2
Luckybox #3
Luckybox #4
Luckybox #5 
*Naked Boxes*


Nakedbox #1
Nakedbox #2
Nakedbox #3
Nakedbox #4
Nakedbox #5
Nakedbox #6
Nakedbox #7
Nakedbox #8
Nakedbox #9
Nakedbox #10
Nakedbox #11
Nakedbox #12
Nakedbox #13
Nakedbox #14
Nakedbox #15
 
Nakedbox Mother's Day Special
*Shipping*


Memebox Shipping Schedule


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

thank you for starting this thread, zadidoll!


----------



## rachelshine (May 21, 2014)

Thank you! 

@@biancardi I think the Naked box I ordered (#15) is now sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Well, at least we have a thread now!

Continuing discussion from the last post:

@ - Yes I’ve realize almost everybox I received comes with a moisturizer! And there are two of them in the luckybox 5 that I’m gonna receive soon... And although I have used quite a number of hyaluronic acid themed products, I’ve actually never seen it in pure liquid form!

@@LiLy07 - I didn’t order the all-in-one box due to my tight budget but I actually want it very much! It’s very appealing to a person who wants to sleep a bit more in the morning before going for lectures by shortening the time for morning skincare and makeup!


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

thankyou for this thread


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

personally i seem to have loads of cleansers tbh. enough to test them into 2015 so far


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

I have loads of cleansers too. My lb5 and missha box arrived so a few moisturisers in those to use .

I ordered the all in one box looking for balms, creams , multi use products can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

I think following memebox is going to be so much more difficult now, I may just stop buying from them.  More money for me, I just cannot keep up with that many threads--I could only do the main one and the spoiler one before.  Oh well.


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

thank you @@zadidoll this is perfect.


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

I really like the spoilers posted on the Honey box. I might get it and make it my last box for awhile. @[email protected] I have too many face creams.

LB 5 is getting to me fast! Already processed through San Francisco, so I should see it within the next 2 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do prefer the standard shipping... I think that's half of what is preventing me from buying the honey box, because I get the fermented box shipped on the same day and I know they'll probably upgrade to DHL and I'll randomly have a DHL guy showing up...I'm really OCD about packages/shipping, lol.


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> personally i seem to have loads of cleansers tbh. enough to test them into 2015 so far


Yes. I have somehow acquired from Memebox/swaps... 4 Lanoa sulfus soaps, 3 cocoon soaps, bubble cleanser, the caviar cleanser, mool pool cleanser, full-sized re;cipe lemon cleanser, and I'll soon have the green tea cleanser, oh and gokmul care!

I've been using the lanoa soap bar for three months and it is only half gone, lol. I think I'm good for several years...


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

the most barking thing is i have more i have bought to test too so i am swimming in them but at least unopened they should last a while


----------



## Saffyra (May 21, 2014)

My Memebox #10 and Naked Box #14 are in LA!!  Thats two days away!  Eeeee!!

If you want to search for naked boxes, you have to make it one word: nakedbox 

I think all the naked boxes are sold out but one.

@ I bought straight up hyaluronic acid from Memebox.  I'm not sure if it's with this order thats coming or not but I can tell you how it is (if you haven't got yours already).


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I am hoping that they have nice exfoliator in this box, made with oatmeal or something.


----------



## Jane George (May 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My Memebox #10 and Naked Box #14 are in LA!!  Thats two days away!  Eeeee!!
> 
> If you want to search for naked boxes, you have to make it one word: nakedbox
> 
> ...


i got my 10 today and just uploading my wobbly youtube video then off to review it. a good box.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

very interested in what they might put in this one!  hoping for a ginseng product - maybe a facial mask!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I would think they would have the bounce cream cheese in here!!  I am getting luckybox 5, which has that in there, but it seems that this product gets rave reviews - so another one would be good to have on hand


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

#10 is really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I wonder if they are going to give us that grapefruit BB cream?  I thought I had saw that in a previous box.  Not that I want a BB cream, but I am sure that I will get one in all of the many memeboxes I have purchased.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

There's so many memebox threads now lol ...


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I want one of those foot masks!!  I hope those are in the foot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (May 21, 2014)

maybe if we do post spoilers into their threads, maybe we can put it in here that we have posted a spoiler into the specific thread? maybe that would help those who want to follow spoilers?


----------



## NikNik455 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone have a list of whats in the mask box? Thanks


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

I figured since the general Superbox discussion was closed, we could start a Honey Superbox thread! I just ordered it, so I'm excited!



> Superbox #19
> Be the first to review this product
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

Spoiler #1



Spoiler


----------



## LadyManah (May 21, 2014)

I was looking on Korea Depot, and there is also a melted cheese cream from the same brand. I'd like to see that instead of the bounce cheese!


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that they have nice exfoliator in this box, made with oatmeal or something.


Yeah, I'm almost sure they will include an exfoliator and a mask, judging from most whole grain korean items.


----------



## Saffyra (May 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's so many memebox threads now lol ...


I know.  My brain is exploding.  I liked it all in one place.


----------



## ellesnails (May 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think following memebox is going to be so much more difficult now, I may just stop buying from them. More money for me, I just cannot keep up with that many threads--I could only do the main one and the spoiler one before. Oh well.


I agree. There's too many threads to follow. I'll still buy but its really hard to keep up with the discussions. I don't know what's appropriate for the main thread at this point.


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2014)

I like this change. I couldn't keep track of things! It felt like fifty different strings -- all the same color -- were all tangled together in one big ball, and I was expected to keep track of everything. I hated it! This will make it much easier to find information on specific boxes, which is a major thing for me.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

The problem is the wait.  We kinda need a general yakking thread to chat about memeboxes, spoilers, etc.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

that would be good too!!


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I hope they have a honey mask too...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 21, 2014)

mayo hair products, yoghurt cooling masks.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

In Mask Edition #2:

SN Yew Tree Stem Cell Perfect Calming Soothing Mask x 2

LJH Tea Tree Mask x 2

Keyskin Gold Hydro Gel Eye &amp; Spot Patch (60 eye patches + 30 spot patches)

Leaders Insolution Mask Sheet - Bio Medicuring Mask Aqua Dressing

Leaders Insolution Mask Sheet - Coconut Bio Mask With Tomato

Purederm Exfoliating Foot Mask

Pure Smile Choosy Lip Pack - Fruit

I believe the first edition was very similar to this edition.

Also, I really love the leaders insolution masks! I usually put them on for over the time suggested, like an hour (or until they start drying up at the edges, whichever comes first). Makes a HUGE difference, for me. My face actually and truly seems brighter after using them (temporarily, of course).


----------



## veritazy (May 21, 2014)

Not sure if they meant scent as in body mist/ pefume/ scented lotion sense or as a scent in skincare and makeup. But this is certainly interesting!

Going to have to wait for a long time before I can get my hands on my meme items~ (away in another country :drive:  )


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

It's a change, but it's not necessarily a bad one. It'll just take some getting used to. We can chat about the new releases here, and if a spoiler comes up we can mention it here and redirect to the appropriate thread -- say, "There's a new Honey Superbox spoiler, check it out!" I imagine a few comments about the spoiler could be made on this thread but would be expected to remain, for the most part, in the Honey Superbox thread. If you quickly click on all of the thread titles so that they are unbolded at first, it makes it a lot easier to keep track of everything, and more organized looking as well.

Alternatively, you can always subscribe to the threads of the boxes you are most interested in, and then once in a while peek into the other threads to see spoilers.


----------



## Taleez (May 21, 2014)

There is a Naked box 16 available now!!! I might get it strictly because of the being bling cream which I am loving right now and is a perfect match for my skin. Also the cream that is in it is worth $67!


----------



## Taleez (May 21, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to purchase Dr. G products? I am in Canada and I am in love with the Bing Bling cream and want to try some other products. I can get the new Naked box# 16 (They put up 16-19) but I might want to try and get something else.... So if you know of a website I could order it from please let me know.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The problem is the wait.  We kinda need a general yakking thread to chat about memeboxes, spoilers, etc.


Is this not the thread to do that? If not whats this thread for than?


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not sure if they meant scent as in body mist/ pefume/ scented lotion sense or as a scent in skincare and makeup. But this is certainly interesting!
> 
> Going to have to wait for a long time before I can get my hands on my meme items~ (away in another country :drive:  )


they state this at the site



> [SIZE=medium]Exploding with vitamin-C and antioxidants, Memebox Grapefruit will revitalize your body and put an end to all your sluggish days[/SIZE]
> 
> *SCENTBOX*
> 
> Scentbox is an assortment of beauty items that correlates with our box by box scent themes to bring you a truly_scent-sational_ experience. Our Scentbox is arranged with 3 to 4 full products and deluxe samples of the respective scent, so try out each box to discover your true signature scent!


so - I am taking it to be not only the scent, but they may include products that have Vit C in them as well.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

See the new Nakedboxes here.

Gotta say, I feel a little proud of myself whenever a batch of boxes comes out and I don't feel the need to order any of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 21, 2014)

No! Not Dr. G products!!! I love their BB creams too much! I have severe autoimmune issues and even though I am on immunosuppressants, I still react to so many things including most foundations and BB creams--but Dr. G products rock. How about a Dr. G box Memebox????


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is this not the thread to do that? If not whats this thread for than?


there are a lot of rules for this thread - see opening post.  We aren't supposed to use this thread for spoilers or box discussions if there is already a thread on the box.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> See the new Nakedboxes here.
> 
> Gotta say, I feel a little proud of myself whenever a batch of boxes comes out and I don't feel the need to order any of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just wasn't tempted either with the nakedboxes.

which worries me a bit.  Because if I KNEW what was in the boxes I purchased before I ordered them,  would I have ordered them?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just wasn't tempted either with the nakedboxes.
> 
> which worries me a bit.  Because if I KNEW what was in the boxes I purchased before I ordered them,  would I have ordered them?


I'm thinking no, cause I probably won't have...some of them. I mean, if you ordered any kind of sub box, KNOWING what would be in them, I don't think as much people would sign up for one. That's the glory about sub boxes, and how it brings people in, the unknown, the surprise. Knowing what's in the boxes before you even order one, gives one's self to argue about weather or not they need it, = lots of room to not purchase. I remember when I was new to Memebox, I HAD to have everyone they released, and than it slowed down, and down and here Iam, not really fazed much, they have to release an absolute amazing box like , a Holika Holika Super Super box for 39$ or a Laneige box for me to shell out anymore cash. I do still keep an eye on there new releases and such though.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

It's a funny psychological phenomenon where you actually like things you've spent money on (especially a significant amount of money) than things you haven't spent money on (or didn't spend much money on). Think about how many times you've heard someone say, from a sub box, "I never would have bought this on my on, but I actually kind of like this"! It's not just because they genuinely like it -- they do -- but it's also human nature to justify our actions. "If I didn't like it, I wouldn't have spent money on it!"

The entire thrill of sub boxes is of surprise, and for Memebox specifically, it's getting products most of us could never get our hands on otherwise. It's also getting a good value of items, with a catch that we can't pick the items ourselves. Then there's a community aspect -- would I really be buying so many Memeboxes if I hated everyone who posted in this subforum, or simply never joined the website? I think this subforum does a great job of hyping us up to buy buy buy.

I mean, let's get real here: sub boxes are _non-essentials_. Even if everyone should use moisturizer/sunscreen/whathaveyou, it's not like we'll die without them, or otherwise there's plenty of inexpensive alternatives at the local drug store. I make a lot of quips about running out of money thanks to Memebox, but I just mean "I'm running out of excess spending money", not that I'm running out of money for bills or anything! I sincerely hope that anyone who is dipping into essentials (groceries, bill payments, etc) for Memebox sits for a second and thinks about their choices, because there will _always_ be another Memebox around the corner for you to buy when you have enough money.

At the very least, we do get some miniscule amount of choice as opposed to a monthly subscription.

(As a side note, I feel like the Nakedboxes aren't worth nearly as much as the other boxes, most of the time. Is that just me? Maybe it's the amount of dupes that gets to me.)


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

It isn't a money problem with me - it is a hording issue!! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> It's a funny psychological phenomenon where you actually like things you've spent money on (especially a significant amount of money) than things you haven't spent money on (or didn't spend much money on). Think about how many times you've heard someone say, from a sub box, "I never would have bought this on my on, but I actually kind of like this"! It's not just because they genuinely like it -- they do -- but it's also human nature to justify our actions. "If I didn't like it, I wouldn't have spent money on it!"
> 
> The entire thrill of sub boxes is of surprise, and for Memebox specifically, it's getting products most of us could never get our hands on otherwise. It's also getting a good value of items, with a catch that we can't pick the items ourselves. Then there's a community aspect -- would I really be buying so many Memeboxes if I hated everyone who posted in this subforum, or simply never joined the website? I think this subforum does a great job of hyping us up to buy buy buy.
> 
> ...


for the nakedbox comment, its because you can see the items lol psychological.If I saw a nature box spoiler BEFORE i purchased it, I wouldnt had bought it, it had a dupe lanoa soap in it, that was one of the spoilers as well.


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Just woke up and approximately after 5 hours the email was sent nakedbox #16 is sold out! Wow! Well some of the items caught my eyes e.g. the Chosungah gel and Re:cipe CC cream but looking at the whole box it's not that attractive with the dupes and also the item selections, so I think i can safely say I'll pass these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (except memebox bombards us with yet another 5 points which I usually will succumb to buying...well i am working hard on resisting points)


----------



## cheriii (May 21, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> It's a change, but it's not necessarily a bad one. It'll just take some getting used to. We can chat about the new releases here, and if a spoiler comes up we can mention it here and redirect to the appropriate thread -- say, "There's a new Honey Superbox spoiler, check it out!" I imagine a few comments about the spoiler could be made on this thread but would be expected to remain, for the most part, in the Honey Superbox thread. If you quickly click on all of the thread titles so that they are unbolded at first, it makes it a lot easier to keep track of everything, and more organized looking as well.
> 
> Alternatively, you can always subscribe to the threads of the boxes you are most interested in, and then once in a while peek into the other threads to see spoilers.


You're right I think that's how we deal wirh the change. Let's not let the newly imposed restrictions on this thread inhibit our discussion (and mood).

I'm gonna do the same if I post spoilers - to the box-specific thread and mention it here in the main thread (part 2).


----------



## Saffyra (May 21, 2014)

I do like the fact that they have Naked Boxes, though.  Partly because I can see and RESIST!  It also gives those of us who missed out on a lot of the earlier boxes a chance to snag a few items we normally wouldn't be able to get.  That's what I did with Naked Box #14.  I had been so bummed i missed out on Memebox #7 but then I snagged the Slowganic cleansers in the Naked Box!

I highly agree that without this thread I would NOT have purchased as much as I have.  Which isn't much compared to some of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But with this thread I know about all the new Memepoints and the deals and the special codes.  Which means I buy more!

Not knowing what is going to be in my box is definitely part of the fun.  Not being able to get some of those items without getting them in a Memebox ALSO makes it fun.  Nothing wrong with getting unusual, hard to get items added to my stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That said, its going to take years to use up all the stuff I have/will have!


----------



## Geek (May 21, 2014)

We went ahead and unlocked the locked threads.


----------



## yunii (May 21, 2014)

Yeah~~~ it is unlocked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

thank you @@Director!!!


----------



## Geek (May 21, 2014)

Yes, we have unlocked the locked threads.  The new organization that was set up today by @@zadidoll is excellent and, if you can, follow it


----------



## LisaLeah (May 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think following memebox is going to be so much more difficult now, I may just stop buying from them.  More money for me, I just cannot keep up with that many threads--I could only do the main one and the spoiler one before.  Oh well.


I agree. It's too much work to follow all the different boxes in a zillion different threads. It ruins the flow.


----------



## zadidoll (May 21, 2014)

I've gone ahead and merged all the threads back into one giant thread since it's "easier" for people who are already participating in.


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Argh, whole grain box is kinda speaking to me.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Argh, whole grain box is kinda speaking to me.


Mega exfoliation. I understand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

LOL telepathic memeboxes! I hear them saying "come here and bring me homeeee~" all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

oh my ,the thread is back to normal, feels like home again. my main thread to go to ,I'm not buying any naked boxes, i only got box1 for the cheese cream i now have 5,the boxes have to be really something or interesting to what i like to buy, of course if they do a 2 for1 I'm gonna buy then gift the box i don't need as its cheaper.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

did anyone get 3 memepoints from their greenteabox purchase?. I randomly got 3 memepoints. it says for the greentea item replacement even though the box has not been shipped yet.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

yes, I just saw that.    Since I don't know what it is in the box, other than the face cleansing oil (and I won't be upset if that is what they are replacing for me), I guess it doesn't matter!!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I just saw that.    Since I don't know what it is in the box, other than the face cleansing oil (and I won't be upset if that is what they are replacing for me), I guess it doesn't matter!!


same here. I wish they will give out more memepoints. I need those points!


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

i got some for my box 11 delay. tbh the new date suited me better but glad they did it for 4 day delay


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

we got 10 more points guys!! this is the sign to order my all in one box yay!!


----------



## flushblush (May 22, 2014)

I've been lurking here for awhile, assuring myself that I'd wait until I get my last Glossybox before trying out Memebox... but thanks to this thread, the spoiler thread, and the review thread, I totally caved and bought my first Memebox just now: Luckybox #5. I just heard too many good things about what's in there and had to try them (despite being fairly happy with my current skincare routine, I just gotta tinker with it sometimes - can't help it). They gave me 10 points for signing up when I was expecting only 2, plus I used one of those coupon codes for $3. I feel a little badly for hesitating on the rather expensive Tonymoly box when it was restocked, because I missed out when I apparently could have gotten a deal on it - BUT I am super excited for my Luckybox and the unexpected, awesome discount!  Now I hope my skin doesn't hate me for messing with it again! And I hope my wallet doesn't hate me for breaking the seal on what I've heard is a very dangerously addictive portal...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've been lurking here for awhile, assuring myself that I'd wait until I get my last Glossybox before trying out Memebox... but thanks to this thread, the spoiler thread, and the review thread, I totally caved and bought my first Memebox just now: Luckybox #5. I just heard too many good things about what's in there and had to try them (despite being fairly happy with my current skincare routine, I just gotta tinker with it sometimes - can't help it). They gave me 10 points for signing up when I was expecting only 2, plus I used one of those coupon codes for $3. I feel a little badly for hesitating on the rather expensive Tonymoly box when it was restocked, because I missed out when I apparently could have gotten a deal on it - BUT I am super excited for my Luckybox and the unexpected, awesome discount!  Now I hope my skin doesn't hate me for messing with it again! And I hope my wallet doesn't hate me for breaking the seal on what I've heard is a very dangerously addictive portal...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


welcome to the memebox club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

Oh my memebox why you so evil......my worst enemy to frugality are memepoints!


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've been lurking here for awhile, assuring myself that I'd wait until I get my last Glossybox before trying out Memebox... but thanks to this thread, the spoiler thread, and the review thread, I totally caved and bought my first Memebox just now: Luckybox #5. I just heard too many good things about what's in there and had to try them (despite being fairly happy with my current skincare routine, I just gotta tinker with it sometimes - can't help it). They gave me 10 points for signing up when I was expecting only 2, plus I used one of those coupon codes for $3. I feel a little badly for hesitating on the rather expensive Tonymoly box when it was restocked, because I missed out when I apparently could have gotten a deal on it - BUT I am super excited for my Luckybox and the unexpected, awesome discount! Now I hope my skin doesn't hate me for messing with it again! And I hope my wallet doesn't hate me for breaking the seal on what I've heard is a very dangerously addictive portal...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha welcome aboard! Luckybox5 is really a nice box, i ordered it too (despite having 3 out of the 4 previously released luckyboxes) and waiting for it to be delivered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (May 22, 2014)

I received 16 pts - 10 for 24hrs, 3 for box 11 &amp; 3 for green tea. So I caved &amp; bought the oriental box - now I have another 5 pts - oh dear.....


----------



## AsianGirl (May 22, 2014)

Well I logged into my account after seeing the email about the extra 10 memepts for the next 24hrs (I received my email ~10am Eastern).. and saw I had 18 pts to spend, the highest ever in my balance.

Therefore, I had no problems justifying buying the All-in-One box that's been sitting in my Wishlist since its announcement.

A quick Heads-up: I searched for some more $3 off codes via google and even though they were 'supposed' to expire 31May, none of the ones I tried (I found 4 other codes) were valid, even though I had not used them before.


----------



## meaganola (May 22, 2014)

I have *cough* a lot of points, but I'm still not sure what to get! If they were to roll out new boxes today, I would probably take that as A Sign that I should get one of those, but I'm thinking part of this might be because they're trying to sell out of the existing boxes before releasing more.


----------



## boxnewbie (May 22, 2014)

AAAhh! 18 points in my account.  I've been soo good not buying boxes for a few days. Now, I gotta buy the summer box that I've beein eyeing for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

after getting free milk via coupon this morning I will stick with the theme and buy milk box all in for about ten pounds uk


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

omg. 18 memepoints!! Woohooo. None of these boxes appeal to me though.


----------



## Sara Faas (May 22, 2014)

AGH!!! 26 memepoints. Ohhh my. I am contemplating that foot box, It would almost even cover shipping....


----------



## rubyjuls (May 22, 2014)

I have 28 meme points, I obviously need to buy a box today (haha, spoken like a try addict), but can't decide if I want to get the Summer Box, the All-in-one box or the Milk box. The summer box will probably be mainly SPF products, right?

Last week I made use of the extra meme points to get the Office Worker, Mask 3, Rose Scent box and Red color box - super excited about them!

Also my Luckybox 5 is supposed to be delivered today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 22, 2014)

*Memebox Oriental Medicine*       *Superbox #24*       *Memebox #14~#16* 

oops I did it again  :lol:

#sorrynotsorry

I had 18 memepoints and earned 5... so why not hahaha


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 22, 2014)

I woke up with 21 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 5 that they gave us before and are valid until Saturday, 6 for the shipping delay of boxes 11 and 10 minutes and 10 that are valid for 24hrs o_o. I recalled someone asking for points before going to bed XD and BAM woke with points lol


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Annnnd I have 27 meme points. There was an item they advertised in the Naked 15 box (RECIPE BY NATURE Slowganic Cleanser- Lemon &amp; Green Tea &amp; Adlay) that's not actually in there so I got an extra 5 points. Oh well! So now I am def thinking I am might pick up Lucky Box 5 (mostly for an extra bounce cream cheese) AND the whole grain! 

*Edit nooooooo my precious lucky box is gone!


----------



## payopayo (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of any $3 discount codes floating around besides 36Q1JG?


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

payopayo said:


> Does anyone know of any $3 discount codes floating around besides 36Q1JG?


I have tried using others but missjexies and they don't work


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have tried using others but missjexies and they don't work


doesnt work for me too except for the MEMEBUNDLE3


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have tried using others but missjexies and they don't work


I think I read somewhere that you could only use one of those $3 off codes for the month of May. Idk?


----------



## justamerelurker (May 22, 2014)

With +10 points, you know i'm going to get something!

I had 22 points (2 new account registered, 5 refer code, 5 promo til sunday and this 10 generous 24h points) + the $3 coupon code. 

I decided to pick up Memebox The Mask Edition 3 (mainly cause it ships the earliest other than the other boxes), and guess what that has 7 points reward.

So breakdown of the payment:

Box $23 + $6.99 = $29.99 

$29.99 - $22 - $3 = $4.99

*So i got the Mask box for $5*

*And 7 memepoints reward...*

*(So if i'm really ~forcing~ it, it means i got this box for free... and i get 2 dollars worth of memepoints... xD)*

Oh Memebox.... So glad i've met you &lt;3


----------



## moosie (May 22, 2014)

Woke up to 21 points, and promptly ordered Oriental Medicine, Memebox 14, and Mask #3.  I used the Memebundle3 code again, so I ended up spending (one penny) less than $50 on three boxes!  Very happy.  I also earned 12 points back immediately from Oriental (5) and Mask 3 (7).


----------



## boxnewbie (May 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have tried using others but missjexies and they don't work


I googled for you guys this should work but I'm not sure if she gets credit for it. Coupon code is VUUCQL.


----------



## LadyManah (May 22, 2014)

Someone decide for me: Pore Superbox 2 or Milk Box?

I have 16 points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I googled for you guys this should work but I'm not sure if she gets credit for it. Coupon code is VUUCQL.


Naah, I think once you use ANY of the $3 variation codes in May, none will work.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 22, 2014)

Woke up to 18 points!  Maybe I'll just get a minibox?  I'm not rolling in cash until tomorrow, so...........  I dunno!  Feel like I should do something!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 22, 2014)

Spoke too soon!! All mini's are sold out!


----------



## boxnewbie (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Naah, I think once you use ANY of the $3 variation codes in May, none will work.


Oh, sorry. Maybe it worked for me because I haven't used it. Now, decisions. Summerbox + Mask box or just Summerbox.  But if add the Mask box, I'll earn 7 points.  Lol!


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Oh man, I have the Whole Grain, Milk, and Orange Color box in my cart now - for 35.99 shipped and earning 10 points!


----------



## Cookiebear23 (May 22, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Someone decide for me: Pore Superbox 2 or Milk Box?
> 
> I have 16 points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pore Superbox if you didn't already order the first one. Milk Box if you already ordered the first Pore Superbox (which I did).

Sprung for all three - Milk, Oriental Medicine and Whole Grains - and got them shipped for $44.99. I had 26 memepoints and promptly got 15 back, haha...

I wonder what the "Green Tea replacement" points were for? Hopefully not the spoiler item!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 22, 2014)

Maybe I should just get a color box for $3 shipped?  Someone help me pick a cheap box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

@@boxnewbie no problem! Thanks for googling though. I tried them all like a mad woman the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@elizabethrose ohh, color box color box!! Heads up, spoiler vid for the blue showed blue eyeshadow LOL. It did show a nice blue nail polish though. I was thinking of maybe orange color box, since coral is my weakness rn.


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Maybe I should just get a color box for $3 shipped?  Someone help me pick a cheap box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep atm colorbox is your best bet considering the price!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@boxnewbie no problem! Thanks for googling though. I tried them all like a mad woman the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@elizabethrose ohh, color box color box!! Heads up, spoiler vid for the blue showed blue eyeshadow LOL. It did show a nice blue nail polish though. I was thinking of maybe orange color box, since coral is my weakness rn.


I know!! Blue was in my favorites but I don't need/want a blue eyeshadow!! Especially if it's sparkly.  My UD Electric Palette has enough blue to cover me for FOREVER!!   :blush:   I was thinking orange because I lurrrveee coral too!  And I don't really need red.  Maybe I'll go orange!  I need to back away from my purple addiction for a minute, so maybe the orange would be a good pick!



cheriii said:


> Yep atm colorbox is your best bet considering the price!


But WHICH COLOR?!? Hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm terrible at making a decision!


----------



## justamerelurker (May 22, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Someone decide for me: Pore Superbox 2 or Milk Box?
> 
> I have 16 points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I say milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 22, 2014)

Question - does it take some time for recently redeemed points to disappear from your account? I just spent my 10 newbie points 2 hours ago on one box, and when I logged in to have another poke around the site, there were still 10 points in my account. I'm assuming they're the points I just spent, but they haven't processed yet?


----------



## justamerelurker (May 22, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Maybe I should just get a color box for $3 shipped?  Someone help me pick a cheap box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know how you feel about getting a cheap box xD 

I say get a color box if you don't want the points to go to waste!

I mean $3... What could go wrong right?


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

I bought milk as my glowmud deals with my pores


----------



## justamerelurker (May 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Question - does it take some time for recently redeemed points to disappear from your account? I just spent my 10 newbie points 2 hours ago on one box, and when I logged in to have another poke around the site, there were still 10 points in my account. I'm assuming they're the points I just spent, but they haven't processed yet?


Maybe you bought a box that had 10 points in reward? Or you can check the Memepoints on your page.

Cause my points are gone immediately after a purchase.


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Question - does it take some time for recently redeemed points to disappear from your account? I just spent my 10 newbie points 2 hours ago on one box, and when I logged in to have another poke around the site, there were still 10 points in my account. I'm assuming they're the points I just spent, but they haven't processed yet?


They just gave everyone 10 bonus points that expire today! They launched in a bunch of new countries so it's a celebration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When you use points on boxes, they disappear from your account immediately.


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

did you buy any boxes that give points back like milk and whole grain boxes?


----------



## flushblush (May 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys - I think I figured it out! I really got 20 points after signing up, but only 10 of them (newbie points) kicked in at the time I made my order. It looks like the other 10 are the 24 hours points. So... now I'm a little tempted to grab another box. Uh oh?


----------



## justamerelurker (May 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks, guys - I think I figured it out! I really got 20 points after signing up, but only 10 of them (newbie points) kicked in at the time I made my order. It looks like the other 10 are the 24 hours points. So... now I'm a little tempted to grab another box. Uh oh?


20 points after signing up!?!?


----------



## boxnewbie (May 22, 2014)

Just got the email regarding the Green Tea box:

'We regret to inform you that the due to some issues that we have been experiencing, the *"RECIPE COSMETICS' Green Tea Cleansing Oil" *that you were expecting to be included in your Superbox #15 Green Tea Box will be replaced with a different product.
 
In an effort to express our regret, we are adding 3 points to your account that you can use for your next purchase. 
 
However, if you have any issues with the "RECIPE COSMETICS' Green Tea Cleansing Oil" being replaced with a different product, and wish to cancel your order, please remember that we are only accepting cancellation emails until May 25th. We cannot cancel any orders after May 25th due to our shipping schedule. '


----------



## moosie (May 22, 2014)

The cleansing oil from the Green Tea Box is the item that's being replaced, I just got an email.  They are subbing something else in, and said you can cancel your order up until May 25th if you want to.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 22, 2014)

would it be weird to get the office essentials box when i don't even need to work?


----------



## flushblush (May 22, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> 20 points after signing up!?!?


Just because of the 24-hour points! And I didn't get to use all 20 points on one box - the 24-hour points only showed up after I used my 10 sign-up points. I'm tempted to get the red colorbox now - is anyone else going for it?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 22, 2014)

Just ordered the Orange Box.. also got an email about the 10 Minute Box saying shipping's been delayed due to handling of specific products/brands.

Just in case I wasn't already weirded out enough by my shmexy 10 Minute Box..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

LOL, maybe it's what the "inside" product is bahah. I seriously can't wait for you to get the box to find out WHAT THAT PRODUCT IS


----------



## Saffyra (May 22, 2014)

Oh bother.   I lost my quote somewhere.

I got the Mask #3, Pore Care #2 and Oriental Medicine yesterday which got me 19 Memepoints.

So today with my extra ten points I got the Summer box which I REALLY wanted today and I saved some points for Memebox #15 when it comes out as a single  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> would it be weird to get the office essentials box when i don't even need to work?


nope i am a housewife and got it. but i write as a hobby so that is really my side job


----------



## eugiegenie (May 22, 2014)

the colour box is cheap, but then i seldom use makeup....so perhaps the office essentials box would be better for me!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 22, 2014)

I ended up NOT buying another box... but I have placed 2 orders in the last couples of weeks with points...

Order #1: Cheek Room Lip Balm (apple) - paid $3.99 out of pocket.

Order #2: Cheek Room Lip &amp; Cheek (pink) - paid Zero out of pocket

I've been pretty broke, so it's been nice ordering little things here and there for very little money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (May 22, 2014)

I'm being good and only grabbed the mask box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really loaded with skincare right now, so I try to limit by Memebox purchases to 1-2 a month max.


----------



## cheriii (May 22, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I ended up NOT buying another box... but I have placed 2 orders in the last couples of weeks with points...
> 
> Order #1: Cheek Room Lip Balm (apple) - paid $3.99 out of pocket.
> 
> ...


Oh wow great idea! *off to browse memeshop*


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

26 POINTS!!!  EEEEK!  You know I have issues Memebox!  WHY!  Hehe!  So thrilled!


----------



## kalmekrzy (May 22, 2014)

I got an email today saying the shipping of Memebox 11 will be delayed until the 28th due to the availability of certain products that will be in the box. It makes me wonder if memebox is getting in over their heads with all the new boxes that they keep releasingI think they need to slow down on all the new boxes. They released a bunch in the last 2 weeks. I hate it when they give us points that are only good for a very short time. Why not allow people to have some time to save up some points and get a free box rather than giving us points that expire in 24hrs. I guess that is one way they can sell out of the boxes that have been around for a while.i have been debating on if I should get the last 3 boxes that have been released so that I can get an additional $5 off and also earn 15 points. Decisions Decisions. ...


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

I have loved ever pore item they have sent me, so I am thinking Pore 2 is calling my name--I am waiting for Pore 1, but I am sure I will love them both and for $19.99 shipped and 7 points back....  It would be wrong not to!


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

i didnt like the idea of the 10 min box, but oh well, free points made up for _some_. now lets hope they are procuring something great.


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Oh god, and now I could just end up getting the whole grain box for $2 instead of grabbing anything else. WHAT TO DOOOOO. SO MUCH PRESSURE WITH ONLY 24 HOURS


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Oh god, and now I could just end up getting the whole grain box for $2 instead of grabbing anything else. WHAT TO DOOOOO. SO MUCH PRESSURE WITH ONLY 24 HOURS


I think $2 is okay...just cut back on 1 takeaway coffee.


----------



## formul8edphrase (May 22, 2014)

It's like an endless cycle...order three, get points, order more, get points, spend 20 points get 7 back.... Help me!  :hehe:

I bought a second mask box (nearly free) so I could share with my besties and get them hooked so I don't have to go it alone. I LOVE masks, so I'm excited!


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

does any $3 work anymore? I was trying some (expiring end of this month) and they are all invalid.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

I have 28 points...none of the boxes tempt me, so I am going to look at their shop..


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

has anyone used these items?




FREE SHIPPING
Cocoon Silk Peeling Ball 3-pack &amp; RECIPE BY NATURE Slowganic Cleanser Lemon


----------



## angienharry (May 22, 2014)

I love the recipe slowganic cleanser.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

I figure that it has free shipping, so if I just get the single one - they will really charge me 10.99 for shipping.  So, I will have some cocoon ball things..lol

plus I get 3 meme points....


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 22, 2014)

Huge fan of the cocoon balls over here!


----------



## boxnewbie (May 22, 2014)

I ended up buying the Memebox milk instead of the Summerbox and Mask box. Trying to save $!


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

done!!! 

One thing that bothers me is that I do not know how they do the meme points - for example, I had 18 points that were not going to expire for a year, but 10 points that were going to expire today.  If I only wanted to use the 10 points that were expiring today, I have no idea how that would work.

so, I just did all 28 points and paid 3 bucks for my cleanser and balls (lol).  And I got 3 points for that purchase.


----------



## Renata P (May 22, 2014)

I have more than 30 points and would like to buy one box for 23 + 7 shipping. Do you know if those 10 promo points (valid 24h) will be used first or my "regular points" eg. those for delays. I would like to spend those 10 of course. Do you know how it works?


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I have more than 30 points and would like to buy one box for 23 + 7 shipping. Do you know if those 10 promo points (valid 24h) will be used first or my "regular points" eg. those for delays. I would like to spend those 10 of course. Do you know how it works?


From my experience, they are still going to expire. eg. $30 (for a box)- $10 and you have $20 left. Wham! only $10 left the next day.

They probably want us to use it all up at once. Anyone has different experience?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

wow all these points appearing 32 points, was very good, i ordered the oriental box with 10 points and put the others away for a better box. 4 boxes arrived today in the mail so I'm busy unboxing. and to be fair out of all the boxes i have yet to buy half price on the oriental box was ok.and the 10 points are valued for 24 hours, 

glad you all been buying the boxes up with those points of yours.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> From my experience, they are still going to expire. eg. $30 (for a box)- $10 and you have $20 left. Wham! only $10 left the next day.
> 
> They probably want us to use it all up at once. Anyone has different experience?


your 10 promo points come off first so no worries any older or not limited edition points will stay on your account


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone used these items?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whhhat those peeling balls sounds AWESOME (never thought I'd say peeling balls and awesome together in a sentence)


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 22, 2014)

Grrr...I'm waiting on them to email me back! I never got a shipping notification for Box 10 and when they responded, they said I never ordered it. I then showed them the invoice with boxes "8-10" on it...and nothing since. Some people have already received Box 10!


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> Grrr...I'm waiting on them to email me back! I never got a shipping notification for Box 10 and when they responded, they said I never ordered it. I then showed them the invoice with boxes "8-10" on it...and nothing since. Some people have already received Box 10!


Uh oh...I haven't received my box #10 either, but I know I purchased it! I better check my e-mails!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uh oh...I haven't received my box #10 either, but I know I purchased it! I better check my e-mails!


mine arrived today in the uk, so i imagine there all in transit around the world somewhere,


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine arrived today in the uk, so i imagine there all in transit around the world somewhere,


I don't think I got a shipping notification, though. I can't seem to find one in my e-mails.

I do have an invoice though, and on my memebox account it says I bought #10 on March 3rd, so we'll see if it shows up. If it doesn't get here in a week or so, I'll probably e-mail them.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> wow all these points appearing 32 points, was very good, i ordered the oriental box with 10 points and put the others away for a better box. 4 boxes arrived today in the mail so I'm busy unboxing. and to be fair out of all the boxes i have yet to buy half price on the oriental box was ok.and the 10 points are valued for 24 hours,
> 
> glad you all been buying the boxes up with those points of yours.


I had 18 points- 10 of which were the 24 hour ones, so I thought I'd use them!  I also chose the oriental box out of the few new ones that came out. It seemed like the most intriguing! Not to mention the extra 5 memepoints was a nice bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think I got a shipping notification, though. I can't seem to find one in my e-mails.
> 
> I do have an invoice though, and on my memebox account it says I bought #10 on March 3rd, so we'll see if it shows up. If it doesn't get here in a week or so, I'll probably e-mail them.


Uh oh no. I just got mine in Europe too this week. 

They are being extremely slow with responses these days. 

I hope you girls get yours soon~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's pretty rad.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you track these packages?  I get this site that is in Korean, wanting me to download easykeytec cab exe - and since I cannot read Korean, I am not going to download this thing without knowing it is safe.  There isn't a lot out there on this executable.
> 
> any suggestions or advice?


Don't have time to read through all the posts, super busy with work, so sorry if this was already said... But I just copied the tracking # in the email they sent, and click "search google" and it brings up the tracking right on the USPS site for you.


----------



## Jane George (May 22, 2014)

another uk memeboxer that has received 10. my last email still has no response and that was sent on the 7th


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

I JUST got a response from Memebox, I sent the email April 7th.... its May 22nd now.


----------



## BelleBeryl (May 22, 2014)

I am in Europe and received #10 today very nice.

Ordered red color with the 15 points.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think I got a shipping notification, though. I can't seem to find one in my e-mails.
> 
> I do have an invoice though, and on my memebox account it says I bought #10 on March 3rd, so we'll see if it shows up. If it doesn't get here in a week or so, I'll probably e-mail them.


That's what prompted me to email them- when I started seeing others GET their boxes and I didn't get the usual shipping notification. I have the original invoice though and have gotten 8-9 from the 8-10 bundle so not sure what happened there!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myungsunkim24 (May 22, 2014)

On another note...Box 14? Milk box? I'm leaning towards Box 14 so I have something to look forward to in September!


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 22, 2014)

myungsunkim24 said:


> On another note...Box 14? Milk box? I'm leaning towards Box 14 so I have something to look forward to in September!


 It ships on August 24th! And I'm thinking of getting that for the same reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone used these items?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read that it's really awful to put lemon on your face... anything citrus.  But I do want to try both of these.  This was the item I had my eye on too.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

Dang, 18 points to spend?! What to buy, what to buy...


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Dang, 18 points to spend?! What to buy, what to buy...


That was how many points I had this morning. I know 10 of them are only for 24 hours, but that's too good of a deal to pass up! I snagged the Oriental box because it seemed fancy and interesting! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 22, 2014)

Oh dear, should I get oriental medicine or the second hair and body box? These points are burning a hole in my pocket and I can't decide! Have there been any spoilers for either? Did those of you who got the first hair and body box like the products?


----------



## veritazy (May 22, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Oh dear, should I get oriental medicine or the second hair and body box? These points are burning a hole in my pocket and I can't decide! Have there been any spoilers for either? Did those of you who got the first hair and body box like the products?


I know I liked mine. There are many new things to try but even if you can't use any, you could always gift them to friends/family. I think if I am to choose now, I would get the oriental just for the $5 back lols.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (May 22, 2014)

Only ended up getting 10 points, since I didn't buy any of the boxes which had points back. To my chagrin, and thanks to my boyfriend guilt tripping me, I've made the decision to not spend them. D:

It'll be worth it tomorrow when I have an extra $13+$6.99 shipping in my pocket, I'm sure. No reason to buy something I didn't really want in the first place (now that the Mask #3 is gone, the only one I'm mildly interested in is the Hair and Body #2, but it seems like it'll have the same products as the first so...)

Being responsible is such a buzzkill.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I've read that it's really awful to put lemon on your face... anything citrus.  But I do want to try both of these.  This was the item I had my eye on too.


but people use Vit C serums and creams all the time - isn't that citrus?  I really don't know!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> but people use Vit C serums and creams all the time - isn't that citrus?  I really don't know!


ya i heard somewhere that citrus can caused hyperpigmentation when you're going outside. Citrus is acidic so it can change the ph level of your skin so I guess it depends on your skin type. if something irritates your skin, remove it immediately. and wear sunscreen when going outside even when it's dark outside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

I always wear sunscreen on my face!  But thank you for that.  I can see myself using this at night only, and I do wash my face in the morning, so hopefully, any residue of citrus acid will be gone!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 22, 2014)

I ended up ordering the milk box with today's points, I wonder if they would put a milky tint or gloss into the box...either would be a pleasant surprise. I would love the oriental medicine box but my skin is sensitive to at least one common natural ingredient (salicylic acid/willow bark extract) so I chose not to risk it.

Luckily, the memeboxes I've gotten so far have had nothing that my skin reacted badly to... This pleases me greatly, lol


----------



## Bunbunny (May 22, 2014)

Vitamin C is wonderful for the skin, it is an antioxidant and actually helps with hyperpigmentation. While vitamin C is found in citrus fruits and probably citrus oils/extracts, it is not the same thing -- sort of like saying you can't consume calcium because you're lactose intolerant!

Citrus oils are expressed extracts from the peel of the citrus fruit. The most common is lemon essential oil/extract. An enzyme called limonene exists in high amounts in lemon essential oil; it makes up approximately 50-75 percent. When limonene oxidizes due to exposure to UV rays and oxygen, it produces skin and respiratory irritants. Thus, it can cause skin irritation and is phototoxic (meaning that it can cause a sort of burn after being exposed to light), though the risk is somewhat low. The maximal recommended level for topical application is 2%; however, essential oils are not regulated in cosmetics in most countries. Additionally, you aren't sure if the oils in the product have been oxidized already or not, especially when they come in clear packaging which allows UV light to pass through. 

Though in a wash-off product like a cleanser, the risk is incredibly low that you will have any significant amount of citrus oil on your face, there is no guarantee. It's suggested that if you do happen to use something at or above the maximum level (2%), that you do not expose the skin to any UV rays for 12 hours. And yes, that includes light that is coming through your windows. A sunscreen will help, as well.

I'm unsure of the pH of citrus essential oils, but I would garner a guess that they are a bit on the acidic side, pH &lt; 7. That's actually a good thing as far as skin goes, as the skin's natural pH is between 4 and 7. That said, using something that's the correct pH isn't going to do anything GOOD to your skin, it'll just keep things normal.

Many people use products with citrus oils/extracts all the time to varying effects. I and many others avoid their use because of their phototoxic properties, and because their positive effects (antioxidant, fragrance) can be taken over by other, 100% safe ingredients. It's up to you whether to use the cleanser, but I do urge you to patch test, and only use it in the evening before you head to bed. And then wash your face in the morning with water or a different cleanser. 

This has been Bunny's Fun Fact Science Corner. :wizard:


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 22, 2014)

Ok ladies who finished the last mask box :'( lol


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

Thinking of getting the milk box, oriental medicene, &amp; whole grain &amp; use up my points. I'm so indecisive though, ahhh!


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

I don't have any problems with citrus products, so I will be okay


----------



## lorizav (May 22, 2014)

Yesterday I had no meme points, today I have 13, why are they toying with me? I got the oriental medicine, milk box and hair and body 2, which gave me 18 bucks off but earned me 10. Go ahead come out with something else tomorrow ahhhhh. Make it stop


----------



## dressupthedog (May 22, 2014)

My 15 points are burning a hole in my pocket. I'm so tempted. I'm leaning towards the milk box. Or maybe the oriental box. Or maybe box 14. Or maybe a color box. I have no idea.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 22, 2014)

Just got the office essentials box for $9!


----------



## rachelshine (May 22, 2014)

Gahhh, okay, I have settled on JUST getting the Whole Grain box for $2.99 and being responsible. @@biancardi, we may have to set up another trade so I can try some of those Cocoon Silk Peeling Balls haha &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (May 22, 2014)

Passing on the points.


----------



## yunii (May 22, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> My 15 points are burning a hole in my pocket. I'm so tempted. I'm leaning towards the milk box. Or maybe the oriental box. Or maybe box 14. Or maybe a color box. I have no idea.


I know that feeling. I ended up ordering 3 boxes because I couldn't make up my mind and it is the best deal.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

Wait... do people think the Hair and Body Box 2 is going to be the same as the first one? From the description it seems like it's different...

It seems like they're saying that they curated a new box since the first one was so popular, and then direct customers to look at the first box to get an idea of what the second one will be like.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> I know that feeling. I ended up ordering 3 boxes because I couldn't make up my mind and it is the best deal.


Yep. I just ordered 3. I HAD to take advantage of the points.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone know what time tonight our extra 10 points expire?

I am on the east coast.

Thanks in advance!

Btw, this is why it's totally ridiculous to have a separate thread for every box. The literally introduce boxes and boxes practically everyday!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wait... do people think the Hair and Body Box 2 is going to be the same as the first one? From the description it seems like it's different...
> 
> It seems like they're saying that they curated a new box since the first one was so popular, and then direct customers to look at the first box to get an idea of what the second one will be like.


I didn't think it would be the same at all. I interpreted it to mean take a look at our past box to get a feel for the range and type of products we send. If it is the same (or contains many of the same products) I would be bummed. And it would be misleading.


----------



## MissJexie (May 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I didn't think it would be the same at all. I interpreted it to mean take a look at our past box to get a feel for the range and type of products we send. If it is the same (or contains many of the same products) I would be bummed. And it would be misleading.


Same here! I just noticed someone earlier in the thread said something alluding to the fact that they would be the same. I honesty don't think they are, but I missed a big chunk of this thread over the past couple days so I wasn't sure if it was already confirmed or not, haha.

They usually make it very clear when they re-release a box, and they usually don't call it #2 if it is the same.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, okay, I have settled on JUST getting the Whole Grain box for $2.99 and being responsible. @@biancardi, we may have to set up another trade so I can try some of those Cocoon Silk Peeling Balls haha &lt;3


no problem, @@rachelshine!!


----------



## kgus22 (May 22, 2014)

neeeed a $3 code.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Same here! I just noticed someone earlier in the thread said something alluding to the fact that they would be the same. I honesty don't think they are, but I missed a big chunk of this thread over the past couple days so I wasn't sure if it was already confirmed or not, haha.
> 
> They usually make it very clear when they re-release a box, and they usually don't call it #2 if it is the same.


Yes, I saw that post as well. When they released mask box #2 the description clearly stated it would contain many of the same products as mask box #1. So I am assuming we are safe. I did love the first H&amp;B box, but I don't want a duplicate!


----------



## Bunbunny (May 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Same here! I just noticed someone earlier in the thread said something alluding to the fact that they would be the same. I honesty don't think they are, but I missed a big chunk of this thread over the past couple days so I wasn't sure if it was already confirmed or not, haha.
> 
> They usually make it very clear when they re-release a box, and they usually don't call it #2 if it is the same.


That was probably me who said that. I was thinking of how Mask box #2 was mostly the same as #1, but LisaLeah is right -- they did make it explicit that it would be like that. And looking over H&amp;B #2's description, it does just say "look at H&amp;B #1 for an idea", so it should be different products.

But saying that doesn't make it easier for me to resist the temptation, ya know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (May 22, 2014)

Another 3 boxes just appeared on their site tonight.


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2014)

I cannot do any hair boxes - I don't do hair creams, masks, oils... 

I cannot take the chance with that .


----------



## trubleu (May 23, 2014)

I caved and just got the oriental medicine box with my points. I wonder what kind of products will be in it. Sounds so intriguing.


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

Bummer.  I'm not crazy about the idea of a box of nothing but snail stuff, anti-aging stuff and my skin do not get along, and oil is not one of my skin problems.  My fingers are still crossed for an orchard fruit (any of them, really, although I would prefer something other than apricot, just because I ate so many as a kidlet -- due to the fact that my grandparents had a huge apricot tree in their backyard -- that I can't bear the idea of eating another one ever again) or strawberry box!


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

gonna cry my ddobyul serum is almost gone. please send it another box memebox.


----------



## cherricelle (May 23, 2014)

Ordered two summer boxes... that makes 12 boxes coming my way. So much for my spending ban


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 23, 2014)

Just placed my first ever Meme Box order!  MemeBox 14 and Super Box Dermo .  I'm addicted to Dr Jart's so I have high hopes for some great things from the Dermo box.


----------



## Queenofstars (May 23, 2014)

Aw man. I was busy today and didn't order this morning (and my husband even told me to but I didn't listen!!) and when I got home in the afternoon the mask box was sold out! *cries*  So I went with the oriental medicine box. Really want to see what's in there, and the five points didn't hurt.

When are we supposed to get the points for delayed boxes? I NEEEED points!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Aw man. I was busy today and didn't order this morning (and my husband even told me to but I didn't listen!!) and when I got home in the afternoon the mask box was sold out! *cries*  So I went with the oriental medicine box. Really want to see what's in there, and the five points didn't hurt.
> 
> When are we supposed to get the points for delayed boxes? I NEEEED points!


I got mine already for Global box 11. Shows they went into my account on 5/21.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 23, 2014)

I ordered the blue colorbox. Just paid $6.99 shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Curious to see what ends up being in there!


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Just placed my first ever Meme Box order!  MemeBox 14 and Super Box Dermo .  I'm addicted to Dr Jart's so I have high hopes for some great things from the Dermo box.


I did my first memebox order over mother's day weekend.  I now am waiting on 8 boxes and one memeshop order! lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

This looks dangerous. We'll see how much I end up spending...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

Did I mention how much I hatehate*hate* this return to the all-one-thread jumble?  It's no longer like a ball of fifty different strings I'm trying to keep straight.  It's now like fifty scoops of different flavors of ice cream, all left to sit out on the counter all afternoon, and someone has come along and given it a good stir every half hour or so, so you can't even separate one string out of the mess.  It's even worse now.


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i didn't personally purchase that. But anti-aging stuff are generally expensive to begin with, so it is understandable that they would price it at $59 for a bunch of full-sized items. Miss Cherricelle spoiled the box here, and judging from the comments, I would say the response was positive.
> 
> It really depends on what you are looking for.
> 
> And gosh!! 10 boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ten aint so bad if you preordered until October tbh. I know I have more than ten lol.


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Did I mention how much I hatehate*hate* this return to the all-one-thread jumble?  It's no longer like a ball of fifty different strings I'm trying to keep straight.  It's now like fifty scoops of different flavors of ice cream, all left to sit out on the counter all afternoon, and someone has come along and given it a good stir every half hour or so, so you can't even separate one string out of the mess.  It's even worse now.


I actually love it!! 

I guess when we start getting our memeboxes, we will post in the appropriate threads, but this format works for me.  It is casual and fun chatting!


----------



## meaganola (May 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually love it!!
> 
> I guess when we start getting our memeboxes, we will post in the appropriate threads, but this format works for me. It is casual and fun chatting!


Here's the thing: People were whining about not having a general discussion thread -- *in the general discussion thread*. It was so right there that *they were already in the place they were complaining they wanted*. They didn't even give the revamped format a real shot. It lasted all of... What? Two days? If that? Anyone who isn't already participating in this thread who finds it because they're looking for specific information -- and MUT really is one of the best resources for warts-and-all information about these services -- is never going to bother digging through more than six thousand posts when all they're looking for is information about a particular box. It's pretty much useless for information-gathering purposes without box-specific threads. I just don't understand the refusal to use the revamp *at all*.


----------



## flushblush (May 23, 2014)

Just speaking from my experience as a newb to Memebox, but I personally found it fun to dive in to this thread. It was a little confusing at first, but eventually all the pieces fell into place and I figured it out. The spoiler thread helped a lot, too. Do the individual box threads still exist? Maybe those who are unhappy here can nurture those and, that way, everyone can have what they want?


----------



## LiLy07 (May 23, 2014)

hmm. for those who wanted the mini box and the makeup box. They are in stock right now for some reason so get them while those boxes are still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

Actually, it was split to a chatter thread then put back in here if you want to check back. We only wanted to keep our chatter thread and weren't bothered whether it kept this name as long as we could still chatter. Much easily if like me you don't want to gop through loads of threads and just want to chatter about general memebox things.

To be honest this is best of both worlds as there is still the chatter thread as well as individual threads.


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> hmm. for those who wanted the mini box and the makeup box. They are in stock right now for some reason so get them while those boxes are still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sadly only two that i have already ordered.


----------



## biancardi (May 23, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Here's the thing: People were whining about not having a general discussion thread -- *in the general discussion thread*. It was so right there that *they were already in the place they were complaining they wanted*. They didn't even give the revamped format a real shot. It lasted all of... What? Two days? If that? Anyone who isn't already participating in this thread who finds it because they're looking for specific information -- and MUT really is one of the best resources for warts-and-all information about these services -- is never going to bother digging through more than six thousand posts when all they're looking for is information about a particular box. It's pretty much useless for information-gathering purposes without box-specific threads. I just don't understand the refusal to use the revamp *at all*.


I gave it a shot - the new format.

there isn't anything wrong with having individual box threads and I will use them WHEN I get my boxes or find spoilers to put on them.

The problem was that there were too many restrictions around the general discussion thread.  No one wants to get warning points or whatever because they got excited and slipped up!

memeboxes aren't like monthly sub boxes - people order a bunch of them and then WAIT.  For up to 2 months.  Those individual box threads would languish for that time period, imo.

This way, the excitement of new boxes are a continuous scroll here.  Where else could you have posted those yummy lemon drink &amp; food recipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ?


----------



## flushblush (May 23, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> hmm. for those who wanted the mini box and the makeup box. They are in stock right now for some reason so get them while those boxes are still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just regretting missing out on the makeup box! I don't have any points but I'm tempted to get it, even though I just ordered my first box yesterday. That $7 shipping hurts, though.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 23, 2014)

ya the shipping is a bit stiff. Have you used any discount code yet? it gives you $3 off so maybe you can try to use one of those codes.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Actually, it was split to a chatter thread then put back in here if you want to check back. We only wanted to keep our chatter thread and weren't bothered whether it kept this name as long as we could still chatter. Much easily if like me you don't want to gop through loads of threads and just want to chatter about general memebox things.
> 
> To be honest this is best of both worlds as there is still the chatter thread as well as individual threads.


Yea


----------



## Luxx22 (May 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I was just regretting missing out on the makeup box! I don't have any points but I'm tempted to get it, even though I just ordered my first box yesterday. That $7 shipping hurts, though.


Yea it adds a dent in the wallet, It really does add up. I'm pretty strict on shipping fees. Although it is 6.99 its x that for Canadians, due to conversion rate 6.99 US =7.60$ CDN .   A 39$ Memebox ends up to be  42/43$ 3-4$ more give or take.


----------



## cheriii (May 23, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> hmm. for those who wanted the mini box and the makeup box. They are in stock right now for some reason so get them while those boxes are still available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no, i wanted the makeup box for a long time but the 10 bonus points expired now :X Anyway this is good for my low-buy plan and i'll live through the spoilers haha


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

all the boxes in the uk have postage charges so i am used to paying charges and tbh $6.99 is about £4 to £4.5 and most postage charges on uk boxes are three pound ish so not that much more expensive.


----------



## veritazy (May 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ten aint so bad if you preordered until October tbh. I know I have more than ten lol.


It is bad for me, especially because I am a student  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:

If that's since the beginning of my memebox escapades to the very last box I am expecting, I have more than 10 too..  :blush2:


----------



## LiLy07 (May 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It is bad for me, especially because I am a student  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:
> 
> If that's since the beginning of my memebox escapades to the very last box I am expecting, I have more than 10 too..  :blush2:


haha im also a student and I think I order more than 10 boxes or even more. Cant keep track now lol. Im so Broke so no more shopping for clothes when Im going to the states. lol


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

i have had 13 delivered so far so think i am far gone with memebox. gonna go check how many i am waiting for. (whoops 14 to come)


----------



## rachelshine (May 23, 2014)

@@Jane George bowing down. You might be the Meme queen. 

I also feel like we should bring back the individual threads, it will be useful once boxes start arriving. I think we just didn't like the sudden lock of this thread, followed by a bazillion threads to follow, with tons of rules on our actual "chit chat" thread. But I agree, for people coming looking for specific information, 315+ pages is a bit intimidating. Plus, once we start rollin in Meme, it would be nice to have separate threads to chat in.


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

unlikely. i think there a lot of members with more on order and received tbh and that is the scary thing.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 23, 2014)

am i missing something here? this talk of the separate threads for each box did they disappear earlier or something as i can still see them, as to the chit chat thread it is greatly needed, i think new people will jump in read the first page the last few and ask for any info, like how ,why,if we get points people answer straight back to inform. many lurk on forums not sure how to ask questions or shy ,this way they can find info and keep in the loop, they soon pop in and say hello and join in.it wasn't about not liking the new set up. people have grown and got use to this thread from the older subscription thread, i mearly said on the day that putting loads of threads up will remain dormant until shipped which could be say october ,while posts that are in use get pushed to the bottom  and next page because they were not pinned. it just needed cleaning a bit, the chit chat thread s a great community thread,and then you check the appropriate thread per box if needed. hope that makes sense. just home from work and catching up.sorry if its been answered already.


----------



## Jane George (May 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> am i missing something here? this talk of the separate threads for each box did they disappear earlier or something as i can still see them, as to the chit chat thread it is greatly needed, i think new people will jump in read the first page the last few and ask for any info, like how ,why,if we get points people answer straight back to inform. many lurk on forums not sure how to ask questions or shy ,this way they can find info and keep in the loop, they soon pop in and say hello and join in.it wasn't about not liking the new set up. people have grown and got use to this thread from the older subscription thread, i mearly said on the day that putting loads of threads up will remain dormant until shipped which could be say october ,while posts that are in use get pushed to the bottom  and next page because they were not pinned. it just needed cleaning a bit, the chit chat thread s a great community thread,and then you check the appropriate thread per box if needed. hope that makes sense. just home from work and catching up.sorry if its been answered already.


We did have a chitter chatter thread that lasted about 6 to 8 hours (i think) and was combined back in here. i can still see the seperate threads too though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> We did have a chitter chatter thread that lasted about 6 to 8 hours (i think) and was combined back in here. i can still see the seperate threads too though.


thats what i thought, was just checking that i hadn't missed  something and posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## cheriii (May 23, 2014)

I think the separate threads for memebox milk, whole grain, oriental medicine were merged into this thread. The other separate box threads are still there.

I don’t think people are against the idea of having separate box threads but just want them to be slightly grouped . Originally zadidoll proposed to have really 1 thread per box (eg from luckybox 1 to 5 there would be 5 separate threads),and I guess some of us could feel overwhelmed by the number of new threads because it’s like 6 boxes are being churned out every week. That’s why in my post back then i proposed to keep our existing thread system but separate the collective superbox thread - i.e. regular memebox , special edition memeboxes, superboxes get one thread each box .luckybox and minibox are grouped as 2 threads.

And yes they changed it back after a very short period of time, although I have no idea why and I was ready to give it a try *shrug*


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

Just ordered my first box! Milk box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queenofstars (May 23, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got mine already for Global box 11. Shows they went into my account on 5/21.




Whaaaat? DId everyone who's getting the 10 minute box get their points?? With some people waiting up to a month for email replies would it even be worth it to email them..hmmmm. Damn you memebox I need those points to justify buying more. lol


----------



## LiLy07 (May 23, 2014)

have anyone here tried the Benton snail bee steam cream and other products from this brand before? It has good reviews on some blogs. hmm. not sure if I should try it out for my skin for hyperpigmentation.


----------



## flushblush (May 23, 2014)

All right, after thinking about it all day, I finally broke down and bought the makeup box. And it's payday, so whatever. I'm especially hoping for some A:T Fox and/or Tonymoly cuteness in there! Between this and the Luckybox I ordered, hopefully I should have a good balance of makeup and skin care to play with.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 24, 2014)

wow they have two new naked boxes up...and one of them contains a deluxe sample of the IOPE Bio Essence Intensive Conditioning that many people want to try...


----------



## Gimme's House (May 24, 2014)

Hi, my name's Ngan. my friend - Mr. Cho - and I have plan to bring the memebox in korean to other contries. Firstly, we want to bring it to Vietnam where people don't know about beauty box at all (That's also my hometown, he's in korea ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we're partner). But then I think beauty box in Korea is more interesting than in US, so If you like, we can sell it. However, that's just my idea. I also need  your comment about that. Do you like it?


----------



## justamerelurker (May 24, 2014)

BBMP said:


> Hi, my name's Ngan. my friend - Mr. Cho - and I have plan to bring the memebox in korean to other contries. Firstly, we want to bring it to Vietnam where people don't know about beauty box at all (That's also my hometown, he's in korea ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we're partner). But then I think beauty box in Korea is more interesting than in US, so If you like, we can sell it. However, that's just my idea. I also need  your comment about that. Do you like it?


I think it would be very interesting! 

Then again it depends on the price ^^;


----------



## cherricelle (May 24, 2014)

LiLy07 said:


> have anyone here tried the Benton snail bee steam cream and other products from this brand before? It has good reviews on some blogs. hmm. not sure if I should try it out for my skin for hyperpigmentation.


Using the line right now sans the steam cream but so far, it's pretty good.  The BHA toner gets all the gunk out of my face. The essence and the gel thing absorbs really quickly and no breakouts for me yet. I have super oily skin and it doesn't really help with that but no product has lol!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 24, 2014)

cherricelle said:


> Using the line right now sans the steam cream but so far, it's pretty good.  The BHA toner gets all the gunk out of my face. The essence and the gel thing absorbs really quickly and no breakouts for me yet. I have super oily skin and it doesn't really help with that but no product has lol!


oh nice. maybe clay mask every week can help? I read some people broke out from their BHA toner so im staying away from that since im very acne prone. I did order some samples from RRS so hopefully it will work for me. honey and snail essence and their steam cream. Is the cream heavy?


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 25, 2014)

BBMP said:


> Hi, my name's Ngan. my friend - Mr. Cho - and I have plan to bring the memebox in korean to other contries. Firstly, we want to bring it to Vietnam where people don't know about beauty box at all (That's also my hometown, he's in korea ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> we're partner). But then I think beauty box in Korea is more interesting than in US, so If you like, we can sell it. However, that's just my idea. I also need  your comment about that. Do you like it?


I would so buy it! If it's not too expensive that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenTX (May 25, 2014)

One thing I really miss about the old makeuptalk is the little area on each forum page with all the images from each forum. I've just found myself in here and would love to see box pictures without looking through all 316 pages of this forum! That said, this looks REALLY tempting!! Been debating on canceling sample society so this could be a replacement!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> One thing I really miss about the old makeuptalk is the little area on each forum page with all the images from each forum. I've just found myself in here and would love to see box pictures without looking through all 316 pages of this forum! That said, this looks REALLY tempting!! Been debating on canceling sample society so this could be a replacement!


It can get really addicting!


----------



## veritazy (May 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> One thing I really miss about the old makeuptalk is the little area on each forum page with all the images from each forum. I've just found myself in here and would love to see box pictures without looking through all 316 pages of this forum!


kinda miss that feature too~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (May 25, 2014)

I miss a lot of features. Not a fan of the new site.

I am a fan of memebox though!! Waiting for my box to ship.

I forget which one I think 11- I got the delayed shipping email and am trying not to think about it and to be surprised when it shows up.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> kinda miss that feature too~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agree. I think it's a big loss not to have that feature. It's now impossible to locate photo's easily.


----------



## Jane George (May 25, 2014)

did it move date along with the box 11?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> did it move date along with the box 11?


One of them was, I think it was 10 min box? Was it that one, that the date changed ? I forget


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> One of them was, I think it was 10 min box? Was it that one, that the date changed ? I forget


just checked emails again ,it was a shipping delay on the global box11, and the 10 min box


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> One thing I really miss about the old makeuptalk is the little area on each forum page with all the images from each forum. I've just found myself in here and would love to see box pictures without looking through all 316 pages of this forum! That said, this looks REALLY tempting!! Been debating on canceling sample society so this could be a replacement!





veritazy said:


> kinda miss that feature too~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LisaLeah said:


> Agree. I think it's a big loss not to have that feature. It's now impossible to locate photo's easily.


You guys should go comment on the MUT New Digs thread. @@Director didn't seem to think that the gallery was that big of a deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it is a super important part of the subscription box part of this forum. :///

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131615-mut-community-digs-2014/page-20?hl=%2Bmakeuptalk+%2B2014&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2209280


----------



## cheriii (May 25, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> One thing I really miss about the old makeuptalk is the little area on each forum page with all the images from each forum. I've just found myself in here and would love to see box pictures without looking through all 316 pages of this forum! That said, this looks REALLY tempting!! Been debating on canceling sample society so this could be a replacement!


Pics of new boxes are in the spoiler thread and occasionally in the individual box threads ypu can check them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2014)

@ @@veritazy latest topic/thread Images coming soon!


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Also, we've moved spoilers into box-specific threads to make it easier to find, say, the Office Essentials or 10-Minute Box spoilers!


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Also, we've moved spoilers into box-specific threads to make it easier to find, say, the Office Essentials or 10-Minute Box spoilers!


So where do we post spoilers now? Cause the spoiler thread has been reopened and I thought the restrictions imposed before are gone now...?

EDIT: Nvm just saw the announcement


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

cheriii said:


> So where do we post spoilers now? Cause the spoiler thread has been reopened and I thought the restrictions imposed before are gone now...?
> 
> EDIT: Nvm just saw the announcement


Whoops, to clarify:  We've reorganized the Spoiler thread and moved those posts into the appropriate box threads.  It's getting really, *really* difficult to follow specific Memeboxes without concentrating the discussion of them in the box-specific threads.  Spoilers can absolutely (and probably even preferably) go in the box threads!


----------



## Renata P (May 26, 2014)

I hardly can see the idea of having so many threads - separate threads on each box that are almost dead (only few answers). Now we have two pages of threads and the older ones should go to the end. It's so difficult to find anything now. I really didn't mind the one thread for spoilers as I probably won't go to the separate threads any more. To much effort. Main discussion will always take place in this thread and it is the most interesting. Spoiler thread makes sense for me but it is not existing any more. Unfortunately all those changes made the memebox discussion on MUT much less interesting for me.


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

I just got a shipping notice for Membox #11!!  They had said they wouldn't ship til the 28th but it looks like they managed to get them out earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Whoops, I lied.  Its actually for Mini #1!!  

Too bad its regular shipping, I ordered Mini #2 as well and I was secretly hoping they'd be shipped together and expedited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (May 26, 2014)

Thanks @@Director @@meaganola for the hard work, guys. Its difficult to find a new balance in these threads as the box itself is sorta messy. I think we will adapt with time. And thanks for listening to us too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (May 26, 2014)

There is too many Memeboxes threads, I can't find anything, I can't find any spoilers! I don't really like these MUT changes...


----------



## Paulina PS (May 26, 2014)

I have to agree, I see no point in having so many threads. And I definately preferred only one spoiler thread...


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I gave my opinion on this when this change was first enacted


----------



## Renata P (May 26, 2014)

Anybody got O&amp;T2 box? Please post some spoilers (don't know where the best place is now). I am so curious. I will have my box hopefully tomorrow.

And I cannot find what was inside "the day before" box. Have you seen any pics?


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

they need to give us another 10 memepoints...  I am caving and I don't want to!!


----------



## yunii (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they need to give us another 10 memepoints...  I am caving and I don't want to!!


In a way I am glad they aren't giving us another 10 points. Each time they give me $10 points, I ended up buying 3 boxes.


----------



## JenTX (May 26, 2014)

Director said:


> @ @@veritazy latest topic/thread Images coming soon!


Very good to hear. Can't wait! I hope you will bring back some of the other features that just made MUT easier to use and kept people here. I think emails are another thing that have changed for the worse. I miss having a lot of conversation on here and I feel like a lot of girls have left due to the confusion.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I agree - I mean, my comments about my luckybox being in NY was moved from here to the luckybox thread....really?  When I get my LB, I will post the info there.  But this is a general discussion/chat thread and I am not too pleased that my excitement (and there was another post from rachelshine who was excited about her nakedbox being in LA) moved from here to a thread that hardly anyone is going to look at until we actually GET our stuff.  This type of moving posts that don't really need to be moved is turning me off big time.  I started ordering memeboxes BECAUSE OF THIS thread, not any individual threads.

Can we please leave those comments in the general?  Just trust us that we will post spoilers and our actual box contents in the appropriate thread but leave our general chatting &amp; excitement in this thread?  We are adults here and we know that that spoilers and actual revealing of the box contents - you want us to post it those threads - we get the message.  But this is a chat - so please, leave our chatting here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

10 more points are okay (although I probably won't spend them)... but I kinda prefer them to stop churning out so many boxes this week!

Shipping dates being delayed and emails not being answered are signs that they should slow down a bit, and clear the orders they have on hand :/ 

Or please just start hiring more people? lol

P.s.: I ordered one item from memeshop on 18/5 and was shipped 24/5, so excluding the weekend it took them 5 working days to process and ship just 1 item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd hope they speed up a bit...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

There's like 500 spoiler threads now... It's more fun having one spoiler thread than a billion..

Oh well.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

wow, a few threads added.


----------



## veritazy (May 26, 2014)

i thought those are discussion* and *spoiler threads. meaning spoilers need to be



Spoiler



spoiler-ed


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i thought those are discussion* and *spoiler threads. meaning spoilers need to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the posts in threads with "spoiler" in the title of the threads?  If so, if "spoiler" is in the title, there is no need to use spoiler tags/boxes.  That is specifically why we use that word in the thread titles.  That's how we do it for Birchbox, ipsy, PopSugar, Julep, etc.


----------



## veritazy (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Do you mean the posts in threads with "spoiler" in the title of the threads?  If so, if "spoiler" is in the title, there is no need to use spoiler tags/boxes.  That is specifically why we use that word in the thread titles.  That's how we do it for Birchbox, ipsy, PopSugar, Julep, etc.


I mean in the threads. You are right, I think we should try discuss_ and spoil _things in the respective threads. The title is fine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about the change. On one hand, I hate the idea of having to follow so many different threads in order to see what's in all the boxes. On the other hand, I want to keep the contents of the makeup box a surprise, which would probably not be possible in a general spoiler discussion. I guess we could always post a heads-up here whenever someone posts a spoiler.

In other news, my 2 orders became "Ready for shipment" last night; hopefully this means I'll have tracking soon?


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Do you mean the posts in threads with "spoiler" in the title of the threads? If so, if "spoiler" is in the title, there is no need to use spoiler tags/boxes. That is specifically why we use that word in the thread titles. That's how we do it for Birchbox, ipsy, PopSugar, Julep, etc.


Sorry i am getting confused. Do you mean from now on there will be 2 box-specific threads for each box: one with "spoiler" in the title and one without? Or every box specific thread has the "spoiler" word, meaning those who don't want to know the box content yet need to go elsewhere to discuss?


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Sorry i am getting confused. Do you mean from now on there will be 2 box-specific threads for each box: one with "spoiler" in the title and one without? Or every box specific thread has the "spoiler" word, meaning those who don't want to know the box content yet need to go elsewhere to discuss?


Nope!  One specific box-thread for each box (or kind of box), and all discussion and spoilers should go there.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

The issue with this mega-thread, guys, is that it's hard for us as a team of moderators to keep up with because there's just SO MUCH.  Additionally, it's hard to find any info here (any users, that is).  We've discussed plenty of ways to switch how this works, because one mega-thread while other threads are being neglected is no fun.  You order a box, it ships, keep your excitement in the box which shipped's thread.  When your box ships, you may not think that's useful information to anyone, but to someone who's trying to figure out when their box is gonna ship, it helps to see that other people's are shipping.  Spoilers go in those specific threads too.  All chatter needs to start moving to individual threads because it IS important, and people want to see it- but gonna be honest, when I started Memebox, I was terrified of this thread because of its sheer gigantic-ness.

You guys will get used to it, it really is for the better.  This is how all the other subscription box pages are run, and it works beautifully.  Yeah, it'll be a ton of different threads, but most of you are fairly seasoned MUT-ers and I can't see you just subbing to one or two threads!  Organization by box is a beautiful thing!


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Another reason we're trying to get things redirected to the box-specific threads:  MUT becomes more awesome when we get new members, and we get new members via people Googling things like "birchbox may 2014 spoilers."  That's how I ended up here (well, obviously not the May 2014 box, but Googling Birchbox spoilers?  Yup).  With this thread, you can't Google "memebox office essentials spoilers" and land here.  I looked through seven pages of results (the search cut off after that), and this thread was nowhere to be found.  There were multiple Russian and Polish pages, and the Office Essentials-specific thread was the fourth result (after two Memebox.com pages and a post going through each item in the spoiler video), but not *this* thread.  You may not think it's a big deal, but it is *huge* because it comes down to ease of use.  This thread might be easier *for you*, but we have to think outside of just this small group of people.

Also:  We know Memebox reads these threads since we have stated we wanted X box, and then *poof*!  X box appeared.  By drilling things down to box-specific pages, they can easily find, say, the Mask box thread and see that this mask was not well-received, but we would love to see this other mask, and that will help them curate future boxes to better suit our wishes.  They *could* come in this thread to look for that information, but, seriously, we're at over 6300 posts.  It's just *too much* to dig through.

And like @@elizabethrose said, this structure is pretty much exactly how every other subscription box subforum works around here.  It doesn't make *any* sense to me to have the Memebox subforum work any differently.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> The issue with this mega-thread, guys, is that it's hard for us as a team of moderators to keep up with because there's just SO MUCH.  Additionally, it's hard to find any info here (any users, that is).  We've discussed plenty of ways to switch how this works, because one mega-thread while other threads are being neglected is no fun.  You order a box, it ships, keep your excitement in the box which shipped's thread.  When your box ships, you may not think that's useful information to anyone, but to someone who's trying to figure out when their box is gonna ship, it helps to see that other people's are shipping.  Spoilers go in those specific threads too.  All chatter needs to start moving to individual threads because it IS important, and people want to see it- but gonna be honest, when I started Memebox, I was terrified of this thread because of its sheer gigantic-ness.
> 
> You guys will get used to it, it really is for the better.  This is how all the other subscription box pages are run, and it works beautifully.  Yeah, it'll be a ton of different threads, but most of you are fairly seasoned MUT-ers and I can't see you just subbing to one or two threads!  Organization by box is a beautiful thing!


Tbh, going from thread to thread to thread to thread is going to tire people. Keeping each 100th box to 100 threads is quite over board. The general discussion (this thread) should be just as important as every other thread, that is specific to each box.  I ordered the 10 min box, so now I have to not only mention HERE that I received my 10 min box, but now "have" to mention it in the "10 MIN BOX" thread that I received it, and now If I want to post the spoiler, I will have to post it there as well, ok so now what, what happens with the general spoiler thread? So that's 4 threads that I will have to post in about this box? I mean I can understand the spoiler thread, where I would post the spoilers, but , I'm only going to saying a one or two liner for each box, in that specific thread, because I have other GENERAL Memebox things to discuss in this thread (General discussion) even if it is about the 10 min box. I don't know it just seems like marketing to me. Whatever suites the Memebox and our Mod's, I GUESS I'll live with lol.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Another reason we're trying to get things redirected to the box-specific threads:  MUT becomes more awesome when we get new members, and we get new members via people Googling things like "birchbox may 2014 spoilers."  That's how I ended up here (well, obviously not the May 2014 box, but Googling Birchbox spoilers?  Yup).  With this thread, you can't Google "memebox office essentials spoilers" and land here.  I looked through seven pages of results (the search cut off after that), and this thread was nowhere to be found.  There were multiple Russian and Polish pages, and the Office Essentials-specific thread was the fourth result (after two Memebox.com pages and a post going through each item in the spoiler video), but not *this* thread.  You may not think it's a big deal, but it is *huge* because it comes down to ease of use.  This thread might be easier *for you*, but we have to think outside of just this small group of people.
> 
> Also:  We know Memebox reads these threads since we have stated we wanted X box, and then *poof*!  X box appeared.  By drilling things down to box-specific pages, they can easily find, say, the Mask box thread and see that this mask was not well-received, but we would love to see this other mask, and that will help them curate future boxes to better suit our wishes.  They *could* come in this thread to look for that information, but, seriously, we're at over 6300 posts.  It's just *too much* to dig through.
> 
> And like @@elizabethrose said, this structure is pretty much exactly how every other subscription box subforum works around here.  It doesn't make *any* sense to me to have the Memebox subforum work any differently.


and that just confirms my previous post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Tbh, going from thread to thread to thread to thread is going to tire people. Keeping each 100th box to 100 threads is quite over board. The general discussion (this thread) should be just as important as every other thread, that is specific to each box.  I ordered the 10 min box, so now I have to not only mention HERE that I received my 10 min box, but now "have" to mention it in the "10 MIN BOX" thread that I received it, and now If I want to post the spoiler, I will have to post it there as well, ok so now what, what happens with the general spoiler thread? So that's 4 threads that I will have to post in about this box? I mean I can understand the spoiler thread, where I would post the spoilers, but , I'm only going to saying a one or two liner for each box, in that specific thread, because I have other GENERAL Memebox things to discuss in this thread (General discussion) even if it is about the 10 min box. I don't know it just seems like marketing to me. Whatever suites the Memebox and our Mod's, I GUESS I'll live with lol.


Nah so- the idea is that you'll just move those to the 10 Minute Box page, the spoiler thread will disappear eventually, and this thread will disappear eventually.

The idea is that we're weaning you guys off of this thread instead of just locking it and making it disappear immediately- moving discussion to all the other threads INSTEAD of this one and the spoiler thread.  This thread and the spoiler thread are not intended to last after we start making this transition.

Also, I dunno what counts as "general" but not specific to a certain box.  I don't mean this snarkily, I legitimately don't get it.  If something large enough comes up that deserves its own separate thread, that will happen.  We're working to get this section of MUT similar to the other subscription box pages and threads- and guys, trust me when I say it works.  You don't lose your community, you just hop around a little bit more.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

yeah, well, it just seems to me that the members liked this format a lot and didn't request a change.  I guess if I am getting a box shipped out, I will remember NOT to include what box it is, so it doesn't get moved on me.  if I wanted to post it in another thread, I can and will do that.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Nah so- the idea is that you'll just move those to the 10 Minute Box page, the spoiler thread will disappear eventually, and this thread will disappear eventually.
> 
> *The idea is that we're weaning you guys off of this thread instead of just locking it and making it disappear immediately- moving discussion to all the other threads INSTEAD of this one and the spoiler thread.  This thread and the spoiler thread are not intended to last after we start making this transition.*
> 
> Also, I dunno what counts as "general" but not specific to a certain box.  I don't mean this snarkily, I legitimately don't get it.  If something large enough comes up that deserves its own separate thread, that will happen.  We're working to get this section of MUT similar to the other subscription box pages and threads- and guys, trust me when I say it works.  You don't lose your community, you just hop around a little bit more.


really?  We were told that this general chat would stay - just like the general sephora chat and the enablers chat.  You guys don't move that stuff around over there.

How about letting the members decide if they want to be weaned.  I am more than happy to post spoilers and the contents of my box when I get it in the appropriate thread, but this tone is turning me off completely here.

members make this board and if the members feel unwelcomed, it doesn't matter what "you feel is for the best, trust us", they won't post.  The members are telling you, straight up, how cumbersome this is and how they feel it has lost its community feel and that opinion is being discounted.

it is bad enough since the move here that a lot of posters are missing.  and now to compound issues, you want to "make over" this forum, not because the members requested it.

btw - my box shipping out was not a big thing.  I ordered it well AFTER it began shipping out.  geez.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Nah so- the idea is that you'll just move those to the 10 Minute Box page, the spoiler thread will disappear eventually, and this thread will disappear eventually.
> 
> The idea is that we're weaning you guys off of this thread instead of just locking it and making it disappear immediately- moving discussion to all the other threads INSTEAD of this one and the spoiler thread.  This thread and the spoiler thread are not intended to last after we start making this transition.
> 
> Also, I dunno what counts as "general" but not specific to a certain box.  I don't mean this snarkily, I legitimately don't get it.  If something large enough comes up that deserves its own separate thread, that will happen.  We're working to get this section of MUT similar to the other subscription box pages and threads- and guys, trust me when I say it works.  You don't lose your community, you just hop around a little bit more.


General as in - "Memebox is going overboard with releasing so many boxes"? Where I'm I going to post that? lol in the 10 minute box, cause I'm probably going to get 1 warning point in 10 mins lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> General as in - "Memebox is going overboard with releasing so many boxes"? Where I'm I going to post that? lol in the 10 minute box, cause I'm probably going to get 1 warning point lol


Ah, fair!  That's what I'm looking for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

The problem is that this isn't a monthly box like the other boxes as there is different types of different types of boxes. Tbh I buy most types but once I have to follow lots of threads I am likely to lose track and stop following altogether.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The problem is that this isn't a monthly box like the other boxes as there is different types of different types of boxes. Tbh I buy most types but once I have to follow lots of threads I am likely to lose track and stop following altogether.


Cheers to that sister! When I saw this thread was locked, I un - followed it, and than re-followed after it was unlocked, because hey! I can talk about memebox in general  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

and do we need a "legitimate" reason for this thread?  It was here, it got created and for month's it was legitimately here.  To me, it is no different that the long running threads on sephora and enablers.

sure, you lock them when they get too big, but you don't "wean" them off of it and you aren't moving posts in the middle of the night into new threads.  memebox is different from birchbox, ipsy, and other subscription boxes.

they should be considered purchases, like sephora.


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

Ummm if any of the mods really read my previous post carefully i already mentioned some "general" things that cannot be grouped under any box specific threads: general questions like how does memebox work, memepoins, oohs and ahhs about new releases, discussing which box to get (should i get memebox14, 10minute box or the makeup memebox?) etc.

We are really not intenionally neglecting the individual box threads but really there isn't much to discuss in it until the box is shipped.

Many of us have expressed that we want a general discussion thread to be here, please listen to us.

For the ease of management: if a thread is getting mega just please split the thread - lock the big one and start a part two of it. When it becomes big again - do the same thing. The problem can be tackled and i hope size will not become an excuse to eliminate a general discussion thread from this forum again.

And ummm, i do subs to only memebox related threads because it's the only box that ships internationally to my country. The other forums for other subscription boxes (ipsy, julep...)are not related to me tbh...


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The problem is that this isn't a monthly box like the other boxes as there is different types of different types of boxes. Tbh I buy most types but once I have to follow lots of threads I am likely to lose track and stop following altogether.


you said it better in 2 sentences than I did in two rambling posts! 

AMEN.  We keep stating this and yet, "it is for the best, we will like it". :blink:


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> General as in - "Memebox is going overboard with releasing so many boxes"? Where I'm I going to post that? lol in the 10 minute box, cause I'm probably going to get 1 warning point in 10 mins lol


Lmao, I understand the convenience and necessity of having threads for each box but I think a thread to discuss the experience in General is also important. Before I bought my first box I did look at what previous boxes contained but I also looked at how people felt about the company and service as a whole.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lmao, I understand the convenience and necessity of having threads for each box but I think a thread to discuss the experience in General is also important. Before I bought my first box I did look at what previous boxes contained but I also looked at how people felt about the company and service as a whole.


without this thread, I would not have purchased my first box.  I didn't wade thru all 270 pages (at that time)..I read the first 2 pages and then jumped to the last 5 or 6 pages. 

And that is how I purchased the honey box..  I resisted memebox for a long time, and I would not have purchased the honey box if it had been in its own thread.  I would not have read the experience of other memebox members in general and therefore, it would not have been of interest to me.

I wouldn't have "got" it.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> without this thread, I would not have purchased my first box.  I didn't wade thru all 270 pages (at that time)..I read the first 2 pages and then jumped to the last 5 or 6 pages.
> 
> And that is how I purchased the honey box..  I resisted memebox for a long time, and I would not have purchased the honey box if it had been in its own thread.  I would not have read the experience of other memebox members in general and therefore, it would not have been of interest to me.
> 
> I wouldn't have "got" it.


This was the thread that made my decision to make my FIRST purchase as well with Memebox.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> without this thread, I would not have purchased my first box. I didn't wade thru all 270 pages (at that time)..I read the first 2 pages and then jumped to the last 5 or 6 pages.
> 
> And that is how I purchased the honey box.. I resisted memebox for a long time, and I would not have purchased the honey box if it had been in its own thread. I would not have read the experience of other memebox members in general and therefore, it would not have been of interest to me.
> 
> I wouldn't have "got" it.


Exactly, like someone said earlier we could start a part 2 and in that way we would still have our "overview" thread.


----------



## daynpitseleh (May 26, 2014)

I've been trying to stay out of the debate as I just recently got into Memebox - but thought I would offer this. I never would have known the makeup edition memebox was back in stock if it hadn't been for this thread. At the time, I was not following the makeup edition box because it was sold out and I thought I would not be able to get it, so I would not have seen a post there about it being back in stock.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

this is also a great thread to let other members know of new releases instead of creating a bunch of empty threads and specials as well.

I am not going to post - oh memebox is now giving members 10 points today in every thread.  Sorry, not gonna happen


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is also a great thread to let other members know of new releases instead of creating a bunch of empty threads and specials as well.
> 
> I am not going to post - oh memebox is now giving members 10 points today in every thread.  Sorry, not gonna happen


Nobody is asking you to, that's why there should be a general discussion for promos, or new releases, etc. and then keep box specific information in box specific threads.

There is a reason I have never once used this subforum for information on specific boxes, and instead go to youtube and blog reviews for specific information, because right now the only thing this thread is conducive to is a giant chit-chat.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Nobody is asking you to, that's why there should be a general discussion for promos, or new releases, etc. and then keep box specific information in box specific threads.
> 
> There is a reason I have never once used this subforum for information on specific boxes, and instead go to youtube and blog reviews for specific information, because right now the only thing this thread is conducive to is a giant chit-chat.


the honest truth is they did seperate it for general chit chatter once and should have called it memebox chitterchatter


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the honest truth is they did seperate it for general chit chatter once and should have called it memebox chitterchatter


The mods are aware of this.  To make a long story short, the intent of merging that thread with this one and leaving this thread up is to get it to evolve into the general chitchat thread.  The key here is that *this thread needs to evolve*.  Period.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

yeah, well....not happy with the attitude being shown here towards the members.  That is all.

what is wrong with chitchat?  Why is this a problem HERE in THIS forum?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is also a great thread to let other members know of new releases instead of creating a bunch of empty threads and specials as well.
> 
> I am not going to post - oh memebox is now giving members 10 points today in every thread.  Sorry, not gonna happen


Isn't there a new arrivals thread? There could also be a 'Points Promotion' thread. Easy enough!

Still waiting for a valid argument for this mega thread to be left open. I'm seeing lots of posts about how you wouldn't have know things about Memebox if it weren't for this thread, but it's the only thread anyone is really using right now, so of course that's true. In fact, for a long time it was the only thread. 

When @@MissJexie first started this thread, I'm sure she had NO idea that Memebox was going to be moving this quickly &amp; releasing this many boxes. The thread was originally designed with the assumption that it was going to be about one box a month. We need to change the threads to accommodate Memebox's growth over the last few months. 

If everyone would actually post in the individual box threads, there would be a lot more useful information in them. Right now I can see how they'd look useless since no one is really using them. 

This is really no different than when Popsugar or Birchbox releases a limited edition box. They get their own thread. And it just so happens that ALL of the Memeboxes are limited edition type boxes, so they should also get their own thread, no?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, well....not happy with the attitude being shown here towards the members.  That is all.


 I'm not happy with the attitude being shown here towards the mods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> *Nobody is asking you to, that's why there should be a general discussion for promos, or new releases, etc. and then keep box specific information in box specific threads.*
> 
> There is a reason I have never once used this subforum for information on specific boxes, and instead go to youtube and blog reviews for specific information, because right now the only thing this thread is conducive to is a giant chit-chat.


go read the earlier posts - we are being "weaned" off this thread and pushed into the box threads, because the legitimacy of needing such a thread is unknown.  If you are going to create a general chitchat and let us talk about whatever we want to about memeboxes, and not move our posts around in the middle of the night, great!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm not happy with the attitude being shown here towards the mods.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Since the mods have the power and the members do not, it seems that our concerns could be valued a bit more.  

I was willing and have stated so many times, to post stuff in the appropriate threads.  I even CREATED separate threads.  This  dictatorial attitude is what is turning me off here.  It seems that the mods just wanted to push this and push this until members got upset.

whatever.  I see where this is going and I won't be coming back here.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> The mods are aware of this.  To make a long story short, the intent of merging that thread with this one and leaving this thread up is to get it to evolve into the general chitchat thread.  The key here is that *this thread needs to evolve*.  Period.


You said a few pages back that doing this merge would make you're "job" easier... Now its that the "thread needs to evolve" well isnt that what the other specific threads are for? I mean how much more do you want it to "evolve" - Evolve : " To undergo gradual change; develop"  but from other member's post's, people who have intially  read this thread  have purchased there first Memebox, after reading this thread, I don't know, but it seems as if though it has evolved and is already evolving, I mean why put a stop to that?


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Isn't there a new arrivals thread? There could also be a 'Points Promotion' thread. Easy enough!
> 
> Still waiting for a valid argument for this mega thread to be left open. I'm seeing lots of posts about how you wouldn't have know things about Memebox if it weren't for this thread, but it's the only thread anyone is really using right now, so of course that's true. In fact, for a long time it was the only thread.
> 
> ...


Could we feasibly have a general discussion thread in addition to individual box threads? (Even if it is a part 2 and this one gets locked) Would it be easier for everyone if we had those and a chit chat thread so we could keep the chatter separate from the information? Just trying to be helpful


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You said a few pages back that doing this merge would make you
> 
> 're "job" easier... Now its that the "thread needs to evolve" well isnt that what the other sub threads are for?


I don't understand what you're trying to say. Her two statements aren't irreconcilable.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Could we feasibly have a general discussion thread in addition to individual box threads? (Even if it is a part 2 and this one gets locked) Would it be easier for everyone if we had those and a chit chat thread so we could keep the chatter separate from the information? Just trying to be helpful


I'm just not sure what would go into a general discussion thread, that couldn't go into a more organized separate thread. I'm totally open to thoughts on this, I just haven't seen an idea yet that we don't already have a separate thread for or could make one for. 

And I fear that, since there appears to be a lot (understatement) of resistance to the individual threads, this mega thread would just be recreated with a general chit chat thread.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This was the thread that made my decision to make my FIRST purchase as well with Memebox.


me too....people here suggested what i should buy as my first box, and i really thank their opinion cos i was so clueless back then!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Birchbox has run quite smoothly for the last two years - tons of different threads on sample packs, faqs, anniversary codes, other promo codes, monthly boxes, limited edition boxes, new programs like ACES etc. ,etc. etc.

There is no reason this subforum shouldn't be able to run the same way.

None of that information can be gleaned from 319 pages of chatter.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm just not sure what would go into a general discussion thread, that couldn't go into a more organized separate thread. I'm totally open to thoughts on this, I just haven't seen an idea yet that we don't already have a separate thread for or could make one for.
> 
> *And I fear that, since there appears to be a lot (understatement) of resistance to the individual threads, this mega thread would just be recreated with a general chit chat thread. *


I know I stated I wasn't coming back here to this thread, but the part I bolded is totally incorrect.

People have stated that until their boxes come in, there isn't much to post on the individual threads.   No one is resisting individual threads -    many members here have stated, time &amp; time again, we will post on them for spoilers and when our boxes start arriving.


----------



## flynt (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Isn't there a new arrivals thread? There could also be a 'Points Promotion' thread. Easy enough!
> 
> ...
> 
> This is really no different than when Popsugar or Birchbox releases a limited edition box. They get their own thread. And it just so happens that ALL of the Memeboxes are limited edition type boxes, so they should also get their own thread, no?


I'm not sure Birchbox is the best example for this.  There's def more posting about the LE boxes in the monthly threads then in their own threads; In full bloom only has 12 posts, Birchbox finds has 13 posts, free for all has the most at 22 posts.  There's the chance that dividing up discussion into all these threads will stifle the overall discussion; giving the boxes their own threads is fine but having a thread just for point promos is a bit excessive.  Plus I can't be the only one annoyed by all the memebox threads clogging up the view new content section.

I agree that the general thread could stand to be trimmed down and I especially like that when zadi redid the thread that the first post was very informative but getting rid of it altogether seems a bit much.  I'm one of the people that would not have subscribed to memebox had it not been for this thread and I def would not have even looked at a thread called luckybox or nakedbox without knowing what it was about previously.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

All we want, and I speak for myself and those who have stated, we want this thread to talk, "CHIT CHAT" about memebox. That's it, that's all, I see no harm in that. Make a part 2# or #3 Or #4 as long has we have a home to talk about Memebox In general.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Birchbox has run quite smoothly for the last two years - tons of different threads on sample packs, faqs, anniversary codes, other promo codes, monthly boxes, limited edition boxes, new programs like ACES etc. ,etc. etc.
> 
> There is no reason this subforum shouldn't be able to run the same way.
> 
> None of that information can be gleaned from 316 pages of chatter.


birchbox doesn't release 6 boxes in one day.

It seems to me this is a moderator decision and not a member decision, so just be upfront with that and not try to tell us it is for the "better" and we will like it, when it is designed for the moderator's ease - which as I am a mod on several other boards, I totally get.

I also get that when members push back and list their concerns, I listen to them as well - I don't try to tear them down and dismiss them either.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

Except this is not a subscription box like Birchbox or like any other sub box I have ever come across. if you make a new thread with each special box there will soon be more threads than peeople contributing to those threads.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

Ouch just on a break at work and thought I'd pop in here. Wow I have payed for

50 boxes most not shipped and now I'm being asked to post in a specific thread when the boxes haven't even been shipped. The threads are dormant if you have bought global boxes to no16. And if there is a topic on a certain products let's say cheese cream are we know saying it will be moved to say 10 threads . This chat thread is great and to be fair the main one I read and post too. The others are not so used as I'm having to go out my way. The amount of

Threads opening when not even being shipped sends me back to this thread far too much going on but nothing posted. And I would post

My oil and trouble2 pics but this new forum still won't let me. Going back to reading previous comments now . To be fair this forum was going to be a different set up to others on MUT die to it not being a subscription service as such too many boxes.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I'm just not sure what would go into a general discussion thread, that couldn't go into a more organized separate thread. I'm totally open to thoughts on this, I just haven't seen an idea yet that we don't already have a separate thread for or could make one for.
> 
> And I fear that, since there appears to be a lot (understatement) of resistance to the individual threads, this mega thread would just be recreated with a general chit chat thread.


What I mean by a general thread is a place to put our thoughts about the company as a whole. For example: whether we feel the company delivers quality service and good product, our thoughts on improvements for the company as a whole (not products they should put in the boxes as we already have a thread for that), whether we would continue to repurchase based on service and experiences with the company. Now that I think about it the way I picture the general discussion is more like a review of the company, maybe it could be called something similar to that. *shrug* Just an idea.
That being said a chitchat thread would give us all a place to talk while both waiting for our boxes and keeping pertinent information more accessible in the informational threads.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ouch just on a break at work and thought I'd pop in here. Wow I have payed for
> 
> 50 boxes most not shipped and now I'm being asked to post in a specific thread when the boxes haven't even been shipped. The threads are dormant if you have bought global boxes to no16. And if there is a topic on a certain products let's say cheese cream are we know saying it will be moved to say 10 threads . This chat thread is great and to be fair the main one I read and post too. The others are not so used as I'm having to go out my way. The amount of
> 
> ...


Exactly, if someone has not received there box, and a bunch of other member's have,and are posting in that SPECIFIC box's thread, that will limit that persons experience with memebox, and other members here on MUT.


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> What I mean by a general thread is a place to put our thoughts about the company as a whole. For example: whether we feel the company delivers quality service and good product, our thoughts on improvements for the company as a whole (not products they should put in the boxes as we already have a thread for that), whether we would continue to repurchase based on service and experiences with the company. Now that I think about it the way I picture the general discussion is more like a review of the company, maybe it could be called something similar to that. *shrug* Just an idea.
> 
> That being said a chitchat thread would give us all a place to talk while both waiting for our boxes and keeping pertinent information more accessible in the informational threads.


I like the idea of a general chitchat thread, and like you said, I want pertinent information in box threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a huge fan of what we've got going on in the 10 Minute Box thread!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I like the idea of a general chitchat thread, and like you said, I want pertinent information in box threads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a huge fan of what we've got going on in the 10 Minute Box thread!


I know, that thread has been a blast!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

some of the posts I made for the 10 minute box would not have appeared.  I posted them in this thread.   They were moved, along with the other posts as well.

so, yes, you will lose out on the general chat and flow while waiting for a box.


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 26, 2014)

I don't wanna butt in but really? Over a change of things in here? Let's be peaceful, they try to work hard and improve things and experiment, give them a break...let's be thankful they are working hard to try to improve our experience. This is going way off topic.

Just my opinion, Thanks for your hard work page administrators and mods!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I do not think it is off topic to discuss this here - it was brought up here by the moderators.    As far as improving the experience, that is subjective!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I don't wanna butt in but really? Over a change of things in here? Let's be peaceful, they try to work hard and improve things and experiment, give them a break...let's be thankful they are working hard to try to improve our experience. This is going way off topic.
> 
> Just my opinion, Thanks for your hard work page administrators and mods!


Definitely!

I know that I hope my posts are coming across the way I want them to. I'm not angry, I just want to help find a solution that will work for everyone (mods and members)


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

it has turned into a revolving thread and tbh if they weren't pushing to change something that has been this way for months there wouldn't be so much resistance. personally i want it to stay on memebox chat not on this


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it has turned into a revolving thread and tbh if they weren't pushing to change something that has been this way for months there wouldn't be so much resistance. personally i want it to stay on memebox chat not on this


me too!!  I liked the convos we all had here and the community feel.  I won't get that on individual box threads, because I do not purchase every box and neither does anyone else.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it has turned into a revolving thread and tbh if they weren't pushing to change something that has been this way for months there wouldn't be so much resistance. personally i want it to stay on memebox chat not on this


It has been this way for months because nobody could predict how quickly memebox was going to push boxes out and predict how everyone would choose to use this thread. Because of that, this subforum has to evolve, as @@meaganola already said.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Did I mention how much I hatehate*hate* this return to the all-one-thread jumble?  It's no longer like a ball of fifty different strings I'm trying to keep straight.  It's now like fifty scoops of different flavors of ice cream, all left to sit out on the counter all afternoon, and someone has come along and given it a good stir every half hour or so, so you can't even separate one string out of the mess.  It's even worse now.


Sounds like Hate to me, and Not "evolve". I take that offensively, as I'm also contributer to this thread


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sounds like Hate to me, and Not "evolve"


I hate this thread too. And I would like to see it evolve. Those aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I hate this thread too. And I would like to see it evolve. Those aren't mutually exclusive.


Evolve, can you please elaborate? Because all I'm seeing is "evolve" I mean? I'm confused.If you mods "HATE" this thread so much, than just say it how it is, you don't like going through it and organizing things. Tell us, don't beat around the bush. I'd appreciate that more than MOD VS MEMBER. Obviously the mods see it there way and that's that. So I'm done with this whole "evolve" stuff lol.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 26, 2014)

I don't see what we're supposed to post in seperate threads when we haven't received the boxes they concern. Some boxes are months away so it's unreasonable to expect people will want to talk specifically about them.

And as many people have rightly stated: with the number of boxes Memebox releases every week, we'll soon be flooded with threads.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sounds like Hate to me, and Not "evolve". I take that offensively, as I'm also contributer to this thread


I stand by both word choices.  I hate it because it's not evolving.  And I stated why I hate it:  It's a mess of everything all lumped together with absolutely no organization.  And that's not my opinion as a mod.  That's my opinion as a user.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Evolve, can you please elaborate? Because all I'm seeing is "evolve" I mean? I'm confused. I' mean if you mods "HATE" this thread so much, than just say it how it is, you don't like going through it and organizing things. Tell us, don't beat around the bush.


You can dislike the way something is at the moment and still have an appreciation for the potential it has. This thread has seen a lot of great stuff but it is disorganized, the way I see it is that the mods want everyone to have access to the huge amount of knowledge that some of us have about memebox without having to wade through all of our chatter. And it seems to me like this is a fairly logical next step in this sub forum.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

Right I'm up to the last post . This happened on another forum I use. (Rarely now) die to reasons like this all I can see is someone setting up a memebox chatter group and everyone joining that then this will end up barely used . Only for when boxes start arriving. Just my thoughts . A chatter thread is needed for day to day unless MUT do not want traffic to there forum anymore . At present many people past and present who are keeping away from the individual threads are just not logging on to look as there is too much to look at and which post do I post on if I like said product but has been in 4 different boxes iykwim .

I mean a Facebook chatter group


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Look - the other subforums work smoothly because the members are the ones who keep it organized and post in more than one thread, we don't have to clean up after them in most circumstances.

I'm not saying this is exactly how it needs to be but:


shipping issues in shipping issue thread
promos in promo thread
maybe a thread for when new boxes are released
box information/spoilers/etc in the box threads (lucky box thread, super box thread, etc.) - i'm still not 100% sure how broken down these boxes will be because i, and most people, have no idea how memebox is going to develop - this is one reason why this is a _work in progress_

even a FAQ thread would be awesome like the birchbox one - i am subbed but i don't know a lot about memebox - this is a great way to help new members and new subscribers jump in
anything else? i dont know every nook and cranny about memebox which is why this is a member project as much as it is a moderator project.

I am NOT opposed to a general chit chatter thread. Usually the birchbox month threads are general chit chatter until boxes ship too, its how we stay sane while waiting. I just believe this sub forum needs to be more than one massive thread because people who are new, either to the forum, or to memebox, are going to feel very isolated trying to jump into a 320 page thread.


----------



## Renata P (May 26, 2014)

There are memebox #5-2, SB4 and SB3 available again. Interested?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Superbox #28. Im def buying Superbox 100# lol


----------



## Renata P (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Superbox #28. Im def buying Superbox 100# lol


This will come very soon


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

There's a very helpful product review thread which might be an appropriate place to discuss specific products.

One of the mods mentioned going to one of the individual threads to post when that individual box ships; my concern is that, since they are all spoiler threads, I might pop in to helpfully let folks know my box has shipped, and getting spoiled when it turns out someone has already gotten hers (I don't want to be spoiled for this box, but I do want to keep abreast of shipping progress). If we're expected to post in box-specific threads from now on, can we go back to hiding the spoilers?

Does that make sense?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

Superbox100 omg I'm at work what's in it. What thread do I post this in . Need info


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Look - the other subforums work smoothly because the members are the ones who keep it organized and post in more than one thread, we don't have to clean up after them in most circumstances.
> 
> I'm not saying this is exactly how it needs to be but:
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is disagreeing with you on that.  Go back and read the earlier posts today from the mods.   That is what got people upset, myself included.

When zadidoll stated this last week, there were a lot of restrictions, which is why it probably got bad reviews - and here it is again.    I and other members have created individual threads about memeboxes, and posted spoilers and such.  The members here are trying to follow the new rules, but the earlier posts on this topic from the mods here were discounting all of the effort the members had already put forth.

since the promos are usually only good for a very short time, like 24 hours, a lot of people might miss them if they are in a separate thread.  I still feel that we can post in both, if need be.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> This will come very soon


I give it less than 6 months before we hit superbox #100, lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> There's a very helpful product review thread which might be an appropriate place to discuss specific products.
> 
> One of the mods mentioned going to one of the individual threads to post when that individual box ships; my concern is that, since they are all spoiler threads, I might pop in to helpfully let folks know my box has shipped, and getting spoiled when it turns out someone has already gotten hers (I don't want to be spoiled for this box, but I do want to keep abreast of shipping progress). If we're expected to post in box-specific threads from now on, can we go back to hiding the spoilers?
> 
> Does that make sense?


I think that's a reasonable request- Spoilers can still be posted in individual threads, but under a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I think that's a reasonable request- Spoilers can still be posted in individual threads, but under a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Meanwhile we can keep speculating on what oddball products may end up in the boxes, lol.
Those of you who have been to the 10 min box thread will know that hilarious speculation will ensue.


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I think that's a reasonable request- Spoilers can still be posted in individual threads, but under a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And to forestall the objection I know is immediate:  Yes, I know we just put "spoiler" in all of the thread titles last night because of all of the spoiler posts being moved.  Mods can take that word out of the titles and put spoiler tags in the posts themselves, but it's going to take a bit of time to get it all done.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

can we have MUT create a memebox fb page for chat if this is going to be a problem?  Or at least tell me how to do it, because I will set one up.  I am not sure what is wrong with the chatty thread but I don't want it to be an issue here with the moderators.  It seems that the prolific members on the memebox thread really enjoys the chatty thread and I am just looking for alternatives here.

I will be happy to moderate the FB chatty page if it is an offshoot of the MUT FB page.


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

Wow! that Memebox #8 restock sold out quick!  Now restock #5 is gone and there's only Superbox 3 and 4 and #5-2 and.... just checked Memebox #3 is gone too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can we have MUT create a memebox fb page for chat if this is going to be a problem?  Or at least tell me how to do it, because I will set one up.  I am not sure what is wrong with the chatty thread but I don't want it to be an issue here with the moderators.  It seems that the prolific members on the memebox thread really enjoys the chatty thread and I am just looking for alternatives here.
> 
> I will be happy to moderate the FB chatty page if it is an offshoot of the MUT FB page.


We already said that we like the idea of a general chit chat thread and we're trying to work with the community to help this subforum become more user friendly. You shoot down everything and now want to make your own facebook page, I don't really understand what you're trying to accomplish here.


----------



## MissJexie (May 26, 2014)

Guys, I apologize for not being a bigger part of this conversation, as I am in the process of moving out of state and I have been crazy stressed and super busy!

I am right in the middle of this debate as the person who started this thread to begin with, as well as being a mod and understanding how completely out of control this thread has become.

When this thread started, it was because there was no Memebox thread on MakeupTalk, and I wanted to tell everyone about it. At that point, the ONLY boxes that has been released were Memebox #1, #2 and #3. We had NO idea how many boxes were going to be pouring out over time.

For those of us who keep up with this thread or have stalked it for long enough to understand the chit chat, this is a community of people who love Memebox and love to talk about/get excited about boxes.

For new members and visitors that are looking for SPECIFIC information, this thread is a jumbled, confused mess. As mods, we want to make sure that these threads and the Memebox group in general is useful for not only the current members, but for new members and inquiring members as well. It's how makeuptalk acquires and keeps new members and has existed successfully for so long. Even so, there is no desire to alienate or upset current active members, either.

As you all know, because of the sheer volume of boxes that are released at a rapid rate, it's incredibly difficult to find the BEST solution for new members looking for information, current members looking to chat, and moderators having to keep up with everything. Let's be honest here: there IS no option that is going to make everyone happy. What we need to do as a community (Memebox forum and makeuptalk in general) is try and figure out a solution as close to middle ground as possible, and understand that this is a transition phase for the Memebox forum. That the company grew way faster than any of us could imagine or keep up with. It grew more than I anticipated when I made this thread, but I think the important thing is to be open to change, and feel free to contribute ideas or solutions to the conversation. That's the only way we're going to come up with a plan that works best!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> We already said that we like the idea of a general chit chat thread and we're trying to work with the community to help this subforum become more user friendly. You shoot down everything and now want to make your own facebook page, I don't really understand what you're trying to accomplish here.


wow - I am not SHOOTING down anything.  You haven't read my posts at all.  I have started individual threads and posted on them, etc.

I just want a chatty thread that doesn't have so many restrictions.  There is nothing wrong with asking about the FB and I resent your comment to me.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can we have MUT create a memebox fb page for chat if this is going to be a problem?  Or at least tell me how to do it, because I will set one up.  I am not sure what is wrong with the chatty thread but I don't want it to be an issue here with the moderators.  It seems that the prolific members on the memebox thread really enjoys the chatty thread and I am just looking for alternatives here.
> 
> I will be happy to moderate the FB chatty page if it is an offshoot of the MUT FB page.


I personally would like to keep the chatter off of Facebook considering that they don't seem to care about their users privacy too much.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Superbox #28. Im def buying Superbox 100# lol


give it until september


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> We already said that we like the idea of a general chit chat thread and we're trying to work with the community to help this subforum become more user friendly. You shoot down everything and now want to make your own facebook page, I don't really understand what you're trying to accomplish here.


She's trying to find common ground, were all grown ups here so lets act like it, there's no need to be snippy. Were not shooting down "everything" we just want a chit chat thread. That's it.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can we have MUT create a memebox fb page for chat if this is going to be a problem?  Or at least tell me how to do it, because I will set one up.  I am not sure what is wrong with the chatty thread but I don't want it to be an issue here with the moderators.  It seems that the prolific members on the memebox thread really enjoys the chatty thread and I am just looking for alternatives here.
> 
> I will be happy to moderate the FB chatty page if it is an offshoot of the MUT FB page.


sadly i wont be able to post there... no idea why but cant post on company pages on fbook


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - I am not SHOOTING down anything.  You haven't read my posts at all.  I have started individual threads and posted on them, etc.
> 
> I just want a chatty thread that doesn't have so many restrictions.  There is nothing wrong with asking about the FB and I resent your comment to me.


And right now we're offering suggestions about how to make everything run more smoothly, so what restrictions are you so bothered by that they require moving this entire subforum to facebook?


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Guys, I apologize for not being a bigger part of this conversation, as I am in the process of moving out of state and I have been crazy stressed and super busy!
> 
> I am right in the middle of this debate as the person who started this thread to begin with, as well as being a mod and understanding how completely out of control this thread has become.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling it may take multiple tries to get a good system set up, but I'm willing to stick it out and keep this gem of a community in my life. But everyone should keep in mind that while some attempts may not work...we can still try again.


----------



## MissJexie (May 26, 2014)

I think it needs to reiterated that the mods do NOT want to take away a general chit chat thread, but we're trying to figure out a way to make it so it doesn't become the second coming of this thread. That general conversation is totally fine, but box-specific talk should be put in it's corresponding, separate thread. The concern is how we keep a general chat thread just that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I have a feeling it may take multiple tries to get a good system set up, but I'm willing to stick it out and keep this gem of a community in my life. But everyone should keep in mind that while some attempts may not work...we can still try again.


Exactly. This is why its a _work in progress._ The birchbox forum went through a lot of evolution, and a lot of that required trial and error by Zadidoll, until we got into a good swing of things. After that, Zadi stepped back completely, and its almost entirely member run. I never see her post in that subforum anymore. And I hardly EVER have to moderate there, and I mean ever.

eta: I'm saying this as someone who has been involved with primarily the Birchbox community for over 2 years. Its not something that just magically happens over night, and it requires a group effort from everyone.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 26, 2014)

sorry to suddenly jump in cos i'm still quite new to this....but the impression that i got from this thread was not for me to find specific info "inside" the pages (like there was no way i was going to read every single post in here to find the info i wanted), but if i did want to know something, i would make a post, and someone (or some people) would reply to my post....and that's what i really liked about this thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if i'm going to have to follow every thread relating to memeboxes to see everything, that's going to be a problem   i read the posts here via email, and wow, it would be really confusing there  :wacko:


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

The more I think about it the better the idea of an FAQ thread sounds, it would be super helpful and easy for a memebox beginner to navigate.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> The more I think about it the better the idea of an FAQ thread sounds, it would be super helpful and easy for a memebox beginner to navigate.


This might be experimental bias, but since creating and pinning the birchbox faq thread, we've gotten far less questions in there, I feel like.

This is a chance for everyone to contribute. The one I copied/pasted in to a pinned thread was compiled by a ton of members over a period of months. Y'all know better than anyone else what gets asked frequently around here. :]


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This might be experimental bias, but since creating and pinning the birchbox faq thread, we've gotten far less questions in there, I feel like.
> 
> This is a chance for everyone to contribute. The one I copied/pasted in to a pinned thread was compiled by a ton of members over a period of months. Y'all know better than anyone else what gets asked frequently around here. :]


Like how to use the ems site to track our packages, and how it takes several days after they ship to send us tracking numbers, lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Like how to use the ems site to track our packages, and how it takes several days after they ship to send us tracking numbers, lol.


Yes! EMS is a confusing monster for a lot of people. Fortunately I wasn't to thrown off by it because I order things from Asia a lot.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Yes! EMS is a confusing monster for a lot of people. Fortunately I wasn't to thrown off by it because I order things from Asia a lot.


I'm stubborn, I just jacked with it until it worked. But I did learn that you can just plunk the tracking number into USPS and track it from there too, you just won't get as detailed information about your package until it gets to the US.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Yes! EMS is a confusing monster for a lot of people. Fortunately I wasn't to thrown off by it because I order things from Asia a lot.


especially when you get asked questions in korean


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> especially when you get asked questions in korean


That if you say yes to, it redirects you to some page that won't show you your tracking information.  Darn you, EMS, for throwing me off so so much!


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

Quote



elizabethrose said:


> That if you say yes to, it redirects you to some page that won't show you your tracking information.  Darn you, EMS, for throwing me off so so much!


I just hit the right button because that is what i do most in life as I have a toddler I say no no no


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> That if you say yes to, it redirects you to some page that won't show you your tracking information. Darn you, EMS, for throwing me off so so much!


As a new memer (memette?), I haven't encountered the tracking yet, and it sounds like an explanation of this would indeed be super helpful to have in an FAQ, please!


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As a new memer (memette?), I haven't encountered the tracking yet, and it sounds like an explanation of this would be super helpful to have in an FAQ, please!


Hit the right (as in direction) button on the dialogue boxes when dealing with tracking


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As a new memer (memette?), I haven't encountered the tracking yet, and it sounds like an explanation of this would be super helpful to have in an FAQ, please!


Oh the frustration and confusion it would save you, I wish there had been a FAQ when I first ordered/was enabled by my BFF. Lol


----------



## elizabethrose (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As a new memer (memette?), I haven't encountered the tracking yet, and it sounds like an explanation of this would be super helpful to have in an FAQ, please!


Since we're still trying to decide how to restructure the threads- until that happens I'll go ahead and answer your question!  When you get your tracking you can log into your account and get to your tracking from there.  It'll redirect you to a website and then click NO or the right side button when it asks you a popup question (in Korean)- and you can see where your tracking is.  Once it's to US customs, you can copy and paste the top number into USPS and it'll show you your delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As a new memer (memette?), I haven't encountered the tracking yet, and it sounds like an explanation of this would be super helpful to have in an FAQ, please!


Also the tracking will work in USPS, it will just seem like its taking forever to update because you won't get many updates until it leaves Korea.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Having just joined Memebox this week, I think an FAQ thread is a fantastic idea. The Birchbox one has been so helpful!


----------



## meaganola (May 26, 2014)

Just a little heads-up about the box-specific threads:  Since there was a concern about having boxes spoiled by going into the box-specific threads, now we're going back through, taking "Spoiler" out of the thread title, and adding spoiler tags to posts with photos and lists of products.  If "Spoiler" is not in a thread title, either there weren't any spoilers in there to begin with or the spoilers have already been hidden (or a mod is currently in that thread working on that).  The goal is to make the general Spoiler thread obsolete and the box threads important, so if you have a box spoiler, please put it in the relevant box thread.  To do spoiler tags without using the BBCode button, just type this WITHOUT THE SPACES and replace XXX with your text/photos:  

[ spoiler ] xxx [ /spoiler ] 

Thanks!


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2014)

Hello members!

This topic has somehow lost it's way, but was allowed to remain unlocked for Memebox discussion purposes. There is no need to comment about how it's lost it's way, but can we all move forward and try to get it back on topic. Right now, we'll allow allow this Memebox chit chat to remain open here if we can keep it on the topic of *"Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service"* If you feel the inclination to reply to posts in here, try very much to keep it about Memebox.  Keep in mind, we do have rules and need to follow them. Just as the rules state personal attacked will not be allowed and may be deleted + the members warned.

Also, we tried to set up some rhyme or reason to the organization and have set up some various other sections regarding Memebox and spoilers, etc.  Make every attempt to fill those other threads and topics up with relevant posts. 

Keep this on the topic of Memebox or we may have to choose another path in the future.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

Someone mentioned it earlier but to anyone who missed it 5-2 is in stock atm.

And superbox 3 and 4


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Someone mentioned it earlier but to anyone who missed it 5-2 is in stock atm.


I really want that rose product in it, but Ill pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really want that rose product in it, but Ill pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler



the liquid soap?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the liquid soap?


Yea!


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea!


oh ok. I pulled out my card for it, as it was my first box and tbh it was so so for me tbh.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Do they not send out emails or anything when these restocks happen?


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I did start a milk box discussion - I haven't seen a lot of chatter around that, but I did buy all 3 of those boxes when they were released - milk, oriental medicine &amp; whole grains (I am weak)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132471-memebox-milk-box-discussion/


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Do they not send out emails or anything when these restocks happen?


Sometimes but not always, someone said before to check on the days they ship boxes out too because they discover extras from people who had cancelled a particular box.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Do they not send out emails or anything when these restocks happen?


nope, not always. I always hear on here.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 26, 2014)

i check Facebook early morning too, then post on here and message memefans from here and around to let them know. thats how i ordered box1,2,3, and luckybox1 in 5 mins at 7.30 in the morning, they don't hang around long though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Sometimes but not always, someone said before to check on the days they ship boxes out too because they discover extras from people who had cancelled a particular box.


Thanks!! I'll have to look out for those days. I've noticed on here that they do restocks of boxes too. I'm really hoping they do a restock of luckybox #5.



Lorna ljblog said:


> i check Facebook early morning too, then post on here and message memefans from here and around to let them know. thats how i ordered box1,2,3, and luckybox1 in 5 mins at 7.30 in the morning, they don't hang around long though.


Good idea! I have an interests list or whatever of all my favorite beauty companies and I check it every morning when I wake up for spoilers/promotions. I literally use facebook more for that then I do to keep in touch with people now.



biancardi said:


> I did start a milk box discussion - I haven't seen a lot of chatter around that, but I did buy all 3 of those boxes when they were released - milk, oriental medicine &amp; whole grains (I am weak)
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132471-memebox-milk-box-discussion/


Subscribed to that thread! Thanks for making it! I cannot wait for that box.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

I'm still hoping for a fermented box spoiler, especially after watching the episode of get it beauty where they featured fermented products I am chomping at the bit to try some.


----------



## rachelshine (May 26, 2014)

I just want to wake up another day and have 20+ memeponts again!! I wouldn't mind getting another box for $3


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

i am waiting for more points before i order too.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just want to wake up another day and have 20+ memeponts again!! I wouldn't mind getting another box for $3


was that for the cleanser?  

edited to add- Oh YOU want them - I was thinking you got them - lol

I also want a 20 meme point day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just want to wake up another day and have 20+ memeponts again!! I wouldn't mind getting another box for $3


I'm so sad that I lost out on some memepoints I had in my account because they were for a limited time. I didn't even know anything about some being limited time offers and stuff until after the fact.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I'm so sad that I lost out on some memepoints I had in my account because they were for a limited time. I didn't even know anything about some being limited time offers and stuff until after the fact.


Always check expiry dates for points on your account if they appear


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Always check expiry dates for points on your account if they appear


After I was trying to figure out what happened to them I found that little area that shows all of that, I never even thought to check it out before. Totally kicked myself afterwards for not jumping on the makeup box after that.


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> After I was trying to figure out what happened to them I found that little area that shows all of that, I never even thought to check it out before. Totally kicked myself afterwards for not jumping on the makeup box after that.


makeup box only restocked for about 24hrs until sold out too.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am waiting for more points before i order too.


Same! I don't think I'll get anything else until some free points show up in my account!


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Same! I don't think I'll get anything else until some free points show up in my account!


yep, I have 3 points.  If they add 10 points, or even 5 points, I might be tempted with the blue colorbox, even thought I don't want it - lol

I am holding out, though, for some new themed boxes.   maybe a tropical box with coconut, mint, pineapple (think enzymes...) with a nice lip tint


----------



## Jane George (May 26, 2014)

i want them to restock tonymoly tbh


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i want them to restock tonymoly tbh


Yea, that was a good box.


----------



## flushblush (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i want them to restock tonymoly tbh





LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, that was a good box.


I'll third that! Still bummed that I hesitated when it was actually restocked a week or two ago. And, of course, more points wouldn't hurt.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i want them to restock tonymoly tbh


I've been lusting after Tony Moly products for so long, I'm sad I missed out on that box.


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

After looking at the spoilers for minibox 1, 2 and makeup memebox I really want a restock of makeup memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I want some more luckyboxes!!  I really would love some items from memebox 6

O'Sum Aloe Vera Soothing Mist 

Recipe by Nature Spray Essence Water


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I want some more luckyboxes!!  I really would love some items from memebox 6
> 
> O'Sum Aloe Vera Soothing Mist
> 
> Recipe by Nature Spray Essence Water


 Oh I'm sure they will, they keep churning out boxes like crazy soon they should release more.


----------



## LadyManah (May 26, 2014)

I have 15 points, because of that FB thingy and the milk box. I'll sit on them and wait for a new box or extra points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Oh I'm sure they will, they keep churning out boxes like crazy soon they should release more.


I hope they reply emails and ship out memeshop orders as fast as they chrun out boxes!


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Oh I'm sure they will, they keep churning out boxes like crazy soon they should release more.


I hope they reply emails and ship out memeshop orders as fast as they chrun out boxes!
Edit: oops double posts!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

My Luckybox should be here tomorrow and the excitement is killing me. I really don't know how y'all can handle the wait for the box to be released, then see more boxes go up for sale, AND THEN wait for them all to come from korea.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

we chat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

cheriii said:


> I hope they reply emails and ship out memeshop orders as fast as they chrun out boxes!


they did ship out my order (not a memebox, but an order..) I placed last week.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> My Luckybox should be here tomorrow and the excitement is killing me. I really don't know how y'all can handle the wait for the box to be released, then see more boxes go up for sale, AND THEN wait for them all to come from korea.


Lol, idk... Teasers and spoilers keep me excited but I have a lot of Korean products. I keep a calendar with shipping dates to remind me that it's actually not that long until the box comes out. Lol


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I have a mental shipping/delivery kept in my head for my boxes..  I am glad I sub to a ton of other regular boxes, otherwise this would drive me to distraction!!  I will have a glut of boxes in mid-late July timeframe, and the rest are in June with one coming this week (crosses fingers)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

This might be a good question to add to a FAQ's, and if anyone wants to take charge compiling stuff like that so we can do a pinned topic, then go right ahead, but has anyone discovered a rhyme or reason to how frequently they've released Luckyboxes? Like, is it after every few Global boxes or is it just random?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This might be a good question to add to a FAQ's, and if anyone wants to take charge compiling stuff like that so we can do a pinned topic, then go right ahead, but has anyone discovered a rhyme or reason to how frequently they've released Luckyboxes? Like, is it after every few Global boxes or is it just random?


Totally random


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This might be a good question to add to a FAQ's, and if anyone wants to take charge compiling stuff like that so we can do a pinned topic, then go right ahead, but has anyone discovered a rhyme or reason to how frequently they've released Luckyboxes? Like, is it after every few Global boxes or is it just random?


There's not really a pattern but it seems to be a ratio of 2 memeboxes to each luckybox. But they mainly do it to let newbies get ahold of products that we've been raving about, a catch up box so to speak.
Wow, sometimes I forget how nerdy I am. :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> There's not really a pattern but it seems to be a ratio of 2 memeboxes to each luckybox. But they mainly do it to let newbies get ahold of products that we've been raving about, a catch up box so to speak.
> 
> Wow, sometimes I forget how nerdy I am. :/


Hey being a little obsessed is never a bad thing!

I'm trying to decide where exactly "to go" from here, after getting my first luckybox tomorrow. I definitely think I would like to get more boxes because it just seems to offer something that I wasn't getting from Birchbox. I think the variety and "weird" or interesting products. All the options overwhelm me because I hate making decisions, but would it make most sense to get a Global box after this?


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

I started with a theme box - the honey one, which was a superbox.  In fact, all of the boxes, meme &amp; superbox, have been themes for me - I got the green tea (SB), grapefruit scent(GB), foot care(SB), whole grains(GB), oriental medicine(GB) &amp;  milk (GB).  luckybox 5 was the only one that wasn't and I knew what was in the box when I ordered it (due to advanced spoilers)


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I started with a theme box - the honey one, which was a superbox.  In fact, all of the boxes, meme &amp; superbox, have been themes for me - I got the green tea, grapefruit scent, foot care, whole grains, oriental medicine &amp; milk.  luckybox 5 was the only one that wasn't and I knew what was in the box when I ordered it (due to advanced spoilers)


I just have to say that your blog post talking about all your boxes you were getting is what made me decide to sign up the other day!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hey being a little obsessed is never a bad thing!
> 
> I'm trying to decide where exactly "to go" from here, after getting my first luckybox tomorrow. I definitely think I would like to get more boxes because it just seems to offer something that I wasn't getting from Birchbox. I think the variety and "weird" or interesting products. All the options overwhelm me because I hate making decisions, but would it make most sense to get a Global box after this?


Definitely, the global boxes offer the most variety and if you're unsure about what kind of Korean products work well for you then you get to try more and find out what you like. I know what kind of Asian products I like because I've been using them for years. So I knew I would like the milk box and the snail box.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I just have to say that your blog post talking about all your boxes you were getting is what made me decide to sign up the other day!


oh thank you!  That really means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Definitely, the global boxes offer the most variety and if you're unsure about what kind of Korean products work well for you then you get to try more and find out what you like. I know what kind of Asian products I like because I've been using them for years. So I knew I would like the milk box and the snail box.


This sounds perfect then. I've been wanting to branch out into Asian products forever, and never really had a way to.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This sounds perfect then. I've been wanting to branch out into Asian products forever, and never really had a way to.


Yeah, up until the last couple of years it was rough.
I got into Asian products after my uncle make a snarky comment about me looking like a "giant Korean girl". It made me think, hey maybe Asian makeup will work for my ridiculously pale skin.


----------



## biancardi (May 26, 2014)

ohhh, their fb page now is having an "ask a meme-master" section, where you can ask questions about the products and such!


----------



## cheriii (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Hey being a little obsessed is never a bad thing!
> 
> I'm trying to decide where exactly "to go" from here, after getting my first luckybox tomorrow. I definitely think I would like to get more boxes because it just seems to offer something that I wasn't getting from Birchbox. I think the variety and "weird" or interesting products. All the options overwhelm me because I hate making decisions, but would it make most sense to get a Global box after this?


Regular memebox if you can endure the long wait, since the latest one that's available won't ship until August. My first box was a luckybox then the second one was a themed memebox, because I didn't want to wait so long to get the box.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 26, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Regular memebox if you can endure the long wait, since the latest one that's available won't ship until August. My first box was a luckybox then the second one was a themed memebox, because I didn't want to wait so long to get the box.


Oh yeah I forgot about the wait -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 26, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Regular memebox if you can endure the long wait, since the latest one that's available won't ship until August. My first box was a luckybox then the second one was a themed memebox, because I didn't want to wait so long to get the box.


That's the one thing I don't know if I can handle, I'm very impatient. I think I'll just play it by ear, see what pops up, and see what my bank account looks like at the time!


----------



## Saffyra (May 26, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This sounds perfect then. I've been wanting to branch out into Asian products forever, and never really had a way to.


Definitely the best boxes would be the Global and the Luckyboxes.  There's usually more products and they're (usually) all deluxe samples so if you hate something, you don't have to feel bad if you have to toss it.  

In my opinion, the value for Global and Luckyboxes is FAR better than any of the others.  Not to disparage any of the other boxes because they're still good, just focused differently.

It's a less expensive way to get a ton of different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

i received the superbox #11 before special day...it took 1 week for it to arrive by normal shipping (express takes 1 day to arrive in hong kong haha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

will post in the spoilers section tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the superbox #11 before special day...it took 1 week for it to arrive by normal shipping (express takes 1 day to arrive in hong kong haha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> will post in the spoilers section tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OOooo and I was going to go to bed now, Ill wait until you post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

haha it's afternoon for me now...by the time you wake up again, it'll be my evening hehe


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> haha it's afternoon for me now...by the time you wake up again, it'll be my evening hehe


lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 27, 2014)

WHY NOT POST MONTHLY MEMEBOX THREADS ALSO? 

Start a new one on the first of the month, and lock the old one, and all chatter can go in each month's thread? New releases and general current dated memebox discussion can go there

Keep the dedicated box threads for discussion about the boxes- spoilers, shipping info, reveals etc.

@@meaganola @@kawaiimeows @@Director


----------



## cheriii (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the superbox #11 before special day...it took 1 week for it to arrive by normal shipping (express takes 1 day to arrive in hong kong haha)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> will post in the spoilers section tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omo omo me is excited! I will wait for your post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> WHY NOT POST MONTHLY MEMEBOX THREADS ALSO?
> 
> Start a new one on the first of the month, and lock the old one, and all chatter can go in each month's thread? New releases and general current dated memebox discussion can go there
> 
> ...


The mods have actually tossed this idea around, because tons of forums auto-lock threads after so many pages so they don't become monsterous to load. I personally like it. I think the final say goes to Director on whether or not he wants us locking threads.


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

I'd agree that the best to try next would be memebox. The only issue is the wait  though.


----------



## Haylie (May 27, 2014)

I miss the old MUT site cause I  could click on pictures thats been uploaded to get sneak peaks or  see  what others got,  I'm so depressed, missing that feature...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

ROSELYN23 said:


> I miss the old MUT site cause I  could click on pictures thats been uploaded to get sneak peaks or  see  what others got,  so depressed, missing that feature...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Director has said it is being worked on! The image gallery is something that is much missed here, I think.


----------



## Haylie (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Director has said it is being worked on! The image gallery is something that is much missed here, I think.


oh, good to know, thank you ! for days I dont  have time to read every page, The picture gallery was my favorite, Hope it comes back !   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 27, 2014)

ROSELYN23 said:


> oh, good to know, thank you ! for days I dont  have time to read every page, The picture gallery was my favorite, Hope it comes back !   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I miss it so much for the sub threads! It was the best for quickly seeing box reveals which tend to be kinda buried in the comments.


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

I post this on the shipping thread, which will tell you which boxes this could affect, but I did get this email from memebox this morning

_[SIZE=14.44444465637207px]Quick Notification:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.44444465637207px]Memebox will be on national holidays from June 4th to June 8th including the weekends. We will be operating during the long weekend nonetheless, but there may be [/SIZE][SIZE=14.44444465637207px]possible delays rising from our domestic logistics and handling of the orders. [/SIZE]_


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I post this on the shipping thread, which will tell you which boxes this could affect, but I did get this email from memebox this morning
> 
> _[SIZE=14.44444465637207px]Quick Notification:[/SIZE]__[SIZE=14.44444465637207px]Memebox will be on national holidays from June 4th to June 8th including the weekends. We will be operating during the long weekend nonetheless, but there may be [/SIZE][SIZE=14.44444465637207px]possible delays rising from our domestic logistics and handling of the orders.[/SIZE]_


They get the best holidays everrr!


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

@ Geez thats a long holiday. But first time hearing them work on weekends. 
I am semi-holidaying in Croatia anyways till 18th~ Relying on roommate for pictures.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully when I get back, I will love the things I have gotten rather than just looking at them.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 27, 2014)

Wasn't someone saying they wanted the nakedbox #16 to be restocked.... Because apparently it is now.

Edit: Found the post I was looking for!


----------



## flushblush (May 27, 2014)

Hey ladies, I've got a couple of questions, please! I just received the tracking info for my two boxes. I placed two separate orders with standard shipping, and they combined both orders into one express shipment. That is AWESOME, but I'm not going to be home to sign for it! Did I read awhile back that you can leave on a note on your door for DHL with your signature and permission to leave the package? If that doesn't work, what happens next?

On a side note, it's in Cincinatti right now and only took ONE DAY to get there from Seoul - impressive! I'm one state over, so it should be here tomorrow, I hope! Holy nuts, I just checked again and it's one city away from me now. I last checked 2 hours ago, so this is really speeding along. They might try delivering it today if this keeps up, and I'm not hooooome - uh oh.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hey ladies, I've got a couple of questions, please! I just received the tracking info for my two boxes. I placed two separate orders with standard shipping, and they combined both orders into one express shipment. That is AWESOME, but I'm not going to be home to sign for it! Did I read awhile back that you can leave on a note on your door for DHL with your signature and permission to leave the package? If that doesn't work, what happens next?
> 
> On a side note, it's in Cincinatti right now and only took ONE DAY to get there from Seoul - impressive! I'm one state over, so it should be here tomorrow, I hope! Holy nuts, I just checked again and it's one city away from me now. I last checked 2 hours ago, so this is really speeding along. They might try delivering it today if this keeps up, and I'm not hooooome - uh oh.


Yea, I mean, some will let you leave a note, but most companies won't unless they know you well enough. My Canada post mail lady always signs for me when I'm not home, but I see her almost every day lol. If they don't accept the note, than they will try to re-deliver the next day.


----------



## flushblush (May 27, 2014)

Thank you, @LuxxyLuxx. You guys are so patient with my never-ending questions, ha ha.

I'm not going to be home tomorrow either, so I'm in a bit of a pickle even if they try redelivering. I wonder if I can just go to one of the local DHL facilities to pick it up.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

She's here!!! (also i'm really obsessed with their packaging)


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> She's here!!! (also i'm really obsessed with their packaging)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is it?!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Which one is it?!


Luckybox #5   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Currently taking some pictures of it right now/


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Luckybox #5   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Currently taking some pictures of it right now/


oOOOO Goody


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> She's here!!! (also i'm really obsessed with their packaging)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my two year old son always cheers when memeboxes come.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my two year old son always cheers when memeboxes come.


Same with my 2 y/o daughter, she runs to the door, takes the boxes from the mail lady and goes to  my bed to help me open them lol


----------



## flushblush (May 27, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows Yay!! Also, your kitty is sooooo pretty! &lt;3


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

*Ladies, I think we should start petitioning against repeats on Memeboxes. *

This is especially for all those who were loyal to memebox for a long time and lovers of all things special and new, but were disappointed over and over again for receiving the same things/ brands. In the end, we resorted to tossing them into a box or drawer, or putting them into our swap lists!

I am tired of seeing the same things...who else feels the same way?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

I posted pictures of the Luckybox in the Luckybox thread! (under spoilers tag for anyone who is waiting ;])


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@kawaiimeows Yay!! Also, your kitty is sooooo pretty! &lt;3


Thanks! She's a diva and she knows it  :lol:


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 27, 2014)

So I will post spoilers for the free of oil and trouble v.2 on the "free of oil and trouble" discussion correct? What about before the special day box? I'm gonna sound dumb asking this but I just want to know lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

random question: does anyone know if its memebox is pronounced "meem" like the cultural item or "mimi"

I never know what to say in my head!


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

I think most do mimi


----------



## meaganola (May 27, 2014)

I read somewhere (can't remember where) that it's "me me," specifically as in the pronoun.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

I think its all the same, regardless of spelling, on how you say it, MEME box. Hope @@eugiegenie uploads her box in spoilers soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> random question: does anyone know if its memebox is pronounced "meem" like the cultural item or "mimi"
> 
> I never know what to say in my head!


It's "MiMi" 미미

ㅁ= M ㅣ=i. Therefore 미미 박스= Mimi box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The way it's read in Korean


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> It's "MiMi"
> 
> 미미
> 
> ㅁ= M ㅣ=i. Therefore 미미 박스= Mimi box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I was wondering it was rooted in the Korean language!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 27, 2014)

its mi mi thats what memebox told us at the start, they added all the info its something to do with the korean version of barbie , i will look for the info later if needed,


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

It means barbie like the barbie doll


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It means barbie like the barbie doll


lol wait what? MI MI?


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

yes from what i remember it is like 'dolly box'


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

i have a question.....how do i post a spoiler (i know the place where i post it, but how do i post it as a spoiler?) thanks


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i have a question.....how do i post a spoiler (i know the place where i post it, but how do i post it as a spoiler?) thanks


no idea since the forum changed can't get it to work via mac or iPhone or iPad hence why i don't post pics no more    tried most ways ,


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

@@eugiegenie begin your post with [ spoiler ] and end your post with [ /spoiler ] but remove the spaces so that there's no space before and after [ and ]


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

oh yay it worked!!!

[ spoiler ] your image url [ /spoiler ]

take out all the spaces though   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyways the spoiler for superbox #11 before special day is up in the superbox discussion thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (May 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> oh yay it worked!!!
> 
> [ spoiler ] your image url [ /spoiler ]
> 
> ...


Also, click the third button on the top left option bar after you hit reply ( special bbccode / blue green square thingie), and then select spoiler!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

testing this out


----------



## eugiegenie (May 27, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Also, click the third button on the top left option bar after you hit reply ( special bbccode / blue green square thingie), and then select spoiler!


thanks! i knew there would be some special button for this...and not me having to memorise the codes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (May 27, 2014)

Maybe unpopular opinion, but I really don't think repeats are an issue with Memeboxes. I find that only the Luckyboxes, Nakedboxes and Miniboxes have been _really bad_ with repeats, but they're meant for newer customers who want to either get the most popular items, know what they're getting, or just try a sample of what Memebox is like, respectively. They aren't really for seasoned customers who have preordered until October.

From what I can see, the regular Memeboxes (both themed and unthemed) and the Superboxes aren't even that bad with repeats. Maybe one or two items in every other box will be repeats, but will be from different prior boxes, which means you would have had to buy both of those boxes to have the repeat experience. And I haven't seen them put an unpopular, hated item in a box twice.

Just my two cents. I don't receive the unthemed Memeboxes so if someone who does feels that there are a lot of repeats, do inform me! I've just been going off of the pictures I've seen. Unless you've received upward of 18 boxes (, I'm looking at you, girl), there aren't many repeats unless you're buying Luckyboxes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ Geez thats a long holiday. But first time hearing them work on weekends.
> 
> I am semi-holidaying in Croatia anyways till 18th~ Relying on roommate for pictures.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully when I get back, I will love the things I have gotten rather than just looking at them.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So jealous!! I'm dying to go to Croatia! Have fun!!



kawaiimeows said:


> She's here!!! (also i'm really obsessed with their packaging)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww your cat is so pretty!!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Maybe unpopular opinion, but I really don't think repeats are an issue with Memeboxes. I find that only the Luckyboxes, Nakedboxes and Miniboxes have been _really bad_ with repeats, but they're meant for newer customers who want to either get the most popular items, know what they're getting, or just try a sample of what Memebox is like, respectively. They aren't really for seasoned customers who have preordered until October.
> 
> From what I can see, the regular Memeboxes (both themed and unthemed) and the Superboxes aren't even that bad with repeats. Maybe one or two items in every other box will be repeats, but will be from different prior boxes, which means you would have had to buy both of those boxes to have the repeat experience. And I haven't seen them put an unpopular, hated item in a box twice.
> 
> Just my two cents. I don't receive the unthemed Memeboxes so if someone who does feels that there are a lot of repeats, do inform me! I've just been going off of the pictures I've seen. Unless you've received upward of 18 boxes (, I'm looking at you, girl), there aren't many repeats unless you're buying Luckyboxes.


*runs away*


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

@@Bunbunny you are totally right. Which is why I pointed out that memebox should not repeat items which are unloved anyways. And yes, have bought too much apparently with @ as my comrade lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  
Not saying repeats are bad, but there are many other option where we can get them, as i have listed in the petition.


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

I am going to get irritated if they do it with the monthly memeboxes but not so much for the other boxes tbh. I have bought a lot of boxes though so not surprised to get repeats.


----------



## MissJexie (May 27, 2014)

Some questions I saw in the thread (I forgot who asked them!)

1. DHL will allow you to leave a note on the door. They said anyone can do this. The note MUST include the tracking # of the box, and your signature. 

2. When Memebox launched they told me this about their name:

_"Memebox is pronounced, "Me Me/ Mi Mi" box, and is named after "Mi-Mi" which is a Korean version of Barbie, and has been a beauty idol for many years. Add that to the word "Me" to refer to the box being all about you, and you get "Memebox"!"_

Also:

I just got a big ol' box of goodies to review and do giveaways with, and they sent me this product as well as a few other things from the same brand:




Is this product/this brand anywhere on the site? I searched "power lift" and "drww" which is the name of the line and the name of the brand but nothing comes up. Maybe it's stuff that will be in upcoming boxes? They didn't send me any information on it so I have no idea how to review it without basic info lol.

The little jars in this one have a lip balm, concealer, lip stain, cream blush and a primer. Super cute!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Bunbunny you are totally right. Which is why I pointed out that memebox should not repeat items which are unloved anyways. And yes, have bought too much apparently with @ as my comrade lol~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Not saying repeats are bad, but there are many other option where we can get them, as i have listed in the petition.


Yea, for example, they put the cocoon balls and the hair pack in the superbox #11 "before special day" which were repeats. I mean I thought the SB'S and stuff were for new "arrivals" and LB's and NB's were for repeats? Although I did not get ahold of the cocoon balls (which I wanted) but never the less, its a repeat.


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

drww gave us a product in box 10


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Some questions I saw in the thread (I forgot who asked them!)
> 
> 1. DHL will allow you to leave a note on the door. They said anyone can do this. The note MUST include the tracking # of the box, and your signature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Are any of those going to be in Makeup edition box perhaps?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, for example, they put the cocoon balls and the hair pack in the superbox #11 "before special day" which were repeats. I mean I thought the SB'S and stuff were for new "arrivals" and LB's and NB's were for repeats? Although I did not get ahold of the cocoon balls (which I wanted) but never the less, its a repeat.


the cocoon balls in superbox 1 and hair pack in hair and body 1


----------



## MissJexie (May 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> drww gave us a product in box 10


Oooh awesome, thank you! It looks like the product in box #10 is a different product line than the ones I got. Every item I got from drww is in a black box and they all say "Power Lift Found Pack" "Power Lift Strong Cream" etc. So I'm guessing it's a line of products? I e-mailed memebox, but the last time I messaged them about a review it took them over a month to get back to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Are any of those going to be in Makeup edition box perhaps?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh I hope so! It's super cute, and the entire box of little jars would fit perfectly in a regular pink memebox!


----------



## veritazy (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, for example, they put the cocoon balls and the hair pack in the superbox #11 "before special day" which were repeats. I mean I thought the SB'S and stuff were for new "arrivals" and LB's and NB's were for repeats? Although I did not get ahold of the cocoon balls (which I wanted) but never the less, its a repeat.


I would imagine those who actually bought the cocoons from memeshop or ebay being frustrated if they actually got that superbox... It kinda makes you heart sink a little even when you love the cocoons.

I mean, we bought this to try new things. I can't repeat this enough. I think I'm becoming a repeater petitioning against repeats lol~ Irony.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 27, 2014)

very cute, @@MissJexie!!  Maybe this time, I will respond quicker to the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yes, that was me!  haha


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oooh awesome, thank you! It looks like the product in box #10 is a different product line than the ones I got. Every item I got from drww is in a black box and they all say "Power Lift Found Pack" "Power Lift Strong Cream" etc. So I'm guessing it's a line of products? I e-mailed memebox, but the last time I messaged them about a review it took them over a month to get back to me lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it seems the standard response time atm.


----------



## MissJexie (May 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> very cute, @@MissJexie!!  Maybe this time, I will respond quicker to the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yes, that was me!  haha


AHH LOL I thought it might have been! I'm totally giving you extra entries in my next giveaway just to apologize for that nonsense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 27, 2014)

cool, got an email reply.


----------



## Geek (May 27, 2014)

New and seasoned members!  Make sure you visit our How Do I section for some tutorials (more soon)

Newest is [How do I] post a spoiler


----------



## flushblush (May 27, 2014)

Well, my boxes went out for delivery today after unexpectedly shipping express from Seoul yesterday... and now, since I'm at work, my tracking says "delivery attempted; recipient not at home." Girls, I live in Buffalo, New York. It took ONE DAY to get here. That's crazy to me. I don't get home for another couple of hours, but I really hope DHL left me an exception notice with instructions or something, and I hope they'll try again tomorrow rather than bouncing it back to Korea. If they come back, I'll try taking @@MissJexie's note on the door tip (thanks for that, btw).


----------



## MissJexie (May 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Well, my boxes went out for delivery today after unexpectedly shipping express from Seoul yesterday... and now, since I'm at work, my tracking says "delivery attempted; recipient not at home." Girls, I live in Buffalo, New York. It took ONE DAY to get here. That's crazy to me. I don't get home for another couple of hours, but I really hope DHL left me an exception notice with instructions or something, and I hope they'll try again tomorrow rather than bouncing it back to Korea. If they come back, I'll try taking @@MissJexie's note on the door tip (thanks for that, btw).


You know what's weird? Memebox e-mailed me yesterday and said that they shipped out my package yesterday, and it arrived today too! I don't know if they had shipped it out earlier than they originally thought, but I thought it was pretty crazy!

And yes, I've heard directly from DHL that the note on the door requesting them to leave the package with tracking # and your signature will do the trick. I haven't had to do it yet, though!


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 27, 2014)

Where do we ask questions to this "k-beauty guru" memebox announced in their web page? I have tons lol


----------



## Luxx22 (May 27, 2014)

Does anyone know what box this is??



Spoiler












I found it on instagram http://www.oninstagram.com/memebox


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know what box this is??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i saw that one on instagram earlier too and was dying to know what it was about!


----------



## daynpitseleh (May 27, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> omg i saw that one on instagram earlier too and was dying to know what it was about!


I'm curious too! I love the Innisfree polishes.


----------



## Saffyra (May 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know what box this is?
> 
> I found it on instagram http://www.oninstagram.com/memebox


Its a guy so maybe its a Memebox For Him?  Although if those are polishes it doesnt make sense...


----------



## Saffyra (May 27, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> WHY NOT POST MONTHLY MEMEBOX THREADS ALSO?
> 
> Start a new one on the first of the month, and lock the old one, and all chatter can go in each month's thread? New releases and general current dated memebox discussion can go there
> 
> ...


Ohh... I think thats a really good idea!  We do need a thread where we can talk about all things Memebox but it would make it easier for newbies, too.  Not having to wade through ten thousand pages.   

I like a dedicated "general discussion" thread because I come here first.  I see what people are saying about their particular boxes (either that they just got or just purchased or can't wait to hurry up and get here) and then I decide if I want that box, too!  Or I see the "free Memepoints, hurry up, quick!!"


----------



## cheriii (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know what box this is??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the May edition of the Korean version memebox? Looks quite similar: http://m.memebox.com/page/3426


----------



## MissJexie (May 28, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Is it the May edition of the Korean version memebox? Looks quite similar: http://m.memebox.com/page/3426


Yep. I was just going to say that! The Korean boxes are always really nice!


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yep. I was just going to say that! The Korean boxes are always really nice!


and they have less repeats   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

check Naver.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> and they have less repeats   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> check Naver.


do they have a policy about repeats? i don't see what the fuss is about when you are essentially buying blind boxes, it's different than bb/ipsy etc.

 “They do sell these beauty boxes, but they don’t have monthly subscriptions. Each box is numbered and they have products that are in discrete runs,” - Techcrunch article on memebox.


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

Unless you bought 5 and 5-2 or 6 and 6-2 they have never repeated so far in the main boxes. if you buy the theme boxes though you could get repeats.


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> do they have a policy about repeats? i don't see what the fuss is about when you are essentially buying blind boxes, it's different than bb/ipsy etc.
> 
> “They do sell these beauty boxes, but they don’t have monthly subscriptions. Each box is numbered and they have products that are in discrete runs,” - Techcrunch article on memebox.


1. I am not making a fuss, otherwise I would have started a thread, emailed memebox, blogposted and facebook the petition. Just trying to do a peaceful petition here because most of us who have bought many boxes are seeing the same stuff over and over. Yes, we don't mind the highly-rated products, but the not-so-loved ones? Seems forced upon us...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. We can all have divided opinions, this is what a forum is for. We discuss.

3. Check their page under "why memebox", it says; 

"we want to make sure that you get the widest choice of products, and that means not limiting ourselves to a small warehouse outside of Korea."


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

Just ordered three more boxes as I had some points on my account... couldn't resist orange, whole grains and oriental medicine. think I have all the ones I want now lol


----------



## Bunbunny (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> 1. I am not making a fuss, otherwise I would have started a thread, emailed memebox, blogposted and facebook the petition. Just trying to do a peaceful petition here because most of us who have bought many boxes are seeing the same stuff over and over. Yes, we don't mind the highly-rated products, but the not-so-loved ones? Seems forced upon us...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 2. We can all have divided opinions, this is what a forum is for. We discuss.
> 
> ...


But the thing is, which items are not-so-loved that keep getting repeated? The most repeated items from what I can see are the Leaders InSolution masks and the Tea Tree Oil, both of which have been very popular. The only problem is that the Tea Tree Oil lasts a long time so that they don't necessarily need repeats. But for newer buyers who have heard such great things about the TTO, it would be a shame for them to never receive it -- and I say this as someone who currently has three of those things!

But part of the fun is that newer customers can have the chance to receive what older customers have gotten. I know I would have been crushed if I never got to try the cheese cream that everyone was raving about. Plus, there's only so many Luckyboxes you can buy -- and most of the Luckyboxes have repeats from older Luckyboxes, anyway, not from the Global or Superbox editions. 

I absolutely understand that it sucks to get a repeat of an item you don't personally like, but it's almost a guarantee that you'll find someone else who'd like to swap for it, at least eventually. And it's not hard to look through your stash and guess at what'll be in the next themed box -- that's why I didn't buy the Honey Superbox, because I've already got two LJH Propolis' and I figure they will have that or something similar in it.

Has anyone gotten four of the same item yet? I feel like it's mostly just doubles, and a few triples. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Although one item I really wish they'd repeat more are the SEP masks...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> do they have a policy about repeats? i don't see what the fuss is about when you are essentially buying blind boxes, it's different than bb/ipsy etc.
> 
> “They do sell these beauty boxes, but they don’t have monthly subscriptions. Each box is numbered and they have products that are in discrete runs,” - Techcrunch article on memebox.


I don't know if they have a policy outright, but the Luckybox says right up front that it has products from other Luckyboxes, which is why I would never buy another one after my first. Its just a nice way to introduce someone to Memebox, and I like that I got to jump in with some popular products.

Eta: and the lack of spoilers and essential blind buying is one reason I'd never buy more than one box at a time. It just feels unwise to me.


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I think everyone has different skin which is why some may like the repeats and some don't. Even within this forum itself, we can see everyone is divided between the products. I liked the propolis tbh, and yes, the tea tree takes a month to finish up~  :lol:

The thing is, even if there are newer customers, they could always get the cheese cream in luckyboxes, nakedboxes and memeshop or even swap (as you have mentioned). I think you would agree if one had to buy a special edition box (say she loves honey products very much) but has to be on her toes and crossing fingers to not get the propolis, then it will make the whole experience a little...leary.


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> But the thing is, which items are not-so-loved that keep getting repeated? The most repeated items from what I can see are the Leaders InSolution masks and the Tea Tree Oil, both of which have been very popular. The only problem is that the Tea Tree Oil lasts a long time so that they don't necessarily need repeats. But for newer buyers who have heard such great things about the TTO, it would be a shame for them to never receive it -- and I say this as someone who currently has three of those things!
> 
> But part of the fun is that newer customers can have the chance to receive what older customers have gotten. I know I would have been crushed if I never got to try the cheese cream that everyone was raving about. Plus, there's only so many Luckyboxes you can buy -- and most of the Luckyboxes have repeats from older Luckyboxes, anyway, not from the Global or Superbox editions.
> 
> ...


think lorna said she had 4 or 5 cheese creams but not 100%. personally I fancy another cheese cream. However, if memebox is listening I personally fancy more ddobyul skin therapy as mine has a few days left and i might cry when it ends and can't afford $69.

yeah she says 5 on the milk box


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

@@Jane George they don't exactly repeat expensive and top products for some reason...

The petition was directed towards not including repeats that were under-loved into Superboxes, special edition boxes and the normal numbered memeboxes. Under-loved meaning everyone has divided opinions, unlike the cheese cream, caviar cleanser and ddobyul.* I think memebox should start a good survey via email to us memeshoppers *   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Is it the May edition of the Korean version memebox? Looks quite similar: http://m.memebox.com/page/3426


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was that offered to us? or there sister site?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> do they have a policy about repeats? i don't see what the fuss is about when you are essentially buying blind boxes, it's different than bb/ipsy etc.
> 
> “They do sell these beauty boxes, but they don’t have monthly subscriptions. Each box is numbered and they have products that are in discrete runs,” - Techcrunch article on memebox.


Moralistically speaking...? I mean yea, its not a monthly "sub" box, but why put a repeat in a Superbox which costs 40$, I mean if someone wanted it, its on there website. I'm sure sub boxes would not last if there was repeats in the main boxes. Anyways, it is what it is..I know how beauty companies that offer beauty boxes run, companies go to them to put there products into there box for free , in return the hope of exposure and sales, maybe they just have large amounts of "left-overs"..


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was that offered to us? or there sister site?


it is from the korean boxes. would love that dear by enprani product


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

okay sidetracking for a bit, ladies, was this superbox there all along or did I miss something?

probably inspired by purple-loving ladies over at the colorbox thread...(judging at the pic)


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> okay sidetracking for a bit, ladies, was this superbox there all along or did I miss something?
> 
> probably inspired by purple-loving ladies over at the colorbox thread...(judging at the pic)


thats new. they are adding boxes as i just spent lots of points :lol:


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> okay sidetracking for a bit, ladies, was this superbox there all along or did I miss something?
> 
> probably inspired by purple-loving ladies over at the colorbox thread...(judging at the pic)


I think that is new!  I just want more pore care boxes!  I might be slightly obsessed!  Or oil cleansers and face oils box--that would be amazing!


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is from the korean boxes. would love that dear by enprani product


i wanted that dinoplatz for so long. I think I'll get my roommate to do a TCFS haul when she's transiting in Seoul in July  :wub:


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is from the korean boxes. would love that dear by enprani product


Oh!! that box looks amazing!!


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think that is new!  I just want more pore care boxes!  I might be slightly obsessed!  Or oil cleansers and face oils box--that would be amazing!


i assume you bought 2


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i wanted that dinoplatz for so long. I think I'll get my roommate to do a TCFS haul when she's transiting in Seoul in July  :wub:


They eye shadow cream in the cute little pouch?


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I know how beauty companies that offer beauty boxes run, companies go to them to put there products into there box for free , in return the hope of exposure and sales, maybe they just have large amounts of "left-overs"..


You couldn't have worded it better. I was thinking the same..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

that is why in uk boxes we drown in teapig teabags


----------



## veritazy (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They eye shadow cream in the cute little pouch?


Anything from this line really. *huffs heavily*

I am a sucker for their packaging.  :laughno:



Spoiler












memebox, you seeing this?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Anything from this line really. *huffs heavily*
> 
> I am a sucker for their packaging.  :laughno:
> 
> ...


I almost purchased there jelly foundation and there eyeshadow cream with the pouch. The packaging is adorable! That would be soo amazing if Memebox had a "Too cool for school" box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Anything from this line really. *huffs heavily*
> 
> I am a sucker for their packaging.  :laughno:
> 
> ...


they give me that packaging in lipstick form and i will be chasing my son forever


----------



## flushblush (May 28, 2014)

I love the Dinoplatz packaging too, it's cool AND it's cute!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Anything from this line really. *huffs heavily*
> 
> I am a sucker for their packaging.  :laughno:
> 
> ...


omg this is so cute, i can't handle it.

cute packaging in my weakness, if only i could buy all the paul &amp; joe makeup collections.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> omg this is so cute, i can't handle it.
> 
> cute packaging in my weakness, if only i could buy all the paul &amp; joe makeup collections.


YES!! Have you seen the Alice in wonderland paul &amp; joe?? I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sold out everywhere.

Side note - I think personally Memebox should have more makeup boxes... even if there's yellow &amp; bright pink eyeliner, Im in the mood this summer for something crazzyy!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i assume you bought 2


Oh yes!  I have both of them on their way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Oh yes!  I have both of them on their way.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


just checking. don't wait you to miss out.


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> YES!! Have you seen the Alice in wonderland paul &amp; joe?? I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sold out everywhere.
> 
> Side note - I think personally Memebox should have more makeup boxes... even if there's yellow &amp; bright pink eyeliner, Im in the mood this summer for something crazzyy!


burst of color 2 is up...


----------



## flushblush (May 28, 2014)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but maybe this will help someone: I missed my DHL delivery yesterday, and was so worried it would be a huge problem, but they left a door-hanger (looks like a do-not-disturb sign) with the following options: 1.) Go to the DHL website to reschedule the delivery or change the address 2.) Sign your name on the hanger to leave this package on the next attempt 3.) Sign your name on the hanger to leave future packages. The hanger also had info about what time the delivery attempt was made, and what day the next attempt would be made.

I went with options 2 and 3 and hung the hanger back up this morning. And now my tracking shows my memeboxes were delivered successfully! Missing the package ended up not being a big deal at all, and I'm really impressed with how convenient it ended up being! The hardest part is still ahead, though: I'm stuck at work knowing my very first  memeboxes are at home waiting for me - excruciating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 28, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> omg this is so cute, i can't handle it.
> 
> cute packaging in my weakness, if only i could buy all the paul &amp; joe makeup collections.


Yo, I _LOVE_ Paul &amp; Joe!! The prettiest. Their cat-shaped lipstick is legendary in my mind. I don't have much from them because it's so expensive, but I'm using their Creamy Facial Foam right now and it's the best cleanser I've used in a long time. And the one I bought came with a cat print makeup bag!

Um. I love cats. :wub:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 28, 2014)

oh home from work and catching up ,ooh new boxes 2nd edition of colour burst super box,  pooh, i would love a too cool for school super box and more different enprani dear products in a super box or general boxes. 

and yes i have 5 cheese bounce creams.

and i have 6 tony moly lip tint samples and a full-size one, and the bp cream in the pink tubes 6samples.

i would like to see newer products popping up hense why i will not get anymore lucky boxes,as i have the products i missed in the first 3 global boxes.

back to thread reading,


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

I don't mind repeats - I mean, I can swap them out to those who don't have them or love those products.  That said, as memebox is new - we are bound to get repeats in boxes as they only have so much product on hand.  If they put out 10 boxes in one month, yeah, repeats are bound to happen - esp if they have regular meme global, themed ones and superboxes..  luckyboxes are repeats, so not sure why someone would complain about that (not here - but I saw a facebook comment b*tching about repeats in a luckybox!!)

  If they had a box from January, I would think that one or two products might be repeated during the course of the year.  they don't have a lot of variety in their shop, and that could be the problem. 

of course, I am new to memebox, so ask me in late July how I feel about repeats!! lol  I probably won't care for them!! haha


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh home from work and catching up ,ooh new boxes 2nd edition of colour burst super box,  pooh, i would love a too cool for school super box and more different enprani dear products in a super box or general boxes.
> 
> and yes i have 5 cheese bounce creams.
> 
> ...


the good thing is that with the cheese cream is so thick that a little goes a long way. so you have a year there probably


----------



## Queenofstars (May 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh home from work and catching up ,ooh new boxes 2nd edition of colour burst super box,  pooh, i would love a too cool for school super box and more different enprani dear products in a super box or general boxes.
> 
> and yes i have 5 cheese bounce creams.
> 
> ...



I'm curious to know how many boxes you have recieved...


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

Just saw that memebox 11 is back up for sale.  My guess is that this is another case of they figured they had a few extras right at shipping time, so if you missed it, now is the time to snag it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 28, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> I'm curious to know how many boxes you have recieved...


Oh


----------



## Jane George (May 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh
> 
> Memeglobals.2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16
> 
> ...


wow Lorna, you have it bad... in her defence she is a blogger


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 28, 2014)

And the girls at work will get stuff not suited or a will do bag in boxes on a few Facebook groups soon


----------



## Queenofstars (May 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh
> 
> Memeglobals.2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16
> 
> ...



Holy moly! Well that explains the repeats. lol That's a lotta boxes. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## LadyManah (May 28, 2014)

For anyone interested, there is an Enprani sale at sale at Korean Depart today. The bounce cheese 75ml is on sale for $22


----------



## Mmnoob (May 28, 2014)

I can't decide on whether i should get the honey superbox or the snail edition 2 superbox. Help :'( i want both but i already am waiting for 6 other memeboxes that aren't scheduled to come yet LOL.


----------



## Janelle Ong (May 28, 2014)

I want to see spoilers for memebox 11 before getting it. Hopefully it won't be sold out!


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

janellemarguerite said:


> I want to see spoilers for memebox 11 before getting it. Hopefully it won't be sold out!


It will be.  Guaranteed!  They only shipped today.

Although 5-2 is still available and its been up two days...

I won't mind being wrong about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

my luckybox is still in NY!!  come on....come to mama...


----------



## bageled (May 28, 2014)

janellemarguerite said:


> I want to see spoilers for memebox 11 before getting it. Hopefully it won't be sold out!


There are spoilers around if you google Memebox 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 28, 2014)

bageled said:


> There are spoilers around if you google Memebox 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't found any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  my googler is broken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

bageled said:


> There are spoilers around if you google Memebox 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really?!  It only shipped today...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 28, 2014)

bageled said:


> There are spoilers around if you google Memebox 11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't seen any either...I googled it &amp; the only one that popped up is actually a review of #10


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 28, 2014)

I think it is a little early for 11 reviews.


----------



## sharksoul24 (May 28, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I haven't seen any either...I googled it &amp; the only one that popped up is actually a review of #10


Yeah! It only shipped today so no spoilers yet! I did see an spoiler of a box 11 but I think it's the korean edition


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2014)

Ok, so I think the review I found is actually global box #10, with a typo on the heading that says its #11. I'll calm down. now. I should hide my bank card for now and swear myself off of any more memeboxes until I go through my luckybox, or just pre-order the global box that's shipping in August.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 28, 2014)

I got my Mini #1 &amp; Mini #2 and Makeup edition box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They sent me 2 mini #2 ? There is seriously way too many repeats!! I still have not received my snail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or did I? did the snail box have the gommage in it?


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got my Mini #1 &amp; Mini #2 and Makeup edition box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They sent me 2 mini #2 ? There is seriously way too many repeats!! I still have not received my snail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or did I? did the snail box have the gommage in it?


No it didn't.


----------



## Saffyra (May 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got my Mini #1 &amp; Mini #2 and Makeup edition box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They sent me 2 mini #2 ? There is seriously way too many repeats!! I still have not received my snail box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or did I? did the snail box have the gommage in it?


Wait, so you got one Mini #1 box and 2 Mini #2 boxes?  Lucky!  

Yes there are a lot of repeats.  It makes me glad I'm mainly sticking with the Global Memeboxes.  I didn't realize initially there would be so many crossovers.  Still, those Mini's pack a punch for $15, especially with shipping included!


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

yay got my shipping notification for my memebox 11


----------



## Paulina PS (May 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yay got my shipping notification for my memebox 11


Me too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (May 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Me too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me three  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vvianc (May 29, 2014)

Hello beautiful, I just want to share this tracking site with you all: -

https://www.aftership.com/courier/

A great tracking site for almost all the countries, I think all countries. It will automatically identify courier of the tracking number.

I attached herewith an example.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

Vvianc said:


> Hello beautiful, I just want to share this tracking site with you all: -
> 
> https://www.aftership.com/courier/
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Vvianc (May 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!


You'r welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

I've been reading the other threads in the meme forum - and am I the only one that does not ever want BB creams (or CC, DD, ZZ, YY, whatever)?  I understand that I will get a few here and there, but I really do not want them in every box.

I don't use BB/CC/whatever creams.    I don't like them and they don't do anything for me - no matter what brand or what box I get them in, they get gifted, traded, sold away.

Anyone else with me?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've been reading the other threads in the meme forum - and am I the only one that does not ever want BB creams (or CC, DD, ZZ, YY, whatever)?  I understand that I will get a few here and there, but I really do not want them in every box.
> 
> I don't use BB/CC/whatever creams.    I don't like them and they don't do anything for me - no matter what brand or what box I get them in, they get gifted, traded, sold away.
> 
> Anyone else with me?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I  don't like the color's that memebox gives, that's my prob, its always natural or light beige (pink undertones) so any bb they send me is deemed useless for me. I have a light/yellow undertone.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've been reading the other threads in the meme forum - and am I the only one that does not ever want BB creams (or CC, DD, ZZ, YY, whatever)?  I understand that I will get a few here and there, but I really do not want them in every box.
> 
> I don't use BB/CC/whatever creams.    I don't like them and they don't do anything for me - no matter what brand or what box I get them in, they get gifted, traded, sold away.
> 
> Anyone else with me?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been dying to try all the BB creams out there, but none have matched my skin except for the Miguhara B.P. cream, which is still a touch on the light side. So I'm not with you, but I'll be happy to trade one day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think they add a ton of BB creams, though I'm not personally complaining. I can see how it can be an issue, though! I have two BB creams up for swap already (thefaceshop and Dr G), and another one coming in that I'll probably swap if it doesn't work for me.

In other news, Luckybox 1, Superbox 2, and Memebox for Him 1 are restocked. The Superbox 2 - Makeup Edition has some different items, and only comes with four full sized items.


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

Their bb/cc creams don't always match me. But thing is, they are all in deluxe sample/foil size anyways, so they are great for just testing out/ travelling/ swaps.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Koreans are all about bb creams anyways. They started to get famous with makeup/skincare from that boom.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2014)

yes, I know they are famous for their BB creams, but I just want to try other products.    I just don't care for them  and I have tried a bunch, including korean brands (those were my first BB creams)

well, everyone will know where I will be putting them!!  lol


----------



## flushblush (May 29, 2014)

Hey guys, this might be a silly question, but how do you use your Tea Tree Essence? Do you put a few drops on your fingers and schmear it around your face? Do you use a cotton ball? Do you use moisturizer afterward?

Thank you!! (If this is the wrong thread for this question, please let me know!)


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

@@biancardi they (memepeople) be pulling their hair by now. We all have different skin and preferences.  :laughno:


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hey guys, this might be a silly question, but how do you use your Tea Tree Essence? Do you put a few drops on your fingers and schmear it around your face? Do you use a cotton ball? Do you use moisturizer afterward?
> 
> Thank you!! (If this is the wrong thread for this question, please let me know!)


I think you just pat it on like any essence with your palm on a clean face. Finish with moisturizer and eye cream (and if you have anything more like the Korean 5-6 steps but I don't...). 

I do that tho...anyone else did it differently?


----------



## eugiegenie (May 29, 2014)

i use it like any other essence (after cleaning your face and applying toner)...but i did read someone post that if you do have a pimple, you can cut up a cotton pad, soak it with essence, then leave it on the pimple for 15-20 minutes like a face mask...

and you need to add moisturiser afterwards of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (May 29, 2014)

@@veritazy @@eugiegenie  Thank you! It's my first essence, so I wasn't sure how to apply or where it should fall in my regimen, and the card didn't have a ton of info. Your replies were very helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> In other news, Luckybox 1, Superbox 2, and Memebox for Him 1 are restocked. The Superbox 2 - Makeup Edition has some different items, and only comes with four full sized items.


Man that Luckybox is already sold out. No cheese cream for me.  &lt;_&lt; Thanks for posting though!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Well, I'm disappointed and I'm sure that @@veritazy is too.

They SHOULD NOT make a new Superbox Burst of Color if its going to be the same as the old one *with one or two exceptions*!

They should call it RESTOCK.

Just my opinion.


----------



## daynpitseleh (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I'm disappointed and I'm sure that @@veritazy is too.
> 
> They SHOULD NOT make a new Superbox Burst of Color if its going to be the same as the old one *with one or two exceptions*!
> 
> ...


Could I ask where you are seeing that?


----------



## moosie (May 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@veritazy @@eugiegenie  Thank you! It's my first essence, so I wasn't sure how to apply or where it should fall in my regimen, and the card didn't have a ton of info. Your replies were very helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, I do it like everyone else, just apply it directly to my face and let it absorb for a minute - and for me it goes underneath other serums.  So, toner, eye cream, essence, serum, moisturizer is how I do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really like this essence, I'm glad I have two bottles of it!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Could I ask where you are seeing that?


From the email:

Superbox #2

Two versions available - Superbox #2 and Superbox #2 restocked version with a possible difference on 1~2 items.

Oh, wait.... Hmm.... I think I read it wrong!!  Yay!!  Superbox #2 the first one and then Superbox #2 the RESTOCKED version will have the difference.  I got confused I think because its Superbox #2 Burst of Color and then Superbox #29 Burst of Color #2.  Whew.  Although I think I will email to clarify!

Although why would they say there's two versions available?  You can only buy one Superbox #2...  I'm definitely emailing.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

cant see why that has anything to do with burst of color tbh. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 29, 2014)

I really LOVE getting BB creams, I have really fair skin with pinkish/grey undertone, so they always seem to match me.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Essence is a lighter version of serum from what i've heard. I use it after I tone aswell. So my skincare routine would be like this;

Cleanse-&gt; Toner-&gt; Essence -&gt; Ampoule -&gt; Serum -&gt; -&gt; Eye Cream -&gt; Moisturizer / Sleeping Pack -&gt; Spot Treatment

I DONT use all of these at once, that's just how I would do it if I were to use a korean skincare routine. I either use ampoule or essence, then a serum and moisturizer for evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cant see why that has anything to do with burst of color tbh. Or am I missing something?


Omg, just ignore me.  I'm an idiot.

it was superbox #5 that was called Burst of Color.  

/kicks dirt


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

I don't mind the BB creams in memebox as they tend to be quite light in these boxes but the Uk box ones rarely match my skin as I am very pale so I don't mind them in memebox but hate them in most of my local boxes.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Omg, just ignore me.  I'm an idiot.
> 
> it was superbox #5 that was called Burst of Color.
> 
> /kicks dirt


no more of an idiot than me who published my reply in the wrong thread the first time i replied.


----------



## ievutuce (May 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I don't mind the BB creams in memebox as they tend to be quite light in these boxes but the Uk box ones rarely match my skin as I am very pale so I don't mind them in memebox but hate them in most of my local boxes.


I second that, Im very pale so these bb creams seem to match me a lot better than any westernised bb creams, so I love trying them! This box could not call itself a korean beauty box without bb creams.


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

Soooo I ordered Naked Box #15 and just received the Luckbox #5 in the mail....Now I really wanted the Luckybox but it sold out, I also reallllly wanted Nakedbox 15 too! I feel like if I email them, they will charge me for the Luckybox &amp; resend Naked15?


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2014)

Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


I see nothing.  Using Google Chrome on a desktop.


----------



## flushblush (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


Same, nothing for me with IE9 on a desktop.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

using firefox and it aint there but it is on ipad i think


----------



## OiiO (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


Not seeing anything, I'm on Chrome Canary.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


Nothing there for me either... I am on a laptop with Google Chrome.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

nowt on either actually


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Soooo I ordered Naked Box #15 and just received the Luckbox #5 in the mail....Now I really wanted the Luckybox but it sold out, I also reallllly wanted Nakedbox 15 too! I feel like if I email them, they will charge me for the Luckybox &amp; resend Naked15?


So lucky!!
I keep looking for these free points to show up and nothing so far.


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 29, 2014)

*raises hand*

Super pale here too. Maybelline used to make a light #0 in foundation that was still too dark and too pink. Asian BB creams are the best match for the color of my skin.


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

oh i am mrs rosy red cheeks so pink wouldn't bother me.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> @@puppymomofthree verified not working with Chrome @@flushblush and IE.  Disabling for now.  carry on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do see on FF


Wait... wait... it's there now!


----------



## Saffyra (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> @@puppymomofthree verified not working with Chrome @@flushblush and IE.  Disabling for now.  carry on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do see on FF


I'm using Google chrome on a desktop and I see it!  Yay!  I forgot how much I liked that feature!


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

lol its magic


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2014)

How about now?  "Recent Images in Topic/Thread" on right ----------------------------&gt;


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> How about now?  "Recent Images in Topic/Thread" on right ----------------------------&gt;


yep. the magic pixies are working well now


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

I see a cute kitten!  Yea!


----------



## Geek (May 29, 2014)

The key is the view all link, then the sorting





This will be on all threads now.


----------



## Janelle Ong (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


I do like it! I am on chrome, macbook!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 29, 2014)

works fine on [email protected]@Director


----------



## rachelshine (May 29, 2014)

@@Director rejoice!!! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 29, 2014)

Director said:


> Everyone enjoying the "Recent images in this topic" on the right side here? -------------------&gt;


Oh how I love having it back! And I like that it doesn't take up too much space either!


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> works fine on [email protected]@Director


just avoid the wandering wilderbeest


----------



## AsianGirl (May 29, 2014)

Just got an email which implies that if you buy 2 boxes you get free express shipping. In ACTUALITY, it is ONLY the specific bundles listed:





You have to use the provided links in the email to get to the 'bundle deal':

Combo 1: Hair &amp; Body 2 with Office Essentials

Combo 2: Milk with Whole Grain


----------



## veritazy (May 29, 2014)

memebox oriental meds stepchild-ed in the process. no bundle for it? awws...


----------



## Jane George (May 29, 2014)

Strangely not bothered as in uk it is easier to deal with royal mail than dhl/parcelforce.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 29, 2014)

Anyone order the first SB snail box and not received it yet? I got my "before special day" box today , its pretty blah IMO


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone order the first SB snail box and not received it yet? I got my "before special day" box today , its pretty blah IMO


I also feel pretty "meh" about it.
*sigh*

I hope the next box I get is better. Which will be Monday lol.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 29, 2014)

I just received my Pore Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I just received my Pore Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Need photos!!! So excited!


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I just received my Pore Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even though I didn't get it I am still curious.


----------



## Queenofstars (May 29, 2014)

Dang it. I caved and bought box 11. Oh well. It's my b-day next week so I might as well. Plus I had 8 points just sitting there...lol


----------



## Paulina PS (May 30, 2014)

Could someone direct me to Memebox swap thread, please? Maybe we could have it pinned BTW?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Could someone direct me to Memebox swap thread, please? Maybe we could have it pinned BTW?


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/

It can't be pinned because it's in the swap area, not the Memebox area.


----------



## Paulina PS (May 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/
> 
> It can't be pinned because it's in the swap area, not the Memebox area.


All right, thank you!


----------



## onobon (May 30, 2014)

Just received myLuckybox #5. Super excited with the content


----------



## Mmnoob (May 30, 2014)

Memebox make up edition, just got it today~


----------



## Mmnoob (May 30, 2014)

I dont know how to delete posts T_T. Noob alert LOL


----------



## Courtnee (May 30, 2014)

Wow, it works @@Director, thank you.

I'm running around like a crazy person screaming “yay it is working!!!!”


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Memebox make up edition, just got it today~


You might want to post the spoilers in the related threads and use the spoilers tab, as some people don't want to see what's inside the box before they receive it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

I learnt how to do spoilers recently only actually hahaha

[ spoiler ] your spoiler contents [ / spoiler ]

don't forget to take out all the spaces between the brackets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (May 30, 2014)

Ohhhh LOL sure thing!


----------



## LiLy07 (May 30, 2014)

there is a new skin care memebox. sounds like a good box from day to night care.' but im gonna pass!!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

I think I will be getting my first memebox delivered today!!  It hung out in NY all week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

there's also a new superbox #30: aloe vera cosmetics if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

@@biancardi which box are you waiting for?


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@biancardi which box are you waiting for?


luckybox 5 - I ordered it last week, after I saw your your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am shocked that I am getting it this quickly  and we even had a holiday this past monday!!  It shipped out on the 21st.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)




----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> there's also a new superbox #30: aloe vera cosmetics if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm dying here!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


>


WOW 20% OFF!!! too bad i already purchased another 2 boxes last night &gt;&lt;


----------



## veritazy (May 30, 2014)

how am i supposed to afford $100's worth. lol~

am just curious about memebox #11 at the moment!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> how am i supposed to afford $100's worth. lol~
> 
> am just curious about memebox #11 at the moment!


I am disappointed no memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

wait now - they will offer it this weekend, now that I've mentioned it.  They are monitoring my account over there!! lol  I bought the office box after not purchasing anything since their last round of free memepoints and of course, this morning, they release the aloe vera box.  Which I really want an aloe vera mist spray.  Which of course I bought.

the themed boxes are doing me in...I now have TEN boxes - only one has been shipped out and I hope to get it today!!


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

I posted this on the superbox thread as well, but my Green Tea Superbox 15 has shipped out!!  yeah!  I just noticed that (no email yet - it is on my order page with a tracking #)


----------



## veritazy (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> *I am disappointed no memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  or free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *
> 
> wait now - they will offer it this weekend, now that I've mentioned it.  They are monitoring my account over there!! lol  I bought the office box after not purchasing anything since their last round of free memepoints and of course, this morning, they release the aloe vera box.  Which I really want an aloe vera mist spray.  Which of course I bought.
> 
> the themed boxes are doing me in...I now have TEN boxes - only one has been shipped out and I hope to get it today!!


word.

Thats alot of boxes!! Chill and just head to the memeaddicts thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank goodness I'm away and not at home sitting and waiting. That makes me want to haul every time.

On a separate note....I got a feeling we might get



Spoiler



that aloe gel that appeared in Superbox Oil&amp;Trouble in the aloe box. And the Secret Nature Jeju serum in the skin care box (in the pic).&lt;--- was on sale twice and didnt sell out probably.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

Need... to.... stop.... spending.......money..... lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Need... to.... stop.... spending.......money..... lol


Yeah they would release something I want while I'm trying not to spend money.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

I'm just going to resist. I'd buy a luckybox restock, but no new boxes unless there's points. And I'm a little annoyed by that milk/whole grain shipping upgrade promo. Now I wish I hadn't already ordered the milk box so I could do that instead.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm just going to resist. I'd buy a luckybox restock, but no new boxes unless there's points. And I'm a little annoyed by that milk/whole grain shipping upgrade promo. Now I wish I hadn't already ordered the milk box so I could do that instead.


have you tried emailing them to see if they will give you that promo?

You can cancel your items (I believe)  and reorder as well.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

darn it!!  It looks like my meme box got stuck in NH today!!   I doubt it is going to make it down to MA for today's delivery.

grrrrr.....


----------



## trubleu (May 30, 2014)

Looks like someone got the green tea box! Found it on instagram.



Spoiler


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 30, 2014)

Am I too cheesy to think is a crime against nature to order the Snail box? I can't picture it on my head how the poor snail thing got into the products lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> have you tried emailing them to see if they will give you that promo?
> 
> You can cancel your items (I believe)  and reorder as well.


Nope, but I will now! Thanks for suggesting it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (May 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Am I too cheesy to think is a crime against nature to order the Snail box? I can't picture it on my head how the poor snail thing got into the products lol


It's actually the mucus they produce that these products contain - not the whole snails! And they're not killed for it, it's just harvested from them on special farms so no worries   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Looks like someone got the green tea box! Found it on instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ohhhh

I am very excited now!!



Spoiler



a green tea sleeping  cream - is that by innis free?  The logo on the jar almost looks like it

green tea seed oil - interesting

something with hello kitty on it - maybe a hand cream?  found it!!

green tea collagen mask

verano something - could that be eye cream?

hello kitty hand cream in green tea http://www.walk-street.net/goods-37919463109.html


----------



## trubleu (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhhh
> 
> I am very excited now!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a great box. I didn't see the



Spoiler



recipe cleansing oil


, nor can find the spoiler on the memebox fb page. hmmmm


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhhh
> 
> I am very excited now!!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I love Hello Kitty so I'm totally jealous of that!


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

Has anyone ever cancelled their order?  How did you do it?

I got Office Essentials but now I see the 2 pack with express shipping and I want that one instead!  And maybe the Skin care one...  and the 20% off coupon... So much to think about!


----------



## moosie (May 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhhh
> 
> I am very excited now!!
> 
> ...


oooooooh what do you bet the baby powder version of that will be in the Baby Powder Scentbox?


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

I used some points to purchase this lip balm, which I purchased solely for the packaging! LOL






It's apple flavored and really not tinted at all... but it looks great over the Tony Moly lip tint!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Looks like a great box. I didn't see the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They removed it for some reason.  They told everyone in an email and gave them the option to cancel because they were no longer going to put it in there.  :*(


----------



## Lorna ljblog (May 30, 2014)

Home from work and I've missed an email oh well. Cancelled a uk box this month so looks like the skincare box is mine. Better products in memebox anyway. But I will leave the aloe Vera box for bow


----------



## MissJexie (May 30, 2014)

Ok So I FINALLY got Memebox #10, and the Oil and Troubles boxes, have some mini's on the way as well as the 10 Minute Box and Hair and Body, and that's it for me! I have 2 drawers full of stuff. I still have about $35 in points so I'm going to hold off until there's a good sale, and then grab a couple more. As tempting as a lot of the boxes can be, I always remind myself that there is no way I could buy them all, and no way I could use all the products even if I DID buy them all!

I've been completely thrilled with all my boxes so far. I stick solely to Memebox Globals, and a few of the $23 special boxes like Hair and Body or 10 Minute Box. I've never been thrilled with the other boxes, so it's easy for me to pass on them.

I'm moving in less than 48 hours and I'm SO stressed out, but hopefully in a couple days I can settle in and help make a really good FAQ's section for the Memebox forum! yay!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Has anyone ever cancelled their order?  How did you do it?
> 
> I got Office Essentials but now I see the 2 pack with express shipping and I want that one instead!  And maybe the Skin care one...  and the 20% off coupon... So much to think about!


I just sent them an e-mail and it was cancelled in a couple of days and the money was back in my paypal account.


----------



## LadyManah (May 30, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Looks like a great box. I didn't see the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sent an email saying it wouldn't be in the box and gave people who ordered it 3 points to make up for it not being in the box.


----------



## LiLy07 (May 30, 2014)

So My package arrived today but Im already in another city and will be back on Monday. How long does DhL hold on to ur package before sending back to the sender?


----------



## Saffyra (May 30, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just sent them an e-mail and it was cancelled in a couple of days and the money was back in my paypal account.


Okay, thanks!  I was hoping it wouldnt take that long since I'm antsy about getting the skin care box and I wanted my points back.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 30, 2014)

All three of my super boxes 13, 14, and 15 just arrived via DHL.  I didn't even pay for the expedited shipping, and definitely wasn't expecting them for at least a week or so.  I'm forcing myself to get some work done before I can open them, so I'll post pictures later in the proper spoiler thread... lol


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

trubleu said:


> Looks like a great box. I didn't see the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they actually had to remove that - they gave us 3 meme points for compensation....that was about a week or so ago.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2014)

moosie said:


> oooooooh what do you bet the baby powder version of that will be in the Baby Powder Scentbox?


yes, that is exactly what I thought when I saw that trio  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yingtaobang (May 30, 2014)

Posted spoilers for green tea box, night care box and pore care box on the Superbox spoiler section


----------



## migasa (May 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Posted spoilers for green tea box, night care box and pore care box on the Superbox spoiler section


thank you!


----------



## flushblush (May 30, 2014)

I forgot to mention in here that I posted a spoiler for the Makeup Edition box over in that thread a couple of days ago, and, if you don't mind my translucent-pale, freckly, slightly hairy arm, there are swatches. It was my first attempt at swatching - I'll crop it better next time! :blush:


----------



## veritazy (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers, ladies!  :wub:

I like how the memebox page look today. So clean...it feels like a clinic(?)

Don't mind me...I had to go to a skin clinic everyday. 

Kudos to their designers. I wonder where they get their stock photos from.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

Cant wait for the 10 Minute box!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Cant wait for the 10 Minute box!


Same!! Can that sucker ship already?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 30, 2014)

I got the Memebox - makeup box today, it were amazing! Have never really been disappointed with a box besides The face shop superbox, that one were so-so. 

Have any of you ordered the aloe/skincare box? I'm really interested in both, but I don't know wether I need them.. Like, what would be in them?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (May 30, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Same!! Can that sucker ship already?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Especially with all of our speculation I'm now itching to know what's in it.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got the Memebox - makeup box today, it were amazing! Have never really been disappointed with a box besides The face shop superbox, that one were so-so.
> 
> Have any of you ordered the aloe/skincare box? I'm really interested in both, but I don't know wether I need them.. Like, what would be in them?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Probably a mask,  face wash, an ampoule or cream? something along those lines


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got the Memebox - makeup box today, it were amazing! Have never really been disappointed with a box besides The face shop superbox, that one were so-so.
> 
> Have any of you ordered the aloe/skincare box? I'm really interested in both, but I don't know wether I need them.. Like, what would be in them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm debating between the skincare and aloe boxes too! I think I lied about the 20% off $100. If I can cancel my milk box, I'm totally doing the milk/whole grain combo plus 2 out of honey, aloe or skincare.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

I caved. I didn't even wait for their response about canceling my current milk box order. I got the milk/whole grain bundle, honey, and skin care. I thought about getting the blue color box but I didn't and now I wish I did. I was pleasantly surprised that the shipping for the entire order was $6.99. I actually thought there would be multiple separate shipping charges! Plus I got 10 points from the milk/whole grain. So now I've been signed up for memebox for a week and I have 5 boxes coming and I was supposed to be on a no-buy, but clearly I have zero self control.


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I caved. I didn't even wait for their response about canceling my current milk box order. I got the milk/whole grain bundle, honey, and skin care. I thought about getting the blue color box but I didn't and now I wish I did. I was pleasantly surprised that the shipping for the entire order was $6.99. I actually thought there would be multiple separate shipping charges! Plus I got 10 points from the milk/whole grain. So now I've been signed up for memebox for a week and I have 5 boxes coming and I was supposed to be on a no-buy, but clearly I have zero self control.


I have none either - lol.   The blue box - I don't need it, don't want it, but it still calls my name.....I have so much makeup - oh who am I kidding - I have so much beauty stuff, period!! - that I really cannot purchase that blue box.   I just got my Hobbit collection from Shiro makeup yesterday and I am looking at these 15 pots of eyeshadow - just overwhelmed!!  And they gave me another pot of eyeshadow (promo) plus 3 eyeshadow baggies!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

So you know your tired when you stare at the back of a product for two minutes before realizing the directions are in Korean! If only my youngest dog had a weekend setting like my alarm clock.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

I just canceled a couple of orders and reordered using the 20% off code--it was so worth it--I was able to get the two boxes I had my eye on for only a few dollars more. I am going on a low buy for June, so this is perfect!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 31, 2014)

Are there any spoilers for memebox global #11 yet? I'm not sure which thread to look on for that now that the general spoilers thread has been dismantled.


----------



## puppymomofthree (May 31, 2014)

It is driving me crazy too! I want to know what is in 11!


----------



## migasa (May 31, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> It is driving me crazy too! I want to know what is in 11!


me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meaganola (May 31, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are there any spoilers for memebox global #11 yet? I'm not sure which thread to look on for that *now that the general spoilers thread has been dismantled*.


I just changed the Global Editions spoiler thread from Past to Numbered, so spoilers for #11 should go there once anyone gets one!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131813-memebox-global-numbered-editions


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 31, 2014)

UGH me too. #11 will be my 2nd Memebox so I'm dying to see what I'm getting!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (May 31, 2014)

Thank you @@meaganola!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 31, 2014)

Luckybox 6# is in


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

I can't believe #11 hasnt sold out!  I'm so glad!

It looks like they are having more boxes available now and I think thats wonderful!  Everyone deserves a chance!

Luckybox #6 is out but I'm not getting it.  I want the next Luckybox with products from 7-11 only.  I don't know if they'll do that.

I just realized that its Aloe Vera COSMETICS and now I'm intrigued!  

I don't think I can wait for them to return my points.  I have to get more boxes bec that 20% off is basically 20 points, right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

Can someone tell me if I pay for expedited shipping will I get it on ALL the boxes I buy?  What if I buy the #14-#16 bundle?  I've emailed them but no response so far (and it might take a month, right? /sigh)


----------



## veritazy (May 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Can someone tell me if I pay for expedited shipping will I get it on ALL the boxes I buy?  What if I buy the #14-#16 bundle?  I've emailed them but no response so far (and it might take a month, right? /sigh)


Saffyra, I would think the #14-16 bundles ship at standard and the "free upgrade" ones ship at expedited separately even if you buy those two together......although knowing memebox, they do random upgrades sometimes (I got one of my boxes on express).

It sucks that they reply so slowly...and yeah anything that wasn't urgent to them took 1 month   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

look what I stumbled upon

*FREE SHIPPING COUPON CODE : B26GH0G75ZNA*

I found this when looking in their shop http://us.memebox.com/skin-good-cera-super-cream-b-p-cream-tonymoly-tint#.U4oSQRDBG1x

I am not sure if that only applies to this bundle or if it was left over or what...


----------



## migasa (May 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> look what I stumbled upon
> 
> *FREE SHIPPING COUPON CODE : B26GH0G75ZNA*
> 
> ...


is not valid


----------



## biancardi (May 31, 2014)

migasa said:


> is not valid


durn.....well, I guess they need to update their website! ha


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have none either - lol.   The blue box - I don't need it, don't want it, but it still calls my name.....I have so much makeup - oh who am I kidding - I have so much beauty stuff, period!! - that I really cannot purchase that blue box.   I just got my Hobbit collection from Shiro makeup yesterday and I am looking at these 15 pots of eyeshadow - just overwhelmed!!  And they gave me another pot of eyeshadow (promo) plus 3 eyeshadow baggies!!


Haha I feel you. I didn't need it but I went back and emailed them to cancel the last order with the milk/whole grain, honey and skincare and then reordered it adding the blue box and luckybox #6. Nevermind that I now have to wait to get 2 orders refunded. I just had to place that order right away once I saw the luckybox... and of course if I was doing that I had to fix my regret over not getting the blue box. The rush of making a purchase is just too strong lol.


----------



## Queenofstars (May 31, 2014)

So do they ever combine shipping. I bought the 10 min box and then weeks later I bought the #11 memebox. Is it possible they will shiop them together even though I didn't order them together? I haven't gotten notices for either yet.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 31, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> So do they ever combine shipping. I bought the 10 min box and then weeks later I bought the #11 memebox. Is it possible they will shiop them together even though I didn't order them together? I haven't gotten notices for either yet.


Its possible, depends on the dates if they ship around the same time, yes they will ship together with express/ usually.


----------



## eugiegenie (May 31, 2014)

my next box (hair superbox) should be arriving on the 14th june...just 2 more weeks!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queenofstars (May 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its possible, depends on the dates if they ship around the same time, yes they will *ship together with express*/ usually.


  That's what I'm secretly hoping!!!


----------



## Saffyra (May 31, 2014)

Okay, somebody else besides me has to hate the new ads they've put in here.

I do NOT like seeing words that I've written being linked to ads!  Those kinds of ads are not for forums!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys! It's almost JUNE!! Can you believe it!? We have opened up a new discussion thread for Memebox: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132507-memebox-discussion-june-2014/

This way this thread won't be quite so HUGE and difficult to navigate and we will still have a place to chit chat about Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> See ya over there!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 1, 2014)

I think it is fine to keep this thread going. This is not a subscription service with monthly boxes, so it should be allowed to go on like other shopping threads like the Sephora discussion thread--those do not change each month.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think it is fine to keep this thread going. This is not a subscription service with monthly boxes, so it should be allowed to go on like other shopping threads like the Sephora discussion thread--those do not change each month.


And the discussion WILL keep going, only the threads will be smaller so that it's not so difficult for newcomers to navigate and even for seasoned MUT members... it just gets a little unruly, so we have started the monthly discussion threads. Thanks for your patience and understanding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 1, 2014)

Other threads have hundreds more pages, this is seriously annoying members who have been active for much longer and spent a lot of money on this service. We have already had to change so much about what we do with our meme posts, I think this is a huge mistake and you are basically saying new members are more important. It is easier to search for info when it is not broken into 10000 different threads. My two cents--this is not a sub and should be treated like Sephora and Ulta.


----------



## Janelle Ong (Jun 1, 2014)

I do agree with puppymomofthree, all these separate meme threads actually makes me a new user more confused than before. I have to click in 4-5 threads to find information, seriously a pain.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2014)

The difference between this thread &amp; the Sephora thread is that Sephora's promos usually only last a week or so. There's rarely a reason you'd need to go back and look for something. On this thread, there's a lot of important information being posted all at once and it's things that people might need to reference months later (especially with Memebox's shipping schedule). I realize there are lot of people who are totally fine with digging through hundreds of pages to find what they're looking for, but there are also many members, new and old, who would like a little more organization. 

Unfortunately, there's just no way we can please everyone with this. But we're doing the best we can to compromise &amp; it would be super helpful if everyone could at least try to work with us. If it doesn't work out this way, we can reevaluate but please don't knock it before you try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Other threads have hundreds more pages, this is seriously annoying members who have been active for much longer and spent a lot of money on this service. We have already had to change so much about what we do with our meme posts, I think this is a huge mistake and you are basically saying new members are more important. It is easier to search for info when it is not broken into 10000 different threads. My two cents--this is not a sub and should be treated like Sephora and Ulta.





janellemarguerite said:


> I do agree with puppymomofthree, all these separate meme threads actually makes me a new user more confused than before. I have to click in 4-5 threads to find information, seriously a pain.


 totally agree

we have been posting in the individual memebox threads as were told, as to make things easier for members to find things &amp; to be more organized, so once again, I am not sure what the issue is here.   Memeboxes promos don't last that long either - sometimes they only last 24 hours!    And we have a pinned shipping thread that is being updated by members as well.

I thought we had been cooperating and putting forth an effort to help organize this subforum ??

The sephora thread, btw, had been split apart because people couldn't find the codes - that happened last fall, I believe..  The TPTB allowed the general discussion thread to continue (they didn't create a monthly promo code thread) but members requested a promos only thread.    Members cross pollinate on both threads with promos, but the discussion (huge thread) is left alone and members aren't forced to create monthly discussion threads or post on "official" monthly discussion threads.

If the mods are really for this monthly discussion idea, I do have a suggestion - perhaps move the last 2-3 pages of posts from the previous discussion into the latest monthly thread, so that members can follow the flow of a conversation properly.  If the previous threads are going to be locked, it would be very helpful, imho, to do that - because unlike many other sub boxes, memebox has members from all over the world with numerous timezones and this way, any conversations that was happening the previous day will can continue(rollover) onto to the latest monthly thread without having to jump back &amp; forth between threads.

just my 2 cents...I will do whatever is best for the members, who have vested a lot of time and money in memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

Director said:


> Hello members!
> 
> This topic has somehow lost it's way, but was allowed to remain unlocked for Memebox discussion purposes. There is no need to comment about how it's lost it's way, but can we all move forward and try to get it back on topic. Right now, we'll allow allow this Memebox chit chat to remain open here if we can keep it on the topic of *"Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service"* If you feel the inclination to reply to posts in here, try very much to keep it about Memebox.  Keep in mind, we do have rules and need to follow them. Just as the rules state personal attacked will not be allowed and may be deleted + the members warned.
> 
> ...



What happened from last week to now????


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

We will discuss your suggestion to move the last couple pages to the new thread each month. Nothing has changed since last week, this thread is still overwhelming and we were waiting for the new month to change it. There's nothing different as far as discussion and chit chat about meme box goes... It's just in a new thread now. I'm personally not seeing the problem here. Let's try this new system for a while, really try it, and we can revisit it later. Since this is now off topic, let's get back to our meme box obsession discussion in the new thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

Guys, didn't we discuss this last week? Things are changing to keep up with the memebox mania, just try it first it's not like this is a set in stone plan. It's just an attempt to see if this new way will work for us.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Members, let's keep this discussion on the topic of Memebox and off the topic of what the moderators and staff are doing. Memebox is a subscription box service and the Memebox forum and the topics are intended for Memebox discussions only. No personal attacks and/or bullying is allowed. This is a final warning. Stay on the Memebox topic!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

@@Reija memebox  is  a subscription box?  Where can I sign up?  I thought they were not doing that - but if they are, I would love it!  Do you have an inside scoop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Reija memebox  is  a subscription box?  Where can I sign up?  I thought they were not doing that - but if they are, I would love it!  Do you have an inside scoop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh reallly, i so want to sign up if this is true as i have loads of boxes but a monthly box would be a grand idea. B) its not like i haven't invested my own money in these boxes from the start anyway.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 1, 2014)

For the record, I'd consider sarcastic comments a part of the 'bullying' umbrella. They're not necessarily or productive to discussion.

Feel free to nicely correct members if needed, but blatantly rude responses will not be tolerated.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> For the record, I'd consider sarcastic comments a part of the 'bullying' umbrella. They're not necessarily or productive to discussion.
> 
> Feel free to nicely correct members if needed, but blatantly rude responses will not be tolerated.


I am serious in my question - I had read a while back on this thread, that they might be offering it, so I am wondering if that is something that the staff knows about (the inside scoop as memebox is a sponsor of this forum)  memebox hasn't changed their description of what type of company they are, so does the staff know if memebox is going to offer a traditional monthly subscription service?  I would love that!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 1, 2014)

i didnt read the post as sarcastic either as it had been mentioned on here before and i am catching up thread reading after working all day , feel feel to remove my post if you are now accusing me of bullying .but it wasn't written as sarcastic  and had no rolling eyes smiley on it either.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 1, 2014)

Are they??? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! That would be grand. If they make the global edition boxes a monthly sub, I would sign up on the spot. I'm cancelling all my other subs anyway as I cannot afford those and this is the best box out there.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Are they??? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! That would be grand. If they make the global edition boxes a monthly sub, I would sign up on the spot. I'm cancelling all my other subs anyway as I cannot afford those and this is the best box out there.


I would dump at least 2 of my other monthly boxes in a heartbeat!!  Since the US boxes can be so dang slow with their shipping anyway, what is a couple of weeks from Korea?  ipsy and birchbox would be toast!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

I was looking at other subscription boxes just now, but I realised Memebox is the only one that ships to Hong Kong -.- and Memebox is one of the more interesting ones   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would dump at least 2 of my other monthly boxes in a heartbeat!!  Since the US boxes can be so dang slow with their shipping anyway, what is a couple of weeks from Korea?  ipsy and birchbox would be toast!


It takes about a week from tracking number email to delivery for me, that's all. Even Lip Factory takes longer - 10 days from shipping notice to delivery. Not to mention the value for money factor. Monthly boxes would also mean a regular fix so I don't have to go buy up 40 boxes (so far and counting) while waiting for them to ship. When is this happening by the way? Someone please announce it or let me know by PM, I bet spots will be limited and I don't want to miss out.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I was looking at other subscription boxes just now, but I realised Memebox is the only one that ships to Hong Kong -.- and Memebox is one of the more interesting ones   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is the nice thing about memebox - it has such a widespread global reach.  I love chatting with all of you - near and far!



BeautyJunction said:


> It takes about a week from tracking number email to delivery for me, that's all. Even Lip Factory takes longer - 10 days from shipping notice to delivery. Not to mention the value for money factor. Monthly boxes would also mean a regular fix so I don't have to go buy up 40 boxes (so far and counting) while waiting for them to ship. When is this happening by the way? Someone please announce it or let me know by PM, I bet spots will be limited and I don't want to miss out.


that is what I am trying to find out!! I would be so excited if that were the case - I am relatively new to memebox (just ordered my first box on May 11th), but I have purchased 10 boxes already!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I was looking at other subscription boxes just now, but I realised Memebox is the only one that ships to Hong Kong -.- and Memebox is one of the more interesting ones   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're not missing out on much else from any of the other subscription companies, in my opinion.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry, this is slightly out of topic....but can someone please teach me how to make the "signature" so that when you click onto the words "Facebook Page", it is actually the link to my facebook page, and not me writing out the link to my facebook page? Help is highly appreciated to the newbie me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Sorry, this is slightly out of topic....but can someone please teach me how to make the "signature" so that when you click onto the words "Facebook Page", it is actually the link to my facebook page, and not me writing out the link to my facebook page? Help is highly appreciated to the newbie me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When you go to your edit signature section, click the icon on the top left corner of the edit box, it looks like a light switch. Copy/paste these in:

[ url=http://facebook.com/geniesfavproducts ]my facebook page[ /url ]

[ url=http://http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.com]my blog[ /url ]

 
eta: also remove the spaces :]


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Sorry, this is slightly out of topic....but can someone please teach me how to make the "signature" so that when you click onto the words "Facebook Page", it is actually the link to my facebook page, and not me writing out the link to my facebook page? Help is highly appreciated to the newbie me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In the edit profile &gt; signature text box thingy, enter the text. Then you will find a little icon of a "chain" - that is where you pick the link to which the text takes you. Hope that helps.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> When you go to your edit signature section, click the icon on the top left corner of the edit box, it looks like a light switch. Copy/paste these in:
> 
> [ url=http://facebook.com/geniesfavproducts ]my facebook page[ /url ]
> 
> ...





BeautyJunction said:


> In the edit profile &gt; signature text box thingy, enter the text. Then you will find a little icon of a "chain" - that is where you pick the link to which the text takes you. Hope that helps.


THANKS A BUNCH for replying so quickly!!! let me try now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh oops wrong choice of words..Memebox is not a tradition subscription service. They don't offer monthly boxes but you preorder your box and get it later. I've ordered two boxes so far. Got one box and I really liked it but haven't received my other one yet and I'm interested in seeing how it is. Let's move forward from the negative back and forth and stay on topic of the Memebox boxes/products. Organization of the topics is required because of the number of boxes and products memebox has but we are choosing to keep the general discussion open because Memebox is so different from subscription services that do monthly boxes. Please use this topic wisely so we don't have to disable it. This topic is open for all of your benefit but if it ends up looking like it doesn't benefit our members anymore because of the negativity taking over, the general discussion will go away. We are not going to waste anymore time explaining this. You all understand this really well so it's up to you to keep it open by posting relevant info. Happy memeboxing!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

@@Reija thank you for that explanation!  And I am sad they aren't doing a monthly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Reija thank you for that explanation!  And I am sad they aren't doing a monthly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto. I was hoping to finally be able to budget for them and then get the odd special editions as treats.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 1, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Ditto. I was hoping to finally be able to budget for them and then get the odd special editions as treats.


The memebox global editions are they way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jun 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The memebox global editions are they way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've got them preordered up to #16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But would have been nice to get a new monthly box out each month, where you can take six month subs, like the other threads.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The memebox global editions are they way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh yes I'm bought up to box 16 , for sure the best value boxes ,all others(i have the odd one) are a happy bonus and extra. :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The memebox global editions are they way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am really trying not to purchase (hahahahahhahahahahaha) any more boxes until I get 1/2 of them here.  Green tea is already shipped, honey ships next week, then the office box and grapefruit one.  

I am weak, however.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am really trying not to purchase (hahahahahhahahahahaha) any more boxes until I get 1/2 of them here. Green tea is already shipped, honey ships next week, then the office box and grapefruit one.
> 
> I am weak, however.


Yeah, I'm on a no buy until we get a good points deal.
Or until I cave due to a box I have been really wanting. Lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Yeah, I'm on a no buy until we get a good points deal.
> 
> Or until I cave due to a box I have been really wanting. Lol


you are my long lost sister!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you are my long lost sister!!


Lol, what can I say? *spirit hug*


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 1, 2014)

I would reconsider my current meme nobuy if they gave us some points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

Is it just me or is it almost time for more spoilers?

I hope we get to see spoilers for the Gangnam Style and Hair superboxes this week.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

I would love to see something from the scent boxes...

wasn't there a Gangnam style teaser video?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to see something from the scent boxes...
> 
> wasn't there a Gangnam style teaser video?


Yes there was.  Some kind of white highlighter/eyeliner and a lip tint.  I remember wishing they would put in one of the A;T Fox cupcakes in there because of the Starbucks muffins in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to see something from the scent boxes...
> 
> wasn't there a Gangnam style teaser video?


Yeah there was, but the only thing you can really guess from it is that there is a lip tint


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes there was.  Some kind of white highlighter/eyeliner and a lip tint.  I remember wishing they would put in one of the A;T Fox cupcakes in there because of the Starbucks muffins in the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooooh those cupcakes are so cute!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

that box will probably get the Psy mask - lol

I am sorry, that drawing on the mask cover just freaks me out!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 2, 2014)

I am also not feeling the need to buy lately.

Anyways, about the subscription idea, it has been implemented in the Korean version, or so I understood...

Maybe it is a plan to save if you buy 12-months worth of numbered boxes. Idk...need to brush up on language skills.

I do hope we will see this in future.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It seems the Korean one has less boxes (they don't pump out 10 boxes a week) and more stuff in the memeshop. I do hope memebox puts up more stuff from their boxes for sale, especially those that are really difficult to procure.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 2, 2014)

I just received my cancellation e-mails for the two orders I cancelled and rolled into one with the 20% off code. So happy! I was able to get my original order plus two memeboxes and a Superbox for only $35 more!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 2, 2014)

I got one of my order cancelations confirmed but they told me it was too late to cancel one because it was less than 3 business days until the Honey box ships out, but I canceled it within a feew hours of ordering it (to add the new luckybox to my big 20% off order) and I checked their FAQ first and it doesn't mention a "3 business day rule." All it says is that you can cancel up until your order is shipped and if tracking ha been assigned it's too late. The honey box is expensive. No way I'm paying for two of them.

Also, I HATE this new mobile version. I basically I only use "new content" and now the squares in the corner that I used to see new content in the threads I subscribe to is gone. Hopefully there is a way to check new content on the new mobile site, but I wouldn't know since there's no faq on how to use it. Anyone know???

Edit: never mind I found the "recents" section. Now if only it showed what was under spoiler posts when I click on them.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Really excited to see your girls spoilers on the newer boxes they released! I havent made a purchase since the snail box, and I still have global 11-13# coming still, Im saving up for TesterKorea. I will probably purchase only Global boxes from now on and the ODD Superbox's , name brand ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A SecretKey Superbox would be fun!!!! Or a Hello Kitty Superbox.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 2, 2014)

i ordered 12 boxes in total, and only 3 have arrived...the memebox global #11 and all-in-one superbox should be shipped out this week, but i paid for normal shipping so they should be arriving next week   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 2, 2014)

i'm sorry to be a pain.. but can people who posted the spoilers paste a link here? I don't follow ALL of the threads because its too much for me to handle but really enjoy looking at the spoilers. pretty please?? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 2, 2014)

@@princesskelly there are spoiler threads for every type of box, so it would be kinda hard to post them all here...but for the boxes that i purchased, i have videos of them on my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/

and one of the moderators in the memebox spoilers thread posted the links to box-specific threads...you can check them out here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/


----------



## veritazy (Jun 2, 2014)

anyone else thinks the latest sales Whamisa is totally pretty and oriental-like? i'm having flowers in my eyes  ( ❃ ω❃). i wonder: are those going to be in the fermented box?


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@princesskelly there are spoiler threads for every type of box, so it would be kinda hard to post them all here...but for the boxes that i purchased, i have videos of them on my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> anyone else thinks the latest sales Whamisa is totally pretty and oriental-like? i'm having flowers in my eyes  ( ❃ ω❃). i wonder: are those going to be in the fermented box?


That sun cream would be a good addition to the box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

I would love to have any of  those show up in my future boxes.  However, it seems more of a fit for the fermented box than any of the ones I've ordered.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

I sent them an email about the express shipping on my 3 boxes (milk, whole grains &amp; oriental medicine). They wouldn't send it express, but they did state if I re-ordered again, with the bundle, I would get all 3 at express shipping.

Since memebundle3 only works on 3 separate boxes (bundles do not count - boo!) I purchased the Color box blue - lol - and got my 5 dollars off.  The shipping was 6.99 for all of them - I am assuming that my blue color box will come standard shipping when it ships out at the end of June.

I also got another 15 memepoints because of the 3 boxes (milk, whole grains &amp; oriental medicine)  They didn't subtract them....so, I got another 15 memepoints!!  I guess that paid for my blue box!  ha!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sent them an email about the express shipping on my 3 boxes (milk, whole grains &amp; oriental medicine). They wouldn't send it express, but they did state if I re-ordered again, with the bundle, I would get all 3 at express shipping.
> 
> Since memebundle3 only works on 3 separate boxes (bundles do not count - boo!) I purchased the Color box blue - lol - and got my 5 dollars off.  The shipping was 6.99 for all of them - I am assuming that my blue color box will come standard shipping when it ships out at the end of June.
> 
> I also got another 15 memepoints because of the 3 boxes (milk, whole grains &amp; oriental medicine)  They didn't subtract them....so, I got another 15 memepoints!!  I guess that paid for my blue box!  ha!


Love your avatar LOL


----------



## biancardi (Jun 2, 2014)

lol - I feel like it some days!! haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol - I feel like it some days!! haha


Hahaha


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally got my snailbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like it


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my Memebox #11 today, and I want to post what I got, but I have no idea where to post it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 2, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I got my Memebox #11 today, and I want to post what I got, but I have no idea where to post it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131813-memebox-global-numbered-editions/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rina (Jun 2, 2014)

I've bought so many boxes I can't even count how many that will be coming my way soon!

They have another package deal of the Milk and Grain box : o Not sure if I should get it now since I missed it last time, hmm


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 3, 2014)

Ordered the herbal skincare box. Oh well July is filling up now


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 3, 2014)

I am patiently (snort) awaiting what Meme will do about my box mishap. If they give me points, I shall buy one of the next boxes *muahaha* if not, they best be sending me a replacement Naked15.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ordered the herbal skincare box. Oh well July is filling up now


I know - I wanted something with mint in it  and they answered, right?  OMG.   I am waiting to see if they do another 10 memepoint flash day.



> Exhausted from yet another stressful day?
> 
> Soothe and comfort your mind, body, and soul with our new Herbal Cosmetics Box, packed with beauty products made from organic herbs such as lavender, tea tree, chamomile, or peppermint, all highly appreciated in the beauty world for their amazing healing powers.
> 
> Sit back, relax, and enjoy nature's healing remedy with Herbal Cosmetics!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I am patiently (snort) awaiting what Meme will do about my box mishap. If they give me points, I shall buy one of the next boxes *muahaha* if not, they best be sending me a replacement Naked15.


they haven't contacted you yet?   Last night, they were online, responding to my emails.  That is weird.


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 3, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I am patiently (snort) awaiting what Meme will do about my box mishap. If they give me points, I shall buy one of the next boxes *muahaha* if not, they best be sending me a replacement Naked15.


I have found they respond quicker if you PM them through Facebook.


----------



## cheriii (Jun 3, 2014)

Anyone got the feeling that the herbal box has a similar vibe as the from nature box?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

cheriii said:


> Anyone got the feeling that the herbal box has a similar vibe as the from nature box?


Yea, Im thinking that too. I wasn't a fan of the nature box


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 3, 2014)

Super tempted to snag global #12. Ahhhh!


----------



## myendeavors (Jun 3, 2014)

There's so many threads that I have no idea which thread I should put this in. I received my regular Memebox #11 today in the mail. Below are pictures:

*Memebox #11*



Spoiler


----------



## Vvianc (Jun 3, 2014)

myendeavors said:


> There's so many threads that I have no idea which thread I should put this in. I received my regular Memebox #11 today in the mail. Below are pictures:
> 
> *Memebox #11*
> 
> ...


Omgosh! I couldn't wait to get mine! Luv luv all!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 3, 2014)

myendeavors said:


> There's so many threads that I have no idea which thread I should put this in. I received my regular Memebox #11 today in the mail. Below are pictures:
> 
> *Memebox #11*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoilers! Those are some great products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

Very excited about 11!  If only meme would send us some more lovely points I might be persuaded to buy some more--although I will stay away from boxes like the 10 minute box, I have a little remorse based on the spoilers.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 3, 2014)

luckyboxes #2-5 are restocked   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> luckyboxes #2-5 are restocked   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aw, see now, that's just mean that they didn't restock #1 LOL Because I'm dying to try out Memebox, but my crazy OCD side doesn't want to jump into a higher number, I'm waiting for ANY #1 box to become available hahaha!


----------



## had706 (Jun 3, 2014)

Oooh I kinda want those lucky boxes but I already have Memebox 11 coming and the honey super box so do I really need them? Do those of you who have gotten Lucky boxes think they are a good value?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 3, 2014)

had706 said:


> Oooh I kinda want those lucky boxes but I already have Memebox 11 coming and the honey super box so do I really need them? Do those of you who have gotten Lucky boxes think they are a good value?


They are a great value, but google each one to see the contents so you can make a good decision.

Side note, I want to dognap your puppy!


----------



## had706 (Jun 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> They are a great value, but google each one to see the contents so you can make a good decision.
> 
> Side note, I want to dognap your puppy!


That's a good idea - thanks I will do that tonight. That's Lucy - she's cute but spoiled rotten!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> luckyboxes #2-5 are restocked   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I told my friend at work about this and even brought in my luckybox #5 today for her to look at - I told her it is back in stock and she bought it!!  She got the 10 memepoints first, cause I told her to register first and then applied it to her order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 3, 2014)

gosh feels weird not being here for a day...wanted to reply from my ipad but the mobile site login can't be found (?). or maybe i am blind. and i can't click to the lastest post from outside this thread.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 3, 2014)

oOO Memebox 10 minute box should be here soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The most controversial box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

ermagerrrrd!  I can't wait for my #11 to get here!!  It left LAX today!  Only two more days to wait!

You know what the best thing is?!

Not one repeat!  Right?  For me at least, ALL of that is totally new!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 3, 2014)

Getting HUGE urge to just buy a box, cos it feels like i haven't purchased one in agesss!! 

But then..i have a heap amount of products from previous memeboxes that i haven't even started using  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought the herbal one - I WANT mint, more tea tree!!  chamomile sounds interesting.  Lavender - depends on what that is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 3, 2014)

I have one box coming every week this month so I skipped #12 and went for #13 which doesn't ship til July.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 3, 2014)

10 minute box, The controversial box...I was going to say something very inappropriate but I'll keep it to myself lol...


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 3, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> 10 minute box, The controversial box...I was going to say something very inappropriate but I'll keep it to myself lol...


What? You can't just say that. Come on! Now I really want to know.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 3, 2014)

My two Naked boxes were ordered together, had the same order number, different tracking numbers, shipped on different days, arrived both on the same day, and I only received one hangar on my door with one tracking number so I only received one box!

Luckily I called the post office after checking both tracking numbers at home to double check that my second Naked box arrived and they'll be fine with me just showing them my ID to pick up the package. Also they probably don't doubt that it's mine because "it's a package from Korea in a bright pink shell" is incredibly specific, ahaha.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 4, 2014)

oh cool .

im really wanting to buy another box, but i only have 7 points.

how do you get more points apart from buying certain boxes? i hope they give out points soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> oh cool .
> 
> im really wanting to buy another box, but i only have 7 points.
> 
> how do you get more points apart from buying certain boxes? i hope they give out points soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sometimes they have promos - I've seen two types

one is where they put some points in accounts that are only good for a set amount of time - I have that done 4 times in the month of may!!  

the other is where they put boxes on sale and that is how I purchased the honey box - it was the first box I bought and it was 10.00 off over Mother's Day weekend.

I am hoping that with their holiday for the next few days, that we might see some points....I have dutifully spent every point they have given me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

Just got an email on two new boxes!!

We’re back again with our next edition of Memebox Mask #4!

If you tried ever tried our Memebox The Mask Edition, you must've been waiting for the new edition.
Whether you’re a busy career woman, a tired mom of three kids, or a student studying for the finals week, we all have our off days.
Wake up in the morning with deeply moisturized skin not having to worry about dryness during the night. Supply your skin with enriched nourishment for more elasticity and suppleness with our new Mask Edition #4.

[shipping starts on July 18th]










Beat the summer heat with the Bubble Pop Box!
We all know that carbonated water is good for your health, but add it as a part of your beauty regimen? WHALA! You’ve got instantly brighter, more radiant and youthful skin! Fizzy bubbles made of highly-concentrated carbonated water will burst onto the surface to exfoliate deal skin cells and eliminate clogged pores. It instantaneously detoxifies your skin, so that you can have refreshed and baby-soft skin!

Let’s make a toast to your summer skin’s new best friend! [starts shipping on July 22nd ]





darn you memebox!!

you had me at masks!!!  thank GAWD I have disposable income.


----------



## Lisa Ng (Jun 4, 2014)

OMG that bubble pop cosmetics box sounds so interesting! I have a ton of face masks to use so I'll probably pass on the Mask #4 edition unless they start giving points to us to use again, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

I got the O&amp; soapberries bubble cleanser in my luckybox 5 and I love it.  I don't have a lot of masks, so that is why I got #4, as this is the first mask box for me from memebox.

no mas, memebox!! please - take your holiday!!!


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 4, 2014)

It's been a while since I last purchased a Memebox, but the bubble pop box got me. So I ordered that one and the honey one!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

i would love another box tomorrow just so i can take the memebundle box. will teach me for buying 2 boxes the last 2 days.currently got a my beauty diary mask on so i don't need no more masks. but  i said no more lucky boxes,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i would love another box tomorrow just so i can take the memebundle box. will teach me for buying 2 boxes the last 2 days.currently got a my beauty diary mask on so i don't need no more masks. but  i said no more lucky boxes,


edited to say oh thats the one the honey box thats the 3rd box


----------



## zentea (Jun 4, 2014)

Arrgh - I'm moving to South Korea in a couple of months for work and as excited as I am for it, a tiny part of me is sad because it means I can't order anymore of these boxes! haha It's going to be super hard seeing all the new ones they release that won't be delivered until after I move. 
The positive side is that I won't have to wait for Korean beauty products to ship to me anymore though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i would love another box tomorrow just so i can take the memebundle box. will teach me for buying 2 boxes the last 2 days.currently got a my beauty diary mask on so i don't need no more masks. but  i said no more lucky boxes,


I love the MBD masks. They are like the best masks ever...after sleeping masks (coz I can't be bothered to wait lol).


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 4, 2014)

zentea said:


> Arrgh - I'm moving to South Korea in a couple of months for work and as excited as I am for it, a tiny part of me is sad because it means I can't order anymore of these boxes! haha It's going to be super hard seeing all the new ones they release that won't be delivered until after I move.
> 
> The positive side is that I won't have to wait for Korean beauty products to ship to me anymore though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice! You can always suscribe to memebox over there! And they are actually a monthly box over there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm pretty confused -- are new releases supposed to go in this thread or the June thread? Seems to be two discussions about the same thing going on. My thoughts: pass on the bubble box, really eying the mask box now that I've used almost all the masks from the 2nd edition (beyond the eye patches). Really wish they released that while they had the 20% code. Waiting on some points or a coupon code before I make any purchases, though... I'm hoping to get the mask box, hair &amp; body 2, and maybe the skin care box, but I can't justify the price at the current moment.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I'm pretty confused -- are new releases supposed to go in this thread or the June thread? Seems to be two discussions about the same thing going on. My thoughts: pass on the bubble box, really eying the mask box now that I've used almost all the masks from the 2nd edition (beyond the eye patches). Really wish they released that while they had the 20% code. Waiting on some points or a coupon code before I make any purchases, though... I'm hoping to get the mask box, hair &amp; body 2, and maybe the skin care box, but I can't justify the price at the current moment.


new releases don't ship in june they ship july ,so that is why they are not in the june thread, but hey who knows ,changes so much. truthfully it should be in a july thread,


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> new releases don't ship in june they ship july ,so that is why they are not in the june thread, but hey who knows ,changes so much. truthfully it should be in a july thread,


Actually, no. The June thread is a discussion/chitchat thread that is open through the month of June... chitchat about anything Memebox can go in that thread. It doesn't matter when the boxes are shipping... so yes, it is appropriate for new releases to be announced in the June thread. This thread is just the thread that won't die because some people can't seem to get used to the new system. lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 4, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Actually, no. The June thread is a discussion/chitchat thread that is open through the month of June... chitchat about anything Memebox can do in that thread. It doesn't matter when the boxes are shipping... so yes, it is appropriate for new releases to be announced in the June thread. This thread is just the thread that won't die because some people can't seem to get used to the new system. lol


oh right thanks .so we can talk about anything in the june thread and post there as well. was confused, as i took it as only boxes that ship in june ,


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh right thanks .so we can talk about anything in the june thread and post there as well. was confused, as i took it as only boxes that ship in june ,


Nope, it's a chit-chat/discussion thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i would love another box tomorrow just so i can take the memebundle box. will teach me for buying 2 boxes the last 2 days.currently got a my beauty diary mask on so i don't need no more masks. but  i said no more lucky boxes,


I am thinking that since they are going on holiday for  a few days, if they do this, they will have to do it soon...If they do run a special or something, I can always cancel this order and then re-order....

For some reason, I only wanted luckybox 5 (so far!!) and am glad I got it.  I am just hoping that I get the Green Tea one this weekend to play with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm glad you guys mentioned holidays... I was going crazy because I placed a eopenmarket and jolse order, but they haven't shipped, lol. Now I know they probably won't ship until next week.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 4, 2014)

Fudge Meme got me again!  Could not resist Snail 2, Oil and Trouble 3 or the new Bubble Box.  Thankfully I had points and used a code, so it is not as bad as it could be, but this is it...NO MORE for a while!


----------



## anniroc (Jun 4, 2014)

FYI - I posted spoilers for the All-In-One and Dermocosmetics Superboxes in the Superbox-Spoilers thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Jeong (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but I was just browsing through the Korean memebox website and woweeeee look at this!

click here

This looks amazing! 15000 won (roughy 15USD) for a lucky box in which you could get any of the bundles shown.. Holy crap look at the first one ( :w00t: worth $679)

I wonder if there is any way to get these shipped overseas.. First I'll need to acquire a Korean phone number and address!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

yoohwa said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before but I was just browsing through the Korean memebox website and woweeeee look at this!
> 
> ...


they have some great boxes on their site.   However, I can see how people might complain about it - I think there was a box with some non-Korean items in it and from the comments, folks were so upset.   

I would not mind some Dior mixed in with my Korean items!!  lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they have some great boxes on their site.   However, I can see how people might complain about it - I think there was a box with some non-Korean items in it and from the comments, folks were so upset.
> 
> I would not mind some Dior mixed in with my Korean items!!  lol


Well, true, but that was about L'Oreal.

I'd definately not be upset about some Dior or Nars   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they have some great boxes on their site.   However, I can see how people might complain about it - I think there was a box with some non-Korean items in it and from the comments, folks were so upset.
> 
> I would not mind some Dior mixed in with my Korean items!!  lol


Lol I wouldn't mind either!! Some Dior would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Well, true, but that was about L'Oreal.
> 
> I'd definately not be upset about some Dior or Nars   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I guess I am easy - I would not complain about L'Oreal if that was all mixed in with other stuff!! lol


----------



## cheriii (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay the bubble pop box looks interesting enough! 



yoohwa said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned before but I was just browsing through the Korean memebox website and woweeeee look at this!
> 
> ...


There are some companies in my country ordering items from Korea (of course with a handling fee), maybe you can see if there's similar service at your country!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You'rr right -the Korean version luckybox contains different sets of items - some are really expensive but some are kinda meh like only 2 items in a box... I personally prefer the Global version luckybox because it's less risky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess I am easy - I would not complain about L'Oreal if that was all mixed in with other stuff!! lol


Oh, I didn't mean to sound overly posh - it's just that L'Oreal is sth I can get from every market, pharmacy etc. and I've been using their products for years so it just wasn't interesting for me. Moreover, it was a replacement for a Korean gloss from the first edition of the box so I was just disappointed I didn't get Espoir.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to sound overly posh - it's just that L'Oreal is sth I can get from every market, pharmacy etc. and I've been using their products for years so it just wasn't interesting for me. Moreover, it was a replacement for a Korean gloss from the first edition of the box so I was just disappointed I didn't get Espoir.


You aren't missing much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its just a regular lipgloss


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 5, 2014)

I actually liked the L'Oreal gloss much more than all the korean glosses Memebox has sent.... lol. The L'Oreal was like a Yves St. Laurent dupe, which I love.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

if it is;

- super expensive

- has uber cute packaging

- has an element of novelty

- is a holy grail product

- works magic...

...by all means please include them in the box. I don't mind at all lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You aren't missing much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its just a regular lipgloss





LadyManah said:


> I actually liked the L'Oreal gloss much more than all the korean glosses Memebox has sent.... lol. The L'Oreal was like a Yves St. Laurent dupe, which I love.


Oh, then I can stop thinking about it then LOL Just kidding, got over it a long time ago, of course, but I'd bought this gloss before I got one from Memebox so I just wasn't too excited. It's a good one but I'm not especially thrilled about it.

Anyway, I think it's quite likely they're not going to include any Western products as most people just want Korean stuff.


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 5, 2014)

anniroc said:


> FYI - I posted spoilers for the All-In-One and Dermocosmetics Superboxes in the Superbox-Spoilers thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hi, i'm sorry.. i know I'm terrible at keeping up with all the different threads.. but do you think you could link the thread you put the spoilers in? i can't seem to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> hi, i'm sorry.. i know I'm terrible at keeping up with all the different threads.. but do you think you could link the thread you put the spoilers in? i can't seem to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-14


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


I second the vote for a Sugar box!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-14


thank you so much!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 5, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> thank you so much!!


You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



CheshireCookie said:


> I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


Black box &amp; chocolate box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 5, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> I'm going to put this out into the Memebox universe! Because I feel that I am going to wait forever for a #1 to become available again lol.....I would like a chocolate box, the color black (since they had red, blue, orange), sugar box (have they had one of those yet??), a candy scented box (chocolate, vanilla, caramel, etc.), or a luxury spa day box. :smilehappyyes:


I second the luxury spa box!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 5, 2014)

@@CheshireCookie come contribute your creative juices over at the suggestion thread~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

I would love a SUGAR BOX!!  Of course, did you see the new promo today???

*WONDERUCI: Save Up To 70%!!*
[The SALE is ON for 24 Hours ONLY - from 12 a.m June 5th to 12 a.m June 6th]
Try Memeshop's most popular WondeRuci "Light Light Eye Balm" and the Hot &amp; New "Real Cacao Brightening Mask" at unbelievable prices! 



 *Tips for BETTER Shopping at Memebox for this week!*

*This Week's PROMO CODE Only! Valid only until June 8th!*
1. Get a combo of 5 of any products from our site, including ALL box and ALL Memeshop items, and get 10% off entire purchase:*10%OFF* Click here!

I would love to purchase more things in their shop, but their shipping costs are AWFUL.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah, they charge more to ship from the Memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

They need to do more free shipping in their memeshop. 

I was just figuring out my schedule in getting boxes - looks like one a week with a lull between the Honey &amp; Office Essentials, but then - bam, bam, bam.  That will keep me busy...The nice thing is that I will be able to gift some of the items to my family when I visit them in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Green Tea - already shipped(in the USA already - should get by the end of this week)
Honey - already shipped (should get by the end of June 14th)
Office Essentials [shipping starts on June 20th] 
Color Box Blue [shipping starts on June 25th]
Grapefruit Scent box [shipping starts on June 27th]
Footcare [shipping starts on July 1st]
Oriental, Milk &amp; Whole Grains (3 boxes) [shipping starts on July 4th]
Aloe Vera [starts shipping on July 11th]
Herbal [starts shipping on July 16th]
Mask #4 [ Shipping starts on July 18th] 
Bubble Pop  [starts shipping on July 22nd ]


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They need to do more free shipping in their memeshop.
> 
> I was just figuring out my schedule in getting boxes - looks like one a week with a lull between the Honey &amp; Office Essentials, but then - bam, bam, bam. That will keep me busy...The nice thing is that I will be able to gift some of the items to my family when I visit them in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


If I listed mine I would probably cringe lol.
You are a brave soul my sister in memeboxes!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> If I listed mine I would probably cringe lol.
> 
> You are a brave soul my sister in memeboxes!


It keeps me real! lol

I was bored and wrapping up another tough day at work, and wanted to make a list - lol - I love lists. But this also tells me that I am going to get boxes once a week for 1 1/2 months, so I will be a happy camper!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It keeps me real! lol
> 
> I was bored and wrapping up another tough day at work, and wanted to make a list - lol - I love lists. But this also tells me that I am going to get boxes once a week for 1 1/2 months, so I will be a happy camper!


I have a small calendar that I mark the shipping dates on, apparently I have a similar schedule to yours lol


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 6, 2014)

Someone ask for a chocolate box? XD There is a new Cacao cosmetics box and a collagen cosmetics box !


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2014)

OMGOMGOMGOMG! :w00t:   The Memebox gods heard me! LOL


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 6, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG! :w00t: The Memebox gods heard me! LOL


It really does work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time to think of a box I really want XD


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm going to have to spend points on the chocolate box, I guess. XD Aww, darn. But I want the aloe box still! The chocolate box will probably be so fun!

Dear Memebox Gods,

Please bless us with an Enprani box.

Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 6, 2014)

The 10% off five items is calling my name... but I don't know what to get! Does anyone have any favourites from the Memeshop? I'm just looking for one or two items. The rest is filled up with boxes. x)

As a reminder, there is no proof that collagen can actually be used by the skin because the molecules are too big to pass through the cell membrane. Micronized collagen may pass through, but it's unsure if the skin cells will use it in that form. Collagen is, however, a wonderful moisturizer.

Also, I really hope there's a few Korean chocolates to eat thrown in the cacao box, even though I'm not getting it. I love Japanese candy, so I'd like to see what Korean candy is like.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not buying the 2 new boxes I got 3 yesterday and I'm not in need of loads more collagen . Not interested in the cocoa box and I hate chocolate stuff so I'm all good here. Waits for the better boxes coming up


----------



## trubleu (Jun 6, 2014)

Aww, darn you memebox! You guys got me with the cacao box. I don't particularly like eating chocolate, but I'm a sucker for the smell.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 6, 2014)

Being away from home and doing things all day makes it easier not to buy any. Would have picked up the collagen if it is $23 and not superbox, but itsokkay.. I'll just sit &amp; wait for my boxes now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

I give up!!  A Chocolate box??? I was putting that Real Cacao Brightening Mask into my cart last night and didn't order it due to the shipping costs.  So, yeah, I ordered the box.  I hope they have some coffee-chocolate products in there, as I did ask for a coffee box a long time ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Same with a coconut one.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 6, 2014)

Please collagen box, stay in stock until I get paid. And then please let there be points.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love a SUGAR BOX!!  Of course, did you see the new promo today???
> 
> *WONDERUCI: Save Up To 70%!!*
> 
> ...


The eye balm is amazing!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I give up!!  A Chocolate box??? I was putting that Real Cacao Brightening Mask into my cart last night and didn't order it due to the shipping costs.  So, yeah, I ordered the box.  I hope they have some coffee-chocolate products in there, as I did ask for a coffee box a long time ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Same with a coconut one.


Omg LOL they actually added a"chocolate" cocoa box? I'm dumfounded now, we were just talking about this yesturday


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 6, 2014)

Dear Memebox gods,

Please give us a points influx and have the following boxes still in stock when the time comes:

-Memebox #13

-Mask Box 4

-Cacao Box

Please and thank you,

Emma


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 6, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG! :w00t:   The Memebox gods heard me! LOL


That is so awesome!  I can't believe it!  I saw that today and IMMEDIATELY thought of you!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That is so awesome!  I can't believe it!  I saw that today and IMMEDIATELY thought of you!


maybe cookie &amp; lorna need to be our official voice for new boxes!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

and I am stamping my foot a bit.  I have NO clue why there is no movement on my Green Tea box.  Come on - I can drive to Brooklyn faster than this!  Which means, I will not have a box tomorrow, if this is the case - le sigh


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and I am stamping my foot a bit.  I have NO clue why there is no movement on my Green Tea box.  Come on - I can drive to Brooklyn faster than this!  Which means, I will not have a box tomorrow, if this is the case - le sigh


Similar issue with my Night Care box.  No movement for a week.  I suppose Amazon has spoiled me.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> Similar issue with my Night Care box.  No movement for a week.  I suppose Amazon has spoiled me.


It is frustrating.  I just want my box!!  Please, stop admiring my pink box, USPS!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> maybe cookie &amp; lorna need to be our official voice for new boxes!! lol


I had no idea I had magic Memebox powers lol and hahaha, I was totally confused for a second because I used to be called Lorna in college! LOL I then realized you were talking about Lorna the MUT member! ::sigh:: I shouldn't have bleached my hair, I'm turning into a cliche blonde  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> I had no idea I had magic Memebox powers lol and hahaha, I was totally confused for a second because I used to be called Lorna in college! LOL I then realized you were talking about Lorna the MUT member! ::sigh:: I shouldn't have bleached my hair, I'm turning into a cliche blonde  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha!!  that is too funny about the name lorna!  

update on my green tea box - It is the sorting station in NH, which means, hopefully, that it will be delivered tomorrow!!  crosses fingers.

now, my cleanser, with my cocoon balls (lol), which was shipped out a couple of days earlier, is still in NY.  Maybe monday.  or tuesday...who knows.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 6, 2014)

Gahhhh, MEME just telllll me the solution to my Nakedbox/Lucky Box mix up!! If it's points, I shall them immediately on the Cocoa or Aloe Vera, JUST LET A GAL KNOW.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 6, 2014)

Bought the aloe and chocolate boxes! I coulda bought another for the discount, but I figure $43 for two boxes was good enough!

Was browsing chocolate on KD and found this -- &gt; http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1367826746/

They have lots of stuff, that brand. A dark chocolate foaming wash~ I may have to buy the scrub and wash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The scrub has coffee, coconut and chocolate! That's a win to me!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 6, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Bought the aloe and chocolate boxes! I coulda bought another for the discount, but I figure $43 for two boxes was good enough!
> 
> Was browsing chocolate on KD and found this -- &gt; http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1367826746/
> 
> ...


Now the question is how are you going to stop yourself from eating it and using it on your face like you are supposed to!?!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

Yep, that will be super hard as it looks and would be define.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 6, 2014)

I was reading up on some doctor's beauty regime blog, and oh wow! - I can't believe I have so many facial products....All my drawers are full, and I've only been using two or three creams, and those two aren't even from Memebox. That Chocolate box is tempting though


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Bought the aloe and chocolate boxes! I coulda bought another for the discount, but I figure $43 for two boxes was good enough!
> 
> Was browsing chocolate on KD and found this -- &gt; http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1367826746/
> 
> ...


faints!!  This is what I've been looking for!!  thank you!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my 10min box today, yeeey!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got my 10min box today, yeeey!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:





Theblondeangel said:


> I got my 10min box today, yeeey!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


my green tea box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that some folks were disappointed, but I saw the contents and I am happy about it!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> faints!!  This is what I've been looking for!!  thank you!


I did purchase the following, because these items are great for oily skin! Plus chocolate scent....



@@LadyManah did you order any?  I love they had masks too!  They have a different masks for dry skin, sensitive skin too.. The ones I purchased were good for oily skin


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 7, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> I had no idea I had magic Memebox powers lol and hahaha, I was totally confused for a second because I used to be called Lorna in college! LOL I then realized you were talking about Lorna the MUT member! ::sigh:: I shouldn't have bleached my hair, I'm turning into a cliche blonde  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i remember signing up and introducing myself on the newbie thread  on MUT and you told me that was your college name lol.and i  was a natural blonde not thick though and got away from that by dying my hair red,purple and dark brown ,lol.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i remember signing up and introducing myself on the newbie thread on MUT and you told me that was your college name lol.and i was a natural blonde not thick though and got away from that by dying my hair red,purple and dark brown ,lol.


Just stole your name for the novel I am writing too lol


----------



## Haylie (Jun 7, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Bought the aloe and chocolate boxes! I coulda bought another for the discount, but I figure $43 for two boxes was good enough!
> 
> Was browsing chocolate on KD and found this -- &gt; http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1367826746/
> 
> ...


That sounds sooo awesome ! I have my  eye  on the Cocoa box.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i remember signing up and introducing myself on the newbie thread  on MUT and you told me that was your college name lol.and i  was a natural blonde not thick though and got away from that by dying my hair red,purple and dark brown ,lol.


Oh yes! I remember now too! Hahaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the name Lorna, I still have some friends that call me that.

Alright, what box should we wish for next? lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> Oh yes! I remember now too! Hahaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the name Lorna, I still have some friends that call me that.
> 
> Alright, what box should we wish for next? lol


Ok enprani.too cool for school and holikaholika superboxes . Enprani will be soon I think


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ok enprani.too cool for school and holikaholika superboxes . Enprani will be soon I think


I really hope so. I'm seriously trying to limit my purchases of Memeboxes right now because I hope we'll be getting these brand boxes soon and then I'll definately want those!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

Enabling link below memebox now does Value boxes

http://us.memebox.com/value-sets


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Enabling link below memebox now does Value boxes
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/value-sets


thank you!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!


well you know the quicker you all buy these boxes the quicker they release the new boxes (enprani,holika holika etc) I'm hope.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 8, 2014)

being in uk it is much easier to be standard as it seems to have less issues.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> being in uk it is much easier to be standard as it seems to have less issues.


yes i don't mind snail mail as i can wait a week , but express is always a bonus with next day delivery sometimes, just putting it out there the new link as some don't have Facebook here and miss the notifications,


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> well you know the quicker you all buy these boxes the quicker they release the new boxes (enprani,holika holika etc) I'm hope.


haha.  I just emailed them - because I have 2 orders where I have 2 boxes in one and one in the other.  And of course, the 2 that they made a value box aren't in the same order....and one of my order has 15 memepoints! 

I want to make sure I get those 15 memepoints back before I commit to cancel.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes i don't mind snail mail as i can wait a week , but express is always a bonus with next day delivery sometimes, just putting it out there the new link as some don't have Facebook here and miss the notifications,


yeah i understand why you put it up. my additional issue is i have already bought a lot of those anyhow.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 8, 2014)

I wish they had just put up for example "Value set: 1 Memebox + 1 Superbox" of your choosing for $55-- something like that would make everyone buy more imho. They can implement a scroll down and select boxes, then that order will automatically be upgraded to express. Just sayin.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I wish they had just put up for example "Value set: 1 Memebox + 1 Superbox" of your choosing for $55-- something like that would make everyone buy more imho. They can implement a scroll down and select boxes, then that order will automatically be upgraded to express. Just sayin.


The only issue with that (because I love that idea) is that your boxes would have to ship together.  If you had one shipping out later, you would have to wait for your boxes.

They have to be boxes that are released closely, I think.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 8, 2014)

Reposting on this thread because I know a lot of older members don't watch the other June thread:

Would people be cool if I did a master post of all Memebox contents per box using photos from this forum (I would PM and e-mail people for permission to use their photos and credit them, of course)?

I think my biggest issue with Memebox is because they're numbered, it's absolutely impossible to search for them. You search "Memebox 11" and you get Memebox 1-11 popping up. And it's such a pain to open up a million spoilers trying to find one that just has a picture and a list of the products. I think a database, with pictures and a simple list of each product with brand name, for each and every Memebox released would be very beneficial for new customers to see what the boxes are like easily, and for times when Memebox restocks an old box and you want to find out what was in it without spending ten minutes finding a review or post from way back when.

If people are in agreement with me, I'll start working on it as soon as possible (not sure when that'll be, since I have summer exams coming up, but soon hopefully!)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2014)

that is a great idea @@Bunbunny - I think if you get that started, perhaps as new boxes come in, other members can post there with the contents and pictures as well.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 9, 2014)

As much as I love Korea, I just got some samples from an eBay order, and I have to admit this brand has the worst. name. ever.







I hope we don't see this in memebox, lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Reposting on this thread because I know a lot of older members don't watch the other June thread:
> 
> Would people be cool if I did a master post of all Memebox contents per box using photos from this forum (I would PM and e-mail people for permission to use their photos and credit them, of course)?
> 
> ...


I love this idea! That would be great!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I wish they had just put up for example "Value set: 1 Memebox + 1 Superbox" of your choosing for $55-- something like that would make everyone buy more imho. They can implement a scroll down and select boxes, then that order will automatically be upgraded to express. Just sayin.


Yes, I was thinking the same thing but then I realized all the boxes that are Sets are shipping on the same day.  They would have to revamp their shipping criteria to do it the way you suggest (and I so WISH they would!).  

I just think if someone buys five boxes at once, it would be really nice to reward that purchase with expedited shipping on ALL the boxes not just the ones that ship together.

I think thats what I mean.  It's kinda late.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 9, 2014)

The idea is good, but I'll check it out with the other staff members to see if its OK.

BTW, yep, I agree 100%, that is THE WORST name I've heard of... Tacky. Lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

About the value sets shipping at the same time...you guys are right! I just realized that.

I think it is better if it were discounted rather than with express shipping upgrades. I don't mind waiting so long as it is cheap! Lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How bout eg; Superbox + Memebox= $55 - 10% = $49.50 sort of deal...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 9, 2014)

so memebox have added another little item onto the website this morning ,

http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

Ladies, does any of the blogger's $3 codes work at all? I mean the June ones. They didn't for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, memebox, are we going to get points for Father's Day? Lol. Not a female celebration but we all have fathers alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (saving on memebox= more money to buy dads gift)


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ladies, does any of the blogger's $3 codes work at all? I mean the June ones. They didn't for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, memebox, are we going to get points for Father's Day? Lol. Not a female celebration but we all have fathers alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (saving on memebox= more money to buy dads gift)


They only work if you register a new account. Which may be worth it as they give now $10 for it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

more boxes!!! And they discounted some of the value boxes too!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

I love the new shipping schedule on their site!


----------



## Plushy (Jun 9, 2014)

My Honey SB has just been cancelled. I am extremely upset about it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

Plushy said:


> My Honey SB has just been cancelled. I am extremely upset about it.


why has it been cancelled?


----------



## Plushy (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why has it been cancelled?


Got this email: 

Hi,

We are sorry for sending this e-mail.

We are very sorry that your order of Superbox # 19  has been back ordered, and we cancelled your order. 

Refund for cancelled item has been completed through PayPal.

The other items which you purchased will be shipped out soon.

Once again, we are so sorry for your inconvenience, and we try our best on improvements of your convenience.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Got this email:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I guess they oversold that box.....that really sucks - you'd think you would have gotten some points for that, since it isn't your fault they oversold.  I would email them about that.

This worries me as that means this could happen to any of us who purchase a box.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess they oversold that box.....that really sucks - you'd think you would have gotten some points for that, since it isn't your fault they oversold.  I would email them about that.
> 
> This worries me as that means this could happen to any of us who purchase a box.


Thank you. I hope they would reply to that. To make you buy (especially with points and stuff) and wait for the box, only to find it cancelled is upsetting. That is just unethical...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 9, 2014)

Gosh they did listen and the new value boxes (for superboxes pore 3, dermo 2 and fermented 2) they added 5% discounts for 2 boxes and 10% for 3 on top of express. Not bad memebox!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

YAY!!! MEMEBOX GOT A NEW PAYMENT PROCESSOR!! SoOOOo happy! Thank you Memebox! This totally just enabled me lol Oh No..


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 9, 2014)

I bought the Cacao and Mask #4 and I really wish they had a deal on those two on the site without the skincare box.  Oh well.  I would need to cancel my original order and reorder so I guess I'll be alright.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They only work if you register a new account. Which may be worth it as they give now $10 for it.


So if you haven't purchased anything before then they work, is that what it is?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 9, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Got this email:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Whoa.  That is really bad!  I would be SO upset.  I mean, we only have a short chance to buy some of these boxes and then that happens!? Eeek!  I would have expected them to give you points to your account!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 9, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Got this email:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


They gave us points for shipping delays before they should definitely give points for a canceled box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 9, 2014)

Very annoying tbh. I would NOT be happy.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Refund, and points would be nice.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 9, 2014)

So sad about the Honey boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I finally got resolution about my Luckbox/Nakedbox mixup, they are letting me keep the Luckybox and sending a Nakedbox as soon as possible (whatever that means). NOW, do I want a cocoa, bubble pop, or fermented box?!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So if you haven't purchased anything before then they work, is that what it is?


I think so. I've started a new account and used it and it worked


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So sad about the Honey boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I finally got resolution about my Luckbox/Nakedbox mixup, they are letting me keep the Luckybox and sending a Nakedbox as soon as possible (whatever that means). NOW, do I want a cocoa, bubble pop, or fermented box?!


decisions, decisions!! 

that is great news on your box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> decisions, decisions!!
> 
> that is great news on your box.


If you want 2 the bubble pop and fermented box would be a great buy. If only 1 box tough choice but I would say bubble pop


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 9, 2014)

Just ordered the cacao one, neither of the new boxes interest me. I want new themed boxes, not pore care 3 etc. 

Holika holika and strawberry box and I'm all in! :wub:


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> If you want 2 the bubble pop and fermented box would be a great buy. If only 1 box tough choice but I would say bubble pop


I wish they had a combo box of those two!! I would buy that in a second.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

For whatever reason, nakedboxes are like hidden!!

Nakedbox 16 looks new (or maybe it was sold out and I didn't notice it before!!)   Perhaps a restock then.









> *1. CHOSUNGAH 22 Tangle 50ml (Full-size product)*
> This cool hydrating gel refines skin texture, soothes irritated skin, brightens and clarifies your complexion while minimizing the look of wrinkles and pores
> *How to use*
> Massage a pearl sized amount all over to face and allow it absorb into skin.
> ...


 







> *1. **FillerTox Homme Black Edition All in One Fluid 50ml $22 (Full-size product)*
> This Black Edition All in one Fluid is a 3 in 1 type multi-product which functions as skin, essence and lotion. This fast absorbing product will make the skin bright and clear. This anti-wrinkle and brightening fluid is suitable for combination skin.
> *How to use*
> After using mist peeling toner, apply an appropriate amount of the product along the skin texture, gently pat until the product is absorbed.
> ...


http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox

naked boxes 16, 17, 19 are available as well as the FD special one


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 9, 2014)

Does anyone know what the new payment process entails? What does it mean for us? ._.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For whatever reason, nakedboxes are like hidden!!
> 
> Nakedbox 16 looks new (or maybe it was sold out and I didn't notice it before!!) Perhaps a restock then.
> 
> ...


No they were up before

So not new but yes they are well hidden on the site still


----------



## biancardi (Jun 9, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Does anyone know what the new payment process entails? What does it mean for us? ._.


They still have paypal if you still want to use it. @ talks about it here  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132320-memebox-addiction-support-thread/page-3?do=findComment&amp;comment=2219902


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh, the shipping info on their site is amazing! The Gagnam box ships friday! I actually bought it, but sadly I won't get it DHL. xD


----------



## Taleez (Jun 10, 2014)

I had wanted naked box #16, but it sold out before I got my hands on it. Just got it last week when I found it and it has shipped.

Also got my Memebox #11 today, so excited. Loving some of the products


----------



## Plushy (Jun 10, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> They gave us points for shipping delays before they should definitely give points for a canceled box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wrote to them and complained. Mentioned that they offered $3 for delay but only "sorry" for cancellation. I got reply this morning - NO points for cancellation. I have been really disappointed with their service lately. I ordered a cream from them and it took 8 days! to be shipped.(ordered much before their long holiday).


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 10, 2014)

Plushy said:


> I wrote to them and complained. Mentioned that they offered $3 for delay but only "sorry" for cancellation. I got reply this morning - NO points for cancellation. I have been really disappointed with their service lately. I ordered a cream from them and it took 8 days! to be shipped.(ordered much before their long holiday).


IMO there should be points added for this mishap, because you're money is "escrow" and you cant do anything with it....


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> IMO there should be points added for this mishap, because you're money is "escrow" and you cant do anything with it....


I agree - they need to give apology points.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

how many more people have had money refunded i wonder. I'm still not getting the no points for all the trouble,you ordered the box in good faith that it was still up for sale , they made the mistake and have only just informed you, to me i would be asking again and on Facebook for some points to go towards another box for the messing around and upset caused ,the least they could do,


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> how many more people have had money refunded i wonder. I'm still not getting the no points for all the trouble,you ordered the box in good faith that it was still up for sale , they made the mistake and have only just informed you, to me i would be asking again and on Facebook for some points to go towards another box for the messing around and upset caused ,the least they could do,


Plus you will end up spending those points plus your money on their website anyways? I don't see why they would want to lose a customer, when in the long term they're the ones profiting anyways.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

Memebox sent me an email regarding VIP Exclusive Offers...they have three new boxes: At Home Superbox, Cooling Care, and Vitamin Care...and they come with a free full sized product with every purchase...along with the free upgrade to express shipping!!

I quite like the vitamin box...but they aren't selling it separately &gt;&lt;


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Memebox sent me an email regarding VIP Exclusive Offers...they have three new boxes: At Home Superbox, Cooling Care, and Vitamin Care...and they come with a free full sized product with every purchase...along with the free upgrade to express shipping!!
> 
> I quite like the vitamin box...but they aren't selling it separately &gt;&lt;


WHERE IS THIS BOX AVAILABLE? Cooling care + vitamin, gosh need those!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> WHERE IS THIS BOX AVAILABLE? Cooling care + vitamin, gosh need those!!!


Now they are normally available on Memebox site.


----------



## Plushy (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> IMO there should be points added for this mishap, because you're money is "escrow" and you cant do anything with it....


Yep, i wrote to them again complaining. Again i just got "sorry, wont happen again" and thats all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Now they are normally available on Memebox site.


but they don't have the package options which come with a free full size product and the upgraded shipping?

"Our VIPS receive a free full-sized sized Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Ultra Steam Cleansing Lotion when they purchase this 2 piece Box Value Set! Plus, VIPS also get an automatically free upgrade to express shipping!"

"Our VIPS receive a free full-sized sized Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Super Cream when they purchase this 3 piece Box Value Set! Plus, VIPS also get an automatically free upgrade to express shipping!"


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 11, 2014)

Just saw the Vitamin Care, Cooling Care and the At Home Superbox! Wow Wow Wow!! 

Edit: Purchased both the Vitamin Care and Cooling Care box...also got the Burst of Colour 2 Superbox (because i want more Memebox make up!). I was able to use the *MEMEBUNDLE3 *promo code, 5 of my meme points and got a $3 off affiliate discount (didn't even know i got that o.o).      /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

"At Home" sounds like one of the MUT ladies' suggestion for a pampering box or sick-day box. I personally can't purchase that because no one will be at home to retrieve it all month lol. 

Was just looking at some memeshop stuff but the shipping kinda made me change my mind. X_X



Spoiler











Still in another country for a week or so.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Feeling too chilled...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> "At Home" sounds like one of the MUT ladies' suggestion for a pampering box or sick-day box. I personally can't purchase that because no one will be at home to retrieve it all month lol.
> 
> Was just looking at some memeshop stuff but the shipping kinda made me change my mind. X_X
> 
> ...


wow it's expensive sending to croatia!!! for me, it costs $5.99 for normal shipping, and $16.99 for express....so it's not really too bad!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

the standard shipping for their memestore items is what stops me from buying in their store.  I've only purchased an item that had free shipping.


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Ooh how come you're a VIP O:

Is it from spending a certain amount?

Free express shipping sounds like a great benefit!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

I got that email as well....I don't know if we can post the direct links to the boxes here?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> "At Home" sounds like one of the MUT ladies' suggestion for a pampering box or sick-day box. I personally can't purchase that because no one will be at home to retrieve it all month lol.


I suggested the sick day box, so of course I had to buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a VIB, but I didn't see an option for free upgrade to express shipping, so I paid for standard and hope they'll just ship it express. The Vitamin/At Home/Cooling value set was sold out (!!) already, so I picked up the V/AT set and bought cooling separately. I don't really want another TonyMoly red tint (I have three) and would have preferred the cream in the bundle, but whatever. Free gifts are a fun perk!

I wonder how much you have to spend to get VIB? I've spent...a crapton, honestly. I need to take a break for the rest of the summer. (I've said that twice now...)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I suggested the sick day box, so of course I had to buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a VIB, but I didn't see an option for free upgrade to express shipping, so I paid for standard and hope they'll just ship it express. The Vitamin/At Home/Cooling value set was sold out (!!) already, so I picked up the V/AT set and bought cooling separately. I don't really want another TonyMoly red tint (I have three) and would have preferred the cream in the bundle, but whatever. Free gifts are a fun perk!
> 
> I wonder how much you have to spend to get VIB? I've spent...a crapton, honestly. I need to take a break for the rest of the summer. (I've said that twice now...)


you had to purchase a bundle to get the express shipping and a free gift.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@eugiegenie officially jelly! want to be in asia this winter. need to work part time in summer then..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

I might buy the bundles, but I think Ill stick to what I said and just purchase the Global editions, because they are coming out with different themed boxes that just confuse me lol O like the nature box I purchased.. I was hoping for more NATURE stuff, but instead I got a tea tree oil mask... Yea its related to Nature, but what about Royal jelly, or something else?


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> VIP Exclusive Email Only Offers! With New Arrival Boxes and Free Gift! 2014-06-11 08-35-51.jpg


Wow that completely sucks for me. I've bought well over 30 boxes but I don't qualify as a vib?? Pfft to you memebox!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Wow that completely sucks for me. I've bought well over 30 boxes but I don't qualify as a vib?? Pfft to you memebox!


I dont like when companies do that, it makes those who may not be able to afford as much, or just don't buy as much or don't have the time to buy as much, feel left out. I mean VIP? What is this ? the Golden Globe Awards? Sephora does that and I couldn't even buy a bloody mascara from Dior when it was first released because it was for only those who spent like 1,000 or something stupid even though I spent 300$ in one order once... It seperates people and I think its completely wrong, free "gift" or not. But whatever, it is what it is.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

Not amused by it tbh. I think splitting customers by spending is rather revolting tbh. I buy a lot but this doesn't make me want to buy more... Quite the opposite tbh


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not amused by it tbh. I think splitting customers by spending is rather revolting tbh. I buy a lot but this doesn't make me want to buy more... Quite the opposite tbh


Exactly.


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Wow that completely sucks for me. I've bought well over 30 boxes but I don't qualify as a vib?? Pfft to you memebox!


30 boxes is crazy! I can't believe you're not a VIP! Maybe that's an honest mistake from them?

This kind of discourages me too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

If the boxes are actually selling out then I don't want to see other people unboxing a box I had no chance of getting =/


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you had to purchase a bundle to get the express shipping and a free gift.


I did, though? The Vitamin/At Home bundle. The email doesn't say how to get the express shipping (if there's a code or whatever) and when I chose express it cost the regular express amount, so hopefully it's something they upgrade behind the scenes. I wonder if it means they're doing away with automatically express upgrading memeboxes that ship together for non-VIPs. That would not be nice at all.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not a VIB either. Is it based on people who write blog posts about their Memeboxes along with buying a lot of boxes or what? I don't get it.

Would've been interested in the vitamin box, and maybe the cooling box, but looks like they've sold out?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I'm not a VIB either. Is it based on people who write blog posts about their Memeboxes along with buying a lot of boxes or what? I don't get it.
> 
> Would've been interested in the vitamin box, and maybe the cooling box, but looks like they've sold out?


Since I am a blogger and an affiliate and buy a lot I don't think that is it 100%.... thoroughly fed up and decided to go on a ban unless dear by enprani or tonymoly box is issued. might get a sephora order instead this month.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I did, though? The Vitamin/At Home bundle. The email doesn't say how to get the express shipping (if there's a code or whatever) and when I chose express it cost the regular express amount, so hopefully it's something they upgrade behind the scenes. I wonder if it means they're doing away with automatically express upgrading memeboxes that ship together for non-VIPs. That would not be nice at all.


I think that is automatically part of the bundle.  I've ordered a couple of bundles and I didn't have to upgrade to express shipping, it just happens.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm not a VIP either and I also bought over 30 boxes already so I think it's a bit discouraging...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I did, though? The Vitamin/At Home bundle. The email doesn't say how to get the express shipping (if there's a code or whatever) and when I chose express it cost the regular express amount, so hopefully it's something they upgrade behind the scenes. I wonder if it means they're doing away with automatically express upgrading memeboxes that ship together for non-VIPs. That would not be nice at all.


I think they did mention it on their Facebook that when you pay for regular shipping, they will automatically upgrade it to express (for that bundle)...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@eugiegenie Ooh how come you're a VIP O:
> 
> Is it from spending a certain amount?
> 
> Free express shipping sounds like a great benefit!


tbh i don't know...i thought everyone who subscribed to their newsletter or facebook would've been a VIP...i haven't even purchased 20 boxes yet, although i did order quite a lot of boxes within 1 month...is it the total spending by month?


----------



## flushblush (Jun 11, 2014)

Personally, VIP programs don't bother me - if you spend a ton of money at a particular store or have been a loyal customer for a very long time, I think it's nice to be rewarded! However, the qualifications for membership should always be clearly laid out. I'm not interested in any of those boxes, but this Memebox VIP thing still seems completely arbitrary and unfair.

Also, even if they are extending the offer to bloggers in particular, wouldn't they want the bloggers reviewing boxes that other people could actually buy? Unless this is just a first-dibs situation, and the boxes will be released to the general public in time?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Personally, VIP programs don't bother me - if you spend a ton of money at a particular store or have been a loyal customer for a very long time, I think it's nice to be rewarded! However, the qualifications for membership should always be clearly laid out. I'm not interested in any of those boxes, but this Memebox VIP thing still seems completely arbitrary and unfair.
> 
> Also, even if they are extending the offer to bloggers in particular, wouldn't they want the bloggers reviewing boxes that other people could actually buy? Unless this is just a first-dibs situation, and the boxes will be released to the general public in time?


Yea, they should set it out so that people can at least know how to upgrade their membership status and not have it done randomly....they should do something like a points rewards scheme or something! Many online shopping sites have them too, where you earn points with every purchase, and then you can use those points as cash vouchers or something. Well the boxes are still available for purchase on the Memebox website, just not the bundles with the free upgraded express shipping and free gift....which is really weird  :wacko:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

I am  a blogger but memebox has NEVER sent me a free box to review!!  I pay for all of my boxes.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am  a blogger but memebox has NEVER sent me a free box to review!!  I pay for all of my boxes.


Oh, I didn't think they were sending free boxes to people - that wasn't my intention, sorry! Someone upthread had suggested that maybe Memebox was sending the VIP status to bloggers, and I was just trying to explain why that didn't make sense to me.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh, I didn't think they were sending free boxes to people - that wasn't my intention, sorry! Someone upthread had suggested that maybe Memebox was sending the VIP status to bloggers, and I was just trying to explain why that didn't make sense to me.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They never send my boxes early either - I usually get them later than most!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone have the link to the Nakedboxes?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

I think memebox is very experimental with many things... Which can turn out super messy afterwards. They are not used to dealing with business the "western" way. From the previous months alone, we see  so many changes and witnessed a fair amount of dramas.

I think they need to tone things down, keep it interesting and be more careful especially with how they treat the customers regardless of whether they are rich poor short tall round or bloggers.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 11, 2014)

I have no problem with VIP programs as along as the terms are not kept secret.  I am VIB at Sephora and it's because I spend a chunk of money there.  I'm not anything special at Mac because I am not in any way a professional makeup person.  They just need to be clear about the qualifiers.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think memebox is very experimental with many things... Which can turn out super messy afterwards. They are not used to dealing with business the "western" way. From the previous months alone, we see  so many changes and witnessed a fair amount of dramas.
> 
> I think they need to tone things down, keep it interesting and be more careful especially with how they treat the customers regardless of whether they are rich poor short tall round or bloggers.


i thought the person who set it up was american or had spent a lot of time in america?


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Personally, VIP programs don't bother me - if you spend a ton of money at a particular store or have been a loyal customer for a very long time, I think it's nice to be rewarded! However, the qualifications for membership should always be clearly laid out. I'm not interested in any of those boxes, but this Memebox VIP thing still seems completely arbitrary and unfair.
> 
> Also, even if they are extending the offer to bloggers in particular, wouldn't they want the bloggers reviewing boxes that other people could actually buy? Unless this is just a first-dibs situation, and the boxes will be released to the general public in time?


You worded perfectly what I was thinking but couldn't find the correct words for @@flushblush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It doesn't make sense to have a hidden requirement. If it's a minimum spend why wouldn't you advertise it to encourage spending?

In other news, the vitamin and cooling boxes are on the main website for us non-VIPs!

The box value set still isn't however =/


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

and we dont get freebies either


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

I've spent over 500$ in one month on Memebox's and I never got the VIP email..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just ordered cocao box, global 14# and Office essentials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone have the link to the Nakedboxes?


http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

5 POINTS.

48 HOURS.

TIME TO BUY ALL THE BOXES I HAD BEEN SUCCESSFULLY RESISTING.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

I purchased the Superbox #35 Fermented 2&amp; #36 Pore 3 box...I am weak.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 11, 2014)

Bah, sad we didn't get the gift. Only got the cooling one now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 11, 2014)

YAAAASSSS 5 POINTS!  Should I get the at home + vitamin care or at home + cooling?


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

I bought the global 12 and 13... Because everyone knows the global ones are the best value...

And then the Superbox burst of colour despite telling myself no more superboxes.... Because I obviously need more makeup...

And then the new luckybox... To make up for my luckybox #1 that never arrived! 

I HAVE SOLID REASONS FOR ALL OF THESE PURCHASES. ALL OF THEM.

(I DON'T NEED SELF CONTROL IF I HAVE GOOD EXCUSES!)

... Hooray for being a fellow weakling XD @biancardi


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

you @@athy and you @@biancardi , addiction thread. now.  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:  

(says the person who just bought something as well :sdrop:  )


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

But-But- I'm already the most recent post in the addiction thread! XD

What did you buy @@veritazy? =)


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

i am not buying anything unless they do tony moly box tbh


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> But-But- I'm already the most recent post in the addiction thread! XD
> 
> What did you buy @@veritazy? =)


Good.

I got the cooling care since I just blogged about it. Enabled myself by accident lol!  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also a couple of other things for a friend. Basically within 500m radius of my (Czech) apartment, everyone is a memeconvert lol. I'm mailing my stuff in housemate's name since I am still in Croatia. Talk about loyalty..


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

Gah!  I was going to wait for an Enprani box but now.... what to do, what to do...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

woohooo a luckybox #7!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

What a great post @@veritazy! My predictions would have been similar =) Unfortunately it is freezing in Australia so I don't need cooling any time soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's so cool how you've converted everyone! All of my friends either claim to "already have too much makeup" or aren't interested in makeup at all =( 

I've considered gifting memeboxes on multiple occasions only to realise that the giftee would not appreciate the stuff =___=


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

i see the value sets for the new boxes are up...but just with no free gift...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@athy thank you, hun~ I wish it's Australian weather here... summer is just beginning and I am getting *baked*. 

apparently we only have the ladybox in cz, and Korean products are really, really difficult to get here. They just introduced Missha in another town...like 4 hours away from Prague. urgh.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

ahhh i can't order anymore since all the new ones all deliver in august...and my baby is due then! i don't think i'd have time for memeboxes then...and the one month confinement...unless they come up with a ginger box!!! &gt;&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@eugiegenie whoa wow~~ baby baby! *chants* The memebox should be pushing out Babybox soon. (they have it in the Korean site)  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@veritazy Noooo you really don't wish for the Australia weather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! I have to wear so many layers going anywhere T___T 

And I have never heard of ladybox! Australia seems to have a lot of TonyMoly at reasonable prices, but other than that, the only other Korean cosmetics we have around are usually at small boutiques. It's hard to know whether their stuff is real or not, and they're very overpriced regardless. =(

My first ever BB cream was a TonyMoly one that cost $11 from a local store. It was very basic. XD


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> ahhh i can't order anymore since all the new ones all deliver in august...and my baby is due then! i don't think i'd have time for memeboxes then...and the one month confinement...unless they come up with a ginger box!!! &gt;&lt;


Wow congratulations @@eugiegenie! How exciting!

You can always order the boxes and not open them until you have time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That way you won't regret missing out on any particular box you really like!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> ahhh i can't order anymore since all the new ones all deliver in august...and my baby is due then! i don't think i'd have time for memeboxes then...and the one month confinement...unless they come up with a ginger box!!! &gt;&lt;


Lol tbh when I had my son skincare and anything but sleep didn't really figure in my thoughts.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@eugiegenie whoa wow~~ baby baby! *chants* The memebox should be pushing out Babybox soon. (they have it in the Korean site) :wub: :wub:


i would want a ginger box and a babybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i do remember someone asking them for a post-pregnancy box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@athy I think I got used to the winter here since it went all the way down to -28 degrees that one time. But Australia is nearer to Asia, so things ship cheaper and faster. Even memeshop items..

On a random note, I want to visit so many eateries in Aus (eg Zumbo's bakeries oh gawd). I have to win the lottery to afford everything in my wishlist...  :laughno:


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i would want a ginger box and a babybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i do remember someone asking them for a post-pregnancy box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


or a mum and baby box. would love to get some products to use on my little bean


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@athy I think I got used to the winter here since it went all the way down to -28 degrees that one time. But Australia is nearer to Asia, so things ship cheaper and faster. Even memeshop items..
> 
> On a random note, I want to visit so many eateries in Aus (eg Zumbo's bakeries oh gawd). I have to win the lottery to afford everything in my wishlist...  :laughno:


go on macaron day... 6th october annually i think


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@Jane George macarons are expensive...give me almond meal and I'll bake em any day!! But for Zumbo's... *drools*

6th October!! So close to my bday..

Or memebox, if you are seeing this, Cute Box PWEASE?! With those macaron lipbalms..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> Wow congratulations @@eugiegenie! How exciting!
> 
> You can always order the boxes and not open them until you have time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That way you won't regret missing out on any particular box you really like!


thanks! hehe that's true too, but i think i have too many boxes at home already lol...unless i see something i really like, i think i'd need to stop ordering so many hehe...need to save some money to buy pretty pretty clothes for the new bubs (omg girls clothes are soooooo pretty)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

6th oct is my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@veritazy I'm a sucker for anything in the shape of macaroons! Macaroon jewellery cases especially are a weakness of mine xD I love them but I can't justify buying them.... @[email protected]

Also I've eaten at Zumbo and they were pretty average macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have had better, but then again, it might be because I'm very fussy! The dessert-train is the coolest part and definitely makes it worth the visit though!

@@Jane George I never knew there was a macaron day!

Does anything special happen on the day? Free macarons perhaps? =D


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy I'm a sucker for anything in the shape of macaroons! Macaroon jewellery cases especially are a weakness of mine xD I love them but I can't justify buying them.... @[email protected]
> 
> Also I've eaten at Zumbo and they were pretty average macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have had better, but then again, it might be because I'm very fussy! The dessert-train is the coolest part and definitely makes it worth the visit though!


ikr...we memeshippers are all crazy for packaging. 

I might go crazy and order some of those V8 cakes as well. And end up homeless.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy I'm a sucker for anything in the shape of macaroons! Macaroon jewellery cases especially are a weakness of mine xD I love them but I can't justify buying them.... @[email protected]
> 
> Also I've eaten at Zumbo and they were pretty average macaroons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have had better, but then again, it might be because I'm very fussy! The dessert-train is the coolest part and definitely makes it worth the visit though!
> 
> ...


he does like 60 types of macaron... madness with big queues


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ikr...we memeshippers are all crazy for packaging.
> 
> I might go crazy and order some of those V8 cakes as well. And end up homeless.


if i ever go to paris i will try them there... much closer to me too


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@veritazy Pff, homes. Who needs a home when you can have cute packaging?! xD

What kind of products can be found in a baby box by the way? O: 

Would it be stuff like nappies? Or would they be beauty related somehow?

Sorry if this is a silly question, babies rarely ever cross my mind xD


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy Pff, homes. Who needs a home when you can have cute packaging?! xD
> 
> What kind of products can be found in a baby box by the way? O:
> 
> ...


Nappy rash cream, bath stuff, body lotion, stretch mark cream for mum, masks for mum,


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

massage lotion for baby too... can be beneficial esp. with babies with colic


----------



## veritazy (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy Pff, homes. Who needs a home when you can have cute packaging?! xD
> 
> What kind of products can be found in a baby box by the way? O:
> 
> ...


hahah ikr.

Yeah like Jane said, those..they look adorbs too. I don't mind getting them and stealing the box and some stuffs I can use for myself, the rest for a friend who just had her child.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







They had like 4/5 of these Babyboxes way back in 2012 but idk how well they sell in Korea.

ok, gtg ladies.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy Pff, homes. Who needs a home when you can have cute packaging?! xD
> 
> What kind of products can be found in a baby box by the way? O:
> 
> ...


i just went to stalk the korean babybox...n it consists of sunscreen, baby lotion, soap, bath&amp;hair wash, and wet wipes...all organic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 11, 2014)

I went for Pore 3 and the Vitamin Box. With 20 points burning a hole in my pocket--it sounded like a good time to buy!


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@Jane George That all does sound very useful, but I never thought I would have been interested in ordering it until @@veritazy's picture.... EVERYTHING LOOKS SO ADORABLE. ESPECIALLY THAT PINK NURSE BUNNY =3

@@eugiegenie That's really cool! It kind of puts in perspective how practical the baby one is compared to the normal boxes we buy xDDDD

I mean.... Sure.... All the boxes I buy are useful.... @[email protected]

Is it strange I'm a little jealous that you get to shop for your baby girl? It looks like so much fun!

My cousin always has her two little girls dressed up all pink and pretty~ -sigh-


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Jane George That all does sound very useful, but I never thought I would have been interested in ordering it until @@veritazy's picture.... EVERYTHING LOOKS SO ADORABLE. ESPECIALLY THAT PINK NURSE BUNNY =3
> 
> @@eugiegenie That's really cool! It kind of puts in perspective how practical the baby one is compared to the normal boxes we buy xDDDD
> 
> ...


hahaha that's completely normal!! i used to get jealous of friends who dressed up their girls...they would wear the same.outfits and it's sooo cute!! perhaps it's time u got married n had a kid of your own :*)


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

Is it bad I am glad to have a boy as I would find girls clothes and shoes harder to resist... Although my son still has a bigger wardrobe than me and hubby still.


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Haha, it's still a long time away for me!
 

I will just have to live vigorously through the stories and videos I can see on the internet instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Jane George it's not bad at all! =D

I think it makes sense - glad to have a girl because you can dress her up, glad to have a boy because you save money on dressing him up. It's a win-win either way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 11, 2014)

On the other side I have two nieces though so can get dresses for them.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 11, 2014)

i have a son too and he has heaps of nice clothes...i think it's just really hard to resist buying children's clothing in general cos they're all soooo cute...but for girls, the temptation will just be much larger cos there's just so much variation!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder what LB 7# will consist of


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wonder what LB 7# will consist of


My experience - plenty of repeats from previous lucky boxes


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

anyone order the "At home" superbox?


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 11, 2014)

Gahhh, cooling care or chocolate or bubble pop??? WHICH DO I WANNNNT???

PS - http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-13-cooling-care-full-size-free-gift 

^The link for the cooling box with free fullsize tonymoly lip tint

WAIT, now I am finding all the links to the free gifts ones

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-37-at-home-free-full-size-gift#.U5jZOpRdUds

^ At Home with Free Full-sized Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Ultra Moisture Soap

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-37-at-home-memebox-special-12-vitamin-care-free-full-size-gift#.U5jZNZRdUds

^Vitaman+At Home with Free Full-sized Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Steam Cleansing Lotion

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-37-at-home-memebox-special-12-vitamin-care-13-cooling-care-free-full-size-gift#.U5jZNpRdUds

^Vitaman, At Home, And Cooling with Free Full-sized Holika Holika Skin&amp;Good Cera Steam Cleansing Lotion


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> anyone order the "At home" superbox?


I saw it had an "at home waxing kit" and decided no.  I still can't decide between the vitamin one or herbal or fermented or, or, or... /sigh  I want it all, let's just admit it.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 11, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, cooling care or chocolate or bubble pop??? WHICH DO I WANNNNT???
> 
> PS - http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-13-cooling-care-full-size-free-gift
> 
> ...


Is there one for the Vitamin box by itself with a free gift?  I have no idea how you are finding these!  I tried to check.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 11, 2014)

"Get ready for summer with this Vitamin Box! " Ships August 1st lol summer be over than


----------



## biancardi (Jun 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Get ready for summer with this Vitamin Box! " Ships August 1st lol summer be over than


same with the cooling box.  By the time I would get it, it is time for fall!!

Seriously, they needed to put this out in late may for those of us in the northern hemisphere.  Of course, our friends in Australia and in the southern hemisphere will be starting into spring at that time, so maybe these boxes are for them!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2014)

Aw, I ALMOST really wanted the Cooling Care box because I though maybe it was for people with rosacea or redness problems and I though YES! I am ALL over that box! Then I saw it was for Summer (aka cooling down from the heat, etc.) and I was like....well phooey LOL


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 11, 2014)

Haha...I am in Australia and it's cold winter here right now. So it'll prepare me for Spring by the time i get it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I saw it had an "at home waxing kit" and decided no.  I still can't decide between the vitamin one or herbal or fermented or, or, or... /sigh  I want it all, let's just admit it.


Oh, where did you find the info on "at home waxing kit" ???


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, I'm in nz, and its freezing, so the cooling box won't be for me.... Such a shame, as I would love to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*crying*


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, where did you find the info on "at home waxing kit" ???


I confused two boxes, I think.  I think my brain has warped from looking at Memebox descriptions.  I must have read about the self hair kit in the At Home box right after I saw the spoiler for the Waxing box.  AAAAHHH!!  So many boxes!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I confused two boxes, I think.  I think my brain has warped from looking at Memebox descriptions.  I must have read about the self hair kit in the At Home box right after I saw the spoiler for the Waxing box.  AAAAHHH!!  So many boxes!


Oh, ok, I see   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I keep on reading those descriptions too, cause I keep forgetting which one is which and which ones I wanted most LOL


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 12, 2014)

I ordered the Vitamin Box and the Cooling box before the box value set for that came out v_v does this just mean i am stuck with the standard shipping now? Even though the price is exactly the same as the value box set which has free express shipping?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 12, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> I ordered the Vitamin Box and the Cooling box before the box value set for that came out v_v does this just mean i am stuck with the standard shipping now? Even though the price is exactly the same as the value box set which has free express shipping?


i think you actually need to buy the bundle to get the upgraded shipping...


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Is there one for the Vitamin box by itself with a free gift?  I have no idea how you are finding these!  I tried to check.


They all came up on the right hand side under 'Related Content', didn't see any of just the Vitamin one though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 12, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> ahhh i can't order anymore since all the new ones all deliver in august...and my baby is due then! i don't think i'd have time for memeboxes then...and the one month confinement...unless they come up with a ginger box!!! &gt;&lt;


Lol.  My baby is due to today, and while she is making me wait I may need to buy the cooling/at home bundle just to kill time.  Not that I need the cooling box - its winter in Australia haha


----------



## athy (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow there really are a lot more Australians here than I thought there would be! =DD

@@ellabella10 Babies are hard work! You obviously deserve some boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@stawbewii It's been absolutely freezing!! It's hard to imagine me wanting anything cooling in the near future T__T I'll probably regret not buying it once it gets warmer though...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> I ordered the Vitamin Box and the Cooling box before the box value set for that came out v_v does this just mean i am stuck with the standard shipping now? Even though the price is exactly the same as the value box set which has free express shipping?


email memebox - Let them know you want to purchase the value set and to cancel order xyz.   if you had points that you used, make sure you let them know you want those points back into your account before you reorder.

I put in the subject line -  Need Help with Order XYZ

where, of course, xyz is your order number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I write way too many tech use case specs!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Lol.  My baby is due to today, and while she is making me wait I may need to buy the cooling/at home bundle just to kill time.  Not that I need the cooling box - its winter in Australia haha


Congrats!!  I hope the next time you show up, your baby girl is here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Congrats!!  I hope the next time you show up, your baby girl is here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks @biancardi.  No sign yet but there is still 4 hrs and 3 minutes left for her to maker her due date (wishful thinking haha)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Thanks @biancardi.  No sign yet but there is still 4 hrs and 3 minutes left for her to maker her due date (wishful thinking haha)


Aww Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I saw it had an "at home waxing kit" and decided no.  I still can't decide between the vitamin one or herbal or fermented or, or, or... /sigh  I want it all, let's just admit it.


I didn't see no waxing kit? it said self hair kits? which means head hair care? or am I getting confused?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Phew! Ordered the 2nd last Milk Box, before it sold out! I ordered 5 last night, so no more until July.


----------



## athy (Jun 12, 2014)

@ Wow, how do you know you got the second last one? O:

Gratz btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

athy said:


> @ Wow, how do you know you got the second last one? O:
> 
> Gratz btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I add say 50 to my memebox cart, and see, I keep changing the numbers in the quantity and thats how I find out how many is left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cause it will tell you if theres not enough over 50 or under whatever number you input


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 12, 2014)

athy said:


> @ Wow, how do you know you got the second last one? O:
> 
> Gratz btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think they tell u how many boxes are left in their storage after u make your order...well at least that's what i thought those numbers meant hehe


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I didn't see no waxing kit? it said self hair kits? which means head hair care? or am I getting confused?


there is a waxing superbox

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-24#.U5mhixCKW3Q


----------



## athy (Jun 12, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Oh the "Sku"?

Wow there were over 10k luckybox #7 in stock when it first released then! That's crazy!

I bought them as soon as the $5 hit though so who knows how many are left now XD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Does anyone know how long the 10 points offer for new sign ups last for? Is this a promotion for June only?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does anyone know how long the 10 points offer for new sign ups last for? Is this a promotion for June only?


They are valid for a year. You can check all your points' expiry dates on your account.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They are valid for a year. You can check all your points' expiry dates on your account.


@PaulinaPS - Oh not the expiry dates, but the actual sign up for those 10 points, because I was going to get some friends to sign up


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> @PaulinaPS - Oh not the expiry dates, but the actual sign up for those 10 points, because I was going to get some friends to sign up


Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. I think that this offer is indeed valid till the end of June   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 12, 2014)

There is 156 lucky boxes left. Nothing more, nothing less. Yes i'm bored and have nothing better to do


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 12, 2014)

There is only 10 boxes of the snail edition 2 left! Ahhhhh.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood. I think that this offer is indeed valid till the end of June   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 12, 2014)

Kk i got bored so here are the ones that I checked out and their stock status.

Cacao 325

Vitamin 383

Cooling 391

Lucky 7--&gt; 10

Mask edition 2 --&gt; 225

Skincare 227

#14 memebox--&gt; 73

#13 memebox--&gt; 73

Whole grain 132

Aloe superbox 189

Snail box 2--&gt; 10

Burst of color 2--&gt; 379

Anti aging 2--&gt; 30

Yea then i got lazy after haha sorry. Hope this gives you an idea of what is in stock and how fast you should rush to get that box you've been eyeing.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 12, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Kk i got bored so here are the ones that I checked out and their stock status.
> 
> Cacao 325
> 
> ...


There were 38 Hair&amp;Body 2 boxes when I checked   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

I dont know if I should order the vitamin, or the the skincare box...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 12, 2014)

you girls are insane.  :blink2:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

@@Mmnoob HAHA!

I am thinking about the vitamin one...


----------



## flushblush (Jun 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I dont know if I should order the vitamin, or the the skincare box...


You will almost certainly get skincare in the vitamin box, but you may not get vitamin beauty in the skincare box... so I'd go with the vitamin box for the best of both worlds!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 12, 2014)

I just tried the eyeshadow palette from burst of color #1 and I'm not impressed. I don't think it is very pigmented and is way too glittery! It's like Urban Decay Moondust shadow, except not good.

I seem to only like Korean skincare, bb cream and lip tints. The rest of the makeup doesn't really suit me.


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> There were 38 Hair&amp;Body 2 boxes when I checked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Niceeee~~ i want to get all the boxes! GAHHHH but i know i shouldnt because at the rate i'm buying, i wouldnt even be able to try every product out. My july month has like eight or nine boxes.... Lol i have a problemmmmmm~


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 12, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I just tried the eyeshadow palette from burst of color #1 and I'm not impressed. I don't think it is very pigmented and is way too glittery! It's like Urban Decay Moondust shadow, except not good.
> 
> I seem to only like Korean skincare, bb cream and lip tints. The rest of the makeup doesn't really suit me.


I have the same thoughts! I have enough make up as is, but skincare wise i could be more adventerous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was thinking of the color burst box, but after seeing what was in the first one.... Naww i'll pass. The three new boxes though! Vitamin and the cooling one.... Oh la la!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 12, 2014)

They now have an unboxing page!

I love it~ the professional photography and list of products.

Just wish they have more unboxings-- sort of an organized previous boxes archive would be lovely.

I would call them memegods/ godessess, if they can come up with the lists and links to each products for purchase memeshop. *greedy mode* 

Great job so far tho.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

I wish they were hyperlink the products to items in their STORE!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

@@biancardi agreed!! Tho, I've been finding some better deals on products they DO have in their store elsewhere. Not to mention shipping.

OKAY OKAY, what box do I want. Bubble pop or chocolate?? GAHHH I want them boooooth. Why couldn't they make me a bundle pack and throw just a few more points my way??


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ummm I think they made a "mistake"

Superbox Pore Care #2 revealed a spoiler which is the

[SIZE=medium]*SPOILER #1**  - LABEL YOUNG SHOCKING PACK -$28*[/SIZE] - They say its 28$

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-1810#.U5os_CjiiKg

[SIZE=medium]But  in their store its *17$ *[/SIZE]http://us.memebox.com/shocking-pack#.U5os6yjiiKg

Wow... how can you make a "mistake" like that or jack the price up....That's not cool.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2014)

well, they really jacked up the O&amp; bubble cleanser because at their store, they sell the 2 pack full size for $13.00 - BUT they valued it at 25.00 for one in luckybox #5!

amazing.

Oh and my honey box might be here tomorrow!!  It is up in the sorting station in NH, so that means it is coming on down to Boston tomorrow!!  yeah!


----------



## payopayo (Jun 12, 2014)

Googled for ages to no avail. Any of you ladies know of any of those blogger $3 discount codes floating around?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 12, 2014)

not sure if the june ones have been sent out... mine is on my minibox review on my blog but not sure if still valid


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 12, 2014)

Glad put up that unboxing page, makes everything soooo much easier. Now I'm starting to want to get something... it's working! Unfortunately I've gotta go on a no-buy for probably the rest of the month or longer. Oops. But I've got plenty (and I mean _plenty_) of products to go through already. Guess I'll lurk around and be jealous of everyone else~

edit: do wish they'd add _all_ the boxes, though. maybe in like, a tabbed format like they have the regular site or something. i'm also not a personal fan of video unboxings for things like this where i just want to see the list of products. might still do my own "unboxing" list if they don't add more in the coming days.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 12, 2014)

payopayo said:


> Googled for ages to no avail. Any of you ladies know of any of those blogger $3 discount codes floating around?


Not sure if they have sent any new ones out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I do, just check out my blogspot. Same name. I can't post it here :/, its on my profile so just click away


Not working for me!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Not working for me!


i think they are all may codes


----------



## payopayo (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, code doesn't work but thank you anyway!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 13, 2014)

These codes are only for new accounts, probably the ones you start this month with $10 signing points. You should think about setting a new accont now if you haven't already - you just need a different emails, the rest of the details can be the same AND you can ask for $5 blogger recommendation discount. I did and contacted them about it and they don't mind it at all.


----------



## Mmnoob (Jun 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think they are all may codes


Hmm.. Let me try. They said the expiration date is the end of june. And also you can only use one of the $3, even if it is from another blogger's code. I've tried already LOL


----------



## Renata P (Jun 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> These codes are only for new accounts, probably the ones you start this month with $10 signing points. You should think about setting a new accont now if you haven't already - you just need a different emails, the rest of the details can be the same AND you can ask for $5 blogger recommendation discount. I did and contacted them about it and they don't mind it at all.


Have you asked them about multiply accounts? And they answered that OK: you can have as many accounts as you want?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 13, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Have you asked them about multiply accounts? And they answered that OK: you can have as many accounts as you want?


Not exactly, but I had trouble with one of my new accounts and wrote to them about it and gave my full details and also information that I wanted to close one of my new acoounts. They checked all the accounts in my name, asked which one I wanted to close and also transferred my recommendation points to the newest account (I didn't get the double just the same points from the same recommendation trasferred from the account I wanted to close). So they were perfectly aware of how many accounts I've got and helped me managed them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 13, 2014)

Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics and Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Make-up just released!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics and Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Make-up just released!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Disclaimer: rant of a woman who is now 40+ weeks pregnant so I'm kinda grumpy

The description of the zero cosmetics box really bug me. Theyre saying the box is chemical free - does this mean none of the products will contain water - given water is a chemical?? That being said, I'll likely buy it because I like more natural products, but the description used is inaccurate. Okay, rant over!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 13, 2014)

Just saw the new boxes! The waterproof make up one really entices me! Memebox has been releasing so much omg x_x I can't handle this, guys!
 

There was also a baby powder scent box teaser that was just released...total regret not getting any scentboxes now :c


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics and Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Make-up just released!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't see those two? Im I blind? lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

they took them down!!  After I went to the trouble of posting them in my blog as a new release!  lol

they also had other value sets as well this morning.  Oh well..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they took them down!!  After I went to the trouble of posting them in my blog as a new release!  lol
> 
> they also had other value sets as well this morning.  Oh well..


ERRRRRRR


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 13, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Just saw the new boxes! The waterproof make up one really entices me! Memebox has been releasing so much omg x_x I can't handle this, guys!
> 
> There was also a baby powder scent box teaser that was just released...total regret not getting any scentboxes now :c


more interested in the baby powder teaser


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

hopefully, they will come back up.  Maybe they didn't want people to use the 5 memepoints on these boxes?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> more interested in the baby powder teaser


from memebox FB

I put it in a spoiler here



Spoiler






> From Scentbox #2 Baby Powder,
> 
> LAILLY 7 SECONDS MAKE-UP BOOSTER!!! (worth $34)
> 
> A baby powder scented makeup boosting cream that eliminates any excess oil on the skin, conditioning and boosting your skin for silky-smooth make up!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ive found my go to skin cream now, but I'm still ordering skincare boxes lolz


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 13, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Disclaimer: rant of a woman who is now 40+ weeks pregnant so I'm kinda grumpy
> 
> The description of the zero cosmetics box really bug me. Theyre saying the box is chemical free - does this mean none of the products will contain water - given water is a chemical?? That being said, I'll likely buy it because I like more natural products, but the description used is inaccurate. Okay, rant over!


Unfortunately, most people don't understand what a chemical is and so businesses have to use shorthand in order to get it across that their products don't have any _harmful_ chemicals in them. Too many people are anti "chemical" without even knowing what it means. Meanwhile, many people also love "natural" stuff, as if natural things aren't made of chemicals! Not to mention "natural" often includes citrus fruits, which as we probably all know by now from me complaining about them, have phototoxic properties. Some people are more willing to using straight lemon juice on their face than niacinamide or an AHA/BHA, because it's "natural".

They probably just say "chemical free" because it's the same way as saying "all natural" in this day's business-speak, and they already used "all natural" for the Nature box. 

That said, I love the idea of the zero cosmetics box, I just figure it'll have a bunch of citrus based products I won't use.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Unfortunately, most people don't understand what a chemical is and so businesses have to use shorthand in order to get it across that their products don't have any _harmful_ chemicals in them. Too many people are anti "chemical" without even knowing what it means. Meanwhile, many people also love "natural" stuff, as if natural things aren't made of chemicals! Not to mention "natural" often includes citrus fruits, which as we probably all know by now from me complaining about them, have phototoxic properties. Some people are more willing to using straight lemon juice on their face than niacinamide or an AHA/BHA, because it's "natural".
> 
> They probably just say "chemical free" because it's the same way as saying "all natural" in this day's business-speak, and they already used "all natural" for the Nature box.
> 
> That said, I love the idea of the zero cosmetics box, I just figure it'll have a bunch of citrus based products I won't use.


I put lemon juice on my face to brighten it up a bit, sometimes, but I have to transform into a vampire when the sun is out, so I close all the blinds and eat chips and ice cream when I do that, not very fun lol. I hope that Zero box does not have ALL citrus products in it..cause I hate weather or not my skin is going to do the opposite if there's a bit of sun gleaming through my house when its on my face.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 13, 2014)

What? Is it already 48 hours? The 5 points for 48 hours already disappeared =(


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't see those two? Im I blind? lol


They mysteriously disappeared   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they're going to put them back with the same name, description and price or maybe there was some mistake.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 13, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, cooling care or chocolate or bubble pop??? WHICH DO I WANNNNT???
> 
> PS - http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-13-cooling-care-full-size-free-gift
> 
> ...


Yes, where are you seeing all the free gifts? When I look in my account there are none,lol. When I click on your links it's there.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 13, 2014)

my hair box should be arriving tmr   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ummm I think they made a "mistake"
> 
> Superbox Pore Care #2 revealed a spoiler which is the
> 
> ...


i never trust their stated price on their info card...it's always higher than what you can get elsewhere...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 13, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Yes, where are you seeing all the free gifts? When I look in my account there are none,lol. When I click on your links it's there.


it's what the "VIPs" got in their emails....links to the free upgrade shipping along with free gifts....but until date, no one knows how the VIP things works -.-


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 13, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> it's what the "VIPs" got in their emails....links to the free upgrade shipping along with free gifts....but until date, no one knows how the VIP things works -.-


Thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 13, 2014)

So I've been sitting on 35 points and since they threw in the 5 and have the $5 off of 3 coupon code, I finally gave in and grabbed a few boxes. I already have a few floating in meme-limbo (I bought them, but they haven't shipped yet) but I couldn't help grabbing a few more with the points!

I got Whole Grain, Mask #4 and Cacao Cosmetics.

I have Mini #3, Hair and Body #2, and Oriental Medicine in meme limbo, as well as an overflowing drawer full of stuff I have yet to use, so I think I'm set for awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

I wish Memebox added some new boxes already! I need an excuse to buy something!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wish Memebox added some new boxes already! I need an excuse to buy something!


Lol what about all the boxes they just added xD is so hard to keep up with all the releases
Ahh newer boxes! I've been so overwhelmed with all the new stuff I haven't bought anything in a while lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Lol what about all the boxes they just added xD is so hard to keep up with all the releases
> 
> Ahh newer boxes! I've been so overwhelmed with all the new stuff I haven't bought anything in a while lol


I dont like any of the "newer" ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

OHHH They just added new ones! - Again, waterproof makeup for fall? Lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't know what to order .... I bet that waterproof Box will have mascara in it! Which I dont want


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> OHHH They just added new ones! - Again, waterproof makeup for fall? Lol


Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting for "THE BOX" before I buy anything again lol. I'm not sure what that box but maybe I'll know it when I see it xD


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I put lemon juice on my face to brighten it up a bit, sometimes, but I have to transform into a vampire when the sun is out, so I close all the blinds and eat chips and ice cream when I do that, not very fun lol. I hope that Zero box does not have ALL citrus products in it..cause I hate weather or not my skin is going to do the opposite if there's a bit of sun gleaming through my house when its on my face.


Yeah, I'm glad you're responsible with the lemon juice. Most websites I see will just say "oh, slap on some sunscreen and you'll be fine!" but SPF only does so much... god forbid someone missed a spot and went out on a summer day after a lemon juice mask. (I hope you dilute the lemon juice though, so it's not too acidic!)

Thinking about it, not too many _cosmetics_ have citrus in them, right? Other than BB creams, foundations, or similar items? So that leaves a lot of room for paraben/sulfate/whatever-free make up items. I can sense a lot of powders, a "natural" BB cream, maybe that vegan nail polish again? I might pass on this box, I've got more make up than I can handle. Which isn't much, but I don't use much make up in the first place.

edit: read the description, guess there'll be skin care in it too? still wanna wait until a spoiler, though


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 13, 2014)

So I've been seeing what other beautyboxes they have that ship to Hong Kong, and saw that there's something called "Glamabox", but it doesn't look appealing at all...it's like buying the Miniboxes...all their skincare products are 1-5ml, and their body/hair products are 30-40ml...I kinda hate 1ml samples, I mean I wouldn't be able to test anything with just one use of it -.-

Looks like Memebox has the best offers still   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 13, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> So I've been seeing what other beautyboxes they have that ship to Hong Kong, and saw that there's something called "Glamabox", but it doesn't look appealing at all...it's like buying the Miniboxes...all their skincare products are 1-5ml, and their body/hair products are 30-40ml...I kinda hate 1ml samples, I mean I wouldn't be able to test anything with just one use of it -.-
> 
> Looks like Memebox has the best offers still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes I get glamabox shipped to the UK. Memebox is still better


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

They got rid of the zero and waterproof makeup boxes again, whats the problem I wonder?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 13, 2014)

I really want them both.. Wish they'd come back up!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 13, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Me neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm waiting for "THE BOX" before I buy anything again lol. I'm not sure what that box but maybe I'll know it when I see it xD


i kinda actually wished they brought back the regular numbered global boxes back.. i really enjoyed those the most.. the theme boxes don't really phase me


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i kinda actually wished they brought back the regular numbered global boxes back.. i really enjoyed those the most.. the theme boxes don't really phase me


They do have the regular numbered boxes, They have Global 13# and Global #14 available


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I really want them both.. Wish they'd come back up!


yea!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They do have the regular numbered boxes, They have Global 13# and Global #14 available


i have already preordered up to box #16 :X haha maybe its just cuz i miss buying the boxes haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i have already preordered up to box #16 :X haha maybe its just cuz i miss buying the boxes haha


Yea, that's probably why lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 13, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i kinda actually wished they brought back the regular numbered global boxes back.. i really enjoyed those the most.. the theme boxes don't really phase me


Yes! I like them better as well. Sadly I bought them already as well xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would die if Memebox came out with the " The History Of Woo" Superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would pay 100$ for that box


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, someone contacted me and said that Memebox actually SUGGESTED that they make another account to get the free Memepoints!!  So weird!  But maybe they want to get their "subscriber" numbers up to impress some backers....  I don't know.  

So I did!  And got the Vitamin box with a $3 blogger code and the free 10 points for signing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  YAY!! I missed out on the 5 Free ones because I got distracted by the World Cup.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh, I forgot I got on here to say that I got a response from an email I wrote forever and ever ago about the Burst of Color #2.  They said that there will be NO repeats in that box from any other make-up box.  Everything will be new!

So I guess that means no Tonymoly liptint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a feeling Innisfree will be in Zero Cosmetics Box


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2014)

I just noticed they restocked the HAIR superbox!


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got an email. Looks like I'm now one of the VIP's, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 13, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Just got an email. Looks like I'm now one of the VIP's, lol.


yeah, and the promo codes are not very tempting to me.  I miss our 10 memepoint days - I think those are over, quite frankly!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just ordered the waterproof makeup box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Taleez (Jun 13, 2014)

I am very tempted by both of them... and there is a bundle of the zero and waterproof with express shipping...... oh can I resist????


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

Ooo, I was wondering if there was a bundle.  I really only want the Zero one, though...


----------



## Jane George (Jun 14, 2014)

I am a very naughty jane.... I bought the tosowoong total skin car set with the free memebox from nature box... I really wanted to try the box and the brush and hubby got paid yesterday so I thought... Why not?


----------



## athy (Jun 14, 2014)

I was going to order the big four bundle (with cacao, burst of colour, vitamin and zero) but reading your posts @LuxxyLux @@Bunbunny made me realise I wouldn't actually want to use too much from the later two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Woooo~


----------



## Jane George (Jun 14, 2014)

athy said:


> I was going to order the big four bundle (with cacao, burst of colour, vitamin and zero) but reading your posts @LuxxyLux @@Bunbunny made me realise I wouldn't actually want to use too much from the later two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Woooo~


I have ordered the first two too but tbh the last two have little interest for me. Waterproof doesn't either as I can't use eye makeup as I can't see anything without my glasses


----------



## athy (Jun 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have ordered the first two too but tbh the last two have little interest for me. Waterproof doesn't either as I can't use eye makeup as I can't see anything without my glasses


I think I'm a little deranged because I already ordered burst of colour when the five points came out.. I was having grand plans in my head of who to gift the extra to because I felt like it was worth getting the bundle for the discount. XDDD

Waterproof could be for sweat too though I think! But still, yeah, now that I've thought about it more the idea isn't appealing at all XD


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm waiting for some points, 10 would be enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

received the hair superbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received the hair superbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, oh, can you show us some spoilers, please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 14, 2014)

Can the promo codes be used on Box Value Sets? I think i just tried and it didn't work for me...


----------



## Renata P (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received the hair superbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's great! Some spoilers for us?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 14, 2014)

None of the codes working for me... Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received the hair superbox today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoilers please!!!! Pretty please with sugar on top!!!! I am so interested in this one!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

i just got home...will get the spoilers up soon  :lol:

Edit: the spoiler for the Hair Superbox is up on the spoiler page:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-17


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 14, 2014)

HI, I'm new a memeber YAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So we got this vip mail with the 10% and 15% off

but it doesn't seem to work.

I tried to add $200 on value sets, on memeboxes &amp; superboxes and on memeshop products.

Error error eoor, just lovely.

do you think it their fault or am I doing something wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 14, 2014)

Codes aren't working for me either.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

This might be a long shot but maybe somebody can help. I'm trying to find that article someone posted in the last couple weeks about korean skincare routines. I have so much stuff now I'm trying to figure out the correct combo and order to put it all on in.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This might be a long shot but maybe somebody can help. I'm trying to find that article someone posted in the last couple weeks about korean skincare routines. I have so much stuff now I'm trying to figure out the correct combo and order to put it all on in.


makeup remover - face cleanser - toner - essence - serum - eye cream - moisturiser

if you're doing a home facial...

makeup remover - face cleanser - peeling - pore cleansing mask - toner - (sheet face mask) - serum - eye cream - moisturiser - (night mask)

hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> This might be a long shot but maybe somebody can help. I'm trying to find that article someone posted in the last couple weeks about korean skincare routines. I have so much stuff now I'm trying to figure out the correct combo and order to put it all on in.


This one? http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> makeup remover - face cleanser - toner - essence - serum - eye cream - moisturiser
> 
> if you're doing a home facial...
> 
> ...


Thank you!! It does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> This one? http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


I don't remember, but this is definitely helpful!! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 14, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thank you!! It does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't remember, but this is definitely helpful!! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memebox also posted this on their instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://instagram.com/p/pF-wW6G6HV/


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 14, 2014)

if you have dry skin some also use an emulsion before moisturizer

 

cleansing oil -&gt; cleansing foam -&gt; toner -&gt; essence -&gt; ampoule -&gt;  eye cream -&gt; serum -&gt; emulsion -&gt; moisturizer/sleeping pack


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 14, 2014)

Ordered At home, Vitamin care, Zero Cosmetics and Waterproof today!  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 14, 2014)

I also got the at home &amp; the free from oil &amp; troubles #3 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my honey box today!  So happy - the face cream will have to wait until the cooler months, but every else is lightweight and good to use now in the hot summer months!  I am really excited to use the secret key item, as I have a HUGE zit on my chin right now (stress pimples -gotta love 'em!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ordered At home, Vitamin care, Zero Cosmetics and Waterproof today!  :wub:   :wub:


same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to wait untill that 10% or 15% code works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dermo Cosmetics #2 Is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope Girl fanatics rejoice!! It is up and on sale!! 

Gosh..i need to take my time and go through these.  :wub:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Dermo Cosmetics #2 Is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been looking at that all day wondering if that was new or not,box overload.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hope Girl fanatics rejoice!! It is up and on sale!!
> 
> Gosh..i need to take my time and go through these. :wub:


Sucks that the shipping for meme shop items is so crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $16.56 for the Hope girl Summer package is crazy :'(


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Sucks that the shipping for meme shop items is so crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> $16.56 for the Hope girl Summer package is crazy :'(


Gosh you are right...they probably want us to buy up to $70 to use the code I guess... It looks lovely though~ (like a happy meal box, only wearable)  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

The hope girl SUMMER package is a great deal!!! But shipping, OUCH.

*Updated:*

My sister in law, used the 10 memepoints+ 5 memepoints off code and it came to 18.58$ for the summer Hope girl Package with shipping, debating weather or not we should buy it, but I want one too!!

Is anyone else going to buy one? Its pretty much the same price as  a regular memebox..

Ohh I found the colors:


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gosh you are right...they probably want us to buy up to $70 to use the code I guess... It looks lovely though~ (like a happy meal box, only wearable) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It does look awesome but I don't want to spend $70 on stuff I don't need so I can free shipping in that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll to see if we points ! Lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

@  So true... $18. Such a dilemma. Which $5 code is that?

@@sharksoul24 I don't think they will credit any this soon though... we can only hope....  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...and be called Hope Girl(s)! sorry for the pun :X


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ So true... $18. Such a dilemma. Which $5 code is that?
> 
> @@sharksoul24 I don't think they will credit any this soon though... we can only hope.... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...and be called Hope Girl(s)! sorry for the pun :X


Haha we are the Hope Girl (s) since they day we signed up for memebox! Always Hoping for points, discounts, new boxes lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Such a dilema!!! Ughh SIL said I can order it on her account for 18.58$ = 20$ CDN.... To buy or not to buy?! If I do I will order the soft pink eye cream.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 16, 2014)

@@sharksoul24 Hope shall be our middle name. SharkHopeSoul24 (like a cool t-shirt print).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it just me or did they jack the price up of the summer Hopegirl package by 1$? iT WAS 17$ now 18$


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is it just me or did they jack the price up of the summer Hopegirl package by 1$? iT WAS 17$ now 18$


They definitely did &gt;&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> They definitely did &gt;&lt;


lol hmmmm


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd love this summer set but I can't justify spending over $16 for shipping and I've got only $2 points to use up so... It's a no buy for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Jun 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The hope girl SUMMER package is a great deal!!! But shipping, OUCH.
> 
> *Updated:*
> 
> My sister in law, used the 10 memepoints+ 5 memepoints off code and it came to 18.58$ for the summer Hope girl Package with shipping, debating weather or not we should buy it, but I want one too!!


what code for 5 memepoints ?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been very good and not bought boxes since the value box bundle last week today I ordered the 2 new boxes pomegranate and detox bundle.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

@@migasa try MEMEBOXKIIP for $5 off


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2014)

I was going to buy some things in the memeshop I really wanted and saw the hope girl summer package, and got that too. My shopping cart went just over the $70. I added the pomegranate superbox. Used my 2 vip memepoints. Applied the free shipping code and got free shipping on the box too! All in all I payed $92.


----------



## migasa (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Admin Note: Affiliate link not allowed


thank you very much!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting how the new superboxes - detox, foot care 2, pomegranate are cheaper than the usual superboxes! D:


----------



## veritazy (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Admin Note: Affiliate link not allowed


where did this come from? just curious..


----------



## veritazy (Jun 17, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Interesting how the new superboxes - detox, foot care 2, pomegranate are cheaper than the usual superboxes! D:


pomegranate is really tempting. I love the smell! But the shipping date might not be a friendly time for me..hmm


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 17, 2014)

I just couldn't say no to Detox... Now I'm getting 4 more boxes in June and 8 in July! It's so crazy and I'm so, so addicted and even more broke!  :blink2:


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I've been very good and not bought boxes since the value box bundle last week today I ordered the 2 new boxes pomegranate and detox bundle.


me too - I ordered those and the foot care 2 - I am all about feet.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I just couldn't say no to Detox... Now I'm getting 4 more boxes in June and 8 in July! It's so crazy and I'm so, so addicted and even more broke!  :blink2:


I have WAY too many too count now....I have to STOP.  Need to go on the addiction thread!!  I am not broke (yet!!), but I will have so many of these products, that I won't need to purchase anything more for a long time - BUT I WANT!! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 17, 2014)

New boxes?? Omg lol Nooooooo. Detox seems interesting


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have WAY too many too count now....I have to STOP.  Need to go on the addiction thread!!  I am not broke (yet!!), but I will have so many of these products, that I won't need to purchase anything more for a long time - BUT I WANT!! lol


This is EXACTLY how i feel right now! I ended up purchasing both the detox and pomegranate :3 I have a HEAPS of products at home which will probably last me a long, long while x-x


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 17, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> This is EXACTLY how i feel right now! I ended up purchasing both the detox and pomegranate :3 I have a HEAPS of products at home which will probably last me a long, long while x-x





biancardi said:


> I have WAY too many too count now....I have to STOP.  Need to go on the addiction thread!!  I am not broke (yet!!), but I will have so many of these products, that I won't need to purchase anything more for a long time - BUT I WANT!! lol


I feel you both! I've got so many unused products and with so many coming boxes I'll end up with so many more! I try to tell myself all the time that I've got more than enough but there's always another box that I want so much and I just can't stop myself!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 17, 2014)

well, they will make for lovely presents!! lol


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Admin Note: Affiliate link not allowed


Thank you for this code! I just used it and it worked like a charm. I wasn't interested in Pomegranate and Detox boxes, but I did pick up the Fermented Superbox #2 I've been eyeing, and although I'm currently drowning in skincare with many more Memeboxes on the way, the code pushed me over the edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Admin Note: Affiliate link not allowed


I thought blogger codes weren't allowed? Are we allowed to use theM?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Interesting how the new superboxes - detox, foot care 2, pomegranate are cheaper than the usual superboxes! D:


i just hope that cheaper doesn't mean the products are smaller (like the hair superbox &gt;&lt


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

Interested in the detox box, but unsure if I should get it????


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Interested in the detox box, but unsure if I should get it????


Nope...going to be strong!!!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 17, 2014)

@ yeah..curious too. I don't mind the blogger codes since you don't get anything from peopel using them. Just want to know where the $5 one come from   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@eugiegenie true... I am anxious about the declining value of memeboxes lately... Especially when the earlier ones were superb! But still, they are relatively some of the best valued boxes I have come across. Can't complain when I compare with other companies..

@@puppymomofthree hahah you just answered yourself!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 17, 2014)

i think memebox is still pretty worth the price, even if some boxes contain small products (at least the products are actually quality products)....cos the beauteque boxes don't look appealing at all....they mainly consist of "my beauty diary" stuff inside and brands that i can get easily in hk....AND they're selling for USD35 (anti-ageing box is USD60)  :blink:


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> where did this come from? just curious..





LuxxyLuxx said:


> I thought blogger codes weren't allowed? Are we allowed to use theM?


I'm not sure if it is a blogger code? I saw it over in the June thread. It wasn't labeled as a blogger thread and a user had posted it just saying she used? Apologises if it is! I was just happy to get $5! 

@@migasa @@OiiO no problem! We are all going to have such fabulous skin, broke or not. 

I really want the Detox box even though I have 4 boxes coming my way that are ALL SKIN CARE. I just don't think any of the makeup ones really interest me that much!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just ordered the detox box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 17, 2014)

The code MEMEBOXKIIP works for this:

 	Superbox #38 Detox + Superbox #39 Foot Care 2 + Superbox #40 Pomegranate.
aacK, to get or not to get?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> where did this come from? just curious..


this is an affiliate code ,different from the normal blogger or vip codes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> this is an affiliate code ,different from the normal blogger or vip codes.


That's what I thought


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> this is an affiliate code ,different from the normal blogger or vip codes.


So is it kosher that I posted it? 



eugiegenie said:


> i just hope that cheaper doesn't mean the products are smaller (like the hair superbox &gt;&lt


I am hoping it's just a promo that they are running and not smaller products!!


----------



## migasa (Jun 17, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So is it kosher that I posted it?


Of course!


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2014)

*

*

*Just to clarify....Affiliate, blogger codes and/or referral links are not allowed.  Please do not post them, as they violate our rules, if it's a "memebox" code, then it's fine.  In a nut shell, if someone like a blogger or a website receives ANY compensation for purchases that are made using a "code" or "coupon" then they are not allowed.*

*Thank you.  *


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

just received my memebox mask edition #3 and the superbox pore care #2 today! will put spoilers up later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Jun 18, 2014)

Director said:


> *Just to clarify....Affiliate, blogger codes and/or referral links are not allowed.  Please do not post them, as they violate our rules, if it's a "memebox" code, then it's fine.  In a nut shell, if someone like a blogger or a website receives ANY compensation for purchases that are made using a "code" or "coupon" then they are not allowed.*
> 
> *Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


Why? Affiliate Discounts are for customers.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

migasa said:


> Why? Affiliate Discounts are for customers.


The affiliate receives credit (commission/points) every time the discount is used. I'm assuming that this falls into the advertising category since there's a profit being made, and advertising isn't allowed on MuT unless it goes through the Advertising Team. 

@@Director or @@zadidoll may have a more thorough explanation, if necessary.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

ok so i put the spoilers up in the related threads:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132459-memebox-mask-editions/page-3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-21


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

So i just came home from being away on vacay for the past few weeks to 11 boxes waiting for me!

9 of them pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5 memeboxes

2 birchboxes

1 ipsy

1 Popsugar

and

2 Le Metier (vip box and kaleidoscope box)

The Memeboxes I received were Box 10, 11, Makeup box, Night Care and Fermented.

The Fermented box was by FAR by favorite!

Great box and awesome value.

Does anyone know if Fermented #2 contains different products?

The Night Care box looks really great too. As well as box 11 and 10.

The only box I am underwhelmed w/ is the Make up Box.

Please ladies do NOT let me buy anymore make up boxes from Meme.

The skincare and personal care boxes are SO MUCH better. The make up is substandard in my opinion. (except for the BB creams of course!)

I also received a DHL text that I have another Meme shipment arriving today.

I wonder if it could be Mask box #3?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 18, 2014)

For the pomegrante box... Do any think we will get the Skinfood Pomegrante series? (a product or two maybe) I've tried the serum and it were by far the best serum I've ever tried from Skinfood..


----------



## veritazy (Jun 18, 2014)

@@LisaLeah haha I'm going back to my fleet of memeboxes and other packages as well later today. Can't wait!


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2014)

We have spoken with Memebox and found out that the code *MEMEBOXKIIP* is not an affiliate link, but rather a promotional code.  Sorry for the confusion.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Just to clarify, Promocodes discussions *are allowed* on MuT.  Carry on MakeupTalkers


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Director said:


> We have spoken with Memebox and found out that the code *MEMEBOXKIIP* is not an affiliate link, but rather a promotional code.  Sorry for the confusion.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just to clarify, Promocodes discussions *are allowed* on MuT.  Carry on MakeupTalkers


Yay!!! I wonder how long this code will last for?!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> For the pomegrante box... Do any think we will get the Skinfood Pomegrante series? (a product or two maybe) I've tried the serum and it were by far the best serum I've ever tried from Skinfood..


That's a good question, I don't want to buy they box thinking they will if they don't lol so that's a dilema! I was also thinking that the vitamin box will contain Skinfood products because there products are all revolved around vitamins  and food..


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> For the pomegrante box... Do any think we will get the Skinfood Pomegrante series? (a product or two maybe) I've tried the serum and it were by far the best serum I've ever tried from Skinfood..


I have almost that whole line and love it. I'd be thrilled to get the serum, since I just ran out.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 18, 2014)

You lot are party poopers as I just bought the pomegranate box... But on good side it was $22.99 all in


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You lot are party poopers as I just bought the pomegranate box... But on good side it was $22.99 all in


22.99$ pretty good price! I do hope they have some skinfood products soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, just finished a uk box too so can rationalise that saving lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yay!!! I wonder how long this code will last for?!


What is the code good for?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What is the code good for?


5.00 off an order.


----------



## Geek (Jun 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The affiliate receives credit (commission/points) every time the discount is used. I'm assuming that this falls into the advertising category since there's a profit being made, and advertising isn't allowed on MuT unless it goes through the Advertising Team.
> 
> @@Director or @@zadidoll may have a more thorough explanation, if necessary.


@ you pretty much nailed it. MuT thanks you. Furthermore, we did end up speaking with Memebox and found out that their code was only a promotional code, so it was our mistake.  Sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

In our forum rules, it's very clear that Affiliate/referral links/blogger codes are not allowed.  See our topic here: Referral/Affiliate Links - Not allowed

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What is the code good for?


5 bucks off your purchase


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> The affiliate receives credit (commission/points) every time the discount is used. I'm assuming that this falls into the advertising category since there's a profit being made, and advertising isn't allowed on MuT unless it goes through the Advertising Team.
> 
> @@Director or @@zadidoll may have a more thorough explanation, if necessary.


That's accurate.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

The HOPEGIRL Summer Package is 30$ now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have ordered it when it was 17$ , oh well


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> ok so i put the spoilers up in the related threads:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132459-memebox-mask-editions/page-3
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-21


Thank you so much for the links! i would have never found them. haha


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The HOPEGIRL Summer Package is 30$ now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should have ordered it when it was 17$ , oh well


I guess the sale is over?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess the sale is over?


It was suppose to be for the week for the sale... the other hopegirl products are still 50% off, but that package is not anymore..


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

So they posted this last night, but I see NOWHERE on their Facebook to leave a review. I am pretty sure everyone commenting is just reviewing boxes/products on their actual website...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Screen Shot 2014-06-18 at 9.38.30 AM.png
> 
> So they posted this last night, but I see NOWHERE on their Facebook to leave a review. I am pretty sure everyone commenting is just reviewing boxes/products on their actual website...


I think that's what they mean't, just review the boxes on there website


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Screen Shot 2014-06-18 at 9.38.30 AM.png
> 
> So they posted this last night, but I see NOWHERE on their Facebook to leave a review. I am pretty sure everyone commenting is just reviewing boxes/products on their actual website...


I reviewed on their Facebook page last night...there was a section for it before, but it's gone now -.-


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think that's what they mean't, just review the boxes on there website


I'm guessing that's the only option now...That or leave one on a photo LOL



eugiegenie said:


> I reviewed on their Facebook page last night...there was a section for it before, but it's gone now -.-


I think they updated to the new version of Pages for businesses and it's removed the review section.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Screen Shot 2014-06-18 at 9.38.30 AM.png
> 
> So they posted this last night, but I see NOWHERE on their Facebook to leave a review. I am pretty sure everyone commenting is just reviewing boxes/products on their actual website...


There is a review button on the Facebook page I reviewed originally and did a 6 month update yesterday


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 18, 2014)

videos on unboxing the pore care #2 and mask edition #3 boxes are posted on my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 18, 2014)

Kiip is my friend Brian's company! 

They are a mobile advertising network, so if you've played games and earned real life discounts/rewards in mobile games chances are it was via kiip.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> There is a review button on the Facebook page I reviewed originally and did a 6 month update yesterday


I know, but I think they updated their fan page last night &amp; now the review button is gone. 

@@eugiegenie you are just too adorable! Love your videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> There is a review button on the Facebook page I reviewed originally and did a 6 month update yesterday


Can you see it now?   I cannot find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> videos on unboxing the pore care #2 and mask edition #3 boxes are posted on my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


just added my reviews for a few boxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Can you see it now?   I cannot find it anywhere


oh i could see it half hour ago on my phone at work and wondered why no one was adding the reviews ,home now and on the laptop and its gone, but still on my phone ,how strange, I've added a review under the pore care picture as well now,reading the post it clearly states a review on the Facebook page,last night it said on the Facebook review page, but that has now gone,


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 18, 2014)

Pore #2 looks so great!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh i could see it half hour ago on my phone at work and wondered why no one was adding the reviews ,home now and on the laptop and its gone, but still on my phone ,how strange, I've added a review under the pore care picture as well now,reading the post it clearly states a review on the Facebook page,last night it said on the Facebook review page, but that has now gone,


So strange. Maybe I'll try from my phone. Would be great if a MUT user got some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So strange. Maybe I'll try from my phone. Would be great if a MUT user got some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it does seem everyone is getting right confused ,it says review on Facebook  so i would do one under a box photo to be honest ,but i see many have done there reviews on the main memebox site and not Facebook,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

new naked boxes are up if you want the bling bling cream again i know some of you missed last time 

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-276#.U6HxTRYqbLQ box 22 

box 20 http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-274#.U6H2ShYqbLR

box 21 http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-275#.U6H2bBYqbLQ
box 23 http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-277#.U6H2jRYqbLR


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> new naked boxes are up if you want the bling bling cream again i know some of you missed last time
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/nakedbox/nakedbox-276#.U6HxTRYqbLQ


How is the Bling Bling cream?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> How is the Bling Bling cream?


i really liked it ,great for my pale as death skin, was really one of the best creams I've found, i went for box 23,


----------



## athy (Jun 18, 2014)

I got box 22!

Finally can cross off the mermaid set from my wishlist ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

athy said:


> I got box 22!
> 
> Finally can cross off the mermaid set from my wishlist ^^


i think everyone needs to cross off a mermaid tin , its a real memebox fan product like the bounce cheese cream ,one simply has to have it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

oh geez!!  I got number 23  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

enables a little more , you do get 5 points for each of these new boxes ,so even 1 box gives you 5 points. for your NEXT box.lol


----------



## flushblush (Jun 18, 2014)

Eeeeee I got #22 as well!! The Makeon Mermaid set has been on my wishlist for a LONG time, and I've also been very curious to try the Bling Bling cream and Elle Girl gloss. And I only have one mask from my boxes so far, and now I get to try another one! _So_ excited - the value is incredible. I was just looking at Nakedboxes this morning, hoping they would stock something exciting - _and they did._

Feeling a little guilty, because I signed up with my other email to get the $10. I remember other members saying Memebox has encouraged this practice in the past though, and I'm not planning on doing it again in the future. I also used that Kiip code, and with the 5 reward points it turned into crazy bargain deal zone.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Eeeeee I got #22 as well!! The Makeon Mermaid set has been on my wishlist for a LONG time, and I've also been very curious to try the Bling Bling cream and Elle Girl gloss. And I only have one mask from my boxes so far, and now I get to try another one! _So_ excited - the value is incredible. I was just looking at Nakedboxes this morning, hoping they would stock something exciting - _and they did._
> 
> Feeling a little guilty, because I signed up with my other email to get the $10. I remember other members saying Memebox has encouraged this practice in the past though, and I'm not planning on doing it again in the future. I also used that Kiip code, and with the 5 reward points it turned into crazy bargain deal zone.


hmmm


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Eeeeee I got #22 as well!! The Makeon Mermaid set has been on my wishlist for a LONG time, and I've also been very curious to try the Bling Bling cream and Elle Girl gloss. And I only have one mask from my boxes so far, and now I get to try another one! _So_ excited - the value is incredible. I was just looking at Nakedboxes this morning, hoping they would stock something exciting - _and they did._
> 
> Feeling a little guilty, because I signed up with my other email to get the $10. I remember other members saying Memebox has encouraged this practice in the past though, and I'm not planning on doing it again in the future. I also used that Kiip code, and with the 5 reward points it turned into crazy bargain deal zone.


i used that code too and 3 memepoints, then gained 5 more for buying the box. 30 more points to spend. whoop


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> enables a little more , you do get 5 points for each of these new boxes ,so even 1 box gives you 5 points. for your NEXT box.lol


that is what pushed me over the edge - lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone Know what the Aura BB cream color is?? Is it a beige?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 18, 2014)

Just ordered pomegranate and footcare #2


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

I am getting so many emails from memebox, about my upcoming shipments!!  WOOT!! 

Office Essentials, Color Box Blue, Grapefruit Scent, Foot Care and now Oriental Medicines...happy, happy, happy...they are getting them prepped and ready to ship!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Whole grain email too!! Wooot


----------



## biancardi (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't gotten my email on the  bundle of whole grains and milk (now I am hungry for breakfast foods..lol) yet, but I bet it will be coming soon.

looks like they are shipping those out a few days earlier  - I have July 1st on the OM box, when it stated 7/4 on their website.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't gotten my email on the  bundle of whole grains and milk (now I am hungry for breakfast foods..lol) yet, but I bet it will be coming soon.
> 
> looks like they are shipping those out a few days earlier  - I have July 1st on the OM box, when it stated 7/4 on their website.


You got one for the footcare box? Hmm, I didn't get an email about that one.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 18, 2014)

I've only gotten one about the Oriental Medicine but I'm sure the others will pop up soon enough.  I'm so excited for that box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 19, 2014)

I just got one about Wholegrain and yesterday about the Scentbundle. Nothing on #12 or Milk or Oriental but probably they'll be showing up slowly. It does say that Wholegrain ships on the 1st of July when it was supposed to ship on the 4th. Not that I'm complaining or anything - I'm starting my very long holiday next week so I'll be staying at home waiting for my boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> You got one for the footcare box? Hmm, I didn't get an email about that one.


The subject line had "[superbox] Updates on your latest Superbox order!"  and when I opened it up, it did state Superbox #25 Footcare.  It isn't obvious from the subject line what box it is...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 19, 2014)

milk box and summer box email updates came through tuesday, with the scent box bundle and colour box bundle,the rest as you all posted were yesterday and grain came early this morning with all there info, yes some dates seem to be shipping a few days earlier,roll on all the tracking numbers


----------



## veritazy (Jun 19, 2014)

It feels like they have different teams working on different boxes. The emails are not coming in at regular pace or anything, but still btr than no confirmation at all! Exciting week ahead~


----------



## Jane George (Jun 19, 2014)

Just had an email telling me a parcel is going DHL..... Aaaaahhhhh. Hope it doesn't get stopped or they want extra pennies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 19, 2014)

I got my Memebox 12 update email on Saturday; the ship date is the same as it says on the site (June 24).


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The subject line had "[superbox] Updates on your latest Superbox order!"  and when I opened it up, it did state Superbox #25 Footcare.  It isn't obvious from the subject line what box it is...


Yeah I ended up emailing them because I didn't get an update email and I want to be sure that I get my box


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 19, 2014)

By the way does anyone know where I can get the hanskin bio origin bb ampoule, which was featured in the last monthly memebox? I could only find it at korean department for 50 dollars... Its nowhere to be seen elsewhere.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

@ievutuce  I also wonder where I can find products that I might fall in love with and repurchase.    I will be emailing memebox about those items that they send out in boxes and don't carry in their store - they should carry them!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @ievutuce  I also wonder where I can find products that I might fall in love with and repurchase.    I will be emailing memebox about those items that they send out in boxes and don't carry in their store - they should carry them!


Cosigned! Many of these products are super difficult to find elsewhere, and I like when Memebox makes it easy for us by offering them for sale in their shop.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 19, 2014)

You can find almost everything on GMarket, if you're willing to deal with ordering from multiple sources and paying for EMS. So, I'd only order when you want to order in bulk!

For example, they have the Mediflower sleep pack for only $6, after converted to USD. Interesting, because there is a snow version~

So, it's good if you want to stock up.

I found the Haniskin BB Cream Ampoule on there, too, but it's still $50, so you probably aren't going to find it for much cheaper anyway. It's an expensive bb cream...

Testerkorea added Enprani Cheese cream if anyone is interested. I asked and they stocked it, but order turnaround time sucks now. 7+ days. I placed 2 total orders and both sat for a long time.

You could try requesting items there. They are responsive about stocking things. They have a public message board you can make a request on. Just put [REQUEST] ITEM NAME  for the subject and they'll respond.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 19, 2014)

@@LadyManah I did gmarket years back, but EMS was so expensive (almost the price of the items itself). I did use coupons and won some from reviews, but that made me pretty broke. Uh..

If anyone is interested, the Korean skincare thread is here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The best way to get out products is if memebox would put them up in the memeshop for us. We can at least use points and codes on those!  :wub:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Memebox Global #9 is back in stock if anyone is interested &amp; SB # 6 Anti Aging &amp; Banila Co SB # 7. I wish they added some new 23$ boxes, I'm itching to buy something.


----------



## payopayo (Jun 19, 2014)

Dammit, I missed out on the Bling Bling cream nakedbox!

I'm a total slave to Memebox's point discounts. Just used the 48 hour points a week or so ago and told myself, ok, I'm not getting more...and now there are MORE DISCOUNTS. WHY?

I really want to get a good BB cream out of a box though. Would anyone recommend some of the others in currently available boxes?


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox Global #9 is back in stock if anyone is interested &amp; SB # 6 Anti Aging &amp; Banila Co SB # 7. I wish they added some new 23$ boxes, I'm itching to buy something.


If you're interested the hair body box 1 is back. Which I have to say, personally I really enjoyed.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox Global #9 is back in stock if anyone is interested &amp; SB # 6 Anti Aging &amp; Banila Co SB # 7. I wish they added some new 23$ boxes, I'm itching to buy something.


Whaaaaat! I have been waiting for nine to come back!  I have no money until tomorrow, so nobody can buy it until I do, okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 19, 2014)

Ohhh, #9 is a good one and I'm itching to try the Gokmul mask. Must... not... buy... I already have 4 boxes coming my way this summer!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

Kind of bummed I missed out on the one nakedbox with the bling bling cream, but I did get #23 with all the fun looking pore stuff. Really hope I get the tomato mask since I got the other one in the luckbox where it was one of those same two.

So I had placed an order last weekend and as soon as I got the email about the VIP codes and points I canceled. Between the 20% off, the points they gave for the VIP code issue, 5 points for the nakedbox, and the discounts on some of those new boxes, there was no way I could resist. But I only paid $38 more than my original order and I got 3 more boxes and it's on Bill Me Later so no interest for 6 months yay!

I ended up with Pomegranate, Footcare 2, Detox, Nakedbox #23, Cacao, Bubble Pop, and Mask edition #4.

And for the "your order is getting ready to ship" emails, I got them for Hair &amp; Body 2, Blue colorbox, and Footcare. No Milk/Whole Grain bundle for me yet!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ohhh, #9 is a good one and I'm itching to try the Gokmul mask. Must... not... buy... I already have 4 boxes coming my way this summer!


I swapped for the Gokmul mask - I am very happy with that product!!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely eying box #9. I also highly recommmend H&amp;B #1 if anyone didn't grab it the first time, it's genuinely a fun box to open (I usually lose interest once I see spoilers, but this box I didn't!). Lots of useful products that I'm continuing to use in that box.

Oh, and if anyone is sad at missing out on the Bling Bling Cream, I've got two for trade. I was pretty upset at getting the second one, it was from the Naked Box where they suddenly switched out the BB creams on us...


----------



## veritazy (Jun 19, 2014)

Agreeing with you girls. The regular box and that H&amp;B 1 are definitely value for money. I just wrote about it and I realize that even if you slash the value to half, it is still triple it's original price. 
 

As for the newer boxes, I am eyeing the pomegranate one. I would love cooling too, but I think that will arrive when it is already autumn here..

And hello memeshop hair~ They listened once again and its now $50 for free shipping!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 19, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ohhh, #9 is a good one and I'm itching to try the Gokmul mask. Must... not... buy... I already have 4 boxes coming my way this summer!


I love the Kerasys too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 19, 2014)

Just ordered the 50 piece mask set along with some other items (the soapberry cleansing foam x2 set, and the green tea cleansing oil). It was $51.00, and would have been $32 shipping... if I didn't just use the free shipping code! Heck yes, super cheap sheet masks. That'll stave off any need for me to buy any Mask Edition superboxes for a long, long, long time. I should also be good on cleansers for the next several months.

Then got the Zero Cosmetics box, also with free shipping by using my 2 Memepoints and the $5 code. I broke down when I saw they guaranteed no alcohol, which Memebox has a HUGE problem with. I'm willing to cross my fingers and hope for minimal or no citrus if I know there's going to be no alcohol in the products. 

I'd really love a bunch of other boxes but I'm trying to be... _somewhat_ responsible. I was going to get another ~3 boxes but talked myself down from that. Heck, I really shouldn't be buying anything at all, but I've been stressed since I have an exam in two days... so... shopping therapy. Yup.

Really though, it's just nice to be able to buy products without worrying about shipping! And _*fifty* masks, you guys_


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

@Bunbunny  What fifty masks set?    Can you post a link?  I cannot find that set on memebox


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Superbox #2 is restocked again


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

I would love it if they restocked mini meme #3!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love it if they restocked mini meme #3!


Yea! I never got that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

well, this kinda sucks.   I mean, most of my boxes I've ordered didn't have the same ship date, so most likely they won't be in a "value" set.



> *Memebox Shipping Policy Change Notification* Starting Monday, June 23, 2014, Memebox will be implementing shipping fees of $6.99 per box ordered, including any Memebox, Superbox, and Luckybox. This fee will be applied to each box in your order, unless otherwise stated in any particular limited offers.
> 
> In order to enhance your shopping experience, this step is necessary  to streamline our beauty box pre-order system and support our efforts for expansion future international shipping destinations.
> 
> On the bright side, Memebox is offering more Box Value Set options for those of you who would like to purchase more than one box at one session! We’re getting more Value Set assortments with a larger range of box options to choose from! Therefore, you will have the benefit of paying standard shipping payment of $6.99 only ONCE, or to upgrade to expedited shipping at standard shipping price, all while enjoying 2 or more new boxes. Also, just like all our previous Box Value Set promotions, you will have all your boxes delivered to your doorstep at the same time!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 19, 2014)

"Starting Monday, June 23, 2014, Memebox will be implementing shipping fees of $6.99 per box ordered, including any Memebox, Superbox, and Luckybox. This fee will be applied to each box in your order, unless otherwise stated in any particular limited offers."

Just got this email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bye bye memebox! Foot care box will be my last one! Time to save on shipping before it goes! Order everything you were thinking about lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

It may not be my last box, but I will be more careful about the boxes I do pick out.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you guys think that with the new shipping change they will apply it to orders yet to be shipped out or are they just going to start doing that for new orders only?  I do dislike that the value sets are only ones that will ship same day, although I understand it.  I wish they'd also change the way some of the discounts like the meme3  code work or just discount value sets of 3 or more boxes by the same amount.  Also lower thresholds for discounts or more point giveaways.  I am a college student and OUCH the 6.99 PER box hurts!


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just received my Honey box. It only took 10 days to get to me standard shipping! 

The new shipping policy is kind of a bummer. There are a few other boxes I'd love to try, but I'm on a no-buy now, so I'll live vicariously through you ladies here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 19, 2014)

starting 23rd so orders before should not get extra charges tbh


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've bought 18 boxes in the last month (wow that sounds awful) but other than a couple that I ordered individually by opening brand new accounts with 10 point bonuses and then emailing to get 5 points from being referred by a blogger, it's just been a few large orders with one shipping charge. I will be buying A LOT less if the shipping cost is $6.99 each so I guess they'll actually be saving me money.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

eliu8108 said:


> I just received my Honey box. It only took 10 days to get to me standard shipping!
> 
> The new shipping policy is kind of a bummer. There are a few other boxes I'd love to try, but I'm on a no-buy now, so I'll live vicariously through you ladies here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been dying to receive that box xD it's been stuck for so long on 1 spot


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> Do you guys think that with the new shipping change they will apply it to orders yet to be shipped out or are they just going to start doing that for new orders only?  I do dislike that the value sets are only ones that will ship same day, although I understand it.  I wish they'd also change the way some of the discounts like the meme3  code work or just discount value sets of 3 or more boxes by the same amount.  Also lower thresholds for discounts or more point giveaways.  I am a college student and OUCH the 6.99 PER box hurts!


I think it has to be for new orders placed starting on the 23rd.  There is no WAY they could retroactively charge us for all of these boxes that we bought in good faith with those shipping costs.  I certainly hope so.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

OMG my Honey superbox has moved 1 step today! finally!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you are almost home my honey!!

Which box do you think is the best out of 3 (detox, pomegranate or footcare #2)?

or should I buy all? xD?

xx


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it has to be for new orders placed starting on the 23rd.  There is no WAY they could retroactively charge us for all of these boxes that we bought in good faith with those shipping costs.  I certainly hope so.


They are not doing that.. same as last time when they stopped shipping world wide.. if you have bought memeboxes or bundles that shipped later than that date they still shipped them so this time they'll also shipp them and not ask for more money (than their company will fail)


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 19, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I've bought 18 boxes in the last month (wow that sounds awful) but other than a couple that I ordered individually by opening brand new accounts with 10 point bonuses and then emailing to get 5 points from being referred by a blogger, it's just been a few large orders with one shipping charge. I will be buying A LOT less if the shipping cost is $6.99 each so I guess they'll actually be saving me money.


I've been thinking of spending less on memebox so this came on perfect time lol still very sad


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh wow... They will be charging 6.99$ PER BOX now?? Better buy up some boxes quick! especially if you buy multiples at a time.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> They are not doing that.. same as last time when they stopped shipping world wide.. if you have bought memeboxes or bundles that shipped later than that date they still shipped them so this time they'll also shipp them and not ask for more money (than their company will fail)


Yea they couldn't do that lol people would rage!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea they couldn't do that lol people would rage!


and have every right to.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

I think they want you to buy more value boxes then, I think that's their plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh wow... They will be charging 6.99$ PER BOX now?? Better buy up some boxes quick! especially if you buy multiples at a time.


I feel like a lot of boxes will be sold out before then xD time to stock up


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> I feel like a lot of boxes will be sold out before then xD time to stock up


Exactly! lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

well, since they aren't giving out fantastic memepoints anymore and now with this new shipping policy, I will be curtailing my purchases.  I liked to pick and choose which boxes I wanted, and most of the time, the ship dates were pretty close, but not exact.

They are pushing you to purchase more all at once - more impulse purchases - as if I wasn't already doing that!!  I could see free shipping working on your orders if you ordered 70.00 or more, but how long will they keep that  promo?  I am sure that is the next to go.

I think that they should pro-rate the shipping or give us the choice to say, yeah, ship them all together on the latest date if you purchase 3 or 4 boxes at once with different dates.   That can be done.  Amazon does it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think they want you to buy more value boxes then, I think that's their plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't like buying the value boxes


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, since they aren't giving out fantastic memepoints anymore and now with this new shipping policy, I will be curtailing my purchases.  I liked to pick and choose which boxes I wanted, and most of the time, the ship dates were pretty close, but not exact.
> 
> They are pushing you to purchase more all at once - more impulse purchases - as if I wasn't already doing that!!  I could see free shipping working on your orders if you ordered 70.00 or more, but how long will they keep that  promo?  I am sure that is the next to go.


"All good things come to an end" - If there thinking this will make them more money...I really don't see that.  IMO. I will def be buying less from here and out - You know me on shipping charges @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't like buying the value boxes


out of all of the boxes I have purchased,  only 6 were in value boxes.  3 orders of 2 boxes each.

I have ordered a TON of boxes, btw.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope they come out with a monthly box then.  Because then I will just subscribe to that - lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> out of all of the boxes I have purchased,  only 6 were in value boxes.  3 orders of 2 boxes each.
> 
> I have ordered a TON of boxes, btw.


Ahhh so only 3 orders of the value boxes , yea. I haven't purchased a Value Box, I like to dibble and dabble, one box here, 10 boxes there.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

Just make a few new accounts and start shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just made a new account and bought the memebox #9 for $14,99 (with shippingcosts included)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

I just ordered the footcare box #2 for 11.99$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

Woops it's 4:40 am!! got so distracted by this memebox stuff


----------



## Jane George (Jun 19, 2014)

3:40 here and supposed to be writing but watching this and hoping my skincare box clears customs with dhl soon


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just ordered the footcare box #2 for 11.99$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me tooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "All good things come to an end" - If there thinking this will make them more money...I really don't see that. IMO. I will def be buying less from here and out - You know me on shipping charges @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We definitely joined at the perfect time ! Free points for buying boxes, promotional points , free upgrades to shipping!good times :')


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ughh, I hate the late shipping dates on the vitamin box and bubble pop box... I cant decide which one to get, I would get both, but oh maybe Ill just get both.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

yeah...well, maybe it was just a sign for me to curtail my memebox habits!!  I mean, seriously, I have a GLUT of boxes coming in July &amp; August. 

I would love a monthly subscription - I think that would help with  my addiction - lol.  Didn't someone mention many pages back, that the Korean memebox does have a monthly sub box?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

well, I opened an account to get memebox 9 because I am in LOVE with the gokul mask - I would love another one.   I won't use the BB cream or lip tint, so I will be putting that up for swap, once I get my box.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 19, 2014)

Does this mean we don't get express shipping with boxes that aren't in the "value" boxes? In other words?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Does this mean we don't get express shipping with boxes that aren't in the "value" boxes? In other words?


I think they are trying to get all of the boxes that ship out close together in a value set.  So, express shipping would have only happened that way anyway.

I know that my purchase of the bundle of whole grains &amp; milk was express shipping, but since I also ordered the oriental medicines in the same order (and all 3 ship out on the same date), they are sending all 3 express shipping in one package.

I am not sure how they are doing it this going forward.  I think they will have more value boxes of 2, 3 or 4 that are shipping on the same date so it should work out the same way.

what this doesn't help is if you want to purchase boxes that haven't sold out and are already shipping (like nakedboxes or luckyboxes).   And that really is bad - they should allow the same shipping costs for boxes in stock to ship immediately.

so, like if I wanted to purchase memebox 9 and the hair box, I would get hit with a $6.99 charge twice for shipping - even though they are in stock now and shipping now.  They need to rethink this one.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

So I just bought Memebox #3 for $14,99, Memebox Foot care #2 for $11,99 and memebox pomegranate for $14,99  with 3 different accounts YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So they put us under pressure and we start shopping like maniacs... maybe this gives them enough money and they'll stop this high shipping threat and it was their plan all along?

*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> scary music*


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I just bought Memebox #3 for $14,99, Memebox Foot care #2 for $11,99 and memebox pomegranate for $14,99  with 3 different accounts YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So they put us under pressure and we start shopping like maniacs... maybe this gives them enough money and they'll stop this high shipping threat and it was their plan all along?
> 
> *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> scary music*


I think they are losing money on shipping - one order, because I wanted to use memebundle3, I had to purchase another box - because one "box" was a value box of 2 (only counts as one box), the other was a box that was going to ship with the value boxes (they all had the same date) and the 3rd box was the color box - which is going standard on a different date.

I paid 6.99 for shipping on all boxes - 2 separate ship dates for those boxes.  If they would have a "smart" system, that looked at the ship dates, and put them in the proper shipping buckets - again, Amazon does this - that way, they wouldn't lose that type of money and people could pick and choose their boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 19, 2014)

In a way, I understand the $7 shipping per box, considering they ship them all separately/at different times, but I think the reason why they sell such a high volume at one time is because people stock up and save on shipping. I can't see this going very well for them. I think they'll still do fine, but there won't be as many people buying up large amounts of boxes.

The "value sets" are bothersome to me, because I'm not able to pick and choose the boxes I want. Rarely does an entire value set appeal to me.

I really love Memebox and they are kind of my favorite thing in the world right now but I definitely think this isn't a good plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they change it back or work out some sort of deal. I think they should do something where if you buy one box it's $6.99 shipping. Two boxes is $7.99, 3 is $8.99 or something like that. To charge $7 per box seems crazy.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

Hair &amp; Body ver #2 spoiler : SPA Vita Berry Shampoo &amp; Berry Treatment Set


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 19, 2014)

Got Memebox #9, unfortunately at full price because as a retail worker I hate it when people go through loopholes to get deals (even though Memebox said it was okay, I felt bad). On the plus side, my boyfriend bought it for me. On the not-so-plus side, I still feel guilty! And I had to e-mail Memebox about the billing address, which I stupidly forgot to change before clicking purchase. There's less than 20 #9's now!

I made a promise to my boyfriend to make no more purchases from Memeboxes until August. The shipping changes only helps me keep this promise. Even $6.99 for two or more boxes at once was enough to keep me from buying boxes many times.

Also VERY pleased that I didn't buy the Vita-Bath shampoo &amp; conditioner set, which I was considering. I've got H&amp;B #2 coming to me and I can't wait.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I'm gonna crash on the couch a few hours... now its 5:17 AM ...stupid memebox xD... Has anyone tips to look shiny &amp; awake in a 2 hours (without coffee etc)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just ordered the footcare box #2 for 11.99$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got it last night when it first went on sale. Should be a nice box, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 19, 2014)

seems to be through customs


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I just bought Memebox #3 for $14,99, Memebox Foot care #2 for $11,99 and memebox pomegranate for $14,99  with 3 different accounts YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So they put us under pressure and we start shopping like maniacs... maybe this gives them enough money and they'll stop this high shipping threat and it was their plan all along?
> 
> *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> scary music*


Memebox #3?!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 19, 2014)

MY TAKE ON THE SHIPPING INCREASE:

IMO, Memebox would work so well as a monthly subscription box service. 

However, I've only been buying boxes from them for less than a month, and I'm getting tons and tons of emails every day about a " special deal" and groups of boxes " with free shipping". They are pushing product on customers like crazy. More than any other e-commerce site I frequent is doing. 

This leads me to believe that they are in a different category of merchant than " subscription box services" entirely and plan to stay out of the subscription box service..

They are an overseas retailer whose products happen to be boxed up. There is nothing " monthly" about them, or even " regularly" or " recurring", the terms we use to describe a subscription service.

Since I haven't received a box from them yet, I can't say how the increased shipping will influence my decision to purchase from them, or if I will go to the package deals of multiple boxes.. I really see that as a selling technique more than anything else, but then again, I haven't tried the products to know if I want 3 or more boxes every week ( like I've been buying- oops).

The only thing I am sure of is that Memebox is NOT a subscription box and does not belong in this category of discussion at all. 
I really wish they were.. I'd not think twice about a shipping increase because of the convenience factor of the subscription service.

Can this site's owners and moderators not talk to them about curating a monthly box? I can't understand why they don't offer a recurring subscription. I know, I've said it before, but I'm serious.

GiGi


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> MY TAKE ON THE SHIPPING INCREASE:
> 
> IMO, Memebox would work so well as a monthly subscription box service.
> 
> ...


I think  there Memebox Globals are pretty much like a sub box. Its shipped once a month, but you can pay whenever for it until its out of stock or when it gets restocked. I mean its the same thing, only difference is, is they don't automatically take your money out via bank, cc on a specific date. There's something new in at every time just like any other subscription box, and I just ate wAYYY too many gingerbreaad cookies, guhh - 140 calories for 5 cookies  &gt;.&gt;


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox #3?!


WOOPS no memebox 9 xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> WOOPS no memebox 9 xD


Oh ok lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think  there Memebox Globals are pretty much like a sub box. Its shipped once a month, but you can pay whenever for it until its out of stock or when it gets restocked. I mean its the same thing, only difference is, is they don't automatically take your money out via bank, cc on a specific date. There's something new in at every time just like any other subscription box, and I just ate wAYYY too many gingerbreaad cookies, guhh


BIG Woops I'm getting 13 boxes this July, I think I need to go in rehab... so this thing with the shipping is maybe a good things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> BIG Woops I'm getting 13 boxes this July, I think I need to go in rehab... so this thing with the shipping is maybe a good things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Addiction support thread is not too far away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132320-memebox-addiction-support-thread/


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> BIG Woops I'm getting 13 boxes this July, I think I need to go in rehab... so this thing with the shipping is maybe a good things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is what I am thinking - lol

I hope I can NOT purchase any more until August and maybe just do a monthly global....  But it is SO difficult!  I love the pretties!!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 20, 2014)

I cannot keep up with the discussion anymore! But those memeboxes are going crazy. Each time I receive emails, they always have something new! I am on a no-buy starting July and no buying of Memeboxes for a year. I hope I CAN KEEP my promise!!


----------



## Taleez (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the shipping change, though slightly annoying, is legit on their part. How many boxes do we buy at once, but only pay the $6.99 shipping on one when the boxes might not be shipping at the same time and therefore not in a large box. They have probably had profit loss in that area and are just trying to remedy that part of their business. I find it annoying as a consumer who has gotten used to that, but I have also found it weird how I could by boxes for July and August and only pay to ship one. They are still going to bundle and increase the amount of bundles so that's even better cuz of the express shipping. Usually the bundle has the boxes I want anyways.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 20, 2014)

I think i might do a no buy too until after i finish editting the novel i am writing as too busy doing reviews already lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

Taleez said:


> I think the shipping change, though slightly annoying, is legit on their part. How many boxes do we buy at once, but only pay the $6.99 shipping on one when the boxes might not be shipping at the same time and therefore not in a large box. They have probably had profit loss in that area and are just trying to remedy that part of their business. I find it annoying as a consumer who has gotten used to that, but I have also found it weird how I could by boxes for July and August and only pay to ship one. They are still going to bundle and increase the amount of bundles so that's even better cuz of the express shipping. Usually the bundle has the boxes I want anyways.


I totally understand the new shipping changes - but I do think that they need to rethink the shipping charges if the boxes are available to ship now.  They should allow those boxes to be shipped out at the same time with some type of sliding increase.

if they are doing those bundles with express shipping for 6.99, surely they can do the same for the boxes that are in stock to ship now.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

I think they just have to make up for the discounts and points through shipping. It's just logical. I am not a huge hauler (never bought like 5 boxes at once), so it is okay... furthermore people are buying from separate accounts anyways, so they are already paying $6.99 per box.

I just hope value sets include boxes that doesn't ship at the same time too...but what are the chances that they will implement that, right? This country does not accept shipment of more than a certain value, so I don't think I (nor memebox) can fool the customs into thinking that 3 superboxes are just $30...


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> MY TAKE ON THE SHIPPING INCREASE:
> 
> IMO, Memebox would work so well as a monthly subscription box service.
> 
> ...


The reason why they don't do a subscription service is because they make WAY more money not doing it. They've always wanted to stand out from the crowd, and they wanted to take the great parts of a subscription and amplify it. While memebox does have a shop of regular items, they are essentially a mystery box store. The fun of a subscription is the not-knowing what could be inside. That is also what makes it addicting. Memebox continuously sends us new and interesting products and the boxes are always worth their price and then some. They have the perfect formula for churning out box after box, and we'll always keep buying them because of the mystery, and because we know it's going to be a great box and we don't want to miss out.

Why cut their profits when they can keep doing things the way they are and make a TON more money. Having a subscription in addition to what they're already doing would be nice, IE: making the memebox globals once a month and on auto-delivery option, but I think that setting up a subscription with a recurring shipment to specific people would be even more confusing on top of all of their dang pre-ordering that goes on lol. I think they just found what works for them and are running with it.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jun 20, 2014)

well their shipping change prompted me to instantly buy 3 boxes I'd been eyeing before the rate increases... so it's a brilliant marketing ploy in the very short term.

I'm not sure if I will continue to buy memeboxes in the future.  I'm in California, so I already get hit with sales tax- shipping for each box on top of that will be overkill.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> In a way, I understand the $7 shipping per box, considering they ship them all separately/at different times, but I think the reason why they sell such a high volume at one time is because people stock up and save on shipping. I can't see this going very well for them. I think they'll still do fine, but there won't be as many people buying up large amounts of boxes.
> 
> The "value sets" are bothersome to me, because I'm not able to pick and choose the boxes I want. Rarely does an entire value set appeal to me.
> 
> I really love Memebox and they are kind of my favorite thing in the world right now but I definitely think this isn't a good plan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they change it back or work out some sort of deal. I think they should do something where if you buy one box it's $6.99 shipping. Two boxes is $7.99, 3 is $8.99 or something like that. To charge $7 per box seems crazy.


i can also understand if you could say choose a value box of ANY$23 BOX SIMPLY write the box name in the notes section, or choose $32 SUPERBOX X3 . YOU COULD THEN ADD SAY a luckybox ,a global box and a naked box , that would be more appealing.i think memebox may lose money doing this with the shipping. to be fair i use my points so in effect that cancels shipping cost off,but i know many subscribers /memebers have been paying standard post and memebox have sent their boxes express each time at no extra cost ,so that is not fair to the majority in most countries who have basically been helping others get their boxes way faster, this practice memebox should of stopped first of all.it also makes sense why all the boxes have all gone back up for sale again after being sold out.i also think more people will be jumping over for codes more and also waiting for a box set value pack that they want with maybe the odd one going for gifts or giveaways or ebay more, it will be interesting how this works next month with new boxes , of course I'm sure if people are struggling we will let the know about it and they many sort it .but i suppose they need to try it out first.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> well their shipping change prompted me to instantly buy 3 boxes I'd been eyeing before the rate increases... so it's a brilliant marketing ploy in the very short term.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will continue to buy memeboxes in the future. I'm in California, so I already get hit with sales tax- shipping for each box on top of that will be overkill.


Yes! Yes Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was eyeing one the value boxes but taxes was like $7 and plus shipping is crazy


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 20, 2014)

iPretty949 said:


> I cannot keep up with the discussion anymore! But those memeboxes are going crazy. Each time I receive emails, they always have something new! I am on a no-buy starting July and no buying of Memeboxes for a year. I hope I CAN KEEP my promise!!


good luck with that promise,lol, as long as you know promises are made to be broken and by august the fall boxes and winter boxes will be up lol, and september the next bundle for boxes 17-23 global.it will be hard saying no


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

I totally forgotten that they have taxes for US members until you girls mentioned it. Oh well...just hope for more points then..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

On another story: Came back to a huge lot of stuffs in my pigeon hole and omg I am in cosmetics heaven *tears of joy*


----------



## Jane George (Jun 20, 2014)

yaya recieved my memebox total skincare set. the tosowoong brush is really nice.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

Just a questions guys. Do they really allow multiple accounts? Cause 10 points each acc is tempting to me. Seen some of you done it. Just wondering...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I never thought about that... If I buy "value boxes" Ill probably be hit with custom charges....


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 20, 2014)

Whaaaaa! I missed out on 9. I wanted that Gokmul mask. I wonder if it will be in the grains box? (Super crossing my fingers)


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Just a questions guys. Do they really allow multiple accounts? Cause 10 points each acc is tempting to me. Seen some of you done it. Just wondering...


They at least don't state anything about not allowing it.  You just need a new email address.  However with the new VIP thing (which they have yet to explain) it may discourage splitting up spending like that.  All of this being said I have 2 extra accounts because points.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

2 points vs 10 points (new account for the month of June?) + you can use the coupons on a new account.  It is a bit lopsided right now! lol

memebox should allow the reuse of coupons for the month that they are released in, as many times as a member wants.   My suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, boy. I'm in trouble!  I've avoided the Memebox bandwagon up until yesterday, and now I've drained my PayPal balance within the last 24 hours! 

I'm totally going to blame biancardi!  I stumbled across your blog while looking for reviews for another brand...don't even remember what now...Memebox induced amesia, LOL!  Anyway, I started with the Detox Superbox using one of the current coupon codes and the 10 points for a new account. Then I kept thinking about the Bubble Pop Superbox because I wanted to try that O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser (assuming that might be in there), and I got sucked into the Value box with that and the Mask Box #4. 

So...now I have three boxes on their way...eventually...and I'm seriously thinking about the Footcare 2 Superbox (but I'd have to buy 2 because my hubby would totally steal those foot peel masks, if we got those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

At least for now the only other thing that would suck me into another purchase would be a new Luckybox, or something with the Bounce Cheese Cream in it...I am really intrigued by this...so wish I had gotten Luckybox #5! 

BTW...how often do they offer new Luckyboxes?  Do they ever restock them?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, boy. I'm in trouble!  I've avoided the Memebox bandwagon up until yesterday, and now I've drained my PayPal balance within the last 24 hours!
> 
> I'm totally going to blame biancardi!  I stumbled across your blog while looking for reviews for another brand...don't even remember what now...Memebox induced amesia, LOL!  Anyway, I started with the Detox Superbox using one of the current coupon codes and the 10 points for a new account. Then I kept thinking about the Bubble Pop Superbox because I wanted to try that O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser (assuming that might be in there), and I got sucked into the Value box with that and the Mask Box #4.
> 
> ...


haha!!   I am glad to have helped your addiction!!  Sharing the love and all!

I know that luckybox 5 was out of stock and then came back into stock, and that is when I got it....

That is a great box, btw - I have a couple of friends who saw my box and ordered it too.  I hope they restock some of their more popular boxes, as I would love to get the mini memebox #3.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @Bunbunny  What fifty masks set?    Can you post a link?  I cannot find that set on memebox


http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/hydro-collagen-mask-50-masks#.U6Q-crHb750

From what I understand, they come in one giant resealable bag, so you have to use them up sooner rather than later. I don't mind, I love making masks a part of my normal routine. Only thing I'm worried about now is the customs charges, but since my total order was only $51 hopefully it'll just go under the radar...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Bunbunny thank you for the link!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/hydro-collagen-mask-50-masks#.U6Q-crHb750
> 
> From what I understand, they come in one giant resealable bag, so you have to use them up sooner rather than later. I don't mind, I love making masks a part of my normal routine. Only thing I'm worried about now is the customs charges, but since my total order was only $51 hopefully it'll just go under the radar...


Ohhh those! 

Sometimes memebox mark them as 'gift' so might not be a problem...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

I've entered the Meme addict page!

Wanna see how crazy I am...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132320-memebox-addiction-support-thread/page-4

How crazy are you?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Memebox has a survey where you can earn 1 memepoint, check your emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the point will be added to your account June 26th... a long time to wait for 1 point LOL


----------



## Andi B (Jun 20, 2014)

Quick question....their points program isn't really clear for this newbie...do they only give you points for buying certain boxes?  Or do you have to wait for a while before they show up? 

I haven't received any other than my "welcome" points, and I'm confused because I keep reading posts that make it sound like Memebox is "showering" other people with points!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

@@Andi B - they give points in the following manner

when you register

when you purchase certain boxes (it will state it in the description)

they give you points for a certain time period (24 to 72 hours) and then they expire

if they make a mistake on an order (delayed shipping, spoiler that was released couldn't be added to the box afterall)

it seems now they are giving points for contests and things, but I don't get showered with points - when I first started, they had a few weeks in a row where they gave everyone points for a limited time period, but not that much anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

testing post...ignore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Quick question....their points program isn't really clear for this newbie...do they only give you points for buying certain boxes? Or do you have to wait for a while before they show up?
> 
> I haven't received any other than my "welcome" points, and I'm confused because I keep reading posts that make it sound like Memebox is "showering" other people with points!


We used to get showered with points at the beginning! Not so much anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox has a survey where you can earn 1 memepoint, check your emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the point will be added to your account June 26th... a long time to wait for 1 point LOL


that's weird I didn't got any mail.... I'm going in protest for that 1 memepoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## Andi B (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks @@biancardi and @@sharksoul24 !  There's nothing else I really want right now, but I will definitely pay attention to this if something new catches my eye!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> that's weird I didn't got any mail.... I'm going in protest for that 1 memepoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


I didn't get an email either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get an email either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that was for those who bought the memebox #9. It was a survey for Gokmul masque if I remembered correctly.


----------



## Sara Faas (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think that was for those who bought the memebox #9. It was a survey for Gokmul masque if I remembered correctly.


That makes me even sadder that I missed box 9 and the Gokmul!!!!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

galsara said:


> That makes me even sadder that I missed box 9 and the Gokmul!!!!!


Oh dear...I hope you will get it in a restock/luckybox/nakedbox somehow. Have you gotten the next regular memebox (#12)?


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG! I told you guys not buy box 9 until I did! Lucky for me I didn't trust you and bought it yesterday before my paycheck hit the bank. *thankyoupaypal*  So glad I did 'cause that sucker flew off the virtual shelf. Now I just need #8 to come back and I'll be a very happy lady.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think that was for those who bought the memebox #9. It was a survey for Gokmul masque if I remembered correctly.


I just bought memebox 9 - lol

I swapped for the Gokmul mask eariler and I LOVE it.  That is why I purchased 9 the other day, because I think that mask is just really amazing.  I wanted another one! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think that was for those who bought the memebox #9. It was a survey for Gokmul masque if I remembered correctly.


It was a survey for

Kocostar Nail Therapy featured in Mini #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

well, darn, can they send me a survey for the green tea box?  cause I will give them an earful!! lol

I like all of the products except the hand cream, which I swapped for the Gokmul mask (swoons..) but it was a really low priced box for a superbox


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

tiny test.. ignore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

delete?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It was a survey for
> 
> Kocostar Nail Therapy featured in Mini #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get that one...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty sure I have like 6 of those masks.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm fighting with myself, on weather or not I should order Nakedbox #23 uhhh. Its my BD weekend, so maybe I should.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm fighting with myself, on weather or not I should order Nakedbox #23 uhhh. Its my BD weekend, so maybe I should.


You should!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 20, 2014)

I've had 7 emails for surveys . I'm now reading up the luxxy has too. It all happens while I'm at work . Lol so much to catch up on too . And how to set up a giveaway on my blog is getting me nowhere in things I should be doing.

@ buy the naked box doo itt


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm fighting with myself, on weather or not I should order Nakedbox #23 uhhh. Its my BD weekend, so maybe I should.


why do you want the naked box 23?   I would choose 21 because you get awesome products.. the tint is awesome, the essence is to die for, the cc ream is good and the eye serum is super soft!  the soap i don't know...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also you should just buy any box you like because it's gona be your bd


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

@ Erm, gurl, you are like initiator of addiction thread. But heck..BD *is* legit reason.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm fighting with myself, on weather or not I should order Nakedbox #23 uhhh. Its my BD weekend, so maybe I should.


Oh, all that pore stuff looks so good - do it!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks @@Lorna ljblog you are right.  I just got em emails! I logged in my memebox account and checked, the gokmul survey points lasted between 12-19 May? Which means these might also expire...

Oh well, surprise points are better than none at all.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

I am want to buuuuuy but I don't what!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, GOD DO I WANT TO WIN THAT INSTAGRAM CONTEST!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Also, GOD DO I WANT TO WIN THAT INSTAGRAM CONTEST!


me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> need to take a picture but there is no sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

YEAAA! I asked for a K-POP box and GOT IT!!! *purchase asap*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Did you check the 2 latest boxes; the OMG and the K-Style box!!! I'm gonna love love love the K-Style box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/hydro-collagen-mask-50-masks#.U6Q-crHb750
> 
> From what I understand, they come in one giant resealable bag, so you have to use them up sooner rather than later. I don't mind, I love making masks a part of my normal routine. Only thing I'm worried about now is the customs charges, but since my total order was only $51 hopefully it'll just go under the radar...


I purchased those masks a while back. They are GREAT. It's a fantastic value.

You can also leave the bag in the fridge if you want a cooling mask for summer.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh man! I said the foot care box was going to be my last box but.....the K-Style is a must Dx


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 20, 2014)

LOL what are these new boxes: OMG Box and K-Style Cosmetics?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I know, but I think they updated their fan page last night &amp; now the review button is gone.
> 
> @@eugiegenie you are just too adorable! Love your videos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks for the support!! i think i'm actually getting better at these videos now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Does any one know the official font they use for the word "MEMEBOX" ??


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

K style is inspired by korean k-pop groups - their makeup ^^


----------



## OiiO (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm obsessed with weird skincare trends, so I bought the OMG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no self control!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm obsessed with weird skincare trends, so I bought the OMG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no self control!


Yaaa I think this is the one I am going for. Love it + I missed out on the snail box so they reeled me in with that.


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 20, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm obsessed with weird skincare trends, so I bought the OMG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no self control!


its a shame I won't be in the country to receive this. So can't buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been resisting all the other boxes.....but it got me with the OMG box!!!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## veritazy (Jun 20, 2014)

haha glad you girls are on the same page~ The OMG box reminds me of the 'weird box' someone suggested on the Suggestion thread. They are definitely listening (or in this case, reading)!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

YAY NEW BOXES!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

I had to pick up not one but two of the OMG box!

This is the box I have been hoping for......!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha glad you girls are on the same page~ The OMG box reminds me of the 'weird box' someone suggested on the Suggestion thread. They are definitely listening (or in this case, reading)!


Yep. The Weird box was on my suggestion list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So happy!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah, of course they do a value set with the two new boxes and the one other box I've already gotten (zero cosmetics)... and now I'm on a Memebox no buy, so... guess I'll live vicariously through all of you! I love the Korean makeup look a lot so it's too bad that I'm going to skip this one. But so few of the BB creams they've sent out work for my skin, so maybe it's not a huge loss. I've already got a million Tony Moly lip tints for the gradient effect, and I'm not 100% down with the white eyeliner effect anyway. (Look at me rationalizing my no-buy, haha...)

I'm guessing there will be a BB/CC cream, lip tint, white eyeliner, blush, and concealer in the K-box.

I don't know why, but I feel like there's going to be either a placenta (from an animal, not a human!!!) or bird's nest item in the OMG box. At least, I really hope so. Just to see what the reactions are.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm gonna wait for what tommorow brings before using lal my coupons and points. maybe I can combine the K-style box to another awesome box!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Something you may want to know about the silk cocoon balls (OMG box named them) 

_Did you know that these lovely cocoon balls they are talking about are getting obtained by boiling caterpillars alive just like lobsters and then cut open the cocoon and empty them out and let them dry,, put them in a bag and send them to us... this is also the first step of making Silk (clothing etc)_

_Thought maybe you should know, I found this out yesterday. We here in The Netherlands have a rule that animals can not be hurt in the process of making skincare &amp; makeup stuff_

_Well a silk caterpillars is an animal and that is killed for beauty stuff.. if you would eat them (ew!) then the rule isn't valid._


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ah, of course they do a value set with the two new boxes and the one other box I've already gotten (zero cosmetics)... and now I'm on a Memebox no buy, so... guess I'll live vicariously through all of you! I love the Korean makeup look a lot so it's too bad that I'm going to skip this one. But so few of the BB creams they've sent out work for my skin, so maybe it's not a huge loss. I've already got a million Tony Moly lip tints for the gradient effect, and I'm not 100% down with the white eyeliner effect anyway. (Look at me rationalizing my no-buy, haha...)
> 
> I'm guessing there will be a BB/CC cream, lip tint, white eyeliner, blush, and concealer in the K-box.
> 
> I don't know why, but I feel like there's going to be either a placenta (from an animal, not a human!!!) or bird's nest item in the OMG box. At least, I really hope so. Just to see what the reactions are.


Just thinking that they might be another Tony Moly lip tint on this box scares me XD


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like there's going to be either a placenta (from an animal, not a human!!!) or bird's nest item in the OMG box. At least, I really hope so. Just to see what the reactions are.


Bring it on!

Actually bird droppings are a new old trend. The Giesha's used to use powdered bird droppings on their skin. And today some spa's have "Nightingale facials".


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 20, 2014)

Yay, I couldn´t resist the OMG box. Got it!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 20, 2014)

Make sure you buy all the boxes you want by June 23!!  Thats when they raise the shipping price to $6.99 PER BOX!

Gack!!

I'm waiting til Sunday to see if they have any new boxes and then I am buying them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 20, 2014)

I ordered both too. We must keep suggesting boxes girls, it's really working^^


----------



## flushblush (Jun 20, 2014)

I really want the OMG box. Like, really. I've been buying a lot lately though, so I'll probably sit out this round, see what crazy products you gals get, and perhaps buy version 2 if there is one.

Hope hope hoping for a Cute Box next; I'd shell out for that with no hesitation.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I ordered both too. We must keep suggesting boxes girls, it's really working^^


The are listening so closely, I am almost tempted to send them a bill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha glad you girls are on the same page~ The OMG box reminds me of the 'weird box' someone suggested on the Suggestion thread. They are definitely listening (or in this case, reading)!


Haha, yep! Send all the snake oil, pixie dust and unicorn tears my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I really want the OMG box. Like, really. I've been buying a lot lately though, so I'll probably sit out this round, see what crazy products you gals get, and perhaps buy version 2 if there is one.
> 
> Hope hope hoping for a Cute Box next; I'd shell out for that with no hesitation.


A cute box would be amazing!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG - I NEED that OMG box!! lol


----------



## OiiO (Jun 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> A cute box would be amazing!


Ohh, yes, I would love an Aegyo-themed box. It's so fun to experience pop culture of other countries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ohh, yes, I would love an Aegyo-themed box. It's so fun to experience pop culture of other countries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Memebox Superbox #17 Gangnam style was kind of like that with the liners to create aegyo sal eyes and a cute tint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG seems to be really creazy, I want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

Soooo ya, I'm getting that OMG box. Is it August yet???


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

Tomorrow it's  mid summer and it's grey and rainy out here! Where is the sun, I also want August, for more memeboxes and sunny days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

That OMG box is issuing me a challenge! And I accept!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

I am caving here with the OMG box....lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it so cool that I've found this forum to chat with all of you memeaddicts! &lt;3

It was a fun day! Hopefully more boxes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sweet dreams or have a great day!

xoxo


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

got it!! damn you memebox!  I have to try the weird.  lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think it so cool that I've found this forum to chat with all of you memeaddicts! &lt;3
> 
> It was a fun day! Hopefully more boxes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I am glad you found us!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

Ohhh, logged onto FB after a lonnnng day to find I won that review contest!! Wheeee extra 7 points to play with muahaha


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh, logged onto FB after a lonnnng day to find I won that review contest!! Wheeee extra 7 points to play with muahaha


fantastic!!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 20, 2014)

Bought these:

Cooling Care + At Home bundle

OMG + K Cosmetics bundle

Pomegranate box

Okay, no more memebox buying! I exceeded my limit for boxes in august. XD (I'm trying to have a limit of 2 per month from now on...) I guess I'll wait for september boxes. e--e

I also placed a $200 order with Candysan~ All these purchases were celebrating getting my acceptance back to school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> now the fun part of submitting all my lab work, etc.... ugh.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 20, 2014)

If I don't get perfume for my Netherlands in the OMG box, count me sorely disappointed.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

Hold up y'all!! MEMEBOXKIIP seems to be $10 off now??


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hold up y'all!! MEMEBOXKIIP seems to be $10 off now??


Just saw that while trying to buy the KSTYLE box! And checked out quick before they change their minds xD


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

@@sharksoul24 bahah same here!! TY Meme gods!! Made getting the OMG box that much easier &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

NO, I will NOT BUY the K-style thing. I don't know what it is and I don't WANT it. lol


----------



## flynt (Jun 20, 2014)

Hmmm....The change in the coupon code is def making me think of making a purchase.  I'm thinking about getting one of the value sets but I'm not sure. Someone should help me decide what to buy.

-OMG + K style: I love weird skincare but I'm a bit hesitant on the K style box because I've had mixed results with Korean makeup

-Pomegranate + Detox or Foot Care:  Pomegranate sounds cool.  I would have been okay with detox if it was just pore degunking but "Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!" sounds like bs.  I'm already getting Foot Care 1 so I don't know if I really need another foot care box (I just really want peeling masks).

-JUST BUY ONE BOX: This would be the rational thing to do.  Bubbles or pomegranate.

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn them! I couldn't resist the OMG box. But I got it for 9.99 so it's okay. The wait is gonna kill me though, I want it nooooooow!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2014)

flynt said:


> Hmmm....The change in the coupon code is def making me think of making a purchase.  I'm thinking about getting one of the value sets but I'm not sure. Someone should help me decide what to buy.
> 
> -OMG + K style: I love weird skincare but I'm a bit hesitant on the K style box because I've had mixed results with Korean makeup
> 
> ...


I love foot products - scrubs, lotions and I bet they would have another foot mask.  I am obsessed with my feet and making them nice &amp; smooth, so I would do the value box of foot care 2 &amp; pomegranate.

but I am a fine one to talk - I got (over the past week) all of those boxes except the K-style, cause I have way too much makeup.


----------



## amidea (Jun 21, 2014)

i had no chance of resisting the OMG box.  nothing intrigues me more than funky beauty products - if they turned this into a whole another category of boxes i'd be such a happy camper! now how do i get my box NOW....


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jun 21, 2014)

Argh!  I made a list of all of the Memeboxes I've purchased and I need to make my way over to the addiction forum.  I wish they would restock the Honey box before the 23rd.  I missed out on that one.  I'm so happy I was able to purchase #9, Hair and Body and the Nakedbox #22 before they sold out.  They went super fast!  I would have missed out if not for you wonderful ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will say that with the purchase of all these boxes skin care has become a daily routine that I never miss so my skin has benefited from my addiction.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Also, GOD DO I WANT TO WIN THAT INSTAGRAM CONTEST!


I haven't actually entered this yet (but I'm going to!), but I just checked my phone and Memebox randomly liked ALL of my Memebox pictures on Instagram, like all the way back to March. :blink:  So weird!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the coupon info - the OMG box is now mine mwahahahaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

Ummm I may or may not have just opened up new accounts and used the $10 code to get the OMG box &amp; Global box 14 for $9.99 each. Probably not the most legit thing ever, but they can cancel the orders if they really want to. 

Still torn on whether I want the K-Pop box or not. (I probably do, huh?)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

So I thought about placing one last order on one of those extra accounts and was going to get the OMG box and then I decided not to and to just save those points for something else. Then I saw what was happening with the promo code and changed my mind and had to have it. Then as I was about to check out, I thought about the placenta and panicked and decided that I really wanted to get a global memebox instead since I have yet to get any of those other than the #9 restock that just happened. Went to buy #14 and it was sold out. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> So I thought about placing one last order on one of those extra accounts and was going to get the OMG box and then I decided not to and to just save those points for something else. Then I saw what was happening with the promo code and changed my mind and had to have it. Then as I was about to check out, I thought about the placenta and panicked and decided that I really wanted to get a global memebox instead since I have yet to get any of those other than the #9 restock that just happened. Went to buy #14 and it was sold out. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


I bet they'll put #15 out soon if #14 is sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I bet they'll put #15 out soon if #14 is sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what I'm hoping! Hopefully before that code stops working.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> That's what I'm hoping! Hopefully before that code stops working.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah, I know! I thought about waiting for #15 too, but bought something else just in case the code stops working.

Admittedly, if the code is still working when #15 comes out I'll probably buy that one too lol


----------



## Jane George (Jun 21, 2014)

have unscribed from the newsletter and i am hoping that that will stop me buying atm


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 21, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, I know! I thought about waiting for #15 too, but bought something else just in case the code stops working.
> 
> Admittedly, if the code is still working when #15 comes out I'll probably buy that one too lol


It's so addicting! I really should be on a no buy, but I just keep wanting things lol. I figure with codes and points, I'm only paying $9.99 for this box... that's nothing! And then they all add up and I see my credit card balance.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think I missed something! What code is everyone talking about?! TIA


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh, logged onto FB after a lonnnng day to find I won that review contest!! Wheeee extra 7 points to play with muahaha


Congratulations!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

Before using that code .. maybe they work on Saturdays and send us a new newsletter with more new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Done buying boxes, Ive purchased everyone on the site Lol. enough.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Done buying boxes, Ive purchased everyone on the site Lol. enough.


I know the feeling!!


----------



## yunii (Jun 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Done buying boxes, Ive purchased everyone on the site Lol. enough.


I feel the same way. I was so good at not buying memebox this week but as soon as the promo code changed from 5 to 10, I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

I've buyed way too much lately too.. Over 10 in under two weeks.. zz! But the promo code were to tempting to avoid xD


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

I feel like I need to pick up a box..but the whole of August I will not be at my current home. Got a placement to work somewhere for awhile..gosh.

I think I will wait and see if there are boxes for the end of August..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jun 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I feel like I need to pick up a box..but the whole of August I will not be at my current home. Got a placement to work somewhere for awhile..gosh.
> 
> I think I will wait and see if there are boxes for the end of August..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why not ship it to your placement?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

@@veritazy how about shipping it to a friend's house while you are away?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 21, 2014)

I feel I should make use of my points and the code and get a box. But there isn't any I really like that I haven't bought already... I wanted OMG box but I read about all the weird natural ingredients that some Korean cosmetics include and freaked out! I don't think I'm brave enough.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

@@yunii I haven't confirm my accommodation yet. I think it takes a bit of getting use to the place and need to investigate the nearest post office as well..

@@biancardi my housemates will be going back to their home country. I will try think about options..*sigh*


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 21, 2014)

i got my friend addicted to memeboxes too....she bought the herbal box and detox box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@yunii I haven't confirm my accommodation yet. I think it takes a bit of getting use to the place and need to investigate the nearest post office as well..
> 
> @@biancardi my housemates will be going back to their home country. I will try think about options..*sigh*


do you have any other friends who don't live with you that could accept the package on your behalf?  I believe you can ship your boxes to another address per order.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do you have any other friends who don't live with you that could accept the package on your behalf?  I believe you can ship your boxes to another address per order.


Yup! Thanks for the suggestion. I am asking around. Hahah only those who know my shopaholic habits can do that. :blush:  

I always post my boxes under my housemate's name anyways. (always out to clinic early morning, so can't sign for them myself) She actually sign too much of my parcels that she herself became enabled.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 21, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> I think I missed something! What code is everyone talking about?! TIA


It's back a page...MEMEBOXKIIP


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 21, 2014)

OHMAHGASH! just bought 5 boxes! no more after the 23rd!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Stocked up lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 21, 2014)

Wondering, where do you keep all the boxes? My neighbour looked weird at me when I went to the trash can with like 15 of these week back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have room for all these boxes..


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I feel I should make use of my points and the code and get a box. But there isn't any I really like that I haven't bought already... I wanted OMG box but I read about all the weird natural ingredients that some Korean cosmetics include and freaked out! I don't think I'm brave enough.


of what weird ingredients are you speaking... snail, bee venom ?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

Girl's I'm gonna buy more Memeboxes!! 50 + ? = ?

Any advice of what boxes I should buy more?

(K-Style &amp; OMG are already on the shopping list)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 21, 2014)

OH no it's sold out!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 21, 2014)

I use them for sending trades to other MUT ladies. Keeping them in the family so to speak.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Wondering, where do you keep all the boxes? My neighbour looked weird at me when I went to the trash can with like 15 of these week back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have room for all these boxes..


I actually use them to segment my drawer space so that I can sort out lip stuff, eye stuff, skincare, etc. Did throw out some of the bend/damaged ones. Loving the bubble wraps! I use them to pack stuff for travel. (eg miniature wines, ceramic souvenirs, leakable lotions...)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Stocked up lol





Theblondeangel said:


> Wondering, where do you keep all the boxes? My neighbour looked weird at me when I went to the trash can with like 15 of these week back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have room for all these boxes..


Well, so far I only had 3 of them - lol. I used one of them to send a package...

I probably will recycle my pretty pink boxes when they start flooding in.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 21, 2014)

I have boxes all over the house. I need to be more organized! I haven't thrown any boxes away , they are too cute! I also saved some of the bubble wraps, I dunno maybe I'll need them someday.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 21, 2014)

They need to add some new boxes! There running low lol


----------



## yunii (Jun 21, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> It's back a page...MEMEBOXKIIP


Can we use that code more than once?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 21, 2014)

I didnt resist and I did the $10 code.  I hadn't used it yet but if its a mistake I wanted to make sure I took full advantage!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 21, 2014)

I send my boxes to recycling along with all the boxes from other sub.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 22, 2014)

Secretly wishing for something like F Cup cookies in the OMG box.  :blink: It's so weird. XD I know they won't put a food item in there, but it is at least somehow questionably related to beauty. And it does make me go OMG.

It's Japanese, but they sent Japanese lip masks before!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> of what weird ingredients are you speaking... snail, bee venom ?


Nah, those are not sth I'd be afraid of. But there's stuff like bird nests, bird poo, bull semen, horse placenta... Not that I want to discourage anyone, I hope they won't put things like that in there!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Nah, those are not sth I'd be afraid of. But there's stuff like bird nests, bird poo, bull semen, horse placenta... Not that I want to discourage anyone, I hope they won't put things like that in there!


I hope they wont put anything in the box, that's in vain in pain from an animal.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

i wouldn't be surprised by the placenta being in there...


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 22, 2014)

I was horrified to see placenta in one of my products but when I looked it up it turned out to be plant placenta.  I guess I didn't know plants had placenta?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 22, 2014)

I ordered OMG for $10 because I really want one of those baby foot peel masks, and OMG seemed like a good bet. I was torn between foot care #2 and OMG, but since OMG was on sale I figured the value would be higher.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

pretty sure placenta are limited to mammals. not 100% though


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> pretty sure placenta are limited to mammals. not 100% though


PLant placenta as well. I read about it, and no animals are harmed from farming placenta.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> PLant placenta as well. I read about it, and no animals are harmed from farming placenta.


its a bi product of giving birth. a waste product so surely using it is better than discarding


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 22, 2014)

http://www.annagaspi.asia/p/plant-placenta-faq.html?m=1. Interesting article about plant placenta in korean make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

if they include a stem cell serum in the omg box i might cry


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 22, 2014)

As a blogger, I HAD to get the "OMG" box. I feel like it'll be a very interesting unboxing! I have used the cocoon peeling silk balls and the snail creams and all kinds of weird stuff so I'm totally game for anything. Bring it on Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Decided to get the OMG box after all because I can handle placenta if it's from plants haha.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

i got it too, because i am a bad girl... and i am curious.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 22, 2014)

my best friend is in singapore right now, i asked her to find the weirdest beauty things she could to bring back. Will see how that compares to the OMG box


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

show us when you receive please.  Personally, i am in love with stem cell serums.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Secretly wishing for something like F Cup cookies in the OMG box.  :blink: It's so weird. XD I know they won't put a food item in there, but it is at least somehow questionably related to beauty. And it does make me go OMG.
> 
> It's Japanese, but they sent Japanese lip masks before!


LOL I almost bought a pack on sasa.com! Just for the fun factor, but saw a review and its a money pit.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

for those who ordered Memebox Office Essentials, have you gotten shipping yet? I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

not yet and not got hair and body either. maybe monday


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who ordered Memebox Office Essentials, have you gotten shipping yet? I haven't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nope, not yet


----------



## yunii (Jun 22, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Secretly wishing for something like F Cup cookies in the OMG box. :blink: It's so weird. XD I know they won't put a food item in there, but it is at least somehow questionably related to beauty. And it does make me go OMG.
> 
> It's Japanese, but they sent Japanese lip masks before!


When I saw that box of cooking in the forum, I was like ....................


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> When I saw that box of cooking in the forum, I was like ....................


i need Acup cookies personally


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

I do not NEED bigger breasts!!


----------



## flynt (Jun 22, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> my best friend is in singapore right now, i asked her to find the weirdest beauty things she could to bring back. Will see how that compares to the OMG box


When I was in Singapore I think the weirdest thing I saw was nipple dye.  And it was sold at pretty much every drugstore.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

flynt said:


> When I was in Singapore I think the weirdest thing I saw was nipple dye.  And it was sold at pretty much every drugstore.


lol. To make for the rose-y colored nipples? Oh boy!!

I looked this up....http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-6-most-ridiculous-products-ever-made-boobs_p2/

I love this quote - and it is so true

"As we established earlier, our society tends to rank nipples somewhere between Cthulhu and the Taliban on our "things we don't want to encounter on a trip to the mall" scale."


----------



## flushblush (Jun 22, 2014)

flynt said:


> When I was in Singapore I think the weirdest thing I saw was nipple dye.  And it was sold at pretty much every drugstore.


I've actually read that BeneTint was originally created as a nipple tint for burlesque dancers!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol. To make for the rose-y colored nipples? Oh boy!!
> 
> I looked this up....http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-6-most-ridiculous-products-ever-made-boobs_p2/
> 
> ...


Nipple tints lmao oh wow


----------



## Jane George (Jun 22, 2014)

I will never look at my benetint the same way again


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

well, I do hope that the OMG box does not have nipple tints or dyes.

that is something I can live without!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Spoiler











LOL My niece made me this cake for my bd, she's only 13.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy birthday @ ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've actually read that BeneTint was originally created as a nipple tint for burlesque dancers!


OMG, that is amazing/hysterical/wonderful. I almost wish I still had some BeneTint just to test for ~science~!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 22, 2014)

does anyone know where i can get the CP-1 Ceramide Treatment Protein Repair Systems online? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

@ Happy Birthday!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 22, 2014)

@ HAPPY BIRTHDAY   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy birthday @!! That cake is awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone know where i can get the CP-1 Ceramide Treatment Protein Repair Systems online? thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Groupon has it for the hong kong area (but you have to pick it up - order on line, pick up at their center)

http://www.groupon.hk/deals/beauty/cp-1-ceramide-treatment-protein-repair-systems-1/718507496?CID=HK_AFF_5600_225_5383_1&amp;nlp&amp;utm_source=GPN&amp;utm_medium=afl&amp;utm_campaign=200078

other sites I found (I haven't personally used them)

1plus1-kr.com looks like they ship worldwide

http://1plus1-kr.com/index.php?route=product/product&amp;product_id=84


----------



## flushblush (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy happy birthday, @!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy birthday LuxxyLuxx   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a wonderful cake. I enjoy your day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm back! (my comments were hold by the moderators)

I really hope they don't put dirty or sad stuff in our OMG box. I hope we get nice organic, natural or animal friendly products.

(or they get honest bad review)

So what have you girls been doing this Sunday?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&lt;3


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 22, 2014)

@@biancardi thanks for the info!! i saw the groupon before, but unfortunately i live quite far away from the pickup location (and with my growing belly, i don't really want to travel that far for them)...so i had a look at the oneplusone website and they have this discount thing so YAY i will continue to have nice hair    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

why doesn't the memeshop always sell the items they provide in their memeboxes? it's so hard to find items sometimes   :blush:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 22, 2014)

My mother just ordered her first memebox!! I explained the points and walked her through the process and she is thrilled that she will be getting her foot care box for only the shipping cost (her referral points have not yet been credited, but she can always use those later as I am sure she will also fall in love with the products--she has already been using some of the spare items from my boxes).


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 22, 2014)

i can't believe my hubby actually asked me to get more memeboxes....and said that he would sponsor me too LOL (hahaha just to make my last miserable months of being a pregnant lady, happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## veritazy (Jun 22, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thats so sweet!!

@LuxxyLuxx happy birthday, hun!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i can't believe my hubby actually asked me to get more memeboxes....and said that he would sponsor me too LOL (hahaha just to make my last miserable months of being a pregnant lady, happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


he is a keeper!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i can't believe my hubby actually asked me to get more memeboxes....and said that he would sponsor me too LOL (hahaha just to make my last miserable months of being a pregnant lady, happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


awww that's soo cute!! oooh you're pregnant, do you already know if it's gonna be a boy or a girl?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i can't believe my hubby actually asked me to get more memeboxes....and said that he would sponsor me too LOL (hahaha just to make my last miserable months of being a pregnant lady, happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Funny hey! My fiance' is always excited when I get my boxes at the door!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 22, 2014)

@ Happy birthday!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 22, 2014)

Such a happy thread!!!!


----------



## zentea (Jun 22, 2014)

Soon the Global Edition #12 will be shipping!! Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wonder what'll be in it?

I also really want a spoiler for Foot Care #1! I hope there's a peeling mask in it. I swear that's the only thing that'll save my poor feet.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2014)

zentea said:


> Soon the Global Edition #12 will be shipping!! Can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wonder what'll be in it?
> 
> I also really want a spoiler for Foot Care #1! I hope there's a peeling mask in it. I swear that's the only thing that'll save my poor feet.


me too (on the foot care spoiler). I broke down and bought a foot peeling mask and just did it this afternoon. I wonder if summer is the best time to do this now - lol - as that means I will have to cover up my feet once the skin starts to peel


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 23, 2014)

@LuxxyLuxx Happy Birthday! awesome cake!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 23, 2014)

perk to having insomnia... or as i call it, being a night owl.... 

K-Style was restocked, so I opened an account and got it for $6.99

I won't even have to impatiently wait for it, I will be travelling all of July, and it will ship right when I get back hooray!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

also, for the rest of the month of june, if you use *SHIP4CHEAP2*, and order more than one box not in a value set, the shipping will still be 6.99.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> also, for the rest of the month of june, if you use *SHIP4CHEAP2*, and order more than one box not in a value set, the shipping will still be 6.99.


Actually, if you order more than one, they'll pay the shipping for ONE box but there are also VIP codes when you only have to pay for one shipping even if you buy 3 or 4.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

@@Paulina PS  You are correct!! Sneaky memebox!!   I just tested it out and put 4 boxes in my cart - only 7.00 was removed.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Paulina PS  You are correct!! Sneaky memebox!!   I just tested it out and put 4 boxes in my cart - only 7.00 was removed.


Yeah, that's what I thought, read through my message twice to make sure. But as I mentioned - with VIP codes you just pay for one shipping so make sure to use those if you order more than two boxes.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Paulina PS  You are correct!! Sneaky memebox!!   I just tested it out and put 4 boxes in my cart - only 7.00 was removed.





Paulina PS said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought, read through my message twice to make sure. But as I mentioned - with VIP codes you just pay for one shipping so make sure to use those if you order more than two boxes.


I know what's going on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I just think it's a trick to let us buy more boxes..

We all think this weekend is our last shop to get cheap memeboxes and today on monday they send is a email with all these code "specially for us"... (everyone)

to let us know that they especially for us (everyone) will pay our extra shipping costs if we buy more boxes. so actually nothing has changed because almost like everyone that buys memeboxes is subscribed to their newsletter and will get these codes.

This is super smart marketing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

well, I am a little upset at memebox for not including the spoiler in the Office Essentials box..  I want to see how they will resolve this.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hmmm, thats kinda like... wow yea.. super marketing.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 23, 2014)

Good morning, my lovely memefriends! &lt;3 I have two things to share:

1.) My Nakedbox 22 shipped, wheeee! This will be my first experience with the standard shipping; I wonder how long it will take to reach me in Buffalo?

2.) Last night I finally made time to use my very first ever sheet mask, the coconut tomato Insolution one from Luckybox 5. It felt so nice and cooling when I was using it, and when I woke up this morning: holy cannoli. Best skin I've had in a couple of years. I'm lucky enough to have pretty decent, normal skin to start with, but my red patches and little bumps were soothed away, and I was am baby soft and glowing. I want more of these masks!!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I am a little upset at memebox for not including the spoiler in the Office Essentials box..  I want to see how they will resolve this.


not got my box yet and avoding spoilers but won't be good if they haven't


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I am a little upset at memebox for not including the spoiler in the Office Essentials box..  I want to see how they will resolve this.


They wont be adding the



Spoiler



SeCRet Key essence?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They wont be adding the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is an office essentials thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132458-office-essentials-memebox-discussion-spoilers/

@@ellabella10 got her box and it isn't in the box nor in the info card.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there is an office essentials thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132458-office-essentials-memebox-discussion-spoilers/
> 
> @@ellabella10 got her box and it isn't in the box nor in the info card.


lol spoiler aint on memebox facebook or website anymore either. a very sneaky move. i am avoiding that thread thou.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol spoiler aint on memebox facebook or website anymore either. a very sneaky move. i am avoiding that thread thou.


ohhh...good thing I did a screen shot.  You all can save the screen shot here and use it when you correspond to memebox - it was there this morning.  Wow - memebox!! I am really shocked at this.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh...good thing I did a screen shot.  You all can save the screen shot here and use it when you correspond to memebox - it was there this morning.  Wow - memebox!! I am really shocked at this.


unless i missed it on facebook but memebox is a no i think. i think it might break the uk false advertising rule though if they said it is definitely in there


----------



## flushblush (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh, wow... they did remove the spoiler. That is really insulting; customers are not stupid. Good call getting that screenshot, @biancardi.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> unless i missed it on facebook but memebox is a no i think. i think it might break the uk false advertising rule though if they said it is definitely in there


it was on memebox - see the office essentials thread - I did a screen shot.  That was from this morning.  Since then, I have sent them an email and messaged them privately on FB - and now the spoiler is gone from their website.  huh.  That is really shady.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was on memebox - see the office essentials thread - I did a screen shot.  That was from this morning.  Since then, I have sent them an email and messaged them privately on FB - and now the spoiler is gone from their website.  huh.  That is really shady.


or they are just clumsy because when there was that Whamisa sale they even spelled the brand name wrong everywhere and the wrong description.. I think the website owner/maker makes flaws sometimes

just wait and see if we get the secret key product and if not let's email them back with the screenshots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

had a look at spoilers on the thread and not amused. have emailed them.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

OMG girls I just god a big memebox delivery!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wonder whats inside!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

LOL i got the office essentials xD


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> or they are just clumsy because when there was that Whamisa sale they even spelled the brand name wrong everywhere and the wrong description.. I think the website owner/maker makes flaws sometimes
> 
> just wait and see if we get the secret key product and if not let's email them back with the screenshots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


someone has already gotten the Office Essentials box - and posted it there on that thread.  the SK item is not in the box or in the informational card.  It was left off.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

So I got 2 emails today with the tracking code and I got those boxes today delivered and normally when i get a tracking code and i have to wait 1 week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this DHL thing they got is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes I just saw that spoiler real fast before the mailman gave me my boxes.. so funny xD

Gonna see what's in my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (also got the hair &amp; body #2)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol spoiler aint on memebox facebook or website anymore either. a very sneaky move. i am avoiding that thread thou.


 They did that with the first lucky box too! They said You and your beastie will get totally different boxes. You could get 3,4,5 products, she'll get 4,5,6 or something. And the day people starting getting their boxes that description disappeared and they pretended like it never happened. And that was the only reason I ordered that box


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

they've done this before? :blink: :wacko:


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they've done this before? :blink: :wacko:


yeah i got hit by that but last time they never said you would get a particular item in your box.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah i got hit by that but last time they never said you would get a particular item in your box.


well, here they had the spoiler up until this morning - I did a screen shot at 6:30 am here in Boston.   So, they can't pretend like it wasn't there.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, here they had the spoiler up until this morning - I did a screen shot at 6:30 am here in Boston.   So, they can't pretend like it wasn't there.


Oh, that's so totally NOT cool... You should all demand compensation because it's really unacceptable  :bringiton:


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah i got hit by that but last time they never said you would get a particular item in your box.


Yeah but since they said the boxes would have different products in the boxes. Lots of people ordered 2-3 boxes and the n got stuck with the same products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, that's so totally NOT cool... You should all demand compensation because it's really unacceptable :bringiton:


I saved my screen cap from the lucky box too and email them but they only said they were sorry and a lot of people complained too. But I don't think they'll do much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

has memebox just overestimated what they can deliver to overseas customers?  It seems that some of the boxes that have been shipped out lately have been considered disappointments.

I have spent a ton of money on them lately and I hope this isn't the norm.  It looks like the Hair &amp; Body 2 box is not going over so well in that discussion thread.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> I saved my screen cap from the lucky box too and email them but they only said they were sorry and a lot of people complained too. But I don't think they'll do much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, but this was a spoiler.....They should not release spoilers if they cannot deliver on them.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 23, 2014)

I bought the office essentials because of that spoiler. I'm going to be so dissapointed if I don't get it.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Im curious to know if the 10 points upon sign up is only for the month of june?


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

I know this sounds like I'm trying to be shady- I promise it's not!

I want to open a new account for my mom, who is older and not very good at interneting- lol. She would like to try the foot care box or a mask box and I told her about the $10 deal.

My concern is if I open a second account and have it shipped to her address (which used to be my address before I moved) and use my credit card, would that be looked at as if I'm opening multiple accounts? I don't want to take advantage of Memeboxes generosity with the points, but I'm not even sure if it's possible if I'm paying with the same card.

I'd just like my mom to have her own account so it's easier to keep track of both of our orders separately.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know this sounds like I'm trying to be shady- I promise it's not!
> 
> I want to open a new account for my mom, who is older and not very good at interneting- lol. She would like to try the foot care box or a mask box and I told her about the $10 deal.
> 
> ...


I think it should be okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there is lots of people who don't have a card or or can't use theirs so they borrowed their friends so it should be fine!


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know this sounds like I'm trying to be shady- I promise it's not!
> 
> I want to open a new account for my mom, who is older and not very good at interneting- lol. She would like to try the foot care box or a mask box and I told her about the $10 deal.
> 
> ...


I don't think memebox care all that much.  I know of a couple people with extra accounts and it doesn't seem to phase them.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I don't think memebox care all that much.  I know of a couple people with extra accounts and it doesn't seem to phase them.


haha well that's good (I think?) lol. I'm just glad I can finally get my mom and account and order her boxes for only her rather than her raiding my stash! LOL


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know this sounds like I'm trying to be shady- I promise it's not!
> 
> I want to open a new account for my mom, who is older and not very good at interneting- lol. She would like to try the foot care box or a mask box and I told her about the $10 deal.
> 
> ...


I thought I saw somewhere that Memebox was encouraging customers to make multiple accounts. Hmm, I could be wrong but I thought I read it here.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha well that's good (I think?) lol. I'm just glad I can finally get my mom and account and order her boxes for only her rather than her raiding my stash! LOL


I know the feeling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I thought I saw somewhere that Memebox was encouraging customers to make multiple accounts. Hmm, I could be wrong but I thought I read it here.


I read that as well, since than handful of people have been making another account.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

I have more accounts than just one and I got all my boxes without ever having a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe there are clumsy sometimes.. maybe the have some good marketing tricks, maybe maybe, maybe

But I love these boxes and I accept clumsyness and their way of marketing and other stuff.

because everything i get from them is sooo much better than the stuff they sellin the Netherlands for skincare!

I must say I don't like the Officebox that much..because of the stuff catagory (products are good)

the hair and body is alright... but I think i prefer these special boxes and losts of skincare boxes and in the global boxes some hair products once a while.

not that I don't like butttt I think I rather would like another catagory box or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Once paid for a box they will send it to you, nomather what (even if they stop shipping to your country,, those boxes will be send)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2014)

I have more than one account because some of my family doesn't like to buy and get sent things from the internet but they want the items. And Memebox wrote to me in an email that I could make another account go get the affiliate discount from one of the boxes I wanted. I really hope it's not a problem. My mom who hasn't a computer or credit card is buying through me and really likes their products. She has always liked strange and new things. The OMG box is for her, I was thinking af getting one for myself too, but I'm low on money.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 23, 2014)

@@sharksoul24 i use my housemate's name all the time for my parcels because I am always out early in the morning until afternoon (when the postman comes).

Another friend uses my card and pays me in cash later on since she has a problem with her bank recently. Also, I don't see a problem since memepeople allowed multiple accounts (?)&lt;-- someone mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 23, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje So your highness is from Netherlands!! Hey I wanna revisit in summer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kinda agreeing with you on the latest boxes. Office one seems...more agreeable to me compared to 10 mins tho.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 23, 2014)

memebox global #15 is out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Memebox  Global 15# is up


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> memebox global #15 is out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah!!  Of course, I have too many boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

I just got #11 today (geez...that was SLOW) and I have about 6-7 boxes in Memebox limbo, so I'm going to hold off on any new boxes for now. I've got way more than I could ever use, and even more on the way! Ah the troubles of being addicted to korean skincare.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox  Global 15# is up


Okay, total newb question...are the globals always a mixture of products (skincare, hair, makeup, etc.), or can I assume from the graphic that this one will be primarily makeup?  I'm definitely more interested in the skincare.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox  Global 15# is up


Nooooo, I said no moooore! I bought 5 boxes 2 days ago and 1 earlier this morning (like 4 am, crazy me). Now, let me go checkout the site. lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Okay, total newb question...are the globals always a mixture of products (skincare, hair, makeup, etc.), or can I assume from the graphic that this one will be primarily makeup?  I'm definitely more interested in the skincare.


The globals are always a random mixture of products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The globals are always a random mixture of products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!  I guess I'd better make up my mind quickly on this one if I want to get it!

ETA..Caved already!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Okay, total newb question...are the globals always a mixture of products (skincare, hair, makeup, etc.), or can I assume from the graphic that this one will be primarily makeup?  I'm definitely more interested in the skincare.


The globals are great boxes IMO. There's always a good mixture of items, and no repeats, which is great!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The globals are great boxes IMO. There's always a good mixture of items, and no repeats, which is great!


Thanks!  I just placed my first order last Friday, and this makes box #7, so I'm already at a point where repeats are a concern!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 23, 2014)

@@MissJexie* *I did the same thing for my mom too, hopefully no problems when they finally ship out the box!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 23, 2014)

I guess if I had paid closer attention, and noticed that you get $10 credit when making an account, I would have done this months ago! But I got Global #15 with my 10 points, and now I'll probably be going down the multiple account rabbit hole...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje So your highness is from Netherlands!! Hey I wanna revisit in summer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kinda agreeing with you on the latest boxes. Office one seems...more agreeable to me compared to 10 mins tho.


hahaha xD yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> well "summer" has no clue what its doing at the moment hereXD I have no idea which one I like better at the moment. Not everybox is made for everyone..

my alltime favorite boxes at the moment are the Honey box!! and all lucky and global boxes... and then i'm talking about the full box.. because I also live the ciracle spot cream from the free from oils &amp; trouble for example


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

btw everyone!!..

Please tell me your most favorite Memebox that received so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm curious


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

@marjojojoleintje  I've only gotten 3 so far - luckybox 5, green tea and honey

luckybox 5 was great for the variety, but I do love the honey box.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

superbox 1 as in love with serum... upset it is gone now thou. was a birthday present in march.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 23, 2014)

i like the all-in-one box...i'm using their products every single day!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 23, 2014)

I really loved the makeup edition box. Im using the green primer and the blush I got in it almost daily. The green primer conteracts the redness in my cheeks so well!!


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jun 23, 2014)

Missha box - really liked the BB cream and moisturizer (which is now my everyday moisturizer). Mascara was ok (but I am very fussy with mascara).

The tea tree oil is my favourite discovery so far though; my boyfriend is using it too!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 23, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I've only received 2 so far (many more on the way), and my favorite was Luckybox 5. I'm still just crazy impressed with how awesome that box was.

@@Theblondeangel I finally tried the blush from that box and was really pleased! When I swatched it on my arm, it looked worryingly glittery, but I can't see any shimmer on my face, and the color is nice and natural. Which color did you get? Also you're lucky for getting the green primer - it seems so much more useful than the lavender!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 23, 2014)

I think my favorite so far has been the Snail Superbox, I've been using all of the products religiously and really like them, especially the hair treatment.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 23, 2014)

@@flushblush I got the peachy shade! It gives just a natural pretty flush ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't appear shimmery at all. I also were afraid it were going to when I first swatched it. Oh, what is lavender for again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i like the all-in-one box...i'm using their products every single day!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish I had that box!! I just looked and it's amazing indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i do have all the cheek room tints) which color did you get?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @marjojojoleintje  I've only gotten 3 so far - luckybox 5, green tea and honey
> 
> luckybox 5 was great for the variety, but I do love the honey box.





flushblush said:


> @@marjojojoleintje I've only received 2 so far (many more on the way), and my favorite was Luckybox 5. I'm still just crazy impressed with how awesome that box was.
> 
> @@Theblondeangel I finally tried the blush from that box and was really pleased! When I swatched it on my arm, it looked worryingly glittery, but I can't see any shimmer on my face, and the color is nice and natural. Which color did you get? Also you're lucky for getting the green primer - it seems so much more useful than the lavender!


Yes that box was indeed amazing.. how did your skin react to the berry bubble foam?

When i used it I got a burning feeling on my cheek and nose and the next day I got 3 tiny outbreaks on my chin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never happened before like that.

The honeybox.. ooh yes that honey box, got is yesterday and i'm in loveeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I really loved the makeup edition box. Im using the green primer and the blush I got in it almost daily. The green primer conteracts the redness in my cheeks so well!!


I just photographed that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes that box is wonderful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy we got the green primer, I was thinking before of buying one of a cheap brand in holland but now I got a korean one yaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 haven't used the blush yet


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a plan!! It takes some time , few days but then omg!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

not 100% but just had an email as an affiliate telling me that the welcome points and the referral points for new members are ending... wondering if i read it right but if so there might not be any points on sign up soon.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Yes that box was indeed amazing.. how did your skin react to the berry bubble foam?
> 
> When i used it I got a burning feeling on my cheek and nose and the next day I got 3 tiny outbreaks on my chin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never happened before like that.
> 
> The honeybox.. ooh yes that honey box, got is yesterday and i'm in loveeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't have any issues with the berry bubble foam - I love it and will purchase more of it (once I get thru everything else around here!! lol)   In fact, that bubble foam made me purchase the Bubble Pop box!! 

I LOVE that honey box.  Love the secret key spot corrector and the essence item.  The mask, it is my precious.  I am hording that one for the time my skin is dry (winter...)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not 100% but just had an email as an affiliate telling me that the welcome points and the referral points for new members are ending... wondering if i read it right but if so there might not be any points on sign up soon.


What did it say exactly?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> What did it say exactly?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Starting from today, Welcome points will no longer be given to our new customers. Also starting from July 1st, $5 referral points that were given to your customers will no longer be available.

not sure if i should post this but wondered if i was only 1 to receive


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Starting from today, Welcome points will no longer be given to our new customers. Also starting from July 1st, $5 referral points that were given to your customers will no longer be available.
> 
> not sure if i should post this but wondered if i was only 1 to receive


I got it as well.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got it as well.


wasn't sure if i should have posted it but i have now.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

maybe because I made a few new accounts to get more memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 23, 2014)

Yepp, checked my email too. Also got it! Haha


----------



## flushblush (Jun 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @@flushblush I got the peachy shade! It gives just a natural pretty flush ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't appear shimmery at all. I also were afraid it were going to when I first swatched it. Oh, what is lavender for again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha ha, I'm still not sure! I think @@veritazy said it's for brightening! Still haven't played with it; I don't want to use too much in case I decide to trade it.



marjojojoleintje said:


> Yes that box was indeed amazing.. how did your skin react to the berry bubble foam?
> 
> When i used it I got a burning feeling on my cheek and nose and the next day I got 3 tiny outbreaks on my chin  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never happened before like that.
> 
> The honeybox.. ooh yes that honey box, got is yesterday and i'm in loveeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure how I like the berry bubble foam, actually. I like that it doesn't strip my skin, which is hard for me to find in a cleanser, but I don't love it as much as my Paul &amp; Joe cream cleanser that I've been using for the past few months. It's perfectly nice, but I probably won't repurchase. Sorry to hear it burned your skin!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I guess the good times with memebox are over - lol

no more points.  Just a few bucks off here and there.  And their FB contests - not everyone is on FB. I don't like posting my addiction on FB!!  lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ha ha, I'm still not sure! I think @@veritazy said it's for brightening! Still haven't played with it; I don't want to use too much in case I decide to trade it.
> 
> I'm not sure how I like the berry bubble foam, actually. I like that it doesn't strip my skin, which is hard for me to find in a cleanser, but I don't love it as much as my Paul &amp; Joe cream cleanser that I've been using for the past few months. It's perfectly nice, but I probably won't repurchase. Sorry to hear it burned your skin!


Yup then it my skin, too sensitive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got it as well.


Woah lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess the good times with memebox are over - lol
> 
> no more points.  Just a few bucks off here and there.  And their FB contests - not everyone is on FB. I don't like posting my addiction on FB!!  lol


So NEW sign ups wont get the points anymore.. So what if they signed up before that email was sent, do the points still stay in there account?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So NEW sign ups wont get the points anymore.. So what if they signed up before that email was sent, do the points still stay in there account?


i'd assume so but not 100%


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So NEW sign ups wont get the points anymore.. So what if they signed up before that email was sent, do the points still stay in there account?


I went to see if you can still get for signing up and so far you still can. I don't think they will take them off once they gave it you. Probably they will change the option so no points are rewarded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got it as well.


yep i just got the email too to say the welcome points were going etc etc , along with all the other changes, I'm still stewing after coming on here after work and seeing I'm now not getting another mist in a box i ordered, false advertising in the uk  this is, i will await my box and fire off an email i think.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 23, 2014)

I loved the snail box and I cannot wait for the second one!!

Too bad about the points and the increased shipping for multiple boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep i just got the email too to say the welcome points were going etc etc , along with all the other changes, I'm still stewing after coming on here after work and seeing I'm now not getting another mist in a box i ordered, false advertising in the uk  this is, i will await my box and fire off an email i think.


wondering if they have a disclaimer or if accidentally broke uk consumer law


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

What box was  this in ?



Spoiler



http://img-g-web.memebox.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/295x295/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/t/h/thumbnail_pid381_labelyoung_shockingtonerver2.png


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> What box was  this in ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, not sure



Spoiler



I mean the part 1 (I guess they mean seasons or something) is in the Office Essentials...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, not sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


has the toner been in another box before the office essential, i mean I've just received my pore 2 box but that has the shocking pack in.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

*Everyone: Another question... *

Which daily skin care routine is your favorite; morning or evening?

PS off to bed now or I'm creating panda eyes here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Everyone: Another question... *
> 
> Which daily skin care routine is your favorite; morning or evening?
> 
> ...


hmmm, believe it or not, my evening care is now getting more attention since I've sub'd to beauty boxes - I have to use up all of my products!! lol

I still like my morning routine better.  I shower daily, so morning routine is easy.  The evening is tough, because I am dragging myself to bed.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, believe it or not, my evening care is now getting more attention since I've sub'd to beauty boxes - I have to use up all of my products!! lol
> 
> I still like my morning routine better.  I shower daily, so morning routine is easy.  The evening is tough, because I am dragging myself to bed.


haha feel the same!! that's why I asked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love my evening routine because you can really put everything on there and you go to bed with tons of lovely layers and in morning routine you need to look out for a layer party or you get shiny ;P and indeed its tough! (2,27 am and I need to do my skin care routine and yes stil awake + panda eyes xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

They have officially taken down the 10 memepoints upon sign up


----------



## OiiO (Jun 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They have officially taken down the 10 memepoints upon sign up


Thanks, good to know! Looks like I managed to snag box 15 just in time with my new account.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 23, 2014)

I still haven't heard back from them about the Office Essentials issue...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still haven't heard back from them about the Office Essentials issue...


You probably wont for awhile, knowing them.


----------



## yunii (Jun 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still haven't heard back from them about the Office Essentials issue...


You will be lucky if they response in a week.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje and pillows and hair and my cuddlies. sleeping still like a geisha lately..

@@yunii or a month. or even at all.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not that I hate the Office Essentials box ( I don't), its that the whole reason I bought it was for the Secret Key mist.  Why even bother releasing a spoiler at all if you can't keep your word?!


----------



## stawbewii (Jun 24, 2014)

Found the secret deals 1+1 page, seems like they are just combining Memebox for Him 2 to other boxes, there must be a lot of stock left!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Found the secret deals 1+1 page, seems like they are just combining Memebox for Him 2 to other boxes, there must be a lot of stock left!


Yep Here's the link:

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/secret-deal-1

I caved and grabbed the cooling care/ Memebox for men #2 because my fiance deserves a lil something and that's a pretty nice deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 24, 2014)

I also wanted to buy the 1 +1 deal but the Meme for him #2 looks really bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 24, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I also wanted to buy the 1 +1 deal but the Meme for him #2 looks really bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's why they are trying to get rid of it by adding to all the deals &gt;&lt;


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess so. I got all excited and thought I could choose any 2 boxes  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

Ehh It's boy stuff, I don't expect it to be that exciting to me. My fiance saw the last Memebox for Him and was like "aww why didn't you get me that??" LOL So this was a good opportunity for me to get a box and get the "For Him #2" for free.

The Cooling Care/For Him combo was $23 and I used that $10 off code so that was a pretty good deal for 2 boxes. The other $23 one was the Cacao box/ For Him combo but I already ordered the Cacao.

I thought with the bogo boxes and the $10 code, it was a steal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> That's why they are trying to get rid of it by adding to all the deals &gt;&lt;


I think it's more that the men's boxes aren't as popular, considering the vast majority of their customers are women!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine the men's boxes sell more slowly than any other box on the site!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think it's more that the men's boxes aren't as popular, considering the vast majority of their customers are women!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine the men's boxes sell more slowly than any other box on the site!


True that. They are doing all sorts of promos + $3 discounts on hard-to-sell boxes.

Also sending some to bloggers I think.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

Can we just talk about how devastated I am that my  "Kiss the Perfume" hair treatment from the first Hair and Body box is almost gone? I use it as my daily conditioner and nothing has worked so well on my hair. Also the Kerasys shampoo from Memebox 9. Ugh that combo has been amazing on my hair and I'm totally not willing to give them up. I can't find the Kiss the Perfume stuff for sale ANYWHERE though &lt;/3 &lt;/3


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can we just talk about how devastated I am that my "Kiss the Perfume" hair treatment from the first Hair and Body box is almost gone? I use it as my daily conditioner and nothing has worked so well on my hair. Also the Kerasys shampoo from Memebox 9. Ugh that combo has been amazing on my hair and I'm totally not willing to give them up. I can't find the Kiss the Perfume stuff for sale ANYWHERE though &lt;/3 &lt;/3


That's my favorite combo as well :'(


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can we just talk about how devastated I am that my  "Kiss the Perfume" hair treatment from the first Hair and Body box is almost gone? I use it as my daily conditioner and nothing has worked so well on my hair. Also the Kerasys shampoo from Memebox 9. Ugh that combo has been amazing on my hair and I'm totally not willing to give them up. I can't find the Kiss the Perfume stuff for sale ANYWHERE though &lt;/3 &lt;/3


I feel you!! I love them both so much~~ 

Maybe find someone to swap with? 

I hope the next box #12 will have at least 1 amazing item like that. I would be really really happy.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I feel you!! I love them both so much~~
> 
> Maybe find someone to swap with?
> 
> I hope the next box #12 will have at least 1 amazing item like that. I would be really really happy.


If anyone is actually willing to swap that conditioner I would drop dead from shock LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not to mention I usually give away all the stuff I don't think I will use to my friends and family so I don't have much to swap with at the moment!

I wish I could find a store online that is selling it. I have checked all my standbys from top to bottom, and whenever I contact Memebox about where to buy certain products they're not really any help...


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow I missed a lot today. Sucks that in addition to the individual shipping charges, there's no more welcome/referral points. I have one last account that I made and got a referral on so I will have to save it for a special box.

And for those questions, my favorite box out of the three I've gotten (From Nature, Luckybox #5 and Honey) has definitely been the honey one. The luckybox is up there too. And I love my night time routine because I can take my time and really layer on all these treatments and stuff. Since I've been on vacation, I literally sit there at my vanity reading a book while I slather stuff on my face.

Also, I got shipping notices for my Nakedbox #23, Memebox Global #9 and Hair and Body 2 today! Yay!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

@@MissJexie hahah dont drop dead yet! They were asking on FB ppl's fav items from boxes and they added the "featured in memebox" tab on memeshop. I think they are moving towards that and negotiating with companies to provide the products. (I hope! Fingers crossed!)

I love cherry blossom scent so much I wish there is a scentbox for that. Maybe after they ship the scent/colorbox, they will look at market response and come up with more~

Also did some stalking on gmarket for cherry blossom H&amp;B.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie hahah dont drop dead yet! They were asking on FB ppl's fav items from boxes and they added the "featured in memebox" tab on memeshop. I think they are moving towards that and negotiating with companies to provide the products. (I hope! Fingers crossed!)
> 
> I love cherry blossom scent so much I wish there is a scentbox for that. Maybe after they ship the scent/colorbox, they will look at market response and come up with more~
> 
> Also did some stalking on gmarket for cherry blossom H&amp;B.


I kind of want to get this and see if it compares in any way! http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=104681703002&amp;cm_re=hp-eng-_-hotitem-_-%E6%AB%BB%E8%8A%B1%E8%AD%B7%E9%AB%AE%E7%B4%A0

OH, and I'm SUPER excited about them considering our favorite items and possibly carrying them in the shop. The problem is they retailed the Cherry blossom conditioner at like $50 or something, if I remember correctly, which is just madness!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I kind of want to get this and see if it compares in any way! http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=104681703002&amp;cm_re=hp-eng-_-hotitem-_-%E6%AB%BB%E8%8A%B1%E8%AD%B7%E9%AB%AE%E7%B4%A0
> 
> OH, and I'm SUPER excited about them considering our favorite items and possibly carrying them in the shop. The problem is they retailed the Cherry blossom conditioner at like $50 or something, if I remember correctly, which is just madness!


Color combos is by Sasa company if not mistaken. Yeah, you can give it a try! 

True...the prices are quite jacked up.... maybe they would have a 1004 laboratory sale after Kangskin week? We can only hope   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 24, 2014)

Just received 10pts for the office essentials issue.... Happier than I was tbh.

Was gonna get a secret deal but don't want those boxes so will save points for the mo.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep I emailed at 4am as I was up coughing and just said a lot of people were unhappy with the missing item and that in future it would be wise to inform customers even if it's to let them know of missing products etc . I stated that it would also be more practical to swap a like for like products . As this also happened in the green tea box as well and is there a problem with the brand on question. They emailed back to say look out for an email. I'm annoyed. Still that points were awarded but happy they have sorted it out . But they have like I told them over 1-3 months to organise products for these boxes as they are pre sold and if they can't source enough do not restock. Simply offer a new style box instead . So it keeps the offers fresh.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 24, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Did you use affiliate or the hi email


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Can we just talk about how devastated I am that my  "Kiss the Perfume" hair treatment from the first Hair and Body box is almost gone? I use it as my daily conditioner and nothing has worked so well on my hair. Also the Kerasys shampoo from Memebox 9. Ugh that combo has been amazing on my hair and I'm totally not willing to give them up. I can't find the Kiss the Perfume stuff for sale ANYWHERE though &lt;/3 &lt;/3





sharksoul24 said:


> That's my favorite combo as well :'(





veritazy said:


> I feel you!! I love them both so much~~
> 
> Maybe find someone to swap with?
> 
> I hope the next box #12 will have at least 1 amazing item like that. I would be really really happy.



Did you check the given website: http://www.1004lab.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=100&amp;cate_no=1&amp;display_group=4

This is where you can buy it.. but it's all in korean... don't know how to buy thou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Lorna ljblog Did you use affiliate or the hi email


I used the hi one as I forgot about the normal one


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yep I emailed at 4am as I was up coughing and just said a lot of people were unhappy with the missing item and that in future it would be wise to inform customers even if it's to let them know of missing products etc . I stated that it would also be more practical to swap a like for like products . As this also happened in the green tea box as well and is there a problem with the brand on question. They emailed back to say look out for an email. I'm annoyed. Still that points were awarded but happy they have sorted it out . But they have like I told them over 1-3 months to organise products for these boxes as they are pre sold and if they can't source enough do not restock. Simply offer a new style box instead . So it keeps the offers fresh.


I hope they listen to you!!   At least the points don't expire in 48 hours - lol.   I am not tempted to get another box at this time, but I hope they come out with some new ones before the end of June.  I wouldn't mind buying something in their shop, but the shipping is so dang high (and so slow!)

decisions, decisions....

I did purchase the secret key item on ebay - it is about 15.00 there.   I really did want this item and that is why I purchased the box.  I am sure I will use the other items (except the mascara), but if they are going to replace a spoiler -you are correct - it should be for a like item of same value and let us know before the boxes ship.  Which they did know because of the information cards did not show the SK item


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Did anyone see the secret codes on there website? 1+1 cocao + memebox for him 2 -  23$ but there all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Cooling care + memebox for him 2 - 23$ sold out too. They still have the 1+1 superbox+him still available though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone see the secret codes on there website? 1+1 cocao + memebox for him 23$ but there all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Cooling care + memebox for him - 23$ sold out too. They still have the 1+1 superbox+him still available though.


luxxy they sold out in an hour or so at 8-9 gmt time, so i don't know if people picked it up while shopping and grabbed them, they seemed to of sold out before the email and even the Facebook alert,


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2014)

Question for the experienced East Coast Memepeeps:  How long does it normally take for you to receive your boxes via standard shipping?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Question for the experienced East Coast Memepeeps:  How long does it normally take for you to receive your boxes via standard shipping?


You in North America? If so about 5-8 business days. I live on the east coast 'ish by New York and it takes about 5-8 business days, standard shipping.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> luxxy they sold out in an hour or so at 8-9 gmt time, so i don't know if people picked it up while shopping and grabbed them, they seemed to of sold out before the email and even the Facebook alert,


Well that sucks.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You in North America? If so about 5-8 business days. I live on the east coast 'ish by New York and it takes about 5-8 business days, standard shipping.


Yes, I'm in VA.  That's not too bad at all, considering how freakin' long Julep boxes take to get to me! (Shame on you Julep!) Thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 24, 2014)

I missed out too. Little one was ill last night and we had slept in...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Question for the experienced East Coast Memepeeps:  How long does it normally take for you to receive your boxes via standard shipping?


about 9-10 business days.  I am up in Boston, so it takes several more days to lug itself up from NY to Boston.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> about 9-10 business days.  I am up in Boston, so it takes several more days to lug itself up from NY to Boston.


This is probably more in line with what I should expect in VA...still not bad compared to US subs that ship by DHeLL! Thanks!


----------



## yunii (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone see the secret codes on there website? 1+1 cocao + memebox for him 2 -  23$ but there all sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Cooling care + memebox for him 2 - 23$ sold out too. They still have the 1+1 superbox+him still available though.


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed out too. Though it is better for my wallet.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 24, 2014)

The secret deals were meh...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

Girls I'm recording my first youtube video... has anyone tips how to not stumble over your words and make tons of bloopers?

I have already 1 dead battery emptied by making mistakes xD

Help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls I'm recording my first youtube video... has anyone tips how to not stumble over your words and make tons of bloopers?
> 
> I have already 1 dead battery emptied by making mistakes xD
> 
> Help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i leave mine in if clean. i edit them out if not. but you only see my hands in my vids... occasionally edwards feet too lol.

most of the big stars add them at the end too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i leave mine in if clean. i edit them out if not. but you only see my hands in my vids... occasionally edwards feet too lol.
> 
> most of the big stars add them at the end too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know but It's happening almist every 5 sec and I hate to watch edtited videos that have cuts every few sec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my battery is almost full so I'm gonna try again...


----------



## Jane George (Jun 24, 2014)

i'd redo if that is the case tbh. I once had to redo the start of a vid three times so not so uncommon


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I know but It's happening almist every 5 sec and I hate to watch edtited videos that have cuts every few sec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my battery is almost full so I'm gonna try again...


There's a thread section for youtube bloggers. Maybe someone might know here


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls I'm recording my first youtube video... has anyone tips how to not stumble over your words and make tons of bloopers?
> 
> I have already 1 dead battery emptied by making mistakes xD
> 
> Help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


for my first few videos, i actually wrote down what i was going to say beforehand...but then i got too lazy in my more recent videos (though i still write scripts if there's specific info i need to mention)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i'm not experienced in videos either hehe

someone commented that i say a lot of "umm" in my videos hahahaha...i guess it's something that's really hard for me to change &gt;&lt;


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I wish I had that box!! I just looked and it's amazing indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (i do have all the cheek room tints) which color did you get?


i received the orangey one! I think everyone who received that box, received the same colour too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> for my first few videos, i actually wrote down what i was going to say beforehand...but then i got too lazy in my more recent videos (though i still write scripts if there's specific info i need to mention)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i'm not experienced in videos either hehe
> 
> someone commented that i say a lot of "umm" in my videos hahahaha...i guess it's something that's really hard for me to change &gt;&lt;


That's an idea maybe... I start rambling about other stuff very fast xD but the video is done and it's sooooo noo pro xD but fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gonna do it again soon I do say uhmm also!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

They added A Memebox SMILE CARE box


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone having problems ordering the smile box?

"This shipping method is currently unavailable. If you would like to ship using this shipping method, please contact us." Even with the 6.99$ add on, it wont work..

I guess we cant order JUST this box??

UPDATE: IT worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They added A Memebox SMILE CARE box


Ohhh, neat! I think that was another suggestion from the "We want these boxes" thread! Really cool that they listen.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Question for the experienced East Coast Memepeeps:  How long does it normally take for you to receive your boxes via standard shipping?


I honestly get so many boxes that I never pay attention to which ones are shipping and how long it takes from the moment it ships out, but it does seem like I'm one of the last people to get my box. I'm in Massachusetts, btw.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ohhh, neat! I think that was another suggestion from the "We want these boxes" thread! Really cool that they listen.


Yeah, my smile box!  I ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

I waiting for a few more new boxes to order before I add just one smile box.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 24, 2014)

Neat indeed! Suggestion thread is working  :wizard:

And it is only $19! Imma dig around memeshop.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 24, 2014)

Hoping for 1 or 2 more boxes before I order it too. ^^


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok, I'm completely new to Memebox and this thread is enormous! Is there a FAQ section or a kind soul who wants to break down the basics and give tips to this newbie who wants to order a box real bad?


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ok, I'm completely new to Memebox and this thread is enormous! Is there a FAQ section or a kind soul who wants to break down the basics and give tips to this newbie who wants to order a box real bad?


 Maybe the "new to memebox" thread would help?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 24, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Maybe the "new to memebox" thread would help?
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/


haha, awesome, thank you!


----------



## yunii (Jun 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ok, I'm completely new to Memebox and this thread is enormous! Is there a FAQ section or a kind soul who wants to break down the basics and give tips to this newbie who wants to order a box real bad?


Basically, Memebox is not a monthly subscription. Therefore you can buy nothing or as many as you desire. For most of us memebox addicts, we have purchased way too many memebox already, and most likely will buy more.

There are a few type of boxes; membox global, memebox special (For example, smile care), Superbox, Luckybox, and Nakebox (you will see the content before you purchase). Beside Nakebox, Memebox are usually a mystery box because we do not know all the products within the box in advance. There are times, you can search for spoiler for boxes from ppl's blog or forums.

The basic box is the Memebox global, this one you usually buy months in advance but I feel it is the best deal and best mixture of products. Luckybox have repeats but if you like the products from old memebox global like I do, it is great way to stock up on favorites.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh my I'm NOT gonna get that smile box!! it's gonna be a disaster for your teeth.. maybe yeah white teeth but later on it's a nono and say bye bye to your teeth (or get alot of dental care done!).. also I wont truts korean products for teethcare!

&lt;3 I love everything korean but no teethcare!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> Basically, Memebox is not a monthly subscription. Therefore you can buy nothing or as many as you desire. For most of us memebox addicts, we have purchased way too many memebox already, and most likely will buy more.
> 
> There are a few type of boxes; membox global, memebox special (For example, smile care), Superbox, Luckybox, and Nakebox (you will see the content before you purchase). Beside Nakebox, Memebox are usually a mystery box because we do not know all the products within the box in advance. There are times, you can search for spoiler for boxes from ppl's blog or forums.
> 
> The basic box is the Memebox global, this one you usually buy months in advance but I feel it is the best deal and best mixture of products. Luckybox have repeats but if you like the products from old memebox global like I do, it is great way to stock up on favorites.


thanks for this great info, it was super helpful!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Ok, I'm completely new to Memebox and this thread is enormous! Is there a FAQ section or a kind soul who wants to break down the basics and give tips to this newbie who wants to order a box real bad?


yep jump over to the newbie thread i pinned and c&amp;p some stuff over as memebox said i could and director emailed them as well, basically as a memebox newbie there is no such thing as I'm new and i want to buy ONE box ,that so isn't gonna happen. i recommend my readers on my internet pages to buy the global boxes more product and bang for your money and a great choice, i think the global 15 is like september shipping which is an age away, i would also recommend as a newbie you grab a lucky box as soon as they go up for sale , best loved products from previous boxes ,these are usually written as from box 2-8 etc the last 2 were from global and super boxes 4-8 products full size or deluxe sample, ,so i suggest grab those while you can. naked boxes are full size and they are all unboxed for you to see the contents these sell out quick,on the website you need to type in naked box to get these up  though,kind of secret hidden, limited edition boxes like the global and lucky are full sized and (deluxe travel sizes up to 150ml, )also the limited tend to be theme led , nature,hair,milk,grain,etc, super boxes are more money usually a theme or branded  collection ,can be hit and miss,but you kick yourself if you don't buy and it ends up a good box, 

memeboxes are mainly skincare, not makeup these are usually in a limited or themed box when makeup pops up.

mini boxes we bought for the fun as we wondered if they would be the dreaded foil packet as so cheap but hell no they are great boxes ,think holiday essential sizes. 

the new thing is value sets or bundles buy 2 or 3 or 4 box at once in a set all shipped by express ,works out cheaper but for some people on here i totally understand its expensive , for us in the uk they convert from $ as cheap hense why we hoard.

any other questions just shout and we all answer them,


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh my I'm NOT gonna get that smile box!! it's gonna be a disaster for your teeth.. maybe yeah white teeth but later on it's a nono and say bye bye to your teeth (or get alot of dental care done!).. also I wont truts korean products for teethcare!
> 
> &lt;3 I love everything korean but no teethcare!


? How so? They  mentioned stuff for you're lips...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> ? How so? They  mentioned stuff for you're lips...


Oh really I just thought theeth (didn't read the description yet just saw the picture.. plus reading troubles xD but still if they have stuff for your teeteh look out.. ask your dentist first!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 24, 2014)

I have sensitive teeth and I'd still get it. Koreans are waaaay ahead of our skincare and products in general. If so, I'd be more worried about using certain western brands on my teeth..


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

they probably will have some mouthwash &amp; whiting stuff, but here is the description

"Whether its unsightly dry and thin lips, or discolored teeth that makes you cringe in front of the camera, smile with confidence with our Smile Care Box! It’s packed with products that add to plump and smoochable lips, and also products that whiten teeth to a brilliant, whiter smile! Studies show that people with healthy and youthful lips and pearly whites are perceived to be more successful and sociable, and this same survey also found that half of the men and women surveyed ranked a person’s smile more aesthetically alluring than gorge skin and glossy locks when considering the attraction level. Now that’s more of a reason to invest in your kisser!"


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I have sensitive teeth and I'd still get it. Koreans are waaaay ahead of our skincare and products in general. If so, I'd be more worried about using certain western brands on my teeth..


Yeah I know but I don't know about the teeth stuff.  korean people go sometimes too far for certain things (killer larves to get silk cocoons, getting horse oil for hair (it's from the meat) they are really extreme.. they want perfect skin and everything but also perfect teeth and there are a few way to get that and I don't know if koreans also get white teeth though the extreme way or a more like a eco teeth friendly way?  but when you get teeth products talk with your dentist if he approves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about the teeth stuff. I think most of the "crazy" stuff would end up in the "OMG" box over a lip and teeth care box.

It'll probably be whitening strips of some kind, mouthwash, lip scrub or things of that sort.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the teeth stuff. I think most of the "crazy" stuff would end up in the "OMG" box over a lip and teeth care box.
> 
> It'll probably be whitening strips of some kind, mouthwash, lip scrub or things of that sort.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


after my feet, my teeth are my thing.  I certainly have spent a lot of money on my teeth lately.

lots of crowns!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 24, 2014)

AHHH K-POP and OMG. 

I might be the only one hoping for the wacky stuff. My best friend is picking me up a foot mask and those pimple bandaids from Hong Kong, and i told her to look for other "interesting" things for us to play with.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> after my feet, my teeth are my thing.  I certainly have spent a lot of money on my teeth lately.
> 
> lots of crowns!


Me tooo! not crowns (you can be the teeth queen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)  but just aargh  also hate me previous dentist that lie to me! costs me over 500 euros! thanks to that person I was in pain since january and a few days ago I was finaly released from 70% of the pain!  so my teeth are everything but  maybe i'm also very scared to just use strange stuff because I don't want to get another high bill because my enamel or whats it called is ruined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 24, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> AHHH K-POP and OMG.
> 
> I might be the only one hoping for the wacky stuff. My best friend is picking me up a foot mask and those pimple bandaids from Hong Kong, and i told her to look for other "interesting" things for us to play with.


That sounds cool.. I mostly care to avoid "we hurt an animal to make this product" kind of products. other weird stuff: yaay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 24, 2014)

They've got more super secret deals going on tonight:

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/super-secret-deals

Looks like a free cleanser with a box purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 24, 2014)

I was reading the description for the Kstyle box, and just read a whole ton about aegyo-sal eyes, i immediately thought of ariana grande, it seems there are both makeup products and creepy little plastic things to achieve the look. which is basically cute eye bags.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone else have problems getting the Memebox website to load? I swear every time I try to go there I have to reload 10 times to get it to respond, otherwise it just hangs there.


----------



## flynt (Jun 25, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> I was reading the description for the Kstyle box, and just read a whole ton about aegyo-sal eyes, i immediately thought of ariana grande, it seems there are both makeup products and creepy little plastic things to achieve the look. which is basically cute eye bags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is kinda bizarre for me because I've always had an under eye crease that give me little under eye bags and this is the first I've heard of this being something someone would want.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Yeah I know but I don't know about the teeth stuff.  korean people go sometimes too far for certain things (killer larves to get silk cocoons, getting horse oil for hair (it's from the meat) they are really extreme.. they want perfect skin and everything but also perfect teeth and there are a few way to get that and I don't know if koreans also get white teeth though the extreme way or a more like a eco teeth friendly way?  but when you get teeth products talk with your dentist if he approves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would respectfully ask that we not make assumptions about products/companies being cruel to animals/tested on animals. It's offensive to make these kind of statements about Korean people. These kinds of claims are inappropriate, unnecessary, and make people uncomfortable. Let's move on from this topic of conversation, please. Thank you!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They've got more super secret deals going on tonight:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/super-secret-deals
> 
> Looks like a free cleanser with a box purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Has anyone else opened the bubble cleanser?

There's actually a baggy with a berry inside!


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

@@LadyManah oh my gosh, really?? I might just do that tomorrow!! I really like the cleanser. 

On a different note, I WANT THE OMG BOX TO SHIP!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Has anyone else opened the bubble cleanser?
> 
> There's actually a baggy with a berry inside!


omgosh that's awesome!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

when i went to korea a few years ago, they were really into the idea of using bamboo charcoal for everything including their toothbrushes and toothpastes...i'm actually using a korean toothpaste now and it's nothing weird...it's a propolis toothpaste and it's really awesome!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Ah, shoot! I thought the Instagram contest ended yesterday and announce the winners today! But it looks like it runs through today still. 

Not that I actually think I will win, but I'm holding off on buying anything just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 25, 2014)

korean toothpaste is great much ,much better than the likes of colgate and macleans ,i did fire off some korean brands on the other thread, i know the korean boxes just had toothbrushes in too. I'm going to get it awaits new boxes 

these secret deals are for boxes i already have , there just pushing the stock out now ready for new boxes


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think the teeth care would be anything too bizzare. Toothbrush or mouthwash, mouth strips, floss, whitening toothpaste, breath freshener and a lipbalm/gloss--are my predictions.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning world.

So now they offer accessories and stuff for the cosmetics. 
And luckybox 8 is up~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 25, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> when i went to korea a few years ago, they were really into the idea of using bamboo charcoal for everything including their toothbrushes and toothpastes...i'm actually using a korean toothpaste now and it's nothing weird...it's a propolis toothpaste and it's really awesome!!!


My boyfriend's persian mom swears by this black charcoal toothpaste. she claims it can fix cavities and a bunch of other ridiculous claims which I am hesitant to entertain, i'll stick to my twice yearly cleanings thanks insurance lol. I do however think it really cleans teeth and makes them white. My best friend's mom is a dentist and she said it looks white because it is grinding off the outermost stained layer of enamel though (like how magic erasers are just super fine sandpaper) and prolonged use is probably not healthy. 

i have an appointment in a week and i am going to ask my dentist his opinion. i have thin enamel already so I don't want to ruin what i have left, but love the whiteness from the toothpaste (i keep it to twice a week just in case)


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic smart move. Activated charcoal might have short term benefit as it detoxifies the mouth but chipping off the enamel would make your teeth brittle and more prone to coloring and cavities! Which reminds me...it is time for my dental checkup. *runs*


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They've got more super secret deals going on tonight:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox/super-secret-deals
> 
> Looks like a free cleanser with a box purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that put me over the edge.  I love that cleanser!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 25, 2014)

Not sure if the tracking I just got is for Global #12 or the Blue Colorbox, but I'm excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Just ordered LB 8#  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ordered the vitamin box with the berry cleanser since I had some money in my paypal from selling a few things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jun 25, 2014)

Did anyone else that ordered one of the deals this morning not get shipping charges added in?  I placed three different orders (because I was hurrying to get each deal before they sold out) and I selected a shipping option for each order, "standard shipping" is showing up on each order, but no shipping charges were added.  Should I be concerned?

Also, I've placed a few orders in the past 2 days via credit card, and they're showing as processing.  Is that normal for credit card orders?  The other orders I've placed were via PayPal, and they immediately showed up as "Ready for Shipment".  Hopefully I'll learn all these nuances to Memebox soon!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Did anyone else that ordered one of the deals this morning not get shipping charges added in?  I placed three different orders (because I was hurrying to get each deal before they sold out) and I selected a shipping option for each order, "standard shipping" is showing up on each order, but no shipping charges were added.  Should I be concerned?
> 
> Also, I've placed a few orders in the past 2 days via credit card, and they're showing as processing.  Is that normal for credit card orders?  The other orders I've placed were via PayPal, and they immediately showed up as "Ready for Shipment".  Hopefully I'll learn all these nuances to Memebox soon!


Im sure it will say "ready for shipment" soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eliu8108 (Jun 25, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Did anyone else that ordered one of the deals this morning not get shipping charges added in?  I placed three different orders (because I was hurrying to get each deal before they sold out) and I selected a shipping option for each order, "standard shipping" is showing up on each order, but no shipping charges were added.  Should I be concerned?
> 
> Also, I've placed a few orders in the past 2 days via credit card, and they're showing as processing.  Is that normal for credit card orders?  The other orders I've placed were via PayPal, and they immediately showed up as "Ready for Shipment".  Hopefully I'll learn all these nuances to Memebox soon!


I just realized I was not charged shipping either. At checkout, it said standard shipping was included.


----------



## yunii (Jun 25, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Did anyone else that ordered one of the deals this morning not get shipping charges added in?  I placed three different orders (because I was hurrying to get each deal before they sold out) and I selected a shipping option for each order, "standard shipping" is showing up on each order, but no shipping charges were added.  Should I be concerned?
> 
> Also, I've placed a few orders in the past 2 days via credit card, and they're showing as processing.  Is that normal for credit card orders?  The other orders I've placed were via PayPal, and they immediately showed up as "Ready for Shipment".  Hopefully I'll learn all these nuances to Memebox soon!


Thank you for pointing out the shipping charge. I went ahead and click on my $3 off link and ordered 2 secret deal box, one lucky box 8. Even the express have no charge. Maybe they are doing a special that we don't know about? I don't know, but I will get more boxes since it is my birthday soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

be careful about the memespies....

lol


----------



## Andi B (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> be careful about the memespies....
> 
> lol


Eh, I didn't think about that.  I was just worried that my orders might not go through!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

Wish there was sth I really want in those secret deals. I've already got everything I wanted, now I've got points to spend and nothing to buy - just waiting for more boxes to show up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 25, 2014)

I got both H&amp;B2 and Office Essentials today. Must say, I quite love them both, except the replaced mists (perfume instead of face mist so..) But all in all they are good values.  :wub:  Got my replacement finally for the slowganic cleanser I recieved broken 1 month + ago. It took ages, but finally here.!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got both H&amp;B2 and Office Essentials today. Must say, I quite love them both, except the replaced mists (perfume instead of face mist so..) But all in all they are good values.  :wub:  Got my replacement finally for the slowganic cleanser I recieved broken 1 month + ago. It took ages, but finally here.!!


what do you think of the recipe cleansers?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would respectfully ask that we not make assumptions about products/companies being cruel to animals/tested on animals. It's offensive to make these kind of statements about Korean people. These kinds of claims are inappropriate, unnecessary, and make people uncomfortable. Let's move on from this topic of conversation, please. Thank you!


I love korean people, style, products, food, music, enything, how can you say something like that! 

I just know things and I saw videos!!! and I'm not saying it's only korean people and not all korean people because take a look at china (but i'm not naming brands!,, I'm naming that such things happen and sometimes it gets through in a product without thinking.   the fact is look that the cocoons thing I recently found out... not a crime but sad and its for the people to choose if they still want to use it. 

don't take this so extreme please.. i'm just saying it and not talking bad about ALL korean people, I'm not a racist please. i'm just saying a fact that sometimes you can get products that are not so animal friendly and it's up to the using if they still want to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I wont talk about the teeth thing but please don't take it like i'm some kind of racist! I love korea!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> when i went to korea a few years ago, they were really into the idea of using bamboo charcoal for everything including their toothbrushes and toothpastes...i'm actually using a korean toothpaste now and it's nothing weird...it's a propolis toothpaste and it's really awesome!!!


That sounds promissing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> could you name the brand, i'm always looking for cool natural theeth stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't think the teeth care would be anything too bizzare. Toothbrush or mouthwash, mouth strips, floss, whitening toothpaste, breath freshener and a lipbalm/gloss--are my predictions.


I was more refering to the extreme way whitening strips and stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> some are indeed great but some are just too extreme and can be bad for your teeth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i don't know if they put something so extreme in those boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe a bamboo toothbrush like @@eugiegenie said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I love korean people, style, products, food, music, enything, how can you say something like that!
> 
> I just know things and I saw videos!!! and I'm not saying it's only korean people and not all korean people because take a look at china (but i'm not naming brands!,, I'm naming that such things happen and sometimes it gets through in a product without thinking.   the fact is look that the cocoons thing I recently found out... not a crime but sad and its for the people to choose if they still want to use it.
> 
> ...


Members had expressed discomfort with the things you were saying/claiming, so I simply asked that the conversation be brought back on track and assumptions not be made that would make people feel uncomfortable. No worries, let's just move past it and keep the conversation going forward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Not sure if the tracking I just got is for Global #12 or the Blue Colorbox, but I'm excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm also buying nothing just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fingers crossed for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   and the tracking is only for the #12 box because I also got the color bundle and it has not been send yet, I ordered it separately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> what do you think of the recipe cleansers?


I really love mine - it did come thru fine.  I had swapped with a member here for the sample trio and then I purchased the full size - because at that time, it came with 3 bags of cocoon balls (lol) + free shipping.

they only had it in lemon.  I did like the green tea cleanser, but I haven't seen memebox sell that version yet.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

no tracking yet for color box blue - I bet it will be updated tomorrow. 

Friday are the scent boxes!  I cannot wait for the grapefruit one to arrive.  I am so looking forward to some wonderful citrus scents!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

They need to re-stock Memebox Mini #3 and some more 15$ boxes!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They need to re-stock Memebox Mini #3 and some more 15$ boxes!


yes, yes, a thousand times, YES!!! I want that memebox mini 3 - I've been lusting after it ever since it was unboxed!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no tracking yet for color box blue - I bet it will be updated tomorrow.
> 
> Friday are the scent boxes!  I cannot wait for the grapefruit one to arrive.  I am so looking forward to some wonderful citrus scents!


I can't wait for my Scent Bundle too! I hope I won't be disappointed - I think I'm most excited for those and Milk, Oriental Medicine and Wholegrain among all the boxes I've bought so far   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They need to re-stock Memebox Mini #3 and some more 15$ boxes!





biancardi said:


> yes, yes, a thousand times, YES!!! I want that memebox mini 3 - I've been lusting after it ever since it was unboxed!


Oh yeah, I'd be getting it in a heartbeat too!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, I want some $15 boxes now.

I thought they would be crappy because of the price, but they have all been fantastic. I thought the scentboxes would just be perfume, but the spoilers look awesome. -____-; Now I'm sad I didn't buy any.

Honestly look better than some of the super boxes xD


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

I think minibox #4 should be out soon~~ We are all waiting for it  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Yeah, I want some $15 boxes now.
> 
> I thought they would be crappy because of the price, but they have all been fantastic. I thought the scentboxes would just be perfume, but the spoilers look awesome. -____-; Now I'm sad I didn't buy any.
> 
> Honestly look better than some of the super boxes xD


I really hope the scent part works tho. Not that I don't like the cleanser, but I thought it would be more scent oriented. Like that H&amp;B#1 Kiss my perfume hair which we adored so much.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

@@biancardi just wanted to say, I finally tried those cocoon balls last night, umm I kinda love them!?!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje i use the propolis toothpaste by atomy...it's the ONLY toothpaste that i can use nowadays cos all the other strong minty ones make me want to vomit (pregnancy hormones)...my bro and my mum loves this toothpaste cos it helps with sensitive teeth as well as mouth ulcers etc! there was one time my gums were really swollen and nothing helped, and i couldn't brush my teeth properly because of how painful it was....this was the only toothpaste that i could use!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi just wanted to say, I finally tried those cocoon balls last night, umm I kinda love them!?!


they are pretty cool!  A tip - you can get another "washing" out of them - after you are done with them, just rinse well in warm water and then leave out to air dry.  That way, it extends the amount of uses you can get with them

I am hoping these are in the OMG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi just wanted to say, I finally tried those cocoon balls last night, umm I kinda love them!?!


Now I want to try some too! I have order over 23 boxes so far and the cocoon balls aren't in any of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

i got them in my superbox 1 but not used them but might try them soon


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really love mine - it did come thru fine.  I had swapped with a member here for the sample trio and then I purchased the full size - because at that time, it came with 3 bags of cocoon balls (lol) + free shipping.
> 
> they only had it in lemon.  I did like the green tea cleanser, but I haven't seen memebox sell that version yet.


I did got that free shipping deal then too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are so lovely!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, yes, a thousand times, YES!!! I want that memebox mini 3 - I've been lusting after it ever since it was unboxed!


I'm getting that minibox within these days,, whats so special about it .. the tea bag?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi just wanted to say, I finally tried those cocoon balls last night, umm I kinda love them!?!


Yeah they are amazing right! and they really do tighten your skin and remove sebum!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> Thank you for pointing out the shipping charge. I went ahead and click on my $3 off link and ordered 2 secret deal box, one lucky box 8. Even the express have no charge. Maybe they are doing a special that we don't know about? I don't know, but I will get more boxes since it is my birthday soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you look at the prices of what you getting. The shipping is included there now. Like if the box is $23 you will see $29.99 at the check out with the shipping. They are making sure to include the shipping in each item now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 25, 2014)

@@yunii - 23 boxes?? Get your booty over to the Meme addiction thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@sharksoul24 - oooh, good catch!! I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@marjojojoleintje i use the propolis toothpaste by atomy...it's the ONLY toothpaste that i can use nowadays cos all the other strong minty ones make me want to vomit (pregnancy hormones)...my bro and my mum loves this toothpaste cos it helps with sensitive teeth as well as mouth ulcers etc! there was one time my gums were really swollen and nothing helped, and i couldn't brush my teeth properly because of how painful it was....this was the only toothpaste that i could use!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not pregnant and I really do sometimes get sick of the too minty toothpastes.. where do you buy it.. online?? I realllllyyyy want to try it.. I do have very sensitive gums &amp; teeth and nothing realy helps xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

girls I can't remeber if I said it here or to whom but I used the berry cleanser again and it turns out I'm not allergic to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaay party!! .. so it must have been something else:O


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 25, 2014)

I love the recipe cleansers. I bought it immideatly after I finished my three samples from a memebox global was it (?). I kinda wanted green tea, but I got lemon cause they don't stock the other scents :/


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

can't see lemon now... or is hiding from me


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@yunii - 23 boxes?? Get your booty over to the Meme addiction thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@sharksoul24 - oooh, good catch!! I knew it was too good to be true!


But @@yunii it seems they are not charging shipping at all for lucky box 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time to order! Lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm getting that minibox within these days,, whats so special about it .. the tea bag?


it was just a really well curated box







* *

*1. Illi Cleansing Oil and Foam Set 15ml &amp; 3 pouch samples*

* *

Illy’s total age care Cleansing Oil and Foam set is infused with oriental medicinal extracts that brightens skin tone, enhances skin elasticity, and provides a healthy glow to your skin. The powerful yet gentle cleansing oil dissolves all traces of makeup and impurities, and the gentle cleansing foam rinses o all oil and makeup residue.

* *

*2. A. TRUE Real Black Tea True Active Essence 20ml*

Use this nutrient rich formula as a toner to balance skin’s moisture and oil level. Two phases of black tea fermentation enrich the formula to give the skin vitalizing, rming, and radiance boosting benets, while its liquid formula expedites the absorption into the skin.

*3. A. TRUE Darjeeling First Anti-wrinkle Cream 20ml*

* *

Darjeeling First Anti-wrinkle Cream is a moisturizing, vitalizing, and replenishing formula that diminishes and prevents signs of aging while visibly firming and illuminating the skin. Infused with vitamin B5 and antioxidants, black tea extracts in the cream soothe irritated skin and strengthen the skin cells walls.

* *

*4. A. TRUE Darjeeling Black Tea First Anti-Wrinkle Essence 10g*

* *

Infused with real Black Tea extracts, this Darjeeling Black Tea First Anti-Wrinkle Essence moisturizes, improves texture and clarity, and contributes to a more beautiful, balanced, and glowing complexion with daily application.

* *

*True Verveine Menthe Teabag 1ea*

The Verbena Mint, with its refreshing, minty avor, will deliver a feeling of relaxation and renewal for both your skin and health. It would be the perfect late afternoon herbal tea to sip on while cozying up in your favorite couch.

* *


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

oh yea, there's no charge for shipping on the luckybox #8!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 25, 2014)

I really want to love the lemon recipe cleanser, because it smells super good and the texture is unique, but I hate the packaging. I am fine with jar creams, but I hate jar cleansers because I am too lazy to open them twice per day and use them, lol. So I use the lemon cleanser as a gentle mask whenever I soak in the bath. &gt;___&lt; It's going to take me forever to use it, because I just prefer bubble cleansers or something in a pump.

Granted, this cleanser wouldn't be the same if it were in a pump for obvious reasons, but I can't get myself to use it because of the jar. XD

And for the shocking pack - I bought one with in a haul and I LOVE IT. It smells really good and is gentle enough to use everyday. It makes my skin feel really fresh, but it doesn't do anything for my pores (I don't expect anything to work on these monsters). It smells very fruity, but the scent is light.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The beads in it aren't very abrasive, so it is very, very gentle as a scrub.


----------



## yunii (Jun 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@yunii - 23 boxes?? Get your booty over to the Meme addiction thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@sharksoul24 - oooh, good catch!! I knew it was too good to be true!


I am already on the memebox addition thread. However, it is hard to resist buying the new memebox with promo. I have the similar issue with getting too excited when I receive a box, couldn't resist opening and playing with the new products. Then I remember I have forgotten to take pictures to share


----------



## yunii (Jun 25, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> But @@yunii it seems they are not charging shipping at all for lucky box 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time to order! Lol


I know! See why it is hard for me to resist buying it?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> oh yea, there's no charge for shipping on the luckybox #8!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





yunii said:


> I know! See why it is hard for me to resist buying it?


Yeah I got that box too without shipping I also got the secret deals: pore care #3 box and the Bubble pop with both the berry cleanser without shipping costs,.... I choose for those 3 boxes express shipping because both options was free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only spend 3 dollars on the luckybox 8 and the other boxes both - 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so a total of 53 dollar for 3 boxes with express shipping!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW they fixed everything and there is no free shipping anymore 

All thanks to my MBFF Sarah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where we could buy the Ciracle Blackhead Off Sheet???

I tried to find it on the Memebox website and they don't have it listed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i would LOVE to try it!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Does anyone know where we could buy the Ciracle Blackhead Off Sheet???
> 
> I tried to find it on the Memebox website and they don't have it listed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i would LOVE to try it!!


try ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Does anyone know where we could buy the Ciracle Blackhead Off Sheet???
> 
> I tried to find it on the Memebox website and they don't have it listed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i would LOVE to try it!!


I received one but I want to sell it or swap it...


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I received one but I want to sell it or swap it...


how much would you like to sell them for?? (ps. I'm the one who PM'ed you about Annie's way jelly mask hehe)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2014)

I like the Ciracle Blackhead Out sheets! 

Theyre a terrible size (you really need two to do both sides of your nose) but they really do "melt" the crud out of your pores!  I know this because I just used one on one side of my nose and none on the other (since its round and too small) and the difference was VERY evident after I finished.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm so glad I got to sneak in some boxes with the free expedited shipping!!

So I got Luckybox #8 and the Super Secret Deal of Vitamin Care + Free Full Size O3 Bubble SoapBerry Cleanser (or whatever its called) with free shipping!!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I like the Ciracle Blackhead Out sheets!
> 
> Theyre a terrible size (you really need two to do both sides of your nose) but they really do "melt" the crud out of your pores!  I know this because I just used one on one side of my nose and none on the other (since its round and too small) and the difference was VERY evident after I finished.


did you stretch them? I read that it comes in an circle pad and that it is supposed to be stretched to an oval shape before usage


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> did you stretch them? I read that it comes in an circle pad and that it is supposed to be stretched to an oval shape before usage


No, I didnt!  I thought I read the directions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will stretch it next time and see if that works better!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> No, I didnt!  I thought I read the directions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will stretch it next time and see if that works better!


LOL no worries! let me know how it works out!!


----------



## payopayo (Jun 25, 2014)

LADIES! I come bearing news (which can be good or bad depending on how addicted to Memebox you are LOL): the code "TRYMEMEBOX" takes off $15 from your order (my friend found it here on LikeACoupon!)  The code expires on July 8th.

Agh, I wish I had this when I went for one of the secret deals. The code was on LikeACoupon since 4pm yesterday!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Are there any secret bundles or free gifts with box purchase now? I cannot find where I saw them.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

all sold out


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/memebox/secret-deal-1 for future reference lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 25, 2014)

Gah, what a dilemma... Should I get smile care for ridiculously cheap or save my points and hope for new boxes soon?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

i'm saving i think


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'm saving i think


I am saving too since it doesn't expire until July 8th


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I am saving too since it doesn't expire until July 8th


Good point, I think I'll hold out for now lol.


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 25, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Good point, I think I'll hold out for now lol.


lol i'm almost positive they are going to come out with some new boxes especially since they've been pushing out the older ones


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

I have 16pts but hoping to save more before buying something


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> lol i'm almost positive they are going to come out with some new boxes especially since they've been pushing out the older ones


I know, there will probably be several new boxes this week, like every week lol.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 25, 2014)

i'd love more scentboxes... esp. a 3 for 2 like last time


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'd love more scentboxes... esp. a 3 for 2 like last time


Color boxes would also be welcome especially with a 3 for 2.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2014)

payopayo said:


> LADIES! I come bearing news (which can be good or bad depending on how addicted to Memebox you are LOL): the code "TRYMEMEBOX" takes off $15 from your order (my friend found it here on LikeACoupon!)  The code expires on July 8th.
> 
> Agh, I wish I had this when I went for one of the secret deals. The code was on LikeACoupon since 4pm yesterday!


ohhhh used it for my first global box (15) that I do not know the contents of.  I don't include global 9, as I just bought that the other week when they restocked it.  thank you!!

I didn't use my points because I AM hoping that they restock mini 3 !!


----------



## amorgb (Jun 25, 2014)

Somehow I just had enough points to get the box I've been wanting to try (Cacao) for free... so worried about being on the road to Memebox addiction but I'm really excited!  Too bad it doesn't ship for a little while lol but it will be a nice surprise later on!

ETA: I'm also worried because I'm pretty sure it didn't charge me shipping and I didn't have to put in any credit card info because I used a bunch of points... hopefully it will be okay.  Not my fault they didn't charge shipping!  It even updated when I put in my info and didn't add a charge...

Ugh I'm sure it isn't going to go through.  I guess I should email...


----------



## payopayo (Jun 25, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Somehow I just had enough points to get the box I've been wanting to try (Cacao) for free... so worried about being on the road to Memebox addiction but I'm really excited!  Too bad it doesn't ship for a little while lol but it will be a nice surprise later on!
> 
> ETA: I'm also worried because I'm pretty sure it didn't charge me shipping and I didn't have to put in any credit card info because I used a bunch of points... hopefully it will be okay.  Not my fault they didn't charge shipping!  It even updated when I put in my info and didn't add a charge...
> 
> Ugh I'm sure it isn't going to go through.  I guess I should email...


(It was probably already included in the box price, since it seems like they're switching the website to that format now, don't worry!)


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone who has cancelled a box: how long did it take for Memebox to refund your money and put the points back on your account?

(I had purchased the pore care 3 box but it was a much better deal with free express shipping and a cleanser on today's secret deal page. So I bought the deal and sent them an email about canceling the first but i want my points so I can buy more!!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Anyone who has cancelled a box: how long did it take for Memebox to refund your money and put the points back on your account?
> 
> (I had purchased the pore care 3 box but it was a much better deal with free express shipping and a cleanser on today's secret deal page. So I bought the deal and sent them an email about canceling the first but i want my points so I can buy more!!)


I don't know if they give you your points back or not?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 25, 2014)

I had my points back as soon as I received the email canceling my order (hours once, a day the second time). It took around three days each time for the refund to PayPal.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

HEY ONLY 1 LEFT

SECRET DEAL!

Memebox #32 Bubble Pop Cosmetics + O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser

... Sold out

&lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm gonna wait spending that $15 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe for a better value set, soon they'll gives us new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm waiting for tomorrow for my points I have coming to be added to my account.

I'm so excited for that code!

I am wanting the Cacao and Cooling and Mask #4 boxes, I also the OMG box to be restocked or the next omg 2 box when/if it comes out.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 26, 2014)

Luckybox8 sold out quick lol


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

I think a lot bought it when there was no postage charge


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Soooo did anyone here win the Instagram contest?! I don't recognize any of the usernames.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Not me. I am wondering if you got one entry per photo though... because if so i never stood a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't win. I only entered one photo very early. I was fast, but I guess not so good


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Uhh I didn't win... Pff all that hard work and sweat on that insane hot day for nothing... Well I got a nice picture out of it... That is worth at least 10 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xD


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Went ahead &amp; ordered Global Box #15. Kind of crazy ordering something that isn't going to ship for 3 months, but the regular global boxes are my favorite!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got the cleansing kit and cute wish list bundle. Couldn't resist... But only cost seven dollars lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

I also got them. How come you only payed 7$ ?


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Soooo did anyone here win the Instagram contest?! I don't recognize any of the usernames.


I won! I literally jumped everywhere and my mom was like "WHAT WHAT HAPPENED" x))

The value sets box that i wanted are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> idk what to get yet


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I also got them. How come you only payed 7$ ?


Points and a coupon code


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just got the cleansing kit and cute wish list bundle. Couldn't resist... But only cost seven dollars lol


Do you have a link for this bundle? Curious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Nevermind, should have checked my e-mail first.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Also, I'm sure this has been up for a while, but I just saw it &amp; can't stop laughing at it: 

Spoiler because it's huge!



Spoiler


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP boxes and bundle! Cleansing is soooo mine!!!

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Less than thirty of the bundle if my maths is correct


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if we can use the TRYMEMEBOX coupon more than one time please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Only one time use


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Does anyone know if we can use the TRYMEMEBOX coupon more than one time please?


Nope, once per account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

I ordered the 'Cute' box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still kind of torn on weather I want the cleansing one or not, but wanted to at least get this order in quick before they sell out.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I ordered the 'Cute' box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still kind of torn on weather I want the cleansing one or not, but wanted to at least get this order in quick before they sell out.


Why not both?

Hahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

alas, the cute didn't interest me and the cleansing ---well, I am sure with many, many, many and many (I've lost count at this point)  boxes coming to me in the next 2 months (those super boxes did me in), that there will be enough cleansing products in there to last me many months!! 

As much as that price is really a great deal!!  I just want mini meme number 3 to be in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Why not both?
> 
> Hahahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol I know! I'm trying to ONLY buy the regular global boxes for the most part. I only really buy the special boxes if I think they're pretty unique. Did buy the OMG &amp; K-Style boxes &amp; now the Cute box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just feel like there's going to be tons of cleansing products in all the other boxes I'm getting anyway!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 26, 2014)

I just couldn't resist and got the value set with both new boxes. I had 25 points and with this -$15 code I only paid shipping! An amazing deal!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> lol I know! I'm trying to ONLY buy the regular global boxes for the most part. I only really buy the special boxes if I think they're pretty unique. Did buy the OMG &amp; K-Style boxes &amp; now the Cute box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just feel like there's going to be tons of cleansing products in all the other boxes I'm getting anyway!


I think I'm gonna try what you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yesterday I bought 3 boxes again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but with free shipping and all so not that bad but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

So I think the *cute box* is a left-over-box from the *Superbox #9 TonyMoly *

Check this picture

*




 *

I got it from @Saffyra blog

Check the picture of the cutebox on the memebox website

It includes the TonyMoly Gloss bar $5,14 and the TonyMoly bunny mist $8,33

I got one of these gloss bars and I really think they smell very cheap (it got me sick)

I have no idea about the mist thou.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I think the *cute box* is a left-over-box from the *Superbox #9 TonyMoly *
> 
> Check this picture
> 
> ...


That's what I thought too, but I'm not sure they're going to repeat so many items. Personally I wouldn't mind as I don't have this TonyMoly stuff and I've always wished for some of those bunnies. Well, maybe there are going to be some repeats but I think not too many. Customers ofen expressed dissatisfaction with such practices as far as I know and I think they don't repeat too many products these days.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I hope so! I missed that one &amp; the Tony Moly products are so freaking cute!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2014)

Ive got the bunny mist and I really like it


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I think the *cute box* is a left-over-box from the *Superbox #9 TonyMoly *
> 
> Check this picture
> 
> ...


Where is it on the website? I really enjoyed the TonyMoly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The mist is a fresh scent


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh I found it, I had to search for it CUTE box and a cleansing box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Where is it on the website? I really enjoyed the TonyMoly box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The mist is a fresh scent


It's not on the website, it's only a VIP mail offer so far. I believe sb posted a link.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?

I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's not on the website, it's only a VIP mail offer so far. I believe sb posted a link.


Its on there website, I just ordered it


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS did anyone got the Gangnam Style Superbox?
> 
> I just got it and look at how my aegyo-sal eyeliner came out of the box. Did anyone got it like this too?


You should put this in SPOILERS or the Gangam Box thread


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You should put this in SPOILERS or the Gangam Box thread


How? it's not a spoiler right because all spoilers have already been given a while ago. its more like a "aaah what hapened"thing


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its on there website, I just ordered it


Oh ok, I didn't know it was possible to find it this way. Good for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> How? it's not a spoiler right because all spoilers have already been given a while ago. its more like a "aaah what hapened"thing


You can also put it as a

It was just shipped June 13th, so some may have not received it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You can also put it as a
> 
> It was just shipped June 13th, so some may have not received it yet.


OHH Where is that button? (I'm a forum newbie)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> OHH Where is that button? (I'm a forum newbie)


Click




than choose "spoiler" in drop down menu than click in between and than click



than upload your photo via URL. I had an annoyance with it when I first started getting use to it lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

@marjojojoleintje  the button is the 3rd icon from the left, top row.  It is a pulldown and they have the spoiler tag there.

I find it easier to type in

[ spoiler ] write my spoiler here [ /spoiler ]

(remove the spaces inside the spoiler tags to make this work)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Did it work?



Spoiler



I'm a forum newbie


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Click
> 
> 
> 
> ...





biancardi said:


> @marjojojoleintje  the button is the 3rd icon from the left, top row.  It is a pulldown and they have the spoiler tag there.
> 
> I find it easier to type in
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! &lt;3


----------



## Geek (Jun 26, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Yes, what @@biancardi said ^^^

or you can check out my sick tutorial [How To] Post a Spoiler.  Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

I ordered the cleansing and cute box, but I have a feeling there will be another soap in the cleansing box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Director said:


> @@marjojojoleintje Yes, what @@biancardi said ^^^
> 
> or you can check out my sick tutorial [How To] Post a Spoiler.  Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL my like button doesn't want me to like anymore... so LIKE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol, good thing I didn't use my points last night.

I missed out on the tonymoly box and I wanted to try some of their stuff, so I ordered the cute box. And with my points and the trymemebox code I paid $1.99, not too shabby imo.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jun 26, 2014)

Ordered the cute box! I used points and the KIIP code, saving that new code since it doesn't expire for a bit.  I'm excited!


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 26, 2014)

Ordered the cute box, so excited about that one! I also got the OMG box when it was on sale a few days ago.


----------



## yunii (Jun 26, 2014)

I am trying to resist the cute box right now. I have 5 memebox, and with $15 promo code, I can get it with just shipping fee. Must stay strong  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Jun 26, 2014)

I ordered the cute box with the trymemebox code I only paid $11. I'm trying not to order anymore because I have 9 on the way to me through August and I already got 3! But I have 7 points in my second account and with the $15 off trymemebox code I feel the need to order something...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

Helped my executive aide order the cute box for $0.99 after her points and the code!  She is so thrilled!  I "made" her sign up each of her e-mail accounts during the bonus point offer, so she can buy some for very little.  I also helped my mother buy Luckybox 8 for $0.99 last night!  None of us has too much disposable income, so I love finding deals like this so that I can help encourage them to spoil themselves!


----------



## flushblush (Jun 26, 2014)

CUTE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*screams*

It's the one I've been asking and asking for!!! So glad you ladies posted about it on here, as I'm not on the VIP list and had no idea!!! I'd love to get the Cleansing Kit too, but the combo set is sold out. Should I wait and see if the set gets restocked? What if the Cute Box sells out in the meantime??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> CUTE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *screams*
> 
> It's the one I've been asking and asking for!!! So glad you ladies posted about it on here, as I'm not on the VIP list and had no idea!!! I'd love to get the Cleansing Kit too, but the combo set is sold out. Should I wait and see if the set gets restocked? What if the Cute Box sells out in the meantime??


I would buy it now--it is likely to sell out!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

The cutebox says its a superbox? but its regular 23$ - Aren't SB'S 29$+?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> CUTE BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *screams*
> 
> It's the one I've been asking and asking for!!! So glad you ladies posted about it on here, as I'm not on the VIP list and had no idea!!! I'd love to get the Cleansing Kit too, but the combo set is sold out. Should I wait and see if the set gets restocked? What if the Cute Box sells out in the meantime??


I would buy it now while you have a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks, @@puppymomofthree and @ - it looked like there weren't many of either box left, so I bought both separately, using my points and a coupon. I am SO excited - thanks, Memespies!! &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 26, 2014)

I've been sitting on that $15 off code and I was going to wait it out for when they threw a few points at us, but ugh...the cute box. So much want. I couldn't help myself.

As for people saying that the Tonymoly mist and gloss bar are in the photo, has Memebox been putting the items in the box photos into the actual box lately? I remember in the past the photo didn't really mean those items would be in the box.

Even so...I actually love my gloss bar. I have it in peach and it smells amazing and is a pretty pink shade. I get compliments every time I pull it out of my bag!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got the My Cute Wishlist box for $4.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I would've gotten the bundle but it's sold out and i didn't care enough for the cleansing box lol.

I hope at least they'll include the tonymoly tint lol but idk about it being a box for left over tonymoly products, don't think they would do that much of a repeat (wouldn't mind if it is though cause i missed the tonymoly box lol)


----------



## Imberis (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, all! I'm new to memebox. I've been lurking around here for a while, but I finally decided to take the plunge. Last night I ordered the Zero Cosmetics + Waterproof Makeup bundle. I'm so excited! The Waterproof Makeup one will be helpful when I go to a wedding later this year.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Hi, all! I'm new to memebox. I've been lurking around here for a while, but I finally decided to take the plunge. Last night I ordered the Zero Cosmetics + Waterproof Makeup bundle. I'm so excited! The Waterproof Makeup one will be helpful when I go to a wedding later this year.


Welcome to the club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jun 26, 2014)

Ordered MY CUTE WISH LIST for my daughter


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 26, 2014)

Caved and got the cute box for $9.99 shipped with the TRYMEMEBOX $15 code and 2 random meme points that were in my account.

Darn you all, you seductive temptresses. I could resist anything... but CUTENESS.

Trinkets and makeup and potions, oh my!!!


----------



## yunii (Jun 26, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Hi, all! I'm new to memebox. I've been lurking around here for a while, but I finally decided to take the plunge. Last night I ordered the Zero Cosmetics + Waterproof Makeup bundle. I'm so excited! The Waterproof Makeup one will be helpful when I go to a wedding later this year.


Welcome~


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> VIP boxes and bundle! Cleansing is soooo mine!!!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive


thank you so much for posting this! i would have never seen this if you hadn't!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> thank you so much for posting this! i would have never seen this if you hadn't!!


No problem!  Make sure to use the TRYMEMEBOX coupon code for $15 off!


----------



## Deareux (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got the cute box! It's everything I've been dreaming of!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> No problem!  Make sure to use the TRYMEMEBOX coupon code for $15 off!


i definitely did haha got the cleansing box for $13   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 26, 2014)

OMG my husband is gonna kill me. I just ordered the Cute box. I had to! But he just let me buy a box last night with the $15 off code. I couldn't decide between mask #2 and Global #15. I really want a mask box but I love the global boxes. Anyway I went with #15. When I saw the Cute box this morning I just had to have it.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 26, 2014)

Hmmm, do I get the Cute Box using the Try me code for free or save the try me and get the box for $5?


----------



## myendeavors (Jun 26, 2014)

I need to stop coming here because I find myself buying a box every time I do....


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 26, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Hmmm, do I get the Cute Box using the Try me code for free or save the try me and get the box for $5?


Save it. The second you use it they will come out with a box you HAVE to have. They will.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've been sitting on that $15 off code and I was going to wait it out for when they threw a few points at us, but ugh...the cute box. So much want. I couldn't help myself.
> 
> As for people saying that the Tonymoly mist and gloss bar are in the photo, has Memebox been putting the items in the box photos into the actual box lately? I remember in the past the photo didn't really mean those items would be in the box.
> 
> Even so...I actually love my gloss bar. I have it in peach and it smells amazing and is a pretty pink shade. I get compliments every time I pull it out of my bag!


Then you are soo lucky!! mine was in neon pink and it smelled so icky! must be that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

So I recently ordered some things from the Memeshop (all WondeRuci items) I love them,, really recommend!

But also the Whamisa - Organic Fermented Fruit Hand Lotion

Look how this turned out this afternoon xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXH2rloxSPg

_Do not subscribe,I'm not promoting here!! just showing what happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

I'm gonna contact memebox about it, thats why I made the video, didn't how to explain it better.

But weird huh, maybe somehow it got toooo "fermented" xD


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 26, 2014)

Anybody bought this? It's the boutique bebe hair salon ampoule 10 ea one

http://us.memebox.com/hairsalon-ampoule-5ea#.U6xU4ZTKtsI

I wonder what this means: HAIR SALON AMPOULE *10EA + BONUS  1EA + $13.

It's on sale for $27 , reg price $77!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Anybody bought this? It's the boutique bebe hair salon ampoule 10 ea one
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/hairsalon-ampoule-5ea#.U6xU4ZTKtsI
> 
> ...


You'll get 5 bottles of 24ml of this stuff or you get 10 bottles of 24ml + 1 extra bottle of 24ml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and when buying the 10+1 set you only for spend $13 more instead of $64  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (original price)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Anybody bought this? It's the boutique bebe hair salon ampoule 10 ea one
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/hairsalon-ampoule-5ea#.U6xU4ZTKtsI
> 
> ...


Got one of those ampoules in the Hair superbox. It's a intensive treatment (1 ampoule a use) for damaged hair. I assume you get 10 ampoules a pack, and 1 extra and the +13 is because it's 13 more than the first option only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes!

That cute box is calling to me. I'd really like some miniature or adorable makeup, but I so don't need it.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> You'll get 5 bottles of 24ml of this stuff or you get 10 bottles of 24ml + 1 extra bottle of 24ml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and when buying the 10+1 set you only for spend $13 more instead of $64  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (original price)


Thank you! That $13 at the end got me lol.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 26, 2014)

Saving that $15 promo code for a lightnening/brightening box specially made to treat freckles, age spots, sun damages. Memebox you listening?


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 26, 2014)

Totally agree. I want a brightening box too!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Saving that $15 promo code for a lightnening/brightening box specially made to treat freckles, age spots, sun damages. Memebox you listening?


I hope they do for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want an extreme whitening/brightening box + a Honey#2 box    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Saving that $15 promo code for a lightnening/brightening box specially made to treat freckles, age spots, sun damages. Memebox you listening?


I WANT THIS BOX TOOO!!!! PLEASE MEMEBOX!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going to keep wishing for my strawberry box.. MEMESPIES listen! :angry:   :wub:


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

awww yes! I have been watching memebox since the beginning and didn't order anything until mini #2 because I was really looking for cute and unique stuff, but for the price I was willing to order. But now they have really been killing it with the boxes recently, feels like they all are exactly things I am interested in. I have OMG, KPOP and My Cute Wishlist (because I really want a tony moly bunny gloss and it was in the pic, so hopefully it will be in the box)


----------



## Queenofstars (Jun 26, 2014)

Hehe. I emailed my husband earlier when I first saw the Cute box, ranting that they put up a new box when I just bought one last night. Then I decided to just buy it. Well he just emailed me back, "That's what second accounts are for." Indeed, good sir. Indeed.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Hehe. I emailed my husband earlier when I first saw the Cute box, ranting that they put up a new box when I just bought one last night. Then I decided to just buy it. Well he just emailed me back, "That's what second accounts are for." Indeed, good sir. Indeed


Your husband is cute! xD


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Is it just me or the site (Memebox) isn't working


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

yep site down


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 26, 2014)

ooh maybe they're adding the brightening box lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 26, 2014)

site is down oh well stops me looking for a box, lol . I'm trying to find the scent to my spray from the office box i got mignon. I'm interested to know what scent it is . i know some got the xmas scent


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Is it just me or the site (Memebox) isn't working


Hmmmmm wonder what their doing


----------



## OiiO (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, I totally bought the Cute box when I had a chance. I wasn't too crazy about Tonymoly box as a whole, but I really hope Memebox includes that cute mist, I've been dying to try it!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

I do hope they're gonna add new boxes (brightening one yes please or like a vitamin C box or something) cause i just got my 100 points from the giveaway cheers!

But one thing that discourages me from getting the new boxes is the shipping date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((

I hate waiting 2 months+


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmmmmm wonder what their doing


Maybe they're putting the Cute and Cleansing box to their regular price. It says 10 hours only to get $3 off. Hmmm...


----------



## flushblush (Jun 26, 2014)

Do they usually take the whole site down just to add boxes/adjust prices?


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they usually take the whole site down just to add boxes/adjust prices?


Not that i notice


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they usually take the whole site down just to add boxes/adjust prices?


nope


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they usually take the whole site down just to add boxes/adjust prices?


Nope


----------



## flushblush (Jun 26, 2014)

It just seems that they should have a lil' "under maintenance" page popping up or something; I'm just getting a blank screen and a weird icon, which is odd. Hope everything's okay with the site.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

LUCKYBOX #8 IS RESTOCKED

HELP


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Wait is everything restocked or...


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

everything is lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

lol everything restocked lol umm


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 26, 2014)

No, its not restocked as when you add it to cart it says the item is not available.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

arrgggghhh - they state that mini 3 is something I can "add" to my cart and then they tell me it is out of stock!!  Shaking my fists at the Memegods.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

think there might be an error


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah

It was too good to be true.....

:unsure2:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

dang it!!!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

what boxes did everyone try to add?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 26, 2014)

smh. thanks for trolling.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gangam box is in stock, Honey

Updated: NOPE


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 26, 2014)

one minute all the boxes were for sale next minute sold out , glitchy heaven . well i got box global 1 in and paid, wonder if i will get it for get a refund


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Memebox gave me false hopes... Luckybox 7 + 8  :scared:


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> one minute all the boxes were for sale next minute sold out , glitchy heaven . well i got box global 1 in and paid, wonder if i will get it for get a refund


for real? you must've been really fast....


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> one minute all the boxes were for sale next minute sold out , glitchy heaven . well i got box global 1 in and paid, wonder if i will get it for get a refund


was that only global you were missing


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 26, 2014)

Yay I grabbed a cute box! Now if they have another one that ships in July I'll be set with one in July, August, and September! I sadly missed the Luckybox #8, but I think I'm more excited about the cute box, and I used the $15 off code!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> was that only global you were missing


yes box 1, is the only meme global  i not got.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes box 1, is the only meme global  i not got.


i bow down to you i have nothing before 5 2


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i bow down to you i have nothing before 5 2


Me nether. I didn't hear about it before 5-2, so only have all since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 26, 2014)

L.vida nail polish is on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> L.vida nail polish is on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


$3 (half price) although I have sooo many i wouldn't buy. i also wonder on postage


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> $3 (half price) although I have sooo many i wouldn't buy. i also wonder on postage


remember if you order over 1 they could get destroyed at customs as classed as flammable in europe now, hense why most of us would  not benefit from a nail box, and it  can't be sent by plane either. only ground .


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> remember if you order over 1 they could get destroyed at customs as classed as flammable in europe now, hense why most of us would  not benefit from a nail box, and it  can't be sent by plane either. only ground .


Yes, It would be sent back.. I tried ordering 3 essie nail polishes from ebay and they got stopped.. Really ashame cause they look so pretty! And the packaging itself *-*


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> remember if you order over 1 they could get destroyed at customs as classed as flammable in europe now, hense why most of us would  not benefit from a nail box, and it  can't be sent by plane either. only ground .


wasn't gonna buy as i get a lot from birchbox and other uk boxes anyhow


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yes, It would be sent back.. I tried ordering 3 essie nail polishes from ebay and they got stopped.. Really ashame cause they look so pretty! And the packaging itself *-*


you can get essie in uk if you ever come here


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 26, 2014)

Planning on getting the Vitamin + Cooling Box while it's still available but i wonder if Memebox is gonna release more (and better) boxes this week...


----------



## Lily V (Jun 26, 2014)

yep, succumbed to the lure of the Cute box!!  $15 off, couldn't resist!!  I would be really super happy if some tonymoly bunny gloss bar &amp; that really adorable bunny mist showed up in the box!!

So let's see- I've got coming now: rose box, blue box, foot care #2, k-style cosmetics, &amp; waxing box...  still annoyed I missed the tonymoly box &amp; the naked box with the mermaid eyeliners...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

Quick Question. So as I read the descriptions of the Memebox and Superbox it says that the regular memeboxes have 4-8 full and deluxe samples, and the Superboxes have full size products but it does not state a number. At the moment it seems like the price of the boxes are similar where the SuperBoxes used to be higher. 

So is there a discernable difference in box value between the memeboxes and (lower priced) superboxes?

I just learned k-style and omg are "memeboxes" and my cute wishlist is a superbox.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

Waaaaaaaa! My Pore 2 box just showed up and something leaked everywhere!!! So unhappy. I hope they make it right for me as I am a VERY good customer. We shall see what email I receive!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

Superbox description was changed recently and I do not know why.

it used to say 4-6 full sized products in a superbox.  I hope that is still the case, or better yet they are giving us more full sized products.  I did purchase many superboxes when they had that description (4-6 full sized products).  I do hope they will honor their commitment to us buyers who purchased the more expensive superboxes when the description at the time stated that it was going to be 4-6 full sized products.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Waaaaaaaa! My Pore 2 box just showed up and something leaked everywhere!!! So unhappy. I hope they make it right for me as I am a VERY good customer. We shall see what email I receive!


Ohhh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Ohhh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!!! I just hope they send a replacement box instead of giving me a few points.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 26, 2014)

not great at all. had a few mishaps but none that bad. get lots of pics as proof


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

So I've been away for how long.. and I'm reading a bit back and all I see is ohh noo,, restocked and ohh nooo and waving fists at the memegods etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What happened? Memeworld gone BOOM?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

Errrrrrr, I missed the cute box. It's sold out now.

The one day I'm busy. Oh I hope it's restocked.

I do not need the cleaner box at all, either.

I have cleaners coming out the wazoo.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 26, 2014)

Soooos

Soooooo happy I whined for the cute box!!!! Thank you Memebox for stalking MUT. Now to come up with some more wishes....


----------



## biancardi (Jun 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I've been away for how long.. and I'm reading a bit back and all I see is ohh noo,, restocked and ohh nooo and waving fists at the memegods etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What happened? Memeworld gone BOOM?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


badada BIG BOOM!!  (from The 5th Element...sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

there was a few moments where all boxes were back in stock....but they really weren't.  lol

web glitch


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> badada BIG BOOM!!  (from The 5th Element...sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> there was a few moments where all boxes were back in stock....but they really weren't.  lol
> 
> web glitch


ha great movie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The glitch with free shipping was better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that glitch did work for us xD


----------



## Andi B (Jun 26, 2014)

Whoa...I think I might be getting my first Memebox delivered tomorrow! I just got a call about a DHL Express delivery scheduled for tomorrow, and there's nothing else I'm expecting that would be coming via DHL Express. The crazy thing is, it could only be one of three restocked boxes that I ordered in the last week, but I didn't select upgraded shipping, I haven't received any shipping notices from Memebox, and the status hasn't updated on any orders in my account. If it actually is one of my boxes, I will be very happy and very impressed!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thanks!!! I just hope they send a replacement box instead of giving me a few points.


Make sure to take a photo of the damage, otherwise they will just give you a few "token" points.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Whoa...I think I might be getting my first Memebox delivered tomorrow! I just got a call about a DHL Express delivery scheduled for tomorrow, and there's nothing else I'm expecting that would be coming via DHL Express. The crazy thing is, it could only be one of three restocked boxes that I ordered in the last week, but I didn't select upgraded shipping, I haven't received any shipping notices from Memebox, and the status hasn't updated on any orders in my account. If it actually is one of my boxes, I will be very happy and very impressed!


It could be, I generally get the tracking info from dhl before I get it from memebox lol.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 26, 2014)

Have a great day Memefriends! &lt;3

night night!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 26, 2014)

Just sent a photo. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 26, 2014)

Wah... missed the cute box... guess it only helps with my no-buy this summer............. I guess.....

:scared:

On the plus side, got Minibox #3 today and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jun 26, 2014)

lorizav said:


> Soooos
> 
> Soooooo happy I whined for the cute box!!!! Thank you Memebox for stalking MUT. Now to come up with some more wishes....


ha ha ha omg speaking of whining. i have been whining/(wishing/begging/bargaining/pleading) for a new bag for like 8 months. doesn't help my best friend was just in singapore and got a different style from the same line. noooooo

glad it worked for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

FYI

The Cute Wishlist Box has been RESTOCKED!


----------



## Andi B (Jun 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> It could be, I generally get the tracking info from dhl before I get it from memebox lol.


Haha, you were right! I just got my tracking from memebox! Now I'm not going to want to leave the house tomorrow...soooo excited!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> FYI
> 
> The Cute Wishlist Box has been RESTOCKED!


So glad they restocked this, I bought one!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> So glad they restocked this, I bought one!


I'm glad!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Haha, you were right! I just got my tracking from memebox! Now I'm not going to want to leave the house tomorrow...soooo excited!


Ah, the excited feels, I feel them for you. Tomorrow should be a good day huh?


----------



## Andi B (Jun 26, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Ah, the excited feels, I feel them for you. Tomorrow should be a good day huh?


Yes! Especially since it looks like they shipped 2 of my orders together! I guess they just decided to upgrade my order since I basically paid standard shipping twice!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 26, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes! Especially since it looks like they shipped 2 of my orders together! I guess they just decided to upgrade my order since I basically paid standard shipping twice!


Yep, they do that sometimes and luckily dhl is super easy to work with if you have an issue with delivery.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes! Especially since it looks like they shipped 2 of my orders together! I guess they just decided to upgrade my order since I basically paid standard shipping twice!


So which ones are you getting? Post some spoilers, please   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

Global 10 is back in stock btw


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

1 &amp; 10 are the only ones I don't have, but 10 doesn't look that great to me... I think I'll wait for 16!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

I liked the actigen gel, but it isn't enough to make me want to repurchase the whole #10...

#7 is in stock! Calling all a:t fox lovers~

Oil &amp; Trouble memebox too

And grapefruit scentbox for those who missed out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2014)

#7 and scent boxes gone again. But Lucky #3 is back.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

And SB By Missha!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Dang, really tempted to get the Missha SB but it's either that one box or... 2 boxes (Detox + Pomegranate box)


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Dang, really tempted to get the Missha SB but it's either that one box or... 2 boxes (Detox + Pomegranate box)


Do you think you'd like/use everything in the Missha box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does look pretty nice!

I'd personally probably go with the 2 boxes because you'd get more items AND they'd be a surprise (which is half the fun for me!). 

ETA: As an enabler, I also HAVE to suggest you just grab all three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

3 more new ones

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive

hair and body 3

superfood

wrap up no.1

not interested in any and have no pennies anyhow


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

NEW BOXES YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Do you think you'd like/use everything in the Missha box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It does look pretty nice!
> 
> I'd personally probably go with the 2 boxes because you'd get more items AND they'd be a surprise (which is half the fun for me!).
> 
> ETA: As an enabler, I also HAVE to suggest you just grab all three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


went ahead with the two boxes cause i thought i could just buy missha products from online stores if i really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

I kind of want Super Food box, mainly because hello, I am Evolution of a Foodie, and that might be a fun one to review   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

I can't purchase cause it says " the shipping method you have chosen is not available, please contact us if you're going to use this method" wtf`???


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I can't purchase cause it says " the shipping method you have chosen is not available, please contact us if you're going to use this method" wtf`???


Yeah mine does the same...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

If these gets sold out.. I will be upset xD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If these gets sold out.. I will be upset xD


Probably not since I assume no one can check out right now.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like @@justamerelurker got two boxes, so I dont know.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Are there possibly any coupon floating around other than the TRYMEMEBOX, MEMEBOXKIIP and the $3 off codes?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Looks like @@justamerelurker got two boxes, so I dont know.


I think she was getting different ones, maybe it's just the new ones that aren't working at the moment. They seem to have some trouble with glitches when boxes are first added to the site.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Looks like @@justamerelurker got two boxes, so I dont know.


Before the new boxes are out


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

Ohhh man, I can't decide if I want/need any of these. 

Thinking K-Beauty &amp; Super Foods, but...I bought 5 boxes this week already. Must be stopped!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

she was talking about two others


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh man, I can't decide if I want/need any of these.
> 
> Thinking K-Beauty &amp; Super Foods, but...I bought 5 boxes this week already. Must be stopped!


You could always make another account and checkout with the TRYMEMEBOX code again...


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ohhh man, I can't decide if I want/need any of these.
> 
> Thinking K-Beauty &amp; Super Foods, but...I bought 5 boxes this week already. Must be stopped!


Hahahaha wow me too, i bought 5 boxes so far this week too! 

Anyone please tell us when to stop...

But first, i'm getting that K-Beauty box!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You could always make another account and checkout with the TRYMEMEBOX code again...


I used to do this with like the referral points and sign up points tbh hahaha...

I have like 4 accounts now xD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok I may have definitely just made another account and used the code, and got the Super Food and K-Beauty value set


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

Still doesnt work -.-


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Still doesnt work -.-


I tried to check out, even if it has the shipping method error, i was still directed to the paypal page to pay.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I tried to check out, even if it has the shipping method error, i was still directed to the paypal page to pay.


Yea but it stops at the final step. The overview before you confirm order :/


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 27, 2014)

As soon as they fix checkout/shipping I'm all over that best of K Beauty box!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Are there possibly any coupon floating around other than the TRYMEMEBOX, MEMEBOXKIIP and the $3 off codes?


Might be time for a Promo code thread.


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

I will be strong until memebox decides to give me some free points.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

what is going on with their checkout?  They announce these boxes and we cannot order them because of a shipping bug?  I hope they extend the VIP special past noon because nothing is working on those VIP special boxes.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 27, 2014)

I just bought a bundle with no shipping problems for the VIP what problem are you ladies encountering?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome new boxes! These are so korean including the hangeul on pics and all lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

What bundle did you get @@Yingtaobang?  I tried several of the VIP items, including a bundle for superfood &amp; hair/body

and all of them display this error message

This shipping method is currently unavailable. If you would like to ship using this shipping method, please contact us.

the shipping is already included in the price!!!    Good grief!


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 27, 2014)

I see it's only with the skin food box...wth?


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 27, 2014)

I got the hair &amp; body + kpop beauty wrap up box but I tried buying the ski food one separately by itself and it gave me the error you just posted...that's weird


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

okay, just went thru them all again - the single boxes are having the shipping error - the bundles don't seem to have that issue.  I had an error on a bundle, because I had a single box in the order as well.

They need to fix that!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

@@biancardi weird. it is included but when you select place it says the error. Can you proceed to payment?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

The shipping error takes a few minutes to fix


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

no error when you have a bundle. 

conspiracy theory: they want us to buy it all lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi weird. it is included but when you select place it says the error. Can you proceed to payment?


yes, but then when it returns me to the site to confirm my order, it still has that error.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

*pulls hair out* FIX THE SHIPPING lol


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry I started this madness....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry I started this madness....


lol that's ok, I just woke up anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yup as I heard @@veritazy say - shipping only works if you add a bundle to your cart, single boxes wont work.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know if this is heresy but the K-Beauty Wrap-up box and the K-Style Cosmetics boxes seem really...the same?  If I am already getting K-Style do I need to get K-Beauty?  I mean, the insane collector in me is screaming yes that I want both but...my brain is saying that they are really similar.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

I dont know why they haven't fixed it yet.. :s


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I dont know why they haven't fixed it yet.. :s


I think its on purpose possibly?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think its on purpose possibly?


What purpose would that be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> What purpose would that be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So we pay "fullprice" once 12 noon hits. They want you to purchase bundles instead of individuals = more money, I could be wrong.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So we pay "fullprice" once 12 noon hits. They want you to purchase bundles instead of individuals = more money, I could be wrong.


That's really mean if that's the case. They offers a sale which no one can buy from, only to get us to buy bundle or later`? Im going to hope its a bug only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> That's really mean if that's the case. They offers a sale which no one can buy from, only to get us to buy bundle or later`? Im going to hope its a bug only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I HOPE  its a bug too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

Where is the emoticon of the person hurling the computer when you need it!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 27, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I don't know if this is heresy but the K-Beauty Wrap-up box and the K-Style Cosmetics boxes seem really...the same?  If I am already getting K-Style do I need to get K-Beauty?  I mean, the insane collector in me is screaming yes that I want both but...my brain is saying that they are really similar.


It sounds like the wrap up box might have more face creams and hair/body treatments while the K-Style might be more makeup? Of course, with Memebox "cosmetics" could mean anything that you put on your face, not just makeup so who knows. To me, the K-Beauty box sounds like any one of the numbered global edition boxes. Isn't sending out a mix of all the best Korean products the whole point of those?


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 27, 2014)

The bundle just sold out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

I feel like this is the universe's way of telling me I don't need anymore boxes this week.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I feel like this is the universe's way of telling me I don't need anymore boxes this week.


Yea same.


----------



## Renata P (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't want to buy a bundle, but I am afraid that they won't fix the problem and the VIP offer will end. Anyway they cannot fix it for few hours? It is midnight on Korea, so maybe that is the reason.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I didn't want to buy a bundle, but I am afraid that they won't fix the problem and the VIP offer will end. Anyway they cannot fix it for few hours? It is midnight on Korea, so maybe that is the reason.


Aren't they based in California?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Aren't they based in California?


yup


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

Now two bundles are unavailable and we still can't order seperate boxes! I really hope they'll prolong the sale because it'd be just unfair! On the other hand, maybe it's a way for me to stay away from buying more boxes...


----------



## Renata P (Jun 27, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Aren't they based in California?


Yes they are, but I have an impression that they act also from Korea. If they update the webpage from California it's 7.15 now so maybe they will fix it in 1 or 2 hours.

Hope so. With every minute I want to buy them more and more.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 27, 2014)

I woke up to a dirty diaper and a hungry two month old around 4:30am that's the only reason I found out about the new boxes LOL I do want the super food one but that glitch... .\/.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Did anyone buy the bundles?


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

How do we become VIP or is this just a link or an email?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> How do we become VIP or is this just a link or an email?


it was a link from a vip email that i posted.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 27, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> How do we become VIP or is this just a link or an email?


I don't know how the VIP thing works, but more people who subscribed to their newsletters are receiving emails about the VIP offers now...


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 27, 2014)

I went ahead and got the Cute/Cleansing value pack. I'm super excited.   :wub:


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> How do we become VIP or is this just a link or an email?


I am not sure what are the requirements to become a memebox VIP. They never listed it. I think I started receiving VIP emails after I purchased over 18 boxes....I think....


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

i think it is random or after so much money spent/ boxes


----------



## boxnewbie (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone buy the bundles?


I bought the super food and hair &amp; body 3 bundle. So much for waiting formy brightening box to come. I loved my hair and body box 1 so I bought this plus $3 off for each box and promo code for $15. I was going to buy it with the k beauty wrap bundle but was too hesitant coz I already ordered the k style box. Then, it sold out. Maybe it's a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Shipping is still being a pain in the butt for me and I can't checkout. Even though hair and body #2 wasn't as good as the first one, I have high hopes that I will find a conditioner in a future hair and body box that compares to my cherry blossom one from the first box.

Now if only Memebox would fix their shipping/site/checkout issues!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

sadly been going on since I posted the link, six/seven hours i think


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sadly been going on since I posted the link, six/seven hours i think


How are they not picking up on the fact that there's a problem if no one can buy anything?! LOL

Not that I NEED another box at this point but dang...If I'm not going to use the crap out of those $10 and $15 codes haha


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

i got so frustrated with h and b that i bought smile instead. Plus h and b 2 was a bit meh.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

I shot them an email, hope they haven't started their weekend yet


----------



## Malaperelka (Jun 27, 2014)

What should I buy - Wrap or H&amp;B3. I have no idea... Besides I can't buy anything now because of this error  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Renata P (Jun 27, 2014)

If you want to buy 2 boxes the older one and the new one, system works correctly. If you want to buy something "old" there is no problem either. But we want to buy new stuff! Grr....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

its working!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I want to buy a box (but which one?) I bought 12 memeboxes since June 20 so it much be the best choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Help: give me good reason why not and why yes please


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Only super food box &amp; H&amp;B 3  let me check out, but the wrap up still has that error


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> its working!!


You got to order???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You got to order???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You got to order???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did! I got the Hair and Body #3. Interestingly enough they keep repeating in the description how it's basically a "spa" box. Kind of wondering why they didn't just call it a Spa box instead of Hair and Body lol ;D


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure why the K Wrap up box has the shipping error still


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

WHY THAT BOX!!!  Waaaaaa!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

i chose h and b as wrap up had error


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

I got h+b3 + superfood, but k wrap us which I reaaaally wanted still doesnt work. maybe they finally working on it now, since the other two are working!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you all try to clicked continue to payment already.. because before add to cart you have to select shipping (6,99) and then it adds it to your card.. then in that shipping part you enter you country etc and with the new settings you given the option 0,0 shipping ( because you already said 6,99 before adding to cart.. so click continue 

so the error later on when you already added to basket with the option 6,99 shipping.. the unnecessary 0,0 shipping cost option is just gone

you can click all the way to when you are in paypal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Did you all try to clicked continue to payment already.. because before add to cart you have to select shipping (6,99) and then it adds it to your card.. then in that shipping part you enter you country etc and with the new settings you given the option 0,0 shipping ( because you already said 6,99 before adding to cart.. so click continue
> 
> so the error later on when you already added to basket with the option 6,99 shipping.. the unnecessary 0,0 shipping cost option is just gone
> 
> you can click all the way to when you are in paypal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea... it does not work.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

YEY!!! K-Wrap Up finally mine. About time  :angry:


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

Whats not working?  I just bought the K-Beauty Wrap up so maybe they fixed it?


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally after 3747 times of refreshing


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea... it does not work.


when does it say it doesn't work?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Finally


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

That trymemebox code is helping me branch out in my memebox experience.

I probably wouldnt have bought it without that code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

Yea!!!  Working now!!! Snagged K Beauty for $9.99, not bad!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 27, 2014)

I got the 2 new boxes no problem at 9am gmt . But I see many online are having issues buying them now is there a glitch or something

Not bothering with hair and body3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That trymemebox code is helping me branch out in my memebox experience.
> 
> I probably wouldnt have bought it without that code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so true!! did you also bought the other 2?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I got the 2 new boxes no problem at 9am gmt . But I see many online are having issues buying them now is there a glitch or something
> 
> Not bothering with hair and body3


Its working now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 27, 2014)

Everything's working now, just got my K-Beauty.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a question; apologies if it's been asked/answered a trillion times already: what happens after a box gets to Incheon? Are there any more shipping updates after that, usually?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have a question; apologies if it's been asked/answered a trillion times already: what happens after a box gets to Incheon? Are there any more shipping updates after that, usually?


This is what i always get for example: 

09:45 09-Apr-2014 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE  Dispatch number : ..

15:00 09-Apr-2014 INCHEON   

11:26 17-Apr-2014 Arrival at inward office of exchange NLAMSA   

01:09 18-Apr-2014 Departure from inward office of exchange NLAMSA  

13:58 18-Apr-2014 Delivery complete 157648 Recipient : () Result : Delivery complete

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 27, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Thank you! That was very helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have a question; apologies if it's been asked/answered a trillion times already: what happens after a box gets to Incheon? Are there any more shipping updates after that, usually?


After a box gets to Incheon it usually means that it left Korea, so i usually then check my local post tracking service, and they usually have (faster) updates there.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> After a box gets to Incheon it usually means that it left Korea, so i usually then check my local post tracking service, and they usually have (faster) updates there.


Oh neat - thanks! I just assumed that the tracking number wouldn't work at usps.com, but it does. Still no new info, but it's something!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have a question; apologies if it's been asked/answered a trillion times already: what happens after a box gets to Incheon? Are there any more shipping updates after that, usually?


not always in my case but i am in uk


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder how much % we are from this forum from everyone in the world buying Memeboxes    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

O cr*p I waited to long to buy xD + 3$ xD  ps everything is restocked but 3$ more expensive


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

pretty disgusting they say that the bundles are sold out then suddenly they jack the price up and available again.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> pretty disgusting they say that the bundles are sold out then suddenly they jack the price up and available again.


yup, business. but everything is +3$ again. vip sale is over


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 27, 2014)

I am so annoyed. I tried to buy the k-box for 10 hours today but the error didn't let me. And then I took my cat out for a walk and when I come back, the "error" was fixed but the box costs 6$ more.  Do you think if I buy it for full price and the complain with memebox they will give me a refund for the 6$?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

unlikely but you could contact them to complain as you never know. It's been two days in a row they have had 'errors' hope it isn't a sign of things to come.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I am so annoyed. I tried to buy the k-box for 10 hours today but the error didn't let me. And then I took my cat out for a walk and when I come back, the "error" was fixed but the box costs 6$ more.  Do you think if I buy it for full price and the complain with memebox they will give me a refund for the 6$?


Have you used TRYMEMEBOX code yet? both get you money off


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

is it me or has the description for hair and body 3 changed


----------



## memeaddicted (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes I was planning on using the code and with some points on my account I would have gotten it for 12$


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Yes I was planning on using the code and with some points on my account I would have gotten it for 12$


oh ok. just checking.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

Girls may I ask when the TRYMEMEBOX &amp; MEMEBOXKIIP codes expire?

(writing a blogpost but I'm now stuck at those dates XD) help


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls may I ask when the TRYMEMEBOX &amp; MEMEBOXKIIP codes expire?
> 
> (writing a blogpost but I'm now stuck at those dates XD) help


i am not sure if kiip still works. tried it and said not valid and i think the other is the 6th or the 8th


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> pretty disgusting they say that the bundles are sold out then suddenly they jack the price up and available again.


technically, the ~*cheaper*~ price was vip exclusive.

first come first serve i guess.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am not sure if kiip still works. tried it and said not valid and i think the other is the 6th or the 8th


i used the memeboxkiip earlier this morning.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> i used the memeboxkiip earlier this morning.


oh ok.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 27, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I am so annoyed. I tried to buy the k-box for 10 hours today but the error didn't let me. And then I took my cat out for a walk and when I come back, the "error" was fixed but the box costs 6$ more.  Do you think if I buy it for full price and the complain with memebox they will give me a refund for the 6$?


i managed to snatch it while it was still $23 and the error was fixed.

i honestly dont think they will refund you $6 to be honest.

but ugh it's disgusting if memebox really had the error on purpose.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

Memeboxkiip doesn't work for me though. Sad you guys missed the offers, thats really bad from Memebox's side, because it's not our fault their shipping was fkd up all day :/


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

Might have finished tonight


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

well then I'll just leave it open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 27, 2014)

Does anyone remember which box had the Purederm eye creaam?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone remember which box had the Purederm eye creaam?


I think it was memebox #11


----------



## Jane George (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think it was memebox #11


I think so. 11 def had a purederm product.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think it was memebox #11


You know I have box overload when I can't even remember the contents of the MOST recent Memebox! Thanks....!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

Just want to reccomend Innisfree's Jeju volcanic clay mask for those whos in need of a good clay mask. It def makes my skin clearer. And I've had a single thub for 1 year!! I use it once a week cause I have dry skin so can't use it twice as you would if you had oily skin. It's super cheap and I really would repurchase anyday ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Just want to reccomend Innisfree's Jeju volcanic clay mask for those whos in need of a good clay mask. It def makes my skin clearer. And I've had a single thub for 1 year!! I use it once a week cause I have dry skin so can't use it twice as you would if you had oily skin. It's super cheap and I really would repurchase anyday ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where did you purchase yours from??


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I love that too!! They have 2 versions of it now. One upgraded version which is a few bucks more. You re right its totally worth it. I want a good clay mask from a the next memeboxes since its summer...oilier days ahead!


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Theblondeangel I love that too!! They have 2 versions of it now. One upgraded version which is a few bucks more. You re right its totally worth it. I want a good clay mask from a the next memeboxes since its summer...oilier days ahead!


whats the difference between the two??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 27, 2014)

An oil and trouble mask box would be great!!! Clays and other healing masks instead of moisturizing masks.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You know I have box overload when I can't even remember the contents of the MOST recent Memebox! Thanks....!


Maybe a tip, keep the info cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do and it's very handy!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> whats the difference between the two??


the 'super' one has cooling effect and small exfoliating granules while the 'original' one doesn't. but I love the ori btr because I exfoliate with other means anyways... don't want to overuse and get dry patches.

man...I wonder how that 



Spoiler



claypatra in #12 will be like.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 27, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Maybe a tip, keep the info cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do and it's very handy!


might as well bind it later to make a scrapbook since you have a whole lot. lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> might as well bind it later to make a scrapbook since you have a whole lot. lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL i do have a ton! lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

I get mine off F2Plus1 Seller on ebay! Or Iamloveshop. Trust both of those two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yea, I've heard of the super one too. Maybe I'll try it when I'm empty!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> might as well bind it later to make a scrapbook since you have a whole lot. lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea Im sure ALL of us have wayy to much lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> i managed to snatch it while it was still $23 and the error was fixed.
> 
> i honestly dont think they will refund you $6 to be honest.
> 
> but ugh it's disgusting if memebox really had the error on purpose.


I don't think it was on purpose because it was not just the new boxes that had the problem.  I tried to get the aloe vera box into my cart and it was just a blank page.  That was with just the box and with it as part of a value pack.  I can't see them wanting to lose out on sales, either. 

I think they are working on their website (and it looks like they're doing it production! Ack!)

Also, I'm guessing they had a set number for VIP sales.  If they had actually sold out all their boxes to VIPs, how furious would the non-vip people be to see that they *could* have had a new box but they aren't special so they don't get one.  That's why they all restocked at 12 (or whenever it ended up happening)

But yesterday when this happened it was with accidentally free shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Whoops!

I would email them about the $6.  It's entirely possible they'll refund you with some Memepoints.  And 6 memepoints seems to be their "go-to" number for issues.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't think it was on purpose because it was not just the new boxes that had the problem.  I tried to get the aloe vera box into my cart and it was just a blank page.  That was with just the box and with it as part of a value pack.  I can't see them wanting to lose out on sales, either.
> 
> I think they are working on their website (and it looks like they're doing it production! Ack!)
> 
> ...


I think it's smart from memebox to have a few for the vips and a lot for the nonvips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gonna ask about the $6 too tomorrow! (my tomorrow) so confusing.. I just missed uit in winthin a minute... I have no clue when it end (here with my Dutch clock xD)

PS goodnight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Just want to reccomend Innisfree's Jeju volcanic clay mask for those whos in need of a good clay mask. It def makes my skin clearer. And I've had a single thub for 1 year!! I use it once a week cause I have dry skin so can't use it twice as you would if you had oily skin. It's super cheap and I really would repurchase anyday ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love that stuff too! I got it from Beauteque because they have it on sale right now. I love using it as a spot treatment and on my nose when i don't have time to use it on my whole face. It really is awesome and a little goes such a long way!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh and in regards to Memebox selling out of sets and then restocking them after the sale:

It's because they offer a specific amount of boxes/ value sets at the VIP prices, and then a specific amount of boxes/ value sets at the regular price.


----------



## JustBran (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm new to memebox and I just ordered 3 boxes during the week. I'm looking to get a few more but I wanted to know if they ever released new boxes over the weekend? I got bit by the meme bug!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how popular the brands/items that Memebox uses are in Korea? Whenever I research the products for my blog posts, I find almost nothing in English, and even Koreadepot and similar websites have hardly any information on them (or bad Engrish advertisements). Most of the brands are ones I've never heard of -- minus the Missha, Banila Co, Thefaceshop, and Tony Moly.

I'm just frustrated because it's so difficult to take Memebox on their word about what these products do (they do, after all, lie about the prices all the time). And it doesn't seem like it's necessary for Korean companies to put all of the ingredient information on the packaging? Not on the sample foils, at least. Much less in English, which I wouldn't expect them to do. It would be really nice if they could, though... I like knowing what I'm putting on my face.

It's a trend I've noticed that the brands Memebox is promoting are getting more and more obscure. I used to be able to write blog posts no problem because I could easily find at least some information about the company or ingredients behind the products in my, say, Luckybox #1 or Hydration Box (Superbox #3). Mini #3? Global #12? Not so much. It's frustrating. I really wish I knew Korean!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 27, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> .....
> 
> I'm just frustrated because it's so difficult to take Memebox on their word about what these products do (they do, after all, lie about the prices all the time). *And it doesn't seem like it's necessary for Korean companies to put all of the ingredient information on the packaging? Not on the sample foils, at least. Much less in English, which I wouldn't expect them to do. It would be really nice if they could, though... I like knowing what I'm putting on my face.*. .....


YES!!!! This!!!! It drives me nuts when there's no English ingredients listed anywhere- not on the package, not on the card in the box, not online... Nowhere! And there are definitely things my skin is sensitive to, so I need to avoid them. Memebox needs to translate when it's not already done on the packaging... Just print it out on the cards they put on the box, we know they can do it- the cards are already printed out in perfect English.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 27, 2014)

I dunno, I always thought most stuff in the boxes was pretty obscure and new to me, but I don't have an issue with not knowing what exact ingredients are in it. I do agree Memebox should translate that stuff, though.

Part of the appeal is not having tried anything I get from them! 

I am able to find most stuff on GMarket, but I know a lot of people would not be willing to sift through that site (It's a giant mess  :glasses: )


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

Lily V said:


> YES!!!! This!!!! It drives me nuts when there's no English ingredients listed anywhere- not on the package, not on the card in the box, not online... Nowhere! And there are definitely things my skin is sensitive to, so I need to avoid them. Memebox needs to translate when it's not already done on the packaging... Just print it out on the cards they put on the box, we know they can do it- the cards are already printed out in perfect English.


Well, I wouldn't say *perfect* English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Some of their mistakes have been hilarious.  I think they've gotten better, though, since they opened up in CA.  I think they must have gotten a better proofreader.

I absolutely agree that they should include the ingredients in English.  Luckily, I don't have killer allergies but if I did, this would be a pretty big deterrent to purchase.

I also want to know how popular these items really are in Korea!  I know there's more popular, westernized brands that have English websites and have name recognition on this side of the pond at least but does that mean they are popular in Korea, too?

From everything I've read, the make up is not the best, the skincare is so those are the boxes I've been buying.

I guess I just don't want to be getting the equivalent of Wet n Wild and Lipsmackers in my box but being told that its "most popular" Estee Lauder quality.

Know what I mean?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, I wouldn't say *perfect* English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Some of their mistakes have been hilarious.  I think they've gotten better, though, since they opened up in CA.  I think they must have gotten a better proofreader.
> 
> I absolutely agree that they should include the ingredients in English.  Luckily, I don't have killer allergies but if I did, this would be a pretty big deterrent to purchase.
> 
> ...


The superbox's that are catered to a specific brand are pretty much considered "high quality" such as the Missha SB or the TonyMoly SB. I mean 23$ for a regular Memebox, they can't necessarily put in high brand expensive items all the time in it, yea, maybe a sample sized like the TCFS CC Cream, but I don't expect much high quality makeup products in the regular Memebox's unless I buy a catered expensive SB. I think its fun trying out the opposite of Wet &amp; wild products but in Korea. As for the makeup quality, I find there makeup products aren't that great of quality in general, even Missha is sub-par, and Banila co, just meh for me.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 27, 2014)

Daaaannggg $90 for a box with all those products inside seems WAYY too

Overpriced for me...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The superbox's that are catered to a specific brand are pretty much considered "high quality" such as the Missha SB or the TonyMoly SB. I mean 23$ for a regular Memebox, they can't necessarily put in high brand expensive items all the time in it, yea, maybe a sample sized like the TCFS CC Cream, but I don't expect much high quality makeup products in the regular Memebox's unless I buy a catered expensive SB. I think its fun trying out the opposite of Wet &amp; wild products but in Korea. As for the makeup quality, I find there makeup products aren't that great of quality in general, even Missha is sub-par, and Banila co, just meh for me.


Not to mention that wet &amp; wild has some pretty darn good products for the price. Their eye shadows are awesome. Just because something is cheap doesn't mean that it won't work. My favorite mascara is a drugstore mascara (Maybelline The Falsies Black Drama, trust me it's the best formula out of all of the versions of The Falsies) and I will swear by it for as long as they make it. I have tried more expensive ones and I still like that one best.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

oh for eff's sake

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive

TWO more new boxes...

thankfully, they are so out of my price range right now!

oh and one of the boxes had that green tea cleansing oil that was "sold out" for the actual Green Tea box. hurumpf!


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh for eff's sake
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> ...


Those are out of my price range, PERIOD. LOL. I choked on my coffee when I saw the prices. I was like, "yea...NOPE."


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh for eff's sake
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> ...


OMG ugh. HOLY expensive much?! Why so expensive? ooooooohhhhhh I see


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Those are out of my price range, PERIOD. LOL. I choked on my coffee when I saw the prices. I was like, "yea...NOPE."


not only that, the products that they are showing - that can't be ALL of the items in the box, can it? I mean, that looks sad.


----------



## yunii (Jun 27, 2014)

I am surprised with the price as well.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh for eff's sakehttp://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusiveTWO more new boxes...thankfully, they are so out of my price range right now!oh and one of the boxes had that green tea cleansing oil that was "sold out" for the actual Green Tea box. hurumpf!


Yeah hrumpf for sure!
I don't think they're actual boxes though. They kind of remind me of the tosowoong sets they had before. Weird.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

Not getting those....7 products for 100$?? wahh....


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

they have the cacao brightening mask in box 2 - I was hoping that would be in the cacao box ....now, I am not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Those are out of my price range, PERIOD. LOL. I choked on my coffee when I saw the prices. I was like, "yea...NOPE."


I laughed so loud I'm surprised my neighbors didn't pound on the wall.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

They need to restock that MINI #3 dang it


----------



## Andi B (Jun 27, 2014)

Thankfully, there are only 1 or 2 products in each box that appeal to me, and I feel like with the crazy number of boxes I'll receive in the next 2 months, I'll probably end up getting those items anyway...soooo its a pass for once this week!

Now, just restock some of the boxes I'm lusting over if you want more of my $$$$ hahaha!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they have the cacao brightening mask in box 2 - I was hoping that would be in the cacao box ....now, I am not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We can still dream!

Btw you made me want the cacao box so bad I ended up ordering it last week.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They need to restock that MINI #3 dang it


YEAH!! How tough is it to restock that little sucker????

I wants it...my precioussss....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> YEAH!! How tough is it to restock that little sucker????
> 
> I wants it...my precioussss....


Haha


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they have the cacao brightening mask in box 2 - I was hoping that would be in the cacao box ....now, I am not sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will be super sad if its not in that box!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> We can still dream!
> 
> Btw you made me want the cacao box so bad I ended up ordering it last week.


I am such an enabler....haha


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> YEAH!! How tough is it to restock that little sucker????I wants it...my precioussss....


Quick! Someone make a gif of gollum with a memebox


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am such an enabler....haha


I'm pretty sure we all are, but it doesn't help that we like the same stuff, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I will be super sad if its not in that box!


me too....I mean, it is a perfect fit. But memebox works weird - like that green tea cleansing oil - they had that on SALE for a couple of weeks, knowing it was a spoiler for the Green Tea box!! And I bet that is what happened - it sold out at that time

The cacao mask is the only "chocolate" thing in their shop right now, so I do hope it is in there...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I'm pretty sure we all are, but it doesn't help that we like the same stuff, lol.


that is true!! No one is any help on the addiction thread!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is true!! No one is any help on the addiction thread!


Lol, yeah don't look at me for help either because I want pretty much all of them.

Speaking of which, we are still in desperate need of color box spoilers.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

feel free to use it LOL


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> feel free to use it LOL


YESSSSSSSS

Best image ever!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> YESSSSSSSS


That's what were going to look like once our mortgage's/rent default LOL


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's what were going to look like once our mortgage's/rent default LOL


Will work for memeboxes, is what our signs will say.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> feel free to use it LOL


that is fricking perfect!! I will have to post that on my blog!! haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Will work for memeboxes, is what our signs will say.


hahaha oh man


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's what were going to look like once our mortgage's/rent default LOL


no, we aren't going to look like that, because we have a ton of great skin care products and facial masks!! lol

Our significant others might look like that, however!! haha


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, we aren't going to look like that, because we have a ton of great skin care products and facial masks!! lolOur significant others might look like that, however!! haha


If we have one, lol.

It takes a unique and special snowflake of a person to deal with my oddness.

At least I supposedly don't look my age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, we aren't going to look like that, because we have a ton of great skin care products and facial masks!! lol
> 
> Our significant others might look like that, however!! haha


LOL


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

How bad is it that I'm pretty much only staying up late to see if anything gets restocked?!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> If we have one, lol.
> 
> It takes a unique and special snowflake of a person to deal with my oddness.
> 
> At least I supposedly don't look my age  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


we are long lost sistas!! i could have written that post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> How bad is it that I'm pretty much only staying up late to see if anything gets restocked?!


The Quest for the Mini Memebox 3....

it alludes us, yess, it doess....shiny, precioussss....


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol, yeah don't look at me for help either because I want pretty much all of them.
> 
> Speaking of which, we are still in desperate need of color box spoilers.


I think someone here did get the Orange box, because I saw some items from the Orange box in the memebox swap thread.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we are long lost sistas!! i could have written that post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I made my dad almost choke laughing because of what I told him one day.

I am an only child whose parents split up and neither of them had more kids.

"Dad, I'm like Highlander... There can be only one."


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh, my wishlist is at least 14 boxes long! I have a lot of missed boxes to make up for! Most are probably lost causes, but ya never know...and I'm a persistant little beeyotch!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

it is one of our members - deareux!! here is her review of Color Box Orange

http://www.deareux.com/2014/06/memebox-colorbox-2-orange-memebox-promo.html


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think someone here did get the Orange box, because I saw some items from the Orange box in the memebox swap thread.


You mean they had time to post items for swap, but didn't have time to post spoilers?! How dare they?! Hahaha! 
Nevermind! Thanks Deareux!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> How bad is it that I'm pretty much only staying up late to see if anything gets restocked?!


I know, get first dibs on new boxes! lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

well, I am going to post their blog link over in the Color box area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 28, 2014)

Lucky ducky @@Deareux! Memebox started following me on Instagram and I was hoping I'd receive an email from them asking if i wanted to review a box. Sadly, no email, and now I'm buying them all up!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is one of our members - deareux!! here is her review of Color Box Orangehttp://www.deareux.com/2014/06/memebox-colorbox-2-orange-memebox-promo.html


Ooh, now if someone would get the blue box and post it.

Side note: glad I got the bundle because I actually like the look of that box.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is true!! No one is any help on the addiction thread!


Lol I was thinking is more like the enabling thread xD not much help there lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> Lol I was thinking is more like the enabling thread xD not much help there lol


Very true.
I've even been toying with the idea of starting my own blog. I'll be honest I'm a little scared about it, but I know I could do it.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

Well ladies, I think I'm going to remove my Keyskin eye gel patches and call it a night! If I should happen to wake up around 5 or 6, I'll probably check my phone to see if there's anything new, and then go right back to sleep for another hour or two. Yeah, its like OCD!

Have a good night!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Very true.
> 
> I've even been toying with the idea of starting my own blog.


It is actually a lot of fun.  I started mine last august or september and it does take a lot more work than I thought it would - because I am anal and have to post descriptions and links to the product...

July &amp; August will be a LOT more work.  Usually, I just have sneak peaks for a few boxes, and then my unboxings of my normal boxes.  On occasion, I will blog on other stuff - eco friendly products and other makeup products.  But memebox is more difficult for me, because of the research I try to put into my blog - looking up the products (and it is tough - many times I find the item on a korean website with no translation!!) and getting the lowdown on the product.

But I still enjoy it.  The spoilers help me, because I can actually research the items ahead of time, get a draft written with the descriptions and product links and then when I get the box, I take pictures, try out the products and give my opinion on them.

that has helped.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 28, 2014)

I managed to snatch a K-Beauty Wrap Box with a reduced price last evening and with the code it cost me $15. However, I think it's very unfair they didn't prolong the sale when we could only buy seperate boxes for 1 or 2 hours. It's not our fault they keep on getting errors on their page these days.

As to new boxes - they're definately out of my price range and I'm not even going to think about them. I don't believe they'll sell them for this kind of price.

My Global #12 had had status about leaving the international post since Tuesday but it still doesn't show up as Incheon   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it's just some tracking mistake and it didn't get lost or anything...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is actually a lot of fun. I started mine last august or september and it does take a lot more work than I thought it would - because I am anal and have to post descriptions and links to the product...
> 
> July &amp; August will be a LOT more work. Usually, I just have sneak peaks for a few boxes, and then my unboxings of my normal boxes. On occasion, I will blog on other stuff - eco friendly products and other makeup products. But memebox is more difficult for me, because of the research I try to put into my blog - looking up the products (and it is tough - many times I find the item on a korean website with no translation!!) and getting the lowdown on the product.
> 
> ...


What helps me is that I can read Hangul. A surprising amount of words of the ad will be English words spelled in Hangul. Especially helps when buying bb or cc creams, I have learned that even with my dry skin... Chok chok (or 촉촉) is not something I want it to say. That's what that awful cc cushion from superbox 2 had in the name, it was not dewy... that stuff made my face as greasy as a frying pan.
ETA: don't get me wrong, I can sound out the words but I do not know Korean. Lol


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 28, 2014)

they've finally told us how the VIP thing works!!!

for you to qualify for VIP status:

you need to purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month!!! the VIP status is renewed each month!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> they've finally told us how the VIP thing works!!!
> 
> for you to qualify for VIP status:
> 
> you need to purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month!!! the VIP status is renewed each month!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well, that isn't too bad - just 2 boxes per month, based on that calculation!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> they've finally told us how the VIP thing works!!!
> 
> for you to qualify for VIP status:
> 
> you need to purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month!!! the VIP status is renewed each month!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh. Now I get it.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, that isn't too bad - just 5 boxes every 3 months - lol


Most of us are over qualified lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Most of us are over qualified lol.


I know - that is why I said - that isn't too bad!! haha

We should be super duper VIPs.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - that is why I said - that isn't too bad!! haha
> 
> We should be super duper VIPs.


Elite Level. *nodnod*


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> they've finally told us how the VIP thing works!!!
> 
> for you to qualify for VIP status:
> 
> you need to purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month!!! the VIP status is renewed each month!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks I wonder if they will count bundles?

I'm going to email and ask, and find out if they consider me a VIP or not.

According to this I should be, buy I'm not getting any emails about VIP.


----------



## princesskelly (Jun 28, 2014)

CharstarWishes said:


> Thanks
> 
> I wonder if they will count bundles?
> 
> ...


Please let me know what they say! Im in the same position


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> feel free to use it LOL


AHAHAHHA ohhhh my god I just laughed so hard I woke up my fiance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I TOTALLY didn't expect that LMAO


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> AHAHAHHA ohhhh my god I just laughed so hard I woke up my fiance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I TOTALLY didn't expect that LMAO


Best Idea Ever!


----------



## ConfusedSpendaholic (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to Memebox!

Since memebox doesn't ship to my country (they said they are working on it though), I plan to get it through a freight forwarder.

So can anyone please tell me the size and approximate weight of it? I intend to get either the Smile Care (more likely) or the skin care box to try out.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Memebox!
> 
> ...


they all vary..i think you have to ask memebox~

gosh i miss few pages while asleep. this thread fliessss


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

also some skincare value pack is out for VIPs. 

and they are blood quenchingly expensive.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Memebox!
> 
> ...


I just got the hair and body #2 box which seems like it's probably pretty heavy.  It weighs 30oz.

The size changes.  If you get one box in a shipment it comes in a bag. It is about 10"L x10"W x4"H

If you get two boxes in a shipment (two boxes shipping at the same time), it comes in a box that is: 9"L x 9"W x6"H

Thats in inches.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 28, 2014)

Just woken up looked at my emails went no not buying come In here before work and wow . Decoded not buying boxes before even seeing the prices . Goes off to see how much on VIP and works out non VIP price . Ouch


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

Here's the Red Color Box Spoilers

http://boxesfordays.wordpress.com/2014/06/28/memebox-color-box-1-red-review/#more-1835

Good to know about the VIP thing, I was wondering!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> feel free to use it LOL


I love it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> also some skincare value pack is out for VIPs.
> 
> and they are blood quenchingly expensive.


yea, too expensive for me, especially for recycled products


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I wouldn't mind some NEW nakedbox releases


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

I have most of the products already and already bought the Tosowoong package this month so can't afford another high price package. I am wondering if the wrap up will be mostly repeats too.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

So I just wasted some of my time to figure out how much these Best of Memeshop skin care boxes really are worth!

*The Best of Memeshop Skin Care No. 2 + Free Full-Size O&amp;Soap Berry*

*$16* = 1. O'SUM Aloe Vera Soothing Mist 80ml
*$11* = 2. RECIPE BY NATURE Spray Water Essence 140ml
*$13 *= 3. GRAND PLAN Natrual Cocoon Peeling Silk Balls 3 packs
*$28* = 4. WONDERUCI Real Cacao Brightening Mask 100g
*$15* = 5. LJK Tea Tree Mask x5
*$26* = 6. DR's Care Vita Propolis Ampoule 15ml
 
Free
$6,50 7. O&amp;SOAPBERRY Bubble Cleanser 100ml
 
*subtotal = $109*
They say from $100: _special price $90_
so you have _*$19 discount*_ instead of $10
This deal is okay, but is it really worth it? that's up to you.
 
 
*The Best of Memeshop Skin Care No. 2 + Free Full-Size O&amp;Soap Berry*
*$19* = 1. RECIPE BY NATURE Green Tea Cleansing Oil 200ml
*$18* = 2. TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL Aqua Gel Mist 140ml
*$17* = 3. WONDERUCI Light Light Eye Balm 20g
*$15* = 4. DK Sprout Refine Intensive Essence 30ml
*$18* = 5. DK Sprout Refine Intensive Serum 75ml
*$18* = 6. VELIEVE White Clay Mask 150ml
*$25* = 7. YESOOLING Mandarin Energy Facial Oil 35ml
 
Free
8. O&amp;SOAPBERRY Bubble Cleanser 100ml
 
*subtotal = $130*
They say from $150: _special price $135_
That's not a deal, that's like an anti-deal, you need to _*pay $5 more!!*_
*Don't buy!!*
 
Enjoy shopping &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

ty the tosowoong deal was similar as you paid the correct price for all the products but at least you got a free memebox from nature.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje lol you are too free, hun! thanks for compiling tho...i never have the cash even if i wanted it.

also i realized #12 and colorbox have nail polish in them. i don't need anymore of that memebox lol. i need one good box to make me happy...but monday is still a long way to go..


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I just wasted some of my time to figure out how much these Best of Memeshop skin care boxes really are worth!
> 
> *The Best of Memeshop Skin Care No. 2 + Free Full-Size O&amp;Soap Berry*
> 
> ...


yeah, when I saw those products and the price value, I thought they are charging about 20.00 per product on average.  No WAY.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

The thing is that you get free shipping at $70 anyhow so you may as well make up your own box at that price esp. as most vips have probably bought a fair few boxes already.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

or get a bundle


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje lol you are too free, hun! thanks for compiling tho...i never have the cash even if i wanted it.
> 
> also i realized #12 and colorbox have nail polish in them. i don't need anymore of that memebox lol. i need one good box to make me happy...but monday is still a long way to go..


I rather buy these products separately and I don't want to spend my money on that! I already have the half of it + 4 bottles of waterspray essence from recipe by nature XD so no this is not a good deal..

I'm gonna wait for the special "special"boxes like that Honey box! omg that one is amazing and honest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The thing is that you get free shipping at $70 anyhow so you may as well make up your own box at that price esp. as most vips have probably bought a fair few boxes already.


you better buy a few products and apply the $15 coupon... thats a better deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, when I saw those products and the price value, I thought they are charging about 20.00 per product on average.  No WAY.


Yup thats is not so great of them..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I'm getting #12 global on Monday! Weekend go away already &gt;.&lt;


----------



## justamerelurker (Jun 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting #12 global on Monday! Weekend go away already &gt;.&lt;


such rare occasion when one wants the weekend to go away and monday to come faster hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> such rare occasion when one wants the weekend to go away and monday to come faster hahaha


cause hubby works 4 on 4 off tbh the days mean very little in this house. Wondering if mine might come today as don't think post has come yet i think


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 28, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> such rare occasion when one wants the weekend to go away and monday to come faster hahaha


Haha, normally I wish for longer weekends!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

PS I'm thinking of buying the TOSOWOONG Propolis sparkle ampoule (honey addict!) does anyone know if it's good?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS I'm thinking of buying the TOSOWOONG Propolis sparkle ampoule (honey addict!) does anyone know if it's good?


sorry i haven't tried it yet. is huge though at 100ml


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting #12 global on Monday! Weekend go away already &gt;.&lt;


It is rare to see someone wishing away their weekend.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jun 28, 2014)

I've bought so many boxes I had to create an excel spreadsheet to keep track. Argh! I've been stalking the memebox site hoping they would restock the Honey box. I was going to join the addiction thread but this one is just too much fun


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 28, 2014)

I want that honey box like nothing else, so I keep checking too. I've actually started purchasing the honey products from the box (I have 2 so far), and well as, some other Korean honey products (I think I have 8 different samples/products headed my way). I'm making me own honey box. It sort of makes me feel better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gah! There are 2 value boxes left with the snail 2/mask 4. I keep going back and forth between that and global 15. I haven't done a global box yet, which kind of makes me think that, but snails! Decisions are tough.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I want that honey box like nothing else, so I keep checking too. I've actually started purchasing the honey products from the box (I have 2 so far), and well as, some other Korean honey products (I think I have 8 different samples/products headed my way). I'm making me own honey box. It sort of makes me feel better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Gah! There are 2 value boxes left with the snail 2/mask 4. I keep going back and forth between that and global 15. I haven't done a global box yet, which kind of makes me think that, but snails! Decisions are tough.


YES! I want the Honey box as well! I missed out on the first one.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

the honey was my first box I  purchased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got it when it was on sale over Mother's Day.  Did I just get it when it first came out?


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the honey was my first box I  purchased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got it when it was on sale over Mother's Day.  Did I just get it when it first came out?


Me too!  I believe it was the first release.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

As popular as that Honey Box seems to be, I wouldn't be surprised if they did a Honey Box 2 by the end of July! (What do I win if I'm right?!)


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the honey was my first box I  purchased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got it when it was on sale over Mother's Day.  Did I just get it when it first came out?


Yeah it was, I remember that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

What do you ladies think of Nakedbox #20? I've been debating weather or not to get it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> YES! I want the Honey box as well! I missed out on the first one.


they better make a honeybox 2!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

*The LJH Dr's Care Vita Propolis Ampoule 15ml is amazing!! me, my mom and FATHER just tried it and we all love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *
*The unnie cream is nice too and the rest will be also! no doubt those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a good box (also thinking of getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

I would buy a honey box 2 as I love my honey box 1


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *The LJH Dr's Care Vita Propolis Ampoule 15ml is amazing!! me, my mom and FATHER just tried it and we all love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *
> 
> *The unnie cream is nice too and the rest will be also! no doubt those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a good box (also thinking of getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


The only thing holding me back is the BB cream... I tried to do a search for a decent swatch, and no luck, and there all sample sizes except for the Unnie cream....


----------



## Andi B (Jun 28, 2014)

I also wish they'd bring back any of the boxes that had the Recipe Slowganic Cleansers! Maybe it's just because I'm obsessed with marshmallows and anything with a green tea scent, but I'm dying to try this stuff in any of the "flavors".


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

my scent box still hasn't been marked for shipment...I do hope they aren't delaying it.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my scent box still hasn't been marked for shipment...I do hope they aren't delaying it.


Mine is the same.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my scent box still hasn't been marked for shipment...I do hope they aren't delaying it.





Jane George said:


> Mine is the same.


I'm quite sure the status will change on Monday and we'll then get tracking details too.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

@@Paulina PS you are right - last week, I had a box ship out on friday and I didn't get tracking updates in my account until monday.

just so impatient!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Paulina PS you are right - last week, I had a box ship out on friday and I didn't get tracking updates in my account until monday.
> 
> just so impatient!!


Me too, I'm getting the bundle and these are some of my most anticipated boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My Global #12 has landed in my country today so I hope to get it Monday/Tuesday. And then the scent boxes later in the week, hopefully!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Me too, I'm getting the bundle and these are some of my most anticipated boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My Global #12 has landed in my country today so I hope to get it Monday/Tuesday. And then the scent boxes later in the week, hopefully!


i hope they all come together to my doorstep on monday!! thats 5 boxes omg~  :smilehappyyes:

i don't have a practical lesson so I can stay in all morning and wait for mr postman.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I wonder if they will ever put this in a memebox, because I really want to purchase it.


----------



## flushblush (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wonder if they will ever put this in a memebox, because I really want to purchase it.


Maybe in the Cute Wishlist? The box description says to expect a makeup kit!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

*KEYSKIN*

Medisn White Dental Whitening Strips

those will probably be in the smile care box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

They need to do a Secret Key sale soon! I'll buy like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

I didn't know that 15$ discount code was an affiliate code..Whoever's code that is, is making a lot of money


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I didn't know that 15$ discount code was an affiliate code..Whoever's code that is, is making a lot of money


I thought it was from Like a Coupon website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

sharksoul24 said:


> I thought it was from Like a Coupon website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes maybe, but its an affiliate code...It says " affiliate discount"


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I didn't know that 15$ discount code was an affiliate code..Whoever's code that is, is making a lot of money


I don't think it is an affiliate code.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yes maybe, but its an affiliate code...It says " affiliate discount"


bump


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yes maybe, but its an affiliate code...It says " affiliate discount"


What box did you purchase?  Because some of the boxes are $3.00 affiliate discounts on top of everything else. 

Did you click on an affiliate link to purchase your box?  I know that the $3.00 discount is only on selected boxes - if you tell me which one you purchased, I can tell you if that is the case.

when I used the $15.00 code, it didn't tell me that because I didn't purchase any of the $3.00 discounted boxes.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I didn't know that 15$ discount code was an affiliate code..Whoever's code that is, is making a lot of money


I remember someone said it is from a coupons site.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> bump


The $3 off is an affiliate the Trymemebox it says discount


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What box did you purchase?  Because some of the boxes are $3.00 affiliate discounts on top of everything else.
> 
> Did you click on an affiliate link to purchase your box?  I know that the $3.00 discount is only on selected boxes - if you tell me which one you purchased, I can tell you if that is the case.
> 
> when I used the $15.00 code, it didn't tell me that because I didn't purchase any of the $3.00 discounted boxes.


That's for the collagen box. Its full price. I never clicked on any affiliate links either. When I removed the code that 3$ went away. Also some few were talking about it on Memebox's facebook page.


----------



## yunii (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's for the collagen box. Its full price. I never clicked on any affiliate links either. When I removed the code that 3$ went away. Also some few were talking about it on Memebox's facebook page.


Collagen is an affiliate discount box though.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's for the collagen box. Its full price. I never clicked on any affiliate links either. When I removed the code that 3$ went away. Also some few were talking about it on Memebox's facebook page.


The collagen box is one with the $3.00 discount.   You would see it full price, but then the discount appears in the total as an affiliate discount of $3.00.   

That is for that box.  The $15.00 code is not an affiliate code because I never saw that.  I think Memebox is having issues again.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The collagen box is one with the $3.00 discount.   You would see it full price, but then the discount appears in the total as an affiliate discount of $3.00.
> 
> That is for that box.  The $15.00 code is not an affiliate code because I never saw that.  I think Memebox is having issues again.


Oh ok, good to know! thnxs - I think I got confused when I saw the "affiliate" on there, and than someone talking about it on Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah, it is memeconfusing...

When I first used an affiliate code and got a 3.00 discount, I was like, what?  because I didn't know that it was $3.00 off.


----------



## flynt (Jun 28, 2014)

.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ordered the Nakedbox 20# hoping the BB Cream works with my skin tone


----------



## ConfusedSpendaholic (Jun 28, 2014)

Placed my first order!

Bought the Smile Care box as my sister is obsessed with teeth whitening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am getting it through a freight forwarder and if this works, I would order lots more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Still haven't bought anything today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't decide if I should buy the K-beauty and the skinfood box!

why don't we get new newsletters on saturdays!?  :scared:

Sweet dreams &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

superfood not skinfood? or is there a skinfood box?


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's for the collagen box. Its full price. I never clicked on any affiliate links either. When I removed the code that 3$ went away. Also some few were talking about it on Memebox's facebook page.


All I know is that the TryMemebox is not an affiliate code but you CAN get an affiliate code discount of $3 of the Collagen box.  I'm debating getting it because $3 off is $3 more to spend on Honey Box #2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am trying so hard NOT to buy it.  It's sitting in my cart with the Trymemebox and $3 off....  Soooo... hard to resist...

I can't lie though.  I'm secretly hoping they'll either restock the honeybox or make a new one so I can use the TryMemebox code on it instead.  It doesnt expire until july 7th so I got time... &gt;.&lt;

Hi, my name is Sarah and I'm addicted to Memeboxes...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> superfood not skinfood? or is there a skinfood box?


lol that's what I meant! xD (=prove I need to sleep)


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> superfood not skinfood? or is there a skinfood box?


Superfood but I'm really hoping there will be Skinfood in it....  What do you think our chances are?


----------



## ashleylind (Jun 28, 2014)

I would love a Skinfood box! I ordered a bunch of their various honey samples, and they should be here next week! And yeah, I'm saving money in my account just in case Honey 2 arrives.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 28, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be buying any new boxes for a while...my computer is starting to break down and I'll need to replace it soon. /sigh/

BUT.

IF. If they release a witch or princess themed box, I will have to surrender.

/hinthinttothememeboxforumstalkers/


----------



## Jane George (Jun 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be buying any new boxes for a while...my computer is starting to break down and I'll need to replace it soon. /sigh/
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


sorry to get you on this forum but do you still want those tattoos/stickers


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be buying any new boxes for a while...my computer is starting to break down and I'll need to replace it soon. /sigh/
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


a Princess or Witch box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would be incredible!


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 28, 2014)

Oooh, now I wanted a Magical Girl box. XD


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be buying any new boxes for a while...my computer is starting to break down and I'll need to replace it soon. /sigh/
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


They need to make BOTH of these immediately! LOL


----------



## flushblush (Jun 29, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Oooh, now I wanted a Magical Girl box. XD


 Tell your wish to Kyubey Memebox! We can all be Magical Girls! ／人◕ ‿‿ ◕人＼


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be buying any new boxes for a while...my computer is starting to break down and I'll need to replace it soon. /sigh/
> 
> BUT.
> 
> ...


What kind of products would you imagine to be in there then?


----------



## migasa (Jun 29, 2014)

The FaceShopBox is on sale again:

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-by-thefaceshop#.U7AFL0AmLFI


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

migasa said:


> The FaceShopBox is on sale again:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox-by-thefaceshop#.U7AFL0AmLFI


wasnt an amazing box tbh


----------



## migasa (Jun 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wasnt an amazing box tbh


In my opinion - this box was awful


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

migasa said:


> In my opinion - this box was awful


ll i was being diplomatic


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

migasa said:


> In my opinion - this box was awful


I really liked the Faceshop Box. It had everything in it, and the packaging was really cute.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 29, 2014)

So I had a dream that I was browsing the Memebox website and though there weren't any new boxes, I clicked on the Value Sets link and found a set halfway down the page -- two Superboxes (or themed Memeboxes), completely new, free express shipping. For the life of me I can't remember what the two of them were, but they weren't anything I was super interested in buying in my dream so they must not have been any branded boxes or skin-care heavy boxes. In my dream my first instinct upon seeing this value set was to tell you all about the random Memebox glitch that could be used to get first dibs on these two new boxes!

Memebox is drilling into my subconscious. I'm looking at Memeboxes when I'm not even awake!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

@@Bunbunny - lol.  I guess I still have a ways to go, as I haven't dreamt of memeboxes yet!!

In other news, my Office Essentials box should be in my hands tomorrow (probably late afternoon, because my PO delivers very late in the day to my place)

This is one box that I am not excited about getting, now that I know that the Secret Key mist was left out.   Hopefully, I will feel better about it once I have it in my hands.

I want my Color &amp; Scentbox to get here - now those I am excited about!!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Bunbunny - lol.  I guess I still have a ways to go, as I haven't dreamt of memeboxes yet!!
> 
> In other news, my Office Essentials box should be in my hands tomorrow (probably late afternoon, because my PO delivers very late in the day to my place)
> 
> ...


i preferred mine to h and b 2 tbh. i will use all items too.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 29, 2014)

The wait is killing me, and my first box doesn't even ship until the beginning of August! This was a bad idea for an impatient person. LoL


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The wait is killing me, and my first box doesn't even ship until the beginning of August! This was a bad idea for an impatient person. LoL


I know.. It's painful..


----------



## Deareux (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What kind of products would you imagine to be in there then?


I know both Etude House and Lioele have very princessy packaging. I'm not recalling other brands at the moment, but I'm sure Memebox knows of a lot of brands that we don't. Holika Holika has a witchy theme and some of their skincare products come in bottles that look like potion bottles. Baviphat currently has a few new products that come in little apple shaped bottles, which would work well with a Snow White theme. Majolica Majorca (although this is a Japanese brand) has circus themed products.



Jane George said:


> sorry to get you on this forum but do you still want those tattoos/stickers


I do apologize, but I cannot recall which tattoo/stickers you are referring to. Which ones were they again?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

Imberis said:


> The wait is killing me, and my first box doesn't even ship until the beginning of August! This was a bad idea for an impatient person. LoL


oh I hear ya!!  I actually purchased my 2nd box because the 1st box I ordered wasn't shipping for a month!!  And it explains why I went memecrazy and have 20+ boxes coming my way in July &amp; August!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I know both Etude House and Lioele have very princessy packaging. I'm not recalling other brands at the moment, but I'm sure Memebox knows of a lot of brands that we don't. Holika Holika has a witchy theme and some of their skincare products come in bottles that look like potion bottles. Baviphat currently has a few new products that come in little apple shaped bottles, which would work well with a Snow White theme. Majolica Majorca (although this is a Japanese brand) has circus themed products.
> 
> I do apologize, but I cannot recall which tattoo/stickers you are referring to. Which ones were they?


They were from my lootcrate markiplier i think. i think it was you or am i going mad?


----------



## migasa (Jun 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really liked the Faceshop Box. It had everything in it, and the packaging was really cute.


Really?

If there is still someone who wants TFSbox, it is on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

migasa said:


> Really?
> 
> If there is still someone who wants TFSbox, it is on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i read that wrong as TCFS and nearly got cardiac arrest. hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw ladies, the suggestion thread is here. and it works like a wishing well. &lt;- proven fact.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i read that wrong as TCFS and nearly got cardiac arrest. hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> btw ladies, the suggestion thread is here. and it works like a wishing well. &lt;- proven fact.


breathe...


----------



## Rina (Jun 29, 2014)

A little late, but I've been loving the Gangnam Style box! The *Grinif Skin repair BB Cream *is amazzzzingggg! I've been fighting my acne scars for awhile now, and this in combo with my skincare seems to be finally working. The coverage is pretty good for a bb cream, and the plus side is that I don't even break out.  Cover it with a light powder and I last throughout the day. Pretty good for the other bb creams I've ever tried.

I haven't tested out all the other products yet but the eyebrow pencil is nice as well : o


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 29, 2014)

Rina said:


> A little late, but I've been loving the Gangnam Style box! The *Grinif Skin repair BB Cream *is amazzzzingggg! I've been fighting my acne scars for awhile now, and this in combo with my skincare seems to be finally working. The coverage is pretty good for a bb cream, and the plus side is that I don't even break out.  Cover it with a light powder and I last throughout the day. Pretty good for the other bb creams I've ever tried.
> 
> I haven't tested out all the other products yet but the eyebrow pencil is nice as well : o


I wish they would restock it


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm so pissed Mexico lost I bought another box to make myself happy lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I'm so pissed Mexico lost I bought another box to make myself happy lol


any excuse works now? hehe

i just dropped my cookie... I need a box!! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

so.. for the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3, do you think they will include the Italy towel (that is the green towel shown in the pic) and the other items, such as the body wash and that brush thing?

I put the pic in a spoiler cause it is HUGE



Spoiler












I am tempted to get this one, just because it is really a spa box - Korean Spa style! (#JJIMJILBANG)- and I read up on what that was - and I am very interested now!!

http://blog.korea.net/?p=20198

Those spas look amazing! I want to go to Korea now for a vacation!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so.. for the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3, do you think they will include the Italy towel (that is the green towel shown in the pic) and the other items, such as the body wash and that brush thing?I put the pic in a spoiler cause it is HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I know both Etude House and Lioele have very princessy packaging. I'm not recalling other brands at the moment, but I'm sure Memebox knows of a lot of brands that we don't. Holika Holika has a witchy theme and some of their skincare products come in bottles that look like potion bottles. Baviphat currently has a few new products that come in little apple shaped bottles, which would work well with a Snow White theme. Majolica Majorca (although this is a Japanese brand) has circus themed products.
> 
> I do apologize, but I cannot recall which tattoo/stickers you are referring to. Which ones were they again?


I have now the TonyMoly Apple handcream on my shelve-sink-thing in my bedroom and that one really looks like the apple from snow white!! and also lovely product inside

I think that would be a lovely theme with those products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

WE WON!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OMG those last minutes of the game, sitting there in my orange shirt, I almost started crying but didn't want to loose hope (always staying positive)... but then that amazing shot of Sneijder!! moments later the beautiful timing and place of Robben and the perfect winning goal of Huntelaar.

I'm so proud!!! (didn't made my orange cheesecake for nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

(ps I'm sorry for the Mexico supporters I know how It almost felt!

I think I'm gonna buy a memebox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> WE WON!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OMG those last minutes of the game, sitting there in my orange shirt, I almost started crying but didn't want to loose hope (always staying positive)... but then that amazing shot of Sneijder!! moments later the beautiful timing and place of Robben and the perfect winning goal of Huntelaar.
> 
> I'm so proud!!! (didn't made my orange cheesecake for nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


You had to say cheesecake, lol.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

Why can't I search for superbox thefaceshop? this box is hidden.. are there more boxes hidden that I don't know of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 29, 2014)

@@biancardi haha..like MissJexie pointed out, the recent boxes have not been exactly like what they showed in the pic icons. I think those are purely for illustration purposes only now. 
But jjimjibangs are fun!! I went to Szachenyi last year and it was terrific. I need sauna/ steam room soon...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

Girls what do you think of my Meme-ideas?

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132205-we-want-these-boxes-memebox-a-suggestion-thread/?p=2233647


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls what do you think of my Meme-ideas?
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132205-we-want-these-boxes-memebox-a-suggestion-thread/?p=2233647


I think everyone wants a honey box #2
And I do like the pumpkin idea.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> any excuse works now? hehe
> 
> i just dropped my cookie... I need a box!!
> 
> ...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> veritazy said:
> 
> 
> > any excuse works now? hehe
> ...


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 29, 2014)

I know I noticed...darn quotes!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

Go figure, like my dad always says...

To err is human but to really screw up takes a computer.

Lol


----------



## myendeavors (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been watching the Korean beauty show, Get It Beauty, and noticed that a lot of Memebox's box ideas have been talked about on the show. The show give lots of tips on skincare and makeup that's trending in Korea. You guys should watch when you have time -- it's interesting!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

myendeavors said:


> I've been watching the Korean beauty show, Get It Beauty, and noticed that a lot of Memebox's box ideas have been talked about on the show. The show give lots of tips on skincare and makeup that's trending in Korea. You guys should watch when you have time -- it's interesting!


That's right, I've noticed that too.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

My scent boxes are in birmingham england and should be delivered today... yippee.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My scent boxes are in birmingham england and should be delivered today... yippee.


Mine are already in Poland and I also hope for a delivery today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Mine are already in Poland and I also hope for a delivery today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


sadly cant look until edward is in bed as i do video reviews first. also wondering if 12 and my color box will arrive today as well as another non beauty box. if so i will be busy lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sadly cant look until edward is in bed as i do video reviews first. also wondering if 12 and my color box will arrive today as well as another non beauty box. if so i will be busy lol


Mine #12 should be here today as well. I'll start unpacking as soon as they arrive, I think I couldn't wait any longer. Wish you lots of patience then LOL And a very nice evening with your boxes - hope your boy will get to sleep early   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Mine #12 should be here today as well. I'll start unpacking as soon as they arrive, I think I couldn't wait any longer. Wish you lots of patience then LOL And a very nice evening with your boxes - hope your boy will get to sleep early   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


normal goes down at 5/6pm but been waking soon after atm as been ill. hopefully will sleep through tonight though


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahh, can't wait to see spoilers for scentboxes, since many of you are getting yours today! Mine are two states away, so I will probably get them on Tuesday, but it's nice to prepare myself mentally for the excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ahh, can't wait to see spoilers for scentboxes, since many of you are getting yours today! Mine are two states away, so I will probably get them on Tuesday, but it's nice to prepare myself mentally for the excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i'm just happy mine went dhl... cant wait to have it in my hands


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ahh, can't wait to see spoilers for scentboxes, since many of you are getting yours today! Mine are two states away, so I will probably get them on Tuesday, but it's nice to prepare myself mentally for the excitement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As far as I know there are already spoilers on instagram but I haven't checked as I want a surprise   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

My Global box #12 should be here today (yay!), but my Blue Colorbox is still in 'pre-shipment' status..whatever that means. Hoping maybe it magically updates today &amp; shows some sort of movement! 

Also just realized I have no boxes shipping until July 24th after these get here.. that feels so far away!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

All my boxes are in the country! The postmen must be baffled to see so many...  :blush:

I have been a good girl waking up at 7am. Now just waiting..


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> All my boxes are in the country! The postmen must be baffled to see so many...  :blush:
> 
> I have been a good girl waking up at 7am. Now just waiting..


i only just knew mine was arriving today. been up since half five and exhausted.


----------



## OiiO (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> As far as I know there are already spoilers on instagram but I haven't checked as I want a surprise   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I didn't even think about checking IG. So happy now that I've seen the spoilers, everything looks great, especially the rose box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> All my boxes are in the country! The postmen must be baffled to see so many...  :blush:
> 
> I have been a good girl waking up at 7am. Now just waiting..


I should be getting Global #12 and Scent Bundle today. Which ones are you waiting for?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Thank you! I didn't even think about checking IG. So happy now that I've seen the spoilers, everything looks great, especially the rose box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've seen so comments on how great the rose one actually is and now I'm super excited for all of them!  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

rose was the one i desperately wanted so can't wait. I wouldn't mind receiving 12, orange and my scentboxes today. also got nerdblock horror i hope.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 30, 2014)

myendeavors said:


> I've been watching the Korean beauty show, Get It Beauty, and noticed that a lot of Memebox's box ideas have been talked about on the show. The show give lots of tips on skincare and makeup that's trending in Korea. You guys should watch when you have time -- it's interesting!


I posted a link a while back about it, I love the show! I've been watching it since the launch of memebox and I love it! Find the skin care routine with ancient Korean remedies is so cool and the doctor is cute lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I should be getting Global #12 and Scent Bundle today. Which ones are you waiting for?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


waiting on bundles of scent, color,#12!  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I posted a link a while back about it, I love the show! I've been watching it since the launch of memebox and I love it! Find the skin care routine with ancient Korean remedies is so cool and the doctor is cute lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loved the 1st season as my fav model was Eugene. That show introduced me to Innisfree back in 2010-2011(?). Just realised this is awhile ago...


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive

another new box. girls night out... not one for me as haven't been out in over 5 years.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> another new box. girls night out... not one for me as haven't been out in over 5 years.


Meh, not my thing.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> another new box. girls night out... not one for me as haven't been out in over 5 years.


Ehhhh something tells me that's going to be a dud box. In my head I'm picturing nail polish, false lashes, lip gloss, maybe perfume.. Skip!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Meh, not my thing.


Not for me either, I have tones of make-up and never wear false lashes (and I'm quite sure they'll include those judging from the description).

My Global #12 is already in my hands and I'm really happy about it. The value seems really great and I can't wait to test all the products!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Not for me either, I have tones of make-up and never wear false lashes (and I'm quite sure they'll include those judging from the description).
> 
> My Global #12 is already in my hands and I'm really happy about it. The value seems really great and I can't wait to test all the products!


mine will be about 2pm


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jun 30, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ehhhh something tells me that's going to be a dud box. In my head I'm picturing nail polish, false lashes, lip gloss, maybe perfume.. Skip!


I was considering it until I saw the fake eyelashes part. I'm passing this box too!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

sounds alot like 10 minutes. not my style tho..


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i have limited sight so avoid eye products in general so false eyelashes are a no no


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> another new box. girls night out... not one for me as haven't been out in over 5 years.


Got it! This is so me. I even wear falsies some days on work! Hoping for a lot of makeup goodies and maybe a mask to use before you go out, maybe a makeup setting spray, blush, lipstick..


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

got all 5 boxes...uhh not sure where I should post spoilers now. lol.

Totalling 23 items from memeboxes! I think I'm done buying for abit..


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> got all 5 boxes...uhh not sure where I should post spoilers now. lol.
> 
> Totalling 23 items from memeboxes! I think I'm done buying for abit..


which 5 did you get?


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> which 5 did you get?


all the scentboxes, #12 and orange box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is a party here!!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> which 5 did you get?





veritazy said:


> all the scentboxes, #12 and orange box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is a party here!! I'll probably just post it on my personal space since the spoiler thread got dusty.....not sure if MUT allow you to say the link, but someone posted some.


exactly the same as me lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

just lucky I got shipments all via DHL today. Apparently my box #12 which supposed to be shipped by standard got picked up by the DHL guy at the sorting hub haha. It always take a little more than 1 week or so but this time its faster.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i got my scent boxes and just uploading vids to youtube


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I should be getting Global #12 and Scent Bundle today. Which ones are you waiting for?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoilers on that scent bundle!! I am so excited about the grapefruit one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am waiting on office essentials &amp; naked box 23


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

ignore


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

@@veritazy just saw your blog! I am happy with the grapefruit one - I have wanted to try one of those products ever since I saw it in another box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@veritazy just saw your blog! I am happy with the grapefruit one - I have wanted to try one of those products ever since I saw it in another box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am happy with it too!!!  :wub:  

I love the packaging and boy...are the boxes heavy. 

Totally worth it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder in regards to blogs/YouTube/Instagram/any social media:

*You may not do the following:*


Request members to visit your website, blog or any social media site including but not limited to Imgur, Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest or any other similar site is not allowed.
_You are not allowed to post teasers such as, “I have more swatches on my site” or “I have more information on my blog” or anything similar._

There is a thread over in the Video area specifically for Memebox if you'd like to upload video: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/

And if anyone needs help figuring out how to upload images:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/

Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

I never said specifically I where I posted anything or the links. but thanks for clarifying, @! There have been many links lately so it was good to remind us. I will edit the posts if they are violating anything.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i think that was at me and removed post


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think that was at me and removed post


i think that was not a major prob. it is just a super exciting day. and memeparties should be called! hehe  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i think that was not a major prob. it is just a super exciting day. and memeparties should be called! hehe  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont know but either way i have done that...i have put in correct thread


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 30, 2014)

*@**@veritazy*,*@**@Jane George*, no worries ladies! Just a general reminder for now. There are always so many new members jumping into this thread too, so just kind of making sure we're all on the same page.

LOVE seeing spoilers (being the incredibly impatient person that I am!), but I have to make sure they're posted correctly/in the right area.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

np, have brain freeze today as ill. a bit excited too


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm doing my dance!

Getting lots of Memeboxes this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

I have my Scent bundle too! So happy and excited about everything! It's a Memebox party day - 3 scent boxes and Global #12, can't wait to try all the goodies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It definately makes me happier after a slightly traumatic visit to the dentist's 2 hours ago...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje

I have a ton of memeboxes for July coming!!

Shipping Out soon

This week ~ Footcare 1, Oriental Medicine, Milk &amp; Whole Grains

Next week ~ Aloe Vera

Expected Arrivals

today: Office Essentials &amp; NakedBox 23 (hopefully)

sometime this week - Global Box 9

Next week ~ Footcare 1,Oriental Medicine, Milk &amp; Whole Grains

and that is only for the first 2 weeks of July ~ I have more for the rest of the month too!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I have my Scent bundle too! So happy and excited about everything! It's a Memebox party day - 3 scent boxes and Global #12, can't wait to try all the goodies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It definately makes me happier after a slightly traumatic visit to the dentist's 2 hours ago...


My back crown popped out an hour ago. I have to go to the dentist to have it put back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jun 30, 2014)

IT'S SO HOT I WANT THE SUMMER BOX _NOW_ 

It's going to hit 40C/100F today, PLUS thunderstorms... I'm actually going to melt from the humidity. Why oh why couldn't they have shipped the summer box earlier?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

ouch... i hate the dentist


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i can never remember what i have bought tbh


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My back crown popped out an hour ago. I have to go to the dentist to have it put back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really hate going to the dentist's, I'm just so afraid! Not very nice childhood experiences left their mark I suppose... Dentist care was not fantastic here when I was a kid. Now I don't visit as often as I should because I'm scared AND because it's really expensive which of course is not a good idea because then, there are more things that need being taken care of. I think I might have finally found a doctor who I trust so I've been a good girl and kept working on my teeth for the last 2 months. More to come of course.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

On the brighter note: I'm waiting for 8 Memeboxes in July   /emoticons/bigg[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jun 30, 2014)

Soooo jealous of everyone who's partying with their Memeboxes already (and happy for you too, of course)!! My Nakedbox 22 should be here tonight or tomorrow, and my Global 12 should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm thrilled that they'll be here several days before my beach vacation! The



Spoiler



hair removal cream


, if it works for me, should come in especially handy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i am waiting in for my #12 and my orange box. Hopefully postie has them


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My back crown popped out an hour ago. I have to go to the dentist to have it put back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I dislike visiting my dentist.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

no parcels from postie. am sad


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

Office essentials today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no parcels from postie. am sad


Oh sorry to hear that!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're at least getting your Scent boxes by DHL.


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Soooo jealous of everyone who's partying with their Memeboxes already (and happy for you too, of course)!! My Nakedbox 22 should be here tonight or tomorrow, and my Global 12 should be here tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm thrilled that they'll be here several days before my beach vacation! The
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That product worked really well for me! I've never tried that type of product before, so I can't say whether it works any better than the typical drugstore version, but I was pleasantly surprised  by it!  It's kinda smelly, but from what I understand, this type of product generally doesn't smell good.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i am excited to get that as I have tried a domestic brand of that and it was patchy.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Not for me either, I have tones of make-up and never wear false lashes (and I'm quite sure they'll include those judging from the description).
> 
> My Global #12 is already in my hands and I'm really happy about it. The value seems really great and I can't wait to test all the products!


To me it just sounded like redoing the 10 minute box, which wasn't bad but I do already have.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I caved in and bought the "Girls night out" Memebox


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I caved in and bought the "Girls night out" Memebox


Lol, it happens


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

haha!

I went back and looked at my shipping schedule. No Mas Memembox!!
I have 5 boxes already shipped
Office Essentials &amp; NakedBox 23 - out for delivery today

Colorbox Blue, Scentbox Grapefruit &amp; Global Box 9 - Box 9 should be here this week

Waiting to ship in July

Footcare 1

Oriental Medicine - s/b Express delivery

Milk - s/b Express delivery

Whole Grains  - s/b Express delivery

Aloe Vera

Free from Oil &amp; Troubles #3

Cacao

Mask #4 &amp; Herbal - s/b Express delivery

Bubble Pop

Fermented 2 &amp; Pore #3 - s/b Express delivery

At Home

Detox

Pomegratate

Foot Care 2

August is much better with only 6 boxes and september only has one box

whew....


----------



## Andi B (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm waiting until the end of the week to see if there are any new boxes added that I like better, but I am seriously considering adding the Pomegranate and At Home Superboxes to my list!  I need to stop looking through the Memeshop to find items that "could be" included in a themed box...that always gets me!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeey! My scent bundle arrived!!  :wizard:


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha!
> 
> I went back and looked at my shipping schedule. No Mas Memembox!!
> 
> ...


Lol we did have some overlap on our lists! And I would have gotten more that you did too but I had to prioritize.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha!
> 
> I went back and looked at my shipping schedule. No Mas Memembox!!
> 
> ...


I ordered the same except for the Oriental Medicine, and The Aloe Vera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 30, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can see spoilers of the Rose box?

It's not listed in the scent thread.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone know where I can see spoilers of the Rose box?
> 
> It's not listed in the scent thread.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


look on video thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


----------



## ConfusedSpendaholic (Jun 30, 2014)

Can't decide between Mask Edition 4 and Global Edition 15.

Any suggestion/s?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i'd go 15 but only cause i have loads of masks. if you like masks buy masks though as you know what you will get


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jun 30, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Can't decide between Mask Edition 4 and Global Edition 15.
> 
> Any suggestion/s?


Go for the Global--a better mix of products!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 30, 2014)

Any new non-affiliate coupon codes available? I already used TRYMEMEBOX and MEMEBOX KiiP!


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Can't decide between Mask Edition 4 and Global Edition 15.
> 
> Any suggestion/s?


I will go with Global #15 since it is usually the better deal


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

not that i am aware of.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 30, 2014)

i wonder if there will be new boxes since it's JULY woohooooo~


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i wonder if there will be new boxes since it's JULY woohooooo~


Oh Eugie, you have your baby yet?


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

theres been one most days so i would think so. some of mine are shipping on 1st


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 30, 2014)

Just home from work to boxes . Scent bundle, colour bundle, global12, and 2 others I've yet to open as I need a bath. Lol 9 boxes and DHL text says more tomorrow. I know what my one and only day off a week will be tomorrow.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> Oh Eugie, you have your baby yet?


not yet ~ i'm due in august....i'll be taking maternity pix with hubby this sat, and maternity pix with my prenatal yoga friends next monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i went to have my facial done today and my beautician said i have no blackheads to clear at all and that i have really good skin (although i haven't had a facial ever since being preggy)!!! home skincare is soooooooo important  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

lol don't say that to a pregnant woman... its dangerous


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Just home from work to boxes . Scent bundle, colour bundle, global12, and 2 others I've yet to open as I need a bath. Lol 9 boxes and DHL text says more tomorrow. I know what my one and only day off a week will be tomorrow.


my 12 aint here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 30, 2014)

it's a public holiday here tomorrow....hopefully there will be no delays and i'll be expecting my summer box on wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 30, 2014)

I haven't got my 12 either, allthough it cleared customs here on saturday. So usually it would've been here today. Better come tomorrow! Think my orange box also due tomorrow. It's alerady in the country so.. 
 

The funny thing.. My memeboxes come faster than my Glossybox xD


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I haven't got my 12 either, allthough it cleared customs here on saturday. So usually it would've been here today. Better come tomorrow! Think my orange box also due tomorrow. It's alerady in the country so..
> 
> The funny thing.. My memeboxes come faster than my Glossybox xD


I feel the same way. I live in Canada, and I should expect my Julep boxes from USA will drop to me faster than memebox from Korea. However, in most cases, I get my memebox way before my Julep.


----------



## Renata P (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking for the one of the products from the box #12 I found on the auction.co.kr interesting picture. Here is the most importantant fragment



Spoiler









The original link isn't active anymore. By the way the price was about 23$ there.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Renata P  lol

Not exactly the desired effect one would want!!


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Renata P they say you can use it 'on the most sensitive areas'. hahah has anyone tried it? any adverse effects or whatnot.

that is hilarious!


----------



## Renata P (Jun 30, 2014)

@@biancardi, @@veritazy I was laughing to tears. I expect the really stunning effect.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

i have to say i tried a different one on my face before.... ouuuuuch. as explanation i have pcos so hair grows fast so i hope it would help but i got an allergic reaction


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

@@Jane George oh dear... have you tried cool gel waxing. I heard it more soothing. And the waxing superbox seem to have something like gum for the face as well. Idk how that works.


----------



## Jane George (Jun 30, 2014)

I shave now


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

I got both my naked box 23 and office essentials.  I have to say, I like the naked box 23 (it is very pore centric) and I am still not feeling the love with the office essentials.  my fabric mist is in fantastique , which is not that bad, it reminds me of another scent - like a drugstore splash.  I do like the rivecowe compact - so cute and I will use that.  The shocking toner smells like sweet tarts to me.  not a bad scent, but it is a fruity scent as others stated.  I won't be using that for a while. And it is A HUGE bottle...lol

the lipgloss - it is lip balm, lets face it.  I will use it, but it will go into my lip balm stash.  I am more happy with the naked box 23.  That really worked out well for me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I Just got my Office essentials, and I love it! Except for the coffee lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I Just got my Office essentials, and I love it! Except for the coffee lol


I actually think that the coffee is then 2nd best thing!! lol

Don't you just love that rivecowe compact?  That just put in my purse right away!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I really hate going to the dentist's, I'm just so afraid! Not very nice childhood experiences left their mark I suppose... Dentist care was not fantastic here when I was a kid. Now I don't visit as often as I should because I'm scared AND because it's really expensive which of course is not a good idea because then, there are more things that need being taken care of. I think I might have finally found a doctor who I trust so I've been a good girl and kept working on my teeth for the last 2 months. More to come of course.


Did you know you could take calming pills for before you go so it's easier.

Controlling &amp; photos I never take something but If I need to let something done I always get 5mg Diazepam before I go to sleep and 5mg diazepam 1 hour before the the appointment.

It helps me to relax (really low dosis) and to stop talking so much out of stress. (here comes a story, you can skip)

_I must say I'm walking 1 full year now with pain in my mouth thanks to mayor flaw from my ortodontist _

_(pushed my 2 teeth back almost out of my bone with bare hands and said I was a pussy, neened to walk with that tension on for 4 months, got super swollen gums and finaly she said o I think your brackets are broken thats why it wouldn fit) Second problem new dentist fills a lot of wholes and says my teeth should feel normal in 2 weeks.. since January (when I let it done) I cant eat normal anymore of the pain and my diet died to maybe 3 dinners in a week. When I almost taken to the hospital because i was in such pain my dentist said it must have been my wisdom teeth. so I let tehmpuleld but my surgen said it wasn't because of my wisdom teeth I was in pain and said my dentist was sloppy. Went to my dentist from my father they before I've showed her anything she could tell from the half of my story that my fillings were way to thick and because I've been biting on too thick fillings my nerves an bone started to really hurt. She said she also thought it was sloppy that after 1 time theydidn't look but 4 times in all the corners of my mounth they were too thick (say 8 fillings!) so finally I can close my mouth normal again (was forced in a weird position) painstill not gone but way less, (need to make a new appointment soon so this is stress chat, not fear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> _

I've been to soo much dentist appointments since a year now and I did have mayor fear for dentist before but somehow going so often makes it easier. (the hate for my previous dentist is still there and distrust in them but less fear)

Also I hope my pain will go away someday. but with medication and more appointments even if it's only for checking; it does makes it eassier.

_update edit: maybe a bit fear and sadness. so tired of pain, it just goes on for too long (cried)_

_I hope you will build losts of truts with your dentist!_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

Pff so let's be crazy for a moment... 

Ths is what i'm getting this July!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Shipped:*

♥Global #12
♥Global #9
♥Colorbox 2+1 bundle
♥Scentbox 2+1 bundle (received today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
 
*Needs to be shipped this month*
♥Waxing box
♥Oriental Medicine
♥Whole Grain
♥Milk
♥Superbox #28 free from oil and troubles
♥Superbox #31 Herbal cosmetics
♥Skin care
♥Mask edition 4
♥Cacao box 
♥Superbox #32 Bubble pop cosmetics
♥Superbox #33 Collagen cosmetics
♥Global #13
♥Superbox #35 fermented cos 2
♥Superbox #36 Pore Care 3
♥Superbox #37 At home
♥Superbox #39 Foot care
♥Superbox #40 Pomegranate Cosmetics
 
22 boxes on their way   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Who's talking about bedtime xD 35am)
Gonna treat myself with another box! Away with the tears!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

YAY I love shopping! (no more drama) 

Just bought K-beauty wrap up, Superfood box and nakedbox #20 for $45 all together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sweet dreams girls! &lt;3


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YAY I love shopping! (no more drama)
> 
> Just bought K-beauty wrap up, Superfood box and nakedbox #20 for $45 all together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> sweet dreams girls! &lt;3


How do you get all that for $45


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> How do you get all that for $45


Probably with the 10 memepoints, and  the 15$ off code?


----------



## yunii (Jun 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Probably with the 10 memepoints, and the 15$ off code?


Lol how many accounts she have then


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually think that the coffee is then 2nd best thing!! lol
> 
> Don't you just love that rivecowe compact?  That just put in my purse right away!


I don't even like to use powder on my face, but that powder is so good!


----------



## ConfusedSpendaholic (Jul 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> Lol how many accounts she have then


Haha!

I made 4 accounts when they had that $10 welcome points. 

Now I feel that I should have made more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I'm so sorry to hear all the things that happened to you because of those lame dentists and ortodontists! It's horrible and I really hope you'll be getting better with every day HUG  :hugs3:

It makes me realize I shouldn't really complain as I don't really have this kind of major issues with my teeths...

I didn't think of taking anything for stress relief as these kinds of medicine are not too popular here and people rarely use them, I don't even have anything like that at home, apart from some herbal stuff. Maybe I'll try if I have to.

And coming back to the topic of Memeboxes: I just woke up to the sight of four of them near my bed (I just like to browse through them for a few days when they come) and can't decide what I should use today  :laughno:


----------



## migasa (Jul 1, 2014)

Memebox coupon codes -5$. Expires 7/31/2014.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

These are affiliate, aren't they?


----------



## migasa (Jul 1, 2014)

migasa said:


> Memebox coupon codes -5$. Expires 7/31/2014.


Why they have removed? It was not the afilliate codes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

they looked like affiliate codes to my eyes tbh._ I could be wrong but they are similiar to ones i have had in the past_


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

migasa said:


> Why they have removed? It was not the afilliate codes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They're tied to two specific blogs, which state that they're for their readers. So yep, affiliate codes.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow that My Cute Wishlist sold out fast. Was totally thinking about caving and getting that one. Guess my bank account is safe another day though haha. I've managed not to buy any Memeboxes for at least a week. Now that I have about 17 on the way, I'm kind of disgusted with myself and ready to take a break. That one almost reeled me back in though. A 2+1 color package that included purple and green would probably do it though.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

but the last time i asked memebox, they said they don't provide affiliate coupons anymore...?


----------



## migasa (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> They're tied to two specific blogs, which state that they're for their readers. So yep, affiliate codes.


let's see, that general codes

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/memebox.com?c=5981057


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

migasa said:


> let's see, that general codes
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/memebox.com?c=5981057


Just because it's on retailmenot doesn't mean it's not an affiliate code...Anyone can post a code on there. 

But, anyway, I'll check with Memebox &amp; if they aren't affiliate codes, I'll add them back to the thread. For now, not allowed.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

I asked memebox about those codes and this is what they told me (so  the promo $5.00 off looks like it is just a promo code.  

 



> Promo codes are what we give out to our Memebox reviewers different from affiliate.
> However, starting from July we will be giving out promo codes to our affiliates also
> We will send out our newsletter regarding this no later than tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I asked memebox about those codes and this is what they told me (so  the promo $5.00 off looks like it is just a promo code.


Yep, I get that. But it doesn't matter if it's a code linked to commission or not. If it's a tracked code, meaning it was generated for a specific blogger, it's not allowed. 

Even if the code isn't benefiting the blogger right now, the fact that it's tracked means there's potential for benefits in the future. Memebox could suddenly decide to send more review boxes/points/whatever to bloggers who have more people using their code. 

Memebox's universal codes generally have actual words in them like 'TRYMEMEBOX,' whereas the affiliate codes are just strings of letters and numbers. 

Hopefully that makes sense to everyone! If not, let me know.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

got horror block and my box #12


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 1, 2014)

just updated my spreadsheet order boxes and written some more reviews up and I've ordered 81 boxes , ooommmggg.the shame.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

The summer box was restocked but I missed it.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just updated my spreadsheet order boxes and written some more reviews up and I've ordered 81 boxes , ooommmggg.the shame.


lol

I feel better now...


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The summer box was restocked but I missed it.


Yeah, I saw it early this morning, and by the time I made up my mind to take a chance on it, it was gone.  I hope I don't regret not snagging it when I had the chance, but the thought of a bunch of SPF products just didn't appeal to me.  Nearly all of the skincare products I use already have enough SPF in them for what little exposure I get on a daily basis (next to none), and I have enough Coola and Supergoop samples to last a lifetime (thanks, Birchbox), so I really don't need more.

Knowing my luck, it will end up having some really awesome products that I would have never thought of and I will experience extreme box envy when the spoilers start rolling in, lol!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

omg my hubby wants the waxing care superbox hahahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Jul 1, 2014)

i don't want this to ask... but where will he wax?


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

armpits i guess hahahaha....i saw him using scissors to "trim" them this morning and he asked what other methods were there for him to get rid of the hair there...then i suggested shave or pluck but he said no to both - he said shaving them will make them thicker, and plucking is just way too painful hahaha


----------



## yunii (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just updated my spreadsheet order boxes and written some more reviews up and I've ordered 81 boxes , ooommmggg.the shame.


Omg.. U might be the one that ordered the most memebox in here


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> armpits i guess hahahaha....i saw him using scissors to "trim" them this morning and he asked what other methods were there for him to get rid of the hair there...then i suggested shave or pluck but he said no to both - he said shaving them will make them thicker, and plucking is just way too painful hahaha


Give him some hair remover from Global #12 - it's really effective and easy to use. Men... LOL


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> I feel better now...





Lorna ljblog said:


> just updated my spreadsheet order boxes and written some more reviews up and I've ordered 81 boxes , ooommmggg.the shame.


I wonder of someone here got more or are you our super queen Lorna LOL

It makes me feel less guilty too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Give him some hair remover from Global #12 - it's really effective and easy to use. Men... LOL


i didn't get the global #12 &gt;&lt; i was really tempted to get it, but i have an overflow of korean products at home atm, so i didn't order it....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna Is now the MEMEBOX queen lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I wonder of someone here got more or are you our super queen Lorna LOL
> 
> It makes me feel less guilty too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahahha she got a title now. Queen of Memebox, Super Queen Lorna. I think I only have 8 or 9 boxes at home, and 6 coming my way, I am not worthy lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm sure when I hit 58 someone already had 60 so someone must have all the boxes by now or more than me


----------



## myendeavors (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm kind of curious....does anyone have _ALL_ the boxes?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just updated my spreadsheet order boxes and written some more reviews up and I've ordered 81 boxes , ooommmggg.the shame.


Holy crap, girl! :blink:   I feel so much better now. 

I want to come to your house and check out your product collection...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> armpits i guess hahahaha....i saw him using scissors to "trim" them this morning and he asked what other methods were there for him to get rid of the hair there...then i suggested shave or pluck but he said no to both - he said shaving them will make them thicker, and plucking is just way too painful hahaha


shaving will make them thicker? does he shave his face at all? if he does ask him why he doesn't have a full-on lumberjack beard by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a myth, hair doesn't get thicker it's just that the roots are naturally thicker than the tips due to environment (the ends get thinner w/ more rubbing against them, etc). so when you shave and the ends start growing out it seems thicker when it really isn't.

also plunking is waaaaay less painful than waxing, imo... at least with plucking you can do a little every so often and it's a bit of a pinch. waxing is just... RRRRRRRRIP (owowowowowowowow).


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> shaving will make them thicker? does he shave his face at all? if he does ask him why he doesn't have a full-on lumberjack beard by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a myth, hair doesn't get thicker it's just that the roots are naturally thicker than the tips due to environment (the ends get thinner w/ more rubbing against them, etc). so when you shave and the ends start growing out it seems thicker when it really isn't.
> 
> also plunking is waaaaay less painful than waxing, imo... at least with plucking you can do a little every so often and it's a bit of a pinch. waxing is just... RRRRRRRRIP (owowowowowowowow).


for some reason, he thinks that shaving will make the hair thicker....so he's always been wanting to shave all my son's hair off so that when it regrows, they'll be "thicker" and he'll appear to have "more" hair :wacko:   (well he has done it a few times when jasper was younger, but he's 2yo now, and i don't want him bald :smileno:   )

i pluck it too and i don't find it painful (although i must say, eyebrow plucking used to be really painful when i first started, but now it's bearable)...but it is quite time consuming indeed hahaha

well if he wants to try waxing, let him try....then he'll agree that plucking is the way to go LOL  :laughno: :rotfl:   :smiletongue:   :hehe:


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2014)

You know its bad when you need a spreadsheet for it...

*hides updated spreadsheet*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Girls!

Something to share with you

I'm always listening to music when blogging about "Memebox"

I've found this song a few days ago and oh my, I can't stop listening to it.

Singing it all day and even my sister and mom are humming the song along.


_(it's official stuff)_

Do you have 3 minutes of your life to give, to listen to it?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Probably with the 10 memepoints, and  the 15$ off code?





yunii said:


> Lol how many accounts she have then





ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Haha!
> 
> I made 4 accounts when they had that $10 welcome points.
> 
> Now I feel that I should have made more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My first account (my affiliate account)

K-beauty wrap up 29 + 6,99 = $35,99 - 6 points (refund expired whamisa hand cream) - $15 trymemebox code = 14,99

My sisters account

Superfood 23 + 6,99 = 29,99  - $15 trymemebox code = 14,99

My mamas account

Nakedbox #20 23 + 6,99 = 29,99  - $15 trymemebox code = 14,99

(Gifting my sister the unnie cream and gift them probably more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted that ampoule of naked 20!! (it's amazing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@marjojojoleintje I'm so sorry to hear all the things that happened to you because of those lame dentists and ortodontists! It's horrible and I really hope you'll be getting better with every day HUG  :hugs3:
> 
> It makes me realize I shouldn't really complain as I don't really have this kind of major issues with my teeths...
> 
> ...


Thank you &lt;3 I'm glad my drama helped you a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My pre-previous dentist started prescribed me these. First insurance paid them now I have to buy them myself (new rule 2014) they cost me 3 euros a pill

They are so worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also only get 2 for each "work"dental appointment because you can't have more at home or something. etc lots of rules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We also have herbal stuff, like it but it only works for me to go to sleep

(never take it obviously xD last night 4am


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> They're tied to two specific blogs, which state that they're for their readers. So yep, affiliate codes.


indeed they are (got them too with.. saying affiliate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm sure when I hit 58 someone already had 60 so someone must have all the boxes by now or more than me


Hi... 61   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

The GrinIf  special offers on memebox looks great! I just ordered the GrinIf Petit Hydro Cream.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The GrinIf  special offers on memebox looks great! I just ordered the GrinIf Petit Hydro Cream.


Those mists look really great! (mist addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Those mists look really great! (mist addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


Yea they have a cute duo, the tea tree mist + the pink powder set! so tempted to buy it lol


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The GrinIf  special offers on memebox looks great! I just ordered the GrinIf Petit Hydro Cream.


Hmmm...I see they have an Oatmeal Scrub Bar...I wonder if that will be in the Whole Grain box?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hmmm...I see they have an Oatmeal Scrub Bar...I wonder if that will be in the Whole Grain box?


and that aloe mist in the aloe box?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea they have a cute duo, the tea tree mist + the pink powder set! so tempted to buy it lol


never heard of pink powder for acne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> and that aloe mist in the aloe box?


Yea, it might be.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

There's a collagen product there as well, might be in the collagen box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 1, 2014)

double post. opps


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Enjoy the game girls!

who's it gonna be?


----------



## TracyT (Jul 1, 2014)

Has anyone tried the salt clay pack, removal cream or organic essence from Memebox 12?

Mine just arrived today. I'm mixed that it's so "hair" focused for a non-theme box.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 1, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Has anyone tried the salt clay pack, removal cream or organic essence from Memebox 12?
> 
> Mine just arrived today. I'm mixed that it's so "hair" focused for a non-theme box.


I have and those are my 3 favorite things from the box...aside from the cute polish! The mask is very soothing, and the remover was very effective. I will have to use the essence a little longer to see what it will do for my hair, but it seems soft!

I do agree with you though...I am happy with the box, but I would have preferred another skincare product rather than 2 hair products!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I have and those are my 3 favorite things from the box...aside from the cute polish! The mask is very soothing, and the remover was very effective. I will have to use the essence a little longer to see what it will do for my hair, but it seems soft!
> 
> I do agree with you though...I am happy with the box, but I would have preferred another skincare product rather than 2 hair products!


I got a super bright royal blue color nailpolish. not really my thing sadly.. but that box amazing! haven't tried anything yet but looking I already know it's gonna be awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 1, 2014)

I just used the mask from 12. I love it. It's has a great, unique texture and felt really good. It ACTUALLY helped my pores look smaller, not like, super small, but a bit. Very little works on me for that, so it's amazing. I'm going to purchase a full-sized one asap!

The feel of the salt in it is amazing. Lightly exfoliating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect mask!


----------



## yunii (Jul 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My first account (my affiliate account)
> 
> K-beauty wrap up 29 + 6,99 = $35,99 - 6 points (refund expired whamisa hand cream) - $15 trymemebox code = 14,99
> 
> ...


You are a good shopper


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> You are a good shopper


tnx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 1, 2014)

TracyT said:


> Has anyone tried the salt clay pack, removal cream or organic essence from Memebox 12?
> 
> Mine just arrived today. I'm mixed that it's so "hair" focused for a non-theme box.


My box just arrived today too, so I haven't tried anything yet.

But I am actually quite pleased to find so many "non skin cream" products in this box.

There are always so many face products in the Memeboxes, I will never be able to use them all.

So it's nice to have other body parts to focus on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

I received my SUMMERBOX woohooooooo


----------



## Renata P (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I received my SUMMERBOX woohooooooo


Great! Please post some pics


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I received my SUMMERBOX woohooooooo


spoilers in the spoilers thread pleaaase


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive

for anyone who is interested... travellers and brightening.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> for anyone who is interested... travellers and brightening.


I'm thinking of buying the traveller's kit but it's a pity it's going we're going to get it in the second half of August. It'd be so much better if they had released it earlier and shipped it at the beginning of holidays.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

i'm saving up so nowt for me this time


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm thinking of buying the traveller's kit but it's a pity it's going we're going to get it in the second half of August. It'd be so much better if they had released it earlier and shipped it at the beginning of holidays.


i went away beginning of june so too late here too.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 2, 2014)

Dang, they're totally hitting it with the new boxes.

I NEED THEM BOTH.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Dang, they're totally hitting it with the new boxes.
> 
> I NEED THEM BOTH.


enjoy


----------



## ConfusedSpendaholic (Jul 2, 2014)

Thinking of getting the brightening box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone know whether the products on the picture actually make it in the box?


Sorry, I am new to it so was wondering.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Thinking of getting the brightening box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does anyone know whether the products on the picture actually make it in the box?
> 
> Sorry, I am new to it so was wondering.


not always. the only one i can think of that was a match was tonymoly


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 2, 2014)

ConfusedSpendaholic said:


> Thinking of getting the brightening box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does anyone know whether the products on the picture actually make it in the box?
> 
> Sorry, I am new to it so was wondering.


It's hard to say really, sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. There were some superboxes which included all the products in the pictures but it's not common.


----------



## stawbewii (Jul 2, 2014)

Just purchased the brightening and travellers box! Couldn't help it! Was able to get $8 off from meme points i had as well as coupons. My list of boxes i'm waiting for is HUGE!!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

Got them both &gt;.&lt; 

Who wished for the brightening box again?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

brightening to whiten your skin?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the travelers kit - I used 10 of my memepoints (I still have 10 left) and a 5 dollar coupon - got it for 10.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I could have gotten for 99 cents, but I feel like I must horde my memepoints! lol

If that picture is any indication, it looks similar to global 12 - I hope those pics are indications of what is in the box!!  The nailpolish, the clay mask, white mark cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I would love one of the roll on perfumes that they featured

I am really hoping for the clay mask &amp; perfume to be included.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 2, 2014)

I got both too! I just wish the time where some of my boxes would ship was coming up, because I feel like I am probably ordering too many  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I got both too! I just wish the time where some of my boxes would ship was coming up, because I feel like I am probably ordering too many  :lol:


that is what happened to me in May!! lol

I have over 20 boxes in July...but I have now cooled down and only 7 boxes in August  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should get my Global 9 today - this was a restock that I quickly took advantage of!


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 2, 2014)

I got brightening, love Korean brightening products!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 2, 2014)

spoiler for the summer superbox is posted:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-27


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the brigthening box for $6.99!!! So excited.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

Got my 12 today!! What a nice box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

Love the new boxes that I had to buy both. The traveller's box does look like Global #12 though, hope its different than the picture, except the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Love the new boxes that I had to buy both. The traveller's box does look like Global #12 though, hope its different than the picture, except the perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Geez, I didn't even notice what was in the picture, I ordered it so fast!  I wouldn't mind getting another tub of the mask and the polish in another color, but I wouldn't want too many repeats from Global#12!  I would like to try the perfume, too!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

Since I didn't get global 12, I would like repeats!! lol


----------



## veritazy (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I got my waxing box today...which is strange, things never arrive this fast unless by dhl. anyways, I was in prague showing my friends around, so I missed the mailman...have to pick it up tmr.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

i got my orange box today


----------



## flushblush (Jul 2, 2014)

Yay, I'm finally on the VIP list this month! The new boxes look fabulous, and I could swear some people wished for them in the suggestion thread awhile back! I'm intrigued by the travel box, but I agree that it ships out a little late. My summer vacay will have been long over by then.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Yay, I'm finally on the VIP list this month! The new boxes look fabulous, and I could swear some people wished for them in the suggestion thread awhile back! I'm intrigued by the travel box, but I agree that it ships out a little late. My summer vacay will have been long over by then.


I made the VIP list too! After only 2 weeks as a customer... :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

i think you have to do 5 box in the 3 mths previous


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think you have to do 5 box in the 3 mths previous


Well, if you divide what I've purchased in the last 2 weeks by 3 months, I still qualify with an average of 5+ per month! :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

no five over 3 mths, not 5 each month


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think I got my waxing box today...which is strange, things never arrive this fast unless by dhl. anyways, I was in prague showing my friends around, so I missed the mailman...have to pick it up tmr.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


PRAGUE!? Omg, Lucky!! I've been dying to visit Prague since I was 13! The architecture is amazing there! Such mystery.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

Gee, that's not very VIP...most of us could accomplish that in one week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

pretty sure i read that


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Gee, that's not very VIP...most of us could accomplish that in one week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL So True since they keep releasing boxes


----------



## veritazy (Jul 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> PRAGUE!? Omg, Lucky!! I've been dying to visit Prague since I was 13! The architecture is amazing there! Such mystery.


It is!!! You should put it on your map soon. It is the hidden gem of Europe.

Well it's only 4pm here...but i can't be bothered to crawl to the post office. huhu..


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got them both &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Who wished for the brightening box again?


ME!!! wahoooo!


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 2, 2014)

Travelers and brightening combo sold out already.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 2, 2014)

I got the travelers one for $10.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 2, 2014)

I bought the brightening box for $1.99 on my alternate account with points/coupon. So, um, good deal. I hope they don't cancel, lol. I've spent like $800 on Memeboxe since March, which is nothing compared to some of you, but still! I wanted a cheap box...  :wub:


----------



## EmiB (Jul 2, 2014)

Any tracking e-mails for the Oriental Medicine box yet? It was suppose to ship yesterday per their e-mail.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Any tracking e-mails for the Oriental Medicine box yet? It was suppose to ship yesterday per their e-mail.


You will probably get it tomorrow.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Any tracking e-mails for the Oriental Medicine box yet? It was suppose to ship yesterday per their e-mail.


they made a mistake on that email.  I asked them about it - it is shipping 7/4


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I bought the brightening box for $1.99 on my alternate account with points/coupon. So, um, good deal. I hope they don't cancel, lol. I've spent like $800 on Memeboxe since March, which is nothing compared to some of you, but still! I wanted a cheap box...  :wub:


They won't cancel.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

I totally got the brightening box!! Yay!!

And with my Memepoints and TRYMEMEBOX it was only $5!

I'm so glad I saved the TRYMEMEBOX til now.  I was waiting and hoping for an awesome box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

So does anyone know if the VIP coupons are single use?

the ones for 15% off $100 and $7 off shipping if you buy 2?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> ME!!! wahoooo!


Yey! Just another proof they really listen to us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got them both &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Who wished for the brightening box again?


MEE!! lol


----------



## JustBran (Jul 2, 2014)

I am wishing and waiting for another 1+1 memebox secret deal!!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

JustBran said:


> I am wishing and waiting for another 1+1 memebox secret deal!!!


Yup, there are a few boxes that have been out a while that I'm kind of interested in, but I told myself I couldn't have them unless there's some sort of secret deal!  If there is, I am ready to throw some money at it!!!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

waxing and dermo still there http://us.memebox.com/memebox/secret-deal-1


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> waxing and dermo still there http://us.memebox.com/memebox/secret-deal-1


UGH! i wish i'd known!! how did you find out about this?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

just hit the link... i hit them every so often... that and vip


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> UGH! i wish i'd known!! how did you find out about this?


This deal was posted on their website since it launched. Just some of the boxes aren't sold out yet.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

it did sell out at one point though i think


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> waxing and dermo still there http://us.memebox.com/memebox/secret-deal-1


If it was any other combo, I'd probably go for it!

My hubby does like hair and body products, but he wouldn't use facial products on a regular basis, and he's picky about brands and scents!  It would probably be hilarious to watch him try to figure out what the products are/how to use them, though!  He cracks me up enough playing with my Clarisonic!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

I tried to find Memebox for him #2 pics but cant find it anywhere


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 2, 2014)

Has anyone realised that some of the deluxe samples we receive are half empty?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Has anyone realised that some of the deluxe samples we receive are half empty?


o.0 - Which ones did u notice that were half empty?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Has anyone realised that some of the deluxe samples we receive are half empty?


Not half empty, but not 100% full. This happens all the time though, with glossybox etc too. It's because the packaging is bigger than the exact ml we recieve. Hope I wrote that correctly &gt;.&lt;


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Has anyone realised that some of the deluxe samples we receive are half empty?


Yes, all my Miguhara B.P Cream are only 1/3 full.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 2, 2014)

the spa berry samples from hair and body 2, plagentra white mark cream from global 12, nuganic sunblock....Maybe I'm just being silly, but when you squeeze the tube of a freshly opened product it should come out right away, but with these I noticed, there wasn't enough product inside, for that to happen. I would have to squeeze quite a lot before any product would come out...


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Not half empty, but not 100% full. This happens all the time though, with glossybox etc too. It's because the packaging is bigger than the exact ml we recieve. Hope I wrote that correctly &gt;.&lt;


Ahh I see, thanks for that explanation.!


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

Has anybody tried this Grinif brand that is on sale on the memebox shop? It's kinda hard finding reviews for this stuff.. (new to memebox).


----------



## Jane George (Jul 2, 2014)

had never even heard of it


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

YAY bought the Brightening box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ($11,99)

"I'm selling some of my shoes on a Dutch online store and got a dutch email... pff I almost forgot how to write Dutch xD to many typos!"

edit . o wait let's turn my Memebox number into 62  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> Has anybody tried this Grinif brand that is on sale on the memebox shop? It's kinda hard finding reviews for this stuff.. (new to memebox).


Never heard of it, I bought some though. I know the silk bb primer Grinif is in Superbox Pore care #2.


----------



## yunii (Jul 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I bought the brightening box for $1.99 on my alternate account with points/coupon. So, um, good deal. I hope they don't cancel, lol. I've spent like $800 on Memeboxe since March, which is nothing compared to some of you, but still! I wanted a cheap box...  :wub:


I think you are good.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 2, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> the spa berry samples from hair and body 2, plagentra white mark cream from global 12, nuganic sunblock....Maybe I'm just being silly, but when you squeeze the tube of a freshly opened product it should come out right away, but with these I noticed, there wasn't enough product inside, for that to happen. I would have to squeeze quite a lot before any product would come out...


I can't attest to the other products, but give the Nuganic sunblock a few taps upside-down onto your palm w/ the cap on. Then open it and give it a LIGHT squeeze in the middle portion. The pressure will push out the sunblock. There's actually quite a bit in there, it's just that the packaging is oddly shaped so squeezing it like you would a normal tube doesn't work. I've been using my first Nuganic sunblock 4-5 days/week on my face (approx 1/4tsp each time) and it's lasted over a month.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Okay, I don't know where to put this but I had to tell somebody!!

I used the KocoStar Foot Therapy masks!  I don't even know what box they were in &gt;.&lt;

But I used them the night of the 26th.

Today my skin is coming off in sheets!!  It's the grossest thing I've ever seen!!  It's just like the pictures you see.  Its horrifying!

But the skin underneath is soft and pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 2, 2014)

I used the Purederm version of the foot masks on the 27th so maybe mine will start peeling tomorrow! My hubby tried to use them first, but they weren't big enough for his feet, lol.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I don't know where to put this but I had to tell somebody!!
> 
> I used the KocoStar Foot Therapy masks!  I don't even know what box they were in &gt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


YES my skin is also falling off like that... I take tweezers to pull it off and hopefully it goes faster xD(almost done now) I have very pinky feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think its horrifying but also funny somehow xD


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

I used mine last friday, and they started peeling yesterday. Hopefully they're done peeling soon, cause this is so disgusting xD


----------



## zentea (Jul 2, 2014)

SO excited about the traveler's beauty box!! I got it along with the brightening box for the express shipping -- I hope it comes soon, it ships on August 12th and I'm moving to Korea on the 17th!! I would _love _to take whatever's in that box with me when I go - eeeeee *happy dance*  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I used mine last friday, and they started peeling yesterday. Hopefully they're done peeling soon, cause this is so disgusting xD


It's so disgusting!  I didnt even notice until I was wearing flip flops and one wasn't flopping right.  It felt like something had got caught between my foot and the flip flop.  So I lifted my foot out of my flipflop only to see a huge sheet of skin flapping in the breeze! SO gross!!!

Then I was horrifed because I'd been to the store and the post office all with those same flip flops on and I can only hope that no one ever looked at my feet. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## avarier (Jul 2, 2014)

zentea said:


> SO excited about the traveler's beauty box!! I got it along with the brightening box for the express shipping -- I hope it comes soon, it ships on August 12th and I'm moving to Korea on the 17th!! I would _love _to take whatever's in that box with me when I go - eeeeee *happy dance*  :smilehappyyes:


I hope you get your stuff before you leave!! I want the brightening one sooooo bad, I'm trying to convince myself the 2 boxes I just ordered are enough though xD


----------



## Imberis (Jul 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's so disgusting!  I didnt even notice until I was wearing flip flops and one wasn't flopping right.  It felt like something had got caught between my foot and the flip flop.  So I lifted my foot out of my flipflop only to see a huge sheet of skin flapping in the breeze! SO gross!!!
> 
> Then I was horrifed because I'd been to the store and the post office all with those same flip flops on and I can only hope that no one ever looked at my feet. &gt;.&lt;


Oh my goodness! I will keep this in mind when I try out the one I ordered. It'll be closed-toe shoes for me!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's so disgusting!  I didnt even notice until I was wearing flip flops and one wasn't flopping right.  It felt like something had got caught between my foot and the flip flop.  So I lifted my foot out of my flipflop only to see a huge sheet of skin flapping in the breeze! SO gross!!!
> 
> Then I was horrifed because I'd been to the store and the post office all with those same flip flops on and I can only hope that no one ever looked at my feet. &gt;.&lt;


You're not alone.. I went to the store to pick up my memebox #12 in sandals too... It's so gross that huge bits fall of at the same time.. Going to scrubb my feet in the morning again and hope it gets off the worst part of the dead skin thats left!


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jul 2, 2014)

Got my box 12!

I love everything thought I think it's funny the Plan Hair essence is listed as $72 but on the bottle says $60. It feels like a Hair and Body 2.5 box xD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

I was given great advice here for when your feet start peeling  ~  wear socks when you can and slather on oil and lotion.  Use a foot scrub daily (I did it twice a day)

My feet look like they are done peeling - they finally began on sunday night (8 days after treatment) and were really gross a couple of days ago.  They look really good now.

I think I have really tough feet - I go barefoot all the time when I can and I think I need another treatment to really get rid of some of the tough skin.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

Today I've bought the brightening box and the travel kit box + the GRINIF Pink Powder and the TOSOWOONG Propolis Ampoule Bulk (100ml)

(changed to 63)

I'm really curious to the pink powder never tried something like that before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that ampoule how can I say no to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was given great advice here for when your feet start peeling  ~  wear socks when you can and slather on oil and lotion.  Use a foot scrub daily (I did it twice a day)
> 
> My feet look like they are done peeling - they finally began on sunday night (8 days after treatment) and were really gross a couple of days ago.  They look really good now.
> 
> I think I have really tough feet - I go barefoot all the time when I can and I think I need another treatment to really get rid of some of the tough skin.


If you really strip everything there is a chance you maybe get blisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My sister told me your feet are very sensitive after, so don't wear new shoes for a week or maybe 2.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> If you really strip everything there is a chance you maybe get blisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My sister told me your feet are very sensitive after, so don't wear new shoes for a week or maybe 2.


believe me, it will take more than one of these peeling masks to get my feet tender!! lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> believe me, it will take more than one of these peeling masks to get my feet tender!! lol


Yeah I know.. I meant it for when it's all soft and pink (when you're done


----------



## zentea (Jul 3, 2014)

Do you guys think I can use a foot peeling mask if my feet are like a little dry but not awful?
I used to have suuuuper bad dry skin that wouldn't come off no matter what I did. Then I bought a metal file and now they're not so bad, but they're not like newborn baby soft... 
What would happen if you used one of those masks on skin that was already soft??


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 3, 2014)

zentea said:


> Do you guys think I can use a foot peeling mask if my feet are like a little dry but not awful?
> 
> I used to have suuuuper bad dry skin that wouldn't come off no matter what I did. Then I bought a metal file and now they're not so bad, but they're not like newborn baby soft...
> 
> What would happen if you used one of those masks on skin that was already soft??


It doesn't seem to peel off new, healthy skin for whatever reason. Maybe the first layer but nothing more. I had much more peeling on my dry zones (callouses on my toes &amp; heels) than soft zones (arch), and no peeling whatsoever near my ankles even though I know the mask touched them. I'm not sure what it is that allows the peeling masks to do that, but it's worked for many people so far.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I think its funny how Memebox lists something 100% more expensive than its actual price and than ad's a sale price to it, but the "sale" price was the original price of it.... I just.. I don't understand.


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Today I've bought the brightening box and the travel kit box + the GRINIF Pink Powder and the TOSOWOONG Propolis Ampoule Bulk (100ml)
> 
> (changed to 63)
> 
> I'm really curious to the pink powder never tried something like that before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that ampoule how can I say no to that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would really like to know how the pink powder works for you! I almost got it myself!


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 3, 2014)

I love some of these, I have decided I'm on a no buy for Memebox so, I can save up for a global bundle when it comes out.

I'm pretty sure they are (cross fingers) going to offer a six month global soon, since they are getting close to selling Memebox 16,

[They are selling 15 now]

When they get to 17, I think they will offer the (17,18,19- 3 month offer)

And the (17,18,19,20,21,22-6 month offer)

I'm only two months into my last six month boxes 11-16 and I'm already wanting to get the next six month one. I love knowing I will get 1 box a month no matter what. There is no way I could buy as many boxes as I want, this helps me stay sane around here.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

i'll probably go with 6mths too tbh as i do with my other boxes most of the time


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering whether someone could help me? I just received the mask 3, and noticed that the pore syringe did not have any sheets included. How can I use it without?


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 3, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering whether someone could help me? I just received the mask 3, and noticed that the pore syringe did not have any sheets included. How can I use it without?


Weird how it didn't come with the sheets.

I haven't tried the syringe mask but maybe what you could do:

with a rice paper:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Weird how it didn't come with the sheets.
> 
> I haven't tried the syringe mask but maybe what you could do:
> 
> with a rice paper:


Lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

Girls!

look at this video from Memebox, the part between *0:17 *and *0:25 *is soooooo hilarious!! xD haha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkgF6vb2bwA


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls!
> 
> look at this video from Memebox, the part between *0:17 *and *0:25 *is soooooo hilarious!! xD haha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkgF6vb2bwA


Looks like Memebox is doing very well!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 3, 2014)

No new boxes today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No new boxes today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No restocked boxes either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No new boxes today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know. I'm kind of sad. I have 2 more TRYMEMEBOX codes to use before they expire on the 8th.


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

It feels weird that memebox is so quiet today.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 3, 2014)

I noticed that they've cleared out the old/sold out boxes that were still showing up on the secret deals pages as of yesterday...I hope that means they're getting ready to roll out some more awesome deals! (Or they could just be cleaning up their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 3, 2014)

yunii said:


> It feels weird that memebox is so quiet today.


Iknow. Almost think they're sick or something, haha. This rarely happen! No email at all..


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Iknow. Almost think they're sick or something, haha. This rarely happen! No email at all..


I've got an answer to one of emails today so hopefully they're not sick   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But definately strangely quiet - hope they're busy preparing some amazing deals! I want to make use of the great -$15 code before it expires   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish they would restock the color boxes and scent boxes.


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wish they would restock the color boxes and scent boxes.


I wish they restock the mini boxes... i never got any of them, and they look amazing. memebox god, if you hear us, restock so stuff, so we can shop some more.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls!
> 
> look at this video from Memebox, the part between *0:17 *and *0:25 *is soooooo hilarious!! xD haha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkgF6vb2bwA


All I can think of is that his skin is better than mine. I should start getting men's boxes for myself soon, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think its funny how Memebox lists something 100% more expensive than its actual price and than ad's a sale price to it, but the "sale" price was the original price of it.... I just.. I don't understand.


They did this with the Makeon Mermaid eyeliner sets, too. Frankly, I don't find it funny or cute, just manipulative and dishonest (I'm in kind of a cranky mood today, though).

Edited to say I still love Memebox, and am beyond happy with all the awesome products and great deals I've gotten through them so far, but I really, really dislike their practice of jacking up prices on the cards and, now, in the "sales." It makes me feel lied to.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> They did this with the Makeon Mermaid eyeliner sets, too. Frankly, I don't find it funny or cute, just manipulative and dishonest (I'm in kind of a cranky mood today, though).


I get cranky when I see this type of marketing scheme lol They did this with 13 products. I mean, if your trying to get rid of something, put it on SALE  don't manipulate.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 3, 2014)

I used the TRYMEMEBOX on my other accounts today because I will be travelling soon and don't want to miss out. 

Decided to go a different route and got the Korean Spa box (after spending 2 hours reading about them yesterday) 

the travellers beauty (hoping for lots of minis!)


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I get cranky when I see this type of marketing scheme lol They did this with 13 products. I mean, if your trying to get rid of something, put it on SALE  don't manipulate.


YES, exactly!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 3, 2014)

Yea, thats kinda annoying.. With the lotion from #12 it said 73$ (or smthing) on the card and on the bottle it clearly said 60$.. xD


----------



## veritazy (Jul 3, 2014)

this is what we do when we are bored, memebox...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> this is what we do when we are bored, memebox...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol -  its good though?! lol


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> this is what we do when we are bored, memebox...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> this is what we do when we are bored, memebox...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Release some boxes for your own good LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Release some boxes for your own good LOL


Or else LOL


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

lol had no internet this afternoon and looked at emails and couldnt see any reference to milk box.

for a few hours i thought i hadnt ordered it but thankfully got home and i did...

disaster averted.


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

LOL maybe they heard us? They just posted some Today Sale's.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL maybe they heard us? They just posted some Today Sale's.


oooOOO Ladykin!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I wish they had the
Vanpir Set in singles instead of a  kit


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

Say, could this be a hint? Quoted from the email:

"Famous for its fun, crazy and OMG-ish ingredients, (Vampire Serum, Dragon's Blood and... Broccoli? Anyone?) LadyKin Cosmetics will put the fun back into your daily skin care routine!"

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but their use of "OMG" is interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

In other news, that snail cream is cuuuuuute!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

"Dragon's Blood extracts from the Amazonian jungle"?? OOoo its a tree called DRAGON’S BLOOD (SANGRE DE GRADO)


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Dragon's Blood extracts from the Amazonian jungle"?? OOoo its a tree called DRAGON’S BLOOD (SANGRE DE GRADO)


It's plant-based, don't worry!  More info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon's_blood

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sangre_de_Grado

Edit: Whoops, beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I really want to order the Whitening snail cream but I have a feeling it will be in The Brightening box.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really want to order the Whitening snail cream but I have a feeling it will be in The Brightening box.


I wonder if either of those snail creams will be in the Cute Wishlist?

I really like my Ladykin Aurora Blossom blush, by the way. Very subtle and natural.

And I'm really intrigued by that vibrating foundation applicator, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

Well for once the prices on the Memebox site are much LOWER than the msrp.

Check out the prices on the Ladykin site.

The snail cream is $52 usd.

http://www.ladykin.co/

Now I want it. Even though I am getting Snail Box 2 and the Cute box. (And this could be in either of them)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I wonder if either of those snail creams will be in the Cute Wishlist?
> 
> I really like my Ladykin Aurora Blossom blush, by the way. Very subtle and natural.
> 
> And I'm really intrigued by that vibrating foundation applicator, lol.


They shipping is 16$ for the vibrator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted it, but shipping to expensive  for just the one item.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They shipping is 16$ for the vibrator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted it, but shipping to expensive  for just the one item.


*whistles* Dang... yeah, that is pretty steep.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They shipping is 16$ for the vibrator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted it, but shipping to expensive  for just the one item.


wait... what? vibrator?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> *whistles* Dang... yeah, that is pretty steep.





Jane George said:


> wait... what? vibrator?


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Foundation Vibrator LOL Oopps


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Foundation Vibrator LOL Oopps


sorry half asleep and hadn't looked on site


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They shipping is 16$ for the vibrator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted it, but shipping to expensive  for just the one item.


I understand that.. I would buy something too, but I'm not saving any money on a sale if I pay double the price for shipping &gt;,&lt; Although it is overseas so I do understand..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

This is a cute idea, if we ever do receive or purchase the snail cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I also think this might be in the Milk Memebox



Spoiler



MangChee Replenishing Cream


----------



## Jane George (Jul 3, 2014)

that box scared me...


----------



## Andi B (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Say, could this be a hint? Quoted from the email:
> 
> "Famous for its fun, crazy and OMG-ish ingredients, (Vampire Serum, Dragon's Blood and... Broccoli? Anyone?) LadyKin Cosmetics will put the fun back into your daily skin care routine!"
> 
> ...


If you're right about this, I'm reaaly going to regret not buying the OMG box when I had the chance! I wasn't even familiar with this brand, but everything looks so good! Hopefully we will see a lot of this brand in future boxes.


----------



## bafta (Jul 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Well for once the prices on the Memebox site are much LOWER than the msrp.
> 
> Check out the prices on the Ladykin site.
> 
> ...


This is the Ladykin site - http://www.ladykin.co.kr

Affinitic Whitening Moisturizer is $20, on the Ladykin site only 14,900 won ($15).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

I want more snail products!!! Send me all the mucus!!!! Snail hair, body, skin, masks...I want it ALL!!!!


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I want more snail products!!! Send me all the mucus!!!! Snail hair, body, skin, masks...I want it ALL!!!!


I want a snail product sale. I really liked the hair treatment from snail box 1


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 3, 2014)

bafta said:


> This is the Ladykin site - http://www.ladykin.co.kr
> 
> Affinitic Whitening Moisturizer is $20, on the Ladykin site only 14,900 won ($15).


The link i posted was the international ladykin site (that has prices in USD).

Wonder why such a discrepancy?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

I just want my boxes!!

So, if the milk, wholegrain &amp; oriental medicines (I ordered all three) go out express shipping on 7/4, does that mean I will get them monday? (she asks hopefully)


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just want my boxes!!So, if the milk, wholegrain &amp; oriental medicines (I ordered all three) go out express shipping on 7/4, does that mean I will get them monday? (she asks hopefully)


 Check and see if dhl is closed this Saturday.If they aren't you'll probably get them on Monday. In which case I request spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Update: it's not on their holiday schedule.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> They did this with the Makeon Mermaid eyeliner sets, too. Frankly, I don't find it funny or cute, just manipulative and dishonest (I'm in kind of a cranky mood today, though).
> 
> Edited to say I still love Memebox, and am beyond happy with all the awesome products and great deals I've gotten through them so far, but I really, really dislike their practice of jacking up prices on the cards and, now, in the "sales." It makes me feel lied to.


I checked some unboxings from the superbox 2 where these eyeliners were in and all those information card on the pictures said $39,80.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They shipping is 16$ for the vibrator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted it, but shipping to expensive  for just the one item.


Tadaa http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Aminute-Foundation-Vibrator--3D-smart-vibrators-/SFSELFAA0001054/?main_cate_no=AMAW0000&amp;display_group=1

I have this one at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tadaa http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Aminute-Foundation-Vibrator--3D-smart-vibrators-/SFSELFAA0001054/?main_cate_no=AMAW0000&amp;display_group=1
> 
> I have this one at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I almost bought one of those last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I almost bought one of those last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm too scared to use it but I'm thinking of trying it out soon because I got so many bb creams from memebox now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This is a cute idea, if we ever do receive or purchase the snail cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's so cute!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder if the 



Phytoplan Broccoli Wrinkle Radiance Power Ampoulewill be in the Superfood Memebox..


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I checked some unboxings from the superbox 2 where these eyeliners were in and all those information card on the pictures said $39,80.


Good catch. I seem to remember getting excited about seeing the eyeliners in the Memeshop for $29 a couple months ago, which was just a couple dollars more than the price I found for them in another shop on Amazon. That said, they could have been on sale then, or I could be misremembering entirely. If that is the case, my sincerest apologies to Memebox.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Good catch. I seem to remember getting excited about seeing the eyeliners in the Memeshop for $29 a couple months ago, which was just a couple dollars more than the price I found for them in another shop on Amazon. That said, they could have been on sale then, or I could be misremembering entirely. If that is the case, my sincerest apologies to Memebox.


These were 29$ than as well cause I remember I was going to buy them. For two sets 1&amp;3 on there website it was 58$ 29+29 =58$ - but again, its jacked up just like the label young shocking cream, it was labelled  28$ on there information sheet in the memebox Office essentials when in fact it was 17$ on their website.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> These were 29$ than as well cause I remember I was going to buy them. For two sets 1&amp;3 on there website it was 58$ 29+29 =58$ - but again, its jacked up just like the label young shocking cream, it was labelled  28$ on there information sheet in the memebox Office essentials when in fact it was 17$ on their website.


Okay, whew, I'm not crazy then, lol! And even if I had misremembered, you're right - there are still the other products you found (with screenshots as proof, no less).


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Okay, whew, I'm not crazy then, lol! And even if I had misremembered, you're right - there are still the other products you found (with screenshots as proof, no less).


Yea , I'm not trying to complain .. as much... , I mean I love Memebox, I just wish there wasn't shady "mis-prints" lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

well, the wonderful 0&amp; Soapberry cleanser that I got in lucky box 5 - they stated it was valued at 25.00 but they were selling a two-pack of the stuff for $13.00 at the memeshop!!

now, that was a markup!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

well, it is better than nothing!! Check your email - memebox just sent out a survey that is worth 1 memepoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 3, 2014)

I answered it but no 1 meme point


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2014)

yunii said:


> I answered it but no 1 meme point


I know!! I wonder if there is a day delay or something? If I don't get my point, I will email them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it is better than nothing!! Check your email - memebox just sent out a survey that is worth 1 memepoint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Watch it will probably take a week to get our point.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 4, 2014)

I wasn't able to add my account email, like the other quizzes, I hope it gives us credit for the quiz. It took longer than a week for the points on feedback quizzes.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wonder if the
> 
> 
> 
> Phytoplan Broccoli Wrinkle Radiance Power Ampoulewill be in the Superfood Memebox..


omg, i hope it is!  That would be so fun!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Watch it will probably take a week to get our point.


I did a survey before and it did take a week.  I was pleasantly surprised when they popped up in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I did a survey before and it did take a week.  I was pleasantly surprised when they popped up in my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hopefully they arrive before new boxes do.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, the wonderful 0&amp; Soapberry cleanser that I got in lucky box 5 - they stated it was valued at 25.00 but they were selling a two-pack of the stuff for $13.00 at the memeshop!!
> 
> now, that was a markup!


How do you like that Cleanser?!  I got it as part of a deal although I cant remember which box it was that I bought that it came with... &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 4, 2014)

I love the soapberry cleanser. Very gentle, only one pump necessary to cleanse my face (mind you, I do double cleansing so it's really washing off the oil cleanser I use prior to that). Doesn't dry me out much (it does a little bit). I like how it foams when it's coming out, instead of me needing to lather. I actually bought the $13 2-pack when they had a free-shipping code, great deal since any random drugstore cleanser is usually $5 anyway. I hear if you open it up there's actually the soap nut inside.


----------



## ilikedaisies (Jul 4, 2014)

hi everyone, i'm new to this forum (but i've lurked for a good while!). i'm sorry if this is off topic but i have a question about DHL. my milk/whole grain bundle is supposed to ship out july 4th via express shipping, but i don't think i will be able to sign for it when it comes and the nearest pick up center is quite a ways away. i don't particularly trust my neighbors with my packages either. i was wondering if there's a way to leave a note for the DHL delivery person or something and have them just leave it at my door? any help is much appreciated!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 4, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> hi everyone, i'm new to this forum (but i've lurked for a good while!). i'm sorry if this is off topic but i have a question about DHL. my milk/whole grain bundle is supposed to ship out july 4th via express shipping, but i don't think i will be able to sign for it when it comes and the nearest pick up center is quite a ways away. i don't particularly trust my neighbors with my packages either. i was wondering if there's a way to leave a note for the DHL delivery person or something and have them just leave it at my door? any help is much appreciated!


Once you have the tracking number you can call dhl and have it rerouted to another address or you can leave a note with your name, tracking number and signature saying that they can leave it on your doorstep.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 4, 2014)

From Nature Box seems to be back? Says you get 3 points with purchase this time. You can totally correct me if this is not news, lol. I don't pay that much attention.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

pretty sure it sold out. it is a great box though. I got it in the tosowoong bundle.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it was restocked, I added it to my cart, and it's at the top of the page.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 4, 2014)

Am I the only one trying to buy to bundle and having problems adding it to my cart?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> How do you like that Cleanser?!  I got it as part of a deal although I cant remember which box it was that I bought that it came with... &gt;.&lt;


I really like it a lot. It is foamy and gentle. You can feel it "bubble" on your skin and I use my konjac sponge to help work it in. I haven't noticed any drying, but then again, my face is an oil slick

there is a little paper filter bag (it is porous) that has a berry?? nut?? inside of it when you open it up - must be the soapnut!

I liked this cleanser so much that I had to purchase the vit. and cooling box when they offered a free bottle of this cleanser


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

Got the birthday box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks like Luckybox 9 is on the website, though not listed on the Luckybox page yet? http://us.memebox.com/luckybox-9#.U7aDK7FvCsx


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

yep, it is out there for VIP members, @@theori3

it will be released around noon today for everyone else.  You found the backdoor method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Theblondeangel I also got the birthday box - I hope those are the types of products in the box that they picture (I don't care about the brand, just the product!!) a sugar scrub, a face cleanser, body wash - I've been wanting a bath box for a long time!!  And when I talk about bath boxes, I mean products you use when you shower or bathe.   It doesn't mean bubble bath!!  Sometimes it gets confusing - lol


----------



## theori3 (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, it is out there for VIP members, @@theori3
> 
> it will be released around noon today for everyone else. You found the backdoor method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Theblondeangel I also got the birthday box - I hope those are the types of products in the box that they picture (I don't care about the brand, just the product!!) a sugar scrub, a face cleanser, body wash - I've been wanting a bath box for a long time!! And when I talk about bath boxes, I mean products you use when you shower or bathe. It doesn't mean bubble bath!! Sometimes it gets confusing - lol


I was wondering if that was the case! I had previously found the VIP page where they posted the deals each night just by googling it, but it looks like they're hiding the new stuff better now! Good thing I've been lurking here so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, it is out there for VIP members, @@theori3
> 
> it will be released around noon today for everyone else.  You found the backdoor method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Theblondeangel I also got the birthday box - I hope those are the types of products in the box that they picture (I don't care about the brand, just the product!!) a sugar scrub, a face cleanser, body wash - I've been wanting a bath box for a long time!!  And when I talk about bath boxes, I mean products you use when you shower or bathe.   It doesn't mean bubble bath!!  Sometimes it gets confusing - lol


Yea me too! All the items you listen and I'd love to see a bath oil too. Really hope they give us the items pictured, not necessarly the brand pictured


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm a bit unsure about getting the luckybox 9, I really buy almost every box, and don't really want duplicates except maybe a couple of items.. 

Someone getting #9?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I was wondering if that was the case! I had previously found the VIP page where they posted the deals each night just by googling it, but it looks like they're hiding the new stuff better now! Good thing I've been lurking here so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It doesn't take much to become a VIP member - you just have to purchase 5 boxes within a 3 month time span continuously.    That is less than 2 boxes a month - which I HAVE no problem doing.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 4, 2014)

Ladies, it's a Naked Box, you can read all about the products in the description!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jul 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It doesn't take much to become a VIP member - you just have to purchase 5 boxes within a 3 month time span continuously. That is less than 2 boxes a month - which I HAVE no problem doing.


I'm not too worried--you can get the VIP price even if you're not a VIP, you just have to hunt down the new boxes! Also, I've already bought 4 boxes in the past week or so, but on 2 accounts (hopefully taking a break, though!).
Unrelated, but for the birthday box, it looks like they list the actual items you'll be getting on the page.

Edit--oops, someone just said the same thing about the bday box!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, it's a Naked Box, you can read all about the products in the description!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So this is their first NAKED SUPERBOX??  COOL!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

YEAH!! Here are the contents of the Nakedbox Superbox Birthday Box (lol)

So excited to get this!

1. i belivyu All In One Hair &amp; Body Wash 250ml Full-size ($14)

An all-in-one, smart item for both hair and body use, i belivyu’s Hair &amp; Body Wash is rich in apricot, carrot, green tea, chamomile, rosemary, centella asiatica, and gold extracts and thus highly gentle in cleansing away unnecessary impurities and effective in delivering abundant nutrients deep into your hair and skin.

HOW TO USE

Lather the product well and gently massage the foams onto your wet hair and body. Rinse off thoroughly.

2. i belivyu Cube Sparkling Lemon Sugar Scrub 8g*7ea Full-size ($24)

Cube Sparkling Sugar Scrub is a scrub for face, body, and bath that comes in the shape of real sugar cubes. The sugar grains filled with various vitamins, minerals, and baking soda work to eliminate skin waste as well as dead skin cells and blackheads clogging up the pores, leaving your skin highly moist and supple. The yellow lemon-scented scrub contains lemon oil and lemon extracts for maintaining a cleaner, naturally glowing complexion.

HOW TO USE

For Face: Take 1 cube, wet it, crush it, and gently roll it over your face. Rinse off with warm water.

For Body: Take 2~3 cubes and crush them onto a shower towel. Lather it well and massage the foam onto your body. Rinse off with warm water.

For Bath: Fill up your bathtub with enough water and drop in 4~5 cubes. Take a bath for 10~20 minutes and gently massage your body with the water. Rinse off.

3. i belivyu Powder Wash Vitamin Face Cleanser 70g Full-size ($24)

This refreshing powder-type facial cleanser works as vitamin parts burst onto your skin, with granol particles and papaine enzymes softly yet thoroughly rubbing away all skin residues and impurities. Best of macademia and olive oil are also included and deliver protection and and deep hydration to the skin.

HOW TO USE

Take out a dime-sized amount of the powder wash, wet it and lather it well. Gently massage your face clean and rinse off.

4. i belivyu Flower Hand Cream 30ml*4ea Full-size($36)

These hand creams are enriched with vitamin E capsules, shea butter, argan oil, patented organic plant extracts and 4 different kinds of flower extracts for each color – rose extracts, sunflower seed oil, safflower seed oil, and lavender extracts. Moisturize and nourish your dry, rough hands with these cute, easy to carry around hand creams!

HOW TO USE

Apply the hand cream generously on your hands whenever needed.


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, it's a Naked Box, you can read all about the products in the description!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The birthday box looks so adorable.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm a bit unsure about getting the luckybox 9, I really buy almost every box, and don't really want duplicates except maybe a couple of items..
> 
> Someone getting #9?


Just got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Just got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am trying to resist getting it since I purchased the birthday box (it is my birthday month, so I figure I NEEDED that box)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Everyone's bd I know has already come and gone lol dang it!

Might get the LB #9 though


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Everyone's bd I know has already come and gone lol dang it!
> 
> Might get the LB #9 though


Buy it for yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Buy it for yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol- oohh jezzz - I wish those macaroons were in the box, I thought they were tiny soaps or something - I don't know.. seems kinda meh if those macaroons are not included lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am trying to resist getting it since I purchased the birthday box (it is my birthday month, so I figure I NEEDED that box)


I bought the birthday box too, mine is next month maybe i can risist on not opening till then!! XD


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I bought the birthday box too, mine is next month maybe i can risist on not opening till then!! XD


LOL... what is your memebox count now? Mine is 25 and I already feel like I purchased way too much. Maybe it is good time to stop since I used up my trymemebox promo code, now only have the $3 off any purchase code left to use.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

_Brightening box?,_ "check" ✔!

_Travel kit box?,_ "check" ✔!

_Luckybox #9?_, "check" ✔!

_Birthday box?,_ "check" ✔!

_From Nature restocked box?_, "check" ✔!

_Current total Memeboxes 66?_ "YES check!! ✔

_Lunatic Asylum check?_  "no, no, no not check!!" ✘!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> lol- oohh jezzz - I wish those macaroons were in the box, I thought they were tiny soaps or something - I don't know.. seems kinda meh if those macaroons are not included lol


I didn't think any of those items were going in the box, but looks like they revealed 4 items. Im curious to see if the macarons will be there.. They look soo cute!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I didn't think any of those items were going in the box, but looks like they revealed 4 items. Im curious to see if the macarons will be there.. They look soo cute!!


I bought it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 4, 2014)

I just got Luckybox 9 (my first Luckybox)! Which makes this my 8th box purchased in the last 2 weeks. I hope once my boxes finally start to arrive, I'll slow it down some.

Although, I am considering the global box. If nothing else catches my eye before the $15 code expires, I'm getting it. $10 for a box, is just too good of a deal.

Hmmm...I wonder if my swap person would like a box. I have issues.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 4, 2014)

Dagnabbit, my bday is in 2 days. I already treated myself with some books and shoes, I DO NOT need a Birthday Box! No matter how cute it is. *must stay strong* *but it's really cute*


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Dagnabbit, my bday is in 2 days. I already treated myself with some books and shoes, I DO NOT need a Birthday Box! No matter how cute it is. *must stay strong* *but it's really cute*


our birthday is a day apart then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 4, 2014)

yunii said:


> our birthday is a day apart then.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay, birthday buddies! Is yours tomorrow or Monday (if you don't mind sharing)?


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Yay, birthday buddies! Is yours tomorrow or Monday (if you don't mind sharing)?


Monday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I have a long weekend because I took a day off. Planning to do a whole weekend spa thing.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 4, 2014)

yunii said:


> Monday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I have a long weekend because I took a day off. Planning to do a whole weekend spa thing.


That sounds fantastic! Hope you have an awesome birthday.


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That sounds fantastic! Hope you have an awesome birthday.


You too! Hope your day is fill with awesome shopping and memeboxes.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 4, 2014)

Can someone please post a link to the birthday box/the VIP box page? Thanks!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 4, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Can someone please post a link to the birthday box/the VIP box page? Thanks!


Here you go: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 4, 2014)

It's not letting me add the Birthday Box/Colorbox bundle to my cart.  It keeps getting stuck on the dropdown, which is greyed out.  Anyone else having this problem?

I tried contacting their customer service, but, as we know, they are pretty useless...... argh!  Would really like to buy this.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It's not letting me add the Birthday Box/Colorbox bundle to my cart.  It keeps getting stuck on the dropdown, which is greyed out.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I tried contacting their customer service, but, as we know, they are pretty useless...... argh!  Would really like to buy this.


Yah, I've just tried it and can't add any of the bundles, it doesn't let me choose the shipping. The only hope is to contact the CS, I'm afraid. Try FB and twitter.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 4, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Am I the only one trying to buy to bundle and having problems adding it to my cart?


Same here.

I love love love Memebox, but I find that it takes them an extremely long time to respond to customer service stuff, so I'm not sure when this will be fixed. ;/


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 4, 2014)

What's the point of giving us early access if their site is broken and we end up paying more anyway?

Gaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

Positive thinking helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 4, 2014)

I might miss it in the previous pages, but did anyone get survey emails for 1 point? They don't seem to work?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  What is going on..


----------



## flushblush (Jul 4, 2014)

Maybe our points will show up Sunday or Monday, after the survey closes? I didn't get mine either.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 4, 2014)

I think the email said the point will show up Sunday.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm so sad...I stayed up late last night and woke up early this morning in hopes that the Milk box might get restocked, since its supposed to ship today. No such luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

might not be an initial restock though and it wont have been shipped until very recently.


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

I had to order that luckybox with that link.. how did you come across it? Was it from a VIP email or lucky googling?

dang it I've ordered 3 boxes in a week. I'm going to have to stop looking at the website for a while lol


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 4, 2014)

Just got my first ever memebox, the lucky box! this is the beginning of a memebox addict


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 4, 2014)

Birthday box is cute, but I'm not buying it. Every single time I use sugar scrubs, I get hoards of ants in my bathroom. It doesn't matter how much I scrub the bathroom after, the dang ants still come until I use ant repellent outside... It sucks. There are so many ants around here. xD


----------



## Jane George (Jul 4, 2014)

cayenne pepper along window sills. i know beetles dislike it but not sure about ants


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Birthday box is cute, but I'm not buying it. Every single time I use sugar scrubs, I get hoards of ants in my bathroom. It doesn't matter how much I scrub the bathroom after, the dang ants still come until I use ant repellent outside... It sucks. There are so many ants around here. xD


wow, that must be sooo annoying... :/


----------



## yunii (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Birthday box is cute, but I'm not buying it. Every single time I use sugar scrubs, I get hoards of ants in my bathroom. It doesn't matter how much I scrub the bathroom after, the dang ants still come until I use ant repellent outside... It sucks. There are so many ants around here. xD


Have you try to use deterrent substances around the inside of your house? It works for me. Of course that only works if you don't have pets or young children.


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It's not letting me add the Birthday Box/Colorbox bundle to my cart.  It keeps getting stuck on the dropdown, which is greyed out.  Anyone else having this problem?
> 
> I tried contacting their customer service, but, as we know, they are pretty useless...... argh!  Would really like to buy this.


You can now buy the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone know if this has been in any recent Memebox's?

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/moisturize-treat/waterfilm#.U7cQTbGTFuE


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you get anything if you do any product reviews?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know if this has been in any recent Memebox's?
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/moisturize-treat/waterfilm#.U7cQTbGTFuE


Don't think so, but that looks so cool!!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Birthday box is cute, but I'm not buying it. Every single time I use sugar scrubs, I get hoards of ants in my bathroom. It doesn't matter how much I scrub the bathroom after, the dang ants still come until I use ant repellent outside... It sucks. There are so many ants around here. xD


NOOOO Reminds me of my house growing up. Rain? Ants. Baking? Ants. Summer? Ants.

I really want to stop living in apartments, but the I remember the bugs that come with being on a ground floor. I haven't lived below the 6th floor in 4 years.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2014)

Pet-safe ant repellant:  Orange Guard.  I had a problem with ants zeroing in on my cats' food bowl.  Ants *love* cat food.  At one point, I could tell where a *crumb* of kibble -- not even a whole piece -- had fallen by the line of ants marching to it.  I got some Orange Guard, sprayed it on the baseboard by the kitty feeding area, and haven't seen a single ant in my apartment since.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 4, 2014)

Omg, I had that problem not long ago. Big, gigantic black ants. They just popped out of the wall like some kind of magic. They finally went away but I recall they were so annoying.


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

I had an ant problem in a bathroom once (in an apartment). It was CRAZY. Then they started showing up in the kitchen by the sink.. they were coming out of a wall socket, weird. It seems to me like they want a water source and the food will make them stay. I would just store the sugar scrub up high somewhere or maybe just put it in your bedroom? Eliminate things they want and use some kind of spray and they will forget about you.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 5, 2014)

eeps... the only one reason why I don't enjoy summer is when the bugs come creepin out!

Thanks for the tips ladies~


----------



## amidea (Jul 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This is a cute idea, if we ever do receive or purchase the snail cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


those are adorable!  i really hope this comes in any box i have coming...


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

received my oriental medicine box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received my oriental medicine box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG pics now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received my oriental medicine box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is the one box I have really been looking forward to. Can't wait to hear what is inside.

Please list contents when you can if you don't have time to post pictures.

We so appreciate it!

Do you like it?!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

I saw genie's instagram - she has a picture of the front page of the informational card...Missing back page ~ which I think there are two big products still left, based on what I could see.

so, here is a list of the items from the front page



Spoiler



She says that there are 5 products in the box (the masks count as one and the Donginbidam count as one).  So, I am missing 2 more items from this spoiler.  BTW, just on this front page, lots of red ginseng products - yes!

*D'ran Wonder Serum Nourishing &amp; Revitalizing* Full sized 30 ml value $30.00

Purederm Korean Herbal Mask - 2 of them ($2.00 each)- randomly selected from


Myung-an Brightening
MaskJung-an Refining Mask  (I hope I get this one!!  This is for oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
Yoon-an Hydrating Mask (really good for dry skin)
Soo-an Moisturing Mask (really good for dry skin)
Donginbidam Red Ginseng Aqua Oil &amp; Red Ginseng Aqua Pack Essence 5ml deluxe samples 5 ml each value $9 for oil, $18 for essence


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I saw genie's instagram - she has a picture of the front page of the informational card...Missing back page ~ which I think there are two big products still left, based on what I could see.
> 
> so, here is a list of the items from the front page
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! You are the best. This will tide me over for a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks again for posting @@biancardi and @@eugiegenie

The Oriental Medicine box looks really good so far.

Can't wait to see the rest.

I wonder if anyone received the Whole Grain box as well?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 5, 2014)

lol i thought @@eugiegenie was whole grain as misread


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

I am glad that they started putting the pics back in the card.  They stopped with a couple of boxes, correct?  Looks like they are putting them back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am glad that they started putting the pics back in the card.  They stopped with a couple of boxes, correct?  Looks like they are putting them back in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. It's much easier to follow w/ the pics. I have a feeling some of the cards were without pictures because the products may have not been locked down in time.


----------



## Renata P (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received my oriental medicine box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know it's late it Hong Kong now, and maybe you are tired (mother-to-be) but little spoiler would be really appreciated.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

sorry guys, i just got home from a long day...went to have my maternity photos taken, then picked up my son from his playgroup session, then went to have dinner and do some window shopping...pix will be up shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> sorry guys, i just got home from a long day...went to have my maternity photos taken, then picked up my son from his playgroup session, then went to have dinner and do some window shopping...pix will be up shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are the best sweetie!!! Make sure to put your feet up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> sorry guys, i just got home from a long day...went to have my maternity photos taken, then picked up my son from his playgroup session, then went to have dinner and do some window shopping...pix will be up shortly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Take care of yourself first!

And thank you in advance for posting, whenever you get the chance to post!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

not sure if it's the right place to post, but i posted the spoiler pic and details here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-2


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> not sure if it's the right place to post, but i posted the spoiler pic and details here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-2


Thank you!


----------



## yunii (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> not sure if it's the right place to post, but i posted the spoiler pic and details here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-2


That is a nice box


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone gotten milk or whole grains yet?

I'm guessing mine are coming DHL, but I don't know if it will randomly show up today or Monday. I wish they sent out shipping notifications better.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 5, 2014)

has anyone got the waxing super box yet? Would love to see what interesting stuff they put in there


----------



## biancardi (Jul 5, 2014)

DHL doesn't deliver on saturdays in my area.  Not sure if that is everywhere in the US.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> DHL doesn't deliver on saturdays in my area.  Not sure if that is everywhere in the US.


i guess people here in hong kong are just very efficient and hardworking haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

Mine hasn't arrived in the country yet even :/ I ordered foot, waxing and summer all together, but no update since incheon :/


----------



## veritazy (Jul 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Mine hasn't arrived in the country yet even :/ I ordered foot, waxing and summer all together, but no update since incheon :/


maybe Monday. I'm waiting on it too..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> maybe Monday. I'm waiting on it too..


Hopefully! i really think so, it usually takes 4-5 days to arrive..


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Hopefully! i really think so, it usually takes 4-5 days to arrive..


Is it a standard or express package?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Is it a standard or express package?


Standard. But they always come within 4-5 days, and then customs take 1 day. So within a week is normal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Standard. But they always come within 4-5 days, and then customs take 1 day. So within a week is normal for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok, thank you. I thought maybe they've upgraded it. I kinda counted on getting my Milk, Wholegrain and Oriental Medicine on Monday but that would be possible only if they had upgraded it and sent them by DHL.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

video on unboxing the Memebox Special #8 Oriental Medicine:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 5, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> video on unboxing the Memebox Special #8 Oriental Medicine:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-2


You look so pretty with make up!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 5, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> You look so pretty with make up!


thank you so much!!! haha i just created a video talking about this....how i like when people compliment me with makeup on, but if i had makeup on everyday, people wouldn't appreciate it anymore hahahaha


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 5, 2014)

The memebox code "trymemebox" is not 15$ - it fluctuates now, so if you order something thats like 9$, it will only put 9$ towards it plus shipping....My mother was looking for something to buy, and that's what happened - Kind of weird, since it was a 15$ code. I remember the code went towards the WHOLE total price including the shipping.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 5, 2014)

Girls,, WE WON AGAIN!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm super duper dead right now. 2 AM and this game was so stressfull! Krul is the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So tommorow I'm gonna read everyting there is said since yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to be up to date with MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 My orange makeup (from Memebox orange colorbox) is smudged everywhere xD I really could use some sleep!

Good night &lt;3


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls,, WE WON AGAIN!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm super duper dead right now. 2 AM and this game was so stressfull! Krul is the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


sheesh, they dragged that out to the last minute! I leave for Germany in 10 hours! Hoping for a Germany-Netherlands final  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 5, 2014)

anybody know what was in the first burst of color box? I was thinking of getting burst of color 2, but I can't find an unboxing video or review. Or if you have a link could you share?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My googling skills aren't working atm &gt;.&lt;


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> anybody know what was in the first burst of color box? I was thinking of getting burst of color 2, but I can't find an unboxing video or review. Or if you have a link could you share?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My googling skills aren't working atm &gt;.&lt;


It was superbox 5

This is a random blog post:

http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/2014/05/memebox-superbox-5-makeup-special-review-unboxing.html


----------



## avarier (Jul 6, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> It was superbox 5
> 
> This is a random blog post:
> 
> http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/2014/05/memebox-superbox-5-makeup-special-review-unboxing.html


you are fantastic, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> you are fantastic, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was a good box, I loved it.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 6, 2014)

I know this is from a really old box, but has anyone tried the Mamonde First Energy Serum? I think they included a sample size of this in a box.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 6, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I know this is from a really old box, but has anyone tried the Mamonde First Energy Serum? I think they included a sample size of this in a box.


Yeah I tried it, its all right. Feels like any other toner/essence.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 6, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I know this is from a really old box, but has anyone tried the Mamonde First Energy Serum? I think they included a sample size of this in a box.


Its one of my fav serums  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you @@ievutuce and @! I've been wanting to get it ever since i watched Park Shin Hye's My Dear MV now that she's become a model for Mamomde i want to try their products! Hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just a heads up to those who have not used the 15$ code yet. It is currently

Monday, July 7, 2014 in South Korea right now, so within the next 22 hrs, you should use the code if your planning on it, before it expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So about , by 10am EST tomorrow - Monday July 7th.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just a heads up to those who have not used the 15$ code yet. It is currently
> 
> Monday, July 7, 2014 in South Korea right now, so within the next 24 hrs, you should use the code if your planning on it, before it expires  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sneaky time zones! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmmm...do I want Hair &amp; Body 3 or Mask 4?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 6, 2014)

Hair And Body!! 

I got luckybox 9 just to take advantage of the code.. Hopefully not too many repeats from the other luckyboxes ^^


----------



## migasa (Jul 6, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Hmmm...do I want Hair &amp; Body 3 or Mask 4?


Hair &amp; Body!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

wooo!! I just got a call from DHL - my bundle will be delivered tomorrow - whole grains &amp; milk!  I hope that also includes the oriental medicines as well, as memebox did state those 3 would be shipped out tomorrow.

So, I have my bundle, hopefully oriental medicines AND my rainbow honey - tomorrow!!  yeah!

As soon as I get them, I will post pictures, but reviews and such will have to wait, as I do work.  I am able to get these packages, because on mondays, I work from home.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

and damn, that is quick shipping.   I will have to seriously review those bundle packages in the future!!  I normally don't do them, but this is very nice to be one of the first folks to get something ~ instead of waiting another week -lol

So I have a couple of more bundles - Herbal &amp; Mask #4 and Fermented 2 &amp; Pore 3 - so that is exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

I can't wait to see your spoilers! Whole grain should be on its way to me, but it will probably take a while due to standard shipping. I'm most likely going to take advantage of the bundles as often as possible from now on, as express shipping means 2-day delivery for me too!

I am still sad that I missed out on the milk box, as I think it has the potential to be an incredible box! Still crossing my fingers and constantly stalking for a restock!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

@@Andi B  Well, if it is anything like last friday, DHL should be here right before noontime.  I am just outside of Boston and the traffic from Logan Airport is just awful ~ rush hour and all.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, I know what I'll be doing during my lunch break!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

lol.  My package is almost 5 pounds - 4.6 pounds, so I am sure that also includes oriental medicines!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

My mail lady is really going to hate me once my boxes start rolling in! At least the express packages will be delivered by DHL and they don't know me like UPS does...yet!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

my mailman already hates me!! lol I have so many boxes and things already, and I added memebox to the mix now!  There is one day in August, where I might be getting 4 boxes all at the same time with usps.

Memebox At Home, Detox Care, Foot Care #2 &amp; Pomegranate!!  That will be another fun day to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 6, 2014)

:blush2:  Yes, I know them all by name.  They just laugh at me.  They even get gifts from me at Christmas, Valentine's, etc.  My Dad was a mail carrier for 40 years so I try to take good care of them.


----------



## avarier (Jul 6, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> :blush2:  Yes, I know them all by name.  They just laugh at me.  They even get gifts from me at Christmas, Valentine's, etc.  My Dad was a mail carrier for 40 years so I try to take good care of them.


Aw, that is very thoughtful!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my mailman already hates me!! lol I have so many boxes and things already, and I added memebox to the mix now!  There is one day in August, where I might be getting 4 boxes all at the same time with usps.
> 
> Memebox At Home, Detox Care, Foot Care #2 &amp; Pomegranate!!  That will be another fun day to review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm getting all of those myself, so I will be partying with you a few states away!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm getting all of those myself, so I will be partying with you a few states away!


Also getting those! July will be a great meme month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting Luckybox #9 thanks to the $15 off code. All I want is a spare Bounce Cheese Cream and I feel like there's been a good pattern with the Lucky boxes having them...!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 6, 2014)

Honestly, unless they come out and say it, I doubt mail carriers even care. I'm sure as bad as you think you are, there are much, much worse people who get like 20 packages a day. Plus, it keeps them in their job, since most mail these days is just junk and less first-class letters, cuz of the internet and such!

Getting memeboxes to the addicts just comes with the job!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 6, 2014)

Im really hoping for a gokhul cleansing masque in the luckybox 9 and maybe a tea tree essence. I wouldn't mind the hair boosters either ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

gypsiemagic said:


> sheesh, they dragged that out to the last minute! I leave for Germany in 10 hours! Hoping for a Germany-Netherlands final  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YEAH I hope so too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Germany is great, but we have to win thou but still they play great!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm I'm wondering if I should buy another memebox with the $15 off code if that still works now?!.. (or I'll use the 3 off + 5 off)

boxes that I dont have yet:

Memebox Special #23 Girls Night Out
Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3
Memebox Special #19 Cleansing Kit
Memebox Special #18 Smile Care
Memebox Special #13 Cooling Care
 
Superbox #16 Hair Care
Superbox #29 Burst of Color 2
Superbox #34 Dermocosmetics 2
Superbox #30 Aloe Vera
*Please help!*

&lt;3


----------



## Imberis (Jul 6, 2014)

I just bought another one. Oh no. Now I've bought all of these:

Memebox Special #23 Girls Night Out
Superbox #41 My Cute Wishlist
VALUE SET Zero Cosmetics + Waterproof Makeup

Girls Night Out seems like it could have some really fun/bold colors in it.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH I hope so too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Germany is great, but we have to win thou but still they play great!


As much as I love Brazil's team, they stink this time around.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hmm I'm wondering if I should buy another memebox with the $15 off code if that still works now?!.. (or I'll use the 3 off + 5 off)
> 
> boxes that I dont have yet:
> 
> ...


I think that the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3 will be fun! that is a K-spa box. Smile is also interesting, anything with teeth products should be a blast. Cooling is something that I need NOW!

BTW - I have those 3 boxes on order - lol - plus the Aloe Vera. Now that is shipping out by the end of this week, so if you want a box sooner than the others, the aloe vera is the one to go with.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> As much as I love Brazil's team, they stink this time around.


Sad about the tiny Neymar thou but they'll loose now.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Sad about the tiny Neymar thou but they'll loose now.


I'll be sad but they are just not at the top of their game this year.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3 will be fun! that is a K-spa box. Smile is also interesting, anything with teeth products should be a blast. Cooling is something that I need NOW!
> 
> BTW - I have those 3 boxes on order - lol - plus the Aloe Vera. Now that is shipping out by the end of this week, so if you want a box sooner than the others, the aloe vera is the one to go with.


I don't sunbathe or spend a lot of time in the sun (want a white skin) so I don;t think I'll be needing the cooling box right? what do you think about the cleansing kit?

Yes those other 3 hmm alright it's shopping time then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also saw that my moms account had 5 points left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I'll be sad but they are just not at the top of their game this year.


I cant remember the last WC from 4 years ago so much,, it was then my first WC thanks to me learning job back then (electronics store, selling pc's and next to me were the TV's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I only focussed on watch NL play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't sunbathe or spend a lot of time in the sun (want a white skin) so I don;t think I'll be needing the cooling box right? what do you think about the cleansing kit?
> 
> Yes those other 3 hmm alright it's shopping time then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also saw that my moms account had 5 points left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't sunbathe, but I do manage to get some sun, just because I do go outside.

the cleansing one - I don't know - did you get the bubble pop box? That will have a lot of cleansing products in it, I am sure!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I cant remember the last WC from 4 years ago so much,, it was then my first WC thanks to me learning job back then (electronics store, selling pc's and next to me were the TV's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> I only focussed on watch NL play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol, I understand. At least soccer is popular in Europe, here in the states people look at me like I'm crazy when I start talking World Cup. Then the look gets crazier when I say I cheer for Brazil.


----------



## avarier (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3 will be fun! that is a K-spa box. Smile is also interesting, anything with teeth products should be a blast. Cooling is something that I need NOW!


I kinda wanted the Smile one.. I would really love some lip products, but I don't want teeth stuff though. Teeth whitening is something you have to forever take care and watch what you eat/drink or it fades. I've had my teeth whitened once, it was SO painful. Never again will I do that stuff. I don't  worry about my teeth anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't sunbathe, but I do manage to get some sun, just because I do go outside.
> 
> the cleansing one - I don't know - did you get the bubble pop box? That will have a lot of cleansing products in it, I am sure!


Hahaha I forgot that XD  hmm

Yes I did with the secret berry bubble cleanser with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol, I understand. At least soccer is popular in Europe, here in the states people look at me like I'm crazy when I start talking World Cup. Then the look gets crazier when I say I cheer for Brazil.


hahaha amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I thought that the world cup got more popular this year in the state also saw the phone call that Obama made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so cool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 6, 2014)

Fingers crossed Memebox add's a new box by tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Fingers crossed Memebox add's a new box by tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what are you hoping for?   I have NO idea what else I could possibly PURCHASE!

arrggghhhhh......


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what are you hoping for?   I have NO idea what else I could possibly PURCHASE!
> 
> arrggghhhhh......


Anything lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm with you. I could use a new box tomorrow also.

I want them to release a luxury box.

Off to the suggestion thread to reinforce this box craving.....


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, I am getting 4 boxes tomorrow.  So, hopefully, that will tide over my memebox need to purchase more!! I also have a box coming at the end of this week - footcare#1 (I am really excited about that one too!)


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

I want to see some more boxes restocked so I can stop obsessing over all the awesome boxes I missed before my addiction started!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

Alright I just bought:

Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3 $12,99

Memebox Special #18 Smile Care $15,99

Memebox Special #13 Cooling Care $14,99

(not sure about the Aloe Vera yet because Aloe Vera is also cooling for sun damaged skin)

Thanks for the advice! @biancardi &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

In how many hours does US tomorrow starts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

YAY just looked at own comment and saw "Buff"... Silly me AGAIN thinking hey my name is not Buff xD

but I'm a Buff now yay what ever that means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

_a Buffalo?_


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> In how many hours does US tomorrow starts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Eastern time... An hour and a halfPacific time ( memebox hq) 4 and a half hours.

Approximately


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YAY just looked at own comment and saw "Buff"... Silly me AGAIN thinking hey my name is not Buff xD
> 
> but I'm a Buff now yay what ever that means  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> _a Buffalo?_


Buffalo are tasty creatures.

And lol I had the same reaction when I hit Devotee.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> In how many hours does US tomorrow starts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


depends on the time zone. I am on the east coast (like New York)  so tomorrow starts in about 1 hour and 15 minutes (it is 10:43 pm right now).  If someone is on the west coast(like California), it is 4 hours and 15 minutes away.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

Buff is also slang for well built with muscles!! 

And then there is Buffy The Vampire Slayer

and of course, buff - the color beige - lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Buffalo are tasty creatures.
> 
> And lol I had the same reaction when I hit Devotee.


what tasty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was more thinking of pretty animal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Buff is also slang for well built with muscles!!
> 
> And then there is Buffy The Vampire Slayer
> 
> and of course, buff - the color beige - lol


Then I choose Buffy the Vampire Slayer! (that's why I thought of it like a name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> what tasty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was more thinking of pretty animal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes , cute animals. But cute animals (like deer, alligators, and buffalo) also taste good.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> depends on the time zone. I am on the east coast (like New York)  so tomorrow starts in about 1 hour and 15 minutes (it is 10:43 pm right now).  If someone is on the west coast(like California), it is 4 hours and 15 minutes away.


I'm living in The netherlands so that's CEST  it's now 4:50 AM (yes it's late) so do I need wait, 1,5 hours or 4,5? hours


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Yes , cute animals. But cute animals (like deer, alligators, and buffalo) also taste good.


Lol I hardly eat meat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I have no clue, sometimes chicken and thats it..


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I hardly eat meat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I have no clue, sometimes chicken and thats it..


My family eats deer, buffalo, gator, and elk. My dad says that vegetables are what food eats. (As in deer eat vegetables and deer are food, lol.)
We like meat. *shrug*


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm living in The netherlands so that's CEST  it's now 4:50 AM (yes it's late) so do I need wait, 1,5 hours or 4,5? hours


It seems to vary quite a bit.  I've seen emails come out with new boxes as early as 12:15 am and then later on, at 3:30-4am

So, I do not think they have a set schedule yet.  So, to answer your question, it seems that the answer is yes to both!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

I've tried gator, venison (deer) and buffalo.  venison was the only repeat, but I haven't had venison in over 20 years.  I had to try alligator when I was in New Orleans and buffalo - I have had a buffalo burger

I like seafood a lot more, but it is so expensive, so I wind up eating a lot of chicken instead!!  lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> My family eats deer, buffalo, gator, and elk. My dad says that vegetables are what food eats. (As in deer eat vegetables and deer are food, lol.)
> 
> We like meat. *shrug*


Isn't that expensive or do you hunt yourself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I eat meat ones of 2 a week, and not so much vegetables also xD but I hardly eat so much

(Healthy Korean 1200 kcal diet)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

Hahha I really love this thread! offical subject : Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service

And we talk about memebox, worldcup and meat xD soon we start talking about toiler humor xD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 6, 2014)

Good night ladies!!  Work day tomorrow PLUS 4 memeboxes and my rainbow honey bag is coming!! yeah!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm out too! I hate getting up at 5am EST, but the thought of VIP emails with new boxes and/or offers makes it a little easier! If anything good comes out before I wake up, save some for me!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Isn't that expensive or do you hunt yourself?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I eat meat ones of 2 a week, and not so much vegetables also xD but I hardly eat so much
> 
> (Healthy Korean 1200 kcal diet)


If I had the gear I would hunt. Sadly I just buy it from the store or get it from friends. Where I live and in my family... Eating meat often is totally normal.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hahha I really love this thread! offical subject : Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service
> 
> And we talk about memebox, worldcup and meat xD soon we start talking about toiler humor xD


Yeah, I like it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Yeah, I like it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yup it's broken again... "LIKE"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 6, 2014)

Goodnight girls! The sun is coming up xD 

feel like a vampire;  super white and going to sleep at 5 am xD


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 6, 2014)

It seems that Memebox runs on PST because of their offices in LA.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It seems that Memebox runs on PST because of their offices in LA.


Unfortunate for those of us who don't live on the west coast.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jul 6, 2014)

Random but I used to their office here on the US was just a janitor's closet in some office building with a little table and a laptop xD.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 6, 2014)

I just want to see what spoilers they'll put up today.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It seems that Memebox runs on PST because of their offices in LA.


They run on Korean time I'm pretty sure. That office, I googled it, its just an office, where multiple companies use there address for in different countries. Everything is shipped from Korea, CSR answer's email's from Korea, and they list boxes, Korean time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay, so I have a DHL order in my city and I know it has one of my boxes in as it is linked to it but just wondering if it is all three... Hope so... Also wondering if summer box will arrive too.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Jane George Morning from Eu~ I'm waiting for the guy to press my doorbell too. lolsss *memebox* *memebox* *memebox* *chants*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

Lol, milk looks separate atm which sucks. But maybe it is the two that were on same order


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Jane George Morning from Eu~ I'm waiting for the guy to press my doorbell too. lolsss *memebox* *memebox* *memebox* *chants*


Which one are you getting today?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 7, 2014)

Ladies, can you remind me how to post photo spoilers? I should be getting Milk, Wholegrain and Oriental Medicine today so I'll post them if I can. Never done that before. I can't promise because we have something like a tropical storm here right now so I don't know what time the carrier arrives - hope I won't miss him, another dentist's appointment - and if I'm able to take any good pics - it's so freaking dark!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

i'll be getting oriental and whole grain today


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Did anyone here win the Instagram contest this time around??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

winners arent up yet i dont think


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> winners arent up yet i dont think


They are! About 20 minutes ago. 

I don't recognize any of the usernames, but I'm hoping at least someone on here won!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

where have they posted the names?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> where have they posted the names?


It's their most recent IG post. Same image they used when they announced the contest, but the winners are in the caption.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

gotta love they said include the box but most of the winners didn't... go figure


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gotta love they said include the box but most of the winners didn't... go figure


Yeah... I get the feeling they're just picked randomly. There were quite a few winners last time who didn't follow the directions either.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

plus might do loads of entries next time


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Okay, so I have a DHL order in my city and I know it has one of my boxes in as it is linked to it but just wondering if it is all three... Hope so... Also wondering if summer box will arrive too.


jane my summer and foot care boxes arrived dhl thursday or friday are you expecting those 2 boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

nah summer is normal post. this is oriental/whole grain


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nah summer is normal post. this is oriental/whole grain


oh mine came dhl.anyway just had tracking and text to say milk and whole grain shipped and flew in to heathrow last night at maidstone today so will receive those today or tomorrow yet it seems my orental medicine is coming snail mail and just hitting incheon, so it may be these boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

mine is with delivery courier as of 5 minutes ago


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

have received whole grain and oriental medicine and will put spoilers on makeuptalk when i can get ipad free


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

posted in the video spoiler thread and photos to follow soon in memebox spoiler thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3

photos here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

I was so excited when I saw the honey box photo on the instagram because that is what I had posted.  But it wasn't my honey box picture that won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  oh well...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

thank you @@Jane George

if no one else gets the milk box, I will post the spoiler pics once I get them!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

i ordered the milk but it has gone standard.

I really love the whole grain box and giggled with glee.... yes i am an adult really.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

oh man ~ I just got my tracking numbers and it looks like they didn't ship the oriental box with the express shipping - even though they told me that it would go along with my bundle of whole grains/milk.

poo!!   well, then, those 2 boxes are heavy then.  @@Jane George how much did your whole grains weigh?  My package with the 2 boxes weighs 4.6 pounds...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

according to the pack 1.7kg


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> according to the pack 1.7kg


the milk box spoilers are up!  Not mine -  @@Paulina PS got hers


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the milk box spoilers are up!  Not mine -  @@Paulina PS got hers


i prefer whole grain i think but won't know until in hands tbh


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the milk box spoilers are up!  Not mine -  @@Paulina PS got hers


Yep, I've posted mine here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132471-memebox-milk-box-discussion/page-2

I'm really, really happy with all the 3 boxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Ugh.. had to get the new trend kinda box. No points or no discounts sucks -.-


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

so, I got the global 16 and Superbox #43 2014 F/W Colors

Even though I do not need more makeup, they were listening here - they called it a FALL box (yes!) and there are purples, hemlock green and berries in that box!!  yeah!!  I was really impressed by their colorbox blue, so I am hoping that this box is just as good if not better.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

i'm saving up points atm as want a box set in early aug


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I had 9 points (I guess that 1 point from the survey is still hanging out there - hopefully, they will dump that into our accounts soon) and I used a coupon for the $5.00 off that I found on a memeblogger's site.    I now have 3 points in my  account &amp; when they give me that 1 point, I will have 4 - lol (just hoarding my points!)

Do you have another account that hasn't used the tryme coupon?  Or just open one to use it?

that coupon expires tomorrow....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

wow so many boxes!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> wow so many boxes!


you wanted them!! lol

And I broke down and got 2 of them.  How often do they come out with the globals?  It seems like yesterday that I ordered the global 15...haha

And I couldn't pass up a box with berries and hemlock green - ha!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Paulina PS Thanks for the spoilers!  Both boxes look great.

Despite ordering tons of boxes over the last few weeks, I'm still kinda new to this, as I've only received 2 boxes thus far.  That being said, how does everyone feel about the brands in these boxes?  The products and variety look great, but I guess I was a little bummed to not see at least one well-recognized brand in either of the boxes (TonyMoly, Banila Co, SkinFood, Etude House, etc.).  Since I don't recognize the included brands from anywhere other than past Memeboxes, I'm just curious as to the quality.  Are these drugstore brands?  If so, that's not a huge deal, but I wish there was at least one of the better brands in each box.  I guess I'm kind of a brand/label snob, LOL.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Debating on the Hand&amp; Nail Box or not... I mean... I usually just buy name brand nail polishes at dollar stores...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Debating on the Hand&amp; Nail Box or not... I mean... I usually just buy name brand nail polishes at dollar stores...


I have so MANY hand creams and hand masks, and nail polishes and cuticle butter/oil, orange sticks, etc...I cannot get too excited over a hand &amp; nail box - unlike my feet boxes!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> @@Paulina PS Thanks for the spoilers!  Both boxes look great.
> 
> Despite ordering tons of boxes over the last few weeks, I'm still kinda new to this, as I've only received 2 boxes thus far.  That being said, how does everyone feel about the brands in these boxes?  The products and variety look great, but I guess I was a little bummed to not see at least one well-recognized brand in either of the boxes (TonyMoly, Banila Co, SkinFood, Etude House, etc.).  Since I don't recognize the included brands from anywhere other than past Memeboxes, I'm just curious as to the quality.  Are these drugstore brands?  If so, that's not a huge deal, but I wish there was at least one of the better brands in each box.  I guess I'm kind of a brand/label snob, LOL.


some have a bigger brand name, some are unknown to us and they aren't drugstore and others are drugstore.

It is all good to me right now!!  I just love the variety and trying out new things.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]"Violet: The beauty of purplely violet is that there’s a shade that works on every skin tone. From eyes to nails and lips, violet is a universally flattering shade this fall![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hemlock Green: Embrace your inner free-spirited ocean lover chick with this ultra refreshing hue.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Just Bitten Berry: Make a loud statement with look at me bold berry hues this fall."[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ughhh these colors are to die for!!! - I love every single color,I can't wait to get this box![/SIZE] Maybe I should order two?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 7, 2014)

Great Memebox...when my order is about to "process" the page closes on me anybody having similar problems?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> [SIZE=medium]"Violet: The beauty of purplely violet is that there’s a shade that works on every skin tone. From eyes to nails and lips, violet is a universally flattering shade this fall![/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]Hemlock Green: Embrace your inner free-spirited ocean lover chick with this ultra refreshing hue.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


I know, right?!  Purple and green are my absolute favorite colors, and Fall is my favorite time of year!  Even though the skincare boxes tend to appeal to me more than the makeup, I had to go for this one!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> some have a bigger brand name, some are unknown to us and they aren't drugstore and others are drugstore.
> 
> It is all good to me right now!!  I just love the variety and trying out new things.


True!  I guess it doesn't matter if the drugstore brands are good quality and have better ingredients than some well-known US brands!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Violet: The beauty of purplely violet is that there’s a shade that works on every skin tone. From eyes to nails and lips, violet is a universally flattering shade this fall!
> 
> Hemlock Green: Embrace your inner free-spirited ocean lover chick with this ultra refreshing hue.
> 
> ...







Andi B said:


> I know, right?!  Purple and green are my absolute favorite colors, and Fall is my favorite time of year!  Even though the skincare boxes tend to appeal to me more than the makeup, I had to go for this one!


I am telling you - they were reading our suggestion memebox thread!! We wanted more colorboxes, but this will do just nicely.

I have green-blue eyes with brownish-red hair, so these colors will go nicely with my coloring!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> True!  I guess it doesn't matter if the drugstore brands are good quality and have better ingredients than some well-known US brands!


yes, like the masks. US sheet masks are really bad compared to Korean ones - no variety!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, like the masks. US sheet masks are really bad compared to Korean ones - no variety!


The only thing I like about US  masks, I think its freeman masks? They don't test on animals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have one account left  for the 15$ code left, which NEW box should I spend it on?  Nail one? since I didnt order it yet?


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 7, 2014)

Can someone post a link?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Can someone post a link?


http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/?acc=54229abfcfa5649e7003b83dd4755294

@@ashleylind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Can someone post a link?


http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2

lol helpful forum


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I have one account left  for the 15$ code left, which NEW box should I spend it on?  Nail one? since I didnt order it yet?


did you already order the fall colors &amp; global 16? lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

i wonder when they are bringing out 17-22 bundle


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ordered the hand &amp; nail box, hoping for some blackless nail items from there memeshop in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder when they are bringing out 17-22 bundle


Hmmm maybe not until August or September?


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gotta love they said include the box but most of the winners didn't... go figure


sad... did alot for that contest but oh well. could be people who did more for their pr. I'm quite new to this so memebox might feel they don't need a small fry like me anyways.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 7, 2014)

I just ordered the Hand &amp; Nail box for my summerswap buddy. I figure a box arriving a month after everything else arrives might be fun. And it's one less thing for me to wrap.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> sad... did alot for that contest but oh well. could be people who did more for their pr. I'm quite new to this so memebox might feel they don't need a small fry like me anyways.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


tbh i dont know if i'll bother again. i only posted 1 pic and tbh if people are posting 5/10/ even more I can't be bothered.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh i dont know if i'll bother again. i only posted 1 pic and tbh if people are posting 5/10/ even more I can't be bothered.


I never par- take in their contests for that reason.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmmm maybe not until August or September?


thank gawd.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

@@Jane George @ well these contests are subjective anyways. I think it's like buying a lottery ticket. I'm just a little disappointed I guess.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Jane George @ well these contests are subjective anyways. I think it's like buying a lottery ticket. I'm just a little disappointed I guess.


I know ~ one of the winners had the same product that I wrote about in my instagram. sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

think i might steer away from popularity contests from now on.... wasnt good at them as a child and no good now. will enjoy boxes and write reviews and novels instead


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> think i might steer away from popularity contests from now on.... wasnt good at them as a child and no good now. will enjoy boxes and write reviews and novels instead


That's the way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was never a fan of popularity contests.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 7, 2014)

I didn't take part in that contest - no instagram - but I think some of the pics shouldn't have been chosen. They were neither pretty nor interesting whereas some other people had put much more effort in taking theirs. I don't know - did they just choose them at random?

I have never won anything in any of their contests - no luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I have never won anything in any of their contests - no luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here lol. But that's okay after that little heartbreak. hehe

I am quite lucky offline, and off-memebox I guess. Exams went well, I got my internship stuff settled, going on a long trip soon and hey, things could be worse for me but I am happy as I am. Reviewing Memebox will just be my side hobby now.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

The thing is, my picture wasn't that pretty, so I didn't expect to win. But when I saw a similar pic to mine win, I am like, WTF?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The thing is, my picture wasn't that pretty, so I didn't expect to win. But when I saw a similar pic to mine win, I am like, WTF?


Hahah yea, did you see the one with the processed cheese slices? LOL


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

mine was a pretty product but not an arty pic.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

I think they just pick some pictures.. because look at the previous contest.. me and some others really created art with their memeboxes and others made a beautiful unboxed pictures and I think that a lot of those winners were hmm not great HQ pictures. I'm not sad, I totally forgot about this giveaway xD

But we have a lot of Memefans out there and some here are truly artist and I think that the Meme-newbies are chosen or something.

correct me if I'm wrong, but thats just what I'm thinking (to lure more to love Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

_*trust me when I say: I'm a lucky person on winning things._

_Last year I won 1 or 2(sometimes 3) giveaways everymonth! _


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

It's official! *70* Memeboxes

2014 F/W colors made it happen!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> It's official! *70* Memeboxes
> 
> 2014 F/W colors made it happen!


oh gawd.  :laughno:


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 7, 2014)

So, do you guys think the Hand and Nail Care will include any polish? Probably not, right?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

from the pic i would think so.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 7, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, do you guys think the Hand and Nail Care will include any polish? Probably not, right?


I think it does.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

just wanna check... canada post delivers standard in canada?

and dhl for express?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

@@biancardi It has expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want the hand and nail care too, but going to wait for some points or just skip one for once &lt;.&lt;


----------



## OiiO (Jul 7, 2014)

There wasn't really anything that I wanted badly so I decided to spend my remaining three codes on Global #16, Mask #4 and Cacao. I'm really surprised there are still a lot of those chocolate boxes left, I thought they'd sell out really fast.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

they probably overestimated how many people wanted them.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, do you guys think the Hand and Nail Care will include any polish? Probably not, right?


the picture shows a ton of nail polish, so I would think it might have one.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @@biancardi It has expired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want the hand and nail care too, but going to wait for some points or just skip one for once &lt;.&lt;


I used it this morning!! I guess your timezone is ahead of mine...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used it this morning!! I guess your timezone is ahead of mine...


I think I'm ahead of you yes. Don't know by how many hours but. I tried it on an account I knew I hadn't used it on, and it didn't work.. -.-


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 7, 2014)

:blush2:  So now I am dreaming about Memebox...I dreamt they restocked global boxes 1-9 as a value set for $99.  It literally woke me up and I grabbed my phone to check my e-mail.  No such luck!  So instead I bought the value set for hand and nail care, 2014 F/W Colors + Aloe Vera and oh yes, Global #16.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

lol, not an issue I have. happy dreams though


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I used it this morning!! I guess your timezone is ahead of mine...


what has expired? the $15 off coupon? i used it just now...


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 7, 2014)

The code should be still working, I tried using it not an hour ago.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> The code should be still working, I tried using it not an hour ago.


I made a new acc just to see, and yes it worked :S So weird.. Cause I haven't used that on purpose on my other account so that I could use for something I really wanted.. 

oO


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, do you guys think the Hand and Nail Care will include any polish? Probably not, right?


Yea it will, most definately


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 7, 2014)

Now that I think about it.. If there's more than 1 polish in the box my customs will demolish it.. They don't alow nailpolish at all anymore. I think 1 is allowed, but multiple they'll crush and give no refund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 7, 2014)

As much as I am in the mood to purchase a new Memebox, I am not feeling the FW or the Hand box.

Btw, did anyone get their survey point yet?

Wasn't it supposed to be in our accounts by Sunday?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

no survey point yet (I emailed them) and NO DHL EITHER!! argghhh.

they are probably so backed up with the long holiday weekend here in the states.


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Now that I think about it.. If there's more than 1 polish in the box my customs will demolish it.. They don't alow nailpolish at all anymore. I think 1 is allowed, but multiple they'll crush and give no refund  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WHY? That is so strange!


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know if I want one of these boxes.. maybe the global? I don't paint my nails so nail polish hints make me say NO.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 7, 2014)

avarier said:


> WHY? That is so strange!


EU regulation over posting polish from one country to another


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no survey point yet (I emailed them) and NO DHL EITHER!! argghhh.they are probably so backed up with the long holiday weekend here in the states.


If you call dhl they can usually tell you around what time they'll be in your zip code.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> @@Paulina PS Thanks for the spoilers!  Both boxes look great.
> 
> Despite ordering tons of boxes over the last few weeks, I'm still kinda new to this, as I've only received 2 boxes thus far.  That being said, how does everyone feel about the brands in these boxes?  The products and variety look great, but I guess I was a little bummed to not see at least one well-recognized brand in either of the boxes (TonyMoly, Banila Co, SkinFood, Etude House, etc.).  Since I don't recognize the included brands from anywhere other than past Memeboxes, I'm just curious as to the quality.  Are these drugstore brands?  If so, that's not a huge deal, but I wish there was at least one of the better brands in each box.  I guess I'm kind of a brand/label snob, LOL.


I'm actually really happy that they're not including any of the well-recognised brands in the boxes...I can get those well-recognised brands anywhere in Hong Kong, and they're not actually very good (not forgetting to mention that they are well overpriced due to the massive advertising too!!!) I guess Memebox is about trying "new" brands and brands that are probably only available in Korea, which is really good, because I've found so many great products inside my Memeboxes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> If you call dhl they can usually tell you around what time they'll be in your zip code.


I did and they couldn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

too many deliveries today


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did and they couldn't too many deliveries today


Well that stinks, most of the time they can tell me what time they're typically in the area. Sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

does anybody else have a problem with the beautynetkorea site? I've tried opening it in chrome, internet explorer, and firefox. It always comes up broken and distorted. I took a screenshot.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

I used chrome yesterday and it was fine.  I know it was totally eff'd up on firefox for me yesterday

it looks fine to me on chrome right now, just very slow loading with the pictures.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 7, 2014)

avarier said:


> does anybody else have a problem with the beautynetkorea site? I've tried opening it in chrome, internet explorer, and firefox. It always comes up broken and distorted. I took a screenshot.


Works fine on firefox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

Browser #4 worked! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, time to buy some stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## confusinglyamusing (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello! I'm new to both here and Memebox. I have a question that I hope someone here can help me with. I have ordered 9 boxes already, without having even received one :blush:   I was wondering how long it usually takes to receive a box in Canada, specifically Ontario. It was shipped on June 24, and I've been anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Also, have any of you had to pay for import taxes or customs duties? Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

confusinglyamusing said:


> Hello! I'm new to both here and Memebox. I have a question that I hope someone here can help me with. I have ordered 9 boxes already, without having even received one :blush:   I was wondering how long it usually takes to receive a box in Canada, specifically Ontario. It was shipped on June 24, and I've been anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Also, have any of you had to pay for import taxes or customs duties? Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131767-customshas-it-gotten-you/


----------



## confusinglyamusing (Jul 7, 2014)

@@avarier Thank you!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

I've read here that some already got their Memebox; milk, whole grain and oriental medicine.. but I got the tracking code just today

that menas I have to wait like a few days for it to be here.

If it's shipped out on 4th of July you always get your tracking code a few days later (like I got) but how is it that some already got them earlier?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Ya'll, I've never purchased a Memebox but just canceled one sub and was thinking this could be fun. Are there any promo codes for new subscribers? I heard the cheese cream is amaze!


----------



## yunii (Jul 7, 2014)

confusinglyamusing said:


> Hello! I'm new to both here and Memebox. I have a question that I hope someone here can help me with. I have ordered 9 boxes already, without having even received one :blush: I was wondering how long it usually takes to receive a box in Canada, specifically Ontario. It was shipped on June 24, and I've been anxiously waiting for it to arrive! Also, have any of you had to pay for import taxes or customs duties? Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Him I live in Toronto and usually if they ship express it is within 5 days and if it is standard mail, it is 1.5 week to three weeks. It really depends on your luck with custom and how often your mail is deliver in your area.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje are your packages sent by express? I got notified by DHL via a phone call yesterday that I had a package coming.

Memembox didn't send out my tracking until this morning and it was shipped out last friday. They always wait 1 or 2 days to send you the email tracking notice.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Hi Ya'll, I've never purchased a Memebox but just canceled one sub and was thinking this could be fun. Are there any promo codes for new subscribers? I heard the cheese cream is amaze!


if you google around looking for memebox reviews, you can find lots of deals and promo codes!! A lot of them are affiliate deals, so they cannot be posted here


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marjojojoleintje are your packages sent by express? I got notified by DHL via a phone call yesterday that I had a package coming.
> 
> Memembox didn't send out my tracking until this morning and it was shipped out last friday. They always wait 1 or 2 days to send you the email tracking notice.


No I don't have express shipping, that must be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## confusinglyamusing (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you so much @@yunii  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping it comes some time this week.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

I am impatient and deciding if I really want to wait another few months for my next box. I may use the TRYME code + my 12 points to get the Cocoa Box (shipping next week) for $2.99!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I am impatient and deciding if I really want to wait another few months for my next box. I may use the TRYME code + my 12 points to get the Cocoa Box (shipping next week) for $2.99!


The trymemebox code has expired today


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I am impatient and deciding if I really want to wait another few months for my next box. I may use the TRYME code + my 12 points to get the Cocoa Box (shipping next week) for $2.99!


if you do, you better do it now, cause that code expires tonight!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> The trymemebox code has expired today


Still working for me right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really excited for the cacao box! I really thought that box was going to sell out quickly.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm really excited for the cacao box! I really thought that box was going to sell out quickly.


me too!! I hope that they have that cacao face mask that they have been selling in their shop.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> me too!! I hope that they have that cacao face mask that they have been selling in their shop.


That would be nice!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 7, 2014)

Why can't they bundle f/w &amp; 16? I'm crying right now.


----------



## avarier (Jul 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Why can't they bundle f/w &amp; 16? I'm crying right now.


Buy them separate?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the trymemebox code!!! Now what box should I get for my first box???


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Why can't they bundle f/w &amp; 16? I'm crying right now.


because the ship time is too great between the two boxes - 2 months!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2014)

sarap said:


> Thanks for the trymemebox code!!! Now what box should I get for my first box???


what are you looking for and how quickly do you want it?

here is their shipping schedule for quick reference

http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule


----------



## SaraP (Jul 7, 2014)

Yesterday lol, I don;t really like chocolate but it would be here the soonest...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> Yesterday lol, I don;t really like chocolate but it would be here the soonest...


actually, there is this box, which tells you the contents already - it is the first superbox naked box!!

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-42-birthday#.U7ts7BBvDLl (not an affiliate link) - that ships out on the 9th.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 8, 2014)

This morning I opened up two more accounts to use the TRYMEMEBOX code on the Global #16 and 2014 F/W Colors box! I want Lucky #9 too, but I had to limit myself to two boxes. Can't wait for the F/W colors, I love the description!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

I will miss that tryme code....ahhh, such a good promo


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I will miss that tryme code....ahhh, such a good promo


I know! I even used it on another account to get my best friend a box for her birthday.

She bought me my first box and hasn't even bought herself one.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay I'm going to get the Girls Night Out box...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

cool my summer and milk arrived in the uk last night... now to wait until they get to me.

i am guessing memebox are going to ignore the queries over the comp entries on their facebook page but I can say it isn't me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> No I don't have express shipping, that must be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i had my whole grain and oriental medicine on the same order so got them dhl but my poor milk was separate so has gone snail mail.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 8, 2014)

i received the waxing box and the whole grain box this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

should be getting the luckybox #6 tmr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i had my whole grain and oriental medicine on the same order so got them dhl but my poor milk was separate so has gone snail mail.


The Princess Dairies.

sry for being punny.

Uh my waxing box is not within the country's territory too.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the waxing box and the whole grain box this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> should be getting the luckybox #6 tmr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i am loving the whole grain still. just need more cheese cream now.

princess diaries?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 8, 2014)

Meep, TRYMEMEBOX still worked as of 12:30AM MST, Cocoa Box, you are mine for $2.99!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 8, 2014)

How'd you do it for $2.99!points?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 8, 2014)

@@SaraP, yep! I had 12 points (7 from a winning a Memebox contest from their FB page, and the rest I had been hoarding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

Got my waxing, footcare and summer boxes today! Especially in love with footcare and summer  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel my footbox will be delivered today! That is the fastest delivery time via standard for me!! 7 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't expecting it until this friday, because of the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

my summer and milk are in the country so hopefully today or tomorrow for those


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

anyone get their survey point? I emailed them sunday night and I haven't gotten a response back.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

nope, no point


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Theblondeangel my footbox will be delivered today! That is the fastest delivery time via standard for me!! 7 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wasn't expecting it until this friday, because of the 4th of July holiday.


Standard shipping is actually very quick! I always recieve mine within a week, and it's way faster than my Glossybox etc that sends from within my country!!

And no, haven't gotten my point either from the survey..


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 8, 2014)

avarier said:


> Buy them separate?


I don't want to pay $14 in shipping.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> because the ship time is too great between the two boxes - 2 months!


You're so smart!

I totally didn't even notice that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 8, 2014)

FINALLY Milk &amp; Whole Grains has arrived in Canada. Still waiting for my global #12, seems as though standard shipping is taking longer than usual.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> FINALLY Milk &amp; Whole Grains has arrived in Canada. Still waiting for my global #12, seems as though standard shipping is taking longer than usual.


Yup, that #12 seems a little slow for you. Have you tracked it?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 8, 2014)

I've used the trymemebox code to the fullest - on all of my 5 accounts! Yesterday I got Hair&amp;Body 3 for $4.99 (points too) and today F/W Colors for $14.99 and Smile Care for $10.99. I'm rationalizing by telling myself it'd be a pity not to get them for such little money, but of course these are just signs of my addiction...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

why am i watching youtube videos for boxes i got ages ago?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why am i watching youtube videos for boxes i got ages ago?


Because it's part of the obsession  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I find that the more I look at blog posts and youtube videos, the more I appreciate even the boxes that  I found least appealing at first glance!  Even the office essentials box is starting to look good to me now!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

i had no issues with office essentials. i am youtube obsessed tbh. will watch anything


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why am i watching youtube videos for boxes i got ages ago?


Because it is the memebox addiction. Once you get addicted, you will notice you spend more and more money in it, reading and watching about it everyday and willing to wait weeks, and months for a box.


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've used the trymemebox code to the fullest - on all of my 5 accounts! Yesterday I got Hair&amp;Body 3 for $4.99 (points too) and today F/W Colors for $14.99 and Smile Care for $10.99. I'm rationalizing by telling myself it'd be a pity not to get them for such little money, but of course these are just signs of my addiction...


Well at least you are saving all that money.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> Because it is the memebox addiction. Once you get addicted, you will notice you spend more and more money in it, reading and watching about it everyday and willing to wait weeks, and months for a box.


think i am there already. been with them since feb and have a house ful of products.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

I still dislike Office Essentials....I keep wanting to type it as Offensive Essentials!!! lol

subliminal message there, I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only like the compact &amp; coffee.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

lol ty for that. i have to watch i dont call it that now.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> Well at least you are saving all that money.


I'm trying to. I've promised myself not to buy any new boxes before I get some points/new codes.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 8, 2014)

kinda late, but i just uploaded my unboxing video of the whole grains box onto the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3?do=findComment&amp;comment=2239616


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 8, 2014)

I just got around to taking photos of my box items,

I got the scent combo boxes: Rose, baby powder &amp; grapefruit and #12, took photos of those 4 Memeboxes,

Also photoed: 5 Sample Society boxes, 2 men's Birchboxes, 2 Women's Birchboxes, 2 Glossyboxes, and 1 Ipsy glam bag.

I am really behind, what I really need now is a great storage solution for my new obsession.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 8, 2014)

Today I got a huge package from Canada Post. Inside?

Memebox #9

Purederm Hydro Collagen Masks (50 pack) + 2 Collagen Eye Zone Masks

O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser x2

The beloved RE:CIPE Green Tea Cleansing Oil

and they gave me two samples! Elisha Coy Nuddy CC Cream (WAY too pale for me) and an SN Plant Stem Cell sample pack (1x cleansing foam, 1x toner, 2x cream)

I'm in Korean beauty bliss right now.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

thats my bonus with korean over western cc... would be hard pressed to find any cream lighter unless i tipex... british ones are too dark


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 8, 2014)

Send me over some British ones, then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My skin is light for my ethnicity but still too dark for more Korean brands. I've found some that are a shade too light and I've been combining them with bronzer to get the right shade so far. I think the BB cream in #9 might actually be my colour, though... I'm pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Today I got a huge package from Canada Post. Inside?
> 
> Memebox #9
> 
> ...


I didn't know they will combine memebox and memeshop orders.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

9 was 'in stock' I am guessing


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 9 was 'in stock' I am guessing


Yea, about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

will combine all that is in stock and on one order in my experience.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

i wish they sold cheese cream and booskin in their shop. gonna cry when mine run out


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> thats my bonus with korean over western cc... would be hard pressed to find any cream lighter unless i tipex... british ones are too dark


yep even the lightest ones in the uk are too dark there more a 30 dark beige , not cottoned on they need to make them much lighter than the rest of europe hense why i never worn them like CC creams ,now I'm in such heaven with some real finds from memebox with my anaemic bb creams, the hanskin and bp creams are way too dark for me but I'm building up a stash of good ones , the cushions and pacts are great ,


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wish they sold cheese cream and booskin in their shop. gonna cry when mine run out


I finished my booskin this morning *cries*

Wish we got more toners in general..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

anyone else notice a spoiler on the newest newsletter?


----------



## yunii (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wish they sold cheese cream and booskin in their shop. gonna cry when mine run out


I know! I am already using my 2nd jar of cheese cream.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I finished my booskin this morning *cries*
> 
> Wish we got more toners in general..


i seen to get loads of toners from them but only one booskin


----------



## veritazy (Jul 8, 2014)

I think alot of essences were included but never a toner/makeup remover for me. Idk, could be using some wrong. They use multiple words like "essence brightening ampoule water". wtf.

and nail polish remover. we need to get the chapped polish off too. hehe..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

oh i thought essence water was a toner


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone else notice a spoiler on the newest newsletter?


What spoiler is that?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What spoiler is that?


it said something was included in an upcoming box. i'll put it in spoilers. brb


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it said something was included in an upcoming box. i'll put it in spoilers. brb


Ah yes. Just saw it! Thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 8, 2014)

just didn't want to do a spoiler but posted it in thread as well

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-31

for the herbal cosmetics box


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

No a essence is something you use after toner. It's kindof a light, light serum. We haven't gotten any "real" toners but the IOPE bio treatment sample and the supposedly toner from the Office essentials. But that one cannot be used as a "cleansing toner" because of it's consistency.. 
 

I have wondered a long time why we never get toners and makeup removers/micellair waters and so on. We always get essence, ampoules and creams. Anyone else noticed?


----------



## avarier (Jul 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No a essence is something you use after toner. It's kindof a light, light serum. We haven't gotten any "real" toners but the IOPE bio treatment sample and the supposedly toner from the Office essentials. But that one cannot be used as a "cleansing toner" because of it's consistency..
> 
> I have wondered a long time why we never get toners and makeup removers/micellair waters and so on. We always get essence, ampoules and creams. Anyone else noticed?


I get a bit mixed up with this.... essence, ampoule, emulsion. What order are these used in? I'd never heard of this kind of stuff until I started the Korean stuff.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 8, 2014)

avarier said:


> I get a bit mixed up with this.... essence, ampoule, emulsion. What order are these used in? I'd never heard of this kind of stuff until I started the Korean stuff.


If you're going to use every product in a korean-regime (like every single product) it would be like this:

cleansing oil -&gt; facial foam wash -&gt; toner -&gt; essence -&gt; ampoule -&gt; serum -&gt; eye cream -&gt;emulsion -&gt; moisturizer and/or sleeping pack -&gt; spot treatment (if needed)


----------



## avarier (Jul 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> If you're going to use every product in a korean-regime (like every single product) it would be like this:
> 
> cleansing oil -&gt; facial foam wash -&gt; toner -&gt; essence -&gt; ampoule -&gt; serum -&gt; eye cream -&gt;emulsion -&gt; moisturizer and/or sleeping pack -&gt; spot treatment (if needed)


I have much to learn  o.o


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 8, 2014)

I highly recommend Skin and Tonics' Asian Skin Care Routine post. It explains everything very clearly. Personally, I find that a combined Western &amp; Eastern routine is best for my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I highly recommend Skin and Tonics' Asian Skin Care Routine post. It explains everything very clearly. Personally, I find that a combined Western &amp; Eastern routine is best for my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! That is very informative!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just didn't want to do a spoiler but posted it in thread as well
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-31
> 
> for the herbal cosmetics box


yep, they had that on their FB page a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## athy (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm really kicking myself for not making extra accounts during the ten point promo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Couldve combined with TRYMEMEBOX for super cheap boxes.... aaaargh


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 9, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I highly recommend Skin and Tonics' Asian Skin Care Routine post. It explains everything very clearly. Personally, I find that a combined Western &amp; Eastern routine is best for my skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bookmarked that post several months ago. Great article.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

received my luckybox #6 this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 9, 2014)

Gah!! Please post spoilers. I am so excited for this box


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

i posted the spoiler of the luckybox #6 in this thread (sorry i don't have time to list out the products yet):

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131812-luckybox-discussion/page-10


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 9, 2014)

im not buying the diet box but I'm sure someone will. 

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> im not buying the diet box but I'm sure someone will.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


Oh good, a box I'm finally not rushing to buy!


----------



## avarier (Jul 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> im not buying the diet box but I'm sure someone will.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


yeahh.. i'm gonna pass on that one.. thanks for the link though!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd buy it but I'm waiting for some points or another nice code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

i won't buy it either. dieting but not interested. although might be an interesting one to review


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/?acc=54229abfcfa5649e7003b83dd4755294
> 
> @@ashleylind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, new Diet Box VIP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)). I dreamed about it and ask Memebox to put this kind of box on their page. I bought two boxes, can't wait to use it! So happy.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

Not interested in the diet box...please try again memespies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't need the diet box&gt;.&lt; wish they came out with two or three as they normally do. Along with some GOOD promo/discount codes!!

Got a notice that my mail office has a memebox for me. But I picked up the three I had comming, so have no idea what it might be. It says "Memebox MS#8" on the note. Girls, what could it be? Do the birthday box send out quickly?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

Although I need to lose weight, I don't believe in those quick fix scam stuff..The only way to lose weight and firm up is to eat properly, watch your intake, and exercise...You cannot rub cellulite away or massage your jiggly bits away - there is no "miracle" cream. so, I will pass on the diet box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't like that diet box..... typical...I mean, none of us need that box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Although I need to lose weight, I don't believe in those quick fix scam stuff..The only way to lose weight and firm up is to eat properly, watch your intake, and exercise...You cannot rub cellulite away or massage your jiggly bits away - there is no "miracle" cream. so, I will pass on the diet box.


Even the most EXPENSIVE creams don't do jack... lol, and you're right, eating properly and exercise is key  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

if you have cellulite or stretch marks... you have them. end of story. case closed. thats all she wrote.

sadly I have both due to weight fluctations and pregnancy.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

Serums, toners, and essences please!!! I only want a healthcare box if it contains a magical cream that would heal my broken tailbone--otherwise, I am good with just having beauty products in my memeboxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Ugh I dislike mail services, I mean one day it shows the expected delivery date, and than the next it changes. Get organized please, I'm in a grump today!  lol - Memebox withdrawl.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

i am wondering if royal mail will deliver summer and milk to me today as both are in the country. come on. Make my day!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't like that diet box..... typical...I mean, none of us need that box.


well, I need to diet, but I don't need "magic" creams. Unless that magic cream also delivers Richard Armitage at my doorstep, it isn't magic - lol


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

*GROAN

A Diet Box?!

I am pretty sure we've given the Memespies so many amazing ideas that I cannot fathom how "Diet Box" is the one they actually do.

Definitely not getting this box, as all the weird "slimming" creams I've received have done nothing (obviously) and I really had gimmick products.

With that said, I have a VERY slow shipping Cacao and Whole Grains on their way to me and I'm SO impatient! :3


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

cacao is shipping on the 18th and today is the 9th


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cacao is shipping on the 18th and today is the 9th


Woah. :blink:

I have pre-shipping notifications for my Cacao and Whole grains boxes. For some reason I don't get sent tracking numbers (or they never arrive in my inbox) so from the moment I get a pre-shipping notification, in my mind they are "on their way" to me.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

you might be able to get tracking numbers of the orders bit on your account. but yep cacao is 18th. the shipping things are sent 2+ weeks ahead of dispatch at times.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you might be able to get tracking numbers of the orders bit on your account. but yep cacao is 18th. the shipping things are sent 2+ weeks ahead of dispatch at times.


I'm recovering from a major surgery at the moment so whatever I had notifications for in my inbox when I went to the hospital is what I feel like is on it's way to me. I haven't really had much energy to keep track of all my boxes this month. I guess It'll just be a big surprise when they show up on my doorstep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I need to diet, but I don't need "magic" creams. Unless that magic cream also delivers Richard Armitage at my doorstep, it isn't magic - lol


That would be the best memebox ever, lol.


----------



## amidea (Jul 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ugh I dislike mail services, I mean one day it shows the expected delivery date, and than the next it changes. Get organized please, I'm in a grump today!  lol - Memebox withdrawl.


sigh i know how you feel!  my box 12 was out for delivery two days ago and it's still nowhere to be found  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

np, whole grain was shipped friday so however long it normally takes to get to you. for me in uk if standard would be about friday. next releases are burst of color 2 and aloe vera on friday, then some on 16th and 18th if i am not wrong.

my boxes have just arrived though but can't do anything as hubby is in bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i assume one is my milk sent on friday.

is it bad the postman looked at me and said 'two more today'


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm recovering from a major surgery at the moment so whatever I had notifications for in my inbox when I went to the hospital is what I feel like is on it's way to me. I haven't really had much energy to keep track of all my boxes this month. I guess It'll just be a big surprise when they show up on my doorstep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Feel better soon my dear!!! Hopefully there will be some great memeboxes at your house soon! I finally received my box 12 yesterday and I can totally confirm the healing power of a good memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Feel better soon my dear!!! Hopefully there will be some great memeboxes at your house soon! I finally received my box 12 yesterday and I can totally confirm the healing power of a good memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww Thank you!! &lt;3 I'm feeling OK today except some nasty acid reflux and my incisions are itching like CRAZY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and LOL oh yes I am waiting for that Red and Yellow DHL guy to knock on my door so I can hobble over with my bathrobe and crazy hair and scare my bright pink boxes right out of his hands haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely needing some Memehealing this week!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

btw memebox have now said the winners of the instagram comp is the one with the most likes....


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 9, 2014)

Its funny how inside the waxing box, there was no wax...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Its funny how inside the waxing box, there was no wax...


worrying as there was only other hair removal methods.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 9, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Its funny how inside the waxing box, there was no wax...


I was so upset about this actually. I really wanted some strips/wax.. And that cream, have you smelled it?? Ugh, make me seriously wanna puke xD


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 9, 2014)

Ugh, that diet box rubs me the wrong way. Have any of you looked at the product pages for those slimming creams/patches that have been in the Hair and Body boxes? They'll have cartoons of chubbier girls (not even what most people would call fat -- like, a size 8 maybe) looking all depressed and lonely with a ton of acne. Then, using their product makes the cartoon girl into a size 0 and suddenly she has friends and clear skin and is happier than ever! Like, what, people who aren't XS can't be happy? People with some chubbiness must have skin problems and look disheveled? :| I'm what you would call thin and it still ticks me off.

Also, I really like stretch marks, aesthetically. Maybe that's kind of weird. But they're like tiger stripes! They tell me a story about your life. A mark of your growth, or of a weight loss journey, or of pregnancy. They make me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 9, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ugh, that diet box rubs me the wrong way. Have any of you looked at the product pages for those slimming creams/patches that have been in the Hair and Body boxes? They'll have cartoons of chubbier girls (not even what most people would call fat -- like, a size 8 maybe) looking all depressed and lonely with a ton of acne. Then, using their product makes the cartoon girl into a size 0 and suddenly she has friends and clear skin and is happier than ever! Like, what, people who aren't XS can't be happy? People with some chubbiness must have skin problems and look disheveled? :| I'm what you would call thin and it still ticks me off.
> 
> Also, I really like stretch marks, aesthetically. Maybe that's kind of weird. But they're like tiger stripes! They tell me a story about your life. A mark of your growth, or of a weight loss journey, or of pregnancy. They make me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To kind of piggy back on this, today at the supermarket I saw on of those magazines which had Katie Holmes on it...she was sitting down and it was like "Oh look at Katie's jelly belly!"

.........are you kidding? She's sitting. Every single person has rolls when they sit. Katie Holmes is fit as hell and has a nearly perfect healthy body. Of course it also pointed out who else was fat and had cellulite. Pissed me right off.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

lol so according their packaging i have lots and acne and no friends... charming


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ugh, that diet box rubs me the wrong way. Have any of you looked at the product pages for those slimming creams/patches that have been in the Hair and Body boxes? They'll have cartoons of chubbier girls (not even what most people would call fat -- like, a size 8 maybe) looking all depressed and lonely with a ton of acne. Then, using their product makes the cartoon girl into a size 0 and suddenly she has friends and clear skin and is happier than ever! Like, what, people who aren't XS can't be happy? People with some chubbiness must have skin problems and look disheveled? :| I'm what you would call thin and it still ticks me off.
> 
> Also, I really like stretch marks, aesthetically. Maybe that's kind of weird. But they're like tiger stripes! They tell me a story about your life. A mark of your growth, or of a weight loss journey, or of pregnancy. They make me happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well said!!! - Its soo true though, the marketing companies play on us women, sad.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

just put summer and milk up on the video thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

I do believe in miracles,

I don't believe in magic creams

but I do believe there might be some creams or oils to helps against fresh cellulite scars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I just bought it just for fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

I might buy it in future if bundled with something interesting.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 9, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Serums, toners, and essences please!!! I only want a healthcare box if it contains a magical cream that would heal my broken tailbone--otherwise, I am good with just having beauty products in my memeboxes.


I would seriously LOVE a toner box!! Meme, you send us so many other creams (WHICH THANK GOD, I don't where I'd be in life with my Bounce Dream Cream), but a gal would love a toner or two!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I would seriously LOVE a toner box!! Meme, you send us so many other creams (WHICH THANK GOD, I don't where I'd be in life with my Bounce Dream Cream), but a gal would love a toner or two!!


You heard my prayer! This would be the best. Refreshing toner, moisturizing toners, mist toner and every single toner a girl can want/need. 

I would buy two of that box :wub:   :wub:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You heard my prayer! This would be the best. Refreshing toner, moisturizing toners, mist toner and every single toner a girl can want/need.
> 
> I would buy two of that box :wub:   :wub:


I want a mist &amp; spray Memebox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm addicted to those

(Etude House and Recipe by Nature!)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Woah. :blink:
> 
> I have pre-shipping notifications for my Cacao and Whole grains boxes. For some reason I don't get sent tracking numbers (or they never arrive in my inbox) so from the moment I get a pre-shipping notification, in my mind they are "on their way" to me.


yeah, they always send those out a week or two before the box ships out so you can verify your address, etc.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

toners would do it for me.... bundle it with dear by enprani box and i will kiss them


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> toners would do it for me.... bundle it with dear by enprani box and i will kiss them


YES! Would love a Dear By Emprani box. That would be awesome.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

the unboxing videos for the waxing box and the luckybox #6 are in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3?do=findComment&amp;comment=2240568


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> YES! Would love a Dear By Emprani box. That would be awesome.


I second that and the toners box! I would also love a Hanskin Superbox, I'd buy that in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the unboxing videos for the waxing box and the luckybox #6 are in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3?do=findComment&amp;comment=2240568


watching you on my telly atm


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> watching you on my telly atm


does that mean you're watching a stretched out version of me?  :blink:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does that mean you're watching a stretched out version of me? :blink:


Small telly


----------



## OiiO (Jul 9, 2014)

There are spoilers for Cacao and Mask 4 boxes! I'm so glad I bought both of those, because the products are fabulous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

the cacao one is right up my street


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait for the cocao!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

YEAH!! The product that I had wanted in the cacao box is in there!! WOOT!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 9, 2014)

i rememeber some one mentioning it... i want them to send me chocolate in the box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 9, 2014)

I just had to order the cacao. I already had ordered the Mask 4. Thank you @@OiiO for letting us know about the spoiler.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

I got another cacao.

I bet that will sell out now. BTW - the tryme coupon STILL WORKS.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 9, 2014)

I must say the mask spoiler looks pretty awesome too.

I just LOVE the mask boxes!


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I want a mist &amp; spray Memebox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm addicted to those
> 
> (Etude House and Recipe by Nature!)


I am in total agreement!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

We are going "home" but with pride  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> We are going "home" but with pride  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Huh? Memebox?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

no, the world cup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sorry for the loss @@marjojojoleintje, but yes, they can hold their head up high!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Huh? Memebox?


Lol xD nope 



biancardi said:


> no, the world cup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am sorry for the loss @@marjojojoleintje, but yes, they can hold their head up high!!


We'll live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

Girls you are gonna love the Cacao mask, it really smells like real chocolate.. it's hard to not eat it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls you are gonna love the Cacao mask, it really smells like real chocolate.. it's hard to not eat it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


DID YOU TASTE IT ANYWAY? be honest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> DID YOU TASTE IT ANYWAY? be honest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah no I haven't almost wanted to try and then thought naaaaah that would be bad xD


----------



## yunii (Jul 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls you are gonna love the Cacao mask, it really smells like real chocolate.. it's hard to not eat it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so happy that is in the box.


----------



## Taleez (Jul 9, 2014)

Not gonna lie, the Too Faced Chocolate eyeshadow palette, I DID end up tasting it, accidentally though. Scratched my eye, put it in my mouth and then went, why do I taste like chocolate!?? lol

I was so excited to see that Wonderuci mask was going to be in the Cacao box because I almost bought it when they had a special sale, but resisted. It was the whole reason I bought it, anything else is a happy delicious smelling bonus.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

Taleez said:


> Not gonna lie, the Too Faced Chocolate eyeshadow palette, I DID end up tasting it, accidentally though. Scratched my eye, put it in my mouth and then went, why do I taste like chocolate!?? lol
> 
> I was so excited to see that Wonderuci mask was going to be in the Cacao box because I almost bought it when they had a special sale, but resisted. It was the whole reason I bought it, anything else is a happy delicious smelling bonus.


hahah amazing  

I didn't resist and now I get it double xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 9, 2014)

I've wrote in my recent blogpost that I was off to bed... a few hours ago! why.. because I'm strained, broke, badly hurt or-something my back with shopping yesterday.

and again I'm sitting here with pain in my back, chatting away about chocolate masks and buying 3 Memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should be in bed and resting. (yes I know about the addiction thread been there)

So I'm gonna be strong and go to bed!

_to watch some more ToGetHer!! (TW-drama!)_

Good night / have a great day my *Memesunshines*! &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje good night!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2014)

On their FB - they have a picture of the box that the B-day is coming in (I ordered this)  It is SO cute...



Spoiler


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 9, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I am in total agreement!!


This is so funny to me timing wise. I was just looking over my meme stash a few days ago. Pulling out my favorite products so far. Recipe by nature mist, May coop raw sauce and Too cool for school Aqua mist are my top favorites! I have even made a specia order if the recipemist, from meme and I found the may coop raw sauce on peachandlily.com. - As I refuse to be without themForgot T.E.N. Cremorlab Mineral Treatment Essence!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya know, I originally ordered the birthday box with the intention of giving it to my best friend for her birthday, but I'm going to have to get her something else...because I'm keeping it. #selfish


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> YEAH!! The product that I had wanted in the cacao box is in there!! WOOT!


I saw that and instantly thought of you! Then I remembered that I ordered it too...and there was much rejoicing!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol xD nope
> 
> We'll live  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At least it wasn't like the horrible Brazil-Germany game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 10, 2014)

Did anyone see the oriental medicine box on Youtube ? Oh my....


----------



## Jane George (Jul 10, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Did anyone see the oriental medicine box on Youtube ? Oh my....


its an amazing box and there are a few videos floating around. although personally i think whole wheat beats it and milk is awesome too


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 10, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Did anyone see the oriental medicine box on Youtube ? Oh my....


i was one of the first people to receive this box and i love it....but i think i will be saving the box for winter, since i think red ginseng stuff is a bit too heavy for me to use in summer hehe....it should be great for winter though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah~~~ got my shipping email for birthday box this morning


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> Yeah~~~ got my shipping email for birthday box this morning


me too!!  I really am excited for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

aloe vera is shipping out on friday and because of the mess up with my oriental medicine shipping (they were supposed to send that express mail with the whole grains &amp; milk bundle), they are express shipping my aloe vera box!!  Alas, I won't be at home on monday, so I will have to grab it on tuesday, unless I can change the address sunday night when DHL calls me to let me know that I have a package arriving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I bet that will sell out now. BTW - the tryme coupon STILL WORKS.


And that was all the persuasion I needed. Mask 4 has been purchased.   :wub:


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> And that was all the persuasion I needed. Mask 4 has been purchased.   :wub:


I am still on the edge on rather to buy it or not. Hopefully it will be sold out by tonight and I won't be tempted anymore.


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

ladies, the 1 meme point from the survey is now in our account.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 10, 2014)

Did anyone else get the waxing box? I'm so disappointed, ... there's nothing to wax with... they sent razors! wth.... 

I sent them an email, ... totally misleading I am so upset about this box :/


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 10, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Did anyone else get the waxing box? I'm so disappointed, ... there's nothing to wax with... they sent razors! wth....
> 
> I sent them an email, ... totally misleading I am so upset about this box :/


Im upset too.. The name really suggested something in regards to waxing. From the products we got it should've been named "hair removal box" or something..


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 10, 2014)

Girls, I checked that code -$15 is still valid...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I caved in and bought the diet box &gt;.&gt; for 9.99$


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

HAHAHA  - you all are memeaddicts!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Memebox Whole Grains

Memebox Milk

Memebox Nakedbox #20

Memebox Naked #23

Memebox Global #12

are being delivered today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Standard shipping is not bad, I think Im getting my global #12 late due to Canada day on July 1st.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox Whole Grains
> 
> Memebox Milk
> 
> ...


enjoy. gotta agree about standard. took 5 days to get my milk box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

Standard is always 9 business days - I think I got one box at 7 days (including sunday), but so far, it is 9 business days as a rule.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im upset too.. The name really suggested something in regards to waxing. From the products we got it should've been named "hair removal box" or something..


Seriously.. I sent them an email, and you should too. This is ridiculous. If I wanted hair removal cream and razors I would have gotten them myself. That's so stupid :/


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

@biancardi I did got the Aloe vera box when I figured out that the code trymemebox still worked yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I did got the nail &amp; hand and another box... uhh.. ooh! the cleansing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

+ I'm like a shark on the Memebox website and email because I want my hand on the new Memeglobalbundle! _and a new box!_


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @biancardi I did got the Aloe vera box when I figured out that the code trymemebox still worked yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I did got the nail &amp; hand and another box... uhh.. ooh! the cleansing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> + I'm like a shark on the Memebox website and email because I want my hand on the new Memeglobalbundle! _and a new box!_


Your memebox count just keep going up.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

That "waxing" memebox, is def not a waxing box.... 4 sample packets, two razors??....it was like what 36$?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That "waxing" memebox, is def not a waxing box.... 4 sample packets, two razors??....it was like what 36$?


It has 0 products in regards to waxing whatsoever. No strips, nothing. It's the first box I'm really let down with :/


----------



## veritazy (Jul 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> It has 0 products in regards to waxing whatsoever. No strips, nothing. It's the first box I'm really let down with :/


I don't mind if the products work brilliantly....otherwise there is going to be a problem..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That "waxing" memebox, is def not a waxing box.... 4 sample packets, two razors??....it was like what 36$?


I didn't really have anything to wax that I would feel comfortable doing at home but you're all making me feel much better about NOT buying this box, unfortunately.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @biancardi I did got the Aloe vera box when I figured out that the code trymemebox still worked yesterday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I did got the nail &amp; hand and another box... uhh.. ooh! the cleansing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> + I'm like a shark on the Memebox website and email because I want my hand on the new Memeglobalbundle! _and a new box!_


Have you seen any spoilers for the Aloe Vera box? I can't decide if I want this one...I mean I do. But...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

I haven't seen a spoiler for the Aloe box yet.  But I like Aloe Vera, so I had to get it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> Your memebox count just keep going up.


yeah I have no idea how that happened xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Have you seen any spoilers for the Aloe Vera box? I can't decide if I want this one...I mean I do. But...


I bought this box the moment the weather was all hot and terrible and then I read aloe was cooling and that it ships todaty (11 Jul) thats my main reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

ps for the hand &amp; nail box ladies; do you think one of these magnet nailpolishes from todays sale are gonna be in there?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I bought this box the moment the weather was all hot and terrible and then I read aloe was cooling and that it ships todaty (11 Jul) thats my main reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well that's a bonus for sure! I have a bunch of points to spend...if express shipping were only free that would make it perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Have you seen any spoilers for the Aloe Vera box? I can't decide if I want this one...I mean I do. But...


There will probably be an aloe vera mask and I saw this - maybe?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> ps for the hand &amp; nail box ladies; do you think one of these magnet nailpolishes from todays sale are gonna be in there?


I hope so


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There will probably be an aloe vera mask and I saw this - maybe?


that would be amazing! great brand! let's hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 10, 2014)

I saw this Aloe Box spoiler on the Bits and Boxes blog.....

http://www.bitsandboxes.com/2014/06/memebox-aloe-vera-spoiler-and-whole.html

I thought I remembered seeing it on the Memebox FB page, but it's not there anymore.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I saw this Aloe Box spoiler on the Bits and Boxes blog.....
> 
> http://www.bitsandboxes.com/2014/06/memebox-aloe-vera-spoiler-and-whole.html
> 
> I thought I remembered seeing it on the Memebox FB page, but it's not there anymore.


that is correct!  I was so underwhelmed by that spoiler that I forgot about it!! I totally blocked it from my memory! haha


----------



## yunii (Jul 10, 2014)

The bubble box spoiler looks interesting


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 10, 2014)

Ughhh, Bubble Box, stop tempting me!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 11, 2014)

Dang! I didn't purchase boxes all week &amp; was waiting for pay day today... just my luck, the $15 coupon STILL works and the boxes I want are still in stock! Bought #16 + the Fall/Winter color box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 11, 2014)

there was that aloe vera spoiler online but its now gone ,i grabbed it the other week in a box bundle as i was on the fence ,glad i got it now with my sons skin being infected again, can't wait for that box to arrive,

love the bubble spoiler, i can't believe how spoilers go up under boxes on website and all staring to suddenly disappear again. i mean the boxes are over a month preordered no excuse for the products amount to be not shipped to memebox in time,


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

Omg didn't we ask for an IOPE box!! It is here;

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-46-iope-box-1#.U7-nERz0WLh

Omg how?? *checks wallet*

Also that No-Makeup box.

Someone sedate me so that I don't do rash decisions.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

So the No Makeup box sounds like;



Spoiler



Sure, the "I just wake up this pretty" look looks simple, but it’s actually one of the hardest looks to recreate!

But no worries because we’ll provide all the tools and beauty-perfecting tricks for an effortless no-makeup makeup look with this “No Makeup” Makeup Box.

Play up your natural features with an always in style and always wearable barely-there makeup look. Let your skin do the talking with skin perfectors that allow for a flawless and luminous complexion and enhance your features with stunning and versatile natural colors that will give you a refined and elegant look. Finish off with a naturally pretty pout and rosy flushed cheeks, and you’ve just earned yourself a black belt in beauty.

Don’t get us wrong. We drool over exotic false lashes and squeal over the perfect red lip stick, but sometimes, nothing gets us more excited than the perfect neutral palette! 

*Please note that the CC Cream contained in the No Makeup Makeup Box only comes in neutral beige. 


So I am guessing: defo a CC cream, a cream/powder blush, probably a base/primer/prep.
No falsies or red lip-- polar opposites to 10 minute box. This is my thing. Arghh


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 11, 2014)

Well lucky for me, nothing is tempting me. The no makeup makeup one actually sounds great, but the CC Cream probably won't be my shade. Neutral beige sounds too dark for my fair skin.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

nope no interest either.... come on dear by enprani or 1004 lab


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 11, 2014)

When I saw the deals I was like 'OMG, I need all of them!'. Luckily, the reality kicked in - Iope boxes are not such a great deal comparing the prices on gmarket and probably not all the products would be suitable for my combination/oily skin. So I'm not going to risk the box with such a price.

Korea's Most Wanted sounds pretty much the same as K-Beauty Wrap that I've already bought.

I'm on the fence about No Make-Up - seems my thing but not sure about the CC cream shade...


----------



## athy (Jul 11, 2014)

I missed out on all the KPOP boxes so superbox #45 is really tempting...

Someone talk me out of it please... XD


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

Got the "Korea's most wanted" box. IOPE and no makeup makeup isnt for me. If they had the treatment essence then maybe, but not those items. And I'm really fond of makeup so I rarely go for a no makeup look xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm thinking also to buy that box, what made you buy it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I'm not going for the iope or somethingbox way too expensive. And the nude box hmm I already have so much makeup and kinde stick to my most favorite products anyway


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm thinking also to buy that box, what made you buy it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I'm not going for the iope or somethingbox way too expensive. And the nude box hmm I already have so much makeup and kinde stick to my most favorite products anyway


Since it said they're co-operating with memebox korea for koreas most wanted (i assume liked) products. I think we might see some familiar brands such as Etude House etc. Thats what made me into it! And Memebox korea seems to get AMAZING boxes so I trust this will be a good one too!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well lucky for me, nothing is tempting me. The no makeup makeup one actually sounds great, but the CC Cream probably won't be my shade. Neutral beige sounds too dark for my fair skin.


I know!!  I am so thrilled that these four boxes are not tempting me one bit!! my wallet is happy!

But I know these will be popular ~ so I am glad for those who really wanted them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 11, 2014)

Well then when I'm at home I'll buy it, only if I can get a good discount of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MUT and memebox website on me mobile is a maze in hell for me xD (annoying phone)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Wont be ordering the NO mAKEUP mAKEUP Due to the cc cream being natural beige. Oh well, the iopes.  I dont know much about Iope, except those toners we got awhile back, but not willing to spend 62++ on those boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wont be ordering the NO mAKEUP mAKEUP Due to the cc cream being natural beige. Oh well, the iopes.  I dont know much about Iope, except those toners we got awhile back, but not willing to spend 62++ on those boxes.


yeah, I don't know anything about Iopes.  Now, if this had been a secret key box - OMG - WHAM!!  my keyboard would be on fire!!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

i dont do the no make up make up look as i just do no make up a lot of the time. like being given 5pts til 18th though


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wont be ordering the NO mAKEUP mAKEUP Due to the cc cream being natural beige. Oh well, the iopes.  I dont know much about Iope, except those toners we got awhile back, but not willing to spend 62++ on those boxes.


IOPE is a really famous brand. But some of the items included aren't even that popular. Their treatment essence and cushion is what they sell most of. So pretty weird not to include the essence (the one we got a while back). However, I think they're too expensive for what they are. And with a price of 65/79 each box thats way to much. I know roseroseshop sells the same serum for 10 or something so yea. I think that specific serum is going out of their line, so...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes that's the spirit!! SecretKey Memebox!! SecretKey Memebox!! SecretKey Memebox!! SecretKey Memebox!! Etc I think I'd they keep me in waiting for much longer I'm going shopping for secretkey myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

Did the korea most wanted box not go on VIP sales before? Not sure if I've missed that...went shopping all day yesterday.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

given points instead i think


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I don't know anything about Iopes.  Now, if this had been a secret key box - OMG - WHAM!!  my keyboard would be on fire!!


- A Secret Key box would have made our FRIDAY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone order Korea's Most Wanted?

I think my mail lady is annoyed with all my Memebox's being delivered, she use to always deliver at 10am, but now she delivers after 6pm, sometimes even up until 7pm, its almost like she scheduled me, but kinda put my delveries on the back burner, and we live in a small town of 10,000... lol She's nice to me, but I don't know lol


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Well then when I'm at home I'll buy it, only if I can get a good discount of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> MUT and memebox website on me mobile is a maze in hell for me xD (annoying phone)


true story...i can't navigate properly on my phone and when I click to a thread I have to search for the last page..


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> given points instead i think


oh yeah, I just realised! I need to pick up a box with all the points.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 11, 2014)

IOPE is having crazy sales in the sister site, that's probably the products that they're gonna put in the iope box no? lol

http://www.memebox.com/search/%EC%95%84%EC%9D%B4%EC%98%A4%ED%8E%98


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

oh crap - I just noticed I have 10 memepoints in my account - I had 5 before, and they just put 5 VIP ones this morning - which expire on the 18th.

They best come out with a secret key box before the 18th!  lol

otherwise, I will have to purchase something else!  ha!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

@ I got the koreas most wanted one ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 11, 2014)

What to buy with the new memepoints.....I can't decide... I want the bubble box because of the interesting spoiler plus the $3 off thing.... I want the global #16 box.... and the no makeup box.....I wish they have the one shipping for all like before.. it is so much easier to justify buying more than one box.

What did you ladies get with your 5 memepoints?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 11, 2014)

@yunii  nothing yet.  I am holding  out until the 17th!! lol

yse, it was easier when they had one shipping cost, but they lost money, I am sure.  However, they should do a sliding scale for shipping costs

first box 6.99

If you purchase 2 boxes, the first is at 6.99,  the second box is $4.99

if you purchase 3 or more boxes, the first box will be at 6.99, the rest will be $2.99

something like that.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jul 11, 2014)

Trying to sit on my hands, because I really want IOPE 2…. that CC cushion sounds amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

I want the Korea's Most Wanted box, but I am waiting on two more review points to come in--please credit me soon!!!!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to pass on the 4 new boxes. When I get paid next week, I might pick up the fall color box though.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

yunii said:


> What to buy with the new memepoints.....I can't decide... I want the bubble box because of the interesting spoiler plus the $3 off thing.... I want the global #16 box.... and the no makeup box.....I wish they have the one shipping for all like before.. it is so much easier to justify buying more than one box.
> 
> What did you ladies get with your 5 memepoints?


not bought anything yet so atm is resting with my 31 pts until later next week


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

@@biancardi I like that sliding scale idea. I think they should seriously consider it..


----------



## yunii (Jul 11, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I want the Korea's Most Wanted box, but I am waiting on two more review points to come in--please credit me soon!!!!


You get points for reviewing things on their site?


----------



## Sara Faas (Jul 11, 2014)

I just did two surveys where they said the points would come by the 17th... so I am hoping they do and that I can use them with my VIP points AND that there is a fabulous box released before then.  B)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

yunii said:


> You get points for reviewing things on their site?


Sometimes they send you surveys about items that are in your boxes.  For each survey you complete, you get a point.  It is fairly random when you get them, but worth doing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Jul 11, 2014)

hmm i was really tempted by the no make up box (i am ALL about the no make up look) but when i actually think about the products i expect, i don't get super excited.  a cc cream that most likely will not work with my skin (i have extremely finicky combination oily/flaky/acne/red skin.  it's tough to find things like foundation/base make up that dont end up looking like i'm wearing makeup).  then maybe some sort of light blush, neutral or sheer lip... all good things but for some reason i'd rather just pick those out on my own.

also tempted by the korea's most wanted box, but i can't tell at all what will be in it.  i know the pictures are often unrelated to the box contents, but the red lipstick, glittery nail polish and false lashes are just not calling my name!  

does anyone know where there's a good collection of the korean memeboxes?  i know i've seen some posts here and there with pictures but i have no idea where they are...


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 11, 2014)

Boooo. I didn't get any points.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 11, 2014)

@@amidea I'm on the same boat! I love minimal makeup, but I picked up the Most Wanted, hoping it will not include any of what was showed in the picture...


----------



## avarier (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't think the cc cream in no makeup would match my ghost colored skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have def bought that box! Tempted to get most wanted, but think I am going to hold out..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

If the CC cream is anything like the Missha colors; isn't 21 the lightest one?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ordered the most wanted box for 21.99$ with shipping, hoping there WILL be 100$ worth of products in that box, as stated by Memebox


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2014)

So none of the new boxes are calling me. Though I am sure I will find something to buy with my points before the 18th!

Meanwhile hoping we see spoilers for the Aloe box this weekend.

I am very curious to know what is in there!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> If the CC cream is anything like the Missha colors; isn't 21 the lightest one?


They have at least one lighter shade--21 is way too dark for me.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> They have at least one lighter shade--21 is way too dark for me.


My bad then, thought it were the lighest for Missha ^^


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> My bad then, thought it were the lighest for Missha ^^


13 is the lightest Missha shade. But for many years 21 was the lightest. 13 is a newer edition.

The shades are 13, 21,23, 27, and 31.

So 21 is still pretty light.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

There's only 6 products in the IOPE #2 box for 79$?


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 11, 2014)

I feel so bad for my postal lady. I woke up completely disheveled today when she knocked on my door, and she didn't look very happy to see me! With all the random subs I get I really need to tip her soon... but I probably won't see her for another week and a half because of my vacation! Speaking of which, one of the things i like the least about going on vacation is that I'm going to miss so many of my boxes coming in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad Memebox seems to be putting down what shades their creams will be in. I'm so tired of all of them being so light for me. I wish that, for boxes where we know a BB/CC cream will be included, we could choose the shade (if there are different shades provided).


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I feel so bad for my postal lady. I woke up completely disheveled today when she knocked on my door, and she didn't look very happy to see me! With all the random subs I get I really need to tip her soon... but I probably won't see her for another week and a half because of my vacation! Speaking of which, one of the things i like the least about going on vacation is that I'm going to miss so many of my boxes coming in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm glad Memebox seems to be putting down what shades their creams will be in. I'm so tired of all of them being so light for me. I wish that, for boxes where we know a BB/CC cream will be included, we could choose the shade (if there are different shades provided).


Yes, that would be great! OR if we could fill out a beauty profile like almost every other sub has. That would make it so much easier for both us and memebox. ^^

Haha, I miss my boxes when I'm on vacation too!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's only 6 products in the IOPE #2 box for 79$?


IOPE products can actually be quite expensive to buy on their own....my friend went to Korea and helped me purchase the IOPE Air Cushion, and he got it for USD40...but there was a replacement air cushion inside the box and it came with A LOT of deluxe samples!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and the colour i got was the N21....matches my skin colour perfectly!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 11, 2014)

i need the lightest shade sadly. is it bad that i feel no pity for my postal carriers as I pay for the service by buying online. My postman thinks i am a nutter and greeted me with two today' the other day. :lol:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> IOPE products can actually be quite expensive to buy on their own....my friend went to Korea and helped me purchase the IOPE Air Cushion, and he got it for USD40...but there was a replacement air cushion inside the box and it came with A LOT of deluxe samples!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and the colour i got was the N21....matches my skin colour perfectly!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Must be sale items. Regardless, I don't know IOPE, nor willing to spend 100$ bucks on it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey I was just editing my memebox deals page and I wanted to add the Superbox #45 Korea's Most Wanted link to a picture and then I saw something!!

*Check the link name!*

*http://us.memebox.com/superbox-45-shop-box#.U8AhHfl_vzE* (this is not a referal link!) (*/superbox-45-shop-box#) *

*&lt;&lt;shop box!&gt;&gt;*

All other kind of boxes has the real theme title and this one doesn't.

Also what I said before adding shop items to the memebox pictures, will the include them in the boxes?  some said no those are just for decor in the pictures.

But what if this box indeed is filled with the items of the picture óóór indeed Memeshop items. because the link name says shop box!

what do you girls think?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bafta (Jul 11, 2014)

"This box has a retail value of over $325"

Prices from Korean Memebox website:

Iope Essential Moisture Relief Cream - $9,90

Iope Essential Tone&amp;Wrinkle Eye Cream - $13,50

Iope Essential Facial Oil - $8,00

Iope Essential Skin Boosting Serum - $8,90

Iope Lip &amp; Cheek - $8,90

oops, only $49,20  :blink:

and cushion in Iope store - $18,0  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jul 11, 2014)

bafta said:


> "This box has a retail value of over $325"
> 
> Prices from Korean Memebox website:
> 
> ...


Thanks - very helpful. I am trying to resist!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

bafta said:


> "This box has a retail value of over $325"
> 
> Prices from Korean Memebox website:
> 
> ...


Exactly.

The collagen box has  a spoiler up! So tempting to buy the collagen box now, but I wont for now.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks to me that they really put high markup for these superboxes (IOPE) ... I wonder how many of these they will sell.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> If the CC cream is anything like the Missha colors; isn't 21 the lightest one?


#13 is the lightest one, which is the one I use normally. It's actually not that much lighter than #21.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 11, 2014)

Can someone please explain this IOPE Air Cushion to me? I've googled it and yet I'm still not really certain why this is so special and why I should buy this box. To be perfectly honest, I also know nothing of IOPE in general. Very excited about the No Make Up box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I feel so bad for my postal lady. I woke up completely disheveled today when she knocked on my door, and she didn't look very happy to see me! With all the random subs I get I really need to tip her soon... but I probably won't see her for another week and a half because of my vacation! Speaking of which, one of the things i like the least about going on vacation is that I'm going to miss so many of my boxes coming in...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm glad Memebox seems to be putting down what shades their creams will be in. I'm so tired of all of them being so light for me. I wish that, for boxes where we know a BB/CC cream will be included, we could choose the shade (if there are different shades provided).


LOL - I know how you feel about the mail lady, lol . I thought about tipping as well, but they probably are not allowed to accept it, I was thinking about giving her a tim hortons GC or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Can someone please explain this IOPE Air Cushion to me? I've googled it and yet I'm still not really certain why this is so special and why I should buy this box. To be perfectly honest, I also know nothing of IOPE in general. Very excited about the No Make Up box!


The product itself is not revolutionary, it's the application method that is new. Basically, a makeup cushion is a compact with a mirror housing a round sponge soaked in liquid BB or CC cream (hence, the name BB or CC cushions). Each compact comes with a special dense puff to apply the product with. These puffs are not like makeup sponges, they don't soak up the formula like a beautyblender would, and don't leave thin stripes like a brush might. Cushions are good for people bad at measuring just how much foundation they are going to need [like me!], because each time you only grab enough to evenly cover one area of your face.

Random trivia: CC cushions are normally water-based with lighter coverage, while BB cushions are silicone-based with heavier coverage. Thought I'd mention that, because if you plan to use a primer underneath, it has to have the same base, otherwise the product will flake off.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 12, 2014)

*[SIZE=small]"Disclaimer: This box contains hair removal and after-waxing care products only.[/SIZE]*"

*[SIZE=small]They updated the waxing box info.[/SIZE]*


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *"Disclaimer: This box contains hair removal and after-waxing care products only.*"
> 
> *They updated the waxing box info.*


WTF?

Why are they always doing that?? It's very misleading to the customer to put one thing and show up with other products


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 12, 2014)

Is Aloe Vera and some other box shipping on the 11th? I'm confused


----------



## aralosin (Jul 12, 2014)

According to their shipping schedule, the Aloe Vera box and Burst of Color No. 2 box shipped out on the 11th.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *[SIZE=small]"Disclaimer: This box contains hair removal and after-waxing care products only.[/SIZE]*"
> 
> *[SIZE=small]They updated the waxing box info.[/SIZE]*


wow... they are so sneaky. that weren't there before....


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

Someone complained earlier this week on FB about the waxing box not being a waxing box and it should be in the description.  Memebox responded on FB that they added the disclaimer.

so, yes, they did it after the fact (sigh, again), BUT they did it per a customer's request and stated it on FB.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 12, 2014)

not sure they'd get away with it in this country. trading standards would get them for advertising a waxing box with nothing to do with waxing


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not sure they'd get away with it in this country. trading standards would get them for advertising a waxing box with nothing to do with waxing


I guess the laws in the UK are much more consumer friendly than the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Our motto for customers is an oldie but a goodie - Buyer Beware....


----------



## Jane George (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I guess the laws in the UK are much more consumer friendly than the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Our motto for customers is an oldie but a goodie - Buyer Beware....


i think it might be europe wide. we have fairly strict advertising


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think it might be europe wide. we have fairly strict advertising


Yes, it's strict here too. By law I should get my money back for this one.. I sent them an email but they've yet to reply. I just want some points for the mistake, not the entire amount back..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 12, 2014)

I want more brand name products in boxes..

Has anyone tried the waxing' box razors?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 12, 2014)

This may be a very silly question...but at some point are you cut off from using discount codes when ordering? I've been trying for two days to use different $5 codes and it's not allowing it. Confused. :/

In the event this makes a difference - I've tried both with and without using points when trying to order.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This may be a very silly question...but at some point are you cut off from using discount codes when ordering? I've been trying for two days to use different $5 codes and it's not allowing it. Confused. :/
> 
> In the event this makes a difference - I've tried both with and without using points when trying to order.


Haven't experinced that.. I just use a code I know I haven't used before and it always works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haven't experinced that.. I just use a code I know I haven't used before and it always works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I certainly haven't used all of them! LOL I know that I've actually only used them three times when ordering. Very odd.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I certainly haven't used all of them! LOL I know that I've actually only used them three times when ordering. Very odd.


I think they only allow you to use one affiliate/blogger code per month, even though they're all different. However, it looks like you can use as many different non-affiliate codes as you want (in separate orders), but each one can only be used once. The way to tell the difference is that the affiliate codes usually have a mix of letters and numbers, and the non-affiliate codes are usually letters only (TRYMEMEBOX for example). I hope this makes sense!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I think they only allow you to use one affiliate/blogger code per month, even though they're all different. However, it looks like you can use as many different non-affiliate codes as you want (in separate orders), but each one can only be used once. The way to tell the difference is that the affiliate codes usually have a mix of letters and numbers, and the non-affiliate codes are usually letters only (TRYMEMEBOX for example). I hope this makes sense!


That makes sense to me even though I think I may have gotten away with more than one affiliate/blogger code somehow. There are usually more of those floating around, correct? And the TRYMEMEBOX is the one that can only be used once per account?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> That makes sense to me even though I think I may have gotten away with more than one affiliate/blogger code somehow. There are usually more of those floating around, correct? And the TRYMEMEBOX is the one that can only be used once per account?


Yes, the TRYMEMEBOX code can only be used once, and I think I did get away with using two blogger codes on one account one time, but it normally doesn't work...believe me I try every possible way to get a discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes, the TRYMEMEBOX code can only be used once, and I think I did get away with using two blogger codes on one account one time, but it normally doesn't work...believe me I try every possible way to get a discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm all about a discount also, whenever I order anything online I always search for a promo code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Apparently I had never used the TRYMEMEBOX so between that and points I just got the No Make Up box for $10.99. Which of course in my twisted head helped me justify also purchasing the Aloe box. I have issues!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 12, 2014)

i believe there are heaps of affiliate and blogger codes around since memebox was encouraging more people to become affiliates, and most people signed up...is the trymemebox code still working?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 12, 2014)

Just used it and it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

so, the herbal box already had a spoiler (see spoiler - you can also see this in memebox's FB photos - I couldn't find it in the timeline anymore)



Spoiler








 
but I am also wondering if we will get any of these items  http://us.memebox.com/special-offers - I would love Nasarang Lavender &amp; Rosemary Shampoo or Nasarang Clary Sage &amp; Ylang Ylang Body Wash

What are you looking forward to?  I know some are upset about the herbal box (I already saw a "review" on memebox's web site - lol - the box hasn't shipped out yet!!) but not everyone's skin is irritated by lavender &amp; peppermint.  At least memebox tells you what is in their herbal box as far as ingredients.  I do think that memebox should curate a natural, non-irritating box for those who have sensitive skin issues, but for many people, this is not an issue.

   I love peppermint and this was the main reason why I got it!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yes, it's strict here too. By law I should get my money back for this one.. I sent them an email but they've yet to reply. I just want some points for the mistake, not the entire amount back..


I wish they refunded points too like the Office Essentials, but I think that would be unfair to them as English wasn't their first language. I will try the box first and if it is not up to par then maybe something has to be done..


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

@@biancardi That is the problem with a beauty box that is not a monthly sub or specially curated to special needs. I think they are slowly implementing *disclaimers* and shade guides on their boxes to avoid these issues.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi That is the problem with a beauty box that is not a monthly sub or specially curated to special needs. I think they are slowly implementing *disclaimers* and shade guides on their boxes to avoid these issues.


I think so too. 

I am lucky that my skin basically is okay with many things, and I do sympathize with those who are sensitive.  I just wish people didn't write "reviews" on boxes that they didn't get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 12, 2014)

@@biancardi, fingers crossed we get that shampoo!! It sounds heavenly!!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think so too.
> 
> I am lucky that my skin basically is okay with many things, and I do sympathize with those who are sensitive.  I just wish people didn't write "reviews" on boxes that they didn't get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what kind of reviews are legit if they didn't even have the product?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 12, 2014)

"Lavender and peppermint are skin irritantsReview by Nat Overall

 
I love the idea of this box. I would definite buy if they didn't include lavender, peppermint, and other skin irritants (Posted on 7/9/2014)"    

Its HERBAL cosmetics... Peppermint, Lavender are herbs.. So I don't know why some are surprised, and I don't know what that person is expecting? unless she wants some oregano cooking spices for her kitchen  lol  *HERBS *


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> what kind of reviews are legit if they didn't even have the product?


I think that when  someone gives a box lower stars because they don't like the ingredients and they didn't even order it, memebox shouldn't approve that review.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Lavender and peppermint are skin irritantsReview by Nat Overall
> 
> 
> I love the idea of this box. I would definite buy if they didn't include lavender, peppermint, and other skin irritants (Posted on 7/9/2014)"
> ...


that is the one that I was talking about - they gave it low ratings as well.  I just was taken aback at that. I saw a review was posted and I was all excited - did someone already get it?  Nope!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi, fingers crossed we get that shampoo!! It sounds heavenly!!


me too!!  At first, I thought - they wouldn't give us items from the same company in the box, but after the whole grains and milk box, they have done that - and so I am hoping!!


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that when  someone gives a box lower stars because they don't like the ingredients and they didn't even order it, memebox shouldn't approve that review.


probably they were doing it, thinking reviews would earn them points?? 

I think Memebox should approve only proper blog reviews and link/ping back to the boxes, with bonus points to the bloggers who* actually bought* the box.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 12, 2014)

@@rachelshine I got a feeling they just might. Memebox tend to put a specific brand on (today's) sale and then release them in boxes shipping the week after. Case and point; Blacklees, Kocostar, GrinIf, Hope Girl, Vita Berry products etc.

Like @@biancardi said, I am quite sure we will see some Nasarang stuff soon.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

Im wondering when we will see Holika holika, Missha, Tonymoly, Etude etc in our boxes. Memespies PLEASE  :wub:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 12, 2014)

i think they should do something like....after you purchase a product/box, after it is shipped out, you can check it off as having received it, then you can go on to click to review that product/box. many sites do that and some even give reward points for reviewing that item. it's kinda odd that people can review things when you don't even know whether they've purchased it or not (and obviously in this case, the person hasn't bought it nor received it, cos the box hasn't even shipped out yet -.-)


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 12, 2014)

does anyone still read the memebox product reviews thread? because i reviewed some of the products i used from my memeboxes (some purchased separately from the memeshop) there:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131984-memebox-product-reviews/page-6


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 12, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone still read the memebox product reviews thread? because i reviewed some of the products i used from my memeboxes (some purchased separately from the memeshop) there:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131984-memebox-product-reviews/page-


Thanks


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 12, 2014)

yea, i realised since that thread has been really quiet...but just thought i'd let you guys know what i felt about those products, especially the rice bran powder i received in the whole grain box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

*Korea's most watend box = Memeshop box?*

I'm just saying and asking this again because I think people haven't seen this.

*Check the link name!*

from the Korea's most wanted box

*http://us.memebox.co...ox#.U8AhHfl_vzE*  ===(*/superbox-45-shop-box#) *

*&lt;&lt;shop box!&gt;&gt;*

All other kind of boxes has the real theme title and this one doesn't.

Will this box be filled with Memeshop items because the link name says shop box!?

what do you girls think?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Korea's most watend box = Memeshop box?*
> 
> I'm just saying and asking this again because I think people haven't seen this.
> 
> ...


If it was to be filled with items from their shop, I would hope it would be the Korean shop.  The one we use is pretty lame, not a lot of items yet.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

Received the Whole grain and oriental medicine box. I love what I'm seeing in those boxes!

The whole grain warming stuff is amazing (in the orange bottle) not really for summer

but I'm thinking of using that stuff in winter and maybe just on my feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Received the Whole grain and oriental medicine box. I love what I'm seeing in those boxes!
> 
> *The whole grain warming stuff is amazing (in the orange bottle) not really for summer*
> 
> *but I'm thinking of using that stuff in winter *and maybe just on my feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


I agree - I think it would be nice to use after you have spent the morning shoving snow!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If it was to be filled with items from their shop, I would hope it would be the Korean shop.  The one we use is pretty lame, not a lot of items yet.


I thought that the korean shop was more with international brand right and ours is specially korean for international... I thought.. am I wrong xP


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I agree - I think it would be nice to use after you have spent the morning shoving snow!!


Woow fast commenting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

O my I wish for snow so badly for coming winter (missed it last time)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

PS Goodbye Brazil and hello 3rd place for the Netherlands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We rule, so proud!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I thought that the korean shop was more with international brand right and ours is specially korean for international... I thought.. am I wrong xP


The Korean has both (Korean and international).  Ours is just Korean, but doesn't really have a lot - imho....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 12, 2014)

Our shop really has no famous brands. The korean one is 10x better in my opinion. Crossing my fingers it will be from their shop...


----------



## veritazy (Jul 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I agree - I think it would be nice to use after you have spent the morning shoving snow!!


it btr snow in Europe then. There was only like &lt;50cm of snow this yr in Cz.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Our shop really has no famous brands. The korean one is 10x better in my opinion. Crossing my fingers it will be from their shop...


Or better from the Get It Beauty box or show. I am a fan.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got a text from DHL and my boxes visited Hong Kong for some reason when they never did before...I just thought it was interesting


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 13, 2014)

YAY Germany!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Proud of our neighbors!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 13, 2014)

Whoa! I just happened to be in my account and took a look at my wishlist...global #9 and luckybox #1 were back in stock! I can't tell you how fast I snatched those boxes up!

I just hope its not a fluke, and I actually get what I'm expecting. If so, cheese cream is finally mine! Yeeeeessss!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Whoa! I just happened to be in my account and took a look at my wishlist...global #9 and luckybox #1 were back in stock! I can't tell you how fast I snatched those boxes up!
> 
> I just hope its not a fluke, and I actually get what I'm expecting. If so, cheese cream is finally mine! Yeeeeessss!!!


They're not even listed anymore, wonder if they sold out


----------



## Andi B (Jul 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They're not even listed anymore, wonder if they sold out


Uh oh, I guess I better not get too excited yet...I was able to check out without a problem though. Maybe I just bought the last ones?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

could be @@Andi B.  I was able to get global 9 a few weeks back and it was gone in a flash too...

global 9 is one of the better ones!  I don't know what luckybox 1 had it in...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 13, 2014)

global #8 &amp; #9 is back up - LB1 +2+3 as well   -  SB #5 + #7+ MISSHA &amp; Before special day.

I ordered LB #1 - Global #9 &amp; Global #8 again


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 13, 2014)

Whose gonna get TheFaceShop box?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

Shipping isn't working on LB #1...I just want me some Bounce Cheese Cream...


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmm... somethings up with shipping!!

I can't buy the faceshop box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 13, 2014)

Now it's sold out, bummer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmmm Free From Oils and Troubles is back too!! Do I want that or Lucky Box 2?!


----------



## maii (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi girls!

Coming out of lurking to say that if anyone missed the 5 VIP points a while back, email memebox about it, this is what they told me:

Hi, Mai  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for the inconvenience and delay in replying!

We've given you 5 VIP points at your account. It seems like technical error occurred when we were giving out points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for your understanding and if you have any question, please contact us anytime!


----------



## maii (Jul 13, 2014)

Also, sooooo many restocked boxes today! Anything must-have?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 13, 2014)

Yay they fixed it!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

maii said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Coming out of lurking to say that if anyone missed the 5 VIP points a while back, email memebox about it, this is what they told me:
> 
> ...


What 5 VIP points?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 5 right now that expire on the 18th - are those the ones you are talking about?  Or did I miss another 5 VIP points?? memepoints - grabby hands.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

none of the restocks are really calling to me....

thank goodness!! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just got the last mini box #1 restock, holy they went quick


----------



## Andi B (Jul 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> none of the restocks are really calling to me....
> 
> thank goodness!! lol


I hope I get to this point soon! Although, I did convince myself that I didn't need 3 of the new boxes this past week, so I'm making progress!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 13, 2014)

GAH!  So I just realized that THEFACESHOP box was that awful one from before!!  And I just bought it.  I have already emailed Memebox but they've been unsympathetic when it comes to restocked boxes and shipping.  Hopefully because I did it only ten minutes after I bought it they will let me have my money back. :*(

I was so thrilled for a moment!  IOPE then thefaceshop could only lead to Enprani and TCFS!  Except I was wrong :*(


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I hope I get to this point soon! Although, I did convince myself that I didn't need 3 of the new boxes this past week, so I'm making progress!


I have 4 boxes coming this week - global 12, aloe vera, superbox birthday box and oriental medicines

next week - herbal, mask #4, free from oil &amp; troubles #3

the week after that - fermented #2, pore care #3, TWO cacao boxes and bubble pop

And I still have more boxes rolling in after that as well!! lol

So, that is why I am having some self-control...for now...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> GAH!  So I just realized that THEFACESHOP box was that awful one from before!!  And I just bought it.  I have already emailed Memebox but they've been unsympathetic when it comes to restocked boxes and shipping.  Hopefully because I did it only ten minutes after I bought it they will let me have my money back. :*(
> 
> I was so thrilled for a moment!  IOPE then thefaceshop could only lead to Enprani and TCFS!  Except I was wrong :*(


I was looking at this and then realized it got very negative reviews.  Too expensive for what you actually get, plus the lip balms/sticks were broken. I cannot imagine what the heat now would do - not only break 'em, but melt them!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow!  They already refunded me!  That's so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And there was a very cryptic note saying that there would be new codes for July (because I had used a $5 blogger code) and not to be sad because I would be able to use those even though I couldn't use the blogger code again.

So in case anyone was wondering, if you use a blogger code then cancel the order, you lose that code for the month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> GAH!  So I just realized that THEFACESHOP box was that awful one from before!!  And I just bought it.  I have already emailed Memebox but they've been unsympathetic when it comes to restocked boxes and shipping.  Hopefully because I did it only ten minutes after I bought it they will let me have my money back. :*(
> 
> I was so thrilled for a moment!  IOPE then thefaceshop could only lead to Enprani and TCFS!  Except I was wrong :*(


I hope they have a TCFS box soon!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow!  They already refunded me!  That's so awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And there was a very cryptic note saying that there would be new codes for July (because I had used a $5 blogger code) and not to be sad because I would be able to use those even though I couldn't use the blogger code again.
> 
> So in case anyone was wondering, if you use a blogger code then cancel the order, you lose that code for the month.


ohhh, new codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We are almost mid-way thru the month - are they going to do a meme-blitz on us the last couple of weeks??  lol

Nothing can replace that trymemebox code.  Unless they do a 20 memebox point code...ha!

That is great they refunded you so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  memebox never sleeps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have 4 boxes coming this week - global 12, aloe vera, superbox birthday box and oriental medicines
> 
> next week - herbal, mask #4, free from oil &amp; troubles #3
> 
> ...


I cannot wait for my cacao box! But I should get the burst of color 2 before that, which it am also excited about since the first one was so good.


----------



## yunii (Jul 13, 2014)

Grrr I was busy moving and I missed those restock boxes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

My Aloe box is coming today. I really hope its good!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

had a bad night wth edward and wasn't up when they restocked. waiting for new arrivals though as i have points and cant wait to see box sets before 18th


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

we haz got new scentboxes!! too bad no value deal this time... and they pair it with boxes that didnt sell out..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> we haz got new scentboxes!! too bad no value deal this time... and they pair it with boxes that didnt sell out..


There's a bundle for $30!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/floral-tropical-fruits-sweets#.U8Oc8NI3u8M


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

are you kidding me $14 postage


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 14, 2014)

I bought the Sweet Shop Box for $6.99 with the $15 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 14, 2014)

$14 for shipping??? That's A LOT!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

It says 6.99 on description and auto upgrade. theres a gremlin in the system


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> There's a bundle for $30!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/floral-tropical-fruits-sweets#.U8Oc8NI3u8M


yup.. no free shipping *sigh*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

have emailled them


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It says 6.99 on description and auto upgrade. theres a gremlin in the system


argh. I bought two boxes except the sweets from two different accounts... I dont reckon they will honour that and send 3 will they? I did pay for 2x $6.99 shipping anyways..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

i think it is only 3 for 2 on bundle


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

they changed wording on description. i am sad


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

i did get them though. they changed their description to remove the free upgrade and one postage charge.

got all three for $4.98 though due to points and code though


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

tropical fruits!! YEAH - memebox listened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

florals and sweets...not very interested in - I would have purchased the bundle, however, as my nieces might have liked that - except for that shipping.  Nasty, bad shipping cossttiiesss.....


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

very nasty shipping.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 14, 2014)

My husband told me to get the bundle and he paid for it  :wub:

I used the code and we got it for $28.99.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

ENPRANI please ENPRANI.......just put my bounce cream in my empties.... noooooo


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

I am a bit disappointed that these are not value sets and there is no word of express shipping if you purchase the 2+1.  You cannot use the VIP waive shipping coupon either on that bundle.

sneaky.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

wish i had taken a screenshot.... grrr.

i think there wasnt many in stock though. only just over 120 atm


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

Ugh.. Got two. Not really intrigued with paying full price for the last florals..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

How do you get one for free exactly?... I did some calculations and its 8$ more than buying individually.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

how does that work?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> How do you get one for free exactly?... I did some calculations and its 8$ more than buying individually.


Who got one for free?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

They stated 3 full sized products in the scentboxes - does that mean there might be another item but not full size? 

we got 4 items in our original scentboxes.  In the grapefruit one, all of them were full sized


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

*"2+1 Scentbox Deals! Buy 2 Scentboxes and Get 1 Free!*"

They not saying, get one box free? or ..

*"*Please note that 2+1 deals require a separate shipping fee payment on each box, minus your free box! "*


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

i think you get one from free with bundle


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think you get one from free with bundle


Yea but I did the calculations, and its 8$ more than buying individually, so how do you get one free?....


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea but I did the calculations, and its 8$ more than buying individually, so how do you get one free?....


how do you get that?  Unless you are using the trymemebox coupon on 3 different accounts?

each box is 15.00 + 6.99 3 boxes = 65.97

their 2+1  is 43.98, which is a savings of 21.99 - which is your free box + shipping for that box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how do you get that?  Unless you are using the trymemebox coupon on 3 different accounts?
> 
> each box is 15.00 + 6.99 3 boxes = 65.97
> 
> their 2+1  is 43.98, which is a savings of 21.99 - which is your free box + shipping for that box.


Yes, but hypothetically speaking if you were to have new accounts opened it would be cheaper, forgot about that lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

i wonder how many accounts people have in general.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yes, but hypothetically speaking if you were to have new accounts opened it would be cheaper, forgot about that lol


oh yeah, sure.  If you open up 3 new accounts to use the tryme coupon, yes, it would be much cheaper.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am a bit disappointed that these are not value sets and there is no word of express shipping if you purchase the 2+1.  You cannot use the VIP waive shipping coupon either on that bundle.
> 
> sneaky.


I just tried that code doesn't work!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh yeah, sure.  If you open up 3 new accounts to use the tryme coupon, yes, it would be much cheaper.


yes it is but I think that's just "too much"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder how many accounts people have in general.


until they get expire trymemebox code, people will continue to open up new accounts!!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> until they get expire trymemebox code, people will continue to open up new accounts!!  lol





marjojojoleintje said:


> yes it is but I think that's just "too much"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But I can see folks doing it, because of the shipping costs on the 2+1 bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I wish memebox hadn't of done that with the 2+1 or at least stated it would be an upgrade to express shipping (for those costs, it SHOULD be!!)

Those products better be humongous (3 full sized) in order to have the same shipping costs as a box that would have more items in it -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Just bought the whole bundle!

Paid $25,98 for it

(had 18 points on my account and no more coupons to use)

25,98 : 3 = 8,66 x 0,757 (to €) = €6,55 (=1 box)!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> But I can see folks doing it, because of the shipping costs on the 2+1 bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I wish memebox hadn't of done that with the 2+1 or at least stated it would be an upgrade to express shipping (for those costs, it SHOULD be!!)
> 
> Those products better be humongous (3 full sized) in order to have the same shipping costs as a box that would have more items in it -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Totally agree,, I miss the good old Memedays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol that memory made my eye twitch!! XD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol I get too many boxes, falling behind with blogging xD 

Vote:

do I need to buy the Korea's most wanted box?!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

I know what you mean by blogging thing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I know what you mean by blogging thing.


tell me about it!!   I have way too many coming in this month and in August.

Thankfully, I have only a few in September.  Quite manageable.  Unless memebox is diabolical again and produces a bunch of boxes that I cannot say no to!!

They did my tropical box, so I am pretty pleased as punch right now...

now...honey 2, please memebox?  but not until october  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My luck, they will release it while I am on vacation (sept 2nd to sept 10th - I hate ordering over my phone...)

does memebox have an app?  I never checked.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

I just think they're too expensive for what they are when it's 21.99 a box with only 3 fullsize items.. Don't think I'll get the last one...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I just think they're too expensive for what they are when it's 21.99 a box with only 3 fullsize items.. Don't think I'll get the last one...


they are expensive.  I have some points, so I got the tropical one - I just HAD to get it, cause I had been begging for a tropical box for a while (coconut, papaya, mango....)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are expensive.  I have some points, so I got the tropical one - I just HAD to get it, cause I had been begging for a tropical box for a while (coconut, papaya, mango....)


O wait lol if thats in the tropical I probably don't like it i think... most times foot stuff is also with those scents right?

(hate the foot stuff scents!) well then I just see that as the free scent box from the bundle xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

There I go in the sun with an umbrella (to save my white skin) to take sunny pictures of some Memeboxes xD

pff hard work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are expensive.  I have some points, so I got the tropical one - I just HAD to get it, cause I had been begging for a tropical box for a while (coconut, papaya, mango....)


Yea I also had some points thats why I justified two of them, but three nope..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> O wait lol if thats in the tropical I probably don't like it i think... most times foot stuff is also with those scents right?
> 
> (hate the foot stuff scents!) well then I just see that as the free scent box from the bundle xD


You won't be happy with the Sweet Shop scentbox if you hate the food stuff scents!!  lol  I have no idea if foot stuff is with those scents - I didn't get any coconut, mango, type of products in my footcare box.  I have body lotions and shampoos with those scents.

  I would think that  since we had a floral one, the tropical is more of coconut type of box with exotic fruit....it might have ylang, ylang, but I think that if there were florals, it would go into the floral box


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

I had a lot of points luckily so got all three for under $5. I think I might like all three as I loved all the last scent boxes


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I had a lot of points luckily so got all three for under $5. I think I might like all three as I loved all the last scent boxes


I wish they would give us a hint on the floral.  I cannot handle rose scents, so hopefully, rose will not be one of them.  I don't mind florals, but I am picky.  I may break down and get the other 2 boxes ~ if I cannot deal with a scent, I can always gift it or swap it.  But I am still on the fence about those boxes.

I love woodsy scents as well - that would have been nice to have a scentbox like that, as fall is coming up....


----------



## maii (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What 5 VIP points?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have 5 right now that expire on the 18th - are those the ones you are talking about?  Or did I miss another 5 VIP points?? memepoints - grabby hands.


Yep, the ones that expire on the 18th - looks like a few people who should've got them didn't.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

maii said:


> Yep, the ones that expire on the 18th - looks like a few people who should've got them didn't.


Depending on your VIP status.


----------



## yunii (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I get too many boxes, falling behind with blogging xD
> 
> Vote:
> 
> do I need to buy the Korea's most wanted box?!


I am debating on that box as well...


----------



## OiiO (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank goodness I was only interested in the candy box this time, so I ended up saving some money. Florals can go terribly wrong for me, and I'm loaded on tropical-scented products right now.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am debating on that box as well...


well people help us decide if we should get the Korea's most wanted superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

If you have the money go for it. I am waiting for other boxes thou


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> well people help us decide if we should get the Korea's most wanted superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


if it appeals to you, get it.  What is stopping you?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

I just photographed the Honey box with all kind of honey colored stuff around it and a honeybee kept "buzzing" me xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if it appeals to you, get it.  What is stopping you?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


spending more money xD I can get it for 23,99


----------



## yunii (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if it appeals to you, get it.  What is stopping you?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well I only have one face..... so I can't use all the products. I am already using face cream on my foot this summer.....


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 14, 2014)

I was going to get the bundle (even though the sweets box doesn't appeal to me), and then I saw the shipping price. No thank you. I got the floral box for $6.99. And I'm happy with that. Now I'm holding out for Honey 2 and tools...and any other impulse purchase I decide I can't live without.


----------



## amidea (Jul 14, 2014)

i definitely got the bundle and used a new account to use the tryme code.  even though the shipping is a huge pain, the code still means (essentially) i still got 1 free box and free shipping..  at about $10 per box total, i'm cool with that.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> spending more money xD I can get it for 23,99


if you can afford it, and want it, then get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yunii said:


> Well I only have one face..... so I can't use all the products. I am already using face cream on my foot this summer.....


I hear ya!!  I am making sure to mark the ones for seasons - the heavier creams for fall &amp; winter and to use my lighter ones now.  If I don't open them, they will be good for a while.    I started late in purchasing memeboxes, so I don't have as many face creams!  I have a HUGE snail cream, bounce creamcheese &amp; donkey steam cream  will be for the winter.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 14, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I was going to get the bundle (even though the sweets box doesn't appeal to me), and then I saw the shipping price. No thank you. I got the floral box for $6.99. And I'm happy with that. Now I'm holding out for Honey 2 and tools...and any other impulse purchase I decide I can't live without.


Another honey box would be really nice, indeed. I still beat myself up for passing on the first one.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Another honey box would be really nice, indeed. I still beat myself up for passing on the first one.


that is a great box and I love it.  I am surprised more people didn't get it - it was 29.00 over mother's day weekend (10.00 off) and that was my first box ever purchased in the meme world.

Honey 2 will sell out quickly!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't think I have bought a new box since the K Beauty Wrap-up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 14, 2014)

I broke the meme-fast for the scent boxes!  I have two accounts that I haven't used the TRYMEMEBOX code on so they were only the cost of shipping each.  I decided not to get the sweets one because vanilla scents remind me of a horrible comment from my friends older brother that "only hookers wear vanilla scents".  Plus fake sweets can get sickly sweet.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if you can afford it, and want it, then get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hear ya!!  I am making sure to mark the ones for seasons - the heavier creams for fall &amp; winter and to use my lighter ones now.  If I don't open them, they will be good for a while.    I started late in purchasing memeboxes, so I don't have as many face creams!  I have a HUGE snail cream, bounce creamcheese &amp; donkey steam cream  will be for the winter.


I'll wait till the last day 5 Meme-vip-points  if there maybe comes something even more better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (3 accounts I have are vip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

I have posted the info card from the aloe box in https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-32?do=findComment&amp;comment=2244122


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I broke the meme-fast for the scent boxes!  I have two accounts that I haven't used the TRYMEMEBOX code on so they were only the cost of shipping each.  I decided not to get the sweets one because vanilla scents remind me of a horrible comment from my friends older brother that "only hookers wear vanilla scents".  Plus fake sweets can get sickly sweet.


hahahah genius!!! I'll tell my sister, who adores the smell of Vanilla XD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I have posted the info card from the aloe box in https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-32?do=findComment&amp;comment=2244122


PARTY!!!!!  (amazing box!!!)


----------



## flushblush (Jul 14, 2014)

Just got back from a vacation and am so excited to chat with my Memefriends again! I have a lot to catch up on - I don't want to miss a thing, so I'm slowly going through the thread. I bought Global 16 the day it came out, and I'm soooo excited for the Cacao spoiler!! I had hoped it would be in there.

Now I'm debating between the Floral Scentbox and the Dessert Scentbox (more memewishes granted)! I'm trying to limit myself to one, leaning toward Floral but don't want to miss out on potential cute dessert packaging. Also, I'm interested in purchasing Mask 4 if it's still available, but can't find it on the site anywhere - does someone have a link, please?


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Just got back from a vacation and am so excited to chat with my Memefriends again! I have a lot to catch up on - I don't want to miss a thing, so I'm slowly going through the thread. I bought Global 16 the day it came out, and I'm soooo excited for the Cacao spoiler!! I had hoped it would be in there.
> 
> Now I'm debating between the Floral Scentbox and the Dessert Scentbox (more memewishes granted)! I'm trying to limit myself to one, leaning toward Floral but don't want to miss out on potential cute dessert packaging. Also, I'm interested in purchasing Mask 4 if it's still available, but can't find it on the site anywhere - does someone have a link, please?


Mask 4 is gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But fun new scentboxes to make up for it!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 14, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Mask 4 is gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But fun new scentboxes to make up for it!


Aw, shucks, I missed it - thank you for letting me know! Hopefully they'll come out with #5 soon.

Decided to hold out on scentbox purchasing until I get a survey point on the 17th (for the Dr. Young Pore Eraser Balm). If they sell out before then, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm getting my birthday box tomorrow - yey!

More that bought the box for themselfs? Am I wrong to not even feel bad for getting it for myself? &gt;.&lt;


----------



## moosie (Jul 14, 2014)

Ahhh I bought the Scentbox bundle.  I couldn't resist.  I was SO happy with the previous bundle!  I had $10 off through points and a code, so that made the shipping tolerable.


----------



## msambrosia (Jul 14, 2014)

Memebox really needs to reevaluate their shipping charges. I was excited for the Scentbox bundle, but not with a $14 shipping charge attached. I was going to place an order from their shop the other day as well, but the shipping for one item was $16, more than the cost of the product. The costs just seem exorbitant when there are lots of companies around the world that ship for free with a lower purchase threshold or offer better shipping rates. The added increase for shipping with each box is just really disappointing. Instead of buying the bundle, I used separate accounts to purchase two of the boxes (tropical and sweets) with the $15 off code. I got two boxes for nearly the same as I would have paid just for shipping the bundle.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Memebox really needs to reevaluate their shipping charges. I was excited for the Scentbox bundle, but not with a $14 shipping charge attached. I was going to place an order from their shop the other day as well, but the shipping for one item was $16, more than the cost of the product. The costs just seem exorbitant when there are lots of companies around the world that ship for free with a lower purchase threshold or offer better shipping rates. The added increase for shipping with each box is just really disappointing. Instead of buying the bundle, I used separate accounts to purchase two of the boxes (tropical and sweets) with the $15 off code. I got two boxes for nearly the same as I would have paid just for shipping the bundle.


I agree- when I did their survey the other week, shipping costs were a huge focus on my feedback.

I want to purchase things from memeshop - but their shipping is outrageous - I can get free shipping if I purchase 25.00 at yesstyle and really low or free shipping from beautynetkorea

it isn't as if they are shipping any differently.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

I got the bundle.  I love Tropical Scents and while I don't particularly care for Floral, I like sweet scents enough to make it worth it to get the free box. 

However!

I am not happy that they didn't give expedited shipping.  I am not happy they charge shipping for each box now.  And I am not happy that they are including only 3 items instead of 4 this time.

I *am* happy that I had a bunch of Memepoints and codes available so I got the boxes for $23 total.

Still.  This shipping crap is curbing my Memethusiasm.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got the bundle.  I love Tropical Scents and while I don't particularly care for Floral, I like sweet scents enough to make it worth it to get the free box.
> 
> However!
> 
> ...


YAAY

Let's have a special Bundle party!! 

Or how I saw it in my mind: A speCiaL bundoru paRTy (&lt; south park!)


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I agree- when I did their survey the other week, shipping costs were a huge focus on my feedback.
> 
> I want to purchase things from memeshop - but their shipping is outrageous - I can get free shipping if I purchase 25.00 at yesstyle and really low or free shipping from beautynetkorea
> 
> it isn't as if they are shipping any differently.


Every time I have made a purchase from their memeshop and have sent a lot of money or points on shipping, my stuff comes broken/damaged!!!  Customer Service could care less.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Just got back from a vacation and am so excited to chat with my Memefriends again! I have a lot to catch up on - I don't want to miss a thing, so I'm slowly going through the thread. I bought Global 16 the day it came out, and I'm soooo excited for the Cacao spoiler!! I had hoped it would be in there.
> 
> Now I'm debating between the Floral Scentbox and the Dessert Scentbox (more memewishes granted)! I'm trying to limit myself to one, leaning toward Floral but don't want to miss out on potential cute dessert packaging. Also, I'm interested in purchasing Mask 4 if it's still available, but can't find it on the site anywhere - does someone have a link, please?


Welcome back!!! &lt;3

Buy the Bundle, You can't say no to flowers and desserts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then you'll get the free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And then you can join our speCiaL bundoru paRTy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Every time I have made a purchase from their memeshop and have sent a lot of money or points on shipping, my stuff comes broken/damaged!!!  Customer Service could care less.


Mine never does,, maybe you should contact your country post office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

less than 30 bundles left


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

msambrosia said:


> Memebox really needs to reevaluate their shipping charges. I was excited for the Scentbox bundle, but not with a $14 shipping charge attached. I was going to place an order from their shop the other day as well, but the shipping for one item was $16, more than the cost of the product. The costs just seem exorbitant when there are lots of companies around the world that ship for free with a lower purchase threshold or offer better shipping rates. The added increase for shipping with each box is just really disappointing. Instead of buying the bundle, I used separate accounts to purchase two of the boxes (tropical and sweets) with the $15 off code. I got two boxes for nearly the same as I would have paid just for shipping the bundle.


That's what I just did, used the 15$ off code on all three, and paid only 20$ with shipping for all three boxes.


----------



## maii (Jul 14, 2014)

Smile care sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Kind of ridiculous, I ordered something from there Memeshop on the 3rd of July and they shipped it out on the 11th.. what the heck is that


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

maii said:


> Smile care sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I purchased that one the day it came out.  Teeth and feet - I obsess over those 2 things!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased that one the day it came out.  Teeth and feet - I obsess over those 2 things!!


haha everyone has their thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 14, 2014)

So I'm home from work and I really think that it's the wifi at work doing strange things lately as it don't work at home but I used my $5 off code the TRYMEMEBOX. And another and used 6 points and got 3 boxes of scent bundle for $3 and then it said free shipping box so I clicked that just checked paypal defo paid $3 for 3 boxes .

I'm only ordering boxes when at work and hiding in the walk in freezer. Lol and to be fair I only have Tuesdays off and they don't tend to release boxes as such those days . I must have fluked it .


----------



## flushblush (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Welcome back!!! &lt;3
> 
> Buy the Bundle, You can't say no to flowers and desserts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then you'll get the free box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And then you can join our speCiaL bundoru paRTy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! The bundle is somewhat tempting, but I really dislike fruity scents, so the tropical scentbox would be wasted on me.

...Oh wait, lightbulb moment! The boxes ship just before my friend's birthday; she's very difficult to buy for as she's "the girl who has everything"... but I bet she doesn't have fun Korean beauty products! Just bought the bundle; can I join the party?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 14, 2014)

I grabbed the scent box bundle! Was going to make separate purchases for code use, but I already have a bajillion accounts, and I didn't really want to make more!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 14, 2014)

Fewer than 20 each of Sweet Treats and Tropical Fruit (Floral is below 40). If you want to buy individually you'd better hurry!


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Mine never does,, maybe you should contact your country post office  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The sprayer was damaged causing the leak this time. My post office will never take responsibility for that! I contacted the memebox as I should have!  I never have a problem with any of the memeboxes, only the single items from the shop.  This is clearly a packaging and or warehouse problem!!!


----------



## amidea (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YAAY
> 
> Let's have a special Bundle party!!
> 
> Or how I saw it in my mind: A speCiaL bundoru paRTy (&lt; south park!)


can i join in this bundoru party??


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

Bundle is under seventy I think too


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ordered another floral box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

*Scentbox Bundoru paRTy RuleS:*
 
If you bought the Scentbox Bundoru you may join the bundoru paRTy!
If you bought the all Scentboxes separately you may join the snEAky Scentbox bundoru paRTy!
If you bought not all Scentboxes you may enter the "you nEEd to buy more" bondoru paRTy!
 
TickEt is fRee also wITh fRee shIPPIng costs
No Bundoru PoiNTs needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
_*SounD is mISSIng!*_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

amidea said:


> can i join in this bundoru party??


Check the RuleS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Fewer than 20 each of Sweet Treats and Tropical Fruit (Floral is below 40). If you want to buy individually you'd better hurry!


How do you know how many are left?


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 14, 2014)

48 Bundles, 10 Tropicals and 9 Sweets left!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

avarier said:


> How do you know how many are left?


add too cart and it will show u


----------



## veritazy (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are expensive. I have some points, so I got the tropical one - I just HAD to get it, cause I had been begging for a tropical box for a while (coconut, papaya, mango....)


I got that too! And the floral. Thanks for suggesting that theme!!

I got them separately and skipped the sweets. Am I the weird one? lol... there are only 3 full sized products in that. hmm..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn it, now I got the floral one too. I was supposed to not get this ONE box for once. Too hard watching your comments!


----------



## theori3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just picked up the bundle, but only because the trymemebox code is still working--I keep telling myself no more, but with that code, things just seem too good to pass up!


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

I really wanted a scent box.. but I would rather something a little more specific like rose or baby powder. Fruit &amp; flowers are very hit or miss with me.


----------



## Imberis (Jul 14, 2014)

I really really want the scent bundle, but I don't need it. The first boxes I ordered haven't even shipped yet and I keep looking at new ones! lol


----------



## EmiB (Jul 14, 2014)

Question to all of you addicted to Memebox and Korean skincare: Do you find it better than the US or European skincare? Are the ingredients safer or does it do miracles for your skin type?  

I'm just curious. I've ordered few memeboxes and so far I liked some of the cleansers that I've tried, but nothing spectacular. The CC creams make my skin shinny after couple of hours. I haven't tried the moisturizers yet.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the addiction party


----------



## Jane George (Jul 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Question to all of you addicted to Memebox and Korean skincare: Do you find it better than the US or European skincare? Are the ingredients safer or does it do miracles for your skin type?
> 
> I'm just curious. I've ordered few memeboxes and so far I liked some of the cleansers that I've tried, but nothing spectacular. The CC creams make my skin shinny after couple of hours. I haven't tried the moisturizers yet.


I find it cheaper and better than the uk boxes.


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Question to all of you addicted to Memebox and Korean skincare: Do you find it better than the US or European skincare? Are the ingredients safer or does it do miracles for your skin type?
> 
> I'm just curious. I've ordered few memeboxes and so far I liked some of the cleansers that I've tried, but nothing spectacular. The CC creams make my skin shinny after couple of hours. I haven't tried the moisturizers yet.


I think there is something alluring about products that foreign and exotic. Our normal drugstore stuff just doesn't appeal after a while. There are great products in the US, but it doesn't have the same attraction as products with crazy, weird ingredients like snail slime and bird nests.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 14, 2014)

deffo cheaper than uk boxes ,the bb and cc creams are great for my anaemic white pale skin, too dark the creams in the uk, value for money and sizes win against uk boxes, and the creams and cleansers are working well on my skin, 

the pore care boxes are doing a grand job on the 15 yr old son too, 

you can never have too many masks 

i had a couple of dark spots on my face the one on the forehead since using these boxes has itched and now diaspeared the other going too, the products seems less astringent and harsh than brands in the uk, I'm happy with my boxes,


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Question to all of you addicted to Memebox and Korean skincare: Do you find it better than the US or European skincare? Are the ingredients safer or does it do miracles for your skin type?
> 
> I'm just curious. I've ordered few memeboxes and so far I liked some of the cleansers that I've tried, but nothing spectacular. The CC creams make my skin shinny after couple of hours. I haven't tried the moisturizers yet.


I feel that asian (korean in particular), skin care is years ahead of everyone else.  The ingredients and the application (vessel) are advanced and unique oftentimes very visually appearance!!! They were the first to create the BB cream, for starters.  I recently read an article from the co-founder of peachandlily, an online e-retailer. Alicia Yoon, she explains it all.  I have also made several orders from them, with delight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would then say France next.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly, I think the Korean make up is less than stellar.  I do however think that they have fabulous skin care products.  Better than others? Maybe, maybe not.  Depends on the brand, depends on the product, same as with everything else.

But its fun to try new things and its nice to be able to get good ingredients at decent prices.  And they do have some FABULOUS natural brands.  Far better natural products than I've seen elsewhere (especially in the USA).


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

I love it for their skincare! As I am getting older, I find that I really want to take care of my skin and install a regular regime, instead of hit n miss as I have been doing for these past years. I didn't even use a moisturizer until I was in my 30's!!! I figured that I had oily skin, so I didn't need one - lol

I have found that I do not break out in massive zits (yes, even with getting older, some of us will still have the skin of a hormonal teenager) with Korean skincare.

I am actually excited to get my Oriental Medicine box (maybe tomorrow??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as I am interested in trying, for the first time, a CC cream. BB creams - blech. But CC creams? I will give it a try as the description of them sound more suited to my skin type.

I don't buy memebox for their makeup, although I LOVED the blue colorbox and did purchase the f/w 2014 color box, because it had the holy trinity - violet, berry and green...


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm super happy with the aloe Vera and burst of color boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Question to all of you addicted to Memebox and Korean skincare: Do you find it better than the US or European skincare? Are the ingredients safer or does it do miracles for your skin type?
> 
> I'm just curious. I've ordered few memeboxes and so far I liked some of the cleansers that I've tried, but nothing spectacular. The CC creams make my skin shinny after couple of hours. I haven't tried the moisturizers yet.


I think korean skin care is amazing.

I've been looking for good skin care for lal my life because I have super extremely sensitive skin and everything from in the Netherlands and other international brand I get a serious bad reaction to it (from burning to little bumbs everywhere) The only brand that doesn't hurt almost at all from itnernational brand is Cattier Paris but when I got my first memebox I thought I died and was in heaven! I've been using all these products so much and my skin really feels so much softer than it ever have done before!! almost no breakouts anymore and no pimpels! my skin feels so super duper soft and I do believe lots of products works, like pore tightning serums and ampoules etc. I really do see and feel the diff.

I'm never ever going back to a dutch or international search for skin care products, These work heavens and don't hurt my skin! so yes Yay for korean skincare! and about hte ingredients, don't go to weird and you're safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry if there are some typos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love it for their skincare! As I am getting older, I find that I really want to take care of my skin and install a regular regime, instead of hit n miss as I have been doing for these past years. I didn't even use a moisturizer until I was in my 30's!!! I figured that I had oily skin, so I didn't need one - lol
> 
> I have found that I do not break out in massive zits (yes, even with getting older, some of us will still have the skin of a hormonal teenager) with Korean skincare.
> 
> ...


Oriental medicine is awesome (I'm getting the milk tomorrow)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Honestly, I think the Korean make up is less than stellar.  I do however think that they have fabulous skin care products.  Better than others? Maybe, maybe not.  Depends on the brand, depends on the product, same as with everything else.
> 
> But its fun to try new things and its nice to be able to get good ingredients at decent prices.  And they do have some FABULOUS natural brands.  Far better natural products than I've seen elsewhere (especially in the USA).


like Innesfree you mean?


----------



## OiiO (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> like Innesfree you mean?


An Innisfree superbox would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is also Sella, and of course, everyone's favorite Nature Republic.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> An Innisfree superbox would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is also Sella, and of course, everyone's favorite Nature Republic.


I know but I didn't know for a moment how to type republic so I left it out xD Sella is new for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just got my Memebox Shop orders that I bought on my birthday. I kind of regret ordering so many hopegirl products lol, I didn't know we were going to receive more in the Burst Of Color 2 Superbox.. I mainly bought it for the packaging though.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just got my Memebox Shop orders that I bought on my birthday. I kind of regret ordering so many hopegirl products lol, I didn't know we were going to receive more in the Burst Of Color 2 Superbox.. I mainly bought it for the packaging though.


thats also a way of shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you like hope girl or not?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 14, 2014)

Memebox on Facebook said: 

WE’RE HIRING! 

Help bridge beauty and technology at one of SF's fasting growing startups. We’re looking to hire engineers, designers, and marketing interns! Drop us a note on why you think you’d be perfect for us, and send your resumes to [email protected] Remember to title your email: 
"[MEMEBOX RECRUITMENT - Your Name - Position You’re Applying For]”

Check out our jobs page: http://bit.ly/1zCXf9C

______________________________________________

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm an IT person, I also love to design lots of things but what I'm doing and they are doing is sooo from different world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Who is from the same world and wants to be hired?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I saw this &amp; immediately thought that you should apply haha!! Wonder if employees get free boxes!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not sure if there is another section for this but has anyone ever seen the "I belivyu" products (from the birthday box) when shopping for other Korean products?

I tried to hunt them down but no luck and when in doubt always ask those with more experience


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox on Facebook said:
> 
> WE’RE HIRING!
> 
> ...


I would be good as a software engineer!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is what I do for a living now!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Not sure if there is another section for this but has anyone ever seen the "I belivyu" products (from the birthday box) when shopping for other Korean products?
> 
> I tried to hunt them down but no luck and when in doubt always ask those with more experience


I found their website http://www.skinsoulbeauty.com/


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

sweet shop &amp; tropical are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did wind up purchasing a bundle. I love tropical, so I didn't mind getting another one and I thought that even if the floral and sweet shop are duds, I can gift or swap them..


----------



## theori3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Only 3 bundles left!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> thats also a way of shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> do you like hope girl or not?


Im going to test and blog tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay all you memebox mavins...I purchased my first memebox the "girls night out box" and now I've been eyeing the site and think I want to purchase another one. I think I should have picked another box for my first one, but oh well....

SO what should I purchase now????


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Only 3 bundles left!


wow, they are selling those out fast!!

I have to say, I am loving my Aloe Vera box. I am shocked this hasn't sold out.  The serum is a fricking FIND!


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you memebox mavins...I purchased my first memebox the "girls night out box" and now I've been eyeing the site and think I want to purchase another one. I think I should have picked another box for my first one, but oh well....
> 
> SO what should I purchase now????


That was the first box I ordered.. then I bought 3 more in the same week.. be careful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you memebox mavins...I purchased my first memebox the "girls night out box" and now I've been eyeing the site and think I want to purchase another one. I think I should have picked another box for my first one, but oh well....
> 
> SO what should I purchase now????


Hah that was me, about 3 weeks ago. Now I have 11 boxes coming... anyways, you could always go for Luckybox #9, those are greatest hit product boxes. Good for fledgling addicts who don't have a ton of products yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes I already have a problem...now it's international!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 14, 2014)

Can someone explain the Superbox vs Luckybox?


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

It's in the first post here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you memebox mavins...I purchased my first memebox the "girls night out box" and now I've been eyeing the site and think I want to purchase another one. I think I should have picked another box for my first one, but oh well....
> 
> SO what should I purchase now????


Welcome to the addiction!

The boxes I've ordered that are still available are:

- Bubble Pop Cosmetics

- Floral Scent

- Hair &amp; Body 3

- Luckybox 9

I'm most excited with the Bubble Pop box. I think the concept is cool, and there's a lot of potential there. I still have my eye on the Fall Color Box and Pore Care 3.

In other news, wow!, Cacao finally sold out?!?! It's about time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2014)

Aloe Vera - I totally RECOMMEND it.  I know it doesn't sound sexy or interesting, but the products are fantastic!!  It is still in stock and it is shipping now.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 14, 2014)

Woo! Glad I didn't wait to buy the scent box bundle!


----------



## avarier (Jul 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know it doesn't sound sexy or interesting, but the products are fantastic!!


LOL :lol:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 14, 2014)

avarier said:


> I really wanted a scent box.. but I would rather something a little more specific like rose or baby powder. Fruit &amp; flowers are very hit or miss with me.


I just ordered the Scentbox Bundle 2+1 which includes the Rose and Baby Powder boxes. They were still available a moment ago.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow, they are selling those out fast!!
> 
> I have to say, I am loving my Aloe Vera box. I am shocked this hasn't sold out.  The serum is a fricking FIND!


Ahh, you convinced me... I didn't realize it was still in stock! Convinced my boyfriend to let me use his email address so I could use the trymemebox code one last time.


----------



## avarier (Jul 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I just ordered the Scentbox Bundle 2+1 which includes the Rose and Baby Powder boxes. They were still available a moment ago.


my life choices! omg!


----------



## theori3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks like they've restocked all three of the new scent boxes, along with the bundle... so there's still time if you haven't grabbed one (or three)!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I just ordered the Scentbox Bundle 2+1 which includes the Rose and Baby Powder boxes. They were still available a moment ago.


I think they've made a mistake and restocked the old bundle instead of the new. They've changed it really quick and now the new one is restocked and the old one sold out. I wonder if they'll send you the old one if you've managed to pay for it. They should, I hope you'll get it!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 15, 2014)

Gahhh, I wish I had more memepoints still. For some reason, even with the $15 off, paying $22.99 for aloe vera feels like a crime against humanity LOL


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think they've made a mistake and restocked the old bundle instead of the new. They've changed it really quick and now the new one is restocked and the old one sold out. I wonder if they'll send you the old one if you've managed to pay for it. They should, I hope you'll get it!


I thought that was a bit random. I'm really not a fan of either bundle to be honest, I was buying it to use for gift baskets. But if I had to choose I definitely prefer the one I paid for over the one they were most likely trying to restock. lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 15, 2014)

not sure if mentioned but missha superbox restocked


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Gahhh, I wish I had more memepoints still. For some reason, even with the $15 off, paying $22.99 for aloe vera feels like a crime against humanity LOL


lol.  I checked my order on the aloe vera - I paid FULL price (no memepoints at that time) for the box.

And I would say it is worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 15, 2014)

I hate our post service.. My box should've been here today, but nope..


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I hate our post service.. My box should've been here today, but nope..


yeah, my oriental medicine is stuck in some sorting center purgatory....This will be the first memebox that it has taken over 9 business days to get to me.   I hope that I will get it on Thursday now


----------



## Andi B (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol.  I checked my order on the aloe vera - I paid FULL price (no memepoints at that time) for the box.
> 
> And I would say it is worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darn you! You are an enabler of the worst kind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

I think I over did it with hopegirl &amp; cheekroom, this was before I knew Burst Of color had more of these products in the box..Anyone notice that Cheekroom logo looks like Scarlett Johanson?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 15, 2014)

i didn't much like the hope girl nail varnish


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just ordered another sweet shop box! Hoping for cute packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think I over did it with hopegirl &amp; cheekroom, this was before I knew Burst Of color had more of these products in the box..Anyone notice that Cheekroom logo looks like Scarlett Johanson?


that is one impressive haul!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2014)

@@biancardi my friend got the Aloe box and she flipped over the serum too!

(she got the white bottle one in her box)

Did you say you saw it being sold somewhere online?

Or am I imagining that?


----------



## Jane George (Jul 15, 2014)

i folded and bought the travellers beauty kit and superfood but can only buy 1 more box set in the next month. unless i get points to fund it.


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 15, 2014)

i'm really close to caving for the aloe box! everything looks perfect for me


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@biancardi my friend got the Aloe box and she flipped over the serum too!
> 
> (she got the white bottle one in her box)
> 
> ...


I found it here http://www.realskin.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&amp;goodsno=831

and also here http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=528708692

alas, I do not read Korean, so I have no idea if these are available right now outside of their current market...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I found it here http://www.realskin.kr/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&amp;goodsno=831
> 
> and also here http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=528708692
> 
> alas, I do not read Korean, so I have no idea if these are available right now outside of their current market...


you are the best!!!!!

I am trying to buy the box now, but Memebox isn't accepting any of the codes.

(the VIP free shipping, in particular)

It keeps giving an error message saying the code is invalid.

I am going to wait a few minutes until the site calms down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks again!


----------



## avarier (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow the scentbox bundle 2+1 already has TWO bad reviews because of the shipping charges. They really need to do something about people reviewing boxes they didn't order and have not even gone out yet!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> Wow the scentbox bundle 2+1 already has TWO bad reviews because of the shipping charges. They really need to do something about people reviewing boxes they didn't order and have not even gone out yet!


I agree.  I think that is just bad form to leave a negative review on a box you haven't received


----------



## yunii (Jul 15, 2014)

Memebox just came out with a few new value sets.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 15, 2014)

Grrrr....it is not accepting the VIP free shipping code.

Or any $5 dollar code I tried using.

(I tried both for separate orders)

Anyone else having trouble using codes?

Any tips?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow.  Talk about price jacking insanity.

Seriously.

Those 1+1 deals on the Ramosu Carestory products?  Yeah, they come that way to begin with!  And when I bought mine, they were $17.99.  For both bottles. 

Not really liking where Memebox is going with this pricing.

I looked at the new ReCipe by Nature set... yeah, they're saying the Green Tea Cleansing Oil is worth $35.  No.  Just. No.  That was $11 not too long ago.


----------



## maii (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that Memebox has now tagged itself 'World's Number 1 K-Beauty Store'?

I wonder if that's based on the number of subscribers - my theory is that's why they've left the $15 code up - they're happy to let us make 3+ accounts each to boost their numbers!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would be good as a software engineer!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is what I do for a living now!


Awesome thats IT too right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you engineer of you can say ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think I over did it with hopegirl &amp; cheekroom, this was before I knew Burst Of color had more of these products in the box..Anyone notice that Cheekroom logo looks like Scarlett Johanson?


I love the Nature by Recipe stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow.  Talk about price jacking insanity.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


I don't get it... they say 9$ for Carestory Propolis Extract 100 10ml 1+1 that's not that bad right? that's better than 17,99? 

The Recipe by nature I get and is indeed false what they say!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

PS @Saffyra I named you in my newest blogpost!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## squoosh (Jul 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Wow.  Talk about price jacking insanity.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Hi, I read this thread all the time but never comment. I bought the Carestory products 2 for 17.99 as well. For 50 ml bottles. They're getting more and more dishonest. It's really upsetting!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> Okay all you memebox mavins...I purchased my first memebox the "girls night out box" and now I've been eyeing the site and think I want to purchase another one. I think I should have picked another box for my first one, but oh well....
> 
> SO what should I purchase now????


I vote Aloe Vera!  It's amazing and it ships right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm all about immediate gratification !


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 15, 2014)

maii said:


> Has anyone noticed that Memebox has now tagged itself 'World's Number 1 K-Beauty Store'?
> 
> I wonder if that's based on the number of subscribers - my theory is that's why they've left the $15 code up - they're happy to let us make 3+ accounts each to boost their numbers!


That makes perfectly sense actually as to why its still available.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't get it... they say 9$ for Carestory Propolis Extract 100 10ml 1+1 that's not that bad right? that's better than 17,99?
> 
> The Recipe by nature I get and is indeed false what they say!


Oh, thats a different product than the one I'm talking about.  I'm talking about the 50ml bottles.  Two 50ml ones for $17.99 back when I bought them (I got Galactomyces Ferment Filtrate and Hyaluronic Acid).


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Awesome thats IT too right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you engineer of you can say ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep, that is IT.  I am currently designing and implementing (along with 3 others - I am the team lead) our identity management system at my job (a university)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if those "YET" products will be in any of the boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

maii said:


> Has anyone noticed that Memebox has now tagged itself 'World's Number 1 K-Beauty Store'?
> 
> I wonder if that's based on the number of subscribers - my theory is that's why they've left the $15 code up - they're happy to let us make 3+ accounts each to boost their numbers!


Another thing that bothers me is, why do they add items to there "sale"/"Special offers" list knowing that some of those products will be in the Memebox's... that we will purchase, they should put the sale on after the boxes have been shipped/received.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, that is IT.  I am currently designing and implementing (along with 3 others - I am the team lead) our identity management system at my job (a university)


Nice! not too much pressure or is it easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

how does your colleagues think that their leader is a Memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Another thing that bothers me is, why do they add items to there "sale"/"Special offers" list knowing that some of those products will be in the Memebox's... that we will purchase, they should put the sale on after the boxes have been shipped/received.


Wel I just look at items I know i'm not going to have like snail ampoule (would we in the snail box #2 I think,, I didn't bought that one so

I know it's annoying but I think we can think around it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

Check the Memebox Facebook; 2 spoilers

for the dermocosmetics 2 and pore care 3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Nice! not too much pressure or is it easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> how does your colleagues think that their leader is a Memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


alas, tons of pressure and stress.   I always say that what we do is try to fit a square peg into a round hole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I talk about memebox at work and I even got some ladies there to order a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Wel I just look at items I know i'm not going to have like snail ampoule (would we in the snail box #2 I think,, I didn't bought that one so
> 
> I know it's annoying but I think we can think around it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to purchase some of those item in special offers, but don't want duplicates if we get them in the boxes...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I want to purchase some of those item in special offers, but don't want duplicates if we get them in the boxes...


same here....some of those products look like they would be in the detox box...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> alas, tons of pressure and stress.   I always say that what we do is try to fit a square peg into a round hole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I talk about memebox at work and I even got some ladies there to order a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I recognize those "peg" problems, takes a lot of work and headaches! 

Youre doing some great memeadvertisng at you job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here....some of those products look like they would be in the detox box...


please name, because I'm thinking of buying these offers and I have no idea what looks like Detox stuff there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(and I do have the detox box)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here....some of those products look like they would be in the detox box...


I really want some YET products, and the deals are cheap! Its just that shipping though,  and I don't want to spend 70$.... Only want about 4 products from YET...


----------



## avarier (Jul 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really want some YET products, and the deals are cheap! Its just that shipping though,  and I don't want to spend 70$.... Only want about 4 products from YET...


me too.. but the shipping makes it not even a good deal.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

avarier said:


> me too.. but the shipping makes it not even a good deal.


Yea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's what's holding me back.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like milk, whole grain, and oriental medicine are back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

New Superbox up. Daily dose of beauty. was looking at site and updated

http://us.memebox.com/superbox


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like milk, whole grain, and oriental medicine are back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


UGH! Aren't these three boxes that everyone liked? Or was it just the Milk? I can't keep them all straight any more!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> UGH! Aren't these three boxes that everyone liked? Or was it just the Milk? I can't keep them all straight any more!


i loved all three


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 16, 2014)

Im going to run to my mail office before work and pick up my birhtday box, yey!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really want the new box.. But I'm going to try to keep off it!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 16, 2014)

Got it! Dno what to think about the sugar scrub.. It says for body exfoliating use 2-4 cubes. And the whole bottle has 6 :S What the hell? A fullsize product thats only good for 1-3 uses??


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't want makeup!! Daily Dose of Beauty looks makeup centric, but who knows???  pictures can lie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got it! Dno what to think about the sugar scrub.. It says for body exfoliating use 2-4 cubes. And the whole bottle has 6 :S What the hell? A fullsize product thats only good for 1-3 uses??


That is, alas, how many come in the tube...but I think that it is actually sold in a set, not just one tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.skinsoulbeauty.com/sub0/sub0.html?mode=view&amp;idx=26

that said, their website does say you can use this on your face, and that is one cube.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is, alas, how many come in the tube...but I think that it is actually sold in a set, not just one tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.skinsoulbeauty.com/sub0/sub0.html?mode=view&amp;idx=26
> 
> that said, their website does say you can use this on your face, and that is one cube.


Thats what I think too. It really looks like it from that website.. Really shady to write fullsize then, if it's not.. I wouldn't have purchased that item for close to 25$ if I were going to use it maximum twice for my body. I don't like sugar scrubs on my face, I find them too harsh. So will only try it for my body which equals two uses from their description.. Really such a bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thats what I think too. It really looks like it from that website.. Really shady to write fullsize then, if it's not.. I wouldn't have purchased that item for close to 25$ if I were going to use it maximum twice for my body. I don't like sugar scrubs on my face, I find them too harsh. So will only try it for my body which equals two uses from their description.. Really such a bummer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah...I will just use these on my arms and get more uses out of them.  I have huge tubs of scrubs that I can use for other body parts....

How is the size on the face powder?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone ordering the daily dose sb?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I also don't understand why they broke up the hand cream set - I would have rather gotten the chamomile hand cream than the rose one!   Maybe the chamomile is in our herbal box??  That would be great!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone ordering the daily dose sb?


no, I am holding strong.  The description is too vague on whether this is a makeup or skincare or both box.  The picture looks like it is makeup centric and I already have the F/W color box coming to me.

also, I have the K-spa and OMG box - and some of those descriptions sound like it is similar to those.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone else in Europe who still has not received their Oriental Medicine box? Stiil waiting for mine...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

Well trymemebox officially does not work. Looks like I will be taking a break from buying any more boxes after that discount code lol. I was already planning on haulting anymore purchases and this just put the needle in the coffin lol.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

BelleBeryl said:


> Anyone else in Europe who still has not received their Oriental Medicine box? Stiil waiting for mine...


i have. my milk was sent standard same day and came after 5 days


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah...I will just use these on my arms and get more uses out of them.  I have huge tubs of scrubs that I can use for other body parts....
> 
> How is the size on the face powder?


It's 70 grams for the powder wash. If it's anything like the Missha green tea powder wash you need a small amount every wash so it last's quite a while. 

Hm, yea. They could've given us the chamomille one. LOVE chamomille products in general.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Well trymemebox officially does not work. Looks like I will be taking a break from buying any more boxes after that discount code lol. I was already planning on haulting anymore purchases and this just put the needle in the coffin lol.


Me too. Was already having a hard time justifying buying boxes since I purchase way to many. That just gives me another reason not to buy!


----------



## yunii (Jul 16, 2014)

Just ordered oriental medicine. It is the only one from the 3 that I didn't order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Well trymemebox officially does not work. Looks like I will be taking a break from buying any more boxes after that discount code lol. I was already planning on haulting anymore purchases and this just put the needle in the coffin lol.


it was a GREAT run while it lasted!! lol

I will miss that trymeme one - but they let us have it for 8 additional days - it was supposed to expire on the 8th.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

yunii said:


> Just ordered oriental medicine. It is the only one from the 3 that I didn't order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine is supposed to come today!!  It is at my post office right now.  So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I was getting it last week with my milk &amp; whole grains, but they shipped it separately.  

I really want to try out that CC cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine is supposed to come today!!  It is at my post office right now.  So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought I was getting it last week with my milk &amp; whole grains, but they shipped it separately.
> 
> I really want to try out that CC cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Talking about CC Cream. I am using the RECIPE Vita Capsule CC Cream from nakedbox #21 and I really like it...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

i got my burst of color box today.... oh dear


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i got my burst of color box today.... oh dear


is that a bad "oh dear" or a good "oh dear"?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is that a bad "oh dear" or a good "oh dear"?


 I haven't even received mine yet and it looks bad.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is that a bad "oh dear" or a good "oh dear"?


i i really dislike it


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

that is why I have stayed away from makeup boxes. I am taking a gamble with the F/W color box, but all others, I just shake my head and say no!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is why I have stayed away from makeup boxes. I am taking a gamble with the F/W color box, but all others, I just shake my head and say no!


the first one was great.... this one grrrrr


----------



## Jane George (Jul 16, 2014)

burst of color vid up

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-3


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, no.  I must resist the Milk box!!

I did the 2014 Koreas Most Wanted and that is the only make up box I will buy.  I have not been impressed with the make up Memebox has to offer.  The eyeshadows in the colorboxes were apparently very cheap (I didnt get one, so that's hearsay).  And there are so few brands.  And there's so much really great skincare that I'd rather spend my money on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should say I don't include the BB and CC creams in my definition of make up.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 16, 2014)

I gave in to the siren song of the Milk box. I really think I need to quit reading this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I do think I'll use everything in there!


----------



## yunii (Jul 16, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I gave in to the siren song of the Milk box. I really think I need to quit reading this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I do think I'll use everything in there!


You will love that box.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

that donkey steam cream is a winner in the milk box!!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

I've always wondered what's the "steam" part of steam cream? Is it a lighter texture?


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 16, 2014)

Just in case anyone needs to be further enabled, Milk, Whole Grains, and Oriental Medicine are still giving 5 Memepoints each.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

@flushblush  I found this when I was researching what a steam cream is







Also, you get FIVE memepoints per box - milk, whole grains and oriental medicine!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is why I have stayed away from makeup boxes. I am taking a gamble with the F/W color box, but all others, I just shake my head and say no!


right there with you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no more makeup, also it's way to hot to wear to much


----------



## EmiB (Jul 16, 2014)

I just ordered the Whole grain box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and also got 5 points! They also added the Milk and Oriental Medicine. I don't know if somebody mentioned previously. So if you missed to get them now is your chance.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 16, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I just ordered the Whole grain box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and also got 5 points! They also added the Milk and Oriental Medicine. I don't know if somebody mentioned previously. So if you missed to get them now is your chance.


That's what I did as well! I had 9 points in my account, and used an affiliate code for $5 off, and got 5 points back for purchasing. That was almost as good as using a Trymeme code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

That is what Memebox should do - offer some points ~ 3 ~ for purchasing boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is what Memebox should do - offer some points ~ 3 ~ for purchasing boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL that will enable us even more.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 16, 2014)

Yay...just got the Milk box. I already have the Whole Grains and Oriental Medicine.

So happy!

Question for those who already have the Milk box...how does the body lotion smell?

What does it smell like?

I saw a review where the person really disliked the fragrance...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL that will enable us even more.


yep, that is the point!! I mean, it is a win-win for memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Yay...just got the Milk box. I already have the Whole Grains and Oriental Medicine.
> 
> So happy!
> 
> ...


I didn't notice a strong scent with the lotion.  It was very light, honey-ish powdery -  at least that is what it smelled like to me.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 16, 2014)

Did anyone order the skincare edition, supposed to be shipped out on the 18th? wonder what will be in it...


----------



## flushblush (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope it's okay to share this here, but R29 has been writing about Korean beauty now and again, and they did a tutorial today on a Korean no-makeup makeup, dewy skin look, and I thought some of you would be interested: http://www.refinery29.com/asian-beauty-tips?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=editorial&amp;utm_content=everywhere&amp;utm_campaign=140716-korean-skin-care-secrets#slide

I thought the part about mixing some essence or serum into your BB cream was really intriguing!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Did anyone order the skincare edition, supposed to be shipped out on the 18th? wonder what will be in it...


Yup! Hope something goods in it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I hope it's okay to share this here, but R29 has been writing about Korean beauty now and again, and they did a tutorial today on a Korean no-makeup makeup, dewy skin look, and I thought some of you would be interested: http://www.refinery29.com/asian-beauty-tips?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=editorial&amp;utm_content=everywhere&amp;utm_campaign=140716-korean-skin-care-secrets#slide
> 
> I thought the part about mixing some essence or serum into your BB cream was really intriguing!


I wish I was pretty enough to do a no-makeup makeup - when I try it, people ask me if I am ill!!  I turn into some colorless thing....

but I love the idea of mixing serums into my foundation (I don't do BB cream - too dewy for me!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I hope it's okay to share this here, but R29 has been writing about Korean beauty now and again, and they did a tutorial today on a Korean no-makeup makeup, dewy skin look, and I thought some of you would be interested: http://www.refinery29.com/asian-beauty-tips?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=editorial&amp;utm_content=everywhere&amp;utm_campaign=140716-korean-skin-care-secrets#slide
> 
> I thought the part about mixing some essence or serum into your BB cream was really intriguing!


Interesting article! Thank you


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't notice a strong scent with the lotion.  It was very light, honey-ish powdery -  at least that is what it smelled like to me.


Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

spoilers for dermo2, vitamin, fermented 2 and pore care 3



Spoiler



isn't the dran wonder serum in the oriental medicine box?

is this a different one?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers for dermo2, vitamin, fermented 2 and pore care 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really love the first 3 spoilers (because I'jm getting those boxes) I think the socond one is from the same brand... not sure thou.

Did you got any of these boxes?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh btw @biancardi you can check a part of my garden, it's online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

this one is about the last and best of spring and tomorrow the best and first of summer and after that all I've planted today and yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 16, 2014)

Oooh, pore care 3 spoiler is interesting!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I really love the first 3 spoilers (because I'jm getting those boxes) I think the socond one is from the same brand... not sure thou.
> 
> Did you got any of these boxes?


I got the ferm 2, pore 3 and vitamin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh btw @biancardi you can check a part of my garden, it's online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> this one is about the last and best of spring and tomorrow the best and first of summer and after that all I've planted today and yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


those are beautiful pics!! I am off to comment on your blog - just lovely!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> those are beautiful pics!! I am off to comment on your blog - just lovely!


Thank you! and I've read your comment and answered  of course  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 16, 2014)

I really am debating between the daily dose of beauty and no makeup box. If they were a value set I'd have no choice but to buy it! I guess it's good the trymembox code stopped working.. I would've bought too many boxes today xD


----------



## avarier (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm not feeling good and have nothing better to do.. so I made a list of blogger $5 off codes.

**Blogger discount codes were deleted as posting them violates MakeupTalk's ToS.**


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 16, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Just in case anyone needs to be further enabled, Milk, Whole Grains, and Oriental Medicine are still giving 5 Memepoints each.


Like I really needed any help...but that's what ultimately pushed me over the edge and convinced me that I "needed" them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers for dermo2, vitamin, fermented 2 and pore care 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these spoilers, especially the Fermented. This is the second one for that box isn't it? I keep joking around with my mother-in-law that with all these boxes coming I'm going to have to give her some snail cream. She finds the snail thing rather amusing.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 16, 2014)

avarier said:


> I really am debating between the daily dose of beauty and no makeup box. If they were a value set I'd have no choice but to buy it! I guess it's good the trymembox code stopped working.. I would've bought too many boxes today xD


I had already ordered the No Makeup box because I wear very little makeup anyway but not really interested in Daily Dose. Maybe because I can't figure out exactly what they're doing with it? Just seems kind of random.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2014)

Are "blogger" codes the same as affiliate codes?  If so, then they are not allowed to be posted.  LMK


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 16, 2014)

Director said:


> Are "blogger" codes the same as affiliate codes?  If so, then they are not allowed to be posted.  LMK


@@Director -  Yes, they are.  I removed them.


----------



## Babs28 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I just wanted to remind everyone that posting blogger codes are against MakeupTalk's Terms of Service.  The only codes that are allowed to be posted are "universal" discount codes that are issued by Memebox to the general public for use. 

Thanks!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think they've made a mistake and restocked the old bundle instead of the new. They've changed it really quick and now the new one is restocked and the old one sold out. I wonder if they'll send you the old one if you've managed to pay for it. They should, I hope you'll get it!


You were spot on about this -- they sent me an email this morning that it was a stocking error, they had refunded my account and wanted to make it up to me with some Memepoints. I thought that was nice.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2014)

If they are regular memebox discount coupon codes and are not affiliate codes, those are fine to post. Carry on memeboxers! B)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

I have to say, I am loving the CC Cream by Hanhui from the Oriental Medicine box. It is scary at first,cause it is SO WHITE...but it does a great job matching on my skin tone.


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 16, 2014)

I got my first Memebox today! I got the Whole Grains box and I love it! Now I see what all the fuss is about. Now to decide whether to jump on the Milk box while it's back in stock . . . .


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I got my first Memebox today! I got the Whole Grains box and I love it! Now I see what all the fuss is about. Now to decide whether to jump on the Milk box while it's back in stock . . . .


you need the milk with your grains!! lol

Seriously, I think those two boxes complement each other nicely. Plus you get 5 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 16, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I got my first Memebox today! I got the Whole Grains box and I love it! Now I see what all the fuss is about. Now to decide whether to jump on the Milk box while it's back in stock . . . .


Not to add pressure to your decision, but I just checked the quantity, and there are only 2 Milk boxes left!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you need the milk with your grains!! lolSeriously, I think those two boxes complement each other nicely. Plus you get 5 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  


Andi B said:


> Not to add pressure to your decision, but I just checked the quantity, and there are only 2 Milk boxes left!


Officially enabled! Milk box, come to mama!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 16, 2014)

I was so excited to see the milk box restocked early this morning, especially after the disappointment of my order with the erroneously restocked older scentboxes being cancelled! Memebox may make me a morning person yet!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 16, 2014)

BTW, it was like Memebox Christmas at my house today! I came home to the following boxes:

Whole Grain

From Nature Superbox

Global #9

Luckybox #1

I've already tried and LOVE the Gokmul cleanser (glob.9), Bounce Cheese Cream (lucky 1), and the walnut foot scrub (wg).

Oh, and Memebox, I REALLY love you when you bundle my boxes and upgrade me to express shipping!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you need the milk with your grains!! lol
> 
> Seriously, I think those two boxes complement each other nicely. Plus you get 5 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


biancardi, you are a memepusher! Not that I needed too big a push. Now I have the Whole Grain box to go with my Milk. It's probably time for me to go to bed before I spend more.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

Andi B said:


> BTW, it was like Memebox Christmas at my house today! I came home to the following boxes:
> 
> Whole Grain
> 
> ...


That Gokmul cleanser is SO amazing.  I love that stuff.  I had swapped for it on another site and then when global 9 came back in stock, I ordered  it JUST for that cleanser!  It is so good. I will be hoarding my Gokmul for a while....

I am saving some of my scrubs for my vacation in september.  I am going home to visit my family, so I plan on bringing some of my facial sheet masks and one-time use scrubs and having a spa party with my mom and nieces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That Gokmul cleanser is SO amazing.  I love that stuff.  I had swapped for it on another site and then when global 9 came back in stock, I ordered  it JUST for that cleanser!  It is so good. I will be hoarding my Gokmul for a while


Yeah, the reviews I read about the Gokmul (including one of your posts) made me add #9 to my wishlist, and I couldn't believe it when I saw it was restocked! The shampoo smells amazing too, so those two items alone are worth way more to me than I paid for the box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

I just got the happiest of all happy texts today...that's right DHL!

It looks like my Snail 2 and Anti-Aging 2 boxes will be arriving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edited to add this:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

Is your Snail 2 arriving tomorrow? But mine doesnt get shipped until tomorrow. Are you sure that its that one? Nice!


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 17, 2014)

Finally my Oriental Medicine was delivered today, I used the handcream and the wonder serum both are very good products. Thinking of re-buying the same box.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

Two of my boxes were updated to express shipping--Snail 2 and ?????  I got the e-mail after I got to work, so we will see if my e-mail to DHL or the standing order to leave my packages at my door without a signature will work.  If not I will have to wait until tomorrow!      Mama needs her snails!!!!


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi is there any thread for Affiliates?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Hi is there any thread for Affiliates?


no, there is no promotion for affiliates....


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, there is no promotion for affiliates....


I would like to talk with people who are in affiliate program about some issues...I found issuse thread so I wrote there about my problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Is your Snail 2 arriving tomorrow? But mine doesnt get shipped until tomorrow. Are you sure that its that one? Nice!


I am pretty certain that is it since it shipped on the 16th. (which would have been the 15th in the states, Korea is a day ahead).  And it should be arriving TODAY according to the tracking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Two of my boxes were updated to express shipping--Snail 2 and ?????  I got the e-mail after I got to work, so we will see if my e-mail to DHL or the standing order to leave my packages at my door without a signature will work.  If not I will have to wait until tomorrow!      Mama needs her snails!!!!


YES!!!! My on file signature worked and Snail 2 and Oil and Trouble 3 are waiting for me!!!!  Is it time to go home yet????


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

I think the VIP points expire tomorrow and I still have not decided what to get!  Thinking maybe Korea's Most Wanted?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I think the VIP points expire tomorrow and I still have not decided what to get!  Thinking maybe Korea's Most Wanted?


Whole Grain box is still available and it's fab!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Memebox Office Essentials, Memebox Travel Kit  and  Hair &amp;Body #2 is restocked.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Whole Grain box is still available and it's fab!


Got it!  That seems to be my biggest problem--I already have so much coming, but I have a code, and points!  :lol:   I almost always miss restocks because they happen while I am asleep and nothing, not even sub boxes, disturbs my sleep!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Got it!  That seems to be my biggest problem--I already have so much coming, but I have a code, and points!  :lol:   I almost always miss restocks because they happen while I am asleep and nothing, not even sub boxes, disturbs my sleep!


Did you order the pomegranate? I keep circling around that box wondering if it will be a sleeper hit like Aloe.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you order the pomegranate? I keep circling around that box wondering if it will be a sleeper hit like Aloe.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope it is.


----------



## yunii (Jul 17, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> YES!!!! My on file signature worked and Snail 2 and Oil and Trouble 3 are waiting for me!!!!  Is it time to go home yet????


Pictures please!!!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

yunii said:


> Pictures please!!!


Tomorrow if no one beats me to it--no computer access at home and I am over my data limit.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you order the pomegranate? I keep circling around that box wondering if it will be a sleeper hit like Aloe.


I have that one too and am excited--wondering if the pomegranate breast cream in the memeshop will be in there?  Not what I am looking for, but I am hoping for a great serum.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

If they don't come out with a great box tomorrow, I am debating on whether getting another box ~ dermo 2 or  SN-T Goddess Cream Jumbo &amp; Cocoon Pore Tightening Pack - that has free shipping + 3 memepoints...I have those 5 VIP points that I haven't used yet

I am really leaning towards the SN-T + Cocoon Pore.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

And it looks like Pomegranate has SOLD OUT.

Question, when you put something in your wishlist, do you get notified of a restock?


----------



## flushblush (Jul 17, 2014)

New At Home box spoiler:



Spoiler



http://img-g-web.memebox.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/o/s/oseque_silk_foot_peeling.jpg
OSEQUE Silk Foot Peeling
Full size product: 70g, ($42)

Relax and take the time to care for tired and exhausted feet with this easy-to-use Silk Foot Peeling! The jelly-like texture and nutrition-rich formula works to rid feet of calluses and nourish and moisturize cracked and dry feet.



Little jealous of this one, sounds good!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 17, 2014)

Couldn't figure out how to upload a photo from my computer; could only do the link. This didn't use to be a problem, hm.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 17, 2014)

flushblush said:


> New At Home box spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoiler! It sounds interesting! I'm looking forward to this box! I'm glad I got it with the cooling care.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If they don't come out with a great box tomorrow, I am debating on whether getting another box ~ dermo 2 or  SN-T Goddess Cream Jumbo &amp; Cocoon Pore Tightening Pack - that has free shipping + 3 memepoints...I have those 5 VIP points that I haven't used yet
> 
> I am really leaning towards the SN-T + Cocoon Pore.


the SN-T Cream is pretty darn amazing! If you've not tried it, I'd suggest getting it. It's my favorite cream!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 17, 2014)

I just posted the list of contents for Snail Box 2 and Anti-Aging 2 in the Superbox Spoiler thread.......!!!!!


----------



## avarier (Jul 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question, when you put something in your wishlist, do you get notified of a restock?


I'm also wondering what is the purpose of the wishlist?


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 17, 2014)

Uh oh, another cover up by memebox. I didn't get the 3 points which were part of an affiliate deal for the derma 2 box which I purchased, I emailed memebox about this. Only to get the normal link to derma 2 box, saying that there are currently no other deals for me to receive the 3 points.....


----------



## Andi B (Jul 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm also wondering what is the purpose of the wishlist?


I just use the wishlist as an easy way to "stalk" sold out boxes I want. Instead of having to look in several places, I can just check my wishlist a couple of times a day to see if any of them have been restocked! I've never received a restock notice based on my wishlist, though...just the mass emails they send to everyone. I usually notice that the boxes are restocked on my wishlist hours before they post it on facebook or send an email.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think my lust for Memebox's are dwindling lol


----------



## avarier (Jul 17, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just use the wishlist as an easy way to "stalk" sold out boxes I want. Instead of having to look in several places, I can just check my wishlist a couple of times a day to see if any of them have been restocked! I've never received a restock notice based on my wishlist, though...just the mass emails they send to everyone. I usually notice that the boxes are restocked on my wishlist hours before they post it on facebook or send an email.


Ooh okay. That's a good idea!


----------



## avarier (Jul 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think my lust for Memebox's are dwindling lol


Nah.. hopefully another awesome promo code comes up soon and your lust will be revived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> Nah.. hopefully another awesome promo code comes up soon and your lust will be revived!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol


----------



## Geek (Jul 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Couldn't figure out how to upload a photo from my computer; could only do the link. This didn't use to be a problem, hm.


@@flushblush Make you sure you see [How to] insert an image into a post

Also take a look at our F.A.Q.


----------



## Nina Chau (Jul 18, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Uh oh, another cover up by memebox. I didn't get the 3 points which were part of an affiliate deal for the derma 2 box which I purchased, I emailed memebox about this. Only to get the normal link to derma 2 box, saying that there are currently no other deals for me to receive the 3 points.....


I had this problem too when I bought the Vitamin Box. I bought it with the Referral Only link and even the invoice shows "Ref Deal". When I emailed them, the initially told me that there was no such point back. I emailed them back, sending them the link I used. They said sorry and it must have been a technical error during my purchase. Gave me the 3 points right away.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 18, 2014)

lips and eyes

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2

neither interest me


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lips and eyes
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2
> 
> neither interest me


yeah. I saw that. Same here....these are easy to pass up.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 18, 2014)

not for me looked at the email and went no,


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

I am totally interested! :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 18, 2014)

Tbh I am after a few select boxes atm like cherry blossom, bath box or dear by Enprani


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

Payday is tomorrow and I'm eyeing that daily dose box.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I am after a few select boxes atm like cherry blossom, bath box or dear by Enprani


Dear By Enprani would sell out immediately.  They really should get on that.


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Payday is tomorrow and I'm eyeing that daily dose box.


dang I forgot I was eyeing that too.. the choices I have to make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Dear By Enprani would sell out immediately.  They really should get on that.


What is this? I've heard it mentioned a few times. (I'm newer to the memestuff)


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> What is this? I've heard it mentioned a few times. (I'm newer to the memestuff)


That is the name of a brand. Perhaps you'd heard of the infamous "bounce cheese cream"?  Their products have been recieved well by memeboxers.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 18, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Dear By Enprani would sell out immediately.  They really should get on that.


they made the bounce cheese cream and the booskin... amazing products


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> That is the name of a brand. Perhaps you'd heard of the infamous "bounce cheese cream"?  Their products have been recieved well by memeboxers.


OH yes, I have seen that asked for a billion times! It must be a good brand!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 18, 2014)

That lip box is enticing me with it's siren song, I'm a recent lip product addict. I want all the colors!


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

I think I am going to stay away from the lips and eyes box... I only hear good stuff about skincare and not really the cosmetics (the brands that they have anyway in their store).

I am still debating the no makeup box because it sounds like it aims to make your skin look pretty and natural, but I hate not knowing if the cc cream is going to work for me being so fair skinned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 18, 2014)

i kinda asked for an eye treatment box (just skincare with eye masks, eye creams etc), but i'm not really interested in the makeup stuff that it comes with...hmmm


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

I  am interested in the eye box but I hate false eyelashes and I'm worried those might be in there. I really want eye creams, concealer, mascara and eyeliner though...hmmm. What to do?? Then there's the new scent trio. Dang it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I am getting the eyes one.  My eyes are the area that I am concerned about with wrinkles - oh wait - laugh lines - lol - and I hope this box has nice selection of eye care products.

the makeup - meh.  We shall see - but I have some memepoints burning in my wallet...


----------



## athy (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am getting the eyes one.  My eyes are the area that I am concerned about with wrinkles - oh wait - laugh lines - lol - and I hope this box has nice selection of eye care products.
> 
> the makeup - meh.  We shall see - but I have some memepoints burning in my wallet...


My eye laughlines are terrible too!

And I don't have a solid eye cream in my skincare regime yet :L

Having said that, I don't want to risk getting more eyeliner or mascara or lashes...

*sigh* Still undecided if I want either of the new releases...

I'd like to try lots of new lip colours but they have generally have been very safe with the lip colours xD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

athy said:


> My eye laughlines are terrible too!
> 
> And I don't have a solid eye cream in my skincare regime yet :L
> 
> ...


I actually am fine with getting more eyeliners.  Mascara and lashes - meh.  But if it is eye treatments and some eyeliners &amp; a shadow collection, I can put up with the mascara and falsies...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i kinda asked for an eye treatment box (just skincare with eye masks, eye creams etc), but i'm not really interested in the makeup stuff that it comes with...hmmm


same here, but I decided since monday without purchasing a new box - I had to get one!! hahaha


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

I asked for both of these and now I feel like I MUST purchase them, but...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I asked for both of these and now I feel like I MUST purchase them, but...


I can only hope that the description is correct on the eye box.  I am still seething over the herbal box issue.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I can only hope that the description is correct on the eye box.  I am still seething over the herbal box issue.


Hmm yea.. Is it just me or is no codes whatsoever working? Tried the WAOT code without luck, and then affilate codes. But no one works? I'm not buying it for 32$ however. I want atleast 5$ of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Made it work on another account. Really weird it wouldnt work on my main. ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have 10$ memepoints from whole grain box + affiliate code, so 16.99$ ain't too bad..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I have 10$ memepoints from whole grain box + affiliate code, so 16.99$ ain't too bad..


Not at all! I have only the possibility of using one $4 coupon so it will be 27.99..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Not at all! I have only the possibility of using one $4 coupon so it will be 27.99..


I really miss that 15$ code LOL


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 18, 2014)

Just bought the lip box! Thrilled to see it--I love Korean lip stains and the staying power of some of the glosses that are more like gloss stains. I have not loved many Korean makeup products, but I think their lip products are a lot better than their eyeshadows etc.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really miss that 15$ code LOL


Yea... Good days are over *cries*


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Purchased the all about eyes box, contemplating the lip box, because I know there could possibly be SHEER lip glosses in it, or sheer light lip stains which I don't like.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

Placed a small order on roseroseshop. Ordered skinfood base + top coat and holika holika top+base coat. These are amazing. Tried them all before and needed new ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

When ordering from korea they don't mash our nail orderes. Our customs are messed up. Haha


----------



## stawbewii (Jul 18, 2014)

Wasn't going to purchase anything..seeing i didn't have any codes or points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But ended up buying the eye box and lip box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got the email from Memebox about the "out of stock" items from Free from oil &amp; troubles #3 - The whole reason why I purchased that box, was for those items that are NOW out of stock, not happy, will have to cancel now. Does anyone know if I get my memepoints back from cancelling?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Got the email from Memebox about the "out of stock" items from Free from oil &amp; troubles #3 - The whole reason why I purchased that box, was for those items that are NOW out of stock, not happy, will have to cancel now. Does anyone know if I get my memepoints back from cancelling?


Luxxy, are you just getting this email now?  Did you purchase it in a value set? I am concerned, because my box shipped out last wednesday (7/16) and I did not receive any email on this...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Luxxy, are you just getting this email now?  Did you purchase it in a value set? I am concerned, because my box shipped out last wednesday (7/16) and I did not receive any email on this...


I  received the email today, and just read it now  and why the heck are they emailing me about this TODAY (18th) when it was suppose to ship on the 16th, and they would have had it "processing" right after I purchased it on the 1st of July, and would have known that they would have been out of stock .I didn't order the value set, just the one box. This really ticks me off. Do they refund the memepoints back? I'm mad , and annoyed, because they probably wont get my CANCEL THIS *(y(^@*[email protected]*w ORDER email for another week.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

they should refund them if they were not the special ones that were set to expire.    Since my box shipped out already, I am hoping that it has its contents...Did your box ship out yet?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they should refund them if they were not the special ones that were set to expire.    Since my box shipped out already, I am hoping that it has its contents...Did your box ship out yet?


No it didn't. It was suppose to on the 16th.... yet I get an email today about out stock crap.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

Wow yet again this happens without letting you guys know intime for cancel.. How many times has this happened now? Green tea, office essentials, now free from oil and trouble..??


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No it didn't. It was suppose to on the 16th.... yet I get an email today about out stock crap.


I am so sorry....

These things are not looking good for memebox. 

First the Office (Offensive) Essentials mess, now the herbal box mess (rose and jasmine = flowers, not HERBS) and free from oil &amp; troubles late shipping + out of stock items.  

They should also be giving you more memepoints for the delay in shipping if you choose to keep the box


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Wow yet again this happens without letting you guys know intime for cancel.. How many times has this happened now? Green tea, office essentials, now free from oil and trouble..??


I know right, its habitual.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Wow yet again this happens without letting you guys know intime for cancel.. How many times has this happened now? Green tea, office essentials, now free from oil and trouble..??


green tea - they actually alerted it us in advance - a couple of weeks in advance. 

The herbal is horrible too - they put in rose and jasmine products and left out peppermint and tea tree oil!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so sorry....
> 
> These things are not looking good for memebox.
> 
> ...


Lol its quite the disappointment I'm sure we've all seen way too often.


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

I placed a $100 worth of Snail Bee thingy order last night. Hopefully it will be good....since I read so many good reviews on it. I hate it when I am stressed, I ended up shopping more than needed. I recently sold my house and the buyers are like making false accusations here and there. On Tuesday, they asked for $1k for a missing document, On Wednesday, they accused me of not giving them a key from garage to the house (even though it is the same key as their front door). Last night, I got a letter from their lawyer saying I removed a light on top of my countertop (Never had one to start with), and changed my kitchen faucet (like I have the time for that).*Sigh* So each time I ended up buying stuffs to cheer myself from the stresses that they are causing.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 18, 2014)

Gosh, all these memeproblems are making me worried about the Cacao box that's supposed to ship out today. I know it's early in the day, but there's no tracking either in my email or on the website yet. I'm really looking forward to the spoiler, so I'm crossing my fingers as hard as I can!

I'm also hoping that Memebox is just experiencing some growing pains. All this false advertising/late shipping/out-of-stock business really isn't making them look good - it's in their best interest to figure this stuff out, and fast. I remember Golden Tote had a month or two of pretty serious problems when they had a growth spurt awhile ago, but they listened and learned and got things sorted out quickly, and now they're great as far as I know!

@, if you haven't already done so, I would specifically ask Memebox for my points back along with my refund in my cancellation email (if it were me). They owe it to you!


----------



## Plushy (Jul 18, 2014)

Quick question as i am getting a bit concerned about my birthday memebox. Anyone in the UK still has not received it? According to tracking it was released at Heathrow on Saturday 12/07 but i still havent seen the sign of it. It usually takes maximum 3 days after Heathrow release  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Quick question as i am getting a bit concerned about my birthday memebox. Anyone in the UK still has not received it? According to tracking it was released at Heathrow on Saturday 12/07 but i still havent seen the sign of it. It usually takes maximum 3 days after Heathrow release  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I received my Birthday Box yesterday and I live in Canada..... I think usually ladies in UK receives their memebox faster.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 18, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Quick question as i am getting a bit concerned about my birthday memebox. Anyone in the UK still has not received it? According to tracking it was released at Heathrow on Saturday 12/07 but i still havent seen the sign of it. It usually takes maximum 3 days after Heathrow release  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i didnt get that box but atm i am getting boxes 5 days after shipped. i also know lorna has hers as saw on her blog. i wouldnt panic yet though. could have gone on a detour


----------



## Plushy (Jul 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i didnt get that box but atm i am getting boxes 5 days after shipped. i also know lorna has hers as saw on her blog. i wouldnt panic yet though. could have gone on a detour


Yeah not a panic mode yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am just slightly worried. I usually get my boxes within a week and within 1-3 days after they are tracked in GB. Fingers crossed it will still arrive.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Gosh, all these memeproblems are making me worried about the Cacao box that's supposed to ship out today. I know it's early in the day, but there's no tracking either in my email or on the website yet. I'm really looking forward to the spoiler, so I'm crossing my fingers as hard as I can!
> 
> I'm also hoping that Memebox is just experiencing some growing pains. All this false advertising/late shipping/out-of-stock business really isn't making them look good - it's in their best interest to figure this stuff out, and fast. I remember Golden Tote had a month or two of pretty serious problems when they had a growth spurt awhile ago, but they listened and learned and got things sorted out quickly, and now they're great as far as I know!
> 
> @, if you haven't already done so, I would specifically ask Memebox for my points back along with my refund in my cancellation email (if it were me). They owe it to you!


you won't get any tracking until monday for something that is shipping out on fridays.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

At Home SB
tropical Scentbox
cooling care -
K beaut wrap up -Waterproof makeup -Mask edition 4 -K beaut Wrap up -Detox Care -Skincare -Superbox #37 -Superbox #32 -Mask editon 4 -Omg BoX-Travellers beauty kit -Hand &amp; Nail Care -Scent Sweetshop - Vitamin care -Pomegranete  -Foot care #2 -Global #16 -#28 all about eyes -brightening skincare -2014 f/w colors -girls night out -luckybox #9 -foot care #2 -Kstyle cosmetics -OMG Box -Floral box #4 -Kstyle Cosmetics -girls night out -Hair &amp; Body #3 -brightening skin care -Luckybox #8 -Kstyle cosmetics -Free from oil troubles 3 -SB 20- Superfood box -
Travellers beauty kit - 

Global #15 -
#20 Superfood box










Smile care #18
My cute wishlist #41 - Cleansing Kit #19 -Cleansing Kit #19 -My Cute Wishlist #41 -Luckybox #8 -Luckybox #8 -Superbox #36 pore care + Berry Bubble soap -Smile care #18 -Scentbox Sweetshop -Memebox #14 -
Coaco -

Zero Cosmetics

All about lips #49

Bubble pop

Burst Of color #2

Korea's Most Wanted

Memebox global #14

Memebox global 13#

So apparently I ordered duplicates.. I completely forgot I ordered that many duplicates..3 LB #8.... right...


----------



## flushblush (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you won't get any tracking until monday for something that is shipping out on fridays.


I had no idea, @@biancardi - thanks so much for the info! Still nervous though, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

@LuxxyLuxx  wow!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I had no idea, @@biancardi - thanks so much for the info! Still nervous though, lol.


me too!! I actually ordered a 2nd cacao box after I saw that spoiler!


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been asking about the lip box for forever, but now I don't know if I even want to bother. Still irritated about the Burst of Color 2 box. I love the Korean lip products I have tried... but they're by brands like Etude House, Peri pera, Tony Moly... I didn't care for the lip product in the Makeup box I got. I'd almost rather make an order from the brands I love than buy the box and get brands like Cheek Room and Hope Girl.


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> At Home SB
> tropical Scentbox
> cooling care -
> K beaut wrap up -Waterproof makeup -Mask edition 4 -K beaut Wrap up -Detox Care -Skincare -Superbox #37 -Superbox #32 -Mask editon 4 -Omg BoX-Travellers beauty kit -Hand &amp; Nail Care -Scent Sweetshop - Vitamin care -Pomegranete  -Foot care #2 -Global #16 -#28 all about eyes -brightening skincare -2014 f/w colors -girls night out -luckybox #9 -foot care #2 -Kstyle cosmetics -OMG Box -Floral box #4 -Kstyle Cosmetics -girls night out -Hair &amp; Body #3 -brightening skin care -Luckybox #8 -Kstyle cosmetics -Free from oil troubles 3 -SB 20- Superfood box -
> ...


LOL, I wish you live in Toronto. Then we can do a trade .... you must have so many products


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL, I wish you live in Toronto. Then we can do a trade .... you must have so many products


4 hour drive LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Skincare, mask edition #4 &amp; travellers is restocked.


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> I've been asking about the lip box for forever, but now I don't know if I even want to bother. Still irritated about the Burst of Color 2 box. I love the Korean lip products I have tried... but they're by brands like Etude House, Peri pera, Tony Moly... I didn't care for the lip product in the Makeup box I got. I'd almost rather make an order from the brands I love than buy the box and get brands like Cheek Room and Hope Girl.


I keep asking for a lip box too and I don't think I'm going to be happy with meme brands.. I wish they had more popular items.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

But seeing the Skinfood item in herbal box made me hopeful. Maybe we will see it more often now? Been praying for some skinfood for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, who else think we might get the bee venom benton series in the OMG box? It's not an OMG item to me, but I just have this weird feeling they'll add it.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> But seeing the Skinfood item in herbal box made me hopeful. Maybe we will see it more often now? Been praying for some skinfood for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Btw, who else think we might get the bee venom benton series in the OMG box? It's not an OMG item to me, but I just have this weird feeling they'll add it.


I got excited over the Skinfood item too!  That item probably completely changed my initial impression of that box as well...give me at least one good quality, widely-recognized product, and I'm happy! 

I am also hoping to see some of those Benton products in future boxes.  I just recently tried a sample of their Aloe &amp; BHA toner and I really liked it...as good as the Aloe box is, I would have really gotten excited if that toner had been included.  I'd love to try the Snail Bee Steam Cream!


----------



## catyz (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I placed a $100 worth of Snail Bee thingy order last night. Hopefully it will be good....since I read so many good reviews on it. I hate it when I am stressed, I ended up shopping more than needed. I recently sold my house and the buyers are like making false accusations here and there. On Tuesday, they asked for $1k for a missing document, On Wednesday, they accused me of not giving them a key from garage to the house (even though it is the same key as their front door). Last night, I got a letter from their lawyer saying I removed a light on top of my countertop (Never had one to start with), and changed my kitchen faucet (like I have the time for that).*Sigh* So each time I ended up buying stuffs to cheer myself from the stresses that they are causing.


aww, I know how you feel @Yunii. I was pretty stressed out in May and I ended up spending over $700 on memebox and memeshop...BUT I love almost everything I got from them so it's all good. Now I've just stopped buying, only the boxes that I really want and needed, which isn't many.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope your house situation gets better soon!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I placed a $100 worth of Snail Bee thingy order last night. Hopefully it will be good....since I read so many good reviews on it. I hate it when I am stressed, I ended up shopping more than needed. I recently sold my house and the buyers are like making false accusations here and there. On Tuesday, they asked for $1k for a missing document, On Wednesday, they accused me of not giving them a key from garage to the house (even though it is the same key as their front door). Last night, I got a letter from their lawyer saying I removed a light on top of my countertop (Never had one to start with), and changed my kitchen faucet (like I have the time for that).*Sigh* So each time I ended up buying stuffs to cheer myself from the stresses that they are causing.


OMG, that is scary. You're making me not want to sell my house now, lol. I really want to move away from this place (I hate Texas) and back up to Montana after I finish school, but it would involve selling my house. If I sell super cheap, do you think I'll have that problem? XD 

I feel so bad for you!

People can be so crazy.... I don't understand.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 18, 2014)

So, this is a really old box, but is anyone getting the cooling box? I'm thinking about ordering it- I get bad headaches and often want a cooling product to put on my arms to help me feel better. Not sure if I should get the box or just order some cooling products on their own.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, this is a really old box, but is anyone getting the cooling box? I'm thinking about ordering it- I get bad headaches and often want a cooling product to put on my arms to help me feel better. Not sure if I should get the box or just order some cooling products on their own.


Thats for sure one of the boxes Im most excited about! Really love cooling creams to cool myself or de-stress and have high hopes for the box!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the cooling box as well.  Am now debating in memeshop to get the cooling pore pack + steam pore pack + extra hair thingie.  I love that cooling pore pack. 

also, because I upset at the herbal box, I have in my cart - I love the propolis ampoule I got in my honey box - this isn't the same one, but it does have honey, orange, lime oils in it.  The tea tree mist is because I wanted a tea tree mist in the herbal box and they instead gave me a rose oil that I can use on my underwear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 Propolis Ampoule Bulk (100ml) Edit $19.00 $19.00 Remove item 

 Cooling Pore Pack + Steam Pore Pack + Bonus Hair Clinic-1 1EA Edit $28.00 $28.00 Remove item 

 Trouble Goodbye Set (Tea Tree Mist + Pink Powder)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

done!  Got my goodies - with free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that shipping gets ya every time.


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, this is a really old box, but is anyone getting the cooling box? I'm thinking about ordering it- I get bad headaches and often want a cooling product to put on my arms to help me feel better. Not sure if I should get the box or just order some cooling products on their own.


That's actually a really good idea.. I have migraines pretty often and it would be nice for some cooling stuff for body/face. Kinda wish I knew more about what was in the box though.. it's getting easy for me to resist boxes now without that code!


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> done!  Got my goodies - with free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> that shipping gets ya every time.


Did you get that set with the pink powder? If you did- let me know how it works! I've seen a couple of those pink powders by different brands and am very interested in trying them.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

yes, I did @@avarier

I actually am familiar with similar products here as I use for my stubborn acne - called Bye Bye Blemish - you can get it in rite aid or walgreens http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/bye-bye-blemish-drying-lotion-acne-treatment/ID=prod6037853-product

the grinif version "When skin is too slick or when more pressing problems start to pop up, this pink powder will diminish and remove it while you are asleep. Formulated with natural troubleshooters, including salicylic acid and calamine, this powder rapidly responds to problem."

bye bye blemish version: "Sulfur - 10 %Acne Treatment  Inactive Ingredients  Isopropyl Alcohol , Water (Aqua) , Zinc Oxide , Salicylic Acid , Camphor , Magnesium Aluminum Silicate , Iron Oxides (CI 77491)"

according to http://list.qoo10.sg/item/GRINIF-SUPER-DEAL-GRINIF-PINK-POWDER/410998516

the grinif doesn't contain sulfur, but lotus, green tea, citron, rosemary, aloe extracts, tea tree oil &amp; salicylic acid.  the pink powder is calamine. So, I am very interested to use this product and compare it to bye bye blemish (which is just the most awful name for a product!!)


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 18, 2014)

Just ordered Cooling Care box for my sister's bday.  I hope it's a good one.  She lives in California so I hope she will like it. I used that 5 Vip points before it expires today.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 18, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Yeah not a panic mode yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am just slightly worried. I usually get my boxes within a week and within 1-3 days after they are tracked in GB. Fingers crossed it will still arrive.


hi there yep i got mine like others ,what are you tracking it on, have you tried tracking via track it online here http://www.trackitonline.ru, i got mine express with 4 other boxes via dhl,is yours normal post or parcel force or royal mail, use all these to track it will then go through each local hub to you and can be picked up if not ,pop into the postoffice with the tracking number they can type it in and check if on detour,or at heathrow or on way back to korea,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 18, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> So, this is a really old box, but is anyone getting the cooling box? I'm thinking about ordering it- I get bad headaches and often want a cooling product to put on my arms to help me feel better. Not sure if I should get the box or just order some cooling products on their own.


yes i ordered and ordered another one as back up in a bundle the other day,that was my logic in the box for me and my son.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Btw, who else think we might get the bee venom benton series in the OMG box? It's not an OMG item to me, but I just have this weird feeling they'll add it.


I had the same thought about the Bee Venom when I saw it. it would be a perfect product for that box!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I have the same thought about the Bee Venom when I saw it. it would be a perfect product for that box!


Hope so. Although it's quite normal in Korea by now. Don't know if it's OMG worthy or not &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> done!  Got my goodies - with free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> that shipping gets ya every time.


I ordered the pink powder and tee tree mist  too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the cooling box as well.  Am now debating in memeshop to get the cooling pore pack + steam pore pack + extra hair thingie.  I love that cooling pore pack.
> 
> also, because I upset at the herbal box, I have in my cart - I love the propolis ampoule I got in my honey box - this isn't the same one, but it does have honey, orange, lime oils in it.  The tea tree mist is because I wanted a tea tree mist in the herbal box and they instead gave me a rose oil that I can use on my underwear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


The propolis of 100ml is amazing!!! just received it  few days ago. Its a slightly gelly ampoule that quickly changes into soft an watery kind of something and it makes your skin soooo super duper duper soft!!

also the pink powder is a big cool awesome bottle and you really have to let it be for a day to really let all the powder sink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haven't used it yet


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

going to do some memeshop shopping, anyone advices on musthaves?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I am a HUGE fan of the cooling pore pack.  I also was interested in the steam pore pack, because that is a warming mask and it is made of really interesting ingredients.   Plus you get a hair thingie mask for free.  I think that is a great deal for $28.00

@marjojojoleintje  did you get the honey box?  If you did, how does that propolis compare to the honey box one?  thanks!


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Reading all the posts about memebox, it is making wants to shop more


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> going to do some memeshop shopping, anyone advices on musthaves?


Also looking for (sheet) mask recommendations -- Preferably moisturizing or anti-aging. I read the mask thread but it wasn't terribly helpful, what are some of your favorites?


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm they r offering $10 points for those iope boxes. Tempting..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just received my Grinff Collection from Memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the cooling pore pack.  I also was interested in the steam pore pack, because that is a warming mask and it is made of really interesting ingredients.   Plus you get a hair thingie mask for free.  I think that is a great deal for $28.00
> 
> @marjojojoleintje  did you get the honey box?  If you did, how does that propolis compare to the honey box one?  thanks!


Hmm I don't know! I think the memeshop propolis ampoule is more cooling and the one from the honey box is needs time to be absorb i think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just received my Grinff Collection from Memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you happy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Have anyone try the Borntree Mineral Avenue Ampoule CC ?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Are you happy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea, I paid a good price for these babies.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

woops didn't finish a order in time! thought it was 5.50 am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

Are the Carestory Snail Mucin Filtrate 100 10ml 1+1 a ys or a no ?


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> woops didn't finish a order in time! thought it was 5.50 am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol shopping at 5am... U r funny


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> Lol shopping at 5am... U r funny


yeah I don't know xD it's 3.22 am here now so yeah it could be possible xD

Did got 2 magnetic nailpolish sets thou! they are the cheapest way to find out if it's cool (through ebay it's already 7,50 when buying the nailpolish and the magnet)

got the number 2 and 3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

I got some nice nailpolishes today from a few memebox swappers

etude why wine (this is great for fall - I love this color!)

a set of Alica nail polishes - one in a creamy pink called Cotton Candy and a fun glitter bomb in Road Cherry Blossom - this is going on my toe nails this weekend!!  I believe this was from superbox 5

I  mentioned these as the were from early memebox globals - this was before I knew what memebox was all about.  So, even no memebox for me today, I got these great nailpolishes in the post today and I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> OMG, that is scary. You're making me not want to sell my house now, lol. I really want to move away from this place (I hate Texas) and back up to Montana after I finish school, but it would involve selling my house. If I sell super cheap, do you think I'll have that problem? XD
> 
> I feel so bad for you!
> 
> People can be so crazy.... I don't understand.


Tonight at 8pm I got another stupid question from them. They ask what is the street name of their mailbox.... I wanted to say, same street name as the house?

If you are selling your house, remember to sell to a buyer that can think.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Also looking for (sheet) mask recommendations -- Preferably moisturizing or anti-aging. I read the mask thread but it wasn't terribly helpful, what are some of your favorites?


The Mask Box #4 has been restocked.

I just checked and they still have it available.

I would HIGHLY recommend getting a mask box. They give you a great variety of masks to try.

(and it's a good value) Plus it ships right away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> Tonight at 8pm I got another stupid question from them. They ask what is the street name of their mailbox.... I wanted to say, same street name as the house?
> 
> If you are selling your house, remember to sell to a buyer that can think.


You need to write this stuff down. And in a few months from now, when the house is sold and you are feeling happy, this will make a HILARIOUS story.

Meanwhile, remember, you can't control other people's actions, you can just control your reaction.

So I would suggest to go wash your face with a foaming cleanser, then gently exfoliate, spritz some toner or essence, put on a hydrating sheet mask and just don't care!!!!!!!


----------



## avarier (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> Tonight at 8pm I got another stupid question from them. They ask what is the street name of their mailbox.... I wanted to say, same street name as the house?
> 
> If you are selling your house, remember to sell to a buyer that can think.


I would have been really creative in giving my mailbox a street name :lol:


----------



## yunii (Jul 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You need to write this stuff down. And in a few months from now, when the house is sold and you are feeling happy, this will make a HILARIOUS story.
> 
> Meanwhile, remember, you can't control other people's actions, you can just control your reaction.
> 
> So I would suggest to go wash your face with a foaming cleanser, then gently exfoliate, spritz some toner or essence, put on a hydrating sheet mask and just don't care!!!!!!!


The house is sold and closed but the buyers still bugs me


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> The house is sold and closed but the buyers still bugs me


Ahh...so they can't back out right? It's a done deal?

If so I would use the "ignore" button on my phone a little more frequently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 19, 2014)

yunii said:


> Tonight at 8pm I got another stupid question from them. They ask what is the street name of their mailbox.... I wanted to say, same street name as the house?
> 
> If you are selling your house, remember to sell to a buyer that can think.





yunii said:


> The house is sold and closed but the buyers still bugs me


Did you use a agent for this sale??? If so direct any and all questions to them. I was a Realtor and this is beyond acceptable, I would have contacted their agent and let them know they need to handle this!


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 19, 2014)

Is anyone here getting the skin care or cacao box express? Can't wait to see a spoiler!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sorry if this has already been answered (too many pages to search thru) but do sold out boxes ever really come back? Do you actually get an email if the box comes back in stock and it's not a full restock?

I'm a member of shoemint, and for wait listing, it's only when it's a full restock do you ever get an email..

Thanks!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 19, 2014)

They do restock boxes on occasion and I know they announce it on Facebook. With regard to email, Ive never received one but perhaps the Affiliates do.


----------



## Lily V (Jul 19, 2014)

Is anyone else having problems getting the VIP $7 Shipping Charge Waive code  XYBC to work?  I have 2 boxes in my cart (at home superbox &amp; lips superbox), and it keeps telling me the code isnt vallid.  The email said the code is good for July, and it's still July last time I checked...  grrrrrrrr


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

Lily V said:


> Is anyone else having problems getting the VIP $7 Shipping Charge Waive code  XYBC to work?  I have 2 boxes in my cart (at home superbox &amp; lips superbox), and it keeps telling me the code isnt vallid.  The email said the code is good for July, and it's still July last time I checked...  grrrrrrrr


I had a hard time but it eventually worked.

I had to put 2 separate boxes in my cart for it to work though.

Didn't work w/ a bundle or just one box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> They do restock boxes on occasion and I know they announce it on Facebook. With regard to email, Ive never received one but perhaps the Affiliates do.


We don't. Usually a savvy Memebox stalker on here will notice restocks and let us know though.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you only have one box in your Wishlist? I've been trying to add multiple and it just keeps the latest one added. Odd...


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Can you only have one box in your Wishlist? I've been trying to add multiple and it just keeps the latest one added. Odd...


You can have more than one. Are you sure you're logged in? Every time I have problems with it I notice that the system has logged me out again (it seems to happen really quickly).


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 19, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> You can have more than one. Are you sure you're logged in? Every time I have problems with it I notice that the system has logged me out again (it seems to happen really quickly).


I am, which is really weird. I've tried it on two different accounts and not more than the latest box will stick in my wishlist. Huh.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I am, which is really weird. I've tried it on two different accounts and not more than the latest box will stick in my wishlist. Huh.


After you try to add each box to your wishlist, make sure you are clicking on "here" in the message that says something like "*****box has been added to your wishlist. Click here to continue shopping." I had trouble with this before, but it was because I was clicking the back arrow to add the next item instead of clicking on the continue shopping message.
ETA...Nevermind, there must be some glitch on their page right now. I tried to add another box the same way I've been doing it and it replaced my entire list...grrrrr!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

It's soooooooooooo quiet today in Memeland.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 19, 2014)

I have always had problems adding things to my wishlist; it only keeps one thing on there at a time. I'd love to have a handy Memeshop list but it won't let me!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

my birthday box which I thought I was getting today, won't be in until next week.  It played around in NJ for a while - sigh.

On another note, it looks like the products in the BD box, ibelieveu, some of them are in the memeshop!!

I am still upset over the herbal box.  I am getting that on monday with the mask4, so at least mask 4 will help overcome my bitter disappointment with the herbal box.  You cannot go wrong with masks.

And I cannot wait for Free From Oil &amp; Trouble to get here - the more I researched into the products, the more I am excited to get them.  I can't wait to try out a few of those products!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's soooooooooooo quiet today in Memeland.


I know! I was really hoping for some early Cacao, Mask 4 or Skincare box spoilers! I did finally get my Birthday box today, though, and I'm really happy with everything.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know! I was really hoping for some early Cacao, Mask 4 or Skincare box spoilers! I did finally get my Birthday box today, though, and I'm really happy with everything.


lucky you!! Mine is stuck in the NJ turnpike - lol. Kearny, NJ, that is.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lucky you!! Mine is stuck in the NJ turnpike - lol. Kearny, NJ, that is.


Mine just left there yesterday, but it really starting moving fast once it left NJ!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

mine loved NJ so much that it is going thru the sorting center twice!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know! I was really hoping for some early Cacao, Mask 4 or Skincare box spoilers! I did finally get my Birthday box today, though, and I'm really happy with everything.


I am glad it was a Happy Birthday box Day.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> After you try to add each box to your wishlist, make sure you are clicking on "here" in the message that says something like "*****box has been added to your wishlist. Click here to continue shopping." I had trouble with this before, but it was because I was clicking the back arrow to add the next item instead of clicking on the continue shopping message.
> 
> ETA...Nevermind, there must be some glitch on their page right now. I tried to add another box the same way I've been doing it and it replaced my entire list...grrrrr!


Augh! Sorry, I hope they fix it so you can get your list back!! Didn't want you to lose all yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 19, 2014)

Also, I got the birthday box in on Thursday, and it's AMAZING. I really wish I'd kept it instead of giving it to my friend, haha. The lotions are nice, the purple and orange are my favorites (yellow didn't have much of a scent and red was just rose, from what I could tell). The glass bottles are SUPER nice and I hope she uses them to hold something cute, haha.

Cacao and Snail #2 should be here late next week or early the week after, I CAN'T WAIT. Super psyched for both!


----------



## yunii (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's soooooooooooo quiet today in Memeland.


It's a good thing for my wallet. Between meme shop, iope version 2 box and the another box within the last 3 days.. It can use a break.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Also, I got the birthday box in on Thursday, and it's AMAZING. I really wish I'd kept it instead of giving it to my friend, haha. The lotions are nice, the purple and orange are my favorites (yellow didn't have much of a scent and red was just rose, from what I could tell). The glass bottles are SUPER nice and I hope she uses them to hold something cute, haha.
> 
> Cacao and Snail #2 should be here late next week or early the week after, I CAN'T WAIT. Super psyched for both!


The birthday box is so cute!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

okay, for the upcoming pomegranate box

wouldn't it be great if they included something from Skinfood's Black Pomegranate line?

like the mist or the filler?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Did anyone get shipping already on skincare box? Mine still says preparing for shipment


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

Any good tips for organizing memeboxes and/or storing or displaying products?

I have a mountain of boxes, and need to figure something out!!!!

I may run over to The Container Store tomorrow,

but would love to hear any ideas anyone has.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 19, 2014)

I also see that it's quite calm over here and not just Memeland 

Maybe some people are on vacation, and maybe memeppl also taking it easy because it's saturday and ppl are on vacation so maybe less to sell.

Also saw that my stats are super duper low today compaired to other days.

I think everyone just took a break from the heat and did nothing.

I'm really hoping for a new "awesome"box I want to buy, It's been so long ago since I've bought a box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (monday!)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Any good tips for organizing memeboxes and/or storing or displaying products?
> 
> I have a mountain of boxes, and need to figure something out!!!!
> 
> ...


I saw glossybox making beauty closets out of their boxes, Don't know if it's possible for these thou.

You can cut out the lit/lid whats it called and make a memefloor or wall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I saw glossybox making beauty closets out of their boxes, Don't know if it's possible for these thou.
> 
> You can cut out the lit/lid whats it called and make a memefloor or wall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so not crafty! Plus I want something sturdy and beautiful that will showcase all my precious

Korean treasures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Time to go shopping online for some kind of storage something or other!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Augh! Sorry, I hope they fix it so you can get your list back!! Didn't want you to lose all yours!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't worry about it! My list was thankfully a lot shorter than it was a few weeks ago, so it won't take long to recreate it once the glitch is fixed.

I've noticed these types of glitches seem to happen at least a couple of times a week, but I prefer it when they work in my favor...like no shipping charges!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am so not crafty! Plus I want something sturdy and beautiful that will showcase all my precious
> 
> Korean treasures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Time to go shopping online for some kind of storage something or other!


Great idea! please do tell when you found something!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, for the upcoming pomegranate box
> 
> wouldn't it be great if they included something from Skinfood's Black Pomegranate line?
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I ordered the pomegranate box! They also had one of the products from that line in the shop at one point. Fingers crossed!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am so not crafty! Plus I want something sturdy and beautiful that will showcase all my precious
> 
> Korean treasures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Time to go shopping online for some kind of storage something or other!


I have these folding bookcases that I dug out and am using now to hold my products

I got them from target

http://www.target.com/p/linon-dolce-4-shelf-folding-bookcase-dark-walnut/-/A-608712#prodSlot=medium_1_1&amp;term=folding+bookcase

they have them in white, natural, black and dark walnut. I just had them, folded up and decided to use them as I ran out of space!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have these folding bookcases that I dug out and am using now to hold my products
> 
> I got them from target
> 
> ...


OMG, product bookshelves!!!!!

Great idea but I am looking for something more covered like stackable lucite boxes etc.


----------



## lemonsquares (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't want to let my 5 VIP points expire without using it so I got the Traveller's Beauty Kit yesterday and also used some points I earned. It was either that or Luckybox 9 but the Traveller's Kit description said it will include "[SIZE=medium]Memebox’s summer special limited makeup pouch" [/SIZE]so that part convinced me! I hope the pouch is cute!

Also, do they restock Naked boxes? I'm still hoping to get my hands on Nakedbox #3 even though it seems unlikely...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have these folding bookcases that I dug out and am using now to hold my products
> 
> I got them from target
> 
> ...


Looks great! I wish we had target here!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

whole grain is now back in stock - I think it had sold out earlier, but it is back again.  i am still shocked that both vitamin care &amp; cooling care are still in stock...


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Secret Key Soo Intense Ice Sleeping Pack?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Looks great! I wish we had target here!


thank you!! 



LisaLeah said:


> OMG, product bookshelves!!!!!
> 
> Great idea but I am looking for something more covered like stackable lucite boxes etc.


I actually have some nice boxes on it  because some of the products need that additional organization.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Has anyone tried the Secret Key Soo Intense Ice Sleeping Pack?


I haven't but I just read the description of it at http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1403842066/secret-key-intense-ice-sleeping-pack

omg.  I would love that if it was in the cooling box!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm...looks like they are reorganizing the site so that there is a "previous boxes" sub-section under memeboxes and luckyboxes. However, there are still a few boxes that are currently sold out that haven't been moved to the "previous" tab yet, so I am wondering/hoping that they might get restocked soon?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> whole grain is now back in stock - I think it had sold out earlier, but it is back again.  i am still shocked that both vitamin care &amp; cooling care are still in stock...


you know you are right. Why didn't I get Vitamin Care yet?

Off to the memesite......


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hmmm...looks like they are reorganizing the site so that there is a "previous boxes" sub-section under memeboxes and luckyboxes. However, there are still a few boxes that are currently sold out that haven't been moved to the "previous" tab yet, so I am wondering/hoping that they might get restocked soon?!


that is interesting! 

I doubt that some of them are coming back - they told me that the mini box 3 wasn't going to be restocked and the color &amp; original scent boxes are gone for good, it seems...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> you know you are right. Why didn't I get Vitamin Care yet?
> 
> Off to the memesite......


I am just an enabler!!  if you find a referral link, that is one of the boxes that gives you back 3 memepoints.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am just an enabler!!  if you find a referral link, that is one of the boxes that gives you back 3 memepoints.


You ARE an enabler!!!!! And I mean that very sincerely as a high compliment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I (heart) enablers.

Seriously I don't know why I didn't pick up the Vitamin Box before?!!!!!

I love products w/ Vitamins B, C and E

And I am obsessed with Retinol which is Vit A.

Plus the spoiler is something I really could use!

I decided to hoard my Memepoints and save them for a bigger purchase.

Like an amazing must have bundle that Meme suddenly surprises us with overnight.

(Or else I will just watch them grow)

But I did use a $5 affiliate code.

Note to self : Gotta remember to use one every month!!!!! (Maybe I should set an alert on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I passed on the Cooling Care.  I keep going back and forth on that one for some reason.

But I am SUPER PSYCHED for my box of Vitamin packed essences, ampoules, mists and goodies!

So thank you!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

Something about a juicy kiwi slice made me purchase that one - lol.  I was able to get that when they were offering a free O&amp; soapberry cleanser - which I really love.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

Okay, all this vitamin box talk is about to make me cave! That's one of the few boxes still available that I haven't already purchased!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Something about a juicy kiwi slice made me purchase that one - lol.  I was able to get that when they were offering a free O&amp; soapberry cleanser - which I really love.


Hilarious about the juicy kiwi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I totally get it.

And if it still came w/ the Soap &amp; Berry cleanser I probably would have picked it up too.

This should be a good Meme week.

I should be getting Cocao and Mask #4 on Monday.

Collagen &amp; Bubble Pop around Thursday.

And possibly my 2 Milks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Okay, all this vitamin box talk is about to make me cave! That's one of the few boxes still available that I haven't already purchased!


Ha! It's tempting I know.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

@@Andi B they finished moving the boxes around!  Looks like they have the sold out section. However, the Vit Box is not sold out and yet they moved it in there, if anyone is still looking for that box.


----------



## yunii (Jul 19, 2014)

It's better to use the ref link for that box for the 3 meme points.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 19, 2014)

yunii said:


> It's better to use the ref link for that box for the 3 meme points.


totally agree!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Andi B they finished moving the boxes around!  Looks like they have the sold out section. However, the Vit Box is not sold out and yet they moved it in there, if anyone is still looking for that box.


Yeah, I saw that! I like that they've cleaned up the "clutter", but I wonder if boxes will stay in the "sol out" area if they ever get restocked.

I really think I want the value set with the vitamin box and daily dose of beauty, but I think I've used all the coupons I can already this month. I guess I should wait until Monday and see if there are any new deals.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 20, 2014)

If MemeBox is watching, I'd love it if they'd add the ship date to the order section in our accounts.  I keep having to go back and look at each box so I can remember when each one is going to ship out.

In other news, the de-cluttering of the boxes is awesome.  So much easier to see what's available!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone here who has either VDL triple bar tint shot or 3CE/stylenanda jumpo lip pencils? Just placed an order from roserose for 1 of the VDL and three 3CE jumbo pencils; they better be worth as they were quite expensive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

spoiler for foot care 2 box!!



Spoiler









looks good!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 20, 2014)

Just got TWO texts from DHL. Which means I have two separate express packages coming tomorrow.

(4 boxes total)

It should be  Cocoa, Mask #4 in one shipment.

And the other box probably has the 2 Milk boxes I ordered.

I can't wait for Monday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got TWO texts from DHL. Which means I have two separate express packages coming tomorrow.
> 
> (4 boxes total)
> 
> ...


Now that's a great way to start the week!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just got TWO texts from DHL. Which means I have two separate express packages coming tomorrow.
> 
> (4 boxes total)
> 
> ...


post those spoilers for the cacao box!! I have my birthday box, the craptastic herbal box &amp; mask 4 coming tomorrow. My cacao's are going standard, so I won't see them until next week...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Now that's a great way to start the week!!!


It's the best! And Collagen and Bubble Pop will probably arrive towards the end of the week!



biancardi said:


> post those spoilers for the cacao box!! I have my birthday box, the craptastic herbal box &amp; mask 4 coming tomorrow. My cacao's are going standard, so I won't see them until next week...


Will do my best! I have a hard time uploading photo's but will list contents for sure!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Next monday, I have fermented 2 &amp; pore 3. I am really interested in seeing what is in the fermented box..


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

This is my first post, but I've been lurking around for awhile. Just a question, though.

I got the Mask 4 and Anti-Aging bundle with the expedited shipping, which supposedly shipped out Friday. I didn't recieve a notification or a tracking number, though, so I'm not sure if it did or not. My question is, if it did ship out, does anyone know when I might recieve it? I'm about 40 minutes from NYC and I hear everyone saying they'll get theirs on Monday.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

@@Becninj memebox doesn't send shipping notices until a couple of days after the boxes ship out. Usually, your order is updated online in your account the next day, but on friday orders, you don't see it until monday.

check your emails, texts or voicemail today - DHL, if they have an email or phone number for you (it was probably provided by memebox) they do send you a courtesy notification the day before delivery.

I got mine at 3:54pm EST today. I am in the Boston area, so I will be getting my boxes tomorrow.

I hope that helps!!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi ya'll.  This is my first post to this thread.

Has everyone who ordered it gotten their shipping notice for the Cacao box?  I still haven't received anything.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm just really afraid they're going to come and I won't be at home to sign, then I have to wait even longer. I think I'll just put up the "no sign" form dhl has and hope for the best.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> Hi ya'll.  This is my first post to this thread.
> 
> Has everyone who ordered it gotten their shipping notice for the Cacao box?  I still haven't received anything.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it went out on friday and you won't get a notice until monday or tuesday - you can check your memebox account tomorrow as well.

If you got express shipping on this box, you should have received an alert from DHL if you gave memebox the correct information - check your texts, voicemail and email.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Becninj said:


> Thanks so much! I'm just really afraid they're going to come and I won't be at home to sign, then I have to wait even longer. I think I'll just put up the "no sign" form dhl has and hope for the best.


yes, you can do that - they will leave it. You do need the number - didn't they call or text you?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If you got express shipping on this box, you should have received an alert from DHL if you gave memebox the correct information - check your texts, voicemail and email.


I'm not hip to the DHL alerts, is this something that's automatic, or do you have to sign up for an account or something?


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, you can do that - they will leave it. You do need the number - didn't they call or text you?


Nope. I didn't get an email or text when my milk box shipped either, though, and it did ship about a week ago. (Though it's still in Korea)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 20, 2014)

Ladies, what do you think our chances are of some new amazing box being released tomorrow? Because I have really been good, haven't purchased anything in almost a week...that might be stretching the truth a little bit, and I'm on the fence about Iope 2 and the Vitamin/Daily Dose Set. So you can see my dilemma...buy these three or wait?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm not hip to the DHL alerts, is this something that's automatic, or do you have to sign up for an account or something?


I never signed up with DHL - but once memebox started sending me boxes via express shipping, it just happened.
I guess you can sign up and see if that helps


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Ladies, what do you think our chances are of some new amazing box being released tomorrow? Because I have really been good, haven't purchased anything in almost a week...that might be stretching the truth a little bit, and I'm on the fence about Iope 2 and the Vitamin/Daily Dose Set. So you can see my dilemma...buy these three or wait?


No idea if there will be more good boxes or not, but I'm holding out, hoping there will be. I know I'll regret it if I bought something I only kinda want if something I REALLY want comes out.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Becninj said:


> Nope. I didn't get an email or text when my milk box shipped either, though, and it did ship about a week ago. (Though it's still in Korea)


Okay, you won't get a text for standard shipping. I am not sure why you aren't getting an email from memebox 2-3 days after your product ships.

You can just log into your memebox account and find your order - there will be a tracking number there and you can click that on. Just c&amp;p that number and go to usps.com and it will show you the status.

It may not still be in Korea - it probably left Korea and is on its way to your international hub. I know it shows Korea for me until it hits customs in NY


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Ladies, what do you think our chances are of some new amazing box being released tomorrow? Because I have really been good, haven't purchased anything in almost a week...that might be stretching the truth a little bit, and I'm on the fence about Iope 2 and the Vitamin/Daily Dose Set. So you can see my dilemma...buy these three or wait?


If those boxes appeal to you, and you can afford it, you should get them. We most likely will get some new boxes this week, not sure if it will be tomorrow.


----------



## JustBran (Jul 20, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from avecko.com? I just ordered the highly rated Su:m37 cleansing rose stick which was discontinued and hard to find. Now I'm having second thoughts about the website and I can't find any reviews about them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If those boxes appeal to you, and you can afford it, you should get them. We most likely will get some new boxes this week, not sure if it will be tomorrow.


They do and I can but I have so many coming I'm desperately trying not to be so impulsive. And then on the other hand, there's the Lip and Eye Set...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh so exciting!! I've been in contact with A-True, the company whose products were featured in the mini memebox 3 - the black tea line.  they were so wonderful and send me some great samples.  I wanted to purchase  some full sized items and it sounds like A-True is going to be offered at memeshop pretty soon!!
 

yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 20, 2014)

I just got tracking emails for Mask 4 and Milk (both standard shipping).


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I just got tracking emails for Mask 4 and Milk (both standard shipping).


I got my tracking emails for my 2 cacao boxes ~ standard

I already got the DHL notification for my herbal mess &amp; mask 4 box...


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

I got my tracking, too! For my Anti-Aging/Mask 4 bundle, and also Lucky Box 3. I'm so excited. 4 Boxes on the way, and Pore Care 3/Fermented 2 next week. My boxes are only 6 hours away, too, so I guess I'll get them tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't wait! To tide me over for everything else, I think I'm going to take a trip to NYC and visit some Asian beauty stores to see if I can find anything good. I still need some things but I'm afriad to buy anything just in case I get a similar item in my mmb. If anyone has any recommendations, let me know!



biancardi said:


> Oh so exciting!! I've been in contact with A-True, the company whose products were featured in the mini memebox 3 - the black tea line.  they were so wonderful and send me some great samples.  I wanted to purchase  some full sized items and it sounds like A-True is going to be offered at memeshop pretty soon!!
> 
> 
> yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is exciting! Please post some reviews when you've sampled them!


----------



## amorgb (Jul 20, 2014)

I just got my Cacao box shipping info too!  I'm so excited about this box!


----------



## Becninj (Jul 20, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I just got my Cacao box shipping info too!  I'm so excited about this box!





biancardi said:


> I got my tracking emails for my 2 cacao boxes ~ standard
> 
> I already got the DHL notification for my herbal mess &amp; mask 4 box...


I really wish I had gotten Cacao but it was sold out when I got to it! I really hope they restock.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 20, 2014)

So it looks like my Cacao box is being shipping standard @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(((((((

Only my mask and milk boxes will arrive tomorrow.

So bummed.

Csn't wait to see the spoilers for that box!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

@LisaLeah  we both will be waiting together for our cacao boxes!!  I am also very excited to see what is in that box.  I was surprised that it hadn't sold out for the longest time - but once that spoiler was shown, that was quick!! 

You will love your milk boxes!  I hope they will stock the donkey steam cream in memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh so exciting!! I've been in contact with A-True, the company whose products were featured in the mini memebox 3 - the black tea line.  they were so wonderful and send me some great samples.  I wanted to purchase  some full sized items and it sounds like A-True is going to be offered at memeshop pretty soon!!
> 
> yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is wonderful! I love when companies are like that! I really love the set I got in the mini 3 and I've been hoping they would be included more often in future boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

@@biancardi and @@LisaLeah I will be waiting for my cacao box too, just got the shipping notification!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 21, 2014)

Did anyone purchase the Superbox #2? I'm wondering if it was any good...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

sarap said:


> Did anyone purchase the Superbox #2? I'm wondering if it was any good...


I really liked the mascara and eyeliner set alot. Didnt care to much for the CC cream, but thats just me. ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

@ biancardi DIDNT YOU WISH FOR TEA BOX?? U GOT IT GIRL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/

Scrub Box, Tea Cosmetics, and Anti-Aging 3


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/
> 
> Scrub Box, Tea Cosmetics, and Anti-Aging 3


They finally listened to my tea box idea. Yay!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

Ordered tea cosmetics... Crossing my fingers for some products from Skinfood tea line^^


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 21, 2014)

Ohhhh goodness. I am a scaly dry-skinned mess all the time and I am really tempted to get that scrub box. I have like 35 points but I'm holding out for one of those boxes that I feel like I will die without LOL. I have so many boxes coming to me as it is I've been trying to hold off this month but it's sooo hard with those points burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

i am going to be all over that Tea box.

The Scrub box looks really good too, but I have a ton of the foot peeling scrubs already

and I can't use any of the hair stuff.

(I have a brazilian straightening treatment and sodium choride or sulfates can ruin it)

Hmmm..........to be continued......


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 21, 2014)

I've got about 7-9 boxes due to arrive at the tail end of August, so I think if I was going to buy anything it would have to be something arriving soon! Am I correct in thinking overall you all liked the Aloe box? I'm tempted to get something that's already shipped.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've got about 7-9 boxes due to arrive at the tail end of August, so I think if I was going to buy anything it would have to be something arriving soon! Am I correct in thinking overall you all liked the Aloe box? I'm tempted to get something that's already shipped.


Aloe was a really good box. I didn't get it but my friend did. And the spoilers looked great!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/
> 
> Scrub Box, Tea Cosmetics, and Anti-Aging 3


Oh dear I think I want all three.....


----------



## veritazy (Jul 21, 2014)

sorry for the inactivity..

Omg we got that tea box as we wanted. I am don't have my computer or anything with me but imma be making mobile purchase attempts!!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> sorry for the inactivity..
> 
> Omg we got that tea box as we wanted. I am don't have my computer or anything with me but imma be making mobile purchase attempts!!


Good luck!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got the Tea Box and Scrub Box bundle!!!!!

So happy!

I really wanted the Tea Box..... so that was a no brainer.

The Scrub Box I could have gone either way with  (I love scrubs but I have so many already, and I am sure several of my boxes yet to come, will contain scrubs ie, Footcare 2, Hair &amp; Body 3 etc)

But it was only $20 at the VIP price, plus I wanted express shipping. So it's mine.

I passed on Anti-Aging 3, since I have yet to use ANY of the products from both Anti-Aging 1 or 2.

Plus I would rather get my Anti-Aging fix from boxes like Fermentation, Snail or Oriental Medicine, which have cooler more Korean type ingredients.

Ok, sorry if this post is TMI.

Night ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 21, 2014)

So I ordered the scrub box and tea box they sound so good . I'm waiting for some good boxes . As these ship September I'm hoping the fall boxes will go up soon


----------



## Leja (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone received the Memebox Special #9 Skincare yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh so exciting!! I've been in contact with A-True, the company whose products were featured in the mini memebox 3 - the black tea line.  they were so wonderful and send me some great samples.  I wanted to purchase  some full sized items and it sounds like A-True is going to be offered at memeshop pretty soon!!
> 
> yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What did you email them?? (going to email them too!!) I love love their products!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

Just bought the Tea cosmetics and scrub box value sets for 43,99!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love, love, love TEA and if you do a lot of gardening you can't live without lots of scrub!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got the Tea Box and Scrub Box bundle!!!!!
> 
> So happy!
> 
> ...


I got tea &amp; scrub as well!!  And of course, I will be on vacation when they try to deliver - what a pain.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

I couldn't resist the tea &amp; scrub boxes either!  I also finally caved on the daily dose and vitamin care value set as well and saved 10% off all of it, plus the $5 off affiliate link deal for orders over $100.  I figured that was my best deal if I was definitely going to order both bundles!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/
> 
> Scrub Box, Tea Cosmetics, and Anti-Aging 3


I've been (im)patiently waiting for a new Anti-Aging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I couldn't resist the tea &amp; scrub boxes either!  I also finally caved on the daily dose and vitamin care value set as well and saved 10% off all of it, plus the $5 off affiliate link deal for orders over $100.  I figured that was my best deal if I was definitely going to order both bundles!


After reading your justification of buying 4 boxes... makes me wants to do the same.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 21, 2014)

Trying to resist the scrub box!  Totally calling my name!!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> After reading your justification of buying 4 boxes... makes me wants to the same.


I can rationalize anything when it comes to shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 21, 2014)

Caved!  With one meme point and an affiliate code, thanks to @@MissJexie's blog, I only paid $0.99 to ship the box.  Not bad, and I am pretty sure that I will use everything in the box unless there is a salt scrub.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

While I'm tempted by the anti-aging box, I'm holding out for something I can't resist (cough, cough honey 2. cough, cough snail 3).


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 21, 2014)

i think i'm over the memebox addiction...unless they suddenly come out with something that i really really can't resist...for now, i'm just waiting for my 15 memeboxes to arrive within the next 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jul 21, 2014)

Canadians, do memeboxes enter Canada on the west coast and make their way east? My tracking says they are enroute to Canada, and since I'm in Ontario I'm wondering if I should stop stalking the CP website for a few days?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i think i'm over the memebox addiction...unless they suddenly come out with something that i really really can't resist...for now, i'm just waiting for my 15 memeboxes to arrive within the next 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you been disappointed in recent boxes, or are you just overwhelmed with products right now?


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i think i'm over the memebox addiction...unless they suddenly come out with something that i really really can't resist...for now, i'm just waiting for my 15 memeboxes to arrive within the next 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!

I'm actually having some buyer's remorse about getting the restocked free from oils and trouble. After looking at it, I don't have a use for pretty much anything in the box. If it were 5 years ago and I still had bad acne, sure, but it looks like all I needed anyway was a good skincare routine. :/ I'm glad I got it cheap. xD; I still think of myself as being a teen with bad acne! I'm living in the past, lol

I'll probably try to either sell or swap the entire box. I dunno. The modeling pack looks fun, but I have a full-sized modeling pack anyway!

I like the idea of the tea and scrub boxes, but I really need to save money and I have so many products anyway. D:&lt;

edit: oh, I remember now. I bought it for the soap bar. I forgot about the soap bar. XD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

I think that I am very soured on the Herbal box (florals are not herbs)

But, I am excited for the mask, cacao - even though it contains MORE pore strips - lol.  I do not need to purchase any more pore strips EVER.  And I am not sure about the lip scrub, because I didn't that version in the milk box.

the free from oil &amp; troubles box - that one I am really excited about!!  I cannot wait to get that.  Pore 3 I am having regrets of getting, but perhaps it will surprise me like the aloe vera box did.   I think I am excited for my remaining boxes, except for eyes, but I HAD to get that, you see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The tea &amp; scrub were right up my alley.  I am not interested in anti-aging, dermo, collagen, because all of the boxes I seem to be getting have those items in there.

I will, for sure, get the monthly globals.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that I am very soured on the Herbal box (florals are not herbs)
> 
> But, I am excited for the mask, cacao - even though it contains MORE pore strips - lol.  I do not need to purchase any more pore strips EVER.  And I am not sure about the lip scrub, because I didn't that version in the milk box.
> 
> ...


I had pretty much decided I would only get the monthly globals (ALL of them) and just a few of the special edition boxes that appeal to me most each month....however, I just keep getting sucked back in!  I am going to try harder to stick to this philosophy from now on!


----------



## yunii (Jul 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Canadians, do memeboxes enter Canada on the west coast and make their way east? My tracking says they are enroute to Canada, and since I'm in Ontario I'm wondering if I should stop stalking the CP website for a few days?


I am not sure which coast they enter from since I don't stalk Canada Post. I do notice that once they enter into the country, I will get it within 3 business day. I live in Toronto, so mails are delivered daily unlike some area in Ontario that get mails twice a week.


----------



## Cookiebear23 (Jul 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Canadians, do memeboxes enter Canada on the west coast and make their way east? My tracking says they are enroute to Canada, and since I'm in Ontario I'm wondering if I should stop stalking the CP website for a few days?


I know the express shipping comes in on a plane to Vancouver (and then there's another plane to Toronto). I would imagine standard shipping would follow a similar route.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i think i'm over the memebox addiction...unless they suddenly come out with something that i really really can't resist...for now, i'm just waiting for my 15 memeboxes to arrive within the next 2 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same with me! I have shoeboxes full of product waiting to be rotated into my routine when I run out of things, with a ton more boxes on the way. Unless that Dear by Enprani box happens, I'm on a Memebox break (but looking forward to everything I've already purchased and am waiting for).


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

Ummm, Memebox if you haven't figured it out by now, we REALLY want a Dear by Enprani box, lol!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 21, 2014)

Lol yes DEAR by ENPRANI


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Im going to pass on scrub, and tea for now. Might purchase at a later date... I/We could open up a store with all these products we've purchased already &gt;.&gt;- and I've only tried about 10% of everything Ive already received so far.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

SECRET KEY BOX!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 21, 2014)

I only get two box sets a month on card so gonna pass on these


----------



## Jane George (Jul 21, 2014)

I want a serum box too


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Have you been disappointed in recent boxes, or are you just overwhelmed with products right now?


I've actually been quite pleased with most of the products inside my boxes, and I am a little overwhelmed with products....but I guess it's mainly because that ONE box hasn't come up yet!!

I was actually slightly tempted to get the Anti-Ageing Box, but then I had already ordered the Collagen Box as well as the Fermented Cosmetics 2 Box, so I don't really need more anti-ageing stuff. If only they could SURPRISE me with a really special box, otherwise I think that's about it for now.....

Not forgetting to mention that shipping costs are now way more expensive (for me at least)....I used to pay $5.99 for normal shipping and $16.99 for express....and sometimes express would only be a few dollars more expensive than normal shipping (if I ordered a lot)....but now that shipping is charged per box, it kinda puts me off......


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

I thought I were getting past my addiction.... But seeing brands such as Etude house and Skinfood in boxes made me totally change my mind &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I've actually been quite pleased with most of the products inside my boxes, and I am a little overwhelmed with products....but I guess it's mainly because that ONE box hasn't come up yet!!
> 
> I was actually slightly tempted to get the Anti-Ageing Box, but then I had already ordered the Collagen Box as well as the Fermented Cosmetics 2 Box, so I don't really need more anti-ageing stuff. If only they could SURPRISE me with a really special box, otherwise I think that's about it for now.....
> 
> Not forgetting to mention that shipping costs are now way more expensive (for me at least)....I used to pay $5.99 for normal shipping and $16.99 for express....and sometimes express would only be a few dollars more expensive than normal shipping (if I ordered a lot)....but now that shipping is charged per box, it kinda puts me off......


I know what you mean about the shipping costs...it has definitely caused me to think twice before I order lately!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I thought I were getting past my addiction.... But seeing brands such as Etude house and Skinfood in boxes made me totally change my mind &gt;.&lt;


It's actually the complete opposite for me!!! Seeing popular and well-known brands has made me not want to buy Memeboxes - I can get those brands ANYWHERE here in Hong Kong and sometimes for really cheap too!! I started buying Memeboxes, because I wanted to try out the "not so popular" brands, but now that they're adding in Skinfood and Etude House, I'm not interested anymore......


----------



## Becninj (Jul 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a serum box too


I'd love this. Something with serums, essence, maybe some hair oils, etc. I always feel I never get those.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> It's actually the complete opposite for me!!! Seeing popular and well-known brands has made me not want to buy Memeboxes - I can get those brands ANYWHERE here in Hong Kong and sometimes for really cheap too!! I started buying Memeboxes, because I wanted to try out the "not so popular" brands, but now that they're adding in Skinfood and Etude House, I'm not interested anymore......


Wish I were you. I dont have access to those brands and are beyond thrilled to see them. But I could see what you mean though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 21, 2014)

You guys are talking about being addicted and I'm over here like: Nope! Not with those shipping costs. Shipping is the one thing that deters me from buying something online. We have free shipping and returns where I work, call me spoiled, but I refuse to shop online at most places because I don't want to pay the shipping. If I'm paying for shipping, I have to want it really really really bad. I don't have a problem paying international shipping, but I *know* it doesn't cost $14 to ship 2 memeboxes that are in the same box.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 21, 2014)

In england it is normal on sub boxes to charge for shipping but it does upset me that on boxes like the scent bundle they charge more than one shipping knowing they will probably ship together.


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree, shipping is certainly annoying. That's why I don't usually buy online. Memebox is the only exception for me, as they have great products that I can't buy here and compared to what I was spending on skincare before, memebox is so much cheaper (even with shipping). And they have good quality items so I'm stuck on this boat for now.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> I agree, shipping is certainly annoying. That's why I don't usually buy online. Memebox is the only exception for me, as they have great products that I can't buy here and compared to what I was spending on skincare before, memebox is so much cheaper (even with shipping). And they have good quality items so I'm stuck on this boat for now.


It's true that Memebox is still cheaper although the shipping policy has changed.....but every time I now want a box, I will double think it first....but before, I would buy it instantly along with a bunch of other things too.....so it has made a difference, to me at least.....cos free shipping is so common here in Hong Kong.....I'm kinda not used to it still.....


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> It's true that Memebox is still cheaper although the shipping policy has changed.....but every time I now want a box, I will double think it first....but before, I would buy it instantly along with a bunch of other things too.....so it has made a difference, to me at least.....cos free shipping is so common here in Hong Kong.....I'm kinda not used to it still.....


Free shipping is common here as well - if you purchase a lot or hit a reasonable value in your shopping cart - 25.00 to 50.00 is the norm.

there are still some sites (I am talking to you, jjill.com and any home shopping networks) that gouge the crap out of shipping costs, but many places do offer free shipping

I am just shocked at memebox's shipping charges - they should be doing it on a sliding scale, but they aren't.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 21, 2014)

What they really should do is something like Sephora's VIB Rouge, where you get free shipping all the time once you reach and maintain a certain level of spending...that wouldn't be hard for me to do at all!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> What they really should do is something like Sephora's VIB Rouge, where you get free shipping all the time once you reach and maintain a certain level of spending...that wouldn't be hard for me to do at all!


That would be great!


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> It's true that Memebox is still cheaper although the shipping policy has changed.....but every time I now want a box, I will double think it first....but before, I would buy it instantly along with a bunch of other things too.....so it has made a difference, to me at least.....cos free shipping is so common here in Hong Kong.....I'm kinda not used to it still.....


That's exactly what I do with memebox now! It's a good thing for me because I don't end up buying so much from them (like i did before). Saves me money, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Free shipping is common here as well - if you purchase a lot or hit a reasonable value in your shopping cart - 25.00 to 50.00 is the norm.
> 
> there are still some sites (I am talking to you, jjill.com and any home shopping networks) that gouge the crap out of shipping costs, but many places do offer free shipping
> 
> I am just shocked at memebox's shipping charges - they should be doing it on a sliding scale, but they aren't.


did you see my question to you earlier?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

I've bought nothing since last monday because they didn't bring out awesome boxes... but today those tea and scrub are amazing!! so I think they are getting back on track.

And they've said that there will be new couponcodes etc soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

ps girls what do you think of the brand the skin house?

lots of anti wrinkle stuff but is it good?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> ps girls what do you think of the brand the skin house?
> 
> lots of anti wrinkle stuff but is it good?


I've enjoyed the galactomyces eye cream from them but the snail cream that I got made the bounce cheese cream look downright runny, it's so much more stringy.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> did you see my question to you earlier?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No - lol.

how far back is that question?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok Ladies, I just found this link online and I am not sure what it is... Is it a memebox site link or some fake site? 

http://testmemeshop.memebox.com/value-sets/superbox-27-anti-aging-2-memebox-mask-edition-4#.U81XufldWSo


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> Ok Ladies, I just found this link online and I am not sure what it is... Is it a memebox site link or some fake site?
> 
> http://testmemeshop.memebox.com/value-sets/superbox-27-anti-aging-2-memebox-mask-edition-4#.U81XufldWSo


that might be their development website.   I know at my job, we have 3 different environments - production, QA and development.

I would just leave that one alone!


----------



## yunii (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that might be their development website.   I know at my job, we have 3 different environments - production, QA and development.
> 
> I would just leave that one alone!


It is just odd that I found that one. Usually the development website is hidden really well.


----------



## boxnewbie (Jul 21, 2014)

Just ordered the scrub and tea box bundle!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 21, 2014)

Becninj said:


> I'd love this. Something with serums, essence, maybe some hair oils, etc. I always feel I never get those.


I would love to see another hair box but something geared towards really damaged hair. I wasn't super impressed with the last one.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> I agree, shipping is certainly annoying. That's why I don't usually buy online. Memebox is the only exception for me, as they have great products that I can't buy here and compared to what I was spending on skincare before, memebox is so much cheaper (even with shipping). And they have good quality items so I'm stuck on this boat for now.


Completely agree with you. I abhor paying for shipping for anything I buy online and always look for promo codes first but skin care products in the US are outrageously expensive if you want quality. For example, I used to pay well over $100 for my eye cream and it lasted about a month applying it twice a day. So for me it works itself out when you factor in my Memebox impulse purchases and that I use what I don't want in gift baskets.


----------



## Becninj (Jul 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I would love to see another hair box but something geared towards really damaged hair. I wasn't super impressed with the last one.


For sure. I love me some hair products, since I have a pixie cut it's hard to really style it, so I rely a lot on my hair just looking naturally great. I really hope they kick out a really great box geared towards amazing looking hair. Not just normal products like shampoo and conditioner, I want to see crazy stuff in there, something I can't get from cvs.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 21, 2014)

Becninj said:


> For sure. I love me some hair products, since I have a pixie cut it's hard to really style it, so I rely a lot on my hair just looking naturally great. I really hope they kick out a really great box geared towards amazing looking hair. Not just normal products like shampoo and conditioner, I want to see crazy stuff in there, something I can't get from cvs.


My hair isn't really damaged except for a few split ends because I flat iron but it's really long so I don't wash it everyday. Therefor when I do I always use heavy duty treatments. An Argan Oil box was my suggestion...I put this in my hair daily.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

My Mask boxes arrived! They are super fantastic and I couldn't be happier!!!!!!

I got two. One for moi and one for a friend, but I gotta say I am sooooo tempted to keep them both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The restocked Milk box also arrived! It's a great box too. The steam cream is the *star* product in my opinion. So unique and cool!

I am loving all over you today Meme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 21, 2014)

I am always pretty much the last person to get my boxes LOL. I've got a few out in Memelimbo just waiting to be delivered! I want my mask box and my cacao!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> No - lol.
> 
> how far back is that question?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


About A.True what did you email them because I want to email them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

Girls totally off topic...help!

I'm getting some calculus removed from my teeth tomorrow for first time.. does that hurt and what is the least painfull way if it's painfull?

(with a machine thingy or with a manual thingy?)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am always pretty much the last person to get my boxes LOL. I've got a few out in Memelimbo just waiting to be delivered! I want my mask box and my cacao!


HEY haven't seen you commiting for a long while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls totally off topic...help!
> 
> I'm getting some calculus removed from my teeth tomorrow for first time.. does that hurt and what is the least painfull way if it's painfull?
> 
> (with a machine thingy or with a manual thingy?)


If they give you some good meds, you shouldn't feel a thing?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> About A.True what did you email them because I want to email them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just went to their website and used their contact form.  I asked if I could purchase some samples from them and listed some.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> HEY haven't seen you commiting for a long while!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been a busy lady but I am always reading and looming in the shadows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty sure I was buried under a mountain of empty Memeboxes for awhile consider I got a bunch within days of each other LOL


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just went to their website and used their contact form.  I asked if I could purchase some samples from them and listed some.


how did you pay?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If they give you some good meds, you shouldn't feel a thing?


what kinds of meds? anesthetics injection?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> how did you pay?


I didn't.  After a few emails, they sent me a bunch of samples.  I think they were more receptive to my inquiry because I was honestly wanting to purchase some items from them.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've been a busy lady but I am always reading and looming in the shadows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty sure I was buried under a mountain of empty Memeboxes for awhile consider I got a bunch within days of each other LOL


I have the feeling sometimres a lot of ppl are looming in the shadows. some days so so quiet here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't.  After a few emails, they sent me a bunch of samples.  I think they were more receptive to my inquiry because I was honestly wanting to purchase some items from them.


Well then I'm going to make a beautiful email for them tomorrow also ask them a few question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Well then I'm going to make a beautiful email for them tomorrow also ask them a few question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you should mention that you saw my reviews on my blog, because Angela (the lady I was emailing with) was interested in the reviews.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you should mention that you saw my reviews on my blog, because Angela (the lady I was emailing with) was interested in the reviews.


Ha I found the link! pff you blog alot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll name your awesome review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Should I tell her that I also have a blog and will review( will that help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I have the feeling sometimres a lot of ppl are looming in the shadows. some days so so quiet here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm really shy and some days I have a harder time joining the conversations on here, so I freely admit to lurking.

This week is worse because I may have a date and I am excessively nervous about it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I'm really shy and some days I have a harder time joining the conversations on here, so I freely admit to lurking.
> 
> This week is worse because I may have a date and I am excessively nervous about it.


oooh a date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice! being nervous is healthy but do try to relax, everything is going to be fine, trust in that 

And no need to be shy, please join in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're with memefriends you are always welcome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Ha I found the link! pff you blog alot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll name your awesome review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Should I tell her that I also have a blog and will review( will that help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I'm really shy and some days I have a harder time joining the conversations on here, so I freely admit to lurking.
> 
> This week is worse because I may have a date and I am excessively nervous about it.


YAH!  I hope it is a good date and you have a fab time!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

Any midwest girls here, how long does it take for your standard-shipping box to arrive? My first 2 Memboxes (Cacao and Mask 4) have shipped and I'm super excited.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Any midwest girls here, how long does it take for your standard-shipping box to arrive? My first 2 Memboxes (Cacao and Mask 4) have shipped and I'm super excited.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol what is mid west? I'm from the netherlands don't know how you call it where I live XD no sence of direction xD

for me it takes 6 to 9 days usually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Any midwest girls here, how long does it take for your standard-shipping box to arrive? My first 2 Memboxes (Cacao and Mask 4) have shipped and I'm super excited.     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Midwest (Colorado) here, and usually  it's 8 days. If it shipped on a Tuesday, I get it the following Wednesday (usually)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

Collagen and Bubble Pop should be shipping out tomorrow!

I can't wait to see spoilers!!!!!!!!

@eugeniegenie did you get either of these boxes? Because your boxes always arrive the fastest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

I am excited about Bubble Pop!  Just the name of the box makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Any midwest girls here, how long does it take for your standard-shipping box to arrive? My first 2 Memboxes (Cacao and Mask 4) have shipped and I'm super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Kansas City girl here and I've had them take 8-10 days to get here. I'm waiting on Mask 4 too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> oooh a date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice! being nervous is healthy but do try to relax, everything is going to be fine, trust in that
> 
> And no need to be shy, please join in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're with memefriends you are always welcome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I will try to relax on both fronts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> YAH!  I hope it is a good date and you have a fab time!


I hope so too, this guy is a good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Any midwest girls here, how long does it take for your standard-shipping box to arrive? My first 2 Memboxes (Cacao and Mask 4) have shipped and I'm super excited.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oklahoma here, I usually get mine a week after they ship. I expect my cacao box on Thursday, if it follows the normal route.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I hope so too, this guy is a good one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lucky you!


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Oklahoma here, I usually get mine a week after they ship. I expect my cacao box on Thursday, if it follows the normal route.


are those shipping methods regular or express?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> are those shipping methods regular or express?


Regular, express is generally 2 days
But I do live in a city which makes it run a bit quicker.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol what is mid west? I'm from the netherlands don't know how you call it where I live XD no sence of direction xD
> 
> for me it takes 6 to 9 days usually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol – Sorry. Midwest is the middle region of the US.



ceredonia said:


> Midwest (Colorado) here, and usually  it's 8 days. If it shipped on a Tuesday, I get it the following Wednesday (usually)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





had706 said:


> Kansas City girl here and I've had them take 8-10 days to get here. I'm waiting on Mask 4 too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I can handle 8-10. Maybe.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol – Sorry. Midwest is the middle region of the US.
> 
> Thanks! I can handle 8-10. Maybe.


Yeah Oklahoma is very close to the Midwest and sometimes considered part of it, depending on who you ask.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 21, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Yeah Oklahoma is very close to the Midwest and sometimes considered part of it, depending on who you ask.


I'm in KC, and definitely consider it part of the midwest.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm in KC, and definitely consider it part of the midwest.


I like to think of it as the hazy middle ground between the south and the Midwest as it has elements of both, lol.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 21, 2014)

As someone from Oklahoma, I consider our state..."That part of the US that has tornadoes."


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

So I've been playing with some of the products from Anti-Aging 1 and Anti-Aging 2 recently and I am really loving what I've tried.



Spoiler



In particular the Jamsu Eye Serum and Sovaco Toner from AA2 are pretty fantastic. The eye serum literally made my under eye puffiness disappear in minutes! (not all of it, but a significant reduction)

I am also really liking the Bifida essence from AA1. (it's a fermented serum)



So now of course I am thinking I should get Anti-Aging 3.

I will wait until we see Collagen box spoilers tomorrow and see if I feel overloaded or not!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am excited about Bubble Pop!  Just the name of the box makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope the products come nicely bubble wrapped to add to the concept.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On an unrelated note, Steam Cream.

Is it for face or can you use on body such as elbows, heels etc.

The packaging is rather large for a face cream.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 21, 2014)

Deareux said:


> As someone from Oklahoma, I consider our state..."That part of the US that has tornadoes."


Also, that place that doesn't look like the movie twister.... Despite the rampant tornado problem.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

A few boxes with a bonus product in them: http://us.memebox.com/secret-deal-6


----------



## yunii (Jul 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> A few boxes with a bonus product in them: http://us.memebox.com/secret-deal-6


 I wish there are better boxes in this secret deal.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Collagen and Bubble Pop should be shipping out tomorrow!
> 
> I can't wait to see spoilers!!!!!!!!
> 
> @eugeniegenie did you get either of these boxes? Because your boxes always arrive the fastest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


unfortunately i haven't been paying for express shipping recently (due to the change in shipping policy), so it takes me quite a few days for things to arrive...i did buy the collagen box, but it probably won't arrive till friday or even next monday! i did pay for express on the other boxes though: dermo2, fermented2, and pore3 so i'll definitely let you guys know when i receive them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks so much @eugeniegenie

If I get the Collagen box before you do, I will be sure to post!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

I ordered the collagen box w/ standard shipping not long after I ordered the bubble pop/mask #4 bundle with upgraded shipping.  I really wish they would just throw it in the same box!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 22, 2014)

Broke down and ordered the Scrub box. Wanted the Scrub/Tea bundle but can't justify that much. Oh well. 

Does anyone remember/know offhand the name of those foot pads that came in the Foot Care box, or some box, where you guys were talking about the skin kind of sloughing off? Those sounded fascinating. I might track some down, or hope they come in the Scrub box!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Broke down and ordered the Scrub box. Wanted the Scrub/Tea bundle but can't justify that much. Oh well.
> 
> Does anyone remember/know offhand the name of those foot pads that came in the Foot Care box, or some box, where you guys were talking about the skin kind of sloughing off? Those sounded fascinating. I might track some down, or hope they come in the Scrub box!


They're usually called foot peeling masks, and they're made by quite a few different brands....Kocostar (Foot Therapy), PureDerm, TonyMoly (Shiny Foot), Etude House (Bebe Foot/Feet), BabyFoot, and many more!  Amazon.com has a lot of them!

BTW, If it mentions a pair of booties in the product description, then it's probably what you're looking for!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

yes, make sure they have the words peeling in them as well, as some foot masks with booties are just a deep moisturizing treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 22, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Regular, express is generally 2 days
> 
> But I do live in a city which makes it run a bit quicker.


Seriously? Wow! Why does it take forever to arrive in Canada then...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regular takes up to 3 weeks... Express is about a few days.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 22, 2014)

Andi B said:


> They're usually called foot peeling masks, and they're made by quite a few different brands....Kocostar (Foot Therapy), PureDerm, TonyMoly (Shiny Foot), Etude House (Bebe Foot/Feet), BabyFoot, and many more!  Amazon.com has a lot of them!
> 
> BTW, If it mentions a pair of booties in the product description, then it's probably what you're looking for!





biancardi said:


> yes, make sure they have the words peeling in them as well, as some foot masks with booties are just a deep moisturizing treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much! I found a few on Amazon, probably get those soon. My poor feet have been destroyed from wearing sandals since April!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Omg, the mask edition 4# and the Skincare box is amazing!!!!!! Prob my fav two boxes ever!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Thanks so much! I found a few on Amazon, probably get those soon. My poor feet have been destroyed from wearing sandals since April!


word of warning - your feet will peel for a few days - wear socks!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Omg, the mask edition 4# and the Skincare box is amazing!!!!!! Prob my fav two boxes ever!!


I didn't get skincare and I wish I did!!  Mask #4 is fantastic!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 22, 2014)

speaking of which, i still haven't received my mask #4 box yet and i normally get my boxes faster than most of you....i guess it got held up due to the typhoon we had last week &gt;&lt;


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> word of warning - your feet will peel for a few days - wear socks!!


Haha, thanks--I'll probably wait to use them until it cools down so I can wear socks/shoes in, say, September or so. I can't handle wearing anything but sandals in this Colorado heat right now!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys! Haven't posted in this thread in ages, but it moves so fast, it was too hard to keep up while on vacation. I came home to several memeboxes (milk, whole grain, blue colorbox, footcare, #9 restock, hair and body 2) waiting for me plus all my other subs and orders and the post office didn't do my mail hold so my apartment office had A LOT of boxes waiting for me and the girl there was kind of a b about it. 

I think it's possible (though I don't want to jinx it) that I may have kicked my addiction. (Kind of helps having no money from being on vacation and realizing that I have accumulated A TON of makeup/hair/skincare/nail polish which will only add to the amount I have to pack when I move in 2 months.) I haven't bought a new memebox in weeks and I canceled my mask edition #4/bubble pop set and I'm actually thinking about canceling the OMG box and saving the points for the next thing that comes out that I'm dying to have.

The day after we got back, my boyfriend and I did sheet masks and feet masks. (He did the Foot Therapy and I did the Keyskin foot peeling) His are all done peeling and mine only just started peeling a few days ago. I was starting to get worried and then finally it started. I can't wait to see them when they're done! I definitely think if I buy more I'll get the Foot Therapy kind though.

I got my Luckybox #6 last week and was kind of disappointed that I already had 3 of the items. (One I wasn't a huge fan of in the first place and the other two I hadn't even tried yet.) I think from now on I won't buy any luckyboxes unless it's a restock and I've already seen the spoilers. My birthday box should have come yesterday. I was in a hurry to get to work so I didn't feel like going into the office to get it, but I'll grab it once I motivate myself to go down to the gym in a bit. I also have skincare (thought about canceling that one, so glad I didn't because the spoilers look great) and cacao on their way to me right now!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Milky Dress &amp; Secret Key sales are on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

they have Secret Key sale http://us.memebox.com/special-offers 

but the prices are normal retail prices

and they didn't include this part http://us.memebox.com/brands/secret-key


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> they have Secret Key sale http://us.memebox.com/special-offers
> 
> but the prices are normal retail prices
> 
> and they didn't include this part http://us.memebox.com/brands/secret-key


Yea, they are normal retail prices..... why do they do that?! its ridiculous, makes me not want anything to do with them.

"*Get up to 71% off on our Special Offers Deals!*

Sales end July 29th at 12PM!"


----------



## Andi B (Jul 22, 2014)

On a positive note, I have a strong feeling that we may see our requested Secret Key box soon.

However, I am completely baffled to see the Milky Dress anti trouble mist in the shop, since that was one of the items they had to replace in some of the Free From Oil and Troubles 3 box.

I really want to believe that they're not trying to do anything shady with their pricing or product replacement, because they do so much right! At the same time, its hard to believe that its all just honest mistakes, or not understanding how certain marketing tactics are viewed by westerners. I'm not really sure what to think, but I've generally been so happy with my boxes that I can overlook a certain amount of it...for now anyway.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 22, 2014)

Andi B said:


> On a positive note, I have a strong feeling that we may see our requested Secret Key box soon.
> 
> However, I am completely baffled to see the Milky Dress anti trouble mist in the shop, since that was one of the items they had to replace in some of the Free From Oil and Troubles 3 box.
> 
> I really want to believe that they're not trying to do anything shady with their pricing or product replacement, because they do so much right! At the same time, its hard to believe that its all just honest mistakes, or not understanding how certain marketing tactics are viewed by westerners. I'm not really sure what to think, but I've generally been so happy with my boxes that I can overlook a certain amount of it...for now anyway.


Agreed wholeheartedly, especially with the last paragraph. And I bet you're right about the Secret Key box!

Edited to say that perhaps their Milky Dress mist shipment came in too late to include in the boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Andi B said:


> On a positive note, I have a strong feeling that we may see our requested Secret Key box soon.
> 
> However, I am completely baffled to see the Milky Dress anti trouble mist in the shop, since that was one of the items they had to replace in some of the Free From Oil and Troubles 3 box.
> 
> I really want to believe that they're not trying to do anything shady with their pricing or product replacement, because they do so much right! At the same time, its hard to believe that its all just honest mistakes, or not understanding how certain marketing tactics are viewed by westerners. I'm not really sure what to think, but I've generally been so happy with my boxes that I can overlook a certain amount of it...for now anyway.


Yea...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Agreed wholeheartedly, especially with the last paragraph. And I bet you're right about the Secret Key box!
> 
> Edited to say that perhaps their Milky Dress mist shipment came in too late to include in the boxes.


I dont think so, because they emailed me and said I should respond by no later than the 26th of july about the replacement products for FFOT box... yet the Milky dress  is listed in there "specials shop" as of today....They would have had a whole week almost two to put that product in, but they "suddenly" had some other stuff to throw in, as if it was rehearsed.. I have a lot of patience, but when I feel like I'm being taken for a fool, thats when I lose my patience lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

I hope we do get some Secret Key in our Memeboxes

But I do know that there is something wrong with the Memeshop marketing, calculating, wrong descriptions, changing prices  constantly  Recipe by Natture Spray water Essence used to be $11 (bought it 3 times in the past) andNOW that essence is in sale from $35 for $18. So I think thats just bad.

Also look at this calculation flaw I've said before

The Best of Memeshop Skin Care No. 2 + Free Full-Size O&amp;Soap Berry
$16 = 1. O'SUM Aloe Vera Soothing Mist 80ml
$18 = 2. RECIPE BY NATURE Spray Water Essence 140ml
$13 = 3. GRAND PLAN Natrual Cocoon Peeling Silk Balls 3 packs
$28 = 4. WONDERUCI Real Cacao Brightening Mask 100g
$15 = 5. LJK Tea Tree Mask x5
$26 = 6. DR's Care Vita Propolis Ampoule 15ml
 
Free
$6,50 7. O&amp;SOAPBERRY Bubble Cleanser 100ml
 
subtotal = $116
They say from $100: special price $90
woops wrong... not bad of a deal thou.
 
Also with the Whamisa sale that the've wrongly typed the brand name everywhere.
 
With this Secret Key sale again they increase pricing (checked it on different online stores) 
And they left out all these http://us.memebox.com/brands/secret-key
 
All this I found out by myself and not heard from others so it's not like i'm collecting flaws.. these are the flaws I've seen and
I hope similar to others because I do not wish for them for more.
 
So yeah I do think they kind of s*ck at creating a fabulous awesome memeshop with honest great deals
Their boxes are amazing!! and I'll keep buying them but sometimes that Memeshop...grr it's just very ennoying they do that.
 
If they honestly did something good with the Secret Key prices I would buy them empty!
Maybe I'll buy some soapbut thats it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

Super Plumping Jelly Cream


Spoiler











Be the first to review this product

 
Availability: In stock


$38.00

Special Price $25.00

But in the skincare box information sheet it says 50ml = 77$???????????


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hope we do get some Secret Key in our Memeboxes
> 
> But I do know that there is something wrong with the Memeshop marketing, calculating, wrong descriptions, changing prices  constantly  Recipe by Natture Spray water Essence used to be $11 (bought it 3 times in the past) andNOW that essence is in sale from $35 for $18. So I think thats just bad.
> 
> ...


Its not only the memeshop, but the boxes information cards...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its not only the memeshop, but the boxes information cards...


yeah but we don't pay for those paper cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> somehow the honest total price always comes higher what you've paid for... that why I'm always buying memeboxes only when I can good deals (points and coupons)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

lol let's create a "angry" mememob xD


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

Andi B said:


> On a positive note, I have a strong feeling that we may see our requested Secret Key box soon.
> 
> *However, I am completely baffled to see the Milky Dress anti trouble mist in the shop, since that was one of the items they had to replace in some of the Free From Oil and Troubles 3 box.*
> 
> I really want to believe that they're not trying to do anything shady with their pricing or product replacement, because they do so much right! At the same time, its hard to believe that its all just honest mistakes, or not understanding how certain marketing tactics are viewed by westerners. I'm not really sure what to think, but I've generally been so happy with my boxes that I can overlook a certain amount of it...for now anyway.


they did that with the green tea cleansing facial oil.  At least they waited a couple of weeks before promoting it again in other items, but this one is really amazing - the boxes just shipped out last week - how could they not have the milky dress product?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

LOL check this: they've added this product again in the sale and forgot to take the other one out.
 
Gold Racoony Hydro Gel Eye &amp; Spot Patch = $15.00
http://us.memebox.com/brands/secret-key/gold-racoony-hydro-gel-eye-spot-patch#.U87cUfl_vzE
 
Gold Racoony Hydro Gel Eye&amp;Spat Patch = from $29.00 &gt; $14.00
http://us.memebox.com/special-offers/gold-racoony-hydro-gel-eye-spat-patch#.U87cTfl_vzE
+ name typo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
 
 
ooohh maybe that's why they are hiring new ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Super Plumping Jelly Cream
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have totally given up on their prices on the card.  I don't even bother reviewing how you can get it for this price here &amp; here anymore. 

I do think that the majority of their boxes are great deals - I am getting at least twice the value I paid for them.  For me, however, it is whether I use the products or not that makes it a great value for me.

(can you tell that I am still bitter over the herbal box?  lol)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have totally given up on their prices on the card.  I don't even bother reviewing how you can get it for this price here &amp; here anymore.
> 
> I do think that the majority of their boxes are great deals - I am getting at least twice the value I paid for them.  For me, however, it is whether I use the products or not that makes it a great value for me.
> 
> (can you tell that I am still bitter over the herbal box?  lol)


what's wrong with the herbal box?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> what's wrong with the herbal box?


No peppermint or tea tree as described in the box's description.  They added florals, rose &amp; jasmine (of which I am allergic to), and those were not in the description at all.

I am very upset about this box, because I ordered for the mint &amp; tea tree, not some stinking florals, which are not herbal


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> No peppermint or tea tree as described in the box's description.  They added florals, rose &amp; jasmine (of which I am allergic to), and those were not in the description at all.
> 
> I am very upset about this box, because I ordered for the mint &amp; tea tree, not some stinking florals, which are not herbal


I've send you an email check it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> yeah but we don't pay for those paper cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> somehow the honest total price always comes higher what you've paid for... that why I'm always buying memeboxes only when I can good deals (points and coupons)


HUh?? we pay for the products. I also don't pay for lies.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> No peppermint or tea tree as described in the box's description.  They added florals, rose &amp; jasmine (of which I am allergic to), and those were not in the description at all.
> 
> I am very upset about this box, because I ordered for the mint &amp; tea tree, not some stinking florals, which are not herbal


Did they ever email you back?? I've gotten nothing. I'll probably re-email.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I've send you an email check it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


got it!  thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Did they ever email you back?? I've gotten nothing. I'll probably re-email.


no, they haven't.  I emailed twice - nothing.  Not even a so sorry email


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, they haven't.  I emailed twice - nothing.  Not even a so sorry email


Me neither.. Resent email now 4 times. Not even a single word. Wont buy anything more until they take this seriously..


----------



## yunii (Jul 22, 2014)

I am disappointed in this secretkey sale. They just mark up everything and sell at regular price


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Me neither.. Resent email now 4 times. Not even a single word. Wont buy anything more until they take this seriously..


you are still waiting on the waxing box, yes?  I don't understand why they cannot at least acknowledge this.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you are still waiting on the waxing box, yes?  I don't understand why they cannot at least acknowledge this.


Yepp.. And I emailed them the day I got it. Knowing they have replied to others sending email after me, they must have seen it but dont care to reply...


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 22, 2014)

The Memeshop is pretty ridiculous.

*Comparative pricing in USD*

Secret Key Snail Repairing Gel Cream - Memeshop :  $13/$10 (sale) | Roseroseshop: $15.75/$6.30 (sale)

Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence - Memeshop: $18 | Roseroseshop: $15.75/$12.60 (sale)

Milky Dress Anti Trouble Body Mist - Memeshop: $28/$14 (sale) | Roseroseshop: $19.95/$8.38 (sale)

Shipping: Memeshop: CRAZY EXPENSIVE | Roseroseshop: based on weight and location

I love the Memeboxes for the variety and trying new brands, but I definitely won't be buying from the shop. Sorry, Memefolks!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 22, 2014)

I see squares... time to go to sleep..fast!

PS about emailing Memebox: try using short sentences, to the point and highlight!

Works really good!

Also always stay polite and friendly even when your pissed off,, If you are writing a pissed of letter they'll never reply,,

that just feels like a troll comment you would ignore on youtube for example  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sweet dreams!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 22, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> The Memeshop is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> *Comparative pricing in USD*
> 
> ...


Not to mention there are SOOOO many other sites that do free shipping, or at least are way less than Memebox. I have never bought a full sized product from Memebox, only boxes. Their boxes are the best value, and honestly the best valued boxes for me are always the ones that are $23-ish.

I have never been "addicted" to Memeboxes because I stay in the $23 price range on boxes (never purchased one over that) and I don't buy stuff from their store, even with a sale. I have WAY too many boxes as it is (like most of us) but I don't over spend because in reality I know I will never, ever ever be able to use all of these things before the expire. Luckily I have lots of lady friends, my mom and 2 sisters to share with! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I see squares... time to go to sleep..fast!
> 
> PS about emailing Memebox: try using short sentences, to the point and highlight!
> 
> ...


As a person who has worked in retail, you get a much better response from customer service when you are clear, concise, and calm. These three things make it so much easier to deal with issues that have come up and keep confusion to a minimum.


----------



## yunii (Jul 22, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> The Memeshop is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> *Comparative pricing in USD*
> 
> ...


How does roseroseshop works? They charge in w currency


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> How does roseroseshop works? They charge in w currency


You can switch to dollars; there's a drop-down menu at the bottom that lets you change currency.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 22, 2014)

I just saw the Cooling Care spoiler and it's making me want the box.

But it's also a million degree's outside and expected to be even hotter and more humid tomorrow...so that is making it even more enticing.

EDITED to say... It's mine! Another day, another Memebox purchase.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 23, 2014)

Man, the cooling care spoiler- that was the product I wanted! No cash to order the box though.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Not to mention there are SOOOO many other sites that do free shipping, or at least are way less than Memebox. I have never bought a full sized product from Memebox, only boxes. Their boxes are the best value, and honestly the best valued boxes for me are always the ones that are $23-ish.
> 
> I have never been "addicted" to Memeboxes because I stay in the $23 price range on boxes (never purchased one over that) and I don't buy stuff from their store, even with a sale. I have WAY too many boxes as it is (like most of us) but I don't over spend because in reality I know I will never, ever ever be able to use all of these things before the expire. Luckily I have lots of lady friends, my mom and 2 sisters to share with! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, truly in the whole scheme  of things, the world of beauty  products  exist cause of the  pursuit of loyal regular customers of a particular product. Memebox is used as a  channel to get little known new products out there in hopes to win customers who will re- purchase  it regularly. Of course, yes we can shop around like anyone , but the companies want you to repurchase and thats the whole goal of makeup in general.

How would IPSY exist if everyone stuck to their bag and only their bag and didnt go out and repurchase, Companies would find another way to  promote instead of giving stuff away . Of course initial good deals  should be honored and maybe more sample companies can learn from IPSY, they seem to have high success with customers  spending more money beyond the sample bag with  all the great coupons offered.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 23, 2014)

Sad day, I just finished the greatest black eyeliner ever ! It was  from a Memebox, Fantasy Holic A :T

It was creamy and had some metallic, but not too much., Its better than any eyeliner I have used my whole life, Usually any eyeliner I bought  in America,  they pull and tug or they dry out too soon, or they dont go on well, or dont last, I loved this little liner even  more than Urban Decay. and even Cailyn Gel liners.  I tried a expensive comparible Urban Decay and it flaked off in one hour and I had to keep reapplying, this Fantasy one lasted much longer. Ill have  to go searching for it to re-buy.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

I bought global #17


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

> I bought global #17


me too


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

Sadly that also counts me out of boxes until 15th, although dear by Enprani might persuade.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Sad day, I just finished the greatest black eyeliner ever ! It was  from a Memebox, Fantasy Holic A :T
> 
> It was creamy and had some metallic, but not too much., Its better than any eyeliner I have used my whole life, Usually any eyeliner I bought  in America,  they pull and tug or they dry out too soon, or they dont go on well, or dont last, I loved this little liner even  more than Urban Decay. and even Cailyn Gel liners.  I tried a expensive comparible Urban Decay and it flaked off in one hour and I had to keep reapplying, this Fantasy one lasted much longer. Ill have  to go searching for it to re-buy.


I'm using this atm too. It's SO creamy and stays put for hours and hours without smudging on my waterline too. Wish this were available somewhere for purchase. Finished the tiny lip crayon that came with too, I loved that shade!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Well,I got global 17 and Earth &amp; Sea.

Memebox finally responded and asked if I wanted to return the herbal box.  I would love to, but only if they pay for return shipping.  Otherwise, it isn't worth me sending it back. 

Since they didn't offer me points or anything, I would think that is the least they can do.  BTW - nothing about the misleading description, they said it was used as an "example" of herbal products.


----------



## stawbewii (Jul 23, 2014)

Did the VIP code for $7 off shipping waived fee work for anyone??


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Did the VIP code for $7 off shipping waived fee work for anyone??


I haven't used it yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Did the VIP code for $7 off shipping waived fee work for anyone??


I first thought I could use it when buying one box, but you can only use it when buying more than one. Haven't used it


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Did the VIP code for $7 off shipping waived fee work for anyone??


I thought mine wasn't working, but then I realized that I had used it earlier in the month.  Glad I figured that out before I emailed them! :blush:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

uhh...to buy or not to buy? Fighting with myself.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> uhh...to buy or not to buy? Fighting with myself.


Believe me, I know that feeling!  I at least convinced myself to wait on the Earth &amp; Sea box to see if it gets bundled with something else I really want next week.  I could have passed on it completely until I saw the mention of the volcanic clay!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Believe me, I know that feeling!  I at least convinced myself to wait on the Earth &amp; Sea box to see if it gets bundled with something else I really want next week.  I could have passed on it completely until I saw the mention of the volcanic clay!


Yea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. TBH all I do with the boxes I buy is push them to the side after Ive opened and blogged about them, and TRY an find a place to stash everything and let it sit, until god knows when..it's that element, and OOOo ahh of surprise that reels me in.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

i was only interested in 17 as i still have loads of glamglow to use


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Believe me, I know that feeling!  I at least convinced myself to wait on the Earth &amp; Sea box to see if it gets bundled with something else I really want next week.  I could have passed on it completely until I saw the mention of the volcanic clay!


Well we have to remember what they mention doesn't mean it is going to be in the box. Remember we got burn before. It can be just another "example" or they decide to change the product.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i was only interested in 17 as i still have loads of glamglow to use


I used my glamglow 3 times, both tubs, than it dried out lol


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 23, 2014)

Global 13 was just back in stock, so I picked it up. It will be my first global box. Excited to give it a try – even though I did not need anything else. My first box, of the 12 I've purchased, will be arriving next week. So I'm currently really motivated to get some of my samples used up to make some room. I've used up 15 random samples so far this month – I feel like I have super powers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm interested in 17, but I thiiiiiink I'm going to hold off for now. I have a ton of product coming my way, I spent a lot of money on boxes this month already, and it's hard to know if I'll even still be as enthusiastic about boxes by November. Maybe I'll pick it up if Global 13 is super amazing (if it's still in stock).

In other news, my Cacao box is really on the move! It looks like I might have it tomorrow, which is _super _fast for standard shipping. I can.not.WAIT for my calorie-free choco goodness!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I used my glamglow 3 times, both tubs, than it dried out lol


oh, had mine since march and still fine. bad batch perhaps


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm interested in 17, but I thiiiiiink I'm going to hold off for now. I have a ton of product coming my way, I spent a lot of money on boxes this month already, and it's hard to know if I'll even still be as enthusiastic about boxes by November. Maybe I'll pick it up if Global 13 is super amazing (if it's still in stock).
> 
> In other news, my Cacao box is really on the move! It looks like I might have it tomorrow, which is _super _fast for standard shipping. I can.not.WAIT for my calorie-free choco goodness!


Mine has apparently been racing itself, it is a day ahead of time and according to usps they expect to deliver it today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 23, 2014)

Ah.... after spending just over a week in New York and going absolutely overboard with buying Korean products, I think I can say I've just about killed my Memebox addiction. The only one I know I'm going to get will be the Tea box once a coupon code comes out or when I get an influx of cash. I did buy some Benton products during the sale, because that was a damn good sale (used points &amp; a code to reduce the shipping), and you can't find their products in stores.

*rolls around in Korean beauty bliss* I have enough masks and cleansers to last me the rest of the year. But I really missed chatting about new arrivals here!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm interested in 17, but I thiiiiiink I'm going to hold off for now. I have a ton of product coming my way, I spent a lot of money on boxes this month already, and it's hard to know if I'll even still be as enthusiastic about boxes by November. Maybe I'll pick it up if Global 13 is super amazing (if it's still in stock).
> 
> In other news, my Cacao box is really on the move! It looks like I might have it tomorrow, which is _super _fast for standard shipping. I can.not.WAIT for my calorie-free choco goodness!


Yea I think im going to hold off too. There's 800 boxes left , so I got some time to ponder.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ah.... after spending just over a week in New York and going absolutely overboard with buying Korean products, I think I can say I've just about killed my Memebox addiction. The only one I know I'm going to get will be the Tea box once a coupon code comes out or when I get an influx of cash. I did buy some Benton products during the sale, because that was a damn good sale (used points &amp; a code to reduce the shipping), and you can't find their products in stores.
> 
> *rolls around in Korean beauty bliss* I have enough masks and cleansers to last me the rest of the year. But I really missed chatting about new arrivals here!


Where did you go in NY to get your Korean products?

Pop up shop in Soho? Queens?

Would love any reco's.

Thanks!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ah.... after spending just over a week in New York and going absolutely overboard with buying Korean products, I think I can say I've just about killed my Memebox addiction. The only one I know I'm going to get will be the Tea box once a coupon code comes out or when I get an influx of cash. I did buy some Benton products during the sale, because that was a damn good sale (used points &amp; a code to reduce the shipping), and you can't find their products in stores.
> 
> *rolls around in Korean beauty bliss* I have enough masks and cleansers to last me the rest of the year. But I really missed chatting about new arrivals here!


Sounds like bliss *sigh* - I get new obsessions every six months, Memebox came at my 6th month mark. Before that was designer clothes, designer shoes, craft supplies, interior decor, rugs etc and now, well Memebox, but that too , sadly is fading.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm interested in 17, but I thiiiiiink I'm going to hold off for now. I have a ton of product coming my way, I spent a lot of money on boxes this month already, and it's hard to know if I'll even still be as enthusiastic about boxes by November. Maybe I'll pick it up if Global 13 is super amazing (if it's still in stock).
> 
> *In other news, my Cacao box is really on the move! It looks like I might have it tomorrow, which is super fast for standard shipping. I can.not.WAIT for my calorie-free choco goodness!*


my cacao boxes are moving fast too - my free from oil &amp; troubles which shipped out 2 days earlier, still hasn't arrived in the states!!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sounds like bliss *sigh* - I get new obsessions every six months, Memebox came at my 6th month mark. Before that was designer clothes, designer shoes, craft supplies, interior decor, rugs etc and now, well Memebox, but that too , sadly is fading.


This is totally me!  I guess Memebox replaced my Little Black Bag obsession.  I didn't even care for a lot of the brands, but I was obsessed with trading to get $500 worth of purses for $50 and then giving them as gifts. 

Before that it was workout programs (Turbo Fire, Jillian Michaels Body Revolution, etc.), which got started due to the pounds I put on during my cake decorating obsession!


----------



## maii (Jul 23, 2014)

The Vitamin Care image has been changed...what was wrong with the kiwi?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, the spoiler item, the suncream - the packaging looks exactly like a bottle of Vitamin Water. I wonder if there's any connection...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my cacao boxes are moving fast too - my free from oil &amp; troubles which shipped out 2 days earlier, still hasn't arrived in the states!!


same as my herbal both


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

Girls, how to get memebox to reply? I can't take them avoiding me like this.. I've spent thousands of dollars on memebox and always been nice towards them and gotten them alot of customers through my blog. I think the least they could do is reply.. But they wont.. Help pls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sounds like bliss *sigh* - I get new obsessions every six months, Memebox came at my 6th month mark. Before that was designer clothes, designer shoes, craft supplies, interior decor, rugs etc and now, well Memebox, but that too , sadly is fading.


I have the same addictive personality. Before Memebox, it was just beauty sub boxes, and then fancy designer clothes for my toddler, scrapbooking, parenting books/web sites, and lastly, home DIY projects.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I have the same addictive personality. Before Memebox, it was just beauty sub boxes, and then fancy designer clothes for my toddler, scrapbooking, parenting books/web sites, and lastly, home DIY projects.


Lol , its hard to break


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Girls, how to get memebox to reply? I can't take them avoiding me like this.. I've spent thousands of dollars on memebox and always been nice towards them and gotten them alot of customers through my blog. I think the least they could do is reply.. But they wont.. Help pls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well they've answered me within 1 day when I put in the subject headline - REFUND, or BILLING address change, I think those are the ones they reply to within 1 day unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe try that, and than put in the body, your message.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

maii said:


> The Vitamin Care image has been changed...what was wrong with the kiwi?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, the spoiler item, the suncream - the packaging looks exactly like a bottle of Vitamin Water. I wonder if there's any connection...


No, they just changed it for marketing, visual marketing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi does anyone have the VIP exclusive link? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Jul 23, 2014)

another addictive personality here. atm it is memebox, other sub boxes and writing. In the past bears and piggins among others


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm deliberately not looking at my Cacao shipping. I want to come home from work to a chocolately surprise on my doorstep!

In other news, I caved and bought the Earth and Sea box. Ah, well, that's what summer work is for, right? Financing Memeboxes!


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Hi does anyone have the VIP exclusive link? ^^


http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2

Here you go.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Well they've answered me within 1 day when I put in the subject headline - REFUND, or BILLING address change, I think those are the ones they reply to within 1 day unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe try that, and than put in the body, your message.


I've had just normal headlines too. It's so weird. Tried headlines such as "questions", "refund", "issue" etc. None has been responded too..


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2
> 
> Here you go.


For some reason that's adding extra characters for me and not working. If it's not working for someone else you can try:

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm using this atm too. It's SO creamy and stays put for hours and hours without smudging on my waterline too. Wish this were available somewhere for purchase. Finished the tiny lip crayon that came with too, I loved that shade!


I remember now ! It was in that little tea based tin, Yes, I wish I could purchase everything separately.  The lip crayon was lovely too


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm using this atm too. It's SO creamy and stays put for hours and hours without smudging on my waterline too. Wish this were available somewhere for purchase. Finished the tiny lip crayon that came with too, I loved that shade!


I remember now ! It was in that little tea based tin, Yes, I wish I could purchase everything separately.  The lip crayon was lovely too


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've had just normal headlines too. It's so weird. Tried headlines such as "questions", "refund", "issue" etc. None has been responded too..


Try putting -  *RE:* BILLING CHANGE ASAP/QUESTION


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Try putting -  *RE:* BILLING CHANGE ASAP/QUESTION


Going to try that, thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Faas (Jul 23, 2014)

I cannot get my VIP shipping to work and it is so frustrating! I think we all got unique codes, but it keeps saying mine is invalid and I have two boxes in my cart. 

Is anyone else still having a problem with theirs?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

galsara said:


> I cannot get my VIP shipping to work and it is so frustrating! I think we all got unique codes, but it keeps saying mine is invalid and I have two boxes in my cart.
> 
> Is anyone else still having a problem with theirs?


I was able to use it when I had two boxes in my cart.

Maybe it's a one time use code?


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 23, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll add Earth &amp; Sea to my wishlist for now....

Still haven't gotten a response yet about my herbal disappointment but perhaps once I get the box I'll be happier (tho tears still shed about the lack of tea tree and mint)


----------



## Sara Faas (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I was able to use it when I had two boxes in my cart.
> 
> Maybe it's a one time use code?


I think it is, but I have not used mine yet since I just bought bundles so far. Grrrrr memebox and your codes!


----------



## raindrop (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh man - I had a DEAL with myself! No more memebox for the year.  I have 8 on the way and figured that should hold me.  Then they introduce the sea and earth box!  I totally folded.  At least I got the discount.  I can't wait for that one - I love clay masks and I bet we'll get one of the secret key charcoal products they have in the shop.  What else do you hope is in it?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted but the Cooling care spoiler is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

OMG - I just bought something similar to that on ebay!! HAHAHA!!


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

I think my memebox addiction is cooling off too. I went to TonyMoly and BodyShop for shopping these pass two days.

Oh if you guys are ever in Toronto, go to the TonyMoly store, you get 5% off everything when you are a club member (Free to join), and everything inside the store is so cute. They were selling nail polish at $1 a bottle today, so I got some hand creams and nail polishes.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think my memebox addiction is cooling off too. I went to TonyMoly and BodyShop for shopping these pass two days.
> 
> Oh if you guys are ever in Toronto, go to the TonyMoly store, you get 5% off everything when you are a club member (Free to join), and everything inside the store is so cute. They were selling nail polish at $1 a bottle today, so I got some hand creams and nail polishes.


I live in Buffalo and it's SO EXCITING to know that there's a TonyMoly store an hour and a half away!! :drive:


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I live in Buffalo and it's SO EXCITING to know that there's a TonyMoly store an hour and a half away!! :drive:


TonyMoly store is only like 2 stores away from Missha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So if you ever visit, don't forgot to go in for some free sample. Missha will give like 9 packs of samples without even purchasing.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but the Cooling care spoiler is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I bought Cooling Care last minute when they did a "secret sale" bundling it with the "for him 2" which I could care less about but hey- my fiance can always use a few new products. I am SUPER happy about that spoiler and it makes me want this box to come even more now!


----------



## Margo Julianna (Jul 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> TonyMoly store is only like 2 stores away from Missha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So if you ever visit, don't forgot to go in for some free sample. Missha will give like 9 packs of samples without even purchasing.


Is the tonymoly store in pacific mall?


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

Margo Julianna said:


> Is the tonymoly store in pacific mall?


Yes.

Address is:

4300 Steeles Ave E D59 (Pacific Mall)
Markham, Ontario L3R 0Y5


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 23, 2014)

I need some new codes.

Not having codes is really making me curb my memeaddiction.  And I want that earth and sea box so much!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I bought Cooling Care last minute when they did a "secret sale" bundling it with the "for him 2" which I could care less about but hey- my fiance can always use a few new products. I am SUPER happy about that spoiler and it makes me want this box to come even more now!


Waaaaaa so sad i went with the detox + pomegranate box instead of vitamin + cooling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that spoiler looks awesome!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

I wish Innisfree's volcanic clay mask would be in the earth and sea box..

but that would be too good to be true....


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

There is a Bubble Pop Spoler on Instagram!

If you search the hashtag #memebox it will be easy to find


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> There is a Bubble Pop Spoler on Instagram!
> 
> If you search the hashtag #memebox it will be easy to find


woahh so excited to receive it now haha ^^


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> There is a Bubble Pop Spoler on Instagram!
> 
> If you search the hashtag #memebox it will be easy to find





Spoiler


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Spoiler


You are the best for including the photo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoiler for Pomegranate Cosmetics:



Spoiler






INNISFREE Capsule Recipe Pack Pomegranate 100ml

This hydrating sleeping pack works overnight to replenish the skin with vital minerals and vitamins for a youthfully firm and supple look. Its pomegranate and oxygen bubble enriched formula works to improve the skin's elasticity, and enhance the skin's overall tone and texture



Spoiler for Detox Cosmetics:



Spoiler






VICIONI Pore Minimizing Detox Essence 50ml

Made with vitamin and mineral-rich natural ingredients - rice bran, apple extracts, pineapple extracts, kiwi extracts, grape extracts and wine extracts - this Detox Essence is the ultimate crappy pore corrector! Carbonated water in the formula works to tighten enlarged pores, remove excess oil, and purge the skin of impurities to bring you soft and smooth skin!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

I am loving these boxes!! I did get the bubble pop, detox &amp; pomegranate, so I am excited for these!!


----------



## catyz (Jul 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> Yes.
> 
> Address is:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I didn't know we had one! Totally going there over the weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Spoiler for Pomegranate Cosmetics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking the spoilers!!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

I ordered 3 Luckybox 8#'s - used 10 memepoints on it + discount code = 3$, should I cancel one of them, and get 10 memepoints back? I did order 3...


----------



## yunii (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I ordered 3 Luckybox 8#'s - used 10 memepoints on it + discount code = 3$, should I cancel one of them, and get 10 memepoints back? I did order 3...


I would cancel and get luckybox 9 if you haven't got it


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

I would maybe cancel 1 too @luxxyluxx. You still have 2 remaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I would maybe cancel 1 too @luxxyluxx. You still have 2 remaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even though it was only 3$? Yea I think I will cancel one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I ordered 3 Luckybox 8#'s - used 10 memepoints on it + discount code = 3$, should I cancel one of them, and get 10 memepoints back? I did order 3...


omg - yes!!  Unless you love all of the items in #8, I would give one up!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Even though it was only 3$? Yea I think I will cancel one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well it was cheap so it's probably worth keeping. But if you want something else instead then I would cancel one. You will get looooads of duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 23, 2014)

@luxxylux I would cancel the one with your Memepoints that you didnt use any codes on.

Because then you can buy a NEW box!  Earth and Seaaaaa!

Also, really loving the spoilers for ALL the boxes lately.  I was mad at myself at first for buying the Cooling Care + Vitamin just to get expedited shipping (or whatever I did) when I didnt really want cooling care.

Now I'm like *givemeallthecoolingcare* just from that one spoiler!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> well it was cheap so it's probably worth keeping. But if you want something else instead then I would cancel one. You will get looooads of duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea it was only 3$, I will keep and than re - gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christmas is 5 months Away lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea it was only 3$, I will keep and than re - gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Christmas is 5 months Away lol


I'm over halfway done with christmas presents, so not weird keeping it for that reason! Haha ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm over halfway done with christmas presents, so not weird keeping it for that reason! Haha ^^


Wow really!!?? lol


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 23, 2014)

So happy to see Innisfree in the spoiler &lt;3


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wow really!!?? lol


hahah yea! wasn't my plan, but I found stuff I really really wanted to get my friends this early so I did!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Where did you go in NY to get your Korean products?
> 
> Pop up shop in Soho? Queens?
> 
> ...


Also very interested in this information.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Where did you go in NY to get your Korean products?
> 
> Pop up shop in Soho? Queens?
> 
> ...


Flushing (Queens) was definitely the best place, IMO. There's a Nature Republic store, which was very clean though the assistants didn't care to pay attention to me (not a complaint, personally). I got a mask and a cream sample with my purchase there. The New World Mall there has several little stores on their second floor that sell all sorts of Korean beauty goods, and often have the same things at different prices. I got some My Beauty Diary masks, 2 boxes for 20 bucks there which isn't shabby. I believe there's also a Missha on the first floor but I didn't go in. The lower level has tons of legitimate East Asian food. I watched one of the chefs pulling ramen noodles by hand. Only issue is that there is a mild language barrier; very little is translated and many assistants don't have the best English/will ignore you if you don't know Korean. The mall also doesn't give free samples with purchase. I passed by some stores on the street which claimed to sell Shiseido. There's also a Skinfood in Flushing, but I didn't go.

Ktown (Manhattan) has a TheFaceShop which was really tiny, but had a good enough selection and also gave me a full mask + a cream sample with my purchase. Some of their products were inflated, price wise, but most appeared to be about equal to what you could get online. They have a Tony Moly which was TINY but so cute. The assistant was quiet but attentive (gave us a basket as soon as I started asking my boyfriend to hold things for me). Some prices were inflated there, as well. There is also a very small store called Skylake. If you liked the idea of the Herbal Memebox, this would be your place. Totally natural stuff, almost too natural for me. I got some masks (5 for $10) and a small bottle of their shampoo (40mL, perfect travel size, $3. It actually has chunks of herbs swimming in it). So only $13 I spent there... and the girl gave me FOUR sample pouches of different face/eye creams and essences. Really cool.

Chinatown (also Manhattan, one train ride away) has TheFaceShop but I didn't go in. There's a supermarket named New Kam Man, the second store has tons of stuff. Notably Hada Labo and a million masks -- I believe they have every single My Beauty Diary type in stock. Also BB creams and shampoos. And plenty of cute novelty items from Asia like lucky cats, Hello Kitty, etc. I didn't buy any beauty items from there because I was burnt out by then, so I couldn't tell you pricing/free sample stuff. It was a supermarket, so no assistance. Also in Chinatown on the second floor of a building is a small, one room store called oo35mm. They have a LOT of cool stuff (Asian beauty + novelties), but their prices are inflated on pretty much everything. They're the one place I managed to find Biore sunscreen, though, as well as Innisfree and Etude House. Also, when you spend over a certain amount there (I think $20) you get a reusable bag that bundles up into a strawberry or carrot (click to see), and it's so useful and cute. They only gave me one sample pouch, but she at least put thought into it based on what I was buying, unlike the other places that threw in random BB cream samples that were clearly not my colour.

Hope this helps!

(I got 3 of the Bunny glosses from Tony Moly. Who would have guessed that I, Bunbunny, of all people, would do that? I regret not buying the entire set of glosses)

In actual Memebox news, really wanting the Tea box and (to a lesser extent) Earth/Sea box. Still waiting on codes. I just keep looking at my NY haul and thinking "wow, I really don't need any more". It helps... for the most part.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Also very interested in this information.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here's a few NYC places i know of to get Korean products....

Korea Cosmetic Bliss in Soho is a great pop up shop and carries a lot of brands.

They may have moved from Broome Street so call and check the location.

There is are TWO Face Shops in the City. (one near Herald Square and one China Town)

There is a Nature Republic in Korea Town.

And the Krose shop in China town is supposedly really good. (they carry a lot of Japanese and Taiwanese brands as well)

And then of course there is Flushing Queens. Tons and tons of stuff.

I must go back there ASAP.

Here is a Yelp link that gives you a bunch of names and addresses.

http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=korean+cosmetics&amp;find_loc=New+York%2C+NY


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Flushing (Queens) was definitely the best place, IMO. There's a Nature Republic store, which was very clean though the assistants didn't care to pay attention to me (not a complaint, personally). I got a mask and a cream sample with my purchase there. The New World Mall there has several little stores on their second floor that sell all sorts of Korean beauty goods, and often have the same things at different prices. I got some My Beauty Diary masks, 2 boxes for 20 bucks there which isn't shabby. I believe there's also a Missha on the first floor but I didn't go in. The lower level has tons of legitimate East Asian food. I watched one of the chefs pulling ramen noodles by hand. Only issue is that there is a mild language barrier; very little is translated and many assistants don't have the best English/will ignore you if you don't know Korean. The mall also doesn't give free samples with purchase. I passed by some stores on the street which claimed to sell Shiseido. There's also a Skinfood in Flushing, but I didn't go.
> 
> Ktown (Manhattan) has a TheFaceShop which was really tiny, but had a good enough selection and also gave me a full mask + a cream sample with my purchase. Some of their products were inflated, price wise, but most appeared to be about equal to what you could get online. They have a Tony Moly which was TINY but so cute. The assistant was quiet but attentive (gave us a basket as soon as I started asking my boyfriend to hold things for me). Some prices were inflated there, as well. There is also a very small store called Skylake. If you liked the idea of the Herbal Memebox, this would be your place. Totally natural stuff, almost too natural for me. I got some masks (5 for $10) and a small bottle of their shampoo (40mL, perfect travel size, $3. It actually has chunks of herbs swimming in it). So only $13 I spent there... and the girl gave me FOUR sample pouches of different face/eye creams and essences. Really cool.
> 
> ...


I think we posted at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you though for all the details.

I am a native NY'er and actually grew up near Flushing.

I am very familiar with it. However when I was growing up it was not like it is now.

It became Korea town pretty much in the last 15 years or so.

It' is amazing there. Great Korean restaurants as well.

Thank you for reminding me. And also getting me psyched!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Boston has nuthin' really...really a wasteland.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Wow, that's some shopping excursion! Thank you. I will definitely check out a place or two.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> There is also a very small store called Skylake. If you liked the idea of the Herbal Memebox, this would be your place. Totally natural stuff, almost too natural for me. I got some masks (5 for $10) and a small bottle of their shampoo (40mL, perfect travel size, $3. It actually has chunks of herbs swimming in it). So only $13 I spent there... and the girl gave me FOUR sample pouches of different face/eye creams and essences. Really cool.


next time I am visiting my cousin, I will drag her with me to this place!!

edited to add they have a website! OMG!!  totally checking this out.


----------



## amorgb (Jul 23, 2014)

Uhmm, my Cacao box just went from NY to Springfield, MA... I live in North Carolina.  WRONG WAY LITTLE PACKAGE, WRONG WAY.  It also says its in transit to the destination... hopefully it turns its little butt around because I have been impatiently waiting for this box (and now having seen spoilers, I want it in my hands even sooner).  I read earlier on some thread (can't remember which now) that this has happened to other ladies lately but that they eventually got their mail with no problems, but now I'm just a little worried.  Must not repeatedly reload tracking....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone waiting for Cacao...and having seen the spoilers...I seriously regret not ordering it when I had the chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Boston has nuthin' really...really a wasteland.


You should see my town LOL


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Uhmm, my Cacao box just went from NY to Springfield, MA... I live in North Carolina.  WRONG WAY LITTLE PACKAGE, WRONG WAY.  It also says its in transit to the destination... hopefully it turns its little butt around because I have been impatiently waiting for this box (and now having seen spoilers, I want it in my hands even sooner).  I read earlier on some thread (can't remember which now) that this has happened to other ladies lately but that they eventually got their mail with no problems, but now I'm just a little worried.  Must not repeatedly reload tracking....


Yeah, I just got 3 USPS updates and all 3 boxes are following yours...and I'm in VA. This is the first time I've had a Memebox take this route, but they seem to be moving a lot faster than usual. I guess we'll just have to cross our fingers for now!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 23, 2014)

I am having the same Cacao weirdness.

My box was being processed in NYC

and now it's in Springfield MA.

But I live in NYC!!!!! So it was here, then left and now is coming back.

Oh well, it's not like I don't have 27 other boxes to tide me over for a few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, Ive got plenty to play with for now too. I got my Bubble Pop and Mask #4 boxes tonight, and I'm going nuts because I want to try everything NOW!

I also got my Iope cc cushion and Recipe by Nature slowganic cleanser set that I ordered elsewhere, and I am in LOVE with these products! I hope they get the slowganic cleanser back in the Memeshop soon...I want a tub of that stuff in the green tea formula!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

As someone who likes to live vicariously through you all getting Memeboxes, please please please, if you find spoilers post them in a spoiler thing! If you don't know how, at least tell us where you found it so someone else can help you? I would like to see the Cacao spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yeah, I just got 3 USPS updates and all 3 boxes are following yours...and I'm in VA. This is the first time I've had a Memebox take this route, but they seem to be moving a lot faster than usual. I guess we'll just have to cross our fingers for now!


lol - I am in Boston and mine is in springfield as well!!  It normally goes up to Nashua, NH, before coming down to Boston.  Well, I hope I get it tomorrow or Friday. Springfield is on the western side of MA.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As someone who likes to live vicariously through you all getting Memeboxes, please please please, if you find spoilers post them in a spoiler thing! If you don't know how, at least tell us where you found it so someone else can help you? I would like to see the Cacao spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Check out page 38 of the Superbox Spoilers thread, toward the bottom of the page! I'm on my phone,otherwise I'd post a direct link for you.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> As someone who likes to live vicariously through you all getting Memeboxes, please please please, if you find spoilers post them in a spoiler thing! If you don't know how, at least tell us where you found it so someone else can help you? I would like to see the Cacao spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought that the spoilers were already posted here?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 23, 2014)

My free from oil &amp; troubles FINALLY got into the USA!!  Wow, this was the longest it took to get from  S Korea to USA

I think my cacao box, which shipped out 2 days later will get to me before my oil &amp; troubles!

 
Service Type: International Letter
 

Shipment Activity Location Date &amp; Time ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Processed Through Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) July 23, 2014 6:51 am Origin Post is Preparing Shipment     Processed Through Sort Facility SEOUL INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE, KOREA REPUBLIC OF July 17, 2014 9:57 am Acceptance KOREA REPUBLIC OF July 16, 2014 11:28 am


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 23, 2014)

If they were, that's my mistake! I found them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol - I am in Boston and mine is in springfield as well!!  It normally goes up to Nashua, NH, before coming down to Boston.  Well, I hope I get it tomorrow or Friday. Springfield is on the western side of MA.


I'm in Worcester MA so if all the boxes are in Springfield then I'm hoping and praying for tomorrow/friday delivery! Give me my chocolatey goodness mask!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 24, 2014)

I've been lurking on these Memebox threads for a couple months now and finally decided to make an account! I have 9 memeboxes coming but I think I'm going to hold out until another great code comes out or we get points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I've been lurking on these Memebox threads for a couple months now and finally decided to make an account! I have 9 memeboxes coming but I think I'm going to hold out until another great code comes out or we get points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm itching to buy a box...come on Memebox I want something new!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 24, 2014)

Kind of regretting not buying the Cooling Care box right about now. Oh well. At least my Cacao and Skincare boxes will be here soonish.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Kind of regretting not buying the Cooling Care box right about now. Oh well. At least my Cacao and Skincare boxes will be here soonish.


Think it is still available


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone else notice globals were shipped a day early


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else notice globals were shipped a day early


Yes apparently they did. How nice! We will get them earlier.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 24, 2014)

Without doing any research and not even knowing if they're that hot, Green Tea and Night Care are available. Just wanted to mention before heading off to work. Have a lovely day ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm in Worcester MA so if all the boxes are in Springfield then I'm hoping and praying for tomorrow/friday delivery! Give me my chocolatey goodness mask!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol - my second cacao box is in Providence, RI!! haha!  My cacao boxes are taking a way different route than my other memeboxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Without doing any research and not even knowing if they're that hot, Green Tea and Night Care are available. Just wanted to mention before heading off to work. Have a lovely day ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not seeing them...


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Without doing any research and not even knowing if they're that hot, Green Tea and Night Care are available. Just wanted to mention before heading off to work. Have a lovely day ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't really recommend the Green Tea - not at that price.  I do recommend the Aloe Vera which is still in stock!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm not seeing them...


they are superboxes.  Look at the superbox section.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are superboxes.  Look at the superbox section.


Not there for me. Something must be wrong with cookies or something


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Not there for me. Something must be wrong with cookies or something


They're not there for me as well but they came up in a search.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

these links are not affiliate links

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/superbox-14#.U9Do4xBvDw1

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/superbox-15#.U9Do-hBvDw0


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> They're not there for me as well but they came up in a search.


Thank you, that did the trick!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> these links are not affiliate links
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/superbox-14#.U9Do4xBvDw1
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/superbox-15#.U9Do-hBvDw0


Even better! Those prices look a little steep. Oh well, I guess me buying a box this morning just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm not seeing them...


You need to click on the new box thing on the left.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

so, memebox is holding another contest on instagram.  Maybe I do a pic of my hands or feet!

 Tag #*HowDoYouMemebox* and feature a photo with how you use one of their products from a box!  Don’t forget to share with @*MemeboxGlobal* as well Memebox will pick 20 Instagrammers on July 30th to win 50 Memepoints!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, memebox is holding another contest on instagram.  Maybe I do a pic of my hands or feet!
> 
> Tag #*HowDoYouMemebox* and feature a photo with how you use one of their products from a box!  Don’t forget to share with @*MemeboxGlobal* as well Memebox will pick 20 Instagrammers on July 30th to win 50 Memepoints!


another popularity contest


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> another popularity contest


yep.  But I  am sucker for wanting points, so I will have to look at my foot care box and find something there to use.   I don't do facial shots ~ I don't want to scare the young-uns - lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

i will enter once but doubt i will win as people do loads of entries


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i will enter once but doubt i will win as people do loads of entries


you never know - they are picking 20 people.   I don't expect to win, but I will give it a shot - I have nothing to lose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you never know - they are picking 20 people.   I don't expect to win, but I will give it a shot - I have nothing to lose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never have any luck getting free stuff from Memebox. So I will cheer for you ladies on the side. Will be nice to see MUT ladies winning something.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else notice globals were shipped a day early


I think I've actually noticed this with several of my boxes. They usually enter Incheon on the day the website says they'll be shipped. It's nice, I like it!

Also, my Cacao is coming today. I just got to work and already can't wait for the day to be over so I can go home and play!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone know when that Instagram contest ends?

Really hope someone from here wins this time! The folks who make a kajillion no-effort entries really annoy me. :bringiton:


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Anyone know when that Instagram contest ends?
> 
> Really hope someone from here wins this time! The folks who make a kajillion no-effort entries really annoy me. :bringiton:


31st i think it says on their post on instagram


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

July 30th...


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks; I could have sworn I didn't see a date on their Insta post, and I can't check FB.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/qx89rTm6LN/?modal=true


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 24, 2014)

I have to remember not to use the spoiler item in the detox box--I am hugely allergic to pineapples, so it scares me a bit!  Thank goodness it was a spoiler item and it said what was in it!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

my cacao box is up in video section

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## athy (Jul 24, 2014)

My cacao unboxing video is up too xD Just a bit after yours @@Jane George haha =D

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?p=2250976


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I can't believe they put



Spoiler



tampons


in Memebox Global #13...

Im disappointed in this box...not because of the above, but because of the selection as well.


----------



## sharksoul24 (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I can't believe they put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I can't believe they put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think the box looks pretty good. Except for that one product!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the look of it but there is that very odd product.


----------



## amorgb (Jul 24, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Uhmm, my Cacao box just went from NY to Springfield, MA... I live in North Carolina.  WRONG WAY LITTLE PACKAGE, WRONG WAY.  It also says its in transit to the destination... hopefully it turns its little butt around because I have been impatiently waiting for this box (and now having seen spoilers, I want it in my hands even sooner).  I read earlier on some thread (can't remember which now) that this has happened to other ladies lately but that they eventually got their mail with no problems, but now I'm just a little worried.  Must not repeatedly reload tracking....


Haha just an update- my Mini #1 from some random restock is about 1 day behind my Cacao box, so I just checked the tracking and it looks like it went to Bethpage, NY after leaving the main customs place in NY.  Haha its weird how they're just all going different places.  My Cacao box finally said that it left Springfield like 4:00 this morning, so hopefully its coming down this way?  Maybe its just too hot in the South for Memeboxes!!  Oh well, at least now I'm not as worried because other peoples boxes are taking the same route and the boxes are continuing to move along.

On the other hand, I keep tormenting myself with wanting that new scrub box  :wacko:


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

I just got an email on one of my other accounts I'd registered randomly, and I got 15 Memepoints randomly.

WHAT DO I BUY

HELP ME DECIDE

(Debating between Aloe, AntiAging 3 or Earth &amp; Sea)


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I just got an email on one of my other accounts I'd registered randomly, and I got 15 Memepoints randomly.
> 
> WHAT DO I BUY
> 
> ...


I want a random 15 meme points too.. Maybe it is a good thing since I purchased way too many memebox already.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I want a random 15 meme points too.. Maybe it is a good thing since I purchased way too many memebox already.


I'd registered another account back when new accounts got 10 Memepoints, but I was too late so I got 0. I just let that one sit, decided to check it today randomly, and there was an email there saying "Jackpot! 15 points just for you!"

We’re giving away 15 Meme-points to get you started with Memebox!

Each Meme-point is worth $1 and can be used to spot, shop, and save until the end of July! Come and discover K-beauty with Memebox!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'd registered another account back when new accounts got 10 Memepoints, but I was too late so I got 0. I just let that one sit, decided to check it today randomly, and there was an email there saying "Jackpot! 15 points just for you!"
> 
> We’re giving away 15 Meme-points to get you started with Memebox!
> 
> Each Meme-point is worth $1 and can be used to spot, shop, and save until the end of July! Come and discover K-beauty with Memebox!


Niiiiiiiiiiice! I would vote for Aloe; that box looks awesome!


----------



## amorgb (Jul 24, 2014)

I got the same random 15 points on one of my accounts, yay!!  Haha its interesting because I just left them a good review on Facebook asking for them to give us some more points!  They really do have spies :bandit:    Now I have to decide on a box too... I'm so torn between Cooling Care, Tropical Fruits, and Scrub....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh wow!!! I got 15 memepoints too!  I had some accounts laying around too, after the 10 meme point sign up, so I got some more 15 points!!!

I'm glad I waited to purchase Global #17 , its only 10$ instead of 21$ now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

lucky ladies!!  Memebox doesn't like me!

I am still trying to work on something with them over the herbal box - sigh.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiice! I would vote for Aloe; that box looks awesome!


I'm thinking Aloe if only because it ships now, haha. Tired of ordering stuff that's months away!

Edit: Yeah, got the Aloe for $18.99 shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel like that's a better deal than the $30-something it normally costs!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

nowt for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

:scared:  Memebox you aren't being fair.. All of us want free points.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> :scared:  Memebox you aren't being fair.. All of us want free points.


I second that


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

amorgb said:


> I got the same random 15 points on one of my accounts, yay!!  Haha its interesting because I just left them a good review on Facebook asking for them to give us some more points!  They really do have spies :bandit:    Now I have to decide on a box too... I'm so torn between Cooling Care, Tropical Fruits, and Scrub....


I will go with cooling because of the spoiler


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I second that


Only the one account of mine actually got the points. Any account that I'd already used to order anything didn't get them (so 4 of the 5, if I'm counting right). So maybe they just went through their system and gave points to new accounts that'd never ordered, which makes sense from a marketing POV. :/ I keep hoping my main accounts will get some though.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

My less-used account didn't get any either... bummer. But happy for those who got some!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Only the one account of mine actually got the points. Any account that I'd already used to order anything didn't get them (so 4 of the 5, if I'm counting right). So maybe they just went through their system and gave points to new accounts that'd never ordered, which makes sense from a marketing POV. :/ I keep hoping my main accounts will get some though.


Yea that makes sense, new accounts with no orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea that makes sense, new accounts with no orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get either. And I only had 1 box on those two:/


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

I miss the days (not that long ago) when memebox would just lavish points on us...

may was a great month.  My first month with meme


----------



## flushblush (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know, lots of companies try to hook new customers with a discount. Sometimes if I leave something in my cart long enough at a webstore, or if I've signed up for a store newsletter but haven't bought anything yet, they'll shoot me an email with a deal to try to push me over the edge.

But of course, it would be nice for everyone to get those points! I was reading the forums during the fabled points showers, but they were mostly over by the time I bought my first box.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't know, lots of companies try to hook new customers with a discount. Sometimes if I leave something in my cart long enough at a webstore, or if I've signed up for a store newsletter but haven't bought anything yet, they'll shoot me an email with a deal to try to push me over the edge.
> 
> But of course, it would be nice for everyone to get those points! I was reading the forums during the fabled points showers, but they were mostly over by the time I bought my first box.


*cough* wantable


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

Memeshop just posted new today's sale item.


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone have memebox global #13 spoiler? I saw one on instagram but it wasn't very clear ^^;

*edit: nevermind lol*


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the new spoiler for the waterproof makeup memebox because of the colours (I want the mint!) but it's only selling for $3 on sale in the memeshop so...not sure what to think


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't really recommend the Green Tea - not at that price.  I do recommend the Aloe Vera which is still in stock!


I know I'm HOURS late responding but I did glance at a YouTube vid super quick before leaving for work this morning and Green Tea looked like a super huge disappointment but I did grab Night Care because I smear everything super moisturizing on my face at night and it has foot stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, totally agree with you on the Aloe box....I am so tempted to order a another back-up box!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I can't believe they put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a minute...WHAT?!?!
Seriously? I just got home. I just began reading. The contents of this box have been revealed?


----------



## veritazy (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I can't believe they put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zomg. Why. *runs to see spoiler*


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> Memeshop just posted new today's sale item.


Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

On another note...unrelated to boxes, points or tampons....

does anyone have a reco for a good site to buy the Max Clinic Caviar Cleanser?

Mine is almost done and I really love it.

I also refuse to pay the $5000 Memebox charges for it on the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> On another note...unrelated to boxes, points or tampons....
> 
> does anyone have a reco for a good site to buy the Max Clinic Caviar Cleanser?
> 
> ...


I saw one on eBay earlier today. I can't remember how much they were selling it for, but it was definitely much less than the Memestore price.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I saw one on eBay earlier today. I can't remember how much they were selling it for, but it was definitely much less than the Memestore price.


Ebay doesn't have it now but I will keep checking.Thanks!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ebay doesn't have it now but I will keep checking.Thanks!


I just double-checked, and I found it again by searching for "memebox"...unless that's not the same product. The seller doesn't have much of a history, though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just double-checked, and I found it again by searching for "memebox"...unless that's not the same product. The seller doesn't have much of a history, though.


That was so sweet of you to check...I will check it out!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That was so sweet of you to check...I will check it out!


No problem! Its a little sad that I have a bazillion memebox products on their way to me, yet I'm still looking for more on eBay!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I like the new spoiler for the waterproof makeup memebox because of the colours (I want the mint!) but it's only selling for $3 on sale in the memeshop so...not sure what to think


Im actually going to order some, I want the pink one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> No problem! Its a little sad that I have a bazillion memebox products on their way to me, yet I'm still looking for more on eBay!


I know!! I bought the cooling pack when someone mentioned it here and now that is a spoiler for our cooling box! lol


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

My Memeshop purchase got here today.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> My Memeshop purchase got here today.


how long did it take to get to you?  Mine shipped out this morning - the purchase I made last week!!  they are really slow in shipping out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

I just realized that LB 7# has two things from Memebox Global 10#.....


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> My Memeshop purchase got here today.


That looks so appealing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a fun bunch of products. Curious as to how you like them!


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know!! I bought the cooling pack when someone mentioned it here and now that is a spoiler for our cooling box! lol


hi,i'm new with this forum and i knew memebox from june and bought 7 boxes already. May I ask what products did you buy?Is that the ice sleeping pack?


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how long did it take to get to you? Mine shipped out this morning - the purchase I made last week!! they are really slow in shipping out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I purchased last Thursdays night.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> hi,i'm new with this forum and i knew memebox from june and bought 7 boxes already. May I ask what products did you buy?Is that the ice sleeping pack?


yes, I purchased a secret key ice sleeping pack on ebay the other week!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> I purchased last Thursdays night.


did you get express shipping for that?


----------



## yunii (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you get express shipping for that?


Yes. Got to me within 2 days.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I purchased a secret key ice sleeping pack on ebay the other week!


Thanks, I thought you purchase the cooling pore pack. That looks really cool,I would like to purchase one but the shipping fee is expensive


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> Thanks, I thought you purchase the cooling pore pack. That looks really cool,I would like to purchase one but the shipping fee is expensive


I also purchased the cooling pore pack/steam pore pack/hair treatment from memebox too!

the ice sleeping pack from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/310988941233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

it is 13.99 + 2.50 econ shipping, world wide!


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I also purchased the cooling pore pack/steam pore pack/hair treatment from memebox too!
> 
> the ice sleeping pack from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/310988941233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> it is 13.99 + 2.50 econ shipping, world wide!


Thank you for posting the link


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

For the sweet scent, floral, and tropical boxes, are those just fragrances? or is it beauty cosmetics that smell like that?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> For the sweet scent, floral, and tropical boxes, are those just fragrances? or is it beauty cosmetics that smell like that?


wasn't there a lip balm in the rose scent box?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wasn't there a lip balm in the rose scent box?


I never ordered those, so wondering maybe, hopefully its not just perfume or something.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wasn't there a lip balm in the rose scent box?


Yes there was. A red/rose lip gloss actually.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I bit the bullet and bought the cooling care box. I think it's going to be great based on the spoiler and figured I'd be kicking myself if I didn't get it.  Hopefully it can save me from the ridiculous heat right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok so my Cacao box came today, Super happy with (almost) everything in there! Every item is full sized, which I think is pretty great!  I've got a bunch more on the way (like we all do lol) and 2 reviews of past boxes I still have to get posted. 0_0 I feel like all my boxes are arriving one after another and I can barely keep up LOL


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so my Cacao box came today, Super happy with (almost) everything in there! Every item is full sized, which I think is pretty great!  I've got a bunch more on the way (like we all do lol) and 2 reviews of past boxes I still have to get posted. 0_0 I feel like all my boxes are arriving one after another and I can barely keep up LOL


Jealoussssssss I thought my Snail 2 box was going to get here today, better be here tomorrow. I don't think I'm getting my Cacao until Monday at this rate D:


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so my Cacao box came today, Super happy with (almost) everything in there! Every item is full sized, which I think is pretty great!  I've got a bunch more on the way (like we all do lol) and 2 reviews of past boxes I still have to get posted. 0_0 I feel like all my boxes are arriving one after another and I can barely keep up LOL


What product(s) weren't you that happy with?

Still waiting for my box, would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What product(s) weren't you that happy with?
> 
> Still waiting for my box, would love to hear your thoughts.


Well since I just got the Milk box, I was a little annoyed that there was ANOTHER Pure Smile Choosy Lip Scrub in the cacao box. The chamomile one I got in the milk box is kind of a hot mess doesn't seem to have any sugar/scrub in it at all.

I'm going to try this chocolate one though and hope that maybe it's a bit different formula-wise.

As for everything else, I'm over the moon! Honestly it's one of my favorite boxes so far because I loooove chocolate-scented things lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Well since I just got the Milk box, I was a little annoyed that there was ANOTHER Pure Smile Choosy Lip Scrub in the cacao box. The chamomile one I got in the milk box is kind of a hot mess doesn't seem to have any sugar/scrub in it at all.
> 
> I'm going to try this chocolate one though and hope that maybe it's a bit different formula-wise.
> 
> As for everything else, I'm over the moon! Honestly it's one of my favorite boxes so far because I loooove chocolate-scented things lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Understood. I got the Milk box as well. There is also a dupe (different flavor/scent) of a product from the Aloe box. Which is strange because Meme has been pretty good about not sending dupes so far.

Glad you love your box! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 25, 2014)

New OMG 2, K-Style 2 and My Cute Wishlist 2 boxes out now! Anyone buying any of these? 

*edit: I just saw that VIPs get 15 points until the end of July- yes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> New OMG 2, K-Style 2 and My Cute Wishlist 2 boxes out now! Anyone buying any of these?
> 
> *edit: I just saw that VIPs get 15 points until the end of July- yes!


I'm tempted, but does it seem, uh annoying, that they're releasing the second box of these themes before the first one even ships? It would be nice to kind of know what to expect, or if these ones are good, but I might get cute and OMG anyways.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 25, 2014)

I think Memebox reads minds.  I just said I needed points to buy another Memebox and here they are!  And $15 is nothing to sneeze at! YAY!  Earth and Sea, here I come!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

Ah shoot. I was going to buy 17 &amp; the Earth &amp; Sea box today since it's pay day buuut I kinda want the new OMG &amp; Cute Wishlist now too. Bye money!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 25, 2014)

I used my 15 points +5 on the omg2 the cute2 memebox17 and earth and sea box and 15% off . That's me sorted for the week glad I held off global and earth sea box for 24 hrs now


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 25, 2014)

I use several accounts to buy 7 boxes. Huhuhu they are not put me in the vip members so no points for me.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

Grrrr I had to move money around after saying no more boxes. I got omg2 and cute wish list 2


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not interested in any of the new boxes but I was able to get Cooling Care and Global #17 for $9.99 each thanks to the points and the codes!

So happy, thanks Memebox!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> For the sweet scent, floral, and tropical boxes, are those just fragrances? or is it beauty cosmetics that smell like that?


got a feeling it will be a mixture

like the previous scentboxes. they did include cleansers, tints and body gels.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think Memebox reads minds. I just said I needed points to buy another Memebox and here they are! And $15 is nothing to sneeze at! YAY! Earth and Sea, here I come!


True that! I guessing we might see mineral salt products, seaweed based and mud packs? Sounds like a promosing box this.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

Both as veritazy says


----------



## ilikedaisies (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm not seeing the Cute Wishlist 2 and K-Style 2 additions. Could someone link it, please? TY!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 25, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> I'm not seeing the Cute Wishlist 2 and K-Style 2 additions. Could someone link it, please? TY!


Here you are: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> I'm not seeing the Cute Wishlist 2 and K-Style 2 additions. Could someone link it, please? TY!


http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2


----------



## ilikedaisies (Jul 25, 2014)

thanks you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> much appreciated


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Got the omg + cute wishlist..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh I cant get any $5 off code to work! Anyone else having same problem?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Oh I cant get any $5 off code to work! Anyone else having same problem?


Yes me too. But from what I've heard you can only use affilate code one time each month each account, so sure you havent used one before?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yes me too. But from what I've heard you can only use affilate code one time each month each account, so sure you havent used one before?


I tried a lot of diff ones and none worked. I bought the cute box only with the VIP points as discount. Was afraid it would sell out if I waited ;-)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I tried a lot of diff ones and none worked. I bought the cute box only with the VIP points as discount. Was afraid it would sell out if I waited ;-)


Think that one is going to go fast indeed. Went crazy fast last time ^^


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

I decided to finally get Global #17, Luckybox #9, Cute 2 and OMG 2. Just a few more weeks until the first of my boxes finally arrives, I can't wait!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I decided to finally get Global #17, Luckybox #9, Cute 2 and OMG 2. Just a few more weeks until the first of my boxes finally arrives, I can't wait!


Remember how thrilled I were for my first memeboxes. Promise you that you wont be dissapointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 25, 2014)

Yea! Bought 17 with my points, but I was good and only bought the one box!


----------



## athy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I just posted my unboxing for Luckybox #7 and Global #13 on the reviews thread for anyone who's interested =D

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?p=2252056

I'm also having serious issues resisting the omg2 and kbeauty2 right now...

=x


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

I was looking at the spoiler item in the Cooling Care pack on eBay last night, with all plans to buy. Then this morning, I figured why not spend $8 more and just buy the entire box?

But then another cute box had to happen. And I can only buy 1. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

My "try to limit the Memeboxes" was a fail. A very fast fail. Instead of 1, I bought 3 (OMG 2, Cute 2 and Cooling). Oh well, that should finally bump me to VIP on my original sub.


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I tried a lot of diff ones and none worked. I bought the cute box only with the VIP points as discount. Was afraid it would sell out if I waited ;-)


You can use the $3 discount. Some reasons u can use the $5 and $3 promo code on the same month


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 25, 2014)

Thankfully, for once, not one of the new boxes really interests me. My wallet is safe today...at least for now. lol

Edited to read @@biancardi I think that's how I ended up with my Collagen....lack of anything else to buy an urge to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the box looks good!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

I want a honey 2 box!! lol

None of these boxes tempt me - so I might go for the collagen box.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I want a honey 2 box!! lol
> 
> None of these boxes tempt me - so I might go for the collagen box.


I know! I make sure I always have enough fun money in my account for Honey 2. Just in case.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

oh second thought, I just saw the contents of the collagen box. Nope. I am hoarding my points - hopefully they will come out with a great box next week!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bought my first box in more than 3 weeks! My Cute Wishlist 2 for $2.99!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited for spelling


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 25, 2014)

HI Sorry been shopping for too long and forgot to check here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I just bought 5 Memeboxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Memebox OMG 2 + K-Style 2 + My Cute Wishlist 2 bundle $81,99
Memebox Special #31 Earth &amp; Sea Cosmetics $35,99
Superbox #45 Korea's Most Wanted $38,99
 
Total $156,97
 
-  27 Memepoints
-  $5 affiliate discount
- $23,55 15% off code
 
= $101,42
 
= €77,77
/5
 
*= €15,55 a box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
New total of Memeboxes = 85! xD

Still addicted!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Well since I just got the Milk box, I was a little annoyed that there was ANOTHER Pure Smile Choosy Lip Scrub in the cacao box. T*he chamomile one I got in the milk box is kind of a hot mess doesn't seem to have any sugar/scrub in it at all.*
> 
> I'm going to try this chocolate one though and hope that maybe it's a bit different formula-wise.
> 
> As for everything else, I'm over the moon! Honestly it's one of my favorite boxes so far because I loooove chocolate-scented things lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it is the same formula. I am not a huge fan of these lip scrubs either - but @paradoxnerd had a great suggestion for me and I am going to try it out.

I make my own lip scrubs and the next time I whip up a batch, I will include the contents of this scrub.  That way, I get my own grainy scrub with all of the nice ingredients of this scrub.  

They did do a couple of dups here - the aloe vera box had the pore strips in aloe vera and now this lip scrub.  I would have liked more lip masks - lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it is the same formula. I am not a huge fan of these lip scrubs either - but @paradoxnerd had a great suggestion for me and I am going to try it out.
> 
> I make my own lip scrubs and the next time I whip up a batch, I will include the contents of this scrub.  That way, I get my own grainy scrub with all of the nice ingredients of this scrub.
> 
> They did do a couple of dups here - the aloe vera box had the pore strips in aloe vera and now this lip scrub.  I would have liked more lip masks - lol


Noooo we get that scrub? Gosh... Not excited for that one ....


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 25, 2014)

Ugh, I don't know what to do. I ordered the Cute Wishlist the first time, but I have no clue if I want Cute Wishlist #2 since 1 hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> Ugh, I don't know what to do. I ordered the Cute Wishlist the first time, but I have no clue if I want Cute Wishlist #2 since 1 hasn't shipped yet.


yeah, they should have waited until the first box shipped out. I guess they might have thought that folks who didn't get the first Cute Wishlist would like to get a chance to get this one.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they should have waited until the first box shipped out. I guess they might have thought that folks who didn't get the first Cute Wishlist would like to get a chance to get this one.


I think that box should be pretty simple; cute packaged items both skin makeup and maybehaircare. Korean cosmetics are known for their cute/pretty packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought both, I'm all about cute packaging lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

i quite like my herbal box. didnt think i would but i do. i only spent $29 on it due to points though


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

Got the Cute Wishlist 2. Lol, so much for "no more buying new boxes this month," but, you know, just gimmee all the cute things, okay? I was really tempted to get the bundle with OMG2, especially since the shipping deal is so awesome (6.99 for express?!), but there is no way I'm brave enough until I see what's in the first OMG box!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Got the Cute Wishlist 2. Lol, so much for "no more buying new boxes this month," but, you know, just gimmee all the cute things, okay? I was really tempted to get the bundle with OMG2, especially since the shipping deal is so awesome (6.99 for express?!), but there is no way I'm brave enough until I see what's in the first OMG box!


main reason i get omgs is pure curiousity lol


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> main reason i get omgs is pure curiousity lol


That's a good reason to get them! I'm curious too, but will live vicariously through you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That's a good reason to get them! I'm curious too, but will live vicariously through you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol sounds good


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

Cute Wishlist 2 or kstyle 2...

Too much decision making first thing in the morning.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

#2's now?? ughhh lol...


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

I really wants to see what is in the 1st edition before buying 2nd one though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> I really wants to see what is in the 1st edition before buying 2nd one though.


Yea, but I'll probably buy it anyways lol .

I don't understand why they put them in the VIP page because its not like there's a 3$ discount on them...


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, but I'll probably buy it anyways lol .
> 
> I don't understand why they put them in the VIP page because its not like there's a 3$ discount on them...


Which one are you getting? Or are you getting all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 25, 2014)

I just bought the scrub box for 99 cents!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> Which one are you getting? Or are you getting all of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Probably all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - But might just order cute #2 for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- Ordered a few Milky dress items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmm...for some reason the express bundle of OMG/ Cute Wishlist is coming up as $52 before shipping is calculated in, and K-Style/ Cute Wishlist is coming in at $46 but they're all $23...


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...for some reason the express bundle of OMG/ Cute Wishlist is coming up as $52 before shipping is calculated in, and K-Style/ Cute Wishlist is coming in at $46 but they're all $23...


Cute is $29.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Cute is $29.


When I go to it's own page it says $23. Also If' it's $29, then the Cute/K-Style combo shouldn't be cheaper than the OMG/Cute combo but it is. Unless I'm missing something here?

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/superbox-51-my-cute-wishlist-2#.U9JsA7Geu6M


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

It's OMG that's $29.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> It's OMG that's $29.


Ah! Because in the descriptions here: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/omg-2-my-cute-wishlist-2#.U9H42uN5NTQ It says the opposite, so I was confused. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, I had $46 in points once they added the $15, so I had to get a couple boxes. Got OMG/Cute Wishlist because honestly I don't even care what's actually IN Cute Wishlist. I LOVE cute packaging. I bought the Etude House cotton balls on ebay not too long ago just because they look like cotton candy LOL. I haven't touched them, they just look cute on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't read any of the box descriptions,, just saw the pictures I thought I need to have then xD that's quite bad isn't it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure weather or not to order the Kstyle #2 or the Omg #2...


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Not sure weather or not to order the Kstyle #2 or the Omg #2...


I picked OMG because I have WAY too many products that I'm DYING to use, but OMG just sounds like I can invite my friends over and we can dare each other to use things LOL. I just recently read a review on a product from Japan that is literally POWDERED MOCKINGBIRD POOP, guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's UV filtered and cleansed etc etc but wow...just wow lol.

Also the K-Style put me off with this quote in the description: "Whether you want to take the spotlight with a fun and dramatic K-pop eye and lip combo.." I'm not looking for dramatic makeup right now, or makeup in general atm (need to use up my stash!) so I went with OMG 2.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I just bought the scrub box for 99 cents!


OMG that is the funniest post ever!!!!!!! I snorted when I read it.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> I just bought the scrub box for 99 cents!


Scoured the price


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Posted Today, 10:57 AM Sheeeeeelby, on 25 Jul 2014 - 10:10 AM, said: I just bought the scrub box for 99 cents!







LisaLeah said:


> OMG that is the funniest post ever!!!!!!! I snorted when I read it.


 hahaha, that's great.

I ordered




MILKYDRESS

Milky Dress Blooming Rose Skin Toner

for 7.99 - Thinking about ordering the emulsion as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and maybe the Verikos Tightening cream for 2.99$


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

I bought OMG 2 before I could wipe the sleep out of my eyes!

Literally I was seeing double as I was *adding to cart*.

For me, a box like that is one of the big reasons I love Memebox.....

to try unusual  and funky things you can't find here.

Or to discover a trend before it becomes a trend here in the states.

The only reason I bought the restocked Milk box last week was because of the

"Donkey Milk Steam Cream". I didn't even care if it was good or effective (which it is btw) the fact that it was made with milk from a donkey was BRILLIANT!

What a good Meme morning this is!


----------



## amidea (Jul 25, 2014)

welp, i could not resist the cute + omg combo. also tempted to get global 17 and the tea box but i'm just going to have way too many things!  i should resist... right?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Well, I had $46 in points once they added the $15, so I had to get a couple boxes. Got OMG/Cute Wishlist because honestly I don't even care what's actually IN Cute Wishlist. I LOVE cute packaging. I bought the Etude House cotton balls on ebay not too long ago just because they look like cotton candy LOL. I haven't touched them, they just look cute on my vanity!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope the cute wishlist boxes have one of those a:t fox cupcakes


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 25, 2014)

I want all of the boxes so much but I am kind of upset that they didn't wait until they first ones shipped!  I want to see what is in the OMG and K-Style before I decide if I want #2.  The only one I think I could buy with little remorse is the Cute #2 because cute packaging!  Plus cute packaging makes for great gifts for younger girls (and some boys) and I have at least one or two who I know would like it.

I just worry about them going out of stock. :/


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 25, 2014)

I feel like they should at least give us a spoiler for cute wish list 1 if they're going to put out the second one before the first ships out, right? Please?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

emmamcsquared said:


> I want all of the boxes so much but I am kind of upset that they didn't wait until they first ones shipped!  I want to see what is in the OMG and K-Style before I decide if I want #2.  The only one I think I could buy with little remorse is the Cute #2 because cute packaging!  Plus cute packaging makes for great gifts for younger girls (and some boys) and I have at least one or two who I know would like it.
> 
> I just worry about them going out of stock. :/


Cute and OMG will probably sell out fast. They did last time.

K Style, you may have more time to decide.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 25, 2014)

If only magical memepoints appeared in my account! I would be all over one of the new boxes. The woes of opening multiple accounts, they don't recognize my VIP status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quite alright though, seeing as I already have SO MANY products &amp; still have many the boxes coming my way.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I hope the cute wishlist boxes have one of those a:t fox cupcakes


I have been hoping for one of those cupcakes!! I got both cute boxes so I'm PRAYING they include one! LOL


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

Sob, of course I spent those 15 points on the Aloe box yesterday!! D: And I have too many accounts to get VIP points. Oh well. I have Cute #1 coming eventually so I can resist.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

@emmamsquared I think Cute 2 and OMG will sell out in a day or two so would decide quick if I were you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 25, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> If only magical memepoints appeared in my account! I would be all over one of the new boxes. The woes of opening multiple accounts, they don't recognize my VIP status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Quite alright though, seeing as I already have SO MANY products &amp; still have many the boxes coming my way.


same here, i have many accounts that im not a vip,too.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have many accounts as well, and one VIP account.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have been hoping for one of those cupcakes!! I got both cute boxes so I'm PRAYING they include one! LOL


Or one of those adorably packaged snail creams.


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Or one of those adorably packaged snail creams.


I want that so much~~~~ I am still trying to hold on to the points.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 25, 2014)

Ending up ordering Cute #2. Made a big decision today so decided to treat myself.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> I want that so much~~~~ I am still trying to hold on to the points.


I really hope Memebox sees how much we want those...

A:T Fox cupcakes and adorable snail creams!

Please!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhhh I really shouldn't be buying more boxes but I couldn't not resist more OMG &amp; Cute! Grabbed the bundle.

I still want #17. And the Earth &amp; Sea box. But I'm hoping those will last into next week at least. I think I remember #16 lasting a while.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 25, 2014)

Eeek! My first Memebox arrived today!!!! I'm not sure if it's Cacao or Mask 4, but I'm not letting myself open it until I get all my work done. I'm thinking I'll be extra speedy and productive today. (I accidentally typed "spendy" instead of "speedy" – still true. Sigh).


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2014)

I was contemplating getting the Cute + OMG duo, but ended up only grabbing the cute box. It really doesn't matter what's inside, as long as it has adorable packaging, and pretty products like that are great for gifting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Jul 25, 2014)

I got the 15 points, and I just requested they cancel my 1st Earth and Sea box, and I repurchased it with the points.  LOL, I'm not sure that's what they wanted to happen when they passed out those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Sob, of course I spent those 15 points on the Aloe box yesterday!! D: And I have too many accounts to get VIP points. Oh well. I have Cute #1 coming eventually so I can resist.


@@ceredonia Perhaps you can try cancelling your Aloe box and ordering a different box with those points? Not sure if it's too late, but worth a shot if you'd rather have one of the new ones!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I really hope Memebox sees how much we want those...
> 
> A:T Fox cupcakes and adorable snail creams!
> 
> Please!


I ordered the pink and white snail creams, haven't received it yet though . I wouldnt mind receiving another one in one of the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 25, 2014)

I just noticed that the description for Memeboxes Global/Special Edition boxes changed from 4-8 products to 4-7 products- did anyone else notice that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I ordered the pink and white snail creams, haven't received it yet though . I wouldnt mind receiving another one in one of the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really want that too but I'm hoping it'll be in the OMG box since those came with the OMG banner for the special sales of the day. Let me know how they are when you receive them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Jul 25, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I just noticed that the description for Memeboxes Global/Special Edition boxes changed from 4-8 products to 4-7 products- did anyone else notice that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ugh, really? How sucky.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@ceredonia Perhaps you can try cancelling your Aloe box and ordering a different box with those points? Not sure if it's too late, but worth a shot if you'd rather have one of the new ones!


Haha, I made my peace with the Aloe box because it's different and sounds awesome. And I do have Cute #1 coming so I can look forward to that!


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Haha, I made my peace with the Aloe box because it's different and sounds awesome. And I do have Cute #1 coming so I can look forward to that!


Oh the aloe box is terrific. If you haven't already, you can also see the spoiler in the superbox discussion thread. I got the box after seeing the spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay, I got Cute and OMG.  I thought my Memeaddiction was better but damn...


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 25, 2014)

Got the Tea box. Would like the Cute box and still the Earth &amp; Sea, but I can... manage... I'm sure... just gotta keep looking at all the stuff I already have.

Speaking of, does anyone find that they're having a hard time storing all of their products? My bathroom is so full. I'm thinking of repurposing my clothing shelf for all my Memebox/K-beauty stuff.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Got the Tea box. Would like the Cute box and still the Earth &amp; Sea, but I can... manage... I'm sure... just gotta keep looking at all the stuff I already have.
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone find that they're having a hard time storing all of their products? My bathroom is so full. I'm thinking of repurposing my clothing shelf for all my Memebox/K-beauty stuff.


You're not the only one. My bathroom shelves are full, and my makeup table has no room. So I'm currently having a huge box hidden underneath my bed with extra products xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Got the Tea box. Would like the Cute box and still the Earth &amp; Sea, but I can... manage... I'm sure... just gotta keep looking at all the stuff I already have.
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone find that they're having a hard time storing all of their products? My bathroom is so full. I'm thinking of repurposing my clothing shelf for all my Memebox/K-beauty stuff.


I'm out of spots to put everything, I have to buy new shelving.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm running out of room too. But I'm moving in a few months so I plan on getting some new storage solutions once I'm moved in.


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 25, 2014)

Even if they changed the description to max 7 products I think the recent boxes had more full sized products. I'd rather get 7 mostly full sized than 8 mostly deluxe samples.


----------



## avarier (Jul 25, 2014)

If there were some better promo codes, I'd cave in and buy like 5 boxes. I'm eyeing a couple, but trying not to spend much right now..


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

My closet is filled with memeboxes and they fall when I try to grab clothes in a hurrty... But i still love them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 25, 2014)

Okay I gave in and purchased cute box 2 and luckybox 9.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need  something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need  something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


Sending you light and safe wishes. For your entire country. 

We love you Norway!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

I got both of my cacao boxes today!! yeah! I am glad I got 2 of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Theblondeangel - I will be thinking positive thoughts and hopefully your country will not have any terrorist acts AND that you get your cacao box tomorrow


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I am also sending happy thoughts your way. Stay safe. &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need  something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


Sorry to hear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been seeing so much going on around your area, its sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Stay safe!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

Was this posted already? Spoiler for the Traveller's Beauty Kit (on my iPad so can't copy the pic, but it's in the Memeshop so will post the link):



Spoiler



Sunless Nightgold Self Tanning Tissue http://us.memebox.com/trending-now/sunless-nightgold-self-tanning-tissue#.U9LkKmK9KSO


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Was this posted already? Spoiler for the Traveller's Beauty Kit (on my iPad so can't copy the pic, but it's in the Memeshop so will post the link):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, I haven't seen that. Oh well. lol. Why on earth would they sent us brightening and whitening products and now this? haha

I don't use such products - I am scared that I will have streaks down my face.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

I smell stuff that might be in the scent boxes

http://us.memebox.com/trending-now


----------



## flushblush (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, I haven't seen that. Oh well. lol. Why on earth would they sent us brightening and whitening products and now this? hahaI don't use such products - I am scared that I will have streaks down my face.


Yeah, isn't it weird? I was under the impression that the Korean beauty ideal is pale, whiter-than-white skin, so I was surprised to see these.
Edited to say that I think the terms brightening and whitening refer to evening out your skin tone, not actually making you paler (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


Be safe! Sending well wishes across the sea to you! Stay home and use lots of beauty products to keep yourself occupied!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2014)

Only tangentially related, but on a whim while window shopping the streets in Prague I got some sensitive skincare in by the company Manufaktura, everything was so pretty, I would have bought way more if I had more than 4lbs of souvenir weight in my luggage. They had beer shampoo and wine lotions, lots of interesting featured ingredients.

I think it would be cool for memebox to have special editions from other countries. They seem to have the overseas shipping thing down, would be a cool expansion.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I smell stuff that might be in the scent boxes
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/trending-now





Spoiler



ohh fresh lime, blackberry....lime might be tropical!


----------



## Malaperelka (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


I've heard about this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Hope everything will alright... Something bad happenig in Europe. I live near Ukraine and I'm scared too...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I ordered MILKYDRESS Milky Dress Blooming Rose Skin Toner for 7.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Thinking about ordering the emulsion as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and maybe the Verikos Tightening cream for 2.99$


The Milky Dress White Virgin is a must have for the name alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Was this posted already? Spoiler for the Traveller's Beauty Kit (on my iPad so can't copy the pic, but it's in the Memeshop so will post the link):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tampons and now tanning wipes....what's going on Memebox? Are you running out of ideas? To me those are right up there with underarm wipes. Not something I want in my box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think I'm getting my cacao box tomorrow. Crossing my fingers. Could need  something to get in better mood. My country is terror threathned and I'm so scared... Maybe childish, but I don't want a bomb landing in my country any time soon :'(


please do check in when you wake up! and everytime after a few hours please! &lt;3


----------



## amorgb (Jul 25, 2014)

I was so happy about my Cacao box that arrived today (OMG that Milk Talk body wash smells divine!) that I caved and bought the Cooling Care box.  I keep worrying that it will go out of stock, so I just chalked it up as a going-off-to-college present and a reward for working hard at my first job this summer.  Now I'm even more excited about it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG Box Spoiler #1

 SOOOO COOLLLL



Spoiler



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=813422112010065&amp;set=vb.739259532759657&amp;type=2&amp;theater


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm getting so tired of all this war stuff.. My thoughts:

Why can't ppl see that this is a lost cause...

so desperate at winning a war and shoot down a dutch plane...

Men don't care about the victems and keep shooting in the cease fires and that is the time for the people to get to safety and they ignore it...

Terror treat on Norway...

US and russia are cooking something too hot... 

ppl need to watch out what they say on tv.. they are our leaders and they don't watch their tong! think before you speak, can it effect others?

If everybody just stops and thinks how many lives did you take by what you have done..

If they don't stop and it all goes wrong who's left? Will norway, netherlands, ireland, spain, name it be hit by a bomb,, they say sorry we missed.

What if they really take out the heavy weapons. 

Are we really creating our doomsday?

....

*Then we better start buying more Memeboxes and build ourselves a Memebunker!*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> OMG Box Spoiler #1
> 
> SOOOO COOLLLL
> 
> ...


OMG it's amazing!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaaaaay


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> OMG Box Spoiler #1
> 
> SOOOO COOLLLL
> 
> ...


I saw this earlier...isn't it just like a



Spoiler



lip stain?

I mean it's glossy at first, but then when you wipe it there is a stain/tint left?



Or am I missing something?

Never mind I am a dork.

I didn't watch the whole video!



Spoiler



OMG it peels off!!!!!!!

yay!!!



I LOVE IT!

So glad I ordered 2 boxes!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, I will be stalking OMG #1 like crazy hoping for a restock! That looks soooo cool! Now I definitely don't regret snagging OMG #2 early this morning!


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 25, 2014)

I resisted the OMG/Cute Wishlist the first time, but 15 VIP points later, OMG2 is in my cart.

the spoiler for OMG1 looks awesome!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 25, 2014)

I am hoping someone gets their Fermented 2 box tomorrow and posts spoilers!!!!

I have high hopes for that box!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I smell stuff that might be in the scent boxes
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/trending-now


Ohhhh!! Give me all of that!!  I want the lime and the freesia and the everything! (except rose and lavender)


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

I am super excited about the OMG 1 spoiler, I haven't seen anything like that in the US.


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I saw this earlier...isn't it just like a
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It is probably in the OMG box because it dries and you peel it off, leaving a stain, which is actually really cool, so not completely like your usual gloss!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably in the OMG box because it dries and you peel it off, leaving a stain, which is actually really cool, so not completely like your usual gloss!


It is! They put it up earlier today.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 25, 2014)

Ahhh I just got home from dinner and saw the OMG box spoiler and I was like "ok a lip tint wut" and then the video...YES! How neat is that?? I have to admit I'm obsessed with "peel off" masks, so I am going to be using this ALL the time LOL Crossing my fingers I don't get the orange one though. The orange tin they sent in a global box a while ago did NOT work on my skintone lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I just got home from dinner and saw the OMG box spoiler and I was like "ok a lip tint wut" and then the video...YES! How neat is that?? I have to admit I'm obsessed with "peel off" masks, so I am going to be using this ALL the time LOL Crossing my fingers I don't get the orange one though. The orange tin they sent in a global box a while ago did NOT work on my skintone lol


I'm still trying to get the guts to wear the vampire colored lip tint from the gangnam style box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

Sale 
YUFIT
Dahin Little Witch Cream 60ml

Been eyeing this down for a couple hours now &gt;.&gt; It's that cute little witch that's making me want it..


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 25, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> It is! They put it up earlier today.


looks really cool!!! but i wonder if it has any toxic bad for our lips?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I just got home from dinner and saw the OMG box spoiler and I was like "ok a lip tint wut" and then the video...YES! How neat is that?? I have to admit I'm obsessed with "peel off" masks, so I am going to be using this ALL the time LOL Crossing my fingers I don't get the orange one though. The orange tin they sent in a global box a while ago did NOT work on my skintone lol


I am with ya on this!  I hope it is a berry colored one for me.  It is really strange but cool!


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am with ya on this!  I hope it is a berry colored one for me.  It is really strange but cool!


yes, this is so cool! Now it's making me want to get the OMG box 2...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not good for the bank, ahh!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't even care which color I get from OMG box, I want allll of them! This is such a unique product!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

finally received the aloe box...along with the pore3 box and the dermo2 box this morning...i only just realised that the boxes come in different sizes (the aloe box is smaller than the other two) hehe


----------



## Renata P (Jul 26, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> finally received the aloe box...along with the pore3 box and the dermo2 box this morning...i only just realised that the boxes come in different sizes (the aloe box is smaller than the other two) hehe


Oh, please post spoilers of Pore3 and Dermo2 if tou have time. So curious!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jul 26, 2014)

Ugh that spoiler for the omg box is so cool! Now I really want to get the OMG 2 box. 

I finally got my cacao box today!  Everything smells amazing.  I used a couple of the products tonight, and I was super pleased with them.  I'm trying to tell myself that they should be good enough to hold me until I get my cooling care and cute wishlist box, but I know I'll probably get another box before those come.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

spoilers are up for the dermo2 and pore3 boxes in the superbox spoilers thread, but sorry i didn't have time to list the contents...i'm dropping my son off to his playgroup session now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you guys, you're the best! :wub:   I'm awake and fine. Going to run to my store and back to get my Cacao box  :wub:

Now there's like military running arround too. This is madness..


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 26, 2014)

I got my Mask 4 box yesterday and I am in mask heaven!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone know when the "trending now" products go back to full price?

My cute wishlist 2 is sold out now.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know when the "trending now" products go back to full price?
> 
> My cute wishlist 2 is sold out now.


Wow that cute wishlist was still available earlier.

No idea...but I want all the Mimi Lauryne's!!  :wub:


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 26, 2014)

unboxing video of the dermo2 and porecare3 box is up on the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2253166


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if this product actually works lol



Sale 
YUFIT
Shape-Up 4D Vline Belt


----------



## amorgb (Jul 26, 2014)

Uhm I don't know how to say this in a nice way... but its a good thing I got the Mini #1 for free (it just came in the mail today because I ordered some random restock).  I would have been very disappointed even if it was only $15... the products were just much too small for my taste.  How is it right that for only $8 more you can get possibly 6 full sized products (Cacao box for example, since thats the other one I've received)???  The minis seem like a rip-off when you think of it like that


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Uhm I don't know how to say this in a nice way... but its a good thing I got the Mini #1 for free (it just came in the mail today because I ordered some random restock).  I would have been very disappointed even if it was only $15... the products were just much too small for my taste.  How is it right that for only $8 more you can get possibly 6 full sized products (Cacao box for example, since thats the other one I've received)???  The minis seem like a rip-off when you think of it like that


The regular boxes are 15$ more with shipping.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Oh, please post spoilers of Pore3 and Dermo2 if tou have time. So curious!


There in the superbox spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Renata P


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 26, 2014)

I think the cacao box is one of the better to this date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And everything smells so yummy. If I could eat these products I would


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

To all you gals with crazy going on...Stay safe and big hugs! 

Is there a thread with Memebox promos? Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

@sarap  there aren't too many non-affiliate promos going on. Your best bet is to search for memebox reviewers and see what affiliate codes they offer

memebox is stingy with the codes as well.  If you use a $5.00 promo code from one affiliate, that is it.  It doesn't matter if you find other unique promo codes for $5.00 from other affiliates, memebox won't let you use them.

they do a reset every month, it seems, and new promo codes are given to affiliates to post on their blogs, etc.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven;t even gotten my first box and I want more! This thread is worse then the enablers thread  :blink:


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> I haven;t even gotten my first box and I want more! This thread is worse then the enablers thread  :blink:


Ha! What is the first box you are getting?

I have such Meme Fomo at the moment.

I keep looking at the site to see if there was a box I overlooked and should have got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

I picked the Girls Night Out...now I regret that, I'm worried it will be all false lashes!

I should have listened to @@biancardi she told me to get the chocolate box  

*I really want the cute box and thought I would maybe get the 

OMG 2 + My Cute Wishlist 2boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> I picked the Girls Night Out...now I regret that, I'm worried it will be all false lashes!
> 
> I should have listened to @@biancardi she told me to get the chocolate box
> 
> ...


I think that would be a great bundle to get. But if you want it, do it quickly. Those boxes sold out VERY fast last time!

As for GNO, I don't think it will be all lashes, but it does sound like it will be mostly makeup.

You should try boxes that contain skincare as well.

Korea is known for it's really innovative skin and body products!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm on the hunt for a discount code and then I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> I'm on the hunt for a discount code and then I'll pull the trigger.


Good luck! And take @@biancardi 's advice above re: codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I have such Meme Fomo at the moment.
> 
> I keep looking at the site to see if there was a box I overlooked and should have got.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep wondering why there's nothing new or restocked and then try to convince myself there must be something I need from the shop I won't be getting in a box in the next 3 months. I surely must be going through withdrawals from not purchasing anything recently. It's a sad, sad situation. lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I keep wondering why there's nothing new or restocked and then try to convince myself there must be something I need from the shop I won't be getting in a box in the next 3 months. I surely must be going through withdrawals from not purchasing anything recently. It's a sad, sad situation. lol


I feel your pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Until the Meme gods come through, you may want to go down to Chinatown and visit oo35mm

It's like a candy store full of Korean skincare, hair care etc.

http://www.oo35mm.com/

There is also a Face Shop and Natures Republic down there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 26, 2014)

The OMG spoiler legit had me saying OMGGGG. At first I was like hmm okay I like the colors and then, OMG IS SHE PEELING IT OFF?!? Yaaaaas


----------



## SaraP (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if it also exfoliates when you peel it off?!? That would be awesome, lip stains always dry me out and that would make these heaven for me.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 26, 2014)

I've literally been going back and forth on canceling the OMG box so I can have the points back to use on the next box I want. Now that spoiler is making me glad I didn't do it yet!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

sarap said:


> I haven;t even gotten my first box and I want more! This thread is worse then the enablers thread  :blink:


I hear ya!  When I started on this journey back on May 11th (a day burned into my brain), I went on a massive buying spree - I think it was because the boxes would take so dang long to get to me!

And now I am flooded with memeboxes coming to me in in July, August and early September!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 26, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> The OMG spoiler legit had me saying OMGGGG. At first I was like hmm okay I like the colors and then, OMG IS SHE PEELING IT OFF?!? Yaaaaas


So am I not the only one that was a little turned off by this? I didn't dare say anything yesterday when everyone thought it was so awesome....I just thought i didn't get it because I'm old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So am I not the only one that was a little turned off by this? I didn't dare say anything yesterday when everyone thought it was so awesome....I just thought i didn't get it because I'm old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the product looks awesome, but I'm super lip product picky. So I'm going to wait to hear everyone's review here, before deciding whether I keep it or not.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 26, 2014)

I think it just seems odd to apply lip gloss and then peel it off. I guess I'm just not understanding it other than the novelty and that in itself doesn't appeal. Totally showing my age there....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I think it just seems odd to apply lip gloss and then peel it off. I guess I'm just not understanding it other than the novelty and that in itself doesn't appeal. Totally showing my age there....


I don't think its actually a "gloss" i think its just a different way to apply a stain.


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 27, 2014)

I just noticed that the "Lucky Box" option has been removed from the Memebox menu bar.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 27, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> I just noticed that the "Lucky Box" option has been removed from the Memebox menu bar.


They seemed to have merged them into the regular "Memebox" section, if you go to the "Sold Out Boxes" you'll see them.

I can see that making sense, they're cleaning up the site and the Luckyboxes are all gone anyway; not much point to have their own section.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 27, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> They seemed to have merged them into the regular "Memebox" section, if you go to the "Sold Out Boxes" you'll see them.
> 
> I can see that making sense, they're cleaning up the site and the Luckyboxes are all gone anyway; not much point to have their own section.


Luckybox 9 is still available and added to the same section as all the other available Memeboxes.


----------



## Fae (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello everyone! ^^

I've been lurking around this forum for over a month now &amp; decided to make an account now! Yay! ^o^

I've bought 6 memeboxes until now! I can't wait for my first one to arrive! ^^


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome, Fae. Let the Meme Madness begin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So what boxes did you finally decide on? Do you lean more towards makeup or skin care? Or both?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Question ladies, have any of you tried the Secret Key Snail+EGF products? I think I saw the Repairing Gel Cream in one of the boxes, can't remember which. There's an entire line and they all appear to be almost half price. I'm desperately impatient for a Snail box!

Hmmm, the fact that the Benton products were on sale last week...perhaps one will be announced soon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add: The sheet mask was in Snail 2 and is being sold in a 20 pack for $25. Thoughts?


----------



## blinded (Jul 27, 2014)

I just realized the account in my husband's name was given 15 points to help him get started. What to do. Wait to see if new boxes come out in the next couple of days or order an existing box? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Fae (Jul 27, 2014)

I got:

K-Style Cosmetics 

My Cute Wishlist 1 &amp; 2

Brightening Skin Care

2014 F/W Colors

Scentbox Floral

I visited Seoul about a year ago, so I already stocked up on moisturizers &amp; hand creams! ^^


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 27, 2014)

Gah! My Mask 4 box was in my city on Thursday, then it decided to go to a city 2.5 hours away on Friday, and come back to my city again on Saturday. Hopefully, it actually decides to arrive on Monday. My mask supply is running low.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

because I am not feeling that memebox is going to offer a honey box 2 or a secret key box soon, I created my own at beautynetkorea - I have the mist &amp; spot remover and love them both!
 


Tonymoly - Red Appletox Honey Cream 80ml + Sample 10pcs ($ 12.66 USD)
Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Foaming Cleanser 150ml ($ 10.96 USD)
Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Mist 100ml ($ 10.96 USD)
Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Spot Remover 15ml ($ 9.96 USD)
Holika Holika - Honey Skin Sleeping Pack: Blueberry ($ 15.25 USD)
 


because my purchase is over 50.00, I am supposed to get a free Tonymoly - BCDATION SPF30PA++ (BB+CC+Foundation) 20g ~ which I do hope I get because it is supposed to be MATTE. I asked for it in natural beige #2, because I have warm toned skin and the pink version(#1) is for cool toned ladies

Also, shipping is always free there. If you want tracking and your order is less than 50.00, you can for $2.50 add tracking. Over $50.00 and it is included.

of course, now watch memebox offer honey 2 &amp; secret key box, which of course, I will purchase.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

oh and watch Tonymoly - Red Appletox Honey Cream be in our detox box!!  That would be great, wouldn't it?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh and watch Tonymoly - Red Appletox Honey Cream be in our detox box!!  That would be great, wouldn't it?


Oh pls noooo. It's the worst korean product I've ever tried.. So sticky and yea..


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh pls noooo. It's the worst korean product I've ever tried.. So sticky and yea..


Oh well...haha

It does have oil controlling properties - I would probably use it 1 or 2x a week at nighttime, as it suggests.


----------



## Fae (Jul 27, 2014)

It is a bit sticky when first applied. It takes some time, but it does sink in! The smell is quite pleasant, more like apple than honey!

But I like tonymoly's peach hand cream more! It smells so lovely! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh well...haha
> 
> It does have oil controlling properties - I would probably use it 1 or 2x a week at nighttime, as it suggests.


Yea, would use it for nighttime. I gave mine away to a friend. The smell is wonderful though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm actually excited for the diet box now, I want to try some of those innovative v line neck slings and stuff! Hope its good.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> because I am not feeling that memebox is going to offer a honey box 2 or a secret key box soon, I created my own at beautynetkorea - I have the mist &amp; spot remover and love them both!
> 
> 
> Tonymoly - Red Appletox Honey Cream 80ml + Sample 10pcs ($ 12.66 USD)
> ...


Ha! I may have done that last month out of mourning of not getting the first honey box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the ...


Tonymoly - Red Appletox Honey Cream 80ml + Sample 10pcs
Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Foaming Cleanser 150ml 
Secret Key - Honey Bee's AC Control Spot Remover 15ml
Holika Holika - Honey Skin Sleeping Pack: Blueberry 
Except I choose the Holika Holika Sleeping Pack to be in Canola. I also got several Skinfood honey items, like the emulsion, toner and mask. As well as the honey snail hand cream.

So far, I'm loving the sleeping pack and the foaming cleanser.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Question ladies, have any of you tried the Secret Key Snail+EGF products? I think I saw the Repairing Gel Cream in one of the boxes, can't remember which. There's an entire line and they all appear to be almost half price. I'm desperately impatient for a Snail box!
> 
> Hmmm, the fact that the Benton products were on sale last week...perhaps one will be announced soon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited to add: The sheet mask was in Snail 2 and is being sold in a 20 pack for $25. Thoughts?


I used my sheet mask when I got my Snail 2 box on Thursday. I'm pretty new to masks, but I liked it! It was pretty cooling, so I felt refreshed after I took it off.

I also got some of the repairing cream (which is actually more of a jelly) but I haven't tried it yet, I'll give it a shot soon!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

My Memebox love may be coming to an end or at best, halted until I can research every product I've received so far and all on their way in the near future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been assuming for the last week (as I've been taking pill after pill) that my allergies were just acting up due to the humidity and recent rain. Not so. I've been so busy I hadn't given it too much thought until washing my face this morning and realizing my face/neck was covered in hives. Two of the products I've been using (Wonder Serum and Donkey Steam Cream) have fungus/fungus extracts in them and I am horribly allergic to mold. Unfortunately, I also won't be able to use the serum we're receiving in Fermented 2 either as it contains fungus extract in a different form.

So unhappy right now.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

ingredients for donkey's steam cream ~ which is the one with the fungus in it?
 






Ingredients for D'ram Wonder Serum - can you help with the fungus ingredient?  that way folks can point out those ingredients in the future...thank you  is it the mushroom? Anything else?  TIA.



> _*Ingredients*_
> _Water, Glycerin, Sodium Hyaluronate , Butylene Glycol , ” C14-22 Alcohols, Phytosqualane, Macadamia Integrifolia Nut Oil, Triethylhexanoin, Hydrogenated Lecithin, Arachidyl Glucoside, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter, 1,2-Hexanediol, Glyceryl Stearates, Stearic Acid, Ceramide 3, Cholesterol, PEG-100 Stearate, Dimethicone, Tromethamine” PEG-32 Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone,Dimethicone/PEG-10/15 Crosspolymer Dipropylene Glycol , Glyceryl Acrylate/Acrylic Acid Copolymer, Propylene Glycol, Niacinamide , Beta-Glucan , ” Royal Jelly Extract, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Lycium Chinense Fruit Extract, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract, Phaseolus Radiatus Seed Extract, Glycine Max (Soybean) Seed Extract, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Ficus Carica (Fig) Fruit Extract, Hordeum Vulgare Seed Extract, 상 Phellinus Linteus Extract, Punica Granatum Fruit Extract, Tricholoma Matsutake Extract, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Extract, Ganoderma Lucidum (Mushroom) Extract, Morus Alba Fruit Extract, Ginkgo Biloba Leaf Extract, Panax Ginseng Root Extract,Polygonum Multiflorum Root Extract, Red Ginseng Extract, Astragalus Membranaceus Root Extract ” Placental Protein , Snail Secretion Filtrate , Polyacrylamide, C13-14 Isoparaffin, Laureth-7 Panthenol , Arbutin, Fragrance , Human Oligopeptide-1 (1ppm), Copper Tripeptide-1 (50ppm), Camellia Sinensis Callus Culture Extract , Methylparaben, Allantoin , Carbomer , Xanthan Gum, Triethanolamine , Phenoxyethanol , Adenosine , Disodium EDTA, Tocopheryl Acetate_


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Lichen is a fungus.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Lichen is a fungus.


thank you!  I thought it might be, but wasn't sure.  I've used lichen before in beauty products - I am sorry that this caused you to have a negative reaction to these 2 products.

yes, fermented boxes - I would assume, because of the fermentation, that there will be mold/fungus type ingredients in those boxes automatically...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ingredients for donkey's steam cream ~ which is the one with the fungus in it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MemeJunkie said:


> Lichen is a fungus.



Must be very sensitive to fungus?

its the last ingredient in the product, 0.001% in it.

Thanks for the heads up, my fiance is allergic to fungus, penicillin etc.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, in the D'Ran Wonder Serum for Nourishing &amp; Revitalizing it is Ganoderma Lucidum.

In the D'RAN Wonder Serum for Regenerating &amp; Firming that will be in the Fermented 2 box it is Aspergillus.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 27, 2014)

lichen is green moss that grows on bark of trees

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichen


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Must be very sensitive to fungus?
> 
> its the last ingredient in the product, 0.001% in it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, my fiance is allergic to fungus, penicillin etc.


To the point where I can walk into your home and within 5 minutes or less tell you if you have a mold problem.
About two years ago I was doing a catering job in a private home and the client had an mold issue in their basement. They had just begun treating it but the spores had entered the HVAC unit and they hadn't had it cleaned yet. A half hour after arriving I was in an ambulance and I spent a week in the hospital because of the length of time I was in the home and the mold spores that had entered my lungs and blood stream. I was lucky i made it to the hospital as quickly as I did and was able to still explain what was happening.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lichen is green moss that grows on bark of trees
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lichen


lichen

1. A fungus, usually of the class Ascomycetes, that grows symbiotically with algae, resulting in a composite organism that characteristically forms a crustlike or branching growth on rocks or tree trunks.


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm allergic to penicillin...would I be allergic to this as well? I haven't tried those products yet...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!  I thought it might be, but wasn't sure.  I've used lichen before in beauty products - I am sorry that this caused you to have a negative reaction to these 2 products.
> 
> yes, fermented boxes - I would assume, because of the fermentation, that there will be mold/fungus type ingredients in those boxes automatically...


I have two Fermented boxes coming, one for my mother-in-law and one for myself. Why didn't I order Cacao instead? lol Now I'm kicking myself, even before this little discovery, for that dumb move.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I'm allergic to penicillin...would I be allergic to this as well? I haven't tried those products yet...


I was diagnosed with penicillin allergy as an infant after almost dying from a reaction. I've been told that most, or rather a large percentage, of people that are diagnosed young do grow out of it. Unfortunately I never did and it's only become worse over the years.

Think about what you eat and are exposed to though, it will help you to determine the extent of your allergy. For example, can you eat mushrooms? My throat begins to close after ingesting mushrooms.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I have two Fermented boxes coming, one for my mother-in-law and one for myself. Why didn't I order Cacao instead? lol Now I'm kicking myself, even before this little discovery, for that dumb move.


I bet you can sell them easily here!  Or swap for items that you do want.  This is how I feel with the herbal box - I didn't get tea tree or mint (which they HAD in their description) but rose and jasmine (which they didn't have in the description) and I am allergic to rose and jasmine

they need to at least post the type of product ingredients we WILL get.  I swear, herbal doesn't mean floral to me.   But to memebox, it does.  And they do not care if you are allergic or not.  I spent over a week trying to find out what I could do with this box - they would let me exchange it for another one, but I would be responsible for all of the shipping - which means it would have cost me a lot more to ship it back than to keep it.

live and learn.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

@@biancardi I don't mind the Herbal box but I totally get what you're saying. To me herbs are Mint, Thyme, Rosemary...all herbs I would most definitely slather all over myself as I love natural, earthy scents. I can take floral to a point and then it's sickening to me.

Speaking of the Herbal box, there's a calming gel in there I'm about ready to research and then use a spatula to spread over my raw, irritated skin.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 27, 2014)

I just had the hugest sheet pampering day I've had to this date &gt;.&lt;

Hand mask from h&amp;b1, Holika holika tea time black tea sheet mask followed up with tonymoly smile patch and 3-step pore mask from tonymoly. 


Felt refreshing! Didn't like the hand masks tho. Didn't moisturize well.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, in the D'Ran Wonder Serum for Nourishing &amp; Revitalizing it is Ganoderma Lucidum.
> 
> In the D'RAN Wonder Serum for Regenerating &amp; Firming that will be in the Fermented 2 box it is Aspergillus.


I am so sorry about your allergic reaction and sensitivity.

I am that way with shell fish so I totally get the severity of it.

If you would like I would gladly purchase one (or both) of your Fermented boxes.

(I am in NYC as well)

We could even have DHL redirect the shipment so you don't even have to have it near your home.

PM me if that is something you are interested in...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I'm allergic to penicillin...would I be allergic to this as well? I haven't tried those products yet...


I am allergic to penicillin as well and I have had zero issue with any of the fermented products.

As a matter of fact I absolutely LOVE them!

They are super effective and very gentle.

If you are nervous, just try a little patch test first before you apply all over your face/body.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

Btw, just reading this thread is making me *itch*.

The power of the mind is a very powerful thing!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am so sorry about your allergic reaction and sensitivity.
> 
> I am that way with shell fish so I totally get the severity of it.
> 
> ...


They will be arriving in two separate shipments with five other boxes. But I will gladly have my husband send one to you from work immediately upon arrival. I think I'll still give the other to my mother-in-law along with everything I've opened so far. I wish I hadn't stuck my (clean) fingers in the Donkey Steam Cream, I know people like that stuff a lot.
Your suggestion was good and might be a possibility, especially since I'm only at the injection stage of my reaction while using two products both night and day. But I do hate to try a product and then not be able to use it/trade it. I could end up with a pile of worthless (to me) skin care products and that seems such a waste.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Was it you who said the other day you loved the Wonder Serum? I remember reading that and it was the reason I tried that serum first. lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@LisaLeah Was it you who said the other day you loved the Wonder Serum? I remember reading that and it was the reason I tried that serum first. lol


It probably was me. So sorry if it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> They will be arriving in two separate shipments with five other boxes. But I will gladly have my husband send one to you from work immediately upon arrival. I think I'll still give the other to my mother-in-law along with everything I've opened so far. I wish I hadn't stuck my (clean) fingers in the Donkey Steam Cream, I know people like that stuff a lot.
> 
> Your suggestion was good and might be a possibility, especially since I'm only at the injection stage of my reaction while using two products both night and day. But I do hate to try a product and then not be able to use it/trade it. I could end up with a pile of worthless (to me) skin care products and that seems such a waste.


Great! I really wanted to purchase a 2nd F2 box and it was sold out by then. I will PM you with details later.

For sure try a patch test though in the future. And also be sure to wash all your towels asap!

If you are super sensitive even microscopic remnants on a towel could affect you.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It probably was me. So sorry if it was  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't be sorry, I was just teasing you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its actually better I found out now before ordering a ton more boxes without a thought. I need to be more selective...perhaps this will actually cut down on the spending a little.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm actually excited for the diet box now, I want to try some of those innovative v line neck slings and stuff! Hope its good.


I'm intrigued by this box because, like many people, I have a few areas where I have some cellulite/jiggliness, but I have also been programmed to not trust most product claims when it comes to diet stuff. I wonder if it would be worth it just to see. 

Also, Korean fitness products are hilarious. Anyone remember the Ace Power?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Don't be sorry, I was just teasing you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its actually better I found out now before ordering a ton more boxes without a thought. I need to be more selective...perhaps this will actually cut down on the spending a little.


Or it can be a perfectly valid excuse to purchase every and any box that doesn't contain fermented ingredients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 27, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I'm intrigued by this box because, like many people, I have a few areas where I have some cellulite/jiggliness, but I have also been programmed to not trust most product claims when it comes to diet stuff. I wonder if it would be worth it just to see.
> 
> Also, Korean fitness products are hilarious. Anyone remember the Ace Power?


LOL omg


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 27, 2014)

That video is hilarious.

I caved and bought OMG 2, I had 15 points to use, on my 2nd account.

It will be my first OMG box, I wish I had ordered the first one.

I also wish I could have picked up the cute/omg combo, but it was already sold out. I do have the first cute box coming, thou. I need to save my money anyway.

It's our states Tax free weekend for back to school coming up the 1st weekend in August,

School starts back on Aug 5, this year. It's earlier, but we now have a fall break.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

now I know where Psy got the idea for that horsey dance with Gangum Style!! lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Or it can be a perfectly valid excuse to purchase every and any box that doesn't contain fermented ingredients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Enabler much? LMAO!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Next on my list to research looking for something that will work for me was Purebess Galactomyces Extract 80% Eye Cream And Extract 100% Essence. Both from the Whole Grains box and I was hopeful because there are certain types of fungus I can tolerate, kind of. Anyway, galactomyces is also in the fungus family but the yeast/dairy side so generally I know I have a higher tolerance. Please note: my semi-tolerance for dairy and semi-moldy cheese in VERY tiny doses doesn't mean you'll react the same.

Will try both of these products as soon as my hives subside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Next on my list to research looking for something that will work for me was *Purebess Galactomyces Extract 80% Eye Cream And Extract 100% Essence*. Both from the Whole Grains box and I was hopeful because there are certain types of fungus I can tolerate, kind of. Anyway, galactomyces is also in the fungus family but the yeast/dairy side so generally I know I have a higher tolerance. Please note: my semi-tolerance for dairy and semi-moldy cheese in VERY tiny doses doesn't mean you'll react the same.
> 
> Will try both of these products as soon as my hives subside.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


these are my favorite products from that box!  I love them both


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG 2 and Cute 2 value set was just restocked, in case anyone is still looking.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Enabler much? LMAO!


I am an excellent enabler. It's one of my best traits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM'd you btw.


----------



## avarier (Jul 27, 2014)

I know I've asked this before- how do you see how many are left of a box? I can't figure it out.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 27, 2014)

Put it in your cart and then adjust the number of boxes. You should be able to narrow it down.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in agreement that ingredients lists would be fan-freaking-tastic. As well as production/expiration dates on products if they aren't already printed. I'm not allergic to anything, but I just like to be safe and I'd like others to be as well.

Also, old discussion, but I think the TonyMoly Appletox is quite decent. It's a sleeping pack as opposed to a regular moisturizer for sure. Since it's got honey in it I understand why it's so sticky. A similar honey-based item was in an Ipsy two or three months ago so I'm used to that sort of feeling. I put up with it since honey does wonders for my skin. Super cute packaging for me to reuse, too.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am an excellent enabler. It's one of my best traits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PM'd you btw.


I think Memebox enabler is probably one of the better enablers to be in my humble somewhat experienced opinion. lolI will check now...after giving myself another injection I feel remarkably better and I've managed to wash all linens I've been rubbing all over myself or inhaling for the last few days. AND for the first time in a week nothing itches. LIFE IS GOOD. HaHa!


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 27, 2014)

I still have my 15 VIP points + a $5 code to use, but I can't make myself spend the $10 after codes to get a $23 memebox.

I think I'm having some major meme burnout right now


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm feeling the exact same way, though I did use my codes on something or other (Benton products during the sale and the Tea Box). But I know if they brought out Cute #2 &amp; OMG #2 a few months ago I would have snapped it up, full price, no problem. I just have so much product now that I can't be bothered. It's a lot of pressure on my wallet, first of all, but also on my blog (which I haven't updated in weeks because I'm overwhelmed with how much stuff I have). I haven't even opened some boxes from other subs. It's just too much stuff, now.

I love hearing all the hype and seeing unboxings, though. I just need some time away from them, at least until I use up some more product.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 27, 2014)

Okay, Memespies. I'm expecting some new box releases/restocks tomorrow to help me spend those 15 VIP points. Don't let me down! (Although if you let me down, I'll probably cave and buy the OMG 2 box, so you'll get my $$ regardless.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

In the meantime, I'll be over here slathering my face in that cacao mask. Mmmm, so good. Drives my poor dog crazy, tho!


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 27, 2014)

VIP question – is it 5 boxes purchased in the span of 3 months or 5 individual box purchases? I guess my question is whether value packs count as one or the number of boxes in said pack.

I've purchased 5 boxes now on my main account, but 1 was a bundle.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jul 27, 2014)

Can I ask you ladies a potentially ridiculous question?  I have the SD Self Design 7 Days Hair Pack, it's a one time use thing, correct? It's on my hair so I'm gonna rinse it out here shortly, but I don't get the instructions at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 27, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Can I ask you ladies a potentially ridiculous question? I have the SD Self Design 7 Days Hair Pack, it's a one time use thing, correct? It's on my hair so I'm gonna rinse it out here shortly, but I don't get the instructions at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is one time use, but it makes your hair feel amazing for a week.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 27, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> VIP question – is it 5 boxes purchased in the span of 3 months or 5 individual box purchases? I guess my question is whether value packs count as one or the number of boxes in said pack.
> 
> I've purchased 5 boxes now on my main account, but 1 was a bundle.


I have no idea.  I have purchased so many boxes that it just happened with me


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thumbs up beauty box is new!!! But I'm a little confused as to whats in it??... Previous box items?




MEMEBOX
Superbox #52 Thumbs Up! Beauty Box


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thumbs up beauty box is new!!! But I'm a little confused as to whats in it??... Previous box items?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. It says it is the most liked products from previous boxes.

Sounds like a Lucky Box type of box.


----------



## avarier (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like it just has beauty items/ cosmetics.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Will  pass on that one than.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thumbs up beauty box is new!!! But I'm a little confused as to whats in it??... Previous box items?


I dont recall voting for anything but maybe they meant the fb question they popped- one on our fav stuff and brands. 
Idk but this sounds like an LB. Seems

like no more LBs from now on and they will ocassionally sell these types instead... or are they going to introduce the Korean sort soon? Who knows..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 28, 2014)

In Facebook they asked us for what were the products we liked in previous boxes and Instagram so cheese cream too cool for school essences etc best products from all boxes and fullsizes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> In Facebook they asked us for what were the products we liked in previous boxes and Instagram so cheese cream too cool for school essences etc best products from all boxes and fullsizes


I would love to get this box if it really will have the Bounce Cheese Cream, but alas I am on a no buy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box



> We are writing this letter to inform you that due to the DRAN Wonder Fermented Serum (which was used as a Spoiler for Fermented Cosmetics 2) expiring in 10 months, we will officially replace it with a different full-sized product that is equal to or greater in value than the Wonder Fermented Serum. However, we will send this Memebox Spoiler product, the Wonder Fermented Serum, to you as a free full-sized gift for you to test and trial. With this, your newly curated Fermented Cosmetics Box will have 8 full-sized products rather than the original 7 full-sized product assortment, and be of higher total value than your original Fermented Cosmetics 2 Box.
> 
> To make this happen, please understand that it is necessary to delay your product’s shipping date until August 4th.
> 
> At Memebox, we take the value of our Memebox fans’ time seriously, and are always trying to provide the best quality service possible. Therefore, we will try our best to minimize any similar type of mishap from reoccurring in the future, and will strive to bring you the best in K-beauty! Again, we sincerely apologize for the inconvenience, and thank you for supporting what we do!


Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed?  I will have to email them - sigh.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box
> 
> Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed?  I will have to email them - sigh.


Why should Pore 3 be delayed? I've got my shipping already. Oh, did you buy it as a value set?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Why should Pore 3 be delayed? I've got my shipping already. Oh, did you buy it as a value set?


yes....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

I had so much fun yesterday making a photo for memebox on instagram (my account: cnbg74) with a snail on my face. I should be in the OMG box ;-)


----------



## yunii (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box
> 
> Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed?  I will have to email them - sigh.


I am okay with the delay but they should of let us know before hand. After all, the box ship out date was July 25th. They must know it way before hand and not send out the product expiry date issue 3 days after ship out.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 28, 2014)

Re: Fermented 2, it does sound like they're taking steps to learn how to keep customers happy when there's a problem with one of the spoiler items. It's kind of awesome that you get an extra product for the wait! But I agree that they should be upfront about shipping delays asap, not three days after the box was supposed to ship. Baby steps, I guess.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box
> 
> Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed?  I will have to email them - sigh.


 EugieGenie got her's already.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> EugieGenie got her's already.


yes, but mine was in the value set with the fermented 2.  She had hers with the dermo box.

so, it looks like they will not ship out pore care 3 for me without the fermented 2 box.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, I'm guessing well have wait for the pore care box. Sigh. At least they are doing something to avoid our wrath with the fermented box, lol!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing well have wait for the pore care box. Sigh. At least they are doing something to avoid our wrath with the fermented box, lol!


I wouldn't have even known about the expiration date!  lol

I am just disappointed that I won't get the pore care box today.  My free from oil &amp; troubles, which was shipped out on the 16th IS STILL not here.  Still wandering around on the north east coast.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2014)

Question, does it sound like the Thumbs Up box (horrible name btw) is only make up?

Or does it sound like skin care products as well?

The description is a bit confusing.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question, does it sound like the Thumbs Up box (horrible name btw) is only make up?
> 
> Or does it sound like skin care products as well?
> 
> The description is a bit confusing.


I assumed it would be a mixture, since it is based on the facebook "poll" from last week.  Most, but not all, of the favorite products mentioned there were skincare.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wouldn't have even known about the expiration date! lol
> 
> I am just disappointed that I won't get the pore care box today. My free from oil &amp; troubles, which was shipped out on the 16th IS STILL not here. Still wandering around on the north east coast.


I know! I want that CC cream!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I assumed it would be a mixture, since it is based on the facebook "poll" from last week.  Most, but not all, of the favorite products mentioned there were skincare.


Yes I thought the same thing.

Then someone posted that it sounds like a makeup box. So I re-read the description and could see how they came to that assumption.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Yes I thought the same thing.
> 
> Then someone posted that it sounds like a makeup box. So I re-read the description and could see how they came to that assumption.


I'm guessing because it has "Beauty" in the title?  That would have thrown me off too, but I know that Memebox likes to use the terms "Beauty" and "Cosmetics" to refer to both makeup and skincare.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 28, 2014)

BTW, I really hope I don't regret ordering the Thumbs Up box.  I got excited thinking about the possibility of receiving some great items that I missed out on in older boxes, but now that I've looked through the facebook "poll" again, it seems like a lot of stuff that I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jul 28, 2014)

My mask #4 and skin care boxes are out for delivery. I feel like a child at Christmas time.


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> BTW, I really hope I don't regret ordering the Thumbs Up box. I got excited thinking about the possibility of receiving some great items that I missed out on in older boxes, but now that I've looked through the facebook "poll" again, it seems like a lot of stuff that I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope not either but at the very least Bounce Cream was on that list more than 10 times so if they don't have it in there I'd say they will have lots of angry Memeboxers complaining on their FB page.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 28, 2014)

Im very weary of the Thumbs Up Box.. Its a glorified Luckybox...

I love the Box for the Cacao!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 28, 2014)

i bought as was hoping for bounce cheese cream and booskin. plus i only paid $14.99 in total so well worth it


----------



## yunii (Jul 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im very weary of the Thumbs Up Box.. Its a glorified Luckybox...
> 
> I love the Box for the Cacao!


I have the same feeling about the Thumbs Up box. Glorified and higher price tag.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 28, 2014)

yunii said:


> I have the same feeling about the Thumbs Up box. Glorified and higher price tag.


Its probably going to have some products from that 92$ beauty box that they couldn't sell.


----------



## avarier (Jul 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its probably going to have some products from that 92$ beauty box that they couldn't sell.


Probably lol. I don't like how vague it is. I'd rather just spend on a box with a theme I know I'll like.


----------



## blinded (Jul 28, 2014)

Canada Post is a tease. My mask box didn't get delivered today, mail carrier believes it'll come tomorrow instead. 

I'm starting to wonder what happened to my minibox restock. Tracking for that hasn't updated since the 17th and shipped a couple of days before the other two boxes.

Now to figure out when to use all my new skin care goodies. Still get a little confused about what products to use when.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 28, 2014)

Got my herbal box today. I'm so relieved I can mask my annoying stench and leave the house now!    I'm looking forward to using the other products though.

I added Thumbs Up to my cart and then backed away from it. We'll see what they roll out mid-week. I kind of want it (I don't mind repeats of good products), but I'm not dying for it. That's kind of how I feel about OMG2 box too. Come on, Memebox, toss out something mind-blowing before my points expire!



blinded said:


> Now to figure out when to use all my new skin care goodies. Still get a little confused about what products to use when.


The general idea is go from lightest weight product to heaviest (toner -&gt; essence -&gt; serum -&gt; ampoule -&gt; emollient -&gt; cream/oil), and you probably want to save the heaviest creams for night-time or even pack them away until winter. You can use the same routine morning and night or different ones to get more product variety. You don't have to use every item in order as long as you're starting with toner and ending with moisturizer cream (or emollient, if you prefer lighter moisturization). You can pretty much layer several different serums/essences in between those two steps; just give each one some time to absorb before moving on to the next.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! I bookmarked a page that explains it, but light to heavy is an easier way to remember. Does that apply to adding it spot treatments as well?


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 28, 2014)

Passing on the Thumbs Up box- I like boxes with a definitive theme much more...hopefully I'll be interested in the next releases before my VIP points expire hehe


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 28, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Got my herbal box today. I'm so relieved I can mask my annoying stench and leave the house now!    I'm looking forward to using the other products though.
> 
> I added Thumbs Up to my cart and then backed away from it. We'll see what they roll out mid-week. I kind of want it (I don't mind repeats of good products), but I'm not dying for it. That's kind of how I feel about OMG2 box too. Come on, Memebox, toss out something mind-blowing before my points expire!
> 
> The general idea is go from lightest weight product to heaviest (toner -&gt; essence -&gt; serum -&gt; ampoule -&gt; emollient -&gt; cream/oil), and you probably want to save the heaviest creams for night-time or even pack them away until winter. You can use the same routine morning and night or different ones to get more product variety. You don't have to use every item in order as long as you're starting with toner and ending with moisturizer cream (or emollient, if you prefer lighter moisturization). You can pretty much layer several different serums/essences in between those two steps; just give each one some time to absorb before moving on to the next.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I have three of four different essenses that vary greatly in consistensy though!


----------



## amidea (Jul 28, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Got my herbal box today. I'm so relieved I can mask my annoying stench and leave the house now!    I'm looking forward to using the other products though.
> 
> I added Thumbs Up to my cart and then backed away from it. We'll see what they roll out mid-week. I kind of want it (I don't mind repeats of good products), but I'm not dying for it. That's kind of how I feel about OMG2 box too. Come on, Memebox, toss out something mind-blowing before my points expire!
> 
> The general idea is go from lightest weight product to heaviest (toner -&gt; essence -&gt; serum -&gt; ampoule -&gt; emollient -&gt; cream/oil), and you probably want to save the heaviest creams for night-time or even pack them away until winter. You can use the same routine morning and night or different ones to get more product variety. You don't have to use every item in order as long as you're starting with toner and ending with moisturizer cream (or emollient, if you prefer lighter moisturization). You can pretty much layer several different serums/essences in between those two steps; just give each one some time to absorb before moving on to the next.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


posted this in the asian skincare thread, but seems relevant here too:

general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?  i use benzaclin (benzoyl peroxide + clindamycin) in the am and retin a at night, and i want to be able to try out the various things i get from memebox and other sources but am not sure how to incorporate them without interfering with the bp and retin a.  the link i saw ages ago mentioned putting bp/retin a/other treatment on after various other products, but i'm afraid of having products underneath interfere with the effectiveness of the bp/retin a.

any thoughts would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Jul 28, 2014)

amidea said:


> posted this in the asian skincare thread, but seems relevant here too:
> 
> general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?  i use benzaclin (benzoyl peroxide + clindamycin) in the am and retin a at night, and i want to be able to try out the various things i get from memebox and other sources but am not sure how to incorporate them without interfering with the bp and retin a.  the link i saw ages ago mentioned putting bp/retin a/other treatment on after various other products, but i'm afraid of having products underneath interfere with the effectiveness of the bp/retin a.
> 
> any thoughts would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I wouldn't put stuff under retin A - you don't want to water down it's potency.  I just started a tretinoin product (Pocketderm, I have a code if anyone wants a free month!) so at night when I use it, I usually skip some of the lighter products, since Pocketderm is a cream, and then add a serum and a night cream and sleep pack on top.  I wrote to my Pocketderm doc and we had a very thorough conversation about my nighttime care, and she said she thought what I was doing was perfectly fine.

I don't know how thick your products are, but I would say if you use your medicine first, you could get away with using thicker products on top, or even play around with thinner ones as well and just see if it makes a difference.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 28, 2014)

K-Style Cosmetics #1 spoiler:



Spoiler










BBIA Pigments
Randomly selected from 01. Mild, 02. Sour, 03. Sweet

Glam up your eyes with jewel glitters that glide onto your eyelids with a smooth finish. Fool-proof pearly eye pigments last all day and all night! Channel your inner K-POP Idol in no time!



What do you think?

(Just noticed that @@paradoxnerd posted more pics of these over in the Memebox Spoilers! thread   )


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> K-Style Cosmetics #1 spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad that this is going to be in the box, I've seen them on beautynetkorea and wanted to try one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Also I'm glad that the colors are all pretty!


----------



## justamerelurker (Jul 28, 2014)

Woahhh i've always wanted to try that product!

I've seen them on beautynetkorea and also the famous beauty blogger Pony swatched them once on instagram and they all seem superrr glittery and pretty&lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

very pretty!


----------



## Fae (Jul 28, 2014)

Aww, these shades are so beautiful! ^^

I love glittery makeup on my eyes!

So happy I got this box! I hope the rest of the items are going to be lovely too!


----------



## blinded (Jul 28, 2014)

Yay! Mask box was just delivered. Not sure why the two boxes came at different times, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 28, 2014)

Hope I get the silvery-beige or pink ones. Dont like gold &gt;.&lt;


----------



## maii (Jul 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what the most liked items in the Facebook poll for the Thumbs Up Box actually were?

I would go for it if there's a guaranteed cheese cream and tea tree essence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I missed out on early lucky boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> BTW, I really hope I don't regret ordering the Thumbs Up box.  I got excited thinking about the possibility of receiving some great items that I missed out on in older boxes, but now that I've looked through the facebook "poll" again, it seems like a lot of stuff that I already have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I need to read this poll...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Now to figure out when to use all my new skin care goodies. Still get a little confused about what products to use when.


I had to write it down, in order, and tape it inside my medicine cabinet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many more steps than my usual cleanse and moisturize routine.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Iope 2 is finally in a Value Set but with Thumbs Up for a ridiculous amount of money. Been holding off on Iope hoping they would box it with something I wanted....what to do ladies?

Headed to Facebook....


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thanks! I bookmarked a page that explains it, but light to heavy is an easier way to remember. Does that apply to adding it spot treatments as well?


I would add in the spot treatments by consistency, yeah. I usually wash my face, apply toner, then spot treat with tea tree essence and tea tree oil if I'm breaking out, then brush my teeth while that absorbs, then go on with the rest of my products. It seems to be going okay. If I didn't sleep on my face, I'd have fewer zits, but between tea tree and snail mucin, they go away pretty fast and don't usually come to a head.



Queenofstars said:


> I have three of four different essenses that vary greatly in consistensy though!


I would apply them from most watery to creamiest, same as everything else. I think it's just about helping absorption, and hopefully my face won't melt off if I do things out of order!  :blink:



amidea said:


> general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?


The blog Skin and Tonics has some great articles on this, since she uses tretinoin and maybe other prescription products. I think she suggests the medicine first because of the pH levels of the other products, and I know she recommends allowing 20 minutes or so for the medicine to absorb before adding other products. But definitely check out her blog -- look for the posts about her full morning and evening routines.



MemeJunkie said:


> I had to write it down, in order, and tape it inside my medicine cabinet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many more steps than my usual cleanse and moisturize routine.


LOL, I had trouble until I organized the bottles in order in my medicine cabinet. Now I can just grab for them in sequence.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

@@amidea - I took Retin-A orally in my early 20's...that stuff is EVIL but effective. I can't even imagine applying something to my face after the side effects I experienced just from taking a pill twice daily. I had a prescription for cracked and bleeding lips. Another for my hands and feet that were literally drying and cracking to the point I had difficulty walking. To this day I still have issues with extremely dry hands and feet that need to be buffed daily. I go through moisturizer like a mad woman! But I will say that it got rid of this bizarre adult onset acne so quickly and it's never come back. The aftermath: I've been left with dry, sensitive facial skin and hands/feet that crack and bleed. Hopefully they've changed the formula in the last 15 years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 28, 2014)

i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Omg, good luck!


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 28, 2014)

Best of luck, eugiegenie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Positive thoughts and energy for you, Genie. I hope you brought something soothing for your husband to massage (something) with. Legs and feet, perhaps?Wishing you a speedy delivery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 28, 2014)

@@eugiegenie good luck! Post pics of babyGenie when you can!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG!!!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Best of luck to you! Hope everything goes well and all the best wishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good luck genie!


----------



## avarier (Jul 28, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


delivering a baby and still on the memeforum.. that's dedication  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

good luck!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 28, 2014)

amidea said:


> general question about layering all these awesome different kinds of skincare products... i remember seeing a link somewhere about how to combine everything, but i was wondering if any of you guys have tips/experience with combining these with benzoyl peroxide and/or retin a?  i use benzaclin (benzoyl peroxide + clindamycin) in the am and retin a at night, and i want to be able to try out the various things i get from memebox and other sources but am not sure how to incorporate them without interfering with the bp and retin a.  the link i saw ages ago mentioned putting bp/retin a/other treatment on after various other products, but i'm afraid of having products underneath interfere with the effectiveness of the bp/retin a.
> 
> any thoughts would be appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I remember when I started retin-A and I told my dermatologist I was using a moisturizer.. he said NO!! I didn't question it though. I probably would hold off putting too much on your face. I remember how it made my skin peel like crazy. I'd just leave it alone and let it do its thing.

Don't worry, you will soon have beautiful skin to use your products on!


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm really tempted by the scrub box. But what if a better box comes out soon? I'm trying very hard to order one box at a time!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm really tempted by the scrub box. But what if a better box comes out soon? I'm trying very hard to order one box at a time!


box envy - it is a terrible thing!  If you pass on the scrub for something else, you may kick yourself later on because the scrub box is so awesome.  then again, there is the chance that it could be a dud ...


----------



## CurlyTails (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> box envy - it is a terrible thing!  If you pass on the scrub for something else, you may kick yourself later on because the scrub box is so awesome.  then again, there is the chance that it could be a dud ...


The eternal struggle!


----------



## avarier (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> box envy - it is a terrible thing!  If you pass on the scrub for something else, you may kick yourself later on because the scrub box is so awesome.  then again, there is the chance that it could be a dud ...


box envy... this is a real thing. or a serious condition. i'm not sure which.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flynt (Jul 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm really tempted by the scrub box. But what if a better box comes out soon? I'm trying very hard to order one box at a time!


There's still 67 scrub boxes left so you have some time to think about it.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> box envy - it is a terrible thing!  If you pass on the scrub for something else, you may kick yourself later on because the scrub box is so awesome.  then again, there is the chance that it could be a dud ...


I'm going through that with the Milk box that I passed on. I regret not getting it so much.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

curlytails said:


> I'm really tempted by the scrub box. But what if a better box comes out soon? I'm trying very hard to order one box at a time!


Scrub box is a perfect summer box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm going through that with the Milk box that I passed on. I regret not getting it so much.


I Love the Milk box...would buy another in a second. But that's just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 28, 2014)

I regret not buying the honey box. I'm still kicking myself. I keep hoping they'll restock...fingers crossed. In the meantime I'd better enjoy the embarrassing number of products I've received from other boxes. I mean I don't have any excuses for not taking care of my skin!! Argh! I've bought so many boxes I'm embarrassed when they arrive at work. I can only imagine what my co-workers think.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 28, 2014)

Glad I don't work in an office any longer and it's only my husband that occasionally notices ANOTHER pink box and laughs. He's actually happy though that one box and several products is equivalent to what I used to spend on a single item that was supposedly going to work miracles. The fact that I'm now trying to use my excess products on him, doesn't make him quite so happy. But it's about time he starts looking after his skin! Don't you agree, ladies? That's my rationale for buying more boxes at least....


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 29, 2014)

thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats!!!!! You are unbelievable!!!!!! You went into labor and gave birth before I even finished my evening chores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))) Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i broke my water and i'm in hospital  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good luck, keeping fingers crossed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, and you're already done?! Congrats, that was amazingly quick! Hope you're both feeling fine   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Jul 29, 2014)

Glad to hear it went well, @@eugiegenie! Congrats!

I don't want to double post, so I'll put this bit here, too. LoL

I am SO excited that my first boxes are going to ship soon! The first one goes out on August 5. The spoiler I saw for the Waterproof box would be great if I could get that in a color that matches my makeup color scheme I'm wearing to a friend's wedding. It'll be super hot outside _and_ I might cry if it gets emotional, so waterproof stuff would be awesome.


----------



## Mmnoob (Jul 29, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I regret not buying the honey box. I'm still kicking myself. I keep hoping they'll restock...fingers crossed. In the meantime I'd better enjoy the embarrassing number of products I've received from other boxes. I mean I don't have any excuses for not taking care of my skin!! Argh! I've bought so many boxes I'm embarrassed when they arrive at work. I can only imagine what my co-workers think.


Honey box has been restocked, i repeat, honey box has been restocked!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2014)

I got it!


----------



## avarier (Jul 29, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Honey box has been restocked, i repeat, honey box has been restocked!!


good eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Jul 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> good eye  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha no i just saw it on instagram. I don't know if it is a mistake or not since it doesn't show on the site unless you search it. Should i buy it? :S, i want it but i know i definitely don't need it....


----------



## avarier (Jul 29, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha no i just saw it on instagram. I don't know if it is a mistake or not since it doesn't show on the site unless you search it. Should i buy it? :S, i want it but i know i definitely don't need it....


I had to search too, but it's posted now. I think it's fine to buy. Worst case they refund it. Jump on it if you want it though!


----------



## Mmnoob (Jul 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> I had to search too, but it's posted now. I think it's fine to buy. Worst case they refund it. Jump on it if you want it though!


Haha yea. I would buy it but i already got tons of pretty much the same functioning products so i guess i will be a grown up and pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. LOL the kid in me is saying BUY IT BUYT IT.


----------



## avarier (Jul 29, 2014)

Its had good reviews.. but I'm kinda meh about it. It's doesn't give me box envy. I'm not being swayed very easy now without a promo code xD

I do have 5 meme points waiting for just the right box..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats to mummy and baby


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box
> 
> Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed? I will have to email them - sigh.


How come I received a letter similar but different to this? Mine never stated the delivery date, instead it asked me to reply to see whether I still wanted the box to be delivered. I replied, and they responded today, saying the box (and the bundle) will be sent out on August 22nd.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> How come I received a letter similar but different to this? Mine never stated the delivery date, instead it asked me to reply to see whether I still wanted the box to be delivered. I replied, and they responded today, saying the box (and the bundle) will be sent out on August 22nd.


My email over the weekend said about the product and they were replacing . I was told to email them if I still wanted to recieve the box of which I sent email then I recieved yesterday the same as you with a new shipping date but my porecare3 arrived yesterday so was sent seperately as I bought as a bundle t


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm so happy for you! How are you and your baby doing? We wanna see a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 29, 2014)

did i succeed to add the photo?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

@eugiegenie  Congrats on your new baby!!  And yes, the picture uploaded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Is your baby a girl?  Have you picked out a name?

so sweet and your family is so beautiful


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> My email over the weekend said about the product and they were replacing . I was told to email them if I still wanted to recieve the box of which I sent email then I recieved yesterday the same as you with a new shipping date but my porecare3 arrived yesterday so was sent seperately as I bought as a bundle t


lucky you.  They won't send my pore care 3 out separately.  My email came on monday morning,not the weekend.  I did ask them and nope, they are sending both boxes on 8/4


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahhhh! I could cry over the Honey box!  Restocked around 3am EST, and sold out by the time I woke up at 5am.  :scared:

I want this box soooo bad! I was so sad that I had to buy the last restocked Fermented Cosmetics #1 as a consolation prize! :sdrop:


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful addition to our "Memefamily"!  Congratulations!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ahhhh! I could cry over the Honey box!  Restocked around 3am EST, and sold out by the time I woke up at 5am.  :scared:
> 
> I want this box soooo bad! I was so sad that I had to buy the last restocked Fermented Cosmetics #1 as a consolation prize! :sdrop:


make your own honey box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  beautynetkorea has great deals and if you order 50.00 or more, you get free shipping plus a free deluxe sample of tony moly's bcadation BB cream - which is supposed to be a BB &amp; CC cream together that has a matte finish!

I placed my order on 7/27 and it shipped out yesterday morning!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

on another note - it looks like my Free From Oil &amp; Troubles might be delivered today!  I hope so - it is in the next town over, so hopefully, it will get to my PO this am and then it will be delivered. This is the longest I had to wait for a memebox.  13 days!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> make your own honey box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  beautynetkorea has great deals and if you order 50.00 or more, you get free shipping plus a free deluxe sample of tony moly's bcadation BB cream - which is supposed to be a BB &amp; CC cream together that has a matte finish!
> 
> I placed my order on 7/27 and it shipped out yesterday morning!


That is seriously tempting!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! Good job mom!!!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How adorable!!! Look at you, such a cute little family and you look so pretty Eugie!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely precious! Congratulations to you both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 29, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Congratulations on your brand new, unbelievably adorable baby! And you look radiant!


----------



## yunii (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi ladies! I have a question, and was hoping you guys could enlighten me about what to do.

So I was really unhappy about the waxing box, and I wrote memebox an email. However I received no response.

Being ignored (7 days at that point), I wrote them another email, they ignored me again.

So then I got really just angry, and wrote them an email asking to cancel my pre paid boxes for august, september and october. I got no answer, I wrote them on facebook, and at this point memebox has ignored me for like 20 days.

I didn't want to make a big public fuzz or post on facebook anything angry, but I think I may have to. I didn't want to go through disputing charges over at Paypal.

Do you guys know of another way of contacting them? I figured maybe since they do sponsor MUT.

Anyone else have issues with them about not answering your emails? :/

This is just very unprofessional.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 29, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Congratulations! You all look wonderful! Looking forward to the little one having a cameo in your next unboxing video.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question, and was hoping you guys could enlighten me about what to do.
> 
> So I was really unhappy about the waxing box, and I wrote memebox an email. However I received no response.
> 
> ...


It must be frustrating to not get a response. I have not experience the same problem with them but heard about it from other MUT ladies.  

I notice the best way to get their attention is to use the subject title they suggested. For example: [Refund request for RP]


----------



## yunii (Jul 29, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@eugiegenie Congratulations! You all look wonderful! Looking forward to the little one having a cameo in your next unboxing video.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They need to do a baby memebox for @eugiegenie.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 29, 2014)

@@eugiegenie congrats on your brand new baby - we must see her (her?) in your new vids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

Awww! A box for that baby would have to be the Super Duper Extra Cute Superbox!!!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok, MemeFriends, I have in my cart Thumbs Up, OMG2, and Tea. The total after 15 points and memebundle3 is $90. Worth it? If I should cut one (or two), what do you think should go? I'm so indecisive! Halp! I trust your opinions, even though I don't know any of you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(My wallet isn't seriously hurting, since I'm doing a boatload of tutoring next week, but I do want to spend my $$ semi-wisely.)


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Ok, MemeFriends, I have in my cart Thumbs Up, OMG2, and Tea. The total after 15 points and memebundle3 is $90. Worth it? If I should cut one (or two), what do you think should go? I'm so indecisive! Halp! I trust your opinions, even though I don't know any of you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (My wallet isn't seriously hurting, since I'm doing a boatload of tutoring next week, but I do want to spend my $$ semi-wisely.)


Are you a VIP?  If so, the VIP 10% off 100 code would be better than the memebundle code.

To answer your question, if you've received quite a few boxes, I'd let the Thumbs Up go, since it's going to be a lot of repeats...unless you really want extras of previous products!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question, and was hoping you guys could enlighten me about what to do.
> 
> So I was really unhappy about the waxing box, and I wrote memebox an email. However I received no response.
> 
> ...


I wrote them an email about the waxing box aswell. And it's been 20+ days with no reply. Im beyond fustrated too and I dont know what to do...


----------



## yunii (Jul 29, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Ok, MemeFriends, I have in my cart Thumbs Up, OMG2, and Tea. The total after 15 points and memebundle3 is $90. Worth it? If I should cut one (or two), what do you think should go? I'm so indecisive! Halp! I trust your opinions, even though I don't know any of you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (My wallet isn't seriously hurting, since I'm doing a boatload of tutoring next week, but I do want to spend my $$ semi-wisely.)


I suggest using a 10% off code plus click on one of those $5 off 100 purchase link (those two are stack-able) This way you get extra $10 off. 

I think you should go for it. Its end of the month, good time to treat yourself.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I wrote them an email about the waxing box aswell. And it's been 20+ days with no reply. Im beyond fustrated too and I dont know what to do...


Normally I wouldn't be upset but seriously, it was more of a shaving box than anything, and that was not the point.

That's not what I wanted at all, and I felt like they messed up on that one.

I really want an answer, but I already sent them so many messages, this is just really frustrating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(( 

Do u think maybe we should post on their facebook page? maybe if it's public enough they will answer?


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

Dangit, I got all excited about the Honey box and it was already gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They gave me 4 points for the leaky mess from my Snail box, so I was all happy to use those. Noooooo!

Still debating on K-Style 2 or Global 17...may just wait to see what comes out in the next couple weeks though. Hm.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Normally I wouldn't be upset but seriously, it was more of a shaving box than anything, and that was not the point.
> 
> That's not what I wanted at all, and I felt like they messed up on that one.
> 
> ...


I've bought so many boxes up until this point, and nothing has ever been this off theme as the waxing is. It has nothing, whatsoever to do with waxing. Shaving isnt waxing. Neither is whitening pads for your underarms. I don't think we should feel settled with this box, it's false advertising and illegal, simple as that. I'm going to try contact them once more with a harsh email since I've been quite nice earlier, and maybe see if they reply to that.. If not I'd post and see what they reply on their fb page..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've bought so many boxes up until this point, and nothing has ever been this off theme as the waxing is. It has nothing, whatsoever to do with waxing. Shaving isnt waxing. Neither is whitening pads for your underarms. I don't think we should feel settled with this box, it's false advertising and illegal, simple as that. I'm going to try contact them once more with a harsh email since I've been quite nice earlier, and maybe see if they reply to that.. If not I'd post and see what they reply on their fb page..


I have bought SO many boxes from them, at least like 15-20. 

It's the one box that I had a complaint on, because it had nothing to do with waxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I figured they would answer me since I have given them so much money, but I guess they don't care. I'm really frustrated about this. I did email them being super nice, and then not so nice and to the point, but no answer. I hope they answer you. 

I'm gonna post on their page later today. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 29, 2014)

If you used Paypal is their some sort of dispute you can open about the box? I thought I remembered something about that.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I have bought SO many boxes from them, at least like 15-20.
> 
> It's the one box that I had a complaint on, because it had nothing to do with waxing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I figured they would answer me since I have given them so much money, but I guess they don't care. I'm really frustrated about this. I did email them being super nice, and then not so nice and to the point, but no answer. I hope they answer you.
> 
> ...


Exactly!! It's not like we complain on each and every box we get, then I would understand why they'd not reply. It's not the case, this is the first box I'm upset about. I think it's so unfair when we spend so much money on them and the least they could do is reply to a customer message.. 

I hope they reply on your fb post, keep me updated pls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will tell you weather or not they reply to this email too. Us ladies must stand together!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Exactly!! It's not like we complain on each and every box we get, then I would understand why they'd not reply. It's not the case, this is the first box I'm upset about. I think it's so unfair when we spend so much money on them and the least they could do is reply to a customer message..
> 
> I hope they reply on your fb post, keep me updated pls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will tell you weather or not they reply to this email too. Us ladies must stand together!


I posted on their page, I see there's no way to post on their wall but I wrote a review. Hopefully they will get back to me.

This just sucks :/ so unprofessional. 

I have been ordering boxes since January and they definitely got a lot of my money. I cannot believe they wouldn't answer me.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I posted on their page, I see there's no way to post on their wall but I wrote a review. Hopefully they will get back to me.
> 
> This just sucks :/ so unprofessional.
> 
> I have been ordering boxes since January and they definitely got a lot of my money. I cannot believe they wouldn't answer me.


I would also reply under one their posts (ie, a picture they post up). I know it's frustrating. I've sent 2 emails regarding the misleading herbal box with no response. I wish they had a CS number so we could at least speak on the phone.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I would also reply under one their posts (ie, a picture they post up). I know it's frustrating. I've sent 2 emails regarding the misleading herbal box with no response. I wish they had a CS number so we could at least speak on the phone.


They did respond to me after 3 attempts but then we went around in a circle jerk.

They offered to let me exchange it for another in stock box, but I would have to pay for the returning shipping and shipping charges for the new box - which wasn't going to be the 6.99 cost

I figured it would cost me more money to send back the box for an in stock box that I didn't already order or didn't want.  In the end, I told them thank you, but no thank you.  I just cannot believe that they would post such a misleading description and then really not go out of their way to help me, as my issues are due to allergies.  I would have never ordered the herbal box if they stated rose &amp; jasmine. 

I kept it and have been trading off the items (as you know!! lol)

But no memepoints for that, and yes, they consider rose &amp; jasmine to be herbs and I guess their descriptions should be ignored.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 29, 2014)

The problem with the waxing one IMO is that it breaks European law by saying it is a waxing box but has no waxing items in it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The problem with the waxing one IMO is that it breaks European law by saying it is a waxing box but has no waxing items in it.


It has that stick for the hair removal, I think they could use that as "waxing" if its razorless.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The problem with the waxing one IMO is that it breaks European law by saying it is a waxing box but has no waxing items in it.


Yepp.. Didn't want to be mean, but thats what I wrote as a headline for my mail today. Wont just let it slip away and allow them to avoid me like this.. It's not cool..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It has that stick for the hair removal, I think they could use that as "waxing" if its razorless.


I think to wax you need wax though


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't know why they just didn't call it hair removal &amp; care box or something like that


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know why they just didn't call it hair removal &amp; care box or something like that



Exactly, that's what bothered me the most. I really needed waxing stuff, otherwise I would have ordered something else. 

What jerks srsly :/ 

I did also post a reply under a photo or two on their timeline, hopefully they answer me asap. Tired of waiting. If I don't get a response by tomorrow  I am filing a complaint with Paypal and getting my money back for the next upcoming boxes that I prepaid (a total of around 200 bucks)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Exactly, that's what bothered me the most. I really needed waxing stuff, otherwise I would have ordered something else.
> 
> What jerks srsly :/
> 
> I did also post a reply under a photo or two on their timeline, hopefully they answer me asap. Tired of waiting. If I don't get a response by tomorrow  I am filing a complaint with Paypal and getting my money back for the next upcoming boxes that I prepaid (a total of around 200 bucks)


I needed waxing stuff too. I only wax for hair removal, so if I knew it wouldnt have anything to do with wax I wouldve ordered my waxstrips etc instead..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is such a doll! So overwhelmingly adorable!

And you look positively glowing!

Thank you so much for posting the "unboxing" of your bundle of joy!


----------



## avarier (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw such a pretty family!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

i dont know how to add spoilers, but we got a spoiler for the Girls night out box! Looks like such a pretty lipstick :wub:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> i dont know how to add spoilers, but we got a spoiler for the Girls night out box! Looks like such a pretty lipstick :wub:


On facebook?


----------



## flushblush (Jul 29, 2014)

Girls Night Out spoiler, from today's email:



Spoiler







KEPACLUB Maxi Lip Tint Glow 3.5g Full Size
Retails at $23

Randomly selected from 01. Classic Pink, 02. Pure Pink, 03. Cherry Pink

Maxi Lip Tint Glow goes beyond simple lip coloring. It moisturizes, removes dead skin, and plumps up dry, chapped lips! With a long-lasting, silky finish, it glides onto your lips smoothly for long-lasting color.



Pretty! Now please, please, please release a Cute Wishlist spoiler, Memegods!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> On facebook?


No, on the email we just got  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All the way down to the end!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 29, 2014)

That spoiler looks exactly like the one we received in the Burst of color #1 box.... Does companies over there all share the same packaging??... I noticed that with Milky dress and Dahin as well..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

I would really just love a spoiler for any of the boxes I've ordered so far. About 15. Haven't seen a spoiler in the emails for any of them yet.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 29, 2014)

Tempted to buy





Don't Worry Mask Sheet Set for 7$


----------



## flushblush (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That spoiler looks exactly like the one we received in the Burst of color #1 box.... Does companies over there all share the same packaging??... I noticed that with Milky dress and Dahin as well..


They all look like Dior Addict Lipstick knockoffs to me; maybe that's popular over there. And those sheet masks you linked to are sooooo cute - want!!! Let us know if you get them, please!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Tempted to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooooh, I want those mask sheets too! I think they may be in a box soon though. New items normally are.

I think this lipstick reminds me of the Dior one, the moisturizing and colorchanging one. Don't know the name of it, but you know who I mean? Not the outside packaging, but the pink tube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> They all look like Dior Addict Lipstick knockoffs to me; maybe that's popular over there. And those sheet masks you linked to are sooooo cute - want!!! Let us know if you get them, please!


Great minds think alike lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Tempted to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, I love these a lot. Whyyyyy do they have to cost $11 to ship??


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, it finally happened. I had my first Memebox disappointments today. I got what looks like the darkest color of the Ladykin fitting powder in the Burst of Color 2 box (I am almost transparent-pale), but at least I liked everything else in the box fairly well. Is there a Memebox swap thread somewhere?

Then I opened the Herbal disappointment box...I am sooo easy to please, but even I could only summon a limited degree of excitement over 3 out of 6 products (the herb cleanser, rooibos spray and skinfood bath salts). The bb cream and azulene are just meh. The rose oil is horrid. I am almost never sensitive to or offended by scents, but that stuff smells like cheap commercial grade toilet cleaner! Where's the rose scent? I'd prefer lady-funk over that any day!

Oh well, I guess I've been spoiled by the 14 awesome boxes I've received until now!


----------



## maii (Jul 29, 2014)

Argh, missed out on the Diet Box!

That's what I get for holding out for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> Exactly, that's what bothered me the most. I really needed waxing stuff, otherwise I would have ordered something else.
> 
> What jerks srsly :/
> 
> I did also post a reply under a photo or two on their timeline, hopefully they answer me asap. Tired of waiting. If I don't get a response by tomorrow  I am filing a complaint with Paypal and getting my money back for the next upcoming boxes that I prepaid (a total of around 200 bucks)


Could be a language problem,  I know Koreans and one word to us, might mean different to them, even if they know English.   Maybe they think waxing simply  means hair removal.?


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Well, it finally happened. I had my first Memebox disappointments today. I got what looks like the darkest color of the Ladykin fitting powder in the Burst of Color 2 box (I am almost transparent-pale), but at least I liked everything else in the box fairly well. Is there a Memebox swap thread somewhere?
> 
> Then I opened the Herbal disappointment box...I am sooo easy to please, but even I could only summon a limited degree of excitement over 3 out of 6 products (the herb cleanser, rooibos spray and skinfood bath salts). The bb cream and azulene are just meh. The rose oil is horrid. I am almost never sensitive to or offended by scents, but that stuff smells like cheap commercial grade toilet cleaner! Where's the rose scent? I'd prefer lady-funk over that any day!
> 
> Oh well, I guess I've been spoiled by the 14 awesome boxes I've received until now!


Thats  a great attitude ! I think how many times IPSY subscripers have been angry over a bad month,  and I think back on other bad months with other subscriber services, I wont let one lackluster box ruin  my whole relationship with an otherwise great service !


----------



## maii (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Well, Im sure theres a language problem, I know Koreans and one word to us, might mean different to them, even if they know English. Maybe they think waxing simply means hair removal.
> 
> Im so happy with Memebbox overall, if I had probs with one box Id probaly just give it away, cause I love my other boxes so much ! I wish the best for their success.


Are you a meme spy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I get what you're saying with the translation issue - I did think that waxing is probably just a catch-all hair removal term there, they weren't trying to mislead people deliberately.

However, it is not on for Memebox to ignore emails! I would be very very frustrated if it was me, and I fully sympathise with you girls that got caught out.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Glad I don't work in an office any longer and it's only my husband that occasionally notices ANOTHER pink box and laughs. He's actually happy though that one box and several products is equivalent to what I used to spend on a single item that was supposedly going to work miracles. The fact that I'm now trying to use my excess products on him, doesn't make him quite so happy. But it's about time he starts looking after his skin! Don't you agree, ladies? That's my rationale for buying more boxes at least....


I do the same thing! I stopped using witch hazel since I got some *fancy* toners instead lol so I pawned that off on him. Every night I put a couple things on him as well like moisturizer, eye cream or acne serum. He actually loves it. 



jennyloo said:


> I regret not buying the honey box. I'm still kicking myself. I keep hoping they'll restock...fingers crossed. In the meantime I'd better enjoy the embarrassing number of products I've received from other boxes. I mean I don't have any excuses for not taking care of my skin!! Argh! I've bought so many boxes I'm embarrassed when they arrive at work. I can only imagine what my co-workers think.


This is how I feel whenever I go into my apartment office to pick stuff up. It's so embarassing, but not embarassing enough to curb my shopaholic tendencies. One of the apartment managers always makes kind of rude comments, but I'm sure she's just jealous.



eugiegenie said:


> thank you everyone...it was a really fast and smooth delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Such a beautiful family!

eta Also I got my Cacao and Skincare boxes yesterday! Super happy with them! Next up, Detox/Footcare 2/Pomegranate!  :lol:


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

I received my Cocoa Box, WOW ! It smelled so good the second I opened it, Its the best box ever


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I do the same thing! I stopped using witch hazel since I got some *fancy* toners instead lol so I pawned that off on him. Every night I put a couple things on him as well like moisturizer, eye cream or acne serum. He actually loves it.
> 
> This is how I feel whenever I go into my apartment office to pick stuff up. It's so embarassing, but not embarassing enough to curb my shopaholic tendencies. One of the apartment managers always makes kind of rude comments, but I'm sure she's just jealous.
> 
> ...


I'm SO MAD I missed out on the Honey box AGAIN! I hope they do another one soon!

And your apartment lady is just jealous. She can't handle the awesomeness that is your Memeaddiction.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

the cocoa nose strips were my favorite part of the cocoa box, they work so well !


----------



## Bunbunny (Jul 29, 2014)

As a side note to anyone disappointed with getting a too-dark BB cream, I've got a darker skin tone (around Missha #27 and/or TheFaceShop 02 Natural Beige) and will gladly take a look at the shades you've got for a trade! My swap list isn't up-to-date, I've got a bunch of other Memeboxes since then, so feel free to hit me up! I also have some of the lighter BB creams that paler skinned people have said they liked (Like the Bling Bling cream).

Memebox promised me 6 points for a broken item a long time ago. Is it worth emailing them again about it? Or will they just never reply? :/ They should really hire more people on PR.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> I'm korean and even those that know English, still struggle if they werent born here and taught it from early on  I guess its taking them time to answer?,  No, Im not a Memebox spy, Im not even hardcore  addict,  I  got six boxes sofar and I got such a good deal with points and discount shipping offers here and there for full size products that I feel like I got my moneys worth already and can handle one box that I didnt  like which was a few  boxes ago, I didnt say anything cause Im pleased with everything else, win  some, lose some, LIke Ive been mad at IPSY many times but never thought of asking for a refund,cause its still a mystery box risk that we agree to  take, although I agree Memebox is a bit more product specific.
> 
> Embarassing to say, Im korean and dont  have to wax at  all.  I  dont know of any that do. were not that hairy? lol .    I   dont even shave, theres hardly anything on my legs but baby fuzz if I look real close.
> 
> I dont mean to make you all mad at me, But I dont recall any koreans I know that waxes or  shaves, so truthfuly they are far from experts in that  arena ,  and they if they messed up  on that one box, I hope its resolved for you guys. .


Excuse me, I think we're allowed to be dissapointed  :wacko:  . Each to her own, right. I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars on this company and never sent them an email like this. I've always been happy, no matter what.. But I'm not going to avoid emailing them with my frustrating because every other box has been good. It has nothing to do with this particular box beeing bad. It's against european laws, and I know I'm right to let them now.. What bothers me the most is knowing they've recieved all my mails, and just overlooked each and everyone of them. And to hear I'm not alone in this, that's not ok either.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm SO MAD I missed out on the Honey box AGAIN! I hope they do another one soon!
> 
> And your apartment lady is just jealous. She can't handle the awesomeness that is your Memeaddiction.


I'm really hoping they do a Honey 2 at some point and it's equally as awesome, if not more. I swear, all the foodie boxes have been my favorite... Honey, Milk, Cacao. I guess I know which kind of boxes to focus on with my ordering.

Haha I'm sure she is. It doesn't help that my new mailman doesn't bother putting things that my previous mail lady always fit into my mailbox (like Birchboxes) in my mailbox and makes me go to the office to pick them up instead. Apparently he enjoys my humiliation.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Excuse me, I think we're allowed to be dissapointed :wacko: . Each to her own, right. I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars on this company and never sent them an email like this. I've always been happy, no matter what.. But I'm not going to avoid emailing them with my frustrating because every other box has been good. It has nothing to do with this particular box beeing bad. It's against european laws, and I know I'm right to let them now.. What bothers me the most is knowing they've recieved all my mails, and just overlooked each and everyone of them. And to hear I'm not alone in this, that's not ok either.


I think the main problem is they are trying to ignore us who emails them. It is annoying that you know they receive ur email,they also read if but they dont want to reply. I have 2 accounts, one account I email them first, then I use the other account to email them about the shipping date. Guess what? they answer me right away with the second account which I use to email after the first account. i dont think their customer service satisfy me at all,


----------



## Jane George (Jul 29, 2014)

The other issue with them not understanding english as an excuse is that the hq is now in America in San Francisco and I also read that the person who started the company was educated in the states too.

I am also bewildered that they won't reply to people's emails.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I think the main problem is they are trying to ignore us who emails them. It is annoying that you know they receive ur email,they also read if but they dont want to reply. I have 2 accounts, one account I email them first, then I use the other account to email them about the shipping date. Guess what? they answer me right away with the second account which I use to email after the first account. i dont think their customer service satisfy me at all,


You're right. Thats the biggest issue for me too. I just want a reply, simple as that. Its not nice feeling like they're avoiding us :/


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Girls Night Out spoiler, from today's email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, memebox.... Tell us we're getting a:t fox cupcakes! Lol in my dreams.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Excuse me, I think we're allowed to be dissapointed  :wacko:  . Each to her own, right. I've spent THOUSANDS of dollars on this company and never sent them an email like this. I've always been happy, no matter what.. But I'm not going to avoid emailing them with my frustrating because every other box has been good. It has nothing to do with this particular box beeing bad. It's against european laws, and I know I'm right to let them now.. What bothers me the most is knowing they've recieved all my mails, and just overlooked each and everyone of them. And to hear I'm not alone in this, that's not ok either.


Oh, thats another matter  if you feel you are being intentionally  blatantly ignored, Forgive me if I misunderstood,


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 29, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Oh, thats another matter  if you feel you are being intentionally  blatantly ignored, Excuse me  and forgive me if I misunderstood, I thought the only complaint was on wait response time and Im sure they are swamped cause they literally grew beyond expectations.
> 
> So please dont be  mad at me, and feel free to inform them what  waxing means  if they didnt include waxing materials. I dont personaly  know how I can help,and I didnt join to get into a argument, I honestly dont know what I can do cause Im a American and dont know European laws,  I guess I would  demand the appropiate product  or a request for return and refund  stating that the  word "waxing"  was mis represented.


No worries at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think we just misunderstood eachother. It's been 20 days since I first emailed. And ever since sent multiple new emails trying to get a reply. That's why it's really bothering too me. It's like they're doing it on purpose. They've replied on my other account, so I know they've must've recieved the other ones aswell. So yes, i do feel they're avoiding me plain and simple.

With waxing I mean products you use to wax. Like hot wax, wax strips, facial waxing strips etc. When I wax I'm hair-free for almost 3 weeks. That's why I love waxing instead of shaving for instance. It saves alot of time. So I expected it to have some items to do a proper at-home wax, like the description said it would. i don't need my money back, I just want a reply, an excuse and some points to make up for it. Just want them to know they've done a mistake. That's all I want really   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I missed the honey box again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was asleep when they restocked it.  I guess honey and I just aren't meant to be.  I just got home and read the posts.  Happy for everyone that was able to buy it.  Enjoy ladies.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No worries at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think we just misunderstood eachother. It's been 20 days since I first emailed. And ever since sent multiple new emails trying to get a reply. That's why it's really bothering too me. It's like they're doing it on purpose. They've replied on my other account, so I know they've must've recieved the other ones aswell. So yes, i do feel they're avoiding me plain and simple.
> 
> With waxing I mean products you use to wax. Like hot wax, wax strips, facial waxing strips etc. When I wax I'm hair-free for almost 3 weeks. That's why I love waxing instead of shaving for instance. It saves alot of time. So I expected it to have some items to do a proper at-home wax, like the description said it would. i don't need my money back, I just want a reply, an excuse and some points to make up for it. Just want them to know they've done a mistake. That's all I want really   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, 20 days thats too long !  I chastise myself for being out of the loop here on MUT . I was thinking 5 days for some reason, For American companies its pretty much standard for 24-48 hour response time, so that 20 days is not right and must be painful and hurt to be ignored, Id be mad too.

I hope it works out for you, I better get off the net a little so I dont do more embarassing foot in mouth  assumptions. Ive been kinda sick and tired recovering from a bad sinus infection  , so my responses leave much to be desired.   lol,   My mind is all over the place cause Ive been getting such severe headaches.

You are from Norway? My father is Norwegian, Mother Korean, So Im really half half, My husband is Norwegian, Our kids have the most beautiful Norwegian eyelashes, so long and thick.

If I waited 20 days, I would be concerned,  I got a American company cosmetics  box that is new but they represented my  box, I was supposed to get this certain facial cleanser but they tossed in a old product from older box to replace it, so I never got what everyone else got, They didnt have heart to tell me they ran out of stock, and they never apologized, so I know how it feels,


----------



## theori3 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a question for those in the U.S. who've had Memeboxes delivered by USPS--have you ever had a box go missing, and if so, did it ever turn up? One other question--if it never showed up, was Memebox able to help you in any way?

According to the tracking info, my Cacao box was delivered yesterday afternoon. However, it was never delivered. I saw the mailman on the street and went out to check right after he pulled away, so I know it wasn't stolen. I was hoping it would turn up today, but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called my local post office, and they could not find the package there. I'm still hoping for a miracle, but I have a bad feeling that the mailman delivered it to the wrong address, and the people at that address decided to keep the package rather than trying to get it to me (I'm guessing it's someone on my street too, as the tracking info says it was delivered about 15 minutes before another package of mine that day). I contacted Memebox, but I'm guessing there's nothing they'll be able/willing to do.

Thanks for reading my sad ramblings!


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I have a question for those in the U.S. who've had Memeboxes delivered by USPS--have you ever had a box go missing, and if so, did it ever turn up? One other question--if it never showed up, was Memebox able to help you in any way?
> 
> According to the tracking info, my Cacao box was delivered yesterday afternoon. However, it was never delivered. I saw the mailman on the street and went out to check right after he pulled away, so I know it wasn't stolen. I was hoping it would turn up today, but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called my local post office, and they could not find the package there. I'm still hoping for a miracle, but I have a bad feeling that the mailman delivered it to the wrong address, and the people at that address decided to keep the package rather than trying to get it to me (I'm guessing it's someone on my street too, as the tracking info says it was delivered about 15 minutes before another package of mine that day). I contacted Memebox, but I'm guessing there's nothing they'll be able/willing to do.
> 
> Thanks for reading my sad ramblings!


I  got my cocoa box, and it came in a bright pink sealed bubble envelope, the postman should remember where he delivered it, cause its very bright and pink.      Oh , this is so sad ! ,He has to remember handling it, if he doesnt confess, hes trying to protect his butt,

Keep your hopes up cause this happened to me once before, and it turned out it was still in their truck and it came the next day.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I have a question for those in the U.S. who've had Memeboxes delivered by USPS--have you ever had a box go missing, and if so, did it ever turn up? One other question--if it never showed up, was Memebox able to help you in any way?
> 
> According to the tracking info, my Cacao box was delivered yesterday afternoon. However, it was never delivered. I saw the mailman on the street and went out to check right after he pulled away, so I know it wasn't stolen. I was hoping it would turn up today, but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called my local post office, and they could not find the package there. I'm still hoping for a miracle, but I have a bad feeling that the mailman delivered it to the wrong address, and the people at that address decided to keep the package rather than trying to get it to me (I'm guessing it's someone on my street too, as the tracking info says it was delivered about 15 minutes before another package of mine that day). I contacted Memebox, but I'm guessing there's nothing they'll be able/willing to do.
> 
> Thanks for reading my sad ramblings!


That's terrible. The first thing I would do is contact the post office (if your package was transferred to the USPS and not sent express mail from DHL ). The post office has surprisingly decent customer service and follow up. They have helped me in the past. (not with Memebox but with another box)


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

@ - are you pinkiegirl?  if so, glad to see you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 29, 2014)

Got my pre-ship info for the Cleansing Kit, but not My Cute Wishlist... they're supposed to ship on the same day. Hopefully everything goes smoothly! Also really really hoping they upgrade my shipping for the two boxes even though I couldn't order the bundle.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 29, 2014)

I know someone mentioned it earlier, but holy crap those nose strips in the cacao box are AMAZING! Not only do they smell like chocolatey goodness, but they work about 100x better than the pore strips in the US. I have huge pores on my nose and even with daily clarisonic use, these strips pulled out more gunk than I'd like to admit LOL. Loving those!

Also, I am so overly excited for My Cute Wishlist that I'm terrified it's going to be a letdown. I think I'm praying for the a:t fox cupcake so bad that I will just cry if it's not in there LOL Maybe I should just suck it up and buy one already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jul 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's terrible. The first thing I would do is contact the post office (if your package was transferred to the USPS and not sent express mail from DHL ). The post office has surprisingly decent customer service and follow up. They have helped me in the past. (not with Memebox but with another box)


I initially called the main USPS number, but was on hold for a while so decided to give my local post office a try. If the box doesn't show up tomorrow, I'll call USPS again. The tracking was a bit odd anyways--it went straight from saying it departed the USPS office in Phoenix to being delivered to me in Tucson--usually it updates as arriving in Tucson, and then being out for delivery, so maybe something weird happened with the scanning and it's still in Phoenix or something. However, I'm thinking if it was delivered to the wrong house and the person there put it back out to be picked up again, it would only have been picked up today, so it might still be delivered later this week. That's what I'm hoping, at least!


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I have a question for those in the U.S. who've had Memeboxes delivered by USPS--have you ever had a box go missing, and if so, did it ever turn up? One other question--if it never showed up, was Memebox able to help you in any way?
> 
> According to the tracking info, my Cacao box was delivered yesterday afternoon. However, it was never delivered. I saw the mailman on the street and went out to check right after he pulled away, so I know it wasn't stolen. I was hoping it would turn up today, but no such luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called my local post office, and they could not find the package there. I'm still hoping for a miracle, but I have a bad feeling that the mailman delivered it to the wrong address, and the people at that address decided to keep the package rather than trying to get it to me (I'm guessing it's someone on my street too, as the tracking info says it was delivered about 15 minutes before another package of mine that day). I contacted Memebox, but I'm guessing there's nothing they'll be able/willing to do.
> 
> Thanks for reading my sad ramblings!


Hello, 
My very first box was sent by USPS.. and I believe it was luckybox #1..my tracking was literally ridiculous! It went from entering the states in N.Y. to being about a 15 minute drive from me. Then it went back to the sorting center in my city and this is when it raised a red flag for me.. it was in the sorting center for DAYS.. I kept calling different usps offices in the area that the box had passed through.. eventually, I had to contact USPS support center and they had to open a case for me..then got a run around basically and spoke with several different people and one person said that my address was wrong and many people said different things..then I had to open up ANOTHER case since it still wasn't resolved.. I getting mad... finally... after about a month and a half, someone finally called me back saying it got shipped back to Korea... I IMMEDIATELY contacted memebox and at first they didn't reply but I was so mad at usps that it kind of carried over to my email to memebox and I threatened that if they didn't do something to help me.. then I'd dispute it via PayPal and they emailed back saying they shipped out a new luckybox #1 for me vIa dhl. ..

That has been the only time USPS has let me down with memeboxes and I have been ordering since march. Keep in mind that this was my first memebox so it made me EXTRA antsy and angry haha

I do hope your box turns up and let me know what happens!! I hope I have helped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ps. When I called the support center, it was first thing in the morning (around 6am pst) so I barely had to wait.. as for calling the local usps stores, I called then they opened around 7-730am pst.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, I received this email on the Fermented 2 box
> 
> Does this mean that pore 3 is also delayed?  I will have to email them - sigh.


So, I have never received an email about a delay or tracking for my fermented box- what does this mean? It seems like they are doing different things with different customers- did anyone else hear NOTHING about their fermented box?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 29, 2014)

wait what was the email spoiler for my cute wishlist? i didn't see anything.. but i am new so i might  not be looking in the right place.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 29, 2014)

@@gypsiemagic There isn't a spoiler for Cute box yet.

Everyone is just anxiously waiting for one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The email spoiler was for Girls Night Out.

What boxes are you waiting for?


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jul 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did i succeed to add the photo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your beautiful baby!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Jul 29, 2014)

I also got the preshipping email for the Cute box.  I was really disappointed it wasn't a spoiler but very relived that it wasn't a notice about a problem with a product or delay. I'm so excited for that box.


----------



## theori3 (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> My very first box was sent by USPS.. and I believe it was luckybox #1..my tracking was literally ridiculous! It went from entering the states in N.Y. to being about a 15 minute drive from me. Then it went back to the sorting center in my city and this is when it raised a red flag for me.. it was in the sorting center for DAYS.. I kept calling different usps offices in the area that the box had passed through.. eventually, I had to contact USPS support center and they had to open a case for me..then got a run around basically and spoke with several different people and one person said that my address was wrong and many people said different things..then I had to open up ANOTHER case since it still wasn't resolved.. I getting mad... finally... after about a month and a half, someone finally called me back saying it got shipped back to Korea... I IMMEDIATELY contacted memebox and at first they didn't reply but I was so mad at usps that it kind of carried over to my email to memebox and I threatened that if they didn't do something to help me.. then I'd dispute it via PayPal and they emailed back saying they shipped out a new luckybox #1 for me vIa dhl. ..
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info--it makes me feel better to hear that Memebox helped you out! This was going to be my second box to arrive, and I've got 11 more coming, so I hope I can get it resolved and have no more problems with USPS!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

Whole Grain 2 was just released and is up on the Meme website!

(Didn't get an email about it yet, just happened to see it on the site)


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a pink diary one that lists all the products in it.. kinda meh about it. The whole grain is tempting..


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> There's a pink diary one that lists all the products in it.. kinda meh about it. The whole grain is tempting..


Agree about the Pink Diary. It's not an exciting collaboration box at all.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jul 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> There's a pink diary one that lists all the products in it.. kinda meh about it. The whole grain is tempting..


I totally agree - nothing interesting for me in the pink diary box. I loved the first whole grain box, though, so I may be tempted to get it when the payday comes (Friday) and there's nothing else for me to buy.


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

maii said:


> Argh, missed out on the Diet Box!
> 
> That's what I get for holding out for points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It has been restocked @@maii !!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know someone mentioned it earlier, but holy crap those nose strips in the cacao box are AMAZING! Not only do they smell like chocolatey goodness, but they work about 100x better than the pore strips in the US. I have huge pores on my nose and even with daily clarisonic use, these strips pulled out more gunk than I'd like to admit LOL. Loving those!
> 
> Also, I am so overly excited for My Cute Wishlist that I'm terrified it's going to be a letdown. I think I'm praying for the a:t fox cupcake so bad that I will just cry if it's not in there LOL Maybe I should just suck it up and buy one already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG right?? They are kinda incredible. I am already hunting down the best place to buy another box of them.


----------



## maii (Jul 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> It has been restocked @@maii !!


Rushed over to memebox site and snagged it! Thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Jul 30, 2014)

With the new collaboration box, memebox have added a whole new category to the site - looks like this will be a regular thing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

maii said:


> With the new collaboration box, memebox have added a whole new category to the site - looks like this will be a regular thing.


I have never heard of this popular blog - My Pink Diary!!  lol

The only thing there that interests me is the brown sugar scrub, which I HOPE we get in our scrub box.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if I should be concerned that I got the pre-ship email for one box but not the other, although they're both supposed to ship on the same date? Thinking of sending them an email, but maybe I should just chill out.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Does anyone know if I should be concerned that I got the pre-ship email for one box but not the other, although they're both supposed to ship on the same date? Thinking of sending them an email, but maybe I should just chill out.


I haven't gotten pre-ship emails for a couple of boxes going out this friday.  Either it will ship or not - I don't worry about it until after it is supposed to ship out.


----------



## yunii (Jul 30, 2014)

Anyone getting the whole gain 2 box?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Oh, 20 days thats too long !  I chastise myself for being out of the loop here on MUT . I was thinking 5 days for some reason, For American companies its pretty much standard for 24-48 hour response time, so that 20 days is not right and must be painful and hurt to be ignored, Id be mad too.
> 
> I hope it works out for you, I better get off the net a little so I dont do more embarassing foot in mouth  assumptions. Ive been kinda sick and tired recovering from a bad sinus infection  , so my responses leave much to be desired.   lol,   My mind is all over the place cause Ive been getting such severe headaches.
> 
> ...


Don't you worry, everything is fine, nothing to worry about!! Hope your headaches gets better. I've been having some lately too, and it's not good at all. Try beeing in a dark or quiet room, it works for me sometimes

Yes, standard for most companys here too is 24-48 hours. So to wait 20 days in demoralizing and makeing me feel non-worth as a customer. It's pretty hurtful indeed.. 

Yea, Im from Norway! That's so funny to hear. I think koreans are so pretty, so you're lucky to be half korean too. 

That's not cool. If something is out of stock I think you had the right to know!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> Anyone getting the whole gain 2 box?


If they do not release anything else interesting by the time my 15 points are set to expire, I will get it.  Oh, who am I kidding - I will most likely get it.  lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

I might not. After milk or choc 2 box


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm just waiting for more points or coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm just waiting for more points or coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. Want the whole grain and scrub box. But wont be buying until some good codes/points or a great deal comes along!!


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If they do not release anything else interesting by the time my 15 points are set to expire, I will get it.  Oh, who am I kidding - I will most likely get it.  lol


I was on the same boat as you, hehe. But I ended up getting the tea box just now. I wanted the pore 3 and grain box but thought tea with antioxidants would be better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

The Pink Diary looks like they threw a bunch of stuff in it from the shop that wasn't selling..


----------



## yunii (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have never heard of this popular blog - My Pink Diary!!  lol
> 
> The only thing there that interests me is the brown sugar scrub, which I HOPE we get in our scrub box.


I feel the same, the only thing that interest me in that Pink Diary box is the sugar scrub. Rest are just boring.. specially with no promo code or discount.


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 30, 2014)

Not really impressed by the Pink Diary box...it doesn't seem that well curated and I have no idea who that blogger is, haha. I was hoping for some VIP discounts with the new releases. Nothing's catching my eye so far so hopefully something good comes out before my 15 points expires :S


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Waiting for points and codes as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Not really impressed by the Pink Diary box...it doesn't seem that well curated and *I have no idea who that blogger is, haha*. I was hoping for some VIP discounts with the new releases. Nothing's catching my eye so far so hopefully something good comes out before my 15 points expires :S


thank goodness I wasn't the only one!!  She has a very pretty blog, very nice photos - I do not see one memebox review there, however.

Her style of grouping items with objects like flowers, etc are very similar to how memebox does their groupings in the unboxing photos (re minibox 3)

At any rate, her photos reminded me I need a light box.   So, I purchased a cheapo one online and hopefully my photos will look a bit better!  lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

I like her blog alot, however those items doesnt look like something she'd pick..


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

So, I was just looking at the Memebox Instagram and noticed that this was posted yesterday. It mentions My Cute Wishlist, but I'm not sure it's an actual spoiler (sorry, I can't post the pic, so this is just the caption):



Spoiler



"Meme Organic cotton pads are on Su's wishlist - what are you hoping to find in your My Cute Wishlist box?" - with a pic of the cotton pads.



"What are you hoping to find in your My Cute Wishlist box?" - Um, NOT these, preferably.

What do you think? Is this a spoiler, or is Memebox being random?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

cotton pads - are these facial pads or monthly pads? lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So, I was just looking at the Memebox Instagram and noticed that this was posted yesterday. It mentions My Cute Wishlist, but I'm not sure it's an actual spoiler (sorry, I can't post the pic, so this is just the caption):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope its Memebox being random


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't want them. I get them on offer at the pharmacy and I love that type. I don't think they are cute.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> cotton pads - are these facial pads or monthly pads? lol


It's hard to see in the pic, but they look like facial pads.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> It's hard to see in the pic, but they look like facial pads.


Facial, they were in a nakedbox


----------



## daynpitseleh (Jul 30, 2014)

I also got the darkest powder in the Color Burst 2 box. What baffles me (besides the fact that Color Burst 2 had an almost complete lack of color) was that we received foundation and an option for the powder in two completely different shades. If the foundation works for someone (ie me) and they got #33 (ie me) that's one product guaranteed you can't use.

After being completely disappointed by Color Burst 2, all I have left coming is Cute Wishlist 1 and 2. If we get those facial pads.... grrrr.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

daynpitseleh said:


> I also got the darkest powder in the Color Burst 2 box. What baffles me (besides the fact that Color Burst 2 had an almost complete lack of color) was that we received foundation and an option for the powder in two completely different shades. If the foundation works for someone (ie me) and they got #33 (ie me) that's one product guaranteed you can't use.
> 
> After being completely disappointed by Color Burst 2, all I have left coming is Cute Wishlist 1 and 2. If we get those facial pads.... grrrr.


Yea, there was NO color in that box... I got all neutrals.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

I searched her blog and there's like, nothing on it? Maybe its not the right one.

Anyone order the Whole Grain box #2?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I searched her blog and there's like, nothing on it? Maybe its not the right one.


Then it's not the right one. Her blog has alot on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I searched her blog and there's like, nothing on it? Maybe its not the right one.
> 
> Anyone order the oriental medicine box #2?


There is a oriental medicine box #2? I cannot find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is a whole grains #2....


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There is a oriental medicine box #2? I cannot find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is a whole grains #2....


I meant whole grain 2 lol - I don't even remember typing oriental medicine. weird.


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There is a oriental medicine box #2? I cannot find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is a whole grains #2....


Yes, me too! I would love to have that! Loved the first one.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

woo hoo!! i am getting my bubble pop box today!!!


----------



## EmiB (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there a limit of how many codes we can use in one month. I was trying to use the same code from a blogger to make a purchase today that I used previously and didn't let me use it. Then I try another code from different blogger that I haven't used previously and the same thing. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Is there a limit of how many codes we can use in one month. I was trying to use the same code from a blogger to make a purchase today that I used previously and didn't let me use it. Then I try another code from different blogger that I haven't used previously and the same thing. Anyone else having the same issue?


Yes, they limit blogger codes to one use per month; even if you have 20 different blogger codes, you can only use one of them once in a single month (per account).


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes, they limit blogger codes to one use per month; even if you have 20 different blogger codes, you can only use one of them once in a single month (per account).


that policy is the most stupid thing I have ever heard!!  It isn't like those codes are a lot - just 3 or 5 dollars.


----------



## had706 (Jul 30, 2014)

I need to decide what to buy soon before my 15 VIP points expire but nothing is speaking to me at the moment. I really don't need to order anything as I have received 11 boxes and have 8 on the way but I refuse to let those points expire!! Lol


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 30, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> OMG right?? They are kinda incredible. I am already hunting down the best place to buy another box of them.


I stopped buying the biore pore strips cause they stopped working, I bought three more  over  the years just to check what  went wrong and   if they improved their formula, When they first came out two decades ago, they worked so well ! but not anymore,  its like their glue was weak.

Usher in The Cocoa Purederm nose strips from Memebox, Holy Cow !  they worked so well ! I cant never run out,  they are the best working pore strips I have ever used,  period ! IM SO LOVING THIS COCOA BOX !!!!! I wish I bought four  of them. I will cry when I run out, But I will go searching to buy more as thats their mission after  all. Good stuff.


----------



## EmiB (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes, they limit blogger codes to one use per month; even if you have 20 different blogger codes, you can only use one of them once in a single month (per account).


I guess I will limit my purchases as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Theblondeangel said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you worry, everything is fine, nothing to worry about!! Hope your headaches gets better. I've been having some lately too, and it's not good at all. Try beeing in a dark or quiet room, it works for me sometimes
> ...


((((HUGS))))  hope it works  out,they need to be more  on top of their customers !.  And you can rejoin the Memefun.   They need to know  their success is cause of us !.  Yay,  my  headache is  better today. and Im treating myself to a cocoa  mask, ((((HAPPY DANCES))))

Im going to be on a huge hunt where I can re- buy all this chocolate  product, the face cleansing chocolate  mousse...,  heavenly...


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that policy is the most stupid thing I have ever heard!!  It isn't like those codes are a lot - just 3 or 5 dollars.


I know, right?! I keep testing it to make sure that's still the case, but no luck!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I know, right?! I keep testing it to make sure that's still the case, but no luck!


They are missing out on a lot of sales because of this, imho


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They are missing out on a lot of sales because of this, imho


Yup.  I'm sitting on about 5-6 boxes right now that I won't buy unless I have points or a code!


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> I stopped buying the biore pore strips cause they stopped working, I bought three more  over  the years just to check what  went wrong and   if they improved their formula, When they first came out two decades ago, they worked so well ! but not anymore,  its like their glue was weak.
> 
> Usher in The Cocoa Purederm nose strips from Memebox, Holy Cow !  they worked so well ! I cant never run out,  they are the best working pore strips I have ever used,  period ! IM SO LOVING THIS COCOA BOX !!!!! I wish I bought four  of them. I will cry when I run out, But I will go searching to buy more as thats their mission after  all. Good stuff.


let me know if any of you ladies find where to buy!!! 

i am currently trying to use up my biore ones i had bought as well.. they really don't work as well anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

has anyone tried the aloe pore strips from the aloe box?? I know they are from the same company. are they just as good?? I have the aloe but not the cacao ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yup.  I'm sitting on about 5-6 boxes right now that I won't buy unless I have points or a code!


When I am buying multiple boxes in one order, I uses the 10% code, much better deal than the $3-5 off codes.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> When I am buying multiple boxes in one order, I uses the 10% code, much better deal than the $3-5 off codes.


Yeah, I've done that when buying bundles, but the 10% code would only be $3 off per box for the single boxes ($29.99 each incl. shipping), so I'd rather wait until I have some points or a $5 code to get a better deal on the single boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> let me know if any of you ladies find where to buy!!!
> 
> i am currently trying to use up my biore ones i had bought as well.. they really don't work as well anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> has anyone tried the aloe pore strips from the aloe box?? I know they are from the same company. are they just as good?? I have the aloe but not the cacao ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


amazon carries both of them

here are the chocolate

http://www.amazon.com/Purederm-Botanical-Choice-Nose-Strips/dp/B00EZ6TMHM


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm so glad it's almost August so we can get the new round of $5 off codes to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've also got three boxes sitting in carts waiting for the new months codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yup.  I'm sitting on about 5-6 boxes right now that I won't buy unless I have points or a code!


Me too!!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Is there a limit of how many codes we can use in one month. I was trying to use the same code from a blogger to make a purchase today that I used previously and didn't let me use it. Then I try another code from different blogger that I haven't used previously and the same thing. Anyone else having the same issue?


1 $3 and 1 $5


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yeah, I've done that when buying bundles, but the 10% code would only be $3 off per box for the single boxes ($29.99 each incl. shipping), so I'd rather wait until I have some points or a $5 code to get a better deal on the single boxes.


There's a 10% code for single boxes? I thought there was the 10% code only for $100 or more purchases?


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> There's a 10% code for single boxes? I thought there was the 10% code only for $100 or more purchases?


No, I mean that if I order a bunch of single boxes, that's $3 off per box at most, so I'd rather just order them as singles whenever I can use another $5 code.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> amazon carries both of them
> 
> here are the chocolate
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Purederm-Botanical-Choice-Nose-Strips/dp/B00EZ6TMHM


ahhhhh thank you! *forever grateful! 

aww they're so expensive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol

oooo ebay has them as well! and free shipping!


----------



## yunii (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> No, I mean that if I order a bunch of single boxes, that's $3 off per box at most, so I'd rather just order them as singles whenever I can use another $5 code.


Hehe, i justify buying more boxes by telling myself that the 10% off $100 plus with $5 off $100 plus is better than buying 1 box at a time.


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

I just remembered I dreamed last night they stocked colorboxes in red, blue, and pink. My first memedream! LOL!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> Hehe, i justify buying more boxes by telling myself that the 10% off $100 plus with $5 off $100 plus is better than buying 1 box at a time.


Well, I've definitely justified buying more value sets that way!  I guess it's easier for me to justify using the 10% on the value sets, because that saves me more than $5 per set, especially when the value sets already save me $6.99 with only one shipping charge, and they usually include a $3-6 discount on the set anyway.  That's the cheapest I'd ever be able to get those boxes (unless theres another $15 code!), so yeah, then I'd definitely order $100+ and use the 10%!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> ahhhhh thank you! *forever grateful!
> 
> aww they're so expensive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol
> 
> oooo ebay has them as well! and free shipping!


when I looked on ebay last, they didn't have it - so I am glad they are there.  if these are shipping from Korea, it will take a while.


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

I've bought purederm of this seller before, and here is link for the nose strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Pack-6-Sheet-PUREDERM-Nose-Pore-Strips-Cleansing-BLACKHEAD-REMOVAL-6-Type-/281140579452?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;var=&amp;hash=item417548cc7c


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


20's. I always see poeple say "I don't need wrinkle cream" or something similar. You do not want to wait until you need it.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


20s!!!


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

@@Queenofstars, &amp; @@princesskelly, ok thanks! So the things from the anti-aging should be fine for 20s ppl, right?


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've bought purederm of this seller before, and here is link for the nose strips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Pack-6-Sheet-PUREDERM-Nose-Pore-Strips-Cleansing-BLACKHEAD-REMOVAL-6-Type-/281140579452?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;var=&amp;hash=item417548cc7c


Oh wow, thank you !!!! Its my fave item, along with the Vitamin Dessert  cleanser in coconut cacao  which I cant find anywhere,  maybe you ladies can help out..You gals are  so  good. I dont care  for the lip scrub, but the Magic  cream soap  Vitamin dessert  is now my cleanser of choice


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


Definitely start in your 20's!  At around 25, your body slows down the production of collagen.  The production of hyaluronic acid (a moisturizer in your skin that keeps it plump) also slows down considerably at that age so a moisturizer is also a must.  Getting a product with Retinol in it would be best since it's scientifically proven to work at keeping away wrinkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Queenofstars, &amp; @@princesskelly, ok thanks! So the things from the anti-aging should be fine for 20s ppl, right?


yes!! i am 25 now and am using anti aging stuff already! =]


----------



## yunii (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


Start early. You always wants to look younger than your age.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Oh wow, thank you !!!! Its my fave item, along with the Vitamin Dessert  cleanser in coconut cacao  which I cant find anywhere,  maybe you ladies can help out..You gals are  so  good. I dont care  for the lip scrub, but the Magic  cream soap  Vitamin dessert  is now my cleanser of choice


No problem!! ^^ Im going to check arround for it myself. Pretty sure atleast g-market has it, but they're shipping is so high, so hopefully I'll find it somewhere else. Absolutely loved the cleanser too, fav product in the box.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> Oh wow, thank you !!!! Its my fave item, along with the Vitamin Dessert  cleanser in coconut cacao  which I cant find anywhere,  maybe you ladies can help out..You gals are  so  good. I dont care  for the lip scrub, but the Magic  cream soap  Vitamin dessert  is now my cleanser of choice


I did a lot of research and this was the only place I found that item currently.

http://evasmall.co.kr/product/detail.html?product_no=126&amp;cate_no=210&amp;display_group=1

however, I've noticed that memebox is starting to carry the eva's line, so perhaps this will be one of the items in the future.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question to all: At what age do  you think it's good to start using anti-aging or anti-wrinkle skin care? 20s or 30s? Thanks!


The best advice that I was given by my dermatologist is that you can start prevention methods in your early 20's such as using high in vitamins moisturisers and basics such as suncream etc. Whilst starting to use anti ageing moisturisers at 23/24. Not sure how accurate this is, but seems to make sense. Its a lot harder to improve appearance of wrinkles than prevent them.


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Definitely start in your 20's!  At around 25, your body slows down the production of collagen.  The production of hyaluronic acid (a moisturizer in your skin that keeps it plump) also slows down considerably at that age so a moisturizer is also a must.  Getting a product with Retinol in it would be best since it's scientifically proven to work at keeping away wrinkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks! Any recommendations of products that has retinol? i dont know too much about it.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> thanks! Any recommendations of products that has retinol? i dont know too much about it.


Erm depends on where you're located, in Uk we have La roche posay anti wrinkle retinol solution also indeed labs retinol refacer. Which are considered affordable but effective. I know a lot of people who rave about those two products.


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Erm depends on where you're located, in Uk we have La roche posay anti wrinkle retinol solution also indeed labs retinol refacer. Which are considered affordable but effective. I know a lot of people who rave about those two products.


Thanks. I'm in Canada but I'm pretty sure we have that brand. I wonder if any memebox products have that ingredient. I've never really looked and I got so many boxes from them! lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> thanks! Any recommendations of products that has retinol? i dont know too much about it.


For affordable, I recommend Paula's Choice.  The website also has a really great product rating system for other brands... let me find the link... http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/brands/ It's not all encompassing, of course but depending on what's available in your area,you can get some of these at a drugstore.  I use a Neutrogena retinol product, I can't remember the name but its for nighttime. 

It doesn't have to be expensive to be effective.

I wish Memebox sent ingredient lists because I would love to know if I had any moisturizers with retinol from them!


----------



## amidea (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> ahhhhh thank you! *forever grateful!
> 
> aww they're so expensive...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol
> 
> oooo ebay has them as well! and free shipping!


hooray!  i just bought a 3 pack (18 strips) of the green tea ones for $5 total.  hoping they work as well as the cacao ones!


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> For affordable, I recommend Paula's Choice.  The website also has a really great product rating system for other brands... let me find the link... http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/brands/ It's not all encompassing, of course but depending on what's available in your area,you can get some of these at a drugstore.  I use a Neutrogena retinol product, I can't remember the name but its for nighttime.
> 
> It doesn't have to be expensive to be effective.
> 
> I wish Memebox sent ingredient lists because I would love to know if I had any moisturizers with retinol from them!


Thank you so much and everyone that replied me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will look into this for sure!


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 30, 2014)

Any suggestions on how often to use the nose strips? Used a cacao one last night and holy crap it worked so well. I used to use them all the time in high school, like daily, because I liked the feel of them, but that was...well, like 15 years ago, so I probably don't need to use them every day now. Heh.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Any suggestions on how often to use the nose strips? Used a cacao one last night and holy crap it worked so well. I used to use them all the time in high school, like daily, because I liked the feel of them, but that was...well, like 15 years ago, so I probably don't need to use them every day now. Heh.


I was actually just researching how often is safe to use pore strips. One website says weekly, and another says monthly, but the general consensus is that using them too frequently can actually irritate your skin. You're lifting skin cells up with all the pore gunk, and you want to give yourself some time to heal.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> hooray!  i just bought a 3 pack (18 strips) of the green tea ones for $5 total.  hoping they work as well as the cacao ones!


whoa! $5 total?! which seller did you use??? I can only find single boxes!!


----------



## amidea (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> whoa! $5 total?! which seller did you use??? I can only find single boxes!!


yup!

i got these 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221496416457

unrelated, can we post spoilers here or in the spoiler threads only?  

spoilers for brightening:



Spoiler









and cleansing: 



Spoiler








i kinda want the cleansing one, but only bought brightening, of course!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

Excited for the Cleansing Kit spoiler; it looks really fun!


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

I desperately wanted a cleansing box so love spoiler.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup!
> 
> i got these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


you are so awesome! i will be buying these too!! such a steal!!! thanks so much!!!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 30, 2014)

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the masks and things that were just put on sale, are _actually_ on sale - not just marked up and slashed. Nice job, Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Jul 30, 2014)

I am in trouble - Memebox had sent me the Scent bundle without the Baby Powder box and the Colour bundle without the blue box. It took me 10 days or so of constant email exchanges to get a replacement package sent out. The replacement arrived with only the Blue box, but NO Baby powder box.

Also, the Blue box has the blue lipstick broken and I cannot even get it out of the tube.

So I took pictures of everything including the opened external box and emailed them again. When I didn't hear back after days, I threw away the external box. Today they've written back asking for a photo of the external box by itself and the label. I cannot take pictures of those, obviously, since trash collection has already happened.

I've ordered 55 boxes so far and I'm ready to weep with frustration here. They're really good but when things do go wrong, they remain unaddressed forever. Is there some contact for Memebox apart from the [email protected] email ID and the affiliate one? I want to tell these people that, having ordered 55 boxes and reviewed many of them on my blog and sent many customers across, I am not out to con them, and to tell them to please send me the Baby Powder box and an unbroken blue lipstick.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

@BeautyJunction  I don't know what to tell you.  I never got a resolution with the herbal box and I just gave up in sheer frustration.

You should show them your affiliate report, your ordering history and ask them if they honestly think you are trying to cheat them out of a "free product".  Obviously, if you have purchased so many boxes from them, you aren't looking for a handout and they should not treat you like this.

I would respond back and state - that you have sent the pictures of the box and due to their lack of timely response, you have thrown out the external packaging.    Resend the photos you do have to them again.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup!
> 
> i got these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


lol okay, i bought the nose strips and these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=221445203309&amp;ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160

they're so cute!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup!
> 
> i got these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!! They look "OK"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the Dewytree black masks?

Or the other Dewytree masks?

I am thinking of picking up some on the site, now that they are on sale.


----------



## catyz (Jul 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried any of the Dewytree black masks?
> 
> Or the other Dewytree masks?
> 
> I am thinking of picking up some on the site, now that they are on sale.


yes, the tea tree ones are terrific! I want to buy them but cant..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

Memebox should offer free shipping on sale items like this.. I would buy so much stuff! I just can't justify it as a "sale" when their shipping cost is so much.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup!
> 
> i got these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Ohhh thank you!! I think I'm going to get Nose + Chin combo pack for $5.89!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> Memebox should offer free shipping on sale items like this.. I would buy so much stuff! I just can't justify it as a "sale" when their shipping cost is so much.


if you purchase 70.00, use freeshipping promo code - this isn't an affiliate code.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> lol okay, i bought the nose strips and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=221445203309&amp;ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> they're so cute!!


rachel, I remember those from years ago!!


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 30, 2014)

Haha I'm no longer a VIP for Memebox...since I'm poor and haven't bough new boxes in a while lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Haha I'm no longer a VIP for Memebox...since I'm poor and haven't bough new boxes in a while lol


How do you know?


----------



## theori3 (Jul 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> yup!
> 
> i got these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, I picked up the nose + the t-zone ones!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Debating weather or not to buy



Sale 
DEWYTREE
Premium Syn-ake Black Mask [5ea] for 8$

or 



Sale 
YET
Don't Worry Mask Sheet Set for 7$

They seriously going to charge me 16$ to ship 10 sheet masks? lol ummm, no.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If they do not release anything else interesting by the time my 15 points are set to expire, I will get it.  Oh, who am I kidding - I will most likely get it.  lol


I feel like NOTHING has really interested me lately. What's up with THAT? And even though I liked Whole Grain I didn't love it. I would rather buy another Aloe box. By the way, tried the mask the other night from that box and it was amazing! Nose strip was just okay but I really don't have issues in that department so I'm probably not the best person to give a review. But sheet mask I would most definitely buy by the dozen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Haha I'm no longer a VIP for Memebox...since I'm poor and haven't bough new boxes in a while lol


LOL, Ill be a non VIP soon


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> LOL, Ill be a non VIP soon


Think I will too. Havent bought since omg and cute bundle...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Think I will too. Havent bought since omg and cute bundle...


Same. I just used my last of my points to get the Dewy Tree Snayke Black sheet masks (5) for 8$ and free shipping (codes) for free. Kind of getting bored...

New codes and more points would probably make me want to buy more boxes lol. But since I only had a few points left, and an affiliate $5 off code that's it.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> How do you know?


Whenever they release a new box as VIPs we are sent an email before 12 noon, about some bucks off new arrivals. Today they released the whole grain box, and I didn't get crap until after 12 noon, which is when they release the boxes to NON VIPs...Sad lol oh well I got a toddler to send to school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

@@Yingtaobang I didn't either and have bought lots in last few weeks. No one got VIP message this time to my knowledge. Made four orders this month with some bundles in there too.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> Whenever they release a new box as VIPs we are sent an email before 12 noon, about some bucks off new arrivals. Today they released the whole grain box, and I didn't get crap until after 12 noon, which is when they release the boxes to new VIPs...
> 
> Sad lol oh well I got a toddler to send to school  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never seen the Whole Grain #2 in the VIP section, nor did I see it on sale.


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm going through withdrawals then lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

I've literally been sitting beside a big box that I got in the mail from Memebox, and I still have not opened it, I received it 3 hours ago lol. Not sure what's inside


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 30, 2014)

The brightening spoiler product is selling on the official brand's website for 28000W here--&gt; http://www.cleosis.com/shop/shopdetail.html?branduid=87647&amp;special=1&amp;GfDT=bGp3Uw%3D%3D

if anyone's interested in more info on the product- the reviews seem to be really good but I can't read Korean haha


----------



## Jane George (Jul 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've literally been sitting beside a big box that I got in the mail from Memebox, and I still have not opened it, I received it 3 hours ago lol. Not sure what's inside


Open it. I wanna see!!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

That Brightening spoiler looks excellent!  Can't wait for that box to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 30, 2014)

tropical fruits scent box is back on the site


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Yingtaobang I didn't either and have bought lots in last few weeks. No one got VIP message this time to my knowledge. Made four orders this month with some bundles in there too.


yes, I am still VIP and I didn't get that email this morning.  I saw it in the new memebox area this am.  If it were VIP,  it wouldn't have been there


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

I wish they would do spoilers for...travelers box &amp; the pomegranate box


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 30, 2014)

omg, so excited, my skin care box came today, it looks awesome with 5 full size products, I will try them all, cant wait for other boxes come


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 30, 2014)

Where's my damn My Cute Wishlist spoiler, memebox!!! Get on it!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> lol okay, i bought the nose strips and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=221445203309&amp;ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> they're so cute!!


I was thinking the same, I want those just because they're adorable and they would also be so cute in girly gift bags.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

Would anyone care to explain this VIP business to me? Is there a monthly box limit or something? Does it happen automatically? Are there any real perks other than knowing about boxes being released before everyone else? If it's some secret club and it's all hush hush I apologize in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Would anyone care to explain this VIP business to me? Is there a monthly box limit or something? Does it happen automatically? Are there any real perks other than knowing about boxes being released before everyone else? If it's some secret club and it's all hush hush I apologize in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You have to have bought 5 boxes in the last three months and it resets each month.  You really just get advance notice of releases, although we did just get $15 Memepoints just for VIPs but I think thats a first.  And anyone can use the VIP link and get the deals even if they aren't VIPs.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

I think you have to purchase 5 boxes within a 3 month period, and it will be reviewed monthly.

So, if you bought 2 boxes in may, 3 boxes in june and 2 boxes in july - you should be vip in august

however, if you don't buy any boxes in august and september, you will lose your vip status.

or at least that is how I think it works.  I just became one.  memebox didn't tell me how it happened, but it did.  And I believe it only actives monthly.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

I just made a big Dewy Tree order!!!!

55 masks for $76 (free shipping)

I am in Mask Heaven.

Collagen Energy Solution Mask [10ea]    425    1    $15.00
Peptide Wrinkle Solution Mask [10ea]    424    1    $15.00
Premium Syn-ake Black Mask [10ea]    423    1    $15.00
Tea Tree Blemish Solution Mask [10ea]    428    1    $8.00
Premium Syn-ake Black Mask [5ea]    989    1    $8.00
Ginseng Nutritious Black Mask [10ea]    422    1    $15.00


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Speaking of masks, how often do you guys use them?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think you have to purchase 5 boxes within a 3 month period, and it will be reviewed monthly.
> 
> So, if you bought 2 boxes in may, 3 boxes in june and 2 boxes in july - you should be vip in august
> 
> ...


So basically 20+ boxes in June/July should cover it?Or it has to three months?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Would anyone care to explain this VIP business to me? Is there a monthly box limit or something? Does it happen automatically? Are there any real perks other than knowing about boxes being released before everyone else? If it's some secret club and it's all hush hush I apologize in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You need to purchase 5 boxes within 3 months. It sounds like you should be a VIP already. If not, then probably in August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically 20+ boxes in June/July should cover it?
> 
> Or it has to three months?


Someone said that the month we are in doesn't count but I don't know how accurate that is.  If you've purchased 20 boxes in the last two months, you should be good.  If it's true about the month we are in not counting then you would have had to get 5 boxes in June. 

If you aren't on the VIP list on Friday, I would email them and ask what's up.

Oh, and I dont know if it matters but in my Email Subscriptions in my Memebox account, it says the I'm subscribed to General Subscription.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically 20+ boxes in June/July should cover it?
> 
> Or it has to three months?


no, that should.  I made VIP in June, and I started in May - lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically 20+ boxes in June/July should cover it?
> 
> Or it has to three months?


Uh yeah. Check your spam folder. You may have gotten VIP emails already.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Speaking of masks, how often do you guys use them?


I am trying to use them every other day.  I purchased a bunch of masks from both yesstyle &amp; beautynetkorea, so I do not need to horde them

I am using the mint collagen one that I got from yesstyle and omg - it feels so good - I keep my masks in the frig and it is so cool and refreshing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Uh yeah. Check your spam folder. You may have gotten VIP emails already.


not unless she was under 5 boxes in June.  If she did more than 4 in June, yes.  Otherwise, this friday she should be vip status


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Speaking of masks, how often do you guys use them?


I go in phases. But on the average 2-3 times a week. No reason why you couldn't use one daily though.


----------



## amidea (Jul 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> lol okay, i bought the nose strips and these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=221445203309&amp;ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160
> 
> they're so cute!!


omg why didn't i think to look at the seller's other products??    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> huge oversight on my part.  those are super cute and an awesome deal!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not unless she was under 5 boxes in June.  If she did more than 4 in June, yes.  Otherwise, this friday she should be vip status


I was just starting out in June so I only ordered 6 that month. I've ordered 19 in July (so far)...may God help me if my husband were to read this. lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 30, 2014)

I'M BACK!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_Did some crazy shopping where I needed my 100% crazy shopping mind for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

So what did I miss?!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I was just starting out in June so I only ordered 6 that month. I've ordered 19 in July (so far)...may God help me if my husband were to read this. lol


you need to contact them - you should have had VIP status in July....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you need to contact them - you should have had VIP status in July....


Email sent, not that it means anything. Haha


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wish they would do spoilers for...travelers box &amp; the pomegranate box


There was one for pomegranate, I remembered seeing it in an email. The email was sent on the 23rd



Spoiler


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wish they would do spoilers for...travelers box &amp; the pomegranate box


They have a spoiler for Pomegranate


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Same. I just used my last of my points to get the Dewy Tree Snayke Black sheet masks (5) for 8$ and free shipping (codes) for free. Kind of getting bored...
> 
> New codes and more points would probably make me want to buy more boxes lol. But since I only had a few points left, and an affiliate $5 off code that's it.


I bought a bunch too.

Have you ever tried Synake before?

That mask really intrigues me.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 30, 2014)

Well I haven't pulled the trigger on another memebox (still waiting for my 1st GNO box), but I did stop by a Korean beauty shop and picked up 10 masks. You all have me craving Korean Skin Care!!

Has anyone tried the Dearderm ones? I purchased the Vitamin C, EGF, Egg, 3- Milk, Collagen, Peptide, Honey, and Red Wine.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

omg - thank you MEMEBOX!!!  I had ordered the detox, pomegranate and foot care 2 under different accounts - paid standard shipping on all three of them and just expected them to ship them out separately standard.

Well, they figured out it was all me - lol - and shipped them all together - express.  If I routed this properly, and DHL gets their act together - I should get my package tomorrow at work.  If not, friday!!

yeah!  Plus my big order that I placed with memebox on the 16th should be here tomorrow as well.  I didn't expect them to bundle them together like that and upgrade me - but if they are reading here - thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

There was a spoiler for the Travellers box too



Spoiler



it was tan towels, Asian style


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - thank you MEMEBOX!!!  I had ordered the detox, pomegranate and foot care 2 under different accounts - paid standard shipping on all three of them and just expected them to ship them out separately standard.
> 
> Well, they figured out it was all me - lol - and shipped them all together - express.  If I routed this properly, and DHL gets their act together - I should get my package tomorrow at work.  If not, friday!!
> 
> yeah!  Plus my big order that I placed with memebox on the 16th should be here tomorrow as well.  I didn't expect them to bundle them together like that and upgrade me - but if they are reading here - thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooo!!  On different accounts, even!  And they shipped them together?! LUCKY YOU!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There was a spoiler for the Travellers box too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah - totally underwhelmed on that one!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

I



Saffyra said:


> Oooo!!  On different accounts, even!  And they shipped them together?! LUCKY YOU!!


If I get them during the afternoon at work, I will take a quick pic of the items.  If it is later, it will have to wait til I get home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> There was a spoiler for the Travellers box too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tan towels?
Nevermind I remember now...tanning wipes, right?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

sarap said:


> Well I haven't pulled the trigger on another memebox (still waiting for my 1st GNO box), but I did stop by a Korean beauty shop and picked up 10 masks. You all have me craving Korean Skin Care!!
> 
> Has anyone tried the Dearderm ones? I purchased the Vitamin C, EGF, Egg, 3- Milk, Collagen, Peptide, Honey, and Red Wine.


Oh, Red Wine....fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - thank you MEMEBOX!!!  I had ordered the detox, pomegranate and foot care 2 under different accounts - paid standard shipping on all three of them and just expected them to ship them out separately standard.
> 
> Well, they figured out it was all me - lol - and shipped them all together - express.  If I routed this properly, and DHL gets their act together - I should get my package tomorrow at work.  If not, friday!!
> 
> yeah!  Plus my big order that I placed with memebox on the 16th should be here tomorrow as well.  I didn't expect them to bundle them together like that and upgrade me - but if they are reading here - thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just found out they did the same thing for my 3 boxes,and DHL is delivering them tomorrow. If I didn't have meetings scheduled tomorrow, I'd consider calling in sick...MemeFever is contageous, you know!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Just found out they did the same thing for my 3 boxes,and DHL is delivering them tomorrow. If I didn't have meetings scheduled tomorrow, I'd consider calling in sick...MemeFever is contageous, you know!


I wonder if they will do that for the FOUR boxes that are shipping out this friday - lol

cooling, vitamin, omg and smile - I am going to be really busy - I might take monday off as I am working all this weekend - we are rolling out a new system, so I will be focusing on that.  Well, someone has to pay for all of my memeboxes!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 30, 2014)

Yea!!! I have an express box coming too! I think two boxes that have been slowly crawling to me might be here tomorrow too!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

well bubble pop might make it to me on friday...

global 13 - still stuck in NY customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw - I bit the bullet and ordered whole grains 2.  I knew I was going to do something like that.  But I used my 15 memepoint VIP, which expires on friday

watch it - honey 2 will be released tomorrow!! haha


----------



## lemonsquares (Jul 30, 2014)

Re: the spoiler for the Traveller's box, this would be one of those times I'd be quite happy if they replace the spoiler item with something else. I don't want it, Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

lemonsquares said:


> Re: the spoiler for the Traveller's box, this would be one of those times I'd be quite happy if they replace the spoiler item with something else. I don't want it, Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know!! lol

No offense to those who love them.  I just don't know how to use them and I get streaks everywhere.


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Jul 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I was just starting out in June so I only ordered 6 that month. I've ordered 19 in July (so far)...may God help me if my husband were to read this. lol


LOL ! wow, you are so lucky, I can only order one a month, So Im looking at Earth and Sea box for August.


----------



## lemonsquares (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know!! lol
> 
> No offense to those who love them.  I just don't know how to use them and I get streaks everywhere.


That spoiler was the furthest thing on my mind for a Traveler's box. There should be some who would be happy with those though, just not me, I guess. I still have some tanning stuff  got from other boxes sitting at the bottom of my sub box pile, lol.

But if Memebox posts a terrific spoiler for My Cute Wishlist I'll let it pass! *easy to please*


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 30, 2014)

lemonsquares said:


> Re: the spoiler for the Traveller's box, this would be one of those times I'd be quite happy if they replace the spoiler item with something else. I don't want it, Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually quite like being pale, makes me stand out from the tanned masses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hopefully someone will want to swap for them.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 30, 2014)

I so want to get more of the Hanhui Snail Skin Refinisher CC Cream from Snail Two!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know!! lol
> 
> No offense to those who love them.  I just don't know how to use them and I get streaks everywhere.


When I saw that, I was so glad I didn't get that box!  But then....  There was that Pore Strips spoiler for whichever box that was (OMG, im losing my mind, I think it was the Aloe box??) and then it turned out to be a SUPER good box... I think that was the Aloe one.  I didn't get it and was so bummed.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> LOL ! wow, you are so lucky, I can only order one a month, So Im looking at Earth and Sea box for August.


I'm just fortunate, because I work and because we don't have children, that I'm able to pretty much spend as I please without question. But believe me, I would much rather have a bunch of little kids running around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 30, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Speaking of masks, how often do you guys use them?


at the craziest, i used them every sigle night...otherwise every second nighy or whenever you want an extra boost to your skin! i did realise that i had nicer and brighter skin after daily use! i use the cheaper masks daily, but the more expensive ones after i've done the complete home facial (peeling, clay mask, pore care etc)...hope that helps!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 30, 2014)

Points, I neeeeeeedddd points lol


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll be bumping up my mask game a bit, which is a-ok with me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Bubble Pop box arrived today, and I am so excited to play around with it tomorrow! I also ordered Global 13, but I have so many accounts, I can't figure out which one it's on – so I'm just going to believe it's headed my way. And I just got my tracking for Footcare 2! I think I'm most excited about this box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> at the craziest, i used them every sigle night...otherwise every second nighy or whenever you want an extra boost to your skin! i did realise that i had nicer and brighter skin after daily use! i use the cheaper masks daily, but the more expensive ones after i've done the complete home facial (peeling, clay mask, pore care etc)...hope that helps!


I'm the same way. I use a mask as often as I possibly can. I don't really think I NEED them as often as I use them, but I'm kind of addicted. Sheet masks are my favorite because they're so easy to throw on and take off!


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 31, 2014)

Just bought the Daily Dose of Beauty box with my VIP points- I have no clue what's in it but it's definitely skincare so I'm anticipating great things, and I didn't really feel like picking up another make-up box. Fingers crossed!

Also, my detox care box just shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 31, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I so want to get more of the Hanhui Snail Skin Refinisher CC Cream from Snail Two!!!


I haven't tried it yet. Is it really that good?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 31, 2014)

Memebox announced the winners of the Instagram giveaway for 50 points, saw a few MuT members on the list! They posted it on their Instagram!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

Yay! I won! Snail on my face worked.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

I use sheet masks every other night, and clay masks etc in between ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Yay! I won! Snail on my face worked.


Yey! Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 31, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I use sheet masks every other night, and clay masks etc in between ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love clay masks so much I want to use them everyday! (but that will make my face desiccated wouldn't it?) It's my crazy psychology telling me that clay absorbs all the bad stuff/gunk.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I love clay masks so much I want to use them everyday! (but that will make my face desiccated wouldn't it?) It's my crazy psychology telling me that clay absorbs all the bad stuff/gunk.


I think only 1-2 times a week, 2 if you have oily skin. It dries out the skin, so not good using to often ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loooove them too, but I don't want my already dry skin to dry out..


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

So happy to see so many MuT ladies win this time!


----------



## memeaddicted (Jul 31, 2014)

I won too woohoo!  :rotfl:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

I just went to the Memebox website to get my daily memefix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and just saw a new page: http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives " This exclusive selection of products ship super quick, direct from our USA warehouse. Products only available for delivery to USA addresses."

Lucky ppl from the states.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For sure there will never be a Denmark Exclusive for my little country. Im just happy Memebox does ship the boxes to my country.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

No win for me again but glad genie did


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I haven't tried it yet. Is it really that good?


It just happens to be a good match for me and I am not allergic to it--like I am to so many cream based products.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I just went to the Memebox website to get my daily memefix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and just saw a new page: http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives " This exclusive selection of products ship super quick, direct from our USA warehouse. Products only available for delivery to USA addresses."
> 
> Lycky ppl from the states.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For sure there will never be a Denmark Exclusive for my little country. Im just happy Memebox does ship the boxes to my country.


yeah, but the shipping is still awful - I just added one item to my cart and it was 6.00.  Two items, 10 bucks...

if they have a USA warehouse, why can't I send return a memebox back to the USA warehouse?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> When I saw that, I was so glad I didn't get that box!  But then....  There was that Pore Strips spoiler for whichever box that was (OMG, im losing my mind, I think it was the Aloe box??) and then it turned out to be a SUPER good box... I think that was the Aloe one.  I didn't get it and was so bummed.


It is still in stock and yes, it was the Aloe box.  http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-30#.U9oT5xBvBwE


----------



## maii (Jul 31, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I just went to the Memebox website to get my daily memefix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and just saw a new page: http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives " This exclusive selection of products ship super quick, direct from our USA warehouse. Products only available for delivery to USA addresses."
> 
> Lycky ppl from the states.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For sure there will never be a Denmark Exclusive for my little country. Im just happy Memebox does ship the boxes to my country.


Didn't meme have a bit saying 'we don't have a USA warehouse cos getting stuff direct from Korea is much better for blah blah reason'?

They've changed their tune then!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

Just received an e-mail with the corrected pore three info card--now if only I was to receive the box!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

maii said:


> Didn't meme have a bit saying 'we don't have a USA warehouse cos getting stuff direct from Korea is much better for blah blah reason'?
> 
> They've changed their tune then!


yep.  I am not really impressed by the selections, I am sure they will improve.  The shipping is still not worth it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

The pore care 3# info card blew me away lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats @@veritazy - Instagram contest! &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Congrats to our MUT winners!!  memebox did comment on my x-files reference - stating it was very funny - but it wasn't enough to win, I guess - lol


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

I think it was another most votes won tbh. Am glad makeuptalkers won though. Tbh the ones with unboxing pictures make me wonder how that is them using the product though.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Congrats @@veritazy - Instagram contest! &lt;3


Thanks! It was a lucky one tho. Didn't think I would, but I thought my other entries more suited the brief. 

Anyways, did anyone bought any of the secret deal boxes that came with the brightening cream? (or have I miss the posts again.. this thread is flying~)

http://us.memebox.com/secret-deal-6 

Not sure if it works or if it is another primer/CC cream-like product..

edit: its okay..I found it back on page 491


----------



## veritazy (Jul 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think it was another most votes won tbh. Am glad makeuptalkers won though. Tbh the ones with unboxing pictures make me wonder how that is them using the product though.


Yup.

Unboxing review won it but I did have more instructional instas eg; the Verikos mask.

I recently just bring some of the memebox products travelling with me and those are all I use everyday. And if they don't work/ breaks me out, I'll just pop into Boots/Sephora/Douglas to buy cheap miniature toileteries as replacement. Great way to review imho. 

At home I might be distracted with other things and stop using them for awhile/ alternate with too many things, so I can't see which is actually effective.


----------



## flushblush (Jul 31, 2014)

I won, too (misshiccup) - really wasn't expecting it! 

Was so happy to see other forum members on the list, too! :wub:


----------



## yunii (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't believe tomorrow is August already. I can't wait for new promo codes to buy more stuff!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Congratulations everyone! So happy that so many of you girls won! Well deserved. We are after all some of the biggest memejunkies, so you deserve free points!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

my boxes came - quick photos cause I am at work!!

for detox, pom &amp; foot care 2



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

Pom looks great


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm BEYOND thrilled with pomegrante..  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

I like Pom, but I really like the detox.  I just don't think that a single use sleeping pack &amp; a foil are "full size"

they are one use, but not full size :angry:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I like Pom, but I really like the detox.  I just don't think that a single use sleeping pack &amp; a foil are "full size"
> 
> they are one use, but not full size :angry:


Agree that is shady!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

But the etude house is fullsize though, I'm pretty sure. The sleeping pack thing.


----------



## veritazy (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my boxes came - quick photos cause I am at work!!
> 
> for detox, pom &amp; foot care 2
> 
> ...


wow yeah!! they all look fantastic! Maybe its the color, pom looks like an awesome box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> But the etude house is fullsize though, I'm pretty sure. The sleeping pack thing.


the innisfree is "full size", but that is one or two uses.  There is no tight cap for it, just the paper thing


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm so excited about the Pom &amp; Detox boxes!  They are exactly what I was hoping for! Foot Care looks like it could be really good too, especially if the cherry blossom scent is nice on those "Woman" products.  Not sure how I feel about At Home yet...I guess I'll have to wait until I get it and try a few things, but it just seems a little odd compared to the other three.   Thank you for sharing the first 3 @@biancardi!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

The At Home is a bit disappointing, @@Andi B - I haven't gotten it yet, so maybe I will change my mind once I have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will use all of the products, but those things were not want I would have thought of for at home spa treatments.

The face mask is very interesting.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the innisfree is "full size", but that is one or two uses.  There is no tight cap for it, just the paper thing


My bad, the innisfree was the one i meant. It's fullsize. But it's a one-time use like a sheet mask kinda. The capsule packs comes in many different types, but all meant for one use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> My bad, the innisfree was the one i meant. It's fullsize. But it's a one-time use like a sheet mask kinda. The capsule packs comes in many different types, but all meant for one use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, to me, that is just sneaky - to give us what I would consider a sample - good for one use - and call it full size, as if that is the same as an 4 oz jar of a sleeping pack :lol:

I was sad not to see any SkinFood in the pom box.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The At Home is a bit disappointing, @@Andi B - I haven't gotten it yet, so maybe I will change my mind once I have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I will use all of the products, but those things were not want I would have thought of for at home spa treatments.
> 
> The face mask is very interesting.


There is NO WAY I can wear that face mask thing without my husband making fun of me.  I would have to sit in my closet for an hour with the door locked!  I am paranoid about getting "turkey-skin" though, so I might have to try it when he's not at home!

I think I feel the same way you do...they're all useful products, but not very exciting or pretty.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, to me, that is just sneaky - to give us what I would consider a sample - good for one use - and call it full size, as if that is the same as an 4 oz jar of a sleeping pack :lol:
> 
> I was sad not to see any SkinFood in the pom box.


Was let down too by no Skinfood black pomegrante items. They are really selling well lately and are considered "hot new products" in Korea. So would be nice to test out, however the box looks pretty good. Prob the one I'm most excited about of all those three, then detox for nr 2.


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my boxes came - quick photos cause I am at work!!
> 
> for detox, pom &amp; foot care 2
> 
> ...


Eh, I like the products but I feel like kind of ripped off because it's a Superbox but they're passing off one-time use products as "full size"- for example the pore strip, the sleeping pack or the pom scrub cream which you can get for a $1 on Testerkorea for the same size. I don't know...the value isn't here for me on these ones.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Scalp detox??... Really?! ughh not happy with the detox box or the foot care #2. It seems as though the boxes are going downwards, more cheaply looking items, and ONE name brand item in boxes. I mean, how is this stuff the "HOTTEST" items in Korea, if we can't even purchase them online, let alone find them online. We can't find most things online because there unknown, and or discontinued, OR just cheap.  Where's all the Korean brand items?? Maybe June/July releases are tasteless due to that 15$ off code. The curation IMO is lacking creativity and selection . All that stuff in the Foot care #2 box reminds me of unbranded stuff from a dollar store, I can smell "cheap" a mile away. Maybe I'm just being picky, but I miss those BRAND boxes, Missha, TonyMoly etc.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2014)

Well.

I'm going to say that I'm not very happy with the Pomegranate box sizes.

That Innisfree capsule pack is sold in packs of 5.  You can't even buy them singly! I know because I looked (ebay doesn't count)!  The Memebox website says in the spoiler that it's 100g...  Typo, I expect.

And a foil packet with 14ml of face scrub?!  Thats less than the contents of two Julep nail polishes!!!

Those are NOT full size, they are samples.

Granted this box was $29 (plus 6.99 shipping so $36) but still!

So it's actually 4 full size items and one of them is chapstick :*(  Not too thrilled with the value of this box.  There were so many fabulous Pomegranate options, too.  I'm sure once I get the box, I'll be happier but right now it makes me grumpy!

Not impressed.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

I no longer trust their spoilers. Think my obsession with memebox is waning a bit


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well.
> 
> I'm going to say that I'm not very happy with the Pomegranate box sizes.
> 
> ...


that is kinda how I felt....I really was hoping for skinfood in here and I am disappointed that there are two samples (sorry, these are not full sized products!) in there.

The detox is my favorite, then the pom &amp; footcare are tied together.

They could have hit it out of the ballpark with the pomegranate one, but I think this one is just a letdown.  Not bitter about it, just sad, because all they had to do was either give us 5 of the innisfree packs and more of the scrub - as those were a $1.00, upping it to 10 would have been great.

I would have rather had a skinfood item instead of the face shop or chamos, but  if they had done that with the innisfree &amp; etude, I would have felt better.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well.
> 
> I'm going to say that I'm not very happy with the Pomegranate box sizes.
> 
> ...


HEAR HEAR


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 31, 2014)

If they don't put Skinfood in the Superfood box, I'm going to be furious (okay, not really, but I will NOT be happy).

And by Skinfood, I mean a FULL SIZE PRODUCT that isn't discontinued!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 31, 2014)

So for those of you who have previously won IG contests, how long did it take for them to put the points in your account?

I want to buy 17 before it sells out!


----------



## blinded (Jul 31, 2014)

I need to use my 15 points but there's nothing that really interests me that much right now. I'm too impatient to wait until November for the Global box, so that leaves either the Tea Cosmetics or Whole Grain #2. I'm sort of leaning towards Whole Grain because I think it'll be better suited for fall/winter, but I'm intrigued by the tea.


----------



## maii (Jul 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Scalp detox??... Really?! ughh not happy with the detox box or the foot care #2. It seems as though the boxes are going downwards, more cheaply looking items, and ONE name brand item in boxes. I mean, how is this stuff the "HOTTEST" items in Korea, if we can't even purchase them online, let alone find them online. We can't find most things online because there unknown, and or discontinued, OR just cheap. Where's all the Korean brand items?? Maybe June/July releases are tasteless due to that 15$ off code. The curation IMO is lacking creativity and selection . All that stuff in the Foot care #2 box reminds me of unbranded stuff from a dollar store, I can smell "cheap" a mile away. Maybe I'm just being picky, but I miss those BRAND boxes, Missha, TonyMoly etc.


Innisfree, The Face Shop and Etude House in one box sounds like a good box to me!

Bummer that the sizes aren't generous though.

Detox is the only box I ordered (and I really like the sound of scalp detox actually! If anything, I was wishing for more weird detoxifying products), but I wish I'd gone for Foot Care as well. It looks good.

Funny how we all think such different things of our boxes!


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 31, 2014)

I just gotta throw this out there, y'all keep saying Pom and I keep thinking you are saying Po*r*n. I was like did I miss an Adult themed Memebox?! lol


----------



## maii (Jul 31, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just gotta throw this out there, y'all keep saying Pom and I keep thinking you are saying Po*r*n. I was like did I miss an Adult themed Memebox?! lol


Ha, imagine! What would memebox come up with for a porn box I wonder...


----------



## Renata P (Jul 31, 2014)

The typo in the spoiler for pomegranate box is so disappointing for me "full size" sample? Joke? They had a few very good boxes in July but August starts not that good. I don't like new boxes too much.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my, now I'm really kicking myself for not ordering Detox box. I had a feeling that it would be amazing, but felt a bit overwhelmed with boxes at the time. Those products look really awesome!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 31, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I just gotta throw this out there, y'all keep saying Pom and I keep thinking you are saying Po*r*n. I was like did I miss an Adult themed Memebox?! lol


Haha, I was thinking the same thing! I knew they weren't actually talking about a porn box, but that's what it looked like!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jul 31, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Oh my, now I'm really kicking myself for not ordering Detox box. I had a feeling that it would be amazing, but felt a bit overwhelmed with boxes at the time. Those products look really awesome!


That's probably why I order so many boxes! I can't stand to miss out on a really good box by not buying it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 31, 2014)

maii said:


> Innisfree, The Face Shop and Etude House in one box sounds like a good box to me!
> 
> Bummer that the sizes aren't generous though.
> 
> ...


The world would be a boring place than.... The scalp detox... I don't really know what more one needs to do to their scalp. :huh: I agree, I was hoping for more INTERESTING detox items, detox is about cleansing your body from impurities, I don't know what is being detoxed from my scalp.\

Hope brightening , cute wish list &amp; travelers box  is better.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Just looked at the boxes again.. Wow, the value is way lower than any superbox normally is.. 

Kinda expected some clay mask etc in the detox box too.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

My only disappointment in the Detox box was the fact that the Re:cipe Green Tea Cleanser in the "cover photo" wasn't in the box.  Buuuuut....after buying it, I read enough on this forum to realize that the picture may or may not be representative of what's in the box, so I was able to manage my expectations.  In the end, I only paid $14.99 for the box, so even if I didn't like anything other than the Secret Key item, it's still a WIN!


----------



## luvea (Jul 31, 2014)

This is my first post so hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I ordered only detox box and I was hoping to get oil from recipe also, but I suppose it isn't bad box.

And btw, memebox released meme bundle for global 17-19 ^^: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global-17-19#.U9qqyUO7_fk


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

Should have brought it out with seventeen. I won't get it now.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 31, 2014)

for the usa exclusive, because I live in Milpitas( california), which is an hour drive from san francisco,so they don't charge the shipping,I tried on their website and it shows 0.00.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> for the usa exclusive, because I live in Milpitas( california), which is an hour drive from san francisco,so they don't charge the shipping,I tried on their website and it shows 0.00.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Should have brought it out with seventeen. I won't get it now.


ugh... same.. darn it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would have loved to purchase the bundle...


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

You save like fourteen dollars but tbh I usually buy with coupons or points so can usually get postage free etc anyhow.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 31, 2014)

so for those boxes are ready to ship,they let us upgrade to express shipping with 6.99. I am curious what's inside the cooling care box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Will they release 18 &amp; 19 by themselves at some point?  I have already purchased 17 with points that are now expired a while back.  I would like to get 18 &amp; 19 and don't mind paying the shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Will they release 18 &amp; 19 by themselves at some point? I have already purchased 17 with points that are now expired a while back. I would like to get 18 &amp; 19 and don't mind paying the shipping.


They did last time. Did anyone see the cute wishlist one spoiler?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They did last time. Did anyone see the cute wishlist one spoiler?


Yea! It's a great product, but I already have all three shades lol.. Have the entire sweet recipe line, addicted yes  :wub:


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 31, 2014)

The "upgrade to express" is annoying me, I just ordered the Aloe box with points last week and I don't think it's shipped yet. Even if it has, I still have to wait a week, and if I'd waited I could have gotten express shipping for the same cost.

Sigh.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you guys see the My Cute Wishlist spoiler in the e-mail? I have had one of these on my ebay wishlist so I'm excited!



Spoiler





 *Etude Sweet Recipe Candy Stick 2g*

*Full-size **Randomly selected from 01 Seedless Strawberry Candy, 02 Oh! Orange Candy, 03 Sour Lemon Candy*

 
Enriched with bilberry, sugar cane, sugar maple, orange and lemon extracts, the Sweet Recipe Candy Stick is a gloss type lip tint that moisturizes and plumps up your dry, chapped lips for a long-lasting radiance.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 31, 2014)

OMG I love the Cute spoiler. Getting me excited!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They did last time. Did anyone see the cute wishlist one spoiler?


thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> The "upgrade to express" is annoying me, I just ordered the Aloe box with points last week and I don't think it's shipped yet. Even if it has, I still have to wait a week, and if I'd waited I could have gotten express shipping for the same cost.
> 
> Sigh.


yeah, I know. Like I ordered a lot of those boxes early on and yet, I get punished for being a good customer and being stuck with standard shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope that they will send all of these boxes express shipping, regardless of when you ordered them


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

It irritates me too but had a bad day so most things will today.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I know. Like I ordered a lot of those boxes early on and yet, I get punished for being a good customer and being stuck with standard shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope that they will send all of these boxes express shipping, regardless of when you ordered them


Nope, checked and it shipped out on the 29th, so it's already stuck in shipping hell. Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. Just irritating, but its such a great box I'm still excited.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

maii said:


> Ha, imagine! What would memebox come up with for a porn box I wonder...


Whitening lube. Oops! Did I say that out loud?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 31, 2014)

I think the upgrade to express is just their way of getting rid of boxes that shipped, but aren't selling out still. Really want that cooling box..


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

Body oil with glitter in it


----------



## Jane George (Jul 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> I think the upgrade to express is just their way of getting rid of boxes that shipped, but aren't selling out still. Really want that cooling box..


Boxes aren't selling so fast anymore and some take a month plus to sell out, if at all.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The world would be a boring place than.... The scalp detox... I don't really know what more one needs to do to their scalp. :huh: I agree, I was hoping for more INTERESTING detox items, detox is about cleansing your body from impurities, I don't know what is being detoxed from my scalp.\
> 
> Hope brightening , cute wish list &amp; travelers box is better.


I am also very underwhelmed by this box and Ive been regretting not buying. I'm actually glad I didn't now. So not what I was thinking when I think of detox.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Will they release 18 &amp; 19 by themselves at some point?  I have already purchased 17 with points that are now expired a while back.  I would like to get 18 &amp; 19 and don't mind paying the shipping.


I was thinking the same thing. I don't mind buying an extra 17 if Globals are actual good but 17 will be my first as 13 seems to be lost in DHL hell.


----------



## stawbewii (Jul 31, 2014)

Why not offer the bundle earlier?! EURGH! I purchased #17 before..but i want the bundle now... T_T what can i do?


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Why not offer the bundle earlier?! EURGH! I purchased #17 before..but i want the bundle now... T_T what can i do?


yea..same with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you could email them to cancel #17 and then repurchase the bundle


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Did you guys see the My Cute Wishlist spoiler in the e-mail? I have had one of these on my ebay wishlist so I'm excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had this on my wish list too! Yay!


----------



## flushblush (Jul 31, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I had this on my wish list too! Yay!


Mine too, love this spoiler!! Definitely very, very cute!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

YEAH I just bought the new #17 ~ #19 bundle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

did had to email them to cancel the #17 that I've bought yesterday xD

But i'm so happy I got it! sadly they didn't got any bigger sets but I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also very, very, evilly angry at the USA only sale! they need to make it just world wide and let us pay little bit shipping!!

what do you think?! or are you all happy because you're from USA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Jul 31, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea! It's a great product, but I already have all three shades lol.. Have the entire sweet recipe line, addicted yes  :wub:


Do they have a lot of pigment? I'm happy either way; just curious!


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH I just bought the new #17 ~ #19 bundle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> did had to email them to cancel the #17 that I've bought yesterday xD
> 
> ...


how long did it take for them to email you back about the cancelation? i'd like to do the same to order the bundle as well

and i would be more happy about the USA sale if they actually had stuff i would want to purchase.. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Jul 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH I just bought the new #17 ~ #19 bundle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> did had to email them to cancel the #17 that I've bought yesterday xD
> 
> ...


I am waiting for August's new promo code before purchasing anything


----------



## avarier (Jul 31, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am waiting for August's new promo code before purchasing anything


Me too! I would love to buy, but it is quite pricy stuff. I could buy a box or two for the same cost I'd spend on a few items... so prob not worth it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

I know what you mean! @yunii @avarier

(I had 21 memepoints on my account, so I didn't want to wait for more discounts)

I'm saving those new august discount codes for new awesome memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> how long did it take for them to email you back about the cancelation? i'd like to do the same to order the bundle as well
> 
> and i would be more happy about the USA sale if they actually had stuff i would want to purchase.. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was waiting for ages for whem they would sell more LJH and Aromatica, love those brands for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also haven't heard anything back yet, but I emailed them only 1 hour ago.. I think they are getting a lot of cancel emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> Me too! I would love to buy, but it is quite pricy stuff. I could buy a box or two for the same cost I'd spend on a few items... so prob not worth it.





marjojojoleintje said:


> I was waiting for ages for whem they would sell more LJH and Aromatica, love those brands for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well, ladies, if you guys want anything from the USA only sale, let me know and i can help you get it =] I bet you could even buy from your account to use points or codes and just have them ship it to my address.

Since I live in USA and in California, i guess i get free shipping? and I could just ship the items to you from me. (which probably will be a lot cheaper than from memebox's website)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> well, ladies, if you guys want anything from the USA only sale, let me know and i can help you get it =] I bet you could even buy from your account to use points or codes and just have them ship it to my address.
> 
> Since I live in USA and in California, i guess i get free shipping? and I could just ship the items to you from me. (which probably will be a lot cheaper than from memebox's website)


From USA to the Netherlands shipping: €24:30 from 0g to 2 kg  that is *$32,53*

It's really kind but that's just too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( rather cry and have nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Jul 31, 2014)

hi ladies, I'm a bit curious about vip members, beside memebox sends you a vip exclusive link for new boxes and get 3 dollars off. I also heard that vip received 15 memepoints for july. Do they give out points for vip members every month?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> hi ladies, I'm a bit curious about vip members, beside memebox sends you a vip exclusive link for new boxes and get 3 dollars off. I also heard that vip received 15 memepoints for july. Do they give out points for vip members every month?


Don't know - they didn't give it to us in June.

We haven't gotten links for new boxes for the last few, so I am not sure what is going on there.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

BTW - The more I look at my detox box, the more that is my favorite!!  I guess because I love citrus things.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> BTW - The more I look at my detox box, the more that is my favorite!! I guess because I love citrus things.


Have you opened the



Spoiler



lime hand cream


yet? It smells so good! Everything in the pomegranate box smells really good too!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 31, 2014)

I am have Meme envy at the moment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kicking myself for not ordering the Pom box.

I love Pomegranate. What was I thinking? Or NOT thinking?

Good boxes. Enjoy them!

And BIG congrats to everyone who won the IG contest.

That's fantastic!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> well, ladies, if you guys want anything from the USA only sale, let me know and i can help you get it =] I bet you could even buy from your account to use points or codes and just have them ship it to my address.
> 
> Since I live in USA and in California, i guess i get free shipping? and I could just ship the items to you from me. (which probably will be a lot cheaper than from memebox's website)


Oh I just got my email and they refunded my entire #17 without problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 31, 2014)

So tomorrow we may see Vitamin and Cooling Care spoilers!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))

This is a big Meme cycle we are in.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So tomorrow we may see Vitamin and Cooling Care spoilers!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))
> 
> This is a big Meme cycle we are in.


How do you know?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> How do you know?


They shipped today from Korea...so express shipments to other parts of Asia and possibly Europe would arrive tomorrow. That is why @eugenegenie usually posts the first spoilers.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> They shipped today from Korea...so express shipments to other parts of Asia and possibly Europe would arrive tomorrow. That is why @eugenegenie usually posts the first spoilers.


Aha! she always buys express!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey every blogger got their new august coupon codes! check your email ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Have you opened the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes - it smells great!! I also love the scent of the hair detox gel!

the mango lip balm in the pom box is really nice - I love the subtle red tint to it.


----------



## princesskelly (Jul 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh I just got my email and they refunded my entire #17 without problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooh yay! Hopefully they will refund me soon as well


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hey every blogger got their new august coupon codes! check your email ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, Marjolein.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 31, 2014)

on a happy note - I finally finished my huge container of the green tea sleeping pack!! yeah!!

I am just happy because I have the berry pack next to use, plus in my cooling box, I have a sleeping pack there and I HAD ORDERED that cooling sleeping pack off ebay (before I knew it was going to be in there)

so, that is why I am happy - I am using my meme products religiously.

I am going to save my pomegranate sleeping pack and face scrub for when I go on vacation as they are perfect sizes for travel

I also broke down and purchased a mini kit of the skinfood black pom items on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SKINFOOD-Black-Pomegranate-Premium-Kit-/161180084674?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;hash=item258714e9c2

this will give me an idea if I want to purchase the full sized items or not.


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 31, 2014)

I really want to get the global bundle, but something tells me I should be spending my money this paycheck on my husband's birthday present. Hmpf.


----------



## MissJexie (Jul 31, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I really want to get the global bundle, but something tells me I should be spending my money this paycheck on my husband's birthday present. Hmpf.


Just buy the bundle and tell your honey that you bought it so you could spruce yourself up for him on his birthday LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Jul 31, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Just buy the bundle and tell your honey that you bought it so you could spruce yourself up for him on his birthday LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd be lying if I said that thought didn't cross my mind. Something tells me I'll magically acquire a design freelance project this weekend, which will, of course, justify the bundle.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay for August codes!!  Now.... what to buy!?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox, please stop raising the prices, then pretending you're lowering them.  I know that Grinif Mist was $14 yesterday because I put it in my cart.  Now you say it's $17 and marked down to $8....  Why even bother?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 1, 2014)

I spent my $15 points plus the July $5 code at the last minute. XD Picked up the Waterproof makeup box because it ships in a couple of days. Here's hoping it is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />; I'm a bit nervous about getting a makeup box, but the spoiler item looks cute. :3


----------



## avarier (Aug 1, 2014)

Does sleeping pack just mean the product is meant for using when you go to bed?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> Does sleeping pack just mean the product is meant for using when you go to bed?


yes. its an overnight treatment


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Just buy the bundle and tell your honey that you bought it so you could spruce yourself up for him on his birthday LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just going to type the same response!

So let me add to it...

@@ashleylind you can also remind your husband of the saying

"Happy Wife. Happy Life" then you can add "Happy Birthday"


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I spent my $15 points plus the July $5 code at the last minute. XD Picked up the Waterproof makeup box because it ships in a couple of days. Here's hoping it is a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />; I'm a bit nervous about getting a makeup box, but the spoiler item looks cute. :3


Me, too, but I got it as well.  We'll seeeee...


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

Not sure if I want to order that far... hmm. Unless another magical $15 code shows up.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 1, 2014)

should be expecting my home care and vitamin box tmr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm really happy about the Cute 1 spoiler!

Actuallly I've been pondering whether to buy this product or not a few weeks ago- so it's great that they included it! Yay! ^o^

Can't wait for the box to arrive! ^^


----------



## Fae (Aug 1, 2014)

Also I really hope memebox would come out with some new codes! I think I'll be on a no-buy, unless a "Omg, I need this in my life!" boy appears! ^o^


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> should be expecting my home care and vitamin box tmr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great! How about Cooling and Smile Care - did you get those? I'm so curious what we'll be getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

I just got 4 boxes (#17- #19 and OMG2) for only $45,78. Ha ha my 50 memepoints already used. I am still addicted.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 1, 2014)

What are the different August promo codes? :0


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> What are the different August promo codes? :0


These are blogger codes and vary from blogger to blogger. There are a few around.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they have a lot of pigment? I'm happy either way; just curious!


No, kinda like baby lips, or less pigmented. The most pigmented is the orange shade. They are nice though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Great! How about Cooling and Smile Care - did you get those? I'm so curious what we'll be getting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got those - I am not sure how memebox is going to ship those out....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

@@biancardi, Good job!! I get so happy when I finish up products, It's just a great feeling. And when I finish up a certain amount me and myself have a deal that I'm allowed to select somthing to buy! &gt;.&lt; 

You should try the Laneige sleeping pack sometime, since you like sleeping masks. It's the best I've ever tried..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

So want to see the vitamin box! Mine will not be here for ages! I did get four boxes yesterday, so I will be good for a while (I don't think I have received one in 2-3 weeks, so I was going through withdrawal). I think the bubble pop box might be my favorite box outside of the snail boxes--it is so cool!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

With today being the 1st, I thought I'd wake up to some kind of Memebox excitement...incredible new boxes, Memepoints, a good VIP deal or something.  Oh well, I guess I'm okay if they slow down with the box releases a little!  It will help my wallet, and I'd definitely prefer quality boxes over quantity of boxes! 

Oh, and @@biancardi, I think if the Pomegranate box had included one of the Skinfood items, it would have been my favorite Memebox ever!  It was so close to being perfect to me as is, but I agree that it just needed one more item to make the value amazing!  Memebox, if you are reading/listening, I LOVED the brands and product selection from this box, and I hope to see more boxes like this, but please do include more than one "sample" of single-use products like the Innisfree pack and Etude House scrub!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

Agree @ Andi B, the brand selection is getting so good. Really happy with seeing familiar brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> With today being the 1st, I thought I'd wake up to some kind of Memebox excitement...incredible new boxes, Memepoints, a good VIP deal or something.  Oh well, I guess I'm okay if they slow down with the box releases a little!  It will help my wallet, and I'd definitely prefer quality boxes over quantity of boxes!
> 
> Oh, and @@biancardi, I think if the Pomegranate box had included one of the Skinfood items, it would have been my favorite Memebox ever!  It was so close to being perfect to me as is, but I agree that it just needed one more item to make the value amazing!  *Memebox, if you are reading/listening, I LOVED the brands and product selection from this box, and I hope to see more boxes like this, but please do include more than one "sample" of single-use products like the Innisfree pack and Etude House scrub!*


Exactly how I feel - they could have easily given us 3 Innisfree &amp; 5 of the scrub packs (not that expensive) and I would have felt better. Give me a skinfood product and I would have been over the moon!

It just was "lacking" something, like the Green Tea box. Not awful, but it felt "small".

In other news, my bubble pop will be delivered today!! lol and my Gourmet Body Treats August box, which is an eco-friendly box with products made by Gourmet Body Treats. I love their products, so I am excited about that!


----------



## Fae (Aug 1, 2014)

I have to agree! I loved seeing familiar brands in the recent memeboxes! I very much hope that they would continue doing that &amp; add at least one item of a known brand each box! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

for those who wanted the pom box, it is back in stock....only 7 boxes in stock right now


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who wanted the pom box, it is back in stock....only 7 boxes in stock right now


cool! and so is the bundle with Detox+Foot 2+Pom for $81. 

Gosh wish I can get that but I am currently at my internship in another country lol..

Vying for later boxes. *strokes chin*


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> cool! and so is the bundle with Detox+Foot 2+Pom for $81.
> 
> Gosh wish I can get that but I am currently at my internship in another country lol..
> 
> Vying for later boxes. *strokes chin*


can you have it shipped there? Or to a friends home?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

@eugiegenie

I've watched your video yesterday and oh my, she's so beautiful! You are so lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How are you and your little beautiful girl doing now?
 
&lt;3


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can you have it shipped there? Or to a friends home?


I wish I can too...but everyone abandoned mothership atm since it's summer. Had a prob when my "supposedly home" housemate went off for days and DHL rang me up like everyday omg. 

I am looking at earth and sea since there is only 20+ left. *draws imaginary circles*


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> should be expecting my home care and vitamin box tmr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haven't been able to decide if want the Vitamin box because the spoiler doesn't excite me. Can't wait for the video!Hope both you and baby are well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got those - I am not sure how memebox is going to ship those out....


All right, let us know when they arrive. Mine will probably come standard so it'll take a few days.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who wanted the pom box, it is back in stock....only 7 boxes in stock right now


Couldn't have been more excited when I woke up and saw this AND there were new codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Question: When you click on a link on an Affiliate's blog, for instance I finally ordered Iope 2 along with the Pomegranate and another box, do you automatically get an Affiliate discount? Also, I used a (what was supposed to be) $5 promo code and it ended up being a $15 discount. Does this make sense to you? Is it because I went through Marjolein's blog?


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Couldn't have been more excited when I woke up and saw this AND there were new codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question: When you click on a link on an Affiliate's blog, for instance I finally ordered Iope 2 along with the Pomegranate and another box, do you automatically get an Affiliate discount? Also, I used a (what was supposed to be) $5 promo code and it ended up being a $15 discount. Does this make sense to you? Is it because I went through Marjolein's blog?


The Affiliate link that give you a discount is automatically. As long as you have spend the required amount, it will show up. On other hand, you should use the 10% or 15% off code instead of the $5 one.. give you a better deal. with $150 purchase, you get like $32.50 off


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 1, 2014)

How do you guys see how many boxes (stock) are left?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Couldn't have been more excited when I woke up and saw this AND there were new codes!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question: When you click on a link on an Affiliate's blog, for instance I finally ordered Iope 2 along with the Pomegranate and another box, do you automatically get an Affiliate discount? Also, I used a (what was supposed to be) $5 promo code and it ended up being a $15 discount. Does this make sense to you? Is it because I went through Marjolein's blog?


what other box? was it the Iope box? Because those are $10 off..

I am an affiliate and as far as I know, we were all just given that $5.00 code so far.

there are affiliate links - and those give you $5.00 off $100.00 &amp; $10.00 off $150.00, but all affiliates have those.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> How do you guys see how many boxes (stock) are left?


I just add a bunch to my cart and see if the quality is available.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> How do you guys see how many boxes (stock) are left?


Put in say, 100 boxes when you  update your shopping cart, you will get an idea of how many is left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Couldn't have been more excited when I woke up and saw this AND there were new codes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Question: When you click on a link on an Affiliate's blog, for instance I finally ordered Iope 2 along with the Pomegranate and another box, do you automatically get an Affiliate discount? Also, I used a (what was supposed to be) $5 promo code and it ended up being a $15 discount. Does this make sense to you? Is it because I went through Marjolein's blog?


We figured it out!

New promo, when using a 5$ affiliate code, and order 3 boxes +  you get 5$ off each box making it 15$ off, 4 boxes = 20$ off etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when ordering TWO boxes you get 10$ off and of course ordering 1 box = 5$ off


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what other box? was it the Iope box? Because those are $10 off..I am an affiliate and as far as I know, we were all just given that $5.00 code so far.there are affiliate links - and those give you $5.00 off $100.00 &amp; $10.00 off $150.00, but all affiliates have those.


The other box was Pink Diary. The total didn't come to $150. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> We figured it out!
> 
> New promo, when using a 5$ affiliate code, and order 3 boxes + you get 5$ off each box making it 15$ off, 4 boxes = 20$ off etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when ordering TWO boxes you get 10$ off and of course ordering 1 box = 5$ off


So it did multiply? Very awesome! BUT...can you only use one code per month? That's the question!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So it did multiply? Very awesome! BUT...can you only use one code per month? That's the question!





MemeJunkie said:


> So it did multiply? Very awesome! BUT...can you only use one code per month? That's the question!


I think if you use a different affiliate code, it should work?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Memebox seriously needs to get new samples when you order from there shop lol. I have about 100  Elisha Coy CC Creams and those plant Stem cell cream packets.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Used my July VIP points to order Pomegranate. Thanks for the spoilers, didn't know what to do with the 15 points. lol


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox seriously needs to get new samples when you order from there shop lol. I have about 100  Elisha Coy CC Creams and those plant Stem cell cream packets.


Have you tried those CC cream yet? I haven't.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

catyz said:


> Have you tried those CC cream yet? I haven't.


Yup, I purchased the full size on Qoo10.com 2 months ago, before I kept receiving the samples from Memebox. I love the product, its great! but I have too many.

I just received my snail ladykin creams, I hope they put these in some of the new boxes, but they might have a hard time fitting them in, the boxes are big.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

I've got some points looming around and it's SO hard to sit on them, but I'm hoping for some new boxes very soon! I've got 10 in Memelimbo but these points are begging to be used! I was thinking of getting the Pom box but honestly I'm a glutton for punishment and like to buy them blindly in hopes they'll be amazing LOL

I'm always so behind on my Memebox reviews because I try my best to try everything out if I can so I can at least give an idea of what I think of it. I had to scrap my Oriental Medicine review because by the time I had tried things, it was so far gone that I already had a bunch more boxes waiting...Seriously I need to start subscribing to some new boxes and mix it up a little haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup, I purchased the full size on Qoo10.com 2 months ago, before I kept receiving the samples from Memebox. I love the product, its great! but I have too many.
> 
> I just received my snail ladykin creams, I hope they put these in some of the new boxes, but they might have a hard time fitting them in, the boxes are big.


Aw, I so want those snail creams!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which one did you get or did you get both of kinds?

That's good, guess I should take one out and use it! hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

catyz said:


> Aw, I so want those snail creams!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which one did you get or did you get both of kinds?
> 
> That's good, guess I should take one out and use it! hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


SUPER Cute!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> We figured it out!
> 
> New promo, when using a 5$ affiliate code, and order 3 boxes +  you get 5$ off each box making it 15$ off, 4 boxes = 20$ off etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when ordering TWO boxes you get 10$ off and of course ordering 1 box = 5$ off


is this $5 affiliate code the $5 off $100?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox seriously needs to get new samples when you order from there shop lol. I have about 100  Elisha Coy CC Creams and those plant Stem cell cream packets.


I was wondering if they sent samples with every order as I was pretty pleased with what they had sent. Not thrilled to hear it's the same with EVERY order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Adorable! I've had those on my Wishlist for a while now. Have you tried them before?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> is this $5 affiliate code the $5 off $100?


No, it's $5 per box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> No, it's $5 per box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow!! I've never received this code and I'm an affiliate. How do I get this code??


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is just too much cuteness in one picture!  Cute snail jars, cute snails on the boxes, and then you go and add a ridiculously cute turtle!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> wow!! I've never received this code and I'm an affiliate. How do I get this code??


yeah, I would like to know as well!


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 1, 2014)

weird, they changed the picture for the cooling care box

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-special-13-cooling-care#.U9vRxfldV1E


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


:wub:  EEEE So adorbs!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I would like to know as well!


Is this a new promo for August? Although I recall seeing a blogger mention that people would save $5 off their boxes when they used her affiliate link, so maybe it's just something we never knew before? I have no idea. I'll e-mail Memebox and see what the specifics are because if that's the case then I'm picking bloggers out of a hat and using their affiliate code when I buy stuff LMAO


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I would like to know as well!


I got it through a certain someone's Harlot Beauty Blog and after clicking through a meme banner and using the code, I got $5 off each box and an additional $5 off after I put three boxes in my cart--also gave $10 off with five, but I don't need five of the available boxes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is this a new promo for August? Although I recall seeing a blogger mention that people would save $5 off their boxes when they used her affiliate link, so maybe it's just something we never knew before? I have no idea. I'll e-mail Memebox and see what the specifics are because if that's the case then I'm picking bloggers out of a hat and using their affiliate code when I buy stuff LMAO


It works on yours!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What a happy haul!!!!

Let us know if you like the quality of the products. Especially curious about the broccoli serum!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> It works on yours!


Oh snap! There are so many affiliate things going on at a time that I can barely keep up! Although I knew about the deal they had where you get X amount of points for each box you buy, but this is a new one for me! Going to have to pick a special Memeblogger and use their affiliate link next time I buy!


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

@, now I wish I got them! Hope they'll have that sale again. I'll be getting two each, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh snap! There are so many affiliate things going on at a time that I can barely keep up! Although I knew about the deal they had where you get X amount of points for each box you buy, but this is a new one for me! Going to have to pick a special Memeblogger and use their affiliate link next time I buy!


No problem my dear! I just wanted to let you know and thank you for the great deal.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh snap! There are so many affiliate things going on at a time that I can barely keep up! Although I knew about the deal they had where you get X amount of points for each box you buy, but this is a new one for me! Going to have to pick a special Memeblogger and use their affiliate link next time I buy!


whoa! i just saw your codes! where did you get that one specific code from? I would like to give that code out to my friends and family as well.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

Question for you ladies--those of you with multiple accounts, have you reached VIP status on more than one of them? I should have it on two of mine, so I am just wondering whether I should be expecting fun promos for both this month. My smaller account had four boxes purchased in June, one in July, and now three in August.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 1, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> whoa! i just saw your codes! where did you get that one specific code from? I would like to give that code out to my friends and family as well.


I believe you can e-mail Memebox and ask them for one if I'm not mistaken. I've been getting the since November 2013 so I completely forgot how they started mailing them to me!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

Can someone PM me a link and/or code that gets you $5 off each box (or $10 off each?). I keep adding a bunch to my cart but it's only taking off a flat $10 from the total.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> We figured it out!
> 
> New promo, when using a 5$ affiliate code, and order 3 boxes +  you get 5$ off each box making it 15$ off, 4 boxes = 20$ off etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when ordering TWO boxes you get 10$ off and of course ordering 1 box = 5$ off


Thanks for the heads up, hun! Might just haul then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Checking it out~


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is this a new promo for August? Although I recall seeing a blogger mention that people would save $5 off their boxes when they used her affiliate link, so maybe it's just something we never knew before? I have no idea. I'll e-mail Memebox and see what the specifics are because if that's the case then I'm picking bloggers out of a hat and using their affiliate code when I buy stuff LMAO


I knew that last month it was if you spent over 100.00, you automatically got $5.00 off. If it was over $150.00, then it was $10.00 (and it looks like they are doing that again this month)

but never have I seen a code that got you $5.00 off of each box you ordered...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, hun! Might just haul then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Checking it out~


that doesn't work for me.



> New promo, when using a 5$ affiliate code, and order 3 boxes + you get 5$ off each box making it 15$ off, 4 boxes = 20$ off etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and when ordering TWO boxes you get 10$ off and of course ordering 1 box = 5$ off


if I have over 100.00, it would be $10.00 ($5.00 one time coupon + $5.00 affiliate code), if I have over 150.00, then it is 15.00 ($5.00 one time coupon + $10.00 affiliate code)

If I have 2 boxes, it is only 5.00 off if under $100.00 with the $5.00 one time coupon.

what are you guys using?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Can someone PM me a link and/or code that gets you $5 off each box (or $10 off each?). I keep adding a bunch to my cart but it's only taking off a flat $10 from the total.


same here.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

I am assuming you use an affiliate code after clicking through their link... I think a lot of bloggers have put the codes on their blogs today and have banners


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't know for sure though


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here.


Hun, i figured it is only for certain boxes that qualified under "ref deal". Like if I put tea and all about  eyes, I got $10 off from my links. Those are automatic subtractions.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hun, i figured it is only for certain boxes that qualified under "ref deal". Like if I put tea and all about  eyes, I got $10 off from my links. Those are automatic subtractions.


ahhh. Okay, that makes sense now. Those are the referral deals.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I knew that last month it was if you spent over 100.00, you automatically got $5.00 off. If it was over $150.00, then it was $10.00 (and it looks like they are doing that again this month)
> 
> but never have I seen a code that got you $5.00 off of each box you ordered...


Wait, I tried it again. I think you are right about this.

And they had a page for secret deals 6 which is now gone. So I am expecting a new one soon.

Ref only deals are for points back per box purchase. 

I am seriously missing those $10-15 off codes.. :sdrop:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am assuming you use an affiliate code after clicking through their link... I think a lot of bloggers have put the codes on their blogs today and have banners


yes, I tried that and it didn't work for me. Maybe I am just dumb here. It should not be that difficult to give my readers a good deal.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahhh. Okay, that makes sense now. Those are the referral deals.


I was actually able to get it to work on boxes that weren't referral deals, but it seems to only work for blogger codes that are 6 characters long.  I tried yours and another blogger's code that were only 4 characters, and they wouldn't work.

ETA...I'll still use yours though, when I only want one box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't worry. I am confused too


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I was actually able to get it to work on boxes that weren't referral deals, but it seems to only work for blogger codes that are 6 characters long.  I tried yours and another blogger's code that were only 4 characters, and they wouldn't work.


So length does matter...

*badum tss*


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So length does matter...
> 
> *badum tss*


Good one! :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Well that sucks memebox


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

Now if there were just some boxes I actually wanted to use the code on!


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

Please fill me in with the $5 off per box too!


----------



## eliu8108 (Aug 1, 2014)

Shoot, one of my boxes made it to the sorting facility in my state yesterday, but I checked today, and it went back to Jamaica, NY. I hope this does not mean the address was messed up and is going back to Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All of my previous boxes made it to me within 10 days, if not faster!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

My Global #13 FINALLY moved.  the usps LAX hub holds onto my memeboxes for DAYS!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 1, 2014)

So, I guess that means we can use the promo code more than once from a different blogger? One with less than 4 characters long and one with more than that =)

Edit: Omg memespies...


----------



## avarier (Aug 1, 2014)

All this affiliate promo code talk has me mixed up and confused lol


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> So, I guess that means we can use the promo code more than once from a different blogger? One with less than 4 characters long and one with more than that =)
> 
> Edit: Omg memespies...


Yes and you can use also another bloggers code -3$.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> All this affiliate promo code talk has me mixed up and confused lol


lol!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 1, 2014)

I wanted to cancel the pomegranate that I just ordered a few hours ago upon learning about the new Aug promo code, but pomegranate is now sold out again and they may not give me back my July 15 VIP points. So, I'll just leave it as is. I want that pom box ha!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

Aha! I see what you are saying about the longer codes! 

If I didn't want to get my other account up to VIP status I would take advantage of that.  As it is, I only want one box anyway.  Partly because I already bought most of them and partly because I'm getting Meme'd out.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

That makes me upset that they are doing that with the affiliate codes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

I want memepoints, not that 5$X off xxxxxxxxx amount.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That makes me upset that they are doing that with the affiliate codes.


I'm guessing they are not meant to be acting like that.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

I think there have always been tiers of affiliates... Some get freebies and some better codes.... Wish I was at top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think there have always been tiers of affiliates... Some get freebies and some better codes.... Wish I was at top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never noticed it with codes before - just the freebies. I wish I could be at the top too - oh well.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

Longer codes are only for TOP affiliate?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think there have always been tiers of affiliates... Some get freebies and some better codes.... Wish I was at top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah...then those on top will climb further. The way of life.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> Longer codes are only for TOP affiliate?


Longer codes were given to the affiliates who generated over $200 in sales within a calendar month.


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Longer codes were given to the affiliates who generated over $200 in sales within a calendar month.


wow, that's a lot of revenue and also impressive!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

catyz said:


> wow, that's a lot of revenue and also impressive!


Sorry, I said it like I know for a fact, but I want to clarify that this is what I strongly suspect. Maybe other affiliates who got a 6-letter code could confirm/deny this?

Either way, it appears to me that Memebox gives better codes for better affiliate performance, which sounds fair to me.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Longer codes were given to the affiliates who generated over $200 in sales within a calendar month.


$200? In sales or commission?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> $200? In sales or commission?


Sales.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Longer codes were given to the affiliates who generated over $200 in sales within a calendar month.


You mean over 200$ commission? (Sorry, my English isn't fluent so I am asking).


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

I would say higher, maybe one k


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> You mean over 200$ commission? (Sorry, my English isn't fluent so I am asking).


No, I meant sales. I remember reading an affiliate email and that seemed to be the threshold for being given a $5 discount code instead of a $3.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Nah we are on about two different five dollar codes... One for each item and one whole order


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nah we are on about two different five dollar codes... One for each item and one whole order


oh! I wonder how that works.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Sorry, I said it like I know for a fact, but I want to clarify that this is what I strongly suspect. Maybe other affiliates who got a 6-letter code could confirm/deny this?
> 
> Either way, it appears to me that Memebox gives better codes for better affiliate performance, which sounds fair to me.


Ok so it's not true because I have x times more than 200 in sales. And I have four letter code. There must be other reason...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

No idea how they have been given out then


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol Memebox Superfood spoiler is 



Spoiler










*LadyKin Phytoplan Broccoli Wrinkle Radiance Power Ampoule 50ml ($50)*









Spoiler



*N.S.M C.C ReBorn Sorbet Melting Tint 5g ($18)*


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 1, 2014)

New cooling care spoiler up on the Memebox Facebook page! I


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Hair and body one is on email just had... A bit meh for me


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

How do I get my affilate earnings into points? It says if the total is over 10 usd which it is then you can withdraw whatever that means &gt;.&lt;


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Hair and body one is on email just had... A bit meh for me


hm i would have preferred those to the version in the at home box, which i have 0 hope will be effective in any way.  i would get more use out of these..


----------



## Andi B (Aug 1, 2014)

I hope I didn't put my foot in my mouth by pointing out the difference in the codes...I was just trying to figure out why some were giving higher discounts than others, and I wouldn't want to say or do anything that would cause some bloggers to get more referrals than others (even if that's what Memebox is doing with the codes). I for one will still be using codes from the same bloggers that I started out with, whether they're in the "top tier" or not!


----------



## blinded (Aug 1, 2014)

Do all affiliates get the $3 code? I only have the $5 off $100 and $10 off $150 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

Ugh those cooling tints were in the makeup edition box... Why repeats???


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Aaargh, my detox box doesn't ship out until Aug 8 coz I bought it as a bundle with  omg, kstyle, and zero box.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

I still think its a glitch with the longer codes.  Because the people who got the longer codes appear to have no idea that they are doing what they do.  I wouldn't worry about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Short codes do not mean under $200 sales.  I can confirm that.

Also, the cooling box is looking so good!  Im so glad I bought it even though I didnt want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> Do all affiliates get the $3 code? I only have the $5 off $100 and $10 off $150 as far as I can tell.


I get $5 code.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Last month they sent an email saying affiliates with more than $200 in sales were getting $5 promo codes and affiliates with between $100-$200 of sales were getting $3 promo codes. That was for July codes based on sales in June. I haven't seen a new email but new codes have gone out, I would assume the $3 and $5 difference is the same(ish) and I have no clue about the 6 vs 4 digit code.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 1, 2014)

They fixed the codes.

And they sent out VIP emails so if you didnt get yours, check your spam!


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

i think someone asked about VIP points, and it was noted that we didn't get them in prior months, but the email says:

-Receive monthly Meme-points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.

hooray!  i'd be pumped if this meant 15 points every month... but we will see i guess.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Longer codes were given to the affiliates who generated over $200 in sales within a calendar month.


I generated a heck of lot more than that in July and didn't get a longer code


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I generated a heck of lot more than that in July and didn't get a longer code


Lol, I have no idea how these have been given out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I generated a heck of lot more than that in July and didn't get a longer code


The $5/box code was a glitch they've since fixed - over $200 in sales should get you a $5 code, which is good for $5 off any order, regardless of how many boxes you purchase.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> The $5/box code was a glitch they've since fixed - over $200 in sales should get you a $5 code, which is good for $5 off any order, regardless of how many boxes you purchase.


Well, I hope that those who found that glitch were able to purchase several boxes with it!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> The $5/box code was a glitch they've since fixed - over $200 in sales should get you a $5 code, which is good for $5 off any order, regardless of how many boxes you purchase.


Was that the glitch where it added 5$ off on every box you added to your cart?

There also welcoming 2 Meme points again upon sign up..blah


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't take advantage of this, but did anyone else notice the glitch was applying to items from the Memeshop too? Like it would take $5 off of EVERY item in your cart. So you could order a bunch of $5 or less items and the only thing you'd pay for is shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I didn't take advantage of this, but did anyone else notice the glitch was applying to items from the Memeshop too? Like it would take $5 off of EVERY item in your cart. So you could order a bunch of $5 or less items and the only thing you'd pay for is shipping.


Cool, lol


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

Second question: How often does Memebox purge your wishlist? Monthly? I know I had more than zero items on my wishlist, but they're all gone now.


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I didn't take advantage of this, but did anyone else notice the glitch was applying to items from the Memeshop too? Like it would take $5 off of EVERY item in your cart. So you could order a bunch of $5 or less items and the only thing you'd pay for is shipping.


I wish I knew this


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 1, 2014)

Woot! I'm a VIP now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I didn't take advantage of this, but did anyone else notice the glitch was applying to items from the Memeshop too? Like it would take $5 off of EVERY item in your cart. So you could order a bunch of $5 or less items and the only thing you'd pay for is shipping.


The shipping is multiplied so all that stuff wouldn't be worth the shipping charges to me.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm so happy with everything, almost 90 memeboxes, yew I know what I'm doing, spend $271 last month, so got the $5 off code

got Vipsy mails got more points and more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and thinking of buying more of that recipe by nature essence spray! (addictive)

btw I should have got my magnetic nailpolish today so hopefully tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm feeling all happy and hippy right now xD

ps I have 2 vip accounts, so double codes!

So can you guys use both these double codes on one account or does 1 "August VIP $7 Shipping Charge Waive code"

only be used ones on an account no matter if it's different?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> I wish I knew this


It was only working for like 30 minutes from what I could tell anyway; I would expect them to cancel orders if anyone made one. I just think online shopping glitches are interesting. I've been surprised how often things like that happen. 



LuxxyLuxx said:


> The shipping is multiplied so all that stuff wouldn't be worth the shipping charges to me.


Shipping to me (US) was a flat rate of $16 something until I hit $40 pre-discount, and then it jumped to like $25. Again, I didn't actually check out so I guess those shipping estimates might not be accurate.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

OH btw the Recipe by Nature sale is honest again!!

Same prices as I paid in May!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then I bought everything except the 2 anti wrinkle products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It was only working for like 30 minutes from what I could tell anyway; I would expect them to cancel orders if anyone made one. I just think online shopping glitches are interesting. I've been surprised how often things like that happen.
> 
> Shipping to me (US) was a flat rate of $16 something until I hit $40 pre-discount, and then it jumped to like $25. Again, I didn't actually check out so I guess those shipping estimates might not be accurate.


Still, I missed the whole thing because I was at the spa. Grrrr..

And I am still waiting for my blogger code from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 1, 2014)

second collaboration box up

http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.U9watGOmWLg


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I hope I didn't put my foot in my mouth by pointing out the difference in the codes...I was just trying to figure out why some were giving higher discounts than others, and I wouldn't want to say or do anything that would cause some bloggers to get more referrals than others (even if that's what Memebox is doing with the codes). I for one will still be using codes from the same bloggers that I started out with, whether they're in the "top tier" or not!


I also want to mention that the code I used and would be more than happy to share (if that's even necessary at this point) didn't come from one of our bloggers, I just pulled it off Google. No idea who the Affiliate even is. It was totally a fluke.I always use biancardi and Marjolein's codes and after that any other random thing I can get to work when I'm desperate.


----------



## amidea (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> second collaboration box up
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.U9watGOmWLg


cute box, in my opinion.  don't think i'll get it because i have way more stuff than i need as is (and there's something about the surprise that really pulls me in) but i certainly wouldn't mind having this!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I also want to mention that the code I used and would be more than happy to share (if that's even necessary at this point) didn't come from one of our bloggers, I just pulled it off Google. No idea who the Affiliate even is. It was totally a fluke.
> 
> I always use biancardi and Marjolein's codes and after that any other random thing I can get to work when I'm desperate.


EDIT: After finishing reading...I think this post may be obsolete.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 1, 2014)

I joined the big girls club today. Just received an email letting me know I'm VIP. I feel happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> second collaboration box up
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.U9watGOmWLg


I know Marzia she's pewdiepie's girlfriend, cute box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I joined the big girls club today. Just received an email letting me know I'm VIP. I feel happy and sad at the same time.


Me also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 1, 2014)

I guess the 2+1 bundles don't count as 3 towards VIP, so I'm there yet on my main account. Oh well!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 1, 2014)

I am having Meme-Memory block.

I forgot...are the VIP 10% off and free shipping codes one time use?

Or can you use each code throughout the month?

Also can we stack codes? Or only one per order?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> second collaboration box up
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.U9watGOmWLg


who are these bloggers?  lol

SO not interested in this either.   Can we have someone that loves spa items?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't get it, why is the 7$ shipping waive code not working??!...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't get it, why is the 7$ shipping waive code not working??!...


they had the same problem in the beginning of July with that same promo too....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't get it, why is the 7$ shipping waive code not working??!...


Never worked for me either.. Heard it must be used on two seperate boxes in one order,but havent tried that..


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I joined the big girls club today. Just received an email letting me know I'm VIP. I feel happy and sad at the same time.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who are these bloggers?  lol
> 
> SO not interested in this either.   Can we have someone that loves spa items?


Type in cutiepiemarzia japanese haul.... lol Her parents are like multi-millionaires.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who are these bloggers?  lol
> 
> SO not interested in this either.   Can we have someone that loves spa items?


I don't know them but I'm from Poland.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Type in cutiepiemarzia japanese haul.... lol


I couldn't watch it for more than a few seconds after she started talking.  She is a beautiful girl...but that voice.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Never worked for me either.. Heard it must be used on two seperate boxes in one order,but havent tried that..


Ahh yes... It works on TWO boxes, not one box.... well than.


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, hit VIP status this month despite not remembering buying that many boxes... Then again, I always buy more boxes than I remember. I know I've got skincare, zero cosmetics, and tea box coming, at least. Also, my Benton products came in! Can't wait to use the steam cream tonight.

I _really_ wish my blog was popular enough to become an affiliate, much less get a collab box. But I'm so bad at procrastinating with my blog posts, so whatever. Also I might be a little too critical of the boxes... I would totally curate a fantastic Memebox, though. Just sayin. Tooting my own horn and all.

Also, did anyone see this? http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/overnight-miracle-mask-set-30ea#.U9winWOKMYA

It's DEWYTREE Overnight Miracle Mask Set -- Deep Detox Black Mask, Ginseng Nutritious Black Mask, and Honey Moist Black Mask. 10 each (30 total), $60. I'm neck deep in masks, but maybe it'll be of interest to some of you. $2 mask is average price for a mask.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

*Arrrgh* everywhere I go one of their names jumps up! How can I ever forget how I've been treated like trash!

Just going to say it out loud and get over it!

*The secret story of Marjolein, Felix and Marzia*

Probably most famous couple in the world are together thanks to me! yes they forgot to mentions they already had a break up before they even got together.

She was so afraid they relation would fail and wanted to concentrate on school or something. He kept talking and asking for advice of me on steam

We because good internet friends in the summer of 2011 when they got together. So we talked and talked and I totally calculated his fly ticket and how many km it was and that it was do-able. He was so down and really wanted to give it up also.

I said to him literaly:: "if I would love someone I would fly the world for them. If you really that sure you love her, go and find out if you belong together than your fly money is worth it and many times over and if not well then mistakes happen.

Next he said literaly: you are so right I'm going to do it! and within a few days he was off to her!

So I was very proud cupid but day before he went to her, he unfriended me everywhere and unfollowed me on twitter. 

I asked why did you unfollow? He said I don't know. That's the last thing I ever heard from him ever again!

I waited for him to friend me again and start talking and I only got more pissed so "Ignored" him for a while. Then I thought well now he better explain what the hell that was.

Felix = king of the internet and his youtube was exploded over the world. For me to reach him twitter was impossible. That was it.

So what the hell happened!? that's always what's in my mind and every time I see his or her name, I get angry about the fact I feel like I've been used and treated like trash.

And there is no way to reach him to ask him and say wt* why? Sure i'm happy for them that their hobby is their job (was already happy for them before he did that)

ps I have tweeted with Marzia after a year I think and she had no clue who I was, we were talking about a bear scarf. _She's a fine girl and her box is cute!_

I only every told a few friends and my family.

like: hey this guy from sweden is cool and were going gaming together and then my phone started bleeping daily so they knew we were tweeting. 

ps just saying he was a friend nothing more! this was in my beginning of twitter so hardly any friends xD

_But I never ever told anyone before because who would believe that me, just ordinary marjolein would been friends with Felix and cupido for him and marzia!_

_everything is just washed away..._

*So what he did hurt! and not knowing and can't find out also hurt!*

So that's out!

Maybe not the place but I feel most save to say here where all my Memefriends are! &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

So about this part in the previous comment:_ She's a fine girl and her box is cute!_

The box is very cute and I think with good value, so why not buy it and make it my 90st box!?


----------



## yunii (Aug 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So about this part in the previous comment:_ She's a fine girl and her box is cute!_
> 
> The box is very cute and I think with good value, so why not buy it and make it my 90st box!?


Omg that was mean of him. Don't think too much of them.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

The honest truth is that they seem to be ignoring bloggers that have been with them throughout their journey and going for what they see as big names. Probably names that had never even heard of memebox before.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually really like the new collaboration box because that liner set is really tempting me, but I won't do it without points or codes *hint hint memespies


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The honest truth is that they seem to be ignoring bloggers that have been with them throughout their journey and going for what they see as big names. Probably names that had never even heard of memebox before.


"joke of the year!"&gt;&gt;

I'll make myself famous and I'll speak for all memebox lovers and we could create lots of amazing memeboxes xD haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> Omg that was mean of him. Don't think too much of them.


Tnx! it's hard but I try! &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I actually really like the new collaboration box because that liner set is really tempting me, but I won't do it without points or codes *hint hint memespies


Yea I wont buy any boxes until there's some new codes and meme points.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea I wont buy any boxes until there's some new codes and meme points.


start blogging about your memebox unboxings, add referral links and boom there you have your points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 1, 2014)

Tbh I look at ppl like likewowlola and CoffeeBreakWithDani who have introduced me to the boxes and who have larger followings already.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> start blogging about your memebox unboxings, add referral links and boom there you have your points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been thinking about starting a blog, I've out it off because it seems everyone has one, and I have NO IDEA how to start! Any pointers as far as a platform, etcetera? I'd appreciate any ideas or help. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea I wont buy any boxes until there's some new codes and meme points.


Same!



Jane George said:


> Tbh I look at ppl like likewowlola and CoffeeBreakWithDani who have introduced me to the boxes and who have larger followings already.


Dani is so cute! She would make a great box too I'm sure. I wish they would have a poll and let us vote on future collaborations.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> start blogging about your memebox unboxings, add referral links and boom there you have your points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What do u mean start blogging about my Memebox unboxing... I do, and I do it the way I want, I don't do it for meme points, and referrals, I do it as a HOBBY. What do you mean "BOOM" " There you have your points"? Its not a job to me, I'm simply there customer, not their employee.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I've been thinking about starting a blog, I've out it off because it seems everyone has one, and I have NO IDEA how to start! Any pointers as far as a platform, etcetera? I'd appreciate any ideas or help. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Try blogger I've been there for 1,5 and I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't just start a blog because other do, do it because you want it. thats the first step making a blog. 

Think about what you like and not what would others like (that's a cliff lot's of bloggers fall off when they start)

So to not fall and have fun with blogging.

Make a list of subjects you love.

my blog example (I did have a blog-cliff moment)

What I like =

Memebox, korean skincare and makeup, gardening, baking, rilakkuma, jpop,kpop mandopop, my dog.etc

This is what I blog about now!

When I started out I blogged a little about what I liked and more what others would like.

budget makeup and finds and storage stuff.

and at one moment after I got sick and didn't blog I came back and thought this is not me!.

From that moment I started to blog in english and did everything I liked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And suddenly I met so much new and awesome, honest and kind people (lots of meme friends!!) because I wrote about what I liked.

if you write about what you like, you will have fun in writing it and others will read the fun in your words and also enjoy reading!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's my tip. everything else is up to you.

Everyone sees their blog different, museum, diary, photobook, database of moments, recipes collection, advice for others etc.

it's your adventure and you will invite us to come and look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope this helped and if you already knew, then you can see it as a freshing up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> What do u mean start blogging about my Memebox unboxing... I do, and I do it the way I want, I don't do it for meme points, and referrals, I do it as a HOBBY. What do you mean "BOOM" " There you have your points"? Its not a job to me, I'm simply there customer, not their employee.


Lol didn't see your link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for ppl who don't have a blog it's an easy way to get more points,

I also blog about Memebox because I love korean skincare and makeup and to take pretty pictures of them I didn't bought 89 memeboxes just to earn my money back xD haha

I do love writing about it, it's hard with my reading disorder but I go for it.. it's 2:52 AM and still I'm writing my memeblogpost now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 1, 2014)

New collab box is really cute!

Almost bought the Cooling Care and so glad I didn't, since the spoiler was in another box and I don't love the product (it is very cooling, though). The color is fantastic but dries very patchy.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

I made VIP on my second account! Come to me lovely points x2! I do so love having lots of points and the fact I got in on that lovely deal this morning... swollen, broken foot? Who can remember about a thing like that when one has just received four memeboxes and purchased three more!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 1, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I made VIP on my second account! Come to me lovely points x2! I do so love having lots of points and the fact I got in on that lovely deal this morning... swollen, broken foot? Who can remember about a thing like that when one has just received four memeboxes and purchased three more!!!!


You got NEW meme points on your VIP account for Aug? or do you mean referral codes? @@puppymomofthree


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You got NEW meme points on your VIP account for Aug? or do you mean referral codes? @@puppymomofthree


I am waiting for my new VIP points on both my accounts. I used a referral code this morning.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> second collaboration box up
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.U9watGOmWLg


This one doesn't appeal to me even the tiniest little bit. Not one item. I would rather Memebox collaborate with one of our bloggers here, I think you all would have much better taste when putting a box together.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

I could put together a Secret Key box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I could put together a Secret Key box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I liked your homemade honey box but I'm still holding old for Honey 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

I just bought it! I liked the eyeliner stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Paid $13,99 for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My moms VIP points from July were refunded when I canceled the #17 and they've set the VIP points date to 2015  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I now have officially 90 Memeboxes! Only 10 to go xD


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 1, 2014)

Memespies!!!! I want more snails!!!! A new snail box would be much better received than any if the collaboration boxes have been so far! Trust me, we love our snails!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I liked your homemade honey box but I'm still holding old for Honey 2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, that too!!  I am also looking for a honey 2 as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I could put together a Secret Key box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


woo, I would love to buy that if it happens!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 1, 2014)

I don't believe any VIP members got VIP points today.  Memebox sent out an email to the VIP members with this info



> *Purchase. Points. Perks!*
> -Get exclusive VIP only discount promotion codes
> -Get early access to new arrivals
> -Get Early Bird Deals on new arrivals
> ...


that doesn't mean you get them today.  We didn't get the 15 memepoints until late last week.

It is random when they give it out ...for now.  Maybe in the future they will give to us all at the beginning of the month...who knows?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 1, 2014)

They've said they are making a new Honey 2 btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I _really_ wish my blog was popular enough to become an affiliate, much less get a collab box. But I'm so bad at procrastinating with my blog posts, so whatever. Also I might be a little too critical of the boxes... I would totally curate a fantastic Memebox, though. Just sayin. Tooting my own horn and all.


You don't need to have a popular blog to be an affiliate, just go here http://us.memebox.com/affiliates/ and create an account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 1, 2014)

I actually think that collab box is really cute  :wub:  I have the orange version of the SharaShara balm and it is really nice! It isn't really "orange" though, more of a dark pink. It has tint in the center and a balm around the edges. It's actually really hydrating, too. I kind want the pink one, but I just used my birchbox points for two of the new Benefit lip balms, so I dunno.

Here's some more info on the liners:

http://beecrazy.hk/en/deals/beauty-people-snow-white-limited-edition-makeup-set


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, I know I could be an affiliate just by signing up, but I don't feel worthy of it. I personally feel like I need to up my blogging game before I start doing any of that stuff, I would hate to get any sort of commission or bonus from that blog if I'm not putting my all into my posts. Maybe once I get a better camera and more time to work on the blog, I'll join. It would be nice to have special codes to give people.

In other news, Benton products on sale again! Don't have the funds right now, so hopefully they'll do a third sale later in the year.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Try blogger I've been there for 1,5 and I really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Don't just start a blog because other do, do it because you want it. thats the first step making a blog.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I want to create a blog because I love love live makeup and skin care and photography and my dumb cats and I love to write as well! I'd love perks too but it's not the first or even the tenth reason I'd start a blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I tend to keep my social media accounts contained to people I only know in real life so I think it would be very hard to gain followers that way, but eh, whatever! I do love your blog and your adorable puppy! And gardening pics. They're lovely!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> They've said they are making a new Honey 2 btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is the best news I've heard all day! I missed the first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm really excited about the cooling care spoiler!  I'm glad I decided to get this box since it's still super hot here.

I like this collab better than the other one, but I don't think it's a super wow box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I actually think that collab box is really cute  :wub:  I have the orange version of the SharaShara balm and it is really nice! It isn't really "orange" though, more of a dark pink. It has tint in the center and a balm around the edges. It's actually really hydrating, too. I kind want the pink one, but I just used my birchbox points for two of the new Benefit lip balms, so I dunno.
> 
> Here's some more info on the liners:
> 
> http://beecrazy.hk/en/deals/beauty-people-snow-white-limited-edition-makeup-set


That's funny, there the EXACT same colors from The mermaid gel liner tin.


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's funny, there the EXACT same colors from The mermaid gel liner tin.


That's what I was thinking, except I'm probably going to buy it still since I don't have very many eyeliners. But I'm hoping I can wait till tm to get some pts or something from meme vip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 2, 2014)

I used my 15 points on the new collab box, since they were going to expire soon.  I think these are the swatches for the eyeliners which look pretty nice:

http://www.beautypeople.co/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&amp;goodsno=82&amp;category=004


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

catyz said:


> That's what I was thinking, except I'm probably going to buy it still since I don't have very many eyeliners. But I'm hoping I can wait till tm to get some pts or something from meme vip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ive been trying to find where they said when we were getting VIP points? Is it later today? tomorrow?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ahh yes... It works on TWO boxes, not one box.... well than.


Well that makes sense!! I could never figure out why it never worked for me!!

@ I think what Marjolein meant is that you can send in the link to your review to Memebox and they will give you three Memepoints for every review.  So you get points for already doing something you love and enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I blog and love it but I have to say it's a total time suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I never thought I could have a blog or would be any good at it but it turns out I really love it!  I don't have a beautiful, expensive website or anything but I just talk about the things I enjoy!  It's so fun when people come and comment because it's nice knowing other people like the same things I do! 

It's part of the reason I love MUT so much.  It's like a bunch of besties but all over the world  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well that makes sense!! I could never figure out why it never worked for me!!
> 
> @ I think what Marjolein meant is that you can send in the link to your review to Memebox and they will give you three Memepoints for every review.  So you get points for already doing something you love and enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yea, its very time consuming


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

You know who they should do a collaboration with?!?!  @@veritazy !!!!   She always is hunting and finding the best things that should go in a box!

Hello, Memebox,

Please do your next collaboration with @@veritazy, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!

Memeaddicted,

Me


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi Memefans--I'm new to MUT, but I've been creepily lurking for a bit, sorry. I look forward to fangirling over new boxes with you in the future.

I wanted to let you know that I've posted a translation of the ingredient list from the Global #13



Spoiler



eon Wheat-Germ 75 Cream



in the ingredients tag. I was fairly nervous about the ingredients in that product, but they turned out to be (theoretically, at least) gentle enough to test on my troubled skin.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well that makes sense!! I could never figure out why it never worked for me!!
> 
> @ I think what Marjolein meant is that you can send in the link to your review to Memebox and they will give you three Memepoints for every review.  So you get points for already doing something you love and enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Do they really give you 3 points per review? That's...super tempting to start blogging about. I mean, I have a personal LJ I blog on, but I could make a Wordpress or something...


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 2, 2014)

Please help. I ordered a box on 31 july which im not super happy about and used my 15 vip points. If I cancel my box will they refund my 15 points? Because I want to buy the new collaboration box.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You know who they should do a collaboration with?!?!  @@veritazy !!!!   She always is hunting and finding the best things that should go in a box!
> 
> Hello, Memebox,
> 
> ...


omg haha. This is as good as it coming true.

Thanks, hun~  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Please help. I ordered a box on 31 july which im not super happy about and used my 15 vip points. If I cancel my box will they refund my 15 points? Because I want to buy the new collaboration box.


I would email them and ask.  Just make the title say something about Cancellation Question or something.  I've asked before and they've responded back fairly quickly that (in my case) they would give me points back but I would lose the ability to use the particular code again.  That was worth it to me so I did end up cancelling.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 2, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Please help. I ordered a box on 31 july which im not super happy about and used my 15 vip points. If I cancel my box will they refund my 15 points? Because I want to buy the new collaboration box.


Might have to email memebox about that. If it were the points which have not expired (if unused till this day) it might be refunded. Last I heard, it expires in 2015? Is that true, wonderful miss @marjolein?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hi Memefans--I'm new to MUT, but I've been creepily lurking for a bit, sorry. I look forward to fangirling over new boxes with you in the future.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I've posted a translation of the ingredient list from the Global #13
> 
> ...


It's about time you got here!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ((hugs))


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 2, 2014)

I emailed them now. Will report what they answer! I am still not sure about cancelling the earth and sea box, what do you think about that box?


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

i received the vitamin box and at home box today...along with the free cleansing lotion that came in the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hi Memefans--I'm new to MUT, but I've been creepily lurking for a bit, sorry. I look forward to fangirling over new boxes with you in the future.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I've posted a translation of the ingredient list from the Global #13
> 
> ...


Welcome! I love your blog, it was super helpful when I went to New York a little bit ago. Skylake is fantastic, definitely got the masks you recommended along with the shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the vitamin box and at home box today...along with the free cleansing lotion that came in the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What do you think of the Vitamin box, Genie? Were you impressed with it or no?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the vitamin box and at home box today...along with the free cleansing lotion that came in the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry for the double post...tried posting while walking dogs. Not smart. lol


----------



## Fae (Aug 2, 2014)

One can get 3 points per review? To which e mail adress do you send it to? ^^


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well that makes sense!! I could never figure out why it never worked for me!!
> 
> @ I *think what Marjolein meant is that you can send in the link to your review to Memebox and they will give you three Memepoints for every review.  So you get points for already doing something you love and enjoy. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I've sent them my reviews in the past (before I was an affiliate) ~ I never got points. How does this work? Do they have something where they actually state that or was that something they used to do and no longer do?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the vitamin box and at home box today...along with the free cleansing lotion that came in the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi eugiegenie ~ I know you are super busy right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but when you get a chance, can you just take a snapshot of the product card (both sides) for the Vitamin box? Thank you so so much!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the vitamin box and at home box today...along with the free cleansing lotion that came in the bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow. Can't wait to hear what you think about the vitamin box.

I know you are super busy with more important things at the moment, but if you could just give us a "thumbs up" or "thumbs down" that would be amazing!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

spoiler for the vitamin box is up in the spoilers thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-5


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the vitamin box is up in the spoilers thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-5


Omg, so excited! Looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for taking your time. How are you and your gorgeous little princess doing?


----------



## maii (Aug 2, 2014)

I think the new collab box looks lovely - I've been eyeing the eyeliner sets and wishing one would come in one of my boxes!

But - there would have to be a good code/points for me to get it, cos I generally don't get boxes with contents already revealed, I like the surprise too much.

Actually, this box is along the lines of what I thought My Cute Wish List would be. So, you know, hope they aim even higher with that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> spoiler for the vitamin box is up in the spoilers thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-5


Who's better than you?!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I couldn't watch it for more than a few seconds after she started talking. She is a beautiful girl...but that voice.


Omgosh, you're right, I just tried to get through one of the vids and...couldn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still super cute box though.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Might have to email memebox about that. If it were the points which have not expired (if unused till this day) it might be refunded. Last I heard, it expires in 2015? Is that true, wonderful miss @marjolein?


@memeaddicted

That happened to me, I canceled the global #17 to buy the bigger set. I've used the 15 july vip points and 1 survey point. I asked them :

___________________________________________________________________

_Could you please cancel this Order #&lt;number&gt; on &lt;memeaccount emailaddress&gt;_
_bla bla bla bla about hwy I don't want it any more._
 
_So please could you cancel my Order #&lt;number&gt; on &lt;memeaccount emailaddress&gt; and get my money back._
_Will this account laso get the 15 vippoints back?_
 
_kind regards....bla_
____________________________________________________
 
Then the send me a standard reply back and I got a message from paypal that my 13,99 were refunded and I looked on the memeaccount and saw 16 points again.
Then I flipped and directly looked at the date and it said: expires: July 31 2015
 
So 2 options
1) They've made a mistake with putting in the right expire date because it officially would expire the next day.
2) They've just refunded my points and set the date to 1 year like they normal do when they give you long lasting points, but I just checked my $10 commision points and there it said N/A
 
No clue I think they've just made a mistake.. or because you did buy in the right time but the cancel outside that time that they give you your points back so you can buy what you do really want and give you time enough.
 
just try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and remember to be very kind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

maii said:


> I think the new collab box looks lovely - I've been eyeing the eyeliner sets and wishing one would come in one of my boxes!
> 
> But - there would have to be a good code/points for me to get it, cos I generally don't get boxes with contents already revealed, I like the surprise too much.
> 
> Actually, this box is along the lines of what I thought My Cute Wish List would be. So, you know, hope they aim even higher with that.


YES!!! That's exactly what I was thinking, if this is JUST a collab box, the My cute wishlist better be just as good or even better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

So @Theblondeangel asked me a question about the commission and withdrawals.

Does anyone else maybe has some questions about commission and requests a withdrawal, or is still unsure how it all works.

If so please *like* this comment and I'll post the commissions &amp; withdrawal information I just gave my memefriend in a new comment.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So @Theblondeangel asked me a question about the commission and withdrawals.
> 
> Does anyone else maybe has some questions about commission and requests a withdrawal, or is still unsure how it all works.
> 
> If so please *like* this comment and I'll post the commissions &amp; withdrawal information I just gave my memefriend in a new comment.


There is an affiliate thread for these types of questions and answers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The mods set it up for us 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/?hl=%2Baffiliate&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2252067


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> There is an affiliate thread for these types of questions and answers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The mods set it up for us
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/?hl=%2Baffiliate&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2252067


ah that's good then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  didn't know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sometimes I wonder when you sleep,I have the feeling you are always here (availeble)

what time is it there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> ah that's good then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  didn't know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> sometimes I wonder when you sleep,I have the feeling you are always here (availeble)
> 
> what time is it there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is 9am.  I am working this morning on a system roll out, so I was up at 4am.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is 9am.  I am working this morning on a system roll out, so I was up at 4am.


Woow, aren't you super tired now or totally pumped up with coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Woow, aren't you super tired now or totally pumped up with coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no, not tired and only had one cup of coffee.  I am used to not sleeping that much.   I will probably nap this afternoon as there is more work to be done tonight from 10pm to 1am and then again at 5am.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

im actually quite happy with the two boxes i received today! what a nice surprise to my bitter month confinement haha


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> im actually quite happy with the two boxes i received today! what a nice surprise to my bitter month confinement haha


Well, you have a lovely companion to keep you company!  Is your son excited about his new sister?  Does he want to "help" you?


----------



## yunii (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> im actually quite happy with the two boxes i received today! what a nice surprise to my bitter month confinement haha


Then u have more reason to shop online


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, not tired and only had one cup of coffee.  I am used to not sleeping that much.   I will probably nap this afternoon as there is more work to be done tonight from 10pm to 1am and then again at 5am.


and then you also have a blog that takes time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I'm not crazy afterall with my going to bed at 5am and sleep for 4 hours  and some tiny naps during the day xD 

We say goodbye to our evening skin care routine and hello night skin care routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW I got the A.True packages a few days ago, they are too kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm loving these products! I think some I would like more when winter comes!


----------



## neosan (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, all!

I just ordered the Collab #2 box last night.  When I saw the ad for it pop up on the Memebox site, I clicked on it and the box was listed as $29.00.  I ordered, and right after i submitted my order, I see the box on the site listed at $23.00!  I went back to check my order info, and sure enough, the receipt shows $29.00.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I sent Memebox an e-mail about it, and I'm just waiting to hear back.  This hasn't happened with any other order, so it's strange.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

neosan said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I just ordered the Collab #2 box last night.  When I saw the ad for it pop up on the Memebox site, I clicked on it and the box was listed as $29.00.  I ordered, and right after i submitted my order, I see the box on the site listed at $23.00!  I went back to check my order info, and sure enough, the receipt shows $29.00.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I sent Memebox an e-mail about it, and I'm just waiting to hear back.  This hasn't happened with any other order, so it's strange.


with shipping, it is 29.99

are you including your shipping with that box?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmmm hope we get the VIP meme points soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe they will give them to us the day they release Snail 3 and Honey 2 (a girl can dream)!


----------



## neosan (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> with shipping, it is 29.99
> 
> are you including your shipping with that box?


biancardi,

Ah, I see. You are right. Total brain fart on my part. Ugh. :blush:   Thanks.


----------



## neosan (Aug 2, 2014)

I should be getting the Office Essentials box either today or Monday.  Does anyone have any opinions about that particular box?  I watched some unboxing videos, and everything in it looks pretty good and like something I would put to use.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

to become a vip, do they also count how much money you've spent on boxes or just how many boxes?

cause i ordered like 5 boxes (i had 100 points lol so i only paid total of $1.99) in one month and i'm still not vip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

neosan said:


> I should be getting the Office Essentials box either today or Monday.  Does anyone have any opinions about that particular box?  I watched some unboxing videos, and everything in it looks pretty good and like something I would put to use.


I did a review on it...I was not thrilled with it because they didn't put in the Secret Key Aura Mist, which was the spoiler. They didn't tell us that until 3 days after the box shipped out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do love the rivecowe compact and the coffee!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> to become a vip, do they also count how much money you've spent on boxes or just how many boxes?
> 
> cause i ordered like 5 boxes (i had 100 points lol so i only paid total of $1.99) in one month and i'm still not vip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you should email them and ask.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

did anyone post the spoiler for the at home box? cos i posted it in the spoilers thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-46


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, you have a lovely companion to keep you company!  Is your son excited about his new sister?  Does he want to "help" you?


at first he was a little jealous (he was even naughtier than before, trying to get our attention and all), but i think he's improved today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> at first he was a little jealous (he was even naughtier than before, trying to get our attention and all), but i think he's improved today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol

When my second nephew was born, my first nephew, who is 3 years older, changed his mind that he was a "big boy now" and decided he was a baby, like his baby brother...


----------



## neosan (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's what else I have on the way:

All About Lips 

No Makeup Makeup

Waterproof Makeup 

Smile Care (this should be shipping out now)

I hope the All About Lips turns out to be awesome.  I am a certified lip product junkie, so this box had to be mine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> did anyone post the spoiler for the at home box? cos i posted it in the spoilers thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-46


Yea it was posted earlier this week.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

Ladies, do you refrigerate the Purederm masks after opening? I'm talking about the bottles we received in the Whole Grain and Aloe boxes. I refrigerate my other masks to keep them fresh and because I like them chilled before using but was curious about these.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Ladies, do you refrigerate the Purederm masks after opening? I'm talking about the bottles we received in the Whole Grain and Aloe boxes. I refrigerate my other masks to keep them fresh and because I like them chilled before using but was curious about these.


The heating mask? Not me..

the point is for it to be able to ~heat up~ :0


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie do you mean the ones in the plastic container?  no, I don't.  I do refrig all sheet masks and pads, but not the wash off masks.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> you can send in the link to your review to Memebox and they will give you three Memepoints for every review


 
Wait--seriously? I've been reviewing away without realizing this! hahaa! Do you just contact the [email protected] main customer service email account and provide a list/links?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait--seriously? I've been reviewing away without realizing this! hahaa! Do you just contact the [email protected] main customer service email account and provide a list/links?


I honestly don't know if this is true...

Unless it's a specific deal they've worked out with certain bloggers.

Or unless I've been a dumb-head this whole time/they never informed me of this, lol. I've been reviewing Memeboxes since Global #1 and haven't received 3 points per review!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly don't know if this is true...
> 
> Unless it's a specific deal they've worked out with certain bloggers.
> 
> Or unless I've been a dumb-head this whole time/they never informed me of this, lol. I've been reviewing Memeboxes since Global #1 and haven't received 3 points per review!




I have a ton of reviews out there as well - they never told me this either!  I would think you would know about it if anyone should  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a ton of reviews out there as well - they never told me this either!  I would think you would know about it if anyone should  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I mean- they have a million different deals going on with bloggers, so maybe this is just something that they told a few people? I don't know, but if that's the case for everyone, then they owe me about a zillion points LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MemeJunkie do you mean the ones in the plastic container?  no, I don't.  I do refrig all sheet masks and pads, but not the wash off masks.


That would be correct, plastic containers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Have you tried the Steam Pore Pack from 3 yet? I've used it twice now. I like it a lot.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> That would be correct, plastic containers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Have you tried the Steam Pore Pack from 3 yet? I've used it twice now. I like it a lot.


I haven't gotten it yet.....sigh....

It won't ship out until monday because it was valued bundled with Fermented 2.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I mean- they have a million different deals going on with bloggers, *so maybe this is just something that they told a few people?* I don't know, but if that's the case for everyone, then they owe me about a zillion points LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It kinda sucks if that is the case.  Right now, they would owe me 69 points for the reviews I have already written  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't gotten it yet.....sigh....
> 
> It won't ship out until monday because it was valued bundled with Fermented 2.


Ah yes, the dreaded Fermented 2 debacle. My Dermocosmetics 2 is bundled with it in one order but for some reason they released my Pore Care with my other Fermented box. Makes no sense.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

Sometimes I think I have boxes that I maybe didn't need... pore care... etc can only come up with one right now but there are more... o the color boxes not so great

And reading and writing this whole comment feels like a dejavu!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

Dang if they gave us 3 points for every review...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It kinda sucks if that is the case.  Right now, they would owe me 69 points for the reviews I have already written  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


90 here, I sent in my review links last night, when I heard about this. I have about 90+ lol.

*crosses fingers* lets hope its true and not an urban legend!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

It would be cool if they did more random point deposits in our accounts again! I loved the "here are five points to celebrate____,but hurry you only have 24 hours to use them" emails.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 90 here, I sent in my review links last night, when I heard about this. I have about 90+ lol.
> 
> *crosses fingers* lets hope its true and not an urban legend!


let us know what they say!!  Cause I will send them my links too!!  lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> let us know what they say!!  Cause I will send them my links too!!  lol


Okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes, we're anxious to hear your report, !

Although I thought about it a bit further and remembered that most of my reviews consist of me critiquing the stated values of the products, so maybe--for the sake of Memeharmony--I should just let this opportunity slide by, even if there is a review/Memepoints program. lol


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

neosan said:


> I should be getting the Office Essentials box either today or Monday.  Does anyone have any opinions about that particular box?  I watched some unboxing videos, and everything in it looks pretty good and like something I would put to use.


I got my Office Essentials only because of the mist as well but once I received the box, I was actually really what's in there. Everything became handy (e.g., coffee, fabric spray, face wipes &amp; compact) at work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



justamerelurker said:


> to become a vip, do they also count how much money you've spent on boxes or just how many boxes?
> 
> cause i ordered like 5 boxes (i had 100 points lol so i only paid total of $1.99) in one month and i'm still not vip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Um, I always thought it's the number of boxes (5 within the last 3 months, not including this one) and not the price?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

Does the VIP 10% off $100 not work in the Shop?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Does the VIP 10% off $100 not work in the Shop?


before shipping? it should


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

My memebox website is not working,, yours?


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My memebox website is not working,, yours?


it works for me ;o


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

The minute I purchase a box, Memebox will release new meme points.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> it works for me ;o


it works again.. my cookies were full or something the website said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> never ever heard that before xD


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The minute I purchase a box, Memebox will release new meme points.  &lt;_&lt;


I know right? I went ahead and bought a box without pts for now anyways... more pts for later new boxes, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I emailed them now. Will report what they answer! I am still not sure about cancelling the earth and sea box, what do you think about that box?


I am so excited for this box!  I'm expecting clay and mud masks, serums using marine collagen and plant extracts,  some sea salt scrubs....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 2, 2014)

i did an unboxing video of the vitamin care box and it's now in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 2, 2014)

Hmm.. I also am having issues with the Memebox website...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

memebox fb page :  Site is slower than usual due to high traffic! We'll be back soon!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yea, Memebox's website is very slow.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a great idea!

Not sure if someone said did already btw   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Create your own ultimate Memebox and show it to Memebox!*

So we can help them make their Memeboxes even more amazing!

Take an empty Memebox.

Then add 4 favorite full-sized Memebox products you've already received.

Then add 4 favorite mask or sample sized products you've received already.

This way it looks like an ordinary Memebox but this time filled with your favorite products.

Then take a picture of this Memebox and email this to [email protected] (they respond faster)

*Subject line:*

✿My ultimate Memebox✿

(just copy!)

*Attach the picture, *

name of picture: My ultimate Memebox by &lt;your full memeaccount name&gt;

*Email:*

(Just copy and edit your information in it)

*_________________________________________________________________*

Hi,

An idea by Marjolein Kucmer and I've joined;

The idea was to create our most favorite memebox with the products we already received.

So you have an even better idea of our taste in Korean cosmetics.

As you can see I've included a picture.

I hope you'll find this idea helpful to make our Memeboxes even more spectacular in the future   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really love Memebox from today until forever!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kind regards

&lt;your full memeaccount name&gt;

&lt;your memeaccount emailaddress&gt;

_______________________________________________________________________________

This way we maybe get even better memeboxes and maybe by participating with this idea and taking effort in making the pictures

they maybe give us some points for it for the memepoint lovers, that's why you add your email address at the end of the email   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*If you all find this an good idea, wait with sending the email and go here to join!!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133610-i-have-a-great-meme-idea/

Thanks &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, Memebox's website is very slow.


they probably are upgrading! looks like it is back up now


----------



## Deareux (Aug 2, 2014)

Has anyone watched CutiePieMarzia's video on what's going to be in her box? I love her! Everything she picked out is so cute although I don't know if I'm going to get it or not.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I have a great idea!
> 
> Not sure if someone said did already btw   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Don't got time for this, but gl


----------



## Jane George (Aug 2, 2014)

isn't this just going to slow up responses for affiliates querying things. would be better at the general email surely.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 2, 2014)

Or even on instagram


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isn't this just going to slow up responses for affiliates querying things. would be better at the general email surely.


Yea it definately will slow up responses.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Has anyone watched CutiePieMarzia's video on what's going to be in her box? I love her! Everything she picked out is so cute although I don't know if I'm going to get it or not.


Yes and entered the giveaway xD i bought to box yesterday, sure I want another one haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Urggg I want to purchase something but can't get on there website, still down .


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

PS people how annoying are those emails that Memebox send you that you've forgot something to buy from your cart!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, Memebox's website is very slow.


Definitely can't get that 10% off to work even after clearing cookies, etc. I know you all had problems with the shipping charge waive code for July...could this be similar? My total is $108 without shipping charges. In addition, do you also receive the free shipping because it's over $70?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Definitely can't get that 10% off to work even after clearing cookies, etc. I know you all had problems with the shipping charge waive code for July...could this be similar? My total is $108 without shipping charges. In addition, do you also receive the free shipping because it's over $70?


That code for 10% off 100$ SHOULD work, maybe something is wrong with it, as well as the FREESHIPPING over 70$ should work too! I know that had a few glitch's yesterday. Ill try it as well once the site gets back up and see.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

*PS I know why the website is o slow I think!!*

Because Cutiepiemarzia just uploaded that video ab hour ago about the colab Memebox and so everybody who doesn't know memebox is going to check out the website ..

that's about more than 10.000 ppl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

Dang, memebox is gonna rack up profitssssss lol

Cutiepiemarzia is really popular


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Dang, memebox is gonna rack up profitssssss lol
> 
> Cutiepiemarzia is really popular


Not if the websites down lol


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Not if the websites down lol


....

wow im stupid lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

the website works btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> slow but works


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

can't checkout, its down for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isn't this just going to slow up responses for affiliates querying things. would be better at the general email surely.


I agree.  I also like being surprised as well with the boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Has anyone watched CutiePieMarzia's video on what's going to be in her box? I love her! Everything she picked out is so cute although I don't know if I'm going to get it or not.


I am grateful that I am not tempted by the cutsie stuff!!  lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am grateful that I am not tempted by the cutsie stuff!!  lol


I wanted the eyeliners ($29 on ebay) and got the box for $13,99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm greatful


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I wanted the eyeliners ($29 on ebay) and got the box for $13,99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm greatful


good for you!


----------



## Fae (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't really like the new collaboration boxes they've come up with! I guess I like being surprised more! ^^

Also, the items inside haven't been calling my name! I have kind of a love-hate relationship with waterproof eyeliners! They're so hard to get off, but so handy for summer! ^^


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

I am mostly in this for the serums, toners, essences, liquid and oil cleansers, and masks, so the collaboration boxes do little for me. I hope you ladies enjoy your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm stepping up my sheet mask game! I just purchased:


My Beauty Diary, Aloe (10)
My Beauty Diary, Bulgarian White Rose (2)
My Beauty Diary, Imperial Bird's Nest (2)
My Beauty Diary, Mexico Cactus (6)
Etude House, Olive (5)
Etude House, Honey (5)
Super excited to try them all out! Between my Mask 4 box and these – I hope to make it to the start of fall.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

Fae said:


> I don't really like the new collaboration boxes they've come up with! I guess I like being surprised more! ^^
> 
> Also, the items inside haven't been calling my name! I have kind of a love-hate relationship with waterproof eyeliners! They're so hard to get off, but so handy for summer! ^^





puppymomofthree said:


> I am mostly in this for the serums, toners, essences, liquid and oil cleansers, and masks, so the collaboration boxes do little for me. I hope you ladies enjoy your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too!!   I have tons of makeup (plus I sub to other beauty boxes that specialize in makeup), so I feel the same way as you do.   I did get the F/W, but only because of the colors.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am mostly in this for the serums, toners, essences, liquid and oil cleansers, and masks, so the collaboration boxes do little for me. I hope you ladies enjoy your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## yunii (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am mostly in this for the serums, toners, essences, liquid and oil cleansers, and masks, so the collaboration boxes do little for me. I hope you ladies enjoy your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree with you


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

I was like you guys, only wanted the skin care items but after trying some of their makeup and realized how compatible they were for me, I love their makeup items now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 2, 2014)

I like some of the BB creams, CC creams, and lip stains--but it is hard to find options that work for everyone--case in point orange lip colors.


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I like some of the BB creams, CC creams, and lip stains--but it is hard to find options that work for everyone--case in point orange lip colors.


Agreed, except lip stains doesn't work well for me at all. I think my lips are weird or something but when I put them on, it's way to saturated and impossible to make it into a gradient effect.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 2, 2014)

Gradients are indeed hard but if you know the right way it's very easy! at first I was like fighting with these stains/tints

and now in seconds have a gradient and all kinds of gradients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ps you can use any lip product to create a gradient even your lipsticks 







 
I have 2 pictures of my lips,, taken a few days ago for a blogpost, now they come in handy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So on the left you'll see the lipstick applied "normal".. and on the right you see it with a natural gradient. This is a K drama gradient. 

you can also add more gloss to it to young up your lip look.

The Kpop has gradient has more "pop" to the lips. meaning that the inside color is more vivid and the gradients is heavy. also lots of times they apply lipgloss.

Because kpop stars need to shine on camera and stage. and in Kdramas they want to give you that natural look like you don't wear makeup.
And this is a more kpoppy kind of gradient 






Maybe I'll make a blog tutorial or yt video how to create good gradients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything is possible, never give up! &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

Finally got to order the cutie pie box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 2, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am mostly in this for the serums, toners, essences, liquid and oil cleansers, and masks, so the collaboration boxes do little for me. I hope you ladies enjoy your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm the same and it's also rare that I wear much more than a touch of spot cream, powder and always mascara. Sometimes liner. So it's fun for me to order the occasional box from Meme that has some makeup but that's certainly not what made me fall in love. If I try something new with regard to makeup it's usually something I received in Birchbox, Blush, Ipsy or Sample Society. Two of which I've been telling myself I need to cancel for months now and never get around to.


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

*@@marjojojoleintje,  that does look very nice! I will for sure watch the video if it's there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As it stands right now, I dislike lip tints, lol.*


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> For affordable, I recommend Paula's Choice.  The website also has a really great product rating system for other brands... let me find the link... http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/brands/ It's not all encompassing, of course but depending on what's available in your area,you can get some of these at a drugstore.  I use a Neutrogena retinol product, I can't remember the name but its for nighttime.
> 
> It doesn't have to be expensive to be effective.
> 
> I wish Memebox sent ingredient lists because I would love to know if I had any moisturizers with retinol from them!


Hey @@Saffyra, so I started using this retinol wrinkle filling cream and it made my tiny wrinkle from my forehead disappear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the ROC brand. Love and surprised at how fast the results were! So thanks again! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 2, 2014)

catyz said:


> Hey @@Saffyra, so I started using this retinol wrinkle filling cream and it made my tiny wrinkle from my forehead disappear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the ROC brand. Love and surprised at how fast the results were! So thanks again! I really appreciate it.


I got that in a beauty box, forget which one! Im going to try it out! Its been sitting in my drawer for a bit now lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm stepping up my sheet mask game! I just purchased:
> 
> 
> My Beauty Diary, Aloe (10)
> ...


I read this and thought "I should use a sheet mask tonight." I looked in my mask drawer and realized....

Hi, my name is Sarah and I am addicted to face masks. Lol


----------



## ellabella10 (Aug 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> at first he was a little jealous (he was even naughtier than before, trying to get our attention and all), but i think he's improved today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel ya! I have a 3 yo and a 6 week old


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I read this and thought "I should use a sheet mask tonight." I looked in my mask drawer and realized....
> 
> Hi, my name is Sarah and I am addicted to face masks. Lol


Speaking of sheet masks, I am on step 1 of 3 of HolikaHolika Pig Nose right now. I don't think it works any better than a regular nose strip, but it sure does feel good! The first step is all tingly


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I read this and thought "I should use a sheet mask tonight." I looked in my mask drawer and realized....
> 
> Hi, my name is Sarah and I am addicted to face masks. Lol


lol. Where do you get them all? And do you have any favorite brands? I got these off eBay, and I'm excited to give them a try. The My Beauty Diary were cheaper, so I'm hoping I like those better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got that in a beauty box, forget which one! Im going to try it out! Its been sitting in my drawer for a bit now lol


I think you'll like the results but the only down side is that it's kind of oily.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol. Where do you get them all? And do you have any favorite brands? I got these off eBay, and I'm excited to give them a try. The My Beauty Diary were cheaper, so I'm hoping I like those better.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the red wine ones by my beauty diary and I like them a lot.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol. Where do you get them all? And do you have any favorite brands? I got these off eBay, and I'm excited to give them a try. The My Beauty Diary were cheaper, so I'm hoping I like those better.


I get them from different websites, although some of the MBD are sold through Walmart.com
My favorites (in no particular order) are...

Etude House collagen masks

Etude House vitamin B masks

MBD apple polyphenol masks (great for acne breakouts)

MBD chocolate truffle masks

MBD red vine masks

MBD caviar masks

If you're looking for a good sleeping mask... I love the Mizon good night wrinkle care sleeping mask, my skin always feels like a baby's butt in the morning.

My skin seems to like the EH and MBD masks a lot. The MBD ones are so popular because they are great bang for your buck, they work well and are cheap.

I need to work on using these though, I have more than I thought saved up.



Spoiler







The problem is how often should I use them, lol.



ETA: I am saving the more moisturizing ones for the super dry Oklahoma winter.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2014)

@paradoxnerd  are your masks in their own crisper in the frig?  That is a good idea, because I don't use one of my crispers that much and I have two tupperware containers filled with masks hogging up shelf space right now


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @paradoxnerd  are your masks in their own crisper in the frig?  That is a good idea, because I don't use one of my crispers that much and I have two tupperware containers filled with masks hogging up shelf space right now


No, they're in their own drawer of a storage cart... But you have just given me a brilliant idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I get them from different websites, although some of the MBD are sold through Walmart.com
> 
> My favorites (in no particular order) are...
> 
> ...


Gah! I don't think I can like this photo enough!!! I just got into sheet masks about a month ago, so this world is still new to me. I do have the Etude House collagen and vitamin masks on my wishlist. I don't think any of the MBD masks you like would be moisturizing enough for my super dry skin though.

Your photo makes me want to buy more sheet masks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Gah! I don't think I can like this photo enough!!! I just got into sheet masks about a month ago, so this world is still new to me. I do have the Etude House collagen and vitamin masks on my wishlist. I don't think any of the MBD masks you like would be moisturizing enough for my super dry skin though.
> 
> Your photo makes me want to buy more sheet masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol, yeah well I have squirrelly sensitive skin.. You might try the natto mask, that one is supposed to be pretty moisturizing. Oh and FYI the hyaluronic acid one is underwhelming in the moisture department.
See if you can find a box of the MBD that has a variety of their masks so you can try a bunch without committing to a whole box of one type.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 2, 2014)

don't know if anyone mention here but I think naked box 17 is still available

http://us.memebox.com/nakedbox-1099#.U92kWHi9LCS


----------



## avarier (Aug 2, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> don't know if anyone mention here but I think naked box 17 is still available
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/nakedbox-1099#.U92kWHi9LCS


where did you find that?


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Lol, yeah well I have squirrelly sensitive skin.. You might try the natto mask, that one is supposed to be pretty moisturizing. Oh and FYI the hyaluronic acid one is underwhelming in the moisture department.
> 
> See if you can find a box of the MBD that has a variety of their masks so you can try a bunch without committing to a whole box of one type.


I read that about the MBD Hyaluronic acid one, which is surprising! I heard the Aloe and Cactus ones were good for moisture – so I'm super excited about those.

I will definitely keep my eyes open for a MBD variety pack. I was looking at some on Amazon, but then I read here that some were fakes.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I read that about the MBD Hyaluronic acid one, which is surprising! I heard the Aloe and Cactus ones were good for moisture – so I'm super excited about those.
> 
> I will definitely keep my eyes open for a MBD variety pack. I was looking at some on Amazon, but then I read here that some were fakes.


I looked on the walmart website and they have one at the moment. Yeah the aloe and cactus ones have awesome moisture, I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 2, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I looked on the walmart website and they have one at the moment. Yeah the aloe and cactus ones have awesome moisture, I think you'll enjoy them.


Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> where did you find that?


idk,i just random search and click on it,and see that naked box still available


----------



## yunii (Aug 2, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> idk,i just random search and click on it,and see that naked box still available


Beside that one nakedbox 20 is still for sale


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 3, 2014)

Idk why memebox doesn't have a section for naked boxes


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 3, 2014)

I really need start organizing my products from Memebox! Half the time I don't even remember all the stuff I got. I put them in my tall Ikea storage drawers, what do you all do with all your products?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

I need to find a better storage device also.  I keep knocking things over.

I really hope Memebox hasn't forgotten my cooling and vitamin care value set...  No shipping notice, yet.  Not even in my account shipments :*(   This is kind of unusual.  It's supposed to be expedited, too.  Hmm... maybe that's why no shipping notice?

Anyone else waiting on these boxes as a value set?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I need to find a better storage device also.  I keep knocking things over.
> 
> I really hope Memebox hasn't forgotten my cooling and vitamin care value set...  No shipping notice, yet.  Not even in my account shipments :*(   This is kind of unusual.  It's supposed to be expedited, too.  Hmm... maybe that's why no shipping notice?
> 
> Anyone else waiting on these boxes as a value set?


That isn't unusual for a friday shipping.  I never see them until monday.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 3, 2014)

So... CutiePieMarzia's Box has already sold out! I wonder if we'll get other collaborations soon then.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the red wine ones by my beauty diary and I like them a lot.


A tad late.... but I love MBD's cherry blossom and black pearl. Got them for only approx $1.2 each!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really need start organizing my products from Memebox! Half the time I don't even remember all the stuff I got. I put them in my tall Ikea storage drawers, what do you all do with all your products?


Give them to @veritazy.haha jk. I bring them travelling with me so I have to use them defo. Otherwise I'll pass em eye stuff and lotions to mum.


----------



## avarier (Aug 3, 2014)

Has anybody used any products that might be good for oily skin?


----------



## slinka (Aug 3, 2014)

I ordered the cutiepiemarziaXmemebox collab #2 SO HARD the second I got the email. And now I lie and wait...


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 3, 2014)

Is really strange that Marzia box is sold out. I was out late and came home at 2 am, checked that there were over 50 boxes left (maybe more) and went to bed because I thought I would order in the morning. But 5 hours later they were sold out. Do you think meme will restock it like they do with all other boxes?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 3, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Is really strange that Marzia box is sold out. I was out late and came home at 2 am, checked that there were over 50 boxes left (maybe more) and went to bed because I thought I would order in the morning. But 5 hours later they were sold out. Do you think meme will restock it like they do with all other boxes?


Not sure, they said there were only limited quantities of the collaboration boxes.


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Is really strange that Marzia box is sold out. I was out late and came home at 2 am, checked that there were over 50 boxes left (maybe more) and went to bed because I thought I would order in the morning. But 5 hours later they were sold out. Do you think meme will restock it like they do with all other boxes?


I just checked the Memebox website and it looks like the cutie box is in stock again.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> I just checked the Memebox website and it looks like the cutie box is in stock again.


However, now, the Pink Diary box seems to be gone LOL


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really need start organizing my products from Memebox! Half the time I don't even remember all the stuff I got. I put them in my tall Ikea storage drawers, what do you all do with all your products?


Um, i don't really have a much better way of storing them compared to you but there's one thing that i do to try not to forget what i have. When i receive Memeboxes, I'll take an empty Memebox and put all the products that I'll use within six months of time in it. When that box becomes low, I'll go through all my other Memeboxes and fill it in again. I find this way really helps me go through products faster and not letting them expire.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 3, 2014)

Thats what I mean. Now there are over 50 Marzia boxes in stock again. And I just bidded on a tin with gel pencils from tosowoong on ebay...because I really wanted some. Ordered the Marzia box now but still annoying!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 3, 2014)

yunii said:


> Beside that one nakedbox 20 is still for sale


Not sure if anyone cares BUT if you liked this box before just wanted to remind you it earns you 5 Points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Not sure if anyone cares BUT if you liked this box before just wanted to remind you it earns you 5 Points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know I have this box, it's amazing!! the ampoule is super duper soft and works amazing, the unnie cream feels soft and smells nice and fresh and the essence is wonderfull too the other products haven't used yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

I know it's Sunday and I usually don't blog but I feel like blogging so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Some memeblogging and I think I'm going to blog about my big pumpkin... that mutated into a watermelon-pumpkin...

I crossed it by accident with a watermelon, the plants looks almost the same xD

_What are you girls doing on Sundays?!_


----------



## Fae (Aug 3, 2014)

I've been packing my suitcases all day! Going to fly to the south of France (Nice, Monaco, Cannes) with my parents! Staying there for a week! So excited! ^o^

The weather is supposed to be really sunny! Gonna take lots of pics! Can't wait! ^^


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice! Have a wonderful time! You could take a memebox and take pictures with it everywhere (just kidding).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you! ^^ I haven't received my first box yet! Maybe next time! haha! ^o^

I'll get my first one, shortly after I come home! (At least I hope it arrives in time!)

I also made a purchase over at Jolse! But they're having shipping delays currently, so the box will probably be sitting lonely at the post office until I'm home! ^^


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I really need start organizing my products from Memebox! Half the time I don't even remember all the stuff I got. I put them in my tall Ikea storage drawers, what do you all do with all your products?


I have a drawer in the lingerie dresser that I use to store my makeup just for Asian cosmetics and I keep all of my skin care out on my vanity table on a tiered spice shelf so that I don't forget to use it.

And let's not forget the mask drawer, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I've been packing my suitcases all day! Going to fly to the south of France (Nice, Monaco, Cannes) with my parents! Staying there for a week! So excited! ^o^
> 
> The weather is supposed to be really sunny! Gonna take lots of pics! Can't wait! ^^


You must hit the French pharmacies. Tons of great products there too!


----------



## Fae (Aug 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You must hit the French pharmacies. Tons of great products there too!


Could you share some of your fav french products? That would help a lot! Thank you! ^^


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> Could you share some of your fav french products? That would help a lot! Thank you! ^^


CATTIER-paris!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I've been packing my suitcases all day! Going to fly to the south of France (Nice, Monaco, Cannes) with my parents! Staying there for a week! So excited! ^o^
> 
> The weather is supposed to be really sunny! Gonna take lots of pics! Can't wait! ^^


Ahh so nice!! do you have a blog so we can also see you lovely pictures from France after?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Aug 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Ahh so nice!! do you have a blog so we can also see you lovely pictures from France after?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do have a blog! I just haven't been blogging recently! I'm hoping to be able to write more often when I come back from the holidays! I'll definitely share a link here! ^o^


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I do have a blog! I just haven't been blogging recently! I'm hoping to be able to write more often when I come back from the holidays! I'll definitely share a link here! ^o^


Cool! Well starting off with lovely pictures from your vacation would be an amazing way to start again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> Could you share some of your fav french products? That would help a lot! Thank you! ^^


Sure! Here are some of the things I love that you can easily find.

I am putting it in a spoiler because it is off topic. (and long)



Spoiler



1. In the South of France in particular, you can find many artisan soaps and body lotions/ oils made from locally grown lavender, herbs and wild flowers.

So I highly reco you get some lavender soaps. Even if you just use them as hand soaps. They are also great little gifts and will also fill the bathroom with a wonderful fragrance too.

2. Biafine - This is a very simple and fantastic no frills brand in France. But it's SO effective. I higly reco the Biafine lip balm. It looks like a basic ChapStick, but it is so moisturizing. You will want to eat it when the winter comes!

I also really like the Biafine handcream. Super rich and emollient. They have many products in the Biafine line, but these are the only two I have tried and loved. The lip balm in particular.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Bioderma Crealine - I am sure you heard of this, but this cleansing water is a cult product and a staple of mine. I prefer it over all over cleansing waters to remove make up. Try it if you haven't! (it's very hard to find in the states, so I usually have friends lug back 500 ml bottles for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

4. Avobon - this is a super rich and potent vitamin A cream. Again another cult product. Think Retin-A but gentle. It is great for lines and wrinkles, but also as a pimple spot treatment. NOTE: The consistency is like vaseline in a tube. So try it first at the pharmacy to see if find it too greasy.

5. LeClerec pressed powder. A legendary face powder that has been around since the 1800's. Great for setting makeup, controlling shine, and they contain SPF. .(you may find it in your country, but the prices in france will be cheaper)

6. Check out the products from Avene, Nuxe (dry oil in particular), La Roche Posay etc. Although you can readily find them throughout Europe and the States, you will find a much larger variety of products here. And again the prices will be lower.

7. Homeoplasmine. This is a great little product for irritated skin and super dry spots. Great for the winter. And good to have in your arsenal!



You can also google french pharmacy products/finds and will get tons of link reco'ing products! Hope this helps! And enjoy your trip!!!!!!!

Oh and don't forget to EAT A LOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

I love phyto haircare products!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I love phyto haircare products!!


Yes!!!! Same here. @@Fae put that on your list as well!


----------



## Fae (Aug 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sure! Here are some of the things I love that you can easily find.
> 
> I am putting it in a spoiler because it is off topic. (and long)
> 
> ...





Theblondeangel said:


> I love phyto haircare products!!


Thank you both so much for your recommendations! Looking forward to a huge shopping spree! Yay! ^o^

@@LisaLeah, that list is super helpful! I've already saved it onto my phone! ^^


----------



## amidea (Aug 3, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I get them from different websites, although some of the MBD are sold through Walmart.com
> 
> My favorites (in no particular order) are...
> 
> ...


omg that drawer is insane! in an awesome way!


----------



## amidea (Aug 3, 2014)

also, i think FOMO is taking hold.  i have so many products i need to use up and i am having a perfectly fine time resisting the 17-19 bundle, but then there's the part of me that says "what if those boxes are AWESOME"?? what to do...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I've been packing my suitcases all day! Going to fly to the south of France (Nice, Monaco, Cannes) with my parents! Staying there for a week! So excited! ^o^
> 
> The weather is supposed to be really sunny! Gonna take lots of pics! Can't wait! ^^


NICE.....I have never been to the south of France. I have always wanted to go


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> @@LisaLeah, that list is super helpful! I've already saved it onto my phone! ^^


She's kinda that way, get used to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Have a wonderful trip! Don't forget shoe shopping.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 3, 2014)

Memebox site in Korean atm? Or is it just me?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Memebox site in Korean atm? Or is it just me?


You just have to click on the US flag or go to us.memebox.com to see it in English.


----------



## avarier (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> You just have to click on the US flag or go to us.memebox.com to see it in English.


thanks. i had a small heart attack.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Memebox site in Korean atm? Or is it just me?


Yeah, for me, too. Usually they have a redirect set up so that you automatically end up on the global site, probably based on the location of your IP address. I suspect that Memebox had to move the whole site in some way to new servers to handle the traffic generated by the second collaboration box. I noticed last night that some of the affiliate redirects were funky, too, even after the site was otherwise functioning properly. I wouldn't be surprised if the site is a tiny bit iffy in areas for the next few days as they try to redo the usual way it works on the bigger servers.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

@paradoxnerd

Your drawer is an inspiration!! I love love love it. aslo do you use a mask a day?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or just 3 times a week?

I definitely need to get me a drawercloset thing!! Looks so cool!! I storage now everthing in baskets but my baskets are getting full

Need more space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 3, 2014)

Do they usually release new boxes on Sundays? I want to use some points, but gotta decide whether to wait for new boxes, or take advantage of the Recipe by Nature sale while it lasts today (I want the Rose Cleansing Oil).


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they usually release new boxes on Sundays? I want to use some points, but gotta decide whether to wait for new boxes, or take advantage of the Recipe by Nature sale while it lasts today (I want the Rose Cleansing Oil).


I just picked up the green tea cleansing oil and 3 of the spray water essence (I used that stuff every night) as well as the 30 mask set and a box bundle (scrub and anti-aging 3). I spent around $150, but I feel like I got a lot of stuff for my money!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I just picked up the green tea cleansing oil and 3 of the spray water essence (I used that stuff every night) as well as the 30 mask set and a box bundle (scrub and anti-aging 3). I spent around $150, but I feel like I got a lot of stuff for my money!


That sounds like an awesome haul! I want to get a boatload of sheet masks on my cleansing oil order, but I just know they'll release Mask 5 tonight if I do that, ha ha! Have you tried the cleansing oil before?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Do they usually release new boxes on Sundays?


This is a really good question--has anyone ever analyzed the prior new box release patterns so we have approximate probabilities for when new boxes might be released? I know this sounds mega nerdy, but it would be really useful to know that there's a, say, 80% chance of a new box being released on a Sunday so we could shop sales and use limited-time points wisely.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That sounds like an awesome haul! I want to get a boatload of sheet masks on my cleansing oil order, but I just know they'll release Mask 5 tonight if I do that, ha ha! Have you tried the cleansing oil before?


I think I ordered the 12 sheet mask set too. It probably sounds silly, but I love coming home from a long day at work and relaxing on the couch with my husband to watch shows on Netflix/DVR with the two of us wearing sheet masks! It's so refreshing and fun! We both discovered how much we like sheet masks because of Memebox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I do expect them to release new boxes or specials during the wee hours of monday morning.

They do not release boxes on sunday.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah- I've noticed that they only release boxes on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and then they announce sales on their Memeshop on Tuesday and Thursdays usually. It's very rare they release boxes on weekends at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully they won't change that now that I've posted this hehe


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

I think they are technically released on Mondays, Korea time.  So whatever time that is for the rest of us...  At least that's how it appears to me.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I think I ordered the 12 sheet mask set too. It probably sounds silly, but I love coming home from a long day at work and relaxing on the couch with my husband to watch shows on Netflix/DVR with the two of us wearing sheet masks! It's so refreshing and fun! We both discovered how much we like sheet masks because of Memebox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That doesn't sound silly at all - it sounds pretty perfect, actually! Okay, I went for it. If they release an awesome box tonight, I'll just have to buy it separately. I got the Don't Worry Mask Sheet Set, the 7 Day Scheduler, 3 Benton High Content Snail Bee Mask Packs, Dewytree Syn-ake Masks x5, Dewytree Honey Masks x5, and the rose cleansing oil. Whew! Free ship plus points brought the total to $21 and change.
And I officially blame @@paradoxnerd, whose glorious sheet mask drawer photo influenced my subconscious so greatly, I actually dreamed about getting my own drawer started last night!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> This is a really good question--has anyone ever analyzed the prior new box release patterns so we have approximate probabilities for when new boxes might be released? I know this sounds mega nerdy, but it would be really useful to know that there's a, say, 80% chance of a new box being released on a Sunday so we could shop sales and use limited-time points wisely.


I would say there is a good 90% chance of a new box being released while we are sleeping tonight. They usually try to get some momentum when the week begins. Plus they are making an effort to clear out older boxes with sale bundle prices and upgraded shipping for singles.

But that is not going to stop me from placing a Meme order later today. But first I am heading down to Chinatown to buy some immediate gratification.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do expect them to release new boxes or specials during the wee hours of monday morning.They do not release boxes on sunday.


Wee hours of Monday morning - that's what I was thinking of (that equals Sunday night in my addled brain). Thank you!


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That sounds like an awesome haul! I want to get a boatload of sheet masks on my cleansing oil order, but I just know they'll release Mask 5 tonight if I do that, ha ha! Have you tried the cleansing oil before?


The cleansing oil is terrific! You should try it while you still can. I use it all the time after I remove my makeup and it's great for sensitive skin too (at least for me).


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> The cleansing oil is terrific! You should try it while you still can. I use it all the time after I remove my makeup and it's great for sensitive skin too (at least for me).


I really hope the cleansing box has a cleansing oil. I love them so much! My skin has looked so much better since I started cleansing with an oil then a foam cleanser. It's magic! I just need to explore different brands to find my fave.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 3, 2014)

I love cleansing oil. I have the DHc cleansing oil and it rocks


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

A couple of my fav cleansing oils for those interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kose softymo cleansing oil (yellow bottle)
TFS Rice water cleansing oil - rich version
Holika holika Soda pore cleansing oil

Love all three.. If I were to pick a favorite however, the Kose one is probably the one I'd choose. It just removes any makeup within seconds, is super moisturizing and good for massaging your face too (if your into facial massage). It has helped me remove quite a few of my blackheads when I massage.I usually do so for 20min once a week.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I just got a phone call from DHL - I am getting a box tomorrow - when I did the secret deal with the Vit box, I selected express shipping  for some reason and didn't get charged for it.  But I also have a cooling box and a smile box, so I am hoping Memebox does the same thing they did last week and put them all together.

Not sure, but at the very least, I will get the Vit box tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel, wow, 20mins? That's some dedication! Maybe I should start looking into that and see how it works for me. Although I think by 15 mins, my arms would be sore, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Theblondeangel, wow, 20mins? That's some dedication! Maybe I should start looking into that and see how it works for me. Although I think by 15 mins, my arms would be sore, hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just put on a tv series and massage while you watch. You can start by massaging 5 min, then 10 etc. It isn't really exhausting at all, hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got a phone call from DHL - I am getting a box tomorrow - when I did the secret deal with the Vit box, I selected express shipping  for some reason and didn't get charged for it.  But I also have a cooling box and a smile box, so I am hoping Memebox does the same thing they did last week and put them all together.
> 
> Not sure, but at the very least, I will get the Vit box tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just got another call from DHL for another package from memebox!  I bet they sent the Vit in one and the smile &amp; cooling in the other, as those were standard shipping - here's hoping!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just got another call from DHL for another package from memebox!  I bet they sent the Vit in one and the smile &amp; cooling in the other, as those were standard shipping - here's hoping!!


Somehow I see a lot boxes suddely shipped with dhl and we didn't paid express for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL I think I have a concentration problem or something.. I said I was going to blog today and after typing that I went upstairs and cleaned &amp; re-organized my room &amp; memestuff xD

Then I said after that: now you are going to blog..then I found myself after 5min downloading ost's &amp; birthday shopping xD

and now my dog needs to go for walkies... well now this is going to be the "ordinary" timing for blogging ;;; midnight blogging xD

I hope memebox does some emailing us with nice news etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my Monday starts in 1,5 hour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Somehow I see a lot boxes suddely shipped with dhl and we didn't paid express for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they are just bundling them as these boxes were ordered at different times, but shipping out on the same day..  They haven't done this all the time for me, but perhaps they are now noticing my account, as I had so many boxes shipped in July &amp; they are just bundling them. 

It might be less expensive for them to do this.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think they are just bundling them as these boxes were ordered at different times, but shipping out on the same day..  They haven't done this all the time for me, but perhaps they are now noticing my account, as I had so many boxes shipped in July &amp; they are just bundling them.
> 
> It might be less expensive for them to do this.


I still get my boxes send separately and sometimes with express... and I do have lots of accounts, maybe they still haven't figured it out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I still get my boxes send separately and sometimes with express... and I do have lots of accounts, maybe they still haven't figured it out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


last week, my 3 boxes - pom, detox &amp; foot care  - were under 3 different accounts, but they shipped them all together and express.

they may also not do this based on custom fees for other countries.   In the US, I am not going to get slammed with custom fees, but other countries with DHL might.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> last week, my 3 boxes - pom, detox &amp; foot care  - were under 3 different accounts, but they shipped them all together and express.
> 
> they may also not do this based on custom fees for other countries.   In the US, I am not going to get slammed with custom fees, but other countries with DHL might.


No idea what my country does for that. well as long as I get my memeboxes I'm happy, don't matter the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 3, 2014)

@@biancardi Try looking at the bottom of the dhl tracking page, I have found the box numbers in the box that way before

@@flushblush, I have no problem being a sheet mask enabler, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> @@biancardi Try looking at the bottom of the dhl tracking page, I have found the box numbers in the box that way before
> 
> @@flushblush, I have no problem being a sheet mask enabler, lol.


there are none  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy brithday @Saffyra!!  :wizard:

Your birthday already started here in the Netherlands: Monday August 4th 1:45 AM  :wizard:


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Happy brithday @Saffyra!!  :wizard:
> 
> Your birthday already started here in the Netherlands: Monday August 4th 1:45 AM  :wizard:


You are hilarious!  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It's only 5pm on Sunday here but I can celebrate extra!

I might have to stay up really late to see if Memebox puts out some new boxes...  And then celebrate with a new Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a question for the non-VIP members - can you use a VIP code?   I wonder how that works.  Thanks!


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a question for the non-VIP members - can you use a VIP code? I wonder how that works. Thanks!


can you give me the code so I can try?lol,wanna find out,too


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a question for the non-VIP members - can you use a VIP code?   I wonder how that works.  Thanks!


Which VIP code?


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 3, 2014)

Idk what code you guys have for August?Just give one I think


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

I cannot post them as I do not know if they are blogger codes.  If you search around, I have seen VIP members put them in their blogs.


----------



## catyz (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot post them as I do not know if they are blogger codes.  If you search around, I have seen VIP members put them in their blogs.


I'm pretty sure none vip can use them if they have the codes or link.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok, it's now monday morning in Seoul.

I'm ready for some new boxes.......!


----------



## blinded (Aug 3, 2014)

I've bought boxes using the VIP links as a non-VIP member, I don't know about specific VIP codes though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sure non VIP members can use the VIP codes, Memebox would have one heck of a time weeding through VIP - Non VIP to decline that code.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

Non VIP's can use the codes for 10% off because I did on my non-vip account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

thanks!!


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Aug 3, 2014)

I wish Memebox would let us pick our own value sets. I want Earth and Sea Cosmetics and At Home, and the boxes they're currently combined with I've already purchased or don't want. I really like buying the value sets so I can save on shipping and to get the upgrade to express shipping.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I wish Memebox would let us pick our own value sets. I want Earth and Sea Cosmetics and At Home, and the boxes they're currently combined with I've already purchased or don't want. I really like buying the value sets so I can save on shipping and to get the upgrade to express shipping.


I think it has to deal with the different times these sets are available...  The earth &amp; sea doesn't ship out until september and the at home started to ship out in july.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

@@biancardi did you mention you may be getting Cooling Care tomorrow?

Or is that wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@biancardi did you mention you may be getting Cooling Care tomorrow?
> 
> Or is that wishful thinking on my part?


I got 2 DHL notices.  One that I knew was express shipping - the Vitamin box

I also had smile &amp; cooling, 2 separate orders, going standard....but I received ANOTHER DHL call with another tracking #....so I am thinking yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and tomorrow I have a comp day from work, so I am hoping I get all 3 boxes tomorrow.   I worked about 10 hours this weekend, so I asked for monday off..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully, memebox will update the order page with the tracking and I will know for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

and if I really like the cooling box, I will probably order another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and if I really like the cooling box, I will probably order another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was what I was thinking too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow you are going to have a good Meme day tomorrow.

Perfect timing to be off as well.

Hope you get a chance to sleep in a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Until the DHL man arrives that is.....


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Aug 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it has to deal with the different times these sets are available... The earth &amp; sea doesn't ship out until september and the at home started to ship out in july.


I see your point. Maybe now that they've added a ready to ship section we could create our own value set from those boxes. Just wishful thinking on my part. I miss the days when we could purchase boxes and only pay one shipping fee. I understand from a business standpoint why they changed it. I just didn't feel quite as guilty about the number of boxes I bought. Of course it hasn't stopped me!! I'm addicted.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 3, 2014)

Aug is going to be a crazy month for Memebox shipments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a least 8-10 boxes shipping within the same week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

big sale on hope girl cosmetics - if the shipping wasn't so horrid, I would love to purchase one of their burgundy lipsticks.  Maybe one of those will be in the F/W collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 3, 2014)

I really hope they release some points soon! I want to get the Cooling Box after seeing the spoilers. I also need more money...heh.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm trying to be reasonable and not too grumpy that there is absolutely no sign that my At Home and Cooling Care bundle has shipped.  No notice, not even in my account.  I'm debating writing an email since others have had their shipping notice already sent for the same boxes.

Plus I'm partly grumpy because my #13 is being so stinking slow thanks to vegetating at LAX for FOUR days!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and not too grumpy that there is absolutely no sign that my At Home and Cooling Care bundle has shipped.  No notice, not even in my account.  I'm debating writing an email since others have had their shipping notice already sent for the same boxes.
> 
> Plus I'm partly grumpy because my #13 is being so stinking slow thanks to vegetating at LAX for FOUR days!


well, memebox has not given me any notices about the boxes that shipped out on friday - I just know I am getting 2 shipments because  DHL called me.

at least your #13 is at LAX.  Mine hasn't even showed up here in the US.  Same with my At Home.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and not too grumpy that there is absolutely no sign that my At Home and Cooling Care bundle has shipped.  No notice, not even in my account.  I'm debating writing an email since others have had their shipping notice already sent for the same boxes.
> 
> Plus I'm partly grumpy because my #13 is being so stinking slow thanks to vegetating at LAX for FOUR days!


For some reason, I never get DHL notices. I always have to wait for the tracking number to show up in my account or by email, which happens the same day I usually get the DHL packages (early monday morning) It might be the same way for you!

I didn't get one for this bundle, either.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> For some reason, I never get DHL notices. I always have to wait for the tracking number to show up in my account or by email, which happens the same day I usually get the DHL packages (early monday morning) It might be the same way for you!
> 
> I didn't get one for this bundle, either.


did you give memebox your phone number on your orders?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2014)

So, I finally got my tracking on all three orders

Vitamin Box - express (by itself)

Cooling Box - express (by itself)

Smile Box - standard - lol

I am still unsure why the Vit and Cooling went express, but I am not complaining!

It is still good news -  I am getting 2 boxes tomorrow!!  Hey, at least this will pace out my memeboxes! haha

I mean, I have Fermented 2 &amp; Pore Care 3 shipping out express tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 3, 2014)

See, I knew I should try to be reasonable and not grumpy...

Guess what just appeared &gt;.&lt;

LOL!

I'll get At Home and Cooling Care tomorrow! Yay!  I'm so excited for Cooling Care, I can hardly stand it!  It was NOT on my favorite list but it got moved there after I saw that first spoiler!  Come to meeee, my little memebox!


----------



## blinded (Aug 3, 2014)

There's no mail delivery here tomorrow, have to wait until Tuesday for my detox and foot care boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 3, 2014)

I just got tracking from Meme...

my Vitamin and Cooling are shipping separately and standard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well your spoilers will tide me over for sure.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm patiently waiting for Footcare 2 and Cooling Care to arrive...standard. Can't wait to see the Cooling Care spoilers tomorrow!

Global 13 is on its way somewhere.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm going to hover over my inbox until a tracking notice for the Vitamin Care appears &gt;:|

As a side note, my DHL guy is so nice!  Last time, he was here I talked to him about leaving the packages on my porch and he took care of it all right there on his handheld thingamajig!  So now I don't have to be there to sign for them any more.  I had to sign a little slip, which he took with him, but he set it all up for me.  I live in a very safe neighborhood so I'm totally okay with having them tossed on my porch.  And it saves me from hanging around all day waiting for the guy.  Not that I don't do that already but at least I can leave the house to get groceries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm going to hover over my inbox until a tracking notice for the Vitamin Care appears &gt;:|
> 
> As a side note, my DHL guy is so nice!  Last time, he was here I talked to him about leaving the packages on my porch and he took care of it all right there on his handheld thingamajig!  So now I don't have to be there to sign for them any more.  I had to sign a little slip, which he took with him, but he set it all up for me.  I live in a very safe neighborhood so I'm totally okay with having them tossed on my porch.  And it saves me from hanging around all day waiting for the guy.  Not that I don't do that already but at least I can leave the house to get groceries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love my DHL guy too! He's a snarky older guy but he always cracks me up. He comes early in the morning and always teases me when I answer the door in my pajamas with my hair all messed up! LOL 

On another note:

I have use/love my Recipe Green Tea Cleansing Oil. I was trying a different oil for the past couple of months, and yesterday I went back to my green tea. I noticed it had kind of a funky smell. Not 'bad' really- but it smelled like old leaves or something lol. I wasn't sure if that's just what it smells like after awhile, or if maybe the oil has gone rancid. I'm a little afraid to use it but there's more than half left!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 4, 2014)

I'd emailed them a couple days ago to try to cancel my LB #9 so I could use the TRYMEMEBOX code on a different box (as refunded points, hopefully). I wasn't expecting anything, haha. Indeed, I got this as a response:

"If we cancel your order, the promo code will not be worked in next order.

Please note, we do not provide meme points for missing promo code."
 
So yeah, I kept the LB on order, oh well! Still excited about it, glad I ordered Cooling half an hour ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With express shipping, at least!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

No boxes today? I keep checking and I don't even know why considering I'm on a no buy, but am still hoping there's a good box put up today. Just so I could oogle it and pretend like I was buying it.  :wacko:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No boxes today? I keep checking and I don't even know why considering I'm on a no buy, but am still hoping there's a good box put up today. Just so I could oogle it and pretend like I was buying it.  :wacko:


No boxes it looks like..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No boxes it looks like..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh well! Well hoping for a good spoiler later today then! Maybe a K-Beauty Wrap-Up spoiler? I think that's the only other box I have shipping soon that we haven't seen a spoiler for. Or 2014 F/W.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No boxes today? I keep checking and I don't even know why considering I'm on a no buy, but am still hoping there's a good box put up today. Just so I could oogle it and pretend like I was buying it.  :wacko:


To be honest I'm quite disappointed with the beginning of this month. Barely any boxes last week, nothing new this week, no points. I'm booored, I want some new stuff to buy and new things we can all talk about!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> To be honest I'm quite disappointed with the beginning of this month. Barely any boxes last week, nothing new this week, no points. I'm booored, I want some new stuff to buy and new things we can all talk about!


I know! I haven't been tempted by a box in weeks. You hear Meme spies! We're bored over here!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

CutiePie restocked


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 4, 2014)

I think memebox doesn't have any new ideas to create their box now


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and not too grumpy that there is absolutely no sign that my At Home and Cooling Care bundle has shipped.  No notice, not even in my account.  I'm debating writing an email since others have had their shipping notice already sent for the same boxes.
> 
> Plus I'm partly grumpy because my #13 is being so stinking slow thanks to vegetating at LAX for FOUR days!


I'm beginning to think my #13 may never leave Korea. It hasn't moved since July 26th.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I think memebox doesn't have any new ideas to create their box now


We do!!  We have that suggestion thread here - as memebox is a sponsor of our forum, they do read here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

in case they need help, here are some...

honey 2

secret key

pumpkin

Fall Scent Box:  Apples, Cinnamon, Vanilla, a woody scent...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Dear by Enprani has been asked for months


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm beginning to think my #13 may never leave Korea. It hasn't moved since July 26th.


It probably has left Korea....I use http://www.track-trace.com/post and select the EMS link  - if the last 2 lines state something like this, that means it has left Korea and is on the way to the USA

9:50 29-Jul-2014 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE Dispatch number : 143

13:27 29-Jul-2014   INCHEON


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 4, 2014)

I just saw on instagram that new vip boxes are out. But the link doesn't work and I can't find them om vip-page :/


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I just saw on instagram that new vip boxes are out. But the link doesn't work and I can't find them om vip-page :/


ugggghhhh!!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Might be heresay


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 4, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2

Moisture Surge &amp; Meme's Pouch.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

@@biancardi - It has looked like that for a week now...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

these are the boxes that no one can find - the vip links, including the vip-2, doesn't display them


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> We do!!  We have that suggestion thread here - as memebox is a sponsor of our forum, they do read here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> in case they need help, here are some...
> 
> ...


Yes those are the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't click on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

meme's pouch sounds interesting, but I will pass on moisture surge, as my skin is very moist.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

Finally something I actually want to buy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can't click on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't have the links - I got the pic off of instagram and they didn't provide the links either.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a vip and I haven't received any email from them about those boxes...hmmm


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

I just looked if I got email that my cutiepiemarzia was shippid or not and I got none.

I was so sure It would have been send already because of what they said "ships within 3 days!"

So I checked...

COLLABORATION BOX #2 MEMEBOX X CUTIEPIEMARZIA
Shipping date: August 2nd, 2014
Shipping method: Standard Shipping
Shipping cost: $6.99
Estimated shipping time: 10~20 business days
 
Yes that seems normal but then!
 
at the top of that page
 
*[shipping starts August 14th]*
 
Noooooooo!! why?!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I'm a vip and I haven't received any email from them about those boxes...hmmm


I didn't either.  I just went off the instagram photo that was mentioned


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't have the links - I got the pic off of instagram and they didn't provide the links either.





eugiegenie said:


> I'm a vip and I haven't received any email from them about those boxes...hmmm


 I think this was a test post or something and that we'll get email about this soon...

Or a memeworker was too enthusiastic and posted it already xD


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

they are up!!

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/

edited to add

and now they are down!! I did see them!!  Not the actual descriptions, but the main vip page listing all of the boxes

both are 20.00, the value is 40.00

I think they are having issues.  But I did do a screen shot, so it isn't an urban legend


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

So when they get up  and good,who's gonna buy what?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are up!!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/
> 
> ...


how many times are you refreshing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

neither i think


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2014)

me neither


----------



## yunii (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> how many times are you refreshing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I refreshed 2 times and it appeared


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> how many times are you refreshing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am not sure what that has to do with anything.

I went to the link - it was there.  I went to click on the items, they weren't there. 

Obviously, memebox is having some issues.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not sure what that has to do with anything.
> 
> I went to the link - it was there.  I went to click on the items, they weren't there.
> 
> Obviously, memebox is having some issues.


that was not what I meant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you refresh then maybe in the mean time it's up again.. it was a joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

i bought cooling instead. i wanted the night pack


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i bought cooling instead. i wanted the night pack


I know - I am getting mine today and I just bought another for that night pack.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still no new meme points either. That pouch box looks cute!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - I am getting mine today and I just bought another for that night pack.


Also had a migraine last night and wanted a cooling mask but didn't have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Still no new meme points either. That pouch box looks cute!


There is supposed to be a pouch in travellers according to the description. Hope so.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - I am getting mine today and I just bought another for that night pack.


I really wanted Vitamin but then I didn't love it and now I'm on the fence with cooling because I'm not a huge fan of goop on my lips. No other spoilers yet? I've been searching high and low.....


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe in five or six hours when the Americans get their boxes


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

What I really need to do is FINALLY put together my Trade List and just buy, buy, buy and not be so picky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I really wanted Vitamin but then I didn't love it and now I'm on the fence with cooling because I'm not a huge fan of goop on my lips. No other spoilers yet? I've been searching high and low.....


the cooling has a facial sleeping pack....  and the lip tint.  I am not excited yet over the lip tint, but I am excited over the sleeping pack.

As soon as I get my cooling pack and if no one else has posted them, I will post the contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, the Vitamin box looks so uninspired.  It wasn't a box I was going to order initially, same with cooling, but I got it for the free soapberry cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

The vitamin box spoiler up?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just looked if I got email that my cutiepiemarzia was shippid or not and I got none.
> 
> I was so sure It would have been send already because of what they said "ships within 3 days!"
> 
> ...


Back ordered maybe, I ordered mine before the changed it to a shipping date.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

genie did vitamin box


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

I want the moisture box, because my skin is super dry, and I need all the moisture!

I think I'm going to be responsible though and wait until my next paycheck. Between my sheet mask splurge, ordering Bounce Cheese Cream, needing shampoo, and wanting money just in case Honey 2 and/or Snail 3 come out – my fun money is rather depleted. But if Memebox feels generous with the points anytime soon, that box is mine!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 4, 2014)

Memebox took those Instagram pics with the new boxes down; I went to look for them and they weren't there. And the link still doesn't work. Anyone know the deal with the Meme Pouch? I'm wondering if you get everything shown in the picture. I see mascara, a mist?, some cream?, and I can't decipher what the other stuff is.

Eh, I guess I'm not really tempted anyway. I'm holding out for Mask #5!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The vitamin box spoiler up?


eugenie did a review of it the other day - it is in the vblogger section....


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> eugenie did a review of it the other day - it is in the vblogger section....


Yea I forgot about it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

has anyone received an email back from memebox?  I sent them 2

one   to the customer service email, asking if 18 &amp; 19 would be offered separately.  No answer back yet

the other to affiliate submitting my blog reviews for the 3 points (that one I expect a few days delay)

I would have thought that the first email would have been easy to respond to.....I guess I will have to buy the bundle and hope that I LOVE box 17 because I will have two of them...


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 4, 2014)

Small spoiler pic of cooling care on instagram!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Small spoiler pic of cooling care on instagram!


looks like



Spoiler



a couple of aloe vera products - looks like the one in the box is a mist?, the sleeping pack, lip gloss and something in a tube - lol

looks like this soothing gel

http://www.dealmates.com.my/deals/April-White-Organia-Aloe-Vera-Soothing-Gel-RM39/item?di=44245







I will have to do a patch test as it does have some extracts that I might have an allergic reaction to.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

btw - I am now glad I purchased the 2nd box.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got my Cooling Care! I'll take some quick pics but holy moly I'm tired! I was fast asleep when my doorbell rang I nearly tripped over my pajama pants LOL


----------



## yunii (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> has anyone received an email back from memebox? I sent them 2
> 
> one to the customer service email, asking if 18 &amp; 19 would be offered separately. No answer back yet
> 
> ...


I emailed them on August 2nd about blogger promo code because based on sake I should receive a $5 off code but I got nothing. Not even the $3 one. They reply me on august 3 with "Unfortunately, we have only limited quantity of August promo codes for our affiliates. We will let you know when there is a new opening."

So they do response pretty fast if they want to.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

I think that one of the products could be this



Spoiler









 http://www.amazon.com/skin-house-Aloe-Water-Korea/dp/B00JFIYB62/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1407162008&amp;sr=8-1-fkmr0&amp;keywords=nature+republic+aloe+mist




Jex, you will have to let us know!! lol.  my DHL driver isn't here yet - sigh


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooling Care Spoilers:



Spoiler


----------



## OiiO (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Cooling Care Spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That box looks impressive!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

so happy that the mist is the mist I thought it was! lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Good spoiler, but still dissapointed that we get a repeat...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

over the moon i bought it this morning


----------



## flushblush (Aug 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Good spoiler, but still dissapointed that we get a repeat...


Same. Although I'm happy to see different application instructions on the card! I'm going to give the repeat item another chance using the new suggested method.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Same. Although I'm happy to see different application instructions on the card! I'm going to give the repeat item another chance using the new suggested method.


Going to try aswell. But I have no use for two of the same tint. Going to give it away, so it's no big deal. The other products look great   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't get the box that had the repeat item in it, so it's new for me. I do find it weird that there was an aloe box and yet 2 out of 5 items in the cooling box are aloe vera lol. I love this box, although the aloe vera soothing gel is very meh for me. It just looks like the tub of aloe my mom used to have in the house when I got sun burns HAHA. I haven't opened it up and messed around with it yet, though. Overall I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Same. Although I'm happy to see different application instructions on the card! I'm going to give the repeat item another chance using the new suggested method.


I hope I get a different color than last time...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Cooling Care Spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Is the Memebox pouch or the moisture surge box not up for purchase  still?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

My cooling care should be coming in any day now. I am so excited, especially having seen the spoilers! I would definitely think about getting the new moisture box. My dry skin has recent moved to combination/dry (so it's getting better?) but I could still use some moisture!


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I didn't get the box that had the repeat item in it, so it's new for me. I do find it weird that there was an aloe box and yet 2 out of 5 items in the cooling box are aloe vera lol. I love this box, although the aloe vera soothing gel is very meh for me. It just looks like the tub of aloe my mom used to have in the house when I got sun burns HAHA. I haven't opened it up and messed around with it yet, though. Overall I'm very happy with this one!


I love aloe soothing gel. I have super dry legs and aloe gels are the only thing that help and make the itch subside. &gt;__&lt;


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I love aloe soothing gel. I have super dry legs and aloe gels are the only thing that help and make the itch subside. &gt;__&lt;


Ohhh! Now I'm excited for the aloe gel too!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

So I figured it out! stupid netherlands doesn't deliver packages on mondays! maybe they doo but our bus-package-driver doesn't!

So i'll get my boxes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I didn't get the box that had the repeat item in it, so it's new for me. I do find it weird that there was an aloe box and yet 2 out of 5 items in the cooling box are aloe vera lol. I love this box, although the aloe vera soothing gel is very meh for me. It just looks like the tub of aloe my mom used to have in the house when I got sun burns HAHA. I haven't opened it up and messed around with it yet, though. Overall I'm very happy with this one!


reminds me that the night care box had a full size tube of a pomegranate sleeping pack, but the pom box had a tiny sample of a different brand sleeping pack ...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

WHERE IS MY DHL MAN????


----------



## catyz (Aug 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie, thanks for the spoiler! I got 2 of the cooling boxes so I'm super excited to see it! They all look terrific, except the lip thing. But I absolutely LOVE aloe soothing gels! Now I'll have like 5 full sized aloe gels in 3 different brands, lol. (2 from aloe box, 2 cooling box and 1 benton). :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I love aloe soothing gel. I have super dry legs and aloe gels are the only thing that help and make the itch subside. &gt;__&lt;


ooh weirdly enough I never tried it on my legs and mine are super dry and itchy year-round! Definitely trying that out!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 4, 2014)

Ugh, just found out that someone's been stealing packages in my apartment building so UPS, Fedex and USPS will require signature from now on. I'm not always home, so I guess now I will have to wait an extra day or two to receive my Memeboxes and other packages. But seriously, what kind of degenerate would do something like that...


----------



## OiiO (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ooh weirdly enough I never tried it on my legs and mine are super dry and itchy year-round! Definitely trying that out!


I use aloe on my legs and it really works! And I love that it doesn't make them sticky or slimey, they look like normal clean skin, without flakes and dry patches.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm getting both those new boxes if they ever appear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm really happy with that cooling care box!  I love aloe vera  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I put it on my legs at night before bed (including my feet) because it somehow makes me sleep better by not making me feel so hot.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Yay they took my suggestion for a moisturizing box! I totally need that, my skin is dry all year long.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2014)

Theyre up!  Woohoo!!

And they're not up...

LOL!  I have the Value Set in my cart but I haven't purchased because Im hoping they'll give us points in an email.


----------



## blinded (Aug 4, 2014)

I ordered the moisturizing box. Winter in my part of Canada can be rough on my skin.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

They keep taking them down! I was about to order them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ugh, just found out that someone's been stealing packages in my apartment building so UPS, Fedex and USPS will require signature from now on. I'm not always home, so I guess now I will have to wait an extra day or two to receive my Memeboxes and other packages. But seriously, what kind of degenerate would do something like that...


Before I moved it was almost impossible for me to get a package because they were stolen so often. I lived in a 3 decker and our building shared a driveway with 3 other buildings, and someone living there was consistently taking my packages for weeks and no matter what I did I couldn't catch them. I had to have ALL my packages held at the post office and then pick them up at the end of the day. It was an absolute nightmare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 4, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> They keep taking them down! I was about to order them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone got links for the new boxes? Can't seem to find them :/


----------



## raindrop (Aug 4, 2014)

Wah!  I just got my #13 Global box - I really wanted the snail version of the CC cream, but I got the sun base version. Pity party for one.  I'll use the tampons to sop up my tears.


----------



## yunii (Aug 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Anyone got links for the new boxes? Can't seem to find them :/


Link is down again


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 4, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I'll use the tampons to sop up my tears.


Speaking from experience, that's pretty much all they're good for.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooling care box looks really nice!!!

Better than I expected.

Thanks so much for posting the spoilers.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 4, 2014)

I dont know what they're doing but the website is going wonky for me.  Also... got a Mememail saying VIP codes are switched... or like they spelled it: swtiched


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Moisture Surge is back.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 4, 2014)

how come none of the vip codes are working been busy at work all weekend so vanished off earth is the website been playing up, I've got a new code VIP sent through and they don't work either,


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 4, 2014)

I miss the VIP deals before 12 pm! What happened to those, memespies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 4, 2014)

Memes pouch and the bundle are showing up in their respective categories instead of on the VIP page!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

My skin doesn't need the moisture surge.  I have a bunch of meme products that I am saving for the winter months, as they are too rich for my skin right now.  I have an oil slick for a face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love to see the other box, but alas, they don't want to show it to me...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 4, 2014)

@@biancardi look under the memebox section not on the VIP page, it's there


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My skin doesn't need the moisture surge.  I have a bunch of meme products that I am saving for the winter months, as they are too rich for my skin right now.  I have an oil slick for a face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I would love to see the other box, but alas, they don't want to show it to me...


i bought both for gifts , but this seems good more like a naked box type of thing http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-special-36-meme-s-pouch#.U9_ScVYqbLQ


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, now that I've seen it, I am not tempted.  They will have to give me a few spoilers.....Notice that they are now starting to add "*Products you receive may differ from the products shown on the image. " to the description?  lol


----------



## flushblush (Aug 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i bought both for gifts , but this seems good more like a naked box type of thing http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-special-36-meme-s-pouch#.U9_ScVYqbLQ


From the description: "[SIZE=medium]*Products you receive may differ from the products shown on the image." Which makes sense, because I see Bobbi Brown and Makeup For Ever in that pic, which made me go, "Whaaaa?"[/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i bought both for gifts , but this seems good more like a naked box type of thing http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-special-36-meme-s-pouch#.U9_ScVYqbLQ


yeah, I would have liked to see that as a naked box....


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got some extra money and nothing much to spend it on so I'm considering buying the Pouch Box. But I'm not convinced...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 4, 2014)

At least, people will be more easily aware that products in the picture may not be accurate. It seems as if they are slowly learning how to fix their past mistakes.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've got some extra money and nothing much to spend them on so I'm considering buying the Pouch Box. But I'm not convinced...


Yeah, I mean I know the description doesn't mean much with memebox...
(Glares at waxing and herbal boxes)

But this description is so vague that it gives you practically no clue about what might possibly be in there.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know which box or maybe both I'm going to buy!

Please help me see why I don't or why I must buy these please!! &lt;3


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Yeah, I mean I know the description doesn't mean much with memebox...
> 
> (Glares at waxing and herbal boxes)
> 
> But this description is so vague that it gives you practically no clue about what might possibly be in there.


Yeah, some make-up is all it says. And we shouldn't even look at the pics anymore as they stated the products may differ. So no clue really. I guess I'm just desperate to get me anything but probably that's not a great idea if I have no clue if I'll be happy with it.


----------



## avarier (Aug 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> From the description: "[SIZE=medium]*Products you receive may differ from the products shown on the image." Which makes sense, because I see Bobbi Brown and Makeup For Ever in that pic, which made me go, "Whaaaa?"[/SIZE]


Are they allowed to advertise items in their pictures that they don't sell or use? That's really deceiving to the people who are new to memebox and didn't see the disclaimer.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 4, 2014)

I wish the pouch box was a naked box too....the last time I bought something with a vague description it was the 10 minute box, and I really regretted that one haha


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 4, 2014)

I just bought the Cutie Pie Collaboration box !  I only  buy  one Memebox   a  month and glad I waited till this showed up, It looks   so much fun.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't see why they included a picture like that if all if those products aren't actually in the box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

I am still thinking my best bet is the global package.....

I could sell my dup number 17 if I don't like it or whatever.  I am not cancelling my 17, as I have points that they will not give back (promo)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I don't see why they included a picture like that if all if those products aren't actually in the box.


And are there enough makeup products to be memefavs?


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Before I moved it was almost impossible for me to get a package because they were stolen so often. I lived in a 3 decker and our building shared a driveway with 3 other buildings, and someone living there was consistently taking my packages for weeks and no matter what I did I couldn't catch them. I had to have ALL my packages held at the post office and then pick them up at the end of the day. It was an absolute nightmare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This makes me so mad !  people getting stuff this way, I would have put up a security camera and relish in the moment they were IDd and arrested.

Serious, these  types no longer   feel conscience over what they do, I would have also gotten them kicked out as well, That would have  been  good karmic payback. grrrr


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Before I moved it was almost impossible for me to get a package because they were stolen so often. I lived in a 3 decker and our building shared a driveway with 3 other buildings, and someone living there was consistently taking my packages for weeks and no matter what I did I couldn't catch them. I had to have ALL my packages held at the post office and then pick them up at the end of the day. It was an absolute nightmare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This makes me so mad !  people getting stuff this way, I would have put up a security camera and relish in the moment they were IDd and arrested.

Serious, these  types no longer   feel conscience over what they do, I would have also gotten them kicked out as well, That would have  been  good karmic payback. grrrr


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am still thinking my best bet is the global package.....
> 
> I could sell my dup number 17 if I don't like it or whatever.  I am not cancelling my 17, as I have points that they will not give back (promo)


Hey I got my points back because when canceling i asked if I could get them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]"*Products you receive may differ from the products shown on the image.[/SIZE]"

[SIZE=medium]So there's no Bobbi Brown palette?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol[/SIZE]


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I don't see why they included a picture like that if all if those products aren't actually in the box.


Yea I know, those products are very specific!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

I just picked up the Moisture Surge box.

I love uber hydration products for the winter!

Plus ever since Meme, I have been experimenting with tons of different and potent ingredients (which we all have been doing) and I feel like my skin could use some ultra-soothing hydration.

I also added the Anti-Aging 3 and Earth &amp; Sea boxes to keep it company.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(and use my 10% off code)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know the big fuss btw,, they just get their picture of Istock and they find the best picture that matches their description.
 
Same as the superfood box... I'm not like you're getting a box full of spoons with superfood right. you never wonderred if you'll get that
or with the hand &amp; nail box, or a box full of fruit with the vitamin box.
It's only with the makeup boxes that everyone get confused but how else will you add a picture that describes a makeup box right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?
 
as they right their box description probably already knowing what will be in there, and then they make or look up a picture that describes the box the best.
It's good that they now have add that line in every description  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
_So try to look at it more positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just picked up the Moisture Surge box.
> 
> I love uber hydration products for the winter!
> 
> ...


lol

I am looking forward to the Earth &amp; Sea box....I just have SO many creams that I got that I am saving for the winter - my snail honey facial cream, the donkey steam cream, the pomegranate anti-wrinkle cream, that I have my own moisture surge going on (oh man, that sounds dirty!! lol)

in fact, now that I think about it, that name of the box is very p0rn like!!

haha


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> This makes me so mad !  people getting stuff this way, I would have put up a security camera and relish in the moment they were IDd and arrested.
> 
> Serious, these  types no longer   feel conscience over what they do, I would have also gotten them kicked out as well, That would have  been  good karmic payback. grrrr


We had a little ghetto security camera hanging out our window (it was a webcam hanging off the end of a tube LOL) and the only thing it helped with was figuring out it was someone who lived in our apartment or came to visit. Because our neighbor was always kind enough to bring in our packages instead of leaving them on the stoop. Sometimes I would find them on the stairs inside my building or he'd bring them up for us if he had time. (we were on the 3rd floor) However our first floor neighbors were selling drugs out of their apartment (something we didn't know until we moved) and they always had people coming in and out all day. One day on the camera we saw my neighbor bring them in like he always did, and then later on saw 8 different people come in and out over the course of an hour. One of them took my packages, but the first floor people basically blew me off and told me "their friends" (aka drug customers) would never do that. Yea right. So happy I moved out of there! LOL


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea I know, those products are very specific!


yes, they are!!  Unlike the other vague pictures of cream, mint leaves (oh darn, there was no mint in the herbal box)  or some grains, these are very item specific.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't know the big fuss btw,, they just get their picture of Istock and they find the best picture that matches their description.
> 
> Same as the superfood box... I'm not like you're getting a box full of spoons with superfood right. you never wonderred if you'll get that
> or with the hand &amp; nail box, or a box full of fruit with the vitamin box.
> ...


I get what you are saying, but I don't think there has been a big fuss. At least not yet. They obviously use stock photos, but using a stock photo of spoons or fruit or cascading water is different than using stock photos of specific brands of makeup laid out by a pouch when the box is called  Meme's Pouch. They pretty much always use generic photos with their makeup boxes, so it just seems odd that they are so specific in this one. I'm not upset, but I can see how this could mislead people. They would save themselves a lot of angry emails later on if they didn't do stuff like that.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, they are!!  Unlike the other vague pictures of cream, mint leaves (oh darn, there was no mint in the herbal box)  or some grains, these are very item specific.


Yeeeaaah. I get that they always do this, but I don't think it's that hard to find a picture of generic cosmetics instead of such specific brands/names!

Took me 2 seconds to find one: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5o9N8oFqVDI/TBk2XIzBqTI/AAAAAAAAAFE/Hc_vlmsbDfQ/s1600/generic_makeup_cosmetics_02.jpg 

LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


I've used your affiliate code!! =]


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

Girls!

what do you think of products with Red Ginseng?! how awesome is it for your skin and why?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> I am looking forward to the Earth &amp; Sea box....I just have SO many creams that I got that I am saving for the winter - my snail honey facial cream, the donkey steam cream, the pomegranate anti-wrinkle cream, that I have my own moisture surge going on (oh man, that sounds dirty!! lol)
> 
> ...


I am the same way. I have tons of hydration stuff already but FOMO compelled me to buy it. Also this is stuff I always use.

(or I can save for little gifts...the holidays will be here sooner than we realize!)

As far as Anti-Aging 3, I caved because I really loved the last two AA boxes. Especially Anti-Aging 2. It wasn't exciting at first, but the quality of products is fairly high. And I find myself reaching for them frequently.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls!
> 
> what do you think of products with Red Ginseng?! how awesome is it for your skin and why?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure if I've used a whole lot of products with red ginseng (although I bet it's tucked into some korean skincare products and I haven't noticed) but I have read that it's super potent and good for dark circles, fine lines and wrinkles etc etc.

Are you asking for a reason or just curious? Any product recommendations?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


Awww. That is so nice. And you deserve it. (and more) You are the one who started us all on this meme-craze! xoxo


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


I guess so it's so we can't contact those people and "force" them to keep using our links...but I'd like to know who's been using mine too hehe...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


I think a lot of us use your link. I just bought a lot of stuff over the last few days using it because I have a severe Memebox addiction. Honestly, they should give you way more than they are for all the people on here you introduced to Memebox!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Awww. That is so nice. And you deserve it. (and more) You are the one who started us all on this meme-craze! xoxo


:wub:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not sure if I've used a whole lot of products with red ginseng (although I bet it's tucked into some korean skincare products and I haven't noticed) but I have read that it's super potent and good for dark circles, fine lines and wrinkles etc etc.
> 
> Are you asking for a reason or just curious? Any product recommendations?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well My favorite website: Jolse has now 10% of everything from Innisfree (love that brand) and I was looking at this http://jolse.com/product/Innisfree-Red-Ginseng-Mask-100ml/369/?cate_no=112&amp;display_group=1 .This website has always very cheap prices, a good point reward system and super fast shipping I need to buy it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mainly because I saw @eugiegenie mentioned in Red Ginseng in a video that products with red ginseng are very expensive... so true, I've looked everywhere and yes very expensive.

So then I saw this and with this weeks 10% off I really want to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Are they allowed to advertise items in their pictures that they don't sell or use? That's really deceiving to the people who are new to memebox and didn't see the disclaimer.


While I can understand Meme's attempt at providing an example of a well-stocked makeup pouch, I agree that their photo is deceiving - even a seasoned Memebox customer could get excited by the pic and forget to read the description before purchasing. And I don't feel it would be very difficult to show a more generic photo or illustration to get the same idea across.

ETA: Aaaaand all of this has been said already. Sorry to beat a dead horse, folks!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I think a lot of us use your link. I just bought a lot of stuff over the last few days using it because I have a severe Memebox addiction. Honestly, they should give you way more than they are for all the people on here you introduced to Memebox!


I think if they had started the affiliate program back when they launched I'd be a millionaire right now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Well My favorite website: Jolse has now 10$ of everything from Innisfree (love that brand) and I was looking at this http://jolse.com/product/Innisfree-Red-Ginseng-Mask-100ml/369/?cate_no=112&amp;display_group=1 .This website has always very cheap prices, a good point reward system and super fast shipping I need to buy it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Mainly because I saw @eugiegenie mentioned in Red Ginseng in a video that products with red ginseng are very expensive... so true, I've looked everywhere and yes very expensive.
> 
> So then I saw this and with this weeks 10% off I really want to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oooooh I love innisfree too!!! I have a feeling this $30 my fiance gave me to get a long overdue pedicure (haven't had one in TWO YEARS!) might be going to some innisfree stuff! I haven't really looked much on that website either, thanks for the recommendation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think if they had started the affiliate program back when they launched I'd be a millionaire right now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, ikr!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

so in other news, I filed a complaint with BBB about the waxing box and them not getting back to me regarding a refund for cancellation of my future orders. 

So that;s that.. I gave them several changes to make it right, posted on their facebook page, emailed them and it's been like 30 days and no answer still. So I'm done :/

this whole deal just makes me sad


----------



## veritazy (Aug 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> While I can understand Meme's attempt at providing an example of a well-stocked makeup pouch, I agree that their photo is deceiving - even a seasoned Memebox customer could get excited by the pic and forget to read the description before purchasing. And I don't feel it would be very difficult to show a more generic photo or illustration to get the same idea across.


True. I adorr memebox but.... are we getting a pouch for reals? I'm no big makeup person but I do love tools and a pouch. Yeah.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Well My favorite website: *Jolse has now 10$ of everything from Innisfree *(love that brand) and I was looking at this http://jolse.com/product/Innisfree-Red-Ginseng-Mask-100ml/369/?cate_no=112&amp;display_group=1 .This website has always very cheap prices, a good point reward system and super fast shipping I need to buy it here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Mainly because I saw @eugiegenie mentioned in Red Ginseng in a video that products with red ginseng are very expensive... so true, I've looked everywhere and yes very expensive.
> 
> So then I saw this and with this weeks 10% off I really want to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's 10%... not $10*

I'm crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was too good to be true lol...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> so in other news, I filed a complaint with BBB about the waxing box and them not getting back to me regarding a refund for cancellation of my future orders.
> 
> So that;s that.. I gave them several changes to make it right, posted on their facebook page, emailed them and it's been like 30 days and no answer still. So I'm done :/
> 
> this whole deal just makes me sad


That makes me very sad, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you did the right thing, considering you were incredibly patient and went down every avenue possible to get a response. They really do need to step up their game in regards to customer service. I don't like that people never heard back from them when they have genuine complaints/issues.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> It's 10%... not $10*
> 
> I'm crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It was too good to be true lol...


omg LOL I want to cry too! I was like "$10 OFF?!" *spending spree*


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

Yayy i love the K-beauty wrap up spoiler! &lt;3 

I saw a blogpost comparing it with the popular Clio Lipnicure and they said it was just as good (even better!)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oooooh I love innisfree too!!! I have a feeling this $30 my fiance gave me to get a long overdue pedicure (haven't had one in TWO YEARS!) might be going to some innisfree stuff! I haven't really looked much on that website either, thanks for the recommendation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well it was down for a while... iffff you have an account there you have a $2 coupon btw because of their being "down" thing I don't know iff youll get one of you make a new account.

But what do you think of that mask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> It's 10%... not $10*
> 
> I'm crying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It was too good to be true lol...


O right yes, sorry my bad XD but still 10% off is amazing beacause look at their prices! super duper cheap! and now even cheaper and use the coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

Spoiler










Memebox Special #22 
2014 K-Beauty Wrap-Up No.1 (Sold Out!)
*RiRe Lip Manicure 10ml ($18)*
Randomly selected from 01 Warm Peach, 02 Virgin Orange, 03 Deep Plum, 04 Rich Raspberry, 05 Muse Red, 06 Chiffon Coral, 07 Pink Pink



K beauty Wrap #1 Spoiler.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think if they had started the affiliate program back when they launched I'd be a millionaire right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah you prob will be! Used your codes alot since the beginning of my memecraze~~


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 4, 2014)

Does anyone have Smile Care box spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 4, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Does anyone have Smile Care box spoilers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hopefully it will make us smile.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> hopefully it will make us smile.


:lol:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That makes me very sad, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you did the right thing, considering you were incredibly patient and went down every avenue possible to get a response. They really do need to step up their game in regards to customer service. I don't like that people never heard back from them when they have genuine complaints/issues.


so wonderful news (insert sarcastic voice here), I cannot get my money back because I paid over 45 days ago.... so paypal denies those requests.... so beware you guys, that's what happens when u pre pay for everything... 

Now I just feel great.... -.-!!!!! ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> so wonderful news (insert sarcastic voice here), I cannot get my money back because I paid over 45 days ago.... so paypal denies those requests.... so beware you guys, that's what happens when u pre pay for everything...
> 
> Now I just feel great.... -.-!!!!! ughhhhhhhhh


omg that is the worst.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so sorry you're going through this. It really upsets me when I see these kinds of things and then see people upset in the comments on their facebook about not getting responses. It's VERY important for the longevity of a company to respond promptly to customer service issues and concerns. They really need to step up their game, and make things right with upset customers. This box ESPECIALLY, considering it was false advertising to the T.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Who is allergic to lichen?  The Secret Key Intense Ice Sleeping Pack has lichen in it...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg that is the worst.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so sorry you're going through this. It really upsets me when I see these kinds of things and then see people upset in the comments on their facebook about not getting responses. It's VERY important for the longevity of a company to respond promptly to customer service issues and concerns. They really need to step up their game, and make things right with upset customers. This box ESPECIALLY, considering it was false advertising to the T.


Well I posted again today, so maybe they will respond? idk, I give them two more days and I will make a youtube video about this. 

This isn't cool, especially since I'm not the only one this happened to. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is really cute!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

Tomorrow is the day... the day my mailman will come with memeboxes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tomorrow is the day... the day my mailman will come with memeboxes!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


which boxes are you getting?  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There is supposed to be a pouch in travellers according to the description. Hope so.


I love the idea of that. Bought the value set with the points I won finally. Hopefully worth it!

Also bought the other because the moisture surge is definitely one we did wish for in the suggestion page!


----------



## maii (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't know the big fuss btw,, they just get their picture of Istock and they find the best picture that matches their description.
> 
> Same as the superfood box... I'm not like you're getting a box full of spoons with superfood right. you never wonderred if you'll get that
> 
> ...


Yeah...no.

'How else will they get a picture that describes a make up box?' Uh, like they have a hundred times before, using pics of non-specific products.

People are here to actually discuss memebox, not sing their praises at any opportunity...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> K beauty Wrap #1 Spoiler


In case you want that spoiler item, but haven't ordered the box it can be found at Beautynetkorea for under $7 including shipping (which tends to be pretty fast).

Btw--I'm new to this forum--can I say stuff like this? Not sure if this is off-topic or not, so apologies if I'm breaking the rules!


----------



## maii (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There is supposed to be a pouch in travellers according to the description. Hope so.


I cannot wait for my Travellers box.

Although I suppose it's too much to hope for that the pouch will be the lovely leather one shown in the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> In case you want that spoiler item, but haven't ordered the box it can be found at Beautynetkorea for under $7 including shipping (which tends to be pretty fast).
> 
> Btw--I'm new to this forum--can I say stuff like this? Not sure if this is off-topic or not, so apologies if I'm breaking the rules!


i love your blog (&amp; your tumblr full of exo goodness lol)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> I cannot wait for my Travellers box.
> 
> Although I suppose it's too much to hope for that the pouch will be the lovely leather one shown in the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope its faux, and not real leather.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> In case you want that spoiler item, but haven't ordered the box it can be found at Beautynetkorea for under $7 including shipping (which tends to be pretty fast).
> 
> Btw--I'm new to this forum--can I say stuff like this? Not sure if this is off-topic or not, so apologies if I'm breaking the rules!


Can't see the issue with you saying that tbh.

I have to admit I wish they would use non specific pictures as I know to not trust either the pics or the spoilers but any new customers won't, especially as the disclaimer is right at the bottom of the description.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

Well, then again they wouldn't have the right to complain if they didn't read the whole description.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> I cannot wait for my Travellers box.
> 
> Although I suppose it's too much to hope for that the pouch will be the lovely leather one shown in the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wouldn't that be great!!  I would love that....


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

It might be better as a warning on the picture tbh


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Well, then again they wouldn't have the right to complain if they didn't read the whole description.


well, the problem is that memebox did nothing to compensate those customers who did read the whole description before and they didn't deliver on the description...

If they could just do better with the descriptions and not be so vague


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> In case you want that spoiler item, but haven't ordered the box it can be found at Beautynetkorea for under $7 including shipping (which tends to be pretty fast).
> 
> Btw--I'm new to this forum--can I say stuff like this? Not sure if this is off-topic or not, so apologies if I'm breaking the rules!


You're totally fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No rule-breaking by letting people know about a related sale, as long as you're not posting affiliate links.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

btw - I am not sure how I feel about my cooling tint - I got a red-pink-orange color (no other way to describe it) and it is BRIGHT.  But I love how it feels on my lips

perhaps I wear it when no one else is around - haha


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol I even have a screenshot of the bundle I bought so I could check it said there was a pouch.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It might be better as a warning on the picture tbh


or better yet, don't post name brands like that if they aren't going to include them...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I love love love orange lippy... Pls pls let me have one


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh I love love love orange lippy... Pls pls let me have one


lol

mine just has a hint of orange - it is more reddish-pink - bright!

and yeah!  another phone call from DHL - tomorrows boxes are fermented 2 &amp; pore care 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 4, 2014)

Its been a typical Monday for me today...nothing has gone quite according to plan, including DHL failing to leave my Cooling Care box, despite having a "signature on file" form from me. Grrr! I know...first world problems!

Has anyone ever had a box get all the way to the last stop/hub before it gets to your local post office and then had it go hundreds of miles out of the way to another major hub? If so, did you still get your box eventually? My Hair &amp; Body 2 box was less than an hour away from my house in VA last week, and next thing I know its in Chicago! I receive lots of packages through USPS, and I've never seen this happen!


----------



## avarier (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Who is allergic to lichen?  The Secret Key Intense Ice Sleeping Pack has lichen in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put on the sleeping pack and take a nap ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am very interested in this specific product and I'm curious how cooling it is. I value your opinion on this stuff!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> mine just has a hint of orange - it is more reddish-pink - bright!
> 
> and yeah!  another phone call from DHL - tomorrows boxes are fermented 2 &amp; pore care 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooh! I can't wait to see what's in fermented 2!

I wonder if I'll get a call from DHL too...I got that box with the free O&amp; Soap Bubble cleanser, and they seem to be sending anything that has a bonus item that won't fit in the regular package via DHL express.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> which boxes are you getting?  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the at home and my magnetic nailpolishes.. maybe more but the tracking stuff hasn't been updating and at the certain point where they are now they should so maybe more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Well, then again they wouldn't have the right to complain if they didn't read the whole description.


It's ironic that that used high-end brands that they don't include in their boxes and put this disclaimer up for the first time today. I don't think it's right they can advertise with items they don't use. It's a matter of them *clearly *displaying the brand name. It's sort of looking like a bait and switch to me. There WILL be people who saw those high ends and quickly bought it for fear of it selling out. I love memebox, but their marketing department has really made a mistake here.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> mine just has a hint of orange - it is more reddish-pink - bright!
> 
> and yeah!  another phone call from DHL - tomorrows boxes are fermented 2 &amp; pore care 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can not wait to see Fermented 2!!!!!

I will anxiously be awaiting your spoilers.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - I am not sure how I feel about my cooling tint - I got a red-pink-orange color (no other way to describe it) and it is BRIGHT.  But I love how it feels on my lips
> 
> perhaps I wear it when no one else is around - haha


I totally feel the same way! I LOVE it, it feels amazing and it looks great on selfies (lmao)

But... I wore it out once to school the day that i got it and uhm

my friend said i looked like a geisha........


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> Yeah...no.
> 
> 'How else will they get a picture that describes a make up box?' Uh, like they have a hundred times before, using pics of non-specific products.
> 
> People are here to actually discuss memebox, not sing their praises at any opportunity...


Wooow pfff big negativitie coming from you.. calm down.

So yeah discuss here. but slam memebox in the ground like they don't have feelings. we are all ppl and yes ppl make mistakes. so do I, so do you

and if you state your problem with lots of positivity get you get lots back!

If I email Memebox I never have to wait longer that a day for my reply.. why because I'm kind to them. never an &lt;!&gt; only when I want to state my happiness.

Even if I adress them to something they did wrong with lots of kindness they are so happy and they change it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With kindness you'll get more then with...

Just saying,


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Put on the sleeping pack and take a nap ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am very interested in this specific product and I'm curious how cooling it is. I value your opinion on this stuff!


haha  I will use it tonight!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> mine just has a hint of orange - it is more reddish-pink - bright!
> 
> and yeah!  another phone call from DHL - tomorrows boxes are fermented 2 &amp; pore care 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I see you saying that alot that you've been called, is that something American? because I never get phonecalls from dhl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha  I will use it tonight!!


I await your review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think if they had started the affiliate program back when they launched I'd be a millionaire right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If Memebox was a pyramid scheme, you seriously might be.


----------



## maii (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Wooow pfff big negativitie coming from you.. calm down.
> 
> So yeah discuss here. but slam memebox in the ground like they don't have feelings. we are all ppl and yes ppl make mistakes. so do I, so do you
> 
> ...


Yeah sure, why not dismiss all those poor girls who never even heard back re their waxing/herbal/whatever issues - just because things have worked out for you...

Memebox is a company, not a sentient being, and as a company are held up to certain standards. We are entitled to state our frustration when they don't meet those standards.

Sorry, I don't go in for that positivity clap trap, but it's not negativity on my part - just realism.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> Yeah sure, why not dismiss all those poor girls who never even heard back re their waxing/herbal/whatever issues - just because things have worked out for you...
> 
> Memebox is a company, not a sentient being, and as a company are held up to certain standards. We are entitled to state our frustration when they don't meet those standards.
> 
> Sorry, I don't go in for that positivity clap trap, but it's not negativity on my part - just realism.


Gotta agree. I love memeboxes but there are issues and sadly some of the issues are breaking European laws. Whether aware of it or not it is true that a waxing box with no waxing products is illegal under the laws of Europe.

Tbh being a realist has done me well through life.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I see you saying that alot that you've been called, is that something American? because I never get phonecalls from dhl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am not sure if it is uniquely for the US customers, but yes, DHL always gives me a courtesy phone call letting me know that I have a package for the next day.  Which is great, because then I go and redirect it to my job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  unless it is monday - monday I work from home.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Gotta agree. I love memeboxes but there are issues and sadly some of the issues are breaking European laws. Whether aware of it or not it is true that a waxing box with no waxing products is illegal under the laws of Europe.
> 
> Tbh being a realist has done me well through life.





maii said:


> Yeah sure, why not dismiss all those poor girls who never even heard back re their waxing/herbal/whatever issues - just because things have worked out for you...
> 
> Memebox is a company, not a sentient being, and as a company are held up to certain standards. We are entitled to state our frustration when they don't meet those standards.
> 
> Sorry, I don't go in for that positivity clap trap, but it's not negativity on my part - just realism.


I kind of agree with you both. Normally I'd be all in a friendly buddy-buddy mode with Memebox, but we already got burned with an attitude like by a nail polish Company That Shall Not Be Named and several, now long perished, subscription boxes.

They are a company, and I expect them to act professionally, replying to emails in a timely manner. There is absolutely no excuse for selectively ignoring customers like that.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not sure if it is uniquely for the US customers, but yes, DHL always gives me a courtesy phone call letting me know that I have a package for the next day. Which is great, because then I go and redirect it to my job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unless it is monday - monday I work from home.


Sadly doesn't happen in the uk either


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Gotta agree. I love memeboxes but there are issues and sadly some of the issues are breaking European laws. Whether aware of it or not it is true that a waxing box with no waxing products is illegal under the laws of Europe.
> 
> Tbh being a realist has done me well through life.


I can totally understand a communication issue, but the ignoring of emails is wrong.  From a company's standpoint, they should respond, regardless of the *tone* of the customer.   Customers get upset when they feel that a product has been misrepresented and a company should do as much as they can to help the customer and come to a positive outcome ...for the customer. 

If I am being witchy, well, maybe there is a good reason - like my allergies just flared up when I open a box that contains products that were not mentioned at all in the description - and then to top it off, the products that were mentioned (and even in pictured) were not.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also I've got to say- I wish they let us see the names of the people who use our affiliate links. I don't work right now because of some health issues, and seeing as how I'm poor, it astounds me when someone goes out of their way to use my link and buys up a bunch of wonderful items. I want to like, mail them a thank you card or give them a giant hug and thank them LOL


I thought you all knew. But I have to be honest, and this totally wasn't about being thanked because that was not necessary AT ALL and well you guys rock for blogging, I found it very sweet when I received a PM the other day and I was being thanked by someone that helped to save me money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> i love your blog (&amp; your tumblr full of exo goodness lol)


OMG! I'm so happy that you like it! I'd die a thousand deaths if Memebox did a "flower boys" box and released all of the products used by EXO and other boybands--I really want whatever eyeliner they wear that manages to stay on despite the Kai/Xiumin levels of sweat ahahah.
 


Jane George said:


> I have to admit I wish they would use non specific pictures as I know to not trust either the pics or the spoilers but any new customers won't, especially as the disclaimer is right at the bottom of the description.


  
I totally agree with this. I think that Memebox would be smart to just use photos of product bottles and tubes that are uniformly spray painted pink and sparkly (honestly, anything that doesn't suggest products or brands that aren't going to be in the box) so the image isn't super misleading. I actually have a very negative reaction when I see product images like that of the beauty pouch with a disclaimer because I have to roll my critical side out for fear of being taken advantage of; it puts a damper on my positive vibes toward a company.
 


MissJexie said:


> You're totally fine! No rule-breaking by letting people know about a related sale, as long as you're not posting affiliate links.


 
Awesome--thanks for letting me know!! I shop obsessively (as in, I get automatic alerts when new products are added) on other sites, so I'll mention relevant sales on products that we know and love from Memeboxes.
 


Andi B said:


> Oooh! I can't wait to see what's in fermented 2!


 
I actually started breathing like an overheated cat when I saw that tomorrow is the Fermented 2 debut day! With 8 full-size products and the spoiler guaranteed, I have a feeling that this one is going to be legendary.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Wooow pfff big negativitie coming from you.. calm down.
> 
> So yeah discuss here. but slam memebox in the ground like they don't have feelings. we are all ppl and yes ppl make mistakes. so do I, so do you
> 
> ...


Are you seriously saying that since you're "KIND" too them, they respond quicker?? LOL. I think being kind or "rude" in an email however which way they take it, has NOTHING to do with the time frame they/SHOULD respond in. We are all customers, and EVERY customer should be treated the same way, REGARDLESS of the customers problems with there service, or simply emailing them just for the sake of it, also saying YOU  get replies in 1 day because you're KIND is kind of a slap in the face to those who DON'T even get responses, being KIND or NOT.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Who is allergic to lichen?  The Secret Key Intense Ice Sleeping Pack has lichen in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be me. Cooling is definitely a no go now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> Yeah sure, why not dismiss all those poor girls who never even heard back re their waxing/herbal/whatever issues - just because things have worked out for you...
> 
> Memebox is a company, not a sentient being, and as a company are held up to certain standards. We are entitled to state our frustration when they don't meet those standards.
> 
> Sorry, I don't go in for that positivity clap trap, but it's not negativity on my part - just realism.


I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

pff xD

I'm positive and realism... because is it fake that I get positive emails back from them within a few hours after sending a very positive email with a request/question/problem.. is it?

I always get directly email after I send. I once didn't got one when I stated my frustrations too much (in beginning) then I thought; pff they are ppl too and a beginning very busy company I'll try again and nicer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes directly got mail.

I once had to email with some person from a company who asked me question for something... and he started out very impatient and kind of upset.

I nicely answer the question and by accident I forgot some information he needed. he emailed back and he was so rude about it and I should hurry! it made me cry that someone from an official business was so rude to me. Mistakes happens in both ways. so I'll never email to someone with a rude tone of impatient. 

I do agree with @biancardi that no matter how rude or impatient customers are you should reply.

I would suggest a standard written email that they could paste when ppl are to rude or impatient or a standard sorry or something.

But the fact that I'm always get emails from them within a day. mostly after a few hours.

And always been treated with honesty and kindness from them.

Doesn't that say something...

*the main fast I was trying to say.. be less impatient. if you are, don't show it and be ultra kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

_that's my advice here in this threat.. because that's what we do here right. giving advice &amp; solutions and talk about the service and other happy feelings about spoilers, mailmans, unboxings etc_

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> pff xD
> 
> I'm positive and realism... because is it fake that I get positive emails back from them within a few hours after sending a very positive email with a request/question/problem.. is it?
> 
> ...


Yea thanks for the advice, but what you're not understanding is..... those who are "NICE" in their emails, don't get a response back. Explain that one

_"But the fact that I'm always get emails from them within a day. mostly after a few hours._

_And always been treated with honesty and kindness from them._

_Doesn't that say something..."_

Yea, it tells me that Memebox does not answer peoples emails if your not nice too them?? Lol or they just don't have time, or there's so many, or like you said , RUDE????  its very unprofessional either way especially when some wait weeks, even months, like myself. I've got responses within 1 day, and I've got responses 1 month later, being ... nice... has nothing to do with it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

So that's all that I have to say about it further  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you get what I mean that you do and if you don't well then you don't and I'm sorry &lt;3

I was just looking at my Oriental memebox (sits next to me,,blogging) and I love it so much! the products are so amazing and what I love the most about these products;

The traditional look of them. whith the Hangul written on it. It gives it a really rich and classic touch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does any one know more of these beautiful products? mostly with the traditional look.. the inside comes later if it will match me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea thanks for the advice, but what you're not understanding is..... those who are "NICE" in their emails, don't get a response back. Explain that one
> 
> _"But the fact that I'm always get emails from them within a day. mostly after a few hours._
> 
> ...


another advice. never wait. after 3 days no email back.. email again. try different tittle


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> another advice. never wait. after 3 days no email back.. email again. try different tittle


I've emailed them 10++ times though. My first 6-7 emails were kind and direct about the issue, no "!", no mean comments at all. Still no reply. It doesn't make a difference when you have a real issue it seems, they don't want to deal with it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Aug 4, 2014)

I just got a text message from DHL as well.  I've checked my account and I guess Memebox hasn't updated the tracking info so I think I'm getting Fermented and Pore Care.  I ordered the Aloe, Collagen, Cooling and Vitamin bundle and oh man I wish all 6 would come together!  Of course it will also be embarrassing because I'll be getting yet another box at work. None of my co-workers are on Make-up Talk and don't understand the addictive power of subscription boxes and how they suck you in!  I also want to buy the 17-19 bundle but I'm afraid to try and cancel 17 since I purchased it with points.  Unfortunately Memebox has been very slow in responding to my previous requests.  It took over a week each time to receive a reply so I think I may just go ahead and purchase and hope that I'll be excited to have 2 of the same boxes.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've emailed them 10++ times though. My first 6-7 emails were kind and direct about the issue, no "!", no mean comments at all. Still no reply. It doesn't make a difference when you have a real issue it seems, they don't want to deal with it..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To what address did you email?


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm not complaining, but what is the difference between super boxes and memeboxes these days- it seems like memeboxes have all full-sized products, and sometimes there is no price difference between a memebox and a superbox...

I think they need a clearer distinction or perhaps just call everything a memebox but have different price points?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I just got a text message from DHL as well.  I've checked my account and I guess Memebox hasn't updated the tracking info so I think I'm getting Fermented and Pore Care.  I ordered the Aloe, Collagen, Cooling and Vitamin bundle and oh man I wish all 6 would come together!  Of course it will also be embarrassing because I'll be getting yet another box at work. None of my co-workers are on Make-up Talk and don't understand the addictive power of subscription boxes and how they suck you in!  I also want to buy the 17-19 bundle but I'm afraid to try and cancel 17 since I purchased it with points.  Unfortunately Memebox has been very slow in responding to my previous requests.  It took over a week each time to receive a reply so I think I may just go ahead and purchase and hope that I'll be excited to have 2 of the same boxes.


OMG that's amazing 6 boxes!! what do you always do when you unbox... let ppl watch(haul) or go to a quiet room and say; me precious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So that's all that I have to say about it further  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if you get what I mean that you do and if you don't well then you don't and I'm sorry &lt;3
> 
> I was just looking at my Oriental memebox (sits next to me,,blogging) and I love it so much! the products are so amazing and what I love the most about these products;
> 
> ...


*eye roll*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> I'm not complaining, but what is the difference between super boxes and memeboxes these days- it seems like memeboxes have all full-sized products, and sometimes there is no price difference between a memebox and a superbox...
> 
> I think they need a clearer distinction or perhaps just call everything a memebox but have different price points?


I agree call it memebox slightly fuller haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because this whole grain next to mee looks like a superbox and it is a special so yeah confusing but you mostly can see at the prices how special or how super it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that anti age box 3 is quite super and still special    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> To what address did you email?


[email protected] one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> [email protected] one?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



And that is the correct one - the affiliate one can't help you.  I know from first hand experience :lol:


----------



## yunii (Aug 4, 2014)

Got my cooling care box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to try some of the products.


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> Yeah sure, why not dismiss all those poor girls who never even heard back re their waxing/herbal/whatever issues - just because things have worked out for you...
> 
> Memebox is a company, not a sentient being, and as a company are held up to certain standards. We are entitled to state our frustration when they don't meet those standards.
> 
> Sorry, I don't go in for that positivity clap trap, but it's not negativity on my part - just realism.


Yes, it is very fair to judge someone's situation. Just because you have had a "different" relationship with Memebox and they have always gotten back to you is just that. Your experience.  I have had to contact them several times, my communication wasn't angry or even upset even and I have had to wait several days for a response. In some cases, their reponse was not approiate(sp?) meaning there was either no resoution or apology given for their mistake.  This is not customer service.  You just can't assume that everyone will have the same communication from anybody and especially from memebox.  People should be able to vent, and state their issues with memebox as they see fit. It's is really ugly for someone tell them. Oh it must be you, you weren't nice enough.  Be nicer and say these things and you too will be treated in a certain way, as I was.  BS!  Repectfully


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

maii said:


> *eye roll*


I may be going out on a limb here speaking my mind and taking the risk that some may not agree with what I'm about to say but I'm going to do so anyway. I feel we are all entitled to an opinion. We are entitled to voice our opinions openly and freely. I also feel as adults we are more than capable of doing so in an adult manner without resorting to childish behavior or being disrespectful of one another.

Not taking sides, simply making an observation.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I may be going out on a limb here speaking my mind and taking the risk that some may not agree with what I'm about to say but I'm going to do so anyway.
> 
> I feel we are all entitled to an opinion. We are entitled to voice our opinions openly and freely. I also feel as adults we are more than capable of doing so in an adult manner without resorting to childish behavior or being disrespectful of one another.
> 
> Not taking sides, simply making an observation.


There's a difference between an opinion, and someone saying "YES, this is why they do that" without actually really knowing why, but assuming they do, which is considered an assumption which raises people's eyebrows in regards to the previous conversations.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> pff xD
> 
> I'm positive and realism... because is it fake that I get positive emails back from them within a few hours after sending a very positive email with a request/question/problem.. is it?
> 
> ...


I definitely think Memebox selectively ignoring e-mails has more to do with poor customer service and choosing not to deal with certain issues such as the misleading waxing box name and the herbal cosmetics box description. Perhaps your problems or issues were less controversial or much easier to resolve/respond to which is why you received an immediate reply. It is clear that many members on the forum have been ignored or have received a much delayed response, regardless of whether a positive or negative tone was used in the e-mail. Either way, we are entitled to our negative opinions if we have been wronged as we are paying customers and they are a business.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 4, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> I just got a text message from DHL as well.  I've checked my account and I guess Memebox hasn't updated the tracking info so I think I'm getting Fermented and Pore Care.


Thank you so much for posting this!  I logged in just to ask this question.  I'm also expecting Pore 3 and Fermented 2, and I am going out of town on business on Wednesday.  I am going to be so pissed if they send them even later than the delayed date!  If they actually sent mine today, I should get it before I go.

How do you get them to send you updates?


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Aug 4, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I logged in just to ask this question. I'm also expecting Pore 3 and Fermented 2, and I am going out of town on business on Wednesday. I am going to be so pissed if they send them even later than the delayed date! If they actually sent mine today, I should get it before I go.
> 
> How do you get them to send you updates?


When you login to your account go to your address book and you can add it there. I think you can also add it when you're placing an order. I set it up as my default because I can be forgetful


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's a difference between an opinion, and someone saying "YES, this is why they do that" without actually really knowing why, but assuming they do, which is considered an assumption which raises people's eyebrows in regards to the previous conversations.


As I stated we were all entitled to an opinion and the right to voice it. She has no proof of why they do what they do, she's making an educated guess based on her own prior experiences. Is that not in fact her opinion? But to get back to what I posted about and the actual comment I quoted, I was implying we can all have our opinions and still be adults and be kind to one another.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> As I stated we were all entitled to an opinion and the right to voice it. She has no proof of why they do what they do, she's making an educated guess based on her own prior experiences. Is that not in fact her opinion? But to get back to what I posted about and the actual comment I quoted, I was implying we can all have our opinions and still be adults and be kind to one another.


In my OPINION and wiki.com that was not an opinion. Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> In my OPINION and wiki.com that was not an opinion. Thanks for your opinion though.


I'm more of a Webster's girl, call me old school. Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooling Mask by Secret Key.  I washed my face, put on an aloe vera sheet mask and now my face is ready for the cooling mask.

First impression - I love the slight tingling feeling and the menthol scent - if you don't like menthol, you will not like this scent.  For me, however, it is so much better than the smell of the Green Tea sleeping pack, which was so floral-y that I could not slather all over my face - I had to avoid my nose area - lol

I am sitting in front of my fan, because it is so fricking warm out here and I live on the top floor (heat rises).  When the cool air hits my face, it feels so wonderful and refreshing - it is very cooling.

So far, so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

So I'm honest;
_I'm very sensitive person and scared to say this all. _
 
I got angry. I wished I kept me mouth shut because of the load of negativity I got for no good reason.
I just said my opinion and maybe help ppl to see things more positive.
 
I did got real problems before but they've helped me. and I'm not only talking about try to be positive when you contact a company. I have many people to contact and I really see really so much result from being kind and I even make people smile so yeah that's my opinion out of what I've seen.
 
Meaning if you're kind you get mail back meaning. human to human. you rather help the kind and calm ppl first than rather the angry and impatience people. same as with your neighbor or something. for example you'll get a memebox and you have to get the trash out on your bike... I'll unpack me memebox first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
You girls all clearly have frustrations about Memebox but if someone says something positive and helps to fix the problem.
Than that doesn't mean you can go load your frustrations on that person. I'm not the hotline for memeproblems
And your frustrations are clearly so high that thinking possitive is too much too ask about that subject. but still doesn't mean you can go burns that persons oppinion!
 
you're all adults s if you really can't handle your frustrations email memebox and ask for a special problem solving email address.
 
This is the last thing I say about it, I'm done.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Cooling Mask by Secret Key.  I washed my face, put on an aloe vera sheet mask and now my face is ready for the cooling mask.
> 
> First impression - I love the slight tingling feeling and the menthol scent - if you don't like menthol, you will not like this scent.  For me, however, it is so much better than the smell of the Green Tea sleeping pack, which was so floral-y that I could not slather all over my face - I had to avoid my nose area - lol
> 
> ...


I can't wait to get that box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The heat is killing me here tooI'll probably do the same with the cooling mask as you did with the green tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 4, 2014)

Has the community ever considered doing a Meme survey so that people could give feedback on their favorite boxes and we could independently see what types of boxes people are most happy with?

For example, I'm finding that boxes based around concepts like "Dermocosmetics" just aren't working for me because I am [unhappily] surprised by what ends up in them, but I'm delighted with boxes that have a very concrete ingredient tying them together like "Whole Grain."

Would this be of interest to people here or is this just me being weird?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm excited to see the smile care box!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm excited to see the smile care box!


I'm afraid I may end up regretting not getting that one. When it came out, all it made me think of was whitening strips, so I skipped it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm afraid I may end up regretting not getting that one. When it came out, all it made me think of was whitening strips, so I skipped it.


I actually like whitening strips - lol

But my smile is going to take a llloooong time to get to me...on another note, Global 13 finally graced the steps of the NY customs building!  Yeah - maybe by this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 4, 2014)

@@biancardi, the green tea sleeping pack you are speaking of, is that from the green tea box or something else? Thanks! Sleeping masks is by far my most favorite find! Love them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Has the community ever considered doing a Meme survey so that people could give feedback on their favorite boxes and we could independently see what types of boxes people are most happy with?
> 
> For example, I'm finding that boxes based around concepts like "Dermocosmetics" just aren't working for me because I am [unhappily] surprised by what ends up in them, but I'm delighted with boxes that have a very concrete ingredient tying them together like "Whole Grain."
> 
> Would this be of interest to people here or is this just me being weird?


I do like a themed box, but I have to say, there have been a couple of duds with the themes.  But overall, I have really enjoyed my themed boxes.

I am just getting into the globals and I have received 2 global boxes (9 and 12) and I really liked both of them.

I guess for the most part, I am happy with many of the products that I get from Memebox.  I think the only box that I was really angry and irate over was the ...small voice...herbal box.

At least with Office Essentials, I got 10 memepoints for the missing secret key item and the pom box, well, I like all the products, just sad that it seems so small.  The Vitamin box wasn't a box I would have purchased except I had points and it had the bonus cleanser (at that time) - and again, I will use all of the products (except the snail lip treatment - sorry - I cannot put that up to my lips)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 4, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, the green tea sleeping pack you are speaking of, is that from the green tea box or something else? Thanks! Sleeping masks is by far my most favorite find! Love them.


It was from the Green Tea box.

this was my original review - I had rubbed it on my hand, so the smell was not overpowering, so that is why I said it smelled nice - lol.  But the first night I wore it, all over my face, I kept thinking, WTH is that smell???? It was so overpowering, I had to wash it off.  Took me a few nights later to try again, this time, just doing my forehead, side of my face, cheeks (away from the nose), my neck and then my arms.  It actually was a very good sleeping pack, except for the scent.

*MEDI FLOWER Green Tea Sleeping Pack**http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=384737404  * YEAH!  I’ve been wanting to try a sleeping pack mask and this green glop – think the BLOB – is the product that I am most excited about in my box.   I love that this is a gel,not a cream, and I will use this tonight.  It has some “particles” in it, but those absorb into the skin when rubbed into the skin.  This smells very nice – Full Size 100g value $30.00

_*Product Description*: Sleep is when the body repairs itself. Make use of this precious healing period with this weightless, leave-on green tea mask that creates a protective barrier on your skin, locking in vital moisture and nutrients while you “beauty sleep.” Antioxidant in the green tea feeds continuous moisture deep into the dermal layer, replenishing skin’s nighttime water su  you refreshed._

_  _

_*How to use*: After cleansing and moisturizing the skin, smooth two to three dollops of product evenly on face and neck 10 minutes before sleeping. Do not rinse until the next morning. _


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

Yay I just bought the Moisture Surge + Meme's Pouch valueset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Paid $27,99, long live august  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I bit the bullet on the Meme's pouch too! I need to slow down though. I've bought somewhere around 30 since I started at the end of June. It's a sickness for sure! I need to make a list as they're spread out across 4 emails, I'm afraid I'll miss one coming.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I bit the bullet on the Meme's pouch too! I need to slow down though. I've bought somewhere around 30 since I started at the end of June. It's a sickness for sure! I need to make a list as they're spread out across 4 emails, I'm afraid I'll miss one coming.


Lol I have already made a list from the beginning.. 10 boxes was already too much to remember for my mind XD

My list looks like this

18 Jul = Skin care                            tracking code  *got it  email address
18 Jul = Mask edition 4                    tracking code  *got it  email address
18 Jul = Cacao box                          tracking code  *got it  email address
1 aug = special 13 cooling care       tracking code             email address
1 aug = Sepcial 18 Smile care         tracking code             email address


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a list keeping track of my orders as well.

In other news, I'm weak and decided to order Moisture Surge now, instead of waiting. I have super dry skin, and I knew I'd be getting it at some point...so why not when it's $3 off?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 4, 2014)

I missed quite a convo while I was at the gym tonight LOL  :blink:

I not only got my cooling care box today, but I have a couple others waiting in the wings to be reviewed, on top of a few other subscription boxes that were piled on my doorstep this afternoon. I am SO behind on blogging that I think I need to train my cats to edit photos for me while I sleep LOL

I have 7 more boxes in Memelimbo right now. Don't pay much attention to when each of them ship, though. It's always a fun surprise when I get the e-mail haha!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I missed quite a convo while I was at the gym tonight LOL  :blink:
> 
> I not only got my cooling care box today, but I have a couple others waiting in the wings to be reviewed, on top of a few other subscription boxes that were piled on my doorstep this afternoon. I am SO behind on blogging that I think I need to train my cats to edit photos for me while I sleep LOL
> 
> I have 7 more boxes in Memelimbo right now. Don't pay much attention to when each of them ship, though. It's always a fun surprise when I get the e-mail haha!


That would be an amazing idea if that could be true!! I would train my dog,, though it would be an disaster because she's blind XD 

I know how you feel falling bahind at blogging. Just finished my Whole Grain memebox.. and a piled is still waiting to be written  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 4, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I have a list keeping track of my orders as well.
> 
> In other news, I'm weak and decided to order Moisture Surge now, instead of waiting. I have super dry skin, and I knew I'd be getting it at some point...so why not when it's $3 off?


great choice! it's perfect for winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

I got 33 memepoints! Sent them my latest reviews and they gave me 3ach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got 33 memepoints! Sent them my latest reviews and they gave me 3ach


WAAAAHHHHH?!!!!!!!!!! OMG this is so exciting!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WAAAAHHHHH?!!!!!!!!!! OMG this is so exciting!


Yea!!!!Tears of joy  :wub:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 5, 2014)

I think that the box I ordered due to the free express shipping upgrade was shipped via regular mail. I've emailed them and all that, but SOB. I was able to "buy" the box using points won due to an Instagram contest, but I'd hate for people who didn't use points to have this happen. Hopefully I've misunderstood something and all is good in Memeland.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> I got 33 memepoints! Sent them my latest reviews and they gave me 3ach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would feel so bad doing that because they are sending me a box... but I am a pauper. Paupers can't be embarrased beggars..,


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 5, 2014)

I feel that today will Memebox giveaway day on various blogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I would feel so bad doing that because they are sending me a box... but I am a pauper. Paupers can't be embarrased beggars..,


Don't feel bad! You deserve it too!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

I just got my Detox Box and I'm seriously disappointed and angry with Meme today. I think it's one of the worst boxes ever and some of these products are literally worth nothing.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

*cough* I think there will be many giveaways...  All paupers may rejoice!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm so pumped, I ordered cooling care+vitamin care+aloe+collagen as a bundle on Friday afternoon and it's was all the way to LA by Monday afternoon. Some of these look really good although I've avoided spoilers for most. I want my Meme goodies. Gonna dive in head first. I really need to refrain from opening more stuff though. My bathroom is a disorganized wreck.

How do you guys organize all your Meme goodness?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I would feel so bad doing that because they are sending me a box... but I am a pauper. Paupers can't be embarrased beggars..,


----------



## veritazy (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> *cough* I think there will be many giveaways... All paupers may rejoice!


Pauper partayyyy


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

Can I join... Got a third birthday in this house soon and little bean wants all my money


----------



## luvea (Aug 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> I got 33 memepoints! Sent them my latest reviews and they gave me 3ach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woah that's so cool. Which e-mail you used, hi one or affiliate?


----------



## stawbewii (Aug 5, 2014)

So bummed out i missed out on the collaboration #2 box! It looks so good! *.* Please restock!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 5, 2014)

Today is my day off I'm so behind on blog posts die to horrendous work hours damn summer holidays in uk. I have 7 memeboxes and 5 regular sub boxes to do.im tired just woken up used the cooling care box sleep mask last night I LOVE it so refreshing cool. Washing off is not as easy. Skin feels a lot cleaner and far more refreshed than the green tea one . Glad I ordered a second box the other week as a bundle. Great summer mask kept my face cool all night


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I just got my Detox Box and I'm seriously disappointed and angry with Meme today. I think it's one of the worst boxes ever and some of these products are literally worth nothing.


I actually like the detox box ~ the only complaint I have is that they still consider one little foil for your nose to be a full size (the box of 30 is full size -lol).  The scalp treatment is 6-8 dollars - I want to purchase more and that is the going price.   I love the gommage peel and the hand cream too. I haven't tried out the essence yet.    I wished they would have done a detox cleanser or detox overnight oil, but I hope that will show up in detox #2. 

It was the vitamin box that kinda blew for me.  That was so disappointing.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually like the detox box ~ the only complaint I have is that they still consider one little foil for your nose to be a full size (the box of 30 is full size -lol).  The scalp treatment is 6-8 dollars - I want to purchase more and that is the going price.   I love the gommage peel and the hand cream too. I haven't tried out the essence yet.    I wished they would have done a detox cleanser or detox overnight oil, but I hope that will show up in detox #2.
> 
> It was the vitamin box that kinda blew for me.  That was so disappointing.


Well, it's good you're happy with it, I just think almost everything looks so cheap. The only product that looks worth sth for me is the serum that was in the spoiler. Giving one nose strip as a full product is just outrageous. And I'm not happy at all that they gave scalp scrub in this box as well as in At Home which shipped one day earlier. I mean, I know not everyone gets all the boxes but many of us buy quite a lot so I think it's inconsiderate. And almost all the products are so small, This box just looks as if they took the cheapest stuff they could find in some warehouse.

And what about body products? I find it false advertising again when the description says:

'Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!'

and there are no body products at all! I seriously expected some fat burning and slimming stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Today is my day off I'm so behind on blog posts die to horrendous work hours damn summer holidays in uk. I have 7 memeboxes and 5 regular sub boxes to do.im tired just woken up used the cooling care box sleep mask last night I LOVE it so refreshing cool. Washing off is not as easy. Skin feels a lot cleaner and far more refreshed than the green tea one . Glad I ordered a second box the other week as a bundle. Great summer mask kept my face cool all night


That cooling sleeping pack is wonderful!  I also ordered a second box, plus I purchased the sleeping pack on ebay (before it was a spoiler - lol)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Well, it's good you're happy with it, I just think almost everything looks so cheap. The only product that looks worth sth for me is the serum that was in the spoiler. Giving one nose strip as a full product is just outrageous. And I'm not happy at all that they gave scalp scrub in this box as well as in At Home which ship one day earlier. I mean, I know not everyone gets all the boxes and many of us buy quite a lot so I think it's inconsiderate. And almost all the products are so small, This box just looks as if they took the cheapest stuff they could find in some warehouse.
> 
> And what about body products? I find it false advertising again when the description says:
> 
> ...


yeah, they have done that quite a bit on the boxes in July (misleading advertising).  I agree that the nose strip is really disappointing as well. 

the cooling box was supposed to have something for hair, but I guess that big tub of aloe vera gel covers that, but you are correct, there aren't any body products in the detox box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

I also can totally understand you not liking the box - I was so disappointed by the pomegranate box, but many others loved it!   I am sure there are those that love the Vitamin box too, but that one - that really looks like they went down the Pure Smile aisle at the corner drug store and tossed in a bunch of items - lol.  The little gelee facial mask - that is a sample size, because it is sold in huge JARS.  

just because I purchase some travel sized items at the drug store doesn't mean I state they are full sized....I feel memebox is trying to do that with us with their "full size" labels.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they have done that quite a bit on the boxes in July (misleading advertising).  I agree that the nose strip is really disappointing as well.
> 
> the cooling box was supposed to have something for hair, but I guess that big tub of aloe vera gel covers that, but you are correct, there aren't any body products in the detox box.


I must say I really don't like their policy these days, first the 'waxing' and 'herbal' boxes and now this. I think I'm going to shoot them an email but I don't expect much. I can't imagine using aloe vera gel for hair but there's also the mist so maybe that...

And it won't probably make any good writing a review because they don't post negative ones which is another policy that I really dislike. I think their attitude seriously sucks sometimes.

Overall, I'm so disappointed with this box that I don't really feel like buying anything from them at the moment which is probably a good thing with all the boxes I still have coming LOL


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I also can totally understand you not liking the box - I was so disappointed by the pomegranate box, but many others loved it!   I am sure there are those that love the Vitamin box too, but that one - that really looks like they went down the Pure Smile aisle at the corner drug store and tossed in a bunch of items - lol.  The little gelee facial mask - that is a sample size, because it is sold in huge JARS.
> 
> just because I purchase some travel sized items at the drug store doesn't mean I state they are full sized....I feel memebox is trying to do that with us with their "full size" labels.


I didn't order the Vitamin or Pomgranate ones but I think I'd be really unhappy about them too. And I totally agree about the size of products: such samples really SHOULDN'T go to Superboxes as full sizes!

I think we're having a rather poor wake of boxes these days but I just hope they'll improve. I'm still waiting for my Cooling Care - and I think I should be happy with it - and Smile Care - which will hopefull be a nice surprise as I don't expect much of this particular box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

@@Paulina PS  I do hope that some of these disappointing boxes were because people were using all of those promo codes and got boxes very cheaply.  I am not excusing Memebox on this one, however.  If they couldn't handle the promos and the fact that folks had several accounts, they should not have offered those codes and allowed multiple accounts - of which they did encourage members to open, from what I read.

But then, I get great boxes like Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 3 &amp; the Cacao box, so I don't know.  I hope that the next round of boxes are better for all of us!! I am tired of getting samples in a superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

you will really love cooling care!! 

and I love getting samples, but a variety of them would be good - to label it as full sized when it is a sample is wrong, imho.  Send me a few of those sample sizes and I would have been happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or more products in the box.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you will really love cooling care!!
> 
> and I love getting samples, but a variety of them would be good - to label it as full sized when it is a sample is wrong, imho.  Send me a few of those sample sizes and I would have been happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or more products in the box.


Thanks, I hope I'll like this one - I'm quite sure I'll be happy with the Ice Sleeping Pack so it's already a win for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let's definately hope for a better round of boxes next time - they can do so much better than this!

I really loved many of the boxes but I've been observing their attitude and all the busts with some worry recently - I think they've started feeling a bit overconfident with their leading place on the market and are not making enough effort anymore.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

luvea said:


> Woah that's so cool. Which e-mail you used, hi one or affiliate?


The affilate one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

Got Vitamin, at home and pomegrante. Woah, not really happy with the vitamin one. Should've been called puresmile sueprbox xD Loved the others so its np for me.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

FINALLY received an email that Fermented 2 is being shipped today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not that I can use any of it due to allergies, but hopefully my other boxes they're holding hostage will come with it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> FINALLY received an email that Fermented 2 is being shipped today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Not that I can use any of it due to allergies, but hopefully my other boxes they're holding hostage will come with it.


I wish I had ordered that one--I did not really understand what fermented was, but after trying a few fermented items in other boxes, I think it would have been a win for me--especially if it had a serum, toner, or essence.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got Vitamin, at home and pomegrante. Woah, not really happy with the vitamin one. Should've been called puresmile sueprbox xD Loved the others so its np for me.


Did you like the AT Home one? Was it worth the money? I'm still waiting for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did you like the AT Home one? Was it worth the money? I'm still waiting for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really liked it. Can understand why some might not, but I think its worth the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Some exciting items in there!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I wish I had ordered that one--I did not really understand what fermented was, but after trying a few fermented items in other boxes, I think it would have been a win for me--especially if it had a serum, toner, or essence.


I ordered two before realizing that I am or will most likely be allergic to most of the products. One has already been spoken for and I had planned on giving the other to my MIL but if upon arrival I don't feel she'll use all the products you are more than welcome to it.


----------



## coco la bouche (Aug 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that the box I ordered due to the free express shipping upgrade was shipped via regular mail. I've emailed them and all that, but SOB. I was able to "buy" the box using points won due to an Instagram contest, but I'd hate for people who didn't use points to have this happen. Hopefully I've misunderstood something and all is good in Memeland.


 I have the same issue.  I ordered the "At Home" box with the free express shipping upgrade on Friday (paying almost full price). I also ordered the collaboration bundle on Saturday (with free upgrade to express shipping). Yesterday I received notification emails that the collaboration bundle had shipped express and would arrive today, but the "At Home" was shipped standard. I checked my "At Home" order in my Memebox account &amp; it definitely states "Free Upgrade to Express Shipping (3~7 Business Days)".  I emailed Memebox last night but haven't had a response yet.


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did you like the AT Home one? Was it worth the money? I'm still waiting for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought that the at home box was okay. I'm not much of a nail fan so that was a miss, as well as the silicone mask thing. Don't think ill use these 2 items. Apart from that, the other items were okay. Was expecting some masks in this, since the description mentioned having  a spa at home. All in all, ok for me.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

anyone had a smile yet?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

coco la bouche said:


> I have the same issue.  I ordered the "At Home" box with the free express shipping upgrade on Friday (paying almost full price). I also ordered the collaboration bundle on Saturday (with free upgrade to express shipping). Yesterday I received notification emails that the collaboration bundle had shipped express and would arrive today, but the "At Home" was shipped standard. I checked my "At Home" order in my Memebox account &amp; it definitely states "Free Upgrade to Express Shipping (3~7 Business Days)".  I emailed Memebox last night but haven't had a response yet.


Yea it's weird, I get that a lot as well. I get some shipped express, and some standard, and I don't pay for express AT ALL. I'm not complaining, I do enjoy the express shipping lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone had a smile yet?


mine being delivered tomorrow dhl style so email text updates say,but i won't be finished work till maybe 10 pm so I'm not sure if i can post pics up maybe tired.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine being delivered tomorrow dhl style so email text updates say,but i won't be finished work till maybe 10 pm so I'm not sure if i can post pics up maybe tired.


Ty. Was worried when I realised I hadn't seen you for a while....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ty. Was worried when I realised I hadn't seen you for a while....


I'm popping on here  so not missing out on the gossip., 16 hr shifts in the kitchen are doing me in i just need sleep, next week will be awful busy as we have folk week going on , i have 16 boxes arriving next week , cries a little. 5 weeks to go then they back to school and i can relax a little,


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I thought that the at home box was okay. I'm not much of a nail fan so that was a miss, as well as the silicone mask thing. Don't think ill use these 2 items. Apart from that, the other items were okay. Was expecting some masks in this, since the description mentioned having  a spa at home. All in all, ok for me.


I feel the same about this box, the silicone mask and the nail stuff are my least favourite items and I also expected some masks. A lot of them in fact... The cuticle remover stick is quite nice and well made, though, so I'll be using it anyway. I'm probably not going to have a go at a silicone mask. The box is worth the money, though, and most items are different and interesting.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm popping on here  so not missing out on the gossip., 16 hr shifts in the kitchen are doing me in i just need sleep, next week will be awful busy as we have folk week going on , i have 16 boxes arriving next week , cries a little. 5 weeks to go then they back to school and i can relax a little,


16 boxes?! OMG, that's A LOT! How many of them are Memeboxes?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Wooow pfff big negativitie coming from you.. calm down.
> 
> So yeah discuss here. but slam memebox in the ground like they don't have feelings. we are all ppl and yes ppl make mistakes. so do I, so do you
> 
> ...



I was very kind, and have been very patient with them. And they still don't care or answer me.

I work in customer service, I would never be rude to them, so that's that. They don't care if I'm nice, they just ignore me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> 16 boxes?! OMG, that's A LOT! How many of them are Memeboxes?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


8 boxes are memebox in transit and still 3 more meme for this week to arrive as in the air at present,others are general sub boxes,


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 5, 2014)

So I opened the Ice Sleeping Pack jar last night, then decided to take my contacts out before I slathered my face. Unfortunately, my fingers had traces of the mask on them from handling the lid. Protip: menthol and eyeballs don't mix.  :blink:

But it felt great on my face!

Also, I'm really liking the Vitamin and At Home boxes (although SAMPLES and FOILS are not full size, Memebox, seriously). Anyone afraid to put snail slime on their lips, send me that Pure Smile lip balm! I love it.

I'm going to start writing reviews on my blog this week and hopefully cash in on some points. Watch them halt that policy now that all of us are doing it, tho. That's just my luck.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I feel the same about this box, the silicone mask and the nail stuff are my least favourite items and I also expected some masks. A lot of them in fact... The cuticle remover stick is quite nice and well made, though, so I'll be using it anyway. I'm probably not going to have a go at a silicone mask. The box is worth the money, though, and most items are different and interesting.


on the other hand the foot peeling stuff is amazing. left my feet super soft, and no messy business of waiting for it to gradually peel.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> on the other hand the foot peeling stuff is amazing. left my feet super soft, and no messy business of waiting for it to gradually peel.


Good to know! I haven't tried it yet, I'm finishing the one I got in the Wholegrain Box. Glad to hear it's so good, I love foot peelings in summer. So far I've only tried the hair stuff from this box and I like it so I hope the rest will be nice too. I'm going to use those slimming beads today   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool. I even looked at your blog lorna


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!! for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is eight a repeat from oriental medicine?


----------



## yunii (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive shipping. The ship out date is August 4th right? Within one day and you got the box already. I wonder when will I get mine. I am still waiting for the shipment tracking email from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

no, it is different (same maker)

this is wonder serum for regenerating &amp; firming

oriental was D’ran Wonder Serum Nourishing &amp; Revitalizing


----------



## flushblush (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good and kinda wish I had bought this - thanks so much for the spoiler! What are your first impressions?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay cokie


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

yunii said:


> Impressive shipping. The ship out date is August 4th right? Within one day and you got the box already.


I had it bundled with pore care 3 - it was a week delay, because of the wonder serum issue. BTW - the later shipments of pore care 3 have the correct card info!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Looks pretty good and kinda wish I had bought this - thanks so much for the spoiler! What are your first impressions?


none yet, as I am working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> none yet, as I am working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha ha, right, sorry! Looking forward to hearing them when you have time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you again @@biancardi

I think this box really looks fantastic!

Have a good day at work!


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew this box would be great but I didn't get it cuz I got too many boxes then...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still want it. I will definitely get the 3rd one, if it comes out!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 5, 2014)

Fermented 2 looks super great - wish I had got it instead of the crappy Detox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are some series of boxes that I haven't tried where all the boxes turn out great - anti-aging, snails and fermented. I think I must start getting them...


----------



## OiiO (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, this box looks just "okay" to me, because nothing seems overly exciting. Also, I bought item #3 from Wishtrend today so now I will have duplicates.

Thanks for posting spoilers!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Honestly, this box looks just "okay" to me, because nothing seems overly exciting. Also, I bought item #3 from Wishtrend today so now I will have duplicates.
> 
> Thanks for posting spoilers!


The wish trend box's look neat - these have been around since Memebox or earlier too I think


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 5, 2014)

Ug! I wish there was a memebox in my mail today....this day has not started well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 5, 2014)

A bit later than everyone else, but Foot Care #2 and Detox were delivered today. I'm kind of meh on both of them. I think I was caught up on a memebox frenzy when I decided to get the bundle, and don't really know why I decided I wanted Detox. I was really excited about Foot Care though so it was a bit of a letdown for me. I really wanted to get one of those feet peeling masks so depending on how the cream works I may just need to order one from somewhere. I also really can't see myself using a puff and powder on my feet.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> A bit later than everyone else, but Foot Care #2 and Detox were delivered today. I'm kind of meh on both of them. I think I was caught up on a memebox frenzy when I decided to get the bundle, and don't really know why I decided I wanted Detox. I was really excited about Foot Care though so it was a bit of a letdown for me. I really wanted to get one of those feet peeling masks so depending on how the cream works I may just need to order one from somewhere. I also really can't see myself using a puff and powder on my feet.


I use a big fluffy brush with the powder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really liked the products in the foot care box and I want more of that foot spray but can't find it anywhere!! I also want to get my hands on the likke item as well from the detox box - at least I can purchase that one. I am probably the only one that liked the detox the best out of the 3 I got that day - the pom, detox &amp; foot care 2 - lol


----------



## blinded (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll have to look at things a little closer and I might be a bit more excited then. As much as my 2 1/2 year old loves to open the boxes and pull everything out, she doesn't like to let me look at things for very long, that's what naptime is for.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'll have to look at things a little closer and I might be a bit more excited then. As much as my 2 1/2 year old loves to open the boxes and pull everything out, she doesn't like to let me look at things for very long, that's what naptime is for.


Toddlers seem to love beauty boxes. My son will often make me chase him to get items back. Especially lip sticks. Although my cleansing brush from my bundle is another favourite of his.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Toddlers seem to love beauty boxes. My son will often make me chase him to get items back. Especially lip sticks. Although my cleansing brush from my bundle is another favourite of his.


Got to be extra careful about the cute wishlist ones then. Those might be mistaken as their toy


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Toddlers seem to love beauty boxes. My son will often make me chase him to get items back. Especially lip sticks. Although my cleansing brush from my bundle is another favourite of his.


My 2-year-old loves my makeup brushes and lip balms. I got her some Hello Kitty chapsticks, but her excitement over that has died down and she wants to use mine again. Sigh.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 5, 2014)

Girl's Night Out is restocked, in case anyone is interested!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Got to be extra careful about the cute wishlist ones then. Those might be mistaken as their toy


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Got to be extra careful about the cute wishlist ones then. Those might be mistaken as their toy


So true.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So I'm honest;
> _I'm very sensitive person and scared to say this all. _
> 
> I got angry. I wished I kept me mouth shut because of the load of negativity I got for no good reason.
> ...


On May 15th I ordered the Color bundle and Scent Bundle. I got the bundles without the Baby Powder box and the blue box had the blue lipstick broken. Memebox has simply not responded to my emails, which have been absolutely polite - in fact, I have only copy-pasted the same email over and over or reworded it. I have messaged them on Facebook, tweeted and tagged them on Instagram. Paypal has just closed my dispute because it is way past the 45-day deadline. I have ordered 57 Memeboxes so far, and will continue to order. NO email of mine to them has been remotely rude, angry, impolite, frustrated or negative. I am a journalist and have been well-trained in keeping my tone neutral when required, irrespective of what I really think.

In fact, I have not even reviewed those bundles on my blog. Yet.

Almost three months after I paid for the bundles, I think it is safe to conclude that one box and one broken lipstick are lost forever and they don't give a toss about it. I work overtime to splurge on Memeboxes. Had I known this was going to happen, I would have gone home early a couple of days.


----------



## blinded (Aug 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Toddlers seem to love beauty boxes. My son will often make me chase him to get items back. Especially lip sticks. Although my cleansing brush from my bundle is another favourite of his.


Mine likes to repack and reopen the boxes. And every time she sees a memebox she says "Happy Birthday! What did we get?". I'm actually thinking of making her up her own mini box.


----------



## Renata P (Aug 5, 2014)

@@BeautyJunction, you are right. Writing emails usually doesn't change anything. You may wait for ages for an enigmatic answer.

I am still waiting for the answer about the spoiler and real product difference in the Pomegranate box (10 times smaller than announced in fact). The only reaction was the correction on the website.

I have an impression that sometimes it is easier to fix your problem via MUT than writing individual emails as they are so rarely answered.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe it might be worth taking some screenshots of the website before and after a change to the box description and sending it to BBB? I haven't even received my first Memebox yet, so I've had no problems, but I know if I did and got no response from them, I'd be looking to take further action. I mean, if Memebox is unwilling to do anything other than just change the description, I think BBB should know about that.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 5, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Girl's Night Out is restocked, in case anyone is interested!


Not sure if anyone posted/ saw this yet... the box might look like this: http://m.memebox.com/page/5502?renderer=box

Using my ipad...can't find the spoiler button or post pics easily...argh


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not sure if anyone posted/ saw this yet... the box might look like this:
> 
> http://m.memebox.com/page/5502?renderer=box
> 
> ...


That pony tail mask LOL


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I have already made a list from the beginning.. 10 boxes was already too much to remember for my mind XD
> 
> My list looks like this
> 
> ...


I ordered a Cute Box last month, Anyone know when it ships? I dont really keep track..


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I have already made a list from the beginning.. 10 boxes was already too much to remember for my mind XD
> 
> My list looks like this
> 
> ...


I ordered a Cute Box last month, Anyone know when it ships? I dont really keep track..


----------



## flushblush (Aug 5, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> I ordered a Cute Box last month, Anyone know when it ships? I dont really keep track..


Not sure which Cute Box you ordered (#1 or #2), but each box description on the Memebox website has the shipping date. I'd recommend checking there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

@@biancardi, Quick Q, what size is the cooling sleeping pack from the cooling care box? Thanks.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, Quick Q, what size is the cooling sleeping pack from the cooling care box? Thanks.


It's 100 ml!


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

@@jozbnt, thanks! That's a big jar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@jozbnt, thanks! That's a big jar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, it is! Nice to have it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Debating weather or not to get the bundle - meme pouch + moisture surge.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm really disappointed with the detox box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sorry for the quick, crappy pics - but I am at work and shouldn't be doing this!!  for ferm 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it A LOT but I can tell I'm not going to be able to use most, if not all of it, just reading the cards. So disappointed.
But I hope everyone else loves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

On another note, I'm also extremely disappointed with DHL today. I come home to a tag on my door that they tried to deliver two packages. WTH?!?! You've delivered a dozen packages in the last two weeks with my signature on file. I call them and the lovely lady tells me my usual driver is out today. So I laugh and say, does he keep my signature on file in his truck? That made her chuckle and she offered to call the substitute driver to see if he could stop back around. Which will never happen, but at least I make her laugh.


----------



## avarier (Aug 5, 2014)

off topic: Since most of you are face mask experts, are the etude house masks any good? i was thinking of getting some.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I use a big fluffy brush with the powder I really liked the products in the foot care box and I want more of that foot spray but can't find it anywhere!! I also want to get my hands on the likke item as well from the detox box - at least I can purchase that one. I am probably the only one that liked the detox the best out of the 3 I got that day - the pom, detox &amp; foot care 2 - lol


The foot spray is all yours. I know I will never use that. If the powder is something you just put on your feet like you would say baby powder...I wouldn't use that either. My feet are like the Sahara.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie, if there are anything else that you won't keep for the fermented 2 box, please keep me in mind! I didn't get the box. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: On another note, I just went and bought from the shop, sleeping pack, eye cream, and pore mask. I wanted to get two sleeping packs but one is 140ml + my 200 ml of cooling sleeping pack, i figured I probably wont finish them in time!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> off topic: Since most of you are face mask experts, are the etude house masks any good? i was thinking of getting some.


Which of them are you looking into? For etude house masks, I love the I need you A-z (depends on what you need) mask sheets. Have tried pretty much every single on of those. Fav is heart, aloe, dandelion, hyaluronic acid, white pearl, and unpolished rice. These are not the BEST mask sheets out there, but they are really good    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have not tried the Darling, princess or moistfull sheet masks from etude house.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm really disappointed with the detox box.


just saw the unboxing video, it's =(


----------



## avarier (Aug 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Which of them are you looking into? For etude house masks, I love the I need you A-z (depends on what you need) mask sheets. Have tried pretty much every single on of those. Fav is heart, aloe, dandelion, hyaluronic acid, white pearl, and unpolished rice. These are not the BEST mask sheets out there, but they are really good    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have not tried the Darling, princess or moistfull sheet masks from etude house.


I was looking at the I Need You, mask sheet. I also saw the A-Z ones.

Hmm I am new to the mask world and looking for a good place to start xD


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> I was looking at the I Need You, mask sheet. I also saw the A-Z ones.
> 
> Hmm I am new to the mask world and looking for a good place to start xD


They are what I started out with, so Its really a good place to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not, My beauty diary masks are amazing!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

I second My Beauty Diary masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I second My Beauty Diary masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Just emailed "them" about your "secret" bday present... now we only wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 5, 2014)

Where do most of you get the my beauty diary masks from?


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> I was looking at the I Need You, mask sheet. I also saw the A-Z ones.
> 
> Hmm I am new to the mask world and looking for a good place to start xD


I love the royal jelly masks from the A-Z line- the smell like honey and are super moisturizing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can get the whole set of masks A-Z on honestskin for a reasonable price


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone else order Bubble Pop #32 SB standard shipping and still have not received it?


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 5, 2014)

Yay, my express Cooling Care should be here tomorrow, and Aloe maybe Thursday. My week is looking up!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> off topic: Since most of you are face mask experts, are the etude house masks any good? i was thinking of getting some.


I love the A-Z + Heart set so much, I bought two complete sets, plus extras. Bonus: there's enough essence left in the foil after using the mask that I can use the essence for several days afterwards.


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I like it A LOT but I can tell I'm not going to be able to use most, if not all of it, just reading the cards. So disappointed.
> 
> But I hope everyone else loves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice!!! Glad I am set to get this one next!


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not sure if anyone posted/ saw this yet... the box might look like this:
> 
> http://m.memebox.com/page/5502?renderer=box
> 
> Using my ipad...can't find the spoiler button or post pics easily...argh


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone else order Bubble Pop #32 SB standard shipping and still have not received it?


mine came last saturday and it was very sloooowwww...

can you track it?  Do you know where it is?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

I have to say, I just finished going thru my pore care 3 box and WOW.  For us oily skinned folk, this box is amazing!!  And heavy!  I love this box. There is not one product I won't use in it.  I cannot believe this box hasn't sold out.   There are several deals going on  - either the 3 memepoint deal or the free upgrade to express shipping.  I know this box is bit more expensive at 39.00, but I feel it is worth it.

After some small product boxes (lol) that were masking themselves off as superboxes lately, this box is a very welcomed change of pace!


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine came last saturday and it was very sloooowwww...
> 
> can you track it?  Do you know where it is?


Ahh, the elusive Bubble Pop.  I tried like the dickens to get this one. But nope it is among the ones that got away.  Hope they restock it if it's good


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> I was looking at the I Need You, mask sheet. I also saw the A-Z ones.
> 
> Hmm I am new to the mask world and looking for a good place to start xD


I just ordered a bunch of MBD and Etude House sheet masks off eBay. I'm super excited to give them a go.



Kdlane said:


> Ahh, the elusive Bubble Pop.  I tried like the dickens to get this one. But nope it is among the ones that got away.  Hope they restock it if it's good


This box is my favorite so far! If it restocks, I want a second.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 5, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just ordered a bunch of MBD and Etude House sheet masks off eBay. I'm super excited to give them a go.
> 
> This box is my favorite so far! If it restocks, I want a second.


I'm definitely getting a second Bubble Pop if they restock, my fave box so far, well that and Mask 4 I think. Got 4 boxes today but have to wait a bit to dig in. I ordered on Friday and they were delivered today. I'm astonished that they came so fast! I need my husband to leave or go to sleep before I drag these out and drool over them. He thinks I'm a crazy person for ordering so many Memeboxes. Eh, whatever...if it was dorky comic book stuff or something he'd get it. But makeup and skincare....the guys don't get it I think!

Another note, I know @@biancardi loves the Pore Care 3, but the rest of you? Worth it?? Looks good. Was thinking about ordering.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually love Pore Care 3 even though it beats up my skin a bit there a couple products I can use on my husband and and a couple for me, the rest perhaps someone else will have a use for. But it's most definitely one of the (few) boxes I would buy another, for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

@@ashleylind, I didn't order it but I think it's great value and products. Reason I didn't get it is because before the spoiler came out, I actually bought a lot of the box products on my own so I can't really justify it to get another box with similar products. But the pore remover and primer are terrific!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 5, 2014)

@@catyz -- I saw your post earlier. I'm not sure if it was you I offered my other Fermented box to but either way, I will let you know when the second one arrives. I haven't even received tracking info at this point.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine came last saturday and it was very sloooowwww...
> 
> can you track it?  Do you know where it is?


Yea tracked it, and it was shipped out on the 22nd, has not hit Canada yet.. :huh: Monday, yesterday was a long weekend so maybe that's why.


----------



## catyz (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea tracked it, and it was shipped out on the 22nd, has not hit Canada yet.. :huh: Monday, yesterday was a long weekend so maybe that's why.


Yea, same here. Canada post is just slow. I have 5 things coming to me but none of them are here in Canada, at least that's what the tracking said.


----------



## blinded (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea tracked it, and it was shipped out on the 22nd, has not hit Canada yet.. :huh: Monday, yesterday was a long weekend so maybe that's why.


One of my boxes that shipped standard took 12 days before it updated as being in Canada.


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 5, 2014)

I say yes to Pore Care 3. There's a great variety of products. It may be my favorite box so far.


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 5, 2014)

OMG!!!!!! I am having serious meme withdrawls. I'm poor so the last box I got was a restock of Mask #2. This month I am getting OMG and My Cute Wishlist and I cannot wait. The days are going by way too slowly. I'm so buying a ready to ship box next payday, I hope they have some good stuff left by then.


----------



## avarier (Aug 5, 2014)

That mariza box already has 66 reviews. Why review something that hasn't shipped and you haven't received? Sigh. These collaborations are going to give memebox an ego problem, they're only selling out because of a fanbase -.-

Anyways, I'm off to see what ebay has for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> That mariza box already has 66 reviews. Why review something that hasn't shipped and you haven't received? Sigh. These collaborations are going to give memebox an ego problem, they're only selling out because of a fanbase -.-
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to see what ebay has for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you read the reviews, it looks like there was some kind of giveaway attached to them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> If you read the reviews, it looks like there was some kind of giveaway attached to them.


That is really dumb!  I mean, how can you give it a 5 star review if you haven't received it, let alone purchased it?  And to think that they refuse to publish my review on the herbal box! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

While I still intend to get some Memeboxes here and there (obviously ones that I can't resist!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I am going to lean more towards buying specific items that I need/want to try now since I have drawers full of Memeproducts that I haven't even touched yet, and a dozen boxes in limbo. I love the Mask editions and I am obsessed with sheet masks, so I think Im' going to grab some larger boxes of sheet masks as well as some good toners. I have a BUNCH of sites that I usually buy from (including ebay) so I think doing some browsing/price checking is in the works!


----------



## dianarama (Aug 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone else order Bubble Pop #32 SB standard shipping and still have not received it?


I have not received this yet. It has made several long stops along the way from NY to GA. More stops than usual, too.  It departed Atlanta this weekend which is less than 25 miles from here. I have not received an update since.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is really dumb!  I mean, how can you give it a 5 star review if you haven't received it, let alone purchased it?  And to think that they refuse to publish my review on the herbal box! lol


yea


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> While I still intend to get some Memeboxes here and there (obviously ones that I can't resist!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I am going to lean more towards buying specific items that I need/want to try now since I have drawers full of Memeproducts that I haven't even touched yet, and a dozen boxes in limbo. I love the Mask editions and I am obsessed with sheet masks, so I think Im' going to grab some larger boxes of sheet masks as well as some good toners. I have a BUNCH of sites that I usually buy from (including ebay) so I think doing some browsing/price checking is in the works!


can you tell me a list of sites you trust?  You can message them to me if you need to.  I'm looking for reputable websites for asian cosmetics.  I thought we had a thread on it somewhere but I can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> can you tell me a list of sites you trust?  You can message them to me if you need to.  I'm looking for reputable websites for asian cosmetics.  I thought we had a thread on it somewhere but I can't find it for the life of me.


You miiight be referring to this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

I am gathering up a list of places I have bought from in the past and I'll be posting a list in that thread in 10 minutes or so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coco la bouche (Aug 5, 2014)

I received collaboration boxes # 1 &amp; 2 today.  I knew what I was getting but it was still exciting to open them.  Surprisingly, I think I am happier with the contents of the Pink Diary box than those in the Cutie Pie Marzia box.  The Pink Diary products seem kind of sophisticated &amp; luxe and the Cutie Pie products -- not so much.  The Cutie Pie box design is darling.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 5, 2014)

@@biancardi The Pore 3 box you say is good for oily skin? What sort of stuff is in it? That's my main skin problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: ORrrrrrrr they can list all the products on the site, never mind! Haha.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

finally received my smile care box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 6, 2014)

Honey superbox número dos! I'm personally passing due to a tight meme-budget but I know many of you were waiting for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-exclusive-2/superbox-53-honey-2#.U-HQE4l5mc0


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 6, 2014)

This honey box is $10 cheaper than thr last one, so I'm not sure why it would be "bigger and better" lol. I hope it's great!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 6, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> This honey box is $10 cheaper than thr last one, so I'm not sure why it would be "bigger and better" lol. I hope it's great!


Hope so too as I've just got it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

The name of this box is slaying me!

They have to  know what a "honey box" is slang for.

And "MY" honey box, well... it makes it so personal yet Asian innocent.

Hilarious!

(Hope this isn't a sign that we will get more tampons and panty parfum)

I bought it of course.

Thanks for the heads up @@jozbnt and thanks to my insomnia for keeping me up! Now back to bed.........


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> finally received my smile care box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pictures please!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooh the new honeybox is the first thing to really tempt me in awhile. Still about 400 though... seems like a good time for some VIP points!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

Grrrr I bought the honey box.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally got a Honey box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

spoilers for the smile care box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2260987


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

is anyone else having issues with memebox website?

opps, never mind - it was just me  - I just purchased the honey 2 box!!

When I bought the first one, it was 29.00, because they were having the sale over mother's day weekend.  I will be interested in seeing what they put in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is anyone else having issues with memebox website?


Not that I have noticed. What issue you getting?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not that I have noticed. What issue you getting?


it's gone now - it was me doing something, I guess!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone else realise you can use both the six And the four codes this month?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else realise you can use both the six And the four codes this month?


that is good to know!  I only used the 6 one and completely forgot about the 4 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will use it on my next box.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

Just making sure all are informed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 6, 2014)

How does everyone decide how to use the products you get? I'm only 5 boxes in and I already have duplicates of the type of product (multiple essences and moisturizer type creams). Do you use something until it's finished then replace it with a new product? Change your routine based on what you think your skin needs that day? Just change for the season? 

Also, how do you keep track of what the benefits of the specific items are? Having packaging without english is making it hard for me to remember what each item is good for. I've been hoarding the cards, but I'm trying to think of something better than that or just putting notes on the bottles.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

@blinded  I research and review the products and that is why I have a blog.  It is to help me put all of these things there and maybe it helps others too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I then separate things into seasons.  Since I have oily skin, the more rich creams, serums, cleansers are put in the winter box.  At this time, I determine if I want to gift or trade some of those items

The oily skin treatments, pore stuff are put into another section, where I will use them up before getting to the next product UNLESS it is something I really want to try now or it is a sample size.

Special treatments are put in their own area, to be pulled and used when needed.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

I blog what I thought when finished a product and only tend to open another after using a product up. I select what I use next on what looks good at the time.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> How does everyone decide how to use the products you get? I'm only 5 boxes in and I already have duplicates of the type of product (multiple essences and moisturizer type creams). Do you use something until it's finished then replace it with a new product? Change your routine based on what you think your skin needs that day? Just change for the season?
> 
> Also, how do you keep track of what the benefits of the specific items are? Having packaging without english is making it hard for me to remember what each item is good for. I've been hoarding the cards, but I'm trying to think of something better than that or just putting notes on the bottles.


As far as keeping track of the benefits, I just keep all the cards together. I don't really have a better way to do it. After awhile, I just sort of know.
Every week I decide what makeup/skincare I'm going to incorporate into my daily routine for that week (it's actually for a thread on here called the Monday club) and I pretty much rotate my cleansers, serums, eye creams, and moisturizers and stuff like that out every 2 weeks or so.

Here's a link to that thread too: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/127783-the-monday-club/


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Wonder if we get points this month?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

Hopefully


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 6, 2014)

The honey box is mine!!!  :wub:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wonder if we get points this month?


That would be lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Especially since I just used all mine to buy a second honey box. LOVE HONEY!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

forgot to add - I sometimes comment on my own blog - lol - again, memory problems - if the product is OUTSTANDING and I will repurchase.

I have done that with masks, secret key spot remover.  I have also swapped for those items, like the Gokmul face cleanser.


----------



## had706 (Aug 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> How does everyone decide how to use the products you get? I'm only 5 boxes in and I already have duplicates of the type of product (multiple essences and moisturizer type creams). Do you use something until it's finished then replace it with a new product? Change your routine based on what you think your skin needs that day? Just change for the season?
> 
> Also, how do you keep track of what the benefits of the specific items are? Having packaging without english is making it hard for me to remember what each item is good for. I've been hoarding the cards, but I'm trying to think of something better than that or just putting notes on the bottles.


Since I don't have a blog I keep a spreadsheet with categories and instructions and my notes! But I am a nerdy accountant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I keep prices too because I do sell my duplicates and items I won't use on Ebay so I want to keep track of how much I spend and recoup through sales. I do try to use one product up before I open something new unless I just really hate it or I really want to try a new product I get.


----------



## blinded (Aug 6, 2014)

@@biancardi It took me a couple of days to realize your blog was the one I would always seem to read when I was trying to figure out what each product was. I thank you for your research, and saving me from endless google searches. 

@@mandi I'll check out that thread for sure. 

I'm limited in space, so having a nicely organized area isn't possible right now. I just end up putting the products I'm not currently using in a bin and hoping I don't forget about it. Not loving that system at all.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

I HATE HATE HATE the pomegranate box... cheap and tiny samples that are supposed to be full sized. A joke


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I HATE HATE HATE the pomegranate box... cheap and tiny samples that are supposed to be full sized. A joke


Have you seen the footcare #2 box, its even worse IMO


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Have you seen the footcare #2 box, its even worse IMO


one sec. i'll have a look. For $29 plus p and p it was a rip off esp. as the products don't smell of pomegranate... grrr


----------



## dianarama (Aug 6, 2014)

My Bubble Pop box which was less than 25 miles from me in Atlanta, GA this weekend is now in Barrigada, Guam on the other side of the world. The USPS tells me it is still on the move to its destination so they can't do anything yet. Out of all the boxes this could have happened to...

It didn't stop me from getting the Honey 2 box. The first one is one of my favorites so far.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Have you seen the footcare #2 box, its even worse IMO


And Detox is somewhat the same, one of my least favourite boxes ever. At least I'm glad I didn't order Pom or Footcare 2 or Vitamin. Only one box to be angry about.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

Hope we get points! 

Good that you got your honey box girls. It's not for me cause I can't stand the smell of honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

Hmm, I'm tempted by the new Honey Box but the recent spate of "meh" boxes is giving me pause.

Does anyone know how long it usually takes the Memeshop to ship your order? I tried looking around the site, but it wasn't very helpful. It just says "regular shipping takes between 15-25 business days," but that doesn't tell me how long it takes for them to prep and dispatch my order.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

I was "drugged" with diazepam this morning and read about the honey box in my mail and I was like yaaay and zombie'd my way through out the day.

Just now I finally got out of it and saw my email again and couldn't believe my eyes, I thought I dreamed it!!

I just bought!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for $22,99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

big party!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Also got these today in the mail

Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics 
Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Makeup
Luckybox #8
 
The luckybox was bit of a mhaw for me.
Thought they would include the best of the best and the doubles are not the best.


----------



## Kait1989 (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Also got these today in the mail
> 
> Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics
> 
> ...


Pictures pretty please :-D


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Also got these today in the mail
> 
> Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics
> Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Makeup
> ...


Want pictures!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Also got these today in the mail
> 
> Memebox Special #14 Zero Cosmetics
> Memebox Special #15 Waterproof Makeup
> ...


We need pretty pictures of your new boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hmm, I'm tempted by the new Honey Box but the recent spate of "meh" boxes is giving me pause.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes the Memeshop to ship your order? I tried looking around the site, but it wasn't very helpful. It just says "regular shipping takes between 15-25 business days," but that doesn't tell me how long it takes for them to prep and dispatch my order.


Ferm 2, Pore Care 3, Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 3, Bubble Pop, Cooling Box - later boxes and these were all winners, imho

I also liked detox and foot care 2 (tiny voice)

disliked vitamin care however.   mad with the pom box. 

I do feel that the detox, vit, pom and foot care has smaller stuff in them than I was used to. 

But the top row that I mentioned - those are winners!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

Whole grain, cacao, milk, oriental medicine were all winners for me too


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Whole grain, cacao, milk, oriental medicine were all winners for me too


those as well!!  I was  referring to the ones that recently shipped out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

although bubble pop shipped out a while ago, it just took FOREVER to get to me.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh darn, I bought all those boxes detox, foot care 2 and Pom (the spoilers and reviews for Pom were good previously and that's why I bought it when they restocked). Hopefully, once I get it I'll be happy with it. If not, I think Memebox and I need a break. There are several boxes coming my way too, hoping they are better. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Ferm 2, Pore Care 3, Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 3, Bubble Pop, Cooling Box - later boxes and these were all winners, imho
> 
> I also liked detox and foot care 2 (tiny voice)
> 
> ...





Jane George said:


> Whole grain, cacao, milk, oriental medicine were all winners for me too


Truth that, double truth LOL Hopefully, there was only this one small batch of bad boxes and the rest continues to be awesome. 

I'm sure excited for my Cleansing+My Cute Wishlist bundle that should ship next week, hope they're awesome!

I'm still waiting for my Cooling and Smile Care but I think I'll like those.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Ferm 2, Pore Care 3, Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 3, Bubble Pop, Cooling Box - later boxes and these were all winners, imho
> 
> I also liked detox and foot care 2 (tiny voice)
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should have been more specific! It seems like a lot people are upset/mixed about detox, vitamin, pom, and foot care in particular - those are the "meh" boxes I meant. But I should keep in mind that there have been a few wonderful boxes, too - I loved cacao, personally.

Also, while I agree with some reviewers that Foot Care 2 seemed a bit cheap, I would have loved and used every product in that box had I ordered it. Do you even know how hard it is for me to find



Spoiler



foot spray


in a store? I flipping love



Spoiler



foot spray


.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Truth that, double truth LOL Hopefully, there was only this one small batch of bad boxes and the rest continues to be awesome.
> 
> I'm sure excited for my Cleansing+My Cute Wishlist bundle that should ship next week, hope they're awesome!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Cooling and Smile Care but I think I'll like those.


I ordered Cleansing/Cute Wishlist, too! SUPER pumped for those!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

Agree with your pov @@biancardi

I also think the Collagen box was really good as well.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hmm, I'm tempted by the new Honey Box but the recent spate of "meh" boxes is giving me pause.
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes the Memeshop to ship your order? I tried looking around the site, but it wasn't very helpful. It just says "regular shipping takes between 15-25 business days," but that doesn't tell me how long it takes for them to prep and dispatch my order.


@@flushblush - for them to physically ship it out takes about 3-7 business days, and to receive it , about 2-3weeks. (standard shipping)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

My all time favorite Memebox,(received to date) would have to be the Skincare memebox for 29$. That was thee best imo, and the worst imo, was the footcare #2, I dunno why but it reminded me of my grandmother's cabinet when I was 14.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My all time favorite Memebox,(received to date) would have to be the Skincare memebox for 29$. That was thee best imo, and the worst imo, was the footcare #2, I dunno why but it reminded me of my grandmother's cabinet when I was 14.


Lol. Haven't recieved footcare, but not looking forward to it now  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My all time favorite Memebox,(received to date) would have to be the Skincare memebox for 29$. That was thee best imo, and the worst imo, was the footcare #2, I dunno why but it reminded me of my grandmother's cabinet when I was 14.


I agree!  I loved the From Nature but since I got the Skincare box...  I'll buy another one if they restock it.  Best.box.ever!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> @@flushblush - for them to physically ship it out takes about 3-7 business days, and to receive it , about 2-3weeks. (standard shipping)


Thank you so much, @!


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My all time favorite Memebox,(received to date) would have to be the Skincare memebox for 29$. That was thee best imo, and the worst imo, was the footcare #2, I dunno why but it reminded me of my grandmother's cabinet when I was 14.


I bought the Skincare box on ebay on a whim (was it from one of you?), and I was so glad when I got it. So many awesome products. I actually got it the same day I got Pore Care 3 and Whole Grain; I'm not sure I'll ever have a mail day that tops that one!


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow such a difference :/ Standard shipping takes 2-4 days to Sweden.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Wow such a difference :/ Standard shipping takes 2-4 days to Sweden.


I just love Sweden.

If I was there, I would just sit around eating mounds of "bleak roe" and herring, waiting for my super fast standard shipping memeboxes to arrive.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

!!!  My Waterproof make up and Zero Cosmetics will be here today!!  And I have to go to lunch with my mom!  Whyyyyy!?!  This happened with the Popsugar box, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My all time favorite Memebox,(received to date) would have to be the Skincare memebox for 29$. That was thee best imo, and the worst imo, was the footcare #2, I dunno why but it reminded me of my grandmother's cabinet when I was 14


I agree 100%! I would rebuy skin care because I loved it so much. I'm very unimpressed with foot care, even less than I was yesterday when I got it.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh!!! and Luckybox #8 will be here today, too!!  Hurry DHL!  I'm gonna make my mom eat her lunch so fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just kidding... seriously, though.  All I want to do is stay home and collect my Memeboxes off my porch.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> I agree 100%! I would rebuy skin care because I loved it so much. I'm very unimpressed with foot care, even less than I was yesterday when I got it.


totally agree. I was impressed with the skin care box with all the products. Hopefully they would come out with better boxes.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 6, 2014)

Having serious box envy and regrets for not snagging the skincare box - hopefully it gets restocked!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm going to make pictures now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry late response, needed to post something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

Got Cooling Care today! Ordered it Sunday night really late and it showed up just now with Express shipping. Wasn't expecting it until Thursday or Friday, but hey, I'll take it!

REALLY want Honey Box but now I really AM broke. Maybe they'll give out points?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/24h-magic-lip-tattoo#.U-Jx6_ldWSp

I just saw they're selling that lip tattoo gloss from OMG #1 (which now I regret not getting!) for only $9. Still $7 shipping, but I checked on eBay and they go for about $20 a pop, so if you use a $5 code that's not bad I guess. Thoughts? I kinda want one...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

btw how do I add the pictures here? because when i click add picture I have to insert a link... but I want to upload here right away.

(i know how to put them in spoiler)


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> btw how do I add the pictures here? because when i click add picture I have to insert a link... but I want to upload here right away.
> 
> (i know how to put them in spoiler)


@@marjojojoleintje Click on "more reply options" then "attach files" at the bottom - hope that helps!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@marjojojoleintje Click on "more reply options" then "attach files" at the bottom - hope that helps!


YES you're the best!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

delete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

I would have bought that but thought it was a makeup box duh.... Nice box


----------



## maii (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooooooooh - 4 masks! I'm exited about this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## migasa (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> delete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


delete???


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> delete  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


why deleted?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!

I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)



Spoiler


----------



## migasa (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!
> 
> I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)
> 
> ...





marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!
> 
> I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)


OMG!!!!!!


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooh, that looks way more interesting than I thought!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> why deleted?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





migasa said:


> delete???


pictures were super tiny, I posted again and now good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!
> 
> I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! It looks amazing.. A really good box after the vitamin one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 6, 2014)

Dangit! Memebox really is a gamble.  The boxes that I think I won't be interested in are always some of the best!  (Fingers crossed for a restock!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!
> 
> I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)
> 
> ...


I thought that green bottle was Innisfree for a second, but its innerface LOL, wish full thinking.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

YEA!!!  So happy I got the Zero box!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 6, 2014)

the zero cosmetics box looks SO awesome! I'm totally jelly i passed it up...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see Luckybox 8!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm uploading now the waterproof makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really love that zero cosmetics box...

I love every everything from earth,organic, natural memeboxes they make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Can't wait to see Luckybox 8!


It's coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

Im super interested in seeing waterproof makeup now! Hopefully it is equally good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a bit of box envy.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know how I feel about the Zero Cosmetics box. That one and the Waterproof Makeup are my first Memeboxes ever. I guess I was expecting more/some makeup in the Zero box? I'll use most of the products in it for sure, though. The Waterproof box I _love_. I got the colors that I wanted and everything.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Can't wait to see Luckybox 8!


I got 3 Luckybox 8's - so hope there good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I got 3 Luckybox 8's - so hope there good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got one and so did my mother--I really want her to be happy!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 6, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I don't know how I feel about the Zero Cosmetics box. That one and the Waterproof Makeup are my first Memeboxes ever. I guess I was expecting more/some makeup in the Zero box? I'll use most of the products in it for sure, though. The Waterproof box I _love_. I got the colors that I wanted and everything.


but doesn't "Zero Cosmetics" essentially mean "no cosmetics"?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Memebox Special #15 waterproof makeup Spoiler!



Spoiler



I forgot the swatch the bb cream  but about the other stuff on my hand; I keep rubbing it and it stays put!

The swatch on the left only spread it glitters a bit.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> but doesn't "Zero Cosmetics" essentially mean "no cosmetics"?


I think it means free of parabens etc


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #15 waterproof makeup Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> except MORE mascara lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

So the waterproof makeup is on the previous page, now the luckybox 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I like everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> except MORE mascara lol


Yeah me too, so don't like that brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with the waterproof makeup box! Excited to see what colours I get...

I'm glad I didn't get the zero cosmetics box not because the products aren't great, but I don't need another eye cream, bar soap and I tried the steam cream from Benton and didn't like it


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 6, 2014)

The waterproof is right up my alley. Just what I hoped for. I don't mind mascaras as I'm a mascara junkie anyway  Nice seeing some y.e.t products finally. Have used products from them before and they're awesome from what I've tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the spoilers!!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> but doesn't "Zero Cosmetics" essentially mean "no cosmetics"?


I thought it was "zero" because it was an all-natural box. The little blurb on the site said "We did some studying to create this zero chemical, zero additives, Zero Cosmetics Box!" Maybe I misunderstood. I do like the box, though. I think it'll grow on me when I start using some of the products.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Memebox Luckybox #8 Spoiler



Spoiler



I Hoped of beter products,, 

I have now 3 SN creams, 5 dermaB bodylotions, 6 tonymoly liptints, 4 of those masks (for gangnam style box), 5 berry bubble cleanser, 3 of that anti hair loss stuff and 2 of those are "2 products"

I thought they would include the best of the best of latest global boxes.. that liptint was not in the latest global boxes so weren't other products, only the anti hair loss, and those other "2 porducts"

Well maybe they want us to stock up for when winter is coming XD


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I thought it was "zero" because it was an all-natural box. The little blurb on the site said "We did some studying to create this zero chemical, zero additives, Zero Cosmetics Box!" Maybe I misunderstood. I do like the box, though. I think it'll grow on me when I start using some of the products.


Natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_._
_[SIZE=medium]''Zero alcohol, zero parabens, zero DEA and zero Formaldehyde, this is the ultimate zero chemical Zero Cosmetics Box![/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=medium]We did some studying to create this zero chemical, zero additives, Zero Cosmetics Box! We wanted to provide you with the most natural and chemical free head to toe care so that you don’t have to put any more unnecessary additives and harsh ingredients that will cause irritation! We’ve loaded up this box with only the most gentle and natural products so that you can maintain your natural beauty.[/SIZE]"_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

*I'm getting more boxes this week,, I'll give a yell when I have a new one,, *

*you just say if you want a spoiler of that box (because maybe others already spoilered)*


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Luckybox #8 Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those products are on my trade list.. oh well ,only paid 2$ per box.


----------



## migasa (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Luckybox #8 Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great box!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 6, 2014)

ahhhh booskin... runs off to sob


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

did an unboxing vid of the smile care box:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 6, 2014)

That lucky box looks *REALLY* good! 

I really want to try the plant stem cream thingy.

I'm sorry that you got so many duplicates but that's _expected_ with Luckyboxes...

By the way, to everyone who got the detox box:

has anyone even tried the products yet? like the vicioni essence? or the vit c one? are they any good?

I know everyone's been complaining about the box, i do think it's lacking too but if the products are good...


----------



## Renata P (Aug 6, 2014)

Today is a great spoiler day. And really awesome boxes!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

I want to buy a bathtub so I can bathe in my memeproducts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....scrooge mcduck effect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Anyone remember when the AT HOME SB shipped out?


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone remember when the AT HOME SB shipped out?


1st aug hun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 6, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> 1st aug hun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 6, 2014)

Ha, the info card for LB#8 is alllllll over the place.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2014)

the zero cosmetics looks great!  If they do another one, I will purchase it.  I wasn't sure what that meant, I wish they would have used the same title as their nature box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 6, 2014)

So incredibly happy with the zero cosmetics box, definitely the box for me. I was just about to buy one of the items in that box during a sale the other day but had a feeling that I shouldn't... looks like I'm in luck!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

Zero looks like an amazing box!

I too thought it was going to be makeup focused, which is why I passed.

Happy for everyone who got it thought.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

I did find some products from that zero box stick a bit... can't describe why but the



Spoiler



eye cream


and the



Spoiler



snail &amp; bee stuff


hmm not so great smell


----------



## pandabear99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ahh, this is one box I really can't wait to try! I feel like all the other "subscription" based boxes have more or less the same brands, so this one should be fun since they're Korean products which are less accessible where I am.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I did find some products from that zero box stick a bit... can't describe why but the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to smell mine later and see if they smell weird, too. Hopefully not! I'm a little scared of the snail cream, to be honest. lol

Edit: Mine don't seem to smell too bad. Not great, but not terrible or like they've gone bad.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 6, 2014)

Yessss, I'm so happy to get more of the SNT goddess cream!!! &lt;3


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 6, 2014)

your dreams came true..

honey box 2

YOU GUYSSS


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I'll have to smell mine later and see if they smell weird, too. Hopefully not! I'm a little scared of the snail cream, to be honest. lol
> 
> Edit: Mine don't seem to smell too bad. Not great, but not terrible or like they've gone bad.


I was talking about "not great" kind of smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yessss, I'm so happy to get more of the SNT goddess cream!!! &lt;3


The only 2 products I don't mind having more of is that snt cream and the dermab body lotion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my to go cream for summer and my daily hand/everything cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I did find some products from that zero box stick a bit... can't describe why but the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The face cream doesn't smell amazing, but it IS amazing for the skin! It's because they don't add fragrance to it, which can be irritating to some. But all of the ingredients are super good. I have hyperpigmentation and I've been using it every other night as my final moisturizing step and I've seen a lot of improvement already, just after a week and a half!!

I'm sure you could mix it with something to make it smell better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I also think the Collagen box was really good as well.


I'm super tempted to order another one of these. Tried the Dermastore moisturizer the other night and it was fabulous! It looks so thick I thought it would be horrible but it goes on like butter and my skin loved it.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I was talking about "not great" kind of smell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh, ok. I thought you meant a really bad smell and I was worried the products had gone bad or something!

I think the



Spoiler



soothing serum


has the weirdest smell. It's quite strong. I tried it on my hand, though, and my hand feels incredibly soft now. If my face could feel like that, I'd gladly deal with the smell. :lol:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox Special #14 Zero cosmetics Spoiler!
> 
> I hope the pictures are good enough (raint dark day)
> 
> ...


Really regretting not getting this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Really regretting not getting this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too!! *cries  :scared:

hoping for a restock!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm super tempted to order another one of these. Tried the Dermastore moisturizer the other night and it was fabulous! It looks so thick I thought it would be horrible but it goes on like butter and my skin loved it.


I must crack it open. Funny i was biased against that cream simply because the packaging wasn't as nice as the serum or make up primer etc....



MemeJunkie said:


> Really regretting not getting this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto. Maybe you need a back up collagen box to ease the pain?

Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do you think I have bought 93 Memeboxes already.. I hate the feeling of regret xD 

...

No that's a joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just love them all and can't choose xD

just as bad as a reason but the last one is the truth haha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 6, 2014)

Yea!! Thrilled I finally am getting the soap berry cleanser! Might have to trade mom for hers too! I took her to dinner and showed her all the products coming in her box and she is super excited! I bought her two boxes using the lovely sign up points/codes last month and her two e-mail accounts, so they only cost me $0.99 each and I get to be a good daughter and have someone else to trade with!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Yea!! Thrilled I finally am getting the soap berry cleanser! Might have to trade mom for hers too! I took her to dinner and showed her all the products coming in her box and she is super excited! I bought her two boxes using the lovely sign up points/codes last month and her two e-mail accounts, so they only cost me $0.99 each and I get to be a good daughter and have someone else to trade with!


Thats so sweet of you!! and so smart!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I had a trade person


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I must crack it open. Funny i was biased against that cream simply because the packaging wasn't as nice as the serum or make up primer etc....
> 
> Ditto. Maybe you need a back up collagen box to ease the pain?
> 
> Let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know, I was thinking the packaging was very drug store and when you open it looks a bit scary. Now I wish it was much larger. You know what...a back-up sounds wonderful. Make sure to do the referral deal thing for points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND send me your address and my husband will send out the Fermented box UPS tomorrow. It will be ground since it's free but you'll get it next day since your in NYC.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey guys, quick question--I just joined the affiliate program, is there a thread that talks about that stuff? I thought there was but can't find it now.

Mainly I was wondering, do I get a $5 off code to give out to people right away? Or is that only for people who generate revenue after a while?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Hey guys, quick question--I just joined the affiliate program, is there a thread that talks about that stuff? I thought there was but can't find it now.
> 
> Mainly I was wondering, do I get a $5 off code to give out to people right away? Or is that only for people who generate revenue after a while?


There is a thread about this!! can't remember the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 6, 2014)

It was a big beauty day in this joint...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> There is a thread about this!! can't remember the link


Yup--it's right here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> It was a big beauty day in this joint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yup--it's right here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


Thanks!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know, I was thinking the packaging was very drug store and when you open it looks a bit scary. Now I wish it was much larger. You know what...a back-up sounds wonderful. Make sure to do the referral deal thing for points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND send me your address and my husband will send out the Fermented box UPS tomorrow. It will be ground since it's free but you'll get it next day since your in NYC.


I will PM you shortly. Also need your info.

Saw your stockpile of boxes you posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lemonsquares (Aug 6, 2014)

I SO want Lucky Box 8 :scared: :scared:

I wish I'd gotten it, all the products there are stuff I want to try out.

On another note, I'm kind of regretting getting the Collagen box, not because it's not good, but I don't think the products in it are for me. Impulse buying sucks sometimes...


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so in love with the Zero Cosmetics.  so.in.love.

I can't use the Shy Blossom Soothing Serum because of the lavender.  There's a Memebox swaps thread, isn't there?

That honey soap makes the best lather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm so in love with the Zero Cosmetics.  so.in.love.
> 
> I can't use the Shy Blossom Soothing Serum because of the lavender.  There's a Memebox swaps thread, isn't there?
> 
> That honey soap makes the best lather  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm so regretting not getting Fermented 2 and Zero Cosmetics  :scared:


----------



## seachange (Aug 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm so regretting not getting Fermented 2 and Zero Cosmetics  :scared:


Me too, especially the Zero Cosmetics one, hope they will restock.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

DHL guy called, apperantly I'm getting 4 boxes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

My DHL parcel is tomorrow hopefully. Will bring cooling. Yay


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 7, 2014)

Memebox canceled my value pack bundle thar had the detox*foot2*Pomegranate*Fermented2 boxes. They had sent me an email about the Fermented 2 box not having 1 or 2 of the products and I could accept the sub. or cancel. And if I didnt respond by 7/31 they would cancel that box. No mention of the other 3 boxes in the bundle. I have been dealing with the loss of my father and reading emails was not a priority. My father had given me the money for that bundle and he wanted to give it to me as a birthday present which would have been his very last present I would get from him.

I don't understand why they didn't send the others to me as a 3 box bundle and just credit me for the Fermented 2 box.

I don't think its right to cancel the entire order since there was 3 other boxes they could have sent.

I am so angry and upset with Memebox


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 7, 2014)

I got my Cooling and Smile Care today - I'm happy with both of them, feeling a bit better about Memebox today!

In spite of still being disappointed with not getting some boxes but that's on me, not them.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I got my Cooling and Smile Care today - I'm happy with both of them, feeling a bit better about Memebox today!
> 
> In spite of still being disappointed with not getting some boxes but that's on me, not them.


My smile should be today, although I might miss it as I gotta go out.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

Sigh i can't believe some girl took my photos from my skincare unboxing and used it as her in her own youtube videos :'(. I'm more sad then mad. Maybe the canadian way of living made me think everyone in the world is nice and truthful.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> Memebox canceled my value pack bundle thar had the detox*foot2*Pomegranate*Fermented2 boxes. They had sent me an email about the Fermented 2 box not having 1 or 2 of the products and I could accept the sub. or cancel. And if I didnt respond by 7/31 they would cancel that box. No mention of the other 3 boxes in the bundle. I have been dealing with the loss of my father and reading emails was not a priority. My father had given me the money for that bundle and he wanted to give it to me as a birthday present which would have been his very last present I would get from him.
> 
> I don't understand why they didn't send the others to me as a 3 box bundle and just credit me for the Fermented 2 box.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely terrible.... Yea memebox customer service is beyond repair at this point. Everyone is upset with them and they do not even try to respond back. Ridiculous. I wouldn't even be surprised if i'm not a memebox addict after all the memeboxes i have pre ordered... :/

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope he rests in peace and know that he loves you, bless your family.


----------



## yunii (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Sigh i can't believe some girl took my photos from my skincare unboxing and used it as her in her own youtube videos :'(. I'm more sad then mad. Maybe the canadian way of living made me think everyone in the world is nice and truthful.


Who did that


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

kalmekrzy said:


> Memebox canceled my value pack bundle thar had the detox*foot2*Pomegranate*Fermented2 boxes. They had sent me an email about the Fermented 2 box not having 1 or 2 of the products and I could accept the sub. or cancel. And if I didnt respond by 7/31 they would cancel that box. No mention of the other 3 boxes in the bundle. I have been dealing with the loss of my father and reading emails was not a priority. My father had given me the money for that bundle and he wanted to give it to me as a birthday present which would have been his very last present I would get from him.
> 
> I don't understand why they didn't send the others to me as a 3 box bundle and just credit me for the Fermented 2 box.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your father. If you haven't done so already, you might try emailing them and telling them exactly what you told us. Cancelling the entire order definitely wasn't right - I hope they make it up to you.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 7, 2014)

Joining the "regret not getting" club for Lucky Box 8. I just entered the Memebox world in June, so all those pretties would have been new for me.  :scared:


----------



## blinded (Aug 7, 2014)

I tried the LIKKE Scalp Detox this morning. I need more of this in my life. Where I live has extremely hard water, so my scalp always feels like it has a coating on it. That's gone. Plus, felt tingly and smelled nice while it was sitting on my scalp. So any Canadians who don't want theirs let me know.

I'm liking the Detox box more now that I've tried the scalp treatment, hand cream (that stuff smells amazing) and peeling gel. Still haven't tried the essences yet.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

blinded said:


> I tried the LIKKE Scalp Detox this morning. I need more of this in my life. Where I live has extremely hard water, so my scalp always feels like it has a coating on it. That's gone. Plus, felt tingly and smelled nice while it was sitting on my scalp. So any Canadians who don't want theirs let me know.
> 
> I'm liking the Detox box more now that I've tried the scalp treatment, hand cream (that stuff smells amazing) and peeling gel. Still haven't tried the essences yet.


I really like the detox box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The likke is amazing and I also want more of it.  I did find it here http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=561888746
I think that the detox box is unloved because the items are smaller, but I feel they are great items!  I know I was looking for a detox cleanser and oil, but maybe the next detox box will have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the detox too--I just wish the serum had not had pineapple in it--I have a severe allergy, but oh well, more for the trade list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I really like the detox box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The likke is amazing and I also want more of it.  I did find it here http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=561888746
> 
> I think that the detox box is unloved because the items are smaller, but I feel they are great items!  I know I was looking for a detox cleanser and oil, but maybe the next detox box will have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Bookmarked that site. The shipping is a little weird, one tube would cost me $10 w/shipping but 5 would cost over $70. I'm guessing it switches to express at some weight. 

The only item in the detox box I'm not sure I'll use is the Vicioni essence. I have large pores, but my skin tends to be dry not oily.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Sigh i can't believe some girl took my photos from my skincare unboxing and used it as her in her own youtube videos :'(. I'm more sad then mad. Maybe the canadian way of living made me think everyone in the world is nice and truthful.


Report it to YouTube. They don't take Copyright infringement lightly.

Most people don't realize it's a serious criminal offense to take pictures from Google and use them for their own needs without explicit permission of the copyright holder.

The most they can do is share thumbnail-sized images, because that's what Google had to fight for in court to be able to offer image search without violating Copyright.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

LOL I received 3 boxes today again!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Superbox #37 At Home
Superbox #39 Foot Care #2
Superbox #40 Pomegranate Cosmetics
 
I feel like Memebox is taking over my home!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

So I just cancelled my 'thumbs up' box and I am not sure if i should get the honey box or the at home box. I already have the honey box 1, which I love but the price of the 2nd one is kind of making me wondering if it'll be as good. For the at home box, I really want the v line mask. Any suggestions?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> So I just cancelled my 'thumbs up' box and I am not sure if i should get the honey box or the at home box. I already have the honey box 1, which I love but the price of the 2nd one is kind of making me wondering if it'll be as good. For the at home box, I really want the v line mask. Any suggestions?


My gut feeling is telling me that it will be good! So far I received like 30 or so Memeboxes, and somehow always managed to avoid the duds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's see if my lizard brain is right about this one, too.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> So I just cancelled my 'thumbs up' box and I am not sure if i should get the honey box or the at home box. I already have the honey box 1, which I love but the price of the 2nd one is kind of making me wondering if it'll be as good. For the at home box, I really want the v line mask. Any suggestions?


&gt;I&lt; would get both...

The at home box is really fun, all kind of fun things to do around skincare etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the honeybox 1 is amazing, and we all hop the second is amazing too.. but how wrong can you go with honey products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never ever came across a skincare product with honey I disliked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you both. I guess I'll consider both of them, hehe. But then I still have to wait till memebox give me my pts back so until then, whatever box is still there, I'll get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to just get one since I bought so much from their shop, lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> My gut feeling is telling me that it will be good! So far I received like 30 or so Memeboxes, and somehow always managed to avoid the duds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's see if my lizard brain is right about this one, too.


Well if that is the case, please share your picks!

What boxes do you have in the pipeline?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> My gut feeling is telling me that it will be good! So far I received like 30 or so Memeboxes, and somehow always managed to avoid the duds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's see if my lizard brain is right about this one, too.


i should follow you and what you buy then! LOL


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!*

*I just realized I'm getting the Zero cosmetics double!!!*

a while back I had to buy a super big valueset: O.M.G Box + K-style Cosmetics Box + Zero Cosmetics + Detox Care only because of the first 2 boxes (rest of those 2 was sold out then so had no choice) And I already had bought the waterproof &amp; zero cometics in a valueset.

And you cant cancel one box from a order you have to cancel the whole order so I was like.. pff whatever then i'll have too. 

and now I'm  YAAAAAAAAAY I HAVE 2    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

party!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Well if that is the case, please share your picks!
> 
> What boxes do you have in the pipeline?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh jeez, umm... that'll be tough, since I have 7 accounts.

But from the recent ones I definitely grabbed all of the numbered boxes which are usually good, Honey Box2, both OMG and Cute editions, Earth &amp; Sea, and I also think Moisture Surge will be awesome, but I have combination skin so I passed on it. I think Whole Grains 2 will be good, and Meme's Pouch not so much.

I'm also excited to receive Zero and Fermented 2 boxes, they should come either today or tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!*
> 
> *I just realized I'm getting the Zero cosmetics double!!!*
> 
> ...


you lucky girl you.... lol


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!*
> 
> *I just realized I'm getting the Zero cosmetics double!!!*
> 
> ...


Oh thats so cool ! I was going to buy the Zero box but I was no where near payday so I had to wait, but it was sold by the time I came back,, lol, , It was a  three day stretch of being bummed and then suddenly I was there when Cutie Pie Marzia box showed up, So many ladies missed out on that one and one  broke my heart in review  section, She said she had been saving  up money and missed out cause it sold out so fast., So win some lose some.  (the  aggravation of being poor, Arrrghh)

But this is so cool about having two, if you really love something inside the box you  have a  second supply . I wish I bought two cocoa boxes  if I knew  how much Id love the strips and the chocolatety  mousse Vitamin Dessert cleanser.  Im still looking  around where to restock when I run   out.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Oh jeez, umm... that'll be tough, since I have 7 accounts.
> 
> But from the recent ones I definitely grabbed all of the numbered boxes which are usually good, Honey Box2, both OMG and Cute editions, Earth &amp; Sea, and I also think Moisture Surge will be awesome, but I have combination skin so I passed on it. I think Whole Grains 2 will be good, and Meme's Pouch not so much.


awesome! i got those too!


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

YAY! I just got my 4 boxes bundle (aloe, cooling, vit &amp; collagen)! Didn't think I would get it today but YAY! Gonna go open them and look through everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

I feel lucky!! but I don't know if i'm going to keep the box.. I already have so so so much Memeboxes (93)

So maybe I'm going to give-away that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> YAY! I just got my 4 boxes bundle (aloe, cooling, detox &amp; collegen)! Didn't think I would get it today but YAY! Gonna go open them and look through everything!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so lucky!! i bought the collagen restock box and for some reason..the tracking says it has departed the Los Angeles post office on 8/4 and usually packages get to me by 8/5 when they have left LA but I have yet to receive it and the tracking seems stuck..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> getting a little worried


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Oh jeez, umm... that'll be tough, since I have 7 accounts.
> 
> But from the recent ones I definitely grabbed all of the numbered boxes which are usually good, Honey Box2, both OMG and Cute editions, Earth &amp; Sea, and I also think Moisture Surge will be awesome, but I have combination skin so I passed on it. I think Whole Grains 2 will be good, and Meme's Pouch not so much.
> 
> I'm also excited to receive Zero and Fermented 2 boxes, they should come either today or tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We share all the same picks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also have a good feeling about Scrub, Tea and possibly Anti-Aging 3.

(I find myself really using the products from 1 and 2 frequently)

But I will always go for a numbered box, a fermented box, a mask box...and would LOVE another oriental medicine box!!!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I feel lucky!! but I don't know if i'm going to keep the box.. I already have so so so much Memeboxes (93)
> 
> So maybe I'm going to give-away that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OR! you can sell it to MEEE!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

@@princesskelly, aww, I'm sure it'll arrive soon. I find that sometimes tracking gets updated really late. maybe it's the case here? 

PS: I LOVE the cooling box! I can't believe the aloe soothing gel is 300ml! So glad I got two boxes of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> OR! you can sell it to MEEE!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would love to but I don't know where you live and I do know that shipping costs from me to USA already costs 20 euros  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To sweden I thought 15 or something (so europe is cheaper)


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 7, 2014)

OMG box ships out tomorrow, cant wait for the spoilers!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh Oh there is a chance that I'll receive memeboxes tomorrow again! 2 or 3!

If it will be 3 then I got 9 memeboxes in 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*fainting!*


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh Oh there is a chance that I'll receive memeboxes tomorrow again! 2 or 3!
> 
> If it will be 3 then I got 9 memeboxes in 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *fainting!*


Lucky you! I won't be getting the rest of my boxes until 2 more weeks, since they are regular shipment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> Lucky you! I won't be getting the rest of my boxes until 2 more weeks, since they are regular shipment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


same with me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> We share all the same picks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also have a good feeling about Scrub, Tea and possibly Anti-Aging 3.
> 
> ...


Yess! I will always purchase numbered and mask boxes because I can never get enough of those! I would love a second oriental medicine box too, really enjoying mine right now. That fancy duo is seriously amazing, especially that lightweight watery oil! It's so good I may even have to hunt it down on ebay or something.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

yunii said:


> Who did that


Some girl on youtube called tanyabuzee. She took most of my pictures from my post of the unboxing on skincare memebox and just stuck it in her video. :/. Now i have to go back into all my pictures and stick my name on it.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Report it to YouTube. They don't take Copyright infringement lightly.
> 
> Most people don't realize it's a serious criminal offense to take pictures from Google and use them for their own needs without explicit permission of the copyright holder.
> 
> The most they can do is share thumbnail-sized images, because that's what Google had to fight for in court to be able to offer image search without violating Copyright.


I for sure already reported her. Still hurts someone would do that, espically that the girl has like 44,000 subs and im not that popular. I honestly didnt think anyone would do something like that so i was just carefree. Guess fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Some girl on youtube called tanyabuzee. She took most of my pictures from my post of the unboxing on skincare memebox and just stuck it in her video. :/. Now i have to go back into all my pictures and stick my name on it.


She now posted this at the bottom of her video now: 

Photos of the products were found on Google but I've been informed that the last few are from a blogger named MMnoob!

[SIZE=12.800000190734863px]So it's good that they recognized your [/SIZE]ownership[SIZE=12.800000190734863px] now! [/SIZE]


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!*
> 
> *I just realized I'm getting the Zero cosmetics double!!!*
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA i can feel your excitement have way across the world


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> She now posted this at the bottom of her video now:
> 
> Photos of the products were found on Google but I've been informed that the last few are from a blogger named MMnoob!
> 
> So it's good that they recognized your ownership now!


I guess T_T. I wish she would talk to me personally though.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

The thing is all the pictures on Google belong to someone else. Lazy woman should take her own.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I guess T_T. I wish she would talk to me personally though.


Always stamp you're photos, even a cute wingding or something. I don't, but should loL.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Some girl on youtube called tanyabuzee. She took most of my pictures from my post of the unboxing on skincare memebox and just stuck it in her video. :/. Now i have to go back into all my pictures and stick my name on it.


you should comment on her youtube page and let her know that the pics are from your blog.

Also, I have to ask - is the 1980's look back in? Her hair, makeup and clothes - all stuff I wore in the mid-to-late 1980's - lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> She now posted this at the bottom of her video now:
> 
> Photos of the products were found on Google but I've been informed that the last few are from a blogger named MMnoob![/size]
> 
> So it's good that they recognized your ownership now!


omg. She can video record her reviews, but she can't take pictures of her own products? She has to google for them?

I google for stuff, but it for more information, not a picture of the actual item.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

I think the only pics on my blog that aren't mine are pictures of book covers when I do book reviews. Other than that.... All mine as it should be


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think the only pics on my blog that aren't mine are pictures of book covers when I do book reviews. Other than that.... All mine as it should be


if you attribute where you get them and also do copyright - some of the pictures I post on my blog are informational images or showing the full range of color choices (of which I would not have)

I always include where I got the image from.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

@biancardi  I wanted to tell you, I checked out your blog and it has been super helpful and informative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Really good. So thank YOU.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

yey! Just recieved my vitamin and smile care box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Unboxing comin right now..... With my name on every picture


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

I got 42 memepoints for sending them my links to my memebox blog/review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only sent half the links, didn't want to get too greedy.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the korean memebox contains north american products, while the rest of the world hs korean products?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

And European... Bioderma


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Has anyone noticed the korean memebox contains north american products, while the rest of the world hs korean products?


Its a good thing to do, for each other's country, gives everyone a chance to try different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> North American products/ European/France can be costly! - A PARIS MEMEBOX would be lovely!! They could include those lip balm macaroons and stuff &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its a good thing to do, for each other's country, gives everyone a chance to try different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> North American products/ European/France can be costly! - A PARIS MEMEBOX would be lovely!! They could include those lip balm macaroons and stuff &lt;3


Only if I can get an American product one. Wish pop sugar would ship here


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its a good thing to do, for each other's country, gives everyone a chance to try different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> North American products/ European/France can be costly! - A PARIS MEMEBOX would be lovely!! They could include those lip balm macaroons and stuff &lt;3


They should do all around the world box! Oh my god i saw on instagram on the korean version, they had a MAC box. They have brands like chanel, stila, mac... :'(


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> They should do all around the world box! Oh my god i saw on instagram on the korean version, they had a MAC box. They have brands like chanel, stila, mac... :'(


in the KOREAN MEMEBOX???!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Only if I can get an American product one. Wish pop sugar would ship here


Yea, they don't ship to Canada either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I can use a redirect shipping service from America, but its expensive.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

catyz said:


> Lucky you! I won't be getting the rest of my boxes until 2 more weeks, since they are regular shipment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the first 3 were express the rest is also regular


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

I hate putting in a watermark with your name on your pictures... Feels like ruining art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I have this border around every pictures so if ppl would use it they always have that border and you would know.

(if they are smart they cut it out but then you know you're truly evil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh girls do you recommend any of the products from Innisfree?


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> in the KOREAN MEMEBOX???!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL i know, silly &gt;_&gt;. Would be cool tho.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hate putting in a watermark with your name on your pictures... Feels like ruining art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I have this border around every pictures so if ppl would use it they always have that border and you would know.
> 
> (if they are smart they cut it out but then you know you're truly evil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Exactly how I feel.  Its so fugly to add my name on the pictures &gt;_&gt;.  And i'm no wiz with photoshop or anything so I just use paint LOL. Not much you can do with paint.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh girls do you recommend any of the products from Innisfree?


I myself haven't tried any innisfree but their innisfree jeju volcanic pore clay mask is really famous and their best seller.  I want it but I'm too lazy to buy it LOL.  Especially when I have so many products from memebox for my pores.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Exactly how I feel.  Its so fugly to add my name on the pictures &gt;_&gt;.  And i'm no wiz with photoshop or anything so I just use paint LOL. Not much you can do with paint.


Lol I picture this in my mind in big scribbly red words.. "I made this picture, don't touch"


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I myself haven't tried any innisfree but their innisfree jeju volcanic pore clay mask is really famous and their best seller.  I want it but I'm too lazy to buy it LOL.  Especially when I have so many products from memebox for my pores.


I was thinking of that but maybe memebox include something like that in the earth and sea box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> scared to buy it.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I picture this in my mind in big scribbly red words.. "I made this picture, don't touch"


LOL i'd write... PROPERTY OF MMNOOB


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I was thinking of that but maybe memebox include something like that in the earth and sea box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> scared to buy it.


Maybe then just wait it out.  Or you could sell it if it does end up being in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

BTW earth &amp; sea is restocked!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

I really want to order



Sale 
SKINAZ
Premium Vitablet 30ea
but worried it might be in the diet box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

*Loveheart Wcare Smart finger*

http://us.memebox.com/today-s-sales-87/loveheart-wcare-smart-finger#.U-PjRvl_vzE

This product sounds so wrong xD

and how you use it is very funny.. for if you have lazy fingers xD hahahahah


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @biancardi  I wanted to tell you, I checked out your blog and it has been super helpful and informative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Really good. So thank YOU.


thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 7, 2014)

Home from work finally opened my smile box the lip scrub had leaked and the the red lip balm has spores all over it . Emailed memebox


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Loveheart Wcare Smart finger*
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/today-s-sales-87/loveheart-wcare-smart-finger#.U-PjRvl_vzE
> 
> ...


That made my day


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its a good thing to do, for each other's country, gives everyone a chance to try different products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> North American products/ European/France can be costly! - A PARIS MEMEBOX would be lovely!! They could include those lip balm macaroons and stuff &lt;3


I'm hoping the lip balm macarons will make an appearance in a cute box, especially since they were recently added to the Memeshop!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't know what to spend my 42 memepoints on, some stuff from the" Today's sales" or on a couple of Memebox's..


----------



## Andi B (Aug 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm hoping the lip balm macarons will make an appearance in a cute box, especially since they were recently added to the Memeshop!


I was thinking the same thing, except maybe the Sweet Shop Box?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Don't know what to spend my 42 memepoints on, some stuff from the" Today's sales" or on a couple of Memebox's..


Memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I was thinking the same thing, except maybe the Sweet Shop Box?


Ohhh, I forgot about Sweet Shop! I bet you're right!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Home from work finally opened my smile box the lip scrub had leaked and the the red lip balm has spores all over it . Emailed memebox


oh, that isn't good at all....take lots of pictures, including the external bag, both sides, and all sides of the box and the products.


----------



## yunii (Aug 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm hoping the lip balm macarons will make an appearance in a cute box, especially since they were recently added to the Memeshop!


I purchased that using the $5 off code. So with free shipping, it is less than $6.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ohhh, I forgot about Sweet Shop! I bet you're right!


Either way, I WANT one!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

Either way I am ftw....

Scent box 2 + 1 cost me $6.98

And

Cleansing + cute wishlist cost $4.99


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Either way, I WANT one!


The RoseRose Shop sells them on Ebay for around $6.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The RoseRose Shop sells them on Ebay for around $6.


Thank you! If we don't get one in either box, I am definitely buying one from them. I love macarons!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

Anyone else not gotten Footcare yet? I've gotten every box lately besides this one. Even zero+waterproof  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Loveheart Wcare Smart finger*
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/today-s-sales-87/loveheart-wcare-smart-finger#.U-PjRvl_vzE
> 
> ...


I have the exact same thing but from michael todd. Wouldn't really recommend it, maybe since i don't have any wrinkles yet and i'm 21 so im not the best canadiate. But gossmakeupartist really recommended it so i bought one but didn't do much for me,


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

I just tried out the pure smile choosy lip treatment in the vitamin care box and it is amazing! I recently bought the bite beauty agave lip mask which i tried out a long time ago before bed and when i woke up, the lip balm mask thing was still on my lips. It made my lips so soft but the price tag of $35 made me think about it for a year before i caved recently with the 3x points at sephora. But after trying the pure smile one, i think i might just return it because it doesnt smell like playdoh like the bite beauty one and it is so much cheaper :3.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

Damnnnnnnnnnn... The pure smiles lip treatments are only $4.50! Yep, definitely returning the bite beauty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Yey! Saved myself some money


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if you attribute where you get them and also do copyright - some of the pictures I post on my blog are informational images or showing the full range of color choices (of which I would not have)
> 
> I always include where I got the image from.


Not to be a party pooper because I'm sure you have the best intentions, but unless the owner of those pictures gave you written permission to use them, even if you give proper credit and link back to the source, it's still a criminal offense, and you would stand no chance in court if any of those people would ever bother to sue you. Not saying they would, but it never hurts to be extra careful. It's like stealing an apple at farmers market because the owner of the stall isn't watching, and probably wouldn't notice that one apple is gone.

Internet is still a very new source of media, so its only natural that most people don't fully understand all of its legal gimmicks.

Here are some articles that all bloggers, especially newer ones, will find interesting:


http://thewebprincess.com/can-get-sued-using-images-blog/
http://www.blogher.com/bloggers-beware-you-can-get-sued-using-photos-your-blog-my-story?page=full
http://thewebprincess.com/can-get-sued-using-images-blog/
http://www.problogger.net/archives/2011/11/16/6-laws-every-blogger-needs-to-obey-so-they-dont-get-sued/


P.S.: Sorry for hijacking the thread, I promise this is the last offtopic comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Not to be a party pooper because I'm sure you have the best intentions, but unless the owner of those pictures gave you written permission to use them, even if you give proper credit and link back to the source, it's still a criminal offense, and you would stand no chance in court if any of those people would ever bother to sue you. Not saying they would, but it never hurts to be extra careful. It's like stealing an apple at farmers market because the owner of the stall isn't watching, and probably wouldn't notice that one apple is gone.
> 
> Internet is still a very new source of media, so its only natural that most people don't fully understand all of its legal gimmicks.
> 
> ...


You pretty much read my mind. Honestly if i didn't find the video myself and if my readers didn't message her, she for sure would not have put the credit in the info box. But even if she did put the credit, it still doesn't change the fact she did not get my permission to use them. Oh well, we will see what youtube has to say about it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Don't know what to spend my 42 memepoints on, some stuff from the" Today's sales" or on a couple of Memebox's..


I'm going to make a shoping list for you .. my recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

Now on to some happy news.....

I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).

I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))

UPDATE: In my excitement, I hope I haven't jumped the gun. I am just "assuming" it is OMG, since that is the only box I am expecting that is shipping right now. Sorry, I should have prefaced it as an assumption when I posted earlier. Fingers crossed though.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Now on to some happy news.....
> 
> I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).
> 
> I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


Aaaaahhh! Sooo jealous! I completely regret not buying that one. I hope it's as great for you as I think it might be!


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Now on to some happy news.....
> 
> I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).
> 
> I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


Please take pics as soon as you get it! Thank you lots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Now on to some happy news.....
> 
> I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).
> 
> I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


SPOILERS PLEEEEEEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, I thought it released tomorrow, although looking at clock it is now 00.01 so I should say later today


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

EEEEE!! The omg box is soon to be revealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Here you go 
 
*Memeboxes I would recommend:*
 
*1)*Superbox #53 My Honey Box (you need to buy this!)
*2)*Memebox Special #30 Tea Cosmetics (because tea products smells and are super soft for your skin)
*3)*Luckybox #9 ( you get lots of great and fullsized products)
*4)*Memebox Special #31 Earth &amp; Sea Cosmetics (if you don't want soft and only super duper clean)
*5)*Memebox Global #17~#19 (those always make me smile)
 
*Memeshop Everything I bought from there I love:*
*1)*RECIPE BY NATURE Spray Water Essence (best spray ever! I have 4 of them)
*2)*TOSOWOONG Propolis Ampoule Bulk (omg amazing! spreads really good (only few drops), gives lots of moist, not sticky and you get 100ml!!
*3)*A;T FOX Moisturizing Gel Cream-Gyoolpy Tea (super cute and super soft,light weight and cool.
*4)*WONDERUCI Real Cacao Brightening Mask (Smells yummy!!)
*5)*WONDERUCI* *Light Light Eye Balm (feels like velvet on your skin)
 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 7, 2014)

The box of the box?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

OMG that means that I'll get my O.M.G Box + K-style Cosmetics Box + Zero Cosmetics + Detox Care valueset very soon!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yaaaaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The box of the box?


Haha it seemed right to me, but now it sounded completely wrong xD Guess im overly tired!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha it seemed right to me, but now it sounded completely wrong xD Guess im overly tired!


Go to bed you its 1 am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Go to bed you its 1 am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ive tried sleeping for hours.. My chronical back pain is killing me today.. So wont be able to for my meds kick in -.- Forgot them as I usually do..


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Wow, I thought it released tomorrow, although looking at clock it is now 00.01 so I should say later today


I thought so as well. But it's the only box I could possibly be getting.

(my other boxes are all in transit via standard shipping).

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha it seemed right to me, but now it sounded completely wrong xD Guess im overly tired!


I understood you. It's like "The box of all boxes".

The Mother Box. The Uber Box. The Box that needs no introduction....(Drumroll please)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I understood you. It's like "The box of all boxes".
> 
> The Mother Box. The Uber Box. The Box that needs no introduction....(Drumroll please)


Yes! That was what I was trying to say, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's like.. The one and only!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Here you go
> 
> *Memeboxes I would recommend:*
> 
> ...


Have/ordered all of those lol. ty though


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ive tried sleeping for hours.. My chronical back pain is killing me today.. So wont be able to for my meds kick in -.- Forgot them as I usually do..


Aaah I know the feeling hate to wait til the meds kicks in and about forgetting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It takes like 30 minutes mostly right?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Have/ordered all of those lol. ty though


LOL! Then I would go memeshop-shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah I know the feeling hate to wait til the meds kicks in and about forgetting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It takes like 30 minutes mostly right?


These usually takes 1-1,5 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the CHRISTALLIN masks that are crazy cheap in the shop? Haven't read the thread at all yet, just got home from work, crazy long day so sorry if this was mentioned.

Also, is the CALMIA foot peeling the good one? Another on sale item.

@@LisaLeah -- Your package was shipped I will send you the photo my husband sent me of the UPS tracking info.

@@biancardi -- For some strange reason I received a notice from PO I have a Memebox there to pickup as opposed to DHL delivering. Hopefully it's Footcare!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> These usually takes 1-1,5 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


pff evil painkillers they should upgrade them! be strong!&lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Has anyone tried the CHRISTALLIN masks that are crazy cheap in the shop? Haven't read the thread at all yet, just got home from work, crazy long day so sorry if this was mentioned.
> 
> Also, is the CALMIA foot peeling the good one? Another on sale item.
> 
> ...


I think all these products will be in memeboxes soon or have been


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Now on to some happy news.....
> 
> I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).
> 
> I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


I can not want to see what is inside! I have good news too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Her video has been taken down buauahahahahaha


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> pff evil painkillers they should upgrade them! be strong!&lt;3


They are strong when they finally kick in, I'd be scared if they were stronger xD Thank you! You too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Now on to some happy news.....
> 
> I just got the text of all texts, (that's right DHL).
> 
> I have an express shipment of "OMG" goodness coming tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))


i am so excited for this!  i really want to try to hold out and not look at spoilers of the full box, but there's no way i can restrain myself for the week+ it will take for me to get it...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> They are strong when they finally kick in, I'd be scared if they were stronger xD Thank you! You too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha no not that kind of upgrade.. a speed upgrade (kick in faster not stronger xD)


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the pure smile website? They don't seem to have it and i want to see what else they have to offer!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Has anyone tried the CHRISTALLIN masks that are crazy cheap in the shop? Haven't read the thread at all yet, just got home from work, crazy long day so sorry if this was mentioned.
> 
> Also, is the CALMIA foot peeling the good one? Another on sale item.
> 
> ...


Thank you soooooo much! I actually got a UPS My Choice notification already.

The box should be here tomorrow! That was super fast.

I am off to check out the masks you mentioned..........


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Not to be a party pooper because I'm sure you have the best intentions, but unless the owner of those pictures gave you written permission to use them, even if you give proper credit and link back to the source, it's still a criminal offense, and you would stand no chance in court if any of those people would ever bother to sue you. Not saying they would, but it never hurts to be extra careful. It's like stealing an apple at farmers market because the owner of the stall isn't watching, and probably wouldn't notice that one apple is gone.
> 
> Internet is still a very new source of media, so its only natural that most people don't fully understand all of its legal gimmicks.
> 
> ...


well then, this site has a hell of a problem, doesn't it? Because people are copying stuff from other sites, like memebox, and uploading those images here - and I am sure no one has asked them for permission. I am just sayin'.

substitute any of the images and text that is all over the place here.

I should clarify - I do not steal other blogger's works or images - I would never do that. What I do is the same thing that people do here, they are downloading images from commercial sites, like sephora, etc.

If this is illegal, then wow - this site has a major problem as does the rest of the chatboard world.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Has anyone tried the CHRISTALLIN masks that are crazy cheap in the shop? Haven't read the thread at all yet, just got home from work, crazy long day so sorry if this was mentioned.
> 
> Also, is the CALMIA foot peeling the good one? Another on sale item.
> 
> ...


please pm me with your address, as I need to get your package ready as well. I think my at home will be coming this saturday or monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ive tried sleeping for hours.. My chronical back pain is killing me today.. So wont be able to for my meds kick in -.- Forgot them as I usually do..


I hear you, girl. I've been having a back spasm for two days now, and I haven't slept more than a fitful two hours a night. Ugh. I took a steaming hot bath with a sheet mask plastered on my face, trying to distract myself from how crummy I feel. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish they would restock the cacao box, just tried the  WondeRuci Cacao Mask goo, and its lovely!! If anyone has that to trade, pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if that wonder bikiny patch works, I might purchase a pack.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

So three Meme's came today in the mail.....

1. Cooling Care is so much more impressive in person.

This is a GREAT box w/ very generous sizes. And everything will get used!

I would be tempted to buy a 2nd box, but it is finally sold out.

2. The Vitamin Box made me laugh when I opened it. It looks like a personal care box for tweens. I think the pocket size anti-bac pushed it over the edge for me.Though I am very happy about the serum. That looks like a fantastic item.

This box had the potential to be amazing. There is so much you could do with vitamins and skincare. I am surprised they went the "Flintstone Vitamin" route.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Footcare 2 was just what i expected after seeing the spoilers. It's not nearly as good as Footcare 1, but I am fine with it. Some nice products actually.

My Popsugar box also arrived today. It was interesting to open them all at the same time. I think even a "so-so" Memebox, is better than most other subscription boxes.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well then, this site has a hell of a problem, doesn't it? Because people are copying stuff from other sites, like memebox, and uploading those images here - and I am sure no one has asked them for permission. I am just sayin'.
> 
> substitute any of the images and text that is all over the place here.
> 
> ...


Yes, this site and other boards would be in serious trouble, but luckily there's a thing called DMCA protection, and most big bloggers and online boards are registered with it.

The author of copyrighted content has to contact the site admin with a DMCA takedown complaint, and the admin has to remove copyright violating content from the site within the allotted time. If they do that, the owner of that material can't sue them for unauthorized use. If your site is not registered with DMCA, you can still be sued even after you remove the content, and they'd win the case, too.

Now, most bloggers don't go that extra mile, in fact, I encountered very few people who even knew such thing existed_ [from your response it sounds like you didn't know either]_. Here's some info: http://cyberbeartracks.com/?p=81

Edit: About those images from Sephora etc. I don't really remember the technicalities, but I think I vaguely recall that if you are affiliated with a retailer, you can freely use their images. Like, if you are Sephora's official affiliate via Linkshare. They also provide nice high res images, way better than just taking them from Sephora.com. Technically, using those is still illegal, but looks like Sephora isn't too bothered by it, so "everybody does that". It's like speeding on the highway, because everybody around you is, and the police just doesn't care.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

yeah, the vitamin box is kinda like a mini box featuring Pure Smile!! lol

the cooling care is great and I did get a 2nd box, which came today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> a friend at work saw it and ordered it too!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 7, 2014)

I just got a text from DHL that I am getting a delivery tomorrow, but I have no clue what is being delivered. I did place an order in the Memebox recently, but I don't think that is supposed to come express. Maybe they combined the shipping with the shop items with my cleansing care box? That would be awesome!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 7, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Yes, this site and other boards would be in serious trouble, but luckily there's a thing called DMCA protection, and most big bloggers and online boards are registered with it.
> 
> The author of copyrighted content has to contact the site admin with a DMCA takedown complaint, and the admin has to remove copyright violating content from the site within the allotted time. If they do that, the owner of that material can't sue them for unauthorized use. If your site is not registered with DMCA, you can still be sued even after you remove the content, and they'd win the case, too.
> 
> ...


Since my site is part of a bigger site - I do not own it, I am sure that they are registered and I can take a look at it. thank you for the information. As I stated before, I do ask for permission in most of the instances, now I know to ask for it all the time.

let me ask you this - on another site, they have a huge swap system, where they download photos, etc. In fact, many of MY photos from memebox are being used there and no one asked me for my permission.

how does that work?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you soooooo much! I actually got a UPS My Choice notification already.
> 
> The box should be here tomorrow! That was super fast.
> 
> I am off to check out the masks you mentioned..........


Awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I just got a text from DHL that I am getting a delivery tomorrow, but I have no clue what is being delivered. I did place an order in the Memebox recently, but I don't think that is supposed to come express. Maybe they combined the shipping with the shop items with my cleansing care box? That would be awesome!


Did you order the OMG box?

Or K-Style?

The cleansing box doesn't ship until the 12th.

I got a delivery notification from DHL also and I assumed it was the OMG box.

The order I placed in Memeshop was not express and still says it's processing on the site.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Since my site is part of a bigger site - I do not own it, I am sure that they are registered and I can take a look at it. thank you for the information. As I stated before, I do ask for permission in most of the instances, now I know to ask for it all the time.
> 
> let me ask you this - on another site, they have a huge swap system, where they download photos, etc. In fact, many of MY photos from memebox are being used there and no one asked me for my permission.
> 
> how does that work?


PMd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ive tried sleeping for hours.. My chronical back pain is killing me today.. So wont be able to for my meds kick in -.- Forgot them as I usually do..


Having had a spinal fusion a few years ago I totally understand your pain. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 7, 2014)

I won't hear from dhl until tomorrow at the earliest, but I'm ok with that. I'm actually hoping they deliver it on Saturday as I am off of work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 7, 2014)

I got a DHL text message too- But I think it's my super late footcare box. I accidentally deleted a bunch of shipping e-mails so I'm just kind of waiting for boxes to randomly show up now LOL


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you order the OMG box?
> 
> Or K-Style?
> 
> ...


I only ordered the OMG2/K-Style 2, not the first ones. I haven't received any tracking emails for anything else. I guess it will be a surprise!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 7, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I only ordered the OMG2/K-Style 2, not the first ones. I haven't received any tracking emails for anything else. I guess it will be a surprise!


Go to the dhl USA website, type in the tracking number they gave you, look at the bottom where it says shipment details in the box labeled shipment information... There should be a description and that should say the boxes it has. Or at least it used to :/


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 8, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Go to the dhl USA website, type in the tracking number they gave you, look at the bottom where it says shipment details in the box labeled shipment information... There should be a description and that should say the boxes it has. Or at least it used to :/


Thanks for the tip! It says "Memebox Beauty Package" and lists the order number for the Memeshop purchase I made. I just have no clue why they shipped express, especially when I got free shipping.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you soooooo much! I actually got a UPS My Choice notification already.
> 
> The box should be here tomorrow! That was super fast.
> 
> I am off to check out the masks you mentioned..........


FINALLY have a moment to sit down. Wonderful, leave a note on the door.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Any luck with the research on the masks, mask junkie? HaHa I'm in the shop now. I want the Earth &amp; Sea and figured I would order everything else at the same time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> FINALLY have a moment to sit down. Wonderful, leave a note on the door.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Any luck with the research on the masks, mask junkie? HaHa I'm in the shop now. I want the Earth &amp; Sea and figured I would order everything else at the same time.


The only info I found was in the Memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the masks look good!

But how is the shipping? If ridiculous I would wait. (you will be getting a surprise mask box soon besides Beauteque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Glad you were able to get Earth and Sea!!!

Ok, time for me to apply a "sleeping pack" and then get some "sleep"....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The only info I found was in the Memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the masks look good!
> 
> But how is the shipping? If ridiculous I would wait. (you will be getting a surprise mask box soon besides Beauteque  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


Free shipping, there are some other items I need. I can get tons and then share.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Headed to the refrigerator to choose a mask and then (probably) fall asleep on the couch while watching television....


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 8, 2014)

I finally found pure smile official page if anyone else is interested.

http://www.puresmile.co.kr/main/main_real.asp


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 8, 2014)

So I've woken up to an email from memebox regarding my smile box . There contacting the company to see of ot safe to use the lip balm with spores . Lol clearly not . And got points for the lip scrub so a nice quick reply


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So I've woken up to an email from memebox regarding my smile box . There contacting the company to see of ot safe to use the lip balm with spores . Lol clearly not . And got points for the lip scrub so a nice quick reply


Spores? Like mold spores? Seriously now?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Spores? Like mold spores? Seriously now?


Yes that kind of spores I can't get a photo to upload


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh sorry big photo whoops .

Can now post pics though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 8, 2014)

oh that lip balm really look strange.  :blink:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

That is sooo foul. I'm highly allergic to mold and something like that literally makes it difficult for me breath upon introduction/contact. I would freak out if I received that!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my &gt;.&lt;;


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 8, 2014)

New VIP deal boxes up! I'm tempted by the wakeup makeup with the free galactomyces essence bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive

There is a pinkaholic box, new mask box, new oil/trouble box and a bunch of bundles as well.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 8, 2014)

Memebox said the company say it's where the Shea butter has popped after making is safe to use . I informed them it goes right through the product and also black dots as well I will not be using. And points are accepted for the scrub too. I'm happy for the quick replies this past hour.


----------



## Leja (Aug 8, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> New VIP deal boxes up! I'm tempted by the wakeup makeup with the free galactomyces essence bonus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive
> 
> There is a pinkaholic box, new mask box, new oil/trouble box and a bunch of bundles as well.


I can`t decide .....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

I got Wake up makeup and Pinktastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 8, 2014)

i wonder how many bloggers memebox contacts to giveaways a month. they seem to be everywhere atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 8, 2014)

I got wake up and mask box this time . I'm not a pink girl


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Memebox said the company say it's where the Shea butter has popped after making is safe to use . I informed them it goes right through the product and also black dots as well I will not be using. And points are accepted for the scrub too. I'm happy for the quick replies this past hour.


My lip balm has those strange little bubbles too, I guess I need to inform them. Don't know what to do with it. What aout your scrub, did it leak?

What email did you use to write to them - the old one? ([email protected])


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone been able to get the "August VIP $7 Shipping Charge Waive" coupon to work? I have 2 boxes in my cart and the site keeps not doing it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

I got the mask 4 &amp; free from oils 5

I am debating the wake up. I probably will break down and get it - lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

I am so nervous about the makeup boxes??? Totally unsure if that one would be a hit or a miss for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am so nervous about the makeup boxes??? Totally unsure if that one would be a hit or a miss for me.


that is why I am hesitating. On one hand, the Colorbox blue was amazing for me, but on the other hand, I've seen the other makeup boxes and haven't been wow'd.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder how many bloggers memebox contacts to giveaways a month. they seem to be everywhere atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


apparently an email was sent out to their "top affiliates" from last month's sales, and invited them to host the giveaway. I guess there were just many "top affiliates" last month hehe


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

they didn't do, imho, as much with these giveaways as they did in the past - they used to also have the 10 points giveaway along with the boxes.

now it is just the boxes...personally, I like the points!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Has anyone been able to get the "August VIP $7 Shipping Charge Waive" coupon to work? I have 2 boxes in my cart and the site keeps not doing it.


i have yet to use that one!! They had this same problem in july as well


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Having had a spinal fusion a few years ago I totally understand your pain. Hope you're feeling better!


Thank you so much! Im getting used to it by now. Been struggling with it for years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thank you so much! Im getting used to it by now. Been struggling with it for years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I missed something here! Are you okay? I am sorry to hear you are in such pain....I know how that is as well.


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, so much for my memebox break, ordered mask #5.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

Aww, I seriously want all the new boxes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Well, so much for my memebox break, ordered mask #5.


at least with the mask boxes, I can make a dent in them before the new ones come out!! lol


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

I just used the August VIP code to waive shipping on a bundle (I bought two bundles and only paid $6.99 to ship all four boxes). Also a $5 affiliate discount popped into my account when I added the bundles--not sure why, but I love it. I will need to cancel my previously purchased honey two box (from another account), but this was a nice deal and included express shipping. Oh memebox you do know how to get to me!


----------



## catyz (Aug 8, 2014)

So I got my 15 pts back from my cancelled box and I got the honey box 2 with the morning makeup bundle, at home and mask 5!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy morning!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just used the August VIP code to waive shipping on a bundle (I bought two bundles and only paid $6.99 to ship all four boxes). *Also a $5 affiliate discount popped into my account when I added the bundles--not sure why, but I love it.* I will need to cancel my previously purchased honey two box (from another account), but this was a nice deal and included express shipping. Oh memebox you do know how to get to me!


did you go over $100.00?  You would have gotten the $5.00 affiliate code if your cart was over $100.00 automatically  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> at least with the mask boxes, I can make a dent in them before the new ones come out!! lol


Completely! Plus, I cancelled my Ipsy and Topbox subscriptions this week, so I'm using that to justify buying it. I'm just choosing to ignore the fact that I did have to pay for them for this month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

WOW!! Look at all those boxes! lol. I wish they had the 3 new box's bundled...


----------



## amorgb (Aug 8, 2014)

Well I guess I was just lucky when my Cacao box got here in a week.  Today is one week from when the Cooling Care box shipped, and mine is kinda stuck in NY.  Just strange that it happens to some boxes while others get here so fast lol.

I gotta say I do like how Memebox is now offering the new boxes for $3 less for a little while right away instead of only doing that like to the ones that have shipped or something lol.  That Pinkaholic box sounds right up my alley, but after reading the description I have no idea what to expect and am probably gonna hold off.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 8, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I just used the August VIP code to waive shipping on a bundle (I bought two bundles and only paid $6.99 to ship all four boxes). Also a $5 affiliate discount popped into my account when I added the bundles--not sure why, but I love it. I will need to cancel my previously purchased honey two box (from another account), but this was a nice deal and included express shipping. Oh memebox you do know how to get to me!


What code did you use for the shipping waive? I tried earlier and it didn't work.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 8, 2014)

I woke up to an express tracking number from Memebox, and was so confused because I'm not expecting my boxes to ship until next week... then I remembered my Memeshop order! I got the free shipping with $70, but thought it would be standard - I'm SO pleased for the upgrade. Especially since I'm spending the weekend with my mom - I'll bring along my sheet mask haul and see if she's interested in trying one!

Excited for new releases, too. I'm tempted by the Wake Up because of the free gift (has anyone tried it?), and Pinkaholic sounds lovely too, but I'm going to be good and only get Mask 5, I think. My first Mask Edition box, yaaaaay! :wizard:


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone know if the billing address name matters when making a purchase? I used my name (same address) as my fiance, but didnt use his name on the billing address, the purchase went through though, will there be an issue?


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know if the billing address name matters when making a purchase? I used my name (same address) as my fiance, but didnt use his name on the billing address, the purchase went through though, will there be an issue?


Was the payment made with an account that has your name on it? I've used my name in the billing portion (and paid from my account) and my husbands name was the one on memebox account and shipping address and it went through fine. So the order had the same address, but two different names attached. 

I just re-read what I wrote and that sounds confusing. This is what I did. Ordered a box from my husband's account, his name and our address is the one it will get shipped to. I paid for the box using my paypal which is attached to my bank account (his name isn't even on that account). Payment went through because I was given confirmation of payment.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know if the billing address name matters when making a purchase? I used my name (same address) as my fiance, but didnt use his name on the billing address, the purchase went through though, will there be an issue?


I think you can just email them to change it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am not sure how well they check these things.

BTW - the timeout feature is back again on memebox   It was nice the last few days, not being logged off all the time!! lol


----------



## OiiO (Aug 8, 2014)

Broke down and bought Mask Box 5 + Free From Oil &amp; Troubles 4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I never had to buy previous oil &amp; troubles editions, but I feel like I'm not getting enough products for combination skin in my other boxes lately. Here's hoping it turns out to be a good one! If not, no biggie, I only paid $9 after using coupons and points.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you go over $100.00?  You would have gotten the $5.00 affiliate code if your cart was over $100.00 automatically  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fantastic!  Thanks sweetie!  That is great!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> What code did you use for the shipping waive? I tried earlier and it didn't work.


I used ESII and I found that I had to be signed in to my VIP account for it to work.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

I bought Mask 5. Two of them.

Free shipping code worked.

Happy joyous morning!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Was the payment made with an account that has your name on it? I've used my name in the billing portion (and paid from my account) and my husbands name was the one on memebox account and shipping address and it went through fine. So the order had the same address, but two different names attached.
> 
> I just re-read what I wrote and that sounds confusing. This is what I did. Ordered a box from my husband's account, his name and our address is the one it will get shipped to. I paid for the box using my paypal which is attached to my bank account (his name isn't even on that account). Payment went through because I was given confirmation of payment.


My name is on the account, but I used his/our shared visa debit, which is the same billing.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My name is on the account, but I used his/our shared visa debit, which is the same billing.


and I just updated the account to his name instead of mine. I mean the money went through, it was taken from our shared account, so I think its fine, as long as some of the information is associated.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

I purchased Mask #5+Wakeup Makeup and the Pink-a-holic SB, got them all for 27.99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

Ladies, how do you manage to get such fantastic deals? Do you have many points that you use? I have no points left and only the codes for -$5. Is it possible to combine any codes? Are there any other tricks?


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 8, 2014)

This memebox business is madness!  I ordered 13 boxes in the last few days and my very first shipment ever (5 boxes) is arriving today! Gotta order Mask 5 too so make that 14 boxes. Better finish putting together my Alex 9 drawer I got yesterday to hold all of my beauty goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 8, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, how do you manage to get such fantastic deals? Do you have many points that you use? I have no points left and only the codes for -$5. Is it possible to combine any codes? Are there any other tricks?


I don't know about other ladies, but I just had a bunch of points burning a hole in my account. Personally, I rarely buy boxes unless I can use a discount code or points, but there always seems to be a code or some kind of promotion that pushes me over the edge.

Today I used 42 points + $5 blogger discount code, and bought a bundle that gives me free upgrade to express shipping and $6 early access discount.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I don't know about other ladies, but I just had a bunch of points burning a hole in my account. Personally, I rarely buy boxes unless I can use a discount code or points, but there always seems to be a code or some kind of promotion that pushes me over the edge.
> 
> Today I used 42 points + $5 blogger discount code, and bought a bundle that gives me free upgrade to express shipping and $6 early access discount.


Ok, thanks for the answer. I guess I'll be getting the same bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> This memebox business is madness!  I ordered 13 boxes in the last few days and my very first shipment ever (5 boxes) is arriving today! Gotta order Mask 5 too so make that 14 boxes. Better finish putting together my Alex 9 drawer I got yesterday to hold all of my beauty goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I got the same drawer! Its a must have! That's where I stash all my memebox stuff!- Space has run out though..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I don't know about other ladies, but I just had a bunch of points burning a hole in my account. Personally, I rarely buy boxes unless I can use a discount code or points, but there always seems to be a code or some kind of promotion that pushes me over the edge.
> 
> Today I used 42 points + $5 blogger discount code, and bought a bundle that gives me free upgrade to express shipping and $6 early access discount.


Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I used 2 different accounts though - 1 account with 42 points making it 1.99 + 5.99$ - 5$ affiliate x2 = 10$ off and than my other account with 3 points +5 affiliate code - making it $18.99 - 27.99$ USD for 3 box's instead of 37.99$ buying on ONE account.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Lol I got the same drawer! Its a must have! That's where I stash all my memebox stuff!- Space has run out though..


Haha time for another Alex drawer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I don't know about black dots, but those bumps are definitely just shea butter, which sometimes looks like that when a product settles in a certain heat/humidity. It happens pretty frequently to my deodorant.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Haha time for another Alex drawer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes - but need to buy the wider one this time, I only got the tall thin one.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I used 2 different accounts though - 1 account with 42 points making it 1.99 + 5.99$ - 5$ affiliate x2 = 10$ off and than my other account with 3 points +5 affiliate code - making it $18.99 - 27.99$ USD for 3 box's instead of 37.99$ buying on ONE account.


All right, thank, I guess I should really economize on some points but I guess that's not something I'm able to do   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Paulina PS  same here!  I am not very good at it! lol


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Well I guess I was just lucky when my Cacao box got here in a week.  Today is one week from when the Cooling Care box shipped, and mine is kinda stuck in NY.  Just strange that it happens to some boxes while others get here so fast lol.


My Cooling Care box has been in Chicago for the last week. So close, yet so far away.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Paulina PS  same here!  I am not very good at it! lol


LOL I always spend all the points I get in a minute   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This time I had 1 point on one of my accounts - don't know how it happened, got forgotten or sth   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I used it together with $5 code and got the O&amp;T4 + Masks #5 bundle, not very cheap but oh well, I need to feed my addiction.

Hopefully, these are the last boxes for September, now I'll just try buying only stuff that ships in October or later.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm kind of bummed that there weren't more bundle choices. I wanted a bundle of wakeup makeup and the mask box, but oh well!

I grabbed both and used my shipping waive code as well as some points that I've been hoarding for a while now and it cost me about $12. Which honestly right now I can't really even afford, but hey- sometimes you just need something to cheer you up and Memeboxes totally do that! 

I'm just hoping they don't come out with an even better box that I can't afford within the next few days or i'll regret using my points LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 8, 2014)

the mini box #3 is restocked and seeing so many good reviews on it, i just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 8, 2014)

Bought Wake Up Makeup and Honey 2 bundle  for $29.99 after points and coupons, which isn't too bad!

I guess I've filled up my "2 box per month" quota for September now! I think those were probably pretty good choices!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have any points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the mini box #3 is restocked and seeing so many good reviews on it, i just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is so ironic is that I got a bunch of samples from A-True after memebox didn't stock that one for a while.

I do know that A-True is going to be sold in their memeshop (they told me that) and I bet we will see their products in the Tea Box.

the facial masks are amazing!


----------



## yunii (Aug 8, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> the mini box #3 is restocked and seeing so many good reviews on it, i just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Odd they are charging shipping for mini box.. use to be free shipping on those.. I think.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

my global 13 is out for delivery today!  Ladies, don't fight over the tampons when I put them up in my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

also rainbow honey will be at my home today, so nice way to end the work week for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> Odd they are charging shipping for mini box.. use to be free shipping on those.. I think.


Yep, they did used to be free shipping. That's pretty lame that they're charging now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

It says that the mini is 15$ including shipping, but its not..once that 6.99$ is tacked onto the final price, its not even worth it anymore


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> Odd they are charging shipping for mini box.. use to be free shipping on those.. I think.


I'm hoping it's like a mistake or something on their site...i just emailed Memebox about it...cos it still says Free Shipping on the page...


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

Bubble Pop is restocked too!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Ordered the Mini 3# for 13.99.... not bad I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

Is there a shortcut to finding which boxes are restocked?

Or do you just scour the pages?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

Is anyone else crazily excited for K-Style and OMG? I've had shipping day marked on my calendar since they were announced ahaha.


----------



## yunii (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Is there a shortcut to finding which boxes are restocked?
> 
> Or do you just scour the pages?


They are under ready to ship page --&gt; Box. 

Some reason you need to click box for them to show up...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

yunii said:


> They are under ready to ship page --&gt; Box.
> 
> Some reason you need to click box for them to show up...





LisaLeah said:


> Is there a shortcut to finding which boxes are restocked?
> 
> Or do you just scour the pages?


They are under SOLD OUT BOXES. They wont show up in "ready to ship" unless its an older box. That's why I always check the "sold out box's", because an older box could be restocked , and just not advertised.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 8, 2014)

So it's also OMG, K-Style, Gangnam and Hair that are restocked!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They are under SOLD OUT BOXES. They wont show up in "ready to ship" unless its an older box. That's why I always check the "sold out box's", because an older box could be restocked , and just not advertised.


Thsnk you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> So it's also OMG, K-Style, Gangnam and Hair that are restocked!


Opps edit


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Is anyone else crazily excited for K-Style and OMG? I've had shipping day marked on my calendar since they were announced ahaha.


Beyond. I ordered 2 OMG's the nano second I saw it.

Yes both for me. It's going to be *that* good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 8, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> So it's also OMG, K-Style, Gangnam and Hair that are restocked!


I can't find it.. even in the sold out section..?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ok, I did a search for the name of the boxes and found them, thanks! )


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

It's sort of nice being able to see what is in the boxes when old boxes restock. I've been wanting some hair products and would be very tempted to get the hair box. But after looking at some unboxing posts, that temptation is gone.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know why, even when i search for the oh my god box, it still doesnt show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Fae (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm back from Nice! Had a lovely time there! ^^ Oh, new boxes! Now the struggle begins! ^o^

Oh, should I get OMG? It's so tempting! What kind of products do you think will be inside?


----------



## Fae (Aug 8, 2014)

Go to: Ready to ship, then click submenu: box! there you'll find the omg box!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha what is wrong with me.

I've gotten to many boxes lately and no time to play around with them so I just assumed I hadnt gotten footcare and smlecare and thought I had 2x cooling care cause of the weight (I just looked at cooling care, the others I didnt open). But I have both smilecare and footcare xD

Anyone else want to eat the lip mask!?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Beyond. I ordered 2 OMG's the nano second I saw it. Yes both for me. It's going to be *that* good.


Seriously, this is why I love Korean cosmetics--I want the OMG factor. Plus, _that spoiler _OMGGGG!!!!!! I want to give the OMG spoiler item to everyone I know because it's crazy cool!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Is it just me, or is standard shipping taking wayyyyyy longer than usual?

My bubble pop box was shipped July 22nd and still has not hit Canada.. before I got my standard box's within 7 days..now its like almost 2-3 weeks..


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is it just me, or is standard shipping taking wayyyyyy longer than usual?
> 
> My bubble pop box was shipped July 22nd and still has not hit Canada.. before I got my standard box's within 7 days..now its like almost 2-3 weeks..


It's not just you, it's happening to me too. I just got my foot care today and it's been shipping for eeevvverrr. Not totally sure what's going on with that!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is it just me, or is standard shipping taking wayyyyyy longer than usual?
> 
> My bubble pop box was shipped July 22nd and still has not hit Canada.. before I got my standard box's within 7 days..now its like almost 2-3 weeks..


it does seem that standard is taking longer  - at least the ones that were shipped out in mid-to-late July

My smile box is going to get to me next week, and that is fast compared to these two -   I am finally getting the Global 13 today and tomorrow the At Home will arrive.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it does seem that standard is taking longer  - at least the ones that were shipped out in mid-to-late July
> 
> My smile box is going to get to me next week, and that is fast compared to these two -   I am finally getting the Global 13 today and tomorrow the At Home will arrive.


Yea, those last two aren't even in Canada for me lol


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 8, 2014)

Still waiting for the tracking # for this 

O.M.G + K-style Cosmetics + Zero Cosmetics + Detox Care. Shipping starts today.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is it just me, or is standard shipping taking wayyyyyy longer than usual?


Yeah, I was wondering about this, too. It seems like boxes are getting held up in the Korean postal and customs system, I think--they used to be in the US by the time Memebox uploaded the [standard] shipping info for my boxes. I'm thinking it's either postal and customs vacation season or Memebox is having some labeling issues that are tying things up--they had a weird issue where an Aloe box I bought with a free express upgrade has a standard tracking number even now in the system. One glitch in terms of labeling can throw things off with customs or cause issues with the postal service. SOB


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, guys.. Got reply to my paypal dispute. Memebox said if I closed the dispute they would help and they had already emailed me. On the email they offered refund if I sent it back. Sending it back is 30$ atleast in postage (eu prices are crazy).. 

What should I reply?


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I'm not privy to the whole circumstance, but why do they want to settle it outside of paypal? I know they're well-established and what-not at this point, but I don't see why they can't settle through the security of paypal, for at least your peace-of-mind. Hope it all works out- I sure wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping, personally! (Once again, I don't know the whole situation, but I'm assuming they are in the wrong here...it shouldn't cost you money for them to fix a problem on their end, imo.)


----------



## SaraP (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted or not (sorry this thread moves too fast) but I got an update for GNO box

Dear Memebox Customer,
 


Spoiler



Thank you for ordering the '*Girls Night Out*' Box!
 


We would like to notify you that the leaflet you will receive does not list ALL of the colors from which your nail polish will be randomly selected.
 
Please refer to the color list below, which includes all the shades that are missing in your leaflet.
 
*Colors randomly selected from: *
BK970 Stitch Black,
GL710 Mediterranean Green
MM007 Dark Martin Purple
RD440 Sexy Red
PK149 Floral Syrup
OR203 Juicy Fresh
RD11 Valentine Red
WH904 Gold Caviar
PP515 Crystal Lavender
YL308 Oaky Sand
PP516 Medium Orchid
OR208 Milk Coral
OR245 Peach
OR239 Rumba Orange
OR241 Orange Candy
OR206 Coral Lily
RD407 Red Flower
RK221 Salmon
PP514 Delhi Purple
 
Thank you for understanding, enjoy your Memebox!

Cheers,
Memebox Global Team

*ugh nail polish =(


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@Theblondeangel I'm not privy to the whole circumstance, but why do they want to settle it outside of paypal? I know they're well-established and what-not at this point, but I don't see why they can't settle through the security of paypal, for at least your peace-of-mind. Hope it all works out- I sure wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping, personally! (Once again, I don't know the whole situation, but I'm assuming they are in the wrong here...it shouldn't cost you money for them to fix a problem on their end, imo.)


Thank you for reply! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, the waxing box contained 0 waxing products, and by law in europe thats illegal (false advertising) so I know paypal will agree with me. I didnt even ask for full refund, but half. I don't feel like closing the dispute either.. Feel like I want the safety when they just replied to the dispute when trying to email them for a month without a reply.. But I'm not interested in paying 30$ to get [email protected] back. That's pointless..


----------



## maii (Aug 8, 2014)

Did anyone try and email memebox re detox box? No body products as per the description - just wondering if anyone thought it worth the attempt.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thank you for reply! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, the waxing box contained 0 waxing products, and by law in europe thats illegal (false advertising) so I know paypal will agree with me. I didnt even ask for full refund, but half. I don't feel like closing the dispute either.. Feel like I want the safety when they just replied to the dispute when trying to email them for a month without a reply.. But I'm not interested in paying 30$ to get [email protected] back. That's pointless..


its 80$ for me to ship things back there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They tried to tell me the same thing, I ordered two pomegranate box's and they only sent one, and shipped a footcare #2 box with it, they want me to send back the foot care #2 for refund or points... I think its BS. I didnt make that mistake, they did.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> its 80$ for me to ship things back there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I havent checked, so I made an assumption. I rly dont know, just that its expensive xD


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel No prob! I see, that is quite an error!  Yeah, it's DEFINITELY not worth the shipping, not one bit. If you're certain paypal is on your side and all that, AND you don't want to close it, well, Don't close it is what I say! I think a nice reply to memebox explaining how much you'd have to pay (They probably don't realize the immense cost to you, I know I wouldn't have guessed you'd have to pay so much!) and how you aren't comfortable settling a dispute outside of paypal would suffice, and not leave anyone angry.


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@ OMG that's even more insane...Jeeeeeeez.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thats insane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I havent checked, so I made an assumption. I rly dont know, just that its expensive xD


ps I wouldn't close the paypal dispute.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> O.M.G + K-style Cosmetics + Zero Cosmetics + Detox Care. Shipping starts today.


The tracking numbers should be loaded on Monday, if everything is working as usual. For value sets with express shipping people often get messages from DHL before the tracking numbers are uploaded.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

slinka said:


> @@Theblondeangel No prob! I see, that is quite an error!  Yeah, it's DEFINITELY not worth the shipping, not one bit. If you're certain paypal is on your side and all that, AND you don't want to close it, well, Don't close it is what I say! I think a nice reply to memebox explaining how much you'd have to pay (They probably don't realize the immense cost to you, I know I wouldn't have guessed you'd have to pay so much!) and how you aren't comfortable settling a dispute outside of paypal would suffice, and not leave anyone angry.


Yes, I'm pretty sure. Think Memebox also thinks that too since they asked me to close the dispute &gt;.&lt; I replied to them and told them about the shipping charge and asked for points instead of money back. Hopefully they will reply! I also said that I'm closing the dispute as soon as we have a solution. Don't think that sounded rude?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 8, 2014)

@ luxxyluxx It's not your fault they sent you wrong box!! They can't demand you send it back for that..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

Given the extreme situation with the Waxing box, I have to ask: has anyone ever seen unboxing photos, determined that a box is absolutely not in any way what was advertised (I think Waxing is the clear example here), and refused delivery of the box (had it marked "return to sender" before accepting it/signing for it) so that it would be sent back to Korea at no charge to them? I think this can only be done if you don't open the box and never receive it from delivery staff, but I'm not sure. At that point, with the box shipped back at no charge to you, I wonder if you could request a refund from Memebox upon its arrival.

I know this does zero good to anyone dealing with the Waxing nightmare now, but I'm wondering about this in the future.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thank you for reply! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, the waxing box contained 0 waxing products, and by law in europe thats illegal (false advertising) so I know paypal will agree with me. I didnt even ask for full refund, but half. I don't feel like closing the dispute either.. Feel like I want the safety when they just replied to the dispute when trying to email them for a month without a reply.. But I'm not interested in paying 30$ to get [email protected] back. That's pointless..


Tell them if they want the box back they can send a courier service to pick it up. And pay for it. Along with your refund of course. Otherwise you would like compensation for a mis-represented box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Wow, guys.. Got reply to my paypal dispute. Memebox said if I closed the dispute they would help and they had already emailed me. On the email they offered refund if I sent it back. Sending it back is 30$ atleast in postage (eu prices are crazy)..
> 
> What should I reply?


Tell them they need to send you a pre-paid DHL label so you can send it back.


----------



## eliu8108 (Aug 8, 2014)

Tracking says my Vitamin Box+ Berry Cleanser were delivered!! Can't wait to go home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

Superbox #43 F/W Colors spoiler


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 8, 2014)

I think Memebox is confused with the dates. Per email this morning: Here's a better way to beautiful! VIPs get up to $9 off on our newest arrivals until Friday, August 15th 12PM! 

Even on their FB acct : Up to 75% off sales on 10 of our newest brands!

Sales end tomorrow, August 15th 12PM!

The sales have ended. Or, am I understanding this incorrectly.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 8, 2014)

They get confused a lot, I think.

It looks like they changed the description of Mini #3 so you don't get free shipping anymore.  That's a bummer.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Superbox #43 F/W Colors spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use this product, but I don't see how it's berry, violet or hemlock green?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Nope, doesn't sound rude to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sounds perfectly reasonable. Also- Biancardi made a good point- why couldn't they send a prepaid label? Either way, there's no need to pay out the butt for shipping- that's just silly for both you and memebox, imo.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I would use this product, but I don't see how it's berry, violet or hemlock green?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I feel the same. Hoping they stick to those colors for the rest of the box.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I feel the same. Hoping they stick to those colors for the rest of the box.


If it is number 7 shown in this picture, that does appear to be more of a berry color: http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/114/632/109/109632114_013.jpg


----------



## flushblush (Aug 8, 2014)

Just got my very first phone call from DHL; the driver was like, "Where is your street?!" I'm terrible at giving directions; hopefully he finds it! Oh, also, for some reason the package arrived at the DHL facility in the next city over, instead of my city - poor guy, he probably had a crazy drive. :blink:


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmm, aren't all the Ready to Ship boxes supposed to be $6.99 for Express shipping upgrade? I wanted to get Bubble Pop with Express but that doesn't seem to be an option. I wonder if it's because it's randomly back in stock and hasn't been there the whole time...


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yes, I'm pretty sure. Think Memebox also thinks that too since they asked me to close the dispute &gt;.&lt; I replied to them and told them about the shipping charge and asked for points instead of money back. Hopefully they will reply! I also said that I'm closing the dispute as soon as we have a solution. Don't think that sounded rude?


Definitely don't close the dispute until you have either your money back or points. Not just the promise they will give them to you, but once you actually see the credit. If you close the dispute and they don't fulfill their end of the agreement you'll be out of luck.


----------



## Fae (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope that the blush also looks berry coloured when applied to the cheeks! Hoping for good pigmentation &amp; blendability! ^o^


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I would use this product, but I don't see how it's berry, violet or hemlock green?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


maybe it is called a berry like name?  or turns your cheeks green?

it is a lovely shade - I hope that is what we get


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If it is number 7 shown in this picture, that does appear to be more of a berry color: http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/114/632/109/109632114_013.jpg


yes, that is berry!! YEAH!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Definitely don't close the dispute until you have either your money back or points. Not just the promise they will give them to you, but once you actually see the credit. If you close the dispute and they don't fulfill their end of the agreement you'll be out of luck.


I second this, for any Paypal dispute in general.  I'm assuming that all these messages are now through the Paypal dispute system?  Note in the messages there that you'll close the dispute when the money or points are actually in your account...just in case Paypal ends up arbitrating the dispute, or if you need to go further back to a credit card company (should you have paid through Paypal with a card).  It's not rude to do this, a paper trail is good for both parties where everyone is clear on what the resolution should be.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 8, 2014)

My Memeshop haul! Only a spoiler cut can contain the hugeness!



Spoiler






I laughed so hard at "infant mask" for anti wrinkles! (Top right)


Will probably take more photos of the Y.E.T. masks later this weekend if people are interested, since the pic in the shop is so small. They are hilarious and adorable.

Also, the rose cleansing oil has real rose petals? Whaaaaat


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

Question for those who got their global 13 boxes - I got the CC in the snail version - did anyone else get that?  It looks half empty to me, but I am sure that is just the way the tube is..I weighed it to make sure and the weight seems right (adjusting for that heavy duty plastic tube!! See how it looks "flat" at the top?  Is that normal?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Question for those who got their global 13 boxes - I got the CC in the snail version - did anyone else get that? It looks half empty to me, but I am sure that is just the way the tube is..I weighed it to make sure and the weight seems right (adjusting for that heavy duty plastic tube!! See how it looks "flat" at the top? Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is common with a lot of skincare brands. Can't say with mine though as I got the other one


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

@@Jane George thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 8, 2014)

Np. I get it more in my birchbox but it can be very common with serums from a lot of brands as well as other products.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> My Memeshop haul! Only a spoiler cut can contain the hugeness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what you think of the rose cleansing oil! I'm almost out of my NUXE rose water, and I'm looking for some other rose cleansing goodie.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Question for those who got their global 13 boxes - I got the CC in the snail version - did anyone else get that?  It looks half empty to me, but I am sure that is just the way the tube is..I weighed it to make sure and the weight seems right (adjusting for that heavy duty plastic tube!! See how it looks "flat" at the top?  Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks used, or half full.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

Might just be a very large tube for the amount of product--the amount listed on the product is smaller than some travel sized products I have at home.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 8, 2014)

OH MY GOD, I really wanted the OMG or Gangnam or K Style boxes and I missed the restock. Was on a three hour drive to the other side of my state when they were restocked! Sad face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Loveheart Wcare Smart finger*
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/today-s-sales-87/loveheart-wcare-smart-finger#.U-PjRvl_vzE
> 
> ...


There's a trick to apply you're creams , use your knuckles to massage the product into your skin faster, in a circular motion, you will waste less product, and it will be absorbed quicker!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Looks used, or half full.


yeah, but the weight is 54 grams (without the cap).  The product is supposed to be 40 mL which is 40 grams.

So, if the weight was 40 or under, then I would think that.  I am curious if others got this CC cream configuration and how it looks to them


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, but the weight is 54 grams (without the cap).  The product is supposed to be 40 mL which is 40 grams.
> 
> So, if the weight was 40 or under, then I would think that.  I am curious if others got this CC cream configuration and how it looks to them


Yea, if I ever get my bloody box &gt;.&gt; lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, if I ever get my bloody box &gt;.&gt; lol


yeah...that too!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 8, 2014)

@@biancardi You could decant into another container and weigh minus the container.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What is so ironic is that I got a bunch of samples from A-True after memebox didn't stock that one for a while.
> 
> I do know that A-True is going to be sold in their memeshop (they told me that) and I bet we will see their products in the Tea Box.
> 
> the facial masks are amazing!


OMG really that amazing news both!!!  I've been loveing the minibox 3# samples and the ones that they gave me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to try the mask tomorrow!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 8, 2014)

*Memeoverload!*

_Some were express,normal and delayed and somehow I keep receiving them all in one week._

The day before yesterday *3* Memeboxes 

Yesterday *3* Memeboxes 

Today *3* Memeboxes 

Tomorrow *5* Memeboxes (probably)

I'm turning crazy!  :w00t:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Question for those who got their global 13 boxes - I got the CC in the snail version - did anyone else get that?  It looks half empty to me, but I am sure that is just the way the tube is..I weighed it to make sure and the weight seems right (adjusting for that heavy duty plastic tube!! See how it looks "flat" at the top?  Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also received the snail but mine isn't flat. It's either full OR full of air. I held it up to light but I can't see through it. It's heavy but I don't have a scale. I really don't want to open it.
BTW, Footcare arrived today so I will have my husband send out your package on Monday and should receive probably by Tuesday.

On another note, have you tried the Peeling Balm? Is this the kind of stuff you need to wear socks after using?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> My Memeshop haul! Only a spoiler cut can contain the hugeness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a similar haul today!



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@biancardi You could decant into another container and weigh minus the container.


I thought about that, but then I would have to use it up right away and I am still working on the Hanhui CC cream


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, but the weight is 54 grams (without the cap).  The product is supposed to be 40 mL which is 40 grams.
> 
> So, if the weight was 40 or under, then I would think that.  I am curious if others got this CC cream configuration and how it looks to them


I just looked at mine, and the front is fine, but the back is caved in some – but not as extremely as yours.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I also received the snail but mine isn't flat. It's either full OR full of air. I held it up to light but I can't see through it. It's heavy but I don't have a scale. I really don't want to open it.
> 
> BTW, Footcare arrived today so I will have my husband send out your package on Monday and should receive probably by Tuesday.
> 
> On another note, have you tried the Peeling Balm? Is this the kind of stuff you need to wear socks after using?


I will email memebox, I guess and ask them if this is normal. 

thank you!!  I should have the at home tomorrow or monday, so that will be shipped off next week - probably tuesday.

Yes, I tried the peeling balm.  I actually used it in the shower with the sugar remover buffer thing.   I know weird - huh?  But I feel that really helped in the shower.  I haven't done an overnight treatment with it - it is rich, so I probably will wear it with socks.  It is not a peeling mask, but I guess it helps with the turnover of dead skin cells on your callouses.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I got a similar haul today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Holy Crap! That is some haul.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 8, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I got a similar haul today!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ha great choice of those spray essences!! (I also have soo much of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very addictive!) also did you get the front masks also on memebox or somewhere else, they look so cute!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

I got the F2 box you sent @@MemeJunkie

What an awesome box!!!!!

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuu

Check your pm.

Btw, how long have you been getting Memeboxes? Pretty recent right?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously, this is why I love Korean cosmetics--I want the OMG factor. Plus, _that spoiler _OMGGGG!!!!!! I want to give the OMG spoiler item to everyone I know because it's crazy cool!


Totally. It would make a great little stocking stuffer this holiday. Everyone on my list is getting Korean skincare and beauty products whether they like it or not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2014)

Has anyone tried a Syn-ake mask yet?

Or any Syn-ake products?

I just got some masks from Dewytree and would love to hear thoughts on how it worked etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Ha great choice of those spray essences!! (I also have soo much of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very addictive!) also did you get the front masks also on memebox or somewhere else, they look so cute!!


I love those spray essences! I actually use them as a toner after I wash my face. I was sad because I was running out of the one I got in a Memebox, so I was so happy they were on sale for $6. The masks in the front are also from Memebox: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks/don-t-worry-mask-sheet-set


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 8, 2014)

I had the green tea cleansing oil and spray essences and some Benton in my cart when they were on sale, but decided to wait. How often does Memebox do sales like that?

Edit: I see that some of the things I wanted are still on sale now, but it was definitely a bigger discount a few days ago. Like the Recipe By Nature was $18 or less, and now it's $29.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I got the F2 box you sent @@MemeJunkie
> 
> What an awesome box!!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I know, it's a great box. I'm still bitter. Haha

I've been getting beauty boxes for some time but Memebox only since June. About a dozen or so boxes now.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 8, 2014)

The Recipe by Nature Spray essences used to be $14 regular price.  I'm grumpy they jacked them up like they did.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The Recipe by Nature Spray essences used to be $14 regular price.  I'm grumpy they jacked them up like they did.


They used to be $11 (bought my first on March 31)


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> On another note, have you tried the Peeling Balm? Is this the kind of stuff you need to wear socks after using?


I've used it overnight for the last couple of nights and wore socks just to stop the cream from rubbing off on my sheets. Honestly, I haven't noticed any sort of softening or peeling at all. Maybe it takes longer to work, but my Julep foot cream seems to soften more.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've used it overnight for the last couple of nights and wore socks just to stop the cream from rubbing off on my sheets. Honestly, I haven't noticed any sort of softening or peeling at all. Maybe it takes longer to work, but my Julep foot cream seems to soften more.


I fear it is because we aren't elves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do use mine in the shower.  I put in on my feet, then take a shower and my last step is to take my sugar remover buffer and then buff away at my heels and big toe (where the calluses are).

My feet are softer - I also use the lotion right afterwards


----------



## biancardi (Aug 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If it is number 7 shown in this picture, that does appear to be more of a berry color: http://i01.i.aliimg.com/img/pb/114/632/109/109632114_013.jpg


I found a swatch



Spoiler












from http://store.ponparemall.com/acueb/goods/wlbf/


----------



## blinded (Aug 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I fear it is because we aren't elves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do use mine in the shower.  I put in on my feet, then take a shower and my last step is to take my sugar remover buffer and then buff away at my heels and big toe (where the calluses are).
> 
> My feet are softer - I also use the lotion right afterwards


I'm going to try using it that way tomorrow. The elves line on the package made me laugh when I saw it. I pictured the Keebler elves rubbing foot cream on.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 8, 2014)

I would buy a restock of that box if they included an elf to rub my feet!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do use mine in the shower.  I put in on my feet, then take a shower and my last step is to take my sugar remover buffer and then buff away at my heels and big toe (where the calluses are).
> 
> My feet are softer - I also use the lotion right afterwards


I think I need to try it your way. I put it on my feet tonight and it didn't do anything. My dry as a bone feet absorbed every bit of the balm but it didn't leave them feeling any different.

Onto something other than feet -- can you remind me what you're allergic to again and what you DON'T like? Thanks lady! Box is packed and ready to go but I want to add some extras. I decided to go through all my Memeboxes and other subscriptions tonight and try to get organized instead of making that cake for 50 people I need for tomorrow afternoon. I'm screwed!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

Question for you all who received Bubble Pop already -- I just watched the unboxing, kind of on the fence, and receiving the snail cream in a trade. Did you love all the items? Would you order another or not really worth the cost?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Question for you all who received Bubble Pop already -- I just watched the unboxing, kind of on the fence, and receiving the snail cream in a trade. Did you love all the items? Would you order another or not really worth the cost?


I personally really loved the box, especially the melting bubbly cleanser and the whitening ice pack or something like that. I'm out of town and too lazy to look for real names.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was thinking of ordering another box...


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 9, 2014)

maii said:


> Did anyone try and email memebox re detox box? No body products as per the description - just wondering if anyone thought it worth the attempt.


I did - no answer so far...


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm super torn between Honey 2 and Pinkaholic. I do love pink stuff, except nail polish (which I'm sure it'll have) and that stuff would be easy to give away as gifts and such. But you guys rave about the Honey 1 box, so I don't want to miss out on 2. I do also have Cute Box 1 coming eventually...suggestions?!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm super torn between Honey 2 and Pinkaholic. I do love pink stuff, except nail polish (which I'm sure it'll have) and that stuff would be easy to give away as gifts and such. But you guys rave about the Honey 1 box, so I don't want to miss out on 2. I do also have Cute Box 1 coming eventually...suggestions?!


Hard one!! If you have to chose between either or, I would go with the Honey box #2, because you can always get /find pink, cute things online, and with the honey box, there might not be items easy to find online from that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@ceredonia


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hard one!! If you have to chose between either or, I would go with the Honey box #2, because you can always get /find pink, cute things online, and with the honey box, there might not be items easy to find online from that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@ceredonia


That's a good point! I was leaning towards Pinkaholic but you're right, there's boatloads of pink crap online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm super torn between Honey 2 and Pinkaholic. I do love pink stuff, except nail polish (which I'm sure it'll have) and that stuff would be easy to give away as gifts and such. But you guys rave about the Honey 1 box, so I don't want to miss out on 2. I do also have Cute Box 1 coming eventually...suggestions?!


The honey box might also be more useful in terms of actual product, as well.  Yes, its fun to get pink cute things but if they just sit in a drawer somewhere looking cute....


----------



## avarier (Aug 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm super torn between Honey 2 and Pinkaholic. I do love pink stuff, except nail polish (which I'm sure it'll have) and that stuff would be easy to give away as gifts and such. But you guys rave about the Honey 1 box, so I don't want to miss out on 2. I do also have Cute Box 1 coming eventually...suggestions?!


I'm pretty sure pinkaholic is going to be cosmetics. Honey is definitely skincare. Depends on which you want.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Looks used, or half full.


Mine is like that too. I think it is be ause the tube has a pump so it sucked out all the air.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Aug 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your father. If you haven't done so already, you might try emailing them and telling them exactly what you told us. Cancelling the entire order definitely wasn't right - I hope they make it up to you.





flushblush said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your father. If you haven't done so already, you might try emailing them and telling them exactly what you told us. Cancelling the entire order definitely wasn't right - I hope they make it up to you.


They haven't responded and doubt they will. They know they screwed up. I have bought boxes from them since the very beginning and I cant even begin to list the problems I have had with them. I have had at least 5 boxes that have had items missing or damaged. They have sent me a couple of replacements or gave me points for only a couple of items. I finally gave up contacting them because half of the time it takes at least 2 or 3 emails to them before I hear from them. What they did was not right at all. Their customer service stinks but they have so many people buying boxes that they dont ned or bother to make their customer service better. Thank you all for your condolences. My father was such a great man and I miss him terribly.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 9, 2014)

Got a reply actually. I asked for half back in points, and they gave me 5 points. Thats not half of 30..Should I just accept it? Im sooo tired by now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Aug 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I did - no answer so far...


Let me know if they do answer! I will have a go at emailing them as well.


----------



## maii (Aug 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got a reply actually. I asked for half back in points, and they gave me 5 points. Thats not half of 30..Should I just accept it? Im sooo tired by now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No! Don't give up. That's what they want.

Dispute it with PayPal and get all your money back.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie pm'd you!!


----------



## Fae (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a question, maybe someone could help me with it!

I am allergic against mold (fungi). Are there some products I should avoid? ^^

Thank you in advance!


----------



## yunii (Aug 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm super torn between Honey 2 and Pinkaholic. I do love pink stuff, except nail polish (which I'm sure it'll have) and that stuff would be easy to give away as gifts and such. But you guys rave about the Honey 1 box, so I don't want to miss out on 2. I do also have Cute Box 1 coming eventually...suggestions?!


Just buy both. If you end up not liking an item, you can always gift it away for Christmas. Is it wrong that I am already thinking about Christmas?


----------



## yunii (Aug 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> I have a question, maybe someone could help me with it!
> 
> I am allergic against mold (fungi). Are there some products I should avoid? ^^
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You should stay away from fermented cosmetic.


----------



## Fae (Aug 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> You should stay away from fermented cosmetic.


Thank you! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Aug 9, 2014)

And galactomyces


----------



## Fae (Aug 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> And galactomyces


Thank you!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 9, 2014)

maii said:


> Let me know if they do answer! I will have a go at emailing them as well.


Sure, wrote them again today, but I don't expect them to answer before Monday.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> I have a question, maybe someone could help me with it!
> 
> I am allergic against mold (fungi). Are there some products I should avoid? ^^
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I have the same allergy so I usually post here if I discover another new product I can't use. It stinks because I've come across quite a few products now that have some sort of mold/fungi but it helps if you're aware of the strains you're most sensitive to, at least you can try and determine first if you're going to have a bad reaction. 
On a brighter note, there are tons of other great products without fungi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

Since were always talking about masks I figured I would post this here. I was never fan until Memebox so I'm just getting started and a bit bewildered by the vast variety to choose from. So the other day I was reading our very own @@MissJexie 's blog and stumbled upon her review of Beauteque. So of course I ordered immediately, a junkie doesn't need much of a push, and here is what I received just three days later.

I love that you can customize your bag to suit your specific needs and that you get to try a variety of products for just $20. MissJexie also has a promo code on her Blog to help you save a couple dollars.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Since were always talking about masks I figured I would post this here. I was never fan until Memebox so I'm just getting started and a bit bewildered by the vast variety to choose from. So the other day I was reading our very own @@MissJexie 's blog and stumbled upon her review of Beauteque. So of course I ordered immediately, a junkie doesn't need much of a push, and here is what I received just three days later.
> 
> I love that you can customize your bag to suit your specific needs and that you get to try a variety of products for just $20. MissJexie also has a promo code on her Blog to help you save a couple dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm so glad you're liking it! I already used up most of mine on a mask-wearing spree! LOL

I cannot resist masks, the second the Mask #5 box came out it was in my cart and I was frantically checking out at lightning speed, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Those Holika Holika feet/hand masks are lovely! I'm not a huge fan of the foot peeling masks because the last time I used one my feet were sloughing off dead skin for weeks and it was not a pretty sight. The softening masks are much more my speed because they make my feet feel amazing and it lasts for weeks!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Since were always talking about masks I figured I would post this here. I was never fan until Memebox so I'm just getting started and a bit bewildered by the vast variety to choose from. So the other day I was reading our very own @@MissJexie 's blog and stumbled upon her review of Beauteque. So of course I ordered immediately, a junkie doesn't need much of a push, and here is what I received just three days later.
> 
> I love that you can customize your bag to suit your specific needs and that you get to try a variety of products for just $20. MissJexie also has a promo code on her Blog to help you save a couple dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

There's the Korean/Asian beauty talk thread.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> Just buy both. If you end up not liking an item, you can always gift it away for Christmas. Is it wrong that I am already thinking about Christmas?


Haha, I caved and bought both. OH WELL. Sorry, credit card! You'll be paid off someday, I promise...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried out the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets from Mask #4? I am TOTALLY loving them! One of my favorite products I've received from Memebox in a while!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Has anyone tried out the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets from Mask #4? I am TOTALLY loving them! One of my favorite products I've received from Memebox in a while!


those were the first ones I tried and they were a featured item in my favorite July items!!  I love them!!  I need to find out where I can purchase them.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got a reply actually. I asked for half back in points, and they gave me 5 points. Thats not half of 30..Should I just accept it? Im sooo tired by now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No way!!  Keep the Paypal dispute going, get your money back!  You've spent so much with Memebox, it's really horrible of them not just refund you!  And don't send the box back unless they pay for it.  You shouldn't have to pay any money.  You should get a full refund in $$ or points, whichever you prefer.  I don't know how much you paid for it or if you used points but I also think you should get any shipping charges back, too.  

I know it's mentally exhausting, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It's hard.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

my smile care box came today and no issues with the lip butter &amp; scrub, but I have the same issue lorna has with the lip balm (fugly citron color,however).  I have black specks in mine.  I have emailed them with photos.

sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my smile care box came today and no issues with the lip butter &amp; scrub, but I have the same issue lorna has with the lip balm (fugly citron color,however).  I have black specks in mine.  I have emailed them with photos.
> 
> sigh.


black and white ones in mine.... yuck


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 9, 2014)

so glad its not just mine then, the black appeared over night so this is not the shea butter ,i already knew about that happening. this is actually black mould spores . i emailed another photo the show them the difference over 24 hours.hope you hear back, i got points for my lip scrub set damage, I'm trying to add some oil to the scrub to soften so i can use it. as its solid had at present. the lip balm is no more, awaiting my points to go onto my account.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 9, 2014)

Two emails per day about my missing baby powder box and nothing from them, not a peep. It is well over 45 days, I paid on May 15, so Paypal told me to "take it up with the seller" and closed the dispute. So I'm supposed to tell myself I only ordered two boxes in the bundle and not the free third one, right?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't want points - I want a lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not amazingly bothered by putting to one side atm as I have a lot lot lot of lip balms but I refuse to use it looking like that.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Since were always talking about masks I figured I would post this here. I was never fan until Memebox so I'm just getting started and a bit bewildered by the vast variety to choose from. So the other day I was reading our very own @@MissJexie 's blog and stumbled upon her review of Beauteque. So of course I ordered immediately, a junkie doesn't need much of a push, and here is what I received just three days later.
> 
> I love that you can customize your bag to suit your specific needs and that you get to try a variety of products for just $20. MissJexie also has a promo code on her Blog to help you save a couple dollars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Fun! Such a happy bag! Curious as to how you like the SkinFood mask.


----------



## maii (Aug 9, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> Two emails per day about my missing baby powder box and nothing from them, not a peep. It is well over 45 days, I paid on May 15, so Paypal told me to "take it up with the seller" and closed the dispute. So I'm supposed to tell myself I only ordered two boxes in the bundle and not the free third one, right?


Have you tried taking it up directly with your bank? They can get the money back from PayPal.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> those were the first ones I tried and they were a featured item in my favorite July items!!  I love them!!  I need to find out where I can purchase them.


I actually just saw them on WishTrend.com -- you can buy a single jar (20) sheets for $28.90 or there is a morning/night 3-pack for $51.43. Shipping is also free on their site once you hit $69.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Fun! Such a happy bag! Curious as to how you like the SkinFood mask.


Is that the one you like?If it kills me I'm going to sit down with a glass of wine, a nice moisturizing face mask and relax. It's been an exhausting week.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually just saw them on WishTrend.com -- you can buy a single jar (20) sheets for $28.90 or there is a morning/night 3-pack for $51.43. Shipping is also free on their site once you hit $69.


oh thank you!!  that is great!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually just saw them on WishTrend.com -- you can buy a single jar (20) sheets for $28.90 or there is a morning/night 3-pack for $51.43. Shipping is also free on their site once you hit $69.


Ooh, I love Wishtrend! I didn't know they sold those jars, or I would have bought some. I just placed a small haul order several days ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

and if you register, like I did just now, you get some promo codes, one which is free shipping for $50.00+

yeah!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2014)

So of course I just spent the last 30 minutes getting completely consumed by the WishTrend site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And since I cancelled my plans for the evening, I am sure it won't be my only visit for the night.

@@MemeJunkie I haven't tried the SkinFood mask. Or anything SkinFood for the matter. But I've heard good things.

Enjoy your glass(es) of wine!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and if you register, like I did just now, you get some promo codes, one which is free shipping for $50.00+
> 
> yeah!!


Finally placed my order after much deliberation. Thanks for mentioning the above, I had registered earlier but never checked my email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 9, 2014)

My prediction- the Zombie pack will be in the OMG box, because it is all over the Korean memebox website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Finally placed my order after much deliberation. Thanks for mentioning the above, I had registered earlier but never checked my email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What did you buy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What did you buy?


I bought a few different types of masks to try, an asparagus cleanser and a had to buy this cute little whitening cream. I like anything with milk.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I bought a few different types of masks to try, an asparagus cleanser and a had to buy this cute little whitening cream. I like anything with milk.


I've been eyeing that cream for a while! Let us know how you like it when you get a chance to play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I bought a few different types of masks to try, an asparagus cleanser and a had to buy this cute little whitening cream. I like anything with milk


That looks ridiculously cute and interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The asparagus cleanser seems really nice too. It's going to be a happy day when your mail arrives.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 10, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That looks ridiculously cute and interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The asparagus cleanser seems really nice too. It's going to be a happy day when your mail arrives.


I've been wanting the asparagus cleanser from the Memeshop but never ordered it. It probably smells so funky, I have no idea why it interests me so much. lol And if the cream isn't any good for the face at least the packaging is cute and I've got plenty of dryness everywhere else to smear it all over. Finally off to pour that glass of wine...


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 10, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I've been eyeing that cream for a while! Let us know how you like it when you get a chance to play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! It's so cute!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so glad its not just mine then, the black appeared over night so this is not the shea butter ,i already knew about that happening. this is actually black mould spores . i emailed another photo the show them the difference over 24 hours.hope you hear back, i got points for my lip scrub set damage, I'm trying to add some oil to the scrub to soften so i can use it. as its solid had at present. the lip balm is no more, awaiting my points to go onto my account.


I wrote them too about mine - my scrub leaked a bit in the paper box and my lip balm also has those bubbles. No black or white dots and no changes in it, though so it can be moist shea butter in my case. I'm not sure if I should use it though so I sent them pics too. Hope they'll reply with some points...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I wrote them too about mine - my scrub leaked a bit in the paper box and my lip balm also has those bubbles. No black or white dots and no changes in it, though so it can be moist shea butter in my case. I'm not sure if I should use it though so I sent them pics too. Hope they'll reply with some points...


I got nothing for the lip balm as they stated the company said it is done to use . Not heard back since sending more pics with black dots though being the weekend, my points for the sugar scrub are not on account yet either. Hope you hear back soon .


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I bought a few different types of masks to try, an asparagus cleanser and a had to buy this cute little whitening cream. I like anything with milk.


I bought this cream from wishtrend last year I loved it . Quite rich but light texture I loved for autumn . Now I remember where it was from I will order some more. I like the étude house and tony moly milk line too.


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 10, 2014)

maii said:


> Have you tried taking it up directly with your bank? They can get the money back from PayPal.


Agreed, try the bank or the credit card company, whichever one is the actual source.  I think both will have dispute periods that are longer than 45 days, especially since these were pre-orders and the shipping dates are much later. 

The problem with Paypal is that they won't cover beyond 45 days regardless of a pre-order or not.  If you want protection you HAVE to open a dispute before the 45 days are up, even if the noted ship date might not be for another 2-3 weeks...I've heard of people doing this in a "just in case" measure before on ebay.  The nature of Memebox is that some, if not most boxes, have ridiculously delayed ship dates per Paypal pre-selling polices, which is shipping within 20 days of purchase.

It's not fair you don't get protection because of Paypal's policies and Memebox's business structure working against each other, but there isn't much recourse from Paypal because of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 10, 2014)

thedreamer said:


> Agreed, try the bank or the credit card company, whichever one is the actual source.  I think both will have dispute periods that are longer than 45 days, especially since these were pre-orders and the shipping dates are much later.
> 
> The problem with Paypal is that they won't cover beyond 45 days regardless of a pre-order or not.  If you want protection you HAVE to open a dispute before the 45 days are up, even if the noted ship date might not be for another 2-3 weeks...I've heard of people doing this in a "just in case" measure before on ebay.  The nature of Memebox is that some, if not most boxes, have ridiculously delayed ship dates per Paypal pre-selling polices, which is shipping within 20 days of purchase.
> 
> It's not fair you don't get protection because of Paypal's policies and Memebox's business structure working against each other, but there isn't much recourse from Paypal because of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's why I don't use paypal, I always use a CC or Visa Debit.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 10, 2014)

My At Home box apparently doesn't want to be at my home... I'm in Tucson, and this is what the tracking currently looks like:



I've managed to not look at spoilers online, but I'm getting impatient, lol. Has anyone else had a box bounce out of their cities multiple times like this?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> My At Home box apparently doesn't want to be at my home... I'm in Tucson, and this is what the tracking currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there done that, sorry it's happening to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Mine righted itself after the first bounce back but if it doesn't this time call usps and see if they can sort it out.

Btw, every time it has happened to me...it was a Saturday when they sent it back out of town.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 10, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Been there done that, sorry it's happening to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Mine righted itself after the first bounce back but if it doesn't this time call usps and see if they can sort it out.


If it updates as being in Phoenix again or any other city, I'm going to give them a call.

It's mostly aggravating because I don't know when to expect it... when my Cacao box was shipping, the tracking was never updated to "Out for Delivery," so when the package was misdelivered, I didn't realize it until about 15 minutes after the postman had left. I'm paranoid about losing another box now!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> My At Home box apparently doesn't want to be at my home... I'm in Tucson, and this is what the tracking currently looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, that has happened to me. It is the sorting station - it is all computerized.  It doesn't take much to make it go nutty.  According to Jim at my post office, he told me that once an item does this type of route 3 times, it will be noticed and a person should grab it off the belt and review the address and send it off to where it needs to go.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, I have been away for abit. Came back to see lots of issues going on.

But yay its past page 600! Our memebox escapades have their ups and downs but I do see many exciting things coming our way.

Hopefully the disputes get sorted they way they should. Back to memebusiness! *opens piles of boxes*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 10, 2014)

I just received a DHL message about my OMG + K-Style delivery tomorrow. WAAAH! I may have an assistant post photos if I'm stuck in meetings all day--this is THE set I've been waiting for! *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧


----------



## veritazy (Aug 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just received a DHL message about my OMG + K-Style delivery tomorrow. WAAAH! I may have an assistant post photos if I'm stuck in meetings all day--this is THE set I've been waiting for! *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧


lol this is so pretty -&gt; *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧

on another note, yay for more unboxings!! I love all unboxings regardless~


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just received a DHL message about my OMG + K-Style delivery tomorrow. WAAAH! I may have an assistant post photos if I'm stuck in meetings all day--this is THE set I've been waiting for! *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧


My set should get here, too! IT'S SO EXCITING! (I can't help but scream... lol)

I'm even going to go spoiler free for these boxes. It's so hard. Last week I looked up cooling care spoilers just an hour before the DHL man showed up... He probably thinks I'm insane, because memebox now puts their logo on the outer cardboard box, with some cheesy phrase about hot beauty, or something similar. xD


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just received a DHL message about my OMG + K-Style delivery tomorrow. WAAAH! I may have an assistant post photos if I'm stuck in meetings all day--this is THE set I've been waiting for! *✲ﾟ*｡✧٩(･ิᴗ･ิ๑)۶*✲ﾟ*｡✧


I should be getting mine tomorrow too!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

don't forget us unwashed masses that are getting their OMG box standard mail - please post pics!!  Plus the cards!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> don't forget us unwashed masses that are getting their OMG box standard mail - please post pics!!  Plus the cards!


I do solemnly swear to post pics of products and info card if I get my greedy little hands on my box first. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 10, 2014)

I really hope DHL delivers on mondays in the netherlands!! because our basic package mail man doesn't 

Can't wait for my 4 box valueset!! k-style &amp; omg and more!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coco la bouche (Aug 10, 2014)

First of all, please let me know if I am posting this question in the wrong topic - I am new and not sure this is the right place.....

I have noticed many of you LOVE Korean masks.  Do you have dry skin?  Do you receive a lasting effect from the mask (whichever one it may be)?  Or is it more of a pampering ritual?   I have oily skin and am trying to think of a reason I might benefit from a mask.  I don't have blemishes or noticeably clogged pores -- just oily skin.  Please let me know if anyone has a suggestion for a mask benefiting my type of skin --I'd like to see what the fuss is about!  Thanks.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

@@coco la bouche  I have oily skin and they make masks for us oily skinned gals!!  There are so many types out there, that I research what products would be good for my skin and look for those ingredients.   

Just because we have oily skin doesn't mean we don't get dehydrated skin.   We need moisture too!

I like the tea tree ones, tomato, strawberry, mint (because I love all things refreshing and cool on my skin!), cucumber, honey for a good moisturizing treat, the list goes on!  I stay away from masks that are designed for dry or mature skin.  Even though I am probably older than most of you here, my skin is very oily and typically when you see the term mature skin, it means dryer skin.  Which I do not have.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

coco la bouche said:


> First of all, please let me know if I am posting this question in the wrong topic - I am new and not sure this is the right place.....
> 
> I have noticed many of you LOVE Korean masks.  Do you have dry skin?  Do you receive a lasting effect from the mask (whichever one it may be)?  Or is it more of a pampering ritual?   I have oily skin and am trying to think of a reason I might benefit from a mask.  I don't have blemishes or noticeably clogged pores -- just oily skin.  Please let me know if anyone has a suggestion for a mask benefiting my type of skin --I'd like to see what the fuss is about!  Thanks.


I have combo skin and since it's summer, my face is an oil slick! There are masks for tightening pores, for oil control- you name it! There are a LOT of "moisturizing" masks, but I don't use those nearly as often. Even oily skin needs to be moisturized, though! I usually use my oil cleanser to take off my makeup and then my foaming cleanser and then I let my skin sit for a bit. If it feels tight, I use a moisturizing mask of some sort. If it doesn't, I use a brightening mask or a pore tightening/ oil-control type of mask. Trust me- there are masks for everyone and they are totally worth it! The effects do last, but only for a day or so in my experience. So I use them before bed if they're a pampering mask, and i f they're a brightening, pore control type of mask, I use one in the AM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 10, 2014)

coco la bouche said:


> Please let me know if anyone has a suggestion for a mask benefiting my type of skin --I'd like to see what the fuss is about!


I recommend LJH Tea Tree sheet masks (often found in Memeboxes) and Skylake sheet masks for oily skin. I was kind of on-the-fence about sheet masks for my oily skin for a long time and then I tried some and realized that they're really awesome for...sort of signaling to your skin that it's ok to cut down on oil production.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have combo skin and since it's summer, my face is an oil slick! There are masks for tightening pores, for oil control- you name it! There are a LOT of "moisturizing" masks, but I don't use those nearly as often. Even oily skin needs to be moisturized, though! I usually use my oil cleanser to take off my makeup and then my foaming cleanser and then I let my skin sit for a bit. If it feels tight, I use a moisturizing mask of some sort. If it doesn't, I use a brightening mask or a pore tightening/ oil-control type of mask. Trust me- there are masks for everyone and they are totally worth it! The effects do last, but only for a day or so in my experience. So I use them before bed if they're a pampering mask, and i f they're a brightening, pore control type of mask, I use one in the AM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So true, the biggest mistake that ladies with oily skin make is not using a moisturizer.

Think of a pore as a cup, when you wash your face it empties the cup of oils. Unfortunately your pores want to be full 24/7 so if you empty the cup and don't fill it with something yourself...your skin does the job for you. An oil-free moisturizer will fill your pores with moisture instead of letting your skin fill them with oil. So in fact using moisturizer can make your skin less oily over time. The key is finding a light weight, oil-free moisturizer, if you can find one with a touch of salicylic acid...even better as salicylic acid helps your skin shed dead skin cells which would typically clog your pores and cause breakouts.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 10, 2014)

coco la bouche said:


> First of all, please let me know if I am posting this question in the wrong topic - I am new and not sure this is the right place.....
> 
> I have noticed many of you LOVE Korean masks.  Do you have dry skin?  Do you receive a lasting effect from the mask (whichever one it may be)?  Or is it more of a pampering ritual?   I have oily skin and am trying to think of a reason I might benefit from a mask.  I don't have blemishes or noticeably clogged pores -- just oily skin.  Please let me know if anyone has a suggestion for a mask benefiting my type of skin --I'd like to see what the fuss is about!  Thanks.


I have dry skin but one of the reasons your skin may be oilier is because your skin is producing oil due to lack of moisture so moisturizing masks on the occasion may actually be a good thing! I find for the better masks, effects can last up to several days so I tend to use them a couple of times a week. There are also pore minimizing masks, oil control masks and other such sheet mask products that may be more suitable for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a side note, I can't be more excited to see what boxes are out this week! Hoping for some points, though...


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Ladies! I have absolutely no idea where I should post this (sigh) so I am doing it here! I was just wondering if any of the products have ever broken you out? I have not really had any issues with any of the products (so far) BUT like a dummy I tried a bunch of different things at once..Yes, I know better, but I couldn't help myself   . I ended up breaking out really bad in my mouth/chin area. One of the things incorporated (and there were some not Memebox related) into my ritual was the Wonder Serum from the Oriental Box. I SO don't want this to be the culprit so I am just wondering if anyone else had issue with this serum? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

WOOT WOOT ~ This one is for Lorna!! 

Two new boxes just popped up under the vip link

Yogurt Superbox

All About Brows Superbox

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> WOOT WOOT ~ This one is for Lorna!!
> 
> Two new boxes just popped up under the vip link
> 
> ...


Lol, the memespies are always listening.


----------



## lemonsquares (Aug 10, 2014)

Def interested in the yogurt box. I have high hopes that it will have fantastic items :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

yep, I got yogurt.  I am hoping for some nice masks and treatments with yogurt.

for a superbox, that was kinda inexpensive.  I doubt skinfood will be in there!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

SunflowerinLC said:


> Hey Ladies! I have absolutely no idea where I should post this (sigh) so I am doing it here! I was just wondering if any of the products have ever broken you out? I have not really had any issues with any of the products (so far) BUT like a dummy I tried a bunch of different things at once..Yes, I know better, but I couldn't help myself   . I ended up breaking out really bad in my mouth/chin area. One of the things incorporated (and there were some not Memebox related) into my ritual was the Wonder Serum from the Oriental Box. I SO don't want this to be the culprit so I am just wondering if anyone else had issue with this serum? Thank you in advance!!


I do know that some of our ladies here are allergic to fungi and that serum does have mushrooms in it.  Any product that has fermented ingredients could be a trigger.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yogurt cosmetics sounds like fun!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 10, 2014)

Sweet! My wallet can stay happy a bit longer.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

SunflowerinLC said:


> Hey Ladies! I have absolutely no idea where I should post this (sigh) so I am doing it here! I was just wondering if any of the products have ever broken you out? I have not really had any issues with any of the products (so far) BUT like a dummy I tried a bunch of different things at once..Yes, I know better, but I couldn't help myself   . I ended up breaking out really bad in my mouth/chin area. One of the things incorporated (and there were some not Memebox related) into my ritual was the Wonder Serum from the Oriental Box. I SO don't want this to be the culprit so I am just wondering if anyone else had issue with this serum? Thank you in advance!!


I have sensitive acne-prone skin and have used the wonder serum without any issues, but that's just me! Everyone's skin is different. Since Korean beauty products are just begging to be used with a "layering" technique, a lot of times I'm using 10 products at once. If I notice I'm breaking out and I just started using a bunch of new things, I will go back to a basic cleansing routine until the breakout is gone. Then, I will slowly incorporate the products in question back into my routine. As soon as I add a product into the routine and get acne again, I know who the culprit is! 

It takes a little work, but it definitely helps doing it that way rather than just tossing everything I used and starting from scratch. I've had very good luck with korean skincare products though. Very few of them break me out. I actually was using sheet masks every day and started breaking out, so luckily I was able to figure out that was the problem and cut it down to a few times a week and haven't had any issues since. It's a lot of trial and error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, I got yogurt.  I am hoping for some nice masks and treatments with yogurt.
> 
> for a superbox, that was kinda inexpensive.  I doubt skinfood will be in there!  lol


ooooh I am reeealllly tempted to get the yogurt box but I am so broke and cleaned out of points. $20 is such a tempting price though!! UGH decisions!


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 10, 2014)

Got the Brows box! For $19 (after a -$5 affiliate code), I can't really go wrong. That's just one less dinner out, no biggie. I'm guessing some sort of kit with cut-out shapes to fill in/tweeze around, a pair of tweezers, an eyebrow pencil+brush, and _possibly_ eyebrow wax/powder. Maybe a highlighter for under the brow line? I don't know if that's a Korean style, though. I usually only see that in Western fashion.

Regardless, I have terrible brows. Here's to hoping this helps me out. I have black hair so hopefully the pencil is a good colour fit?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Got the Brows box! For $19 (after a -$5 affiliate code), I can't really go wrong. That's just one less dinner out, no biggie. I'm guessing some sort of kit with cut-out shapes to fill in/tweeze around, a pair of tweezers, an eyebrow pencil+brush, and _possibly_ eyebrow wax/powder. Maybe a highlighter for under the brow line? I don't know if that's a Korean style, though. I usually only see that in Western fashion.
> 
> Regardless, I have terrible brows. Here's to hoping this helps me out. I have black hair so hopefully the pencil is a good colour fit?


Hey- maybe they'll have a whole kit of pencils in there so you can choose the shade that works for you! *wishful thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so tempted by both of these boxes, a value set would probably convince me to get them. Although, I do worry about getting a dark pencil colour. My brows are basically invisible they are so light and I'd look like I had marker on my face if I got a dark pencil.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm worried about getting a light colored pencil or gel for my eyebrows, I have dark eyebrows, I have to use a dark grey, anything lighter would not work lol, so I'm going to stay away from the eyebrow box.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 10, 2014)

Is it just me or is anyone else not really impressed by the VIP discounts? I mean at least it's *something* but it's not enough to make me take the plunge. Even with the oil &amp; troubles 4 + brow box. The $7 shipping just hurts.

I think it might have happened guys. I may be over memebox. Or maybe I've finally just perfected my beauty regime.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a question for you guys. I purchased 2 memeboxes on june,2 boxes on july,and 1 box on August. So will I become Vip member in August or September? Thank you


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 10, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I have a question for you guys. I purchased 2 memeboxes on june,2 boxes on july,and 1 box on August. So will I become Vip member in August or September? Thank you


You should become a VIP on September 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 10, 2014)

SunflowerinLC said:


> Hey Ladies! I have absolutely no idea where I should post this (sigh) so I am doing it here! I was just wondering if any of the products have ever broken you out? I have not really had any issues with any of the products (so far) BUT like a dummy I tried a bunch of different things at once..Yes, I know better, but I couldn't help myself   . I ended up breaking out really bad in my mouth/chin area. One of the things incorporated (and there were some not Memebox related) into my ritual was the Wonder Serum from the Oriental Box. I SO don't want this to be the culprit so I am just wondering if anyone else had issue with this serum? Thank you in advance!!


I used a Ginseng mask and broke out SO horribly!!  I now avoid anything with Ginseng in it and haven't had a repeat of that. *crosses fingers*


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 10, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else not really impressed by the VIP discounts? I mean at least it's *something* but it's not enough to make me take the plunge. Even with the oil &amp; troubles 4 + brow box. The $7 shipping just hurts.
> 
> I think it might have happen guys. I may be over memebox. Or maybe I've finally just perfected my beauty regime.


I don't really like that we have to pay $7 for each box now unless we buy a bundle, but part of me also wonders how they are making any money at all with shipping probably being more than $7 (plus the cost of all the products). The bundles still seem okay for me, especially since you get express shipping, but I wish they would offer more combinations.


----------



## yunii (Aug 10, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else not really impressed by the VIP discounts? I mean at least it's *something* but it's not enough to make me take the plunge. Even with the oil &amp; troubles 4 + brow box. The $7 shipping just hurts.
> 
> I think it might have happen guys. I may be over memebox. Or maybe I've finally just perfected my beauty regime.


I feel the same way about shipping. I really misses the old days with one shipping for entire cart and lots of free meme points.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> I feel the same way about shipping. I really misses the old days with one shipping for entire cart and lots of free meme points.


I am desperately waiting for 5 memepoints to magically appear in my account so I can pair it with a $5 coupon and feel like I got a deal on this yogurt box. 

MEMESPIES: $5 in VIP POINTS PLEASE lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

I have so many brow products that I do not use, so a brow kit would be useless for me.


----------



## coco la bouche (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks so much to those who replied to my question about oily skin and masks. I really appreciate the recommendations and advice.  I just ordered an assortment from Beauteque (including the head to toe mask set I learned about here).  Hope I'm not starting up a new addiction......


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol, if I color my brows and wax them I feel like they look good enough on their own. So no brow box for me.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 10, 2014)

Memebox is reading my brain, I think. I have a newfound obsession with eyebrows...I don't know if I can resist. xD 

It only took me filling them in once to see that they really needed it... I have really sparse brows. &gt;__&lt;


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 10, 2014)

coco la bouche said:


> Thanks so much to those who replied to my question about oily skin and masks. I really appreciate the recommendations and advice.  I just ordered an assortment from Beauteque (including the head to toe mask set I learned about here).  Hope I'm not starting up a new addiction......


You probably are, but don't be ashamed there are lots of us here who are addicted to masks and happy to be enablers of mask usage.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 10, 2014)

I received my first memeboxes last week and became instantly addicted - so many skincare ingredients I'd never heard of before!  I'm not much into makeup, but skincare is my weakness.

Heaven help me, with the yogurt box I just ordered I now have 16 boxes coming in the next few months!  Time to clean out the closets to I have a place to store some of them.  :blush:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

I am not sure why they didn't make that a value box, as they both ship out on 9/30

not cool, memebox


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 10, 2014)

julieannka said:


> I received my first memeboxes last week and became instantly addicted - so many skincare ingredients I'd never heard of before!  I'm not much into makeup, but skincare is my weakness.
> 
> Heaven help me, with the yogurt box I just ordered I now have 16 boxes coming in the next few months!  Time to clean out the closets to I have a place to store some of them.  :blush:


haha or you could be like me and keep a secret storage bin under the bed so no one will see your addiction! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 10, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I don't really like that we have to pay $7 for each box now unless we buy a bundle, but part of me also wonders how they are making any money at all with shipping probably being more than $7 (plus the cost of all the products). The bundles still seem okay for me, especially since you get express shipping, but I wish they would offer more combinations.


They are making lots of money on shipping, because large companies that ship out 24/7 get HUGE discount from there post office/delivery courier's. They  save A LOT of money, and they make a lot of money off shipping from us.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 10, 2014)

I really think yogurt box will be amazing, but I am personally going to pass on it, even though it sounds reeeally tempting. I already have way too many boxes coming throughout August and September, but I only have one face after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 10, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I really think yogurt box will be amazing, but I am personally going to pass on it, even though it sounds reeeally tempting. I already have way too many boxes coming throughout August and September, but I only have one face after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*claps* I'm doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (but Ill probably end up buying it)


----------



## julieannka (Aug 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha or you could be like me and keep a secret storage bin under the bed so no one will see your addiction! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great idea, I don't need anyone commenting about my pink tower of shame, lol.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 10, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I really think yogurt box will be amazing, but I am personally going to pass on it, even though it sounds reeeally tempting. I already have way too many boxes coming throughout August and September, but I only have one face after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Good point! I've ordered quite a few already for Aug/Sept delivery, so I should probably not buy these. I always kind of feel like I am going to miss out on something awesome when I don't buy a box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 10, 2014)

@julieannka  pink tower of shame - lol

sounds like a p0rn movie!!  haha


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 11, 2014)

@@biancardi it could also be a band name lol


----------



## avarier (Aug 11, 2014)

wouldn't it be cool if memebox let us create value sets? like pick 2-3 boxes together and pay normal value set shipping. just a thought!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> wouldn't it be cool if memebox let us create value sets? like pick 2-3 boxes together and pay normal value set shipping. just a thought!


It wouldn't work unless the shipping dates were close to each other...

memebox should just go to a sliding scale for shipping costs.  First box - 6.99.  box 2 -4 :  4.99 box 5 and up - 2.99


----------



## avarier (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It wouldn't work unless the shipping dates were close to each other...
> 
> memebox should just go to a sliding scale for shipping costs.  First box - 6.99.  box 2 -4 :  4.99 box 5 and up - 2.99


hm what is you have to agree to the last shipping date? i could have patience if it meant saving some $$


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> hm what is you have to agree to the last shipping date? i could have patience if it meant saving some $$


They probably don't want to hold onto your box for that long period of time - I can't blame them.  They want to clear it out so they can move onto the next series of boxes.

It isn't that good of a business practice for them to do that - jmo, of course.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 11, 2014)

Grabbing the yogurt box! It sounds fantastic... I love brow products, but I'm a bit iffy because everyone's brows are different colours and I don't want products I can't use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am desperately waiting for 5 memepoints to magically appear in my account so I can pair it with a $5 coupon and feel like I got a deal on this yogurt box.
> 
> MEMESPIES: $5 in VIP POINTS PLEASE lol


You may already know this but I thought I'd mention it just in case....  The $5 blogger codes?  Well, you can use a 4 digit/letter AND a 6 digit/letter one....  so you can get $5 off TWICE a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I randomly tried this today and it worked! Honey Box... come to meeeeee!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I'm guessing some sort of kit with cut-out shapes to fill in/tweeze around, a pair of tweezers, an eyebrow pencil+brush, and possibly eyebrow wax/powder.


If Memebox puts wax in an eyebrow box when there was none in the waxing memebox I will cast skylines of shade on them.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *claps* I'm doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (but Ill probably end up buying it)


You know it! I feel like I'll pass this time, but then cave and buy the restock...


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 11, 2014)

@@julieannka there is NO shame in that pretty pink tower. Hold your head high, Korean beauty lover.

I have found some seriously great products, so even though I haven't used the majority of products, I think it's money well spent. Plus....people get really excited when they open gifts with foreign looking products in them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2014)

I got both boxes.

I would safely guess that Yogurt will have some kind of mask pack.

And I have brow issues, so I couldn't pass that up.

(Btw, Missha brow pencil is absolutely amazing. And they have a ton of shades to choose from)

Now I can go to bed happy, knowing I purchased more boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You may already know this but I thought I'd mention it just in case....  The $5 blogger codes?  Well, you can use a 4 digit/letter AND a 6 digit/letter one....  so you can get $5 off TWICE a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I randomly tried this today and it worked! Honey Box... come to meeeeee!


I did not know this! Thank you! Haha. But I can't seem to find any of the 6 letter/digit codes, just the 4s...


----------



## OiiO (Aug 11, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> (Btw, Missha brow pencil is absolutely amazing. And they have a ton of shades to choose from)


It's my HG as well, love that stuff!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 11, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I did not know this! Thank you! Haha. But I can't seem to find any of the 6 letter/digit codes, just the 4s...


Look harder!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 11, 2014)

Just ordered my new yoghurt box .

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/superbox-56-yogurt#.U-hp_Nm9LCQ


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

Just bought the yougurt box for $1.99 usd  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm glad i didn't buy it just yet. Honestly i was going to pass on it but i was reading the forum and someone mentioned you can use the six digit $5 and save $5 a second time if you have already used the four digit one. Awesome~


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

I just saw spoilers for omg box in a private facebook group. I looove it! But the pic isn't mine so Im not sure I can post it. But I can list the content  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, I mentioned it a long while ago. Also might be able to use a $3 one too.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 11, 2014)

Spoiler is up in the superbox thread!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Spoiler is up in the superbox thread!


Meh


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, I got yogurt.  I am hoping for some nice masks and treatments with yogurt.
> 
> for a superbox, that was kinda inexpensive.  I doubt skinfood will be in there!  lol


I really want the yoghurt too. But yoghurt and milk could be the culprit that breaks me out. Or probably a nocebo effect. 

And I want skinfood too!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I used a Ginseng mask and broke out SO horribly!!  I now avoid anything with Ginseng in it and haven't had a repeat of that. *crosses fingers*


I thought it was the monthly cycle thing. Got like 2 on my chin the day after using the mask before bed. Someone tell me if you have used the dewy tree ginseng and got it too? TT___TT


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha or you could be like me and keep a secret storage bin under the bed so no one will see your addiction! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah I do the same. And I am paranoid about anyone coming near my box.  :blush:



julieannka said:


> Great idea, I don't need anyone commenting about my pink tower of shame, lol.


Rename it tower of happiness pls! *guilty*  :laughno:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

Got the yogurt box. Going to skip brow because I am super picky about brow products, if they are either to warm or dark I cannot use them (with platinum hair that looks crazy). If we could choose colors in boxes like this then I would buy it in an instant.

Hoping for a holika holika yogurt mask in the yogurt box*-*


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

I might leave yoghurt and see if it goes into a bundle


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Really want the yogurt box but I'm out of points and there isn't a promo code left I can use on either of my accounts. I have a third but I've only ordered a single box from it and it's in my husband's name. I've stayed away from it so far...I certainly don't need him receiving emails about my issues. lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I might leave yoghurt and see if it goes into a bundle


I'm still waiting for Moisture Surge to bundle with something I actually want. I liked when there were more Value Set options but I suppose it is saving me some money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

I am looking for bundles of three or four with a significant saving


----------



## maii (Aug 11, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Spoiler is up in the superbox thread!


Wow, OMG box is so disappointing theme wise (products are ok).

Memebox is not even making an effort to stick to the themes of their boxes nowadays.

Best just to stick to Global Editions I think :/


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 11, 2014)

maii said:


> Wow, OMG box is so disappointing theme wise (products are ok).


Yeah, my reaction was "I was expecting, like, bat droppings and a prayer circle before putting this stuff on my face, but OMG it's actually some of the less crazy stuff I'll own."


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

I looked at some of those products and thought

that should have been in the vitamin box, that should be in the earth &amp; sea box, that should have been in the bubble pop box.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I looked at some of those products and thought
> 
> that should have been in the vitamin box, that should be in the earth &amp; sea box, that should have been in the bubble pop box.


Probably leftovers from what they can't fit into those boxes? Seems a tad random. I hope they would justify why those are OMG in the infocard. I saw weirder stuff on their sister site..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I looked at some of those products and thought
> 
> that should have been in the vitamin box, that should be in the earth &amp; sea box, that should have been in the bubble pop box.


I was thinking the same. The mask reminds me of concrete mix. Haha
BTW, your package is going out today UPS Ground. You should have it tomorrow or Wednesday latest.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I was thinking the same. The mask reminds me of concrete mix. Haha
> 
> BTW, your package is going out today UPS Ground. You should have it tomorrow or Wednesday latest.


thank you!!  I plan to get yours out tomorrow as today is so hectic at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Aug 11, 2014)

I've also emailed memebox re Detox Box - the description of the box - 'Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!'

Annnd they didn't include any body products. I mean, that's not vague at all, it's a clearly erroneous description.

Hopefully get some points out of it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

maii said:


> I've also emailed memebox re Detox Box - the description of the box - 'Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!'
> 
> Annnd they didn't include any body products. I mean, that's not vague at all, it's a clearly erroneous description.
> 
> Hopefully get some points out of it.


That description is what I would think when I hear body detox. Not disappointed in the least about passing on this one.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

maii said:


> I've also emailed memebox re Detox Box - the description of the box - 'Beat bloat with body products that massage and stimulate the body’s circulation and lymphatic drainage to promote rapid removal of body toxins!'
> 
> Annnd they didn't include any body products. I mean, that's not vague at all, it's a clearly erroneous description.
> 
> Hopefully get some points out of it.


let us know what they do.    they have yet to respond to my lip balm issue from the smile care or the CC cream that looks half empty from Global 13


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2014)

I think Memebox releases a box theme before they secure all the products/brands that will be in that box. That's just my hunch.

Not defending them by any means, but I am sure that it is a bit of a logistical nightmare to curate and fill so many different types of boxes at once.

At least that would explain some things.

(like Detox, Herbal etc....)

I saw the spoiler for the OMG and can't help but wonder if some of the crazier brands/products fell through?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think Memebox releases a box theme before they secure all the products/brands that will be in that box. That's just my hunch.
> 
> Not defending them by any means, but I am sure that it is a bit of a logistical nightmare to curate and fill so many different types of boxes at once.
> 
> ...


Except they have sold crazier stuff in their shop on sale like the venom and vampire stuff


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Has anyone else's Pink Diary shipped yet? I thought it was supposed to go out pretty quickly. I know someone mentioned a later shipping date when they restocked but I assumed if you purchased when it was first released they would have shipped already.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Still waiting for VIP points??


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Except they have sold crazier stuff in their shop on sale like the venom and vampire stuff


Exactly! That is what I mean. We know they have access to "sell" some of the crazier products, but maybe they couldn't get thousands of them for free..or for the very low price they need, to be able to put it in a box and make a profit.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Has anyone else's Pink Diary shipped yet? I thought it was supposed to go out pretty quickly. I know someone mentioned a later shipping date when they restocked but I assumed if you purchased when it was first released they would have shipped already.


Yup if You purchased it before they restocked it, it should had been shipped out ASAP.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm actually, a little hesitant now ordering any new box's after seeing the k-style box &amp; omg box.... I mean like someone earlier said, they had the ladykin vampire cream line, and other neat stuff, why didnt they add that?  and the k-style box, looks kinda of harsh.. I mean how is CC cream a k-style? and another tint??.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup if You purchased it before they restocked it, it should had been shipped out ASAP.


I don't think I purchased it the second it was released but most definitely not restock. Actually, I purchased it on 8/1 along with two other boxes that were delivered on the 6th.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

@ praying the Korea's Most wanted will fare better than K-style. Those should be Korean HGs and bestsellers right? or will I be proven wrong...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ praying the Korea's Most wanted will fare better than K-style. Those should be Korean HGs and bestsellers right? or will I be proven wrong...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea, it better be better than the k-style. I hope to the sun gods they don't add another mascara.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I don't think I purchased it the second it was released but most definitely not restock. Actually, I purchased it on 8/1 along with two other boxes that were delivered on the 6th.


Has it not shipped out?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Still waiting for VIP points??


I have the feeling that they might just release them late in the month, like they did in July....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Exactly! That is what I mean. We know they have access to "sell" some of the crazier products, but maybe they couldn't get thousands of them for free..or for the very low price they need, to be able to put it in a box and make a profit.


They had a lot of crazy stuff on sale - they can control the amount of boxes they make - some boxes are only released in the hundreds.

I am not sure how many OMG boxes they had initially but since it sold out quickly, I would assume it was around 500-700 boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has it not shipped out?


No, I thought for sure I would receive an email this morning....but nothing from Memebox.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the feeling that they might just release them late in the month, like they did in July....


Yup, late in the month when there's nothing left we want to buy, no new releases and no promo codes left to take advantage of...with the hope we won't use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yup, late in the month when there's nothing left we want to buy, no new releases and no promo codes left to take advantage of...with the hope we won't use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh, I will find something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

I gotta do mot on car this month and I wanna see how poor I am after that before I buy anything. Plus I wanna save up points too.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yup, late in the month when there's nothing left we want to buy, no new releases and no promo codes left to take advantage of...with the hope we won't use them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Time for a breather then. Generate moneys and garner anticipation for the next releases   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going to order some gelee packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there on sale for x5 -3$


----------



## SunflowerinLC (Aug 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have sensitive acne-prone skin and have used the wonder serum without any issues, but that's just me! Everyone's skin is different. Since Korean beauty products are just begging to be used with a "layering" technique, a lot of times I'm using 10 products at once. If I notice I'm breaking out and I just started using a bunch of new things, I will go back to a basic cleansing routine until the breakout is gone. Then, I will slowly incorporate the products in question back into my routine. As soon as I add a product into the routine and get acne again, I know who the culprit is!
> 
> It takes a little work, but it definitely helps doing it that way rather than just tossing everything I used and starting from scratch. I've had very good luck with korean skincare products though. Very few of them break me out. I actually was using sheet masks every day and started breaking out, so luckily I was able to figure out that was the problem and cut it down to a few times a week and haven't had any issues since. It's a lot of trial and error.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> We have very similar skin! I am definitely going to go "back to basics" and try to get this flare under control. I appreciate (and will practice!) the advice. I get a little overly enthusiastic sometimes with the layering!lol


----------



## yunii (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm going to order some gelee packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there on sale for x5 -3$


Hehe, I ordered 15 packs of those. It looks soooo cute! I couldn't resist.


----------



## maii (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, it better be better than the k-style. I hope to the sun gods they don't add another mascara.


I really hope it's good! Although my gut tells me they'll use the vague theme to shift all their unwanted and surplus products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be really disappointed if it's a bad box.


----------



## amorgb (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a little behind all of you with crazy fast express shipping, but finally got my Cooling Care box today!!  Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sounds like everyone who was talking about it earlier got the bright orange tint, so I must've gotten the other option because mine is pink and omg does it smell delicious!  Like fruity candy lol.  I was actually surprised that the tube is a decent size for a lip product.  

Haha its so sad that now that I have this box I immediately feel the need to buy another one so I have something to look forward to.  Oops!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 11, 2014)

I got the orange and to be honest it irritates me as it doesn't stick to the lips and is inconsistent. But the cooling box is amazing


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got the orange and to be honest it irritates me as it doesn't stick to the lips and is inconsistent. But the cooling box is amazing


I agree about the tint , its a shame because I really like the colour.... The cooling box is so much nicer in person and the aloe vera smells so good! Plus the cooling sleeping pack is so refreshing. Just shows how deceiving it can be to look at products in their pictures, as I know personally when I saw the spoilers I wasn't too impressed, but now love the box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Does the "TRENDING" items on sale last for 24 hrs?


----------



## catyz (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does the "TRENDING" items on sale last for 24 hrs?


the email said wed.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 11, 2014)

My Cooling Care box arrived today! So excited to play with my goodies!!! :wub:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm going to order some gelee packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there on sale for x5 -3$





yunii said:


> Hehe, I ordered 15 packs of those. It looks soooo cute! I couldn't resist.


The Gelee Labo Set says to massage for 10-15 minutes. Really? That's not only a mask, it's a workout! You can skip arms at the gym that day. LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The Gelee Labo Set says to massage for 10-15 minutes. Really? That's not only a mask, it's a workout! You can skip arms at the gym that day. LOL


10-15 MINS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a long time..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 10-15 MINS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a long time..


In the beginning yes, but you'll get used to it fast! I do facial massages every week, 20-30min each time. Works wonders for the skin!!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 11, 2014)

I got my Aloe box today! Thanks to all you lovely reviewers who pushed me over the edge to buy it, haha. Already love the cooling aloe cream, it's freaking HOT today!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Okay girls, you all have been doing this much longer than I have and I admit to not being a Google expert. Can anyone help me figure out where to find a color chart for these cute little compacts? I think they would be perfect in Christmas gift baskets but we're all pretty fair in my family and so are my girlfriends. I don't want to end up with something crazy dark. Thank you for any help at all!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> In the beginning yes, but you'll get used to it fast! I do facial massages every week, 20-30min each time. Works wonders for the skin!!


Uh, no. lol I've been trying to find time for a sheet mask for the last 3 days and it hasn't happened. It's not about the massaging, it's about the time. But I'm going to try to get one on again tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> In the beginning yes, but you'll get used to it fast! I do facial massages every week, 20-30min each time. Works wonders for the skin!!


I got a 2 year old lol, than again, she can help me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a skin food rice mask and it also states to massage 10-15 minutes - hell no, I won't do that.  3 - 5 minutes tops, leave it on for 10 minutes, then massage for another minute, rinse off.


----------



## yunii (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The Gelee Labo Set says to massage for 10-15 minutes. Really? That's not only a mask, it's a workout! You can skip arms at the gym that day. LOL


Lol great idea about skipping the gym. I am the type that hate going to the gym even though there is one at my condo.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay girls, you all have been doing this much longer than I have and I admit to not being a Google expert. Can anyone help me figure out where to find a color chart for these cute little compacts? I think they would be perfect in Christmas gift baskets but we're all pretty fair in my family and so are my girlfriends. I don't want to end up with something crazy dark. Thank you for any help at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Found the color swatch's!! @@MemeJunkie Hope it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not that great, but that's all I can find.


----------



## avarier (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Can't find anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me either. I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

I was at my local asian mall and when i went into h mart to find myself a drink, i saw this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

There are dermal masks and other brands i forgot the name of. There is also a hair cap mask from the same brand as the foot mask thing everyone loves.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I was at my local asian mall and when i went into h mart to find myself a drink, i saw this  .
> 
> There are dermal masks and other brands i forgot the name of. There is also a hair cap mask from the same brand as the foot mask thing everyone loves.


Haha forgot to press attach. Fail


----------



## catyz (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha forgot to press attach. Fail


Where or which h mart is that? I want those v masks!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Found the color swatch's!! @@MemeJunkie Hope it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not that great, but that's all I can find.


Thank you sooo much! That's perfect, at least I have an idea of the shades and know to go with the lightest for us fair English/Irish (skin) folks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha forgot to press attach. Fail


Is that a US thing? Because Im pretty certain there is one of these a couple towns over from me. Looks like a huge warehouse, never had a clue what it was.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha forgot to press attach. Fail


Oh my goodness, I hope this is the same store. I'm tempted to take a ride.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha forgot to press attach. Fail


How were the prices?


----------



## Katie_Kay (Aug 11, 2014)

I finally got my Cooling Care box today.  I'm so happy with it.  The sizes are really good on everything.  The tub of aloe is huge!  I got the pink tint, hopefully it pats down to a lighter color.  Overall, I think this was a good box.


----------



## Taleez (Aug 11, 2014)

For fun I put the lip tint on before I went to bed, I got the pink one, because I wanted the peppermint loo. This morning I woke up and it looked so nice. It was even and really nicely toned down, but still punchy. Just a thought


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

catyz said:


> Where or which h mart is that? I want those v masks!


Richmond bc. Canada at aberdeen


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is that a US thing? Because Im pretty certain there is one of these a couple towns over from me. Looks like a huge warehouse, never had a clue what it was.


I am not sure because i live in canada. But u could always check. We just have a small section of cosmetics with laneige, missha, some other korean brands, dermal masks and these new masks.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> How were the prices?


Not too bad. I should have took a bette picture but the ladies working there love to hound us :/.

They were around $1.99-$2.99. The hair cap in the far left behind everything was $8.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Not too bad. I should have took a bette picture but the ladies working there love to hound us :/.
> 
> They were around $1.99-$2.99. The hair cap in the far left behind everything was $8.


So the mask from the left of the V line mask ar all $3.99, v mask was $2.99, gold eye patch was $3.99. I didn't check out the ones in the back.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> I finally got my Cooling Care box today. I'm so happy with it. The sizes are really good on everything. The tub of aloe is huge! I got the pink tint, hopefully it pats down to a lighter color. Overall, I think this was a good box.


I already love using thr aloe gel. It is slightly cooling and get refreshing!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

The $3.99 masks are from the brand leaders. They were featured in memebox mask edition one and two.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey girls did you get those new deals in your email about *rewards points* for 2 boxes: 2 reward points for the whole grain 2 box and 5 rewards points for the anti aging 3 memebox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously thinking of buying that anti aging box because anti aging products are always so soft and genlt for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you think!?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 11, 2014)

Did anyone got their omg box already!?



Spoiler



I didn't find it so omg as I hoped! The titty mask is too weird! and I haven't tried the lip tattoo yet but fanserviced already used it on instagram.

Also the rest wasn't really omg-ish or do you think otherwise?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is that a US thing? Because Im pretty certain there is one of these a couple towns over from me. Looks like a huge warehouse, never had a clue what it was.


There's an H Mart in Lynnwood Wa, if you're from the Seattle area. I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's an H Mart in Lynnwood Wa, if you're from the Seattle area. I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow!!


I am literally 5 minutes out NYC in Jersey and we do have one a couple towns over. I ran over real quick. The actual beauty supply shop was closed but a kind lady let me buy a couple things for cash (register was closed already and I guess it's privately owned) that were on the outside of that area. This is where they have the name brand stuff. In the actual market they had some other masks and cleansers but very little. But I also bought a cleanser and a bunch of masks there also. The packaging of the one was so cute I had to buy all five even though two didn't say what they were for and I had to ask the girl at the register. I'm excited to go back during the day and really check it out. But here's what I picked up in the 10 minutes before they closed.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I am literally 5 minutes out NYC in Jersey and we do have one a couple towns over. I ran over real quick. The actual beauty supply shop was closed but a kind lady let me buy a couple things for cash (register was closed already and I guess it's privately owned) that were on the outside of that area. This is where they have the name brand stuff. In the actual market they had some other masks and cleansers but very little. But I also bought a cleanser and a bunch of masks there also. The packaging of the one was so cute I had to buy all five even though two didn't say what they were for and I had to ask the girl at the register. I'm excited to go back during the day and really check it out. But here's what I picked up in the 10 minutes before they closed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow everything looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I am literally 5 minutes out NYC in Jersey and we do have one a couple towns over. I ran over real quick. The actual beauty supply shop was closed but a kind lady let me buy a couple things for cash (register was closed already and I guess it's privately owned) that were on the outside of that area. This is where they have the name brand stuff. In the actual market they had some other masks and cleansers but very little. But I also bought a cleanser and a bunch of masks there also. The packaging of the one was so cute I had to buy all five even though two didn't say what they were for and I had to ask the girl at the register. I'm excited to go back during the day and really check it out. But here's what I picked up in the 10 minutes before they closed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This looks great! What is the store called and what town?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 11, 2014)

In regards to the OMG box



Spoiler






'marjojojoleintje' said:


> I didn't find it so omg as I hoped! The titty mask is too weird! and I haven't tried the lip tattoo yet but fanserviced already used it on instagram. Also the rest wasn't really omg-ish or do you think otherwise?


I think that my main reaction was OMG I'll actually use all of this! The box was really pitched as a kind of...a creepy crawly box, but it turned out to be a box of conversation starter products. Well, in the case of the ta-ta mask, coversation enders. ahahaha

I'm so tempted to try the boob mask, slap a photo of it on Instagram, and tag memeglobal to show them what a real OMG is. LOL


----------



## avarier (Aug 11, 2014)

@ you should do that next time they have an instagram contest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok Guys, I hate to be a party pooper (and I know I'm guilty of doing this too) but the conversations/photos etc that are not Memebox related need to cease and go into the correct forum.

There is a Korean/Asian Beauty and Skincare thread that can be found here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

That is the appropriate thread to share your non-memebox hauls, questions, reviews, etc etc etc.

This thread needs to be about Memebox as it is the main Memebox thread, afterall!

Thanks so much! &lt;3


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry, Rachel. I promise I will try to behave myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Off to work to make some money for more Memeboxes!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie perfect timing. I got lazy and gave up searching for that page..  :blush:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> In regards to the OMG box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that would be awesome!! lol

I feel that the OMG box has a lot of great products in it - from the descriptions and pictures - but this box, to me, was more suited to be a global box.   I would have been over the moon (except for that boob mask) for the box.

I think the letdown for me was that I really wanted weird and wacky stuff and this was marketed as such a box.  Now watch, OMG 2 will be weird &amp; wacky and I have not purchased that nor have plans to! 

I guess Memebox didn't understand how we all wanted the weird!  We got a tame box with lots of good products.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 12, 2014)

That OMG box is sooooo weak.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh, that would be awesome!! lol
> 
> I feel that the OMG box has a lot of great products in it - from the descriptions and pictures - but this box, to me, was more suited to be a global box.   I would have been over the moon (except for that boob mask) for the box.
> 
> ...


I think they simply underestimated what we consider weird, and just assumed that we'd be shocked by these products.

I'm sure they had weirder products they could include, but weren't willing to take the risk. Maybe OMG #2 will end up being what OMG #1 should have been, we'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's an H Mart in Lynnwood Wa, if you're from the Seattle area. I'm gonna go check it out tomorrow!!


Let me know how it was. I live north of Lynnwood and I'm curious to find Korean shops when I go south.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

avarier said:


> @fanserviced you should do that next time they have an instagram contest


I'm so thinking about a, uh, tasteful way to do this without getting kicked off Instagram or traumatizing any of my former students that follow my kpop blog (they're adults, but still this could mean years of therapy for them). I cannot believe that that item was in a Memebox ahahahahahaha.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Sorry, Rachel. I promise I will try to behave myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Off to work to make some money for more Memeboxes!


 No worries at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And LOL I'm a stay at home wife, and my hubs is always joking that I need to get a part time job so I can pay for my memebox addiction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 12, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Let me know how it was. I live north of Lynnwood and I'm curious to find Korean shops when I go south.


I'll let you know. I'm gonna go after work today. Hello fellow Washingtonian! I live in Edmonds, so I'm close!!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm so thinking about a, uh, tasteful way to do this without getting kicked off Instagram or traumatizing any of my former students that follow my kpop blog (they're adults, but still this could mean years of therapy for them). I cannot believe that that item was in a Memebox ahahahahahaha.


Okay. Just don't do the demo on that one item from memebox #13. XDDDD


----------



## OiiO (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No worries at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And LOL I'm a stay at home wife, and my hubs is always joking that I need to get a part time job so I can pay for my memebox addiction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So yours is the frugal type, too? Mine was being a PITA about me spending money on what he calls "unnecessary crap", so I ended up actually getting a part-time job to pay for my beauty trinkets and subscriptions, lol. He still complains, but at least now I got something to shut him up with.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

want mine... mr enabler??? if we have the money for his stuff and don't get into a debt he doesn't mind... makes it hard for me to limit myself when he never says no.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 12, 2014)

and thus is why I'm in charge of our finances lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> and thus is why I'm in charge of our finances lol


me too. with him we got into debt... thankfully that has stopped with me in charge


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

has anyone had girls night out box yet?


----------



## avarier (Aug 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Okay. Just don't do the demo on that one item from memebox #13. XDDDD


LMAO


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

and the oil to deal with monthly issue


----------



## Andi B (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> has anyone had girls night out box yet?


I was just looking on Instagram earlier, and I couldn't find anything...except the Korean version, which looks really good!  Lots of masks for face, hands, feet, hair; some type of perfumed item (lotion, maybe) with Marilyn Monroe on it?; one or two makeup items; some other stuff I can't identify.  It looked like a pretty full box. I know our box won't be the same, but I'd be happy if it has the same types/mix of products.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> and the oil to deal with monthly issue


Maybe they saw our "OMG" reactions to those items and thought we couldn't handle anything too crazy!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

OiiO said:


> So yours is the frugal type, too? Mine was being a PITA about me spending money on what he calls "unnecessary crap", so I ended up actually getting a part-time job to pay for my beauty trinkets and subscriptions, lol. He still complains, but at least now I got something to shut him up with.


Actually I'm similar to the other ladies- My guy will literally let me buy anything I want, regardless of what we have in the bank, but when I start yelling about how much money we need to save, he always says, "well maybe you can work a couple days a week and pay for all your memeboxes!" Of course he's joking, as I do the wife job: cooking, cleaning, managing finances, yard work, running errands for the both of us, etc etc. He knows that if I got a job HE would be in charge of things and he definitely doesn't want to do laundry and manage the money LOL. He literally comes home and hands me his paycheck and I budget. Although I've got to say, I budget a LOT for my beauty boxes! LOL


----------



## catyz (Aug 12, 2014)

I just got my pom and detox boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still love the pom, even though its small. Detox was ok, but the scrub makes up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Actually I'm similar to the other ladies- My guy will literally let me buy anything I want, regardless of what we have in the bank, but when I start yelling about how much money we need to save, he always says, "well maybe you can work a couple days a week and pay for all your memeboxes!" Of course he's joking, as I do the wife job: cooking, cleaning, managing finances, yard work, running errands for the both of us, etc etc. He knows that if I got a job HE would be in charge of things and he definitely doesn't want to do laundry and manage the money LOL. He literally comes home and hands me his paycheck and I budget. Although I've got to say, I budget a LOT for my beauty boxes! LOL


Gah! I'm so jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You and other ladies have amazing understanding hubbies! Mine grew up in that kind of environment where both of his parents, and both sets of grandparents were extremely frugal, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.

We are fairly well off, but our place still looks like a bachelor's nest.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

as long as my hubby gets his 'little men' he is happy. that and his and the little one's lego obsession keeps them off my back


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Gah! I'm so jelly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You and other ladies have amazing understanding hubbies! Mine grew up in that kind of environment where both of his parents, and both sets of grandparents were extremely frugal, so I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.
> 
> We are fairly well off, but our place still looks like a bachelor's nest.


Trust me, there are definitely times I wish that my hubs would be a little bit more responsible with money so the pressure wouldn't be on me all the time! He makes the money, but honestly if I gave him free reign to do what he wanted with it, I guarantee we'd be homeless and broke within a couple of months LOL. I grew up in a household with a super frugal Dad and my mom was always eeking money out of him for fun stuff haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I prefer that dynamic because being the responsible one is BORING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Trust me, there are definitely times I wish that my hubs would be a little bit more responsible with money so the pressure wouldn't be on me all the time! He makes the money, but honestly if I gave him free reign to do what he wanted with it, I guarantee we'd be homeless and broke within a couple of months LOL. I grew up in a household with a super frugal Dad and my mom was always eeking money out of him for fun stuff haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I prefer that dynamic because being the responsible one is BORING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


gotta agree. worrying about money sucks


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

I have no hubby and the puppies don't seem to mind!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Come to me lovely pink boxes!  :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have no hubby and the puppies don't seem to mind!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Come to me lovely pink boxes!  :wub:


hahah if I only had my cats and no hubby I'd have mountains (even more so than I do now!) of pink boxes because they LOVE to sleep in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No worries at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And LOL I'm a stay at home wife, and my hubs is always joking that I need to get a part time job so I can pay for my memebox addiction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My husband used to say that.  Until I did.  Then he was begging me to quit so I could cook dinner and do the laundry again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I did.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No worries at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And LOL I'm a stay at home wife, and my hubs is always joking that I need to get a part time job so I can pay for my memebox addiction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Im actually in the process of switching careers, well switching back, to what I did for 15+ years before I decided to do what I love for about half the salary. It's actually less than half but I still LOVE it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My husband has indulged me for a few years now but I've finally admitted to myself that being very comfortable financially is a far cry from getting by comfortably so it's time. AND bigger salary equates to more Memeboxes and less guilt. LOL


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> want mine... mr enabler??? if we have the money for his stuff and don't get into a debt he doesn't mind... makes it hard for me to limit myself when he never says no.


I think we have the same husband!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />If I buy something he feels he needs to buy something -- the reason I don't let him see what arrives in the mail. I know he is a product of his parents buying him whatever he wanted growing up as a way of expressing love. In my family (I have 4 brothers) love was expressed every night at the dinner table, which was a requirement, when we all ate together and talked and laughed for a good hour or so. Totally different backgrounds and ideas about money.


----------



## avarier (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> has anyone had girls night out box yet?


I haven't got shipping info on it..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahah if I only had my cats and no hubby I'd have mountains (even more so than I do now!) of pink boxes because they LOVE to sleep in them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my goodness, I never thought of giving one to the cat. He LOVES boxes! Off to find a big one....


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Oh my goodness, I never thought of giving one to the cat. He LOVES boxes! Off to find a big one....


My cat loves paper from box. Unfortunately today I didn't find any in OMG and ZERO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 12, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> My cat loves paper from box. Unfortunately today I didn't find any in OMG and ZERO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats what mine loves too. She hides underneath them and slides onto them (iknow, she's weird!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 12, 2014)

korea is on national holiday during 14-16 august...thought they had some kind of long holiday before too...


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2014)

The Cleansing box is shipping today. I wonder what will be in it...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

I am hoping the cleansing box has a cleansing oil! Or maybe six entire cleansing steps?


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thats what mine loves too. She hides underneath them and slides onto them (iknow, she's weird!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My cat is doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

Mine is in a set sent on 14th


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 12, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> My cat is doing the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are so adorable tho..


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

oh gosh they are finally selling drww on their site!!! LOVE.

*checks*

There isn't any from the Actigen range which I adore so much..

*sinks back into depression*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> oh gosh they are finally selling drww on their site!!! LOVE.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> ...


I don't know those brands is it good (bit expensive)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

PS I want to buy a new box soon but I can't choose which one;

Memebox special wakeup makeup
Memebox special my mask box 5
Superbox pinkaholic
superbox free from oil &amp; trouble 4
Superbox all about brows
Superbox yogurt cosmetics
 
So did anyone bought one of these boxes and could tell me why please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

I got my first DHL text for a Memebox, but I'm not sure which one, I think it's Brightening and Traveler's being delivered supposedly tomorrow? But there's no way, that's being shipped today and I haven't even received tracking. Anyone else get a text for these boxes?

ETA: I figured it out, I'm pretty sure it's Brightening and Traveler's will be here tomorrow! That express shipping is ridiculously fast!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

out of those i'd pick mask although i havent bought any as you can never have too many masks.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I got my first DHL text for a Memebox, but I'm not sure which one, I think it's Brightening and Traveler's being delivered supposedly tomorrow? But there's no way, that's being shipped today and I haven't even received tracking. Anyone else get a text for these boxes?


I have a different bundle being shipped today and got nothing, although in uk DHL don't give pre warning like the us


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have a different bundle being shipped today and got nothing, although in uk DHL don't give pre warning like the us


I think it is Brightening and Traveler's so I'll have those tomorrow! So much faster than I thought, I'm excited they'll be my first ones finally delivered!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it is Brightening and Traveler's so I'll have those tomorrow! So much faster than I thought, I'm excited they'll be my first ones finally delivered!


Cool. I remember how excited I was with my first. My 12/8 bundle is cleansing kit and cute wishlist but I got travellers on 14/8 with superfood. Hope to get spoilers tomorrow though if you get travellers


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS I want to buy a new box soon but I can't choose which one;
> 
> Memebox special wakeup makeup
> 
> ...


I have liked all of the oil and troubles boxes so far, so that box was a definite must buy for me. I hope it has a nice powder in it as well as a mask.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 12, 2014)

Get pinkaholic or yogurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't know those brands is it good (bit expensive)


I love Drww!! Especially the Actigen smart cream gel from box 10 (i believe?) and @@MissJexie did a review on their makeup set before. I didn't get an earlier box but I think the lip palette was included. It is strange they haven't included the actigen range~ *angst*


----------



## veritazy (Aug 12, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I have liked all of the oil and troubles boxes so far, so that box was a definite must buy for me. I hope it has a nice powder in it as well as a mask.


I agree. But the best is still the memebox $23 version. Value for money!! I hope they will bring it back..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it is Brightening and Traveler's so I'll have those tomorrow! So much faster than I thought, I'm excited they'll be my first ones finally delivered!


I'm very excited to see Traveler's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I didn't order it because the description was so sketchy and now I'm anxious to see if I'm going to regret it. I'm not a gambler but I've been pretty lucky with my choices so far. My odds are good, curious to see how this one turns out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

travelers!!  yeah!!  Please be a good one......And don't forget - pictures!! please, pretty please.  With the card info too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

travelers is standard for me...I really need to start purchasing in bundles cause I got spoiled there for a few days when I got them DHL express!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

When I get mine I will put up all info after I film if no one has at that point.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally got my global #13 today, its actually pretty good box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> travelers!!  yeah!!  Please be a good one......And don't forget - pictures!! please, pretty please.  With the card info too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> travelers is standard for me...I really need to start purchasing in bundles cause I got spoiled there for a few days when I got them DHL express!


Don't worry I will! I've learned the proper spoilers protocol staying around here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS I want to buy a new box soon but I can't choose which one;
> 
> Memebox special wakeup makeup
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you will end up getting all of them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Memebox special wakeup makeup Memebox special my mask box 5 Superbox pinkaholic superbox free from oil &amp; trouble 4 Superbox all about brows Superbox yogurt cosmetics


I'm thinking a lot about this pink box. But will it be 80% Hope Girl? hmm And will it contain, like, hand lotions in pink containers? hmm On the other hand, PINK!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

yunii said:


> I have a feeling you will end up getting all of them.


No not this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying how it feels to have control!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm thinking a lot about this pink box. But will it be 80% Hope Girl? hmm And will it contain, like, hand lotions in pink containers? hmm On the other hand, PINK!


hmm not great fan of hope girl (haven anough of that brand by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do love the color pink though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Get pinkaholic or yogurt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The yogurt sounds great,, I'm a real milk/yogurt addict in food so why not! hmm I'll wait a while for me points to arrive for when I'll buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 12, 2014)

does anyone knows about when you get your commissions paid in points or whatever.. because i forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also very much bedtime so I'll read reply tomorrow &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

Nah it will be 90%  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> does anyone knows about when you get your commissions paid in points or whatever.. because i forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Usually take three or four days. Has to be under 30 too I think.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> does anyone knows about when you get your commissions paid in points or whatever.. because i forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also very much bedtime so I'll read reply tomorrow &lt;3


Request the withdrawal then send them an email.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Just realized there were new boxes after seeing Marjolein's post. No VIP email/discounts today?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

No new ones I can see... The newest ones are from monday


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

When did Wake up Makeup and the new Mask box get released? Did I miss them this weekend?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 12, 2014)

Friday I think.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 12, 2014)

Really? Never got that email and I don't recall you girls mentioning anything. But I was crazy busy preparing for my nephews birthday party.

May I ask everyone's thoughts on the Wakeup Makeup box? Mask is a given, but curious about the other.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 12, 2014)

I have been waffling on the wakeup makeup, only because the idea is very appealing to me.  But I am unsure about makeup from memebox, which is why I have been waffling.

I am getting the F/W colors, if that is nice, then I might get the wakeup makeup if still in stock.  maybe.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm checking my email like a madwoman for Cute/Cleansing tracking... nothing so far, but I wouldn't be surprised if I wake up to it tomorrow morning. Praying for express!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I love Drww!! Especially the Actigen smart cream gel from box 10 (i believe?) and @@MissJexie did a review on their makeup set before. I didn't get an earlier box but I think the lip palette was included. It is strange they haven't included the actigen range~ *angst*


Ugh I LOVE the drww products that I have. I use the lip stain and the concealer from that little 5 piece kit ALL the time. That concealer is seriously worth it's weight in gold! I don't think the kit they have on sale is worth $300+ (maybe it is? that seems like a LOT) but the "sale" price they have is still definitely worth it if anyone is looking into trying the products!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Really? Never got that email and I don't recall you girls mentioning anything. But I was crazy busy preparing for my nephews birthday party.
> 
> May I ask everyone's thoughts on the Wakeup Makeup box? Mask is a given, but curious about the other.


It was mentioned but it was really late at night when they were released and this thread FLYS, so you may have missed it! I got both of them because I'm addicted and crazy LOL I think the wakeup makeup is probably going to be a fun one for me. I hate getting ready in the AM so the faster I can get it done, the better. I know it's probably going to be all makeup, but the little 7 seconds sheets that were in Mask#4 would have been great for the wakeup box. They are seriously one of my favorite time savers in the morning. Once I wash my face I just swipe one of those on and my skin feels so amazing, not to mention my makeup truly does go on better and smoother after I've used them. They have a few different types so I'm hanging on to the hope that they'll be in there LOL (one can dream!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 12, 2014)

Oops.  I got the Wake up Make up but I was thinking it was going to be a Morning Routine...  Cleanser, toner, serum, essence, etc, etc.  

:*(

Oh, well!  I got the Honey box with it so I could get expedited shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 12, 2014)

Woot! I got a DHL delivery next for tomorrow! I have no idea what is arriving, since I feel it's too soon for Cleansing/Cute to arrive, so it's a mystery.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 12, 2014)

Ive seen a blog get the Girls night out. Is it allowed to link to her blog for those who want to see? It looks pretty good I'd say!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ive seen a blog get the Girls night out. Is it allowed to link to her blog for those who want to see? It looks pretty good I'd say!!


As long as it's not your blog, you're welcome to post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oops.  I got the Wake up Make up but I was thinking it was going to be a Morning Routine...  Cleanser, toner, serum, essence, etc, etc.
> 
> :*(
> 
> Oh, well!  I got the Honey box with it so I could get expedited shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If that is what the box is I would be THRILLED, but seeing the description "_Here, a simple makeup box with a selection of all products that will put yourself together in a flash, at home, or on the go." _Makes me think it's a makeup box exclusively. I think it would be smart for them to do a mix of products, like a 3-in-1 mist that tones, brightens and moisturizes, for example. Makeup is fine, but putting in some "quick fix" types of skincare products would make that box even better!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 12, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Woot! I got a DHL delivery next for tomorrow! I have no idea what is arriving, since I feel it's too soon for Cleansing/Cute to arrive, so it's a mystery.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They were supposed to ship today - there's a definite chance they will arrive tomorrow! Both of the times I've gotten express shipping from Memebox, the package has reached me in NY the day after dispatch. Crazy.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS I want to buy a new box soon but I can't choose which one;
> 
> Memebox special wakeup makeup
> 
> ...


I bought them all except the brows one because I was afraid that a brow pencil in a wrong shade could be included! I had to have them all, but slowing WAY down now cuz I'm broke! I just feel like I'm going to miss an awesome thing if I don't get them all. I have problems!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> No not this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm trying how it feels to have control!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/quote
> 
> Haha, let me know how that control thing works out for you! You can teach me, cuz I have NONE! My dumb husband is giving me the "look"! Lols...silly boys!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 12, 2014)

Hmm--this could be completely wrong, but it looks like something related to Missha is shaking on the Memebox website. It looks like Missha...may be getting added to the menu that lists the brands in the global Memeshop? (I set up a system so that I get automatic updates when the Memebox website updates, which sometimes means seeing things moving before they're finalized and released.)


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 12, 2014)

flushblush said:


> They were supposed to ship today - there's a definite chance they will arrive tomorrow! Both of the times I've gotten express shipping from Memebox, the package has reached me in NY the day after dispatch. Crazy.


Eeek! That would be amazing! I'm so excited for both those boxes.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 13, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> PS I want to buy a new box soon but I can't choose which one;
> 
> Memebox special wakeup makeup
> Memebox special my mask box 5
> ...


I got Pinkaholic because I figured I could gift away stuff I won't use, but I love pink!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Ladies, I've been reading your posts regarding your husbands and household maintenance and you should really be happy you live in a country when it's possible to support a family on one salary and for a wife to just take care of the house. I personally know nobody who lives this way in Poland, most people juggle several jobs to make some extra money. I've had 2 teaching jobs for 8 years now (plus some private tutoring) and my husband has had 2 or 3 for about that long too. And we really don't make great money, it's enough to live quite a comfortable life, go on some little (not very epensive) holiday twice a year and put a bit aside. Of course, we have to do all the things around our flat, go shopping and do such stuff too, because we don't earn enough to have sb do it for us.

I wouldn't really like to be a stay at home wife because it's not my thing but I'd be so glad just to have one job only and not be tired all the time. To have some more time with my hubby and think about a baby eventually.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Back to the topic: I'm super excited about my Cleansing+My Cute Wishlist bundle and I hope it arrives tomorrow!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also really want to buy Anti-Aging 3 and some Drww stuff but I'm not sure I can afford as I'm certain they'll release some great boxes for October this month and then I'll be really tempted! I guess I'll see what this week is going to be like in Memeland   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Aug 13, 2014)

New boxes are up on the VIP page!

Lipstick box, Cafe box, plus a combo of the two.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

theori3 said:


> New boxes are up on the VIP page!
> 
> Lipstick box, Cafe box, plus a combo of the two.


Two of my favorite things. Such a temptation...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, I've been reading your posts regarding your husbands and household maintenance and you should really be happy you live in a country when it's possible to support a family on one salary and for a wife to just take care of the house. I personally know nobody who lives this way in Poland, most people juggle several jobs to make some extra money. I've had 2 teaching jobs for 8 years now (plus some private tutoring) and my husband has had 2 or 3 for about that long too. And we really don't make great money, it's enough to live quite a comfortable life, go on some little (not very epensive) holiday twice a year and put a bit aside. Of course, we have to do all the things around our flat, go shopping and do such stuff too, because we don't earn enough to have sb do it for us.
> 
> I wouldn't really like to be a stay at home wife because it's not my thing but I'd be so glad just to have one job only and not be tired all the time. To have some more time with my hubby and think about a baby eventually.


We definitely don't make enough money for me to be a stay at home wife, but I have some major health issues I'm juggling so there's really not other choice at the moment. My husband works a full time job plus overtime just to pay our rent. We share one car because we can only afford one. We live in a 2 bedroom apartment in an urban area with a roommate because we can't afford rent on our own right now. We have a roof over our heads and food on the table, so we're happy, but we technically live under poverty level for the US right now. My memeboxes/beauty boxes come from very, very careful saving, doing odd jobs etc. We just think it's important to have little fun things in our lives like that, or like going to dinner once in a while etc. If we didn't it would just be miserable!  

Just telling you this because I just want to be clear that we definitely don't live this easy life where It's no problem for me to not work. You're right that there are plenty of families in the US that only have one person working, but that is much more uncommon than it might seem. There are more people in the US living in poverty than ever, unfortunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not complaining, just explaining that we're all not so different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And back on topic:

CAFE BOX COME TO ME

I have some points hanging around just WAITING for the right time and this is it LOL


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

What's everyone's experience with Korean lipsticks? Anything good that might be worth it to get the bundle?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What's everyone's experience with Korean lipsticks? Anything good that might be worth it to get the bundle?


I've only tried the Hope Girl lipsticks and I'm obsessed with them. Most of the Korean lip products I have are tints, balms and glosses. I am pretty dang curious about this lipstick box, though!


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oops. I got the Wake up Make up but I was thinking it was going to be a Morning Routine... Cleanser, toner, serum, essence, etc, etc.
> 
> :*(
> 
> Oh, well! I got the Honey box with it so I could get expedited shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oops.... me too lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the bundle for $31.99. Yay. Have loved coffee since having my son but before then made me ill. Thank you hormones

As for the whole stay at mom thing. The uk has very expensive child care so it is cheaper for me to stay at home than go to work and it is the same for lots of mums here.

We are another family that aren't rich. We do okay but only have one car we use sparingly. I juggle money and with a high cost of living we walk a tightrope.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, I've been reading your posts regarding your husbands and household maintenance and you should really be happy you live in a country when it's possible to support a family on one salary and for a wife to just take care of the house. I personally know nobody who lives this way in Poland, most people juggle several jobs to make some extra money. I've had 2 teaching jobs for 8 years now (plus some private tutoring) and my husband has had 2 or 3 for about that long too. And we really don't make great money, it's enough to live quite a comfortable life, go on some little (not very epensive) holiday twice a year and put a bit aside. Of course, we have to do all the things around our flat, go shopping and do such stuff too, because we don't earn enough to have sb do it for us.
> 
> I wouldn't really like to be a stay at home wife because it's not my thing but I'd be so glad just to have one job only and not be tired all the time. To have some more time with my hubby and think about a baby eventually.


I lived in Russia most of my life, and I've actually been to Poland to visit a friend, so I know exactly what you're talking about. Even though I'm living a comfortable life here in the US now, I still have to work for my Memeboxes, because hubs refuses to pay for my non-essentials. In his defense, he doesn't buy anything for himself either.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 13, 2014)

i find it interesting to read about different families around the world, because in hong kong, it's so different! usually both spouses work (but i don't work), and it's actually cheaper to employ a domestic helper to help look after the children (yes, we have two helpers). housing is crazily expensive here, but having a car is quite common. in chinese tradition, hubby gives me a part of his salary for me to spend every month, and that's where my memebox money comes from...

anyways, i received my omg, it's not so omg box today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Although to be honest I hope to write for a small living in future and one I edit the eight manuscripts in need of editing I will see if someone will publish them or self publish....


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, thanks for explaining, I didn't mean you were having any kind of an easy life - I just thought the economic situation almost everywhere seemed so better than here. I don't intend to sound extremely poor and unhappy, but let me just add we've got a one bedroom flat (but it's our own, not rental) and no car. Oh, and here you just get one time $300 when your baby is born and no other extra child care. If you were previously employed you can stay at home for 1 year when your employer is obliged to pay you your bare salary (no bonuses, no social expenses, nothing extra). Ok, enough of my complaining - I should be happy we both manage to find some jobs all the time because it's nothing you take for granted here anyway.

Sorry, for my rant, I just sometimes feel helpless about the situation in this country.

As for the new boxes, I'd really love both but I need to think about it some more... But I love lipsticks and anything cafe smelled.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone with a Girls' Night Out spoiler, please? I've heard there's one in some group on fb but I can't find it...

BTW I kinda want this Lipstick Box - there's supposed to be 10(!) lipsticks!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Anyone with a Girls' Night Out spoiler, please? I've heard there's one in some group on fb but I can't find it...
> 
> BTW I kinda want this Lipstick Box - there's supposed to be 10(!) lipsticks!


I am lippy addict so is a must have for me.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok, Girls' Night Out is reviewed here (it's not my blog, so I hope it's ok to post it): http://toshasbeautyreviews.com/2014/08/13/my-first-memebox-review/


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, Girls' Night Out is reviewed here (it's not my blog, so I hope it's ok to post it): http://toshasbeautyreviews.com/2014/08/13/my-first-memebox-review/


Compared to Korean one that sucks


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Compared to Korean one that sucks


Yeah, it's nothing interesting in my opinion, glad I didn't buy it.

I hope we'll get some stuff from the Korean version in our next Globals, it was their August box and we pretty often get the same products in numbered editions. I'm hoping for all the masks and the perfumed stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> here you just get one time $300 when your baby is born and no other extra child care. If you were previously employed you can stay at home for 1 year when your employer is obliged to pay you your bare salary (no bonuses, no social expenses, nothing extra).


The situations vary so much in the US and between families, really. I live in NYC, serve as the working spouse while my husband is unemployed, and if I were to have a baby I would not only receive zero paid maternity leave or financial compensation/support, but my employer could legally fire me from my job (I have a decent job, but small employers have that right here). I'm really thankful to have a good job that I like, but these restrictions make it pretty much impossible to have children. So I have a kpop blog instead! ha

We makeup lovers should all feel really fortunate, in a way--have you ever heard some of the nasty trash that men used to write about women who wear makeup? Urgh--what a bunch of jerks! Leon Battista Alberti can rebirth himself, we get to wear glitter and winged eyeliner now woo!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 13, 2014)

Totally snagging the bundle! Love both coffee and lipstick so...and the description says there will be 10 of the best lipsticks :0!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> We makeup lovers should all feel really fortunate, in a way--have you ever heard some of the nasty trash that men used to write about women who wear makeup? Urgh--what a bunch of jerks! Leon Battista Alberti can rebirth himself, we get to wear glitter and winged eyeliner now woo!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, that made me laugh for sure!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You're right there's really no use complaining if we can still afford make up and Memeboxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> As long as it's not your blog, you're welcome to post it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here it is (not mine as you can see) :

http://toshasbeautyreviews.com/2014/08/13/my-first-memebox-review/


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining, I didn't mean you were having any kind of an easy life - I just thought the economic situation almost everywhere seemed so better than here. I don't intend to sound extremely poor and unhappy, but let me just add we've got a one bedroom flat (but it's our own, not rental) and no car. Oh, and here you just get one time $300 when your baby is born and no other extra child care. If you were previously employed you can stay at home for 1 year when your employer is obliged to pay you your bare salary (no bonuses, no social expenses, nothing extra). Ok, enough of my complaining - I should be happy we both manage to find some jobs all the time because it's nothing you take for granted here anyway.
> 
> Sorry, for my rant, I just sometimes feel helpless about the situation in this country.
> 
> As for the new boxes, I'd really love both but I need to think about it some more... But I love lipsticks and anything cafe smelled.


Paulina is right I live in Poland too. Have my own two room flat and car but my fiance couldn't find work for over a year and I had to pay for our life... I work in big Bank so I have good salary but it's really hard in Poland. He found work now but I can't for example quit job...

Buy I love cosmetics and buying almost all memeboxes and think about coffee box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

Ten.  

Ten Lipsticks.

/swoon


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I take their descriptions with a truck of salt.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I take their descriptions with a truck of salt.


But if they clearly say 10 in the description than it really should be 10, right? 

However, you're right, they are not always truthful in their advertising. But I think this would be a HUGE fail if they didn't deliver what they promise!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> But if they clearly say 10 in the description than it really should be 10, right?
> 
> However, you're right, they are not always truthful in their advertising. But I think this would be a HUGE fail if they didn't deliver what they promise!


Well the waxing box had no wax so although I bought it I am cynical


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@Paulina PS well if there is any consolation, I love next door to you and I think everyone is just chillax here. Nobody cares about economy or whatnot. I'm so used to shops closing down after a few months. You are not sounding poor and unhappy, it's just the truth  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope more and better things will go your way. Stay strong, hun!

I love that we all have similar/different backgrounds here. Wonderful how the internet can connect us beauty addicts together like this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a separate note, are we picking up the lipsticks and caffeine? Because I am eyeing them so hard right now. Plus, October shipping. Other than the regular I have nth for Oct yet.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Paulina PS well if there is any consolation, I love next door to you and I think everyone is just chillax here. Nobody cares about economy or whatnot. I'm so used to shops closing down after a few months. You are not sounding poor and unhappy, it's just the truth -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope more and better things will go your way. Stay strong, hun!
> 
> I love that we all have similar/different backgrounds here. Wonderful how the internet can connect us beauty addicts together like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a separate note, are we picking up the lipsticks and caffeine? Because I am eyeing them so hard right now. Plus, October shipping. Other than the regular I have nth for Oct yet. :blush: :blush: :blush:


I bought both. I love love love coffee and lippy but not coffee coloured lippy. Or lippy coated coffee, for that matter.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I bought both. I love love love coffee and lippy but not coffee coloured lippy. Or lippy coated coffee, for that matter.


hahah no I hope not dark brown ones. Not too adventurous for that shade.

Also I think (for the Lipstick box) they meant *top ten in Korea* (korean-made) because if they meant top 10 in the world, that might contain Dolce &amp; Gabbana, MAC, NARS or Laura Mercier and that is one unlikely event. If they include one Innisfree or Amore Pacific most raved color, I think the box is already worth it's value to me.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Paulina PS well if there is any consolation, I love next door to you and I think everyone is just chillax here. Nobody cares about economy or whatnot. I'm so used to shops closing down after a few months. You are not sounding poor and unhappy, it's just the truth  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope more and better things will go your way. Stay strong, hun!
> 
> I love that we all have similar/different backgrounds here. Wonderful how the internet can connect us beauty addicts together like this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a separate note, are we picking up the lipsticks and caffeine? Because I am eyeing them so hard right now. Plus, October shipping. Other than the regular I have nth for Oct yet.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


Thanks dear, I'm grateful for all the nice words! It just sucks how economy fails in our countries.

And you're right, it's so good to hear about people's experiences all around the world!

As to the new boxes: I'm getting them both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks dear, I'm grateful for all the nice words! It just sucks how economy fails in our countries.
> 
> And you're right, it's so good to hear about people's experiences all around the world!
> 
> As to the new boxes: I'm getting them both!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woot! Its hard to resist this one. I know of a lipstick fanatic but Memebox does not ship there. Gosh.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Woot! Its hard to resist this one. I know of a lipstick fanatic but Memebox does not ship there. Gosh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you not ship on from you?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can you not ship on from you?


Mail price is exorbitant in Czech rep and I don't want to risk shipping it non-registered.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

I got the Lipstick box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone getting the coffee one?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Anyone getting the coffee one?


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i got bundle for $31.99 including express


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

my cleansing/cute is in london. so will get tomorrowprobably  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

along with my yves rocher order and my k style and omg box knowing my luck


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ladies, I've been reading your posts regarding your husbands and household maintenance and you should really be happy you live in a country when it's possible to support a family on one salary and for a wife to just take care of the house. I personally know nobody who lives this way in Poland, most people juggle several jobs to make some extra money. I've had 2 teaching jobs for 8 years now (plus some private tutoring) and my husband has had 2 or 3 for about that long too. And we really don't make great money, it's enough to live quite a comfortable life, go on some little (not very epensive) holiday twice a year and put a bit aside. Of course, we have to do all the things around our flat, go shopping and do such stuff too, because we don't earn enough to have sb do it for us.
> 
> I wouldn't really like to be a stay at home wife because it's not my thing but I'd be so glad just to have one job only and not be tired all the time. To have some more time with my hubby and think about a baby eventually.


I hear ya!!  I am single, and I work both outside of the home and then I have to take care of my home as well....It is two jobs and no one to automatically help me if I need help.  I have friends, but it isn't automatic - you have to ask...

I was very sick a few years back - 3 surgeries in less than 10 months - open abdominal (yes, 3 times I was sliced open) - and it was really rough.  My friends (as I have no immediate family living near me) were of great comfort, but at the end of the day, and for most of the day, they aren't there.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Lipstick would have tempted me except I have 50 gazillion lipsticks!!  I got the Cafe one, as I did make the request for a coffee box and that has "biancardi" written all over it.


----------



## Fae (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so tempted by the new bundle! Should I? Shouldn't I? ^^ I hope they do include 10 lipsticks, otherwise I'd be seriously bummed!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> I'm so tempted by the new bundle! Should I? Shouldn't I? ^^ I hope they do include 10 lipsticks, otherwise I'd be seriously bummed!


Go on. You know you want to


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 13, 2014)

Got the lipstick box. I'm still fighting a really dumb lip "infection" (I'm still not sure what it is), but maybe by the time I get this box it'll finally be over with (after four months...) and I can congratulate myself with this box!

I hope someone has taken a screenshot of the lipstick box description. There will be riots if we don't get 10 lipsticks... I wouldn't mind a combination of 10 lipsticks/tints/balms, but if they try to add a lip mask or lip exfoliator instead then I will be pretty upset. I'd buy the "All About Lips" if I wanted that sort of stuff.

I'm still waiting on points to be given to me, and it's quite frustrating. Finally e-mailed them back but we'll see what happens. I'm not buying anything else until I get my points, even though I desperately want four/five other boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I just want lipsticks. Got pic on ipad


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hear ya!!  I am single, and I work both outside of the home and then I have to take care of my home as well....It is two jobs and no one to automatically help me if I need help.  I have friends, but it isn't automatic - you have to ask...
> 
> I was very sick a few years back - 3 surgeries in less than 10 months - open abdominal (yes, 3 times I was sliced open) - and it was really rough.  My friends (as I have no immediate family living near me) were of great comfort, but at the end of the day, and for most of the day, they aren't there.


Oh my good lord! 3?! I had one c -section and that was a living hell for almost 6 months, I can't imagine what you went through! Hope you're ok now, you never really "heal" from surgeries like that.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Got OMG,K-pop and Girls night out today. Can't believe I got Girls night out THAT fast.. My fav were probably k-pop box. Just because the OMG factor really isnt there with the OMG box..


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining, I didn't mean you were having any kind of an easy life - I just thought the economic situation almost everywhere seemed so better than here. I don't intend to sound extremely poor and unhappy, but let me just add we've got a one bedroom flat (but it's our own, not rental) and no car. Oh, and here you just get one time $300 when your baby is born and no other extra child care. If you were previously employed you can stay at home for 1 year when your employer is obliged to pay you your bare salary (no bonuses, no social expenses, nothing extra). Ok, enough of my complaining - I should be happy we both manage to find some jobs all the time because it's nothing you take for granted here anyway.


I think staying home isn't extremely common in the US anymore. That said, I think it really depends on where you live and family size (because if you have 3 kids under 6, it makes more financial sense to stay home). Day care in most places here is a mortgage payment. 

Maternity leave definitely is not a perk here. The average maternity leave (IF a company offers one at all) is 6 weeks at 60% pay. I ended up going into congestive heart failure at the end of my pregnancy and took at additional unpaid 3 weeks off. 

I'm fortunate now that I'm able to work from home doing my job. I'm also fortunate that my job is a desk job or I wouldn't have been allowed to return to work and would be on disability.

On a Memebox note, not tempted by any of these boxes. Yay! Going strong...until I get paid of Friday.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got OMG,K-pop and Girls night out today. Can't believe I got Girls night out THAT fast.. My fav were probably k-pop box. Just because the OMG factor really isnt there with the OMG box..


PICSSSSSS of GNO D plzzz


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 13, 2014)

I just got my OMG-box and the whole 



Spoiler



Vitablet



is ruined. All yellow and dried out. So I will contact memebox about it, since it's a full size product worth 46 USD according to them and I cant use it at all. How do you think they will compensate me? I got 5 points for a leaked full size serum but it wall still almost full and usable. 5 points won't be nearly enought in this situation I think.

What do you guys think they will respond?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I just got my OMG-box and the whole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything that will suite them and their on holidays, so wont find out for a bit.

They should really quality control everything before sending things out, It;s not rocket science.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> PICSSSSSS of GNO D plzzz


If you can tell me how to add pictures? I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do I need to upload them to tinypic or can i upload from på computer? And how to add them as spoiler and upload in general here xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> If you can tell me how to add pictures? I have no idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do I need to upload them to tinypic or can i upload from på computer? And how to add them as spoiler and upload in general here xD


 tinypic , grab link and spoiler it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When doing the spoiler,




and than use



in between the spoiler tags. Use "direct link for layouts" as the url after uploading off of TinyPic.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I usually upload the pics to my blog, post it, view image and than grab the link off my blog where my image is and post in spoiler, or tinypic , grab link and spoiler it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I dont want to blog right now. Is it possible to add from just my library on my pc? And how do I add picture onto here? I have no idea rly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I dont want to blog right now. Is it possible to add from just my library on my pc? And how do I add picture onto here? I have no idea rly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you choose more reply options and then there is a spot down at the bottom where you can upload pictures.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok that was easier. Now I have these attacment into my post, how to spoiler them then?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ok that was easier. Now I have these attacment into my post, how to spoiler them then?


Not quite sure--there is a spoilers threat at https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/ for memebox, so if you cannot figure it out, you could post them there.  Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

I really want to order the cafe box but I'm hesitant because I will be away on vacation during the time period when it might arrive (using standard shipping). I'm planning on doing vacation hold but have not had experience receiving an international package through usps so I'm a bit concerned.

I don't really need or want lipsticks, although they would be a nice to have, but I'm debating getting the bundle just to get the express shipping upgrade. I'm new to memeboxes so I would appreciate any advice/thoughts!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok spoiler up for girls night out in the superboxspoiler thread! Thanks for the help girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Anyone getting the coffee one?


I got that one! I think it is calling my name.


----------



## yunii (Aug 13, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I really want to order the cafe box but I'm hesitant because I will be away on vacation during the time period when it might arrive (using standard shipping). I'm planning on doing vacation hold but have not had experience receiving an international package through usps so I'm a bit concerned.
> 
> I don't really need or want lipsticks, although they would be a nice to have, but I'm debating getting the bundle just to get the express shipping upgrade. I'm new to memeboxes so I would appreciate any advice/thoughts!


I usually ship my box to a relative's home if I know I will be on vacation on those dates   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will suggest listen to your heart when it comes to shopping Memebox but use some logic (buy only when you can afford) because this isn't pokemon, you don't need to collect them all.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

LOL thanks @yunii.  You brought me to my senses a bit. I never knew I had an addictive personality until I discovered Memeboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recently moved away from all of my friends and family to the opposite side of the country so unfortunately I don't have anyone that can receive my packages locally.  

Since I don't really want the lipstick box, maybe I'll just take a chance and order the cafe box w/ standard shipping and pray the vacation hold thingie works!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh my good lord! 3?! I had one c -section and that was a living hell for almost 6 months, I can't imagine what you went through! Hope you're ok now, you never really "heal" from surgeries like that.


It is still rough.  and you are right, you never really heal from surgeries like that.

It was pretty bad - unexpected and almost died twice.  That part is, I hope, behind me now, but the complications from open surgery and incisional hernias that may come back again - that is my biggest concern.  And to top it off, I was diagnosed with IBS last year!!  the hits keep coming!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I really want to order the cafe box but I'm hesitant because I will be away on vacation during the time period when it might arrive (using standard shipping). I'm planning on doing vacation hold but have not had experience receiving an international package through usps so I'm a bit concerned.
> 
> I don't really need or want lipsticks, although they would be a nice to have, but I'm debating getting the bundle just to get the express shipping upgrade. I'm new to memeboxes so I would appreciate any advice/thoughts!


should be no problem.  I am going on vacation when I expect a couple of boxes from usps, and I will have them hold it at the PO.

now DHL is another story.  I will have to set up that form online to have them reschedule a delivery...


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 13, 2014)

Can someone please post a link to the new boxes? Thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should be no problem.  I am going on vacation when I expect a couple of boxes from usps, and I will have them hold it at the PO.
> 
> now DHL is another story.  I will have to set up that form online to have them reschedule a delivery...


Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Off to order the cafe box...kinda glad I'm only into the skincare stuff and the not the makeup or else I would really be in trouble.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is still rough.  and you are right, you never really heal from surgeries like that.
> 
> It was pretty bad - unexpected and almost died twice.  That part is, I hope, behind me now, but the complications from open surgery and incisional hernias that may come back again - that is my biggest concern.  And to top it off, I was diagnosed with IBS last year!!  the hits keep coming!!


Yea, I was diagnosed with IBS apparently right after I had my daughter.... ever since I had that surgery, I've had bad abdominal issues, which has still not been diagnosed. - As for the cafe box, I keep thinking there putting food in there or something along those lines, but I think there might be tonymoly coffee scrub in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (another wishful thought)


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should be no problem.  I am going on vacation when I expect a couple of boxes from usps, and I will have them hold it at the PO.
> 
> now DHL is another story.  I will have to set up that form online to have them reschedule a delivery...


Yep the DHL people in my country are surprisingly quite helpful~ I rescheduled with them easily. 

And your story, hun, hang in there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  There is a saying that a good always follow the bad. I know it might never heal, but hopefully you will find comfort in the better things in life. Gosh I want to shower you girls with confetti, unicorns, rainbows and love...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Off to order the cafe box...kinda glad I'm only into the skincare stuff and the not the makeup or else I would really be in trouble.


Same here! Skincare is my undoing. Though deep down I do love lipsticks, I stick to one or two really good ones and gift the rest. I am a hoarder of lipbalms though.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 13, 2014)

Man! Where are the VIP points this month.... ?!?! I am pretty sure this coffee box is a must but I want some points to make me feel better about it.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

galsara said:


> Man! Where are the VIP points this month.... ?!?! I am pretty sure this coffee box is a must but I want some points to make me feel better about it.


Was about twenty second last month I think


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Same here! Skincare is my undoing. Though deep down I do love lipsticks, I stick to one or two really good ones and gift the rest. I am a hoarder of lipbalms though.


Me too! I just started wearing lipsticks again so I only have a couple of them but my makeup bag is busting at the seams with lipbalms/lipstains/liptints. I do love makeup but I'm not interested in Korean makeup ATM, except for BB creams.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I collect lipstick, but never actually wear them cause, like, you know, I DONT GO OUT lol - Groceries much? lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I collect lipstick, but never actually wear them cause, like, you know, I DONT GO OUT lol - Groceries much? lol


Me too... Lipstick obsessed but I never go out.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I collect lipstick, but never actually wear them cause, like, you know, I DONT GO OUT lol - Groceries much? lol


I only go out once a week so I totally wear lipstick while doing chores around the house. Sometimes my hubby comes home and sees me and he's like "Did you go somewhere?" Lol

Vacuuming, cooking, cleaning the kitty litter boxes...Yes, these are lipstick occasions.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

I use lipstick almost daily, but preferably nude colors (pink or nude) or daytime-ish lipsticks ike medium pink etc. I dont dare to wear fuschia or red outside if it's not for a party, but no daytime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I only go out once a week so I totally wear lipstick while doing chores around the house. Sometimes my hubby comes home and sees me and he's like "Did you go somewhere?" Lol
> 
> Vacuuming, cooking, cleaning the kitty litter boxes...Yes, these are lipstick occasions.


hahah those are totally the times I wear lipstick too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is still rough.  and you are right, you never really heal from surgeries like that.
> 
> It was pretty bad - unexpected and almost died twice.  That part is, I hope, behind me now, but the complications from open surgery and incisional hernias that may come back again - that is my biggest concern.  And to top it off, I was diagnosed with IBS last year!!  the hits keep coming!!


Omg, that must have been so hard! You're a strong woman to go through all of this and stay positive. I really hope everything gets better for you soon and you won't have to suffer that much anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've never had this kind of experiences but I've got two chronic illnesses that I will never be cured from and will probably have to take pills every day for the rest of my life. It's just hard sometimes being human but on the other hand, there are so many other good things in life   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like Memeboxes: couldn't say no and got the new bundle  :lol:


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahah those are totally the times I wear lipstick too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha how else will we use up all our lip stuff so we can make room for even MORE lip stuff?


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's a photo of my ruined



Spoiler



vitablets

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10349867_10154446460000048_8411042692778750829_n.jpg?oh=c44923d927863f63d7944cf267982721&amp;oe=5461D5A5&amp;__gda__=1415383024_9b811b1974f1067d8d47e44d15be16bf



I mean nuggets   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 13, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Here's a photo of my ruined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like croutons!!!!!!

Let us know how Meme resolves this for you.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Yucky. Looks like you are having as sucky day as me.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> They look like croutons!!!!!!
> 
> Let us know how Meme resolves this for you.


The soup in a separate container


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Here's a photo of my ruined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UGHHH &amp; of course, it's their National Holiday starting today. Seriously hope you get something better than 5 sorry points.

I hate that there is no CS number we can call. Meme spies, PUHLEASE hire some CS people we can call. I emailed you 3x re: Herbal disappointment and never heard back. ROAR. 

Also, the new VIP bundle is calling to me even though I have like 70+ lipsticks and 10 more would be unnecessary.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 13, 2014)

I missed out on the Cacao Box, I might cave for the Cafe box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

I went for the Cafe box, wanted the bundle, but I decided to just get one. And coffee always wins right? Well at least for me it did   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, thanks for explaining, I didn't mean you were having any kind of an easy life - I just thought the economic situation almost everywhere seemed so better than here. I don't intend to sound extremely poor and unhappy, but let me just add we've got a one bedroom flat (but it's our own, not rental) and no car. Oh, and here you just get one time $300 when your baby is born and no other extra child care. If you were previously employed you can stay at home for 1 year when your employer is obliged to pay you your bare salary (no bonuses, no social expenses, nothing extra). Ok, enough of my complaining - I should be happy we both manage to find some jobs all the time because it's nothing you take for granted here anyway.
> 
> Sorry, for my rant, I just sometimes feel helpless about the situation in this country.
> 
> As for the new boxes, I'd really love both but I need to think about it some more... But I love lipsticks and anything cafe smelled.


You know, I always felt like MUT was a safe place where I could rant about anything and there will always be wonderful and supportive ladies that can instantly brighten up my day. We all have different backgrounds and different struggles, but ultimately, we're all women and we love makeup (and also obsessed with memeboxes, haha). I love this feeling of sisterhood here on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you ever want to rant some more, feel free to PM me, as I'm always happy to lend an ear &lt;3 *group hug*


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Here's a photo of my ruined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwhhh...looks like fish food tablets or something.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Omg, that must have been so hard! You're a strong woman to go through all of this and stay positive. I really hope everything gets better for you soon and you won't have to suffer that much anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've never had this kind of experiences but I've got two chronic illnesses that I will never be cured from and will probably have to take pills every day for the rest of my life. It's just hard sometimes being human but on the other hand, there are so many other good things in life   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Like Memeboxes: couldn't say no and got the new bundle  :lol:


thank you so much and I feel so bad that you have to deal with chronic pain.  My doctors try to get me to take pills, but the pain, so far, thank goodness, is manageable, but I do have a script for those days where it is really bad.   ((((big hugs to you and to all of our ladies here dealing with pain issues)

I think this is why I love beauty products so much - they make me happy, I love treating myself, and I also love to share and give my finds to my family and friends.  It keeps my mind off my other problems and I know compared to others, my problems are quite small

My mom is so cute - she has battled cancer, has hep C, open heart surgery - all in the last few years.  I send her lots of skin care products for her dry skin, gentle natural products for her body as her skin is so thin now (she is quite elderly), facial mists,  hair treatments as she has the curly dry hair in the family (so hair oils are good for her) and nice lip balms and lightly colored lip treatments - she isn't into makeup anymore.  She made me laugh when I sent her the last bundle - saying that I was trying to turn back the time with her by sending her all of these fountain of youth products!! lol  But she loves them.  I send her a lot so she won't horde them, as she would normally do! 

My nieces also get a lot of my stash - lots of makeup, nailpolish, hair products - they love it too!  They are teens, so they love the bright colors and more cutesy packaging.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

so no one has gotten traveler's yet?  so eager to see that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

OiiO said:


> You know, I always felt like MUT was a safe place where I could rant about anything and there will always be wonderful and supportive ladies that can instantly brighten up my day. We all have different backgrounds and different struggles, but ultimately, we're all women and we love makeup (and also obsessed with memeboxes, haha). I love this feeling of sisterhood here on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you ever want to rant some more, feel free to PM me, as I'm always happy to lend an ear &lt;3 *group hug*


Aww, that's totally sweet of you, thank you very much!  :wub:  I hope not to bother you all too much with my issues but it sometimes so good to let out some steam. And as you rightly put it, we all do have something in common - our beauty products which make our lives happier and more colorful   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so no one has gotten traveler's yet?  so eager to see that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's out for delivery, but I've never got anything from DHL Express so I don't know when the driver typically shows up. But I am not so patiently sitting on the couch right by the door with the blinds open so I can see when he gets here!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I shout get cute and cleansing kit tomorrow


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you so much and I feel so bad that you have to deal with chronic pain.  My doctors try to get me to take pills, but the pain, so far, thank goodness, is manageable, but I do have a script for those days where it is really bad.   ((((big hugs to you and to all of our ladies here dealing with pain issues)
> 
> I think this is why I love beauty products so much - they make me happy, I love treating myself, and I also love to share and give my finds to my family and friends.  It keeps my mind off my other problems and I know compared to others, my problems are quite small
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! No worries, one of my illnesses is hypertension so it's not sth painful (usually, sometimes there are headaches, but not so much in my case). The other is irretable bowel syndrom and that's much worse because sometimes it hurts for weeks and I can't really eat much and feel helpless because anything can make it even worse. And there's really no way to deal with the pain quickly but still, it's not sth unbearable ans sth that could kill me.

Let's all be strong, we all have our struggles but it's not the only thing there is too life. There are some challanges we have to deal with to appreciate what we've got. And even if I buy too many Memeboxes. I'll keep doing that because it sth that makes me happy and sth I can think about when other things suck. Cheers, to our beauty addictions!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I shout get cute and cleansing kit tomorrow


I hope to get those too, keeping my fingers crossed because Friday is a national holiday here so if they don't manage tomorrow... Then it's Monday! And I want them bad!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's out for delivery, but I've never got anything from DHL Express so I don't know when the driver typically shows up. But I am not so patiently sitting on the couch right by the door with the blinds open so I can see when he gets here!


Been there, done the saaaame thing!!  I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets outrageously excited to see the DHL/mail guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine are within fifty miles atm.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh man, I got my hopes up _so_ much for express shipping on my Cute/Cleansing, but no such luck. When I bought them, the bundle sold out, so I added both boxes to my cart and paid shipping for each one - I was hoping Memebox would upgrade them anyway, as they've done in the past, but not this time, sadly. :scared:

I can't wait to see spoilers, though!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh man, I got my hopes up _so_ much for express shipping on my Cute/Cleansing, but no such luck. When I bought them, the bundle sold out, so I added both boxes to my cart and paid shipping for each one - I was hoping Memebox would upgrade them anyway, as they've done in the past, but not this time, sadly. :scared:
> 
> I can't wait to see spoilers, though!


Will do if no one beats me to it


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 13, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you so much! No worries, one of my illnesses is hypertension so it's not sth painful (usually, sometimes there are headaches, but not so much in my case). The other is irretable bowel syndrom and that's much worse because sometimes it hurts for weeks and I can't really eat much and feel helpless because anything can make it even worse. And there's really no way to deal with the pain quickly but still, it's not sth unbearable ans sth that could kill me.
> 
> Let's all be strong, we all have our struggles but it's not the only thing there is too life. There are some challanges we have to deal with to appreciate what we've got. And even if I buy too many Memeboxes. I'll keep doing that because it sth that makes me happy and sth I can think about when other things suck. Cheers, to our beauty addictions!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome in IBS club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have it too and also big problems with spine. I try to focus on positives like testing Memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was very sick a few years back - 3 surgeries in less than 10 months - open abdominal (yes, 3 times I was sliced open) - and it was really rough.  My friends (as I have no immediate family living near me) were of great comfort, but at the end of the day, and for most of the day, they aren't there.


Also in a similar situation about 6 years ago. Two separate abdominal surgeries, a spinal fusion and then a follow-up back surgery. Oh yes, and less than a year later another abdominal to remove all the adhesions as a result of opening up my tummy 3 times. My family is not close by and my two closest girlfriends now live in other states. I was left alone while my husband worked horribly long days because I couldn't contribute, was unable to work. It's difficult when you're alone and I know myself personally, it's hard for me to ask for help even when I need it.


----------



## neosan (Aug 13, 2014)

So, the VIP sale price for the Lipstick box ended while I had the damn thing in my cart :angry:  , and I can't find a coupon code that works. Needless to say, Memebox won't be getting my money this time. Oh, well.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's out for delivery, but I've never got anything from DHL Express so I don't know when the driver typically shows up. But I am not so patiently sitting on the couch right by the door with the blinds open so I can see when he gets here!


Last week when I was also not so patiently waiting for my very first shipment of Memeboxes, I was home but I left a note on the door with my tracking# &amp; signature on the off chance that the DHL guy came while I was in the bathroom or something!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

It's here! Brightening and Traveler's spoilers:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

very happy with travellers but dislike bag. mine is shipping tomorrow (or not due to holidays, i don't know)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> very happy with travellers but dislike bag. mine is shipping tomorrow (or not due to holidays, i don't know)


Yeah the bag looks like the cheapest possible thing they could get.


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 13, 2014)

spoilers for my cute wishlist. not my blog

http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmmm the brightening box looks disappointing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 13, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> spoilers for my cute wishlist. not my blog
> 
> http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist


OMG TYTYTYTYTYTYTY! 

So excited to receive my box &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Woooooooooooow think I might cry with happiness


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> spoilers for my cute wishlist. not my blog
> 
> http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist


Best box ever! So excited to get this *-*


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Hmmm the brightening box looks disappointing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited for it. I think I will use all the items, and they're all products I've been wanting.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Added bonus that this and cleansing cost me $5.99 including postage. I might get four boxes tomorrow. 2 DHL 2 Royal Mail plus perhaps a uk birchbox and my Yves Rocher order.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad I didn't get Traveller's, but Brightening looks great to me - having a touch of box envy.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I just hope superfood is good as I had choice between that and brightening. Hope I didn't chose wrong


----------



## maii (Aug 13, 2014)

OMG - Cute Wishlist looks like the best thing ever! So sad I didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Travellers is disappointing - horrible cheap bag and more Pure Smile. Lip Tint swabs look cool though.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

hmm, so no perfume or anything with the travelers box....yes, I was a victim to their cute pictures of products again..is that lip tint really orange?  sigh.

the bag is kinda lame too.

thank you for the pictures!! 

the cute box is so much better - damn it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

There are a lot of items in Traveller's that I have been needing,



Spoiler



makeup remover wipes, sunscreen is always welcome, I'm interested in trying the lip tint, and I got the eyeliner in brown instead of black so yay for that.


But I think I'm more excited about everything in Brightening. More actual full size products, and all things I'm interested in trying.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Is item two in travellers more than one use?


----------



## migasa (Aug 13, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Hmmm the brightening box looks disappointing to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like the brightening


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> spoilers for my cute wishlist. not my blog
> 
> http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist


 I ordered the cutie pie marzia, has the same eyeliner tin ughh lol 

If anyone wants to trade for the eyeliner beauty people/snow white tin, let me know. I have two now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 13, 2014)

Re: Cute Box

OMG IF ANYONE GETS THE PENGUIN AND I DO NOT (item #4) I WILL TRADE YOU STRAIGHT ACROSS. PLEASE?!?

I love penguins. :3


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is item two in travellers more than one use?


Yeah it's a full size packet doesn't say how many sheets, but I imagine at least 20.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 13, 2014)

Love the contents of the brightening box! I would have been happier with more than 5 products since one of them is a one-time use, but I will use everything in this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Item 2, 7 and 8 of cute wishlist will be washed out and given to my boy once I use them up

And 4


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

SCREAMING OVER THE CUTE BOX!!!

Memebox, whyyyyy didn't you express my order? I paid twice as much for standard shipping than what other people paid for express, arggghhh.

My obsessively detailed thoughts about the box:



Spoiler



ALL. THREE. A:T FOX CUPCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was only hoping for one, at best! Also, they're marked as only being worth $6 each when they've been $17-$20+ in the Memeshop for months, curiously enough.

Mixed thoughts on the Snow White eyeliner. I love love love the tin, but the liner looks exactly like the Makeon Mermaid liner, which I already have (and don't love, tbh). Also I feel bad for those who already received this in the CutiePie Marzia box.

Kokostar Split End Therapy is... not cute?

Mud Pack is not full size, but whatevs, we know how Meme rolls.

Missing U Hand Creams are on my own personal cute wishlist! ~screams~

Happy about the Candy Stick, meh on the paw point pads, at least as far cuteness goes, but they'll be fun to try.


Okay, going in search of cleansing kit spoilers now!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> SCREAMING OVER THE CUTE BOX!!!
> 
> Memebox, whyyyyy didn't you express my order? I paid twice as much for standard shipping than what other people paid for express, arggghhh.
> 
> ...


The A:T fox cupcakes are small, deluxe sample sizes it looks. I don't think they could fit all three full sizes in one box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they could have though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> SCREAMING OVER THE CUTE BOX!!!
> 
> Memebox, whyyyyy didn't you express my order? I paid twice as much for standard shipping than what other people paid for express, arggghhh.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing about the



Spoiler



Split End Therapy, but apparently it comes with a hair tie that is called "cute". A little lame to me, but the rest of the box is so good, I forgive them!


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 13, 2014)

OMGOSH, I'M SO GLAD I GOT BRIGHTENING CARE  

I've been wanting that mask especially! I even had it in my Memebox shopping cart for a while.. Yayay! Thanks for the spoiler!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone know what that pink bubble thing is in the cute box?? on the far right hand side.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh the



Spoiler



cupcakes


are not full size! In the Memeshop, they're 50mL with sprinkles, in the box, they're 10mL without sprinkles. Still happy to try them.

ETA - just saw your post, @ - you beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah it's a full size packet doesn't say how many sheets, but I imagine at least 20.


Cool. I use them if feeling tired so will be used.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know what that pink bubble thing is in the cute box?? on the far right hand side.


Looks like a sharpener for the eyeliners


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Looks like a sharpener for the eyeliners


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so jealous of you ladies getting the cute box! Wish I was getting one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Me too! I just started wearing lipsticks again so I only have a couple of them but my makeup bag is busting at the seams with lipbalms/lipstains/liptints. I do love makeup but I'm not interested in Korean makeup ATM, except for BB creams.


Word.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BB creams are life saviors for days where full makeup/foundations are too heavy. We need more in coming boxes lol.


----------



## catyz (Aug 13, 2014)

Woo, the brightening and cute boxes look so good! I wish I got the cute box. I didn't get the second one either! At least I got the brightening! I can't wait to get my box! Had two deliveries today but have to get it tomorrow. No idea what I'm getting...lol I can't wait to pick them up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 13, 2014)

Um... Did anyone else notice that the travelers box does not have the spoiler item I'm it? It was supposed to come with Sunless Nightgold Self Tanning Tissues ($24). I wasn't all that excited about the tanning towels but I am annoyed that they sent something out as a spoiler but didn't bother to include it AGAIN. And they didn't even send out an email letting people know about the change. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I forgot about that... Naughty naughty memebox


----------



## rubelet (Aug 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Got the lipstick box. I'm still fighting a really dumb lip "infection" (I'm still not sure what it is), but maybe by the time I get this box it'll finally be over with (after four months...) and I can congratulate myself with this box!
> 
> I hope someone has taken a screenshot of the lipstick box description. There will be riots if we don't get 10 lipsticks... I wouldn't mind a combination of 10 lipsticks/tints/balms, but if they try to add a lip mask or lip exfoliator instead then I will be pretty upset. I'd buy the "All About Lips" if I wanted that sort of stuff.
> 
> I'm still waiting on points to be given to me, and it's quite frustrating. Finally e-mailed them back but we'll see what happens. I'm not buying anything else until I get my points, even though I desperately want four/five other boxes.


The lipstick box no longer mentions 10 in the description.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Um... Did anyone else notice that the travelers box does not have the spoiler item I'm it? It was supposed to come with Sunless Nightgold Self Tanning Tissues ($24). I wasn't all that excited about the tanning towels but I am annoyed that they sent something out as a spoiler but didn't bother to include it AGAIN. And they didn't even send out an email letting people know about the change. Unless I'm missing something?


yep....seems like an email is in order to memebox!!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 13, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Um... Did anyone else notice that the travelers box does not have the spoiler item I'm it? It was supposed to come with Sunless Nightgold Self Tanning Tissues ($24). I wasn't all that excited about the tanning towels but I am annoyed that they sent something out as a spoiler but didn't bother to include it AGAIN. And they didn't even send out an email letting people know about the change. Unless I'm missing something?


Totally forgot about that...


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 13, 2014)

rubelet said:


> The lipstick box no longer mentions 10 in the description.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my god Memebox, what the hell!?!?!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Lol I have a screenshot. As I said take it all with a lot of salt


----------



## Fae (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm so happy I bought the cute &amp; brightening box! I love all the contents! Can't wait to get my hands on them! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

here is the screen shot that states that they would be in the traveler's box

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/body-hair-208/sunless-nightgold-self-tanning-tissue#.U-vUvxAXJvU


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

rubelet said:


> The lipstick box no longer mentions 10 in the description.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh god not again.  :scared:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you @@biancardi I will sort that on Monday.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@biancardi I bet you have another memebox website hidden hehe. I appoint you Your Honor, the Memelawyer.


----------



## Leja (Aug 13, 2014)

:wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Let us know what happens with the tanning wipes, I honestly didn't want them anyways, so if they substituted something else for them I'm fine. But if they were missing then I might send them an email.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Woow, they really keep insulting us..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone have a picture of the 10 lippies in the description???

Me personally, were actually looking forward to some tanning wipes. Im super pale, so I need some tan.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Let us know what happens with the tanning wipes, I honestly didn't want them anyways, so if they substituted something else for them I'm fine. But if they were missing then I might send them an email.


They should do what they did with Office Essentials - they didn't tell us that the spoiler wouldn't be in the box prior to shipment and we had to tell them about it.  They gave everyone 10 points for that one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They should do what they did with Office Essentials - they didn't tell us that the spoiler wouldn't be in the box prior to shipment and we had to tell them about it.  They gave everyone 10 points for that one.


Well points I'm all for! Going to email them, I'm sure I have the email with the spoiler somewhere I can screen cap.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

yes but i will figure out how to do it tomorrow if that is okay. I just hope it is okay pic


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 13, 2014)

Well.  That stinks!  Someone did comment on one of my blog posts saying she asked Memebox if there really would be ten lipsticks and they told her it was a TYPO!!!  (and now its missing from the description, of course)

A typo for WHAT?!  Sheesh.   A typo and they mean 1?  BAH!


----------



## avarier (Aug 13, 2014)

I never saw 10 in the description for the lip box. I looked a couple times.. maybe I overlooked it? does somebody have the screenshot?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

How can that be a typo? Btw the tanning wipes still show that info if you wanna do a screenshot


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well points I'm all for! Going to email them, I'm sure I have the email with the spoiler somewhere I can screen cap.


If you do screencap it, can you please post it here? I deleted the original email a while back.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Word.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> BB creams are life saviors for days where full makeup/foundations are too heavy. We need more in coming boxes lol.


Word em up lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have two unopened bottles of foundation since they are too heavy to use right now, and have only been using BB creams and a BB cushion.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well points I'm all for! Going to email them, I'm sure I have the email with the spoiler somewhere I can screen cap.


I have that as well - just took it out of my trash folder and am keeping it!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

or screenshot this

http://us.memebox.com/sunless-nightgold-self-tanning-tissue#.U-vdgGPQo4w


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

avarier said:


> I never saw 10 in the description for the lip box. I looked a couple times.. maybe I overlooked it? does somebody have the screenshot?


it was there this morning - I, alas, didn't do a screen shot, but this is what it said:

_This is for all you lipstick junkies out there! You can go through the rest of this month with the same sheer balm that has become part of your daily makeup ritual, or you can throw caution to the wind and try to something totally new! Team Memebox has hand-picked these super rich, super fun, super beautiful lipstick shades that will become your new lip favorites! From unabashed bold hues to classic shades, you’ll be ready to sport some vicious lips with these hot lippies from top-of-the-line Korean brands! A girl can never get enough lipstick. From deep reds to natural nudes, there’s always a new shade out there for you. Team Cosmo hand-picked the ten best lipsticks out of the bunch. Check it out!  [shipping starts Oct 2nd]_

And that is NOT a typo.  They had a full sentence with their "team cosmo" line


----------



## cfisher (Aug 13, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> I just got my OMG-box and the whole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their Vitablets are one of the most overvaued items that I've seen on Memebox so far. I purchased a couple containers at $23 (on Memebox's half off sale, their original asking price is the $46), but cancelled after paying $7 elsewhere for the same size bottle PLUS a free additional smaller bottle. So they probably only pay $4 or under for a bottle.

I'm so grateful that I cancelled my order for the Vitablets through them, I would have been furious if I paid $46 and ended up with bottles that looked like that. When I looked up the product on other sites the individual items look so colorful and vibrant, I hope the ones I ordered elsewhere don't look like that.

Did anyone else have theirs arrive from Memebox like that?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> or screenshot this
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/sunless-nightgold-self-tanning-tissue#.U-vdgGPQo4w


yes, I got that one earlier in this thread too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's a nice tiny image


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Here's a nice tiny image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but I like to give them a full image of everything so they can't accuse me of photoshopping or something.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 13, 2014)

Cleansing spoilers below; My Cute posted in the Superbox thread.



Spoiler










Solid box. I'm not super excited about anything, but I'll always need cleansers, so I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, but I like to give them a full image of everything so they can't accuse me of photoshopping or something.


If they did that to me I would never buy anything from them again. Just saying.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

I wish they would stop putting PORE products in every box.   Why is memebox so obsessed with pores?  I have never been obsessed with mine before and now they are making me inspect my pores daily - lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Cleansing spoilers below; My Cute posted in the Superbox thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That egyptian pack looks neat!! If anyone wants to trade me your egyptian packs let me know!!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

No oil?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was there this morning - I, alas, didn't do a screen shot, but this is what it said:
> 
> _This is for all you lipstick junkies out there! You can go through the rest of this month with the same sheer balm that has become part of your daily makeup ritual, or you can throw caution to the wind and try to something totally new! Team Memebox has hand-picked these super rich, super fun, super beautiful lipstick shades that will become your new lip favorites! From unabashed bold hues to classic shades, you’ll be ready to sport some vicious lips with these hot lippies from top-of-the-line Korean brands! A girl can never get enough lipstick. From deep reds to natural nudes, there’s always a new shade out there for you. Team Cosmo hand-picked the ten best lipsticks out of the bunch. Check it out!  [shipping starts Oct 2nd]_
> 
> And that is NOT a typo.  They had a full sentence with their "team cosmo" line


Wth , why they got too keep lying. It says TEN and not 10, so how can you mess that up?!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No oil?


No, which totally surprises me. But I think the



Spoiler



D'RAN Wonder Pure Cleansing Lotion


might serve that purpose; the instructions say it melts makeup, so maybe it can be the step one in a two-step cleanse.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

so based on the OMG box and travelers box (so disappointed that they didn't give us one of the cute roll on perfumes - sobs), I have come to the conclusion that I should stick to:


very specific types - my best boxes were the honey, milk, whole grains, cacao,fermented, aloe vera in this category
very specific NEEDS - pore care 3, free from oil &amp; troubles, masks and  foot care 1&amp;2
global boxes

these boxes with  vague themes - herbal (yes, herbal is too vague) , travelers, omg, office essentials, at home, vitamin care - are boxes I could have lived without. 

So, boxes like tea, scrub, cafe (coffee), free from oil &amp; troubles, masks - these are the ones I should get.  Yes, I might get a dud here and there, but they are better than these vague themed ones for me.  There was a couple of exceptions for the vague themes - cooling care, bubble pop and detox (ducks with the detox box clutched to my chest) - but overall, I should raise an eyebrow the next time they come out with a vague themed box and think about it.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

You guys...I can't get over the cute wishlist box. I just can't. I am SCREAMING over the mini cupcakes!!! And those Etude House lotions I've been eyeing on ebay for YEARS! 

This is truly a cute box and now I'm even more excited for cute #2. I cannot take the wait for standard shipping omggggg &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I want to get the lipstick box,  but it will probably contain another dior knock off, that's the 3rd one (different company) Memebox has put in their box's, and than with the whole "typo" bull, kind of puts me off. Maybe I will buy a restock after spoilers.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 13, 2014)

I was also really disappointed we didn't get a cute little perfume rollerball since it was in the picture, was added as a special to the shop when the box came out, and was a thing that has not been sent out yet. It was the main reason I purchased the box. I didn't pay enough for the box to be upset about it (yay $15 off code) but it is a very underwhelming box. Fingers crossed they actually do something about the spoiler bait and switch.

ETA: this is in response to @@biancardi


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

@@MissJexie It is good to see something good among the looming black clouds.

So finally some brand that we recognize! Yeah~ Can't wait to see whats in the #2 one too..


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I was also really disappointed we didn't get a cute little perfume rollerball since it was in the picture, was added as a special to the shop when the box came out, and was a thing that has not been sent out yet. It was the main reason I purchased the box. I didn't pay enough for the box to be upset about it (yay $15 off code) but it is a very underwhelming box. Fingers crossed they actually do something about the spoiler bait and switch.
> 
> ETA: this is in response to @@biancardi


yeah, I actually thought they were going to have products like that in the picture.  Instead, some damn orange lip tint in a Q-tip?  Seriously? ORANGE?  

Not many women can pull off orange and I am not one of them..sigh.

And I didn't expect the nice suede bag, but something a bit classy.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I love orange lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I love orange lol


Orange makes me look like green goblin. Does not go well with yellow undertones lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I love orange lol


lol

you are a women who can pull it off.  I look like Bozo the clown with orange on.

That company made one in cherry.  Now, I don't like red lipsticks either, but I would take cherry over orange any day!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I think it matches my personality or my skin tone.... Not sure which.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Orange makes me look like green goblin. Does not go well with yellow undertones lol.


exactly - I have yellow/warm skin tones.  I mean, I like orange on other people, just not me. I am surprised they did not do a random selection on those lip tints, because the maker also does them in cherry.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think it matches my personality or my skin tone.... Not sure which.


Lets hope its you're skin tone LOL


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Cleansing spoilers below; My Cute posted in the Superbox thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the spoiler! I agree that it's a solid box, but I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the cleanser - I think they should have gone with something more suited to many different skin types, and this one would be more at home in an Oil &amp; Troubles box. Very happy with everything else, though.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't do nudes as my lips are quite dark compared to my pale skin. Same with pale pinks. Make me look like I have tipexed my lips.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Lets hope its you're skin tone LOL


I am several slices short of a full loaf. I love oranges and purples and bright reds


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

Orange makes me look sick too &gt;.&lt; 

Pff. I think the good memedays are over, sadly. More and more "mistakes","lying" to us, not including right items, not telling, not replying to emails, jacking the values, adding "not fullsizes" into superboxes etc.. .I feel heartbroken, lol. :blink:  Anyone else?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

I like pink-browns, plums, berries, burgundy, spice-brown colors.  I also do not do light nudes or light/bright pinks very well.

I like darker colors as a rule for lip products or colors like the lipstick in the Colorbox blue - that was perfect for me!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 13, 2014)

Omg im so glad i broke down and got the cute wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Everything looks amazing! Thank you for the spoiler! Now i really can't wait for my box to come!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Orange makes me look sick too &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Pff. I think the good memedays are over, sadly. More and more "mistakes","lying" to us, not including right items, not telling, not replying to emails, jacking the values, adding "not fullsizes" into superboxes etc.. .I feel heartbroken, lol. :blink:  Anyone else?


yes.....

At least the cute wishlist box looks good - I didn't get it, but it is nice and I would have liked it better than OMG and travelers.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I like pink-browns, plums, berries, burgundy, spice-brown colors.  I also do not do light nudes or light/bright pinks very well.
> 
> I like darker colors as a rule for lip products or colors like the lipstick in the Colorbox blue - that was perfect for me!


I loveee berry colors


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Orange makes me look sick too &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Pff. I think the good memedays are over, sadly. More and more "mistakes","lying" to us, not including right items, not telling, not replying to emails, jacking the values, adding "not fullsizes" into superboxes etc.. .I feel heartbroken, lol. :blink:  Anyone else?


Yup, its true!! - After I saw the Girls night out box today, I was officially disgusted. What's funny as well, all those boxes (the recent ones that have shipped) GNO, Travellers, Brightening, and the most recent ones, are all.... well, not as good as I'm sure they could have been, probably due to that 15$ code we were using in july + the 10$ off code......and the shipping for those boxes (if not ordered bundled) are shipped slower than usual which is strange..well actually not strange, but I have an idea as to why they are shipped slower than usual (7 days) from before. - There's 4 ways of shipping things in those parts of the world (different shipping times), turtle slow shipping 1-2$ to ship (bulk), 7 day shipping $4-7 (bulk), express shipping 10-15$ (BULK)  and over night shipping 25-30$ (BULK). I think those box's we paid for with the 15$ off +10$ off codes were shipped turtle slow, vs the 6.99$ (7 -9 days)


----------



## avarier (Aug 13, 2014)

With the current track record of memebox having poor/misleading descriptions &amp; awful quality .. I'm not buying anything that is a themed box anymore unless they have a fantastic promo code that makes it worthwhile. The $5 code doesn't even cover standard shipping -.-


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Orange makes me look sick too &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Pff. I think the good memedays are over, sadly. More and more "mistakes","lying" to us, not including right items, not telling, not replying to emails, jacking the values, adding "not fullsizes" into superboxes etc.. .I feel heartbroken, lol. :blink:  Anyone else?


I want to love them so badly! Their generosity and occasional good boxes. It is like a mother see their son grow up, become rich and successful, only to leave her at the folk's home. Lol am I making any sense at all.. But I still love memebox.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 13, 2014)

Can someone kindly link the travlers spoiler? Is it out already?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Can someone kindly link the travlers spoiler? Is it out already?


A few pages ago on this thread. Page 619


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

To clarify the orange lip tint in Traveller's is more red orange than straight orange and I think it's very flattering. Give me a minute and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I want to love them so badly! Their generosity and occasional good boxes. It is like a mother see their son grow up, become rich and successful, only to leave her at the folk's home. Lol am I making any sense at all.. But I still love memebox.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Iknow what you mean! I still love them.. But it's so hard seeing a good company go downwards like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

on the blog that posted the my cute wishlist spoiler, the picture of everything in the box...there looks like there's something that is a pink pencil sharpener or something? 

http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist

It's in the first picture of the box, to the right of the muddy girl mask.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup, its true!! - After I saw the Girls night out box today, I was officially disgusted. What's funny as well, all those boxes (the recent ones that have shipped) GNO, Travellers, Brightening, and the most recent ones, are all.... well, not as good as I'm sure they could have been, probably due to that 15$ code we were using in july + the 10$ off code......and the shipping for those boxes (if not ordered bundled) are shipped slower than usual which is strange..well actually not strange, but I have an idea as to why they are shipped slower than usual (7 days) from before. - There's 4 ways of shipping things in those parts of the world (different shipping times), turtle slow shipping 1-2$ to ship (bulk), 7 day shipping $4-7 (bulk), express shipping 10-15$ (BULK)  and over night shipping 25-30$ (BULK). I think those box's we paid for with the 15$ off +10$ off codes were shipped turtle slow, vs the 6.99$ (7 -9 days)


Well, they shouldn't give us worse boxes because they had a promocode going on. That's their fault if they lost some money, and shouldnt affect us as customers, atleast what I think.. I've noticed it too. Except k-style and omg, my boxes has taken much longer to arrive... Maybe they've had holidays too??


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Well, they shouldn't give us worse boxes because they had a promocode going on. That's their fault if they lost some money, and shouldnt affect us as customers, atleast what I think.. I've noticed it too. Except k-style and omg, my boxes has taken much longer to arrive... Maybe they've had holidays too??


Not recently? There holiday started today - (Aug 14th/Korea)

Well we will see after all the boxes that are shipped out in August , if the ones after those are good. Test this theory out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Mine seem to be coming faster to the uk... About five or six days


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> on the blog that posted the my cute wishlist spoiler, the picture of everything in the box...there looks like there's something that is a pink pencil sharpener or something?
> 
> http://www.hellorin.com/blog/2014/8/13/memebox-superbox-41-my-cute-wishlist
> 
> It's in the first picture of the box, to the right of the muddy girl mask.


Yes, it's a pencil sharpener. It fits standard size pencils, not chubby stick sized (it only has one hole).


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine seem to be coming faster to the uk... About five or six days


Maybe they have different people taking charge sending out to certain regions of the world lol

We come up with all sorts of theory when things happen don't we?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Orange lip tint swatches, you unscrew the top, and the tint gets released into the bottom swab which you then apply on your lips.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Not recently? There holiday started today - (Aug 14th/Korea)
> 
> Well we will see after all the boxes that are shipped out in August , if the ones after those are good. Test this theory out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you're right, it's just unfair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah a red orange. I like an orange orange but will use that.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 13, 2014)

I can't believe they changed the description for the lipstick box the day after...the main reason I bought it was because it said it contained 10 of the best lipsticks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although there are still some good releases from Memebox as of late, I have to agree- the recent boxes haven't been as good as they could have been with a few exceptions. Even the "good boxes" like the brightening box and cooling care only contained 5 products, when boxes used to have 6 at least, without one-time use ones being disguised as "full size". They stopped giving points to non-VIP completely (so what incentive do they have to buy more?). We used to get showered with points and codes but the quality of boxes was still great. I think the $15 code isn't an excuse for the decline in the quality of boxes and poor customer service.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

@MemeJunkie

Sorry my bad (about the vip stuff)

In my morning I always check my email and I do get vip emails I only forget to post them on my blog.

Because in the morning I'm so sleepy I think I'm dreaming that I see vip boxes and later on that day I realize It wasn't a dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> happened to me 3 times already.

I'll try to be more awake in the morning for vip stuff haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you girls for all the advice on what to buy or not of these new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really helps me, but still haven't decided yet xD

Also I have been scrolling and reading lots of comments of todays subjects but I don't enter the conversation too much

because I badly bruised me thumb/hand. so a bit painfull to type a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Yes, it's a pencil sharpener. It fits standard size pencils, not chubby stick sized (it only has one hole).


Am I missing it on the card or is it just not on there? I was wondering if it was just a bonus or something. It does look like the Etude House pencil sharpener so that's what I was assuming!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I missing it on the card or is it just not on there? I was wondering if it was just a bonus or something. It does look like the Etude House pencil sharpener so that's what I was assuming!


I think its a bonus because of all the pencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think its a bonus because of all the pencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ooh nice, are they not twist up pencils? They looked like it to me but that would be a nice bonus if they're sharpened pencils!


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 13, 2014)

_[insert yelling here about changing the Lipstick box's information]_

This is no way for any company to behave. "Ten" is _not_ a typo. Even "10" couldn't possibly be a typo. There is no way you can write "ten" when you mean some other number. And if it was a typo, then you wouldn't remove the entire sentence from the description, you would update it with the true number of items. This was a bait-and-switch. I would be furious, but I'm honestly just tired of wasting my money on a company that thinks it can outright lie to me.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

That last paragraph looks like it was lifted out of Cosmo magazine or something LOL. Like an editorial on the best 10 lipsticks and they just liked the way it sounded and copy/pasted it not realizing it says "ten best lipsticks out of the bunch" and then realized it and deleted it quickly. 

While some of their issues are inexcusable (the waxing box, sneak peeks not even being in the boxes etc) I really think that this was a typo/error on their part and they probably fixed it as soon as it was noticed.


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 13, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS, YOU'RE RIGHT.

I totally didn't notice Team Cosmo in there. They plagiarized from a Cosmo article posted _two days_ ago. That's... even worse than lying about the product, to be honest. I get that there's a language barrier, but plagiarism is... illegal.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

Good point, @@MissJexie - I was wondering what on earth "Team Cosmo" was supposed to mean. They really need to work on their descriptions in general though, I think.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 13, 2014)

I kept thinking it was Cosmopolitan Korea. I even looked at that site though I don't read much...uh. So it turns out to be copy pasted. *facepalm*


----------



## theori3 (Aug 13, 2014)

It almost seems like they have some intern writing the descriptions who has no idea what they're doing, and management is forgetting to double-check the descriptions. You'd think that with so many mess ups at this point, they would scour those descriptions for anything that could be misleading. I wonder if they pulled from the article for inspiration on writing about lipsticks, and just forgot to remove the text afterwards. It is pretty terrible, though. Those who bought it can cancel the order and get a refund though, right?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, YOU'RE RIGHT.
> 
> I totally didn't notice Team Cosmo in there. They plagiarized from a Cosmo article posted _two days_ ago. That's... even worse than lying about the product, to be honest. I get that there's a language barrier, but plagiarism is... illegal.


Wowwwww...Yea I think a lot of it has to do with the language barrier, but I am very sure that they have had so many issues with the descriptions of boxes because they probably lift many of them from other places. It's a shame because there are plenty of English-speaking people in Korea that could do this job for them!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It almost seems like they have some intern writing the descriptions who has no idea what they're doing, and management is forgetting to double-check the descriptions. You'd think that with so many mess ups at this point, they would scour those descriptions for anything that could be misleading. I wonder if they pulled from the article for inspiration on writing about lipsticks, and just forgot to remove the text afterwards. It is pretty terrible, though. Those who bought it can cancel the order and get a refund though, right?


That's exactly what I think is going on. I remember reading when Memebox first launched that they hired a LOT of new to the workforce interns to help them with stuff because they were on a shoestring budget. It's possible that these descriptions are "written" by interns and the Memebox staff isn't editing/checking them ahead of time before putting them up. Someone needs to be fired LOL  :blink:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm wondering who's the website editior/writer anything.

they better be hiring someone who's english is good, not sloppy and perfectionist. honest and knows good marketing.

Because these mistakes that also happened before and before only makes people second think about the honesty of the product or box they are selling not to mention anger.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Wowwwww...Yea I think a lot of it has to do with the language barrier, but I am very sure that they have had so many issues with the descriptions of boxes because they probably lift many of them from other places. It's a shame because there are plenty of English-speaking people in Korea that could do this job for them!


They are in America  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've asked them before out of curiousity about the world cup xD yes.. emailing also about other stuff is fun too xD


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> They are in America  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've asked them before out of curiousity about the world cup xD yes.. emailing also about other stuff is fun too xD


They're not solely based in the US. They have a US Headquarters based in San Francisco CA, but their entire operation isn't out of the US.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 13, 2014)

So I was backreading and saw the spoilers for the Cute Box and I'm super excited to get mine. Makes me feel better about missing the CutiePie box.

I wanted Traveller's and Brightening but missed out, but that is a good thing, because those spoilers do not interest me at all.

LOL at the plagiarism though.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You guys...I can't get over the cute wishlist box. I just can't. I am SCREAMING over the mini cupcakes!!! And those Etude House lotions I've been eyeing on ebay for YEARS!
> 
> This is truly a cute box and now I'm even more excited for cute #2. I cannot take the wait for standard shipping omggggg &lt;3 &lt;3


Between those and the spoilers I have now check 5 things off of my Wishlist, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 13, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Between those and the spoilers I have now check 5 things off of my Wishlist, lol.


omg I know! Our praying for the a:t fox cupcakes worked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I suppose I am glad I snoozed on getting the lip box. I knew 10 was too good to be true. But I am slightly LOLing my pants off at the blatant plagiarism from Cosmo UK.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They're not solely based in the US. They have a US Headquarters based in San Francisco CA, but their entire operation isn't out of the US.


They told me they are emaling and working (also website) from the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Aug 13, 2014)

The more I look at it the more heartbroken I am about the bag from Traveller's. It's just SO ugly.

The picture was just so misleading. Serves me right for reading into Meme's box pictures, but...argh. I had such high hopes for this box.

Hopefully we'll get another 10 points for the missing spoiler item - but to be honest, with this spate of awful boxes and bad mistakes on meme's part, I'm not even exited about ordering anymore from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 13, 2014)

I generally ignore the pictures, although the Cute one was making me hope for a TonyMoly Bunny Stick


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 13, 2014)

HEY, MEMEBOX! I'm an English teacher. I will write you the best damn descriptions on the web (and make them accurate). You can pay me in products.  :luv:

...please?  :hehe:

For real, Memebox, don't plagiarize; that's someone else's hard work you're stealing.


----------



## avarier (Aug 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, YOU'RE RIGHT.
> 
> I totally didn't notice Team Cosmo in there. They plagiarized from a Cosmo article posted _two days_ ago. That's... even worse than lying about the product, to be honest. I get that there's a language barrier, but plagiarism is... illegal.


This is just plain STUPID. Between that and the meme's pouch box picture, they're begging for a lawsuit. And having an office in the United States means they can definitely be sued here. You CANNOT advertise with products that you have NO affiliation and you absolutely cannot plagiarize. What is going on with this company?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh hey I got a reply back from Memebox already about the tanning wipes that were missing from the Traveller's box...

Me:



> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just received my Traveller's Kit box today, and the product from the spoiler was not included. Not on the info card or in the box. Here's a photo of what I received, and the screen capture of the tanning wipe product that says it would be included. Is there anything that can be done about this error?


Memebox:



> hi Kelly.
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting us !
> ...


What? Yeah you were no help.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, YOU'RE RIGHT.
> 
> I totally didn't notice Team Cosmo in there. They plagiarized from a Cosmo article posted _two days_ ago. That's... even worse than lying about the product, to be honest. I get that there's a language barrier, but plagiarism is... illegal.


Oh wow!!! Im actually, like .. I dont even know, disgusted more!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh hey I got a reply back from Memebox already about the tanning wipes that were missing from the Traveller's box...
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


Wish they would respond to me....%*^&amp;$%&amp;$%&amp;


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wish they would respond to me....%*^&amp;$%&amp;$%&amp;


Like, I don't even understand what was said. I mean honestly it doesn't bother me much since I would have had no use for the tanning wipes, but I would like some points for being lied to.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg I know! Our praying for the a:t fox cupcakes worked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I literally squealed, lol.

Now to get them to put one of those adorable snail creams in the next one, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh hey I got a reply back from Memebox already about the tanning wipes that were missing from the Traveller's box...
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...





Kelly Silva said:


> Oh hey I got a reply back from Memebox already about the tanning wipes that were missing from the Traveller's box...
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


Did she just straight up lie to you? That's kind of offensive...a majority of us definitely saw the spoiler. I remember some pages back, a few of us were commenting on it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Like, I don't even understand what was said. I mean honestly it doesn't bother me much since I would have had no use for the tanning wipes, but I would like some points for being lied to.


Yea exactly!. They lied, and they plagiarized, not only once, but several times!

I'm putting halt on purchasing, until we all get points, or a LEGIT apology. Something other than LIES


----------



## flushblush (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think the tanning wipes were ever announced with a big spoiler hullabaloo, like in the spoilers section of the emails, but they were definitely in that one email with the caption "as featured in Traveller's box" - same deal in the Memeshop. I definitely consider that a spoiler. Ugh.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh hey I got a reply back from Memebox already about the tanning wipes that were missing from the Traveller's box...
> 
> Me:
> 
> ...


oh yes they did spoil it.  Screen shots and all - there was an email that went out and also the product page.

I will fuss up a storm on this one.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I fear Memebox will eventually go the way of Glossybox for me, I had a huge issue with Glossybox a few months back, terrible customer service issues, and I had to cut ties with them. So I guess I'll wait out the rest of my boxes and part ways with them until they make some changes. Seriously, what is with all these companies lately screwing up so bad?


----------



## seachange (Aug 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's here! Brightening and Traveler's spoilers:


Both look great! I'm so regreting I didn't get them!

I always make wrong choices, missing the great Memeboxes, and getting some not good at all!


----------



## amorgb (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugh I'm having such a hard time deciding between Yogurt and Cafe... I know I'll probably end up getting both somehow but right now it seems like such a ginormous decision lol.  Also, I reallyyy want Moisture Surge (even though my skin is and oil slick... I just love creams and stuff like that), but I've had such luck with the food related boxes that I think I should stick to one of them.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't think the tanning wipes were ever announced with a big spoiler hullabaloo, like in the spoilers section of the emails, but they were definitely in that one email with the caption "as featured in Traveller's box" - same deal in the Memeshop. I definitely consider that a spoiler. Ugh.


It was on there facebook page at one point, Im pretty sure, but it has magically disappeared.


----------



## avarier (Aug 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It was on there facebook page at one point, Im pretty sure, but it has magically disappeared.


It was. I looked for it too.


----------



## daynpitseleh (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad I got the Cute Wishlist! Looks like a good box. All I have left coming to me is Cute 1 and 2. Honestly, all the shady behavior from Memebox has me glad that those are all I bought.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

I found that email with the travelers tanning wipes, if anyone wanted to know it was dated July 25th


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 13, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> I found that email with the travelers tanning wipes, if anyone wanted to know it was dated July 25th


Oh yea! Ill search my outbox. Yup , they lied lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope that the person who responded was just woefully misinformed.   We have an email and the web page states it is featured in the travellers kit

I have both of those saved and I did send the screen shot of the product page to them - I haven't heard back at all.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 13, 2014)

It's super obnoxious that they think they can lie to their customers about printed material that they themselves sent out! Come on, they are a strictly web based company. How can they not realize that, in this day and age, nothing you put on the Internet ever really goes away? They know we talk about their boxes (and spoilers) here because they are a forum sponsor and they sent out emails to all of their subscribers, you can't just make that go away by saying "no, that never happened." Don't treat your customers like they are stupid.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 13, 2014)

i love memebox and their products, but I dislike their customer service,especially lied to customer. Don't send out email about spoilers if you don't put it in your box.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 13, 2014)

Luckily I decided a while back not to delete emails from memebox as I never knew if I might need to reference them for this very reason.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow I dont even know what to think of Membox right now! Are they growing too fast for their own good? Using really stupid "customer service" people? Just don't care? I'm floored and don't plan on ordering anymore until they figure out that they can't just lie and not deal with customer service issues! It can't all be a language barrier, and IF that's part if it then they need to get sine people who are fluent in other languages!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope that Memebox realizes that running a _mystery _beauty box company requires a good trust relationship with customers. We're not just regular, Amazon.com customers or whatever--we're paying upfront with very little knowledge of what the purchase will contain. It's risky, but we do it because we trust that Memebox will deliver any promised spoiler items, curate the boxes based on the stated themes and promotional copy, and communicate with us to resolve any issues after the products arrive. Mystery box companies thrive and wither based on their trust relationship with customers, so when I see my fellow Memebox fans struggling to resolve issues with the no-wax Waxing box, for example, my trust in Memebox suffers, too, since it signals that even reasonable customer service requests won't receive attention and resolution.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 13, 2014)

HEY YOU GUYS, My Cute Wishlist #1 is back in stock. Just sayin'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 13, 2014)

I definitely remember the tanless wipes being in the spoilers. I'm so sorry you guys are having issues. I have occasional issues with shipping, but it's been quickly resolved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 14, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> HEY YOU GUYS, My Cute Wishlist #1 is back in stock. Just sayin'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so they put OMG1 back in stock* before *the box arrived yet they put My Cute Wishlist #1 in stock *after *we knew the contents... makes me think they knew people wouldn't be pleased with OMG but would clamor for more My Cute Wishlist. 

Maybe I'm wrong, but it's interesting


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 14, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> HEY YOU GUYS, My Cute Wishlist #1 is back in stock. Just sayin'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you have a link to this? I can't find it.. it keeps showing as sold out
I really want!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Do you have a link to this? I can't find it.. it keeps showing as sold out
> 
> I really want!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry, it's already sold out.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 14, 2014)

They had a lot of restocked boxes tonight. I had Pore 2 and the cleansing kit in my cart and they sold out. Sad face.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Sorry, it's already sold out.


Aww man... thats what I get for eating dinner....loll


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm furious with them for the change of description of the Lipstick Box! I guess we should all really cancel our orders. I'm definately going to write to them and send them the printscreen and mention the issue of them coping from Cosmo. I'm also absolutely positive about the self tanning wipes being a spoiler for the Traveller's Box. Ladies, let's REALLY shower them with emails, they can't just simply lie to our faces and pretend nothing is wrong!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm thinking of cancelling all of the most recent box's I ordered.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 14, 2014)

There is a TON of new stuff listed on Memebox at the moment (including a bunch of restocks), including a bunch of value sets. I never received any sort of email notification, so for the nightowls that are hanging around, you may want to look around a bit.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Or those in uk and Europe that are just awake?


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 14, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/ready-to-ship/superbox-33#.U-xY4fldWSo Collagen is back in stock if anyone wanted it. Also K-Beauty Wrap Up.


----------



## athy (Aug 14, 2014)

I've uploaded my unboxing and review for Traveller's Beauty Kit and Brightening Box in the reviewthread =D

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?p=2267215

I also emailed Memebox this morning cancelling the lipstick box this morning - so super disappointed @ the description stuff =(

My Traveller's Kit had a cleanser that leaked too @[email protected] Hopefully I'll get points for that. Sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

They aren't doing well esp. With missing spoiler item too


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel very lucky that I've enjoyed all of the boxes I've chosen so far (I've gotten lucky with the ones I've purchased) but I have seen quite a few disappointing boxes recently, which hasn't been a common thing for them in the past. I don't know if they're in a rut, but if anything, as they gain popularity their boxes should be getting BETTER, not worse. I can only hope this time frame was just a bump in the road in regards to quality of boxes, and that they get back on track.  

I am very disappointed in the customer service and the lack of communication with their customers lately. The way they handle situations in regards to damaged items/missing items as well as the box description and spoilers issues...those things are going to cause some of their big spender customers to start canceling their orders and walking away.

The thing that bothers me the most, is that if you've been following this thread since the beginning, or have been a Memebox fan since shortly after they launched, even with the few customer service reps they had, they were always getting back to customers within 24 hours, and apologizing profusely when they didn't. It seems lately they think they can just ignore customers when they're upset about something, or offer 5 points as compensation for issues that are worth much more than that.

I haven't had any issues personally, so my feelings towards them haven't fully gone sour, although they absolutely need to realize that this is something that is going to hurt their business in the long run. Customer service is THE most important part of a business, and if we can't trust what they're saying, can't trust that they will solve problems that may arise, then how can you comfortably buy hundreds of dollars worth of boxes months in advance? 

Long story short: Memebox, please get your act together. Hire more customer service reps, and treat your customers with respect. Make them feel like you actually care about their issue and concerns, rather than ignoring them or denying them.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Sent them an email canceling the lipstick box and asking for points back (I spent some points on the box). Also complained about the travellers kit box. The more that email the better I think!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I feel very lucky that I've enjoyed all of the boxes I've chosen so far (I've gotten lucky with the ones I've purchased) but I have seen quite a few disappointing boxes recently, which hasn't been a common thing for them in the past. I don't know if they're in a rut, but if anything, as they gain popularity their boxes should be getting BETTER, not worse. I can only hope this time frame was just a bump in the road in regards to quality of boxes, and that they get back on track.
> 
> I am very disappointed in the customer service and the lack of communication with their customers lately. The way they handle situations in regards to damaged items/missing items as well as the box description and spoilers issues...those things are going to cause some of their big spender customers to start canceling their orders and walking away.
> 
> ...


You just read everyone's mind. I personally love memebox but their customer service is the worst i have encountered for a long long time. I can't even fathom now they will keep their business at this point. What is going on memebox! I reccomend ur service to all my friends and my friends recommend it to their friends. I don't want to recommend anything if your customer service is so s**tty! Come on! I love you but you need to get your act together!

Lol this sounds like a break up doesn't it?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't had any issues personally, so my feelings towards them haven't fully gone sour, although they absolutely need to realize that this is something that is going to hurt their business in the long run.


Same here. I don't recall making any complaint emails so far...some are just to inquire about shipping and points etc. I even got the waxing box but decide to let it slide. Probably that was not very smart of me....if this is love, I guess I am the foolish one lol.
I agree with your suggestions to them. There are plenty of beauty bloggers out there who can write creatively, and memebox can offer something for their services. It is not like we can't google translate Korean and reiterate it if they would send some simple text.


----------



## Fae (Aug 14, 2014)

I wish they would come out with fewer, but better boxes, if this is too much to handle for them right now!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

I am feeling despondent a little.... Just spent memebox money on nerdblock jnrs instead


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

I've just got my Cleansing+My Cute Wishlist bundle and I really like it - I love Cute Wishlist but the other one is really good too. I buy Memeboxes because quite often there are boxes which make me really happy like today, but their attitude is just getting me down. I think it's unacceptable what they've been doing recently.

On the other hand, I really got pissed with DHL today as they delivered my boxes soaking wet! The cardboard box went to pieces and the pink boxes were quite seriously wet too. I know there were rains and storms all around Europe last night but it looked as if they kept the package in heavy rain for hours! Miraculously, nothing is damaged, even the product boxes and cards are intact (which is hard to believe looking at the cardboard box...).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel so disappointed with memebox's "new customer service" email.  They still aren't responsive. 

perhaps it is the holiday, but I started emailing last saturday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

I just want to say, I think you all are amazing.

I finally got a chance to catch up on this thread and read about everyone's personal stories and challenges etc.

It's so easy to hide behind a mask when you post on forums, (in our case make that multiple masks..sheet masks included  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

and well,

I just had to let you know, I think you are wonderful.

That's all.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 14, 2014)

I got my bundle for brightening and travelers yesterday after work and discovered that the lotion in the travel box had gone everywhere. After a few emails back and forth I now have some points in my account for the exploded product.

Meanwhile, I have an issue with a coupon code from their email refusing to work and a box that is stuck in Incheon, and it's like pulling teeth to get them to answer anything about those problems.

Funny thing is... The account that I have a hard time getting them to answer me on is VIP and the one with the busted product is not.

Memebox, I am disappointed.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 14, 2014)

Eeek! My cleansing and cute bundle arrived yesterday! Everything looks great! I'm sad I didn't get the penguin hand cream, but the seal is rather cute...and my daughter will love it and the cupcakes once I'm done with them. I think the only thing I will not use in both boxes is the ance cleanser (as my face is too dry for breakouts). And now it's on to waiting patiently for OMG and brightening.

I'm really trying to cut down the amount of Memeboxes I've purchased. Some of it through trial and error...like learning with the cacao box that I do not like wearing sweet things. I want to stick with honey, snail, moisturize, bubble pop (please let there be another) and mask boxes from now on. I feel like those plus the random have-to-have box purchase will keep me in VIP. So far this month, I've stuck with my plan – so I'm rather proud of myself. 

That all said, I dropped Ipsy for poor customer service, and while I personally haven't been burned by Memebox – I'm now watching them closely.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

I received cute wishlist, cleansing and k style this morning. Omg is still on its journeys to me but I love the three boxes i got today.

I got the penguin and i love his baby powder scent and I was surprised i like the baby pink lippy I got in k style. I love it.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 14, 2014)

@@paradoxnerd how many points did you get? They still have not responded abound my dried out vitablets.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

They haven't responded with my smile care when I stated I didn't want points but a new lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They haven't responded on the travelers spoiler yet.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

still no response about my smile care


----------



## paradoxnerd (Aug 14, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> @@paradoxnerd how many points did you get? They still have not responded abound my dried out vitablets.


They gave me 4 points for the lotion that leaked everywhere.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

As to Smile Care, they gave me 3 points for a leaked scrub (but it was a really minor leak) and told me the bubbles in the lipbalm were from shea butter. I think they're right in my case because there no specs, no mold and no changes in my balm. So I'm not going to push it.

Still no answer to the Detox issues even though they promised to reply to this problem soon when they contacted me about Smile Care.

I'm going to shoot them another message soon about the lipstick box but I need to decide if I want to cancel it first.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 14, 2014)

Seriously!!!! And the lotion is unusable now right? I wont accept 4 freakin points for the vitablets.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 14, 2014)

I emailed them 24h ago. Do you think they have ignored me? They usually answer me super fast.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Eeek! My cleansing and cute bundle arrived yesterday! Everything looks great! I'm sad I didn't get the penguin hand cream, but the seal is rather cute...and my daughter will love it and the cupcakes once I'm done with them. I think the only thing I will not use in both boxes is the ance cleanser (as my face is too dry for breakouts). And now it's on to waiting patiently for OMG and brightening.
> 
> I'm really trying to cut down the amount of Memeboxes I've purchased. Some of it through trial and error...like learning with the cacao box that I do not like wearing sweet things. I want to stick with honey, snail, moisturize, bubble pop (please let there be another) and mask boxes from now on. I feel like those plus the random have-to-have box purchase will keep me in VIP. So far this month, I've stuck with my plan – so I'm rather proud of myself.
> 
> That all said, I dropped Ipsy for poor customer service, and while I personally haven't been burned by Memebox – I'm now watching them closely.


Can you post photos of the cleansing box, please? I don't se if they have been posted already.

P.S Never mind I found them...


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Wow I dont even know what to think of Membox right now! Are they growing too fast for their own good? Using really stupid "customer service" people? Just don't care? I'm floored and don't plan on ordering anymore until they figure out that they can't just lie and not deal with customer service issues! It can't all be a language barrier, and IF that's part if it then they need to get sine people who are fluent in other languages!


How was your trip to the Korean shop?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

Hair &amp; Body 3, K Style Wrap up etc are supposed to ship today.

Do you think they will go out or be delayed because of the Korean holiday?

Did anyone get tracking yet?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hair &amp; Body 3, K Style Wrap up etc are supposed to ship today.
> 
> Do you think they will go out or be delayed because of the Korean holiday?
> 
> Did anyone get tracking yet?


As far as I know the holiday is tomorrow so they should ship them according to schedule but probably it may take longer for them to arrive as I'm not sure there'll be any movement tomorrow. The tracking should probably arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Im so excited for superfood, h&amp;b and wrap up! Hoping for some AMAAZING boxes now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> As far as I know the holiday is tomorrow so they should ship them according to schedule but probably it may take longer for them to arrive as I'm not sure there'll be any movement tomorrow. The tracking should probably arrive tomorrow.


You are right about the potential lack of movement. Good point.

I am very eager to get H&amp;B3. The description sounded great.

I love Korean spa-style body scrub products.

And for some reason I ordered the K-Wrap up box.

Not sure why I did, because I am really mostly interested in skincare, so now I want see if I made a mistake or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> You are right about the potential lack of movement. Good point.
> 
> I am very eager to get H&amp;B3. The description sounded great.
> 
> ...


I'm also getting those two, the $15 code made me do it LOL

Hope we won't be disappointed   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

K-style vs. K-wrap up vs. K most wanted.

I want to compare these 3.

Hoping the later 2 will wow.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 14, 2014)

I actually really like the contents of Cleansing box, even though there's no oil. I almost bought it, and had to close the tab right before I hit checkout, because I already have a mountain of really good cleansers.

But really, if I ended up getting it, I would have been a happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I want to get the lipstick box,  but it will probably contain another dior knock off, that's the 3rd one (different company) Memebox has put in their box's, and than with the whole "typo" bull, kind of puts me off. Maybe I will buy a restock after spoilers.


Has anyone tried those Dior knock offs? I am addicted to the Dior Lip Glow (Still trying to find a back up of the limited ed coral for when mine is out....) and I am wondering how the others compare.


----------



## neosan (Aug 14, 2014)

Perhaps Memebox should avoid the themed boxes and go back to offering just  the plain ol' Memebox.  It seems like with the themed boxes, they are setting up too many promises/suggestions/expectations of what will be included, and when they don't deliver, they disappoint their customers. With the regular global Memeboxes, there is no clue about what we are getting, and they seem to be more fun.  My impression is that people have generally been more pleased with the regular Memeboxes that the themed ones. Any thoughts?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

galsara said:


> Has anyone tried those Dior knock offs? I am addicted to the Dior Lip Glow (Still trying to find a back up of the limited ed coral for when mine is out....) and I am wondering how the others compare.


I have one of them (waiting on the other two) the first one I got from Burst of color #1 is just a tint/gloss, you can barely even see it glide on, IMO the quality is not there.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I have one of them (waiting on the other two) the first one I got from Burst of color #1 is just a tint/gloss, you can barely even see it glide on, IMO the quality is not there.


I have the ones from burst of color 1, I think that they look the most like the lip glow that I love since it is sheer too and more of a gloss, but I have not tried them out yet.

I am interested in the quality of the the more opaque lipstick ones. I am not super into lipsticks, but when I use them I like them to be a matte like Mac retro matte or the Marc Jacobs sheer mattes from spring. 

My one thing with the lipstick memebox (other than them now saying they never said ten) is that they seem to love those BRIGHT RED lippies, whether it is tint gloss or a lipstick. I love red too, but it is not my every day. I would love some pretty corals or berries.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just got my at home superbox, and although it looked blah, there's some pretty neat things in it, that I'm excited to try tonight!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

Me and the Cute Box are not meant to be.  Saw it the moment they posted it on FB that they restocked. I tried to order it on my phone but my battery died. Lol! I had no plans of buying it but the enablers here are remarkable!! I couldn't get to the desktop coz I was putting my 3 boys to bed.  I guess that was a sign no Cute Box for me.  

I have another box (Pomegranate) stuck at Incheon since Aug 5.  I bought it when it restocked (of course the MUT enablers got me again).  Should I shoot them an email? Not sure if that would do anything.

Superfood Box and Hair and Body 3 supposed to ship today. I'm looking fwd to that.  Hopefully, it won't disappoint.  My fave box so far is my hair and body 1. But that's because I haven't used the products in my other 14+ Memeboxes.  Either I can't get to it, ( i have 3 boys ages 6 and under) or I just like looking at my memeboxes =P

I'm starting not to believe Memebox descriptions on their site.  I rely on the ladies at MUT once they get their boxes and do their thang ( blogs, reviews, spoilers).  Thanks ladies! I appreciate you much!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've just got my Cleansing+My Cute Wishlist bundle and I really like it - I love Cute Wishlist but the other one is really good too. I buy Memeboxes because quite often there are boxes which make me really happy like today, but their attitude is just getting me down. I think it's unacceptable what they've been doing recently.
> 
> On the other hand, I really got pissed with DHL today as they delivered my boxes soaking wet! The cardboard box went to pieces and the pink boxes were quite seriously wet too. I know there were rains and storms all around Europe last night but it looked as if they kept the package in heavy rain for hours! Miraculously, nothing is damaged, even the product boxes and cards are intact (which is hard to believe looking at the cardboard box...).


Same here with DHL.  I have a bundle that came a few days ago, All 4 boxes are crushed and torn.  Seems like they're just throwing it around or my box was in the bottom.  But, luckily all items are fine.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I just am so sad to see these posts of crappy packed boxes, horrible curated boxes and memebox's lack of response to problems.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

Check your account ladies, I think we got some points =)

Edit to add: Don't get too excited, it's far from 15 points.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 14, 2014)

I just missed out on the restock of the cleansing box. I had it in my cart and it had sold out by the time I was ready to order. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. I really think it looks good.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, 3 points


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

I haven't any


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

They are "PartyUSA" points, apparently!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Only americans get them?


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey ladies I just found this!!

Memebox collaboration with style v-blogger Coffee Break With Dani will be available August 20th . The new box collaboration Coffee Break With Dani x Memebox retails for $23 and include: 1. Prori Aroma AC Moisture Gel Mist, 2. Dewytree Ginseng Nutritious Black Tea Mask, 3. Golden Glove Exfoliating Glove, 4. Miguhara B.P Cream, 5. Nuganic Customized Sunblock SPF50, 6. Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB SPF30, 7. Chamos Acaci Snail Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream, and 8. Kocostar Nail Therapy.

http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10611058_726768604045612_2145038145_n.jpg


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

I love her. Would also love a likewowlola box


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Only americans get them?


I was just going by the Memepoints section on the website - I don't think they've released an explanation yet. Although, I'm in the US, and you're in the UK, right? So if it's US-only, that would explain why you didn't get any (not fair).



memeaddicted said:


> Hey ladies I just found this!!
> 
> Memebox collaboration with style v-blogger Coffee Break With Dani will be available August 20th . The new box collaboration Coffee Break With Dani x Memebox retails for $23 and include: 1. Prori Aroma AC Moisture Gel Mist, 2. Dewytree Ginseng Nutritious Black Tea Mask, 3. Golden Glove Exfoliating Glove, 4. Miguhara B.P Cream, 5. Nuganic Customized Sunblock SPF50, 6. Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB SPF30, 7. Chamos Acaci Snail Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream, and 8. Kocostar Nail Therapy.
> 
> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10611058_726768604045612_2145038145_n.jpg


Ohhh, I wonder if the Miguhara is full-sized. If it is, I might have to buy this box. And I feel like I've heard good things about that ampoule?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Hey ladies I just found this!!
> 
> Memebox collaboration with style v-blogger Coffee Break With Dani will be available August 20th . The new box collaboration Coffee Break With Dani x Memebox retails for $23 and include: 1. Prori Aroma AC Moisture Gel Mist, 2. Dewytree Ginseng Nutritious Black Tea Mask, 3. Golden Glove Exfoliating Glove, 4. Miguhara B.P Cream, 5. Nuganic Customized Sunblock SPF50, 6. Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB SPF30, 7. Chamos Acaci Snail Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream, and 8. Kocostar Nail Therapy.
> 
> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10611058_726768604045612_2145038145_n.jpg


that is a nice box ...except I have lot of these items! lol

can't they collab with stuff that they haven't sent out before?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

It could be because they are doing that memebrush special for the US only - and are trying to entice US memeaddicts to purchase that brush kit.

which is nice, btw.  edited to add - the kit is nice.  it is not nice that memebox only gave the points to us customers.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Any non Americans get them?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

thats unfair if we non-us get no memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 14, 2014)

Very, very unfair!!!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 14, 2014)

I wish we could combine account points; I got the 3 bonus points on my accounts that I never use and would prefer them on my main. :/ Or if I could gift them away to the non-USA people. That's not really fair of them, hmm.

ETA: It's not just VIP accounts, it seems to be all the US-based accounts. I'm still not VIP and got them on all my random accounts.


----------



## blinded (Aug 14, 2014)

No points for this non-us person, but I'm not VIP yet (too many accounts). 

I do have a question about becoming a VIP though. I know it's 5 boxes in the 3 previous months, but is it based on when you bought the boxes or when they ship? I've now bought 5 boxes in total in June, July, and August. But the boxes ship July, August, September. So does that mean I have to wait until October to be considered VIP (assuming I don't order a RTS this month)?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone want any pics on here from cute, cleansing or k style while I am photographing them? Ppl were asking earlier but can't remember whether found what they wanted....

Just trying to be helpful while I am doing it anyhow


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> No points for this non-us person, but I'm not VIP yet (too many accounts).
> 
> I do have a question about becoming a VIP though. I know it's 5 boxes in the 3 previous months, but is it based on when you bought the boxes or when they ship? I've now bought 5 boxes in total in June, July, and August. But the boxes ship July, August, September. So does that mean I have to wait until October to be considered VIP (assuming I don't order a RTS this month)?


I think VIP starts the 1st of the month following the 5th box purchase. I emailed them about my own account, since I've gotten 5 boxes, and they told me it'd be September 1st for me.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope they don't have expiration date on these points.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I hope they don't have expiration date on these points.


They expire September 3rd.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used them already on two of my accounts to get It's Skin Babyface lip glosses for $3 (they're $11, free shipping in US, with the 3 points and $5 code they knock down to $3 each). Might get a third just to give away at Christmas or just for fun.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm seeing 3 new Princess edition boxes for $29 each. No photos or descriptions yet.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

They Have new boxes - princess ones...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

Kind of wish I had those 3 points when I got the Cafe box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I'm seeing 3 new Princess edition boxes for $29 each. No photos or descriptions yet.


yeah, I so do not give a shit about those...

But I guess the anti-aging boxes need to be tempered with the fantasy stuff!!  Reality vs Fantasy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Repunzel hair related perhaps

Snow White.... Skin?

Sleeping beauty.... Night products?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

the princess boxes...

I'm going to die. I just spent every penny of my savings on fixing my car this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Womp. Hope they're good ones for everyone else that's buying them though!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Repunzel hair related perhaps
> 
> Snow White.... Skin?
> 
> Sleeping beauty.... Night products?


I bet it is all cutsy stuff that they have.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Repunzel hair related perhaps
> 
> Snow White.... Skin?
> 
> Sleeping beauty.... Night products?


That's what I was guessing too!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 14, 2014)

unboxing video of the OMG Box is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2267496


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't understand why some of these boxes are $29 not $23? Probably to makeup for the points they are giving out. Anyone have idea?


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 14, 2014)

Omg i'm checking out memebox right now and i see this glitch! Peincess theme boxes, not one or two but THREE OF THEM!  .


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 14, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Omg i'm checking out memebox right now and i see this glitch! Peincess theme boxes, not one or two but THREE OF THEM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


Oh sorry, im already late in the convo LOLOL . You guys are too fast


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 14, 2014)

Welp, gonna have to get the Sleeping Beauty box for my friend, Aurora is her very favorite princess. I still can't see them on the site but I'll keep checking!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> unboxing video of the OMG Box is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-4?do=findComment&amp;comment=2267496


and my cute, cleansing and k style are there too.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Oh sorry, im already late in the convo LOLOL . You guys are too fast


and gone again lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> and gone again lol


Hmm? Whatcha mean gone again


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hmm? Whatcha mean gone again


i cant see them no more.... maybe they are playing hide and seek and will leap from behind the door like my toddler


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i cant see them no more.... maybe they are playing hide and seek and will leap from behind the door like my toddler


Keke nothing slips away from the makeuptalk police! Muahahahhahah screen shot and everything. Its okay, we now at least know what is up and coming


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

it's like i say to the kids at church... i'm a mummy i see everything


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

Princess boxes are something we've asked for here on MUT, so that's cool. I was hoping for a more general "princessy" theme rather than 3 specific Disney princesses, but it's neat that there's a choice. I'd be interested in the Snow White one, but a little worried they'd send those eyeliners out a third time. If these are actually being released, that is.

Also, it's great that they're paying attention to our box requests, but it would be even better if they took our more serious feedback to heart.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 14, 2014)

That Sleeping Beauty box will be mine!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

Did Nakedbox 12 sell out before? it's back in stock if anyone's interested. The Mermaid Gel Eyeliner is in there. Gaaah! I can't afford anymore. Need more points Memespies.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Naked box #12 is restocked with the little mermaid liners in it http://us.memebox.com/nakedbox-12


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Did Nakedbox 12 sell out before? it's back in stock if anyone's interested. The Mermaid Gel Eyeliner is in there. Gaaah! I can't afford anymore. Need more points Memespies.


Jiiiiinx!!!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Jiiiiinx!!!


lol!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I hope they don't have expiration date on these points.


It looks like they expire 3 September.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 14, 2014)

The Princess boxes sound like they will have more makeup than skin care. But if they have the Etude House Princess Etoinette collection, I NEED them!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

neosan said:


> Perhaps Memebox should avoid the themed boxes and go back to offering just  the plain ol' Memebox.  It seems like with the themed boxes, they are setting up too many promises/suggestions/expectations of what will be included, and when they don't deliver, they disappoint their customers. With the regular global Memeboxes, there is no clue about what we are getting, and they seem to be more fun.  My impression is that people have generally been more pleased with the regular Memeboxes that the themed ones. Any thoughts?


Idk, I really like the themed boxes, and don't order the global/lucky boxes. The only box that has disappointed me was the smile care one. Plus, my scrub leaked in that box too


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Ooo, the points don't expire til the 3rd...  That's a nice long time!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> The Princess boxes sound like they will have more makeup than skin care. But if they have the Etude House Princess Etoinette collection, I NEED them!


Yesssss, I _love_ that collection (or at least how it looks - I haven't actually tried it)!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> The Princess boxes sound like they will have more makeup than skin care. But if they have the Etude House Princess Etoinette collection, I NEED them!


I wish for these themed boxes, like the cute wishlist and princess boxes, that they would display the contents...

it is too vague.   I know wish I got the cute box only for the tea products, not because of the cute cupcakes, but the actual product.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Idk, I really like the themed boxes, and don't order the global/lucky boxes. The only box that has disappointed me was the smile care one. Plus, my scrub leaked in that box too


It is a catch 22.  Some themed boxes are GREAT - re honey box, aloe vera, cacao, fermented, cooling, cute wishlist...Some themed boxes are dismal and sad - I won't name them because some people might love those!!  lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

I love these cupcakes and will wash them out after finished to give to my little one.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is a catch 22. Some themed boxes are GREAT - re honey box, aloe vera, cacao, fermented, cooling, cute wishlist...Some themed boxes are dismal and sad - I won't name them because some people might love those!! lol


Oh come on... Tell me lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> No points for this non-us person, but I'm not VIP yet (too many accounts).
> 
> I do have a question about becoming a VIP though. I know it's 5 boxes in the 3 previous months, but is it based on when you bought the boxes or when they ship? I've now bought 5 boxes in total in June, July, and August. But the boxes ship July, August, September. So does that mean I have to wait until October to be considered VIP (assuming I don't order a RTS this month)?


You'll become VIP on September 1st.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

ohhh Missha.... I know what I'm getting with MY points!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> They Have new boxes - princess ones...


Oh, where did you see those? I can't find them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Oh, where did you see those? I can't find them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have gone again.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh come on... Tell me lol.


my lips are sealed!!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

You guys are so fast!

You are memebox ninjas. I will have to keep checking for those boxes.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, I wish we knew the content of the boxes, but that is how they get us too by not knowing.


----------



## EmiB (Aug 14, 2014)

It will be nice if they offer once a month or so free shipping on everything like other companies do. I think $70 minimum requirement stops a lot of people from purchasing things for lesser value.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

The new boxes will probably be out tomorrow... They are normally Monday, Wednesday, Friday.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope global 14 makes another  appearance.  I want to get that one as I missed it before I knew of the greatness of the global boxes!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> It will be nice if they offer once a month or so free shipping on everything like other companies do. I think $70 minimum requirement stops a lot of people from purchasing things for lesser value.


YES.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> ohhh Missha.... I know what I'm getting with MY points!


Waaah--so Missha was actually added--I started to wonder if my Memetracking thing had been wrong!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wish for these themed boxes, like the cute wishlist and princess boxes, that they would display the contents...
> 
> it is too vague.   I know wish I got the cute box only for the tea products, not because of the cute cupcakes, but the actual product.


I agree. The only product I know I want, from what I've heard so far, is the Miguhara B.P. cream. But if I knew for sure that there was something, anything, from the Etude House Princes Etoinette range, I'd buy on the spot. They could at least give a vague hint or even say Etude House!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Was planning a big roserose order, but Princess boxes, no rose order for me now... I even promised myself no more boxes, but thats clever! GJ Memespies!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

Definitely agree about the free shipping. A lot of times I try to get bundles of boxes I like, just because I hate paying shipping charges on each. Wink, wink, yogurt and cafe bundle, and princess bundle, memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

There probably will be a princess bundle


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope global 14 makes another  appearance.  I want to get that one as I missed it before I knew of the greatness of the global boxes!


I feel this deeply--I didn't have money at the time it was released and I missed it! The global boxes really do deliver a lot of value. Plus, since there are no themes my expectations are always kind of low for them and I end up pleased. ahahaha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Used my 3 pity points and combined with $5 off to get the green apple macaron lip balm with free shipping.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 14, 2014)

EmiB said:


> How was your trip to the Korean shop?


I didn't make it to H Mart yet, BUT I'm going today. Work has been crazy. I did stop by Ranch 99, which is a huge Asian market a block from my house and picked up Shiseido Tsubaki shampoo and conditioner and Ichikami shampoo+cond+hair perfume set that smells awesomely of cherry blossoms. It's funny, Shiseido to me is a higher end brand sold at Nordstrom, etcetera. To see it next to the dish soap in an Asian mart was weird. Will report on H Mart!


----------



## migasa (Aug 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> thats unfair if we non-us get no memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very unfair!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm dying to know what's in the K-Beauty Wrap-Up box. I grabbed the restock last night on a whim. Memebox claims that the items are the best of the best of the best (in a review of the box...hmm). But what does that mean in Memeland (a place I often don't understand)? The spoiler item looks promising, so I'm hoping for something like an amazing-er Global Numbered Memebox. ahaha I actually like the Memebox size because it seems like it might be easier for Memebox to get deluxe samples from known brands with products we're coveting rather than full-size items. Hmm... Did anyone else order this one?

Also, I feel like some Nakedboxes or lots of boxes with the contents pre-revealed like the collab boxes would help some people restore trust in Memebox--I can imagine that it would be really hard to buy a mystery box after having a spoiler item go AWOL or customer service not communicate to resolve issues.


----------



## amorgb (Aug 14, 2014)

Well I caved and just got both the Yogurt and the Cafe boxes lol.  I'm so bad.  But on another account I got two Missha Creamy Green Tea Latte Cleansing Foams for free because of points/coupons/free shipping on USA exclusives... so at least I feel good about that lol.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> The Princess boxes sound like they will have more makeup than skin care. But if they have the Etude House Princess Etoinette collection, I NEED them!


same here. No more makeup...for now lol. Unless they are super raved BB creams or cream blushers. Or crayon eyeliners. Or pink lip tints. Wait a minute.....


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

@ You'd buy anything with the words K-pop/Korea in it, woncha? As a matter of fact, with the letter "K" in it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I didn't make it to H Mart yet, BUT I'm going today. Work has been crazy. I did stop by Ranch 99, which is a huge Asian market a block from my house and picked up Shiseido Tsubaki shampoo and conditioner and Ichikami shampoo+cond+hair perfume set that smells awesomely of cherry blossoms. It's funny, Shiseido to me is a higher end brand sold at Nordstrom, etcetera. To see it next to the dish soap in an Asian mart was weird. Will report on H Mart!


OMG you live by me!!!  Ahahaha!!! I've been to Ranch 99 many times!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

What else is good in the USA exclusives section for cheap? I just realized all of my accounts got points. I want to combine with discount code to only spend a few bucks preferably. How's the Missha Near Skin Extra Renew stuff?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

amorgb said:


> Well I caved and just got both the Yogurt and the Cafe boxes lol.  I'm so bad.  But on another account I got two Missha Creamy Green Tea Latte Cleansing Foams for free because of points/coupons/free shipping on USA exclusives... so at least I feel good about that lol.


Aha!!  So you bought those Missha cleansers before I could check out!! :*)  Sold out already!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

Urgh..all the shopping is making me jelly. Are we going to have a free shipping + points day in Europe too, Memebox?   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Was planning a big roserose order, but Princess boxes, no rose order for me now... I even promised myself no more boxes, but thats clever! GJ Memespies!


Where's this princess box?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Pretty peeved the brushes are half price to us only plus you get points and nice products. Gonna spoil Edward this month instead of memebox buying as it is his bday on second sept.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Where's this princess box?


Gone. Prob be released tomorrow


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Urgh..all the shopping is making me jelly. Are we going to have a free shipping + points day in Europe too, Memebox?   &lt;_&lt;


edited(*


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Canada didn't get any points either.... that's kinda.. not really fair to people who buy a lot of stuff..
> 
> How many points did you get? to those who got them.


3 points.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> 3 points.


Oh ok.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Memebox is trying really hard to get into the US market, that's for sure.  I mean, its smart but I'm really curious to know why they decided to do it this way.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

New email explaining the points:

In celebration of our USA Exclusives launch, we’re giving away 3 Meme-points to all our USA-based customers! Each Meme-point is worth $1 and can be used to spot, shop, and save until the end of August! Come and discover K-beauty with Memebox!

Please feel free to contact us at [email protected] if you have any questions.

*P.S.* Look out for new and incredible deals exclusively for our USA customers that launch today!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> OMG you live by me!!! Ahahaha!!! I've been to Ranch 99 many times!


Small world! I'm in edmonds off 220th. I wish Ranch 99 had more products in the regular part of the store, although the desperate Shiseido place is nice! Hopefully H Mart treats me better...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

double post grrrr


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> New email explaining the points:
> 
> In celebration of our USA Exclusives launch, we’re giving away 3 Meme-points to all our USA-based customers! Each Meme-point is worth $1 and can be used to spot, shop, and save until the end of August! Come and discover K-beauty with Memebox!
> 
> ...


Lol I would reply to memebox to that but it might be rude to them so I won't


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Used my 3 pity points and combined with $5 off to get the green apple macaron lip balm with free shipping.


I was thinking of getting those - but I am SO hoping that the tropical box has the pineapple one in it..

if not, I will survive, as I have 76,897 lip balms.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Memebox is trying really hard to get into the US market, that's for sure.  I mean, its smart but I'm really curious to know why they decided to do it this way.


Because of there *Plagiarism* yesterday.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

I  honestly think that the free shipping to USA customers is because they are shipping them from San Francisco. 

I doubt we would have free shipping if they were shipping them from Korea


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok I grabbed the macaron lip balms in strawberry and green apple, the Missha Near Skin Extra Renew Cleansing Cream, and the Todak Todak Pack Pomegranate and Shea Butter all with 3 points on separate accounts with a $5 off and free shipping. Just a few dollars for each one. I have more accounts with more points, but I should stop lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Where's this princess box?


Gone  :scared:


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Urgh..all the shopping is making me jelly. Are we going to have a free shipping + points day in Europe too, Memebox?   &lt;_&lt;


Yeah, that's just not fair - points, nice offers, free shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I mean, it's great the US people can enjoy their deals but what about the rest of us?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Ok I grabbed the macaron lip balms in strawberry and green apple, the Missha Near Skin Extra Renew Cleansing Cream, and the Todak Todak Pack Pomegranate and Shea Butter all with 3 points on separate accounts with a $5 off and free shipping. Just a few dollars for each one. I have more accounts with more points, but I should stop lol


omg - good idea!  duh me!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yeah, that's just not fair - points, nice offers, free shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I mean, it's great the US people can enjoy their deals but what about the rest of us?


okay, they should have offered the points to everyone.  But the free shipping is only for products that are coming from the San Fran warehouse - not everything in the memeshop.  So, it isn't as if we are ordering everything from memeshop, just a few things that they have here in the USA warehouse.

just trying to explain what the free shipping is about - it is because it is shipping within the USA already. 

but they should have given everyone 3 memepoints, not just USA folks.


----------



## catyz (Aug 14, 2014)

So I just send them an email, asking if they can kind of extend the border to Canada, since we are right there! And yes, I agree @@biancardi, points should've been given out to everyone. I really want those US exclusive things! I don't even care about the free shipping, just want to order those deals!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wonder what they'll say, haha!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @fanserviced You'd buy anything with the words K-pop/Korea in it, woncha? As a matter of fact, with the letter "K" in it.


LOLOLOL--SO TRUE! I want all the stuff that would make my mom go "huh? what even?" In truth, what I've really wanted is to be able to shop on the Korean Memebox site--I figured out how to do it in a roundabout way, I think, but my dream is to be able to get all the stuff on that site using my VIP account and Memepoints. ahahaha So I buy everything that hints we might get Korea-only exclusive products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 14, 2014)

@ lols~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They are all 'made in Korea' anyways. You know they do sell concert tickets with the Korean memebox right? All true global  k-pop fans will swoon if they do that with international concerts as well-- eg SMTown tickets.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2014)

Guess what I spent my points on?? If you guessed snail items, you must be psychic!!! Please, please release snail three!!!! I am still so unhappy that I did not get the snail CC cream in global 13.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I want my snails gosh darn it!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

I mean, not defending the points thing, but there was a time when they stopped shipping to most countries for awhile, and when they began shipping again they gave all of those countries points to spend and the US was left out, so I think it just depends. It's just 3 points, so it would have been nice of them to offer it to everyone, but since it's part of a US promotion it makes sense that they'd give them out to US customers to encourage them to buy.

Even so...I think it's time for some VIP points already!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I mean, not defending the points thing, but there was a time when they stopped shipping to most countries for awhile, and when they began shipping again they gave all of those countries points to spend and the US was left out, so I think it just depends. It's just 3 points, so it would have been nice of them to offer it to everyone, but since it's part of a US promotion it makes sense that they'd give them out to US customers to encourage them to buy.
> 
> *Even so...I think it's time for some VIP points already!*


damn straight!! 

and some boxes that I want too!! lol

I may wind up ordering another one that I've already purchased!! haha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 14, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> As far as I know the holiday is tomorrow so they should ship them according to schedule but probably it may take longer for them to arrive as I'm not sure there'll be any movement tomorrow. The tracking should probably arrive tomorrow.


I know this has nothing to do with their holiday but does anyone else receive boxes from both DHL and USPS? I've noticed that when my boxes come through USPS, and I'm comparing standard shipping on both, they seem to take twice as long AND I have to go pick them up. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

so, I did purchase the lip macaroons in pineapple &amp; green apple.   I wanted the missha green tea latte foaming cleanser but that was sold out! I got the green tea makeup remover instead

I figured that memebox is not going to replace my contaminated lip balm from the smile box, so I better get more lip balms.  If the pineapple is a dup and shows up in the tropical box, I will give that to one of my nieces.  In fact,since I purchased TWO tropical boxes, I will give one to each.   works out well!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know this has nothing to do with their holiday but does anyone else receive boxes from both DHL and USPS? I've noticed that when my boxes come through USPS, and I'm comparing standard shipping on both, they seem to take twice as long AND I have to go pick them up. Anyone else notice this?


I've only had DHL for express shipping, never for standard.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought the It's Skin Babyface bases in Green &amp; Lavender (so cute!) and the It's Skin Pomegranate Todak Todak Pack. Less than $10 for all three!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I just noticed they're offering points for creating a new account again (maybe it's been like that for a while? I just noticed.) but only two points! I guess that's better than nothing but seriously.. $2 is nothing to get excited about.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## luvea (Aug 14, 2014)

When I cancel order I get the points back? I really wanna get this princess boxes lol ;D


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know this has nothing to do with their holiday but does anyone else receive boxes from both DHL and USPS? I've noticed that when my boxes come through USPS, and I'm comparing standard shipping on both, they seem to take twice as long AND I have to go pick them up. Anyone else notice this?


DHL is always the one to screw up my order D: I actually have to go pick up a box from their warehouse this weekend, which is a bit of a drive and in a sketchy area.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

I really liked the pigment from the



Spoiler



K-style box


. Used it to work today and it looked amaaazing. Ordered two of beautynetkorea just this sec; daylight and bitter taste (a shimmery platinium ish and purple-y shade)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone else tried theirs yet?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I really liked the pigment from the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love lippy and blusher too. A good box. Although now got so many eyeliners I can start a shop.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Used it to work today and it looked amaaazing. Ordered two of beautynetkorea just this sec; daylight and bitter taste (a shimmery platinium ish and purple-y shade) Anyone else tried theirs yet?


I'm wearing mine right now--it's awesome!!! I think I'm going to have to get every color. :wub:


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 14, 2014)

Annnnd I got my Missha BB Cream that is like a perfect match for $7.50.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Love lippy and blusher too. A good box. Although now got so many eyeliners I can start a shop.


Haha you're not alone. The champagne eyeliner were gorgeous though, You tried it? I used it as a inner corner highlight and loved it. The blusher were great color for me too. Good box, if it werent for the red lippie and cc cream yet again &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm wearing mine right now--it's awesome!!! I think I'm going to have to get every color. :wub:


Aren't they gorgeous? Get them of f2plus1 on ebay, she sells them for 5$ each     :wub:  

Found out she sold them cheaper on ebay right after I placed my other, nontheless it were 6$ on her site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Haha you're not alone. The champagne eyeliner were gorgeous though, You tried it? I used it as a inner corner highlight and loved it. The blusher were great color for me too. Good box, if it werent for the red lippie and cc cream yet again &gt;.&lt;


Nope, not tried them as I have very limited sight and without my glasses I see very very little. I got baby pink lippy and the cc is pale enough for me.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope, not tried them as I have very limited sight and without my glasses I see very very little. I got baby pink lippy and the cc is pale enough for me.


Ahw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So jealous! The light pink looks so pretty!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

It is and I am surprised I like it as I normally love red and orange


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm trying to hold back on at least one of my accounts.  I want to use my points and code for a princess box!


----------



## avarier (Aug 14, 2014)

I got the GNO box today.. I'm pretty disappointed. I think I'm going to stay away from cosmetic boxes.


----------



## blinded (Aug 14, 2014)

catyz said:


> So I just send them an email, asking if they can kind of extend the border to Canada, since we are right there! And yes, I agree @@biancardi, points should've been given out to everyone. I really want those US exclusive things! I don't even care about the free shipping, just want to order those deals!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wonder what they'll say, haha!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd like to be able to shop from the US exclusives because shipping from the US has to be cheaper than what memeshop charges to ship to Canada.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Omg!!  DHL just said my Superfood and Hair and Body #3 K-spa boxes will be here tmw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 14, 2014)

Cool. Mine will prob be Monday for superfood and wednesday/Thursday for hair and body


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 14, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> Hey ladies I just found this!!
> 
> Memebox collaboration with style v-blogger Coffee Break With Dani will be available August 20th . The new box collaboration Coffee Break With Dani x Memebox retails for $23 and include: 1. Prori Aroma AC Moisture Gel Mist, 2. Dewytree Ginseng Nutritious Black Tea Mask, 3. Golden Glove Exfoliating Glove, 4. Miguhara B.P Cream, 5. Nuganic Customized Sunblock SPF50, 6. Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB SPF30, 7. Chamos Acaci Snail Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream, and 8. Kocostar Nail Therapy.
> 
> http://scontent-b.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/10611058_726768604045612_2145038145_n.jpg


*NUGANIC CUSTOMIZED SUNBLOCK /SCREAMS*

(obligatory mention that I am _always_ willing to trade for Nuganic sunblock)

And a Missha sale. I'm frustrated that they didn't give me 3 points, considering that I can ship to the US at any time (either to my boyfriend who lives there, or to a border city I live next to). Still, Missha... _groan_ I thought I was going to stop shopping here.

And princess boxes! Super cute, but nothing that I would want with those themes (if it is Rapunzel=hair, Sleeping Beauty=sleeping packs and Snow White=brightening).


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Omg!!  DHL just said my Superfood and Hair and Body #3 K-spa boxes will be here tmw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've bought them all separately,, so I have to wait 7 tot 15 days, lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 14, 2014)

I really dislike that USA only store,deals etc.. I want to shop too :'(


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

My Superfood and K-Beauty Wrap up will be here tomorrow too!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Superfood and K-Beauty Wrap up will be here tomorrow too!


I'm dying to see these! Please spoil us, if you can!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

dying to see superfood (crosses fingers for some skin food in there!!)

hair &amp; body 3 - very interested in seeing that one!  the spoiler was blah, but I am hoping for a better box that the spoiler...

I think mine are going standard, as I didn't purchase them at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone had a chance to compare the mermaid eyeliners with the Snow White eyeliners in person? They look SO similar. I wonder if anyone would be interested in the Snow White ones without the tin.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the mermaid eyeliners with the Snow White eyeliners in person? They look SO similar. I wonder if anyone would be interested in the Snow White ones without the tin.


I THINK the tins are what makes the sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I THINK the tins are what makes the sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha, you're probably right! I'm just trying to think of a way I can keep my Snow White tin while getting rid of the liners.
ETA: I already have, and have started to use, the mermaid liners, but I like the Snow White tin a whole lot better! But I'm unlikely to use those liners since they seem so similar.

ETA ETA: It's wine o'clock so there's a good chance I'm not making a whole lot of sense here.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

I was bad and placed a memeshop order for the two mermaid tins and the Cleopatra one! I'm not sure when it will arrive. And the Snow White ones are in a box I have coming to me, so I'm covered for buying stuff for the tins for awhile


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ha, you're probably right! I'm just trying to think of a way I can keep my Snow White tin while getting rid of the liners.
> 
> ETA: I already have, and have started to use, the mermaid liners, but I like the Snow White tin a whole lot better! But I'm unlikely to use those liners since they seem so similar.
> 
> ETA ETA: It's wine o'clock so there's a good chance I'm not making a whole lot of sense here.


lol wish it was wine o'clock here


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> dying to see superfood (crosses fingers for some skin food in there!!)
> 
> hair &amp; body 3 - very interested in seeing that one!  the spoiler was blah, but I am hoping for a better box that the spoiler...
> 
> I think mine are going standard, as I didn't purchase them at the same time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also am dying for Superfood.  If there's no Skinfood in there, though, I might be grumpy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't thrilled with the spoiler for the hair and body either but sometimes they don't include the spoiler......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hah.

I wish my DHL guy got here as early as my UPS guy.  I'm gonna sitting at the window with puppydog eyes until 3pm or so.

Also, I used up my quota of "likes" for the day.  Whoops.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2014)

I have far too many boxes that have no update since Korea--usually I get an update showing they are in the US after a few days, but one of them has nothing except that it was picked up on the 6th. Waaaaaa! I want my pretties! (And more snails--seriously, I would happily bathe in snail slime!)


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 14, 2014)

Why does OMG have all full size when it was a "special box" and Cute Wishlist was supposed to be a superbox but it has tiny cupcakes and that tiny mud mask sample. WTH?? I mean I'm ok with pretty much everything coming to me in those two boxes but it seems more and more they are not going by what they say is supposed to come in their boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 14, 2014)

For those interested in the princess eye liner tins, there's someone on Ebay currently selling them (not sure if I'm allowed to post links for such a thing?) at auction and the starting price is $13.49 with free shipping and handling. They have the different princesses, and the auctions have no bids and end in a couple of hours. I was looking for something else by the brand and I've noticed how everyone keeps raving about them in this forum. Not interested in them myself, but thought some of you might be interested in taking advantage of the price since Memebox's sale price is more than twice as much.


----------



## avarier (Aug 14, 2014)

Are the snow white/little mermaid/etc liners any good or is everybody just excited about the tin?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I didn't make it to H Mart yet, BUT I'm going today. Work has been crazy. I did stop by Ranch 99, which is a huge Asian market a block from my house and picked up Shiseido Tsubaki shampoo and conditioner and Ichikami shampoo+cond+hair perfume set that smells awesomely of cherry blossoms. It's funny, Shiseido to me is a higher end brand sold at Nordstrom, etcetera. To see it next to the dish soap in an Asian mart was weird. Will report on H Mart!


So not to get too off track but H Mart in lynnwood is a godsend. They have many shops with ALL the Korean brands. Holy Korean skincare batman! The girl was super generous with sample of O HUI, Missha, IOPE, Laneige, etc. I didn't even ask. She just gave me so many! I picked up 16 sheet masks and an O HUI CC cream for about 60.00 and got around 20 samples some deluxe sizes too! In heaven over here!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I really dislike that USA only store,deals etc.. I want to shop too :'(


They really need to add some more inventory. Honestly, you're not missing much.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So not to get too off track but H Mart in lynnwood is a godsend. They have many shops with ALL the Korean brands. Holy Korean skincare batman! The girl was super generous with sample of O HUI, Missha, IOPE, Laneige, etc. I didn't even ask. She just gave me so many! I picked up 16 sheet masks and an O HUI CC cream for about 60.00 and got around 20 samples some deluxe sizes too! In heaven over here!


I used up my Like quota for the day so I'm just gonna say that I think I need to get out there because I'm totally jealous!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's the link to see all the princess boxes and bundles.

http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22princess%22


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here's the link to see all the princess boxes and bundles.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22princess%22


That sleeping beauty box is calling to me SO. BAD. My nighttime skincare routine is like 12 steps because I'm obsessed! More sleeping packs!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 14, 2014)

They all look and sound cute, but I'm gonna pass. Try to be a good girl and behave myself  :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

@@veritazy is a genius!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

Heres the link for those who dont have it: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 14, 2014)

They sound cute, but I am still hoping for serums/toners/essences and snail three. Rapunzel almost got me, but then I remember the tiny sizes in the last hair box and the fact that there are all of the scalp clearing type products--I want the hair oils and deep conditioners, but I am afraid of being burned again.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 14, 2014)

I really want Sleeping Beauty, but I have a feeling that I'm not going to end up liking the box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They all look and sound cute, but I'm gonna pass. Try to be a good girl and behave myself  :lol:


yeah, I have purchased several sleeping packs already so the only one that might interest me is sleeping beauty.


----------



## neosan (Aug 14, 2014)

Can someone please explain the deal with the $5 coupon codes?  I can almost never find one that is "valid", and i have to search for and play around with tons of them before I possibly get one that will work.  If the codes are supposed to be good until the end of the month, I don't get why it's such a pain to find a "valid" code.


----------



## yunii (Aug 14, 2014)

Princess boxes are out!


----------



## avarier (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a feeling these boxes are either going to be incredibly great or awful. Hopefully memespies have seen our recent disappoint and considered that..

I bet these boxes sell out quick though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 14, 2014)

neosan said:


> Can someone please explain the deal with the $5 coupon codes?  I can almost never find one that is "valid", and i have to search for and play around with tons of them before I possibly get one that will work.  If the codes are supposed to be good until the end of the month, I don't get why it's such a pain to find a "valid" code.


Did you already use a $5 code this month on your account? As far as I know, you can only use one per month even if it's a different code. 

ETA: They come up invalid for me if I've already used one on that account.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

neosan said:


> Can someone please explain the deal with the $5 coupon codes?  I can almost never find one that is "valid", and i have to search for and play around with tons of them before I possibly get one that will work.  If the codes are supposed to be good until the end of the month, I don't get why it's such a pain to find a "valid" code.


If you have already used a $5.00 coupon this month, you cannot use another one.  Even from another affiliate.   There is a little hidden gem - there are two different coupon codes - one is a 5 character (alpha-numeric) and the other is a 4 character (alpha numeric)

you can use both of those - one time only - but that way you have two 5.00 coupons for the month.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have a feeling these boxes are either going to be incredibly great or awful. Hopefully memespies have seen our recent disappoint and considered that..
> 
> I bet these boxes sell out quick though.


how bad can you mess up sleeping packs?  hhmmm


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how bad can you mess up sleeping packs? hhmmm


Well, you could fail to include them. *cough* waxing box *cough*


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Well, you could fail to include them. *cough* waxing box *cough*


that is true!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 14, 2014)

I wasn't into the Princess theme at first, admittedly (I really thought that after seeing all of those Princess tins it would be themed with items similar to that) but after reading the description, I am intrigued. I ended up buying the value pack with all three. I hope I don't regret this one! Watch this be Memebox's cutesy (and rather brilliant) way of packaging up some mediocre products.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

neosan said:


> Can someone please explain the deal with the $5 coupon codes?  I can almost never find one that is "valid", and i have to search for and play around with tons of them before I possibly get one that will work.  If the codes are supposed to be good until the end of the month, I don't get why it's such a pain to find a "valid" code.


And just to add to everything else, you have to make sure its an August code for August, too.  There are new ones every month.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wasn't into the Princess theme at first, admittedly (I really thought that after seeing all of those Princess tins it would be themed with items similar to that) but after reading the description, I am intrigued. I ended up buying the value pack with all three. I hope I don't regret this one! Watch this be Memebox's cutesy (and rather brilliant) way of packaging up some mediocre products.


I was thinking they would be easy to pass on because they would be make up geared.  But now I see the descriptions and I want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty both!   I'm curious to know if there will be any princessy cute items in the boxes or not.  I think I will email them!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

someone please talk me out of the sleeping beauty one.  I have too many sleeping packs right now, I don't trust memebox to do a good job with these vague themes, what else?


----------



## neosan (Aug 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did you already use a $5 code this month on your account? As far as I know, you can only use one per month even if it's a different code.
> 
> ETA: They come up invalid for me if I've already used one on that account.


Got it.  I thought that each specific code could only be used once, which is the nature of a coupon, hehe. Now I see why some people have multiple accounts. Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> someone please talk me out of the sleeping beauty one.  I have too many sleeping packs right now, I don't trust memebox to do a good job with these vague themes, what else?


I can't talk you out of it because I love sleeping packs and I want it too!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

damn, I am going to get it.

it is the only one screaming at me!!


----------



## neosan (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok, I went for Rapunzel. I have boxes stuck in Korea as well, so crossing my fingers that those get moving.  I have to wait until October for this one to even leave the ground!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I was thinking they would be easy to pass on because they would be make up geared.  But now I see the descriptions and I want Snow White and Sleeping Beauty both!   I'm curious to know if there will be any princessy cute items in the boxes or not.  I think I will email them!


That's exactly what I thought. I figured it would be mostly makeup, and I thought maybe there was some makeup collections with princess themes. Once I read the description though it seemed like they were going to be makeup free. I know Etude House has some cutesy princess themed stuff and I know it has some skincare and hair care, so I wonder if they'll include things like that. 

On a side note, they ship out October 7thish, so it looks like they'll be arriving around Halloween (except for those with expedited shipping). I wonder if there will be some sort of special packaging to tie the theme together.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> someone please talk me out of the sleeping beauty one.  I have too many sleeping packs right now, I don't trust memebox to do a good job with these vague themes, what else?


I am going through the same dilemma as you. Truth is I would love more sleep products, even if I already have so many. But my fear is that they will be too cutesy and gimmicky and not really be that effective. There is a potential here for schtick over substance.

That was your initial reaction too. Stick with it for now.

Or shall I say "sleep on it". And if you really want it in the morning then go for it.

Just don't purchase it now.

Btw, now that I have something like a bazillion creams. I sometimes slather on some of the richer ones at night time to act as a sleeping pack. It works really well and helps to make a dent in some of the products.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am going through the same dilemma as you. Truth is I would love more sleep products, even if I already have so many. But my fear is that they will be too cutesy and gimmicky and not really be that effective. There is a potential here for schtick over substance.
> 
> That was your initial reaction too. Stick with it for now.
> 
> ...


I do that as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Believe me, I am really trying to use up my products.  My skin has never been so lubed before in its life!! lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> damn, I am going to get it.
> 
> it is the only one screaming at me!!


ooops. I was too late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> ooops. I was too late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol

yeah, I am weak. 

I love sleeping packs.  That is the best thing that memebox has introduced me to.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think I will order the snow white and sleeping beauty, good lord, I told myself no more, but I love fairy tales..


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> yeah, I am weak.
> 
> I love sleeping packs.  That is the best thing that memebox has introduced me to.


LOL.

Who knows, I may join you in purchase weakness solidarity in the morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2014)

It isn't the name that got me (although it was clever of them to do it this way) but overnight products. They could have labeled it sleeping pack and I would have bought it.

I JUST HOPE TO GAWD that it isn't all pure smile stuff with the little "full size" samples.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It isn't the name that got me (although it was clever of them to do it this way) but overnight products. They could have labeled it sleeping pack and I would have bought it.
> 
> I JUST HOPE TO GAWD that it isn't all pure smile stuff with the little "full size" samples.


Anymore Pure Smile and I am going to scream, lol. It's one thing to include ONE item, but half the boxes lately are basically Pure Smile themed. I'm surprised the Smile box wasn't all Pure Smile stuff LOL


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 14, 2014)

Does USEXTRA10% only work in the memeshop?


----------



## avarier (Aug 14, 2014)

bellatrix42 said:


> Well, you could fail to include them. *cough* waxing box *cough*


LMAO. that's what I mean!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 15, 2014)

I went for the Sleeping Beauty box after all. I have never tried a sleeping pack, but they sound amazing, and I know I will be looking for more moisture by that time of the year. I'm very curious to see if the princess/fairytale aspect will be reflected in the actual products.


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 15, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Does USEXTRA10% only work in the memeshop?


Only works for US Exclusive items, I'm pretty sure (I didn't test it out since I used it already).

I got the Missha sleeping pack, Time Revolution Night Repair and Perfect Cover #27. I'm taking a chance on the BB cream, I only got to try a tiny bit on my hand one day and it might be a bit off on my face... but it's just $17 and I know plenty of people who are that shade. Really wanted the Time Revolution First Treatment Essence as well, but couldn't explain away another $37 (especially since it's only $39 regular price and I have two hydrating toners already). And I've liked the Estee Lauder, I heard that this Missha dupe might actually be better.

I also cancelled my Lipstick box because ugh, plagiarism.

Have fun with the Princess boxes, y'all! I'm passing on these. Going to cross my fingers for my points to get here by the time that new collab box comes out.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 15, 2014)

I was hoping I wouldn`t like the princess boxes as I`m not a cutesy product kind of person, but I love sleeping packs and brightening products! My poor wallet... I`m trying not to buy anything until we get a good amount of points though (*hint hint memespies)


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm tempted by the new princess boxes but I'm not sure they'll be worth the money. I have a feeling they might have come up with catchy names to flog off some cheap stuff.


----------



## avarier (Aug 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm tempted by the new princess boxes but I'm not sure they'll be worth the money. I have a feeling they might have come up with catchy names to flog off some cheap stuff.


I think the price is strange. It's a little high for not even being labeled a superbox. I really want snow white, but I think i'm going to pass..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm tempted by the new princess boxes but I'm not sure they'll be worth the money. I have a feeling they might have come up with catchy names to flog off some cheap stuff.


I agree, I've been holding off and very hesitant for the past hour to buy any of them. They can name them "princess" box, but not even be relevant to the theme, yes they will probably put the "snow white" whitening pack in the snow white box, but regardless, from past experience's with there box's the "theme's" are not even relevent to the products they put in it. The k-style box...... some really crappy products they threw in it. I'm not falling for it this time, slapping a cute "name/theme" on a box is not going to reel me in after they lied to me/us about spoilers as well as other things they have done, to top it off, there CS is horrid.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

I really wanted to wait for spoilers as well, I think a LOT of us have the same fear, especially after SO MANY people have had issues with their recent boxes. But I honestly think these boxes will sell out quite quickly considering the hype that seems to be surrounding them (and I have to admit, the packaging/theme is quite brilliant), plus the VIP value set is a big discount (and I used a bunch of codes and Memepoints) along with a couple other boxes I was holding off for a large order for.

I honestly think these princess boxes will either redeem Memebox for a lot of people, or ruin it for them. If I end up disappointed with these boxes, I think I'm going to be done with Memebox for awhile, or possibly for good if things don't get better. (This coming from someone who has only used it for less than two months, and has now purchased around 15 boxes.)


----------



## avarier (Aug 15, 2014)

Memebox is good at figuring out what makes buyers commit to impulsive purchases.

For those of you taking the risk with these boxes... take your own screenshot of each description as it is right now. This way if it changes, a massive amount of people have evidence.

Actually, I would recommend this for EVERY box purchase that has a "theme."


----------



## candes (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is a catch 22.  Some themed boxes are GREAT - re honey box, aloe vera, cacao, fermented, cooling, cute wishlist...Some themed boxes are dismal and sad - I won't name them because some people might love those!!  lol


Bought the second Honey box yesterday. They say that it will be better than the first. I will settle for just as good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thinking about making my own Manuka honey with Royal jelly lotion. I have all the ingredients picked out. Now lets see if I actually do it. LOL....


----------



## rubelet (Aug 15, 2014)

I took a chance and bought the bundle of all three. I knew that princess boxes were coming but I figured they wouldn't appeal to me. The descriptions changed my mind. Fingers crossed. I did get a screen cap just in case.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the bigger problem is that we are all screen capping their descriptions and images, as if that's going to "save us" if there's an issue, but it doesn't. We've seen that does nothing, and they continue to ignore us. I got an initial reply about the spoiler item not being in the Traveller's box within a few hours. I replied again and haven't heard back. So what's really the point of the screen capping? For our own sanity? Because it doesn't seem to effect what Memebox does or how they respond to problems with them lying to us. That's very worrying, as a company that can't handle problems is not going to continue to succeed. Ignoring us brews resentment, and eventually more and more customers who will cancel purchases and walk away without looking back. And without customers, Memebox will have no reason to even try to veil that they can still get good items for the boxes, and problems can become even worse. I think this is the pivotal moment for them where they will either come to their senses and realize that changes need to be made to their process and customer service, or things won't change and it will all go downhill. I honestly don't think us emailing them over and over to fix our problems is going to do anything. I think they need a reality check from the BBB or something equivalent, because otherwise problems will just continue.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like to update that I have filed a claim with the BBB about the Traveller's Beauty Kit missing product.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Got sleeping beauty. I wanted them all, but Im going to let the others pass - for now. Until I see upcomming boxes and how they deliver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

*Just bought 5 Memeboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Memebox Special #38 My Mask Box
Superbox #56 Yogurt Cosmetics
Princess Edition #1 Snow White
Princess Edition #2 Sleeping Beauty
Princess Edition #3 Rapunzel
 
Total: $151.96
-15% off code
-$10 affiliate discount
-$29 memepoints
Discount: 61,79
 
total: $90,17 = $69,57 / 5 = $13,91
 
Current total of Memeboxes... *98*!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Just bought 5 Memeboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> Memebox Special #38 My Mask Box
> Superbox #56 Yogurt Cosmetics
> ...


You're insane!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 15, 2014)

may i ask how do you get the 10 dollars for affiliate discount?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> may i ask how do you get the 10 dollars for affiliate discount?


Hi there, if you use an affiliate link, and your order is over 150.00, you get 10.00 off automatically.  No promo code needed - you can stack a coupon with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if you order is between 100 and 150 - you will get $5.00 off automatically.

some affiliate bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  have VIP promo codes for their readers too - where you will get 15% off by using a promo code if your order is over 150.00 and 10% if your order is between 100 - 150


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 15, 2014)

I tried the vip code but it doesn't work for my account maybe because i am not vip yet.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I tried the vip code but it doesn't work for my account maybe because i am not vip yet.


It used to work for non-VIP members.   I guess they cracked down on that?


----------



## catyz (Aug 15, 2014)

just got up and got the sleeping beauty box. It's 6am here and I can't believe the 3 box bundle is already sold out! I wanted the snow white and sleeping beauty but budget is really tight this month, as I got my car checked (regular 6 mths) and bill came out to be $650..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Car is 5 yrs old. Damn, that could've gone to my meme addiction!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Pff. This is so hard. I really want rapunzel and snow white too.. But will they be good.. :/


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 15, 2014)

catyz said:


> just got up and got the sleeping beauty box. It's 6am here and I can't believe the 3 box bundle is already sold out!


I was up a little before 5am EST and it was sold out. Craziness!The fact that it was actually made me pause for a moment and think about whether I really want to take a chance on these boxes or go with Whole Grain, Moisture Surge and Yogurt or Cafe. Boxes I've been holding out on waiting for some points and that I feel are probably more of a sure thing. What to do?!?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the idea of princess boxes in theory, but I just have a horrible feeling they won't be even remotely 'princessy.' If it was just a princess themed box, I'd be sold, but the specific princesses just aren't doing it for me. They might as well be brightening 2, night care 2, &amp; hair/body 3.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 15, 2014)

I may have woken up in the middle of the night and ordered the Sleeping Beauty box.  :blush2:   

I love nighttime skincare products (especially sleeping packs), and Sleeping Beauty is my favorite princess, so I figure I had to...and am safe if a cutesy product or two makes it in.

I'm slightly tempted by Snow White, so I'm hoping it sells out quickly, so I can avoid temptation. I plan to buy Mask 5, and then wait patiently for something else amazing.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

Grabbed the Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle. And now, no more boxes unless it's a new Cute Wishlist or maybe the Coffee Break with Dani box, when that comes out! For real.

Also, anyone know why they collect taxes? I thought you only had to pay tax if the business is based your state, which Memebox is not.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Grabbed the Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle. And now, no more boxes unless it's a new Cute Wishlist or maybe the Coffee Break with Dani box, when that comes out! For real.
> 
> Also, anyone know why they collect taxes? I thought you only had to pay tax if the business is based your state, which Memebox is not.


I don't get taxed - I am in MA.  Are you in CA?


----------



## yunii (Aug 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Just bought 5 Memeboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> Memebox Special #38 My Mask Box
> 
> ...


 I purchased 5boxes too to get the $150 discounts, $10 off link plus $23.10 off with 15% off code. Total came to $120.87USD with $3 of meme points. Since I am Canadian, I expected it will be around $135 when the bill comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very jelly of your meme points. Memebox said they were giving me points for my leaked Product from a memebox but the points never deposited. I try to nicely asked for it again but they never respond to that email. 
Anyway, here is what I got.

Sleeping beauty and Snow White bundle

My honey 2 and wake up make up bundle

Ref deal daily dose if beauty


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

I just noticed something really bizarre. When someone mentioned being taxed for their Memebox orders, I remembered being charged tax when I first started using Memebox, but not being taxed on recent orders. I can not understand this for the life of me, but after going through all of my orders, all of the (several) orders I have placed AFTER becoming VIP were not charged tax, but all of my (several) orders placed before i reached VIP were charged tax. 

Which sounds utterly ridiculous, but I just checked every single order and that's exactly how the timing worked for my orders no longer including taxes.


----------



## had706 (Aug 15, 2014)

I woke up in the middle of the night and put the 3 princess bundle in my cart but fell asleep before I could place my order.  When I woke up it was sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I ended up picking up the sleeping beauty &amp; Rapunzel bundle, Pinkaholic &amp; Whole Grain 2.  I did use an affiliate link to get two points on the Whole Grain box &amp; automatically got $5 off when I went over $100, plus the 10% off VIP, &amp; used 10 points so at least it was all under $100!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't get taxed - I am in MA.  Are you in CA?


I'm in NY. It would make sense if I lived in CA, but I don't understand why I'm getting charged for tax in NY.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm in NY. It would make sense if I lived in CA, but I don't understand why I'm getting charged for tax in NY.


that is weird.


----------



## yunii (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm in NY. It would make sense if I lived in CA, but I don't understand why I'm getting charged for tax in NY.


I noticed when I log into the account first before adding things to my cart, the tax disappear... but I am in Toronto.. not NY.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just noticed something really bizarre. When someone mentioned being taxed for their Memebox orders, I remembered being charged tax when I first started using Memebox, but not being taxed on recent orders. I can not understand this for the life of me, but after going through all of my orders, all of the (several) orders I have placed AFTER becoming VIP were not charged tax, but all of my (several) orders placed before i reached VIP were charged tax.
> 
> Which sounds utterly ridiculous, but I just checked every single order and that's exactly how the timing worked for my orders no longer including taxes.


That's definitely strange. I've been getting taxed both before and after my VIP status.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

yunii said:


> I noticed when I log into the account first before adding things to my cart, the tax disappear... but I am in Toronto.. not NY.


Just checked by doing things in that order... nope, it still wants tax for me. I'm curious if any other NY residents are getting charged? Am I misunderstanding internet tax collecting rules? LOL

I always just let it slide in the past, but it adds up and just doesn't make sense to me. And I'm not optimistic they'll refund me if I contact them, given their track record.


----------



## blinded (Aug 15, 2014)

Why am I so tempted by these princess boxes? Yesterday I had no interest in them at all. Cute packaging isn't enough to sway me, and I'm not into the princess thing. I'm actually that annoying mother who declared "No Disney princess for my daughter!" and bought the Paper Bag Princess instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But after reading the descriptions I want them all. I'm still waiting for my brightening box to be delivered, so I really should skip the Snow White box. I don't have any sleep packs, and I really want hair products. Ahh, what to do?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Its happened to me too... I just realized this a couple of days ago. They charge in US dollars, therefore, CDN dollars it totals more... So if something is 29$ it comes out to be 33$ around 4$+ over purchase of 20$... but when I did the currency converter for my most recent purchases its almost doubled by an extra 2$ .... So I overpayed??.... the amount I'm being charged does not  coincide with the current currency market  because the currency calculator is updated every second, yet its always 4+ or .50+ cents more than what the currency calculator says..


----------



## catyz (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its happened to me too... I just realized this a couple of days ago. They charge in US dollars, therefore, CDN dollars it totals more... So if something is 29$ it comes out to be 33$ around 4$+ over purchase of 20$... but when I did the currency converter for my most recent purchases its almost doubled by an extra 2$ .... So I overpayed??.... the amount I'm being charged does not  coincide with the current currency market  because the currency calculator is updated every second, yet its always 4+ or .50+ cents more than what the currency calculator says..


Actually, i think the rate of exchange is taken first thing in the morning and it stays the whole day so if it drops through out the day, we won't get that rate. But I'm not 100%	certain it's correct. However, if you use paypal, it'll tell you the exchange rate.


----------



## blinded (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its happened to me too... I just realized this a couple of days ago. They charge in US dollars, therefore, CDN dollars it totals more... So if something is 29$ it comes out to be 33$ around 4$+ over purchase of 20$... but when I did the currency converter for my most recent purchases its almost doubled by an extra 2$ .... So I overpayed??.... the amount I'm being charged does not  coincide with the current currency market  because the currency calculator is updated every second, yet its always 4+ or .50+ cents more than what the currency calculator says..


Are you checking what your credit card or paypal (however you pay) is charging you? It might not be memebox that's charging more. My credit card has a currency conversion fee, so I pay less if I use paypal. Even if I use my credit card through paypal I get charged less than if I used just my credit card. I think it's because paypal converts it from US to CDN first and then the charges on my card are actually in CDN, but if I don't use paypal my card does the converting and I get the extra fee.


----------



## Fae (Aug 15, 2014)

In my case using the credit card is cheaper because the PayPal conversion rate seems to be lower (?), as in I get less USD for EUR!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm weak, I got the Snow White box as well. Still, Sleeping Beauty, Snow White and Mask 5 for $72 is really good.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That's definitely strange. I've been getting taxed both before and after my VIP status.


I wonder if it had something to do with logging into my account before or after adding things to my cart, but I really don't even recall. I know I used to add things then sign in to checkout, and now I tend to always sign in first.

Either way, it makes absolutely no sense. 

But I know some sites do charge tax to certain states. Amazon, for example charges me tax now. I won't pretend to know how any of the internet sales tax stuff works, however.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder if it had something to do with logging into my account before or after adding things to my cart, but I really don't even recall. I know I used to add things then sign in to checkout, and now I tend to always sign in first.
> 
> Either way, it makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> But I know some sites do charge tax to certain states. Amazon, for example charges me tax now. I won't pretend to know how any of the internet sales tax stuff works, however.


For me it makes no difference whether I log in before or after putting things in my cart. I've always given Memebox the benefit of the doubt for taxing me - maybe it's something to do with customs in my state or something? I'd like to know the exact reason, but not sure how to go about researching it. I guess I could start by emailing them and asking, but not sure it's worth the hassle.


----------



## blinded (Aug 15, 2014)

Fae said:


> In my case using the credit card is cheaper because the PayPal conversion rate seems to be lower (?), as in I get less USD for EUR!


I think Paypal has their currency conversion fee built in to the exchange rate. So if your card doesn't charge one or it is less than theirs then that makes sense. Paypals rate must be lower than my credit card conversion rate. I know it doesn't make a huge difference in mine, but there is a bit of a difference.


----------



## yunii (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its happened to me too... I just realized this a couple of days ago. They charge in US dollars, therefore, CDN dollars it totals more... So if something is 29$ it comes out to be 33$ around 4$+ over purchase of 20$... but when I did the currency converter for my most recent purchases its almost doubled by an extra 2$ .... So I overpayed??.... the amount I'm being charged does not  coincide with the current currency market  because the currency calculator is updated every second, yet its always 4+ or .50+ cents more than what the currency calculator says..


The exchange rate really depends on your method of payment. Since most company have their "own" exchange rate.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> For me it makes no difference whether I log in before or after putting things in my cart. I've always given Memebox the benefit of the doubt for taxing me - maybe it's something to do with customs in my state or something? I'd like to know the exact reason, but not sure how to go about researching it. I guess I could start by emailing them and asking, but not sure it's worth the hassle.


It baffles me that I was being charged tax consistently, then suddenly no longer had to pay tax, and I also live in MA, so it seems I shouldn't have been charged tax to begin with.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Are you checking what your credit card or paypal (however you pay) is charging you? It might not be memebox that's charging more. My credit card has a currency conversion fee, so I pay less if I use paypal. Even if I use my credit card through paypal I get charged less than if I used just my credit card. I think it's because paypal converts it from US to CDN first and then the charges on my card are actually in CDN, but if I don't use paypal my card does the converting and I get the extra fee.


I  use Td Visa debit, which has no extra fee's.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 15, 2014)

The Snow White box better have a Tony Moly Apple.

As for taxes, mine always shows up during checkout and then goes away right before I go to Paypal.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

I found that if you sign in right away, or use the shipping estimator at the bottom of the cart page, the tax goes away.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> The Snow White box better have a Tony Moly Apple.
> 
> As for taxes, mine always shows up during checkout and then goes away right before I go to Paypal.


I'm hoping for a TonyMoly Apple, too! I just sent an email to hi @ memebox to ask about the NY tax thing; hopefully they can shed some light on my situation. Or maybe it'll draw their attention to something that needs to be fixed!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I found that if you sign in right away, or use the shipping estimator at the bottom of the cart page, the tax goes away.


I've done both of these things. The tax does not go away for me no matter what I do. But maybe NY is a special case, for some reason.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> That's definitely strange. I've been getting taxed both before and after my VIP status.


Same. I am in NY as well.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

You mean the appletox? That is amazing, but no sleeping mask..

I don't like the tonymoly red honey apple cream thingy. It's so sticky..


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've done both of these things. The tax does not go away for me no matter what I do. But maybe NY is a special case, for some reason.


Sorry my dear!   :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :scared:


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Sorry my dear!   :sdrop:   :sdrop:   :scared:


LOL, it's okay! Sorry if I came off as cranky. I sent Memebox an email asking why it's happening; hopefully they'll get back to me!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You mean the appletox? That is amazing, but no sleeping mask..
> 
> I don't like the tonymoly red honey apple cream thingy. It's so sticky..


Yes, the appletox!  I think it would be a good fit for the Snow White box, but not so much the Sleeping Beauty one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

I just realized - Memebox used my idea for the princess box's but never credited me any points... In fact I dont think they credited anyone..


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just realized - Memebox used my idea for the princess box's but never credited me any points... In fact I dont think they credited anyone..


With the Princess boxes being shipped out on October 7th, if they plan to do a Halloween box (or boxes) they'd probably be putting them up for sale any day now. I REALLY hope they do something for Halloween, that would be amazing.

The vampire one seems like it would be good, I know Mizon has the Twilight line, and there's some other vampire themed stuff I've run into here and there on the Korean skincare sites. 

Did they ever "announce" any winners for the theme suggestions?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> With the Princess boxes being shipped out on October 7th, if they plan to do a Halloween box (or boxes) they'd probably be putting them up for sale any day now. I REALLY hope they do something for Halloween, that would be amazing.
> 
> The vampire one seems like it would be good, I know Mizon has the Twilight line, and there's some other vampire themed stuff I've run into here and there on the Korean skincare sites.
> 
> Did they ever "announce" any winners for the theme suggestions?


No, they never announced any winners, but they used the princess box idea...


----------



## blinded (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm weak. I caved and got the Rapunzel box.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

@, they've used ALOT of my ideas and never credited anything. I wrote about an all about eyes/lips box, k-style boxes etc. It would be fair if we got something in return for them using our ideas!

@@flushblush, if we don't get it I really reccomend you to get it somewhere else (sorry I'm enabling you)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a good exoliator/mask and makes my skin baby-butt smooth xD


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 15, 2014)

I ordered Mask 5. I've been very good about sticking o my plan of waiting for one box at a time. Now, if a toner/essence/serum box comes out in the meantime, that will be a different story!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @, they've used ALOT of my ideas and never credited anything. I wrote about an all about eyes/lips box, k-style boxes etc. It would be fair if we got something in return for them using our ideas!
> 
> @@flushblush, if we don't get it I really reccomend you to get it somewhere else (sorry I'm enabling you)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a good exoliator/mask and makes my skin baby-butt smooth xD


Did you message them? I mean, if they said "if we use your box theme idea, we will give you memepoints" than that should be proof enough..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did you message them? I mean, if they said "if we use your box theme idea, we will give you memepoints" than that should be proof enough..


I messaged them on fb thanking them for using my ideas (this were sometimes arround k-style comming out), and if I were winner of the "contest" , they said no?  :wacko:


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @, they've used ALOT of my ideas and never credited anything. I wrote about an all about eyes/lips box, k-style boxes etc. It would be fair if we got something in return for them using our ideas!
> 
> @@flushblush, if we don't get it I really reccomend you to get it somewhere else (sorry I'm enabling you)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's such a good exoliator/mask and makes my skin baby-butt smooth xD


I'm losing more and more faith in Memebox by the day.

....Actually, for the past few days it's more like by the hour.


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 15, 2014)

I got my Waterproof makeup box yesterday! My lip color variation was "Mary" which is wearable. Oh my goodness, I didn't get orange or red. I'm pretty amazed. XD  My liner was green!

I think I'll buy the Sleeping Beauty box because I have 12 points. That makes 1 out of 2 boxes for October! I'd get Snow White, but I'm pretty much already the fairest of them all (skin tone wise XD) so I don't really need a Snow White box!


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 15, 2014)

Slightly tempted by the Rapunzel &amp; Snow White bundle but holding out. Also, Honey 2 is still calling me to me, but again, I shall remain strong. I only have one face and far too many products as it is.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally got K-Style today and got the orange tint (MEHHH &lt;/3) and the bronzey colored pigment (more mehhh) I actually like this box overall. I think it's well curated, but I am always, ALWAYS getting the shades that I want the least. 

sniff.

Time to go take pictures and get a review ready. Then I'm having a bonfire tonight! woohoo! :3


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 15, 2014)

Bah! I just bought the at home box, the brush set, and a macron lip gloss. We'll see what my husband says when he sees three separate paypal payments. lol


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it would be hard to credit any box ideas, really.  Because so many people suggest the same themes.  If they credited everyone who suggested a princess box, that's a lot of people.  Even here on MUT, thats been suggested more than once.

I know I suggested a Tea box on Facebook (and here on MUT) but I wasn't the only one to suggest it.  I'm just glad to have it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Why am I so tempted by these princess boxes? Yesterday I had no interest in them at all. Cute packaging isn't enough to sway me, and I'm not into the princess thing. I'm actually that annoying mother who declared "No Disney princess for my daughter!" and bought the Paper Bag Princess instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But after reading the descriptions I want them all. I'm still waiting for my brightening box to be delivered, so I really should skip the Snow White box. I don't have any sleep packs, and I really want hair products. Ahh, what to do?


Off topic, bit I LOVE THE PAPER BAG PRINCESS! My daughters loved it too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it would be hard to credit any box ideas, really.  Because so many people suggest the same themes.  If they credited everyone who suggested a princess box, that's a lot of people.  Even here on MUT, thats been suggested more than once.
> 
> I know I suggested a Tea box on Facebook (and here on MUT) but I wasn't the only one to suggest it.  I'm just glad to have it!


I agree, especially for things like "princess" and then them doing three separate princesses. 

What irks me a bit though, is the fact they offered points for suggestions. It seems like people constantly are mentioning the sorts of boxes they'd like to see. Other than the fact it seems so unnecessary, it seems like a really bad move on their part to offer points to those who suggest boxes they'll use, especially if they didn't announce any sort of winner(s) to at least bring it to an end.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it would be hard to credit any box ideas, really.  Because so many people suggest the same themes.  If they credited everyone who suggested a princess box, that's a lot of people.  Even here on MUT, thats been suggested more than once.
> 
> I know I suggested a Tea box on Facebook (and here on MUT) but I wasn't the only one to suggest it.  I'm just glad to have it!


They shouldn't offer points for suggestions though, use someone's idea, and than not do what they say they were going to do. They are a business.

I mean, its kind of the same thing as stealing someone's idea and them taking the credit for it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

no one got their superfood &amp; hair &amp; body 3 today?    need pictures!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no one got their superfood &amp; hair &amp; body 3 today? need pictures!


Ohhhh yes, show me show me


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm on west coast time, Superfood should be here in an hour or so!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

DHL doesn't come til after 3 around here :*(


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

So based on the response I got from Memebox, I would say that "Princess" means next to nothing and there won't be princess items in the box, just regular skincare, etc.

Of course, there is a language barrier so who knows.  Blah.

Someone else try!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So based on the response I got from Memebox, I would say that "Princess" means next to nothing and there won't be princess items in the box, just regular skincare, etc.
> 
> Of course, there is a language barrier so who knows.  Blah.
> 
> Someone else try!


Oh , did they respond today? The must be at work than  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no one got their superfood &amp; hair &amp; body 3 today?    need pictures!


I ordered this bundle and I don't know why I havent received any tracking yet.

I also have a box stuck in Korea since Aug 5th 'origin post is preparing shipment.'


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

i havent had my cute/cleansing shipping notification yet and it has been delivered, unpacked and put away


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So based on the response I got from Memebox, I would say that "Princess" means next to nothing and there won't be princess items in the box, just regular skincare, etc.
> 
> Of course, there is a language barrier so who knows.  Blah.
> 
> Someone else try!


what did they say exactly?

btw - they are REALLY ignoring my emails now.  I am pissed off.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what did they say exactly?
> 
> btw - they are REALLY ignoring my emails now.  I am pissed off.


Welcome to the club! 

Wont even reply to my cancelation request for the lipstick box. And have other mails waiting like 2-3 weeks already for reply. HOWEVER they did reply to me asking to close my paypal dispute. zzz


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> HOWEVER they did reply to me asking to close my paypal dispute. zzz


Don't do it! Fight the man! I mean...Memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 15, 2014)

I never got an email with tracking info, but the tracking info is on your account and you can get it from there.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Don't do it! Fight the man! I mean...Memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They offered 5 lousy points, so going to stay strong with my dispute   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

I am waiting for reply too on lip balm.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So based on the response I got from Memebox, I would say that "Princess" means next to nothing and there won't be princess items in the box, just regular skincare, etc.
> 
> Of course, there is a language barrier so who knows.  Blah.
> 
> Someone else try!


Thanks for the update! I regretted missing the brightening box, and I don't have any sleeping packs or nighttime care yet, so I think I'm still good with my Snow White/Sleeping Beauty choices. I hope they'll think about including products with extra special packaging though, considering the theme, and especially at this price point.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

btw - the VIP 10%, 15% and shipping one (where they will take off one box cost on shipping) - those are only good for one time.  That is what I was just told.

I thought those were good all the time, not just a one time use like the $5.00 code.   I guess I won't be sharing those codes anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

Got a response from Memebox about my tax question from earlier; apparently, 8.75% sales tax is collected from California _and_ New York state residents, as required by law.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

grrr....stewing over here....memebox "heretohelp" is not helping one damn bit.

shitty customer service.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 15, 2014)

Check your extra accounts if you have any, I just got an email with 5 'miss you' points on one of the accounts I never use!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

galsara said:


> Check your extra accounts if you have any, I just got an email with 5 'miss you' points on one of the accounts I never use!


Got them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 15, 2014)

Crap, now I have 14 points burning a hole!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

there isn't anything there there for me...

no makeup makeup - not interested

wakeup makeup - not interested

now, if they would spoil the earth &amp; sea one or the honey 2, I might purchase another one of those


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG i just got 5 miss you points on my accounts that had something in the cart that i didnt buy!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

I  received my hair and body 3 and Superfood. I put in the memebox spoiler and review page.  I didn't know how to hide it, hope it's ok.


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there isn't anything there there for me...
> 
> no makeup makeup - not interested
> 
> ...


Agreed. Or maybe a spoiler for the Yogurt.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> OMG i just got 5 miss you points on my accounts that had something in the cart that i didnt buy!


but NOT on the account that I do use


----------



## catyz (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> but NOT on the account that I do use


I didn't get any... :-(


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I  received my hair and body 3 and Superfood. I put in the memebox spoiler and review page.  I didn't know how to hide it, hope it's ok.


Could you post a link? I can't seem to find that thread.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> OMG i just got 5 miss you points on my accounts that had something in the cart that i didnt buy!


i have boxes on cart but I dont receive any points


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Could you post a link? I can't seem to find that thread.


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-5?do=findComment&amp;comment=2268264


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the All About Brows box for $14.99 with points and code.

Does it sound like a good deal? .-.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 15, 2014)

just realised i received 5 "WeMissYou" points too on one of my random accounts   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

K-Beauty Wrap Up contents


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

Should i get All About Brows for $14.99 

or Luckybox #9 for $18.99

... Luckybox ships sooner... But i'm scared of repeats...

... I could really have a brow makeover... But i'm scared i'll chicken out lol

HELPPPP


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 15, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Should i get All About Brows for $14.99
> 
> or Luckybox #9 for $18.99
> 
> ...


I ordered LB9 even though I got LB5, I figure there may be repeats but I haven't gotten hardly any of the LB items anyway, so it's not a big deal. I can't advise on brows because I don't care about mine. XD But it's cheaper, if that helps!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> K-Beauty Wrap Up contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg did i get this box...

I hope i did...

I LOVE THE CONTENTS! 

I don't know how to do spoilers so i'm just gonna say that i'm especially excited for product 2, 3 and 5!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

Anyone have any idea where to find the 



Spoiler



Secret Key Perfume Mist? It's not in the Memeshop and I don't know which scent I got.



ETA: I found it in the shop but numbering them doesn't help me...


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 15, 2014)

does anyone think it's worth to get the global box #17-19 bundle? i have 10 points to spend from a code and points...


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

galsara said:


> Check your extra accounts if you have any, I just got an email with 5 'miss you' points on one of the accounts I never use!


Oh man, I _knew _I should have checked that account before buying my bundle! Maybe I'll get something from the Memeshop...


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I ordered LB9 even though I got LB5, I figure there may be repeats but I haven't gotten hardly any of the LB items anyway, so it's not a big deal. I can't advise on brows because I don't care about mine. XD But it's cheaper, if that helps!


I think i'll go with LB9 simply because it ships Aug 20 and i'm an impatient kiddo when it comes to this xD

Ty &lt;3


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone think it's worth to get the global box #17-19 bundle? i have 10 points to spend from a code and points...


Did you get the honey box?

Did you get the earth and sea box?

Did you get the mask box 4?

If you've already ordered all of the above then go for the global boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha

Global boxes are always fun but i think the three boxes above are gonna be awesome (hopefully)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone think it's worth to get the global box #17-19 bundle? i have 10 points to spend from a code and points...


Global boxes is always great so I'd say yes! Search for a affilate code for 5 more of aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anyone have any idea where to find the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try beautynetkorea or ebay! 100% sure they have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 15, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Did you get the honey box?
> 
> Did you get the earth and sea box?
> 
> ...


i got the "my honey box" and the "my mask box"....also did buy the masks 3 &amp; 4 ones before and i loved those!!

If you've already ordered all of the above then go for the global boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha &lt;--- LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> K-Beauty Wrap Up contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting! My first impression is that there are two types of a certain genre of product that doesn't seem to appear often in Memeboxes--whoa! Not necessarily bad! Oh--and all the products are full size--nice, especially considering the $29 Memebox price! These items do actually seem pretty cool--AWESOME!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 15, 2014)

i bought the bundle since i only have to pay once for shipping   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but they don't ship out until nov!!! -.-


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Thank you for posting! My first impression is that there are two types of a certain genre of product that doesn't seem to appear often in Memeboxes--whoa! Not necessarily bad! Oh--and all the products are full size--nice, especially considering the $29 Memebox price! These items do actually seem pretty cool--AWESOME!


I really like it, the 



Spoiler



lip product is waterproof and I just put it on, doesn't get on my cup when I drink. Both perfumes smell really good, the rollerball I got in blackberry which smells awesome. Super happy with this box!


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 15, 2014)

I have deep meme-regret about that Zero box. I wish it would restock and they would restock Cute 1 again and make a bundle......

memedreams!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I really like it, the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't even got my tracking for this box and on my account it says "ready for shipment" not "completed" or something like that .-.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I haven't even got my tracking for this box and on my account it says "ready for shipment" not "completed" or something like that .-.


Mine too. Probably will change monday


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the -k beauty wrap up!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> K-Beauty Wrap Up contents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh you got the wholic perfume!  what scent did you get?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ooo!  I can't wait for the K-beauty to get here!  I thought I had got K-Style but it was actually K-Beauty and I'm glad now!! Eeeee!

I haven't got mask #4... 

I really want the Yogurt box because the Milk box was so good (and I didnt' get it)

What am I going to do with everything I already have, though?!


----------



## maii (Aug 15, 2014)

Underwhelmed with Superfood and Hair and Body 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok with Wrap Up...but not like, thrilled.

So many repeats!

At least this has convinced me to not get the Princess boxes - I don't want to risk the disappointment!


----------



## aralosin (Aug 15, 2014)

I just got my Hair &amp; Body 3/Brightening Skin Care bundle delivered with no email notice and no update through the Memebox site. They really weren't kidding when they said the holiday might cause problems but having to rush to throw on more clothes because I wasn't expecting anything suuucks. I just hope my Superfood and K-beauty bundle will come on Monday and they don't have a system glitch like with fan-b's one box and I get stuck with regular mail, I'll be so pissed.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

aralosin said:


> I just got my Hair &amp; Body 3/Brightening Skin Care bundle delivered with no email notice and no update through the Memebox site. They really weren't kidding when they said the holiday might cause problems but having to rush to throw on more clothes because I wasn't expecting anything suuucks. I just hope my Superfood and K-beauty bundle will come on Monday and they don't have a system glitch like with fan-b's one box and I get stuck with regular mail, I'll be so pissed.


Same here. I didn't get any tracking for Superfood and hairbody 3.  I even checked my account for any tracking #.  That's okay though at least it got delivered pretty fast. Please post pics for Brightening.  Mine is still in Korea.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 15, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone think it's worth to get the global box #17-19 bundle? i have 10 points to spend from a code and points...


I really like the global memeboxes. There usually is a range of products and you never know what you will be getting. Some of my favorite products have come from the numbered boxes.!

That being said there are times when several of the products in the box aren't for me, so I give them away. But there is always at least two or three items that I love in every box. And many times more.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Same here. I didn't get any tracking for Superfood and hairbody 3. I even checked my account for any tracking #. That's okay though at least it got delivered pretty fast. Please post pics for Brightening. Mine is still in Korea.


They are in here or in spoiler thread


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They are in here or in spoiler thread


oh ok, thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry that sounded rude. Wasn't meant to be.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry that sounded rude. Wasn't meant to be.


No worries. It didn't sound rude to me. =)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

yunii said:


> I purchased 5boxes too to get the $150 discounts, $10 off link plus $23.10 off with 15% off code. Total came to $120.87USD with $3 of meme points. Since I am Canadian, I expected it will be around $135 when the bill comes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am very jelly of your meme points. Memebox said they were giving me points for my leaked Product from a memebox but the points never deposited. I try to nicely asked for it again but they never respond to that email.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I got.
> 
> ...


Please do ask again about those forgotten memepoints. never giveup and try writing a new email everytime (so they wont see as spam)

Those are great,super great boxes you ordered!! &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

how is it spam if you are inquiring on an issue that hasn't been resolved?  That isn't spam. 

If memebox is ignoring follow up emails, that is lousy, shitty, crappy customer service.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahhh you got the wholic perfume!  what scent did you get?


Blackberry, it smells like tomato vine out of the bottle, but once it's on it smells amazing. Well I mean I like tomato scents too, but once it's on it smells like a blackberry bush. I want more of these wholic perfumes!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Blackberry, it smells like tomato vine out of the bottle, but once it's on it smells amazing. Well I mean I like tomato scents too, but once it's on it smells like a blackberry bush. I want more of these wholic perfumes!


I've had the blackberry one in my wish list for a while.    I just can't spend 21.00 + that shipping to get it!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've had the blackberry one in my wish list for a while.    I just can't spend 21.00 + that shipping to get it!!


Omg do it when you can. It's not super sweet, and it's not super fruity either. I'm going to be wearing it like all week. At least until I get bored and want to switch scents lol  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Omg do it when you can. It's not super sweet, and it's not super fruity either. I'm going to be wearing it like all week. At least until I get bored and want to switch scents lol  :lol:


why can't these be in the USA free shipping section!! lol


----------



## raindrop (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a question for those who got the OMG box..



Spoiler



I haven't gotten mine yet, but I've been looking at lots of reviews. Did anyone actually get the peeling lip tint in a color other than orange? I've only seen orange. Makes me wonder if that company had a boatload of product they couldn't sell in that one color...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 15, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I have a question for those who got the OMG box..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got berry. Ironic as I love orange


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 15, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I have a question for those who got the OMG box..   Spoiler


I got something dark red and juicy. It's pretty great.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

well, I did it - I did get the blackberry and the weekend roll on perfumes - I used an account that had the 3 memepoints for USA customers + the 5 points we want you back.

so, now I wait 3 weeks for my perfume!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got berry. Ironic as I love orange


I hope I get berry.    I really do...


----------



## aralosin (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a huge off-shoot in the current topics, but, just out of curiosity, have any of you read Memebox's Terms of Use page? It's kind of an eye opener in that all the stuff that we collectively dislike, such as misleading descriptions/labels, canceling orders, or not including products from spoilers/descriptions is talked about in it. Essentially, they can do all those things at their discretion, because they've stated them in the Terms and you agreed to them just by looking at the site. Though I wouldn't know how well this would hold up in a court and I am not a lawyer by any means, so I don't know the validity of the Terms/claims. This is not to say that I agree with their practices at all, very far from it. Actually, I'm just starting to understand the frustration of their crappy customer service with the sluggish compensation for a broken lotion from the Milk box. I get the feeling, like so many of you have stated, that they feel they can do whatever they want, damn the consequences, because they're quickly gaining popularity, and there will always be another person to shop through them and give them money. Very bad business practices for sure.

Oh, also, if anyone wants to file this tidbit away for later, though I sincerely hope it never comes to that for any of us, Memebox _is_ governed by California laws as far as any of these Terms go (and the site). So if you have trouble and need to go the legal route, you can look up what laws they have to follow or what action you might be able to take.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

Funny you should mention that, @@aralosin - I was just reading the Terms of Use today and noticed the same thing; I found the section on Product Descriptions to be particularly interesting in terms of some of the complaints we've had here.

Edited for punctuation.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 15, 2014)

catyz said:


> I didn't get any... :-(


Not one of my accounts received points. Not a good day for me in Memeland either.


----------



## avarier (Aug 15, 2014)

@@aralosin I just read over them, I found this piece interesting: "[SIZE=small]Specifically, but without limitation, Memebox does not warrant that: (1) the information on this site is correct, accurate or reliable;[/SIZE]"

explains everything.


----------



## maii (Aug 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Funny you should mention that, @@aralosin - I was just reading the Terms of Use today and noticed the same thing; I found the section on Product Descriptions to be particularly interesting in terms of some of the complaints we've had here.
> 
> Edited for punctuation.


Any particularly relevant info that stood out re product descriptions?


----------



## flushblush (Aug 15, 2014)

maii said:


> Any particularly relevant info that stood out re product descriptions?


"We strive to provide accurate descriptions of our products on our Site. However, we do not guarantee that they are accurate or complete. In such cases, we will correct without any liability."


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 15, 2014)

Still no replies to my e-mails. I bundled my asking for my points they promised me with my cancellation request for the Lipstick box, bet they aren't cancelling because they don't want to give me the points at the same time. Luckily, I ordered that box directly through my credit card and so I can file a claim whenever. I'll give them a week, though.

Honestly, would it kill to hire a few more employees for customer service?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Still no replies to my e-mails. I bundled my asking for my points they promised me with my cancellation request for the Lipstick box, bet they aren't cancelling because they don't want to give me the points at the same time. Luckily, I ordered that box directly through my credit card and so I can file a claim whenever. I'll give them a week, though.
> 
> Honestly, would it kill to hire a few more employees for customer service?


Throughout my communication with Memebox (and many failed attempts at communication), a lot of the responses I received made it seem like the person responding to my emails just had a general position at Memebox, where they just did whatever was needed of them. I would sometimes ask the most basic question or try to get the tiniest problem resolved, and they would give me an answer entirely irrelevant to what I had asked/said, as though just trying to respond to get it over with and move on to the next problem. Sometimes it seemed like a language barrier, other times it just seemed like they had no idea what they were talking about. Even just hiring one person that is only hired for proper customer service would probably make a drastic difference at this point.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@aralosin I just read over them, I found this piece interesting: "Specifically, but without limitation, Memebox does not warrant that: (1) the information on this site is correct, accurate or reliable;"


I interpret this as "don't trust a d*mn thing on our site because we won't be bound by it." Good to know, I'lll keep that in mind when trying to decide whether to place an order. ahahaha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how is it spam if you are inquiring on an issue that hasn't been resolved?  That isn't spam.
> 
> If memebox is ignoring follow up emails, that is lousy, shitty, crappy customer service.


if you repeat the same email with the same title over and over, they or the program could see it as spam or something. no they should not ignore.. but just in care


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> if you repeat the same email with the same title over and over, they or the program could see it as spam or something. no they should not ignore.. but just in care


That is different.  Doing a reply, with the RE: isn't spam


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

I've won a memebox giveaway myself today!! Best birthday surprise ever!! My bday was almost over and then boom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With a joy and bit of blush I have to set my total count of Memeboxes to 99  :blush:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is different.  Doing a reply, with the RE: isn't spam


I normally just re-write a whole new email if they haven't respont on a previous RE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this helps me a lot when that happens. (just copy the same text though but change the tittle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daynpitseleh (Aug 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Why am I so tempted by these princess boxes? Yesterday I had no interest in them at all. Cute packaging isn't enough to sway me, and I'm not into the princess thing. I'm actually that annoying mother who declared "No Disney princess for my daughter!" and bought the Paper Bag Princess instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But after reading the descriptions I want them all. I'm still waiting for my brightening box to be delivered, so I really should skip the Snow White box. I don't have any sleep packs, and I really want hair products. Ahh, what to do?


Omg, the Paper Bag Princess! My boyfriend and I have known each other since we were kids, and his mom always used to read that to me!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 15, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I normally just re-write a whole new email if they haven't respont on a previous RE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this helps me a lot when that happens. (just copy the same text though but change the tittle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sometimes if I respond to an email with a real issue with my account (they screwed up my address on most of my orders somehow, after I had put in my correct address multiple times) I'll get responses within minutes or hours. Other times I have to send an entirely new email and that will get a response days faster than the old response. There's really just no figuring out how they do things.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sometimes if I respond to an email with a real issue with my account (they screwed up my address on most of my orders somehow, after I had put in my correct address multiple times) I'll get responses within minutes or hours. Other times I have to send an entirely new email and that will get a response days faster than the old response. There's really just no figuring out how they do things.


The main thing is; never give up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 15, 2014)

So I decided to do an entire look with my k-Style box today and I'm actually pretty impressed with the products, with the exception of the mascara.

I love A'Pieu, but the mascara was just way too "natural" looking for me. The orange lip tint actually looks pink on my lips so that was a huge and happy surprise. Even the blush that I thought looked to natural in the swatch actually showed up really well on my cheeks. The liners stay on ALL DAY which is awesome. For an originally underwhelming box, I'm actually pretty pleased with it now!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I decided to do an entire look with my k-Style box today and I'm actually pretty impressed with the products, with the exception of the mascara.
> 
> I love A'Pieu, but the mascara was just way too "natural" looking for me. The orange lip tint actually looks pink on my lips so that was a huge and happy surprise. Even the blush that I thought looked to natural in the swatch actually showed up really well on my cheeks. The liners stay on ALL DAY which is awesome. For an originally underwhelming box, I'm actually pretty pleased with it now!


Share picture when you've created a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love that box too, such good and pretty products!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 15, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Still no replies to my e-mails. I bundled my asking for my points they promised me with my cancellation request for the Lipstick box, bet they aren't cancelling because they don't want to give me the points at the same time. Luckily, I ordered that box directly through my credit card and so I can file a claim whenever. I'll give them a week, though.
> 
> Honestly, would it kill to hire a few more employees for customer service?


They wont cancel mine either.. I really dont want it after the change in description...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 15, 2014)

I wish I had gotten the superfood box. Oh well--not the end of the world. I just wish my boxes that are on their way to me would hurry up! I have now waited longer on some of the boxes from early this month than I ever have before. I am just super excited to get my hands on some fun new products!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> They wont cancel mine either.. I really dont want it after the change in description...


You can do that on paypal no problem since its within the right time frame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta: oh, but if you used points, that would suck you'd lose them...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> They wont cancel mine either.. I really dont want it after the change in description...


I've been dealing with them for weeks now over address issues that were caused by their system, I was dealing with 1-2 emails a day on average for more than two weeks straight, and they haven't really responded to anything at all for several days now, I really think that they're not really responding to emails at the moment (someone mentioned something about a holiday), so I think there's still a bit of a delay. I would wait a bit if it would mean you lose points by opening a dispute, assuming it's not a box that's being shipped out shortly.


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 16, 2014)

hey guys, quick question. i'm trying to purchase the missha bb cream from the us exclusives page but it keeps adding on a 10.99$ shipping charge. i thought all us exclusives were free shipping? =/


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 16, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> hey guys, quick question. i'm trying to purchase the missha bb cream from the us exclusives page but it keeps adding on a 10.99$ shipping charge. i thought all us exclusives were free shipping? =/


Hmm, not doing that on mine. Are you sure you're putting in your zip code for the shipping estimator? Maybe it's saying you're not in the USA?


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 16, 2014)

yup, i put in the zip code and keep getting an option of either standard for 10.99 or express. i can add any other us exclusive item for free shipping just fine, but the missha items all seem to charge shippingT_T


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 16, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> yup, i put in the zip code and keep getting an option of either standard for 10.99 or express. i can add any other us exclusive item for free shipping just fine, but the missha items all seem to charge shippingT_T


Sounds like it's just a glitch with certain products.

Fyi, the Missha US site is wonderful if you want to purchase from there instead. Free shipping at $40...they give you cash for each item to redeem for future purchases,(some items give you 20% back) plus free gifts etc.

I just placed an order on their site this evening. I was bummed about the H&amp;B3 box spoilers and wanted a pick me up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 16, 2014)

Must be why the Milky beige is the only one that isn't sold out...  I got the same problem.


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sounds like it's just a glitch with certain products.
> 
> Fyi, the Missha US site is wonderful if you want to purchase from there instead. Free shipping at $40...they give you cash for each item to redeem for future purchases,(some items give you 20% back) plus free gifts etc.
> 
> I just placed an order on their site this evening. I was bummed about the H&amp;B3 box spoilers and wanted a pick me up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thanks for the suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but unfortunately, i'm a poor college student haha and can't afford much. i refunded one of my boxes to pick up this bb cream for my mom's birthday with my old points, but it looks like the shipping's not gonna work for me on this one


----------



## cfisher (Aug 16, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sounds like it's just a glitch with certain products.
> 
> Fyi, the Missha US site is wonderful if you want to purchase from there instead. Free shipping at $40...they give you cash for each item to redeem for future purchases,(some items give you 20% back) plus free gifts etc.
> 
> I just placed an order on their site this evening. I was bummed about the H&amp;B3 box spoilers and wanted a pick me up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uh oh. I bought that box...And really had my hopes up.

..Is it as bad as the previous Hair and Body box?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Uh oh. I bought that box...And really had my hopes up.
> 
> ..Is it as bad as the previous Hair and Body box?


I personally don't think it's that bad of a box, and definitely way better than H&amp;B2. Someone posted spoilers somewhere but I can't remember which thread it was in.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2268546


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

Yea, Hair and Body 3 spoilers are in this thread, page 5: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-5

And maybe I'm the only one...but I'm actually excited for it to arrive. I think it's a pretty good box aside from the repeat soap that I just got in the vitamin care box.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 16, 2014)

regret for not getting the superfood. I think it can rate up same as my fav skin care box


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You can do that on paypal no problem since its within the right time frame  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta: oh, but if you used points, that would suck you'd lose them...


Yeaa, but I used some affilate points, really want them back &gt;.&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

I am truly hoping that the lack of response to many of us is because of this holiday.  Maybe a lot of them left early and took extra days - we do that here in the states, so that is what I am hoping.

I hope they start responding again next week.  If I don't hear from them by tuesday - a new email will be sent....


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 16, 2014)

Sooo angry. Ive sent 2 emails about the vitablets. No answer. Yesterday I sent an email about cancellation of earth and sea-box and got a response about that. So yep they're just ignoring the rest of my emails that I sent even earlier.


----------



## memeaddicted (Aug 16, 2014)

I mean a response like right now. On a saturday.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 16, 2014)

I have won a Vitamin Care box on our Marjolein's blog - so happy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

Congrats. I have given up getting a response from customer services on anything.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I have won a Vitamin Care box on our Marjolein's blog - so happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And me the Dermocosmetics from @Marjolein 's blog as well !!! Yay congrats~~


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I have won a Vitamin Care box on our Marjolein's blog - so happy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations ^-^


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> And me the Dermocosmetics from @Marjolein 's blog as well !!! Yay congrats~~


Yaay, we lucked out, congrats  :lol:


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

for our blogging ladies - do not publish the vip codes unless you do the disclaimer that it is for use with one user, one time only.

I got a response back from memebox about the VIP promo codes as I couldn't use them anymore - I hadn't used them, but I published them

they are only good for one use.  Period.  Not one use per user, but one use.  Which is stupid, because there is nothing in the email that states that and it makes no sense.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I have won a Vitamin Care box on our Marjolein's blog - so happy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> And me the Dermocosmetics from @Marjolein 's blog as well !!! Yay congrats~~


Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for our blogging ladies - do not publish the vip codes unless you do the disclaimer that it is for use with one user, one time only.
> 
> I got a response back from memebox about the VIP promo codes as I couldn't use them anymore - I hadn't used them, but I published them
> 
> they are only good for one use. Period. Not one use per user, but one use. Which is stupid, because there is nothing in the email that states that and it makes no sense.


Interesting. I wonder when did they change that. I will add disclaimer later. Do you need one? I can give you my 10% off code. I think ppl haven't used it yet.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

The affiliate codes?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

I ordered k-style 2 today on the acc I got 5 points on. Actually really liked the pigment and eyeliners, so hopefully the next will have something great aswell. There were only like 5 left too.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

The k style was great.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

Got brightening, travelers and cute wishlist today. Yet again, two products leaked in one of the boxes (travelers, the body lotion and wash, they're over half empty). Do I message or leave it alone? They're likely not replying to me anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Really love Cute wishlist, even better irl then pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is so adorable... Brightening looks great aswell. Really excited to try everything..


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The affiliate codes?


no, the VIP codes that are supposed to be only for you and you alone.   They never put a disclaimer in the email stating that it was a one time use code

@yunii  oh thank you!  But I was checking for a reader, who asked me why my VIP codes were not working.  I am all set for now - but thank you anyway.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got brightening, travelers and cute wishlist today. Yet again, two products leaked in one of the boxes (travelers, the body lotion and wash, they're over half empty). Do I message or leave it alone? They're likely not replying to me anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Really love Cute wishlist, even better irl then pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is so adorable... Brightening looks great aswell. Really excited to try everything..


Email. Someone else had that issue that is on here and does YouTube videos... Bad Janey I can't remember her name.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh ok. I have never shared those


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Email. Someone else had that issue that is on here and does YouTube videos... Bad Janey I can't remember her name.


You're right. Its just more frustrating if they dont reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, I saw her youtube vid. The same products that leaked in her video aswell!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You're right. Its just more frustrating if they dont reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yes, I saw her youtube vid. The same products that leaked in her video aswell!


Yeah, I am waiting for that box, probably Monday here, and a reply to emails.


----------



## Fae (Aug 16, 2014)

How long does standard shipping to Europe usually take? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

Fae said:


> How long does standard shipping to Europe usually take? ^^


To me in England 5 to 6 days normally but had one take about thirty once


----------



## avarier (Aug 16, 2014)

luckybox 9 finally sold out. it ships in a few days &amp; they haven't put another one for sale.. are they not doing lucky boxes anymore?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone know how long the 5 memepoints last for?


----------



## Fae (Aug 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> To me in England 5 to 6 days normally but had one take about thirty once


Thank you! Then I'll hopefully get K-style soonish! ^^


----------



## avarier (Aug 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know how long the 5 memepoints last for?


until august 22. I don't know if that means that morning or at end of day.. so I would prob try to use them by the end of the 21st to be safe.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

I've got the 5 memepoints and the 3 US points, and a $5 coupon code...waiting on the most amazing box in the world to be released because nothing is ticklin' my fancy right now lol


----------



## flushblush (Aug 16, 2014)

I just remembered that I promised to take photos of the cute y.e.t masks from the Memeshop! The shop photo doesn't give you the greatest idea of what you're getting, so here they are:



Spoiler




















I think the infant mask is my favorite; it's hilarious. Which one do you like best? And what the heck is a "shimmering" mask supposed to do?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I just remembered that I promised to take photos of the cute y.e.t masks from the Memeshop! The shop photo doesn't give you the greatest idea of what you're getting, so here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omgomg, they're so freaking cute! Can't decide between the bee, heart beating,infant and detective one, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 16, 2014)

You'll look like a Cullen?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

avarier said:


> until august 22. I don't know if that means that morning or at end of day.. so I would prob try to use them by the end of the 21st to be safe.


Why do they even have to expire lol


----------



## avarier (Aug 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Why do they even have to expire lol


So you feel pressured to spend money!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I just remembered that I promised to take photos of the cute y.e.t masks from the Memeshop!
> 
> I think the infant mask is my favorite; it's hilarious. Which one do you like best? And what the heck is a "shimmering" mask supposed to do?


I think it supposed to brighten. Lols I love the Police (control) one


----------



## cfisher (Aug 16, 2014)

I keep reading that a lot of people have been trying to cancel recent orders, and I know a lot of us (possibly even most of us) are VIP members. I just thought you all might want to know that when I recently tried to cancel an order because of a small change I wanted to make (and it seemed easier to cancel it than try to get them to fix it for me) they told me that if they cancel an order with a VIP promo code that promo code can not be used again during that month.

I'm also a bit surprised VIP members can only use those codes once.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I keep reading that a lot of people have been trying to cancel recent orders, and I know a lot of us (possibly even most of us) are VIP members. I just thought you all might want to know that when I recently tried to cancel an order because of a small change I wanted to make (and it seemed easier to cancel it than try to get them to fix it for me) they told me that if they cancel an order with a VIP promo code that promo code can not be used again during that month.
> 
> I'm also a bit surprised VIP members can only use those codes once.


I never use the VIP codes- cause A: I don't want to spend over 100$ and B I don't like ordering more than 3 box's at one time lol - I don't really see the VIP codes as discounts. Now free memepoints, Ill use those on separate box's, along with a 5$ affiliate code/link.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I never use the VIP codes- cause A: I don't want to spend over 100$ and B I don't like ordering more than 3 box's at one time lol - I don't really see the VIP codes as discounts. Now free memepoints, Ill use those on separate box's, along with a 5$ affiliate code/link.


Yea I could never, ever afford to buy more than like, a bundle of 2 Memeboxes at one time. The VIP codes aren't really useful for me, either. just give me all the points, Memebox! :3


----------



## cfisher (Aug 16, 2014)

If I had to buy all of the boxes separately, I wouldn't use the codes, but once in a great while I see a value set that I'm really interested in. I bought the 3 Princess value set and I loved that I only had to pay the 1 shipping. Admittedly, I did add 3 other boxes to reach the $150, but after using the 15% off, plus the additional $10 off from using an affiliate link, since I already had so much in my cart it seemed worth it.

I'm definitely going to have to start selling off the stuff I don't want though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 16, 2014)

For those of you who use tracking apps to keep track of packages, what is the carrier for Memeboxes shipped standard? Is it still DHL?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For those of you who use tracking apps to keep track of packages, what is the carrier for Memeboxes shipped standard? Is it still DHL?


EMS  - I use either this http://www.track-trace.com/post or this https://www.aftership.com/courier/ to track while it is still not here in the US.  Once it hits the USA, I use usps.com

On another topic, the memeshop has certain nasarang products on sale!!  I finally got my herbals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lavender &amp; Rosemary Treatment

Clary Sage &amp; Ylang Ylang Body Essence

Clary Sage &amp; Ylang Ylang Body Wash

Lavender &amp; Rosemary Shampoo


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

There's so much products, Im literally losing my mind trying to figure out what to use on my face tonight.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2014)

btw - they removed that line on the sunless tan towels that they were featured in the travellers beauty kit.  Good thing for screen shots!!

So, they have been reading the emails and they know they messed up.  Will they give us any points for that mess up is what I want to know!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - they removed that line on the sunless tan towels that they were featured in the travellers beauty kit.  Good thing for screen shots!!
> 
> So, they have been reading the emails and they know they messed up.  Will they give us any points for that mess up is what I want to know!


Hope so, I mean this is not the first time they "messed up".

- Used that etude house pomegranate face wash foam stuff, it takes forever to get off!!!!!!!!!! omg.

 Decided on using sheeps placenta and grinff tonight.


----------



## catyz (Aug 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's so much products, Im literally losing my mind trying to figure out what to use on my face tonight.


I know exactly how you feel! Yesterday, I received 6 boxes and 1 memeshop box. Trying to figure out how to fit them into my already really packed closet (with memeboxes) made me felt bad for buying so much memeboxes. Obviously that guilt didn't last long, since I just bought $100 worth of masks from memeshop...  :blush:


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 16, 2014)

catyz said:


> I know exactly how you feel! Yesterday, I received 6 boxes and 1 memeshop box. Trying to figure out how to fit them into my already really packed closet (with memeboxes) made me felt bad for buying so much memeboxes. Obviously that guilt didn't last long, since I just bought $100 worth of masks from memeshop...  :blush:


I know right!!! - I'm almost tapped out of space, I will HAVE to stop purchasing box's for that reason, a long with having only one face, but I've been trying to use product on my fiance's face to use up some stuff lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 16, 2014)

I am two steps away from being drowned in product, between my stock of Memeboxes I've barely gotten through, my NYC haul a few weeks ago, and the Benton + Missha sales in the Memeshop.

Heck... I still haven't finished up the CNP cleanser, the anti-wrinkle essence, and the Bounce cheese cream from Luckybox #1... they're all a quarter full, but I haven't been able to use them up completely because of all the new stuff I always get.


----------



## catyz (Aug 16, 2014)

@, I know! Me too! I'm seriously contemplating on using some stuff on my bf. lol  :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a LOT of products, not just from Memebox, but from a subscription box/beauty product addiction spanning my entire life LOL. I have found the best way for me to store my Memebox skincare products is in one of those long and shallow storage bins that you can slide under the bed. I bought a piece of foam board and cut it down to make sections in the container for each type of product. IE: cleansers, masks, toner, serum etc etc. It's so easy now when I run out of something in particular (like my essence last night) I can just slide out the bin and go right to the essence 'section' and pick a new one. 

I also write the date on them before I put them away so I can encourage myself to use the older ones first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been working well for me so far!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have a LOT of products, not just from Memebox, but from a subscription box/beauty product addiction spanning my entire life LOL. I have found the best way for me to store my Memebox skincare products is in one of those long and shallow storage bins that you can slide under the bed. I bought a piece of foam board and cut it down to make sections in the container for each type of product. IE: cleansers, masks, toner, serum etc etc. It's so easy now when I run out of something in particular (like my essence last night) I can just slide out the bin and go right to the essence 'section' and pick a new one.
> 
> I also write the date on them before I put them away so I can encourage myself to use the older ones first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been working well for me so far!


Thank you for this! Great idea, I know what I'm doing tonight and tomorrow. Between 3 BB, sample society, 2 GB, Ipsy and Starlooks AND Memebox my bathroom is out of control. My poor husband won't even go in there anymore. I've cut out Ipsy, 1GB and Starlooks so that might help but Memebox is a problem.

I had contacted 50+ companies last month for samples, so first I'm getting those under control by type in old Glossyboxes. Then my Sampje Society mystery box binge products, THEN the rest.

I have a question though. Is the date on cosmetics the date from OPENING them or purchase time?

Anyway THANK YOU for the great storage solution!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thank you for this! Great idea, I know what I'm doing tonight and tomorrow. Between 3 BB, sample society, 2 GB, Ipsy and Starlooks AND Memebox my bathroom is out of control. My poor husband won't even go in there anymore. I've cut out Ipsy, 1GB and Starlooks so that might help but Memebox is a problem.
> 
> I had contacted 50+ companies last month for samples, so first I'm getting those under control by type in old Glossyboxes. Then my Sampje Society mystery box binge products, THEN the rest.
> 
> ...


You're welcome! Trust me my guy lives in a mountain of cosmetics. Our entire room is basically taken over by me. He has his little desk area and that's about it LOL I have a sterlite 3-drawer storage unit under my vanity that holds all my samples/extra products. Top drawer is body stuff, middle drawer is hair and bottom drawer is skincare that is non-memebox related haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I have my vanity which is filled with makeup and then on top, I have the little sterilite 3-drawered containers that are a few dollars at target. Each one has a different cosmetic- lipsticks, liners, mascaras etc. I am a SUPER organized beauty product hoarder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And to answer your question, with Memebox products specifically, I put the date that I received the product.

Once I take pictures for my blog, and try the products out etc, I date each product with the month/day that I got it and then organize them into their respective sections. That way, when I go to grab a new cleanser, I'll see there's one that I got in a Memebox months ago, and I'll reach for that one before the newer ones so I can be sure to not waste anything or let anything go bad.


----------



## catyz (Aug 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thank you for this! Great idea, I know what I'm doing tonight and tomorrow. Between 3 BB, sample society, 2 GB, Ipsy and Starlooks AND Memebox my bathroom is out of control. My poor husband won't even go in there anymore. I've cut out Ipsy, 1GB and Starlooks so that might help but Memebox is a problem.
> 
> I had contacted 50+ companies last month for samples, so first I'm getting those under control by type in old Glossyboxes. Then my Sampje Society mystery box binge products, THEN the rest.
> 
> ...


There are sometimes two dates. Specifically, memeboxes items will either have manufacturing date (which you can store up to 3 yrs without opening it) or the expiration date (without opening it). Usually opened products last either 6 months or 12 months. You can tell with a little symbol (usually in the back) that has an open jar and number in it. That number refers to the number of months that's good until the product expires. However, I've been told numerous times that you can usually use the 'expired' products for 3 more months. E.g., if open last for 12, then you can probably use it for 14 months total.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're welcome! Trust me my guy lives in a mountain of cosmetics. Our entire room is basically taken over by me. He has his little desk area and that's about it LOL I have a sterlite 3-drawer storage unit under my vanity that holds all my samples/extra products. Top drawer is body stuff, middle drawer is hair and bottom drawer is skincare that is non-memebox related haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I have my vanity which is filled with makeup and then on top, I have the little sterilite 3-drawered containers that are a few dollars at target. Each one has a different cosmetic- lipsticks, liners, mascaras etc. I am a SUPER organized beauty product hoarder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And to answer your question, with Memebox products specifically, I put the date that I received the product.
> 
> Once I take pictures for my blog, and try the products out etc, I date each product with the month/day that I got it and then organize them into their respective sections. That way, when I go to grab a new cleanser, I'll see there's one that I got in a Memebox months ago, and I'll reach for that one before the newer ones so I can be sure to not waste anything or let anything go bad.


So organized! Thanks for some great tips, once more of my Memeboxes start rolling in, I'll have to try a similar storage solution!


----------



## slinka (Aug 17, 2014)

I got my first ever memebox today!!! (technically it's the second one I ordered, but the first one to arrive =p) I wish it weren't my bedtime so I could play with all of these eyeliners and creams and stuff! Eeeee! (It's the cutiepie collab box, btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

slinka said:


> I got my first ever memebox today!!! (technically it's the second one I ordered, but the first one to arrive =p) I wish it weren't my bedtime so I could play with all of these eyeliners and creams and stuff! Eeeee! (It's the cutiepie collab box, btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


ooh congrats on your first box! Just don't go getting addicted like all of us crazy people!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 17, 2014)

Road trip to pick-up our new Subaru...taking advantage of every moment of the quiet time.


----------



## neosan (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone else have Memeboxes that are still stuck in Korea?  It's been since around August 5-7.  I wonder what's up.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 17, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone can help me with a shipping question. I haven't ordered memebox in quite a while but my 18 meme points are burning a hole in my pocket so today I'm pulling the trigger. Anyways....I want to order the whole grain2 box and something from the shop. They are charging shipping on both - 6.99 on the box and 10.99 on the shop purchase. Is that normal for them? Any way around it? I found a 5 off coupon and was happy my shipping wasn't gonna be that much and then they tacked on that 10.99.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I am wondering if anyone can help me with a shipping question. I haven't ordered memebox in quite a while but my 18 meme points are burning a hole in my pocket so today I'm pulling the trigger. Anyways....I want to order the whole grain2 box and something from the shop. They are charging shipping on both - 6.99 on the box and 10.99 on the shop purchase. Is that normal for them? Any way around it? I found a 5 off coupon and was happy my shipping wasn't gonna be that much and then they tacked on that 10.99.


They charge separate shipping fees for boxes and products in the shop. (Typically they would ship at different times)

The best way to minimize box shipping charges is to buy a value set/bundle (only one charge for multiple boxes and an express shipping upgrade) or use a coupon code to lessen the cost.

As for items in the shop, there is typically free shipping if you spend over $70. And if you live in the US, there is a US exclusive section to the site which offers free shipping on any products purchased from there.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> They charge separate shipping fees for boxes and products in the shop. (Typically they would ship at different times)
> 
> The best way to minimize box shipping charges is to buy a value set/bundle (only one charge for multiple boxes and an express shipping upgrade) or use a coupon code to lessen the cost.
> 
> As for items in the shop, there is typically free shipping if you spend over $70. And if you live in the US, there is a US exclusive section to the site which offers free shipping on any products purchased from there.


Thanks so much for the feedback. Now to chose if I but 2 things I know I love from the shop or take a chance on a box?? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

Also @@angienharry If you search some of the bloggers sites (many of the wonderful women who frequently post here have great blogs) you can find a link to some of the boxes and get Memepoints for the purchase. I think Whole Grains 2 is one of those boxes.

Memepoints can be used on the next purchase you make.

So if you buy WG2 via a bloggers site. Then you can purchase from the memeshop and use your points. (two separate transactions)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

neosan said:


> Does anyone else have Memeboxes that are still stuck in Korea?  It's been since around August 5-7.  I wonder what's up.


I don't know if mine are stuck in Korea, but they haven't gotten to the US yet.... I think they have departed Korea, but are stuck somewhere else.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Also @@angienharry If you search some of the bloggers sites (many of the wonderful women who frequently post here have great blogs) you can find a link to some of the boxes and get Memepoints for the purchase. I think Whole Grains 2 is one of those boxes.
> 
> Memepoints can be used on the next purchase you make.
> 
> So if you buy WG2 via a bloggers site. Then you can purchase from the memeshop and use your points. (two separate transactions)


that is correct - whole grains 2 is one that you can get 2 points back if you use the referral link.


----------



## neosan (Aug 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know if mine are stuck in Korea, but they haven't gotten to the US yet.... I think they have departed Korea, but are stuck somewhere else.


Yeah, there really haven't been any updates to the tracking info, which makes it look as if they haven't left Korea.  Well, hopefully they are in transit.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

neosan said:


> Yeah, there really haven't been any updates to the tracking info, which makes it look as if they haven't left Korea.  Well, hopefully they are in transit.


I find that happens frequently. Boxes appear to be stuck in Korea and the next update you get is that they are at your local post office.

This has happened to me (and other subscribers) many many times!


----------



## neosan (Aug 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I find that happens frequently. Boxes appear to be stuck in Korea and the next update you get is that they are at your local post office.
> 
> This has happened to me (and other subscribers) many many times!


Thanks! Good to know.  It's my CutirPie collab box and a big  ol'  Memeshop order that I'm waiting on. I'm very excited for both of them. Oh, the Meme addiciton.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I find that happens frequently. Boxes appear to be stuck in Korea and the next update you get is that they are at your local post office.
> 
> This has happened to me (and other subscribers) many many times!


Good to know! My stuff has been stuck for a while.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 17, 2014)

It happened to some of us on here once... I think they mislaid a pallet but they got here almost a month later


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 17, 2014)

I just broke down eight Memebox cartons for recycling. Recycling comes every two weeks, so that's how long it's been since the last set of boxes I broke down. So many products!

I store mine in POPSugar Must Have boxes (they're big) by product -- cleansers, eye products, serums, hair/body, etc. I stack them all in my closet to keep them cool and out of humidity. The box that's overflowing, though, is masks -- I could wear a mask every day for a year and still have some left over!

And here's me hoping that they release an awesome box tomorrow so I can spend my points...


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 17, 2014)

It's taking every ounce of willpower not to buy another Memebox! I just sold a ton of old games on eBay, so I have a good amount of funds in my PayPal account. XD I need to save the money for a car downpayment because I'll need a car for nursing school (my household only has one and my husband works Sunday night and doesn't get home until after clinicals start...)

I'm gonna be so stressed out with school that coming home to a memebox will be great, but at the same time, I know I shouldn't. XD

I think I might just buy the Etude House Belle Lipstick instead! It's soooooo pretty! And it's cheaper than a memebox. &gt;w&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 17, 2014)

These shipping prices in the Memeshop is outrageous! 10.99 to ship a soap? 10.99 to ship a 20mL mask??


----------



## blinded (Aug 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> These shipping prices in the Memeshop is outrageous! 10.99 to ship a soap? 10.99 to ship a 20mL mask??


I don't even bother looking at the memeshop anymore because of the shipping costs.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't even bother looking at the memeshop anymore because of the shipping costs.


yes, I know.  I only go there if I know I will spend over 70 dollars and get free shipping.  And that is RARE

it is really a deterrent.  Memespies, are you reading?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

If they can ship Memeboxes for $6.99 they should ship Memeshop orders for the same price. That's just my opinion!


----------



## avarier (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If they can ship Memeboxes for $6.99 they should ship Memeshop orders for the same price. That's just my opinion!


Agreed.. and some of the boxes are quite heavy.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

Seriously, I miss the days when Memeboxes were $21 each, plus $7 shipping, and then they would reimburse you $7 back in Memepoints. It's crazy how much things have changed since they first launched LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously, I miss the days when Memeboxes were $21 each, plus $7 shipping, and then they would reimburse you $7 back in Memepoints. It's crazy how much things have changed since they first launched LOL


I totally forgot about that.

I also remember when the $70 free shipping promo included boxes and products in their shop.

(and both the boxes and products would ship at different times...yet all for FREE)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously, I miss the days when Memeboxes were $21 each, plus $7 shipping, and then they would reimburse you $7 back in Memepoints. It's crazy how much things have changed since they first launched LOL


I missed those days...I was avoiding this thread like crazy back then!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 17, 2014)

I miss all the points promos when I started buying in February.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

heck, all of those points promos in may &amp; june!  

I thought those were great!   of course, those boxes that came out of those promos were not that good, imho. 

I feel that if Memebox cannot give us worthy boxes because they lost so much money with the promos, then they shouldn't give out so many promos.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm willing to bet they're losing business because of the high shipping prices and the increased prices in the memeshop. I know that I haven't bought any boxes in a month. At this rate, there also aren't any in my future.

That's just me of course, but I can't be the only person who feels this way.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I'm willing to bet they're losing business because of the high shipping prices and the increased prices in the memeshop. I know that I haven't bought any boxes in a month. At this rate, there also aren't any in my future.
> 
> That's just me of course, but I can't be the only person who feels this way.


I bet they have as well.

I still purchase boxes, but I groan everytime I see that shipping cost.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 17, 2014)

I think the memeshop is only ment for ppl who are desperate.. like meand others..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I've tried that  spray by recipe by nature and then I needed more,, yay they have indeed more so I'll pay over 70 euro on products because I can't find that brand anywhere else. kaching for them yay for me... the other products that you do can get anywhere else is kaching for them for when some buyings have no clue how to shop and where to get more.  just smart. 

We know we can get some things cheaper at other shops. So the high prices is just kaching for them for ppl who don't know how to shop. thats also with other shops.

I have a list of shops that are insane with shipping or just high prices and I only use those shops to see whats new on the market  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I think we best focus on the memeboxes and the rare brands that are worth buying on their shop.. leave the etude house, towosoong, secret key, hope girl etcto buy in cheaper shops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope my english is readable.. its late and my typing is a bit off by all the gaming xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 17, 2014)

PS I cry and I'm angry with myself!

I just bought the



Spoiler



Secret Nature from Jeju peeling gel


on Jolse cosmetics

And now it's in the



Spoiler



super food memebox!!


that is heading my way!

Pfff


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I bet they have as well.
> 
> I still purchase boxes, but I groan everytime I see that shipping cost.


I try to but every time I just can't bring myself to do it. I think they really need to reconsider their shipping. At least put it on a sliding scale, or free after you spend x amount of dollars. A higher percentage off (with the vip code), or if they lowered the amount you have to spend to use it would help too.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't buy boxes anymore unless I have Memepoints and a $5 code to use together. The only exception is when there is a box that I just can't resist (my cute wishlist for example) but for the most part I wait it out for memepoints and codes. $30 price tag on each box is just way too much for my tiny budget!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I try to but every time I just can't bring myself to do it. I think they really need to reconsider their shipping. At least put it on a sliding scale, or free after you spend x amount of dollars. A higher percentage off (with the vip code), or if they lowered the amount you have to spend to use it would help too.


and they cannot just have a one time use only on the vip codes.

that was awful to find out - I can understand a limited amount of uses, but one time?  wow


----------



## biancardi (Aug 17, 2014)

sleeping beauty is back in stock and so is the value packs of snow white+rapunzel and all 3 princess boxes, in case anyone was looking for them.


----------



## stawbewii (Aug 17, 2014)

I've gotten a pile of Memeboxes at home because i haven't even had time to look at them..there's pretty much 9 boxes piled up in my room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have a box of products too which i have yet to use...i think i'm starting to realise my aftermath of over-buying all these boxes. Going to tone down the on the boxes and maybe just stick with the global boxes for now. 

Also, really really REALLY want the collaboration box #2, but it's sold out :'( *tears*


----------



## wonderings (Aug 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If they can ship Memeboxes for $6.99 they should ship Memeshop orders for the same price. That's just my opinion!


Honestly, I think the $6.99 shipping on memeboxes is amazing.  7 bucks to ship for a decently-sized box 6000 miles?  They make pretty good time too.  It costs almost that much for a flat rate ENVELOPE in the States.

Of course they don't want to offer cheap international shipping for single-item or low-value orders.  That's just good business sense.



'ChullBird' said:


> At least put it on a sliding scale, or free after you spend x amount of dollars.



Agree that a sliding scale would be nice, or a promo for free or flat-rate shipping on orders under the usual $70 would be welcomed.  It would also be cool if they could combine *ready to ship" boxes with shop items.  Or offer a couple of logical add-ons to boxes (buy Mystery Mask Box #42 and you can add on these 3 sheet masks for $6 or this foot peel for $9).


----------



## wonderings (Aug 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and they cannot just have a one time use only on the vip codes.   that was awful to find out - I can understand a limited amount of uses, but one time?  wow


Wait, aren't there new VIP codes given out each month?


----------



## blinded (Aug 17, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Honestly, I think the $6.99 shipping on memeboxes is amazing.  7 bucks to ship for a decently-sized box 6000 miles?  They make pretty good time too.  It costs almost that much for a flat rate ENVELOPE in the States.
> 
> Of course they don't want to offer cheap international shipping for single-item or low-value orders.  That's just good business sense.
> 
> Agree that a sliding scale would be nice, or a promo for free or flat-rate shipping on orders under the usual $70 would be welcomed.  It would also be cool if they could combine *ready to ship" boxes with shop items.  Or offer a couple of logical add-ons to boxes (buy Mystery Mask Box #42 and you can add on these 3 sheet masks for $6 or this foot peel for $9).


$6.99/ box (when I'm only buying one box) doesn't bother me that much because I'm used to high shipping costs in Canada, but I really think something is off with how other shipping costs are calculated. I don't believe sending 1 sheet mask would actually have a shipping cost of $10.99, but that's what they charge. Why can other online retailers offer free shipping or shipping based on weight but memeshop doesn't?


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 17, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Wait, aren't there new VIP codes given out each month?


Yes, but you can only use it for one purchase.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 17, 2014)

neosan said:


> Does anyone else have Memeboxes that are still stuck in Korea? It's been since around August 5-7. I wonder what's up.


My cutie box is...:/


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 17, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> My cutie box is...:/


So is mine...


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone remember what time they usually release Monday's boxes?

Is there even a pattern?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 17, 2014)

I haven't received OMG, My Cute Wishlist or Hair and Body 3. All of them are out in Meme-limbo somewhere and it's SO frustrating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone remember what time they usually release Monday's boxes?
> 
> Is there even a pattern?


Usually between 11-2 for me.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone remember what time they usually release Monday's boxes?
> 
> Is there even a pattern?


It's been earlier (11ish central) this last week.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Usually between 11-2 for me.


I guess there should be one out any minute then.

Does anyone know if they have some sort of schedule (like certain days) that they release boxes, or is just sort of randomly throughout the week (Monday-Friday)?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

Anywhere from an hour ago, to 3 hours from now. It's usually new VIP boxes Sunday night (Monday for non VIP), Tuesday night (Wednesday for non VIP), and Thursday night (Friday for non VIP). So basically every other day during the week.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

I just got so excited because I got a Memebox tracking email...  And it was for Express shipping!!  Only to discover it was for a box that  I already got three days ago.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's some late shipping notice...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Anywhere from an hour ago, to 3 hours from now. It's usually new VIP boxes Sunday night (Monday for non VIP), Tuesday night (Wednesday for non VIP), and Thursday night (Friday for non VIP). So basically every other day during the week.


Thank you! It's sort of nice to know they have a bit of a schedule, makes it easier for us addicts that want to take advantage of the VIP pricing.

And I also JUST got a tracking number for a package that was delivered on Thursday, and they also didn't update the tracking on the order page until just now. It's a bit frustrating since DHL requires signature, so it would be nice if they tried to get the express shipping numbers out ahead of time so we could know when to expect those packages.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you! It's sort of nice to know they have a bit of a schedule, makes it easier for us addicts that want to take advantage of the VIP pricing.
> 
> And I also JUST got a tracking number for a package that was delivered on Thursday, and they also didn't update the tracking on the order page until just now. It's a bit frustrating since DHL requires signature, so it would be nice if they tried to get the express shipping numbers out ahead of time so we could know when to expect those packages.


Yeah, that's that part that sucks about DHL but talk to the person who does your next delivery.  They can fix it all right there in their handheld thing to where you don't have to sign anymore.  My guy was totally awesome and took care of it for me.  He did say you can go online, too, and fix it if you make an account.

Of course I live in a super safe area so it's not a big deal to have the packages dropped off on my porch.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, that's that part that sucks about DHL but talk to the person who does your next delivery.  They can fix it all right there in their handheld thing to where you don't have to sign anymore.  My guy was totally awesome and took care of it for me.  He did say you can go online, too, and fix it if you make an account.
> 
> Of course I live in a super safe area so it's not a big deal to have the packages dropped off on my porch.


Thank you SO much! I order things from overseas a fair bit, but I never really receive things from DHL, so I had no idea you could do that. I live in a very safe area as well, and I'm not at all worried about items being stolen. I've had to fill out the little signature forms for every order so far and then schedule a redelivery online, which is a big of an inconvenience. For whatever reason, the DHL driver(s) don't even ring the bell, and I can't hear them knocking from my home office upstairs. I'm glad I can just get it situated so they just leave the packages, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## cheriii (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder if anyone still recognize me haha, I haven't logged in for weeks because of my hectic schedules...

Thanks to the lack of time to check Memebox deals and stuff I haven't purchased a box since the Oriental Medicine box! (yayyy)

But now I feel like I have a lot of catch-ups to do, the website looks a lot different from what I remembered... &lt;_&lt;

And i got the "we missed you" email saying that 5 memepoints are added into my account, so perhaps it's time to buy yet another memebox! Any advice?


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 18, 2014)

New Halloween and "head to toe" beauty boxes out! I know lots of you were looking forward to the Halloween one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The descriptions are personally too vague for me though, so I think I may pass on these ones


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> New Halloween and "head to toe" beauty boxes out! I know lots of you were looking forward to the Halloween one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The descriptions are personally too vague for me though, so I think I may pass on these ones


I didn't receive the email yet, but I typed in "Halloween" and found that and the value set with the Head to Toe box. The Halloween box sounds like it's just makeup that can be used for costumes (and in general), I was hoping for a Halloween box...But I was hoping for something completely different. This just sounds more like a general makeup kit.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

All Princess boxes and value sets restocked!


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

Meh Halloween gives me the impression of cheap makeup.The cosmetics have been a bit less than stellar.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Meh Halloween gives me the impression of cheap makeup.The cosmetics have been a bit less than stellar.


I was really hoping for a fun Halloween THEME. I have a strong feeling that the box will just consist of mediocre makeup products considering their description.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 18, 2014)

So not exciting. I read their Halloween description as vampy red lipstick and sparkly fairy eyeshadow. I was hoping for some of the vampire themed skincare or creepier skincare type things. So sad, it could've been great!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 18, 2014)

I got it.. Hopefully will be good. I hope there will be a variety of makeup in it. With cute and spooky designs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got a phone from DHL. Appearantly I'm getting a delivery today. Don't know for which boxes though. You know you order to many boxes when you got no clue who's arriving


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 18, 2014)

Did anyone get K Beauty Wrap Up? Mine shipped on Friday, won't get it for weeks I'm sure! Any guesses on what's it in? I forget if there were spoilers or not...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

There are on this thread


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Did anyone get K Beauty Wrap Up? Mine shipped on Friday, won't get it for weeks I'm sure! Any guesses on what's it in? I forget if there were spoilers or not...


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-644?do=findComment&amp;comment=2268297


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Wait, aren't there new VIP codes given out each month?


yes, but the 3 codes we are given are only one time use for that month.   There is, alas, a reason why we are VIP's - we purchase a lot of boxes!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> My cutie box is...:/


I have a couple of boxes that haven't moved:

OMG and Traveller's.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

i got a leaky item in travellers too. thankfully not much but surprising when something is wet in my box... yuck

my superfood and travellers arrived today though


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

@@Jane George  it sounds like a lot of people had the leaky products in travelers.  Since the culprit seems to be the amine items, I hope they don't leak in hair &amp; body 3, as they have a different set of similarly packaged items.

oh, I finally got my 3 memepoints for my Smile lip balm.  I gave up asking for a replacement, besides, I purchased a few of those macaroon lip balms last week when they had their USA sale,

They are still trying to state that the travellers box was a mistake in the spoilers, but I am not letting go of this one.  I responded to them again stating that mistake was seen by thousands of people and it wasn't just on their website, but in an email as well.

They never corrected it until AFTER it was brought to their attention, after the boxes were shipped.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

i bought neither of the new boxes. i think i am over whelmed with products atm


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm so NOT interested in any of the new boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I'd really like to buy something - fewer and fewer boxes that have been catching my fancy these days.


----------



## Fae (Aug 18, 2014)

I just received my first memebox - K-style &amp; I'm really happy with it! ^^

The lippie I got, does have a quite deep scratch mark on both sides, if that makes sense! Is it worth mailing memebox about it?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

i think I would about that. It was a great box.


----------



## blinded (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not ordering either new box. The Head to Toe box might be good for someone ordering their first box or who hasn't ordered a lot of boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

I might save my points and buy either a box that appeals or a meme shop order


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

yeah, those 2 boxes don't interested me one bit.

Memespies - MINT.  Peppermint, spearmint, any type OF MINT box.  You can even add eucalyptus to it.

The winter care box - I wrote this in our suggestion thread

"Full of warming products, soothing skin care products for chapped skin,  alternative Korean medicines (such as creams for aches and pains - tiger balm is very popular in the US - I know that isn't a korean brand, but I used it as an example), even restorative herbal teas!"

Then folks wanted Fruit boxes - strawberry, raspberry, blueberry, peach, cherry - can be a scent box, a facial box or a bit of both!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, those 2 boxes don't interested me one bit.
> 
> Memespies - MINT.  Peppermint, spearmint, any type OF MINT box.  You can even add eucalyptus to it.
> 
> ...


Ohhhh yes please on all


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

And I'm more than ready for the next installments of:

- Snails

- Fermented

- Zero

- Skincare


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Dear by Enprani mr memebox, dear by Enprani


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

Secret Key box

THE SKIN FOOD BOX  (I am so wanting skin food - it is not that EXPENSIVE, I do not know why memebox is not putting these products in our boxes)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Cooling care number two


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

The new boxes don't thrill me. I haven't ordered in almost two weeks. There are a couple I would like but the shipping is just too damn expensive for individual boxes, I'm out of promo codes for the month and I don't like enough boxes to use my $150 VIP discount. Even my junkie brain can not justify ordering without some kind of discount.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The new boxes don't thrill me. I haven't ordered in almost two weeks. There are a couple I would like but the shipping is just too damn expensive for individual boxes, I'm out of promo codes for the month and I don't like enough boxes to use my $150 VIP discount. Even my junkie brain can not justify ordering without some kind of discount.


Last box I ordered was mask five just before it sold out and before then I ordered lipstick and cafe on the release day


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, and Too Cool For School!

New boxes seem less and less exciting these days...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Secret Key box
> 
> THE SKIN FOOD BOX  (I am so wanting skin food - it is not that EXPENSIVE, I do not know why memebox is not putting these products in our boxes)


Did you try that mask yet from Beauteque? I'm curious what you think.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Last box I ordered was mask five just before it sold out and before then I ordered lipstick and cafe on the release day


Cafe is one of the boxes I want but again, if I buy all 4 boxes individually that I'm (semi) interested in its almost $30 in shipping. That just makes me mad!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

I tend to go for bundles but I had to get mask five. Cafe really appealed more as I had points and was paired with lippy and I love lippy


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Cafe is one of the boxes I want but again, if I buy all 4 boxes individually that I'm (semi) interested in its almost $30 in shipping. That just makes me mad!


That's why the last boxes I bought were 2 bundles - it makes me feel better to just spend $6.99 once and get them express.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

Fae said:


> The lippie I got, does have a quite deep scratch mark on both sides, if that makes sense! Is it worth mailing memebox about it?


The customer service situation these days is such that I started crying when it looked like the post office lost my box (after leaving me a slip to pick it up, groan--they called later to say they'd found it) because I didn't want to have to deal with Memebox customer service. Sometimes it's fine, but for gray area issues regarding box and product replacement, it's a mess tbh.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

*OMG OMG OMG*

*I've just bought my 100th Memebox!!!!*

I can't say no to a Halloween box! Halloween is one of my favorite days of the year, PUMPKINS, Spooky, Autumn, Candles, Makeup looks, food etc!!

It's the perfect box to make it my 100th Memebox! Memebox 101 is hopefully the pumpkinbox I'm longing for xD


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

I haven't had a reply about lip gloss and thankfully leak wasn't that large in travellers so won't email.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> That's why the last boxes I bought were 2 bundles - it makes me feel better to just spend $6.99 once and get them express.


They used to have so many more options for the bundles....lately it seems like there's one, possibly two, option and that's it. Like for Cafe it's bundled with Lipstick and that is totally not my thing.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG*
> 
> *I've just bought my 100th Memebox!!!!*
> 
> ...


You are CRAZY with your 100 boxes. LOL Congratulations!!! 
Now a pumpkin box....that I would LOVE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

I have to admit i have never counted my total because i would cry on how much i have spent


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You are CRAZY with your 100 boxes. LOL Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now a pumpkin box....that I would LOVE.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you &amp; thank you xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit i have never counted my total because i would cry on how much i have spent


I counted how much boxes but didn't count how much I've spent.. I probably cry too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neosan (Aug 18, 2014)

Humph!  I was considering placing another Memeshop order, but a) the SPA hair set changed price on me and went back to full pice after I had it in my cart, and B) frankly, they aren't getting another nickel out of me until my Cutie Pie box and Memeshop package show some sign of MOVING out of Korea!

It appears it was a short love affair....


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I counted how much boxes but didn't count how much I've spent.. I probably cry too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tend to buy with points so not too bad, especially as I have been with memebox since feb and their promos used to be very 'generous'


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

In regards to changes in pricing, discounts, and shipping over time: I suspect that Memebox is operating as a start-up in the US. Usually that means that they have a giant block of money at first that they spend wildly to establish themselves, and then they're expected to actually turn a profit eventually. It's quite possible that for the first few months, when Memebox was just starting out, they were bleeding money--I suspect that they still are, since (one example) there's no way that a box that size actually ships for $7 from Korea, even at economy speed (which it's not). So while Memebox is probably making a good deal of money, I wouldn't be surprised if it were going right back out the door for marketing and expenses (likely leaving little room in the budget for customer service staff). This isn't to excuse the issues we're all having, but rather to suggest that it's best to get into new boxes early in their lives, when start-up companies are burning through their initial investment and trying to attract attention.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

Still no boxes showing up on my doorsteps... Still no update on the tracking (just says it left Korea)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Still no boxes showing up on my doorsteps... Still no update on the tracking (just says it left Korea)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Probably a pallet to one side at the airport. It has happened to some of us before. Hope it moves soon.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did you try that mask yet from Beauteque? I'm curious what you think.


the rice one?  Yes, I like it a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I refuse, however, to massage my face for 10-20 minutes - lol.  I did massage it for 3 minutes and then let it sit on my face for 20 and then massaged it for another few minutes before rinsing off.  It is more of a gentle exfoliator, I think, than a mask.

It leaves my skin smooth without stripping it dry.


----------



## neosan (Aug 18, 2014)

I



Jane George said:


> Probably a pallet to one side at the airport. It has happened to some of us before. Hope it moves soon.


Yes, I think someone mentioned that happened before ( maybe it was you?  ), but personally, for now,  I just don't feel comfortable spending any more on products until I get some kind of update or the products show up at mah door.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

neosan said:


> I
> 
> Yes, I think someone mentioned that happened before ( maybe it was you?  ), but personally, for now, I just don't feel comfortable spending any more on products until I get some kind of update or the products show up at mah door.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Totally understand. Was really convinced I wasn't going to get the box but thankfully it finally showed up.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Did anyone receive Superfood yet or were you all just talking about it? I haven't been able to find anything either here or on YouTube.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

It has arrived for me and there are spoilers on this thread and I think there is a video on YouTube too.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Still no boxes showing up on my doorsteps... Still no update on the tracking (just says it left Korea)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a couple boxes that shipped on August 5th and there hasn't been a single update since the 7th. It has never taken that long for a standard package to update or make it to customs.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Aug 18, 2014)

Count me in the group with a stagnant box...someone on a FB group said they received a response from Meme that said her box was stuck in Korean customs. Not sure what that means....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 18, 2014)

I got superfood and h&amp;b with DHL today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone receive Superfood yet or were you all just talking about it? I haven't been able to find anything either here or on YouTube.


It is in the spoilers thread....https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It has arrived for me and there are spoilers on this thread and I think there is a video on YouTube too.


Thank you! I missed a few days with my crazy work schedule and travel. I'll have to dig through and find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is in the spoilers thread....https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


Just added video there too


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG*
> 
> *I've just bought my 100th Memebox!!!!*
> 
> ...


Congrats on hitting that 100th box!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

I just hope we'll all be able to receive our packages safely soon ^^;

I still have accounts with the 5 memepoints but i don't think i'll be spending them.

i really want the earth and sea box, hoping that the infamous Innisfree volcanic pack will be in it but i think it's too good to be true.

has anyone ever tried the Innisfree volcanic pack? I'm thinking of getting it but there's an "original" version and a "super" version... &gt;.&lt; idk which one to get!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is in the spoilers thread....https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


Thanks, I do remember seeing that now. It doesn't work for me (I get an invalid parameters message) perhaps because I'm on an iPad.
Edit: Headed to YouTube. Thank you Jane George.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I just hope we'll all be able to receive our packages safely soon ^^;
> 
> I still have accounts with the 5 memepoints but i don't think i'll be spending them.
> 
> ...


Depends on if you have oily skin or not. The super mask is a more hardcore one than the normal one. I love the normal one and use it 1-2 times a week and it keeps my skin clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> Congrats on hitting that 100th box!


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Where I live my basic package mailman (not dhl) does not deliver on mondays...is this just in my country or does your country also have weird deliver days?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

In the US we don't have mail delivery on Sunday.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> They used to have so many more options for the bundles....lately it seems like there's one, possibly two, option and that's it. Like for Cafe it's bundled with Lipstick and that is totally not my thing.


That's definately true, not so easy to find a good bundle anymore. I lucked out with Cafe+Lipsticks and O&amp;T4+Masks because I really wanted all of them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG*
> 
> *I've just bought my 100th Memebox!!!!*
> 
> ...


Congrats you crazy girl!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should probably count how many I've bought but it's kinda scary   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 18, 2014)

It seems I've bought 50 so far!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Reached a milestone without realising it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Still no boxes showing up on my doorsteps... Still no update on the tracking (just says it left Korea)...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here. Mine has been stuck since aug 5 - origin post is preparing shipment. I usually get my boxes within 2 weeks, mostly within 8 days.

I'm going to give them another week due to their holiday that may be causing the delay. After that, I shall send an email and cross my fingers that I would get a reply. I just wished that they combined it with superfood and h&amp;b 3 which I received already.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 18, 2014)

Whew!!! 100th box! Congratulations!! That's insane and exciting

at the same time!


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Where I live my basic package mailman (not dhl) does not deliver on mondays...is this just in my country or does your country also have weird deliver days?


I only get mails during weekdays. So I am suggesting Canada Post have the weekend off in my area. 

However, before when I lived in north of Toronto, I only get mails twice a week..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

I am at 53 lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Where I live my basic package mailman (not dhl) does not deliver on mondays...is this just in my country or does your country also have weird deliver days?


Not regular mail on a Sunday here. But Hermes deliver on a Sunday and amazon logistics if I want stuff from amazon or next


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It seems I've bought 50 so far!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Reached a milestone without realising it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Amazing!!!! Congrats too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

hmmm well then I think its because we do get mail on saturdays then that we don't get on mondays. It very annoying though xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who got a lot of memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Congrats to everyone who got a lot of memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is cheeky lol


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 18, 2014)

Isn't the CoffeeBreakWithDani collab box supposed to be out today too?


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

I think if we look at the total amount we spend in memebox and memeshop. It will be a scary number.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Isn't the CoffeeBreakWithDani collab box supposed to be out today too?


wasn't it coming out on the 20th?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Think it was 20th. So glad she is releasing a box and is feeling better too.


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 18, 2014)

Oops, you're right - I'm a couple days ahead. I'm actually excited for that one!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think if we look at the total amount we spend in memebox and memeshop. It will be a scary number.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I'm going to do that just for fun,, not sure I should share it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xD


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 18, 2014)

Woke up late today and almost fell out of bed when I checked my phone and saw the Halloween box.

My excitement was immediately extinguished when I saw the description and realized it was just crazy makeup, and not crazy, spooky-themed skincare stuff. Womp.

Head-to-Toe is way too close to Hair and Body for me, and I've purchased all 3 of those, so I'll be passing on that one too. Although it definitely has potential.

Guess I'll be holding onto these 8 points and $5 coupon code for a little bit longer!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Woke up late today and almost fell out of bed when I checked my phone and saw the Halloween box.
> 
> My excitement was immediately extinguished when I saw the description and realized it was just crazy makeup, and not crazy, spooky-themed skincare stuff. Womp.
> 
> ...


I think most of us felt the same way about the Halloween box.

Part of me really wants to buy the Head to Toe box, but I did buy the Hair and Body 2 and 3 and I have a ton of those sorts of products already, so I think I'll hold off...Unless they do a value set with the box and I can use a decent coupon code.


----------



## Leja (Aug 18, 2014)

I got the Head-To-Toe box, because it sounds like hair&amp;body 4  Hopefully it will be good!

Do you think they bring out a skincare 2 box? I really really liked the skincare box :wub:


----------



## catyz (Aug 18, 2014)

I didn't get any boxes today, waiting for the Dani collab box! I actually did my total the other day and it was a lot for 6 months (started meme addiction in feb). I got total 64 (which includes shop purchases). I think it's a nice exercise to do once in awhile, as it will help with your addiction to memeboxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 18, 2014)

Just home from work to 8 boxes


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *OMG OMG OMG*
> 
> *I've just bought my 100th Memebox!!!!*
> 
> ...


WOW! You are definitely over 2k spent! I don't know what your secret is to affording that many boxes unless you work like 6 jobs xD

congrats!!!


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Isn't the CoffeeBreakWithDani collab box supposed to be out today too?


I am also quite excited to see this box. Finally a blogger box I know and love!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> WOW! You are definitely over 2k spent! I don't know what your secret is to affording that many boxes unless you work like 6 jobs xD
> 
> congrats!!!


I'll calculate how much I've spent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hardly ever buy a box wihout coupons,discounts or points.

thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 18, 2014)

I didn't know you get a request # now, when you email Memebox. I don't usually send an email so this is something new to me.  I think it's a request #.


----------



## maii (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I haven't had a reply about lip gloss and thankfully leak wasn't that large in travellers so won't email.


I just got travellers today, and also with leak &gt;_&lt;

Combined with missing spoiler item and the fact that so many have experienced a leak I think I WILL email them...

It annoys me that their customer service is so frustrating that it puts people off complaining, and that lets memebox get away with stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Just home from work to 8 boxes


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 18, 2014)

Still no reply about the travellers missing item I sent when we found out about it.. Not that I were expecting a reply either &gt;.&lt; 

zzz


----------



## Fae (Aug 18, 2014)

I wrote a mail to memebox about the lipstick! I do hope they'll reply! I wrote a very nice e-mail &amp; even included some korean! I hope they appreciate my effort! ^o^


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

Weird how a lot of people got a product that leaked in the traveller's box when it's a _travel_ box..


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

I wonder if the Pinkholic(?) box will include these

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/meme-s-picks/memespick3


----------



## blinded (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a spreadsheet to keep track of my orders. Number of boxes in total, Name and ship date, how much it cost and which account I ordered it from. The sheet also totals up the amount I've spent and the avg cost/box. A little geekish, but it keeps me from getting carried away ordering them when I can see the totals. Also, makes it easier to know when things ship without have to constantly go to the site (and therefore tempting myself to buy more)


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have a spreadsheet to keep track of my orders. Number of boxes in total, Name and ship date, how much it cost and which account I ordered it from. The sheet also totals up the amount I've spent and the avg cost/box. A little geekish, but it keeps me from getting carried away ordering them when I can see the totals. Also, makes it easier to know when things ship without have to constantly go to the site (and therefore tempting myself to buy more)


So organized of you... ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have a spreadsheet to keep track of my orders. Number of boxes in total, Name and ship date, how much it cost and which account I ordered it from. The sheet also totals up the amount I've spent and the avg cost/box. A little geekish, but it keeps me from getting carried away ordering them when I can see the totals. Also, makes it easier to know when things ship without have to constantly go to the site (and therefore tempting myself to buy more)


thats what I've done,the spread sheet is long,


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

Just got today's Memebox email...anyone else notice they haven't done an email spoiler since the Traveller's spoiler problem? I wonder if they're not going to do them anymore.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 18, 2014)

Check your Meme-emails... they just teased a "Jackpot Box: get $1000 worth of Memebox for only $32," and whatever that is will be announced on Friday!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 18, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got today's Memebox email...anyone else notice they haven't done an email spoiler since the Traveller's spoiler problem? I wonder if they're not going to do them anymore.


I noticed that, too! They've only been "spoiling" items in boxes that have been recently released. It's probably a good thing, considering they haven't always been the best at including spoiler items in boxes. I'd rather they not spoil anything at all than not include a promised item.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Check your Meme-emails... they just teased a "Jackpot Box: get $1000 worth of Memebox for only $32," and whatever that is will be announced on Friday!


i don't mind buying a box for the chance of a pink memebox golden ticket , wouldn't mind winning will save me spending on boxes i have 4 tattoos to pay for now,


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Memeboxers,
 
I'm poking my head in here to toss out a friendly request for some of our power members, that run the gauntlet with Memebox, to give our new Product Review Center a whirl.
 
Please review your boxes!
 
Psssst: Pass the word on?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

LOL--does anyone else worry that non-$1000-winner jackpot boxes will be filled with a bunch of stuff from unsold boxes like Iope, etc.? Not that that's a bad thing per se, but without a little more information I'm thinking that the boxes could be a disaster. Orrr they could be really outstanding as Memebox tries to make them a _thing _and wants to drive interest with an amazing first batch. hmm


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Strangely not interested in the box. Spent all evening looking for a budget laptop and all I can think of is tb, gigabytes and it makes me wanna bite something.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

First world problems!!

PC-IT-nerd-stuff xD



Spoiler



So since I've seen that cool* spoiler* button I'm on a quest to find some kind of html to do that too om my bl.. and I found it today!! Just wanted to put some text in it for a new bl..po.. I'm writing and BOOM aligned left ;'( NOOO! I got angry at my "*spoiler*" button and then my quest went on for an code to align my button in center! I've searched te most crazy codes.

I lost hope...

Then I thought why not use the most basic beginner code ever.. &lt;center&gt;.... YAY it centered!

I've been searching for a perfect center code for 3 hours...



The answer was so simple!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

It is to save eight novels that are finished before my laptop dies. Blooming thing is older than my niece and son put together.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

If it was like the korean memebox luckybox where they give out high end/premium (bobbi brown, nars, benefit etc) products, i would so buy it. The thing is, the korean site actually shows what prizes you can win, even down to the box that's not the winning box. I hope the global memebox will do the same thing, otherwise it's really too vague.

Plus memebox tends to overprice their products.


----------



## Geek (Aug 18, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje but is it XHTML compliant? LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 18, 2014)

Finallyyyy got tracking updates on both my k-wrap up and cute box ^^

Patience~


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 18, 2014)

When will they release the jackpot boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Director said:


> @@marjojojoleintje but is it XHTML compliant? LOL   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have no idea what that means... do have to say I'm an html noob I do know some things.

There were all kinds of div, button and other codes in that code and very unfamiliar things too. I just went to play with them and I failed to center.

Then I used the basic center code and paste it at the beginning and end with the weird code inside that already was closed. it did the trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did search for a code that was similar to the spoiler code here. not using the spoiler code from here.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to win that super duper expensive Memebox to make up for my 100 Memeboxes!! xD


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

really O/T, but I just got my sephora order and I had picked the viktor &amp; rolf spicebomb as one of my samples.  Okay, I know it is a man's cologne, but I LOVE it.  So wonderfully woodsy, spicey, everything that I love about scents.  I feel like I am in a forest

and when I saw those memebags in the traveller's kit and was so disappointed about it, I went on ebay and started looking.  It looks very similar to the  stila suede bag because I bought one off of ebay and it resembles it quite a bit - a bit darker in color, but it looks pretty much the same to me.  my pictures look like it is a dark bark brown, but it is more a dark milk chocolate.    It will hold my android samsung (on the side) and a couple of mini items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> such as the roll on perfume I purchased from memebox!  I think it is a stila bag in the pic because of the lip gloss there - that is a classic stila lip glaze


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone grab up the Halloween box???


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

This came in today


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL--does anyone else worry that non-$1000-winner jackpot boxes will be filled with a bunch of stuff from unsold boxes like Iope, etc.? Not that that's a bad thing per se, but without a little more information I'm thinking that the boxes could be a disaster. Orrr they could be really outstanding as Memebox tries to make them a _thing _and wants to drive interest with an amazing first batch. hmm


Considering how much they list the Iope products as being worth, I fear that the Jackpot boxes could end up filled with the stuff that nobody wanted to buy, especially with some boxes that appear to have been in the "Ready to Ship" section for so long. It would be a great way to get rid of excess products, for both the Jackpot boxes and the regular ones.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> This came in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


holy crap!!  that is some haul!   You know that they sell those gelee things in a jar, yes?  lol

I found the marmalade one on yesstyle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> holy crap!!  that is some haul!   You know that they sell those gelee things in a jar, yes?  lol
> 
> I found the marmalade one on yesstyle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like the packages


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> This came in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I pretty much did the same thing! I bought 2 each of the gelees, Muddy Girls, bubble packs and I forget what the last one was called. I originally saw the Gelees and Muddy Girl on YesStyle and fell in love, but was completely unwilling to spend $5 for each tiny little pack. When one of the gelees came in the Vitamin box I didn't consider they'd put them in the shop, but when I saw them selling for $3 for a five pack I went crazy. I DESPERATELY hope they continue to put those on special every now and then, the $70 for free shipping wouldn't seem so absurd if they did!

I have some similar products in larger packaging, but I am so in love with the cutesy little containers. Especially the gelees. I probably would have bought a lot more if not for the fact I have so many facial treatments I'm not sure I have enough face to use them all.

It's official, I should probably head over to the Memebox addiction thread.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 18, 2014)

My cute box came today! It is indeed so cute! I haven't had the chance to really look at everything yet, but I'll probably be posting the review of it on my blog later tonight after I've had the time to really sit down and look at everything. But I am not disappointed!


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Considering how much they list the Iope products as being worth, I fear that the Jackpot boxes could end up filled with the stuff that nobody wanted to buy, especially with some boxes that appear to have been in the "Ready to Ship" section for so long. It would be a great way to get rid of excess products, for both the Jackpot boxes and the regular ones.


I purchased the iope box 2 and truthfully it isn't a bad box because the cc cream thingy is worth of the price of the box. I really like it too because of the light texture. It is much better than the face shop one.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

slinka said:


> Anyone grab up the Halloween box???


Yeah me ( it was my 100th memebox!) I love halloween, can't say no to a box like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> This came in today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG!! So much cute bear masks! did you buy this on the memeshop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Deareux said:


> My cute box came today! It is indeed so cute! I haven't had the chance to really look at everything yet, but I'll probably be posting the review of it on my blog later tonight after I've had the time to really sit down and look at everything. But I am not disappointed!


so jealous of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that box looks soooooooooooooo cute!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> OMG!! So much cute bear masks! did you buy this on the memeshop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

@@Deareux I wish SO badly that I had gotten that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super duper jealous!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I really like the packages


haha!!  I like the little jar it comes in - looks like a honey pot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I purchased the iope box 2 and truthfully it isn't a bad box because the cc cream thingy is worth of the price of the box. I really like it too because of the light texture. It is much better than the face shop one.


I actually bought the Iope box (the one that came without the brush, I think it was) but ended up cancelling when I saw what was in it. It's not that I think it wasn't a good deal, it's more the fact that unless I actually planned to use everything in the box (I don't wear makeup or use wrinkle creams yet) it just wasn't worth it for me. I tend to feel the same way about the other collaberation boxes I've seen, I wasn't using Memebox when they released the Etude House or TonyMoly boxes, but I did see the unboxings. I love both brands, but the products weren't all things that interested me. When I did the calculations, the products I would have used I could buy elsewhere for cheaper than the cost of the box. It just seems, at least to me, that the more general boxes tend to be better deals. But I am quite new, so I could be mistaken.


----------



## Deareux (Aug 18, 2014)

slinka said:


> Anyone grab up the Halloween box???


I want it so bad! But I'm completely broke until Friday, and it might not be in stock by then. But if that box doesn't come with skincare in potion bottles, I'd be sorely disappointed.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if we can gift other memebox account ladies memepoints?!


----------



## slinka (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree- must have at least one potion bottle haha! I'm so excited to see what they include in it- I sure hope it isn't disappointing. But hey, at least they made that sort of theme. =p


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> holy crap!!  that is some haul!   You know that they sell those gelee things in a jar, yes?  lol
> 
> I found the marmalade one on yesstyle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really wanted a large one of the Kiwi type, but I just checked and they charge $25.

I looked at the rest of their Pure Smile selection, and I'm a bit baffled. The point pads are sold for less than a dollar in Korea, and can usually be found online for just over $1 (even Memebox put their value at about $1, and we know they like to overestimate the value of things!) And I have a feeling the tubs of gelee are in the $10 or under range. I sort of feel like YesStyle is doing what Memebox does, and completely taking advantage of the fact that these items are really hard to find online, so they mark it up 500-1000%. YesStyle seems to do that with all of the hard/impossible to find things I've seen in their cosmetics section, but yet with really popular items the markup isn't anywhere near as bad.

That just sort of irks me a bit.


----------



## yunii (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Does anyone know if we can gift other memebox account ladies memepoints?!


I think meme points aren't transferable and there is no gift card option. I am guessing the only way is to just send the person a box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

slinka said:


> I agree- must have at least one potion bottle haha! I'm so excited to see what they include in it- I sure hope it isn't disappointing. But hey, at least they made that sort of theme. =p


potions!  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that would be AWESOME but I think it's kind of a makeup box rather than skincare. I do hope they include some skincare though!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think meme points aren't transferable and there is no gift card option. I am guessing the only way is to just send the person a box.


yeah but that's more expensive than sending just $5 in memepoints xD haha


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

slinka said:


> I agree- must have at least one potion bottle haha! I'm so excited to see what they include in it- I sure hope it isn't disappointing. But hey, at least they made that sort of theme. =p


I SWORE I was not going to buy the Halloween box after read the tragically disappointing description, but I ended up buying the value set with head to toe (which I did actually sort of want), using some coupons and such.

Someone pointed out how the Memebox descriptions shouldn't be taken too literal, so I really am hoping that the Halloween box isn't just a bunch of random makeup thrown together. But I don't want to get my hopes up.

At worst, I'll just (attempt to) trade the entire box, or use the items for gifts.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> WOW! You are definitely over 2k spent! I don't know what your secret is to affording that many boxes unless you work like 6 jobs xD
> 
> congrats!!!


I'm guessing way more thank 2k as I know what I was at when I had only ordered about two dozen boxes. Even though Marjolein is the Master of Discounts &amp; Stacking it's got to up there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I wonder if the Pinkholic(?) box will include these
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/meme-s-picks/memespick3


Would LOVE the A;T FOX Lifting Cream or the Hope Girl Blusher.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm starting to feel better about the 19 boxes I've purchased so far...just made a spreadsheet like some of you recommended, and after only receiving 4 boxes, I've already surpassed what I spent in value of the products in the boxes. In other words, I've spent x amount of dollars, the value from those 4 boxes alone is more than x dollars. Some pretty great value in Memeboxes. And I plan on using everything so it's an even better value for me!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have a spreadsheet to keep track of my orders. Number of boxes in total, Name and ship date, how much it cost and which account I ordered it from. The sheet also totals up the amount I've spent and the avg cost/box. A little geekish, but it keeps me from getting carried away ordering them when I can see the totals. Also, makes it easier to know when things ship without have to constantly go to the site (and therefore tempting myself to buy more)


I put away my laptop when I gave up accounting and working in an office otherwise I'd be doing the same. I'm a total dork. But I do write everything down in a small notebook because I only use an iPad now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm guessing way more thank 2k as I know what I was at when I had only ordered about two dozen boxes. Even though Marjolein is the Master of Discounts &amp; Stacking it's got to up there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!! Now I have a double TAG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Meme-imperial-highness &amp; Master of discounts &amp; stacking!  YAY

_Tomorrow I'm going to calculate how much I've spent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I put away my laptop when I gave up accounting and working in an office otherwise I'd be doing the same. I'm a total dork. But I do write everything down in a small notebook because I only use an iPad now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do have a laptop but I never use it, I prefer my monsterious pc over it .. I think it's awesome how much ppl can do on an Ipad. I've tried a while but I feel lost all the time (not lost with the system but places to go)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't know if this is allowed to ask here. please tell me if it is.
 
Tomorrow I'm going to read blogs!!! please tweet me your blog link on twitter so I'll not forget to visit you &lt;3
(I do have a blog-read-list and it can always grow!)
 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> I purchased the iope box 2 and truthfully it isn't a bad box because the cc cream thingy is worth of the price of the box. I really like it too because of the light texture. It is much better than the face shop one.


I also bought this box and I'm very happy with it. Love the scent and quality of all of the products but put them away for fall/winter. They seemed a little heavy for summer.


----------



## stawbewii (Aug 18, 2014)

I managed to resist and not purchase any of the new boxes! (princess boxes + halloween + head to toe)....now let's see how long this lasts....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> I managed to resist and not purchase any of the new boxes! (princess boxes + halloween + head to toe)....now let's see how long this lasts....


I did purchase sleeping beauty.  halloween &amp; head to toe do not interest me at all.  Halloween sounds like a makeup box...

speaking of which F/W colors will be shipping out tomorrow - anyone get express on that one?  I am really interested in seeing the spoilers on that one!   berries, violet and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 18, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> If it was like the korean memebox luckybox where they give out high end/premium (bobbi brown, nars, benefit etc) products, i would so buy it. The thing is, the korean site actually shows what prizes you can win, even down to the box that's not the winning box. I hope the global memebox will do the same thing, otherwise it's really too vague.
> 
> Plus memebox tends to overprice their products.


I love the Korean memebox site so much more! After the box has shipped, they show each of the products included in detail along with manufacturing/expiry dates as well as a full ingredients list. I would appreciate it if memebox started listing ingredients especially for skincare products because they're hard to find online when I don't know the language and I can be sensitive to certain ingredients/make me break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, then I can run it through Cosdna, hehe


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I love the Korean memebox site so much more! After the box has shipped, they show each of the products included in detail along with manufacturing/expiry dates as well as a full ingredients list. I would appreciate it if memebox started listing ingredients especially for skincare products because they're hard to find online when I don't know the language and I can be sensitive to certain ingredients/make me break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, then I can run it through Cosdna, hehe


I've searched for the Korean Memebox before but didn't really find any results. Could you possibly just copy and paste the link in here? I'm really curious to see their site (and more importantly, the products!)

I'm lucky in that I'm not really allergic to anything (although I am sensitive to endless things), but I REALLY wish they included expiration dates, or at the very least manufacturing dates, on their products. Most items in the Memebox's I've received don't have either, which makes it difficult for those of us with mounds of products in rotation!


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've searched for the Korean Memebox before but didn't really find any results. Could you possibly just copy and paste the link in here? I'm really curious to see their site (and more importantly, the products!)
> 
> I'm lucky in that I'm not really allergic to anything (although I am sensitive to endless things), but I REALLY wish they included expiration dates, or at the very least manufacturing dates, on their products. Most items in the Memebox's I've received don't have either, which makes it difficult for those of us with mounds of products in rotation!


http://www.memebox.com/history/

This should show you all the past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> http://www.memebox.com/history/
> 
> This should show you all the past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





jozbnt said:


> http://www.memebox.com/history/
> 
> This should show you all the past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did purchase sleeping beauty.  halloween &amp; head to toe do not interest me at all.  Halloween sounds like a makeup box...
> 
> speaking of which F/W colors will be shipping out tomorrow - anyone get express on that one?  I am really interested in seeing the spoilers on that one!   berries, violet and green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


O wish I had express! I'm loving the berries color so much!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't sleep.. not knowing how much I've spent... Gonna calculate now!

lol after I'll have nightmares...

*Memeboxes with legs, chasing me and waving with bills in their cute hands!!*


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 18, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> http://www.memebox.com/history/
> 
> This should show you all the past boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


is it only me think that memebox korea size sells better boxes version than the global version( there are many products in the korea memebox version)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> is it only me think that memebox korea size sells better boxes version than the global version( there are many products in the korea memebox version)


I think that a lot of the items in (at least most of) the boxes are different variations you could receive, so I'm not sure how many of the items pictured you actually receive.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think that a lot of the items in (at least most of) the boxes are different variations you could receive, so I'm not sure how many of the items pictured you actually receive.


ok,so we won't receive all the items in the picture. That's good to know because I don't want to feel unfair if we paid more than Korean and receive less items than people live there.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> is it only me think that memebox korea size sells better boxes version than the global version( there are many products in the korea memebox version)


they have nicer pictures too


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> ok,so we won't receive all the items in the picture. That's good to know because I don't want to feel unfair if we paid more than Korean and receive less items than people live there.


When I looked at the photos then clicked to view more, it does appear that boxes include different products from the same company or line, and they were sort of grouped together in the breakdown, so it appears they photograph all the variations for the box's image, but I don't know how many items they actually receive. Obviously I don't know much more because I can't order from the site and have never seen one of their actual boxes, but if I separate the "variations" it looks like their box's value to price ratio is probably around the same as what we get. Except, yes, we do have to pay shipping (and I think theirs is free, but considering that those boxes are only shipped within the country it's only fair). Plus, I've heard that the Korean Memebox site isn't so generous with the promo codes/points.


----------



## catyz (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've searched for the Korean Memebox before but didn't really find any results. Could you possibly just copy and paste the link in here? I'm really curious to see their site (and more importantly, the products!)
> 
> I'm lucky in that I'm not really allergic to anything (although I am sensitive to endless things), but I REALLY wish they included expiration dates, or at the very least manufacturing dates, on their products. Most items in the Memebox's I've received don't have either, which makes it difficult for those of us with mounds of products in rotation!


Um, what boxes have you gotten so far? Most of the things that I get from memebox do have manufacturing or expiration dates on products, it's just that most of them are on the container itself, not the packaging boxes. Tube container dates are usually at the top and other shapes containers are usually at the bottom. Manufacturing words in korean should be this --&gt; 제조 and if it's not those words, then it's expiration date.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

@avarier @MemeJunkie

*Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *

*I've spent $1808.79 for 100 Memeboxes! ** :king: *

$1808.79 : 100 = $18,09 a box
€1353,69 : 100 = €13,54 a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
YAY I do claim that new tag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
&lt;Master of discounts &amp; stacking&gt; :hehe:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 18, 2014)

Just received

Thank you for having been such an awesome Memebox Affiliate!

We are writing this email to give you and your readers an exclusive sneak peak at Friday's upcoming Jack Pot Box! This box will will be launched on August 22nd at 1PM! Here are some details:

What is the Jack Pot Box?

Our Jack Pot Box varies from 1st place to 10th place, and there will be multiple winners for the 2nd to 10th places! Plus, everyone is guaranteed to receive at least $60 worth of Memebox for only $32! The 1st place winner will take home $1000 worth of Memebox all-time favorites, and even our 10th place winners will be guaranteed at least $60 worth of goodies! Please tell your readers to keep their eyes peeled for Friday's Jack Pot Box because they come in limited quantities!

We'll be giving future updates about Friday's Jack Pot Box via Memebox newsletters, so please make sure to ask your readers to sign up and subscribe now!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just received
> 
> Thank you for having been such an awesome Memebox Affiliate!
> 
> ...


Yeah me too.. I do as they ask but somewhere deep down.. I don't want to... and scream "my precious!"  hahah xD 

I'm so curious about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

catyz said:


> Um, what boxes have you gotten so far? Most of the things that I get from memebox do have manufacturing or expiration dates on products, it's just that most of them are on the container itself, not the packaging boxes. Tube container dates are usually at the top and other shapes containers are usually at the bottom. Manufacturing words in korean should be this --&gt; 제조 and if it's not those words, then it's expiration date.


I've gotten the Vitamin box, Cooling Box and I can't remember the third one off the top of my head. I buy a lot of Korean skincare and I've never really had the issue before, and I've checked the bottles from top to bottom, I'd have to grab the products to recall which ones they were, but I've had several items with no expiration dates to be found anywhere. I did have a couple of things that leaked with boxes I threw out (so that could have been the issue for two of them) but I'm used to the dates being on the container itself or the container and the bottle. I'm familiar with the tube dating, and I had a couple of items that had number codes on the tubes but no date on either side. Perhaps it's just a coincidence, I'm glad it's not a common thing, because I did find it strange.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just received
> 
> Thank you for having been such an awesome Memebox Affiliate!
> 
> ...


$60 worth of items for $32 (not including S/H I'm sure) is....Not a good deal at all for Memebox. And if you average in the value of the "winners" with all of the "losers/last placers" I doubt it brings up the average value all that much. 

It's a great idea, don't get me wrong...But considering how overpriced so many Memebox items are, the $60 value could quite possibly translate into $15-$20 worth of stuff on other sites. Nevermind when you take into consideration that a box's value for many of us is based on how much of the stuff we would actually be willing to buy and/or use. And considering that it sounds like there isn't going to be any sort of theme, who knows what sort of stuff they're going to cram into the box's to get rid of. 

I can't help but feel like this Jackpot is going to end with a lot of people being particularly disappointed with Memebox..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've heard that the Korean Memebox site isn't so generous with the promo codes/points.


Yeah, but the prices are nuts. I just ordered LJH Tea Tree Essence from the Memebox Korea site for 15,900 won (about $16) plus a very reasonable shipping charge from a buying service (+ the handling charge) vs. the $38 in the US Memeshop. It worked out to be less than $26 per bottle. At that rate, screw Memepoints. ahahah


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> $60 worth of items for $32 (not including S/H I'm sure) is....Not a good deal at all for Memebox. And if you average in the value of the "winners" with all of the "losers/last placers" I doubt it brings up the average value all that much.
> 
> It's a great idea, don't get me wrong...But considering how overpriced so many Memebox items are, the $60 value could quite possibly translate into $15-$20 worth of stuff on other sites. Nevermind when you take into consideration that a box's value for many of us is based on how much of the stuff we would actually be willing to buy and/or use. And considering that it sounds like there isn't going to be any sort of theme, who knows what sort of stuff they're going to cram into the box's to get rid of.
> 
> I can't help but feel like this Jackpot is going to end with a lot of people being particularly disappointed with Memebox..


And I thought this was a giveaway at first and now I'm like what we need to buy our prices? pff


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> $60 worth of items for $32 (not including S/H I'm sure) is....Not a good deal at all for Memebox. And if you average in the value of the "winners" with all of the "losers/last placers" I doubt it brings up the average value all that much.
> 
> It's a great idea, don't get me wrong...But considering how overpriced so many Memebox items are, the $60 value could quite possibly translate into $15-$20 worth of stuff on other sites. Nevermind when you take into consideration that a box's value for many of us is based on how much of the stuff we would actually be willing to buy and/or use. And considering that it sounds like there isn't going to be any sort of theme, who knows what sort of stuff they're going to cram into the box's to get rid of.
> 
> I can't help but feel like this Jackpot is going to end with a lot of people being particularly disappointed with Memebox..


Yeah, this really does sound like gambling...with customers' trust (har har, sorry). If the Iope boxes are "worth" $325 or whatever, I can only wonder what would be in the $1000 boxes. Not to mention the sad $60 boxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just received
> 
> Thank you for having been such an awesome Memebox Affiliate!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a contest??...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *
> 
> *I've spent $1808.79 for 100 Memeboxes! ** :king: *
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! That is amazing! I don't know how you do it, but I wish I could learn your tricks!

Do you get a lot of your points through blogging about Memebox?


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> $60 worth of items for $32 (not including S/H I'm sure) is....Not a good deal at all for Memebox. And if you average in the value of the "winners" with all of the "losers/last placers" I doubt it brings up the average value all that much.
> 
> It's a great idea, don't get me wrong...But considering how overpriced so many Memebox items are, the $60 value could quite possibly translate into $15-$20 worth of stuff on other sites. Nevermind when you take into consideration that a box's value for many of us is based on how much of the stuff we would actually be willing to buy and/or use. And considering that it sounds like there isn't going to be any sort of theme, who knows what sort of stuff they're going to cram into the box's to get rid of.
> 
> I can't help but feel like this Jackpot is going to end with a lot of people being particularly disappointed with Memebox..


That is not enough value at all, based on their history of pricing.

It says 2nd-10th AND everybody gets a guaranteed $60? What sense does that make?

It's a huge gamble. Sure we will hear about the couple who get great boxes, but then there's the 1,000+ losers. I'm assuming it will be high as this is their opportunity to dump stock.. so I expect a lot to be available. My concern is are they getting rid of stuff about to expire?

I won't gamble for $32 + shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, but the prices are nuts. I just ordered LJH Tea Tree Essence from the Memebox Korea site for 15,900 won (about $16) plus a very reasonable shipping charge from a buying service (+ the handling charge) vs. the $38 in the US Memeshop. It worked out to be less than $26 per bottle. At that rate, screw Memepoints. ahahah


I wasn't even thinking about the Memeshop when I wrote that all out, I hadn't even thought about whether or not they have their own Memeshop on the Korean site. I can't say I'm at all surprised, their prices are so drastically inflated for most items. Gosh, and that doesn't even include the difference when you add on the Memeshop shipping charges (it frustrates me that they're higher than Memebox shipping costs, even for one tiny item!)


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, but the prices are nuts. I just ordered LJH Tea Tree Essence from the Memebox Korea site for 15,900 won (about $16) plus a very reasonable shipping charge from a buying service (+ the handling charge) vs. the $38 in the US Memeshop. It worked out to be less than $26 per bottle. At that rate, screw Memepoints. ahahah


Is there a way to translate the site? Or did you just deal with it? I couldn't get google to translate it for me.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> That is not enough value at all, based on their history of pricing.
> 
> It says 2nd-10th AND everybody gets a guaranteed $60? What sense does that make?
> 
> ...


and I want to know what is in that box too.  This is great for those who are new to memebox, which is why they are asking people to sign up for their newsletter.  I am thinking that memebox wants us to post about this to attract new customers thru our blogs and other social media networks.

  I personally won't be buying one unless they can tell me what is in the $60.00 box - lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, but the prices are nuts. I just ordered LJH Tea Tree Essence from the Memebox Korea site for 15,900 won (about $16) plus a very reasonable shipping charge from a buying service (+ the handling charge) vs. the $38 in the US Memeshop. It worked out to be less than $26 per bottle. At that rate, screw Memepoints. ahahah


how were you able to purchase from their memebox korea site?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> That is not enough value at all, based on their history of pricing.
> 
> It says 2nd-10th AND everybody gets a guaranteed $60? What sense does that make?
> 
> ...


The price is what REALLY baffles me, I know most of us are leary about paying for boxes above the $29, and even the $29 have to sound particularly great. And I'm so used to seeing the "guaranteed value of $100" posted on blogs and such in regards to older boxes, even back when they used to refund shipping and such. I don't think Memebox would have many of us as customers if the value of a box was only double what we paid, especially those of us that know how inflated their prices are.

As for the Iope value, when I cancelled the box and looked around for the two items from the box I was actually interested in, one was on ebay for $14 with free shipping and handling from Korea, and the other was $17 with free shipping and handling from Korea. I know it's a high end brand and those were probably great deals, but it still left made me extra leery of Memebox's prices and estimated value. But if I had been interested in all of the items I still would have thought it was a good deal.

This jackpot box thing just screams "scam" to me though.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how were you able to purchase from their memebox korea site?


Though a buying service that I found--they'll buy for you from any site. It looks like my package is arriving tomorrow, so I'll throw a review up on fan-b before a flight I need to catch as long as it arrives. I was uncertain about whether it would actually work, but once I ironed out a few kinks, it has been flawless and truly liberating.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! That is amazing! I don't know how you do it, but I wish I could learn your tricks!
> 
> Do you get a lot of your points through blogging about Memebox?


I do get points for blogging but mostly I use patience and logic to buy lots of boxes in one time with the 15% off, affliaite discount from other blogs and coupons. I did made a lot of new accounts when there was a coupon for $15 off (expired now) But now I don't use those anymore. only when a huge coupon codes passes by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The price is what REALLY baffles me, I know most of us are leary about paying for boxes above the $29, and even the $29 have to sound particularly great. And I'm so used to seeing the "guaranteed value of $100" posted on blogs and such in regards to older boxes, even back when they used to refund shipping and such. I don't think Memebox would have many of us as customers if the value of a box was only double what we paid, especially those of us that know how inflated their prices are.
> 
> As for the Iope value, when I cancelled the box and looked around for the two items from the box I was actually interested in, one was on ebay for $14 with free shipping and handling from Korea, and the other was $17 with free shipping and handling from Korea. I know it's a high end brand and those were probably great deals, but it still left made me extra leery of Memebox's prices and estimated value. But if I had been interested in all of the items I still would have thought it was a good deal.
> 
> This jackpot box thing just screams "scam" to me though.


I personally only let myself buy $23 boxes which actually  = 29.99. And I ONLY do this with a coupon+points.

There is no way I'm paying that much for a gamble. It does sound like a scam.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Is there a way to translate the site? Or did you just deal with it? I couldn't get google to translate it for me.


The Meme-K site is an epic disaster as far as text/Google translate is concerned--everything is images. But the Korean alphabet is dead easy to learn (it was invented in the 15th-century by a king who wanted women and poor folk to be able to read and write, so it's a truly unique thing and actually a UNESCO World Heritage...something, treasure, I think? Anyway--it's meant to be super simple and easy to pick up.). Basically, if you can spend a few evenings learning the alphabet and how everything works you'll know how to read most of the Meme-K site because it's all a bunch of English words written in Korean! LOL 스킨케어 is just "skincare" (although if you sound it out it's seukinkareo). It takes some patience, but _the prices omg._


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and I want to know what is in that box too.  This is great for those who are new to memebox, which is why they are asking people to sign up for their newsletter.  I am thinking that memebox wants us to post about this to attract new customers thru our blogs and other social media networks.
> 
> I personally won't be buying one unless they can tell me what is in the $60.00 box - lol


I feel like this jackpot could really ruin their image with new customers and those that have never purchases boxes before. With no "theme" it really feels like they will just be getting rid of things for the most part. 

And considering their notoriously inflated prices, imagine paying $40 (including S/H) for a Memebox, $60 is equal to one decent product, or several cheap filler drugstore quality items. $60 in Memebox value is more like $20 on eBay. 

If this turns out to be anything like how I imagine it to be in my head, or how they're making it seem so far, they're really just setting themselves up for disaster. 

ETA: Considering how many AMAZING boxes I've seen in unboxings from the past, I feel like they could do SO MUCH BETTER to try to make a "jackpot" box that would actually improve their image, especially since lately they seem to have lost a lot of customers, and a lot of us see Memebox's future as being a bit iffy with recent issues and customer service problems.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Though a buying service that I found--they'll buy for you from any site. It looks like my package is arriving tomorrow, so I'll throw a review up on fan-b before a flight I need to catch as long as it arrives. I was uncertain about whether it would actually work, but once I ironed out a few kinks, it has been flawless and truly liberating.


let me know via pm the details on the buying service if you can!  thanks


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel like this jackpot could really ruin their image with new customers and those that have never purchases boxes before. With no "theme" it really feels like they will just be getting rid of things for the most part.
> 
> And considering their notoriously inflated prices, imagine paying $40 (including S/H) for a Memebox, $60 is equal to one decent product, or several cheap filler drugstore quality items. $60 in Memebox value is more like $20 on eBay.
> 
> ...


yeah, they should be reading our suggestions for boxes!! 

I do hope for those who purchase the jackpot box that it is a good deal and a nicely curated box.  Otherwise, there will be a lot of disappointed meme customers.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they should be reading our suggestions for boxes!!
> 
> I do hope for those who purchase the jackpot box that it is a good deal and a nicely curated box.  Otherwise, there will be a lot of disappointed meme customers.


I'm not going to lie, I'm VERY curious, and I'm really interested in seeing what the page for the box will look like, and if there will be any more information on what is included (or might be) in the box. But as much as I spend on Memebox, I could NEVER justify spending that much money on a box like that. Even if I could get it for half the price (with S/H included) I'd be really iffy with such a low "value" for the "losing" boxes. Even if the value was guaranteed to be at least $100, I'd only buy it if I could stack promo codes with points, and had nothing else I wanted more by the end of the month.

And the way they word it, watch there be one person in first place, then two people in 2nd-9th place. 

I really will be curious to see what the "winning" boxes look like, and I hope there's winners in the forum that can post the details.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier @MemeJunkie
> 
> *Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how that's even possible but yes, you are OFFICIALLY the Master of Discounts &amp; Stacking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier @MemeJunkie
> 
> *Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *
> 
> ...


Impressive!!! Indeed a new title has been earned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier @MemeJunkie
> 
> *Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *
> 
> ...


Yea, I need to learn your ways. I'm at 39 memeboxes, so I need to learn to be a coupon queen of meme.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier @MemeJunkie
> 
> *Wooow NOT 2K!!** ** :wizard: ** *
> 
> ...


I wanna live at home again. :*)  Good Job, Marjolein!  Now make sure you use it all so you don't waste your savings!  At least you know your skin will be fantastic for the next five years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I do get points for blogging but mostly I use patience and logic to buy lots of boxes in one time with the 15% off, affliaite discount from other blogs and coupons. I did made a lot of new accounts when there was a coupon for $15 off (expired now) But now I don't use those anymore. only when a huge coupon codes passes by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I LOVE the 15% off code, especially when combined with the $10 affiliate promo that shows up in my cart automatically now. I don't mind buying several boxes at once like that, I just really wish they could start offering more value sets, it seems they've stopped releasing the big ones. The new value sets always seem to just be the two most recent boxes sold together, I miss the ones that were grouped together in 3 or 4 boxes, and boxes that were grouped by theme. Those free shipping charges make a HUGE difference.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 18, 2014)

I miss the bigger bundles and the bigger bundle variety. They used to bundle a box with several options instead of just one box. Ie Cafe with lipstick.

However, I have been burned by waiting for memeboxes, so I don't have the patience to wait on ones I really want to get the best deal.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I miss the bigger bundles and the bigger bundle variety. They used to bundle a box with several options instead of just one box. Ie Cafe with lipstick.
> 
> However, I have been burned by waiting for memeboxes, so I don't have the patience to wait on ones I really want to get the best deal.


That tends to be where I go back and forth as well. I always go back and forth over taking advantage of the VIP pricing, or waiting until I can get a great group deal. But the group deals seem rather rare now, and so many boxes sell out so fast.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought I'd share a little more information tha tI got from Memebox about the Jack Pot boxes.  Not that it clears the mystery up or anything.  In my opinion it makes it worse but at least they told me when they'll go on sale.  I wanted to make sure it which time zone it was (Korean or USA).

"Jack Pot Box will be live on this Friday 1 pm PST.

We will randomly choose which box to go to each customer who purchases Jack Pot Box. ( I had asked whether the first person who bought a box was the $1000 winner or could it be anyone who purchased at any time)

So, there will be 10 different kinds of boxes which are not decided until you buy. It is why it is called Jack Pot Box."

So there you go.  Dissect that and tell me what it says...  

Omg, I think I just got it!  There's 1 $1000 first place box and then there's 9 variations of box after that in descending amounts of goodness.  But there could be 10 2nd place boxes, 30 3rd place boxes, etc, etc down to 500 10th place $60 boxes!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

Yea, I'm iffy on the Jackpot box. Hopefully they will give some sort of spoilers or something more descriptive.  I mean, if I wanted a $60 value, I'd just buy a regular memebox, and then at least I get to pick a theme or something so I can be a little more assured I will get at least one thing I like.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

These Jackpot boxes just remind me of Julep's mystery boxes, which if you don't subscribe to Julep or know what that is, it's basically a mystery box of leftover beauty products and nail polish that Julep can't sell, and then they quote an outrageous value that's based on their outrageous retail prices. It's safe to say I will not be buying a Jackpot box.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I thought I'd share a little more information tha tI got from Memebox about the Jack Pot boxes.  Not that it clears the mystery up or anything.  In my opinion it makes it worse but at least they told me when they'll go on sale.  I wanted to make sure it which time zone it was (Korean or USA).
> 
> "Jack Pot Box will be live on this Friday 1 pm PST.
> 
> ...


Yeah, going by the description that they gave you, I would have assumed that there was 10 different boxes and they were given out at random, but that there was more of boxes 1-9. Going from what I've read elsewhere, it sounds more like there's only 1 first place, and maybe a couple or a few of the other boxes.

If there was a reasonable amount of boxes 1-9, and perhaps an equal distribution amongst some of those boxes, it would have made sense for them to charge so much. If 99% of us would end up with $60 worth of goods (by Memebox's standards, at that) for $40, then it's a total ripoff. 

I really hope they clear this up a bit more when the box goes live.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

Okay, got more info.

"10 different boxes have different value for each place - over $400 worth for second place and over $300 value for third place.

Many winners for each place, so there is high probability to win for each place.

Shipping is not included in the price $32."

So it's actually $39 a box....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I thought I'd share a little more information tha tI got from Memebox about the Jack Pot boxes.


Thanks for asking about this! I wonder if this box type is 100% legal according to California state consumer law (which tends to lean more heavily in favor of protecting consumers than that of other US states--I bring up CA law because Memebox is headquartered there, so those would be the state rules that apply to them, even if they're doing business with people outside of the state or country). I'm guessing wildly (my legal knowledge is slim after 1550 ahhaaha), but I would think that in order for this type of box to be a-ok there would need to be odds spelled out for the specific values at the time of purchase. So:

1st place: 1 box, odds: 1 in 600

2nd place: 5 boxes, odds: 5 in 600 

Or something like that. My blog has won Meme Instagram contests and things, so I'm tempted to use points to get a box for the sake of group dissection. I hope it ends up being better than it seems.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, got more info.
> 
> "10 different boxes have different value for each place - over $400 worth for second place and over $300 value for third place.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I figured shipping wouldn't be included. That does sound much more hopeful for getting a place other than last. I'm really curious to see how they'll word it when the box is put up for sale.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Thanks for asking about this! I wonder if this box type is 100% legal according to California state consumer law (which tends to lean more heavily in favor of protecting consumers than that of other US states--I bring up CA law because Memebox is headquartered there, so those would be the state rules that apply to them, even if they're doing business with people outside of the state or country). I'm guessing wildly (my legal knowledge is slim after 1550 ahhaaha), but I would think that in order for this type of box to be a-ok there would need to be odds spelled out for the specific values at the time of purchase. So:
> 
> 1st place: 1 box, odds: 1 in 600
> 
> ...


That's what I'm wondering about, I don't know the legality of it but that's how it seems like they would have to do it. And they keep giving such vague answers, so if they don't put any sort of information as to how many they have of the first 9 boxes, or some sort of breakdown of any kind, when they do post the box, then I think it would just be too risky for my taste.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

The ONLY reason I would do it, would be for the sake of my readers.  So the ones who didn't get it could be really glad they didn't or to make those who did get the box feel really good when mine is terrible compared to theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The ONLY reason I would do it, would be for the sake of my readers.  So the ones who didn't get it could be really glad they didn't or to make those who did get the box feel really good when mine is terrible compared to theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah, I have a feeling a lot of people with blogs will feel a similar way about wanting to write an unboxing post of this "jackpot" box. I'll admit it, if there's REASONABLE odds of getting a box other than last place, I'll use a promo code and try to stack it with points or a VIP code if there's another box posted that day that I'm interested in to buy one. But if they just write a vague write up on the box and don't give further information, I really am going to refrain (for once).


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder if it truly random, or if they're going to send the most high valued boxes to the bloggers? What kind of promo is it if people are seeing a low value box?

I'm not doing this. I could wait on points/code and buy 2 boxes with themes I like for the cost.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for getting more info Saffyra, I appreciate it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm really curious about this jackpot box but, as most of you, I'm not going to buy it unless they reveal the contents of all variations, just like they do with Korean Luckyboxes. $39 is way to much to spend on 1 or 2 mediocre products that Memebox advertises as worth $60.

I have also some doubts if it's going to be a fair lottery or if they're going to choose eg. a popular blogger so she can write about how she won that marvellous box later. I know it'd be illegal but we have no way to check it, do we?

I'm not caving unless they provide us with much more info on Friday.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I wouldn't take that risk on a $39 box as I would be the person with the 10th prize box.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

They really are building up a lot of hype for this jackpot box. I really hope for their sake they don't end up sending out a ton of rubbish that no one wants, because I really think if they handle this poorly that's going to discourage a lot of people from ever buying from them again, and could easily scare off new customers.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got a VIP email with a 10% off code for orders over 70.00. I wonder if they're having a slow month! This is my first month as VIP, do they normally give out VIP points each month?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I might buy something once all my points come through. Especially if I get some points from them too.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just got a VIP email with a 10% off code for orders over 70.00. I wonder if they're having a slow month! This is my first month as VIP, do they normally give out VIP points each month?


Not always, it's not very predictable really. But those last months there usually were some VIP points near the end of the month. I think they really are having a slow month, the boxes were not that very interesting lately and most people have already got a huge stash of products from their previous boxes. I certainly hope they'll give out some points this month.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I'm really worried that they are destroying their business with the vague descriptions, outright lies to customers, bait and switch tactics and really horrible to non existent customer service. Also having a straight up VIP program where you for sure will be given X, Y and Z every month on these dates would build brand loyalty. They're being really really dumb bordering on unethical business people!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 19, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe I think you're really right. Their practises lately have certainly put many customers off. What's more, they rarely offer any serious discounts or points anymore. The VIP program is not clear at all and it doesn't really guarantee any perks. On top of that, some of the boxes have been very disappointing lately. I'm sure many people are already tired with all that, I know I am. I'm still excited about the boxes I'm to receive but I don't buy half that much as in previous months.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe I think you're really right. Their practises lately have certainly put many customers off. What's more, they rarely offer any serious discounts or points anymore. The VIP program is not clear at all and it doesn't really guarantee any perks. On top of that, some of the boxes have been very disappointing lately. I'm sure many people are already tired with all that, I know I am. I'm still excited about the boxes I'm to receive but I don't buy half that much as in previous months.


It's too bad because I really want to keep liking Memebox but they need to get some savvy people in there to pull their business out of the gutter! I just started buying at the end of June and have bought around 40 boxes, I'm really excited for the 30 or so I have yet to receive but I'm not planning on buying anymore right now because I've lost faith in their business practices. It can't ALL be a language barrier either but if that's part of the problem they need to fix it since they're a global company, they need to act accordingly. Just my two cents.

EDIT for typos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The ONLY reason I would do it, would be for the sake of my readers.  So the ones who didn't get it could be really glad they didn't or to make those who did get the box feel really good when mine is terrible compared to theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, me too.  I would do it for my readers, which I got two unhappy comments when I posted about the jackpot box there.  lol

I mean I understand that Benton put out a bad product, but I am unsure how it was memebox's fault.  Do people blame the drugstores for carrying products that get recalled by the manufacturer?    As far as I know, the Benton product wasn't expired, it was a bad batch and it is Benton's fault.

I will heap blame on memebox when it is deserved - pulling spoilers, dishonest descriptions (yeah, I am still upset over that herbal box), customer service ignoring issues ~ but I do try and separate what is a memebox issue vs something else, like Benton.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Benton product?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Benton product?


yes, there was a product by Benton in one of the memeboxes that had mold in it...I think it was the waxing box.  It was not with every Benton product, and the product themselves were not expired - it was a bad batch by Benton.

Bunbunny found it on another blogger's site and wrote about it here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/?p=2238020


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh okay. Didn't get the 'waxing' box. Ironically was a near miss as if it had been a 'hair removal box' I would have bought it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh okay. Didn't get the 'waxing' box. Ironically was a near miss as if it had been a 'hair removal box' I would have bought it.


I know, me too!!

I mean, memebox cannot open up sealed packages (like masks - someone got a mask with mold on it, and it wasn't expired - how was memebox supposed to know that?  I got the same mask and it didn't have mold on it) and check to see if the product is okay.

Now, I will heap a lot of criticism on their customer service or lack of customer service once people let them know of issues and ignores them.  That has happened to many people here, including myself, and it is awful, truly awful.

Memebox hasn't heard that saying "The Customer is Always Right" - lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, there was a product by Benton in one of the memeboxes that had mold in it...I think it was the waxing box.  It was not with every Benton product, and the product themselves were not expired - it was a bad batch by Benton.
> 
> Bunbunny found it on another blogger's site and wrote about it here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/?p=2238020


Mine didn't have mold atleast. Only item from that pathetic box I'm using &gt;.&lt;

Skipping the jackpot box too. Not worth risking getting 60$ worth of items for 40$.. Thats like 2 memebox specials almost..


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Mine didn't have mold atleast. Only item from that pathetic box I'm using &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Skipping the jackpot box too. Not worth risking getting 60$ worth of items for 40$.. Thats like 2 memebox specials almost..


They still haven't done anything for you on that one?  The herbal box - the one I was so upset about - they wanted me to return it AT MY EXPENSE and I could get a different box that they had currently in stock.  Err, no.  It would have cost me more money to ship it back to them than the box cost me, so I kept it.  That did leave a bad taste in my mouth, and now I don't really trust their descriptions that much anymore.

I was lucky with my herbal box that I kept - I managed to swap all the products BUT one (that rose essential oil) for something else with folks here.

I wonder if the VIP members will get a discount on this box?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Ironically I like the herbal box and am considering getting another for the rooibos product.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Well, I asked a bunch of questions to memebox about this jackpot box

I will let you know what they say!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ironically I like the herbal box and am considering getting another for the rooibos product.


I was allergic to half of the box with ingredients that were not in the description and those ingredients that were in the description were missing from the box - I bought it for peppermint &amp; tea tree ingredients, not florals - which those 2 florals I am allergic to.

sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh ok. Not an ideal box if you are allergic or dislike rose.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They still haven't done anything for you on that one?  The herbal box - the one I was so upset about - they wanted me to return it AT MY EXPENSE and I could get a different box that they had currently in stock.  Err, no.  It would have cost me more money to ship it back to them than the box cost me, so I kept it.  That did leave a bad taste in my mouth, and now I don't really trust their descriptions that much anymore.
> 
> I was lucky with my herbal box that I kept - I managed to swap all the products BUT one (that rose essential oil) for something else with folks here.
> 
> I wonder if the VIP members will get a discount on this box?


No, they offered me money back IF i returned it. Which costs more than 2 boxes to do from here, so of couse I am not going to do that. Then they offered me 5 points, and now I haven't heard from them again...  Just giving up really. Wish I could trade too, but its hard when the shipping prices in Norway is so high. Don't benefit me at all from doing so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Taleez (Aug 19, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that the Halloween box went up in price and is now 29.9.... it was 23 when the VIP came out and on sale for 20. It even has 23 listed as the price still in the combo pack............ glad I got it when I did


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Ignore.....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Taleez said:


> Did anyone else notice that the Halloween box went up in price and is now 29.9.... it was 23 when the VIP came out and on sale for 20. It even has 23 listed as the price still in the combo pack............ glad I got it when I did


no, it is still 23.00 - they just automatically added the 6.99 for shipping to it.  if you add it to your cart, it is 29.99 total - no extra shipping


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just got a VIP email with a 10% off code for orders over 70.00. I wonder if they're having a slow month! This is my first month as VIP, do they normally give out VIP points each month?


Ive only purchased two box's this month due to their ignorance.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They still haven't done anything for you on that one?  The herbal box - the one I was so upset about - they wanted me to return it AT MY EXPENSE and I could get a different box that they had currently in stock.  Err, no.  It would have cost me more money to ship it back to them than the box cost me, so I kept it.  That did leave a bad taste in my mouth, and now I don't really trust their descriptions that much anymore.
> 
> I was lucky with my herbal box that I kept - I managed to swap all the products BUT one (that rose essential oil) for something else with folks here.
> 
> I wonder if the VIP members will get a discount on this box?


I *think* I read somewhere on here that Memebox stated that the box is being released on Friday late morning/afternoon, which is when the boxes are usually released to the public. So I think they're going to skip the VIP discount on this one. But who knows for sure.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

I know some of us (especially newbies like myself) are occasionally interested in restocks. In case anyone is interested, Global #12 is currently available.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2014)

When I first Read the mail they sent us about Jackpot box i misread it as Jack-in-the-box. And I thought it was a strange thing to want to scare us. Ha ha and I'm still "scared" to buy this box. I would most likely get something similar to the jack-in-the-box experience when I opened my box and saw that I was one of the losers.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I hate hate hate Jack in the boxes...... hate the jackpot box concept too


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a gut feeling if I order the Halloween box for my daughter, we wont get it in time for Halloween..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I mean I understand that Benton put out a bad product, but I am unsure how it was memebox's fault.  Do people blame the drugstores for carrying products that get recalled by the manufacturer?    As far as I know, the Benton product wasn't expired, it was a bad batch and it is Benton's fault.


The Benton issues are pretty major. There was a whole March 2014 batch of the snail bee essence that was recalled due to some sort of fungus or mold growing in it--Benton has admitted this. And that recall happened before the first Benton product was included in a Memebox or sold in the Memeshop. The latest news is that a batch of Aloe toner from December 2013 had something in it that caused a bunch of beauty bloggers (including me) to break out in horrific ways that we're still struggling to fix (and we're talking about treatments including topical antibiotics prescribed by dermatologists and acids)--Benton has not admitted this or recalled the toner. One of the people who broke out due to this batch has my bottle of possibly contaminated toner and another suspect bottle and she attempted to culture the contents at the hospital lab where she works. Upon finding out about the symptoms people had due to using the product and their inability to recover from the damage, the lab director decided that the bacteria or whatever is too dangerous to grow in the lab--it would be a liability to grow such a nasty thing. Here's a Reddit threat started yesterday about the latest developments. The lab that refused to culture the bacteria is now encouraging customers to contact the CDC or FDA (or equivalent in their countries) because this product could be very dangerous.

I mention all of this because I told Memebox about the Benton snail bee recall and the Aloe toner issue before there was any hint to us that they were working with Benton (so even before the Waxing box fb Benton Aloe gel spoiler). I wrote to them in the context of asking if they could expand the range of Leejiham dermocosmetics in the Memeshop--I said that with the collapse of trust in Benton products, which had been the darling of the Korean skincare blogosphere, there was an opportunity for a company that makes quality products with a good track record to gain fans who once used Benton. Basically, I made a pitch for expanding the products available from my favorite brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sent the message to both the customer service and affiliate addresses and they must have read it at some point because they both emailed me right after LJH products were added to the US Memeshop to thank me for my message and let me know that LJH is now in the Memeshop.

So Memebox had prior warning about the quality control issues with Benton, including a preview of the storm that was coming from the Aloe toner (still not confirmed by Benton). I don't know that an email from an affiliate is enough of a red flag, but there was one.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

Geez, this Benton stuff sounds scary. Are the Benton high content snail bee sheet masks safe to use, do you think?


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh god, skincare products can really be no joke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's why sometimes i'm hesitant to use the products i get from memebox because we're really not all that familiar with the brands..


----------



## catyz (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've gotten the Vitamin box, Cooling Box and I can't remember the third one off the top of my head. I buy a lot of Korean skincare and I've never really had the issue before, and I've checked the bottles from top to bottom, I'd have to grab the products to recall which ones they were, but I've had several items with no expiration dates to be found anywhere. I did have a couple of things that leaked with boxes I threw out (so that could have been the issue for two of them) but I'm used to the dates being on the container itself or the container and the bottle. I'm familiar with the tube dating, and I had a couple of items that had number codes on the tubes but no date on either side. Perhaps it's just a coincidence, I'm glad it's not a common thing, because I did find it strange.


Here is the expiration/manu dates that I found for those two boxes, as I bought them myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the cooling box.

Vitamin Box:

1) Pure Smile lip treatment: expire 2015 07 20

2) Vit cream spf: expire 2017 07 24

3) Point Masks: manu 2013 02 23

4) Hand gel: expire 2016 07 08

5) soap bar: manu 2014 03 05

6) Vita-sauce: expire 2016 07 21

Cooling box:

1) lip tint: 2014 07 14 (this date should be manu)

2) foam cleanser: expire 2016 10 03

3) mist: expire 2017 06 19

4) aloe gel: expire 2017 01 10

5) Sleeping pack: expire 2016 11 21

**ON another note: Has anyone tried benton sheet masks and other products? I have a few things from them but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 19, 2014)

unboxing videos of the brightening skincare &amp; minibox3 are up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2270299


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

For anyone wondering if Memebox will send bloggers a better box, I honestly doubt it very much.  Not because they wouldn't do that but because they are too scatterbrained to figure out which blog goes with what address and all that    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not going to say they absolutely won't, just that I don't think they will because they aren't organized enough to do it.

I really am on the fence about this and unless the description is more clear, I don't think I'm going to do it. It's just too much.

ETA:

Ooo that's nice!!  A new VIP code for 10% off $70!!  I can use that!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

the problem is that they can pick or chose who gets what if they are different sizes... that is worrying


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Geez, this Benton stuff sounds scary. Are the Benton high content snail bee sheet masks safe to use, do you think?


Yeah, it's really scary and so unfortunate because the products really are good when they aren't contaminated! I'm not sure about the masks tbh. That's the problem at this point--not being sure. I have some Benton products that I am using now that I know are fine and work well for my skin, but the damage done to my skin by the toner and seemingly routine nature of the outbreaks (along with the company's kind of "huh? it wasn't me" attitude toward other possible outbreaks) has convinced me to not buy any more of their products. I haven't heard anything about the masks having an issue, but I personally am not introducing any new Benton bottles or masks into my routine.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Benton issues are pretty major. There was a whole March 2014 batch of the snail bee essence that was recalled due to some sort of fungus or mold growing in it--Benton has admitted this. And that recall happened before the first Benton product was included in a Memebox or sold in the Memeshop. The latest news is that a batch of Aloe toner from December 2013 had something in it that caused a bunch of beauty bloggers (including me) to break out in horrific ways that we're still struggling to fix (and we're talking about treatments including topical antibiotics prescribed by dermatologists and acids)--Benton has not admitted this or recalled the toner. One of the people who broke out due to this batch has my bottle of possibly contaminated toner and another suspect bottle and she attempted to culture the contents at the hospital lab where she works. Upon finding out about the symptoms people had due to using the product and their inability to recover from the damage, the lab director decided that the bacteria or whatever is too dangerous to grow in the lab--it would be a liability to grow such a nasty thing. Here's a Reddit threat started yesterday about the latest developments. The lab that refused to culture the bacteria is now encouraging customers to contact the CDC or FDA (or equivalent in their countries) because this product could be very dangerous.
> 
> I mention all of this because I told Memebox about the Benton snail bee recall and the Aloe toner issue before there was any hint to us that they were working with Benton (so even before the Waxing box fb Benton Aloe gel spoiler). I wrote to them in the context of asking if they could expand the range of Leejiham dermocosmetics in the Memeshop--I said that with the collapse of trust in Benton products, which had been the darling of the Korean skincare blogosphere, there was an opportunity for a company that makes quality products with a good track record to gain fans who once used Benton. Basically, I made a pitch for expanding the products available from my favorite brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I sent the message to both the customer service and affiliate addresses and they must have read it at some point because they both emailed me right after LJH products were added to the US Memeshop to thank me for my message and let me know that LJH is now in the Memeshop.
> 
> So Memebox had prior warning about the quality control issues with Benton, including a preview of the storm that was coming from the Aloe toner (still not confirmed by Benton). I don't know that an email from an affiliate is enough of a red flag, but there was one.


Thank you for all of that information!  Why doesn't Benton recall the toner?  That to me is awful. 

I wonder what would happen if a store "recalled" an item on their own and called it dangerous when the company refuses to acknowledge that?  Would they be sued over something like that?


----------



## EmiB (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder what CDC or FDA can do? Benton does not officially sells in US. I thought more than once how Memebox obtains their products - directly from the companies or through third party. I know that cosmetic products here are subject on quality control here (US), but when purchase from different country it can be dangerous if you don't know what are their practices.


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

I would just not use anything with a Benton label. They clearly have something wrong happening in their factory and it's not worth the risk.



Saffyra said:


> For anyone wondering if Memebox will send bloggers a better box, I honestly doubt it very much.  Not because they wouldn't do that but because they are too scatterbrained to figure out which blog goes with what address and all that    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They know who their top affiliates are. For instance, what if cutiepiemariza, (whose box sold out VERY quick due to her large fanbase) got a loser $60 box and made a video about it. That looks bad. They don't have to sort out all the buyers, just make sure certain people get the high value.

I'm paranoid and I don't trust them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

@ Thank you for the info, and I'm sorry to hear about your troubles from the toner. I bought 3 of the Benton snail bee sheet masks and am a little freaked about using them now, but throwing them out kinda feels like throwing away money or something, ya know? Maybe I'll check and see what the manufacturing date is before coming to a decision.

tldr; I should do my research before spending my money on unknown products.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

I've done sooo many reviews lately for my blog because I didn't do them for a while.. So when it became like a tower of un-reviewed boxes I decided enough is enough and just get it done.,It's seriously exhausting to blog after a long day at work. Anyone else feel the same way?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I would just not use anything with a Benton label. They clearly have something wrong happening in their factory and it's not worth the risk.
> 
> They know who their top affiliates are. For instance, what if *cutiepiemariza*, (whose box sold out VERY quick due to her large fanbase) got a loser $60 box and made a video about it. That looks bad. They don't have to sort out all the buyers, just make sure certain people get the high value.
> 
> I'm paranoid and I don't trust them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


is she even an affiliate?  I checked her blog when she got a collab box and I couldn't find any memebox reviews or anything there.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

And also, is coffebreakwithdani collab box supposed to be out tomorrow morning?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I have ten reviews to do, novels to write and novels to edit.... Work is stacking up.

Oh and a laptop that is dying. Thankfully get new one tomorrow


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have ten reviews to do, novels to write and novels to edit.... Work is stacking up.
> 
> Oh and a laptop that is dying. Thankfully get new one tomorrow


Feel you pain!! It's the worst feeling ever when you know your laptop is dying  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is she even an affiliate?  I checked her blog when she got a collab box and I couldn't find any memebox reviews or anything there.


I think she said very specifically in her video that she's not making any money off the boxes. I'm pretty sure that she's not an affiliate--her link in the video description isn't an affiliate link, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder of they will send any of these free for review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've done sooo many reviews lately for my blog because I didn't do them for a while.. So when it became like a tower of un-reviewed boxes I decided enough is enough and just get it done.,It's seriously exhausting to blog after a long day at work. Anyone else feel the same way?


YESSSS! Urgh--I draft box reviews on the subway to and from work, but even then it's exhausting to assemble everything into a post. ahhaaha--I'm slipping into Instagram blogging because I'm so tired and don't want to sit at my computer after work!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I blog in order of YouTube, Instagram then blog as that is easiest order.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I would just not use anything with a Benton label. They clearly have something wrong happening in their factory and it's not worth the risk.
> 
> They know who their top affiliates are. For instance, what if cutiepiemariza, (whose box sold out VERY quick due to her large fanbase) got a loser $60 box and made a video about it. That looks bad. They don't have to sort out all the buyers, just make sure certain people get the high value.
> 
> I'm paranoid and I don't trust them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't trust Memebox either, we shall see if large bloggers get the jack pot box's or not.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I wonder what CDC or FDA can do?


Well, they're the agencies with the labs that could test the product and grow the...whatever that is...in a suitable environment. It sounds like Sample Hime's lab was actually concerned about growing some sort of super bacteria and that's why they couldn't culture the toner--the CDC's lab could confirm the results and issue an official verdict on the toner, I think.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> is she even an affiliate?  I checked her blog when she got a collab box and I couldn't find any memebox reviews or anything there.


No, she not. That was the FIRST time she heard of Memebox. Memebox went to her.....


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I wonder how much their customer base has dropped recently


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've done sooo many reviews lately for my blog because I didn't do them for a while.. So when it became like a tower of un-reviewed boxes I decided enough is enough and just get it done.,It's seriously exhausting to blog after a long day at work. Anyone else feel the same way?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do! I feel like I have the collection of Tempatalia (seriously, Rouge, platinum, VIP, maven and more!), but not her willpower. With work and life, I just get too tired, and everything piles up. Plus, I haven't had time to pick up my new phone or find my lost camera, so I feel discouraged with my yucky pictures.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

lol every time I come in this thread and see all the mask pictures in the corner, I feel such a burning need to get them all


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I do! I feel like I have the collection of Tempatalia (seriously, Rouge, platinum, VIP, maven and more!), but not her willpower. With work and life, I just get too tired, and everything piles up. Plus, I haven't had time to pick up my new phone or find my lost camera, so I feel discouraged with my yucky pictures.


Glad to hear I'm not alone. It's just too much some days. I'm so sorry to hear you lost your camera btw :/


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> YESSSS! Urgh--I draft box reviews on the subway to and from work, but even then it's exhausting to assemble everything into a post. ahhaaha--I'm slipping into Instagram blogging because I'm so tired and don't want to sit at my computer after work!


Oh, that's clever though!! But I understand it's not like you want to spend your morning/or evenings after work blogging on the subway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been avoiding it for some time, so I just had to sit down and spam posts. What motivated me were how many points I might get when sending them to the affilate mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> \What motivated me were how many points I might get when sending them to the affilate mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what got me blogging again. I hope I can keep it up once the school year starts. It would be nice to have good boxes to spend these points on, though!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> That's what got me blogging again. I hope I can keep it up once the school year starts. It would be nice to have good boxes to spend these points on, though!


True! No one really calls my name atm..Wishing for another scent bundle, but with autumn type of scents or strawberry! Would be amazing, hopefully they come out with something like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> And also, is coffebreakwithdani collab box supposed to be out tomorrow morning?


I hope they have something else tomorrow besides that one.  So not interested in their collaboration boxes so far.


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

Now I'm a little freaked out by my Benton products. I heard about the contaminated essence, and when my bottle arrived I checked the date and the bottle and it seemed fine. I figured it was just a bad batch which can happen to anyone. I don't know if it's the Dewytree tea tree toner, the snail bee essence or the combo of the two, but my acne has never been this clear. I went from large, painful cyctic bumps last month to only having a few small whiteheads this month. The lack of acne on my chin has actually made me aware of how red and spotted my chin is, before there was always some sort of eruption in specific spots so I was unaware of how scarred it was. I just got samples of the steam cream in the mail today and I ordered the face masks last night. I don't have any of the aloe products, but if it's something in the manufacturing plant that's contaminating the products it could affect all of their products. I think for now I will test patch before I jump right into using them.


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got some memepoints. My affiliate account which should be VIP next month was given 5 points, other accounts were given 3.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't get 5 points.  My other accounts got 3 points, but my affiliate VIP account did not.

what is the reason for the 5 points? if you go to your memepoints, they usually give you a reason - like the USA one was partyusa


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

None of mine got any


----------



## SaraP (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I just received my 1st memebox, the girls night out box. I won't use any of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Oh well, I'm sure I just picked the wrong box, but I won't be back. I like to have an idea of what I will be getting for my $.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

5 points was a We Miss You points and the 3 points is just some random points to use till the end of August.

I'm really tempted to get something with 9 points and a $5 off code... hmmmmm...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

Aaah I haven't used anything from the benton product from my memeboxes yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Help please*

I have these Benton products:

- Aloe Propolis Soothing Gel
- Snail Bee High Content Essence
- Snail Bee High Content Steam Cream
 
Now the questions:
* Has anyone used one of these products already without problems?
* How do you know if one of these products is from a bad batch (is there info on the product that can help to know?)
* Do I have to throw these products away?
 
I'm so scared using these products now. I don't like break outs


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Regular customers are ignored... Might retaliate


----------



## yunii (Aug 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah I haven't used anything from the benton product from my memeboxes yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Help please*
> 
> ...


I have used the Essence and Cream. I purchased a lot of their products from memeshop when it was on sale. I haven't had a break out from it yet but I only use it at night because it is a very heavy cream. I only use Snail Bee Toner &gt; Snail Bee Essence &gt; Snail Bee Steam Cream. I do not combine with another products.

First time I use the product, I think my feel something funny on my skin (not a painful feeling). Maybe its my mind since I know it contains bee venom. I have been using for like 3 weeks now. No allergy reaction... and my skin is super soft when I wake up in the morning. Note, I did do an overnight patch test on my arm before trying it on my face. 

- Snail Bee High Content Essence
- Snail Bee High Content Steam Cream


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

Neither of my accounts got any points; I'm only a VIP on one, not an affiliate, and live in the US.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

hurrumph!!  no way to treat your big spenders, memebox. I hope they give the VIP folks 15 points again ...


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sorry for those who didn't get points... :/

We too, feel the same way when it was the case for VIP points and the US exclusive points..


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got the well-loved *RIVECOWE* Sebum Control Convenient Compact (from the Office Essentials box) for $1.99 hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Totally forgot to take the shade in consideration....

Does anyone have a swatch of theirs?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

We'll I got no points on no accounts so far this month as no accounts are dormant and I am english


----------



## amidea (Aug 19, 2014)

bah my omg, brightening and travelers beauty kit are all stuck at incheon, with not a word since their ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i don't think it's ever taken this long just to show some updated tracking info.


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 19, 2014)

I got 5 points.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

amidea said:


> bah my omg, brightening and travelers beauty kit are all stuck at incheon, with not a word since their ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i don't think it's ever taken this long just to show some updated tracking info.


I think a pallet is stuck. A few on here have same issue.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah I haven't used anything from the benton product from my memeboxes yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Help please*
> 
> ...


I've used the Snail Bee Essence and the Snail Steam Cream with absolutely no negative effects.  If anything my skin is more amazing for using them!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

In regards to finding the energy and time to blog, it's a little different if it's your full time job. You either do it or don't get paid.

My Cute Wishlist box arrived in LA on the 16th and nothing since.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, I just got 3 points of one (of my 3) accounts.

They need to stop giving points because it just makes me want to spend more!

Ah, the points were called "GetYr3rdBox"  

I've only bought two boxes on that account.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

So the $1000 grand prize for the jackpot box....

is definitely a bunch of left over products that couldn't be sold lmao.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 19, 2014)

so i just received this email with the jack pot boxes  unveiled , nothing wow in 1st,2nd,3rd place boxes 

so not bothering


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Not interested in the slightest. I have a lot of those products already


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, I just got 3 points of one (of my 3) accounts.
> 
> They need to stop giving points because it just makes me want to spend more!
> 
> ...


I got this same one.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

OOO Earth and Sea Spoiler! LOVE IT~


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so i just received this email with the jack pot boxes unveiled , nothing wow in 1st,2nd,3rd place boxes
> 
> so not bothering


Seems to be a lot if stuff from the unsold boxes or boxes that took awhile to sell like Vitamin Care and Collagen. Not for me. Nice try Memebox!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Well they say spoiler but that is only ever 90% ish certain


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh, I just got 3 points of one (of my 3) accounts.
> 
> They need to stop giving points because it just makes me want to spend more!
> 
> ...


Ahh it's the same for me except i got 5 points for GetYr5thBox lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

amidea said:


> bah my omg, brightening and travelers beauty kit are all stuck at incheon, with not a word since their ship date   i don't think it's ever taken this long just to show some updated tracking info.


yep, my omg &amp; travelers haven't moved.  I am really upset about this

btw - spoiler for earth &amp; sea


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2014)

So it looks like accounts that had purchased 2 boxes got 3 points (GetYour3rdBox) and accounts with 4 boxes got 5 points (GetYour5thBox).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

yawn on the jackpot box.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Also I just got 5 points on an account that got 3 points last week. NOT my VIP account but a well used account this month. Seems totally random. It's also an account I've used both a four and a six digit discount code on this month.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

If that's the products you're getting for the 3rd prize box.... then i wonder what the 10th place will look like lmao.

So. not. worth. $40. 

Sorry Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Well they say spoiler but that is only ever 90% ish certain


well, it better be - cause I purchased another one of the earth &amp; sea.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Can I get 54 for my 54th box?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> So it looks like accounts that had purchased 2 boxes got 3 points (GetYour3rdBox) and accounts with 4 boxes got 5 points (GetYour5thBox).


so, for those of us with over, I dunno, 30 boxes ~ I've lost count ~ will we get a GetYourXXbox with the appropriate points?  LOL


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, it better be - cause I purchased another one of the earth &amp; sea.


I am becoming a cynic but maybe from now on all boxes will be perfect... Although....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

The Jackpot box is tragic. Like...I can't even promote that.


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Jackpot box is tragic. Like...I can't even promote that.


^^


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, for those of us with over, I dunno, 30 boxes ~ I've lost count ~ will we get a GetYourXXbox with the appropriate points?  LOL


What's kind of funny is that on the account where I got 5 points, I would have been at 5 boxes already if Memebox hadn't cancelled my Pore Care 3 box because it was backordered. So I guess that worked out.

Also, I actually had a postive experience with CS regarding that--I had used a $5 discount code on the Pore Care 3 box, and after they cancelled it, I couldn't use the code on another box. I emailed them to ask if they could reactivate the code or give me Memepoints to make up for it, and they responded within a couple of hours with 5 memepoints, so that was nice. Almost makes up for the lack of help I got regarding my lost Cacao box!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 19, 2014)

@ I'm the same i just can't post that on my blog ,and if i post on instagram you may all unfollow me,lol it shocking, not even a bounce cheese cream in sight,shocking memebox


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

What I don't get is they will give out random points but won't give them for missing spoiler items and won't even reply to emails.


----------



## Fae (Aug 19, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't get any points or any reply about the lipstick! -.-

Also not interested in the jackopt box at all! I made a huge order at testerkorea! So I need to stop myself from buying anyway! hehe! ^^


----------



## Leja (Aug 19, 2014)

Do the 3 and 5 memepoints expire?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

No points here.

Kelly, is your blog your full time job? Or does anyone here blog/youtube full time? 

Also, email came about the $1000 jackpot boxes. Passing, only the grand prize appeals to me, and you know there's only one of those that none of us will get.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Leja said:


> Do the 3 and 5 memepoints expire?


It will say in points section on your account.

They shouldn't have posted that spoiler


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

Leja said:


> Do the 3 and 5 memepoints expire?


yes, at the end of the month.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Ahh it's the same for me except i got 5 points for GetYr5thBox lol


I should get 40 points for get your 40th box. Right?  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> No points here.
> 
> Kelly, is your blog your full time job? Or does anyone here blog/youtube full time?
> 
> Also, email came about the $1000 jackpot boxes. Passing, only the grand prize appeals to me, and you know there's only one of those that none of us will get.


Nope, part time carer and full time mom. I hope to write full time in future and atm I write as much as I can


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

Aw man, I didn't get getyr3rdbox or getyr5thbox points because I'm smack dab in the middle on my lesser-used account! No love for a 4th box? So. Random. But I least I have the 5 "miss you" points. 

Ha ha, someone guessed iope products in the "jackpot" box and they were riiiiiight.

Lastly, I, too, have some boxes that have been stuck in Incheon for the past 6 days, the longest ever for me. And one of them is the box I want the most ever, Cute Wishlist! *~*_~Come to me pleeeeease~*~*_


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2014)

It looks like the 3 points expire 8/31 and the 5 points expire 9/1.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> So it looks like accounts that had purchased 2 boxes got 3 points (GetYour3rdBox) and accounts with 4 boxes got 5 points (GetYour5thBox).


But I only purchased one box on one of my accounts and got 5 memepoints..and on my main VIP account , no points lol


----------



## Leja (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you  hopefully there will be another box i want to buy...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Jackpot box is tragic. Like...I can't even promote that.


I know, I am going to be posting pics on my site and advising to not get it unless they REALLY want these items


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

You can combine with affiliate code and get ten off then points on certain boxes too. Lol


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> But I only purchased one box on one of my accounts and got 5 memepoints..and on my main VIP account , no points lol


Hmmn, maybe they are MissYou points?


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like the 3 points expire 8/31 and the 5 points expire 9/1.


I have completely different expiration dates on mine: PartyUSA expires 9/3, and WeMissYou expires 8/23. It looks like there are different 3 and 5 points for different people, so it's worth checking your individual account.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

oh, I have an account that has 6 points on it - 3 from usaparty &amp; 3 from now.  And I can use a 5.00 promo as I haven't used this account since july!! yeah!!

of course, now memebox has to put out a box that I want to purchase....come on memebox!!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> But I only purchased one box on one of my accounts and got 5 memepoints..and on my main VIP account , no points lol


probably from the WeMissYou points. Check your Memepoints page to know what points they're from.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Probably more tomorrow. Two or three normally.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, I have an account that has 6 points on it - 3 from usaparty &amp; 3 from now.  And I can use a 5.00 promo as I haven't used this account since july!! yeah!!
> 
> of course, now memebox has to put out a box that I want to purchase....come on memebox!!


orrrr, you can eventually just buy something from the memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i just got the Y.E.T tint for free and the rivecowe powder pact for $1.99


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> probably from the WeMissYou points. Check your Memepoints page to know what points they're from.


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> forgot about that!!

Oooo got 8 points on some accounts!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 19, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have completely different expiration dates on mine: PartyUSA expires 9/3, and WeMissYou expires 8/23. It looks like there are different 3 and 5 points for different people, so it's worth checking your individual account.


Right. For the 3 and 5, I meant just the BuyYourXBox ones that just came out. I noted the expiration for each in the document where I track my Memebox purchases, lol. Two of my accounts got the 3 points for the 3rd box and expire at the same time, and one of my accounts got the 5 points for the 5th box which expire the next day, so that's what I based that on. Always good for everyone to check their individual expiration dates, though!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to convert our affiliate comissions to memepoints?

I'd really love to transfer it to memepoints while my points are still usable but idk how long it'll take lol.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

The only box that appeals me to right now is the Head to Toe box, but I just ordered the Head to Toe bag from Beauteque


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I have been waiting two so far


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to convert our affiliate comissions to memepoints?
> 
> I'd really love to transfer it to memepoints while my points are still usable but idk how long it'll take lol.


First of every month I think.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Nah I normally have mine three or so days after I request


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Kelly, is your blog your full time job? Or does anyone here blog/youtube full time?


It is at the moment, but only because I'm in between jobs right now and I'm working on something else as well. I wish it could be my full time job, because even though it's a hassle sometimes, I love doing it and interacting with people.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 19, 2014)

The Earth &amp; Sea spoiler stole my heart and so my 6 memepoints and $5 blogger code went to that.

I've now bought 4 boxes (Sleeping Beauty, Snow White, Mask 5 and Earth &amp; Sea) in 4 days. I need to cool it.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 19, 2014)

I am thisclose to buying Earth &amp; Sea because everyone else seems to have such high hopes for it! But I'm trying to be good. :laughno:


----------



## catyz (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG, I love the earth and Sea spoiler. they better put that in there when they send the box! And finally, i got 5 pts for one of my accts, so now I can buy stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I really want more VIP pts as there are a few more boxes and shop items that I really want!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> orrrr, you can eventually just buy something from the memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> i just got the Y.E.T tint for free and the rivecowe powder pact for $1.99


I would have to go with free USA shipping or something.  I would spend all of my points on shipping!! lol

It might have to come down to that - I hate letting memepoints expire!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to convert our affiliate comissions to memepoints?
> 
> I'd really love to transfer it to memepoints while my points are still usable but idk how long it'll take lol.


If you do it today, they should be there by end of week or monday.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would have to go with free USA shipping or something. I would spend all of my points on shipping!! lol
> 
> It might have to come down to that - I hate letting memepoints expire!


Ah yes.... The free shipping zone..... Lucky you US residents lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah whatever, at least the blogger code kinda paid for the shipping xD


----------



## blinded (Aug 19, 2014)

The account that got the 5 points has ordered 5 boxes, but one was a bundle set so maybe that only gets counted as 1 box to them? At this point who knows how they figure things out. Suppose I'll have to order another box just to completely make sure I end up VIP on that account.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It is at the moment, but only because I'm in between jobs right now and I'm working on something else as well. I wish it could be my full time job, because even though it's a hassle sometimes, I love doing it and interacting with people.


I'm sorry to hear you're in between jobs, I hope everything works out for the best, and that you can do it full time eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I enjoy your blog, your Julep memorial day mystery boxes post held me over while I waited for Julep to pull its head out of its butt regarding shipping on time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're in between jobs, I hope everything works out for the best, and that you can do it full time eventually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I enjoy your blog, your Julep memorial day mystery boxes post held me over while I waited for Julep to pull its head out of its butt regarding shipping on time.


Aww well thank you! I'm going to keep plugging away and hopefully be able to work for myself. Then I can get all the Memeboxes, for the good of the blog!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got Memebox Zero, and it's amazing! although prob wont use much of the stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got Memebox Zero, and it's amazing! although prob wont use much of the stuff.


One I wouldn't have minded tbh


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG almost 300 pageviews today (only 6 views to go)

*fainting*


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

Discussion on points and the prize box thingy


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

I got 15 points for miss you stuff. (3x5) but I rather have those 5 points on my accounts where i'm active xD not on accounts with dust on them...

Also I did placed the jackpot add on my memedeals page but only because they askedme.. don't put the rest of the spoilers there.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I got 15 points for miss you stuff. (3x5) but I rather have those 5 points on my accounts where i'm active xD not on accounts with dust on them...
> 
> Also I did placed the jackpot add on my memedeals page but only because they askedme.. don't put the rest of the spoilers there.


I am not sure I would promote it but mainly because I would never buy it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

didn't make it got 298 pageviews xD


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

2 what?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not sure I would promote it but mainly because I would never buy it.


I don't know what to think really


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't know what to think really


About what I said or the box?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

I gave my honest opinion and posted the pictures. I cannot promote something like that without telling people how I feel about it.

I did have high hopes for it, but this is nothing but an overcharged lucky box.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

A lucky box with a lower value and higher price


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A lucky box with a lower value and higher price


yep. exactly.

unless you get the first prize, even the 2nd &amp; 3rd kinda suck


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

I am wondering if it would have sold better without the spoiler, probably. It might struggle now.


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I gave my honest opinion and posted the pictures. I cannot promote something like that without telling people how I feel about it.
> 
> I did have high hopes for it, but this is nothing but an overcharged lucky box.


Are they discontinuing lucky boxes? 9 ships tomorrow and they didn't put another one up. Maybe that's why they have this to get rid of??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am wondering if it would have sold better without the spoiler, probably. It might struggle now.


Yeah I kinda thought they shot themselves in the foot with that craptastic spoiler!  But I'm glad they warned people!  :wassatt:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Are they discontinuing lucky boxes? 9 ships tomorrow and they didn't put another one up. Maybe that's why they have this to get rid of??


They will probably revert back or one is planned soon.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 19, 2014)

Thats too bad.. was expecting a wow when I saw this luckybox concept on the sister site months back.

however the earth sea spoiler isnt so bad. Porbably because I love the theme anyways.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 19, 2014)

I feel like it has been such a long time since I received a memebox!! I have at least five that are supposedly on their way to me, but none are showing as in the US yet! I want my pretties!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> doesnt cream fantastic or anything.

I know a lot are not jumpy about the halloween box (I am ) but I'm not jumpy at all about the jackpot box


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Thats too bad.. was expecting a wow when I saw this luckybox concept on the sister site months back.
> 
> however the earth sea spoiler isnt so bad. Porbably because I love the theme anyways.


I really love the spoiler I almost bought that on another webshop I love the secret nature brand, It really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 19, 2014)

Screw it; I was saving my review points for something cool, but I got the Earth &amp; Sea. Intrigued by the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I really love the spoiler I almost bought that on another webshop I love the secret nature brand, It really good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is? Yay!! Hopefully the rest of the box is as fantastic. And most importantly that item is included


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

They valued the earth&amp;sea spoiler item at $36.... on roserose, it's $11 on sale at the moment

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/one-day-limited/209--secret-natureone-day-limited-volcanic-ash-pore-pack-50ml.html


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

This is what I got from *Secret Nature*
 
Moringa Seed Toner
Moringa Seed Emulsion
Moringa Seed Cream
From Jeju Serum
From Jeju Cream
From Jeju peeling gel x2
 
My mom got:
Edition 360 Tansan Whip Cleanser
Edition 360 Filler Jelly
 
I love love love this brand! I do have really sensitive skin and this does wonders to it!
Also my mom loves her products and she wants more when she runs out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (my mom is new in Korean cosmetics addict!)
 
The spoiler is amazing from the earth and sea box!
I already had a feeling they would include this product in this box when I saw it as a new arrival on Jolse.
http://jolse.com/product/Secret-Nature-Volcanic-Ash-Pore-Pack-100g/2907/?cate_no=125&amp;display_group=1
$16.98 + free shipping &amp; gifts


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Screw it; I was saving my review points for something cool, but I got the Earth &amp; Sea. Intrigued by the spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah you go girl!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great choice!


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 19, 2014)

Jackpot box is incredibly disappointing. I wouldn't be happy with anything but 1st place, so I don't even want to know how crappy 10th place boxes are. I got 3-5 points on accounts I haven't bought anything on recently but to be honest, I may not even use them because no boxes this month are really catching my eye. I'd prefer points on my main VIP account (note to memespies)


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

So I just left and came back to 130 new posts in this thread LOL so it's taken me a bit to catch up.

1. I can tell you from my personal experience that they will not send the winning jackpot box to a blogger on purpose. Sometimes they e-mail me and ask me to review a box that I have already purchased, and they've done that multiple times. If they were connecting the dots between my orders and the fact that I'm a blogger, they wouldn't be doing that regularly. I can't guarantee a blogger won't get the winning box, but I really don't think it'll be on purpose.

2. That Earth and Sea spoiler is calling to me so bad. I have had a feeling since that box was released that it was going to be a good one. But I only buy boxes when I can save a few dollars with VIP discounts on top of my coupons/points, so the going price of $29 right now is what's stopping me. I'm way to frugal lol

3. The jackpot box spoilers had me ROLLING. The winning box isn't even good lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really glad I decided not to discuss it on my blog, because I had a feeling it would be a hot mess and I really don't want to steer my readers into buying something that isn't worth it. 

4. I think I'm going to continue buying boxes, but only when I feel like I will die without them, lol. The points always encourage me to buy, even when I don't have any extra money. My fiance's computer exploded today (pretty much) and we just spent all our savings on fixing the crappy car that we share, so there's no way we can afford anything right now until we save up to get him a computer. Ugh life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

@@biancardi - All the herbs in this AA Cream look very appealing. 

(In the shop and on sale)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - All the herbs in this AA Cream look very appealing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (In the shop and on sale)
> 
> ...


I have never heard of an AA cream.   lol

That does look good and I might have to get it before their sale is over if they do not come out with a good box.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm so happy about the Earth and Sea spoiler!  I don't care what the price actually is, I just want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's one of the things I was hoping for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Jackpot box has officially been removed off of my "should I buy it" list to "hell to the no, I'm not getting that" list.

I'd get a second Earth and Sea box first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> They valued the earth&amp;sea spoiler item at $36.... on roserose, it's $11 on sale at the moment
> 
> http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/one-day-limited/209--secret-natureone-day-limited-volcanic-ash-pore-pack-50ml.html


Yes, but the URL and description say 50ml, not 100g like the spoiler.  Either way, $22 (for 100g) is better than $36.  (unless I'm a dumb and 50ml = 100g)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, it's really scary and so unfortunate because the products really are good when they aren't contaminated! I'm not sure about the masks tbh. That's the problem at this point--not being sure. I have some Benton products that I am using now that I know are fine and work well for my skin, but the damage done to my skin by the toner and seemingly routine nature of the outbreaks (along with the company's kind of "huh? it wasn't me" attitude toward other possible outbreaks) has convinced me to not buy any more of their products. I haven't heard anything about the masks having an issue, but I personally am not introducing any new Benton bottles or masks into my routine.


This makes me very happy I didn't order all the products I had in my cart for two Memebox sales. But also sad because I was excited about their products and mold/fungus is my only allergy and something I can not gamble with.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 19, 2014)

is the benton snail steam cream from the zero box bad?


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

Found it- this blogger wrote about her benton experience. She has a picture of what it did to her face and pictures of the mold/fungus/whatever in the bottle. As you can see.. there are TINY particles of the mold that are visible. It's not something you can verify by sampling your bottle, you have to dump it out. Those few little specks are enough to do damage. Personally, I wouldn't use the brand. I understand that people LOVE and have great results.. but I'm just not risking my face.

Her blog:

http://beautybarre.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-benton-issue.html


----------



## raindrop (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm so happy about the Earth and Sea spoiler!  I don't care what the price actually is, I just want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's one of the things I was hoping for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The Jackpot box has officially been removed off of my "should I buy it" list to "hell to the no, I'm not getting that" list.
> 
> I'd get a second Earth and Sea box first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed!  I was going to be so disappointed if we didn't get a nice clay mask. They also just added a peel off volcanic ash mask to the memeshop - maybe that will be in there too?  I've had great luck with boxes, I've managed to avoid all the duds so far - knock on wood...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Found it- this blogger wrote about her benton experience.


Check out Sample Hime and Moi Sanom, too. This Benton discussion is one of the top posts on the Asian Beauty subreddit right now, so there are tons of links. What I find particularly convincing is when two people (two couples had this experience, no major skin issues, ended up both breaking out horribly after using this product--in that case, it's probably not hormones or an allergy: it's the product.
Whatever was in that toner was so bad that it has resulted in people with good skin paying a lot of money to see dermatologists and buy products to fix the damage. My skin is not good and it got worse, but for people with good skin to have such problems, yikes.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Jackpot box is tragic. Like...I can't even promote that.


They could have at least had the decency to make the 1st place box (of which it sounds like there might only be one of, based on the wording of a previous communication someone posted on here) a great box with items that weren't unwanted leftovers. Anyone who pays any attention will immediately realize they're just leftovers from previous boxes. But do they have to be so damn obvious about what they're doing?

And seriously, THIS is the box they want to promote like crazy and get people all hyped up over?

Looking at the "spoilers" of the first 3 boxes, and I can already tell that even the 4th place would be sorely disappointing at the price point of $40, even if it were just a regular "superbox."

This seems like it's going to end disastrously.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> is the benton snail steam cream from the zero box bad?


Mines fine.  I think they're talking about an older batch from Dec 13.  I haven't had any issues with the Steam cream or the snail bee essence I received from Memebox.

The ones they're talking about were purchased elsewhere.


----------



## yunii (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Found it- this blogger wrote about her benton experience. She has a picture of what it did to her face and pictures of the mold/fungus/whatever in the bottle. As you can see.. there are TINY particles of the mold that are visible. It's not something you can verify by sampling your bottle, you have to dump it out. Those few little specks are enough to do damage. Personally, I wouldn't use the brand. I understand that people LOVE and have great results.. but I'm just not risking my face.
> 
> Her blog:
> 
> http://beautybarre.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-benton-issue.html


I guess I am one of the lucky one that purchased a lot and everything is good.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They could have at least had the decency to make the 1st place box (of which it sounds like there might only be one of, based on the wording of a previous communication someone posted on here) a great box with items that weren't unwanted leftovers. Anyone who pays any attention will immediately realize they're just leftovers from previous boxes. But do they have to be so damn obvious about what they're doing?
> 
> And seriously, THIS is the box they want to promote like crazy and get people all hyped up over?
> 
> ...


Maybe if no one buys them, they'll learn their lesson about crappy products...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Whatever was in that toner was so bad that it has resulted in people with good skin paying a lot of money to see dermatologists and buy products to fix the damage. My skin is not good and it got worse, but for people with good skin to have such problems, yikes.


I admit I didn't read the full blog review of this issue, but I hope they are taking legal action against this company. A class action lawsuit or something. How horrendous.


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 19, 2014)

Although Benton's response to the first fungus alert was positive (with the recall and supplying people with new bottles), their lack of response this second time has been just terrible. I did buy a steam cream and an essence during the last Memeshop sale and I've been using them almost every day and they've done amazing things for my skin, but I really wish I could feel good buying a larger batch. I don't really want to support a company that plugs its ears when educated customers are making legitimate complaints.

Wow, sounds like Memebox...

(In other Memebox news, really want Earth &amp; Sea, still. And LOL at the jackpot boxes. Finally got those 6 points for my Naked Box 12 item, no points for my promo code after cancelling Lipstick box, no points for my reviews -- do you need to be an affiliate to get points for reviewing? _Still waiting for that collab box with the Nuganic Sunblock_.

In life news, I've got my final exam for a course tomorrow, and then I can finally get back to blogging, after a month of nothing... and a couple styes. Anyone have tricks on how to get rid of those, other than a warm compress?)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 19, 2014)

Well from now on I'm use these benton products on my neck (where my hair covers it) and on my legs before using it on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

It took me like 2 hours to get through the day of posts while watching a show on DVR that we paused a gazillion times while eating dinner. My life is so super exciting!

This Jackpot business is a HUGE disappointment and most likely not for me unless there are some significant changes in the near future. Haven't we seen all of those products in previous boxes? And I may be wrong (and that may not be all the products) but it's certainly not $1000 worth, that's for certain. Perhaps I'm being optimistic but I thought they would use this as an opportunity to redeem themselves, show their descriptions are legit and really put forth an effort to impress this time. I'm not seeing that so far, Memebox.


----------



## seachange (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Found it- this blogger wrote about her benton experience. She has a picture of what it did to her face and pictures of the mold/fungus/whatever in the bottle. As you can see.. there are TINY particles of the mold that are visible. It's not something you can verify by sampling your bottle, you have to dump it out. Those few little specks are enough to do damage. Personally, I wouldn't use the brand. I understand that people LOVE and have great results.. but I'm just not risking my face.
> 
> Her blog:
> 
> http://beautybarre.blogspot.com/2014/06/the-benton-issue.html


Prety scrary!!! I'm using the Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence at the moment, a few weeks already, no reaction at all, but I don't know, it's too risky to continue...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Maybe if no one buys them, they'll learn their lesson about crappy products...


It's really sad that they posted those photos thinking it would HELP promote the jackpot box, but as a lot of people said, even if I received 3rd place I wouldn't be "happy" with the box. I'd just brush it off as a mediocre box. But considering that pretty much everyone will fall under the categories of 4th through 10th place, I can't even imagine how upset people will be. And Memebox has had so many amazing boxes in the past, for them to promote this like crazy makes no sense to me. There's been plenty of boxes in the past that would have surely thrilled new customers, but I feel like they're really just going to lose a lot of regulars, and ruin their chances with so many potential new customers. 

ETA: Actually, it makes sense they're using this to get new customers. Only those unfamiliar with Memebox (and Korean skincare brands and prices) would think that any of those boxes are good deals, or worth anywhere near what Memebox claims their value is. I estimated the value of the 3rd place box with the items I recognized and guesstimated the rest, and at best it's $100 worth of items on sites like eBay. That wouldn't even be a great deal for a superbox in my opinion.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

What I don't understand is why they think we want a bunch of "random" products. That doesn't make sense to me. When we buy boxes we at least have an idea of what we'll be getting. I didn't start buying Memeboxes to receive a bunch of crap I wasn't interested in or wouldn't use.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What I don't understand is why they think we want a bunch of "random" products. That doesn't make sense to me. When we buy boxes we at least have an idea of what we'll be getting. I didn't start buying Memeboxes to receive a bunch of crap I wasn't interested in or wouldn't use.


The more I see how they're handling this whole thing, the more convinced I am that this is a (scam) ploy to get this whole jackpot box out into the blogosphere to garner the attention of new customers. I really don't think this is something they're doing to appease any of their current/former customers.


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't understand why the jackpot is so expensive to begin with. A memebox is $23 and most people will get a box probably smaller than that.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The more I see how they're handling this whole thing, the more convinced I am that this is a (scam) ploy to get this whole jackpot box out into the blogosphere to garner the attention of new customers. I really don't think this is something they're doing to appease any of their current/former customers.


oh yes, this is a ploy for established memeboxers to get newbies to sign up.  I mean, we all are on the newsletter, so why would anyone need to sign up for the newsletter? I found that confusing as I get a newsletter telling me to sign up for their newsletter - lol

it is so that new people are brought in.  Nothing more.

These jackpots aren't really for existing customers who have a stack of pink boxes stashed in our 2nd bedroom closet area (that's me!! lol)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I don't understand why the jackpot is so expensive to begin with. A memebox is $23 and most people will get a box probably smaller than that.


yes, this exactly.   At least have it less expensive or if they are charging 32.00, don't charge for shipping or do express shipping. Something that sweetens the pot here.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 19, 2014)

This jackpot box is a joke.  What is MemeBox thinking?!  Are they just trying to get rid of all the leftover Iope stuff from those boxes that never sold?  Bah.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh yes, this is a ploy for established memeboxers to get newbies to sign up.  I mean, we all are on the newsletter, so why would anyone need to sign up for the newsletter? I found that confusing as I get a newsletter telling me to sign up for their newsletter - lol
> 
> it is so that new people are brought in.  Nothing more.
> 
> These jackpots aren't really for existing customers who have a stack of pink boxes stashed in our 2nd bedroom closet area (that's me!! lol)


Imagine how all the new customers will feel when they start getting addicted to Memebox, start using this forum, or start buying Korean skincare from other places, and eventually realize what a scam their first box was. 

Honestly, no matter how amazing some of the boxes I've received are, even though I constantly claim I won't buy a box then end up buying it, if that was how I was introduced to a company I would refuse to deal with them ever again. As it stands, if this all goes as it appears that it will, even if I don't buy a box, this whole thing will really change how I view the company.

With all the recent issues with Memebox, whether it's the mediocre boxes that coincidentally came out when people were using their $15 off coupons, the lack of decent customer service, and the fact that the "spoilers" weren't included in boxers and Memebox refuses to admit/acknowledge the issues...It really just baffles me that instead of trying to fix their current problems and trying to help appease their current customers, MANY of which buy ENDLESS boxes on a regular basis, instead they decide to pull this over the top scam of a box.


----------



## avarier (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, this exactly.   At least have it less expensive or if they are charging 32.00, don't charge for shipping or do express shipping. Something that sweetens the pot here.


They could have presented it so much better. How about just make lucky boxes and some boxes come with golden tickets that are redeemable for a bonus box of stuff? AND MAKE IT THE COST OF A LUCKY BOX.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I don't understand why the jackpot is so expensive to begin with. A memebox is $23 and most people will get a box probably smaller than that.


That's one of the biggest issues with this "jackpot" box. The price point is INSANE. We get a much better value with a regular Memebox, and $60 value in Memeworld translates into more like $15-$20. If they want to get rid of their unwanted items, what they should have done is something similar to other subscription boxes. Just sell mystery boxes at a reasonable price (a tiny bit less than a Memebox, like $20) and fill it with a respectable amount of items. Considering their insane markups, they could fill them with an actual $20 worth of items and people would be happy. And we all know they pay nowhere near cost for their items as it is. 

I REALLY hope someone high up in Memebox is paying attention to this thread on here, because they really could end up ruining their image for good with this thing.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> They could have presented it so much better. How about just make lucky boxes and some boxes come with golden tickets that are redeemable for a bonus box of stuff? AND MAKE IT THE COST OF A LUCKY BOX.


I really love how other subscription boxes do mystery boxes and ACKNOWLEDGE that it's items from previous boxes. No one wants doubles (and even triples) of items when they think it's some grand box that they paid a LOT of money for. And if they really wanted to turn this into some jackpot, I completely agree. They could have easily found a way to sell off mystery boxes with their leftover products then included new products or randomly included coupons for free boxes, or a set number of points, and so on.

There's so many ways they could have done this to keep their current customers content, while also getting themselves lots of potential customers.

Besides, I don't think many people that actually are familiar with Memebox and how it all works, are going to feel comfortable posting about this on their blogs.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place

Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.

I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


Honestly, when I was thinking about the whole issue with people blogging about this whole jackpot thing, I wondered if there would be a lot of negative responses once the box was released. I can't believe they're already flipping out on bloggers about this thing. That's absolutely insane. ESPECIALLY since you OBVIOUSLY aren't happy with this whole situation and stated as such in your blog. 

I REALLY hope that considering all of the negative responses and the general reaction to the box, that they somehow tune this up before the release on Friday.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


I will totally stick up for you there, you have no problem speaking your mind. Memebox or otherwise. That I've gathered from reading your blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


Bummer!  I commented about how my review never showed up on their site, as well.  I'm sorry the comments took such a negative turn, I can't believe people were blasting you.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

I honestly had hoped that memebox would have a great promo and once I saw those pictures, I knew I had to post them there and let folks know that it was meh, and I didn't recommend it.

I just couldn't believe the backlash.  Now I know why more seasoned bloggers didn't want to post it in the first place.  Live and learn.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

It's strange, there's really no one complaining about Memebox's Facebook page (it's just DROWNING in people "liking" and "sharing" and people new to Memebox going on and on about how exciting it is and how they hope they get lucky. It's really not fair for them to go and trash the bloggers for posting about the whole thing, especially if you were being honest about how you feel about it. 

I wonder if Memebox has someone deleting comments from their Facebook page.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's strange, there's really no one complaining about Memebox's Facebook page (it's just DROWNING in people "liking" and "sharing" and people new to Memebox going on and on about how exciting it is and how they hope they get lucky. It's really not fair for them to go and trash the bloggers for posting about the whole thing, especially if you were being honest about how you feel about it.
> 
> I wonder if Memebox has someone deleting comments from their Facebook page.


I saw that too.  that is why I thought it would be okay to post about the box.  I mean, I blog all of their other new releases and no one states anything.

this jackpot box must have struck a deep nerve with all of the issues and everything that people have been experiencing with memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I saw that too.  that is why I thought it would be okay to post about the box.  I mean, I blog all of their other new releases and no one states anything.
> 
> this jackpot box must have struck a deep nerve with all of the issues and everything that people have been experiencing with memebox.


I've ONLY seen a negative reaction from people that use Memebox, and between the reaction on here and responses I've seen when I googled the topic (hoping to find out more about it), it makes no sense that there's ONLY neutral and positive response on Facebook. I REALLY think Memebox has to be deleting at least some comments, even though I think most people that are upset wouldn't post about it until the box is put up for sale or when they are released/unboxed. 

But really, their timing could not be any worse. With everything that has been happening lately I really thought when I first saw the mention of the box that they were going to actually try to do something to appease their customers. It would be one thing if they had a great, established reputation right now, but how they think this is a good idea is just beyond me. I feel like they're only focused on potential new customers, not keeping their current ones.


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 19, 2014)

seachange said:


> Prety scrary!!! I'm using the Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence at the moment, a few weeks already, no reaction at all, but I don't know, it's too risky to continue...


There's like a 99% chance that you're completely fine. The people who used the contaminated essence and had reactions had them within a few days of using their new bottle, some within 24 hours. If you're worried, maybe get a white product spatula to squeeze the essence onto so every morning you can inspect it in case it grew any mould the night before.

Biancardi, so sorry about the backlash at your post. Do you think they were Memespies? How do you think they found your blog so quickly? It's pretty scary to think that there are Memebox stans out there ready to yell at people just trying to warn others about poor value boxes.

EDIT: So I just got the fastest e-mail reply about cancelling a box (4 hours after sending), and they COMPLETELY ignored my question about how to get points for reviews. :|


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

I was reading through comments on Facebook (I still had the page open) and when I clicked on "view more comments" one of the comments (it said the total number of comments) appears to be gone. If Memebox is deleting the backlash comments, then I have a feeling those people may be looking for an outlet elsewhere online, which in this case would end up being the bloggers that are blogging about the whole thing.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> There's like a 99% chance that you're completely fine. The people who used the contaminated essence and had reactions had them within a few days of using their new bottle, some within 24 hours. If you're worried, maybe get a white product spatula to squeeze the essence onto so every morning you can inspect it in case it grew any mould the night before.
> 
> Biancardi, so sorry about the backlash at your post. Do you think they were Memespies? How do you think they found your blog so quickly? It's pretty scary to think that there are Memebox stans out there ready to yell at people just trying to warn others about poor value boxes.


oh a few of them were upset at me for trying to promote the box at one point!! lol

That is what I was getting blasted for.    I initially wrote about the jackpot box yesterday and told people if they haven't, to sign up for the newsletters.  I got some comments this morning about that were complaining about it, but that was fine.  They were complaining about memebox, not me - lol

I even posted about how memebox wouldn't post my reviews if they were negative on the memebox site, and my own woes with CS.  So, it isn't like I am a little fangirl or something.

Today, after I saw the pictures of the boxes, I posted those and wrote that I couldn't recommend it.  Newer comments from users I had never seen before started to ignore that I stated I couldn't recommend it and focused on the fact that I  posted about the jackpot box in the first place.

I think I was hit by some trollies....

but I took it down.  Most of the comments up until about an hour ago, were fine - I don't mind venting against memebox, but don't take it out on me!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh a few of them were upset at me for trying to promote the box at one point!! lol
> 
> That is what I was getting blasted for.    I initially wrote about the jackpot box yesterday and told people if they haven't, to sign up for the newsletters.  I got some comments this morning about that were complaining about it, but that was fine.  They were complaining about memebox, not me - lol
> 
> ...


It feels like what really did them in (and confirmed so many suspicions) was them posting the photos about 1st to 3rd place.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It feels like what really did them in (and confirmed so many suspicions) was them posting the photos about 1st to 3rd place.


yeah.  Well, I had the authority to either moderate the comments, not allow comments, or just remove the damn blog post.  I removed the blog post as I don't need to be a baby sitter (and who wants to be moderated?  no one)  and I blog about other things that my readers like to respond to.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah.  Well, I had the authority to either moderate the comments, not allow comments, or just remove the damn blog post.  I removed the blog post as I don't need to be a baby sitter (and who wants to be moderated?  no one)  and I blog about other things that my readers like to respond to.


I can't blame you, I would not have to deal with editing or removing posts. And chances are they would have just brought the negative attention to other areas of your blog if they realized you were just removing their comments. That's awful that they did that though, I wonder if your blog was just in the top results when they searched for the jackpot box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I can't blame you, I would not have to deal with editing or removing posts. And chances are they would have just brought the negative attention to other areas of your blog if they realized you were just removing their comments. That's awful that they did that though, I wonder if your blog was just in the top results when they searched for the jackpot box.


probably I was the only sucker that blogged about it!! lol


----------



## seachange (Aug 19, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> There's like a 99% chance that you're completely fine. The people who used the contaminated essence and had reactions had them within a few days of using their new bottle, some within 24 hours. If you're worried, maybe get a white product spatula to squeeze the essence onto so every morning you can inspect it in case it grew any mould the night before.


That's an excellent idea, thanks, will do that...


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 19, 2014)

Today I learned that you can't use the $7 off shipping if you don't buy more than one box. Guess I won't be buying free from oil &amp; troubles 4.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


Wow that' awful. Seriously I read your post and all you were doing was informing people that they were going to be available for purchase. Nothing more than that! People need to take their ranting elsewhere!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> probably I was the only sucker that blogged about it!! lol


I have a feeling they'll all be swarming another blog sooner than later.

The more they post about this jackpot thing the worse it seems. I hope they stop trying to hype it up more and more, this is going to get really ugly if they do.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> probably I was the only sucker that blogged about it!! lol


You were doing what a good blogger does. You always post on your blog when a new box is released, that's part of what you do on your blog. You were doing your job! If people get angry about it, that's their problem! I didn't post about it because I always feel weird about making posts about new boxes or upcoming boxes from companies. Early on when I started blogging, I was attacked similarly and accused of pushing product on people and that my reviews were probably not genuine because I was "suggesting" they buy stuff with my referral link etc. I even had someone come at me in a personal e-mail saying they won't read my blog anymore because I'm always "pushing memeboxes" on them. When in reality, I'm just reviewing the boxes that I've gotten. Never do I even post a memebox sale on my blog!

Now I stick to JUST reviewing. No box releases, no spoilers etc etc. Very occasionally if there is a ridiculously good deal on a box or a crazy good spoiler I'll post about it on my facebook, but I won't make a blog post about it. I know my way of blogging might not work for everyone, but I found the best way for me to stay out of angry mobs of commenters is to focus on the products and give my honest opinions and hope people trust my thoughts and feelings and come back to read again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 19, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Ahh it's the same for me except i got 5 points for GetYr5thBox lol


Then I should be getting about 60 points to GetYr60thbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## squoosh (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT. I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it. Why? Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!! I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest. I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.


I don't understand why you were attacked! You clearly stated you actually did NOT recommend the box. Everything you wrote was totally honest and above board. Including your comments which were also totally fair. You stated what you felt were valid criticisms and stated you didn't blame them for the Benton product inclusions. Which is absolutely valid. It's so wrong that that happened. All of your reviews have been fair.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2014)

squoosh said:


> I don't understand why you were attacked! You clearly stated you actually did NOT recommend the box. Everything you wrote was totally honest and above board. Including your comments which were also totally fair. You stated what you felt were valid criticisms and stated you didn't blame them for the Benton product inclusions. Which is absolutely valid. It's so wrong that that happened. All of your reviews have been fair.


thank you.  I just think near the end, before I removed the blog post, that some folks might have been frustrated and I got the sticky gooey end of it.

It is okay - I was just shocked that the jackpot box blog got so many comments!! lol

I think the only other blogs posts I made that got traffic was my infamous rant on the herbal box and then my complaint about the pom box.. :lol:


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you.  I just think near the end, before I removed the blog post, that some folks might have been frustrated and I got the sticky gooey end of it.
> 
> It is okay - I was just shocked that the jackpot box blog got so many comments!! lol
> 
> I think the only other blogs posts I made that got traffic was my infamous rant on the herbal box and then my complaint about the pom box.. :lol:


Sorry you were blasted like that.

There was no need for you to be the punching bag.

Also it's very interesting and "telling" that the posts that get the most traffic are the ones where there is a forum to complain.  That's why when it came to increasing newspaper circulation, journalists used to always say "bad news is good news".


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 19, 2014)

lskdjfliasdfiowe, I finally get my OMG box and the product I was most excited for 



Spoiler



the milky piggy clay mask


has exploded! UUUGHHHHHHHHH 

Off to email. I want a replacement memespies, not POINTS. This is what made up for the lackluster rest of the boxxxx


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you.  I just think near the end, before I removed the blog post, that some folks might have been frustrated and I got the sticky gooey end of it.
> 
> It is okay - I was just shocked that the jackpot box blog got so many comments!! lol
> 
> I think the only other blogs posts I made that got traffic was my infamous rant on the herbal box and then my complaint about the pom box.. :lol:


I didn't see the comments, other than the first few, so I have nothing to say about that but I think people that buy boxes on a consistent basis are just frustrated in general and that is probably the biggest problem that Meme is facing right now.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> lskdjfliasdfiowe, I finally get my OMG box and the product I was most excited for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously my biggest fear is a product missing/damaged because they are such pains in the butts about customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a product missing from my mini #2 box and I didn't even bother to e-mail them because of all the stress of waiting for a response sometimes!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 19, 2014)

And speaking of the OMG box. I am STILL waiting on OMG, Cute Wishlist and Hair &amp; Body 3. 

I know it was standard shipping, but I have never in the history of my Memebox obsession, had to wait this long for SO many boxes to arrive. What the heck is going on??


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously my biggest fear is a product missing/damaged because they are such pains in the butts about customer service.  I had a product missing from my mini #2 box and I didn't even bother to e-mail them because of all the stress of waiting for a response sometimes!


I know right!! Well, it seems now that they are actually using Zendesk as I not only got the usual automated response to the email, but also a second email saying my request was received. *prayer circle for my item* I mean it doesn't _look_ like much of the product has been lost but IDK, not sure if I really want to risk it. 

Sad product pics under cut



Spoiler


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 20, 2014)

@@Bunbunny To get points for reviews, you send in a link to your review to affiliate (at) memebox (dot) com. Usually takes about a day, I've found, but they email you back saying thank you and you get 3 points on your account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I know right!! Well, it seems now that they are actually using Zendesk as I not only got the usual automated response to the email, but also a second email saying my request was received. *prayer circle for my item* I mean it doesn't _look_ like much of the product has been lost but IDK, not sure if I really want to risk it.
> 
> Sad product pics under cut
> 
> ...


oh no that is so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they will replace it and not just give you points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 20, 2014)

Collaboration Box 3 is up!
 

http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-3-memebox-x-coffee-break-with-dani


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Collaboration Box 3 is up!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-3-memebox-x-coffee-break-with-dani


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I know right!! Well, it seems now that they are actually using Zendesk as I not only got the usual automated response to the email, but also a second email saying my request was received. *prayer circle for my item* I mean it doesn't _look_ like much of the product has been lost but IDK, not sure if I really want to risk it.
> 
> Sad product pics under cut
> 
> ...


The good news is, I don't think much product leaked. This stuff EXPANDS like mad once the air hits it. It kept growing and growing on my face when I used it.

It was quite comical actually.

In any case, hopefully they will resolve this quickly and easily.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Collaboration Box 3 is up!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-3-memebox-x-coffee-break-with-dani


Looks like it was posted early, that page is down now. I wonder if it'll be in the VIP section with a discount when it's put back on the website (hopefully with at least one other new release)!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like it was posted early, that page is down now. I wonder if it'll be in the VIP section with a discount when it's put back on the website (hopefully with at least one other new release)!


you can see the picture of what's in it though, right?  I hope they fix the text so it doesnt say "collaboraton"...  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 20, 2014)

How do we know there is a 4th-10th place for the jackpot box? The email just mentions a 1st 2nd 3rd, or did I miss something...

I mean, the 3rd place isn't bad for $40- if I was a newbie I'd be interested. BUT if there are any lower prizes than it's ridiculous!


----------



## squoosh (Aug 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> you can see the picture of what's in it though, right? I hope they fix the text so it doesnt say "collaboraton"... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think Collaboraton is the robot that puts all the collaboration boxes together*edited for missing preposition


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> tiedyedlifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Collaboration Box 3 is up!
> ...


hmm...hasn't a lot of this stuff already been in past Memeboxes?   I have that sunblock, the miguhara bb cream, the gloves, the nail therapy sheets, the ginseng sheet mask, and if that's the hanskin bb ampoule thingy, then I've got that too...

Definitely not down with this box. HOWEVER

If you have oily skin, that Miguhara BB cream is truly the be all, end all of BB's. My sister has the oiliest skin in the world and she said it's the best things she's ever used on her skin. Just a heads up!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

*daydreams about doing my own collab box even though I'm not a youtuber and I'm just a tiny blog*


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you have oily skin, that Miguhara BB cream is truly the be all, end all of BB's. My sister has the oiliest skin in the world and she said it's the best things she's ever used on her skin. Just a heads up!


I will have to look this stuff up, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

A few remarks from me on all things Meme that happened when I was asleep LOL

1. The Jackpot Box - I'm as disappointed as most of you are with the spoilers. Even the first three prizes look mediocre - a collection of some random products from previous boxes. And obviously most buyers won't be getting even those but something even much less appealing. AND for that price!

2. The random points - I got only 3 on one of my accounts, even though I have a second account where I should get 5. I'm totally losing my trust in Memebox and their practices, all their doings seem more and more senseless and suspicious.

3. The new collaboration box - not interested in the slightest, had most products from previous boxes. I hoped they'd release sth else today as well so I could finally buy sth, but with the points thing I'm not sure I even want to anymore.

4. I got a 'reply' about a Detox Box - a SB full of one use products with no body products they advertised in the description:

Hi Pualina,

 
Thanks for reaching out to us!
 
We are sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the Detox Box, but hopefully your next purchase will be more pleasant.
 
We offer individual products in our memeshop so you can choose products of your liking.
 
Please let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Cheers,
Memebox Global Team
 
In other words: no explanation, if you don't like the box, go buy some products in our shop!



All in all, I don't mean to complain and rant all the time, but I'm just more and more angry with Memebox these days - they don't care about customers, their CS is disasterous and they release worse boxes every day! I think it may end with a major crash...


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> you can see the picture of what's in it though, right?  I hope they fix the text so it doesnt say "collaboraton"...  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, and I saw it with the link you shared right after you first posted it. I think someone jumped the gun when preparing the page!

This box doesn't really speak to me, but it is nice to know what is in the box before you buy!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> 2. The random points - I got only 3 on one of my accounts, even though I have a second account where I should get 5. I'm totally losing my trust in Memebox and their practices, all their doings seem more and more senseless and suspicious.


Did you buy any bundles on the account where you should have 5 points? I noticed that those only count as 1 box, even if they contain 2 or 3 boxes (this also seems to be the case with becoming a VIP).


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

@@biancardi it is possibly to do with people who have too much time on their hands and too little to do. I would ignore and delete.

I have had it before on something other than my blog and I just hit delete but my media is still up and not had same comments again


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Did you buy any bundles on the account where you should have 5 points? I noticed that those only count as 1 box, even if they contain 2 or 3 boxes (this also seems to be the case with becoming a VIP).


Ok, I see, this may be the thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Was gonna buy dani box but have most of it already so will pass


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

That Ginseng mask broke me out so horribly and it took weeks and weeks to get over it!

Not that that means it's bad, just that my face majorly hated it.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Ironically I quite liked it. But I don't really get breakouts just usually one spot that is very very angry


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

It looks like there won't be any other boxes released tonight :/ I'm worried that on Friday, they will only release the Jackpot box since they've hyped it up so much. If that's the case, I hope there are some spectacular new boxes released next week--these points are burning a hole in my Memebox pocket!


----------



## cheriii (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> 2. The random points - I got only 3 on one of my accounts, even though I have a second account where I should get 5. I'm totally losing my trust in Memebox and their practices, all their doings seem more and more senseless and suspicious.


I got 3 points in my account too. In the description it says "GetYour3rdBox", and I really ordered only 2 boxes on that account... Anyway perhaps they should have made it clearer on the email &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like there won't be any other boxes released tonight :/ I'm worried that on Friday, they will only release the Jackpot box since they've hyped it up so much. If that's the case, I hope there are some spectacular new boxes released next week--these points are burning a hole in my Memebox pocket!


Yeah, not much to buy. I'm not getting the new collab box because I had most of the products before. And I'm probably not buying the Jackpot box, although you're right, they probably won't release anything else on Friday too. There better be some nice boxes next week then...


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

cheriii said:


> I got 3 points in my account too. In the description it says "GetYour3rdBox", and I really ordered only 2 boxes on that account... Anyway perhaps they should have made it clearer on the email &lt;_&lt;


If you had only ordered 2 boxes, that's correct, since the points are to encourage you to get a third box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 20, 2014)

im not too wowed with the collaboration box, think I'm still on a downer after someone upsetting me yesterday, woken up to loads of comments on instagram, not reading there on the original hey look at the jackpot box sent the other day, nearly remove it , i didn't post anything else on any where about the jackpot box, after reading biancardi posts above I'm not tempt to open my phone up and read the comments.

surely it would of been better to charge $23 for the box and just pack then mystery boxes off and then once shipped show the photos and get the winning precipitants of the boxes to post there pics online, I've had better global and super boxes than those.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you.  I just think near the end, before I removed the blog post, that some folks might have been frustrated and I got the sticky gooey end of it.
> 
> It is okay - I was just shocked that the jackpot box blog got so many comments!! lol
> 
> I think the only other blogs posts I made that got traffic was my infamous rant on the herbal box and then my complaint about the pom box.. :lol:


Sorry you were trolled for just posting what is essentially a news item - release of a new box! Some people! SMH. It is the opposite with me - if I happen to rant about a product I don't like, or a box that I found meh, or even the customer service (I have had serious issues with unsent boxes), even a personal dislike of lip gloss, I get a tonne of comments telling me the product is brilliant and I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 20, 2014)

I was looking at the new collab box contents descriptions on the Memebox site and notice thru show 8 products but only descriptions for 7. Do they have anybody who works there checking these things for quality control?? They seem so discombobulated. I'm wondering if they just use unpaid interns who just don't care.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

I was hoping to check my email and see new box releases. 

Nothing much out of this collaboration box interests me. But I'm a bit amused by the fact that these exfoliation gloves (which look like the standard no name brand drugstore ones that you can buy for $1) are said to have a value of $22. Plus the Kocostar nail things basically just look like an overpriced version of the Korean finger masks that are available from a wide variety of well known Korean brands for $2 online, and surely much less in Korea.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

Yaaaaayyyy!!

Finally received my Cute box and K-wrap after weeks of waiting &lt;3

They look even more amazing than in pictures


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

I have some points burning a hole in my pocket but nowt to buy

The gloves were in h and b 1


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

*I would really like to know if the Collaboration #3 box includes the photographed bottle of $45 Sun block or not. *The photo is of the NuGanic Customized Sunblock Fresh ( full sized 40ml) SPF 50PA++++.

I first saw it in Luckybox #2 but it would have had to have shown up in one of the very first Memeboxes to go ito a Luckybox, as Luckyboxes contain favorites from other boxes.
I can actually use a sunblock way into October and November where I live, and lowering the value of the box by $45 is a sneaky trick..It is photographed as being in the box along with all the other products,but then under the product descriptions, it's omitted. Both can't be right. 

The blogger who curated this box was said to be one of the first bloggers for Memebox US, so I would think it's included... but then again, it's " the new version of Memebox- smaller and worse" that we are talking about.

I had points, I had a code, I was bored, I bought it  Now I'm really wondering if the Super Sunblock will be in the box or not. Oh, well. These are all products I missed out on so it's worth $20 regardless. But.. that's a very expensive bottle of sunblock for some reason...? Memepriced?, maybe??


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 20, 2014)

Yea!!! I finally got a response to one of my e-mails about an issue with pore 2---yes, it has been that long! I got 7 points for my leaked product and I am satisfied with that compensation! Maybe they are starting to get better CS? The letter was even in standard English!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

that's it for today?  that collab box?  smh. 

I bet friday is just the jackpot box and nothing else...sigh.

ANNNDDD, like Miss Jexie, no movement on my OMG and Traveller's box.  Superfood &amp; Hair/Body 3 - it is too soon to tell, but the first two - they should have been to my home by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that's it for today?  that collab box?  smh.
> 
> I bet friday is just the jackpot box and nothing else...sigh.
> 
> ANNNDDD, like Miss Jexie, no movement on my OMG and Traveller's box.  Superfood &amp; Hair/Body 3 - it is too soon to tell, but the first two - they should have been to my home by now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, they sure seem to be putting a lot of faith in this jackpot box. I'm shocked there isn't any other release today, and I think you're right about Friday.

Fine by me, my credit card could use a break! They just better release a decent box or two before our points expire, because I don't think any of us will be using them on that jackpot box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie the sunblock was first included in Memebox Global #3.

And if it's about whether it's included in the new collab - maybe this blogger gives some info about the box on her blog, instagram or other media?


----------



## catyz (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay, just got the collab 3 box. Got it mainly for the eye cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I had points, I had a code, I was bored, I bought it  Now I'm really wondering if the Super Sunblock will be in the box or not. Oh, well. These are all products I missed out on so it's worth $20 regardless. But.. that's a very expensive bottle of sunblock for some reason...? Memepriced?, maybe??


So i can't find the product on their website but their stuff can be expensive

http://nuganickorea.com/main/main.php


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't purchased a box in a bit, and now they seem pricy lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@GirlyGirlie the sunblock was first included in Memebox Global #3.
> 
> And if it's about whether it's included in the new collab - maybe this blogger gives some info about the box on her blog, instagram or other media?


Thank you for your kind help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I certainly don't have that long history with Memebox US... I am almost certain the blogger means for this to be included because of the " vintage", in Memebox history.. Most of the products are from early boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't follow her on You Tube, but I will look her up .. I wanted the other 2 guest curated boxes and mis-judged how popular they would be, so I missed out.

Of course, Memebox just gave me more points. Dang.. maybe just the " Brow" box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I haven't purchased a box in a bit, and now they seem pricy lol


I know right???


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Dani rocks but not too sure how far her videos are atm as she has just come back from a break


----------



## wonderings (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *I would really like to know if the Collaboration #3 box includes the photographed bottle of $45 Sun block or not. *The photo is of the NuGanic Customized Sunblock Fresh ( full sized 40ml) SPF 50PA++++.
> 
> I first saw it in Luckybox #2 but it would have had to have shown up in one of the very first Memeboxes to go ito a Luckybox, as Luckyboxes contain favorites from other boxes.
> 
> I had points, I had a code, I was bored, I bought it  Now I'm really wondering if the Super Sunblock will be in the box or not. Oh, well. These are all products I missed out on so it's worth $20 regardless. But.. that's a very expensive bottle of sunblock for some reason...? Memepriced?, maybe??


I feel confident it will be included.  It was listed in the original spoilers back on this page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-630 and it's in multiple pictures as well:  http://us.memebox.com/superbox/collaborations-superbox

I purchased this one too!  I'm happy to try a makeup-free collab box by a known blogger with honest opinions like Dani.  I'm most excited to try the BP cream!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> So i can't find the product on their website but their stuff can be expensive
> 
> http://nuganickorea.com/main/main.php


I know. It seems to be self- adjusting in some way. I really hope it's in the box since it's in the photo. I'm losing some faith in Memebox over a wrong address they have on file for me ( another account) which they absolutely refuse to acknowledge my request to change.. The box on that account is very close to its shipping date. Frustrating.

Oh, and I recently got a box card that had the products numbered 1,2,3,5,6,7.  LOLOL. I guess just laugh about it all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

wonderings said:


> I feel confident it will be included.  It was listed in the original spoilers back on this page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-630 and it's in multiple pictures as well:  http://us.memebox.com/superbox/collaborations-superbox
> 
> I purchased this one too!  I'm happy to try a makeup-free collab box by a known blogger with honest opinions like Dani.  I'm most excited to try the BP cream!


THANK YOU so very much..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We can use our outdoor kitchen and our pool in December and January some years.. I am really into sunblock now that I'm older. I was a suntan bed addict for most of the 80's. Not now..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I know right???


Yea, its crazy, 22$ (with coupons etc) does not seem like much, but when you step back for a couple of weeks, it add's up lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thank you for your kind help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I certainly don't have that long history with Memebox US... I am almost certain the blogger means for this to be included because of the " vintage", in Memebox history.. Most of the products are from early boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't follow her on You Tube, but I will look her up .. I wanted the other 2 guest curated boxes and mis-judged how popular they would be, so I missed out.
> 
> Of course, Memebox just gave me more points. Dang.. maybe just the " Brow" box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memebox Global #3 was my first box so I remember it really well - I was so excited and happy about it! It's still one of my favourites   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And why not get that brow box?  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## had706 (Aug 20, 2014)

I went ahead and got the collab box mostly as I really love that BP Cream. I've been hanging on to my last sample for a special occasion so now I can use it! I used my second account which had 11 points and I used a $5 code so only paid $13.99 and I don't think I could get been just a full size BP cream shipped for that cheap!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> RANT.  I had to delete my effing blog about the jackpot and also the follow up where I didn't recommend it.  Why?  Because people decided to take my blog, folks who never posted there before, and make it into one huge rant against Memebox and insult me for posting the damn thing in the first place
> 
> Good grief!!    I don't mind people who have some comments that are about the box and all, but I got really sick when folks started to state I WAS NOT honest in my reviews.
> 
> I am honest.  I have ranted against memebox in my reviews.





MissJexie said:


> You were doing what a good blogger does. You always post on your blog when a new box is released, that's part of what you do on your blog. You were doing your job! If people get angry about it, that's their problem! I didn't post about it because I always feel weird about making posts about new boxes or upcoming boxes from companies. Early on when I started blogging, I was attacked similarly and accused of pushing product on people and that my reviews were probably not genuine because I was "suggesting" they buy stuff with my referral link etc. I even had someone come at me in a personal e-mail saying they won't read my blog anymore because I'm always "pushing memeboxes" on them. When in reality, I'm just reviewing the boxes that I've gotten. Never do I even post a memebox sale on my blog!
> 
> Now I stick to JUST reviewing. No box releases, no spoilers etc etc. Very occasionally if there is a ridiculously good deal on a box or a crazy good spoiler I'll post about it on my facebook, but I won't make a blog post about it. I know my way of blogging might not work for everyone, but I found the best way for me to stay out of angry mobs of commenters is to focus on the products and give my honest opinions and hope people trust my thoughts and feelings and come back to read again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





BeautyJunction said:


> Sorry you were trolled for just posting what is essentially a news item - release of a new box! Some people! SMH. It is the opposite with me - if I happen to rant about a product I don't like, or a box that I found meh, or even the customer service (I have had serious issues with unsent boxes), even a personal dislike of lip gloss, I get a tonne of comments telling me the product is brilliant and I don't know how to use it.


Ugh, sorry you guys have had bad luck with commenters. Seriously, accusing you of pushing a product?

A) Do they not watch youtube videos or see all the big bloggers with their press release samples that are usually positively reviewed?

B) Um,, yea, if I really like something, I encourage people to try it, that's the point of a blog.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

To get or not to get? I really love Dani and wanna get it just ebecause it's "her" box xD I already have the sunblock and I broke out from the Ginseng mask. However I rly LOVED the BP cream and they are long gone.. What do you guys say. Not really sure it's worth 22+7$ shipping for the BP cream..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

I wish it was better but since I have six of eight items I won't bother


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> To get or not to get? I really love Dani and wanna get it just ebecause it's "her" box xD I already have the sunblock and I broke out from the Ginseng mask. However I rly LOVED the BP cream and they are long gone.. What do you guys say. Not really sure it's worth 22+7$ shipping for the BP cream..


Dont just get it because of the box, all those products are repeats, if you dont already have them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> To get or not to get? I really love Dani and wanna get it just ebecause it's "her" box xD I already have the sunblock and I broke out from the Ginseng mask. However I rly LOVED the BP cream and they are long gone.. What do you guys say. Not really sure it's worth 22+7$ shipping for the BP cream..


check out fanserviced's blog on how to order from Korean stores that won't ship to your country.  She found a buying service and it works in the korean memeshop - I don't know if the BP cream is there or not, but it should be easy to find if it is:

http://www.fanserviced-b.com/order-korean-shopping-site-yes/

it might be well worth your while to read this and see if it cheaper for you to purchase from a Korean site that carries the BP cream.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> check out fanserviced's blog on how to order from Korean stores that won't ship to your country.  She found a buying service and it works in the korean memeshop - I don't know if the BP cream is there or not, but it should be easy to find if it is:
> 
> http://www.fanserviced-b.com/order-korean-shopping-site-yes/
> 
> it might be well worth your while to read this and see if it cheaper for you to purchase from a Korean site that carries the BP cream.


Looks interesting!!! ty


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok seriously, the memebox in Korea has amazing box's!!!!

Like, look at that!!!

I'm actually missing our North American/ Euro Brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> check out fanserviced's blog on how to order from Korean stores that won't ship to your country.  She found a buying service and it works in the korean memeshop - I don't know if the BP cream is there or not, but it should be easy to find if it is:
> 
> http://www.fanserviced-b.com/order-korean-shopping-site-yes/
> 
> it might be well worth your while to read this and see if it cheaper for you to purchase from a Korean site that carries the BP cream.


Oh, nice! Thank you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

I find it terribly amusing that the Korean Memebox site has a bunch of the Iope items listed in the $10 and under range. Looks like they're trying to sell their leftovers through sales. If only our Memebox was trying to get rid of their junk the same way.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 20, 2014)

Still no VIP points? Anyway, passing on the Dani memebox because I have a lot of those items already.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

My mail lady even left the bin lol She knocked and ran


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady even left the bin lol She knocked and ran


Lol. My mailman greeted me with 'just four parcels today' yesterday.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I'm grabbing the Dani box! I love the BP cream; hopefully it will actually be full-sized like the description says. And I came too late to the game for the other things to be doubles, so they're new to me and are mostly products I've heard great things about. I get the impression that this is a box full of things Dani has actually tried and liked, so that would explain why there's nothing new here. Points and codes bring the total to $18.48 shipped, which is way less than the cost of a full-sized BP cream, which I can't find anywhere for less than $37.


----------



## wonderings (Aug 20, 2014)

Memebox collaboration unboxing video &amp; product overview from Coffee Break wth Dani:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dojDx6U6V8c


----------



## yunii (Aug 20, 2014)

I purchased the Dani box with points. Mainly in hopes that the sunscream will be in it. If it isn't.. I think I will be sad.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady even left the bin lol She knocked and ran


OMG, what did you get, please share?!  :lol:

My postman left me K-Wrap and H&amp;B3 today, I'm really happy with both.

Two weeks ago when I was getting a Memebox everyday he asked if my husband was abroad and kept sending me packages LOL


----------



## flushblush (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm at work and can't watch the video - can someone please tell me if everything she unboxes is actually full-sized? Thank you kindly. :flowers:


----------



## wonderings (Aug 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm at work and can't watch the video - can someone please tell me if everything she unboxes is actually full-sized? Thank you kindly. :flowers:


It looks just like the pictures on the Memebox site.  Full size BP cream, full size sunscreen, full size eyecream, full size mist, ONE mask packet, ONE nail packet, gloves, sample sized BB ampoule.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 20, 2014)

wonderings said:


> It looks just like the pictures on the Memebox site.  Full size BP cream, full size sunscreen, full size eyecream, full size mist, ONE mask packet, ONE nail packet, gloves, sample sized BB ampoule.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much! I'm just super paranoid, I guess. Especially since the description mentions a BOX of the nail therapy, and a full-sized ampoule.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady even left the bin lol She knocked and ran


so jealous - my boxes are still stuck in some hellhole.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so jealous - my boxes are still stuck in some hellhole.


Same with mine!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> OMG, what did you get, please share?!  :lol:
> 
> My postman left me K-Wrap and H&amp;B3 today, I'm really happy with both.
> 
> Two weeks ago when I was getting a Memebox everyday he asked if my husband was abroad and kept sending me packages LOL


Omg Box

Cute Pie Marzia Box

x2 LB #8

X2 Girls Night Out

Waterproof Makeup

x5 dewytree Black snake masks

1 Dahin little witch brightening cream

x2 k-style cosmetics

No brightening, travellers, h&amp;b #3 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The OMG box, carbonated tea mask or w.e was all over the place and NASTY!!!!! was busted to sh*t, I don't even have the energy to get memebox to replace it, because its going to take weeks upon weeks to resolve it.


----------



## yunii (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady even left the bin lol She knocked and ran


Is that your cat? s/he looks adorable looking at the pink memeboxes packages.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> Is that your cat? s/he looks adorable looking at the pink memeboxes packages.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea lol, three of them checking out what I got.


----------



## neosan (Aug 20, 2014)

It appears that my Waterproof Makeup box is stuck as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I understand that this happens with mail services at times, but clearly, since it is happening to a number of us (meaning there are probably plenty more going through the same), it's something that could be followed up upon.  If I had a company, and had a number of customers saying that they weren't receiving products that they paid for, i'd be checking to see what the heck is going on.  Of course, we're talking about Memebox here , so...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

Damn now I'm getting the CoffeeBreakwithDani box...I was fine until the video!

ETA: No, I'll be good and wait until I get paid...that's not as much fun though


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> check out fanserviced's blog on how to order from Korean stores that won't ship to your country.  She found a buying service and it works in the korean memeshop - I don't know if the BP cream is there or not, but it should be easy to find if it is:
> 
> http://www.fanserviced-b.com/order-korean-shopping-site-yes/
> 
> it might be well worth your while to read this and see if it cheaper for you to purchase from a Korean site that carries the BP cream.


Do you think we can use that service to get a korean Memebox lol


----------



## raindrop (Aug 20, 2014)

I think the new collab box looks good, but I have tried most of the products already, so I'm going to skip it. If it had a full sized Hanskin BB though, I'd have gotten it in a second!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Do you think we can use that service to get a korean Memebox lol


I don't see why not.  Looks like you just tell this service what it is you want and they will get it for you.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 20, 2014)

I need happy pink boxes!!!  I have six on the way, my aide has three, and my mom has two!  Fifteen days and still showing in Korea for one of my boxes is very sad!  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:    I am having such health problems at the moment that a dose of happy skincare is really needed!  Come to me pink boxes before I spend all of my money on beautynetkorea.com instead!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I need happy pink boxes!!!  I have six on the way, my aide has three, and my mom has two!  Fifteen days and still showing in Korea for one of my boxes is very sad!  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:    I am having such health problems at the moment that a dose of happy skincare is really needed!  Come to me pink boxes before I spend all of my money on beautynetkorea.com instead!


Hope you'll feel better as soon as possible and that your boxes will arrive in no time to make you smile. All the best!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 20, 2014)

Is anyone getting 2014 F/W Colors Box soon? Mine is coming standard so I'll probably get it on Monday.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 20, 2014)

squoosh said:


> I think Collaboraton is the robot that puts all the collaboration boxes together
> 
> *edited for missing preposition


Collaboraton lives!


----------



## Bunbunny (Aug 20, 2014)

COLLAB BOX THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Kind of nervous about the lack of sunscreen in the photo in the description, but the video makes me feel better. Either way I've been missing that B.P cream and I'd love to try that snail cream. Anything for that sunblock, though. Got it for $24, not the best deal, but w/e. I knew I was going to get it and that's why I've kept myself from buying anything else since.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Just bought anti aging 3 and the tea bundle for $27.99. Had 37 points and the 10% off code for VIPs gave ten dollars off not seven.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Omg Box
> 
> Cute Pie Marzia Box
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness!

Does your entire family use your Memebox account?!

Someone else had the same problem with that mask, so hopefully they'll post about Memebox resolving their issue (if they do). I have a feeling they'll just offer a small amount of points. 

I actually have that mask in my cart on RoseRoseShop. Has anyone here used it yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually have that mask in my cart on RoseRoseShop. Has anyone here used it yet?


I have used it and it is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

And I am not a huge fan of clay masks btw, but this is different.

I highly reco it.

@ I hope you get some kind of resolution. And in the meanwhile you are able to salvage some of your mask to try it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I have used it and it is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I am not a huge fan of clay masks btw, but this is different.
> 
> ...


Yea, I'm not even going to bother emailing them about it. I can still use it though, thank goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Does your entire family use your Memebox account?!
> 
> ...



Nope, just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 20, 2014)

IM SO SAD!!! 

I just received my Fermented 2 box (took forever i know... lol) and the Tosowoong toner leaked!! and it was half empty when I opened it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I emailed them about it and added tons of pictures.. but we'll see how they'll handle it.... 

this is my first leaked item in a box and I've been with them since march.. i really hope they will help me do something about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neosan (Aug 20, 2014)

What is the deal with all the leaked/busted items lately? Geez!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ok seriously, the memebox in Korea has amazing box's!!!!
> 
> Like, look at that!!!
> 
> I'm actually missing our North American/ Euro Brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG, so in Korea, they want OUR cosmetic brands, and the trend is that we want THEIRS?

I haven't actually looked it up, but that has to be $300 worth of Christian Dior, Bobbi Brown, MAC,and Givenchy. IF there's a sample size, it's the Givenchy compact, as they are usually larger compared to the size of the lip pencil.

Goose bumps just typing all those names in one box. And the colors are really pretty for summer. How did they get MAC for a subscription box? Wow.

Now, what was that about a courier service?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OMG, so in Korea, they want OUR cosmetic brands, and the trend is that we want THEIRS?
> 
> I haven't actually looked it up, but that has to be $300 worth of Christian Dior, Bobbi Brown, MAC,and Givenchy. IF there's a sample size, it's the Givenchy compact, as they are usually larger compared to the size of the lip pencil.
> 
> ...


The best part: You only pay 25.000 KRW for the current Luckybox and even if you win last price you get a Benefit Tint balm. I mean come on, who wouldn't want the chance to win the ultimate grand prize yet still is REASSURED that you're at least getting a Benefit Tint Balm






http://www.memebox.com/page/6101

How do Memebox even afford doing this...

*edit: oops i didn't realize the benefit balms were only $18 in sephora.com but anyway


----------



## EmiB (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, I'm really impressed. Our subscription services (US boxes) don't offer all the nice brands at once...


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> The best part: You only pay 25.000 KRW for the current Luckybox and even if you win last price you get a Benefit Tint balm. I mean come on, who wouldn't want the chance to win the ultimate grand prize yet still is REASSURED that you're at least getting a Benefit Tint Balm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that's how they are able to offer better top prizes--the lowest prize boxes, which most people probably get, are actually worth less than what you pay, more like an actual lottery.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 20, 2014)

*phew! finally all caught up with the posts on here! haha this thread FLIES!


----------



## CurlyTails (Aug 20, 2014)

After watching the video I ordered the collaboration box. It has a few items I actually need to buy anyway.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

curlytails said:


> After watching the video I ordered the collaboration box. It has a few items I actually need to buy anyway.


She made me really want to buy the box as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i think i'll skip...

She sounds so genuine i love her personality


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 20, 2014)

I know a lot of people aren't interested in the Dani collaboration, but for those people on the fence - I suspect this will sell out today. There are fewer than a hundred left, and there were close to 500 when I placed my order this morning.


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I know a lot of people aren't interested in the Dani collaboration, but for those people on the fence - I suspect this will sell out today. There are fewer than a hundred left, and there were close to 500 when I placed my order this morning.


Ugh, I hate myself.. I caved and bought the Collab box! I seriously need to stop after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How do you know how many boxes are left??


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

They restocked collars in the past

Lol.... Collabs


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They restocked collars in the past
> 
> Lol.... Collabs


Good point, I'm just too nervous to rely on a restock. Knowing my luck they wouldn't do one if I planned on it.



mjlsweep said:


> Ugh, I hate myself.. I caved and bought the Collab box! I seriously need to stop after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How do you know how many boxes are left??


Just add one to your cart and adjust the number. It'll tell you if the number is out of stock and you can narrow down that way.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> Ugh, I hate myself.. I caved and bought the Collab box! I seriously need to stop after this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How do you know how many boxes are left??


add a random amount of quantity on checkout (like 500, 200, 100 etc), it'll say they don't have enough stock etc, then estimate how much boxes are left.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 20, 2014)

I GOT MY CUTE BOX TODAY! Omg it's the BEST.

However, I got the Seal animal cream. Did anyone else who got the box get a Penguin? _EDIT: discussion of swaps and trades in this thread is not allowed per MUT rules. Thank you!- MissJexie_


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 20, 2014)

I was curious about the Hanskin Bio Origin Ampoule in the collab box so I looked it up on Amazon.  It sells for 57.00 for *35 ml* on Amazon, but Memebox puts the value at 54.00 for *4.5 ml*?

Why do they so overvalue EVERYTHING?


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 20, 2014)

These collaboration boxes bring out the worst offenders of the review section. Don't review something because you want to try it - review it if you've _actually_ tried it! I guess it's a little better than when Memebox was giving a 5 star review to every new box they released.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Ironically with that box I am pretty sure there are people with all those items... I have all but two


----------



## raindrop (Aug 20, 2014)

I just got my OMG box - I was most excited for the spoiler item, the Skinaz lip tatoo so of COURSE I got orange.  Sigh.  I held it up to me, and it is def. not going to work. _EDIT: discussion of swaps and trades in this thread is not allowed per MUT rules. Thank you!- MissJexie_


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OMG, so in Korea, they want OUR cosmetic brands, and the trend is that we want THEIRS?
> 
> I haven't actually looked it up, but that has to be $300 worth of Christian Dior, Bobbi Brown, MAC,and Givenchy. IF there's a sample size, it's the Givenchy compact, as they are usually larger compared to the size of the lip pencil.
> 
> ...


My guess (sorry) is that they are fakes.  MAC *does not* put their make up in subscription boxes.  Period.  There was another thread about this somewhere.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

Got 36$ for all my hard working blogging lately. Definetly worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dianarama (Aug 20, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> IM SO SAD!!!
> 
> I just received my Fermented 2 box (took forever i know... lol) and the Tosowoong toner leaked!! and it was half empty when I opened it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


This happened to me too. The toner was completely empty and the box was mush. It also took longer than usual to arrive. I sent CS a picture filled email.

My OMG box is currently in postal limbo somewhere. Tracking stopped at Incheon. I had another box ship on the 12th (brightening maybe?) that is in a similar mystery place. I had another box going dhl on the 12th. It is disappointing that they don't seem to combine anymore.

My Bubble Pop that got sent on a tour of the Pacific (Guam and HI after being 25 miles from my house in GA) finally arrived in good shape. I always worry that the boxes that take forever will be damaged.

I have been really hesitant to order because of all of the postal delays but I bought the collab box today because I really like that BP cream. Fingers crossed that it doesn't go into limbo.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 20, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was curious about the Hanskin Bio Origin Ampoule in the collab box so I looked it up on Amazon. It sells for 57.00 for *35 ml* on Amazon, but Memebox puts the value at 54.00 for *4.5 ml*?
> 
> Why do they so overvalue EVERYTHING?


i think they wrote 35ml for $54 not 4.5 ml for $54


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My guess (sorry) is that they are fakes.  MAC *does not* put their make up in subscription boxes.  Period.  There was another thread about this somewhere.


They are ALL most likely fake products. After that memepouch box that had the picture with item clearly displaying the Bobbi Brown logo, I emailed  customer service for Bobbi Brown and asked how they were affiliated since memebox was advertising with their product. This was the response:

We would like to explain that our products are distributed for sale only at our authorized retail store accounts (including certain direct TV sales), free-standing stores, and e-commerce sites. Products sold to our authorized accounts are genuine Bobbi Brown. Memebox is not one of our accounts and we have no control over the merchandise that they sell. Further, we have no way of knowing how they obtained our products. In this circumstance, we are unable to assume responsibility for unauthorized representation of our product.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 20, 2014)

dianarama said:


> This happened to me too. The toner was completely empty and the box was mush. It also took longer than usual to arrive. I sent CS a picture filled email.
> 
> My OMG box is currently in postal limbo somewhere. Tracking stopped at Incheon. I had another box ship on the 12th (brightening maybe?) that is in a similar mystery place. I had another box going dhl on the 12th. It is disappointing that they don't seem to combine anymore.
> 
> ...


That really sucks about the toner - it's one of my favorite products from that box. I've been using it for just over a week, and I already see a difference in my skin.  I hope they replace it for you!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Everyone- Quick reminder!

Per makeuptalk rules, you may not initiate trades or swaps within this thread! Please use the Memebox Swap Thread to discuss trades! Thank you! &lt;3

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2113980


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My guess (sorry) is that they are fakes. MAC *does not* put their make up in subscription boxes. Period. There was another thread about this somewhere.


Which thread?


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 20, 2014)

just saw they have some restocks from fb. I think I am getting the global #14. Always want to try one global box but couldn't wait for months for it.

Luckybox #9
K-Beauty Wrap Up
Memebox Global #14
No Makeup Makeup Box
F/W Colors
Diet Box


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 20, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> i think they wrote 35ml for $54 not 4.5 ml for $54


OK, duh, thank you.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I guess I read it too fast and assumed they were overvaluing it like most other things.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

I grabbed the Collab box, there were about 50 left when I checked.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

Do I want to buy global 14 or not &gt;.&lt;


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> Do I want to buy global 14 or not &gt;.&lt;


This is my debate as well.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

@ avarier, I say get it. The globals are the best boxes!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2014)

Im getting global 14. It ships very soon.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> Do I want to buy global 14 or not &gt;.&lt;


woot, I did!! I wanted that so badly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm in love with the Girls night out Bulgarian rose perfume roller!! It smells divine! and the scent stays forever.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

I used my account that had 6 memepoints plus a $5.00 promo - got it for 18.99   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so happy - my global journey began with 9, didn't get 10-11, got 12, 13, 15-17 and was missing 14.  I plan to try and snag the globals for now.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Everyone- Quick reminder!
> 
> Per makeuptalk rules, you may not initiate trades or swaps within this thread! Please use the Memebox Swap Thread to discuss trades! Thank you! &lt;3
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2113980


Sorry! Posted in appropriate thread. I keep forgetting there's different threads for stuff! D:


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 20, 2014)

I am entering the world of memebox with the coffeebreakwithdani box. The products all look really nice.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

oh you enablers.. I bought 14. figured I can't be let down without a theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Anyone order the Cafe box? I'm thinking about buying it, but don't know which products have caffeine in them.... I remember that body patch had caffeine in it, and I heard it wasn't good for you? So I'm a little on the fence.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 20, 2014)

I just ordered the Global #14, it will be my first global box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone order the Cafe box? I'm thinking about buying it, but don't know which products have caffeine in them.... I remember that body patch had caffeine in it, and I heard it wasn't good for you? So I'm a little on the fence.


I am hoping for a nice coffee body scrub, a missa latte facial cleanser (latte - coffee)

I did order one.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

julieannka said:


> I just ordered the Global #14, it will be my first global box.


Globals are a great deal.  Of course, we did get tampons in #13, but it had a lot of other nice products in it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Memebox collaboration unboxing video &amp; product overview from Coffee Break wth Dani:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dojDx6U6V8c


Okay, she is absolutely adorable and I will certainly check out her other videos. The box I'm still not so sure about. That necklace though, my goodness! Its like Copacabana on crack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone used/tried the Secret romance hair perfume from the 10 Minute Box? I just started using it on my hair when I get out of the shower and the past few days my fiance, roommate, and 2 of my friends all mentioned that my hair smelled good when I hugged them LOL Loving this stuff!


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, she is absolutely adorable and I will certainly check out her other videos. The box I'm still not so sure about. That necklace though, my goodness! Its like Copacabana on crack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She is super cute, but does anyone notice that her lips are crooked?? I don't know WHY I notice that, but I did in the beginning, and couldn't stop noticing it throughout the rest of the video... there's just something a little off. I really like her though!  I watched a bunch of her other videos already


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Should I order the Egyptian mask packs of 10 for 8.99$ with shipping???? I need someone to say yes.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Should I order the Egyptian mask packs of 10 for 8.99$ with shipping???? I need someone to say yes.


*waves magical enabling fingers at you*

That's such a good deal dooo ittttttt!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My guess (sorry) is that they are fakes.  MAC *does not* put their make up in subscription boxes.  Period.  There was another thread about this somewhere.


OK, this begs the question:

*If Memebox is selling fake US cosmetics to Koreans, are they selling fake Korean cosmetics ( including skin care) in the US Memeboxes?*

If a company is reputable, why would they deal in counterfeit cosmetics, even ONE lipstick??? It's a federal crime in the USA. How do they get away with it??? ( I'm not asking how they get counterfeit products- IF they do- I know those come from China. No telling what's in them IF they are counterfeit).


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> *waves magical enabling fingers at you*
> 
> That's such a good deal dooo ittttttt!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAY , OK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ty ty lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> She is super cute, but does anyone notice that her lips are crooked?? I don't know WHY I notice that, but I did in the beginning, and couldn't stop noticing it throughout the rest of the video... there's just something a little off. I really like her though!  I watched a bunch of her other videos already


as someone who has crooked lips myself, heck, my whole face is slightly crooked, I do need to ask, how noticeable was that on her?  I didn't notice at all.

most people do not have perfect sides to their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

I love Dani and have watched her since Feb... She seems such a nice woman


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, this begs the question:
> 
> *If Memebox is selling fake US cosmetics to Koreans, are they selling fake Korean cosmetics ( including skin care) in the US Memeboxes?*
> 
> If a company is reputable, why would they deal in counterfeit cosmetics, even ONE lipstick??? It's a federal crime in the USA. How do they get away with it??? ( I'm not asking how they get counterfeit products- IF they do- I know those come from China. No telling what's in them IF they are counterfeit).


I've always wondered if our products we get from Memebox were legit or not. Like the Hopegirl products, its horribly cheap and over-priced, is that just the company's fault.. having horrible quality, or is it fake? *shrugs*


----------



## EmiB (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, this begs the question:
> 
> *If Memebox is selling fake US cosmetics to Koreans, are they selling fake Korean cosmetics ( including skin care) in the US Memeboxes?*
> 
> If a company is reputable, why would they deal in counterfeit cosmetics, even ONE lipstick??? It's a federal crime in the USA. How do they get away with it??? ( I'm not asking how they get counterfeit products- IF they do- I know those come from China. No telling what's in them IF they are counterfeit).


That is a good question! I have the same concerns.


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as someone who has crooked lips myself, heck, my whole face is slightly crooked, I do need to ask, how noticeable was that on her?  I didn't notice at all.
> 
> most people do not have perfect sides to their face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha I agree, my face is not either. I think it's because of her bright lipstick that makes it a bit more noticeable? And I only notice when she's saying certain syllables. It took me the 2nd time watching the video to really see it.  I may be imagining it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She's very very pretty.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

I really think they're legit.. Like, the etude house candys stick for instnce that we got in Cute wishlist is EXACTLY the same as the one i have from before, same smell, color pay off, everything.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've always wondered if our products we get from Memebox were legit or not.


Have you bought enough genuine Korean skin care and color cosmetics to know the difference? I read your bog and I know you get HopeGirl things from different companies, and then you also get the USA Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had an eBay seller send me a free " MAC" lippie in a legit. beauty product auction for another product once, and I knew before I opened it that it was a fake in a fake box because I use so much MAC.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh @@biancardi , if you're wondering all those purchases on your affiliate 5$ code- that's me *waves* lol


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> haha I agree, my face is not either. I think it's because of her bright lipstick that makes it a bit more noticeable? And I only notice when she's saying certain syllables. It took me the 2nd time watching the video to really see it.  I may be imagining it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  She's very very pretty.


I know what you are seeing, I've noticed it too. However.. she's probably my favorite youtuber out there. I've been checking her channel daily for weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I really think they're legit.. Like, the etude house candys stick for instnce that we got in Cute wishlist is EXACTLY the same as the one i have from before, same smell, color pay off, everything.


Why, then, would they have a counterfeit box going out in their own country of origin? IF the MAC, Bobbie Brown, Dior, Givenchy are fakes, then they are scamming their own friends, neighbors and relatives in S. Korea!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Have you bought enough genuine Korean skin care and color cosmetics to know the difference? I read your bog and I know you get HopeGirl things from different companies, and then you also get the USA Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I had an eBay seller send me a free " MAC" lippie in a legit. beauty product auction for another product once, and I knew before I opened it that it was a fake in a fake box because I use so much MAC.


I'm pretty *new* to Korean Cosmetics, but I do know quality when I see it, and 90% of the makeup products i've received in the Memebox's are NOT quality, like, I'm not sure if that's just the company or if there knock offs. Bringing up what was posted earlier, about MAC confirming that Memebox does NOT have an account with MAC , makes me wonder as well. They have done A LOT of sketchy stuff!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh @@biancardi , if you're wondering all those purchases on your affiliate 5$ code- that's me *waves* lol


:wub:   thank you!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> I know what you are seeing, I've noticed it too. However.. she's probably my favorite youtuber out there. I've been checking her channel daily for weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Life update video explains her absence. I noticed her go too. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, this begs the question:
> 
> *If Memebox is selling fake US cosmetics to Koreans, are they selling fake Korean cosmetics ( including skin care) in the US Memeboxes?*
> 
> If a company is reputable, why would they deal in counterfeit cosmetics, even ONE lipstick??? It's a federal crime in the USA. How do they get away with it??? ( I'm not asking how they get counterfeit products- IF they do- I know those come from China. No telling what's in them IF they are counterfeit).


I have wondered about the korean products. Their makeup in general isn't up to par with the brands like Mac. It's just not. That's why it's cheaper. I don't think it's worth counterfeiting. However, the expensive skincare does make me question. But, like you said, it's illegal in the USA. And since they have headquarters in CA, I would assume they're smart enough to be authentic.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Also will get a fine in uk for that and in eu.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> But, like you said, it's illegal in the USA. And since they have headquarters in CA, I would assume they're smart enough to be authentic.


Sometimes I wonder about them being smart enough to not do that...


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sometimes I wonder about them being smart enough to not do that...


Is the Korean box only available in Korea? That may be why we can't buy it.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

They made a new picture for the 1st place jackpot on the fb page. Spread the items out lengthwise to make it look like more -.-


----------



## julieannka (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm really new to Memebox, so I don't know, but do they even put products in the boxes that are expensive enough to be worth counterfeiting?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know about their korean site, I just said I think that the american site is selling authentic stuff. I have more items I've compared that I have duplicates off, and they're all the same..


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

I have e-mailed quite a few companies that I have received in Memeboxes asking about where I can purchase items, for samples etc etc, and all of them have acknowledged their happiness that I enjoyed their products and have said things like they were planning to be sold in the Memebox shop, or to keep a look out for more of their products in future Memeboxes etc. That shows me that they're aware their products are in Memeboxes, therefore obviously not counterfeit. 

There are MANY Korean brands looking to break into the US market, so it's absolutely not worrisome to me that the products are counterfeit as Memeboxes are a great way to get your product to the US customer base.

There's lots of reasons why I'm not the least bit concerned. One, because of the feedback from the companies I've spoken to. Two, because of the big desire to be popular in the US and Three, because Memebox features a lot of smaller brands in their boxes that would be easy to work with in a box like this. And the companies that are bigger and more popular, I already own many of their products and the things I've received in Memeboxes are exactly the same in quality.

As a few other people have mentioned, Korean cosmetics in general are lesser quality (usually) than US companies. This is usually because most of their cosmetics are sold at drugstore prices and are drugstore quality, due to the fact that skincare is WAY more popular in Korea. 

I'm not sure what the deal is with the weird counterfeit high end cosmetics they put in their Korean boxes, but I have never felt like the products *IVE* received in Memeboxes to be anything but legit.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> They made a new picture for the 1st place jackpot on the fb page. Spread the items out lengthwise to make it look like more -.-


Good move but they should have done that in the first place, especially since you can't really tell what products they are.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have wondered about the korean products. Their makeup in general isn't up to par with the brands like Mac. It's just not. That's why it's cheaper. I don't think it's worth counterfeiting. However, the expensive skincare does make me question. But, like you said, it's illegal in the USA. And since they have headquarters in CA, I would assume they're smart enough to be authentic.


I don't buy Korean color cosmetics.. I find them to be either too muddy and flat or too sparkly. The qualities we can buy for ourselves in the myriad of brands available to us far outweighs what Memebox curates as far as color cosmetics, IMO.

BB cream is the exception, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The US Memebox being registered to do business in CA does mean that if they sell anything counterfeit to us, with a brand's label on it, then this is trademark infringement ( plus probably some FDA broken laws about cosmetic origin, contents, labeling).

*The trademark infringement, were it to happen, is a federal crime,* ( Meaning it's a huge crime and the penalties would be enormous in terms of fines. I had a friend who went to federal prison for underweighing gold in troy ounces. He aged about 30 years in 5 years. I saw a photo- I don't associate with him now).

That's why I only buy luxury- branded cosmetics from reputable stores with NO discounts,  Gucci at Gucci boutiques, Louis Vuitton at LV boutiques, etc. There's almost never a "deal" or a " sale" on the LVMH group brands or any other premium brands. The scammers go to eBay and offer " sales" on the fakes. *The buying of counterfeit merchandise is ALSO a federal crime. *

I know I don't want to go to a federal prison!

Edited to add a note @* MissJexie*- *Thank you for your research and for sharing your findings here.. *

There is a courier service which is now shipping Memebox Korea boxes here. I just read about it on a lady's FB page. She is so excited... sigh.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't buy Korean color cosmetics.. I find them to be either too muddy and flat or too sparkly. The qualities we can buy for ourselves in the myriad of brands available to us far outweighs what Memebox curates as far as color cosmetics, IMO.
> 
> BB cream is the exception, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yes BB cream is definitely the exception! I am trying to hunt down more korean brands to try. I wish memebox would just sell a box of it :wub:

I am the same with luxury brands, I only buy them from stores that I know are retailers.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 20, 2014)

My cute box finally arrived! And my various US shop orders I made with points on different accounts were all in one box. Macaron lip balms are so adorable!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 20, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> She is super cute, but does anyone notice that her lips are crooked?? I don't know WHY I notice that, but I did in the beginning, and couldn't stop noticing it throughout the rest of the video... there's just something a little off. I really like her though!  I watched a bunch of her other videos already


I didn't notice that at all but that's probably because I was focused on the fact that I couldn't believe someone so TINY could actually appear to have a double chin. I'm sure it was just the angle of the camera but this fascinated this old lady that is smearing a gazillion creams on every night to work on rejuvenating this 43 year old skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but how did we get from "korean memeboxes have awesome prizes!" to "everything might be fake/counterfeit!!!!"

From what i've noticed, korean women LOVE their western high-end makeup. It's really a luxury to them. I don't think such a popular company like Memebox(kr) would have fake/counterfeit products in their boxes, or else there wouldn't be any buzz nor would they keep renewing their Luckyboxes? I searched 럭키박스 (luckybox) or 락키미미박스 (luckymemebox) on Naver and tracked down the tag on instagram and the products do not look fake to me (i've seen some Nars and YSL). Obviously i don't understand korean so when i looked at the luckybox blogposts from different korean bloggers, i can't tell if it's a positive or a negative review (although some do add super cute stickers to show emotions? Hahaha).

About the mac box, yes, obviously mac is like super exclusive and i don't know how they got mac in their box. But so far, from what i can see (i'm no counterfeit expert), the products in the luckybox are not fake.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Has anyone used/tried the Secret romance hair perfume from the 10 Minute Box? I just started using it on my hair when I get out of the shower and the past few days my fiance, roommate, and 2 of my friends all mentioned that my hair smelled good when I hugged them LOL Loving this stuff!


i been using it this week,i flipping pulled a 17 kitchen porter at work  today ,he kept sniffing my hair and thought i was up for it. yes it smells great and i like it, but after putting up  with a 17 yr old on heat  i may keep it to my days off work now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

omg this all this talk about the youtube girls double chin and crooked mouth have reaffirmed my fear of ever, EVER having a youtube channel. She is absolutely beautiful and my biggest fear is being constantly ridiculed and judged for every single imperfection I have lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #bloggerforever


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i been using it this week,i flipping pulled a 17 kitchen porter at work  today ,he kept sniffing my hair and thought i was up for it. yes it smells great and i like it, but after putting up  with a 17 yr old on heat  i may keep it to my days off work now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL good plan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily I've had no creepy underage boy's hitting on me so I'm all good so far!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

Hence why you only see my hands in my videos.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Hence why you only see my hands in my videos.


Knowing my luck, even if I did that every comment would be like "omg your nails are so hideous get a manicure, use some lotion once in a while geeezzz" lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I'm sorry but how did we get from "korean memeboxes have awesome prizes!" to "everything might be fake/counterfeit!!!!"
> 
> From what i've noticed, korean women LOVE their western high-end makeup. It's really a luxury to them. I don't think such a popular company like Memebox(kr) would have fake/counterfeit products in their boxes, or else there wouldn't be any buzz nor would they keep renewing their Luckyboxes? I searched 럭키박스 (luckybox) or 락키미미박스 (luckymemebox) on Naver and tracked down the tag on instagram and the products do not look fake to me (i've seen some Nars and YSL). Obviously i don't understand korean so when i looked at the luckybox blogposts from different korean bloggers, i can't tell if it's a positive or a negative review (although some do add super cute stickers to show emotions? Hahaha).
> 
> About the mac box, yes, obviously mac is like super exclusive and i don't know how they got mac in their box. But so far, from what i can see (i'm no counterfeit expert), the products in the luckybox are not fake.


Bobbi Brown already told me they aren't affiliated and don't have an account with memebox. It's weird how they acquire products as they aren't cheap and can't be bought discounted.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

global 14 sold out! glad I didn't wait.


----------



## yunii (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> Bobbi Brown already told me they aren't affiliated and don't have an account with memebox. It's weird how they acquire products as they aren't cheap and can't be bought discounted.


Hmm, you can buy MAC and Bobbi Brown at discount (at special warehouse sale). I receive an invitation to Estée Lauder warehouse sale each season and the prices are at least 1/2 off of retail or sometimes more discounted. For example, I have purchased an MAC eye shadow and nail polish for $5 CAD. I have been going to this sale for years and part of it is to raise money for a cancer thingy.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Knowing my luck, even if I did that every comment would be like "omg your nails are so hideous get a manicure, use some lotion once in a while geeezzz" lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol, as an ex nail biter my nails are a lot better than nov when I stopped. I love both my blog and YouTube as there are so many great bloggers and you tubers it find from doing my own.

I try not to judge others after a life of being judged... I may judge at times but with faults of mine I can hardly comment on other people's faults.

But that is my tuppences worth. People may disagree with me but that is the beauty of life. We are all different.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> Hmm, you can buy MAC and Bobbi Brown at discount (at special warehouse sale). I receive an invitation to Estée Lauder warehouse sale each season and the prices are at least 1/2 off of retail or sometimes more discounted. For example, I have purchased an MAC eye shadow and nail polish for $5 CAD. I have been going to this sale for years and part of it is to raise money for a cancer thingy.


Ummmmmmmmmm!! In Toronto?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry I've been MIA lately, but I'm back and I just posted F/W Color Box and Hand &amp; Nail Care spoilers in the Memebox Spoiler thread!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> Bobbi Brown already told me they aren't affiliated and don't have an account with memebox. It's weird how they acquire products as they aren't cheap and can't be bought discounted.


Did you get into contact with the American branch or the South Korean branch? International companies sometimes run branches independently... although the American branch of Bobbi Brown may not be affliated with Memebox, the South Korean branch could be. The picture that the U.S. Memebox posted that included a Bobbi Brown cosmetic was likely just a stock image used to represent the box--as we all know, Memeboxes generally don't include anything shown in the images!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

There's only 9 Snow White Box's left!

After I saw the jackpot spoiler with the snow white water cream I knew it HAS to be in the snow white box, so I ordered it lol


----------



## Krisame (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi! I just heard about memebox today and fell in love with it all! I had a subscription to Ipsy for almost a year and canceled once I saw all the interesting Korean products. I signed up for the forum hoping you could all give me some help with the boxes. I was wondering what you would say are the top boxes and how long it takes to restock? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Hi! I just heard about memebox today and fell in love with it all! I had a subscription to Ipsy for almost a year and canceled once I saw all the interesting Korean products. I signed up for the forum hoping you could all give me some help with the boxes. I was wondering what you would say are the top boxes and how long it takes to restock? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memebox Globals are the best!- every other "themed" box, you take a chance with, its a hit and miss with the rest.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg this all this talk about the youtube girls double chin and crooked mouth have reaffirmed my fear of ever, EVER having a youtube channel. She is absolutely beautiful and my biggest fear is being constantly ridiculed and judged for every single imperfection I have lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #bloggerforever


  I look at you miss jexie and I think you are so beautiful!  I am terrified of posting anything but a forehead shot with my eyes!! lol


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 20, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Hi! I just heard about memebox today and fell in love with it all! I had a subscription to Ipsy for almost a year and canceled once I saw all the interesting Korean products. I signed up for the forum hoping you could all give me some help with the boxes. I was wondering what you would say are the top boxes and how long it takes to restock? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely go for a numbered Global Memebox, I think #17 is still on sale but it won't ship for awhile.  The "food" related boxes have generally been good (except vitamin care, imo).  I'm rooting for Earth and Sea or the Yogurt box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of the available boxes... hmm...  Has there been a K-Beauty unboxing yet?

Restocks are a mystery for the most part.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Sorry I've been MIA lately, but I'm back and I just posted F/W Color Box and Hand &amp; Nail Care spoilers in the Memebox Spoiler thread!


Thank YOU!!  I saw the F/W and I want my box NOW.  I love everything in it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I just got my OMG box - I was most excited for the spoiler item, the Skinaz lip tatoo so of COURSE I got orange.  Sigh.  I held it up to me, and it is def. not going to work. _EDIT: discussion of swaps and trades in this thread is not allowed per MUT rules. Thank you!- MissJexie_


I missed that box, but I REALLY wanted the lip tattoo. I just ended up buying it in the Memeshop when it was on sale for $9 (it used to be available online for the $5 range but now it's EVERYWHERE for $20 because of Memebox, even the eBay sellers raised the price to $20). I KNEW if it was in another box, I'd end up with a color I didn't want. And the orange is the WORST, I don't understand the orange lip thing, ...Can anyone make bright orange lips work?


----------



## yunii (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm!! In Toronto?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is held in north of Toronto at markham fair grounds a few times a year. However, it is invite only and each invite can only enter once with max of $600 purchases.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I really think they're legit.. Like, the etude house candys stick for instnce that we got in Cute wishlist is EXACTLY the same as the one i have from before, same smell, color pay off, everything.


I agree. I buy a ton of stuff off of very reputable sites that sell Korean cosmetics, and the doubles I have received are exactly the same. Some packaging on some of the well known brands do just appear a bit cheap at times, some of the Etude House products for example have somewhat cheap looking packaging. But I think when you keep in mind how Memebox overvalues their items drastically, and you keep in mind what the items are ACTUALLY worth, it would be a bit silly for many of them to be fake. It would be different if we were receiving items from brands like MAC where their "value" is their actual cost.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Have you bought enough genuine Korean skin care and color cosmetics to know the difference? I read your bog and I know you get HopeGirl things from different companies, and then you also get the USA Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I had an eBay seller send me a free " MAC" lippie in a legit. beauty product auction for another product once, and I knew before I opened it that it was a fake in a fake box because I use so much MAC.


I've spent thousands of dollars on Korean skincare, and I have in fact received fake items. The fakes I received were never from well established sites, they were from sites like eBay. Some of them were even items you would NEVER expect to be faked, such as sheet masks that retail at under a dollar a piece. The fakes of Korean skincare, from my experience, tend to fairly obvious. 

Also, of the more expensive items I've received so far (and from a lot of seeing unboxings and such) the extremely highly valued items usually seem to be one of two things. I see a lot of things being valued at $40-$70 that I stumble into on sites like KoreaDepart, RoseRoseShop and TesterKorea, where they're available in the $10-$20 range. And keep in mind this isn't what those companies pay for those items, and that it's most likely that Memebox gets a better deal on a lot of items. And a lot of other times these items can't be found anywhere in the US, and most likely the company offers these products at a great price to introduce us to the items, and also probably to take advantage of the Memeshop. Let's be honest, a LOT of us will pay the price for an expensive item if we use it and love it.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I missed that box, but I REALLY wanted the lip tattoo. I just ended up buying it in the Memeshop when it was on sale for $9 (it used to be available online for the $5 range but now it's EVERYWHERE for $20 because of Memebox, even the eBay sellers raised the price to $20). I KNEW if it was in another box, I'd end up with a color I didn't want. And the orange is the WORST, I don't understand the orange lip thing, ...Can anyone make bright orange lips work?


i think u should just apply the orange on lips,peel off,then apply a pink or red to mix the color together. Hope this would help


----------



## candes (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> They made a new picture for the 1st place jackpot on the fb page. Spread the items out lengthwise to make it look like more -.-


This here is a much better picture. http://us.memebox.com/jackpotbox


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've spent thousands of dollars on Korean skincare, and I have in fact received fake items. The fakes I received were never from well established sites, they were from sites like eBay. Some of them were even items you would NEVER expect to be faked, such as sheet masks that retail at under a dollar a piece. The fakes of Korean skincare, from my experience, tend to fairly obvious.
> 
> Also, of the more expensive items I've received so far (and from a lot of seeing unboxings and such) the extremely highly valued items usually seem to be one of two things. I see a lot of things being valued at $40-$70 that I stumble into on sites like KoreaDepart, RoseRoseShop and TesterKorea, where they're available in the $10-$20 range. And keep in mind this isn't what those companies pay for those items, and that it's most likely that Memebox gets a better deal on a lot of items. And a lot of other times these items can't be found anywhere in the US, and most likely the company offers these products at a great price to introduce us to the items, and also probably to take advantage of the Memeshop. Let's be honest, a LOT of us will pay the price for an expensive item if we use it and love it.


How did you spot fakes? Is there some distinguishing or do you just know the product really well?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> How did you spot fakes? Is there some distinguishing or do you just know the product really well?


It was usually just issues with the printing or the labels that really stood out. It started with a fake sheet mask (My Beauty Diary brand) and the printing was slanted and the coloring just seemed a bit off, and a few other things just didn't seem quite right. It was nothing drastic, but it was definitely noticeable, and when I looked it up online it was a "high quality fake." I was baffled that such an item would even be faked (I mean seriously, $1 a piece sheet masks?!) and after that I started to really pay close attention, and would glance over items as I unpacked boxes and put things away. I tend to place large orders for the reputable sites, and I've never once had anything even slightly suspicious. I did, however, have a lot of things where the quality of the packaging concerned me and I would look it up online, and sure enough that's just how the packaging was. Like with the Etude House, as I mentioned before. But I definitely did buy a fair bit of items from sites like eBay where I was either certain, or had strong evidence, that they were fake. 

At this point, I'm never shocked when I see something listed at a value of $65 on Memebox being on sale on other sites for $8, and I never even consider that it's a fake on reputable sites. I've also never been given reason to think the Memebox items are fake. Also, most of the high end brands/higher value items aren't extremely popular products, the sorts of things where there really is money to be made from fakes. So far the really popular items I've seen in Memebox's, were items that are in the $1-$4 range (in Korea, not by Memebox's standards).

And I have honestly never seen any items in my Memebox's (so far) where the ACTUAL value of the item makes me believe that Memebox has to be selling fake products because of how much the items are worth. So far, out of all the boxes, even though a lot of them are a great deal, I've found it entirely plausible that the items were obtained at a reasonable price so that they could turn a profit on the boxes. 

However, I'm not entirely naive. If I purchased a Memebox from Korea and opened it to find Bobbi Brown, Mac, Fresh, etc., and I paid only $20 for the box, my mind would IMMEDIATELY go to "Wait, something isn't right here."

ETA: Of all the fakes I've received, it was always the packaging that stood out. Out of the MANY items I've purchased multiple of (including some where I did receive fakes on sites like eBay, but I SHOULD have been suspicious because their prices were definitely unrealistically low) the packaging was ALWAYS off. I never received a fake that had perfect packaging. Not that I know of, at least.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 20, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Hi! I just heard about memebox today and fell in love with it all! I had a subscription to Ipsy for almost a year and canceled once I saw all the interesting Korean products. I signed up for the forum hoping you could all give me some help with the boxes. I was wondering what you would say are the top boxes and how long it takes to restock? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the Thumbs Up box would be a great place to start. It's supposed to be a box of all the favorites, which voters picked.

Lots of people love the Global ones, at this point, I still prefer the specific themed ones - like honey, mask, etc.

Oh, and I know a lot of us are excited about the Earth &amp; Sea box.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone order the Cafe box? I'm thinking about buying it, but don't know which products have caffeine in them.... I remember that body patch had caffeine in it, and I heard it wasn't good for you? So I'm a little on the fence.


I got it, because I'm hoping against hope for the TonyMoly latte scrub or mask.


----------



## blinded (Aug 20, 2014)

My cleansing and brightening boxes have finally arrived in Canada! Hopefully customs is quick and they get delivered on Friday. It's getting hard for me to avoid reading spoilers.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 20, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Hi! I just heard about memebox today and fell in love with it all! I had a subscription to Ipsy for almost a year and canceled once I saw all the interesting Korean products. I signed up for the forum hoping you could all give me some help with the boxes. I was wondering what you would say are the top boxes and how long it takes to restock? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the thread and welcome to the madness that is Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

You've got lots of great suggestions already on which boxes to pick and I'm going to agree with them! Great boxes to buy are the Global boxes (they're the numbered ones on the site. For example: Global box #15) as they are $23 and always have a great value. Luckyboxes are also good in the beginning because they contain products from past Memeboxes and are always a great value as well.

As for the other boxes, I tend to stick to boxes that are $23. The superboxes contain all full size products but they are more expensive and not always a good value. If you see a box that is a theme that sounds interesting to you, and it's $23, that's usually a safe box to get! Most of their boxes have been great, although there have been a few misses here and there. Just dive in, pick a box that strikes your fancy, and have fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> I look at you miss jexie and I think you are so beautiful!  I am terrified of posting anything but a forehead shot with my eyes!! lol


You are SO sweet, but I am in the same boat as you! You'll only see VERY few pictures of my face on my blog. Maybe 3-4 swatches on my mouth or eyes etc. I try to avoid it because people on the internet can be pretty mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There is a courier service which is now shipping Memebox Korea boxes here. I just read about it on a lady's FB page. She is so excited... sigh.


I'm no lady (har har), but I think that's me? Or someone who read my post? It's not a courier service, but a shopping proxy service. I personally wouldn't order Luckyboxes of Western products like Mac or Dior from Korea just because it introduces the uncertainty element. Plus the cost of the item (my understanding of Meme-K Luckyboxes is that one receives one product) once handling and intl shipping are added would be high--with no guarantee that the product would be good for your skin. At that point walk into Sephoa or visit the Dior counter and get the perfect gloss or whatever for you. I might order a regular Korean Memebox at some point for the sake of a side-by-side comparison though.
I'm way more excited about ordering from the regular Meme-K Memeshop, in part because I have no doubts about the authenticity of the Korean products sold there. Plus, their sale prices are remarkable. I'm still working through the thread to figure out how we got on to fakes, but this is not Memebox's style. Weird private label products that only exist in the Memeverse, yes, but counterfeit items? No.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm no lady (har har), but I think that's me? Or someone who read my post? It's not a courier service, but a shopping proxy service. I personally wouldn't order Luckyboxes of Western products like Mac or Dior from Korea just because it introduces the uncertainty element. Plus the cost of the item (my understanding of Meme-K Luckyboxes is that one receives one product) once handling and intl shipping are added would be high--with no guarantee that the product would be good for your skin. At that point walk into Sephoa or visit the Dior counter and get the perfect gloss or whatever for you. I might order a regular Korean Memebox at some point for the sake of a side-by-side comparison though.
> 
> I'm way more excited about ordering from the regular Meme-K Memeshop, in part because I have no doubts about the authenticity of the Korean products sold there. Plus, their sale prices are remarkable. I'm still working through the thread to figure out how we got on to fakes, but this is not Memebox's style. Weird private label products that only exist in the Memeverse, yes, but counterfeit items? No.


Thank you SO MUCH for your post. Oddly enough, when I was looking for something I stumbled onto the Avecko site, but I never imagined their prices would be so reasonable. I'm browsing through the Memebox shop, and they have so many amazing prices. The Zombie pack was (it was just sold out, had to look up the cached page on Google) selling for $60 ("sale" price of $30) on the Memebox US site, I found it on KoreaDepart for $17, and the Memebox Korea shop has it for under $11. And they have TONS of amazing prices!

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

(On a side note, considering that it's all the same company, I'm officially infuriated by their pricing for the US).


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm no lady (har har), but I think that's me? Or someone who read my post? It's not a courier service, but a shopping proxy service. I personally wouldn't order Luckyboxes of Western products like Mac or Dior from Korea just because it introduces the uncertainty element. Plus the cost of the item (my understanding of Meme-K Luckyboxes is that one receives one product) once handling and intl shipping are added would be high--with no guarantee that the product would be good for your skin. At that point walk into Sephoa or visit the Dior counter and get the perfect gloss or whatever for you. I might order a regular Korean Memebox at some point for the sake of a side-by-side comparison though.
> 
> I'm way more excited about ordering from the regular Meme-K Memeshop, in part because I have no doubts about the authenticity of the Korean products sold there. Plus, their sale prices are remarkable. I'm still working through the thread to figure out how we got on to fakes, but this is not Memebox's style. Weird private label products that only exist in the Memeverse, yes, but counterfeit items? No.


I love your blog on how to use that shipping service!!  When I get back from vacation, I will have to seriously check out Meme-K and figure out what I want from there.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

memebox.com is now automatically redirecting to the US version. maybe they don't like this shopping service talk!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> (On a side note, considering that it's all the same company, I'm officially infuriated by their pricing for the US).


I'm so glad it's useful! Yeah, I wonder about the price difference between the two Memesites. I get that they have more expenses when selling internationally (English translation, crazier things happening with longer shipments that require refunds, etc.), but the difference is insane for some of these items. Some copy and paste from--what was it, Glamour Magazine?--and a few indifferently tossed Memepoints for exploded items don't warrant 200%+ markups.
Sidenote: I'm in Berlin and I see an advert for a German beauty box at the top of the forum--lolololol. I'd love to see a blogger somehow review boxes from around the world.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> memebox.com is now automatically redirecting to the US version. maybe they don't like this shopping service talk!


lolololol--the site used to do that before the cutiepiemarzia box traffic. We can just click the Korean flag at the bottom of the page to switch. dying hahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

avarier said:


> memebox.com is now automatically redirecting to the US version. maybe they don't like this shopping service talk!


Sometimes their timing is a little too "perfect" so I really would not be all that surprised.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm so glad it's useful! Yeah, I wonder about the price difference between the two Memesites. I get that they have more expenses when selling internationally (English translation, crazier things happening with longer shipments that require refunds, etc.), but the difference is insane for some of these items. Some copy and paste from--what was it, Glamour Magazine?--and a few indifferently tossed Memepoints for exploded items don't warrant 200%+ markups.
> 
> Sidenote: I'm in Berlin and I see an advert for a German beauty box at the top of the forum--lolololol. I'd love to see a blogger somehow review boxes from around the world.


Yeah, I understand there are extra costs. But there really is a line that should not be crossed. Sales being 3 times the sale price of their Korean site, is definitely crossing that line. And it's just so shocking to see the price differences in the two shops. And when I see an item I recognize from a box, their shop prices are nowhere near the "estimated value."

That would be really interesting, I love getting beauty products from overseas, so it would be really interesting to see that. Especially since so many boxes try to feature the more unique and "shocking" items.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 20, 2014)

Given all the box shipping delays on the postal service end I'm wondering if Memebox changed the level of shipping for standard shipped boxes? I've had stuff get stuck in Korea and the US, but it was always related to the shipping speed I bought. If it were one person or a few boxes, it would be a missing pallet, but it seems like things are generally moving in a different pattern--or are most people getting things at the usual time? I'm talking about just boxes shipped via standard shipping in August, really.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Given all the box shipping delays on the postal service end I'm wondering if Memebox changed the level of shipping for standard shipped boxes? I've had stuff get stuck in Korea and the US, but it was always related to the shipping speed I bought. If it were one person or a few boxes, it would be a missing pallet, but it seems like things are generally moving in a different pattern--or are most people getting things at the usual time? I'm talking about just boxes shipped via standard shipping in August, really.


That's what I was saying last week. They must have changed the shipping to the LOWEST/SLOWEST service. That's the only explanation for it. Hike up the shipping and charging per box, and lowering the shipping service for customers.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's what I was saying last week. They must have changed the shipping to the LOWEST/SLOWEST service. That's the only explanation for it. Hike up the shipping and charging per box, and lowering the shipping service for customers.


I read how in the beginning shipping would be refunded in points, but they stopped doing that and instead upgraded the shipping service. I think a lot of people are going to be really upset if they downgraded the shipping and continue to charge the same amount for shipping. (Personally, I would have preferred the old method of slower shipping with points given). It's especially going to be bad for their business if they don't even send out any sort of alert that shipping methods have been changed (at least have the decency to give us an excuse about shipping costs going up).

But I have ordered some other things through slow shipping methods, and they've arrived quicker than the Memebox's that were shipped. I'm only receiving the upgraded Value box sets (and boxes thrown in with those orders), everything else is taking FOREVER.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Given all the box shipping delays on the postal service end I'm wondering if Memebox changed the level of shipping for standard shipped boxes? I've had stuff get stuck in Korea and the US, but it was always related to the shipping speed I bought. If it were one person or a few boxes, it would be a missing pallet, but it seems like things are generally moving in a different pattern--or are most people getting things at the usual time? I'm talking about just boxes shipped via standard shipping in August, really.


Mine just moved!  I wonder if it was because of the Korean holiday that was the 14-19th?

I did get my USA order.  Shipped Priority 2-day, too!  Nicely done Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krisame (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help ladies! I'll most likely be going with the Earth and Sea, and the free from oil and trouble, and the 52 thumbs up! :wub:


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Given all the box shipping delays on the postal service end I'm wondering if Memebox changed the level of shipping for standard shipped boxes? I've had stuff get stuck in Korea and the US, but it was always related to the shipping speed I bought. If it were one person or a few boxes, it would be a missing pallet, but it seems like things are generally moving in a different pattern--or are most people getting things at the usual time? I'm talking about just boxes shipped via standard shipping in August, really.


 I got the GNO box in 6 days standard shipping. It shipped 8/8 and I got it 8/14


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Im surprised Memebox has Paula's choice in there box's...

http://www.memebox.com/page/5684


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got my Cute Wishlist box yesterday afternoon and it was shipped via standard shipping--1 week is the fastest I've gotten a box yet. Maybe it's something happening with the Korean post or even with U.S. customs that's delaying things.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

As someone who just got my first standard shipped box that took only a week, that's super impressive. My packages coming from the other side of the country take longer than my Memebox did from the other side of the world.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm glad to hear it's only a select few of us that are having this issue. If that's the case, they probably were just held up somewhere during the holiday or in customs.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

OK, I just bought a bundle of items from the regular Memeshop. About how long does it take them to ship a bundled item sold as one packaged grouping from the shop? I've only ordered boxes from them until now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm glad to hear it's only a select few of us that are having this issue. If that's the case, they probably were just held up somewhere during the holiday or in customs.


even before there holidays??...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> even before there holidays??...


I thought perhaps they sent out notifications and prepared labels before actually shipping the item, I'm not sure exactly how long it's been since people started experiencing shipping problems.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 21, 2014)

My shipping is still reasonable, I had a box ship on the 14th and it got to LAX on the 19th. It did sit at LAX for awhile last time though and showed up at my door with no notice.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

My shipping is pretty fast too,, but then, I just kind of ignore their dates and so forth and when it gets here, it gets here.

Kind of like having a baby, can be up to 2 weeks late and still be " on time",

BTW, the New New affiliate spoilers for the apparently disliked JP box says every box will be worth at least $155. 

*Do we believe this? Or is this more " Meme-inflation?*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm still waiting on OMG, Cute Wishlist and Hair and Body 3. None of them have moved and it's starting to frustrate me.

I got a shipping notification on August 8th for OMG box. It is now the 21st and no movement at all. I know standard is "15-25 days" but I have never ever waited this long for a box, and I've been getting boxes since the beginning. Even back when they were refunding shipping with memepoints. There should be at least SOME movement. UGHHHH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My shipping is pretty fast too,, but then, I just kind of ignore their dates and so forth and when it gets here, it gets here.
> 
> Kind of like having a baby, can be up to 2 weeks late and still be " on time",
> 
> ...


I 100% believe the box is the same. Just sounds better than $60.


----------



## seachange (Aug 21, 2014)

Can't complain with the standard shipping so far, my boxes usually arrive within 6-8 days, had only 2 boxes shipped on the same day and were shipped express with DHL &amp; arrived on the next day, received the tracking notification a day later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not an expert on high end counterfied products but I think we need to remember that many brands have a bit different conditions of sale in Asia than in Europe and the US. Their Asian branches can well be affliates with Memebox, they may offer different conditions, even different packaging or prices. 

What's more it's not like most people will get full boxes of luxury products - it's like a jackpot box so there are only a few first prizes with a really huge collection of goodies, while most people will get only one product like a lipgloss or sth (eg. this Benetint balm which is cheaper in Sephora, as someone has noticed).

I find it hard to believe that being a well known company in Korea they would openly advertise boxes with fakes - surely the companies in question would notice?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

It means Memebox is reading the thread. Which is all to the good. It looks like they're taking the tenth place items and divvying them up to make the other boxes worth more.

Or at least I hope so. More is better!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

seachange said:


> Can't complain with the standard shipping so far, my boxes usually arrive within 6-8 days, had only 2 boxes shipped on the same day and were shipped express with DHL &amp; arrived on the next day, received the tracking notification a day later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />,


Standard shipping is normally pretty good for me too. Even if I have to wait a bit longer, I'm fine with it. But 13 days since I received shipping notification, and it still just shows the box arriving to the shipping partner. Absolutely no movement in 13 days. Even if it all updates tomorrow it's still insane that it's not here yet. 

I don't mind waiting but as a blogger I like to get my boxes, try and test everything and THEN write the review. By the time my boxes get to me they'll be on OMG #10 LOL


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 21, 2014)

With standard shipping, boxes are taking usually 10 days to get to me in Canada.  Longest so far has been 15 days, hopefully it won't take longer than that.  My Cute box is still in limbo somewhere...

And somewhat off-topic, but I don't know where else to ask this question...

Awhile back, Memebox was including a trio of RE:CIPE Slowganic cleanser pods in some Naked boxes.  Online pictures have them looking marshmellow-like in texture, but I remember there being comments in one of these threads that some of the ones Memebox sent out looked rather melted.  Was it ever determined what the actual texture should be like?  I got a set that looks goopy and I don't know if it's still safe to use!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 21, 2014)

Standard shipping usually takes from 5 to 7 days to Poland, which I find really impressive in fact.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sorry but I don' t really understand the jackpot box thing.  So can you get the box for $32 with all the products or something? Or do you have to win it.  So confused...  Anyone care to explain?  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## julieannka (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm still waiting on OMG, Cute Wishlist and Hair and Body 3. None of them have moved and it's starting to frustrate me.
> 
> I got a shipping notification on August 8th for OMG box. It is now the 21st and no movement at all. I know standard is "15-25 days" but I have never ever waited this long for a box, and I've been getting boxes since the beginning. Even back when they were refunding shipping with memepoints. There should be at least SOME movement. UGHHHH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm waiting for a box that shipped on Aug. 5 but hasn't moved since Aug. 7.  I don't know what to think, this is the my first standard shipping experience, everything else has come via DHL.


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I'm sorry but I don' t really understand the jackpot box thing.  So can you get the box for $32 with all the products or something? Or do you have to win it.  So confused...  Anyone care to explain?  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


32+shipping for the box. My impression is you get 1 of 9 boxes now. You just gamble on whether or not you get your moneys worth.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Memebox has my shipping address wrong on one account that has one pending shipment. I cannot get them to respond at any of the email addresses I have for them. They have the address as CA. I've never even been to CA. Pulling my hair out!!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Memebox has my shipping address wrong on one account that has one pending shipment. I cannot get them to respond at any of the email addresses I have for them. They have the address as CA. I've never even been to CA. Pulling my hair out!!!!


Put something like: SHIPPING ADDRESS CHANGE URGENT! in the title line, sometimes it gets their attention. Try also sending them fb messages, tweet them and write it in the comments on fb. That's what I did when I needed to contact them quickly and they responded.


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Memebox has my shipping address wrong on one account that has one pending shipment. I cannot get them to respond at any of the email addresses I have for them. They have the address as CA. I've never even been to CA. Pulling my hair out!!!!


Is the state the only thing wrong with the address? If they ship it and don't respond, can the USPS do anything once they have it?


----------



## seachange (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> Is the state the only thing wrong with the address? If they ship it and don't respond, can the USPS do anything once they have it?


Most carriers will charge redelivery/redirection fee if the address is changed after shipping &amp; usually only the sender  can redirect.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> 32+shipping for the box. My impression is you get 1 of 9 boxes now. You just gamble on whether or not you get your moneys worth.


Oh icic.  I thought it was all of the products.  I was like DAMNNNN I'm so getting that box XD.  Nevermind then if it is gambling :S.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Hmm. I just found a Superbox on sale for $17.00. Shipping on Aug. 29th.

Superbox Back To School- Hopegirl cosmetics box.
I probably missed it earlier, who knows-- but found it only through a search on " Hopegirl". I wanted to get a better look at K- makeup so I ordered it. It's cheap enough that if the lipstick is good, there's the purchase price.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

The Hope Girl Back to School cosmetics box is actually a great deal for $17 (VIP price)

I've tried lots of the Hope Girl products and they get a bad rep sometimes, but I really REALLY like the lipsticks. I would buy this if I didn't already have both of those shades (or at least shades very close to the ones pictured.)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The Hope Girl Back to School cosmetics box is actually a great deal for $17 (VIP price)
> 
> I've tried lots of the Hope Girl products and they get a bad rep sometimes, but I really REALLY like the lipsticks. I would buy this if I didn't already have both of those shades (or at least shades very close to the ones pictured.)


I bought it at that price, ya know? I didn't realize I was quoting the VIP price-- I never get all the pricing and links right. 

I will probably like at least some of this because I really liked the colors of the things you were showing on the same page as the Summer Boxed special deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I bought it at that price, ya know? I didn't realize I was quoting the VIP price-- I never get all the pricing and links right.
> 
> I will probably like at least some of this because I really liked the colors of the things you were showing on the same page as the Summer Boxed special deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Man I am in love with that Hope Girl Summer box. I just ordered 2 of them on my credit card (don't tell the hubs!) to give to my sisters for Christmas because they're just such cute little kits! I'm actually contemplating buying this back to school box anyway so I have backups of the lipstick...I've got 11 Memepoints on one of my rarely-used accounts and with a $5 coupon code, I'll be getting this for practically shipping cost!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Man I am in love with that Hope Girl Summer box. I just ordered 2 of them on my credit card (don't tell the hubs!) to give to my sisters for Christmas because they're just such cute little kits! I'm actually contemplating buying this back to school box anyway so I have backups of the lipstick...I've got 11 Memepoints on one of my rarely-used accounts and with a $5 coupon code, I'll be getting this for practically shipping cost!


My DOWNFALL is a very unusual thing.. It's cute kits and sets. I was BORN to love Memebox.

I collect Jason Wu's haute couture fashion dolls, and when the design team designs a " gift box" of a doll with several outfits, I have been known to spend 4 figures on one. 

I'm such a completist, and I adore cute/ pretty things arranged in their boxes, preferably with a clear window area on the lid. Wish Memeboxes had this already. LOL. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Man I am in love with that Hope Girl Summer box. I just ordered 2 of them on my credit card (don't tell the hubs!) to give to my sisters for Christmas because they're just such cute little kits! I'm actually contemplating buying this back to school box anyway so I have backups of the lipstick...I've got 11 Memepoints on one of my rarely-used accounts and with a $5 coupon code, I'll be getting this for practically shipping cost!


Uh, the shipping cost for the Summer Kit was 16. I was stunned, but " 'Im out of nail polish remover". See?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

An addict can always justify her shopping addictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 21, 2014)

So the last box bundle I bought was head to toe and Halloween . None if this weeks boxes I'm buying they all seem meh. And the jackpot box I still refuse to tell people even on the groups I'm in to buy. I feel it's gambling for a box of excess stock.

To be fair once @fanservice posted she had gone through a company for Korean memebox in Instagram do I looked up the website and ordered from there. I asked for a Korean box


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So the last box bundle I bought was head to toe and Halloween . None if this weeks boxes I'm buying they all seem meh. And the jackpot box I still refuse to tell people even on the groups I'm in to buy. I feel it's gambling for a box of excess stock.
> 
> To be fair once @fanservice posted she had gone through a company for Korean memebox in Instagram do I looked up the website and ordered from there. I asked for a Korean boxif I get it I will order more


I read her posts about this and was very intrigued... I hope you have wonderful experiences and get tons of high end  USA and European cosmetics!!! ( all genuine, of course)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Uh, the shipping cost for the Summer Kit was 16. I was stunned, but " 'Im out of nail polish remover". See?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> An addict can always justify her shopping addictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL I do that ALL the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So the last box bundle I bought was head to toe and Halloween . None if this weeks boxes I'm buying they all seem meh. And the jackpot box I still refuse to tell people even on the groups I'm in to buy. I feel it's gambling for a box of excess stock.
> 
> To be fair once @fanservice posted she had gone through a company for Korean memebox in Instagram do I looked up the website and ordered from there. I asked for a Korean boxif I get it I will order more


If you get the Korean version, can you do comparisons to an authentic product, just to see if there's any difference? Or post pictures on your blog to see if maybe experienced readers notice anything funny about it. Just a thought!


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 21, 2014)

for the hope girl superbox, i saw in the pictures there are two lipstick, but the description is only 1. What do you think?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg this all this talk about the youtube girls double chin and crooked mouth have reaffirmed my fear of ever, EVER having a youtube channel. She is absolutely beautiful and my biggest fear is being constantly ridiculed and judged for every single imperfection I have lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #bloggerforever


No worries, you're gorgeous and so is she.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was merely poking fun at myself.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 21, 2014)

Omg, so not interested in this new box AGAIN! The last I've bought was Cafe+Lipstick bundle and not a thing since then. It's a forced rehab for me - I'm just suffering! LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Put something like: SHIPPING ADDRESS CHANGE URGENT! in the title line, sometimes it gets their attention. Try also sending them fb messages, tweet them and write it in the comments on fb. That's what I did when I needed to contact them quickly and they responded.


I've sent urgent emails to them for over 10 days. No reply to that particular email address at all. Not even the Zen Desk one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> for the hope girl superbox, i saw in the pictures there are two lipstick, but the description is only 1. What do you think?


Coin toss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it could be one or both... I just don't know at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> If you get the Korean version, can you do comparisons to an authentic product, just to see if there's any difference? Or post pictures on your blog to see if maybe experienced readers notice anything funny about it. Just a thought!


OR send a product or two to someone you trust implicitly if you aren't sure, OR take it to the appropriate makeup counter at a Dept. Store- Chanel, MAC, Bobbi Brown.

I'd love to have a chance to see for myself if the items are real, because I can spot a fake a MILE away.

Those " unique" boxed sets you see in the Duty Free Shops when you are flying internationally? Rebranded and knock off packaging most of the time. CHanel perfumes might be the ONLY exception. My friends didn't believe me for years, so I'd give them  flaky, chalky ( to my eyes) Lancome' uniquely configured palettes I bought in the company's boxes from the freaking Duty Free shops. LOLOL* After all the toxins coming out of China, I stopped doing it.*

Plus, I fly differently now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Memebox has my shipping address wrong on one account that has one pending shipment. I cannot get them to respond at any of the email addresses I have for them. They have the address as CA. I've never even been to CA. Pulling my hair out!!!!


They did the exact same thing to me!!!!!!! I live in Newburyport, MA. My first few orders were changed to Newburyport, CA automatically (and my zip code was changed from the correct one to the one in CA). I have NO idea how something like that happened, but I'm shocked to find that it wasn't just me this happened to.

I was able to get DHL to reroute a few packages to me, but the rest were returned. I'm STILL trying to deal with those few boxes with Memebox, and I think I may have to do a chargeback, I was able to get them to corrrect my address on the remaining orders that had not yet shipped yet, but STILL waiting (2 weeks now) to get them to reship those other packages or refund me. They also charged me tax on those orders (I should not be charged tax) and I had a few LARGE orders, so I really want that money back as well.

How does something like that even happen?!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine just moved!  I wonder if it was because of the Korean holiday that was the 14-19th?
> 
> I did get my USA order.  Shipped Priority 2-day, too!  Nicely done Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't gotten anything yet with my USA order, and I ordered 3 things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They just passed their 5 day guarantee, so I will be asking for those free gifts!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm glad to hear it's only a select few of us that are having this issue. If that's the case, they probably were just held up somewhere during the holiday or in customs.


Mine are shipped out at different times and they aren't moving.  OMG was shipped out on the 8th, Travellers on 12th and Superfood/Hair &amp; Body 3 on the 14th.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine are shipped out at different times and they aren't moving.  OMG was shipped out on the 8th, Travellers on 12th and Superfood/Hair &amp; Body 3 on the 14th.


I have had packages shipped from Korea with the cheapest method that weren't scanned for a bit then just randomly showed up. So I'm really hoping it's something like that.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Not really interested in hope girl box.  I am getting so much makeup right now - starlooks looks to be delivered today, I have an indie eyeshadow haul and sub coming my way AND I ordered UD Naked2 Basics (cause I had too...) and I have memebox's F/W box.

I am just so sad that none of my boxes have moved and none of my USA items that I purchased last week have shipped out yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

A little off topic, but I've been writing up my Memebox reviews, and Memebox you need to stop hyphenating every other word, and stop with the run on sentences! Dehydration is in fact a word that doesn't need a hyphen! /endrant


----------



## yunii (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Not really interested in hope girl box. I am getting so much makeup right now - starlooks looks to be delivered today, I have an indie eyeshadow haul and sub coming my way AND I ordered UD Naked2 Basics (cause I had too...) and I have memebox's F/W box.
> 
> I am just so sad that none of my boxes have moved and none of my USA items that I purchased last week have shipped out yet.


My USA items did the same thing but it magically appeared in my mailbox. It never updated the tracking.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine are shipped out at different times and they aren't moving.  OMG was shipped out on the 8th, Travellers on 12th and Superfood/Hair &amp; Body 3 on the 14th.


I am in the same boat, and I am starting to get antsy.  I have 2 boxes from the 5th, 1 from the 8th, and 3 from the 12th that haven't shown any movement this week. They must be stuck in customs, because the boxes from the 5th show that the left the Int'l Post Office at Incheon on the 7th.  Isn't that usually the last scan that will show up on the EMS site?  Then the next scan that shows up on USPS is usually the arrival scan at the customs office?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I am in the same boat, and I am starting to get antsy.  I have 2 boxes from the 5th, 1 from the 8th, and 3 from the 12th that haven't shown any movement this week. They must be stuck in customs, because the boxes from the 5th show that the left the Int'l Post Office at Incheon on the 7th.  Isn't that usually the last scan that will show up on the EMS site?  Then the next scan that shows up on USPS is usually the arrival scan at the customs office?


yes, I have been waiting for them to show up in NY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nothing, nada.  And there isn't anything the PO can do when it is in customs.  I have spoken with a great guy here at my local PO - he has helped me when my packages start taking a tour of the country - and he stated that customs don't even take THEIR inquires.  A bunch of snobs - lol


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I have been waiting for them to show up in NY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nothing, nada.  And there isn't anything the PO can do when it is in customs.  I have spoken with a great guy here at my local PO - he has helped me when my packages start taking a tour of the country - and he stated that customs don't even take THEIR inquires.  A bunch of snobs - lol


Yeah, I have a great lady at my local PO too, and she tried to help me when some boxes were bouncing around random states. She pretty much said the same thing!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

No more Hopegirl products, pleaseee noo


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No more Hopegirl products, pleaseee noo


I'm just glad they're in a blatantly themed box. Hopefully they're clearing out stock!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm just glad they're in a blatantly themed box. Hopefully they're clearing out stock!


Yes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

So Im ordering Luckybox Season 19 from Memebox Korea from the re-ship service, I think its like the Jack pot box.

This is what the box is about

"The product  "Lucky Box Memebox Season #19" is not for select option. 
That's for random given item.
 
It has 14 items, you can get one of them randomly.
That means either you can get option #1 or can't.
 
And, it's delivery starts from Sep/19 in order.
Even though, you're ok, we'll proceed this request."


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So Im ordering Luckybox Season 19 from Memebox Korea from the re-ship service, I think its like the Jack pot box.
> 
> This is what the box is about
> 
> ...


----------



## neosan (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, I went for the Hope Girl box, and I HOPE (see what I did there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) that it ships out in a timely manner.  It'd be funny if it arrives before the other stuff I am waiting on, though the ship date is August 29th. Maybe everything will get a move on then. 

It looks like a good box for the promo price. Usually, I am not one for animal print anything, but for some reason, I like the Hope Girl packaging. Has anyone tried the CC cream before?  I hope it color adjusts well enough for me.  Methinks I am too olive for the BB/CC creams and such, as much as I love the formula.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm just glad they're in a blatantly themed box. Hopefully they're clearing out stock!


I wish it was a secret key blatantly themed box! lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

I want a dear by Enprani blatantly themed box


----------



## neosan (Aug 21, 2014)

Glory Be, something moved!  My Memeshop order finally made it to New York!  :lol:


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg this all this talk about the youtube girls double chin and crooked mouth have reaffirmed my fear of ever, EVER having a youtube channel. She is absolutely beautiful and my biggest fear is being constantly ridiculed and judged for every single imperfection I have lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> #bloggerforever


If people are criticizing how she looks, then maybe I don't want to live anymore, because people are definitely judging me! lol

(she's beautiful, I see no flaws!)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> If people are criticizing how she looks, then maybe I don't want to live anymore, because people are definitely judging me! lol
> 
> (she's beautiful, I see no flaws!)


Gotta agree.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

Dani is gorgeous indeed. I had to get the collab box. The more I tried to avoid the more sure I got that I needed it and would regret not getting it &gt;,&lt;


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Dani is gorgeous indeed. I had to get the collab box. The more I tried to avoid the more sure I got that I needed it and would regret not getting it &gt;,&lt;


I agree totally, and her video really "sold" me on the box.  She did an excellent job describing the products (and making me want the stuff that I already knew about, but previously didn't care about)!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So Im ordering Luckybox Season 19 from Memebox Korea from the re-ship service, I think its like the Jack pot box.
> 
> This is what the box is about
> 
> ...


please do keep us updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I agree totally, and her video really "sold" me on the box.  She did an excellent job describing the products (and making me want the stuff that I already knew about, but previously didn't care about)!


Me too! Really wanted it for the B.p cream. But now im excited for the eye cream and mist aswell! Plus that hanskin bb cream is my fav we've gotten so far in a Memebox!


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

this is probably wishful thinking but did any one get trakcing for the collab 3 yet?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 21, 2014)

Home from work to be greeted by hair and body 3, fermented 2, f/w colours , hand and nails boxes . Busy night ahead I feel


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

I missed h and b three today. Gotta get it tomorrow. But received a latest in beauty box instead yay


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 21, 2014)

So did anyone actually order the jackpot boxes . Still not convinced at all over there marketing if the box and the standard if the box ws. Will be interested to see people's boxes in Instagram. To be fair a good box for newbies but for us seasoned memebox addicts we own nearly all the products any way


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't they come out tomorrow?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 21, 2014)

I might be mistaken, but I thought the photos of MAC/Bobbi Brown were for a special box you could have a chance of winning, kind of like our jackpot box. If that's the case, couldn't they just buy the products straight up for inclusion in the prize box? If not, it still doesn't automatically mean the products are fake.

I'm considering buying the jackpot box just for the heck of it. I know the prices are inflated and there are a lot of repeats, but I have been getting a lot of my friends interested in Korean skincare, so I could definitely see passing on any of the items I don't want (as with all my other boxes). I haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## Geek (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey everyone.  Memebox needs some product reviews in our review center!!!  Can MuT count on you to write some reviews?


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They did the exact same thing to me!!!!!!! I live in Newburyport, MA. My first few orders were changed to Newburyport, CA automatically (and my zip code was changed from the correct one to the one in CA). I have NO idea how something like that happened, but I'm shocked to find that it wasn't just me this happened to.
> 
> I was able to get DHL to reroute a few packages to me, but the rest were returned. I'm STILL trying to deal with those few boxes with Memebox, and I think I may have to do a chargeback, I was able to get them to corrrect my address on the remaining orders that had not yet shipped yet, but STILL waiting (2 weeks now) to get them to reship those other packages or refund me. They also charged me tax on those orders (I should not be charged tax) and I had a few LARGE orders, so I really want that money back as well.
> 
> How does something like that even happen?!


I think that even though you entered the right address, you didn't adjust the shipping&amp;tax quote on the left side of the page when you are looking at your cart. I've noticed that for it me it always defaults to CA and adds tax until I change it myself (even though my address is in their system). I really think both of you made this mistake, but I could be wrong. Just my theory.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OR send a product or two to someone you trust implicitly if you aren't sure, OR take it to the appropriate makeup counter at a Dept. Store- Chanel, MAC, Bobbi Brown.
> 
> I'd love to have a chance to see for myself if the items are real, because I can spot a fake a MILE away.
> 
> ...


It's my first time hearing that Duty Free shops carry fakes...

So i found a blogger who got the grand prize for the YSL luckybox korean memebox

http://qufslawjddbs.blog.me/220097301983

Do those look like fakes?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> It's my first time hearing that Duty Free shops carry fakes...
> 
> So i found a blogger who got the grand prize for the YSL luckybox korean memebox
> 
> ...


I'd need to see bar codes, and the product codes to really know for sure.

They look real to me, asides from not seeing the palettes, and codes.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> It's my first time hearing that Duty Free shops carry fakes...


Me too, in fact, right now Sephora is selling a Givenchy travel palette that I've seen many times in Duty Free shops before. I'm a bit unconvinced that Sephora would sell fakes, tbh, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

http://www.sephora.com/les-mini-prismes-P387708


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'd need to see bar codes, and the product codes to really know for sure.


Yeah, all you really see is the box.


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 21, 2014)

Man, if the Hope Girl box came with mascara instead of nail polish, I'd be all over that. Got my OMG and Cute boxes though. Yay!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 21, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Man, if the Hope Girl box came with mascara instead of nail polish, I'd be all over that. Got my OMG and Cute boxes though. Yay!!!


Me too!!! I was so stoked, and was hoping for mascara and blush. I know lots of people got those items in previous boxes, but im a memen00b and didn't get those boxes. I love love love the packaging on this Hopegirl stuff!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet with my USA order, and I ordered 3 things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They just passed their 5 day guarantee, so I will be asking for those free gifts!! lol


I haven't gotten any of my 3 USA things either, and I ordered those on the 14th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Some items in the USA Exclusives Shop have been restocked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: It's the Missha items that have been restocked, and they are also on sale.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a very strong feeling that all of my Memeboxes that haven't moved in the last 2 weeks will suddenly show up next week because I'm going to be out of town for work all week!  I'm going to have to bug my husband constantly to check the mailbox so that it doesn't get overstuffed. 

It's going to be a very busy week, but I will definitely be stalking the Memebox threads for spoilers for Global #14, Diet Box, No Makeup Makeup, Daily Dose of Beauty, and especially Korea's Most Wanted!  Thankfully I'll be back home in time for an express delivery of the Scentbox 2+1 (assuming they're really nice and upgrade to express)!


----------



## Fae (Aug 21, 2014)

Got my cute &amp; brightening box today! It seems like I get my boxes in about 9 days time!

The cute box is sooo adorable! I love everything!

I'll aso definitely use everything in the brightening box! Can't wait to try everything out! ^^


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> The best part: You only pay 25.000 KRW for the current Luckybox and even if you win last price you get a Benefit Tint balm. I mean come on, who wouldn't want the chance to win the ultimate grand prize yet still is REASSURED that you're at least getting a Benefit Tint Balm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh GOD... These are ALL fakes!!!!!!

Why? Thats one thing that getting dior, YSL, bobbi brown and all for that price is REALLY suspicious. BUT! Theres a fragrance that many of you might not be familiar with, the diptyque philosykos, which is a niche brand, and since this is my signature scent since like forever, trust me, i Know that there is NO EFFING WAY to get this any cheaper Than $150. I live in Hungary and a trusted store had an outlet for a short time when i could buy YSL for like $5. Yeah, five bucks. BUT only the discontinued Shades!!! Some were expired some werent. Estee lauder, lancome, arrdeco and some perfumes like cacharel and again discontinued pieces of the brands they carry... Whatever. These are HAHAHA NOT discontinued! These are the latest stuff... And from what i Know about the Diptyque perfume... If one item is 1000% counterfreit, do you think the think oh Thats okay one fake! but then the others have to be authentic??? Hell no! If they do this with any single item, im sure they are all fakes. And that really makes me seriously doubt the authenticity of the korean brands... I mean come on, how does getting 200$ value for 20$ make sense? Even if you dont count with the memeshop prices... Ah. I really didnt want to realize this. I wanted to keep like 1-2 items from each box, and give away the others to my family and friends, but would you give something to your mother in law for example that MIGHT BE fake and cause problems like for example the bendon essence did re centis? Ahh i dont Know. This really makes me want to cancel all my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

Autocorrect ... So benton did recently


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Oh GOD... These are ALL fakes!!!!!!
> 
> Why? Thats one thing that getting dior, YSL, bobbi brown and all for that price is REALLY suspicious. BUT! Theres a fragrance that many of you might not be familiar with, the diptyque philosykos, which is a niche brand, and since this is my signature scent since like forever, trust me, i Know that there is NO EFFING WAY to get this any cheaper Than $150. I live in Hungary and a trusted store had an outlet for a short time when i could buy YSL for like $5. Yeah, five bucks. BUT only the discontinued Shades!!! Some were expired some werent. Estee lauder, lancome, arrdeco and some perfumes like cacharel and again discontinued pieces of the brands they carry... Whatever. These are HAHAHA NOT discontinued! These are the latest stuff... And from what i Know about the Diptyque perfume... If one item is 1000% counterfreit, do you think the think oh Thats okay one fake! but then the others have to be authentic??? Hell no! If they do this with any single item, im sure they are all fakes. And that really makes me seriously doubt the authenticity of the korean brands... I mean come on, how does getting 200$ value for 20$ make sense? Even if you dont count with the memeshop prices... Ah. I really didnt want to realize this. I wanted to keep like 1-2 items from each box, and give away the others to my family and friends, but would you give something to your mother in law for example that MIGHT BE fake and cause problems like for example the bendon essence did re centis? Ahh i dont Know. This really makes me want to cancel all my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


From what I understand, you're not paying $20 for those items, you're paying $20 for the chance to win them. Most people who pay end up with just one item that might not even be worth $20.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Some New Sales up!!


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Oh GOD... These are ALL fakes!!!!!!
> 
> Why? Thats one thing that getting dior, YSL, bobbi brown and all for that price is REALLY suspicious. BUT! Theres a fragrance that many of you might not be familiar with, the diptyque philosykos, which is a niche brand, and since this is my signature scent since like forever, trust me, i Know that there is NO EFFING WAY to get this any cheaper Than $150. I live in Hungary and a trusted store had an outlet for a short time when i could buy YSL for like $5. Yeah, five bucks. BUT only the discontinued Shades!!! Some were expired some werent. Estee lauder, lancome, arrdeco and some perfumes like cacharel and again discontinued pieces of the brands they carry... Whatever. These are HAHAHA NOT discontinued! These are the latest stuff... And from what i Know about the Diptyque perfume... If one item is 1000% counterfreit, do you think the think oh Thats okay one fake! but then the others have to be authentic??? Hell no! If they do this with any single item, im sure they are all fakes. And that really makes me seriously doubt the authenticity of the korean brands... I mean come on, how does getting 200$ value for 20$ make sense? Even if you dont count with the memeshop prices... Ah. I really didnt want to realize this. I wanted to keep like 1-2 items from each box, and give away the others to my family and friends, but would you give something to your mother in law for example that MIGHT BE fake and cause problems like for example the bendon essence did re centis? Ahh i dont Know. This really makes me want to cancel all my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


Although I don't blame you at all for being skeptical, I wouldn't necessarily jump to that conclusion...I am familiar with Diptyque, and that item is probably only in the 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize boxes, of which there would only be a few.  They're probably making enough money off of the 8th, 9th and 10th place boxes to afford higher-end items in the handful of top-prize boxes.  Memebox also seems to be established enough in Korea that they may be getting some of these items as promotional products directly from licensed distributors...who knows.  It certainly does seem too good to be true when you see so many hot brands in the Korean Memeboxes, but I wouldn't accuse them of selling fakes without actually seeing the products first-hand.

As far as the US Memebox site, I wouldn't worry about the authenticity.  As several members here have said, they have contacted some of the companies featured in Memebox directly to obtain additional products and/or information, and the companies have openly acknowledged their relationship with Memebox.  Memebox is probably getting the items from them at an extremely low cost (maybe even free sometimes) due to the opportunity for exposure in the US market.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Although I don't blame you at all for being skeptical, I wouldn't necessarily jump to that conclusion...I am familiar with Diptyque, and that item is probably only in the 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize boxes, of which there would only be a few. They're probably making enough money off of the 8th, 9th and 10th place boxes to afford higher-end items in the handful of top-prize boxes. Memebox also seems to be established enough in Korea that they may be getting some of these items as promotional products directly from licensed distributors...who knows. It certainly does seem too good to be true when you see so many hot brands in the Korean Memeboxes, but I wouldn't accuse them of selling fakes without actually seeing the products first-hand.
> 
> As far as the US Memebox site, I wouldn't worry about the authenticity. As several members here have said, they have contacted some of the companies featured in Memebox directly to obtain additional products and/or information, and the companies have openly acknowledged their relationship with Memebox. Memebox is probably getting the items from them at an extremely low cost (maybe even free sometimes) due to the opportunity for exposure in the US market.


Dont get me wrong, i really really want this to be true, as i have ordered a lot of boxes, but causing breakouts and who knows what to my friends and family is worse Than the money loss... And unlike many of you girls i dont see myself trying everything but giving the rest away seems like a win-win. For example i ordered the Dani box for only the BP cream, which itself payp for the whole box, but i know my mom would love the ginseng mask, my mother in law loves sunscreens which i dont use im okay with the spf Thats in my primer and bb, and so on...


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Dont get me wrong, i really really want this to be true, as i have ordered a lot of boxes, but causing breakouts and who knows what to my friends and family is worse Than the money loss... And unlike many of you girls i dont see myself trying everything but giving the rest away seems like a win-win. For example i ordered the Dani box for only the BP cream, which itself payp for the whole box, but i know my mom would love the ginseng mask, my mother in law loves sunscreens which i dont use im okay with the spf Thats in my primer and bb, and so on...


If you are worried about specific items, you could contact the company that makes them to ensure that the ones in your memeboxes are authentic.. Then you can feel confident whether you use them or give them as gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I fully believe that the items from Memebox are authentic, but there's no harm in double checking if you are worried.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't think this "fake" talk is fair and I would like us to stop making assumptions when we have no evidence WHATSOEVER that they are not authentic. Send Memebox korea/usa a email if your worried instead. I don't think they deserve rumours about fake items going around when that's most likely not the case.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't think this "fake" talk is fair and I would like us to stop making assumptions when we have no evidence WHATSOEVER that they are not authentic. Send Memebox korea/usa a email if your worried instead. I don't think they deserve rumours about fake items going around when that's most likely not the case.


Gotta agree. I think you need proof before starting this rumour.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 21, 2014)

The sunblock is now listed in the Coffeebreak with Dani collaboration box!


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Gotta agree. I think you need proof before starting this rumour.





Theblondeangel said:


> I don't think this "fake" talk is fair and I would like us to stop making assumptions when we have no evidence WHATSOEVER that they are not authentic. Send Memebox korea/usa a email if your worried instead. I don't think they deserve rumours about fake items going around when that's most likely not the case.


Bobbi Brown already told me they are NOT affiliated, they do NOT have account with memebox, and they do NOT know how they obtain their products. They're either fake or expired products bought from a third party. I do think it's a little funny that those boxes are exclusive to korea.

However, I do not believe anything in the boxes we get from the US memebox is fake. They can't sell counterfeit to the US, it's a felony and they have an office in the states.

Edit: I contacted Bobbi Brown after they used their product as part of the advertisement for their meme pouch box that is available to all of us.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If you are worried about specific items, you could contact the company that makes them to ensure that the ones in your memeboxes are authentic.. Then you can feel confident whether you use them or give them as gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmmm, I'll try that Thanks!

Well, excuse me for being sceptical about see ing brands in memebox that dont ever have sales or collaborations with any other 'service' other Than trusted retailers..

Another thing that happened to me and made me question everything... A year ago i bought a bottle of miss dior in the most trusted store and since it wasnt my first bottle of it, i instantly saw that is wasnt authentic. I took it back to the store and they comfirmed that it really wasnt. Later it turned out that someone probably bought a fake one for crap and then bought the original one, returned the fake so she got an authentic for no Money AND they put the fake back to the shelf and .... You get it.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> Bobbi Brown already told me they are NOT affiliated, they do NOT have account with memebox, and they do NOT know how they obtain their products. They're either fake or expired products bought from a third party. I do think it's a little funny that those boxes are exclusive to korea.
> 
> However, I do not believe anything in the boxes we get from the US memebox is fake. They can't sell counterfeit to the US, it's a felony and they have an office in the states.
> 
> Edit: I contacted Bobbi Brown after they used their product as part of the advertisement for their meme pouch box that is available to all of us.


What? Selling fakes is not a crime in Korea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

rubelet said:


> The sunblock is now listed in the Coffeebreak with Dani collaboration box!


Yay I'm so excited to get this box! I do like having all the products right there on the page so I can get a blog review ready in advance, and not have to stay up until 4AM trying to type out everything on the info card.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 21, 2014)

You should contact bobbi brown etc in korea/asia, not the american site. I guess you contacted the american one? Memebox is a BIG thing down there, and I've seen tons of bloggers rave about them etc. 

It's just not fair and I'm going to stand by it.
Contact memebox in korea OR buy the box and see for yourself, until then this is just wrong and not appropiate. They get enough shit as it is.


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> What? Selling fakes is not a crime in Korea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's not new to anybody there.

I already gave what information I had and since most people are getting offended and can't handle some facts, I won't say anything else about it.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't get me wrong memebox has done things wrong. I am defending them over this as I haven't seen complete proof.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You should contact bobbi brown etc in korea/asia, not the american site. I guess you contacted the american one? Memebox is a BIG thing down there, and I've seen tons of bloggers rave about them etc.
> 
> It's just not fair and I'm going to stand by it.
> 
> Contact memebox in korea OR buy the box and see for yourself, until then this is just wrong and not appropiate. They get enough shit as it is.


This this this.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't think this "fake" talk is fair and I would like us to stop making assumptions when we have no evidence WHATSOEVER that they are not authentic. Send Memebox korea/usa a email if your worried instead. I don't think they deserve rumours about fake items going around when that's most likely not the case.


agreed.   I mean, we have legit grievances with memebox and I think it is unfair to start rumors on top of that.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Don't get me wrong memebox has done things wrong. I am defending them over this as I haven't seen complete proof.


I would actually buy a box if i could, i mean the cost of one box does worth being sure about all my other boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

They are mostly good boxes and I have been happy with most I have received since feb


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I would actually buy a box if i could, i mean the cost of one box does worth being sure about all my other boxes.


You can.  Fanservice here has blogged about how you can use a shipping service to purchase from the meme-K site.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> agreed.   I mean, we have legit grievances with memebox and I think it is unfair to start rumors on top of that.


Absolutely!! The talk of fakes seems to have blown up over the last day or two and there doesn't seem to be too evidence to substantiate it at this point. Let's discuss our actual grievances and try not to get too paranoid or suspicious.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> You can. Fanservice here has blogged about how you can use a shipping service to purchase from the meme-K site.


Really? Thats Great, can you link the post or anything?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Really? Thats Great, can you link the post or anything?


it is here in this thread a few pages back.  I posted it the other day.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, this whole Jackpot box thing is confusing me again lol.  REGULAR box's for jackpot box's has what in it again? (if you don't "win")


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ok, this whole Jackpot box thing is confusing me again lol.  REGULAR box's for jackpot box's has what in it again? (if you don't "win")


I think it is at least $155.00 worth of products.  I think..


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Absolutely!! The talk of fakes seems to have blown up over the last day or two and there doesn't seem to be too evidence to substantiate it at this point. Let's discuss our actual grievances and try not to descend into paranoia.


Okay, does anybody Know anything about the prori aroma ac gel mist from the Dani box? I googled it but couldnt find anything... But that sure sounds interesting, especially the bee venom part


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Okay, does anybody Know anything about the prori aroma ac gel mist from the Dani box? I googled it but couldnt find anything... But that sure sounds interesting, especially the bee venom part


Not sure if it has been in a box before


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it is at least $155.00 worth of products. I think..


But we don't know exactly what


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> But we don't know exactly what


yes, it is a mystery!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

But my physic powers say.... Repeats repeats repeats


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Okay, does anybody Know anything about the prori aroma ac gel mist from the Dani box? I googled it but couldnt find anything... But that sure sounds interesting, especially the bee venom part


Was a bit hard to find but i managed to find it on the kr G Market and some other site that has it for sale

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/DetailView/Item.aspx?goodscode=376152796

http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/64779249?keyword=%ED%94%84%EB%A1%9C%EC%9C%A0

i think this is the brand's website?

http://www.proyoumall.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=766&amp;category=

I know these might not be very helpful but if you want to look at the product in prettier and close up pictures lol

http://blog.naver.com/angelwhite79/100209479492

http://blog.naver.com/hellomilja/208396520


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Was a bit hard to find but i managed to find it on the kr G Market and some other site that has it for sale
> 
> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/DetailView/Item.aspx?goodscode=376152796
> 
> ...


Oh wow Thats Great Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

Way better Than the absolutely nothing i found


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> It's my first time hearing that Duty Free shops carry fakes...
> 
> So i found a blogger who got the grand prize for the YSL luckybox korean memebox
> 
> ...


I guess this was addressed to me.. not sure.

Like Luxxy said, I cannot tell from most photos unless fakes are bad. I can spot LV fakes best of all. Years of experience in that area.

With iffy cosmetics like at the duty free shops, I can feel the heft of the compact, the texture of the product, and the smell ( if there is a sample open) and usually identify it as legitimate or questionable, and if still in doubt, I'd take it to an AUTHORIZED  retailer of that product and find out for sure, if I had purchased or been given possible fake branded merchandise..

I'd do all of those steps before I would use a possibly counterfeited cosmetic product probably made in China. 

(* I don't mean the Memebox cosmetics shown, I mean any and all things I doubted were imported through a company to an AUTHORIZED RETAILER).*

This is what bothers me. Just like I cannot go to just ANY lovely jewelry store and buy a Rolex watch- because Rolex has, what-- AUTHORIZED RETAILERS, and so does Montblanc pens, and so does all of the LVMH group of luxury goods, and so forth and so on, what is at the heart of wondering about Memebox showing a box with 5-6 high end luxury branded items is this; Is Memebox Korea an *AUTHORIZED RETAILER* of the items? That's the bottom line, period. If a person buys a brand new Rolex from a store which is not an authorized retailer and the watch turns their arm green and stops working, it does not matter if they paid $60,000 for it. They are totally out the money because THEY didn't do their research on the authorized dealers in their area or their country. 

This is extremely important for 2 reasons: The fact that selling and buying trademarked items through a grey or black market is ILLEGAL ( and in the USA is a federal crime) and the fact that a person trying to save a few bucks will end up with absolutely worthless items if there is a problem... Like if Estee Lauder knock off products ruins a lady's skin, there is nothing she can do but go to the dermatologist. She can't report Estee Lauder to the FDA, and she can't file a lawsuit against Estee' Lauder because the knockoffs are made in China in covert factory operations. 

But yes, the last time I was in a duty free shop at an International airport, the cosmetic products were knock-offs. They had skin care products by Lancome which the brand has not sold in MANY years. Not here, and not in Europe, where I was going. I wrote down the names because I remembered them from many years before and I checked thoroughly at Parisian cosmetic counters.. Product had been discontinued from the line many years before, just like in the USA.

AND in Paris, while I was all over some Parisian cosmetic brands that were gorgeous and not exported to the USA at that time, the Parisians were lined up 6 deep at the... Estee Lauder counter. LOLOL  Estee Lauder's not " bad" but in the USA, it's extremely plentiful and not " exciting".

So, women all over the WORLD want what seems " better" or " more exotic" than what they have " at home".


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm worried. I figured I had enough time to ship my cutie box to my old address-shipped aug 5, moving out completely aug 30...well, it's been stuck in customs for 16 days. I need to chat with my post office but anybody been in this situation? Luckily I am good friends with a gal at my PO who normally just texts me when I get a package, ha.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Me too, in fact, right now Sephora is selling a Givenchy travel palette that I've seen many times in Duty Free shops before. I'm a bit unconvinced that Sephora would sell fakes, tbh, but feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/les-mini-prismes-P387708


*I didn't say that Duty Free shops ONLY sell fakes.* They do have some " unique" items and they will say that the products are only available in their shop, and they are usually fakes. I have bought the DF custom palettes and I know that SOME are not branded merchandise. It's very easy to tell once I get it home and open it up. The texture, the vividness of the colors vs muddiness, the weight and quality of the compact, it all adds up to either genuine or counterfeit if a person knows their brands extremely welll.


----------



## yunii (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Hmmm, I'll try that Thanks!
> 
> Well, excuse me for being sceptical about see ing brands in memebox that dont ever have sales or collaborations with any other 'service' other Than trusted retailers..
> 
> Another thing that happened to me and made me question everything... A year ago i bought a bottle of miss dior in the most trusted store and since it wasnt my first bottle of it, i instantly saw that is wasnt authentic. I took it back to the store and they comfirmed that it really wasnt. Later it turned out that someone probably bought a fake one for crap and then bought the original one, returned the fake so she got an authentic for no Money AND they put the fake back to the shelf and .... You get it.


Did you contact their Korean Branch? From my understanding, like the company that I work for... though we are an international, we are different business unit. Just because you are a customer for one country, doesn't mean you are one for others... They track everything in different database.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Tbh I normally buy high street/ drug store for most products then boots and Asda for rest so I would have no idea about high end... I only ever get it in beauty boxes


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Oh GOD... These are ALL fakes!!!!!!
> 
> Why? Thats one thing that getting dior, YSL, bobbi brown and all for that price is REALLY suspicious. BUT! Theres a fragrance that many of you might not be familiar with, the diptyque philosykos, which is a niche brand, and since this is my signature scent since like forever, trust me, i Know that there is NO EFFING WAY to get this any cheaper Than $150. I live in Hungary and a trusted store had an outlet for a short time when i could buy YSL for like $5. Yeah, five bucks. BUT only the discontinued Shades!!! Some were expired some werent. Estee lauder, lancome, arrdeco and some perfumes like cacharel and again discontinued pieces of the brands they carry... Whatever. These are HAHAHA NOT discontinued! These are the latest stuff... And from what i Know about the Diptyque perfume... If one item is 1000% counterfreit, do you think the think oh Thats okay one fake! but then the others have to be authentic??? Hell no! If they do this with any single item, im sure they are all fakes. And that really makes me seriously doubt the authenticity of the korean brands... I mean come on, how does getting 200$ value for 20$ make sense? Even if you dont count with the memeshop prices... Ah. I really didnt want to realize this. I wanted to keep like 1-2 items from each box, and give away the others to my family and friends, but would you give something to your mother in law for example that MIGHT BE fake and cause problems like for example the bendon essence did re centis? Ahh i dont Know. This really makes me want to cancel all my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


These are stock photos. Meaning, these are not photos of the actual items. The Diptyque photo could have been used accidentally.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> Did you contact their Korean Branch? From my understanding, like the company that I work for... though we are an international, we are different business unit. Just because you are a customer for one country, doesn't mean you are one for others... They track everything in different database.


Isnt memebox located is the US? Mac doesnt collaborate with anyone in the US. But whatever, I'll just buy a more expensive and interesting product from ebay or koreadepart and compare. Thats the easiest way i can think of.

The point when i first got concerned is the benton incident. It's just not exactly clear that benton messed up a batch and sent it out to memebox and they Sold it, but this batch was available from other places too, or those were mostly/all(?) From memeshop. I dont Know ir that makes sense.

Whatever, i dont Know whats different in Korea but some deals just seem to be too good to be true, but Thats a different memebox, in a different country, i dont Know... I mean i GET IT some brands sell their products to memebox real cheap for US exposure... But i dont think YSL MAC Dior etc needs this kind of advertisement. I dont Know it's just confusing.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

I think Korean memebox is based in korea


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> These are stock photos. Meaning, these are not photos of the actual items. The Diptyque photo could have been used accidentally.


Really? That makes a big difference then. I did not Know that.

Are the jackpot prices stock photos as well? Im really confused now.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

The big brands are in the Korean memebox not the international one


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 21, 2014)

Btw, @@biancardi my boxes are in the same boat as yours.

I am still waiting on OMG from the 8th, Cute Wishlist from the 12th and Hair &amp; Body from the 14th. There is zero movement!

OMG has been in Incheon since the 9th. And the others aren't even in Incheon. Tracking says preparing for postage.

This has never happened to me before. I am hoping it is just a delay because of the holiday.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think Korean memebox is based in korea


Blah, youre right, it's late, im Tired... I dont Know about korean mac, but i dont think they make an exeption there, but who knows. Looks like those were stock photos anyway, so whatever.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

The truth is this: High end cosmetics do not go on sale. 

There may be gift with purchase special smaller items at special times, but again, cosmetics sold in a department or specialty store like Sephora do NOT go on sale. Sephora might run a promo specific to them for a percentage off the total price once in a blue moon, but they will NOT have discounted Dior or a specific brand UNLESS the company issues a very rare sale- type event ( which is usually not really a sale at all),

Luxury brand cosmetics do not go on sale. This is always the case. The brands I know and trust also do NOT have " outlets". "Outlet" sales at a county fairground- bogus merchandise. I've seen the photos of raids.

I follow this issue very closely because it totally baffles me why ANYONE could possibly think that Bobbi Brown, MAC, or any other luxury brand HAS to have a sale!! Their prices are strong no matter what the economy. And in times of world war- women bought new lipsticks. It's well documented that when there is little money to spend on luxuries, a woman will buy a new lipstick or fragrance because the change is immediate to HER as well as to others.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Really? That makes a big difference then. I did not Know that.
> 
> Are the jackpot prices stock photos as well? Im really confused now.


Yes, the pictures you see from the Korean Lucky Memeboxes are stock photos. But from what i've seen, they do include the products they portray/said they were gonna include in the actual box. The products are listed under the pictures for each different prizes.

As for the Jackpot box which is available globally, it's not a stock photo ^^

I think Memebox photographed them.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Really? That makes a big difference then. I did not Know that.
> 
> Are the jackpot prices stock photos as well? Im really confused now.


I believe the first set was photoshopped groupings of past Memeboxes. The last set of photos appears to be a photo of the actual products rearranged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

pff I'm up to date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so everyone is longing for their memebox to arrive, wishing we had good stuff like the korean memebox in our memeboxes.

Turns out they're fake and ppl have broken or opened products in their memebox.

Am I missing something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How are you all doing today?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

I have had one open one in my travellers


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

_Also this jackpot thing is so not clear to me..._

No one wins a memebox right? We have to buy the box.

And the first buying gets a big box full of goodies ($1000)

The next buyer get a little bit les and so on and by the end of the day you get a normal memebox?

Or is this all wrong?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have had one open one in my travellers


I hope not bad,  My lotion opened a bit but it was fixable.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it is a lottery for different sized boxes


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hope not bad, My lotion opened a bit but it was fixable.


Yes, just sticky fingers when I was filming... I hate being sticky


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> _Also this jackpot thing is so not clear to me..._
> 
> No one wins a memebox right? We have to buy the box.
> 
> ...


It's random who gets which box. Only one box will be the 1st place box, a random buyer of the box will "win" it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think it is a lottery for different sized boxes


but we need to buy them right and the matter how fast you are you get more?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> _Also this jackpot thing is so not clear to me..._
> 
> No one wins a memebox right? We have to buy the box.
> 
> ...


Do you receive Memebox email??Your email from Memebox should state that the minimum value of the JP box is $155 retail.

They don't say what products will be put in the boxes after the photos of boxes 1-3.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's random who gets which box. Only one box will be the 1st place box, a random buyer of the box will "win" it.


Alright so how do we ever know who has the first price box...maybe it could be an loner who want memebox has no blog or what not and we'll never know right?!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright so how do we ever know who has the first price box...maybe it could be an loner who want memebox has no blog or what not and we'll never know right?!


It's not our business to know. If/ when I win items with large values,I never tell a soul.

And I have won trips, jewelry, a whole media room from MTV.. but did declare the value on income tax. IRS is the only entity who needs to know what I have inside my house of value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Do you receive Memebox email??Your email from Memebox should state that the minimum value of the JP box is $155 retail.
> 
> They don't say what products will be put in the boxes after the photos of boxes 1-3.


I do get emails but I find them unclear and messy language but that could be language barrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (dutch and dyslexia)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

I really am interested in buying some of the Korean Memebox's, and several items from the shop. I know a couple of people have mentioned buying the Memebox's, and I'm really curious about how much it ends up costing for them to be shipped through that service. If any of you have gone through with it and have paid the service their shipping fees, I'd really love it if you could all share how much everything ended up costing.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It's not our business to know.


Thats good to know, I thought they would announce or what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really am interested in buying some of the Korean Memebox's, and several items from the shop. I know a couple of people have mentioned buying the Memebox's, and I'm really curious about how much it ends up costing for them to be shipped through that service. If any of you have gone through with it and have paid the service their shipping fees, I'd really love it if you could all share how much everything ended up costing.


I tried to make an account there but I constantly get some kind of korean message that I cant select to translate so I hae no clue what I'm doing wrong xD so I'll leave it be


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Do you receive Memebox email??Your email from Memebox should state that the minimum value of the JP box is $155 retail.
> 
> They don't say what products will be put in the boxes after the photos of boxes 1-3.


So they changed it from $60? Memespies must be amongst us!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

woops this was a double post


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Or changed the rrps?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I do get emails but I find them unclear and messy language but that could be language barrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (dutch and dyslexia)


Please forgive me. I did not know. I'm sorry for my not knowing. 

((hugs))  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes, just sticky fingers when I was filming... I hate being sticky


oh no!! your video not ruined?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I tried to make an account there but I constantly get some kind of korean message that I cant select to translate so I hae no clue what I'm doing wrong xD so I'll leave it be


I was told a bit ago that they only ship their boxes within Korea, so I think the shipping service people are using is the only real way to get them shipped out of the country. 

I'm going to struggle enough as it is to figure out how to buy things through the service, I can't even imagine trying to put in my information to make an account! It's a shame that even Google Translate can't put a dent in the page.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Please forgive me. I did not know. I'm sorry for my not knowing.
> 
> ((hugs))  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ooo no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but thanks for the hug  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> oh no!! your video not ruined?


Nope it is still in there with me freaking out.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So they changed it from $60? Memespies must be amongst us!


Yes, it was changed and briefly commented upon in this thread. We pretty much figured it was only a change in ""Meme-inflation". ( If they can make up words, so can I).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was told a bit ago that they only ship their boxes within Korea, so I think the shipping service people are using is the only real way to get them shipped out of the country.
> 
> I'm going to struggle enough as it is to figure out how to buy things through the service, I can't even imagine trying to put in my information to make an account! It's a shame that even Google Translate can't put a dent in the page.


Hmm wonder what kind of service would that be,,scared I'll never get my box if it has to hop to everywhere before it gets here.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope it is still in there with me freaking out.


ah so you're not a cutter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> true and honest


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was told a bit ago that they only ship their boxes within Korea, so I think the shipping service people are using is the only real way to get them shipped out of the country.
> 
> I'm going to struggle enough as it is to figure out how to buy things through the service, I can't even imagine trying to put in my information to make an account! It's a shame that even Google Translate can't put a dent in the page.


I am not learning written Korean like Fanserviced did just to get a Korean Memebox from the courier service.. and pay more money on top of that.. Are you?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> ah so you're not a cutter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> true and honest


I only cut if I curse or something goes badly wrong. I often fight with packaging in my videos though.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it would be in Memebox' best interest to announce the first name and last initial of the winner at least on their Facebook page.  

I did contact them and its totally and completely random, Marjolein.  So you don't have to be the first person to buy the box to get the best one.

I really really hope they put up the numbers like someone mentioned earlier.  How many boxes there are for each place, I mean.

In other news, I got my Brightening Care (totally unexpected because the USPS had not updated it since LAX) and I LOVE IT SO MUCH! /swoon


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I only cut if I curse or something goes badly wrong. I often fight with packaging in my videos though.


you could add bleeps when you curse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Isnt memebox located is the US? Mac doesnt collaborate with anyone in the US. But whatever, I'll just buy a more expensive and interesting product from ebay or koreadepart and compare. Thats the easiest way i can think of.
> 
> The point when i first got concerned is the benton incident. It's just not exactly clear that benton messed up a batch and sent it out to memebox and they Sold it, but this batch was available from other places too, or those were mostly/all(?) From memeshop. I dont Know ir that makes sense.
> 
> Whatever, i dont Know whats different in Korea but some deals just seem to be too good to be true, but Thats a different memebox, in a different country, i dont Know... I mean i GET IT some brands sell their products to memebox real cheap for US exposure... But i dont think YSL MAC Dior etc needs this kind of advertisement. I dont Know it's just confusing.


You might not notice but all our memebox are shipped from Korea. Only a small potion of their meme shop is in USA. All they luckybox pictures of brand names products are on their Korea memebox website which only ships within Korea.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it would be in Memebox' best interest to announce the first name and last initial of the winner at least on their Facebook page.
> 
> I did contact them and its totally and completely random, Marjolein.  So you don't have to be the first person to buy the box to get the best one.
> 
> ...


Thank you !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its all clear now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got that box too today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's awesome!! we're going to be soo white!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YES!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it would be in Memebox' best interest to announce the first name and last initial of the winner at least on their Facebook page.
> 
> I did contact them and its totally and completely random, Marjolein.  So you don't have to be the first person to buy the box to get the best one.
> 
> ...


The only way they can announce a name is if there are rules posted ahead of the box's sale and the person who bought the box had an opportunity to read the rules stating that his or her name would be published. By buying a box, if there are printed rules, then the winner has given consent to it through the purchase.

The key here is "rules posted* in advance* which state that the winner's name or partial name will be revealed".


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 21, 2014)

*Totally off topic and LOL*
 
To just use 3 words from this forums topic 
 
I need some _service_:
How can I find myself a _Korean_ or Chinese handsome,intelligent and _beautiful_ guy who's 180cm tall or taller in the Netherlands?
(and not gay)
 
Is that a needle in a haystack or what xD


----------



## yunii (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The truth is this: High end cosmetics do not go on sale.
> 
> There may be gift with purchase special smaller items at special times, but again, cosmetics sold in a department or specialty store like Sephora do NOT go on sale. Sephora might run a promo specific to them for a percentage off the total price once in a blue moon, but they will NOT have discounted Dior or a specific brand UNLESS the company issues a very rare sale- type event ( which is usually not really a sale at all),
> 
> ...


Here is a link of an Estée Lauder sale from some random blogger. If you never get invited to one. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It is a charity thing and invitation are all delivered by hand to certain companies and people. I alway believe, it is good to be a little open minded because not everything is extreme and impossible.
http://www.rockpaperbeauty.com/2014/04/estee-lauder-and-mac-warehouse-sale.html


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Totally off topic and LOL*
> 
> To just use 3 words from this forums topic
> 
> ...


Think so.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The truth is this: High end cosmetics do not go on sale.
> 
> There may be gift with purchase special smaller items at special times, but again, cosmetics sold in a department or specialty store like Sephora do NOT go on sale. Sephora might run a promo specific to them for a percentage off the total price once in a blue moon, but they will NOT have discounted Dior or a specific brand UNLESS the company issues a very rare sale- type event ( which is usually not really a sale at all),
> 
> ...


I don't know if that's the case in the US (or wherever you live), but where i live... High end cosmetics do go on sale.

Marionnaud (a speciality store, our version of Sephora cause we don't have Sephora here) does occasional AMAZING sales.

Currently, they offer 25% off on all Biotherm products (they're a skincare brand, but considered pretty high end). I've also seen a Clairins sale.

I also want to say that not too long ago they had an event where ALL lip products were 40% off, including brands like Estee Lauder, Dior, Chanel but i guess that would go in the category of the "once in a blue moon" sale. Even now they're doing the same event but with nail polishes. All of the products are genuine (obviously) and not old stocks from past limited editions or whatsoever.

All i'm saying is, different countries (and different companies) can have different ways of selling products.


----------



## yunii (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I don't know if that's the case in the US (or wherever you live), but where i live... High end cosmetics do go on sale.
> 
> Marionnaud (a speciality store, our version of Sephora cause we don't have Sephora here) does occasional AMAZING sales.
> 
> ...


I agree, I got like 15% off entire purchase from Sephora Canada before.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> Here is a link of an Estée Lauder sale from some random blogger. If you never get invited to one. Doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It is a charity thing and invitation are all delivered by hand to certain companies and people. I alway believe, it is good to be a little open minded because not everything is extreme and impossible.
> 
> http://www.rockpaperbeauty.com/2014/04/estee-lauder-and-mac-warehouse-sale.html


Unless there are Estee Lauder company officials there with proper credentials, I still don't believe it's from the actual Estee' Lauder cosmetic house itself. MAYBE a dept. store sponsors the sales, but to me, this still looks like a gray market sale at best. JMO, and no harm meant to anyone.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Boots often will and one of our sites had lots of lipstick on sale with the lipstick day this month


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I don't know if that's the case in the US (or wherever you live), but where i live... High end cosmetics do go on sale.
> 
> Marionnaud (a speciality store, our version of Sephora cause we don't have Sephora here) does occasional AMAZING sales.
> 
> ...


Did you miss the part where I said that retailers LIKE Sephora may have a special offer?


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Did you miss the part where I said that retailers LIKE Sephora may have a special offer?


You mentioned retailers like Sephora may have special offers that take a percentage off the total price of your purchase but they DO NOT have brand-specific sales (or were you talking about dept. stores for this part?). Or at least that's what i understood. Sorry if i misunderstood.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 21, 2014)

Here in Canada, there's a biannual (I believe) MAC/Estee Lauder and other brands owned by Estee Lauder warehouse sale. You can get some absolutely great steals there, and it isn't completely open to the public but some can still gain access. It is completely legitimate as employees of MAC/Estee Lauder receive exclusive invitations along with maybe a couple others they can pass on to their friends and family. Luxury cosmetics absolutely do go on sale, just much more infrequently and at different circumstances. There are products at cosmetics company outlets that are luxury brands and entirely legitimate as well. I believe that the memebox Korea lucky box items are likely completely legitimate, and without proof, we are merely speculating and spreading false information. As others have mentioned, only the grand prize contains a large amount of luxury products- the last place winners only receive one mid-end product (which Benefit is in my opinion). In the past, British magazines have included deluxe size or full size Benefit products, so perhaps Memebox also has received these items in their boxes for a highly discounted price.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes Glamour magazine in uk often has benefit samples


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

In addition, MAC stores in major malls in Canada also have huge sales because they want to get rid of stock. I've been to them myself.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 21, 2014)

Mac also do imats


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It's not our business to know. If/ when I win items with large values,I never tell a soul.
> 
> And I have won trips, jewelry, a whole media room from MTV.. but did declare the value on income tax. IRS is the only entity who needs to know what I have inside my house of value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well you just told all of us...


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

What the heck are customs fees going to be like for the jackpot winner with a box worth $1000?


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> What the heck are customs fees going to be like for the jackpot winner with a box worth $1000?


............ That thought didn't even pass my mind omg......


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

Customs is NOT going to overlook a package that huge. I just thought about this.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> Customs is NOT going to overlook a package that huge. I just thought about this.


I've received orders from Korea that had have a COMPLETE breakdown of items posted on the OUTSIDE of the box with the prices. And my largest order was around $700. I've also had a few others in the $600+ range, and nothing happened. 

I also wonder if Memebox posts accurate values on their boxes, does anyone outside of the US know about this from experience?


----------



## Robinssa (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The truth is this: High end cosmetics do not go on sale.
> 
> There may be gift with purchase special smaller items at special times, but again, cosmetics sold in a department or specialty store like Sephora do NOT go on sale. Sephora might run a promo specific to them for a percentage off the total price once in a blue moon, but they will NOT have discounted Dior or a specific brand UNLESS the company issues a very rare sale- type event ( which is usually not really a sale at all),
> 
> ...


Actually, Estée Lauder does have an outlet store which carries it's various brands like Mac and Bobbi Brown. I think they are called Cosmetic Company Store.... Many great deals.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've received orders from Korea that had have a COMPLETE breakdown of items posted on the OUTSIDE of the box with the prices. And my largest order was around $700. I've also had a few others in the $600+ range, and nothing happened.
> 
> I also wonder if Memebox posts accurate values on their boxes, does anyone outside of the US know about this from experience?


I'm guessing a US resident would be fine.  Our customs isn't NEARLY as strict as some of these others.  In the beginning, people were having to pay to get their Memeboxes out of customs because they were labeled over $35 or something like that.


----------



## Robinssa (Aug 21, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Oh GOD... These are ALL fakes!!!!!!
> 
> Why? Thats one thing that getting dior, YSL, bobbi brown and all for that price is REALLY suspicious. BUT! Theres a fragrance that many of you might not be familiar with, the diptyque philosykos, which is a niche brand, and since this is my signature scent since like forever, trust me, i Know that there is NO EFFING WAY to get this any cheaper Than $150. I live in Hungary and a trusted store had an outlet for a short time when i could buy YSL for like $5. Yeah, five bucks. BUT only the discontinued Shades!!! Some were expired some werent. Estee lauder, lancome, arrdeco and some perfumes like cacharel and again discontinued pieces of the brands they carry... Whatever. These are HAHAHA NOT discontinued! These are the latest stuff... And from what i Know about the Diptyque perfume... If one item is 1000% counterfreit, do you think the think oh Thats okay one fake! but then the others have to be authentic??? Hell no! If they do this with any single item, im sure they are all fakes. And that really makes me seriously doubt the authenticity of the korean brands... I mean come on, how does getting 200$ value for 20$ make sense? Even if you dont count with the memeshop prices... Ah. I really didnt want to realize this. I wanted to keep like 1-2 items from each box, and give away the others to my family and friends, but would you give something to your mother in law for example that MIGHT BE fake and cause problems like for example the bendon essence did re centis? Ahh i dont Know. This really makes me want to cancel all my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


I wonder if they will be sample sizes. I have received Diptyque many times in Sample Society boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

boy this thread jumped the shark....

I wish we could get back to memebox and not talk about fraud stuff.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey friends! A reminder to try to stay on topic and be nice to each other!  :flowers:


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> boy this thread jumped the shark....
> 
> I wish we could get back to memebox and not talk about fraud stuff.


Memebox needs to give us something to talk about other than the jackpot box.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm guessing a US resident would be fine.  Our customs isn't NEARLY as strict as some of these others.  In the beginning, people were having to pay to get their Memeboxes out of customs because they were labeled over $35 or something like that.


Yeah, I completely agree. I know US residents don't have issues with customs, I've never had to pay customs for anything and I've been shopping from overseas since I was 18 quite regularly, and I'm 28 now. I won't pretend to know the custom laws and how I've managed to avoid customs, but I know in other countries it can very different. I sell online as well and I know a lot of customers report paying ridiculous customs, especially in the UK, where some customers have claimed to have to pay nearly 50% of the value.

If I had to pay high customs on a Memebox I would be infuriated if Memebox listed their over the top values. I doubt I would ever buy a Memebox again if that were the case.

I sort of doubt US customs would get involved with the jackpot box (could be wrong), but I can't imagine how risky that could be in some countries where customs are so high. I wouldn't be surprised if some had a custom fee on that value that was more than the REAL value of the items.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope they offer something more than the jackpot box tomorrow, but I doubt it as the hope girl was released today

oh - still haven't gotten my USA items from memebox.  Any of them.  So, what will my free gifts be?  LOL


----------



## julieannka (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm really hoping for some new boxes tomorrow, not just the JP box; I'm not at all interested it, too much makeup or stuff I already have.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I am not learning written Korean like Fanserviced did just to get a Korean Memebox from the courier service.. and pay more money on top of that.. Are you?


Just so we're all clear: I didn't learn the Korean alphabet just to order from the Memebox Korea site; I learned it awhile ago because I was interested in the historical development of Hangul (the alphabet). Also because I wanted to translate kdrama previews lol. I would learn it all over again (not that it was difficult) to be able to shop on the Meme-K site because using a proxy shopping service saves so much money on certain items. And I like buying those items (all Korean brands--I'd walk into Henri Bendel if I cared about Dior lol) from the Memebox Korea site because I have confidence that the products are authentic goods.


----------



## avarier (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I completely agree. I know US residents don't have issues with customs, I've never had to pay customs for anything and I've been shopping from overseas since I was 18 quite regularly, and I'm 28 now. I won't pretend to know the custom laws and how I've managed to avoid customs, but I know in other countries it can very different. I sell online as well and I know a lot of customers report paying ridiculous customs, especially in the UK, where some customers have claimed to have to pay nearly 50% of the value.
> 
> If I had to pay high customs on a Memebox I would be infuriated if Memebox listed their over the top values. I doubt I would ever buy a Memebox again if that were the case.
> 
> I sort of doubt US customs would get involved with the jackpot box (could be wrong), but I can't imagine how risky that could be in some countries where customs are so high. I wouldn't be surprised if some had a custom fee on that value that was more than the REAL value of the items.


It doesn't help that memebox lists the inflated value on the card inside the box so customs would have it right there &gt;.&lt;


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they offer something more than the jackpot box tomorrow, but I doubt it as the hope girl was released today
> 
> oh - still haven't gotten my USA items from memebox.  Any of them.  So, what will my free gifts be?  LOL


I haven't received any of my USA items either, and on the website, it still says "Ready for Shipment." I can't wait to get my lovely things! I bought a few more today, too 

What's this about free gifts? Was there a guaranteed delivery date or just a guaranteed ship date?

ETA: Also, I am in AZ, so if the items are shipping out of CA, I should get them fairly quickly!


----------



## julieannka (Aug 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Just so we're all clear: I didn't learn the Korean alphabet just to order from the Memebox Korea site; I learned it awhile ago because I was interested in the historical deveglopment of Hangul (the alphabet). Also because I wanted to translate kdrama previews lol. I would learn it all over again (not that it was difficult) to be able to shop on the Meme-K site because using a proxy shopping service saves so much money on certain items. And I like buying those items (all Korean brands--I'd walk into Henri Bendel if I cared about Dior lol) from the Memebox Korea site because I have confidence that the products are authentic goods.


I'd like to learn it just so I could read the ingredient labels and directions on the packages, but alas I have no patience for it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

I know that the lowest price items on the USA shop sold out really quickly when the points were released. For those of us that didn't use our extra accounts to take advantage of the points plus the monthly $5 off codes, just a heads up that some of those items were restocked, and new ones were added. There's several new facial cleansers at $4.25, some lower prices Missha items in the $10 range that are on sale, and some higher end facial masks in the $5 range, so I suggest taking advantage of it before they all sell out.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

OMG new spoiler for Earth &amp; Sea - so GLAD I got two of these boxes

ARIEL Refreshing Spa Water 24 Hours Moisturizing Refreshing Mist 100ml -retails at $18

Arial’s Refreshing Mist is made from pure spa waters from Beligium. Extremely rich in minerals, amino acids, and moisture enhancing ingredients, this mist works to replenish vital vitamins to the skin, and also creates a moisture barrier to prevent the skin from drying out. It also be used as a boosting serum for enhancing absorbance of other skincare products.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I haven't received any of my USA items either, and on the website, it still says "Ready for Shipment." I can't wait to get my lovely things! I bought a few more today, too
> 
> What's this about free gifts? Was there a guaranteed delivery date or just a guaranteed ship date?
> 
> ETA: Also, I am in AZ, so if the items are shipping out of CA, I should get them fairly quickly!


yes, they have on their site - if you purchased anything from their USA store, it was guaranteed to ship within 5 days. 

if not, a free gift or 20% off of something.  Since I paid with coupons and memepoints, I want the free gifts!  I have 5 orders that I have not received nor gotten a shipping confirmation.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I am not learning written Korean like Fanserviced did just to get a Korean Memebox from the courier service.. and pay more money on top of that.. Are you?


I read her post on her blog and a bit of her blog (great blog, by the way) and she didn't just learn Korean. And obviously she didn't learn an entire language to order things online. And the layout is pretty obvious for items, so I think if I can copy and paste that information it's really not that difficult, the shipping service really doesn't seem to require translations. From what I've read on the site and from her blog, it's really quite simple. The only thing I'd need to do is just check online to see what different scent/option names are (and I've had to do this with sites similar to gmarket, since the selection part was the only one that didn't seem to be translated). And the shipping fees from her order were perfectly reasonably, and yes the prices on their shop MORE than make up for the shipping and handling fees for the service. Plus, these are items that I would most likely just end up buying elsewhere for more, so it really is worth it in the end for me. I surely don't think everyone would feel that way, however.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG new spoiler for Earth &amp; Sea - so GLAD I got two of these boxes
> 
> ARIEL Refreshing Spa Water 24 Hours Moisturizing Refreshing Mist 100ml -retails at $18Arial’s Refreshing Mist is made from pure spa waters from Beligium. Extremely rich in minerals, amino acids, and moisture enhancing ingredients, this mist works to replenish vital vitamins to the skin, and also creates a moisture barrier to prevent the skin from drying out. It also be used as a boosting serum for enhancing absorbance of other skincare products.


This box is shaping up to be EXACTLY what I expected/wanted. I would totally order another one if I actually thought I'd be able to use up the first box in this lifetime with all the other skincare I have...and yet I keep ordering!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 21, 2014)

I never got a shipping notification, but my US Memebox items were on my doorstep today. No bonus items, just my order, but I am quite pleased with it! Bring on the snails!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

avarier said:


> It doesn't help that memebox lists the inflated value on the card inside the box so customs would have it right there &gt;.&lt;


I completely forgot about that! 

Has anyone here ever had to pay customs? And did Memebox put the same value on the box's customs form?


----------



## theori3 (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, they have on their site - if you purchased anything from their USA store, it was guaranteed to ship within 5 days.
> 
> if not, a free gift or 20% off of something.  Since I paid with coupons and memepoints, I want the free gifts!  I have 5 orders that I have not received nor gotten a shipping confirmation.


I wonder if they have shipped them and just not updated the account info or sent out tracking emails (which is annoying because I like to be home to get my goodies... I've been very protective of them since my mailman delivered my cacao box to the wrong house!).

For people who received their USA orders, did you receive tracking info before the boxes arrived?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, they have on their site - if you purchased anything from their USA store, it was guaranteed to ship within 5 days.
> 
> if not, a free gift or 20% off of something.  Since I paid with coupons and memepoints, I want the free gifts!  I have 5 orders that I have not received nor gotten a shipping confirmation.


Someone mentioned that items from the USA shop that they ordered from different accounts all arrived in the same package, did you space out your orders on different accounts? Part of me wonders if they're waiting to see if some of us are placing other orders before shipping everything out together.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 21, 2014)

US people will get customs on a package valued above $200 (I have not had this experience because I've never ordered anything of that value lol but for girls in another group that I am involved with, this seems to be the case.)  I think those weren't marked as gifts either.

I'm a creep and still have my bubblewrap for my Bubblepop and Whole Grains boxes, and both are marked at 30.99, and a gift on the outside label thing


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if they have shipped them and just not updated the account info or sent out tracking emails (which is annoying because I like to be home to get my goodies... I've been very protective of them since my mailman delivered my cacao box to the wrong house!).
> 
> For people who received their USA orders, did you receive tracking info before the boxes arrived?


I ordered last Thursday and received my shipment yesterday. No notification of shipping. It was sent Priority 3-Day (I'm in New York).


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The truth is this: High end cosmetics do not go on sale.
> 
> There may be gift with purchase special smaller items at special times, but again, cosmetics sold in a department or specialty store like Sephora do NOT go on sale. Sephora might run a promo specific to them for a percentage off the total price once in a blue moon, but they will NOT have discounted Dior or a specific brand UNLESS the company issues a very rare sale- type event ( which is usually not really a sale at all),
> 
> ...


Nordstorm just had their cosmetics on sale, like 10% off. And I worked for a HE makeup brand, and they do have outlet stores, similar to Coach, Kate Spade, etc. It's just last season merchandise that we returned back that didn't sell. 

If in doubt, a good way to check is by finding batch codes, etc.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> US people will get customs on a package valued above $200 (I have not had this experience because I've never ordered anything of that value lol but for girls in another group that I am involved with, this seems to be the case.)
> 
> I'm a creep and still have my bubblewrap for my Bubblepop and Whole Grains boxes, and both are marked at 30.99 on the outside label thing


I've never had that happen, that's so strange to me. I wonder if it's just random.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've never had that happen, that's so strange to me. I wonder if it's just random.


Those packages weren't marked 'gift' though, so I don't know if that would make a difference on it (I edited my original post to include that)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone mentioned that items from the USA shop that they ordered from different accounts all arrived in the same package, did you space out your orders on different accounts? Part of me wonders if they're waiting to see if some of us are placing other orders before shipping everything out together.


I ordered them all on the same day for the USA shop last friday.

o/t I came home today to find a box on my doorstep that I wasn't expecting.  I guess several months ago I entered in kouponkaren.com giveaway for some essence of beauty items - these is a drugstore line that has some nice body sprays, hand creams, lotions.  the winning prize was four deluxe size body mists - but I GOT MORE than that!!  looky what I got (sorry, excited to share)




What perfect timing - I am going back home to visit my mom and nieces and some of these will go in their goodie bags...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Those packages weren't marked 'gift' though, so I don't know if that would make a difference on it (I edited my original post to include that)


I've ordered several packages from Korea in the past year that were above the $200, and most of the companies posted a full breakdown of what was inside and the cost on the outside of the box, so it was really obvious. And I have made a lot of purchases in the past 10 years above the $200 mark, but I've never had any custom fees. I don't think any of them have ever been marked gift, so I'm just wondering how it all works. I wonder if it really is just random?


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

@@biancardi, congras and lucky you! They look terrific. I got the my cutiepie box today. I love the whole box. Everything in it is so cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, congras and lucky you! They look terrific. I got the my cutiepie box today. I love the whole box. Everything in it is so cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thank you!  I had forgotten about it completely and didn't even know I won!  lol 

I submitted my address when I entered, so that is how I got the box of goodies.

I am now regretting that I didn't get the cutie box - not for the cutie items, but for the actual products.  some of them I would love to have.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 21, 2014)

I've never had to pay customs, but now I'm curious if things like my Asian personal shopper for Asian exclusive Tom Ford, Dior, Guerlain, etc marked the boxes as gifts or not, because some of those orders hit the $1000 mark lol. Or maybe she under stated the value on the custom forms. I honestly never looked. My bad lol.


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

@@biancardi, you are still very lucky. I've never won any beauty products before, lol!

Yea, you are right, I'm actually surprised at the quality of the products in that box! They look really nice. Can't wait to try them but that won't be for a while since I have like more than 600 things from memebox and more are still coming!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I read her post on her blog and a bit of her blog (great blog, by the way) and she didn't just learn Korean. And obviously she didn't learn an entire language to order things online. And the layout is pretty obvious for items, so I think if I can copy and paste that information it's really not that difficult, the shipping service really doesn't seem to require translations. From what I've read on the site and from her blog, it's really quite simple. The only thing I'd need to do is just check online to see what different scent/option names are (and I've had to do this with sites similar to gmarket, since the selection part was the only one that didn't seem to be translated). And the shipping fees from her order were perfectly reasonably, and yes the prices on their shop MORE than make up for the shipping and handling fees for the service. Plus, these are items that I would most likely just end up buying elsewhere for more, so it really is worth it in the end for me. I surely don't think everyone would feel that way, however.


I've followed her blog for a long time. I was wrong. Just read her post here which was lost a page back.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 21, 2014)

US customs is more lax on duties than some others, I know some Canadian ladies have been hit and had to pay.


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> US customs is more lax on duties than some others, I know some Canadian ladies have been hit and had to pay.


Yup, that was me! I had to pay $22 for my scent bundle box. The customs here opened the packages and reevaluated the prices of the items in the box. They reaccessed it to be roughly $50 something CDN.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 21, 2014)

OK, a couple of things.

I'm new here, so please excuse me if I'm doing something wrong 

About selective brands and sales and outlet stores...

Where I live (Japan) we have outlet malls (I think even bigger than what you folks have in the US) and yes, outlet stores for high-end brands do exist. That's how those companies move stock. New editions, new seasons coming up, so what are they supposed to do with the unsold last-season merchandise? Or even current season, if it's not selling as fast as they thought? It ends up at outlet malls.

I got some crazy deals on Estee Lauder Cyber-White series at my local outlet mall, which was great, because I hadn't even looked at the full price stuff at the dept store.

On the other hand, deals too good to be true also exist. Even in Japan.

A friend of mine recently took a photo of an entire stall full of "SK-II" products sold at a street market in Ueno (very touristy part of Tokyo). LOL!

But... it's a touristy place and the people selling it knew it, too (also, they weren't Japanese).

So i,f it looks too good to be true, then it probably is.

About super cheap Korean cosmetics on-line.

There are two types:

- popular fakes (yes! they are also sold from Korea, and yes, even sample sizes can be faked), and

- drugstore brands which go on sale regularly and are cheap to begin with (Etude House, Tony Moly, Missha, etc...). Those go on sale several times a year to make space for new merchandise.

Even mid-price brands go on sale, like Iope, for example. That's why the Iope Memeboxes are so cheap, those are already discountinued products, or being discountinued, and so on. So the "official" value for those boxes given by Meme makes me laugh. And that is why you can see the same products being sold so cheaply elsewhere. (Still, I thought that 65 bucks, with some codes and points was a good deal, I got the Iope #1 box).

Anyway, where was I?

Ah, a few words of warning about samples.

One word - beware!

If you're buying samples in bulk, do so only from recommended and reputable sources.

Why?

Not so long ago I witnessed how easy it is to fill any kind of pouch / packet with any kind of goo. With the technology we have now, the outside packet quality is really impossible to distinguish from the real deal. Unless you happen to have the real deal on hand to compare.

So be careful... Just saying.

That experience totally turned me off buying sample sizes. I'm scared. :wacko:

Oh yes, one more thing.

A very valid point about the winning box and customs.

Memebox is not stupid and they know it too. I bet the winner will be from the US B)

Oh, and while I'm not a Memebox addict, I did order the All About Brows box. Just because. And the Iope #1 (too lazy to look for the individual products on other sites). Meme had been sending me emails since last year and I thought it was finally time.

I'm very curious about the Brow box. I hope I won't be too disappointed.

Have a great day (night?) everybody!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yup, that was me! I had to pay $22 for my scent bundle box. The customs here opened the packages and reevaluated the prices of the items in the box. They reaccessed it to be roughly $50 something CDN.


$22?! I bought the most recent scent bundle and it was $30 (with the third one free), but I'm not sure about the cost for the original scent bundle. Do you regularly get hit by customs, or is it sporadic?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG new spoiler for Earth &amp; Sea - so GLAD I got two of these boxes
> 
> ARIEL Refreshing Spa Water 24 Hours Moisturizing Refreshing Mist 100ml -retails at $18
> 
> Arial’s Refreshing Mist is made from pure spa waters from Beligium. Extremely rich in minerals, amino acids, and moisture enhancing ingredients, this mist works to replenish vital vitamins to the skin, and also creates a moisture barrier to prevent the skin from drying out. It also be used as a boosting serum for enhancing absorbance of other skincare products.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE this spoiler! I really could use a booster. It's the one category of skincare products I don't have a ton of!

Thank you so much for posting.

@@MissJexie isn't this exactly the type of boosting product you were talking about in the skincare thread?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> US customs is more lax on duties than some others, I know some Canadian ladies have been hit and had to pay.


Poor canuck ladies, I know they often also get screwed at Sephora, etc with CAD and promo codes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Just so we're all clear: I didn't learn the Korean alphabet just to order from the Memebox Korea site; I learned it awhile ago because I was interested in the historical development of Hangul (the alphabet). Also because I wanted to translate kdrama previews lol. I would learn it all over again (not that it was difficult) to be able to shop on the Meme-K site because using a proxy shopping service saves so much money on certain items. And I like buying those items (all Korean brands--I'd walk into Henri Bendel if I cared about Dior lol) from the Memebox Korea site because I have confidence that the products are authentic goods.


that is so interesting!  And based on your blog, I did look up that history myself.  Alas, I am very inept with foreign languages - heck, sometimes I cannot even speak english properly!!

I do appreciate your blog on that shipping service - I will be trying my hands out on that one probably near the end of september.


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> $22?! I bought the most recent scent bundle and it was $30 (with the third one free), but I'm not sure about the cost for the original scent bundle. Do you regularly get hit by customs, or is it sporadic?


Yea, that was exactly what I had. $30 for the bundle but had to pay $22 for it with customs. That was only once and I hope that never happens again. After that I was a bit afraid of buying from memebox but I've gotten a lot more boxes now without any custom fees. So I think that was just a random check. So becareful Canadian girls, they do seem to do random checks. But there's a way you can tell if you are getting custom fees. When you check your tracking details from Canada post, if it says item going to 'Canadian border services for further assessment,' that means you'll get it. That usually doesn't show up in a normal processing routine.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh oh it was me who got my US exclusive order all in one box from several accounts! I never got tracking or anything indicating it shipped. It just showed up yesterday.

ETA: I am in California though, so I expected it to arrive pretty quickly.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this spoiler! I really could use a booster. It's the one category of skincare products I don't have a ton of!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting.
> 
> @@MissJexie isn't this exactly the type of boosting product you were talking about in the skincare thread?


I know - I am totally excited for this box and I hope to gawd that they do not "lose" a spoiler on us!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh oh it was me who got my US exclusive order all in one box from several accounts! I never got tracking or anything indicating it shipped. It just showed up yesterday.


i hope that happens to me and I get them tomorrow or saturday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh oh it was me who got my US exclusive order all in one box from several accounts! I never got tracking or anything indicating it shipped. It just showed up yesterday.
> 
> ETA: I am in California though, so I expected it to arrive pretty quickly.


I'm just curious, did you place the orders on your other accounts on different days? I'm just sort of curious about how closely they pay attention to that.

They're awful with sending out tracking lately, aren't they?


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - I am totally excited for this box and I hope to gawd that they do not "lose" a spoiler on us!!


They better not! I really REALLY want that mask! I will not let it down if that happens with this box! Unless they give us lots of points, like the office box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

I think Earth and Sea will be a fun box- but then, I think they are all entertaining and fun in their own way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a diversion from the same old, same old cosmetics and skin care, and I need that.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - I am totally excited for this box and I hope to gawd that they do not "lose" a spoiler on us!!


I LOVE the spoiler, thank you so much for sharing! I felt like this was one of those boxes that would be a complete hit or a complete miss, and I know most of us seem to have really high expectations for this box. I hope the rest of the items are just as good!

And I really hope they learned the lesson in regards to leaving out spoiler items.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm just curious, did you place the orders on your other accounts on different days? I'm just sort of curious about how closely they pay attention to that.
> 
> They're awful with sending out tracking lately, aren't they?


No it was all on that day they had the sale and gave us all the US exclusive points.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No it was all on that day they had the sale and gave us all the US exclusive points.


I guess they're just really behind on shipping then.

I wonder if they'll stand by their promise for their shipping guarantee for those that didn't receive their items on time.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I guess they're just really behind on shipping then.
> 
> I wonder if they'll stand by their promise for their shipping guarantee for those that didn't receive their items on time.


I hope everyone gets theirs soon! I was really surprised, I didn't even think they would pay attention enough to send them all together, but I guess if it was free shipping, they probably wanted to spend as little as possible to ship them.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I hope everyone gets theirs soon! I was really surprised, I didn't even think they would pay attention enough to send them all together, but I guess if it was free shipping, they probably wanted to spend as little as possible to ship them.


I was shocked to see that they did that, but they obviously realize what people are doing with extra accounts. So it's nice to know that they obviously aren't going to do anything about it! And yeah, considering all the free and next to nothing items people scooped up, I really can't blame them! After they sold out of the items in the $5 range, I figured they'd stop listing those items after everyone started buying them like crazy with points and coupons, so I was shocked to see them restock items and even add more items in that price range. I mean, obviously, they realize what will happen.


----------



## blinded (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yea, that was exactly what I had. $30 for the bundle but had to pay $22 for it with customs. That was only once and I hope that never happens again. After that I was a bit afraid of buying from memebox but I've gotten a lot more boxes now without any custom fees. So I think that was just a random check. So becareful Canadian girls, they do seem to do random checks. But there's a way you can tell if you are getting custom fees. When you check your tracking details from Canada post, if it says item going to 'Canadian border services for further assessment,' that means you'll get it. That usually doesn't show up in a normal processing routine.


Did they change what they thought the value of the boxes were? Did you try to dispute it? Since it cost over $20 you still would have had to pay some duty (and that annoying $10 Canada Post fee) but less than they charged you. I know there's always the chance I'm going to get stuck with duty fees and it makes me nervous every time I order something.


----------



## flynt (Aug 21, 2014)

I was browsing the Korean memebox site and I wanted to share Mr. Nipple.  Hopefully linking the Korean site works!  http://www.memebox.com/page/4258?source=1011


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yea, that was exactly what I had. $30 for the bundle but had to pay $22 for it with customs. That was only once and I hope that never happens again. After that I was a bit afraid of buying from memebox but I've gotten a lot more boxes now without any custom fees. So I think that was just a random check. So becareful Canadian girls, they do seem to do random checks. But there's a way you can tell if you are getting custom fees. When you check your tracking details from Canada post, if it says item going to 'Canadian border services for further assessment,' that means you'll get it. That usually doesn't show up in a normal processing routine.


I have NEVER been hit with customs for a Memebox here in Canada. Was it DHL or Canada post that delivered it to you? The further assessment thing has popped up on my tracking, but never ever, ever charged for customs.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're awful with sending out tracking lately, aren't they?


Does it happen often?

And how long does it take them to prepare the boxes for shipping?

I ordered my box on Monday, it's already Friday here, and it still shows that "ready to ship" but nothing else.

Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

flynt said:


> I was browsing the Korean memebox site and I wanted to share Mr. Nipple.  Hopefully linking the Korean site works!  http://www.memebox.com/page/4258?source=1011


heck, I need a Ms Nipple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Does it happen often?
> 
> And how long does it take them to prepare the boxes for shipping?
> 
> ...


I've only been using Memebox for a couple of months (not quite that, even) so most of my boxes haven't shipped yet. I know the shipping dates vary quite a bit, but only recently does it seem like their shipping has been a bit inconsistent, and a lot of the delayed shipments have to do with USA Exclusives, not the actual Memeboxes. They aren't sending out tracking numbers right away though, so even some of us in the US are receiving our orders (usually the expedited shipping ones) before we even get the notification that it has been shipped. 

ETA: I just checked and it shows the shipping date for All About Brows as being September 30th.


----------



## catyz (Aug 21, 2014)

@@flynt, that is hilarious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@blinded, yes they did. They opened all the boxes and reassessed a new value to everything. No I didn't dispute, because the law says if the value is over $20 CDN, then they can charge you custom fees.

@, no, it was canada post. All of my deliveries have been Canada post. Do we even get DHL here? And 'further assessment' is normal. It's just that when they specifically mentioned border control, that is customs. Because once I got the fees, I specifically looked at what the difference was and that's the only difference between the non charged items.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ETA: I just checked and it shows the shipping date for All About Brows as being September 30th.


Thank you!

Yes, I knew about Brows. I was wondering about the Iope box.

We're going away for a few days and I was just wondering if the box will show up when I'm gone. That would suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this spoiler! I really could use a booster. It's the one category of skincare products I don't have a ton of!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting.
> 
> @@MissJexie isn't this exactly the type of boosting product you were talking about in the skincare thread?


Yes it is!! Woohoo for a booster!! Earth and Sea is going to be an AMAZING box I can feel it LOL


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I knew about Brows. I was wondering about the Iope box.
> 
> We're going away for a few days and I was just wondering if the box will show up when I'm gone. That would suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh! Sorry, I missed that!

From my experience (and from what I've seen) the Ready to Ship boxes tend to be shipped right away. And lately I keep receiving items BEFORE the order page shows it as being shipped, so I wouldn't really pay much attention to that. You could always send Memebox an email if you're worried about the delay because of your trip, though they're not very good at responding (it's [email protected])


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok so it just took me FOREVER to catch up on this thread. I was making burritos! YUM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, let's keep the "fake/not fake" conversations OUT of this thread. If anyone wants to continue to discuss it, make a separate thread and do so there. Speculating and stirring up rumors about a company is not what this thread is about.

Having said that....I'm trying desperately to resist buying more Earth and Sea boxes!

EDIT: Ok so I had 11 memepoints on one of my accounts, and a $5 code, so I got another Earth and Sea for $20 shipped, which is all my spending money for the week. It was totally worth it LOL


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so it just took me FOREVER to catch up on this thread. I was making burritos! YUM!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Seriously, let's keep the "fake/not fake" conversations OUT of this thread. If anyone wants to continue to discuss it, make a separate thread and do so there. Speculating and stirring up rumors about a company is not what this thread is about.
> 
> *Having said that....I'm trying desperately to resist buying more Earth and Sea boxes!*


I know...  I am thinking that I might need a THIRD one of those!!

I just wish my FOUR BOXES would get here.  Or at least OMG &amp; Travellers.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if they have shipped them and just not updated the account info or sent out tracking emails (which is annoying because I like to be home to get my goodies... I've been very protective of them since my mailman delivered my cacao box to the wrong house!).
> 
> For people who received their USA orders, did you receive tracking info before the boxes arrived?


I did not receive any tracking, it just appeared.


----------



## blinded (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@blinded, yes they did. They opened all the boxes and reassessed a new value to everything. No I didn't dispute, because the law says if the value is over $20 CDN, then they can charge you custom fees.


I think you could have gotten the difference between the amount you paid and what they thought it was worth back so you would have only been charged duty on $30, but that it probably a lot more effort than it's worth. Especially since almost half of your fees would have been the CP one and it wouldn't get reduced.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 21, 2014)

I really want the earth and sea box after the two amazing spoilers but can't justify the cost without points or codes right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Just so we're all clear: I didn't learn the Korean alphabet just to order from the Memebox Korea site; I learned it awhile ago because I was interested in the historical development of Hangul (the alphabet). Also because I wanted to translate kdrama previews lol. I would learn it all over again (not that it was difficult) to be able to shop on the Meme-K site because using a proxy shopping service saves so much money on certain items. And I like buying those items (all Korean brands--I'd walk into Henri Bendel if I cared about Dior lol) from the Memebox Korea site because I have confidence that the products are authentic goods.


I'm learning it because you said it was easy and actually it isn't too hard!  Gotta keep the mind sharp and I love language!  I won't be able to speak it, but I'm going to learn how to translate ingredient lists if it kills me!


----------



## blinded (Aug 21, 2014)

Do I want the Earth and Sea box? I looks like there is less than 20 left....


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Do I want the Earth and Sea box? I looks like there is less than 20 left....


You DESPERATELY want the Earth and Sea box.

Ugh... should I get another one!?  That spray was made for me and the mask is what I've been hoping for in this box...


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 21, 2014)

Just got tracking for my Coffee Break with Dani box. That was fast, even for an in-stock!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You DESPERATELY want the Earth and Sea box.
> 
> Ugh... should I get another one!?  That spray was made for me and the mask is what I've been hoping for in this box...


I got a 3rd box.  That box is for me too!!

excessive...well, yes.   But if I see something I REALLY like, I will purchase a few of them.  That way, I don't HORDE it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You DESPERATELY want the Earth and Sea box.
> 
> Ugh... should I get another one!?  That spray was made for me and the mask is what I've been hoping for in this box...


With those two spoilers, I don't think anyone will end up disappointed with this box. But I'm still really anxious to see what the rest of the items will be.


----------



## blinded (Aug 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You DESPERATELY want the Earth and Sea box.
> 
> Ugh... should I get another one!?  That spray was made for me and the mask is what I've been hoping for in this box...


I succumb to peer pressure easily. Used my 5 points and a $5 code, so it's not terrible.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@flynt, that is hilarious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@blinded, yes they did. They opened all the boxes and reassessed a new value to everything. No I didn't dispute, because the law says if the value is over $20 CDN, then they can charge you custom fees.
> 
> @, no, it was canada post. All of my deliveries have been Canada post. Do we even get DHL here? And 'further assessment' is normal. It's just that when they specifically mentioned border control, that is customs. Because once I got the fees, I specifically looked at what the difference was and that's the only difference between the non charged items.


@@catyz

Yea, we get DHL unfortunately, but yes Canada post delivers our Memebox's. What part of Canada do you live in?

was this what it said?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> With those two spoilers, I don't think anyone will end up disappointed with this box. But I'm still really anxious to see what the rest of the items will be.


I hope it's nicely balanced. Some things for oily skin, some for normal or dry skin. 

The 2nd spoiler is something I can use for sure.

I totally bought this box tonight because of the love for it here, LOL.

I'm waiting on over 20 boxes to ship..

I got my notice about the CoffeeWithDani box shipping this evening. Fast turnaround.. I always use Reg. shipping unless I have a code to upgrade or unless Memebox is offering free upgrades for RTS boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I succumb to peer pressure easily. Used my 5 points and a $5 code, so it's not terrible.


It's fun to stack all the codes and discounts. They count on us being thrilled to use them, I just know they do LOL.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 21, 2014)

*sigh* I was trying to resist the Earth &amp; Sea despite the fact that I was obsessing over the first spoiler...

I'm new to the Memebox game and I've only actually received one so far....and have about 8 others waiting to ship...

You gals are trouble!  I blame you all for my non-existant willpower!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

BexDev said:


> *sigh* I was trying to resist the Earth &amp; Sea despite the fact that I was obsessing over the first spoiler...
> 
> I'm new to the Memebox game and I've only actually received one so far....and have about 8 others waiting to ship...
> 
> You gals are trouble!  I blame you all for my non-existant willpower!!


Oh, you're not the only one that fell for Memebox's tricks! Before I even received my very first box I had purchased over a dozen. It's addictive, isn't it?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

BexDev said:


> *sigh* I was trying to resist the Earth &amp; Sea despite the fact that I was obsessing over the first spoiler...
> 
> I'm new to the Memebox game and I've only actually received one so far....and have about 8 others waiting to ship...
> 
> You gals are trouble!  I blame you all for my non-existant willpower!!


I resisted after the first spoiler even though I wanted it SO bad. Now that this spoiler has come out I just HAD to get it, and got a second one as a backup with my other account!

Also, welcome to the addiction! LOL


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 21, 2014)

I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


----------



## biancardi (Aug 21, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


I organize mine by seasons so I will use the lighter items in the summer months and the more heavier creams in the fall/winter.  I also swap or gift items that are not appropriate for me (skin type, skin tone, hair, scent, color)

And I FORCE myself to use my products daily and follow some regime.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 21, 2014)

Edited to remove content. I was responding to the fake debate.

In other news the 2nd version scent boxes need to be here now. I want to see if they live up to the originals.


----------



## blinded (Aug 21, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


I've only ordered 15 boxes with 9 I don't have yet, so I'm still a newbie. I've also set aside the products I think will be better in winter and I make myself use the products every day. I've also been trying to only buy boxes that I don't think will result in me having lots of duplicate products. So I've bought boxes like scrubs, rapunzel and the mask boxes. As much as I really want to order yogurt, coffee etc I've resisted. Guess we'll see how well that plan works when my boxes start pouring in.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 21, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


We don't manage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome &amp; Enjoy you're stay lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a 13 step nighttime skincare routine JUST so I can use as many products as humanly possible! LOL And then I use less, but totally different products in the morning. 

I also have a system with all my products where they're organized by type of products they are and dated with the day I received them, so I know when to use products and where to go when I run out of something. 

I've been getting Memeboxes since the very first one released in the US. It's important not to go CRAZY and overdue it, or you end up spending thousands of dollars and there's truly no way to use up the product you've bought in time before it expires. It's just foolish in my opinion. I don't even get that many boxes and I am STILL giving stuff away by the truckload and have tons left over for myself! LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 21, 2014)

Actually, having so much is the one thing that actually makes me use it all!  Before I would hoard my good stuff and use it sparingly...

Now I just slather it aaaaallllll on!

And I put like 10 things on at least.  All different kinds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just go from lightest to heaviest, making sure that the oil based one is last.

I have lots of masks now, too.  I work from home so I just slap one on whenever I feel like it as long as I'm not wearing makeup.

And I do have a stash for winter.  Some things are too heavy to wear now but when my skin is dry during the winter months, those nice thick moisturizers are a godsend.

I also ordered 15 Memeboxes before I even got one.  Now I've tapered off (since there are no more $10 and $15 codes) because I had to go buy another shelf for my makeup cupboard to hold it all!

edited for typos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Actually, having so much is the one thing that actually makes me use it all!  Before I would hoard my good stuff and use it sparingly...
> 
> Now I just slather it aaaaallllll on!
> 
> ...


If another $10 or $15 code popped up I would die of happiness LOL


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If another $10 or $15 code popped up I would die of happiness LOL


I would die from buying boxes instead of food :lol:


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 22, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


I have a lengthy skincare routine that I do morning and night. I also store things unopened in cool dark places so they last longer. Opened items expired faster because of contamination. I'm also maybe a little lenient when it comes to expiration dates.  Unless it's changed smells, texture, consistency or made me breakout/rash out, then I toss it immediately regardless of expiration date.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 22, 2014)

Last month our 15 VIP points were given to us around the 24th of the month.

So maybe we will  have the same surprise in a few days from now?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

You all are terrible, I caved and got the Earth and Sea! And I got my Coffee Break with Dani tracking email too! I hope that one makes it to my house before I move, otherwise I'll have to make a special 2 hour drive back to my parents to get it!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You all are terrible, I caved and got the Earth and Sea! And I got my Coffee Break with Dani tracking email too! I hope that one makes it to my house before I move, otherwise I'll have to make a special 2 hour drive back to my parents to get it!


I honestly kept telling myself I didn't need the Earth and Sea box even though the second it was released I knew I would probably love it. And here I am with 2 of them coming now. Thanks Meme-enablers! This is the first box I've ever bought more than one of, but the spoilers are both items I know I will use regularly, and if those products are that good, I'm excited to see what else is in there!


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yes it is!! Woohoo for a booster!! Earth and Sea is going to be an AMAZING box I can feel it LOL


Well, that was the excuse I needed to get this box - "I don't have a booster!!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> Well, that was the excuse I needed to get this box - "I don't have a booster!!!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's SO hard to find boosters on their own, or products that can be used as boosters. most of the time they're booster/toner combos. Either way I'm SUPER excited for both spoilers and I really wish this box started shipping earlier than September 2nd!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 22, 2014)

Could someone explain to me what a booster is/how to use one? I always assumed they were just toners... x__x


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 22, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> I wonder for people orders many memeboxes, how can you manage to use all those skin care products? i ordered 9 so far, and there are many skin care products that i have to use


Like others, I also have a detailed skincare routine, which I feel is especially key for my dry skin. I love skincare, so I focus on those boxes...especially the mask boxes, because I feel those are easy to use up. (I work from home and can do masks whenever, which is a fun perk).

I also agree with a previous poster about lots of items being good motivation. If you want further motivation, on the no-buy forum there's a Used It Up thread (post once a month about all the items you've finished) and a Monday Club thread (where you post weekly about which items you want to focus on using for the week). Both these thread have definitely helped me strategize how and when to use certain products.


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> @@catyz
> 
> Yea, we get DHL unfortunately, but yes Canada post delivers our Memebox's. What part of Canada do you live in?
> 
> was this what it said?


I get these messages with every single package I receive, Memebox or not.  That alone doesn't indicate that any customs will be charged.  I pulled up the tracking for a package I recently had to pay customs for, from the US (not Memeboxes), and 3 things happened on one day instead of the two up there:

10am - "Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing."

2pm - "International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post" - this is the indicator for custom fees

6pm - "Item processed"

After all that the item went out for delivery on the following day, and my package had a yellow invoice slapped on it asking for some money.

Canada Post's customs admin fee used to be around $5, then $8, and now it's about $10.  Makes it almost pointless to dispute since the taxes are usually less than the admin portion of fees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm not against paying the tax portion but the admin fees irk me, I rather have it be relative to the value of the package and capped at a certain amount.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly kept telling myself I didn't need the Earth and Sea box even though the second it was released I knew I would probably love it. And here I am with 2 of them coming now. Thanks Meme-enablers! This is the first box I've ever bought more than one of, but the spoilers are both items I know I will use regularly, and if those products are that good, I'm excited to see what else is in there!


Considering the two items we know about are worth about $20 combined in the real world, I'd say they're off to a great start. And they're both really great items, so I'm really curious to see what the rest of the items will be. I hope they're as good!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 22, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Like others, I also have a detailed skincare routine, which I feel is especially key for my dry skin. I love skincare, so I focus on those boxes...especially the mask boxes, because I feel those are easy to use up. (I work from home and can do masks whenever, which is a fun perk).
> 
> I also agree with a previous poster about lots of items being good motivation. If you want further motivation, on the no-buy forum there's a Used It Up thread (post once a month about all the items you've finished) and a Monday Club thread (where you post weekly about which items you want to focus on using for the week). Both these thread have definitely helped me strategize how and when to use certain products.


I know that doing a monthly empties post is motivation for me, and also helpful, because then I can remember if I liked something or not, and why. Plus, it feels like such an accomplishment to finish anything with all the crap I have.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 22, 2014)

I wonder if the Missha Latte Cleansers will be in the Cafe box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I wonder if the Missha Latte Cleansers will be in the Cafe box.


I was kind of secretly hoping since I missed them before they sold out in the shop sale.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was kind of secretly hoping since I missed them before they sold out in the shop sale.


Oh, wow. Everything under $5 was in stock when I mentioned it a few hours ago, and now ALL of it is out of stock. You sure have to move fast with Memebox.


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly kept telling myself I didn't need the Earth and Sea box even though the second it was released I knew I would probably love it. And here I am with 2 of them coming now. Thanks Meme-enablers! This is the first box I've ever bought more than one of, but the spoilers are both items I know I will use regularly, and if those products are that good, I'm excited to see what else is in there!


I also wanted the Sea and Earth since it was released. One of the first korean skincare items I've tried was sample of Lioele Multi Seaweed Gel, which I really loved and that got me into the Memebox game. But, after ordering a dozen of Memeboxes, some of them very disappointing, I was trying to limit myself to order one box a month and only the $23 ones.  And, since this month I've already ordered Mask 3 restock and My Mask boxes, I needed a really, really good excuse to order this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> Could someone explain to me what a booster is/how to use one? I always assumed they were just toners... x__x


A booster is actually sometimes a toner, which is why it's confusing. A lot of companies make products that are booster/toner combos, so that you don't have to do an extra step.

Boosters are usually used directly after cleansing, right before you use a toner. They basically prep the skin so that it's prepared to accept more products, as a korean skincare routine requires a lot of "layering" products. 

I've posted this lots before, but it's such a great guide to Korean skincare if you're interested. She goes over each kind of product and what it's used for, and in what order she recommends putting them on :

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 22, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right thread:

I'm using the Pure Smile Muddy Girl (charcoal) face mask right now and OMG I LOVE IT (from the Cute Wishlist). I tried tracking some down for sale, but I suck at the foreign sites. Can anyone direct me to some reputable ones where maybe they're not so expensive?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread:
> 
> I'm using the Pure Smile Muddy Girl (charcoal) face mask right now and OMG I LOVE IT (from the Cute Wishlist). I tried tracking some down for sale, but I suck at the foreign sites. Can anyone direct me to some reputable ones where maybe they're not so expensive?


Memebox sells them $5 for 5 pieces. There was a sale 2 weeks ago (I think) when the set was for $3.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Memebox sells them $5 for 5 pieces. There was a sale 2 weeks ago (I think) when the set was for $3.


Wow. I'm so tired I didn't even look at Memebox's site. *needs to sleep*

Thank you! I wish they sold them in 5-packs of whatever kind. I don't really want the others, haha. Might as well try them though.

Edit: $11 for shipping? Ugh. Not down with that...


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I was kind of secretly hoping since I missed them before they sold out in the shop sale.


I'm trying very hard to resist the Cafe box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ilikedaisies (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> A booster is actually sometimes a toner, which is why it's confusing. A lot of companies make products that are booster/toner combos, so that you don't have to do an extra step.
> 
> Boosters are usually used directly after cleansing, right before you use a toner. They basically prep the skin so that it's prepared to accept more products, as a korean skincare routine requires a lot of "layering" products.
> 
> ...


oh thanks a ton for the explanation, it was super helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've posted this lots before, but it's such a great guide to Korean skincare if you're interested. She goes over each kind of product and what it's used for, and in what order she recommends putting them on :
> 
> http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


I must have missed it if you've posted this before, but thanks this post is super helpful! I've been inspired to dig into my new items and go full on 10 step skincare routine tonight   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Wow. I'm so tired I didn't even look at Memebox's site. *needs to sleep*
> 
> Thank you! I wish they sold them in 5-packs of whatever kind. I don't really want the others, haha. Might as well try them though.
> 
> Edit: $11 for shipping? Ugh. Not down with that...


No problem, pity the shipping is high, though.

I've got the red clay one and it's super nice too!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I must have missed it if you've posted this before, but thanks this post is super helpful! I've been inspired to dig into my new items and go full on 10 step skincare routine tonight   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's been awhile since I've shared that post, actually! I totally can't take credit for finding it though, someone else shared it first very early on in this thread and I bookmarked it because it's been so helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I must have missed it if you've posted this before, but thanks this post is super helpful! I've been inspired to dig into my new items and go full on 10 step skincare routine tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, I did that also after I read that post and article. Got inspired to dig through the Memeboxes I've received so far to put together a ten step routine. The whole thing really confused me before this article clarified it for me.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, I did that also after I read that post and article. Got inspired to dig through the Memeboxes I've received so far to put together a ten step routine. The whole thing really confused me before this article clarified it for me.


I seriously had no idea how to use all my products at once until I read it! I knew the idea of layering was lightest product to heaviest product, but that's not always the case in terms of spot treatments, sleeping packs etc, so it was super helpful to use her guide as a base and kind of expand off of it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok skincare routine is done, I used a combination of things I've had, mixture of some Memebox items, along with a bunch of Laneige products I have that I opened and want to get through:



Spoiler



1. Julep Bare Face Oil Cleanser

2. Laneige Multi Cleanser

3. Ladykin Broccoli Essence Toner

4. Laneige Perfect Renew Firming Eye Cream

5. Pure Smile Strawberry Milk Essence Mask

6. Laneige Water Bank Serum

7. Finco Solution Spot

8. Laneige Water Bank Moisture Cream

9. Dermahouse Perfect Whitening Moisture Mask



The only step I don't think I have is an Emulsion, but that just seems like a regular moisturizer to me from the steps in the link. So we'll see how it works! My face sure feels wet lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

My OMG Box got here! Did anyone else have issues with



Spoiler



the pump on that Ladykin aqua exfoliator? Mine broke before I could even get the bubble wrap off it was taped on so tight. I can't figure out how to put it back together again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I also wonder if Memebox posts accurate values on their boxes, does anyone outside of the US know about this from experience?


I live in Denmark (northern Europe). On all the packages i´ve received from Memebox they have been labeled as gift and with the value of $15.99.

With normal shipping 4 of my packages went through a specific customs location. Ony one of them was opened, and sealed again with a special tape (the Office essentials box). I havent payed anything to customs even if they opened it. Strange because we have a really strict customs here in Denmark. But I´m not complaining. The shipping usually takes from 4 to 6 days. Really fast!

But when I got some of my memeboxes shipped express I had to pay customs fees to DHL automatically because the packages where from outside the EU. Because of that I asked memebox to ship a bundle I was getting from them with normal shipping and not the express I was upgraded to. They did it and I didn´t have to pay customs. With DHL it took 2-3 days, just a little faster than with normal shipping.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

I finally got a reply about the Travellers Kit's missing towels. it's such bull. If you make a mistake like this you make up for it...
 

Hi Marita,

We apologize for the miscommunication, we took down the banner as soon as we noticed the error. The tanning towels were not mean for the traveller's box, it was mislabeled.

Thank you for understanding, and we will make sure not to make the same mistake again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox Global Team


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I finally got a reply about the Travellers Kit's missing towels. it's such bull. If you make a mistake like this you make up for it...
> 
> Hi Marita,
> 
> ...


So, they sent it in a newsletter and changed it on site in error. Lol.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I finally got a reply about the Travellers Kit's missing towels. it's such bull. If you make a mistake like this you make up for it...
> 
> Hi Marita,
> 
> ...


They literally have the worst customer service. They don't offer to do anything to make things better like every single other CS would. They did that to me awhile back and I was so annoyed, I said I was going to dispute the charge and THEN they finally decided to make it right.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> They literally have the worst customer service. They don't offer to do anything to make things better like every single other CS would. They did that to me awhile back and I was so annoyed, I said I was going to dispute the charge and THEN they finally decided to make it right.


Yes, annoying that you have to "threaten" with things like disputes etc to make them listen. That's not right &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread:
> 
> I'm using the Pure Smile Muddy Girl (charcoal) face mask right now and OMG I LOVE IT (from the Cute Wishlist). I tried tracking some down for sale, but I suck at the foreign sites. Can anyone direct me to some reputable ones where maybe they're not so expensive?


I tried tracking down those and the gelees and had a lot of trouble. I only seemed to find them on YesStyle (where they charged $5 a PIECE). Memebox added them to their shop recently and had them on sale for $3 for a combination pack of five. So far, it's the only place I've been able to find them for a reasonable price. Amazon has them for sale by some random seller at just under $2 a piece, but after $4+ shipping for each one it's insane, and totally not worth it. Memebox, shockingly enough, seems to be the only site that offers them at a reasonable price (even on the Korean Memebox they're listed at $13, which makes NO sense to me whatsoever).

I occasionally take advantage of the Memebox sales (which I check regularly) and only place orders when I reach the $70 for free shipping and handling. Next time they're on sale I'll most likely buy more (I'm obsessed with the gelees and I love the other little individual masks). i know this is totally random, but do you want me to just ship you the charcoal face masks out of my sets? Sadly, I don't think there's any way to buy sets of multiple for the individual kinds without having to pay a fortune in shipping.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I said I was going to dispute the charge and THEN they finally decided to make it right.


What did they do for you? I gave up, but I might go after them again.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Is anyone else really disappointed that Memebox isn't releasing anything today, other than the Jackpot box? Especially since they only released the collaboration box on Wednesday.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Nothing on the site appeals atm for me.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea me too! Really rare to have so few new boxes in a week. Probably because they want to get rid of these Jackpot boxes, and with other releases that might take focus of the Jackpot boxes (that is just leftover items anywho)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea me too! Really rare to have so few new boxes in a week. Probably because they want to get rid of these Jackpot boxes, and with other releases that might take focus of the Jackpot boxes (that is just leftover items anywho)


That's the impression I was given, everyone (including myself) thought that after only the collaboration box was released on Wednesday that this would happen. 

I won't lie though, I am really curious to see what the details for the Jackpot box will be when the listing does go live. No VIP pricing though? Tsk tsk.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nothing on the site appeals atm for me.


Part of me sort of feels like it would be great if they kept this up, so that I won't keep buying boxes that I simply *can not* miss out on.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I am thankfully on a no buy until the 15th so in a way I will be relieved if it carries on like this


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm actually starting to wonder if they'll release anything - even the jackpot box - today. It's unusually late for no new releases and it's almost evening already in Korea. Also, there were no news on the jackpot box yesterday or today.

I'm really disappointed there's nothing to buy but on the other hand, if it meant they were trying to finally handle all the things they had kept ignoring or to make some sense of the mess they'd been making, then all of us would probably benefit from it.

However, I'm not sure if that's the case or maybe they're getting even more hopelessly lost.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Big sticky mess again... Leaked shampoo in hair and body box... Another amini product.... Grrrr


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm actually starting to wonder if they'll release anything - even the jackpot box - today. It's unusually late for no new releases and it's almost evening already in Korea. Also, there were no news on the jackpot box yesterday or today.
> 
> I'm really disappointed there's nothing to buy but on the other hand, if it meant they were trying to finally handle all the things they had kept ignoring or to make some sense of the mess they'd been making, then all of us would probably benefit from it.
> 
> However, I'm not sure if that's the case or maybe they're getting even more hopelessly lost.


I think it said the box would be released at 2PM, and I assume they meant in the US? I was just surprised (okay, I really wasn't) that there was no early bird VIP pricing. 

Oh, I agree. If they were using this time to catch up on customer service and other issues they've had lately, it would be great. But it feels like they're sort of putting all their eggs into this jackpot box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I finally got a reply about the Travellers Kit's missing towels. it's such bull. If you make a mistake like this you make up for it...
> 
> Hi Marita,
> 
> ...


They TOOK down the banner AFTER the box was shipped out.... I would tell them that.   They only took it down after we started emailing them - I have a screen shot with a date/time stamp on it, proving that it was there after the box shipped out.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Big sticky mess again... Leaked shampoo in hair and body box... Another amini product.... Grrrr


Mine leaked too, but only a bit, the bottle was slightly sticky but nothing major.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think it said the box would be released at 2PM, and I assume they meant in the US? I was just surprised (okay, I really wasn't) that there was no early bird VIP pricing.
> 
> Oh, I agree. If they were using this time to catch up on customer service and other issues they've had lately, it would be great. But it feels like they're sort of putting all their eggs into this jackpot box.


Oh, I see, I somehow missed the info about 2PM, so yeah, probably it means the US time, which zone however I have no idea.

If they really put so much trust in this jackpot box, they may finish sourly disappointed LOL


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

I would just like my boxes that are stuck somewhere, even with leaky products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

sigh.  Well at least the order I made last week with all of my herbal shampoos, washes is coming today express.  I didn't select express shipping, but they sent it express.  And I had free shipping as my order was over 70.00 - lol

why couldn't they send my boxes express?? haha


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to Memebox and new to here but been reading you guys for the last couple of days and decided to join in the discussion. I've ordered my first memebox on 8th August and sicne then ordered another 10. it's like an addiction. My first box will be Luckybox #9 and I promised myself that I will not look p the spoilers for that box today accidentally found 2 people who already received the box. As a new subscriber to memebox I will be very happy with the content!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, I see, I somehow missed the info about 2PM, so yeah, probably it means the US time, which zone however I have no idea.
> 
> If they really put so much trust in this jackpot box, they may finish sourly disappointed LOL


I'm so used to the VIP releases now that I kept thinking it would be released beforehand, at least for VIP (considering the price point it really should have VIP pricing, but I'm not surprised since this box seems aimed towards people entirely new to Memebox).

I was curious about the timezone thing, I assume because of their location in CA that it would be that.

If they didn't actually change the "losing" box to a (Memebox version) "value" of far more than $60, this will end in complete disaster. Especially with them getting rid of old stock (and completely failing to mention this!)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would just like my boxes that are stuck somewhere, even with leaky products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> sigh.  Well at least the order I made last week with all of my herbal shampoos, washes is coming today express.  I didn't select express shipping, but they sent it express.  And I had free shipping as my order was over 70.00 - lol
> 
> why couldn't they send my boxes express?? haha


In the past month, the three Memeshop orders I placed were shipped to Express. And if there was a box being released within a several day period, they would ship the box out with the order. I LOVE that.


----------



## bageled (Aug 22, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Memebox and new to here but been reading you guys for the last couple of days and decided to join in the discussion. I've ordered my first memebox on 8th August and sicne then ordered another 10. it's like an addiction. My first box will be Luckybox #9 and I promised myself that I will not look p the spoilers for that box today accidentally found 2 people who already received the box. As a new subscriber to memebox I will be very happy with the content!


Where'd you you see spoilers? I can't find anything =(


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so used to the VIP releases now that I kept thinking it would be released beforehand, at least for VIP (considering the price point it really should have VIP pricing, but I'm not surprised since this box seems aimed towards people entirely new to Memebox).
> 
> I was curious about the timezone thing, I assume because of their location in CA that it would be that.
> 
> If they didn't actually change the "losing" box to a (Memebox version) "value" of far more than $60, this will end in complete disaster. Especially with them getting rid of old stock (and completely failing to mention this!)


They said it was $155 but I think it is inflation from memebox but same items


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 22, 2014)

bageled said:


> Where'd you you see spoilers? I can't find anything =(


I've sen some on istagram, just been looking for #memebox i could include the list in here but dont know how to make it disappear yet lol


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They said it was $155 but I think it is inflation from memebox but same items


They apparently originally said $60, so it seems they either upgraded some of the boxes, or they're just flat out lying. 

Considering that the third box was something like $340 (I think, I'd have to check), if they did upgrade the lowest boxes, there won't be THAT much of a difference between box 10 and box 4.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In the past month, the three Memeshop orders I placed were shipped to Express. And if there was a box being released within a several day period, they would ship the box out with the order. I LOVE that.


they hate me at memebox - haha!!   They didn't send the perfumes I ordered express and they were shipped out yesterday too!

My USA orders - nothing yet.  Not a thing.  sigh


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they hate me at memebox - haha!!   They didn't send the perfumes I ordered express and they were shipped out yesterday too!
> 
> My USA orders - nothing yet.  Not a thing.  sigh


Did you actually get an email notification for something shipped out yesterday? Are they actually catching up now?! 

I was under the impression that all orders for the $70 were just automatically upgraded to express (no idea why), but I could be mistaken. Or they could have just changed the policy, I haven't placed a Memeshop order in a bit now.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did you actually get an email notification for something shipped out yesterday? Are they actually catching up now?!
> 
> I was under the impression that all orders for the $70 were just automatically upgraded to express (no idea why), but I could be mistaken. Or they could have just changed the policy, I haven't placed a Memeshop order in a bit now.


I got shipment notifications for the items that are shipping out from Korea, not the USA.

I had ordered other items at 70.00 at their memeshop in the past and it wasn't upgraded to express.  If this is a policy change, yeah!  But I don't know if it is or not.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so used to the VIP releases now that I kept thinking it would be released beforehand, at least for VIP (considering the price point it really should have VIP pricing, but I'm not surprised since this box seems aimed towards people entirely new to Memebox).
> 
> I was curious about the timezone thing, I assume because of their location in CA that it would be that.
> 
> If they didn't actually change the "losing" box to a (Memebox version) "value" of far more than $60, this will end in complete disaster. Especially with them getting rid of old stock (and completely failing to mention this!)


 I didn't really think they would release anything new apart from the jackpot box today but I kinda hoped they might. It's been a seriously boring week in Memeland LOL

You're right that they could really release it as a VIP deal because the price is high but as you said, I believe they're aiming towards new customers.

If they don't show the contents of all the box variations, I will certainly not buy it because I have no intention of spending almost $40 on repeated items.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@, &amp; @@thedreamer, below is what I got for the custom fees: So they mention both going to Customs and being processed by them. So if anyone sees this in their Canadian tracking, there'll be fees.

02:39 MISSISSAUGA Item processed    
  01:28 MISSISSAUGA Item processed    
  01:26 MISSISSAUGA Item processed    
2014/07/02 21:55 MISSISSAUGA *International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post*    
  10:31 MISSISSAUGA *Item has been presented to Canada Border Services Agency for customs review.*    
  10:30 MISSISSAUGA Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.    
2014/06/28 01:55 KRSELB,South Korea International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada    
2014/06/27 20:26 135240,South Korea International item mailed in originating country


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got shipment notifications for the items that are shipping out from Korea, not the USA.
> 
> I had ordered other items at 70.00 at their memeshop in the past and it wasn't upgraded to express.  If this is a policy change, yeah!  But I don't know if it is or not.


Oh, strange. All of my notifications have been really late, for all shipping methods.

That's really odd. Especially since you order so many boxes and such. My Memeshop orders were all delayed slightly for shipping, and I think it was because they wanted to ship out a box with it. I wonder if that's why they upgraded it. But if that's the case, I'd think they would have done the same for you, at least at some point.

So far, I haven't once received an order through standard shipping (although I have a few on their way now).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I didn't really think they would release anything new apart from the jackpot box today but I kinda hoped they might. It's been a seriously boring week in Memeland LOL
> 
> You're right that they could really release it as a VIP deal because the price is high but as you said, I believe they're aiming towards new customers.
> 
> If they don't show the contents of all the box variations, I will certainly not buy it because I have no intention of spending almost $40 on repeated items.


I know, I definitely checked my email first thing in the morning hoping for SOMETHING.

Considering how Memebox has been REALLY letting down their customers, most of whom buy a lot of boxes through them, I REALLY hoped they would have the decency to offer a VIP pricing. I really think they should have offered it to VIP members at $5 off, it surely wouldn't have hurt their profit at all, and most VIP members clearly aren't going to buy the Jackpot box anyways.

I'm really curious to see the listing and see if they give any more information on it. And I'm wondering if they're going to give a minimum value for the lowest box, since they changed it by nearly $100! I've only been on Memebox for a bit over a month, so I wouldn't mind getting repeats, especially if I use points + a $5 off. But I'm still hesitant to spent $32 (the shipping would basically be free) if they're not going to actually give us reason to believe that the lowest box isn't going to be a bunch of cheap junk. And I'm really curious as to why they originally said minimum of $60 value and now they're saying a minimum of $155. That's really sketchy to me. It's not like they can say "Woops, we must have left out the $1, it's just a typo!" ...Even if it wouldn't surprise me if they tried that.

ETA: I clearly have trust issues with them after the "No, the Lipstick box does not contain 10 lipsticks, that was just plagiarism...I mean, a typo."


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, &amp; @@cfisher, i think shipping for express from the memeshop might depend on the total weight/size of the packaging box of the purchases. i buy a lot from the memeshop and it's always more than $70 but recently i've started getting standard shipping since there wasn't that many items per purchase (e.g., masks and 2 essences). But the heavier ones or more itemed ones, they always go express.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, &amp; @@cfisher, i think shipping for express from the memeshop might depend on the total weight/size of the packaging box of the purchases. i buy a lot from the memeshop and it's always more than $70 but recently i've started getting standard shipping since there wasn't that many items per purchase (e.g., masks and 2 essences). But the heavier ones or more itemed ones, they always go express.


Ah, that would explain it! I tend to get a fair bit of "filler" items and the more expensive items I tend to purchase elsewhere, I really just tend to take advantage of the sale things, then fill my cart with smaller things to reach the $70.


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

Yay! Cleansing and Brightening are finally out for delivery. I wish there was a way to tell if it's coming with my regular mail or dropped off by a truck. I don't want to spend all day waiting for it to come, but that's better than having to go pick it up at the post office.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, &amp; @@thedreamer, below is what I got for the custom fees: So they mention both going to Customs and being processed by them. So if anyone sees this in their Canadian tracking, there'll be fees.
> 
> 02:39 MISSISSAUGA Item processed
> 01:28 MISSISSAUGA Item processed
> ...


This happened to one of my memeboxes with the same Mississauga route, but I ended up never getting charged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they were feeling happy that day?


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@jozbnt, lucky you! I hope to never see that again but good to know that that could happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did you get when you saw that but wasn't charged?


----------



## Robinssa (Aug 22, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> My OMG Box got here! Did anyone else have issues with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, mine was broken too. I got it back on and used it, but the product doesn't work. There is something in the liquid that pills that they want you to think is your skin. I used it on the same spot on my arm 5x and got the same amount of pilling. I then used it on my clean bathroom counter as a test and rubbed "skin" off that too. Waste of time, went in trash.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@jozbnt, lucky you! I hope to never see that again but good to know that that could happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What did you get when you saw that but wasn't charged?


I think it was my whole grains/milk/Oriental medicine bundle- I know you can contest it if you show proof that you did not pay more than $20 for the actual items, excluding shipping. It doesn't matter what the value of the items are, it just matters what you paid for them total  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes, I hate CP though. I've been charged on Sasa orders before.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

thedreamer said:


> I get these messages with every single package I receive, Memebox or not.  That alone doesn't indicate that any customs will be charged.  I pulled up the tracking for a package I recently had to pay customs for, from the US (not Memeboxes), and 3 things happened on one day instead of the two up there:
> 
> 10am - "Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing."
> 
> ...


No, we realize that, but we were trying to figure out why some get charged and why others don't. I've had my package go through custom's and not one charge slapped on it. I've never got charged for custom's on a Memebox. Curious to know why some has, and some has not, in Canada.

_"I get these messages with every single package I receive, Memebox or not.  That alone doesn't indicate that any customs will be charged. ""_


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> Yes, mine was broken too. I got it back on and used it, but the product doesn't work. There is something in the liquid that pills that they want you to think is your skin. I used it on the same spot on my arm 5x and got the same amount of pilling. I then used it on my clean bathroom counter as a test and rubbed "skin" off that too. Waste of time, went in trash.


I (REGRETFULLY) purchased that item in the actual Memeshop, and it arrived broken. I didn't think to email them about it because I figured they would do nothing, but I think I will send them an email, obviously this is a common issue for that item.

Sadly, the peeling gels (for both face and body) are always hit or miss. Some do seem to remove actual dead skin and dirt and makeup, while others just seem to be made only to clump up to appear as though it's doing something. I haven't used this one yet, I was waiting to finish up my other body one so I could dump this into that container. Looks like it may not even end up being worth the trouble. That's a shame.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Meme points expire tonight!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I think it was my whole grains/milk/Oriental medicine bundle- I know you can contest it if you show proof that you did not pay more than $20 for the actual items, excluding shipping. It doesn't matter what the value of the items are, it just matters what you paid for them total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes, I hate CP though. I've been charged on Sasa orders before.


Umm, interesting... oh i didn't know it depends on what you paid for, instead of what the values are! next time I know. but I think i paid $30 still for the scent bundle... lol.

Edit: @, I think you are correct. I do get 'being released from custom" with no fees. I believe the difference for that one is, it was already processed and then it was given to Border services (that was mentioned specifically and I've never got that for anything else) so that might indicate custom fees. But like jozbnt mentioned, it might also just depend on the person that process your times. I still think mine was a newby border person! Lol.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Meme points expire tonight!


So they basically released them knowing no new boxes would be coming out? They must want us to only use them in the shop or on the jackpot box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So they basically released them knowing no new boxes would be coming out? They must want us to only use them in the shop or on the jackpot box.


Sneaky, Sneaky lol.

Finally got my Milky Dress Toner! Isn't it adorable!

I wonder if the roses in it are real. Purchased from Meme shop for 7.99 with codes etc, I think it was regular 17.99?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> Umm, interesting... oh i didn't know it depends on what you paid for, instead of what the values are! next time I know. but I think i paid $30 still for the scent bundle... lol.
> 
> Edit: @, I think you are correct. I do get 'being released from custom" with no fees. I believe the difference for that one is, it was already processed and then it was given to Border services (that was mentioned specifically and I've never got that for anything else) so that might indicate custom fees. But like jozbnt mentioned, it might also just depend on the person that process your times. I still think mine was a newby border person! Lol.


You'res go through Mississauga? @@catyz


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@, yea, that's where the international airport is, I'm in Toronto.


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sadly, the peeling gels (for both face and body) are always hit or miss. Some do seem to remove actual dead skin and dirt and makeup, while others just seem to be made only to clump up to appear as though it's doing something. I haven't used this one yet, I was waiting to finish up my other body one so I could dump this into that container. Looks like it may not even end up being worth the trouble. That's a shame.


The first time I used the Secret Key Peeling Gel from the Detox box I was suspicious that it didn't actually take skin off and it was just something in the gel, so I put some on my bathroom counter like @@Robinssa did. All it did was make a mess of gel that I had to clean off, nothing that looked like skin, so I'm going to assume it actually does what it's supposed to.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sneaky, Sneaky lol.
> 
> Finally got my Milky Dress Toner! Isn't it adorable!
> 
> I wonder if the roses in it are real. Purchased from Meme shop for 7.99 with codes etc, I think it was regular 17.99?


That's very similar to the Rose Chosungah Toner that I have, and the roses in it are in fact real, so I would assume that's the case for the toner you have. You got a great deal, by the way!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, yea, that's where the international airport is, I'm in Toronto.


Hmmm, well I never liked customs Lol


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> The first time I used the Secret Key Peeling Gel from the Detox box I was suspicious that it didn't actually take skin off and it was just something in the gel, so I put some on my bathroom counter like @@Robinssa did. All it did was make a mess of gel that I had to clean off, nothing that looked like skin, so I'm going to assume it actually does what it's supposed to.


I tend to test the peeling gels as well, because I've had experiences with both the "real" ones and the "imposters." Strangely, the fruity ones (ones with citrusy fruits like pineapple, lemon, etc) from my experiences are always legit. But the rest it always seems to be about 50/50. But this is of course only from my experience.

I've heard amazing things about the Japanese Cure peeling gel, but can't bring myself to spend the $40-$50, has anyone here tried it by any chance?


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Meme points expire tonight!


which points are you talking about? is it the randomly added 5 or 3 points or vip points or some other points?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

The we miss you points I think. No vip points so far this month


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The we miss you points I think. No vip points so far this month


I really hope we will get VIP pts, cuz I need an excuse to buy more boxes that I like (e.g., yogurt...)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tend to test the peeling gels as well, because I've had experiences with both the "real" ones and the "imposters." Strangely, the fruity ones (ones with citrusy fruits like pineapple, lemon, etc) from my experiences are always legit. But the rest it always seems to be about 50/50. But this is of course only from my experience.
> 
> I've heard amazing things about the Japanese Cure peeling gel, but can't bring myself to spend the $40-$50, has anyone here tried it by any chance?


I have the CURE one. It's lovely. The first few times though it left my skin a bit red, but that was only first 2 times until my skin got used to it. Leaves the skin baby-butt soft ^^


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> I really hope we will get VIP pts, cuz I need an excuse to buy more boxes that I like (e.g., yogurt...)


I got 5 memepoints because they've canceled my pore box and I've emailed them saying that it was my first box and now I'm a bit put off ordering more and they offered 5 points so that wa nice of them now just contemplating what to spend my points on... yoghurt, honey box, mask box? which one would you suggest?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I would say in my eyes I would say honey, mask yoghurt in terms of order of what I would like best and have ordered first two.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I have the CURE one. It's lovely. The first few times though it left my skin a bit red, but that was only first 2 times until my skin got used to it. Leaves the skin baby-butt soft ^^


Thank you! I know some good/effective peeling gels in the $10 range, so I really didn't want to spend the $40 unless I actually had someone flat out tell me it was great. Someone had it on Amazon at some point for $26, so I'll keep an eye on it there.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> I got 5 memepoints because they've canceled my pore box and I've emailed them saying that it was my first box and now I'm a bit put off ordering more and they offered 5 points so that wa nice of them now just contemplating what to spend my points on... yoghurt, honey box, mask box? which one would you suggest?


thost are all good choices, but for me i love the mask boxes, then i would get the yogurt one, since I have the honey #1. But it really depends what you need more or like more. Skin care will be honey and yogurt. Mask will probably have the best value with what you pay for. Honey and yogurt might be iffy, depending on what memebox does (due to recent track record) but honey 1 was terrific!


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would say in my eyes I would say honey, mask yoghurt in terms of order of what I would like best and have ordered first two.


I'm new to memebox and already ordered luckybox9, earth and sea, sleping beauty, snow white, wake up make up, head to toe and moisture surge, oops forgot about cafe and lipstick one... really tempted by all 3 of them... will wait till pay day next week and if they're all in stock might go crazy and get 3 boxes... so addicitve- I haven't even received any of my orders yet and keep ordering boxes...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I have been there.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have been there.


we've all been there, hehe :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> we've all been there, hehe :lol:


I am trying not to be there again hence spending ban


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tried tracking down those and the gelees and had a lot of trouble. I only seemed to find them on YesStyle (where they charged $5 a PIECE). Memebox added them to their shop recently and had them on sale for $3 for a combination pack of five. So far, it's the only place I've been able to find them for a reasonable price. Amazon has them for sale by some random seller at just under $2 a piece, but after $4+ shipping for each one it's insane, and totally not worth it. Memebox, shockingly enough, seems to be the only site that offers them at a reasonable price (even on the Korean Memebox they're listed at $13, which makes NO sense to me whatsoever).
> 
> I occasionally take advantage of the Memebox sales (which I check regularly) and only place orders when I reach the $70 for free shipping and handling. Next time they're on sale I'll most likely buy more (I'm obsessed with the gelees and I love the other little individual masks). i know this is totally random, but do you want me to just ship you the charcoal face masks out of my sets? Sadly, I don't think there's any way to buy sets of multiple for the individual kinds without having to pay a fortune in shipping.


Oh, no, don't worry about it! I'll try the other 4 kinds, ahaha, I just loved the charcoal ones. Eventually I'll just suck it up and order a boatload and split the shipping with my friend or something (she loved hers too). But thank you so much for the offer!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you! I know some good/effective peeling gels in the $10 range, so I really didn't want to spend the $40 unless I actually had someone flat out tell me it was great. Someone had it on Amazon at some point for $26, so I'll keep an eye on it there.


Yw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's def worth the price even though it's expensive. Had it for 6months and not even 1/4 empty. I use a pump only each time!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

LOL WOW. My memebox shipping is out of control.

The boxes I have out in the shipping world are: OMG, Cute Wishlist and Hair and Body 3.

They shipped in that order, yet somehow, Cute Wishlist arrives on my door step today. OMG's tracking still hasn't updated and I have no idea where it is.

I haven't had trouble with boxes shipping before until recently. I'm hoping this is because of that holiday they had recently, and not the new norm.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am trying not to be there again hence spending ban


yea, my will power isn't as good as yours. everytime I tell myself that i'm not going to buy anymore because I have TONS of things, the next minute, I'm back on the website and looking at what to buy.. :blush: :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> yea, my will power isn't as good as yours. everytime I tell myself that i'm not going to buy anymore because I have TONS of things, the next minute, I'm back on the website and looking at what to buy.. :blush: :blush:


I think I have been through that stage, I hope, as been with them since feb


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 22, 2014)

My boxes that are hopefully somewhere nearing the US (PLEASE come to me pink boxes of goodness!!!):

Luckybox 8 (x2, one is a gift)

Zero Cosmetics

OMG 1

Cleansing

K Beauty Wrap Up

Luckybox 9

Two of those were shipped on August 5th--I had not had one take more than ten days before this batch.  I am getting a little worried and my skin neglected (just kidding, my stash runneth over, but there is always a bit more space).

Hopefully I will have lovely packages soon--I was thrilled to get my US memebox orders yesterday--it was such a surprise.


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ugh, I missed the Earth &amp; Sea box, I am thinking of getting the Rapunzel box, I am a sucker for hair stuff and my hubby complains about how dry my hair is.  I want something to go with it to use the shipping code and I was debating hair &amp; body, but I don't want to get a ton of hair stuff or repeats.  So maybe yogurt?  Or honey?  I already bought the mask one (I love masks) so any other thoughts?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Ugh, I missed the Earth &amp; Sea box, I am thinking of getting the Rapunzel box, I am a sucker for hair stuff and my hubby complains about how dry my hair is.  I want something to go with it to use the shipping code and I was debating hair &amp; body, but I don't want to get a ton of hair stuff or repeats.  So maybe yogurt?  Or honey?  I already bought the mask one (I love masks) so any other thoughts?


If my hubby complained about ANYTHING regarding my physical appearance I would smack him sideways LOL

Yogurt, Cafe and Honey, Whole Grain 2 are all promising-sounding boxes! Also If you're worried about getting too much hair stuff but you like hair stuff, maybe try the Head-to-toe box? Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What did they do for you? I gave up, but I might go after them again.


They gave me a refund. The issue had been that I emailed to cancel my order a few hours after I placed it and then reordered everything and added boxes that were just released and they said I couldn't cancel my order and I was going to get 2 of the same box. According to their FAQ, I should have been able to cancel with no problem. They told me their FAQ was wrong and that they would fix it but didn't offer any solution just like in the other post, but I wasn't gonna take that. 



Robinssa said:


> Yes, mine was broken too. I got it back on and used it, but the product doesn't work. There is something in the liquid that pills that they want you to think is your skin. I used it on the same spot on my arm 5x and got the same amount of pilling. I then used it on my clean bathroom counter as a test and rubbed "skin" off that too. Waste of time, went in trash.


Man. That sucks.


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 22, 2014)

anyone heard anything about luckybox 9 spoilers? this will be the first box I will actually receive since starting ordering all the memeboxes. such delayed gratification. ( I think someone a couple of pages before mentioned it?)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> anyone heard anything about luckybox 9 spoilers? this will be the first box I will actually receive since starting ordering all the memeboxes. such delayed gratification. ( I think someone a couple of pages before mentioned it?)


There's one IG picture under the Luckybox9 tag but I'm too dumb to post a pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's one IG picture under the Luckybox9 tag but I'm too dumb to post a pic!


Ugh spoiler didn't work, sorry!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL WOW. My memebox shipping is out of control.
> 
> The boxes I have out in the shipping world are: OMG, Cute Wishlist and Hair and Body 3.
> 
> ...


did your cute wishlist update in the tracking?  My OMG, traveller's, hair &amp; body 3 and superfood are MIA.

I did email US customs but fat chance that they will respond


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 22, 2014)

I received a response from Memebox regarding my box that has been stuck in Korea since Aug 5 and has made no progress. I emailed on the 18th and they replied yesterday. They said that my 'order has been shipped and it is on its way. Sometimes it takes awhile to clear customs.'


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

It seems the American shipping from Korea is up the spout tbh.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

even the american shipping to USA is miffed up!!


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 22, 2014)

When do they usually ship stuff you bought from the memeshop?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did your cute wishlist update in the tracking?  My OMG, traveller's, hair &amp; body 3 and superfood are MIA.
> 
> I did email US customs but fat chance that they will respond


The tracking still says the same thing that my other 3 are saying. There was 2 initial scans of my packages and then absolutely nothing.

However, Cute Wishlist arrived today in the hands of my awesome DHL guy. Although no sign of OMG, and I'm not expecting H&amp;B3 to be here any time soon, but it would be nice!

Kind of wish the damn tracking would update on them!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The tracking still says the same thing that my other 3 are saying. There was 2 initial scans of my packages and then absolutely nothing.
> 
> However, Cute Wishlist arrived today in the hands of my awesome DHL guy. Although no sign of OMG, and I'm not expecting H&amp;B3 to be here any time soon, but it would be nice!
> 
> Kind of wish the damn tracking would update on them!


 Was it supposed to be express shipping or standard?


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If my hubby complained about ANYTHING regarding my physical appearance I would smack him sideways LOL
> 
> Yogurt, Cafe and Honey, Whole Grain 2 are all promising-sounding boxes! Also If you're worried about getting too much hair stuff but you like hair stuff, maybe try the Head-to-toe box? Either way you can't go wrong!


He says my hair gets in his mouth when he's sleeping....I told him to keep his mouth closed when he sleeps!!! Lol...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> When do they usually ship stuff you bought from the memeshop?


for memeshop that ships from korea - about 5-6 days.  I never did the USA before until last week and they had a guarantee that they would ship out within 5 days.

nada


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> When do they usually ship stuff you bought from the memeshop?


3-7 business days from regular Meme shop.

The longest was 7 days for them to ship out my cream, and than 3 days was the shortest for me.


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ugh spoiler didn't work, sorry!!


thank you so much for posting this! it looks great!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

wow! that luckybox looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> really enjoy the 



Spoiler



powder wash!


so don't mind another one of those ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Was it supposed to be express shipping or standard


Standard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 22, 2014)

I would LOVE if any of my stuff from the USA shop actually showed up. I ordered it all (3 separate orders, if I remember right) on the 14th and still nothing. No updated tracking or anything. Grr.


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 22, 2014)

What should I do? I tried to make a one item purchase yesterday and apparently there was an error, memebox didn't put my order through but I was still chrged though paypal. It has been taken out of my bank already, but nothing on my meme account shows the purchase, I emailed them yesterday and got 3!! automatic email responses but nothing real. I wanted this fixed before they took the money from my bank but now it's too late for that. Should I email again or just wait? Dispute through paypal?


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@Queenofstars, I think you should start a paypal dispute, just in case memebox doens't reply in a timely manner.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Queenofstars, I think you should start a paypal dispute, just in case memebox doens't reply in a timely manner.


Yes open a paypal dispute while it under 45 days you can always cancel it if it gets sorted


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 22, 2014)

The Jackpot box will go on sale 1pm PST USA time...  I also am REALLY curious to see what the description/info will be.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

I received my Memebox price from "My Beauty Junction" today!!

It was a surprise which one I would get and I wished for the Dermocosmetics 2 because I already have the other 2

*and OMG I got the dermocosmetics 2!!!!!*

This box is sooooo amazing!!!!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Such great products!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I gave that one away on my blog comp and was jealous lol. I love my readers though so I hope they enjoyed the box


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I gave that one away on my blog comp and was jealous lol. I love my readers though so I hope they enjoyed the box


I gave that box away too on my blog and @veritazy won that box,,, I was also kind of jealous but that evening I've heard I won a memebox too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I received my Memebox price from "My Beauty Junction" today!!
> 
> It was a surprise which one I would get and I wished for the Dermocosmetics 2 because I already have the other 2
> 
> ...


Congratulations, happy for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping to get my prize from your giveaway next week, I asked them about it and they replied yesterday that it's ready for shipment and they'll send the tracking later so it hasn't been sent yet  *sigh*


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope my winners got theirs especially as I was first to finish comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Congratulations, happy for you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm hoping to get my prize from your giveaway next week, I asked them about it and they replied yesterday that it's ready for shipment and they'll send the tracking later so it hasn't been sent yet  *sigh*


They've send my price with express DHL shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so you'll get it soon I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I hope my winners got theirs especially as I was first to finish comp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


"[SIZE=11.818181991577148px]especially as I was first to finish comp"what I don't get that part sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Standard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow - nice.  so, you had the tracking as standard but dhl had it?


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, I never got shipping for my US order. It just randomly appeared at my doorstep earlier this week. 

Gah, points expiring tonight and nothing really truly calling my name. Maybe I'll go for the yogurt box. 

Andddd 5 points for the exploded mask. I suppose I'll just take them and clean off the mask. Doesn't look like too much was gone.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh sorry. I meant my closing date was earlier than most of the others as I was worried about sorting it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Btw those L.vida nailpolishes are quite nice! 

Dry fast and stay stong!

(No basecoat &amp; no topcoat)


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

The jackpot goes live at 2PM Pacific time.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> The jackpot goes live at 2PM Pacific time.


woot...not really - lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi, I never got shipping for my US order. It just randomly appeared at my doorstep earlier this week.
> 
> Gah, points expiring tonight and nothing really truly calling my name. Maybe I'll go for the yogurt box.
> 
> Andddd 5 points for the exploded mask. I suppose I'll just take them and clean off the mask. Doesn't look like too much was gone.


I don't know what is happening with memebox and me.  It is like they are boycotting me or something if it is going thru normal post

At least I got my herbal shampoo, rinse, body wash and lotion today (DHL express!)


----------



## thedreamer (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, &amp; @@thedreamer, below is what I got for the custom fees: So they mention both going to Customs and being processed by them. So if anyone sees this in their Canadian tracking, there'll be fees.
> 
> 02:39 MISSISSAUGA Item processed
> 01:28 MISSISSAUGA Item processed
> ...


I got charged fees with only the message about Customs releasing the package, not the other one about presenting to customs, so I guess whenever Customs is mentioned anywhere, we better expect to pay.

And I'm kind of glad the last few boxes don't speak to me, my wallet needs a break!  I have a bunch of boxes coming in for September and October already, and my Cute box in limbo...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - nice.  so, you had the tracking as standard but dhl had it?


Yep! I think I've only had 2-3 boxes shipped express shipping EVER, and I think my mailman has only dropped off 1-2 boxes. My Memebox stuff is always delivered DHL


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

Is the jackpot going live 1 or 2 PM?


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje, that's what I did with the flower thing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes a nice ring, doesn't it?

EDIT: @@Paulina PS, the last email about it said 2pm PT US time.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@marjojojoleintje, that's what I did with the flower thing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes a nice ring, doesn't it?
> 
> EDIT: @@Paulina PS, the last email about it said 2pm PT US time.


Thank you!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you!


It's interesting how a lot of people are waiting for the release of the jackpot box but no one is really interested in buying it, including myself! lol


----------



## blinded (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm in love with my cleansing box and brightening box. It's going to be hard for me to wait to open some of these before I finish using my current products. I was hoping for a new toner in one of them since mine is half done, so now I have to try to find where to buy the Dewytree Tea Tree toner that came in the skin care (?) box.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I am loving cleansing too and loving superfood too


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yep! I think I've only had 2-3 boxes shipped express shipping EVER, and I think my mailman has only dropped off 1-2 boxes. My Memebox stuff is always delivered DHL


wow.  all of my memeboxes have been delivered via post office except for the express shipping.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> It's interesting how a lot of people are waiting for the release of the jackpot box but no one is really interested in buying it, including myself! lol


I'm curious if they'll show the contents of the loser boxes. I won't buy a box more than $23, keeps my wallet safe.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@marjojojoleintje, that's what I did with the flower thing too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes a nice ring, doesn't it?
> 
> EDIT: @@Paulina PS, the last email about it said 2pm PT US time.


hahah yes but after a 5 minutes my finger turns into a weird color xD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Maybe I'll buy the jackpot box just for fun xD


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 22, 2014)

Sigh, 19 points and nothing I realllllly want. Son of a b, why did Earth and Sea have to sell out!


----------



## yunii (Aug 22, 2014)

I see the jackpot box on their site now with pictures from 1st to 9th place winner. Hmmm


----------



## yunii (Aug 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Maybe I'll buy the jackpot box just for fun xD


With your amazing luck. You might get 1st prize.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Not really interested even if I wasn't on no buy


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> I see the jackpot box on their site now with pictures from 1st to 9th place winner. Hmmm


just been looking at all 9 boxes ,I'm well and truly not buying, i think i have most products and i feel it is not worth the money , give me a standard global,lucky,special,super,or naked box for cheaper any day of the week,

i can't believe people still seem to think its a giveaway comp and that they DO have to actually buy the box, i feel people signed up to the newsletter thinking it was lucky dip  if there were chosen to get a free box,


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> Sigh, 19 points and nothing I realllllly want. Son of a b, why did Earth and Sea have to sell out!


yep, I had no high hopes and I guess others didn't either, for memebox to give us a great box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Hmm...actually now that I'm looking at most of the jackpot boxes, they don't seem that bad! The only boxes I'd be disappointed with are 8th and 9th place. I still think they should be $23, though, not $32.


----------



## yunii (Aug 22, 2014)

I am still wondering where is the VIP points this month


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

So anyone want to take bets on how long it will take for the jackpot box to sell out? I bet it's still there in a week.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...actually now that I'm looking at most of the jackpot boxes, they don't seem that bad! The only boxes I'd be disappointed with are 8th and 9th place. I still think they should be $23, though, not $32.


I'm wondering if it's another typo, lol!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 22, 2014)

VIP s just got 3 "good luck" points...it's not enough to buy anything really...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

VIPs get three points... Not feeling any love.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey what'd you know...

The jackpot box didn't come out_ that_ bad.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have a lot of this and I don't find it interesting at all.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> So anyone want to take bets on how long it will take for the jackpot box to sell out? I bet it's still there in a week.


Judging by facebook comments and the slowness of the site, I think it'll sell out.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I don't have a lot of this and I don't find it interesting at all.


I shouldn't laugh at that but I did.

If someone who doesn't have it doesn't want it it says it all... Just imagine how fast it would sell if they all had cheese cream in them or big name items


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am still wondering where is the VIP points this month


we just got 3 VIP points in honor of the jackpot box! lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we just got 3 VIP points in honor of the jackpot box! lol


15 to 3 lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I shouldn't laugh at that but I did.
> 
> If someone who doesn't have it doesn't want it it says it all... Just imagine how fast it would sell if they all had cheese cream in them or big name items


exactly!! I am looking at the lower "prizes" and I have gotten better deals with a nakedbox.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 22, 2014)

Idk, they might be of good value but I don't enjoy the nakedbox style. Decisions, desicions...


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Idk, they might be of good value but I don't enjoy the nakedbox style. Decisions, desicions...


It's weird that somehow with them unraveling the products: yes, we know now if it's worth buying the box or not and that can enable us to make a purchase but then again... It totally removes the whole essence of our beloved mystery boxes.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 22, 2014)

I find this interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*4. 4th Place -* 50 lucky winners will win a box valued at $289
*5. 5th Place -* 70 lucky winners will win a box valued at $201
*6. 6th Place -* 90 lucky winners will win a box valued at $179
*7. 7th Place -* 60 lucky winners will win a box valued at $175
*8. 8th Place -* 70 lucky winners will win a box valued at $165
*9. 9th Place -* 60 lucky winners will win a box valued at $155


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 22, 2014)

Seriously. the only winning box that i'm interested in is the second box.







It has a CC cream from theSAEM, the espoir lipgloss, Aritaum lashes, a Clio gelpresso, an eyeshadow cream(?) from Too Cool For School &lt;33333


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

I can't even see the box, the site isnt working for me :s


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/41-jackpot-box#.VADYtcV5NTQ


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 22, 2014)

Really...3 VIP points? Not to seem ungrateful (but I kind of am being ungrateful), random people got 5 points and then the 3 US points on top of that. In trying to keep my VIP status though, I snagged the whole grains 2 box before it sells out. Not a lot of exciting releases lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

site is slowwwwwwwww and 3 memepoints... might as well just sign up and start a new account for 2 meme points lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> site is slowwwwwwwww and 3 memepoints... might as well just sign up and start a new account for 2 meme points lol


doesnt work at all for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 22, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Seriously. the only winning box that i'm interested in is the second box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a good one. I am a sucker for Aritaum tools and TCFS products. Only justifiable reason for buying it is the thrill of gambling and a chance of getting many stuff to review on the blog.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 22, 2014)

I went ahead and bought one of the Jackpot boxes. With a code and points, it came to $27.99. Even though it is pretty gimmicky, it would be awesome to win one of the better boxes--and you can't win if you don't play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It did take forever to get it into my cart, apply the code, and check out. I almost gave up, lol.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 22, 2014)

So I just ordered 5 Memeboxes... woops.

Ordered the honey and yoghurt boxes as they sound amazing.  And decided to get all 3 Princess boxes. Not a huge Disney princess fan but I am quite pale so found the Snow White box the most intriguing, my hair and scalp are awful right now, so Rapunzel had to go in, and I love overnight treatments so the Sleeping Beauty had to join her buddies!

Pretty excited now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just need to wait nearly a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I went ahead and bought one of the Jackpot boxes. With a code and points, it came to $27.99. Even though it is pretty gimmicky, it would be awesome to win one of the better boxes--and you can't win if you don't play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It did take forever to get it into my cart, apply the code, and check out. I almost gave up, lol.


You can't win if you play  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm a total sucker, swore I wouldn't order this pile o' crap, then I did! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got it for 24.99 though with points and a code so eh, it's a huge gamble but whatever. Everything seems to be a gamble with Memebox these days. I think they'll sell out quickly though, only around 400 and the site is sloooooow right now!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm a total sucker, swore I wouldn't order this pile o' crap, then I did! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Got it for 24.99 though with points and a code so eh, it's a huge gamble but whatever. Everything seems to be a gamble with Memebox these days. I think they'll sell out quickly though, only around 400 and the site is sloooooow right now!


Glad I am not alone here in buying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I went back and forth a lot throughout the week about getting it. When it was first announced, I figured I might get it, then the spoilers made me think "h*ll no!" But then when they eliminated one of the box variations and posted the pictures today, I figured it would be worth a shot. I only started buying Memeboxes in June, and I still haven't gotten most of what I've ordered, so for now, I don't think I'll be getting many repeats!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

I actually like 9th &amp; 8th  place prizes

I'd be upset if I got any boxes above 8th place because I dont have any of the 8th or 9th place products LOL but I'm not willing to spend 32$ bucks on it.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

do you think they'll give VIP more pts before the month ends?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> do you think they'll give VIP more pts before the month ends?


No


----------



## veritazy (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I actually like 9th &amp; 8th place prizes
> 
> I'd be upset if I got any boxes above 8th place because I dont have any of the 8th or 9th place products LOL


Lol! Not sure if sarcasm or...

But I reckon you bought it?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol! Not sure if sarcasm or...
> 
> But I reckon you bought it?


No, Im real about it lol. No sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't buy it. Just not willing to spend 32$ bucks, but if I did buy it, I would want 8th or 9th place box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because I have 80% of the products above 8th place.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No


really? so just 3 for the month for VIPs? That's kinda sad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: @, yea, same here. I actually really like the 9th one but I'm not buying either cause the only thing that I really want is the panda mask. I'm hoping they'll have it on sale in the shop before the 3 pts expires!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No, Im really real about it lol. No sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't buy it. Just not willing to spend 32$ bucks.


Okay... I thing since you like them there should be nothing to lose. And yeah it is a tad expensive... I might buy it if I wake up and its still there. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## rubelet (Aug 22, 2014)

These seem like perfectly good boxes. If you're just getting into memeboxes, I think this would be a fun box. I have a bunch of orders pending shipment over the next few months, plus Ihave already recieved a handful of the products in the jackpot boxes, so I don't think it's for me. But best of luck to those who take the chance!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I assume so. As an English vip I get 3 pts, as an American that has ordered a few boxes I would have got 8, go figure.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> really? so just 3 for the month for VIPs? That's kinda sad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: @, yea, same here. I actually really like the 9th one but I'm not buying either cause the only thing that I really want is the panda mask. I'm hoping they'll have it on sale in the shop before the 3 pts expires!


yea, last two months I think it was , was 15 meme points, now 3... 1 extra point for being a VIP lol...woo whooo *cough*


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it could be fun to see which box you get...while they're all "revealed" in a sense it's still a mystery as to which one you'll get! If I had some leftover points (other than the measly 3 we just got) I'd probably grab one just for the fun of it!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 22, 2014)

They didn't put together too many boxes overall, and still not sold out ..

There are 2 products I don't recognize. One is the blue and white box with a woman's face that says "T.P.O." and the other is a dark red thing that is embossed in gold "DAVI".

Could someone tell me what these two items are? 

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think it could be fun to see which box you get...while they're all "revealed" in a sense it's still a mystery as to which one you'll get! If I had some leftover points (other than the measly 3 we just got) I'd probably grab one just for the fun of it!


Yea I told myself that too, and than I realized I can get groceries with 36$, maybe some wine and cheese, and some chocolate covered almonds for my weekend  lol


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 22, 2014)

Ugh. I just talked myself into the Jackpot box. I had 8 pts on a random acct and I could use a 5$ code on it still, so for 25.99 I guess I thought the gamble was good?!??!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

good luck to those ladies who purchased the jackpot box!!  you will have to share the contents with us when you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am not tempted.  I will wait until next week to see what Memebox has to offer!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 22, 2014)

galsara said:


> Ugh. I just talked myself into the Jackpot box. I had 8 pts on a random acct and I could use a 5$ code on it still, so for 25.99 I guess I thought the gamble was good?!??!


Don't feel upset. I bought two, just because one might have something I like LOL.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think i might be another one to buy the jackpot box. Gonna use 8 memepoints and $5 coupon, try my luck. If i do get doubles, i could either do a giveaway or sell them.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No, Im real about it lol. No sarcasm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't buy it. Just not willing to spend 32$ bucks, but if I did buy it, I would want 8th or 9th place box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> because I have 80% of the products above 8th place.


I agree, I would rather have one of the last two than some of the higher place ones. Of course, I would be perfectly happy with the grand prize!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There are 2 products I don't recognize. One is the blue and white box with a woman's face that says "T.P.O."


They're makeup remover wipes. They were in the Traveller's Kit box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

That's weird how 6th place has 90 winners

but 9th place has 60 winners 8th has 70 and 7th has 60...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 22, 2014)

Could someone tell me what the DAVI item is? Thanks,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

And thank you for telling me about the face wipes.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't mind what I get. I just want a good box xD (I wish I had the $1000 one as thanks for my 100 memeboxes xD


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's weird how 6th place has 90 winners
> 
> but 9th place has 60 winners 8th has 70 and 7th has 60...


probably more left overs for 6th place, instead of 9th, even though it costs more


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't mind what I get. I just want a good box xD (I wish I had the $1000 one as thanks for my 100 memeboxes xD


Did you order one?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> probably more left overs for 6th place, instead of 9th, even though it costs more


Go figure LOL


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Done!  I've paid $10,99 for that jackpot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

I've got my fingers crossed that someone here gets the jackpot!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that someone here gets the jackpot!


Yes, that would be pretty neat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: So sad, I've been waiting for pts to buy stuff but now that I was given pts (3...) I don't have anything to buy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 22, 2014)

The only one that I think is a not so good box for me is #8. Acne was gone decades ago.. Even my son is over acne,


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Luckily I never got acne at all. If I have a breakout it is one spot that wants to take over the world!!!!


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea I told myself that too, and than I realized I can get groceries with 36$, maybe some wine and cheese, and some chocolate covered almonds for my weekend  lol


that's a great idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

Everyone (incl me) who bought the jackpot box please when you receive the box post a picture here please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's def worth the price even though it's expensive. Had it for 6months and not even 1/4 empty. I use a pump only each time!


Thank you, thank you! I heard good things about it, and I did hear that it lasts quite awhile, which is part of why I wanted to get it. The kinds I've liked that worked well didn't last all that long, and I did hear with Cure you didn't need much at all (and reviews pretty much always said it lasted 6 months with daily use and much more for just regular use). I probably will wait until it goes on sale though since I still have some peeling gels (and just received one from Memebox), especially because I heard that the Cure expiration dates tend to not be that great. Do you happen to know if that's true?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Ohhh yes please. I wanna live vicariously through you.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 22, 2014)

I bought it. Let's see...

I know there's going to be garbage like Pure Smile ( it's a dollar store type of brand regardless of what Memebox says) in it. But I'm also hoping for some interesting items.

Oh well... I had some points to use up 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 22, 2014)

Fewer than 15 jackpot boxes left. Get them now if you want to gamble!

Edit: Gone! I can't believe how fast that was.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you, thank you! I heard good things about it, and I did hear that it lasts quite awhile, which is part of why I wanted to get it. The kinds I've liked that worked well didn't last all that long, and I did hear with Cure you didn't need much at all (and reviews pretty much always said it lasted 6 months with daily use and much more for just regular use). I probably will wait until it goes on sale though since I still have some peeling gels (and just received one from Memebox), especially because I heard that the Cure expiration dates tend to not be that great. Do you happen to know if that's true?


I don't use it daily, but two times a week. My skin is super dry, so Im cautious with exfoliating too often. Mine is still fine, and I've had it for 6-7 months now! Haven't heard about it going bad that fast though.. That's weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow that was quick and it shouldn't restock


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

I really hope they re-stock skincare box!!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 22, 2014)

That was fast! Good luck to all the gamblers out there.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm thinking I need the Thumbs Up box in my life.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't use it daily, but two times a week. My skin is super dry, so Im cautious with exfoliating too often. Mine is still fine, and I've had it for 6-7 months now! Haven't heard about it going bad that fast though.. That's weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you link me this item you two keep talking about?? I'm intrigued &gt;.&gt;


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

wooow so fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feeling lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Fewer than 15 jackpot boxes left. Get them now if you want to gamble!
> 
> Edit: Gone! I can't believe how fast that was.


advertisement works! I'm shocked too actually. i thought it would last till later today


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 22, 2014)

thank god its sold out , now for the proper new release boxes memebox please, go on hit us good ,with tcfs or enprani or another really good theme box go on, hello memespies


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.yesstyle.com/en/cure-cure-natural-aqua-gel-250g/info.html/pid.1021608837

Here for instance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a cult item in japan and korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

I hope they don't do these too much


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> thank god its sold out , now for the proper new release boxes memebox please, go on hit us good ,with tcfs or enprani or another really good theme box go on, hello memespies


If they do Enprani while I am on no spend I will cry then break it


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Fewer than 15 jackpot boxes left. Get them now if you want to gamble!
> 
> Edit: Gone! I can't believe how fast that was.


I did the math with standard shipping, memebox just made @ $17,389.54 in record time.


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 22, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@biancardi, I never got shipping for my US order. It just randomly appeared at my doorstep earlier this week.
> 
> Gah, points expiring tonight and nothing really truly calling my name. Maybe I'll go for the yogurt box.
> 
> Andddd 5 points for the exploded mask. I suppose I'll just take them and clean off the mask. Doesn't look like too much was gone.


at least you got 5 points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i only got 3 points for my leaked toner in my fermented 2 box.. and there is only half a bottle remaining!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i guess 3 points is better than no points! so i'm not complaining too much as i can still use half a bottle...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I did the math with standard shipping, memebox just made @ $17,389.54 in record time.


thats insane!!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I did the math with standard shipping, memebox just made @ $17,389.54 in record time.


Corrention - $25  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Barking as I think these are products they couldn't shift


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't use it daily, but two times a week. My skin is super dry, so Im cautious with exfoliating too often. Mine is still fine, and I've had it for 6-7 months now! Haven't heard about it going bad that fast though.. That's weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've read on reviews that the expiration date usually is only good for 12 months, and that the product is supposed to be used within 6 months. I know that's the standard for opened skincare in general, but I read somewhere that with Cure they specifically say not to use it after it's been open for 6 months, but just now I was reading reviews and people keep saying how it lasts them more than a year, so it's probably nothing.

My skin is extremely dry as well, and I'm very cautious with exfoliating, which is why I like to mix it up with peeling gels. And I know some of them are just too harsh, which is one of the reasons I really wanted to try Cure. You've definitely convinced me it's a must have product now!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> Can you link me this item you two keep talking about?? I'm intrigued &gt;.&gt;


http://www.amazon.com/Cure-Natural-Aqua-Gel-250ml/dp/B001ABLKK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1408745084&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=cure+peeling+gel


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've read on reviews that the expiration date usually is only good for 12 months, and that the product is supposed to be used within 6 months. I know that's the standard for opened skincare in general, but I read somewhere that with Cure they specifically say not to use it after it's been open for 6 months, but just now I was reading reviews and people keep saying how it lasts them more than a year, so it's probably nothing.
> 
> My skin is extremely dry as well, and I'm very cautious with exfoliating, which is why I like to mix it up with peeling gels. And I know some of them are just too harsh, which is one of the reasons I really wanted to try Cure. You've definitely convinced me it's a must have product now!


Unless there is something I don't know, I don't see the problem with using it more than 6 months. It's an entirely closed container with a pump. It's not being exposed to contaminants like something you have to open every day.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel @@cfisher ty for the links!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 22, 2014)

Holy moly thirty five quid in uk


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've read on reviews that the expiration date usually is only good for 12 months, and that the product is supposed to be used within 6 months. I know that's the standard for opened skincare in general, but I read somewhere that with Cure they specifically say not to use it after it's been open for 6 months, but just now I was reading reviews and people keep saying how it lasts them more than a year, so it's probably nothing.
> 
> My skin is extremely dry as well, and I'm very cautious with exfoliating, which is why I like to mix it up with peeling gels. And I know some of them are just too harsh, which is one of the reasons I really wanted to try Cure. You've definitely convinced me it's a must have product now!


Oh, I might need to research a little myself then. Going to keep using mine until I see a change in consistency or smell. Ive also seen people have it for 12month+ too, so maybe just someone had bad luck, I dno &gt;&lt;

I think it will be perfect for you too then! it really is so gentle yet very effective. And unlike other peeling gel's this actually does the job well and don't give you "fake" dead skin if you know what I mean, haha. This actually removes whatever dead skincells there are and without making your skin annoyed by it!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> probably more left overs for 6th place, instead of 9th, even though it costs more


Of all the boxes, number 6 is the one I'd really rather not get, and of course it has the highest odds. But I'm gonna cross my fingers for something else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Looking at it again, maybe it isn't so bad--I just don't know what I would do with the snail lip treatment, and the makeup wipes and hand sanitizer seem a bit meh.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> thank god its sold out , now for the proper new release boxes memebox please, go on hit us good ,with tcfs or enprani or another really good theme box go on, hello memespies


lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I did the math with standard shipping, memebox just made @ $17,389.54 in record time.


Damn!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, question, you buy from yesstyle, correct? If so, how do you like their products, shipping and CS?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> Unless there is something I don't know, I don't see the problem with using it more than 6 months. It's an entirely closed container with a pump. It's not being exposed to contaminants like something you have to open every day.


I found it strange as well, but I figured there might be an ingredient in it that was the reason for that (especially since they said it had an expiration date of 1 year, which seems rather unheard of for such a product). But considering how many people rave about it and how long it lasted them, and I tried to search for people that had problems using it after so long, and I really didn't find anything.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh, I might need to research a little myself then. Going to keep using mine until I see a change in consistency or smell. Ive also seen people have it for 12month+ too, so maybe just someone had bad luck, I dno &gt;&lt;
> 
> I think it will be perfect for you too then! it really is so gentle yet very effective. And unlike other peeling gel's this actually does the job well and don't give you "fake" dead skin if you know what I mean, haha. This actually removes whatever dead skincells there are and without making your skin annoyed by it!


Absolutely! I have dry skin and sensitive skin so I try to be cautious with such things, so it's beyond perfect to hear you love it so much. It was hard to find reviews that gave much detail, and thank you for answering my questions, I really do appreciate it.

And yeah, I know what you mean, a lot of peeling products seem to just be made to clump up no matter how they're used. I HATE that. And it's nice to know there's a peeling gel that's more gentle on the skin.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Absolutely! I have dry skin and sensitive skin so I try to be cautious with such things, so it's beyond perfect to hear you love it so much. It was hard to find reviews that gave much detail, and thank you for answering my questions, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> And yeah, I know what you mean, a lot of peeling products seem to just be made to clump up no matter how they're used. I HATE that. And it's nice to know there's a peeling gel that's more gentle on the skin.


You're very welcome  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hate that too. Way to many peeling gel does that lol!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

I find it amusing that Memebox nixed the 10th (major) loser box, and now most of the boxes are VERY similar in value (and some of the "higher" valued boxes have more in quantity than the last place box). They OBVIOUSLY got a lot of negative reaction that they weren't expecting, so it's nice to know on SOME level they care what their customers have to say.

I didn't check the box until 5:30ish, and when trying to checkout with an order it took nearly 10 minutes, so I KNEW it would sell out fast. But under an hour? Even I'm shocked by that.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You're very welcome  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hate that too. Way to many peeling gel does that lol!


I know! I mentioned earlier that the acidic fruit ones that I've tried were always legit, but other than that it always seems 50/50. And a few people for Cure claimed it did that (but they also had never used a peeling gel before), so I was really unsure what to think!

Have you had any luck finding a decent body peeling gel/spray, by any chance?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 22, 2014)

Instead of buying the Jackpot box.

I just placed a lovely order on Missha's US website.

Nice 2 for 1 deals going on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(plus $10 for new accounts who register and free shipping is always at $40)

Good luck to everyone who got a Jackpot box!

Hope you all get your top pick boxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! I mentioned earlier that the acidic fruit ones that I've tried were always legit, but other than that it always seems 50/50. And a few people for Cure claimed it did that (but they also had never used a peeling gel before), so I was really unsure what to think!
> 
> Have you had any luck finding a decent body peeling gel/spray, by any chance?


I think they haven't tried peeling gels before to say that then, cause it really does remove dead skincells.. 

No, unfortunately not.. I only tried the one we recieved in memebox and that didn't work well for me.. I just use normal exfoliators for my body just beeing careful they're not to harsh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think they haven't tried peeling gels before to say that then, cause it really does remove dead skincells..
> 
> No, unfortunately not.. I only tried the one we recieved in memebox and that didn't work well for me.. I just use normal exfoliators for my body just beeing careful they're not to harsh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did think that could be the case, but at the same time part of me wondered if those that raved about the product just didn't realize there are so many options for peeling gels, and $40 seemed high when I was so on the fence about it. 

Darn! And you know your stuff when it comes to peeling gels, so the Memebox one really must be awful! I hope since I bought it in the Memeshop and the bottle was completely broken they'll at least give me some points, it's obviously not going to be a product I'm particularly interested in using. I'm sort of surprised Memebox wouldn't be more cautious, there are a lot of similar products on the market.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 22, 2014)

Regarding peeling gels...

Another super gentle one is Atom. It's a Korean brand developed for dry and sensitive skin. It's so gentle that next to it Aqua Cure looks like a harsh exfoliator.

Another excellent and cheap brand is DetClear (Japanese).

Their peeling powder wash was voted as the best facial cleanser in Japan for 2 years running. Its under 10 dollars here. DetClear peeling fruit gels are under 14 dollars and worth every yen. I have dry and sensitive skin and can use them without any visible side effects. Actually, I use them as body peels as well.

A Japanese brand, which is sort of like our domestic The Body Shop, called House of Rose also makes an enzymatic peeling gel and prides itself on its natural and additive- free ingredients.

I've tried several peeling gels and I must say that DetClear offers the best value for the money. But if you want to splurge and really worry about your skin's reaction, then I'd suggest to look for Atom ( sometimes also transcribed as Atomy, or even Atomic - LOL!)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, question, you buy from yesstyle, correct? If so, how do you like their products, shipping and CS?


Their CS is great - they actually have a PHONE NUMBER that you can call toll free!!   Shipping is normal - takes about 9-14 days to get to me ~ if you order a certain amount, shipping is free.  You can also upgrade as well to express.

Their products are great - yes, they do mark up, but I have never had any issues with them.    The more you purchase, you can get more discounts and coupons - you can also get more points by reviewing products as well - I have a few more to review.

They aren't the cheapest place around, for sure, but they are trouble free for me.


----------



## avarier (Aug 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Instead of buying the Jackpot box.
> 
> I just placed a lovely order on Missha's US website.
> 
> ...


I just noticed their site layout is identical to memebox


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 22, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Regarding peeling gels...
> 
> Another super gentle one is Atom. It's a Korean brand developed for dry and sensitive skin. It's so gentle that next to it Aqua Cure looks like a harsh exfoliator.
> 
> ...


do you have any links to these products?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Regarding peeling gels...
> 
> Another super gentle one is Atom. It's a Korean brand developed for dry and sensitive skin. It's so gentle that next to it Aqua Cure looks like a harsh exfoliator.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!

I just looked and found Atomy online, and the prices are really reasonable. I really was hoping to find something gentle enough for frequent use for the winter time, I tend to use peeling gels twice a week (or every other day at absolute most), but by winter time I really did want to find something I didn't have to worry about using more regularly for when I really needed it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> do you have any links to these products?


I found the Atomy on eBay for pretty cheap, haven't looked into the rest yet: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atomy-Herb-Skin-Peeling-Gel-120ml-remove-horns-pore-clean-synergy-skin-care-/261444180278?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;hash=item3cdf499936


----------



## princesskelly (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I found the Atomy on eBay for pretty cheap, haven't looked into the rest yet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atomy-Herb-Skin-Peeling-Gel-120ml-remove-horns-pore-clean-synergy-skin-care-/261444180278?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;hash=item3cdf499936


Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Instead of buying the Jackpot box.
> 
> I just placed a lovely order on Missha's US website.
> 
> ...


I didn't get a $10.00 and I just registered.  How long does it take to show up in your account?


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I found the Atomy on eBay for pretty cheap, haven't looked into the rest yet:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Atomy-Herb-Skin-Peeling-Gel-120ml-remove-horns-pore-clean-synergy-skin-care-/261444180278?pt=US_Skin_Care&amp;hash=item3cdf499936



Thank you for looking it up!

There are only 2 stores in K-town in Tokyo that sell it and they both have the worst CS. And Tokyo's quite far from me. I think I'll order it from eBay next time!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Thank you for looking it up!
> 
> There are only 2 stores in K-town in Tokyo that sell it and they both have the worst CS. And Tokyo's quite far from me. I think I'll order it from eBay next time!


Glad I could actually help! Thank you for letting us know about it, it sounds perfect for my skin type/needs. I definitely think I'll get this for the winter!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, thank you! I will consider that site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems a lot cheaper than memeshop though.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, thank you! I will consider that site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems a lot cheaper than memeshop though.


I would suggest being cautious, some of their prices are reasonably priced considering that it's easy to get free shipping, but some items are drastically overpriced (like 200%-1000%), it's similar to Memebox in the sense that they tend to really take advantage of items that are hard to find elsewhere. I would also suggest avoiding buying anything that's individually sized. The Pure Smile products, individual sleeping packs (one time use little pots) and other one use items that usually sell for under $1 elsewhere are always listed around $5. The best bets with them seem to be multi packs and popular products/brands. Although they do have items that if you really want to buy them online, they do seem to be the only place to buy them, so sometimes it may be worth paying extra. 

I've seen a lot of products listed on their site with the overpriced issue, but I will acknowledge I've never bought through them, and I have heard great things about customer service, and everyone loves free shipping. I also do just want to mention that you should always check expiration dates with them, I do know people that received items well past their expiration date (no, they were not confused with the manufacturing date).

ETA: There was a sleeping pack multi pack that I tried to track down online that was discontinued and they had it for around $60 (it was originally a $6 set, mind you) and people were buying it and getting sets that expired nearly a year before. When I looked into it, the item had been discontinued over 3 years ago.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, thank you! I will consider that site!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems a lot cheaper than memeshop though.


yes, it is cheaper than memeshop, imho, for the vast majority of things.


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow.  all of my memeboxes have been delivered via post office except for the express shipping.


I prefer my boxes to come via post office as I can pick them up when I have time instead of dealing with dhl or get them delivered at work &amp; get comments like "There is another lovely PINK box for you!!!" And also simply hate DHL since they charged me $230 to deliver a letter!!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 22, 2014)

Friendly Reminder Ladies!

While it's normal for the convo to veer off topic a bit, let's try to keep the conversation to Memebox as much as possible!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you want to chat about Korean/Asian skincare non-memebox related etc, we've got a thread for that!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

Thanks loves! &lt;3


----------



## neosan (Aug 22, 2014)

My Memeshop order arrived today! *relief*

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope that Waterproof Makeup and CutiePieMarizia come next.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@cfisher, thanks for the detailed advice. I guess I'll just stick with memeshop sale items. I was just looking at masks, as I'm currently quite addicted to them, thanks to all the enablers here! I mean I already bought a lot but i want more!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

So we have to wait until Monday for them to (potentially) release a "real" box?

Darn.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@cfisher, thanks for the detailed advice. I guess I'll just stick with memeshop sale items. I was just looking at masks, as I'm currently quite addicted to them, thanks to all the enablers here! I mean I already bought a lot but i want more!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you looking for sheet masks, or the regular style masks?

Memeshop does have decent sales on occasion, I have to give them that. I just wish they offered more sale items at all times, rather than doing everything in batches!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@cfisher, I'm looking for all types of masks. I think part of the issue is that I ordered 3 different purchases of masks from the shop and none of them have arrived yet, I didn't even get tracking..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got tons of sheet masks, which I love. I also want eye masks or lip masks, any novel masks I guess.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@cfisher, I'm looking for all types of masks. I think part of the issue is that I ordered 3 different purchases of masks from the shop and none of them have arrived yet, I didn't even get tracking..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got tons of sheet masks, which I love. I also want eye masks or lip masks, any novel masks I guess.


Are you located in the US? 

They used to be REALLY quick with shipping out my shop orders, but in the past week (when all of their delays seem to have started), they haven't shipped out some USA Exclusives I ordered (or at least I haven't received tracking) and a Memeshop order from a bit over a week ago apparently hasn't been shipped yet either that I know of. I really think they're focusing on other things this week, I thought with them not releasing much as far as boxes go that they'd catch up on things, but who knows what they're doing. They definitely don't seem to be taking this time to catch up on much needed customer service, which is a shame.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2014)

@catyz  I have ordered tons of sheet masks from yesstyle, including the my diary ones and have had no issues with them.  I order them in packs.

they ship out quickly - if they are delayed, it will state that it is waiting for an item before shipping.  You can call them to change your order if that is the case.   I have never had problems tracking my yesstyle orders or getting them.

I can tell you, from my own personal experience, I like yestyle a lot and will continue to use them.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @catyz  I have ordered tons of sheet masks from yesstyle, including the my diary ones and have had no issues with them.  I order them in packs.
> 
> I can tell you, from my own personal experience, I like yestyle a lot and will continue to use them.


I just want to add that from what I've seen their pack prices are pretty good, especially with shipping including. And I know they do offers like 10% off and such a fair bit, which makes up most of the difference.


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@cfisher, no canada. um, I thought it was just my orders but I guess it's everyone's shop orders. I was actually getting concerned of the delay. Like you said, this has been the longest ever for them to ship out shop things for me too. I hope they'll ship them out soon though!

@@biancardi, ok, thanks! I'm actually specifically looking for those panda eye masks (from one of the boxes) but I haven't been able to find any cheap ones. In addition, I saw this really nice eye steam mask there so I might still try that place, since memebox doesn't really have those types of masks available.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@cfisher, no canada. um, I thought it was just my orders but I guess it's everyone's shop orders. I was actually getting concerned of the delay. Like you said, this has been the longest ever for them to ship out shop things for me too. I hope they'll ship them out soon though!
> 
> @@biancardi, ok, thanks! I'm actually specifically looking for those panda eye masks (from one of the boxes) but I haven't been able to find any cheap ones. In addition, I saw this really nice eye steam mask there so I might still try that place, since memebox doesn't really have those types of masks available.


Yeah, ever since the holiday it seems that things have been delayed quite a bit, and it was definitely a lot longer than I am used to. I thought it might just be a fluke, but so many people keep saying they've had the same problem.

The panda eye masks in the recent box I know were from WishTrend (it seems to be an exclusive item of theirs). They have other types, the "cheapest" panda eye treatment patches that I've found were the TonyMoly ones. They're usually in multi packs of 5 for around $5:

http://honestskin.com/product/Panda%E2%80%99s-dream-Eye-Patch--7ml-2pcs--5/1673/?cate_no=829&amp;display_group=


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 22, 2014)

So since the meme site was super slow my ppal payment for the jackpot box never cleared..... blessing in disguise? I might get the newest mask box though.

I keep hoping cute wishlist one will come back in stock.....


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

thank you @cfisher. Tonymoly have really cute things. I wonder if that's regular price, cause we have a store here so I can just go get a bunch.Still wish memebox will carry more variety of masks that are on sale more often, with cheaper shipping of course.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

@ It took several minutes for me to place an order, I had a feeling with all the hype it would sell out quickly, but I was shocked at how slow things were with the site, they definitely attracted a lot of attention from that box. They did restock it at one point I think I saw, but considering that they released a "My Cute Wishlist 2" already I sort of doubt they'll restock the first one again (I could be mistaken, obviously), but I have a feeling the second one will get restocked because it sold out REALLY quickly. 

@@catyz I'm envious! I'm planning to move to NYC in a year or so, and it will be nice to see things in an actual storefront. I have heard that prices in the stores tend to be really high for some of the brands (such as The Face Shop and Nature Republic) but I didn't even know they had Tony Moly stores in North America! They probably charge a similar price for individual packs, but I would think they'd offer a good deal for multi packs. And best of all, no shipping charges!


----------



## catyz (Aug 22, 2014)

@@cfisher, yea Yuni was the one that told us, we also have a missha shop. Face shop is very expensive here (for some stuff) but I figure it's better than nothing if you really want korean stuff and don't want to pay ridiculous shipping (memeshop)!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@cfisher, yea Yuni was the one that told us, we also have a missha shop. Face shop is very expensive here (for some stuff) but I figure it's better than nothing if you really want korean stuff and don't want to pay ridiculous shipping (memeshop)!


Yeah, I love the free shipping when they have great sales on Memeshop. It's amusing to me though how everything on their shop goes on sale if you wait for the right batch of sales.

Yeah, I tend to buy the 5 packs on Korean sites for just under $5 for The Face Shop masks, and I've been told that in the shop they sell for $2-$3 each. I mean if you just want to buy a few it's great since you avoid shipping, but I use sheet masks far too often to spend that much on each one!


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So we have to wait until Monday for them to (potentially) release a "real" box?
> 
> Darn.


I secretly hope they won't release a box that I will like till the end of the mounth,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a limit of 1 box per month, but already ordered 3 so far and feel tempted to get the Cafe and Snow White


----------



## cfisher (Aug 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> I secretly hope they won't release a box that I will like till the end of the mounth,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a limit of 1 box per month, but already ordered 3 so far and feel tempted to get the Cafe and Snow White


I do think it would be nice if they didn't slow down on boxes in general, but slowed down on boxes that I REALLY wanted (I know we all tend to want different types of boxes). That way Memebox would still be exciting for everyone, but I could practice a bit more self control with the actual box buying! 

Although, I do wish they'd start offering a lot more value set options. Even if that wouldn't help with the self control, it would be nice to take advantage of better deals.


----------



## seachange (Aug 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> VIP s just got 3 "good luck" points...it's not enough to buy anything really...


I didn't get any points, not a VIP this month, but agree that are not enough - even if I got them, I wouldn't buy anything, they don't even cover the shipping!


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anyone else tried that VIP code for 10% off 70$? I just entered mine and it is giving me 10$ off rather than 10%... that is making me feel better about my memeshop cart. 

edited to add that my cart was only just at 70$ too, so it is def not working right!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ughh there's nothing to buy


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 22, 2014)

I got the black and white peeling mask and the todak todak packs and a cleanser from the US memeshop on one of my accounts that had points expiring today.

The main vip account I have has points that expire sept 1 and 3 so they better have something awesome releasing next week!


----------



## LadyManah (Aug 23, 2014)

So... the Hope Girl memebox is back to school theme, but has a bright red lipstick?

Right... I'm going to wear a bright red lipstick to my classes, yeah.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I just noticed their site layout is identical to memebox


I noticed that too. Missha just revamped their website, it wasn't always this way.



biancardi said:


> I didn't get a $10.00 and I just registered.  How long does it take to show up in your account?


I think it should be automatic. Maybe you need to add some things to your cart and see if it appears? I used an existing account to place my order, so I don't know first hand unfortunately.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 23, 2014)

I've gotten masks from cosmetic-love (they gave me a free full sized TonyMoly Bunny Lip Pencil along with a ton of samples) and beautykat and beauteque. I'm debating doing an order from beautynetkorea since some of their stuff is on sale.

Has anyone had any negative experiences with these shops? I would hate to recommend them if they are fishy, even though I've had good luck.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

galsara said:


> Has anyone else tried that VIP code for 10% off 70$? I just entered mine and it is giving me 10$ off rather than 10%... that is making me feel better about my memeshop cart.
> 
> edited to add that my cart was only just at 70$ too, so it is def not working right!


I lost the email I had with the code in it, I don't suppose you could post the code here?


----------



## daynpitseleh (Aug 23, 2014)

My Cute Wishlist tracking is not moving at all, has been 10 days. It always seems to happen with the boxes you want the most!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> So... the Hope Girl memebox is back to school theme, but has a bright red lipstick?
> 
> Right... I'm going to wear a bright red lipstick to my classes, yeah.


Okay, that box makes NO sense to me. "Back to School"...I don't get it, at all.

I mean, we get that they love to push Hope Girl cosmetics, why not just call it a Hope Girl box? Why pretend it has anything to do with anything else?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 23, 2014)

I sleeply checked the jackpot box last night - late evening for me in Poland - and wasn't interested in almost any of the items so gave it a pass. I wish luck to all of you who bought the boxes, though, hope MUT members will get some of the best prizes. It's quite insane how quickly it sold out!

I just hope now we're done with the jackpot and the latest collab, they'll release a LOT of great 'normal' boxes! I'm just mad we have to wait till Monday for anything new and with only $3 VIP points at that  *sigh*


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 23, 2014)

Yup, still nothing from the USA shop, having ordered on the 14th (finally checked the mail from today), and no tracking or anything, just says "Ready for Shipment." Has anyone who got stuff from them (the USA Exclusives area) actually gotten any of their stuff yet? This is ridiculous. I'm only over in Colorado, that's not too far from California.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Yup, still nothing from the USA shop, having ordered on the 14th (finally checked the mail from today), and no tracking or anything, just says "Ready for Shipment." Has anyone who got stuff from them (the USA Exclusives area) actually gotten any of their stuff yet? This is ridiculous. I'm only over in Colorado, that's not too far from California.


I know that a few have, but I know that a lot of haven't, and it just tends to show up without any tracking information being sent through email first. I keep receiving express orders in the past week or so (since around that holiday period) and for days after they arrive it will still just say "Ready for Shipment" so it seems like a general issue, not just the USA Exclusives.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 23, 2014)

do memebox offer 10 memepoints if we register now?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 23, 2014)

stephanie tran said:


> do memebox offer 10 memepoints if we register now?


Nope, only 2.


----------



## Stephanie Tran (Aug 23, 2014)

ok,thanks because someone mentioned so I thought they are giving 10 memepoints like before


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 23, 2014)

It says here it's still 2 : http://us.memebox.com/customer/account/login/


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It says here it's still 2 : http://us.memebox.com/customer/account/login/


It's been 2 for a bit now (it was at zero for quite awhile before that), I don't think they'll be doing any of the generous sign up points anytime soon (if ever).


----------



## ilynx (Aug 23, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Yup, still nothing from the USA shop, having ordered on the 14th (finally checked the mail from today), and no tracking or anything, just says "Ready for Shipment." Has anyone who got stuff from them (the USA Exclusives area) actually gotten any of their stuff yet? This is ridiculous. I'm only over in Colorado, that's not too far from California.


I ordered from the US shop on the 15th and I got my box a couple of days ago - Tuesday or Wednesday. But I am right around San Francisco.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I lost the email I had with the code in it, I don't suppose you could post the code here?


I think it's one time use. You can check and see if the one on my page has been used. I always get 2 for some reason, so PM me if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 23, 2014)

received the diet box and fermented cosmetics2 box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think it's one time use. You can check and see if the one on my page has been used. I always get 2 for some reason, so PM me if it doesn't work for you.


Thank you, I keep forgetting how they give out unique codes. I wish they'd just give us all the same code and let it be used endlessly! I'll try to find mine first, I'd hate to use it and have someone else not be able to use it because I'm simply too lazy to look through my deleted emails.

I actually have your Memebox coupon page favorited, even before I started using this forum I would use your page for promo code references. I also still get the $5 off $100 and $10 off $150 from an affiliate link from your blog a couple of months ago. It's nice that they seem to store that in your account automatically.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> received the diet box and fermented cosmetics2 box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll have to be sure to keep an eye out for your reviews. You get the boxes so much faster than most of us!


----------



## seachange (Aug 23, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, ok, thanks! I'm actually specifically looking for those panda eye masks (from one of the boxes) but I haven't been able to find any cheap ones. In addition, I saw this really nice eye steam mask there so I might still try that place, since memebox doesn't really have those types of masks available.


@@catyz do these panda eye patches help for dark circles?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> @@catyz do these panda eye patches help for dark circles?


They're supposed to help with dark circles and undereye puffiness.

http://www.wishtrend.com/professional/562--jjoyy-panda-eye-essence-mask.html


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 23, 2014)

seachange said:


> @@catyz do these panda eye patches help for dark circles?


i loved the wishtrend ones...i found that it did help with my dark circles as well as fine lines! i rated it 10/10!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Aug 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're supposed to help with dark circles and undereye puffiness.
> 
> http://www.wishtrend.com/professional/562--jjoyy-panda-eye-essence-mask.html


Well, most eye creams and masks claim that they help, but so far I haven't found any that actually helps.

Edit: Thanks, @eugiegenie,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will definitely try them then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 23, 2014)

My OMG box has been stuck in Incheon since the 9th. Almost 2 weeks! 

I am so looking forward for this box and just want it to get here.

How long before you call it a lost cause?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I've gotten masks from cosmetic-love (they gave me a free full sized TonyMoly Bunny Lip Pencil along with a ton of samples) and beautykat and beauteque. I'm debating doing an order from beautynetkorea since some of their stuff is on sale.
> 
> Has anyone had any negative experiences with these shops? I would hate to recommend them if they are fishy, even though I've had good luck.


I used beautynetkorea and I have no complaints at all.   The owner is very responsive if you have any questions - turns around email questions quickly.     Shipping is normal - 10-14 days.

Never lost a package, never had anything break.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> My OMG box has been stuck in Incheon since the 9th. Almost 2 weeks!
> 
> I am so looking forward for this box and just want it to get here.
> 
> How long before you call it a lost cause?


I am in the same boat as you.  Memebox CS is awful and they are so unhelpful.  They refused to do anything about this.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> My OMG box has been stuck in Incheon since the 9th. Almost 2 weeks!
> 
> I am so looking forward for this box and just want it to get here.
> 
> How long before you call it a lost cause?


My 'My Pink Diary' box has also been stuck there since August 5th. Hasn't moved. At this point, do I even want the items in the box? Where have they been kept up until now if they actually do arrive at some point?
Edited to read: I have some others I'm waiting on but that's the oldest.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> My OMG box has been stuck in Incheon since the 9th. Almost 2 weeks!
> 
> I am so looking forward for this box and just want it to get here.
> 
> How long before you call it a lost cause?


If it's not delivered within 10-20 business days, you can try and get a refund from Memebox.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 23, 2014)

I had one ship out on the 20th and the 3 Scents are due to ship on the 29th. I was checking my tracking, glad I saw this. I was about to order another box at the end of this month with the points they were offering. If there are going to be all these shipping issues, I think I am going to wait and see how long it takes for mine to get to me. I am not into dealing with shipping fiascos. We give them our money up to 2 months or more in advance, so we are already waiting a long time for the boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't want my money back - I want my boxes!! I used points to get those boxes and I won't see them ever again, as they were specific for those months.


----------



## had706 (Aug 23, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I've gotten masks from cosmetic-love (they gave me a free full sized TonyMoly Bunny Lip Pencil along with a ton of samples) and beautykat and beauteque. I'm debating doing an order from beautynetkorea since some of their stuff is on sale.
> 
> Has anyone had any negative experiences with these shops? I would hate to recommend them if they are fishy, even though I've had good luck.


I've gotten several orders from beautynetkorea with no problems. They had to cancel one item once and I promptly got a refund. I've also ordered from Beauteque and was very happy. Everything packaged very cute from Beauteque and shipping was quick since they are US based.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 23, 2014)

Beautynetkorea is one of my fav sites to order from. They always deliver pretty fast and with alot of samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from eopenmarket.com? Their prices seem good and they have lots of sample packs to buy for cheap...


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My 'My Pink Diary' box has also been stuck there since August 5th. Hasn't moved. At this point, do I even want the items in the box? Where have they been kept up until now if they actually do arrive at some point?
> 
> Edited to read: I have some others I'm waiting on but that's the oldest.


My cutie pie box that I ordered along with the vitamin care box didn't come in the same shipment...and now it's been stuck since aug 5, just saying "accepted." Memebox is horrible at responding, saying that I received it, which I get no reply to my email saying no, it didn't come with the other box. I'm filing a PayPal dispute on Monday for my money back. I'm tired of them not emailing me back, and when they do, not reading the email. I'm sure I will get a response from them with the dispute, ha. (I really hate to do that, as I do love memebox but I also like my money)


----------



## Fae (Aug 23, 2014)

I like ordering from beautynetkorea &amp; jolse for small orders and once in a while from testerkorea (big orders, hard to find items)! ^^


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

Still waiting for My Cute Wishlist and Cleansing, shipped on the 12th and languishing in Incheon. I really hope the delay is due to backlog from the holiday, and they catch up soon! I also hope my Dani box doesn't follow the trend of getting lodged in customs.


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

I have an order from beautynetkorea that hasn't arrived yet, and I ordered at the end of July. I'm still going to assume it's because everything takes longer to come to Canada. My order status says "delivered" but since there's no tracking I have no idea why it would say that.


----------



## catyz (Aug 23, 2014)

@@seachange, yes I want them for dark circles. I need eye masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 23, 2014)

@@catyz TBH, nothing really helps dark circles but sleep (if that's what's causing them) or antihistamines (if they're from allergies). If they're genetic, there's not much you can do except invest in a holy grail concealer.

That said, I used the Panda Essence patches from Fermented 2 and loved how hydrated they made my eye area. More hydration helps plump up your skin, which mildly reduces the darkness of the circles because the blood vessels aren't quite so close to the surface if your skin is plumper. I use an eye cream twice a day (from various Memeboxes; they all seem about the same efficacy), and try not to rub my eyes, and I've seen major improvement in my dark circles in the last six months. And I had, like, holes you could fall into. 

Granted, I get actual sleep during the summer months, so that's probably most of the improvement, but I love eye patches, so I'm going to credit them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@catyz TBH, nothing really helps dark circles but sleep (if that's what's causing them) or antihistamines (if they're from allergies). If they're genetic, there's not much you can do except invest in a holy grail concealer.
> 
> That said, I used the Panda Essence patches from Fermented 2 and loved how hydrated they made my eye area. More hydration helps plump up your skin, which mildly reduces the darkness of the circles because the blood vessels aren't quite so close to the surface if your skin is plumper. I use an eye cream twice a day (from various Memeboxes; they all seem about the same efficacy), and try not to rub my eyes, and I've seen major improvement in my dark circles in the last six months. And I had, like, holes you could fall into.
> 
> Granted, I get actual sleep during the summer months, so that's probably most of the improvement, but I love eye patches, so I'm going to credit them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know what you mean, I've been using eye serums, creams and eye masks, they help a little. I actually have both, no sleep and allergies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've recently started using a concealer. It helps but I find it dry out my skin a lot as the day passes. But sleeping definitely helps, it's just hard to get enough sleep sometimes.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

For those of you who are experiencing shipping delays, @@biancardi started a thread on her blog: http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/memebox-shipping-woes/

She's hoping to get enough comments to send to Memebox as proof that many customers are experiencing delays, not just a few isolated incidents - and then, hopefully, Memebox will actually try to do something about it. If you've been waiting for your boxes/shop orders for an unusually long time, please head over to her blog and share your experiences - thank you!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry to everyone experiencing delays.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hair &amp; Body 3 arrived yesterday, which means I now have all my boxes that others have stuck in limbo (Cute, Cleansing, Brightening, OMG and H&amp;B3).


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> For those of you who are experiencing shipping delays, @@biancardi started a thread on her blog: http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/2014/08/23/memebox-shipping-woes/
> 
> She's hoping to get enough comments to send to Memebox as proof that many customers are experiencing delays, not just a few isolated incidents - and then, hopefully, Memebox will actually try to do something about it. If you've been waiting for your boxes/shop orders for an unusually long time, please head over to her blog and share your experiences - thank youI


I don't see how slow shipping is Memebox's fault. Most people are complaining about tracking stuck in Incheon, which means Memebox shipped it, they don't have control of it after it leaves them. I don't understabd what people are wanting Memebox to do? Pay for better shipping?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 23, 2014)

catyz said:


> I know what you mean, I've been using eye serums, creams and eye masks, they help a little. I actually have both, no sleep and allergies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've recently started using a concealer. It helps but I find it dry out my skin a lot as the day passes. But sleeping definitely helps, it's just hard to get enough sleep sometimes.


I have panda eyes and I found the best products have been Ole's eye peel and Lancome's genefique eye. If you want a creamier, not drying concealer, try IT cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer.


----------



## catyz (Aug 23, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I have panda eyes and I found the best products have been Ole's eye peel and Lancome's genefique eye. If you want a creamier, not drying concealer, try IT cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye concealer.


what does the eye peel do? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> I don't see how slow shipping is Memebox's fault. Most people are complaining about tracking stuck in Incheon, which means Memebox shipped it, they don't have control of it after it leaves them. I don't understabd what people are wanting Memebox to do? Pay for better shipping?


I don't have anything stuck in the black hole, but I think at least part of the motivation behinding telling memebox about it is so they can look into it and try to track them down. It would be easier for Memebox to contact their shipping company and customs to try to locate the packages then for each individual buyer to do it, When this many packages are missing a company should be concerned


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 23, 2014)

I know in the US some large shipments of sample boxes have become stuck and the companies were able to work with our postal service to track down the boxes and get them moving again.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> I don't see how slow shipping is Memebox's fault. Most people are complaining about tracking stuck in Incheon, which means Memebox shipped it, they don't have control of it after it leaves them. I don't understabd what people are wanting Memebox to do? Pay for better shipping?


It is being proactive.  Memebox, as a company, should be very concerned that their boxes are being held up for such a long time.  Other companies would have reshipped by now.


----------



## neosan (Aug 23, 2014)

@@biancardi

I added to your shipping post.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 23, 2014)

@@biancardi Added to your post as well. I have 3 points on another account and want to order another USA exclusive, but since mine are on day 9 with nothing arriving, I think I'll hold off. Sheesh.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 23, 2014)

It took 21 days for my Brightening Care to show up. But I'm really beginning to think that LAX is the cause of all my problems.

If I compare what I see in usps to the EMS, LAX frigging sits on the thing for a week if it feels like it! Brightening was there in various stages for eleven days! Then there was no tracking at all after it said "departed".

But I know not all packages take that route, so I hope it gets figured out for everyone.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It took 21 days for my Brightening Care to show up. But I'm really beginning to think that LAX is the cause of all my problems.
> 
> If I compare what I see in usps to the EMS, LAX frigging sits on the thing for a week if it feels like it! Brightening was there in various stages for eleven days! Then there was no tracking at all after it said "departed".
> 
> But I know not all packages take that route, so I hope it gets figured out for everyone.


Mine would go thru NY.     I know that mine will sit in NY customs for days, but at least it is scanned in when it arrives.  Normally, it takes 3-4 days to go from Korea to NY.  Then it languishes in NY.  I would be thrilled to bits if my tracking stated it was in NY.

but it doesn't.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

Yep, my packages haven't even made it to the US yet - I'll be so happy if and when they do!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It took 21 days for my Brightening Care to show up. But I'm really beginning to think that LAX is the cause of all my problems.
> 
> If I compare what I see in usps to the EMS, LAX frigging sits on the thing for a week if it feels like it! Brightening was there in various stages for eleven days! Then there was no tracking at all after it said "departed".
> 
> But I know not all packages take that route, so I hope it gets figured out for everyone.


Its not the shipping companies that deliver in our country, it's Memebox's shipping SERVICE. Standard is the lowest shipping service, and they pay an even cheaper amount than the 6.99 - LAX, Canada post etc, HOLD that package because they can, even if they receive it quick from over seas, the package is noted before 20 days, so if they receive it 1 week after its been received from over seas, they can hold on to it up to 10-15 days, why? because Memebox only paid for that, regardless of when they receive it. So therefore that suggests to me that Memebox has DOWNGRADED shipping but CHARGE more now PER box because this was NEVER an issue with ANY of our box's before.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its not the shipping companies that deliver in our country, it's Memebox's shipping SERVICE. Standard is the lowest shipping service, and they pay an even cheaper amount than the 6.99 - LAX, Canada post etc, HOLD that package because they can, even if they receive it quick from over seas, the package is noted before 20 days, so if they receive it 1 week after its been received from over seas, they can hold on to it up to 10-15 days, why? because Memebox only paid for that, regardless of when they receive it. So therefore that suggests to me that Memebox has DOWNGRADED shipping but CHARGE more now PER box because this was NEVER an issue with ANY of our box's before.


that is what I am thinking they did.....

Which if they did do that, shame on them.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 23, 2014)

catyz said:


> I know what you mean, I've been using eye serums, creams and eye masks, they help a little. I actually have both, no sleep and allergies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've recently started using a concealer. It helps but I find it dry out my skin a lot as the day passes. But sleeping definitely helps, it's just hard to get enough sleep sometimes.


Oh, I hear you. I get maybe four to six hours a night once school starts, and I run on caffeine and road rage. I also have terrible allergies to the mold and dust in my classroom, and the combination gives me dark eye circles like pits into hell.

Try putting on eye cream in the morning and let it absorb for a few minutes before you put on makeup. That might help with the drying effect of the concealer. I use Skinfood's dark salmon concealer, with Kat Von D's tattoo lock concealer if I need extra coverage. Apply really sparingly and don't go all the way up to the lashline to avoid dryness and flaking. A little highlighter above the brows and on the cheekbones helps draw the gaze away from the undereye area too. I also don't line my lower lashes; I just apply mascara to them. 

Hope some of that helps!


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am in the same boat as you.  Memebox CS is awful and they are so unhelpful.  They refused to do anything about this.





MemeJunkie said:


> My 'My Pink Diary' box has also been stuck there since August 5th. Hasn't moved. At this point, do I even want the items in the box? Where have they been kept up until now if they actually do arrive at some point?
> 
> Edited to read: I have some others I'm waiting on but that's the oldest.


So sad! I just want my products. I hope we all get our boxes soon!



LuxxyLuxx said:


> If it's not delivered within 10-20 business days, you can try and get a refund from Memebox.


I got mine with points (mostly) so I would rather have my box, since I doubt they'll give me my points back. But, I'll contact them. (Or at least try)


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 23, 2014)

unboxing video for the diet box is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah, mine is still nowhere to be found. I wrote to Memebox on the 18th. 

Aug 5 - Acceptance - Korea

          - Origin post is preparing shipment

No progress after that. 

I have another box with the same status but the date is Aug 12.

They emailed me on Aug 21 and this is what they said: "Hi,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

Your order has been shipped and is on its way. Sometimes it takes awhile to clear customs, but your package will be delivered shortly.

Thank you for your patience "

I received another email yesterday asking me to rate the customer service that has been provided. 

I told them this has never happened that I usually receive my boxes within 2 weeks.  So I will email them again and see what they can do and if they could track it for us?


----------



## maii (Aug 23, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> unboxing video for the diet box is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


Ahh, I love it! Obviously the products don't WORK work to make you lose weight - but I love stuff like this on days I want to 'feel' thinner...if you know what I mean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is what I am thinking they did.....
> 
> Which if they did do that, shame on them.


Its the only thing that makes sense. I mean, everyone here is having shipping issues, and its not centralized just in America, its Canadians as well, and I think a few in Europe.


----------



## avarier (Aug 23, 2014)

Anybody got any tracking info on LB9? I know it was only scheduled to ship 8/20, but I'm worried I'm going to get caught it this fiasco too.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Anybody got any tracking info on LB9? I know it was only scheduled to ship 8/20, but I'm worried I'm going to get caught it this fiasco too.


Not yet (canada)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Yeah, mine is still nowhere to be found. I wrote to Memebox on the 18th.
> 
> Aug 5 - Acceptance - Korea
> 
> ...


oh, I got that rate the CS thing too

I was very brutally honest with them.  I want the USA San Fran Memebox Office phone number.  We need to have a CS phone number to call.   I don't care if it is in the USA or not, so long it is toll free and someone there can actually answer the questions and ensure that the problems are resolved


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Anybody got any tracking info on LB9? I know it was only scheduled to ship 8/20, but I'm worried I'm going to get caught it this fiasco too.


I got the tracking info for mine on the Memebox website, it shipped out on the 20th (standard). I also got my My Cute Wishlist box in 1 week, and my Superfood should be here today or Monday. I honestly suspect that the shipping issues have more to do with the Korean postal service than with Memebox downgrading anything. Things are likely backed up due to the holiday, and there are probably palettes of Memeboxes bound for specific airports that are just taking longer to get through customs there.

For the people who are having major delays now, do your boxes usually arrive in LA (that's where mine arrive) or another city? I'm wondering if the boxes headed for LA are experiencing fewer delays for some reason.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I got the tracking info for mine on the Memebox website, it shipped out on the 20th (standard). I also got my My Cute Wishlist box in 1 week, and my Superfood should be here today or Monday. I honestly suspect that the shipping issues have more to do with the Korean postal service than with Memebox downgrading anything. Things are likely backed up due to the holiday, and there are probably palettes of Memeboxes bound for specific airports that are just taking longer to get through customs there.
> 
> For the people who are having major delays now, do your boxes usually arrive in LA (that's where mine arrive) or another city? I'm wondering if the boxes headed for LA are experiencing fewer delays for some reason.


These problems started on the 5th of August and have continued for almost 3 weeks...

If one holiday causes boxes to go down a black hole for weeks (and it hasn't even shown up in US or Canada customs), good grief.  They've had other holidays too - and I didn't experience this type of delay.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> These problems started on the 5th of August and have continued for almost 3 weeks...
> 
> If one holiday causes boxes to go down a black hole for weeks (and it hasn't even shown up in US or Canada customs), good grief.  They've had other holidays too - and I didn't experience this type of delay.


Maybe it has nothing to do with the holiday, then. The last time shipping was changed, Memebox announced it, right?

I guess it just seems strange that some packages would move at the same rate as they did before, while others are moving slowly, if downgraded shipping was to blame.

ETA: I also received my LB8 within 11 days of when it shipped on 8/5.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

I remember when we used to get our boxes within 6-8 business days, without express..


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm trying to find info about recent international shipping delays out of South Korea, and I'm not finding much. However, there was a typhoon that passed near South Korea in early August that may have had some impact on shipping?


----------



## yunii (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Anybody got any tracking info on LB9? I know it was only scheduled to ship 8/20, but I'm worried I'm going to get caught it this fiasco too.


I got my LB9 tracking information already.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I remember when we used to get our boxes within 6-8 business days, without express.


For me, a lot of the excess shipping time seems to occur with US customs and USPS. It does seem to sit at LAX for days sometimes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm trying to find info about recent international shipping delays out of South Korea, and I'm not finding much. However, there was a typhoon that passed near South Korea in early August that may have had some impact on shipping?


There was a typhoon early June there as well...didn't seem to effect shipping than.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, I got that rate the CS thing too
> 
> I was very brutally honest with them.  I want the USA San Fran Memebox Office phone number.  We need to have a CS phone number to call.   I don't care if it is in the USA or not, so long it is toll free and someone there can actually answer the questions and ensure that the problems are resolved


I agree, a customer service phone number seems like a pretty basic thing for an international retailer to make available.

I was happy to see the CS response form--it seems that someone at Memebox is at least trying to identify and address the CS issues.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Anybody got any tracking info on LB9? I know it was only scheduled to ship 8/20, but I'm worried I'm going to get caught it this fiasco too.


I already got the tracking, still says it just left Korea though.

I've even seen someone received the box already.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, I got that rate the CS thing too
> 
> I was very brutally honest with them.  I want the USA San Fran Memebox Office phone number.  We need to have a CS phone number to call.   I don't care if it is in the USA or not, so long it is toll free and someone there can actually answer the questions and ensure that the problems are resolved


Found this on their FB 


500 3rd St Suite 560
San Francisco, California 94107
 ​Phone +82 70-4334-2098 Email [email protected] Website http://us.memebox.com
 
Edited to add: I doubt it's toll free.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Found this on their FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Odd that it isn't a US number, though. Also, I've recently noticed that on my bank statements, Palo Alto is showing up in the description for Memebox charges, and the BBB has this address on file for them: 435 Tasso St STE 315, Palo Alto, CA 94301-1555. If only someone could go knock on their door and ask what's up, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Found this on their FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, I found that too = but that number is not in the USA.  That is long distance to Korea and I bet I would have a hard time communicating with them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

okay, who lives in San Fran or Palo Alto?  Would you go for a road trip?  lol

I mean, if this was in Boston or New Hampshire or Rhode Island, even northern Connecticut, I would go!! ha


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi, has your USA order showed up yet by chance?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> biancardi, has your USA order showed up yet by chance?


nope, not yet!

still stewing over that as well.  I guess it is just the combined issues with memebox over the last few weeks.  I totaled up my memeboxes and damn, I have been a great customer and affiliate for them!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nope, not yet!
> 
> still stewing over that as well.  I guess it is just the combined issues with memebox over the last few weeks.  I totaled up my memeboxes and damn, I have been a great customer and affiliate for them!


It is true, you are! I definitely look at your blog often because your unboxings are always so well organized with great pictures, and I've been using your code!

ETA: My mail has not yet been delivered today, so I am hoping my USA orders show up!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

my mail hasn't arrived either, so I am hoping too...but not too much....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/memebox

I found a bunch of info about memebox in San Fran, investors, CEO, COO, Operations Manager, contact address, no phone number. But interesting stuff about seed funding, etc. Thought some of you might want or like to read about it. They have a new operations manager as of July, maybe things will get better?? Idk.


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/memebox
> 
> I found a bunch of info about memebox in San Fran, investors, CEO, COO, Operations Manager, contact address, no phone number. But interesting stuff about seed funding, etc. Thought some of you might want or like to read about it. They have a new operations manager as of July, maybe things will get better?? Idk.


I was just coming to post this same link. Doing a WHOIS search gives no phone number either.

Are the shipping problems contained to a general area in the US? Or is it spread out over the entire country? It just seems so odd that some boxes are being delivered on time and some are lost. I obviously have no idea how shipping out of Korea works, so I wonder if things get sorted/shipped in Korea based on where they will enter US customs and their final delivery location. 

Although, that might not make sense because I think there are a few Canadians who would have boxes enter through Mississauga waiting for boxes and that's where mine hit customs and they were delivered on schedule. I checked my past tracking and all but one standard shipping box has been delivered in 10 days.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If it's not delivered within 10-20 business days, you can try and get a refund from Memebox.


I think I might do this for My Pink Diary because it was a gift...if it hasn't arrived on Monday. That should be 20 days. Just the idea of it sitting somewhere warm (possibly quite hot) for an extended period of time freaks me out a bit. Especially when giving it to someone else.
The others I can always fight with Customer Service if the products are bad.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> My cutie pie box that I ordered along with the vitamin care box didn't come in the same shipment...and now it's been stuck since aug 5, just saying "accepted." Memebox is horrible at responding, saying that I received it, which I get no reply to my email saying no, it didn't come with the other box. I'm filing a PayPal dispute on Monday for my money back. I'm tired of them not emailing me back, and when they do, not reading the email. I'm sure I will get a response from them with the dispute, ha. (I really hate to do that, as I do love memebox but I also like my money)


See if you have separate tracking updates under your order on Memebox. Initially I had thought mine was lost because I had ordered it along with two other boxes and each were shipped separately so it was a bit confusing with emails. But then I saw under that particular order number they are showing I haven't received it yet.


----------



## avarier (Aug 23, 2014)

Alright so I'm totally stupid and was looking at the wrong box.

My LB9 is currently in incheon


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> http://www.crunchbase.com/organization/memebox
> 
> I found a bunch of info about memebox in San Fran, investors, CEO, COO, Operations Manager, contact address, no phone number. But interesting stuff about seed funding, etc. Thought some of you might want or like to read about it. They have a new operations manager as of July, maybe things will get better?? Idk.


Okay, now we're getting serious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was just coming to post this same link. Doing a WHOIS search gives no phone number either.
> 
> Are the shipping problems contained to a general area in the US? Or is it spread out over the entire country? It just seems so odd that some boxes are being delivered on time and some are lost. I obviously have no idea how shipping out of Korea works, so I wonder if things get sorted/shipped in Korea based on where they will enter US customs and their final delivery location.
> 
> Although, that might not make sense because I think there are a few Canadians who would have boxes enter through Mississauga waiting for boxes and that's where mine hit customs and they were delivered on schedule. I checked my past tracking and all but one standard shipping box has been delivered in 10 days.


Mine come through NYC Customs...East Coast, US. biancardi is also East Coast but I'm not sure if she also comes through NY Customs.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Mine come through NYC Customs...East Coast, US. biancardi is also East Coast but I'm not sure if she also comes through NY Customs.


yep, I go thru NY "black hole" customs....


----------



## avarier (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, now we're getting serious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I googled the CEO and found this twitter:  https://twitter.com/dinoha


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 23, 2014)

The stalking begins... 

xD


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> See if you have separate tracking updates under your order on Memebox. Initially I had thought mine was lost because I had ordered it along with two other boxes and each were shipped separately so it was a bit confusing with emails. But then I saw under that particular order number they are showing I haven't received it yet.


I do have separate tracking numbers-but here's the weird thing, separate in the email, and same on the account. But following the one in the email just continues to show "accepted" since the 5th. And...I ordered it thinking it would be here in time (other boxes have shown up in 7-12 days!) for our move on the 28th. Luckily I'm good friends with my post office that I'm leaving (just moving to the neighboring town)....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

I found all of that stuff yesterday while I was looking for a phone number.  I cannot find one outside of the Korea number.  I guess they really don't want calls!!

I might get really serious and find out the building name and see if there is an index to the directory - sometimes a building might have a "front desk" and they have numbers to the offices.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, now we're getting serious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just think it's really bizarre and convenient for them that there's no phone number anywhere! But I hunt things down on the web for a living, maybe I'll hit gold today on my digging expedition.

In other news I received K-Beauty Wrap Up today, tracking shows it's still in LA. I think this shipped on the 14th, so decent shipping time. I think the problems are lying from when they hit the US for me, they languish in LAX with no tracking when they leave.

Also, STOP SENDING ME ORANGE LIP STUFF! I was most excited for the RiRi lip stuff in this box and it's frickin ORANGE! On the trades list it goes cuz I can't do orange.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

oh and I tweeted him.   I suggest if you have a twitter account, drop him a tweet.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just think it's really bizarre and convenient for them that there's no phone number anywhere! But I hunt things down on the web for a living, maybe I'll hit gold today on my digging expedition.
> 
> In other news I received K-Beauty Wrap Up today, tracking shows it's still in LA. I think this shipped on the 14th, so decent shipping time. I think the problems are lying from when they hit the US for me, they languish in LAX with no tracking when they leave.
> 
> Also, STOP SENDING ME ORANGE LIP STUFF! I was most excited for the RiRi lip stuff in this box and it's frickin ORANGE! On the trades list it goes cuz I can't do orange.


orange and neon pink.  Those must be the "it" colors for Korean ladies, but I have to say, they do nothing for me and my skin tone.


----------



## avarier (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I found all of that stuff yesterday while I was looking for a phone number.  I cannot find one outside of the Korea number.  I guess they really don't want calls!!
> 
> I might get really serious and find out the building name and see if there is an index to the directory - sometimes a building might have a "front desk" and they have numbers to the offices.


I honestly believe it's going to be an empty office. They don't have any reason to be the US. They don't offer us a number or cs here.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

Let's flood the CEO's twitter and send snail mail to San Fran! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

Only if I get your orange stuff... I always get non orange.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Also, STOP SENDING ME ORANGE LIP STUFF! I was most excited for the RiRi lip stuff in this box and it's frickin ORANGE! On the trades list it goes cuz I can't do orange.


I guess it comes down to luck...

I got a baby pink color which i'll never be able rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I honestly believe it's going to be an empty office. They don't have any reason to be the US. They don't offer us a number or cs here.


they do have a warehouse here in Palo Alto.  That has to be managed...

But then again, I have yet to receive my USA exclusive items shipped in the USA.

Did anyone get anything from the USA warehouse?  Was there a phone number on it?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Only if I get your orange stuff... I always get non orange.


I've received two orange lip things so far, I just can't do it, looks horrible on me! I can do hot pink though, anything but orange! Glad it works for you though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 23, 2014)

Blaaaaahhhhhhhh....

Cutie pie has been "accepted" since aug 5

F/w colors was "accepted" on aug 19, and as of yesterday, already in Chicago. 3 days....and in Chicago. Should be here by Friday.

Makes me wonder if it's certain boxes??


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't do light lippy as my lips are quite dark and I got a baby pink in one box


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Blaaaaahhhhhhhh....
> 
> Cutie pie has been "accepted" since aug 5
> 
> ...


Well, I hope my F/W hits NY customs soon then. 

Some folks have gotten the boxes we are discussing (and not express mail), so I just don't know.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

blah blah, and more blah. I just cancelled my honey box #2. I emailed them two weeks ago with a question and no response yet. How ridiculous can you get?


----------



## theori3 (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I honestly believe it's going to be an empty office. They don't have any reason to be the US. They don't offer us a number or cs here.


Looking at their linkedin profile, there are several employees located in San Francisco. Also, one of the seed investors is a 3rd-degree connection for me, lol.


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I found all of that stuff yesterday while I was looking for a phone number.  I cannot find one outside of the Korea number.  I guess they really don't want calls!!
> 
> I might get really serious and find out the building name and see if there is an index to the directory - sometimes a building might have a "front desk" and they have numbers to the offices.


I was trying to track down the building owner or the leasing/rental company for the building. They might have a phone number.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Luckily I never got acne at all. If I have a breakout it is one spot that wants to take over the world!!!!


Garh this is me!! And I swear they keep wanting to come back *sobs*


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Garh this is me!! And I swear they keep wanting to come back *sobs*


Had one in my eyebrow this week, which is a first for me, and it hurt.... Grrr


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Had one in my eyebrow this week, which is a first for me, and it hurt.... Grrr


That sounds very unusual and quite painful! I hope it's gone! I got one on my forehead a few days ago, but under the skin, and it was awful. But I fought it with my tea tree essence and now it's gone, pow pow


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I googled the CEO and found this twitter:  https://twitter.com/dinoha


He's not very active.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

They stick around a few days then leave. Sounds like my dating experience prior to hubby tbh.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they do have a warehouse here in Palo Alto.  That has to be managed...
> 
> But then again, I have yet to receive my USA exclusive items shipped in the USA.
> 
> Did anyone get anything from the USA warehouse?  Was there a phone number on it?


I got both of my items.  I ordered them on the 14th and they arrived (with no warning or tracking) on the 19th or 20th I think.  They just showed up, no info in the box, just the item and a blank memebox postcard type thing.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They stick around a few days then leave. Sounds like my dating experience prior to hubby tbh.


LOL, I'm sorry but that was hilarious &lt;3Also, same here! I'm lucky to have pretty good skin normally (don't worry, I have a host of other problems - it all evens out in the end), and my occasional breakout usually only lasts a few days.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

I know you've all probably discussed this but I've missed huge chunks of this thread all week. Did anyone end up buying the Jackpot box? I completely missed it while at work. While I'm not a gambler in any form, I had planned on buying it even though I recognized/already have tons of the items even as a Memebox newbie. Regardless, I haven't bought a single box in well over two weeks and figured what the hell! Unfortunately, it wasn't meant to be which was probably best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know you've all probably discussed this but I've missed huge chunks of this thread all week. Did anyone end up buying the Jackpot box? I completely missed it while at work. While I'm not a gambler in any form, I had planned on buying it even though I recognized/already have tons of the items even as a Memebox newbie. Regardless, I haven't bought a single box in well over two weeks and figured what the hell! Unfortunately, it wasn't meant to be which was probably best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This thread flew especially fast this week! It took me awhile to catch up as well. I think several forum members ended up buying the jackpot box. I thought it ended up being fairly decent, especially for new customers, and might have taken the gamble myself if I didn't already go overboard with Memeboxes this month.

It is also gin o'clock so I hereby blame any extra weirdness in my posts today on my Blue Moon cocktail - please forgive. Wheeeeeee


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 23, 2014)

Still no USA orders today. Maybe Monday now. Sigh. (So this makes 9 days now...)


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't have anything stuck in the black hole, but I think at least part of the motivation behinding telling memebox about it is so they can look into it and try to track them down. It would be easier for Memebox to contact their shipping company and customs to try to locate the packages then for each individual buyer to do it, When this many packages are missing a company should be concerned


That makes sense. I guess I didn't realize the problem was that widespread, I thought we were talking about packages still within the up to 20 days shipping stated.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> This thread flew especially fast this week! It took me awhile to catch up as well. I think several forum members ended up buying the jackpot box. I thought it ended up being fairly decent, especially for new customers, and might have taken the gamble myself if I didn't already go overboard with Memeboxes this month.
> 
> It is also gin o'clock so I hereby blame any extra weirdness in my posts today on my Blue Moon cocktail - please forgive. Wheeeeeee


I tried desperately to read/catch-up and it just never happened. Work has been exhausting and I've had little sleep this last week. Finally have two days off for the first time in a month so stopped for two bottles of wine on the way home. I will be sleeping in tomorrow. haha Enjoy your evening and thanks for the update.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 23, 2014)

Add me to the list of Memeaddicts with shipping woes. I am so frustrated! Out of the boxes that have shipped in August, I have only received those that shipped express. I have not received any of my 10+ boxes that have shipped standard since August 1. I know there were three that shipped between the 5th and 8th, three more that shipped on the 12th, and the rest shipped from the 14th on, so it's reasonable that I haven't received the last few yet. Six boxes is way too many to still be in limbo, and the fact that they shipped almost a week apart tells me its not just a matter of a misplaced shipping pallet. It seems like most of us that are experiencing this are on the East Coast and/or have boxes that go through customs in NY...I suspect that maybe where the problem is, but it concerns me deeply that the boxes haven't been scanned as received in the US yet. I have held off on contacting Memebox, because I figured they would just tell me they're on their way, just be patient.


----------



## yunii (Aug 23, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Still no USA orders today. Maybe Monday now. Sigh. (So this makes 9 days now...)


When I purchased my USA order, I noticed that some items have ship dates. Like the thing I ordered this week said ship start is august 26th.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you really think it's a NY Customs issue? My boxes are usually in limbo, show up at Customs, and then at my door rather quickly. It's the initial drop and then making it to Customs that seems to take the longest.


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

I know it's not a toll free number, but this phone number shows up on my paypal receipts and googling it says it's a cell phone in California. 408-677-1689


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Do you really think it's a NY Customs issue? My boxes are usually in limbo, show up at Customs, and then at my door rather quickly. It's the initial drop to Customs that seems to take the longest.


this alludes to what luxxy was saying earlier...if memebox changed their shipping and went to a less expensive route, customs may be putting these boxes off to the side and not issue a "higher" priority to them.   They might be sitting in NY and not scanned in, for all we know, but if that is the case, then something changed.  Something happened with these boxes and their shipping "level"

that is what I think.  I have gotten other items from S. Korea (ebay, beautynetkorea, yesstyle) that have to go thru the NY customs and they were shipped out in the same time period and got thru customs with no issues

at any rate, if it is the shipping level that they have purchased and it is new for these boxes, then they need to change it back.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know it's not a toll free number, but this phone number shows up on my paypal receipts and googling it says it's a cell phone in California. 408-677-1689


Yeah.  Okay, so this is a number I can call.  Yeah, it isn't toll free but if it gets me to someone, fantastic.  I will call on monday.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Do you really think it's a NY Customs issue? My boxes are usually in limbo, show up at Customs, and then at my door rather quickly. It's the initial drop and then making it to Customs that seems to take the longest.


I don't know, but unless they're on the bottom of the ocean somewhere, I don't know where else they could be. They all show that they departed Incheon within a few days of shipment. Unless they got held up somewhere between the last scan in Korea and the plane to the US, which I suppose is possible. It just doesn't make sense that people on the west coast/midwest are getting their boxes that shipped on the same dates within normal delivery timeframes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

That is completely unacceptable and doesn't work for me.

Edit: I was responding to biancardi above. You all are super fast posters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

oh looky what I found when I did a search on that number

http://track.memebox.com/About/agreement





here is a close up view


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> When I purchased my USA order, I noticed that some items have ship dates. Like the thing I ordered this week said ship start is august 26th.


Hmm, doesn't say anything like that on the stuff I ordered. Dang.


----------



## seachange (Aug 23, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@seachange, yes I want them for dark circles. I need eye masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks,@@catyz, will definitely buy them


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL, they need to release some new boxes to give us all something else to talk about!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Not knocking you folks on the hunt; good luck... If you find my Brightening box, all the better!)


----------



## blinded (Aug 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> LOL, they need to release some new boxes to give us all something else to talk about!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Not knocking you folks on the hunt; good luck... If you find my Brightening box, all the better!)


I just like trying to solve an internet mystery. I even had my husband who has better google-fu than me trying to hunt them down. Quite the exciting Saturday night at our house...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread is starting to go in crazy directions.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a holdup with my cleansing box because USPS sucks! It arrived at the New Orleans post office (where I live). They routed it to a city an hour away, then back to New Orleans before sending it to Miami! It finally arrived on my door step today. I'm glad that most of my future Memeboxes are coming express, since DHL is way better than USPS.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know it's not a toll free number, but this phone number shows up on my paypal receipts and googling it says it's a cell phone in California. 408-677-1689


They don't answer, I've tried lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They don't answer, I've tried lol


it is the weekend!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is the weekend!


I googled the address and came up with this one:

Same address different phone number and company:

http://www.golocal247.com/biz/miller-starr-regalia/palo-alto-ca/LOC703779527

Miller Starr &amp; Regalia
0  0  0  0  0 0 reviews.
435 Tasso St Ste 315
Palo Alto, CA 94301-1555
Phone: 650-463-7800


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is the weekend!


About 1 month ago I've tried as well. No answer. Called within a 6 hour span, used my Majic Jack lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> About 1 month ago I've tried as well. No answer. Called within a 6 hour span, used my Majic Jack lol


ahhh....


----------



## Andi B (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm wondering if the Palo Alto address might just be one of those firms that foreign businesses go through when they need a US address for legal or tax purposes? Have I just seen too many movies, or is this a real thing?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

well they do have a business registration account  http://track.memebox.com/Paper/view/code/faq

MEMEBOX CORP.

Business Registration No. 211-88-47525

E-commerce Registration No. 2013-SeoulGangnam-03150
ADDRESS

Headquarters 435 Tasso Street Suite 315 Palo Alto, CA 94301 USA

Office 105 Hakdong‑ro Gangnam‑gu 5th Floor Seoul, 135-814 Korea


----------



## candes (Aug 23, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I googled the address and came up with this one:
> 
> Same address different phone number and company:
> 
> ...


Law office.... It's likely their attorney.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness, you guys are like private eyes. Too funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 23, 2014)

candes said:


> Law office.... It's likely their attorney.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking!


----------



## candes (Aug 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Oh my goodness, you guys are like private eyes. Too funny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But we have the prettiest private eyes on the net.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

This whole discussion is hilarious! We know from past experience that Memebox has sone kind of eyes on this site, I'm just wondering if they're feeling the uprising??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't mess with women and their makeup!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

Can't sleep so I am back on here to watch your shannigans...... You lot crack me up


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This whole discussion is hilarious! We know from past experience that Memebox has sone kind of eyes on this site, I'm just wondering if they're feeling the uprising??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Don't mess with women and their makeup!


well, they haven't done a darn thing about the traveller's spoiler.  Really cheesed off at them for making stuff up - oh, that was a typo, so sorry.  No, that wasn't a typo, when you sent it out on a newsletter and ALSO put it on the webpage - and only took that down after customers started getting the box and noticed it was gone.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

Okay - why am I upset and why can't I chill out?  Well, because I leave to go on vacation on the 3rd.  Some of those boxes have gifts in them for my family  And at this rate, there are too many unknowns for me to be sure that I will get them prior to me leaving.  It is disappointing to me    Which means I will have to box them up and send it to them after I get back home - if the boxes make it to me at all.

I also just cannot chill out because I have a type A personality - ha!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a feeling the shipping delays may be caused by multiple factors, and I wouldn't be surprised if they did downgrade their shipping.

However, I currently have five packages that are on their way to me from South Korea that have nothing to do with Memebox. All of these orders were from somewhere between the 1st and the 10th. And all of them seem to be moving just as slowly as the Memebox's. Normally my packages from two of these companies arrive in about a week, and both of those packages have been in transit for more than two weeks now. So I do think there is something going on with shipping that has nothing to do with Memebox.


----------



## yunii (Aug 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have a feeling the shipping delays may be caused by multiple factors, and I wouldn't be surprised if they did downgrade their shipping.
> 
> However, I currently have five packages that are on their way to me from South Korea that have nothing to do with Memebox. All of these orders were from somewhere between the 1st and the 10th. And all of them seem to be moving just as slowly as the Memebox's. Normally my packages from two of these companies arrive in about a week, and both of those packages have been in transit for more than two weeks now. So I do think there is something going on with shipping that has nothing to do with Memebox.


Since I am used to horrible shipping from julep. Memebox shipping aren't that bad. At least I have always received my package from memebox (Korea to Canada) faster than julep (USA to Canada). Also my order from wishtrend and roseroseshop aren't here yet either.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, they haven't done a darn thing about the traveller's spoiler. Really cheesed off at them for making stuff up - oh, that was a typo, so sorry. No, that wasn't a typo, when you sent it out on a newsletter and ALSO put it on the webpage - and only took that down after customers started getting the box and noticed it was gone.


I was agreeing with all of you, the way they've been conducting themselves is really horrible and unethical. I haven't been hit with problems YET, and I didn't buy the boxes that they pulled the bait and switch on which would've really pissed me off. So I'm sorry everyone is dealing with issues related to their lack of customer service and crap shipping. Most of my stuff comes to LAX before making it's way up to Seattle to me. LAX has been sitting on them for too long, but not an unreasonable time. I'd be so mad if I had stuff out in the ether that I had no way of telling when or IF it was coming.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 23, 2014)

Anyway, O/T kinda, but I'm looking for a good toner for normal to oily skin. Memebox doesn't seem to send out a lot of toners, at least in what I've received so far. Any suggestions? You could pm me if you want to keep the thread clutter free, as much as that's been possible in the past few days...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> Since I am used to horrible shipping from julep. Memebox shipping aren't that bad. At least I have always received my package from memebox (Korea to Canada) faster than julep (USA to Canada). Also my order from wishtrend and roseroseshop aren't here yet either.


Yeah, I have two RoseRoseShop orders at the moment (one was Mizon stuff with free shipping so I placed it separately). Normally my RoseRoseShop orders arrive REALLY quickly, but they're taking more than twice as long as they normally do. So I really do think there is an issue with shipping outside of Memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 23, 2014)

I think there's something in general too, my beautynetkorea order isn't here either. And my last roserose order took longer than usual..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

We had it a few months ago too. I think they sometimes 'mislay' pallets there


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think there's something in general too, my beautynetkorea order isn't here either. And my last roserose order took longer than usual..


It's a shame this is happening. But i am a bit relieved that it isn't just Memebox, at least if this shipping issue gets straightened out (I do hope it somehow has to do with the holiday) our Memebox's hopefully won't have this issue in the future.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 23, 2014)

I've had orders from yesstyle and beautynetkorea lately and they were not delayed.  And I got a huge sample kit from the skinfactory - they shipped it out on monday and I picked it up today - it actually was here yesterday but I wasn't home to sign it.

It has to be the way it is shipping, as skinfactory sent it priority mail and that cleared customs very quickly!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can't do light lippy as my lips are quite dark and I got a baby pink in one box


In all serious, no one ever seems to want the orange lip things, so if you wanted to trade for an orange one I'm sure it would be really easy. There's a Memebox trade thread on here.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

Yeah but the shipping from us to uk would be a nightmare as most on here are American


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah but the shipping from us to uk would be a nightmare as most on here are American


I know you mentioned being in the UK in a previous thread, and there's a few people in the UK in the trade thread, so it may be worth a post. Most people in Europe want to trade within Europe, and if there's anyone with more than one orange item (I know there's been a few orange lip things in recent months along) it may be worth it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've had orders from yesstyle and beautynetkorea lately and they were not delayed.  And I got a huge sample kit from the skinfactory - they shipped it out on monday and I picked it up today - it actually was here yesterday but I wasn't home to sign it.
> 
> It has to be the way it is shipping, as skinfactory sent it priority mail and that cleared customs very quickly!


I do think they may have changed their shipping since everyone is having the same problem.

But I also think something is going on with shipping in general. But I'm surprised you got yours so quickly! My WishTrend order took just over 3 weeks to arrive, and most the shipments I'm waiting for are now past the 2 week mark. 

I wonder what is going on.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

I might have a look. Atm though I think I may be just being greedy though as I have maybe a hundred plus lipsticks. Worst still is I only started my make up collection in July last year. Before then I have zero


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've had orders from yesstyle and beautynetkorea lately and they were not delayed.  And I got a huge sample kit from the skinfactory - they shipped it out on monday and I picked it up today - it actually was here yesterday but I wasn't home to sign it.
> 
> It has to be the way it is shipping, as skinfactory sent it priority mail and that cleared customs very quickly!


Its def the way the box's are being shipped. Just another issue with Memebox and their sneaky ways.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 23, 2014)

Not being funny but uk ones seems to be coming quicker atm... Normally five to six days


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 23, 2014)

catyz said:


> what does the eye peel do? I've never heard of it before.


It's a gentle chemical exfoliator you leave on. It has Vitamin C to brighten and Rice Bran to reduce undereye circles. 

https://www.olehenriksen.com/p-101-truth-eye-peel.aspx


----------



## raindrop (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Anyway, O/T kinda, but I'm looking for a good toner for normal to oily skin. Memebox doesn't seem to send out a lot of toners, at least in what I've received so far. Any suggestions? You could pm me if you want to keep the thread clutter free, as much as that's been possible in the past few days...


The first toner I received was recent, but I really really like it. It's the Tosowoong Timeshift toner from the fermented 2 box. I've seen a real difference in the evenness of skin tone since I started using it just a few weeks ago.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've had orders from yesstyle and beautynetkorea lately and they were not delayed.  And I got a huge sample kit from the skinfactory - they shipped it out on monday and I picked it up today - it actually was here yesterday but I wasn't home to sign it.
> 
> It has to be the way it is shipping, as skinfactory sent it priority mail and that cleared customs very quickly!


Where did you get the sample kit from the skinfactory? I've never ordered from them and when I googled their website,  I only saw a web design company.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

I haven't had any delays in my boxes, unless they are shipped express and then DHL is screwy and I have to pick up my packages, but that's not memebox. I hope everyone gets their stuff quickly and safely.

As for toners,  I like Origins Zero Oil Toner for my oily skin, but I do have a few on deck to try out, since I am unable to commit to makeup.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Yves Rocher gentle toner but have dry skin.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Where did you get the sample kit from the skinfactory? I've never ordered from them and when I googled their website,  I only saw a web design company.


It was something that they sent me, not a kit you can purchase.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It was something that they sent me, not a kit you can purchase.


Aww, that's so fun! Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 24, 2014)

Just got home from a crazy-fun night seeing a bunch of friends bands play at a local bar. I'm SO tired and way too old for that kind of stuff I think LOL But lots of posts to catch up on here!

I still have 2 boxes that haven't moved and shipped at the beginning of the month. While it's not out of their projected time frame yet, this is still WAYYYY longer than I've ever, ever had to wait for a Memebox. I've mentioned this a zillion times but I'm so incredibly frustrated about this too. I just wish the tracking would updated in SOME way so I knew they were moving and not just lost at sea somewhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sigh. Seriously every time I see someone post a review of their OMG box I get so jealous! I just want to review it already, sheesh!

Now I'm going to bed because I'm an old lady and I did way too much partying tonight LOL &lt;3


----------



## Renata P (Aug 24, 2014)

I think that all problems with delayed delivery of the boxes to the US customers must be due to the USPS. Memebox ships as usual (K-packet) and boxes arrive to Europe within few days (less than one week).


----------



## theori3 (Aug 24, 2014)

I received notification that my Lucky Box 9 arrived at LAX today--it is weird that some boxes are moving so quickly and others are sitting in limbo for weeks! I hope that everyone's boxes that shipped at the beginning of the month will have updated tracking by Monday!

Does anyone have boxes that are outside of the 20-business day timeframe for delivery? If Memebox did downgrade the shipping, but boxes are still delivered within 20 business days, then that does seem like something that is within their rights to do, even if it is very aggravating :/


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't think Memebox downgraded the shipping in any way. It's the same kind of service (K-Packet, standard international shipping in Korea) they've been using since the beginning. All our boxes in Poland arrive in about 5-6 days and there weren't any delays the whole August.

I think it must be USPS thing.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't think Memebox downgraded the shipping in any way. It's the same kind of service (K-Packet, standard international shipping in Korea) they've been using since the beginning. All our boxes in Poland arrive in about 5-6 days and there weren't any delays the whole August.
> 
> I think it must be USPS thing.


There are some people in Canada who are also having issues with slow shipping, so it is a bit baffling.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

I am wondering if it is purely a Canadian/American issues whereas last time it was worldwide I think


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

For those of you that were also interested in using Avecka to purchase things from the Korean Memebox (or other Korean sites), I just wanted to let you know that when I searched for a Korean translator in Google, it automatically gave me one of the Google translators, which is working PERFECTLY in allowing me to translate some characters at the moment for GMarket. I know a lot of the sites use images instead of text, but for the selection on most sites if you add the item to your cart you can usually copy the selection text from there, and the Google translator works surprisingly well.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I think that all problems with delayed delivery of the boxes to the US customers must be due to the USPS. Memebox ships as usual (K-packet) and boxes arrive to Europe within few days (less than one week).


That could be the case, it seems like those of us having issues (from what I've seen) are all in North America. I wonder if it has something to do with Customs.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> There are some people in Canada who are also having issues with slow shipping, so it is a bit baffling.


I'm not sure but didn't sb say their boxes sometimes go first through the same airports or customs control points? And is it the same in all states or could it be contained to the East Coast for example? It definately seems it's North America trouble though, so it's hard to say.


----------



## ellabella10 (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That could be the case, it seems like those of us having issues (from what I've seen) are all in North America. I wonder if it has something to do with Customs.


I'm in Australia and haven't has any delays thankfully - things take long enough as it is to get here lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Just got home from a crazy-fun night seeing a bunch of friends bands play at a local bar. I'm SO tired and way too old for that kind of stuff I think LOL But lots of posts to catch up on here!
> 
> *I still have 2 boxes that haven't moved and shipped at the beginning of the month. While it's not out of their projected time frame yet, this is still WAYYYY longer than I've ever, ever had to wait for a Memebox. I've mentioned this a zillion times but I'm so incredibly frustrated about this too. I just wish the tracking would updated in SOME way so I knew they were moving and not just lost at sea somewhere*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I know.  I know it isn't out of their projected time frame, but it will be if the tracking doesn't resume - it still needs to clear customs which is a scan, then it moves thru several other stations, which depending on the day and the cycle of the moon, can be a couple of days to over a week before it finally shows up near my town for delivery.

And the lack of response that so many customers are experiencing from Memebox CS.    

my traveller's box, which shipped out 5 days after my OMG box (and the one that I am the least excited for! lol) has finally scanned in NY customs....

I hope this means that everyone's missing boxes are going to get scanned within the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I received notification that my Lucky Box 9 arrived at LAX today--it is weird that some boxes are moving so quickly and others are sitting in limbo for weeks! I hope that everyone's boxes that shipped at the beginning of the month will have updated tracking by Monday!
> 
> Does anyone have boxes that are outside of the 20-business day timeframe for delivery? If Memebox did downgrade the shipping, but boxes are still delivered within 20 business days, then that does seem like something that is within their rights to do, even if it is very aggravating :/


I believe there are a couple of posters who are past the 20 business day mark.   And in the US, Customs and PO work on Saturday, so would that be a business day?  They also work on Sunday, but I don't count that as there usually is no delivery on sunday


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That could be the case, it seems like those of us having issues (from what I've seen) are all in North America. I wonder if it has something to do with Customs.


I HIGHLY doubt it. I mean last week I received something from Ebay within 1 week  coming from England..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Some of you are so very good at stacking your discounts....why doesn't my discount box clear to add another code? Or is this Meme's way of saying you've saved enough money this month and the jig is up? lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Some of you are so very good at stacking your discounts....why doesn't my discount box clear to add another code? Or is this Meme's way of saying you've saved enough money this month and the jig is up? lol


only allowed one code ( affiliate 5$) that is


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Some of you are so very good at stacking your discounts....why doesn't my discount box clear to add another code? Or is this Meme's way of saying you've saved enough money this month and the jig is up? lol


I think when folks say they are "stacking", they are ordering more than 100.00 and that will automatically take off $5.00 if you use an affiliate link (I originally typed in code, and meant link) and then you can use a coupon for $5.00 (if you haven't used one this month) and using their points.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I believe there are a couple of posters who are past the 20 business day mark.   And in the US, Customs and PO work on Saturday, so would that be a business day?  They also work on Sunday, but I don't count that as there usually is no delivery on sunday


This is my first day off, or day home, in about two weeks. I have about a dozen tracking emails to go through and track and then I'm going to post to your blog. I know the one box will hit 20 days on Monday so I may just email them today while I have the time.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I HIGHLY doubt it. I mean last week I received something from Ebay within 1 week  coming from England..


I've had things come from Korea that I know went thru Customs, but they used a faster method to ship and there were no delays.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie o/t is that your family in your avatar?  :wub:   Two very handsome men!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> only allowed one code ( affiliate 5$) that is


Okay, I was using points and the 10% of $70 which is actually just $10 and then I was trying to add MEMEBUNDLE3 and it would cancel out the prior discount.


----------



## had706 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just want to say that I'm in the Midwest so all my international packages go through Chicago for customs and I have not experienced any delays with orders. I received my OMG and cute boxes along with another order last week. I have 4 Memboxes coming and orders from beautynetkorea, Yes Style and Testerkorea and they all seem to be moving along at normal pace.

I don't know if location has anything to do with it or not. I'm so sorry for the people with shipping delays as I would be beyond frustrated at this point! I luckily have had no problems in the 20+ boxes I have received and I'm so thankful as it sounds like a nightmare to try to deal with CS.


----------



## yunii (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, I was using points and the 10% of $70 which is actually just $10 and then I was trying to add MEMEBUNDLE3 and it would cancel out the prior discount.


You can only use one coupon code each time but if you buy over $100 of stuff then you can click one of the links from a blogger as well because that link an automatic discount.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 24, 2014)

As of tomorrow, mine will be at the 20 days...keeps saying "accepted." It isn't US customs holding it up.... What I understand from a gal on Facebook, it either means that either the package was delivered to the post office in Korea, or that they were told to expect one. My frustration is their customer service-go and talk to your post office or shipping company, and simply email is back.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MemeJunkie o/t is that your family in your avatar?  :wub:   Two very handsome men!


That is my husband, my oldest nephew Weston and our foster dog that has snuggled his way into my husband's (allergic) heart. lol The photo is from Wes' birthday party a couple weekends ago. He's my little love bug.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

And what does the last update on the tracking site say? Can someone post a print screen of your tracking? I mean for the boxes that are late.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> And what does the last update on the tracking site say? Can someone post a print screen of your tracking? I mean for the boxes that are late.


This is what mine looks like,

Aug 07, 201402:46pm

 
Departure from outward office of exchangeKorea PostINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE Aug 07, 2014

01:54pm

 
In transitKorea PostINCHEON Aug 05, 2014

09:26pm

 
In transitKorea PostINTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE Aug 05, 2014

08:12pm

 
In transitKorea Postseongnam mail center Aug 05, 2014

12:36pm

 
In transitKorea Postseongnam mail center Aug 05, 2014

12:23pm

 
In transitKorea PostSL.SEOCHO Aug 05, 2014

11:29am

 
Origin Post is Preparing ShipmentUSPS Aug 05, 201411:29am

 
AcceptanceUSPSKOREA REPUBLIC OF Aug 05, 2014

11:29am

 
Posting/CollectionKorea PostSL.SEOCHO


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Here is mine. Sorry it's not pretty - I'm on an iPad and not technologically advantaged AT ALL.

Date	Status	Post office/Airport	Details

11:29 05-Aug-2014 Posting/Collection SL.SEOCHO

Posting office zip code : 137132

Transit or Destination country : U.S.A

12:23 05-Aug-2014 SL.SEOCHO

12:36 05-Aug-2014 seongnam mail center

20:12 05-Aug-2014 seongnam mail center

21:26 05-Aug-2014 INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

13:54 07-Aug-2014 INCHEON

14:46 07-Aug-2014 Departure from outward office of exchange INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE

Dispatch number : 25


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm curious if everyone that is having a problem with delays is in the batch that was received on August 5th and processed at 11:29.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

They are stuck in incheon then


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know about @@julieannka's tracking but mine looks normally the same as @@MemeJunkie's and the last update means to my knowledge that the parcel was shipped from Korea.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't know about @@julieannka's tracking but mine looks normally the same as @@MemeJunkie's and the last update means to my knowledge that the parcel was shipped from Korea.


Hers is exactly the same with regard to the times so I'm going to assume she's just using a different tracking service. Seems like the same batch and there is obviously a problem with it somewhere.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I don't know about @@julieannka's tracking but mine looks normally the same as @@MemeJunkie's and the last update means to my knowledge that the parcel was shipped from Korea.


I don't know why my copy/paste cut off the top line, but my final entry is the same as MemeJunkie's.

Do you think that means the problem is at the USPS?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

It's always the last update I get from Korea and the next one is when it gets scanned the first time in Poland.

Well, I may be wrong, maybe it's somewhere at the Korean airport but I'd say it may also be in the US and hasn't cleared the airport customs there.

Sorry I can't be of more help, I'd personally think it'd left Korea.

When my tracking gets this final status I automatically assume it's been shipped from Korea.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's always the last update I get from Korea and the next one is when it gets scanned the first time in Poland.
> 
> Well, I may be wrong, maybe it's somewhere at the Korean airport but I'd say it may be also be in the US and hasn't cleared the airport customs there.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, I'd personally think it'd left Korea.


Yes, that is how it works for me also. It will appear like what I just posted for about 5 days and then it will arrive at NY Customs where it will sit for a couple days, sometimes longer. But regardless of how long Customs has taken in the past I've never had a standard package take longer than two weeks to arrive (maximum).


----------



## julieannka (Aug 24, 2014)

10,000 SHIPPING CONTAINERS LOST AT SEA EACH YEAR…HERE’S A LOOK AT ONE


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

Customs isn't USPS.  Totally different organization.    In fact, they are a bunch of snobs and refuse to talk to USPS (according to my USPS  contact!)

It could be waiting to come to the US in customs over in Korea or it could be waiting in line at customs here in the US.

one box of mine just scanned INTO customs yesterday (note - into customs, not cleared yet) - so that begs the question - where was it for 10 days between the last known scan and yesterday?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

julieannka said:


> 10,000 SHIPPING CONTAINERS LOST AT SEA EACH YEAR…HERE’S A LOOK AT ONE


argghhh!!  NOOOOOO...lol

all the pink pretties....haha


----------



## julieannka (Aug 24, 2014)

This whole shipping debacle is really making me leery of ordering any more Memeboxes until I get the ones I've already ordered.


----------



## julieannka (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Customs isn't USPS.  Totally different organization.    In fact, they are a bunch of snobs and refuse to talk to USPS (according to my USPS  contact!)
> 
> It could be waiting to come to the US in customs over in Korea or it could be waiting in line at customs here in the US.
> 
> one box of mine just scanned INTO customs yesterday (note - into customs, not cleared yet) - so that begs the question - where was it for 10 days between the last known scan and yesterday?


Thanks for the clarification, I'm kind of new to purchasing internationally.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh my gosh - my two slow boxes, Cute Wishlist and Cleansing, which were shipped on the 12th, finally arrived at NY customs last night! I hope this means others' are starting to move, too.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 24, 2014)

Hope it's not a container with your boxes LOL

But seriously I'd think it's waiting at the airport in the US to be scanned by the customs (they're usually not that nice here too...). It's probably not the USPS because if it was, they should have at least scanned it once when they'd got it. So probably they don't have it yet.

Also, I believe some people in some parts of the US and Canada have had no trouble at all, so could it be sth to do with one (or a few) airports or customs offices? Is it like all around the place or some parts of the countries?

I'm not sure it makes much sense, I'm just trying to find the reasons of this state of things.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I mean, someone did mention it, I believe on this thread, I forgot who (I apologize), but the North East is full of universities.  I live near Boston and it is a HUGE college town and we have lots of international students.  So, I am thinking that the person who mentioned this might give us a clue about the massive delays in customs - if international students are shipping their clothes, etc, to their college dorm here (as school is just about to start now for the fall term), maybe that is the hold up.

But I also know that the west coast has many universities too with international students.  Maybe LAX customs is more "together" than NY customs?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh my gosh - my two slow boxes, Cute Wishlist and Cleansing, which were shipped on the 12th, finally arrived at NY customs last night! I hope this means others' are starting to move, too.


Great news!!

I wish that the USA memeshop orders would get a-moving too.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> I just want to say that I'm in the Midwest so all my international packages go through Chicago for customs and I have not experienced any delays with orders. I received my OMG and cute boxes along with another order last week. I have 4 Memboxes coming and orders from beautynetkorea, Yes Style and Testerkorea and they all seem to be moving along at normal pace.


Another KC girl here, and I haven't had any issues with Chicago customs. They are typically on their way to me in 2-4 days.


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> one box of mine just scanned INTO customs yesterday (note - into customs, not cleared yet) - so that begs the question - where was it for 10 days between the last known scan and yesterday?


All my boxes have had about 7 days where the tracking doesn't update between Korea and Canadian customs. I'm so used to slow shipping (international and domestic) that I figure that's normal for Canada.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

julieannka said:


> This whole shipping debacle is really making me leery of ordering any more Memeboxes until I get the ones I've already ordered.


I haven't ordered anything lately just because I haven't been thrilled with anything new. Even the order I put together this morning, thinking I should use my points and take advantage of the August discounts I haven't used yet, I haven't pressed 'purchase'. But I do have 17 boxes due to arrive in August/September and If this is any indication of the shipping future Memebox and I will need to part ways, unfortunately.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> All my boxes have had about 7 days where the tracking doesn't update between Korea and Canadian customs. I'm so used to slow shipping (international and domestic) that I figure that's normal for Canada.


mine is usually 3-4 days.  The longest was 5 days...


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm curious if everyone that is having a problem with delays is in the batch that was received on August 5th and processed at 11:29.


Creepy....that's exactly when mine was "accepted"


----------



## Andi B (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm curious if everyone that is having a problem with delays is in the batch that was received on August 5th and processed at 11:29.


Yep, I have one box that was scanned at that exact time and another that was scanned at 11:30. No movement on either one since then.


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 24, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Creepy....that's exactly when mine was "accepted"


 yes, that's what mine says. Still no movement.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Great news!!
> 
> I wish that the USA memeshop orders would get a-moving too.


My Cleansing also shipped on the 12th and were processed through Customs on the 23rd. This usually means they will arrive at Teterboro in Jersey tomorrow and I receive it following day. This is normal standard shipping for me. 
Edited to read: Now that I'm looking at those dates that will actually be a bit longer than usual for standard by the time it finally arrives. Holiday perhaps? Not complaining, I'm ecstatic something, ANYTHING, is moving!

Those August 5th packages are lost or have been held up for some reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Oddly, I received one of my packages from Korea yesterday, but instead of being one of the shipments that are taking FOREVER, it's one I placed only a week ago. I wonder if there is some sort of issue with packages not being processed in order, and there's just a lot that is being passed through customs (or some sort of checkpoint). 

I do think this will be cleared up shortly though, and I'm really hoping things will start speeding up tomorrow.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that when we place our orders the standard shipping option is 10-20 business days but on their Website, under Shipping Schedule, it states something entirely different?

*Please note that EXPRESS SHIPPING takes an estimated 3 - 7 business days for complete delivery after the indicated shipping date, and STANDARD SHIPPING takes an estimated 15 - 25 business days for complete delivery after the indicated shipping date.*

Edited to read: Was it always like this?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 24, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Creepy....that's exactly when mine was "accepted"


Two of mine were one minute later! All they have as far as tracking is "acceped" at that day and time. I also have boxes shipped between the 6th and the 11th that have not moved, but my box shipped on the 12th or 13th just was scanned into US customs--that timeframe makes sense, but the others do not.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Has anyone noticed that when we place our orders the standard shipping option is 10-20 business days but on their Website, under Shipping Schedule, it states something entirely different?
> 
> *Please note that EXPRESS SHIPPING takes an estimated 3 - 7 business days for complete delivery after the indicated shipping date, and STANDARD SHIPPING takes an estimated 15 - 25 business days for complete delivery after the indicated shipping date.*
> 
> Edited to read: Was it always like this?


I think it has been like that for a while, I remember seeing 25 days previously,


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 24, 2014)

My Brightening box (processed through South Korea on Aug 13) finally shows processing through NY customs as of an hour ago. Here's hoping you all see movement on your boxes this week!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I believe there are a couple of posters who are past the 20 business day mark. And in the US, Customs and PO work on Saturday, so would that be a business day? They also work on Sunday, but I don't count that as there usually is no delivery on sunday


I believe Saturday counts as a business day for USPS, but not for the Korean postal service. Not sure about US customs, Canadian customs, or Canada Post.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

So tired of talking shipping woes, I just want my pretty pink boxes to arrive in proper shape sometime soon and for a new box to be released that excites me to no end! Something that hasn't happened for some time now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I believe Saturday counts as a business day for USPS, but not for the Korean postal service. Not sure about US customs, Canadian customs, or Canada Post.


Weekends for Canada don't count for business days... Canada post etc.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So tired of talking shipping woes, I just want my pretty pink boxes to arrive in proper shape sometime soon and for a new box to be released that excites me to no end! Something that hasn't happened for some time now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my postman is going to kill me if all my boxes are delivered on the same day!!  haha

I will be thrilled, but he won't!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in the Midwest too and I got my Cute/Cleansing bundle on time. Clearly, y'all need to move to further your memebox addiction.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 24, 2014)

This is what ALL of my Memebox shipping says.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No updates and no clue if my boxes are "lost at sea" or on the move...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

  We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
August 9, 2014 , 10:31 am

Processed Through Sort Facility

SEOUL INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE, KOREA REPUBLIC OF

August 8, 2014 , 11:44 am

Acceptance

KOREA REPUBLIC OF


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my postman is going to kill me if all my boxes are delivered on the same day!! haha
> 
> I will be thrilled, but he won't!


Btw, don't ever let your mail carrier complain....mine told me that he loves it that I get so many packages-it boosts his numbers and makes him look good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We still haven't told our carrier that we are moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 24, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I'm in the Midwest too and I got my Cute/Cleansing bundle on time. Clearly, y'all need to move to further your memebox addiction.


And, ha, I'm in North Dakota...usually the memeboxes take 7-10 days with standard shipping to get here....but my box that's stuck, it seems like it's all within the us/canada, right around 11:29-11:30 timeframe.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> This is what ALL of my Memebox shipping says.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No updates and no clue if my boxes are "lost at sea" or on the move...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> ...


is this your OMG box? Cause that is exactly the same as my OMG box

Date &amp; Time
Status of Item
Location
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

  We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
August 9, 2014 , 10:31 am

Processed Through Sort Facility

SEOUL INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE, KOREA REPUBLIC OF

August 8, 2014 , 11:44 am

Acceptance

KOREA REPUBLIC OF


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh my gosh - my two slow boxes, Cute Wishlist and Cleansing, which were shipped on the 12th, finally arrived at NY customs last night! I hope this means others' are starting to move, too.


My Cute Box from the 12th just arrived in NY customs last night too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They must have been traveling together.

However my OMG from the 8th Or an additional Collagen I ordered on the 8th, haven't shown movement since the 14th or 9th, respectively.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I think our OMG boxes are hanging out and partying!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My Cute Box from the 12th just arrived in NY customs last night too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They must have been traveling together.
> 
> However my OMG from the 8th Or an additional Collagen I ordered on the 8th, haven't shown movement since the 14th or 9th, respectively.


Is this the Collagen you ordered for me? I hadn't even thought of tracking that one because I was just thinking of it as a lovely *SURPRISE!* box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is this the Collagen you ordered for me? I hadn't even thought of tracking that one because I was just thinking of it as a lovely *SURPRISE!* box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sure it will move.eventually..and at this point that will be the big SURPRISE!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

Have your memeboxes kidnapped my wantable box.... My tracking has issues.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

All three of my boxes that are on their way are stuck. Not as long as many of you, only a few days, but already it's longer than normal. They're all at Incheon for more days than has been typical. Haven't cleared customs yet in LA, which means they usually arrive in a few days. I'm getting a little annoyed, but it hasn't been that long yet. I just worry that this is the first sign that they will take as long as many of your guys' boxes have taken.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Have your memeboxes kidnapped my wantable box.... My tracking has issues.


Do you receive the Wantable makeup edition? If so, have you been happy with it? I'm not much of a makeup person but there are a couple items I do use AND I did just cancel three of my beauty box subscriptions that I wasn't thrilled with. This is my rationale for adding yet another box to the pile I receive every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Aug 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Have your memeboxes kidnapped my wantable box.... My tracking has issues.


My Wantable boxes always travel strapped to the back of arthritic turtles. I think Memebox hired the same flock (flock? pod? sewer?) of gouty turtles this month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't understand why 5 meme points would be taken away/expire...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm having serious withdrawals lately from no memebox purchases.. Haven't purchased so few memeboxes in a looong time. Maybe ever. This month I only got snow white, wake up makeup, pinkaholic, dani collab and k-style 2   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edited for typos


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm having serious withdrawals lately from no memebox purchases.. Haven't purchased so few memeboxes in a looong time. Maybe ever. This month I only got snow white, wake up makeup, pinkaholic, dani collab and k-style 2   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> edited for typos


I've only been using Memebox since July, and I've been anxious for a few days about there not being a proper box release. I have a feeling I'll be checking my email every hour after midnight until Monday's releases come out.

....If, they come out.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

It feels like I haven't purchased anything recently, but then I look at my list of memeboxes yet to shipped and yes, I have been buying a couple of boxes a week, sometimes 3.

I know that this past week was boring.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't understand why 5 meme points would be taken away/expire...


I know!  They've done this before with 3 points :blink:


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 24, 2014)

That Jackpot box looked like fun,  I hope everyone purchased it with the mindset that most will get the basic box and only a certain number get the extra goodies.. The winner sure will be lucky.. It said announced on Sept 2nd


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm totally just thinking out loud here, but if a lot of these missing boxes shipped out of Korea within a few days it's possible that a ship was held up for days with either customs issues or a break down. Customs will also flag suspects containers and physically check them which takes a long time if the container is suspect at all. My husband is in the maritime industry and both if these scenarios happen all the time. So just a thought about where the boxes have been after leaving korea.


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone know a trick to access the korean memebox website? I keep getting redirected to the us one.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

@@blinded click on the korean flag that is in the middle of the screen - right hand side

edited to add - sneaky memebox!!  They have redirected that too!!  Why don't they want us to see their Meme-K site?

grr - I use it to look up products that aren't on their global site and to see if there is more information about them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

edited to remove my message due to memespies.


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@blinded click on the korean flag that is in the middle of the screen - right hand side
> 
> edited to add - sneaky memebox!!  They have redirected that too!!  Why don't they want us to see their Meme-K site?
> 
> grr - I use it to look up products that aren't on their global site and to see if there is more information about them.


I was hoping it was as simple as that, but alas they are on to our tricks I guess. I've been trying to find an online proxy to use but none of those will let me go to it either.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> Anyone know a trick to access the korean memebox website? I keep getting redirected to the us one.


I'll send you a message directly. 

I know it seems paranoid not to post it here, but IMMEDIATELY after someone mentioned on here how to access it, within 24 hours they changed it so that it wasn't easily accessed.


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

Edit


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 24, 2014)

I think they watch everything we do!

Hi spies!    B)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think they watch everything we do!
> 
> Hi spies!    B)


A few things seem a bit too coincidental lately, so I really do think someone there most likely reads this.

Dear Memespies,

....About your customer service issues....Please get on that already.

Signed,

Memebox Addicts Everywhere


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A few things seem a bit too coincidental lately, so I really do think someone there most likely reads this.
> 
> Dear Memespies,
> 
> ...


funny, how some things they will act on PROMPTLY but others, nah, not so much.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> funny, how some things they will act on PROMPTLY but others, nah, not so much.


I know!

They try to stop us from purchasing things from their Korean shop (better prices, less profit) within a day. And they CLEARLY wanted to prevent their Jackpot box thing from turning into an irreparable disaster. But they can't seem to put in any effort in responding to some legitimate issues and concerns? ...Even from some of their top buyers?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Do you receive the Wantable makeup edition? If so, have you been happy with it? I'm not much of a makeup person but there are a couple items I do use AND I did just cancel three of my beauty box subscriptions that I wasn't thrilled with. This is my rationale for adding yet another box to the pile I receive every month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got a couple and then cancelled last time as the second had a bronzer masquerading as a blush and a brown lipstick. I just hope these two are better as I wanted to give them a second try.

To be honest if yoou want higher value items and have a narrower use of item, i.e i cant use eyelier and rarely use mascara, it is a good bet as you shouldn't get those things


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

you can't put blog links here on your posts. Sorry if that sounds rude


----------



## slinka (Aug 24, 2014)

Already on it- back to the memebox convo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

Just realised no post here tomorrow and although I am expecting no memeboxes i am expecting others... grrr


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

They are watching us - Memespies. dun dun dun


----------



## avarier (Aug 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was hoping it was as simple as that, but alas they are on to our tricks I guess. I've been trying to find an online proxy to use but none of those will let me go to it either.


I find it incredibly suspicious that they won't let us see their korean site.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> I find it incredibly suspicious that they won't let us see their korean site.


It works for me.I bookmarked it before they changed it. Try this and see if it works.

http://www.memebox.com/page/6101


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> I find it incredibly suspicious that they won't let us see their korean site.


I was seriously baffled by that. And it's far too much of a coincidence that they did it right after someone posted about buying through that site instead of the US one.

It's not as though many people would even go through that hassle to order through their site, and most people obviously just wanted to look out of curiosity. 

The spy/spies need to get their priorities straight.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey mr memespy sort out customer service issues first... these will kill your company above all else


----------



## avarier (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was seriously baffled by that. And it's far too much of a coincidence that they did it right after someone posted about buying through that site instead of the US one.
> 
> It's not as though many people would even go through that hassle to order through their site, and most people obviously just wanted to look out of curiosity.
> 
> The spy/spies need to get their priorities straight.


I just don't understand the WHY part of hiding it.

And if they're reading the forum, they clearly have employees who know english. I don't think language barriers should be a problem when we're emailing cs. Just sayin.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

yes, like I tried to purchase the Missha foot peeling masks at the USA exclusive shop and there was an error with the html page.  I emailed them and it still hasn't been fixed.

well, guess what?  Missha USA got my business for that + other things because they had a darn good buy one get one free sale on a few selected items...

this is what I got (2 separate orders - free shipping, free sheet mask, plus some free samples  AND I get "points" for purchasing in their store)  Both of these orders totaled together was 72.36 (as I had a discount coupon as well)

Item Sku Qty Subtotal

*Super Aqua Water Supply Cream ®* MSMS2328AA 1 $18.00

*Ginger &amp; Vinegar Baby Foot Peeling Mask* MSMS3126AA 1 $8.00

*Ginger &amp; Vinegar Smoothing Foot &amp; Heel Cream* MSMS3179AA 1 $10.00

*Creamy Green Tea Latte Cleansing Foam* MSMS2417AA 1 $5.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask Green Tea* MSMS2128AE 1 $0.00

*Super Aqua Water Supply Cream ®* MSMS2328AA 1 $0.00

order 2

Item Sku Qty Subtotal

*Super Aqua Water Supply Essence ®* MSMS2327AA 1 $17.00

*Citron Fermented Cleansing Foam* MSMS2372AA 1 $5.00

*Creamy Strawberry Latte Cleansing Foam* MSMS2399AA 1 $5.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask* *Color* Lemon MSMS2128AD 1 $2.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask* *Color* Sea Kelp MSMS2128AK 1 $2.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask* *Color* Tea Tree MSMS2128AB 1 $2.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask* *Color* Green Tea MSMS2128AE 1 $2.00

*Speedy Solution Anti Trouble Patch* MSMS2179AA 5 $5.00

*Pure Source Sheet Mask Green Tea* MSMS2128AE 1 $0.00

*Super Aqua Water Supply Essence ®* MSMS2327AA 1 $0.00

If memeshop could have handled my business, I would have never wandered over to the missha usa site and I would have purchased 70+ from the shop yesterday


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> I just don't understand the WHY part of hiding it.
> 
> And if they're reading the forum, they clearly have employees who know english. I don't think language barriers should be a problem when we're emailing cs. Just sayin.


I mean the only thing I can think of is the fact that some things are quite a bit cheaper on the Korean Memebox. But it's beyond ridiculous to prevent us from accessing the page over a few dollars here and there. I really can't think of a single other reason to do it (I'm sure others could though).

I've never had language barrier issues with customer service, that I know of. Someone that speaks rather perfect English who seems to be entirely unwilling to deal with my problems? Now that is a constant issues that I have.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> *I mean the only thing I can think of is the fact that some things are quite a bit cheaper on the Korean Memebox. But it's beyond ridiculous to prevent us from accessing the page over a few dollars here and there.* I really can't think of a single other reason to do it (I'm sure others could though).
> 
> I've never had language barrier issues with customer service, that I know of. Someone that speaks rather perfect English who seems to be entirely unwilling to deal with my problems? Now that is a constant issues that I have.


exactly.  A sale is a sale.  And sometimes they do not even have the product listed in the Global Shop, so then what?  Don't they want our business?  Who cares if a third party is purchasing it and sending it to the USA or other parts of the world?  I don't get it.  And they shouldn't over-inflate the prices just because they can for the global customers - we pay more in shipping and I don't mind paying a little bit more, but some of the price differences are astonishing


----------



## veritazy (Aug 24, 2014)

True story @@biancardi ! This is not right... we are charged exorbitant on shipping, and yet the prices are inflated. I know we did get lots of points before, but things are quite different nowadays... I sometimes hope we get the korean products and prices instead of random perks and sales with skewed product prices.


----------



## Fae (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish we were able to buy the korean memeboxes through the us site! (with shipping of course)

I don't see why that's not practically possible!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fae said:


> I wish we were able to buy the korean memeboxes through the us site! (with shipping of course)
> 
> I don't see why that's not practically possible!


Yes, it would be a lot easier than having to order through  a buying service.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, like I tried to purchase the Missha foot peeling masks at the USA exclusive shop and there was an error with the html page.  I emailed them and it still hasn't been fixed.
> 
> well, guess what?  Missha USA got my business for that + other things because they had a darn good buy one get one free sale on a few selected items...
> 
> ...


You are going to be super impressed with how fast the Missha site ships.

I would guess your package will arrive by Tuesday or maybe Wednesday the latest.

Btw, I got the same Water Supply essence.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Has anyone had a problem using the 10.00 off coupon that Missha emails you for signing up on their site?  I just tried to place an order of about 50.00 and it's giving me $1.22 off using that code!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone had a problem using the 10.00 off coupon that Missha emails you for signing up on their site?  I just tried to place an order of about 50.00 and it's giving me $1.22 off using that code!


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 24, 2014)

Memebox-yah, a barrier is just an opportunity to show how bad you want something. And Meme-K? *cue Sistar's "Give it to Me"* I want it bad. lol I learned the Korean alphabet and basic grammar so I could translate kdrama previews, this latest stunt ain't ish.

Unless they want to trash their own Korean SEO, 미미박스 Korea is easily found.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone had a problem using the 10.00 off coupon that Missha emails you for signing up on their site?  I just tried to place an order of about 50.00 and it's giving me $1.22 off using that code!


yeah, it didn't really work. I think it also takes in account the "points" you are going to get back.

it is weird how it worked, but I did save about 8-9 dollars on both orders (combined).  I did learn to add the coupon first to my cart then add items to my cart to get the better deal.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, it didn't really work. I think it also takes in account the "points" you are going to get back.
> 
> it is weird how it worked, but I did save about 8-9 dollars on both orders (combined).  I did learn to add the coupon first to my cart then add items to my cart to get the better deal.


Thank you for the answer!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm placing a Memebox Korea order through Avecko today, seems easy with cut and paste through a translator to see what the hell I'm ordering, then paste it into Avecko. Time consuming but easy.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm placing a Memebox Korea order through Avecko today, seems easy with cut and paste through a translator to see what the hell I'm ordering, then paste it into Avecko. Time consuming but easy.


I know it's going to be horribly time consuming but after peeking at the site I'm excited to try out a box or two. Let me know how you make out. I have a day off tomorrow, perhaps I can dedicate the (entire) morning to this process. lol


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm placing a Memebox Korea order through Avecko today, seems easy with cut and paste through a translator to see what the hell I'm ordering, then paste it into Avecko. Time consuming but easy.


I'm waiting for them to get back to me about a product search, and then I'm going to add some memebox Korea items to it. I should work on the list now so it'll be ready to go.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> exactly.  A sale is a sale.  And sometimes they do not even have the product listed in the Global Shop, so then what?  Don't they want our business?  Who cares if a third party is purchasing it and sending it to the USA or other parts of the world?  I don't get it.  And they shouldn't over-inflate the prices just because they can for the global customers - we pay more in shipping and I don't mind paying a little bit more, but some of the price differences are astonishing


I'm sure that if people did start using the service to order from the Korean site that the sales of unique items on the Korean site would more than make up for any savings with items that are marked up higher on the US site.

One REALLY interesting thing that I noticed though was that some of the items listed on the korean site and the US site are actually HIGHER on the Korean site. Some by over 200% (when neither site has the item on sale). I will never understand Memebox's pricing.


----------



## Taleez (Aug 24, 2014)

did anyone get Lucky box 9 yet? I haven't found spoilers yet


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

Taleez said:


> did anyone get Lucky box 9 yet? I haven't found spoilers yet


There is a spoiler on IG. Just search for #luckybox9


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

Taleez said:


> did anyone get Lucky box 9 yet? I haven't found spoilers yet


From Instagram



Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Taleez said:


> did anyone get Lucky box 9 yet? I haven't found spoilers yet


On IG With Luckybox9 tag, there's a pic of someone's box. Underwhelming to me sadly.
Edit: never mind, I see it was posted.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

I wonder if we will get spoilers for global 14 tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


----------



## Andi B (Aug 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I wonder if we will get spoilers for global 14 tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


I hope so! I also hope for more pleasant things to talk about this week, like our missing boxes finally arriving, some amazing new boxes, and maybe even some nice points or discounts!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I hope so! I also hope for more pleasant things to talk about this week, like our missing boxes finally arriving, some amazing new boxes, and maybe even some nice points or discounts!


I'm REALLY hoping they start this week on a great note by having a couple of amazing boxes that are released late tonight/early morning.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I sent an email to customs with my overdue boxes - this is what they wrote back to me



> Thank you for contacting the U.S. Customs and Border Protection (CBP) INFO Center.
> 
> The items have not reached the U.S. yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


pore control was in pore care #3, most recent too, I'm surprised. I do like this box better than LB #8


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

I just wish that cute penguin was part of the box! lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just wish that cute penguin was part of the box! lol


That's Gunther from Adventure Time lol.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> On IG With Luckybox9 tag, there's a pic of someone's box. Underwhelming to me sadly.
> 
> Edit: never mind, I see it was posted.


Haven't we received a couple of those items already? Like the Pore Control Powder in Pore Care 3, for example?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Haven't we received a couple of those items already? Like the Pore Control Powder in Pore Care 3, for example?


Yea but LB's are repeats


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sent an email to customs with my overdue boxes - this is what they wrote back to me


So basically they haven't arrived in the US?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea but LB's are repeats


I've only ordered one Luckybox, and unlike a lot of people on this forum I'm somewhat(ish) new to Memebox. I'm just curious, are all items in the Luckyboxes from previous Memeboxes, or only some of them?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically they haven't arrived in the US?


that what they told me.   But I think that they might be not too truthful on that one, as one of those boxes DID get scanned yesterday into customs.  Unless the customs area is not the USA but some purgatory land -  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sent an email to customs with my overdue boxes - this is what they wrote back to me


Okay, so either they didn't make it onto the plane in Incheon, or they got lost somewhere between the US airport and customs...or they're sitting on a pallet waiting to be scanned in at customs. In this day and age, I really don't understand why things can't be tracked any better than this. Thanks for sharing this, though!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've only ordered one Luckybox, and unlike a lot of people on this forum I'm somewhat(ish) new to Memebox. I'm just curious, are all items in the Luckyboxes from previous Memeboxes, or only some of them?


Most of them are, some are not, maybe one item might be something we have not received before. Like the mask in LB #9.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know anything about the items in Luckybox 9, I don't even know if I should be excited or not for this box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea but LB's are repeats


I knew that but I didn't think it would be something I received this month. lol I suppose I assumed it would be something from an older box. Regardless, it's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there a specific day when they restock old boxes, or is it just whenever they feel like it? I really want skin care to be restocked so I can rebuy it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is there a specific day when they restock old boxes, or is it just whenever they feel like it? I really want skin care to be restocked so I can rebuy it.


From what I've seen, it's completely random. I've seen some boxes restocked at random intervals throughout the week on many occasions, and sometimes the only way you have any shot of grabbing one is stumbling onto it on Memebox. Some of the restocks by the time they notify us about the restocks, they're already sold out.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I don't know anything about the items in Luckybox 9, I don't even know if I should be excited or not for this box.





Spoiler



Me neither, but I'm excited! I see Aqua Whip in there (cleansing sheets, maybe?) and I LOVE the Aqua Whip face cleanser from the Cooling box. And the ibelivu Powder wash is nice, it was in my friend's Birthday Box and it's cool (and the bottle is SUPER nice and worth saving). I don't know about the other stuff, but it's all new to me so I'm excited to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Edit: SORRY Didn't even think about spoiler tag. I'm tired.


----------



## avarier (Aug 24, 2014)

isn't this a spolier free thread &gt;.&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> isn't this a spolier free thread &gt;.&lt;


sometimes....

seriously, this thread has spoilers in it all the time and has always had spoilers in it. This thread is not marked as spoiler-free.

It is a discussion thread of the be-all and end-all of memeboxes, so expect that you will see box contents here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry, I should have marked my comments as spoilers anyway. Oh well. Edited that.


----------



## avarier (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sometimes....
> 
> seriously, this thread has spoilers in it all the time and has always had spoilers in it. This thread is not marked as spoiler-free.
> 
> It is a discussion thread of the be-all and end-all of memeboxes, so expect that you will see box contents here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the thread is tagged spoiler free at the top &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Memebox deleted my account with my Honey Box #2 order on it after I tried to cancel that order. I just checked it today to see if it was still pending, or refunded, and it wasn't , but after they emailed me, I can no longer login to my account, it does not exist anymore...

They said

''Thank you for contacting us !
Unfortunately, we cannot find your order with your ID.
Could you please let us know your order number for cancellation.

Thank you''


----------



## avarier (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox deleted my account with my Honey Box #2 order on it after I tried to cancel that order. They are saying
> 
> ''Thank you for contacting us !
> 
> ...


They DELETED it??


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> They DELETED it??


yup, after I tried to cancel the HB #2 box. The funny thing is... is everytime I try to reset my password, it sends a confirmation link to my email, but after I reset it and try to login, it says email is not valid LOL. They bloody deleted, or blocked my email from logging in to grab my order # to cancel that order. It wont let me login.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> the thread is tagged spoiler free at the top &gt;.&gt;


I never look at the tags!!  lol  I look at the thread title and the opening post!

but this thread has posted spoilers before - so, it cannot come as a surprise that people will get excited about it.  Sometimes you just have to roll with it and not get too upset


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> yup, after I tried to cancel the HB #2 box. The funny thing is... is everytime I try to reset my password, it sends a confirmation link to my email, but after I reset it and try to login, it says email is not valid LOL. They bloody deleted, or blocked my email from logging in to grab my order # to cancel that order. It wont let me login.


They can't even TRY to claim it's some sort of glitch. 

Was it an account you used regularly?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> yup, after I tried to cancel the HB #2 box. The funny thing is... is everytime I try to reset my password, it sends a confirmation link to my email, but after I reset it and try to login, it says email is not valid LOL. They bloody deleted, or blocked my email from logging in to grab my order # to cancel that order. It wont let me login.


:blink: :wacko:

boy that MemeService is really great, huh?


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> pore control was in pore care #3, most recent too, I'm surprised. I do like this box better than LB #8


If I am following this thread correctly, this is a spoiler for LB#9?!  I love it!!!!!!Most if not all of the Luckboxes have always had repeats. That's why I buy them.  In regards to this one, there's only one repeat for me and that's the spray mist My last one came defective so this is right on time for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> yup, after I tried to cancel the HB #2 box. The funny thing is... is everytime I try to reset my password, it sends a confirmation link to my email, but after I reset it and try to login, it says email is not valid LOL. They bloody deleted, or blocked my email from logging in to grab my order # to cancel that order. It wont let me login.


Wow, that's appalling, I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox deleted my account with my Honey Box #2 order on it after I tried to cancel that order. I just checked it today to see if it was still pending, or refunded, and it wasn't , but after they emailed me, I can no longer login to my account, it does not exist anymore...
> 
> They said
> 
> ...


Your order number should be in the confirmation email too. I can't believe they deleted your account.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They can't even TRY to claim it's some sort of glitch.
> 
> Was it an account you used regularly?


I just used it Aug 15th, and Aug 20th, so it has been used.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just used it Aug 15th, and Aug 20th, so it has been used.


oh man.  That is just awful.  Do you have outstanding boxes on that account?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh man.  That is just awful.  Do you have outstanding boxes on that account?


Just the Honeybox that I tried to cancel, and one order that was shipped, other than that, not too worried, as long as they send the HB #2 lol, if their not going to refund me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm placing a Memebox Korea order through Avecko today, seems easy with cut and paste through a translator to see what the hell I'm ordering, then paste it into Avecko. Time consuming but easy.


So after pouring over the Memebox Korea site, I placed an order with Avecko about two hours ago and they already have sent me an invoice and are processing my order, stellar service so far and only a 10.75 service fee for my 108.00 order. That O&amp; Something berry cleanser someone likes is 8.90 and those little muddy girl and gellee packs people have said they liked were like 13.00 for 6 packs of 5. So I got some good stuff and threw those on too since they were so cheap. Such better pricing even with the charge on K-Meme site! Excited to get my goods!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just used it Aug 15th, and Aug 20th, so it has been used.


I am not AT ALL defending Memebox in any way, that's absolutely awful that they would do that. But thank goodness it wasn't a regular account, or one that has other pending orders at the moment. I wonder if they just noticed you had other accounts and figured they'd close that one down. (Anything to avoid having to deal with actual customer service, right Memebox?)

It really disgusts me though that instead of communicating anything to you they would do such a thing and then just act your account magically disappeared.


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox deleted my account with my Honey Box #2 order on it after I tried to cancel that order. I just checked it today to see if it was still pending, or refunded, and it wasn't , but after they emailed me, I can no longer login to my account, it does not exist anymore...
> 
> They said
> 
> ...


Wow! Just when I think the powers that be at Memebox couldn't or wouldn't stoop any lower, they go and do this. Not cool.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So after pouring over the Memebox Korea site, I placed an order with Avecko about two hours ago and they already have sent me an invoice and are processing my order, stellar service so far and only a 10.75 service fee for my 108.00 order. That O&amp; Something berry cleanser someone likes is 8.90 and those little muddy girl and gellee packs people have said they liked were like 13.00 for 6 packs of 5. So I got some good stuff and threw those on too since they were so cheap. Such better pricing even with the charge on K-Meme site! Excited to get my goods!


Wish they had Credit card option instead of paypal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Avecko)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Wow! Just when I think the powers that be at Memebox couldn't or wouldn't stoop any lower, they go and do this. Not cool.


Yea , oh well, got my VIP account still lol.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So after pouring over the Memebox Korea site, I placed an order with Avecko about two hours ago and they already have sent me an invoice and are processing my order, stellar service so far and only a 10.75 service fee for my 108.00 order. That O&amp; Something berry cleanser someone likes is 8.90 and those little muddy girl and gellee packs people have said they liked were like 13.00 for 6 packs of 5. So I got some good stuff and threw those on too since they were so cheap. Such better pricing even with the charge on K-Meme site! Excited to get my goods!


WHAT?! I saw the $13, that's for SIX packs of five?!?! That's AMAZING. 

And to think, I thought the $3 for a pack of five was the best deal ever. 

I wonder if anyone has bought any of the actual Korean Memebox's. I'm really curious to hear how much shipping those to the US ends up costing.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WHAT?! I saw the $13, that's for SIX packs of five?!?! That's AMAZING.
> 
> And to think, I thought the $3 for a pack of five was the best deal ever.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has bought any of the actual Korean Memebox's. I'm really curious to hear how much shipping those to the US ends up costing.


That's almost the same for 1.99$ for 5e from their sale last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with codes etc..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Finally get the cute wishlist box on Tuesday (hopefully) -  @@biancardi


----------



## biancardi (Aug 24, 2014)

@ I am so excited!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's almost the same for 1.99$ for 5e from their sale last week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> with codes etc..


I wasn't even taking into consideration the points and coupon codes used. But I'm definitely not quite as good at stacking as most of you regulars.

The only thing Memebox Korea doesn't have going for it, is being able to use coupons and points and such. Sometimes that does make a huge difference.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WHAT?! I saw the $13, that's for SIX packs of five?!?! That's AMAZING.
> 
> And to think, I thought the $3 for a pack of five was the best deal ever.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has bought any of the actual Korean Memebox's. I'm really curious to hear how much shipping those to the US ends up costing.


I was thinking about ordering a Memebox from the K site but since I don't know how it works, like if you're ordering months in advance or if they ship out immediately, I didn't want to chance it. But I was close...

A lot of the prices are great though, some probably don't justify the service charge once that's added. But at least it's easy to calculate 10% onto everything to compare. If this comes out great, I'll be ordering again.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wasn't even taking into consideration the points and coupon codes used. But I'm definitely not quite as good at stacking as most of you regulars.
> 
> The only thing Memebox Korea doesn't have going for it, is being able to use coupons and points and such. Sometimes that does make a huge difference.


Codes and coupon are a big plus, but since I have neither left to use this month across my five accounts, it was a moot point for me personally this month. But man that would be awesome if there were coupons to use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was thinking about ordering a Memebox from the K site but since I don't know how it works, like if you're ordering months in advance or if they ship out immediately, I didn't want to chance it. But I was close...
> 
> A lot of the prices are great though, some probably don't justify the service charge once that's added. But at least it's easy to calculate 10% onto everything to compare. If this comes out great, I'll be ordering again.


I forgot about the shipping thing. I was under the impression (I can not remember why I thought this though) that the Korean Memebox only lists boxes that are ready to be shipped, does anyone here know anything about that?

I'll admit that I'll pay extra for items that are hard to find/impossible to find if I think they're worth it, and I definitely think that the price differences between the shops also helps to justify the handling and shipping fees. If we could get a better deal through our Memebox, we wouldn't even bother to go through the hassle. (Hint, hint... Memepies)


----------



## avarier (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I forgot about the shipping thing. I was under the impression (I can not remember why I thought this though) that the Korean Memebox only lists boxes that are ready to be shipped, does anyone here know anything about that?
> 
> I'll admit that I'll pay extra for items that are hard to find/impossible to find if I think they're worth it, and I definitely think that the price differences between the shops also helps to justify the handling and shipping fees. If we could get a better deal through our Memebox, we wouldn't even bother to go through the hassle. (Hint, hint... Memepies)


memepies xD

sorry, had to laugh!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

avarier said:


> memepies xD
> 
> sorry, had to laugh!


That whole thing with them preventing our access to the Korean site, really weirded me out.

And now that they've closed down someone's account, seemingly just to prevent them from canceling an order...I feel like we have to be unnecessarily cautious.

Seriously, am I the only one that finds the situation a bit...Creepy?


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just checked my account and this one was one of the last boxes I got to use my welcometomemebox 15off plus 15memepoints on making it free, it shipped out last Thursday.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

avarier said:


> memepies xD
> 
> sorry, had to laugh!


It would be nice if they used their powers for good.


----------



## avarier (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That whole thing with them preventing our access to the Korean site, really weirded me out.
> 
> And now that they've closed down someone's account, seemingly just to prevent them from canceling an order...I feel like we have to be unnecessarily cautious.
> 
> Seriously, am I the only one that finds the situation a bit...Creepy?


I sense something shady about the korean site. Now sure what.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

avarier said:


> I sense something shady about the korean site. Now sure what.


As I say all of this...I'm still regularly checking my email hoping for some new Monday boxes.

The one thing I don't like about the Korean Memebox site is the layout of their boxes, I can't actually figure out how many items are included in the boxes. I know some of them are variations, but with the language barrier I can't figure any of it out.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 25, 2014)

PHEW. Back from vacation &amp; trying to catch up on all my 'usual threads.' This one had almost 100 new pages!  :blink:

I ordered three items (three accounts) from the Memeshop on Friday 8/15 before I left &amp; received them already. No idea what day they actually came because I had my mail held at the post office, but I was decently impressed that they arrived that quickly! And they combined two of the orders that had my name on them, even though they're different accounts. I have one account in my dogs name &amp; that one came separately.

Got OMG &amp; K-Style (forgot I even ordered that one!) right before I left &amp; had My Cute Wishlist waiting when I got home. Pleased with all of them!

Hoping they release some good boxes today. In the mood to shop &amp; I have points/promo codes I'm kind of dying to use.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow you lot talk a lot while I sleep. No new boxes yet today


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips lol good timing

Oh dear my no buy did badly


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay new boxes!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay new boxes!!!


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 25, 2014)

Oi, snagging the cute box and hoping it was as good as the first one!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay good timing omg, kstyle and cute 3


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay, good boxes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

Third variations of OMG, Cute, and K-Style. Is this going to be every month now? I feel like they are in a rut with ideas. As much as I want OMG and Cute 3, I think I have to pass. At least until I get some points.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay, good boxes! If you guys are doing the bundle dont forget the 10% off over 70.00 code which is actually 10.00 off not 10%.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought the cute box 3 with sone extra points and hoping it was as good as the first one, if not better! The first editions of the omg and k style boxes didn't impress me so I passed on those.

(Ps- vip points yet, memespies?)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG3, K-Style 3, and Cute 3 are up...my wallet is not ready for this.

Edit: lol sorry for the multiple posts--I kept getting site errors and had to run off to a meeting and didn't see that this eventually posts. Haha I was clearly excited about these boxes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 25, 2014)

Edit: site error repost


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips lol good timing


You beat me to it!

Okay Memebox, I have to admit, you got me. You have redeemed yourselves (at least a bit) with a new OMG Box and My Cute Wishlist (And yes, I'm a sucker for value sets, so I'll end up getting the K Style too).

Okay, so maybe they do pay a little bit of attention when they stalk this forum down. They do seem to know how obsessed we are with the Cute Wishlist and OMG boxes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 25, 2014)

OMG3, K-Style 3, and Cute 3 are up. My wallet is [not] ready.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

i can't catch up with everything while travelling lol. I need my laptop!


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 25, 2014)

*Sigh* With 6 points, the VIP sale, and a $5.00 off code, how can I say no to Cute Wishlist #3?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

Yay, good boxes! If you guys are doing the bundle dont forget the 10% off over 70.00 code which is actually 10.00 off not 10%.

Ugh, sorry for double posting my phone is being idiotic!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

OH. MY. GOSH. I need the My Cute Wishlist #3 and OMG #3 is so ridiculously tempting.

I just have NO money right now and I'm so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to scrape together some for at least cute wishlist!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Omg for a moment I thought Gunter (the penguin) is included. hahahha. or is it? I want that so bad. No offence, luckybox items.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Omg for a moment I thought Gunter (the penguin) is included. hahahha. or is it? I want that so bad. No offence, luckybox items.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> From Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Omg for a moment I thought Gunter (the penguin) is included. hahahha. or is it? I want that so bad. No offence, luckybox items.


----------



## dressupthedog (Aug 25, 2014)

*Sigh* With 6 points, the VIP sale, and a $5.00 off code, how can I say no to Cute Wishlist #3?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips lol good timing


Defo getting the cute one since i love everything from the first. Not sure about the OMG but I think they would up their game from the previous meh one.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Since I haven't got anything for October, I guess I better start purchasing lol. *looks dismally into wallet*


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

gosh sorry for the spam..


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

omg my internet went crazy. uh cant buy any atm


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought cute and omg


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got OMG3


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yay, good boxes! If you guys are doing the bundle dont forget the 10% off over 70.00 code which is actually 10.00 off not 10%.


I was just about to say that! They even included them in the email they just sent us VIP's (I deleted the previous email with that code, I forgot that we each get a unique one time use one. Gah, I hate that!)

I bought all 3 for 62.99, with JUST that coupon, all shipping included. I have to say, as far as value sets go, I'm quite pleased with that. Especially since two of the boxes are $29 each. $21 for each box with shipping included? I think it would take some actual effort for Memebox to disappoint me with this set.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was just about to say that! They even included them in the email they just sent us VIP's (I deleted the previous email with that code, I forgot that we each get a unique one time use one. Gah, I hate that!)
> 
> I bought all 3 for 62.99, with JUST that coupon, all shipping included. I have to say, as far as value sets go, I'm quite pleased with that. Especially since two of the boxes are $29 each. $21 for each box with shipping included? I think it would take some actual effort for Memebox to disappoint me with this set.


Ditto on everything you just said. 62.99 for three boxes shipped isn't bad.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

I got OMG 3,

Still hoping for some bird poop skincare!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Except the code only works for VIPs


----------



## rachelshine (Aug 25, 2014)

Welp, I got My Cute 3. Missed out on the first 2 and figured, what the heck. $12.99, ain't that much of a gamble. Plus, it doesn't ship out until Oct, when I will have completely forgotten about it.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I got OMG 3,
> 
> Still hoping for some bird poop skincare!


Hahhaa! We should not have you curating any of those omg.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

I have to say, after making us go nearly a week without proper box releases, it was quite brilliant of them to release boxes that are known to get a lot of attention.

And look how many of us are were here ready to go as soon as they sent us the email!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

They ruined my no buy.... I have no restraint... But on good side my car went straight through mot and had saved a wedge of pennies for it


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

With a $5 code and 6 points, on top of the VIP discount, I got cute wishlist for $15.99. I can manage that!

I really wanted to get OMG/Cute Wishlist or even all three since the deal is so great, but the wallet just cannot handle it right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

If you give someone who's not a VIP a direct link to a VIP box sale, will they be able to see it/get the deal? I'm not sure how it works! LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope they actually put some OMG in this box, give me ALL the weird stuff!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you give someone who's not a VIP a direct link to a VIP box sale, will they be able to see it/get the deal? I'm not sure how it works! LOL


I got it on an alt account so yes


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> With a $5 code and 6 points, on top of the VIP discount, I got cute wishlist for $15.99. I can manage that!
> 
> I really wanted to get OMG/Cute Wishlist or even all three since the deal is so great, but the wallet just cannot handle it right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If it makes you feel better, the first "OMG" box was not very "OMG" at all.

If not for the fact I was able to get them all for basically $20 each shipped, I probably would have passed.

Darn, they really do know us Memebox addicts and how weak we are for good box deals.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I hope they actually put some OMG in this box, give me ALL the weird stuff!


I ordered OMG 2 which hasn't come yet (I can't remember when it even ships) but I was really disappointed with the first one. It was sold out by the time I found Memebox, but I saw the unboxings and there was very little that seemed even remotely surprising. 

It was especially strange to me that they had more OMG outside of the box than in it. And I mean, Korean skincare is KNOWN for the weirdness. (Come on Memespies, bring on the gross, creepy, and just plain bizarre. We're asking for it!)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I can deal with odd and strange things too.... I have a toddler!

I hope they make omg2 odder but as long as it is as good as one I an okay with it.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

Ahh Ok all the regret of not having enough money right now to get the 3-pack of these boxes is making me all bummed out. That VIP coupon along with memepoints and the free upgrade to express shipping...ughhhh so many savings missed out on! LOL &lt;/3

Goodnight ladies! May all of our boxes locked in forever memeshipping-limbo finally move while I sleep! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can deal with odd and strange things too.... I have a toddler!
> 
> I hope they make omg2 odder but as long as it is as good as one I an okay with it.


I hope they raise the bar with each sequel too! Hopefully when the third comes, it will blow us away in ways we can never imagine lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought all 3 . Used 10 points .used the over $70 code and stacked a blogger code somehow it all went through . 3 boxes that was a cheap deal lol. I think my wifi lets me stack codes and it pays to have it open on 3 tabs on the iPhone it just links them all together


----------



## theori3 (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been saving my last code for August with the hope that some sort of fall-themed box would be released this week, but how can I say no to another My Cute Wishlist? :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

I sent an email to Memebox less than half an hour ago about a damaged product, and just received an ACTUAL response. ...Could Memebox be on the right track this week? ...Or are they just responding to emails backwards and all the old emails will never get a response?

I wish I could figure out the Memebox ways, they always seem to keep us guessing.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I am still waiting for responses to mine


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am still waiting for responses to mine


That answers my question then, I guess they are responding backwards.

Hopefully this does mean they actually are trying to work their way through emails at least. I mean, they really can't afford to keep treating their big buyers this way.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't even email unless it is a real big issue anymore


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 25, 2014)

Just bought Cute 3. For $18.99, how could I say no? I wasn't a fan of OMG 1, and still have OMG 2 coming to me. I think I'm going to sit out on that one.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Cute 1 was amazing


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 25, 2014)

Can't decide if I want just Cute or the Cute/OMG combo. OMG 1 was kind of disappointing but I'm wondering if 2 &amp; 3 will be any better. I want all the weird things!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I got the combo, almost got all three but then decided with two wantables coming I was being greedy


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Apparently the VIP pricing does work on non-VIP accounts. I accessed it through a non-VIP account of mine by just typing into the search "OMG" and browsing until I saw the value set, which it allowed me to add to my cart. At checkout it also allowed me to add a VIP 10% (which works as $10 off) off $70.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox deleted my account with my Honey Box #2 order on it after I tried to cancel that order. I just checked it today to see if it was still pending, or refunded, and it wasn't , but after they emailed me, I can no longer login to my account, it does not exist anymore...
> 
> They said
> 
> ...


THE SAME HAPPENED TO ME


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> THE SAME HAPPENED TO ME


Oh, no. ..This is actually a thing?

Was it a regular account for you, or just an extra account? And did they delete your account when you tried to cancel an order, or...?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Apparently the VIP pricing does work on non-VIP accounts. I accessed it through a non-VIP account of mine by just typing into the search "OMG" and browsing until I saw the value set, which it allowed me to add to my cart. At checkout it also allowed me to add a VIP 10% (which works as $10 off) off $70.


I got vip pricing on my blog email addy... That one isn't vip, but 10% didn't work


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, no. ..This is actually a thing?
> 
> Was it a regular account for you, or just an extra account? And did they delete your account when you tried to cancel an order, or...?


It was an actual account. I have two. I mean, i had.

The good thing is that i used paypal, so I'll try to get my Money back that way.

I wanted to cancel a box too.

Not that i havent enjoyed memeboxes in the past, but i feel that they dont deliver the Same service anymore, and most importantly i find that each day everything is getting Even more sneakier... The CS, the shipping, the random pricing, the korean website block, and so on... So even though i did enjoy boxes in the past, i just dont want to pay another penny to a company that i dont find honest anymore and does all these things to not just me but many other old memeboxers... Maybe it's silly but im not okay with sneaky things even if it's happening to someone else..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus you Know that many ebay Sellers offer free shipping... I think they ship so many packages that they pay a certain amount of Money each year and they get unlimited shipping... But whatever im sure memebox has the Same, and the 6.99 shipping cost is actually the cost of the box, so the cheapest is 30. I Tried to make a "cute" box for myself on ebay and guess what, i could, and i love every single product i picked. PLUS i have ebay Buyer protection, and that aint a joke like memebox CS... Although i never ever had a problem on ebay, no lost packages no slow shipping no spider essence and so on..

Also, recieving products with like zero search results is kind of annoying, no list of ingrediends in english no reviews... Nothing.

Even the boxes i liked contained 1-2-3 products that were not at all interesting so you probably get it... I dont want another sunblock, or another hope girl anything, i dont want to think about the sneaky ways and to honest after all this i cant trust them about anything.

This really is sad, but im done with memebox.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 25, 2014)

I got My Cute Wishlist 3 for $18.99 including shipping. I was thinking of getting a bundle but the other 2 were not really calling my name and I think we're in for some more good boxes this week, so I may want to economize for now LOL

I loved the first My Cute Wishlist, though, didn't get the second so I had to have this one now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Got the bundle for 22.99 (all three!), finally some great boxes realeased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

I got My Cute Wishlist 3, as the first one was so good.  I hope this one is as good.

I refuse to get another OMG box until I see if they are really doing OMG products in the boxes.  Still haven't gotten my OMG box, btw and the shipping hasn't updated.

US Customs states that those boxes that have not moved from Korea are not yet on USA soil


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

I got My Cute Wishlist 3 for $19.99!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really pleased, thanks to those who posted the VIP link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

well, at this rate, I won't get any memeboxes before I go on vacation.  I am so disappointed as there were gifts in some of those boxes.    And memebox isn't responding to anyone's query about missing boxes. 

Memespies - are you reading?  Your customer service is VERY BAD.  NOT HAPPY.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I would term it as Abysmal


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Got my bbia pigments today, they are sooo pretty and pigmented. Prob gonna have to order them all &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I got one in my kstyle box and i love it.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

got one in a swap - they are very nice.  on beautynetkorea, they have a variety of them there!   I am thinking that the next order with them will include these.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Yea, I got one i k-style too. Now I have 3, but I def gonna have to get more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shantal (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello! I have been reading the conversation here and I noticed some of you had problems with their packages being delayed. I wanted to register and give you my input.. I live in Europe - Sweden to be more precise and my memeboxes always arrive very fast (with the exception of one time when customs decided to hold my package for some unknown reason). My coffeebreakwithdani box arrived today and it was shipped last Thursday. Hopefully all issues will get resolved fast and you will get to enjoy your Korean treasures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Shantal said:


> Hello! I have been reading the conversation here and I noticed some of you had problems with their packages being delayed. I wanted to register and give you my imput.. I live in Europe - Sweden to be more precise and my memeboxes always arrive very fast (with the exception of one time when customs decided to hold my package for some unknown reason). My coffeebreakwithdani box arrived today and it was shipped last Thursday. Hopefully all issues will get resolved fast and you will get to enjoy your Korean treasures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So jealous of your Coffee Break box! Its a Bank Holiday hear, so no mail, I hope mine comes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be my first Memebox, its a little different I guess as I know what I am getting, but I am still excited!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

To top it off, next monday is a holiday in the states.  So, no delivery on monday......

sigh.  I keep refreshing my usps page with tracking in hopes of it updating.  I am on the email alerts too, so there is no need for me to refresh that page, but I am anxious and really, really, really want my boxes before I leave next week.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Bank holiday here too, where are you Marlie?


----------



## Shantal (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> So jealous of your Coffee Break box! Its a Bank Holiday hear, so no mail, I hope mine comes tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be my first Memebox, its a little different I guess as I know what I am getting, but I am still excited!


I promised myself to resist making any new orders for at least 2 months since I have way too much of everything but seeing that Dani has collaborated with them made me very curious. I am mostly excited for the primer and the mist, not that much into the other items included in the box. I think it is good value for the money and I am glad I caved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Bank holiday here too, where are you Marlie?


Yorkshire in the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Shantal said:


> I promised myself to resist making any new orders for at least 2 months since I have way too much of everything but seeing that Dani has collaborated with them made me very curious. I am mostly excited for the primer and the mist, not that much into the other items included in the box. I think it is good value for the money and I am glad I caved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only thing I am not super excited about is the gloves haha!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh ok that would explain it. I am in Birmingham


----------



## had706 (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought the 3 box bundle in the wee hours of the morning over here in the states. I swear sometimes the only reason I buy some of these boxes is I've bought so many I can checkout in my sleep now!! I am excited for the cute and OMG boxes. Not sure about the K Style but I'm sure I can find homes for the stuff if I don't like it!


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 25, 2014)

Purchased the cute box! Hoping there are some new boxes being released this week.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got a huge shipment lol - Mail lady was like "so, what's in those"  Lol.


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 25, 2014)

Purchased omg and cute wishlist today... promised myslef I will not buy any other box until i receive the first one but I failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got a huge shipment lol - Mail lady was like "so, what's in those"  Lol.


Ahhh so fun! Which ones arrived?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got a huge shipment lol - Mail lady was like "so, what's in those" Lol.


Sorry that made me laugh so hard I startled edward


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got a huge shipment lol - Mail lady was like "so, what's in those"  Lol.


again, so JEALOUS!!

where are my Memeboxes!!


----------



## yunii (Aug 25, 2014)

I was woke up by an annoying fire alarm in my condo this morning and ended up buying the 3 box bundle when I was half asleep. I never knew shopping while half asleep is so dangerous. I told myself I won't buy anymore memebox unless they are some major free points, and here I am.... already purchased 11 boxes this month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Ahhh so fun! Which ones arrived?


No idea! lol

- Im thinking about ordering the K-Style 3 box, but on the fence because the last one was..... kinda cheap.... worried about this one. Anyone else ordering/order it?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Just got a huge shipment lol - Mail lady was like "so, what's in those"  Lol.


Oh wow!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Is that fourteen?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is that fourteen?


yup


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

@luxxulyxx, I ordered the k-style 3! i think it will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I dread to think how long the blogpsts for those will take


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @luxxulyxx, I ordered the k-style 3! i think it will be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


IN a way I wish I had bought it now i am looking at the card ready to review the first one.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I dread to think how long the blogpsts for those will take


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol - Im already behind from the last shipment.

- I wish I could do a live Memebox unboxing feed, so I don't have to type twice lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 25, 2014)

I got two Memeboxes today - Vitamin Care I won in a giveaway and F/W Colors. And they arrived separately, one by post and the other by DHL LOL

I love F/W Colors box, the products fit the description and the trends perfectly and they don't look cheap. Apart from the nail polish but that's funny on another level LOL I really like the colors and Witch's Pouch cosmetics are really great. The blush is so big and the lipstick has a great color and quality. Hope they'll include different shades in the Lipstick Box.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol - Im already behind from the last shipment.
> 
> - I wish I could do a live Memebox unboxing feed, so I don't have to type twice lol


I am 5 behind and a lootcrate review


----------



## flushblush (Aug 25, 2014)

Awww yeah, Cute Wishlist 3... that's my jam. Bought it.

I'm going to seriously curb my Memepurchases henceforth, due to the sketchy customer services issues they've been having recently, but I have a definite Pokemon mentality when it comes to the Cute Wishlist boxes. I. Need. Them. All.


----------



## Fae (Aug 25, 2014)

Just bought the cute 3! I hope it will be as good as the first one! ^^


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 25, 2014)

I just bought my cute wish list 3, omg 3, k style 3 AND free from oil &amp; troubles 3. I've been waiting for a good deal/opportunity to buy #4 and this morning it finally came.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

I received :

Memebox 2014 Wrap Up Beauty NO:1 x2

H&amp;B #3

#19 Cleansing Kit x2

Mini #3

#25 Traveller's Beauty Kit x2

SB #20 Superfood x2

My Cute Wishlist x2

Brightening Skincare x2

@@biancardi - here's the hand creams from cute wishlist.



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

oh ok. with duplicates it aint so bad


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 25, 2014)

Anybody ever have this happen?? I purchased the 3 bundle this morning, and memebox error popped up, saying it couldn't communicate with PayPal...but on pay pals end, the order went thru and I was charged. But, no order on my memebox account for it.

Will it ship...? Or should i email them..?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Anybody ever have this happen?? I purchased the 3 bundle this morning, and memebox error popped up, saying it couldn't communicate with PayPal...but on pay pals end, the order went thru and I was charged. But, no order on my memebox account for it.
> 
> Will it ship...? Or should i email them..?


I would definitely email to make sure. I have had that before where I get a ghost transaction and then the money remains unclaimed.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Anybody ever have this happen?? I purchased the 3 bundle this morning, and memebox error popped up, saying it couldn't communicate with PayPal...but on pay pals end, the order went thru and I was charged. But, no order on my memebox account for it.
> 
> Will it ship...? Or should i email them..?


Email them, that's why I harassed Memebox to get a credit/debit card option instead of just paypal. That happened to me a bit ago as well


----------



## yunii (Aug 25, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Anybody ever have this happen?? I purchased the 3 bundle this morning, and memebox error popped up, saying it couldn't communicate with PayPal...but on pay pals end, the order went thru and I was charged. But, no order on my memebox account for it.
> 
> Will it ship...? Or should i email them..?


Since they response to email so slow. It might be faster to email PayPal to cancel that order and said it never went thru on Memebox end.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a quick question about tax.

I have made three orders so far... neither of which have had tax on. Currently I have some items in my bag and it has $14 tax charge listed for these. What qualifies for tax and what doesn't?


----------



## blinded (Aug 25, 2014)

yunii said:


> Since they response to email so slow. It might be faster to email PayPal to cancel that order and said it never went thru on Memebox end.


I haven't had it happen with memebox but it did happen with another online store. Paypal wouldn't cancel it for me, because they have no way to verify that it didn't go through on the retailers end. I was told either the retailer had to cancel the payment or wait until it dropped off my payment. Took about a week before the payment disappeared because it wasn't claimed.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have a quick question about tax.
> 
> I have made three orders so far... neither of which have had tax on. Currently I have some items in my bag and it has $14 tax charge listed for these. What qualifies for tax and what doesn't?


since your in uk it should be nothing. it should disappear when you checkout and change country to uk


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> since your in uk it should be nothing. it should disappear when you checkout and change country to uk


I'm on the paypal page and it hasn't. Checked my others and there was nothing there, I'm going to go try it again, take them out of my bag and pop them back haha

OK that worked, was obviously doing something wrong the first time, thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

np. I have cursed it for happening before


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> np. I have cursed it for happening before


Have you ever had problems with customs? A lady on here said she had never in the UK. Bit worried about my 3x Princess bundle.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

@ pm'd you!  thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Have you ever had problems with customs? A lady on here said she had never in the UK. Bit worried about my 3x Princess bundle.


never have and been buying since feb.... but i cant say whether either of us will in future


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> never have and been buying since feb.... but i cant say whether either of us will in future


Oh of course, but thanks for the reassurance. Hoping my first box comes this week!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh of course, but thanks for the reassurance. Hoping my first box comes this week!


I have received quite a few too and some through each method: dhl, parcelforce and royal mail


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh of course, but thanks for the reassurance. Hoping my first box comes this week!


No you won't have trouble with customs as they push them through my mate works in customs and put it on the subscription list back in February so it just goes through no hold ups. As for tax it doesn't apply make sure before you click in the final confirmation shopping page each time you have United Kingdom . Just before it shoots off to paypal.

And don't worry the boxes will soon come quick enough . Some of mine had tracking Saturday and hit heathrow customs midnight and are sitting in DHL Maidstone so will be here tomorrow . There are a few of us from the uk. On here mine says kent uk under the avatar makes it easier to reply to individual issues per country


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have received quite a few too and some through each method: dhl, parcelforce and royal mail


Good, I'm always worried about customs, I used to buy and sell a lot on eBay and it was always hit and miss, but nowadays everything over the amounts seems to get caught, not the old 20% it seemed!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> No you won't have trouble with customs as they push them through my mate works in customs and put it on the subscription list back in February so it just goes through no hold ups. As for tax it doesn't apply make sure before you click in the final confirmation shopping page each time you have United Kingdom . Just before it shoots off to paypal.
> 
> And don't worry the boxes will soon come quick enough . Some of mine had tracking Saturday and hit heathrow customs midnight and are sitting in DHL Maidstone so will be here tomorrow . There are a few of us from the uk. On here mine says kent uk under the avatar makes it easier to reply to individual issues per country


Thank you! I think you were the lady that reassured me first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't think I have full tracking on my first box, I do have a number but I think its just a delivery confirmation one (standard shipping)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

it depends where you are in uk where it drops in at times too... I've had heathrow or east midlands airports.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm on the paypal page and it hasn't. Checked my others and there was nothing there, I'm going to go try it again, take them out of my bag and pop them back haha
> 
> OK that worked, was obviously doing something wrong the first time, thank you!


This morning was the first time I had tax pop-up while I was trying to check out. I refreshed and it went away. I was wondering if it also had something to do with switching between my address and my mother in law's but perhaps it was just a glitch.
In other news, I bought Cute Wishlist my first box in like two plus weeks to get rid of some points. The cupcakes were cute in the last box, perhaps we'll get that fox something or other one in this box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Am I the only one having a problem with ads popping up CONSTANTLY on this site? It's soooo annoying. I understand the need the advertise but like every two minutes is a tad bit excessive.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Am I the only one having a problem with ads popping up CONSTANTLY on this site? It's soooo annoying. I understand the need the advertise but like every two minutes is a tad bit excessive.


It gets right on my tits as well . Not so bad on my phone though


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

US Customs phone number

If you have any other questions or would like clarification on this response, please feel free to contact us either by calling our toll free number 877 CBP-5511 (227-5511) or if calling from outside the United States our toll number 202-325-8000 and speak with a Public Information Officer. Our hours of operation are Monday thru Friday from 9:00 AM-12:00 PM and from 1:00 PM-4:00 PM Eastern Time.

It is always busy when I try it, but maybe some of you might have better luck


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> It gets right on my tits as well . Not so bad on my phone though


:smileno: LOL


----------



## catyz (Aug 25, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Oh, I hear you. I get maybe four to six hours a night once school starts, and I run on caffeine and road rage. I also have terrible allergies to the mold and dust in my classroom, and the combination gives me dark eye circles like pits into hell.
> 
> Try putting on eye cream in the morning and let it absorb for a few minutes before you put on makeup. That might help with the drying effect of the concealer. I use Skinfood's dark salmon concealer, with Kat Von D's tattoo lock concealer if I need extra coverage. Apply really sparingly and don't go all the way up to the lashline to avoid dryness and flaking. A little highlighter above the brows and on the cheekbones helps draw the gaze away from the undereye area too. I also don't line my lower lashes; I just apply mascara to them.
> 
> Hope some of that helps!


Oh, thank you so much! That definitely helps, as I'm very new to using makeup. Things either smudges or dries up through the day. It's very annoying. I'll try to let my creams sit a bit before i apply anything. Do you think adding primer to the eyes helps? In addition, do you think CC or BB creams will help with the dark circles or will only concealers do the job? I've used the recipe nature vita cc cream (from memeshop) but it doesn't seem to do too much.

Aw, I'm sorry you are allergic to your classroom. At least once you are out, you're good! As for me, I'm allergic to dust, pollen and all sorts of airborne small particles. I have very sensitive sinuses; hence, the blood flow under my eye is slow = dark circles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> Oh, thank you so much! That definitely helps, as I'm very new to using makeup. Things either smudges or dries up through the day. It's very annoying. I'll try to let my creams sit a bit before i apply anything. Do you think adding primer to the eyes helps? In addition, do you think CC or BB creams will help with the dark circles or will only concealers do the job? I've used the recipe nature vita cc cream (from memeshop) but it doesn't seem to do too much.
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry you are allergic to your classroom. At least once you are out, you're good! As for me, I'm allergic to dust, pollen and all sorts of airborne small particles. I have very sensitive sinuses; hence, the blood flow under my eye is slow = dark circles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The best eye care for dark circles is

_Dr_. Andrew Weil for Origins™ Mega-Bright Dark _Circle  _ 

@@catyz

This stuff is amazingggggggggg- It works in seconds!

The Dr.Jart cream for bags from Memebox only does so much, and very little over time, but if your looking for the best of the best, its this baby below.


----------



## catyz (Aug 25, 2014)

@,OMG! And you  can get it from sephora! Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will totally give that try. The ingredients look great too. Currently, I'm still waiting for my memeshop, dark eye cream. I wonder how that works. I don't remember the brand but it was a sale a month back. I haven't tried the dr jart serum yet, but I have like 3 of them (gave another 1 to my mom). Got too many from memeboxes, lol. 

Ps: I love your deliveries today! Wish I could get my hands on my pinkies...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Forgot global #14 shipped out yesterday!


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> I haven't had it happen with memebox but it did happen with another online store. Paypal wouldn't cancel it for me, because they have no way to verify that it didn't go through on the retailers end. I was told either the retailer had to cancel the payment or wait until it dropped off my payment. Took about a week before the payment disappeared because it wasn't claimed.


Great...I did email them. I'm sure memebox won't cancel the payment...I will have to keep an eye on it. This was the universes way if saying no more!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Not to be a pain. But unlikely as was a Sunday.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not to be a pain. But unlikely as was a Sunday.


I was thinking the same. They could have sent it before the weekend but then we'd have already got the tracking I suppose. So I assume they may have shipped it today in fact, so not sure I'll see mine before the end of the week.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got the K-style #3 and My Cute Wishlist #3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

($31,99!)

I was strong and said no to the OMG #3 because it didn't sparkle the first time,, I'm getting the #2 too but that's enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Ordered the Cute #3 &amp; OMG #3


----------



## OiiO (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ordered the Cute #3 &amp; OMG #3


Same here, just ordered both as well. Here's hoping memespies got the memo that we expect to see some really crazy stuff, and not vitablets and exfoliating body spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Cute seems universally popular. I got cute 3 and omg 3 and hubby laughed at my lack of self control


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Same here, just ordered both as well. Here's hoping memespies got the memo that we expect to see some really crazy stuff, and not vitablets and exfoliating body spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do hope they put the Ladykin Vampir skin creams in at least the #2 or #3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't think Memebox is giving away Meme points anymore for blog reviews.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't think Memebox is giving away Meme points anymore for blog reviews.


Did someone get a reply saying so? I'm still waiting on points from my last one.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 25, 2014)

Went with Cute #3, had a couple extra points on an account and with a code I got it for $18, so I'm pleased. Wanted K-Style too, but I'm pretty poor right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't think Memebox is giving away Meme points anymore for blog reviews.


Just last week I got like 36 points or something. So how come you say so ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't had reply to mine but just assume they are behind


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally caved to the cuteness--I resisted #1 and #2, but I had points and could still use a code on one of my accounts, so I bought Cute #3 this morning.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Did someone get a reply saying so? I'm still waiting on points from my last one.





Theblondeangel said:


> Just last week I got like 36 points or something. So how come you say so ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


_Hello, what a lovely reviews!_

_We hope you enjoyed the products as much as we enjoyed reading your reviews_
_We will be having up to 71% off sale on brightening skin care and blackhead care products starting Tuesday, 8/26, so be sure to watch out for that!_
_Also, we are restocking some of our most popular Missha products in addition to a new line of IT'S SKIN products, which we are very excited about._
 
_Hope you have a wonderful day and we will keep you updated on our new boxes in the future!_
_Again, thank you so much for your support!_
 
_XOXO,_
_Memebox Team_
 
Checked my account and only got 3 Memepoints, I had at least 20 reviews. - I did receive memepoints 3 weeks ago for my other reviews, but not this time I guess..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> _Hello, what a lovely reviews!_
> 
> 
> _We hope you enjoyed the products as much as we enjoyed reading your reviews_
> ...


Thats so weird..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder if non Americans will be able to get it's skin soon


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> _Hello, what a lovely reviews!_
> 
> 
> _We hope you enjoyed the products as much as we enjoyed reading your reviews_
> ...


For 20 reviews I would email back and ask the question! Haha


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 25, 2014)

I just bought the trio pack of oh my god 3, cute wishlist 3 and k style 3. I know i don't really want the k style 3, but the pack with my $10 off coupon and 9 memepoints made it $53 which was the same as getting the cute wishlist and oh my god. LOL darn... Too irresistable.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

I always tell them how many points they need to give me on my reviews, along with my review links.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always tell them how many points they need to give me on my reviews, along with my review links.


I like your style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that its a great idea to give 1point per review. Its essentially a 3% discount, so not a huge loss to Memebox, and it gets the word out! 

Plus its memepoints, so you'll end up spending them buying more boxes from meme... win win!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 25, 2014)

Lol was I the only one doubting the omg 3 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

The Wholic Marry Rollerball perfume smells amazingggggg!!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The Wholic Marry Rollerball perfume smells amazingggggg!!


Oh gosh I always love scented stuff that are light and floral. wishing the coming scented boxes will include tonnes of those! don't mind if its like 10 sample vials lol


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol was I the only one doubting the omg 3 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Doubted it but got it anyways! I want something at least as fun as the first, tho not weird and omg. Like if they cant include quirky things, at least make it good.


----------



## justamerelurker (Aug 25, 2014)

I saw a No makeup Makeup box spoiler on ig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Aug 25, 2014)

Before i went to uni this morning, i decided to save my money and not by the new memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :smilehappyyes:

Then I come home after 8 hours of studying and order the cute 3. Well done memebox.  :wassatt:


----------



## veritazy (Aug 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have received quite a few too and some through each method: dhl, parcelforce and royal mail


Okay my DHL guy is starting to get to know me. I think we are gettig to first name basis soon.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 25, 2014)

Just checked my account and had 3 points added for "omg3box4u" ... strange but im not complaining!


----------



## catyz (Aug 25, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> I saw a No makeup Makeup box spoiler on ig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where did you see that? I wanted that box but didn't get it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just checked my account and had 3 points added for "omg3box4u" ... strange but im not complaining!


I got that too on my VIP. I wish they'd just give them all out at once though!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

my usps man came and went - no USA parcels from my 14th orders.   And it was supposed to be shipped out within 5 days!!

no tracking, nothing.  I want to cry.  memebox is so unhelpful and no one knows where the korean boxes are.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> where did you see that? I wanted that box but didn't get it.


#nomakeupmakeup. It's not too far down. Attaching pics doesn't work great on my phone or else I would.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just checked my account and had 3 points added for "omg3box4u" ... strange but im not complaining!


I didn't get anything on my VIP account - did you purchase the OMG 3 box?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

The No Makeup Makeup looks good, but wouldn't use any of it. Didn't order it .


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my usps man came and went - no USA parcels from my 14th orders.   And it was supposed to be shipped out within 5 days!!
> 
> no tracking, nothing.  I want to cry.  memebox is so unhelpful and no one knows where the korean boxes are.


How long has it been?


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get anything on my VIP account - did you purchase the OMG 3 box?


I think everyone got 3 points. I just saw this email. Man.... Why didn't they give out the three points two hours ago when everyone was ordering the new boxes :/.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get anything on my VIP account - did you purchase the OMG 3 box?


Nope! I did buy omg 2 though. Just got an email about it saying the points are supposed to be spent on the omg 3 box but I might try it in Masks 5... Im a lil skeptical of buying omg3 without having seen omg2


----------



## theori3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I think everyone got 3 points. I just saw this email. Man.... Why didn't they give out the three points two hours ago when everyone was ordering the new boxes :/.


Based on that email, it looks like only people who bought the first two OMG boxes got points. No points for me!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 25, 2014)

Weird, I didn't get an email. But I didn't buy either OMG box, so oh well!

Still nothing from the USA store either. @@biancardi


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 25, 2014)

LOL I think they really want to make me buy that OMG box with those points XD


----------



## theori3 (Aug 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Weird, I didn't get an email. But I didn't buy either OMG box, so oh well!
> 
> Still nothing from the USA store either. @@biancardi



My mail has not yet come today, so my USA orders from the 14th may still show up today.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better for updated shipping and missing boxes for everyone!


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 25, 2014)

Ughhhhh of course they give 3 points AFTER it isnt on vip sale..... boo.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

I got nowt on any account


----------



## blinded (Aug 25, 2014)

No points on any of my accounts, but I also didn't buy any of the OMG boxes either.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

i bought all three omgs


----------



## rubelet (Aug 25, 2014)

I received the points. I also purchased OMG 2. Not sure if this will entice me to buy OMG 3 though...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

ahh, they gave the 3 points on the account that ORDERED the OMG box.  which wasn't my VIP account


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> How long has it been?


since the 14th for the USA parcels.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 25, 2014)

i received the points for OMG box, 

im also glad I'm officially on 2 weeks holiday so i will be back on here scanning all day,  the school holidays have finished so I've done all my long work shifts . 

so any luck with these missing memeboxes you ladies have or are they still in memelimbo.

ive also bored as I've caught up with all my memebox blog reviews and other reviews and at a loss, more boxes arrive this week though. 

so whats been happening.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I think everyone got 3 points. I just saw this email. Man.... Why didn't they give out the three points two hours ago when everyone was ordering the new boxes :/.


No, I didn't get them on my main account - but I did get them on the account that ordered the original OMG box - which I still have not received  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 25, 2014)

nope, nowt on any account and i bought that box


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Where is the no makeup makeup box spoilers?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Where is the no makeup makeup box spoilers?


http://websta.me/tag/nomakeupmakeup

On this page its about the third pic down


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Finally caved to the cuteness--I resisted #1 and #2, but I had points and could still use a code on one of my accounts, so I bought Cute #3 this morning.


Same here. Didn't buy the last but have to admit, it was adorable.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you!! It looks pretty good, kinda sad I didn't get it now &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol was I the only one doubting the omg 3 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Um, NO! There was NOTHING OMG about the last box AT ALL in my opinion and I didn't even buy it. It was that unimpressive (to me personally) that I wouldn't gamble on it this time either.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 25, 2014)

I got OMG 2 in a bundle and OMG 3 in the bundle this morning. And then got the email this afternoon. Way to work backwards, Memebox. I did get my Memeshop eyeliners though, yay!


----------



## catyz (Aug 25, 2014)

I didn't get any points, even though I bought OMG 1. Anyhow, bought some Simply When masks from the shop. Anyone know if they are good? Also go the lailly pore brush. Hopefully it'll be good. First pore brush ever!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Did anyone else buy the No Makeup box besides me? I couldn't resist and looked at the photo...I'm so bad at surprises. I'm the child that unwrapped her Christmas presents, peeked, and re-wrapped them. I know, I'm a horrible human being. lol

But to get to the point, do any of the veterans recognize anything? When I zoom in I can barely see the writing on the items.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

My OMG finally MOVED!! WTHeck, Customs didn't even scan it????

OMG box has requested that you receive a USPS Tracking™ update, as shown below.

 

Shipment Activity Location

Date &amp; Time

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Arrived at USPS Facility BETHPAGE, NY 11714

August 25, 2014 5:31 pm

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment     Processed Through Sort Facility SEOUL INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE, KOREA REPUBLIC OF

August 9, 2014 10:31 am

Acceptance KOREA REPUBLIC OF

August 8, 2014 11:44 am


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

This isn't your August 5th box, is it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My OMG finally MOVED!! WTHeck, Customs didn't even scan it????
> 
> OMG box has requested that you receive a USPS Tracking™ update, as shown below.
> 
> ...


Mine hasn't moved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I'm glad yours did! Weird that it didn't get scanned through customs though.


----------



## Renata P (Aug 25, 2014)

I've bought both OMG boxes and have got no points. I am disappointed.

You can find No Makeup Makup on instagram with tag #nomakeupmakeup.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

10.99$ TO SHIP 1 sheet mask Lol. I think their pulling these shipping prices out of their butts.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This isn't your August 5th box, is it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is my august 8th box.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> Mine hasn't moved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I'm glad yours did! Weird that it didn't get scanned through customs though.


yeah.   That is totally weird.   But if I get my OMG and Traveller's box soon, I can relax.  Now, Hair &amp; Body 3, Superfood and F/W Colors, come on home - get that tracking going!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 25, 2014)

I am finally seeing some movement on everything except my August 5th boxes. I want them to come to me too!


----------



## dianarama (Aug 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My OMG finally MOVED!! WTHeck, Customs didn't even scan it???? OMG box has requested that you receive a USPS Tracking™ update, as shown below. Shipment Activity Location Date &amp; Time ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Arrived at USPS Facility BETHPAGE, NY 11714 August 25, 2014 5:31 pm


Mine just hit Bethpage, too. This is the first international package I have received that didn't hit the ISC in NY. I'm hoping this means they found our pallet or whatever happened and more of us will get updates tonight as they are scanned.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 25, 2014)

finally it's tuesday again that means Memebox mail!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also off topic and back into topic

I've just earned 75 euro for selling some sneakers

that means I can buy even more memeboxes!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Memeparty!*


----------



## stawbewii (Aug 25, 2014)

Managed to clean out my backlog of boxes and made way for all my products! Where do people put them all??? I have so many! Just purchased the box value set for the OMG 3 + K-STYLE 3 + Cute Wishlist 3 with some memepoints &amp; a discount code...


----------



## avarier (Aug 25, 2014)

Tempted by cute 3, but no points to use.

Anybody gotten tracking for global 14 yet?


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 25, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Based on that email, it looks like only people who bought the first two OMG boxes got points. No points for me!


Hmm... I only bought the omg 2.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 25, 2014)

My OMG still hasn't moved. Neither has my H&amp;B3. I've basically given up on the idea of even reviewing OMG at this point. OMG#2 is going to be shipped before I get #1 at this rate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*goes back to editing photos with a super grumpy look on my face lol


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 25, 2014)

My brightening box has arrived and been processed by CP on different days twice already, but still no delivery. I want my memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My OMG still hasn't moved. Neither has my H&amp;B3. I've basically given up on the idea of even reviewing OMG at this point. OMG#2 is going to be shipped before I get #1 at this rate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *goes back to editing photos with a super grumpy look on my face lol


Did you track it from the Memebox website or from your tracking email?

Maybe try inputting the tracking number directly into the USPS site. I know that shouldn't make a difference but it did for me.

When I tracked the OMG box from the Memebox site, it showed no movement since the 9th. (this was 10 minutes ago) So I copied and pasted the tracking number and when I input it on the USPS site it showed that my box had moved and was in NJ since this morning!!!!

I am thinking there may be a glitch with the EMS site, or some kind of lag. I know this sounds odd...but it's worth a try.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hmm... I only bought the omg 2.


I only bought OMG 2 also.  So its just if you happened to purchase either of the first two.

(edit for spelling)


----------



## OiiO (Aug 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am finally seeing some movement on everything except my August 5th boxes. I want them to come to me too!


Same here, my boxes are all moving, except the August 5th ones.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 25, 2014)

*SQUEEE!*  I'm so excited I finally caught one of the Cute boxes!  I went with the Cute/OMG combo...I was thinking about the trifecta, but I decided to show some restraint.  So you can only use one 4 character code and one 6 character code per month, right?  Are there any other codes/tricks that you can use on a regular basis?  Do most of you just have multiple accounts so you can always get some type of discounts and points?  I'm trying to learn the tricks of the trade from you seasoned Memesters!   :satisfied:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My OMG still hasn't moved. Neither has my H&amp;B3. I've basically given up on the idea of even reviewing OMG at this point. OMG#2 is going to be shipped before I get #1 at this rate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *goes back to editing photos with a super grumpy look on my face lol


don't give up. Mine "skipped" over customs and is in bethpage, ny now. that just happened a few hours ago.

My H&amp;B3 and superfood haven't moved..I am hoping that they will tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> I bought the 3 box bundle in the wee hours of the morning over here in the states. I swear sometimes the only reason I buy some of these boxes is I've bought so many I can checkout in my sleep now!! I am excited for the cute and OMG boxes. Not sure about the K Style but I'm sure I can find homes for the stuff if I don't like it!


I was mostly just interested in the Cute Wishlist and OMG as well, but with the value set price, getting free shipping on the K Style box, and getting an additional $10 off, I figured no matter what was in that box it would still be a good deal, and I can easily gift/trade the items I don't want.


----------



## blinded (Aug 25, 2014)

Scent and colour boxes are restocked


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 25, 2014)

BexDev said:


> So you can only use one 4 character code and one 6 character code per month, right?


That's what I've heard but I can't seem to get a 6 character code to work on any of my accounts that have already used a 4 digit.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Scent and colour boxes are restocked


I was just about to post this. I missed out on the Grapefruit and Rose box, and was THRILLED to see they have them again! 

They also have some sales under "Trending" that appear to be pretty great (especially for Memebox standards), apparently some seasonal items that are selling for up to 66% off. Oddly enough, they're only under "Trending" they're not listed under the "Specials" section.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Same here, my boxes are all moving, except the August 5th ones.


Nothing on my August 5th either. I finally broke down and sent an email, not that it will make any difference what so ever, but there's always the possibility of a small miracle and getting some legitimate help from CS. Fingers crossed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's what I've heard but I can't seem to get a 6 character code to work on any of my accounts that have already used a 4 digit.


I had trouble getting it to work as well. I don't know why, but some 6 digit codes were denied, but I used the 6 digit code under the Bits and Boxes blog and it worked fine on all of my accounts.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 25, 2014)

Still no nothing on the shipment ready iope box purchased on August 18th. No tracking number, no email. Nothing. And I'm right across the small pond from them.

Oddly enough my orders from 2 other online shops in Korea placed on the same day were waiting for me this morning when I came back from Hokkaido. I just need to reschedule the delivery. (More new cushions to play with! Yay!)

I guess Memepeople are trying to punish me for ordering from Japan and being very vocal about the no name sales bin stuff they put in their boxes. LOL!

If the abysmal CS is the norm and the dollar store junk fare in the boxes - usual, after I receive my remaining orders, that will conclude my Memebox adventure.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2014)

just a tip on the promo codes, if you c&amp;p them in, make sure you take away any leading and trailing spaces around the code.

memebox's website isn't smart enough to remove the blanks themselves and thinks that the space is part of the code...facepalm


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Still no nothing on the shipment ready iope box purchased on August 18th. No tracking number, no email. Nothing. And I'm right across the small pond from them.
> 
> Oddly enough my orders from 2 other online shops in Korea placed on the same day were waiting for me this morning when I came back from Hokkaido. I just need to reschedule the delivery. (More new cushions to play with! Yay!)
> 
> ...


All of my orders that are shipped expedited are magically appearing days before I get any sort of email from them (and before the order page shows the item as being shipped). With you being so close, I really think it will end up showing up before you receive notification. They're AWFUL with notifications lately. Today I received shipping notifications for items shipped nearly a week ago for even my standard shipping items.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 25, 2014)

edited


----------



## daynpitseleh (Aug 25, 2014)

I ordered Cute Wishlist 1 and 2... 1 is still somewhere out there. Not buying 3, I'd rather just wait until I see spoilers and if there is something I really want I will just order it myself.


----------



## avarier (Aug 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you track it from the Memebox website or from your tracking email?
> 
> Maybe try inputting the tracking number directly into the USPS site. I know that shouldn't make a difference but it did for me.
> 
> ...


Same for me. It cuts off when it arrives in the US on the korean tracking page, but the USPS page will be updating.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 25, 2014)

avarier said:


> Same for me. It cuts off when it arrives in the US on the korean tracking page, but the USPS page will be updating.


Good to know I am not crazy!

Glad you box is moving.


----------



## Imberis (Aug 25, 2014)

I had 11 points the other day, and now all of a sudden I have 6 points? I haven't bought anything. Do points expire or something?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> I had 11 points the other day, and now all of a sudden I have 6 points? I haven't bought anything. Do points expire or something?


Yes, all of the points they've been handing out lately have had different expiration dates. I know some people got 5 points that only lasted about a week (the same week where the only released were basically a collaboration box and the Jackpot box they were pushing on everyone).


----------



## Imberis (Aug 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yes, all of the points they've been handing out lately have had different expiration dates. I know some people got 5 points that only lasted about a week (the same week where the only released were basically a collaboration box and the Jackpot box they were pushing on everyone).


Thanks for the information! I wanted to get one of the restocked boxes, but I guess I'll wait until I have more points again/find something else.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Scent and colour boxes are restocked


Darn, I would have gotten rose with my 3 memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Thanks for the information! I wanted to get one of the restocked boxes, but I guess I'll wait until I have more points again/find something else.


You can check your expiration dates by clicking on the Memepoints label on the list on the left hand side of your screen when in your Accounts Page.  Then you'll know when you have to use them by.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Thanks for the information! I wanted to get one of the restocked boxes, but I guess I'll wait until I have more points again/find something else.


Have you used both $5 off coupons for the month?

The scent boxes are selling out quite quickly.

(And I really don't think Memebox will be giving out many points in the near future, plus your other points are probably expiring shortly.)

I really wish Memebox would be more generous with the points right now.

(Edited) Saffyra beat me to it!


----------



## Imberis (Aug 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You can check your expiration dates by clicking on the Memepoints label on the list on the left hand side of your screen when in your Accounts Page.  Then you'll know when you have to use them by.


Thanks! It says I have until August 31 and September 3 to use my points.

@@cfisher I haven't used a $5 code yet. I can't decide what to do before they sell out! The two together would still be $11 off, so not too bad.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Thanks! It says I have until August 31 and September 3 to use my points.
> 
> @@cfisher I haven't used a $5 code yet. I can't decide what to do before they sell out! The two together would still be $11 off, so not too bad.


I just checked and sadly it looks like two of the scent boxes already sold out. The restocks never seem to last long, sadly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Scent and colour boxes are restocked


Thanks for posting this, picked up Rose and Grapefruit with some points that were expiring soon.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thanks for posting this, picked up Rose and Grapefruit with some points that were expiring soon.


I've heard the grapefruit spray in the box is AMAZING.


----------



## seachange (Aug 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> @,OMG! And you  can get it from sephora! Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will totally give that try. The ingredients look great too. Currently, I'm still waiting for my memeshop, dark eye cream. I wonder how that works. I don't remember the brand but it was a sale a month back. I haven't tried the dr jart serum yet, but I have like 3 of them (gave another 1 to my mom). Got too many from memeboxes, lol.
> 
> Ps: I love your deliveries today! Wish I could get my hands on my pinkies...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm interested to hear how that eye cream from memeshop performs, I was thinking to buy it, but the shipping cost stopped me.

Sadly, no Sephora shops here down under yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 26, 2014)

OMG!!! My Aug 5th box has moved!! Check your tracking ladies!


----------



## julieannka (Aug 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> OMG!!! My Aug 5th box has moved!! Check your tracking ladies!


Mine just turned up in NY!!  I'd almost written it off as lost forever!


----------



## boxnewbie (Aug 26, 2014)

julieannka said:


> Mine just turned up in NY!! I'd almost written it off as lost forever!


 yup! That's where mine is. I should get it by Wednesday if all goes well.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

It's official. Memebox deletes their Facebook comments.  The just deleted over 10 comments in the past few minutes. I had the page open and people were complaining about a few things, and then I just refreshed the page and nearly all of the recent comments had disappeared.

I knew this had to be the case when no one was taking out their frustration on the Facebook page about the Jackpot box. Obviously Memebox just was too busy deleting those comments to deal with the real issues.

I wouldn't be surprised if they only had one person working customer service, and the same person was in charge of spying on this thread and deleting Facebook comments. It would explain a lot, wouldn't it?


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's official. Memebox deletes their Facebook comments. The just deleted over 10 comments in the past few minutes. I had the page open and people were complaining about a few things, and then I just refreshed the page and nearly all of the recent comments had disappeared.
> 
> I knew this had to be the case when no one was taking out their frustration on the Facebook page about the Jackpot box. Obviously Memebox just was too busy deleting those comments to deal with the real issues.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they only had one person working customer service, and the same person was in charge of spying on this thread and deleting Facebook comments. It would explain a lot, wouldn't it?


Actually, from what I know how such businesses operate, they subcontract such mundane tasks to third parties. All you need is a computer and a basic command of the English language. You get a set of rules and guidelines covering most standard situations and complaints to answer emails and off you go. You get paid pennies per email, or possibly in Meme's case, you might get paid in points.

So it might be that a hired hand is also manning their FB page.

Judging by Meme's CS issues, it seems very likely that's how they handle it.

I know of a few people in the Philippines who have such jobs for online companies.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Actually, from what I know how such businesses operate, they subcontract such mundane tasks to third parties. All you need is a computer and a basic command of the English language. You get a set of rules and guidelines covering most standard situations and complaints to answer emails and off you go. You get paid pennies per email, or possibly in Meme's case, you might get paid in points.
> 
> So it might be that a hired hand is also manning their FB page.
> 
> ...


I was mostly teasing, really. But it really does irk me how they spend so much of their time/effort, when there's serious issues that should be dealt with. And I've never experienced such horrible customer service anywhere online (and I deal with sites in Korea a fair bit).

I am somewhat familiar with what you're talking about, I know a lot of people that run their own blogs (especially travel blogs) who actually hire people in countries like the Philippines, because they can usually hire someone that's working on a graduate degree for a couple of dollars or so per hour, just to help them respond to emails and make basic "filler" posts and deal with advertisers and such.

But seriously, Memebox really could just hire one person for a few dollars an hour, to focus solely on customer service, and it would make a WORLD of difference for their reputation.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Did you track it from the Memebox website or from your tracking email?
> 
> Maybe try inputting the tracking number directly into the USPS site. I know that shouldn't make a difference but it did for me.
> 
> ...


I usually track it from the tracking # in the e-mail they send me and track through USPS. I've tried it a few different ways now and still no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I usually track it from the tracking # in the e-mail they send me and track through USPS. I've tried it a few different ways now and still no luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine also show no movement, sadly. But it's definitely reassuring that other people have seen movement on their packages.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Mine also show no movement, sadly. But it's definitely reassuring that other people have seen movement on their packages.


I'm just not even looking at the tracking anymore. The more I look at it the more depressed I get and then the more I'm redundantly complaining here, which I don't want to do. I'm just going to hope they show up and be done with it. LOL I can't take the let down every time I look at the tracking and it's been the same for the entire month of August!


----------



## Renata P (Aug 26, 2014)

Have a look at this (delivery time from Korea):





Still 28% of parcels arrives in 18-25 days to the USA.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 26, 2014)

@@cfisher - hear hear.

I buy from Korea a lot too. So that's why I'm so surprised by everything that's been going on with Memebox. And I'm a newbie to Meme. So if they want to keep attracting new customers they should do something to fix their image / reputation.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

@MissJexxie I know! I'm getting a bit anxious because it seems so bizarre that all of my standard shipping packages are being held up for FOREVER. And whenever someone mentions seeing movement on their packages, I go and re-check a bunch of tracking numbers, and nothing has moved yet!

@@2catsinjapan I purchase from Korea a lot as well, and I've actually had similar issues this month (which are delays I've never experienced in the years I've been buying from Korean sites). My packages from several Korean companies are arriving in the most bizarre order. Orders that I usually receive in about a week are reaching the 3 week mark, whereas one order that was placed (and it was the second order I placed with the same site nearly a week after a previous order, which hasn't arrived still) arrived in less than a week. I really think there's an issue with shipping service that is outside of Memebox (though I do think they may have started using a lower shipping service, since they did supposedly upgrade it a few months ago I would not be surprised if they went for a cheaper service now), and I know other people on here have experienced similar abnormal delays from other popular Korean skincare sites. So I think it's a combination of things. And part of me thinks the whole holiday thing could be a small factor as well.


----------



## ellabella10 (Aug 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> I'm interested to hear how that eye cream from memeshop performs, I was thinking to buy it, but the shipping cost stopped me.
> 
> Sadly, no Sephora shops here down under yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Off topic - but I believe one is opening in Sydney soon woohoo!- though we'll probably be ripped off compared to American pricing like Mecca does


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

Did I miss F/W Colors spoilers somewhere? Can't tell what some of the things are on IG!


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

My LB9 was shipped on the 20th and it departed san fransico on the 24th. Should be here any day now. I don't see why it moves so much faster than orders done wayyyy before it. I really think it was a whole batch left aside somewhere.

Global 14 was supposed to ship on the 24th and I haven't gotten tracking still for it..


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Did I miss F/W Colors spoilers somewhere? Can't tell what some of the things are on IG!


pics are in this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-8


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> pics are in this thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-8


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 26, 2014)

Is there a thread with reviews and stuff on products in the boxes?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Is there a thread with reviews and stuff on products in the boxes?


Yep! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131984-memebox-product-reviews/


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yep! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131984-memebox-product-reviews/


Thank you!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Global #14 is restocked in case anyone is interested.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Global #14 is restocked in case anyone is interested.


I wonder if they've finally shipped those previously ordered...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I wonder if they've finally shipped those previously ordered...


On the box it shows August 24th as the shipping date (I was curious as to whether or not I'd be able to find spoilers for the box online). Considering how delayed they are with sending out shipping notifications, even if they were shipped on the 24th they'll probably take an extra day or two (or four) to let everyone know that they were shipped.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On the box it shows August 24th as the shipping date (I was curious as to whether or not I'd be able to find spoilers for the box online). Considering how delayed they are with sending out shipping notifications, even if they were shipped on the 24th they'll probably take an extra day or two (or four) to let everyone know that they were shipped.


I know, I just have my doubts if they really shipped it on the 24th, considering it was Sunday. I don't think they've ever sent any parcels on Sundays.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I know, I just have my doubts if they really shipped it on the 24th, considering it was Sunday. I don't think they've ever sent any parcels on Sundays.


I forget where it was mentioned, but someone mentioned that they've noticed that sometimes thinks seem to be shown on the site for more of a North American timezone. I wonder if they put that because they were shipping out on Monday, which would still technically be Sunday in the US. I have no idea though, obviously. They do seem to change some of their sales based on a North American timezone (perhaps their San Francisco location?) rather than Korean time, from what I've seen.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I forget where it was mentioned, but someone mentioned that they've noticed that sometimes thinks seem to be shown on the site for more of a North American timezone. I wonder if they put that because they were shipping out on Monday, which would still technically be Sunday in the US. I have no idea though, obviously. They do seem to change some of their sales based on a North American timezone (perhaps their San Francisco location?) rather than Korean time, from what I've seen.


I got tracking and it started on Friday looking at the list it was in incheon on Saturday so maybe arriving uk anytime. Today is Tuesday so will check later


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

I just got my tracking email for global 14!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I just got my tracking email for global 14!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, maybe Memebox really is turning things around this week.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

I've got mine too and according to this my box was shipped only yesterday so just as I thought. I know one day is not a huge difference but I'm afraid I may not get it till the end of the week   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Saturdays and Sundays there's no standard post delivered in Poland.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Last month was 23rd


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 26, 2014)

I also just got tracking for my global #14. It was sent yesterday and not Sunday. I´ll probably have it here Saturday. We get normal post here in Denmark on Saturdays. 

It will really be a surprise whats in this box. Hope no more tampons.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 26, 2014)

Nope, no movement for my curie pie box...still accepted at 11:29 am on 8/5.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Superfood and H&amp;B 3 have just scanned into NY Customs! Well, it was yesterday that it scanned - USPS just updated now.

Which means NY Customs kinda lied to me about this - lol - they told me that my packages were not yet in the USA.

Dare I dream that I will get my four memeboxes by tuesday of next week? I really hope my F/W starts updating, as I want to bring some of that makeup with me on vacation (like I DON'T have enough makeup!!)


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 26, 2014)

Nooo I was sleeping so I missed the Grapefruit box again. It originally came out before I even knew about Memebox and I thought I'd get lucky. Grr.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 26, 2014)

Got LB 9 and f/w colors today. Love everything in both! Good boxes ^^


----------



## neosan (Aug 26, 2014)

One of the August 5th boxes moved, and one shows that it's still being "prepared" in Korea. Ok, ok...finally some movement!  :lol:

It seems the boxes were allowed to sit for the full 25 days indicated by Memebox before they were actually processed, at least those coming through NY. Hmm...

Well, I'm glad that at least the Cutie Pie box is on its way! Now, just need Waterproof Makeup to make a move.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got LB 9 and f/w colors today. Love everything in both! Good boxes ^^


Spoilers for LB 9? Mine's on the way, but hasn't arrived yet. It's my first LB.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Nooo I was sleeping so I missed the Grapefruit box again. It originally came out before I even knew about Memebox and I thought I'd get lucky. Grr.


I spazzed out when I saw it, but in all honesty the only item I really wanted (okay, more like HAD to have) was the grapefruit spray. 

It amazes me how quickly the restocked boxes sell out. Usually by the time they actual announce restocks, they've disappeared. I feel like I'm constantly going onto Memebox and browsing through everything just to find any hidden restocks.

Okay, it's official. I have a problem.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Spoilers for LB 9? Mine's on the way, but hasn't arrived yet. It's my first LB.


I am still waiting for LB 8!!!!  Waaaaa!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh my Gosh! FINALLY

My H&amp;B3 just got scanned in New York, and my OMG box FINALLY arrived and is in New Jersey.

*throws confetti*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh my Gosh! FINALLY
> 
> My H&amp;B3 just got scanned in New York, and my OMG box FINALLY arrived and is in New Jersey.
> 
> *throws confetti*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, wow. Your original OMG box hasn't arrived yet?

Okay, that's so bizarre, my boxes that were shipped before Hair and Body 3 (like, well before) have no scans. But my Hair and Body 3 arrived a fair bit ago. And no expedited shipping for any of them. And you and I are both in MA.

What is going on?!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

I think some boxes went on a vacation away from owners


----------



## Imberis (Aug 26, 2014)

I missed out on the Grapefruit box restock because I couldn't make up my mind. Phooey.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

The grapefruit box is/was pretty wonderful - loved everything in it! The spray is so wonderful and the lip masks were so cool! There was also a body gel that smelled just like freshly cut grapefruit!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone posted that the global bundle 17-19 is up (I did look and couldnt see it, sorry!)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Has anyone posted that the global bundle 17-19 is up (I did look and couldnt see it, sorry!)


hasn't that been up for a while? Did it just come back in stock?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Has anyone posted that the global bundle 17-19 is up (I did look and couldnt see it, sorry!)


i went to post about it a few days ago and someone already had, it's been back for a few days, but chances are not many people noticed. If they had, I'm sure it would have sold out by now. I'm surprised it's still available, to be honest.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

It came back in stock today.


----------



## Kdlane (Aug 26, 2014)

DHL is set to deliver my Cooling Care + face cleanser right now!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> i went to post about it a few days ago and someone already had, it's been back for a few days, but chances are not many people noticed. If they had, I'm sure it would have sold out by now. I'm surprised it's still available, to be honest.


I thought it was restocked today because I saw it on Memebox FB page, but I didn't look carefully before so probably I'm wrong if you say it's been out earlier.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hasn't that been up for a while? Did it just come back in stock?


I have never seen it until today, maybe it was OOS? I only saw someone saying bundles were due haha

I'm on the fence about it. I am huge into both skin care and make up, but I feel like I am not hugely interested in the make up I have seen from Memebox and want more of the skincare items... The boxes I have ordered so far seem heavily skin care skewed...

Someone push me off the fence one way or the other! please!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

The globals I have gotten have been more skin/body care they sometimes put a makeup item in it, but it is like a cc/bb cream, or lip tint.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have never seen it until today, maybe it was OOS? I only saw someone saying bundles were due haha
> 
> I'm on the fence about it. I am huge into both skin care and make up, but I feel like I am not hugely interested in the make up I have seen from Memebox and want more of the skincare items... The boxes I have ordered so far seem heavily skin care skewed...
> 
> ...


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I spazzed out when I saw it, but in all honesty the only item I really wanted (okay, more like HAD to have) was the grapefruit spray.
> 
> It amazes me how quickly the restocked boxes sell out. Usually by the time they actual announce restocks, they've disappeared. I feel like I'm constantly going onto Memebox and browsing through everything just to find any hidden restocks.
> 
> Okay, it's official. I have a problem.


I check for restocks multiple times a day. I'm convinced if I don't the skin care box will restock and I'l miss it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 26, 2014)

Id buy the global three pack but I cant get the 10% off off 70 to work... I'm not officially a vip but I thought some people got them to work on non vip accounts.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Id buy the global three pack but I cant get the 10% off off 70 to work... I'm not officially a vip but I thought some people got them to work on non vip accounts.


Oh how do you get that? I'd love to try also, don't think I've had that deal

Found the code but not working for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 26, 2014)

Here it is for those who asked. Luckybox #9 spoilers!



Spoiler











Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Id buy the global three pack but I cant get the 10% off off 70 to work... I'm not officially a vip but I thought some people got them to work on non vip accounts.


the VIP coupon only works once. so if someone else has used that vip code, it won't work. I am no longer posting VIP codes in my blogs because of that. The vip code is supposed to be for one person. That is what memebox told me when I asked.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

did anyone get their global 14 express shipped?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the VIP coupon only works once. so if someone else has used that vip code, it won't work. I am no longer posting VIP codes in my blogs because of that. The vip code is supposed to be for one person. That is what memebox told me when I asked.


Thank you for that info. I found a 15% off orders over $150, plus the $10 affiliate discount I already had... so just ordered Global 17-19, Scrub Box and Tea Box Bundle and the Cafe box.

I need to be stopped. At least thats like three months ahead of boxes...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I thought it was restocked today because I saw it on Memebox FB page, but I didn't look carefully before so probably I'm wrong if you say it's been out earlier.


I know it went up nearly a week ago with some other restocks, but I was surprised to hear it's still up, so it's entirely possible that it sold out again and was put back up. I saw it a couple of times when I browsed for restocks in the past week, but I really wasn't paying close attention to that set since I already purchased it a fair bit ago. 

Considering how quickly things like that sell out though, it seems more likely that it was put up again, because I know when it originally went up it sold out extremely fast, and a lot of people were asking for it to be restocked.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been looking a LOT recently at Memebox (at least you guys won't judge me) and the only globals I have seen were the sold out 14 (which got restocked and sold out today?) and the 17. I have never seen the 17-19 bundle personally, and I have been noseying around. I have been on the site since about the 20th (god in 6 days I have bought 13 boxes...)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Thank you for that info. I found a 15% off orders over $150, plus the $10 affiliate discount I already had... so just ordered Global 17-19, Scrub Box and Tea Box Bundle and the Cafe box.
> 
> I need to be stopped. At least thats like three months ahead of boxes...


haha ` I started out on mother's day, ordering ONE box The honey one. And as I had to wait like forever for it, I just ordered more and more and more and more and more
Memeboxes 62 (I think...)

Not yet shipped

Scentbox #5 Tropical Fruits (2x)

Scentbox #4 Floral

Scentbox #6 Sweet Shop

Special #28 All About Eyes

Earth &amp; Sea (3x)

Tea Box

Scrub Box

Whole Grain 2

Superbox #53 My Honey Box

Global #15

Mask #5

Free From Oil &amp; Trouble 4

Yogurt Box

Cafe Box (2x)

Sleeping Beauty

My Cute Wishlist 3

Global #16

Global #17 (2x)

Global #18

Global #19

25

Shipped out

Global #14

Superbox #43 2014 F/W Colors Box

Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3

Special #20 Superfood

Special #25 Traveller's Beauty Kit

Special #16 OMG

6

Already received

Superbox #37 At Home

Special #18 Smile Care

Global #13

Superbox #35 Fermented 2

Superbox #36 Pore 3

Special #13 Cooling Care

Special #12 Vitamin Care

Superbox #32 Bubble Pop

Superbox #39 Foot Care 2

Superbox #38 Detox Care

Superbox #40 Pomegranate

Superbox #28 Free From Oil &amp; Trouble 3

Special #11 Cacao (2x)

Superbox #42 Birthday Box

Special #10 Mask Edition 4

Superbox #31 Herbal

Special #8 Oriental Medicine

Superbox #30 Aloe Vera

Global #12

Superbox #25 Foot Care

Special #6 Whole Grain

Special #7 Milk

ScentBox #3 Grapefruit

ColorBox #3 Blue

Global #9

Office Essentials

Naked Box #23

Superbox #19 Honey

Superbox #15 Green Tea

Luckybox #5

31


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

The Rose Box is one of my "boxes that got away," but I still didn't order the restock because since it was originally released, I've accumulated so many of the types of items that were in it - like the cleanser, for example. The RoseMine cleanser is SO PRETTY, but I've somehow managed to hoard a bazillion different cleansers since June and can't justify another one. I also made myself a personal promise to limit my boxes to just the Cute Wishlists for now. I'm half patting myself on the back for my restraint, and half wistfully gazing at the Rose Box in my mind.

...I do have the Floral Scent Box to look forward to soon, though! :flowers:


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have been looking a LOT recently at Memebox (at least you guys won't judge me) and the only globals I have seen were the sold out 14 (which got restocked and sold out today?) and the 17. I have never seen the 17-19 bundle personally, and I have been noseying around. I have been on the site since about the 20th (god in 6 days I have bought 13 boxes...)


they came out around 8/4 and lasted about about a week or so. I ordered mine the day they arrived, I believe.
the global bundles sell out, because they are (at least so far) the best bang for your buck and the shipping savings!!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 26, 2014)

The grapefruit spray is AMAZING and if I would have caught that in time, I would have bought another box just for that one product.

Edited: Ack!  I thought I quoted @@cfisher but I guess not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha ` I started out on mother's day, ordering ONE box The honey one. And as I had to wait like forever for it, I just ordered more and more and more and more and more


You make me feel right at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have been looking a LOT recently at Memebox (at least you guys won't judge me) and the only globals I have seen were the sold out 14 (which got restocked and sold out today?) and the 17. I have never seen the 17-19 bundle personally, and I have been noseying around. I have been on the site since about the 20th (god in 6 days I have bought 13 boxes...)


I joined Memebox in mid July, and I've bought like 20 boxes. It's addictive! 

Seriously though, the value sets are one of my favorite things. You get 2 boxes shipped for free, plus there is usually a small discount for buying the 3 sets (and the free expedited shipping is a plus). If you use one of those 10% off $70 coupons that are floating around online, it actually deducts $10.

Plus, I'm the same way as you. I never use makeup, other than lip products (lip tints, lip gloss, lip balms, etc., but never regular lipstick). So I tend to try to avoid the boxes that will be filled with makeup, but usually the boxes that will be filled with makeup tend to have a theme related to makeup, or it will be in the description. As far as general boxes, from the boxes I've ordered and countless unboxings I've read (I researched before going crazy buying all the Memeboxes!) other than the occasional lip product and BB cream, makeup related things are rarely in the general boxes. So I really wouldn't be too worried about that.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The grapefruit spray is AMAZING and if I would have caught that in time, I would have bought another box just for that one product.
> 
> Edited: Ack!  I thought I quoted @@cfisher but I guess not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love grapefruit scented items, but the sprays I've found tend to be either too bitter or too artificial, and everyone has been raving about that product. It's one of the items I missed out on that I've desperately been trying to get my hands on, I was in such a rush to make sure I placed that order, I was so worried it would sell out before I managed to checkout! I'm not used to them restocking boxes that were from what seems to be awhile ago, I hope they keep doing restocks like that.

Dear Memespies, please bring back the Cheese Cream (I don't even know what box it was in).


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I joined Memebox in mid July, and I've bought like 20 boxes. It's addictive!
> 
> Seriously though, the value sets are one of my favorite things. You get 2 boxes shipped for free, plus there is usually a small discount for buying the 3 sets (and the free expedited shipping is a plus). If you use one of those 10% off $70 coupons that are floating around online, it actually deducts $10.


Glad to hear its mostly skincare based. I love make up, a lot, but I have enough! Enough to last me a lifetime so I am quite picky about what I get, whereas skincare I go through in droves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suppose I can always give away or trade any make up I get.

I couldnt find a 10% of 70 code that worked, but I did find a 15% off $150 so I had to add in more boxes to get to the $150 (they were on my wishlist. I promise...)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Glad to hear its mostly skincare based. I love make up, a lot, but I have enough! Enough to last me a lifetime so I am quite picky about what I get, whereas skincare I go through in droves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I suppose I can always give away or trade any make up I get.
> 
> I couldnt find a 10% of 70 code that worked, but I did find a 15% off $150 so I had to add in more boxes to get to the $150 (they were on my wishlist. I promise...)


I was trying to remember how I managed to get it to to work on my non-VIP account (don't worry, you'll be VIP next month!) and I realized that I basically google searched for the code, then went to like page 10 where the no name blogs were and copied and pasted it from the main page. So, apparently no one else thought to do the same thing (or just didn't find the same code I used).

I don't know if you already have this, but if you go to one of the blogs that blog about Memebox (I have bits and boxes favorited and use that), when you click on an affiliate link it stores it in your account and everytime you spend $100 it automatically deducts $5 and $10 when you spend $150. You'll see it everytime you checkout (mine seems to be permanently stored, even my extra accounts automatically show the discount). It's automatic, so you can still use a coupon code on top of it (and points when Memebox is kind enough to give them out).

Getting the 15% off along with the additional $10 off, which is usually in an order that has a value set (it's hard to buy THAT many individual boxes once you catch up on all the ones you already want) is one of my favorite ways to justify a large order!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I try to spread the love around with affiliates.....

btw - as I stated, the new rules about VIP codes is that once someone uses a particular one, that is it. It isn't available anymore. I have had people complain on my blog with those vip codes so I just won't post them anymore.

I don't think that is the way they used to be but memebox probably caught on that these codes were being used multiple times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was trying to remember how I managed to get it to to work on my non-VIP account (don't worry, you'll be VIP next month!) and I realized that I basically google searched for the code, then went to like page 10 where the no name blogs were and copied and pasted it from the main page. So, apparently no one else thought to do the same thing (or just didn't find the same code I used).
> 
> I don't know if you already have this, but if you go to one of the blogs that blog about Memebox (I have bits and boxes favorited and use that), when you click on an affiliate link it stores it in your account and everytime you spend $100 it automatically deducts $5 and $10 when you spend $150. You'll see it everytime you checkout (mine seems to be permanently stored, even my extra accounts automatically show the discount). It's automatic, so you can still use a coupon code on top of it (and points when Memebox is kind enough to give them out).
> 
> Getting the 15% off along with the additional $10 off, which is usually in an order that has a value set (it's hard to buy THAT many individual boxes once you catch up on all the ones you already want) is one of my favorite ways to justify a large order!


I originally went to the site from Coffee Break with Dani so I think I have an affiliate thing already on there, it took 10% off my last order, plus $24 from the 15% so i got the 6 boxes for $130. That will do me haha

Can't wait to be VIP haha, its so easily done! Now to find out how to get points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I originally went to the site from Coffee Break with Dani so I think I have an affiliate thing already on there, it took 10% off my last order, plus $24 from the 15% so i got the 6 boxes for $130. That will do me haha
> 
> Can't wait to be VIP haha, its so easily done! Now to find out how to get points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When you checked out, did it automatically deduct $10 (it should say affiliate next to it). The affiliate thing is separated from the coupon code. 

@@biancardi Honestly, that is just the most BIZARRE thing to me. To give out coupon codes that can only be used once? It's strange to me that we can only use our own coupon codes once, but to give out codes to bloggers and tell them to post them, but only one customer can use them?! As though the blogger is magically going to know when to remove it. That must be so frustrating for people that don't know, I know if I were a new customer and a coupon code for a reasonable sum of money didn't work, I probably wouldn't complete the order, and I'd be a bit frustrated. And obviously, the customers (I doubt even the bloggers) know about that condition. I've NEVER heard of such a thing. Memebox is so strange sometimes.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When you checked out, did it automatically deduct $10 (it should say affiliate next to it). The affiliate thing is separated from the coupon code.
> 
> @@biancardi Honestly, that is just the most BIZARRE thing to me. To give out coupon codes that can only be used once? It's strange to me that we can only use our own coupon codes once, but to give out codes to bloggers and tell them to post them, but only one customer can use them?! As though the blogger is magically going to know when to remove it. That must be so frustrating for people that don't know, I know if I were a new customer and a coupon code for a reasonable sum of money didn't work, I probably wouldn't complete the order, and I'd be a bit frustrated. And obviously, the customers (I doubt even the bloggers) know about that condition. I've NEVER heard of such a thing. Memebox is so strange sometimes.


Yep took $10 saying affiliate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried the 10% off $70 ones and none worked (though the VIP thing probably explains that) but then found the 15% off $150 so was pleased with that...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

I was never under the impression that the VIP codes were to be shared, they are account specific and unique, so I never shared them on my blog. Especially since the codes aren't sent from the affiliate email.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When you checked out, did it automatically deduct $10 (it should say affiliate next to it). The affiliate thing is separated from the coupon code.
> 
> @@biancardi Honestly, that is just the most BIZARRE thing to me. To give out coupon codes that can only be used once? It's strange to me that we can only use our own coupon codes once, but to give out codes to bloggers and tell them to post them, but only one customer can use them?! As though the blogger is magically going to know when to remove it. That must be so frustrating for people that don't know, I know if I were a new customer and a coupon code for a reasonable sum of money didn't work, I probably wouldn't complete the order, and I'd be a bit frustrated. And obviously, the customers (I doubt even the bloggers) know about that condition. I've NEVER heard of such a thing. Memebox is so strange sometimes.


To be fair to memebox, they do not state to post the VIP codes - not all VIP's are affiliates, so they are not thinking that VIP members will share them, because it is just for that VIP member.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow the cute wishlist is the only box out of the three to be sold out individually ;D.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Wow the cute wishlist is the only box out of the three to be sold out individually ;D.


that is pretty amazing. I guess they didn't stock up that much with OMG 3 &amp; K-style 3 (or 2 or whatever)

I am not going to order another OMG box until I actually see some OMG products in them. My OMG box that is limping slowly towards me is not very OMG'y.

now watch - 2 &amp; 3 will be what I envisioned the first one to be!! haha

oh well - maybe some people will swap


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> To be fair to memebox, they do not state to post the VIP codes - not all VIP's are affiliates, so they are not thinking that VIP members will share them, because it is just for that VIP member.


Oh! I thought that affiliates were given those codes to post on their blogs, I didn't realize they were posting the codes that they were given.

That makes much more sense. Sorry Memebox, I'll admit when I'm wrong!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

I use different affiliate codes on my different accounts to spread the love. Or if I click on a referral deal that gives memepoints, I use that person's code too.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> now watch - 2 &amp; 3 will be what I envisioned the first one to be!! haha
> 
> oh well - maybe some people will swap


I didn't get 2 either. But 3, yes. Hoping things will improve with complaints...which is not always the case haha. Thats my gamble.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is pretty amazing. I guess they didn't stock up that much with OMG 3 &amp; K-style 3 (or 2 or whatever)
> 
> I am not going to order another OMG box until I actually see some OMG products in them. My OMG box that is limping slowly towards me is not very OMG'y.
> 
> ...


I bought Omg 2 and 3 so we will see what happens and see if I am open to swapping too. I have so many products T_T it is getting past ridiculous.


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

I need to stay away from this thread. I wasn't planning on getting the global bundle, but after reading this I found myself trying to figure out the best way to do it with codes. Next thing I know I have $100 in my cart so I can use the 10%off100, $5 affiliate and my 3 points. I haven't checked out yet though, so I'm hoping the temporary craziness has passed. Saving $18 is great if you were planning on buying them in the first place, but when you weren't it's just spending $82 you weren't going to spend.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> I need to stay away from this thread. I wasn't planning on getting the global bundle, but after reading this I found myself trying to figure out the best way to do it with codes. Next thing I know I have $100 in my cart so I can use the 10%off100, $5 affiliate and my 3 points. I haven't checked out yet though, so I'm hoping the temporary craziness has passed. Saving $18 is great if you were planning on buying them in the first place, but when you weren't it's just spending $82 you weren't going to spend.


For me, I can't justify spending 82$ in one sitting,  in retail stores yes, but not in advanced in one pop without knowing exactly what I'm getting, that's just me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> For me, I can't justify spending 82$ in one sitting,  in retail stores yes, but not in advanced in one pop without knowing exactly what I'm getting, that's just me though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's normally how I am too. So far I'm stuck to the themed boxes because I like having at least a vague idea what they are. Global boxes are a little too much mystery for me. Now I've found a 10% of $70 code. That means dropping the 4th box and my total is $62. Still going to wait it out and let my logical side take over again.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> That's normally how I am too. So far I'm stuck to the themed boxes because I like having at least a vague idea what they are. Global boxes are a little too much mystery for me. Now I've found a 10% of $70 code. That means dropping the 4th box and my total is $62. Still going to wait it out and let my logical side take over again.


62$ is a bit better. I also look at Memebox as being an investment, stock market kinda way, put in, take out if I change my mind, I can always get a refund , 1 month or 2 to change you're mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

- I'm dying to know what's in the Halloween box! - I do wish they'd  release a brand name superbox soon. It's been awhile since they've done that.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> - I'm dying to know what's in the Halloween box! - I do wish they'd  release a brand name superbox soon. It's been awhile since they've done that.


I noticed it's been awhile, too. Maybe because the Iope box didn't sell too well?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> - I'm dying to know what's in the Halloween box! - I do wish they'd  release a brand name superbox soon. It's been awhile since they've done that.


secret key

skinfood (yeah and monkeys will fly out of my butt if they do that one!! lol)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> secret key
> 
> skinfood (yeah and monkeys will fly out of my butt if they do that one!! lol)


Lol! Skinfood would be an amazing box!! - Be like the monkey's from Wizard of Oz-

LOL


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> secret key
> 
> skinfood (yeah and monkeys will fly out of my butt if they do that one!! lol)


I'm thinking Witches Pouch. And Hollika Hollika is supposed to have a witchy aesthetic, but I'd be surprised if that ended up in there, even though it would be really nice!

Edit: Oh wait - you were doing a branded box wishlist, and I was thinking of Halloween box contents. Duh.

Edit to my edit: I want a Too Cool For School branded box so baaaaad (bad to the bone) B)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi, I am new to MUT but have been a lurker for several months. I have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts.

I started buying Memeboxes late July and am up to 10 so far. Although I wasn't participating in this thread, several of you have convinced me to buy some of these boxes, LOL. And I have used some of your affiliate codes so I hope you got some points from that.

I look forward to joining in the conversation.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> secret key
> 
> skinfood (yeah and monkeys will fly out of my butt if they do that one!! lol)


Another vote for skinfood!! Cmon memebox, I wanna see monkeys fly out of @@biancardi 's butt...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Dear by Enprani box with boo skin and cheese cream and moistskin


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm thinking Witches Pouch. And Hollika Hollika is supposed to have a witchy aesthetic, but I'd be surprised if that ended up in there, even though it would be really nice!
> 
> Edit: Oh wait - you were doing a branded box wishlist, and I was thinking of Halloween box contents. Duh.
> 
> Edit to my edit: I want a Too Cool For School branded box so baaaaad (bad to the bone) B)


I would love a tcfs box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I would love a tcfs box!


They would probably have to sell it for 80$ lol, maybe that's why they have not made one.


----------



## catyz (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Another vote for skinfood!! Cmon memebox, I wanna see monkeys fly out of @@biancardi 's butt...


me too! i love skinfood!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Another vote for skinfood!! Cmon memebox, I wanna see monkeys fly out of @@biancardi 's butt...


am I the only one that saw Wayne's World?  hahaha

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOKociU8t_Q


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

I realize this is a bit off topic (but it is Memebox related!) but I just realized that the Korean Memebox is selling the Twist n Sparkle beverage carbonation thing (a bottle that you fill with water and then it comes with carbonation cartridges that you insert). It was recalled because it apparently could randomly "explode."


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> am I the only one that saw Wayne's World?  hahaha
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOKociU8t_Q


Old school much LOL


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Old school much LOL


yep, that's me!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I realize this is a bit off topic (but it is Memebox related!) but I just realized that the Korean Memebox is selling the Twist n Sparkle beverage carbonation thing (a bottle that you fill with water and then it comes with carbonation cartridges that you insert). It was recalled because it apparently could randomly "explode." (And no, it's not an updated version, they never released a second version).


I am a bad person. I laughed at that.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I realize this is a bit off topic (but it is Memebox related!) but I just realized that the Korean Memebox is selling the Twist n Sparkle beverage carbonation thing (a bottle that you fill with water and then it comes with carbonation cartridges that you insert). It was recalled because it apparently could randomly "explode."


 



Jane George said:


> I am a bad person. I laughed at that.


people had the clay bubble pack in the OMG box randomly explode on them!! I am hoping mine hasn't exploded as it is taking so long to get here - yuck.

I should be getting my OMG box tomorrow if Nashua, NH directs it properly to Boston....But that sorting station has had its share of problems in the past.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy moly. I haven't opened the mask yet


----------



## flushblush (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They would probably have to sell it for 80$ lol, maybe that's why they have not made one.


Maaaan, you're probably right.

Love your new icon, btw!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Holy moly. I haven't opened the mask yet


then you should be okay - the mask exploded in the box while it was being shipped....


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> people had the clay bubble pack in the OMG box randomly explode on them!! I am hoping mine hasn't exploded as it is taking so long to get here - yuck.
> 
> I should be getting my OMG box tomorrow if Nashua, NH directs it properly to Boston....But that sorting station has had its share of problems in the past.


Yea, like the time they shipped my damn box to FINDLAND lol @@biancardi


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Maaaan, you're probably right.
> 
> Love your new icon, btw!


that's the monkey that is going to fly out of my behind if memebox does a skinfood box!! haha


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yeah I saw that. I am guessing the machine is exploding due to too much pressure


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Those monkey scare me terribly


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, like the time they shipped my damn box to FINDLAND lol


that actually was NY customs!! haha NH got it to NY properly, but NY decided to ship all of your fortune cookie goodies to Finland, where someone is enjoying those soaps!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am a bad person. I laughed at that.


*raises hand*


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Next time Birmingham, England pls


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that actually was NY customs!! haha NH got it to NY properly, but NY decided to ship all of your fortune cookie goodies to Finland, where someone is enjoying those soaps!


Well whoever got that box, they better be squeaky clean than, no excuses lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

my dear by enprani superbox would contain , bounce cheese cream, melted cheese cream ,waterball cream,

moistfull booskin.miracle and yuzu oil, because i would pay $69 for a 5 pice superbox, but the theme dreams come true aint come true for us yet , 

too cool for school box,superbox  again,

replenish hydro toner,rolly doll perfume gel,oillo zioua cleansing oil,bad girl good girl lippy. or a lip balm tin.

label young superbox.

shocking cream winter version.shocking skin and lotion,shocking oil, shocking toner.

and of course a skin food box,

why can't memebox just get on with approaching the companies and letting us have them, 

memespies i know you read here,would you rather we bought your theme boxes or spend that money going to a cheaper korean store online and giving them the money instead ,right now its more tempting to go elsewhere.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Well, they better be squeaky clean than, no excuses lol


and smell great! With clean hair - I still regret that you didn't get the zero dry shampoo - sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> my dear by enprani superbox would contain , bounce cheese cream, melted cheese cream ,waterball cream,
> 
> moistfull booskin.miracle and yuzu oil, because i would pay $69 for a 5 pice superbox, but the theme dreams come true aint come true for us yet ,
> 
> ...


a skinfood box - I would spend 69.00 bucks on. Seriously. If they gave 5 full sized products on that one, I would purchase it. And by full size, I do not mean one facial sheet mask!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> my dear by enprani superbox would contain , bounce cheese cream, melted cheese cream ,waterball cream,
> 
> moistfull booskin.miracle and yuzu oil, because i would pay $69 for a 5 pice superbox, but the theme dreams come true aint come true for us yet ,
> 
> ...


Oooo Label Young!! Now that' would be a good box. They have all there products in their Memeshop too!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

i have never spent $69 on any memebox superbox as they not worth it,BUT these you expect to pay the money as 5 full sized products are worth it for a theme branded box,we have asked for since the beginning,why would they want us to go elsewhere and buy when they could source and boost sales and profiles with us all reviewing these boxes,plus the brands getting there name out there more commercially worldwide, just saying.it annoys me we are happy to pay for these boxes but they won't supply. loads of revenue lost.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> people had the clay bubble pack in the OMG box randomly explode on them!! I am hoping mine hasn't exploded as it is taking so long to get here - yuck.
> 
> I should be getting my OMG box tomorrow if Nashua, NH directs it properly to Boston....But that sorting station has had its share of problems in the past.


I saw something about that product before it was featured in Memebox, and it's supposed to expand like crazy when you apply it. I really do wonder what long exposure to heat would do to it.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

I got the first ever superbox for my birthday from my in laws and it was $69 and amazing.... I don't regret having that as my present.

The serum in that was the best I have ever had.


----------



## Fae (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd love to have a skinfood superbox as well! I love the brand! I really enjoy using their products! ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got the first ever superbox for my birthday from my in laws and it was $69 and amazing.... I don't regret having that as my present.


i wouldn't regret some one buying me one either, but to buy myself it would need to be a good one or think it was going to be good ,does that make sense, when you think how good the older boxes were ,some of the recent theme ones have been a bit hit or miss or not what the theme suggested. what one did you get , i think the hydration one was the good one wasn't it, superbox2 was it.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i wouldn't regret some one buying me one either, but to buy myself it would need to be a good one or think it was going to be good ,does that make sense, when you think how good the older boxes were ,some of the recent theme ones have been a bit hit or miss or not what the theme suggested. what one did you get , i think the hydration one was the good one wasn't it, superbox2 was it.


I don't know. I didn't get a superbox again for ages


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *raises hand*


At least I am not alone in that


----------



## Jo Cres (Aug 26, 2014)

ok question...i orderded a product on 7/29 and also a box an a different account. i got the box within two weeks but i am still waiting for my product. should i email them as it is a month later? i have never ordered a separate product before just boxes and never had a problem. i have a feeling by item is hanging out in customs in nyc...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> ok question...i orderded a product on 7/29 and also a box an a different account. i got the box within two weeks but i am still waiting for my product. should i email them as it is a month later? i have never ordered a separate product before just boxes and never had a problem. i have a feeling by item is hanging out in customs in nyc...


Yes, I would


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 26, 2014)

Soo new boxes tomorrow. Hoping they bring out some of our suggestions!!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm going to try and be good and only splurge on either another milk, chocolate or a vanilla box.

Speaking of which, is there anywhere where we can post requests or trade etc? I would basically love to try/buy ANYTHING from the first Milk and Cacao boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm going to try and be good and only splurge on either another milk, chocolate or a vanilla box.
> 
> Speaking of which, is there anywhere where we can post requests or trade etc? I would basically love to try/buy ANYTHING from the first Milk and Cacao boxes!


If you go to the Memebox forum there's a Memebox trade thread right at the top. Lots of people also make their own trade list (there's a trade forum) and list everything they want to trade or sell (plus list the items they want to trade for)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

Missha items in US store are restocked. I furiously grabbed two green tea latte cleansing foams, and a chocolate one.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Missha items in US store are restocked. I furiously grabbed two green tea latte cleansing foams, and a chocolate one.


That sounds gorgeous! A shame they only ship to the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

I wanna try the it's skin primers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wanna try the it's skin primers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If theres a few of us who are not in the US it might be worth doing an order through a forwarding company.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If theres a few of us who are not in the US it might be worth doing an order through a forwarding company.


I might just use eBay tbh


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 26, 2014)

Nono, you dont need to do that.. Buy the it's skin primers of beautynetkorea, jolse.com, ebay or roseroseshop. All those stores ship anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Mail just came today, still no USA exclusive orders... this gif is me at this point: http://media.giphy.com/media/zUnXHjFAoF6CY/giphy.gif


----------



## theori3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just curious, people who have received your USA orders, has your order info still not updated to "Complete" yet?


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Missha items in US store are restocked. I furiously grabbed two green tea latte cleansing foams, and a chocolate one.


Thank you!!! I finally was able to put my 3 points and a coupon to good use. Got 2 green tea and 1 strawberry.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Missha items in US store are restocked. I furiously grabbed two green tea latte cleansing foams, and a chocolate one.


me too + a strawberry one!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Mail just came today, still no USA exclusive orders... this gif is me at this point: http://media.giphy.com/media/zUnXHjFAoF6CY/giphy.gif


yep, I don't have them either. How many days now? 11 days - monday thru saturday (I include delivery days for the post office) and they had a 3-5 day delivery date.

this is just absurd


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just curious, people who have received your USA orders, has your order info still not updated to "Complete" yet?


good question!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

I just stumbled into a spoiler for the Floral Scentbox:

http://us.memebox.com/special-offers/friendly-cherry-blossoms-hand-mask#.U_0JNvldUkc


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

For the people buying US stuff today.. it does say that even though we bought today, shipping isn't until sept 3. Just an FYI so nobody gets upset too soon if it's slow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just stumbled into a spoiler for the Floral Scentbox:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/special-offers/friendly-cherry-blossoms-hand-mask#.U_0JNvldUkc


Lol, I'll believe it when I see it in the box


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just stumbled into a spoiler for the Floral Scentbox:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/special-offers/friendly-cherry-blossoms-hand-mask#.U_0JNvldUkc


nice - I like that a lot!! I have used a cherry blossom hand mask before (not this company) and they smell so wonderful



avarier said:


> For the people buying US stuff today.. it does say that even though we bought today, shipping isn't until sept 3. Just an FYI so nobody gets upset too soon if it's slow.


I noticed that.  I wonder if that is what is causing the delays on the other orders that were placed almost 2 weeks ago?  That they didn't have enough in stock and are waiting for their shipment to arrive?  They could just let us know.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Lol, I'll believe it when I see it in the box


*cough* cough* Traveller's box *cough*

you know they have ignored all of my emails on that other than the first one?  They refuse to do anything about that mistake....memespies, you know all it will take is another Korean company to come out with this idea and we will defect due to your very bad customer service


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Few spoilers here: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-in


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Lol, I'll believe it when I see it in the box


I like the product, but considering it's a $1 item, I'm really hoping the remaining items (isn't there only 3 or 4 in a scent box?) are high value.


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nice - I like that a lot!! I have used a cherry blossom hand mask before (not this company) and they smell so wonderful
> 
> I noticed that.  I wonder if that is what is causing the delays on the other orders that were placed almost 2 weeks ago?  That they didn't have enough in stock and are waiting for their shipment to arrive?  They could just let us know.


That sounds right since this sells out SO quick. I'm understanding of things getting delayed.. I just wish they would say "we're backed up and shipping is delayed, please have 3 sorry points on us." Wouldn't that be better? I can dream!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 26, 2014)

Are they no longer doing free shipping on the USA only products? I'm trying to order the It's Skin blusher and it keeps trying to charge me $6.99 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I like the product, but considering it's a $1 item, I'm really hoping the remaining items (isn't there only 3 or 4 in a scent box?) are high value.


Oh me too, I'm just skeptical because that's what the tanning product from the Traveller's Kit said, and it wasn't in the box.


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are they no longer doing free shipping on the USA only products? I'm trying to order the It's Skin blusher and it keeps trying to charge me $6.99 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's showing free shipping on mine. Is your address in the system on your account so it knows you are in the US?

I'm glad you didn't post that sooner. That blusher is adorable and I would have added it


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh me too, I'm just skeptical because that's what the tanning product from the Traveller's Kit said, and it wasn't in the box.


Oh, no. I know what you meant. I didn't order that box (thankfully), and was baffled that they refused to even acknowledge it. The way they brushed it off really annoyed me, I would have been really upset if I had ordered that box and expected that product to be in it. And to not even have the decency to contact people and let them know before the boxes shipped out? 

If it was a really high value item that I fell in love with, then I'd truly be worried about it missing from the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are they no longer doing free shipping on the USA only products? I'm trying to order the It's Skin blusher and it keeps trying to charge me $6.99 shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, they are still doing that.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

Am I the only one holding onto the hope that we'll get $15 VIP points? LOL I'm just looking at the date and thinking, "there's still time! Give me some points!"

MEMESPIES: Give me points and I will be sucked in to spending more money!


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 26, 2014)

Well because of that f*** up the other day I can't order anything now. Every time I try to order anything it says papyal already did a thing for that ID or whatever. I tried using a credit card and that messed up too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

Woo they restocked some stuff in the US shop so I used that $3 in points they gave some of us for the OMG box and go the Strawberry Latte Cleansing foam for $1.50! Yay!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 26, 2014)

I have my US address in but it wont give me free shipping with the blush in my cart. If i take it out, everything else has free shipping. Lame!!


----------



## maii (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, no. I know what you meant. I didn't order that box (thankfully), and was baffled that they refused to even acknowledge it. The way they brushed it off really annoyed me, I would have been really upset if I had ordered that box and expected that product to be in it. And to not even have the decency to contact people and let them know before the boxes shipped out?
> 
> If it was a really high value item that I fell in love with, then I'd truly be worried about it missing from the box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm still really annoyed about this. The email I had said 'this was a miscommunication, we never meant to put in the box' - and I was like, right you made a mistake, and you should compensate for it...and they just brushed it off.

Agh &gt;.&lt;


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Well because of that pluck up the other day I can't order anything now. Every time I try to order anything it says papyal already did a thing for that ID or whatever. I tried using a credit card and that messed up too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't understand, why isn't paypal letting you make a new order? Is it a memebox problem or an issue with paypal itself?

If you don't have points to use, you could always use another account if it's a meme issue.


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I have my US address in but it wont give me free shipping with the blush in my cart. If i take it out, everything else has free shipping. Lame!!


Are you adding something NOT in the free shipping list? That would cause the problem. Start over and add just the blush. Maybe order it separate it that works? They generally combine orders even when done separate (not guaranteed though).


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

I think VIPs only get three


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 26, 2014)

Just spent my points on some US exclusives.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

Ah, so happy about the restocks! I got the Green Tea &amp; Strawberry Latte cleansers for $3 total with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just spent my points on some US exclusives.


Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ah, so happy about the restocks! I got the Green Tea &amp; Strawberry Latte cleansers for $3 total with points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! I got the strawberry latte on one account and then used a $5 code and $3 in points and got the Kocostar foot therapy for free! Woohoo!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I have my US address in but it wont give me free shipping with the blush in my cart. If i take it out, everything else has free shipping. Lame!!


I wonder if that product is not part of the USA exclusives, but also in the regular memeshop


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yay! I got the strawberry latte on one account and then used a $5 code and $3 in points and got the Kocostar foot therapy for free! Woohoo!


I did the same thing!  I want a foot peeling mask!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one holding onto the hope that we'll get $15 VIP points? LOL I'm just looking at the date and thinking, "there's still time! Give me some points!"
> 
> MEMESPIES: Give me points and I will be sucked in to spending more money!


I don't think they are giving us 15 points - it is already going on the 27th and there are only 2 days for new boxes in august - unless they expire them around 9/7...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Feeling jealous of you Americans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did the same thing!  I want a foot peeling mask!! lol


Since sandal weather is almost done, I can handle a foot peel. Last time I did one my feet looked horrendous for almost a week straight LOL. Foot peeling masks are so odd. I use them, and a week later it's STILL doing nothing. Then out of the blue, skin starts peeling non-stop for a week and it's nasty, but oh-so-satisifying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope these missha cleansers are great. I didn't even research them.. I just got crazy and ordered because everybody on here gets so excited about them. You enablers..


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I hope these missha cleansers are great. I didn't even research them.. I just got crazy and ordered because everybody on here gets so excited about them. You enablers..


Something about "strawberry latte" just sounds sooo awesome LOL. I actually haven't tried these particular cleansers but I love me some Missha so I'm not too worried about it not living up to my expectations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I hope these missha cleansers are great. I didn't even research them.. I just got crazy and ordered because everybody on here gets so excited about them. You enablers..


I figure for $5 I may not love them, but I will use them. And if I do love them, even better!


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder if that product is not part of the USA exclusives, but also in the regular memeshop


It is in the USA shop but I think there's an error with that product. Oh well, I guess I'll just get some latte cleansers, those are giving me free shipping.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Since sandal weather is almost done, I can handle a foot peel. Last time I did one my feet looked horrendous for almost a week straight LOL. Foot peeling masks are so odd. I use them, and a week later it's STILL doing nothing. Then out of the blue, skin starts peeling non-stop for a week and it's nasty, but oh-so-satisifying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm hooked on foot peel masks!  That Kocostar one came in a box I got (a mini, maybe?) and I loved it! I'm going to do what you did and try to get them for cheap using codes and points on an unused account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Feeling jealous of you Americans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well, just remember, I haven't gotten any of my purchases from the 14th yet!!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I have the chocolate latte one and it is very nice!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ughh that shipping charge is making me snort in disgust lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone tried the Viconi Detox pore Minimizer?? I've been using that for a couple days on and off, and its making me break out, so I figured I would use the Finco spot treatment from the brightening care box and that made it worse, breakout even more, instead of helping, like it said it does Lol. I find most of these products are not working, or there breaking me out...As for the eye wrinkle stuff, the gazillion different products I've been using from Memebox, it seems as though there giving me wrinkles under my eyes... what the heck... is.... going... on.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

Did anyone get the K Beauty Wrap up box? I was doing an unboxing for it, and tried to find more info on the Secret Key Perfume, and I couldn't find anything. I got 04 and it smells like an old lady's purse filled with rotting flowers. And it's soo sticky. Is it a bad product? Anyone have experience with those perfumes?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did anyone get the K Beauty Wrap up box? I was doing an unboxing for it, and tried to find more info on the Secret Key Perfume, and I couldn't find anything. I got 04 and it smells like an old lady's purse filled with rotting flowers. And it's soo sticky. Is it a bad product? Anyone have experience with those perfumes?


Yup,  What color is yours?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 26, 2014)

I really want to try those foot peeling booties things but I am afraid that it would freak me out and I would start peeling the skin off instead of letting it fall off naturally.

Well, I caved and bought Anti-Aging 3 and used MissJexies referral deal to get 5 points


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did anyone get the K Beauty Wrap up box? I was doing an unboxing for it, and tried to find more info on the Secret Key Perfume, and I couldn't find anything. I got 04 and it smells like an old lady's purse filled with rotting flowers. And it's soo sticky. Is it a bad product? Anyone have experience with those perfumes?


Oh , you got the purple one. I have not smelled mine yet, Ill go do that now.

Edited: Mine is green and it smells like that knock off Calvin Klein men's cologne that you see in dollar stores. It smells like men's cologne...


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone tried the Viconi Detox pore Minimizer?? I've been using that for a couple days on and off, and its making me break out, so I figured I would use the Finco spot treatment from the brightening care box and that made it worse, breakout even more, instead of helping, like it said it does Lol. I find most of these products are not working, or there breaking me out...As for the wrinkle stuff, the gazillion different products I've been using from Memebox, it seems as though there giving me wrinkles under my eyes... what the heck... is.... going... on.


If you're having issues with breakouts, you should try the Ciracle Red Spot treatment. I got one form the Oil and Troubles box and I'm already on my second jar of it. It seriously works wonders getting rid of breakouts, especially by taking out the redness. I had a weird breakout on my chest (which never happens to me) and I sprayed the Dr. Young Clearing Mist from the same box onto the breakout and then slathered on the red spot cream and it was practically gone in two days.

I haven't tried EVERYTHING I've received from Memebox yet, but I've had great luck with almost everything I have used. The only thing that made me break out BOTH times I used it was the Dewytree Ginseng black sheet mask. That thing is SOAKING wet with essence, and there is something in it that makes me breakout like crazy, so I'm avoid their masks in general since My Beauty Diary has never broken me out.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you're having issues with breakouts, you should try the Ciracle Red Spot treatment. I got one form the Oil and Troubles box and I'm already on my second jar of it. It seriously works wonders getting rid of breakouts, especially by taking out the redness. I had a weird breakout on my chest (which never happens to me) and I sprayed the Dr. Young Clearing Mist from the same box onto the breakout and then slathered on the red spot cream and it was practically gone in two days.
> 
> I haven't tried EVERYTHING I've received from Memebox yet, but I've had great luck with almost everything I have used. The only thing that made me break out BOTH times I used it was the Dewytree Ginseng black sheet mask. That thing is SOAKING wet with essence, and there is something in it that makes me breakout like crazy, so I'm avoid their masks in general since My Beauty Diary has never broken me out.


Which O&amp;T was that from? #2? - Yea but I never break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'am


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I really want to try those foot peeling booties things but I am afraid that it would freak me out and I would start peeling the skin off instead of letting it fall off naturally.
> 
> Well, I caved and bought Anti-Aging 3 and used MissJexies referral deal to get 5 points


&lt;3  :wub:

I am TOTALLY guilty of peeling the skin off instead of letting it fall off. It's grossly satisfying and if I didn't my feet would look like a scaly, flaky mess if I didn't! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's totally worth it though. It's ridiculously how soft and smooth my feet look and feel after doing a peeling mask on them!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Which O&amp;T was that from? #2? - Yea but I never break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I _THINK_ it was from #1? I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup,  What color is yours?


 Purple.

Edit: Well, at least I know to avoid their dress perfumes, because that is a bomb of a product. :/


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

um, who wears lavender blush? lol

http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did anyone get the K Beauty Wrap up box? I was doing an unboxing for it, and tried to find more info on the Secret Key Perfume, and I couldn't find anything. I got 04 and it smells like an old lady's purse filled with rotting flowers. And it's soo sticky. Is it a bad product? Anyone have experience with those perfumes?


Mine was the teal one and it smells good. I found on their website is a photo with the scent descriptions in Korean of course. But I couldn't find them anywhere else to translate.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


I would! I actually have a bright purple blush I haven't tried yet, but purple is very in this year because of the Orchid Pantone Color of the Year


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


It's actually a very, very popular shade of blush in Korea, because it's supposed to give a baby/young-like appearance to the skin. I watched a tutorial on how to do an aegyo sal eye look and she used a lavender blush with the look, and it looked pretty cute, although I'm not sure how good it would look on me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


Me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Actually thought about ordering this, but I have a shade that's almost exactly the same. The little containers are so cute though!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


It can actually be pretty flattering on some skintones, I have pale pink undertone skin and I can make it work with natural make up. it doesnt look so purple on the skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I dont have that particular one)


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's actually a very, very popular shade of blush in Korea, because it's supposed to give a baby/young-like appearance to the skin. I watched a tutorial on how to do an aegyo sal eye look and she used a lavender blush and it looks pretty cute, although I'm not sure how good it would look on me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I must be living under a rock &gt;.&gt;

I can't imagine using it on my fair skin. I think it would be too obviously purple on me.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Mine was the teal one and it smells good. I found on their website is a photo with the scent descriptions in Korean of course. But I couldn't find them anywhere else to translate.


I saw that picture too. Was yours a thick, slighty sticky stream?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I saw that picture too. Was yours a thick, slighty sticky stream?


It wasn't thick, a little sticky, but I will probably just use it as a spray on my clothes, or hair.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I must be living under a rock &gt;.&gt;
> 
> I can't imagine using it on my fair skin. I think it would be too obviously purple on me.


I think the paler your skin, the better it will look, honestly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's very subtle, so it almost gives that baby-like purple undertone to the cheeks, rather than the more common yellow/red undertones of adult skin. You should try it sometime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think the paler your skin, the better it will look, honestly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's very subtle, so it almost gives that baby-like purple undertone to the cheeks, rather than the more common yellow/red undertones of adult skin. You should try it sometime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No no don't enable me!! I've bought enough online today.. I think..


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I like the product, but considering it's a $1 item, I'm really hoping the remaining items (isn't there only 3 or 4 in a scent box?) are high value.


I just looked it up and there's 3 items in each scent box....so yeah, I hope they give us more than one mask or have 2 really good other items.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

I have an Anna Sui blush that has lavender and blue. It is so beautiful on - it is more of a highlighter for me, I use it with a light plum blush


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have an Anna Sui blush that has lavender and blue. It is so beautiful on - it is more of a highlighter for me, I use it with a light plum blush


I have this and its gorgeous, you can pick each shade individually, or swirl them all together for a gorgeous iridescent highlight.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you're having issues with breakouts, you should try the Ciracle Red Spot treatment. I got one form the Oil and Troubles box and I'm already on my second jar of it. It seriously works wonders getting rid of breakouts, especially by taking out the redness. I had a weird breakout on my chest (which never happens to me) and I sprayed the Dr. Young Clearing Mist from the same box onto the breakout and then slathered on the red spot cream and it was practically gone in two days.
> 
> I haven't tried EVERYTHING I've received from Memebox yet, but I've had great luck with almost everything I have used. The only thing that made me break out BOTH times I used it was the Dewytree Ginseng black sheet mask. That thing is SOAKING wet with essence, and there is something in it that makes me breakout like crazy, so I'm avoid their masks in general since My Beauty Diary has never broken me out.


That Ginseng mask got me, too!!!!!  It took like TWO MONTHS to clear up after what that thing did to me!  Bah.

I got K Beauty Wrap Up and I got the Yellow one.  It smells like Lemon Pledge.

And does anyone know what exactly that WHolic Spot roller ball is?! 

Also,  why is Memebox charging me tax when I live in WA?  I'm not buying anything till that gets figured out.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That Ginseng mask got me, too!!!!!  It took like TWO MONTHS to clear up after what that thing did to me!  Bah.
> 
> I got K Beauty Wrap Up and I got the Yellow one.  It smells like Lemon Pledge.
> 
> ...


W.holic roller ball is perfume, mine smells fab. The other roller ball is an acne spot treatment. 

I'm honestly never tempted by things in the memeshop, except for the liner kits. I find almost everything else cheaper on cosmeticlove, beautynetkorea, testerkorea, etc.  Is there any products offering points now? I know the cocoon ball set did for a little bit.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have an Anna Sui blush that has lavender and blue. It is so beautiful on - it is more of a highlighter for me, I use it with a light plum blush


I have a pink one that I need to use, but it's pretty and I don't want to mess up the roses D:


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I like the product, but considering it's a $1 item, I'm really hoping the remaining items (isn't there only 3 or 4 in a scent box?) are high value.


Did you end up getting the Grapefruit box?  

The first Scentboxes were better because they had free shipping and four items.  The second round (sweet shop, tropical fruit and floral), we had to pay shipping and it said there was only going to be 3 items per box :*(  I bought them anyway but still...  

Edited: Oh, right.  I was also going to say there better be FIVE of them in there or else!!  Plus the other goodies.


----------



## goldendarter (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I hope these missha cleansers are great. I didn't even research them.. I just got crazy and ordered because everybody on here gets so excited about them. You enablers..


No joke! I feel like every time I get on this thread I end up buying something! Though I will say that I was eyeing those cleansers on the missha us site sale as well but couldn't come up with enough stuff I wanted for the free shipping. Glad I held off!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

The missha cleansers look great, but I'm going to cross my fingers that they are in the Cafe box. If not, testerkorea has them for $3.50.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That Ginseng mask got me, too!!!!!  It took like TWO MONTHS to clear up after what that thing did to me!  Bah.
> 
> I got K Beauty Wrap Up and I got the Yellow one.  It smells like Lemon Pledge.
> 
> ...


I have to wonder what the heck is in that Ginseng mask, because while I am prone to breakouts, NOTHING has broken me out so far that I've received in a Memebox except for that. I have even tried other Ginseng products without any issues. The only other thing I know of that breaks me out is certain vitamin c serums.

I was lucky though, the first time I tried the mask I only had a small breakout, so I wasn't 100% sure it was the mask. I was using sheet masks nightly so I thought I was just overdoing it. I got another one from a friend who doesn't use sheet masks and I thought I'd try it again the other night. Not only was it the gloopiest, sopping wet mess, but the mask didn't fit well on my face and it was dripping everywhere. I'm wondering if the breakout is because the dang thing is just TOO saturated, or if there's something in the ingredients that is not sitting well with my skin. I got another small breakout, but luckily not a 2 month ordeal kind, just a few small zits. All I know is, their masks didn't make a good impression on me, so I won't be using them anymore!


----------



## avarier (Aug 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> No joke! I feel like every time I get on this thread I end up buying something! Though I will say that I was eyeing those cleansers on the missha us site sale as well but couldn't come up with enough stuff I wanted for the free shipping. Glad I held off!


Same here! I couldn't find enough stuff on there either that I really wanted.

See memespies- free shipping gets more customers!


----------



## seachange (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> The missha cleansers look great, but I'm going to cross my fingers that they are in the Cafe box. If not, testerkorea has them for $3.50.


Well, they are for different skin types, if hypothetically they are featured in the Cafe box, I wonder which one they will put in, I don't want to get something for dry skin, I hate when they are randomly selected...

Hm, they cost AU$11.90 at yesstyle, which is around $10, 3 times more expensive than testerkorea???


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

Add me to the list of jealous non-US memeaddicts. Seriously, Canada is soooo close. How hard would it be to ship to us too.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't read a single post all night and I'm so sorry to just randomly butt in but can we not buy from the Memeshop and get both free shipping and 10% off? If not, that is total bullshit. Please excuse my French....


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't read a single post all night and I'm so sorry to just randomly butt in but can we not buy from the Memeshop and get both free shipping and 10% off? If not, that is total bullshit. Please excuse my French....


I know....they should just have any orders over 70.00 from the memeshop is free standard shipping and then let us put in codes.

I have no idea why they do not do that.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> people had the clay bubble pack in the OMG box randomly explode on them!! I am hoping mine hasn't exploded as it is taking so long to get here - yuck.I should be getting my OMG box tomorrow if Nashua, NH directs it properly to Boston....But that sorting station has had its share of problems in the past.


With the heat and humidity...yours should literally be flowing from every corner of that pretty pink box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Aug 26, 2014)

The cost of shipping in the memeshop makes me crazy. I had 30 different masks, so nothing too bulky or heavy and the quote for shipping was $42. I'd be better off adding another 30 masks and getting the free shipping. Unless it was something I truly loved and couldn't get anywhere else I can never see me ordering from the memeshop.


----------



## seachange (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Add me to the list of jealous non-US memeaddicts. Seriously, Canada is soooo close. How hard would it be to ship to us too.


Reading the comments here, seems to be "really hard" for memeshop to ship from the US within the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(still jealous of the "USA exclusive deals" being non-US)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> With the heat and humidity...yours should literally be flowing from every corner of that pretty pink box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ahhhkkkkkkk...now, that would make the box OMG worthy!! haha


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> Well, they are for different skin types, if hypothetically they are featured in the Cafe box, I wonder which one they will put in, I don't want to get something for dry skin, I hate when they are randomly selected...
> 
> Hm, they cost AU$11.90 at yesstyle, which is around $10, 3 times more expensive than testerkorea???


I know they are for different skin types, I figured they'd do what they usually do for masks or things like that, and have it been randomly selected from 3.  And since I want to get all three, it behooves me to wait to see if it's in the box, and which one if so, and then buy from there. 

Plus waiting gives me time to go through some of my stash


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 26, 2014)

Quickly grabbed the Missha cleansers, two chocolate and a strawberry (going to give a chocolate one away as a gift, IF I can part with it...). Yay!

STILL haven't gotten my other USA orders. I see that these won't ship till the 3rd, but COME ON. I ordered the other stuff on the 14th. Grrrrr.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 26, 2014)

My orders from the USA shop have come in 3-4 working days. I think the brush set took 2 days. ( I hate it but felt kind obligated,, it's Memebox pink and all).

Ordered cleanser, lip gloss, cute things, and masks today. They have acknowledged the order- so I'll time it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone recently get points for there blog reviews yet?

I got another response and it asked me to rate their reply.. but they never replied.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

Not I


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They would probably have to sell it for 80$ lol, maybe that's why they have not made one.


They've sold a box for $80...not sure how well it did but I still bought it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

I think the tosowoong bundle was about that. 'Twas $90 with free from nature box


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone recently get points for there blog reviews yet?
> 
> I got another response and it asked me to rate their reply.. but they never replied.


Not yet, emailed three times for my last one.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone recently get points for there blog reviews yet?
> 
> I got another response and it asked me to rate their reply.. but they never replied.


I got mine for my first four, and I just sent one in tonight, so i don't expect to here from them for a bit. It took a bit for me to get my points, I got one email after the fourth one, and then got all the points credited.

Right now I'm fighting with them over points for a damaged product (the lip scrub, I think others had problems with it in their smile care box. ) They said they were going to give me 3 points, they didn't, I responded saying so, they said to check my account, so I finally copied my memepoint transactions showing that I only had 3 points from the OMG box, and not from the scrub.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Since sandal weather is almost done, I can handle a foot peel. Last time I did one my feet looked horrendous for almost a week straight LOL. Foot peeling masks are so odd. I use them, and a week later it's STILL doing nothing. Then out of the blue, skin starts peeling non-stop for a week and it's nasty, but oh-so-satisifying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been thinking the same thing. I do foot masks several times a week...I have the worst dry feet since taking oral Retina-A in my 20's. I curse the day my doctor ever convinced me to take this pill for some "annoying" adult onset acne. I've had the driest hands, feet and weird facial issues since.
Regardless, I'm using foot masks by the dozen. I wear these babies to bed! And I've been so excited to try a peeling mask but I live in flips and sandals when I'm not at work and I don't love the idea of peeling all over my house when it's hot even though the AC is jacked. I just can't wear socks during the day, in the house, EVER. It's weird...unless it's really cold. But I really want to try this.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 26, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I got mine for my first four, and I just sent one in tonight, so i don't expect to here from them for a bit. It took a bit for me to get my points, I got one email after the fourth one, and then got all the points credited.
> 
> Right now I'm fighting with them over points for a damaged product (the lip scrub, I think others had problems with it in their smile care box. ) They said they were going to give me 3 points, they didn't, I responded saying so, they said to check my account, so I finally copied my memepoint transactions showing that I only had 3 points from the OMG box, and not from the scrub.


Yea , that smile care lip scrubs leaked in my too, its that oil that's in it. Quite annoying considering its as tight as the lid can get and it still leaks a bit.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I do foot masks several times a week...I have the worst dry feet since taking oral Retina-A in my 20's. I curse the day my doctor ever convinced me to take this pill for some "annoying" adult onset acne. I've had the driest hands, feet and weird facial issues since.
> 
> Regardless, I'm using foot masks by the dozen. I wear these babies to bed! And I've been so excited to try a peeling mask but I live in flips and sandals when I'm not at work and I don't love the idea of peeling all over my house when it's hot even though the AC is jacked. I just can't wear socks during the day, in the house, EVER. It's weird...unless it's really cold. But I really want to try this.


I am either barefoot or in sandals until it starts getting chilly so I totally understand LOL

The first time I used a foot peel and I thought it wasn't working, I went out with friends and wore a pair of really expensive sandals. When I took them off, I had to wash them out and tip toe to the bathroom and wipe my feet off there was so much skin. Seriously it was gross but my feet felt amazing for a while! The softening booties are the ones I use all Summer long and they really work amazingly well, it just doesn't last as long as a peeling one does!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> The cost of shipping in the memeshop makes me crazy. I had 30 different masks, so nothing too bulky or heavy and the quote for shipping was $42. I'd be better off adding another 30 masks and getting the free shipping. Unless it was something I truly loved and couldn't get anywhere else I can never see me ordering from the memeshop.


This is exactly what I'm ordering, basically, a crap load of different masks. $40+ dollars for shipping? Are you off your f:&amp;/$/)zing rocker? Who charges this? You can send a box for $6.99 and you can't determine a (reasonable) shipping rate to the US for a square box AND accommodate the people that literally spend hundreds of dollars on boxes and give them a little VIP discount at the same time? Perhaps even things out instead of a $42 shipping charge on $70 order?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am either barefoot or in sandals until it starts getting chilly so I totally understand LOL
> 
> The first time I used a foot peel and I thought it wasn't working, I went out with friends and wore a pair of really expensive sandals. When I took them off, I had to wash them out and tip toe to the bathroom and wipe my feet off there was so much skin. Seriously it was gross but my feet felt amazing for a while! The softening booties are the ones I use all Summer long and they really work amazingly well, it just doesn't last as long as a peeling one does!


Softening bootiies, what are these? Something else I need to purchase to make my feet softer? LOL
I just need to bite the bullet and do it. If you're telling me it works I'm also going to buy a back-up, on eBay, because it's a whole lot cheaper and they offer free shipping. Plus I can buy in bulk and get a discount.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea , that smile care lip scrubs leaked in my too, its that oil that's in it. Quite annoying considering its as tight as the lid can get and it still leaks a bit.


Yea, I was disappointed by that box in general (which I shouldn't complain, because I have really like all the other boxes I've gotten so far) and the issues with leaky scrub and their poor CS in general just make it more frustrating.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


ME! I have that exact one. I only paid $6.50 (not on sale).It's a whole lot less purple in person than in the photo. It's actually a little on the light side for me. So I usually mix it with a little bit of my regular blush. Honestly almost anyone can wear purple blush (especially us fair skinned ladies) as long as you don't over do it. I want an even MORE purple one.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

you lot are naughty... you make me wanna try lavender blush


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel thanks for posting LB spoilers!  :wub:


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you lot are naughty... you make me wanna try lavender blush


You really should! It's much more subtle than you think.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> You really should! It's much more subtle than you think.


I just have to cover red cheeks first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 26, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just curious, people who have received your USA orders, has your order info still not updated to "Complete" yet?


Yep! I got both of my items, and neither actually say "shipped". They just showed up one day.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 26, 2014)

Woot! Luckybox 9 arrived today, which makes for the fastest shipping I've ever had from Memebox. I'm really happy with it. Only 1 repeat for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did you end up getting the Grapefruit box?
> 
> The first Scentboxes were better because they had free shipping and four items.  The second round (sweet shop, tropical fruit and floral), we had to pay shipping and it said there was only going to be 3 items per box :*(  I bought them anyway but still...
> 
> Edited: Oh, right.  I was also going to say there better be FIVE of them in there or else!!  Plus the other goodies.


I did, I JUST managed to snag one of the Grapefruit boxes. By the time I posted to let others know, they sold out. It sold quicker than the other two scentboxes (that baby powder box sat there for awhile before selling out, must not have been a great box).

They had free shipping for all of them?! That's a much better deal! I bought the new scent boxes (SO excited for them), and was happy with the buy 2 get 1 free value set, but I wish shipping had been free. I thought that box rounds of scent boxes were either 3-4 products, and I know in the first round of scent boxes they had some cheap items. If we're only getting 3 products, and one of them is an individual hand mask, I'm really a bit worried that Memebox may be about to royally disappoint us. And I agree, there really HAS to be more than one if they want to call that a full sized item!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. I do foot masks several times a week...I have the worst dry feet since taking oral Retina-A in my 20's. I curse the day my doctor ever convinced me to take this pill for some "annoying" adult onset acne. I've had the driest hands, feet and weird facial issues since.
> 
> Regardless, I'm using foot masks by the dozen. I wear these babies to bed! And I've been so excited to try a peeling mask but I live in flips and sandals when I'm not at work and I don't love the idea of peeling all over my house when it's hot even though the AC is jacked. I just can't wear socks during the day, in the house, EVER. It's weird...unless it's really cold. But I really want to try this.


The brand Bliss has these spa gloves and socks that have a special gel like lining inside, which prevents moisturizes from leaking out the way it does with the standard hand and foot treatment spa gloves. I bought both for $50 each a couple of years ago (just searched and found them on sale for $30, going to have to buy some because I've never seen them for that price!), and I swear they have made a world of difference. Since the moisturizers don't just leak right out, my feet always feel baby soft after leaving them on overnight or for a few hours during the day. And the effects actually last, plus personally it ended up saving me a fair bit in the long run, because it really stretches out your creams and moisturizers. And it's so nice to not have to use three times as much product because you know most of it will just soak right through. 

Regular night treatments with those, combined with the occasional foot peeling mask, and the occasional pumice attack, has really kept my feet from being an embarrassing feature of mine (and I used to hate even the thought of wearing sandals because of how bad my heels were).


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Softening bootiies, what are these? Something else I need to purchase to make my feet softer? LOL
> 
> I just need to bite the bullet and do it. If you're telling me it works I'm also going to buy a back-up, on eBay, because it's a whole lot cheaper and they offer free shipping. Plus I can buy in bulk and get a discount.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes Ma'am! They look just like the peeling ones, but they don't actually peel your skin. They use an essence that softens your feet amazingly well!

This is the one I got most recently: http://www.beauteque.com/holika-holika-baby-silky-foot-mask-sheet/

It looks like Memebox only has peeling ones, although I could be mistaken. If you're looking for softening booties, I would just look up foot products on some different K-beauty sites and read the descriptions. As long as it doesn't say "peeling" then it's most likely a softening treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 27, 2014)

A bunch of nail boxes up for VIPs!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> A bunch of nail boxes up for VIPs!


:lol: oh good my wallet didn't need to spend any more!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 27, 2014)

My wallet thanks you for these nail boxes Memebox! No interest, at all.


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

ugh. that's the one product I hate!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My wallet thanks you for these nail boxes Memebox! No interest, at all.


I was just about to write this.

Talk about sticking to a theme too, no boxes for the rest of us?! Darn.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 27, 2014)

Phew! Not interested in those at all.

I think I might grab K-Style 3 and maybe OMG 3 if they're still available on Friday (pay day!).


----------



## seachange (Aug 27, 2014)

Joining the not interested in the new nail boxes club!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Yea, definitely not a nail polish fanatic in the slightest, so these are probably the thing I am least interested in. Although these could be awesome for anyone who is really into nail art!

I'll be passing on these, thank goodness. I am hoping OMG 3 and K-Style will be around by the end of week also because i'll have a little extra spending money and would love to get those before they're gone!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I went on a Julep kick a couple of months ago, so I'm not feeling too tempted by these new boxes... I do appreciate that they are listing the contents of the boxes, though!

ETA: The more I look at the vivid one, the more I want it... There are 5 polishes, so with shipping and a code, that would only be $4 per polish... Maybe if it's still available in September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Not interested in the nail boxes as well...

Hope they'll release sth seriously good on Friday AND give some points.

Listen, Memepeople: we REALLY need great boxes and some great amount of points on Friday so we can buy everything you want to sell out before the month ends! LOL


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay, so between the collaboration box being the only release on Wednesday, then the Jackpot box being the only box released on Friday, and the three Memebox 3 sets (K-Style, OMG and Cute Wishlist... which don't get me wrong were a thrill to see), now just a bunch of boxes that look like they were made specifically to sell some really cheap nail items (cheap for them to buy, not insulting the quality)....Is it just me or does it seem like Memebox is on some sort of vacation? ...Where are the really unique boxes?

I hope they're taking this "time off" to really straighten some things out.


----------



## amidea (Aug 27, 2014)

after loong stretches of silence, my travelers, brightening and OMG have finally landed in ny!  but lo and behold, upon the joyous occasion of discovering they were in fact in my home state (ny), brightening then decided to resurface in kansas, of all places...

why, usps, why??  it was so close to me...


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, so between the collaboration box being the only release on Wednesday, then the Jackpot box being the only box released on Friday, and the three Memebox 3 sets (K-Style, OMG and Cute Wishlist... which don't get me wrong were a thrill to see), now just a bunch of boxes that look like they were made specifically to sell some really cheap nail items (cheap for them to buy, not insulting the quality)....Is it just me or does it seem like Memebox is on some sort of vacation? ...Where are the really unique boxes?
> 
> I hope they're taking this "time off" to really straighten some things out.


Perhaps they are just gearing up for an awesome start to September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or maybe just trying something different and easy, lol. I wonder if people asked for nail polish boxes since the nail box didn't include many (I think only 1?).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Perhaps they are just gearing up for an awesome start to September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or maybe just trying something different and easy, lol. I wonder if people asked for nail polish boxes since the nail box didn't include many (I think only 1?).


I feel like the nail polish boxes should be done in a similar manner to the Hope Girl thing, separate from the "regular releases." They're really such a niche thing, and they're nothing like regular Memeboxes. It would be smart for Memebox to start offering cosmetic boxes like that, they're great for profit margins, but I wish they were released separately. I don't want to keep checking my email at 1-3AM over nail polish sets! Haha

I really do hope this isn't some sort of sign of what's to come though, because when I researched Memebox before starting to buy boxes in July, the boxes were consistently amazing. And lately there's been a lot of "Meh" being uttered from my mouth. Plus some of the newer boxes that we've all gotten hyped up over, we still have NO idea how they'll actually turn out.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> um, who wears lavender blush? lol
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/usa-exclusives/it-s-skin/babyface-petit-blusher-02-pure-lavender#.U_0cHmNAeLg


I do! Eversince i bought the mac full of joy blush (and that was years ago) i didnt buy any other shade. Etude house has a Water color blush Thats even more purple, im really tempted... Although the sweet recipe cupcake blush (well, all over color) was disappointing, it's not as lavendery as it is on the photos... It's basically just a bright pink to me but with MACs frozen white pigment it's like a dream! Anyway, i LOVE my full of joy blush, i havent used any other in ages... I cant decide if it looks better with my really pale pinkish greyish undertone Winter skin (missha signature 21), or my more natural summer skin tone (etude house precious mineral or tony moly bbs). I feel the cutest everytime i use it! you should try it (and layering a pigment/eyeshadow/etc similar to MACs frozen white {basically a blueish purplish iridescent color} over a bright pink blush you already have is a Great alternative i thinK)! I absolutely LOVE lavender blushes!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow I missed several pages while sleeping.

Is anyone excited about the Korea's most wanted spoiler? I know I am!

The Item seems to be retailing for 38,000krw and is highly rated among bloggers.

Bought it because I saw the words 'collab with sister site in Korea'. lol


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel like the nail polish boxes should be done in a similar manner to the Hope Girl thing, separate from the "regular releases." They're really such a niche thing, and they're nothing like regular Memeboxes. It would be smart for Memebox to start offering cosmetic boxes like that, they're great for profit margins, but I wish they were released separately. I don't want to keep checking my email at 1-3AM over nail polish sets! Haha
> 
> I really do hope this isn't some sort of sign of what's to come though, because when I researched Memebox before starting to buy boxes in July, the boxes were consistently amazing. And lately there's been a lot of "Meh" being uttered from my mouth. Plus some of the newer boxes that we've all gotten hyped up over, we still have NO idea how they'll actually turn out.


Has Memebox always released boxes this often? I thought when they first started, the boxes came out less frequently, and the M-W-F schedule was a more recent thing. It may be that they need some "filler" boxes from time to time to keep up with that schedule.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 27, 2014)

Woken up to 3 new nail boxes . Hallelujah 3 boxes I'm not buying . Plus wouldn't take the risk of then all being destroyed at customs . Europeans can't buy the boxes they break the flammable laws and travel. And there are more than 4 in a box .

So if you are in Europe and thinking of buying you could be well out of pocket if they don't arrive and you will also get the fine they now imposed on you to pay for incineration.

Now for Fridays next lot of boxes. My holiday pay is safe so far


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Wow I missed several pages while sleeping.
> 
> Is anyone excited about the Korea's most wanted spoiler? I know I am!
> 
> ...


I can't even remember if I bought that box, but I really hope that I did (too lazy to check right now...I seriously need to start keeping a list for reference). That product looks AMAZING.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Wow I missed several pages while sleeping.
> 
> Is anyone excited about the Korea's most wanted spoiler? I know I am!
> 
> ...


I'm really excited for the Koreas Most Wanted spoiler, it's gotten great reviews and seems like a pretty good quality and unique product. Glad I'm getting this box!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 27, 2014)

Posted up a pic on the swap forum. There is BP cream too


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yes Ma'am! They look just like the peeling ones, but they don't actually peel your skin. They use an essence that softens your feet amazingly well!
> 
> This is the one I got most recently: http://www.beauteque.com/holika-holika-baby-silky-foot-mask-sheet/
> 
> It looks like Memebox only has peeling ones, although I could be mistaken. If you're looking for softening booties, I would just look up foot products on some different K-beauty sites and read the descriptions. As long as it doesn't say "peeling" then it's most likely a softening treatment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


These are what I'm using a few times a week. Love them!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 27, 2014)

The nail polish boxes isn't bad, but i dont wear nail polish. :/


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> The nail polish boxes isn't bad, but i dont wear nail polish. :/


They're not bad, but they're not amazing values. I mean from what I've seen, they're mostly Korean drugstore level products, most of which are probably obtained by Memebox for $1 and under. Even if I were interested in such products, I still wouldn't think it's a great value, ESPECIALLY for a service like Memebox where the value matters, not just the actual cost. 

And I think some of us are just disappointed because last week was so Meh with Memebox, and were really hoping for some really unique boxes (that weren't Part 3 of an a most likely never ending collection).


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're not bad, but they're not amazing values. I mean from what I've seen, they're mostly Korean drugstore level products, most of which are probably obtained by Memebox for $1 and under. Even if I were interested in such products, I still wouldn't think it's a great value, ESPECIALLY for a service like Memebox where the value matters, not just the actual cost.
> 
> And I think some of us are just disappointed because last week was so Meh with Memebox, and were really hoping for some really unique boxes (that weren't Part 3 of an a most likely never ending collection).


Thats true thats true. Can't wait for honey box to arrive and my OMG boxes


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Agreed, if I wanted cheap nail polish and glitter, I'd buy them in a local drugstore for a few bucks. And I could choose colors I liked. It's not sth I want to buy for $25 (shipping included).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Thats true thats true. Can't wait for honey box to arrive and my OMG boxes


I think I tend to have the mentality that if I lived in Korea and could just go out and buy the things in the box for a similar price (or lower for these nail kits) then Memebox has failed us. I know their drastically overestimated their values on items, but even then the boxes still tend to be good deals. These nail kits just...Irk me. Especially with a recent lack of wow factor for the newest boxes that have been released in the past week. Hopefully when we receive them though, they'll win us over.

I bought the OMG 2 and 3, and those and the honey box are definitely some of the boxes I'm most looking forward to. Also can't wait to see the rest of the products for the Earth and Sea box (love BOTH spoilers, which is rare!)...And I'm clinging to hope that the Halloween box isn't just a bunch of random makeup products thrown together.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 27, 2014)

One of the products I want in the US shop is showing up with 6.99 shipping. Should I buy it and then ask for a refund? Or just forget it entirely (because there's only two left so it'll probably sell out soon).


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Nail boxes mean my bank is safe for today! I only wear one brand of nail polish haha


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> One of the products I want in the US shop is showing up with 6.99 shipping. Should I buy it and then ask for a refund? Or just forget it entirely (because there's only two left so it'll probably sell out soon).


I would not risk it with Memebox right now, that seems like the sort of thing they'll ignore for FOREVER and try to put on you. I'm not sure you'd ever get a refund. And they keep restocking those items every few days lately, so I really think it will be back in stock shortly. They restocked yesterday, and like 2-3 days before that.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think I tend to have the mentality that if I lived in Korea and could just go out and buy the things in the box for a similar price (or lower for these nail kits) then Memebox has failed us. I know their drastically overestimated their values on items, but even then the boxes still tend to be good deals. These nail kits just...Irk me. Especially with a recent lack of wow factor for the newest boxes that have been released in the past week. Hopefully when we receive them though, they'll win us over.
> 
> I bought the OMG 2 and 3, and those and the honey box are definitely some of the boxes I'm most looking forward to. Also can't wait to see the rest of the products for the Earth and Sea box (love BOTH spoilers, which is rare!)...And I'm clinging to hope that the Halloween box isn't just a bunch of random makeup products thrown together.


If I was sure they were going to include some Witch's Pouch make-up, I'd be tempted to get this Halloween box. I'm in love with the brand after getting a blush and a lipstick in my F/W Colors box and it doesn't seem to be available anywhere online.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> If I was sure they were going to include some Witch's Pouch make-up, I'd be tempted to get this Halloween box. I'm in love with the brand after getting a blush and a lipstick in my F/W Colors box and it doesn't seem to be available anywhere online.





Paulina PS said:


> If I was sure they were going to include some Witch's Pouch make-up, I'd be tempted to get this Halloween box. I'm in love with the brand after getting a blush and a lipstick in my F/W Colors box and it doesn't seem to be available anywhere online.


It doesn't seem to be selling well, and considering the fact that it's such a time sensitive box, I'm hoping they release a spoiler soon as some sort of way to entice people to buy it.

Plus, if the spoiler is really bad, I'll know to cancel the box while I can!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to say, that pink powder that was in one of the boxes (I think free from oil &amp; troubles) by l'ocean - did nothing for my big pimple.  I went to the drugstore yesterday to get my sulfur based bye-bye blemish bottle (horrible name for it - looks very similar to the pink powder, but it isn't the same formula) and my big pimple is reduced overnight. 

I think my zits are too much for the 'natural' ingredients in that Korean product!!  ha


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Yep! I got both of my items, and neither actually say "shipped". They just showed up one day.


oh that is not cool.  That means if you used any affiliate link, they won't get credit because it is still pending in the system..

memespies - fix your shipping issues with the USA exclusive site!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 27, 2014)

@@veritazy , I have the watercolor blusher in lavender shade and it's super pretty! I wear it tons ^^


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say, that pink powder that was in one of the boxes (I think free from oil &amp; troubles) by l'ocean - did nothing for my big pimple. I went to the drugstore yesterday to get my sulfur based bye-bye blemish bottle (horrible name for it - looks very similar to the pink powder, but it isn't the same formula) and my big pimple is reduced overnight.
> 
> I think my zits are too much for the 'natural' ingredients in that Korean product!! ha


Funny, that's my favorite product!! I love that pink powder-works overnight magic on my zits! (Which I'm thinking I had a reaction to a ginseng mask, like another....)


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> Funny, that's my favorite product!! I love that pink powder-works overnight magic on my zits! (Which I'm thinking I had a reaction to a ginseng mask, like another....)


I guess I have really resistant zits!!  haha  I wanted to love it, as I do love the bye bye blemish, but it just wouldn't reduce them overnight.  It took days for it to work.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, so now I really want a lavender blusher LOL Anna Sui's are beautiful but quite expensive. Anything nice and cheaper that you could recommend, anyone?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, so now I really want a lavender blusher LOL Anna Sui's are beautiful but quite expensive. Anything nice and cheaper that you could recommend, anyone?


Anna Sui has recently changed the packaging, to this http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Anna-Sui-Fall-2014-makeup_Rose-Cheek-Color-compact.jpg

I would pay the extra for that packaging alone. Because I am silly, and like pretty things.

I am not really up on the US brands I am afraid, do you have Make Up Forever, they do a pretty nice purple, very intimidating in the pan, but lovely on.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=6&amp;cad=rja&amp;uact=8&amp;ved=0CC8QFjAF&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.brightestbulbinthebox.com%2F2013%2F02%2Fpulling-it-off-purple-blush.html&amp;ei=z7v9U4nyI8eXar-vgtgJ&amp;usg=AFQjCNEvKc-9xfTLq0ZQy-eVkAkY5aCnGQ


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Anna Sui has recently changed the packaging, to this http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Anna-Sui-Fall-2014-makeup_Rose-Cheek-Color-compact.jpg
> 
> I would pay the extra for that packaging alone. Because I am silly, and like pretty things.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm in Poland actually, so we probably have more or less the same make up options. This Make Up For Ever one is seriously intimidating, I guess I must see it live before I decide. You're right about Anna Sui, it looks fantastic but it's around $40 on ebay - I must consider it carefully LOL


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks! I'm in Poland actually, so we probably have more or less the same make up options. This Make Up For Ever one is seriously intimidating, I guess I must see it live before I decide. You're right about Anna Sui, it looks fantastic but it's around $40 on ebay - I must consider it carefully LOL


I'd say I would pick you one up but thats roughly the price here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does ASOS UK ship to Poland? Its £27 here, but theres a 20% code so it'd be about £22, but thats still $36 before shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No help at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks! I'm in Poland actually, so we probably have more or less the same make up options. This Make Up For Ever one is seriously intimidating, I guess I must see it live before I decide. You're right about Anna Sui, it looks fantastic but it's around $40 on ebay - I must consider it carefully LOL


Tonymoly, TFS and Etude house all have really affordable blushes. I'd say go for one of those. Since you don't have one from before, maybe go for a cheap one before getting Anna sui which is pretty expensive and you might not even like how it looks?

I have Etude house's water color blusher in lavender shade and it's beautiful and appx 7-8$


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'd say I would pick you one up but thats roughly the price here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does ASOS UK ship to Poland? Its £27 here, but theres a 20% code so it'd be about £22, but thats still $36 before shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No help at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks anyway, actually Asos would be the best deal it seems as they ship free to Poland if your purchase is over 15 euro. I'll need to think about that some more, I just got interested in it so I'd rather not make rush decisions, at least before the payday LOL Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Tonymoly, TFS and Etude house all have really affordable blushes. I'd say go for one of those. Since you don't have one from before, maybe go for a cheap one before getting Anna sui which is pretty expensive and you might not even like how it looks?
> 
> I have Etude house's water color blusher in lavender shade and it's beautiful and appx 7-8$


Thanks a lot, that price is much to my liking LOL I suppose you're right, I should try sth cheaper before I decide to go all the way with Anna Sui. I'm off to beautynetkorea to have a look!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks a lot, that price is much to my liking LOL I suppose you're right, I should try sth cheaper before I decide to go all the way with Anna Sui. I'm off to beautynetkorea to have a look!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea, it's super affordable. And it lasts crazy long aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ok, so now I really want a lavender blusher LOL Anna Sui's are beautiful but quite expensive. Anything nice and cheaper that you could recommend, anyone?


The Anna sui is more like a highlighter Than a blush. It doesnt have much color and it's not that cute pinky purple it's blueish and really really Sheer, i personally couldnt use it as a blush and i have very pale skin.

MACs full of joy is the best hands down. It has that frosty sheen to it (that im missing from the korean ones) It was limited though, but i think you can find it on ebay!

If youre looking for one Thats more purple Than try etude house water color blush! If you find it too purple, you can Still mix it with a pink cream blush that you already have.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say, that pink powder that was in one of the boxes (I think free from oil &amp; troubles) by l'ocean - did nothing for my big pimple.  I went to the drugstore yesterday to get my sulfur based bye-bye blemish bottle (horrible name for it - looks very similar to the pink powder, but it isn't the same formula) and my big pimple is reduced overnight.
> 
> I think my zits are too much for the 'natural' ingredients in that Korean product!!  ha


I just used the pink powder by grinff, and it works!!


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 27, 2014)

@$%@^%@ Now I'm feeling I need a purple blush.

And, I agree with everyone else – thank you Memebox for going easy on my wallet today.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

Just have to vent a little bit about how my Cleansing and Cute Wishlist boxes have been stuck in NY customs for 4 days now. I was so excited when they finally arrived in the US, and they're _still_ taking their sweet time... I can't win! *stamps feet*


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 27, 2014)

Global #14 spoiler on IG.!!!!!

Just search the hashtag memebox and it is one of the more recent photo's.

(sorry don't know how to post it here)


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Global #14 spoiler on IG.!!!!!
> 
> Just search the hashtag memebox and it is one of the more recent photo's.
> 
> (sorry don't know how to post it here)


Nice... I would have been pretty happy with this box, I think! Curious if any of the products are full-sized.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

14... Wow wow wow... Did I mention wow


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 14... Wow wow wow... Did I mention wow


Please can someone message me the link. I dont have instagram and a noob at finding stuff like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

http://websta.me/tag/memebox 2nd pic down


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THATS MEMEBOX #14?! Its amazing!! I want another one!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes if it is I think I might smile for a month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes if it is I think I might smile for a month.


It is!!! *dies* omg - just as good as the Skincare box!!!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 27, 2014)

Call me crazy, (because I think I'm the only one) but I just don't like sheet masks. I have a few hanging out that I'm probably not ever going to use (but I'll gift them!) because I'm always terrified they're going to break me out.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Coolio. Oh my I am old


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Call me crazy, (because I think I'm the only one) but I just don't like sheet masks. I have a few hanging out that I'm probably not ever going to use (but I'll gift them!) because I'm always terrified they're going to break me out.


The thing is I don't really worry about that so for me they are great. When I get spots I have one set for world domination....


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Call me crazy, (because I think I'm the only one) but I just don't like sheet masks. I have a few hanging out that I'm probably not ever going to use (but I'll gift them!) because I'm always terrified they're going to break me out.


That's how I felt when I first started getting into masks, and than by Mask edition #4 I was hooked. I collect them now


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The thing is I don't really worry about that so for me they are great. When I get spots I have one set for world domination....


lol @ world domination.


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's how I felt when I first started getting into masks, and than by Mask edition #4 I was hooked. I collect them now


I'm just really paranoid about it. I'm sure they'd be fine, but I finally got a handle on that after struggling really hard for 7 or 8 years. 

One of these days I'll take the plunge.


----------



## Leja (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Had one in my eyebrow in last few weeks... Big angry thing... Hubby kept saying that must hurt... I wanted to smack him for pointing it out


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, I actually LOVE that box. Come to me this week, please!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

It will turn up on Saturday while I celebrate Edward's third birthday


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It will turn up on Saturday while I celebrate Edward's third birthday


So when he goes to sleep tired after all the excitement, you'll get to play with your goodies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope mine'll arrive on Friday, coz there's no post here on the weekends.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Nah Royal Mail depot will have it as it is a joint bday party with father in law for his seventieth and I won't be home


----------



## raindrop (Aug 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Call me crazy, (because I think I'm the only one) but I just don't like sheet masks. I have a few hanging out that I'm probably not ever going to use (but I'll gift them!) because I'm always terrified they're going to break me out.


I actually don't like them either. I'm saving them for my Chinese sister in law who is homesick for korean beauty masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Although, I have to say, I'm kind of doubtful that this is box 14, it just seems like too much stuff. Maybe it's box 14 plus some stuff that person bought in the shop? If it's true though, I'll be pretty stoked to get it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

The girl who posted the Memebox Global #14 just confirmed that is all the items that come in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I actually don't like them either. I'm saving them for my Chinese sister in law who is homesick for korean beauty masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Although, I have to say, I'm kind of doubtful that this is box 14, it just seems like too much stuff. Maybe it's box 14 plus some stuff that person bought in the shop? If it's true though, I'll be pretty stoked to get it!


The author of that pic stated that all that stuff comes from Global #14, you can see it in the pic comments.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

One mind?

Yay my wantable is at home waiting for me. Now to stalk Royal Mail for 14


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell if the



Spoiler



Vita Capsule


is full-sized?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow that box looks amazing! I think they are getting better again.. Alot of good boxes lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Can anyone tell if the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks full -sized, it probably is, but I could be wrong. The masks are only about 1-2$ so I can see the Vita being FS.


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell me which box this is? http://websta.me/p/796350393462320826_187311050


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Can anyone tell me which box this is? http://websta.me/p/796350393462320826_187311050


Its says in the description 'memeshop' so I assume its just an order they did?

I almost ordered #14 in the restock, why didnt i! Boo me haha


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not showing anything at the VIP-exclusive link...   that wrecks my day.  Even though I have no interest in the nail boxes, I want to be able to see the VIP stuff like I used to   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Its says in the description 'memeshop' so I assume its just an order they did?
> 
> I almost ordered #14 in the restock, why didnt i! Boo me haha


I didn't order it, either - regret! The stock photo of the eye palette scared me off, but it shouldn't have since the stock photos are meaningless anyway.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm not showing anything at the VIP-exclusive link... that wrecks my day. Even though I have no interest in the nail boxes, I want to be able to see the VIP stuff like I used to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It might be ended


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope, it is here http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope, it is here http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips


You are my HERO!!! *kisskisskisskisskiss*  They must have added that last little bit on to the uRL...


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

LOVE global 14....can't wait to get it, in like 3 freaking weeks....lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Np


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Be optimistic... It will be 19 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 27, 2014)

Global 14 looks awesome! I really thought about getting the restock, and then decided to behave. Now I'm bummed.

But, this box encouraged me to get the 17-19 bundle, which I got for $59.99. Even better, I told my husband it was a birthday present, so now I'm not paying for it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Aug 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> The author of that pic stated that all that stuff comes from Global #14, you can see it in the pic comments.


Yeah, I saw that, but I've grown a thick skin of distrust towards memebox, lol.  I'll believe it when I see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Global 14 looks awesome! I really thought about getting the restock, and then decided to behave. Now I'm bummed.
> 
> But, this box encouraged me to get the 17-19 bundle, which I got for $59.99. Even better, I told my husband it was a birthday present, so now I'm not paying for it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw it restocked once and JUST missed it, then it was restocked again, so maybe there's a slight chance they restock it briefly one last time. 

ETA: Especially since a lot of people lately have started to cancel some of their boxes after losing faith in the company.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Call me crazy, (because I think I'm the only one) but I just don't like sheet masks. I have a few hanging out that I'm probably not ever going to use (but I'll gift them!) because I'm always terrified they're going to break me out.


Gosh *highfive* . I always gift some away unless proven to be potent and amazing.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I saw it restocked once and JUST missed it, then it was restocked again, so maybe there's a slight chance they restock it briefly one last time.
> 
> ETA: Especially since a lot of people lately have started to cancel some of their boxes after losing faith in the company.


True, they might just have some random box sitting in the warehouse somewhere. It explains those boxes said to be sold out but appear later as restocks and prizes for giveaways. There is a higher chance for themed boxes to be restocked, but we have seen numbered boxes make a short comeback few weeks earlier. eg box #10


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gosh *highfive* . I always gift some away unless proven to be potent and amazing.


YAY for not being the only one!

We might be missing out though.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh my goodness that global #14 look fantastic! I am fuming I didn't get it! 

I usually always got the globals but start falling off because there were so many others I wanted!

I think I'm going to have to start getting them again LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 27, 2014)

Global 14 looks amazing, I'm so glad I grabbed it when the restock hit! Yay fir a good box!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG I'm late to the party but Memebox #14?!?!?  AAHHHHHH!!  I die!  I can't wait!!


----------



## raindrop (Aug 27, 2014)

Although, I have to say, I sure hope this is accurate - I was just debating about buying some spot patches on koreadepart, but it looks like there are some in this box. huzzah!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

So messy, chaotic. I have no space, and I'm taking over our bedroom. I feel bad lol


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

I saw the photo, but wanted to keep things somewhat of a surprise so didn't look over each item. But I have to say, that's a lot of items, and it's nice to see a collection of sheet masks instead of just a singular $1 mask.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like lucky box 10 is up.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

@luxxylux Oh my goodness! I wish I had my stuff that organized, it's going to take me months to figure out some sort of organization system, and I dread having to reorganize things as more and more Memeboxes arrive!

Can I ask what those ridiculously adorable little snail boxes on the top shelf are? And how is that BerriSure Berry sleeping mask (next to the snail boxes)?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So messy, chaotic. I have no space, and I'm taking over our bedroom. I feel bad lol


OMG, and I thought I had it bad!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

luckybox 10 is on sale now.. I need some more points to convince me to buy it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like lucky box 10 is up.


Thank you!

I checked a bit ago hoping for a restock, and I completely would have missed that. I hope it contains some of the amazing products I completely missed out on in recent months.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 27, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Looks like lucky box 10 is up.


 I am so tempted... I was hoping that booskin was in #9 and was sad that it was not..... also you never know when cheese cream will re-appear!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Memebox day at my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got CoffeBreakWithDani and LB 9.

I don't know how it happened,but 2 products were totally out of their boxes- one a glass bottle.

Nothing broke! Slight leaking of the Prori spray gel from Dani's box on its long journey but only into the bottle's lid..

Love both boxes. I have to start using this stuff!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> luckybox 10 is on sale now.. I need some more points to convince me to buy it &gt;.&lt;


I love Luckyboxes!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

@ ikea alex drawers?


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Happy Memebox day at my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got CoffeBreakWithDani and LB 9.
> 
> ...


A glass bottle was halfway out of its packaging in my LB9 box as well!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I didn't order it, either - regret! The stock photo of the eye palette scared me off, but it shouldn't have since the stock photos are meaningless anyway.


Same here! It looks great! I'd totally be happy with that box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ ikea alex drawers?


yup


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody know if they're still giving points for reviews? I know somebody mentioned yesterday that they didn't get enough. I was wondering if anybody else has tried for points?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 27, 2014)

On August 19th I got 12 points for 4 reviews that I had sent starting August 13th. I only emailed the review once, and didn't hear anything until the 19th when they responded to the 4th review. 

I sent in yesterday a review, and haven't heard back (not that I would expect to) but if I do hear anything either way, I will let everyone know.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> On August 19th I got 12 points for 4 reviews that I had sent starting August 13th. I only emailed the review once, and didn't hear anything until the 19th when they responded to the 4th review.
> 
> I sent in yesterday a review, and haven't heard back (not that I would expect to) but if I do hear anything either way, I will let everyone know.


It seems, from what I've seen, that it started at some point in the past few days. I'm wondering if starting from this week they're just not going to continue to do points for reviews. Considering the timing, with that whole Jackpot box thing, I can't say I'd be that surprised if they had decided to stop doing points for rewards. 

(Not at all saying it's a smart move on their part, mind you. Just wouldn't surprise me with how things are going with Memebox lately.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 27, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> One of the products I want in the US shop is showing up with 6.99 shipping. Should I buy it and then ask for a refund? Or just forget it entirely (because there's only two left so it'll probably sell out soon).





cfisher said:


> I would not risk it with Memebox right now, that seems like the sort of thing they'll ignore for FOREVER and try to put on you. I'm not sure you'd ever get a refund. And they keep restocking those items every few days lately, so I really think it will be back in stock shortly. They restocked yesterday, and like 2-3 days before that.


I emailed them and they replied telling me that I probably have items from the regular memeshop in my cart. I replied that it's the only item in my cart, and haven't heard back again. I'm really put off by their support responses (both to me and what people have posted here). Either they aren't responding, or they're responding but completely ignoring the question, or they're blaming (and kind of insulting) the customer instead of addressing the issue.

Edit to add: I signed up to use the $15 code. I spent $5 on the F/W colors box, and based on how I've seen Memebox function, I don't feel comfortable spending more than $5 on any Meme order.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I emailed them and they replied telling me that I probably have items from the regular memeshop in my cart. I replied that it's the only item in my cart, and haven't heard back again. I'm really put off by their support responses (both to me and what people have posted here). Either they aren't responding, or they're responding but completely ignoring the question, or they're blaming (and kind of insulting) the customer instead of addressing the issue.


Oh, I had a feeling they'd do that. My first thought about the situation was that they'd claim the item wasn't a USA Exclusive, or simply state that if it showed a shipping charge then you're liable if you paid the charge. They have a way of conveniently avoiding the issues, and it's not a language barrier issue (okay I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, maybe once in a great while it is).


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

I finally got my LB9 and can stop avoiding spoliers :wub:

I am quite pleased that I have a nice skincare routine building here! The success of this box is about to make me buy LB10. I think for me personally, I'm just buying global and lucky boxes from now on.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

yes, I have the feeling they are blaming the customer for their mistakes.  I got a response back (finally) on the traveller's kit and man, the excuses are thick

I responded back.  I am not posting the email communication here (memespies!!) and if anyone is interested, they can pm me....


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I have the feeling they are blaming the customer for their mistakes.  I got a response back (finally) on the traveller's kit and man, the excuses are thick
> 
> I responded back.  I am not posting the email communication here (memespies!!) and if anyone is interested, they can pm me....


Honestly, considering that they've deleted more than one account over people trying to simply cancel a box, I can't help but feel like for those of us that are being really honest about our current opinion of Memebox, if they were able to tie us to our accounts, they would happily try to spite us in some way or another. 

I can't believe they haven't just given you points by now, that's ridiculous.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I have the feeling they are blaming the customer for their mistakes.  I got a response back (finally) on the traveller's kit and man, the excuses are thick
> 
> I responded back.  I am not posting the email communication here (memespies!!) and if anyone is interested, they can pm me....


I'd be interested to know what they said.

STILL no points on my Cute Wishlist review. Emailed them 4 times since last Friday.

STILL no USA items either (the ones I ordered on the 14th) as of the mail drop today.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> YAY for not being the only one!
> 
> We might be missing out though.


Hahah probably. but we can always save them as stocking fillers/fun stuff for sleepovers.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

@ hamagah. girl you are insaneee. I see doubles, or triples! And that profile pic gahahahha XDD


----------



## maii (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I have the feeling they are blaming the customer for their mistakes. I got a response back (finally) on the traveller's kit and man, the excuses are thick
> 
> I responded back. I am not posting the email communication here (memespies!!) and if anyone is interested, they can pm me....


For anyone else that got Traveller's - don't give up on emailing Memebox! The only way to get them to fix mistakes is for a large number of people to express their dissatisfaction and pester them for a resolution.

Even though it's frustrating for us dealing with Meme's CS...


----------



## maii (Aug 27, 2014)

I missed LB9 and Global 14 spoilers - links please?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, considering that they've deleted more than one account over people trying to simply cancel a box, I can't help but feel like for those of us that are being really honest about our current opinion of Memebox, if they were able to tie us to our accounts, they would happily try to spite us in some way or another.
> 
> I can't believe they haven't just given you points by now, that's ridiculous.


Dang it, I saw a blog the other day with somebody not from the forum here that had her account deleted after trying to cancel a box. Wish I'd saved it. This seems to be their newest thing.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

@@avarier has happened to ppl on here too


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> Dang it, I saw a blog the other day with somebody not from the forum here that had her account deleted after trying to cancel a box. Wish I'd saved it. This seems to be their newest thing.


They deleted my account because I wanted to cancel the Honey Box #2 . I think it was the day before yesterday. It wasn't my VIP account though lol.

*UPDATE* I got another reply from Memebox about the reviews for points, they totally avoided the question, and told me about the sales again. Hmmm, so I'm not sure if they do or don't anymore, but they keep avoiding it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 27, 2014)

Im so on the fence about the lucky box... swayyyy meeee.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> Dang it, I saw a blog the other day with somebody not from the forum here that had her account deleted after trying to cancel a box. Wish I'd saved it. This seems to be their newest thing.


When someone first mentioned it happening, I thought it was some sort of fluke. Then when someone said it happened to one of their accounts, which they use regularly, I knew it was officially a Memebox "thing." I think they're using any excuse to get rid of extra accounts. Do you know if the person that mentioned their account being deleted had multiple accounts? 

I don't think even Memebox is stupid enough to get rid of someone's main VIP account. ....Or are they?


----------



## catyz (Aug 27, 2014)

So I guess they are deleting non-main account then?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if they'll do it to an affiliate


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 27, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Im so on the fence about the lucky box... swayyyy meeee.


Haha, I'm on the fence too! I just hope they go back to giving out 7-8 full size items. LB9 seems to have only 4 + mask + some samples.. although the products themselves look good.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When someone first mentioned it happening, I thought it was some sort of fluke. Then when someone said it happened to one of their accounts, which they use regularly, I knew it was officially a Memebox "thing." I think they're using any excuse to get rid of extra accounts. Do you know if the person that mentioned their account being deleted had multiple accounts?
> 
> I don't think even Memebox is stupid enough to get rid of someone's main VIP account. ....Or are they?


All this talk inspired me to go into all my other accounts and make PDFs of my orders. Most of my boxes are on my main affiliate/soon to be VIP account, but my USA orders are mostly on my random ones (and one Scent box I think).

Now I'm paranoid, even though I've never lost a box (just not gotten the USA stuff yet).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

As far as I can understand, the account deletion only seems to be happening (rarely - I hope) when someone wants to cancel an order; I don't think anyone has had her account randomly deleted yet. Either way, it's sketchy as hell.

I've been wanting to start doing Youtube unboxings because I still love the boxes, but I'm honestly not sure I feel comfortable recommending the service to anyone at this point. The customer service has already had problems, but deleting people's accounts is a new low.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

The angels must be singing in heaven today. You'll never guess what was on my doorstep when I got home today...my August 5th box, without a single tracking update since August 7th.

Pink Diary...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> All this talk inspired me to go into all my other accounts and make PDFs of my orders. Most of my boxes are on my main affiliate/soon to be VIP account, but my USA orders are mostly on my random ones (and one Scent box I think).
> 
> Now I'm paranoid, even though I've never lost a box (just not gotten the USA stuff yet).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do on a VERY rare occasion cancel an order, but so far it's always been on my VIP account. I think I've canceled 3 so far, and I'm definitely going to be extra cautious from here on forward, especially when ordering boxes through my extra accounts. 

Thankfully, I save all of my email order notifications for all of my accounts, then just delete them as my boxes arrive and I unpack/go over everything. 

Part of me wonders if the USA Exclusives (and some of us using extra accounts combined with points and coupons to get free items, which they obviously know about...Especially with some people receiving their orders from separate accounts all at once) has something to do with them trying to get rid of excess accounts.


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When someone first mentioned it happening, I thought it was some sort of fluke. Then when someone said it happened to one of their accounts, which they use regularly, I knew it was officially a Memebox "thing." I think they're using any excuse to get rid of extra accounts. Do you know if the person that mentioned their account being deleted had multiple accounts?
> 
> I don't think even Memebox is stupid enough to get rid of someone's main VIP account. ....Or are they?


Found it, this girl made a post about some serious issues she has had and what she heard from others.

http://sassygalbeauty.blogspot.com/2014/08/memebox-problems-and-more-problems.html#.U_z_KrTEJh8.facebook


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep stating in those "rate our response" emails that it was bad, I'm unsatisfied.   Well, I am!  CS has gone to hell in handbasket over the last 6 weeks.  I do not understand what happened.  I used to get great CS responses that, where I may not agree with them, I deal with it.


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

I also noticed they deleted a ton of facebook comments.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

That has been going on a while.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As far as I can understand, the account deletion only seems to be happening (rarely - I hope) when someone wants to cancel an order; I don't think anyone has had her account randomly deleted yet. Either way, it's sketchy as hell.
> 
> I've been wanting to start doing Youtube unboxings because I still love the boxes, but I'm honestly not sure I feel comfortable recommending the service to anyone at this point. The customer service has already had problems, but deleting people's accounts is a new low.


Yeah, that's the impression that I was given. I even asked both people that posted in this forum about it, because I was so baffled by it. But one of those people (not sure about the second) is definitely VIP on their main account, and a large buyer from what I've seen. So why risk it? Over a canceled box, seriously? 

If they start deleting VIP accounts, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So messy, chaotic. I have no space, and I'm taking over our bedroom. I feel bad lol


You are officially out of control. LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 27, 2014)

Could it be possible that they have a REALLY dumb intern working "CS" that is reading the cancellation request for a BOX, as a cancellation request for an ACCOUNT? Maybe with bad English skills and not understanding what the person really wants? It's the only way any of this total BS makes any sense! Customer service in quotes cuz who are they kidding, there is no customer service! Geez, get your shit together Memebox!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Could it be possible that they have a REALLY dumb intern working "CS" that is reading the cancellation request for a BOX, as a cancellation request for an ACCOUNT? Maybe with bad English skills and not understanding what the person really wants? It's the only way any of this total BS makes any sense! Customer service in quotes cuz who are they kidding, there is no customer service! Geez, get your shit together Memebox!


Hmmm... I could see that happening, actually. But they should be keeping their email threads to refer back to in case miscommunication occurs, and that's definitely not happening.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> As far as I can understand, the account deletion only seems to be happening (rarely - I hope) when someone wants to cancel an order; I don't think anyone has had her account randomly deleted yet. Either way, it's sketchy as hell.
> 
> I've been wanting to start doing Youtube unboxings because I still love the boxes, but I'm honestly not sure I feel comfortable recommending the service to anyone at this point. The customer service has already had problems, but deleting people's accounts is a new low.


Gosh no...I hope they aren't moving towards evil. You are right though....I am slowing on the word by mouth.

I think that must be by mistake. How many cases of account deletion has been reported so far?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 27, 2014)

The Global #14 info card photos are on Instagram in the Memebox tag now. I'm counting...15 products?!? Now this is what I'm about. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Imberis (Aug 27, 2014)

I got my Girls' Night Out and Cute Wishlist boxes, _finally_. My tracking didn't update, and I didn't get the usual "your box is on its way!" text message. They just appeared today in the regular mail.

I like the Girls' Night Out box more than I thought I would after the spoilers I saw.

I _love_ the Cute Wishlist box!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep 15. Come on orange shade, come to mama.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gosh no...I hope they aren't moving towards evil. You are right though....I am slowing on the word by mouth.
> 
> I think that must be by mistake. How many cases of account deletion has been reported so far?


I think just two people on the forum, not sure about anyone else. Hopefully it was just a fluke - a tech glitch, or something (can that happen?). It still should not have happened at all.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

179 in memevalue too


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gosh no...I hope they aren't moving towards evil. You are right though....I am slowing on the word by mouth.
> 
> I think that must be by mistake. How many cases of account deletion has been reported so far?


over 30 different accounts some are main accounts too if you check groups, and all global  social media its quite widespread, and please don't ask me to post links it gone 10 pm I'm tired, 

i haven't been and checked the gossip on reddit lately,either, I'm just a little unsure now and have a sour taste in my mouth with the goings on at present, and poor sassygrl is getting nowhere with memebox, it was me who explained the tracking screen shot to her and that it was returned 2 dys later its clear as day on her tracking delivered back in korea, poor girl.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

That is a fair amount


----------



## catyz (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I keep stating in those "rate our response" emails that it was bad, I'm unsatisfied.   Well, I am!  CS has gone to hell in handbasket over the last 6 weeks.  I do not understand what happened.  I used to get great CS responses that, where I may not agree with them, I deal with it.


Um, I"ve emailed them a few times and I've never received that email... I wonder why they won't let me rate their responses..?


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Aug 27, 2014)

Cool, global #14 has all that and even more than the korean version, wasn't expecting that! Can't wait to get all those fun masks.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog okay, that just pushed my paranoid button. I don't have 37164173 accounts, but to be on the safe side, maybe I should go screencap some..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep all my notifications. Would that work as proof too?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I keep all my notifications. Would that work as proof too?


Always save your emails and payment confirmations, at least until you've received your box. I created a folder and just move them all into that as soon as they email me. This was they're not cluttering up my inbox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Lorna ljblog okay, that just pushed my paranoid button. I don't have 37164173 accounts, but to be on the safe side, maybe I should go screencap some..


i only have one account been tempted lately to set up another ,but this past week and half I've thought maybe not, we shouldn't have to screen shot everything we write or see, like when we order a box or see a spoiler ,this is not professional business,if it was say marks and sparks or glossy or sephora all hell would break out,but we keep allowing them to do it and memebox now seems to be blaming all there mistakes on to us and its out misunderstanding , its just feeling a little wrong, i keep all my emails ,shipping and tracking emails until i have unboxed them , but its the only company box sub i do.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I think just two people on the forum, not sure about anyone else. Hopefully it was just a fluke - a tech glitch, or something (can that happen?). It still should not have happened at all.


I thought it was a glitch at first, but the person that first reported it said something about how when she emailed them to cancel the order, they responded saying they couldn't find the order she was referring to, then her account suddenly could not be accessed and no longer existed. If they had accidentally deleted the account (or misunderstood her), I think that would have gone differently.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

I do that with all financial transactions tbh..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 27, 2014)

I save all online transactions confirmation emails until I receive the shipments. Plus it reminds me that I have goodies coming!


----------



## bageled (Aug 27, 2014)

I found memebox #14 spoiler on IG! It looks like a pretty good box



Spoiler



 http://iconosquare.com/p/796279343738269488_247385010

http://iconosquare.com/p/796523790963059796_247385010

http://iconosquare.com/p/796523344689114181_247385010


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep it is


----------



## veritazy (Aug 27, 2014)

#14 is awesome. I think we love the traditional beauty box with lots of things to try and play with. Not just some random throwaways from brand sales.

Oh, and I found this on the sister site. Since I loved the Kerasys from the previous regular box, I was hoping they would include the perfume version of that shampoo. I would *die* for it!!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 27, 2014)

I want more of the cherry blossom products from h and b one


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i only have one account been tempted lately to set up another ,but this past week and half I've thought maybe not, we shouldn't have to screen shot everything we write or see, like when we order a box or see a spoiler ,this is not professional business,if it was say marks and sparks or glossy or sephora all hell would break out,but we keep allowing them to do it and memebox now seems to be blaming all there mistakes on to us and its out misunderstanding , its just feeling a little wrong, i keep all my emails ,shipping and tracking emails until i have unboxed them , but its the only company box sub i do.


 Sephora has done something similar with canceling Rouge accounts, and promising things that never happen, or charging for GWPs. All hell has broken out a few times, but it's never been fixed, because, like Memebox, even if the VIPs are upset, they still get enough revenue from other sources and new people not to give a [email protected]


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Sephora has done something similar with canceling Rouge accounts, and promising things that never happen, or charging for GWPs. All hell has broken out a few times, but it's never been fixed, because, like Memebox, even if the VIPs are upset, they still get enough revenue from other sources and new people not to give a [email protected]


Ughh, I hate bad business practices. - Money talks, and people get lazy. Their CS people are a bunch of *&amp;^@^'s. Treat me like I'm brain dead or something.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ughh, I hate bad business practices. - Money talks, and people get lazy. Their CS people are a bunch of *&amp;^@^'s. Treat me like I'm brain dead or something.


Yea, I went through like 6 CS reps at Sephora when I ordered a Nest hand cream and when I got it, it said it was not for individual sale, so they had either broken apart a gift set or taken promo GWPs and sold them. I was not happy, and kept telling them that it was illegal and that I would contact Nest to alert them, and finally I got someone who understood the problem and didn't treat me like I was being hissy for no reason. 

I feel like that with the smile care leak points back and forth emails I'm doing with Memebox currently. Yes, I did check my account, and no, they aren't there. Did you check my account? Since I'm sure you didn't, look at this handy screencap of my account, notice there are no points, and then don't reply to me.

Assbutts.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Global #14 info card photos are on Instagram in the Memebox tag now. I'm counting...15 products?!? Now this is what I'm about. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did wonder how in the world they are going to fit all those products on the card.  I'm super excited now that I have photo proof it's real.  That kokostar pack is fantastic.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 27, 2014)

I wish I got the global  14!  Now I'm giving global boxes a chance again after my first global box 13.  That one sucked bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anyone had their Coffee Break with Dani box ship?  I ordered on the 20th and still no shipping!  These were shipping immediately right?  In theory?  Sorry if I missed someone saying they did, this thread flies.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone had their Coffee Break with Dani box ship?  I ordered on the 20th and still no shipping!  These were shipping immediately right?  In theory?  Sorry if I missed someone saying they did, this thread flies.


I got shipping notice almost immediately, and I think mine left Incheon on the 22nd, still hasn't turned up on my door in the UK though... hoping by Friday!


----------



## yunii (Aug 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone had their Coffee Break with Dani box ship? I ordered on the 20th and still no shipping! These were shipping immediately right? In theory? Sorry if I missed someone saying they did, this thread flies.


That is weird. I got my shipping tracking email really quick for that box. Even faster than my Memeshop orders.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my F/W Colors box just now, it is lovely! However, it looked very lonely on my porch--still nothing from my USA shop orders. I did use codes and buy stuff from multiple accounts, but it's not like I just grabbed stuff that was cheap--I think I spent a total of $35 on my first set of orders from the USA shop :/


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just noticed that Memebox has a FAQs section on the website--is that a new addition??

ETA: Found this in the FAQs, added today apparently:

Can I cancel my order before it has been shipped? Today at 15:23

HELP CENTER &amp; FAQS 
RETURNS &amp; EXCHANGES

A. Yes, but only within *12 hours* after your purchase. Our U.S.A team is quick to ship out orders so packages are usually shipped within 24 hours of your purchase. Feel free to cancel your purchase by contacting our customer service team at [email protected].


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

And for non-USA Orders:

Can I cancel my order before it has been shipped? Today at 15:26

HELP CENTER &amp; FAQS 
RETURNS &amp; EXCHANGES

A. Of course! But only until *4 business days* before the shipping date of your order (Korean time). Feel free to cancel your purchase by contacting our customer support team at [email protected].


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a heads up, according to Memebox the Halloween box will "most likely be cosmetics" but they "won't know until it is released." 

Also, in regards to the newest Mask Edition (#5), did anyone else notice like the description seems to be referring to sleeping packs/masks?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

About the accounts being deleted- I have an account which I have only ordered 2 items on, the Brush set, which I got in 3-4 days after ordering as it is a USA item, and ONE Memebox, Moisture Surge, which is scheduled to ship on Sept. 16. It's not even popular- it's still in stock. I have dry skin, I can use it and will like it.

I have written Memebox over 7 or 8 times now because they have my address SO wrong. They have the state listed as California. I don't live in CA.

I've sent the appropriate emails with the [Address Modification] header like they specify and the order number.

So what did they do? Cancelled  that account since the last time I checked on it, but left the box as paid and ready to ship. To the wrong state.

Last night, I realized independently of any other site that they had cancelled the account, I signed back up and in, and sent ANOTHER email to them about my address being wrong. They sent a help ticket from Zen Desk saying they will investigate. Not another word from them since. 

My box address is still wrong.

And yes, on things this simple but stupid with them, I do threaten to do a chargeback if they lose my box. Something's got to get their attention and money seems to be the only thing which works.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just a heads up, according to Memebox the Halloween box will "most likely be cosmetics" but they "won't know until it is released."
> 
> Also, in regards to the newest Mask Edition (#5), did anyone else notice like the description seems to be referring to sleeping packs/masks?


I LOVE sleeping packs! Hope it is full of jars of wonderful things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

no USA products....sigh...damnit, they keep telling me in emails that it has been shipped out.  REALLY?  Where is the tracking then?

my OMG box came.  At least the clay mask didn't explode.  But what a non-OMG box.  3 of the items I've already given away in a swap and the vitamin tabs - I had to open them and I doubt anyone wants it now that I've opened it.

The only thing that I really like is the clay bubble mask.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just a heads up, according to Memebox the Halloween box will "*most likely be cosmetics*" but they "won't know until it is released."
> 
> Also, in regards to the newest Mask Edition (#5), did anyone else notice like the description seems to be referring to sleeping packs/masks?


does that mean skin care or makeup?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> does that mean skin care or makeup?


The question was about MAKEUP not COSMETICS, but that's what their response was. So I assume they meant to say makeup, but who knows with them!

@@GirlyGirlie They did the EXACT same thing to me. My address was changed from Newburyport, MA to Newburyport, CA, and they also changed my zip code to the Newburyport, CA zip code. DHL had my email and phone number and contacted me about the issue (most orders were shipped expedited), but 3 boxes were sent back to Korea. They JUST arrived back in Korea, but although I was able to get them to fix my address on the remaining 10+ boxes that still had the incorrect address, I'm still unsure what they're going to be doing about the returned boxes. They ignored that part of my emails, and I was waiting for them to arrive in Korea to pursue it once more. ...Wish me luck, I'll clearly need it. Oddly enough though, they were GREAT about altering the incorrect address. You might want to try "URGENT - WRONG ADDRESS ON FILE!!!" When I used that I swear they responded and fixed my address within hours, but the emails with any other title were ignored. I also mentioned that they had changed my address and I wanted to ensure it was shipped to the correct address so there would be no need for a return process/reshipment, so that may have gotten their attention? ...Either way, it seems ridiculous that they wouldn't just spend the 2 minutes updating your address to avoid a major headache for everyone.


----------



## avarier (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The question was about MAKEUP not COSMETICS, but that's what their response was. So I assume they meant to say makeup, but who knows with them!
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie  ...Either way, it seems ridiculous that they wouldn't just spend the 2 minutes updating your address to avoid a major headache for everyone.


They already avoid their own headaches... delete emails, delete facebook comments, delete accounts.. I see a trend.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The question was about MAKEUP not COSMETICS, but that's what their response was. So I assume they meant to say makeup, but who knows with them!
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie They did the EXACT same thing to me. My address was changed from Newburyport, MA to Newburyport, CA, and they also changed my zip code to the Newburyport, CA zip code. DHL had my email and phone number and contacted me about the issue (most orders were shipped expedited), but 3 boxes were sent back to Korea. They JUST arrived back in Korea, but although I was able to get them to fix my address on the remaining 10+ boxes that still had the incorrect address, I'm still unsure what they're going to be doing about the returned boxes. They ignored that part of my emails, and I was waiting for them to arrive in Korea to pursue it once more. ...Wish me luck, I'll clearly need it. Oddly enough though, they were GREAT about altering the incorrect address. You might want to try "URGENT - WRONG ADDRESS ON FILE!!!" When I used that I swear they responded and fixed my address within hours, but the emails with any other title were ignored. I also mentioned that they had changed my address and I wanted to ensure it was shipped to the correct address so there would be no need for a return process/reshipment, so that may have gotten their attention? ...Either way, it seems ridiculous that they wouldn't just spend the 2 minutes updating your address to avoid a major headache for everyone.


Strangely, at this point, my ZIP code is correct. Only the state is wrong. Almost anyone could read these types of emails and see what we are saying is wrong. You live in MA, not CA. They knew, they just didn't bother to correct their problem. and now it's my turn and I just keep on buying from them like I'm the third grader LOL.

I don't even think my town has a CA counterpart.. And I know they are not holding on to the box for any special reason, because we can all see that the Moisture Surge box is not popular. Memebox probably has a younger larger customer base with oily skin or acne, or those who want skin whitening/ brightening. IDK why people shun the box but I bought it on 8/11 and I can't get them to fix one little state abbreviation. It is right on all my account info, but wrong on the specific order only.

Those crappy pink brushes came right to my house in record time. But from the USA Memebox.

This could happen to anyone. Please check your Memebox and Korea Memeshop order summaries carefully, And then start emailing them if it does happen.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> They already avoid their own headaches... delete emails, delete facebook comments, delete accounts.. I see a trend.


YES. It is a head- down, sell more boxes, avoid problems attitude. 

I'm seriously re-considering my purchasing future with the company as I have been ordering 6-8 boxes per week, sometimes more. ( I had catching up to do).


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Strangely, at this point, my ZIP code is correct. Only the state is wrong. Almost anyone could read these types of emails and see what we are saying is wrong. You live in MA, not CA. They knew, they just didn't bother to correct their problem. and now it's my turn and I just keep on buying from them like I'm the third grader LOL.
> 
> I don't even think my town has a CA counterpart.. And I know they are not holding on to the box for any special reason, because we can all see that the Moisture Surge box is not popular. Memebox probably has a younger larger customer base with oily skin or acne, or those who want skin whitening/ brightening. IDK why people shun the box but I bought it on 8/11 and I can't get them to fix one little state abbreviation. It is right on all my account info, but wrong on the specific order only.
> 
> ...


They changed my zip code, which I found really odd, to the CA location. They were EAGER to change my address to the correct address, I had to contact them for each order instead of all at once (seriously, the person I sent ALL of the information to seemed TOO confused by it all, but I think they were just too lazy), and all emails were responded to politely and almost instantly. 

They really messed up my address, and the first package that was rerouted to me they rerouted all on their own (this was DHL though). Even with the zip code and state wrong, it ended up at my location in MA, which I have no idea how they figured that mess out. I have no idea if they'd bother to contact you though with the standard service. But if your state is incorrect and the zip code is wrong, I think it actually would be delivered to you. Last time I checked USPS goes by zip code, so I think they may figure that out on their own? I've had people put in ME instead of MA before and it still shows up here. But I'm really not sure. 

I'm still wondering if they'll try to blame the state/zip code thing on me, because I placed like 6 separate orders (some for multiple boxes, mind you) before I even noticed it. But that's such a ridiculous error on their part, to CHANGE my zip code?! And considering how many boxes I've purchased if they do not attempt to fix the problem I'm just making sure I get my money back through my credit card, and never dealing with them again. I really was not at all worried about this until recently, considering how awful they're treating their customers, even some of their most loyal ones.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like they are hiring a copywriter as well as a CS person, at least according to the job listings on the website--maybe things will get better then... one can hope!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> YES. It is a head- down, sell more boxes, avoid problems attitude.
> 
> I'm seriously re-considering my purchasing future with the company as I have been ordering 6-8 boxes per week, sometimes more. ( I had catching up to do).


Uh oh. This is very similar to what I've done. Ever since I started using Memebox in mid July I've caught up on older boxes, and bought tons of new ones.

If they would delete your account over an error on their part, who knows what they are capable of. I have noticed that no one seems to have lost a VIP account or major buying account (that I know of). I wonder if they check to see if people have other accounts, or just assume you're a small time buyer and just delete the account to avoid dealing with you.

This is beyond sketchy.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no USA products....sigh...damnit, they keep telling me in emails that it has been shipped out.  REALLY?  Where is the tracking then?
> 
> my OMG box came.  At least the clay mask didn't explode.  But what a non-OMG box.  3 of the items I've already given away in a swap and the vitamin tabs - I had to open them and I doubt anyone wants it now that I've opened it.
> 
> The only thing that I really like is the clay bubble mask.


I've been a bit afraid of emailing them at this point about the USA orders, I was afraid they'd cancel them or cancel my accounts or something. It is really odd that several people have had no orders show up, but even weirder, one of the items I purchased on 8/21 that was to ship out on 8/26 has shipped, and the order status updated to "Complete" on the website--so now it seems they are actually updating the info for the later orders, but not going back and fixing the earlier ones? The item that shipped is coming 2-day priority, apparently.... maybe a palette with the first orders got set aside at the warehouse or with USPS or something :/

ETA: On the account with the USA item that shipped yesterday, I had also bought an item on 8/14 from the USA shop, but that order still hasn't updated.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 27, 2014)

Hmm...so now there's a help center tab in the menu, FAQs, and contact forms for issues?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm...so now there's a help center tab in the menu, FAQs, and contact forms for issues?


As I am STILL waiting on my USA orders from the 14th, I went to the FAQ on the USA exclusive memeshop



> Can I cancel my order before it has been shipped? Today at 18:23
> 
> HELP CENTER &amp; FAQS
> 
> ...


BWHAHAHAHAHAHA  12 DAYS and counting is more like it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 27, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Yea, I went through like 6 CS reps at Sephora when I ordered a Nest hand cream and when I got it, it said it was not for individual sale, so they had either broken apart a gift set or taken promo GWPs and sold them. I was not happy, and kept telling them that it was illegal and that I would contact Nest to alert them, and finally I got someone who understood the problem and didn't treat me like I was being hissy for no reason.
> 
> I feel like that with the smile care leak points back and forth emails I'm doing with Memebox currently. Yes, I did check my account, and no, they aren't there. Did you check my account? Since I'm sure you didn't, look at this handy screencap of my account, notice there are no points, and then don't reply to me.
> 
> Assbutts.


Yup! That's one way to lose customer's quick!


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Also, in regards to the newest Mask Edition (#5), did anyone else notice like the description seems to be referring to sleeping packs/masks?


I don't think I even read the description until now. Just saw Mask #5 and thought "MUST BUY!!". I'm cool with sleeping packs, don't really have any that I like.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't think I even read the description until now. Just saw Mask #5 and thought "MUST BUY!!". I'm cool with sleeping packs, don't really have any that I like.


I REALLY was disappointed that I missed out on the previous mask box, it was sold out when I joined in July, so I bought the box immediately. But after reading the reviews for previous boxes, I was really hoping this box wasn't just sheet masks (I love them, just think they list the values at such ridiculous amounts) so I wanted to read the description to see if there was any hints there. It's strange how they worded it, but it sounds like it has to contain at least one sleeping mask. Can't wait to see what it contains!


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I REALLY was disappointed that I missed out on the previous mask box, it was sold out when I joined in July, so I bought the box immediately. But after reading the reviews for previous boxes, I was really hoping this box wasn't just sheet masks (I love them, just think they list the values at such ridiculous amounts) so I wanted to read the description to see if there was any hints there. It's strange how they worded it, but it sounds like it has to contain at least one sleeping mask. Can't wait to see what it contains!


I would buy Mask 4 again just for the 7 seconds morning sheet. Love those. I'm not a fan of the berristure because it feels like I'm spreading jam on my face, but it does make my face feel nice in the morning.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2014)

well, i used their help form for each one of my outstanding usa orders.  Guess where it goes to?  yep, [email protected]

lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I would buy Mask 4 again just for the 7 seconds morning sheet. Love those. I'm not a fan of the berristure because it feels like I'm spreading jam on my face, but it does make my face feel nice in the morning.


I want to buy stock in skinfactory so I can have a lifetime supply of 7 seconds morning sheets LOL

Seriously of all the Memebox things I've obsessed over, those things have become a lifesaver in the morning! My skin feels AMAZING after I use them and my makeup really does go on smoother and look better. I notice a difference when I don't use them for a few days. I'm working on a review of the 3 different types they have, but seriously, even though they're a little pricey on wishtrend: http://www.wishtrend.com/skin-care/1062-skin-factory-seven-seconds-morning-night-mask-3types.html

I mean... almost $30 is pricey for me for just one product, but I will probably continue to buy them because I seriously cannot stop gushing to everyone about them.

OK, Ramble over now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> I finally got my LB9 and can stop avoiding spoliers :wub:
> 
> I am quite pleased that I have a nice skincare routine building here! The success of this box is about to make me buy LB10. I think for me personally, I'm just buying global and lucky boxes from now on.


Any pictures of the contents of Lucky Box 9? That is going to be the first one I ordered. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I would buy Mask 4 again just for the 7 seconds morning sheet. Love those. I'm not a fan of the berristure because it feels like I'm spreading jam on my face, but it does make my face feel nice in the morning.


I immediately wanted the Berri-Sture from the box (I love berry skincare products and sleeping masks), and then realized how amazing the 7 seconds morning sheets looked. I was shocked to realize only Wishtrend had them for sale, and they charged more for one package of them than the entire Memebox cost! I know they won't be restocking that box, Darn!

Someone else mentioned they didn't care for the texture of the Berri-Sture, does it not absorb well when applied?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The angels must be singing in heaven today. You'll never guess what was on my doorstep when I got home today...my August 5th box, without a single tracking update since August 7th.
> 
> Pink Diary...


Thank you for this update, you're giving me hope that my missing Zero Cosmetics box will just magically appear, too.


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I immediately wanted the Berri-Sture from the box (I love berry skincare products and sleeping masks), and then realized how amazing the 7 seconds morning sheets looked. I was shocked to realize only Wishtrend had them for sale, and they charged more for one package of them than the entire Memebox cost! I know they won't be restocking that box, Darn!
> 
> Someone else mentioned they didn't care for the texture of the Berri-Sture, does it not absorb well when applied?


It absorbs, but really slowly. The stickiness goes away by morning, but there is still a bit of a product shine left on my face that needs to be rinsed off. I've never spread jam on my face but I have no doubt this is what it would feel like.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> It absorbs, but really slowly. The stickiness goes away by morning, but there is still a bit of a product shine left on my face that needs to be rinsed off. I've never spread jam on my face but I have no doubt this is what it would feel like.


If I remember correctly, didn't it say something on the info card that you can also use this as a mask and rinse it off rather than a sleeping-pack kind of product? I don't think I will ever stop using my Lioele Water drop sleeping pack long enough to try this out as one, but I can definitely do a mask with it. Plus...no thanks to a sticky face when I sleep LOL


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I want to buy stock in skinfactory so I can have a lifetime supply of 7 seconds morning sheets LOL
> 
> Seriously of all the Memebox things I've obsessed over, those things have become a lifesaver in the morning! My skin feels AMAZING after I use them and my makeup really does go on smoother and look better. I notice a difference when I don't use them for a few days. I'm working on a review of the 3 different types they have, but seriously, even though they're a little pricey on wishtrend: http://www.wishtrend.com/skin-care/1062-skin-factory-seven-seconds-morning-night-mask-3types.html
> 
> ...


I'm so picky about when I'll let myself use them. I have to be in a super rush in the morning, which doesn't happen that often, or I'll let myself use one in the afternoon when it's really hot and humid. I ration them to myself. I tried a sample of a Etude House Wonder Pore product that looks similar, but sadly it's not as good.


----------



## blinded (Aug 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't it say something on the info card that you can also use this as a mask and rinse it off rather than a sleeping-pack kind of product? I don't think I will ever stop using my Lioele Water drop sleeping pack long enough to try this out as one, but I can definitely do a mask with it. Plus...no thanks to a sticky face when I sleep LOL


It does say that but I haven't tried it that way yet. I like the idea of being awake with a sticky face even less desirable than sleeping with one. I should try it though, because right now I have a feeling the jar won't get used very quickly as a sleep pack


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 28, 2014)

I love the holy grail product talk so much I created a new thread! I'd love to hear more about your favorite products you discovered through Memebox! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133974-holy-grail-memebox-products/


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, i used their help form for each one of my outstanding usa orders.  Guess where it goes to?  yep, [email protected]
> 
> lol


I sent an email trying to get a refund/reshipment of a box sent to the wrong address, and of course the response appeared to be the generic email response. And of course the three simple emails I sent earlier were responded to immediately, whereas this one has no response yet, and most likely won't for awhile.

I don't dare even ask about the USA Exclusives, I'm too afraid of them shutting my extra accounts down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 28, 2014)

My OMG box FINALLY arrived today. 

I'm so happy!

And my first USA order arrived too, with no indication that it had shipped. Only took 5 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't it say something on the info card that you can also use this as a mask and rinse it off rather than a sleeping-pack kind of product? I don't think I will ever stop using my Lioele Water drop sleeping pack long enough to try this out as one, but I can definitely do a mask with it. Plus...no thanks to a sticky face when I sleep LOL


I LOVE my Lioele WaterDrop Sleeping pack!!! Best thing ever ever ever!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 28, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Any pictures of the contents of Lucky Box 9? That is going to be the first one I ordered. Thanks in advance!


@@invisiblegirl There are photos in this very thread.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I LOVE my Lioele WaterDrop Sleeping pack!!! Best thing ever ever ever!


lol I TOTALLY agree! Holy grail status!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.

After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.

Even if it takes them 4 days to prepare the shipment in Korea, it should be on its way by now.

On some blog somewhere I saw a probable cause as to why some boxes ship with no change in the order status to "shipped".

Someone was speculating that if affects boxes purchased through affiliate banner clicks on blogs and so on. That Meme is doing it that way to avoid compensating the affiliate bloggers.

I ordered my box through a banner on a blog. Hmmm...

The plot thickens...

And I'm lost.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.
> 
> After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.
> 
> ...


i'd love to say I don't believe Memebox would ever do such a thing, but I'd be lying.

However, even when I get shipping notification emails with the tracking notification (or the pre notification that simply states my box is about to be shipped), some of those orders still don't change status on my account under My Orders. So I sort of think them sending out notifications is separate from that section being updated. Which makes me think there's definitely more to it than that. Plus, there's no rhyme or reason for which orders of mine get notifications, and which do not. Affiliate links, or any other common factor.

I have NO idea what is going on with that. And it wouldn't surprise me if they were trying to avoid paying out affiliates, but I think that even if that's true, there's something else going on as well.


----------



## Kait1989 (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.
> 
> After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better I didn't click a link and it's been more than 10 business days since I bought a Naked Box and I haven't heard a thing about it. But my lucky box is on its way and it was shipped on the 20th.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.
> 
> After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.
> 
> ...


I always make my purchases through an affiliate link, because I want to support my fellow meme-bloggers. Up until recently with the OMG box, Cute wishlist and the Hair and Body 3, all of my boxes have arrived on time/ have said "shipped" when I check my account.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.
> 
> After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.
> 
> ...


As an affiliate you can see which boxes are still pending and which aren't.  I mean, you can't tell whose box it is or anything like that.  You can just see that on this date, this box was purchased and it is a)completed b ) pending or c) cancelled.

What that person might be seeing is the fact that none of the compensation is made available to the affiliate until everything in that order has been shipped.  So if someone ordered a Global #17 and then 2 Ready to Ship box types, none of the "payout" would be released until Global #17 shipped even though they would get the 2 other boxes right away.

So I doubt that that has anything to do with why some boxes are taking forever to get anywhere they're supposed to go.  I also make all my purchases through other bloggers affiliate links (the more money I save the better!) and haven't had an issue (yet).  

Well, I mean some of my boxes *do* take forever but that's mostly because LAX likes to have a sleepover or twelve with my Memeboxes.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you, ladies, for explaining that.

I'm not an affiliate, I have no idea.

Just surfing different blogs, I see there are quite a few disgruntled Meme customers out there.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is anybody else getting a Halloween-y vibe from the F/W Colors box with the



Spoiler



fairy, angel, and witchy items, along with the colors themselves?



Because I sure am, and I love it!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the affiliates link is too complicated (there are thousands clicking on thousands on separate transactions/links). I don't think memebox will go so low as to delete accounts for that reason. I too click on various affiliate links owned by the lovely girls here to buy my boxes because every cent counts. If they can't afford the payout, I don't think they should make the program in the first place.  :angry:

That said, it is definitely strange that they are deleting accounts/facebook comments. The FB--maybe it is to save their image because I do see alot of spam message on all the posts. I know the spam is to grab their attention, so it is their fault to ignore the spammer's emails/complaints in the first place. Things could have been avoided if their CS was better...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About the account deletion, I really hope things will be clarified soon. It is definitely wrong to do that and not respond to the person's emails. They definitely paid for their orders.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Regarding the Facebook comments, it is pretty standard for companies to delete comments they don't like, it's not just a memebox thing.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If I remember correctly, didn't it say something on the info card that you can also use this as a mask and rinse it off rather than a sleeping-pack kind of product? I don't think I will ever stop using my Lioele Water drop sleeping pack long enough to try this out as one, but I can definitely do a mask with it. Plus...no thanks to a sticky face when I sleep LOL


I used mine as a rinse off mask, because it was very sticky and didn't absorb for me...

I used it first thing in the morning, when I am making breakfast and washed it off in the shower  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone in the UK got their Dani box yet? Mine was in Incheon on the 22nd (so I assume left Korea then) and still hasn't turned up for me.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Didn't get that box but they sometimes don't update past incheon. Hope you get it soon


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Didn't get that box but they sometimes don't update past incheon. Hope you get it soon


The Parcelforce man is definitely coming with something for my Mum today... so hoping my Memebox is tucked in with that parcel!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Your mom get degustabox? Your normal boxes come Royal Mail not parcelforce


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Your mom get degustabox? Your normal boxes come Royal Mail not parcelforce


Degustabox? Oh ahah I googled, no its some bedding from The White Company but Parcelforce texted me as I ordered it saying it was coming today.

And pants, the normal postman has been today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry it's a uk food subscription box. Mine came parcelforce today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry it's a uk food subscription box. Mine came parcelforce today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh I just actually checked I think its Yodel bringing it (at least they cant break bedding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so no box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope tomorrow! A girl on here in Sweden got it on Monday (I'm useless at names) and some US people have got it, I had hoped it would turn up sooner. I'm impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

I found this mask on another site - is it too much to hope that memebox will put it in the earth &amp; sea box?

Skinfood deep sea water gel mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1343109355/skinfood-deep-sea-water-gel-mask-5p


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Day 10 of waiting for any indication if my ready-to-ship box has been shipped. Still nothing.
> 
> After reading your stories, I checked the address on file, all correct.
> 
> ...


At first I was going to say this wasn't the case with my box that FINALLY arrived yesterday but I just looked and I did in fact bundle it with a Pomegranate restock and Iope 2 that I definitely ordered through one of our girls here so I could get the 10 points for the box. But Pomegranate and Iope shipped together (quickly and with proper tracking) and it was only the Pink Diary box from August 5th I had a problem with.
To me, and I could be totally wrong here, it just seems more likely that all the August 5th boxes were found or held up for an unusual amount of time and tracking wasn't updated. Also, my box was a hit banged up upon arrival. That never happens. Just my thoughts on the whole 'August 5th' shipping debacle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I found this mask on another site - is it too much to hope that memebox will put it in the earth &amp; sea box?
> 
> Skinfood deep sea water gel mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1343109355/skinfood-deep-sea-water-gel-mask-5p


It's perfect for the earth and sea box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> It's perfect for the earth and sea box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Which means it won't be in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Which means it won't be in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, I know...but it is such a SMALL item, not expensive, it's skinfood and memespies.....we want our skinfood!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry I am a downer. I am playing hunt the bbia atm though


----------



## Fae (Aug 28, 2014)

Do any of you know where "Witch's Pouch" cosmetics can be bought online? ^^

(I really enjoy the stuff that we got!)


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 28, 2014)

@@Fae I spent some time searching last night, and I didn't come up with anything to speak of. I didn't even find anything on ebay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

Fae said:


> Do any of you know where "Witch's Pouch" cosmetics can be bought online? ^^
> 
> (I really enjoy the stuff that we got!)


It didn't take me more than the time it took to type it in and submit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I always go straight to the images to find the product images and then see what website they are linked out from - that is just a trick I've learned

http://vincci-vins.com/index.php/shop-by-brand/witchs-pouch.html

they have the lipsticks, and blush and some foundation items.  not a lot, but enough to try it out.


----------



## Fae (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for posting this link! Too bad it only ships to the US &amp; Canada! ^^

I'll keep searching!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

I just received a notification that OMG 2 and Cute Wishlist 2 are about to be shipped out.

Since I bought them together (thankfully) and they come with expedited shipping, they should be here shortly!


----------



## ChullBird (Aug 28, 2014)

Is it bad that I want to buy all the blushes they have?


----------



## veritazy (Aug 28, 2014)

Fae said:


> Do any of you know where "Witch's Pouch" cosmetics can be bought online? ^^
> 
> (I really enjoy the stuff that we got!)


I saw it on some chinese shopping portal but it could be fake.


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 28, 2014)

memebox also messed up my zip code for my order. i think it went to CA instead of new hampshire. hopefully the shipping company will catch the stupid mistake.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> memebox also messed up my zip code for my order. i think it went to CA instead of new hampshire. hopefully the shipping company will catch the stupid mistake.


It shocks me how commonplace this is. Did they also change the state on your order, or just the zip code?

I'm sort of glad I have proof on here that this is a common issue, in case they try to pull a "You must have put the address in wrong. Your fault, you pay!"


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a questions for any Canadians who have experience with the standard shipping through Memebox. Do boxes just show up at your door or does Canada Post tracking usually update before they are delivered (i.e. customs, processing, out for delivery)? I know that with some standard shipping from the US, I get a tracking notice saying it has left and then nothing once it's in Canada. The package just shows up.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 28, 2014)

I finally got a response back to my 7 emails about my cutie pie box stuck since 8/5. They sent me a new tracking number-it went to New Hampshire before coming to North Dakota. All my other memeboxes went to Chicago first...but the fiancé should be picking it up today, since I'm out of town. Whew. 2 more days of my old apt and it showed up!


----------



## catyz (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> I have a questions for any Canadians who have experience with the standard shipping through Memebox. Do boxes just show up at your door or does Canada Post tracking usually update before they are delivered (i.e. customs, processing, out for delivery)? I know that with some standard shipping from the US, I get a tracking notice saying it has left and then nothing once it's in Canada. The package just shows up.


Canada post track everything. You go to the canada post website and put in your tracking number, it should give you details with date and time that the info was updated. I'm currently waiting for one of my parcels to be delivered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

catyz said:


> Canada post track everything. You go to the canada post website and put in your tracking number, it should give you details with date and time that the info was updated. I'm currently waiting for one of my parcels to be delivered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. I've been watching my tracking on Canada Post and it's showing as en route to Canada. I had been expecting it to update once it's out of customs. But then I saw a bunch of post about things just showing up and got a bit hopeful that I might get a delivery or two by  the end of the week. Wishful thinking....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Thanks. I've been watching my tracking on Canada Post and it's showing as en route to Canada. I had been expecting it to update once it's out of customs. But then I saw a bunch of post about things just showing up and got a bit hopeful that I might get a delivery or two by  the end of the week. Wishful thinking....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yea, it'll just stay like that for a while. It takes at least a week to get here for standard shipping but canada post is good about updating the status of it once it arrives. And they are also good at catching delivery mistakes, as two of my memeboxes went to another city but they they rerouted right away. That will show up on the tracking info too.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 28, 2014)

The grapefruit and rose scent boxes I ordered like three or four days ago are already out for delivery, they sent it express although I didn't pay for that. Yet they can't send out my Dani box I ordered on the 20th? I don't understand you Memebox, you're all sorts of messed up. Happy to be getting boxes today though!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The grapefruit and rose scent boxes I ordered like three or four days ago are already out for delivery, they sent it express although I didn't pay for that. Yet they can't send out my Dani box I ordered on the 20th? I don't understand you Memebox, you're all sorts of messed up. Happy to be getting boxes today though!


I wouldn't pay much attention to the fact you didn't receive notification yet, I keep getting notifications a week (plus) after the packages are shipped out, and I get packages showing up before they mark the item as shipped (and the notification then shows up days later, or simply hasn't been emailed to me...Yet).


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> I have a questions for any Canadians who have experience with the standard shipping through Memebox. Do boxes just show up at your door or does Canada Post tracking usually update before they are delivered (i.e. customs, processing, out for delivery)? I know that with some standard shipping from the US, I get a tracking notice saying it has left and then nothing once it's in Canada. The package just shows up.


Mine always update. Most of my boxes have taken 10 days from the day they ship until they are out for delivery, but looks like Hand and Nails is going to be the exception unless it shows up in Canada and clears customs today. You will also have to sign for your box when it's delivered.


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

I have points and codes I can still use this month. If nothing amazing gets released tomorrow which should I choose?

Lucky #10

Global #17

Yogurt

Honey #2

My memeaddiction won't allow me to let all my points expire and I haven't bought a box this week.


----------



## yunii (Aug 28, 2014)

Is it wrong of me to still wish Memebox to give us some "Real" VIP points before end of this month because that 3 points just doesn't do compare to the months before when we get 15 points.


----------



## yunii (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have points and codes I can still use this month. If nothing amazing gets released tomorrow which should I choose?
> 
> Lucky #10
> 
> ...


I will pick Honey 2 because it have closer shipping date.  Also because I love the Honey 1 box.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Honey two I think.

I am irritated we got only three points but on good side I have used two of my vip codes saving me a lot more


----------



## avarier (Aug 28, 2014)

My global 14 is still sitting in the black hole named Incheon. Usually my stuff is through there in a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have points and codes I can still use this month. If nothing amazing gets released tomorrow which should I choose?
> 
> Lucky #10
> 
> ...


Hmm...  Which one will sell out the fastest?  Can we still see how many boxes are left these days?

New $5 codes will be out for September then you can buy the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: okay, I checked and there's at least 100 of each of the boxes you want, so I would pick the one that ships out the soonest.  That's the Honey Box on Sept 19th.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

yunii said:


> Is it wrong of me to still wish Memebox to give us some "Real" VIP points before end of this month because that 3 points just doesn't do compare to the months before when we get 15 points.


They did that regularly, it wasn't just a one time thing?

Gosh, I really hope they give us some real points, and an amazing release tonight/tomorrow (something unique at that!) Considering that there has been some major disappointments this month, it really would be a good move on their part to give out some points, especially since I know a lot of people have been canceling their orders like crazy and refusing to place future orders for awhile.

Surely the Memespies have noticed the trends here.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> My global 14 is still sitting in the black hole named Incheon. Usually my stuff is through there in a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mines still there too but in uk they don't always scan so it could be anywhere


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They did that regularly, it wasn't just a one time thing?
> 
> Gosh, I really hope they give us some real points, and an amazing release tonight/tomorrow (something unique at that!) Considering that there has been some major disappointments this month, it really would be a good move on their part to give out some points, especially since I know a lot of people have been canceling their orders like crazy and refusing to place future orders for awhile.
> 
> Surely the Memespies have noticed the trends here.


Last month was the first time we got 15 VIP points.  But June was the jackpot month with a $10 code and a $15 code, so it was like MEMEBOXPARTY!!  Oh, AND they were giving out 10 points for new accounts...


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

i think vip has only been around a couple of months too


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Last month was the first time we got 15 VIP points.  But June was the jackpot month with a $10 code and a $15 code, so it was like MEMEBOXPARTY!!  Oh, AND they were giving out 10 points for new accounts...


When I signed up those coupons had just recently expired, I was so disappointed. I just hope they do something like that again! And I hope VIP's get SOME points this month, that happen to coincide with some great new releases.

Our recent points seem to have been given to us just to try to sway us to buy the Jackpot box!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

i have managed to save 20 dollars with the unique vip codes


----------



## Fae (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish they would come out with a new 10 or 15 dollar code! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 28, 2014)

Got my collab box today. I'm so happy I got it even though I were in doubt. The mist is lovely.. Has a nice subtle lavender scent and feels so refreshing on the skin. And the most precious thing in that box for me; Miguphara Bp cream. Can't wait to start using it again! I've missed it!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got my collab box today. I'm so happy I got it even though I were in doubt. The mist is lovely.. Has a nice subtle lavender scent and feels so refreshing on the skin. And the most precious thing in that box for me; Miguphara Bp cream. Can't wait to start using it again! I've missed it!


I bought it for the cream, too. Glad to hear that you like the mist; I'm really looking forward to trying it!

Currently, though, my Dani Box is taking an Incheon vacation like her Cute and Cleansing sisters did earlier this month... I'm really starting to support the theory that the customs hold-ups are mostly occurring for North American East Coast addresses. Still. Argh.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I bought it for the cream, too. Glad to hear that you like the mist; I'm really looking forward to trying it!
> 
> Currently, though, my Dani Box is taking an Incheon vacation like her Cute and Cleansing sisters did earlier this month... I'm really starting to support the theory that the customs hold-ups are mostly occurring for North American East Coast addresses. Still. Argh.


I really do think so, sadly.. Cause most europeans on this forum gets their boxes within 1-1,5 week it seems. That's the case for me too. It's really weird though, since it's been like this for so long now :/ I would be so mad if I were you..

Hopefully you get it soon! And you will enjoy the box too. I really think I'm going to enjoy everything in it (besides the mask that broke me out lol)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I bought it for the cream, too. Glad to hear that you like the mist; I'm really looking forward to trying it!
> 
> Currently, though, my Dani Box is taking an Incheon vacation like her Cute and Cleansing sisters did earlier this month... I'm really starting to support the theory that the customs hold-ups are mostly occurring for North American East Coast addresses. Still. Argh.


I'm wondering if it has something to do with customs in NY.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh man.... I'm still waiting for my lucky box 9. It was shipped aug 21 and us en route to canada. What is taking so long!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm wondering if it has something to do with customs in NY.


Yes, I think it might.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Yes, I think it might.


My orders from Korea keep arriving completely out of order, with orders from some companies that normally take about a week to arrive taking about 3 weeks, and orders that were only recently placed showing up in about a week. I think things just aren't being done in order in NY customs. And it seems like a lot of people are reporting similar delays in this region, with Memebox as well as other international companies.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone know whether the date on the Soap Berry Cleanser is manufacture or expiration? The date on the one I received in LB8 is May 2013.

TIA!


----------



## catyz (Aug 28, 2014)

sunnie045 said:


> Anyone know whether the date on the Soap Berry Cleanser is manufacture or expiration? The date on the one I received in LB8 is May 2013.
> 
> TIA!


that's manufacturing date.


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the daily dose of beauty box spoilers? I know it just shipped yesterday, but I'm just impatient and curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 28, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Does anyone have the daily dose of beauty box spoilers? I know it just shipped yesterday, but I'm just impatient and curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah curious about that one too. It sounds like a good concept, but with no specific theme..so it could be anything.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

I saw a couple of products in the shop that say they are in it and ordered it as I had codes to make it cheap. I ordered yesterday though so not sure when it will ship


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone who got in express might get it tomorrow


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

points would be nice.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 28, 2014)

I cracked.  I was a Bad and got #17-#19 bundle and Masks #5.  Stacking coupons and points made it come out to about $21 a box, which I feel good about, but sad that #17 doesn't ship till Nov.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I cracked.  I was a Bad and got #17-#19 bundle and Masks #5.  Stacking coupons and points made it come out to about $21 a box, which I feel good about, but sad that #17 doesn't ship till Nov.


I have Mask 5 in my wishlist, just waiting for the September codes haha


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Hmm...  Which one will sell out the fastest?  Can we still see how many boxes are left these days?
> 
> New $5 codes will be out for September then you can buy the others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: okay, I checked and there's at least 100 of each of the boxes you want, so I would pick the one that ships out the soonest.  That's the Honey Box on Sept 19th.


Ha! I didn't even think about checking the quantity left. Silly me. So looks like Honey 2 is the way I should go depending on new boxes tomorrow.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kinda sucks how we cant choose which Aminibox we want!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Kinda sucks how we cant choose which Aminibox we want!


Can you explain this to a newbie? *edit* I found them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was another type of Memebox

Also, having only joined on the 20th (but ordered *ahem* over 3 boxes since) will I be a VIP in September, or will I have to wait until October?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Amini box is a box in the meme shop that you can buy. As for vip you need five boxes ordered in June, July, august to be vip in sept


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 28, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Can you explain this to a newbie? *edit* I found them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought it was another type of Memebox
> 
> Also, having only joined on the 20th (but ordered *ahem* over 3 boxes since) will I be a VIP in September, or will I have to wait until October?


this month won't count towards vip so a few more boxes yet

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/201509225-How-do-I-become-a-VIP-


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> this month won't count towards vip so a few more boxes yet


I thought aug would?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I thought aug would?


nope the present month has never counted , i think many have been confused over that ,I'm glad they finally have it written down though for people to read.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> nope the present month has never counted , i think many have been confused over that ,I'm glad they finally have it written down though for people to read.


It says 3 boxes in the months prior to the current month. So surely in September August would be the prior month (September the current) and I would be VIP...

But it looks like VIP stuff gets sent out at the end of the month so I wouldnt get anything until the end of September for October?

I am confused haha


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 28, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It says 3 boxes in the months prior to the current month. So surely in September August would be the prior month (September the current) and I would be VIP...
> 
> But it looks like VIP stuff gets sent out at the end of the month so I wouldnt get anything until the end of September for October?
> 
> I am confused haha


you are awarded in september if you ordered in may june july august first part, boxes need to paid for in all months not just one month ,if you paid for say 20 boxes in august the month you started ,they would still not class that as vip, they have tightened it up since they started, vip gets sent first few weeks of september,


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> you are awarded in september if you ordered in may june july august first part, boxes need to paid for in all months not just one month ,if you paid for say 20 boxes in august the month you started ,they would still not class that as vip, they have tightened it up since they started, vip gets sent first few weeks of september,


That's some stupid junk they made up. VIP should be how many box's in ONE month. If I spend 500$ in one week on Memebox's I'd expect to be classified as a VIP for 3 measly points and codes I don't even use due to there over priced items in their shop and there brain numbing shipping costs.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's some stupid junk they made up. VIP should be how many box's in ONE month. If I spend 500$ in one week on Memebox's I'd expect to be classified as a VIP for 3 measly points.


i know ,its seems pants nowadays for 3 points,i just found this from the august email 

. (i.e. If you want to obtain VIP status in August, you must have purchased at least 5 boxes from May to July)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i know ,its seems pants nowadays for 3 points,i just found this from the august email
> 
> . (i.e. If you want to obtain VIP status in August, you must have purchased at least 5 boxes from May to July)


That's sad.So what there really saying is "Earn your VIP status after we empty out you're wallet, and in return you get 3 dollars, a 10% off, or free shipping code on orders over 70$ - (Which is only for AUG)"" Wwweeee whooo, Ill get right on that.... Not trying to be negative, but Memebox is really wearing thin on me. Crap "CS" , deleting people's accounts, copy and pasting useless responses, NOT responding for weeks on end, over priced shipping charges, charging on individual box's, throwing 3 points at us like were dogs on the street, mocking our intelligence, lying in there ad's, lying to our face... gosh what else?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol atm I won't be coming out of vip for a while lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Actually two times 10% and a 15% at different thresholds this month


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

But to claim all three you need to spend 320 before deductions lol


----------



## catyz (Aug 28, 2014)

@@marliepanda, but I'm pretty sure if you have at least 5 boxes bought in Aug, you'll get VIP status for Sept, as they count the total of 5 boxes purchases in the previous 3 months. I think one of my acct will turn into vip sept cuz of 5 boxes bought in aug.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

From my vip email this month. I save everything lol

Here's a quick run-through about our Memebox VIP Program:

1. You can unlock Memebox VIP status when you purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month. (i.e. If you want to obtain VIP status in August, you must have purchased at least 5 boxes from May to July)

2. VIP status is renewed every month!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Kinda sucks how we cant choose which Aminibox we want!


Well,  I kinda wanted all three, but knowing memebox, I would get the same one 3 times.


----------



## avarier (Aug 28, 2014)

Whoa where did this aminibox thing come from? I would like to try, but I'm not really a fan of bar soap.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 28, 2014)

Man, I hate that they don't do stackable free shipping and other codes. Get on that memespies.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

okay, so I got an answer on my USA exclusive shipping.   One item was holding up my package and they asked me if I wanted the rest of the items to ship out now and when they get that other item in, to ship out at that time.  Duh.  yeah.

seriously, they have to ask?   They've kept me waiting since the 14th on this?  Oh boy....Well, maybe I will get it by tuesday, maybe not....sigh.  Tuesday is the last day for mail for me until I get back from vacation on the 11th.  I will still be posting, cause I am just going home to visit family - very low key and I will be bored beyond belief in the evenings...

TIP on the lip tattoo - I did swap with ashley here for the sweet wine and I love that color!  But peeling it off was just horrible and my fingers would stain.  This morning, when the product was dry, I just happened to smack my lips together and the tattoo just popped right off!!   The tackiness of the product made it "stick" together when I did that and it just peeled itself off and then I just plucked it off my lips!

great stuff - lovely stain - the sweet wine is a great color


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, so I got an answer on my USA exclusive shipping.   One item was holding up my package and they asked me if I wanted the rest of the items to ship out now and when they get that other item in, to ship out at that time.  Duh.  yeah.
> 
> seriously, they have to ask?   They've kept me waiting since the 14th on this?  Oh boy....Well, maybe I will get it by tuesday, maybe not....sigh.  Tuesday is the last day for mail for me until I get back from vacation on the 11th.  I will still be posting, cause I am just going home to visit family - very low key and I will be bored beyond belief in the evenings...
> 
> ...


I should email them about my USA order then. I wonder if that's what's holding mine up, though that doesn't explain the 4 orders across 4 accounts. Sigh. Still nothing as of today.

I did get a "rate us!" email regarding my FOURTH EMAIL about getting points for my latest review. I...still haven't received the points. Or an actual response.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I should email them about my USA order then. I wonder if that's what's holding mine up, though that doesn't explain the 4 orders across 4 accounts. Sigh. Still nothing as of today.
> 
> I did get a "rate us!" email regarding my FOURTH EMAIL about getting points for my latest review. I...still haven't received the points. Or an actual response.


I had multiple accounts too, but they are smart and figured out the addresses.  So, I bet they are holding up your order too because of that.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

For the VIP membership, I'm fairly certain it's fine if you buy all 5 boxes in just the one or two months prior--as long as it is within 3. I'll know for sure at the start of September, as I have an account that I purchased 5 boxes with in July and August, but none in June (theoretically, this should be VIP in both September and October with no additional purchases).


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, so I got an answer on my USA exclusive shipping.   One item was holding up my package and they asked me if I wanted the rest of the items to ship out now and when they get that other item in, to ship out at that time.  Duh.  yeah.
> 
> seriously, they have to ask?   They've kept me waiting since the 14th on this?  Oh boy....Well, maybe I will get it by tuesday, maybe not....sigh.  Tuesday is the last day for mail for me until I get back from vacation on the 11th.  I will still be posting, cause I am just going home to visit family - very low key and I will be bored beyond belief in the evenings...
> 
> ...


What was the one item, if you don't mind my asking? Perhaps it is what is holding up my boxes, as well!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

@@theori3 yep according to email it is


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had multiple accounts too, but they are smart and figured out the addresses.  So, I bet they are holding up your order too because of that.


Just emailed them detailing all of the order #s, maybe I'll actually get a response. So frustrating.

Edit: I got an auto-response (well, I think a human copy/pasted it) about checking the shipping schedule. That wasn't my question, guys.

"Hi ,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

To see if your box has shipped, please see our shipping schedule here:http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Best,

Memebox Global Team"


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 28, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It says 3 boxes in the months prior to the current month. So surely in September August would be the prior month (September the current) and I would be VIP...
> 
> But it looks like VIP stuff gets sent out at the end of the month so I wouldnt get anything until the end of September for October?
> 
> I am confused haha


I bought a ton of boxes (over 20+) in June and July and I was VIP in August.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 28, 2014)

Apparently there is only one aminibox, although there are three in the picture.

Welp, now I have 3 of the same box coming to me, and it's not memeboxes fault


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

I write above what they said in their vip email


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Apparently there is only one aminibox, although there are three in the picture.
> 
> Welp, now I have 3 of the same box coming to me, and it's not memeboxes fault


It can be a head start on holiday shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> What was the one item, if you don't mind my asking? Perhaps it is what is holding up my boxes, as well!


they didn't tell me....


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they didn't tell me....


Ah, interesting. Just got my mail today, LB9 arrived, but no USA order. Knowing that there is a possible explanation for the delay is comforting, though--I was afraid the mail had gotten lost, and with no tracking info, I'd never know.

On another note, I had a very positive experience with Memebox CS today. I don't want to go into specifics, but the response was great and unexpected. Between them seeming to provide more useful answers today and revamping the website this week with the new Help/FAQs sections, it does seem like they are taking the issues discussed here to heart and trying to overhaul their CS.

Has anyone who had accounts deleted gotten any resolution about that yet?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It can be a head start on holiday shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very true! The boxes are cute.

Or maybe a blog giveaway


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Apparently there is only one aminibox, although there are three in the picture.
> 
> Welp, now I have 3 of the same box coming to me, and it's not memeboxes fault


Wonder which one... Hoping for the purple or red one.

Shocking ZZ Cream

There's a new one...


4-in-1: foundation, CC cream, BB cream, and pore primer
Gives an instant, natural coverage


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> From my vip email this month. I save everything lol
> 
> Here's a quick run-through about our Memebox VIP Program:
> 
> ...


That's BS. I bought 6 in May and June, and I'm not a VIP, never have been. That sucks.

Also someone mentioned a while back that some of the products in USA exclusives have shipping dates, perhaps it's one of those items holding up your orders.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

Spoiler















Spoiler














Those are in the Daily Dose of Beauty Superbox



Spoiler











Those are in All About Eyes Memebox



Spoiler











That is in Anti-Aging #3



Spoiler













That is in Scent Box Floral


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> That's BS. I bought 6 in May and June, and I'm not a VIP, never have been. That sucks.
> 
> Also someone mentioned a while back that some of the products in USA exclusives have shipping dates, perhaps it's one of those items holding up your orders.


That's what they wrote in their email this month


----------



## Jane George (Aug 28, 2014)

@ hopefully they'll all be in them. If so I get all but under eye patches


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the Christian messaging on their Hope Girl products? I found it in english on the tinted cushion lipstick.... :lol: I guess that explains the name of the company.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Has anyone noticed the Christian messaging on their Hope Girl products? I found it in english on the tinted cushion lipstick.... :lol:


lol


----------



## emilylithium (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It shocks me how commonplace this is. Did they also change the state on your order, or just the zip code?
> 
> I'm sort of glad I have proof on here that this is a common issue, in case they try to pull a "You must have put the address in wrong. Your fault, you pay!"


I know, i can't believe this happened to me too. they just changed my zip code though, and it is no way close to the one I have.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol


Oh, my Hope Girl mascara and blush both say "God loves you as you are." But with pinker cheeks and longer lashes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Oh, my Hope Girl mascara and blush both say "God loves you as you are." But with pinker cheeks and longer lashes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


rotflmao!!  God loves you as you are, but Hope Girl doesn't!!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

A while back there was some issue with Hope Girl products in Malaysia (or was is Thailand, I don't remember now) about those messages, whether or not they constitute proselytizing. I don't remember how it ended, but I've seen HP stuff bought in Malaysia and there were no mentions of Jesus / God there in English. There was something in Korean, though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Has anyone noticed the Christian messaging on their Hope Girl products? I found it in english on the tinted cushion lipstick.... :lol: I guess that explains the name of the company.


OMG!!!!!! That is certifiably an OMG product. Hysterical.


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> A while back there was some issue with Hope Girl products in Malaysia (or was is Thailand, I don't remember now) about those messages, whether or not they constitute proselytizing. I don't remember how it ended, but I've seen HP stuff bought in Malaysia and there were no mentions of Jesus / God there in English. There was something in Korean, though.


Interesting! Malaysia's state religion is Islam so that would make sense...


----------



## avarier (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> rotflmao!!  God loves you as you are, but Hope Girl doesn't!!


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> rotflmao!!  God loves you as you are, but Hope Girl doesn't!!


LMAO


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

rubelet said:


> Interesting! Malaysia's state religion is Islam so that would make sense...


That's right! And Thailand forbids all forms of religious proselytizing, so maybe it was in both of these countries.

The funny part is, the message is still there, but in Korean, it seems


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> That's right! And Thailand forbids all forms of religious proselytizing, so maybe it was in both of these countries.
> 
> The funny part is, the message is still there, but in Korean, it seems


I had no idea Malaysian state religion is Islam...


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

Restocks. Cooling Care, Summer care, Daily Dose of Beauty, Daily Dose of Beauty + Vitamin Bundle, Korea's Most Wanted.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I thought aug would?


I won't pretend to know how it's supposed to work (as though Memebox follows any sorts of rules!), but I signed up in mid July, and bought a ton of boxes by the end of the month. On August 1st, early in the afternoon, I received email notification that I had reached VIP status.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Restocks. Cooling Care, Summer care, Daily Dose of Beauty, Daily Dose of Beauty + Vitamin Bundle, Korea's Most Wanted.


Thank you so much for the heads up!

I just ordered Daily Dose and Korea's Most Wanted.

I wasn't interested in them before but I really love the spoilers they recently posted.

So THANK YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubelet (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I won't pretend to know how it's supposed to work (as though Memebox follows any sorts of rules!), but I signed up in mid July, and bought a ton of boxes by the end of the month. On August 1st, early in the afternoon, I received email notification that I had reached VIP status.


my experience was exactly the same.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone got a link to any Korea's Most Wanted spoilers?


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 28, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> @@invisiblegirl There are photos in this very thread.


Thanks I found them! Going through Usps tracking shows my box is in Anchorage now! YAY!!!! Scents boxes ship tomorrow.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> That's BS. I bought 6 in May and June, and I'm not a VIP, never have been. That sucks.
> 
> Also someone mentioned a while back that some of the products in USA exclusives have shipping dates, perhaps it's one of those items holding up your orders.


Were any in a bundle? According to the site, those only count as one box :/


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, I just got Daily Dose, Korea's Most Wanted, and Luckybox 10. And now I'm hoping I'm not tempted by any boxes tomorrow.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 28, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Anyone got a link to any Korea's Most Wanted spoilers?


No but here is a link to a blogger who writes about the spoiler product.

Lots of info here if you scroll down.

http://blog.myfatpocket.com/jeangan/t-aras-beauty-secrets-are-out/


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Restocks. Cooling Care, Summer care, Daily Dose of Beauty, Daily Dose of Beauty + Vitamin Bundle, Korea's Most Wanted.


I stumbled into the Foot Care and grabbed one, but completely spaced out that the Korea's Most Wanted was restocked, and after the spoiler the other day I REALLY wanted to get one. Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Queenofstars (Aug 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Were any in a bundle? According to the site, those only count as one box :/


 No six different transactions. Memebox is a liar. lol


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok So I've been out of a computer all day (needed to fix a virus! yuck!) and missed well over 100 posts! Eep! I have the attention span of a cat so I skimmed through! LOL

My OMG box finally arrived on my doorstep today after getting the OMG2/Cute Wishlist 2 "about to ship soon" e-mail. Thought that was funny since I hadn't even gotten the first OMG box yet LOL

I got the damn orange lip tattoo. It's hideous. Like, absolutely hideous. It looks like mustard when it's drying and is not orange, but yellow. I don't understand how anyone could pull this shade off and not look jaundiced. It also took forever to dry and peeled really messily.

I got a lip tattoo from skinfactory and the color is gorgeous, dries really quickly and peels easily. While these aren't something I'd buy regularly, I'm at least pleased with this one. The OMG box one- not so much.

I was lucky that everything in my box came intact and well packaged in bubble wrap. I was nervous about that carbonated mask, but it was sealed up tight and wrapped up well. I actually really like the products in this box overall, even if it wasn't the most "OMG" box, it's certainly filled with nice things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone had a great day, sorry I missed the convo today! I'm off to swig down my dunkins iced coffee and then head to sleep! (yes I drink coffee up until I go to bed-I'm addicted!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok So I've been out of a computer all day (needed to fix a virus! yuck!) and missed well over 100 posts! Eep! I have the attention span of a cat so I skimmed through! LOL
> 
> My OMG box finally arrived on my doorstep today after getting the OMG2/Cute Wishlist 2 "about to ship soon" e-mail. Thought that was funny since I hadn't even gotten the first OMG box yet LOL
> 
> ...


I JUST received the email about my Cute Wishlist 2 and OMG 2 boxes being shipped (expedited) this morning. Did you receive them today after just receiving the email? We're both in MA, so I'm wondering if Memebox just shipped them out on separate days, or if it might show up tomorrow. 

I wish they would stop sending orange lip products. They're impossible to even give away or trade, no one ever seems to want them!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

I LOVE orange lip products!!! They actually look good on me. LOL!!!

Too bad I don't live in the US or Europe, I'd be happy to trade!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I LOVE orange lip products!!! They actually look good on me. LOL!!!
> 
> Too bad I don't live in the US or Europe, I'd be happy to trade!


Memespies, please know that this is simply an exception to the rule!

We should all gather our unwanted orange lip products and send them your way. I've been REALLY lucky, so far I haven't received any. But I know sooner than later I will, and I already know that I'll be hard pressed to find someone that will take it!


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I JUST received the email about my Cute Wishlist 2 and OMG 2 boxes being shipped (expedited) this morning. Did you receive them today after just receiving the email? We're both in MA, so I'm wondering if Memebox just shipped them out on separate days, or if it might show up tomorrow.
> 
> I wish they would stop sending orange lip products. They're impossible to even give away or trade, no one ever seems to want them!


It wasn't my OMG2/Cute2 that came today, it was the OMG #1. I just thought it was hilarious that I got the "shipping soon" e-mail about omg/cute 2 bundle when I hadn't even received OMG1 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



2catsinjapan said:


> I LOVE orange lip products!!! They actually look good on me. LOL!!!
> 
> Too bad I don't live in the US or Europe, I'd be happy to trade!


Girl I'm TELLING you, it's YELLOW lol. It looks orange in the tube, and I got an orange glam glow tint in my K-Style box that I LOVE, but this stuff looks like yellow highlighter on my lips. Not a good look! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It wasn't my OMG2/Cute2 that came today, it was the OMG #1. I just thought it was hilarious that I got the "shipping soon" e-mail about omg/cute 2 bundle when I hadn't even received OMG1 yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Girl I'm TELLING you, it's YELLOW lol. It looks orange in the tube, and I got an orange glam glow tint in my K-Style box that I LOVE, but this stuff looks like yellow highlighter on my lips. Not a good look! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh! I misread that, sorry! I can't wait for OMG 2, I'm sort of glad I missed out on the first one. This one better have some actual "OMG" factor to it.

That's what bothers me about the orange lip products. Like the orangey red lip tattoo doesn't look so bad in the photos I've seen online, but the BRIGHT orange staining lip products just baffle me. I can't imagine it works for many people.


----------



## seachange (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish they would stop sending orange lip products. They're impossible to even give away or trade, no one ever seems to want them!


My best friend is obsessed with orange lipsticks, literally, she doesn't buy any other color, she is very pale thought and they look so nice on her... not that I wear too much lipsticks, but can't picture myself with orange ever!


----------



## blinded (Aug 28, 2014)

C'mon Canadian customs....Work quickly and let my box get delivered tomorrow. I don't want to have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> I
> 
> My best friend is obsessed with orange lipsticks, literally, she doesn't buy any other color, she is very pale thought and they look so nice on her... not that I wear too much lipsticks, but can't picture myself with orange ever!
> 
> I wish they would stop sending orange lip products. They're impossible to even give away or trade, no one ever seems to want them!


I am seriously a ghostly-pasty-pale skin tone, which I love, and some of the orange tints look nice on me. my lips have absolutely NO pigment to them, however. They are as pale as my skin, so those who have more natural pigment to their lips might get a better look. This "orange" (seriously, it's yellow LOL) lip tattoo just made me look sick. I would be interested to see how it looks on someone with more pigmentation on their lips, though.

I will say, I was SO impressed with the orange shade of the lip tint in the K-Style box. It looks fluorescent orange in the tube, but it comes off a really pretty pink on my lips. I'm obsessed with it!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

The bright orange thing used to be quite popular in Asia, but that was last summer. This summer it's back to neutral lip colors and gentle pinks.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> The bright orange thing used to be quite popular in Asia, but that was last summer. This summer it's back to neutral lip colors and gentle pinks.


I sort of hope this will influence a chance in Memebox.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of hope this will influence a chance in Memebox.


So you'll start getting the pinks and nudes in winter when it's time for companies to get rid of their overstock.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 28, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Anyone got a link to any Korea's Most Wanted spoilers?


Edited to remove original link, here is a gallery with images: http://imgur.com/k4lZkLT,iLSHrGJ,hNDkfpW,I14WKkL,Jo4nABG,D7IUzMK,own0nyD#0


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has seen this yet: http://www.reddit.com/r/BeautyBoxes/comments/2evyxj/memebox_superbox_45_koreas_most_wanted/ (hope it's okay to link to reddit!)


Good find!

Not sure what I think about that.  Korea's Most Wanted, really?!  Hope Girl nail polish?  (i already got that in a different box, same colors).

That green tea thing looks interesting though!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Edited to remove original link, here is a gallery with images: http://imgur.com/k4lZkLT,iLSHrGJ,hNDkfpW,I14WKkL,Jo4nABG,D7IUzMK,own0nyD#0


Ugh... that



Spoiler



Hope girl Bling nail polish


is a repeat!!!!!!!!!! I paid 32$ for something they already gave us??!!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Even though it was $32, I'm now pretty jealous of you who bought the Korea's Most Wanted box, mainly for the



Spoiler



water pack and overnight mask.



Those look pretty great!

ETA: That does suck about the



Spoiler



nail polish


being a repeat and not from a great brand! What was the other box it was in?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Even though it was $32, I'm now pretty jealous of you who bought the Korea's Most Wanted box, mainly for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Memebox global #11


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Even though it was $32, I'm now pretty jealous of you who bought the Korea's Most Wanted box, mainly for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the repeat product, it's actually a pretty nice-looking box. Korea's most wanted, though? Not so sure about that. Especially the repeat product, LOL. I'm actually a fan of that brand, but that particular product I am SO tired of seeing as it's super average and boringggg.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think Memebox global #11


It was in the 10 Minute Box

EDIT: I lied. You're totally right lol...too much hope girl in these damn boxes


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It was in the 10 Minute Box
> 
> EDIT: I lied. You're totally right lol...too much hope girl in these damn boxes


I just started with Memebox a month ago, and I'm already so sick of seeing their products everywhere. And it's not as though they're a high end, highly sought out after brand. I really hope they're just trying to get rid of inventory and will stop dealing with that brand in the future.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It was in the 10 Minute Box
> 
> EDIT: I lied. You're totally right lol...too much hope girl in these damn boxes


 Hopegirl in every box LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just started with Memebox a month ago, and I'm already so sick of seeing their products everywhere. And it's not as though they're a high end, highly sought out after brand. I really hope they're just trying to get rid of inventory and will stop dealing with that brand in the future.


I've tried a LOT of their products and truthfully, it's actually a nice brand! It's not worth the high price they charge on the Memebox site though. I'd say it's pretty on par with a higher-priced drugstore brand, like L'Oreal or something. Even so, I am really sick of seeing Hope Girl and Pure Smile in boxes. I cringe everytime I see the name. 

One thing I will say, is the Hope Girl lipsticks are seriously worth every penny. Absolutely amazing lippies in my opinion! Also the mascara I tried is actually pretty dang good!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've tried a LOT of their products and truthfully, it's actually a nice brand! It's not worth the high price they charge on the Memebox site though. I'd say it's pretty on par with a higher-priced drugstore brand, like L'Oreal or something. Even so, I am really sick of seeing Hope Girl and Pure Smile in boxes. I cringe everytime I see the name.
> 
> One thing I will say, is the Hope Girl lipsticks are seriously worth every penny. Absolutely amazing lippies in my opinion! Also the mascara I tried is actually pretty dang good!


I like there lipstick, but the mascara flakes off on me quickly, within a half an hour or so.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've tried a LOT of their products and truthfully, it's actually a nice brand! It's not worth the high price they charge on the Memebox site though. I'd say it's pretty on par with a higher-end drugstore brand, like L'Oreal or something. Even so, I am really sick of seeing Hope Girl and Pure Smile in boxes. I cringe everytime I see the name.
> 
> One thing I will say, is the Hope Girl lipsticks are seriously worth every penny. Absolutely amazing lippies in my opinion! Also the mascara I tried is actually pretty dang good!


I don't think it's equal to something along the lines of say the $1 Drugstore brands in the US, it's more the fact that they put their products in everything lately.

But yeah, the Pure Smile is basically a $1 drugstore brand in Korea, so even though I like most of their products, I feel like they're often times just sort of a cheap filler. It would be different if I felt like it was just a bonus item, rather than it sometimes seeming like it's something that is taking the place of what should be a full sized product. 

ETA: I think what bothers me the most about the Hope Girl stuff, is them putting it into boxes that are SUPPOSED to contain really popular and sought after products in Korea. And those boxes tend to be the ones that cost several dollars more, so I think we expect to get really great products. It just seems like they're taking advantage of the vague theme to push some items on us that they can get for next to nothing.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Edited to remove original link, here is a gallery with images: http://imgur.com/k4lZkLT,iLSHrGJ,hNDkfpW,I14WKkL,Jo4nABG,D7IUzMK,own0nyD#0


So sad I waffled and missed the restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

I keep checking my email hoping for the email notification for the new box releases...Any minute now.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 29, 2014)

Grr, I couldn't buy Korea's Most Wanted restock because I was asleep, it's just 7 AM here. Come on, Memebox, a few more boxes?!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

It's a pretty good box but I really want to see the card to see of there are alternate colors cuz I swear if I get yet another orange lip product I'm gonna scream!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Grr, I couldn't buy Korea's Most Wanted restock because I was asleep, it's just 7 AM here. Come on, Memebox, a few more boxes?!


As much as I really enjoy stumbling onto restocks of boxes from before I joined Memebox, part of me really would prefer it if there was some sort of consistency with the restocks. Like, if they put them up during the hours they normally put up boxes, but on days where regular releases aren't put up. Or along with the other box releases. It amazes me how quickly those restocks sell out, and it's not like any of us can/would just sit here every hour of every day refreshing each page to look for boxes that magically appear.

And I love when they send out emails about the restocks, only to check right after receiving it (when I check my emails like every 10 minutes while working) only to find everything already sold out.


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As much as I really enjoy stumbling onto restocks of boxes from before I joined Memebox, part of me really would prefer it if there was some sort of consistency with the restocks. Like, if they put them up during the hours they normally put up boxes, but on days where regular releases aren't put up. Or along with the other box releases. It amazes me how quickly those restocks sell out, and it's not like any of us can/would just sit here every hour of every day refreshing each page to look for boxes that magically appear.
> 
> And I love when they send out emails about the restocks, only to check right after receiving it (when I check my emails like every 10 minutes while working) only to find everything already sold out.


I totally agree, it'd be so much better to know when to expect the restocks. They could really put them up together with the new boxes do it would be easy for everyone to see. I can't stay up all night to check the page every hour! And these days they always put them up when it's the middle of the night for the whole Europe - couldn't they find a better time eg. when it's evening in Asia, around noon in Europe and morning in the US and Canada? I just feel like I always fail to see any restocks these days.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I totally agree, it'd be so much better to know when to expect the restocks. They could really put them up together with the new boxes do it would be easy for everyone to see. I can't stay up all night to check the page every hour! And these days they always put them up when it's the middle of the night for the whole Europe - couldn't they find a better time eg. when it's evening in Asia, around noon in Europe and morning in the US and Canada? I just feel like I always fail to see any restocks these days.


The restock times are SO RANDOM, and you just never know when it will happen. I really do wish it followed more of a schedule, and it would be AMAZING if they sort of gave a heads up about which boxes would be restocked in advance, because I know a lot of us have specific boxes we really want to find. 

But really, some sort of schedule, as vague as it might be, would be such a nice gesture on Memebox's part. 

ETA: If they had some sort of feature where we could add something to our "Wishlist" and have it automatically charge my credit card when that box was back in stock, that would be absolutely brilliant. It would also be the one time I'd be willing to buy a box without any sort of coupon code/points. (...Are you paying attention Memespies, more money for you!)


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 29, 2014)

Not even a $1 brand. I just saw a bundle of 16 Pure Smile masks for about 7 bucks at my local drugstore. 8 pearl and 8 something else, didn't look too closely. And you get a yogurt pack with purchase.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Not even a $1 brand. I just saw a bundle of 16 Pure Smile masks for about 7 bucks at my local drugstore. 8 pearl and 8 something else, didn't look too closely. And you get a yogurt pack with purchase.


Yeah, I know a lot of their products come in multi packs for really, really cheap. When looking up some of their things I'd see prices like packs of 5 for $1.50ish and such. They have some cute, fun and unique products, so I like getting their stuff. I just think they should be treated as nice little additions.

Basically...If I buy a Memebox that says it will contain 5 full sized products, I'd be furious to find a Pure Smile product as one of the products. But if I got 5 respectable full sized products PLUS a random Pure Smile product, I'd be happy to get it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

Aren't boxes usually up by now? I'm hoping they do another Cacao box sometime since I missed that one!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Aren't boxes usually up by now? I'm hoping they do another Cacao box sometime since I missed that one!


From my experience, it's usually up within the next 30ish minutes. I usually get the email between 2AM and 3AM (it's 2:40 here now). But sometimes others will post about them before I even get the email.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> From my experience, it's usually up within the next 30ish minutes. I usually get the email between 2AM and 3AM (it's 2:40 here now). But sometimes others will post about them before I even get the email.


Ah, thanks! I guess I had 11 my time in my head, but yeah, it's midnight usually.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I know a lot of their products come in multi packs for really, really cheap. When looking up some of their things I'd see prices like packs of 5 for $1.50ish and such. They have some cute, fun and unique products, so I like getting their stuff. I just think they should be treated as nice little additions.
> 
> Basically...If I buy a Memebox that says it will contain 5 full sized products, I'd be furious to find a Pure Smile product as one of the products. But if I got 5 respectable full sized products PLUS a random Pure Smile product, I'd be happy to get it.


Exactly.

And speaking of emails. I get them at different times than the rest of you. So maybe there is some sort of time delay for different time zones? At least maybe for Asia?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, someone once told me it was around midnight to 3AM my timezone when they're released, and I've started to notice it always seems to be later in that time period, and a few times they were released within the following half an hour, but it's usually in that time period somewhere, from what I've seen. But Memebox does love to break the rules!

I have no idea how email lists work, but part of me wonders if there's a time difference that relates to the order in which we signed up. Because that would sort of make sense.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Morning. Pretty sure last one was after half eight here and it is 7.53am atm.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, Wednesday was 7.39 and Monday 6.50, last Wednesday 7.40 (all gmt I think)


----------



## aralosin (Aug 29, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips has two boxes up right now. The berry one sounds like it could be good...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

aralosin said:


> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips has two boxes up right now. The berry one sounds like it could be good...


I was hoping someone would come in here with news for the rest of us.

Thank you!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

The berries box is tempting.. I had been hoping for some berry items in the Superfood box...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope, Wednesday was 7.39 and Monday 6.50, last Wednesday 7.40 (all gmt I think)


we used to get them early in the year at 10.30 while I was at work but yes lately I've been waking up to them or just before I ran off to work . Today's seem very late unless it's a biggie and a listed box we are after . Any way bring it on I've not bought boxes since omg3 . Cute and kstyle came out .


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The berries box is tempting.. I had been hoping for some berry items in the Superfood box...


I love the different facial gelees and jelly masks and packs and such. I hope they do a value set for the two boxes, lately they seem to offer them on boxes that are released on the same day.

After the recent delays in shipping with Memebox, I've grown a whole new appreciation for the expedited shipping!


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

I initially thought that the berry box was not a Superbox since its not in the name, which made me sad with that price, but the info at the bottom of the page has the Superbox description... very tempting!

And they just added a blackhead box!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh a new box for the boy to try . Blackhead box . So I could get all 3 boxes oooh awaits email


----------



## ellabella10 (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought the jelly box ( or however they spelt it!). Hopefully there's some weird stuff in there. But even if there isn't, it's coming into Spring here so gel formulas should be nice and refreshing.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Nope, none for me this time.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

I've decided to resist it all as well... bring on September!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I initially thought that the berry box was not a Superbox since its not in the name, which made me sad with that price, but the info at the bottom of the page has the Superbox description... very tempting!
> 
> And they just added a blackhead box!


What?! Well, now I know why we haven't received the email yet, guess they're still at work!

Now, I have to wait for the value sets. Grr, come on Memebox, some of us want to go to bed!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Value sets are up! 

ETA: Just after I submitted this, I heard my email ding, and sure enough there's the email.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol there's the email


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

I gotta buy two birthday cakes today so got no pennies


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep I ordered the 3 box bundle and also luckybox 10 and code stacked up again. Used 6 points . 4 boxes for $64.00. Not even I know how I'm doing this now.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm on an incredibly tight budget lately so unfortunately I'm passing on these. I am excited to see some decent boxes after those hot mess nail boxes LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yep I ordered the 3 box bundle and also luckybox 10 and code stacked up again. Used 6 points . 4 boxes for $64.00. Not even I know how I'm doing this now.


Thats some awesome stacking! I have no points but I would kill for 4 boxes for $70. I'm obviously not doing it right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Best I can manage is $97  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not comfortable sharing the specifics on here for the world (and Memespies to see, apparently), because it really seems like talking about certain things is now causing Memebox to try to make it a bit more difficult for us when they can. But just a heads up to everyone that does large orders, it seems they've taken steps to make it more difficult to receive the affiliate discounts. And it's not a glitch, because I tried on several accounts, on multiple computers, and they did work, but under VERY specific conditions.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

I had minor issues a few days ago and had to empty and refill my basket


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I had minor issues a few days ago and had to empty and refill my basket


I tried, that didn't seem to do the trick. I tried everything, and I did figure out one of the issues though, they no longer want to give out affiliate discounts ($5 off $100 and $10 off $150) for the newly released VIP boxes/value sets. You won't get the discount unless you add boxes that are already at regular pricing. I tried it with different computers and accounts, and it's the absolute only thing that worked. I even tried it before logging in. 

I had strange issues with other codes as well. Don't think it's a glitch, to be honest.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

berry box &amp; jelly box for me!!   I wanted a berry box (along with 50 gazillion others..), and the gel sounded good for me skin type - I am hoping that gel products are more lightweight for my oily skin.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not comfortable sharing the specifics on here for the world (and Memespies to see, apparently), because it really seems like talking about certain things is now causing Memebox to try to make it a bit more difficult for us when they can. But just a heads up to everyone that does large orders, it seems they've taken steps to make it more difficult to receive the affiliate discounts. And it's not a glitch, because I tried on several accounts, on multiple computers, and they did work, but under VERY specific conditions.


What?  So, if someone clicks on my links, you would not get the discount?   And I would not get the credit for you using my link?  That is so bogus - I use other people's links when I purchase stuff because I want them to get the credit for their efforts...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What?  So, if someone clicks on my links, you would not get the discount?   And I would not get the credit for you using my link?  That is so bogus - I use other people's links when I purchase stuff because I want them to get the credit for their efforts...


I ALWAYS use affiliate links as well, I have one blog on favorites for when I need to REALLY rush through (basically, restocks that I refuse to miss out on). Ever since you mentioned how many people on here have blogs (I honestly hadn't even realized it before!), I've started browsing through recent posts and grabbing blog links when I'm just casually placing an order, and for the VIP new releases since we have so many hours to place those orders. 

I was shocked when I first noticed it. It's ALWAYS automatically given me the discount from whatever link I last used. And I tried affiliate links through like a dozen blogs, and had to keep moving items from my cart and trying it from different accounts and even tried multiple computers. I was trying to buy 2 each of the sets, because I really wanted the berry one for a friend and the blackhead one for my brother, and it wouldn't let me use the code at all. But if I added other boxes, it eventually let me use it, but it took a LOT of work.

And I had issues with other coupon codes that should have worked.

Something is definitely up.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What?  So, if someone clicks on my links, you would not get the discount?   And I would not get the credit for you using my link?  That is so bogus - I use other people's links when I purchase stuff because I want them to get the credit for their efforts...


yep someone has tried it today on mine , so I've emailed , i think it's about time memebox updated there affiliate terms and rules too as these seem to of changed suddenly as well.

i use other peoples to help them like i hope others would to me. but I've spent the weekend what memebox is actually doing for the affiliates nowadays while they sit there watching the money come in,

some links do work some don't, some codes do some don't, even if you haven't used them yet.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep someone has tried it today on mine , so I've emailed , i think it's about time memebox updated there affiliate terms and rules too as these seem to of changed suddenly as well.
> 
> i use other peoples to help them like i hope others would to me. but I've spent the weekend what memebox is actually doing for the affiliates nowadays while they sit there watching the money come in,
> 
> some links do work some don't, some codes do some don't, even if you haven't used them yet.


When I kept trying EVERYTHING to get things to work, I just *knew* this was an issue other people must be having.

I'm curious to hear whether or not Memebox ever ends up giving out those points for box reviews. It's been a week since anyone said they received points for their reviews.

Memebox is definitely changing a lot lately. And not at all for the better.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

@@biancardi I'm hoping we both get some of our boxes and/or Memeshop orders today before the long weekend. It's been forever since anything from them actually arrived!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I'm hoping we both get some of our boxes and/or Memeshop orders today before the long weekend. It's been forever since anything from them actually arrived!


have none of you received them yet, on the website it say a few days after it will be shipped , then some of you said they had the shipping date on the order,so is it a general hold up shipping wise ?then there was talk of parcels being held up for 1 or 2 items,surely they would of shipped it out then reshipped once the other things arrived in to the warehouse.

to me following all this, it makes me think that they went live for us shop but the products hadn't even arrived in the USA warehouse for selling hence why now everything has a shipping date attached,

i feel for all you still waiting, you could of bought from korea depart and have that arrive by now and earned points on each item spent.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 29, 2014)

I have emailed them on regards to review points as well, facebook messaged them and everything and still no reply. This is ridiculous.....they are making it hard for me to passionately promote their services.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> have none of you received them yet, on the website it say a few days after it will be shipped , then some of you said they had the shipping date on the order,so is it a general hold up shipping wise ?then there was talk of parcels being held up for 1 or 2 items,surely they would of shipped it out then reshipped once the other things arrived in to the warehouse.
> 
> to me following all this, it makes me think that they went live for us shop but the products hadn't even arrived in the USA warehouse for selling hence why now everything has a shipping date attached,
> 
> i feel for all you still waiting, you could of bought from korea depart and have that arrive by now and earned points on each item spent.


Biancardi waited forever for her shipment, and after recently notifying them was told that they were waiting for one item, but would ship out her items then ship out the out of stock item once it arrived. She placed the USA Exclusive orders through different accounts, but Memebox knows about that and has been shipping all of these items together (lots of people are reporting that this is happening). I placed several orders through multiple accounts, so I'm unsure if they're doing the same for me, but I'm trying to deal with serious issues with them so don't want to try to deal with this until that stuff is resolved. ..But it would be nice if my things magically appeared in the mail today!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

I really want to get the Blackheads box for some reason (yeah, memebox has drilled it into my head to examine my pores like crazy). Not that I have a problem, but it could be cleaner lol. 

The berry one seems tempting too. But I am a sucker for gel moisturizers, mist, everything! *dies*

It is shipping 21st Oct...maybe I can manage that. grr


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

My daily dose and 2nd cooling care is out for delivery . 1 day by express wow . Although predicted time is 11.23 pm tonight . Kamel just jog on a little earlier for me please love .i love DHL.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I really want to get the Blackheads box for some reason (yeah, memebox has drilled it into my head to examine my pores like crazy). Not that I have a problem, but it could be cleaner lol.
> 
> The berry one seems tempting too. But I am a sucker for gel moisturizers, mist, everything! *dies*
> 
> It is shipping 21st Oct...maybe I can manage that. grr


The one thing I hate about new releases, is the fact that sometimes I just don't know if it's worth buying the value sets. But I have this mentality of not wanting to risk wanting it later (and having to pay a bit more, I LOVE the value set discounts). And since the boxes are usually released around the time I'm going to bed, and I usually don't have access to a computer until a few hours after waking up, I feel like I HAVE to make up my mind before I head to bed because I'll end up paying a fair bit more if there's one box I'm on the fence about (not just the few dollars savings, but also paying shipping, which I HATE doing!)

I really don't think I should be allowed to use my credit card at 3AM.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 29, 2014)

They just emailed me back again about the shipping charges on the US free shipping item, and fixed it!

I signed in and got literally the last (sorry guys) lavender blush for $2.07 ($5 code plus 3 points that I don't know why I have)


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> They just emailed me back again about the shipping charges on the US free shipping item, and fixed it!
> 
> I signed in and got literally the last (sorry guys) lavender blush for $2.07 ($5 code plus 3 points that I don't know why I have)


I'm glad you were able to pick it up with the free shipping before it sold out.

Had you purchased it first then asked about the discount, they would still be ignoring your emails, I'm sure!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Postman has been and gone again with no Coffee Break Box. I am a sad panda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi ladies! I am new to memebox and I am so glad I found this thread!

I received my luckybox #9, and I wait for the jackpot box and the blackheads one I ordered today. October sesms so far...

How often do you get repetitions in your boxes? I understand that luckyboxes contain products from previous boxes, but what about the rest of the boxes?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Uh oh!!!

So it seems that all of USA Exclusives items were shipped together, but they never sent me an email notification. However, I just saw that one of the orders said "Completed" and sure enough, there was a tracking number. The package was shipped Priority/2 Day USPS on the 26th. And ALL of my Priority orders tend to arrive within 2 days.

I just looked up the Delivery Confirmation, and it shows that the package just arrived in Iowa.

I live in Massachusetts.

And....Here we go again.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Uh oh!!!
> 
> So it seems that all of USA Exclusives items were shipped together, but they never sent me an email notification. However, I just saw that one of the orders said "Completed" and sure enough, there was a tracking number. The package was shipped Priority/2 Day USPS on the 26th. And ALL of my Priority orders tend to arrive within 2 days.
> 
> ...


mine haven't shipped out yet.  I won't get them before I go on vacation.  pisses me off to no end.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to memebox and I am so glad I found this thread!
> 
> I received my luckybox #9, and I wait for the jackpot box and the blackheads one I ordered today. October sesms so far...
> 
> How often do you get repetitions in your boxes? I understand that luckyboxes contain products from previous boxes, but what about the rest of the boxes?


From what I've seen from recent Luckyboxes, a lot of it is in fact repeats from previous boxes. But after reading lots of unboxings when I first joined Memebox (and just before I joined) it does seem that the recent Lucky boxes focus on also offering a couple of new items not featured in previous boxes. I've also seen that there is the occasional repeat item in general boxes, but it doesn't seem to be that common. I buy a LOT of boxes, so I expect repeats here and there (especially with Lucky boxes), so I think it really depends on how frequently you purchase boxes.  I wouldn't be too worried about constantly getting repeats, it doesn't seem to be that common.

ETA: However, Memebox has been changing a fair bit recently, so I'm not sure this rule will apply much longer. 

On a side note, if you do get repeats that you don't want, there's a Memebox Trade thread in the Memebox Forum, and it's usually pretty easy to trade items you simply don't want.


----------



## blinded (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm passing on the new boxes. My meme box purchases have slowed way down the last couple of weeks, just haven't been interested in the new boxes.


----------



## blinded (Aug 29, 2014)

On a side note, if you do get repeats that you don't want, there's a Memebox Trade thread in the Memebox Forum, and it's usually pretty easy to trade items you simply don't want. 
Can you link to the trade thread? I'm sure it's just because I'm still half asleep, but I can't find it.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine haven't shipped out yet.  I won't get them before I go on vacation.  pisses me off to no end.


Oh, dear. They're really starting to get on my nerves. They've been responding to new emails REALLY quickly, but completely ignore my emails about old boxes going to the wrong address (they changed it, not my fault). And now this package was sent to the wrong state. And I can't help but laugh at how absurd it is that they offer a guaranteed timeframe for their USA Exclusives, then couldn't be bothered to even email you to let you know something was out of stock and alert you of the delay, or just offer to ship the things separately. 

I mean, seriously, how do they even manage to screw these things up so easily and frequently?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> On a side note, if you do get repeats that you don't want, there's a Memebox Trade thread in the Memebox Forum, and it's usually pretty easy to trade items you simply don't want.
> Can you link to the trade thread? I'm sure it's just because I'm still half asleep, but I can't find it.


Sorry, Memebox Swap Thread, Woops. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/


----------



## Shantal (Aug 29, 2014)

My Global 14 arrived this morning. I am not going to spoil it for those of you who are not familiar with the contents yet but I would like to mention that I was really surprised. It is definitely something new for them and the variety of products seems great. So far I am pleased, hopefully the quality will not disappoint.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

I got the berry box because I asked for this a long time back or more specific strawberry, raspberry etc boxes. But guess this will be the same. Feels so much to pay 29.99,- for 1 box. Wanted the two others aswell, but not going to..


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got the berry box because I asked for this a long time back or more specific strawberry, raspberry etc boxes. But guess this will be the same. Feels so much to pay 29.99,- for 1 box. Wanted the two others aswell, but not going to..


I kept wanting the berry box as well so I've just got it for $24.99 using those lame 3 VIP points and a code. I'd probably also like the jelly box but I guess I've spent enough on Memeboxes this month so I don't think I'll be buying this one.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

In the past couple of weeks between the Jackpot box, the day where only the collaboration box was released, and the day of Nail Polish boxes, I'm sort of thinking that next month it will be easy to buy a lot less boxes than I did this month.

(Or, perhaps I'm just looking for a way to justify me buying the 3 boxes in a value set.)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I kept wanting the berry box as well so I've just got it for $24.99 using those lame 3 VIP points and a code. I'd probably also like the jelly box but I guess I've spent enough on Memeboxes this month so I don't think I'll be buying this one.


Yea, I know what you mean. It would've been easier to justify the jelly box if we got 15 VIP points instead of the lousy 3 we got.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The one thing I hate about new releases, is the fact that sometimes I just don't know if it's worth buying the value sets. But I have this mentality of not wanting to risk wanting it later (and having to pay a bit more, I LOVE the value set discounts). And since the boxes are usually released around the time I'm going to bed, and I usually don't have access to a computer until a few hours after waking up, I feel like I HAVE to make up my mind before I head to bed because I'll end up paying a fair bit more if there's one box I'm on the fence about (not just the few dollars savings, but also paying shipping, which I HATE doing!)
> 
> I really don't think I should be allowed to use my credit card at 3AM.


That is so true though~ Maybe the dilemma and short decision frame will force us to spend more. Good strategy on memebox's side.

I am looking up the Korean products for each box to get a picture of what I am expecting to get. Maybe the gel box is not my thing atm: peeling gel, gel liner, gel lip tints, etc.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to memebox and I am so glad I found this thread!
> 
> I received my luckybox #9, and I wait for the jackpot box and the blackheads one I ordered today. October sesms so far...
> 
> How often do you get repetitions in your boxes? I understand that luckyboxes contain products from previous boxes, but what about the rest of the boxes?


Hey hi! 

Luckyboxes are definitely repetitions of what we got in the past. As for themed boxes, it is definitely not common to get repeats, but not too rare either. We do see some; eg Snow white liner in collab box and cute wishlist. Fortunately they don't repeat too much lately, but only the same brands.... eg Hopegirl, Kangskin, etc.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

I just now realized the Blackhead box is going to be selling for $39.00 at regular price, PLUS shipping. I have a feeling the $46 Blackhead box is going to go the way of the Iope box.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just now realized the Blackhead box is going to be selling for $39.00 at regular price, PLUS shipping. I have a feeling the $46 Blackhead box is going to go the way of the Iope box.


It sounded like fun initially...but if we put it this way...

1 bleakhead cleansing oil, 1 peel off pack, 1 pore soother/minimizer, 1 pack of 6 of blackhead strips, probably 1 blackhead out tool and 1 anti-trouble cream. Hmm...doesn't sound like something I need atm..


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Those box's are going to have those Y.E.T products in them


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 29, 2014)

Are the Y.E.T products bad?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Are the Y.E.T products bad?


Well, they don't look like luxury products lol. There about 1$-10$ at most? Y.E.T is in Memebox's shop.


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Are the Y.E.T products bad?


I bought a few things from the store and the quality isn't bad. I like them. 

EDIT: Oh, I also woke up at 4am just to look at the VIP boxes and ended up getting the blackhead one. Hopefully it'll be good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT 2: I've decided to not give out VIP codes anymore, as both Marliepanda and puppymomofthree are having issues with them. Memebox keeps on changing how you can use the codes without any notice..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 29, 2014)

I requested the gel skincare box so I'm picking that up-- wish we had more points though to justify it :I


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I requested the gel skincare box so I'm picking that up-- wish we had more points though to justify it :I


all think all these impulsive buying is a sign for memebox not to give us anymore benefits, because we still buy anyways..  :wacko:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 29, 2014)

I cannot seem to make my VIP codes work today--unless I have a crazy number of boxes in my cart.  All my codes seem to work for 15% off $150 regardless of what they say they are for (free shipping, 10%, etc, they are all 15% off $150 and do not work on a lower dollar amount).  Oh well, no $ for them today.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I cannot seem to make my VIP codes work today--unless I have a crazy number of boxes in my cart.  All my codes seem to work for 15% off $150 regardless of what they say they are for (free shipping, 10%, etc, they are all 15% off $150 and do not work on a lower dollar amount).  Oh well, no $ for them today.


I had some really strange issues earlier. I think they're trying to change their systems to make it stricter to use codes. However, if you're having completely random issues, then maybe it's just a very elaborate glitch?

(I really hope for their sake it's a glitch, because considering how much I spend on boxes if they try to penny pinch, I'm outta here.)


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I cannot seem to make my VIP codes work today--unless I have a crazy number of boxes in my cart.  All my codes seem to work for 15% off $150 regardless of what they say they are for (free shipping, 10%, etc, they are all 15% off $150 and do not work on a lower dollar amount).  Oh well, no $ for them today.


you're right. I jsut tested mine and it only works for $150. Horrible. Do you think it's only for $150 purchase because it's the end of the month and they want to reuse the codes for Sept?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> all think all these impulsive buying is a sign for memebox not to give us anymore benefits, because we still buy anyways..  :wacko:


@@veritazy - I just used one of your $5 codes from your site, thank you very much, I was having trouble finding codes to work for me as I think i have ploughed through them all! I did click through to Memebox from your site before I purchased, but I did already have an affiliate thing on before so I dont know if yours will like, cancel out the other one? I hope so! Thank you anyway!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

The new Jelly box sounds right up my alley, but I'm currently on a Meme no-buy. Maybe if it's a slow seller and still around in a few weeks, I'll consider it.

I also didn't use my VIP codes this month - if any VIP needs one, shoot me a PM with your code request and I'll try to help you out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Aug 29, 2014)

Does anyone have links to the new boxes?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Does anyone have links to the new boxes?


http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/only-vips


----------



## Weebs (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm surprised.  Not one of the boxes that have come out in the last few days are anything I want.  I hate fruity scents so the berry box is out.  I have hundreds of nail polishes so the nail polishes box are out.  Gelly?  Yuck - I hate gels unless it's snail gel.  The blackhead box is semi-tempting but I have enough blackhead/acne removing stuff from previous oil trouble boxes.  Thank you Memebox for helping me save my $$ right now.  Whew!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Either my Cute Wishlist or my Cleansing box is finally out for delivery today (can't tell which one)!!! And the other will hopefully be here tomorrow. I am, like, peepants excited.

My Dani box has officially been kicking around customs for a week, as of today. At least I'll finally have my other boxes to tide me over for a little while! And Scent Boxes ship today, woo hoo!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@veritazy - I just used one of your $5 codes from your site, thank you very much, I was having trouble finding codes to work for me as I think i have ploughed through them all! I did click through to Memebox from your site before I purchased, but I did already have an affiliate thing on before so I dont know if yours will like, cancel out the other one? I hope so! Thank you anyway!


Cool~ Thank you for that! I'm glad it works for you.

I have no idea how the affiliate links go too.. occassionally I get like a few cents in a week. Someone bought a Very berry and I got $1.40 today! Maybe my maths is retarded but that ain't 5%. Still, it is better than nothing. I got $0.25 from a cleansing sorbet purchase a few days ago. This is a good week lol.

(not sure if we can discuss this here because money seems to be a sensitive issue..I'll delete this if not)


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

@@flushblush Lol @ peepants. I'm excited for the scentboxes as well!!!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Cool~ Thank you for that! I'm glad it works for you.
> 
> I have no idea how the affiliate links go too.. occassionally I get like a few cents in a week. Someone bought a Very berry and I got $1.40 today! Maybe my maths is retarded but that ain't 5%. Still, it is better than nothing. I got $0.25 from a cleansing sorbet purchase a few days ago. This is a good week lol.
> 
> (not sure if we can discuss this here because money seems to be a sensitive issue..I'll delete this if not)


If the Very Berry just came through that was me! haha If it was earlier then maybe not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only paid $28 altogether so $1.40 would be 5% of that? I guess you only get 5% of my actual spend not the cost of the box?


----------



## EmiB (Aug 29, 2014)

The new boxes look tempting... but I don't have any points to use at the moment.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> I bought a few things from the store and the quality isn't bad. I like them.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I also woke up at 4am just to look at the VIP boxes and ended up getting the blackhead one. Hopefully it'll be good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *EDIT 2: I've decided to not give out VIP codes anymore, as both Marliepanda and puppymomofthree are having issues with them. Memebox keeps on changing how you can use the codes without any notice.. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The way I figure it is that VIP codes are for you and you alone.  VIP's aren't necessarily affiliates, they may not even blog about their memeboxes and memebox never stated in any email to share that with anyone.  The VIP codes are sent in a VIP email, not an affiliate one. I used to share them and I got a few comments about them not working anymore and memebox explained that they are one time use only.  Not one time per user, but one time, period.  It is unique to the VIP member.


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The way I figure it is that VIP codes are for you and you alone.  VIP's aren't necessarily affiliates, they may not even blog about their memeboxes and memebox never stated in any email to share that with anyone.  The VIP codes are sent in a VIP email, not an affiliate one. I used to share them and I got a few comments about them not working anymore and memebox explained that they are one time use only.  Not one time per user, but one time, period.  It is unique to the VIP member.


Yea, i forgot it was only for vip use only but other vips can still use those codes, just that they no longer differentiate between how much you spend before a certain code can applied, only a minimum of $150 now for aug codes.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yea, i forgot it was only for vip use only but other vips can still use those codes, just that they no longer differentiate between how much you spend before a certain code can applied, only a minimum of $150 now for aug codes.


I've used a VIP code on a non-VIP account, but not sure if this works regularly. 

Is anyone else concerned that they're going to hold back on us when it comes to September codes?


----------



## OiiO (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I sleep-purchased the blackhead box. I have no recollection of the purchase itself, but I vaguely remember seeing other two boxes and also entering my credit card info somewhere. I hope it's good, haha! This is officially my first time sleep-purchasing anything.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yea, i forgot it was only for vip use only but other vips can still use those codes, just that they no longer differentiate between how much you spend before a certain code can applied, only a minimum of $150 now for aug codes.


What I meant was that the code is unique to the person now.  Not that it was only for VIP's.  I could give my VIP code to a non-VIP member and they can use it.  But once it is used, that is it.  I can't even use it anymore.


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What I meant was that the code is unique to the person now.  Not that it was only for VIP's.  I could give my VIP code to a non-VIP member and they can use it.  But once it is used, that is it.  I can't even use it anymore.


Thanks, that part i know already, as i read it from your older posts. I didn't use them. If that's the case (non-vip can use them), then i definitely still have codes to give out but only if people are thinking of spending at least $150 on boxes for the lesser value codes. They don't work for the amount that they state it to be.

@@cfisher, I think they'll just try to become worse in giving points and such, unless sales go down, then they'll throw a big discount in but probably only briefly.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If the Very Berry just came through that was me! haha If it was earlier then maybe not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only paid $28 altogether so $1.40 would be 5% of that? I guess you only get 5% of my actual spend not the cost of the box?


Awww yeah! That explains it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much, hun~


----------



## yunii (Aug 29, 2014)

EmiB said:


> The new boxes look tempting... but I don't have any points to use at the moment.


I know. I wish I have more points or new codes.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, dear. They're really starting to get on my nerves. They've been responding to new emails REALLY quickly, but completely ignore my emails about old boxes going to the wrong address (they changed it, not my fault). And now this package was sent to the wrong state. And I can't help but laugh at how absurd it is that they offer a guaranteed timeframe for their USA Exclusives, then couldn't be bothered to even email you to let you know something was out of stock and alert you of the delay, or just offer to ship the things separately.
> 
> I mean, seriously, how do they even manage to screw these things up so easily and frequently?


My USA orders STILL say "Ready for Shipment" but nothing. I emailed them early last night and no reply. Five emails about getting points for my latest review, no reply. I'm about to give up on that entirely and then just pray my USA stuff magically shows up before the end of September.

Should be getting LB9 today, I hope.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> My USA orders STILL say "Ready for Shipment" but nothing. I emailed them early last night and no reply. Five emails about getting points for my latest review, no reply. I'm about to give up on that entirely and then just pray my USA stuff magically shows up before the end of September.
> 
> Should be getting LB9 today, I hope.


Just a heads up, if you have multiple accounts that you used to order the USA Exclusives, check all of them. Mine showed they weren't shipped yet, until I checked one account that I hardly use, and it showed it was shipped, and it let me check the tracking.

Now, if only they hadn't sent it to IA instead of MA.


----------



## avarier (Aug 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> all think all these impulsive buying is a sign for memebox not to give us anymore benefits, because we still buy anyways..  :wacko:


This^^ Memebox doesn't really NEED to give us benefits. No matter how mad anybody gets about the awful customer service, lost items, damaged items, missing boxes, etc.. everybody is still on to spend as soon as boxes are up... and buy some extra boxes at the same time. In the long run, the VIP codes don't matter to them. They sell boxes no matter what.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't tend to buy without an offer nowadays.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> This^^ Memebox doesn't really NEED to give us benefits. No matter how mad anybody gets about the awful customer service, lost items, damaged items, missing boxes, etc.. everybody is still on to spend as soon as boxes are up... and buy some extra boxes at the same time. In the long run, the VIP codes don't matter to them. They sell boxes no matter what.


Taking advantage of someone or something always ends up snipping them back in the butt. That's what Karma is for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Especially when you're "new".


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> This^^ Memebox doesn't really NEED to give us benefits. No matter how mad anybody gets about the awful customer service, lost items, damaged items, missing boxes, etc.. everybody is still on to spend as soon as boxes are up... and buy some extra boxes at the same time. In the long run, the VIP codes don't matter to them. They sell boxes no matter what.


I think that a lot of us would slow down on the spending a fair bit if not for the codes though, in all honesty.

Even on this forum people constantly say they're going to wait until there's new codes available the following month, and such.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to buy every single box they released. Now I only buy when I really want something. Because I'm scared of what they might/might not have in them, what lies they put in their description, if they're going to spoil and item an not have it in their boxes.. It's just scary nowadays to buy boxes without knowing what they might do to them.. 

Before Omg+kstyle+cute 3 I haven't bought since sleeping beauty, and before that I haven't bought in weeks too. It's good for my wallet tho ^^


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I used to buy every single box they released. Now I only buy when I really want something. Because I'm scared of what they might/might not have in them, what lies they put in their description, if they're going to spoil and item an not have it in their boxes.. It's just scary nowadays to buy boxes without knowing what they might do to them..
> 
> Before Omg+kstyle+cute 3 I haven't bought since sleeping beauty, and before that I haven't bought in weeks too. It's good for my wallet tho ^^


Part of me thinks that maybe they need to stop offering such a large variety of boxes, and instead focus on offering less, better quality boxes. Because lately, some things just sort of seem very...Thrown together.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me thinks that maybe they need to stop offering such a large variety of boxes, and instead focus on offering less, better quality boxes. Because lately, some things just sort of seem very...Thrown together.


Yea I know.. Hopefully they will up their game and get back to their normal standards of boxes. Although lately (f/w, global 14) has been really good. Let's hope the following will be the same and not on Waxing, travellers etc level!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

On a side note, I just received an old Memeshop order, and the most expensive item was missing. What are the chances Memebox fixes this without getting my credit card involved?

Lately, dealing with their "customer service" is the thing I dread the most.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

The VIP codes are ALL screwed up!  The ones in my new VIP email are all mixed up compared to my old emails!  Now I have no idea which one is actually which!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

It would be nice if they slowed down a bit and put together more carefully curated boxes and less of "lets throw it up in the air and see where it lands" type curation.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The VIP codes are ALL screwed up! The ones in my new VIP email are all mixed up compared to my old emails! Now I have no idea which one is actually which!


You think it's on purpose or just them being inept? Evil vs stupid. Don't know which way this is going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You think it's on purpose or just them being inept? Evil vs stupid. Don't know which way this is going!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I doubt it's on purpose since one in particular is giving a much better deal that what it says it should.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 29, 2014)

Girl, take the glitch and run.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone posted the Daily Dose contents yet?

I need my daily dose of spoilers!!!!!!!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Naked Box 24 is back if anyone was wanting it:

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/nakedbox-24-all-in-one#.VAC-dWSwLgI

I don't know enough about the products to know haha


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Naked Box 24 is back if anyone was wanting it:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/nakedbox-24-all-in-one#.VAC-dWSwLgI
> 
> I don't know enough about the products to know haha


That actually looks like a really good box!


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Naked Box 24 is back if anyone was wanting it:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/nakedbox-24-all-in-one#.VAC-dWSwLgI
> 
> I don't know enough about the products to know haha


i didn't think they would do nakedboxes anymore. It's interesting.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That actually looks like a really good box!


Is it new? I ordered it on a new account to use my 2 points, and a $5 coupon so its was $23, it looks nice!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Is it new? I ordered it on a new account to use my 2 points, and a $5 coupon so its was $23, it looks nice!


It seems to be new. I don't ever remember seeing it before. Plus the products are from newer boxes like the cream is from Fermented 2 and the serum is from Collagen box.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It seems to be new. I don't ever remember seeing it before. Plus the products are from newer boxes like the cream is from Fermented 2 and the serum is from Collagen box.


ooooh check me out being on the ball haha!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Its new and it looks good!!  Debating  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

it does look good... why couldn't it be on vip, I would've got it with the blackhead box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Im actually glad I got the Korea's most wanted box



Spoiler














The Memebox global #14 looks great, and I think @@flushblush wanted to know if it was a fullsize



Spoiler



Vita capsule bottle


. It looks like it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

@, that does look nice. I was going to get it yesterday during the restock but thought i should wait to see what the boxes were for today. There are too many boxes I want but no money left..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Man, global 14 looks terrific! Wonder if they'll restock it...


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, that does look nice. I was going to get it yesterday during the restock but thought i should wait to see what the boxes were for today. There are too many boxes I want but no money left..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I still think its over priced for 32$.


----------



## Renata P (Aug 29, 2014)

They closed the VIP offer before noon. It was supposed to be active till 12PM. I was about buying No Blackheads box, but in this situation I won't.


----------



## Sara Faas (Aug 29, 2014)

I want my Global 14 NOW!! It looks so so so good. 

I ended up just getting the Berry box out of the new ones. I contemplated the gel one, but changed my mind at the last min. 

I am super pumped that the scent boxes ship today... come on DHL, express me some goodies. I think that the majority of the things I have coming soon were value sets, so that makes me super excited. I am super impatient and always spoil my surprises when they are snail mailed to me.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 29, 2014)

Man, I really wanted Koreas Most Wanted and Global 14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memenvy  :scared:


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Are the scent boxes DHL as they weren't said to be 'upgraded'


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Are the scent boxes DHL as they weren't said to be 'upgraded'


They should be if purchased in a bundle.


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Naked Box 24 is back if anyone was wanting it:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/nakedbox-24-all-in-one#.VAC-dWSwLgI
> 
> I don't know enough about the products to know haha


Oh nooo, I totally resolved not to buy another box until the end of August, and I was doing so well...... but when I saw that Naked Box, I caved.... it looks so good!!

Do they advertise those?? I feel like they are difficult to find on the site and I don't remember seeing them in emails..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They should be if purchased in a bundle.


Coolio. Only cost me $4.98 for all three too


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm getting  really excited for Earth and Sea to ship  :w00t:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 29, 2014)

Aaah now I know how you feel ladies, first time Memebox not mailing back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need my withdrawal points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I've been emailing since 2 days ago and now I want to buy that jelly box!! and I'm out of coupons so aaah I need those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 29, 2014)

There are less than 100 naked #24 boxes... They must have started with less boxes than usually. I would like to try the IOPE eye cream but I may get it in my jackpot box! (hoping to get 1st or 2nd place!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> Oh nooo, I totally resolved not to buy another box until the end of August, and I was doing so well...... but when I saw that Naked Box, I caved.... it looks so good!!
> 
> Do they advertise those?? I feel like they are difficult to find on the site and I don't remember seeing them in emails..


I was just milling about on the website (always looking for the impossible milk and cacao restock... it wont happen haha) and I just saw it, I am always so behind I just assumed it was a restock, not new!

But nope, no email or anything


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

No reply to my email about lip care box on the 8th


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah now I know how you feel ladies, first time Memebox not mailing back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need my withdrawal points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and I've been emailing since 2 days ago and now I want to buy that jelly box!! and I'm out of coupons so aaah I need those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They've been avoiding my reviews, as in, they reply about discounts in there shop, but no acknowledgement of memepoints for my blog reviews..


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

My review ones haven't been answered in over a week. I think that ship has sailed


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My review ones haven't been answered in over a week. I think that ship has sailed


I'm always late to the party!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

I was always surprised that not all affiliates were told about it


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Is there a portion of the Memebox website or the affliate area that actually talks about the Memepoints for reviews? If not, I wonder if it was something that was extended to a few bloggers early on, and now they're not sure how to shut it down.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

When I asked for a blogger code they told me to send my reviews. I did and they gave me points as they asked for them


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Did they ask for specific reviews? I also wonder if there are specific guidelines in place for the reviews, such as word count, number of pictures, etc...

ETA: Sorry for all the questions! The points in exchange for reviews has always intrigued me a bit--it seems so casual/random, which is maybe now why people are being ignored.


----------



## mjlsweep (Aug 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I was just milling about on the website (always looking for the impossible milk and cacao restock... it wont happen haha) and I just saw it, I am always so behind I just assumed it was a restock, not new!
> 
> But nope, no email or anything


Nice one, marliepanda.  

I am looking at all of the previous Nakedboxes, and I have to say, this one #24 seems like the best one! Yay!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

I sent my YouTube and my blogposts prior to YouTube. Good, bad, indifferent I received them


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Are the scent boxes DHL as they weren't said to be 'upgraded'


They specifically were not upgraded.  That was part of the reason everyone was so grumpy about it.  They charged the $6.99 for two of the boxes and the third was free.  but no upgraded shipping.  I hope they do it anyway though.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope so too. They were full of shady practices on that deal


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

mjlsweep said:


> Nice one, marliepanda.
> 
> I am looking at all of the previous Nakedboxes, and I have to say, this one #24 seems like the best one! Yay!


I can only find it now with a direct link that I had put on my blog... searching brings up nothing and its not on the New section of either box type?

Weird!


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Naked box needs to be one word (nakedbox)


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No reply to my email about lip care box on the 8th


Yep, they stop responding to my lip care email chain, and then sent me a rate your help email, which I marked as unsatisfactory and they didn't respond to that either.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Yep, they stop responding to my lip care email chain, and then sent me a rate your help email, which I marked as unsatisfactory and they didn't respond to that either.


I never even got one reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 29, 2014)

Just got an email about the NakedBox so I guess they do advertise it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was just putting in the word 'naked' (always a dangerous game) first of all I was getting 1 through 24, but then only a couple. The site is so odd at times haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Yep, they stop responding to my lip care email chain, and then sent me a rate your help email, which I marked as unsatisfactory and they didn't respond to that either.


 I had this last night this morning I got rate our email I stated that it was shit and until they answered the questions I had asked and they had read their email and gave me the correct points as they offered for damaged smile box and not put half the amount in my view hasn't changed . This was after I'd told them after all the boxes and help and customers sent there way they are now fobbing long term customers off and not clearing stuff up there and then I can't give them a woop woop well done . I was anoyed they can't even read there own emails linked to explain.

I also think what they said on Facebook speaks volumes .


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I had this last night this morning I got rate our email I stated that it was shit and until they answered the questions I had asked and they had read their email and gave me the correct points as they offered for damaged smile box and not put half the amount in my view hasn't changed . This was after I'd told them after all the boxes and help and customers sent there way they are now fobbing long term customers off and not clearing stuff up there and then I can't give them a woop woop well done . I was anoyed they can't even read there own emails linked to explain.
> 
> I also think what they said on Facebook speaks volumes .


@@Lorna ljblog What did they say on Facebook? I'm at work (shhh), so can't access.

@ Thank you for remembering my question! So thrilled for those who ordered that box; it looks amazing.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

They have admitted their customer service email is put of control as they are growing too fast. Lol


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They have admitted their customer service email is put of control as they are growing too fast. Lol


Haaaaa! Well, at least they're finally admitting it! That's something, right? Step 1: Acknowledge the problem.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Tbh this is a month old problem if not longer.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 29, 2014)

So happy I did not buy the boxes this morning!  Naked 24 was perfect for me!!!  Yippee!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh this is a month old problem if not longer.


Oh yeah, believe me, I know! Just glad they're finally owning up!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 29, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Haaaaa! Well, at least they're finally admitting it! That's something, right? Step 1: Acknowledge the problem.


yes they wrote thisWe are extremely sorry to hear that. We are growing at an exponential rate so the number of inquiries from customers we get on a daily basis is out of control We are currently working on improving our service so you can have positive shopping experiences with Memebox! Thanks again for your patience.

Well clearly you grown too quick . Clearly we been telling you for months to answer emails quicker . Slow down on boxes and talk to the customer and answer their emails before moving into the next person. It stops people feeling head desk and sending multiple emails throughout the week.its also the customer keeping you in business and paying your wages.presently your CS is as good as glossyboxUK.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes they wrote this
> 
> We are extremely sorry to hear that. We are growing at an exponential rate so the number of inquiries from customers we get on a daily basis is out of control We are currently working on improving our service so you can have positive shopping experiences with Memebox! Thanks again for your patience.
> 
> Well clearly you grown too quick . Clearly we been telling you for months to answer emails quicker . Slow down on boxes and talk to the customer and answer their emails before moving into the next person. It stops people feeling head desk and sending multiple emails throughout the week.its also the customer keeping you in business and paying your wages.presently your CS is as good as glossyboxUK.


I completely agree. I found it particularly annoying that they had that big push for new customers with the Jackpot box. It's like, why are you guys pouring so much energy into obtaining new customers when you can barely take care of the ones you already have? Some of the women on this very forum have spent thousands of dollars on Memebox, or helped them out in other significant ways through word of mouth, and they get treated like crap.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 29, 2014)

They have a huge profit margin, judging by how much Hopegirl and Puresmile we get in our boxes and pay marked up prices for, so they really really need to invest that money into hiring more staff for their San Fran office.

And if the San Fran office is just a proxy address, then dedicate some of the current Korean staff to it.


----------



## dianarama (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They specifically were not upgraded.  That was part of the reason everyone was so grumpy about it.  They charged the $6.99 for two of the boxes and the third was free.  but no upgraded shipping.  I hope they do it anyway though.


I went to the DHL site and used the track by shipper's reference number option and used the order number. It appears my scent boxes did get an upgrade to express.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Cool. If that has happened to mine I should get it early morning monday


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 29, 2014)

It's weird because I'm emailing about my withdrawal and that they ignore, also that email included so requestds for review points.

I've bought 100 memeboxes and I'm working my ass of to write a unboxing review for all boxes, I really enjoy writing and I do see a lot of new faces on my blog which I love.

getting memepoints is also an extra motivation. Even blogging when I'm sick, don't want to disappoint my readers and I want to buy more memboxes the next day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(still sick and I'm going to blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I really hope they don't they stay sweet and don't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Review vitamin box product:



Spoiler



Also just put on the puresmile lip balm from the vitamin box, it tingles annoying, you hardly smell fruit; more the strong mint cloud floating under you nose from it, and it's super duper sticky and when you by touch it with you finger (I applied with my finger) you really need to wash your hands, it's like sticking them into a jar of honey. Overal I really "like" it xD ... no not really almost bought the honey one at yesstyle XD



Also did anyone tried out one of these Pure Smile Gelee labo masks? got a favorite or just don't buy at all?


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

dianarama said:


> I went to the DHL site and used the track by shipper's reference number option and used the order number. It appears my scent boxes did get an upgrade to express.


Great idea - mine did, too! They're in Cincinatti and may be here tomorrow! Very pleasantly surprised. Hopefully this is consistent for everyone who ordered the bundle.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

dianarama said:


> I went to the DHL site and used the track by shipper's reference number option and used the order number. It appears my scent boxes did get an upgrade to express.


omg, I'm SO glad!!!  I hope mine are too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: they are!  They left Hong Kong tomorrow at 3am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

I just checked, my Scentboxes were shipped DHL Express, sad that we will all have to wait until Monday to get them, but hey it's better than Standard shipping.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just checked, my Scentboxes were shipped DHL Express, sad that we will all have to wait until Monday to get them, but hey it's better than Standard shipping.


Does DHL not deliver on Saturdays?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Not here. How do I check guys. Show me how to do it


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not here. How do I check guys. Show me how to do it


http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html Enter your order number and country it's going to.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I still think its over priced for 32$.


I think this might be the best box so far... Or the Dani box.I really really regret not getting it!

Does anyone think that another restock is possible? (Korea's most wanted)

The blithe product looks so Great, and you got the berry one, ah good for you!

I was thinking it might be in the berry box too... Anyone?

Ps. After e-mail ing them like five times they restored my deleted account...

Although the "e-mail us at [email protected]" part just disappeared from the Bottom of the page... I dont Know how new customers can TRY to resolve their issues:/


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not here. How do I check guys. Show me how to do it


Grab your order number, go to dhl.com, on the right hand side of the screen there will be a space for express tracking, but choose "More Tracking Options" underneath. Then choose "Track by Shipper's Reference" on the left and enter your order number in the Shipper's Reference field; you shouldn't need anything else. Click "Track" and voila!

Edit: or just follow Kelly Silva's link; much easier!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

What is shippers reference?


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

How do I get order number? Sorry I am unsure


----------



## flushblush (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> How do I get order number? Sorry I am unsure


If you have your ready for shipment email from Memebox, you can get it from there, or you can go into your order history in your Memebox account and find your scent boxes - your number should be there, too. I hope that helps!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea I know.. Hopefully they will up their game and get back to their normal standards of boxes. Although lately (f/w, global 14) has been really good. Let's hope the following will be the same and not on Waxing, travellers etc level!


Totally agree. I've been so leery of buying boxes this month. Global #14 and Luckybox #9 look good, excited for them both, and the Cleansing box I received today is also nice. Not disappointed. Waiting on a few other August boxes that I'm hoping are good as well and then we're onto a ton of September boxes. But I only have 3 boxes lined up for September/October - August has been a very blah month for me. A couple boxes I would love to buy but I won't without points or some good promo codes.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 29, 2014)

Cheers. I had the wrong number from different order. I am such a numpty. DHL are only mon to fri in uk


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I still think its over priced for 32$.


For what it is, I would have to agree. It may be a lot of items but it's a lot of inexpensive product. I'm happy with it and not dissatisfied at all, but throw something in there that makes it worth the cost.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

I have four orders from the scentboxes - 2 tropicals, one floral and one sweet.  2 different accounts - do you think they will bundle them &amp; send DHL express?  I don't think one order number will do it - as I tried all 4 orders and nothing.  I wonder if I have to add all of the order numbers together, with a comma?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have four orders from the scentboxes - 2 tropicals, one floral and one sweet.  2 different accounts - do you think they will bundle them &amp; send DHL express?  I don't think one order number will do it - as I tried all 4 orders and nothing.  I wonder if I have to add all of the order numbers together, with a comma?


Wishful thinking, but I doubt it. They probably only did it for the bundle.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

The more I look at it the more awesome Naked Box #24 gets...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The more I look at it the more awesome Naked Box #24 gets...


I'm so excited that the Nakedboxes seem to be continuing--when I look at some past versions I salivate over products that I now understand.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Totally agree. I've been so leery of buying boxes this month. Global #14 and Luckybox #9 look good, excited for them both, and the Cleansing box I received today is also nice. Not disappointed. Waiting on a few other August boxes that I'm hoping are good as well and then we're onto a ton of September boxes. But I only have 3 boxes lined up for September/October - August has been a very blah month for me. A couple boxes I would love to buy but I won't without points or some good promo codes.


Hello there! Just a heads up...The Boscian product in LB#9 was in the Fermented 2 box. So you should double/triple/quadruple check the ingredients before you use it.

I agree. This round of boxes are looking really nice. I regret not getting the cleansing box...I think it looks fantastic too.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

@ glad I dodged all the bullet so far except for 1/2 (10 mins and #13). Getting the #14, Most wanted and Earth/sea soon. This is exciting news! Thanks for the share.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> This^^ Memebox doesn't really NEED to give us benefits. No matter how mad anybody gets about the awful customer service, lost items, damaged items, missing boxes, etc.. everybody is still on to spend as soon as boxes are up... and buy some extra boxes at the same time. In the long run, the VIP codes don't matter to them. They sell boxes no matter what.


True, I really love memebox but seriously, as a student I need to watch my spending and know that one day I am moving out of here. This mountain of stuff is daunting, and I really don't need more. The vip sales ended prematurely (thank god), so I didn't get any of the latest boxes. I have tons coming in Sept alone, so probably a no-buy for me is the wisest decision atm. (and yeah, I am letting my memepoints expire. no regrets)


----------



## catyz (Aug 29, 2014)

This is what I just got from the memeshop!  Still missing two more purchases but at least two came! yay!  thanks to the mask enablers here, I got all this!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm, okay. Checked the mail today and I'm confused.

Got my Luckybox 9, which is great, no leaks or anything. Then I got two more Memebox deliveries. I opened the first to find the Near Skin cleansing foam I'd ordered on the 21st. So I got that, but still no movement on anything from the 14th order.

Then I opened the second identical box and found... Another Near Skin cleanser. The exact same one. I only ordered one. Hmmm...??


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how amazing the Daily dose of Beauty box was!  I didnt get it but I kiiinda wish I did...


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 29, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Hmm, okay. Checked the mail today and I'm confused.
> 
> Got my Luckybox 9, which is great, no leaks or anything. Then I got two more Memebox deliveries. I opened the first to find the Near Skin cleansing foam I'd ordered on the 21st. So I got that, but still no movement on anything from the 14th order.
> 
> Then I opened the second identical box and found... Another Near Skin cleanser. The exact same one. I only ordered one. Hmmm...??


Hey, if they don't communicate to us about missing or broken boxes, I vote you don't communicate to them about found and extra boxes


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't know if anyone mentioned this before or not, but clicking on the Korean flag on the global site now redirects again to the Korean Memebox/Memeshop site. I'm about to pour myself a fine vintage of diet coke and salivate over the wonders of Meme-K.  :drive:


----------



## veritazy (Aug 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned this before or not, but clicking on the Korean flag on the global site now redirects again to the Korean Memebox/Memeshop site. I'm about to pour myself a fine vintage of diet coke and salivate over the wonders of Meme-K.  :drive:


Hehe yeah it was there forever. I made a funpost again after salivating over the more omg stuff on their site. Definitely much better than our global shop.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hello there! Just a heads up...The Boscian product in LB#9 was in the Fermented 2 box. So you should double/triple/quadruple check the ingredients before you use it.
> 
> I agree. This round of boxes are looking really nice. I regret not getting the cleansing box...I think it looks fantastic too.


Hi! I've been meaning to message you....thank you, the Collagen box has arrived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I'm excited to try the peeling gel from Cleansing, never used anything like that before. Perhaps they will restock for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think the Naked box looks great and would actually buy if I didn't already have doubles of two products and wasn't allergic to a third. BUT so nice to see something that would have interested me, for a change.


----------



## Hlee (Aug 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah curious about that one too. It sounds like a good concept, but with no specific theme..so it could be anything.





jozbnt said:


> Does anyone have the daily dose of beauty box spoilers? I know it just shipped yesterday, but I'm just impatient and curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just posted pictures in the Superbox Discussion - Spoilers thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by how amazing the Daily dose of Beauty box was!  I didnt get it but I kiiinda wish I did...


Where did you see spoilers for it?


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

The new boxes are shipping end of October! I will forget I've ordered one if I order now!!!

And this makes me wonder - when they release a new box, do they have the products already selected or they first advertise the theme and then select the products???


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 29, 2014)

Awesome, my 3x Scent Bundle is DHL so it'll be here next week. I won't be home, what can I do about that? Leave a signed note on the door?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

On the bottom of the generic email sent to a couple of my accounts announcing the new boxes ( already bought what I wanted during the night with VIP links), there is the following notice in a small gray box:

*Quick Notification:*

*We will be on national holiday from August 6th to August 10th, including the weekends. Please understand that there may be possible delays arising from our domestic logistics and handling of orders. *

WHY on earth did they wait this late to apprise their customers that " there may be possible delays"? As if we didn't KNOW. 

On a positive note, I think the Berry box might be fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

On a negative note, I finally got a " resolution" email about my box which has always had and still has the wrong STATE listed shipping address on the order under " order details".

The Memebox team tells me that the address is now correct in my Address Book. Darn right it is. I changed it myself, they didn't, and they still have the shipping for this box going many states away from me,* to CA*.

I KNOW there is a language barrier sometimes, but OMG about the late notification about their holiday and the non- correction of my shipping address.
I don't think they know what they are doing, truly.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 29, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Hmm, okay. Checked the mail today and I'm confused.
> 
> Got my Luckybox 9, which is great, no leaks or anything. Then I got two more Memebox deliveries. I opened the first to find the Near Skin cleansing foam I'd ordered on the 21st. So I got that, but still no movement on anything from the 14th order.
> 
> Then I opened the second identical box and found... Another Near Skin cleanser. The exact same one. I only ordered one. Hmmm...??


I just got all of the items that I purchased from the USA shop on 8/21 (all shipped 8/26), but it looks like my 8/14 purchases haven't shipped out yet. For the 8/21 orders, only one of the orders was actually marked as complete, but everything came together--I assume that it will be the same for my 8/14 orders when they do ship out. I wonder what item is holding everything up.


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

I've just noticed that the description of the new boxes doesn't say how many products will be included, did I missed this on previous superboxes, I haven't ordered superboxes recently?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> On the bottom of the generic email sent to a couple of my accounts announcing the new boxes ( already bought what I wanted during the night with VIP links), there is the following notice in a small gray box: Quick Notification: We will be on national holiday from August 6th to August 10th, including the weekends. Please understand that there may be possible delays arising from our domestic logistics and handling of orders.


I suspect that they made a mistake in the note and they mean 6 to 10 September because Chuseok (Korean thanksgiving) looks like it's 7, 8, and 9 September (Sunday to Tuesday) this year. The official date is 8 September, but the three dates are all public holidays. Anyway, it's a good time to be a kpop fan (IDOL OLYMPICS! CROSSDRESSING PERFORMANCES!), but a wretched time to be a beauty fan waiting for shipments.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

Just saw the Daily Dose spoilers. That box really exceeded expectations.

It's really really good!

Thank you again @@blinded for posting about the restock.

Meanwhile my HB3 and K Wrap up arrived today.

The Wrap up is actually better in person...so I am OK with it. And miraculously the lip manicure was in a very wearable peachy coral.

The H&amp;B body box was a big miss for me. I'll use about 2 or 3 of the products.

(maybe). No more H&amp;B boxes for me though.  I would so much rather have a Fermented 3, or an Oriental Medicine 2.0


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that they made a mistake in the note and they mean 6 to 10 September because Chuseok (Korean thanksgiving) looks like it's 7, 8, and 9 September (Sunday to Tuesday) this year. The official date is 8 September, but the three dates are all public holidays. Anyway, it's a good time to be a kpop fan (IDOL OLYMPICS! CROSSDRESSING PERFORMANCES!), but a wretched time to be a beauty fan waiting for shipments.


How many holidays do they have in Korea, a week every month? So jealous of these long holidays!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that they made a mistake in the note and they mean 6 to 10 September because Chuseok (Korean thanksgiving) looks like it's 7, 8, and 9 September (Sunday to Tuesday) this year. The official date is 8 September, but the three dates are all public holidays. Anyway, it's a good time to be a kpop fan (IDOL OLYMPICS! CROSSDRESSING PERFORMANCES!), but a wretched time to be a beauty fan waiting for shipments.


I'm happy for them, and for you, as a fan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I understand the " beauty fan" part as well, since my hue and cry is that I just want my boxes. How often is Korea off on holiday? I know that my shopping addiction is pretty messed up, shipping wise, from Thanksgiving until after New Year's so I'm asking with the full acknowledgment that the USA has two months of off and on holidays, delayed shipping then rush shipping for Christmas, etc.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

seachange said:


> I've just noticed that the description of the new boxes doesn't say how many products will be included, did I missed this on previous superboxes, I haven't ordered superboxes recently?


Not only have they dropped the description of contents of the superbox, when I ordered my Berry box in the middle of the night, it had wording of a Superbox, but I knew it wasn't because the numbering would be way off. It didn't say " Memebox Special" or anything.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> How often is Korea off on holiday?


Not exceptionally often. Here's a list of the 2014 public and observed holidays. Early October will be another really painful time for shipping with two different official public holidays.


----------



## avarier (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hello there! Just a heads up...The Boscian product in LB#9 was in the Fermented 2 box. So you should double/triple/quadruple check the ingredients before you use it.


What is this product used for?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

It's either an anti-aging spot treatment or it's for eye and lip wrinkles.

I don't have the info card handy.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 29, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Hi! I've been meaning to message you....thank you, the Collagen box has arrived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm excited to try the peeling gel from Cleansing, never used anything like that before. Perhaps they will restock for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think the Naked box looks great and would actually buy if I didn't already have doubles of two products and wasn't allergic to a third. BUT so nice to see something that would have interested me, for a change.


Peeling gels are great! I think you will like it. It's also perfect to use before a sheet mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yay. Glad Collagen finally arrived!

Btw, I had "peeling envy" when I saw the cleansing box,

so I had to run and purchase a peeling gel asap! It was a glam emergency.


----------



## avarier (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's either an anti-aging spot treatment or it's for eye and lip wrinkles.
> 
> I don't have the info card handy.


It says whitening.. so I don't understand, is it for brightening or wrinkles? Who wants bright wrinkles? I don't understand it.

ETA: https://beautyfindsforme.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/ferm2.png

photo credit to @@biancardi blog


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Not only have they dropped the description of contents of the superbox, when I ordered my Berry box in the middle of the night, it had wording of a Superbox, but I knew it wasn't because the numbering would be way off. It didn't say " Memebox Special" or anything.


The Berry box still has superbox in the description, but is listed under the Memebox section? Bazaar!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 29, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Hey, if they don't communicate to us about missing or broken boxes, I vote you don't communicate to them about found and extra boxes


I wasn't planning to, I just want my stuff I ordered on the 14th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> It says whitening.. so I don't understand, is it for brightening or wrinkles? Who wants bright wrinkles? I don't understand it.
> 
> ETA: https://beautyfindsforme.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/ferm2.png
> 
> photo credit to @@biancardi blog


I think there are 2 different products that look exactly the same especially with the Korean description, ones is whitening, the other for wrinkles, I've got the wrinkles one in the scincare box I think.


----------



## aralosin (Aug 29, 2014)

Since someone mentioned DHL delivering on Monday and now I'm curious, are they gonna deliver on Labor Day? Cuz, it would be nice to get them a day sooner, but I'd feel bad for the poor delivery guy...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 29, 2014)

My mailman delivered 4 times in a row this week and tomorrow he will deliver to me again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder what he must think what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I just got all of the items that I purchased from the USA shop on 8/21 (all shipped 8/26), but it looks like my 8/14 purchases haven't shipped out yet. For the 8/21 orders, only one of the orders was actually marked as complete, but everything came together--I assume that it will be the same for my 8/14 orders when they do ship out. I wonder what item is holding everything up.


I got 2 of my orders from this week, but my 8/14 are still held up.   sigh.  I bet it was the lip macaroons.  I am noticing in my commissions area that there are lot of pending lip macaroons from 8/14


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Just saw the Daily Dose spoilers. That box really exceeded expectations.
> 
> It's really really good!
> 
> ...


I got my H&amp;B 3 and superfood.  Obviously, superfood is much superior than H&amp;B 3, but I also do like H&amp;B 3 - I won't use the hair pack thing, but will use everything else.   I will not purchase another H&amp;B box, as I only purchased this for the Korean spa theme and I didn't think much of how they curated the box.  If it had been advertised as a normal H&amp;B box, I would not have gotten it.  The only thing in the box that is even remotely Korean spa is the exfoliating towel.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> It says whitening.. so I don't understand, is it for brightening or wrinkles? Who wants bright wrinkles? I don't understand it.
> 
> ETA: https://beautyfindsforme.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/ferm2.png
> 
> photo credit to @@biancardi blog


this is what I found out in my research on  *Bocians Cycle Repair Whitening Spot* - the whitening is really to even out the skin tone, based on the description below


_*GALACTOMYCES FERMENT FILTRATE:* Helps control our skin’s PH balance. Brightens skin. Naturally remove dead skin cells, resulting in softer, smoother skin. Needed nutrition to the skin and make the skin elastic and transparent. _
_*HYALURONIC ACID: *Hyaluronic acid plays a key role in the skin’s extracellular matrix and has been shown to maintain hydration, improve elasticity and protect against free radical damage. In the skin, hyaluronic acid is responsible for capturing water, in turn maintaining the smoothness and plumpness of the skin. When hyaluronic acid is depleted, skin can become dehydrated and lose elasticity, which accentuates lines and furrows._
_*WHITENING Main Ingredient: N**iacinamide(VITAMIN B3)* has several other skin care benefits besides just acne treatments. It works as a moisturizer, too. It also acts as a skin whitener. This is not to say that it strictly whitens. It acts to restore a healthier complexion. It also smooths the skin and reduces signs of aging like wrinkles. This is due to the fact that it promotes regeneration at the cellular level._
_*PEONY ROOT EXTRACT:*  Improves skin elasticity _
_*ADENOSINE:* Helps to improve wrinkles_
for the other tube

*cotterang Aesthetic Reparative-K cream* This is seems to be a product that is helpful for those who engage in laser, chemical or other facial treatments. That said, even though I do not (yet), this can be used on my laugh lines around my eyes, as well as other areas that I want to spot target. This product has gold in it, which probably explains the HIGH price tag on such a small product. 20 g Value $43.00

Product Description: A facial cream for soothing and nourishing stimulated skin, the Aesthetic Reparative-K Cream is packed with high concentrates of centella asiatica extracts, jojoba oil, sunflower seed oil, and gold extracts. Its soothing formula works to hydrate and calm reddened, sensitive skin by creating a protective layer on top and by instigating skin regeneration.

Main Ingredient: Jissi centella asiatica extract, jojoba oil, wheat oil, sunflower seed oil, panthenol, arginine, allantoin, Squalane, Dipotassium Glyrrhizate


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 29, 2014)

There is a new chocolate macaroon lip balm in the USA exclusives section for $5.25!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

I also was impressed with the ingredients of the Boscians.  Both of them.  They don't mess around.  The ingredients are ones that deliver as promised.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 29, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> There is a new chocolate macaroon lip balm in the USA exclusives section for $5.25!


Oooh yum! I just ordered two, one for me and one for a gift, if I don't end up loving it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Aug 29, 2014)

@@Saffyra

@@biancardi

so the whitening one, is that something you would use under eyes?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 29, 2014)

aralosin said:


> Since someone mentioned DHL delivering on Monday and now I'm curious, are they gonna deliver on Labor Day? Cuz, it would be nice to get them a day sooner, but I'd feel bad for the poor delivery guy...


Oh duh, you're right completely forgot about the holiday. So...now Tuesday? Ugh that sucks having to wait that long for an Express shipped bundle.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ahhh...happy Friday. 6 memeboxes today, and now relaxing with a glass of wine and the sponge pore refining mask .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Aug 29, 2014)

I am so so happy that I bought the daily dose of beauty box! It looks amazing. I was surprised to see the makeup items in there, but the skincare items look absolutely incredible and right up my alley. It was a box I bought on the whim too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@Saffyra
> 
> @@biancardi
> 
> so the whitening one, is that something you would use under eyes?


You certainly can.  You can also use it to fade acne scars.  Technically, if you're older and your hands get age spots you can use it on your hands too.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 29, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@Saffyra
> 
> @@biancardi
> 
> so the whitening one, is that something you would use under eyes?


I use the cotterang Aesthetic Reparative-K cream for my laugh lines around my eyes.  I haven't used the first item yet, but I would also use that around my eyes as well


----------



## avarier (Aug 29, 2014)

thank you both!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2014)

It could be a glitch with my browser, as happens sometimes on the Memebox site, but I don't see the category " Ready To Ship".

Did they eliminate this? 
This is similar to the latest " Special" Memebox descriptions being thrown together without the " Special" designation.

Has their employee shortage extended to the website design now?


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It could be a glitch with my browser, as happens sometimes on the Memebox site, but I don't see the category " Ready To Ship".
> 
> Did they eliminate this?
> 
> ...


They definitely develop in production.  The website can change sixteen times in a day!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes they wrote this
> 
> We are extremely sorry to hear that. We are growing at an exponential rate so the number of inquiries from customers we get on a daily basis is out of control We are currently working on improving our service so you can have positive shopping experiences with Memebox! Thanks again for your patience.
> 
> Well clearly you grown too quick . Clearly we been telling you for months to answer emails quicker . Slow down on boxes and talk to the customer and answer their emails before moving into the next person. It stops people feeling head desk and sending multiple emails throughout the week.its also the customer keeping you in business and paying your wages.presently your CS is as good as glossyboxUK.


I think they're a bit full of it. 

The problem does not seem to be that they don't answer emails, or that it takes too long, the problem seems to be the emails that they choose to respond to. I've waited weeks for them to deal with SERIOUS issues. Boxes being sent to an address that they magically changed nearly a month ago, mostly. They respond to simple and silly emails constantly. I've seen people talking about sending in really dumb questions and comments, and getting paragraph long responses. But they CONVENIENTLY fail to deal with the problems customers are having that NEED to be fixed. If one of us sends in a question about a box, or asks them general questions, we tend to get really quick responses. If we need them to deal with a problem, or anything that involves them losing money, even if it only takes 3 seconds to fix (like someone else mentioning they just needed their address to be corrected in their account) they just can't be bothered.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> They definitely develop in production. The website can change sixteen times in a day!


Which is crazy. I'm a database admin and we run a production and eval site and sometimes take months before all bugs are for sure fixed and then move everything to production. I guess running things half assed is the Meme way.


----------



## hollyysj (Aug 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if you end up canceling a box, do you only get points back for the price you paid excluding the coupon codes or do they include the code points? I'm thinking about canceling a box cause I'm not really interested in it anymore, but I want to get a different box and I'm just wondering if I'm going to lose the discount from the code &amp; pay more for a new box since the code is no longer valid...


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

hollyysj said:


> Does anyone know if you end up canceling a box, do you only get points back for the price you paid excluding the coupon codes or do they include the code points? I'm thinking about canceling a box cause I'm not really interested in it anymore, but I want to get a different box and I'm just wondering if I'm going to lose the discount from the code &amp; pay more for a new box since the code is no longer valid...


From the orders that I canceled I did receive my points back, but when they confirmed the cancellation with me they did warn me that I would not be able to use the same coupon code again. 

You may be able to get someone else's code for use if it's one from this month, some of the ladies on here are even offering to give out their extra/unused codes for the month.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I am so so happy that I bought the daily dose of beauty box! It looks amazing. I was surprised to see the makeup items in there, but the skincare items look absolutely incredible and right up my alley. It was a box I bought on the whim too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can someone link me to the spoiler?


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Can someone link me to the spoiler?


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 30, 2014)

Daily Dose of Beauty is Restocked.

(Or maybe it never went out of stock after yesterday's restocking?!!!)

Anyway, it's on the site if anyone is interested.


----------



## raindrop (Aug 30, 2014)

I've got say, I follow this thread like a crazy stalker, but so far (knock on wood), I haven't had any major problems, or been ignored by the CS. It must just be lucky timing. In fact, the only major thing that has happened is that I received 2 orders of my Pore 3/Fermented 2 bundle but only bought one, which is not a bad mistake to have to deal with. But as I read this, I feel like my time must be coming due...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 30, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I've got say, I follow this thread like a crazy stalker, but so far (knock on wood), I haven't had any major problems, or been ignored by the CS. It must just be lucky timing. In fact, the only major thing that has happened is that I received 2 orders of my Pore 3/Fermented 2 bundle but only bought one, which is not a bad mistake to have to deal with. But as I read this, I feel like my time must be coming due...


I never thought that after buying products at the rate of almost one order per day for 3 months that they would CHANGE my address to California and then say they fixed the problem when the order summary clearly still says CA either.

The weird and downright hurtful stuff happens when you least expect it, then they blame a holiday or their growth on not being able to figure out that not everyone lives in CA, maybe?? IDK but I do think they've all heard of Memebox USA and CA now...

I am not going to get one of my boxes because now they say they fixed the address when it is clearly still wrong on the Order Summary page for that one box. 

If the Invoice on the Order Summary is not what they ship from, then they are the only company I know which doesn't. 

I don't really care about late orders. I just want my things in good condition. I understand that orders are behind because of multiple factors, and I've always had the philosophy that things coming that far and with political obstacles, customs and language barriers arrive when I see the package on the doorstep, but to not even TRY to fix one abbreviation for a state in an address on one order that their computer messed up in the first place is beyond me.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

hollyysj said:


> Does anyone know if you end up canceling a box, do you only get points back for the price you paid excluding the coupon codes or do they include the code points? I'm thinking about canceling a box cause I'm not really interested in it anymore, but I want to get a different box and I'm just wondering if I'm going to lose the discount from the code &amp; pay more for a new box since the code is no longer valid...


You will lose the ability to use that code again.  If it was a blogger $5 code, you will have to find a different type of code.  If the one you used was 4 digits, you will have to find one that is 6 digits or vice versa.

They will refund you points you used.  BUT (!!!) if they were the type you had to use by a certain date, it is likely they may not give them back.  It tends to depend.  You can always email and ask. 

New codes will come out September 1st, though.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I never thought that after buying products at the rate of almost one order per day for 3 months that they would CHANGE my address to California and then say they fixed the problem when the order summary clearly still says CA either.
> 
> The weird and downright hurtful stuff happens when you least expect it, then they blame a holiday or their growth on not being able to figure out that not everyone lives in CA, maybe?? IDK but I do think they've all heard of Memebox USA and CA now...
> 
> ...


I continued to buy after their address issue, but it baffles me that they not only changed the state, but also went and changed the zip code, I have NEVER heard of such a thing happening. I don't care if they accidentally slip up and send me the wrong box, or mess up the address, or send me a damaged item. I do care, greatly so, that they simply can not be bothered with such things. I have been selling online for 10 years, and dealt with countless online orders including hundreds from overseas, not once have I ever experienced such horrible customer service, and complete indifference to their own errors.

I honestly just can not imagine how someone could run a company, and go so far out of their way to ignore customers and avoid fixing problems. It's as though the customer service representative(s) simply weed out what they feel like dealing with, then wait for someone else to fix all the problems. I mean, are these people not trained to answer any questions beyond the sorts of things that can be answered by browsing their website or simply googling something?

Honestly, I think half of the people that post in this thread (possibly closer to all, I don't think business experience of any kind is even needed to surpass Memebox's level) could get a part time job within the company and fix 90% of the Memebox problems within a few weeks with just a couple wisely selected new hires, and some common sense and common decency.


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

Yay I finally caught up!

Seriously, if I don't check this thread at least 3 times a day, I get behind like 150+ posts! LOL

I have wanted to comment on a zillion things but they're all mixed in on a bunch of different pages and I already forget half of what I wanted to comment on. Man, I'm getting old!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got Hair and Body 3 today, and honestly, I actually really like it! It's miles better than H&amp;B2, but I really don't see a spa theme at all like they touted when the box was released. It's still a fun box either way though. No complaints except for the soap. Bar soap and I do not get along.

I am excited for September to be here already so we get a fresh month of coupons and boxes. August was so up and down with box quality and all this customer service drama. I'm hopeful that more quality boxes are going to continue coming out and that Memebox will see how much a solid customer service team is needed for their long-term success. Crossing my fingers that they get it together or I'm going to start feeling mighty foolish recommending them to people!

I am getting ready to spend a weekend with my mom (we're housesitting for my sister, but I'll pretend it's a vacation as I haven't been on one since I was little!) so I won't be around too much for a few days, although I'm a crazy person and fully plan on blogging while I'm away LOL...but I'm going to miss all my MUT Memebox ladies! I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Aug 30, 2014)

@@MissJexie you too.

Looking forward to sept too. Little man turns three on Tuesday and hopefully Monday will see me receiving my scent boxes. Hope they are good as they will start the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a message from DHL yesterday. The only boxes I'm waiting for is the scent bundle. I payed for standard shipping not express and it still says it will be shipped standard. This upgrade to express would be nice if it wasn't for the extra money I have to pay to DHL because the package is coming from outside EU. If I had known Memebox would upgrade to express shipping I would have written to them asking them to downgrade to standard. As I have before. They maybe think they did me a favor by upgrading the shipping but they really didn't. I will write to them when the package arrives on Monday. But with the late to no answers to many of our emails I'm not sure this will go well. I don't even know what to write and ask for. Asking for Memepoints compensating the $23 I will have to pay to DHL.? I really really hope the items in the boxes are good and worth a lot! What should I do?


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> so the whitening one, is that something you would use under eyes?


@@avarier

I had the same idea as you, I wanted to use it under my eyes. I know that memebox says that the Boscians whitening cream costs $24 but I found it online full price for $8.99... I personally wouldn't trust a cheap cream to use under my eyes.

I liked luckybox #9 but I was disapointed on the quality of information on the info card. I think they have mixed the boscians whitening spot cream description with the boscians wrinkle one.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know if anyone is interested, but i found tosowoong on ebay and it looks like its an offical company ebay account? They have my favorite eyeliner sets for $13 bidding, regular retail price $45. I love the eyeliner set personally and they are long wearing and waterproof!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yay I finally caught up!
> 
> *Seriously, if I don't check this thread at least 3 times a day, I get behind like 150+ posts! LOL*
> 
> I have wanted to comment on a zillion things but they're all mixed in on a bunch of different pages and I already forget half of what I wanted to comment on. Man, I'm getting old!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


^^^ This! Omg it will be 800 pages soon!



MissJexie said:


> I got Hair and Body 3 today, and honestly, I actually really like it! It's miles better than H&amp;B2, but I really don't see a spa theme at all like they touted when the box was released. It's still a fun box either way though. No complaints except for the soap. Bar soap and I do not get along.


I have enough of bar soaps from them too...from lanoa to coccoon to grinif to cosrx and mimi lauryne's. Ok. I can't finish using em all. I did see them promote #jjimjibang but too bad they didn't follow tru with it..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested, but i found tosowoong on ebay and it looks like its an offical company ebay account? They have my favorite eyeliner sets for $13 bidding, regular retail price $45. I love the eyeliner set personally and they are long wearing and waterproof! i'm eyeing the other two sets but i know i don't need it haha.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/tosowoong/m.html?_nkw=&amp;_armrs=1&amp;_ipg=&amp;_from=


Gosh I feel the sudden urge to browse tru a shopping site other than the Memeshop, where I can't afford the shipping.

But if I buy more, I might have to use the liners as color pencils hehe~


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I got a message from DHL yesterday. The only boxes I'm waiting for is the scent bundle. I payed for standard shipping not express and it still says it will be shipped standard. This upgrade to express would be nice if it wasn't for the extra money I have to pay to DHL because the package is coming from outside EU. If I had known Memebox would upgrade to express shipping I would have written to them asking them to downgrade to standard. As I have before. They maybe think they did me a favor by upgrading the shipping but they really didn't. I will write to them when the package arrives on Monday. But with the late to no answers to many of our emails I'm not sure this will go well. I don't even know what to write and ask for. Asking for Memepoints compensating the $23 I will have to pay to DHL.? I really really hope the items in the boxes are good and worth a lot! What should I do?


A lot of companies, such as Memebox, will undervalue things and set them as gift so that their customers won't be charged. Memebox doesn't even really work with their customers willingly to refund things that they are responsible for, so I really don't think they'll even respond to your emails if you ask them to refund your customs fees, which technically and legally you are responsible for. I'm sure it's on their website somewhere or another stating that customs fees are the responsibility of the customers, most websites that ship internationally will list this somewhere or another.

Value sets tend to be expedited, so I wasn't surprised they upgraded the shipping for this set. I've also had them upgrade multiple boxes to expedited shipping when I had multiple boxes that shipped out within a several day time period, and someone mentioned they think that it may be cheap for Memebox to ship out multiple boxes through expedited instead of standard shipping, which would explain why they offer it for free on value sets (and why sometimes they seem to prefer to hold my boxes to ship multiples with expedited shipping). I don't however know if this is something they frequently do, or if it was just a coincidence that they did this with me a couple of times.

If you're worried about paying customs, the only thing I can think of is to contact Memebox and explain the situation and ask them if there's some way to put a note on your account. I've heard of other companies doing something like this, though I'm not sure Memebox can/will.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gosh I feel the sudden urge to browse tru a shopping site other than the Memeshop, where I can't afford the shipping.
> 
> But if I buy more, I might have to use the liners as color pencils hehe~


The shipping is free


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi! I'm new! I've been following/lurking this thread a lot, but finally decided to join so I could join the conversation here too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to meet everyone!



Mmnoob said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested, but i found tosowoong on ebay and it looks like its an offical company ebay account? They have my favorite eyeliner sets for $13 bidding, regular retail price $45. I love the eyeliner set personally and they are long wearing and waterproof! i'm eyeing the other two sets but i know i don't need it haha.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/tosowoong/m.html?_nkw=&amp;_armrs=1&amp;_ipg=&amp;_from=


Wow! I hope they're authentic, because I really want to buy some! I'd been tempted by the eyeliner set (both Tosowoong and Beauty People) in a few memeboxes, so I'd really wanted to buy them, but the retail price is really expensive. &gt;.&lt; A this rate, I might even cancel my Cute Wishlist 3 and K Style 3 value set for this eyeliner set (because I have no money huhu)! If Cute Wishlist 2 and K Style 2 disappoint, I think I'll cancel (because the main reasons why I got them was because CW and K Style had awesome eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). 

Huhu, I've already spent $50 on memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A lot of companies, such as Memebox, will undervalue things and set them as gift so that their customers won't be charged. Memebox doesn't even really work with their customers willingly to refund things that they are responsible for, so I really don't think they'll even respond to your emails if you ask them to refund your customs fees, which technically and legally you are responsible for. I'm sure it's on their website somewhere or another stating that customs fees are the responsibility of the customers, most websites that ship internationally will list this somewhere or another.
> 
> Value sets tend to be expedited, so I wasn't surprised they upgraded the shipping for this set. I've also had them upgrade multiple boxes to expedited shipping when I had multiple boxes that shipped out within a several day time period, and someone mentioned they think that it may be cheap for Memebox to ship out multiple boxes through expedited instead of standard shipping, which would explain why they offer it for free on value sets (and why sometimes they seem to prefer to hold my boxes to ship multiples with expedited shipping). I don't however know if this is something they frequently do, or if it was just a coincidence that they did this with me a couple of times.
> 
> If you're worried about paying customs, the only thing I can think of is to contact Memebox and explain the situation and ask them if there's some way to put a note on your account. I've heard of other companies doing something like this, though I'm not sure Memebox can/will.


If someone chose standard shipping and Memebox changed it into express without asking you do you want it and because of it you have to pay extra fees they should pay them. This is my opinion.

I have the same situation. I chose standard, they change it in express and because of this I will have to pay for sure extra fees. If they sent it standard I don't!


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I have the same situation. I chose standard, they change it in express and because of this I will have to pay for sure extra fees. If they sent it standard I don't!


Why are you charged when it is express but not when it is standard?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Some members of this site in Canada and the UK mentioned that Memebox marks the standard shipments as a Gift, and lists the value as $15, regardless of how many boxes were shipped. Which is technically illegal (from what, admittedly little, I know about customs from selling online for many years).

Unless I am missing a piece of information (which I apologize if I am), then aren't you technically supposed to also pay customs for the packages shipped standard? I was given the impression that people are only really able to avoid them because Memebox purposely marks them as being undervalued and listing them as being a gift.

I feel like I'm missing something. ...Does the shipping service itself increase the customs fees?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

my standard boxes are marked as 30.99 and not as gifts....


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my standard boxes are marked as 30.99 and not as gifts....


A few people on here said their packages are always marked as $15 value, no matter how many boxes they received, and they were always marked as gifts. 

That was probably like 30 pages ago though.

I doubt Memebox is organized enough to vary their forms based on the recipients country/continent.

I wonder if it's just different based on who fills the forms out?


----------



## blinded (Aug 30, 2014)

My boxes have all come undervalued, not sure about being marked as a gift. In Canada you get charged duty and taxes if a merchandise order is over $20 and if a gift is over $60. Memeboxes come delivered by Canada Post, but depending on who delivers your packages the processing fee for collecting the duty and taxes varies. Canada Post charges a $10 fee but the rest charge more. It can cost a lot more if a package is delivered using UPS instead of Canada Post. But, I do know that I'm taking a chance when I order internationally and may end up having to pay duties.


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 30, 2014)

I recently bought a bundle that had a free upgrade to express shipping and I asked if they could downgrade it to standard shipping since I will be out of the country during the week it would arrive. They told me they couldn't change the details of an order once it is placed. Guess I'll just have to work with DHL and hopefully they can hold my package for an extended period of time. I just hate the thought of a DHL delivery notice hanging on my door for a couple weeks...makes it obvious that no one has been home for awhile.

I also ordered 2 of the purple macaron lip balms from the USA shop, one for me and one for a gift, but my package came and only had one! I emailed CS 5 days ago but still haven't heard back. *sigh*

On a positive note, my LB9 escaped Incheon after 8 days of captivity and my K-Beauty Wrap Up and Global 14 were able to escape after 3 days.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> My boxes have all come undervalued, not sure about being marked as a gift. In Canada you get charged duty and taxes if a merchandise order is over $20 and if a gift is over $60. Memeboxes come delivered by Canada Post, but depending on who delivers your packages the processing fee for collecting the duty and taxes varies. Canada Post charges a $10 fee but the rest charge more. It can cost a lot more if a package is delivered using UPS instead of Canada Post. But, I do know that I'm taking a chance when I order internationally and may end up having to pay duties.


I didn't know that there was fees not associated with the actual items, I apologize.


----------



## Malaperelka (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Why are you charged when it is express but not when it is standard?


In Poland:Standard shipping by post office - you can be charge only if amount on invoice is higer than 45 euro (marked as gift).

Express Shipping by DHL - you can be charge anytime, because they have different tariff.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

In the UK if it is marked at over £15 (inc shipping vosts, so roughly $25) it is liable for a 20% charge PLUS a handling fee. I dont mind the 20% but the handling fee is usually a lot, aka similar to the cost of the memebox by itself!

I have heard a lot of UK girls say they come marked at $15 and gift which is fine by UK customs, so i am hoping that is the case.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> In the UK if it is marked at over £15 (inc shipping vosts, so roughly $25) it is liable for a 20% charge PLUS a handling fee. I dont mind the 20% but the handling fee is usually a lot, aka similar to the cost of the memebox by itself!
> 
> I have heard a lot of UK girls say they come marked at $15 and gift which is fine by UK customs, so i am hoping that is the case.


Yeah, this is what I kept reading on here a bit ago. The one person that did have to pay customs, it sounded as though they opened the package and such and then decided the contents values from there, but that isn't the sort of thing that happens regularly, thankfully.


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been following/lurking this thread a lot, but finally decided to join so I could join the conversation here too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to meet everyone!
> 
> Wow! I hope they're authentic, because I really want to buy some! I'd been tempted by the eyeliner set (both Tosowoong and Beauty People) in a few memeboxes, so I'd really wanted to buy them, but the retail price is really expensive. &gt;.&lt; A this rate, I might even cancel my Cute Wishlist 3 and K Style 3 value set for this eyeliner set (because I have no money huhu)! If Cute Wishlist 2 and K Style 2 disappoint, I think I'll cancel (because the main reasons why I got them was because CW and K Style had awesome eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).
> 
> Huhu, I've already spent $50 on memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty sure they are authentic. They are shipped from south korea so the chances of it being fake is quite low. At least in my experience, i have had no problems buying korean cosmetics on ebay as long as i choose a seller based in korea! And yea they are awesome liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I kinda wanna sell my eyeliner set from cute wishlist since its too close to the makeon ones... Hmm....


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ^^^ This! Omg it will be 800 pages soon!
> 
> I have enough of bar soaps from them too...from lanoa to coccoon to grinif to cosrx and mimi lauryne's. Ok. I can't finish using em all. I did see them promote #jjimjibang but too bad they didn't follow tru with it..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's crazy! 800 pages and I remember when it was just one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love how awesomely out of control this thread has become!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



maboy19 said:


> Hi! I'm new! I've been following/lurking this thread a lot, but finally decided to join so I could join the conversation here too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice to meet everyone!
> 
> Wow! I hope they're authentic, because I really want to buy some! I'd been tempted by the eyeliner set (both Tosowoong and Beauty People) in a few memeboxes, so I'd really wanted to buy them, but the retail price is really expensive. &gt;.&lt; A this rate, I might even cancel my Cute Wishlist 3 and K Style 3 value set for this eyeliner set (because I have no money huhu)! If Cute Wishlist 2 and K Style 2 disappoint, I think I'll cancel (because the main reasons why I got them was because CW and K Style had awesome eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).
> 
> Huhu, I've already spent $50 on memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! Welcome to the conversation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, this is what I kept reading on here a bit ago. The one person that did have to pay customs, it sounded as though they opened the package and such and then decided the contents values from there, but that isn't the sort of thing that happens regularly, thankfully.


Even though i know we have to pay customs, i hate paying customs.... Its like leave my online shopping habits alone!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 30, 2014)

My memeboxes are always marked at 15.99$ so I never pay customs on mine..


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I'm pretty sure they are authentic. They are shipped from south korea so the chances of it being fake is quite low. At least in my experience, i have had no problems buying korean cosmetics on ebay as long as i choose a seller based in korea! And yea they are awesome liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I kinda wanna sell my eyeliner set from cute wishlist since its too close to the makeon ones... Hmm....


When everyone was going crazy over the Princess kits on here, I actually looked up the brand on eBay to see what else they had available, because I thought they might have some cutesy things that would be perfect for a family member, and I stumbled onto their auctions. I posted the link on here when I saw them selling for $13 with free shipping (there was no bids and they were ending that night).

Those kits are cheap in Asia apparently, and they're not that popular, so it totally seems legit. And I think Memebox managed to get those kits for next to nothing, because it honestly looked like they were struggling to sell those sets online. Considering how much the legitimate sets cost, and the apparent lack of popularity, I wouldn't at all be worried about them being fake kits.


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I'm pretty sure they are authentic. They are shipped from south korea so the chances of it being fake is quite low. At least in my experience, i have had no problems buying korean cosmetics on ebay as long as i choose a seller based in korea! And yea they are awesome liners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I kinda wanna sell my eyeliner set from cute wishlist since its too close to the makeon ones... Hmm....


It's a bit hard to spot fakes for less popular sellers, but I think I will give it a chance! Or maybe I'll email their official site (hoping that they understand English, or at least try I'll to mesh my limited Korean into a few intelligible sentences).

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> omg, how much do you plan on selling for them? Where are you based? If it's not too expensive, I am rather interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so, so envious of people who got the set in Cute Wishlist and cutepiemarzia boxes.



MissJexie said:


> Yay! Welcome to the conversation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I think I'll have a lot to say. ^^


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Even though i know we have to pay customs, i hate paying customs.... Its like leave my online shopping habits alone! please? No? Fine... I'll pay the extra $12 sigh LOL.
> 
> Not saying i have been charged for customs 30+ memeboxes after, knock on wood.


I honestly can not even imagine what I would do if I had to pay customs, I buy online more than I buy in real life, and definitely purchase a lot from overseas.

I'm really not a supporter of customs fees, I really just don't see any company offering any sort of compensation for customs fees. ....Nevermind Memebox, we all know how much they hate giving up their precious pennies.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I honestly can not even imagine what I would do if I had to pay customs, I buy online more than I buy in real life, and definitely purchase a lot from overseas.
> 
> I'm really not a supporter of customs fees, I really just don't see any company offering any sort of compensation for customs fees. ....Nevermind Memebox, we all know how much they hate giving up their precious pennies.


No company does, at the end of the day its not their problem really. The only time it would be a companies problem would be if they marked a parcel too high which caused the fees, then you could have a gripe. 

We are importing to our country, and in our countries eyes 'taking our money out of the country' losing tax etc. I totally get customs fees, its the giant handling charge that annoys me, especially when the value is low, if I was importing £1000 etc then fair enough.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 30, 2014)

Wantable you pay when ordering


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> No company does, at the end of the day its not their problem really. The only time it would be a companies problem would be if they marked a parcel too high which caused the fees, then you could have a gripe.
> 
> We are importing to our country, and in our countries eyes 'taking our money out of the country' losing tax etc. I totally get customs fees, its the giant handling charge that annoys me, especially when the value is low, if I was importing £1000 etc then fair enough.


Yeah, that would be entirely different. If I ordered a ton of Memeboxes and they listed their heavily inflated values as the value of the entire box, and I had to pay customs for that, I would be furious. The customs would be worth more than the items actually cost in Korea! 

I think my main issue with customs is that from my experience with customers that have had to pay customs for items they purchased from me, the customs fees were insane. Like nearly half of the item cost. But I had no idea there was a fee on top of the customs for the items, and that just seems ridiculous. And I agree, I can understand businesses and such having to pay a handling fee (especially since that is what really tends to hurt the economy), but paying half the price of a Memebox for handling the package makes no sense.


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 30, 2014)

Why am I so stupid guys. I should have bought Naked 12 when it restocked, so I could have gotten the eyeliner set for $9 (with the we miss you points) along with a few other products, but now I can't find the set anywhere else that's cheaper than $10. Oh my gahd. Grrrr. Angry with myself. Urgh. 

On that note, do you guys recommend any Tosowoong eyeliner sets? Memebox only had the Little Mermaid ones. Maybe I can get some awesome colours to soothe my agony. I am hoping that an eyeliner set appears in the Luckybox 10, but I don't have any spare points, and I don't want to risk it. I'm going to cry if it does appear and I don't catch the restock in time.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Why am I so stupid guys. I should have bought Naked 12 when it restocked, so I could have gotten the eyeliner set for $9 (with the we miss you points) along with a few other products, but now I can't find the set anywhere else that's cheaper than $10. Oh my gahd. Grrrr. Angry with myself. Urgh.
> 
> On that note, do you guys recommend any Tosowoong eyeliner sets? Memebox only had the Little Mermaid ones. Maybe I can get some awesome colours to soothe my agony. I am hoping that an eyeliner set appears in the Luckybox 10, but I don't have any spare points, and I don't want to risk it. I'm going to cry if it does appear and I don't catch the restock in time.


If you have items from previous boxes that you don't want, you may want to try the Memebox Swap Thread, there's probably a few people there that don't want their eye sets. I know some people were upset that they received them in 2 different boxes, so I'm sure there's several people with a set they don't want.


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If you have items from previous boxes that you don't want, you may want to try the Memebox Swap Thread, there's probably a few people there that don't want their eye sets. I know some people were upset that they received them in 2 different boxes, so I'm sure there's several people with a set they don't want.


Thanks! I'll check that out! I've only had one previous box though (Skincare) and it contains the very controversial Benton (that I don't want to use), so I'm not sure. But I shall try! I've never tried swapping though. Eek.


----------



## avarier (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@avarier
> 
> I had the same idea as you, I wanted to use it under my eyes. I know that memebox says that the Boscians whitening cream costs $24 but I found it online full price for $8.99... I personally wouldn't trust a cheap cream to use under my eyes.
> 
> I liked luckybox #9 but I was disapointed on the quality of information on the info card. I think they have mixed the boscians whitening spot cream description with the boscians wrinkle one.


Yeah, I found the card very confusing! It seemed mixed up to me too.


----------



## avarier (Aug 30, 2014)

My standard packages are marked 30.99 as a gift. But like I've said before- memebox puts the inflated value on the card inside the box.. so if customs opens that, it may not go well.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

avarier said:


> My standard packages are marked 30.99 as a gift. But like I've said before- memebox puts the inflated value on the card inside the box.. so if customs opens that, it may not go well.


Technically as long as you can show you only paid $30 with you invoice that should be sufficient. There's no way I'm paying customs on those giant values haha


----------



## blinded (Aug 30, 2014)

It's the fees that go along with pay duties that I don't like. I don't understand why I have to pay $10+ to have my credit card swiped and then the money passed along to customs. I won't buy anything that comes shipped by UPS, I remember my husband ended up with $20-$25 in fees, then having tax and duty on top of that. That's crazy. 

I know Julep has reimbursed Canadians for customs fees before. They always mark products as costing $19.99. Whatever shipping changes they made recently resulted in a few people getting hit with huge fees when their boxes arrived.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Never been charged for custom's on Memebox's to Canada. Thank you Jesus! - If you see a DHL knocking, or UPS at you're door with a Memebox here in Canada, distract him, take you're parcel and run LOL, because that pink baby is going to cost 16$+. I've experienced that with other Korean sites.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder how Meme solves the issue of shipping to Japan. Our customs are probably the most stupid, by-the-book, follow-the-protocol body of brainless automatons you can imagine.

Other sites that I bought from know it and they ALWAYS mark the package as a gift and lower the value on the customs form (they even sent emails saying "hey, we are going to do this, we can't guarantee that it will work, but we'll do what we can).

Also, if it's a big order, they know to make it look like it was sent from an individual rather than a company.

So if it says it's a gift, the customs brainless sheep let it go, cuz it's a gift.

But anything else is fair game to them.

So I'm curious to see how it's going to be with Memebox.

Oh, and still no update on the box ordered on 8/18 whether it has shipped.


----------



## catyz (Aug 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> It's the fees that go along with pay duties that I don't like. I don't understand why I have to pay $10+ to have my credit card swiped and then the money passed along to customs. I won't buy anything that comes shipped by UPS, I remember my husband ended up with $20-$25 in fees, then having tax and duty on top of that. That's crazy.
> 
> I know Julep has reimbursed Canadians for customs fees before. They always mark products as costing $19.99. Whatever shipping changes they made recently resulted in a few people getting hit with huge fees when their boxes arrived.


I'm pretty sure parcels coming from the states to Canada shouldn't be charged custom fees because there's this agreement between the two that any tariff won't apply.

@, so Memebox sent me a dhl parcel ever this time so I'll be trying your strategy if they charge me! Lol. I'll keep everyone posted if they do charge. I really Hope not because then that'll be my second time to pay custom for Memebox!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> I'm pretty sure parcels coming from the states to Canada shouldn't be charged custom fees because there's this agreement between the two that any tariff won't apply.
> 
> @, so Memebox sent me a dhl parcel ever this time so I'll be trying your strategy if they charge me! Lol. I'll keep everyone posted if they do charge. I really Hope not because then that'll be my second time to pay custom for Memebox!


Oh Oh. - So every time DHL has shipped to you, you've been charged custom's plus there ridiculous, scamming 10$ "admin fee"?

I purchased something other than Memebox, from China, it was about 10$, no lie, DHL shipped it too me and they wanted me to pay 25$!!!! - I took the package, and told them I would pay online, AFTER I would talk to there representatives. Called them up and confronted them about this 10$ "admin fee" , they replied "You're pay for us to print out the custom's bill" What the, heck?! I said I'm not paying, and he eventually said ok. I hung up, and that's that. From now on, I'm avoiding anything shipped by DHL.


----------



## catyz (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh Oh. - So every time DHL has shipped to you, you've been charged custom's plus there ridiculous, scamming 10$ "admin fee"?


Um, i don't think the first time was dhl. Delivery notice was still Canada post. The only reason i know this time is because the tracking email that Memebox sent me had the dhl logo on it, whereas my other express shipping didn't. I have no idea why they used dhl this time. So we'll see what happens when it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I recently bought a bundle that had a free upgrade to express shipping and I asked if they could downgrade it to standard shipping since I will be out of the country during the week it would arrive. They told me they couldn't change the details of an order once it is placed. Guess I'll just have to work with DHL and hopefully they can hold my package for an extended period of time. I just hate the thought of a DHL delivery notice hanging on my door for a couple weeks...makes it obvious that no one has been home for awhile.
> 
> I also ordered 2 of the purple macaron lip balms from the USA shop, one for me and one for a gift, but my package came and only had one! I emailed CS 5 days ago but still haven't heard back. *sigh*
> 
> On a positive note, my LB9 escaped Incheon after 8 days of captivity and my K-Beauty Wrap Up and Global 14 were able to escape after 3 days.


Definitely contact DHL once you have the waybill number.  Or maybe before, just to get your address in the system with a note attached.  You don't want it rerouted back to Korea.  Hopefully someone can pick it up for you or you can arrange to not have to leave a signature or they can hold it for you or ship it on to where you are or something.

My DHL delivery people have been amazingly wonderful but I know that's not always the case.  I hope they'll work with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sonja Beckman (Aug 30, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> It's a bit hard to spot fakes for less popular sellers, but I think I will give it a chance! Or maybe I'll email their official site (hoping that they understand English, or at least try I'll to mesh my limited Korean into a few intelligible sentences).
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> omg, how much do you plan on selling for them? Where are you based? If it's not too expensive, I am rather interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so, so envious of people who got the set in Cute Wishlist and cutepiemarzia boxes.
> 
> Thank you! I think I'll have a lot to say. ^^


I just got my cute wishlist yesterday and the Cutepie Marzia a week ago, Those pencils work  very good  ! They go on smooth  and vivid, I wore  the bronze the other day. They do not tug and I hate pencils that tug, It seems like half of eye pencils still tug  and thats a no no to sensitive eye area, but these went on very smooth cause of the gel.

I was surprised to get two but I have a pre teen daughter that wants them . There was another cute box five days ago but I missed it  ! As I learned  we better check everyday now to not miss anything. lol


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Definitely contact DHL once you have the waybill number.  Or maybe before, just to get your address in the system with a note attached.  You don't want it rerouted back to Korea.  Hopefully someone can pick it up for you or you can arrange to not have to leave a signature or they can hold it for you or ship it on to where you are or something.
> 
> My DHL delivery people have been amazingly wonderful but I know that's not always the case.  I hope they'll work with you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks that's a great idea, I didn't even think about contacting them before I have a waybill number. Hopefully DHL can hold it for a couple weeks.

I'm glad your DHL peeps have been wonderful. It's always nice to hear about things like that. Hopefully my DHL peeps are just as amazing...might have to think about putting them on my holiday gift list along with my mailman.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> I just got my cute wishlist yesterday and the Cutepie Marzia a week ago, Those pencils work  very good  ! They go on smooth  and vivid, I wore  the bronze the other day. They do not tug and I hate pencils that tug, It seems like half of eye pencils still tug  and thats a no no to sensitive eye area, but these went on very smooth cause of the gel.
> 
> I was surprised to get two but I have a pre teen daughter that wants them . There was another cute box five days ago but I missed it  ! As I learned  we better check everyday now to not miss anything. lol


Yeah, the box is only available as part of the value set now.

The Cute Wishlist boxes seem to be one of the most popular ones.

I have a feeling Cute Wishlist+OMG+K Style Part 4 will be released before they start shipping out Part 3.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, the box is only available as part of the value set now.
> 
> The Cute Wishlist boxes seem to be one of the most popular ones.
> 
> I have a feeling Cute Wishlist+OMG+K Style Part 4 will be released before they start shipping out Part 3.


They seem to be releasing them right around the 25th of each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> They seem to be releasing them right around the 25th of each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Saving some of their guaranteed sellers until the end of the month...When most of us have used up all of our coupons.

I'm onto you, Memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Aug 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> They seem to be releasing them right around the 25th of each month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good Theori. Sorry for the pun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 30, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. I'm wondering if a certain item of mine is what's holding up my orders on the 14th, the ones that are mysteriously nowhere. I got one grape macaroon, two It's Skin lip glosses, and one *The Style Green Tea Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover*. Mysteriously, that remover is now nowhere on their website. I have my receipt for it though, so...hmm.

Also, I've noticed they added a * to the USA store, denoting that *Free Shipping is* *only for orders over $50*. Guess they didn't like doing free shipping on all those $0-$3 orders we were doing, huh?


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

The 4 and 6 digit codes, are they referral codes? How do people receive them?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The 4 and 6 digit codes, are they referral codes? How do people receive them?


what do you mean? Do you mean how do you find them? You have to look for memebox affiliate bloggers (we have several here) We cannot post those codes here as they are affiliate codes.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what do you mean? Do you mean how do you find them? You have to look for memebox affiliate bloggers (we have several here) We cannot post those codes here as they are affiliate codes.


I assume, (could be wrong) they mean where do the bloggers get them from? Do affiliates get emails the same way VIPs do?


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I assume, (could be wrong) they mean where do the bloggers get them from? Do affiliates get emails the same way VIPs do?


I have used these codes and I found them in blogs. But I was wondering, if only bloggers receive them, or if memebox sends them to some people or what? I joined the affiliate program but I haven't received any codes. That's why I am even more confused!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have used these codes and I found them in blogs. But I was wondering, if only bloggers receive them, or if memebox sends them to some people or what? I joined the affiliate program but I haven't received any codes. That's why I am even more confused!!


not all affiliates get them. There is an affiliate thread here - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/ - your question might be already answered there and if not, you should ask your questions there as not to disrupt the general memebox thread. Affiliates/non-affiliates - a very touchy subject.

thanks


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have used these codes and I found them in blogs. But I was wondering, if only bloggers receive them, or if memebox sends them to some people or what? I joined the affiliate program but I haven't received any codes. That's why I am even more confused!!


They only send certain bloggers the codes now . And it has changed since last month 2 . Only selected bloggers but more you tubers are getting them at present . As an affiliate it does not untitle you to get given codes . They change the rules on high sellers and linkers to suit them each month.

So we are not much help in answering since they are changing things daily . Awaits new rules in an email I expect


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't want to disrupt the thread, I was just wondering if there was another way to get codes other than visiting blogs. e.g. memebox emails. I didn't know they were affiliate codes. Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Mmnoob (Aug 30, 2014)

allthingspink said:


> I just got my cute wishlist yesterday and the Cutepie Marzia a week ago, Those pencils work very good ! They go on smooth and vivid, I wore the bronze the other day. They do not tug and I hate pencils that tug, It seems like half of eye pencils still tug and thats a no no to sensitive eye area, but these went on very smooth cause of the gel.
> 
> I was surprised to get two but I have a pre teen daughter that wants them . There was another cute box five days ago but I missed it ! As I learned we better check everyday now to not miss anything. lol


I forgot to mention, if they do turn out fake you can report it to ebay and get your money back. Or open up a paypal disput file and get your money back.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'm wondering if a certain item of mine is what's holding up my orders on the 14th, the ones that are mysteriously nowhere. I got one grape macaroon, two It's Skin lip glosses, and one *The Style Green Tea Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover*. Mysteriously, that remover is now nowhere on their website. I have my receipt for it though, so...hmm.
> 
> Also, I've noticed they added a * to the USA store, denoting that *Free Shipping is* *only for orders over $50*. Guess they didn't like doing free shipping on all those $0-$3 orders we were doing, huh?


I'm pretty sure the free shipping was just for the launch of the "USA exclusives" part of the Memeshop.  I remember writing that there was an expire date on the free shipping and to get on it if you wanted something in one of my posts somewhere.

I haven't seen what the shipping prices in the US are now but they better not be as exorbitant as the from Korea prices!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 30, 2014)

My Cute Wishlist is out for delivery. Mail always seems to come at different times these days, so I keep opening the front door to check - my neighbors must think I'm crazy!

I think maybe I just heard the mail person! *scamper*

Edit: Nope. If my neighbors think I'm crazy, they're probably right.


----------



## theori3 (Aug 30, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'm wondering if a certain item of mine is what's holding up my orders on the 14th, the ones that are mysteriously nowhere. I got one grape macaroon, two It's Skin lip glosses, and one *The Style Green Tea Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover*. Mysteriously, that remover is now nowhere on their website. I have my receipt for it though, so...hmm.
> 
> Also, I've noticed they added a * to the USA store, denoting that *Free Shipping is* *only for orders over $50*. Guess they didn't like doing free shipping on all those $0-$3 orders we were doing, huh?


I ordered the makeup remover on 8/21 and received it yesterday (I could only find it by going to the Missha page in the USA exclusives, weird). The items from my 8/14 orders are the Missha Time Revolution The First Treatment Essence, It's Skin It's skin Macaron Lip Balm 01 Strawberry, It's Skin Todak Todak Pack Pomegranate and Shea Butter, and Missha Creamy Green Tea Latte Cleansing Foam. I think the only item that never came back into stock was the Todak Todak Pomegranate pack, so I wonder if that is holding up my order.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I ordered the makeup remover on 8/21 and received it yesterday (I could only find it by going to the Missha page in the USA exclusives, weird). The items from my 8/14 orders are the Missha Time Revolution The First Treatment Essence, It's Skin It's skin Macaron Lip Balm 01 Strawberry, It's Skin Todak Todak Pack Pomegranate and Shea Butter, and Missha Creamy Green Tea Latte Cleansing Foam. I think the only item that never came back into stock was the Todak Todak Pomegranate pack, so I wonder if that is holding up my order.


Aha, you're right, it's on the Missha page. Weird.

So there goes my theory. Bummer.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

*Hey girls *

I'm thinking of buying the LadyKin Affinitic Snail Cream

Is this product good? smell, feel, jelly or creamy, fast absorbing or not?

If you know could you help me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

another product that will be in All About Eyes...or not. cough, cough, traveller's tan towels, I am talking about you...



Spoiler


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hey girls *
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the LadyKin Affinitic Snail Cream
> 
> ...


I think you probably already have something comparable to that.  Look in your stash!  Plus, then you can save that money to buy another Memebox &lt;3


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hey girls *
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the LadyKin Affinitic Snail Cream
> 
> ...


Ill take some pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think you probably already have something comparable to that.  Look in your stash!  Plus, then you can save that money to buy another Memebox &lt;3


Yeah I know, I think I might but its 100ml for $15,20 (not at the memeshop) and I think the nail is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jut want to know if the product inside is good too (could give the insode to my mom and keep the snail for cute planter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xD haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ill take some pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're the best!!  &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

@Saffyra I love your new blog design btw!! so cool!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hey girls *
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the LadyKin Affinitic Snail Cream
> 
> ...


This is the white snail cream - Whitening






This is the pink snail cream -Affinitic






There both very lightweight when applied. There thick  creams, but when applied it absorbs very quickly. Smells like soap with a floral scent to both of them


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This is the white snail cream - Whitening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME,, I'm stinking of buying the pink one (because I can't find the white one XD) Do you think $15,20 (free shipping) is a good price or? 

That pink one is that gelly or cream (transparent or white) because I'm not sure)

Also where did you bought the white one (memebox?)


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> AWESOME,, I'm stinking of buying the pink one (because I can't find the white one XD) Do you think $15,20 (free shipping) is a good price or?
> 
> That pink one is that gelly or cream (transparent or white) because I'm not sure)
> 
> Also where did you bought the white one (memebox?)


The pink one is a cream, with like a jelly consistancy, and its not transparent as in you can see through it, but its pretty darn close to being transparent, but  Its white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I purchased both of them from the Memebox shop. 15$ bucks isn't bad, with free shipping, that's a decent price.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Sorry, I didn't want to disrupt the thread, I was just wondering if there was another way to get codes other than visiting blogs. e.g. memebox emails. I didn't know they were affiliate codes. Thanks for your answers!


I hate to pay for shipping and always look for a promo code before placing any online order as I do a lot of online shopping. Try Google.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Thanks! I'll check that out! I've only had one previous box though (Skincare) and it contains the very controversial Benton (that I don't want to use), so I'm not sure. But I shall try! I've never tried swapping though. Eek.


I haven't entered the scary realms of the trade/swap thread LOL but have traded with a couple girls here. Get to know everyone, figure out who lives where you do and it's really quite easy. A simple way to get rid of items you (definitely) won't use and acquire a few you know you love.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The pink one is a cream, with like a jelly consistancy, and its not transparent as in you can see through it, but its pretty darn close to being transparent, but  Its white  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I purchased both of them from the Memebox shop. 15$ bucks isn't bad, with free shipping, that's a decent price.


Alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lately I my skin finds it hard to absorb white thick creams but as you described it sounds thin and jelly with a white color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

I finally got my traveller's box today - it was busy sightseeing in NYC (can't quite blame it, I love NYC too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  I mean, the products aren't exciting, but I will use them.  I think the most unexpected hit for me in that box is the



Spoiler



ideeB sweet jelish eyeliner - I groaned when I got black (I only like black eyeliners in liquid form)  - but I decided to open it up and swatch it and was really happy that I did!  It is subtle but there are little flakes of iridescence microglitter in the eyeliner ~ very reminiscent of Urban Decay’s 24/7 Glide-On Double Ended Eye Pencil in Naked3 – Darkside/ Blackheart where   Blackheart is a smoky black matte with a red microglitter.  It isn't as bold as Blackheart with the vivid red flakes, but it is a much sweeter version, with pinks and light blues.  I love it and boy, this baby won't come off.  It is very waterproof.


----------



## Andi B (Aug 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I finally got my traveller's box today - it was busy sightseeing in NYC (can't quite blame it, I love NYC too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be.  I mean, the products aren't exciting, but I will use them.  I think the most unexpected hit for me in that box is the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you posted this before I gave mine away! I'm going to check it out later, but it sounds like its a lot prettier and more unique than I would have ever expected. I love Blackheart, so this will probably be a winner for me. Who would have thought?!


----------



## yunii (Aug 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> AWESOME,, I'm stinking of buying the pink one (because I can't find the white one XD) Do you think $15,20 (free shipping) is a good price or?
> 
> That pink one is that gelly or cream (transparent or white) because I'm not sure)
> 
> Also where did you bought the white one (memebox?)


Where are you getting it for $15 with free shipping?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

yunii said:


> Where are you getting it for $15 with free shipping?


You can buy it here, http://www.yesstyle.com/en/ladykin-affinitic-snail-cream-100ml/info.html/pid.1033606002

They have now this deal for free shipping worldwide and extra 10% off code BTSAUG14 , this deal ends August 31!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 30, 2014)

My Coffee Break with Dani box finally showed up! They really packed this box to the brim! Looks like most boxes are getting to me in California in 8 days now. That's not bad, and I do like that since standard boxes are delivered USPS I still get them on Saturday unlike DHL, which I would have got my 3 scent boxes today if they had delivered.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 30, 2014)

I got my 14 today, this box is amaaaazing  :wub:  



Spoiler



The eyeliner I got were the bronze brown color, and its so pretty. I iwill use it tons. I got the berry shade in the A;t fox lip/cheek stain and thats the color I wish I'd gotten too!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got my 14 today, this box is amaaaazing  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds amazing!  I want those colors!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got my 14 today, this box is amaaaazing  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those colors sound great! I hope that's what I get too. I'm not opposed to orange lip colors but I swear that's all I ever get in these boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got my 14 today, this box is amaaaazing  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh, I hope I get those colors too!!   can you please swatch?  thanks!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That sounds amazing!  I want those colors!! *crosses fingers*


Will cross my fingers for you too! They were absolutely gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 30, 2014)

Dosnt show their true beauty, but I'm tired so please excuse me  :lol:  
 



Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Aug 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Dosnt show their true beauty, but I'm tired so please excuse me  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!  crosses fingers that those are the colors I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Dosnt show their true beauty, but I'm tired so please excuse me  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look amazing! enjoy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Take a nap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> unboxing is hard work I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Gmarket before? I wanted to grab some things that are cheaper there than in the memeshop or ebay, but I haven't ordered from there or know anyone who has


----------



## maboy19 (Aug 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't entered the scary realms of the trade/swap thread LOL but have traded with a couple girls here. Get to know everyone, figure out who lives where you do and it's really quite easy. A simple way to get rid of items you (definitely) won't use and acquire a few you know you love.


That sounds pretty easy! It would be great if there were more people there then! Most people in the thread seem to be from the US, which complicates things haha. Shipping from where I am from is outrageous, to the point where I think that buying from memeshop might even be a better deal. I think domestic is slightly less ridiculous, so hopefully I can. ^^ If I am brave enough, maybe even a meet up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



allthingspink said:


> I just got my cute wishlist yesterday and the Cutepie Marzia a week ago, Those pencils work  very good  ! They go on smooth  and vivid, I wore  the bronze the other day. They do not tug and I hate pencils that tug, It seems like half of eye pencils still tug  and thats a no no to sensitive eye area, but these went on very smooth cause of the gel.
> 
> I was surprised to get two but I have a pre teen daughter that wants them . There was another cute box five days ago but I missed it  ! As I learned  we better check everyday now to not miss anything. lol


I hope it is in every Cute Wishlist box from now on! I would be so, so happy! Gah, now I'm debating whether I should snag the set on ebay, or wait for memebox. Hopefully they'll release some spoilers soon! What if I end up getting two sets gah. This is torturous!


----------



## flushblush (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally got My Cute Wishlist!!! I love it; sooooo happy.

I got the



Spoiler



pink dolphin hand cream. Such a doofy little guy! &lt;3 And I got the orange candy stick, which I'm happy with. I have pigmented lips, so it only barely shows up as the sheerest wash of orange; quite pretty, really.



Also my Cleansing Kit arrived last night - such a great box!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Aug 30, 2014)

I just bought the pink snail cream! thank you so much for your pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

Edited


----------



## theori3 (Aug 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


>


Edited


----------



## avarier (Aug 30, 2014)

Remember the memespies are always watching..


----------



## cfisher (Aug 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I noticed that I can still add things to my cart with free shipping--perhaps it won't take effect until September? Or maybe it's a glitch like the one that happened when they started charging shipping for each box.


Yeah, i'm just wondering where it was mentioned.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 30, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Has anyone ordered from Gmarket before? I wanted to grab some things that are cheaper there than in the memeshop or ebay, but I haven't ordered from there or know anyone who has


I have! It's like a Korean version of Japanese rakuten. Just a bit different.

I stopped ordering from them, because every time my package would get ripped apart by customs.

But other than that - no problem at all.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol sounds like a big problem 2cats!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Aug 31, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Lol sounds like a big problem 2cats!


Hahaha! Yeah! I know!But you know what I mean 

Actually you've inspired me to go and have a browse on there


----------



## theori3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shipping charge is mentioned at the top of the USA Exclusives page.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Shipping charge is mentioned at the top of the USA Exclusives page.


That is so odd. When I tried to look at the items through the main USA Exclusives section, it wouldn't load. It still won't, it only lets me click on each individual brand.

I have a feeling the shipping charge is going to be kicking in immediately at the beginning of the month.

The party is over, ladies.


----------



## UberClaire (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm new to Memebox and am trying to decide where to start. I'm debating between:


#10 Luckybox
#17-19 Memebundle
the bundle with #38 My Mask box and #55 Free From Oil And Trouble
#63 Blackheads No More
Where would you start as a newbie?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm new to Memebox and am trying to decide where to start. I'm debating between:
> 
> 
> #10 Luckybox
> ...


When I first joined EVERYONE told me the Luckyboxes and the Global boxes were the best boxes for their value and selection of products. 

Personally, I would go with the Global 17-19 bundle. I personally think the global boxes are a great place to start with Memebox, and the most recent Luckyboxes seem to be hit or miss. Plus the value set is an amazing deal because you get a bit of a discount, plus you get free shipping for two of the boxes.

Whichever way you go, be sure to use a coupon code with your first order!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

Stumbled into my refrigerator bin of masks tonight after a very long work week and a couple glasses of wine and found a My Beauty Diary rice mask. I've been wanting to try these for a while (no idea where this one even came from) but I've been on the fence due to them being so inexpensive. I like them! The quality is much better than I expected and they are soaked in serum. Definitely comparable to some of the more expensive sheet masks. I'm buying a variety pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 31, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Stumbled into my refrigerator bin of masks tonight after a very long work week and a couple glasses of wine and found a My Beauty Diary rice mask. I've been wanting to try these for a while (no idea where this one even came from) but I've been on the fence due to them being so inexpensive. I like them! The quality is much better than I expected and they are soaked in serum. Definitely comparable to some of the more expensive sheet masks. I'm buying a variety pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the MBD masks, definitely the best bang for your buck. I've got a collection of about 80 sheet mask going and probably half are MBD. Enjoy your wine and mask!

I have a question for anyone who has ordered the Todak Todak mask pack out of the Memeshop. Are they really only 10mls? That's tiny, like a 1/3 oz tiny. Is that correct? I was thinking of placing a small order before shipping charges kick in for USA exclusives, but not if it's so frickin small!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I love the MBD masks, definitely the best bang for your buck. I've got a collection of about 80 sheet mask going and probably half are MBD. Enjoy your wine and mask!
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has ordered the Todak Todak mask pack out of the Memeshop. Are they really only 10mls? That's tiny, like a 1/3 oz tiny. Is that correct? I was thinking of placing a small order before shipping charges kick in for USA exclusives, but not if it's so frickin small!


The Todak Todak mask packs come in two sizes, a standard large tube size, and these little tiny pots (it's a sample size). The regular size sells for $6-$7 elsewhere, so I assumed theirs were that size because the charge $11ish (I forget, haven't looked in a bit). I THINK that's an error on their part, and you may want to check with them. The one time use ones sell for around $1, so I'm hoping they just input the information for the wrong size.

Also, they have photos of the individual size on some of the Todak Todak packs, and the full size tubes on the others. So I think they may have just googled for the images/information, because it's really inconsistent.

I would check with Memebox before placing an order. Because I wouldn't put anything past them.


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I love the MBD masks, definitely the best bang for your buck. I've got a collection of about 80 sheet mask going and probably half are MBD. Enjoy your wine and mask!
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has ordered the Todak Todak mask pack out of the Memeshop. Are they really only 10mls? That's tiny, like a 1/3 oz tiny. Is that correct? I was thinking of placing a small order before shipping charges kick in for USA exclusives, but not if it's so frickin small!


That is quite tiny for $14


----------



## theori3 (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I love the MBD masks, definitely the best bang for your buck. I've got a collection of about 80 sheet mask going and probably half are MBD. Enjoy your wine and mask!
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has ordered the Todak Todak mask pack out of the Memeshop. Are they really only 10mls? That's tiny, like a 1/3 oz tiny. Is that correct? I was thinking of placing a small order before shipping charges kick in for USA exclusives, but not if it's so frickin small!


The grape and blueberry one is listed as 120 ml, and since it is the same price as the others and because they now show the pictures of the bigger tubes for all of them, I think the 10 ml is probably a mistake. I hope it is, at least, because I ordered the pomegranate and the apple!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The grape and blueberry one is listed as 120 ml, and since it is the same price as the others and because they now show the pictures of the bigger tubes for all of them, I think the 10 ml is probably a mistake. I hope it is, at least, because I ordered the pomegranate and the apple!


At $14, it must be a mistake. Especially if they changed all of the photos! I don't think even Memebox would charge $14 for a sample pot they pay like 25 cents for! 

On a side note...Is anyone else having trouble logging into Memebox?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, I assumed the size was just listed wrong (SHOCKER), but I wanted to double check. I know those little packs are 10ml, but for $14, it better be the big tube. I'll shoot an email to them telling them the size description is wrong.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 31, 2014)

When you guys edit your posts because of "memespies" what are you talking about I don't even?

(I understand the idea of someone Meme-affiliated reading posts here, but I don't understand what kind of things you wouldn't want them to see)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their scent boxes yet? Just saw a pic on IG. They look pretty awesome!


----------



## veritazy (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone gotten their scent boxes yet? Just saw a pic on IG. They look pretty awesome!


Woohoo!! I am happy I skipped sweets because it is totally not my thing (some repeats I see?).

Totally satisfied with the other 2 I bought tho  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Aug 31, 2014)

In case anyone can't find it...

photo credits to owner: verypurpleperson

http://iconosquare.com/p/799080521149497240_1740814



Spoiler



insta link here

The floral seems to be the best one. I love that there are so many perfume-based items~ Hopefully they actually do smell fantastic. 

http://iconosquare.com/p/799080521149497240_1740814


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone gotten their scent boxes yet? Just saw a pic on IG. They look pretty awesome!


My tracking with DHL says it's in Germany for an hour . So it will arrive at heathrow later and be out for delivery tomorrow woop woop


----------



## Jane George (Aug 31, 2014)

Mine was in Frankfurt for two minutes yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 31, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm new to Memebox and am trying to decide where to start. I'm debating between:
> 
> 
> #10 Luckybox
> ...


I would definitely agree to go with the 17-19 bundle.

However, as the first one of those doesn't ship until November 24th you may want to find some others that ship a bit earlier to tide you over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Out of the ones currently available on the website I have personally ordered the yoghurt box because it sounds moisturising and lovely, the cafe box, very berry and the honey box. I am also eyeing the mask box an the moisture surge box but waiting for September codes as I have used my August ones up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Aug 31, 2014)

It seems like Germany is the entrance port for DHL. Mine was in the sorting hub near Munich.


----------



## Alex Z. (Aug 31, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm new to Memebox and am trying to decide where to start. I'm debating between:
> 
> 
> #10 Luckybox
> ...


I am new to memebox as well and I went for the Luckybox #9 and I will order the #10 as well when the september codes are out. I was going to order a global but I went through previous boxes and I saw that make up items were often included and I prefer skincare. Why don't you go through previous luckyboxes and global boxes to see which one you prefer? Luckybox #10 is also shipped before the global #17!

I went for the blackheads as well!

If you know that you love masks and you have oily skin, then the #38+#55 bundle looks good! Now I am tempted as well!!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I am new to memebox as well and I went for the Luckybox #9 and I will order the #10 as well when the september codes are out. I was going to order a global but I went through previous boxes and I saw that make up items were often included and I prefer skincare. Why don't you go through previous luckyboxes and global boxes to see which one you prefer? Luckybox #10 is also shipped before the global #17!
> 
> I went for the blackheads as well!
> 
> If you know that you love masks and you have oily skin, then the #38+#55 bundle looks good! Now I am tempted as well!!!


I definitely agree that if you want specific types of skincare (or if you prefer makeup), than the themed boxes are great.

If you really are just new to Korean skincare and Memebox, and have really varied tastes, Global Boxes seem to be perfect for more of a general taste/sampling to test the waters a bit. 

I don't really care for makeup other than lip products, so some of the global boxes don't seem like the BEST value for someone like me, since sometimes the most expensive/highest value item(s) are high end BB creams or eye liner kits. (...Not that it stops me from ordering them.)


----------



## Jane George (Aug 31, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It seems like Germany is the entrance port for DHL. Mine was in the sorting hub near Munich.


I often get Germany or Belgium


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I often get Germany or Belgium


DHL is a German company so yeah it all goes through there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Aug 31, 2014)

Woo hoo...totally happy with the scent boxes, so glad I ordered all three. I can't wait to get my hands on all the goodies!!


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 31, 2014)

Did anyone else's wishlist disappear on the memebox site? I had 14 items and now they are gone. Now it won't save more than one item. If you have one item saved and try to save another, it just overwrites the first item. I guess it's better for my wallet that I don't remember what I wanted lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 31, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Did anyone else's wishlist disappear on the memebox site? I had 14 items and now they are gone. Now it won't save more than one item. If you have one item saved and try to save another, it just overwrites the first item. I guess it's better for my wallet that I don't remember what I wanted lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah same... I did have 2 so added one to check and now it only has that one haha


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Did anyone else's wishlist disappear on the memebox site? I had 14 items and now they are gone. Now it won't save more than one item. If you have one item saved and try to save another, it just overwrites the first item. I guess it's better for my wallet that I don't remember what I wanted lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The site has gone through a lot of changes in the past few days, so I think it may have to do with that. I've had several glitches and problems in the past few days, everything from an account suddenly not existing in the system (then allowing me to log in an hour later with no problems), certain sections not loading properly, the search section not finding something one hour only to be able to find it the next, etc. Hopefully once they're done with things the site will run smoothly again, so I wouldn't worry about it being a permanent issue.... Yet.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

I can't even remember if I ordered tropical or not, I know I ordered a sweet &amp; floral.


----------



## Tra0522 (Aug 31, 2014)

When do we think they are putting up new boxes this week?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Aug 31, 2014)

Is that another hope girl in the sweet one? -.- other than that they look great!


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 31, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> When do we think they are putting up new boxes this week?


I think last week they did Mon/Wed/Fri which I was told was the normal schedule, and then the Naked box was maybe Friday afternoon randomly?


----------



## flushblush (Aug 31, 2014)

I am legit fighting myself regarding whether or not I want to be spoiled on the scent boxes! I always, always look at spoilers to tide me over during the wait, but this time I only have to wait a couple more days - hard habit to break, though. Glad to hear people like them!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I am legit fighting myself regarding whether or not I want to be spoiled on the scent boxes! I always, always look at spoilers to tide me over during the wait, but this time I only have to wait a couple more days - hard habit to break, though. Glad to hear people like them!


I'm used to being able to avoid spoilers since I tend to force myself away from the Memebox spoiler threads.

It's so hard, part of me REALLY wants to know, but...They'll be here so soon! ..We won't even have enough time to forget about what we see!


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone get Memepoints for there blog reviews yet?


----------



## MissJexie (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi Ladies, just popping in to keep up with the thread! I'm super excited for my scent boxes to arrive, although I'm pretty sure I only bought one of them (have no idea which one and I'm too lazy to dig round my accounts lol) But yay! Hopefully a box will be there when I get home from my vacation (wishful thinking)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, moderator duties and stuff, so read below:

*ATTENTION*​Memebox threads readers/posters:​ ​I know this thread can easily go off-topic and I try to let things slide as long as the conversation goes back to Memebox, however I have been seeing a LOT of people making posts about Korean beauty products that have nothing to do with Memebox, or were never even in a Memebox. ​ ​I really don't want to keep saying "Please keep this thread on topic!" ​This thread is HUGE and it's already overwhelming for new members and readers to keep up with, let's not fill it with non-memebox related discussion when it is specifically the Memebox thread.​ ​There is a Korean/Asian skincare thread where everyone is super nice and helpful and we all love talking over there. It's is the appropriate thread for you to be discussing you favorite sheet masks, asking for recommendations, sharing your non-Memebox hauls etc. PLEASE use that thread to discuss non-memebox related Korean skincare.​ ​EDIT: This goes for discussing affiliate issues in THIS thread, and non-affiliate issues in the affiliate thread. Please be sure you're using the right threads to discuss things to make everything easier to find and more organized!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​ ​Korean/Asian Beauty and Skincare Thread:​https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/​ ​Thank you! &lt;3​


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

Aw yeah, super happy I ordered the scent trio AND a tropical for myself (splitting the trio around for gifts). I peeked and saw some things I'm super excited about!!


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Did anyone else's wishlist disappear on the memebox site? I had 14 items and now they are gone. Now it won't save more than one item. If you have one item saved and try to save another, it just overwrites the first item. I guess it's better for my wallet that I don't remember what I wanted lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was doing that to me...last month, I think, but finally fixed itself. So it'll be fixed again, don't worry. You'll fill it back up fast! Haha.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Aw yeah, super happy I ordered the scent trio AND a tropical for myself (splitting the trio around for gifts). I peeked and saw some things I'm super excited about!!


I'm forcing myself to refrain from peeking.

That was my first purchase on Memebox, and I was SO excited about the box themes...I'm 10x more excited now that I see how everyone seems so happy with the boxes.


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 31, 2014)

Question for those who have Global 13 – has anyone done the 23years old CX Detoxifying Air Therapy? They only give you one mask, but the amount of gel you receive is easily 4-5 uses. Do you think you can receive the cloth mask or clean it somehow?


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 31, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Question for those who have Global 13 – has anyone done the 23years old CX Detoxifying Air Therapy? They only give you one mask, but the amount of gel you receive is easily 4-5 uses. Do you think you can receive the cloth mask or clean it somehow?


It's a one use only, you should apply as much gel as you can - the whole of it if possible. This mask acts on the principle of chemical reaction, if you don't apply enough gel, ph won't be right and your face can burn very much.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Yeah same... I did have 2 so added one to check and now it only has that one haha


I had an entire Memeshop order in there, added one more item to the list and all 28 items disappeared. UGH! This usually happens a few times a month but I only ever have my Wishlist boxes in there so it's easy to check for restocks. What a pain in the rear (this time)!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's a one use only, you should apply as much gel as you can - the whole of it if possible. This mask acts on the principle of chemical reaction, if you don't apply enough gel, ph won't be right and your face can burn very much.


Is that why so many were complaining of burning? Not applying enough of the gel?I've wanted to try this mask but because my skin leans towards the sensitive side I've been a bit leery.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh man, the scent boxes look amazing! I ordered all 3 in the bundle (express shipping) so I hope I get mine in a few days. So excited!


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anybody used any of the todak it's skin masks in the memeshop? I'm interested and I can't find any reviews on them. I can't make a purchase without reviews &gt;.&lt;


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 31, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's a one use only, you should apply as much gel as you can - the whole of it if possible. This mask acts on the principle of chemical reaction, if you don't apply enough gel, ph won't be right and your face can burn very much.


That makes sense – thanks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 31, 2014)

I saw the scent box spoilers too and I'm really happy that



Spoiler



They included more than 3 items.



Maybe it's just me but whenever I see spoilers without a clear shot of the info card, I really have no idea what anything is. I'm just like "oh everything looks good" but I really have no idea what anything is, or what it's for just offhand. Does anyone else have this problem? No, just me? That's what I thought lol


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> Has anybody used any of the todak it's skin masks in the memeshop? I'm interested and I can't find any reviews on them. I can't make a purchase without reviews &gt;.


I bought one each of the sample packs awhile ago, and they were all good. They're similar to a lot of the mid level drugstore brand sleeping packs (like Etude House), so the thing that irks me is the price. I liked them so much that I happily purchased a full size grape and blueberry when it was on sale for $5, and I actually bought the Coconut and Honey one on Memebox last night (which I haven't tried yet)...Because I had a $5 off code left to use, a few points to use, and it was free shipping. 

Basically...Good product. Good deal at several dollars with free shipping. Rip off at $14.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

looking at the tropical one, this is what I figured out...I am still working on the floral and sweet shop, my sleuthing might take me a bit longer on those



Spoiler




Konad scented nailpolish - it looks like lychee to me. Could be orange, but orange is too light http://www.konadnailart.com/contents/en-us/p1041_Scented_Nail_Polish_Lychee.html  Could be that the nailpolish is randomly selected, because they have it in kiwi, coconut, orange and pineapple too!
Konad Niju Moisture Hand cream in mango 
LadyKin Twinklight Soft Foam Facial Cleanser   in Kiwi
BOUTIQUE BEBE Coconut Pack soap
Eva's Vitamin Body Wash in Orange


----------



## Fae (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish I had gotten the tropical box as well! But I was scared that there might be a lot of coconut scent, which I don't like! It looks so nice!

I'm really happy about the floral box! Hope it comes quickly! ^^


----------



## sayswhoo (Aug 31, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> It was doing that to me...last month, I think, but finally fixed itself. So it'll be fixed again, don't worry. You'll fill it back up fast! Haha.


Haha you're probably right, I'm afraid. ;P


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I bought one each of the sample packs awhile ago, and they were all good. They're similar to a lot of the mid level drugstore brand sleeping packs (like Etude House), so the thing that irks me is the price. I liked them so much that I happily purchased a full size grape and blueberry when it was on sale for $5, and I actually bought the Coconut and Honey one on Memebox last night (which I haven't tried yet)...Because I had a $5 off code left to use, a few points to use, and it was free shipping.
> 
> Basically...Good product. Good deal at several dollars with free shipping. Rip off at $14.


Ty! I have a couple points about to expire and I think this would be worth it. No way I would pay a full $14 for it though!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> Ty! I have a couple points about to expire and I think this would be worth it. No way I would pay a full $14 for it though!


Yeah, the $14 is outrageous. But even I was happy with the points/promo code/free shipping combination. 

Have to take advantage of the USA Exclusives while you still can, after all!


----------



## eugiegenie (Aug 31, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox global #14 is in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6?do=findComment&amp;comment=2278263


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 31, 2014)

So sorry if we've covered this already and I somehow missed it, but can VIP members give their codes to other Memefans (and would the person also need to be a VIP)? I haven't used my VIP codes this month and I want to just throw them in my blog's sidebar for whoever can use them first today (I seem to remember that they're single use only?), but I don't want to confuse or mislead people about who can use them.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

sweet shop - I think there might be one more item - see that yellow edge of a box between the floral box and the hope girl?  Not sure...but anyway this is what I have gleaned for the sweet shop...florals will be next.



Spoiler



I am not sure if they are giving us the variations on anything except the body scrub (because I can see the variations in the card)


Pure Smile Choosy lip masks - 2 of them.   These look to be from the "pearl" series.  The ones shown are pink and white pearl, but they also have black, golden, purple pearl. 
Hope Girl Tinted Lip Balm:  hope girl tinted lip balm  3 flavors:   strawberry, love peach and hot cherry
Pure Smile jewelry scrub in either  "Topaz", "Diamond" or "Ruby"  This is a body sugar scrub.   
Vita Berry Shampoo

not sure how this is a SWEET SHOP box.  I was hoping for more cutey pie stuff....

btw - it looks like the tropical one is the best value...I am SO glad I got two of those!!   The sweet shot is pure smile + hope girl and the florals looks a bit....smallish...






why oh why can't people take clear pictures of the cards?  What is the deal with that?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So sorry if we've covered this already and I somehow missed it, but can VIP members give their codes to other Memefans (and would the person also need to be a VIP)? I haven't used my VIP codes this month and I want to just throw them in my blog's sidebar for whoever can use them first today (I seem to remember that they're single use only?), but I don't want to confuse or mislead people about who can use them.


yes, you can, but you have to be clear that it is first come, first served and don't complain if they don't work!!  lol


----------



## Jane George (Aug 31, 2014)

I have used mine on my other account so I assume you can


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So sorry if we've covered this already and I somehow missed it, but can VIP members give their codes to other Memefans (and would the person also need to be a VIP)? I haven't used my VIP codes this month and I want to just throw them in my blog's sidebar for whoever can use them first today (I seem to remember that they're single use only?), but I don't want to confuse or mislead people about who can use them.


Yes, each code is unique and can only be used once. Bloggers frequently post their codes on their sites, and the codes do work on non VIP accounts.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

I am off to clean my bathroom, so I won't get to the floral detective work for about an hour or so.


----------



## Jane George (Aug 31, 2014)

If the card ain't up by the time I get mine and finish video reviews. I will photograph them and stick them up


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

@@biancardi Thanks so much for the detective work! You're wonderful.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I'm super psyched to get these boxes, especially the tropicals!!!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

When Memebox's Facebook page was drowning with Jackpot hype, did anyone else see how they offered 5 points to everyone that liked and shared their post about the Jackpot box? Tons of people did it, and after a few days people started to ask if anyone ever received their points. Immediately those comments started getting deleted.

It's been...How long now? A couple of weeks? Not a single person that I know of that liked/shared received their points, did any of you?

And when I just went to check to see if anyone left any comments about receiving the points...The entire post has been removed.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When Memebox's Facebook page was drowning with Jackpot hype, did anyone else see how they offered 5 points to everyone that liked and shared their post about the Jackpot box? Tons of people did it, and after a few days people started to ask if anyone ever received their points. Immediately those comments started getting deleted.
> 
> It's been...How long now? A couple of weeks? Not a single person that I know of that liked/shared received their points, did any of you?
> 
> And when I just went to check to see if anyone left any comments about receiving the points...The entire post has been removed.





cfisher said:


> When Memebox's Facebook page was drowning with Jackpot hype, did anyone else see how they offered 5 points to everyone that liked and shared their post about the Jackpot box? Tons of people did it, and after a few days people started to ask if anyone ever received their points. Immediately those comments started getting deleted.
> 
> It's been...How long now? A couple of weeks? Not a single person that I know of that liked/shared received their points, did any of you?
> 
> And when I just went to check to see if anyone left any comments about receiving the points...The entire post has been removed.


I asked about that.   Tricky memebox - it was that if you liked and shared about the jackpot box, you were put in a drawing to win 5 memepoints.  You didn't get them automatically.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I asked about that.   Tricky memebox - it was that if you liked and shared about the jackpot box, you were put in a drawing to win 5 memepoints.  You didn't get them automatically.


Wow. I was shocked to see them offering 5 points for people that just liked and shared, but it spread like crazy when they did that.

They definitely can not blame that on any sort of misunderstanding. 

That's really just awful.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 31, 2014)

my friend says the yellow thing on behind the scent card is the leaflet we got for the sally's box masks, they are putting them in all the boxes, and looking at my leaflet and the yellow picture it does look like the hair on the diagram, a shame i was hoping for the yellow lemon mask packet. 

will await my boxes tomorrow, either way they are all good.


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wow. I was shocked to see them offering 5 points for people that just liked and shared, but it spread like crazy when they did that.
> 
> They definitely can not blame that on any sort of misunderstanding.
> 
> That's really just awful.


It did say like &amp; share and they would announce winners that friday. The post is still on my wall from sharing it, but deleted from memebox page.


----------



## maii (Aug 31, 2014)

Why can't Memebox just tidy up their customer service???

I would throw all my money at them if it meant being surprised with amazing boxes like the Global 14...

but I am just so disappointed with how they're treating us. Still no replies to my Detox and Travellers emails, and this Facebook points thing is just flipping shady.

I think I might let my points expire this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I was considering getting Oil and Troubles 4 - but will stay strong!) No more purchases till they fix my issues.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> It did say like &amp; share and they would announce winners that friday. The post is still on my wall from sharing it, but deleted from memebox page.


Did they edit it at some point? Because I did see the post and I remember thinking "Okay, where is the catch?"


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did they edit it at some point? Because I did see the post and I remember thinking "Okay, where is the catch?"


look on Facebook in the photos it clearly say like and share for 5 points ,BUT then it popped up on one of the other jackpot photos and 1person will win a box and 1 will get 5 points, then i think 5 people were to get points, at first they worded it that you liked and shared to win a box, hence why so many right up to friday thought it was sign up with a hope of winning a box then it was reworded that you bought the box, the whole thing wa poorly written ,thought out and conducted and hence why i didn't share with my readers or recommend, I'm awaiting to see who the winner box is as it gets announced on Facebook,lol.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did they edit it at some point? Because I did see the post and I remember thinking "Okay, where is the catch?"


yes, it was poorly written.  They use the excuse for a poor choice of words to blame the customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> look on Facebook in the photos it clearly say like and share for 5 points ,BUT then it popped up on one of the other jackpot photos and 1person will win a box and 1 will get 5 points, then i think 5 people were to get points, at first they worded it that you liked and shared to win a box, hence why so many right up to friday thought it was sign up with a hope of winning a box then it was reworded that you bought the box, the whole thing wa poorly written ,thought out and conducted and hence why i didn't share with my readers or recommend, I'm awaiting to see who the winner box is as it gets announced on Facebook,lol.


I could have missed the part about the winners being announced.

I do recall tons of people making comments about how they hoped they won one of the boxes. They definitely did make that whole thing a bit confusing, especially the way they slowly gave out little tiny hints and bits of information. I think a LOT of people didn't understand until it was too late that they had to purchase a box. 

ETA: I feel like I'm constantly misunderstanding things with Memebox and I keep having these moments of "Wow, I am completely losing it." ...Until I realize that Memebox is clearly brilliantly manipulating things.

..Language barrier my tush. I'm onto you, Memebox.


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did they edit it at some point? Because I did see the post and I remember thinking "Okay, where is the catch?"


it does say edited


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

avarier said:


> it does say edited


I wish there was a way to know what it originally said.

I'm 99% positive that when I read it it did not say anything about winners being announced. And is it just me, or does adding that after the fact seem like the exact sort of thing that Memebox would pull?


----------



## avarier (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish there was a way to know what it originally said.
> 
> I'm 99% positive that when I read it it did not say anything about winners being announced. And is it just me, or does adding that after the fact seem like the exact sort of thing that Memebox would pull?


If you click the "Edited" button it shows old parts.

So, on my wall, the post says:

August 18 at 4:41pm

Like &amp; Share for 5 Points! Winners will be announced on Friday!!
[Get $1000 value for $32!]

Subscribe to Memebox newsletter to learn more about Friday's Jackpot Box and how you can win $1000 worth of Memebox goodies for only $32 !

Sign up now!--&gt;http://bit.ly/1nwy7uZ
If you click on Edited, it shows:

August 18 at 4:34pm

[Get $1000 value for $32!]
Subscribe to Memebox newsletter to learn more about Friday's Jackpot Box and how you can win $1000 worth of Memebox goodies for only $32 !

Sign up now!--&gt;http://bit.ly/1nwy7uZ


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you.

I must have thought the winners part had something to do with the Jackpot box.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I must have thought the winners part had something to do with the Jackpot box.


I wonder if I had the same issue, because I swear it'd said "Like and Share for 5 Points" but nothing about winners. Which is why I liked and shared it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

I kinda gave up on 2 of the items in the floral box...it was too difficult for me to make out what those items were.  I wonder why people don't take clear pictures of the cards?



Spoiler




Sally's Box friendly cherry blossom hand mask
Secret Key SHEA BUTTER HAND CREAM MOISTURIZING PERFUMEORANGE BASIL JASMINUM #2 (I think this is the one pictured)  
BERGAMOT LILLY MUSK #5    
JASMINUM ORANGE PEACH #1   
ORANGE CITRUS ROSE #3 
BERGAMOT PEACH ROSE #4
LEMON ORANGE APPLE #6 

[*]Some type of larger body/facial mist?
[*]smaller spray - could be a travel perfume


----------



## cfisher (Aug 31, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I wonder if I had the same issue, because I swear it'd said "Like and Share for 5 Points" but nothing about winners. Which is why I liked and shared it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I must have thought it was two separate things, because I really didn't even remember that part. And I definitely did think there was some sort of catch, so I should have put that together.

But it does appear as two separate thoughts as well. And at that point in time, we had NO idea what the whole Jackpot thing was all about.

And we're not alone, it looks like everyone misunderstood it!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Aug 31, 2014)

You had the chance to win points for sharing the post. I was one of the five who won points for sharing the bubblepop box post.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 31, 2014)

Which was the Benton product that had "issues"?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 31, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Which was the Benton product that had "issues"?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


here is a link

http://www.samplehime.com/2014/08/warning-report-benton-to-fda-do-not-buy.html


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 31, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with the brands Friendly, Secret garden, or Pro You. 

Decided on whether I should buy some masks or not. They're on sale, but I want to know if they're any good.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> here is a link
> 
> http://www.samplehime.com/2014/08/warning-report-benton-to-fda-do-not-buy.html


wow. thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

This one pretty bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />LINK

I got  a few benton products from Memebox, and I'm going to throw them all out, regardless of the manufacturing date.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

thud...omg....my global 14, F/W color box, and a bunch of memeshop orders just got into NH sorting station!  That means, dare I hope, that I will get them on tuesday?  My boxes will come with me on vacation!! lol

@LuxxyLuxx  your box that I sent you passed the border into Canada!!  yeah!!  No finland for you!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> This one pretty bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />LINK
> 
> I got  a few benton products from Memebox, and I'm going to throw them all out, regardless of the manufacturing date.


I have not received any benton products and I probably will do the same as you.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thud...omg....my global 14, F/W color box, and a bunch of memeshop orders just got into NH sorting station!  That means, dare I hope, that I will get them on tuesday?  My boxes will come with me on vacation!! lol
> 
> @LuxxyLuxx  your box that I sent you passed the border into Canada!!  yeah!!  No finland for you!


Yay!!



biancardi said:


> thud...omg....my global 14, F/W color box, and a bunch of memeshop orders just got into NH sorting station!  That means, dare I hope, that I will get them on tuesday?  My boxes will come with me on vacation!! lol
> 
> @LuxxyLuxx  your box that I sent you passed the border into Canada!!  yeah!!  No finland for you!


Standard shipping?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Standard shipping?


your box was first class international

my stuff from memebox is standard shipping, so I am SHOCKED that global 14 is in NH now.

There must have been something very weird going on with the east coast customs for most of august.


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> your box was first class international
> 
> my stuff from memebox is standard shipping, so I am SHOCKED that global 14 is in NH now.
> 
> There must have been something very weird going on with the east coast customs for most of august.


Yea, they downgraded shipping due to all the 15 memepoints given out.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 31, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the brands Friendly, Secret garden, or Pro You.
> 
> Decided on whether I should buy some masks or not. They're on sale, but I want to know if they're any good.


@@zuribabyyy Try asking in the Korean/Asian Beauty and Skincare Talk thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


----------



## zuribabyyy (Aug 31, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@zuribabyyy Try asking in the Korean/Asian Beauty and Skincare Talk thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


THANK YOU


----------



## ashleylind (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm happy – I consolidated my 12 Memeboxes down to 5 (between things used or in use) – so my office closet door now shuts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Granted, it won't last long, with all the boxes soon to arrive. But all the boxes keep me motivated.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 31, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm happy – I consolidated my 12 Memeboxes down to 5 (between things used or in use) – so my office closet door now shuts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Granted, it won't last long, with all the boxes soon to arrive. But all the boxes keep me motivated.


I emptied out cabinets and cleared shelves for Memebox products to take center stage, as I am loving them all so much.

I never know my skin care AND cosmetic use could be so changed by MuT members.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm now using Korean skin care and face cosmetic base, and small batch hand made USA color products. My skin hasnt felt so healthy since I was first old enough to use skin care and cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The site has gone through a lot of changes in the past few days, so I think it may have to do with that. I've had several glitches and problems in the past few days, everything from an account suddenly not existing in the system (then allowing me to log in an hour later with no problems), certain sections not loading properly, the search section not finding something one hour only to be able to find it the next, etc. Hopefully once they're done with things the site will run smoothly again, so I wouldn't worry about it being a permanent issue.... Yet.


You know my extreme worry about the box not shipped yet but with an address to CA?

*I finally got an email that it is fixed today. And sure enough, it is*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wrote them a most thankful email, full of gratitude because the truth is- except for this one problem, I have LOVED Memebox and Memeshop more than I can ever say. I know there are communication differences, of course. I dealt with this issue on a much more serious level in my career, and I was always able to find common words to either get help for those in need or to convey what really mattered most about the work we were doing. 

Now, in this lovely stage of my life, far removed from life and death issues on a daily basis,I have found products which have given me back a baby soft, very smooth, glowing skin without signs of aging.

I wouldn't believe products could make so much difference in such a short time if I didn't know what goes into most American and European major label brands and what goes into just regular Korean brands. I don't think it's a fad. I think the difference is found inside the bottles and tubes- and are available  on the labels which are able to be translated. I just hope this type of skin care is always available to us. 

Lots of good years ahead of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I go to bed a much happier and much relieved Memebox fan girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And tomorrow I'm buying 3 10 sheet My Beauty Diary mask boxes to celebrate the holiday and the happiness. 

YAY!!

Going to bed happy and so very relieved. I now know what worrying about a Memebox ( for any reason) means.  I hope all troubles on the website and in boxes and in shipping matters are quickly rectified for all my Memebox comrades across the world. I know the person who helped me today signed his name very clearly on the answer form. He knew that he knew how to help me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good feeling!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

New Boxes! Woo!

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/memebox-vip

Chocolate Maniaaaaa


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

Memebox has finally responded to tell me they're going to resend the boxes they sent to the wrong address.

Memebox is finally going to do me right!

What a great way for them to start the week/ month with me.

I really hope this is a sign of good things to come with Memebox customer service.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I bought chocolate mania.... bad jane


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone talk me out of buying the new Chocolate box. Tell me I don't need it since I already got the Cacao box...

*finger hovering over the checkout button...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

@@MissJexie only if you can hit me upside the head fo buying it


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@MissJexie only if you can hit me upside the head fo buying it


hahaha oh my gosh we need to go to Memeholics Anonymous...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone talk me out of buying the new Chocolate box. Tell me I don't need it since I already got the Cacao box...
> 
> *finger hovering over the checkout button...


I want it, but I didn't get the Cacao box and regretted it! But you totally don't need it! *Finger hovers over checkout button*  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the brands Friendly, Secret garden, or Pro You.
> 
> Decided on whether I should buy some masks or not. They're on sale, but I want to know if they're any good.


I found nothing on pro you when I searched.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I love the brightening mask and used it a few days ago.


----------



## seachange (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone talk me out of buying the new Chocolate box. Tell me I don't need it since I already got the Cacao box...
> 
> *finger hovering over the checkout button...


Did you get the Milk one too? if you did - you can make your own chocolate box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, if you didn't - just add some milk to the cacao box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone tell me I don't need the Makeup box. The only Memebox I've gotten so far is the F/W color box, and I love it... but I have pretty much all the cosmetics I'll ever need already.

I should buy the 17-19 bundle for my second box order, right? That's smarter?

Or both. Maybe I need both.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

i have an overload of makeup so not getting other box but from what i remember make up 1 that was released a loooooong time ago was very good.

personally i would go 17 to 19 though


----------



## seachange (Sep 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Someone tell me I don't need the Makeup box. The only Memebox I've gotten so far is the F/W color box, and I love it... but I have pretty much all the cosmetics I'll ever need already.
> 
> I should buy the 17-19 bundle for my second box order, right? That's smarter?
> 
> Or both. Maybe I need both.


If you bought just one memebox, what's the problem with buying more? I'm not really helping here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

oh my gosh you guys are enablers to the extreme!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok I'm going to sleep, and if I wake up and have chocolate on my mind...then I'm buying it! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Someone tell me I don't need the Makeup box. The only Memebox I've gotten so far is the F/W color box, and I love it... but I have pretty much all the cosmetics I'll ever need already.
> 
> I should buy the 17-19 bundle for my second box order, right? That's smarter?
> 
> Or both. Maybe I need both.


You totally need both. *evil enabling grin*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You totally need both. *evil enabling grin*


lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Someone tell me I don't need the Makeup box. The only Memebox I've gotten so far is the F/W color box, and I love it... but I have pretty much all the cosmetics I'll ever need already.
> 
> I should buy the 17-19 bundle for my second box order, right? That's smarter?
> 
> Or both. Maybe I need both.


I think the 17-18 bundle is the best choice. I mean, everyone always raves about the globals being the best boxes, and the value set is amazing.

You know how I know I have a problem? Immediately once I read the part about you wanting to buy the value set plus the chocolate box, my mind immediately went to... "Okay, so that's $100 right there. At that point you just have to buy two more boxes to take advantage of the $10 affiliate link and the 15% off coupon code, that way you're not even paying for the entire fourth box and getting the fifth one for free."


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not buying either new box cause I don't like chocolate and I don't need any make up . I have the the scent bundle arriving to make me happy


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

my scent bundle is in birmingham..... come to mummy


----------



## zuribabyyy (Sep 1, 2014)

@@Jane George I couldn't find anything either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

@@zuribabyyy all i found was a notice about mporting the products into america


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like the first  Makeup Edition was a lip gloss, blush, concealer (pencil), makeup base, and pore-reducing primer. That's the most boring you can get and still technically sort of be makeup. My wallet will live to see another day.

I'm gonna get the bundle, but I'm gonna wait until a box that I DO want is on VIP special. Hopefully something I want shows up this week.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

makeup one was one of the earliest superboxes and was quite popular if i remember correctly.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> makeup one was one of the earliest superboxes and was quite popular if i remember correctly.


It wasn't the superbox this is the special box which was hyped up but kinda Meh . Wasn't a great box and had really basic things in it . I wasn't wowed as such with mine . I think we was expecting better things as such.

Edit to retread the bottom it is the superbox . Oh well still not buying for $20 . That's a poor superbox if it is.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

oh *blushes*. i think i am thinking of another box... burst of color one perhaps?


----------



## zuribabyyy (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish they would do a mask 6.

I would buy the mask 5, but it seems that it is going to be full of sleeping packs. I don't know if I'm into that.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh buggar!

Oh well I did say I wasnt buying anything but cacao, milk and cute,

Chocolate mania counts as cacao...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh *blushes*. i think i am thinking of another box... burst of color one perhaps?


I read the price and name and thought of this special box we ordered and well . http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/previous-boxes/memebox-make-up-edition#.VAQg5Nm9LCQ


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I read the price and name and thought of this special box we ordered and well . http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/previous-boxes/memebox-make-up-edition#.VAQg5Nm9LCQ


Yeah, that's the one that I looked up that was so bland.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Slightly OT but what does 'wrong paypal token' mean?

I had it three times before my order actually went through.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

my bad.... i was think b of c 1


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Slightly OT but what does 'wrong paypal token' mean?
> 
> I had it three times before my order actually went through.


no idea sorry


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm curious as to what the difference is between the Cacao box and the Chocolate Mania box???....of course that didn't stop me from ordering it! LOL Chocolate? I'M IN!


----------



## avarier (Sep 1, 2014)

Have new coupon codes for september come out? For bloggers I mean


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have new coupon codes for september come out? For bloggers I mean


I had q quick search for a $5 one before I ordered and couldnt find anything


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have new coupon codes for september come out? For bloggers I mean


dont think so. I haven't had mine


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> I'm curious as to what the difference is between the Cacao box and the Chocolate Mania box???....of course that didn't stop me from ordering it! LOL Chocolate? I'M IN!


it is cacao 2. they have been on odd renaming exercise


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I said I was on a low buy for September with the exception of Cacao 2, which this pretty much is. So happy to buy it since I missed the first!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I had q quick search for a $5 one before I ordered and couldnt find anything


Yeah, I couldn't find one either.

I'm on the fence about the chocolate box. I don't think I can justify it without a coupon, not a HUGE chocolate lover.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahhh I want chocolate, but I'm going to wait a bit JUST in case they decide to give us points for today's holiday or release the September blogger codes.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ahhh I want chocolate, but I'm going to wait a bit JUST in case they decide to give us points for today's holiday or release the September blogger codes.


Part of me hopes they release a code before the VIP pricing is no longer available.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason or when they release affiliate codes. got one early hours uk and the next month 23:51 uk time


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me hopes they release a code before the VIP pricing is no longer available.


Yeah, that's tricky. I'm at work for another 4 hours so I think if they don't sent codes/points by then, I'll just go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gah, I won't be buying memebox for a very long time! I refuse to pay any more than $20 for a box (even with currency conversion), which I've kept to well. I'll probably wait until Christmas or something rolls around, and maybe they'll give free points? But I'm very stingy. The makeup edition is alluring, but nah, I'll pass. 

Do you guys think memebox will announce the winners for the cutiepiemarzia giveaway soon? It's already September.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Since this will sell out fast I assume, I had to order it. Paying 26.99 feels like I'm getting robbed though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 1, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Since this will sell out fast I assume, I had to order it. Paying 26.99 feels like I'm getting robbed though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I think this will go fast. I feel the same, I had no codes left on any of my accounts but sucked it up and bought it. I'd be sad if I missed it!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah I think this will go fast. I feel the same, I had no codes left on any of my accounts but sucked it up and bought it. I'd be sad if I missed it!


Me too! The first one were probably one of the best boxes to date, so I think it will be worth the money we spent ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah I think this will go fast. I feel the same, I had no codes left on any of my accounts but sucked it up and bought it. I'd be sad if I missed it!


The August codes stopped working by the time the box was released (or at the same time).

I spend a ton of money on Memebox...But I just can not bring myself to order a singular box with no coupon code. ...Go figure!


----------



## julieannka (Sep 1, 2014)

Whew, my bank account is safe for now!  I'm not interested in either box.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 1, 2014)

Ugh, I caved and bought the chocolate one. I loved the cacao box, I just wish there were some coupon codes to help the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw hello again ladies, life got crazy for a bit there.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have new coupon codes for september come out? For bloggers I mean


Nope got nothing yet.  I hope there is a new code.  it would suck if they didn't give us one :S.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

The way it is going it is 50/50


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The way it is going it is 50/50


the way bloggers have been treated last 3 weeks.id be surprised if we even got any emails ,notice, 

more expecting a change of rules ,

still not interested in the new boxes so a definite no from me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I want more scent boxes or milk now


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm sort of thinking that they probably release the codes when they deal with the VIP codes for the month, and so far no email about September VIP. Last month (my first month VIP, admittedly) I didn't receive it until the afternoon, so I have a feeling we have a bit before they send everything out and the codes get posted.


----------



## seachange (Sep 1, 2014)

zuribabyyy said:


> I wish they would do a mask 6.
> 
> I would buy the mask 5, but it seems that it is going to be full of sleeping packs. I don't know if I'm into that.


zuribabyyy, how do you that mask 5 will be sleeping packs?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

seachange said:


> zuribabyyy, how do you that mask 5 will be sleeping packs?


The description hinted but tbh take descriptions with a handful of salt


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox has finally responded to tell me they're going to resend the boxes they sent to the wrong address.
> 
> Memebox is finally going to do me right!
> 
> ...


They have still yet to respond to my emails.   I wonder if I am now blocked?  I am getting very upset here.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Ugh, I caved and bought the chocolate one. I loved the cacao box, I just wish there were some coupon codes to help the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Btw hello again ladies, life got crazy for a bit there.


hi there!! I was wondering where you were  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

all of my scent boxes went standard.  Sigh - they did so great at one time by bundling them together and sending express.  Oh well....no USA orders for my nieces either (unless those come tomorrow)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

I got my first Memebox today! My coffee with Dani box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess its a little different to a usual Memebox as I know in advance what I am getting, and what its for. I think with my next ones I won't look up spoilers (I say that, no doubt I will) so there is a bit of a surprise element!

Now off to the shower with my exfoliating gloves haha


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow my scent box came fast. Its already im canada! So excited!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They have still yet to respond to my emails. I wonder if I am now blocked? I am getting very upset here.


I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think mine will deliver today despite being in Birmingham. Stupid DHL in uk are taking ages... Irritated as well as going out tomorrow


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey one of the girls i watch has done videos for the scent boxes... Not sure if i can link it. Will i get flagged LOL. Not mine..... Link or no link?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hey one of the girls i watch has done videos for the scent boxes... Not sure if i can link it. Will i get flagged LOL. Not mine..... Link or no link?


You could always pop it in the 'Spoilers' thread lower down, but I 'think' Ive seen video links in spoiler tags on here?

Ive definitely seen picture links


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

There's a video thread in videos and tutorials section


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

You can embed the youtube link here.    Click on the the 3 icon from the left on the top row - the special BB Code.  Select media - that is the media tag for youtube links

so long it isn't your youtube channel, you should be fine.   Also, put the spoiler tag around it, as this is, as I was told, a spoiler free zone and you need to put spoiler tags.

or you can go to the unboxing review thread and post it there.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 1, 2014)

My Scent Boxes got stopped by DHL customs and it says: A clearance other than standard Customs entry is required for this shipment. Further processing will occur as instructed by the regulatory authority. A DHL representative shall attempt to contact the importer or shipper if further information is required ?!?!?


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

There's at least 300 chocolate boxes left. To wait or not to wait? I don't think I've bought a box without points or codes before....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> There's at least 300 chocolate boxes left. To wait or not to wait? I don't think I've bought a box without points or codes before....


those are normally just the vip numbers i think.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> My Scent Boxes got stopped by DHL customs and it says: A clearance other than standard Customs entry is required for this shipment. Further processing will occur as instructed by the regulatory authority. A DHL representative shall attempt to contact the importer or shipper if further information is required ?!?!?


no just me having issues then....


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

How do you tag spoilers LOL, imma noob


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> My Scent Boxes got stopped by DHL customs and it says: A clearance other than standard Customs entry is required for this shipment. Further processing will occur as instructed by the regulatory authority. A DHL representative shall attempt to contact the importer or shipper if further information is required ?!?!?


I wonder if they think it is perfume (in the UK we have perfume and nail polish restrictions, is it the same for you)

My customs form for my Dani box says 'coffee x dani' and if yours says 'scent' they may think its perfume? Thats what I originally assumed the scent boxes were.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> My Scent Boxes got stopped by DHL customs and it says: A clearance other than standard Customs entry is required for this shipment. Further processing will occur as instructed by the regulatory authority. A DHL representative shall attempt to contact the importer or shipper if further information is required ?!?!?


Could it be the nail polish?

tropical contains nail polish....I don't know - you should give DHL a call.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

Aww man i can't use the full reply with all the icon things on my ipad. Those that are curious what the content of the scent box is, look up Channel pynkbunny! Or search memebox scentbox and you should be able to find it.

I shall sleep now! Good night from the western hemisphere


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> How do you tag spoilers LOL, imma noob


in the same icon for the media link (and they do want the youtube embedded here - so you have to do that as well), click on the 3 rd icon from the left - the same special BB code - and select the spoiler tag


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

pynkbunny is a makeuptalker. she'll probably stick them in the video thread later


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> those are normally just the vip numbers i think.


I think that's all the boxes. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Vip boxes have sold out before while on sale then been released on the site after the site after... As have bundles


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Happened a few times with the bundles


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 1, 2014)

Restocked yes? Cause if you take last boxes as an example, there were around 250 I think, and they were the same amount (- what had been sold) when vip sale were over.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Tbh recently either way the boxes aren't selling so fast anyhow with the fast sell out other than jackpot ( has anyone got that yet) being cute


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Happened a few times with the bundles


That happened with all the Princess boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I caved and bought the Value Set. Missed Cacao last time and still kicking myself so there was no way I could pass on Chocolate this time. Not thrilled about the Makeup but it was the best deal with bundling the (Referral Deal - thank you biancardi!) Whole Grain, the $70 August code and points about to expire. That's my justification.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes princess ones and a few others too as I raged about it happening on here


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Could it be the nail polish?
> 
> tropical contains nail polish....I don't know - you should give DHL a call.


One other girl has the same problem and she thinks it may be because of topaz in one of the products. It's hard to imagine because it's only an ingredient in a beauty products not the stones! Or it could be the nail polish but as far as I know you can't import 3 or more in one parcel and not 1...  But DHL is known for their strange ideas in Poland, I'm seriously angry Memebox sent me the bundle this way when I paid for standard. No trouble like that ever with standard shipments.

I tried calling DHL customs but nobody's picking up so I sent an email to their CS.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Question for you mask junkies - Finally tried the 'When' mask from Mask #4 and now I'm in love with gel masks. Have any of you noticed a burning sensation when using this particular mask or gels in general? Or is this just my horribly sensitive and dry skin?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Someone mentioned it about the mask in the global thirteen box a few pages back...


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Question for you mask junkies - Finally tried the 'When' mask from Mask #4 and now I'm in love with gel masks. Have any of you noticed a burning sensation when using this particular mask or gels in general? Or is this just my horribly sensitive and dry skin?


I didn't notice anything with the When masks, but I did with one of the SLC masks in the same box. Pretty sure my skin doesn't like Red Ginseng because I also tried a ginseng mask a few days ago, and it burned and left me really red.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Totally different mask...this is just a simple gel mask in a packet.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

yay 14 is here and i am going to be in house tomorrow so i will be in for parcel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Question for you mask junkies - Finally tried the 'When' mask from Mask #4 and now I'm in love with gel masks. Have any of you noticed a burning sensation when using this particular mask or gels in general? Or is this just my horribly sensitive and dry skin?


I used these masks and I don't know if I call it burning but it did feel unusual and love it! These are made of bio cellulose instead of say a hydrogel so are a bit different and made with coconut.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I do not have the full ingredient list, but here are some of the ingredients in those masks

*glycerin , sodium hyaluronate, grapefruit seed, bamboo stem, pine leaf, and ginseng *

travelmate also has sacccharide isomerate and Swiss Alpine herb extracts 

10pm has collagen, nano platinum, and watermelon extract 

Could you be allergic to any of them?


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MemeJunkie I do not have the full ingredient list, but here are some of the ingredients in those masks
> 
> *glycerin , sodium hyaluronate, grapefruit seed, bamboo stem, pine leaf, and ginseng *
> 
> ...


I need to start taking notes when I use the masks. I know I used the travelmate one and I wasn't impressed with it but I don't remember if it burned or not. If it has ginseng that would explain why I didn't like it though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I need to start taking notes when I use the masks. I know I used the travelmate one and I wasn't impressed with it but I don't remember if it burned or not. If it has ginseng that would explain why I didn't like it though.


that is why I blog.  Seriously, that is how I started out - I had these sub boxes with products and couldn't remember what they were or where I got them from.  So, I started blogging initially so that I didn't have to remember!!  Now, I like doing it and chatting with other folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 1, 2014)

Not getting either new box. Cacao was actually my first box, and I quickly learned that I only like smelling chocolate that I can eat and traded to majority of the box.

I'm also wanting a Mask 6 to pop up soon. And I am debating about getting a second Moisture Surge box for my dry skin.


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

I've thought about blogging, but I don't think I'd keep up with it and I don't think I'd have anything to write about that isn't already covered by other bloggers.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've thought about blogging, but I don't think I'd keep up with it and I don't think I'd have anything to write about that isn't already covered by other bloggers.


I only started to tell a company off. Sadly only did it once as it no longer has a uk division lol


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 1, 2014)

Sigh...I got the Cacao box and LOVED it, but do I really need more chocolate stuff? Plus having no codes or points makes me annoyed for having to spend $27. Maybe I'll wait. I'm still using the Cacao box stuff anyway.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

My three vip points were still there to spend


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hi there!! I was wondering where you were  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol had some family stuff to deal with..... And I got a promotion!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MemeJunkie I do not have the full ingredient list, but here are some of the ingredients in those masks
> 
> *glycerin , sodium hyaluronate, grapefruit seed, bamboo stem, pine leaf, and ginseng *
> 
> ...


None of that should bother me and I don't have hives so definitely don't think it's allergies. It wasn't horrible but an odd burning sensation. Certainly not unbearable and it didn't last. My skin feels and looks great afterwards so I will give the other a shot as well.
I also tried that Innisfree Capsule that came in Pomengranate last night and discovered I am not a sleeping pack kind of gal. Entirely too sticky for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm not terribly thrilled about Mask #5 if it really is going to be sleeping pack based.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> None of that should bother me and I don't have hives so definitely don't think it's allergies. It wasn't horrible but an odd burning sensation. Certainly not unbearable and it didn't last. My skin feels and looks great afterwards so I will give the other a shot as well.
> 
> I also tried that Innisfree Capsule that came in Pomengranate last night and discovered I am not a sleeping pack kind of gal. Entirely too sticky for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm not terribly thrilled about Mask #5 if it really is going to be sleeping pack based.


All sleeping masks are not created equal, some are sticky and others sink in to your skin quickly. It just takes trying them to see which group they fall into.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

It could be that they have a acid wash sensation... Won't harm but is abrasive on top layer of skin to freshen up complexion....


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They have still yet to respond to my emails.   I wonder if I am now blocked?  I am getting very upset here.


I've been trying to get them to resend the 3 boxes for nearly a month now, and the woman that responded implied that they just now finally responded because 1 of the boxes finally just made its way back. 

However, I still have a couple of issues I'm still waiting for 3 issues to be resolved. And it's taken forever for them to deal with my problems one at a time, and not in any real order, so I wouldn't assume they're ignoring you. I honestly was convinced I was going to have to file disputes and was shocked to finally get a response. And when I responded to the email, I got a response within minutes. 

On a side note..They didn't send your scent boxes with expedited shipping?!?!? How is it that you and I live in the same state, you've been a buyer for that much longer, and we have such drastically different experiences with specific boxes?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> None of that should bother me and I don't have hives so definitely don't think it's allergies. It wasn't horrible but an odd burning sensation. Certainly not unbearable and it didn't last. My skin feels and looks great afterwards so I will give the other a shot as well.
> 
> I also tried that Innisfree Capsule that came in Pomengranate last night and discovered I am not a sleeping pack kind of gal. Entirely too sticky for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm not terribly thrilled about Mask #5 if it really is going to be sleeping pack based


Not all sleeping packs are sticky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do usually take a while to absorb though.

So far all the Mask versions have contained many sheet masks (including gels) so I think you will be OK!

Also for what's it worth, I took that overnight mention in the Mask 5 description to mean any kind of mask (not necessarily sleeping packs) since most people apply masks at night before bed. And the benefits of a sheet mask (the good kind) usually last 24 hours.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2014)

So after the long hold up in customs, my Cute Wishlist finally arrived in NYC on the 23rd.

(where I live).

Then it went to Long Island.

Then it went back to NYC.

Then it went to Utah!!!!!!!!!

Now it's back in Long Island.

I wish I could get my box's frequent flier miles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I've uploaded my global #14 and scentbox bundle (all three of them!) to the spoilers thread =)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> All sleeping masks are not created equal, some are sticky and others sink in to your skin quickly. It just takes trying them to see which group they fall into.


  


LisaLeah said:


> Not all sleeping packs are sticky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They do usually take a while to absorb though.
> 
> So far all the Mask versions have contained many sheet masks (including gels) so I think you will be OK!
> 
> Also for what's it worth, I took that overnight mention in the Mask 5 description to mean any kind of mask (not necessarily sleeping packs) since most people apply masks at night before bed. And the benefits of a sheet mask (the good kind) usually last 24 hours.


I will definitely give another sleeping pack a try, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the input!I read the description for Mask #5 and I'm not getting sleeping pack AT ALL. I just assumed someone heard or read something (somewhere).


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

I think it's the 'wake up in the morning with' which makes me think if night masks, as in something happening overnight to cause that


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I will definitely give another sleeping pack a try, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the input!
> 
> I read the description for Mask #5 and I'm not getting sleeping pack AT ALL. I just assumed someone heard or read something (somewhere).


There really is two different types of sleeping packs/masks. The creamy, thick, rich moisturizers, and the gel types. From what I've seen, and been told, the gel types are supposed to form a bit of a layer on your skin. They're "usually" called sleeping masks because you are supposed to rinse it off in the morning before the rest of your skin regimen. Whereas the creams are "usually" called sleeping packs, and are really just a heavy duty moisturizer. I have really dry skin so I do use both, and I know the sleeping masks feel so weird because they're so different, and a lot of people just don't seem to love them. But I am obsessed with sleeping packs, and tend to prefer those, since they do actually absorb (even though they tend to take awhile) before I go to bed. I can honestly say that when using sleeping packs, by the time I wake up my skin is the softest it has ever been.

I did bring up the sleeping mask/pack thing a few days ago on here, because I read the description and it sounded like they were talking about them. However, as someone mentioned already, definitely take the descriptions with a grain of salt, because often times they don't really mean anything.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I prefer sleeping packs instead of night creams from memebox too as I need the extra moisture and tbh the gels are still absorbed too quickly.

Some of the masks are amazingly sticky though


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

@@cfisher - The Innisfree that I tried was a sleeping pack then, going by your description, and I'm now thinking I should have waited a bit longer before heading to bed and I wouldn't have felt so moist. lol I will admit, my skin felt very moisturized this morning and I lean towards the dry side, this was perfect for me in that sense.

Now would the Purederm Moisture Mask from the Aloe box be considered a gel mask?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@cfisher - The Innisfree that I tried was a sleeping pack then, going by your description, and I'm now thinking I should have waited a bit longer before heading to bed and I wouldn't have felt so moist. lol I will admit, my skin felt very moisturized this morning and I lean towards the dry side, this was perfect for me in that sense.
> 
> Now would the Purederm Moisture Mask from the Aloe box be considered a gel mask?


The sleeping pack/mask thing is so strange to me, since those rules are more general, and there are definitely exceptions. I have some of those Innisfree capsules, and some are gels and some are creams. Normally, I'll just massage the creams in for a bit and leave PLENTY of time for them to absorb. You're supposed to take Korean skincare step by step and let everything absorb, and the sleeping packs are often used as a replacement for moisturizer, but can also be used after moisturizer. When used in place of moisturizer they're supposed to be applied like a moisturizer, but when used as an additional step you're supposed to wait a bit after applying your moisturizer to let it fully absorb before applying it.

You may also want to try using a bit less next time. Those little Innisfree capsules are meant to be used several times, which is why there s a little cut out in the lid to slip the cover under. (I know a lot of people think they're more 1-2 time use because of the packaging, but unlike other companies that have small pots for sampling, that really is the only size the Innisfree capsule masks are available in). How much you use is definitely just a preference thing, but I'd suggest trying less if you want it to be able to absorb.

But I definitely say give sleeping packs another try! The Etude House spoon packs were one of the first Korean skincare products I tried forever ago, and sleeping packs have made a world of difference for my skin, I never have dry skin problems during the winter anymore and everyone always comments on my skin. 

ETA: I checked, and the Purederm Aloe mask you mentioned is more of a standard wash off mask. So just the normal mask application, then rinse off after 20 minutes.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 1, 2014)

They keep changing the VIP url... annoying.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> They keep changing the VIP url... annoying.


VERY annoying.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

I haven't received the VIP codes for the month.

...And no sign of this months promo codes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

The new one is posted as soon as we get the email... Seems pointless to change it


----------



## catyz (Sep 1, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> They keep changing the VIP url... annoying.


i think they do that to decrease non-vips to have access to it by simply saving the link. they want you to earn the status so they can earn more.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/memebox-vip this is today's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I haven't received the VIP codes for the month.
> 
> ...And no sign of this months promo codes.


The affiliates and vip codes aren't out yet


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

From the meagre three vip points last month the vip status ain't great when people with four boxes bought got five... They seem to focus more on new than existing customers in general.

Has anyone got jackpot box yet?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The affiliates and vip codes aren't out yet


Weird thing is, they gave me my August affiliate coupon code back at the end of July. It's already September and we still don't have our codes...wondering what is going on. I feel weird reviewing any boxes now without having that code.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Weird thing is, they gave me my August affiliate coupon code back at the end of July. It's already September and we still don't have our codes...wondering what is going on. I feel weird reviewing any boxes now without having that code.


2.39am on the first august for august codes (gmt) for me.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Has anyone got jackpot box yet?


The jackpot box is shipped tomorrow! And memebox said that the winner would be announced also tomorrow! I ordered a box and I don't think I can wait to get! I want to find out which box I will get!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh ok. Sorry couldn't find date on shipping schedule


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The jackpot box is shipped tomorrow! And memebox said that the winner would be announced also tomorrow! I ordered a box and I don't think I can wait to get! I want to find out which box I will get!!!


I'm curious to see if the boxes are identical to the ones listed as 1st through 9th place, or if that's more of a general guide.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 1, 2014)

catyz said:


> i think they do that to decrease non-vips to have access to it by simply saving the link. they want you to earn the status so they can earn more.


MTE.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 2.39am on the first august for august codes (gmt) for me.


I got mine July 30th. I'm hoping they come out at some point today so I can post my H&amp;B3 review with fresh codes!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got mine July 30th. I'm hoping they come out at some point today so I can post my H&amp;B3 review with fresh codes!


I'm hoping for codes so I can get mask 5, moisture surge and whatever fanciness might come out on Wed/Thurs.

I wish they didnt have the VIP thing as I feel so rushed to get it with the $3 rather than wait and stack them up to get to $100/$150...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

I am disappointed that they haven't sent out the codes by now....Did they fire all of their CS staff?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm hoping for codes so I can get mask 5, moisture surge and whatever fanciness might come out on Wed/Thurs.
> 
> I wish they didnt have the VIP thing as I feel so rushed to get it with the $3 rather than wait and stack them up to get to $100/$150...


I'm the same way. It's a constant debate over whether the $3 off will end up being the best option, or if they'll magically end up in a great value set or end up being available when I'm ready to place a large order to take advantage of the big codes.

I honestly think VIP's should be able to have permanent access to the discounted price. I mean, what other perks do VIP's even have? Non-VIP's can technically access everything else if they do a quick search.

ETA: I'm in no way saying I think we should get extra special treatment, I think it's great that it is the way it is. But if they're going to give discounted pricing for VIP's (which non VIP's can access anyways) I really don't see why there is such a silly time limit.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

I think something actually might be going on at Memebox at the moment, because they keep telling me certain things won't be done until the third, which makes no sense to me. My replacement boxes will be sent on the third, certain responses will be given to me on the third, I'm under the impression nothing is being shipped out until the third, and so on.


----------



## athy (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think something actually might be going on at Memebox at the moment, because they keep telling me certain things won't be done until the third, which makes no sense to me. My replacement boxes will be sent on the third, certain responses will be given to me on the third, I'm under the impression nothing is being shipped out until the third, and so on.


I think it may be a public holiday in korea?

I sent CS an email yesterday and the auto reply said that Sept1 was a public holiday - idk what's happening on Sept 2 =x


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 1, 2014)

Still debating on Chocolate Mania. I think this is the most willpower I've ever shown. XD

If I get it now, it's $20 with VIP sale but no codes, so $27 after shipping.

If I wait till codes show up, it'll be $23 + $7 shipping - $5 code, so $25. A little cheaper but only a couple dollars.

BUT, I run the risk of it selling out if codes don't  show up in the next couple days.

I got the Cacao box and OMG LOVED it, but I'm still using some of the products, AND I ordered the chocolate macaroon the other day.

*hems and haws*


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

The email they sent said they were closed 6th to the 10th (of August... but it was only sent a couple of days ago) very odd


----------



## theori3 (Sep 1, 2014)

I emailed CS last night and got the same email, but then I got a response from someone who I think is in Korea. The message is probably referring to people in the San Francisco office, who have today off for Labor Day.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Gonna do a birthday box for my baby boy?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I emailed CS last night and got the same email, but then I got a response from someone who I think is in Korea. The message is probably referring to people in the San Francisco office, who have today off for Labor Day.


I'm dealing with multiple issues with the Korean operations, and they keep telling me certain things will be done on the third. Which is really strange to me, and makes me think something is going on at the moment.I was even emailed about issues simply to be told they would be taken care of on the third.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 1, 2014)

Whatever, pulled the trigger and got the Chocolate Mania box. I'll justify it later. I don't want to miss it waiting for points, I remember the Cacao box sold out pretty fast.

I really need help with this addiction. D:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Whatever, pulled the trigger and got the Chocolate Mania box. I'll justify it later. I don't want to miss it waiting for points, I remember the Cacao box sold out pretty fast.
> 
> I really need help with this addiction. D:


It's what, 3AM in Korea? Honestly, I think the box will sell out before the promo codes are sent out at this point.


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 1, 2014)

What?! I ordered Choc mania for myself and ordering one for my friend.  NY is getting taxed?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Sigh...I got the Cacao box and LOVED it, but do I really need more chocolate stuff? Plus having no codes or points makes me annoyed for having to spend $27. Maybe I'll wait. I'm still using the Cacao box stuff anyway.


Ditto. I am on a Meme Box specific low-buy this month (for real this time!) and the first one just hit everything. Body wash, cleanser, mask, sheet mask, pore strips. I'm still using all of that stuff, so I think I'm just going to pass on this one.

And try not to think about it again until it's sold out.

Edit: And then I just saw where you got it anyway! I am feeling so enabled right now, ha!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 1, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Ditto. I am on a Meme Box specific low-buy this month (for real this time!) and the first one just hit everything. Body wash, cleanser, mask, sheet mask, pore strips. I'm still using all of that stuff, so I think I'm just going to pass on this one.
> 
> And try not to think about it again until it's sold out.
> 
> Edit: And then I just saw where you got it anyway! I am feeling so enabled right now, ha!


Yeah, I said screw it, haha. I'd regret it if I didn't!! 

BUT NO MORE BOXES FOR ME NOW. I have so many coming this month.

...unless there's an amazing one. Hehe.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

my scent boxes now say 'scheduled for delivery as agreed' what does that mean?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you @@cfisher for all the info, much appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured the Innisfree was more than one app after massaging and massaging and reapplying and massaging again and still having tons left over.

I checked out the other pack you mentioned which sent me on an hour plus journey into a wonderland of product I'm now curious about. I will PM you, if you don't mind. I don't want to get reprimanded for discussing non-Memebox stuff @MissJexie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tend to run my mouth thinking I'm sitting at the kitchen table with a cup of coffee among friends...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Whatever, pulled the trigger and got the Chocolate Mania box. I'll justify it later. I don't want to miss it waiting for points, I remember the Cacao box sold out pretty fast.
> 
> I really need help with this addiction. D:


My first two months I ordered over two dozen boxes from my now VIP account. My husband and mother in law also ordered about a dozen combined.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are quite a few here that are like me or even worse. 
If you're doing better than that....consider it a blessing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thank you @@cfisher for all the info, much appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured the Innisfree was more than one app after massaging and massaging and reapplying and massaging again and still having tons left over.
> 
> I checked out the other pack you mentioned which sent me on an hour plus journey into a wonderland of product I'm now curious about. I will PM you, if you don't mind. I don't want to get reprimanded for discussing non-Memebox stuff @MissJexie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tend to run my mouth thinking I'm sitting at the kitchen table with a cup of coffee among friends...


Buahaha it's OK! Sorry I'm the big bad Mod sometimes. I'm totally guilty of off-topic conversation here too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As long as it's short and sweet and gets back to Memebox I'm OK with a little chat! Otherwise this thread would be filled with "MEMEBOX WHY U NO RESPOND TO MY E-MAILS" because that's pretty much what we all deal with on a daily basis with them lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

I love my sister!!! She gifted me her account were she had 5 points on there!!

She said pff I have 2 memeboxes I think thats enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*So I bought the Chocolate Mania box with the vip discount - 5 memepoints!*

*= 21,99 dollar!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

(I was waiting for memebox to repley to my withdrawal since last Wednesday and haven't heard since)

So I'm so super happy my sis helped me out buying memeboxes!! *I'm so happy!!!*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Buahaha it's OK! Sorry I'm the big bad Mod sometimes. I'm totally guilty of off-topic conversation here too!  As long as it's short and sweet and gets back to Memebox I'm OK with a little chat! Otherwise this thread would be filled wit*h "MEMEBOX WHY U NO RESPOND TO MY E-MAILS"* because that's pretty much what we all deal with on a daily basis with them lol



that made me laugh!! cause it is so TRUE!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I do the same thing, it's so easy to start rambling about the products, which tends to lead to talking about non Memebox products. Feel free to send me a message.

@@MissJexie We definitely all understand. Especially since a lot of people on here tend to follow this forum to stay up to date on all things Memebox. If we all went off topic, it would go from being like 6 pages of reading a day to dozens of pages. Who wants to have to weed through all of that?! 

Okay, this Memebox thing really did escalate quickly. I just realized that this thread started around January, it hasn't even been a year! For those of you that have been with Memebox since the beginning (or at least a couple of months), would you say that the quality of the boxes has gone downhill in the past month? A lot of people keep telling me that.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I do the same thing, it's so easy to start rambling about the products, which tends to lead to talking about non Memebox products. Feel free to send me a message.
> 
> @@MissJexie We definitely all understand. Especially since a lot of people on here tend to follow this forum to stay up to date on all things Memebox. If we all went off topic, it would go from being like 6 pages of reading a day to dozens of pages. Who wants to have to weed through all of that?!
> 
> Okay, this Memebox thing really did escalate quickly. I just realized that this thread started around January, it hasn't even been a year! For those of you that have been with Memebox since the beginning (or at least a couple of months), would you say that the quality of the boxes has gone downhill in the past month? A lot of people keep telling me that.


I love the boxes really!! today I've received the 3 scent boxes and they are awesome!! previous week I got some more boxes and Superbox #43 2014 F/W Colors, Memebox Special #24 Brightening Skin Care, Memebox Special #26 Hand &amp; Nail Care, Memebox Special #27 Diet Box, Memebox Special #22 2014 K-Beauty Wrap-Up No.1, Memebox Special #20 Superfood and more (it was a busy week) I think the least favorite was the Memebox Special #21 Hair &amp; Body 3 in my own opinion. I realyl really love the boxes I think they've improved in what we like to see. I much see they have to throw out some of the pure smile masks because my skin doesn't like it.. but again all me and my sensitive skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Maybe some people are spoiled with other boxes or drewl too much at the korean website, I don't know but I really love the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

got 104 boxes now, still not bored of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

The boxes... Not so much

The points generosity and customer service... Yes

Been here since feb


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think the quality has gone downhill.  They've gotten better stuff (hello, superfood box), too.

I just think the main problem is the total hit or  miss that a box can be.

CS has never been great.

I'm wondering if our CS emails get opened by both people in Korea and people in San Francisco.  Because some answers are barely coherent and others use modern slang.  And the dates get messed up a lot, too.  I think Korea is already on tomorrow in my today but a San Francisco person would be my exact time zone.  I dunno...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

@@MissJexie You know I'm just teasing you AND I'm way worse when drinking wine...I shouldn't be allowed to post. The other morning I wake up, look at the iPad, and see I responded to LisaLeah's comment about Anti-Aging 2 in another thread. It was all good until I asked her opinion on raising horses. Thank goodness for edit! LOL

And this is yet another reason why I shouldn't be allowed to venture outside my comfort zone and this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that made me laugh!! cause it is so TRUE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I'm just going to send that pic to Memebox and then follow it up with, "WHY U NO PROVIDE SEPTEMBER COUPONS"



cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I do the same thing, it's so easy to start rambling about the products, which tends to lead to talking about non Memebox products. Feel free to send me a message.
> 
> @@MissJexie We definitely all understand. Especially since a lot of people on here tend to follow this forum to stay up to date on all things Memebox. If we all went off topic, it would go from being like 6 pages of reading a day to dozens of pages. Who wants to have to weed through all of that?!
> 
> Okay, this Memebox thing really did escalate quickly. I just realized that this thread started around January, it hasn't even been a year! For those of you that have been with Memebox since the beginning (or at least a couple of months), would you say that the quality of the boxes has gone downhill in the past month? A lot of people keep telling me that.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's a really, really tough thing to gauge, honestly. I believe I got my very first Memebox (Global #1) back in November, so I've seen it all! I think that the quality of the boxes is hard to gauge, due to the fact that for awhile, there was about 1-2 new boxes a week, tops. Back then, I remember we were all screaming "omg slow down Memebox, pleeaassee!" Because we were all under the impression that we would be able to buy them all, or that it would be more like a subscription box and there would only be a few boxes a month.

Since they've just continued to release more and more boxes within each month, I can say that the quality has both gone up and down. I think that some boxes seem haphazardly thrown together, and the curation is severely lacking. This probably comes with the fact that they're pumping out box after box and sometimes certain ones kind of fall through the cracks in regards to curation. However, I think that there are some boxes that blow the first handfuls of Memeboxes out of the water. They have a HUGE pool of companies to work with now, where they were limited in the beginning. I'm seeing a wider variety of brands and products now, but at the same time seeing endless repeat of brands in boxes *cough Hope Girl and Pure Smile *cough

I also feel that the whole "burn out" aspect of it all can really make a lot of us jaded. Many of us have received so many boxes, that Memebox consistently has to ramp it up to keep us consistently impressed. While that doesn't always happen, I try to look at Memeboxes objectively (total blogger mentality!) and review them as if it was the very first Memebox I ever received. Doing that, I think that even the lesser quality boxes are still well worth the money they charge for them.

As for points/customer service etc, they have slid downhill so much that it's starting to become concerning. When I started this thread, I remember they were still giving everyone points for signing up and then you would e-mail them and let Memebox know who referred you, and they'd give you even more points, and it would usually be within 24-48 hours. Random Memepoints were given out so often, that I remember waiting on boxes because I KNEW points would be passed out eventually and I'd be able to get a great deal. 

I also remember that customer service was usually a 24-48 hour wait on a response, and they were always apologetic if it took them longer. 

I think the customer service issues have a LOT to do with the fact that they are understaffed and the CS reps are under-prepared to deal with issues, so they avoid them rather than deal with them. I recall when doing research on Memebox, I read that they hired a LOT of interns to work customer service and paid them next to nothing (other than with the experience, like a typical intern) so that may also be the reason why Customer service has fallen apart over the course of a few months. I think they really need to do an overhaul now that they are fully successful and not just a hopeful US start up. It's time to hire a team of CS reps that know what they're doing!

Sorry, I'm rambling...I could talk about this forever lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@MissJexie You know I'm just teasing you AND I'm way worse when drinking wine...I shouldn't be allowed to post. The other morning I wake up, look at the iPad, and see I responded to LisaLeah's comment about Anti-Aging 2 in another thread. It was all good until I asked her opinion on raising horses. Thank goodness for edit! LOL
> 
> And this is yet another reason why I shouldn't be allowed to venture outside my comfort zone and this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL oh my fiance has to take away my laptop when I'm enjoying a glass of wine (or 4). There's no telling what crazy things I'll start rambling about when I've had a few glasses!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

lol @MissJexie that could be like whole blogpost!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When you blog you need to drink wine.. then if you will write even faster you'll be world faster blogger ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hihi

*pff and in this tiny post there are already so much typos,, I seriously rock at english hahaha XD


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

yep, the saying goes... wrie drunk, edit sober

write lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They have a HUGE pool of companies to work with now, where they were limited in the beginning. I'm seeing a wider variety of brands and products now, but at the same time seeing endless repeat of brands in boxes *cough Hope Girl and Pure Smile *cough


Aiyai! I was thinking they should sell all the stuff gotten from these companies like how they would sell them on memeshop Korea, but distribute the brands into more boxes, and not put 2 or god forbid, 3 of the same brand items into one box. If we see 2-3 Hope Girl items in 3 different boxes in a month, okay. More than that= booooring. 

I like how we can rant forever about this. But memespies still ignore it lol~


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep, the saying goes... wrie drunk, edit sober
> 
> write lol


Lol don't drink so early, Jane.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

With ten million in start up money, I think they can afford to hire more people.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

it is ten to nine and little one has been in bed for hours


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

especially since they opened up an office in SF.   I bet some of us would handle the CS emails if we got points!! lol  Don't pay us, just give us memepoints!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is ten to nine and little one has been in bed for hours



Sounds perfect tho. UK isn't it? 

It just rained here and its 4 to ten. I think I should grab a drink.



biancardi said:


> especially since they opened up an office in SF.   I bet some of us would handle the CS emails if we got points!! lol  Don't pay us, just give us memepoints!


hahah memepoints is our life-force. 2 memepoints per email, I can live with that.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

lol also writing a bit on another program on here and i write best when mellow


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> especially since they opened up an office in SF. I bet some of us would handle the CS emails if we got points!! lol Don't pay us, just give us memepoints!


Hell yeah! I would be interested in a part time gig, at night, while drinking wine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: Could I really do any worse? Besides, I'm quite the happy drinker. I would be MOST helpful. Giving away points like mad. lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Hell yeah! I would be interested in a part time gig, at night, while drinking wine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


just no editing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just no editing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Follow-up emails? Haha


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Hell yeah! I would be interested in a part time gig, at night, while drinking wine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Could I really do any worse? Besides, I'm quite the happy drinker. I would be MOST helpful. Giving away points like mad. lol


funny I was just watching an episode on The Human Condition (korean reality) about arbeit, 아르바이트. Seriously there are so many undergrad without jobs (and I am sure you can find and train those who writes in English?). Standard pay is about $5 per day so I guess 1 memebox pays for a bout 5 people.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 1, 2014)

This thread is crazy; if I blink or sleep I've missed so much.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I bought the Chocolate box with my last three points. No regrets. Although, Memespies, if I had September codes, I would have bought _two_. Two, you hear? Also, while we're at it, Memespies, if you give me those points for my reviews that I requested, I'll buy even more boxes.

So now I have chocolate, coffee, and tea coming my way. What other delicious beverages can they do? Cider? Wine? Ooh, apples and wine both sound really nice, actually. (I may be a bit boozy atm  :blink: )


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

mint julep, pumpkin ale


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> This thread is crazy; if I blink or sleep I've missed so much.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I bought the Chocolate box with my last three points. No regrets. Although, Memespies, if I had September codes, I would have bought _two_. Two, you hear? Also, while we're at it, Memespies, if you give me those points for my reviews that I requested, I'll buy even more boxes.
> 
> So now I have chocolate, coffee, and tea coming my way. What other delicious beverages can they do? Cider? Wine? Ooh, apples and wine both sound really nice, actually. (I may be a bit boozy atm  :blink: )


There's a lot of brands that have some great wine skin care products and lines, I would LOVE for them to do that. There's everything from sparkling wine masks to wine sleeping packs, a Missha Bordeaux line with body scrub, body oil, body milk and body butter. And lots of wine sheet masks.

Come on Memespies, start paying attention to our suggestions!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

oh the peach sake line from skin food!  yeah, skin food!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 1, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So now I have chocolate, coffee, and tea coming my way. What other delicious beverages can they do? Cider? Wine? Ooh, apples and wine both sound really nice, actually. (I may be a bit boozy atm  )


Hahah I like how it is all beverage-related. How bout Matcha. Because tea ain't narrowed down enough. And yeah @@biancardi those flavors sounds so fineee. We fancy some wine stuff too--- I have gotten some Innisfree wine range stuff before.  

Okay lets not stray from the general discussion. Its time to repopulate the suggestion   box~


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh the peach sake line from skin food!  yeah, skin food!


Oh, if only.

I would love to see some Skin Food products, but I just don't think it's going to happen.

That's one of those brands where they should definitely get their own Superbox.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Loving the wine-themed box! Tried my first wine mask the other day which got me interested in searching for 'wine' related products and although I didn't find much US Im sure there's other stuff out there. I think this would be a fun box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

Watched the Scent box unboxings, and lol more



Spoiler



Pure Smile in the Sweet Shop box.



I always like the added surprise of which variation/scent/color you'll get even if you look at spoilers. So far I've had good luck with variations, hoping that continues with the scent boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I never get orange lippy lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

Last time they took the VIP sale down early.  This time they're leaving it up longer.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

Part of me really wishes Memebox had some sort of basic questionnaire for members, similar to other subscription boxes. So that we wouldn't get orange lip products, or receive BB creams that don't suit our coloring, and we'd be able to customize things just the slightest bit. I know a lot of subscription boxes do something like that, and I think it's brilliant.

....The rest of me laughs at the idea of Memebox ever being so organized and considerate.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Can I ask for tippex cream and orange lippy lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish they'd do a skin food box. I just bought some of the peach sake line off of amazon and I love it!

In other news, I watched Pynkbunnys unboxing of the scent boxes and she is so dang cute! The boxes look pretty good in my opinion.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can I ask for tippex cream and orange lippy lol


Yes, absolutely! The orange lipsticks need some place to call home!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can I ask for tippex cream and orange lippy lol


we should all just save up our orange lippies and send them all to you!!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I wish they'd do a skin food box. I just bought some of the peach sake line off of amazon and I love it!
> 
> In other news,* I watched Pynkbunnys unboxing of the scent boxes and she is so dang cute!* The boxes look pretty good in my opinion.


she is!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I am being greedy as I am a lippy collector


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we should all just save up our orange lippies and send them all to you!!  lol


All of us in the US should send them to one location, along with a dollar or two, gather them up and send them to Jane.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol... Note to memebox... Send them all to me directly as not many people other than I like them lol

Tbh I need to do a lipstick collection post on my blog to see the strength of my sickness. A 'one year and so many lipsticks' post


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> she is!!


I adore her! Along with Genie she was another one of my first introductions to Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol... Not to memebox... Send them all to me directly as not many people like them lol
> 
> Tbh I need to do a lipstick collection post on my blog to see the strength of my sickness. A 'one year and so many lipsticks' post


I meant, for example, everyone send them to me and I would send one MONSTROUS package of orange lippies to the UK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry that was supposed to be note to memebox not not to memebox. If I had a brain I would be dangerous


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

@@Jane George

I haven't received any orange lipsticks yet (thankfully), but in all seriousness, I will happily send you any that I receive. I have a ton of boxes coming my way, I have a feeling it's inevitable that I receive at least one or two of them. And I don't really wear lipstick much at all, so I'd happily send you some other colors.

And if anyone wants to send their orange lippies my way, I'll gladly send ashipment over to you. I don't mind covering the shipping costs, I know a lot of people hate shipping international.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I meant, for example, everyone send them to me and I would send one MONSTROUS package of orange lippies to the UK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry, I didn't read this page first. Woops!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

New email has Moisture Surge Spoilers.



Spoiler



Spoiler #1: ORIGINAL RAW Black Bubble Cleanser
Spoiler #2: ORIGINAL RAW Chan-mool Patting Essence
Spoiler #3: Black Jam


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

Moisture Surge Spoiler:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

You get all three?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sorry, I didn't read this page first. Woops!


I actually (mis)read Jane's post...yes, too much wine. Don't judge me, it's a holiday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are fine, it's me who's loopy. But regardless, send all the damn orange lippies to me and I will send to Jane. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> New email has Moisture Surge Spoilers.





Kelly Silva said:


> Moisture Surge Spoiler:


OMG those products are _siiiick_. I've been eyeing that brand on the Meme-K site, but WOW, that spoiler is a game-changer.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You get all three?


Thats what the spoiler and the pic says, it says it as Spoiler 1, Spoiler 2 and Spoiler 3 like theyre separate products, not '1 of' hmmm

also 



Spoiler



Moisturize and nourish dry and parched skin with three of ORIGINAL RAW's best hydration products! Skin will have a luminous and healthy glow that will make you look years younger!



it says 'three of' so to my eyes, it should be all three...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You get all three?


I really can't tell from the wording, it could be all three or just one.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG those products are _siiiick_. I've been eyeing that brand on the Meme-K site, but WOW, that spoiler is a game-changer.


My defense is it has been on my wishlist and I love moisturisers and I know nothing of that brand but I want to rub the third one on my face super bad.

Come on memecodes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 1, 2014)

I mean it doesn't say "with all three" it says "with three"...I'm confusing myself now.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

CHOSUNGAH?!?!?!?!?!?

Wait, we get all three?!?!

Okay, this box is already beyond worth the price.

I hope they're not small sample tubes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Anyone seen the disclaimer on the moisture surge page

'*products you receive will differ from those shown on the image*'

I hope that it is to do with icon and not spoiler


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

I definitely think its all 3 but the size... who knows...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone seen the disclaimer on the moisture surge page
> 
> '*products you receive will differ from those shown on the image*'
> 
> I hope that it is to do with icon and not spoiler


 I think thats been there before the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Even if they are small samples they may still be noted as 'full size'


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My defense is it has been on my wishlist and I love moisturisers and I know nothing of that brand but I want to rub the third one on my face super bad.


The first one looks amazing, kind of like the hit product from the OMG box (Meme-K site full product info--spoiler alert, scroll all the way down for product demo photos) and I've been eyeing another color of the third product that also looks cool (Meme-K site full product info for product three in an alternate color--spoiler alert). This is a legit brand and really nice products. I really hope that the box contains all three spoiler items because wow, the people who buy this box are getting pampered. Urgh--another box into the wishlist.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I definitely think its all 3 but the size... who knows...


Those tubes aren't the "standard" size. I did see them in a special kit on KoreaDepart.

I just checked, and it looks like the ones shown are 30ml. Unless it's a special deluxe sample being done just for Memebox, I think that's what we'll be getting, it looks like all 3 come in a kit. And it doesn't appear to be a regular offering from Chosungah, and also appears to no longer be in production, so that would explain it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

I want to use that with my Clarisonic very very very badly haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I definitely think its all 3 but the size... who knows...


I did a reverse image search and found a matching-ish set of four rather than three on the manufacturer's website (here--spoiler alert). The set of four retails for 19,500won (about $20) and the size is described as "portable/travel-size." They don't have the same packaging as the full-size items. Still...they look pretty good and this is a super quality brand.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

*taps fingers on desk*

I will get it, and mask 5, and probably something else. With codes Memebox. With codes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

I have so many moisturisers I can't justify buying that box but it will be an interesting box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I did a reverse image search and found a matching-ish set of four rather than three on the manufacturer's website (here--spoiler alert). The set of four retails for 19,500won (about $20) and the size is described as "portable/travel-size." They don't have the same packaging as the full-size items. Still...they look pretty good and this is a super quality brand.


Chosungah is next to impossible to find in the US, and the only Korean skincare site that really features any of their products is KoreaDepart. They just recently started offering an international version of their site in English, but they have very few specials on their site and their retail prices are insane, whereas KoreaDepart sells most of their products at a discount (like $18 for a $80 toner). So it really would make sense for them to start trying to get their products featured in Memebox. And I REALLY hope they continue to include their products, I've loved everything of theirs that I've tried, and I love their packaging. They have a lot of unique things, I hope we get something of theirs in one of our upcoming OMG boxes. 

ETA: I can't copy and paste the information from the site, but if anyone wants to read the information for those 3 products you can find it here:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1rCDArB2Iu8J:en.koreadepart.com/item/1357110215/chosungah-raw-black-jam-special-package-set+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 1, 2014)

I received my Lucky Box 9 on Saturday. Everything was packaged well and I am so glad it was all skincare, which is what I wanted to try. I got my tracking today for the 3 Scents boxes that shipped the 29th. Apparently with the bundle , they upgraded me to express. The boxes are already in Anchorage and have been passed off to USPS. Can't wait to see what are in those three! I have not ordered any others. I think I have enough goodies to play with for a few months. It remains to be seen if I will give into temptation this month!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> All of us in the US should send them to one location, along with a dollar or two, gather them up and send them to Jane.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is what I am thinking too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol you don't have to guys....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

well......I have oily skin and I don't need the moisture box.  Looks really nice with those spoilers.  I don't need dewy skin!!  I already have it (as I am glowing with dewiness in the hot muggy Boston weather with a crap A/C when it gets too hot....)

My cats have gone under the bed where it is cool - lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 1, 2014)

hey, hey, I love orange lip products too! Just sayin...

I dunno, guys, that spoiler is pushing me towards buying moisture surge. I mean, Boston does get cold and dry for 3/4 of the year: leaf season, winter, still winter, and construction season.

But I think I'm going to hold out for codes. I'd buy a bundle if it weren't paired with Meme's Pouch, which, aside from sounding like a sad pet marsupial, looks like a Korean Ipsy bag.

But in happy news, I should be getting my scent bundle tomorrow, along with one or two other boxes. I have no idea what they might be; I'm not as organized as you spreadsheet folks.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well......I have oily skin and I don't need the moisture box.  Looks really nice with those spoilers.  I don't need dewy skin!!  I already have it (as I am glowing with dewiness in the hot muggy Boston weather with a crap A/C when it gets too hot....)
> 
> My cats have gone under the bed where it is cool - lol


Whats your favorite BB cream for your naturally glowy, dewy skin ?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm really glad I got Moisture Surge.  Really glad!  Hello, patting essence, come to mama!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm really glad I got Moisture Surge.  Really glad!  Hello, patting essence, come to mama!!


I'm definitely going to get it, here was over 70 left when I checked so should be ok!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 1, 2014)

The moisture surge box looks great for you ladies with drier skin! Like Biancardi, I have natural dewyness in abundance, but I'd be all over that box if not. Well, if I wasn't on a low/no buy for Sept. This is gonna suck!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 1, 2014)

For anyone interested in any Benton updates, I found this. Basically, KFDA certifications for recent batches of their product.

Luckily not too interested in the Moisture Surge spoilers. I've barely bought any boxes recently, I won't be surprised if I lose VIP status next month. Waiting for some Mask 5, Whole Grain 2, or Honey 2 spoilers.

For Luckybox 10, do you think I would be able to avoid most repeat items since the only regular Memebox I've gotten in ages is #14? Or do they pull items from themed Memeboxes &amp; Superboxes, too?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whats your favorite BB cream for your naturally glowy, dewy skin ?


I use Jouer's Moisturizing MATTE tint.  That stuff is a life saver.  I also use Mac studio tech in the winter if my skin needs it, but for the most part,  I use Jouer.  BB creams, even the matte ones, are too greasy for my skin.


----------



## catyz (Sep 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> For anyone interested in any Benton updates, I found this. Basically, KFDA certifications for recent batches of their product.
> 
> Luckily not too interested in the Moisture Surge spoilers. I've barely bought any boxes recently, I won't be surprised if I lose VIP status next month. Waiting for some Mask 5, Whole Grain 2, or Honey 2 spoilers.
> 
> For Luckybox 10, do you think I would be able to avoid most repeat items since the only regular Memebox I've gotten in ages is #14? Or do they pull items from themed Memeboxes &amp; Superboxes, too?


Thank you so much for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought a few benton products from memeshop and was hesitant in using it but after seeing this, I will certainly give it a try. Yay, don't have to waste money. thanks again!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

So about this spoiler; what is that black jam,, I don't think it's for on bread so what do you do with it.

The spoiler is cool but I already swim in cleansers and essences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get that jam if we don't get all 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been curious about bubble cleansers, so I'm happy with this spoiler. Has there been a spoiler for the Scrub box yet?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So about this spoiler; what is that black jam,, I don't think it's for on bread so what do you do with it.
> 
> The spoiler is cool but I already swim in cleansers and essences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I get that jam if we don't get all 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you scroll down to the right section of the below page, it shows the information for all 3 items (it doesn't let me copy and paste the description). Sorry, too lazy to type it out.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1rCDArB2Iu8J:en.koreadepart.com/item/1357110215/chosungah-raw-black-jam-special-package-set+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've been curious about bubble cleansers, so I'm happy with this spoiler. Has there been a spoiler for the Scrub box yet?


not that I've seen nor the tea box.  I cannot wait for those.  Earth &amp; Sea and All about Eyes ship out tomorrow!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not that I've seen nor the tea box.  I cannot wait for those.  Earth &amp; Sea and All about Eyes ship out tomorrow!!


I'm excited for Earth &amp; Sea, don't want to wait the 1 1/2 weeks it'll take to get to me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm excited for Earth &amp; Sea, don't want to wait the 1 1/2 weeks it'll take to get to me.


I am on vacation - lol.  Now, I did order multiples of earth &amp; sea under the same account - let's see if they sent it DHL!!  if they do, I will just reroute it to my mom's home and unbox there - ha


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

catyz said:


> Thank you so much for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought a few benton products from memeshop and was hesitant in using it but after seeing this, I will certainly give it a try. Yay, don't have to waste money. thanks again!


I freaking love the Snail Bee Essence we got in a Memebox.  Like seriously love it...  LOVE. IT.  If I'm in a super hurry or lazy, I just wash my face and put that one product on and my skin just glows gorgeously.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not that I've seen nor the tea box.  I cannot wait for those.  Earth &amp; Sea and All about Eyes ship out tomorrow!!


I think... yes, I'm sure!  I got the value set and so mine will be sent express.  Someone will probably get it sooner but if not I will be right here with the spoilers.  Cant WAIT for that Earth and Sea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a feeling Earth and Sea will be one of those epic boxes that we're begging them to restock. As soon as someone gets it, post spoilers quick! I'm so impatient and seeing spoilers tides me over.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I've been binge watching Criminal Minds, and I can't stop thinking about what the police would make of my Korean skincare closet if anything were to happen to me. "Analysis shows that the victim has some kind of addiction to snail mucin and cute packaging..."


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw these today at my local osaka japanese supermarket. Not in japan, in canada haha. Thats the supermarket name. Can anyone tell memifmthe beauty diary masks and the purederm masks any good? Pretty reasonable price.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I freaking love the Snail Bee Essence we got in a Memebox.  Like seriously love it...  LOVE. IT.  If I'm in a super hurry or lazy, I just wash my face and put that one product on and my skin just glows gorgeously.


Really!? I was contemplating throwing it out due to the bad batches that were made.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty diary masks are decent, but I wouldn't say TOP of the line.


----------



## yunii (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol for a sec, I thot those pictures are from T&amp;T supermarket. Since those price tags are the same with Chinese words.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If you scroll down to the right section of the below page, it shows the information for all 3 items (it doesn't let me copy and paste the description). Sorry, too lazy to type it out.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1rCDArB2Iu8J:en.koreadepart.com/item/1357110215/chosungah-raw-black-jam-special-package-set+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us


ooh woow that stuff sounds amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  tnx!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Really!? I was contemplating throwing it out due to the bad batches that were made.


I had purchased some from another source a couple of months ago, and I swear it's a holy grail product. At least, the uncontaminated batches are. It cleared up even my hormonal blemishes and evened out my skin tone. It's the one product out of dozens I use that I really think works.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> Lol for a sec, I thot those pictures are from T&amp;T supermarket. Since those price tags are the same with Chinese words.


Haha they actually are drom t&amp;t. But osaka is the bigger version of t &amp;t


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find purederm quite good and I see that those others are chinese hmm not sure, I do have a chinese therapy for foot and hands on its way to me so i don't knwo yet, that brand colled deary.. so I think its the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@MissJexie You know I'm just teasing you AND I'm way worse when drinking wine...I shouldn't be allowed to post. The other morning I wake up, look at the iPad, and see I responded to LisaLeah's comment about Anti-Aging 2 in another thread. It was all good until I asked her opinion on raising horses. Thank goodness for edit! LOL
> 
> And this is yet another reason why I shouldn't be allowed to venture outside my comfort zone and this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG I totally missed that! Which thread was it?

That's hysterical.


----------



## catyz (Sep 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> Lol for a sec, I thot those pictures are from T&amp;T supermarket. Since those price tags are the same with Chinese words.


It's pretty much a t&amp;t. It's owned by them. I wonder if the t&amp;t here have them then i don't have to wait till Memebox go on sale!


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I had purchased some from another source a couple of months ago, and I swear it's a holy grail product. At least, the uncontaminated batches are. It cleared up even my hormonal blemishes and evened out my skin tone. It's the one product out of dozens I use that I really think works.


I also love it. Between that and the dewytree toner my blemishes have been almost nonexistent the last month. I was getting really large, painful spots on my chin but over the last month I've only had a couple of tiny whiteheads. I also got some samples of the Benton Steam Cream and really like it as well.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Really!? I was contemplating throwing it out due to the bad batches that were made.


The certification in that link pertains to the Benton steam cream and aloe toner--not the essence (which did have a bad batch in March). That isn't to say that the new batches are bad or good. I'm pretty conflicted about Benton. On one hand, I'm fairly certain that the Aloe toner was responsible for the worst skin issues I've ever had. On the other hand, when the products are not contaminated, they're fantastic. I've decided to use up what I have that hasn't caused breakouts and then hold off on buying more Benton until I see how things go for the next two years. At that point, if the company has turned things around, I'm willing to (very carefully) become a customer again. I recommend spot-testing the products before diving in and refrigerating them due to the preservatives used (they degrade in light and heat). I wish product testing kits were more common and less expensive (they're about 10 test slides for $50 including the speedy shipping necessary to keep the slides fresh)--it's a shame that so much Benton is hitting the trash, but I 1,000% understand why people wouldn't want to take risks with their skin. I can't even bring myself to post photos of what the Aloe toner did to my skin. blegh


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

So I made orders from the US shop on August 26th. I have 3 accounts, and made a single order on each account that contained one item:

1. Missha Strawberry Latte Cleansing Foam

2. Missha Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Gel Mask

3. Kocostar Foot Therapy 

The Kocostar Foot Therapy arrived on the 29th (crazy fast shipping) however it's now the 1st and I haven't received the other 2 orders.

They were all made on the same day, and all being shipped to the same place, _from_ the same place, so why the heck didn't they all arrive on the same day/within a day or two of each other? I don't mind waiting, as it's been less than a week since I made the orders, but I never receive shipping notifications or tracking etc for my US orders so I'm always uneasy.

I just find the US shipping super strange. At least I got a couple cute Memebox stickers with my package haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The certification in that link pertains to the Benton steam cream and aloe toner--not the essence (which did have a bad batch in March). That isn't to say that the new batches are bad or good. I'm pretty conflicted about Benton. On one hand, I'm fairly certain that the Aloe toner was responsible for the worst skin issues I've ever had. On the other hand, when the products are not contaminated, they're fantastic. I've decided to use up what I have that hasn't caused breakouts and then hold off on buying more Benton until I see how things go for the next two years. At that point, if the company has turned things around, I'm willing to (very carefully) become a customer again. I recommend spot-testing the products before diving in and refrigerating them due to the preservatives used (they degrade in light and heat). I wish product testing kits were more common and less expensive (they're about 10 test slides for $50 including the speedy shipping necessary to keep the slides fresh)--it's a shame that so much Benton is hitting the trash, but I 1,000% understand why people wouldn't want to take risks with their skin. I can't even bring myself to post photos of what the Aloe toner did to my skin. blegh


I looked on the Benton Steam cream bottle and cant make out the manufacturing date.  It says 140716.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I made orders from the US shop on August 26th. I have 3 accounts, and made a single order on each account that contained one item:
> 
> 1. Missha Strawberry Latte Cleansing Foam
> 
> ...


I still have not received ANY of my August 14th items.  nothing


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I made orders from the US shop on August 26th. I have 3 accounts, and made a single order on each account that contained one item:
> 
> 1. Missha Strawberry Latte Cleansing Foam
> 
> ...


The Missha items are not shipping until September 3. It has been on the item pages since they restocked last week and should also be listed below the item in the order confirmation email.


----------



## blinded (Sep 1, 2014)

Were the Benton tests done on any of the batches of Aloe toner that caused issues? If not, then it doesn't really prove much, right? I'd rather know if those batches were safe or not. One contaminated batch I can understand, multiple ones make me question buying any more of their products even though I really love the ones I have and I would hate to stop using them.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still have not received ANY of my August 14th items.  nothing


UGH That is awful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't usually buy anything other than Memeboxes so I've never had to deal with their shipping from the regular shop or the US shop...but that just seems absurd.



bellatrix42 said:


> The Missha items are not shipping until September 3. It has been on the item pages since they restocked last week and should also be listed below the item in the order confirmation email.


Ah, well that explains it, then. lol. I should probably pay more attention to my confirmation e-mails lol


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, I still haven't heard ANYTHING on my stuff from the 14th, same as @biancardi. Cry.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> Were the Benton tests done on any of the batches of Aloe toner that caused issues?


I sent my bottle off for testing at a fellow k-beauty fan's lab and the lab was unable to do testing on the toner because of concern about what might be growing in the bottle. So at this point we don't know anything conclusive about that bottle or batch.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I looked on the Benton Steam cream bottle and cant make out the manufacturing date.  It says 140716.


From what I have heard, there are no confirmed or suspected issues related to steam cream contamination.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just WOW! Mask Heaven.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like OMG 3 got restocked if anyone was interested!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/42-omg-3#.VAUuvWP4Pp9


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, this Memebox thing really did escalate quickly. I just realized that this thread started around January, it hasn't even been a year! For those of you that have been with Memebox since the beginning (or at least a couple of months), would you say that the quality of the boxes has gone downhill in the past month? A lot of people keep telling me that.


I have been getting Memeboxes since February.

My first box was global 5.2.

I have to say I think the boxes are getting much better, than they were in the beginning.

Yes there have been a few duds recently, (vitamin box etc), but overall i think the quality and size of the products has greatly improved.

Back then there were many deluxe samples and sometimes even a few foils in most of the global boxes. And maybe 2 or 3 full size products max. However, it was new terrain and super exciting, so even a tiny sample of something foreign got everyone happy.

The first Superbox was good, but it was $69 and probably from a value pov would be equivalent to a $32 Superbox today.

The second Superbox was make up only and I hated it. Seriously. There were only 4 products...a cheekroom (aka cheap room) orange gloss/stain, a bad mascara, a CC cushion which was watery, and the Makeon gel liner set. The liners were good, but we are getting similar liners in both the Cute Wishlist and Cutiepie boxes...with much better accompanying products and a higher box value. The 2nd Superbox was $39 plus shipping and had a value of around $90.

The Lucky boxes at the time were amazing. (I think I got LB#1, #2 and #3.) Because they really were the best of the global boxes...jammed packed.

But honestly I think the themed boxes became the game-changer. That's when mostly full sized products were included in the boxes. Superboxes becomed priced similarly to Memebox Special boxes etc.

And yes, there are some unacceptable CS issues happening right now, and we may not be getting the same point perks we did in the beginning........

But from a purely product pov,

I much prefer Memebox now to how it was then.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got a reply from Meme regarding my MIA box.

Their answer?

"We are very sorry. We seem to have omitted your order in our order line."

I have 2 more boxes pending and when I get those, I'll go spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I finally got a reply from Meme regarding my MIA box.
> 
> Their answer?
> 
> ...


Are they getting your order though? Did they resolve it?


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 2, 2014)

@@avarier they didn't say. That will be my next email to them when I get home tonight. At this point I want to cancel it. But I'm afraid I'll never get the refund.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@LisaLeah you worded that to the dot! Agreeing on the makeup box and lol @ cheap room. I did mention about few hundred pages back that foils and samples are basically free in Korea, so you are absolutely right about the value pov. I think we all miss the old memebox because there were less drama (except the one loreal item lol) and more memepoints..plus free shipping! Item wise, maybe these are more exciting times.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I finally got a reply from Meme regarding my MIA box.
> 
> Their answer?
> 
> ...


Tbh I would be hopping mad and do same thing


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

My scent boxes are still showing as 'scheduled for delivery as agreed', wtf!

Have any affiliates got anything but the YouTube email?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

My Dani box and scent box bundle will be here tomorrow and I've got Global 14 and Daily Dose of Beauty getting closer! Should be a good Meme week. I'm really excited for the Earth and Sea and the Scrub and Tea boxes too! I think I bought ALL the September boxes. Whoops. If my husband gives me "the look", I'll poke his eyes out or remind him of his comic obsession.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My scent boxes are still showing as 'scheduled for delivery as agreed', wtf!
> 
> Have any affiliates got anything but the YouTube email?


No, I haven't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool, at least it isn't just me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the (in depth!) responses about whether or not the quality of Memeboxes has gone. A lot of people that told me about Memebox made it seem like the glory days ended a month or so ago, and made it seem like there was better products in earlier boxes. I've only actually received several of the countless boxes I've ordered so far, and half of them were duds (like the Vitamin box). It just seemed like the REAL value of the items wasn't all that great. 

In regards to the coupon codes, I find it really strange that nothing has been released yet. I mean, surely they're not going to stop giving those out, especially if they felt the need to take away free shipping on the USA Exclusives.

...Is anyone else standing their ground on not ordering boxes until the codes are available?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

It just sort of dawned on me to be a little annoyed about the shipping charges on the scent box bundle. Realizing we paid for two boxes to be standard shipped, when normally a bundle would be shipped expedited with the one $6.99 standard shipping charge. Sure they expedited it, but I still paid the amount for two shipping charges!  :angry:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

We commented at the time about this and I have to agree it is a bit of a swizzle. On good side a courier has my parcel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It just sort of dawned on me to be a little annoyed about the shipping charges on the scent box bundle. Realizing we paid for two boxes to be standard shipped, when normally a bundle would be shipped expedited with the one $6.99 standard shipping charge. Sure they expedited it, but I still paid the amount for two shipping charges!  :angry:





Kelly Silva said:


> It just sort of dawned on me to be a little annoyed about the shipping charges on the scent box bundle. Realizing we paid for two boxes to be standard shipped, when normally a bundle would be shipped expedited with the one $6.99 standard shipping charge. Sure they expedited it, but I still paid the amount for two shipping charges!  :angry:





Kelly Silva said:


> It just sort of dawned on me to be a little annoyed about the shipping charges on the scent box bundle. Realizing we paid for two boxes to be standard shipped, when normally a bundle would be shipped expedited with the one $6.99 standard shipping charge. Sure they expedited it, but I still paid the amount for two shipping charges!  :angry:


I found that odd as well. But, the third box was free, so I can't really blame them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> We commented at the time about this and I have to agree it is a bit of a swizzle. On good side a courier has my parcel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe that was before we knew they were going to upgrade them to express for "free". It was weird and annoying then, but now that they've upgraded it to express just makes it more obvious that they just wanted the extra $6.99 shipping to pocket.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I found that odd as well. But, the third box was free, so I can't really blame them.


That's right I forgot about that. But still tacking on that extra shipping is bothering me now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

I always suspected they would upgrade tbh as I think it is cheaper to send three DHL than three separate via normal shipping.

Tbh I can't complain though as I used pts and got all three for 4.98


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My scent boxes are still showing as 'scheduled for delivery as agreed', wtf!
> 
> Have any affiliates got anything but the YouTube email?


Nothing same as you. Wonder what gaps tomorrow in the 3rd then . New boxes . New rules. New company. I even checked the bottom of the email to check the email address was the same still. It absurd some peoe are getting replies and others with actual questions and needs are being ignored , to be fair you know when your being ignored yuk give up and move on but this seems like you been blocked . Like at work in a meeting discussing things and you sit there thinking have I missed a meeting or a memo.

Hopefully these next 2 days will all come clear before they have national holodsys again at the weekend


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

From here on in unless it is a huge issue i won't email them... i hate being ignored and by ignoring me i just get increasingly upset. also doing a partial non buy partly in protest and partly as I have too much stuff


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I always suspected they would upgrade tbh as I think it is cheaper to send three DHL than three separate via normal shipping.
> 
> Tbh I can't complain though as I used pts and got all three for 4.98


That's just my point though, why would they claim they were going to send them Standard, and then opt for the cheaper DHL shipping? It sounds like they pocketed the extra shipping money.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's just my point though, why would they claim they were going to send them Standard, and then opt for the cheaper DHL shipping? It sounds like they pocketed the extra shipping money.


They did.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's just my point though, why would they claim they were going to send them Standard, and then opt for the cheaper DHL shipping? It sounds like they pocketed the extra shipping money.


Yeah, and because they took my double money and sent them DHL, my boxes still sit in the DHL customs agency and I don't know what's going on because I can't contact anyone. Neither Memebox, nor DHL CS, nor their customs agency.

I asked Memebox not to send any of my boxes DHL ever again and mailed them about my trouble three times since yesterday but of course no answer. If they don't make it right and I don't get my boxes soon, I'll stop buying and cancel all my orders with express shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

I just received an email saying that I won the Jackpot lottery.

Did anyone else receive a similar email?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't get the jackpot box. Does that mean you got first?


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yeah, and because they took my double money and sent them DHL, my boxes still sit in the DHL customs agency and I don't know what's going on because I can't contact anyone. Neither Memebox, nor DHL CS, nor their customs agency.
> 
> I asked Memebox not to send any of my boxes DHL ever again and mailed them about my trouble three times since yesterday but of course no answer. If they don't make it right and I don't get my boxes soon, I'll stop buying and cancel all my orders with express shipping.


I really don't understand why they refuse to downgrade to standard shipping...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Didn't get the jackpot box. Does that mean you got first?


After actually reading through it, I think I did.

ETA: I originally thought I won a placement and that they were announcing first through third place, or something of the sort. Which is why I asked if anyone else received an email. In the email it was asking me how I want my name published on their social media.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received an email saying that I won the Jackpot lottery.
> 
> Did anyone else receive a similar email?


Oooh you could have come first!

Or did you do the Facebook like and share 5 points thing? you thin they would make the email clearer hahah


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> After actually reading through it, I think I did.
> 
> ETA: I originally thought I won a placement and that they were announcing first through third place, or something of the sort. Which is why I asked if anyone else received an email. In the email it was asking me how I want my name published on their social media.


Cool. Grats


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations if you have indeed came first! You'll be able to retire from memebox! haha

Edit for wrong quote


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> I really don't understand why they refuse to downgrade to standard shipping...


I think for a lot of us we are THRILLED when we receive expedited, but the customs thing is definitely a concern for a lot of people. They keep randomly upgrading a lot of my packages, usually waiting a weekish to group together some boxes when they can or ship some boxes with a Memeshop order. And I do think that large orders are cheaper for them.

However, considering how Memeshop is an international shipment and a lot of people have issues with their method of expedited shipping, it doesn't seem wise for them to randomly upgrade all orders. And they really should at least allow people to opt out of expedited shipping.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> I really don't understand why they refuse to downgrade to standard shipping...


Probably they've got some contract with DHL and it's cheaper for them to send it this way. But if they do have a contract and they partner with DHL they should really do sth about all the trouble we have with this carrier in Poland. And of course I don't mean paying customs or taxes, because it's my responsibility as a customer. But DHL in Poland tends to stop the boxes for whatever reasons, demands additonal documents, introduces additional controls and asks us to pay handling fee for all that. And that's not my responsibility to provide them with documents or information that - according to DHL - Memebox should have included in customs declaration! So either get to terms with them, or give them proper documents, or don't ship my boxes DHL, Memebox!


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> After actually reading through it, I think I did.
> 
> ETA: I originally thought I won a placement and that they were announcing first through third place, or something of the sort. Which is why I asked if anyone else received an email. In the email it was asking me how I want my name published on their social media.


Wow, congratulations


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oooh you could have come first!
> 
> Or did you do the Facebook like and share 5 points thing? you thin they would make the email clearer hahah


Hahaha, I thought the same thing and then realized...I don't even use Facebook, and I definitely wouldn't have shared that page! (I'm running on like 2 hours of sleep here).

When I placed my order for the Jackpot box, I actually think I purchased the last box because immediately after checking out someone posted on here that it was sold out. ..If I did win, I wonder if that's how they selected the winner? Whoever bought the last box.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Ladies!

Although, I'm STILL not completely sure that I did. I think 90% of me is still waiting for someone to come in here and be like "Wait, I just received the same email!"


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm no help sorry as I didnt order the Jackpot Box. It does sound like either you have won the No1 prize and they have to put that on FB to 'prove' someone won, or about the 5 points thing, but I thought that was supposed to be last Friday and it does say they will announce the winner on the 2nd

Surely everyone should be getting an email telling them what theyre getting 2-9, or do you just find out when you get your box?

There is a girl on facebook in the UK (not sure if she is a member here) but she has a text from DHL about a box coming today and the only thing she is expecting is the jackpot box! So unless they shipped hers early, or its a random different box, or DHL is being weird I am so confused!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When I placed my order for the Jackpot box, I actually think I purchased the last box because immediately after checking out someone posted on here that it was sold out. ..If I did win, I wonder if that's how they selected the winner? *Whoever bought the last box. *


Haha I hope not as thats a bit of a mean way to do it, especially to those who jumped on it straight away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm no help sorry as I didnt order the Jackpot Box. It does sound like either you have won the No1 prize and they have to put that on FB to 'prove' someone won, or about the 5 points thing, but I thought that was supposed to be last Friday and it does say they will announce the winner on the 2nd
> 
> Surely everyone should be getting an email telling them what theyre getting 2-9, or do you just find out when you get your box?
> 
> There is a girl on facebook in the UK (not sure if she is a member here) but she has a text from DHL about a box coming today and the only thing she is expecting is the jackpot box! So unless they shipped hers early, or its a random different box, or DHL is being weird I am so confused!


Well, I'm sure they'll post the winner on Facebook at some point today, so if I see my name there..Then I'll believe/be convinced I won, haha. I am really curious as to if they're emailing everyone to tell them what place they landed, or just certain places will receive notification, or whatnot. Hopefully someone else who bought the box will let us know sooner or later. ...I think most of us that post in this thread were just not feeling the Jackpot box, it didn't seem like many of us bought any. 

That is so bizarre, I know people in the UK usually get their shipments quicker, but they really made it sound like none of the boxes would be shipped out yet. Maybe they did ship certain placements out already and just shipped them out in phases for the past few days? That wouldn't really surprise me, to be honest.

The first buyer for the box would make much more sense!

ETA: Whoever did win. I just pray they don't get hit by customs.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess we won't know til the girl gets her box and you see your name in flashing lights haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I guess we won't know til the girl gets her box and you see your name in flashing lights haha


Hahahah

I suddenly just got a TON of shipping notifications for boxes that were shipped within the past week.

If I see my Jackpot is being expedited, that will probably be my biggest clue as to whether or not I won.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My scent boxes are still showing as 'scheduled for delivery as agreed', wtf!
> 
> Have any affiliates got anything but the YouTube email?


what youtube email? I didn't get that, but I don't do youtube reviews either


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

@@cfisher congrats!!  wooo


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

It is about their YouTube channel.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is about their YouTube channel.


I didn't get that - can you pm me with the email contents..  Now, I am worried why I am not getting affiliate emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When did you get that email?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get that - can you pm me with the email contents.. Now, I am worried why I am not getting affiliate emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you get that email?


It wasn't interesting. It was a go and look at our content email.

But I gtg... If you have any questions I will reply after Edward's birthday meal


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It wasn't interesting. It was a go and look at our content email.
> 
> But I gtg... If you have any questions I will reply after Edward's birthday meal


Email came this morning in affiliate mail . I don't you tube either so they are sending the email out flogging there updated channel

@@biancardi I've messages you the email nothing major just shiny new look


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Email came this morning in affiliate mail . I don't you tube either so they are sending the email out flogging there updated channel


I never got that email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I feel paranoid now.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@cfisher if you did win, congrats! it is highly possible since they are asking for your name and all.

I didn't get the jackpot box (booo me..). I know I should have considering how long I have been addicted to memeboxes, but revealed boxes (naked/collab/jackpot) doesn't appeal to me at all. I love spoilers, however. I'm weird.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher if you did win, congrats! it is highly possible since they are asking for your name and all.
> 
> I didn't get the jackpot box (booo me..). I know I should have considering how long I have been addicted to memeboxes, but revealed boxes (naked/collab/jackpot) doesn't appeal to me at all. I love spoilers, however. I'm weird.


I know what you mean, its a bit like a gamble with the secret boxes, (but one where you know youll get something, I cant stand gambling where theres a good chance youll get nothing!) You don't get that with the Naked/Collab boxes. Like I just got my Dani box and whilst I love it I was like 'oh yey a box of stuff I know about'

But like you I will still look at spoilers, but the spoiler is a 'surprise' to you so its like, different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher if you did win, congrats! it is highly possible since they are asking for your name and all.
> 
> I didn't get the jackpot box (booo me..). I know I should have considering how long I have been addicted to memeboxes, but revealed boxes (naked/collab/jackpot) doesn't appeal to me at all. I love spoilers, however. I'm weird.


Thank you, I did think it was possible it was first because they asked about my name, though the email is actually missing a numeral, so I'm still wondering if anyone else received an email. 

I'm the same way, even the disappointing boxes are THAT much more fun because of the element of surprise. The only naked box that's ever really interested me was the most recent one...But that one actually had some really great products, and looked like a great value. Is it just me, or did a lot of the previous nakedboxes look like they just didn't have much value to them?

@@biancardi Thank you as well. And I hope you (And I!) get some of our Memeboxes and Memeshop items today!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 2, 2014)

@@cfisher - congrats!!!

I bought the jackpot box, but I guess I didn't win any major prizes, because I got no email from them.

But it's also highly likely that they accidentally "omitted my order from their order line" again, as it's on the same cursed account.

Actually I half want them to do it. Then I can go foaming at the mouth at them and scream bloody murder.

PS. No additional info on my original "omitted" order and still no indication when they finally intend to ship it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome girl on FB gave me the heads up, Milk, Whole Grain and Oriental medicine are back if anyone wants them!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes

Got my milk yeeeey!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Well done on winning any box but if it's THE box wow well done you and congrats


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> @@cfisher - congrats!!!
> 
> I bought the jackpot box, but I guess I didn't win any major prizes, because I got no email from them.
> 
> ...


Oh, you didn't get any sort of email about the box? Thank you, I really hope you get a good box, especially with how difficult Memebox has been with you. 

They accidentally omitted your order? I really hope they offer you some sort of incentive to actually buy from them again, that's just ridiculous. I just wish when Memebox made a mistake they could acknowledge it and try to actually fix it. 

ETA: Thank you, Lorna ljblog.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I know what you mean, its a bit like a gamble with the secret boxes, (but one where you know youll get something, I cant stand gambling where theres a good chance youll get nothing!) You don't get that with the Naked/Collab boxes. Like I just got my Dani box and whilst I love it I was like 'oh yey a box of stuff I know about'
> 
> But like you I will still look at spoilers, but the spoiler is a 'surprise' to you so its like, different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, idk why. Probably it was the end of the month and I was broke lol. I used up my points and code to buy another bundle (can't recall which) like a day or two before the release of Jackpot. Still..

I look at spoilers sometime and automatically deletes it from my brain. That way, I feel excited still when the box arrives. haha~


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Awesome girl on FB gave me the heads up, Milk, Whole Grain and Oriental medicine are back if anyone wants them!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes
> 
> Got my milk yeeeey!


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I missed out on a restock of the milk box by seconds a week ago and I thought that I had lost out for good! I also really wanted the Whole Grain 1. I checked for restocks this morning, and totally would have missed it.

Oh, darn. I was being so good this month too. There goes that!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just got way too excited about this. But THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! I missed out on a restock of the milk box by seconds a week ago and I thought that I had lost out for good! I also really wanted the Whole Grain 1.
> 
> Oh, darn. I was being so good this month too. There goes that!
> 
> I checked like an hour ago, and definitely would have missed out. Thank you!


Hahah I'm so happy you got it, I was same with milk I was for sure I had missed it for good. I am watching spoiler videos now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am holding out hope for a cacao restock now!

And sorry for ruining your goodness this month. But not sorry for your awesome milk and whole grain stuff!

Plus you get 5 points on each box!


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

Ahhhh! I added Milk to my cart and between then and checking out it sold out! Sad me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hahah I'm so happy you got it, I was same with milk I was for sure I had missed it for good. I am watching spoiler videos now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am holding out hope for a cacao restock now!
> 
> And sorry for ruining your goodness this month. But not sorry for your awesome milk and whole grain stuff!
> 
> Plus you get 5 points on each box!


Oh, goodness be darned! Totally worth it! I really figured after the one restock that would be it for good, especially since that box was released a fair bit ago. This restock thing is starting to get awfully confusing, part of me wonders if part of the box is different now? 

I'm glad we both got the milk box! One of my favorite parts of this thread is not having to check restocks a billion times, I find out more about them on this thread than I do CONSTANTLY checking Memebox throughout the day.

I just received 15 points for my order. What on earth? Are those boxes worth 5 points each now, or something? 

@@blinded I'm really sorry. If they restocked it last week and now today, I wonder if it will go up again? How do these boxes sell out so fast, anyways? I feel like I'm racing against myself just to type in my credit card information whenever I buy a restock (I've totally lost that race more than once now). I really hope they find some sort of waiting list format for restocks, wouldn't that be lovely?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, goodness be darned! Totally worth it! I really figured after the one restock that would be it for good, especially since that box was released a fair bit ago. This restock thing is starting to get awfully confusing, part of me wonders if part of the box is different now?
> 
> I'm glad we both got the milk box! One of my favorite parts of this thread is not having to check restocks a billion times, I find out more about them on this thread than I do CONSTANTLY checking Memebox throughout the day.
> 
> I just received 15 points for my order. What on earth? Are those boxes worth 5 points each now, or something?


Yep 5 points each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> Ahhhh! I added Milk to my cart and between then and checking out it sold out! Sad me.


Oh boo they cant have been many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I noticed they restocked those three but didnt put them up in a bundle


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

these could be a returned to shipper boxes, not a restock.  A restock would have more than one box, these are ones that just pop up in inventory with very low numbers.  Since it has been like forever since these boxes were shipped out, I feel these were boxes that couldn't be delivered and they were returned to memebox.


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh boo they cant have been many  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I noticed they restocked those three but didnt put them up in a bundle


I knew this was a box I wanted, but I couldn't remember why. Should have just bought it and not read blogs first.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> these could be a returned to shipper boxes, not a restock.  A restock would have more than one box, these are ones that just pop up in inventory with very low numbers.  Since it has been like forever since these boxes were shipped out, I feel these were boxes that couldn't be delivered and they were returned to memebox.


That would make sense, it seemed so weird for it to be restocked now, especially if there was only a few they put up. Them waiting to list all their returns for when they have multiples, does make sense. And they do get addresses messed up a fair bit apparently, so I bet they have a lot of returns.

@@blinded I do that same thing with restocks! Lately, I try to keep it in my head which boxes I REALLY want if they restock so I don't miss out. If it's not a box that sticks out in my mind, I do tend to try to browse an unboxing first. Gosh, Memebox sure keeps us on our toes.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I knew this was a box I wanted, but I couldn't remember why. Should have just bought it and not read blogs first.


Ive been off work for a couple weeks so have done a bit of research to see which older boxes I want just in case. I'm mostly wanting it for the Donkey Milk steam cream


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Ive been off work for a couple weeks so have done a bit of research to see which older boxes I want just in case. I'm mostly wanting it for the Donkey Milk steam cream


That's one of the items I'm most excited about from all the boxes. I've heard it's amazing, and I really love steam creams. I tried to track it down at a reasonable price, but it was like $35-$45 for the cheapest options, like eBay.


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 2, 2014)

@ cfisher yay congrats to you. I'm glad one of us insane ladies on here (appear to have) won it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> @ cfisher yay congrats to you. I'm glad one of us insane ladies on here (appear to have) won it!


Thank you, if I didn't win (still waiting for that Facebook thing, haha) I'd love it if someone else on here did. We are some of their most dedicated customers, after all! Haha

Did you buy one of the jackpot boxes?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

*Okay girls I'm paranoid now! Help me please*

Did anyone got a reply email from the memebox affiliate email address between now and last Wednesday? _(not meaning advertising emails)_

If you do got reply's please could you tell me to what kind of email they did have replied to.

Maybe it's me or maybe it's them, but I've been emailing since Wednesday for my big withdrawal (still under 30) and haven't heard from them. (emailed a few times)

Does more people have this problem with not getting respond to their withdrawal request or are they really ignoring mé or something?

I don't know what to do now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje if you go to the affiliate thread on memebox, which your question is about, you will see this topic is being  discussed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You aren't the only one who is having this issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoping you guys can help me....

In the Office Essentials/Travellers Beauty there were some Pure Smile Refresh sheets, and in the Grapefruit/Baby Powder boxes, there was some Deo Fresh Sheets.  I have absolutely no idea how to use them.  I figured since a lot of ladies on here are coming off Summer, you might be able to let me know how you used them.  Are they for a cool down? Deodorant substitute?  Should I just used them instead of baby wipes to clean my toddlers hands?  Thanks for any help you can give.

In other news, I couldn't decide between using the Gohkmul mask from box 9 or the Cacao.  Decided on Gohkmul since I'd only used it once.  Opened it up to see mould growth urgh!  I'll make sure I used any other fermented products really quickly after opening them.  

The Cacao mask was really nice, though it felt gross to put on, looked gross on, and my goodness my basin and face washer looked gross when it came off! bahahahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me....
> 
> In the Office Essentials/Travellers Beauty there were some Pure Smile Refresh sheets, and in the Grapefruit/Baby Powder boxes, there was some Deo Fresh Sheets.  I have absolutely no idea how to use them.  I figured since a lot of ladies on here are coming off Summer, you might be able to let me know how you used them.  Are they for a cool down? Deodorant substitute?  Should I just used them instead of baby wipes to clean my toddlers hands?  Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> ...



The refresh sheets - they are selling them now in the USA, btw - Ban makes them &amp; they are sold in the deodorant section.  They are used to wipe down your body and deodorize.  I used them after I was outside, running around and had to get back into the office, hot and sweaty.  I am not sure if they are a substitute for baby wipes...

Strange about your gohkmul product - I have one and there is no mold on it.....


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)

The Moisture Surge spoiler looks so good; I'm so tempted! And there are Oriental Medicine boxes in stock? Lord help me; I must stay strong on my no-buy.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@marjojojoleintje if you go to the affiliate thread on memebox, which your question is about, you will see this topic is being  discussed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You aren't the only one who is having this issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


could you link this topic? cant find it


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> could you link this topic? cant find it


click on "View New Content" - it is on the 2nd page.  It isn't under the memebox forum, but beauty bloggers.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me....
> 
> In the Office Essentials/Travellers Beauty there were some Pure Smile Refresh sheets, and in the Grapefruit/Baby Powder boxes, there was some Deo Fresh Sheets.  I have absolutely no idea how to use them.  I figured since a lot of ladies on here are coming off Summer, you might be able to let me know how you used them.  Are they for a cool down? Deodorant substitute?  Should I just used them instead of baby wipes to clean my toddlers hands?  Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> ...


I tend to use them after working out, before I can get to my shower. That's how they seem to be marketed (I've bought deo wipes from other brands). 

How long was the mask open for? That seems awfully quick to grow mold.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tend to use them after working out, before I can get to my shower. That's how they seem to be marketed (I've bought deo wipes from other brands).
> 
> *How long was the mask open for? That seems awfully quick to grow mold. *


I missed that bit - that is true too.  I wonder if it got contaminated by something else, as mine has been opened for a few months as well and no mold.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Hoping you guys can help me....
> 
> In the Office Essentials/Travellers Beauty there were some Pure Smile Refresh sheets, and in the Grapefruit/Baby Powder boxes, there was some Deo Fresh Sheets.  I have absolutely no idea how to use them.  I figured since a lot of ladies on here are coming off Summer, you might be able to let me know how you used them.  Are they for a cool down? Deodorant substitute?  Should I just used them instead of baby wipes to clean my toddlers hands?  Thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> ...


i have used these as deodorant wipes ,i keep them in my locker at work  and they are quite good.im looking for more ,


----------



## theori3 (Sep 2, 2014)

I ordered the Jackpot box and have gotten no email. Congrats, @@cfisher!


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tend to use them after working out, before I can get to my shower. That's how they seem to be marketed (I've bought deo wipes from other brands).
> 
> How long was the mask open for? That seems awfully quick to grow mold.


I opened it about a week after box 9 came out. I used the spatula. No double dipping, no damp got to it. I also stored it in my bedroom drawer - weird.......


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The refresh sheets - they are selling them now in the USA, btw - Ban makes them &amp; they are sold in the deodorant section.  They are used to wipe down your body and deodorize.  I used them after I was outside, running around and had to get back into the office, hot and sweaty.  I am not sure if they are a substitute for baby wipes...
> 
> Strange about your gohkmul product - I have one and there is no mold on it.....


Thanks @@biancardi

No idea what happenend to that mask - bummer


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I opened it about a week after box 9 came out. I used the spatula. No double dipping, no damp got to it. I also stored it in my bedroom drawer - weird.......


That really doesn't sound right. You should contact Memebox, and at least try to get a replacement or some points. I REALLY don't think your mask should be growing mold that quickly, especially if you were that cautious. And if the mask required some sort of special care, I would think that Memebox would have at least mentioned something in the card, or someone would have seen something on the container. I haven't heard anyone else having that issue, I hope it's not an entire batch that's bad. 

@@theori3 Thank you. Good luck with your box, hopefully they'll post more details tomorrow!


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 2, 2014)

Still no affiliate codes ? That's definitely putting a damper kn my buying...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Ive been off work for a couple weeks so have done a bit of research to see which older boxes I want just in case. I'm mostly wanting it for the Donkey Milk steam cream


@@marliepanda did you get a milk box?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Still no affiliate codes ? That's definitely putting a damper kn my buying...


They have a lot of stuff that is supposed to all happen tomorrow (and I keep getting weird email responses telling me they're going to deal with certain issues tomorrow), so I'm REALLY hoping they release them tomorrow and that there's just something going on in Memeworld. But it is a bit worrisome that nothing has been released yet.

Considering their focus on getting new customers, rather than keeping their current customers happy, surely they're not silly enough to stop offering discount codes. Those do tend to be what attracts new customers.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@marliepanda did you get a milk box?


I did yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I ordered one, I'll believe it when I get the shipping notification. I hate when things sell out shortly after I get them...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't wait to hear about the Jackpot Box, @@cfisher!! Its really sounding like you won *the* box!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I did yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Well I ordered one, I'll believe it when I get the shipping notification. I hate when things sell out shortly after I get them...


Okay.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> I opened it about a week after box 9 came out. I used the spatula. No double dipping, no damp got to it. I also stored it in my bedroom drawer - weird.......


haha - I double dip, I don't use the spatula and it stays in my shower!!  That is strange....


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow. This is a banner day for you at @@cfisher

Besides winning the box (or one of the top boxes) you got the restocks of Milk, Oriental and Whole Grain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))))))))

So happy for you if you are indeed the big winner!!!!!

Btw, these things happen in "clusters of good luck"...run and buy a few lottery tickets today too!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2014)

> I saw these today at my local osaka japanese supermarket. Not in japan, in canada haha. Thats the supermarket name. Can anyone tell memifmthe beauty diary masks and the purederm masks any good? Pretty reasonable price.


I really like My Beauty Diary masks. I think they are better than purederm because they tend to have higher concentrations of beneficial ingredients. And better ingredients, as well.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

Wooow did I miss something?!?!, do we already know who won the Jackpot  and the other prices??

where is that list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received an email saying that I won the Jackpot lottery.
> 
> Did anyone else receive a similar email?


THAT IS AWESOME!! CONGRATS! You now have the stash of the century!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Cfisher got an email asking about publishing her name


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Wooow did I miss something?!?!, do we already know who won the Jackpot  and the other prices??
> 
> where is that list!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


CFisher got an email saying she won the lottery and asking for her name. 99% sure that means shes won, no other Jackpot box buyers seem to have got an email yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

I re-read it and it does say I won "st Place" so I assume it's supposed to say 1st. The email format is a bit odd so I thought it may be a glitch, at the end it even has a section where it tries to get me to shop at Memebox (what a weird way to Congratulate someone!) But no one else seems to have received any emails, and people keep messaging me to tell me so, so I would assume by now someone else would have received something for 2nd or 3rd place. But i'm not claiming any certainty here, we'll all find out tomorrow. And I really do wish the rest of you gals luck with the box as well. 

Thank you all for the well wishes!

With the Milk box thing happening within the same hour, maybe i should hurry up and get those lottery tickets!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> With the Milk box thing happening within the same hour, maybe i should hurry up and get those lottery tickets!


You want a cacao restock too dont you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> You want a cacao restock too dont you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah, should I wish for one for you?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope first place is won for one of us girls here (or the very high prices)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so lets all keep our fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hope first place is won for one of us girls here (or the very high prices)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so lets all keep our fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found it amusing that after they got rid of the 10th box, there stopped being any sort of drastic difference in the values amongst most of the other boxes. 

I think the Memespies realized it would end disastrously if they let people get anything lower in value than that 9th place box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Glad I didn't order a jackpot box, because of there restocks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I found it amusing that after they got rid of the 10th box, there stopped being any sort of drastic difference in the values amongst most of the other boxes.
> 
> I think the Memespies realized it would end disastrously if they let people get anything lower in value than that 9th place box!


I also think that maybe they had to make even less step prizes.. still if you're new to memebox and receive last place feels bleh maybe so if it where 1 to 5 with just bigger jumps it would maybe be better or am I wrong?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Glad I didn't order a jackpot box, because of there restocks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Edit.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I re-read it and it does say I won "st Place" so I assume it's supposed to say 1st. The email format is a bit odd so I thought it may be a glitch, at the end it even has a section where it tries to get me to shop at Memebox (what a weird way to Congratulate someone!) But no one else seems to have received any emails, and people keep messaging me to tell me so, so I would assume by now someone else would have received something for 2nd or 3rd place. But i'm not claiming any certainty here, we'll all find out tomorrow. And I really do wish the rest of you gals luck with the box as well.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes!
> 
> With the Milk box thing happening within the same hour, maybe i should hurry up and get those lottery tickets!


I'm SO happy for you!! I'm glad you won.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I also think that maybe they had to make even less step prizes.. still if you're new to memebox and receive last place feels bleh maybe so if it where 1 to 5 with just bigger jumps it would maybe be better or am I wrong?


I found it odd to see the values being so close, I definitely think it would have been more dramatic if there was a bigger difference between some of the boxes. But at the same time, I think a lot of that had to do with them getting rid of the last box and having to readjust everything.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm SO happy for you!! I'm glad you won.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, kindly!

I was really glad to see that Memebox finally fixed your address thing. They just notified me recently that they're finally resending out my box, so I really hope this means customer service is starting to get it together.

I was curious though, did they reinstate your account after all that mess?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats @@cfisher!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I re-read it and it does say I won "st Place" so I assume it's supposed to say 1st. The email format is a bit odd so I thought it may be a glitch, at the end it even has a section where it tries to get me to shop at Memebox (what a weird way to Congratulate someone!) But no one else seems to have received any emails, and people keep messaging me to tell me so, so I would assume by now someone else would have received something for 2nd or 3rd place. But i'm not claiming any certainty here, we'll all find out tomorrow. And I really do wish the rest of you gals luck with the box as well.
> 
> Thank you all for the well wishes!
> 
> With the Milk box thing happening within the same hour, maybe i should hurry up and get those lottery tickets!


Woo!!! That is awesome!! I hope you post pics of all the goodies you get!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

so,  I got my F/W and global 14 - love all of the products in F/W.

Global 14 - of COURSE they send me coral makeup instead of the bronze and rose beige - lol.  But actually, the coral gleam eyeliner makes for a great highlighter and the lovely coral color is very nice as a blush - as a lip color, I look like death warmed over.   I will post swatches within a few...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, I got my F/W and global 14 - love all of the products in F/W.
> 
> Global 14 - of COURSE they send me coral makeup instead of the bronze and rose beige - lol. But actually, the coral gleam eyeliner makes for a great highlighter and the lovely coral color is very nice as a blush - as a lip color, I look like death warmed over. I will post swatches within a few...


I got rose beige which is quite nice


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so,  I got my F/W and global 14 - love all of the products in F/W.
> 
> Global 14 - of COURSE they send me coral makeup instead of the bronze and rose beige - lol.  But actually, the coral gleam eyeliner makes for a great highlighter and the lovely coral color is very nice as a blush - as a lip color, I look like death warmed over.   I will post swatches within a few...


It's a pity you're in the US coz I'd gladly trade the colors you want for the ones you've got LOL


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got rose beige which is quite nice


don't rub it in - lol.  I wanted rose beige....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's a pity you're in the US coz I'd gladly trade the colors you want for the ones you've got LOL


alas, I swatched the lip color....I was hoping it would turn more darker pink, but it didn't!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received an email saying that I won the Jackpot lottery.
> 
> Did anyone else receive a similar email?


Woohoo! Congrats! I ordered but haven't received an email, but I steeled myself to prepare for being a loser in this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad it was someone here.

I'll console myself with six boxes that should be delivered today, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

okay, here are my swatches....put it in spoiler tag



Spoiler



1.  a;t fox fantasy holic lip &amp; cheek in lovely color (g.14)

2. witch's pouch love me blusher in sexy swan (f/w)

3. beauty people gel liner in glimmer color (g.14)

4. dd'ell gel liner in twilight purple (f/w)

5. dd'ell gel liner in garden light (f/w)

6. witch's pound popo lipstick in burgundy wine - this photo doesn't do it justice - it is a plum-wine that is sheer but buildable.  It is lovely (f/w)

7. dd'ell eye shadow in shimmer green (I feel like a fairy!! lol) (f/w)

8.  Yahah lip tint in red wine - the swatch is misleading.  When I put this on my lips, it was a nice sheer red-pink, not in your face at all (f/w)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I re-read it and it does say I won "st Place" so I assume it's supposed to say 1st.


I feel like we should have a virtual party to celebrate!! I'm so excited for you!!
Also, I'm really glad that they contacted you before putting your full name on blast on SNS--that was (one of many) sources of my Jackpot anxiety. haha Good job, Memepeeps.

This is a good day!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh I thought you were talking about global 14 *blushes*


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations @@cfisher! So happy one of "us" got the 1st price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

okay ten past 6 here and no delivery.... any bets on whether it will turn up at all...

i have worse luck with delivieries ever


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> okay ten past 6 here and no delivery.... any bets on whether it will turn up at all...
> 
> i have worse luck with delivieries ever


Oh no . Wonder what's happened with it can you check on delivery


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about global 14 *blushes*


oh I am - I just swatched everything together as I got them all together!   swatches numbered 1 &amp; 3 are from global 14 (g.14)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Well it 2.20 in Korea on the 3 rd of September at present . So let's see what all the shizz is about the 3 rd of September they spout . Awaits emails .news . Points,codes anything


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh no . Wonder what's happened with it can you check on delivery


Emailed them this morning and they said it would be delivered today... Toddler has just gone to bed... They are gonna wake him up. Grrrrrrr
Also says if not here phone a 0844 number... No way I am not spending money chasing a service I should receive... Not happy and between parcel companies the last few weeks I am v. V. Annoyed


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel @@Paulina PS @@MissJexie Thank you ladies!

@@Krystyn Lowe In all honesty, I didn't even consider getting the Jackpot box, but the chances of getting most of the lower level boxes were fairly equal (and some higher boxes had more available than the 9th place) and some of the items did interest me. I bought several boxes together and got a huge discount with stacking codes/affiliate discount and using points, if not for that I wouldn't have bothered with the Jackpot box, go figure!

@ I remember when that was being discussed, and I was so confused because with giveaways and such usually they make note that the winner's name will be published. In the email they actually specifically asked me how I wanted them to "introduce" me on their social media, and basically asked if I wanted them to use my full name, my email or a nickname. ...Am I the only one that finds it weird that they asked if I wanted my email posted for the world to see?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

For those that received their scent boxes, am I the only one that's disappointed that there wasn't more variety?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Who would give their email over for posting to the world . Ok just pit up here I will send an email begging you to send me product 7 please . Omg really can you imagine it


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 2, 2014)

So annoyed I'm stuck at school then work all day, my scent boxes are coming today but I won't get to see them until nearly midnight. Darn. So excited for the Tropical one though!

And grats @@cfisher, that's awesome if you really won first place!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Who would give their email over for posting to the world . Ok just pit up here I will send an email begging you to send me product 7 please . Omg really can you imagine it


I was honestly shocked to see that, they actually listed it as a suggestion after asking if I wanted to disclose my full name. 

Part of me wonders what would have happened if the winner hadn't responded to the email they received before tomorrow (when they say they're going to announce the winner).


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> After actually reading through it, I think I did.
> 
> ETA: I originally thought I won a placement and that they were announcing first through third place, or something of the sort. Which is why I asked if anyone else received an email. In the email it was asking me how I want my name published on their social media.


OMG!!! Congratulations!!! Even if you didn't win 1st place, it must be 2nd or 3rd! Take a picture of what you receive! How many memeboxes do we need to fit the products of the 1st place ???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> OMG!!! Congratulations!!! Even if you didn't win 1st place, it must be 2nd or 3rd! Take a picture of what you receive! How many memeboxes do we need to fit the products of the 1st place ???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, with the email being so oddly worded (and there was lots of grammatical errors) I'm still not 100% certain, but with them asking how I want my name to be announced I think it may be the case. 

Oh gosh. Right now my hallway closet has like 14 Memebox's, and my nightstand is holding 6 that came today. I don't even remember how many are on their way...And now (possibly) this.

Part of me hopes they package it all into a bunch of Memebox's. They've turned into my storage choice for all my Korean skincare. 

I think I need a vacation from organizing.

On a side note....If I end up with a billion things of Hope Girl cosmetics, anyone here interested in some of it?!?!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)

My scent bundle was apparently delivered around 9:30 this morning and I am stuck at work, ugghhh. But that's the earliest in the day that DHL has ever come for me!

Also, congrats to @@cfisher! Your prize is well-deserved. :wizard:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

I should be getting my scent boxes in an hour or two, I do wish there was more variety, and I don't know if I like the direction they went with the sweet shop box. I'll just have to wait to get mine to know for sure. And to check the values, but it seemed a little weird that there weren't the same number of items in each box.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> My scent bundle was apparently delivered around 9:30 this morning and I am stuck at work, ugghhh. But that's the earliest in the day that DHL has ever come for me!
> 
> Also, congrats to @@cfisher! Your prize is well-deserved. :wizard:


Thank you, Kindly!

I received mine early as well, usually DHL doesn't deliver here until late in the evening so it caught me off guard. I think a LOT of people will be receiving Memeboxes (and Memeshop orders) thanks to the holiday weekend delay. 

@@Kelly Silva There are a few items I was really happy about...But I wasn't really too pleased with the bundle. And the sweet shop items really confused me, I really thought that there was going to be things like those little cupcake hand cream pots, candy lip glosses, things with a dessert theme/scent and so on. I was a bit confused by some items, it just felt like they threw some random things in there trying to find them a home.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Gonna go sniff my lush goodies as I don't think it is coming.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 2, 2014)

&lt;-- Hope Girl interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 2, 2014)

^that was supposed to quote @cfisher...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Kelly Silva There are a few items I was really happy about...But I wasn't really too pleased with the bundle. And the sweet shop items really confused me, I really thought that there was going to be things like those little cupcake hand cream pots, candy lip glosses, things with a dessert theme/scent and so on. I was a bit confused by some items, it just felt like they threw some random things in there trying to find them a home.


That's what I expected too. I think once mine gets here I'll be using everything or at least try them, but you're right the curation wasn't really there for this one. I can't complain too much as I used a code and got each box for about $10 each, but still the fact that they made us pay the extra "standard" shipping charge and then skimped and shipped it expedited to save money really irks me. Not in a personal way, but in a "I don't know if I approve of the Memebox business practices" kind of way. I think I'll be passing on a lot of boxes this month.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

okay boxes came but had to get them with jimjam as guy couldn't be bothered to walk over and deliver at my house


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

congrats to @cfisher  !!! I am glad somebody here got it! you MUST take a picture when all those boxes (or maybe 1 giant?) shows up at your doorstep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

Not sure about how others felt about the sweets box, but I dodged that one too. 

I hope my luck doesn't wear out soon lols.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's what I expected too. I think once mine gets here I'll be using everything or at least try them, but you're right the curation wasn't really there for this one. I can't complain too much as I used a code and got each box for about $10 each, but still the fact that they made us pay the extra "standard" shipping charge and then skimped and shipped it expedited to save money really irks me. Not in a personal way, but in a "I don't know if I approve of the Memebox business practices" kind of way. I think I'll be passing on a lot of boxes this month.


It was my first purchase on Memebox, and I had seen a lot of unboxings and such so I had REALLY high expectations, I'll admit it. I buy a lot on the Korean skincare sites so I tend to see a lot of the products that are available, so it just felt like it was SO easy for them to really make the boxes amazing, and stick to the theme. It's so odd to me at times how they handle putting together their boxes. A lot of times it feels like they just buy a bunch of stuff for dirt cheap and try to figure out some themes that can include them all. 

It was odd to me that they listed it as standard shipping instead of expedited. It does amuse me how they always act like them offering us free expedited upgrades is doing us a huge favor though, when we know they just get it for a better price than standard for large orders.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

@@avarier I think everyone wants photos of the box, if I didn't win I definitely wanted to see some! I wonder if Memebox is going to keep the hype up and post photos of the items when they announce it. I still hope everyone else posts photos of their boxes as well! 

@@veritazy I'm choosing to look at it this way. I wanted the Floral and the Tropical, wasn't too crazy about the Sweets one when I saw the value set. But the Sweets box was free, I just had to pay for shipping. ...The box is still worth the $7 I paid for shipping. ....Um, I think? Haha ...Yeah, I was really disappointed with that one, I think most people will be/are.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

So I could only afford one scent box when they came out and I had forgotten which one I chose.

Yep. It was the Sweet Box.

My luck is just awful LOL


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is my mailman late the day my global 14 is out for delivery &gt;:{

I am tired of staring out the window!

@@cfisher i suspect you may have to buy some additional storage xD


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> Why is my mailman late the day my global 14 is out for delivery &gt;:{
> 
> I am tired of staring out the window!
> 
> @@cfisher i suspect you may have to buy some additional storage xD


My entire linen closet will be full of Memeboxes by Christmas at the rate I'm going.

I'm lucky, my pooch goes crazy whenever the mailman even places something quietly on the doorstep. It's the perfect Memebox alert system!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

i like the shampoo so happy to get more in sweet box. my least fave is floral


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My entire linen closet will be full of Memeboxes by Christmas at the rate I'm going.
> 
> I'm lucky, my pooch goes crazy whenever the mailman even places something quietly on the doorstep. It's the perfect Memebox alert system!


My dogs bark at everything from leaves falling to somebody walking in the street. They're useless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

Scentboxes were just delivered...sweets and floral were misses. My floral box items smell terrible. Like really bad. Poor quality I suspect too considering one item just smelled like alcohol to me, so they cut it pretty heavily. Tropical I think is the one people will be most happy with. Most items, and everything smells wonderful. Except I got yellow nail polish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a question about the scent boxes.  i got mine this morning, and in the floral box, I only received one of the



Spoiler



hand masks. 


The card indicates there are supposed to be two, but I wasn't sure if that meant there are



Spoiler



two masks in the package?


  Did anyone else get only one?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

since the sweet shop &amp; florals will be going to my nieces and they have never had any korean products before, they will be thrilled!   But now I have to ship it to them, because memebox didn't send my packages (4 boxes!!) DHL but standard.  It was a gamble, to order 2 and 2 on different accounts, but they did 3 different accounts all together once for me using DHL.

the tropicals are mine, baby!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

i got one


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> Why is my mailman late the day my global 14 is out for delivery &gt;:{
> 
> I am tired of staring out the window!


Hahah my friend. And my aunt was asking if I was reenacting a scene from the olden days where they would wait for Mr Postman~ That's why I stop sending more of my memeboxes to aunt's but to my friend's place instead. Gah I wanna work fast and get my own place. One room just for my obsession-- and nobody judges!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

did everyone get a sally's box leaflet in their floral box?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Scentboxes were just delivered...sweets and floral were misses. My floral box items smell terrible. Like really bad. Poor quality I suspect too considering one item just smelled like alcohol to me, so they cut it pretty heavily. Tropical I think is the one people will be most happy with. Most items, and everything smells wonderful. Except I got yellow nail polish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh gosh...I was having high hopes for the florals~ I wish it smells as good as the grapefruit spray we gotten before. And the colors looked terrific as well.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yeah, I have enough of nail polish. 

But whatever, I got it for cheap I guess...memebox was trying to flush out our points and the use of codes since they made it +$6.99 for shipping. They didn't when scentboxes were first introduced...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> My dogs bark at everything from leaves falling to somebody walking in the street. They're useless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, mine barks at people walking by in main window, but I can always hear him running and barking at the back door for delivery men, so it's easy to differentiate. I think my pooch is just as happy about Memebox as I am, the DHL guy that always seems to deliver our packages gives him lots and lots of attention. ..Plus, he gets in a nice workout!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)

LOL, I think I'm going to have to avoid this thread for the rest of the day... I'm starting to get spoiled for my scentboxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> did everyone get a sally's box leaflet in their floral box?


I got one in another one of my boxes that arrived today as well. It sort of annoys me a bit. It just feels a bit too...Pushy. 

@@veritazy I was really looking forward to the Floral as well, but the more expensive item I received in the box (trying not to accidentally slip any spoilers) didn't have a pleasant smell to me at all. I have to agree, it smells really cheap.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Scentboxes were just delivered...sweets and floral were misses. My floral box items smell terrible. Like really bad. Poor quality I suspect too considering one item just smelled like alcohol to me, so they cut it pretty heavily. Tropical I think is the one people will be most happy with. Most items, and everything smells wonderful. Except I got yellow nail polish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


blech, yellow nail polish.   I ordered 2 tropicals and my luck (as I got both coral colors in my global 14) I will get 2 yellow nailpolishes!! lol

I really like the lychee one, so I am holding out for that.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I got one in another one of my boxes that arrived today as well. It sort of annoys me a bit. It just feels a bit too...Pushy.
> 
> @@veritazy I was really looking forward to the Floral as well, but the more expensive item I received in the box (trying not to accidentally slip any spoilers) didn't have a pleasant smell to me at all. I have to agree, it smells really cheap.


Oh dear. At least one item should make up for it? I'll get it tomorrow maybe. 

On a separate news, I think my global #14 went for a vacation too. This is the first time my boxes are late lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

@@veritazy global 14 is amazing


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 2, 2014)

My scent bundle was just delivered but I had to leave to go back to work, so won't see it until I get home....I can't wait to see what I got!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@veritazy global 14 is amazing


Which is why it's the first time I am anxious if my baby will be delivered... (that came out wrong).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Which is why it's the first time I am anxious if my baby will be delivered... (that came out wrong).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


happy birthday global box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh dear. At least one item should make up for it? I'll get it tomorrow maybe.
> 
> On a separate news, I think my global #14 went for a vacation too. This is the first time my boxes are late lol.


I'm trying to avoid spoiling anything...But basically the two high value items that I received are the same type of product, and I received both with the same scent. And one isn't very good, while the other is rather awful.

And the other two items are listed as a value of $10 (but is actually more like $2.50) and $2 (try $1). So not really all that happy with the box. 

BUT, I hope you have better luck with the selection you receive. It's one of those boxes where there's a bunch of different versions available for most of the items.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 2, 2014)

Not really thrilled about the scent boxes either. The tropical looks the best of all 3, and I will enjoy the 



Spoiler



shampoo from hello everybody


but that's about it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Not really thrilled about the scent boxes either. The tropical looks the best of all 3, and I will enjoy the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that product is amazing as a little goes a long way and it smells incredible


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Not really thrilled about the scent boxes either. The tropical looks the best of all 3, and I will enjoy the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the item I was most excited about as well.

Sort of sad, isn't it?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Awesome girl on FB gave me the heads up, Milk, Whole Grain and Oriental medicine are back if anyone wants them!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes
> 
> Got my milk yeeeey!


Sooo disappointed I missed Oriental Medicine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Damn work!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

What's the Sally's Box leaflet that people are talking about in the boxes?

I'm supposed to review some of that brands products through Memebox so I'm curious if there going to be the next Pure Smile lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm trying to avoid spoiling anything...But basically the two high value items that I received are the same type of product, and I received both with the same scent. And one isn't very good, while the other is rather awful.
> 
> And the other two items are listed as a value of $10 (but is actually more like $2.50) and $2 (try $1). So not really all that happy with the box.
> 
> BUT, I hope you have better luck with the selection you receive. It's one of those boxes where there's a bunch of different versions available for most of the items.


Yep, I have seen the spoilers because I love them~ 

I think that 



Spoiler



pheromone thing is not everyone's cup of tea? I recall the one in 10 min box that smells of cheap perfume, but on super cold and wet days you can apply it on scarves and thick leggings and they don't smell damp or icky afterwards.


I don't know if different selections will make it any better but I will judge for myself when it arrives. *sigh* Thanks for the heads up tho~~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> What's the Sally's Box leaflet that people are talking about in the boxes?
> 
> I'm supposed to review some of that brands products through Memebox so I'm curious if there going to be the next Pure Smile lol


i had a leaflet in my floral box that shows all their product range


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i had a leaflet in my floral box that shows all their product range


Hmm...looks like we're going to be seeing their products in some future boxes, or so I'm guessing, if they're pushing the brand in that way.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...looks like we're going to be seeing their products in some future boxes, or so I'm guessing, if they're pushing the brand in that way.


I received it in a second box as well, I think the #14 one.

I have a feeling we'll see a lot of their items in the future. They're basically a $1 drugstore item type line (I'm in no way saying that means they're bad quality) and considering how elaborate the leaflets were, and the fact that the products have been on sale on the Memeshop for quite some time now...I think they'll be throwing in some of their items in a fair amount of future products. After all, they probably pay next to nothing for the items. 

I just hope they don't try to include them as full sized items in future boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

in f/w, we got the yadah leaflet too...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm...looks like we're going to be seeing their products in some future boxes, or so I'm guessing, if they're pushing the brand in that way.


Sounds like another Kocostar. I don't know if they are any good, haven't got my merchandise yet.. 



cfisher said:


> I received it in a second box as well, I think the #14 one.
> 
> I have a feeling we'll see a lot of their items in the future. They're basically a $1 drugstore item type line (I'm in no way saying that means they're bad quality) and considering how elaborate the leaflets were, and the fact that the products have been on sale on the Memeshop for quite some time now...I think they'll be throwing in some of their items in a fair amount of future products. After all, they probably pay next to nothing for the items.
> 
> I just hope they don't try to include them as full sized items in future boxes.


I like their packaging and art. Only not a fan of their fonts. They should change it lol.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

I was REALLY hoping new scent boxes would show up....After receiving these last ones...Not so sure how I feel about them.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

in my brummy accent the name kocostar is an unfortunate word. a bit like the cnkcos obsession too.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> okay ten past 6 here and no delivery.... any bets on whether it will turn up at all...
> 
> i have worse luck with delivieries ever


I thought I was coming home to at least 3 boxes today according to tracking. No deal. I think the holiday yesterday messed everything up here. Now they will sit out in the hot sun for hours tomorrow until I get home late in the evening. Not happy. Plus, I wanted something new to play with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I received it in a second box as well, I think the #14 one.
> 
> I have a feeling we'll see a lot of their items in the future. They're basically a $1 drugstore item type line (I'm in no way saying that means they're bad quality) and considering how elaborate the leaflets were, and the fact that the products have been on sale on the Memeshop for quite some time now...I think they'll be throwing in some of their items in a fair amount of future products. After all, they probably pay next to nothing for the items.
> 
> I just hope they don't try to include them as full sized items in future boxes.


Knowing Memebox and what they've done with the Pure Smile stuff, they totally will lol



veritazy said:


> Sounds like another Kocostar. I don't know if they are any good, haven't got my merchandise yet..
> 
> I like their packaging and art. Only not a fan of their fonts. They should change it lol.


I have actually like the Kocostar products I've tried so far! I have used the nail mask the hair mask and the foot therapy (although I just used that the other day so I'm nto sure if it'll produce good peeling results yet) but so far so good!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie That's exactly what I was thinking. Pure Smile seems to be fading away (even in the shop) so I bet this is going to be a long phase.

I hope something replaces Hope Girl soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Uhm, I don't normally look at the Memeshop that often because shipping is insane but these are SO cute for $3!

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/moulin-rouge-tint#.VAYVemP4Pp8


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

i used the kocostr peeling mask on saturday and not peeling yet


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie That's exactly what I was thinking. Pure Smile seems to be fading away (even in the shop) so I bet this is going to be a long phase.
> 
> I hope something replaces Hope Girl soon!


Well Hope Girl replaced Cheek Room...which was a GOOD thing LOL. Just hoping a new line of makeup that is higher quality will take HG's place!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie Now that I am finally back from a long internship/vacation, I can start playing with the masks. Skin is a little stressed from the sun and work.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie That's exactly what I was thinking. Pure Smile seems to be fading away (even in the shop) so I bet this is going to be a long phase.
> 
> I hope something replaces Hope Girl soon!


YET and Yadah seems to be fine brands tho. 

And to those who are curious about what else Sally's Box hasn't included in our memeboxes, here's their official Korean page.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Well Hope Girl replaced Cheek Room...which was a GOOD thing LOL. Just hoping a new line of makeup that is higher quality will take HG's place!


I think I just received a Cheek Room blush today in a box.

Uh oh!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie Now that I am finally back from a long internship/vacation, I can start playing with the masks. Skin is a little stressed from the sun and work.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am a mask-FANATIC!

I love sheet masks and such because I can just toss them on and pull them off without any rinsing etc. The downfall is that I use them WAY too much and constantly spend money that I don't have on my huge mask supply LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> YET and Yadah seems to be fine brands tho.
> 
> And to those who are curious about what else Sally's Box hasn't included in our memeboxes, here's their official Korean page.


SUCH cute packaging!!! :3


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a side note....If I end up with a billion things of Hope Girl cosmetics, anyone here interested in some of it?!?!


I still haven't messaged you about that other stuff, I was so tired last night. Who am I kidding? I was buzzed! lolBut I hear congratulations are in order, lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not a big makeup girl, never order the boxes, so I don't have a tòn of Hope Girl like everyone else. I had some items in my Wishlist before Memebox did a cleanse and deleted everything. So let me know if you're interested in some kind of trade or whatever when your BIG Jackpot arrives! I'm easy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie haha we are the opposite! I know I will never use the sheet masks up, and with my sensitive skin, it is mostly risky business. I am okay with volcanic packs (love them!) and sleeping masks tho. *sighs at the ton of masks coming my way*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> YET and Yadah seems to be fine brands tho.
> 
> And to those who are curious about what else Sally's Box hasn't included in our memeboxes, here's their official Korean page.


I am fine with masks.  I didn't have an issue with Pure Smile masks, just their other products.  Plus, memebox would state ohhh...full size....$1.00 mask in a superbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie haha we are the opposite! I know I will never use the sheet masks up, and with my sensitive skin, it is mostly risky business. I am okay with volcanic packs (love them!) and sleeping masks tho. *sighs at the ton of masks coming my way*


My innisfree super volcanic pore clay mask LIVES on my nightstand because I use it so much LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have pretty sensitive skin, but for some reason it's moisturizers and toners that effect it negatively. My skin loves sheet masks as long as they're not "moisturizing" specifically. Those tend to make me break out.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I still haven't messaged you about that other stuff, I was so tired last night. Who am I kidding? I was buzzed! lol
> 
> But I hear congratulations are in order, lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not a big makeup girl, never order the boxes, so I don't have a tòn of Hope Girl like everyone else. I had some items in my Wishlist before Memebox did a cleanse and deleted everything. So let me know if you're interested in some kind of trade or whatever when your BIG Jackpot arrives! I'm easy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I completely forgot about that. Hahahah, sounds like you had a great night! 

And thank you. I don't really use makeup either, I buy the Memeboxes for the skincare, which is why I tend to be a little annoyed when I find the Hope Girl products in boxes that seem like they'd be skincare themed. 

i'll definitely have some products to unload, I'll be sure to keep in touch when you do email me about that stuff.

I am dreading listing all the unwanted items in that box. As it is I have a giant box of stuff I have to motivate myself to type out.

Gosh, it hasn't even been a month and I can't keep up!

...Isn't there a Memebox addiction thread? ..Other than this one?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

It literally took me over an hour to read through what I missed today. You girls were on fire! LOL

Again, congrats to @cfisher. Happy that one of our own won. We certainly spend enough $$!

I'm not regretting (not ordering) any of the scent boxes after reading. I'm not much of a sweet or floral girl but I do make gift bags/baskets for friends and family. I was on the fence with these three, I'm glad I passed.

I know this is a double post BUT I can't believe I missed Oriental Medicine. Love that box!

I rarely have a problem with sheet masks and have become pretty addicted to them. Sometimes doing two in one day for different purposes. But like @@MissJexie it's the products that usually irritate my skin. Whether it's an ingredient I'm allergic to or we just stack one product on top of another and we don't know how our skin will reAct sometimes. Either way, this lady is happy with the changes I'm seeing (in my skin) and a few crappy boxes here and there I can deal with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

I tried the Kocostar Nail Mask last night and I felt like it didn't do a thing. Maybe if there were a few that could be used over a few days, then I might notice a difference, but my cuticles basically look the same amount of terrible.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am fine with masks.  I didn't have an issue with Pure Smile masks, just their other products.  Plus, memebox would state ohhh...full size....$1.00 mask in a superbox.


Alot of deluxe samples somehow made it into the Superboxes...  &lt;_&lt;



MissJexie said:


> *My innisfree super volcanic pore clay mask LIVES on my nightstand *because I use it so much LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have pretty sensitive skin, but for some reason it's moisturizers and toners that effect it negatively. My skin loves sheet masks as long as they're not "moisturizing" specifically. Those tend to make me break out.


True story!

I am using the Muddy Girl pack as I write this. It dries and show all my pores! Freak show alert hahah~~        

And yes. It is the moisturizing ones that tend to do that. Idk which ingredient specifically, but I am okay with collagen and hyaluronic acid.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> It literally took me over an hour to read through what I missed today. You girls were on fire! LOL
> 
> Again, congrats to @cfisher. Happy that one of our own won. We certainly spend enough $$!
> 
> ...


I usually get more than one box delivered at a time (Memebox is constantly holding my boxes then shipping expedited), so I'm used to occasionally getting a bad/mediocre box, then being like "Okay, it happens, but this other box sure makes up for it!" I think with the scent boxes what bothered me was that not just were two of the individual boxes complete let downs, as a whole the entire collection was really disappointing.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

Question about the Calmia Foot Peeling from Footcare - I finally decided to do this last night while watching a movie (I have a problem being still for an extended period of time so this seemed like the perfect opportunity) but I'm not sure I had the result I'm supposed to.

After finishing I took the dogs out, wearing my super comfy FitFlops, and my feet hurt immediately.

Today my feet are literally cracked and begging for moisture. I had to do a Foot Pack when I got home from work because they hurt so bad.

A little background - I have horribly dry feet since taking some prescription Acne meds in my 20's but I've bee doing mask packs at least twice a week which has helped tremendously and I also use the Sugar Scrub thing they sent in Foot Care every day.

So I suppose my question is, is this normal? Or are my feet just so abnormal I'm reacting in a weird way?

ETA: DO NOT wear polish when you do this pack! I can't get this stuff off my skin. I don't know whether it's because it's a cheap polish I received in one of my beauty boxes (I always use Essie) or what but my feet/toes are a lovely shade of coral. lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Question about the Calmia Foot Peeling from Footcare - I finally decided to do this last night while watching a movie (I have a problem being still for an extended period of time so this seemed like the perfect opportunity) but I'm not sure I had the result I'm supposed to.
> 
> After finishing I took the dogs out, wearing my super comfy FitFlops, and my feet hurt immediately.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to that brand of foot peeling product but the Kocostar has never hurt my feet or made them feel extremely dry, the peeling usually starts on day 5 or so for me. I'm sorry, that sounds extremely uncomfortable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Alot of deluxe samples somehow made it into the Superboxes...


If we wanted deluxe samples we would pay for them in boxes that provide deluxe size samples. This is why I have (other) beauty box subscriptions that provide them and the reason I choose the Memeboxes I would like to buy. It's that simple.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that product is amazing as a little goes a long way and it smells incredible


Yea iknow! I bought it myself when it were on sale. Smells like strawberry series from TBS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That was the item I was most excited about as well.
> 
> Sort of sad, isn't it?


Quite sad indeed. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## maii (Sep 2, 2014)

Sooo...no nail polish when doing foot peeling packs?

I just got shellac a week ago, don't want to mess it up.


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my mailman died with my package in his truck.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

Whole grain 2 spoiler in emails. I'm a derp and never mastered spoilers on here!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

maii said:


> Sooo...no nail polish when doing foot peeling packs?
> 
> I just got shellac a week ago, don't want to mess it up.


Peeling, no. The moisturizing Mask Packs that I do at least twice a week, never had a problem. Polish always stays the same.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whole grain 2 spoiler in emails. I'm a derp and never mastered spoilers on here!


I saw this email and was pleased. I'm happy it's not another gritty face mask. Though I'm sure that's coming. lol I just have no idea either how to do a spoiler.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whole grain 2 spoiler in emails. I'm a derp and never mastered spoilers on here!


here ya go



Spoiler



I love a body scrub!





*Memebox Special #34*

Whole Grain 2

*E CHOICE Wash Oatmeal Body Scrub 110g*

Enriched with world-renown superfood – oatmeal and walnut – the Wash Oatmeal Body Scrub is rich in vitamin, lysine, protein, fiber, calcium, tryptophan, and antioxidant components and thus works to gently exfoliate dead skin cells, deep cleanse, and nourish your body all at the same time!

*SHOP NOW!*


----------



## Andi B (Sep 2, 2014)

Whew...just getting caught up on posts! First of all, congrats @@cfisher on your MemeJackpot! I'm almost as excited to see that a fellow MUTalker won as if I'd won it myself! Unfortunately, I missed out...I went to see Guardians of the Galaxy with my husband, and the movie ended about 10 minutes after the boxes sold out! Its all good though, because I'm 99% certain I would've received all dupes!

I also received my scentbox trio yesterday, and while the sweet box wasn't exactly what I hoped for, I was happy with floral and loved tropical! As far as my floral scents,



Spoiler



I got the L'Ocean Pheromonika perfume in the coral variety, and it smells just like a Bulgari perfume I wanted to buy...I think it was Omnia Amethyste. I love it! It doesn't quite have the staying power of the original scent, but I will use the heck out of it! I got the rose scent in the mist,and it smells nice too. Not my favorite scent ever, but I will definitely use it.



Now I'm just waiting for my mail lady to deliver 5-6 more boxes today!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

If everything stays true to form we should get new boxes tomorrow, no? And from what I've read no one has received new VIP codes for September? I thought it was me, that I hadn't ordered enough (individual) boxes on either mine or my husband's account. Who is so into skin care now, by the way. Not!

So take a guess girls...what box #2, 3, 4 is up next?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

@@Andi B Thank you, I somehow managed to submit my order just before it ran out. I was really surprised because I sort of thought it may take a bit for that box to sell out, I couldn't believe it sold out so quickly. Someone told me it wasn't even up for an hour.

I'm glad you liked the items in your scent boxes! I'm hoping it was just an issue I had with the specific scents that I received, and I was a bit disappointed to get similar products in the same scent. Where's the fun in that?!

My mailman just dropped off three boxes and some Memeshop orders. After receiving 6 Memeboxes from DHL. Everything that was taking forever to get here all arrived at once, apparently! 

I have a feeling a lot of us are going to be drowning in Memebox items today. 

On a side note, I'm a bit disappointed that a couple of the items I was really excited about being in Memeboxes that arrived today, only ended up being samples. One use size samples at that. ...Memebox, stop being such a tease!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

No affiliate codes no vip codes no nowt this month


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> If everything stays true to form we should get new boxes tomorrow, no? And from what I've read no one has received new VIP codes for September? I thought it was me, that I hadn't ordered enough (individual) boxes on either mine or my husband's account. Who is so into skin care now, by the way. Not!
> 
> So take a guess girls...what box #2, 3, 4 is up next?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, new boxes should be released tonight.

I haven't received any VIP codes, and there's also no affiliate codes or anything of the sort that's been sent out/reported yet. After Memebox kept making references to the 3rd of September, I'm just hoping they start releasing some codes and discounts today. 

I'm sensing some sort of Part 2/3/4/5 box(es). With the whole Jackpot thing being dealt with today, and them catching up on endless things, I don't see them releasing anything terribly unique/original tonight...Sadly. 

(I still hope I'm wrong, though!)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

I just figured out why the one item in the Floral box says 2 ea



Spoiler



The hand mask is meant to be cut apart into a pair. So there are "two" masks in the packet, but it's really just one for each hand. A really dumb way to word that IMO.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just figured out why the one item in the Floral box says 2 ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I did say that in my vid


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I just figured out why the one item in the Floral box says 2 ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the Korean skincare sites they always put that for foot and hand masks and similar products. On the little nail care masks they put x10. 

As though we'd think they were going to give us one glove, or one fingertip mask.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 2, 2014)

Woot! The restocks of Daily Dose of Beauty and Korea's Most Wanted arrived today! Sadly, I don't have time to play around with any of it tonight. Something to look forward to tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On the Korean skincare sites they always put that for foot and hand masks and similar products. On the little nail care masks they put x10.
> 
> As though we'd think they were going to give us one glove, or one fingertip mask.


How weird, maybe it's a language barrier thing or a marketing thing, but you'd think their translator would have the common sense to say "one set".

Also did anyone notice the one product in Tropical Fruits



Spoiler



the body wash looks just like Vitamin Water?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 2, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> How weird, maybe it's a language barrier thing or a marketing thing, but you'd think their translator would have the common sense to say "one set".
> 
> Also did anyone notice the one product in Tropical Fruits
> 
> ...


Yes! That was the first thing I thought when I saw the spoiler!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Yes! That was the first thing I thought when I saw the spoiler!


Lol it didn't register until I actually had the product. But I was like, wow they totally ripped off that bottle design.


----------



## catyz (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey @@cfisher, congras on winning the jackpot box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Show us lots of pics when you get it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

catyz said:


> Hey @@cfisher, congras on winning the jackpot box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Show us lots of pics when you get it!


Thank you! (Even though you know better than most that the last thing I need is a massive Memebox haul!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 2, 2014)

They on holidays again on 6th to 10th sept... Are they always on holidays?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They on holidays again on 6th to 10th sept... Are they always on holidays?


and weekends


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 2, 2014)

Cfisher! Congratulations! Very happy for you!

I received my brightening box today- shipped August 12, lol! Took a loongg while to get to me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 2, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Cfisher! Congratulations! Very happy for you!
> 
> I received my brightening box today- shipped August 12, lol! Took a loongg while to get to me.


Thank you!

I had some boxes from the first week of August that just found their way to me. Amusingly enough, they were accompanied by a large assortment of boxes that were all shipped from then until less than a week ago. Gosh, I guess NYC customs has been awfully busy over the long weekend! It's nice that things are finally getting settled with the shipping issues, I know a lot of people were worried about their boxes.


----------



## avarier (Sep 2, 2014)

MY GLOBAL 14 IS OK! ... 5 hours later than usual &lt;_&lt;

Has anybody used the



Spoiler



Golden Time Vita Capsule Essense?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They on holidays again on 6th to 10th sept... Are they always on holidays?


Yea lol .


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

The floral box I received today was such an utter stinky tragedy, sweet shop was minimally better. Oh well, you can't win them all! I also got Tropical, Dani, Koreas Most Wanted and Daily Dose today, and those last four were fantastic!


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

I've been playing with the goodies from the Hand and Nail box tonight. This wasn't the most exciting box I've gotten, but it's almost exactly what I thought it would be and I'm happy with it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The floral box I received today was such an utter stinky tragedy, sweet shop was minimally better. Oh well, you can't win them all! I also got Tropical, Dani, Koreas Most Wanted and Daily Dose today, and those last four were fantastic!


Also excited for a Daily Dose, glad to hear you were actually happy upon seeing the products.  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've been playing with the goodies from the Hand and Nail box tonight. This wasn't the most exciting box I've gotten, but it's almost exactly what I thought it would be and I'm happy with it.


Did you post spoilers in another thread or do I really just not want to know? Haha I believe this is one of the boxes I should receive tomorrow.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2014)

Lets see...  I liked the floral box, loved the Tropical box and was... well, confused by the Sweet Shop box.

I was very lucky and received variations on scents that I actually like.  Normally that doesn't happen so I figure I  must have been due to get some good ones.

Hopefully that doesnt mean I get oranges in my #14...


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)

Um, so I did a thing...  :blush:

I posted Cleansing Kit and My Cute Wishlist video reviews in the Memebox Spoilers and Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6

They're my first ever videos; I have a lot to learn but getting better! I'm currently working on editing some Scent Box reviews, which I should have up tomorrow if people aren't too revolted by my debut, lol.

okay thank you bye *runs and hides*

:blush:   :wub:   :blush:


----------



## Jo Cres (Sep 2, 2014)

ok so after e-mailing memebox 3 times about my missing order that i placed on 7/29 it showed up today. (no response to any e-mail either) i purchased Crystal peeling gel and OMG is all i have to say! I went to youtube and found a how to video which was kind of funny. basically you put the gel on your face, wait three minutes then massage your ace in a circular motion and the gel forms beads that takes the upper layers of skin off. when i was done my face was glowing. super smooth and i looked like i had almost NO PORES!!! the gunk that came off my face was impressive. i rinsed and dried my face and then re-applied as i had read that sometimes you have so much gunk you have to do it twice. the second time stuff still came off but nothing on my cheeks or forehead and nose. all i have to say is i'm so glad i spent the $ but sad i had to wait so long to get it!!


----------



## yunii (Sep 2, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> ok so after e-mailing memebox 3 times about my missing order that i placed on 7/29 it showed up today. (no response to any e-mail either) i purchased Crystal peeling gel and OMG is all i have to say! I went to youtube and found a how to video which was kind of funny. basically you put the gel on your face, wait three minutes then massage your ace in a circular motion and the gel forms beads that takes the upper layers of skin off. when i was done my face was glowing. super smooth and i looked like i had almost NO PORES!!! the gunk that came off my face was impressive. i rinsed and dried my face and then re-applied as i had read that sometimes you have so much gunk you have to do it twice. the second time stuff still came off but nothing on my cheeks or forehead and nose. all i have to say is i'm so glad i spent the $ but sad i had to wait so long to get it!!


That sounds like fun. How many times can you use it per week?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Um, so I did a thing...  :blush:
> 
> I posted Cleansing Kit and My Cute Wishlist video reviews in the Memebox Spoilers and Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6
> 
> ...


It's really good!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

Jo Cres said:


> ok so after e-mailing memebox 3 times about my missing order that i placed on 7/29 it showed up today. (no response to any e-mail either) i purchased Crystal peeling gel and OMG is all i have to say! I went to youtube and found a how to video which was kind of funny. basically you put the gel on your face, wait three minutes then massage your ace in a circular motion and the gel forms beads that takes the upper layers of skin off. when i was done my face was glowing. super smooth and i looked like i had almost NO PORES!!! the gunk that came off my face was impressive. i rinsed and dried my face and then re-applied as i had read that sometimes you have so much gunk you have to do it twice. the second time stuff still came off but nothing on my cheeks or forehead and nose. all i have to say is i'm so glad i spent the $ but sad i had to wait so long to get it!!


Sounds really good!!! Which brand is that?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It's really good!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you, @! &lt;3


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

I've just made a fun video about a lot lot lot of memeboxes...

where can I share this on this website before I break the rules?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I've just made a fun video about a lot lot lot of memeboxes...
> 
> where can I share this on this website before I break the rules?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


teehee you can post it in Memebox spoilers section. You MUST embed the video though, you cannot share the link to the video. Hope that makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Um, so I did a thing...  :blush:
> 
> I posted Cleansing Kit and My Cute Wishlist video reviews in the Memebox Spoilers and Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6
> 
> ...


fantastic!   I really enjoyed them


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> teehee you can post it in Memebox spoilers section. You MUST embed the video though, you cannot share the link to the video. Hope that makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL I feel like I'm always borderline rule breaking all the time  :blink:   :wacko:


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did you post spoilers in another thread or do I really just not want to know? Haha I believe this is one of the boxes I should receive tomorrow.


I didn't post any spoilers. I always assume I'm one of the last to get the boxes since it takes almost 2 weeks for them to get here.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Just got a replacement Cacao box for the one that was misdelivered--they even sent it express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It's really good!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree! @@flushblush you did a great job!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> teehee you can post it in Memebox spoilers section. You MUST embed the video though, you cannot share the link to the video. Hope that makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you,, no that doesn't make sense to me,, is that some kind of code like between those spoiler thingies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or that iframe stuff you get when you click share on youtube?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> LOL I feel like I'm always borderline rule breaking all the time  :blink:   :wacko:


Oh girl I feel the same way and I'm a moderator!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unintentional rule-breaking happens, no biggie as long as it gets sorted out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



marjojojoleintje said:


> Thank you,, no that doesn't make sense to me,, is that some kind of code like between those spoiler thingies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you check out the Memebox Spoiler thread, where everyone posts their videos, you'll see what I mean. You have to embed the video in your post. As in, Makeuptalk readers should be able to watch your video right in the thread. You are not allowed to post a link to your video, where a reader would have to click a link to watch it. Does that make sense? If not feel free to PM me and i'll help!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah my video is up in the spoilers memebox section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so excited!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you like it


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

need to go to sleep!!!  Just a fun fact here - the a;t fox makeup line - a;t = afternoon tea.  a;t fox has "makeup cafes" in seoul.  There is a blogger who wrote about it and the desserts look great!

http://hipsterrrific.blogspot.com/2014/06/seoul-at-fox.html


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> need to go to sleep!!!  Just a fun fact here - the a;t fox makeup line - a;t = afternoon tea.  a;t fox has "makeup cafes" in seoul.  There is a blogger who wrote about it and the desserts look great!
> 
> http://hipsterrrific.blogspot.com/2014/06/seoul-at-fox.html


omg amazingggg!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Um, so I did a thing...  :blush:
> 
> I posted Cleansing Kit and My Cute Wishlist video reviews in the Memebox Spoilers and Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-6
> 
> ...


Heading over to watch now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg amazingggg!


seriously, right?  I mean, Boston could set up some makeup cafes here - browse/try makeup, have some tea and dessert!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I didn't post any spoilers. I always assume I'm one of the last to get the boxes since it takes almost 2 weeks for them to get here.


Haven't seen a single spoiler for this box. Are we the only two people that ordered it? lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> need to go to sleep!!!  Just a fun fact here - the a;t fox makeup line - a;t = afternoon tea.  a;t fox has "makeup cafes" in seoul.  There is a blogger who wrote about it and the desserts look great!
> 
> http://hipsterrrific.blogspot.com/2014/06/seoul-at-fox.html


Haha if they had this where I lived, you'd just find me there 24/7 blogging, drinking tea and eating dessert.  And also buying all their make up of course! That is the most awesome idea ever!  I'm a professional chef, but I love beauty products so this is like the perfect marriage.  I wish I had something like this to run.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Haven't seen a single spoiler for this box. Are we the only two people that ordered it? lol


What box are we talking about? I'm a curious kitty keke


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> What box are we talking about? I'm a curious kitty keke


The hand and nail box. @@MemeJunkie maybe we are the only ones. I normally have to skim through this thread around the time boxes get delivered so I don't spoil my surprise, but didn't have to at all for this box.


----------



## blinded (Sep 2, 2014)

Not my blog, but a spoiler for the Hand and Nail box



Spoiler



http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/2014/08/memebox-hand-nail-care-special-beauty-box-review-unboxing.html#.VAaA_fldXTo


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I'm going to bed now.. video editing etc takes away your time (only a 30 seconds video) it's 5 AM.

Something is not right in this picture xD

Also can't wait to get my Scrub Box + Tea Cosmetics valueset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yaay for express shipping,, did you girls bought one of/both these boxes too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> The hand and nail box. @@MemeJunkie maybe we are the only ones. I normally have to skim through this thread around the time boxes get delivered so I don't spoil my surprise, but didn't have to at all for this box.


I ordered it, but for my Summerswap buddy. She actually just messaged me tonight saying she just received it.

I thought it looked like a good box for someone into nail care and whatnot.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> Not my blog, but a spoiler for the Hand and Nail box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I was mostly looking for deep moisturizing hand stuffs since I am so dry everywhere but I'm actually not disappointed with this box. Other than the nail art, which I may try on my toes (eventually!), I'm liking everything. Not bad for a twenty some odd dollar before discounts box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank you!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> The hand and nail box. @@MemeJunkie maybe we are the only ones. I normally have to skim through this thread around the time boxes get delivered so I don't spoil my surprise, but didn't have to at all for this box.


I got it today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not bad, I like the hand cream, it reminds me of Paris, France.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Also can't wait to get my Scrub Box + Tea Cosmetics valueset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> yaay for express shipping,, did you girls bought one of/both these boxes too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did! Super excited for both of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> The hand and nail box. @@MemeJunkie maybe we are the only ones. I normally have to skim through this thread around the time boxes get delivered so I don't spoil my surprise, but didn't have to at all for this box.


Icic.  I was going to get this for my boyfriend's little sister as a Christmas present because i'm poo at picking presents.  But didn't end up getting it since I was unsure what it would be inside.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

I just closed my first swap deal!  This is exciting for me because i have never done anything like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Thanks LuxxyLux!  I will enjoy packing the little parcel.  Don't be surprised to get candy in your package LOL.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I did! Super excited for both of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the scrub box.  I hope it is a good one :'(.  Or else it is back to blog sale and swap LOL.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm refreshing this page so often since I an using the computer and blogging right now but no one is talking :'(.  Where is my people!


----------



## avarier (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I'm refreshing this page so often since I an using the computer and blogging right now but no one is talking :'(.  Where is my people!


aww!!

well in my news, I got one of those gel tosowoong gel liners (like the ones in the snow white &amp; mermaid sets) in a bronze color.. it is amazing!!! It won't even budge from my hand! I'm kinda mad I don't own a set of these &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> aww!!
> 
> well in my news, I got one of those gel tosowoong gel liners (like the ones in the snow white &amp; mermaid sets) in a bronze color.. it is amazing!!! It won't even budge from my hand! I'm kinda mad I don't own a set of these &gt;.&gt;


You can always get it on ebay!  Only $14 with free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  yea they are amazing and they were the only things that made the color bundles worth it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

We should have new boxes within a few hours so that's exciting. Secretly hoping they're nothing I'm tempted by...too many boxes!


----------



## avarier (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> You can always get it on ebay!  Only $14 with free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  yea they are amazing and they were the only things that made the color bundles worth it.


Very tempting... &gt;.&lt; Is ebay the only place to find them?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Recipe by nature spray essence water?  I got it in Lucky box 9 and heard some people liking it but I was wondering if anyone can do a light review here  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> Very tempting... &gt;.&lt; Is ebay the only place to find them?


Let me check.  I think ebay is the most reasonable because they go for like $35+ but the bid was only $13 from their official ebay.  I will pm you when i find it again :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Has anyone tried the Recipe by nature spray essence water?  I got it in Lucky box 9 and heard some people liking it but I was wondering if anyone can do a light review here  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know a lot of people love it. I got it in my very first Memebox (Global #1) and again in a later box...I forget which one. I really enjoy it, although I'm not quite sure if it actually did anything ~* AMAZING *~ to my skin. It smells really fresh and citrusy, feels cooling on my skin and lightly moisturizes. It's a pretty basic spray essence, I suppose! If you like facial mists for refreshing your skin or your makeup or just in general, it's actually a pleasant one to have on hand!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> Very tempting... &gt;.&lt; Is ebay the only place to find them?


 Here are the prices I found:

memeshop: $29.00 + ?? shipping fee

ebay bid: $13.00 + free shipping

Wishtrend: $28.87 + ?? shipping fee

Amazon: $25.90 + $2.99 shipping

You can also get individual makeon eyeliners on ebay for $6 and some change with free shipping, bidding style again but no one is bidding so you can get them for cheap   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know a lot of people love it. I got it in my very first Memebox (Global #1) and again in a later box...I forget which one. I really enjoy it, although I'm not quite sure if it actually did anything ~* AMAZING *~ to my skin. It smells really fresh and citrusy, feels cooling on my skin and lightly moisturizes. It's a pretty basic spray essence, I suppose! If you like facial mists for refreshing your skin or your makeup or just in general, it's actually a pleasant one to have on hand!


Ohh sounds right up my alley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Thank you for your input! I like to pick people's brains  :wub:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> aww!!
> 
> well in my news, I got one of those gel tosowoong gel liners (like the ones in the snow white &amp; mermaid sets) in a bronze color.. it is amazing!!! It won't even budge from my hand! I'm kinda mad I don't own a set of these &gt;.&gt;


There are a ton on the official Tosowoong eBay page, I just picked a set up for 13.50 yesterday. Excited to try these liners so many people here like!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Besides some potential new boxes tonight,

shouldn't we also be seeing some Earth &amp; Sea spoilers?

That box should be rolling in any minute............


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Besides some potential new boxes tonight,
> 
> shouldn't we also be seeing some Earth &amp; Sea spoilers?
> 
> That box should be rolling in any minute............


Even though it was supposed to ship today I don't think it has because of their holiday. Mine hasn't shipped. But hopefully spoilers soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Even though it was supposed to ship today I don't think it has because of their holiday. Mine hasn't shipped. But hopefully spoilers soon!


When is their holiday? I thought it started on the 6th?


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Even though it was supposed to ship today I don't think it has because of their holiday. Mine hasn't shipped. But hopefully spoilers soon!


The shipping date is the 2 September, today is the 3th, anyone with express should already have it I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> The shipping date is the 2 September, today is the 3th, anyone with express should already have it I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well yeah but today really means yesterday in Korea. Their holiday is supposedly on the 6th, but there have been a few other indicators that lead me to believe they are on holiday now. No new VIP codes, affiliate haven't gotten their codes yet. Maybe this everything will happen on the 3rd we've heard is true.


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Well yeah but today really means yesterday in Korea. Their holiday is supposedly on the 6th, but there have been a few other indicators that lead me to believe they are on holiday now. No new VIP codes, affiliate haven't gotten their codes yet. Maybe this everything will happen on the 3rd we've heard is true.


No, it's 2:50pm on the 3th September in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

Still annoyed there's no points/coupons/anything coming out. Sheesh.

Got my Scent trio and put my thoughts over in the general Spoilers thread. Short version: Floral is disappointing, Scents/Tropical are better, wish I'd gotten better/different flavors/scents on some stuff but oh well, its mostly getting gifted away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There are a ton on the official Tosowoong eBay page, I just picked a set up for 13.50 yesterday. Excited to try these liners so many people here like!


You'll STINKIN love it.  LOL Not the normal love it.  STINKIN love it.  But it doesn't stay on my waterline at all, just good staying power on the flesh.  KATE gel eyeliner (japanese) is the best.  Stays on literally all day, even on my waterline.  Definitely worth you guys to check it out!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> No, it's 2:50pm on the 3th September in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What I meant was the Earth and Sea box was shipping the 2nd. So when they ship out the boxes it's the day before here. So in this case it should have shipped out on the 1st. Mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What I meant was the Earth and Sea box was shipping the 2nd. So when they ship out the boxes it's the day before here. So in this case it should have shipped out on the 1st. Mine hasn't shipped yet.


Mine hasn't shipped either, but mine is standard &amp; I usually receive tracking notifications 2 days after the shipping date, once I had 2 boxes shipped on the same date &amp; upgraded express, dhl delivered them the next day &amp; received the tracking 2 days later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , so I hope someone might already received theirs if express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Uhh.. guys? BP CREAM CREAM FULL SIZED ANYONE?  Haha i know you guys are going to freak the FACK out!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Uhh.. guys? BP CREAM CREAM FULL SIZED ANYONE?  Haha i know you guys are going to freak the FACK out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I got too excited for you guys and I can't change it LOL.  Enjoy the double picture.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

My sister is obsessed with that BP Cream. She says it's the only thing she's ever tried that keeps her oily skin under control. She missed it when it was in the dani box, and I'm doubting she bought the thumbs up box, either unfortunately. Such a bummer because I didn't snag this one. Maybe once I restock my memestockpile I'll have more things to trade with!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

UGH NEW BOXES WHERE ARE YOU 

I'm tired and want to go to sleep but I'm too damn curious LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Now I wish I had gotten the thumbs up fir just that item. I ordered the Dani box and tried it today and my face kept shine free pretty much all day which never happens! I seriously waffled and didn't end up with this box. Oh well!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Now I wish I had gotten the thumbs up fir just that item. I ordered the Dani box and tried it today and my face kept shine free pretty much all day which never happens! I seriously waffled and didn't end up with this box. Oh well!


I remember when that box first came out I was thinking, "yea ok...thumbs up beauty box. They'll probably say that everyone voted for Hope Girl and Pure Smile products and unload a bunch of stuff that they can't get rid of." 

It would have been worth it just for that BP cream so I could give it to my sister. I'm interested to see what else is in the box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

If the Bounce Cheese Cream is in that box I'm going to kick myself...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If the Bounce Cheese Cream is in that box I'm going to kick myself...


If it's NOT, then it's not a thumbs up beauty box in my opinion! 

there's no way that wasn't one of the most "thumbs up" items since the beginning of Memebox!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I remember when that box first came out I was thinking, "yea ok...thumbs up beauty box. They'll probably say that everyone voted for Hope Girl and Pure Smile products and unload a bunch of stuff that they can't get rid of."
> 
> It would have been worth it just for that BP cream so I could give it to my sister. I'm interested to see what else is in the box!


I had the same idea stuck in my head, they seem to take advantage of those sorts of themes a fair bit. I doubt things like cheese cream will end up in that box.

I can't even remember if I got that box now. If I did, do you want my BP cream? 

I keep waiting for the new box releases as well. They rarely seem to release them much past 3, so any minute now! I'm really curious as to what the next releases will be.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If the Bounce Cheese Cream is in that box I'm going to kick myself...


haha me too


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had the same idea stuck in my head, they seem to take advantage of those sorts of themes a fair bit. I doubt things like cheese cream will end up in that box.
> 
> I can't even remember if I got that box now. If I did, do you want my BP cream?
> 
> I keep waiting for the new box releases as well. They rarely seem to release them much past 3, so any minute now! I'm really curious as to what the next releases will be.


If MissJexie doesn't, I doooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> haha me too


Me three!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> If MissJexie doesn't, I doooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I messaged her privately because we're not supposed to discuss swaps/trades etc on these threads!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

shhhh  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *ninja rolls away...

(do ninjas roll? seriously I'm so stinkin tired lmao)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Me three!


We all have cheese cream on the mind, don't we?

I really wish one of our upcoming boxes would feature it. I really wanted to try it, and it's one of those items where ever since Memebox, you can never find it at a reasonable price. Most sites are always sold out, and the rest sell it for $30-$50. 

Come on Memespies, we want our cheese cream! 

@@MissJexie I'll be sure to keep an eye out next time I look over my orders, I think I did order it when I ordered like 4 other boxes and justified it by telling myself it was a free box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If the Bounce Cheese Cream is in that box I'm going to kick myself...


I ordered the box on a whim. I hope there are some early Memebox LOVES in there. I missed out on so much, since I only started buying on June 1.  

Of course, a K- product has to be pretty darned awful for me not to like it. I've read some not-great reviews/ opinions on products I like and think work well.

I may be a brand snob in US and European cosmetics, but to me, the price of K- cosmetics is sometimes not an indication of their quality or their effectiveness for me. 

I gave up a $200 plus skin cream for Lioele's Waterdrop Sleeping Pack. It's my true Holy Grail and it came in a package from Beauteque.com.

Then there are the Skinfood products which are marvelous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not going to be a bit disappointed if I get two #9 boxes in the JP box shipment. I decided I liked all the products in all the box combos enough to order because I missed most of those items, being a latecomer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I ordered the box on a whim. I hope there are some early Memebox LOVES in there. I missed out on so much, since I only started buying on June 1.
> 
> Of course, a K- product has to be pretty darned awful for me not to like it. I've read some not-great reviews/ opinions on products I like and think work well.
> 
> ...


YAAAASS All Hail the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack!!!  :king:

And I totally agree with everything you said in regards to price =/= quality with Korean brands! Some of my favorite products are also some of the least expensive!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I messaged her privately because we're not supposed to discuss swaps/trades etc on these threads!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> shhhh h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *ninja rolls away...
> 
> (do ninjas roll? seriously I'm so stinkin tired lmao)


You're right, sorry! I'm tired, I know better...

You can delete my comment if ya want.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

That's one of my favorite aspects of Korean skincare. I can maybe use 1 out of 10 products you can obtain at a local drugstore without getting some sort of skin irritation, but even the lower drugstore level Korean brands never bother my skin. And I definitely know what you mean about the price not being a reflection of quality. It's so common for the $1 sheet masks like Innisfree to be far superior to the $20 ones you can find in the US (they do seem to be gaining popularity here now!) And it's common for mid-high end Korean drugstore level brands to be superior to the sorts of products I'd pay a fair sum for at the department stores.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You're right, sorry! I'm tired, I know better...
> 
> You can delete my comment if ya want.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha it's ok! No worries! I'm so tired that I'm talking about ninja rolling and somehow realized I haven't even started my nighttime skincare routine yet. It's 3 am and no new boxes......UGH SO SAD


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha it's ok! No worries! I'm so tired that I'm talking about ninja rolling and somehow realized I haven't even started my nighttime skincare routine yet. It's 3 am and no new boxes......UGH SO SAD


The latest I've seen is like 3:20. I wouldn't be terribly surprised if there weren't any releases tonight though.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I ordered the box on a whim. I hope there are some early Memebox LOVES in there. I missed out on so much, since I only started buying on June 1.
> 
> Of course, a K- product has to be pretty darned awful for me not to like it. I've read some not-great reviews/ opinions on products I like and think work well.
> 
> ...


I've found some great stuff through Memebox too! I love the Lioele sleeping pack and have since ordered more of that plus tons of skinfood off Amazon of all places!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha it's ok! No worries! I'm so tired that I'm talking about ninja rolling and somehow realized I haven't even started my nighttime skincare routine yet. It's 3 am and no new boxes......UGH SO SAD


Ahh I haven't done my routine either! Well whatever I'll be up for another 2 hours at least, I'll do it later   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel like the new new box will come out in 45 mins.  I always get emails from memebox at 1 am where i live.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I feel like the new new box will come out in 45 mins.  I always get emails from memebox at 1 am where i live.


I think I'm used to someone on here just letting us know when the VIP link shows the new boxes...Often times before we get the actual email!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha it's ok! No worries! I'm so tired that I'm talking about ninja rolling and somehow realized I haven't even started my nighttime skincare routine yet. It's 3 am and no new boxes......UGH SO SAD


You ladies in US need your beauty sleep lol~ I just woke up  :sunshine:  New day, hopefully fun stuff will happen.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

nothing under vip links.  I bet they release this stuff as I am driving on the road!! lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

If new boxes don't show up in the next 30 minutes, or by the time I'm done with my skincare routine then I'm done for the night LOL. 4am is the latest I can stay awake without getting delirious haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

wow - you all were up?  I, at least, got a few hours sleep! haha


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If new boxes don't show up in the next 30 minutes, or by the time I'm done with my skincare routine then I'm done for the night LOL. 4am is the latest I can stay awake without getting delirious haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! that's incredible dedication.  Its 3.30 pm here, and I still find having to keep checking annoying lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - you all were up?  I, at least, got a few hours sleep! haha


i slept for a few hours, then when I couldn't fall back asleep and I realized it was past 2AM. So, it was time to stalk Memebox for new releases. 

At this point, I wonder if there even will be a release.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

ellabella10 said:


> Wow! that's incredible dedication.  Its 3.30 pm here, and I still find having to keep checking annoying lol





biancardi said:


> wow - you all were up?  I, at least, got a few hours sleep! haha


I normally am a night owl. I usually wake up at 10am and don't go to sleep until around 2:30-3am. This is a later night than usual for me, but I'll just grab an extra hour and wake up at 11. I'm a stay at home wife at the moment since my health keeps me from working, so the house chores can wait an extra hour tomorrow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I'm checking out for the night. It's nearly 1am Seattle time and my daughter goes back to school tomorrow after summer break. Gotta be up in 5 hours. Yuck. Goodnight everybody, or good morning depending on where you live on this planet! Happy Mene-stalking. I'm lo/no buy anyway, still stalking the same though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I normally am a night owl. I usually wake up at 10am and don't go to sleep until around 2:30-3am. This is a later night than usual for me, but I'll just grab an extra hour and wake up at 11. I'm a stay at home wife at the moment since my health keeps me from working, so the house chores can wait an extra hour tomorrow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope your health issues will get better, MissJexie :wub:    I know how those things go....

I saw the pic of your honey-hubby on your blog the other day when you reviewed birchbox man ~ lucky lady!  very good looking man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Well I'm checking out for the night. It's nearly 1am Seattle time and my daughter goes back to school tomorrow after summer break. Gotta be up in 5 hours. Yuck. Goodnight everybody, or good morning depending on where you live on this planet! Happy Mene-stalking. I'm lo/no buy anyway, still stalking the same though.


Doesn't look like there will be school anytime soon for those that is suppose to go where I live.  The teachers are still on strike XD, and parents with 18- kids are sweatin because they don't know what they are going to do with their toodlers.  Oh dear.  This strike has been on for too long and the government is not giving up on the stupid law.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I normally am a night owl. I usually wake up at 10am and don't go to sleep until around 2:30-3am. This is a later night than usual for me, but I'll just grab an extra hour and wake up at 11. I'm a stay at home wife at the moment since my health keeps me from working, so the house chores can wait an extra hour tomorrow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh man, hope it isn't too serious.  Love from your meme friends here  :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope your health issues will get better, MissJexie :wub:    I know how those things go....
> 
> I saw the pic of your honey-hubby on your blog the other day when you reviewed birchbox man ~ lucky lady!  very good looking man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww thank youuu!  :hugs3:  I've always got something crazy going on. My body loves to cause problems! LOL

And haha yes I am super lucky!  My fiance gets lots of compliments on his fabulous mustache very frequently so he thinks he's only good-looking when he's got it! I think he's super handsome with or without it, but he's convinced his super powers all lie within the 'stache.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Oh man, hope it isn't too serious.  Love from your meme friends here  :wub:


 A mixture of stuff I'll have for the rest of my life and stuff that's complications from surgery I had back in July. Nothing major or life-threatening, just a pain in the butt for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm wondering if they'll just do a general release box in the morning. For everyone and no VIP pricing. Oh well, better for my low/no buy (but shhh we're not calling it that because then I will fail)  :lol:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

Just woken up wow you all been up all night . No boxes and no codes oh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

GUYS just found this but got no emails . NEW bOXEs http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/memebox-vip?acc=9872ed9fc22fc182d371c3e9ed316094


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

SCREAMS

FROM JEJU COME TO MEEEEEE

I have to wait on these though until some coupon codes are released and my fiance gets paid on Friday. Will Jeju still be there by then? Probably not...but one can hope!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> GUYS just found this but got no emails . NEW bOXEs http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/memebox-vip?acc=9872ed9fc22fc182d371c3e9ed316094


OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG~  WHERE IS DA COUPONS MAN


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

Codes coupons come on meme spies . Get to it . Jeju box come to meeeee


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 3, 2014)

Give us codes!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Codes coupons come on meme spies . Get to it . Jeju box come to meeeee


Sometimes they come late... like after we buy the boxes. So that we will buy even more. Strategies..


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Green tea and volcanic ash is so mine *drools*


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 3, 2014)

As I understand it, ALL of the codes expired and there is nothing that we can use yet this month, except for $5 off MEMEBUNDLE3 and $8 off MEMEBUNDLE4, right? I've only ordered one memebox, so I'm a little unclear on how to get the most bang for my buck.

BUT I NEED BOTH OF THESE NEW BOXES RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 3, 2014)

I was asking for "From Jeju" box for months - should get some points

And I agree we need new codes!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got a vip email (yey) so hopefully more codes will come soon!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

VIP emails have hit . We need some codes now


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

I cannot wait for coupons.  Jeju is mine!!  curse you memebox for not giving us our coupons!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot wait for coupons.  Jeju is mine!!  curse you memebox for not giving us our coupons!


I can wait for mine...idk when the VIP deal ends in my time zone....but I ain't gettin it now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With $5 I can buy my lunch..


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

VIB coupons are out guys! It is at the bottom of the email!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes 7 off, 10% off 100 and 15% of 150


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 3, 2014)

If these are ones that can be shared, will someone PLEASE either post some or PM me if they're not allowed?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

Right now only jeju is the one I need . I don't want the 2 nd edition Korean most wanted and I want a code as I'm tight . And VIP codes are no good for one box


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

I know - but I am on the road for 14 hours today - I might be able to check in at times at pit stops, but really, I cannot wait for codes or points.  I am upset at memebox for holding onto my memepoints for over a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I wanna no why it is all done on 3rd tbh.... Sick of being strung along by memebox


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

About 375 left of From Jeju if it helps anyone decide.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 3, 2014)

How many boxes do they usually start with?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> If these are ones that can be shared, will someone PLEASE either post some or PM me if they're not allowed?


Huh what do you mean?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> How many boxes do they usually start with?


It depends on the box but that's quite a few.
ETA: It could take a while to sell out, it will at least be there in the morning.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Huh what do you mean?


The new codes. Someone said they got codes for 7 off, 10% off 100 and 15% off 150

Edit: but I don't know if they're codes that can be shared, or single-use codes, or codes that are affiliate-related and therefore not allowed to be posted on MUT


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The new codes. Someone said they got codes for 7 off, 10% off 100 and 15% off 150
> 
> Edit: but I don't know if they're codes that can be shared, or single-use codes, or codes that are affiliate-related and therefore not allowed to be posted on MUT


They are single use VIP codes. As far as we know bloggers haven't received their affiliate coupon codes yet for this month.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The new codes. Someone said they got codes for 7 off, 10% off 100 and 15% off 150
> 
> Edit: but I don't know if they're codes that can be shared, or single-use codes, or codes that are affiliate-related and therefore not allowed to be posted on MUT


They are the VIP codes.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Good night everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I will be asleep now....Its 3 am where i live   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Nope no affiliate codes


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

I mostly just use the VIP codes and forget it since I am not a blogger. I hope the bloggers get theirs special codes soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mostly, I need to know what products probably will go into a Jeju box OTHER than " volcanic ash" products. I have dry skin which can be sensitive to abrasives.. So one ash product would be tolerable, more than that would be a waste of my time to buy the box.


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 3, 2014)

I did a search on the net and found some serums, pore mask and steam towels related to Jeju. In the superfood box, there was a Jeju facial peeling gel which sounded nice. Perhaps similar products will be in it.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

As @@Tra0522 has mentioned. But I foresee a Secret Nature item inside... (left from sales months ago). I hope I am wrong, but this brand carries a whole range of Jeju stuff. I do love my TFS Jeju mist alot and am eyeing this box atm~


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

IF there are products for general skin types, body care, etc. Jeju might be a really interesting box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher i thought i would post it up for all to see 

big congratulations again.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 3, 2014)

Gah! I don't know whether to buy the Jeju box now or wait several hours and hope for a code.

In other news, I feel asleep during my skincare routine last night and didn't make it to the moisturizer. My skin is so incredibly dry now. This is the time I need to make a Doctor Who/Cassandra/"Moisturize Me!" joke, but my heart medications leave me to foggy in the morning to put it all together.  I promise it would have been hilarious though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

congrats cfisher


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Thank you! I actually didn't know for certain until you just posted that. They hadn't posted it on Facebook and I was under the impression that's where the news would be released first. In my only email from them about the matter...it congratulated my on "wining" "st Place." ....Oh, Memebox. Don't ever change!

I'm glad they finally sent out VIP codes. Considering that it took them this long to send them out, then hopefully now they'll get out the affiliate codes. They're really late on things this month, aren't you?


----------



## blinded (Sep 3, 2014)

Congrats @@cfisher! Can't wait to see what a giant memebox looks like. 

I've officially made VIP, but the lack of codes has brought my buying to a grinding halt. Or perhaps my obsession is slowing down? Haha, not likely just need a memebox money tree.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone else get a bit worried when they see a Superbox only has a guaranteed value of $100? If I have to pay $40 for the Korea's Most Wanted box, I fear I'll end up with a few Pure Smile level items, some $40-$50 BB cream, and a few Hope Girl level makeup items.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog Thank you! I actually didn't know for certain until you just posted that. They hadn't posted it on Facebook and I was under the impression that's where the news would be released first. In my only email from them about the matter...it congratulated my on "wining" "st Place." ....Oh, Memebox. Don't ever change!
> 
> I'm glad they finally sent out VIP codes. Considering that it took them this long to send them out, then hopefully now they'll get out the affiliate codes. They're really late on things this month, aren't you?


it came through last night on the rockinlips email you press the jackpot picture under the whole grain spoiler and there it was on the jackpot page.

@@cfisher also why i didn't buy koreas most wanted 2 ,it didn't sound right to buy it so jeju it was .


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

Just caught up on the all the crazy forum shenanigans that happened while I was asleep. I love box release mornings because not only are there new boxes, but there's lots to read on MUT when I wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi @@LisaLeah Thank you so much for your kind words on my videos last night! :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> Congrats @@cfisher! Can't wait to see what a giant memebox looks like.
> 
> I've officially made VIP, but the lack of codes has brought my buying to a grinding halt. Or perhaps my obsession is slowing down? Haha, not likely just need a memebox money tree.


Thank you. Oh, that would be splendid if they had a giant Memebox! At the very least I hope they send it in a bunch of Memeboxes. ...Considering how they package things I'd be terrified if they didn't! 

Congrats on making VIP! Sadly, VIP status doesn't really seem all that important this month. I think it's a lot harder to justify purchases without all of the codes and such. I do think in the end that it might actually save a lot of us some money, because it definitely changes a lot of people's perspective on whether or not a box is worth it. It's funny what a difference $5 makes for a $30 purchase.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

CONGRATS @@cfisher!  :w00t:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it came through last night on the rockinlips email you press the jackpot picture under the whole grain spoiler and there it was on the jackpot page.
> 
> @@cfisher also why i didn't buy koreas most wanted 2 ,it didn't sound right to buy it so jeju it was .


I didn't even notice, no one really told me any sort of "official" news until you, thank you! 

There's a lot of skincare lines that carry Jeju products that I've seen, and it's usually really well loved brands like Innisfree. So even though I have like 3 of the products, I MUST get that box! Haha

Struggling on whether or not the value set is worth it, at the moment. I just wish we already had the first Korea's Most Wanted box, so we'd have a clearer idea of where they are heading with that box.

@@formul8edphrase Thank you. And I have to say, seeing that photo of your pooch always puts a huge smile on my face. Too adorable!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone else not purchasing either box


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else not purchasing either box


nope


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

i just hope we get more than 3pts this month


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else not purchasing either box


Yeah, I'm passing on these.


----------



## yunii (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else not purchasing either box


I really wants to buy the From Jeju box but I can't justify buying it when there are no $5 code or free points. With limited storage space at the condo, a box from Wishtrend still sits in my hallway, and my security guy asking me why most of my packages comes in pink bags yesterday (when I picked up another memebox). I believe, I should go visit the memebox addiction section of forum. Although, I think that section is more like an enabling group. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I like in a three bed terraced house but still have the space issue as my son's toys have taken over. add to that i am waiting for the selfridges advent calendar and lush christmas box releases and I might stay off buying new boxes for a while


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I like in a three bed terraced house but still have the space issue as my son's toys have taken over. add to that i am waiting for the selfridges advent calendar and lush christmas box releases and I might stay off buying new boxes for a while


Oh goodness. I LOVE Lush.

Their holiday releases are one of my favorite things to shop for during the holiday season.

I can't believe it's already September.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

not anymore



yunii said:


> I really wants to buy the From Jeju box but I can't justify buying it when there are no $5 code or free points. With limited storage space at the condo, a box from Wishtrend still sits in my hallway, and my security guy asking me why most of my packages comes in pink bags yesterday (when I picked up another memebox). I believe, I should go visit the memebox addiction section of forum. Although, I think that section is more like an enabling group. LOL.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I like in a three bed terraced house but still have the space issue as my son's toys have taken over. add to that i am waiting for the selfridges advent calendar and lush christmas box releases and I might stay off buying new boxes for a while


Selfridges &lt;3 lucky!!!


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 3, 2014)

I would have bought the from jeju box because a lot of InnIsfree products are along those lines and I had my eye on some of their green tea products. I can't make the jump without an affiliate code though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Selfridges &lt;3 lucky!!!


i hope to get it this year but it usually sell out super fast


----------



## neosan (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmm...for some reason, my latest Memebox has been shipped Registered Mail. :-/  They've never done this before, and that makes it a pain because It's not likely anyone will be home when they deliver.  I don't get the deal with their shipping decisions.  

On another note, upon looking at the pictures of boxes posted at the very beginning of this thread, and the pictures posted now in spoilers and such, what a difference! In general, I still think the boxes are a good value, but Memebox is starting to lose its shine for me. Just a bit.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

just had a tracking email and traced it , it has gone through different centres and handlers in korea, up to the point of international post office doesnt say incheon but  just left korea, , its sl.gangseo ,bucheon mail centre  at present international so hitting the plane soon,

but my tracking from monday for another box is the standard sl seocho ,seongnam, the international then incheon.

i wonder if its a new set up being the 3rd for shipping maybe, have any of you had the new places on your tracking info ,

any of you  received it yet.

EDITED to say they are not being shipped by dhl or ems , these are fast tracked and have a uk  tracking number ,i think they have changed shipping  [email protected]@Jane George


----------



## neosan (Sep 3, 2014)

Let me say, however,  that I LOVE what came in the No Makeup Makeup Superbox. :wub:    If you are still waiting on it, I think you will be pleased.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Sep 3, 2014)

I caved and purchased two of the Jeju boxes and a Chocolate Mania box.  One of the Jeju boxes will be a gift for my Mom.  Between the Allure quarterly box and all my other subscription boxes my Mom is going to have a beauty filled birthday. My Cutie Pie Marzia box is supposed to be delivered today after hanging out in Korea for a few weeks.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone else not purchasing either box


Definitely not buying. In fact, I won't be buying any memeboxes this month. I'm going for a no buy month ( I have to find a new place to live!) so unless something that I absolutely can't live with out comes up, or we receive a crazy amount of points...it's not happening. 

*fingers crossed* please don't choose this month to return your sparkle to me, memebox.


----------



## SylviaG (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just had a tracking email and traced it , it has gone through different centres and handlers in korea, up to the point of international post office doesnt say incheon but  just left korea, , its sl.gangseo ,bucheon mail centre  at present international so hitting the plane soon,
> 
> but my tracking from monday for another box is the standard sl seocho ,seongnam, the international then incheon.
> 
> ...


I've got tracking for my jackpot and eart and sea boxes 2 separate packages going the 'new' route, we'll see if it''s improvbed


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I think a lot of the 'early adopters' are losing their love affair


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Definitely not buying. In fact, I won't be buying any memeboxes this month. I'm going for a no buy month ( I have to find a new place to live!) so unless something that I absolutely can't live with out comes up, or we receive a crazy amount of points...it's not happening.
> 
> *fingers crossed* please don't choose this month to return your sparkle to me, memebox.


I have a feeling this is going to be similar to last month. A few brilliant releases, and lots of letdowns, and a general lack of customer service. ...And points. And codes.

It's never a good sign when they tell you certain things won't be done until certain days...Then you find out they're going on vacation for a few more days. They're so behind as it is!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got tracking numbers for Earth and Sea and one JP box. Looks like the folks at Memebox are shipping things out. YAY!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> I've got tracking for my jackpot and eart and sea boxes 2 separate packages going the 'new' route, we'll see if it''s improvbed


it is a new company they are using it has a royal mail tracking code on your account ,so it shows easy, yes earth and sea box and 2 other boxes new route ,one box old route was shipped monday,so evidently a major change is starting to be put in the company from the 3rd september like rumours suggested.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope it isn't worse that the shipping before as uk was getting the boxes in about five to seven days


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks slower to me, doesn't look as if it has left Korea already, does it? Although it's kinda hard to tell...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

My daily dose was shipped on 29th and so far only got to flying out on 2nd which is slow


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Does anyone else get a bit worried when they see a Superbox only has a guaranteed value of $100? If I have to pay $40 for the Korea's Most Wanted box, I fear I'll end up with a few Pure Smile level items, some $40-$50 BB cream, and a few Hope Girl level makeup items.


The first Koreas Most Wanted was a great box, just received it yesterday! Pretty high value, so I'm surprised with the lower dollar amount listed on this! But I'm not buying either, sadly on a low buy month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

It say of 'over' $100


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It say of 'over' $100


Oh I know, but knowing Memebox's latest tactics, it scares me that I may mean 101.00 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Nah twenty cents over a hundred dollars


----------



## yunii (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It say of 'over' $100


It will be worst because they over priced everything from their shop and their cards usually don't reflect the real retail price.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 3, 2014)

Parcels are not shipped by any new carrier in my opinion. The tracking page is different but the number is a Korea Post number for a registered post. First 2 numbers can differ: eg. RE, RR, RM. When you check your tracking number it with https://www.aftership.com/ you will see it is Korea Post

Sometimes I feel treated like a stupid child: They added

*Please note: All Jackpot Boxes purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and  non-exchangeable. *

after we purchased our jackpot boxes. I have a screen shot from the day I bought this box, there was nothing like that!

I don't know if it is funny or not.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm embarrassed to say that I received the Korea's Most Wanted box yesterday (Okay, please tell me I'm not the only one that gets all the Korea's Most Wanted/K Style/Thumbs Up/etc. boxes mixed up).

I agree, their prices are so heavily inflated. So if they were to include $100 worth of stuff in Memeland, that can often times translate into $20-$40 worth of stuff. For a $40 box with shipping, it's not very reassuring. And I don't really keep the makeup stuff for myself, so it's definitely risky!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

So I don't think I've ever read my tracking emails past the tracking number, but is there a lot more info at the bottom about shipping or tracking or is it just that I've never noticed it?

My "newer" tracking from today has different stops and is slower leaving Korea.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Parcels are not shipped by any new carrier in my opinion. The tracking page is different but the number is a Korea Post number for a registered post. First 2 numbers can differ: eg. RE, RR, RM. When you check your tracking number it with https://www.aftership.com/ you will see it is Korea Post
> 
> Sometimes I feel treated like a stupid child: They added
> 
> ...


They mentioned NOTHING of this during the beginning. I actually almost canceled my order (it was part of a large order that I placed to take advantage of the $150 coupon code/affiliate code combo) after I noticed they made an error on my order, which I didn't feel like trying to get straightened out.

They added that DAYS after everyone placed the order. I think that because of the way the Jackpot box thing worked, restocking the boxes would have been a major inconvenience. I can sort of understand them not wanting to deal with restocks (especially if a lot of people wanted to cancel it), but I thought it was a bit sketchy that they added that days later.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I received the Korea's Most Wanted box yesterday (Okay, please tell me I'm not the only one that gets all the Korea's Most Wanted/K Style/Thumbs Up/etc. boxes mixed up).
> 
> I agree, their prices are so heavily inflated. So if they were to include $100 worth of stuff in Memeland, that can often times translate into $20-$40 worth of stuff. For a $40 box with shipping, it's not very reassuring. And I don't really keep the makeup stuff for myself, so it's definitely risky!


I get them mixed up too! I had to dig through my Memepile from yesterday to make sure I was talking about the right box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 3, 2014)

I went ahead and purchased the new bundle with VIP pricing that makes them $28 each so I think it's worth it. I've also been quite successful in recouping my cost on sales

of items I don't want or just can't use up so I think I'll get moneys worth. I majorly cleaned out my keep drawer this weekend so now it looks empty! I need more Memethings.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Parcels are not shipped by any new carrier in my opinion. The tracking page is different but the number is a Korea Post number for a registered post. First 2 numbers can differ: eg. RE, RR, RM. When you check your tracking number it with https://www.aftership.com/ you will see it is Korea Post
> 
> Sometimes I feel treated like a stupid child: They added
> 
> ...


Lol, they can't legally do that in Europe due to the distant selling act. If I wish to return it within a certain time of receiving it I can at my own cost


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They mentioned NOTHING of this during the beginning. I actually almost canceled my order (it was part of a large order that I placed to take advantage of the $150 coupon code/affiliate code combo) after I noticed they made an error on my order, which I didn't feel like trying to get straightened out.
> 
> They added that DAYS after everyone placed the order. I think that because of the way the Jackpot box thing worked, restocking the boxes would have been a major inconvenience. I can sort of understand them not wanting to deal with restocks (especially if a lot of people wanted to cancel it), but I thought it was a bit sketchy that they added that days later.


Haha, they're basically saying, "we got rid of all our old crap, you can't send it back". Although there's a lot of good crap in there! I hope and pray I don't get the Pure Smile heavy box, I think box 6. I'll cry. But with my luck...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Good Morning my favorite ladies!

I was woken up by a phone call from my mother saying that I have "some packages" that got delivered to her house (I used to use her address when my mail was being stolen at my old apartment and some companies still use it for some reason) and while there are no Memeboxes, I'm blaming her for waking me up too early and making my sleepy brain buy the From Jeju Box!

Seriously, I've got a feeling in my bones this is going to be a great box. They haven't done one before, and there are SO MANY amazing Jeju products. I bought it, even without a coupon (which I've never done), because I am that confident it's going to be awesome.

And on that note, I'm off to the affiliate thread to yell about my lack of Sept. blogger/affiliate coupon code LOL


----------



## wonderings (Sep 3, 2014)

'cfisher' said:


> Struggling on whether or not the value set is worth it, at the moment. I just wish we already had the first Korea's Most Wanted box, so we'd have a clearer idea of where they are heading with that box.




Looks like there are Korea's Most Wanted spoilers here if that helps you make a decision:



Spoiler



http://imgur.com/k4lZkLT,iLSHrGJ,hNDkfpW,I14WKkL,Jo4nABG,D7IUzMK,own0nyD#0



I think I can resist as Jeju seems somewhat like "Earth &amp; Sea" which is now on it's way to me.   :w00t:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I get them mixed up too! I had to dig through my Memepile from yesterday to make sure I was talking about the right box.


When someone mentioned the spoiler for that box, I was so excited because I thought I had ordered it, only to check my orders and realize I hadn't (I had ordered Thumbs Up, K Beauty, etc.) It took me days to realize I needed to order the restock because I wanted that one item! I wish they were a bit more original with some of those names, it would make it a fair bit easier for us Meme Addicts to keep track! 

I think a lot of us are really getting our hopes up about the Jeju box. I hope they include AT LEAST one Innisfree item! And they better not mess this up, or there's going to be lots of angry Memeboxers....Especially since we actually had to pay full price!!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They added that DAYS after everyone placed the order. I think that because of the way the Jackpot box thing worked, restocking the boxes would have been a major inconvenience. I can sort of understand them not wanting to deal with restocks (especially if a lot of people wanted to cancel it), but I thought it was a bit sketchy that they added that days later.


With the shipping and draw being fairly close to the ship date I think it makes sense not to offer cancellations. Obviously the sale is governed by Korean laws but I imagine they will simply say what you bought was actually a 'ticket' to the lottery, and your 'prize' is the box instead of actually buying the box.

Otherwise people would enter to win say a particular prize then cancel when they didnt win what they wanted (perhaps why they havent told other people what they have won.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol, they can't legally do that in Europe due to the distant selling act. If I wish to return it within a certain time of receiving it I can at my own cost


European laws do not matter. We are buying from Korea, therefore their laws are what they are bound by. We cannot hold them accountable under our laws.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Looks like there are Korea's Most Wanted spoilers here if that helps you make a decision:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoilers were posted last week as well.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> With the shipping and draw being fairly close to the ship date I think it makes sense not to offer cancellations. Obviously the sale is governed by Korean laws but I imagine they will simply say what you bought was actually a 'ticket' to the lottery, and your 'prize' is the box instead of actually buying the box.
> 
> Otherwise people would enter to win say a particular prize then cancel when they didnt win what they wanted (perhaps why they havent told other people what they have won.


I actually started typing out how a LOT of people would have probably tried to cancel if they found out they hadn't won 1st-3rdish place. I was originally under they impression they were releasing the information for the winners 1-3 (I forget where I read it though, so it could have been a misunderstanding on their part). Then I realized that the boxes shipped basically the same day the winners were to be announced, so it would have been too late since Memebox requires so much notice. However, I can't blame them for still posting that because I know some people would have thrown angry fits about not being able to cancel an order. I've seen people act enraged on the Memebox Facebook about not being able to cancel a box that was already shipped. 

Besides, the cost of returning it in most countries (if there's a legal way to get around it) wouldn't even be worth it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

I know some if you received the BBIA pigments in a box. What's your take on them, yea or nay? They're on sale in the Memeshop and was thinking of picking some up. Stocking stuffers for my girls, and me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually started typing out how a LOT of people would have probably tried to cancel if they found out they hadn't won 1st-3rdish place. I was originally under they impression they were releasing the information for the winners 1-3 (I forget where I read it though, so it could have been a misunderstanding on their part). Then I realized that the boxes shipped basically the same day the winners were to be announced, so it would have been too late since Memebox requires so much notice. However, I can't blame them for still posting that because I know some people would have thrown angry fits about not being able to cancel an order. I've seen people act enraged on the Memebox Facebook about not being able to cancel a box that was already shipped.
> 
> Besides, the cost of returning it in most countries (if there's a legal way to get around it) wouldn't even be worth it!


Exactly. Maybe Memebox added that in due to a cancellation request and realised how the logistics would be impossible, especially as it was probably ran like a raffle, so if someone in 3rd place cancels, who gets that 3rd place box? Does the 1st 4th place get bumped up, and then the 1st 5th place, etc etc. Logistically cancellations would be a nightmare. Yes its a little dodgy to add that in, but I also think we shouldnt  expect to be able to cancel 'that box' when really you were buying a ticket/chance not a box.

We don't know how they were running it and whether it would be possible for them to in and pull out that one persons raffle entry.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think a lot of us are really getting our hopes up about the Jeju box. I hope they include AT LEAST one Innisfree item! And they better not mess this up, or there's going to be lots of angry Memeboxers....Especially since we actually had to pay full price!!!


Lol Im back~ Still no codes? When does the VIP deal end? I'm still sitting on this... *poor* *plucks petals off flowers*


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 3, 2014)

And I have a very strange feeling that none of the 2-8 boxes actually exist. I don't know, just a hunch. The rest of us, we will all get the lowest value Jackpot box.

Got my tracking for the JP box today.

And of course, no answer to my email asking when the "omitted" box might be shipped.

I asked them if they could upgrade the shipping to expedited, since they admitted it was their mistake. They chose to ignore that email. hahaha!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

I just posted something in the meme issues thread,, is that the right place to cry about not getting email and receiving my withdrawal for over a week?

I want to buy memeboxes with that balance(getting high) but they don't give it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Sep 3, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> And I have a very strange feeling that none of the 2-8 boxes actually exist. I don't know, just a hunch. The rest of us, we will all get the lowest value Jackpot box.
> 
> Got my tracking for the JP box today.
> 
> ...


... I think they exist ^^;

They're all stock they're trying to get rid of anyway


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I know some if you received the BBIA pigments in a box. What's your take on them, yea or nay? They're on sale in the Memeshop and was thinking of picking some up. Stocking stuffers for my girls, and me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loooved mine! I was so annoyed at first because I got the bronze color and I was hoping for a different shade, but I am seriously in love. So pigmented and shimmery and lasts on my lids all day. Thumbs up from this gal!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> *And I have a very strange feeling that none of the 2-8 boxes actually exist. I don't know, just a hunch. The rest of us, we will all get the lowest value Jackpot box.*
> 
> Got my tracking for the JP box today.
> 
> ...


With all the reviewers/youtube unboxers I think it would look fairly suspect if ALL of them got the same box. yes theres 60 of them but the chances of them all getting the same aware is unlikely.

I reckon the boxes will go as in the pictures.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

The bbia pigments rock


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

I COMPLETELY understand them not allowing cancellations and adding that section. I was just surprised that they didn't say no cancellations from the beginning, then added it in so much later. But I have a feeling a lot of people were probably writing in at that point and asking to cancel. And you're right, we have no idea how they run it, so we have no idea what sort of mess it would have made for people to cancel. And since it was a Jackpot box and it was this big thing, it would be sort of weird to have restocks. And everyone would know if they bought the restock that they weren't getting a winner, so how would have that even worked?!

@@Krysten Lowe How old are your girls? Goodness, what a great excuse to be able to buy more Memeboxes! 

@@veritazy The VIP discount ends in an hour, I believe, but I've heard sometimes they end it a bit early or late. I think if you really want the Jeju box it's worth taking advantage of the $3 off, because the $5 off coupon probably won't be released in time. And honestly, I think that box will be a good seller. The Jeju products are HUGE in Korea, and I think those interested in Korean skincare know it!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

They love to change descriptions after boxes have shipped at memebox and not including spoiler items


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> And I have a very strange feeling that none of the 2-8 boxes actually exist. I don't know, just a hunch. The rest of us, we will all get the lowest value Jackpot box.
> 
> Got my tracking for the JP box today.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I REALLY thought the photos were originally "just a guideline" and I was still fairly certain this would most likely be the case. However, after they just released, AGAIN, photos of each box, and put emphasis in the emails sent out that you could "view your box," I really think the boxes will be pretty on point.

And I also think that Memebox knows about the forums that discuss them in depth (especially this one) and about all the bloggers and Youtubers that unbox everything and discuss it all in detail...And they know that if there was an overwhelming amount of the last box, or a distinct lack of the other boxes, that everyone would notice. Plus, with them giving out the exact numbers (and showing that there was more of certain boxes that were above last place), I think it's pretty legit.

In Memebox's slight defense, a lot of people were worried that the winner would be someone that would get Memebox lots of great publicity. The winner ended up being someone that rather publicly discusses all of their flaws.

So, I do have a lot more faith in them after that.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher Yeah, I have lotsa Innisfree's Jeju range..but I am not betting on that being inside the Jeju box. I just had some time in hand to browse through reviews for Secret Nature (high chance of that being included) but its scarce. 

On a separate note, I've got my tracking # for Earth/Sea! It's on the move yeah~~~ Still no sign of my other boxes that should be shipped last week. Hmm..


----------



## SylviaG (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, so I REALLY thought the photos were originally "just a guideline" and I was still fairly certain this would most likely be the case. However, after they just released, AGAIN, photos of each box, and put emphasis in the emails sent out that you could "view your box," I really think the boxes will be pretty on point.
> 
> And I also think that Memebox knows about the forums that discuss them in depth (especially this one) and about all the bloggers and Youtubers that unbox everything and discuss it all in detail...And they know that if there was an overwhelming amount of the last box, or a distinct lack of the other boxes, that everyone would notice. Plus, with them giving out the exact numbers (and showing that there was more of certain boxes that were above last place), I think it's pretty legit.
> 
> ...


When you click on the picture of each box it opens up a new website with the description of all the items in the box, so I don't think they will actually change the contents of the boxes when all the desriptions are up.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Yeah, I have lotsa Innisfree's Jeju range..but I am not betting on that being inside the Jeju box. I just had some time in hand to browse through reviews for Secret Nature (high chance of that being included) but its scarce.
> 
> On a separate note, I've got my tracking # for Earth/Sea! It's on the move yeah~~~ Still no sign of my other boxes that should be shipped last week. Hmm..


Yeah, I've bought some of the items as well, and I HOPE one of the products is in the box (I think it would be very wise on Memebox's part) but I definitely don't expect to find one in there. I noticed the Secret Nature in previous boxes as well, and I agree, there's no information/reviews to be found anywhere, so I'm sure something of theirs will be in there. It just feels like it would still be a hard box for them to mess up.

On the plus side, if I don't want the items, they should be easy to trade. (I'm really just looking for excuses, clearly.)

I wouldn't pay that much attention to that, yesterday I had 8 boxes show up, and four Memeshop packages. Some of them I still hadn't received tracking information for. ...I hope they try to catch up on that issue, it's nice to know when to expect a delivery.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> When you click on the picture of each box it opens up a new website with the description of all the items in the box, so I don't think they will actually change the contents of the boxes when all the desriptions are up.


Yeah, I didn't even notice that part. 

If they had posted a bunch of photos to give us an "idea" of what we might receive, I would be terribly worried about what they were going to try to pull over everyone. But with them being so in our faces about exactly what the boxes will look like, ...I don't think they can really try to change it now.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe How old are your girls? Goodness, what a great excuse to be able to buy more Memeboxes!


They're 15 and 19 and unfortunately not into skincare yet much past washing their faces. I wish they liked all these potions! But they're super into makeup, the youngest in an aspiring makeup artist, she blows me away with her skill at that age! Love buying them makeup, they've got every UD palette made in the past 5-6 years.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree on the Jeju box being difficult to mess up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't want to be a wet blanket or anything, but gurl you have been replying half of every post in this general thread since your winning email is up.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think you need a wine and chill, Jane style lol  B)   Or at least take the time off and enjoy those 8 (omg did I just read EIGHT?!) boxes you bought.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> They're 15 and 19 and unfortunately not into skincare yet much past washing their faces. I wish they liked all these potions! But they're super into makeup, the youngest in an aspiring makeup artist, she blows me away with her skill at that age! Love buying them makeup, they've got every UD palette made in the past 5-6 years.


I'm really into skincare, never got into makeup. ...Which is probably why I spend so much on skincare stuff, haha.  

Part of me wishes they would put more focus on boxes that were only skincare or only makeup, because it seems like a lot of us are really only looking for one thing or the other.

@@veritazy I ended up engaging in a bunch of conversations at once...Bad idea. Sadly, I'm finishing work stuff, but after that there will be no keeping me away from my Memeboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher @@veritazy edit sober


----------



## raindrop (Sep 3, 2014)

Ugh!  My global #14 got through customs and arrived at the LA post office THREE DAYS ago, and it hasn't moved since!  For every single memebox I've gotten via standard mail, one it gets through LA customs, it's at my door 2 days later.  Of course this would happen when I'm going out of town.  It's got 3 more days to get here before I weeping openly to the mailman.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher @@veritazy edit sober


yes, edit sober. Add that.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher Don't worry. I do that sometimes when I am high from coffee/lack of sleep. Hehe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Zen mode with a mountain of memebox and be all like;


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

A good day! Not sure where the others are but these will do for now. 

My Wishtrend order took FOREVER to arrive but other than that very happy with my first experience. Would definitely order again.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm going to take my "lunch break" soon and play with my new Memeboxes.

In my ever so slight defense, the 8 boxes were a few weeks worth of boxes...For some reason, everything all caught up at once.

Thank you NYC customs, it's like a MemeChristmas.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

I really want From Jeju but I don't have a big enough order to use VIP codes and only 2 points to use. A $5 code would be so nice and make it less than twenty dollars. Not happy.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 3, 2014)

A question about value sets

I never recieved a value set before, so...

Do they put the 2 or 3 boxes in one package, or they all come like the single boxes except that you recieve them together?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 3, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> A question about value sets
> 
> I never recieved a value set before, so...
> 
> Do they put the 2 or 3 boxes in one package, or they all come like the single boxes except that you recieve them together?





Andrea_s said:


> A question about value sets
> 
> I never recieved a value set before, so...
> 
> Do they put the 2 or 3 boxes in one package, or they all come like the single boxes except that you recieve them together?


They're all in one parcel.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 3, 2014)

Also, do you think that the korea's most wanted or the thumbs up box will be restocked? Im so sad i missed those

I really really hope that they will skip aloe Vera now in the jeju box... No more aloe Vera please.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> YAAAASS All Hail the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack!!!  :king:
> 
> And I totally agree with everything you said in regards to price =/= quality with Korean brands! Some of my favorite products are also some of the least expensive!


Best product ever. It's the only thing that leaves my face soft, smooth and completely grease free in the morning.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 3, 2014)

In was gonna order pizza today but then i changed my mind and made fries...

CHA CHING! Theres my 5$ off, so im going to order something now lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I really want From Jeju but I don't have a big enough order to use VIP codes and only 2 points to use. A $5 code would be so nice and make it less than twenty dollars. Not happy.


The good news is that the codes should be showing up soon!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

I just picked up both boxes.

Jeju sounds exceptionally promising.

And I was surprisingly happy with Korea's Most Wanted 1, so let's see if the goodness continues with KMW 2.

(I liked it a zillion times better than K Wrap Up btw, which I thought would be similar)


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher - Thank you! If he could give kisses through the screen, he would.

Pic of his imperial fuzziness under the tag  



Spoiler








Yesterday I got No Makeup (fantastic!), Floral (meh), Tropical (nice), and Sweets (also nice). The Sweets wasn't what I was expecting. I guess I was thinking cakes and Memebox was thinking candy. The products in Sweets and Tropical are all pretty good sizes and stuff I'd use. Floral was all perfume, meh. I do like the coral scent of the purse spray -- it cracked me up that the brand boasts they are cheap versions of prestige perfumes.

I really liked the lip product in the NMM box. It's super hydrating and turns my lips a 'me but better' color. I think the face cream in that box is an affordable alternative to Charlotte Tilbury's Magic Cream -- it seems to provide similar hydrating and shimmering benefits. Which is awesome, because I wasn't going to shell out $99 for the Charlotte Tilbury, no matter how much Wayne Goss loves it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

It must be my lucky day! I received Global #14 today and was blessed with not one, but two coral items. The lip pencil in Lovely Coral and the eye liner pencil in Glimmer Coral. This is the kind of luck I have. lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just picked up both boxes.
> 
> Jeju sounds exceptionally promising.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a spoiler yet for KMW 1...I should probably look for one. But that doesn't help my discount dilemma unless I add another box to that order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't seen a spoiler yet for KMW 1...I should probably look for one. But that doesn't help my discount dilemma unless I add another box to that order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here is a spoiler from Reddit.

Make sure to click on all the pics!

http://imgur.com/k4lZkLT,iLSHrGJ,hNDkfpW,I14WKkL,Jo4nABG,D7IUzMK,own0nyD#0

The 2 skincare items look great to me. And also the "big" make up product is something I will totally use.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone Know Where i can get the blithe patting Water from? Or if anyone wants to sell a rejuvenating berry, let me Know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

I think the title of this thread has to change because we all have so much trouble with keeping to the original subject  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is the biggest thread and we love to hang out here to see check on everything. even on spoilers and there is a spoilers thread so. this place is just the best.

Why not change it into; Memebox: The box service, K-Beauty products &amp; Memelady chit chats.

Or make a chat room xD


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree. I love this thread!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here is a spoiler from Reddit.
> 
> Make sure to click on all the pics!
> 
> ...


LOVE that box! The lip gloss packaging is adorable and the masks, well that's a given. I was actually looking at that Lemon Blueberry Mask Pack the other day in Memeshop. Is that pressed powder? I've acquired quite a few of the cushion things and not a fan. Not because they're bad, I just don't use a lot of foundation. The Green Tea product looks interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Now I don't know what to do. Order the Value Set or wait for a restock on KMW 1. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> LOVE that box! The lip gloss packaging is adorable and the masks, well that's a given. I was actually looking at that Lemon Blueberry Mask Pack the other day in Memeshop. Is that pressed powder? I've acquired quite a few of the cushion things and not a fan. Not because they're bad, I just don't use a lot of foundation. The Green Tea product looks interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now I don't know what to do. Order the Value Set or wait for a restock on KMW 1. Decisions, decisions!!


Im waiting for a restock on that too, but that doesnt mean i dont need the KMW 2 box


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Does anyone Know Where i can get the blithe patting Water from? Or if anyone wants to sell a rejuvenating berry, let me Know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the best way is probably to ask them on their official FB page.

It currently retails for 38,000krw (approx $38) if I'm not mistaken. 

I have not gotten my KMW but I like the looks of it (except the one nail item cough).


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> LOVE that box! The lip gloss packaging is adorable and the masks, well that's a given. I was actually looking at that Lemon Blueberry Mask Pack the other day in Memeshop. Is that pressed powder? I've acquired quite a few of the cushion things and not a fan. Not because they're bad, I just don't use a lot of foundation. The Green Tea product looks interesting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now I don't know what to do. Order the Value Set or wait for a restock on KMW 1. Decisions, decisions!!


Yes it's pressed powder! In a really nice compact. I didn't get the Green Tea variation,of the patting essence, I got Rejuvenating Purple Berry which is even better for me.

Those aren't masks though, they are cooling body patches.

I will use them on my "cankles" next time I fly.

I will give you one to try in the "one day soon to be delivered" mystery mask package.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje - like I said to MissJexie the other day, it's so easy to get off track here when you feel like your sitting at the kitchen table drinking coffee with friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But a chat thread, I don't think that would be good. Some boundaries are good otherwise we'll be talking about things nobody needs to know. Who's boyfriend/husband did them dirty, a totally scummy boss, I'm sure you get where this going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus, it already takes me like an hour + to catch up on this thread after work. Can you imagine if there were no rules? It would be chaos at 50 pages a day! Haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@marjojojoleintje - like I said to MissJexie the other day, it's so easy to get off track here when you feel like your sitting at the kitchen table drinking coffee with friends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But a chat thread, I don't think that would be good. Some boundaries are good otherwise we'll be talking about things nobody needs to know. Who's boyfriend/husband did them dirty, a totally scummy boss, I'm sure you get where this going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Plus, it already takes me like an hour + to catch up on this thread after work. Can you imagine if there were no rules? It would be chaos at 50 pages a day! Haha


I didn't meant it like that  haha just meant how we do chat here now,, that it's then allowed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

@@LisaLeah - okay, I've officially added the box to my Wishlist hoping for a restock. I'm sold!

Cooling body patches, interesting, I bet they would feel awesome on a sore back after a long day at work. I totally forgot I had ordered some new masks from WT. Of course I had one on before even attempting to open my Memeboxes I received today. lol I think we should just do a mask exchange and then we can both try some new things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Why is there a dog pic in this thread? Lol....


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

In case anyone was interested and got the Floral Scentbox, here is the list I made of the Scents for the Secret Key hand cream:

No. 1 is Jasmine Orange Peach
No. 2 is Orange Basil Jasmine
No. 3 is Orange Citrus Rose
No. 4 is Bergamot Peach Rose
No.5 is Bergamot Lily Musk
No. 6 is Lemon Orange Apple


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, they definitely switched shipping methods on us.  My Earth and Sea tracking begins with RM, and previous boxes have been LK.  I'm not digging back through a zillion pages to quote whoever said it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I, personally, am annoyed because I'm pretty sure this means I will have to be home to accept my package or pick it up from the post office.  Previously, they were left in the locked package box of my street's cluster mailbox like any other package too big to be left inside my tiny mailbox.

The last time I was expecting delivery of a package with tracking starting RM the postman parked behind my building, got out with my package in hand, walked towards the stairs that lead up to my door (which is clearly marked with the apartment number), apparently CHANGED HIS MIND about walking up the stairs, and got back in his truck.  He left a "missed delivery" card (which means they tried to deliver but no one was home to sign/accept) in my mailbox instead!!  I watched the whole thing happen from my bedroom window, as I was sick in bed.  Just couldn't be bothered to put on shoes/coat and run down the stairs to chase the guy...

TL;DR, I really don't want to have to start making special trips to the post office to get my boxes, because I'm a whiner.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> In case anyone was interested and got the Floral Scentbox, here is the list I made of the Scents for the Secret Key hand cream:
> 
> No. 1 is Jasmine Orange Peach
> 
> ...


Orange Basil Jasmine sounds nicee!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I got number two of the hand creams and it smells baaaaaad. Like cheap soap


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

I want the Lily. Tried the another Lily hand cream and loved it.


----------



## had706 (Sep 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yes, they definitely switched shipping methods on us. My Earth and Sea tracking begins with RM, and previous boxes have been LK. I'm not digging back through a zillion pages to quote whoever said it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I, personally, am annoyed because I'm pretty sure this means I will have to be home to accept my package or pick it up from the post office. Previously, they were left in the locked package box of my street's cluster mailbox like any other package too big to be left inside my tiny mailbox.
> 
> ...


I agree totally with you and will be pissed if they start sending mine registered mail as I am never home to get them and my local PO is not open when I'm home except two hours on Saturday . I have a cluster box too so no reason to not go regular mail. If they start sending them that way then I'll only order ones that they upgrade to express shipping as dhl will leave them with a signed note. Or I will just order from someone else!!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> In case anyone was interested and got the Floral Scentbox, here is the list I made of the Scents for the Secret Key hand cream:
> 
> No. 1 is Jasmine Orange Peach
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! That means I got #2. Tempted to open it to see how it smells, even if I'm just gifting it away.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yes, they definitely switched shipping methods on us.  My Earth and Sea tracking begins with RM, and previous boxes have been LK.  I'm not digging back through a zillion pages to quote whoever said it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I, personally, am annoyed because I'm pretty sure this means I will have to be home to accept my package or pick it up from the post office.  Previously, they were left in the locked package box of my street's cluster mailbox like any other package too big to be left inside my tiny mailbox.
> 
> ...


Oh god, I really hope they don't do the deliver-to-door stuff now. I'm the same, have the apartment mailbox cluster, and the Memeboxes fit easily inside the locked-key ones. I do NOT want to have to go to the post office to pick stuff up at 8am, I do not have the time for that at all! UGH. Guess we'll see next week when I get my other Tropical and my Earth &amp; Sea.

I already have like 6 more coming Standard mail so that's really going to make me mad. I am NOT going through the hassle of trying to change my shipping address to my work or something (not that I need my dad (who's my boss) to keep hassling me about "All these pink boxes from Korea"). Their CS is just not worth it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Awesome, thank you! That means I got #2. Tempted to open it to see how it smells, even if I'm just gifting it away.


That's what I received as well. So, so far all of us received the same one?

Yeah, after opening it...I can understand why they're clearly trying to get rid of that specific scent. Darn, wish I had read this before I opened it last night.

In regards to the hand cream in the other box, I received the Lily one but haven't opened it yet. I actually ordered the Rose Water one on KoreaDepart awhile ago and LOVE it. The original retail price on it (I think $16) shockingly enough is the retail price for that item, but it's been on sale on KoreaDepart since FOREVER, which is probably why it was in the Memebox.

..Has anyone tried their Lily one yet? Wondering if it's worth keeping, or if I should gift it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Does that mean uk one will be parcelforce or Royal Mail? Anyone know?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 3, 2014)

In happier news, I have officially achieved VIP status with Memebox *fistpump*


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

I think they changed the delivery methods because it seems like too many boxes are misdelivered. I think Memebox just want to not compensate or receive too many emails about that, as we all know how great their cs are!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

My jackpot box arrived, they apparently shipped it days ago with DHL.

It's several Memeboxes that are wrapped in silver ribbon.. And every single thing so far is individually bubble wrapped.

Anyone else get their boxes yet?


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My jackpot box arrived, they apparently shipped it days ago with DHL.
> 
> It's several Memeboxes that are wrapped in silver ribbon.. And every single thing so far is individually bubble wrapped.
> 
> Anyone else get their boxes yet?


Woo, that sounds so nice! Have fun playing with them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> take pics when you can!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My jackpot box arrived, they apparently shipped it days ago with DHL.
> 
> It's several Memeboxes that are wrapped in silver ribbon.. And every single thing so far is individually bubble wrapped.
> 
> Anyone else get their boxes yet?


Yay, lucky duck!  I didn't get my (probably loser) box yet.  :laughno:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Show me your goodies.... Oh my that sounds wrong


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My jackpot box arrived, they apparently shipped it days ago with DHL.
> 
> It's several Memeboxes that are wrapped in silver ribbon.. And every single thing so far is individually bubble wrapped.
> 
> Anyone else get their boxes yet?


So so so so so happy for you!!!!

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

It's going to take me forever, they really did wrap everything. But amusingly enough, so far it looks like the photos taken for the site were completely right. The way the things are grouped together in the photo, even seems to be how they're packaged in the boxes.

I'm only halfway through one box, and so far I've found one orange lip manicure, some Hope Girl, and some Pure Smile stuff. Oh, Memebox. This Jackpot really is a Rejectbox isn't it? 

My second jackpot box was shipped DHL with another box I ordered a bit ago. Surely someone else here has received their box?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> In case anyone was interested and got the Floral Scentbox, here is the list I made of the Scents for the Secret Key hand cream:
> 
> No. 1 is Jasmine Orange Peach
> 
> ...


Thanks for compiling this! _Really _jealous of No. 2; wish I had gotten that one instead of No. 4! Not that it's bad, it's just that Orange Basil Jasmine is all the smells I love. Did anyone get it? Is it just dreamy?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My jackpot box arrived, they apparently shipped it days ago with DHL.
> 
> It's several Memeboxes that are wrapped in silver ribbon.. And every single thing so far is individually bubble wrapped.
> 
> Anyone else get their boxes yet?


Did u get the package already? How do u know it is individually packaged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. WHERE ARE U GETTING THIS INFO!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Does that mean uk one will be parcelforce or Royal Mail? Anyone know?


mine arrived in heathrow ,it has been royal mail and parcel force trackable since day 1, this is the sand,air,land water, what eve its called box. and i remember back in february we would get some boxes parcel force, but then stopped, so maybe we will get them all royal mail,parcel force or dhl..in future ,maybe its a new shipping company or just for holidays, this also never had anything to do with ems logistics company either.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks for compiling this! _Really _jealous of No. 2; wish I had gotten that one instead of No. 4! Not that it's bad, it's just that Orange Basil Jasmine is all the smells I love. Did anyone get it? Is it just dreamy?


2 smells of cheap soap... No scent to me. Washed it off and put another hand cream on


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's going to take me forever, they really did wrap everything. But amusingly enough, so far it looks like the photos taken for the site were completely right. The way the things are grouped together in the photo, even seems to be how they're packaged in the boxes.
> 
> I'm only halfway through one box, and so far I've found one orange lip manicure, some Hope Girl, and some Pure Smile stuff. Oh, Memebox. This Jackpot really is a Rejectbox isn't it?
> 
> My second jackpot box was shipped DHL with another box I ordered a bit ago. Surely someone else here has received their box?


WE NEED A VIDEO OF U UNBOXING! NO JUST TONS AND TONS OF PICS!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine arrived in heathrow ,it has been royal mail and parcel force trackable since day 1, this is the sand,air,land water, what eve its called box. and i remember back in february we would get some boxes parcel force, but then stopped, so maybe we will get them all royal mail,parcel force or dhl..in future ,maybe its a new shipping company or just for holidays, this also never had anything to do with ems logistics company either.


Lol at problem with name. Thanks for help lorna


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Did u get the package already? How do u know it is individually packaged  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. WHERE ARE U GETTING THIS INFO!


It just arrived like 30 minutes ago! They sent it a few days ago through DHL. Someone else on here mentioned someone getting notification that a DHL package was supposed to arrive for them today, and they said they were only waiting for a Jackpot box, so I think others should be getting them today (plus my second box was shipped separately, but also arrived today).

I think they may have sent certain placement boxes out on certain days, which would explain why they wanted us all to think they were being shipped the same exact day. I think?

@flushbush I have a ton of hand creams, and looked up the scent to see if I would be interested before opening it. Regretfully, I opened it, but didn't care for it. I really thought I would love the scent. If you would like mine, just let me know, I don't like to gift things when I've unwrapped them.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's going to take me forever, they really did wrap everything. But amusingly enough, so far it looks like the photos taken for the site were completely right. The way the things are grouped together in the photo, even seems to be how they're packaged in the boxes.
> 
> I'm only halfway through one box, and so far I've found one orange lip manicure, some Hope Girl, and some Pure Smile stuff. Oh, Memebox. This Jackpot really is a Rejectbox isn't it?
> 
> My second jackpot box was shipped DHL with another box I ordered a bit ago. Surely someone else here has received their box?


there are a few girls on Facebook received theirs, they never got info cards inside but worked out via memebox page they got box 8, so thats 5 found already.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> WE NEED A VIDEO OF U UNBOXING! NO JUST TONS AND TONS OF PICS!


I fear it's too late for that. And I actually just have my cell phone camera at the moment, and I'd hate to have to deal with that!

Seriously though...They bubble wrapped everything and taped it together. It's going to take me forever to open everything, and the way some of it's taped I keep fearing the scissors will damage the item. I REALLY hope they didn't do this for all of the boxes, this is a bit insane.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yes, they definitely switched shipping methods on us. My Earth and Sea tracking begins with RM, and previous boxes have been LK.


Oh dear god no. Registered mail?!? Urgh. That's how countries move their gold bullion, literally. It's the most secure, but slowest service imaginable. Stuff sits for days at depots because employees need to unlock the vault or whatever, take responsibility for all that stuff (if these packages go missing people are actually fired), and move it to the next secure depot. I suspected a few weeks ago that this was going on, but yeah RM tracking numbers mean it is real. We have entered a new circle of hell. lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Forgot to attach photo


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine arrived in heathrow ,it has been royal mail and parcel force trackable since day 1, this is the sand,air,land water, what eve its called box. and i remember back in february we would get some boxes parcel force, but then stopped, so maybe we will get them all royal mail,parcel force or dhl..in future ,maybe its a new shipping company or just for holidays, this also never had anything to do with ems logistics company either.


I receive a registered Memebox every once in a while, probably about one out of twelve are registered, but looking back through my email I don't have a single tracking # with the prefix RM. They're all either LK or no letters at all. Odd.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I think my box from 29th was one of last to go other method


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I fear it's too late for that. And I actually just have my cell phone camera at the moment, and I'd hate to have to deal with that!
> 
> Seriously though...They bubble wrapped everything and taped it together. It's going to take me forever to open everything, and the way some of it's taped I keep fearing the scissors will damage the item. I REALLY hope they didn't do this for all of the boxes, this is a bit insane.


this could be why no emails have been answered in nearly 2 weeks , everyone esconded to project bubble wrap jackpot boxes lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Why is there a dog pic in this thread? Lol....


Cfisher complimented me on my little guy in my icon so I posted another pic of him under a cut along with some other conversation about Memebox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 2 smells of cheap soap... No scent to me. Washed it off and put another hand cream on


Aw, nuts... maybe I'm good with my No. 4 then. It's pleasant, but kind of "meh" in my opinion. I'll use it.


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 3, 2014)

From Jeju looks so interesting. I need points, I have zero,zilch,nada.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> this could be why no emails have been answered in nearly 2 weeks , everyone esconded to project bubble wrap jackpot boxes lol


Oh gosh, that would explain it. Some of them have layers of tape/bubble wrap, then tape, then more bubble wrap, then are securely taped. If they did this with all the boxes, it would explain why no issues have been dealt with in the past two weeks!

@formul8ed We still kept a side conversation of Memebox in our defense, haha. And I loved the photo, he's darling! I'm a sucker for curly haired pooches. (And dogs in shark costumes, I admit it!)

I was wrong, my second Jackpot box did not arrive in the other package, it was just boxes they had to resend. 

For those that have seen any unboxings/reviews, are the boxes identical to the ones posted?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Mgmebox customer service just replied me. So it isn't an urban myth! They do exist LOL. I emailed them just two hours ago too! Guys try again LOL..... They might respond to u as well?


That's a standard response from them. I can show you one just like it, same exact wording, in response to my inquiry (last week) about my August 5th box that had already been shipped....on August 5th. Genius!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> That's a standard response from them. I can show you one just like it, same exact wording, in response to my inquiry (last week) about my August 5th box that had already been shipped....on August 5th. Genius!


Yeah, that does seem to be an email format they keep stored somewhere.

Amusingly enough, in the email that I received about "wining" the jackpot box and in an email where they finally responded to the fact that they shipped several boxes to the wrong state...At the bottom of the email there was this long section about how I should "show" (instead of shop) at Memebox's shop. So if you receive an email with grammatical errors, BEGGING you to "show" at their store...You're talking to a real person!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Seems as though korean beauty brands such as the ones featured in Memebox are now starting to hit Sephora stores..I wonder if this fad will wear off soon?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher Thank you kindly for the offer, but I'm afraid I have to pass. Hope you're having fun with all your unwrapping, by the way! Like Christmas in September, but probably more difficult to cut through the bubbles 'n packing tape.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 3, 2014)

@@cfisher so far the boxes are as the photos on memebox, i think I've found a box 3, it seems lots of box 8's at present, and i don't see bubble wrap ,they may of thrown it to be fair, but the boxes look like they threw the products in them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

I am so impatient for Earth &amp; Sea spoilers...

If I don't see some soon I will just have to go shopping on wishtrend.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> In happier news, I have officially achieved VIP status with Memebox *fistpump*


I did too! Not that it matters much since there's still no codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@cfisher so far the boxes are as the photos on memebox, i think I've found a box 3, it seems lots of box 8's at present, and i don't see bubble wrap ,they may of thrown it to be fair, but the boxes look like they threw the products in them.


There goes my theory about specific boxes being shipped in some sort of order, darn.

It's a shame they didn't include the information cards, as silly as I find them at times, they really are amazingly helpful at times.

With us getting VIP codes this morning, I keep hoping that affiliate codes will be sent out tonight. They really are having an off month, aren't they? ..And to think, they haven't even gone on vacation yet.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh gosh, that would explain it. Some of them have layers of tape/bubble wrap, then tape, then more bubble wrap, then are securely taped. If they did this with all the boxes, it would explain why no issues have been dealt with in the past two weeks!
> 
> @formul8ed We still kept a side conversation of Memebox in our defense, haha. And I loved the photo, he's darling! I'm a sucker for curly haired pooches. (And dogs in shark costumes, I admit it!)
> 
> ...


I really really really hope u are taking pictures while un boxing! :'( i wanna see~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I got vip on my main and second account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@cfisher so far the boxes are as the photos on memebox, i think I've found a box 3, it seems lots of box 8's at present, and i don't see bubble wrap ,they may of thrown it to be fair, but the boxes look like they threw the products in them.


Where are u seeing this? Care to link?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's what I received as well. So, so far all of us received the same one?
> 
> Yeah, after opening it...I can understand why they're clearly trying to get rid of that specific scent. Darn, wish I had read this before I opened it last night.
> 
> ...


I got number 4 and while it smells citrusy at first, the end result is definitely rose.  Which I don't like.  It's not a bad cream though, I just don't like the smell of rose.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I really really really hope u are taking pictures while un boxing! :'( i wanna see~


I unwrapped (unribboned) all the boxes and the only things not bubble wrapped seem to be the Iope boxes which are shoved together tight. That and some sort of golden glitter that has leaked out from something and has left a trail throughout my house.

Everyone wants to see photos, so I think what I'll do is take photos of each box once I'm done unwrapping everything. I had to stop using scissors because I already punctured a few packages by accident. And I fear puncturing something else that will start leaking out everywhere!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh dear god no. Registered mail?!? Urgh. That's how countries move their gold bullion, literally. It's the most secure, but slowest service imaginable. Stuff sits for days at depots because employees need to unlock the vault or whatever, take responsibility for all that stuff (if these packages go missing people are actually fired), and move it to the next secure depot. I suspected a few weeks ago that this was going on, but yeah RM tracking numbers mean it is real. We have entered a new circle of hell. lol


I was wondering what RM meant!  :*(  I don't even know which box shipped, I should look.  Yep, Earth and Sea, sent by Registered Airmail by some guy  named Darren.  Interesting.

@@cfisher at least take one picture when you get everything out.  And tell me how many boxes it was?  Five ? Seven? 10?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

I received the #2 hand cream and while I may get whiffs of citrus and jasmine, the overwhelming scent is super cheap,  generic, unpleasant floral.  At least to my nose!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I really really really hope u are taking pictures while un boxing! :'( i wanna see~


I know its not quite the same as an unboxing but on Memebox there are pictures of what is included in each box I believe


----------



## catyz (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There goes my theory about specific boxes being shipped in some sort of order, darn.
> 
> It's a shame they didn't include the information cards, as silly as I find them at times, they really are amazingly helpful at times.
> 
> With us getting VIP codes this morning, I keep hoping that affiliate codes will be sent out tonight. They really are having an off month, aren't they? ..And to think, they haven't even gone on vacation yet.


I like those cards too but they don't usually print cards that already have descriptions in the site. So for naked boxes, you have to copy your own from thesite.

I didn't get boxes this morning because there weren't any codes. Hopefully it'll come it soon!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I was wondering what RM meant!  :*(  I don't even know which box shipped, I should look.  Yep, Earth and Sea, sent by Registered Airmail by some guy  named Darren.  Interesting.
> 
> @@cfisher at least take one picture when you get everything out.  And tell me how many boxes it was?  Five ? Seven? 10?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'll definitely take photos. I received 7 boxes, not sure how much of those boxes are bubble wrap yet. I have to say though, so far everything is identical to the photos. Can't wait to see if everyone else has the same experience with their boxes.

I love floral/citrus scent combinations, and I've always had great experiences with Secret Key, so I really thought I'd love these hand creams, but they're really disappointing. It really has an unpleasant smell to it. 

When I checked a tracking I received today, there was a ton of really bizarre information for the package. I have a feeling we're all going to start having problems with our packages being delayed for long periods of time.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

So my Jackpot box went registered airmail through SRE-Global Logistics Innovator and my tracking is all gibberish, like computer code gibberish.  Thanks Memebox, if I have to sign for this it would be super awesome to know when it's coming.  :angry:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So my Jackpot box went registered airmail through SRE-Global Logistics Innovator and my tracking is all gibberish, like computer code gibberish.  Thanks Memebox, if I have to sign for this it would be super awesome to know when it's coming.  :angry:


I know at least one other person received a singular box through DHL. I wonder if that's some sort of indication as to which box they received, since we all seem to know they take advantage of DHL when it's the cheaper option for them.

And plus some people have received their packages in the US (I think?) so it would have to be sent DHL.

Or maybe there's some nice guy/gal at Memebox that just randomly upgrades shipments. That's starting to make more sense to me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry off topic but memebox related.... My feet are peeling like mad thanks to the foot peeling mask from my hair and body two box.... From kocostar


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry off topic but memebox related.... My feet are peeling like mad thanks to the foot peeling mask from my hair and body two box.... From kocostar


My feet are rank I really want to try one of these!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My feet are rank I really want to try one of these!


You MUST!

Okay, don't read this if you are easily disgusted.....

When I was 18 I worked on my feet 70 hours a week, and I had thick skin on the underside of one large toe, that would never go away. Whenever I tried to use anything to scrub it/shave it off, it would bleed like crazy. The foot peeling masks worked really well on my feet in general, and 3 weeks later (long after the rest of the peeling started and stopped) the entire thickened area peeled off, no blood or anything, just really raw baby skin underneath. 

I'm now a foot peeling mask addict.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My feet are rank I really want to try one of these!


I got another in global fourteen. Hope they are nice after they peel


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

They accelerated the repair of my blister on my ankles... Tbh I didn't know it was a peeling mask until after I used it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They accelerated the repair of my blister on my ankles... Tbh I didn't know it was a peeling mask until after I used it


When I first looked up photos before trying my first one, I honestly thought it was just staged photos. I'm still amazed by how well those things work.

No matter how many foot peeling masks I have stashed away, those are one of the things that I always love getting in a Memebox.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

So after a week of waiting for a response from Memebox regarding my package that was missing a macaron lip balm, I sent another email threatening to dispute the amount with my credit card company if I did not hear back.  Well they replied two hours later and gave me two options: 1) Send the same item in my next shipment or 2) accept $4 in points (They strongly encouraged that I take the points). Wtf?!  I paid $9.45 for it, $4 in points is completely unacceptable!! That makes no sense at all.  They also asked me to send a picture of my package with the missing item.  Such a strange request but I did it anyways. Good thing I saved the box!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Pretty Pink Boxes = Perfect Pillows



Spoiler


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> So after a week of waiting for a response from Memebox regarding my package that was missing a macaron lip balm, I sent another email threatening to dispute the amount with my credit card company if I did not hear back.  Well they replied two hours later and gave me two options: 1) Send the same item in my next shipment or 2) accept $4 in points (They strongly encouraged that I take the points). Wtf?!  I paid $9.45 for it, $4 in points is completely unacceptable!! That makes no sense at all.  They also asked me to send a picture of my package with the missing item.  Such a strange request but I did it anyways. Good thing I saved the box!


I feel like they treat things in the Memeshop as being the same as if you had problems with something that arrived in a box. If you paid with points/a coupon code, it would make sense for them to refund you a set amount, but if you paid for the item I think they're really just not paying attention to what you're trying to tell them.

Send a photo with the missing item? As though someone lying about a missing item would be stupid enough to take a photo with the item still in the box.

Oh, Memebox. 

@@MemeJunkie Too cute!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got another in global fourteen. Hope they are nice after they peel


Oh buggar I almost ordered that during a restock. I might see what I get in my next couple of boxes but I dont think any seem particularly themed to those type of things. Might have to just grab some from testerkorea or something.

Cfisher _ i hate pumice stone type scrubs too, and I dont feel like they make any difference!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Pretty Pink Boxes = Perfect Pillows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot hit the like button enough for this photo! Love your fluffballs! :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   

Gabs does the same thing with all my empty boxes before I take them to recycling. I have to move his nose out of the way when unboxing; he thinks everything that comes into the house is treats for him.

@@sayswhoo, that's crazy. I agree that they're likely confused and think it's a box instead of your shop order. Did you send them a copy of your shop invoice? Maybe that will help them figure it out.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel like they treat things in the Memeshop as being the same as if you had problems with something that arrived in a box. If you paid with points/a coupon code, it would make sense for them to refund you a set amount, but if you paid for the item I think they're really just not paying attention to what you're trying to tell them.
> 
> Send a photo with the missing item? As though someone lying about a missing item would be stupid enough to take a photo with the item still in the box.
> 
> ...


The macaron was part of a large order and there were some discounts I used for the order, but I calculated how much just the lip balm would be taking the discount into account and it would be $7.88.  So $4 in points is still not enough.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 3, 2014)

Lol sorry memebox, but how on earth does a picture of a box without an item prove anything in this case?  I understand photo evidence for damaged items, but missing? Okay... whatever helps you sleep at night, meme.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@sayswhoo, that's crazy. I agree that they're likely confused and think it's a box instead of your shop order. Did you send them a copy of your shop invoice? Maybe that will help them figure it out.


Crazy right?!  I forwarded them a copy of my order confirmation email which clearly shows I ordered and paid for two of the macarons.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Lol sorry memebox, but how on earth does a picture of a box without an item prove anything in this case?  I understand photo evidence for damaged items, but missing? Okay... whatever helps you sleep at night, meme.


I know it's just ridiculous. I felt so silly retrieving the box and the other items that were in there so I could take a pic.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> The macaron was part of a large order and there were some discounts I used for the order, but I calculated how much just the lip balm would be taking the discount into account and it would be $7.88.  So $4 in points is still not enough.


I really think that they just don't fully understand that you purchased the item, they really seem to be giving a canned response for something not being in a box. And I think the photo request is standard. I had a broken item from a Memeshop order, and the woman started asking me to take photos of the Memebox and to take photos of any other items that were damaged. I had even specifically stated that the spray nozzle was broken and just didn't work and that I could not get the liquid out of the bottle, and she started asking me for photos of the other items in the box that had been damaged/soaked by the liquid. 

@@marliepanda I tend to agree. I actually just use the foot peeling masks once every few months now, then in between I just slather on cream now and then and wear socks regularly in the house, then occasionally use a foot pile and occasionally a gentle foot scrub. Those sorts of things do work decent enough for general foot maintenance, AFTER you get your feet the way you want them. They definitely are useless for real results if you're not happy with your feet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Your furbaby love dogs are the cutest @@MemeJunkie

Their adorableness is overwhelming!

fyi, as for Korea's Most Wanted 1, putting it in your wishlist won't alert you to a restock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only way is to stalk the site.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a big wishlist on testerkorea right now, I just wish the shipping was $17!


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really think that they just don't fully understand that you purchased the item, they really seem to be giving a canned response for something not being in a box. And I think the photo request is standard. I had a broken item from a Memeshop order, and the woman started asking me to take photos of the Memebox and to take photos of any other items that were damaged. I had even specifically stated that the spray nozzle was broken and just didn't work and that I could not get the liquid out of the bottle, and she started asking me for photos of the other items in the box that had been damaged/soaked by the liquid.


I think you're right about the canned response because it just doesn't make any sense.  Maybe the particular CS person that I got hasn't encountered a problem like mine before and is just responding in way they are familiar with, even if it doesn't fit my particular situation.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> So after a week of waiting for a response from Memebox regarding my package that was missing a macaron lip balm, I sent another email threatening to dispute the amount with my credit card company if I did not hear back.  Well they replied two hours later and gave me two options: 1) Send the same item in my next shipment or 2) accept $4 in points (They strongly encouraged that I take the points). Wtf?!  I paid $9.45 for it, $4 in points is completely unacceptable!! That makes no sense at all.  They also asked me to send a picture of my package with the missing item.  Such a strange request but I did it anyways. Good thing I saved the box!


Tell them you want the replacement product asap AND the 4 points to compensate for the major inconvenience!  That resolution is no resolution. It's a joke.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Pretty Pink Boxes = Perfect Pillows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg help can't handle :w00t:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Tell them you want the replacement product asap AND the 4 points to compensate for the major inconvenience!  That resolution is no resolution. It's a joke.


It's funny, whenever I have similar issues with other companies, they always resolve the issue and try to offer some sort of incentive.

We can hardly ever get Memebox to resolve our legitimate problems (when they're to blame) and I don't think anyone has ever had resolution plus some sort of incentive/bonus/nice gesture for the inconvenience.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Tell them you want the replacement product asap AND the 4 points to compensate for the major inconvenience!  That resolution is no resolution. It's a joke.


Lol I should! I feel like my blood pressure is going thru the roof and this is sooo not worth it! Their poor customer service really makes me appreciate really awesome customer service. Like yesterday I placed an order online at MAC and had an issue and they responded a few hours later and took care of it.  Boom. Done.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I have had a few issues recently with companies and memebox are the only one to ignore me. The rest have always resolved it and given me a compensatory item


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I think the withdrawals are taking a while for all... But my last one took three days and this one is at two


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You MUST!
> 
> Okay, don't read this if you are easily disgusted.....
> 
> ...


I should get my hubby one of these haha!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think the withdrawals are taking a while for all... But my last one took three days and this one is at two


Normally I have that too but now it's almost 8 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it's been 12days since I last emailed them and since then never heard back from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe I'll go on memestrike xD


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Normally I have that too but now it's almost 8 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it's been 12days since I last emailed them and since then never heard back from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really think there are huge issues atm


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Maybe I'll go on memestrike xD


They'll go bankrupt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

If they don't release affiliate codes, some of us will be joining you on that strike soon enough!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's funny, whenever I have similar issues with other companies, they always resolve the issue and try to offer some sort of incentive.
> 
> We can hardly ever get Memebox to resolve our legitimate problems (when they're to blame) and I don't think anyone has ever had resolution plus some sort of incentive/bonus/nice gesture for the inconvenience.


Exactly! That is normal business/CS protocol.

Honestly, they are lucky we are usually happy to accept points as any kind of resolution. Ever.

Points are not refunds. They just mean Memebox will make more $ from us with future purchases.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If they don't release affiliate codes, some of us will be joining you on that strike soon enough!


Ditto!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm craving a Cute Wishlist 2 spoiler - it ships next week! :wizard:   So soon, yet so far away...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 3, 2014)

Im not buying the new boxes today; not without a code or something! Just wont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im not buying the new boxes today; not without a code or something! Just wont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought I am the only sane one here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My no-buy resumes since 29th. What can break it? I wonder, memespies..


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

I just got another VIP email. Nothing new.

Still only breaking my no buy for snail, milk, cacao and cute (including restocks/new boxes)


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I thought I am the only sane one here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My no-buy resumes since 29th. What can break it? I wonder, memespies..


I'm pretty reasonable with my Meme-spending, too. I buy maybe 2-3 boxes every month, tops, and at this point I'm overflowing with products. Can't imagine what ladies who get almost every single box do with all that stuff! *wink wink Marjolein*

There's a limit to how many things I can give away to my friends and relatives. I mean, sure I pass things along now and then, but I'm not spending all that money so that I can gift everything to other people =/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep two vip emails for the same boxes in one day.... Odd


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I have evicted some Charlie bears to get room lol


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

The second e-mail wasn't intended to be a VIP one, I don't think - all my non-VIP accounts got it. Looks like they forgot to change the image. Won't be fun trying to explain to people that they aren't VIP after all.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

How odd I got it on a vip account as well as the vip email earlier


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have evicted some Charlie bears to get room lol


poor bears lol. 



OiiO said:


> I'm pretty reasonable with my Meme-spending, too. I buy maybe 2-3 boxes every month, tops, and at this point I'm overflowing with products. Can't imagine what ladies who get almost every single box do with all that stuff! *wink wink Marjolein*
> 
> There's a limit to how many things I can give away to my friends and relatives. I mean, sure I pass things along now and then, but I'm not spending all that money so that I can gift everything to other people =/



I am getting alot of stuff even when I am buying sensibly (or so I thought). I'll never finish these masks, but I think I am not spending more $$ shipping them out... *smacks one onto face* I'll deal with it. Maybe the monthly empties thread will help me.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, I got the VIP e-mail this morning, then the afternoon email came to both VIP and non-VIP accounts. Oops!


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Exactly! That is normal business/CS protocol.
> 
> Honestly, they are lucky we are usually happy to accept points as any kind of resolution. Ever.
> 
> Points are not refunds. They just mean Memebox will make more $ from us with future purchases.


At this point I would happily accept points for the missing item, but it has to be enough points to cover what came out of my wallet! I'll spend the points soon enough, because even though I'm starting to amass enough beauty products to survive a zombie apocolypse, I can't seem to stop buying. :wacko:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

They are now on my headboard.... In my defence I probably have 100+ bears in my house


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I am getting alot of stuff even when I am buying sensibly (or so I thought). I'll never finish these masks, but I think I am not spending more $$ shipping them out... *smacks one onto face* I'll deal with it. Maybe the monthly empties thread will help me.


Sheet masks is one thing I won't ever get tired of, I always welcome them in my boxes. I seriously use them every day when I have a lot laying around, or every other day when i'm running low. I like that I'm almost guaranteed to get 1-2 masks in every Memebox! Jar masks are a whole different story though, I don't think I have ever finished one in my life.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I want a sheet mask only box full of twenty/thirty plus masks

But not all puresmile or cheap ones lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Sheet masks is one thing I won't ever get tired of, I always welcome them in my boxes. I seriously use them every day when I have a lot laying around, or every other day when i'm running low. I like that I'm almost guaranteed to get 1-2 masks in every Memebox! Jar masks are a whole different story though, I don't think I have ever finished one in my life.


Woo~ We are quite the opposite. I adore sleeping masks because of its convenience  :wub:  

Am I the only one who doesn't want anymore sheet masks? I shudder at the cold sensation putting one on in the middle of winter sometimes and some can break me out. Maybe I should start loving them... I have a huge stack.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a sheet mask only box full of twenty/thirty plus masks
> 
> But not all puresmile or cheap ones lol


I can provide one lol. Provided you don't mind repeats.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I use both types but I am in love with glamglow so hard to give me a mud mask I will love. The cacao mask is great thou


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I use both types but I am in love with glamglow so hard to give me a mud mask I will love. The cacao mask is great thou


Omg I am a sucker for mud/volanic/clay. Gimme all the dirt~ lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Omg I am a sucker for mud/volanic/clay. Gimme all the dirt~ lol


Don't get me wrong I will use them but mine are starting to stack as I have a huge glamglow from March that is open and another that is sealed plus ones from memeboxes. I am also stingy with them so mine will last years


----------



## Fae (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't really enjoy sheet masks that much, I don't really know why!

But I love all other kind of masks! My faves are mud masks! ^^


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Don't get me wrong I will use them but mine are starting to stack as I have a huge glamglow from March that is open and another that is sealed plus ones from memeboxes. I am also stingy with them so mine will last years


I Love Glamglow, I do the SuperMud once a week and want to try the ThirstyMud too (and the new Green one when it comes to the UK)

Just used my first sheet mask, found it a bit hard to get it placed over my mouth and nose at first but after that I enjoyed it haha. Did look incredibly terrifying though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are limits in how often to use both sheet and mud masks?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I don't really enjoy sheet masks that much, I don't really know why!
> 
> But I love all other kind of masks! My faves are mud masks! ^^


Hi, my friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Omg you are from Austria~ Finally more EU memeaddicts.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I Love Glamglow, I do the SuperMud once a week and want to try the ThirstyMud too (and the new Green one when it comes to the UK)
> 
> Just used my first sheet mask, found it a bit hard to get it placed over my mouth and nose at first but after that I enjoyed it haha. Did look incredibly terrifying though.


Reduced Edward to tears first time I used a sheet mask in front of him. Was told my face was melting.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Does anyone know if there are limits in how often to use both sheet and mud masks?


I guess it depends on the type of masks? I read somewhere that moisturizing and calming masks can be used daily, while drying clay and acidic masks should be used no more than 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I guess it depends on the type of masks? I read somewhere that moisturizing and calming masks can be used daily, while drying clay and acidic masks should be used no more than 2-3 times a week.


Ok Ty. I might try that as I need to use more often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Ladies, just a friendly reminder there is an affiliate thread to discuss affiliate issues/coupons/links etc!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

@OiiO I'm sheet and sleeping masks lover now thanks to @eugiegenie and @veritazy *mud masks I have to try out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I find sheet masks are great for summer, but I often get with the cheap mememasks that they sting me on my cheeks and very very cold!

I love sleeping masks too because they're so soft and sweet to your skin and not as cold (just as you creams) I have to much boxes, can't remember if we got any good sleeping masks in them

What kind of days would you apply a mud mask? (that cleopatra mask) on hot or cold days? and ith impurities or with a calm face (noob here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @OiiO I'm sheet and sleeping masks lover now thanks to @eugiegenie and @veritazy *mud masks I have to try out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I find sheet masks are great for summer, but I often get with the cheap mememasks that they sting me on my cheeks and very very cold!
> 
> ...


I have tried mud masks on all of the above and found them especially great with a spot the size of a mountain on my face. Also great for firming my skin now I am in my thirties


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have tried mud masks on all of the above and found them especially great with a spot the size of a mountain on my face. Also great for firming my skin now I am in my thirties


Firming is always good, I'm 24 now and I always like firming products because they intend to be so soft and sweet for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol a size of a mountain..you must have no masks left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Firming is always good, I'm 24 now and I always like firming products because they intend to be so soft and sweet for your skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Lol a size of a mountain..you must have no masks left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always get one spot every four to six weeks that is huge, angry and ready to take over the world.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I love sleeping masks too because they're so soft and sweet to your skin and not as cold (just as you creams) I have to much boxes, can't remember if we got any good sleeping masks in them
> 
> What kind of days would you apply a mud mask? (that cleopatra mask) on hot or cold days? and ith impurities or with a calm face (noob here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


I don't know if we did get good sleeping masks. The first was Heart Face --that one smells totally like Laneige's waterbank but it was bleh in comparison. If you have gotten the cooling care, I think there was a secret key one in it. Sua Young Berristure (same brand as the foundation sample we got in #14) from Mask 4 seems promising. I'll try that out sometime.  :lol:  

I'd use it on a hot day I suppose...because mud packs are drying and it helps suck out the gunk. Better used after you do a facial steam, or in my case exfoliating mildly with my Clarisonic brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Aren't those sleeping packs not sleeping masks... Is there a difference? I quite liked the heartface


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I always get one spot every four to six weeks that is huge, angry and ready to take over the world.


OMG sorry my english is cr*p!! xD I thought you meant like a huge load of mud mask on your face ith the size of a mountain XD silly me XD

(I'm getting those 4 to 5 times a year..(that anti period injection where I don't know the name of 4 times a year)

Makes me hormonal acne go away, else I would have them like everymonth too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Aren't those sleeping packs not sleeping masks... Is there a difference? I quite liked the heartface


I know there are sleeping masks and sleeping packs, and some are supposed to absorb (basically a really heavy duty moisturizer) while others are supposed to form a layer on the skin that you have to was off in the morning.

Korean skincare can be awfully complicated at times, can't it? It would be nice if there were universal terms for things in skincare. My box of toners alone has like 8 different names for "toner."


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Depo provera.... I had that as a teen... It screwed up my body something chronic


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I never washed off heart face but also cleanse in morning anyhow


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Aren't those sleeping packs not sleeping masks... Is there a difference? I quite liked the heartface


I assume masks are sheet masks, and packs are slap on creams that acts like masks. I wish I didn't open that one up, so I could send it away...eek. My skin sadly retaliates at the touch of heartface...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't know if we did get good sleeping masks. The first was Heart Face --that one smells totally like Laneige's waterbank but it was bleh in comparison. If you have gotten the cooling care, I think there was a secret key one in it. Sua Young Berristure (same brand as the foundation sample we got in #14) from Mask 4 seems promising. I'll try that out sometime.  :lol:
> 
> I'd use it on a hot day I suppose...because mud packs are drying and it helps suck out the gunk. Better used after you do a facial steam, or in my case exfoliating mildly with my Clarisonic brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah I remember that one, Like laneige better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes I got the cooling care, feel so blond right now.. just thinking that I was so happy with that product of secret key in the cooling box,, but what could it be... haha I'm crazy XD And I think I'm gonna open all my memeboxes again that I haven't unboxed yet.. try not to unbox (blog) them before I have taken their pictures because else when I'm like yay going to unbox pomegranate I have to look everywhere foor all the stuff again xD.. I wonder how much sleeping packs I have burried in that mountain XD

I use that snail peeling gel from the nature box before using a mask... my face is too sensitive for that brush I think. (turns red by even touching it) enjoy your luxery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

It's odd as a teen and early twenties I had a face that was super sensitive but now I seem to be able to use anything and so far nothing has caused a reaction except hair removal cream.

Btw do NOT use it on your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Depo provera.... I had that as a teen... It screwed up my body something chronic


YES I have that one!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I was a teenager my skin and body was awful then! but I didn't take it for acne (just a bonus that its gone)

I take it for the extreme amount of pains (belly shrinks to size xxs crushing my organs, docter says this is better) ell I'm happy.. they should add it to a memebox XD haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It's odd as a teen and early twenties I had a face that was super sensitive but now I seem to be able to use anything and so far nothing has caused a reaction except hair removal cream.
> 
> Btw do NOT use it on your face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why would you ever want to put hair removal on your face.. "be gone eyebrows" maybe ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well I hope my skin will because less sensitive over the year, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (don't want wrinkles!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YES I have that one!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I was a teenager my skin and body was awful then! but I didn't take it for acne (just a bonus that its gone)
> 
> I take it for the extreme amount of pains (belly shrinks to size xxs crushing my organs, docter says this is better) ell I'm happy.. they should add it to a memebox XD haha


I hate it but then again that was thirteen years ago (oh my)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Why would you ever want to put hair removal on your face.. "be gone eyebrows" maybe ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Well I hope my skin will because less sensitive over the year, can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (don't want wrinkles!)


No I have a condition called pcos that means my body hair grows fast. I wanted it gone and tried that method. It is a delightful medical condition: hormonal issues, body hair, weight issues grrrr
Oh and infertility


----------



## veritazy (Sep 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje hahah enjoy reunboxing! I bet you have tons stashed somewhere. I think Clarisonic is such a good investment (I bought mine waaaay before memeboxes). It saved me alot on exfoliants/peels/etc. This clarisonic discussion goes here, but I just want to say I love my skin atm!  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I am wondering if we will get any more dear by Enprani products


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No I have a condition called pcos that means my body hair grows fast. I wanted it gone and tried that method. It is a delightful medical condition: hormonal issues, body hair, weight issues grrrr
> 
> Oh and infertility


I hope it isn't só bad for you as I just googled &lt;3 

Hmm if you have black hairs you could maybe bleach it on your face. Some ppl in my family say somtimes they have a dark mustash (girls) I don't see it but when they bleach is with something special it's looks better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Tbh I am one of the luckier ones with it. Anyway night all.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje hahah enjoy reunboxing! I bet you have tons stashed somewhere. I think Clarisonic is such a good investment (I bought mine waaaay before memeboxes). It saved me alot on exfoliants/peels/etc. This clarisonic discussion goes here, but I just want to say I love my skin atm!  :wub:


haha tnx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that thread it quite dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which one do you have?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I am one of the luckier ones with it. Anyway night all.


good to hear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am wondering if we will get any more dear by Enprani products


That would be nice! I hope Memebox come up with Dear by Enprani Superbox. I think even if it's in the $50-60 range, i'd still buy it, that's how much I love their products  :wub:


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

I know some of you are desperately trying to get your hands on a Skincare box. I just found one on ebay if anyone's interested. I'm not sure if I can link but the title is "Skincare Gift Box Memebox".

Edit: the seller also has an OMG box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh wow that got off topic quickly, so did anyone get the From Jeju box? I am tempted, but I'm still going to wait for codes or points. Something to make my guilt less lol


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

I got the From Jeju box, but only because I had 8 points from canceling a box. I figured I'd probably break down and buy it eventually, so I may as well do it while it was $3 off.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh wow that got off topic quickly, so did anyone get the From Jeju box? I am tempted, but I'm still going to wait for codes or points. Something to make my guilt less lol


I did, because I tried a few samples of assorted jeju skincare from Yes Style, and seriously liked everything! innisfree has a Jeju line, too, so fingers crossed for that. I didn't have any points or coupons, though, so I just bought it like that with only $3 VIP discount.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh wow that got off topic quickly, so did anyone get the From Jeju box? I am tempted, but I'm still going to wait for codes or points. Something to make my guilt less lol


waiting for my withdrawal so I'm waiting to buy that box.. gonna buy that one and the jelly box if it's still there after I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Your furbaby love dogs are the cutest @@MemeJunkie
> 
> Their adorableness is overwhelming!
> 
> ...


Thank you! What do you think, has Kody made himself at home? LOL The (official) adoption paperwork has been filed. He's no longer a foster baby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I just throw the boxes I'm hoping for restocking in my Wishlist because it's easier to check in one place. Wouldn't it be lovely if we actually got an email? I miss restocks all the time while at work.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 3, 2014)

@@Jane George I have it too. The weight retention and hair loss is just awesome. Oh, and getting my monthlies every other week. I totally ran out of rose oil!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MemeJunkie I could never foster dogs, I'd want to keep them ALL! I think it's so great that you fostered and adopted him. Both your little guys are such cuties.  :wub:

I want the From Jeju, Hand and Nail, and Moisture Surge, but I'm buying bupkis unless Memebox sends me points for my blog reviews. I wish they weren't so damn stingy; they'd get so much more of my money if I at least felt like I was getting a good deal.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh wow that got off topic quickly, so did anyone get the From Jeju box? I am tempted, but I'm still going to wait for codes or points. Something to make my guilt less lol


I did. Had a couple points. I'm a sucker. Didn't hold out for a code. I've got no other excuses.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

@@sica just posted Earth and Sea and All About Eyes spoilers in the spoiler thread because she's awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2280634


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

I bought the From Jeju box, without points, just with the VIP discount, although I have set myself a limit of one box per month &amp; to buy only with points or discounts, I keep breaking this every month &amp; It's only the 3th ...


----------



## avarier (Sep 3, 2014)

If memebox doesn't give coupons or codes.. I think I'm going call it quits. I think I could better spend the money elsewhere and get exactly what I want.

In good news though, the order I placed for the US on 8/26 was supposed to be shipped today.. it was shipped yesterday and should arrive tomorrow! I am truly impressed!


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 3, 2014)

Didn't buy the From Jeju box neither. It's just in my cart.  I used up all my 6 points on the chocolate mania box since I never got the cacao box.  I may be joining that strike too.  We need points Memespies, pleaaase!

On another note, I've been giving away my boxes as gifts to nice parents I meet.  Am I terrible that I don't let them choose?  I ask my husband which one should I give them. He goes, 'let them pick.'

I go, 'hell, no.lol'  Last boxes I gave away was to my sister, which was global 10 and today to one of the Moms in my son's school who does so much for us.  I gave her the pomegranate box.  I was going to give her the milk box, but I said to myself, this box looks good. Then I saw superfood, this is good too, etc etc.  I am so bad.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No I have a condition called pcos that means my body hair grows fast. I wanted it gone and tried that method. It is a delightful medical condition: hormonal issues, body hair, weight issues grrrr
> 
> Oh and infertility


Why hello fellow PCOS sister! Isn't it grand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Personally I have the crazy hormonal acne issues, which is why those mud masks are as essential as air to me. Loooove them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thank you! What do you think, has Kody made himself at home? LOL The (official) adoption paperwork has been filed. He's no longer a foster baby.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just throw the boxes I'm hoping for restocking in my Wishlist because it's easier to check in one place. Wouldn't it be lovely if we actually got an email? I miss restocks all the time while at work.


Congrats!!!!! He is such a special little boy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No I have a condition called pcos that means my body hair grows fast. I wanted it gone and tried that method. It is a delightful medical condition: hormonal issues, body hair, weight issues grrrr
> 
> Oh and infertility


I have PCOS too. It's awful, awful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 3, 2014)

I also have PCOS. Who would have guessed there's such a crew of us?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I am back. Can't sleep. It sucks but my memeboxes make me feel better as does my son.

I am exceptionally lucky to have him.

These boxes are great for pcos sufferers ironically.

Wonder if we will get any points today or decent boxes on Wednesday... What do people want released?


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't buy the all about eyes box because I would have preferred more skincare items. If anyone has any all about lips spoilers, I will give you a big virtual hug!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@MemeJunkie I could never foster dogs, I'd want to keep them ALL! I think it's so great that you fostered and adopted him. Both your little guys are such cuties.  :wub:
> 
> I want the From Jeju, Hand and Nail, and Moisture Surge, but I'm buying bupkis unless Memebox sends me points for my blog reviews. I wish they weren't so damn stingy; they'd get so much more of my money if I at least felt like I was getting a good deal.


All three of our animals are rescues. Only the first one was planned, the rest just kind of adopted us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My husband brought home the Hand and Nail from my Mother in Law's this evening. Great box, would definitely recommend it and I only bought it because I have hands as dry as the Sahara. I don't even polish my nails, only toes. The nail art item is actually a cool one. I also want Moisture Surge but desperately trying not to buy anything else without a code. I only bought From Jeju because of the $3 off and I had a couple points...same as $5.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Spoiler












spoiler for thumbs up on facebook


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

I had 15 points from restocks I purchased, so I bought the From Jeju (which I simply *had* to have) plus the Korea's Most Wanted 2. I am obsessed with the patting water in the first one, and I'm hoping for another amazing product (that of course can't be found online...Especially at a reasonable price).

But in all seriousness, with no points left, and no affiliate discounts...I'm really not feeling it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about Earth and Sea. Did anyone else expect something a little different? I'm not sure exactly what, but I'm also not over the moon excited. Don't get me wrong...I don't think it a dud, by far. I guess I just thought it would be a bit more exciting.


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This spoiler is killing me!!! I had 2 samples sitting somewhere &amp; this week I started using it after so many people raved about it &amp; I couldn't believe it - it's so amazing, so amazing!! and now I can't forgive myself for not trying it earlier!!! I could've bought all these boxes that have it !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Not sure how I feel about Earth and Sea. Did anyone else expect something a little different? I'm not sure exactly what, but I'm also not over the moon excited. Don't get me wrong...I don't think it a dud, by far. I guess I just thought it would be a bit more exciting.


I really like the box. It was pretty much what I expected it to be.

Except of course...



Spoiler



Not sure what that powder has to do with anything?

And I do wish there was something algae based or more marine based as opposed to just glacial water based.

But the Volcanic ash, clay mask, are just what I expected.

And the cleanser mask looks fab!!! Clay. Pig Collagen. And SPIDER extracts. It should have been in the OMG box!



What were you thinking it would have or is missing?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

Do I want to know what a Spider extract is? LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do I want to know what a Spider extract is? LOL


Ignorance is skincare bliss.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

That product is a vegans nightmare


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do I want to know what a Spider extract is? LOL


you might, it could be a poisonous one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ignorance is skincare bliss.





seachange said:


> you might, it could be a poisonous one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL the sad thing is I'll be like "oh spider extract eh? Weird." *washes face with dead spider bodies like it's no big deal* (legit don't think it's dead spiders) but hey...I'd try the bird poop mask in a heart beat because I'm a weirdo. http://www.fishpond.com/Health/Uguisu-Poo-Uguisu-No-Fun-Hydrating-Mask/0700953803535?utm_source=googleps&amp;utm_medium=ps&amp;utm_campaign=US&amp;gclid=CPTl3dmxxsACFWoR7AoddGQASQ


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> That product is a vegans nightmare


and apparently both are not in any way connected with earth or sea


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> and apparently both are not in any way connected with earth or sea


The other ingredient is charcoal... Not mud duhhhhh


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL the sad thing is I'll be like "oh spider extract eh? Weird." *washes face with dead spider bodies like it's no big deal* (legit don't think it's dead spiders) but hey...I'd try the bird poop mask in a heart beat because I'm a weirdo. http://www.fishpond.com/Health/Uguisu-Poo-Uguisu-No-Fun-Hydrating-Mask/0700953803535?utm_source=googleps&amp;utm_medium=ps&amp;utm_campaign=US&amp;gclid=CPTl3dmxxsACFWoR7AoddGQASQ


I am so with you in Bird Poop facial harmony.

As for this spider situation, maybe it's this....

http://www.cosmeticsdesign-europe.com/Formulation-Science/Spider-silk-ingredient-available-for-first-time-as-cosmetics-ingredient


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> and apparently both are not in any way connected with earth or sea


I had that in my cart on either KoreaDepart or RoseRoseShop because it was on sale for like $5, but I didn't know about the spider thing (That explains the packaging!). In other words, Memebox probably got it for next to nothing, and needed a box to put it into.

Why they didn't select OMG 3 is beyond me. That's more "OMG" than most the products in the first OMG box.


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The other ingredient is mud


yea, I know, but still you don't expect these two in earth and sea, I would say seaweed would be a better substitute for both


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

It could have gone in omg1.... We wanted to be freaked out... So freak us out


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I am so with you in Bird Poop facial harmony.
> 
> As for this spider situation, maybe it's this....
> 
> http://www.cosmeticsdesign-europe.com/Formulation-Science/Spider-silk-ingredient-available-for-first-time-as-cosmetics-ingredient


omg Bird Poop Facial Harmony  :lol:

Sounds like a really weird girl pop group LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> yea, I know, but still you don't expect these two in earth and sea, I would say seaweed would be a better substitute for both


I like seaweed masks


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg Bird Poop Facial Harmony :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a really weird girl pop group LOL


Looking for a name for a band in a book I am writing... That could be a winner


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I really like the box. It was pretty much what I expected it to be.
> 
> Except of course...
> 
> ...


I like it, don't get me wrong, it's just a bit...OKAY.


Spoiler



Totally agree with you about the lack of plant based products, to me that's SEA. I was expecting something green.

The pig cleanser is plain odd and sooo out of place for this box. Weird.

I get the compact. Mineral, earth, just boring. Even though I desperately need a normal compact.

The mist is "spa" water...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

where are the spoilers for earth &amp; sea?  I just rolled into Michigan, after a long day on the road (and a cop pulled me over, but he gave me a break and didn't write me up for speeding, which I was!)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

When they first released the box I really thought they should have been two separate boxes, considering how many amazing products that are available for those things (and how popular those boxes were obviously going to be). The fact that they released that singular box, and they still couldn't stick to the theme better...Really, Memebox?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> where are the spoilers for earth &amp; sea? I just rolled into Michigan, after a long day on the road (and a cop pulled me over, but he gave me a break and didn't write me up for speeding, which I was!)


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-11


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

@@Jane George thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Jane George thank you!


Np


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When they first released the box I really thought they should have been two separate boxes, considering how many amazing products that are available for those things (and how popular those boxes were obviously going to be). The fact that they released that singular box, and they still couldn't stick to the theme better...Really, Memebox?


I love the box, but still - I think they've covered the Earth great, but failed completely at Sea, and please don't tell about that language barrier again, Sea is Sea!!! you can't mix up Sea with



Spoiler



spiders and pigs


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When they first released the box I really thought they should have been two separate boxes, considering how many amazing products that are available for those things (and how popular those boxes were obviously going to be). The fact that they released that singular box, and they still couldn't stick to the theme better...Really, Memebox?


I wanted to like this, but apparently I've met my quota for the day. That's never happened! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

I was gonna joke that if pigs can fly then they can also swim  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> I love the box, but still - I think they've covered the Earth great, but failed completely at Sea, and please don't tell about that language barrier again, Sea is Sea!!! you can't mix up Sea with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

spiders and pigs are earth, I guess! lol

I am excited for these products!  Maybe these are sea spiders - haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_pig

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_spider


----------



## cfisher (Sep 3, 2014)

I would have been happy with this box if it were a Global box. It's not the products that bother me, it's really just the fact that I expected something/wanted something so very different from an Earth and Sea box.

And yeah...I'm really not seeing any sea either.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Glacier water?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spiders and pigs are earth, I guess! lol
> 
> I am excited for these products!  Maybe these are sea spiders - haha


I'm very excited for that particular item. Just a bit disappointed that they didn't include any....


Spoiler



seaweed products or anything of that nature.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm very excited for that particular item. Just a bit disappointed that they didn't include any....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, that would have been very nice to have those....


----------



## seachange (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Glacier water?


that counts as sea, but it's 1 out of 6, because spa water doesn't count as sea. I guess they should have call it Earth and Water....


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I know its not quite the same as an unboxing but on Memebox there are pictures of what is included in each box I believe


Haha i know but it is more epic because she won! And ir is one of our cyber friends :3. Super duper epic-ness


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a sheet mask only box full of twenty/thirty plus masks
> 
> But not all puresmile or cheap ones lol


I know this is off topic but i bought these today to cover my no jeju box for me wound. They were $16 mix box set with 20 pc sheet mask and a mini hand mask cream and also $18 for 26 pc set. They are from the brand beautymate, same brand as my beauty diary. I have never tried it but the box set is so darn cheap, i couldn't pass up.

Anyone tried these before? I was only going to buy the $16 one, butnthen a xloser look... The $18 was cheaper since it had more. But i couldn't decide so i just both em both LOL. No self control......


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Where from?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone seen anybody on IG or FB get the Jackpot box yet? I know CFisher got it here, but I was looking for other people and can't find any. I thought someone here said earlier that they saw some on social media.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Where from?


My local japanese/ asian super market here in canada :3. There are soooooooo many japanese and korean brands here. Like almost everything imaginable. d hc from japan too. Oh my!

When my parents go to japan and honh kong.....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh ok. In uk so that won't work lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone seen anybody on IG or FB get the Jackpot box yet? I know CFisher got it here, but I was looking for other people and can't find any. I thought someone here said earlier that they saw some on social media.


I dont even think they shipped it. I asked for the tracking number but they said it is just "ready for shipment."


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> My local japanese/ asian super market here in canada :3. There are soooooooo many japanese and korean brands here. Like almost everything imaginable. d hc from japan too. Oh my!
> 
> When my parents go to japan and honh kong..... OHHH MOOOOM! Here is my list of many many asian products i would like u to import back home for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is orgasmic!

What part of Canada?


----------



## blinded (Sep 3, 2014)

The large asian supermarket in my city has a separate non-food store next door. I have no idea when the store is actually open, apparently not any time I walk past it. I need to know what goodies may be lurking inside.


----------



## yunii (Sep 3, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> My local japanese/ asian super market here in canada :3. There are soooooooo many japanese and korean brands here. Like almost everything imaginable. d hc from japan too. Oh my!
> 
> When my parents go to japan and honh kong.....


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 3, 2014)

Ya know what's funny about the bird poo mask? I was just telling someone at work the other day that I'd put just about anything on my face if it would clear it up...even bird poop.

I guess this is a sign.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Ya know what's funny about the bird poo mask? I was just telling someone at work the other day that I'd put just about anything on my face if it would clear it up...even bird poop.
> 
> I guess this is a sign.


I read the blog "Skin &amp; Tonics" review on the mask and she was super uncomfortable about it (which is weird because she's really into korean/japanese etc skincare) but she used it anyway! She didn't see a huge difference in her skin, but I'm still really interested in trying it anyway because I like super weird stuff LOL


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> This is orgasmic!
> 
> What part of Canada?


BC


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

yunii said:


> T&amp;T is own by the same owner as loblaws, so there is a lot across southern Ontario, Canada. It is a very common chain in Toronto.


Well loblaws bought T&amp;T.  But I just checked and there are only T&amp;T in BC, Alberta and Ontario


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 3, 2014)

Oooh, loving the E&amp;S spoilers. Still kind of want the Jeju box though. Maybe if there's any left if codes ever show up...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oooh, loving the E&amp;S spoilers. Still kind of want the Jeju box though. Maybe if there's any left if codes ever show up...


WHERE IS IT!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 3, 2014)

wait is it the whole box or just the two spoilers they released?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-11 whole box


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-11 whole box


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I don't venture out too far from this thread keke.  The sea and earth one is pretty nice! But i didn't get it


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

np. it is an interesting box but i wanna see all about lips lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Luckybox #6 is restocked


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

and birthday


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I dont even think they shipped it. I asked for the tracking number but they said it is just "ready for shipment."


My jackpot shipped yesterday. Got tracking for it as well. Still sitting somewhere in Korea though.

I'll let you ladies know which box it is when I get it. Once it leaves Korea I should have it in a couple of days.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I read the blog "Skin &amp; Tonics" review on the mask and she was super uncomfortable about it (which is weird because she's really into korean/japanese etc skincare) but she used it anyway! She didn't see a huge difference in her skin, but I'm still really interested in trying it anyway because I like super weird stuff LOL


I like weird stuff too! Mostly for the novelty of saying I tried it once. If nothing else it's a great conversation starter: "This one time, I *totally* put bird poop on my face." What could possibly go wrong when you start a conversation with that?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> My jackpot shipped yesterday. Got tracking for it as well. Still sitting somewhere in Korea though.
> 
> I'll let you ladies know which box it is when I get it. Once it leaves Korea I should have it in a couple of days.


What da puck! WHERE IS MY STINKIN TRACKING NUMBER.   haha you see what i did there? Puck? Canadian   .  Cheers to my super lame jokes i always like to say


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> My jackpot shipped yesterday. Got tracking for it as well. Still sitting somewhere in Korea though.
> 
> I'll let you ladies know which box it is when I get it. Once it leaves Korea I should have it in a couple of days.


Mine shipped yesterday also through a weird new shipping co! I'm betting in being a big loser, then I won't be too disappointed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Luckybox #6 is restocked


If only it was lucky box 5 :'(.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine shipped yesterday also through a weird new shipping co! I'm betting in being a big loser, then I won't be too disappointed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! Bring on the Pure Smile junk.LOL!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

I was just cruising through the Memebox tag on IG And saw a few Korean Memeboxes posted with stuff like Cera Ve, Egyptian Magic and Strivectin. If I got that in a box, I'd be sad...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh I'm an idiot! Haha you can actually find your tracking number yourself in your account.  Just click "track your order" after you click into one of your orders and see your payment summary :').  YEY


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Oh I'm an idiot! Haha you can actually find your tracking number yourself in your account.  Just click "track your order" after you click into one of your orders and see your payment summary :').  YEY


yes always best to track yourself. esp. as i have had times i never got tracking email.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes always best to track yourself. esp. as i have had times i never got tracking email.


I only knew until now.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I kinda wanna do video unboxings for memebox too... hmmmm.  But i'm scared of stalkers LOL.  Not so much haters but stalkers.

Would anyone watch me? :S


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i'd watch. if you get any haters, i haven't yet, you can delete comments and ignore them.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh wow that got off topic quickly, so did anyone get the From Jeju box? I am tempted, but I'm still going to wait for codes or points. Something to make my guilt less lol


I was checking how many boxes were left of the VIP Jeju/Most Wanted bundle, and it was below 40 and dropping like every minute or two last night, so I just bought it. The first Most Wanted box looks awesome to me, and something about Jeju is calling my name. Screaming, really. $60 is not so terrible for 2 boxes. They'll come right around the time that my prepaid Julep sub runs out, so that'll be a nice switch.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 4, 2014)

Ladies, just one short notice for those who've been trying to contact Memebox in vain: it may be a good idea to send them a message through their Help Center. Last two I've been messaging them about my DHL orders and got answers to everything within 12 hours.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. ya'll were on fire today.  This thread moved super fast.  Hi to all my fellow PCOSers on here.  

I finally got my VIP email today.  I was so worried that they were going to screw that up some how and I'd have to email them.  

So is the consensus that the Jeju box is going to be awesome?

I'm also super sad that I didn't get the Thumbs Up box since the spoiler went up on FB.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 4, 2014)

BTW, did you try using the $7 off VIP code on shipping (with purchase of 2 or more boxes)? Because mine is definately not working. It says it has been applied but there's no $7 off.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

That code has had issues for as long as it has been around... Not good


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I just found a video for ALL ABOUT LIPS GUYS!! I'll go link it in the spoiler thread~


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> My jackpot shipped yesterday. Got tracking for it as well. Still sitting somewhere in Korea though.
> 
> I'll let you ladies know which box it is when I get it. Once it leaves Korea I should have it in a couple of days.


ONE of my JP boxes has shipped also. One has not..hoping the difference means that one is a better JP box that needs more packaging, LOL.

I ordered 4 new Memeboxes tonight for$ 101.00 with the VIP code. I got Gels, JeJu, Makeup #2 and Chocolate. People may gripe about affiliate codes not being mailed yet but it seems to me that the VIP codes that are member- specific are great. 

Thinking about adding Korea's Most Wanted, whatever edition we are up to now-#2 or #3.. I do want a code for it as the price is higher. Ha ha.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, great, I will have 3 tubes of it when the box arrives. Holy BP cream, Batman!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> People may gripe about affiliate codes not being mailed yet but it seems to me that the VIP codes that are member- specific are great.


It's because the blogger codes can be used on a single box and we don't have to buy multiples at once.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> ONE of my JP boxes has shipped also. One has not..hoping the difference means that one is a better JP box that needs more packaging, LOL.
> 
> I ordered 4 new Memeboxes tonight for$ 101.00 with the VIP code. I got Gels, JeJu, Makeup #2 and Chocolate. People may gripe about affiliate codes not being mailed yet but it seems to me that the VIP codes that are member- specific are great.
> 
> Thinking about adding Korea's Most Wanted, whatever edition we are up to now-#2 or #3.. I do want a code for it as the price is higher. Ha ha.


Plus last month at $100 and at $150 you also automatically got money off if you used an affiliate link so was win win. I would like to know if it is still in effect plus i want to tell my readers/viewers how to save pennies.

It is unlikely i will use a lot of codes as on low buy but it is nice to pass on codes to others or show them how to save


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the jackpot box from yesterday I said I had found sadly all box 8s .

At present

Sorry it's late adding just woken up


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's because the blogger codes can be used on a single box and we don't have to buy multiples at once.


and at $5 on a $30 box you get a good 16% saving


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Plus last month at $100 and at $150 you also automatically got money off if you used an affiliate link so was win win. I would like to know if it is still in effect plus i want to tell my readers/viewers how to save pennies


Right now, I'm jonesing for a code so I can get Korea's Most Wanted.  I don't have any more tricks to use for cheaper boxes unless I buy a bundle, and I am a non- bundler in most cases, because, as I said, I HATE DSL Express.

And I don't know how to track my packages because it's in Korean,anyway.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> This is the jackpot box from yesterday I said I had found sadly all box 8s .
> 
> At present
> 
> Sorry it's late adding just woken up


oh, not great. I wouldn't get it if it was a naked box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Right now, I'm jonesing for a code so I can get Korea's Most Wanted.  I don't have any more tricks to use for cheaper boxes unless I buy a bundle, and I am a non- bundler in most cases, because, as I said, I HATE DSL Express.
> 
> And I don't know how to track my packages because it's in Korean,anyway.


hit the right option on all dialogue options


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> ONE of my JP boxes has shipped also. One has not..hoping the difference means that one is a better JP box that needs more packaging, LOL.
> 
> I ordered 4 new Memeboxes tonight for$ 101.00 with the VIP code. I got Gels, JeJu, Makeup #2 and Chocolate. People may gripe about affiliate codes not being mailed yet but it seems to me that the VIP codes that are member- specific are great.
> 
> Thinking about adding Korea's Most Wanted, whatever edition we are up to now-#2 or #3.. I do want a code for it as the price is higher. Ha ha.


I can't afford to spend that much on multiple boxes. I can only get a couple a month.. I need the code for my single boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> This is the jackpot box from yesterday I said I had found sadly all box 8s .
> 
> At present
> 
> Sorry it's late adding just woken up


Dammit, that's the ONE box I said I didn't want back when we found out what we could possibly get. I HATE that Acne kit. Phew. I can't believe this!

How many have you " found" exactly? I may leave Memebox if I get 2 number 8 boxes.


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Right now, I'm jonesing for a code so I can get Korea's Most Wanted.  I don't have any more tricks to use for cheaper boxes unless I buy a bundle, and I am a non- bundler in most cases, because, as I said, I HATE DSL Express.
> 
> And I don't know how to track my packages because it's in Korean,anyway.


I track mine with http://www.track-trace.com/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I track mine with http://www.track-trace.com/


the easier option lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I track mine with http://www.track-trace.com/


Thanks, will try it.


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thanks, will try it.


Once it leaves their outward exchange or whatever, I have to enter the number in USPS (i live in the states) to see tracking info


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

how much was the jackpot box?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> hit the right option on all dialogue options


Jane, I don't understand. Are Affiliate codes for Sept. posted somewhere on MuT?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> how much was the jackpot box?


$39 I believe with shipping. I had some points and a code or two. No biggie but the one which " features" the Acne kit is a total LOSER for me, personally. Edited- yeah, it's number 8... OMG.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Jane, I don't understand. Are Affiliate codes for Sept. posted somewhere on MuT?


i meant on the tracking on ems lol. the affiliate codes arent here yet


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Once it leaves their outward exchange or whatever, I have to enter the number in USPS (i live in the states) to see tracking info


I live in the USA too. What does " leaving their outward exchange or whatever" mean?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> $39 I believe with shipping. I had some points and a code or two. No biggie but the one which " features" the Acne kit is a total LOSER for me, personally.


wow. so about £26 for that box... not great


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i meant on the tracking on ems lol. the affiliate codes arent here yet


I knew we had crossed signals, LOL. Thanks for explaining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wow. so about £26 for that box... not great


It will be good for me for MOST of the JP boxes, even the 9th one because I missed so many sold out boxes. Just started buying in June. Perspectives are different, thus, perceived values are different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I live in the USA too. What does " leaving their outward exchange or whatever" mean?


Not a clue! Something about it leaving Korea and clearing customs there first I guess. Once it gets picked up in the states for customs the tracking only shows up on usps for me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It will be good for me for MOST of the JP boxes, even the 9th one because I missed so many sold out boxes. Just started buying in June. Perspectives are different, thus, perceived values are different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah most of the boxes are good if you haven't been here long.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I live in the USA too. What does " leaving their outward exchange or whatever" mean?


bit before flying i think


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah most of the boxes are good if you haven't been here long.


Everyone has to be new at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still love most things in most Memeboxes, because I don't have allergies or any special skin or makeup needs. Happens when you reach my age, I guess. Everything levels out.. 

BTW, sorry to be O/T, but I had PCOS as well. Not the hirsutism or extreme hormonal swings, but definitely with the horrible multiple ovarian cysts.  I got pregnant 2-3 weeks after a laparoscopy to drain an ovarian cyst. My OB-GYN wouldn't believe I was pregnant for many weeks, with me telling them. Sick as a dog before the stick changed color. My son is very well. My hysterectomy was a tremendous relief for me, but wouldn't have been if I had never had a baby, because we wanted one badly.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

sorry if my comment sounded rude it wasn't meant to.

Pcos sucks big time but tbh the doctors who say you cant get pregnant know jack.

I was told i never would without ivf but they were wrong.

Tbh in general memeboxes are great value but their customer service ain't great and maybe that is making me a bit jaded atm and sleep deprivation sucks


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry if my comment sounded rude it wasn't meant to.
> 
> Pcos sucks big time but tbh the doctors who say you cant get pregnant know jack.
> 
> ...


No you weren't. I'm sorry to hear about your condition, but am happy for you for being a mum   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Get some rest, I think we can ignore memebox for abit since they are ignoring us too lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> No you weren't. I'm sorry to hear about your condition, but am happy for you for being a mum   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Get some rest, I think we can ignore memebox for abit since they are ignoring us too lol.


nah got toddler this morning and writing and drinking coffee.... wonder if coffee box will help me stay awake when it comes


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry if my comment sounded rude it wasn't meant to.
> 
> Pcos sucks big time but tbh the doctors who say you cant get pregnant know jack.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I understood what you meant. I am in the flexible minority in being able to use the colors of the light foundations, all the skin care except the really abrasive or strong acne stuff, and all the other things because of no allergies or sensitivities.  It's genetic. My bio mom has really great skin. 

One day, I'm sure I will get tired of Memebox or receive a box that I think is total crap, but right now, I find products I like and will use in every box I've gotten. Not Holy Grails, I found those through Beauteque's brands, but still, it all works together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie You went through alot! It is not easy but I'm glad you had a son as well! Multiple operations takes away abit of your life, and I know several girls here been through their share too. Learnt a lot from these threads and how life should be appreciated, not filled with complains. Thank you for sharing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@GirlyGirlie You went through alot! It is not easy but I'm glad you had a son as well! Multiple operations takes away abit of your life, and I know several girls here been through their share too. Learnt a lot from these threads and how life should be appreciated, not filled with complains. Thank you for sharing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. Almost died from a placental separation, and complications during the emerg. c- section, but he was just fine. I knew from going through all that that I was truly blessed to have been given this one child, and I never ever wanted or tried for another pregnancy.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

yeah i am ideal for the light foundation and have skin that no longer reacts to stuff. My skin was bad in terms of reactions in my 20s but at 32 i can do what i want with it and my only issue are angry spots that want to take over the world.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thanks. Almost died from a placental separation, and complications during the emerg. c- section, but he was just fine. I knew from going through all that that I was truly blessed to have been given this one child, and I never ever wanted or tried for another pregnancy.


I feel the same and havent tried again and edward is three now. Not sure I want another as I have other medical issues that complicated his pregnancy.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

I go to bed at a reasonable time for the first time in years and end up missing out on a restock I was really interested in.

Darn you, Memebox! 

I REALLY never thought they'd be restocking the Birthday Box again. And Lucky Box #6 was also from quite some time ago, wasn't it? 

@@GirlyGirlie I've heard everyone that received them had box 8, plus I heard that other people said they had their boxes shipped out on the 1st and 2nd, while the rest were pretty much all shipped out on the 3rd. I purchased more than one Jackpot box like a lot of others apparently did, and only the one was shipped to me. Which is especially odd since they sent out a bunch of reshipments to me and some other boxes on the same day, and could have easily included them. So I'm 99% convinced they sent out at least some of those boxes in groups.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

@@cfisher I think your right in the shipping of jackpot boxes. All 8 s seem to of been shipped and started receiving . I can't believe people are not posting on line there boxes though. I know uk people said boxes were shipped from what I can make out 3 days some express some regular. Wonders about the numbers.

Also 2 girls stated when they ordered there boxes only express came up not standard I also wonder if looking back this maybe a hint of first orders may of been higher numbered boxes due to price of box . I wonder


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I would like to know how the allocated the boxes as really it should be random if it is a true lottery


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@cfisher I think your right in the shipping of jackpot boxes. All 8 s seem to of been shipped and started receiving . I can't believe people are not posting on line there boxes though. I know uk people said boxes were shipped from what I can make out 3 days some express some regular. Wonders about the numbers.
> 
> Also 2 girls stated when they ordered there boxes only express came up not standard I also wonder if looking back this maybe a hint of first orders may of been higher numbered boxes due to price of box . I wonder


I really do wonder about that as well. If some of the other boxes require more than one Memebox to fit everything, it would make sense for those to be shipped Express. I'm so curious to see if that's the case once everyone starts posting about their boxes, I'm still surprised there's so few people that have started doing reviews and unboxings, there definitely should be more coming up in the next day or two. I know some people have said that ONLY their lottery box was shipped expedited and they are not waiting for any other boxes, so it would make no sense for them to pay so much extra to expedite a small package. Although, some of those people may have had other boxes thrown in there as well. 

@@Jane George I know there are computer programs to select winners, so I'm sure they could have used some program to input everything, but that sounds extremely time confusing over simply having everything packaged up and randomly selecting what goes where. 

When I placed my order, as soon as I switched back over to this thread to see if people were buying the Jackpot box, by the time I refreshed the page someone said they were sold out. They noticed and posted about it within seconds of me placing my order. So I actually think it's entirely possible that the last box that sold was the Jackpot box. Part of me wonders if that's how they did the rest of the lottery.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't think it was that random, because to avoid major headaches Meme knew the high value boxes should go to countries where there are no customs problems. So the US or the UK , where they could just sail right through the customs without any hiccups.

Can you imagine the fury if someone would get stuck paying customs duties on a box "worth" about a 1000 bucks?

Memebox is not that stupid.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I go to bed at a reasonable time for the first time in years and end up missing out on a restock I was really interested in.
> 
> Darn you, Memebox!
> 
> ...


Luckybox #6 was my first box purchase on June 1. It's " OK" but not great, now that I have other things to compare it to. With all you're getting in the JP box, I tend to think you would never notice the Luckybox 6 products very much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The two products people seemed to like the most from Birthday Box were the ibelivyu powder face wash and the little scrub cubes in the frosted glass bottles.

I have received both, the ibelivyu powder face wash and the scrub cubes, in other Memeboxes now, and you may too ( or be getting them in your JP box). They were probably the highlight products of the Birthday Box, according to reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

About that JP box ( other than the #1 box, of course):

I have tracking numbers on both of my JP  boxes, but I only received an email about one of them shipping. My order summary does show that both have shipped.. Both shipped, or were processed for shipping, on the 2nd. There is NO time stamp on either order.The odds are really against a person getting two #8 boxes with 2 orders placed at slightly different times unless there's something unusual going on.  As you well know, they are awarding some prizes or at least the one prize which they said they would announce ( *congrats again!!!*)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Also, no one can really go by the order time, as in, they awarded the prize boxes time- wise as orders were received because the orders had to have been almost simultaneous for the sell out to occur so soon.. I did place 2  orders, a separate one for each box, as this is the way people enter sweepstakes.. old habit of mine from when I won trips and jewelry and great things ( over a decade ago, and the entire sweepstakes process is usually just not fun any longer).

IDK what it all means yet , except that I think Box 8 is a not good box for me, generally speaking. I don't have acne and I don't want a 3 piece acne set.. Looks like I might be getting 2 of them though. LOL. I'm usually not that bad at winning things, though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

except in uk there is a possibility you will get got


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@cfisher I think your right in the shipping of jackpot boxes. All 8 s seem to of been shipped and started receiving . I can't believe people are not posting on line there boxes though. I know uk people said boxes were shipped from what I can make out 3 days some express some regular. Wonders about the numbers.
> 
> Also 2 girls stated when they ordered there boxes only express came up not standard I also wonder if looking back this maybe a hint of first orders may of been higher numbered boxes due to price of box . I wonder


One of my boxes was a very early order as the box went live.. I don't think we can make any determination until more boxes are received and people start talking about what they got. If 250 people got box 8 and I am one of them who got 2 number 8s, then Memebox and I have had a pleasant but short time together.

I do not take such things lightly at all.. There were supposed to be 70 of Box 8 shipped. Period. Just 70.

And as Jane said, it was said to be a random " Jackpot Box". I knew when I looked at the boxes that Number 8 was nowhere near worth what Number 9 was worth. I am not even familiar enough with the products in Number 8 to add the value up against " Memebox Value" or against Box 9. Box 7 or 9 would be great, IMO.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

not being funny but once all the boxes are delivered we can look at the times they were ordered, if ppl are willing to say,  to see if there is any correlation


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I don't think it was that random, because to avoid major headaches Meme knew the high value boxes should go to countries where there are no customs problems. So the US or the UK , where they could just sail right through the customs without any hiccups.
> 
> Can you imagine the fury if someone would get stuck paying customs duties on a box "worth" about a 1000 bucks?
> 
> Memebox is not that stupid.


Well, playing Devil's Advocate here, when I have won very expensive items or vacations, I did have to declare the winnings to the IRS, and they were taxed at a high rate, So, I am not sure the top 3 box amounts are free of taxation in the USA anyway.. ...


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Out of curiosity I just checked the tracking for my JP box and it's already showing tracking for September 5th as completed. Apparently time travel was included in the jackpot as well. 

It was scanned tomorrow at 13:30 and left Korea. Tomorrow, of course. Pretty funny 

In that case I'm surprised it didn't arrive here today!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Out of curiosity I just checked the tracking for my JP box and it's already showing tracking for September 5th as completed. Apparently time travel was included in the jackpot as well.
> 
> It was scanned tomorrow at 13:30 and left Korea. Tomorrow, of course. Pretty funny
> 
> In that case I'm surprised it didn't arrive here today!


time travelling jackpot box?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the reason why you can't cancel a JP box is because every box is given number. So when a random number is generated, they look at their order number and know who won which prize. Just a theory.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

I have no idea how it was really done, it just seemed odd that the most likely last box was quite possibly the winner, but that could just be pure chance. 

@@GirlyGirlie I am curious to see what happens with those that received multiples. I mean the chances of getting the same exact box aren't all that high, so people should be getting different boxes. There hasn't even been a sign of life from a Box 9 yet!

@@2catsinjapan Memebox never puts the correct value, they seem to put the same value on things, no matter how many boxes. I just checked, and mine shows a value of 30.99. It's a massive box, so if DHL actually did check those sorts of things (not sure if they check in other countries) it would be so darn obvious that the value was rubbish. So I really don't know if they would have cared about the customs thing.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not being funny but once all the boxes are delivered we can look at the times they were ordered, if ppl are willing to say,  to see if there is any correlation


I just looked at my orders, and there are no time stamps on them, just the date. Also, my boxes shipped on the 2nd, not the 1st. I was wrong about the date, not that it matters now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Out of curiosity I just checked the tracking for my JP box and it's already showing tracking for September 5th as completed. Apparently time travel was included in the jackpot as well.
> 
> It was scanned tomorrow at 13:30 and left Korea. Tomorrow, of course. Pretty funny
> 
> In that case I'm surprised it didn't arrive here today!


I don't know how they can do this... do you?


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, playing Devil's Advocate here, when I have won very expensive items or vacations, I did have to declare the winnings to the IRS, and they were taxed at a high rate, So, I am not sure the top 3 box amounts are free of taxation in the USA anyway.. ...


But that's because the companies you won from asked for your ssn and declared the value on their side of the tax documents so you had to do it as well. Or were they foreign companies as well? Somehow I doubt meme would go through the trouble of contacting the IRS.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just looked at my orders, and there are no time stamps on them, just the date. Also, my boxes shipped on the 2nd, not the 1st. I was wrong about the date, not that it matters now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you normally get an email as soon as you order though. or you can look when payment was paid


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have no idea how it was really done, it just seemed odd that the most likely last box was quite possibly the winner, but that could just be pure chance.
> 
> *@@GirlyGirlie I am curious to see what happens with those that received multiples. I mean the chances of getting the same exact box aren't all that high, so people should be getting different boxes. There hasn't even been a sign of life from a Box 9 yet!*
> 
> @@2catsinjapan Memebox never puts the correct value, they seem to put the same value on things, no matter how many boxes. I just checked, and mine shows a value of 30.99. It's a massive box, so if DHL actually did check those sorts of things (not sure if they check in other countries) it would be so darn obvious that the value was rubbish. So I really don't know if they would have cared about the customs thing.


BBM. What you said. People should be getting different boxes, of course, and we may be..  I don't know WHO is saying " Box 8" is theirs because I've been all over Instagram and cannot find one quote or hint that someone thinks they are getting Box 8. This is all a revelation to me, but considering that was the only box I didn't want to receive, it kind of fits..


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Out of curiosity I just checked the tracking for my JP box and it's already showing tracking for September 5th as completed. Apparently time travel was included in the jackpot as well.
> 
> It was scanned tomorrow at 13:30 and left Korea. Tomorrow, of course. Pretty funny
> 
> In that case I'm surprised it didn't arrive here today!


Mine also says it left Korea on September 5th. Really weird as Japan has the same time zone as Korea and it's still 4th here :S


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> But that's because the companies you won from asked for your ssn and declared the value on their side of the tax documents so you had to do it as well. Or were they foreign companies as well?
> 
> Somehow I doubt meme would go through the trouble of contacting the IRS.


Yeah, I've heard that companies that do such things often ask for SSN, and I think US companies are legally required to ask for SSN after a certain amount, though I won't claim to know how all of that works.

I doubt Memebox will be asking anyone for such information, and I doubt they're legally required to. Even if just because they are located in Korea.

@@GirlyGirlie A few people have messaged mentioned it to me, and a few have posted about it. Apparently the bloggers and youtubers that have received their boxes all had box 8 (that everyone knows of).


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't know how they can do this... do you?


No clue!!!But just in case I took a screenshot of the tracking page with the current time stamp.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

there is a gremlin in the system.... don't feed him after midnight!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> But that's because the companies you won from asked for your ssn and declared the value on their side of the tax documents so you had to do it as well. Or were they foreign companies as well?
> 
> Somehow I doubt meme would go through the trouble of contacting the IRS.


I just knew to declare a high valued item which I didn't pay for. However, since the charge for the winning box was the same for the others, and there was a payment made in that amount, it's probably not subject to taxation. 

I had to have notarized affidavits send via Certified Mail for most of my large winnings. 

As for the sponsors, I really can't say whether the sponsors of a couple were domestic or foreign. I met with 2 gentlemen representing the firm for the trip I won to Paris, and they were based in Switzerland. So, technically, it was a foreign win.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Mine also says it left Korea on September 5th. Really weird as Japan has the same time zone as Korea and it's still 4th here :S


Yep. Still the 4th. Almost 8:30pm.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you normally get an email as soon as you order though. or you can look when payment was paid


I bought two boxes in 2 separate orders and not at the same time. I only received ONE invoice by email. I just now looked at the other order and saw that it is marked " shipped" as well, or I wouldn't know.. My bank does not put the time online, so I'm probably not going to be a huge help.

I am NOT tracking my boxes, for which I used reg. shipping. The ladies from Japan are pointing out some weird things with their box tracking.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> No clue!!!
> 
> But just in case I took a screenshot of the tracking page with the current time stamp.


Oh, I definitely believe you. It's weird from Memebox..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

oh ok. paypal sends an email when you pay but you didnt use paypal lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I bought two boxes in 2 separate orders and not at the same time. I only received ONE invoice by email. I just now looked at the other order and saw that it is marked " shipped" as well, or I wouldn't know.. My bank does not put the time online, so I'm probably not going to be a huge help.
> 
> I am NOT tracking my boxes, for which I used reg. shipping. The ladies from Japan are pointing out some weird things with their box tracking.


Memebox has apparently changed their shipping method, and when I went to track the first notification I received since then about a package shipped standard mail....There was tons of really odd scans. I definitely will not be tracking those packages, and I really think the shipping changes are going to cause major delays.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I've heard that companies that do such things often ask for SSN, and I think US companies are legally required to ask for SSN after a certain amount, though I won't claim to know how all of that works.
> 
> I doubt Memebox will be asking anyone for such information, and I doubt they're legally required to. Even if just because they are located in Korea.
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie *A few people have messaged mentioned it to me, and a few have posted about it. Apparently the bloggers and youtubers that have received their boxes all had box 8 (that everyone knows of).*


This is stranger and stranger, because I've always " thought" that the boxes that were just a bit better, a bit posher, went to the bloggers.. Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that it happens sometimes,as companies want the bloggers to display their really lovely products..

CFisher, time to make a blog, girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> J/K. of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh ok. paypal sends an email when you pay but you didnt use paypal lol


No. I used my debit card for both purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

THIS THREAD NEEDS A LIVE CHAT!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

Just saw a girl on facebook that got 4th place in the jackpot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox has apparently changed their shipping method, and when I went to track the first notification I received since then about a package shipped standard mail....There was tons of really odd scans. I definitely will not be tracking those packages, and I really think the shipping changes are going to cause major delays.


Did they advise you of the shipping method they were going to use for this huge package or packages of items? You are certainly not obligated to tell me what the method is, but I would think they would want you to get your products very quickly and safely. Not have them travel via a slow boat.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

Friend inboxes a box 4

By express shipping pic to follow

Kinmys box4 . Looks better than the 8 thrown in a box . I like how she os video opening


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

not even 5th in australia lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Just saw a girl on facebook that got 4th place in the jackpot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm so glad. That is a lovely box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now we know more about prize distribution, that more than Box 8 is shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

or auckland lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> This is stranger and stranger, because I've always " thought" that the boxes that were just a bit better, a bit posher, went to the bloggers.. Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that it happens sometimes,as companies want the bloggers to display their really lovely products..
> 
> CFisher, time to make a blog, girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> J/K. of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know a LOT of people were concerned with how fair the jackpot would be, because of that factor. I don't know the bloggers/youtubers much at all, and I have no idea who received the boxes, I've just heard about it from some members here. 

Honestly, even I pondered if they would be silly enough to send out the Jackpot box to a major blogger to get themselves some free hype.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not even 5th in australia lol


Oh, you do not know that for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The boxes are on boats and airplanes and trucks and stuff.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Just saw a girl on facebook that got 4th place in the jackpot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't even remember what was in what number box.I'm just preparing myself to be disappointed when my box comes. LOL!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I don't even remember what was in what number box.
> 
> I'm just preparing myself to be disappointed when my box comes. LOL!


You can go to Memebox and look at " Sold out Memebox" and find it and see all the levels of prizes they said they were awarding AND how many of each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, you do not know that for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The boxes are on boats and airplanes and trucks and stuff.


i went on a world clock site to find furthest time zone cause i am a saddo


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You can go to Memebox and look at " Sold out Memebox" and find it and see all the levels of prizes they said they were awarding AND how many of each.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Too much work on a smartphone. I'll just wait for people to post their photos.

Yes, I'm that lazy. 

@@Jane George not just any odd 5th, but precisely 1:30pm tomorrow it was shipped. Hahaha!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i went on a world clock site to find furthest time zone cause i am a saddo


Are you saying that you are Sad? I don't know what " Saddo" means. I'm sorry.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Just saw a girl on facebook that got 4th place in the jackpot box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! 

@@GirlyGirlie I hope you get at least a 4th! (And another non-8 box!) 

Honestly, they handled it really strangely. Other than an email congratulating me on "wining" "st Place" and asking how I wanted my information published, they never contacted me about the shipment or anything of the sort. It just mysteriously arrived yesterday with DHL. They never even sent me tracking information, and my order page just shows that 1 box was shipped. 

They did handle the shipping quite well though. Everything was in Memeboxes, and all the items were bubble wrapped and taped in alternating layers (endless layers). And they silver ribboned the Memeboxes. The only strange thing was, they gave me the most beat up Memeboxes possible! While unpacking I've been moving the items into previous Memeboxes, I thought that was a little odd.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

saddo in my estimation means i have no life and do dull things for fun


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know a LOT of people were concerned with how fair the jackpot would be, because of that factor. I don't know the bloggers/youtubers much at all, and I have no idea who received the boxes, I've just heard about it from some members here.
> 
> Honestly, even I pondered if they would be silly enough to send out the Jackpot box to a major blogger to get themselves some free hype.


This box has certainly turned into an " Urban Legend" of sorts, LOL.

You know, it's quite possible that most people disliked Box 8 as I did.. and maybe they don't want to say what they received, if they have received anything yet, so are using the least desirable looking box as a " placeholder" until they write up a SURPRISE!!! blog post.. Hoping everyone gets a nice box, mostly. Whether non-blogger like me or world- blogger like some I know- but who didn't enter for the box they said. Hmm.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

according to memebox on facebook they have taken on new cs staff


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox has apparently changed their shipping method, and when I went to track the first notification I received since then about a package shipped standard mail....There was tons of really odd scans. I definitely will not be tracking those packages, and I really think the shipping changes are going to cause major delays.


I wonder why they changed to registered mail?  I didn't have an issue with lost items, but very delayed items.  registered mail seems to take longer, I would think

btw - even though I had ordered 3 E&amp;S boxes and all about eyes under the same account (just at different times), they didn't send it DHL.  They send EACH one separately.  I only got shipping emails on 2 of my orders.  The other two, I logged in and saw that they had shipped.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i wonder if they sold all or whether they kept some back as pr samples?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> according to memebox on facebook they have taken on new cs staff


well, they still don't respond to emails!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> This box has certainly turned into an " Urban Legend" of sorts, LOL.
> 
> You know, it's quite possible that most people disliked Box 8 as I did.. and maybe they don't want to say what they received, if they have received anything yet, so are using the least desirable looking box as a " placeholder" until they write up a SURPRISE!!! blog post.. Hoping everyone gets a nice box, mostly. Whether non-blogger like me or world- blogger like some I know- but who didn't enter for the box they said. Hmm.


I have no idea. I honestly haven't even seen any reviews or unboxings, I did a quick search and struggled to find anything, but it would make sense for it to take time for those sorts of things to move up towards the top of the searches. It seems like it could be small time bloggers/youtubers that some people on here just so happen to follow and stumbled onto. I really can't wait for people on here to start telling us about which boxes they received. I'm curious as to whether the rest of the boxes are as easily accurate as mine.

I am surprised that there hasn't been more information available for those that have received their boxes, because I know that Memebox did ship some others with DHL, and I've been told some people had their Jackpot box piggy backed onto other orders. I have a feeling there will be some people on here posting about it today. 

I wonder if Memebox will be doing this regularly/seasonally/whatnot to get rid of excess products.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie I hope you get at least a 4th! (And another non-8 box!)
> 
> ...


OH, WOW, you already have it!!

I am SO glad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would be so happy with box 9, truly. I made sure of that before I entered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

btw - I do not believe bloggers get better boxes or anything.   I am a blogger and I never got a better box!!  lol

I get the same stuff as everyone else, warts and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I pay for them too.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I don't even remember what was in what number box.
> 
> I'm just preparing myself to be disappointed when my box comes. LOL!


I'm pretty sure I got 9th lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> according to memebox on facebook they have taken on new cs staff


I hope " new" does not mean " untrained in any CS before now". LOL  Wow, kind of strange to be telling the public about their hiring situation on FB. MOST large companies that I know of handle those things internally, not shared with the public except when the job openings are posted for the public in some cases.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm so glad. That is a lovely box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now we know more about prize distribution, that more than Box 8 is shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah people are starting to get their boxes and soon we will see the other prizes too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder why they changed to registered mail?  I didn't have an issue with lost items, but very delayed items.  registered mail seems to take longer, I would think
> 
> btw - even though I had ordered 3 E&amp;S boxes and all about eyes under the same account (just at different times), they didn't send it DHL.  They send EACH one separately.  I only got shipping emails on 2 of my orders.  The other two, I logged in and saw that they had shipped.


I have no idea, I wonder if it's just to save money? I've never had issues with lost items either, thankfully, just lots of delays (and packages ending up in really bizarre locations during transit).

That makes no sense to me. You even mentioned that they didn't upgrade you for your scent boxes. I have only received 2 boxes through standard shipping, whereas the remaining 18ish now have all been upgraded. They constantly ship mine out 2-3 at a time, and will frequently hold a box for a few days or so to ship them all out together. I honestly just assumed they did that with everyone when they could. 

I also don't get shipping notifications most of the time. A lot of times I receive the box then the shipping notification a day or two later (or, never).

They are so inconsistent. If they were the same box, ordered on the same account, why on earth wouldn't they ship them together? Especially since it seems to save them money to do so.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> I'm pretty sure I got 9th lol


Anything but the Pure Smile heavy box, please!!! That I can get at Daiso even. Apita here has huge boxes full of Pure Smile stuff for less than 1000 yen (tax included).

So of course that means that's exactly what I'll get. LOL!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - I do not believe bloggers get better boxes or anything.   I am a blogger and I never got a better box!!  lol
> 
> I get the same stuff as everyone else, warts and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I pay for them too.


There's one who does and has for 4 years now. Here's a hint- her first Memebox was the Global with the tampons.

I think she has dropped Memebox reviews.. but does review every other box that is on earth.

I certainly didn't mean you, Biancardi, as you are my friend, and I would love for the Memebox bloggers to get good boxes, just have a problem with this one person who loved EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX for 4 years... until she announced that she was releasing her own box.... through a subscription site which handles some celeb. boxes.. Now, she finds fault with almost everything. Complete turnaround in 2 months.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OH, WOW, you already have it!!
> 
> I am SO glad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I would be so happy with box 9, truly. I made sure of that before I entered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, sorry. I thought you knew. Yeah, it just showed up randomly. I did hear that other people that found out their box was shipped before the 3rd, also were given no sort of notification from Memebox. I think that Memebox didn't want people to know that they weren't all being shipped at the same time.

Their box orders are so amusing to me. I wanted box 9 more than some of the higher boxes as well. I think once they ditched the elusive box 10, they really just went into chaos mode trying to readjust the other boxes before the Jackpot was released.

As for the customer service...I'm not at all surprised they posted that. People are constantly complaining about the lack of customer service, even on their Facebook page comments, so they probably are hoping to shush us about the matter. ...But I won't really believe it until I see people actually reporting that they're finally getting responses to problems that haven't been resolved for weeks now!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, they still don't respond to emails!


From what they said they are trainee ones.... Anything to save money


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Anything but the Pure Smile heavy box, please!!! That I can get at Daiso even. Apita here has huge boxes full of Pure Smile stuff for less than 1000 yen (tax included).
> 
> So of course that means that's exactly what I'll get. LOL!


LOL, I like that box pretty well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> saddo in my estimation means i have no life and do dull things for fun


You are so funny, as in " ha ha, you make me laugh" funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> LOL, I like that box pretty well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I get it then, you can have it!I'll trade you for Oral B Essential dental floss. I'm dead serious!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if they sold all or whether they kept some back as pr samples?


ROFLOL!!


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Anything but the Pure Smile heavy box, please!!! That I can get at Daiso even. Apita here has huge boxes full of Pure Smile stuff for less than 1000 yen (tax included).
> 
> So of course that means that's exactly what I'll get. LOL!


Pure smile is pretty cheap here. I hate those point pads lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - I do not believe bloggers get better boxes or anything.   I am a blogger and I never got a better box!!  lol
> 
> I get the same stuff as everyone else, warts and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I pay for them too.


I read ALL your reviews.. And I have never thought you got a " better" box or preferential treatment. I should have kept my mouth ( fingers) shut. Chances are the one girl known for getting extra items and the cutest whatevers didn't order the box in time. They went fast, and her experience with Memebox is limited to the Global with the feminine hygiene product, as described before but I didn't want it underlined in blue. Jeez.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

What does a tracking number that starts with RM mean? I just saw that on one of the JP box order summaries/ invoices. I've never seen it on my orders before.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Pure smile is pretty cheap here. I hate those point pads lol


Their masks literally burn my face. I hate that garbage.

Anyway, we shall see.

I wish you all good night.

I'm going to read an actual book now!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> ROFLOL!!


You do with a lot of boxes


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> btw - I do not believe bloggers get better boxes or anything.   I am a blogger and I never got a better box!!  lol
> 
> I get the same stuff as everyone else, warts and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I pay for them too.


lol @ warts! And repeats. You know what I mean. Pure smile, I am looking at you.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> If I get it then, you can have it!
> 
> I'll trade you for Oral B Essential dental floss. I'm dead serious!


Cinnamon waxed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my fave.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You do with a lot of boxes


Some of that stuff- the red triangular soap will be crumbling before they can display it as an example of their great PR projects.. but it may turn out to be a great PR project. I still can't tell...


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Cinnamon waxed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's my fave.


Mint please.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 4, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Mint please.


I'm going to read your blog.. I didn't know people thought the Vitamin box was " junk". It's difficult being a newbie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

i liked the vitamin box amd my teen son liked it too. I think everyone had a different opinion to the box.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 4, 2014)

As to new CS, I'm definately seeing improvements at the moment, I've got about 5 emails from them about my DHL trouble and at least they promised to try to resolve the situation so that's always something.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What does a tracking number that starts with RM mean? I just saw that on one of the JP box order summaries/ invoices. I've never seen it on my orders before.


I also wonder that too. My previous box started with RE and this time it's written RM. Maybe registered mail


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> As to new CS, I'm definately seeing improvements at the moment, I've got about 5 emails from them about my DHL trouble and at least they promised to try to resolve the situation so that's always something.


still nada here


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

we need a memebox trouble and strife thread... although this may be empty if we do that


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> still nada here


Maybe I'm just over-persistent LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Maybe I'm just over-persistent LOL


i'm somewhere between can't be bothered and fallen asleep. on good side other companies are treating me better.


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There's one who does and has for 4 years now. Here's a hint- her first Memebox was the Global with the tampons.
> 
> I think she has dropped Memebox reviews.. but does review every other box that is on earth.
> 
> I certainly didn't mean you, Biancardi, as you are my friend, and I would love for the Memebox bloggers to get good boxes, just have a problem with this one person who loved EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX for 4 years... until she announced that she was releasing her own box.... through a subscription site which handles some celeb. boxes.. Now, she finds fault with almost everything. Complete turnaround in 2 months.


I also noticed that this certain blogger loooves everything. Guess if you start criticising boxes they stop sending them to you for free. And why even get the memebox when you won't use anything because the ingredients aren't in English?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I also noticed that this certain blogger loooves everything. Guess if you start criticising boxes they stop sending them to you for free. And why even get the memebox when you won't use anything because the ingredients aren't in English?


i really am wondering who on earth this is... is it a blogger or a youtuber


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i really am wondering who on earth this is... is it a blogger or a youtuber


Me too i watch a few american youtubers one ive gone right off lately for everything being so amazeballz amd wow. I need to know who this person is .


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I can say who it isn't but I only started watching youtube in nov and blogging in oct so a little clueless


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I think it has just clicked. Yeah it has


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a blogger, very large site. If you google "subscription boxes" it'll be the first blog. (don't know if I'll break any rules by posting the name)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i was looking at a subscription site that has a wide variety of different types of box and noticed connection. The person reviews EVERYTHING


----------



## yunii (Sep 4, 2014)

I am still confused on who it is..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I always wonder about those bloggers who think EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX is just AMAZING and WONDERFUL and WILL USE IT.

I read those reviews for amusement.  I like bloggers who like some stuff, love some items and go on rants...haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahhhh its a huge blogger site that has joined up with another subscription service that is well known for celeb collaboration sub boxes


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always wonder about those bloggers who think EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX is just AMAZING and WONDERFUL and WILL USE IT.
> 
> I read those reviews for amusement.  I like bloggers who like some stuff, love some items and go on rants...haha


On the site in question I saw a review for a box that was just complete junk. The blogger said she was going to gift or swap everything, yet she still thought it was a great box. That site is just a good source of pictures and coupons for me, I disregard all the reviews. I also love when bloggers get ranty.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

I find that there are always things in the box that myself or son will use i don't i do say my son is using or nicked. Or like pore care o bought the box for him. If i dont like it or wont use i do say.


----------



## yunii (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always wonder about those bloggers who think EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX is just AMAZING and WONDERFUL and WILL USE IT.
> 
> I read those reviews for amusement.  I like bloggers who like some stuff, love some items and go on rants...haha


hehe, I am one of those people that I usually like all the stuffs I get in boxes because I love trying new things.

I think the only time I went on a rant was the time memebox send those useless tampon in one of the memebox global.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 4, 2014)

If it's the blogger I think about, she doesn't even write all the reviews herself anymore! I've noticed it just recently.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to admit I am very honest on youtube and on my blog.... painfully. I was born with no tact.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

I know some bloggers who just puts up a photo and copy every information from the card. Fin. I think memebox just send them the box for their web space, not their opinions..


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 4, 2014)

/grumbles about bloggers who post things like "wish I could find the ingredients list but here you go here's what's in the box"!

That's not a review, it's an unboxing, which is very different. I've spent 3+ hours on blog posts trying to scour the Internet looking for ingredients lists, sometimes attempting to translate Korean by hand (which is also why I haven't updated my blog in ages, because it's so time consuming). Sometimes it's impossible to find the full ingredients list, especially for the obscure Memebox items. But sometimes it's _very, very easy_. At the very least, one can find basic information about main ingredients from KoreaDepot, Memebox itself, etc.

Unboxings are important, especially if you get a box for free and earlier than regular subscribers. But for goodness' sake, don't call it a _review_.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i have to admit i like youtubers that rant...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

i am more of an unboxer, or a general ranter depending on mood


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> /grumbles about bloggers who post things like "wish I could find the ingredients list but here you go here's what's in the box"!
> 
> That's not a review, it's an unboxing, which is very different. I've spent 3+ hours on blog posts trying to scour the Internet looking for ingredients lists, sometimes attempting to translate Korean by hand (which is also why I haven't updated my blog in ages, because it's so time consuming). Sometimes it's impossible to find the full ingredients list, especially for the obscure Memebox items. But sometimes it's _very, very easy_. At the very least, one can find basic information about main ingredients from KoreaDepot, Memebox itself, etc.
> 
> Unboxings are important, especially if you get a box for free and earlier than regular subscribers. But for goodness' sake, don't call it a _review_.


agreed!  I look to try and find ingredients too.  If the ingredients list is on the package in english, I will take a photo of that and put that on my blog, just because I think it might be helpful.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Is anyone else starting to wonder if they're even going to send out affiliate codes this month?


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 4, 2014)

So I had placed an order through the US Only section for two of those Missha Latte cleansers back when they were on sale and before they changed it to the $50 minimum for free shipping. The site had said it wouldn't be shipped until 9.3, but it looks like it was mailed 9.2, and I should get it today! Yay!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So I had placed an order through the US Only section for two of those Missha Latte cleansers back when they were on sale and before they changed it to the $50 minimum for free shipping. The site had said it wouldn't be shipped until 9.3, but it looks like it was mailed 9.2, and I should get it today! Yay!!


I received mine yesterday, and was surprised about that as well.

I really thought they were going to be small or medium sized tubes considering they were charging $5 (it is Memebox, after all), and was shocked to see how large they were! 

Has anyone used their Missha cleansers yet (I know a lot of us purchased 1 or 2), if so how did you like them?


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is anyone else starting to wonder if they're even going to send out affiliate codes this month?


I was thinking about the Same...

If they would say that hey, no codes this Month, but we're releasing the best boxes ever that will definitely be worth it even without codes... That would be promising. Or at least something.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is anyone else starting to wonder if they're even going to send out affiliate codes this month?


I dont really care anymore though, im just hoping they will restock KMW 1 and thumbs up. Im so sad i missed those


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to buy another box, which one would you get? The Jeju or the OMG3? The omg description looks promising!

Im hoping for bee venom, syn-ake, stem cell products in my OMG box...

And i think including a missha first treatment essence (30ml..) or any other sk II dupe essence in the KMW2 box would be a Great idea, but we'll see..

Or Maybe the innisfree soybean essence will be in the jeju box?

Im also wondering if it is possible that the blithe rejuvenating berry will be included in the berry box too... I would be really Happy but there so many berry products out there


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

It would definitely be different if they flat out told us there would be no codes, I think the way they avoid such things is part of what irks me. But I don't think they're going to be releasing boxes with improved quality to make up the difference, because that would be something that made me more willing to keep throwing money at them! 

I kept getting the K Style/Thumbs Up/Korea's Most Wanted boxes confused and completely missed the Korea's Most wanted. When they released the spoiler I spazzed out because I REALLY wanted that item (and it was impossible to find online, except a few places that were selling it for $35 plus high shipping fees!) I bought more than one because I really wanted the berry one or the honey citrus one and was afraid I'd get the green one (which isn't for dry skin). Was there something in particular you were looking for in that box? 

That's a tough one. The Jeju products are really popular in Korea, and some of the most favored brands have Jeju products/lines, so I did get that box. But even though the first OMG box was lacking weird/creepy stuff (which Korean skincare is known for) I did regret missing that box and have bought the 2 or 3. Honestly, I think both could be amazing, or could end up leaving a lot of people disappointed. However, they keep doing OMG boxes, whereas the From Jeju box seems like it's more likely to contain unique items that won't be in other boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Edit.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@Andrea_s I almost never see Innisfree in the entire memeuniverse except for one tiny capsule pack in an older memebox. I do, however think that the Jeju box will be a good one, if not great. The words 'green tea' and 'volcanic ash' calls out to me, but you might also get the secret nature stuff which didnt sell out. 

I personally got the OMG3 (as a value set with the cute3) because I want to believe that they will improve on the theme after all the rant on how un-OMG the 1st one was. If you are considering the berry box, look at the Vitamin/tropical fruits box..it would probably be of similar standard. Not sure if that item you want would be included, slim chance..


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I received mine yesterday, and was surprised about that as well.
> 
> I really thought they were going to be small or medium sized tubes considering they were charging $5 (it is Memebox, after all), and was shocked to see how large they were!
> 
> Has anyone used their Missha cleansers yet (I know a lot of us purchased 1 or 2), if so how did you like them?


I LOVE the Missha Super Aqua Refreshing Foam Cleanser. It's just perfect all the way around.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Part of me hopes that Memebox will realize now that we really do want all the crazy skincare in the OMG box.

But a larger part of me feels like there will probably be some fun, unique items, but nothing that is over the top to the point where it would freak anyone out.

But seriously, they do an entire snail box (or two), isn't it clear we're not grossed out easily?!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It would definitely be different if they flat out told us there would be no codes, I think the way they avoid such things is part of what irks me. But I don't think they're going to be releasing boxes with improved quality to make up the difference, because that would be something that made me more willing to keep throwing money at them!
> 
> I kept getting the K Style/Thumbs Up/Korea's Most Wanted boxes confused and completely missed the Korea's Most wanted. When they released the spoiler I spazzed out because I REALLY wanted that item (and it was impossible to find online, except a few places that were selling it for $35 plus high shipping fees!) I bought more than one because I really wanted the berry one or the honey citrus one and was afraid I'd get the green one (which isn't for dry skin). Was there something in particular you were looking for in that box?
> 
> That's a tough one. The Jeju products are really popular in Korea, and some of the most favored brands have Jeju products/lines, so I did get that box. But even though the first OMG box was lacking weird/creepy stuff (which Korean skincare is known for) I did regret missing that box and have bought the 2 or 3. Honestly, I think both could be amazing, or could end up leaving a lot of people disappointed. However, they keep doing OMG boxes, whereas the From Jeju box seems like it's more likely to contain unique items that won't be in other boxes.


Yes, the patting Water as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Andrea_s I almost never see Innisfree in the entire memeuniverse except for one tiny capsule pack in an older memebox. I do, however think that the Jeju box will be a good one, if not great. The words 'green tea' and 'volcanic ash' calls out to me, but you might also get the secret nature stuff which didnt sell out.
> 
> I personally got the OMG3 (as a value set with the cute3) because I want to believe that they will improve on the theme after all the rant on how un-OMG the 1st one was. If you are considering the berry box, look at the Vitamin/tropical fruits box..it would probably be of similar standard. Not sure if that item you want would be included, slim chance..


What about it being included in a luckybox? Im taking every posdibility into account


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

Btw, the earth and sea box is on insta!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> What about it being included in a luckybox? Im taking every posdibility into account
> 
> I never bought a luckybox, so im not sure if it's only from global boxes or the themed boxes too?


You only wanted the box for the patting water as well?

I'm under the impression that luckyboxes can contain items from any of their boxes, and they also sometimes contain items not from other boxes. Lately, Memebox doesn't seem as big on sticking to the themes (or their rules), from what I've seen lately.

I REALLY hope the patting water is in other boxes, but I really doubt that it will happen.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry, deleted it bc it wasnt about boxes!


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love for Memebox to make an announcement about the affiliate codes- all of a sudden they disappeared without warning and it's already 4 days into the month. That, the lack of proper customer service, and the crappy 3 VIP points last month really deters me from ordering even though I want a few of the boxes especially the Jeju one.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I would love for Memebox to make an announcement about the affiliate codes- all of a sudden they disappeared without warning and it's already 4 days into the month. That, the lack of proper customer service, and the crappy 3 VIP points last month really deters me from ordering even though I want a few of the boxes especially the Jeju one.


I did buy the Jeju...Using up the last of my points. A lot of people on here have a love/hate relationship with Memebox that is leaning more towards hate at the moment. I REALLY did think they might get it together this month, but they've started this month off on a really bad note.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think this no codes or points thing is working out for them. When I checked the stock of the gel/jelly box the day after it released, there were less than 50 in stock. Now I check the stock of the Jeju box, and there are still 200+


----------



## Mandy777 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone!  I haven't posted on here before, but I have been following this thread for a while.  I know everyone's curious about what Jackpot boxes everyone else received and just wanted to share that I actually received the 2nd place box yesterday!!  I thought something may be up when I received an express shipping notification e-mail on Tuesday.  I only paid for standard shipping and was only expecting the one box, so I was curious why it was upgraded to express.  Everything came in three boxes and from what I could tell it looks like it was all of the products that were in the picture they included on the jackpot box description page.  Unfortunately, I didn't get a lot of time to look through everything.  My two-year old son thought it was great fun to open the boxes with me, and then proceed to grab things out of them and run away to stash them all over the living room   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I had to quickly stuff everything back in the boxes to go through at a later time.  Hopefully after I get home from work today!


----------



## yunii (Sep 4, 2014)

Mandy777 said:


> Hello everyone!  I haven't posted on here before, but I have been following this thread for a while.  I know everyone's curious about what Jackpot boxes everyone else received and just wanted to share that I actually received the 2nd place box yesterday!!  I thought something may be up when I received an express shipping notification e-mail on Tuesday.  I only paid for standard shipping and was only expecting the one box, so I was curious why it was upgraded to express.  Everything came in three boxes and from what I could tell it looks like it was all of the products that were in the picture they included on the jackpot box description page.  Unfortunately, I didn't get a lot of time to look through everything.  My two-year old son thought it was great fun to open the boxes with me, and then proceed to grab things out of them and run away to stash them all over the living room   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I had to quickly stuff everything back in the boxes to go through at a later time.  Hopefully after I get home from work today!


Congrats on getting 2nd place!


----------



## mellee (Sep 4, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Yeah, I don't think this no codes or points thing is working out for them. When I checked the stock of the gel/jelly box the day after it released, there were less than 50 in stock. Now I check the stock of the Jeju box, and there are still 200+


Where can you check the availability of a box?


----------



## mellee (Sep 4, 2014)

Mandy777 said:


> Hello everyone!  I haven't posted on here before, but I have been following this thread for a while.  I know everyone's curious about what Jackpot boxes everyone else received and just wanted to share that I actually received the 2nd place box yesterday!!  I thought something may be up when I received an express shipping notification e-mail on Tuesday.  I only paid for standard shipping and was only expecting the one box, so I was curious why it was upgraded to express.  Everything came in three boxes and from what I could tell it looks like it was all of the products that were in the picture they included on the jackpot box description page.  Unfortunately, I didn't get a lot of time to look through everything.  My two-year old son thought it was great fun to open the boxes with me, and then proceed to grab things out of them and run away to stash them all over the living room   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So I had to quickly stuff everything back in the boxes to go through at a later time.  Hopefully after I get home from work today!


How wonderful!  Have fun with all your goodies!!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

mellee said:


> Where can you check the availability of a box?


You put the box in your cart and then keep changing the quantity you're ordering.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There's one who does and has for 4 years now. Here's a hint- her first Memebox was the Global with the tampons.
> 
> I think she has dropped Memebox reviews.. but does review every other box that is on earth.
> 
> I certainly didn't mean you, Biancardi, as you are my friend, and I would love for the Memebox bloggers to get good boxes, just have a problem with this one person who loved EVERYTHING in EVERY BOX for 4 years... until she announced that she was releasing her own box.... through a subscription site which handles some celeb. boxes.. Now, she finds fault with almost everything. Complete turnaround in 2 months.


At first I thought i knew who you were talking about... then realized that MSA has only been blogging for 2 years and not 4, so I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> You put the box in your cart and then keep changing the quantity you're ordering.


If we have a master list of FAQs hiding somewhere, this should be on it.


----------



## mellee (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> You put the box in your cart and then keep changing the quantity you're ordering.


HAHA!  I'm absolutely not scheming enough to have figured this out on my own!  =)


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

OiiO said:


> At first I thought i knew who you were talking about... then realized that MSA has only been blogging for 2 years and not 4, so I'm all out of ideas.


That's who I'm talking about.


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm so confused on this blogger. Can someone say who it is? I don't think namedropping is against policy.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

OiiO said:


> At first I thought i knew who you were talking about... then realized that MSA has only been blogging for 2 years and not 4, so I'm all out of ideas.


I think the only blogger who is releasing a box through a company is MSA, so I'm assuming that is who they're referring to.

Ah, nevermind, already confirmed lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

strangely i often use that site but only to look which boxes ship to the uk


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

The thing that people need to realize about MSA, is in my opinion, that entire website is more of an "unboxing" blog. I don't really thing she has ever written more than one sentence abut a product in a box, and it usually is something like "this isn't my style but I'll be passing this along to a friend" or "I love this brand so I'm happy to try this product." And that's about it. 

So I'm not sure how this came about in the conversation (I'm 170 posts behind on this thread so I'm just going to let them go and start from here lol) but while I do follow MSA, I do it for unboxings to see whats in new boxes that I haven't heard much about yet etc. I don't follow her for her opinions on products, because she doesn't seem to have many. That's why I follow smaller blogs, and why I run a smaller blog. I appreciate the time and effort it takes to try and give an honest opinion on each product and the box as a whole. Not saying I don't appreciate the hard work that MSA puts in as well, but her blog is set up to be more of an information source on boxes rather than getting the in-depth and honest opinion of the blogger.

I know this is off-topic so I won't say anything more about it but I just wanted to give my 2 cents lol


----------



## OiiO (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> That's who I'm talking about.





avarier said:


> I'm so confused on this blogger. Can someone say who it is? I don't think namedropping is against policy.





MissJexie said:


> I think the only blogger who is releasing a box through a company is MSA, so I'm assuming that is who they're referring to.
> 
> Ah, nevermind, already confirmed lol


Well, I know that it seems to be the only site that fits the profile, but GirlyGirlie said that the blogger was doing it for 4 years, and I remember when MSA started (she's a member here on MUT), and that was only 2 years ago. I started my blog around the same time, and we were doing the whole "follow me I'll follow you" thing like total noobs back then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The thing that people need to realize about MSA, is in my opinion, that entire website is more of an "unboxing" blog. I don't really thing she has ever written more than one sentence abut a product in a box, and it usually is something like "this isn't my style but I'll be passing this along to a friend" or "I love this brand so I'm happy to try this product." And that's about it.


I actually stumbled onto that site accidentally somehow, and it's what got me interested in subscription boxes recently. I checked her reviews to see what was in monthly boxes for certain subscriptions before signing up, but it was the same way for me. I wasn't really reading through for her opinions since I just wanted to see what was in the boxes, but it really is a shame that she would take advantage of how popular her site is to sway people's opinions. Her site pops up first for pretty much every subscription box type search I've placed!

@@Mandy777 Congratulations! I was really curious as to whether the upgrades some people noticed were multi box winnings, so I hope some other people on this forum noticed some upgrades to DHL (and get good boxes either way).


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay I just got my Missha cleansers! Green Tea, Chocolate &amp; Strawberry. Can't wait to try them! And wow they ARE quite large tubes...awesome!

@@cfisher yes love/hate all the way...such a rollercoaster! With all the issues and not sleeping enough because we stay up late or wake up early for new box releases... I don't think I've had this much drama in a relationship since before I was married lol.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

If anyone took notice, it seems both Memebox global &amp; Korea's instagram posts stopped a week ago. It's like a team packed and left in the middle of the night lol. But I was assured the company still exists because of the jeju/KMW2 box release. Otherwise I would've assumed the worst.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my Koreas most wanted today. It's been laying on the post office for 2 days, and I have been home so late from work I havent had time to pick it up before now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think this is a great box, really good. After the huge dissapointment earlier today when I saw the contents of the All about eyes this really helps a bit. 

Already tried 



Spoiler



the sleeping mask from pure something. Can't bother go check as I'm tired &gt;.&lt; But it feels so good on the skin. Super excited to see how nourished my skin will feel tomorrow, plus it has the most amazing tropical-ish scent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel yay I am so happy for you! I like that this box looks and feels expensive~ I got a note today and haven't picked the box up yet...I can't be bothered to check the tracking no because it is all messed up. I'll probably go tmr if nothing is keeping me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got my Koreas most wanted today. It's been laying on the post office for 2 days, and I have been home so late from work I havent had time to pick it up before now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think this is a great box, really good. After the huge dissapointment earlier today when I saw the contents of the All about eyes this really helps a bit.
> 
> ...


I was so happy to see that in there, I had actually been tempted to buy it in the Memeshop, so glad I didn't...There is no worse feeling than buying something in the Memeshop, only to receive it in a box afterwards.

On a side note, I noticed on Memebox's Facebook page that when someone asked about AFFILIATE codes, they gave a response about the new codes and told everyone about the codes for $5 off 3 boxes and $8 off 4 boxes. Then they just ignored everyone when they pointed out that those are not affiliate codes. Am I the only one that thinks this is a really bad sign for what's to come?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> If anyone took notice, it seems both Memebox global &amp; Korea's instagram posts stopped a week ago. It's like a team packed and left in the middle of the night lol. But I was assured the company still exists because of the jeju/KMW2 box release. Otherwise I would've assumed the worst.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes I noticed that when memebox Korea stopped liking my posts . And commenting too. There posts stopped the the same time as the issue. I wonder if the power shortage and holidays did some damage in the district. I know workers are not allowed to enter the district or face arrest . So this could of all happened and they could do nothing till holidays ended and they could return to work


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Theblondeangel yay I am so happy for you! I like that this box looks and feels expensive~ I got a note today and haven't picked the box up yet...I can't be bothered to check the tracking no because it is all messed up. I'll probably go tmr if nothing is keeping me.


Yes it does! Feels like a great value for the cost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you will be happy with yours when you pick it up too!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was so happy to see that in there, I had actually been tempted to buy it in the Memeshop, so glad I didn't...There is no worse feeling than buying something in the Memeshop, only to receive it in a box afterwards.
> 
> On a side note, I noticed on Memebox's Facebook page that when someone asked about AFFILIATE codes, they gave a response about the new codes and told everyone about the codes for $5 off 3 boxes and $8 off 4 boxes. Then they just ignored everyone when they pointed out that those are not affiliate codes. Am I the only one that thinks this is a really bad sign for what's to come?


Oh yes she is in a Facebook group and so many people are asking for codes to bloggers and we not hearing news so she posted it . And it was met with ignored email feeling of have they blocked me type of feeling. They said on my email they are behind and sorting some new things out and may get then out soon. But it's like there stringing us along with a carrot


----------



## catyz (Sep 4, 2014)

not sure if this is already added but I know a lot of people really like the secret key super plumping jelly cream, it's currently on sale in the shop: http://us.memebox.com/today-s-sales/72-hour-sale


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was so happy to see that in there, I had actually been tempted to buy it in the Memeshop, so glad I didn't...There is no worse feeling than buying something in the Memeshop, only to receive it in a box afterwards.
> 
> On a side note, I noticed on Memebox's Facebook page that when someone asked about AFFILIATE codes, they gave a response about the new codes and told everyone about the codes for $5 off 3 boxes and $8 off 4 boxes. Then they just ignored everyone when they pointed out that those are not affiliate codes. Am I the only one that thinks this is a really bad sign for what's to come?


You don't say! It feels so bad &gt;&lt; I've done that a couple times myself. 

I hope they really give us codes.. We do so much for them, promoting them and supporting Memebox like no tomorow. The least they can do back is give us some 5$ off coupons or something. That's beneficial for both of us anyway. I'm personally on a no-meme buy myself cause of this. There's a ton of boxes I want, but not going to buy unless they give out codes. Hopefully when they see less people buying they will give them out!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh yes she is in a Facebook group and so many people are asking for codes to bloggers and we not hearing news so she posted it . And it was met with ignored email feeling of have they blocked me type of feeling. They said on my email they are behind and sorting some new things out and may get then out soon. But it's like there stringing us along with a carrot


It really is just ridiculous. It was bad enough that it took them a few days to even send out the VIP thing. I mean, where is all of their focus going? They mentioned changes on their Facebook page, and I hope it's some grand, amazing news, because I think they're really just letting everything slide.

My pooch escaped up the stairs and snuck into my room and started ripping open all the bubble wrapped items. My immediate response was that I was just grateful he took care of a bit more of the work for me. I think the Mememagic is dying out for me now. ...They really better get it together, I think they're going to be losing all of their biggest buyers if they don't.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yes I noticed that when memebox Korea stopped liking my posts . And commenting too. There posts stopped the the same time as the issue. I wonder if the power shortage and holidays did some damage in the district. I know workers are not allowed to enter the district or face arrest . So this could of all happened and they could do nothing till holidays ended and they could return to work


Is this power shortage real? I don't want to assume the worst, but it seems absurd that a million dollar company did not establish a backup.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok just caught up, boy was that a whirlwind! I personally stopped reading MSA because I felt her "reviews" weren't honest and I like reading what bloggers actually think of the product. And it upset me that she doesn't try almost anything in the boxes, just says it all go to someone else. Why would you start a subscription blog if you don't try anything? It's weird to me. I enjoy ranty bloggers too! If you like rants, I go on a few lol

For the earth and sea tracking, is anyone else seeing a bunch of code on the tracking page? Mine has the info at the top and then the part that scrolls is just a bunch of code. I don't know if everyone is seeing it or if my tracking is just f-ed up.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Is this power shortage real? I don't want to assume the worst, but it seems absurd that a million dollar company did not establish a backup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not just the company it was the area district all buisness were in the same boat. . Hense why auntie couldn't get hold of her son on a placement in a company over there. That's how I understood it and holidsys on too . But you know Koreans are so up with it . I don't understand the no update in social media unless all exchanges were also down in the area as well.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> For the earth and sea tracking, is anyone else seeing a bunch of code on the tracking page? Mine has the info at the top and then the part that scrolls is just a bunch of code. I don't know if everyone is seeing it or if my tracking is just f-ed up.


Yes, I'm having a problem with it too...when I tried through a different site, it said something about not being able to contact the server in Korea...I'm wondering if the power outage folks are talking about may be the reason why our tracking isn't working?! You'd think major servers would have backup, but you never know.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yes, I'm having a problem with it too...when I tried through a different site, it said something about not being able to contact the server in Korea...I'm wondering if the power outage folks are talking about may be the reason why our tracking isn't working?! You'd think major servers would have backup, but you never know.


Oh yeah maybe I didn't think of that being a contributing factor. We will see how this RM thing works, I don't have high hopes lol


----------



## EmiB (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this e-mail regarding my order from Memebox US that was suppose to ship yesterday:

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you so much for ordering from our 'USA Exclusives' Store!

We sincerely apologize for the delay, but we just received confirmation from our vendor that your item(s) is out-of-stock and it will not be replenished.

We would like to take care of this right away, and refund the out-of-stock item as memepoints to your account (points are like cash, and you can use them at checkout at any time).

To see which item(s) is out of stock- please check your account and the memepoints credited to your account will reflect the price of that item(s).

Once again, thank you for your patience and we will strive to make sure this doesn't happen again.

Sincerely,
Memebox Global Team

Ok edit, one of the items is missing and they gave the whole amount in points. Very nice!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I also noticed that this certain blogger loooves everything. Guess if you start criticising boxes they stop sending them to you for free. And why even get the memebox when you won't use anything because the ingredients aren't in English?


I say it as it is. I give stars how i like and i tell the truth. If i don't like the box, i don't like the box. But it doesnt mean that i don't like memebox, its just that box wasn't well suited for my taste.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Aww man does this mean my box is STILL in korea?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Just got this e-mail regarding my order from Memebox US that was suppose to ship yesterday:
> 
> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> ...


so you receive nothing ,none of the order just points , is this the standard 3 points per order lol,


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 4, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Ok edit, one of the items is missing and they gave the whole amount in points. Very nice!



that's a bit ridiculous... they should refund the full amount to your account as proper cash, not memepoints!

I would like to buy luckybox 10 and the jeju one, but there are no codes out. If we start buying without codes, then they will not release any. What's the point if we buy the boxes, even with bad customer service, and full price!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Aww man does this mean my box is STILL in korea?


yes it in original country of korea


----------



## EmiB (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so you receive nothing ,none of the order just points , is this the standard 3 points per order lol,


No, one of the items is coming. Just spoke to soon...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I would like to buy luckybox 10 and the jeju one, but there are no codes out. If we start buying without codes, then they will not release any. What's the point if we buy the boxes, even with bad customer service, and full price!


Yep I'm on strike too. No boxes without points or blogger codes!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes it in original country of korea


What on earth.....sigh everyone already got thr scent boxes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> What on earth.....sigh everyone already got thr scent boxes


Only those of us who had our bundle upgraded to DHL Express shipping. If yours was sent standard it could take a week or more.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks to me that in their US Store they sell items that they don't have in stock. My 2 items that I ordered were supposed to ship yesterday. Did you guys get anything extra for your delay from the US store?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Only those of us who had our bundle upgraded to DHL Express shipping. If yours was sent standard it could take a week or more.


I did buy the bundle.... Was it automatically upgraded or did u guys pay extra?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> What on earth.....sigh everyone already got thr scent boxes


Not me. Still no sign of both my tropical and floral. Hmm. (and I didn't even send an email. Too much for being a loyal and understanding customer..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 4, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Looks to me that in their US Store they sell items that they don't have in stock. My 2 items that I ordered were supposed to ship yesterday. Did you guys get anything extra for your delay from the US store?


What did you order? My Missha cleansers said they'd ship 9/3. Got them today &amp; the shipping label says it shipped 9/2.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> that's a bit ridiculous... they should refund the full amount to your account as proper cash, not memepoints!
> 
> I would like to buy luckybox 10 and the jeju one, but there are no codes out. If we start buying without codes, then they will not release any. What's the point if we buy the boxes, even with bad customer service, and full price!


There is a buy two boxes get a free shipping code, but I've heard it isn't working. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## EmiB (Sep 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What did you order? My Missha cleansers said they'd ship 9/3. Got them today &amp; the shipping label says it shipped 9/2.


I ordered 2 Missha cleansers and the pomegranate one is missing. The other one shipped today.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I ordered 2 Missha cleansers and the pomegranate one is missing. The other one shipped today.


They gave you enough points to cover even the items that you did receive?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I checked my August 14th USA orders - still have not shipped out, but other orders I made last week did.

sigh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I did buy the bundle.... Was it automatically upgraded or did u guys pay extra?


Some were upgraded and some were not it looks like. I don't know what rhyme or reason was behind it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yep I'm on strike too. No boxes without points or blogger codes!


I join the club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

I cannot join that strike, because they will offer great boxes during that strike!  I wish they would get their act together before taking off for their long holiday.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't been on this thread much today so I'm totally sorry if this was discussed already, but did anyone else see that these are being released tomorrow?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

You're kidding me right.. Drugstore brands like these are my weaknesses..


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?! Tony Moly and Holika Holika?!

Darn you, Memebox. You may end up getting my moneys sooner than I'd like, after all.

Where did you see those?!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?! Tony Moly and Holika Holika?!
> 
> Darn you, Memebox. You may end up getting my moneys sooner than I'd like, after all.
> 
> Where did you see those?!


A blogger I follow posted about them but I haven't found out where she found them yet LOL

and as I say that...I get an email LOL


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 4, 2014)

When You're gone on vacation for the long weekend and it takes you 4 days to catch up with 20+ pages to read on here.......

..........................you know this thread is FLYING lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Well crap, those two boxes are gonna blow my no buy/strike! Damn you memebox, you know how to play this game!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

I think my memebox break is going to be ending tomorrow


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> A blogger I follow posted about them but I haven't found out where she found them yet LOL
> 
> and as I say that...I get an email LOL


Then my email should be arriving shortly...I hope!

Oh, wow. Looks like they may have hooked us all back in again. Watch them release codes after we all buy out these boxes.

I'm really curious to see how these boxes will go. Part of me wonders if they'll be done like a nakedbox.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the spoiler was an affiliate e-mail because it goes on about "driving crazy traffic" to our channels/blogs with the spoilers...

although I'll just wait until the boxes actually come out to post about them, otherwise it's just redundant lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't been on this thread much today so I'm totally sorry if this was discussed already, but did anyone else see that these are being released tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saw this...oh my!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think the spoiler was an affiliate e-mail because it goes on about "driving crazy traffic" to our channels/blogs with the spoilers...
> 
> although I'll just wait until the boxes actually come out to post about them, otherwise it's just redundant lol


Well, we only have about...10 hours to wait.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

Seriously I some POINTS, people! LOL

MEMEBOX GIVE US COUPON CODES PLEASEEEE &lt;/3


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> agreed!  I look to try and find ingredients too.  If the ingredients list is on the package in english, I will take a photo of that and put that on my blog, just because I think it might be helpful.


One of the reasons I love your blog....there's actual information on it! I know what you do is probably (extremely) time consuming and one of the reasons I could never do it but it shows me that you actually care about the process and believe in what you're doing. I remember you saying part of the reason you started blogging was because you couldn't remember what each product was for or needed to research it anyway. Well I would just like to say thank you for sharing, you make my life a little easier and I also value your opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm also guessing there will be no VIP pricing on these boxes since the picture I saw said a 1pm stocking time.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm also guessing there will be no VIP pricing on these boxes since the picture I saw said a 1pm stocking time.


I missed that.

Okay, no VIP pricing? They're really pinching pennies now. 

Watch there be no value set option.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

i just uploaded the 2 new boxes and instagram is mental,, my no buy rule has ended both boxes are going to be mine ,I'm even going to use some points god damn it,


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2014)

they might have VIP sales for those boxes.  The 1pm is for "everyone"   This email was for affiliates and then maybe in the am, the VIP will get the special discount.  Or I am hoping....

I hope these are not just makeup boxes, but a nice actual mix.  I may have to get both!  I still want a secret key/skin food set of boxes.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't been on this thread much today so I'm totally sorry if this was discussed already, but did anyone else see that these are being released tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I was NOT expecting this. I'm going to have to break my no-buy!!!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 4, 2014)

What is so special about these two boxes? I feel lost!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad I saved up my points from not getting Jeju yet... I did ask for the Holika2 months ago so I AM SO GETTING IT!! Please be true~


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't.wait.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

Okay, and I know the photos they use for promotion are total bunk, but that cat blusher/highlighter compact in the Holika Holika photo has been on my wishlist, big time. I'm going to try really hard not to set myself up for disappointment - it probably won't be in the box, right?

Also, p-r-a-y-i-n-g for VIP sale and express bundle!

(edited for punctuation and clarity, way too excited)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There is a buy two boxes get a free shipping code, but I've heard it isn't working. Anyone know anything about this?


I can never get that damn code to work unless I buy like 4 boxes and play with it mercilessly while adding boxes and trying to use the code. I think once it actually worked on one VIP account.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot join that strike, because they will offer great boxes during that strike!  I wish they would get their act together before taking off for their long holiday.


I can't either. Sorry girls. They will inevitably release something I think I MUST have and with the holidays coming I will use my extras for gift bags and baskets. Bottom line, I have no willpower. I can admit this.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

A2 nd place jackpot has hit the Facebook group


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks good~ But I am still glad I saved up for other boxes... my budget is running low. I am most willing to pay only for #18 and Holika2 now.

Uni is reopening in weeks, there are things I need to pay for lol~ Glad I worked in summer.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

Sooo jealous of all that IOPE!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> A2 nd place jackpot has hit the Facebook group


Where are u seeing this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. aww man i wish i got 2nd place. I've been eyeing thhe iope cushion forever!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 4, 2014)

ok no emails then 5 come along together ,but really its only the 4th i don't need the shipping emails for global 15,moisture surge and the pouch and another issue sorted,


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I haven't been on this thread much today so I'm totally sorry if this was discussed already, but did anyone else see that these are being released tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!!This is why I can't join your strike girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: FINALLY caught up! You girls posted a lot today. No more random posts from me....hours late.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!
> 
> This is why I can't join your strike girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha I think we need to be firm about wanting the codes, but with these it might be tough.

Also, I have been on no-buy since end of Aug. I think I need to give myself a pat on the back before 1pm tmr lols


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 4, 2014)

If there's vip and a bundle I might.

If not I won't.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 4, 2014)

Mandy777 said:


> Hello everyone! I haven't posted on here before, but I have been following this thread for a while. I know everyone's curious about what Jackpot boxes everyone else received and just wanted to share that I actually received the 2nd place box yesterday!! I thought something may be up when I received an express shipping notification e-mail on Tuesday. I only paid for standard shipping and was only expecting the one box, so I was curious why it was upgraded to express. Everything came in three boxes and from what I could tell it looks like it was all of the products that were in the picture they included on the jackpot box description page. Unfortunately, I didn't get a lot of time to look through everything. My two-year old son thought it was great fun to open the boxes with me, and then proceed to grab things out of them and run away to stash them all over the living room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I had to quickly stuff everything back in the boxes to go through at a later time. Hopefully after I get home from work today!


So I got the lower prizes as my box is coming as standard mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I think im only going to get the holika holika box. But the biggest fan of tony moly.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 4, 2014)

I really hope this isn't what's going to happen, they release all the most coveted boxes and just never give us points or codes. Just to see if we still buy. Ugh.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If there's vip and a bundle I might.
> 
> If not I won't.


That's pretty much how I feel. I love both brands, but if we have no idea what we're getting, I'm not sure it's worth the risk...Since I'm not big on makeup.

The previous boxes with similar brands (Etude House...And I forget the second one, I only saw the unboxings online) were mostly makeup.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

I found a fourth place one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> jackpot box~


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Another 2nd place just went up on IG


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If there's vip and a bundle I might.
> 
> If not I won't.


I commend you for being strong.

@@cfisher It's true they did have disastrous brand boxes before...(was it Banila Co.?). But I seldom get disappointed by Holika2, Skin Food and Innisfree. Was on my memewishlist since forever..


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Cfisher when are we going to be able to see ur awesome unboxing


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder how much those boxes will cost...I remember the Etude House one was rather pricey. I love both brands but I'm still standing firm on a strike until we get codes and points! I can always pick up the things I want from Holika Holika and Tony Moly elsewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I commend you for being strong.
> 
> @@cfisher It's true they did have disastrous brand boxes before...(was it Banila Co.?). But I seldom get disappointed by Holika2, Skin Food and Innisfree. Was on my memewishlist since forever..


Innisfree and Skin Food...Oh, I so hope they do those brands.

With Holika and Holika though they seem more widely known for their makeup stuff, although I love their skin products that I've tried. So I feel like it's a toss up. If I loved makeup, there would be no question about it, I would stalk down the page until they went live! (Or stalk the thread until someone mentioned them being up!)

Do you happen to remember if those brand boxes were listed like a nakedbox, with descriptions of the items? Part of me wonders if that's how they do these brand boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I really hope this isn't what's going to happen, they release all the most coveted boxes and just never give us points or codes. Just to see if we still buy. Ugh.


I was thinking about this while walking the dogs this morning. Are they trying to weed out all the fly by night fans that only signed on for the $15 discount? AND are they also trying to eliminate the multiple accounts? With the lack of discount codes we're less apt to order multiple boxes from different accounts in order to gain the best price possible. I'm sure they were just flooded with new accounts between the $15 code and the USA shop offer of free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Cfisher when are we going to be able to see ur awesome unboxing


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha its fine if u didnt unwrap it. Just take a pic of da boxes :3 LOL I need to see it for myself so its not an urband legend~


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Haha its fine if u didnt unwrap it. Just take a pic of da boxes :3 LOL I need to see it for myself so its not an urband legend~


I really need to do what you did and lay everything out.

Then just add the photo to my For Sale or Trade List.

Gosh, that actually sounds a lot better than typing it all out!

Did you buy a Jackpot box?

I wonder how many of the boxes were shipped out DHL. Has there been any signs of any boxes higher than 4 (other than the box 8 I keep hearing about!)?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Do you happen to remember if those brand boxes were listed like a nakedbox, with descriptions of the items? Part of me wonders if that's how they do these brand boxes.


It's true HH does have more makeup stuff, but I love their BB/CCs equally so I guess it's only a small gamble for me (hopefully not the whole box is makeup lol). 

Nah, the descriptions weren't elaborate at all back then. It's just a small paragraph like "Memebox is excited to be collaborating with XXX to bring you the best of Korean skincare and makeup!"--something vague like that. It wasn't a nakedbox concept so people felt let down since they were looking at bestsellers.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder how many of the boxes were shipped out DHL. Has there been any signs of any boxes higher than 4 (other than the box 8 I keep hearing about!)?


I think someone posted earlier in this thread about a couple if 2's being found.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I think someone posted earlier in this thread about a couple if 2's being found.


Yeah, I know there was a 4 as well (I think that one she ordered expedited though, or I'm confusing that one with another one). I'm just wondering if any other boxes were shipped DHL. 

@@veritazy Yeah, I think these boxes will be great. I'm just thinking it may be smarter for me to just buy the items I actually want elsewhere, because of the makeup factor. Although, once I see the boxes go live, there's a good chance there will be no holding me back!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

OMG so again no email from them about my withdrawal.. over 8 days now... and then they email sorry where going on holiday ! aaargh how do you get me angry:.... by promising something and ignoring it.

*I'm on Memestrike *(with happy unboxing blogposts) because if find it very hard now to express my happiness about memebox,

So I'm testing out the sims 4 and post about that XD


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

@@Mmnoob

The two boxes I actually have dealt with...And the stacks of Memeboxes on my nightstand waiting to be unwrapped/sorted through.

(Can someone tell me how to put these in a spoiler, Sorry!!!)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 4, 2014)

@@cfisher haha I totally understand that. I would too, if they overprice the box due to the overwhelming response (they usually do). I don't want to spend more than $39 on a box that is full of makeup I don't need... 

Well it's past bedtime here, so goodnight ladies~ -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm on memestrike too without codes. Even with that tonymoly box.. have they done a box with that brand in the past?

Fine I'm just going to beautynetkorea and curate my own box that has FREE SHIPPING. Hmph.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 4, 2014)

When is 1PM in european timezone, anyone know?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really need to do what you did and lay everything out.
> 
> Then just add the photo to my For Sale or Trade List.
> 
> ...


I got the jackpot box but still waiting for its arrival.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mmnoob
> 
> The two boxes I actually have dealt with...And the stacks of Memeboxes on my nightstand waiting to be unwrapped/sorted through.
> 
> (Can someone tell me how to put these in a spoiler, Sorry!!!)


Ohhhhhh ahhhh~ i dont think we need spoiler for this, everyone already knows what is inside.

Well i'm ogg to make some lobster bisque for dinner tonight


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Ohhhhhh ahhhh~ i dont think we need spoiler for this, everyone already knows what is inside.
> 
> Well i'm ogg to make some lobster bisque for dinner tonight





Mmnoob said:


> Ohhhhhh ahhhh~ i dont think we need spoiler for this, everyone already knows what is inside.
> 
> Well i'm ogg to make some lobster bisque for dinner tonight


I just wanted it so you had to click to see the photos, so everyone didn't have to deal with those massive photos showing up!

Enjoy your dinner.

Good luck with your jackpot box!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mmnoob
> 
> The two boxes I actually have dealt with...And the stacks of Memeboxes on my nightstand waiting to be unwrapped/sorted through.
> 
> (Can someone tell me how to put these in a spoiler, Sorry!!!)


I tried to type out how to do a spoiler...but it kept on...doing a spoiler no matter what I did. Just quote someone that's done one. This is how I remind myself of code years after being so proficient when I used to follow DMB like a crazy person and traded live music. I could type this stuff in my sleep back then, but alas I think I smoked too much weed in the good old days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm on memestrike too without codes. Even with that tonymoly box.. have they done a box with that brand in the past?
> 
> Fine I'm just going to beautynetkorea and curate my own box that has FREE SHIPPING. Hmph.


Sorry if this was already answered - there was a Tonymoly box back in April or May. It sold out right as I was starting to find out about Memebox, so I just missed it! I thought it was a great box packed with really fun and cute things.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> When is 1PM in european timezone, anyone know?


This is where I get my time updates. just put in where you live and add the time zones you wish to follow. I follow korea meself and US PST

http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/

I'm never too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Sorry if this was already answered - there was a Tonymoly box back in April or May. It sold out right as I was starting to find out about Memebox, so I just missed it! I thought it was a great box packed with really fun and cute things.


It was a great box, saw it with others but must say that they whole box was so way more expensive. great for ppl who didn't know about korean shops online. but if you know your way on the internet it might be a waste of money, but that;'s a choice one person must make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> It was a great box, saw it with others but must say that they whole box was so way more expensive. great for ppl who didn't know about korean shops online. but if you know your way on the internet it might be a waste of money, but that;'s a choice one person must make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





marjojojoleintje said:


> It was a great box, saw it with others but must say that they whole box was so way more expensive. great for ppl who didn't know about korean shops online. but if you know your way on the internet it might be a waste of money, but that;'s a choice one person must make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's sort of what I was thinking. As I read through it my mind immediately went to "That egg pore is on sale for under $6 on HonestSkin, those moustache smile line patches can be found under $2, I just bought the bunny lip gloss for under $3..."

Considering you don't have to pay tons of assorted shipping prices to get everything in the box, if you really want everything in that box it would be a reasonable price. But I'm so used to getting really high "values" on Memebox that I would have been a bit disappointed if I had paid for it. Especially because as a superbox it was probably over $40 with S/H.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

I have now enough of those brands, before this came out I didn't had a tony moly or holika holika shopping wish so not going to buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gonna dive back into the Sims 4, fish me up when I have mail, mkay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 4, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> When is 1PM in european timezone, anyone know?


It's pretty much the standard Memebox VIP release time. I just checked and mine will be 5am tomorrow morning (I'm in Australia). That's about when I always get my VIP emails.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 4, 2014)

I got the Missha chocolate and strawberry cleansers today, and the chocolate macaroon as well.

Holy CRAP those cleansers smell delicious. Super glad I bought a second chocolate one, definitely giving that away to a friend, just have to decide who deserves such amazingly delicious face cleanser.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

Finally got my Sweet Shop and Floral unboxings/reviews edited and up in the Spoilers and Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-7

:wub:


----------



## moosie (Sep 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I think someone posted earlier in this thread about a couple if 2's being found.


 I got a 2 yesterday.  REALLY happy!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's sort of what I was thinking. As I read through it my mind immediately went to "That egg pore is on sale for under $6 on HonestSkin, those moustache smile line patches can be found under $2, I just bought the bunny lip gloss for under $3..."Considering you don't have to pay tons of assorted shipping prices to get everything in the box, if you really want everything in that box it would be a reasonable price. But I'm so used to getting really high "values" on Memebox that I would have been a bit disappointed if I had paid for it. Especially because as a superbox it was probably over $40 with S/H.


Okay, you've all managed to convince me I don't need these boxes. I'm kind of bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, you've all managed to convince me I don't need these boxes. I'm kind of bummed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was really in regards to the first Tony Moly box. I think we're all hoping these ones are better! And, besides...If you want/use everything in the box, it's a decent deal (no paying shipping for a bunch of different smaller orders!)

@@moosie Congratulations!


----------



## moosie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That was really in regards to the first Tony Moly box. I think we're all hoping these ones are better! And, besides...If you want/use everything in the box, it's a decent deal (no paying shipping for a bunch of different smaller orders!)
> 
> @@moosie Congratulations!


thank you, and a MEGA congratulations to you!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

moosie said:


> thank you, and a MEGA congratulations to you!!





moosie said:


> thank you, and a MEGA congratulations to you!!


Why, thank you.

Okay, I know this is a really weird question...But did they bubble wrap/tape everything in your boxes?


----------



## moosie (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Why, thank you.
> 
> Okay, I know this is a really weird question...But did they bubble wrap/tape everything in your boxes?


Nope, nothing was wrapped at all.  How you see it is exactly how it arrived - I snapped that pic before I touched anything, besides opening up the boxes!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

I suspect that one could put together a pretty killer TonyMoly or Holika Holika box via Beautynetkorea or Testerkorea without spending a lot. BNK has free shipping on everything.  :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

moosie said:


> Nope, nothing was wrapped at all.  How you see it is exactly how it arrived - I snapped that pic before I touched anything, besides opening up the boxes!





moosie said:


> Nope, nothing was wrapped at all.  How you see it is exactly how it arrived - I snapped that pic before I touched anything, besides opening up the boxes!


Whoever prepared my package must have been having a really bad day.

Or was just really, really bored.

@ I think that's the best option for those that aren't really interested in both makeup and skincare.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 4, 2014)

moosie said:


> I got a 2 yesterday. REALLY happy!


WHOOOO! Congratz! Now im hopeful i might not get a 8 and hopefully get that 2 i want too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 4, 2014)

They did it for cfisher and were like "screw it, that took forever..."


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> They did it for cfisher and were like "screw it, that took forever..."





tiedyedlifestyle said:


> They did it for cfisher and were like "screw it, that took forever..."


Well, at least we know why customer service was ignoring emails for a few days.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

After looking at the past Tony Moly box, I'm skipping it. I'm assuming it's going to be higher priced too. Back to my strike...


----------



## seachange (Sep 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> After looking at the past Tony Moly box, I'm skipping it. I'm assuming it's going to be higher priced too. Back to my strike...


Agree !!! I bought the Banila Co Special Memebox, it was $39, complete disaster in my opinion, full of discontinued stuff.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

seachange said:


> Agree !!! I bought the Banila Co Special Memebox, it was $39, complete disaster in my opinion, full of discontinued stuff.





seachange said:


> Agree !!! I bought the Banila Co Special Memebox, it was $39, complete disaster in my opinion, full of discontinued stuff.


Okay, so with no codes/points/VIP pricing...If the boxes are the same price, that's most likely going to be $40-$45 per box.

That...I feel like they're just taking advantage of the fact that these are "known" brands that people will buy solely based on that. Because there just doesn't seem to be any real value in the previous boxes.

My wallet is probably going to be going on vacation if this is a sign of what's to come.


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm actually glad they revealed tomorrow's boxes early. I would have bought them without hesitating tomorrow, but now I think I may pass. I don't want a bunch of makeup and while I think the TonyMoly packaging is adorable, it's not really my taste. I need to take a closer look at Holika Holika, but my bank account may remain untouched now.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 4, 2014)

Memebox finally got back to me again about the missing macaron lip balm from my USA order. They gave me 10 points which I think is fair since I paid almost $8 out of pocket after discounts. $2 in sorry points basically. It's just sad that I had to fight for the extra points since they initially only offered 4 points which didn't even cover what I paid.

Although I would have preferred that they actually send me the missing macaron, I'm glad that they at least gave me enough points to cover my cost. I have a feeling the points won't sit in my account for very long lol.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 4, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Memebox finally got back to me again about the missing macaron lip balm from my USA order. They gave me 10 points which I think is fair since I paid almost $8 out of pocket after discounts. $2 in sorry points basically. It's just sad that I had to fight for the extra points since they initially only offered 4 points which didn't even cover what I paid.


Memebox is big on canned responses, so I think they just automatically wanted to refund you with points for an item missing from a Memebox. But in all seriousness, getting your money back for an item is a miracle with Memebox. Getting extra sorry points...Is unheard of!

Gosh, I need to learn your secrets for handling Memebox customer service!


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that one could put together a pretty killer TonyMoly or Holika Holika box via Beautynetkorea or Testerkorea without spending a lot. BNK has free shipping on everything.  :wub:


yup


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got my meme points for my blog reviews finally! (42$)

_Your review points have been added to your account. Please note that reward points are only valid for 14 days._

_Enjoy memebox!_


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox is big on canned responses, so I think they just automatically wanted to refund you with points for an item missing from a Memebox. But in all seriousness, getting your money back for an item is a miracle with Memebox. Getting extra sorry points...Is unheard of!Gosh, I need to learn your secrets for handling Memebox customer service!


Lol wow no one has gotten extra sorry points? Thank you for telling me, I should be ecstatic then! And I need to learn your secrets to winning jackpots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that one could put together a pretty killer TonyMoly or Holika Holika box via Beautynetkorea or Testerkorea without spending a lot. BNK has free shipping on everything.  :wub:


My problem is that I have a tendency to get paralyzed by choice - "I want this, this, AND this!" But I can't afford alllll this, just some of this, and I can't choose and buy nothing. So having someone else pick things for me can be really great!



cfisher said:


> Okay, so with no codes/points/VIP pricing...If the boxes are the same price, that's most likely going to be $40-$45 per box.That...I feel like they're just taking advantage of the fact that these are "known" brands that people will buy solely based on that. Because there just doesn't seem to be any real value in the previous boxes.My wallet is probably going to be going on vacation if this is a sign of what's to come.


If they really end up being that expensive again, my wallet is probably safe after all.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 4, 2014)

Everything's tracking fine for me with 17track.net


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 4, 2014)

Holika Holika is one brand I never tried and don't know much about.

Why do you all like it? Or not like it?

Which products etc?

I am pretty sure I will pass on the Tony Moly box, only because they recently opened a big store in NYC which is  only a short Uber (taxi) away.

So I would much rather pick out the 2 or 3 items I want, if anything.

Plus I passed on the first Tony Moly box. Guess I was still feeling disappointed by the lackluster Etude box they came out with in the beginning. (and that is a hard brand to make boring,,,but it was!)

So now back to the question at hand..Holika Holika... thoughts?

Would love your opinions.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Holika Holika one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Terrified of getting a fifth Tony Moly red lip tint...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Holika Holika one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Terrified of getting a fifth Tony Moly red lip tint...


I don't think they would do that to us LOL


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't think they would do that to us LOL


Don't challenge them &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 4, 2014)

Haha, I emailed Memebox about an issue of a missing box on the 24th of August, just got a response today. Thanks guys, but the box beat you. It sounds like customer service is looking up in the past few days though.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Holika Holika one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Terrified of getting a fifth Tony Moly red lip tint...


hahah haven't thought about that,, could be full size this time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 4, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]I[/SIZE]'m off to bed and lets hope when I wake up I have some Memepoints in my shoe.. Memesinterklaas! (aka skinny,serious santa)


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm finally caught up! I run a brand-name kid's clothing sale twice a year, which is going on right now, and it's taking up all my time! I even got my Daily Dose and KMW boxes several days ago, and haven't had time for them.

Randomness:

1. Hello fellow PCOSers! I was diagnosed after a year of trying to get pregnant, and finally did after I was put on Metformin. And even now, I'm still on it, because keeps the majority of my symptoms at bay.

2. I'm cranky about the lack of points, and want to join the strike.

3. I saw the boxes that are being released tomorrow and quite the strike.

4. Realized it would make more sense to probably create my own boxes, and rejoined the strike.

5. Anyone else doing the pre-sale signup of the other Korean beauty box that comes out of the 6th (can't remember the name)? I'm hoping it's awesome, and gets Memebox back in line. Seriously, they are taking all the fun away.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 4, 2014)

The Tonymoly and Holika Holika boxes are on the site now; you can find them via search (none of the normal VIP pages seem to be working yet). $32 each, VIP price $30, and there is a bundle


----------



## avarier (Sep 4, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> The Tonymoly and Holika Holika boxes are on the site now; you can find them via search (none of the normal VIP pages seem to be working yet). $32 each, VIP price $30, and there is a bundle


Indeed they are.. well, going to create my own box for less than $40 and get free shipping. I stand firm on my memestrike.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 4, 2014)

The box would have been a lot more appealing at a $23-26 price point, especially without affiliate codes or points. With that money, I can go and customize what products I want from those brands without putting those choices into the hands of sometimes less than stellar Meme-curation. The memestrike continues!


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> Indeed they are.. well, going to create my own box for less than $40 and get free shipping. I stand firm on my memestrike.


HonestSkin has great prices right now (thanks for mentioning, @@cfisher ). I think Memebox was a good introduction for me, but now that I know what all the products are and have a sense of what I like, I'd rather curate my own 'box'. I just picked up six things that I know I'll love for under $37 shipped (including two of the Tonymoly egg pore products). Thank heavens for this thread; everyone here has taught me so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm staying strong and resisting these.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> The Tonymoly and Holika Holika boxes are on the site now; you can find them via search (none of the normal VIP pages seem to be working yet).


I think they're switching the page slugs routinely. I tried to get lazy and just link to the known pages in my sidebar instead of actually posting the new boxes and that plan fell flat. ahahaha

Here's today's link: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only/


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen any $5 off coupons anywhere?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

Wait--Witch's Pouch is in the US-Exclusive Memeshop?? Did I miss something? I see only one product there right now, but wow--that's a pretty cool addition if they add some stuff. That lip tint from Global...mumble forgot number...is awesome.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Waiting for meme points so will pass atm.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 4, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Has anyone seen any $5 off coupons anywhere?


Nada. Memebox hasn't released new September codes to affiliates yet. I feel like we should write a sad song about this. Like, to the tune of "Brother Can You Spare a Dime?"--"Memebox can you spare a code?"


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

wow the boxes are on sale for VIP's for $30 each? Yea...passing.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

Also for anyone who is interested and not a VIP:

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

It is too high a price tbh


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Nada. Memebox hasn't released new September codes to affiliates yet. I feel like we should write a sad song about this. Like, to the tune of "


*struggles with self*

So torn.....

It's holika holika  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

I just feel like I could pick out the few Holika Holika items that I've been really wanting and get them for less than $30. I always worry with the brand-based Memeboxes that it'll be the stuff that the brand is trying to get rid of, or the less expensive items etc. I just don't think it's worth the $30 for me, but that's because I'm broke and that's like...a LOT of iced coffees! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 4, 2014)

The VIP bundle is going quickly. Less than 35 as of a few minutes ago. I need to stop checking because it's going to make me cave and buy them.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm cracking up and how they bundled these boxes with the nail boxes.

Like, "hmm how do we get rid of these boxes since no one ordered them..."


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm cracking up and how they bundled these boxes with the nail boxes.
> 
> Like, "hmm how do we get rid of these boxes since no one ordered them..."


I see it as... Save $2 off the box you want but you still have to pay for this junk that no one ordered....but at least the junk is $3 cheaper. Lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Blah, purchased the Tony Moly + Holika Holika Bundle for 24$. I said I wasn't going to buy anymore but hey... the memepoints came in today


----------



## Jane George (Sep 4, 2014)

Is it me or is two dollars off a bit tight


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah the memespies are being stingy!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 4, 2014)

@TonyMoly Box, I hope you contain all skincare products, and not cheap makeup eyeliner and eye shadow's. K thanks.

On a side note, Tony Moly &amp; Holika Holika products are reasonably priced, therefore I think these box's will be a good buy because we SHOULD get a lot of stuff in them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm skipping these, they're priced a little high in my opinion. Staying strong on my strike...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

I really want them, but no.  I am not going to get them.  not unless memebox gives me my points and codes.

They are priced high and even thought the packaging is cute on tony moly, etc, I am picky about my makeup.  Sorry, memebox.  Epic fail on your part - no codes to give to readers or anything.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally caught.... Sorry about my odd mood yesterday... Severe sleep deprivation


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

I am still on Memestrike! Not getting these either.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 5, 2014)

I really want the Tony Moly/Holika Holika bundle....and suddenly a desperate urge for the very berry/no more black heads....but I'm not budging until they give me some points, and I'm not doing it with less than 5 points. Sorry  not sorry.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 5, 2014)

THANK Y'ALL. I was literally one button away from impulse-buying the Tony Moly box before thinking... hey, let's check the forum and see what everyone else thinks!

You just saved me $40. Thank goodness. I have no doubts that the value will be above $40 based on retail price of the items, but you're all right, it wouldn't be exactly what I want, whereas I can get what I do what for the same price or lower. I mean, I just want more bunny glosses, really...


----------



## wonderings (Sep 5, 2014)

The tonymoly/holika holika bundle is SOLD OUT already - that was fast!  Wonder if/when they'll restock?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably restock when on general sale. Sad as most Europeans are asleep.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> @TonyMoly Box, I hope you contain all skincare products, and not cheap makeup eyeliner


TonyMoly eyeliners are actually really good imo (the gel waterproof ones). And they're, like, $19 at the NYC shop (way overpriced--they should be around $12 including shipping). They can do some cool stuff and they don't budge at all once they're in place. Here's a video where they're used to create a whole eye look. If Memebox mentioned one or (especially) two of those pencils as a spoiler I'd be in so fast! ahaha


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> TonyMoly eyeliners are actually really good imo (the gel waterproof ones). And they're, like, $19 at the NYC shop (way overpriced--they should be around $12 including shipping). They can do some cool stuff and they don't budge at all once they're in place. Here's a video where they're used to create a whole eye look. If Memebox mentioned one or (especially) two of those pencils as a spoiler I'd be in so fast! ahaha


I don't like Korean makeup at all. - Not good quality imo. - There's the odd makeup stuff I like, like the beauty people eyeliners, but that's it. I mean Korean BB cream is ALWAYS the same colors... beige, and light beige...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

Do we have an instagram tag? I tagged something #mutmemebox in case we don't have one yet--it might make it easier to find spoiler boxes or see each others Memestuff, but I'm not sure if there are things in MUT policy that would prevent this?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Bundle is still there


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 5, 2014)

OMGAWWWWWW just checked for my scented bundle and it is finally completely processed!!!!!!!!! IT WASN't STUCK IN KOREA. OH HAPPY DAY! I will be getting the bunle tmr morning


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I think my daily dose is stuck somewhere. No movement for three days


----------



## seachange (Sep 5, 2014)

Joining the not buying the new boxes team!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep there's plenty of the bundles left, just checked cuz I couldn't believe they would sell out so quick! Unless they released more. Staying strong is haaaaard!!


----------



## wonderings (Sep 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yep there's plenty of the bundles left, just checked cuz I couldn't believe they would sell out so quick! Unless they released more. Staying strong is haaaaard!!


It did show up as sold out but they added more, surprisingly fast!  I was playing with a cart that included the bundle + another box to see if the $7 off shipping code was working properly when it changed over from available to sold out.  

Still pondering if I want to take the plunge - it seems like it could be a fun introduction to both brands....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I still want by dear by Enprani. I really am a broken record.

On good side anti age 3 and tea should ship out today


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I was upset for missing out tony moly one but waiting for pts so will get it then.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> wow the boxes are on sale for VIP's for $30 each? Yea...passing.


Well, i wasnt impressed with the previous branded boxes (tony, etude and missha not to mentioned banila co...), and those cost 39! I can imagine what these will look like...

A bestseller makeup item in a shade that nobody wants...

Anyway, im gonna pass

Plus if the best selling part is true, i probably have most of them.

Makeup items is something i really dont need, i have a fav blush and mascara (btw, HH magic pole mascara is awesome!) and bb cream, and... And when you think about the good and the okay products... You can choose all great products from BNK or ebay for Same price...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 5, 2014)

I kinda want to Holika Holika but y'all are right, it's pricey especially with no points and most branded boxes were really crappy. I'm also still waiting to get my refund for 2 bundle orders I've cancelled so I'm not sure I want to choose anything before my money arrives.


----------



## athy (Sep 5, 2014)

I've been on a no buy for a while ;w;

Still a bit grumpy about the lipstick box stuff. And they still haven't cancelled my lipstick box from those shenanigans.

And the lack of points does make it very pricey s=


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@MissJexie I bet they didnt see this coming...slow sales on raved boxes! I just woke up and it isn't even the normal VIP release time but woot there are the boxes. I have some points, but no codes. This is tough..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

they need codes and better discounts and lower priced boxes... i can get a wantable box for $40 inc. postage as i have a code and would rather spend extra dollars and buy that or two other sub boxes from other companies


----------



## Renata P (Sep 5, 2014)

I am so disappointed with Memebox politics of shipping express _via_ DHL only that I have to cancel most of my orders. It was ok. for a while but now DHL charges extra taxes in some places in Poland and you have to pay sometimes as much taxes as you paid for your boxes It is so hard to discuss with customs officers so I wanted Memebox to ship EMS - no way! And I will have to stop ordering until they change their politics (so maybe forever). That's sad for me.

Memebox is testing us now: how much can we buy without any codes and points. If we don't buy they will give us some points.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

Got my points for the smile box finally and I used points and a VIP shipping code . 2 new boxes $15 I'm happy . Needed to save points for bogged and better boxes .


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@Renata P oh gosh! sorry to hear that. I hate dealing with customs the most... It's true they are definitely testing us. And I think girls other than MUTers (if it's true everyone is on a no-buy) are hogging those boxes. Slim chance we will get a code before these boxes sell out. Unless memespies have a conscience.


----------



## wonderings (Sep 5, 2014)

As of this writing, they're down to 29 tonymoly/holika bundles - should be sold out by the time many wake up in the States.

I caved and purchased them.  I don't own any products from either brand and hope each box will be a nice introduction with a fun range of items.

I'm sure memebox is getting some solid data on how coupon codes affect sales - it will be interesting to see what they learn!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie I bet they didnt see this coming...slow sales on raved boxes! I just woke up and it isn't even the normal VIP release time but woot there are the boxes. I have some points, but no codes. This is tough..


If I had some points I probably would have bought the bundle. They COULD be really good. I'm actually betting the Holika Holika is a solid box. Tonymoly could go either way, although they did get a few of the "expected" things out of the way in the past box, so it's possible that it could also be a good one.

I bet they are pretty surprised at how slowly they're selling though. 

I think it just angers me that they have released a bunch of boxes since Sept 1st, yet they can't take a couple of hours coding in some blogger coupon codes and sending them out? I just don't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@MissJexie Ikr! I am disappointed too.. I did say I wouldn't buy it if it is &gt;$39 so ultimately I will probably get only the Holika2 since it is a little below $39. Darn it, memespies! *shakes fist*

Fingers crossed on that one though. The fact that past brand boxes were meh did make me waver... I haven't bought a thing since the end of last month, so I guess I can allow a few bucks after point deductions. They better give us some points or something for inactivity and building rage lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie Ikr! I am disappointed too.. I did say I wouldn't buy it if it is &gt;$39 so ultimately I will probably get only the Holika2 since it is a little below $39. Darn it, memespies! *shakes fist*
> 
> Fingers crossed on that one though. The fact that past brand boxes were meh did make me waver... I haven't bought a thing since the end of last month, so I guess I can allow a few bucks after point deductions. They better give us some points or something for inactivity and building rage lol


LOL we'll get an e-mail that's like, "We know your rage is building...so here's 2 Memepoints! Points expire in 24 hours and are only good on the nail boxes."


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If I had some points I probably would have bought the bundle. They COULD be really good. I'm actually betting the Holika Holika is a solid box. Tonymoly could go either way, although they did get a few of the "expected" things out of the way in the past box, so it's possible that it could also be a good one.
> 
> I bet they are pretty surprised at how slowly they're selling though.
> 
> I think it just angers me that they have released a bunch of boxes since Sept 1st, yet they can't take a couple of hours coding in some blogger coupon codes and sending them out? I just don't get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the box bundle sold out once while i was asleep ,so i was thinking american gurls bought reading the Facebook groups, then it was restocked once i woke up so european time zone are buying,i also wonder how this will go once it goes on main sale ,i know many have non vip status but used my link.,i also think looking on the websites that many non MUT  people are also hitting the non spend button.with the lack of codes and  links as a major point being noticed.

i myself have never used so many coupons and links in my life since coming here and stating with memebox ,,i blame you for that, i mean something  over $100 and i get down to 15-26$ im on a roll.

i wonder how long memebox will take to realise the codes are a major factor needed in their business.

i also only think these new style boxes we have been asking so much for are to keep us buying during the slack months of autumn and winter. and then again for january and feburary,.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've actually been tempted to buy another memebox, but I got all excited for the Tonymoly and Holika Holika ones... and then I saw the prices and the lack of points in my account and the lack of appealing coupon codes. Oh well. My Cute Wishlist 2 will be shipping out to me next week.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL we'll get an e-mail that's like, "We know your rage is building...so here's 2 Memepoints! Points expire in 24 hours and are only good on the nail boxes."


Sorry that made me chuckle and startle my son


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 5, 2014)

Interested in both boxes, but not enough to buy them without a code. 

I think I'll just do what some other ladies have suggested &amp; make my own boxes on beautynetkorea or something. At least that way I'll be sure I'm going to love everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

lol loving these foot peeling masks.... every time that edward sees my feet he looks disgusted with my 'monster feet'


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL we'll get an e-mail that's like, "We know your rage is building...so here's 2 Memepoints! Points expire in 24 hours and are only good on the nail boxes."


hahahahaha i'm rollin around  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol loving these foot peeling masks.... every time that edward sees my feet he looks disgusted with my 'monster feet'


wasn't the best look i rocked at my podiatry  appointment last week ,although i took the packet and they said great idea ,just be careful with my non healing skin and moisturise well.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@ That is inspiring me. I'll head to BNK to see what I can put together with $36.99..


----------



## seachange (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ That is inspiring me. I'll head to BNK to see what I can put together with $36.99..


Please, share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

seachange said:


> Please, share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A little over the pricemark ($39), but regulars can use their mileage (points). 5% credit return. Also comes with free shipping + samples... 



Spoiler










Added the Magic Pole Mascara and Pig Nose as they are bestsellers. I have not tried their newer BB creams so it is good to have one (and I can choose the lightest shade!). I do think their skincare is more expensive than makeup...so I wonder if Memebox will actually include more of them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> A little over the pricemark ($39), but regulars can use their mileage (points). 5% credit return. Also comes with free shipping + samples...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are naughty. i just went on there and got 14 sheet masks for under $14.... so about £8.... you lot are a bunch of enablers


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you are naughty. i just went on there and got 14 sheet masks for under $14.... so about £8.... you lot are a bunch of enablers


haha ooops. I wasn't even trying   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope Memebox will do miles better than me and deliver on this Holika Holika box. I'm praying for lotsa their skincare stuff~~ Bought it anyhow. No more buys!  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Plus at £8 it is a bargain.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> HonestSkin has great prices right now (thanks for mentioning, @@cfisher ). I think Memebox was a good introduction for me, but now that I know what all the products are and have a sense of what I like, I'd rather curate my own 'box'. I just picked up six things that I know I'll love for under $37 shipped (including two of the Tonymoly egg pore products). Thank heavens for this thread; everyone here has taught me so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was waiting for the rest of Tony Moly to go on sale (looks like that isn't going to happen, sadly, usually they put the entire brand on sale) before mentioning it on here...But yeah. HonestSkin is having a sale right now for up to half off Skin Food, The Face Shop and Tony Moly. And for those that aren't familiar with the site, their shipping prices are amazing, and they charge per item rather than weight. I bought 14 items with their last sale (even multi packs count as one item) and paid $16 shipping. My last order was for about $300 worth of stuff on sites like BeautyNetKorea, and I paid under $100, so their prices are already good.

I honestly think that I'm going to skip this one. Holika Holika goes on sale on HonestSkin a fair bit as well as all the other brands, and after looking at the previous boxes...I just don't think the value is going to be there.

I think at most there will be one or two items that I'll wish I hadn't missed out on, and they should be easy enough to track down, the brand boxes seem to contain items that are pretty well known.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 5, 2014)

@@veritazy thanks, your box made me realize it may be mostly make-up and that's not what I want at the moment so I'm not getting any of the two new ones LOL


----------



## seachange (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> A little over the pricemark ($39), but regulars can use their mileage (points). 5% credit return. Also comes with free shipping + samples...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memespies,  veritazy has just done your homework  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Man, I hope they don't throw me into the Memedungeon. I bought the HH box anyways, coz I know buying em skincare myself is expensive. It's a gamble I would take. (oddly over the Jackpot lol)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Is holikaholika make up or skincare?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is holikaholika make up or skincare?


It's both. Memebox has only ever included the Good Cera cream from Holika Holika I think.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 5, 2014)

I am stunned. The only way I could be more surprised is if Robert Downey Jr suddenly showed up at my door.

When Memebox admitted that they "omitted my order from their order line" I was furious.

I sent an email asking when they expected to ship it out. I also asked that since it was their fault, to please upgrade it to express.

No reply to that email.

I was very civil but also explained that I was ready to cancel the order and dispute the credit charge. And that I was going to blog about this miserable experience.

Lo and behold, right before 6pm today I get a tracking number for the "forgotten" order. And it's EMS.

Memebox!!! Wow!!! See? When you do the right thing, you make me want to say only good things about you 

And the best part is that you didn't leave me spitting venom and pissing cement and now I will most likely continue buying from you (if I see something I like).

Thank you!!!


----------



## mellee (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi.  =)  I'm new to this thread.

Last week I signed up at the Memesite and got the 2 Welcome! points.  I didn't know about $5 off monthly codes yet, and ordered the #10 Luckybox.  Then I read about the codes here, and planned to buy a box every-other-week (paydays) or so using them - things that shipped quickly, and could be a little more expensive since I would be _getting a deal! _ I'd planned to order anti-aging today, and blackhead in two weeks.  Yay!  Yeah, it would take two months or so before I could address the pores, but so be it. 

But when I went to buy today - no codes.  And I put anti-aging in my basket, and looked at the $45.99 total... and left and came back a few times, and looked at the $45.99 total... and I just _knew_ that an hour after I ordered, they'd break down and issue the codes... and I couldn't pull the trigger.

So I decided that since I'm not all that familiar with Korean products past the Skin79 BB Cream I love anyway, it doesn't much matter where I start.  Considered what I need or am about to run out of skin-care wise (some kind of blackhead remover, cleanser, general moisturizer, and eye cream (who knows if I'd even get all of these things if I depended on surprise boxes?)) and went to BNK.  I ordered Secret Key Black Out Pore Clean Remover and Mizon Snail Slime foaming cleanser, all-in-one snail cream, and snail eye cream.  $47.17 to try Korean products and get exactly the types of items I need, with the added bonus of not having to wait forever for the second box to get here before I can start to address my pores.

So yeah - they've lost at least a few higher-box-price sales from me.  And I'm all new and fresh and was just chompin' at the bit to get addicted to Memebox! 

In the future, when they again have discounts, I'll take a look again.  But I probably would have gotten all my skincare pretty much exclusively from Memebox, had I started there.  Now they'll be sharing my future Korean-cosmetic dollars with BNK.

Bad move, Memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Atm I am seriously doubting there will be affiliate codes


----------



## neosan (Sep 5, 2014)

Ugh. the double-edged sword.  I think I've received more shipping notices in the past week than I ever have from Memebox...but, now all my orders are being shipped Registered Mail. Ugh.  I e-mailed them to ask if this is going to be the case from now on, and this was their reply:

Thanks for reaching out to us!

Our packages are sent through by various carriers so we can't guarantee which carrier will ship out a specific package.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheers,
Memebox Global Team

So, they are using a different carrier now that only ships registered mail? That's what I got from this.

Edit:  I do appreciate that I received a very quick response to my shipping question, so at least now I have an idea of what to expect from now on.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Atm I am seriously doubting there will be affiliate codes


They are certainly taking their time over it.

Not getting the two new boxes. Sticking to my snail/milk/cacao resolve.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 5, 2014)

neosan said:


> Ugh. the double-edged sword.  I think I've received more shipping notices in the past week than I ever have from Memebox...but, now all my orders are being shipped Registered Mail. Ugh.  I e-mailed them to ask if this is going to be the case from now on, and this was their reply:
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us!
> 
> ...


This is the latest email I got about shipping, not sure how much is new:



> For those of you who purchased Memebox Global Edition bundles, you can only check the status of your order through the information mails we sent.From Memebox Global #12 and onward,* you won't be able to check the shipping status on our website with the tracking number given. *
> We are currently working on developing a better system for this matter, and we sincerely apologize for your inconvenience.
> Thank you.
> *We may combine your orders in one package, allowing us to ship them both via express shipping or send packages in single complete shipments for your convenience.*
> ...


----------



## neosan (Sep 5, 2014)

Regarding the Tony Moly and Holika Holika boxes: While they were tempting upon first glance, it would be nice to have a coupon code to use and save a bit.  I'll be slowing down on the Meme buying anyway.  I'll wait for the rest of my boxes to come in (and have to go fetch them from the post office....when?) and we'll see what they come up with around the holidays.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 5, 2014)

Erm... I bought the Tonymoly/Holika Holika bundle. :blush2:

Perhaps it was foolish, but it was actually less expensive than I was expecting, plus I'm just so darn curious. I'm considering it an intro to the brands. Like I said a few pages back, I get paralyzed by indecision when shopping brands I haven't tried, and I need Meme to give me a little push.

For serious and for real, no more boxes this month unless it's Cute Wishlist 4 or a Too Cool For School box. And I'm still hoping for codes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

It would be nice to get a response....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Dear by Enprani or re:cipe box please


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 5, 2014)

neosan said:


> So, they are using a different carrier now that only ships registered mail? That's what I got from this.



Seems like it.

Actually, I am surprised they've been using post for as long as they have.

Courier companies for bulk orders are much cheaper. On your end it's still handled by your local post office (most likely), but on the Asian side using a package service to get it to the outward dispatch point is lot more economical.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Memebox love to do anything to save money but don't seem to care it upset long term customers... Stupid move


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Memebox love to do anything to save money but don't seem to care it upset long term customers... Stupid move



I think they have cash flow problems.

If they can still sell stuff to people without codes (and it seems plenty of folks out there are buying), they are not going to give out discounts for people who consistently use just discounts.

They don't care if it upsets you. If they can sell without a discount, why should they give them out?

And it seems that they are really concerned about their bottom line these days.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Dear by Enprani or re:cipe box please


Yeah~~~ And I doubt they will ever run out of ideas. If they do, they'll just repeat the previous successful boxes.

Any more to add here?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I think they have cash flow problems.
> 
> If they can still sell stuff to people without codes (and it seems plenty of folks out there are buying), they are not going to give out discounts for people who consistently use just discounts.
> 
> ...


I considered the same thing about cash flow problems, perhaps those discounts and the USA Exclusives free shipping/coupon combo really hurt them.

And I wouldn't blame them for making some changes, like getting rid of free shipping and cutting back on the codes, or adding more restrictions. What irks me though is to suddenly change EVERYTHING to increase their profits, all at once, without even really alerting us of any changes.

And in all honesty, I think the coupon codes help their bottom line (other than the USA Exclusives thing!), because a lot of people just seem to cut back on their spending drastically...Over a few dollar per box difference.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I think they have cash flow problems.
> 
> If they can still sell stuff to people without codes (and it seems plenty of folks out there are buying), they are not going to give out discounts for people who consistently use just discounts.
> 
> ...


I've never used huge discounts for my boxes.. because I didn't have any LOL. 2 dollars, 3 dollars off a box occasionally,. or a code for a shipping discount here and there.

I wonder if they over-extended themselves upon the USA launch with ( apparently) so many discounts and it's just now affecting them? 

I'd like them to be and stay economically healthy for MANY reasons. I've been doing my part as best as possible.

Got my JP boxes yesterday afternoon. One 3rd place, one 4th place. 

About the affiliate codes- isn't Korea having a holiday at present? If so, that could be the reason why... perhaps. As good a reason as anything else they tell us. LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

No holiday starts tomorrow. They have had plenty of time.

Other issue is that most big buyers are also affiliates and if they lose a lot of these they also lose a lot of publicity on blogs and youtube


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've never used huge discounts for my boxes.. because I didn't have any LOL. 2 dollars, 3 dollars off a box occasionally,. or a code for a shipping discount here and there.
> 
> I wonder if they over-extended themselves upon the USA launch with ( apparently) so many discounts and it's just now affecting them?
> 
> ...


A 3rd and 4th place?! Congratulations!

I keep hearing about 2nd, 3rd and 4th places, and the elusive 8th places that no one has photos/proof of posted on here yet..But so far no signs of anything else. Not even a single 9th place!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

On another note, loving the shower mate body washes... Scents are lovely


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

I guess I don't feel that any company OWES me a discount for their products.  I asked another company which sells Korean beauty for a very slight discount on a large purchase of sheet masks recently. The owner declined, even though I am sure there is not much demand for the item. I was a bit hurt because I AM used to Memeshop discounts and the discounts on other very large volume K- shops. 

Then I realized just how utterly spoiling this idea of " buy from us and we'll give you a discount" really is. This is not the US model for cosmetic and skin care sales. There might be a rare discount at a shop like Sephora, and the beauty events with gift bags and so forth, but in the US, the cosmetic departments of  department stores and specialty stores don't discount and we don't ask them to- or at least, I've never asked for a penny off anything. It's just not polite to go into Neiman's, pick out a huge Chanel order, and then ask for 20% off. Not  done.

Maybe Memebox is adapting to the western cosmetic sales model. In most cases, I think the boxes will still be fun and will still have greater value than the price paid. JMO..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A 3rd and 4th place?! Congratulations!
> 
> I keep hearing about 2nd, 3rd and 4th places, and the elusive 8th places that no one has photos/proof of posted on here yet..But so far no signs of anything else. Not even a single 9th place!


Thanks. I didn't have the items, by and large, as they were from boxes before I started buying from Memebox. 

You apparently got special shipping on your win, as you should have, of course. 

The other boxes are taking time to arrive, and maybe some people aren't happy with what they received, IDK?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A 3rd and 4th place?! Congratulations!
> 
> I keep hearing about 2nd, 3rd and 4th places, and the elusive 8th places that no one has photos/proof of posted on here yet..But so far no signs of anything else. Not even a single 9th place!


I only posted pictures of 8 and 4 and 2 boxes not found any others yet and of course your box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

So we have 84321?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> On another note, loving the shower mate body washes... Scents are lovely


Are those the ones with the images of Marilyn or the ones from the tropical box or other? I never remember the name of things from Memebox. LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah the shower whip ones. I got Marilyn and white blossom


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I guess I don't feel that any company OWES me a discount for their products.  I asked another company which sells Korean beauty for a very slight discount on a large purchase of sheet masks recently. The owner declined, even though I am sure there is not much demand for the item. I was a bit hurt because I AM used to Memeshop discounts and the discounts on other very large volume K- shops.
> 
> Then I realized just how utterly spoiling this idea of " buy from us and we'll give you a discount" really is. This is not the US model for cosmetic and skin care sales. There might be a rare discount at a shop like Sephora, and the beauty events with gift bags and so forth, but in the US, the cosmetic departments of  department stores and specialty stores don't discount and we don't ask them to- or at least, I've never asked for a penny off anything. It's just not polite to go into Neiman's, pick out a huge Chanel order, and then ask for 20% off. Not  done.
> 
> Maybe Memebox is adapting to the western cosmetic sales model. In most cases, I think the boxes will still be fun and will still have greater value than the price paid. JMO..


I don't feel like they owe me a discount, personally. I'm not really refusing to buy from them because of the lack of discounts, but in all honesty the discounts definitely play a factor in how much I purchase, especially since I do buy a fair bit through them.

I think what bothers a lot of people, is that the discounts were a well established monthly thing. They always released monthly affiliate codes. And people are still waiting for them. It's sort of like with the VIP codes, we KNEW they were coming, but they were days late, so everyone is wondering when the affiliate codes were sent out. I do think at this point they may not release them, but considering that they keep responding to the affiliate code questions by avoiding a real response, I think they owe it to their affiliates to let them know if they will no longer be releasing those codes. These affiliates really did build up Memebox, and I think it's only right for them to actually inform them of these sorts of changes.

As for the jackpot boxes...It seems like if they ship multiple boxes they upgrade, so people that bought more than one probably got upgrades as well. They constantly give me DHL shipping when I have 2-3 boxes that are ready to be shipped out. So, who really knows what's going on.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah the shower whip ones. I got Marilyn and white blossom


I got the 2 Marilyn ones. They smelled really nice when I did the sniff test.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That Global box is with a dozen or so more, boxed as it arrived. I have too much at once all of a sudden. I'm glad for a break from wanting and buying for a bit.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 5, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I think they have cash flow problems.
> 
> If they can still sell stuff to people without codes (and it seems plenty of folks out there are buying), they are not going to give out discounts for people who consistently use just discounts.
> 
> ...


I think you're on the right track. I suspect that they had a bunch of startup cash to burn quickly in order to launch and now they're actually having to operate as a real business that's expected to turn a profit. That means a very different approach to shipping, codes, affiliate relations. Winter [of our discontent] is coming, I suspect. Haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I am full too but been with them since feb


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't feel like they owe me a discount, personally. I'm not really refusing to buy from them because of the lack of discounts, but in all honesty the discounts definitely play a factor in how much I purchase, especially since I do buy a fair bit through them.
> 
> I think what bothers a lot of people, is that the discounts were a well established monthly thing. They always released monthly affiliate codes. And people are still waiting for them. It's sort of like with the VIP codes, we KNEW they were coming, but they were days late, so everyone is wondering when the affiliate codes were sent out. I do think at this point they may not release them, but considering that they keep responding to the affiliate code questions by avoiding a real response, I think they owe it to their affiliates to let them know if they will no longer be releasing those codes. These affiliates really did build up Memebox, and I think it's only right for them to actually inform them of these sorts of changes.
> 
> As for the jackpot boxes...It seems like if they ship multiple boxes they upgrade, so people that bought more than one probably got upgrades as well. They constantly give me DHL shipping when I have 2-3 boxes that are ready to be shipped out. So, who really knows what's going on.


I didn't even read about Memebox until I bought a box in June. So, I don't know what the early part was like..

I hope people will adapt with Memebox or that they will adapt with us- instead of everything being pulled apart..

The old " Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall" kind of logic.We definitely are their targeted market, or were, and I think people who learn about the company do buy from them. I'd hate to see them restrict their boxes to Korea again.

It has happened with a few international boxes.. Luxe Box, in Canada, for example, can't quite understand that I live about as far away from Canada as is possible in N. America.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finally sat down and wrote them an email explaining that I am not in their sales demographic area, thus cannot buy their boxes, because I couldn't get them to stop the emails to subscribe any other way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They probably had my name and addy left over from when they tried to break into the US market. For reasons unknown to me, the venture was anticipated, very highly marketed, but failed after a few months.


----------



## catyz (Sep 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I guess I don't feel that any company OWES me a discount for their products.  I asked another company which sells Korean beauty for a very slight discount on a large purchase of sheet masks recently. The owner declined, even though I am sure there is not much demand for the item. I was a bit hurt because I AM used to Memeshop discounts and the discounts on other very large volume K- shops.
> 
> Then I realized just how utterly spoiling this idea of " buy from us and we'll give you a discount" really is. This is not the US model for cosmetic and skin care sales. There might be a rare discount at a shop like Sephora, and the beauty events with gift bags and so forth, but in the US, the cosmetic departments of  department stores and specialty stores don't discount and we don't ask them to- or at least, I've never asked for a penny off anything. It's just not polite to go into Neiman's, pick out a huge Chanel order, and then ask for 20% off. Not  done.
> 
> Maybe Memebox is adapting to the western cosmetic sales model. In most cases, I think the boxes will still be fun and will still have greater value than the price paid. JMO..


I agree with cfisher, it's one thing to decide to change their discounts, but it's another to not inform their customers that they are making changes. Discount isn't the main problem here. their inconsistencies in applying the discounts and lack of response to almost anything that will hurt them as a company is. it's their responsbility to inform their customers about shipping changes and end of sales, as to maintain good relationships. But they emphasize so much on revenue alone that they are hurting their business without realizing it. And as a long term customer, I am extremely irritated and disappointed by that.

EDIT: in addition, if the freeshipping with codes for the US shop is the cause, then they should've thught thsi through, before they make such a promotion. maybe have an minimum charge. when they make mistakes, they make their customers pay, instead of learning from their mistakes. I think that's just wrong.


----------



## mellee (Sep 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I guess I don't feel that any company OWES me a discount for their products.  I asked another company which sells Korean beauty for a very slight discount on a large purchase of sheet masks recently. The owner declined, even though I am sure there is not much demand for the item. I was a bit hurt because I AM used to Memeshop discounts and the discounts on other very large volume K- shops.
> 
> Then I realized just how utterly spoiling this idea of " buy from us and we'll give you a discount" really is. This is not the US model for cosmetic and skin care sales. There might be a rare discount at a shop like Sephora, and the beauty events with gift bags and so forth, but in the US, the cosmetic departments of  department stores and specialty stores don't discount and we don't ask them to- or at least, I've never asked for a penny off anything. It's just not polite to go into Neiman's, pick out a huge Chanel order, and then ask for 20% off. Not  done.
> 
> Maybe Memebox is adapting to the western cosmetic sales model. In most cases, I think the boxes will still be fun and will still have greater value than the price paid. JMO..


On the other hand, Memebox had the Secret Key Black Out Pore Clean Remover (100ml) in their Pore 3 box and indicated the value at $38.  If they'd had a $5 box code this morning, I would have bought the anti-age box now and the blackhead box in a few weeks without looking at what other sources charge. 

Without the $5, I looked.  And I just bought the same product at BNK Ebay for $9.99, with $2.50 for shipping to cover all 4 items I bought.  (And now I look on BNK's actual site, and see I could have gotten it there on sale for $9.  Oh, well.)  If Memebox is charging that much more, and we're often are waiting so long for shipment, is it really unreasonable to say it's not worth quite what they're asking, and if they knock off a few bucks we'll chock the rest up to paying for the surprise factor and cute box?

I'll probably order some boxes in the future whether they offer codes or not.  But probably just the $23 Lucky and Global boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

yeah, this morning, I dropped 60 at wishtrend and 65.00 at bnk.  I am upset at memebox for not even replying to my emails and they are responding to other people.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, this morning, I dropped 60 at wishtrend and 65.00 at bnk.  I am upset at memebox for not even replying to my emails and they are responding to other people.


I think a few ppl did bnk orders today.... i blame @@veritazy


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, this morning, I dropped 60 at wishtrend and 65.00 at bnk.  I am upset at memebox for not even replying to my emails and they are responding to other people.


They didn't reply to me about a box with the wrong address for close to 3 weeks. Finally, I got through to someone in the middle of the night ( night in the USA).

I know that the lack of a response about a problem is extremely frustrating. 

Yes, one very good side benefit of Memebox is that they have opened my eyes about  what else is out there in the world of K- beauty products. I love getting them from different sources. I hope you got some great things. biancardi.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks like im not the only one whos not buying anything unless they restock...

MEMESPIES!

I want the korea's most wanted box back

It may sound silly but if i could buy the boxes i want, i probably would keep purchasing the new ones too

Im was thinking about the jeju box, but I'll pass. I definitely dont want aloe Vera, tea and clay sound good, but id rarher choose for myself from BNK.

Same with the branded boxes. Since i could never hope for any holika holika in my boxes, i already bought most of the ones i wanted on ebay (before memetimes). And the rest... Im not sure if i want to buy items just out of curiosity for around $10-15 per item! because CLEARLY i dont need need another bb cream and so on.

The magic pole mascara is the BEST though!

Same for tonymoly. Im curios about their syn-ake line, but im sure that wont be in the box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the best sellers?.. a bunny gloss, a lip tint, an egg pore something, Maybe a tomatox, a pocket bunny mist, MAYBE something from the floria line (the 100hours cream is Great but that was in the first box so..)... Meh...

And the worst part is that i feel really bad about the products that i dont use...

So id rarher get 1 or 2 items for that Money that i really want and skip part when i have to feel bad about the rest.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

today i bought the new boxes as i have wanted and asked for ages, I'm far more selective on what boxes i buy since june, although my blog may not show this, this is a part of the year when I'm quiet at work so not pulling in as many hours ,so this low spend ban is more a help to me,

and as proof of my low spend month, i paid $150 deposit for my tattoo today and booked in a second and 3rd appointment for the others, they have my money so  memebox doesnt, it will last longer and mean more to me, oh and its september meaning i have new iPhones i need to buy.

if I'm holding out for 3 vip points again like last month I'm sorry but i will start buying some boxes elsewhere as they are new , my money is mine i choose who i spend it with ,so its up to memebox,


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

In all fairness, regardless of the inflated values on Memebox, there's really no denying that the majority of their boxes are still anywhere from a good to just plain amazing deal. However, the fact is if you're not going to use most or all of the products, and can't gift/sell/swap the other items, sometimes it's not worth it. But there has been times where I've purchased an entire box and only received one item I was really interested in, where that one item was still worth the cost of the box. You really just never know which way it's going to go.

No matter how bad the customer service is, I'll still fall sucker to some of the boxes they release. However, improving customer service WOULD make me more willing to spend money with them. And those discount codes may not seem like much, but with larger orders it tends to mean that all of my boxes are shipped for free, and with smaller orders it means that the shipping is nearly free.

And the whole affiliate thing bothers me because of how obnoxious they are about the whole thing. I agree that they may need to start pulling in more money to turn a decent profit, and maybe that's why they're not releasing codes. And I would be perfectly okay with that, if they just had the decency to alert affiliates or announce on their site/Facebook that they won't be releasing them. And the way they respond to people asking without actually answering the question, just makes them look bad.

The shipping thing also bothers me. In situations like that, from my experience, companies tend to politely alert customers of the changes, usually commenting on how high shipping costs are (and more often than not stating they'd rather change shipping methods rather than having to charge more for shipping). One simple email just alerting customers, is really all that's necessary in situations like that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Memebox has given us, thousands of us 5$ off when placing orders, + that 15$ off code In  June/July. The faster a company grows, the less likely they are to give us more codes, and Memepoints, and it is understandable, but I think we've grown so use to it, that we snarl at them if we only get 3 points, or a "blah" discount code. But the one thing we can always count on is, is receiving our box's. That's why I keep purchasing from Memebox, I know I'm going to get my box, and I know I'm going to get better, and more things in my box, than any other subscription box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Tbh I have only ever had one box that i can remember that was worth less than the box in real terms (not memebox prices) and that was the memebox special by banila co. That was terrible.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I have only ever had one box that i can remember that was worth less than the box in real terms (not memebox prices) and that was the memebox special by banila co. That was terrible.


Yea, that one was horrible!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

At $39 it was a joke


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think a few ppl did bnk orders today.... i blame @@veritazy


eeeyyy  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:

So many words to catch up woot! I agree with you girls, I think they might be rethinking their operations strategy and all. On the greener side of things, I got my KMW1!!! And I got the 



Spoiler



--Blithe patting water in Green tea (smells like Cosrx tea tree oil soap)--- I guess it's good for a facial detox but still wished I got the purple berry. Nah, I didn't mind, I love this product!

--Lip tint in pink! YASSSS not orange

--Simplest design of white makeup helper. But at least it looks expensive

--Nail polish was in Neutral Aura. Which is nice, the gold looks cheaper.

I love everything except the nail polish, but I consider it a free gift. Giving it to some nail enthusiast I know.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, tell the truth.... You love orange really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

for me, it is the total disrespect and lack of customer service towards their customers.    Holiday?  They've been on Holiday since the 2nd week of August, as this is when all of these issues began.    And they are treating their affiliates like shit, because no word to let them know they will or will not do codes, so folks can alert their readers.   They are holding up withdrawals from legit commissions that affiliates brought as business to memebox.

It isn't the product selection that is driving me to be sour on them right now.  It is their CS and they have had several weeks now to get their act together.  imho


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for me, it is the total disrespect and lack of customer service towards their customers.    Holiday?  They've been on Holiday since the 2nd week of August, as this is when all of these issues began.    And they are treating their affiliates like shit, because no word to let them know they will or will not do codes, so folks can alert their readers.   They are holding up withdrawals from legit commissions that affiliates brought as business to memebox.
> 
> It isn't the product selection that is driving me to be sour on them right now.  It is their CS and they have had several weeks now to get their act together.  imho


Every time they start to catch up on customer service issues, they just magically vanish for a couple of weeks. The fact that they're even alerting us of this vacation, tells me they're basically going to be avoiding any real issues for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay, this might be a little off topic, but i NEED to Know!

The placenta peoducts... Are made of...?

Not human placenta right?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Okay, this might be a little off topic, but i NEED to Know!
> 
> The placenta peoducts... Are made of...?
> 
> Not human placenta right?





Andrea_s said:


> Okay, this might be a little off topic, but i NEED to Know!
> 
> The placenta peoducts... Are made of...?
> 
> Not human placenta right?


Don't worry, it's plant placenta.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Okay, this might be a little off topic, but i NEED to Know!
> 
> The placenta peoducts... Are made of...?
> 
> Not human placenta right?


Plant placenta, or some products sheep placenta, but no animals are harmed in the process.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Don't worry, it's plant placenta.


I've seen masks that use sheep placenta, so it never hurts to check to make sure which one it is.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Placentas are a waste product from giving birth from whatever source they are... Rich in iron


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh, tell the truth.... You love orange really  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


eeek~ who?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> eeek~ who?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You. Lol


----------



## blinded (Sep 5, 2014)

The lack of $5 codes isn't going to stop me from buying boxes, but it's definitely stopped me from impulsively buying them. It's easier for me to justify buying something I probably don't really need when I feel like I'm getting a deal on it. And since I don't buy $100+ at a time my VIP codes are probably not going to get used. I'm also starting to look at the number of duplicate types of products I have and starting to wonder what I'm going to do with everything, and I haven't even ordered that many boxes in total. I do think even without the codes most of the boxes are a great value, except that foot care box. That one still irks me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> The lack of $5 codes isn't going to stop me from buying boxes, but it's definitely stopped me from impulsively buying them. It's easier for me to justify buying something I probably don't really need when I feel like I'm getting a deal on it. And since I don't buy $100+ at a time my VIP codes are probably not going to get used. I'm also starting to look at the number of duplicate types of products I have and starting to wonder what I'm going to do with everything, and I haven't even ordered that many boxes in total. I do think even without the codes most of the boxes are a great value, except that foot care box. That one still irks me.





blinded said:


> The lack of $5 codes isn't going to stop me from buying boxes, but it's definitely stopped me from impulsively buying them. It's easier for me to justify buying something I probably don't really need when I feel like I'm getting a deal on it. And since I don't buy $100+ at a time my VIP codes are probably not going to get used. I'm also starting to look at the number of duplicate types of products I have and starting to wonder what I'm going to do with everything, and I haven't even ordered that many boxes in total. I do think even without the codes most of the boxes are a great value, except that foot care box. That one still irks me.


The footcare #2 box is collecting dust in my bathroom drawers.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You. Lol


No wayy~  :sdrop:

Not for lip, not for cheeks.

Liner is okay. Maybe.  :luv:


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 5, 2014)

I really think Memebox is losing revenue because of the lack of codes. If we had them, we'd spend without thinking and it'd be only $5 off on a box for them. Now we're doubting every box, hesitating and deciding to go on a no buy.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 5, 2014)

And it's even worse they didnt state clearly if we're getting them or not because we keep on waiting with the purchases as maybe they'll be released the next day or a day after that and so on...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

I may be the only one here, but I'm actually confident that they will provide the $5 coupons to us bloggers.

I think they're behind on a lot of stuff, and unfortunately this month that includes the coupon codes. 

Also for people talking about them losing cash flow and all kinds of stuff, Memebox actually started on a shoestring budget- just enough money to make it through a few months. They hired interns that they paid barely any money and used a lot of their money to promote through bloggers, youtubers etc as well as connecting with companies and convincing them to partner with Memebox. 

There's actually a few articles and 2-3 videos interviewing the CEO that I'm having a hard time finding right now, but I remember them being linked in this thread very early on.

Long-windedness aside, I think it's truly pointless to start making accusations and assumptions when we really know nothing about their situation. They could be ROLLING in dough with the amount of money we spend. We have no idea the kind of discounts they get on shipping and products, and let me tell you- American subscription boxes get a LOT of product for free, as just being in the box is advertising for the company. I'm sure that is the case for a lot of product in the Memeboxes. The discounts don't make them lose money- they just make them get less at one time.

I guess I'm just saying we honestly don't know their situation. All we know is that they are AWFUL at customer service and never seem to do anything to fix it, and it's incredibly unfortunate for affiliates and customers alike.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I really think Memebox is losing revenue because of the lack of codes. If we had them, we'd spend without thinking and it'd be only $5 off on a box for them. Now we're doubting every box, hesitating and deciding to go on a no buy.


The tonymoly &amp; holika holika bundle sold out in a half an hour, they had to re-stock them. Like Miss Jexie said, maybe not a lot of orders at once, but I'm confident that there making A LOT of money/sales. It's only a 5$ off code... that's not even the full shipping costs.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The tonymoly &amp; holika holika bundle sold out in a half an hour, they had to re-stock them. Like Miss Jexie said, maybe not a lot of orders at once, but I'm confident that there making A LOT of money/sales. It's only a 5$ off code... that's not even the full shipping costs.


I know it's not much but looking at what people say many of us do hesitate much more whether to buy a box or not if we don't have any codes or points. This $5 off is not much for Memebox but I'm sure it'd make many more people buy boxes without thinking as we did before.

I have no idea about their financial situation whatsoever and that's not what I mean - all I say is that releasing those codes would probably pump up their sales a lot and it wouldn't be a huge loss for them at all as it's only $5.

It's also hard to say if certain boxes sell out so quick because indeed so many people buy them or because there are only limited numbers of them released in the VIP offer.

But that's just my opinion, if I were them I'd release the codes and enjoy the flow LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I know it's not much but looking at what people say many of us do hesitate much more whether to buy a box or not if we don't have any codes or points. This $5 off is not much for Memebox but I'm sure it'd make many more people buy boxes without thinking as we did before.
> 
> I have no idea about their financial situation whatsoever and that's not what I mean - all I say is that releasing those codes would probably pump up their sales a lot and it wouldn't be a huge loss for them at all as it's only $5.
> 
> ...


Oh I wasn't referring to your post, I saw a few people earlier talking about their financial situation.

What you were saying makes sense. They absolutely are losing money without the coupon codes. You can see it here in this thread. So many of us who would normally pull the trigger on a new box or a bundle totally let it go because there was no coupon. 

I think the reason why they give coupons and points out is because they KNOW those are the kinds of things that get people to buy. That's why I am still pretty sure they will give out the blogger codes at some point. I think they know how many orders come in with those codes, and are a huge part of why they do so many sales.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I may be the only one here, but I'm actually confident that they will provide the $5 coupons to us bloggers.
> 
> I think they're behind on a lot of stuff, and unfortunately this month that includes the coupon codes.
> 
> ...


I know an indie makeup company owner who constantly gets contacted by subscription boxes to get her products featured. They don't just want products for free, sometimes subs want the owner to provide free product AND pay advertising fee to the sub on top of that, because they will be promoting her business to their customers.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I know an indie makeup company owner who constantly gets contacted by subscription boxes to get her products featured. They don't just want products for free, sometimes subs want the owner to provide free product AND pay advertising fee to the sub on top of that, because they will be promoting her business to their customers.


Yep, that's true too! That's really ridiculous that the subscription box is reaching out to THEM, and yet saying, "hey give us free stuff and pay us to advertise you." I mean, really. That's just tacky.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds desperate of the box...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yep, that's true too! That's really ridiculous that the subscription box is reaching out to THEM, and yet saying, "hey give us free stuff and pay us to advertise you." I mean, really. That's just tacky.


Yep, that's what I thought, too, but apparently it's common practice. The subs that wanted money from her are well-known ones that have very large following.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

If I found out one of my uk ones were doing that I would dump them


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If I found out one of my uk ones were doing that I would dump them


I'd jump on that kind of stuff If I was a new business and wanted to promote and market my items. Id be flattered if a beauty box sub box came to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Marketing is expensive, and I'm sure it would be cheaper to promote with a subscription box, rather than go to media, newspapers etc because there's more than one company promoting there business in a sub box. Just how Memebox went to Miss Jexie and gave her free stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 5, 2014)

I've decided not to order either of the two boxes. Feels good. Going to keep on with the Meme-Strike!


----------



## yunii (Sep 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I've decided not to order either of the two boxes. Feels good. Going to keep on with the Meme-Strike!


I am on that strike too. Going to spend my money elsewhere in the meanwhile.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 5, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am on that strike too. Going to spend my money elsewhere in the meanwhile.


Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

On good hand my anti ageing 3 + tea has left korea shipped DHL


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

@@MissJexie I honestly believed they were just behind on things, or were waiting to send out the affiliate codes, until I saw people asking them on their Facebook page and they kept referring to this months codes already being released and referencing the $5 off 3 boxes and $8 off 4 or more boxes.

Someone else mentioned to me in a message that they emailed them directly and someone told them they've already released all of this months codes that will be available, when they specifically asked about affiliate codes and mentioned that their readers were wondering when they would receive them.

That's what really made me think they might not be releasing them, it does seem like the sort of thing Memebox would do the way things have been going. However, I do hope, and acknowledge, that it just could be that the people that responded to those emails just don't know exactly what the affiliate codes are (let's face it, those sorts of mix ups are common with their customer service reps).


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> On good hand my anti ageing 3 + tea has left korea shipped DHL


That's fantastic. Does that mean it may arrive tomorrow?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Monday or Tuesday if DHL uk are dopey like last week.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 5, 2014)

For me the $5 off codes meant I would buy a box that I may not pay full price for, consider the $5 off to come off of shipping, and it was a great deal. Very few boxes were tempting enough to get me to pay without a code or points. If the blogger codes are never released again, I will probably be going online to pick out products I want to try, as getting a few Memeboxes (ok more than a few) and joining this thread, gave me some limited knowledge of Korean products and I feel confident I could go to BNK or elsewhere and pick out products myself to try. Without codes, Memeboxes are still usually a good deal, but I just don't feel it's worth it to me to keep doing business with a company that doesn't communicate or even reply to their affiliates, let alone their customers. With the codes and points, I was able to overlook some of these problems, but without them I don't feel I can anymore.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

Still no codes, still no email with "hello here you have your withdrawal points" *and they are going on happy holiday!

*Still on memestrike!*

_(means for me: no unboxings posts, no buying memeboxes)_

How is your day going?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Bad day.... Stayed in all day for an amazon parcel like yesterday and told 'attempted delivery' again... Yeah right.

And memebox are treating me like you and lovemebeauty have gremlins in their new site that was supposed to go live six hours ago..... Growl


----------



## yunii (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Still no codes, still no email with "hello here you have your withdrawal points"
> 
> *Still on memestrike!*
> 
> ...


It's Friday, so it's a good day for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the place I work have half day Friday every week for the whole year. So I book massage appointments every other Friday (which is today).

Hopefully they give you your points soon so your memebox count can go up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

how can you tell if they have left?  How did you find that info out as memebox hasn't updated the shipping stuff yet..

I need to intercept dhl and have them hold my package but I need the tracking number (tea &amp; scrub - should be dhl express)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Bad day.... Stayed in all day for an amazon parcel like yesterday and told 'attempted delivery' again... Yeah right.
> 
> And memebox are treating me like you and lovemebeauty have gremlins in their new site that was supposed to go live six hours ago..... Growl


Aww HUG! Stupid amazon parcel, hate when delivery lies!

Today just sucks (just heard my sis her day story after work and she also had a worse day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Request to state that:  September 5th is made official a unlucky day and there for all has to stay indoors and sleep in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how can you tell if they have left? How did you find that info out as memebox hasn't updated the shipping stuff yet..
> 
> I need to intercept dhl and have them hold my package but I need the tracking number (tea &amp; scrub - should be dhl express)


http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
Order no in shippers reference and country in shippers destination. You might need to change start date


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

yunii said:


> It's Friday, so it's a good day for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the place I work have half day Friday every week for the whole year. So I book massage appointments every other Friday (which is today).
> 
> Hopefully they give you your points soon so your memebox count can go up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its nice to hear you have a good day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you're my ray of sunshine for today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It feels like I'm in Memerehab at the moment and I'm experiencing some symptoms already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> Order no in shippers reference and country in country


thanks!  I get

No result found for your query. Please try again.
 
 
I hope they didn't eff up on my order - I did purchase the bundle with the free upgrade to express shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

You might need to change start date. Or it might be cause I am in uk


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

nevermind  - their dates are not "Americanized"!  lol

I am used to putting in mm/dd/yy and they want it dd/mm/yy - yeah!  I can have them hold it


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry I am uk dates lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

I am really looking forward to the tea &amp; scrub box!!  can't wait.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

JUST GOT MAIL  (not with my request completed but...)

*Hi marjolein,*

*Thank you for being so patient!*

*You have not been forgotten, and we are working on fulfilling your request.*

*Please continue to be a bit more patient, and you will hear from us very soon.*

*XOXO,
Memebox Global Team*

Very standard I think, but it gives me a warm feeling in my heart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> pff


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

That makes me feel like something code-ish broke somewhere.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

Got home from work late thinking I definitely missed the new boxes. Turns out I can still do the VIP discount but after reading the thread I'm wondering if I should just place a order elsewhere and get the items I really want for $67. Pretty certain I got an email from WishTrend today offering free shipping and a discount after my last order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Like others I'm not deciding to skip boxes because of the lack of discount...the lack of discounts is causing me to be less impulsive with my purchases. Don't get me wrong, if they decide to restock some of the boxes I've been coveting I'll be all over it...but not for something I'm unsure about.

One of the other reasons I failed to buy the value set before work this morning was I was out searching for my phone I lost while walking the dogs last night. The worst part of this was I keep my drivers license in the case. I know, stupid on my part. I'm not sure how it ended up a street over from where I live, as I know when I realized it was gone, but a lovely lady returned it after finding it in her front yard. I like to believe people are generally good but I wasn't feeling it last night. Glad I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am really looking forward to the tea &amp; scrub box!! can't wait.


I haven't tried the Black Sugar Facial Scrub from Pink Diary yet but it smells AMAZING! I'm just hoping they don't repeat it in the Scrub box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> JUST GOT MAIL (not with my request completed but...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol phantom emailer as they are now on holiday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol phantom emailer as they are now on holiday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they are going on holiday on the 6th and it's still the 5th in usa


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 5, 2014)

No I've just had another email with updates on my issues and that they are working on it . Then underneath the same as the other person posted above


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> they are going on holiday on the 6th and it's still the 5th in usa


But 6th in korea. Is xoxo a person?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

hmm maybe  I just need to wait alittle bit longer... it isn't email from the affiliate mail so hmmm aaaargh still not happy!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> they are going on holiday on the 6th and it's still the 5th in usa


It is the 5th here but it's already the 6th in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> But 6th in korea


Hmm that's weird because they told me a while ago they lived in the USA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But whatever,, still sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stupid ghost mail


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

Yuck... Sock of skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how long does peeling last?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yuck... Sock of skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really gross! HaHa But how long did it take before you started peeling? I did the Calmia Peel, from one of the boxes, on Monday and nothing is happening. But it really hurt my feet so I did a moisturizing foot pack next day and I also put lotion on every morning before putting on socks/shoes for work. Just wondering if I messed up the entire process....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol phantom emailer as they are now on holiday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep, I got 3 of them today AND a facebook message too - same wording!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Really gross! HaHa But how long did it take before you started peeling? I did the Calmia Peel, from one of the boxes, on Monday and nothing is happening. But it really hurt my feet so I did a moisturizing foot pack next day and I also put lotion on every morning before putting on socks/shoes for work. Just wondering if I messed up the entire process....


I did the kocostar 5 or 6 days ago and peeling really started yesterday and amped up today. My son is disgusted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> JUST GOT MAIL  (not with my request completed but...)
> 
> *Hi marjolein,*
> 
> ...


I got the exact same e-mail from them!

I had sent them a message asking what was going on with the blogger codes and when we would receive them. 

Hopefully it's not just a general response and they are actually working on getting us our codes!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I did the kocostar 5 or 6 days ago and peeling really started yesterday and amped up today. My son is disgusted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Kocostar one took nearly a week before it started peeling.  It took so long I forgot about it, till I was wearing flipflops and thought something got stuck in between my foot and the flipflop.  It was just the whole bottom of my foot peeling on in one sheet. EWWW!!  And it peeled for about a week.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got the exact same e-mail from them!
> 
> I had sent them a message asking what was going on with the blogger codes and when we would receive them.
> 
> Hopefully it's not just a general response and they are actually working on getting us our codes!


:*(  I feel like it's a general response and while my heart breaks, my wallet is happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

I know someone mentioned this before but I got my Missha Strawberry Latte cleansing foam and I was actually very surprised at how big it is!!

Since they were $5 in the US Shop, I assumed it would be like a deluxe sample size, but it's huge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> :*(  I feel like it's a general response and while my heart breaks, my wallet is happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just want codes. Not just for me but for my readers and for all the meme-crazies in this thread! LOL

It's the beginning of the month...there's no way I'm going to be able to hold out for the entire month, unless they just keep pumping out Hope Girl and Nail boxes. Then I'd be all set lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't even get automated responses


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just want codes. Not just for me but for my readers and for all the meme-crazies in this thread! LOL
> 
> It's the beginning of the month...there's no way I'm going to be able to hold out for the entire month, unless they just keep pumping out Hope Girl and Nail boxes. Then I'd be all set lol


I bought some restocks (which also came with generous points!) and the Jeju and Korea's Most Wanted 2 (with said points), but other than absolute must have boxes..I just don't feel the "need" to buy as many boxes without the discounts.

My wallet thanks you, Memebox!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I bought some restocks (which also came with generous points!) and the Jeju and Korea's Most Wanted 2 (with said points), but other than absolute must have boxes..I just don't feel the "need" to buy as many boxes without the discounts.My wallet thanks you, Memebox!


Can I tell you how jealous I am I missed those restocks?!?! Points are a bonus for sure but I really wanted Oriental Medicine and Milk. Don't love all the products in either but there are a couple of my Holy Grail products in each one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I owe you a message, lady. The phone debacle was a nightmare last night. I gave up and went to bed. Message coming, right after I go buy my (think they're) starving dogs their Blue Buffalo. Remembered to pickup something to make for my husband for dinner, totally forgot about my babies.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 5, 2014)

Tonymoly and Holika have been released to the general public - I'm curious to know if/when they'll sell out. Based on the response here, I doubt it will be soon.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Tonymoly and Holika have been released to the general public - I'm curious to know if/when they'll sell out. Based on the response here, I doubt it will be soon.


I didn't buy either and IF I buy anything it will be Holika Holika. VIP is over, they refreshed my cart and took my discount away, need to decide if I really want Moisture Surge and something else to bring me to VIP code territory.
Did anyone else buy Head to Toe? This box interests me. I want it. But honestly, I don't think I've ever bought a box that random. Scares me a little.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

I wonder if toe will be a peeling mask...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Can I tell you how jealous I am I missed those restocks?!?! Points are a bonus for sure but I really wanted Oriental Medicine and Milk. Don't love all the products in either but there are a couple of my Holy Grail products in each one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I owe you a message, lady. The phone debacle was a nightmare last night. I gave up and went to bed. Message coming, right after I go buy my (think they're) starving dogs their Blue Buffalo. Remembered to pickup something to make for my husband for dinner, totally forgot about my babies.


I'm curious, what are the holy grail products in those boxes? I was amazed they had restocks after so long, so who knows if they'll have more. They had the milk box like a week before that restock (which I JUST missed), so it's possible! Their restock situation is so strange to me. I really just wish we could reserve restocks (I'd pay full price for the restocks, do you hear that Memespies?!?!)

Oh, don't worry about it, no rush. Your poor babies need you more!

I bought the head to toe...Still a bit worried about that. I used a fair bit of discounts, otherwise I wouldn't have risked it. But the Moisture Surge is a MUST, in my opinion! Did you see the spoiler? It's for a set of 3 Chosungah products! ...It's the first box I simply had to buy a second of.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@cfisher Isit all 3 of the Chosungah tho? If so, *huzzah*! :smilehappyyes:   I really love that brand, but I assumed it is only one of those. Anyways, I got the Moisture/Pouch value set ages ago for no apparent reason I can remember. I think I must have very chappy skin, lying on the beach somewhere at that moment.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje that reply is something at least.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Tonymoly and Holika have been released to the general public - I'm curious to know if/when they'll sell out. Based on the response here, I doubt it will be soon.


Well, it definitely sucked me in.  I just placed my first Memebox order.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Well, it definitely sucked me in.  I just placed my first Memebox order.


Hey hi. Welcome to the club. I hope they don't disappoint~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 5, 2014)

tbh they are great as long as you have no issues


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Isit all 3 of the Chosungah tho? If so, *huzzah*! :smilehappyyes:   I really love that brand, but I assumed it is only one of those. Anyways, I got the Moisture/Pouch value set ages ago for no apparent reason I can remember. I think I must have very chappy skin, lying on the beach somewhere at that moment.





veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Isit all 3 of the Chosungah tho? If so, *huzzah*! :smilehappyyes:   I really love that brand, but I assumed it is only one of those. Anyways, I got the Moisture/Pouch value set ages ago for no apparent reason I can remember. I think I must have very chappy skin, lying on the beach somewhere at that moment.


The 3 item kit that was shown in the photo is a boxed kit that was discontinued a bit ago, they used to sell it as a larger gift site (I saw it on KoreaDepart). The photo is identical to the one that was on KoreaDepart, and if it is the same, then we should be getting all 3, and they're each 30ml in size.

I think we'll get all 3, but who knows with Memebox. Chosungah launched their English language/international site fairly recently, which charges retail for just about everything along with the most ridiculous shipping fees I've ever seen, so I really wouldn't be surprised if they were trying to get their name out there with that kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2014)

I was interested in the Jeju box , then the Tony Moly one. But without codes I cant convince myself and my wallet to buy anything. Memestrike!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 5, 2014)

You know what'd be REALLY GREAT is if _anything _would update on all my orders from _August 14th_ from the US store. Still waiting on 4 things that all say "Ready for Shipment" but haven't, you know, moved or anything. What the hell? (I know @@biancardi is still waiting too.)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@cfisher hahah~ I hope so! I don't mind the sample size as long as I get to try all 3. I realized that (about shipping) too. Have been stalking their page and made a post about the Korean brands as well. Can't recall when that was.... Anyways, their packaging is superb! They must have great designers for their page, product and advert.  :wub:


----------



## theori3 (Sep 5, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> You know what'd be REALLY GREAT is if _anything _would update on all my orders from _August 14th_ from the US store. Still waiting on 4 things that all say "Ready for Shipment" but haven't, you know, moved or anything. What the hell? (I know @@biancardi is still waiting too.)


I am still waiting as well! I'm honestly afraid that I just won't get the items I bought over 3 weeks ago that are out of stock now, even though they were restocked in between :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Well, it definitely sucked me in.  I just placed my first Memebox order.


It's nice to see you here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What did you buy?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's nice to see you here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What did you buy?


The Tony Moly and Holika Holika boxes.  I think reviews from Musings of a Muse on those brands swayed me.  I guess since I wasn't around in the beginning the discount codes aren't as much of a deciding factor for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> The Tony Moly and Holika Holika boxes.  I think reviews from Musings of a Muse on those brands swayed me.  I guess since I wasn't around in the beginning the discount codes aren't as much of a deciding factor for me.


Those should be great boxes. Don't beat yourself up if you "happen" to pick up a few more "first" boxes before those arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox is highly addictive!

fyi, the skincare is usually much better than the makeup


----------



## cfisher (Sep 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher hahah~ I hope so! I don't mind the sample size as long as I get to try all 3. I realized that (about shipping) too. Have been stalking their page and made a post about the Korean brands as well. Can't recall when that was.... Anyways, their packaging is superb! They must have great designers for their page, product and advert.  :wub:


30ml isn't bad for Chosungah, and if they include all 3, I swear I'll start to love Memebox again. I feel the same way, their products are always great from what I've tried, but their packaging is just amazing. My first purchase was a Rose toner with rose petals in a lovely glass container. I had to force myself to not buy the Jasmine and Sunflower ones, simply because I have so many toners already. I tried to buy three things on their site, and they wanted to charge me over $100 for shipping, and they weren't even heavy items. I usually buy their stuff at a huge discount on KoreaDepart (the $70 toners were only $18), and it baffles me that they want people to pay full retail for their stuff on their site, then pay a fortune for shipping! I don't suppose you know of any sites that sell their stuff at reasonable prices? That brand is so hard to find!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@cfisher Woots~ I love the rose one but never had the fortune to get it!! Too pretty X_X

The one they included was Tangle in Nakedbox (16/17?). Yeah, I do think their stuff is more like the Korean midrange sort. The only time I ever see Chosungah for cheap is in gmarket when I was doing a mega haul with my cousin &amp; friends. The EMS fees however, will burn a hole in your pocket. Those days we had coupons for beauty stuff and all...not sure about now. They are pretty rare on ebay/amazon.

edit: found them for $12 something, but shipping is a tad crazy, don't say I didn't warn you lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

Is this where everyone in the Meme world of MUT hangs out? I've been trying to find the most active thread. I've gotten used to the world of Ipsy and Birchbox on here where people move according to the month, but it is a wasteland in the Sept 2014 Meme thread. I need somewhere to chat and satisfy my meme needs without constantly buying more boxes that I can't afford, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Those should be great boxes. Don't beat yourself up if you "happen" to pick up a few more "first" boxes before those arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox is highly addictive!
> 
> *fyi, the skincare is usually much better than the makeup*


Agreed! So far, the only box I absolutely regret buying is the All About Lips box. Haven't gotten it yet, but I did see an unboxing and I'm not happy with it at all. But, I got Collagen and loved it. Happy with what I see is going to be in the Earth and Sea too. Granted, I got the F/W Colors box that was all makeup, and I LOVED it, but after the lips box being such a bummer, I think I'm going to stick with just skin care if I can. A stray makeup item is always welcome, but I'm afraid to take a chance on another ALL makeup box, unless they release another F/W Colors box next year maybe.


----------



## stawbewii (Sep 5, 2014)

Couldn't resist but pick up the Holika Holika and Tony Moly boxes! Both one of my fav brands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited and they aren't even shipping until the end of October! :'( sooo long


----------



## catyz (Sep 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Agreed! So far, the only box I absolutely regret buying is the All About Lips box. Haven't gotten it yet, but I did see an unboxing and I'm not happy with it at all. But, I got Collagen and loved it. Happy with what I see is going to be in the Earth and Sea too. Granted, I got the F/W Colors box that was all makeup, and I LOVED it, but after the lips box being such a bummer, I think I'm going to stick with just skin care if I can. A stray makeup item is always welcome, but I'm afraid to take a chance on another ALL makeup box, unless they release another F/W Colors box next year maybe.


Where did you see the unboxing for the lip box? I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

PS are there any new spoiler unboxings anywhere (later than the scent boxes)

Also I just hope when they get back from their holiday I get my overload of memepoints so I can go shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_Totally off topic.. for kdrama lovers: Surplus Princess is an amazing new series!! love it!_

_gonna watch the newest ep now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> Where did you see the unboxing for the lip box? I'm curious to see what it looks like.


Someone posted a youtube unboxing video on the spoilers and reviews thread.

You should find it there!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

OK, so it looks like this topic is supposed to be spoiler free, but I'm guessing wishlists are ok, right? I finally got to order a value pack (yah! my first fast shipping experience) so I want to have fun and do a wish list for them:

Tony Moly (in order of what I *think* I want most first):

Something from the Cat's Wink line--probably the lipstick, just because I think it is cutest--but I'd be ok w/ just about anything except maybe the powder compact

Ice Queen--don't know what they are, but it looks like ice cream, so I'll try it!

Lip balm in the blueberry container

Appletox peeling cream

Peach anti aging hand cream

So basically, I want a fruit salad with some ice cream and some kitty cats!!! (Don't want pandas, tomatox, or bunnies because I have these on order from testerkorea)

Holika Holika (also in order of what I *think* I want most first, but I think I want more from them than from TM):

Vita Up facial water--violet, orange, AND green! (These are in my cart to purchase on my next testerkorea order so I'd LOVE to try them first--all boosters)

A palette with a kitty cat stamped on it AND an owl palette (like in the icon for the box--just too adorable! Hello Holika line?)

Dessert time lip balm--want them all--but maybe the one with the blue cup, large pink flower, and small yellow flower most--they can put the chocolate in the chocolate box

Holika 3 seconds starter for collagen AND hyaluronic acid--yes, I really want a booster to try!

Wine therapy sleeping mask pack--not sure if I want red or white more though

Sample set of the whole line of Good Cera products 

Sample set of the whole line of Bulgarian Rose products

Lipstick shaped like a heart (need I say more?)

Juicy sheet masks

Pure mellow jelly blusher

Penguin's dream

The only things I know of that I do NOT want are mascara (please no!) and anything from the pig nose line--no!

Yeah, I don't want much do I, lol?!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Someone posted a youtube unboxing video on the spoilers and reviews thread.
> 
> You should find it there!





catyz said:


> Where did you see the unboxing for the lip box? I'm curious to see what it looks like.


Yes, the one posted in the spoilers thread is the same one I found on youtube.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh today I got an awesome new idea for a memebox!!

*GINSENG MEMEBOX!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

Hasn't anyone tried the Elizavecca Vita Sauce from the Vitamin box yet?

If so, is it supposed to bubble and become a little frothy when you shake it?

I can't tell if that is normal or if mine imploded.

Usually Vit C products should be stored in a cool place and this little piggy bottle wasn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hasn't anyone tried the Elizavecca Vita Sauce from the Vitamin box yet?
> 
> If so, is it supposed to bubble and become a little frothy when you shake it?
> 
> ...


My english is probably crap but with imploded I see your elizavecca vita sauce bottle getting smaller and smaller and disappear in a black whole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My english is probably crap but with imploded I see your elizavecca vita sauce bottle getting smaller and smaller and disappear in a black whole  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's more like an inward explosion.

This ampoule seriously looks carbonated!

Didn't stop me from using it though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh today I got an awesome new idea for a memebox!!
> 
> *GINSENG MEMEBOX!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


that has been requested before....

I think that is how the Oriental Medicine box came about as there was a lot of ginseng in it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> OK, so it looks like this topic is supposed to be spoiler free, but I'm guessing wishlists are ok, right? I finally got to order a value pack (yah! my first fast shipping experience) so I want to have fun and do a wish list for them:
> 
> Tony Moly (in order of what I *think* I want most first):
> 
> ...


I think you are going to be very disappointed!!  lol

Seriously, I try not to do wish lists with memebox anymore.  Maybe one or two vague items, but that is it.  I find that the less I hang my heart onto things, the happier I am with my boxes.

 I just purchase the items that I really want.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Those should be great boxes. Don't beat yourself up if you "happen" to pick up a few more "first" boxes before those arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox is highly addictive!
> 
> fyi, the skincare is usually much better than the makeup


Good to know, thanks!  I'm going to try to restrain myself, though.  We'll see how that goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

I somehow justified this one by decided I wasn't going to partake in the Space NK or Barney's upcoming GWP extravaganzas.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think you are going to be very disappointed!!  lol
> 
> Seriously, I try not to do wish lists with memebox anymore.  Maybe one or two vague items, but that is it.  I find that the less I hang my heart onto things, the happier I am with my boxes.
> 
> I just purchase the items that I really want.


Yeah, but I'm not rich, lol! I guess there's a lot more out there that I'd love too. I just did a search for Tonymoly and Holika Holika, looked at the images that came up, and made up the wishlist. I really do want some cute kitty items though. I probably will be disappointed if there isn't at least one kitty item between the two boxes. Other than that, I guess I have preferences, but other than a few things I don't want, I'm pretty open. I've never tried either brand, though I do have the Tonymoly items I mentioned coming and I have a few Holika samples coming. Like the wine sleeping packs--I got 3 samples of red and 3 of white. I'll get to try it. But the packaging is adorable as it looks like a wine barrel. Who knows? Maybe I won't like it anyway.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Good to know, thanks!  I'm going to try to restrain myself, though.  We'll see how that goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .
> 
> I somehow justified this one by decided I wasn't going to partake in the Space NK or Barney's upcoming GWP extravaganzas.


Noooooooo....when is the Space NK event happening? Their beauty bags are the best. I am doomed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last year I got the Barney's one as well. Doubly doomed.

But honestly I have barely touched anything in those bags. I am enjoying my Korean goodies so much more. And they aren't nearly as pricey. And I must say skincare wise, Korean products are much more effective.

So in actuality you are saving money by purchasing Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is a great link to an article that @@MissJexie posted a while back that will explain a bit about the Korean skincare routine. I think you will find it very useful.

http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, but I'm not rich, lol! I guess there's a lot more out there that I'd love too. I just did a search for Tonymoly and Holika Holika, looked at the images that came up, and made up the wishlist. I really do want some cute kitty items though. I probably will be disappointed if there isn't at least one kitty item between the two boxes. Other than that, I guess I have preferences, but other than a few things I don't want, I'm pretty open. I've never tried either brand, though I do have the Tonymoly items I mentioned coming and I have a few Holika samples coming. Like the wine sleeping packs--I got 3 samples of red and 3 of white. I'll get to try it. But the packaging is adorable as it looks like a wine barrel. Who knows? Maybe I won't like it anyway.


I just want a "Kitty box" filled with cat-type products LOL...the cat shaped lipsticks and the holika holika blush and just all the cat things ever. (crazy cat lady over here)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, but I'm not rich, lol! I guess there's a lot more out there that I'd love too. I just did a search for Tonymoly and Holika Holika, looked at the images that came up, and made up the wishlist. I really do want some cute kitty items though. I probably will be disappointed if there isn't at least one kitty item between the two boxes. Other than that, I guess I have preferences, but other than a few things I don't want, I'm pretty open. I've never tried either brand, though I do have the Tonymoly items I mentioned coming and I have a few Holika samples coming. Like the wine sleeping packs--I got 3 samples of red and 3 of white. I'll get to try it. But the packaging is adorable as it looks like a wine barrel. Who knows? Maybe I won't like it anyway.


I am not rich either, but I cannot expect memebox to produce those types of boxes with those products.  My experience with them is that they will not do that, but who knows, maybe I am wrong

but I do set my expectations very low so I won't get all mad and huffy about my boxes when I get them.  I have learned to do that.  Memebox is no different than any other surprise box out there - expect too much and it will be a given that no one will ever be happy.

The only things I gripe about now are my allergies and products that I cannot use due to that.   That isn't memebox's fault, they don't know about it.

Just look at the sweet shop scentbox.  Everyone thought cute little macaroons and cupcakes would in there.  nope.  They weren't.   Lots of people were disappointed over that box.  I am just trying to say this as best as I can without sounding like a brat or anything.   Setting expectations so high is bound to have major disappointment.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Noooooooo....when is the Space NK event happening? Their beauty bags are the best. I am doomed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Last year I got the Barney's one as well. Doubly doomed.
> 
> But honestly I have barely touched anything in those bags. I am enjoying my Korean goodies so much more. And they aren't nearly as pricey. And I must say skincare wise, Korean products are much more effective.
> 
> ...


Sept. 10 for Space NK (valued at $400+), and Sept. 10-14 for Barney's.  I enjoyed both last year, but I think getting them two years in a row just means a lot of redundant items.  Plus, you have to spend beaucoup dollars to get them.  Lola's Secret Beauty Blog has spoilers for both.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hasn't anyone tried the Elizavecca Vita Sauce from the Vitamin box yet?
> 
> If so, is it supposed to bubble and become a little frothy when you shake it?
> 
> ...


Mine gets a little bubbly/frothy but I don't really shake, more like gently roll in between my palms to mix. I think with vitamin c the heat and light can degrade the vitamin but it shouldn't be dangerous to use. Does it smell ok?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just want a "Kitty box" filled with cat-type products LOL...the cat shaped lipsticks and the holika holika blush and just all the cat things ever. (crazy cat lady over here)


kitty themed box would be very cute.   Those point pads from pure smile with the kitty paw prints were so cute!  I did get the HH blush today, as I am not getting the HH box from memebox.  I made my own boxes - lol

spent a little bit more than I would on the memebox, but at least I know I will like all of the colors and products.  I am very picky about makeup and rarely purchase a makeup box from memebox.  Too many orange and pink stuff.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

lulubelle107 said:


> Sept. 10 for Space NK (valued at $400+), and Sept. 10-14 for Barney's.  I enjoyed both last year, but I think getting them two years in a row just means a lot of redundant items.  Plus, you have to spend beaucoup dollars to get them.  Lola's Secret Beauty Blog has spoilers for both.


Thanks! I am just curious what is in the bags, so I will check it out.

And I agree, it's a lot of money! Last year I purchased a lot of my skincare and fragrances for the year during those events- so it made sense.

(I needed it anyway)

This year I would rather spend that money on a dozen more Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine gets a little bubbly/frothy but I don't really shake, more like gently roll in between my palms to mix. I think with vitamin c the heat and light can degrade the vitamin but it shouldn't be dangerous to use. Does it smell ok?


Yes it smells fine. And felt fine once applied.

I actually did shake the bottle a little vigorously though. So that must be it.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> kitty themed box would be very cute.   Those point pads from pure smile with the kitty paw prints were so cute!  I did get the HH blush today, as I am not getting the HH box from memebox.  I made my own boxes - lol
> 
> spent a little bit more than I would on the memebox, but at least I know I will like all of the colors and products.  I am very picky about makeup and rarely purchase a makeup box from memebox.  Too many orange and pink stuff.


Oh we are so very different! I got the Pinkaholic box because I figured I like pink enough that it will be hard for me to be disappointed there. Granted, I'd never buy an orange box though. Well, not color wise. Oranges, vitamin C, stuff like that I probably would buy.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not rich either, but I cannot expect memebox to produce those types of boxes with those products.  My experience with them is that they will not do that, but who knows, maybe I am wrong
> 
> but I do set my expectations very low so I won't get all mad and huffy about my boxes when I get them.  I have learned to do that.  Memebox is no different than any other surprise box out there - expect too much and it will be a given that no one will ever be happy.
> 
> ...


I wasn't around back when the sweet shop box was for sale. Or at least I don't think I was. So I don't know about any expectations there. Don't really know what you mean by "those type of boxes" though. Like, in the one TM box they already sent out, they did the Tomatox, which wasn't a big surprise. The Appletox I mentioned is along the same lines so it could show up in a box, I'd think. No, I know they aren't going to include as much as I listed, but I think at least most of the individual items are possibilities to show up in the boxes.

Oh, and the 100 hour cream (I think it is called) would've been on my list, except that they sent it out in the first TM box. I'm guessing they won't send it out again because of that. Still, I don't think my expectations are too high. Just looking forward to trying them, really, and hoping for some cutesy stuff.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 6, 2014)

I went ahead and bought the TonyMoly and Holika Holika bundle.  I've very excited about it actually! I haven't tried anything from either of those brands so I figure whatever I get will be a good introduction.  I just wish it shipped sooner!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 6, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> I went ahead and bought the TonyMoly and Holika Holika bundle.  I've very excited about it actually! I haven't tried anything from either of those brands so I figure whatever I get will be a good introduction.  I just wish it shipped sooner!


I definitely think if you're new to these brands you can't go wrong! Even though I haven't bought them (I would have if I had the extra $$) I think they're going to be great boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 6, 2014)

Morning. Takes a while to catch up... I finally got an email back today on an affiliate query ending a month of no contact.

You could have knocked me down with a feather and it proves they are 'out there somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks we got the good cera cream before, so it is unlikely. Maybe another item from that line? I did try the starter (with Hyaluronic a) and it wasn't miraculous or anything. It's not bad but I wouldn't repurchase. I do hope to see a bunch of skincare rather than makeup, just because skincare worth more and I want to test them out through memebox lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good compilation btw.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> Couldn't resist but pick up the Holika Holika and Tony Moly boxes! Both one of my fav brands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Excited and they aren't even shipping until the end of October! :'( sooo long


Ohhh I really can't wait, and what a surprise if we forgotten about it and viola, xmas comes early! (it will probably arrive here in November)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I wasn't around back when the sweet shop box was for sale. Or at least I don't think I was. So I don't know about any expectations there. *Don't really know what you mean by "those type of boxes" though.* Like, in the one TM box they already sent out, they did the Tomatox, which wasn't a big surprise. The Appletox I mentioned is along the same lines so it could show up in a box, I'd think. No, I know they aren't going to include as much as I listed, but I think at least most of the individual items are possibilities to show up in the boxes.
> 
> Oh, and the 100 hour cream (I think it is called) would've been on my list, except that they sent it out in the first TM box. I'm guessing they won't send it out again because of that. Still, I don't think my expectations are too high. Just looking forward to trying them, really, and hoping for some cutesy stuff.


"those types of boxes" = your massive wishlist!! lol

I am just explaining, like I did with the sweet shop, that people had high expectations, did wish lists, and nothing they "wished" for was in the boxes.   Lots of complaints and rants because of that....You might get one or two items ~ maybe.  Or I could be wrong.  I just know from past experience with Memebox that if you "wish for" specific items (such as your list), most of those things don't appear in the boxes and people get upset.   I've read enough comments here to know that people get certain expectations and then start raving and ranting when they don't get what they "think" should be in it.

I mean, I ordered an herbal box and the description stated tea tree and peppermint.  The herbal box had no tea tree, no peppermint and they added 2 florals - jasmine &amp; rose.   So, I am just sayin'.....

to clarify about my orange statement - I stated makeup, so that means orange makeup, not items with Vit C or smelling like oranges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@biancardi You are so right! I always make predictions before purchasing, chase the brands that Memebox currently features to see if I like them and don't buy if I don't think the box will meet up with my expectations.

Some boxes however, like the 10 mins/KMW/etc are pretty vague so I couldn't foretell what will be inside. It's more of a gamble. I think some boxes as you have mentioned (Herbal) and also OMG failed to meet our expectations although they are pretty straight forward.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

@@veritazy -  yes, the OMG box was like that too!!  We didn't even name brands, just ingredients - lol

The office essentials was also very vague, but many of us based it off the Korean version and wow - it was nothing like that one. Plus they didn't send the spoiler, which was the only reason why I purchased it.

I was very ranty back in those days (not that long ago!!).  I am learning not to set any expectations now - except on a naked box!! haha


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought the Holika Holika box during the VIP sale. I hope its a great box. I don't have any expectations because I'm not that familiar with Korean brands since I have only started with Memebox since end of July.

I am not happy that they changed the standard shipping to Register Mail as I have 8 boxes on order shipping to my home address and I work during the day. Now I will have to take time off work to pick up my boxes at the post office.

I did get the Jackpot box but its coming standard Registered Mail so I probably got box 7 , 8 or, 9. We shall see when it arrives.

Has anyone gotten tracking yet for Anti-Aging 3? It was supposed to ship yesterday but no tracking yet. Now with their Holiday it seems like it won't ship until next week.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought the Holika Holika box during the VIP sale. I hope its a great box. I don't have any expectations because I'm not that familiar with Korean brands since I have only started with Memebox since end of July.
> 
> I am not happy that they changed the standard shipping to Register Mail as I have 8 boxes on order shipping to my home address and I work during the day. Now I will have to take time off work to pick up my boxes at the post office.
> 
> ...


I'm also waiting for my tracking for the anti-aging box. I guess we are gonna get it during next week.

I also think I got the lower prizes as the highest one were sent through express shipping


----------



## angienharry (Sep 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought the Holika Holika box during the VIP sale. I hope its a great box. I don't have any expectations because I'm not that familiar with Korean brands since I have only started with Memebox since end of July.
> 
> I am not happy that they changed the standard shipping to Register Mail as I have 8 boxes on order shipping to my home address and I work during the day. Now I will have to take time off work to pick up my boxes at the post office.


I don't know if it's just me, but I've never had to sign for any of my meme boxes that came registered mail. I know I was supposed to but they always just leave it at the door. Maybe there's hope for you too


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> I'm also waiting for my tracking for the anti-aging box. I guess we are gonna get it during next week.
> 
> I also think I got the lower prizes as the highest one were sent through express shipping


I hope they shipped it yesterday and just didn't update our orders on our accounts (wishful thinking, LOL)

It would seem that the higher prizes all went express since they would be in more than 1 box. If I am getting a lower prize box I hope it is #9 as there is only 1 item in it that I already have. #8 I have like 4 of the items already and same with #7.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

For a 30$+ box I think expectations should be set lol - But yea, I don't have much expectations anymore either on other box's.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

angienharry said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but I've never had to sign for any of my meme boxes that came registered mail. I know I was supposed to but they always just leave it at the door. Maybe there's hope for you too


I have had 2 standard shipping Memeboxes so far delivered but they were just airmail so they were left on my porch. I was home yesterday when the mail lady came so I asked her about it and she told me if its registered than I have to sign for it.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I hope they shipped it yesterday and just didn't update our orders on our accounts (wishful thinking, LOL)
> 
> It would seem that the higher prizes all went express since they would be in more than 1 box. If I am getting a lower prize box I hope it is #9 as there is only 1 item in it that I already have. #8 I have like 4 of the items already and same with #7.


The jackpot box was the only tracking I got the next day of shipping. Usually I get my trackings after 4 days.

Can't wait to get my jackpot, my boxes arrive in Japan really fast but this time it's taking more time :/ I hope at least I got prize # 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> The jackpot box was the only tracking I got the next day of shipping. Usually I get my trackings after 4 days.
> 
> Can't wait to get my jackpot, my boxes arrive in Japan really fast but this time it's taking more time :/ I hope at least I got prize # 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's because they are shipping it with a different carrier this time, so it's taking time.

Mine is also registered mail, so it must be one of the lowly prizes.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I think it's because they are shipping it with a different carrier this time, so it's taking time.
> 
> Mine is also registered mail, so it must be one of the lowly prizes.


Yeah, usually the trackings start with RE but this time is RM but I can track through Japan Post tho


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Yeah, usually the trackings start with RE but this time is RM but I can track through Japan Post tho


Hmmm... mine doesn't show through JPost. Strange.

The other box is coming EMS and that I can track the usual EMS way.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> The jackpot box was the only tracking I got the next day of shipping. Usually I get my trackings after 4 days.
> 
> Can't wait to get my jackpot, my boxes arrive in Japan really fast but this time it's taking more time :/ I hope at least I got prize # 8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been lucky and gotten my tracking emails either same day or next day but nothing yet for Anti-Aging 3. Its ok though, its coming standard shipping so it will take at least 2 weeks to get to me. 
You are lucky you get your boxes so quick. I am not a patient person but I refuse to pay for express shipping. I will just learn to wait, LOL. I only just received my Coffee with Dani box yesterday and it shipped on 8/21. It was worth the wait as I am happy with everything I received.

I have had 2 express value sets that I got in 2 days as they were ready to ship when I bought them and it was so nice to get them so fast.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't care for registered mail, but since I start work a bit later in the am, I can pick them up then.  But yeah, it isn't the same thing as I still have to wait until that evening to do my unboxing. I am surprised memebox is doing this - unless they got a lot of complaints about stolen/missing boxes that were marked "delivered"?

Sometimes, if I know that a box is going to be delivered registered mail, I will leave a note in my mailbox, with all of the information, sign it and state to leave it (and use this note as proof of signature release).  If it is my normal postman, he will leave it.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Hmmm... mine doesn't show through JPost. Strange.
> 
> The other box is coming EMS and that I can track the usual EMS way.


Really strange. I prefer track it through jpost. Mine didn't say it's a registered mail, it says international mail inbound. I guess they sent it the cheaper and slower way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 6, 2014)

I now have a mystery box coming my way! I say it is a mystery because it was shipped on August 5th, arrived in the US on August 25th and stayed at that sorting station until September 5th. I now cannot remember what it is, but at this rate, I am fairly certain I will be greatly surprised at its contents (and possibly it's condition after more than a month in transit).


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am surprised memebox is doing this - unless they got a lot of complaints about stolen/missing boxes that were marked "delivered"?



Hmmm... Everything I've ever ordered from Korea was sent either as EMS or registered mail. I've had to sign for everything. So I assumed it was standard practice.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I've been lucky and gotten my tracking emails either same day or next day but nothing yet for Anti-Aging 3. Its ok though, its coming standard shipping so it will take at least 2 weeks to get to me.
> 
> You are lucky you get your boxes so quick. I am not a patient person but I refuse to pay for express shipping. I will just learn to wait, LOL. I only just received my Coffee Break with Dani box yesterday and it shipped on 8/21. It was worth the wait as I am happy with everything I received.
> 
> I have had 2 express value sets that I got in 2 days as they were ready to ship when I bought them and it was so nice to get them so fast.


Express shipping is so expensive, the value of a box lol. I only get express shipping when I buy bundles.

My Coffee Break with Dani is one of my favorite boxes!!! It was a really good deal for the price! I hope this Anti-aging box will be a good one. It's just strange that this one is $20 cheaper than the previous box


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I now have a mystery box coming my way! I say it is a mystery because it was shipped on August 5th, arrived in the US on August 25th and stayed at that sorting station until September 5th. I now cannot remember what it is, but at this rate, I am fairly certain I will be greatly surprised at its contents (and possibly it's condition after more than a month in transit).


Awww I really hope you get it soon and it will be worth the wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Really strange. I prefer track it through jpost. Mine didn't say it's a registered mail, it says international mail inbound. I guess they sent it the cheaper and slower way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I track it on the Korean site, over there it says "registered mail item" destination Japan.

My EMS on the other hand, is already in Japan (sent yesterday evening from Seoul, arrived at Haneda right around lunch) and is making its way to Tochigi right now. If all goes well, I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I track it on the Korean site, over there it says "registered mail item" destination Japan.
> 
> My EMS on the other hand, is already in Japan (sent yesterday evening from Seoul, arrived at Haneda right around lunch) and is making its way to Tochigi right now. If all goes well, I'll get it tomorrow.


Before they changed the shipping policies EMS was cheaper than the standard shipping now and it was amazing to get the boxes really fast!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I now have a mystery box coming my way! I say it is a mystery because it was shipped on August 5th, arrived in the US on August 25th and stayed at that sorting station until September 5th. I now cannot remember what it is, but at this rate, I am fairly certain I will be greatly surprised at its contents (and possibly it's condition after more than a month in transit).


I just looked on Veritazy's blog at the shipping schedule. Could it be one of these?

Zero Cosmetics

Waterproof Makeup

Lucky box #8


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

In regards to the Jackpot boxes...Someone contacted me and told me they received a multi box prize and it was shipped standard mail. Also, I had ordered 3 Jackpot boxes (one for a friend) plus my brother ordered one for his girlfriend and it's being shipped here since he's in the Army (he purchased it through his own separate account) and all of them are being sent to me through standard shipping.

And someone on here ordered 2 Jackpot boxes and received an upgrade. So it really seems like there's no real definitive way to know if you won a high placing (multi box) Jackpot box or not.

I guess Memebox has to keep us on our toes.

(Although I do think they wanted to upgrade some of the high placing prizes, most likely so that when everyone started hearing about people getting their boxes everyone would be talking about their high placing prizes. Definitely makes Memebox look good!)


----------



## mellee (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ohhh I really can't wait, and what a surprise if we forgotten about it and viola, xmas comes early! (it will probably arrive here in November)


Do the boxes actually come early sometimes?!?!?!


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In regards to the Jackpot boxes...Someone contacted me and told me they received a multi box prize and it was shipped standard mail. Also, I had ordered 3 Jackpot boxes (one for a friend) plus my brother ordered one for his girlfriend and it's being shipped here since he's in the Army (he purchased it through his own separate account) and all of them are being sent to me through standard shipping.
> 
> And someone on here ordered 2 Jackpot boxes and received an upgrade. So it really seems like there's no real definitive way to know if you won a high placing (multi box) Jackpot box or not.
> 
> ...


So far I know 4 people that got 2nd prizes, they are from the USA and Canada and got their prizes through express mail even though they paid for standard. So I really don't understand how it works. Japan is really close to Korea and express shipping isn't that expensive and me and my friends got all standard shipping. So we supose we got the lowest prizes but we can only be sure when we really get it


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Do the boxes actually come early sometimes?!?!?!


Do you mean before the shipping calendar? They always ship on the estimate date


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I now have a mystery box coming my way! I say it is a mystery because it was shipped on August 5th, arrived in the US on August 25th and stayed at that sorting station until September 5th. I now cannot remember what it is, but at this rate, I am fairly certain I will be greatly surprised at its contents (and possibly it's condition after more than a month in transit).


There's a way to find out what box it is. Go to Memebox.com and see what you ordered that shows " Complete" but that you don't have yet.

Then, out of those orders, see which one shipped out on August 5. 

You can track it easily using www.track-trace.com


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

mellee said:


> Do the boxes actually come early sometimes?!?!?!


Mine do. I never want express shipping, I am not a blogger, but I get my boxes way ahead of the blog posts most of the time and IDK why.... I think it's because of my philosophy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I have the best philosophy about boxes. UNLESS they mis-addressed it at the time of order ( like the did one of my boxes and one of *CFisher's* boxes too), then I just let it be. I don't track it, I don't trace it. I don't wait on it at home by the window. I don't care.  I don't look for it, I don't even think about the boxes out there somewhere because it's a huge waste of time. Too many to track and worry about and Korea is not that dependable once something reaches the " stepping off" point in Incheon.

I don't care how many emails I get that it is shipping, has shipped, etc.

There's NOTHING in a Memebox or any other sub that matters that much to me. It comes when I see it on the front doorstep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm SO much happier since I stopped trying to track and worry about packages. Not saying that you do any of this, just that I learned to let the boxes find their way to me. And they do, usually ahead of most US bloggers and so forth. 

I will NEVER order any more boxes with DHL express. I live in a gated, guarded private community and every other carrier in the world leaves packages at residences because of our extremely high security and the fact that everyone here is a millionaire except our household.. :wub:

But DHL Express is OBNOXIOUS!!! They call the night before with a recording that your'd have to be an old- time stenographer to capture the number they are giving out, then you either have to be at home to sign for the delivery or leave a note with the rapidly read message. I seem to ALWAYS answer the message on our home phone, which means it doesn't go to voice mail, thus there is no recording of the package number.

Huge pain and I'll pay extra for slower shipping if that's the best Memebox can do.

I'm THRILLED with Registered Mail thus far. I come home to find nice clean pink bubble wrapped boxes stacked up on our front portico. Can't beat that in my book.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,

but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> So far I know 4 people that got 2nd prizes, they are from the USA and Canada and got their prizes through express mail even though they paid for standard. So I really don't understand how it works. Japan is really close to Korea and express shipping isn't that expensive and me and my friends got all standard shipping. So we supose we got the lowest prizes but we can only be sure when we really get it


I've heard some people received their 8th place through expedited, and it's been said that some low boxes received expedited. At this point, there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to any of it. And I know it will be more expensive for them to ship all of those Jackpot boxes together through standard, so that doesn't much much sense at all, since they are always trying to hold off one or two of my boxes to ship them expedited with other ones.

I really just wouldn't assume you got a low placing box at this point. Someone told me that they rarely ever upgrade their shipments within Asia as well.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I know that a lot of my ebay purchases go registered and they take  forever to get to me.   I do not know if there are different types of registered mail and I do hope that it will not take 3-5 weeks to get my memeboxes now, instead of the average 9-10 days


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Registered mail is a longer shipping time,and its A LOT CHEAPER around 1-4$. EMS is more expensive usually around 5-14$- With Memebox shipping to Canada regardless of shipping courier used, I ALWAYS have to sign for my Memebox's, but my mail lady signs for mine and leaves them if I'm not at home. Signatured box's have nothing to do with the shipping time, only the method.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My registered packages seem to be arriving sooner and in better condition than the reg. DHL shipped ones did.

I can't address the issue of express- ordered boxes..

I am getting my boxes approx. 10 days after ordering IF they are boxes in the category of " ready to ship" on Memebox using regular shipping, which is through the postal services now and some are sent express registered mail.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that a lot of my ebay purchases go registered and they take  forever to get to me.   I do not know if there are different types of registered mail and I do hope that it will not take 3-5 weeks to get my memeboxes now, instead of the average 9-10 days


Thanks. I guess we will find out soon (or not so  soon) enough!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I don't track my boxes too, until after a certain estimated time. Like 2-3 days longer than normal arrivals. Makes me less anxious and when they come, it's like a Christmas morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@LoveSkinCare I'm glad it is of some use~  :blush:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


When I asked my mail carrier yesterday about it, she said it does take a few days longer because it is more secured mail and every stop it makes someone in the postal service has to sign then it can leave for the next stop. It is a service most used for very high dollar items so makes no sense why Memebox would use it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Registered mail is a longer shipping time,and its A LOT CHEAPER around 1-4$. EMS is more expensive usually around 5-14$- With Memebox shipping to Canada regardless of shipping courier used, I ALWAYS have to sign for my Memebox's, but my mail lady signs for mine and leaves them if I'm not at home.


I think Canadian mail has the slowest service in the world. I don't know how it works, but I have bought from eBay sellers who lied and put USA on their location when they live in Canada, and it's not unusual for a package to take 3-4 weeks to arrive.

I get things from Europe faster.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@biancardi hahah I remember that one. Gosh were we disappointed. Okay, no more bar setting, just go with the ones we are confident with. We don't call it women's instinct for nothing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I don't track my boxes too, until after a certain estimated time. Like 2-3 days longer than normal arrivals. Makes me less anxious and when they come, it's like a Christmas morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@LoveSkinCare I'm glad it is of some use~  :blush:


I like your attitude.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I like your attitude.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol thanks~  :flowers:

I like your location.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *Registered mail is a longer shipping time,a*nd its A LOT CHEAPER around 1-4$. EMS is more expensive usually around 5-14$- With Memebox shipping to Canada regardless of shipping courier used, I ALWAYS have to sign for my Memebox's, but my mail lady signs for mine and leaves them if I'm not at home. Signatured box's have nothing to do with the shipping time, only the method.


Ugh.

This goes under the category of "highly annoying".

Thanks everyone for the quick replies!


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


EMS is express mail service and it take less time than registered mail at least to Japan


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 6, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare I'm glad it is of some use~  :blush:

Your blog is very helpful, that shipping schedule keeps me straight on when I should expect my boxes. I read your blog and Biancardi's.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol thanks~  :flowers:
> 
> I like your location.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. When we have out of state guests fly in, they start getting lost, worried, and start phoning us about an hour from our house.. Then, when they turn onto the tiny two lane country road that leads to this very out of the way slice of paradise, they are SURE they are lost. The first time my parents came to visit, they weren't speaking, because my mother had yelled at my daddy that they were lost for so many miles.

He's dead now...passed away 3 years ago.

Truth be told, as the crow flies, I'm in the ( outer ) Metro area of Dallas/ Fort Worth.

But I can hear roosters crowing in the AM and cows mooing from farms outside our gates, and at night, the whole huge area is black as ink. No street lighting. No private street lights allowed. 

It is literally out in the middle of nowhere but very close to 2 major cities, one of which my hubby works in. So we chose to live on the periphery of the metroplex.

Hubby says he has never in 30 years had a commute to work of less than 45 minutes. He just told me that last week as we were dining out. I felt really badly and did offer to move knowing he would reject it out of hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have nearly perfect mail service. I'm very lucky and thankful..


----------



## Ailsa Sinclair (Sep 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> JUST GOT MAIL  (not with my request completed but...)
> 
> *Hi marjolein,*
> 
> ...


same as the email i got in regards to blogger review points. gave me a warm feeling in my heart too haha, i love memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just looked on Veritazy's blog at the shipping schedule. Could it be one of these?
> 
> Zero Cosmetics
> 
> ...


Thanks! It must be Zero Cosmetics! I have three accounts and far too many orders, so it was not going to be easy to find the answer via their site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

dreams24 said:


> same as the email i got in regards to blogger review points. gave me a warm feeling in my heart too haha, i love memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can't wait to know what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope they say something after their holidays


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie wow. That seems really difficult to find, but I guess there are perks living away from the crowded cities. You have a wonderful husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I think you have a professional GPS for a postman. Kudos!

I am currently in a university town and it is relatively calm here. There are quaint things and great cafe ambience everywhere. Love it!


----------



## blinded (Sep 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Registered mail is a longer shipping time,and its A LOT CHEAPER around 1-4$. EMS is more expensive usually around 5-14$- With Memebox shipping to Canada regardless of shipping courier used, I ALWAYS have to sign for my Memebox's, but my mail lady signs for mine and leaves them if I'm not at home. Signatured box's have nothing to do with the shipping time, only the method.


I'm so jealous that your mail lady will sign for your packages. I should ask my mailman if he'll do that. With the amount of mail I get it seems like he and I should be friends by now.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> Can't wait to know what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope they say something after their holidays





Ilovepandas said:


> Can't wait to know what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope they say something after their holidays


I think I missed something. Did Memebox acknowledge they'll be releasing affiliate codes after the holiday?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@GirlyGirlie wow. That seems really difficult to find, but I guess there are perks living away from the crowded cities. You have a wonderful husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I think you have a professional GPS for a postman. Kudos!
> 
> I am currently in a university town and it is relatively calm here. There are quaint things and great cafe ambience everywhere. Love it!


The regular post lady and the regular UPS guy are wonderful. When they are off, the other carriers who work in this private community take the part of the route, I think. Although I did have to call about a substitute USPS mail carrier stuffing a Memebox into our very large mailbox. It is a " thing" out here for houses to be built with huge mailboxes. IDK why.. It was there when we moved in.

Life is so peaceful and wonderful here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We bought this home, located where it is, with the intentions of it being a retirement place for us. And I " retired" as soon as we moved in, too. LOL.

My husband is a brilliant man who excels in his career, and is a very good husband and human dad to our fur kids ( dogs- I am very allergic to cats, sadly).

I am truly satisfied with my life and most of all, I am so thankful for it.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Sound like a truly fantastic lifestyle. Cool to have dogs around! (I'm a dog person too) Love it when the mail ppl understand and isn't all grumpy lol. My DHL guy is pretty cool tho..he delivers to my window hahha.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Thanks! It must be Zero Cosmetics! I have three accounts and far too many orders, so it was not going to be easy to find the answer via their site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah their tracking is sometimes not there...I don't even get some emails. But when I do, I usually fill the tracking no into my small excel chart immediately. I don't have to constantly track it but when I know it's late, I can just open this and viola~

I find it useful to refer back to know what is in what box (in case of restocks, etc). Also I know what I have not tried/use (lilac= used). 



Spoiler


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

Someone asked about shipping options. Korea is the same as Japan and for international mail there are many possibilities.

Up to 2 kilos you can send as a small packet. That can either go as air mail, economy air ( meaning it will fly out as airmail but once it hits the country of destination, it's handled as economy surface mail) and surface mail. And you can add the registered option to all of them.

Above 2 kilos you have parcel post, which again can be all three. Again you can add on the option of registering it.

Parcel post is stupidly expensive. It's cheaper to use a courier service or a package delivery company. But even with a package delivery company, it will most likely be handled by your country's post office when it gets released by your customs. If you have a huge volume of stuff going in the same direction then it makes sense to use a package service. You get discounts for bulk shipments.

It will be treated as registered mail by your country's postal system.

And then you have EMS, which is express by any other name.

In Japan it's cheaper to send anything above 2 kilos as EMS than parcel post.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

For USA reference, a Kilo, or Kilogram, is 2.2 pounds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@2catsinjapan I have always receive my parcels from Japan super quick. They have the most systematic and fuss-free shopping ever. Also famed for effective skincare and cute stuff. Garh. I really want to interview you on how you come to live in Japan but this thread might not be the place. Followed you on IG, so be prepared my for stalker side hehe..  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

I have to track my packages.  I live in an apartment complex that is huge and I don't have a locked area.  People steal stuff.  So, if it isn't anything I sign for, my postman does leave it by my door, but it is unsecured.       better to keep an eye out on things than wonder 5 months later, what happened to it?


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

@@veritazy LOL I followed you back 

I'm in japan , because back in the 20th century (yep, I'm that old) I met this one Japanese guy.

Luckily I like living here.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Heather Hicks we got the good cera cream before, so it is unlikely. Maybe another item from that line? I did try the starter (with Hyaluronic a) and it wasn't miraculous or anything. It's not bad but I wouldn't repurchase. I do hope to see a bunch of skincare rather than makeup, just because skincare worth more and I want to test them out through memebox lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Good compilation btw.


Oh. What box was the cera in? Anyway, I really am excited to try most anything. I too am hoping for some skin care, but I do want some of the cutesy makeup they have as well.

As for the starter, well, I guess it is just one of those things that is uniquely Korean so I want to try one, lol!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

ok ladies i need your help older memebox addicts more may help maybe. 

I'm adding up all my memebox sales as in overall how much i have spent on memebox since january, :wacko: ,i have got back to 9 pages and can go no more , then remembered we had a new website ,but could access the old one, i deleted that link last month of the laptop, yes I'm stupid, so can any one in an old email have the old link they sent us to track out first lot of boxes .

and yes I'm being silly adding it up but I'm interested,.no peeking you lot either  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thank you if you can find the link in an email,

@@veritazy i found it ,the full total with all the discounts ,points used, coupon stacking I'm impressed ,i thought i had spent 3 times as much, and converted in to uk £ its not even a months pay. i relieved.

now i must slow down on boxes have ordered 2 new brands this month.

i must limit  spend per month on memeboxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to track my packages.  I live in an apartment complex that is huge and I don't have a locked area.  People steal stuff.  So, if it isn't anything I sign for, my postman does leave it by my door, but it is unsecured.       better to keep an eye out on things than wonder 5 months later, what happened to it?


Back when I was single and worked odd hours because of my profession, I lived in an apt. That was years ago, but I didn't trust any carrier to leave things with neighbors, the apt. manager's office, etc.

SO, I rented a USPS mail box. The yearly fee is very cheap and there are USPS locations on most main thoroughfares in the USA


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Oh. What box was the cera in? Anyway, I really am excited to try most anything. I too am hoping for some skin care, but I do want some of the cutesy makeup they have as well.
> 
> As for the starter, well, I guess it is just one of those things that is uniquely Korean so I want to try one, lol!


It was in Memebox #2 and an earlier Luckybox (can't remember which exactly)..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: It was LB #3, LB #4 and Mini #1. Gosh it appeared 4 times!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> "those types of boxes" = your massive wishlist!! lol
> 
> I am just explaining, like I did with the sweet shop, that people had high expectations, did wish lists, and nothing they "wished" for was in the boxes.   Lots of complaints and rants because of that....You might get one or two items ~ maybe.  Or I could be wrong.  I just know from past experience with Memebox that if you "wish for" specific items (such as your list), most of those things don't appear in the boxes and people get upset.   I've read enough comments here to know that people get certain expectations and then start raving and ranting when they don't get what they "think" should be in it.
> 
> ...


Oh no! First, I know they aren't going to include as many items as I have on my wishlist. But, again, I made it up by googling the brands and seeing what came up. I'm sure there are lots more things out there that I would love too which didn't come up. Of course I would LOVE it if 1 or 2 of my most wished for items was in the box, and the reason I think it is a possibility is because I assume the more popular items would show up first in the goggle search. IDK, I don't think I'll be too disappointed because they strike me as brands where you can't go wrong with most anything (other than the mascara and pig nose stuff) but we'll see.

I know you've mentioned the herbal box before, and you had allergy issues. That sucks! The funny thing is, I wanted to buy the herbal box for the rooibos and cleansing oil gel, but they started giving it away with other boxes to get rid of it, haha. I am just thinking this is a different situation. Tonymoly means Tonymoly in a way that (at least to Memebox) herbal does not mean herbal. But then, if they toss in that Cherry tint from Etude house in the pic, it will be crazy funny.

I do know that it is dangerous to make wishlists with Memebox or buy boxes because you think you'll see something specific in there. I did that with just one box already--All About Lips. I am sooooo disappointed in that one. But oh well. It is all lip stuff, so... I am trying to be more careful because of that experience. Like, I got the chocolate box because anything chocolate I'll *probably* like. Same with the Pinkaholic--anything pink is *probably* going to make me happy. And I think Tonymoly and Holika will be the same, for the most part, though I don't want to see products in there for acne or something that I can't use due to my age. I have Earth and Sea coming and I think I'm going to LOVE it, but yeah, I would've maybe enjoyed maybe more algae/seaweed based products because my skin seems to love that stuff. I just think maybe you had the wrong impression of my wishlist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It was in Memebox #2 and an earlier Luckybox (can't remember which exactly)..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: It was LB #3, LB #4 and Mini #1. Gosh it appeared 4 times!


Oh! Those are some old boxes, haha. Yeah, I would like to try it, but if it doesn't show up, I'm going to buy the sample sizes in my next testerkorea order, so no worries.

ETA: I have a buttload of stuff coming from testerkorea right now thanks to their sample sizes, so between them and Meme, I have LOTS of stuff to try. So far, my skin has really been improving just with my first memebox--the collagen one.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks lol @ buttload. That's true. I noticed more luxurious feeling boxes (#10-12, KMW, Scent grapefruit) and those with more things to try + colorful packaging (#14, Mini #1, Mini #3) did better than the others. Also those that adheres to the theme and delivers (Cacao, Milk, Cute). So sorry about the Lip box. Was a dump for their unsold cheekroom *sigh*...

And yes, my skin thanks me too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 6, 2014)

Got my scentboxes today. Like I thought; a total letdown from the first series of scentboxes which were amazing.. Will like the tropical one and some item here and there.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered or discussed,
> 
> but is it a known fact that registered mail takes longer than EMS standard shipping? Or was everyone just factoring in the time it takes for additional signatures etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Absolutely. Registered mail is the most secure way to ship anything--it's the way countries move gold bullion internationally. It is slower than molasses.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I now have a mystery box coming my way! I say it is a mystery because it was shipped on August 5th, arrived in the US on August 25th and stayed at that sorting station until September 5th. I now cannot remember what it is, but at this rate, I am fairly certain I will be greatly surprised at its contents (and possibly it's condition after more than a month in transit).


WOW! Your August 5th box that a lot of us have/had trouble with took a REALLY long time. Damn. Glad it's finally making it's way to you.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm so jealous that your mail lady will sign for your packages. I should ask my mailman if he'll do that. With the amount of mail I get it seems like he and I should be friends by now.


With all the packages I'm constantly receiving, I should probably be leaving my Postman an envelope with a nice tip on a weekly basis instead of just at the holidays. Or at least step it up and give him quarterly bonuses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 6, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Got my scentboxes today. Like I thought; a total letdown from the first series of scentboxes which were amazing.. Will like the tropical one and some item here and there.


Floral was the big letdown for me, at least I can use the Sweet shop stuff. Tropical is decent too. Kinda sad how few things I'll actually get use out of, though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

sooo I've added the cost of all my memeboxes up since, january up, pleasantly surprised , 

then it got me counting how many i receive monthly,on average ,

i think september and october has gone silly, i have just added  14 more boxes either in the post or being posted in september, 

so my question is can i ask how many  boxes do you have all have coming in total for september,  i can't be the only one,

also im glad the last box releases are end of october ,hopefully next weeks will be november shipped,


----------



## Jane George (Sep 6, 2014)

8 in sept

7 in oct

And 1 on the way and 2 more globals after oct


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 6, 2014)

Hahah Lorna, sorry only 6 for me! (one being a restock hehe)

5 in October and I can't remember the Global 17-19


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so my question is can i ask how many  boxes do you have all have coming in total for september,  i can't be the only one


I (currently) have 11, may add to that but I've been trying to be good.Although, my good behavior is certainly showing in October/November...I only have 6 boxes to date. At least that's something, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

If the slowing of this thread is any indication of the slowing of Memebox's sales....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol





MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol


I considered it, only because of that same value set (and because I had other boxes I was buying, so I wanted to reach that $150). Everyone on here seems to agree that it's most likely going to be Memebox throwing a bunch of random things together, taking advantage of the lack of any theme.

I think a lot of people think it's going to be a disaster of a box. But, you never know with Memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol


yep i got the pouch with moisture surge bundle , one i wanted one i was like lets check it out,


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If the slowing of this thread is any indication of the slowing of Memebox's sales....


Weekends are like this, no worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Trying to decide where to shop...I've only tried WishTrend, do you have any favorites? There's really nothing I must have so I think I'm going shopping for what I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

wait and see what mondays boxes are ,then look at going shopping,


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol


I did but cancelled it. I'm probably going to be kicking myself in the butt, but I ordered the Holika Holika &amp; TonyMoly bundle, so I should be occupied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- I've had a change of heart with Memebox. I went to an Asian market today (T&amp;T) and saw all there beauty products/asian makeup etc, and it was sooooooooo expensive!!!! 17$ for 6 face masks is ridiculous!! 18$ for etude house lip tints etc. - I'm sticking to Memebox's now after that visit LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm sad. Looks like the Cat's Wink line with Tonymoly has been discontinued. Just when I found out about it. Drat!!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Weekends are like this, no worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Trying to decide where to shop...I've only tried WishTrend, do you have any favorites? There's really nothing I must have so I think I'm going shopping for what I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HonestSkin has membership sales going on at the moment (membership is free, you just have to sign up), with up to 50% off on Skin Food, Tony Moly and The Face Shop. They even have the Honey Black Tea line on sale that you were interested in.

@@Heather Hicks Some of that line is still up for sale on some sites, so it must have been discontinued somewhat recently, so it actually is possible that it will be included. It's not uncommon for Memebox to include products/lines that have been discontinued (which is probably one of many reasons they can acquire things for cheap).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone order Meme's Pouch? It's so random (sounding) but in a Value Set with Moisture Surge...looking for any deal I can find these days. lol


I did. I think @@Lorna ljblog , I and a couple of other girls requested for a moisture based box- essences, moisturizers, toners, mists. I just had to get it, but idk why I got the Meme pouch lol. Hoping at least the value is good...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Needed them for winter anyways.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 6, 2014)

As far as I understand some of you have two accounts. Do you use the same name and contact details in both of them?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 6, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> As far as I understand some of you have two accounts. Do you use the same name and contact details in both of them?





Alex Z. said:


> As far as I understand some of you have two accounts. Do you use the same name and contact details in both of them?


I know some people use separate addresses, and I'm sure some people have them under the name of a family member, but I have two accounts that have the exact same information. Memebox knows about it, they've even combined items from orders placed under both accounts in shipments, and they've done the same for a lot of people.


----------



## Moey (Sep 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> sooo I've added the cost of all my memeboxes up since, january up, pleasantly surprised ,
> 
> then it got me counting how many i receive monthly,on average ,
> 
> ...


Hiya Lorna! I'm new here. I have 13 boxes coming this month. (Sheesh, I am outta control!) I purchesed 3 bundles yesterday but only cuz I used one of my 15% off VIP codes (I have 2 VIP accounts) but after my VIP codes run out that'll be it for me unless they give affiliates some codes.
I am so frustrated with their lack of customer service skills! :-(


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I did but cancelled it. I'm probably going to be kicking myself in the butt, but I ordered the Holika Holika &amp; TonyMoly bundle, so I should be occupied  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> - I've had a change of heart with Memebox. I went to an Asian market today (T&amp;T) and saw all there beauty products/asian makeup etc, and it was sooooooooo expensive!!!! 17$ for 6 face masks is ridiculous!! 18$ for etude house lip tints etc. - I'm sticking to Memebox's now after that visit LOL


I go to a local market that I actually quite enjoy even though it's nothing like some of the photos I've seen posted here of the Canadian stores. I could only dream! :wub: But it's a private shop within the market and her (big) name brands are super expensive. I do pick-up my foot masks there and some awesome hair products that have made a huge difference in my hair . I also like trying out the different masks she has...never leave without a half dozen of those. But the prices will always keep me coming back to Memebox or some other online provider. It seems like I can't walk through those doors without spending about $50.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Trying to decide where to shop...I've only tried WishTrend, do you have any favorites? There's really nothing I must have so I think I'm going shopping for what I want.


Favorites: Beautynetkorea, TesterKorea, RoseRoseShop, Avecko (I've only used their buying service to shop on the Meme-K site though). I've also used: Beauteque, Cosmetic Love, and Honest Skin without any disasters (but I was less impressed). Some of my favorite sellers are on eBay (they have really unique, new, or cool stuff): KevinCosmetic, blueprint21, and iamlove-shop are my current favs (and I've never had any issues with them).


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 6, 2014)

Moey said:


> Hiya Lorna! I'm new here. I have 13 boxes coming this month. (Sheesh, I am outta control!) I purchesed 3 bundles yesterday but only cuz I used one of my 15% off VIP codes (I have 2 VIP accounts) but after my VIP codes run out that'll be it for me unless they give affiliates some codes.
> 
> I am so frustrated with their lack of customer service skills! :-(





Moey said:


> Hiya Lorna! I'm new here. I have 13 boxes coming this month. (Sheesh, I am outta control!) I purchesed 3 bundles yesterday but only cuz I used one of my
> 
> 15% off VIP codes (I have 2 VIP accounts) but after my VIP codes run out that'll be it for me unless they give affiliates some codes.
> 
> I am so frustrated with their lack of customer service skills! :-(


I have about 18 boxes coming up to January 2015


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I have about 18 boxes coming up to January 2015


don't ask how many i have for the rest of the year october is fully booked already lol,


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> HonestSkin has membership sales going on at the moment (membership is free, you just have to sign up), with up to 50% off on Skin Food, Tony Moly and The Face Shop. They even have the Honey Black Tea line on sale that you were interested in.
> 
> @@Heather Hicks Some of that line is still up for sale on some sites, so it must have been discontinued somewhat recently, so it actually is possible that it will be included. It's not uncommon for Memebox to include products/lines that have been discontinued (which is probably one of many reasons they can acquire things for cheap).


That would be so super awesome! Not counting on it though. I suppose I could resort to ebay if I must. I want it for the packaging moreso than the makeup, so as long as I could get a good price on ebay, it might be worth it. If I can find it on korean sites it would be better though as I wouldn't be afraid to use it like with ebay. Thanks!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 6, 2014)

I have 30+ boxes still coming, a lot in sept and oct. I should get organized and do a spreadsheet like some if you! I'm just not that organized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you @ and @@cfisher for the recommendations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm super interested in the Skin Food Black Sugar and Honey Black Tea products. I don't remember receiving any Skin Food items in the last few months in Memeboxes but I am a bit of a spaz and have drawers full of product. Precisely why I need to be a bit more particular about what I purchase. I know I'll use up all my moisturizers over the winter (slathering them on my entire body) but everything else, unless I begin applying serums and eye cream to my arms and legs, I'm going to officially declare myself a hoarder. HaHa


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thank you @ and @@cfisher for the recommendations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm super interested in the Skin Food Black Sugar and Honey Black Tea products. I don't remember receiving any Skin Food items in the last few months in Memeboxes but I am a bit of a spaz and have drawers full of product. Precisely why I need to be a bit more particular about what I purchase. I know I'll use up all my moisturizers over the winter (slathering them on my entire body) but everything else, unless I begin applying serums and eye cream to my arms and legs, I'm going to officially declare myself a hoarder. HaHa


I love the Skin Food Black Sugar Scrub/Mask! I bought it on amazon for a decent price and had it in a few days. Smells and feels great.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have 30+ boxes still coming, a lot in sept and oct. I should get organized and do a spreadsheet like some if you! I'm just not that organized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thirty plus? That was me oh so long ago....four whole months....until I realized I can't use all this stuff or my husband is going to find me out and decide he can go on an electronics spending spree. Something that is way more costly than Memebox (super scary face interested here).
ETA: I have cancelled three subscription boxes to justify buying another box or two a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm down to just four subs now. Progress, in my messed up brain. lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 6, 2014)

So out of all the scary things happening yesterday with my Tara and now for over 24 hours awake....

I did receive a Memebox today and I was very very happy with it. It is was the Memebox global #14 I already saw the unboxing from Genie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty happy seeing it and holding it for me self  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did had a hard time unboxing it for myself,, felt like a zombie.

The lip product is fantastic!! and Just checked if the eyeliner was still on my hand, an it is for over 14 hours now! the rest is also fantastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and tomuch to type about or I'll go blogging in this tread xD


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 6, 2014)

I've no idea how many boxes I've got coming to me, but it shouldn't be many. I got the recent collab box (I think it may be sitting at the post office right now, or it's coming soon), the tea box, the eyebrow box. I'm pretty bad at keeping track of them, I can't imagine getting more than 5, much less more than 10!

My Memebox purchases might spike over the next few months now that university is starting back up, though... shopping therapy is the best during midterms.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

I have only 4 coming this month and 3 for next month. I started buying memeboxes before they started doing the global boxes so now I'm really picky about my boxes. Usually I only buy the ones with more skin care like anti-aging, pores etc.

I'm still thinking if I'm gonna order the free from oil and trouble but I wanna wait a bit more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 6, 2014)

I have 7 for Sept, 5 for Oct and either 1 or 2 more from the shop. I can't remember since they've been taking forever to ship the shop items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thirty plus? That was me oh so long ago....four whole months....until I realized I can't use all this stuff or my husband is going to find me out and decide he can go on an electronics spending spree. Something that is way more costly than Memebox (super scary face interested here).
> 
> ETA: I have cancelled three subscription boxes to justify buying another box or two a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm down to just four subs now. Progress, in my messed up brain. lol


Yeah it's ridiculous, on a no/low buy now. Pretty much only going for themes I know I'll love from past experience, ie: milk, cacao and the Global boxes. I only have one face, and too much stuff already. I got 8 boxes last week and my husband waffles between being irritated and laughing at me! It's all fun and games until I stab him with a fork...Lols.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 6, 2014)

My missing Iope box just arrived.

Now waiting for the jackpot box and All About Brows and that's all. Yay!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any ideas what will be in the Thumbs Up box? I know, I just said it is hard to predict what will be in boxes, but I thought this one was supposedly made based on a discussion they did on FB. Someone linked to the post, but it appears they deleted it. So I was wondering if anyone remembers Meme asking on FB about favorite products? That's really what I'm curious about. I think the post was in late July and I didn't follow Meme back then. I'd heard of them, but I hadn't even visited their website.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what will be in the Thumbs Up box? I know, I just said it is hard to predict what will be in boxes, but I thought this one was supposedly made based on a discussion they did on FB. Someone linked to the post, but it appears they deleted it. So I was wondering if anyone remembers Meme asking on FB about favorite products? That's really what I'm curious about. I think the post was in late July and I didn't follow Meme back then. I'd heard of them, but I hadn't even visited their website.


Check the Memebox spoilers thread, they probably know.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2014)

I have 10 in september, including the ones shipped out already.  6 boxes so far in october  I would have gotten omg2 &amp; 3 if omg 1 was omg-y.  But since it wasn't, I held back.

I may or may not get HH.  All depends on what happens next week with memebox CS.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what will be in the Thumbs Up box? I know, I just said it is hard to predict what will be in boxes, but I thought this one was supposedly made based on a discussion they did on FB. Someone linked to the post, but it appears they deleted it. So I was wondering if anyone remembers Meme asking on FB about favorite products? That's really what I'm curious about. I think the post was in late July and I didn't follow Meme back then. I'd heard of them, but I hadn't even visited their website.


The miguhara bp cream will be there, I regret not buying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Does anyone have any ideas what will be in the Thumbs Up box? I know, I just said it is hard to predict what will be in boxes, but I thought this one was supposedly made based on a discussion they did on FB. Someone linked to the post, but it appears they deleted it. So I was wondering if anyone remembers Meme asking on FB about favorite products? That's really what I'm curious about. I think the post was in late July and I didn't follow Meme back then. I'd heard of them, but I hadn't even visited their website.


There were a lot of products mentioned, but these were some of the ones I remember multiple people saying were their favorites. (NOTE: This may not mean anything when it comes to what is actually in there so take this with a shaker (not grain) of salt!)

1. SNT Goddess Cream

2. Bounce Cheese Cream

3. Tea Tree Oil Essence (forgot the brand)

4. Mighuara BB Cream (the spoiler)

5. Soapberry Cleanser

6. Caviar Oil Cleansing Foam

7. Re:cipe Essence and maybe the Cleansing pods.

and then there were a few make up products I don't remember, like lip tints etc.

There was one lip product in particular people were mentioning, but I tuned it out.

Anyway some of the products and boxes I would have been happy to get duplicates products from were mentioned, but not nearly by as many people. (again, don't know if that matters)

This is what a few people said...

Oriental medicine box, Galactomyces from the Whole Grain Box, Donkey Milk from Milk box,

7 seconds morning sheets from Mask 4, Cherry Blossom Hair Treatment for H&amp;B 1, and the Fermented box.

Ok, that is all I remember. (I'm pretty certain i have overlooked a few of them)

Not sure if it helps or not.

But if you are newer to Memebox, this should be a good box to try.

Oh and alot of us passed on the box because It sounded too much like a Lucky Box at the time.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> There were a lot of products mentioned, but these were some of the ones I remember multiple people saying were their favorites. (NOTE: This may not mean anything when it comes to what is actually in there so take this with a shaker (not grain) of salt!)
> 
> 1. SNT Goddess Cream
> 
> ...


Thanks. I would like to try the tea tree essence and the soapberry, but not so much the bounce cheese cream, lol. I was surprised a primer was included. I mean, how good can a primer be? But everyone seems really excited about it. I just wanted some idea of what products were mentioned in case it comes back in stock. I wanted to know if I should try to grab it or not.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thanks. I would like to try the tea tree essence and the soapberry, but not so much the bounce cheese cream, lol. I was surprised a primer was included. I mean, how good can a primer be? But everyone seems really excited about it. I just wanted some idea of what products were mentioned in case it comes back in stock. I wanted to know if I should try to grab it or not.


I have been using the Miguhara primer just by itself because I'm too lazy to use foundation in the heat, and wow my skin looks like it has pore refining cream and foundation on it, and everything else I would need to use to cover imperfections, with just the one product. It's a great no makeup makeup look   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 7, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have been using the Miguhara primer just by itself because I'm too lazy to use foundation in the heat, and wow my skin looks like it has pore refining cream and foundation on it, and everything else I would need to use to cover imperfections, with just the one product. It's a great no makeup makeup look   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the miguhara cream, works great as a bb cream! That's why I want to buy the thumbs up box if they restock it


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

I only have 4 boxes for September and October each so it's not much. Especially including Globals. It's because I had to cancel 2 bundles coming DHL - as we have so much trouble with them these days - and not all the boxes I'd ordered are available anymore   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm quite disappointed with the amount of boxes coming - so few! - and I intend to go on a shopping spree next week to get some more. Which boxes of the available ones would you recommend I get?

I'm thinking of buying the HH box because there are quite a few HH products I'd like to try but I'm not sure if it's not a better idea to shop for my chosen items online. It'd be about $80 probably but I'd get everything I really want and I'm scared they'll dump some cheap make-up in this box. But of course it's so much cheaper! What do you think?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey Lovelies! 

I had a crazy-busy day today filled with iced coffees, cats and birthday parties! I didn't get my sweet box today (cry) and even though most people weren't happy with it, I can at least use the products and I'm dying for a Memebox to review! I feel like it's been forever &lt;/3

I'm still holding onto hope that they will release blogger coupon codes once they get back from vacation. I seriously feel like there's no chance that I'll buy a box without one. I'm on way too strict of a budget at this point, and honestly, I hate even suggesting to my readers to buy boxes when I have no coupon codes to offer. 

Either way, since the Holika and Tonymoly boxes were just a bit too expensive for my taste, I'm hoping that some $20 (with vip discount) boxes that I'm interested in start rolling out soon so I feel like I have some boxes coming. I think I only have 7 boxes in memelimbo (including the sweet box) which is totally weird, since i'm used to having 345265 boxes pending haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend, and fingers crossed for some great boxes!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 7, 2014)

@@Paulina PS I share your sentiments on the HH box. Yeah probably $80 of makeup is all they can do...please prove us wrong, Memespies!! We want to try skincare too~~ It did say this on the website, and we should be screen-capturing the heck of of it;

_"Find all of Holika Holika’s *real deal skin care*, crazy cute makeup, *best-selling body care*, and much, much more all in this Holika Holika Box!"_

@@MissJexie $20 sounds about right. Might as well hold a free-shipping event for all the lateness and bland experience recently.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thank you @ and @@cfisher for the recommendations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm super interested in the Skin Food Black Sugar and Honey Black Tea products. I don't remember receiving any Skin Food items in the last few months in Memeboxes but I am a bit of a spaz and have drawers full of product. Precisely why I need to be a bit more particular about what I purchase. I know I'll use up all my moisturizers over the winter (slathering them on my entire body) but everything else, unless I begin applying serums and eye cream to my arms and legs, I'm going to officially declare myself a hoarder. HaHa


Yeah, I recalled you mentioning that you were, and honestly those are the best prices you can really find on Skin Food (it's so hard to find their items on sale, or even at a reasonable price!) There's no bonus or anything for sign ups, but thank you for offering. I'd definitely take advantage of their sale while you can, their stuff sells out really quickly during their brand sales. I don't think I've heard anything about Skin Food being in Memeboxes, though I think most of us would absolutely love to find their stuff in the boxes. And I completely agree, I have so much stuff it's crazy, but at least we get stuff with good expiration dates. I'm just going to have to eventually stop buying more stuff, which will be tough!

For large orders I love KoreaDepart, RoseRoseShop (my absolute favorite) and TesterKorea, but if you're not going to place a decent sized order it's not worth the shipping costs. For smaller orders, I definitely agree with @ with BeautyNetKorea or just eBay. And thanks for the suggestions for the eBay sellers, I'll have to check them out!


----------



## Fae (Sep 7, 2014)

Have any of you, bough anything from HonestSkin? I've been looking at their sale times &amp; I'm tempted to buy some stuff! I'd love to hear of their site is any good!

On another note, I'm still waiting for my floral scentbox! It should be here by now! It's somehow slower than the other boxes I received! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2014)

Fae said:


> Have any of you, bough anything from HonestSkin? I've been looking at their sale times &amp; I'm tempted to buy some stuff! I'd love to hear of their site is any good!
> 
> On another note, I'm still waiting for my floral scentbox! It should be here by now! It's somehow slower than the other boxes I received! ^^


I take advantage of their rotating brand sales quite frequently, and I've never had any problems with their site. They tend to ship out right away, and I receive items quickly, and so far they've never left out any items and everything has been wrapped quite nicely.

Their general selection is rather limited so I constantly shop at other sites for things I want, plus their general prices aren't always the best, so I tend to stick to sale items and discontinued items that only they seem to have stock left of. Their brand sale prices are by far the best (I usually get things I want at 50% off) plus they frequently do a sale where everything in their shop is 30% off.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 7, 2014)

Fae said:


> Have any of you, bough anything from HonestSkin? I've been looking at their sale times &amp; I'm tempted to buy some stuff! I'd love to hear of their site is any good!


I had a really bad experience with them on my first order: the site wasn't working correctly for me and I went back and forth with CS for over a month, and when my package finally arrived, they left out one item. I emailed repeatedly but they never responded, so I was just out $11.

I sucked it up and ordered from them again because of a sale, and everything went fine. I haven't ordered since because that's about when I discovered Memebox and I have stockpiles of skincare now.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 7, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I had a really bad experience with them on my first order: the site wasn't working correctly for me and I went back and forth with CS for over a month, and when my package finally arrived, they left out one item. I emailed repeatedly but they never responded, so I was just out $11.
> 
> I sucked it up and ordered from them again because of a sale, and everything went fine. I haven't ordered since because that's about when I discovered Memebox and I have stockpiles of skincare now.





formul8edphrase said:


> I had a really bad experience with them on my first order: the site wasn't working correctly for me and I went back and forth with CS for over a month, and when my package finally arrived, they left out one item. I emailed repeatedly but they never responded, so I was just out $11.
> 
> I sucked it up and ordered from them again because of a sale, and everything went fine. I haven't ordered since because that's about when I discovered Memebox and I have stockpiles of skincare now.


I only started using them a few monthsish ago. I feel bad for constantly recommending them now. I can't believe they just never responded, is it too late to file a dispute with your credit card?

I'll definitely be cautious with them from here on out, I'm glad I use a card that has an easy dispute process. ...If not for those brand sales, I probably just wouldn't deal with them.

I really need to stop buying elsewhere anyways, considering I get so much stuff from Memebox!


----------



## catyz (Sep 7, 2014)

Did anyone get tracking for tea and scrub boxes yet?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

no, but you can look on there (with bundles) with your order number here: http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

ONLY BUNDLES though

order number in shippers reference, move date forward on from to thursday and pick your country

they'll probably release tracking on monday for non bundled as well as bundles


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ahahaha my hubby let me use the Likke scalp gel on him this morning because it got him a head massage and I've just convinced him to let me make him a guinea pig with some other Memebox items!

I'm already lining them up in order in my head!!! I plan on doing the full program lol

It's sad that I'm this excited about it but he never uses anything on his face so just about anything will make a noticeable difference. Plus you never know.... He might like it and start looking after his skin ;-)


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 7, 2014)

Any guesses to which boxes will be posted tomorrow?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Cleansing 2? zero 2?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Christmas boxes will be up in a few weeks I think


----------



## veritazy (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Christmas boxes will be up in a few weeks I think


Or maybe a WInter box since we had the Summer one and F/W colors.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

I wish they would do a summer in december box for those on the southern hemisphere


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

Can't wait for Christmas Boxes! I should start putting aside some money now coz I know I'll be spending like crazy, I love Christmas shopping!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For now I want more Snails, Fermented, Zero and Masks. Or sth new and fantastic.


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 7, 2014)

What are the christmas boxes like?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> What are the christmas boxes like?


They weren't around this time last year at this size so no idea.... Started Xmas shopping today lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Can't wait for Christmas Boxes! I should start putting aside some money now coz I know I'll be spending like crazy, I love Christmas shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For now I want more Snails, Fermented, Zero and Masks. Or sth new and fantastic.


I want the advent calendars and the lush Xmas collection


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want the advent calendars and the lush Xmas collection


We don't have Lush in Poland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll get someone to ship or bring me some...

What advent calendars do you usually get? They're not that big here too, eh...


----------



## Fae (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd really love a Memebox advent calendar with minis of products! It would be so much fun! ^^

In Austria, the shops are already having Christmas stuff for sale (gingerbread cookies, decorations)! I do think it's a bit too early! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> We don't have Lush in Poland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll get someone to ship or bring me some...
> 
> What advent calendars do you usually get? They're not that big here too, eh...


I want selfridges, youbeautydiscovery and maybe boots this year. Or body shop?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

as soon as edwards bday is over i think about xmas, his bday is 2nd sept. but i only bought some presents for him as they were an amazing deal


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want selfridges, youbeautydiscovery and maybe boots this year. Or body shop?


Wow, I really envy you, hope I'll find something interesting here this year. Maybe we'll finally have Benefit one in the shops or I'll get someone to buy me one abroad.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

@@Fae Memebox mini advent calendar would be fantastic. Let's hope they'll get the idea and bring us one!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

they are big here. gotta agree a memebox one will be epic


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they are big here. gotta agree a memebox one will be epic


id like a memebox advent, I'm not sure to get the libberty,selfridges,boots,body shop,harrods.yankee candle ones this year, i wont bother with the benefit one, might get nails inc ,won't get cite, i may just buy memeboxes instead at least they are bigger sizes.


----------



## Fae (Sep 7, 2014)

Chocolate &amp; children toys' advent calendars are a big thing here! But unfortunately there aren't any beauty/fashion ones here! ^^


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 7, 2014)

We only have chocolate ones really - I always get them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure there was Ciate one at Sephora last year but not much more I think. Anyways now I really hope for an advent calendar from Memebox and some really special boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

i only started with beauty products in may 2013 so by the time i knew about the advents calenders last year they were sold out but this year I am prepared


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i only started with beauty products in may 2013 so by the time i knew about the advents calenders last year they were sold out but this year I am prepared


Yep and Gary always has Lego advents last 2 years Lego star wars. Clarins do advents . Origins do Xmas things to. Will be interesting what sub boxes do this year as well


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

i got birchbox free xmas box with 6 mth sub from in laws last year. we also will get either 2 or 3 lego ones for edward and paul


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

yay my box is in east midlands... tomorrow or tuesday (lol). my daily dose got into britain yesterday too


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 7, 2014)

Almost getting a christmas-y feeling here when you guys are talking about advent calendars! Haha^^
I used to get The body shop advent calendar every year from my ex-bf, so now that it's only me I got to get my own one, doesn't feel the same &gt;.&lt; But I would so get a Meme-calendar If they made one!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 7, 2014)

I think I will order a couple of memebox boxes instead of an advent calendar (on top of the one with the chocolcates!)! Advent calendars usually have things I wouldn't normally want. I am spoiled with the full size products memebox has! and I like the themed boxes!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

For an "advent" calendar, they should come up with a 24 mini Minibox package.

With one full sized or travel sized product per little box!

I would so be all over that!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

And in further news....

Just got a text from DHL.

Looks like Scrub and Tea will be arriving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> And in further news....
> 
> Just got a text from DHL.
> 
> Looks like Scrub and Tea will be arriving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great way to start a Monday! Yay!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

My tea and anti ageing left Germany tonight... Hopefully get mine tomorrow


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My tea and anti ageing left Germany tonight... Hopefully get mine tomorrow


Excellent! I can't wait to see Anti-Aging 3 in particular.

I ordered it separately from Tea and Scrub so I think that one is coming Standard.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Excellent! I can't wait to see Anti-Aging 3 in particular.
> 
> I ordered it separately from Tea and Scrub so I think that one is coming Standard.


My order was an after thought as I wanted to use some thoughts... Should be good though


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> And in further news....
> 
> Just got a text from DHL.
> 
> Looks like Scrub and Tea will be arriving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Did you get a tracking email? Mine are in a set with Anti-Aging 3 and haven't received anything yet.

ETA: Super curious about the Tea box. I've purposely stayed away from buying anything with (green) tea. Hoping for an awesome cleanser!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yeah!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you get a tracking email? Mine are in a set with Anti-Aging 3 and haven't received anything yet.
> 
> ETA: Super curious about the Tea box. I've purposely stayed away from buying anything with (green) tea. Hoping for an awesome cleanser!


Hi! No tracking email, just a text from DHL saying I have a package arriving tomorrow.

Usually a tracking email comes late tonight or early in the morning. It's always AFTER I get the DHL text though.

I agree. I have high hopes for both Tea and Scrub.

We all need a "box VICTORY" badly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I put instructions on how to track any bundles on this page, but only bundles that go DHL:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-875


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 7, 2014)

Yay, I got a text from DHL today too, must be the scrub/tea bundle. I'm ridiculously excited for these two. I hope they don't disappoint!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine is on British soil. Yay


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 7, 2014)

I think this new shipping by registered mail is crap. I have two boxes that initiated on the 2nd (E&amp;S and Jackpot) that are just sitting there doing nothing. I used to get my standard boxes in about 10 days or less, now 5 days later they're just chilling in Korea still.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 7, 2014)

OMG! My Tea and Anti Aging 3 should be here tomorrow!!  *crosses fingers*


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hi! No tracking email, just a text from DHL saying I have a package arriving tomorrow.
> 
> Usually a tracking email comes late tonight or early in the morning. It's always AFTER I get the DHL text though.
> 
> ...


I don't receive texts from DHL...perhaps this is something I should set-up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Totally agree, a box victory is needed. But at this point I'm just hoping for relatively decent and then I won't be disappointed.



Jane George said:


> @@MemeJunkie I put instructions on how to track any bundles on this page, but only bundles that go DHL:https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-875


Thank you Jane!For some odd reason my boxes are in Cincinnati, OH. I don't think they've ever gone there before. Well, I hope they arrive tomorrow since I'm off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I think this new shipping by registered mail is crap. I have two boxes that initiated on the 2nd (E&amp;S and Jackpot) that are just sitting there doing nothing. I used to get my standard boxes in about 10 days or less, now 5 days later they're just chilling in Korea still.


Same here, haven't moved at all.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Anything to be useless. I got one of the last boxes by the other standard method and that was slow slw slow this time.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

What do you think? It's on sale. Only 5 minutes of massaging 2x a day. 





[ELIZAVECCA]

Milky Piggy

Milky Piggy Super Elastic Bust Cream

[Description]

This cream is a bust cream that

can give elasticity to your bust area.

[How to use]

Morning and evening, take an appropriate amount on the palm

then massage counterclockwise buried chest, palm up.

Massage time need to be at least 5 minutes.

- Condition : New

- Contents : 100g


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol useful I meant... Been a long bad day


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What do you think? It's on sale. Only 5 minutes of massaging 2x a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even after a baby not an issue I have ;D


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie LOL. It reminds me of "the Super Elastic Bubble Plastic" I used to play with as a kid. It made elastic bubbles, not boobs.

Btw, if you were ever in the market for a super elastic bust I actually would try Elizavecca Piggy line.I am becoming a big fan of that brand. I just picked up the Green Piggy Collagen Jelly Pack and I am obsessed with it. Really liking all her/their products I've tried.

Oh and Cinn is the hub for DHL. My packages always go there first. So you should get your bundle of joy tomorrow as hoped! What did you order?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Milky Piggy Super Elastic Bust Cream


I read somewhere that frequent bust massages may actually prevent breast cancer. I'm trying to remember if the cause was the circulation of lymph or the smooshing of malignant cells? Hmm. Ahh--found it--squeezing malignant cells stops them from growing. Article here. I'm always a little skeeved out by boob products in the Memeshop, but the bust mask in the OMG box was actually pretty awesome and if a cream helps one to keep up with a boob-squishing anti-cancer massage routine hey awesome.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MemeJunkie
> 
> Btw, if you were ever in the market for a super elastic bust I actually would try Elizavecca Piggy line.I am becoming a big fan of that brand. I just picked up the Green Piggy Collagen Jelly Pack and I am obsessed with it. Really liking all her/their products I've tried.
> 
> Oh and Cinn is the hub for DHL. My packages always go there first. So you should get your bundle of joy tomorrow as hoped! What did you order?


I believe I have the Collagen Jelly Pack in my RoseRoseShop cart. Trying to decide which cart looks better...RoseRoseShop OR HonestSkin. I haven't tried any of the products yet, my first will be in Earth &amp; Sea I believe. But I think I'll pass on the Bust Cream. lol
I must be thinking of my standard packages then, DHL comes so fast I never even track it. I have Tea, Scrub and Anti-Aging coming. Pretty excited for all three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 7, 2014)

Woohoo its already Monday here! I need to sleep, but I'm excited about tmr's parcels and spoilers. Night ladies, may our memeboxes reach safely~ -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 7, 2014)

No DHL message for my tea and scrub bundle. Hope it comes!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I believe I have the Collagen Jelly Pack in my RoseRoseShop cart. Trying to decide which cart looks better...RoseRoseShop OR HonestSkin. I haven't tried any of the products yet, my first will be in Earth &amp; Sea I believe. But I think I'll pass on the Bust Cream. lol
> 
> I must be thinking of my standard packages then, DHL comes so fast I never even track it. I have Tea, Scrub and Anti-Aging coming. Pretty excited for all three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really LOVE the Elizavecca Carbonated Clay Mask that came in the OMG box. That is worth looking into for sure. It's a fantastic mask. And does not dry out your face the way other clay masks can. FYI...check the ingredients on the Jelly Pack though. I think I read somewhere it contains fermented Mung bean.

Tomorrow is going to be a good Meme day. I hope you get the Trifecta of boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

I have left instructions earlier on the thread on how to trace from order number


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What do you think? It's on sale. Only 5 minutes of massaging 2x a day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your sweetie can be recruited into helping - lol


----------



## had706 (Sep 7, 2014)

I ordered scrub/tea/anti aging 3 in a bundle and got a dhl memetext today. They should be here when I get home from work tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 7, 2014)

@@biancardi if I asked my hubby to do that he would be convinced I had been inhabited by another being...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> your sweetie can be recruited into helping - lol


It would end up taking way longer than 5 minutes and I'm not much of a morning person. Like Jane, my husband would probably wonder what happened to HIS wife. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 7, 2014)

Whoa I found the Korean Witch's Pouch website while working on a Meme stats project and it's pretty adorable. I love the Lolli Tint from Meme Global #11, and I'm terrified that it will run out before the Memeshop stocks it. ahaha Yum yum I want to be a bad witch.


----------



## LadyManah (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow, just caught up. Didn't know memebox was going to ship registered now. That means I will not purchase a single box anymore, only a bundle. I hate, hate, hate registered mail. I already bug my mail lady enough as it is, so having to sign for these packages, too? No thanks.

That really sucks.

I guess I'll be canceling all of my single boxes.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 7, 2014)

Regarding registered mail, maybe someone answered this, but I didn't see anything; so it requires a signature, yes? Do they just send it back to the post office after the first attempt, if I'm not there to sign for it? Because now I have no idea when any boxes are coming in, especially if they're taking longer than the usual 8 days for me, and I'm NEVER home in the daytimes between school and work and everything. Am I going to have to go to the stupid post office just to pick up boxes, or can I leave a signed note in my box/on my door every morning until boxes show up?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 7, 2014)

Really?! Their standard shipping is going to require a signature?! Oh I do NOT like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought only value packs with faster shipping required signatures.


----------



## mellee (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah - that's not gonna work for me, either.

On 8/28 I ordered my first Memebox - Luckybox #10.  I was already coveting a bunch more boxes!  But since that date, Memebox has very effectively made me totally disinterested in ordering from them ever again.  I mean, more and more reasons keep mounting, pretty much daily.  It almost seems like making people not want to ever order from them again is their new goal.


----------



## blinded (Sep 7, 2014)

It's weird how in Canada our boxes were already signature required but not in the US.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 7, 2014)

Someone is selling a Cutiepiemarzia box on eBay. With 3 days 17 hours left the bidding is up to $52 (which doesn't include the $6.95 standard shipping).  :blink:


----------



## seachange (Sep 7, 2014)

blinded said:


> It's weird how in Canada our boxes were already signature required but not in the US.


Same here, in Australia, I always have to sign for Memeboxes, standard shipping.


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Someone is selling a Cutiepiemarzia box on eBay. With 3 days 17 hours left the bidding is up to $52 (which doesn't include the $6.95 standard shipping).  :blink:


I remember seeing this when it was newly listed. That box must be insanely more popular than I thought


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2014)

regarding registered mail and signatures.  You don't have to pick up the package at the PO.  You can sign the orange notice and leave instructions to leave at your door.  however, that does mean that it will be 2 days after you get the notice before you get your memebox.

so, if your notice came on a monday, you would sign and leave it for your postman(or woman) to pick up on tuesday and they would deliver it on wednesday.


----------



## seachange (Sep 7, 2014)

bleuberries said:


> I remember seeing this when it was newly listed. That box must be insanely more popular than I thought


I wonder if a Collaboration Box will be released this month?


----------



## avarier (Sep 7, 2014)

For those ordering outside the US, is the shipping still 6.99? (Aside from the currency exchange. )

I may be heading up to Canada later this year and was wondering if my shipping per box will go up.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 7, 2014)

I have spoken to all of my mail carriers UPS, USPS, FedEx and DHL, and I have worked it out with all of them to just leave my packages without a signature. I also tape a note on my mailbox stating to leave packages and sign the note so they can take it with them if they need to for proof. I've never had to sign for them since.

I live in a safe neighborhood now so I don't worry about my packages like I used to before I moved, thank goodness!

Are there new boxes scheduled for tonight or is that tomorrow night? I'm always losing track of when boxes are released lol


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 7, 2014)

New boxes up! 

They are all $20 + shipping:

Rose box - http://us.memebox.com/48-rose-edition

Dessert box - http://us.memebox.com/47-my-dessert-box

Hair and body spa edition- http://us.memebox.com/49-hair-body-4-spa-edition

Bundle of all three - http://us.memebox.com/my-dessert-box-rose-edition-hair-body-4-spa-edition

Is it just me? I have no clue what the description for the dessert box means...

Still on a ban until codes and points are out.


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 7, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Is it just me? I have no clue what the description for the dessert box means...


maybe more a;t fox cupcakes?


----------



## avarier (Sep 7, 2014)

Also still not buying without a code.

I would almost like the Rose box, but after the awful bulgarian rose perfume in my GNO box.. no ty. No scents for me.


----------



## julieannka (Sep 7, 2014)

The spa box sounds interesting, but the other two not so much.  Maybe I'll get the spa box later on if it gets bundled with another that I might like, but the shipping time has really turned me away from single box purchases.


----------



## seachange (Sep 7, 2014)

No interest in the new boxes:

- hate rose scent

- have a grommet in my ear, hardly manage to wash my hair properly for the last 8 months, hence not interested in any hair boxes

-desserts, same like chocolate and everything sweet - do not like them on my face, don't taste the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

The Rose box actually looks interesting to me.

(I know @@biancardi, that box would be your nightmare)

But I would want to get a bundle to avoid the whole registered mail thing, but neither of the other boxes tempt me. And btw, wasn't the LAST Hair &amp; Body box supposed to be a spa box?!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 7, 2014)

ugh I absolutely despise Rose-scented things. Honestly it's the only scent that I just can't handle.

I am interested in the dessert box, and I would get hair and body if I could bundle it with dessert, but I definitely don't want all 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ugh I absolutely despise Rose-scented things. Honestly it's the only scent that I just can't handle.
> 
> I am interested in the dessert box, and I would get hair and body if I could bundle it with dessert, but I definitely don't want all 3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Here is the bundle you want....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://us.memebox.com/my-dessert-box-hair-body-4-spa-edition#.VA0pBedbvXM


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here is the bundle you want....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/my-dessert-box-hair-body-4-spa-edition#.VA0pBedbvXM


yayyy thank you! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Now to convince myself to spend the money!) 

I went to a family party this weekend and my aunt (who tends to get a little buzzed lol) gave me $100. I promised it would go towards bills but hmm... decisions!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

Ahhh I bought the dessert/ hair and body bundle! 

I have a feeling the dessert box is going to be super cute stuff. I have a sixth sense when it comes to adorable things! :3

I would have just gotten that one on it's own, but since these boxes are all $20 right now, I figured to hell with it and just do a bundle so I don't have to wait 20 years for them once they ship.

Seriously I'm still waiting for my sweet box!  :angry:


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Scrub and Tea spoilers posted in the SPOILERS thread!!!!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the rose box. I love rose scented products. And rosy colors, too. Hahaha...

And I wouldn't be surprised if the hair and body spa contained mostly our "favorite" Pure Smile. You can get a huge box of shampo, conditioner, hair mask, body wash, body lotion and a couple of other items in Pure Smile branded packs for about 10 bucks at the store. Wholesale would be dirt cheap then.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Here is the bundle you want....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/my-dessert-box-hair-body-4-spa-edition#.VA0pBedbvXM


Is there a Rose/Dessert bundle. I think these would be great for my girls for X-

Mas. One loves Rose, the other cute things which I think this box could have. COULD. I haven't got my VIP email yet tonight listing the diff. bundles.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah..I was trying to hold off on ordering boxes until they release the promo codes but the Dessert Box is really calling to me...


----------



## Weebs (Sep 8, 2014)

I caved and bought the Hair &amp; Body and the Rose box.  Can't stand sweet smells so I passed on the other box.  That's it for me for a while... since I grabbed the Tony Moly and Holika Holika boxes too.


----------



## seachange (Sep 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is there a Rose/Dessert bundle. I think these would be great for my girls for X-
> 
> Mas. One loves Rose, the other cute things which I think this box could have. COULD. I haven't got my VIP email yet tonight listing the diff. bundles.


This is the VIPs link with all boxes and bundles:

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I haven't got my VIP email yet tonight listing the diff. bundles.


Neither have I and the boxes are listed on non-VIP pages from what I can tell, so I'm wondering if there won't be a VIP-only presale?

Well, wait--the more I look at it, it seems like they're each listed on their own pages coming off the homepage. Maybe so we can't see all of the options sitting on one VIP page? (so the only way to know the range of boxes available is to receive the email?) hmm 

Edit: nope! LOL @seachange posted a link to the VIP page. ahahaha


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank your kait1989 for the scrub and tea spoilers! I love that this forum has the latest news ever, even before instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm so happy i stuck to my guns and just boughht the scrub box, definitely i will be using all of the products!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 8, 2014)

I am not getting a dessert box with lashes in the illustration...pass on all three, Memestrike continues!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh hells bells...

Got a notice that my jackpot box is held by import customs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I have to pay any extra money I'll just abandon it. Doesn't seem worth paying more especially since I'm expecting a low prize number.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 8, 2014)

Dessert is the only one that looks interesting, but I got a ton of cute stuff in Cute Wishlist and I have #3 coming of that, so I think I'm good on cute stuff. No on Rose, ew, and Hair/Spa one, nah. 

And still no codes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.

@@biancardi Boo at having to wait for 2 extra days, but thanks for pointing that out. I should be expecting boxes this week so I may just make a note and leave it on the door every day when I leave, haha. I mean, I'm on the 3rd floor of a pretty nice apartment area, so I'm not too worried about things being stolen (plus my husband would be home by 2-3pm so he could grab it). Or maybe they can just drop it at the apartment office. Either way, I don't want to go to the PO and I don't want to wait. Stupid registered mail!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously I just want an a:t fox box. I know they've had a zillion of their products speckled in separate boxes but I'm just in love with their packaging!

I've now got 10 boxes coming to me over the next month and a half, so unless those coupons come out in conjunction with a really fantastic box, I'm sitting out. I already have way more than I could possibly use as it is, never mind all the other stuff on it's way to me! LOL

although a cat box or an a:t fox box would send me over the edge LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously I just want an a:t fox box. I know they've had a zillion of their products speckled in separate boxes but I'm just in love with their packaging!
> 
> I've now got 10 boxes coming to me over the next month and a half, so unless those coupons come out in conjunction with a really fantastic box, I'm sitting out. I already have way more than I could possibly use as it is, never mind all the other stuff on it's way to me! LOL
> 
> although a cat box or an a:t fox box would send me over the edge LOL


Are you getting the tea box? I just saw the spoiler and there are some at fox products in it. I'm really exited for mine.

I'm on a meme strike until they release some cupons to get the prices down. I really can't afford anything over $20 (with shipping included)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 8, 2014)

I just made VIP and it seems like they are taking away all the perks of it. Not impressed or happy about it so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now if they'd give me some welcome points, like the 15 I heard they gave out not too long ago, that would've been impressive. So overall, I'm hoping they don't release anything else I want for September. If by some miracle that happened, AND they gave me some points to spend this months, AND Thumbs Up never came back in stock, I'd probably buy the Jeju box. So, I hope any kitty cat and a;t fox themes will wait until October at the absolute earliest. Though, I will say that the possibility of a;t fox being in the dessert box is why I got it. I'll be pretty bummed if isn't in there. But at the same time, I figure I'll like what will be in there so it is a win or win bigger kind of situation. We'll see...


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 8, 2014)

Rose, ew gross.

Hair and body 4, meh.

Dessert, idk....... Maybe if I had a coupon code


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Are you getting the tea box? I just saw the spoiler and there are some at fox products in it. I'm really exited for mine.
> 
> I'm on a meme strike until they release some cupons to get the prices down. I really can't afford anything over $20 (with shipping included)


I didn't have the money to grab the tea box when it came out, unfortunately. Although I do already have the tea toc water tablets since they came in Global #2 way back. I do wish I got that cute little a:t fox spray thats in the tea box though! I don't even remember what it does but just the packaging is the cutest!

(I'm obsessed with packaging sometimes I don't even care what the product is LOL It's a curse!)


----------



## avarier (Sep 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I didn't have the money to grab the tea box when it came out, unfortunately. Although I do already have the tea toc water tablets since they came in Global #2 way back. I do wish I got that cute little a:t fox spray thats in the tea box though! I don't even remember what it does but just the packaging is the cutest!
> 
> (I'm obsessed with packaging sometimes I don't even care what the product is LOL It's a curse!)


In Korea, they know how to package stuff to SELL. It's a great marketing strategy.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

The dessert might have more atfox and other cute stuff. But I guess I'm sitting this one out. Not the other 2 either... yeah I agree that: isn't H&amp;B3 supposed to be a spa box??! Spa in Korea is totally different than spa in other parts of the world. Just so you know...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 8, 2014)

I think H&amp;B3 was supposed to be about Korean spa. So maybe this one is about 'normal' spa? I'm not convinced with any of those boxes, maybe the rose one only? I have so few boxes coming these months and nothing I really, really want to get   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to buy some boxes to fill up my orders list a bit but I can't decide what to choose...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@Paulina PS Probably... but I don't reckon they will put in aromatherapy oils, steam massage lotions and medipedi salts? And lol you are the first one with this issue. I'd personaly consider the Jeju or O&amp;T4.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 8, 2014)

@@veritazy I guess it's just product overflow LOL Or it's because I had to cancel some of my orders with DHL and all the boxes I'd previously ordered and really wanted are now gone   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for your recommendations though!

It's hard to predict what they're going to put in all those boxes in fact, and I've noticed I don't like vague descriptions anymore. It definately says some hair stuff but you never really know with Memebox, right?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 8, 2014)

only bought the dessert box today ,and its going for the niece xmas present.i will open and check it all and photo the box and products,then put in a pretty box.

im not great with rose ,too girly, why not a verbena box or something, and the hair and body box well the last one was banged about being a spa box and a good theme and was nothing, so I'm not buying any for me,just one for a gift.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@Paulina PS true story *nods*  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad about the DHL... it works properly here though. I need to sign for any post, regardless, but it is not strict so anyone at home can do that for me. 

The only pulling factor now is the price ($20). It is much cheaper than what we saw in previous boxes, and all the fasting actually make us feel like we need to buy. Also not lovin the vague descriptions and how easily they could stuff the wrong things into a box. Last box I bought was Holika2 because I don't think they would mess that up by putting the wrong brands lol!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Decided not to bother again but might have if they hadn't taken so long giving me my commision... grrr


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Cool. my anti ageing and tea boxes are with courier


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cool. my anti ageing and tea boxes are with courier


My scrub and tea is too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tempted by dessert... WHEN (staying positive) affiliate codes come out I may be tempted by dessert, tony moly and holika holika (if theyre all still in stock) but not without codes. Might be moving out into a wee cottage so a) need money and B) only one bedroom so no giant space for pink boxes and beauty products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (Sep 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> regarding registered mail and signatures.  You don't have to pick up the package at the PO.  You can sign the orange notice and leave instructions to leave at your door.  however, that does mean that it will be 2 days after you get the notice before you get your memebox.
> 
> so, if your notice came on a monday, you would sign and leave it for your postman(or woman) to pick up on tuesday and they would deliver it on wednesday.


But you have a bright orange notice to anyone within sightline announcing there will be an unattended package on your porch soon, so keep looking!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Edit because I seem to have typed "but" way wrong.)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

I am throughly fed up with how long it takes memebox to do anything tbh.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone getting an answer from CS lately? Im emailing them about an address change for my OMG 2 + Cute 2 and no answer... Today is the last day i can make any changes, it ships on the 12... Im really worried because eversince i bought the bundle (and found out that express means DHL) i tried to change the shipping method with no luck... (Theres someone from Belgium who asked them to do this and they did), then on the memebox page now they say that they cant change it. OK. No answer for my address change emails...

The problem is my address is a PO box. Does anybody have an idea about whats going to happen? DHL and PO boxes... Eh. Will they contact me or i spent $53 on nothing?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@Andrea_s I am in EU and I have not gotten any reply about addresses too. (They sent me a random email asking for my contact number and check the address--- this is not the typical address check,it is informal). It is their national holiday, so maybe we have to wait out a couple of days...


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 8, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> New boxes up!
> 
> They are all $20 + shipping:
> 
> ...


I have no idea what the dessert box means either. I love beauty products in cute dessert packaging, but I can't stand beauty products that smell like dessert. I guess I should just play it safe and not get it.

The rose box is mine though!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

hair &amp; body 3 was supposed to be a spa edition and whereas it was okay, it wasn't what I expected.  I really thought they were going to have a Korean Spa theme and it was a fail.  I am not purchasing anymore hair &amp; body editions, even when they have the word spa in them!! 

I am so excited for the tea &amp; scrub box, I saw the spoilers on the other thread!! Great boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I am going to order the dessert one, but I am so pissed off with memebox right now - the ignoring of emails, no codes for my readers, AND the change to registered mail, which can take longer now.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

btw, doesn't that quad in the front of the dessert box image look exactly like Fergie's wet n wild quads?  hahah


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

It may well be. Is dessert makeup or skincare? Description is odd


----------



## flushblush (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd love so much to get the dessert/rose bundle - they're right up my alley - but I already blew my budget on Tony/Holika. A coupon code could have pushed me over the edge, but I'm going to have to sit this one out!

Dessert sounds like it could be what people were expecting for Sweet Shop. Plus cute packaging &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'd love so much to get the dessert/rose bundle - they're right up my alley - but I already blew my budget on Tony/Holika. A coupon code could have pushed me over the edge, but I'm going to have to sit this one out!
> 
> Dessert sounds like it could be what people were expecting for Sweet Shop. Plus cute packaging &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


yeah, as sweet shop were gifts to my nieces, I figure this box would have some cute things for them to make up for that dismal looking box with no sweets in it...


----------



## Shantal (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello all. My "All About Lips" box arrived today and I feel so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Every single product I received was in a red colour which I find to be really stupid. I am wondering what was the person who put those items in my box thinking..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Decided not to buy much for a while too as nov is very busy for me so might wait for dec releases or end of nov at least


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 8, 2014)

I have nine points that are expiring soon, but no real pull towards any of these boxes. Scrub looks awesome in the spoilers thread, so maybe they'll restock that and I'll pick that one up. Otherwise, idk, idk. Dessert sounds great, but I'm wary of what that might mean (like with the Sweets scent box). Ugh. Maybe I should just stop spending money for awhile.  :wacko:


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I have nine points that are expiring soon, but no real pull towards any of these boxes. Scrub looks awesome in the spoilers thread, so maybe they'll restock that and I'll pick that one up. Otherwise, idk, idk. Dessert sounds great, but I'm wary of what that might mean (like with the Sweets scent box). Ugh. Maybe I should just stop spending money for awhile.  :wacko:


I feel like dessert is going to be what we thought Sweet Shop would be (perhaos even Memebox realising how off the ball they were with that?)

Like half of me is put off by Sweet shop, and half is like well they cant mess up this theme twice!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Christmas is coming up  so, I have to buy less for me now lol - Dessert box will probably have puresmile and some other dingy "sweet" scented stuff in it, maybe a candy smelling lip gloss etc..


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

I take it we don't get VIP Meme points anymore?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I take it we don't get VIP Meme points anymore?


I am holding off for VIP points, codes, ANYTHING! Hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

got three last month.... whereas ppl who had ordered 4 boxes got five


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> got three last month.... whereas ppl who had ordered 4 boxes got five


Ive ordered about 15. So I think I should have THIRTY memepoints haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 8, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Regarding registered mail, maybe someone answered this, but I didn't see anything; so it requires a signature, yes? Do they just send it back to the post office after the first attempt, if I'm not there to sign for it? Because now I have no idea when any boxes are coming in, especially if they're taking longer than the usual 8 days for me, and I'm NEVER home in the daytimes between school and work and everything. Am I going to have to go to the stupid post office just to pick up boxes, or can I leave a signed note in my box/on my door every morning until boxes show up?


One other thing you can do with RM is when they leave the pink slip, you can go to the usps re-delivery website and assign it to be re-delivered for the next day. When they see the pink slip signed, they will leave the box. Saves me a trip to the PO. 

I know some people don't have issues with their mail people leaving things if you have just signed a paper, but my PO is crazy strict about that kind of stuff. Doesn't bother me too much since it's just an extra day and it takes so long to get here in the first place...


----------



## blinded (Sep 8, 2014)

avarier said:


> For those ordering outside the US, is the shipping still 6.99? (Aside from the currency exchange. )
> 
> I may be heading up to Canada later this year and was wondering if my shipping per box will go up.


Shipping to Canada is the same price.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 8, 2014)

Ugh... I really want the rose box, but I am just not going to do it without a code of some kind. I am on a low/no buy from Meme Box this month anyway so I guess it's good that they didn't release the affiliate codes, but I loooooove rose. Although... I was a bit disappointed in the Rose Scent Box. So this might just be a bigger box of disappoint. 

At least that's what I'm going to tell myself.


----------



## blinded (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm going through memebox buying withdrawal. Not just from the lack of codes, but other than the chocolate box nothing has really appealed to me either.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 8, 2014)

I was going to do the Rose/Dessert bundle but staying strong on the Memestrike. Dessert has the possibility to be really good or totally abysmal!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

If the vip pts are going down at the rate of last month we will be charged to be in it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't know what this says about my brain right now, but I actually had a dream about Memebox. XD

I was on the site, and you could go to a page where it live-updated all of the box amounts. Like, there were the main pictures to the left, and to the right it would say "Scrub Box" or "Lucky Box #whatever" and a live counter of how many boxes were left, including restocks--sometimes a box would go from 0 to 5 or something. You could just click "Buy" to the right and it would add to the cart, and stay there until you bought it (for a certain amount of time, like 3 minutes), without someone else swooping in for it, like how ticket sites work. Plus, the Wishlist actually worked and showed restocks and such.

Kind of like stock trading, I guess, which maybe means my Finance class IS sticking in my brain. Interesting.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

That would be really cool but constant changes might crash the site a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Sep 8, 2014)

I`m not breaking my memestrike until we get VIP points or codes :couch:

I did not buy any of the new boxes in September. Maybe I will buy a nice new pair of boots for the winter... :wub:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone need a Daily Dose of Beauty spoiler or has that shipped sailed? I'd actually forgotten about this box and I'm not disappointed with it. Not that I wear lipstick but surprisingly I DIDNT get orange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Tea/Scrub/Anti-Aging is a no show for today.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Leja said:


> I`m not breaking my memestrike until we get VIP points or codes :couch:
> 
> I did not buy any of the new boxes in September. Maybe I will buy a nice new pair of boots for the winter... :wub:


Vip points are normally end of month and I think affiliate codes might not appear at all. But I could be surprised


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Vip points are normally end of month and I think affiliate codes might not appear at all. But I could be surprised


Did anyone get VIP points at the end of August?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Did anyone get VIP points at the end of August?


Yep, three meagre points, less than two uk quid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Does anyone need a Daily Dose of Beauty spoiler or has that shipped sailed? I'd actually forgotten about this box and I'm not disappointed with it. Not that I wear lipstick but surprisingly I DIDNT get orange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Tea/Scrub/Anti-Aging is a no show for today.


Well, I haven't even gotten my scentboxes or earth sea. I really don't like tracking/ worrying about my parcels...but it seems like I can't track RM parcels here either. Was curious if it is different. Meh.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Well, I haven't even gotten my scentboxes or earth sea. I really don't like tracking/ worrying about my parcels...but it seems like I can't track RM parcels here either. Was curious if it is different. Meh.


I haven't received Earth &amp; Sea either. Daily Dose was my last box shipped standard/old shipping method and it took 12 days to arrive which is pretty much the usual for me. Also curious how long the registered mail boxes will take now - my first will be Earth &amp; Sea...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Still waiting on a bunch of my box's to be delivered, taking forever.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 8, 2014)

My Earth&amp;Sea is already in Poland and I should get it tomorrow, so it's not huge difference in delivery times here, maybe one day longer. It doesn't really matter to me that I have to sign it because I had to sign on all my Memeboxes before too.

On a different note, I give in and bought the Rose Edition Box, I really wanted something and it's not very expensive.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

No Earth and Sea or Sweet box for me, yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm just hoping that SOMETHING comes in today because I haven't gotten anything since Hair and Body 3!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 8, 2014)

F it. I'm going strong. No rose box for me.


----------



## athy (Sep 8, 2014)

So tempted to get the dessert + rose box...

But I'm still on strike until I at very least get my review points... They're very long overdue. =(

Memebox customer service please just give me my points instead of a "we have not forgotten you email" &gt;=[


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Anyone getting an answer from CS lately? Im emailing them about an address change for my OMG 2 + Cute 2 and no answer... Today is the last day i can make any changes, it ships on the 12... Im really worried because eversince i bought the bundle (and found out that express means DHL) i tried to change the shipping method with no luck... (Theres someone from Belgium who asked them to do this and they did), then on the memebox page now they say that they cant change it. OK. No answer for my address change emails...
> 
> The problem is my address is a PO box. Does anybody have an idea about whats going to happen? DHL and PO boxes... Eh. Will they contact me or i spent $53 on nothing?


If its DHL, get your order number from your Memebox account (the order number is what dhl uses as the "shipper reference number" and then call them.  Hopefully they can help or reroute it for you.  It might take an extra day


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

I thought I was the only one. Okay, I'll resume my normal life and wait for it.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope they are reenergized after the long holiday and start sorting everything out...


----------



## avarier (Sep 8, 2014)

Leja said:


> I`m not breaking my memestrike until we get VIP points or codes :couch:
> 
> I did not buy any of the new boxes in September. Maybe I will buy a nice new pair of boots for the winter... :wub:


This is not a bad idea ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

i have just made a deal with hubby that I can ge a few advent calendars so i need to save up for them too. But as I said busy with Nano in Nov and unless the boxes deliver after 25th or so it will be hard to fit them in


----------



## EmiB (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, I dodged the bullet for the Dessert Box. I had 5 points to spent so that is how I justified the purchase. Hopefully is something similar to the Cure Wishlist Box, at least the description sounded that way "Plus, these cute-as-a-muffin beauty trinkets are dual-purpose – they’re useful and they're also really, really great props for Instagram. We promise."

I hope they don't disappoint us.


----------



## had706 (Sep 8, 2014)

What does package on hold mean with DHL? I hope I get my tea/scrub/anti aging bundle today!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

had706 said:


> What does package on hold mean with DHL? I hope I get my tea/scrub/anti aging bundle today!


I would give DHL a call to find out...could be held up for a multiple of reasons.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

I love the Daily Dose of Beauty Box @@MemeJunkie

I thought that box is a sleeper hit! Glad you got it!

Why do you think your Tea &amp; Scrub won't arrive today?

If Daily Dose was shipped standard, it would arrive by a different courier than Tea &amp; Scrub.

So you should be good.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 8, 2014)

There are new items in the USA Exclusives shop (a;t fox and Dewytree), and it looks like they are now offering free shipping on orders over $30.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 8, 2014)

Just caught up from page 872... man! 

Anyhoodles, I had to avoid for a while.  I've been avoiding cruising the #memebox tag on instagram too, and it's KILLING ME.  I'm trying SO HARD to not have E&amp;S spoiled for me.  Speaking of which...

Tracking says "Departure from outward office of exchange, INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE" but no updates after Sept 5. Probably just sitting because of Chuseok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  USPS website is preparing for shipment.  (I know you all care lol)

Looking forward to OMG 2 + Cute 2 to ship, since I got the bundle those should come a bit faster.  Today's released boxes are dry, I'm glad that I am not interested in them, first because I barely have two pennies to rub together this week, and two because this no-code business is bs.

Also, I would LOVE a kitty themed box...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 8, 2014)

p.s. LOVING all your meme-wishboxes on instagram :wub:  now if only I could purchase them!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> p.s. LOVING all your meme-wishboxes on instagram :wub:  now if only I could purchase them!!


I wish the same~ There are so many I love to have  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## avarier (Sep 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> There are new items in the USA Exclusives shop (a;t fox and Dewytree), and it looks like they are now offering free shipping on orders over $30.


Improvement, but no code no buy.


----------



## aralosin (Sep 8, 2014)

'tiedyedlifestyle' said:


> Tracking says "Departure from outward office of exchange, INTERNATIONAL POST OFFICE" but no updates after Sept 5. Probably just sitting because of Chuseok   USPS website is preparing for shipment.  (I know you all care lol)


My best guess is that this means it has at least left Korea, if wording is anything to go by (departure/dispatch #). Hopefully, it'll only take a few more days before someone scans and updates the tracking to where ever the next stop is at for the pink box trek (USPS is a hit or miss for me on consistent updates  &lt;_&lt;  ). It seems to take 5 or so days for my slower orders from Korea and Japan to drift their way across the Pacific to Cali (according to the Departure/Arrival dates), so have some hope that your Memebox(es) are on their way to you and not just chilling in Incheon.


----------



## had706 (Sep 8, 2014)

had706 said:


> What does package on hold mean with DHL? I hope I get my tea/scrub/anti aging bundle today!


Woohoo it says with the courier now so I should still get it today. I saw spoilers this morning and I think these look great!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my boxes and just beat the sun going down to film... Yay. Hopefully get daily dose tomorrow


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh today I got an awesome new idea for a memebox!!
> 
> *GINSENG MEMEBOX!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


the oriental medicine was pretty much a ginseng box....everything had ginseng in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 8, 2014)

i was hoping to get my all about eyes box today, but now that i didn't, i won't get it until wed since it's a public holiday here tomorrow &gt;&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

uuu...free shipping for thanksgiving....above $50. Thanks but no thanks, I'll be paralyzed by the tax duties. Was looking at the a:t Fox and tin herb set.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

My antiageing 3 and tea videos are up here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-7

I also wanted to say that after a very bad day yesterday you girls have really cheered me up... thankyou. I love the banter on this thread.

J


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the insobeau cereal peeling mask on my face now from the scrub box. It smells very odd. I'm hoping the results are worth the smell. Its not bad, just odd.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I love the Daily Dose of Beauty Box @@MemeJunkie
> 
> I thought that box is a sleeper hit! Glad you got it!
> 
> ...


@@LisaLeah - Yes, love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DHL attempted to deliver the box and as it goes every other shipment, needed a signature even though I have requested my packages be left 2x on the delivery notices and a few times on the phone. But after a very long telephone conversation (again) about why this is a recurring issue....my regular driver showed up with box as frustrated as I was and we had a long conversation about DHL's internal issues. Hopefully even if DHL doesn't get things straightened out on their end, he will begin leaving packages regardless. I'm sure he's not going to forget the crazy lady with a mask on her face!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

The Sally's box bundle is tempting


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 8, 2014)

I just tried the Tosowoong Body Scrub Wash from the Scrub Box.  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really happy with both box deliveries today. Tea Cosmetics and Scrub. Now where in the hell is my Floral Box and Jackpot Box?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I just tried the Tosowoong Body Scrub Wash from the Scrub Box.  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really happy with both box deliveries today. Tea Cosmetics and Scrub. Now where in the hell is my Floral Box and Jackpot Box?


i think the mail is on a go slow. my daily dose of beauty is only just in uk.

I love my tosowoong brush. it seems a good brand overall


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

can non US order from USAshop?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> can non US order from USAshop?


Nope. Don't think so. Which sucks


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope. Don't think so. Which sucks


Yea that does.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> uuu...free shipping for thanksgiving....above $50. Thanks but no thanks, I'll be paralyzed by the tax duties. Was looking at the a:t Fox and tin herb set.


I love the tin...not the colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Added a few things to my cart and the free shipping code doesn't work for me. Anyone else having the same problem?

ETA: There isn't a chance in hell I'm paying $24 to ship two items.


----------



## catyz (Sep 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I love the tin...not the colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Added a few things to my cart and the free shipping code doesn't work for me. Anyone else having the same problem?
> 
> ETA: There isn't a chance in hell I'm paying $24 to ship two items.


freeshipping is only for the thanksgiving sets that's above $50.


----------



## blinded (Sep 8, 2014)

Is the thanksgiving free shipping code for the memeshop or the US shop and does it only apply to those gift sets? Maybe it's because I'm cutting back on the amount of caffeine I drink, but the email confused me. 

Edit: Haha, page refreshes and the answer is above my question. Wonder if you can add memeshop items and have them ship free too?


----------



## avarier (Sep 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is the thanksgiving free shipping code for the memeshop or the US shop and does it only apply to those gift sets? Maybe it's because I'm cutting back on the amount of caffeine I drink, but the email confused me.


I think just those gift sets, I don't think they're US only


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yea the free shipping is for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone ordering any of the gift sets?

I already have the A:t Gift set, contemplating sally's, but considering sally's sheets are only 2$ each, I will pass.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> can non US order from USAshop?


no we can't as we are on the dark side .


----------



## theori3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I tried adding over $50 worth of the gift sets, applied the code, and then added a random item from the Memeshop, and the shipping was still free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no we can't as we are on the dark side .


I am your father Lorna....


----------



## catyz (Sep 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is the thanksgiving free shipping code for the memeshop or the US shop and does it only apply to those gift sets? Maybe it's because I'm cutting back on the amount of caffeine I drink, but the email confused me.
> 
> Edit: Haha, page refreshes and the answer is above my question. Wonder if you can add memeshop items and have them ship free too?


I think you can but given the minimum above $50 gift sets will be $53 and regular freeshipping is $70, you might as well just bump it up to that.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am your father Lorna....


Lorna and Edward are siblings now? Add me to the family tree. I want some perks too~ You can just call me Luke.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have the insobeau cereal peeling mask on my face now from the scrub box. It smells very odd. I'm hoping the results are worth the smell. Its not bad, just odd.


Is it a proper face scrub? Or does it turn into little peeling balls?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 8, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie garh I was eyeing it for the tin too. Yeah you are right, the items inside are not as attractive as it's cover. I'm weak towards good packaging, you see..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry. Huge nerd... Couldn't resist


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry. Huge nerd... Couldn't resist


was waiting for it as i wrote it,lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't get free ship unless I spend $50 on the specials, which sucks


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> was waiting for it as i wrote it,lol


I am too predictable, darn.

But bk on memebox.... I really wanna try it's skin but might use bnk instead


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> can non US order from USAshop?


You can order with a non-US billing address, but can only ship to a US address.

No tea box at my door yet, looks like it's a good box though. Wish they could have added in some more of the stuff from Mini 3 buuuut oh well. Interested in that Sally's Box set but can't be bothered to look for another item to hit the $50 shipping. 

So burnt out with Memebox right now, can't be bothered to get excited.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 8, 2014)

I was confused by the email too. I read 'value sets' instead of 'gift sets.' I thought maybe they'd grouped together some unsold boxes or something. Sigh...

I wish Memebox would offer a 'build your own value pack' option where you could group boxes shipping at around the same time together and have them ship out on the latest shipping date but for $7.99 with the express upgrade. Sometimes, the value sets don't make a lot of sense, or there is a box I want but no other boxes are shipping out on that exact same day. If I could create my own within a 2 week or 1 month time frame, I'd LOVE that! If you look at their shipping schedules and how often boxes might ship out within the same week or the following week, it would make a lot of sense. You'd still come out ahead too. Like, if I wanted box #1 that shipped Sept 16 and box #2 that shipped Sept 19, I'd be ok with them holding box #1 until the 19th to ship it because the shipping would be faster in the long run. My standard shipping boxes seem to take 2 to almost 3 full weeks to get to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

The jumbo 90ml yeoshin/stem cell/SNT/goddess cream is $25.60 in the US Memeshop--that's pretty much beating Memebox Korea prices once you factor in shipping. It's also about $10 less than the cheapest seller on eBay. I WANT. Also, wow, the Soy Bio+ set...urgh NEED. Why won't Memebox just hand over my affiliate commissions so I can give it all back to themmmmm. whineeeeeee  ldlad:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 8, 2014)

I asked for mine on 1st....


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 8, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I just tried the Tosowoong Body Scrub Wash from the Scrub Box.  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!  Really happy with both box deliveries today. Tea Cosmetics and Scrub. Now where in the hell is my Floral Box and Jackpot Box?


I have tried the scalp, lip, foot and face peel items and I am really impressed with them all. Havent tried the body scrub as I'm just finishing off a Body Shop one but I'm happy its nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 8, 2014)

Having such a hard time resisting the Moisture Surge box... the spoiler looks so good! There are less than 20 left, but like I said, I have about 2 pennies to rub together this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate trying to be responsible.  IT'S ONLY MONDAY.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 8, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have tried the scalp, lip, foot and face peel items and I am really impressed with them all. Havent tried the body scrub as I'm just finishing off a Body Shop one but I'm happy its nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ha, I did also use the lip scrub:0  It's good too!  I don't currently have a body scrub open, so this was perfect.  This one is much better than that one from Hair and Body box. Funny enough I have about two scalp masks/scrubs already opened.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The jumbo 90ml yeoshin/stem cell/SNT/goddess cream is $25.60 in the US Memeshop--that's pretty much beating Memebox Korea prices once you factor in shipping. It's also about $10 less than the cheapest seller on eBay. I WANT. Also, wow, the Soy Bio+ set...urgh NEED. Why won't Memebox just hand over my affiliate commissions so I can give it all back to themmmmm. whineeeeeee  ldlad:


I hear you re: the Soy Bio + set.

I have only tried the "lumpoule" twice so I can't really tell how much I like it yet.

(though it did immediately make my skin a bit firmer and tighter).

Have you used it enough to form an opinion?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

I love the Lumpoule!  I was using one and put the other up for trade but I'm taking it down.  I don't know how it does it but I've been loving my skin while using it. I used it all by itself a couple times and was happy with how matte my Tzone stayed and with how smooth my skin felt.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I love the Lumpoule!  I was using one and put the other up for trade but I'm taking it down.  I don't know how it does it but I've been loving my skin while using it. I used it all by itself a couple times and was happy with how matte my Tzone stayed and with how smooth my skin felt.


That's great to know! Do you use a cream or moisturizer on top of it? Or solo?

I've been using it w/out a moisturizer, just because I wanted to be able to test and see what it does and if it makes a difference etc.

But so far I really like it!

I haven't tried the soap yet though.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Have you used it enough to form an opinion?


Yeah, I'm through one lump of two and it's awesome. I mix one drop into my morning goddess cream and it basically makes even super matte bb creams and foundations look dewy and luminous. Not oily, but just like my skin has a good, healthy internal glow. It's incredibly expensive even on the Meme-K site--that exact same set is 145,000won on there, so $141.53 plus handling charges by the shopping service and shipping. This is a cuh-razy deal in the global Memeshop.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow. Then this really is a sick deal  @

I am going to play around w/ the lumpoule and soap for the next day or so

and see if I have to break down and get it.

Ugh. This is becoming painfully compelling......


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

Btw, Anti-Aging 3 is restocked if anyone is interested!


----------



## ilikedaisies (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey guys, so about this new shift to registered shipping.. signing for every memebox isn't really feasible for me, so I emailed their CS about the new change and was given this reply: "You only need to sign if it is express shipping, not standard." I'm so confused now, is memebox mixing up their own policies? lol


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's great to know! Do you use a cream or moisturizer on top of it? Or solo?
> 
> I've been using it w/out a moisturizer, just because I wanted to be able to test and see what it does and if it makes a difference etc.
> 
> ...


I used it both ways.  First with a light moisturizer then just plain.  Nothing but the lumpoule on freshly cleaned skin.  I wanted to make sure it was the lumpoule that was helping with the redness my skin can get.  It was the lumpoule.  I'm so tempted by the deal...  SO tempted.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

You and me both @@Saffyra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))

Btw, reducing redness is a HUGE plus.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

catyz said:


> freeshipping is only for the thanksgiving sets that's above $50.


So basically my $39 mask set and single cupcake don't apply? It also states on the main USA page shipping is free over $30, does that not apply any longer? So confused with all these stipulations...


----------



## theori3 (Sep 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically my $39 mask set and single cupcake don't apply? It also states on the main USA page shipping is free over $30, does that not apply any longer? So confused with all these stipulations...


Is the mask set in the USA store?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

*JUST RECEIVED 49 MEMEPOINTS!! *   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> finally they responded to my withrequest, they other points will come later in this week

bye bye memestrike!

*still skipping blogging this today, soo dead and broken from all the past nights on the couch. need some happy youtube time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Is the mask set in the USA store?


Yes, the Sally's Box set. Love the gel masks and want to try the others....not that I don't have a gazillion masks in my fridge already. But at a mask a day they go fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *JUST RECEIVED 49 MEMEPOINTS!! *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> finally they responded to my withrequest, they other points will come later in this week
> 
> bye bye memestrike!
> 
> *still skipping blogging this today, soo dead and broken from all the past nights on the couch. need some happy youtube time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww man why are they not replying mine :&lt;. They replied my other email on regards to the september coupon code and said that they have extended the affiliate $5 off $100, $10 off $150. And updated codes will be in the affiliate newsletter next monday.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 8, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Aww man why are they not replying mine :&lt;. They replied my other email on regards to the september coupon code and said that they have extended the affiliate $5 off $100, $10 off $150. And updated codes will be in the affiliate newsletter next monday.


Oh, thank you for posting this!

So we will get new codes for September on Monday?  That seems awfully late but at least we will get them!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Aww man why are they not replying mine :&lt;. They replied my other email on regards to the september coupon code and said that they have extended the affiliate $5 off $100, $10 off $150. And updated codes will be in the affiliate newsletter next monday.


Thats good news I think, sadly no 5 off coupon then but this free shipping coupon they have now is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry you have to wait. I've waited almost 2 weeks, they were very busy and try to fix everything now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically my $39 mask set and single cupcake don't apply? It also states on the main USA page shipping is free over $30, does that not apply any longer? So confused with all these stipulations...


um, im not sure about the us shop but you can try it and see if it works. My guess will be that you need to pick something with a total of $30 from the US shop only to get free shipping. The $50 freeshipping is only for the thanksgiving gift sets, even though at the bottom of the email says that it's for the shop. Unless it's a glitch, at the moment, $50 at the shop doesn't work with that code the last time i tried.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 8, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Having such a hard time resisting the Moisture Surge box... the spoiler looks so good! There are less than 20 left, but like I said, I have about 2 pennies to rub together this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate trying to be responsible.  IT'S ONLY MONDAY.


How do you know how many are left?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 8, 2014)

this is the email I just got...

We are working hard to clear all affiliate withdrawals and review points throughout this week. Please be patient for a while later. Your withdrawal and reviews will be processed within the next 3-5 days. Updated promo codes will be released in the affiliate newsletter this upcoming Monday so watch out for that!

We hope we were able to resolve your concerns and please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Regards,


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 8, 2014)

ilikedaisies said:


> Hey guys, so about this new shift to registered shipping.. signing for every memebox isn't really feasible for me, so I emailed their CS about the new change and was given this reply: "You only need to sign if it is express shipping, not standard." I'm so confused now, is memebox mixing up their own policies? lol


Memebox may not know how registered shipping works in each of the countries to which they ship, I suspect. Where I live, registered shipping means that I for sure have to sign. In other places maybe not (although given that the point of registered shipping is that it's registered--as in signed for--I think one needs to sign for the package in most places unless you're tight with your mail person and they put their job on the line to be cool).

It may be that registered mail is a temporary shipping solution that they're using. While bumping around the web I saw a notice...maybe by a shop?...that Korean deliveries are being delayed due to the volume of mail that's being exported from Korea. hahahah That would be our stuff heh. So Memebox may have just been trying to switch things up to avoid the glut of packages?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Thats good news I think, sadly no 5 off coupon then but this free shipping coupon they have now is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry you have to wait. I've waited almost 2 weeks, they were very busy and try to fix everything now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just pm'd u. Go and check it out!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 8, 2014)

I was a little peeved about the Sally's set, since I did my own version via Memebox with a VIP code when they had that spa sale, but I realized that the prices on sale made it the same price. 

Also, I admire y'alls will power, I grabbed both the TonyMoly/HolikaHolika bundle and the rose/dessert/spa box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I just pm'd u. Go and check it out!


Lol I thought you said something rude and then I I saw it was a short word xD hahaha

TNX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I was a little peeved about the Sally's set, since I did my own version via Memebox with a VIP code when they had that spa sale, but I realized that the prices on sale made it the same price.
> 
> Also, I admire y'alls will power, I grabbed both the TonyMoly/HolikaHolika bundle and the rose/dessert/spa box.


What does peeved mean? good or bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What does peeved mean? good or bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


annoyed


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> annoyed


ah thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

so is this mask super set is a good deal or not?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> ah thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> so is this mask super set is a good deal or not?


Seems so.

I haven't tried the masks yet though.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I was a little peeved about the Sally's set, since I did my own version via Memebox with a VIP code when they had that spa sale, but I realized that the prices on sale made it the same price.
> 
> Also, I admire y'alls will power, I grabbed both the TonyMoly/HolikaHolika bundle and the rose/dessert/spa box.


No worries, I did the same. Couldn't help myself and needed to get to $100 since there's nothing but VIP codes. I have no shame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What does peeved mean? good or bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Annoyed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Sally's Box set is a good deal now, but I paid less for the same stuff during the spa sale, since everything was like $1 or $2.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> No worries, I did the same. Couldn't help myself and needed to get to $100 since there's nothing but VIP codes. I have no shame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Holika Holika and TonyMoly (along with Etude House) always get me with the super cute packaging. I am a sucker for cute stuff.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, on all four of my three VIP accounts, I have single items to purchase but not just from the USA shop.  Still can't get free shipping, so I will wait it out.


----------



## avarier (Sep 8, 2014)

Does memebox just not realize how effective free shipping would be? There are a lot of things we'd buy and we'd buy frequently. It just irks me that their prices aren't even competitive, everything is almost twice the cost anywhere else. I'd love to support memebox and buy from their shop, but it's not worth it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 8, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Holika Holika and TonyMoly (along with Etude House) always get me with the super cute packaging. I am a sucker for cute stuff.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 8, 2014)

What do you think of the Sally's box masks? @@MemeJunkie @cosmeticsinthecity

I haven't had a chance to try them yet. Also have you tried any others besides the gel ones?

Btw, I think this set would make a really fun holiday gift for someone.

As IF i wouldn't tear into them before that though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 8, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> How do you know how many are left?


I just modified the amount I added to my cart.  I first tried 100 and it said it didn't have the quantity to fulfill my order.  I just kept going down from there


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 8, 2014)

I love both the scrub and tea boxes so much! I think the scrub box hit the mark with all the different types in there! Can't wait to scrub myself down tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 8, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I just modified the amount I added to my cart.  I first tried 100 and it said it didn't have the quantity to fulfill my order.  I just kept going down from there


Genius! So simple, and yet I thought there was some secret to it, lol!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 8, 2014)

athy said:


> So tempted to get the dessert + rose box...
> 
> But I'm still on strike until I at very least get my review points... They're very long overdue. =(
> 
> Memebox customer service please just give me my points instead of a "we have not forgotten you email" &gt;=[


Oh I figured they must have stopped doing it? They ignored mine altogether. I didn't even get a we haven't forgotten about you email :-(


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Oh I figured they must have stopped doing it? They ignored mine altogether. I didn't even get a we haven't forgotten about you email :-(


If your email is longer than 10 days old (minus the weekend) then you should email again just to be sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What do you think of the Sally's box masks? @@MemeJunkie @cosmeticsinthecity
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try them yet. Also have you tried any others besides the gel ones?
> 
> ...


I like them. I've only tried the Delight Hydro-Gel and I received the Love Recipe in Apple, which I also liked. I think the quality is good and it's very smooth fitting, if that makes any sense. Lots of serum, definitely something I would buy. Haven't tried any others but I'm super curious about the almond foot mask.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

My Sweet box arrived on my doorstep today. Since I wasn't expecting "cute" or "dessert" things, I wasn't totally bummed out by it. I was only expecting sweetly-scented items since it was a scent box, so I'm hoping that's what I got. I haven't sniffed any of the products yet. Has anyone dug into them yet? Any actual sweet scents or did they just toss the pure smile lip masks in there because there's a mouth sucking on a lollipop pictured on them? LOL  &lt;_&lt;

I actually think the jewelry scrub looks kind of fun, and I actually like Hope Girl stuff so I'm pleased with the lip balm. The shampoo is a win since I've heard good things. Although 3 out of 5 products in here being Pure Smile seems like an overkill...I just don't know how much more Pure Smile I can take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My Sweet box arrived on my doorstep today. Since I wasn't expecting "cute" or "dessert" things, I wasn't totally bummed out by it. I was only expecting sweetly-scented items since it was a scent box, so I'm hoping that's what I got. I haven't sniffed any of the products yet. Has anyone dug into them yet? Any actual sweet scents or did they just toss the pure smile lip masks in there because there's a mouth sucking on a lollipop pictured on them? LOL  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> I actually think the jewelry scrub looks kind of fun, and I actually like Hope Girl stuff so I'm pleased with the lip balm. The shampoo is a win since I've heard good things. Although 3 out of 5 products in here being Pure Smile seems like an overkill...I just don't know how much more Pure Smile I can take  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought those 2 products were indeed the best, and i'm looooving the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> reminds me of the blam from the honey box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the shampoo is also great, After the tiny ones I've tried I was thinking of buying the fullsize, happy I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I so don't like pure smile.. only one (hand cream)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 8, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I thought those 2 products were indeed the best, and i'm looooving the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> reminds me of the blam from the honey box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the shampoo is also great, After the tiny ones I've tried I was thinking of buying the fullsize, happy I didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I so don't like pure smile.. only one (hand cream)


I've had decent luck with the Pure Smile sheet masks. I especially liked the chocolate one from the Cacao box. I also don't mind the point pads from various boxes. I usually don't have much use for them on my face, but I slap them on my arms and legs when I have a dry or irritated spot and they seem to work well LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I honestly wouldn't mind an occasional Pure Smile product if they didn't continuously take over the boxes. Throwing a sheet mask or something like that into a box is fine. However the Sweet Box and to my memory, the Vitamin Care box were mostly Pure Smile items  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

*LOL be gone memepoints again! xD*

First order:

Memebox Special #44 Very Berry 
Memebox Special #46 From Jeju
Memebox Special #47 My Dessert Box
Memebox Special #48 Rose Edition
Memebox Special #49 Hair &amp; Body 4: Spa Edition
Superbox #62 Just Gellin'
 
Total was $_164,97_
Spend 30 memepoints
Got $10 off affiliate discount
Used a 15% off coupon
Total now _$100.22 (€79,89)_
 
Second order:
A;T Fox Special Set
Sally's Box Special Set
Bbia pigments - 04 sweet taste
Bbia downy cheek - 02 downy peach
 
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Total was $[/SIZE]_74_
Spend 19 memepoints
Used the "freeshipping" coupon
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Total now _$55_ (€43,84)[/SIZE]
 
It's good that I've waited and didn't let myself go "crazy"....
 
110 memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've had decent luck with the Pure Smile sheet masks. I especially liked the chocolate one from the Cacao box. I also don't mind the point pads from various boxes. I usually don't have much use for them on my face, but I slap them on my arms and legs when I have a dry or irritated spot and they seem to work well LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I honestly wouldn't mind an occasional Pure Smile product if they didn't continuously take over the boxes. Throwing a sheet mask or something like that into a box is fine. However the Sweet Box and to my memory, the Vitamin Care box were mostly Pure Smile items  &lt;_&lt;


Recently figured that out to about the vitamin box, just thought ah so funy and colorfull and then I saw the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do like those special masks from the cacao box and milk box. those are good. the point pads I have to used like oyu and veritazy because my cheeks were so not happy with them. I just got the tea box today and I would have thought that it would be 50% of



Spoiler



A.True


but somehow this box has all kinds of brand which I really like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

I got a love letter from the customs office. My jackpot box is being held to estimate the value.

They want to know how much I paid for it.

Now, how am I going to convince them that there was a flat fee and that I truly have no idea what's in this box...

Buuu...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I got a love letter from the customs office. My jackpot box is being held to estimate the value.
> 
> They want to know how much I paid for it.
> 
> ...


pff stupid rules...I never have problem in my country with that kind of things, why do these customs office makes such big fusses all the time (hear this issue alot here)

*fingers crossed for you*&lt;3


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> pff stupid rules...I never have problem in my country with that kind of things, why do these customs office makes such big fusses all the time (hear this issue alot here)
> 
> *fingers crossed for you*&lt;3


Thank you!!!And those customs automatons in Japan are the worst of the worst, they go strictly by the book.

They will estimate the value and then charge me based on that, not on how much I paid for it. And god forbid there's nail polish in there. Then I'll be charged an additional fee to dispose if it, because its considered a flammable item and can't be legally sent via post. Sucks big time.

And of course they won't believe me that I don't know what I ordered. Ehhh...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> And those customs automatons in Japan are the worst of the worst, they go strictly by the book.
> 
> ...


Ugh that is the WORST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do they contact you via phone or e-mail? I figure you could send them the link to the jackpot box and be like "yea this is what I ordered clearly I have no idea whats inside"

Seriously I would be so annoyed if I constantly had to deal with that! My fiance works at a company that is sort of a middleman for Russia. (Kind of like the company that  used to make orders from memebox korea) His company makes purchases for Russian customers and ships them for a fee etc, and they have expanded to a few other countries, but they avoid certain ones due to the absolutely insane customs issues that they don't even want to deal with.

I hope you can get it figured out and get your hands on your box soon!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

Miss Jexie, they sent me a paper letter. It's Japan. If it's not on paper then it doesn't exist.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 9, 2014)

@@2catsinjapan if you send them, lets say, a print-screen from the web-page of the jackpot box they will probably check and take the value of the box given by Memebox. That's crazy. They should respect your invoice but actually they can do what they want. It is so hard to discuss. Maybe you could convenience them these are promotional cosmetics and samples. Good luck.

I've got my Jackpot box already. It is #8. Not satisfied as both lip products are orange. Orange again and I hate it.

Has anybody in Europe got the set above #5?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> Miss Lexie, they sent me a paper letter. It's Japan. If it's not on paper then it doesn't exist.


Print out it then. Seriously. @@MissJexie has a great point. Or at the very least print out your receipt that says JACKPOT box. If someone at customs understands english they will understand that a jackpot is a contest...with winnings unknown!!!

Wow. So sorry you have to deal with this. Sending you luck.

Let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 9, 2014)

Whoa, they changed my address! So CS really does exist. wow.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Renata P exactly. They will just go by the value that memebox listed on their webpage. I'm screwed no matter what I do.

@@Ilovepandas did you get your jackpot box without any problems?

@@LisaLeah oh I'm going to provide a very accurate translation, you can bet on it. There goes my evening tonight...

DH says if it's too much to pay to just refuse to accept the package.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

I think i might not bother with the mask set as I cant find another set i wasnt so cant use the $50 code and I have enough masks atm... i might buy the next mask box they release though


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> @@Renata P exactly. They will just go by the value that memebox listed on their webpage. I'm screwed no matter what I do.
> 
> @@Ilovepandas did you get your jackpot box without any problems?
> 
> ...


It's so weird what happened with you. I got packages almost everyday from all over the world and all sizes and I've never had problems with customs.

I guess you got then a high prize and they didn't believe the low amount memebox declared but once again I've never had problems with the amount declared :/ I'd got big boxes over 7kg and value declared really low and they never asked me about them.

I ordered 2 jackpot boxes using 2 different accounts and they both left customs today so I'm getting my boxes tomorrow morning.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm really excited for Cute Wishlist and K-Style 2 unboxing! I didn't order the second editions, but if they're good, I'm going to keep my 3rd edition order. Excited! Please, please be amazing items!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje oh my glob!! thats a lot. You should renew your title soon. Lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> I got a love letter from the customs office. My jackpot box is being held to estimate the value.
> 
> They want to know how much I paid for it.
> 
> ...


You should be able to show your paypal receipt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> It's so weird what happened with you. I got packages almost everyday from all over the world and all sizes and I've never had problems with customs.
> 
> I guess you got then a high prize and they didn't believe the low amount memebox declared but once again I've never had problems with the amount declared :/ I'd got big boxes over 7kg and value declared really low and they never asked me about them.
> 
> I ordered 2 jackpot boxes using 2 different accounts and they both left customs today so I'm getting my boxes tomorrow morning.


It is unusual, I agree. I get a lot of packages too. But once every 5 years they decide to do a spot check and if they don't like what they see, then they go by the book.

Though in all fairness, it's a lot better now than it used to be 15-10 years ago.

When you get your jackpot boxes, please post here what you got!!!! Pleeeezzz!!!


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> It is unusual, I agree. I get a lot of packages too. But once every 5 years they decide to do a spot check and if they don't like what they see, then they go by the book.
> 
> Though in all fairness, it's a lot better now than it used to be 15-10 years ago.
> 
> When you get your jackpot boxes, please post here what you got!!!! Pleeeezzz!!!


As a Japanese Native I've never heard about it and customs can only charge items declared over 16500yen.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> As a Japanese Native I've never heard about it and customs can only charge items declared over 16500yen.


I'm not a Japanese native, but I've been living here pretty much since 1998, and those are my experiences.

And plenty of foreginers can confirm that. Our packages get ripped aparat by customs on a regular basis.

I guess you can chalk it up as a case of gaijin discrimination then, hahaha!

And 165 dollars is not really that much. Once they attempted to charge fees on my own bag that my friend was sending back to me. It was old and clearly used, but hey, it was a designer bag, so let's charge it.

Ok, back to Meme topic talking.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello girls! I am new here and also a memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Hello girls! I am new here and also a memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome. This is a great full of other addicts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Hello girls! I am new here and also a memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> As a Japanese Native I've never heard about it and customs can only charge items declared over 16500yen.





2catsinjapan said:


> I'm not a Japanese native, but I've been living here pretty much since 1998, and those are my experiences.
> 
> And plenty of foreginers can confirm that. Our packages get ripped aparat by customs on a regular basis.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your issues. I am also a gaijin living in Japan and me and my friends never had problems with JPost. I get packages every month from Brazil, sometimes they open it but they never asked or charged anything. i got the 3rd prize on the Jackpot box and it arrived safely here. Lucky me i guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

Ilovepandas said:


> As a Japanese Native I've never heard about it and customs can only charge items declared over 16500yen.


Hey there, I'll try to send you a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i know you from the beauty swap group


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Welcome. This is a great full of other addicts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's good to find a place where we can all talk about our addictions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

@@drikajp you will get enabled pretty much. How is your memebox experience so far?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@drikajp you will get enabled pretty much. How is your memebox experience so far?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think I've bought more than 30 boxes since May so far and there are more 20 till October :S How can I stop it??


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 9, 2014)

@@drikajp, I guess I was just unlucky. Random check and it was me.

Last time I got slammed with customs fees was about 5 years ago for a box of software sent from the US. But it was insured for over 600 dollars so they knew it was valuable. I had no choice, I paid it.

And two months ago I got a box with a camera purchased in the US. The value was upwards of a thousand bucks but nobody even opened it.

My other packages from Korea get here unopened as well.

But my packages from Europe are opened every bloody time. And every time if there's something in there that doesn't comply with the regulations, it's very politely confiscated and I get a love letter telling me to please inform my senders that some things are not allowed.

It's like my address is on some customs shit list, or something...

Anyway, I faxed them my meme order confirmation with the price I paid. That should hopefully be sufficient.


----------



## Ilovepandas (Sep 9, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> @@drikajp, I guess I was just unlucky. Random check and it was me.
> 
> Last time I got slammed with customs fees was about 5 years ago for a box of software sent from the US. But it was insured for over 600 dollars so they knew it was valuable. I had no choice, I paid it.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Hope you sort things out soon and get your package finally!


----------



## avarier (Sep 9, 2014)

I am very unhappy. I couldn't figure out why my calmia cleansing oil gel from the herbal box wasn't dispensing properly.. so I opened it up last night and there is no tube connected to the pump. No wonder I can't get much out. I am so so so mad! Does anybody know where I can buy just a pump for a bottle, if that's possible?

@@2catsinjapan I feel your pain. Customs are the worst for me when I travel. Not a clue why, but I am also on their shit list. Luckily, packages are the one thing they don't bother me about since the US doesn't care much on low value stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

you might be able to get an empty pump bottle at a supermarket or a drugstore or on amazon


----------



## cfisher (Sep 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am very unhappy. I couldn't figure out why my calmia cleansing oil gel from the herbal box wasn't dispensing properly.. so I opened it up last night and there is no tube connected to the pump. No wonder I can't get much out. I am so so so mad! Does anybody know where I can buy just a pump for a bottle, if that's possible?
> 
> @@2catsinjapan I feel your pain. Customs are the worst for me when I travel. Not a clue why, but I am also on their shit list. Luckily, packages are the one thing they don't bother me about since the US doesn't care much on low value stuff.


I've had similar issues where the tube/pump did not work properly on cosmetics (had the same issue with cleaning supplies a lot as well), I usually just wait until another similar product I have is out and then just clean it out and pour the liquid/gel from the broken product into the other one. If this doesn't bother you, it works great, and it helps me avoid paying several dollars for a silly empty bottle.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am very unhappy. I couldn't figure out why my calmia cleansing oil gel from the herbal box wasn't dispensing properly.. so I opened it up last night and there is no tube connected to the pump. No wonder I can't get much out. I am so so so mad! Does anybody know where I can buy just a pump for a bottle, if that's possible?
> 
> @@2catsinjapan I feel your pain. Customs are the worst for me when I travel. Not a clue why, but I am also on their shit list. Luckily, packages are the one thing they don't bother me about since the US doesn't care much on low value stuff.


I'm not sure where you live but in the US, there are some dollar stores that sell empty pump bottle dispensers


----------



## drikajp (Sep 9, 2014)

maybe you can buy a pump at the dollar store


----------



## yunii (Sep 9, 2014)

Or clean and re-use an old bottle.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Or give it to me!! *muahahah*


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

drikajp said:


> i think I've bought more than 30 boxes since May so far and there are more 20 till October :S How can I stop it??


Willpower. Or the lack of funds. Or a new addiction.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 9, 2014)

For those that have received their Jackpot boxes, were all the boxes exactly as they were pictured/listed on Memebox? Or were some items different?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Lack of space is ending some people's addiction


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lack of space is ending some people's addiction


Lol, more like... I've taken over our bedroom- closet and all.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

The rooibos gel spray rocks my socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Lol, more like... I've taken over our bedroom- closet and all.


I am too ashamed to photograph my stash


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am too ashamed to photograph my stash


I think you guys should be proud. lol~ It is taking over, but I won't allow it! I'm aiming to do the monthly empties, so I will use/try as many products as possible, without overlapping or compromising my skin.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

In my defence I rarely buy full priced


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> In my defence I rarely buy full priced


The only way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The only way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


In everything


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> In everything


is never to pay full price.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Except Lego and hubby's game  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Lol, more like... I've taken over our bedroom- closet and all.


hahahah my fiance and I call the space under our bed the "Korean Beauty Lair" because there are storage bins full to the brim with stuff!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje oh my glob!! thats a lot. You should renew your title soon. Lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL I'm already the Meme Imperial Highness, is there a higher title? xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Willpower. Or the lack of funds. Or a new addiction.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@drikajp Collecting Rilakkuma is also a fun addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or maybe poststamps xD


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

I collect pretty much everything from beauty stuff, poststamps, stones, coins to glass figurines! ^^

I've restarted my blog again! Am I the only one, who takes such a long time until finishing writing one blogpost? ^^

Research definitely takes up the most time!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> I collect pretty much everything from beauty stuff, poststamps, stones, coins to glass figurines! ^^
> 
> I've restarted my blog again! Am I the only one, who takes such a long time until finishing writing one blogpost? ^^
> 
> Research definitely takes up the most time!


oooh glass figurines mostly are very expensive have I've heard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mostly one memepost takes me 1 hour (also incl photo editing) Other posts take me 2 hours or even longer if I also add a yt video.

ASo yeah blogging takes time but is fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

or another way to curb meme-addiction is when you try to go to your closet to grab stuff, it feels like you are at the gym lifting weights, since it takes forever to find that one thing and then putting it all back into your closet so it doesn't fall over! I'm actually starting to avoid my closet now, lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 9, 2014)

I just got my memebox jackpot box and its a 8th place


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

I caved and ordered the dessert box...

It was down to 6 left and I have no willpower.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 9, 2014)

I broke my strike and bought an additional Moisture Surge box. I figure I'll need two for the winter.


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I caved and ordered the dessert box...
> 
> It was down to 6 left and I have no willpower.


that usually is the trigger, lol. I totally do that myself.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 9, 2014)

I have a bunch of points now and was contemplating the dessert box, but I can't buy till Friday and I bet it's out of stock by then. Maybe something awesome will come out by then. I hope...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

catyz said:


> that usually is the trigger, lol. I totally do that myself.


It went from 7 to 6 and I was like OH FINE TAKE MY MONEY.

It better be bloody adorable haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I just got my memebox jackpot box and its a 8th place . Iope bb cushion NOOOOO~


pff thats thats almost last place hmm also is that bb cushion bad?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I have a bunch of points now and was contemplating the dessert box, but I can't buy till Friday and I bet it's out of stock by then. Maybe something awesome will come out by then. I hope...


I'm sure it will be re-stocked sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm sure it will be re-stocked sometime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Forgot about restocks!

Oh well its done now, I had an account with 2 'opening' points and the August $5 codes are still working if you havent used them already. not amazing but better than nothing.


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It went from 7 to 6 and I was like OH FINE TAKE MY MONEY.
> 
> It better be bloody adorable haha


that totally happened to me once but worse. It was for the shop and I really wanted this one item, except when I checked, there was literally 2 left so I was like, Fine, i'll spend the $100 just so this $13 item doesn't get sold out! Lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

If you have the money, then why not?


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If you have the money, then why not?


well, if you are referring to me then I actually don't. I just over spend on memebox thinking i can 'save' in the long run since items are so much cheaper than department store stuff.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If you have the money, then why not?


I was hoping to wait for codes and combine it with the TM/HH bundle (which still has a tonne left, that was the one I was watching and then 'panic bought' the dessert when I realised how low it got haha)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol I meant Marlie tbh but I know how hard it is to not buy memebox... It really has the Pokemon effect.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I meant Marlie tbh but I know how hard it is to not buy memebox... It really has the Pokemon effect.


I'm going to try to limit myself to 1 a week, or 4 a month so if one week is crappy I can get 2 the next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I meant Marlie tbh but I know how hard it is to not buy memebox... It really has the Pokemon effect.


it totally does! Thank goodness it wears off eventually. Not to a significant extent but good enough, lol!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

catyz said:


> it totally does! Thank goodness it wears off eventually. Not to a significant extent but good enough, lol!


How long have you been buying?


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi all! Has anyone received a tracking number for Superbox #50 (Anti-Aging 3) yet?


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

When you place an order in the memeshop, does it show up in the Recent Orders? Does it count like a memebox? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> Hi all! Has anyone received a tracking number for Superbox #50 (Anti-Aging 3) yet?


Is there one in the order on your account?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> Hi all! Has anyone received a tracking number for Superbox #50 (Anti-Aging 3) yet?


I still haven't received a tracking number/dispatch email for my tea and scrub box which I got yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I was hoping to wait for codes and combine it with the TM/HH bundle (which still has a tonne left, that was the one I was watching and then 'panic bought' the dessert when I realised how low it got haha)


Haha, I panic buy Memeboxes alllll the time!  There's 3 Dessert boxes left btw, cuz I just "panic bought" one!  :scared:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> When you place an order in the memeshop, does it show up in the Recent Orders? Does it count like a memebox? ^^


Yes it should show up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is there one in the order on your account?


 Nope. It was supposed to ship out on 9/5 but on my order info it doesn't show that it has shipped yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> When you place an order in the memeshop, does it show up in the Recent Orders? Does it count like a memebox? ^^


Yep, my order is in my recent orders list.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I still haven't received a tracking number/dispatch email for my tea and scrub box which I got yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice! (not) LOL!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, I panic buy Memeboxes alllll the time!  There's 3 Dessert boxes left btw, cuz I just "panic bought" one!  :scared:


Great choice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good panic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, I panic buy Memeboxes alllll the time!  There's 3 Dessert boxes left btw, cuz I just "panic bought" one!  :scared:


There will be none soon with all us panic buyers!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> Nope. It was supposed to ship out on 9/5 but on my order info it doesn't show that it has shipped yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats a bit strange... I'd pop them an email with it being a few days behind, let me check my tea scrub box status online


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> How long have you been buying?


end of feb, beginning of march. so awhile now.  :blush:


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine doesnt say shipped but I bought it with other boxes that are not being shipped for a while so maybe I am looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> LOL I'm already the Meme Imperial Highness, is there a higher title? xD


Having a creativity block at the moment. Maybe someone can suggest one? lol


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Mine doesnt say shipped but I bought it with other boxes that are not being shipped for a while so maybe I am looking in the wrong place?


That's what I was thinking. I have a bunch that are supposed to ship on the 12th so maybe they'll just send it with those.   Thanks for checking the status on yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish memebox would stop sending me emails about us exclusives.... I live in ENGLAND


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I just got my memebox jackpot box and its a 8th place . Iope bb cushion NOOOOO~


I hope we get other BB cushions soon. I need a new one. (I never use one for more than a month...eek)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wish memebox would stop sending me emails about us exclusives.... I live in ENGLAND


I know right. Like seriously. But are those BBs even cheap?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> That's what I was thinking. I have a bunch that are supposed to ship on the 12th so maybe they'll just send it with those.   Thanks for checking the status on yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd be surprised if they delayed it, as I ordered a milk restock just before my Scrub/Tea were due to ship and they sent them separately. You think they'd tell you... but then this is Memebox haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Plus they aren't unboxing those boxes but the previous ones in the family


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wish memebox would stop sending me emails about us exclusives.... I live in ENGLAND


That email confused me. I thought they were doing early unboxings of those 4 boxes in the email

Haha just saw your latest post, that email made no sense!


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

Ive been pondering whether to buy the Moisture Surge! Caved &amp; finally bought it! I feel like it'll be a nice box for the coming winter months! "It gets so terribly cold in Vienna" is totally my excuse! ^^

I'm really missing the 10/15 dollar codes! I'd even be happy with a 5 dollar code!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

They might be late updating due to them going on their jollies again


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh well its done now, I had an account with 2 'opening' points and the August $5 codes are still working if you havent used them already. not amazing but better than nothing.


You are brilliant! I didn't think I could use the august codes with my friends account! Thank you!!! I couldn't wait for the September codes... but anyway I got the $5 off and that's the point! I got the Jeju box! Now let's see how I can wait for 2 months until it arrives...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry I am in an odd mood... Additionally 20% off won't tempt me


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 9, 2014)

Just sent an email to customer service about damaged item two days ago and got a reply today. So for those of you had problems, it might work now. Just to let you guys now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wish memebox would stop sending me emails about us exclusives.... I live in ENGLAND


YEAH ME TOO! xD (neighbor, Netherlands)


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

Umm... anyone else notice that Memebox is saying that it's been featured in GQ, Forbes, Allure, Cosmopolitan and Lucky Magazine?  

Of all those, all I could find was a Lucky blogger who blogged about the CutiePie box and the Forbes Ycombinator investment into Memebox article.

Don't be shady, Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok so I just opened and messed with everything in my sweet box.

Nothing smells "sweet" and it's a huge bummer.

The shampoo is fruity (berry). The lip balm is fruity (peach) and they could be considered "sweet" but c'mon. Pictures of cupcakes and lollipops and baked goods does not make the buyer think they're getting fruity scented items.

The Lip sheets have pictures of mouths licking lollipops (ew) yet they smell like plastic and chemicals. It's a scent box. Why would they include these...I don't even know.

Finally, the jewelry scrub. They describe it on the card as "sweetly scented" yet it smells like a light floral to my nose. Memebox says to use this on the face, yet the back of the bottle shows a body diagram, so I'm concerned that this is a BODY scrub, not a face scrub. Felt a little harsh to me so I won't be using it on my face.

Also what is the difference between the different jewelry scrubs? I thought when I opened my ruby one, it would be pinkish/red tinted. Nope. Clear/white. I get they're infused with different jewel powders, but is there actually a difference when using them?

Ugh. As a Sweet Box overall this was a huge fail for me. I'll use the products, but I was just so bummed out once I started digging into everything a bit more. Womp Womp.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Umm... anyone else notice that Memebox is saying that it's been featured in GQ, Forbes, Allure, Cosmopolitan and Lucky Magazine?
> 
> Of all those, all I could find was a Lucky blogger who blogged about the CutiePie box and the Forbes Ycombinator investment into Memebox article.
> 
> Don't be shady, Memebox.


I know Memebox Korea worked with GQ in the past...are there Korean versions of those magazines that they may have been featured in?


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'd be surprised if they delayed it, as I ordered a milk restock just before my Scrub/Tea were due to ship and they sent them separately. You think they'd tell you... but then this is Memebox haha


Oh yeah, I forgot we're talking about Memebox!   I'd better send them an email (hopefully it doesn't go into that ignore folder again). :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Umm... anyone else notice that Memebox is saying that it's been featured in GQ, Forbes, Allure, Cosmopolitan and Lucky Magazine?
> 
> Of all those, all I could find was a Lucky blogger who blogged about the CutiePie box and the Forbes Ycombinator investment into Memebox article.
> 
> Don't be shady, Memebox.


I found a article on luckymag.com about Memebox, and an article on forbes.com that included them as well...so I'm guessing they mean they've been mentioned once in an article on the magazines website lol...  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> That email confused me. I thought they were doing early unboxings of those 4 boxes in the email
> 
> Haha just saw your latest post, that email made no sense!


Yeah, I'm such a dork. I kept going back to the email and clicking the link - again and again and again. I don't know what I was thinking - it's gonna change on the 5th try??? :blush2:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Meme central are a bit clueless at times


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Mine doesnt say shipped but I bought it with other boxes that are not being shipped for a while so maybe I am looking in the wrong place?


In that case your order won't say "Complete",it will say  "Ready for Shipment".

BUT if you click on "view order" there should be an option to track your package. (at the top of the order).

This will take you to a link to track the package that has shipped.

(even though the other boxes in your order haven't shipped yet)


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Having a creativity block at the moment. Maybe someone can suggest one? lol


The Meme Messiah.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> Yeah, I'm such a dork. I kept going back to the email and clicking the link - again and again and again. I don't know what I was thinking - it's gonna change on the 5th try??? :blush2:


Shows how desperate for spoilers we are hahaha


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

Has everyone received their scent boxes already? It's been much slower than usual! It's been 12 days already! I normally get them in 8-9 days! Anyone having the same problem? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

I had a different box shipped the old method on the 29th and still nada


----------



## yunii (Sep 9, 2014)

I am still waiting for boxes that was shipping on the 20th of last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> according to Canada Post, that box is not even in the country yet. I think it is swimming from Korean to Canada itself.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

@@Fae Yup, same here Fae. Just neighbours. Those scentboxes are becoming snailboxes...


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I just opened and messed with everything in my sweet box.
> 
> Nothing smells "sweet" and it's a huge bummer.
> 
> ...


uhmm, okay thanks for the heads up in regards to that Jewelry scrub, I am now taking that out of my cart for purchase later!


----------



## Fae (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Fae Yup, same here Fae. Just neighbours. Those scentboxes are becoming snailboxes...


I wish they would become Snailboxes(as in snail mucin) on the way here! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

They are sporting the memepaddle on way to you. At least I know mine is in uk I guess


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2014)

my scent boxes have made their way to MA, because they were sent the old EMS way.  Now, my earth &amp; sea and all about eyes - sent registered mail and other than leaving Korea, nothing.

I will be sending memebox an angry email about the cheaper slower boat from China on the registered mail stuff.  That is absurd.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> uhmm, okay thanks for the heads up in regards to that Jewelry scrub, I am now taking that out of my cart for purchase later!


I can't guarantee that it's not also for use on facial skin, but I tested it out on my arm and I thought it was a bit rough/sticky for the face. Definitely felt more like a body scrub to me. It also feels like it's not very full, but that might just be my imagination lol

Also as I said earlier, the back of the tube has a picture of an outline of a woman and spots on her body are circled (her butt, arms, legs etc) but not her face. Unless someone can translate the words on the packaging and assure me it's OK to use on the face, I'll be passing. Rough scrubs like that don't do well on my facial skin anyway, so I'll just use it as a body scrub since winter weather is coming!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 9, 2014)

^^  Yep, still no movement on E&amp;S since Sept 5 for me


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my scent boxes have made their way to MA, because they were sent the old EMS way.  Now, my earth &amp; sea and all about eyes - sent registered mail and other than leaving Korea, nothing.
> 
> I will be sending memebox an angry email about the cheaper slower boat from China on the registered mail stuff.  That is absurd.


I got sweet box yesterday, but my earth and sea is still...well...at sea, it seems. Dying to get my hands on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

My earth and sea hasn't even moved.  It still says originating or whatever.  Poo on the RM kind of mail.  It stinks!


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmm haven't received tracking for Anti-Aging 3 or Tea yet...no tracking on my account dashboard either. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 9, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> ^^  Yep, still no movement on E&amp;S since Sept 5 for me


Ditto


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> I wish they would become Snailboxes(as in snail mucin) on the way here! ^^


Knowing the contents now, yeah I wish they really would.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot we're talking about Memebox!   I'd better send them an email (hopefully it doesn't go into that ignore folder again). :lol:


AGGHHH!!!! I emailed them and got a response saying that my order is ready for shipment and once it leaves the warehouse I'll get a tracking number. I hate it that they don't even TRY to look into it! :angry:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 9, 2014)

so is you tube ponyxmemebox doing this months collaboration box, 

there are rumours on various sites, here and korea, anyone else heard ,i know we spoke her name the other day on Facebook,

ponders thought,


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got sweet box yesterday, but my earth and sea is still...well...at sea, it seems. Dying to get my hands on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thats the one I was most excited about. I already love every item in it (just by looking)! Maybe after forgetting the contents/spoilers I will be re-excited again lol.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Never heard of her...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so is you tube ponyxmemebox doing this months collaboration box,
> 
> there are rumours on various sites, here and korea, anyone else heard ,i know we spoke her name the other day on Facebook,
> 
> ponders thought,


Never heard of her, will have to go check her out.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so is you tube ponyxmemebox doing this months collaboration box,
> 
> there are rumours on various sites, here and korea, anyone else heard ,i know we spoke her name the other day on Facebook,
> 
> ponders thought,


No idea... I really love Pony as a makeup artist, but there is no news about a global collab. If there is, it might just be some makeup. Slim chance on getting mid to high-range branded stuff like in Korean boxes. meh.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

Veritazy has the ponyxmemebox on her instagram but she says it might just be for Korea?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Never heard of her, will have to go check her out.


she is quite big over there , i just feel a little unsure, there were talks 5 months ago, i wonder or maybe she will be doing the korean box for them instead.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

If it is makeup it will be a no for me, I want a likewowlola box


----------



## veritazy (Sep 9, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Veritazy has the ponyxmemebox on her instagram but she says it might just be for Korea?


yeah, probably. I don't really enjoy collab boxes as much, and I personally rather see more of our wishlist come true instead. Before I get burn out someday...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes our wishlist boxes plssssssssssss


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Or give it to me!! *muahahah*


I LOVE that cleansing oil, one my favs. Definitely something I will buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

What cleansing oil?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yeah, probably. I don't really enjoy collab boxes as much, and I personally rather see more of our wishlist come true instead. Before I get burn out someday...


I'm not a fan of collab boxes either not sure why.- I'm praying the Holika Holika box is good! I want that box jammed pack with everything lol I hope we don't just get an eyeliner, a mascara, a damn lip tint and a blush.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm not a fan of collab boxes either not sure why.- I'm praying the Holika Holika box is good! I want that box jammed pack with everything lol I hope we don't just get an eyeliner, a mascara, a damn lip tint and a blush.


I thought they marzia box was nice with the eyeliners (didn't got them in another box so happy with those)

I feel with the holika holika boxes maybe its smarter to just buy what you like online because its so cheap


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> No idea... I really love Pony as a makeup artist, but there is no news about a global collab. If there is, it might just be some makeup. Slim chance on getting mid to high-range branded stuff like in Korean boxes. meh.


Haha we must have posted at the same time @@veritazy makes my post look so strange after yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 9, 2014)

Memebox is awake... Withdrawal from first done... Good luck to anyone waiting for cs issues

Also had an email... Loving memebox now


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lack of space is ending some people's addiction


When trying to put away some boxes so they weren't seen by my husband I had to start a new drawer in my chest. It was a good opportunity to organize further but really made me wonder what I'm going to do with all the other boxes I have coming. Kind of scary...


ashleylind said:


> I broke my strike and bought an additional Moisture Surge box. I figure I'll need two for the winter.


I should do this also, I literally crack and bleed everywhere in the winter, but after reorganizing my stash today it feels a bit redundant. LOL


Moey said:


> Hi all! Has anyone received a tracking number for Superbox #50 (Anti-Aging 3) yet?


I ordered mine in a Value Set so it arrived yesterday. Are you looking for spoilers?


veritazy said:


> I hope we get other BB cushions soon. I need a new one. (I never use one for more than a month...eek)


You didn't buy No Makeup? There was one in there. Where do you live again? I have that one and the Iope that I will NEVER use. A BB cream applied under my eyes and maybe a dark spot here and there is about it for me. I'm okay with an overseas trade, if you are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> What cleansing oil?


The Calmia Cleansing Oil from the Herbal box, I believe. I absolutely love this stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I ordered mine in a Value Set so it arrived yesterday. Are you looking for spoilers?


I wasn't really looking for spoilers. I'm more interested to see if anyone else who ordered it as a single box has had theirs ship yet cuz mine still isn't showing "shipped".

I guess I wanted to know if what my brother say about me being a weirdo is true or is everyone's shipment late. Please tell me there are other weirdos out there and I'm not being singled out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 9, 2014)

Moey said:


> I wasn't really looking for spoilers. I'm more interested to see if anyone else who ordered it as a single box has had theirs ship yet cuz mine still isn't showing "shipped".
> 
> I guess I wanted to know if what my brother say about me being a weirdo is true or is everyone's shipment late. Please tell me there are other weirdos out there and I'm not being singled out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are not alone. I ordered it as a single box and mine hasn't shipped yet either. I think they only shipped the express shipping ones before their holiday started. Hopefully our will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You are not alone. I ordered it as a single box and mine hasn't shipped yet either. I think they only shipped the express shipping ones before their holiday started. Hopefully our will ship tomorrow.


Well that makes me feel better. But now I feel bad for both of us. Hopefully we get shipping notices tomorrow.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't like the collab boxes because there's no theme and no mystery lol. Part of why I like Memeboxes so much is because I don't know what's going to be inside when I order them. Even though I've liked most of the boxes I've purchased, there are definitely some that I wouldn't have bought if they were unboxed. It's also why I never bought the Naked boxes. I think they have their purpose, but the whole "mystery" aspect of the boxes is why i'm constantly roped in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

YES! just won serious case about a rilakkuma order...

I could keep the cute bears and I got a full refund incl shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hello free $15,50!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hmm I wonder on what I'm gonna spend it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

MEMEBOX!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

*Also memebox is in serieus reply-to-email mode!!!*

Just emailed them with a question and within 13 minutes I got a reply!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't like the collab boxes because there's no theme and no mystery lol. Part of why I like Memeboxes so much is because I don't know what's going to be inside when I order them. Even though I've liked most of the boxes I've purchased, there are definitely some that I wouldn't have bought if they were unboxed. It's also why I never bought the Naked boxes. I think they have their purpose, but the whole "mystery" aspect of the boxes is why i'm constantly roped in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not so sure I'm crazy about the surprise. I guess in a way I am, but I'll admit it, I'm more of a 'glass half empty,' pessimist sort of person. However, I just found out Naked boxes exist and I like that concept. Just waiting on one to impress me enough to get it. But then, if Meme got better at their descriptions, I wouldn't be quite as nervous buying surprise boxes. Like, I have chocolate and berry on order. If they really have all chocolate in the one box and all berry scented (or berry looking containers) in the other box, I'll probably be quite happy. I am trying to be careful with the boxes I order as I know I'm a picky person by nature and that's a dangerous thing with Meme, lol. So things that are more vague like just saying Hair and Body, I probably should stay away from.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

MOD NOTE: PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP TRADES WITHIN THEIR SPECIFIED AREAS. NO TRADING IS ALLOWED IN THIS AREA OF THE SITE. THANKS!


----------



## Moey (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just received an email from memebox asking me to  rate their service regarding an inquiry I sent on 9/4 that never received a response from them!! Whaaaat?? 

I am laughing so hard right now that I am pretty certain I just "grew" a 6-pack!!! Thanks for the workout memebox!!!  :laughno:


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

OMG I got Memepoints for my reviews!

First time I have got points, I was worried they had shut down that avenue

Excuse me whilst I skip around the room!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

@@BeautyJunction posted a review of Memebox Global #14 on her blog and she mentions:



Spoiler



VOV Good-Bye Black Smudge Waterproof Button Liner	 

Each time I say any product in a Memebox will not suit me, I get half a dozen - or more - irate comments telling me how brilliant that product is and how it was tailor-made for universal appeal, myself included. Nonetheless, I am putting myself in the firing line here. Anyone from India knows what VOV is. I nearly fell off my chair when I saw this in the box. Really??? VOV?!?!?!? That "Korean" brand which is exported from Russia to India and costs, what, a dollar each? Half a dollar, even. I remember buying a red liquid eyeliner from VOV for 50c or so. It made my eyelid itch, but I needed red for a shock effect at a party.



So Memebox is including sub-dollar store products in boxes??? At that point I wish that they would just not include the item. It does make me wonder what some of the rest of this stuff that isn't sold in retail shops (I'm looking firmly at the sketchy-as-what "Kangskin" skincare from Dermocosmetics 2 that didn't include brand labels) contains and how much it actually costs. Gross.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 9, 2014)

I've emailed them so many times over the past few weeks that now I'm getting slammed with reply emails, haha!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@BeautyJunction posted a review of Memebox Global #14 on her blog and she mentions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd think they'd realize their customers all over the world can communicate with one another now. Hello? The internet does exist Memebox. Shame on you for that one!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I've emailed them so many times over the past few weeks that now I'm getting slammed with reply emails, haha!


Its like theyve been asleep for weeks and now theyve caffeined up and theyre gonna SORT EVERYTHING OUT TODAY


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

@@seachange, so I tried the Skinaz dark eye cream and it's not too bad but I won't say it's great. It lightens the dark circle slightly but it could be because I have a cold and haven't been sleeping well so it's not working as great. The down side is that the tube is very tiny (8ml!) and for the price, I"m not sure it's worth it.


----------



## BeautyJunction (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@BeautyJunction posted a review of Memebox Global #14 on her blog and she mentions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an email when you tagged me, so I thought I would share what I have been discussing with a couple of other bloggers. If you read the comments I got for that post, you will see that most of them are from people who know what VOV is, agreeing with what I said. It has a terrible reputation here as the cheap, allergy-causing, poor-quality brand. I love drugstore makeup but this is not even drugstore, it is something that is regarded as cheap ink.

We have similarly-priced brands which work much better, and Korean brands such as Innisfree already have their own stores here, so it is not that we are new to Korean products. At the risk of sounding like a nasty, class-conscious snob - which I am not, but you need to understand the feudal context here - VOV is known as "the brand that even the household-help/char will not touch", as a joke. One way of insulting a colleague would be to spread the rumour that she had VOV in her handbag. Remember that email forward about flip-flops made from used condoms? There were rumours that VOV packaging was made from those.

There are worse, extremely politically incorrect jokes about VOV among makeup lovers and bloggers, but I refuse to share them! I really, really hope Memebox never sends a VOV product in their boxes again.

Rant over, and I'm back to lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot, @catyz, I might get when it's on sale... I don't know really, if any eye cream actually works...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> MOD NOTE: PLEASE REMEMBER TO KEEP TRADES WITHIN THEIR SPECIFIED AREAS. NO TRADING IS ALLOWED IN THIS AREA OF THE SITE. THANKS!


Seriously? I know she lives in another country and we're not going to trade. It was sarcasm, we converse daily on this thread, It's never going to happen. It's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 9, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> I got an email when you tagged me, so I thought I would share what I have been discussing with a couple of other bloggers. If you read the comments I got for that post, you will see that most of them are from people who know what VOV is, agreeing with what I said. It has a terrible reputation here as the cheap, allergy-causing, poor-quality brand. I love drugstore makeup but this is not even drugstore, it is something that is regarded as cheap ink.
> 
> We have similarly-priced brands which work much better, and Korean brands such as Innisfree already have their own stores here, so it is not that we are new to Korean products. At the risk of sounding like a nasty, class-conscious snob - which I am not, but you need to understand the feudal context here - VOV is known as "the brand that even the household-help/char will not touch", as a joke. One way of insulting a colleague would be to spread the rumour that she had VOV in her handbag. Remember that email forward about flip-flops made from used condoms? There were rumours that VOV packaging was made from those.
> 
> ...


Nooo don't go back to lurking! I miss you in this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have never heard of this VOV but now I'm steering clear! LOL


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

seachange said:


> Thanks a lot, @catyz, I might get when it's on sale... I don't know really, if any eye cream actually works...


np. I know. I've tried a lot of eye cream, serum and nothing seems to make it better but more so maintain. This does help a little so when on sale, perhaps you can get one tube to see if you like. I got 4 from the shop so I'll have that to use to really see if it works. But as of right now, it's not bad. Cream texture is quite thick actually so I use an essence underneath to make it easier to spread the cream around.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@BeautyJunction posted a review of Memebox Global #14 on her blog and she mentions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, no no no no... That's not right... I mean , its so wrong on so many level's, especially if its not even a Korean brand, or made in Korea..


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> I got an email when you tagged me, so I thought I would share what I have been discussing with a couple of other bloggers. If you read the comments I got for that post, you will see that most of them are from people who know what VOV is, agreeing with what I said. It has a terrible reputation here as the cheap, allergy-causing, poor-quality brand. I love drugstore makeup but this is not even drugstore, it is something that is regarded as cheap ink.
> 
> We have similarly-priced brands which work much better, and Korean brands such as Innisfree already have their own stores here, so it is not that we are new to Korean products. At the risk of sounding like a nasty, class-conscious snob - which I am not, but you need to understand the feudal context here - VOV is known as "the brand that even the household-help/char will not touch", as a joke. One way of insulting a colleague would be to spread the rumour that she had VOV in her handbag. Remember that email forward about flip-flops made from used condoms? There were rumours that VOV packaging was made from those.
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I'm speechless.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Seriously? I know she lives in another country and we're not going to trade. It was sarcasm, we converse daily on this thread, It's never going to happen. It's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was serious and I don't often come into this area of the site so I was unaware that you two were being sarcastic. We just have to keep all trade discussion out of this area and other restricted areas of the site to keep everything organized, thank you for understanding.


----------



## seachange (Sep 9, 2014)

catyz said:


> np. I know. I've tried a lot of eye cream, serum and nothing seems to make it better but more so maintain. This does help a little so when on sale, perhaps you can get one tube to see if you like. I got 4 from the shop so I'll have that to use to really see if it works. But as of right now, it's not bad. Cream texture is quite thick actually so I use an essence underneath to make it easier to spread the cream around.


I am very cautious of using thick eye creams, a few years ago I got a terrible milia....


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

@BeautyJunction What about the vov mascara? good or bad?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

seachange said:


> I am very cautious of using thick eye creams, a few years ago I got a terrible milia....


I hardly every use eyecreams of the being afraid for milia. Had one om my eyelid once and almost fainted when I try to poke it with a needle.

Mostly it caused by creams with silicones. so go for eye gels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or more waterjelly type of creams) and avoid the eye area when applying your daily moisture cream.

Seems to work for me that way. sometimes I do have one here or there but never really close to my eyes (or I'm not looking hard enough)


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

seachange said:


> I am very cautious of using thick eye creams, a few years ago I got a terrible milia....


That is a huge issue with super rich eye creams. How did it go away?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hardly every use eyecreams of the being afraid for milia. Had one om my eyelid once and almost fainted when I try to poke it with a needle.
> 
> Mostly it caused by creams with silicones. so go for eye gels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (or more waterjelly type of creams) and avoid the eye area when applying your daily moisture cream.
> 
> Seems to work for me that way. sometimes I do have one here or there but never really close to my eyes (or I'm not looking hard enough)


Omg, that's what those are?! I actually recently just got a tiny, tiny one under, around my eye area..After using Dr Jart...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 9, 2014)

I hope there are some good boxes tonight, I have Memepoints! Come on amazing box!


----------



## BeautyJunction (Sep 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nooo don't go back to lurking! I miss you in this thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have never heard of this VOV but now I'm steering clear! LOL


@@MissJexie Awwww... hugs!



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Oh no, no no no no... That's not right... I mean , its so wrong on so many level's, especially if its not even a Korean brand, or made in Korea..


@ It is touted as a "Korean brand", but for some reason, it is exported from Russia. If you go to the VOV official website, the whole thing is in Russian. It does say (Thank you, Google Translate) that the brand is "Korean", but why have the whole thing in Russian? Why not Korean?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> @@MissJexie Awwww... hugs!
> 
> @ It is touted as a "Korean brand", but for some reason, it is exported from Russia. If you go to the VOV official website, the whole thing is in Russian. It does say (Thank you, Google Translate) that the brand is "Korean", but why have the whole thing in Russian? Why not Korean?


Hmmm, Maybe Russia makes it and Korea buys and it sells it from Korea..Either way, if it irritates people's eyes, I'm staying away. Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Omg, that's what those are?! I actually recently just got a tiny, tiny one under, around my eye area..After using Dr Jart...


YEAH ME TOO after using that eyecream!!!, throw it away!!  (or give it to family)

*ps you have to poke them with a sterile needle or let it fix by your doctor. because it could give you a serieus scar if you don't fix it the right way and treat it good after (you know that moon land skin texture, you don't want that)


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

seachange said:


> I am very cautious of using thick eye creams, a few years ago I got a terrible milia....


omg, eek. I actually didn't know such thing existed! Thanks for letting me know. I shall be more careful next time...

EDIT: damn, i have like 3 of those Dr.Jart eye creams...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH ME TOO after using that eyecream!!!, throw it away!!  (or give it to family)


Yea!!! Wow, I had no idea!!! - That's getting tossed.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

catyz said:


> omg, eek. I actually didn't know such thing existed! Thanks for letting me know. I shall be more careful next time...
> 
> EDIT: damn, i have like 3 of those Dr.Jart eye creams...


I have 2 because of those luckyboxes.


----------



## catyz (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I have 2 because of those luckyboxes.


i had 4 but gave one to my mom...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably should tell her not to use it..

I got them from lucky and naked boxes


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@BeautyJunction posted a review of Memebox Global #14 on her blog and she mentions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the Rejuvinating Cream and Aqua Essence? Are there other items in the box that don't state the true manufacturer? It's a serious concern for me if Memebox product values are $72 and they are pretty much bottom of line drugstore. Not because they're drug store quality, because someone is being dishonest and deceitful.
Don't get me wrong, I'm not a product snob. Whatever works for me....if it's the bottom of the barrel drug store brand or high end, it makes no difference to me. I want results, I don't care what it costs. That's just my personal thing. I'm old, I'm open to whatever necessary to make this forty something face look younger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks!  I thought it was a product for the face, so with the photos on back I don't want it for the body. Overall it just doesn't sound appealing to me anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are other products that I must have, that I have tried and/or others have talked about.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> I was serious and I don't often come into this area of the site so I was unaware that you two were being sarcastic. We just have to keep all trade discussion out of this area and other restricted areas of the site to keep everything organized, thank you for understanding.


Really, it's all good. MissJexie knows us and chimes in when we're out of control discussing things we shouldn't. I'm used to the occasional tongue lashing after too much wine and forgetting my boundaries about hauls and shopping. I'll admit it. I have no boundaries in that regard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />But thank you for joining our thread, it's nice to meet you Kelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

catyz said:


> i had 4 but gave one to my mom...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> probably should tell her not to use it..
> 
> I got them from lucky and naked boxes


I think it depends on what skin you have. my mom uses only thick creams and she loves it (no milia) but she's 55 and her skin absorbs way faster and more.

Just test it once . you probably wont get 100 milia after using it 5 times. I only got one.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Just got 24 Memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Memebox is suddenly so fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memeparty!!


----------



## seachange (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think it depends on what skin you have. my mom uses only thick creams and she loves it (no milia) but she's 55 and her skin absorbs way faster and more.
> 
> Just test it once . you probably wont get 100 milia after using it 5 times. I only got one.


That's true, however it was such a terrible experience for me, that I won't risk it if I already knew it has caused someone a milia


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH ME TOO after using that eyecream!!!, throw it away!!  (or give it to family)
> 
> *ps you have to poke them with a sterile needle or let it fix by your doctor. because it could give you a serieus scar if you don't fix it the right way and treat it good after (you know that moon land skin texture, you don't want that)


And you want to give this nasty shit to your family? You are so funny girl! LOLI'm kind of feeling like a shit because I think I traded one of these items (that I received from another Beauty box trade) without knowing all this.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

Im still not understanding what products are in question, can someone clarify please? Thank you!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Are you talking about the Rejuvinating Cream and Aqua Essence? Are there other items in the box that don't state the true manufacturer? It's a serious concern for me if Memebox product values are $72 and they are pretty much bottom of line drugstore. Not because they're drug store quality, because someone is being dishonest and deceitful.


My issue with those items is that they don't exist as Kangskin products in Korean online retail shops, from what I can tell. They seem to be sold by an export company called Encos under the Bioen brand. Here's the Aqua Essence--without the Kangskin branding. What was weird is that the Aqua Essence and the Rejuvenating Cream both had Kangskin branding on the products in the card that came in the Dermocosmetics 2 box, but not on the actual products we received. Kangskin is a well-known skincare clinic in Seoul--they treat the skin of kdrama stars like Joo Won and kpop stars like ZE:A; I can't find anything on their website about a retail skincare line.

These are just random, assorted bits of information that I don't quite know what to do with. It could be that the Encos/Bioen is a highly reputable private labeling company that is working with Kangskin to expand into the Western market. haha or not so much. I have no answers to this snarl. But I do know that the idea of paying $72 retail for either of those items seems ridiculous and only conceivable if these products are literally not available in any retail shop. Who knows, they could be very good for one's skin, but the whole thing really rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> And you want to give this nasty shit to your family? You are so funny girl! LOL
> 
> I'm kind of feeling like a shit because I think I traded one of these items (that I received from another Beauty box trade) without knowing all this.


Lol Read what I just said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mom uses all kinds of thick eye creams and moisture creams on her face and no milia on her. it depends on your skin type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Im still not understanding what products are in question, can someone clarify please? Thank you!


The review by @@BeautyJunction the mentioned the cheap, gross products? The products were the VOV mascara or eyeliner from Global 14.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The review by @@BeautyJunction the mentioned the cheap, gross products? The products were the VOV mascara or eyeliner from Global 14.


Will the mascara do bad things to our eyes or only the liner?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 9, 2014)

Are you guys talking about the Dr Jart eye serum being bad? I got confused with many products seemingly being discussed. I love the Dr Jart, works great for me!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> pff thats thats almost last place hmm also is that bb cushion bad?


I don't if it is good or bad. But it was THE bb cushion that started the trend. Yga almost last place but at least it wasn't last place.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Will the mascara do bad things to our eyes or only the liner?


I don't think there's any guarantee that the products themselves are harmful, but in India, where they're commonly exported, they have a DREADFUL reputation for cheapness both in terms of price and quality and @@BeautyJunction mentioned that she had a terrible reaction to a [non-Memebox] eyeliner made by VOV.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 9, 2014)

HEY YOU GUYS

"We know many of you are anxious to receive our September codes. These codes will be coming out early next week and you will receive the notification when they are available. In the interim, we have extended the August promotion codes for use until September 14, 2014."


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 9, 2014)

Since I used 2 codes last month already though, I can't use any of those old codes again. Unless they refreshed something in the system. I don't know...Having the new ones so late still shows a lack of care for the affiliates, and customers down the line as well.



ceredonia said:


> HEY YOU GUYS
> 
> "We know many of you are anxious to receive our September codes. These codes will be coming out early next week and you will receive the notification when they are available. In the interim, we have extended the August promotion codes for use until September 14, 2014."


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> HEY YOU GUYS
> 
> "We know many of you are anxious to receive our September codes. These codes will be coming out early next week and you will receive the notification when they are available. In the interim, we have extended the August promotion codes for use until September 14, 2014."


the problem is that they didn't RESET the august codes so they could be reused.  So, pffttt to that


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 9, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> Since I used 2 codes last month already though, I can't use any of those old codes again. Unless they refreshed something in the system. I don't know...Having the new ones so late still shows a lack of care for the affiliates, and customers down the line as well.





biancardi said:


> the problem is that they didn't RESET the august codes so they could be reused.  So, pffttt to that


Yeah, I know that's still an issue, but at least they acknowledged that new ones are coming soon.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't think there's any guarantee that the products themselves are harmful, but in India, where they're commonly exported, they have a DREADFUL reputation for cheapness both in terms of price and quality and @@BeautyJunction mentioned that she had a terrible reaction to a [non-Memebox] eyeliner made by VOV.


The Memebox Global 14 included  the VOV mascara or VOV eyeliner. So a heads up.

Here's a review of VOV 

There's no manufacturing date or expiry date on some of there products, which like this lady said, scary...

She also states that there's no ingredient list, and it stings the waterline.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Omg, that's what those are?! I actually recently just got a tiny, tiny one under, around my eye area..After using Dr Jart...


I think I have these things on my nose. I had NO idea they had a name. I thought maybe they were related to my rosacea. Wow! Now at least I have a word to research. Thanks for the discussion everyone and for being so open about it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I think I have these things on my nose. I had NO idea they had a name. I thought maybe they were related to my rosacea. Wow! Now at least I have a word to research. Thanks for the discussion everyone and for being so open about it.


haha yes we love to talk about our impurites and skin problems xD haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

I was just (few minutes ago) emaling with a memebox contact person and she told me that the under 30 days withdrawal takes up to 3 days (in the email is told 5) so a but confusing but I take it for 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Are you guys talking about the Dr Jart eye serum being bad? I got confused with many products seemingly being discussed. I love the Dr Jart, works great for me!


Not really being bad, but might cause Milia on some people.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Still waiting for my Global #14.. feels likes ages.. and my Korea's Most Wanted *sigh*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

haha just read that VOV review LOL You never should apply a eyeliner like that on your waterline xD of course it stings! 

_Basic rule: Apply pencils and khole stuff on your waterline and liquid or stift kind of liners on your lash line (on your eyelid)_

So yeah it stings. hmm  quite normal if you use it like that. 

Dont'get my wrong I'm just saying it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry about the delayed response everybody.. went to the dentist for a toothache, it was my wisdom teeth. Oral surgeon was in so I got surprise surgery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



cfisher said:


> I've had similar issues where the tube/pump did not work properly on cosmetics (had the same issue with cleaning supplies a lot as well), I usually just wait until another similar product I have is out and then just clean it out and pour the liquid/gel from the broken product into the other one. If this doesn't bother you, it works great, and it helps me avoid paying several dollars for a silly empty bottle.


I'm trying to find a pump because the gel is a little thick and I don't think it's going to easy go into another bottle.

When my face is less swollen I will try to find something online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> Sorry about the delayed response everybody.. went to the dentist for a toothache, it was my wisdom teeth. Oral surgeon was in so I got surprise surgery today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm trying to find a pump because the gel is a little thick and I don't think it's going to easy go into another bottle.
> 
> When my face is less swollen I will try to find something online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


awwww feel for you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## avarier (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> awwww feel for you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 Hope you feel better soon!


thank you, going to drug myself and nap. will solve my pump bottle problem later.

hope memeboxes are good tonight everybody.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> thank you, going to drug myself and nap. will solve my pump bottle problem later.
> 
> hope memeboxes are good tonight everybody.


good choice, the "weird feeling"(lost the word) goes away after 4 hours so you better take a long deserved nap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ettina Special Set is tempting


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ettina Special Set is tempting


??????? did I miss something?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The review by @@BeautyJunction the mentioned the cheap, gross products? The products were the VOV mascara or eyeliner from Global 14.


The mascara I received was definitely cheap but then again I'm used to my old school Loreal Voluminous that no matter high end I go....I always back to my favorite. Been using this stuff FOREVER!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ettina Special Set is tempting


oops Sorry.

I thought you were talking about a new box release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> oops Sorry.
> 
> I thought you were talking about a new box release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


its a new thanksgiving set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> oops Sorry.
> 
> I thought you were talking about a new box release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You wish lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> its a new thanksgiving set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


where?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You wish lol


Actually i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had a super shitty crappy day and would love to purchase my problems away.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Actually i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had a super shitty crappy day and would love to purchase my problems away.


I'm with you girl. It was just that kind of day and something (anything!) will most definitely make it better. Shopping for masks or an awesome new box release would most definitely make me feel better about my day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm with you girl. It was just that kind of day and something (anything!) will most definitely make it better. Shopping for masks or an awesome new box release would most definitely make me feel better about my day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry you are going through it too.

I swear, this was one of those days I was pounded. From every angle.

I just want to purchase, exfoliate and deal with it all in the morning!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Actually i do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Had a super shitty crappy day and would love to purchase my problems away.


I know! I might treat myself tonight, but none of the box's are calling my name.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know if I should order the Sally's mask bundle or the A:T Fox Set in the thanksgiving specials.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

this is the new thanksgiving set for if someone cant find it

http://us.memebox.com/on-sale/thanksgiving-special-sets/ettina-special-set#.VA-6ZPl_vzE


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't know if I should order the Sally's mask bundle or the A:T Fox Set in the thanksgiving specials.


I bought both sets! and then you get you get the free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just spoil yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I know! I might treat myself tonight, but none of the box's are calling my name.


Wait about 15 minutes and some new releases may happen.

Last two release nights they were announced around 11pm est.

Fingers crossed they are epic. And healing.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Memebox meant "retroactively" not "retrospectively" for their new note on the check out page.

We cannot retrospectively use points or codes on orders after they have been placed.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

My day is also crap: Headache, broken from sleeping on the couch for a few days to watch my sick dog,

just killed a big house spider and trully cried over the fact that I did that and have to sleep with a broken night invisalign to set my molars again for this friday to bite for a new one. that thing hurts liek hell now but it's for the best.

I did spoil myself with the Sally's box set and A;T fox set and 2 makeup items and 6 memeboxes yesterday.

So if you do have a crappy day, don't hold back but be smart with coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I bought both sets! and then you get you get the free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Just spoil yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol ok


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My day is also crap: Headache, broken from sleeping on the couch for a few days to watch my sick dog,
> 
> just killed a big house spider and trully cried over the fact that I did that and have to sleep with a broken night invisalign to set my molars again for this friday to bite for a new one. that thing hurts liek hell now but it's for the best.
> 
> ...


There's new coupons out? or is it the old ones?

I had a crappy day too, so exhausted. Funny how a bit of retail can snap you back up in a good mood lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> We cannot retrospectively use points or codes on orders after they have been placed.


I laughed in the most unattractive way at that. ahahaha It deserves fanart--a Memefan reflecting on past Memepoints uses and then being told "NO!" when s/he tries to use them in the present.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's new coupons out? or is it the old ones?
> 
> I had a crappy day too, so exhausted. Funny how a bit of retail can snap you back up in a good mood lol


Just look for vip codes bloggers released, some bloggers dont use them. yesterday I used a 15% off 150 from someones blog and got that affiliate $10 off and spend some points so the total became really small  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just stack your options  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and if you make a new account you get 2 memepoints reward and if you use an old august $5 off coupon you get $7 off in total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's new coupons out? or is it the old ones?
> 
> I had a crappy day too, so exhausted. Funny how a bit of retail can snap you back up in a good mood lol


and indeed shopping does wonders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 9, 2014)

Well it's late now.. night night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Sep 9, 2014)

I say spending money and eating chocolate does wonder for me.


----------



## blinded (Sep 9, 2014)

I think my daughter's craptastic bedtime lately is the reason why I end up buying things. After she finally fell asleep tonight the first thing I did was check if new boxes were released early or if anything was restocked.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ordered the rose and dessert box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think Memebox meant "retroactively" not "retrospectively" for their new note on the check out page.   We cannot retrospectively use points or codes on orders after they have been placed.


And now, retrospectively Memepoint fanart



Spoiler


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> And now, retrospectively Memepoint fanart
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Lol, too funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> haha just read that VOV review LOL You never should apply a eyeliner like that on your waterline xD of course it stings!
> 
> _Basic rule: Apply pencils and khole stuff on your waterline and liquid or stift kind of liners on your lash line (on your eyelid)_
> 
> ...


The VOV liner was liquid and did not go on my waterline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As if I would use liquid eyeliner on my waterline! I had specifically said "It made my eyelid itch" in my post under the VOV liner section.

The "waterline" part was  mentioned in context with the other eyeliner sent in the box, which has not given me a reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



fanserviced said:


> I don't think there's any guarantee that the products themselves are harmful, but in India, where they're commonly exported, they have a DREADFUL reputation for cheapness both in terms of price and quality and @@BeautyJunction mentioned that she had a terrible reaction to a [non-Memebox] eyeliner made by VOV.


We just had a joke about "asphalt tar" and "pavements" in the context of VOV mascaras and eyeliners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey, I know this is a bit late to the discussion, but before you label any skin bumps around the eye milia, please crosscheck your bumps with these pictures. The key point being that milia are _hard_ and _pearly white_ bumps underneath the skin. They form from dead skin, and do not contain sebum (the pus you find in a whitehead). From what I understand, they are mostly caused by _damage to the skin_, such as by sun damage. It is unlikely that a heavy eye cream will cause actual milia, which (from most reports I've found) are caused by damage or inability of the skin to exfoliate itself properly. Consider that any bumps you may get are just clogged pores, which will go away after stopping the usage of the cream and with time.

Check out this dermatologist's blog post for some more information.

(Though also note that the Dr Jart eye cream does have quite a few silicones/parabens/preservatives, as well as various plant extracts, and I highly suggest looking through them in case you are sensitive to one of them.)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

BeautyJunction said:


> The VOV liner was liquid and did not go on my waterline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As if I would use liquid eyeliner on my waterline! I had specifically said "It made my eyelid itch" in my post under the VOV liner section.
> 
> The "waterline" part was  mentioned in context with the other eyeliner sent in the box, which has not given me a reaction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> We just had a joke about "asphalt tar" and "pavements" in the context of VOV mascaras and eyeliners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think she was talking about the other review that was posted. The woman reviewing it mentioned it stung or something when she put it in her waterline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, I know this is a bit late to the discussion, but before you label any skin bumps around the eye milia, please crosscheck your bumps with these pictures. The key point being that milia are _hard_ and _pearly white_ bumps underneath the skin. They form from dead skin, and do not contain sebum (the pus you find in a whitehead). From what I understand, they are mostly caused by _damage to the skin_, such as by sun damage. It is unlikely that a heavy eye cream will cause actual milia, which (from most reports I've found) are caused by damage or inability of the skin to exfoliate itself properly. Consider that any bumps you may get are just clogged pores, which will go away after stopping the usage of the cream and with time.
> 
> Check out this dermatologist's blog post for some more information.
> 
> (Though also note that the Dr Jart eye cream does have quite a few silicones/parabens/preservatives, as well as various plant extracts, and I highly suggest looking through them in case you are sensitive to one of them.)


*slow clap*  :flowers:

Thanks for that info!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> YEAH ME TOO after using that eyecream!!!, throw it away!! (or give it to family)
> 
> *ps you have to poke them with a sterile needle or let it fix by your doctor. because it could give you a serieus scar if you don't fix it the right way and treat it good after (you know that moon land skin texture, you don't want that)


Sorry girls but with a serious eye touching phobia that description gave me the eebie jeebies... Omg nononono


----------



## BeautyJunction (Sep 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think she was talking about the other review that was posted. The woman reviewing it mentioned it stung or something when she put it in her waterline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oopsie! Sorry, my bad for jumping the gun. Either way, I wouldn't swatch a VOV blush on my forearm.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for this! I was confused reading all the other posts thinking aren't those cyst things Milia?

Sometimes there isn't much you can do about it and it hasn't been a product thing in my experience. An Ophthalmologist told my Mum and I that we get them around our eyes just because of the kind of skin we have. He said it isn't a big deal unless it's under the eyelid, becomes infected somehow, or is causing you pain.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My issue with those items is that they don't exist as Kangskin products in Korean online retail shops, from what I can tell. They seem to be sold by an export company called Encos under the Bioen brand. Here's the Aqua Essence--without the Kangskin branding. What was weird is that the Aqua Essence and the Rejuvenating Cream both had Kangskin branding on the products in the card that came in the Dermocosmetics 2 box, but not on the actual products we received. Kangskin is a well-known skincare clinic in Seoul--they treat the skin of kdrama stars like Joo Won and kpop stars like ZE:A; I can't find anything on their website about a retail skincare line.
> 
> These are just random, assorted bits of information that I don't quite know what to do with. It could be that the Encos/Bioen is a highly reputable private labeling company that is working with Kangskin to expand into the Western market. haha or not so much. I have no answers to this snarl. But I do know that the idea of paying $72 retail for either of those items seems ridiculous and only conceivable if these products are literally not available in any retail shop. Who knows, they could be very good for one's skin, but the whole thing really rubbed me the wrong way.


Encos web-page looks fine to me: http://www.encos.kr/main

Maybe for someone who can read Hangul it would be clear what are the connections between Kangskin and Encos (maybe one R&amp;D section). I will try to use translator later but it doesn't look suspicious to me - am I naive?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the problem is that they didn't RESET the august codes so they could be reused.  So, pffttt to that


idk if not all of them work, but the one I tried does. Anyone who needs the code knows where to find them, if not pm me. These does nothing for affiliates and are just benefits for readers as far as I know?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, that's good.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

Wonder when boxes will appear today


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 10, 2014)

New boxes, Mission Possible Long Lasting and Step By Step Skincare, which actually looks interesting:

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

Lmao. Ask the question lol http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lmao. Ask the question lol http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/for-vips-only


And you be answered lol

Finally got my code, but not so interested to buy..I'll read more about them. Hmm..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

Your code?


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 10, 2014)

gah, I would have bought the Skincare box if I had points and hadn't already purchased their previous box! I was just thinking about this yesterday, and how great it would be if they'd come out with a new skincare box a few months later. Oh wells, skipping this one. I really liked #9 Skincare box, so I think I'll blindly recommend this one! If there's anyone who is new to Korean skincare, I would definitely recommend this! It has almost all the steps of a regular routine! Definitely a great way to begin a routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

@@maboy19 It does sound terribly similar to the ones we wanted: essence, toner, ampoule. Dang. I blew my points on Holika2 without the code. It's okay, I've got moisture surge coming my way..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 10, 2014)

I will absolutely get that step-by-step skincare box if I get some points and/or a coupon code. I'll even pay non-vip price for it, but not without points/coupons. I'm standing firm! lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm not a fan of collab boxes either not sure why.- I'm praying the Holika Holika box is good! I want that box jammed pack with everything lol I hope we don't just get an eyeliner, a mascara, a damn lip tint and a blush.


word @ ! Got enough to last us till 2015 probably.






marliepanda said:


> Haha we must have posted at the same time @@veritazy makes my post look so strange after yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah no matter. It happens frequently here. Oh look! It's page 900.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I was hoping for a snail box today or milk


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I will absolutely get that step-by-step skincare box if I get some points and/or a coupon code. I'll even pay non-vip price for it, but not without points/coupons. I'm standing firm! lol


I've got a recent hoard of points, I think I'm going to get it! Feels like the most guided theme we've seen in a while.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I have a hoard too but only want bundles and don't want the other box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I will absolutely get that step-by-step skincare box if I get some points and/or a coupon code. I'll even pay non-vip price for it, but not without points/coupons. I'm standing firm! lol


I think last months work again


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 10, 2014)

Haha yes finally a box i want! Step by step skincare, here i come! God thing i got 15 memepoints and $5 coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

If you have some account where you didn't use August codes (4- or 6- digits ones both), then you should be able to use them. 

I think I'm getting Skincare, it's on my must-have list as I didn't get the previous one and regretted a lot later.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 10, 2014)

Aww man i forgot they didnt reset the coupon. Oh well $17.99 doesnt sound too bad either


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Aww man i forgot they didnt reset the coupon. Oh well $17.99 doesnt sound too bad either


They did. The $5 one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 10, 2014)

Got the Skincare box! Now Memebox, just give us our codes and more points, and maybe I'll consider getting another box this month!


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 10, 2014)

@@veritazy I was surprised at the range when I got that memebox, but was very satisfied! I think it's a perfect gift for someone who's new to skincare. I'm not going to get it, but waiting for the unboxings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> @@veritazy I was surprised at the range when I got that memebox, but was very satisfied! I think it's a perfect gift for someone who's new to skincare. I'm not going to get it, but waiting for the unboxings!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have reset last months coupons from what I am reading here


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

@@maboy19 hahaha I might do the same. I enjoy unboxings and haul posts.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

Ñow I am wondering do I buy 2 x the mask set in thanksgiving specials?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ñow I am wondering do I buy 2 x the mask set in thanksgiving specials?


Is it the Sally's Box you are talking about?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Is it the Sally's Box you are talking about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes or holikaholika and Tonymoly?Cause someone keeps enabling me on Instagram and now I am tempting


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes or holikaholika and Tonymoly?
> 
> Cause someone keeps enabling me on Instagram and now I am tempting


haha idk who that is, but everything seems good with codes now, don't they.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 10, 2014)

So if we used the codes on our accounts in August can we reuse them? I tried and it said not valid. I was just testing to see if it works. If someone knows a reset $5 code could you pm me? TIA!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I might wait to see when I get more points thou


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Wooo the dessert box is gone. I am surprised the Jeju and Berry is still there. Considering that many asked for raspberry/blueberry/strawberry/cherry box, it should be sold out long ago. Probably need more advertising and a good spoiler for that one.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So if we used the codes on our accounts in August can we reuse them? I tried and it said not valid. I was just testing to see if it works. If someone knows a reset $5 code could you pm me? TIA!


No I think theyve reset them so theyre still valid, but theyre still 'one use per account' so if you have used them youve used them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not great really for people who regularly buy!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Wooo the dessert box is gone. I am surprised the Jeju and Berry is still there. Considering that many asked for raspberry/blueberry/strawberry/cherry box, it should be sold out long ago. Probably need more advertising and a good spoiler for that one.


I'm surprised at the chocolate still being there (but maybe because I was a big fan of that idea)

I guess people think Dessert will be similar to cute wishlist?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm surprised at the chocolate still being there (but maybe because I was a big fan of that idea)
> 
> I guess people think Dessert will be similar to cute wishlist?


Yeah, choc are from cacao. Unless I have mistaken lol. It is just the picture and wording that sells sometimes. 

I hope they are right, and won't be disappointed if it is not. But there is a high chance to get those cupcakes and candies again since the description mentioned something along the lines.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

I didn't get cute wishlist 1 or 2 so personally I don't mind if they repeat those from 1. Everyone needs more cupcakes!

Hope my milk comes soon. Need to check the tracking


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I think cute wishlist two ships Friday... Yay


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think cute wishlist two ships Friday... Yay


I cant wait to see unboxings (and hope some boxes get returned to sender so I can have me a restock if its nice!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I should get it with omg on monday


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They have reset last months coupons from what I am reading here


Thanks, but still too expensive for me. &gt;.&lt; I still need much more points! ^^


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Memebox just put up spoilers for Pinkaholic and My Honey Box 2

Both look nice! I have only ordered Honey though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I only got honey too and that product doesn't excite me


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I didn't get cute wishlist 1 or 2 so personally I don't mind if they repeat those from 1. Everyone needs more cupcakes!
> 
> Hope my milk comes soon. Need to check the tracking


too cute thinking about cat (your profile pic) waiting for milk!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 10, 2014)

ooh, love the spoiler for the pinkaholic box!! that highlighter looks gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> too cute thinking about cat (your profile pic) waiting for milk!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hahah oh he doesnt wait he demands, he's naughty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

can someone pm with the code that has been reset?  I've tried several from last month and nothing - all invalid  thanks!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can someone pm with the code that has been reset?  I've tried several from last month and nothing - all invalid  thanks!!


Did you use them in August? I have tried all the August codes on my new account and they all work. but that account obviously didnt use them in August. Theyre not reset theyre just extended. I'll PM you all the ones I tried.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

Where is this honey box spoiler!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also what marlieoanda says is true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so make new account and get 2 points and then use an old august $5 coupon. In total you can have $7 off discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Where is this honey box spoiler!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also what marlieoanda says is true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so make new account and get 2 points and then use an old august $5 coupon. In total you can have $7 off discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


on the site


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

I am being very careful now not to open new accounts - I don't want to abuse the multi-account thing....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm really hoping they didn't choose the best item from each box for the spoiler....


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Honey I keep considering cancelling but I got it 'free' when you look at codes/ discounts etc so ill keep it and see what in it


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I want propolis ampoules


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

lovely just realised i ordered something but forgot I ordered and only realised when I checked my account... doh


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lovely just realised i ordered something but forgot I ordered and only realised when I checked my account... doh


Was it something exciting?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Was it something exciting?


chocomania... bought it as i wanted to use vip points and was $3 off


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> chocomania... bought it as i wanted to use vip points and was $3 off


I'm excited for that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you guys heard any news about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway? Don't tell me they didn't actually choose the winners at all. =.=


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

I can only vaguely remember ordering it. think i had just cancelled another sub service


----------



## Jane George (Sep 10, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Have you guys heard any news about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway? Don't tell me they didn't actually choose the winners at all. =.=


nope, but there might have been a lot of entries


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Any new vip points out? Or Im hallucinating


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Any new vip points out? Or Im hallucinating


Points? I havent got any. Just my review points from yesterday


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 10, 2014)

I got the new skincare box and I was able to use one of the August $5 off codes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Have you guys heard any news about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway? Don't tell me they didn't actually choose the winners at all. =.=


I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope, but there might have been a lot of entries


Well, I do hope they deliver! It's 50 boxes. If it's so hard, they can just randomly select the winners. No one can say anything about it anyway. 



LuxxyLuxx said:


> I wouldn't doubt it.


I hope not! At this rate I wouldn't be surprised, but I think I might email them first. They always deliver on the blogger giveaways though, so I see why not.


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

On no. The logical part of my brain is overriding the impulse buying part. The step by step box sounds great, but since I have so many things I don't really need it so I'm not buying it. I did however try to enable my mother and sent her the link and codes because she wants to try memebox and this would be a great starter box.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

just realised that memebox has a separate website for the china market!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and memebox is more of a monthly subscription for them...


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> just realised that memebox has a separate website for the china market!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and memebox is more of a monthly subscription for them...


Wow. How are the boxes? Are they different?


----------



## Leja (Sep 10, 2014)

I was able to use one of the August $5-off codes with the $3-off VIP price and and broke my memestrike with the "Step-By-Step Skincare" box :w00t:

But I made a deal with myself: I put used items from memebox in a separate box and will only buy another box when I have 8 items collected.

I really love memebox and what their products do for my skin, but I really don`t want to waste my products by letting them get old and bad


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I hope not! At this rate I wouldn't be surprised, but I think I might email them first. They always deliver on the blogger giveaways though, so I see why not.


I still haven't received a box I won in an August giveaway. I'm trying to get it sorted out with them, but with the massive customer service change happening now I wouldn't be surprised if the new CS people will need to be brought up to speed on things like that. Sigh. So many Memesighs these days! lol


----------



## Fae (Sep 10, 2014)

The Step-by Step box looks interesting! Hmm, should I get that or make myself a Skinfood skincare "box"? Decisions, decisions! ^^


----------



## avarier (Sep 10, 2014)

Could somebody post or message me with a link to the last skincare box, a review for it? I'm confined to bed with a swollen face and phone googling makesme annoyed. Surely I will feel better if someone enables me to buy the skincare box.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2014)

Hiiii, I'm new to this thread but have been researching Memebox for a while, in order to make my first purchase.  Could someone PM me and let me know where I can find these August codes that have been reset for use? Thank you!


----------



## catyz (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> just realised that memebox has a separate website for the china market!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and memebox is more of a monthly subscription for them...


whats the website for it?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been begging for a toner/essence/ampoule box for awhile  – so I may have done a happy dance this morning. I got it and the 2 other boxes I'd been eying – rose and Holika Holika. That got me to $102, so I was able to use the 10% off code, plus my whole 3 Memepoints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

@@latinafeminista pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever cancelled a box with Meme? Based on the spoiler, I have decided to cancel Pinkaholic and buy the step by step skincare plus 2 of the full size a;t cupcakes instead. I'm wondering how long it takes to hear back. I know what I'm asking (this is Memebox after all, sigh) but I'd prefer to have the Pinkaholic cancellation confirmation go through before placing the new order and I don't want to lose out on the VIP price.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Has anyone ever cancelled a box with Meme? Based on the spoiler, I have decided to cancel Pinkaholic and buy the step by step skincare plus 2 of the full size a;t cupcakes instead. I'm wondering how long it takes to hear back. I know what I'm asking (this is Memebox after all, sigh) but I'd prefer to have the Pinkaholic cancellation confirmation go through before placing the new order and I don't want to lose out on the VIP price.


Yesterday the emails were being answered within the half hour. Never cancelled before but the CS seems to have picked up as of yesterday haha. I wouldnt risk it though as I think VIP is only for 3/4 more hours? Maybe give it 2 hours then order.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, that didn't last long, haha! Thankfully, my husband was ok when he knew I was cancelling an order so I went ahead and got the step by step skincare box. I hope they really pick out a great routine where all the products work well together. I LOVE that idea, so I just couldn't resist. Plus, I'm such a derp head, but I only recently realized they have a US shop at all, let alone shipping is free at $30 now. With the cupcakes on sale, I grabbed the pink and purple. I think Pinkaholic is going to be a good box, but not as good as step by step skincare. I don't really need the highlighter and I paid full price for the box anyway. If they release a second spoiler I like better, I may reconsider. It isn't like I'll lose out on special VIP pricing or anything anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Has anyone ever cancelled a box with Meme? Based on the spoiler, I have decided to cancel Pinkaholic and buy the step by step skincare plus 2 of the full size a;t cupcakes instead. I'm wondering how long it takes to hear back. I know what I'm asking (this is Memebox after all, sigh) but I'd prefer to have the Pinkaholic cancellation confirmation go through before placing the new order and I don't want to lose out on the VIP price.


I have canceled quite a few orders, to be honest. Sometimes so that I could redo a box in a large bundle to use coupons, sometimes after seeing a really discouraging spoiler, etc. I would not worry about it, they've never not come through on a cancellation, amazingly enough. In the past two days I had to cancel two (one was a double I ordered by mistake) and they've actually been responding unusually quickly, like within a few hours for one and overnight for the other.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

Did any of you order Tea, Scrub or Anti-Aging seperately with standard shipping? Have you received the box yet or the tracking? Coz I still have neither.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Has anyone ever cancelled a box with Meme? Based on the spoiler, I have decided to cancel Pinkaholic and buy the step by step skincare plus 2 of the full size a;t cupcakes instead. I'm wondering how long it takes to hear back. I know what I'm asking (this is Memebox after all, sigh) but I'd prefer to have the Pinkaholic cancellation confirmation go through before placing the new order and I don't want to lose out on the VIP price.


I cancelled two box's 1 week ago. They respond VERY quick to cancellations. Make sure you put [CANCELLATION REQUEST] as you're subject along with order #. They cancel within 24 hours, and I got my refund back on my visa debit within 5 hours, along with my points. @@Heather Hicks


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 10, 2014)

I am so conflicted with the step by step skincare box. I really regretted not getting the first skincare box, but I also don't have any working codes or extra points. Hmm...suggestions, anyone?


----------



## catyz (Sep 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Did any of you order Tea, Scrub or Anti-Aging seperately with standard shipping? Have you received the box yet or the tracking? Coz I still have neither.


no, I don't have it either and I"ve emailed them twice already about it but no response. Oh wells.


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Did any of you order Tea, Scrub or Anti-Aging seperately with standard shipping? Have you received the box yet or the tracking? Coz I still have neither.


I ordered the scrub box and haven't gotten tracking for it. I emailed them to ask about it but got the standard "It's ready for shipment, you'll be emailed tracking" response.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm totally getting the step by step box.  If only I had codes...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

@@catyz @@blinded thank you for the information. I just emailed them about it too, but I'll probably get the standard response as well. I guess it's because of those holidays. Maybe we'll get our boxes before the tracking arrives if all goes well.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm totally getting the step by step box.  If only I had codes...


You can always register a new account with 2 points and use one of August codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Sep 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Did any of you order Tea, Scrub or Anti-Aging seperately with standard shipping? Have you received the box yet or the tracking? Coz I still have neither.


Hi @@Paulina PS.  I ordered my Anti-Aging seperately and I still don't show it as "shipped". I emailed them and got their standard response stating that the order is ready for shipment and when it leaves the warehouse I'll receive a tracking number. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

Moey said:


> Hi @@Paulina PS.  I ordered my Anti-Aging seperately and I still don't show it as "shipped". I emailed them and got their standard response stating that the order is ready for shipment and when it leaves the warehouse I'll receive a tracking number. Grrrrrrr!


Thank you for your answer, it seems like a standard problem then. Hope we'll get our boxes really soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Did any of you order Tea, Scrub or Anti-Aging seperately with standard shipping? Have you received the box yet or the tracking? Coz I still have neither.


I have Scrub coming. Tracking says it hasn't updated since the 5th. I'm really annoyed. :/

And no update on my Earth &amp; Sea box either. Should be here today, but tracking says still in Korea?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

ooh I maybe get the korea most wanted tomorrow. I do hope I get another color nailpolish (the gold one or something, because I already have the pink one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 10, 2014)

My Earth&amp;Sea arrived yesterday but no sign of Tea. Oh well, I'm quite sure it's because of the holiday. Anyway, I'm going for a short trip on Friday so maybe it'll be here when I come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm "iffy" on the PinkaHolic box....the spoiler was not that good. I hope it's not all makeup.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm "iffy" on the PinkaHolic box....the spoiler was not that good. I hope it's not all makeup.


Mostly when they name colors it is, so I hope for you this time it isn't


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Mostly when they name colors it is, so I hope for you this time it isn't


Ooh. I didn't think about that. Granted, a pink makeup box wouldn't be so bad, but I just don't need another highlighter right now. I'm getting that Temptu in 2 Birchboxes as it is. If the spoiler had been a great blush or lip product, I probably wouldn't have cancelled though.


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

I replied to the email I was sent about my scrub box shipping and asked if there was some kind of delay. This is the answer I got. 

"We ship out items in order of their purchase dates. Please continue to be patient as your order will soon be shipped."

I'm not sure if this is a standard response, or if one of us is confused but I ordered the day it came out (I know I paid VIP pricing for it). Maybe only bundles have been shipped? I'm not sure if I'm going to bother replying.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

So for @blinded and everyone else who are questioning when their memebox will arrive:

Express shipping takes around 3 - 7 days  (I mostly receive it the day after it's been shipped) and costs more

This option you have to choose when you buy a memebox. If you buy a valueset you get automatic express shipping for standard shipping price.

_VIP has nothing to do with the kind of shipping only with that you can buy it sooner than others and mostly with discounts._

_Standard shipping __takes around 10 - 20 days to arrive (I mostly receive around 7 - 10 days)_

So for the scrubbox that has been shipped on the 5th of September.

Everyone who bought it in a valueset already have it and everyone who didn't will get their  box after 10-20 days (I've never heard someone received their box after 20 days so don't worry) I think you'll get it between 7 - 15 days... excl the weekends!

I hope this helps

Also all this information is on the memebox website on every box page.


----------



## yunii (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So for @blinded and everyone else who are questioning when their memebox will arrive:
> 
> Express shipping takes around 3 - 7 days  (I mostly receive it the day after it's been shipped) and costs more
> 
> ...


I am on my 16th day right now (excluded the weekend already) *Sigh* Even my shipment from Roseroseship got here faster.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow. How are the boxes? Are they different?


yes the boxes are different - i think there's less variety, but they are cheaper...and i did see they have a box for the fall season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and like the korean memebox website, the china one doesn't just contain korean products, it also contains products from japan and france etc!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

catyz said:


> whats the website for it?


it's www.meimeibox.com but the site seems to be down at the moment...


----------



## avarier (Sep 10, 2014)

Ordered the step by step skincare. My first box that cost more 23$. I've been really wanting a whole routine in a box though. I figure with a vague name like "skincare" it can't disappoint since I don't expect a solid theme.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 10, 2014)

Question for anyone who's canceled a box before: Do they just give you points in exchange for the amount of the box, minus any coupons/points spent, or do they refund the card used?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Question for anyone who's canceled a box before: Do they just give you points in exchange for the amount of the box, minus any coupons/points spent, or do they refund the card used?





ceredonia said:


> Question for anyone who's canceled a box before: Do they just give you points in exchange for the amount of the box, minus any coupons/points spent, or do they refund the card used?


They refund the card. As for points used, they've always refunded any points I used towards my purchase back into my account. As for coupons used, you can't reuse them after cancelling an order that used any.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 10, 2014)

avarier said:


> Could somebody post or message me with a link to the last skincare box, a review for it? I'm confined to bed with a swollen face and phone googling makesme annoyed. Surely I will feel better if someone enables me to buy the skincare box.


I pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think the step by step skincare would be a great box! And it would be an awesome continuing series with my first skincare box 
Do you mind me asking what happened to make ur face swollen?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am on my 16th day right now (excluded the weekend already) *Sigh* Even my shipment from Roseroseship got here faster.


Do note that they had a korean thanksgiving holiday and may had some shipment delay


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> it's www.meimeibox.com but the site seems to be down at the moment...


*oooh they maybe figured out were on to them* xD haha

Probably wouldn't ship to europe then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I pm'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I think the step by step skincare would be a great box! And it would be an awesome continuing series with my first skincare box ☺
> 
> Do you mind me asking what happened to make ur face swollen?


[SIZE=13.63636302948px]@avarier got a wisdom tooth surgery yesterday (or today, don't know the time zone)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]So memeshopping is a good painkiller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *oooh they maybe figured out were on to them* xD haha
> 
> Probably wouldn't ship to europe then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Their whole site is in chinese, and their form of communication is via QQ (I believe it's something similar to ICQ, it's a really popular form of communication in China)....but I can't believe they don't even do emails!!! As much as Hong Kong is part of China, they're not shipping to Hong Kong either....


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> Their whole site is in chinese, and their form of communication is via QQ (I believe it's something similar to ICQ, it's a really popular form of communication in China)....but I can't believe they don't even do emails!!! As much as Hong Kong is part of China, they're not shipping to Hong Kong either....


bad joke coming: this all sounds very Chinese to me xD

I have no idea what QQ and ICQ means and that they don't email huh,, do they phonecall then?

And what a Chinese memebox and that don't ship to Hong Kong, weirdddddd!

Do you btw know if there is any kind of subscriptions-something from China that ships to europe, I would love to try out something from China, food or cosmetics


----------



## blinded (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So for @blinded and everyone else who are questioning when their memebox will arrive:
> 
> Express shipping takes around 3 - 7 days  (I mostly receive it the day after it's been shipped) and costs more
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure that my box has shipped. I know how long they take to get to me usually, but it was supposed to ship on the 5th and I still haven't gotten a tracking number. If the email responses I'm getting from memebox are correct than they haven't even shipped my box yet.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier got a wisdom tooth surgery yesterday (or today, don't know the time zone)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So memeshopping is a good painkiller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha aww! Been there done that, and 4 at the same time. I woke up after the laughing gas and was crying my eyes out. I remembered saying.... Why am i crying! I'm not even sad! LOL and then i couldnt walk at all, id just tumble on the ground.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> bad joke coming: this all sounds very Chinese to me xD
> 
> I have no idea what QQ and ICQ means and that they don't email huh,, do they phonecall then?
> 
> ...


I once stumbled across a subscription box from Japan that sends Japanese candy each month, but I didn't order it. Maybe someday I will. It does sound like fun.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> bad joke coming: this all sounds very Chinese to me xD
> 
> I have no idea what QQ and ICQ means and that they don't email huh,, do they phonecall then?
> 
> ...


ICQ used to be really popular back in the days - it's an online messenger!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wouldn't dare to try anything from China even if they had anything.....they're famous for fakes, and it's been on the news a lot lately in Hong Kong!!! Can you imagine having fake cooking oil, fake eggs, fake food, fake cosmetics, fake everything? The cooking oil they have is really gross....sewage oil, corpse oil etc....

Having said that, Hong Kong does have a monthly subscription box that ships internationally - Glamabox, but I haven't bought anything from them since I think they're not as worth it as Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 10, 2014)

Do any of you know of other  subsciption services that ship to Europe? ^^

I think I'll be getting either the Step-by-Step or the Jeju one, once I get points for my reviews! Which one do you, guys think will be better? ^^


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I once stumbled across a subscription box from Japan that sends Japanese candy each month, but I didn't order it. Maybe someday I will. It does sound like fun.


I was planning to create my own Asian foods subscription box too when someone suggested it to me hahahaha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I once stumbled across a subscription box from Japan that sends Japanese candy each month, but I didn't order it. Maybe someday I will. It does sound like fun.


Yeah I know that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sarah showed me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'm now specially curious for China subscriptions

The only thing I own from china are music CD's and DVDs so I want to get to know if there are food or cosmetics/makeup subscriotionboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*that said without reading the corpse oil comment yeeek!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I was planning to create my own Asian foods subscription box too when someone suggested it to me hahahaha


I'll buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> ICQ used to be really popular back in the days - it's an online messenger!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wouldn't dare to try anything from China even if they had anything.....they're famous for fakes, and it's been on the news a lot lately in Hong Kong!!! Can you imagine having fake cooking oil, fake eggs, fake food, fake cosmetics, fake everything? The cooking oil they have is really gross....sewage oil, corpse oil etc....
> 
> Having said that, Hong Kong does have a monthly subscription box that ships internationally - Glamabox, but I haven't bought anything from them since I think they're not as worth it as Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh really didn't know this!!

So when you need new shampoo or anything what country-products do you buy , or do you not even step into the chinese drugstores?

So that glamabox what is there to expect, fake mac or anything or just chinese drugstore stuff (crap?)


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 10, 2014)

Fae said:


> Do any of you know of other  subsciption services that ship to Europe? ^^
> 
> I think I'll be getting either the Step-by-Step or the Jeju one, once I get points for my reviews! Which one do you, guys think will be better? ^^


If you don't already have toner/essence/all that stuff, get the Step one, otherwise I think Jeju sounds awesome. But if you're also getting Earth &amp; Sea it'll be similar.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Oh really didn't know this!!
> 
> So when you need new shampoo or anything what country-products do you buy , or do you not even step into the chinese drugstores?
> 
> So that glamabox what is there to expect, fake mac or anything or just chinese drugstore stuff (crap?)


The products inside Glamabox are real, as the owner is a well-known model in Hong Kong, and they contain products from all around the world. Just be careful when you buy things which are Made in China, and try to purchase things from a reputable shop!! Hong Kong is an international place, so we have most of the brands that you guys have, and we definitely have all the big brands here too (and probably cheaper since we don't have any import taxes)!! Actually, I started seeing more of the Memebox products selling in the shops here too - my favourite Skinmiso, the LJH Tea Tree Essence, my not so loved Pore Jelly, the Re:cipe cleanser etc!!

Hong Kong is a part of China, but we're (still) under different legal systems, and we handle things differently.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm "iffy" on the PinkaHolic box....the spoiler was not that good. I hope it's not all makeup.


So am I. I've never cancelled a box before, kind of afraid they might delete my account. Also not thrilled I ordered two Honey boxes now that I've seen the spoiler.


marjojojoleintje said:


> Mostly when they name colors it is, so I hope for you this time it isn't


I rarely, if ever, order a pure makeup box so this one I was looking forward to. To be honest, I would rather this box over Honey based on what was revealed.


eugiegenie said:


> yes the boxes are different - i think there's less variety, but they are cheaper...and i did see they have a box for the fall season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and like the korean memebox website, the china one doesn't just contain korean products, it also contains products from japan and france etc!!


This is exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you able to use the same service @ mentioned for buying off the Korean version?


marjojojoleintje said:


> @avarier got a wisdom tooth surgery yesterday (or today, don't know the time zone)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So memeshopping is a good painkiller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Feel better, Marjolein!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that's horrible from all my brothers having theirs pulled. Fortunately for me, I am missing wisdom teeth, for some reason I never got them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> I wouldn't dare to try anything from China even if they had anything.....they're famous for fakes, and it's been on the news a lot lately in Hong Kong!!! Can you imagine having fake cooking oil, fake eggs, fake food, fake cosmetics, fake everything? The cooking oil they have is really gross....sewage oil, corpse oil etc....
> 
> Having said that, Hong Kong does have a monthly subscription box that ships internationally - Glamabox, but I haven't bought anything from them since I think they're not as worth it as Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Okay, this China business is gross!Thanks Genie, just what I need....another subscription box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



eugiegenie said:


> I was planning to create my own Asian foods subscription box too when someone suggested it to me hahahaha


This would be awesome! My first food box would be Genie's Asian Delights.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> The products inside Glamabox are real, as the owner is a well-known model in Hong Kong, and they contain products from all around the world. Just be careful when you buy things which are Made in China, and try to purchase things from a reputable shop!! Hong Kong is an international place, so we have most of the brands that you guys have, and we definitely have all the big brands here too (and probably cheaper since we don't have any import taxes)!! Actually, I started seeing more of the Memebox products selling in the shops here too - my favourite Skinmiso, the LJH Tea Tree Essence, my not so loved Pore Jelly, the Re:cipe cleanser etc!!
> 
> Hong Kong is a part of China, but we're (still) under different legal systems, and we handle things differently.


Did see that the glamabox is super expensive like $118 for a month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you mean recipe by nature or a totall different brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and I pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry if there typos forgot the spell check)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So am I. I've never cancelled a box before, kind of afraid they might delete my account. Also not thrilled I ordered two Honey boxes now that I've seen the spoiler.
> 
> I rarely, if ever, order a pure makeup box so this one I was looking forward to. To be honest, I would rather this box over Honey based on what was revealed.
> 
> ...


lol I totally fine, @avarier is in pain and needs to feel better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

okay; is it me or does that piggy ampoule from the vitamin box smells like iron-metal kinds of stuff!?


----------



## yunii (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> okay; is it me or does that piggy ampoule from the vitamin box smells like iron-metal kinds of stuff!?


It does, and my bottle is broken too.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> It does, and my bottle is broken too.


You blamed to bottle and got angry? xD


----------



## yunii (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> You blamed to bottle and got angry? xD


Nah, the glass thingy inside wasn't even attached to the drop thingy.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

yunii said:


> Nah, the glass thingy inside wasn't even attached to the drop thingy.


pff stupid thingy! 

I think the most good thingy from this box is that sun cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The rest, breaks, is sticky, stingy, stinky and still packed.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 10, 2014)

I caved and purchased the highly raved LJH Tea Tree Essence... threw in two black masks (NOT the ginseng one) to meet the $30 free shipping threshold.  Someone else should seriously have control of my debit/credit cards.

I'm hoping I can use this as a spot treatment, and preventative measure for my "troubles".  I am lucky that I don't have to deal with acne a lot, but I don't really have anything in my arsenal to deal with it besides some BP and using a murad sulfur mask as a spot treatment.  Hope this works okay with my dry-ish skin.  *sigh*  purchase first, think later.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So am I. I've never cancelled a box before, kind of afraid they might delete my account. Also not thrilled I ordered two Honey boxes now that I've seen the spoiler.
> 
> I rarely, if ever, order a pure makeup box so this one I was looking forward to. To be honest, I would rather this box over Honey based on what was revealed.
> 
> ...


They were deleting accounts for a brief period, but it was people that had multiple accounts, and it was their non main accounts. The one person that had an account deleted that she did use more regularly (though she had other accounts she spread her sales out on) did have her account reinstates. This is of course based on what I've read on here and heard about from people directly. And it doesn't seem like they've continued to pull that whole act. (And I was told by a few people that they had all taken complete advantage of the $5 off coupons on cheap USA Exclusives items throughout their accounts, so I really do think this had something to do with it).

I really wouldn't worry about them doing anything to your account. I ordered the honey box, and I'm a bit worried because Memebox does tend to put their best foot forward when it comes to spoilers.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They were deleting accounts for a brief period, but it was people that had multiple accounts, and it was their non main accounts. The one person that had an account deleted that she did use more regularly (though she had other accounts she spread her sales out on) did have her account reinstates. This is of course based on what I've read on here and heard about from people directly. And it doesn't seem like they've continued to pull that whole act. (And I was told by a few people that they had all taken complete advantage of the $5 off coupons on cheap USA Exclusives items throughout their accounts, so I really do think this had something to do with it).
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about them doing anything to your account. I ordered the honey box, and I'm a bit worried because Memebox does tend to put their best foot forward when it comes to spoilers.


Well I just received the scrub box,, no need for scrub so another product will be more awesone in that box for me.. anything with honey is lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*gonna take a cup of tea with honey now!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2014)

Eeep, just made my first memembox purchase, after weeks of agonizing over what to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I ordered the step by step skin care and the lucky box #10!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Eeep, just made my first memembox purchase, after weeks of agonizing over what to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ordered the step by step skin care and the lucky box #10!


those are good choices. Welcome to the hood sista~  B)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Eeep, just made my first memembox purchase, after weeks of agonizing over what to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ordered the step by step skin care and the lucky box #10!


Those are great choices! I hope they will be amazing, I think you chosen the best boxes for a first (&amp; second  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 10, 2014)

Nothing excites me after the Holika2. Am slowing down on doing memebox-related stuff unless they throw a golden bunny or rainbow unicorn. Too tired doing my research paper...so I will just drop by occasionally and like posts that stimulates me    :wacko2:   *zombie mode ensues*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Hope this works okay with my dry-ish skin.


 I suspect that your dryish skin will love it--it leaves mine super hydrated.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Nothing excites me after the Holika2. Am slowing down on doing memebox-related stuff unless they throw a golden bunny or rainbow unicorn. Too tired doing my research paper...so I will just drop by occasionally and like posts that stimulates me    :wacko2:   *zombie mode ensues*


I feel like a lost pony on your blog.. I left a comment but I lost it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I needed to search for ages to find the comment link button  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You will keep blogging right? but.. not memeblogging a lot ?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

I broke my no-Memespending streak (active since 25 July--I should offer workshops! lol in reality I won two Instagram Memepoints contests) and bought the jumbo goddess cream and the LJH Black &amp; White peel off mask. I'm running out of the cream, which has turned out to be nothing short of miraculous and...LJH SALE! I'm such an Leejiham fangirl, it's embarrassing. I justified the mask purchase by telling myself that since I couldn't find reviews of it I needed to take the plunge and post a review as a "service" to LJH fans who are thinking about buying it. ahahaha

Edit: it's really strange--the goddess cream is in the US exclusives sale and I didn't pay to ship it (my order was over $30), but it doesn't say it's shipping from the US (as the LJH mask does). hmm


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I broke my no-Memespending streak (active since 25 July--I should offer workshops! lol in reality I won two Instagram Memepoints contests) and bought the jumbo goddess cream and the LJH Black &amp; White peel off mask. I'm running out of the cream, which has turned out to be nothing short of miraculous and...LJH SALE! I'm such an Leejiham fangirl, it's embarrassing. I justified the mask purchase by telling myself that since I couldn't find reviews of it I needed to take the plunge and post a review as a "service" to LJH fans who are thinking about buying it. ahahaha


hmm not really a memestreak break I think because it's no memebox, you could easily have bought this on another webshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should give worksshops! I do have memestrikes and breaks but that doesn't last for 2 weeks xD


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 10, 2014)

@ Do you use it all the time or just sometimes?


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Did see that the glamabox is super expensive like $118 for a month?  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you mean recipe by nature or a totall different brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and I pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry if there typos forgot the spell check)


The Glamabox is actually all priced in HKD =]


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> those are good choices. Welcome to the hood sista~  B)


HaHa...Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome @@latinafeminista!


marjojojoleintje said:


> Those are great choices! I hope they will be amazing, I think you chosen the best boxes for a first (&amp; second  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed. Good beginning boxes. For us that (literally) have drawers of this stuff, perhaps not so much,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


veritazy said:


> Nothing excites me after the Holika2. Am slowing down on doing memebox-related stuff unless they throw a golden bunny or rainbow unicorn. Too tired doing my research paper...so I will just drop by occasionally and like posts that stimulates me    :wacko2:   *zombie mode ensues*


I wish someone would throw a golden bunny or rainbow unicorn my way. That would just make my freakin' day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @ Do you use it all the time or just sometimes?


All the time--morning and night, all over. It gives a healthy, moisturized glow to my skin in addition to calming blemishes, so it's a total powerhouse. In case you're doubting the purchase--I translated the ingredient list and uploaded it into COSDNA: it's as flawless a list as I've ever seen. I'm on mobile at the moment, but I'll edit this post later and link to it here so you can see--there's a reason skin loves this stuff ahhaha.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

Forgot to mention the other day, with regard to the Sally's Box Gel Mask, that it comes in two pieces. Not sure if that is a factor for you all contemplating doing the Thanksgiving thing but for me, I can't just sit and chill when I have a mask on. Despite my husbands protestations (it freaks him out for some reason), I do them while going about my daily business. So basically if you're not chilling on the couch or laying down, the bottom half tends to slip a bit.

Still buying the set but wanted to mention this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Forgot to mention the other day, with regard to the Sally's Box Gel Mask, that it comes in two pieces. Not sure if that is a factor for you all contemplating doing the Thanksgiving thing but for me, I can't just sit and chill when I have a mask on. Despite my husbands protestations (it freaks him out for some reason), I do them while going about my daily business. So basically if you're not chilling on the couch or laying down, the bottom half tends to slip a bit.
> 
> Still buying the set but wanted to mention this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


just sneak out bed in the middle of the night when he sleeps and apply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> All the time--morning and night, all over. It gives a healthy, moisturized glow to my skin in addition to calming blemishes, so it's a total powerhouse. In case you're doubting the purchase--I translated the ingredient list and uploaded it into COSDNA: it's as flawless a list as I've ever seen. I'm on mobile at the moment, but I'll edit this post later and link to it here so you can see--there's a reason skin loves this stuff ahhaha.


No need, I follow your blog and insta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Your stellar review is the reason for my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just have it in my head for some reason that tea tree oil is for oily skin or something


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> those are good choices. Welcome to the hood sista~  B)


hahaha thank you, glad to be here!



marjojojoleintje said:


> Those are great choices! I hope they will be amazing, I think you chosen the best boxes for a first (&amp; second  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So happy to hear that you all think these are good choices, I thought about these picks for SUCH a long time, it was ridic! 

Thanks all for the warm welcome   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Eeep, just made my first memembox purchase, after weeks of agonizing over what to get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I ordered the step by step skin care and the lucky box #10!


That LuckyBox jumps in and out of my cart so often... I bet it sells out and I regret it haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> No need, I follow your blog and insta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Your stellar review is the reason for my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just have it in my head for some reason that tea tree oil is for oily skin or something


:wub:  ahh--what's cool is that the tea tree part is essence--so it doesn't actually smell like tea tree oil (or anything) and I think it would work for any skin type tbh. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT WHEN IT ARRIVES!!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> :wub:  ahh--what's cool is that the tea tree part is essence--so it doesn't actually smell like tea tree oil (or anything) and I think it would work for any skin type tbh. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT WHEN IT ARRIVES!!!





fanserviced said:


> :wub:  ahh--what's cool is that the tea tree part is essence--so it doesn't actually smell like tea tree oil (or anything) and I think it would work for any skin type tbh. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF IT WHEN IT ARRIVES!!!


After you raving about it (and going and placing an order with Memebox Korea mostly for that item), I was thrilled when I saw it in my jackpot box. I did have the same concern about having dry skin, so I really can't wait to try it now!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> That LuckyBox jumps in and out of my cart so often... I bet it sells out and I regret it haha


I hope its still there if/when you decide to get it!

Have you gotten Lucky boxes before?


----------



## avarier (Sep 10, 2014)

Curse you guys! I'm sick with no willpower and you have to mention a LJH sale? ! Anybody know if it ships now or if it's not for a while?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

Stupid sale! I love that brand and they wont ship it the europe!


----------



## avarier (Sep 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> No need, I follow your blog and insta  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your stellar review is the reason for my purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just have it in my head for some reason that tea tree oil is for oily skin or something


I see tea tree oil mentioned in a lot of products for oily skin. Same reason I want to try it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 10, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I hope its still there if/when you decide to get it!
> 
> Have you gotten Lucky boxes before?


I havent no! I am quite new to memebox myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The only boxes I have recieved so far have been themed, I have some global boxes on the way and might start getting the Luckys too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Sep 10, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> That LuckyBox jumps in and out of my cart so often... I bet it sells out and I regret it haha


The first box I've ordered was Luckybox 4 and I loved it, then ordering only themed boxes, and recently got Luckybox 7 and didn't liked it at all. Not sure if I will order any luckyboxes soon, although most of them were great so far, especially as I'm not getting the global boxes, so no repeats, but kind of disappointed with Luckybox 7...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

avarier said:


> I see tea tree oil mentioned in a lot of products for oily skin. Same reason I want to try it.


I use the essence and I have oily skin - I love it!!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 10, 2014)

So for those of you that love the Tea Tree Essence, what changes do you notice in you skin? I've just finished my first jar and don't feel like I've seen much change at all. I've go another one in the wings but I'm wondering if it might just not work for me and I need to move on to something else.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 10, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So for those of you that love the Tea Tree Essence, what changes do you notice in you skin? I've just finished my first jar and don't feel like I've seen much change at all. I've go another one in the wings but I'm wondering if it might just not work for me and I need to move on to something else.


I use it to control my pimples.  there are no other changes in my skin other than it seems to reduce the redness and the size overnight


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm almost out of that essence, then I'll be crying because I can't get it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox better go global with that only USA cr*p because the'll sell way more and make more customers happy!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> just sneak out bed in the middle of the night when he sleeps and apply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Who has the energy for this?!?! We've been together a REALLY long time. He no longer expects lingerie and romance when he comes home at night...he just hopes I stop for a bottle of wine and his dinner is on the table. That's a LUCKY night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Seriously though, LOVED the quality of the mask and highly recommend, unless it turns out it's some ghetto brand we will learn about a week from now, I really couldn't be happier. Memebox is finally listening and including more than one (possibly two, three, four...) masks in a single box.. I like this. ALOT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 10, 2014)

Everybody raves about the tea tree essence, but has anybody tried the cream?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

avarier said:


> Everybody raves about the tea tree essence, but has anybody tried the cream?


Yeah! It's silky smooth and super moisturizing (it's a 96 hour cream, not even sure how that works). It does smell a bit like tea tree oil, but not crazily--mainly a general medicinal smell. A tiny bit goes a very long way because it has an ingredient that makes it slippery (the Dewytree 7cut cream had it, too, I think). I like wearing it at night because my skin is record-breaking oily and the goddess cream calms it down best during the day. If anyone has dry skin and blemishes, this is A++ dream stuff. If you're crazily oily, this may not give the best base for oil control and makeup.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm almost out of that essence, then I'll be crying because I can't get it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox better go global with that only USA cr*p because the'll sell way more and make more customers happy!


Have you discovered the door to paradise: Avecko's shopping service that allows you to buy from any online Korean shop? Freedom is yours. (I feel like the witch in a fairy tale presenting temptation to the heroine. Haha)


----------



## drikajp (Sep 10, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Stupid sale! I love that brand and they wont ship it the europe!


They sell it on ebay for $27 plus free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 10, 2014)

I want to buy the free from oily and trouble box but I saw that there are still a lot left so I hope they do a bundle/sale with this box so I can get express shipping. This new registered mail is so slow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw express shipping is $19 now but still expensive :/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Have you discovered the door to paradise: Avecko's shopping service that allows you to buy from any online Korean shop? Freedom is yours. (I feel like the witch in a fairy tale presenting temptation to the heroine. Haha)


Speaking of Avecko, I got my order today, almost seemless except it got delayed by 4 days because they sent the email for my shipping payment three times before I received it! I have a TON of stuff to play with tonight! Two things I bought surprised me, the O&amp;Soap bubble cleanser came with two for 9.00 and the RiRi lip manicure came with a full size remover. If I could read Korean I guess I would have known this. And I ordered a 30 pack of muddy girl because I liked them from Memebox and so much more stuff! I ordered on the 25th and even with the delay received today. Not bad! Thanks for turning me on to this.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I want to buy the free from oily and trouble box but I saw that there are still a lot left so I hope they do a bundle/sale with this box so I can get express shipping. This new registered mail is so slow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw express shipping is $19 now but still expensive :/


If they haven't already offered it in a bundle, it's doubtful they will unfortunately. Memebox used to offer their boxes in a gazillion different Value Set combos....not so much anymore. Total bummer for those of us that missed a box and can be EASILY convinced a set justifies spending some extra money. I'll admit that option totally feeds into my inspulsive spending habits with regard to boxes. Total fail on their part.


----------



## eugiegenie (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Did see that the glamabox is super expensive like $118 for a month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do you mean recipe by nature or a totall different brand?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and I pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (sorry if there typos forgot the spell check)


$118 is in hong kong dollars, so it's actually quite cheap (around USD15), but they do contain a lot of sample sized products...that's why I still havent bought one yet...
yup it's recipe by nature, but apparently the brand name is called Re:cipe in Hong Kong...


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> If they haven't already offered it in a bundle, it's doubtful they will unfortunately. Memebox used to offer their boxes in a gazillion different Value Set combos....not so much anymore. Total bummer for those of us that missed a box and can be EASILY convinced a set justifies spending some extra money. I'll admit that option totally feeds into my inspulsive spending habits with regard to boxes. Total fail on their part.


I'm so in hope that they do a sale/bundle with this box as there are more than 90 boxes left @@ haha but I know I'm just dreaming XD


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 11, 2014)

OK, the mystery of my jackpot box held by customs has been solved. Memebox put the value of 16 yen on it (about US$0.16) so I guess an overzealous official got curious and hence the customs circus.

The box just arrived.

Got jackpot number 5.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 11, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> OK, the mystery of my jackpot box held by customs has been solved. Memebox put the value of 16 yen on it (about US$0.16) so I guess an overzealous official got curious and hence the customs circus.
> 
> The box just arrived.
> 
> Got jackpot number 5.


Congrats! Just curious--did it come in one box or more than one?

ETA: I'm hoping for a 5th place box, though trying not to get my hopes too high!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 11, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Congrats! Just curious--did it come in one box or more than one?
> 
> ETA: I'm hoping for a 5th place box, though trying not to get my hopes too high!


Thank you!!!

It came in one box. Pretty heavy. Almost 1kilo (2 pounds).

I'll use it as a gift for my guides - in December I'm going to a very strange country (if I get a visa) and I was told they love Korean cosmetics there and to please bring a gift for the guide crew. So it works out perfect for me.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I still haven't received a box I won in an August giveaway. I'm trying to get it sorted out with them, but with the massive customer service change happening now I wouldn't be surprised if the new CS people will need to be brought up to speed on things like that. Sigh. So many Memesighs these days! lol


Wow, really? What a surprise! I've never heard about anyone not getting their giveaway package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do hope you receive it soon though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

Is anybody else getting problems with packages stuck in Korea? I really hate this new registered mail thing . My hope girl and anti-aging box are stuck in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Is anybody else getting problems with packages stuck in Korea? I really hate this new registered mail thing . My hope girl and anti-aging box are stuck in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


All packages I get from Korea are registered mail ( other internet shopping sites). Usually it takes less than a week to get here.Some companies only use registered mail or ems. Nothing ever got stuck in korea. Unless it was accidentally omitted in the ordering line or stopped by JP customs for check.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 11, 2014)

I was at work today when the mail lady tried to deliver my jackpot box, so I finally get to see which one I got tomorrow! Not holding my breath though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 11, 2014)

My Earth and Sea box finally made it ashore! It was processed through LA this morning.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Earth and Sea box finally made it ashore! It was processed through LA this morning.


Mine too, along with my Jackpot box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> All packages I get from Korea are registered mail ( other internet shopping sites). Usually it takes less than a week to get here.
> 
> Some companies only use registered mail or ems. Nothing ever got stuck in korea. Unless it was accidentally omitted in the ordering line or stopped by JP customs for check.


I asked today on facebook and a bunch of other ladies are with packages stuck in Korea after they changed the courier


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

this is not an affiliate link!!  There is some snail box 2 available!
 

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-26-snail-box-ver-2#.VBFlixBhvw0


----------



## Fae (Sep 11, 2014)

I just missed it! I hope they will restock tea or earth &amp; sea at some point! ^^


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I asked today on facebook and a bunch of other ladies are with packages stuck in Korea after they changed the courier


But that's not true registered mail. It's registered mail on our receiving end but a dispatch company on their end.

Korea post registered mail works just fine.

And remember, it's a holiday week for them this week.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

There are also anti-aging 2 and herbal boxes


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> But that's not true registered mail. It's registered mail on our receiving end but a dispatch company on their end.
> 
> Korea post registered mail works just fine.
> 
> And remember, it's a holiday week for them this week.


but they sent it out on the 2nd.  Surely  that was BEFORE the holiday weekend?  It is slow.  International registered mail to the USA is slow, very slow.  Maybe in Japan, it is fast, but not here.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> There are also anti-aging 2 and herbal boxes


that herbal box is my bete noir.  It just won't GO AWAY. 

herbal - ha!! more like lets just cram some florals in there.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 11, 2014)

@@biancardi mine was also sent out on the 2nd. Even with a two day delay due to customs, it took all of 8 business days to get here door to door.

And drika is also in Japan.

All I'm saying is that between JP and KR registered mail sent via Korea Post had always taken about 5 working days.

That was actually what tipped me off about my missing Iope box.

And yeah, I agree, in the US reg mail was the pits even back in the days when I lived there.

OK. Back to watching the Pistorius verdict. The court had a 5 minute break and instead of making cofffee , I jumped on here. LOL! I'm an addict.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

I missed the Snail restock and I am therefore in a grumpy mood today haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> but they sent it out on the 2nd. Surely that was BEFORE the holiday weekend? It is slow. International registered mail to the USA is slow, very slow. Maybe in Japan, it is fast, but not here.


I used to get my boxes in 4 days in Japan when they sent it through Korea post. Now that they are using this new courier it's taking a lot! My hope girl didn't left Korea since Aug 29th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sigh this wait just kills XD


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that herbal box is my bete noir. It just won't GO AWAY.
> 
> herbal - ha!! more like lets just cram some florals in there.


Better buy one soon because snail is already sold out XD


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

There is a girl that works for memebox and she is in one of the memebox groups on Facebook! She asked sugestions for new box and also posted new spoilers for the honey and pink boxes today. Ah and also the new code that you can get $7 off if you buy 2 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

Here are the codes that were posted in the other group. 

Cheap Shipping weekend! Valid until Sep. 14th!

Use code: CHEAPSHIP2 to get $7 off shipping when you buy 2 boxes!

Use code: CHEAPSHIP3 to get $14 off shipping when you buy 3 or more boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah those codes are up on the mmembox site too.

lol and that word is memebox


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Would anyone actually buy Benton atm.... umming and ahhing over the snail set in thanksgiving specials


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

Haha! I didn't even check the memebox site, just a quick copy and paste.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Haha! I didn't even check the memebox site, just a quick copy and paste.


no problem... i only saw as i looking at boxes and playing around in case I wanted to spend my points


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Would anyone actually buy Benton atm.... umming and ahhing over the snail set in thanksgiving specials


Only if I know the manufacture date. I'm so tempted to buy this set too


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Although nothing effects my skin atm i dont want to change that by tempting fate.


----------



## Fae (Sep 11, 2014)

I really want to try the benton set too, but I'm afraid it might be contaminated!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

gotta agree... wonder how much it is impacting Benton's business.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Is anybody else getting problems with packages stuck in Korea? I really hate this new registered mail thing . My hope girl and anti-aging box are stuck in Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!!! and its taking forever!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I am getting other end issues with daily dose. been in uk for 5 days and not got it yet


----------



## drikajp (Sep 11, 2014)

I really hope the boxes leave Korea now that the holidays are over, so no more excuses &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Sep 11, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I missed the Snail restock and I am therefore in a grumpy mood today haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel the same!!! OMG.. it is like restock for less a hr and it is gone again (while I am asleep)


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am getting other end issues with daily dose. been in uk for 5 days and not got it yet


I don't even check my tracking anymore


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

i normally get it in two days after that so this is odd


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

I finally have a tracking number for my Scrub box. Looks like it shipped on the right date, maybe the holiday slowed down us getting the numbers. Also sort of shows that the email I sent asking about tracking wasn't really looked into.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> I finally have a tracking number for my Scrub box. Looks like it shipped on the right date, maybe the holiday slowed down us getting the numbers. Also sort of shows that the email I sent asking about tracking wasn't really looked into.


I got my scrub tracking today also but I got the box on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My milk box was also shipped Thursday and it got to the UK yesterday so should hopefully be with me tomorrow


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

yes, me too on tracking today


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> OK, the mystery of my jackpot box held by customs has been solved. Memebox put the value of 16 yen on it (about US$0.16) so I guess an overzealous official got curious and hence the customs circus.
> 
> The box just arrived.
> 
> Got jackpot number 5.


A value of 16 cents?!?!?! Okay, is it me, or is that just completely ridiculous on Memebox's part? At least their standard value of $30 is believable!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A value of 16 cents?!?!?! Okay, is it me, or is that just completely ridiculous on Memebox's part? At least their standard value of $30 is believable!


In the UK they get marked as $15.99

Looks like they have just put 16 and then the unit of currency of the country without thinking about it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

It seems when memebox get it wrong they do it in style


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It seems when memebox get it wrong they do it in style


Honestly I'm not going to complain too much abut the customs, seeing as they seem to try to adjust it to each country to avoid customs fees...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

lol, just amuses me. ATm I am wondering where my box is....... come on mr daily dose


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol, just amuses me. ATm I am wondering where my box is....... come on mr daily dose


I'm really hoping my milk comes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I liked the milk box but not the bath thing... really did nothing


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that herbal box is my bete noir. It just won't GO AWAY.
> 
> herbal - ha!! more like lets just cram some florals in there.


I liked my herbal box! Got it in a giveaway. Any box with a bb cream pretty much makes me happy.Edit: except the pump on my cleansing oil had no tube attached! Grrr! I still can't drive anywhere being on pain meds to remedy this


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I liked the milk box but not the bath thing... really did nothing


I was thinking of maybe combining it with a lush bath melt/bomb or something, I'll see how it smells.

Mostly I want to fulfil my life long ambition of smothering donkey milk on my face...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

is the herbal one with the rooibos in it?


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> is the herbal one with the rooibos in it?


Yes! I used it until I got more separate products since it's a bunch of steps in one. It's nice to have when you are low on supplies or traveling. And smells good!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I use it with other stuff as an addition to other steps. Lol, i wont be low on supplies until at least 40  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 11, 2014)

So, I'm supposed to be on a no/low buy with Memebox because I have an insane amount of other expenses this month and a rapidly growing hoard of products, but they keep releasing awesome-sounding boxes. First there was Tony/Holika, and I immediately caved. I still really want the Dessert/Rose bundle, and the Step-by-Step Skincare sounds _so_ good - I haven't chanced across any toners in my boxes so far, and only the rare sample-sized essence or ampoule.

I am trying to be good, but if Memebox finally releases some new codes, I am going to have to be bad.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So, I'm supposed to be on a no/low buy with Memebox because I have an insane amount of other expenses this month and a rapidly growing hoard of products, but they keep releasing awesome-sounding boxes. First there was Tony/Holika, and I immediately caved. I still really want the Dessert/Rose bundle, and the Step-by-Step Skincare sounds _so_ good - I haven't chanced across any toners in my boxes so far, and only the rare sample-sized essence or ampoule.
> 
> I am trying to be good, but if Memebox finally releases some new codes, I am going to have to be bad.


This is so me this month, might be moving out so I have that in the back of my mind if the cottage I go to see is nice, but SO many cute things so far!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> I liked my herbal box! Got it in a giveaway. Any box with a bb cream pretty much makes me happy.
> 
> Edit: except the pump on my cleansing oil had no tube attached! Grrr! I still can't drive anywhere being on pain meds to remedy this


I loathed the herbal box   - it was false advertising.   If I wanted florals, I would have ordered a floral box.  Can you image ordering a floral box and getting tea tree products in it?  That is how it was with me with the herbal box and I am allergic to rose &amp; jasmine.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I am not buy atm as I now how chaotic november will be for me, but tbh dec won't be much better. I will get the essentials like global but nothing more unless something really appeals


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I loathed the herbal box - it was false advertising. If I wanted florals, I would have ordered a floral box. Can you image ordering a floral box and getting tea tree products in it? That is how it was with me with the herbal box and I am allergic to rose &amp; jasmine.


I understand. I got it free so I had nothing to lose. The girls night out box was the worst for me. Nasty perfume, weird hair spray that smells like soap, and gothic dark purple and blue nail polish. I didn't buy a theme box until the step by step yesterday. Was sticking to global and lucky after that.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 11, 2014)

Watt do you think about th pink box?

So far it's WAY better Than i expected... Not that i need another highlighter or a moosturizer but... They look so good!

What else could be in there?

Maybe an L Vida nail polish? Hope girl gloss? Pink lipstick? Pink eyeshadow?

Or do you think it will contain more skin care products?

I dont Know, so far it looks tempting, but i really dont want a pink eyeshadow or lipstick/gloss. Maybe if all the other items are good. Im not really into makeup, i mean i am, but there is no way im changing anything im using now, i have all my HG products!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 11, 2014)

Sigh...my Earth and Sea and my All About Lips are still not registering as having made it to the US yet. The slow shipping is really putting a damper on my Meme enthusiasm. I wish they'd go back to whatever the old way was, or at least offer it as another option. Paying $19 (while better than the $25 originally) is insane for an individual box though. They need a middle ground shipping option.

And again, I will say that my #1 wish for Memebox would be that they would offer make your own value set for boxes. I guess a 2 week window would be appropriate, as in, you could order as a value pack with faster shipping any boxes that would be shipping out within a 2 week period of each other. If they would do that, here is a bundle I could have made and would have loved to have purchased:

Bundle of Very Berry (Oct 21), Chocolate Mania (Oct 24th), and From Jeju (Oct 28th). I could have ordered all 3 together, had them held until Oct 28th, but then shipped express. I would have gotten Very Berry AND Chocolate Mania quicker than I will get them now having ordered them individually. I still have not ordered Jeju. Such a simple thing for Memebox to do, if only they'd figure it out. But, I heard they used to offer more value sets for boxes and have gone the other way. Such a bad move and a big turn off as a customer. #feelingmemebummedtoday


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not buy atm as I now how chaotic november will be for me, but tbh dec won't be much better. I will get the essentials like global but nothing more unless something really appeals


I need to be too. May be leaving for a while late November and don't want to deal with address changing cuz they have a rep for not doing it. Can't buy anything shipping after early nov. Lucky box is calling me but I should save &gt;-&lt;

I am debating a second step by step. My mom isn't really into skincare but I think she might enjoy it. I don't know if I can give mine away if I fall in love with it though... hmm.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks, my Earth and Sea box isn't registering as in the US either even though it says it was being processed in the US by EMS on the 5th. Just get here already, Earth and Sea!


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Watt do you think about th pink box?
> 
> So far it's WAY better Than i expected... Not that i need another highlighter or a moosturizer but... They look so good!
> 
> ...


Most colour and cute boxes are cosmetics. Depends on your preference. I stick to skincare, not a huge fan of their makeup.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Watt do you think about th pink box?
> 
> So far it's WAY better Than i expected... Not that i need another highlighter or a moosturizer but... They look so good!
> 
> ...


I AM a Pink-aholic and I think the box will be fun. I didn't order it for " amazing skin care" or quirky products... I just ordered it because I like the color pink. I wear pink- toned makeup products most of the time.. because I am a girly girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> @@Heather Hicks, my Earth and Sea box isn't registering as in the US either even though it says it was being processed in the US by EMS on the 5th. Just get here already, Earth and Sea!


Mine's still showing as being in Incheon too. Most of the time, if I go to the trouble to track a box, it's correct. Usually, I don't bother with it at all since I don't have a blog, am not trying to review anything for anyone, etc. 

It's fun when the boxes just show up, like a surprise from me to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

Just picked up my scentboxes - I had ordered TWO tropical boxes.   Both have the same color nailpolish - that yellow color!  argggghhhhh......I don't do yellow.  And one of the body washes is in strawberry - how is strawberry tropical?   lol

I love the tropical box except for the epic fail on the nailpolish.     I am going to swap in some different items for my nieces with the floral and sweet shop because those are really sad...


----------



## tulosai (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I AM a Pink-aholic and I think the box will be fun. I didn't order it for " amazing skin care" or quirky products... I just ordered it because I like the color pink. I wear pink- toned makeup products most of the time.. because I am a girly girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


SAME!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

For anyone who didn't get the Herbal box- It's back in stock, and I LOVE the items in this box, especially the foaming spray facial cleanser and the Roobibos item. I think it's a very very good box for Memebox, and except for the unfortunately worded commentary on the essential rose oil ( which is a nice product too), I'd put it in my top  15  Memeboxes, maybe higher ,because there are so many full size and truly usable products.


----------



## lovemakeuptodeath (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I found that too = but that number is not in the USA. That is long distance to Korea and I bet I would have a hard time communicating with them.


Hey guys I just called this phone number 408-677-1689 and someone actually answered and I told him about my no show boxes and the crap customer service and he said he would refund me, and I just hope he would really do so. Who knows? So I guess am trying to say is try to call this number and you might get an answer.

I have been waiting for my boxes for over a month and half now. Damn! I don't think it's gonna happen. By the way I live in Italy! Hope this helps!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Personally the description of the oil put me off before I smelled it... It smelled awful to me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Dewytree facial masks? I don't think I've used one.* I keep looking at the value set in the Memeshop.... I'm a lover of sheet masks, but I'm not sure of the brand quality.*

Also, have found a site with the My Beauty Diary boxes of 10 masks, combo of 3 ( 30 masks of customer's choice) for less than $40. 

Which would be a better option? I have liked the MBD masks well enough.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 11, 2014)

Someone please enable me....I have put the Sally's mask set in my cart so many times....But I just haven't pulled the trigger....why??


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Someone please enable me....I have put the Sally's mask set in my cart so many times....But I just haven't pulled the trigger....why??


Because the shipping is too high?


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Because the shipping is too high?


Nailed it lol...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Personally the description of the oil put me off before I smelled it... It smelled awful to me.


I love essential oils. This one works well as a bath oil or otherwise diluted, where it smells like natural roses, not so concentrated. YMMV... as I don't really think I share your tastes  for many things in general Memebox land.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think all of us were not flattered by the description of the oil's use.. and it was not only inappropriate, it was incorrect. Undiluted essential oil would be an irritant for most genatalia. ( I hope they do not blue line that word!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Sorry couldn't help it. I have the points to buy that in the most part but I am loathed to pay the shipping


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the Dewytree facial masks? I don't think I've used one.* I keep looking at the value set in the Memeshop.... I'm a lover of sheet masks, but I'm not sure of the brand quality.*
> 
> Also, have found a site with the My Beauty Diary boxes of 10 masks, combo of 3 ( 30 masks of customer's choice) for less than $40.
> 
> Which would be a better option? I have liked the MBD masks well enough.


I am Queen Enabler most of the time, but I have to say the only thing that I've received in a Memebox that made me break out was the Dewytree Ginseng Mask. I've mentioned it here before, but my friend and I both bought the global box that it was featured in and she gave me her extra mask. The first time I used it, I broke out pretty badly, but I had been using a few different/new products so I wasn't sure. A month or so later, I used it a second time and I broke out again. 

I'm not sure if it's specifically the Ginseng Mask that I have an issue with, or the Dewytree masks in general. But they do seem to be a bit over-saturated for my skins liking, and I didn't see any benefits from the Ginseng mask, just redness and acne. 

I know someone else had an issue with this mask too. Although you might get better feedback from someone who has purchased the set and knows about the other masks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I have never and will never put an oil there... Lesson of the day and one memebox should already know


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am Queen Enabler most of the time, but I have to say the only thing that I've received in a Memebox that made me break out was the Dewytree Ginseng Mask. I've mentioned it here before, but my friend and I both bought the global box that it was featured in and she gave me her extra mask. The first time I used it, I broke out pretty badly, but I had been using a few different/new products so I wasn't sure. A month or so later, I used it a second time and I broke out again.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's specifically the Ginseng Mask that I have an issue with, or the Dewytree masks in general. But they do seem to be a bit over-saturated for my skins liking, and I didn't see any benefits from the Ginseng mask, just redness and acne.
> 
> I know someone else had an issue with this mask too. Although you might get better feedback from someone who has purchased the set and knows about the other masks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks, Rachel. Going to order my 40 My Beauty Diary Masks. ( They fixed it so it's $1.00 under the amount for free shipping, so I'm throwing in another box- ha).


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Ironically from what I recall the dewy tree mask was one of my faves but I have really mellow skin and only have one mountain of a spot when I break out


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the Dewytree facial masks? I don't think I've used one.* I keep looking at the value set in the Memeshop.... I'm a lover of sheet masks, but I'm not sure of the brand quality.*
> 
> Also, have found a site with the My Beauty Diary boxes of 10 masks, combo of 3 ( 30 masks of customer's choice) for less than $40.
> 
> Which would be a better option? I have liked the MBD masks well enough.


Where did you find the MBD ones? I like their masks, I bought a 10 pack from amazon for around $20 I think.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have never and will never put an oil there... Lesson of the day and one memebox should already know


It's common sense. Memebox messed up the description with an insult regarding periods but most people overlooked the fact that essential oils don't belong between our legs.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Where did you find the MBD ones? I like their masks, I bought a 10 pack from amazon for around $20 I think.


Sorry this is not Memebox related, but the answer is here:

http://vincci-vins.com/index.php/package-deal/diary-maskpackage.html

My total bill was USD $51.99 for 40 masks in boxes of 10 per type. The sale masks work out to be less than $12.00 USD per box. The non- sale box ( because I didn't bundle it) was less than $15.00 USD

Since I have dry skin, I ordered one of the following boxes Royal Jelly, Hyaluronic Acid, and Natto masks in boxes as the special deal purchase, and added  one box of MBD  Bird's Nest masks in a set of 10 masks to get free shipping, and because I wanted those too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It beats any other MBD offer I've seen where all types of the MBD masks are on sale. Usually, the sale is limited to old stock or just one or two box types. Hope this helps you. )


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ironically from what I recall the dewy tree mask was one of my faves but I have really mellow skin and only have one mountain of a spot when I break out


I don't think anything could make me break out..I was questioning the quality overall.

I have GREAT skin, hair and nails. Something for the rest of you to look forward to as you get....well, older. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah mine is better than it was ten years ago and when I was in my teens.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah mine is better than it was ten years ago and when I was in my teens.


My son is 31.  :wub:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 11, 2014)

I purchased two dewytree masks, the honey one and the detox.  I haven't tried them before, I just needed a low priced item or two to hit the $30 free shipping threshold for my US memeshop order.  Made more sense to spend $5ish on masks than $6.95 on shipping, haha.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Where did you find the MBD ones? I like their masks, I bought a 10 pack from amazon for around $20 I think.


Just a heads up, Walmart.com has them now for really cheap, plus they have a multi variety version (and you can get free shipping orders over a certain amount.)

On a Memenote...I really hope Memebox has some good boxes tonight/tomorrow. Especially with that great multi box discounting they're only offering this weekend. Wish that was more of a regular thing (and we could use coupons on top of it!)


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just a heads up, Walmart.com has them now for really cheap, plus they have a multi variety version (and you can get free shipping orders over a certain amount.)
> 
> On a Memenote...I really hope Memebox has some good boxes tonight/tomorrow. Especially with that great multi box discounting they're only offering this weekend. Wish that was more of a regular thing (and we could use coupons on top of it!)


Would walmart have authentic boxes of these? Just asking.


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't think anything could make me break out..I was questioning the quality overall.
> 
> I have GREAT skin, hair and nails. Something for the rest of you to look forward to as you get....well, older. LOL.


I have pretty good skin now and I'm not quite 30 yet. But I encourage everybody to see a dermatologist and get medicine for things like severe acne before lathering your face with a dozen things. Make your skin happy and clean, then you can maintain that with all the fun stuff.

I had horrible acne until I went to a doctor, suffered a few months with retin a micro, but I hardly break out anymore. Totally worth it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> Would walmart have authentic boxes of these? Just asking.





avarier said:


> Would walmart have authentic boxes of these? Just asking.


I hadn't really even considered that Walmart would take a risk selling a fake skincare item, but I have bought some MBD through their website. I don't normally shop at Walmart, but their website sells an organic jerky that my pooch loves that I can not find anywhere else around here, so I'll buy a few packs then a pack or two of masks.

I have in fact ended up with fake MBD before (eBay), and they were pretty easy to tell were fakes, especially if you buy their masks a fair bit. They were definitely authentic. At the time I bought them, MBD had actually changing their packaging in the past monthish (supposedly due to the fakes, in fact) and my order was the new ones, which had just been released. So I really wouldn't worry about receiving fakes. Also, they seem to sell pretty quickly, because so far I've always received really new inventory.

Also, I've been told/read many times that the fake masks are rarely sold outside of Asia, except for things like online sellers located in Asia, supposedly due to the legality of it. And the masks I received that were fake had "questionable" pricing. It was something like $10 per box (with free shipping and 1.99 shipping). Pretty much all the major sites (including the ones with the "best" pricing) sell the boxes in the $13-$16 range, so anything lower than that is really a warning sign.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

Just wanted to say that the site I used, *Vincci Vins*, in Canada, sells only Korean beauty products and it was mentioned here by some knowledgeable posters as carrying the Witches' Pouch lipstick they wanted. I did see that product on the site. 
I feel 90% sure that these are on sale because MBD is changing the quantity of masks from 10 to 8 per box and is adding a  bow and lace design to the bottom of the boxes for the most recent boxes..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Pretty peeved and will have to use a sheet mask cause my telly just broke....


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

@@cfisher I would like to know how the walmart ones are! I just know they tend to package things similar and sell them cheaper because they're actually an off brand. This is not a bad thing! I love cheap stuff. But I would like to be sure the marks are authentic, that does matter.



Jane George said:


> Pretty peeved and will have to use a sheet mask cause my telly just broke....


what happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@cfisher I would like to know how the walmart ones are! I just know they tend to package things similar and sell them cheaper because they're actually an off brand. This is not a bad thing! I love cheap stuff. But I would like to be sure the marks are authentic, that does matter.
> 
> what happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





avarier said:


> @@cfisher I would like to know how the walmart ones are! I just know they tend to package things similar and sell them cheaper because they're actually an off brand. This is not a bad thing! I love cheap stuff. But I would like to be sure the marks are authentic, that does matter.
> 
> what happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, they're the actual MBD brand, not a Walmart version. I'm assuming they have some sort of deal with MBD directly, because they have a good (updated) selection, and they charge $13.75, which is even lower than the 13.99 standard price I usually see them sell for. Though they do have more expensive boxes (variety packs and such).

If you're interested: http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=my%20beauty%20diary


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

i got no picture this morning and managed to turn it off and on until i got one. tonight nothing but thankfully mum will buy me a new one for xmas


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 11, 2014)

drikajp said:


> There is a girl that works for memebox and she is in one of the memebox groups on Facebook! She asked sugestions for new box and also posted new spoilers for the honey and pink boxes today. Ah and also the new code that you can get $7 off if you buy 2 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you post the spoilers? I have both of those boxes coming


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Can you post the spoilers? I have both of those boxes coming





CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Can you post the spoilers? I have both of those boxes coming


I know they put one spoiler for each of the boxes on their Facebook.

Does anyone know where the other spoilers are, I can't find them anywhere?


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know they put one spoiler for each of the boxes on their Facebook.
> 
> Does anyone know where the other spoilers are, I can't find them anywhere?


I saw those. She said there was spoilers posted in a group by an employee.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Can you post the spoilers? I have both of those boxes coming


both lots of spoiler are on the memebox site under the product descriptions


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> both lots of spoiler are on the memebox site under the product descriptions


I love that they noticed the lack of interest in the first two spoilers (and lots of people canceling, from what I've seen) so they then posted two spoilers of high value/higher quality items.

Finally Memebox, you get how spoilers are supposed to work!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 11, 2014)

Ohh, I had looked at that glow cream before, so that's a good spoiler for me.

Honey box seems like it might be too rich for my oily skin.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Where did you find the MBD ones? I like their masks, I bought a 10 pack from amazon for around $20 I think.


You can also find MBD masks on Yesstyle and Sasa. I've ordered from both sites before and they are both legit.

P.S. Hi all! Pretty new on here, been lurking for the past couple weeks since i ordered my first 3 memeboxes and one has finally swam its way across the sea. eek~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> You can also find MBD masks on Yesstyle and Sasa. I've ordered from both sites before and they are both legit.
> 
> P.S. Hi all! Pretty new on here, been lurking for the past couple weeks since i ordered my first 3 memeboxes and one has finally swam its way across the sea. eek~


Enjoy. Welcome to the madness...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> Would walmart have authentic boxes of these? Just asking.


Getting into Walmart (I know, I know) is such a big deal financially that companies offer Walmart major discounts to stock them. And if they say they're selling MBD, I'm pretty sure they're selling MBD. I'm amazed that MBD managed it--this will probably mean ridiculous revenue for them--and hopefully more access for us to other brands as everyone sees how an Asian beauty company can make it super big in the North American market. Hot damn.


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Just wanted to say that the site I used, *Vincci Vins*, in Canada, sells only Korean beauty products and it was mentioned here by some knowledgeable posters as carrying the Witches' Pouch lipstick they wanted. I did see that product on the site.
> 
> I feel 90% sure that these are on sale because MBD is changing the quantity of masks from 10 to 8 per box and is adding a  bow and lace design to the bottom of the boxes for the most recent boxes..


This store ships out of Canada? That makes me happy. No incredibly long shipping times. Off to look now.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> This store ships out of Canada? That makes me happy. No incredibly long shipping times. Off to look now.


no, it doesn't ship out of Canada.  It ships TO canada and the US.  I ordered a lipstick from them and it shipped out of China.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

yep i looked and no uk


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> This store ships out of Canada? That makes me happy. No incredibly long shipping times. Off to look now.


I don't know anything about this store, but your local Asian beauty market, or maybe even an Asian grocery might have it?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Getting into Walmart (I know, I know) is such a big deal financially that companies offer Walmart major discounts to stock them. And if they say they're selling MBD, I'm pretty sure they're selling MBD. I'm amazed that MBD managed it--this will probably mean ridiculous revenue for them--and hopefully more access for us to other brands as everyone sees how an Asian beauty company can make it super big in the North American market. Hot damn.


I was really amazed when someone first brought it to my attention (after I had mentioned getting fakes on eBay to them), and the used to sell the 10 packs for $11.99, until fairly recently. I REALLY do think it was a brilliant way to get into the US market.

And I really hope places like Target start to make similar deals. It really would be amazing to see more brands getting into our market, especially with major retailers so that they could offer fair pricing. The Korean brands that have US locations, from what I've seen, their prices are just FAR too high in their US locations.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of cancelling Honey Box, I really wanted it, but I'm not sure about the spoilers. Two creams? And I have quite oily skin so I don't know if I'll be able to use the first one at all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justamerelurker (Sep 11, 2014)

This thread flew by.... and i can't be bothered to go through all the pages

BUT I SAW SOMEONE GOT THE JACKPOT BOX THAT I WANTED &lt;33

*To whoever got the box with The Saem CC cream etc*, do you have a beauty reviews blog or something?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, it doesn't ship out of Canada.  It ships TO canada and the US.  I ordered a lipstick from them and it shipped out of China.


I wonder why are they charging customers in Canadian dollars?  The currency was why I thought they were based in Canada.. Oh well. Thanks for correcting me. I guess I'll see this order in about 2-3 months. Sigh.

Yes, I just now went over the site and in the TRACKING part you can finally see that they ship out of Taipei. Nowhere else on the site does it say they are a Chinese site. I feel sick now. I do not ever buy anything from China if there is a way around it. I would have paid more had I known this.


----------



## avarier (Sep 11, 2014)

what was the final verdict on the vov mascara from the global 14 box? use it or toss it?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

So my RM (instead of LR) Memebox that has been doing precisely nothing, just magically appeared in the US.

Maybe the Registered Mail doesn't do as many scans as they should because according to the tracking it went from "Origin Preparing Shipment" to "Arrival at LAX".  Now it will sit in LAX forever, five days, probably, then I'll get it.  I want my Earth and Sea!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 11, 2014)

@@Saffyra did tracking just not update at all?  Or a few scans then nothing?  Maybe the same thing will happen to me!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I wonder why are they charging customers in Canadian dollars?  The currency was why I thought they were based in Canada.. Oh well. Thanks for correcting me. I guess I'll see this order in about 2-3 months. Sigh.
> 
> Yes, I just now went over the site and in the TRACKING part you can finally see that they ship out of Taipei. Nowhere else on the site does it say they are a Chinese site. I feel sick now. I do not ever buy anything from China if there is a way around it. I would have paid more had I known this.


Ah, so much for that then. I know that Yes Style has a Canadian online store, but their prices are so high that I haven't done more than look at them. 

I guess if you have tracking it's too late to cancel your order?


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I don't know anything about this store, but your local Asian beauty market, or maybe even an Asian grocery might have it?


We have a local Asian supermarket and they have a separate housewares store, problem is I have no idea when the store is actual open. I have walked by it multiple times on weekdays and it doesn't appear to ever be open. I'll have to try on a Saturday to see if it's open weekends. I also found what looks like an Asian beauty store a few blocks from my house but same problem. Wasn't actually open during the day. It's like they are playing games with me.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

So I received my korea most wanted box today and omg that makeup helper is way to dark on me! it's like a bronzer xD Got numer 23 and then something too dark!

I think I needed the lightest of the lightest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but now I got a bronzer


----------



## Renata P (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So my RM (instead of LR) Memebox that has been doing precisely nothing, just magically appeared in the US.
> 
> Maybe the Registered Mail doesn't do as many scans as they should because according to the tracking it went from "Origin Preparing Shipment" to "Arrival at LAX".  Now it will sit in LAX forever, five days, probably, then I'll get it.  I want my Earth and Sea!


I was lucky as my S&amp;B arrived on Monday (to Poland). It didn't take longer than usual. Although it was not K-packet but "normal" registered letter for me tracking info was the same.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> $118 is in hong kong dollars, so it's actually quite cheap (around USD15), but they do contain a lot of sample sized products...that's why I still havent bought one yet...
> 
> yup it's recipe by nature, but apparently the brand name is called Re:cipe in Hong Kong...


Hmm then I'll maybe skip it.

Which recipe cleanser do you mean, did memebox sell it on their shop or was it in a box?, cleansing oil?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Ah, so much for that then. I know that Yes Style has a Canadian online store, but their prices are so high that I haven't done more than look at them.
> 
> I guess if you have tracking it's too late to cancel your order?


Sasa and YesStyle tend to be overpriced (YesStyle BY FAR), but their prices on MBD are pretty good. MBD tends to be similarly priced just about everywhere.

I would never buy anything other than MBD on either site though (Sasa because of old inventory issues and YesSyle because their prices are insane for basically everything else in their shop).


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sasa and YesStyle tend to be overpriced (YesStyle BY FAR), but their prices on MBD are pretty good. MBD tends to be similarly priced just about everywhere.
> 
> I would never buy anything other than MBD on either site though (Sasa because of old inventory issues and YesSyle because their prices are insane for basically everything else in their shop).


What is MBD? never heard of that could you link me? (pm)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 11, 2014)

And RM to USA is definitely slower.  Boxes shipped to me with the LK prefix were taking about 8 days total to get to me (INCLUDING weekends -- not just "business days")


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I wonder why are they charging customers in Canadian dollars?  The currency was why I thought they were based in Canada.. Oh well. Thanks for correcting me. I guess I'll see this order in about 2-3 months. Sigh.
> 
> Yes, I just now went over the site and in the TRACKING part you can finally see that they ship out of Taipei. Nowhere else on the site does it say they are a Chinese site. I feel sick now. I do not ever buy anything from China if there is a way around it. I would have paid more had I known this.


Don't give up on them yet, Taipei is in Taiwan not China. Isn't MBD a Taiwanese brand


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sasa and YesStyle tend to be overpriced (YesStyle BY FAR), but their prices on MBD are pretty good. MBD tends to be similarly priced just about everywhere.
> 
> I would never buy anything other than MBD on either site though (Sasa because of old inventory issues and YesSyle because their prices are insane for basically everything else in their shop).


Have you checked out Yesstyle's elite club? It's the only reason I still buy from them. They give great discounts and coupons. I think the best time to buy from them are during their big blowout sales and black Friday/ cyber Monday. And I always keep my eye on their special offers section cause you can get some pretty good freebies with your purchase! 



blinded said:


> We have a local Asian supermarket and they have a separate housewares store, problem is I have no idea when the store is actual open. I have walked by it multiple times on weekdays and it doesn't appear to ever be open. I'll have to try on a Saturday to see if it's open weekends. I also found what looks like an Asian beauty store a few blocks from my house but same problem. Wasn't actually open during the day. It's like they are playing games with me.


That sucks, let's hope they open on Saturdays!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What is MBD? never heard of that could you link me? (pm)


MBD is My Beauty Diary, they are a beauty brand that sell all sorts of masks and stuff


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> What is MBD? never heard of that could you link me? (pm)


It's just the My Beauty Diary sheet masks, everyone seems to just put "MBD" and I guess I'm just feeling a bit lazy today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

OOoo The pinkaholic boxes second spoiler is something I really wanted from the Memeshop!! Yay!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Not sure I like these hydrogel masks... All slippy and slimy


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler












super excited for the honey box now!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I asked for propolis and got it in a cream... Need an ampoule now


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meeee tooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also now I want the pinkaholic too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hmm


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

O anyone btw familiar with this brand: Jungsamdang

(masks)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> meeee tooooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And also now I want the pinkaholic too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hmm


i like the 2 pinkaholic spoilers... I'm afraid the rest will be stuff I have no use for or want for... but I do like those spoilers!

There are over 120 pinkaholic boxes left so I think I will wait for a full unboxing as I think they will still be in stock then...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

I just don't understand Memebox.

_Hi -----------_

_Thank you so much for your patience!_

_Rest assured, we have not forgotten about you and we are looking into your request._

_Due to the volume of inquires, please allow 2-3 business days for us to get back to you._

_XOXO,
Memebox Team_

Dude, you just emailed me, talk to me now about my issue, not in 2-3 days wth. If they can copy and paste this, they sure as heck can actually resolve my problem than.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I loathed the herbal box   - it was false advertising.   If I wanted florals, I would have ordered a floral box.  Can you image ordering a floral box and getting tea tree products in it?  That is how it was with me with the herbal box and I am allergic to rose &amp; jasmine.


You and that damn Herbal box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Speaking of jasmine, I believe there is a product in one of the more recent boxes we both received. I will figure out which one and PM you.

Speaking of things we receive and have no interest in, another Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk arrived in a beauty box the other day...does anyone use this stuff?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Never used it but think it might be in a lip based box this month


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You and that damn Herbal box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Speaking of jasmine, I believe there is a product in one of the more recent boxes we both received. I will figure out which one and PM you.
> 
> Speaking of things we receive and have no interest in, another Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk arrived in a beauty box the other day...does anyone use this stuff?


The Klorane dry shampoo is rely good, my favorite dry shampoo. You should try it!

Also Beautique has MBD masks for good prices and they ship from NJ, so if you're in the states it's great, they have some Liole stuff on sale right now too. I ordered from them on Mobday and had my box on Wednesday all the way over to Seattle.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Ah, so much for that then. I know that Yes Style has a Canadian online store, but their prices are so high that I haven't done more than look at them.
> 
> I guess if you have tracking it's too late to cancel your order?


I' ve already placed the order..  And with the CS problems I had with Memebox over a box that they had going to CA, when I have never lived in CA and they couldn't get it changed until the box is in the pre-shipping stage ( when they send out that new email with the pink writing all over it about shipping and cancelling and so forth), I wouldn't risk trying to communicate a desire for a refund and order cancellation again to a business  in Asia.

I think the items will be legit, not counterfeit, but as to the freshness and quality, it's an unknown factor. I mean, my gosh, these are the most basic of all K- beauty items made and sold. Just simple masks.. the first type that I ever tried and I do like them.. ( trying to find the bright side of things).

I detest waiting so long when I could have bought the same thing in N. America. It's my own fault. Well, mostly, as the site is very cagey about where they are located and the use of CDN $ as currency.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am debating a second step by step. My mom isn't really into skincare but I think she might enjoy it. I don't know if I can give mine away if I fall in love with it though... hmm.


My hairdresser is going on maternity leave in a few months and I was going to put together a skin care goody bag for her. I think this box may be perfect! I wanted to do something for both baby and Mama and I'm liking this for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


elizabethrose said:


> @@Heather Hicks, my Earth and Sea box isn't registering as in the US either even though it says it was being processed in the US by EMS on the 5th. Just get here already, Earth and Sea!


Same here, my Earth &amp; Sea hasn't moved since I received the tracking email.


GirlyGirlie said:


> I AM a Pink-aholic and I think the box will be fun. I didn't order it for " amazing skin care" or quirky products... I just ordered it because I like the color pink. I wear pink- toned makeup products most of the time.. because I am a girly girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also why I ordered it. I wear very little make-up but pink is my color in cosmetics because I'm so fair. I'm not sure I would call myself a girly girl. Haha


Jane George said:


> Personally the description of the oil put me off before I smelled it... It smelled awful to me.


As I've mentioned before, this oil reminded me of the deodorizer used in a public restroom on the Jersey Turnpike. lol


Pollysmom said:


> Someone please enable me....I have put the Sally's mask set in my cart so many times....But I just haven't pulled the trigger....why??


Did you read what I wrote yesterday about the Gel Mask? Just a heads up if it matters that a mask is two pieces.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 11, 2014)

My boxes all say RM now that are shipped but not yet received. And yes, they get " stuck" in tracking at two places- the last point in Korea, Incheon, and the first stop in the USA, Los Angeles.

I don't know why this happens, I just know that I am tired of the waiting on so very many boxes. I had over a dozen shipping in Sept. and the only ones I have received are the scent boxes and the JP boxes, all of which were B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't normally shop at Walmart, but their website sells an organic jerky that my pooch loves that I can not find anywhere else around here, so I'll buy a few packs then a pack or two of masks.


May I ask what kind, of jerky that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My dogs love it but I don't feed/treat them with processed garbage.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I love that they noticed the lack of interest in the first two spoilers (and lots of people canceling, from what I've seen) so they then posted two spoilers of high value/higher quality items.Finally Memebox, you get how spoilers are supposed to work!


Let's hope the rest of the box is up to par as well. Off to check out spoilers after making it through a gazillion pages of posts....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the Honey box is getting a little better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You and that damn Herbal box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





MemeJunkie said:


> You and that damn Herbal box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Speaking of jasmine, I believe there is a product in one of the more recent boxes we both received. I will figure out which one and PM you.
> 
> Speaking of things we receive and have no interest in, another* Klorane Dry Shampoo with Oat Milk* arrived in a beauty box the other day...does anyone use this stuff?


I do.  I find it to be great for helping texturize my hair and give it volume.  

Is the item you speak of the body wash - Marilyn Red Fantasy?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The Klorane dry shampoo is rely good, my favorite dry shampoo. You should try it!
> 
> Also Beautique has MBD masks for good prices and they ship from NJ, so if you're in the states it's great, they have some Liole stuff on sale right now too. I ordered from them on Mobday and had my box on Wednesday all the way over to Seattle.


I have dry hair, along with the rest of me, so I only wash/condition and then do a heavy treatment once a week. My hair would be straw otherwise and I'm not oily in the least. Despite that I wash the hair around my face/neck daily, the only place it may need some freshening because I slather a crap load of Asian products on my face and neck every morning and night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have absolutely no use for them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do.  I find it to be great for helping texturize my hair and give it volume.


I think because my hair is so thick, and long, this stuff just makes it even more of a rat's nest....if that makes sense. Done, included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you still on holiday with your family?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I think because my hair is so thick, and long, this stuff just makes it even more of a rat's nest....if that makes sense.
> 
> Done, included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you still on holiday with your family?


nope, I am back home - just got back this morning and I had TWO of those USPS bins by my door - lol

filled with stuff.   My eyes are like WHOA.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

I won't use it if they send me some as I don't need it as I have issues with dry hair not greasy hair


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nope, I am back home - just got back this morning and I had TWO of those USPS bins by my door - lol
> 
> filled with stuff.   My eyes are like WHOA.


FUN! And welcome home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm liking the boxes I've received this week, hopefully you do as well! Message me when you get settled.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 11, 2014)

@@biancardi - Soooo mad at myself for sleeping in this morning, hitting that snooze button like three times...I've been waiting for a Snail restock for AGES! Did you manage to get one?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - Soooo mad at myself for sleeping in this morning, hitting that snooze button like three times...I've been waiting for a Snail restock for AGES! Did you manage to get one?


no.....I am not that into snail products - lol.  I have something for you - read your pm - snaillllssssss......


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> May I ask what kind, of jerky that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My dogs love it but I don't feed/treat them with processed garbage.


They're the Dogswell ones, years ago they were impossible for me to find, now they're readily available on sites like Amazon. My extra fussy pooch (who will literally snub filet mignon if he's not in the mood for it) is obsessed with their Lamb Jerky and Chicken Jerky.

@@GirlyGirlie That's really a bit ridiculous, especially for them to go on sale a week later at half off. You must be glad you didn't buy them then, even if she had given you a meager discount. I am curious though, are the Lioele masks that good? I actually haven't been able to find much information on them.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Could you ppl help me choose plz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox Special #43 K-Style 3 Or Memebox Special #45 Chocolate Mania
Which box would you rather buy?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

chocolate as i prefer skincare but kstyle 1 was a great box


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

extra question what do you guys thinks of the pulp masks from Purederm?


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 11, 2014)

Ended up canceling my Honey and Pinkaholic boxes yesterday, after the lackluster spoilers of both. Today's spoilers aren't really swaying me back into buying them, unfortunately. I think when I ordered Pinkaholic I was thrown off by the image and expected another Cute Wishlist; pink makeup and highlighters and such do NOTHING for me, so I'm not regretting that one too much. Honey...eh, it'll probably be awesome and I'll regret it later, haha.

Now I have a ton of points that start expiring next Tuesday, so I really hope something awesome comes out tonight or Sunday night! 

AND, my Earth and Sea box FINALLY hit LA. Sheesh. With the old shipping I'd have already had it by now. Super irritating.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> chocolate as i prefer skincare but kstyle 1 was a great box


Then chocolate it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_(was not sure which unboxing post I would do first xD because they're still in sale)._.. bought both boxes btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There were so amazing so the second must be to I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

Did I get a wheat or rice mask in one of the boxes?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Ended up canceling my Honey and Pinkaholic boxes yesterday, after the lackluster spoilers of both. Today's spoilers aren't really swaying me back into buying them, unfortunately. I think when I ordered Pinkaholic I was thrown off by the image and expected another Cute Wishlist; pink makeup and highlighters and such do NOTHING for me, so I'm not regretting that one too much. Honey...eh, it'll probably be awesome and I'll regret it later, haha.
> 
> Now I have a ton of points that start expiring next Tuesday, so I really hope something awesome comes out tonight or Sunday night!
> 
> AND, my Earth and Sea box FINALLY hit LA. Sheesh. With the old shipping I'd have already had it by now. Super irritating.


I hope we get the earth &amp; sea box soon I sneak peeked at an unboxing and it looks cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Lol somehow I'm thinking of buying that pinkaholic... so weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you hoped for more pink cupcakes?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Did I get a wheat or rice mask in one of the boxes?


I got the rice bran mask in the whol grain box. and I think some other masks too.

But I'm not sure if the brand is good, thinking of buying some lavender, ginseng and chamomile pulp masks from Purederm

don't knwo if I should


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

I got the green tea one in my green tea box and I loved it.  I also liked the rice bran one as well, but the green tea was one I really enjoyed and I even purchased more on ebay.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I got the rice bran mask in the whol grain box. and I think some other masks too.
> 
> But I'm not sure if the brand is good, thinking of buying some lavender, ginseng and chamomile pulp masks from Purederm
> 
> don't knwo if I should


oh ok. i used that one and it was quite moisturising. perfect for my dry as the sahara skin


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I hope we get the earth &amp; sea box soon I sneak peeked at an unboxing and it looks cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Lol somehow I'm thinking of buying that pinkaholic... so weird  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you hoped for more pink cupcakes?


Yeah, I think I was, haha. Oh well! I have Cute Wishlist 3 coming eventually so that'll make up for it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Yeah, I think I was, haha. Oh well! I have Cute Wishlist 3 coming eventually so that'll make up for it.


I'm really excited for those cute wishlist boxes (gonna get 2 and 3) didn't got 1. So I hooooopppee there are just as awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so scary! (some products with cute packaging can have such bad smells sometimes)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh ok. i used that one and it was quite moisturising. perfect for my dry as the sahara skin





biancardi said:


> I got the green tea one in my green tea box and I loved it.  I also liked the rice bran one as well, but the green tea was one I really enjoyed and I even purchased more on ebay.


Then I'll know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I forgot where green tea is good for.. confused with tea tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 11, 2014)

isnt green tea an anti oxidant


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isnt green tea an anti oxidant


could be.... (forget that other part... edited!)

its 1 am so not thinking 100% straight xD


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Just wanted to say that the site I used, *Vincci Vins*, in Canada, sells only Korean beauty products and it was mentioned here by some knowledgeable posters as carrying the Witches' Pouch lipstick they wanted. I did see that product on the site.
> 
> I feel 90% sure that these are on sale because MBD is changing the quantity of masks from 10 to 8 per box and is adding a  bow and lace design to the bottom of the boxes for the most recent boxes..


does this site ship to the US as well? or only in Canada?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> does this site ship to the US as well? or only in Canada?



both.  I am waiting for my lipstick to come - but I just ordered it last week, so it may take a few weeks.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So my RM (instead of LR) Memebox that has been doing precisely nothing, just magically appeared in the US.
> 
> Maybe the Registered Mail doesn't do as many scans as they should because according to the tracking it went from "Origin Preparing Shipment" to "Arrival at LAX".  Now it will sit in LAX forever, five days, probably, then I'll get it.  I want my Earth and Sea!


same here! i was so surprised when i checked my tracking this morning!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Don't give up on them yet, Taipei is in Taiwan not China. Isn't MBD a Taiwanese brand


MBD is a Taiwanese brand   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

sorry, i totally just spammed the wall.. i was trying to respond while trying to catch up.. haha


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> extra question what do you guys thinks of the pulp masks from Purederm?


Purederm masks don't have good enough ingredients, imo. If I'm wearing a mask, i want effective ingredients. I like My Beauty Diary for masks.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 11, 2014)

All this talk of masks is making me want to go wash my face and put on a mask!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> All this talk of masks is making me want to go wash my face and put on a mask!


I put on some point pads, a lip mask and a mint collagen mask....lol

I look like a fright!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Purederm masks don't have good enough ingredients, imo. If I'm wearing a mask, i want effective ingredients. I like My Beauty Diary for masks.


but where do I buy a set of all kinds of MBD masks (to try out a lot) because to buy them one by one is quite expensive


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I put on some point pads, a lip mask and a mint collagen mask....lol
> 
> I look like a fright!


lol and how do you type, will not everything fall of your face then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I put on some point pads, a lip mask and a mint collagen mask....lol
> 
> I look like a fright!


My hubby walked into the bathroom this morning...I was in the tub with a sheet mask on and in he walks talking to me...he turned the corner, saw me, let out a little yell and just kept talking. Lol, poor man, it was the first time he saw me in a sheet mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> but where do I buy a set of all kinds of MBD masks (to try out a lot) because to buy them one by one is quite expensive


I bought a box of assorted ones through Walmart.com.


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

My husband has gotten used to seeing me in the masks now. He did laugh when I put a red ginseng mask on because it made me look like I had a terrible spray on tan on just my face.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 11, 2014)

I caved and bought the step by step skincare and from jeju boxes. I was going to wait until my mask box shipped before ordering another box, but I couldn't resist. They'll be nice surprises come November, lol.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I bought a box of assorted ones through Walmart.com.


We don't have a walmart here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I doubt the ship to the netherlands ?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

Just bought this amazingly cute macaron bag.. and if you think this is cute too... *there is only 1 left!!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251602661976 _(ps not my store, don't live in korea!)_


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol and how do you type, will not everything fall of your face then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I type with my hands, not my nose - lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I type with my hands, not my nose - lol


I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but mostly lip patches always fall when I'm sitting straight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Just bought this amazingly cute macaron bag.. and if you think this is cute too... *there is only 1 left!!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251602661976 _(ps not my store, don't live in korea!)_


So cute!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

ON Facebook!

Tonymoly Box Spoiler!

https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/np.130161792.100000902357956/838284446190498

Tonymoly Panda’s Dream White Hand Cream is skin brightening and perfecting cream that locks in moisture and brightens dull complexions. This super nourishing cream will bring vitality back to skin while evening out the skin tone.Skin will feel soft and smooth after each application without the greasiness. The adorable panda packaging and the light fruity scent is an added bonus!

*edit:  happy I didn't bought that box, already have that hand cream! Also it smells like dove if people know that brand. It does get rid of uneven skintone but with small details!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but mostly lip patches always fall when I'm sitting straight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a face mask over it, so it is holding it in place


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

ON Facebook!

Holika Holika Box Spoiler!

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/np.130161792.100000902357956/838288319523444[/SIZE]

Holika Holika Soda Pore Cleansing BB Deep Cleansing Oil is a low stimulating cleansing oil that clears blackheads and whiteheads for a clearer complexion. Formulated with olive oil, argan oil, and Harrogate water, this unique soda pore cleansing oil increases skin elasticity, regenerates new skin cells, heals tissue (scars), and acts as an anti-inflammatory agent to soothe irritated skin.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

Holika Holika spoiler






Holika Holika Soda Pore Cleansing BB Deep Cleansing Oil is a low stimulating cleansing oil that clears blackheads and whiteheads for a clearer complexion. Formulated with olive oil, argan oil, and Harrogate water, this unique soda pore cleansing oil increases skin elasticity, regenerates new skin cells, heals tissue (scars), and acts as an anti-inflammatory agent to soothe irritated skin.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice spoilers! Has anyone tried the Holika product? I'm curious if it's suitable for most skin types, or mostly just acne-prone skin.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 11, 2014)

@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> amazing timing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 11, 2014)

The hand cream is super cute, but I passed on it last time I was in Tony Moly and I probably will the next time, too. I wonder if they'll put any of their Cat's Wink (?) line in the box? That would make me super regret not getting it.

P.S. I got bored, so the ingredients to the soda pore cleansing oil are:

*olive oil*, *caprylic/capric triglyceride* (emollient, thickener),

*sorbeth-30 tetraoleate *(emulsifier), *polybutene *(plasticizer and viscosity agent),

*water*, *hexydecyl myristoyl methylaminopropionate* (emollient, skin conditioner),

*butylene glycol *(solvent, slip agent), *mineral water*,

*propylene glycol *(humectant, solvent), *witch hazel extract*,

*tea tree extract*, *argan oil*,

*tocopheryl acetate (vitamin E supplement)*, *fragrance*,

*phenoxyethanol *(preservative), *propyl paraben* (preservative)

Remember that the top of the list = a larger proportion of the ingredients. So the cleansing oil is mostly olive oil! That's not a bad thing -- olive oil can work very well for some people as a cleanser. The rest of the ingredients check out, too, as far as safety goes (there are some controversial ingredients here and there, but nothing that is widely accepted as truly harmful). But unless you wanna try the cleansing oil for its "soda" properties, the ingredients are nothing to write home about.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

yAY!! I like the spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now answer my dang emails.


----------



## blinded (Sep 11, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> The hand cream is super cute, but I passed on it last time I was in Tony Moly and I probably will the next time, too. I wonder if they'll put any of their Cat's Wink (?) line in the box? That would make me super regret not getting it.
> 
> P.S. I got bored, so the ingredients to the soda pore cleansing oil are:
> 
> ...


Thanks you! I was madly reading reviews to see if I should grab this box. I want to try a cleansing oil, but haven't figured out which one. I have a sample of Shu Uemura High Performance Oil and I've tried it but my skin broke out so I stopped. Not sure if it was the oil since I also tried a few other new products, but even if it's not there's no way I'm spending that much on a cleanser anyways. Any recommendations for a good oil cleanser for dry but acne prone skin?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow i just might have to cave and buy the holika holika box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey biacardi do u ming checking ur pm box


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thanks you! I was madly reading reviews to see if I should grab this box. I want to try a cleansing oil, but haven't figured out which one. I have a sample of Shu Uemura High Performance Oil and I've tried it but my skin broke out so I stopped. Not sure if it was the oil since I also tried a few other new products, but even if it's not there's no way I'm spending that much on a cleanser anyways. Any recommendations for a good oil cleanser for dry but acne prone skin?


I have a similar skin type and I love DHC cleansing oil! It's the best makeup remover/cleanser I've tried so far and it makes my face feels so clean and soft after rinsing.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like the Holika Holika spoiler, and I've considered purchasing it in the past, but I don't know if it's enough for me to pull the trigger and just get the dang box. I have a firm rule of not spending over $23 before shipping on a memebox....siiighhh what to doooo


----------



## catyz (Sep 11, 2014)

so glad i got those two boxes. I'm kind of contemplating if I should get two sets of the TM &amp; HH boxes...?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 11, 2014)

catyz said:


> so glad i got those two boxes. I'm kind of contemplating if I should get two sets of the TM &amp; HH boxes...?


Only if you already got the step by step skincare box.  

I've been getting Memereplies all day to ancient emails so they're at least working on catching up.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm a bit confused on the Tonymoly. Is it the Magic Cream (for the face) or the Hand Cream? I see someone here said hand cream, but in the spoiler on FB they mention 'complexions.' Hoping for the facial cream! (ETA: I asked on FB, but who knows if they'll answer.)

From what testerkorea says, the holika products sounds like it is meant to be used more like a pre cleanser to remove make up, so that's probably what I'll use it for:

*HOLIKAHOLIKA*

*Soda pore cleansing*

*B.B Deep cleansing oil*

Sparkling Water and Argan Oil maintain clean pores

by deeply cleansing a foundation,
BB cream, point makeup items and skin wastes.


----------



## catyz (Sep 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm a bit confused on the Tonymoly. Is it the Magic Cream (for the face) or the Hand Cream? I see someone here said hand cream, but in the spoiler on FB they mention 'complexions.' Hoping for the facial cream! (ETA: I asked on FB, but who knows if they'll answer.)
> 
> From what testerkorea says, the holika products sounds like it is meant to be used more like a pre cleanser to remove make up, so that's probably what I'll use it for:
> 
> ...


Yea, oil cleansers are usually used to remove makeup and then use foam to clean face afterwards. But I love oil cleansers. I've been using the recipe nature green tea and I love it! It's wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> Only if you already got the step by step skincare box.
> 
> I've been getting Memereplies all day to ancient emails so they're at least working on catching up.


I would like to buy the step by step too but figured since I have a lot of everything from memeboxes, I should probably not buy that one...

@, so DHL to Canada doesn't mean custom fees. I got my box just fine so I guess custom fees is still random express shipping?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Nice spoilers! Has anyone tried the Holika product? I'm curious if it's suitable for most skin types, or mostly just acne-prone skin.


I have that cleansing oil (plus I had the cleansing water and powder facial wash from the same line). The site I bought it from said it was for all skin types, and it's meant mostly for pore care, not just "trouble skin." I do think the line is BEST for oily skin, but I have dry skin and the only product I had issues with was the cleansing water (main ingredient alcohol).

The cleansing oil was my first cleansing oil, but I thought it worked great. After reading a review of it and massaging it into my skin for quite a bit of time, I started feeling little grainy bits, that were actually blackheads.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 11, 2014)

catyz said:


> Yea, oil cleansers are usually used to remove makeup and then use foam to clean face afterwards. But I love oil cleansers. I've been using the recipe nature green tea and I love it! It's wonderful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I would like to buy the step by step too but figured since I have a lot of everything from memeboxes, I should probably not buy that one...
> 
> @, so DHL to Canada doesn't mean custom fees. I got my box just fine so I guess custom fees is still random express shipping?


Strange, yea it must be completely random than. Custom's must have not opened up the box.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay fine memebox ill get Tony moly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 11, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hey biacardi do u ming checking ur pm box


I did - and I did leave you feedback. Did you send me another message, cause I don't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Sep 11, 2014)

I just ordered my first Memebox. Had to get the Tonymoly!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did - and I did leave you feedback. Did you send me another message, cause I don't see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm... I sent you one yesterday. But if you did the feedback already, its all good


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> but where do I buy a set of all kinds of MBD masks (to try out a lot) because to buy them one by one is quite expensive


Hey i pm'd you marjojo~


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I just ordered my first Memebox. Had to get the Tonymoly!


Welcome to the club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I just ordered my first Memebox. Had to get the Tonymoly!


Welcome


----------



## aralosin (Sep 12, 2014)

New boxes: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

Two new boxes just went up! Banila co and citrus care.

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/69-banila-co#.VBKDvye9KSN

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/51-citrus#.VBKDzCe9KSM

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/banila-co-citrus#.VBKDzSe9KSN

Which ones are u guys gonna get. The citrus care is just like the vitamin care man... Why make the same thing. Banila co, not sure about it. I really want the cc cushion, but im leaning more towards holika holika... Hmm...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Not interested in either. Bought none since chocomania


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

oooh love banila co. but it breaks my rule of buying any memebox over $23, so I have to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3 I hope it's a great box, though!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 12, 2014)

My memebox no buy continues... im such a good little cheeto.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

I am pretty sure the banila co box I got in the past weren't great


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

I've purchased all the boxes with recent spoilers and I like every spoiler I've seen thus far. 
The Pinkaholic, the Honey box, Holika Holika and TonyMoly. 

Happy with all the new releases, really. Off to check out the newest new ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

Skipping these. Wasn't the first Banilla one a dud?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Skipping these. Wasn't the first Banilla one a dud?


From what I remember, yes, but I will go check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Two new boxes just went up! Banila co and citrus care.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/69-banila-co#.VBKDvye9KSN
> 
> ...


Getting both. LOL, should receive these in the USA around Christmas.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Skipping these. Wasn't the first Banilla one a dud?


I heard it was.. If feedback was bad on the first one, I'm hoping Memebox has learned and is making a much better second one. 

That's how it seems to go with them, I think. ( I hope)!

Also, this one is a Superbox..Superboxes are usually packed full and very nice.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't find the card but wasn't great or worth the money. Cc cream sample pack, Friday night 3d highlighter, eyeshadow, mascara and lip balm


----------



## seachange (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Skipping these. Wasn't the first Banilla one a dud?


Exactly! I bought that Banila Co in the past, it was complete failure in my opinion, cheap discontinued stuff! No, no!


----------



## julieannka (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I'm suffering from Meme overload, nothing is saying "buy me" since the From Jeju box.  I bought my first box in July and already received 12 of them, 5 more intransit, and 25 releasing through Oct.  I've also been buying a lot of individual products to try from Beautynetkorea and Yesstyle, so I think it's going to take some really great boxes or codes to entice me.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 12, 2014)

There were two Banila Co. boxes in the past. One of them was SB (I bought it) but nothing to remember.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

I got the normal one... Wasn't impressed by either but the sb was a little better if I remember


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm hoping they will release a totally awesome spoiler for the Banila box, since I just bought it.

And since I loved the Vitamin box main products ( not the Pure Smile tiny things), I think I will like the Citrus box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

I might wait for global 18 to be released. 23rd July was last time one went on sale


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

The first Banila Superbox was $49 ( plus shipping). That's insane. And the products were dismal looking.

I really hope this new one is a much better box.. I think Memebox knows we expect more than that in any box now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Ignore. I read shipping date wrong


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I might wait for global 18 to be released. 23rd July was last time one went on sale


I loved Global 14. I think it's one of my top 5 Memeboxes ever. I hope the trend of " wow" continues.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

I have always find the globals yo be good boxes and had them since 5-2


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The first Banila Superbox was $49 ( plus shipping). That's insane. And the products were dismal looking.
> 
> I really hope this new one is a much better box.. I think Memebox knows we expect more than that in any box now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The normal one was 39 and a rip off.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Nakedbox #24 is shipping out, for those who bought it. I just got my tracking number.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got my Naked Box shipping notification too! Yay! Not holding my breath with the new shipping, have yet to see Jackpot or Earth and Sea. I thought my Jackpot came yesterday, but I picked up my package at the PO today and it was Mizon products I don't even remember ordering from somewhere that I have no idea of! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The normal one was 39 and a rip off.


absolutely! hated it! posted a review which never got published being a negative one!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

lol they can't censor my blog


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 12, 2014)

well own both the spoilers so I'm happy with the boxes now, 

i am not buying either new box, banilla really thought they learnt from the last 2 boxes from the brand, 

also its citrus scented not infused so no go, in other news not buying boxes since last week pre ordered both iPhone 6's, so I'm happy.

I'm looking a good box to buy now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

OK, hoping very much that the THIRD time is the charm for Banila- themed   Memebox!! :unsure2:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

isn't citrus bad for the skin?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isn't citrus bad for the skin?


Not unless you think Vitamin C is bad for the skin ( which some people do think).

The benefit from citrus- containing products is Vitamin C. The benefit from citrus- themed Memebox is hopefully a nice box, whether there is Vit. C or just fresh- scented products. One never knows.... but hopes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isn't citrus bad for the skin?


Only if you go out into direct sun after applying it lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

okie cokie. just wondered


----------



## seachange (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Only if you go out into direct sun after applying it lol


In Australia you are under direct sunlight every single day!!! well, unless it's raining!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

Whoa first up I missed a day worth of posts (which is alottt), so I caught up while sipping my morning coffee. Boy am I excited about the HH spoiler!!! I have 943749274x cleansers but at least this is a skincare product and not makeup!! YASSS win. That costs about $15+ already, so I'm happy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Thanks for listening, Memebox!*

Though we did not request for both the latest boxes, I think people might be interested anyways. 

@@GirlyGirlie you are an adventurous one! Yeah $37 is not bad, considering Banila co products are not super cheap these days. Probably you are right, 3rd time is a charm. What do you wish to see in it?

@@Krystyn Lowe Mizon stuff are fab! I don't recall seeing them in memeboxes tho, so picking it up elsewhere is a wise desicion anyways. What have you hauled? :wub:  *puppy eyes excited* I hope you'll get your box soon. I got a post notice today but I'm unsure if it is my other scentbox or the earth/sea.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

@@Jane George most of our products have citrus/vita agents in them anyways. I have never gotten a reaction even going under the sun, but maybe thats because sun is scarce in EU lol~ Poor @@seachange lives in an oven...I have been there, and couldn't last 10 mins without A/C.  :blush:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

The skincare box is back in stock!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

lol sun+england= strange sight


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

should i get luckybox or wait for withdrawal and get tony moly?

or wait until monday and see if both are in stock?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The skincare box is back in stock!


Not only that one, CACAO and MASK EDITION 4 TOO!

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-cacao

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-the-mask-edition-4#.VBKwKsJdV1Y

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/memebox-skin-care#.VBKwN8JdV1Y

I forgot who it was but a girl here missed out on the chocolate box! So if you are reading, this is your chance!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

cacao is bk too


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

Cacao box is also back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't know which boxes to get, I might get Banila co. - I have too much skincare products. - Those cacao pore strips were garbage in the cacao box my fiance's nose looked like a chocolate bar due to the strips staying on his nose, and wouldn't come off lol


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Nakedbox #24 is shipping out, for those who bought it. I just got my tracking number.


I always got excited when I get my tracking numbers but not anymore :/ this long wait just kills me XD


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't know which boxes to get, I might get Banila co. - I have too much skincare products. - Those cacao pore strips were garbage in the cacao box my fiance's nose looked like a chocolate bar due to the strips staying on his nose, and wouldn't come off lol


LOL good thing I sold it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

oops i'll get neither. just got mask and cacao for $21.99


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Still waiting for my Luckybox #9 - It shipped on the 20th of Aug.. and still has not been received by Canadian border.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oops i'll get neither. just got mask and cacao for $21.99


hmmmmmm? You got the cacao and mask again?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes!! I got another Mask 4 box. I love the 7 second morning sheets and the box cost the same as one container of those! Score. The rest is just extra. Skipped cacao since I've bought the Milk shower wash and mask off Amazon. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

i want more of the cacao mask and never got mask first time. i am a bit mask obsessed


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 12, 2014)

I was just about to post about skincare memebox's return! There's only like 6 boxes left, so you have to be quick! It's a great box in my opinion, and if you're having trouble thinking of a gift (for Christmas maybe), and want to introduce your recipient to Asian skincare, this is a great box!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

cacao is gone


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

@ ooooh I love nose/pore stips. been hoping to see more in Memeboxes~


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

wow there is only mask 4 7 in stock and skincare 8 in stock left.  cacao sold out.  that was fast LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

gonna be some angry americans. i hated those nose strips the firs time i tried them but quite like them on second


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> wow there is only mask 4 7 in stock and skincare 8 in stock left.  cacao sold out.  that was fast LOL


how are people stalking this 24/7. lol. nice new pic btw.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a happy American! Nabbed skincare too! Thank god for being a night owl.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm a happy American! Nabbed skincare too! Thank god for being a night owl.


sorry that was a generalisation... my bad


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2014)

Ughh I missed Cacao by a minute &lt;_&lt;

Debating if I want to grab Mask 4...better think quickly or that will sell out too!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

i am gonna have so much fun on instagram with those pads


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

Just got the skincare box because the benton thing XD


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Just got the skincare box because the benton thing XD


it looked good but I have so much skincare


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

good timing to buy two boxes too due to the code


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry that was a generalisation... my bad


Haha, no worries! Doubt if many of us are awake. I'm a vampire. Good thing. I wish they'd release another snail box though, I missed it before.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> how are people stalking this 24/7. lol. nice new pic btw.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was shaking because i was like OMGGGGG am i going to make this fast enough before it is sold out!!! XD and my phone was low battery.  Struggle is real


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, no worries! Doubt if many of us are awake. I'm a vampire. Good thing. I wish they'd release another snail box though, I missed it before.


i debated getting that box when it restocked. they might relase another soon


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

i am procrastinating and had my emails dinging on my ipad. i do stalk this thread thou

and some people of instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it looked good but I have so much skincare


Don't tell me it XD I also have enough skincare and makeup but it seems never enough lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I was shaking because i was like OMGGGGG am i going to make this fast enough before it is sold out!!! XD and my phone was low battery.  Struggle is real


lol it is. 

Diggin this thread. You ladies are restock heroes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

wow both still in stock


----------



## seachange (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> should i get luckybox or wait for withdrawal and get tony moly?
> 
> or wait until monday and see if both are in stock?


Just get both, otherwise you might regret not getting them


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

seachange said:


> Just get both, otherwise you might regret not getting them


might monday as just spent money on restocks


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> lol it is.
> 
> Diggin this thread. You ladies are restock heroes.


We're on top of things here


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

sold out


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

Hm.... Im thinking of making our own my beauty diary / beauty mate/ face q sheet mask bundles for those that can not get them from where you live..... But i don't know if u guys would even be interested. I wanna buy the ones u guys want and mix and match them sorta thing. Sorry, i know this isn't about memebox


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

Secret deals:

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-old/new-secret-deal

I wanna a secret deal with the free from trouble box :/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

My cute wishlist and omg two are on the move


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My cute wishlist and omg two are on the move


Really looking forward to your CW2 unboxing (and hoping for a restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Just got my milk restock and I love everything. Grabbed the cacao this morning and bundled it with Tony Moly for the discount + my Memepoints so I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

hopefully it will come before seven as I don't want to play chase the sun again

I wonder if they will send my two restocks express

in other news my daily dose of beauty has been in uk since 5th and is still awol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> hopefully it will come before seven as I don't want to play chase the sun again
> 
> I wonder if they will send my two restocks express
> 
> in other news my daily dose of beauty has been in uk since 5th and is still awol


Oh they are coming today?! Yey! 

My milk restock was just sent standard.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope, Monday/ Tuesday if they mess around in the uk. But last two times it has been after seven

Sometimes if you buy two on same order with same date they send both express together


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright so I have some new request for new Memeboxes because the current shipping dates of the new boxes are already in November!

*Memebox Special Snowy Skincare!* (to keep your snowwhite glow and that has a cold and puffy snowy touch to it)

*Memebox Superbox Christmas! *(tiny bit os delicate makeup and perfect skincare essentials)

*Memebox Special New Years Eve! *(something with sparkly makeup)

*Memebox Superbox So Nuts!* (all about nuts)

*Memebox Special my rainy day! *(Just the right skincare and makeup for a day indoors)

So you memespies, you know what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope, Monday/ Tuesday if they mess around in the uk. But last two times it has been after seven
> 
> Sometimes if you buy two on same order with same date they send both express together


Oh that would be nice of them! I oredered Cacao and Tony Moly so no chance of that for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright so I have some new request for new Memeboxes because the current shipping dates of the new boxes are already in November!
> 
> *Memebox Special Snowy Skincare!* (to keep your snowwhite glow and that has a cold and puffy snowy touch to it)


That sounds lovely Marjoleine!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

It normally happens so I hope it does this time as they are on same order and i only paid 1 postage


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright so I have some new request for new Memeboxes because the current shipping dates of the new boxes are already in November!
> 
> *Memebox Special Snowy Skincare!* (to keep your snowwhite glow and that has a cold and puffy snowy touch to it)
> 
> ...


They better hurry up with the Xmas boxes as there are always delays with the mail due holidays season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 12, 2014)

I would totally love a Christmas box! It is my favourite feast of the year! ^^

Finally bought the From Jeju box with some review points! I am buying myself a birthday gift! ^^

Tempted by the tonymoly box! Love the spoiler!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

I used the cheapship2 (don't say that 10 times fast!! lol) and got another my honey box and the citrus box (as I love citrus scents and all that jazz)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

Fae said:


> I would totally love a Christmas box! It is my favourite feast of the year! ^^
> 
> Finally bought the From Jeju box with some review points! I am buying myself a birthday gift! ^^
> 
> Tempted by the tonymoly box! Love the spoiler!


They are doing spoilers quite early it seems, but it worked, made me buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

@@marliepanda no jeju spoiler tho. I just might.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marliepanda no jeju spoiler tho. I just might.


I wonder if they do them on things not selling well? Or things they expected to do better? There was still over 50 TM boxes when I bought, and only threw it in to get the shipping code discount really, otherwise I'd have got it later on.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

there is no rhyme or reason with the spoilers. I've seen them on boxes that have sold out and boxes that have lots left.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

I desperately wanted the Skincare box and Mask Edition #4, go figure the one night this week I go to bed at a reasonable time and I miss them both!

If anyone doesn't want their Berri-Sture or Snail Bee Essence, please contact me.

I think I'll buy the citrus box, but I hope for those that get the Banila Co. box that Memebox has gotten their act together. It's great that they're doing so many branded boxes lately, since I know a lot of people wanted them, but I wish they would start offering them for brands they haven't done yet.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

secret key

skin food

please memebox.


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED A SKINCARE RESTOCK! (yes I'm yelling). I must go cry in a corner now. Damn sleep. The box costs almost the same as it would cost for me to order the toner separately and I need more of it. Mask #4 would have been nice to get too.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

For the seven millionth time: Dear by Enprani


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I was shaking because i was like OMGGGGG am i going to make this fast enough before it is sold out!!! XD and my phone was low battery.  Struggle is real


Hahaha


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 12, 2014)

Bought Step by Step, Korea's Most Wanted 2, and the citrus box. With affiliate discount and coupon for three boxes, it was just over $80. I should be out of essence, ampoule, and toner about then, so I figured these three boxes will give me those items plus a lot more for a similar price point.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

I would love a innisfree or amore pacific box and I hope they send the innisfree jeju line in the jeju box XD


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED A SKINCARE RESTOCK! (yes I'm yelling). I must go cry in a corner now. Damn sleep. The box costs almost the same as it would cost for me to order the toner separately and I need more of it. Mask #4 would have been nice to get too.


It was sold out really fast


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

drikajp said:


> It was sold out really fast


By the time I posted to a FB group about the cacao it was gone. Mask and Skincare took a little longer but no more than 15-20 mins?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> By the time I posted to a FB group about the cacao it was gone. Mask and Skincare took a little longer but no more than 15-20 mins?


Re-stocks are not ones to sit around and chat about lol - there gone in a jiff.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 12, 2014)

Gahhhh, I missed Mask 4 while I was sleeping! It's one of my "boxes that got away."


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


Gone to deal with her hernia from lifting them?

My daily dose is here and I got the red lip essence thing


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


OMG, that's what my postal lady does. Leaves the boxes and runs back to her little white mail truck. Unless it's registered mail, she leaves a pile of pink bubble wrapped boxes right in FRONT of the door. If there was a fire and the other 5-6 exits weren't handy, either hubby, I, or one of the dogs would go head first into the pile of pink plastic.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


LOL do they save up all your boxes and send them all at ones?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

I normally receive 1 box in 1, 2 or 3 days (feels less of an impact)


----------



## catyz (Sep 12, 2014)

@, what did you get this time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


It is like christmas in September!!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

@ veritazy, who is most likely not awake right now, and anyone else who wonders why I bought a Banila Co. Superbox when the other two were not curated too well or greatly received. I NEVER have specific hopes for a Memebox. That's setting a person up mentally to be disappointed. All I want out of my boxes are things in pretty colors and nice formulas if makeup; and skin care that isn't harsh if skin care is included. Not hard to please with Memeboxes because IMO, every Memebox I've ever gotten has been so much better than any USA brand of cosmetic subscription box.

In looking at what I pay or have paid for USA boxes and then Memeboxes, there is absolutely no comparison in both quality and quantity of full sized products. I mostly only buy " small batch" cosmetics and fragranced items in US subs now, with 2 or 3 small- priced exceptions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

I totally caved on my memebox no buy. Just ordered Citrus and Chocomania. The urge to buy finally beat my willpower.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I totally caved on my memebox no buy. Just ordered Citrus and Chocomania. The urge to buy finally beat my willpower.


Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think both boxes will be really nice. I'm glad I've gotten all of the  boxes released since the first of August with the  exception of the  Blackhead box and Halloween box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

Alright for everyone who bought that citrus box,, what's so cool about that box? 

_Doesn't citrus always smell like dishwash detergent? strong smell for in skincare?_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG I did it again... got an itch in my eye, had to kill it and forgot that I wear eyemakeup, just lovely!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright for everyone who bought that citrus box,, what's so cool about that box?
> 
> _*Doesn't citrus always smell like dishwash detergent?* strong smell for in skincare?_


no.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, what did you get this time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haven't opened anything yet, making breakfast lol


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright for everyone who bought that citrus box,, what's so cool about that box?
> 
> _Doesn't citrus always smell like dishwash detergent? strong smell for in skincare?_


I don't think citrus smells like dishwash detergent. I love real citrus scent (dishwash detergent always smells fake to me) because it's light and refreshing. I am hoping it won't be too harsh on my skin, but so far I haven't had a problem with anything with citrus in it.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Wahhhh! I think this is like the third time I missed a restock of Cacao! I'm usually not awake at 4:30am! Maybe I need to make my own cacao box. I didn't buy either of the new boxes, but I was able to get Mask 4. I may get the citrus box later but I want to wait for a good spoiler.


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think both boxes will be really nice. I'm glad I've gotten all of the  boxes released since the first of August with the  exception of the  Blackhead box and Halloween box.


I haven't bought any of the new boxes since Rapunzel. My October is going to be sad and devoid of lovely pink boxes. Depending on what codes or VIP benefits are released, I'm sure I'll end up getting a couple other boxes.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> My mail lady kinda like, threw these in my door and ran off this morning lol :blush:


OMG!  Now that's what I call MemePoorn!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

cacao went in five minutes tops


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 12, 2014)

/sobs quietly at citrus box like all y'all knew I would

/obligatory mention that for anything above 2% citrus (lemon, grapefruit, lime, etc) essential oil, you should not be exposed to sunlight for at least 12 hours

/GROSS SOBBING AT MISSING THE SKIN CARE BOX RESTOCK

I really feel that step-by-step skincare is going to be a great box, but I can't bring myself to pay $36 USD. :[ Lots of great sounding boxes still in stock, but it's all too rich for my blood now that the summer is over.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> LOL do they save up all your boxes and send them all at ones?


No, they all seem to come at the same time like that.


----------



## EmiB (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope the Citrus box has vitamin C serums and creams.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't think citrus smells like dishwash detergent. I love real citrus scent (dishwash detergent always smells fake to me) because it's light and refreshing. I am hoping it won't be too harsh on my skin, but so far I haven't had a problem with anything with citrus in it.


that sounds better than I thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Alright for everyone who bought that citrus box,, what's so cool about that box?
> 
> _Doesn't citrus always smell like dishwash detergent? strong smell for in skincare?_


I love citrus-scented things! I think sometimes lemony things can smell a little detergent-like, but orange never reminds me of detergent. In fact, my favorite foaming cleanser from Paul &amp; Joe has a light, pretty orange blossom fragrance. I try to only use skincare with citrus at night though, since citrus oils are phototoxic.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 12, 2014)

I love citrus scents...I may have to order...


----------



## EmiB (Sep 12, 2014)

Is that new?

http://us.memebox.com/snail-1364#.VBL-LZ3n_cs


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Is that new?
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/snail-1364#.VBL-LZ3n_cs


no, they had that up about a month and half ago...it is just products put together - they did a pink one and a blue one too, I think...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Weird question - Anyone tried those Tempo Tampons? - Is there TSS in them?


----------



## EmiB (Sep 12, 2014)

They have a few good vitamin C products. I hope they make it to the citrus box. I guess I'm trying to convinced myself of why I bought the box


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Weird question - Anyone tried those Tempo Tampons? - Is there TSS in them?


TSS? (sorry the only TSS I know is toxic shock syndrome)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Weird question - Anyone tried those Tempo Tampons? - Is there TSS in them?


I don't have a period anymore (depo-provera) so if you do like them you could have them xD


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope it's okay for me to post this (it's not an affiliate code or anything like that) but I found this when I went to buy the Citrus box.

It's a code for $5 off, and it worked on my account that already used August codes: 97HG


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> TSS? (sorry the only TSS I know is toxic shock syndrome)


Yes, Toxic shock syndrome. Anyone know if its in those tampons. It say's it's organic, but I think there talking about the material (cotton) so not sure.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I hope the Citrus box has vitamin C serums and creams.


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's the reason I bought it


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yes, Toxic shock syndrome. Anyone know if its in those tampons. It say's it's organic, but I think there talking about the material (cotton) so not sure.


As far as I am aware TSS is caused by your own personal bacteria, and nothing to do with the tampon itself. Just the fact the tampon holds all the blood inside you (I cannot put this in a nicer way) allows the bacteria to gather and can cause TSS


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hope it's okay for me to post this (it's not an affiliate code or anything like that) but I found this when I went to buy the Citrus box.
> 
> It's a code for $5 off, and it worked on my account that already used August codes: 97HG


I used it too today! It was the only one that worked for me!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> As far as I am aware TSS is caused by your own personal bacteria, and nothing to do with the tampon itself. Just the fact the tampon holds all the blood inside you (I cannot put this in a nicer way) allows the bacteria to gather and can cause TSS


uh...If you don't use tampons, you cant get TSS...Tampons have a chemical in them..which cause TSS in some woman. It has everything to do with tampons. I guess Ill research those tempo tampons than.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I used it too today! It was the only one that worked for me!


I kept trying to find one that worked, but I did NOT want to have to make (yet) another account just to use a coupon. I was shocked to see there was a coupon that actually worked, and it doesn't appear to be an affiliate one, so I wonder where it came from!

Just glad I didn't have to buy another box that I didn't *REALLY* want just to use a coupon! (Because let's face it, I totally would have!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Finally got the Korea's most wanted box, and the Makeup Helper is not my color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Beautiful packaging though.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> uh...If you don't use tampons, you cant get TSS...Tampons have a chemical in them..which cause TSS in some woman. It has everything to do with tampons. I guess Ill research those tempo tampons than.


I'm sorry but thats really not true.

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Toxic-shock-syndrome/Pages/Causes.aspx

Its to do with bacteria in your vagina and your nose, I believe the stuff that causes what you call strep throat?

it is not a chemical in tampons. You can get TSS without tampons.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm sorry but thats really not true.
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Toxic-shock-syndrome/Pages/Causes.aspx
> 
> ...



I'm talking specifically about tampons.. Regardless of weather or not it has to do with other things, burns cuts, whatever that article claimed.Tampons are a cause of TSS. Different absorbancey's effect the higher rate of getting TSS. - So yes, it is true. There is chemicals in tampons.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm talking specifically about tampons.. Regardless of weather or not it has to do with other things, burns cuts, whatever that article claimed.Tampons are a cause of TSS. Different absorbancey's effect the higher rate of getting TSS. - So yes, it is true.


I never said tampons do not cause it, I said they don't have a chemical in and they are not 100% of the cause of TSS. You said 'no tampons, no tss' thats incorrect Men get it, children get it. 

I was simply responding to you asking if the tampons 'had' toxic shock syndrome in them, which is impossible, and to you saying 'tss everything to do with tampons' which again is not true.

Its very rare regardless. If you have used tampons in the past and not had issues I would be surprised if these would, as long as they are used as directed. Its simply your body not being able to fight of the bacteria, which the vast majority of people can.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember when TSS came into the public's eye - there were these SUPER DUPER tampons  called Rely that had a sponge inside and they boasted you could wear them overnight and longer - you didn't need to replace them while you were on your period (btw - I had them!)   That is when the media started reporting women coming down with TSS in mass numbers.  It was not only your own body chemistry, but Rely contained carboxymethylcellulose, which is what I believe LuxxyLuxx is speaking of.  It is true that any tampon can cause TSS, but if it contains carboxymethylcellulose, then the chances are even greater.

Those tampons were pulled and now you are not supposed to wear tampons overnight and change them several times a day.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> uh...If you don't use tampons, you cant get TSS...Tampons have a chemical in them..which cause TSS in some woman. It has everything to do with tampons. I guess Ill research those tempo tampons than.


That's actually incorrect. Leaving a tampon in too long or using a super-absorbent one when you don't have a heavy flow can cause you to develop TSS, but that's any tampon, regardless of how it's made. Staph or strep bacteria causes it. 

You can also develop TSS from wounds, so men and children can get it as well as women.

Edited to redact that chemicals don't cause it. As @@biancardi noted, certain chemicals can increase your chances of getting it.

So the answer is, I don't think anyone here knows if the Memebox tampons contain that chemical. I wouldn't rely on the organic label, as it may not mean chemical-free.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> That's actually incorrect. Leaving a tampon in too long or using a super-absorbent one when you don't have a heavy flow can cause you to develop TSS, but that's any tampon, regardless of how it's made. Chemicals in the product don't cause TSS. Staph or strep bacteria causes it.
> 
> You can also develop TSS from wounds, so men and children can get it as well as women.


http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/05/22/feminine-hygiene-products.aspx

What exactly is incorrect?? - Ive stated everything that you're stating right now...I never said chemicals CAUSE TSS. Regardless chemicals are chemicals, and BACK to my original question, and may  I be frank, and simple, lets re write my question, are they "ORGANIC" - This whole "who's right" and "who's wrong" is way off context. Some of you took my question and flipped it, and re worded it and made pancakes out of it. Like jezz lol.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I remember when TSS came into the public's eye - there were these SUPER DUPER tampons  called Rely that had a sponge inside and they boasted you could wear them overnight and longer - you didn't need to replace them while you were on your period (btw - I had them!)   That is when the media started reporting women coming down with TSS in mass numbers.  It was not only your own body chemistry, but Rely contained carboxymethylcellulose, which is what I believe LuxxyLuxx is speaking of.  It is true that any tampon can cause TSS, but if it contains carboxymethylcellulose, then the chances are even greater.
> 
> Those tampons were pulled and now you are not supposed to wear tampons overnight and change them several times a day.


Again though I think that was to do with cultivating a tonne more bacteria with that chemical, and 'blocking' the vagina with the GIANT tampon than the chemical actually causing the TSS itself. It caused the envionment for TSS to thrive, but anyone who could fight the bacteria (most people) would not get TSS with carboxymethylcellulose

But yeah thats gone. Tampons now are safe for anyone not susceptible to TSS, and even those who are now, luckily,


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/05/22/feminine-hygiene-products.aspx
> 
> What exactly is incorrect?? - Ive stated everything that you're stating right now...I never said chemicals CAUSE TSS. Regardless chemicals are chemicals, and BACK to my original question, and may  I be frank, and simple, lets re write my question, are they "ORGANIC" - This whole "who's right" and "who's wrong" is way off context,.


Sorry but you said 'only people who wear tampons get TSS' Untrue, unless there are men and children wearing tampons.

You also said tampons have TSS (or a chemical that causes TSS) inside the tampons. Thats not true. As explained by biancardi some older tampons did have chemicals which made the environment for TSS much much easier to happen, but they are no longer available.

If you cannot fight the bacteria, an organic tampon will give you TSS. You can get TSS without a tampon, organic or not.

I also dont want to get into a tampon fight (as awsomely fun as that sounds) but I dont want people scared of tampons either with misinformation.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 12, 2014)

Edited to redact what @@marliepanda already said.  

I don't know what they're made out of, and the internet isn't helpful at all. So maybe you want to avoid them if you're concerned?

Also, this is what's posted on their website -- wth?:

(Tampon-man' talking to tampondelf)
The friend of the South Korean of Tampon-man's Seoul living brings the tampon introduced this time as a souvenir to Tampon-man in a visit to Japan for sightseeing.
At first, he who is serious man told me....
"It is disagreeable! I buy a tampon and bring it, it is shameful for me! If it is found in property inspection of a customhouse in Japan or a Seoul with tampon, my family ask me "Why do you who is a man have such a thing!?" .
I will be made parents at death-by-shooting punishment....My God!".
....He evaded tampon bringing stubbornly.
However, I told him.
"If you bring TAMPON to Japan safely, I will take you to the place which can play with girls as the gratitude!"
He answered...
"This is also for South Korea-Japan friendship! Please be sure to take me to the place which can play with girls!"
As mentioned above, we have agreed.
This time, it is a tampon with such connection.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Sorry but you said 'only people who wear tampons get TSS' Untrue, unless there are men and children wearing tampons.
> 
> You also said tampons have TSS (or a chemical that causes TSS) inside the tampons. Thats not true. As explained by biancardi some older tampons did have chemicals which made the environment for TSS much much easier to happen, but they are no longer available.
> 
> ...


Yup ok.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Edited to redact what @@marliepanda already said.
> 
> I don't know what they're made out of, and the internet isn't helpful at all. So maybe you want to avoid them if you're concerned?
> 
> ...


Yup ok.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

I do not know what other countries have outlawed in materials for tampons.  I can understand Luxxy's concerns, as these are not made in the USA or Canada.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yup ok.


Your dismissive sarcasm isn't appreciated, but I'm genuinely sorry I can't answer your question. Hopefully someone on here that reads Korean can track down the ingredients info to help you out.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do not know what other countries have outlawed in materials for tampons.  I can understand Luxxy's concerns, as these are not made in the USA or Canada.


I do too. I guess I class tampons as more of a medical/health supply than a beauty supply. I probably wouldnt use a tampon brand I was not familiar with either, same way I rarely buy different over the counter pain killers etc.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Your dismissive sarcasm isn't appreciated, but I'm genuinely sorry I can't answer your question. Hopefully someone on here that reads Korean can track down the ingredients info to help you out.


I don't understand what you mean? - If you mean, by me ending a "debate" on a quiet note, yes, sarcasm, no. Either way, you taking stuff out of context was not appreciated, therefore, I have nothing else to say, you even stated you couldn't answer my question. Let that be that.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 12, 2014)

Ugh! So I missed Mask 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't stalking it like I am Thumbs Up, but it is one I wish I had. The Berristure looked awesome and I'm hoping we'll see it (or something a lot like it) in the Berry Box. Still, I'd love to try everything else in the M4 box too. Oh well. I'm beyond broke. I'll just tell myself that over and over to help take the sting out of missing it. Not that it will work very well...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ugh! So I missed Mask 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't stalking it like I am Thumbs Up, but it is one I wish I had. The Berristure looked awesome and I'm hoping we'll see it (or something a lot like it) in the Berry Box. Still, I'd love to try everything else in the M4 box too. Oh well. I'm beyond broke. I'll just tell myself that over and over to help take the sting out of missing it. Not that it will work very well...


it sold out fairly fast tbh


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ugh! So I missed Mask 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't stalking it like I am Thumbs Up, but it is one I wish I had. The Berristure looked awesome and I'm hoping we'll see it (or something a lot like it) in the Berry Box. Still, I'd love to try everything else in the M4 box too. Oh well. I'm beyond broke. I'll just tell myself that over and over to help take the sting out of missing it. Not that it will work very well...


I'm super-bummed I missed it too, along with Skincare. I need to be up all night for these restocks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

the berristure was okay - I used it as a cleansing product ~ it was too sticky for a sleeping mask.  It smelled really nice and is a pretty color, but in terms of OMG gotta have products, that wasn't one of them.  The 7 seconds masks...now those are an OMG gotta have product for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it sold out fairly fast tbh





formul8edphrase said:


> I'm super-bummed I missed it too, along with Skincare. I need to be up all night for these restocks.


Yeah, I was up until 2:30 last night and still missed it. It must've happened as soon as I went to bed.

ETA: Wonder if my husband will accept "I need a schedule which works better with Memebox restocks" as a valid reason for moving from the east coast to the west coast? Nah, I'm an east coast gal. But I will shake my fist at all the lucky Californians out there. Darn you! Haha!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, I was up until 2:30 last night and still missed it. It must've happened as soon as I went to bed.


It was around 3:00-3:45am ish EST that they re-stocked them, most are asleep by than lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

For those that pay any sort of attention to such things...Do the restocks usually happen at nighttime (US time), or is it just COMPLETELY random?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

about half nine uk time. Totally random


----------



## flushblush (Sep 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hope it's okay for me to post this (it's not an affiliate code or anything like that) but I found this when I went to buy the Citrus box.
> 
> It's a code for $5 off, and it worked on my account that already used August codes: 97HG


Just tried this code on my account that already used the August codes, and no luck - it wasn't valid for me. Sigh... it's probably for the best. My wallet is still safe for now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the berristure was okay - I used it as a cleansing product ~ it was too sticky for a sleeping mask.  It smelled really nice and is a pretty color, but in terms of OMG gotta have products, that wasn't one of them.  The 7 seconds masks...now those are an OMG gotta have product for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, they were in the box too, so I could've tried them. Whine! Anyway, what is so great about them? I don't do a lot of skincare in the AM but I've been trying to go all out in the PM. I'm just wondering what makes these so special as a 7 seconds morning product. (Or at least, I seem to recall them being aimed at the AM, right?)


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

Good lord, I go to bed and miss like 15 pages of restocks and tampon discussion. Sheesh!

I tried that code someone linked a few pages ago, didn't work for me. Nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a bunch of points and sorta kinda want the Citrus or From Jeju boxes, but I'm just not sure. I think I'll wait till Monday to see what else comes out before some of them expire.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Wish they had the Step By Step Skincare + Chocolate Mania bundle. - They only thing that I'm hesitant on with the Step By Step Skincare box is the sunscreen product that will most likely be in it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, Memeobsession interrupted to go meet my hubby for lunch. My stomach has weighed in with rumbling saying it is time for food anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 12, 2014)

When that



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wish they had the Step By Step Skincare + Chocolate Mania bundle. - They only thing that I'm hesitant on with the Step By Step Skincare box is the sunscreen product that will most likely be in it.


When that lady was posting on FB I suggested something like that, create your own bundle perhaps with ship dates of within 2 weeks of each other (or even a week...) I love the idea of bundles but I rarely see two together I want.


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wish they had the Step By Step Skincare + Chocolate Mania bundle. - They only thing that I'm hesitant on with the Step By Step Skincare box is the sunscreen product that will most likely be in it.


If those two were bundled together I wouldn't be holding out on the Step by Step box. I also have enough sunscreen and since we're starting to head towards winter here it wouldn't get used for like 6 months (I know sunscreen is important in winter but I tend to hibernate to avoid the -30 temps). I also wasn't too impressed with the sunscreen that I got in one of my boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well, they were in the box too, so I could've tried them. Whine! Anyway, what is so great about them? I don't do a lot of skincare in the AM but I've been trying to go all out in the PM. I'm just wondering what makes these so special as a 7 seconds morning product. (Or at least, I seem to recall them being aimed at the AM, right?)


yes, I was just trying to give a review on the berrisure - it is okay, but I didn't find it to be a must-have product.  I have reviewed the 7 second masks here in the past, but anyway, they are super easy, for those mornings where you don't have a lot of time to focus on skincare.   They fit over your fingers like a little mitt and you first use the raised dots side to exfoliate and gently cleanse your skin (it should be clean already, but it does an exfoliation) and then flip the mitt to the other smooth side and massage the essence onto your skin for 7 seconds.

it is refreshing and hydrating!  and quick.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> When that
> 
> When that lady was posting on FB I suggested something like that, create your own bundle perhaps with ship dates of within 2 weeks of each other (or even a week...) I love the idea of bundles but I rarely see two together I want.


I can see why they don't do that.  Their warehouse would be so jammed packed and disorganized!!   Plus they might get more cancellations and the more that their warehouse is just "holding" onto boxes, the more lost revenue they have (less room for new boxes to go out)

I would like to do this with boxes that are already shipping and create a value bundle with express shipping that way.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> If those two were bundled together I wouldn't be holding out on the Step by Step box. I also have enough sunscreen and since we're starting to head towards winter here it wouldn't get used for like 6 months (I know sunscreen is important in winter but I tend to hibernate to avoid the -30 temps). I also wasn't too impressed with the sunscreen that I got in one of my boxes.


Yea, I hibernate too lol. - The best months for online shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 12, 2014)

Would anyone please fill me in on their experience with express shipping on value sets?

Do they usually ship out the day the box starts shipping? Am I right to assume the package will come in 3-7 business days as it says on their site, or does this not factor in handling time?

TIA ~!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> When that
> 
> When that lady was posting on FB I suggested something like that, create your own bundle perhaps with ship dates of within 2 weeks of each other (or even a week...) I love the idea of bundles but I rarely see two together I want.


Yea, that would be nice, because there's always ONE box u really want, and one so so that you dont want with the bundles.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

I got a Memesurvey, can someone tell me the name of the Cherry Blossom thing from the first hair and body?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Would anyone please fill me in on their experience with express shipping on value sets?
> 
> Do they usually ship out the day the box starts shipping? Am I right to assume the package will come in 3-7 business days as it says on their site, or does this not factor in handling time?
> 
> TIA ~!


It ships the day it says it will ship.  Depending on where you live, it technically could ship one day before.  Mine gets here in usually 2 days but its technically three since it leaves one day early from my time zone.    Sometimes its SUPER quick and I get it the next day.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I got a Memesurvey, can someone tell me the name of the Cherry Blossom thing from the first hair and body?


1004 laboratory cherry blossom hair treatment


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm talking specifically about tampons.. Regardless of weather or not it has to do with other things, burns cuts, whatever that article claimed.Tampons are a cause of TSS. Different absorbancey's effect the higher rate of getting TSS. - So yes, it is true. There is chemicals in tampons.


What happens is that for super- absorbent tampons which some women have left in place for an extended period of time, like 10-12 hours. The brand of tampons in the USA which was strongly associated with TSS was the brand " Rely".

They were taken off the market because of the research linking their tiny sponges inside the tampon material to the development of TSS.

Staph Aureus lives in the mucus membranes of many people, specifically in the respiratory tract. It is the usual causative bacteria for vaginal- tampon TSS.

Even though Rely brand tampons were the only ones I know of which were proven to have a cause- effect relationship to TSS, it is possible that ANY super absorbent tampon with the same type of fiber micro-sponges as Rely can cause TSS.

So can leaving ANY tampon in overnight or for an excessive length of time.

I am a nurse.. no longer in the work place, but I took care of women with TSS. I lived through it, but not all of our patients did, tragically enough.And- I was a Rely user at the time because of the super- absorbency factor. 

I hope I have put this into terms that are understandable by all.

Pads should be worn overnight, and tampons should be changed every 4-6 hours to avoid the growth of bacteria which can cause TSS. TSS is not a vaginal infection, it is a septicemia- a generalized severe blood infection with shock and circulatory collapse.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 1004 laboratory cherry blossom hair treatment


Thank you Jane, I knew I could count on you!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

My express bundles take two days or over a weekend I get on Monday if uk DHL are awake, other than that Tuesday


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thank you Jane, I knew I could count on you!!


Ironically within arms reach as I did veritazy's Instagram #mymemebox thing


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, that would be nice, because there's always ONE box u really want, and one so so that you dont want with the bundles.


I think they do that on purpose.  Like the Secret Deals right now...   One good box and one nail box...  Plus the gift, of course.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 12, 2014)

Can someone refresh my memory on how to track an express shipment?  Having a brain fart, I've only had one package expressed and it was because I won a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit:  nvm, track by shipper's reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Can someone refresh my memory on how to track an express shipment?  Having a brain fart, I've only had one package expressed and it was because I won a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Use you're tracking number in your countries shipping courier's website under "track"

It might also be DHL so use DHL'S website's, tracking option.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

Order number in shipper's reference and check date is within range


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Grabbed the "waybill number" so I can use that.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Finally got the Korea's most wanted box, and the Makeup Helper is not my color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Beautiful packaging though.


I use it for a bronzer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you can always use it as a highligher or bronzer too


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 12, 2014)

*cries!! i missed the cacao box!!!!! this is what i get for sleeping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> *cries!! i missed the cacao box!!!!! this is what i get for sleeping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


good morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> Order number in shipper's reference and check date is within range


You were the person who figured this out, right @@Jane George? I feel like you deserve MUTer of the year for that--it has changed the game for people waiting on DHL deliveries!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 12, 2014)

No someone else showed me once a while ago. I am just a nerd that memorises these things.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> When that lady was posting on FB I suggested something like that, create your own bundle perhaps with ship dates of within 2 weeks of each other (or even a week...) I love the idea of bundles but I rarely see two together I want.


What fb group was this? I generally avoid Facebook, but this is very interesting.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh my god, my USA order stuff from a month ago is figured out. @@biancardi Have you emailed them yet? They're actually doing something about it.

"Okay so we have figured out what went wrong. When you ordered the items we realized they were backordered and so the orders were supposed to be cancelled and refunded, and you were supposed to be notified. But there was some miscommunication and that is why you never got your orders. We are so sorry! But we are working on fulfilling your orders today!"

Huzzahhhhh


----------



## Andi B (Sep 12, 2014)

Holy crap! There is a CutiePieMarzia box that was just listed on eBay yesterday, and it's already up to $63 (plus the cost of expedited shipping)! :blink:

Wish I'd ordered a few extra! :lol:


----------



## blinded (Sep 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> What fb group was this? I generally avoid Facebook, but this is very interesting.


It's a group called Memebox Addicts.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oh my god, my USA order stuff from a month ago is figured out. @@biancardi Have you emailed them yet? They're actually doing something about it.
> 
> "Okay so we have figured out what went wrong. When you ordered the items we realized they were backordered and so the orders were supposed to be cancelled and refunded, and you were supposed to be notified. But there was some miscommunication and that is why you never got your orders. We are so sorry! But we are working on fulfilling your orders today!"
> 
> Huzzahhhhh


I haven't gotten that email yet, but Lupita @memebox has been working to get my orders shipped out - so, I hope mine will go out today  too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Holy crap! There is a CutiePieMarzia box that was just listed on eBay yesterday, and it's already up to $63 (plus the cost of expedited shipping)! :blink:
> 
> Wish I'd ordered a few extra! :lol:


wow!! Someone must want it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

omg 169 new posts...

I'm going to pretend that I read them all because I feel like I'll never catch up if I try LOL

This thread is crazy sometimes haha!  :blink:

&lt;3


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't gotten that email yet, but Lupita @memebox has been working to get my orders shipped out - so, I hope mine will go out today  too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think Lupita is the only one in charge, she's working on mine too. At least they're finally figured out though!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I think Lupita is the only one in charge, she's working on mine too. At least they're finally figured out though!!


I like Minju Kim, he/she is very quick with responding to emails.


----------



## catyz (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea, I had both and another person but I find Minju Kim to be the best one. I think the other person is named Jiwon. Don't bother with her, as she doesn't even read the content of the email. I asked for shop shipping time and she just forwarded me the boxes shipping weblink.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 12, 2014)

So we are talking about individual CS people now? lol~ I like the new system, we know who we are dealing with, and we give them instant feedbank. Nice job, Memebox!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 12, 2014)

go blow up their facebook with suggestions for branded boxes.

edit:  I misunderstood, they asked "what brands you would like to see on memebox" not what brands for branded boxes... but they asked it on the new banila co box announcement so I think its fair to request branded boxes there, as well.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 12, 2014)

I just picked up my CoffeeBreakWithDani box today. Beautiful box, with the mint and little coffee cup on it! Excited to try everything out, even though I only really got it for the Nuganic sunblock and the Miguhara B.P cream.

In related news, I just finished my second Nuganic sunblock (I scrape them to the last drop)... good thing I have _four more_. I'm not lying when I say that this sunblock is my HG. I've even bought and tried other sunscreens (Paula's Choice, Ombrelle, Nutrogena, Biore) and none of them except *maybe* the Biore compares, at least for my skin. Though I think I'm going to crack open that Finco (?) sunscreen from the Summer box this weekend to try that out. The formula is similar to the Nuganic, but I think it's a bit less expensive.

Has anyone tried the Dewytree Ginseng Black Tea mask that isn't sensitive to ginseng? How about the Hanskin Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB? Or the Chamos Acaci Snail Anti Wrinkle Eye Cream?

It's been so long since I've had a Memebox I was excited for. &lt;3333


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 12, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Holy crap! There is a CutiePieMarzia box that was just listed on eBay yesterday, and it's already up to $63 (plus the cost of expedited shipping)! :blink:
> 
> Wish I'd ordered a few extra! :lol:


I saw that! I mean can't you pretty much pick up all that stuff for that price on eBay or elsewhere? Seems nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I saw that! I mean can't you pretty much pick up all that stuff for that price on eBay or elsewhere? Seems nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But hey! Someone will be crazy enough to buy it haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So we are talking about individual CS people now? lol~ I like the new system, we know who we are dealing with, and we give them instant feedbank. Nice job, Memebox!


Seriously, Meme CS went from sub-zero to hero overnight. My main (kpop) blog is followed mainly by teenagers and early-20-somethings, so I didn't even really talk about Memebox there while the customer service things were really bad--it seemed cruel to have young people spend their available cash on something that would lead to CS nightmares they're not ready to handle (...I'm not ready to handle). Good CS really changes the game and I'm WAY more excited about Memebox now. I'm so glad things are moving for y'all!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So we are talking about individual CS people now? lol~ I like the new system, we know who we are dealing with, and we give them instant feedbank. Nice job, Memebox!


yes, it is!!  Lani is also great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They must have really ramped up their CS in the last week, because it has been fantastic!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish I could be as enthusiastic about the CS. I'm still waiting on a replacement for a broken item they supposedly sent me on Sept 4. I asked for a tracking #, but they didn't give me one. When they originally said they were going to ship it on Sept 4, they said it would ship express, but if that were the case, I would have gotten it by now, right? The problem is, I have a paypal dispute which will close on 9/16 if I don't escalate it. I was hoping to get the item so I could close it, but now I'm doubting it will get here before the 9/16 deadline. I really don't know what to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

They're really great lately about answering e-mails, but I'm having an issue with something that they were supposed to send me for review. I got an e-mail about some Sally's Box products (just a few sheet masks etc) and they asked me if I'd want to review them. That was on August 21st. I accepted, and then they said they would sent them out "by the end of next week." It's now the 12th of September, so I shot them a messages just asking if they were delaying the shipment because of the holiday or if they had already been sent out etc. I got responses to all my other messages except for that one. Which is irritating because as a blogger I have a very tight schedule and I like to know when things are arriving so I don't get overwhelmed. =/ C'mon Lupita...send me a response!

Also I have a bunch of Memepoints to spend and none of the boxes are really striking my fancy at this point. I had my cart full and I just stared at it and felt so unenthusiastic, so I just decided to skip it and wait. I really only want to buy bundles with express shipping now that they have had such slow shipping lately...my earth and sea is still no where to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 12, 2014)

I wish I had saved the email with the name of the CS person who understood my shipping problem ( the Moisture Surge box that was headed for CA).

That person was AMAZING in that they responded to my incoming email within an hour and had the problem resolved. 
I had been emailing for 3 weeks.

I definitely think they have bi-lingual or multi-lingual people working in CS now. 

I told the person who helped me that he ( I think it was a male name) should get paid more for being so helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I won't ever take good Memebox CS for granted after this.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 12, 2014)

For those in the U.S., they are offering free shipping on all USA Exclusives purchases again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They're really great lately about answering e-mails, but I'm having an issue with something that they were supposed to send me for review. I got an e-mail about some Sally's Box products (just a few sheet masks etc) and they asked me if I'd want to review them. That was on August 21st. I accepted, and then they said they would sent them out "by the end of next week." It's now the 12th of September, so I shot them a messages just asking if they were delaying the shipment because of the holiday or if they had already been sent out etc. I got responses to all my other messages except for that one. Which is irritating because as a blogger I have a very tight schedule and I like to know when things are arriving so I don't get overwhelmed. =/ C'mon Lupita...send me a response!
> 
> Also I have a bunch of Memepoints to spend and none of the boxes are really striking my fancy at this point. I had my cart full and I just stared at it and felt so unenthusiastic, so I just decided to skip it and wait. I really only want to buy bundles with express shipping now *that they have had such slow shipping lately...my earth and sea is still no where to be found.*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep, I hear ya.....

I am going to make a suggestion to memebox about the shipping and to have them change it back....I think everyone here should let them know about it if they hate the new shipping method of registered mail.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

So, I was complaining about the RM, right?  Over the LR?

Well, I'm changing my tune.

This is hands down the fastest my Memebox has ever left LAX ever.  Fluke? Maybe?  Or due to being RM instead of LR? 

I guess I don't mind having no update between "shipment origin" and "arrival at LAX"  if RM means it moves up on the priority queue for getting on a plane to my state.

Edit: it usually takes between 16-20 days for me to get a Memebox Standard shipping.  It looks like this time it will only take 12 and thats a record!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hey're really great lately about answering e-mails, but I'm having an issue with something that they were supposed to send me for review.


Ahh--yeah, I won a giveaway box and it's currently being sorted out. But it's been a few days since I sent the inquiry and received a response that they're working on it. I seriously wonder if they fired all of their existing CS staff effective 1 September and brought in a totally new outside CS team or something because it seems like a whole bunch of information didn't make the jump from August to September.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 12, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I wish I could be as enthusiastic about the CS. I'm still waiting on a replacement for a broken item they supposedly sent me on Sept 4. I asked for a tracking #, but they didn't give me one. When they originally said they were going to ship it on Sept 4, they said it would ship express, but if that were the case, I would have gotten it by now, right? The problem is, I have a paypal dispute which will close on 9/16 if I don't escalate it. I was hoping to get the item so I could close it, but now I'm doubting it will get here before the 9/16 deadline. I really don't know what to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I Have about four or five boxes that I am still waiting for the latest being the Anti Aging3. So, I was just told that it did ship out (10 days ago) but there's still no tracking information available!  Really?!?!?!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, it is!!  Lani is also great too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They must have really ramped up their CS in the last week, because it has been fantastic!


YES Lani is the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super fast responds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 12, 2014)

Just bought a white tablet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... I thought lets think outside the "box" and not go for black, just for once! aaaah so scary!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So, I was complaining about the RM, right?  Over the LR?
> 
> Well, I'm changing my tune.
> 
> ...


with the exception of mid August, it would take me an average of 9 days with Memebox Standard shipping.  This is much worse over here.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 12, 2014)

So I emailed at 9AM about reviews I'd done on my blog. *Twenty minutes later *I get the following:

"Thanks so much! I am awarding 21 Meme Points to your account so you could shop for more boxes "

Lupita, girl, we are finally speaking the same language! Way to go CS!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

I feel so bad that I had to give the CS a bad rating but I wrote to them telling about this new registered mail and that they are declaring a ridiculous small amount on the customs form and also that I prefered the other method of shipping and the girl just replied: thank you for your suggestions, if you have more in mind just contact us again grrrrrrrrrrrtt &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I gave her a bad rating and wrote why she is so vague in her answer


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 12, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I feel so bad that I had to give the CS a bad rating but I wrote to them telling about this new registered mail and that they are declaring a ridiculous small amount on the customs form and also that I prefered the other method of shipping and the girl just replied: thank you for your suggestions, if you have more in mind just contact us again grrrrrrrrrrrtt &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I gave her a bad rating and wrote why she is so vague in her answer


I'm not sure what else you expected her to say.  She can't change the way the mail is shipped but she can add your suggestion to the rest.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm not sure what else you expected her to say. She can't change the way the mail is shipped but she can add your suggestion to the rest.


They use to declare $15.99 in my boxes and bow they are declaring $0.16. I explained it to them and this can cause trouble with customs here. She could at least let people that do the labels know it :/


----------



## thedreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

drikajp said:


> They use to declare $15.99 in my boxes and bow they are declaring $0.16. I explained it to them and this can cause trouble with customs here. She could at least let people that do the labels know it :/


Wait, they declared the box at under $1? How weird, maybe they meant $16 and had a typo making the label...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 12, 2014)

Someone's jackpot box was also declared a $0.16 value which held it up at customs.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what happened to the contest help by Cutiepiemarzia where she was giving away 50 of her collab boxes with Memebox?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Someone's jackpot box was also declared a $0.16 value which held it up at customs.


Yeah, I believe it was 2catsinJapan.

I think that it is a bit unfair to hold the customer service person accountable for that, seeing as to how they are two different departments. It is possible that she forwarded the information, or perhaps she simply did not really understand, but that doesn't necessarily mean she was trying to simply brush you off. I've had a few people respond to my issues where it seemed like they were being ignored, only for someone else to come in and respond, so it could have been similar to that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the contest help by Cutiepiemarzia where she was giving away 50 of her collab boxes with Memebox?


I don't have any details, but I know that other people around the web have asked and the general response is ??? Memebox customer service seems to have changed drastically overnight and in the course of that a giveaway box that I should have received and some items for review that @@MissJexie should have received haven't been sent and the CS staff is looking into it. So I'm not surprised if Memebox hasn't sent things to the winners. I recommend asking them about it on their facebook page--they may need a reminder.


----------



## ellabella10 (Sep 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I was just trying to give a review on the berrisure - it is okay, but I didn't find it to be a must-have product. I have reviewed the 7 second masks here in the past, but anyway, they are super easy, for those mornings where you don't have a lot of time to focus on skincare. They fit over your fingers like a little mitt and you first use the raised dots side to exfoliate and gently cleanse your skin (it should be clean already, but it does an exfoliation) and then flip the mitt to the other smooth side and massage the essence onto your skin for 7 seconds.
> 
> it is refreshing and hydrating! and quick.


Skin79 do a 10 second sheet mask which is similar but doesn't have the exfoliating side


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 12, 2014)

I hate this RM thing. I have 3 boxes that were mailed on 9/2, last scan 9/5 in incheon and nothing since. Before they used to arrive 7-10 days, and it's already been 10 days...my cutie pie box took 22 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

I think coffeebreakwithdani only got to give away 5 boxes. That is pretty biased. But I don't know if anybody ever got theirs.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 12, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I hate this RM thing. I have 3 boxes that were mailed on 9/2, last scan 9/5 in incheon and nothing since. Before they used to arrive 7-10 days, and it's already been 10 days...my cutie pie box took 22 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My anti-aging box just left Korea after 8 days :/


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

So that code works for me, and with points, I can get the Dessert/Hair &amp; Body 4 combo for $27. Any thoughts on either of those? Dessert I'm sure will be cute stuff, it's the H&amp;B I'm iffy on, I've never gotten one of those  before.

I was also considering Jeju/Korea's Most Wanted 2, but I have E&amp;S coming (someday), won't that probably be similar to Jeju? And is KMW mostly makeup? Hm.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> So that code works for me, and with points, I can get the Dessert/Hair &amp; Body 4 combo for $27. Any thoughts on either of those? Dessert I'm sure will be cute stuff, it's the H&amp;B I'm iffy on, I've never gotten one of those  before.
> 
> I was also considering Jeju/Korea's Most Wanted 2, but I have E&amp;S coming (someday), won't that probably be similar to Jeju? And is KMW mostly makeup? Hm.


I'm really into skincare type stuff, so I always buy the Hair and Body boxes. The Hair and Body 2 wasn't all that great, but I was pleased with the third one. Honestly, if you're on the fence, I would check out the unboxings for previous ones.

I think the Dessert box will be what people expected from that Sweets Scent Box. I think the dessert value set will be gone really fast.


----------



## yunii (Sep 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What is going on with the affiliate codes, are they not doing them anymore? Someone gave me the code and said it will take off $5, and it's working on all of my accounts (the other one only worked on some of them, which makes no sense to me). But I much rather use affiliate codes where someone other than Memebox makes a little bit of money!
> 
> On a side note...Thanks for posting about the free shipping for USA Exclusives. There's still some masks on sale that are left.


Thank you for the code and the heads up on USA free shipping. I picked up 2 masks for free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really into skincare type stuff, so I always buy the Hair and Body boxes. The Hair and Body 2 wasn't all that great, but I was pleased with the third one. Honestly, if you're on the fence, I would check out the unboxings for previous ones.
> 
> I think the Dessert box will be what people expected from that Sweets Scent Box. I think the dessert value set will be gone really fast.


I'm mostly concerned H&amp;B will have more Hair than Body,  haha. I don't use Hair stuff or Hair masks or anything like that.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm mostly concerned H&amp;B will have more Hair than Body,  haha. I don't use Hair stuff or Hair masks or anything like that.


Ohhh, that would be a bit risky then. I don't recall the breakdown, but there's definitely always some hair things. I'm not into hairspray/gels and so on, but I do love shampoos and the silly hair treatments.

@yuuni At first I considered not posting it because Memebox seems to change that sort of stuff once they notice it, but they're only offering it for the weekend, and I have a feeling that that may be the reason no new codes have been released! Probably going to wait until just after the weekend is up. Besides, I'd like the ladies on here to get a chance to take advantage of it before all the masks sell out, which will be within hours I'm sure, haha.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 12, 2014)

Man, people in the US get it lucky! If I were them, I'd get FREE masks with the $5 off codes! Free shipping, free products, what's there not to take advantage of love?

Anyway, sorry if this has been posted before, or doesn't fit the memebox thread, but Mnet (yes, the Korean TV channel) has a beauty box! They're working in collaboration with TV show Get It Beauty (that Memebox works with). Their box is $40, but has free shipping and contains 7 full sized products (if you count the mini eyeliner set as full)!

Is anyone interested?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Man, people in the US get it lucky! If I were them, I'd get FREE masks with the $5 off codes! Free shipping, free products, what's there not to take advantage of love?
> 
> Anyway, sorry if this has been posted before, or doesn't fit the memebox thread, but Mnet (yes, the Korean TV channel) has a beauty box! They're working in collaboration with TV show Get It Beauty (that Memebox works with). Their box is $40, but has free shipping and contains 7 full sized products (if you count the mini eyeliner set as full)!
> 
> Is anyone interested?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OH MY GOD THANK YOU. I've been eyeing that eyeliner in the Korean Memeshop and I WANT. WOW

Edit: OMG IT HAS FREE SHIPPING YASSSSSSSSSS I'M GOING TO CRY


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

Phew! I had $50 in Memepoints that I was hoarding but I really wanted to save them for a express shipping bundle that I was actually interested in...but I caved 

those cheapship coupons are pretty decent especially if you get 3 boxes ($14 off is pretty awesome!) I bought step-by-step skincare, Holika Holika and Global #17, used my memepoints, a $5 off affiliate link discount and the cheapship3 coupon code and got all 3 for just $35 total.

Had to put it on my credit card because I'm broke right now but I keep telling myself what a great deal I got and it's softening the blow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Phew! I had $50 in Memepoints that I was hoarding but I really wanted to save them for a express shipping bundle that I was actually interested in...but I caved
> 
> those cheapship coupons are pretty decent especially if you get 3 boxes ($14 off is pretty awesome!) I bought step-by-step skincare, Holika Holika and Global #17, used my memepoints, a $5 off affiliate link discount and the cheapship3 coupon code and got all 3 for just $35 total.
> 
> Had to put it on my credit card because I'm broke right now but I keep telling myself what a great deal I got and it's softening the blow lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that is a terrific deal! I bought 3 boxes in the morning for $80 and that to me is already a good deal already since I have no pts, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> that is a terrific deal! I bought 3 boxes in the morning for $80 and that to me is already a good deal already since I have no pts, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would have been what I paid if I hadn't been hoarding the crap out of my points for the past month LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the cheapship3 coupon is fantastic. $14 off of 3 boxes is really good, it's basically like only paying for shipping for 1 box. Since that coupon is over on the 14th, I really had to suck it up and use it along with my hoard of points so I could get a good deal. I really hate spending any more than like $23 on a Memebox, so I thought it would be a good time to get step-by-step skincare and Holika since they're on my "too expensive" list usually lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't have any details, but I know that other people around the web have asked and the general response is ??? Memebox customer service seems to have changed drastically overnight and in the course of that a giveaway box that I should have received and some items for review that @@MissJexie should have received haven't been sent and the CS staff is looking into it. So I'm not surprised if Memebox hasn't sent things to the winners. I recommend asking them about it on their facebook page--they may need a reminder.


I ended up emailing them. Don't think anyone is working at this hour but hope I hear something about it tomorrow.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 12, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I ended up emailing them. Don't think anyone is working at this hour but hope I hear something about it tomorrow.


The Memebox website (in some ways) should have a banner saying "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here." Also, they don't usually work on the weekends. But I hope you hear something soon--3 or 4 million subscribers is a lot of people to piss off. ahahaha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 12, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Man, people in the US get it lucky! If I were them, I'd get FREE masks with the $5 off codes! Free shipping, free products, what's there not to take advantage of love?


Thank you for this idea, just went through my accounts and got 10 masks for free   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

I am not liking the total abuse of the free shipping at the moment. The black detox mask sold out while I was checking out.. I was even paying for a couple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OH MY GOD THANK YOU. I've been eyeing that eyeliner in the Korean Memeshop and I WANT. WOW
> 
> Edit: OMG IT HAS FREE SHIPPING YASSSSSSSSSS I'M GOING TO CRY


You're welcome! I enabled you lol. Is the box a good value for you? $40 is a bit steep and there's no codes, but I wonder how much the set costs! Plus, there's a foundation, mask, tint, etc. A pretty nice box!



Kelly Silva said:


> Thank you for this idea, just went through my accounts and got 10 masks for free   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol, you're welcome. I think people did this when the shipping promotion first came out, so they all got the Missha cleanser for free. So envious! I wonder if memebox will catch up and stop people from doing so?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 12, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am not liking the total abuse of the free shipping at the moment. The black detox mask sold out while I was checking out.. I was even paying for a couple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That;s not cool.


----------



## avarier (Sep 12, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> You're welcome! I enabled you lol. Is the box a good value for you? $40 is a bit steep and there's no codes, but I wonder how much the set costs! Plus, there's a foundation, mask, tint, etc. A pretty nice box!
> 
> lol, you're welcome. I think people did this when the shipping promotion first came out, so they all got the Missha cleanser for free. So envious! I wonder if memebox will catch up and stop people from doing so?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Since they read this thread and make changes accordingly, yes, it will change. Especially since everybody is being quite blatant about abusing the system right now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 12, 2014)

I honestly don't think it matters that there was a code. Free shipping on masks that are $2.40 are bound to sell out in a free shipping weekend. The Missha cleansers sold out quickly because it's Missha and they were $5. I bought like 4 then without using a code. Paid full price. But I'll never buy a thing from the US shop without free shipping.


----------



## avarier (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I honestly don't think it matters that there was a code. Free shipping on masks that are $2.40 are bound to sell out in a free shipping weekend. The Missha cleansers sold out quickly because it's Missha and they were $5. I bought like 4 then without using a code. Paid full price. But I'll never buy a thing from the US shop without free shipping.


It does matter that there is a code because you wouldn't have gotten 10 for free across your accounts without it.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 13, 2014)

avarier said:


> Since they read this thread and make changes accordingly, yes, it will change. Especially since everybody is being quite blatant about abusing the system right now.


Welp, it happened before, and they still put the free shipping promotion back. I don't think they're that dumb to put themselves in a position where people can abuse it. I'm just surprised that it's still on, and maybe they have a reason for letting it be there? I don't think people are abusing the system (unless they make multiple purchases on different accounts). But they're a business. They would know better than let people cheat their system.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow, I had to catch up with everything since I worked late, but I am super excited about the holika holika box spoiler, I'm almost done with me second bottle of that cleansing oil and I looooove it!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> You're welcome! I enabled you lol. Is the box a good value for you? $40 is a bit steep and there's no codes, but I wonder how much the set costs! Plus, there's a foundation, mask, tint, etc. A pretty nice box!


I think it's a really good value. The Dr. Jart cushion alone is $46 in Sephora--we all know that's steep and crazy, but MWAVE actually undervalued the box--I suspect it's worth way more than $100 at retail. The Clio liners are something like $17 on sale in the Memebox Korea Memeshop, so with the 10% handling charge by the shopping service and shipping, they would be in the $21-3 range-ish. Two cushions? CUH-RAZY. I might actually find one that matches my skin waaaa. And Mediheal is a great mask brand--I've paid something like $6 for them at NYC's Skylake. The gloss is interesting, but we've seen it in Memeboxes. And the gel sunscreen looks cool. So altogether, for $43 (I added tracking) I think that this is a good deal for me. I love that the whole thing is unboxed, these are all known brands, and there's a makeup emphasis. Plus I'm a total GIB fangirl omg. I'll review it and compare it to Memebox--it will be interesting to see if it can basically beat the value of a two-box value set.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think it's a really good value. The Dr. Jart cushion alone is $46 in Sephora--we all know that's steep and crazy, but MWAVE actually undervalued the box--I suspect it's worth way more than $100 at retail. The Clio liners are something like $17 on sale in the Memebox Korea Memeshop, so with the 10% handling charge by the shopping service and shipping, they would be in the $21-3 range-ish. Two cushions? CUH-RAZY. I might actually find one that matches my skin waaaa. And Mediheal is a great mask brand--I've paid something like $6 for them at NYC's Skylake. The gloss is interesting, but we've seen it in Memeboxes. And the gel sunscreen looks cool. So altogether, for $43 (I added tracking) I think that this is a good deal for me. I love that the whole thing is unboxed, these are all known brands, and there's a makeup emphasis. Plus I'm a total GIB fangirl omg. I'll review it and compare it to Memebox--it will be interesting to see if it can basically beat the value of a two-box value set.


Wow, that's crazy! I didn't think it'd be so much. Honestly, if you buy the box and then sell the contents separately, people would be interested enough that you'd PROFIT. I'm tempted by the eyeliner set, but the box itself is way out of my budget. Oh well. Hopefully Mnet will release some cheaper, awesome boxes like this later on!


----------



## yunii (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Man, people in the US get it lucky! If I were them, I'd get FREE masks with the $5 off codes! Free shipping, free products, what's there not to take advantage of love?
> 
> Anyway, sorry if this has been posted before, or doesn't fit the memebox thread, but Mnet (yes, the Korean TV channel) has a beauty box! They're working in collaboration with TV show Get It Beauty (that Memebox works with). Their box is $40, but has free shipping and contains 7 full sized products (if you count the mini eyeliner set as full)!
> 
> Is anyone interested?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to buy it but cannot figure out how to set up an account.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 13, 2014)

yunii said:


> I want to buy it but cannot figure out how to set up an account.


 A box will pop up to sign up once you click "add to cart".


----------



## yunii (Sep 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> A box will pop up to sign up once you click "add to cart".


I got the sign in page not sign up.. Grrrr it might not like my iPad


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

yunii said:


> I want to buy it but cannot figure out how to set up an account.


I wrestled with the account and checking out for seriously 45 minutes, it was awful. You need to set up an account linked to an email--I had it linked to twitter at first, is that the problem?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Wow, that's crazy! I didn't think it'd be so much. Honestly, if you buy the box and then sell the contents separately, people would be interested enough that you'd PROFIT. I'm tempted by the eyeliner set, but the box itself is way out of my budget. Oh well. Hopefully Mnet will release some cheaper, awesome boxes like this later on!


Yeah, it's pretty wild. MWAVE should have sent this out for reviews or something. And it looks like it's been around since KCON in August because GIB was in California for that and some kpop artists received boxes as gifts (Spica). This actually seems like a GIB box--I'm getting a strong curation/selection vibe from this. Wow, this might be one of the rare boxes I review that my readers can actually still buy. Hmm--but matching the value of two Memeboxes is tough--I have zero MWAVE credits or whatever, so this was a rock solid $43 purchase. Super curious...can't wait for it to arrive--it looks like it ships immediately!


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, it's pretty wild. MWAVE should have sent this out for reviews or something. And it looks like it's been around since KCON in August because GIB was in California for that and some kpop artists received boxes as gifts (Spica). This actually seems like a GIB box--I'm getting a strong curation/selection vibe from this. Wow, this might be one of the rare boxes I review that my readers can actually still buy. Hmm--but matching the value of two Memeboxes is tough--I have zero MWAVE credits or whatever, so this was a rock solid $43 purchase. Super curious...can't wait for it to arrive--it looks like it ships immediately!


Yeah, I'd seen it a few weeks ago, but didn't think to post it here. Then I realised that some people might actually like it here, so why not? It's still not sold out though haha. I think it was realised mid August, because that's when I received an email about the beauty box from Mwave. If they plan to release future boxes, I definitely think they should have more promotions! Memebox is king at promotions. They even managed to get my sucked into it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 13, 2014)

No one is "abusing" anything.

Get it, girls.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 13, 2014)

Did anyone's OMG 2 and Cute 2 express bundle go to a weird US hub? My boxes always come into LA because I live in California, but this time mine just showed up in Ohio? Super weird, it didn't even get scanned at New York customs or anything.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Did anyone's OMG 2 and Cute 2 express bundle go to a weird US hub? My boxes always come into LA because I live in California, but this time mine just showed up in Ohio? Super weird, it didn't even get scanned at New York customs or anything.


Yes, I live in Seattle and they have come to me from Cincinnati before.  I still get it the next day.  It must take a fast jet  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Memebox website (in some ways) should have a banner saying "Abandon all hope, ye who enter here." Also, they don't usually work on the weekends. But I hope you hear something soon--3 or 4 million subscribers is a lot of people to piss off. ahahaha


Well hopefully they get it sorted out soon. Cause everyone is wondering what happened to it.



fanserviced said:


> I wrestled with the account and checking out for seriously 45 minutes, it was awful. You need to set up an account linked to an email--I had it linked to twitter at first, is that the problem?


I just looked at this box and I kinda want it lol. Even though I don't think I'll use everything in the box, the Code and Dr. Jart looks really tempting. But what if Memebox comes out with some super awesome box at the end of the month (not jinxing it, *knocks on wood*) then I won't be able to get it if I get this box. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

ignore this. you already discussed that


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://mwaveshop.interest.me/index.php/get-k-beauty-box.html
> 
> isn't it made by memebox as it is 'get it beauty'.


(apologies if I'm telling you things you already know--I'm just really passionate about GIB) Get It Beauty is a really awesome tv show on Onstyle that was originally hosted by Eugene and now hosted by Yoo In Na. It's known for blind tests (when I go to TonyMoly's shop products that have won or placed in the blind tests have a special GIB sticker on them). I think that the Memebox Korea monthly boxes are called "Get It Beauty Box by Memebox," but I may be wrong. So this doesn't seem to be by Memebox--or at least not Memebox global. Maybe it's done with Memebox Korea? But there's no Memebox branding on this--it's seems to just be MWAVE and GIB.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

Wait--Sunmi (of the Wonder Girls, now a solo star) did her own Full Moon Memebox for Meme-K (Full Moon is the name of her latest mini album)? It looks ADORABLE. It's wildly overpriced on the site I linked to, but wow that's really cool. I really want all the Memebox Korea collaboration boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

okie cokie... i am not really 'down' with korean culture.... or uk culture lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes, I live in Seattle and they have come to me from Cincinnati before.  I still get it the next day.  It must take a fast jet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh ok, was just weird to see! I mean I figured it would still get here since they won't be delivered until Monday anyways because weekends just shut down all the fun things (like getting Memeboxes!)


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh ok, was just weird to see! I mean I figured it would still get here since they won't be delivered until Monday anyways because weekends just shut down all the fun things (like getting Memeboxes!)


I was really confused about why it would take such aroundabout route but it's happened several times with no issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait--Sunmi (of the Wonder Girls, now a solo star) did her own Full Moon Memebox for Meme-K (Full Moon is the name of her latest mini album)? It looks ADORABLE. It's wildly overpriced on the site I linked to, but wow that's really cool. I really want all the Memebox Korea collaboration boxes!


If that is a Kate eyeshadow I see, then yes, I have all those items! The Vedacell is not the best shampoo I've used...but that box is adorbs.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> You're welcome! I enabled you lol. Is the box a good value for you? $40 is a bit steep and there's no codes, but I wonder how much the set costs! Plus, there's a foundation, mask, tint, etc. A pretty nice box!
> 
> lol, you're welcome. I think people did this when the shipping promotion first came out, so they all got the Missha cleanser for free. So envious! I wonder if memebox will catch up and stop people from doing so?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think i miht buy one just to see and review/ unbox. Its not a bad deal and with two cushions, u stole my heart! I am about to check out and $40 is shipping included already. Its pretty much almost the same as us getting a superbox anyways, $35 + $6.99 shipping.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 13, 2014)

Um, did anyone get that affiliate email for September? Im confused as to what "coupon" to put in my blog or what to tell my friends and family.. is it just that they use my affiliate link and then they get that $5 off? Or is there an actual code?


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought I was going crazy! Glad it wasn't just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

affiliates - we have an affiliate only thread for questions, etc

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> affiliates - we have an affiliate only thread for questions, etc
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


THANKS!! I was looking for this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I think i miht buy one just to see and review/ unbox. Its not a bad deal and with two cushions, u stole my heart! I am about to check out and $40 is shipping included already. Its pretty much almost the same as us getting a superbox anyways, $35 + $6.99 shipping.


That's true! I also think it would be great to buy it, and then make a comparison between it and memebox. Dr. Jart also seems like quite a pricey brand, so I'd think the box is definitely of value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> That's true! I also think it would be great to buy it, and then make a comparison between it and memebox. Dr. Jart also seems like quite a pricey brand, so I'd think the box is definitely of value.


Yea i checked up on the dr jart bb bounce beauty and it is a whooping $58 before tax for it! LOL yea.... Kinda sealed the deal.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I think i miht buy one just to see and review/ unbox. Its not a bad deal and with two cushions, u stole my heart! I am about to check out and $40 is shipping included already. Its pretty much almost the same as us getting a superbox anyways, $35 + $6.99 shipping.


I think my prayers for a box with cushions are answered--but with a cost. I never buy my superboxes for &gt;30 because of country tax (tho Memebox does mark them as gift). $40 is still a little too steep for me although the value is legit-ly $100. Gosh what a dilemma...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think my prayers for a box with cushions are answered--but with a cost. I never buy my superboxes for &gt;30 because of country tax (tho Memebox does mark them as gift). $40 is still a little too steep for me although the value is legit-ly $100. Gosh what a dilemma...


Just dooooo itttt~ its two less memeboxes. Think about it, you buy two less memeboxes with things u might or might not use and end up with a stash of products sitting there. This one has TWO cushion foundation and bb cream and other things that you would like! And for $40 shipping included, its pretty much like a memebox for $33+ $6.99.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think my prayers for a box with cushions are answered--but with a cost. I never buy my superboxes for &gt;30 because of country tax (tho Memebox does mark them as gift). $40 is still a little too steep for me although the value is legit-ly $100. Gosh what a dilemma...


I'm not trying to talk you out of or into anything, as you are so well- versed in K- beauty, but I think Memebox will have a great cushion compact in one of the 3 " brand name" boxes still on the site. I'd really think that out of the 3, one has to have something that is now so basic but still chic in K culture. 

I know we don't " know" but I bet they release a great spoiler as the boxes don't seem to be flying off the virtual shelves, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

If you want a specific product I would go for a box like that where all contents are revealed as tbh when we really think something will be in a box we are often disappointed


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm not trying to talk you out of or into anything, as you are so well- versed in K- beauty, but I think Memebox will have a great cushion compact in one of the 3 " brand name" boxes still on the site. I'd really think that out of the 3, one has to have something that is now so basic but still chic in K culture.
> 
> I know we don't " know" but I bet they release a great spoiler as the boxes don't seem to be flying off the virtual shelves, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Or she can buy the box, keep the cushion and sell the rest. Pure profit.... U might make more money back then what u spend.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If you want a specific product I would go for a box like that where all contents are revealed as tbh when we really think something will be in a box we are often disappointed


Good point, but I have some hope that they will release a really great spoiler for the new Banila Co. box because the other two burned a lot of people. At some point, you either get it right or you lose all credibility with customers over the " greatness" of the collaboration boxes in general, I think.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Or she can buy the box, keep the cushion and sell the rest. Pure profit.... U might make more money back then what u spend.


Where do you sell cosmetics? eBay? And what's to keep some shyster buyer from saying the item is counterfeit which is one of eBay's hugest bugaboos?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm in a big ole beauty Mask buying mode. I keep eyeing the Sally's Box set. ( I have simple tastes in sheet masks.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Where do you sell cosmetics? eBay? And what's to keep some shyster buyer from saying the item is counterfeit which is one of eBay's hugest bugaboos?


I just sell it on here! I wouldnt do ebay unless im desperate since they charge for posting, then they charge a% after it is sold. I just posted a pic on my blog and told people to email me and then we go through paypal for transaction. Same here, either swap or sell, just messaged, then paypal it. Make sure to ask the person to send the funds as gift so u don't get charged! But dont be shady and get the money and not send the products. LOL must be a decent human being


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

I just bought the mnet beauty box. Pretty much paid $19 usd out of pocket since i had some funds from selling some stuff recently! Ohhh yea. Life is good LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I just sell it on here! I wouldnt do ebay unless im desperate since they charge for posting, then they charge a% after it is sold. I just posted a pic on my blog and told people to email me and then we go through paypal for transaction. Same here, either swap or sell, just messaged, then paypal it. Make sure to ask the person to send the funds as gift so u don't get charged! But dont be shady and get the money and not send the products. LOL must be a decent human being


I never knew people buy and sell om MUT. I am so naive. Also not been here long.

I know how private transactions go due to my hobby in a completely different realm ( which also involves Korea-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

Never would cheat a person- in fact, the few times I've done private sales, I've sent a free item of value along with the one I sold. Always leave them wanting more applies to selling, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

*When does Memebox usually re-stock sold out boxes? *I was in a groove with getting in on a fast restock for a while as I am a night owl but now- pfft. Totally am missing the window of re-stockings.

It's 4:22 AM where I live.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> No one is "abusing" anything.
> 
> Get it, girls.


well, if folks are snapping it up and others cannot even get one, because of the multi-accounts, that is a bit unfair.

I am being very careful now not to use multi-accounts.  I have the feeling this is something memebox is going to crack down on because of the abuse.   I know they originally promoted it as an alternative, but I have to think they are regretting it and it is showing now with the horrible registered mail shipping service (the very slow boat from China) and other things.   I do not fault the customer for trying to get the best deal, but leave some for the rest of us, please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted to get a couple of masks - but they are all gone now....I guess I snoozed and I lost!  lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Welp, it happened before, and they still put the free shipping promotion back. I don't think they're that dumb to put themselves in a position where people can abuse it. I'm just surprised that it's still on, and maybe they have a reason for letting it be there? I don't think people are abusing the system (*unless they make multiple purchases on different accounts)*. But they're a business. They would know better than let people cheat their system.


that is what people are doing....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, if folks are snapping it up and others cannot even get one, because of the multi-accounts, that is a bit unfair.
> 
> I am being very careful now not to use multi-accounts.  I have the feeling this is something memebox is going to crack down on because of the abuse.   I know they originally promoted it as an alternative, but I have to think they are regretting it and it is showing now with the horrible registered mail shipping service (the very slow boat from China) and other things.   I do not fault the customer for trying to get the best deal, but leave some for the rest of us, please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wanted to get a couple of masks - but they are all gone now....I guess I snoozed and I lost!  lol


AND I do believe that Memebox reads here. I don;'t even know what was done but if all that was acquired was a $2.50 mask, then bragging about manipulating the system for that tiny amount of product is, well, it's sad.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

re - the mwave k beauty box - the only thing that interests me is that mask - lol....

I now am on the path to find where I can purchase it!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm not trying to talk you out of or into anything, as you are so well- versed in K- beauty, but I think Memebox will have a great cushion compact in one of the 3 " brand name" boxes still on the site. I'd really think that out of the 3, one has to have something that is now so basic but still chic in K culture.
> 
> I know we don't " know" but I bet they release a great spoiler as the boxes don't seem to be flying off the virtual shelves, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You have a point though... all the ranting and wishing, if they aren't listening, someone should send them a memebox filled with cotton buds or in this case eye drops!

BB/CC cushions are really expensive, so I don't know if those will ever make it into brand boxes and if they do that will compromise the quality of the other stuff in the box (well unless they somewhat curated a really good value box). I do hope it in is one that I have purchased!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Or she can buy the box, keep the cushion and sell the rest. Pure profit.... U might make more money back then what u spend.


lol being in central EU, swapping and selling seems a little tough. Not many countries speak English or Czech here you see... and shipping will cost me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *When does Memebox usually re-stock sold out boxes? *I was in a groove with getting in on a fast restock for a while as I am a night owl but now- pfft. Totally am missing the window of re-stockings.
> 
> It's 4:22 AM where I live.


Sometimes they restock early hours here in uk and I miss out... In a way though as a mother of toddler I would rather have sleep


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Just dooooo itttt~ its two less memeboxes. Think about it, you buy two less memeboxes with things u might or might not use and end up with a stash of products sitting there. This one has TWO cushion foundation and bb cream and other things that you would like! And for $40 shipping included, its pretty much like a memebox for $33+ $6.99. LOL yes i am the devil


lol no you are not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was actually more concerned about the country's import tax. yeah and the price. You are right thats just 2 memeboxes. But maybe more if I have to pay extra for it, so maybe the next one..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> lol no you are not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was actually more concerned about the country's import tax. yeah and the price. You are right thats just 2 memeboxes. But maybe more if I have to pay extra for it, so maybe the next one..


I wish so much I could reach through the computer screens and hand you a lovely new CC cushion compact. 

Let's hope together that Memebox puts one on sale in their shop that's great quality or that one shows up in a Global box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they really have to offer one and sooner rather than later. A nice light beige.. and people will still complain. LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sometimes they restock early hours here in uk and I miss out... In a way though as a mother of toddler I would rather have sleep


Thanks, Jane. I'd give up anything I had to be the mother of a small child again. Your post brought tears to my eyes. Funny how that happens when you least expect it at my age..


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 13, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Yea i checked up on the dr jart bb bounce beauty and it is a whooping $58 before tax for it! LOL yea.... Kinda sealed the deal.


Wow, the box pretty much pays for itself for just that one item! If there is anyone who was looking to buy the Dr. Jart BB then they're in luck. They can buy it for a discounted price, and get some free stuff with it too! What a deal!



biancardi said:


> that is what people are doing....


That's true. The post I replied to didn't specify whether it was multiple account use, or just getting the masks for free, so I added my thoughts for both of the actions. But memebox allows this in the way they don't close multiple accounts. I'm REALLY surprise they don't though, because it just doesn't seem right to use multiple accounts just to use codes multiple times, like the $15 code, registration points and so on. But this is an issue for memebox to deal with, not up to me to say what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Wow, the box pretty much pays for itself for just that one item! If there is anyone who was looking to buy the Dr. Jart BB then they're in luck. They can buy it for a discounted price, and get some free stuff with it too! What a deal!
> 
> That's true. The post I replied to didn't specify whether it was multiple account use, or just getting the masks for free, so I added my thoughts for both of the actions. But memebox allows this in the way they don't close multiple accounts. I'm REALLY surprise they don't though, because it just doesn't seem right to use multiple accounts just to use codes multiple times, like the $15 code, registration points and so on. *But this is an issue for memebox to deal with, not up to me to say what's right and what's wrong.  *


agreed


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 13, 2014)

I have 2 " spare"  Memebox accounts which I don't use and I don't even know how to close them. 

Does anyone know how you do it?


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you, guys for posting the link about the get it beauty box!

I bought it, because I wanted to buy the clio gelliners &amp; Dr. Jart bb compact anyway. But the prices I found online were a bit too much! I think it's a great deal! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I wish so much I could reach through the computer screens and hand you a lovely new CC cushion compact.
> 
> Let's hope together that Memebox puts one on sale in their shop that's great quality or that one shows up in a Global box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they really have to offer one and sooner rather than later. A nice light beige.. and people will still complain. LOL


hahha yes, please! *stretches out*  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

people will always complain about anything. No one can run a business or a blog if they take into account every little detail... Yeah, we keep seeing similar stuffs recently, Memebox needs to step up from that shell.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 13, 2014)

So I have a bundle and an individual box in my cart and it won't let me use the cheapship2 code. ANGST

Considering using the code on one of the A;T Fox makeup designer kits instead, hmmmm.

ETA: This is not an affiliate code, as far as I am aware.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> So I have a bundle and an individual box in my cart and it won't let me use the cheapship2 code. ANGST


we want a code so much that I thought *ANGST* is the new code lol  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 13, 2014)

@flushblush @veritazy

LOL and do you also know what ANGST means?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(angst = fear in dutch!)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> Thank you, guys for posting the link about the get it beauty box!
> 
> I bought it, because I wanted to buy the clio gelliners &amp; Dr. Jart bb compact anyway. But the prices I found online were a bit too much! I think it's a great deal! ^^


This deal is amazing. And it looks like the cushions might come with a refill? I'm seeing 12g*2 for Dr. Jart and 15g*2 for the Code Glokolor one (and the Clio liners are listed as 45mm*5 and there are for sure five of them). I realize that giving a cushion refill is standard retail practice, but one never knows with boxes. I suppose we will know for sure once the boxes arrive. 
Something like this was what I was hoping for from the Korea's Most Wanted box. That was supposed to be a collab box with Memebox Korea's Memeshop, but I don't think I've seen any of those products there while I've seen two from the MWAVE box without looking hard. This is kind of a splurge box, but the quality, wow.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> @flushblush @veritazy
> 
> LOL and do you also know what ANGST means?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (angst = fear in dutch!)


Its a similar thing in english, but like more like annoyance at something, but like a sad annoyance haha.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Its a similar thing in english, but like more like annoyance at something, but like a sad annoyance haha.


like a sulky teenager undergoing puberty. lol  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

@ geee I really want to see memebox match up before we all run to mwave instead lol. And yeah that gel liner set is tempting too, but I have not even used the Beauty people one (or my UD ones in fact). It is a miniature tho...only 2-3cm of product.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> like a sulky teenager undergoing puberty. lol  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah I was going to say its mostly teenagers being sulky and annoying but then I didnt want @@flushblush to think I meant her hahah


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hahah I was going to say its mostly teenagers being sulky and annoying but then I didnt want @@flushblush to think I meant her hahah


oops.  :smileno:

just a word to describe the downs in our relationship with Memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 13, 2014)

Holyyy crabs this thread has run wild while i've been away some days xD 

Well... Since I just discovered the cheapship code and had some points on my acc, I ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dessert box, h&amp;b 4, mission possible long lasting and holika holika box ... I'm done for some time I think.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ geee I really want to see memebox match up before we all run to mwave instead lol. And yeah that gel liner set is tempting too, but I have not even used the Beauty people one (or my UD ones in fact). It is a miniature tho...only 2-3cm of product.


LOL I'm planning on buying both! $43 with no discounts or codes is pretty hefty for a beautybox--I don't see myself giving up Memebox any time soon. My selfish wish is that they release an amazing new box once each quarter--I could afford this MWAVE GIB box once every three months ahaha. Hopefully if Memebox global sees this MWAVE GIB box being successful some of our angst issues will resolve themselves naturally--there's nothing like legitimate competition to encourage companies to do things like release September codes on time and maintain good, steady CS. The set is tiny--it's a bit smaller than an iPhone (and not the upcoming models lol). But it's made by Clio, which gets great reviews and I love the full-size Gelpresso liner I have by them. Plus, Clio is the muse of history and I'm a historian so I had to buy this box. I had no choice, it was fate. lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 13, 2014)

*Just a quick note on the coupon code*

Please do not post coupon codes that look like affiliate codes. We are all Memebox fans and we are all aware of what they look like. They're a mix of numbers and letters and are usually 4+ characters long. (Which is exactly what the code in question is)

While that code came out of nowhere, it is still SOMEONE'S affiliate code. Those types of codes are not produced by Memebox for the general public, as those codes are usually "cheapship3" "memebundle2" etc etc. It's possible it was an old August code that somehow reset and was allowing people to use it even if they already used August codes.

Whether or not affiliates make a commission of using a code isn't relevant, as affiliate codes of any kind being posted here is not allowed per MUT rules.

If you have a coupon code that you want to share here but aren't sure if it's appropriate, please contact me or another moderator before posting it. Thank you!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

@@MissJexie

I really am sorry, I thought the 6 and 8 digit codes were the affiliate ones, so I thought that was an entirely separate thing. That was completely my fault, and I'll definitely avoid posting codes in the future, (unless it's posted directly on Memebox).

Does this mean affiliates are finally starting to receive codes for the month?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 13, 2014)

I would love to see a peel box. I just used the lemon peel (I think from the vitamin box) and I am in love and will be looking for more. Products like that and foot peels would be great.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I would love to see a peel box. I just used the lemon peel (I think from the vitamin box) and I am in love and will be looking for more. Products like that and foot peels would be great.


They definitely could do that box too!

Between the peeling gels, foot peel masks, body peel sprays, and so on.

I would buy it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

they are starting to put more peels in boxes - I now have 3 of them

one from the detox box (the lemon one)

one from superfood (jeju)

one from scrub box (cereal peeling mask)


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> This deal is amazing. And it looks like the cushions might come with a refill? I'm seeing 12g*2 for Dr. Jart and 15g*2 for the Code Glokolor one (and the Clio liners are listed as 45mm*5 and there are for sure five of them). I realize that giving a cushion refill is standard retail practice, but one never knows with boxes. I suppose we will know for sure once the boxes arrive.
> 
> Something like this was what I was hoping for from the Korea's Most Wanted box. That was supposed to be a collab box with Memebox Korea's Memeshop, but I don't think I've seen any of those products there while I've seen two from the MWAVE box without looking hard. This is kind of a splurge box, but the quality, wow.


I'm so excited for it to arrive! Is it shipping right away? ^^

Which is the other box you were planning to buy?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah - all four of my boxes have finally arrived in NY Customs (from the Sept 2nd shipment)

It will probably be another week before I get them.  I do not like this Registered Mail shipping at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did email memebox on it and gave them some stats so they can see that this is not beneficial to the customer at all.


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

I still haven't received my scentbox from the 29th of August! It never takes so long! If it takes longer than 25 days, can I get a refund?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie
> 
> I really am sorry, I thought the 6 and 8 digit codes were the affiliate ones, so I thought that was an entirely separate thing. That was completely my fault, and I'll definitely avoid posting codes in the future, (unless it's posted directly on Memebox).
> 
> Does this mean affiliates are finally starting to receive codes for the month?


No worries, it happens! I just wanted to give everyone the heads up, that if you find a coupon code and want to share it, just shoot it past me or another moderator first so we can check and make sure it's OK to post. 

I actually don't think anyone has received their affiliate codes yet, although they did send out a weird e-mail about automatic $5 being taken off at checkout with affiliate links, which isn't working. We're all assuming we were supposed to get codes along with that e-mail and never did. I guess we'll have to wait and see on Monday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm crossing my fingers though, I feel so bad not having a decent coupon code to share with my readers lately except for the most recent shipping ones.


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 13, 2014)

Memebox sent me All about lips box which I never ordered. I ordered All about eyes and never get it... I emailed them and hope they sent me correct box!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hopefully if Memebox global sees this MWAVE GIB box being successful some of our angst issues will resolve themselves naturally--*there's nothing like legitimate competition to encourage companies to do things like release September codes on time and maintain good, steady CS. *The set is tiny--it's a bit smaller than an iPhone (and not the upcoming models lol). But it's made by Clio, which gets great reviews and I love the full-size Gelpresso liner I have by them. Plus, Clio is the muse of history and I'm a historian so I had to buy this box. I had no choice, it was fate. lol


-&gt; This. Yes. I'm glad they are getting abit of that. It's like a guy with too much pride, waiting for you to confess, and then this other hottie shows up. Clearly I have been watching too much Kdrama.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And no, being a historian has nothing to do with this addiction of yours. I am a dermatologist-to-be LOL  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> I still haven't received my scentbox from the 29th of August! It never takes so long! If it takes longer than 25 days, can I get a refund?


yeah one of mine is lost. that poor box. my baby.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> I still haven't received my scentbox from the 29th of August! It never takes so long! If it takes longer than 25 days, can I get a refund?


My scentboxes came fast - within 8 days (including sunday)

I would hope you would get a refund or a replacement.


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

I still hope that it'll come! Normally it takes about 8 to 9 days for the boxes to get here!

Veritazy, which one of yours is lost?

I hope I'll get at least a refund, biancardi! I'm not sure if they have another box in their storage to send out!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually don't think anyone has received their affiliate codes yet, although they did send out a weird e-mail about automatic $5 being taken off at checkout with affiliate links, which isn't working. We're all assuming we were supposed to get codes along with that e-mail and never did. I guess we'll have to wait and see on Monday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm crossing my fingers though, I feel so bad not having a decent coupon code to share with my readers lately except for the most recent shipping ones.


I ordered three boxes the other day off of Michelle's Blog and did get the 'Affiliate' $5 but I'm not certain it was automatic or until I hit $100.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I ordered three boxes the other day off of Michelle's Blog and did get the 'Affiliate' $5 but I'm not certain it was automatic or until I hit $100.


Its for hitting the $100  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

None of them are working, but another email has been sent so should be sorted soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if im allowed to say that)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

Is anyone here at all familiar with how the Nakedboxes thing works? Do they even send out notifications about them? Someone posted about #24 and I bought one, but I have no idea how anyone figures out when they've been released.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

I think usually we know anything is there by nosing around the site


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is anyone here at all familiar with how the Nakedboxes thing works? Do they even send out notifications about them? Someone posted about #24 and I bought one, but I have no idea how anyone figures out when they've been released.
> 
> Am I missing something?


They did email a few hours after it was put on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> They did email a few hours after it was put on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





marliepanda said:


> They did email a few hours after it was put on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh! I must have missed it somehow. And the last box was probably released before I signed up.

@@Jane George That must explain it!

Do they release the Nakedboxes in some sort of schedule, or are they just random?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Always worth searching nakedbox or vip or secret every so often


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh! I must have missed it somehow. And the last box was probably released before I signed up.
> 
> @@Jane George That must explain it!
> 
> Do they release the Nakedboxes in some sort of schedule, or are they just random?


It was within the Very Berry/Gellin/Blackhead email towards the bottom, for the general release email, so it came out a few hours after those 3 boxes went VIP, but before they went to general sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It was within the Very Berry/Gellin/Blackhead email towards the bottom, for the general release email, so it came out a few hours after those 3 boxes went VIP, but before they went to general sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, I think I tend to skip those because I receive the VIP ones.I'll be sure to glance over them from now on, thank you!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I think I tend to skip those because I receive the VIP ones.
> 
> I'll be sure to glance over them from now on, thank you!


Yeah I thought it had its own email but I just checked and it was quite hidden! I was the one who put it up in here (iassumed it was a restock as I was new!) and it just randomly came up within the normal box page but THEN it like dissappeared and you had to find it through search like @@Jane George said. Was kinda weird!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Best way to get restocks, vip boxes etc is to follow this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Best way to get restocks, vip boxes etc is to follow this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

I know, I tend to try to stay up to date on this thread because of restocks and new "hidden" deals/boxes.

Memebox really does like to keep us on our toes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

yeah, I never find out about those secret deals until it is too late!!  I guess I should also read my non-vip emails to get all the inside info


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

a few weeks ago, memeshop was having a sale on scrub stuff and I purchased the 5 seeds apple water facial scrub.  I got to use it the last couple of days after I got home, and wow - I love this facial scrub.  Very gentle, but effective.  It also foams up!!   It is expensive right now, but I am going to see if I find it elsewhere or if it goes back on sale at memeshop

it is by ipsenature  http://us.memebox.com/5seeds-apple-water-brightening-scrub#.VBSoBxBhvw0


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> a few weeks ago, memeshop was having a sale on scrub stuff and I purchased the 5 seeds apple water facial scrub.  I got to use it the last couple of days after I got home, and wow - I love this facial scrub.  Very gentle, but effective.  It also foams up!!   It is expensive right now, but I am going to see if I find it elsewhere or if it goes back on sale at memeshop
> 
> it is by ipsenature  http://us.memebox.com/5seeds-apple-water-brightening-scrub#.VBSoBxBhvw0


I'm so glad you posted this!

There was a few items I wanted in the Memeshop that were on sale when that was also on sale, so I grabbed it to reach the $70 for free shipping. I couldn't find any reviews on it anywhere!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

@cfisher  It is really nice.  I want another one!! lol but the shipping is killing me.  I have to wait a while to get up to the 70.00 mark (or it is 50.00 right now....hmmm)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @cfisher  It is really nice.  I want another one!! lol but the shipping is killing me.  I have to wait a while to get up to the 70.00 mark (or it is 50.00 right now....hmmm)


For the $10 sale price, if it's a good scrub, that's a pretty good deal. I hope they put it on sale regularly if it's that good.

I hate that $70 requirement for free shipping, I wish they would change it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> a few weeks ago, memeshop was having a sale on scrub stuff and I purchased the 5 seeds apple water facial scrub.  I got to use it the last couple of days after I got home, and wow - I love this facial scrub.  Very gentle, but effective.  It also foams up!!   It is expensive right now, but I am going to see if I find it elsewhere or if it goes back on sale at memeshop
> 
> it is by ipsenature  http://us.memebox.com/5seeds-apple-water-brightening-scrub#.VBSoBxBhvw0


I was VERY interested in this when it was on sale and almost bought it but alas, I've been trying to be good with so many damn products to (try!) to use. With your positive review I will definitely pick it up if it goes on sale again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 13, 2014)

@@cfisher - I actually hand wrote a list so as not to end up in the same predicament. Will PM you this weekend for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@cfisher It is really nice. I want another one!! lol but the shipping is killing me. I have to wait a while to get up to the 70.00 mark (or it is 50.00 right now....hmmm)


Not on bnk?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

what is bnk?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is bnk?


Beautynetkorea


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

ahhhh....sorry!!  I thought it was something else....  yes, it is not on bnk.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahhhh....sorry!! I thought it was something else.... yes, it is not on bnk.


Just checking


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 13, 2014)

So another quick question about shipping... My value set was supposed to ship on the 12th, but it still says "ready for shipment" on my account. Is this normal or should I have gotten a shipping notice by now?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> I still hope that it'll come! Normally it takes about 8 to 9 days for the boxes to get here!
> 
> Veritazy, which one of yours is lost?


Yeah...my scentbox tropical fruits. Its taking wayyy longer than normal. (usually its 6-7 working days for me). Has been 2 weeks I s'pose..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> So another quick question about shipping... My value set was supposed to ship on the 12th, but it still says "ready for shipment" on my account. Is this normal or should I have gotten a shipping notice by now?


Very normal. You should get notification Monday. You can track it though. I can give instructions in a minute.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah...my scentbox tropical fruits. Its taking wayyy longer than normal. (usually its 6-7 working days for me). Has been 2 weeks I s'pose..


Still waiting on my single tropical box too. I got the bundle fast, but this one is just lost somewhere. Grr.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I see alot of itskin and missha on their site lately. Can't we get some in our boxes too lol~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

@@blushingbunny

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

order number in shipper's reference

make sure from date is before friday

and your country in shipping destination


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

It seems like there is a problem with the single scentboxes! I hope it'll arrive soon! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine were all single scentboxes - I got them on the 6th (but I wasn't here - they were held at my PO until I came back on the 11th - but they did make it to my PO on the 6th)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

My last box that was not express 'daily dose' had issues. I think it went on its holidays... It might be a general postage issue.


----------



## Fae (Sep 13, 2014)

According to the Memebox e-mail, the september codes will be sent out on th 14th of September! That is wonderful! Then I can buy myself a birthday present on the day of my birthday! ^^

Also, it'll be my 1st time getting codes, as I just became an affliate! ^^


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm not trying to talk you out of or into anything, as you are so well- versed in K- beauty, but I think Memebox will have a great cushion compact in one of the 3 " brand name" boxes still on the site. I'd really think that out of the 3, one has to have something that is now so basic but still chic in K culture.
> 
> I know we don't " know" but I bet they release a great spoiler as the boxes don't seem to be flying off the virtual shelves, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you guys talking about CC cushions? In a way, I'd love to get one, but in a way it concerns me that they might be in a box. Since it is basically a 'foundation' product, color will be an issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to try Hera's limited edition long stay cushion, but have never broke down and bought it. They're hard to find now anyway.


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@blushingbunny
> 
> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> ...


Thank you my dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Np. Someone on the thread showed me and I love to watch my shipping. Sad but true


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

You know what I hate?

I (sadly not all that infrequently) occasionally will see a box listed on Memebox and my mind immediately goes to "Ohhhhh, a box I missed, it must be restocked!"

Only to then realize that not only is it not in fact a restock.

...But I already purchased that exact box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

Lol. Yes I do that a lot.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol. Yes I do that a lot.


I keep seeing one of the recent boxes and thinking it's another restock of "Skincare." ...I wish their names were a bit more unique at times. Or there was some sort of actual organization of the boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

I nearly bought chocomania twice as I forgot I bought it


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I nearly bought chocomania twice as I forgot I bought it


I thought it was a restock of the cacao box at some point this weekend, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

I write all the ones down as I order but seemed to have missed that one out for some reason. Really irritating.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 13, 2014)

Just wondering, did a lot of you ladies get the mwave box? I can't decide if I want that or the Jeju and Tony Moly Memeboxes &gt;.&lt;"


----------



## Jane George (Sep 13, 2014)

I really fancy the tony moly atm


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I thought it was a restock of the cacao box at some point this weekend, haha.


Hello cfisher, u are online


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Just wondering, did a lot of you ladies get the mwave box? I can't decide if I want that or the Jeju and Tony Moly Memeboxes &gt;.&lt;"


I think I'm getting Jeju as soon as we get codes.  My face loves charcoal and ash.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Just wondering, did a lot of you ladies get the mwave box? I can't decide if I want that or the Jeju and Tony Moly Memeboxes &gt;.&lt;"


I didn't get it as I am not into the makeup side of Korean stuff.  I do like that mask, however.

I got the Jeju box and I did purchase the Tony Moly &amp; HH bundle, because I think there might be some cute items in them for my nieces....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think I'm getting Jeju as soon as we get codes.  My face loves charcoal and ash.


we might also get some green tea items, as I discovered that green tea is also something that Jeju Island exports....the a;t Fox Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet  was made with green tea extracts from Jeju island  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we might also get some green tea items, as I discovered that green tea is also something that Jeju Island exports....the a;t Fox Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet  was made with green tea extracts from Jeju island  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you're about to enable me biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been debating about Jeju since it came out.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we might also get some green tea items, as I discovered that green tea is also something that Jeju Island exports....the a;t Fox Tea Toc Water Clear Tablet  was made with green tea extracts from Jeju island  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm DEFINITELY getting Jeju!  Can't wait till Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think I'm getting Jeju as soon as we get codes.


Mmm Jeju is famous for Gamgyul organges, which are like Mandarin oranges or tangerines--I don't know if Memebox is thinking in this direction, but a really yummy orange perfume would be amazing. I suspect that the Jeju box has about a million different ways it could come out great, especially for skincare lovers.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Mmm Jeju is famous for Gamgyul organges, which are like Mandarin oranges or tangerines--I don't know if Memebox is thinking in this direction, but a really yummy orange perfume would be amazing. I suspect that the Jeju box has about a million different ways it could come out great, especially for skincare lovers.


I'm a skincare lover!  Give me allll the Jeju!


----------



## drikajp (Sep 13, 2014)

Fae said:


> According to the Memebox e-mail, the september codes will be sent out on th 14th of September! That is wonderful! Then I can buy myself a birthday present on the day of my birthday! ^^
> 
> Also, it'll be my 1st time getting codes, as I just became an affliate! ^^


Yeah but they wrote Monday 14th @@ isn't Monday 15th? XD they are so confusing


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 13, 2014)

I moved my daughter to college today, 10 hours of moving, ugh! But I came home to a pile of packages. Memebox, beautique, eBay, amazon and Popsugar and birchbox. Good day. My Memebox USA shop order that I placed three days ago came, super surprised it was that fast. Got some a;t fox cupcakes and 8 of the black syn-ake masks that were on sale. Few more coming from the code I ordered yesterday! Yes, stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I moved my daughter to college today, 10 hours of moving, ugh! But I came home to a pile of packages. Memebox, beautique, eBay, amazon and Popsugar and birchbox. Good day. My Memebox USA shop order that I placed three days ago came, super surprised it was that fast. Got some a;t fox cupcakes and 8 of the black syn-ake masks that were on sale. Few more coming from the code I ordered yesterday! Yes, stuff!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you tried snake products before? I wonder how likely it is to react to the venom in it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 13, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have you tried snake products before? I wonder how likely it is to react to the venom in it.


I have, since it's synthetic, it just kind of relaxes your face a bit, if you have any lines or small wrinkles firming, like Botox light. Very light, lol.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 13, 2014)

It looks like there are only 13 From Jeju boxes left in stock, so if you're thinking of getting it, you may want to snag it now or keep a close eye on that number over the weekend!


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 14, 2014)

@@theori3 thanks for the heads up! (ﾉ´ヮ´)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧﻿


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 14, 2014)

Just bought Jeju. Looks like 10 are now left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt the fun, but has anyone heard of any concerns with hydroquinone as an ingredient? Looks like it is in the Tomatox I have coming and I'm wondering if it is in other whitening items, like maybe the a;t fox whitening gel/cream I used tonight.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 14, 2014)

Just snagged From Jeju with points and a code. Free box, woo!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anyone know what the Korean website is for Memebox? I'm curious about the type of boxes they offer.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 14, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know what the Korean website is for Memebox? I'm curious about the type of boxes they offer.


Someone had posted it before and I saved the link, it should be this one:

http://www.memebox.com/shop/1121


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just snagged From Jeju with points and a code. Free box, woo!


I got the Jeju box as well! I can't wait to find out what is inside! Especially since I missed the Earth and Sea. Tomorrow I will buy the lucky box 10 with the codes!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

The Chocolate Macaron Lip Balm is back in the USA shop if anyone is interested. 



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

It really irritates me I can't get this in the uk.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It really irritates me I can't get this in the uk.


I'm hoping for it in the Chocomania box...

(maybe thats why you almost bought two, your mind knows it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It really irritates me I can't get this in the uk.


we are on the same boat. but I can find em on other sites...its just I can't be bothered sometimes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah and like @@marliepanda said, I think I am always hoping for stuff to magically show up in my boxes rather than buying them individually..


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

@@Jane George @@veritazy You can get it on Amazon with free shipping for the same price as Memebox at the moment


----------



## veritazy (Sep 14, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@Jane George @@veritazy You can get it on Amazon with free shipping for the same price as Memebox at the moment


yay thanks! but still prefer it to show up magically in my boxes. I will get all the stuff I wanted if they don't, by Christmas lol~


----------



## rubik (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi just wanted to know if anyone can help me, I brought the recipe for nature essence spray from memeshop and I really love it.  Now that the bottle is about to finish I went buy another and I noticed memeshop do not have it anymore.  So I would be very grateful if anyone can tell me if it available from anyone were else, I have looked on ebay and amazon but no luck.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 14, 2014)

oh geez...looks like jeju is sold out, guys!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oh geez...looks like jeju is sold out, guys!



Yeah only available with Most Wanted now! Unless people wait for restocks.

I am hoping for a CW2 restock tomorrow


----------



## cfisher (Sep 14, 2014)

rubik said:


> Hi just wanted to know if anyone can help me, I brought the recipe for nature essence spray from memeshop and I really love it.  Now that the bottle is about to finish I went buy another and I noticed memeshop do not have it anymore.  So I would be very grateful if anyone can tell me if it available from anyone were else, I have looked on ebay and amazon but no luck.


I tried looking for another product of theirs a bit ago, and could not find it outside of the Memeworld. That brand doesn't seem to be widely available, and I did check to see if I could find the Recipe by Nature essence spray, but I couldn't find it on any of the sites where I'm usually able to find such things.

Have you considered trading or buying with someone on here? I know a lot of us probably have a bottle of that lying around, it seems to have been featured in several different boxes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 14, 2014)

rubik said:


> Hi just wanted to know if anyone can help me, I brought the recipe for nature essence spray from memeshop and I really love it. Now that the bottle is about to finish I went buy another and I noticed memeshop do not have it anymore. So I would be very grateful if anyone can tell me if it available from anyone were else, I have looked on ebay and amazon but no luck.


Maybe I'm thinking of the wrong product, but I see one available on eBay when I search for recipe by nature. You can also contact Tester Korea and have them add it to the Want section of their site or use Avecko.com's product search service--I've only used their proxy shopping service, but they also find products for you that you can buy directly from Korea (for a handling fee--10% for the shopping service).


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 14, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Someone had posted it before and I saved the link, it should be this one:
> 
> http://www.memebox.com/shop/1121


Thanks!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

Okay ladies, I've searched high and low on MUT and I've Googled and experimented and for the life of me I can't figure out how to hide the URL when trying to add my Trade List to my signature. Would someone (anyone?!?!) be kind enough to PM me and walk me through it? It took me forever just to get the Memebox part of this list done and now I want to rip my hair out with frustration! The worst part is it's probably the simplest thing to do and I'm going to kick myself afterwards for being so dense.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay ladies, I've searched high and low on MUT and I've Googled and experimented and for the life of me I can't figure out how to hide the URL when trying to add my Trade List to my signature. Would someone (anyone?!?!) be kind enough to PM me and walk me through it? It took me forever just to get the Memebox part of this list done and now I want to rip my hair out with frustration! The worst part is it's probably the simplest thing to do and I'm going to kick myself afterwards for being so dense.


Okay so write in your signature for example 'My Trade List' then highlight the text, click the little tiny chain with a green thing then paste in the link that you want it to go to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 14, 2014)

U can not believe what i found at winners discounted today! I was trying to tell myself, no u dont need it.... U got so many masks from memebox. Then my bf bought it for me


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> U can not believe what i found at winners discounted today! I was trying to tell myself, no u dont need it.... U got so many masks from memebox. Then my bf bought it for me


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay so write in your signature for example 'My Trade List' then highlight the text, click the little tiny chain with a green thing then paste in the link that you want it to go to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It took three tries - an iPad, laptop and finally a PC before getting it to work. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 14, 2014)

I also saw the jeju is sold out except for the value set.  Poo.  Now... do I get the Value Set because I want Jeju and suck up the Koreas Most Wanted (even though I dont want it) or do I wait for the new box releases that should surely come tomorrow before...

I think I'll wait.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2014)

So, what does everyone think will be released tomorrow?

I really don't need to buy anymore, but I know I will if it's something good!

My Jackpot box and Earth &amp; Sea finally made it to NYC customs, now it will probably be another week before I get them with this slow shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

Snail or cute or omg or kstyle.

Milk? Tea?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

I want global though


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 14, 2014)

Were Globals 18 and 19 released separately or only as a part of 17-19 set? I bought 17 when it first came out and don't want two of it to get 18 and 19. Am I missing something?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm hoping for a mask or oriental medicine as I missed getting either of those types.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Bit early for cute I think? Havent they been towards the end/24th ish?

Milk/Snail would be fun!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

Nope eighteen and nineteen not out yet


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Were Globals 18 and 19 released separately or only as a part of 17-19 set? I bought 17 when it first came out and don't want two of it to get 18 and 19. Am I missing something?


I think they will be released this month and next month as they don't ship until december and january  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

I would like a mud box


----------



## veritazy (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahh mondays- When the memeworld restarts again. I can sleep tonight, thinking of the things I might see/buy/get tomorrow  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> So, what does everyone think will be released tomorrow?
> 
> I really don't need to buy anymore, but I know I will if it's something good!
> 
> My Jackpot box and Earth &amp; Sea finally made it to NYC customs, now it will probably be another week before I get them with this slow shipping.


I wish they'd stop releasing new ones and just restock some of the old ones, sigh...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would like a mud box


I hadn't thought of mud, oh that would be a great box!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope they have some good boxes tomorrow!  The 5.00 coupons should be out tomorrow as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am bored at seeing all of the old boxes just sitting there...time to move on and create new and different boxes!

a mud box would be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 14, 2014)

I want Xmas box, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 14, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I want Xmas box, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


End of month or beginning of next I think


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I want Xmas box, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What exactly would they put in a holiday box? Considering it's a bit different for every country I'm curious


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What exactly would they put in a holiday box? Considering it's a bit different for every country I'm curious


I think we got some christmas themed air freshener and um...  Christmas packaged nail polish.   In March.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What exactly would they put in a holiday box? Considering it's a bit different for every country I'm curious


I'm hoping it isn't a make-up box filled with red lipsticks and sparkly eyeshadow. I know many people love Korean eye makeup, and I do love their waterproof eyeliners and brow products, but I find the pigmentation and quality of Korean eyeshadow to be lacking.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 14, 2014)

Did anyone get the "Memebox Favorites" Survey?

I got a survey that asked me my favorite items from hair, face, body, etc, etc.  from all the Memeboxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did anyone get the "Memebox Favorites" Survey?
> 
> I got a survey that asked me my favorite items from hair, face, body, etc, etc.  from all the Memeboxes.


I did

I wonder if it only went out to bloggers because mine did state you and your readers


----------



## seachange (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would like a mud box


The only mud mask I've tried is the Charm Mud Green Pearl from Luckybox 7 and that smells terrible, couldn't put it on my face!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did anyone get the "Memebox Favorites" Survey?
> 
> I got a survey that asked me my favorite items from hair, face, body, etc, etc.  from all the Memeboxes.


Yeah. How cool would it be if it led to a "Blogger's Choice" box? If they actually construct a box based on our feedback, I'd be pretty amped.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah. How cool would it be if it led to a "Blogger's Choice" box? If they actually construct a box based on our feedback, I'd be pretty amped.


Oh, wow!  If they did that....  I would absolutely buy that box!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 14, 2014)

yeah, but your blogger's choice might be different from mine!! lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, but your blogger's choice might be different from mine!! lol


I think that _overall_ the box would be pretty good if they stuck to our choices. For the most part, I've agreed with the up/down votes of my comrades. It might not be perfect-o, but it has a good chance of being solid.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

Deleted double post.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did any of you catch the restock of Mask Edition #1? Because it's sold out already. Or am I just way behind the times?


ETA - to echo @@biancardi I really want to see something new. So very tired of seeing the same old boxes and the same old (limited) value sets. I was on a no buy due to purchasing a new car and I've still managed to catch up on the boxes that I thought I needed.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 14, 2014)

rubik said:


> Hi just wanted to know if anyone can help me, I brought the recipe for nature essence spray from memeshop and I really love it.  Now that the bottle is about to finish I went buy another and I noticed memeshop do not have it anymore.  So I would be very grateful if anyone can tell me if it available from anyone were else, I have looked on ebay and amazon but no luck.


I see this brand on eBay all the time.

Speaking of which, I just started using the Recipe for Nature Cleansing Oil with rose petals tonight! It's my first experience with a cleansing oil and I love it!

Pay day is tomorrow, so I'm hoping for some good boxes tomorrow!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh! Also my Cute/OMG2 bundle arrives tomorrow! So excited!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 14, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Oh! Also my Cute/OMG2 bundle arrives tomorrow! So excited!!!


Me too!!  *happy dance*


----------



## wonderings (Sep 15, 2014)

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Stalking for new Memebox Monday arrivals before bed.  I will be vewy vewy quiet....[/SIZE]


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah. How cool would it be if it led to a "Blogger's Choice" box? If they actually construct a box based on our feedback, I'd be pretty amped.


I answered that to the best of my ability, although it was definitely a more MY favorites list than me and my readers lol. skinfactory 7 seconds morning sheets, the cherry blossom conditioner from the original hair and body, and bounce cheese cream would be enough to have me buy a bloggers choice box in a heartbeat LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like my DHL shipment will be tomorrow. Hasn't updated since midnight gmt.... Grrrr

DHL also having 'maintenance issues' on their site


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 15, 2014)

id be up for a bloggers box ,I'm so glad we all used and chose the cherry blossom hair treatment conditioner, can always do with a stash bottle of that, bounce cheese, and 7 second sheets, dr g mentor cream, i feel most people gave the same core product answers ,lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Ddobyul serum from superbox one please in there.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

DHL shipment scheduled for tomorrow...it has to be my omg/cute combo right?

SUPER EXCITEDDDD 

I haven't had a box show up since hair and body 3 and that wasn't a very exciting one!


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys. I,ve been with Memebox since Global #2 and I have been reading this thread forever, so I finally decided to join you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm here with a question: Has any of you the Tea box stuck in the limbo called Seoul international post office? I'm starting to worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

@@veritazy no comments on a wine box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Yay new boxes!

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip

Wine and cheese: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip/53-wine-cheese#.VBabvRb4Pp8

WTF: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip/52-wtf-wonder-treasure-finds#.VBabtxb4Pp8


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

The cheese cream is in there!!


----------



## Leja (Sep 15, 2014)

Are there any new $5 off codes? :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Leja said:


> Are there any new $5 off codes? :blush:


Still not out


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Hi guys. I,ve been with Memebox since Global #2 and I have been reading this thread forever, so I finally decided to join you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm here with a question: Has any of you the Tea box stuck in the limbo called Seoul international post office? I'm starting to worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So glad you could join us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

I didn't order the Tea box, but if you didn't have it shipped express, it may take a while to get to you. I had a bunch of boxes stuck in meme-limbo and tracking didn't update for what seemed like forever, and then suddenly it was out for delivery. For some reason I got my last few boxes WAY later than everyone else. If it doesn't show up or tracking doesn't update in the next week or so, I would contact them, but I wouldn't worry. Sometimes boxes can get held up for random reasons at Customs etc. If you have a tracking number, it should eventually make it's way to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

Leja said:


> Are there any new $5 off codes? :blush:


I was wondering about this too...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

The new $5 codes come out some time tomorrow according to what Memebox has told us!

I think I'm going to hold off until then, as most people should!

I already have a few bounce cheese creams hanging around since I traded for a few back in the early Meme-days, so honestly the wine and cheese box doesn't really interest me a whole lot. It seems like it could be a good box but something has really got to wow me...

now the WTF box sounds like another OMG box under a different name. But for some reason because it's different I feel like I must have it. I have 27 points so I could grab it...but I'll sleep on it and see if codes come out tomorrow. If they do then I might just grab the bundle for the heck of it lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

I got both lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd love it if the wine and cheese box had those wine sheets that are made by the same company that did the 7 seconds morning sheets! I'll probably buy both but would love a code, although if they're not released before the VIP sale is over I'll order since it's 6 bucks off now.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahh I forgot I had a paypal balance so I just sucked it up and bought the bundle. Express shipping is so alluring haha! Came out to $16 total for both after memepoints and paypal balance! Woohoo!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

Neither of these really strike my fancy. Okay, resveratrol but there's no proof it's effective or absorbed by the skin. Not that whatever products they choose won't have other benefits...

WTF looks like makeup and I'm avoiding makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got both lol


woooo ohh!! they were spying definitely lol.

But isn't wine and cheese suppose to react with each other lol. Monoamine oxidases. Sorry for the nerd info. Stuff I studied in derm...

Anyways, these seems interesting...Imma browse for abit.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 15, 2014)

Rly want both boxes but no codes means no buy so gonna wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Spoiler



They said the bounce cheese



is in the wine and cheese box though.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahh, I added a suggestion for a happy hour/wine box on the suggestion thread back in July, so I snatched that right up!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't really know if I'll like either one of these boxes, but points are always looming and I feel like I have to use them asap...it's a curse! Paying under $20 for 2 boxes to be shipped express makes me feel less guilty...although I'm so overtired! I had such a crazy day today! So ridiculously busy and it's 4:30am and I haven't even done my whole skincare routine yet. &lt;/3


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I ordered the box. I hope it's as great as everyone has said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't really know if I'll like either one of these boxes, but points are always looming and I feel like I have to use them asap...it's a curse! Pay under $20 for 2 boxes to be shipped express makes me feel less guilty...although I'm so overtired! I had such a crazy day today! So ridiculously busy and it's 4:30am and I haven't even done my whole skincare routine yet. &lt;/3


I wish I had those points, it wouldve been easier lol~ Maybe I'll wait for Wed's alongside the new code. Just woke up here~ Have a goddnight's sleep hun!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'd love it if the wine and cheese box had those wine sheets that are made by the same company that did the 7 seconds morning sheets! I'll probably buy both but would love a code, although if they're not released before the VIP sale is over I'll order since it's 6 bucks off now.


Oooh! Yes, I would get the box for those! I'm in love with the 7 second sheets!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oooh! Yes, I would get the box for those! I'm in love with the 7 second sheets!


Yes, I LOVE those things so much! I was lucky enough to catch the restock of Mask 4. The sheets alone paid for that box! I won't get my hopes up for the wine ones though...but I'll wish for them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> That's why I ordered the box. I hope it's as great as everyone has said.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We all know wines are very common in Kbeauty...like Innisfree, Holika Holika. They could be peeling liquids, sleeping masks, etc.

I don't know about alot of cheese stuff in the Korean market but here is what I found after doing some digging;



Spoiler



1. Mizon Repair Cheese Cream







We have not seen Mizon on memebox (as far as I know) but maybe something similar from indie brands.

2. LG She's Cream 






Not very famous

3. Elmaju Mangchee Set on memeshop






We might see either one of these since they both contain cheese.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Dear by Enprani have a melting cheese cream.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Is the Bounce cream worth getting the box for?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, I am debating getting two more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Well, I am debating getting two more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wooo you cant be serious?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably won't. I edit more than I write atm so don't need too much wine


----------



## Liv (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking this thread for a few weeks now and finally decided to make an account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've purchased about ten to fifteen memeboxes since may I would say and just bought three more in the last weeks. I am currently waiting desperately for my Jackpot box that is held hostage by our shitty customs since the 7th. I am also awaiting the coffee box and the step by step skincare.

Have they released some spoiler for the coffee box?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@Jane George always good to edit sober. lol

I know this is crazy, I don't even love makeup, but I want to see an eyeliner chubby *crayon* sometimes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm lovin that a:t Fox lip &amp; cheek although I got orange. haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

The cafe box Liv? No spoilers on that yet, they don't always release them but there have been a few recently. With it being sold out they might not, or they might do one closer to the shipping date


----------



## Liv (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you marliepanda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess I'll just hve to wait and hope it's a good one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At the moment I'm having a real battle with customs. They are very annoying and waited a whole week to contact me and ask about the price I paid for my jackpot box since they don't believe the value Memebox indicated on the parcel. Hope that afterwards they don't open every memebox I get  &lt;_&lt;   Apparently I got two boxes for the Jackpot box.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

The cheese cream is 75 ml full size!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

yes but we got 30ml last time


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes but we got 30ml last time


Definitely tempted, I have no interest in wine products though


----------



## bubu (Sep 15, 2014)

I just ordered Wine and Cheese with express shipping. I hope I will like Bounce Cheese Cream - it's the one item I've been wanting since I discovered Memeboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

I am wondering if cheese cream will be in thumbs up too


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay I've ordered, had some points and that random $5 code, $25 to try that cheese cream haha


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am wondering if cheese cream will be in thumbs up too


yeah forgotten about that one! it seems like the box that was tailored according to the Memebox cult faves too. Well, this clash of themes are...confusing.


----------



## bubu (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am wondering if cheese cream will be in thumbs up too


I thought about that too and I was certain Bounce Cheese would be in Thumbs Up. But then this Wine and Cheese spoiler made me think that it may not be. Either way, I'd be happy with 2 Bounce Cheeses coming my way! 

What I don't like using on my face, I use on my body. There's never Memebox wastage with me. That's how I justify my orders...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay I've ordered, had some points and that random $5 code, $25 to try that cheese cream haha


That random $5 code sealed The Deal for me.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

bubu said:


> That random $5 code sealed The Deal for me.


Yey for random codes!

Seriously though anyone in the UK who wants any wine stuff let me know, the smell of the stuff makes me ill


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes but we got 30ml last time


I know so I think its awesome theyre putting in the 75 ml one @@Jane George !


----------



## drikajp (Sep 15, 2014)

I think that I'm the only one that didn't get excited for both boxes XD reallt proud of myself


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I think that I'm the only one that didn't get excited for both boxes XD reallt proud of myself


I'm not excited for WTF, other than the cute name, lol. As for Wine and Cheese, I'm attracted to the wine part but not the cheese part. I've not tried that bounce cheese cream. It just looks odd to me in pics and youtube vids, but everyone seems to love it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got both lol


me too!  I am hoping for some nice wine products and that the WTF is OMG on crack.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I think that I'm the only one that didn't get excited for both boxes XD reallt proud of myself


I wasnt until I saw that Bounce cheese cream everyone loves. Had to try it!


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not excited either. But I should order a couple of boxes. I have a couple of birthdays coming up soon and I'm taking the easiest way out giftwise. LOL. I'm really bad...

@@Liv, I feel your pain. The exact same thing happened to me.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 15, 2014)

I still haven't opened the Cheese Cream that I received 6ish weeks ago, so that's my giant red flag with today's boxes. Instead, I decided to spend that $35 on a Christmas present for one of my nieces. Never hurts to start getting that out of the way. Also, this way if an amazing box comes out in late November or December, I can actually afford it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 15, 2014)

Are there any working $5 off codes at the moment? I can't find any that work for me :-/


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> Are there any working $5 off codes at the moment? I can't find any that work for me :-/


I cannot find one that works as I used both types of codes in August

they still haven't come out with the september codes - it is supposed to be today, but I have no idea when  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot find one that works as I used both types of codes in August
> 
> they still haven't come out with the september codes - it is supposed to be today, but I have no idea when  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm guessing they will release them after the sale on these new boxes ends.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 15, 2014)

I have no self-restraint. I'm on that Wine and Cheese like an alcoholic cow. I think I'll also put Yogurt out of its misery. So much dairy, lol.


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So glad you could join us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3
> 
> I didn't order the Tea box, but if you didn't have it shipped express, it may take a while to get to you. I had a bunch of boxes stuck in meme-limbo and tracking didn't update for what seemed like forever, and then suddenly it was out for delivery. For some reason I got my last few boxes WAY later than everyone else. If it doesn't show up or tracking doesn't update in the next week or so, I would contact them, but I wouldn't worry. Sometimes boxes can get held up for random reasons at Customs etc. If you have a tracking number, it should eventually make it's way to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you Miss Jexie. I'll wait one more week and then start panicking

Speaking about new boxes, even though I have one more cheese cream waiting , I ordered wine&amp;cheese. No self control. Oh well...


----------



## blinded (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if it's the same random code, but a random $5 off code forced me to buy the Wine and Cheese box. I've heard so much about the Bounce Cheese Cream that I need to see if for myself.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 15, 2014)

The cheese cream is really famous but it has any smell? Is it good for oily/ combination skin?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> The cheese cream is really famous but it has any smell? Is it good for oily/ combination skin?


It smells like fragrance tbh. The bounce part comes from some additive--the milk protein in it is whey (which is not included in mozzarella). Fun fact: when I was making liquid soap out of some random bar soap that Memebox sent and added just a bit of Bounce cream, the whole thing turned into a soft-but-solid foam--there's some sort of wild thickening agent in it. Very cool. I used it on my super oily face and it wasn't ideal. My mom has combination/oily skin and she loved it--it's moisturizing but light.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> The cheese cream is really famous but it has any smell? Is it good for oily/ combination skin?


It has a slight floral scent. It was too rich for me, so i used it on a dry patch/elbows. You can use it for winter months too. Most people liked it, I am just okay with it.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Fun fact: when I was making liquid soap out of some random bar soap that Memebox sent and added just a bit of Bounce cream, the whole thing turned into a soft-but-solid foam--there's some sort of wild thickening agent in it.


Hahha I read this and was like all whoaaa when I first found your blog. Good ol' memebox days. lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

I use the bounce cream cheese on really dry parts and also will use it for the winter months.


----------



## athy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@blinded Could you PM me the code please?

I can't find one that works D:


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 15, 2014)

I got the OMG2+cute2 today. Oh well... It's quite disappointing.


----------



## amidea (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I got the OMG2+cute2 today. Oh well... It's quite disappointing.


oh no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am refraining from looking at any spoilers, as i'm also getting mine today, but this is not a good start!  both are disappointing?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I got the OMG2+cute2 today. Oh well... It's quite disappointing.


I don't think we have seen any spoilers yet... if you are able, can you please post some?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I got the OMG2+cute2 today. Oh well... It's quite disappointing.


spoilers, please?


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 15, 2014)

How can i make a spoiler "button"?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How can i make a spoiler "button"?


If you're not on mobile, you can click "More Reply Options," then the "Special BBCode" button at the top of the grey box (3rd button from the left). Select "Spoiler" from the drop-down menu, then enter the text you want hidden!

If you're on a mobile device, like an ipad, you'll need to type in the spoiler code manually. Begin the spoiler with [ spoiler ] and end it with [ /spoiler ], minus the spaces. Hope that helps!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How can i make a spoiler "button"?


Also, there's a separate thread for spoilers: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoilers, please?


Omg2+cute2 



Spoiler


----------



## drikajp (Sep 15, 2014)

Not sure if the cheese cream would work me XD

Yeah I've seen pics of the cute box on instagram and it isn't all that cute tho


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

at least you got the



Spoiler



snake venom in the OMG 2 box



but yeah, nothing cutie or omg-y about those boxes...sigh


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad I stayed away from "cute" boxes. Those themes are meant more to sell boxes than be quality since everybody jumps for the idea of korean cuteness in their products.

Although, I do think the OMG2 was a little better than the first.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

I like the OMG 2 alot.

I think it's a better box than the first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Omg2+cute2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting these! The cute box isn't that exciting, but I will use almost everything. And there's a double of something some of us already received, again. I'm not sure I'll be buying the 4th edition when it comes out. 

I kind of wish I had gotten the OMG2, though! I feel like it's way more OMG than the last one, and they listened to some of our requests. However, there is yet _another_ double in there.



Spoiler



Yay for Syn-ake products and the vampire cream! Boo for the AC mist that was in the Coffee Break With Dani box and probably another box, way back (even though I hear it's a nice product).

And we got the Vitamin Dessert cleanser in the Cacao box. Different flavors this time, but I was sooooo excited that I'm finally able to use mine soon, thereby clearing up a nice satisfying gap in my Meme stash. Guess I'll be filling it back up with another Vitamin Dessert cleanser. Hope I like it.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I am changing my tune about Memebox using Registered Mail...yes, my Earth and Sea box took a long time to reach the US, but once it did it moved the fastest any of my Memeboxes ever has in the US. It was scanned in NY on Saturday, and its already out for delivery today. Normally, the box will sit in NY customs for at least 4 days, and then takes at least 2-3 more days for delivery. This box took a total of 13 days, but that's including 2 weekends and several days of Korean holidays. Subtract all that out, and its as fast, if not faster, than the old standard method...plus, no stupid jumping around to random US states for weeks! I've had some boxes take up to a month because the scanners misread the labels and misdirect the boxes several states away!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

*Oh crap. I have the 3rd versions of all this ordered.  **OMG 3 + K-Style 3 + My Cute Wishlist 3.*.. If this was the best they could do for the 2nd version, what the heck will they put in the 3rd editions?
I saw some pitiful face patches with photos of dogs and kittens on the wrappers on a K- beauty site.. I'd say that's pretty close to bottom of the barrel " cutsie". SMH in abject nausea at the thought. AND my boxes were all in one order which is kind of a triple threat of horridness.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

Got my cute/omg boxes just now and while I STILL don't feel blown away by anything in OMG 2, there is definitely more interesting product this time around. I definitely think it's a good box.

I am so disappointed with Cute 2. I could change my tune once I really dig in. I also just woke up and haven't had coffee or really started to function yet, but I definitely don't feel as giddy or excited looking at this box as I did with the first one. There's one...mayyybe 2 products in there that could be considered "cute" in my opinion.

Finally, Did/Has anyone else gotten a random Memebox that they never ordered? I got a Hand and Nail care box that I KNOW I did not purchase along with my omg/cute bundle. The bundle was in a box and hand and nail was in a classic pink bubble mailer separate tracking and everything. It worries me because I'm waiting on my Earth and Sea and I hope I didn't get sent this by mistake lol. Going to check the tracking now. Not sure what that is all about


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 15, 2014)

From the description of the Cute2:

"The second edition of our My Cute Wishlist Box is loaded with darling delights that have swoon-worthy signature cheeky Korean names and gosh-darn-cute packaging. From miniature beautifying trinkets to precious pouch portables, this box full of darling beauty finds will make you bubble over with giddiness."

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px]Am I the only one who finds this description misleading? The packaging is not that cute. Grrr. I was imagining a cute animal shaped product.... Lesson learned. I won't be giving them any more of my money.[/SIZE]


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I think I am changing my tune about Memebox using Registered Mail...yes, my Earth and Sea box took a long time to reach the US, but once it did it moved the fastest any of my Memeboxes ever has in the US. It was scanned in NY on Saturday, and its already out for delivery today. Normally, the box will sit in NY customs for at least 4 days, and then takes at least 2-3 more days for delivery. This box took a total of 13 days, but that's including 2 weekends and several days of Korean holidays. Subtract all that out, and its as fast, if not faster, than the old standard method...plus, no stupid jumping around to random US states for weeks! I've had some boxes take up to a month because the scanners misread the labels and misdirect the boxes several states away!


There's one box I'm tracking (this  goes against my Memebox- philosophy to track Memeboxes but this one is special to me.).

The thing landed in LA 3 days ago, is in transit but I haven't been able to track it through the USPS since. I guess it's proving my theory to be correct once again- Memeboxes are like babies. They arrive when you've pretty much given up on labor starting ( or the postman ringing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## drikajp (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Finally, Did/Has anyone else gotten a random Memebox that they never ordered? I got a Hand and Nail care box that I KNOW I did not purchase along with my omg/cute bundle. The bundle was in a box and hand and nail was in a classic pink bubble mailer separate tracking and everything. It worries me because I'm waiting on my Earth and Sea and I hope I didn't get sent this by mistake lol. Going to check the tracking now. Not sure what that is all about


Hope they didn't mess up with your box because I know a few girls that got all about lips instead of eyes :/


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

Cute 2 honestly feels like a box of leftovers to me. I like everything well enough and will use almost all of it, but the first one was _so_ well-curated; it felt like everything was hand-selected for an amazing, super-cute box. This one feels like, "Oh right! Cute 2 is supposed to ship in 3 days - whoops!" so they rooted around in their warehouse at the last minute, desperately searching for items that could even remotely fit the theme. Comparatively, it's disappointing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Finally, Did/Has anyone else gotten a random Memebox that they never ordered? I got a Hand and Nail care box that I KNOW I did not purchase along with my omg/cute bundle. The bundle was in a box and hand and nail was in a classic pink bubble mailer separate tracking and everything. It worries me because I'm waiting on my Earth and Sea and I hope I didn't get sent this by mistake lol. Going to check the tracking now. Not sure what that is all about


Fingers crossed. Hoping it's a freebie box they sent you for review, since the other "nail" boxes aren't moving.  Keep us posted.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Hope they didn't mess up with your box because I know a few girls that got all about lips instead of eyes :/


Well the weird thing is, DHL Man delivered it to me with my express mail bundle, and lately I normally get my single boxes from my mailman. I know Earth and Sea is supposed to by delivered by my USPS guy, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. There is a very slight possibility that this was a box they sent me to review and they have yet to send me the e-mail telling me so. (They usually send the e-mail the day I get the box lol) 

Either way, I just hope it wasn't sent to be instead of Earth and Sea. I would die of sadness lol


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 15, 2014)

Cute Wishlist is a bit disappointing for me, I'm still working on the vitamin cleanser from the cacao box and I already have the lavender it's skin blush.

Hrumpf

I just hope I get a different color of the blush.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Prefer omg to cute and bought three edt of both as a bundle and I am sure I won't buy number four and debating whether to cancel three. That blush is on my wishlist on bnk in lilac


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Cute 2 honestly feels like a box of leftovers to me. I like everything well enough and will use almost all of it, but the first one was _so_ well-curated; it felt like everything was hand-selected for an amazing, super-cute box. This one feels like, "Oh right! Cute 2 is supposed to ship in 3 days - whoops!" so they rooted around in their warehouse at the last minute, desperately searching for items that could even remotely fit the theme. Comparatively, it's disappointing.


I seriously couldn't agree more. That is exactly what this box seems like. If this what what they intended on putting in the box this whole time and they think this is comparable to the first box, they're sadly mistaken.

I forgot if this box was already sold out or not by the time I reviewed Cute #1, (I think 3 was just becoming available?) but I really hate that I was so excited for Cute #1 that I suggested these cute boxes to my readers. I can't imagine how disappointed people are going to be when they open this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope Cute 3 saves the day or is at least slightly cuter than this.



LisaLeah said:


> Fingers crossed. Hoping it's a freebie box they sent you for review, since the other "nail" boxes aren't moving.  Keep us posted.


I will! My Earth and Sea tracking says it was last in NY and I'm in MA, so I'm assuming I'll get it today or tomorrow, if at all. I am also hoping they sent it to me for review and never let me know. It's common of them to be late on informing me of these things, but it would be super weird because they were supposed to send me something else to review back in August and still haven't sent it. So to get something completely random was the last thing I expected. They've been really weird lately overall lol

Ahh ok I'm off to take instagram pics and blog pics and all that good stuff before I fall back asleep...I was awake until 4:45 am and was woken up by DHL Man at 9 am. Not happy lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 15, 2014)

I am not too pumped about cute 2! The first one was much better! I hope I get the blush in lavender at least! But I will use everything! ^^

Is anyone cancelling cute 3?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Fae said:


> I am not too pumped about cute 2! The first one was much better! I hope I get the blush in lavender at least! But I will use everything! ^^
> 
> Is anyone cancelling cute 3?


Tempted but probably won't


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

I think the first cute set the bar too high. Yeah, not loads of trinkets but still not a bad box. Maybe less items, but higher value? I haven't done the math.

I'm just glad at least the OMG2 has improved. I think that 



Spoiler



vampire tub


is adorbs lol.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I seriously couldn't agree more. That is exactly what this box seems like. If this what what they intended on putting in the box this whole time and they think this is comparable to the first box, they're sadly mistaken.
> 
> I forgot if this box was already sold out or not by the time I reviewed Cute #1, (I think 3 was just becoming available?) but I really hate that I was so excited for Cute #1 that I suggested these cute boxes to my readers. I can't imagine how disappointed people are going to be when they open this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just hope Cute 3 saves the day or is at least slightly cuter than this.


Cute 2 was definitely sold out by the time people started receiving their Cute 1s. I'm hoping Cute 3 is better, as well - I also enthusiastically recommended the Cute boxes on my Youtube, and wish I hadn't. Cute 3 was sold out by the time I did my review, but Cute 4 might be released next week, and I probably won't get #2 in time to caution any viewers.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

yeah, the OMG 2 is WAY better than OMG 1.

I am just hoping that the WTF box is OMG ramped up.   I don't want to purchase any OMG boxes anymore because I do think they are still not worth it.  I hope cute wishlist 3 is okay because I did purchase that based on cute wishlist 1.


----------



## Liv (Sep 15, 2014)

Whoooohoooo my jackpot box was finally cleared by customs and is coming my way. Will probably get it tomorrow or on Wednesday morning. I can already imagine myself running home from uni tomorrow at midday just to catch the postman   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Registered or not I always had to sign for my memeboxes.

I was so excited to see what was in Cute 2, but it is indeed quite disappointing...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Fae said:


> I am not too pumped about cute 2! The first one was much better! I hope I get the blush in lavender at least! But I will use everything! ^^
> 
> Is anyone cancelling cute 3?


No, I'm not cancelling. We know these boxes are almost always "  mystery boxes"when we order them.

AND, whether they fit the theme well or not, I end up loving at least half the products in every box. I think that if the feedback for the 2nd editions is bad, they will have to up their game again for the 3rd and subsequent editions. 

Dear MemeSpies, you cannot coast!!  We pay for cute, we should get darling cute. We pay for OMG, we should get useful and very unusual products. Got it? Thanks.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, the OMG 2 is WAY better than OMG 1.
> 
> I am just hoping that the WTF box is OMG ramped up.   I don't want to purchase any OMG boxes anymore because I do think they are still not worth it.  I hope cute wishlist 3 is okay because I did purchase that based on cute wishlist 1.


Interesting... I personally think that WTF could be the tamer version of OMG actually. 

I think someone requested for the 



Spoiler



synake stuff awhile ago. Glad to see it in there.

Also wanted the roller ball thing. I saw it somewhere on the korean search engine Naver wayy back.



Thing is, I didn't get these as the first was bleh. But I got the third. It better be good...or better!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm gonna get the WTF box in the hopes that they put truly awesome things in a box with a new name. 
Ohh, I am so hopelessly addicted. Need a support group. Wait- I have one- YOU.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

@veritazy  I am going by the acronyms ....WTF is more stronger than OMG (at least for me - lol)  I know that they say it is wonderful treasure finds, but I am hoping it is really weird, cool stuff that we have never heard of - NO PURE SMILE!!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @veritazy  I am going by the acronyms ....WTF is more stronger than OMG (at least for me - lol)  I know that they say it is wonderful treasure finds, but I am hoping it is really weird, cool stuff that we have never heard of - NO PURE SMILE!!!!


hahah i think we got enough mouth tapes. Yeah they did say _under-the-radar treasures_, which I translate to indie, less-known-brands but useful stuff.

Well, I hope you are right. I didn't get it, but I just enjoy positive unboxings more.  :lol:


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *Oh crap. I have the 3rd versions of all this ordered. **OMG 3 + K-Style 3 + My Cute Wishlist 3.*.. If this was the best they could do for the 2nd version, what the heck will they put in the 3rd editions?
> 
> I saw some pitiful face patches with photos of dogs and kittens on the wrappers on a K- beauty site.. I'd say that's pretty close to bottom of the barrel " cutsie". SMH in abject nausea at the thought. AND my boxes were all in one order which is kind of a triple threat of horridness.


It's not the best they could do. It's just random. The Sleeping mask looks interesting though. But there are soooo many cute korean cosmetics... Even really cheap ones. They could do better but if it sells out so fast why would they bother...

In the first cute box there werent too many stuff that are actually useful either. The etude house balm is okay, the Pencil set is pricey but i dont care much about it, the cupcake creams are indeed cute but small and i dont they are as effective as others in regular packaging. You Know what i mean. And the hand cream was cute too but for me kind of useless, i have many i have to finish...

In this box at least the Sleeping mask looks interesting.

Anyway, anyone used the vitamin Cleanser?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

lol i think my dhl delivery is in limbo... no updates since midnight.

in the mood to cancel today... glossybox has gone and now debating omg3 and cute3


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, the OMG 2 is WAY better than OMG 1.
> 
> I am just hoping that the WTF box is OMG ramped up. I don't want to purchase any OMG boxes anymore because I do think they are still not worth it. I hope cute wishlist 3 is okay because I did purchase that based on cute wishlist 1.


I think wtf is a makeup edition of omg. I hope im wrong.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@Jane George I dodged these, but I'm stickin to the 3rd bundles. Maybe they will fare better...    I got them with points, so I won't cancel...at least there is something in October for me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> hahah i think we got enough mouth tapes. Yeah they did say _under-the-radar treasures_, which I translate to indie, less-known-brands but useful stuff.
> 
> Well, I hope you are right. I didn't get it, but I just enjoy positive unboxings more.  :lol:


I hope so too....I can see that box being awesome or just horrible - like they went thru their version of the dollar store and picked out no-name brands - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

@@veritazy i might leave them be atm and not bother with 4


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I think wtf is a makeup edition of omg. I hope im wrong.


could be.   the description does mention makeup a lot.   I think I got it because a) it seems interesting and B) I am sick of waiting 2 weeks to get my boxes and I really wanted the wine &amp; cheese one!  lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Omg 2 looks awesome! Disappointed in Cute Wishlist #2.


----------



## amidea (Sep 15, 2014)

well, i have no self-control so i bought the bundle while the vip discount is still available.  i'm not sure what to expect from wine and cheese, but the WTF box better be truly WTF, memebox!

eta: i do not want to be saying "wtf, why did i buy this?". that does not count.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know why people would cancel cute wishlist 3, honestly. There's only been 2 boxes. One was ahhhmazzzing and one was meh. At this rate, we really don't know what #3 is going to be like. It could be just as good as #1. If it's absolute crap, then yeah, maybe don't buy anymore cute wishlist boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly it's not a BAD box. I like everything it in it, and I'll use everything in it. I just wish it was cuter like what I thought I was getting when I paid for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMG2 is actually pretty great. It's STILL not as shocking and OMG-like as I wanted it to be, but I think maybe I'm just expecting too much, as there's a good amount of stuff in memeboxes that my non-addicted friends would be very weirded out by. I remember long ago how grossed out I was about putting snail products on my skin, and now I'll slather it on like nothing lol. Maybe the OMG box is made for people that are newer to K-Beauty. Either way, I'm still happy with this one, although I'm not at all bummed that I didn't buy OMG 3. If THAT one ends up being filled with crazy, kooky stuff I will not be a happy camper haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

amidea said:


> well, i have no self-control so i bought the bundle while the vip discount is still available.  i'm not sure what to expect from wine and cheese, but the WTF box better be truly WTF, memebox!
> 
> eta: i do not want to be saying "wtf, why did i buy this?". that does not count.


that WTF does not stand for "what the fudge" btw. It is Wonderful Treasure Finds (according to the list on memebox site). So in case anyone is thinking to be weirded out or boomshakalaka wowsies, nahp. It is a box (as quoted from their site) with _new, under-the-radar beauty products_. They might as well be called Korea's Best Newcomers memebox.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> *that WTF does not stand for "what the fudge" btw. It is Wonderful Treasure Finds* (according to the list on memebox site). So in case anyone is thinking to be weirded out or boomshakalaka wowsies, nahp. It is a box (as quoted from their site) with _new, under-the-radar beauty products_. They might as well be called Korea's Best Newcomers memebox.


I'm assuming that 'Wonderful Treasure Finds' is a cover for the fact its a swear word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think they are that unaware haha


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

Does the 5$ affiliate codes not work anymore? They worked a couple days ago for me


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Does the 5$ affiliate codes not work anymore? They worked a couple days ago for me


The over $100? Theres only one $5 off code about at the mo I think


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm assuming that 'Wonderful Treasure Finds' is a cover for the fact its a swear word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think they are that unaware haha


haha yesh it most probably is.

Btw, isn't it already Tuesday in Korea?


----------



## JustBran (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi! I've been a wallflower to this thread for a while now. I would love if someone could PM that magic $5 off code! I just have to have the wine and cheese box


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

JustBran said:


> Hi! I've been a wallflower to this thread for a while now. I would love if someone could PM that magic $5 off code! I just have to have the wine and cheese box


Ive tried everyone, and none of them work.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Tony moly box or not


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a suspicion they aren't doing the $5 codes anymore. They could have refreshed august codes to be reused if they're having problems getting new ones out.. but I don't believe they are trying. Look how much everybody buys anyway without it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So in case anyone is thinking to be weirded out or boomshakalaka wowsies, nahp.


I laughed aloud in the middle of a quiet study hall.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The description of WTF box is making me uninterested. Aren't almost all of Memebox products "under the radar?" How much more obscure can they get?

Also, is anyone else amused by the recent commercials on American TV about snail extract or bee venom in new beauty products? I'm all, "PFT, OLD NEWS, WE'RE ON TO PIGEON POOP."


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have a suspicion they aren't doing the $5 codes anymore. They could have refreshed august codes to be reused if they're having problems getting new ones out.. but I don't believe they are trying. Look how much everybody buys anyway without it.


Yea, I thought they were releasing the new codes yesterday? on the 14th... I'm holding off until there's a new code.


----------



## JustBran (Sep 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ive tried everyone, and none of them work.


Aww darn guess I'll have to wait til they release the new ones... Hopefully it's today before the VIP price goes up!


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, I thought they were releasing the new codes yesterday? on the 14th... I'm holding off until there's a new code.


It doesn't really matter.. we're halfway through the month. Then in 2 weeks we'll need new ones for october.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> I have a suspicion they aren't doing the $5 codes anymore. They could have refreshed august codes to be reused if they're having problems getting new ones out.. but I don't believe they are trying. Look how much everybody buys anyway without it.


There is one floating around that is working for me who has used all my august codes already. PM me if anyone wants it, dont know how much we can say here...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> There is one floating around that is working for me who has used all my august codes already. PM me if anyone wants it, dont know how much we can say here...


Thank you!!! You saved my wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm afraid I haven't been much help at boycotting until they release new codes. I broke the MemeStrike on the first of the month.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

@@marliepanda you are a star


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

It's one of the four digit affiliate codes from last month I think


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It's one of the four digit affiliate codes from last month I think


Oooh wonder why its still working, lets not complain though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I laughed aloud in the middle of a quiet study hall.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The description of WTF box is making me uninterested. Aren't almost all of Memebox products "under the radar?" How much more obscure can they get?
> 
> Also, is anyone else amused by the recent commercials on American TV about snail extract or bee venom in new beauty products? I'm all, *"PFT, OLD NEWS, WE'RE ON TO PIGEON POOP."*


ikr haha. And enough of vague themes now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

My parcel has gone back to Frankfurt... It was there Saturday so now is going backwards


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Pigeon poop and other beasts box?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Ahh I remember where I saw the



Spoiler



Haruen Roller ball now! It was on the Up&amp;Down segment of get it beauty 2014. Some episode about oil and trouble.



I think its great that memebox included that in one of the boxes. Good to see them trying to put some really raved products and not all dollar shop stuff   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My parcel has gone back to Frankfurt... It was there Saturday so now is going backwards


ehh what.... Thats terrible!

How backwards? As in otw to Korea again?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ehh what.... Thats terrible!
> 
> How backwards? As in otw to Korea again?


No idea but on Saturday frankfurt, Sunday Leipzig and Monday Frankfurt again


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

Can someone kindly pm me the working coupon code!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my All About Eyes and Earth &amp; Sea boxes (I had gotten 3 E&amp;S, as I have gifts and such...)  Even though it has been out for a couple of weeks with those who did DHL, I will put my first impressions in spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I am VERY pleased with both.  I read the reviews about All About Eyes that were not positive, but I love my box ~ I will use it all except the mascara ~ I will even try those darn false eyelashes!  I got the silver gel pencil ~ I have to say, those gel pencils do NOT MOVE once it sets ~ which was the color I was hoping for.  It is beautiful.  I also got the violet eyeshadow which is just a beautiful shade of purple with some iridescence to it.  I would have been fine with either this color or sweet pink, I was so hoping not for that coral color!  I also love the 3 dots eyeliner ~ it is a lot of fun and I love liquid eyeliners.   

The concealer is in the pink shade, which is a tad too light for me right now, as my skin tone is darker with the summer months.   In the winter, I can use it and it is not just for under the eyes, but a spot concealer, which I can always use.  I like the ease of the push button.  The serum is nice to have as well - ingenious little design they have there.

My Earth &amp; Sea box ~ I am GLAD I got 3 boxes (greedy me, but they were sitting out there for a long time with no one purchasing them!!)  The pore pack is very welcomed in my bathroom, as well as the facial mist.  I will give 2 of them to my nieces.   I love masks, so I am happy to have 3 of them, and the cooling gel is always needed around here!  I will give one to my sister, who also needs some cooling products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   The dewytree powder is so cute with how you apply it - there is a built in sponge that you just shake out the powder container and it comes out the sponge end and you pat on.  They even give you another sponge pad.   The shade is wearable for fair &amp; medium skin tones, I would think.  The cleansing foam I am really interested in trying - spider webs, bring 'em on!! PLUS the picture is SO sweet - Charlotte's Web was the first thing I thought of with the piggy and the spider hanging down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



so, as you can tell, I am very happy with my haul today!  Plus I got my Witch's Pouch lipstick from http://vincci-vins.com ~ that was pretty quick shipping as it came in about 2 weeks!  I got the orchid plum, as in my F/W box, I got the other color.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks for sending me the code guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I got the box for $18.99 USD, conveted to CAD is about $20. I was going to wait until after the sale when they are suppose to release the new codes but it works! Saved myself $17


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

@@Jane George maybe just a check thru? Mine passes through leipzig too if its DHL. Takes like 1-2 days to get processed...


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 15, 2014)

Can someone pm me the code as well please? Thank you!
Is the bouncy cream good for oily skin? I am sorry if you have answered this already but there are too many pages to go through and I couldn't find an answer.
The vicioni products contain wine and memebox sells them. Do you think that the wine and cheese box will have this one?
http://us.memebox.com/luminee-s-gel#.VBcr4mPZTsZ (not an affiliate link) It helps remove red wine stains! 
 
I received my jackpot! I got the 4th place!!! I am very excited! 2 boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

It went Frankfurt Leipzig Frankfurt and I assume it is going back to Leipzig now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

I got my blog review points (48) today, so ordered the Cheese &amp; Wine Box + WTF Bundle for 47.99 with the 5$ off code lol - So close to being over 48.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

The



Spoiler



sea tree &amp; milky dress products in the OMG#2 box look like  deluxe samples?


I know it says full size, but the product looks only deluxe.. Maybe a full size sample? lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Memebox must be pushing Sally's Box products pretty hard, my cute 2 had a big giant fold out thing with all the Sally's Box products on it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Check the expiration on the essence in OMG2, also.  Mine expires end of Feb. 2015


----------



## Fae (Sep 15, 2014)

September coupons are here! ^^


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

People just love stealing my photos eh? Sigh....


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

ahh finally.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 15, 2014)

Is the number of digits of the code, dependent on how much money you make? ^^

I just started &amp; got a 4-digit code, which I just posted on my blog!

I was just wondering, cause the codes I used before have all been 5 digit ones!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

Fae said:


> Is the number of digits of the code, dependent on how much money you make? ^^
> 
> I just started &amp; got a 4-digit code, which I just posted on my blog!
> 
> I was just wondering, cause the codes I used before have all been 5 digit ones!


idk, I got 4 digit ones too. Maybe, coz I don't earn alot either.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

I wonder if my parcel will bring me German cakes as it has been on holidays there?


----------



## Liv (Sep 15, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I received my jackpot! I got the 4th place!!! I am very excited! 2 boxes!


Ooooooh so happy for you! Not trying to get my hopes up but my customs reported about two boxes being shipped my way  :wub:

I am all new to these coupon things (yeah I usually bought my boxes full price  :blush:  ), but if I understand this correctly, the affiliates get codes, which they post on their blogs, right?

Does that mean I can buy MORE for LESS?  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

woot!! affiliate codes ARE HERE!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> People just love stealing my photos eh? Sigh....


yeah, I know.  There is a person who not only took my photo from my blog, BUT MY WRITTEN REVIEW of that product, posted it on her pinterest board for swapping.  She didn't even link back to my blog.   Good effing grief.  I don't mind that people use my pics or reviews, but ATTRIBUTE it back to me, kay?  She posts on that swaps fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> idk, I got 4 digit ones too. Maybe, coz I don't earn alot either.


nah, they are worth the same amount.  $5.00

I just think it is random.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Did anymore get more than four digits?


----------



## amidea (Sep 15, 2014)

we haven't determined how they distribute codes, have we?  this is the first time i've gotten one and i have no idea why (pretty sure my referrals are as non-existent now as they have always been).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nah, they are worth the same amount.  $5.00
> 
> I just think it is random.


yeah I meant the length of the code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think the length matter now. It's memepartayyyy~~  :wizard:   :smilehappyyes:   :flowers:   :luv:   :king:

Not that I'm buying anything, but I feel more...insured. lol


----------



## Fae (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for the answers! ^^

Anyways, I got my code for the 1st time &amp; I'm really excited about it!


----------



## yunii (Sep 15, 2014)

I got a 4 digit code too but it say I cannot use it. *Sigh*


----------



## blinded (Sep 15, 2014)

Question about cancelling orders. I'm second guessing ordering the Citrus box, but I ordered it with Chocolate Mania. It says you have to cancel 4 days before it ships, Do I have to cancel before the chocolate box ships? Is it easier to just re-buy chocolate alone and cancel the other order?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I know. There is a person who not only took my photo from my blog, BUT MY WRITTEN REVIEW of that product, posted it on her pinterest board for swapping. She didn't even link back to my blog. Good effing grief. I don't mind that people use my pics or reviews, but ATTRIBUTE it back to me, kay? She posts on that swaps fb page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha there should be a way to make it so no one can copy and paste. I should look into that.

At least samatha from the facebook page was very understanding and we resolved the issue in a peaceful matter


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

yunii said:


> I got a 4 digit code too but it say I cannot use it. *Sigh*


If you have used the sneaky September code already then you cannot use another 4 digit code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Question about cancelling orders. I'm second guessing ordering the Citrus box, but I ordered it with Chocolate Mania. It says you have to cancel 4 days before it ships, Do I have to cancel before the chocolate box ships? Is it easier to just re-buy chocolate alone and cancel the other order?


I think its fine as long as you do it 4 days before the actual box you are cancelling ships.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Question about cancelling orders. I'm second guessing ordering the Citrus box, but I ordered it with Chocolate Mania. It says you have to cancel 4 days before it ships, Do I have to cancel before the chocolate box ships? Is it easier to just re-buy chocolate alone and cancel the other order?


Its easier to canel the order and then reprder the chocolate. They can't help you of you just want to change one box in the box :S. I asked before and they said they can't.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Its easier to canel the order and then reprder the chocolate. They can't help you of you just want to change one box in the box :S. I asked before and they said they can't.


Even when theyre not in a bundle :S How odd Memebox...


----------



## blinded (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If you have used the sneaky September code already then you cannot use another 4 digit code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just tested that. I used the sneaky code this morning but could still use another new 4 digit code.


----------



## yunii (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If you have used the sneaky September code already then you cannot use another 4 digit code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know. Then I guess I will continue with my "no buy" until their give out VIP memepoints.


----------



## blinded (Sep 15, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Its easier to canel the order and then reprder the chocolate. They can't help you of you just want to change one box in the box :S. I asked before and they said they can't.


That's what I assumed, especially since I used the cheapship2 code. Even if they were willing to do it, it would probably be too confusing to explain and sort out the coupon. Maybe I'll just keep citrus then.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Even when theyre not in a bundle :S How odd Memebox...


I know right?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Yay my boxes did the hokie cokie and are in the East Midlands


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

yunii said:


> I got a 4 digit code too but it say I cannot use it. *Sigh*


I don't think you can use it yourself on your own affiliate account...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think you can use it yourself on your own affiliate account...


I have in the past


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

My cute/k-style/OMG bundle is out for delivery! I've avoided spoilers but it sounds like cute may suck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My cute/k-style/OMG bundle is out for delivery! I've avoided spoilers but it sounds like cute may suck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


From what I have personally seen I would have liked to receive three of them items, 2 I like and will use and theres only one thats a bit meh to me!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 15, 2014)

What are the privileges of being a memebox VIP member?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> What are the privileges of being a memebox VIP member?


An email about the VIP prices, and the ability to get to the VIP section yourself without a link.

I also got a free shipping with 2 boxes code too, but then there was the cheap shipping weekend so toooo be honest, nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2014)

In previous months we were able to use one 4 digit code and one 6 digit code per month. After looking around on blogs and popular coupon code sites, I'm only seeing 4 digit codes. Does that mean we can only use 1 code this month?

I did use the code that was posted a few days ago on the Tony Moly box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

And some codes to get % off 100 and 150 dollars


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> And some codes to get % off 100 and 150 dollars


Oh course yeah I mixed those up with the affiliate automatic ones. You do also get VIP points too which I havent had yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> In previous months we were able to use one 4 digit code and one 6 digit code per month. After looking around on blogs and popular coupon code sites, I'm only seeing 4 digit codes. Does that mean we can only use 1 code this month?
> 
> I did use the code that was posted a few days ago on the Tony Moly box.


Looks like it, ive seen a sea of 4 digit but no 6


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh course yeah I mixed those up with the affiliate automatic ones. You do also get VIP points too which I havent had yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can combine them with those


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You can combine them with those


Havent got anywhere near $100 or $150 this month haha


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Looks like it, ive seen a sea of 4 digit but no 6


Well, then I may have to cut down on buying this month. Those codes help a lot to justify my spending. Plus points always help too but they haven't given those out lately either.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

I definitely think the length of the codes is random. I have gotten 4-digit and 5-digit ones randomly over the past year since I started reviewing Memeboxes. I don't think it has anything to do with your sales  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

I know in past months, they've put boxes on sale that haven't sold out. I wonder if they'll do that with like the Halloween and nail boxes, etc that arent sold out or if they'll do jackpot boxes every time they have a backlog...

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

i have a question about a Memebox product. The eye hydration patches that come in the little black wrappers with the black and white panda on the front (* Wish Formula Panda EYe Essence Mask* to be specific).

*Has anyone using these noticed a smell like alcohol? I* just opened a package from one Memebox or the other ( IDK which but I've only been buying since June and only a few in June). 

*The masks started making me very nauseated after just a few minutes. 
No other type of facial mask from Korea has had this effect on me Also, the pads weren't white they were a beige-y color.*

Is this normal and I just reacted badly to them or did/ do I have bad eye mask patches? I still have a few of them left. 
They have been stored in a cool place without any contamination. I'm very careful about my skin care and cosmetics.

I'm still feeling a bit nauseated and when I take a whiff of the removed Panda Pad, the sensation is a lot worse... kind of narrows it down.* I realize we can each have adverse reactions to an ingredient and this may be the case here..* And it was very very close to my nose..


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> i have a question about a Memebox product. The eye hydration patches that come in the little black wrappers with the black and white panda on the front (* Wish Formula Panda EYe Essence Mask* to be specific).
> 
> *Has anyone using these noticed a smell like alcohol? I* just opened a package from one Memebox or the other ( IDK which but I've only been buying since June and only a few in June).
> 
> ...


Mine were exactly like that, too.  I looked it up to see if that was the normal color and it is.  I used them with no issues and actually was happy with the de-puffing results.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

I had to run home at lunch, and I saw my mail person sitting in the truck.  Saw a pink box in his stack and nearly drove my car off the road!!  Then I saw that it said birchbox on the side, not memebox, so I knew it wasn't for me and was filled with disappointment.  (Thinking about it now, its a pink bubble mailer I'd be looking for, not a box... lol)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine were exactly like that, too.  I looked it up to see if that was the normal color and it is.  I used them with no issues and actually was happy with the de-puffing results.


Thank you, Saffyra !! When you looked them up, did you see any ingredient which might smell fermented or otherwise like alcohol?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

Yay my restocks are going express and on their way to me... Come to me mask 4 and cacao


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yay my restocks are going express and on their way to me... Come to me mask 4 and cacao


i hope my cacao gets a shift on!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG.  My LJH tea tree essence has apparently been shipped and was DELIVERED on Saturday.  My poor essence has been in my mailbox outside since then!!  Hopefully I didn't hurt it, I don't think we hit freezing Saturday or Sunday night, but still.  I feel bad for my lil baby package, all abandoned and alone in the box.

tl;dr, memebox apparently doesn't email shipping notifications for items purchased from the USA memeshop.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> i hope my cacao gets a shift on!


If it was singular it will go the long way but it is a good sign that they are being shipped


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If it was singular it will go the long way but it is a good sign that they are being shipped


Oh up itll be a week or so but it didnt ship half as quickly as my milk box did!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thank you, Saffyra !! When you looked them up, did you see any ingredient which might smell fermented or otherwise like alcohol?


There's Mistletoe Ferment Extract and Licorice Root Extract--all of the ingredients in combination smell a bit...sharp? Awful? hahahaa This is a Wish Formula product, so here's the info page. Certainly not my favorite either.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I had to run home at lunch, and I saw my mail person sitting in the truck.  Saw a pink box in his stack and nearly drove my car off the road!!  Then I saw that it said birchbox on the side, not memebox, so I knew it wasn't for me and was filled with disappointment.  (Thinking about it now, its a pink bubble mailer I'd be looking for, not a box... lol)


haha I hate missing my postman too. I have to pick it up from the post office and the ladies there will give me slanty eyes and ogle at my box to a point of almost asking me where to get them/whats inside, but decide not to. Hmm..maybe I should introduce them and spread the addiction.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha I hate missing my postman too. I have to pick it up from the post office and the ladies there will give me slanty eyes and ogle at my box to a point of almost asking me where to get them/whats inside, but decide not to. Hmm..maybe I should introduce them and spread the addiction.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should make business cards for your blog and pass them out at the post office LOL (I'm totally guilty of this!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

I gotta go to post office tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my glossybox is waiting for me


----------



## amidea (Sep 15, 2014)

womp womp.  my express omg/cute was supposed to be delivered today, but it said no one was home, even though we have a management office and all of our mail goes there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does dhl try to personally deliver to each individual apartmetn in nyc??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

Man I got the stupid sixth place Pure Smile Jackpot box! Ugh, the only one I truly didn't want. I guess the IOPE and ReBom slightly redeems it!

Also got my kstyle/cute/OMG bundle and earth and sea! Good memebox day, now to open up my trio...


----------



## Andi B (Sep 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Man I got the stupid sixth place Pure Smile Jackpot box! Ugh, the only one I truly didn't want. I guess the IOPE and ReBom slightly redeems it!
> 
> Also got my kstyle/cute/OMG bundle and earth and sea! Good memebox day, now to open up my trio...


Please share what's in your Kstyle box if you have time! I don't think we've seen spoilers for that one yet!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

My Earth &amp; Sea just arrived! A GREAT box!

I also got All About Lips....which I did NOT order.

I ordered All About Eyes.

I emailed Meme, hopefully the new CS will fix this easily.

I so don't have time to deal w/ shipping hassles at the moment!

Has something like this happened to anyone else?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 15, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I think I remember getting those patches in the Fermented Box, so that's probably what you're smelling. Fermented products can have a really strong yeasty smell, and I noticed when I used them that these patches have that.

When you say smells like alcohol, do you mean like beer? Or like medicinal alcohol? Because the beery smell is normal, but I don't remember them smelling like astringent, so maybe you want to spot test on your arm. I really have no idea how to decipher when products are going bad, so I just hope my face skin doesn't melt off after I use something.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Someone has mentioned it on this thread or the problem thread. I don't know how it was resolved though.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Also, if anyone has the ingredients list for the vitamin cleansing dessert, that'd be greaaaaat.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@LisaLeah Someone has mentioned it on this thread or the problem thread. I don't know how it was resolved though.


Thanks Jane! I thought I remembered seeing someone mention that too.

Oh well. I will keep you all posted on the resolve.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm dumb I don't know how to do spoilers from my phone clearly! Sorry if that spoiled anyone! Ugh. I'll put it in the spoiler thread.


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My Earth &amp; Sea just arrived! A GREAT box!
> 
> I also got All About Lips....which I did NOT order.
> 
> ...


They usually want you to pay to ship it back from what I've observed from others.. unfair. Maybe check out the contents of both boxes and make sure you don't want that before contacting them. Memebox isn't very good at taking blame for their mistakes. I hope it gets resolved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: They may not have another in stock at the moment to send you, so you might just end up with points for it instead of what you bought.


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a small bottle of rose essential oil I got from.. girl's night out box I think.  Anybody have suggestions on what to do with this?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I think I remember getting those patches in the Fermented Box, so that's probably what you're smelling. Fermented products can have a really strong yeasty smell, and I noticed when I used them that these patches have that.
> 
> When you say smells like alcohol, do you mean like beer? Or like medicinal alcohol? Because the beery smell is normal, but I don't remember them smelling like astringent, so maybe you want to spot test on your arm. I really have no idea how to decipher when products are going bad, so I just hope my face skin doesn't melt off after I use something.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A very strong fermented smell and also a sharper alcohol smell, more like Isopropyl Alcohol ( medicinal),

My impression was that I was smelling two different things. Neither was pleasant to me, but again, this might be because the largest part of the eye patches go so close to one's nose..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> There's Mistletoe Ferment Extract and Licorice Root Extract--all of the ingredients in combination smell a bit...sharp? Awful? hahahaa This is a Wish Formula product, so here's the info page. Certainly not my favorite either.


Thank you. I'm not going to use this particular eye patch again. I got really sick from the smells and still feel unwell.

The first thing I smelled was like Isopropyl Alcohol. Then, as the patch stayed on and I was trying to decide what to do about it all, it started smelling like hops- the fermentation in beer.. I've been to breweries so I know the smell but it's different when it's stuck to your face. LOL.

I thought Mistletoe was toxic if absorbed systemically. Hmm. Glad I'm not picky about things. I just don't want to be vomiting from eye patches again. Miserable feeling.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 15, 2014)

I had to sign for my RM Earth and Sea box.  The shipping never updated past leaving LAX either so I had no idea it was coming today.  

I'm pretty glad I was home (I almost wasn't) but signing for these is going to get REALLY old!  Especially for my mailman.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

UK ladies, question: how does Customs work with Memeboxes? Someone asked me and I was like ??? It sounds like Memebox marks each package as 16 pounds no matter how much stuff is coming, or am I making things up?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> UK ladies, question: how does Customs work with Memeboxes? Someone asked me and I was like ??? It sounds like Memebox marks each package as 16 pounds no matter how much stuff is coming, or am I making things up?


that is correct. never had an issue yet at 50 plus boxes


----------



## cfisher (Sep 15, 2014)

I just received my first of the RM shipments, and apparently my mailman immediately spoke to his boss and he agreed to allow him to sign for all of my packages. I can't even imagine having to deal with all of those notices/redeliver requests.

I was THRILLED to see the Wine and Cheese box, my immediate thoughts were "CHEESE CREAM!" and I loved that they gave us that spoiler in advance, I hope there's one other cheese skincare product in there though. ...Still trying to resist buying a second one, reminding myself that I have a million facial creams to use already.

I bought the WTF box, but I feel like they purposely misled us with that one, now that I'm looking at it. I thought WTF was going to be what OMG should have been.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My Earth &amp; Sea just arrived! A GREAT box!
> 
> I also got All About Lips....which I did NOT order.
> 
> ...


I'm LOVING Earth &amp; Sea. It's really a fantastic box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've read a lot of people are having the same problem, receiving the wrong box.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Just got my Jackpot box in the mail--9th place :/ Also got my Earth &amp; Sea, which was much more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 15, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just got my Jackpot box in the mail--9th place :/ Also got my Earth &amp; Sea, which was much more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just received my other two Jackpot boxes today, they were both 5th places.

That's the first time I've heard someone received a 9th place box, oddly enough!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just got my Jackpot box in the mail--9th place :/ Also got my Earth &amp; Sea, which was much more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the 9th place boxes look nicer and with more full sized skin care than a couple of the higher priced JP boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm not having to sign for ANY of my RM boxes. I'm thrilled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think the 9th place boxes look nicer and with more full sized skin care than a couple of the higher priced JP boxes.


It really did seem like after they ditched the 10th place boxes, there just wasn't a great order for the remaining boxes (and so many of the value differences were so tiny). I definitely think some of the lower placing boxes were more appealing than higher ones. It really was such an odd format, I hope they plan out the next one better (from the beginning!)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I had to sign for my RM Earth and Sea box.  The shipping never updated past leaving LAX either so I had no idea it was coming today.
> 
> I'm pretty glad I was home (I almost wasn't) but signing for these is going to get REALLY old!  Especially for my mailman.


My Earth &amp; Sea wasn't here when I got home from work at 1:30 (my mail arrives around 10am) so I assumed it wasn't being delivered today. But after returning home at 5pm it was in the door and I didn't have to sign even though it was sent registered mail. Labeling was different and everything. Makes no sense what so ever and my post office is pretty anal.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 15, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm not having to sign for ANY of my RM boxes. I'm thrilled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


woohoo! nice.

I sign for all my boxes regardless. Seems to be a policy here. hmm


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> woohoo! nice.
> 
> I sign for all my boxes regardless. Seems to be a policy here. hmm


I'm glad I have to sign for all of mine, just incase something happens.


----------



## avarier (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm in the states.. are most people having to sign for RM boxes now (the standard shipping)? Is there a way to avoid it?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

Ever since the Wine &amp; Cheese box was announced I've been wanting to eat cheese. I hope promotions for this box end soon as I'm lactose intolerant (but love cheese). lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that is correct. never had an issue yet at 50 plus boxes


BRILLIANT--thank you!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

How do you guys decide which product(s) to try first?  I'm excited to have all this new stuff, but I feel like I should introduce things one by one... 

The 



Spoiler



collagen sleeping pack from my cute wishlist 2


smells FABULOUS.  I'll probably slather some of that shizz on tonight... I put it through COSDNA and it looks good to go!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2014)

@tiedyedlifestyle  As much as my shiny boxes tempt me, I do try to pick a set of products and use them until they are done.  Sometimes, I will sneak in a few more items, but that is how I try to do it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Also, I have to say how excited I am to FINALLY have some samples of Missha's perfect cover bb cream.  I feel like the only person in the world who hasn't tried it!  I squealed with excitement when I opened my meme-order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 15, 2014)

Is anyone else disappointed with Cute Wishlist #2? It's obviously absolutely no where near the standard of the first one. This is one is barely even cute. Even K-Style #2 is barely anything special. I think I'm going to cancel my #3 order, but I want to see what you guys think about it first.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 15, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Is anyone else disappointed with Cute Wishlist #2? It's obviously absolutely no where near the standard of the first one. This is one is barely even cute. Even K-Style #2 is barely anything special. I think I'm going to cancel my #3 order, but I want to see what you guys think about it first.


I'm disappointed in cute #2 and kstyle #2, but I will at least use (and probably like) everything in cute #2...its just a let-down after the first cute box. I am considering canceling Kstyle #3, but I can't bring myself to cancel cute #3. I definitely won't order another kstyle unless #3 is amazing. The cute boxes get me every time, though.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm disappointed in cute #2 and kstyle #2, but I will at least use (and probably like) everything in cute #2...its just a let-down after the first cute box. I am considering canceling Kstyle #3, but I can't bring myself to cancel cute #3. I definitely won't order another kstyle unless #3 is amazing. The cute boxes get me every time, though.


The only reason I ordered cute #3 was because the first one was absolutely amazing. I'm so disappointed. Like, why? What was memebox thinking? I'm so glad I didn't order the second one. What a let down.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

I would be happy with cute 2 if it was a global box or something more themeless, but it's not particularly 'eeeee!! CUTE!' like I was hoping for.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 15, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just got my Jackpot box in the mail--9th place :/ Also got my Earth &amp; Sea, which was much more exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I too just received my Jackpot box in the mail today, 7th place. Which is okay.  I had to sign for it USPS. New mailman today, who was very nice.  Considering all the other boxes I got today French Box, PopSugar.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm pretty disappointed in the cute factor (none) of Cute 2. I think the products are pretty solid but not particularly cute! And OMG 2 not so OMG either! I think I'll hang on to my order for the third ones but hope they up their game! Cute 1 was soooo much better!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> And OMG 2 not so OMG either!


Yeah, wtf is OMG about the



Spoiler



prori facial mist??? Aren't facial mists pretty basic and common in k-beauty??  That item really sticks out to me as poorly placed.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received my other two Jackpot boxes today, they were both 5th places.
> 
> That's the first time I've heard someone received a 9th place box, oddly enough!





cfisher said:


> I just received my other two Jackpot boxes today, they were both 5th places.
> 
> That's the first time I've heard someone received a 9th place box, oddly enough!


I was hoping for a 5th place! Oh well, luck of the draw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What do you think of the 5th place box?

ETA: The 9th place really isn't too bad, but I'm not sure if I'm going to use the toner yet, and I'm going to be getting the same galactomyces cream in Nakedbox 24.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yeah, wtf is OMG about the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, so not OMG. And it was just in a collab box! They blew it on these boxes. Could've been much more OMG.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah, so not OMG. And it was just in a collab box!


Not even a variation of the item, it was the *exact* item!  Gaaahh!!


----------



## Sara Faas (Sep 15, 2014)

I have been out of town so I am playing catch up.

I came home to my omg2/cute2 set and I am sad about the cute 2. It needs to be cuter! I wish I had gotten



Spoiler



the lilac blush rather than baby pink



There are some good things in both boxes though. Omg2 is definitely better than omg1.

Also I had a moment of madness this morning and got the wine cheese/wtf bundle and an extra wine and cheese box because BOUNCE CHEESE CREAM!

AND I might have had to throw in the rose/hair and body/dessert bundle for discount purposes and to make me feel better about the sad sweet shop and floral scent boxes.

Ps- my earth and sea box just hit US soil today. Registered mail is truly snail mail.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

After moving one daughter to college on Saturday and cleaning out her room here (with a dump run and goodwill run) and moving daughter #2 into that room today, I'm dead, everything hurts. I'm gonna sit in my jacuzzi tub for hours and slather myself head to toe in as many memebox products as will fit and relax! Nobody better bug me, I've got fully loaded pink projectiles to hurl at anyone who dares...also, kids are over rated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 15, 2014)

galsara said:


> I have been out of town so I am playing catch up.
> 
> I came home to my omg2/cute2 set and I am sad about the cute 2. It needs to be cuter! I wish I had gotten
> 
> ...


I was thankful that I got the color you wanted, sorry you didn't though. It was the saving grace of that box for me!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

I guess I was a lucky duck, I got the coveted color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I did get the ORANGE lip gloss, so now I can join that club here haha


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 15, 2014)

For me, the VIP sale is a double edged sword. I refuse to buy anything that's not in the VIP sales period any more (even if I really want it), but that means that when it is, I feel like I have to make my decision really quickly. But it's rather fine. That means I don't have to waste money on lots of boxes that I want! but I really, really refuse to buy anything out of that sales period.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Sep 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yeah, wtf is OMG about the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's because



Spoiler



the face mist has bee venom in it


, which is still kind of an unusual ingredient.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 15, 2014)

Favorite lines from the OMG card (which was way more OMG than the actual box):



Spoiler



"Plus, the jelly-like texture feels like an octopus wrapped around your face." (Cristallin Cellulose Masks)

"The lavender aroma essential oil is also infused for soothing and purifying both your skin and soul." (Priori Aroma Ac Moisture Gel Mist)

So they're got an octopus hugging my face and lavender cleaning up my soul, wow, thank you OMG Memebox. lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Favorite lines from the OMG card (which was way more OMG than the actual box):


I got my dewytree honey moist mask, and there is a line on the package about the "Rape blossoms on Jeju Island..."

What exactly is a rape blossom....?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

galsara said:


> I have been out of town so I am playing catch up.
> 
> I came home to my omg2/cute2 set and I am sad about the cute 2. It needs to be cuter! I wish I had gotten
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you're not the only one stocking up on the wine/cheese box so they can build a bounce cheese cream hoard! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Favorite lines from the OMG card (which was way more OMG than the actual box):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I laughed SO. HARD&gt; at the octopus thing...it's like they were trying so hard to make it seem "OMG" and not boring. I would have preferred it to be an ACTUAL octopus that is some magical face essence sea creature that wraps itself around your face and dissolves blackheads or something lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Omg I laughed SO. HARD&gt; at the octopus thing...it's like they were trying so hard to make it seem "OMG" and not boring. I would have preferred it to be an ACTUAL octopus that is some magical face essence sea creature that wraps itself around your face and dissolves blackheads or something lol


LOLOLOL


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm glad I "missed" the cute wishlist 2, but i did buy the OMG 2. LOL Damn it XD. Oh well... I did also buy the third edition of omg, cute and k-style.  Oh dear gosh, please let that be a better box then what turned out to be for the second one.


----------



## athy (Sep 15, 2014)

I skipped out on all the cute/omg/k2s because I thought they'd be bad compared to the #1s ;_;

The boxes definitely weren't bad, just not great either

It seems to be a general trend with memebox to disappoint on box #2s =__=

I also skipped out on honey #2 and chocolate #2 despite their #1s being my favourite boxes to date, so I'm currently feeling like I regret that less xD


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 16, 2014)

FINALLY got my Earth and Sea box today! 13 days compared to the usual 8 by old mail. It was RM but we didn't have to sign for it, it was just in the mailbox. What a lovely surprise on a crap day.

I'm super stoked about it, especially the volcanic mask. I tried it tonight and word of warning, don't make it too thick. Took like ten minutes in the shower to wash off! But it was amazing, and looks and feels like the Muddy Girl mask from Cute #1.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I got my dewytree honey moist mask, and there is a line on the package about the "Rape blossoms on Jeju Island..."
> 
> What exactly is a rape blossom....?


@@tiedyedlifestyle

We have a plant here called rape seed, whoch has a yellow flower. Could be something like that...

According to wiki it's canola in the US.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 16, 2014)

athy said:


> I skipped out on all the cute/omg/k2s because I thought they'd be bad compared to the #1s ;_;
> 
> The boxes definitely weren't bad, just not great either
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm kind of glad I canceled Honey #2. I did keep the Choco Mania one though. I mean... Chocolate.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Sep 16, 2014)

I...I actually really like OMG2.  Maybe my expectations have been lowered appropriately? lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Sunmi's Get It Beauty Memebox with autographed card!


WOW--that's so cool that they're offering it, too! (I also saw it at kpop town or something). And it's a real GIB Memebox--I wish all of the boxes were offered internationally without having to coordinate with a proxy shopping service!

After seeing today's boxes I'm so so soooooo happy that I ordered the GIB MWAVE box--totally worth it.

While looking for Sunmi's box on the Memebox Korea site I looked for Leejiham products there (my favorites) and I see that the tea tree essence and cream are no longer offered--I wonder if the global demand sucked them out of the Memebox Korea store! LOL I know that the US shop has trouble keeping it in stock. Luckily there's LJHMall, which _the spot _if you want to get the whole tea tree line--they have a mega discount deal.


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 16, 2014)

Today they should be shipping Whole Grain 2 , right? I hope it is going to be as good as the first one, which I didn't get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although after seeing cute wishlist 2 , I have mixed feelings about the sequel boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 16, 2014)

Time stamp check


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WOW--that's so cool that they're offering it, too! (I also saw it at kpop town or something). And it's a real GIB Memebox--I wish all of the boxes were offered internationally without having to coordinate with a proxy shopping service!
> 
> After seeing today's boxes I'm so so soooooo happy that I ordered the GIB MWAVE box--totally worth it.
> 
> While looking for Sunmi's box on the Memebox Korea site I looked for Leejiham products there (my favorites) and I see that the tea tree essence and cream are no longer offered--I wonder if the global demand sucked them out of the Memebox Korea store! LOL I know that the US shop has trouble keeping it in stock. Luckily there's LJHMall, which _the spot _if you want to get the whole tea tree line--they have a mega discount deal.


I personally do hope they keep offering this collaboration kind of box, especially with other celebrities! It would be so, so great. I wouldn't be surprised if it's already happening in Korea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope international fans can have access to such greatness as well, considering there is actually quite the market for it.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> How do you guys decide which product(s) to try first? I'm excited to have all this new stuff, but I feel like I should introduce things one by one...
> 
> The
> 
> ...


I tried that too! It has the weirdest texture, but i like it! It made my skin very soft!

About the



Spoiler



Milky dress mask... It has one sheet mask in there so im wondering..


Is the tube a one time use, or...?


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> UK ladies, question: how does Customs work with Memeboxes? Someone asked me and I was like ??? It sounds like Memebox marks each package as 16 pounds no matter how much stuff is coming, or am I making things up?


Mine are marked $16 not in pounds! (even cheaper!)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> I...I actually really like OMG2.  Maybe my expectations have been lowered appropriately? lol


I actually really loved OMG2 as a box on it's own. As an "OMG" box...not so much.

But I definitely like everything in it and will use everything so it's not a dud box for me!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 16, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Mine are marked $16 not in pounds! (even cheaper!)


yep all memeboxes are marked $16 now epic cheapness, and since febuary march ,they have not been held up at customs as i got them put onto the box subscription list ,so they re wavered through. before when they were new  a few of us got hit with a charge mainly xmas time, after i explained it all to them,they checked the company out and all has been sorted.i tell most people on instagram who ask no issues,


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie Good idea. Or ask for their emails and spam them!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Sep 16, 2014)

I have a hard time with my desire for immediate satisfaction when it comes to Memebox. Everyone talks about the Cheese Cream but that Cute 2 box makes me just want to drive the 20 minutes to the Korean Market to pick things out. I know at least 2 stores carry that blush around here and a hand cream in a packaging like that.

I ended up getting some gel face masks and calcium fingers masks at the Face Shop after really thinking how long my Tonymoly box will take to get here.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 16, 2014)

I emailed memebox about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway. They said all the winners have been notified via email. It's a bit strange because I've heard about absolutely no one receive it, and they didn't even announce it anywhere. Oh wells. If anyone did receive it, please share! Did you like it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

grrrr my boxes are out for delivery time is like seven. I hate these late deliveries.

oh i was wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Sep 16, 2014)

Disappointed that the cute wishlist #2 wasn't as good as the #1 box....cos it was the reason i also got the #3 cute wishlist box....argh TT_TT

In other news, i caved and got the wine &amp; cheese/WTF value set....that bounce cheese cream is so so SO tempting!


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 16, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I emailed memebox about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway. They said all the winners have been notified via email. It's a bit strange because I've heard about absolutely no one receive it, and they didn't even announce it anywhere. Oh wells. If anyone did receive it, please share! Did you like it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's very strange. I never heard about winners too...


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 16, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> It's very strange. I never heard about winners too...


Yeah. We have to take their word for it. It was 50 boxes too, so it's not like coincidentally none of the winners use social media beyond YT. But I really don't want to speculate, because it would be really stupid if they did send out the prizes, and they get enough shit (sometimes unjustifiably) as it is.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess I'm the only one that would be more willing to buy Wine&amp;Cheese if the bounce cheese cream wasn't there... LOL


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I guess I'm the only one that would be more willing to buy Wine&amp;Cheese if the bounce cheese cream wasn't there... LOL


Just the name, turns me off. I'm probably one of the few that hasn't tried it yet and has no desire to. I'll take spider webs, snake venom and pig collagen any day! Cheese cream makes my brain go to undesirable places. LOL But I bought it anyway because it's wine and cheese...two of my favorite things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 16, 2014)

I actually really like OMG 2. This is more "omg" to me than the first edition anyway. 



Spoiler



Like, snake venom, vampire cream and the weird roller! I dont mind the repeat mist either (from the dani box) it's amazing!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

I know everyone is saying how much they love Earth &amp; Sea, including myself, and I had the opportunity to try a couple of the products last night and really liked them.



Spoiler



Ariul Spa Water Mist - I've never used a mist before so I was a bit skeptical but I'm so used to applying serum, I knew I wasn't going to, and this can be used as a boosting serum. Other than the bit too floral for me scent, I really liked this stuff. It wasn't sticky and was quite refreshing.

Tosowoong Super Aqua Cooling Gel - This is something that would usually go in my drawer and sit there but my face was so irritated yesterday from being over a hot stove at work. I'm not a fan of gel so I wasn't expecting much in the moisturizing department and I use heavy collagen moisturizers before bed so this felt drying to me. I also didn't get a menthol type cooling effect but it did feel refreshing. Although I expected to wake up this morning looking like the cracked Sahara desert, my skin was surprisingly hydrated.

So thumbs up to both products. Good job Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Just the name, turns me off. I'm probably one of the few that hasn't tried it yet and has no desire to. I'll take spider webs, snake venom and pig collagen any day! Cheese cream makes my brain go to undesirable places. LOL But I bought it anyway because it's wine and cheese...two of my favorite things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The thing is I already have it - it was included in my first Memebox, Global #3 - and I'm not a huge fan. It's quite heavy for my combination skin and if I use it daily for some time, it tends to break me out.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Favorite lines from the OMG card (which was way more OMG than the actual box):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your blog post about this box had me dying.  :rotfl:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> The thing is I already have it - it was included in my first Memebox, Global #3 - and I'm not a huge fan. It's quite heavy for my combination skin and if I use it daily for some time, it tends to break me out.


Yep, I was reviewing the same. Maybe not for european skin then lol~


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Yeah. We have to take their word for it. It was 50 boxes too, so it's not like coincidentally none of the winners use social media beyond YT.


If Memebox screwed this one up they're going to have 3 or 4 million subscribers and a channel host pissed af. I really hope they're not that ... unwise. But 50 people staying dead silent on all social media upon winning a very cute, highly sought-after box? Odds: about as likely as Memebox offering a Sulwhasoo Superbox for $23 (as in, it could happen, but not likely).

I won a Memebox in a giveaway in August and still haven't received it. Memebox CS is still trying to figure out what's up (what's up is that I won an Herbal box and it was never sent lol). So...I'm feeling like this is a conversation that we will remember when a disaster goes down in the future.

Also, I'm still really hungry for cheese due to the Wine &amp; Cheese box. I'm now thinking of specific cheeses and flavors. Aged Gouda, actually. This is dreadful. I can't wait until Wednesday when the new boxes come out so I can stop thinking about cheese all the time.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Your blog post about this box had me dying.  :rotfl:


THANK YOU! LOL this box had me dying. It will be fun to play with WOW.


----------



## Liv (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay finally got my jackpot box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the 6th place and I am quite excited to try all of it out.

Still not sure if I want to buy the Wine and Cheese box. I hope they bring out something awesome tomorrow so that I can make my mind up ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

@ I'm all happy inside thinking about wednesday, and friday if the wed ones aren't to my liking. It keeps me motivated to go tru the week LOL (clearly we have problems)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you get your giveaway box soon! That is awfully late. 

Well today I was out to do my research at the lab and got a postal slip but idk what it is for...maybe my scentbox or some other haul. But I can't find the energy to go fetch it after changing into my pjs...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> zz


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

@ I'm all happy inside thinking about wednesday, and friday if the wed ones aren't to my liking. It keeps me motivated to go tru the week LOL (clearly we have problems)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope you get your giveaway box soon! That is awfully late. 

Well today I was out to do my research at the lab and got a postal slip but idk what it is for...maybe my scentbox or some other haul. But I can't find the energy to go fetch it after changing into my pjs...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> zz


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Liv said:


> Yay finally got my jackpot box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got the 6th place and I am quite excited to try all of it out.
> 
> Still not sure if I want to buy the Wine and Cheese box. I hope they bring out something awesome tomorrow so that I can make my mind up ^^


uuu congrats! What item do you like the most?

Surprisingly everyone seems quite content with what they got. I do wish to see more new stuff/branded products in the next jackpot. Didn't like the fact that they broke up unsold boxes to be given as prizes, but value wise they all seem reasonable.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 16, 2014)

Im loving free from oil &amp; troubles #4 spoiler! I might just have to order it



Spoiler


----------



## engawa (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been a long time lurker but finally decided to make an account. : )

I bought the WTF box instantly because I thought it was a crazier OMG box but apparently it's "wonderful treasure finds". Still ok I guess. But last night I was browsing and happened to find eatyourkimchi.com and they have a "WTF wonderful treasure find" section...I wonder if Memebox copied off of them, or is it a common term in Korea? Hmm.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> I've been a long time lurker but finally decided to make an account. : )
> 
> I bought the WTF box instantly because I thought it was a crazier OMG box but apparently it's "wonderful treasure finds". Still ok I guess. But last night I was browsing and happened to find eatyourkimchi.com and they have a "WTF wonderful treasure find" section...I wonder if Memebox copied off of them, or is it a common term in Korea? Hmm.


Well I wouldn't be surprised. Memebox uses other people's idea's and gives them no credit.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

my daily dose of beauty, omg2 and cute wshlist 2 reviews are up in the video thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-7


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my daily dose of beauty, omg2 and cute wshlist 2 reviews are up in the video thread
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-7


did you only just get daily dose jane ,omg,i can't wait for pouch and moisture surge box now.

my dhl, delivery bloke posted a note through the door today ,I DID NOT HAVE A DELIVERY ,lol it said thank you for keeping me in a job. lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> did you only just get daily dose jane ,omg,i can't wait for pouch and moisture surge box now.
> 
> my dhl, delivery bloke posted a note through the door today ,I DID NOT HAVE A DELIVERY ,lol it said thank you for keeping me in a job. lol


Lol. I ordered it the day it came out to get an order over $100 to get the savings and it turned up a few days ago.

I didn't get either of those boxes. My next to be sent are thumbs up, honey and global. But my second cacao and mask 4 are winging their way to me.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> did you only just get daily dose jane ,omg,i can't wait for pouch and moisture surge box now.
> 
> my dhl, delivery bloke posted a note through the door today ,I DID NOT HAVE A DELIVERY ,lol it said thank you for keeping me in a job. lol


Waiting for that too. Not sure if the bundles will be shipped 16th or 19th because the pouch is shipped 19th via standard. I do hope they make it earlier for those who actually got the bundle tho.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh yes I got honey . Thumbs up and global as well . And another box coming as well. And wake up make up and wholegrain2


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Also my mask then back to bundles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Also my mask then back to bundles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh yes I forgot my mask box


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 16, 2014)

So does anyone have any info in the spider extracts apparently used it the Elizzavecca foaming cleanser from earth and sea? I can't find anything about it. A little weirded out about using it honestly! I wish I could find the ingredients deciphered somewhere!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

My Earth and Sea arrived at my local PO so I drove up there and asked if I could get it now as I would not be home in the afternoon when the mail comes to sign for it. They pulled it from the sorting area (small town PO) so they are very flexible. The contents are all Fabulous! So happy I bought it.

Now just waiting for my Jackpot box to move from NY to NC so I can get that. Also my Anti-Aging 3 should arrive any day to customs in NY.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So does anyone have any info in the spider extracts apparently used it the Elizzavecca foaming cleanser from earth and sea? I can't find anything about it. A little weirded out about using it honestly! I wish I could find the ingredients deciphered somewhere!


I was wondering about that one too! A little weird on the spider stuff. Might just have to test it on my arm first to see what happens. Spiders creep me out!


----------



## Leja (Sep 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So does anyone have any info in the spider extracts apparently used it the Elizzavecca foaming cleanser from earth and sea? I can't find anything about it. A little weirded out about using it honestly! I wish I could find the ingredients deciphered somewhere!


*KEY INGREDIENTS: *purified water, glycerin, stearic acid, cocamidopropyl betaine, charcoal powder, myristic acid, polyethylene glycol-400, lauramide dea, glyceryl stearate-100, hydrolyzed collagen, polysorbate-20, beeswax,* r-spider polypeptide-1*, alantoin, sodium polyacrylate, desodium deteate, tocopheryl acetate, phenoxyethanol, papaya extract, rosemary extract, chamomile extract, soapberry peel extract, fragrance

r-Spider Polypeptide-1: is a single chain recombinant spider protein, produced by fermentation in E. coli. The starting gene is directly isolated from Araneus diadematus which codes for Fibroin-3. The protein contains a maximum of 636 amino acids and consists of the proper sequence of the 20 standard amino acids.

Functions:


HAIR CONDITIONING
NAIL CONDITIONING
SKIN PROTECTING

Found it here: http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/cosmetics/cosing/index.cfm?fuseaction=search.details&amp;id=89607


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 16, 2014)

Leja said:


> *KEY INGREDIENTS: *purified water, glycerin, stearic acid, cocamidopropyl betaine, charcoal powder, myristic acid, polyethylene glycol-400, lauramide dea, glyceryl stearate-100, hydrolyzed collagen, polysorbate-20, beeswax,* r-spider polypeptide-1*, alantoin, sodium polyacrylate, desodium deteate, tocopheryl acetate, phenoxyethanol, papaya extract, rosemary extract, chamomile extract, soapberry peel extract, fragrance[/size]
> 
> r-Spider Polypeptide-1: is a single chain recombinant spider protein, produced by fermentation in E. coli. The starting gene is directly isolated from Araneus diadematus which codes for Fibroin-3. The protein contains a maximum of 636 amino acids and consists of the proper sequence of the 20 standard amino acids.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH! Spiders AND E Coli, I feel much better! But seriously I appreciate the info and will quit being a sissy and put it in the (very long) line up of cleansers.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hahha I like Elizavecca and their piggies. It is a fun brand, but with some funky, dark stuff brewing in their labs. True, I prefer them to reveal the ingredients clearly.. 

It is not really rare too, I easily find the cleansers on several online shops with free shipping....its a shame it is in memeshop for $25.

here's their site with vids!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 16, 2014)

I tried the spider cleanser stuff this morning, worked great. It goes on black but turns a grayish blue as you rub it into your skin. Washed off really easily too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Sep 16, 2014)

I won`t post a picture of the little _"Araneus diadematus_" ... :smileno:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 16, 2014)

I really like Elizzavecca too, I just wish ingredients were widely available in English. Maybe I should learn Korean! It would make my life easier at this point.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 16, 2014)

Leja said:


> I won`t post a picture of the little _"Araneus diadematus_" ... :smileno:


And I thank you for that! Really. I feel the need to squash every spider I see, but my daughter rescues them before I can. I live in the Seattle area and spiders are rampant this time of year, I got one in my face yesterday, just hanging from a string in my kitchen! Ugh, sounded like I was being murdered.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't like any more nail stuff though. Would buy hand/nail boxes if I wanted them...so yeah, no more polish please!! They don't often suit me, and I don't do my nails frequently because I have to intern in a clinic~~~~


----------



## Leja (Sep 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I really like Elizzavecca too, I just wish ingredients were widely available in English. Maybe I should learn Korean! It would make my life easier at this point.


This article explains why the ingredient is good for the skin:

http://www.amsilk.com/fileadmin/content/TechInsight_Cosmetics.pdf


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> And I thank you for that! Really. I feel the need to squash every spider I see, but my daughter rescues them before I can. I live in the Seattle area and spiders are rampant this time of year, I got one in my face yesterday, just hanging from a string in my kitchen! Ugh, sounded like I was being murdered.


Oh god, I can't handle spiders either. If I see one it's dead as soon as I can find my wits and squish it!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't understand why animals have to be used for beauty purposes...including spiders.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

The problem is that if they weren't they would never be born... Well those ones wouldn't be


----------



## blinded (Sep 16, 2014)

Has Earth and Sea landed in Canada for anyone who had standard shipping? This is the longest I've had a box take.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 16, 2014)

I kind of want the free from oil and trouble #4 but I feel I should wait to see an unboxing. It looks like there are plenty of boxes left. I also want the lucky box #10! But I can use one code this month and I don't want to pay full price! And what if there is an amazing box later this week?!? I can't decide! lol

I bought for cheese and wine box! I think that the WTF box will have not that famous brands, probably brands that no one has ever heard of, not necessary WTF products.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 16, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I emailed memebox about the cutiepiemarzia giveaway. They said all the winners have been notified via email. It's a bit strange because I've heard about absolutely no one receive it, and they didn't even announce it anywhere. Oh wells. If anyone did receive it, please share! Did you like it?  /emoticons/bi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When I emailed them, I got the same response too. Someone said someone on YouTube wrote they won. So I think they did pick the winners.

I really wanted the eyeliner set though T_T since I didn't get the chance to buy either or the boxes.


----------



## catyz (Sep 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has Earth and Sea landed in Canada for anyone who had standard shipping? This is the longest I've had a box take.


nope, none of my boxes that are RM have landed in Canada or so it says on the tracking. I'm waiting for tea, earth &amp; sea, all about eyes, memeshop items &amp; scrub boxes. I'm hoping they actually gave me all about eyes, as I know a lot of people are getting all about lips instead...


----------



## blinded (Sep 16, 2014)

catyz said:


> nope, none of my boxes that are RM have landed in Canada or so it says on the tracking. I'm waiting for tea, earth &amp; sea, all about eyes, memeshop items &amp; scrub boxes. I'm hoping they actually gave me all about eyes, as I know a lot of people are getting all about lips instead...


At least it's not just me, I guess. I'm also waiting for scrubs. I'm so impatient and have items from BNK that I'm waiting for too. I want fun mail!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

i wonder if they would do a dirty girl masks with mud masks, bird poop products etc that get you dirty before you get clean


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if they would do a dirty girl masks with mud masks, bird poop products etc that get you dirty before you get clean


love it. Could have been a solid concept for omg too.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if they would do a dirty girl masks with mud masks, bird poop products etc that get you dirty before you get clean


I am a dirty girl! I love mud on my face! lol love it!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

I am the ultimate dirty girl. Just had a dirty lush face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aralosin (Sep 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't understand why animals have to be used for beauty purposes...including spiders.


Well if that article that Leja linked holds true for the Elizavecca product, the spider part is actually just man-made silk proteins, if that makes you feel slightly better about it.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 16, 2014)

aralosin said:


> Well if that article that Leja linked holds true for the Elizavecca product, the spider part is actually just man-made silk proteins, if that makes you feel slightly better about it.


The cleanser still has collagen in it, which is an animal-derived product (in this case, from pigs). However, the collagen used in beauty products is probably a byproduct of other industries, so it would go to waste if it wasn't used.


----------



## memeaddicted (Sep 16, 2014)

Did someone say that there is a free shipping over 50 code (in the shop) for new members?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm trying really hard to have my Earth and Sea box delivered today without being home to sign for it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My package is "out for delivery" this morning.  I left an 'authorization note' to my mail carrier in my box asking to "please delivery Registered Mail package (tracking #) if possible -- pink mailer, from Korea"  I signed it and asked for it to be left in the locked cluster box (where they would put packages too large for the regular box).  Who knows if it will work, I actually feel kind of pathetic trying it, but I am really hoping to avoid a trip down to the post office.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm trying really hard to have my Earth and Sea box delivered today without being home to sign for it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My package is "out for delivery" this morning.  I left an 'authorization note' to my mail carrier in my box asking to "please delivery Registered Mail package (tracking #) if possible -- pink mailer, from Korea"  I signed it and asked for it to be left in the locked cluster box (where they would put packages too large for the regular box).  Who knows if it will work, I actually feel kind of pathetic trying it, but I am really hoping to avoid a trip down to the post office.


Let us know if it works - I hope so!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

there is a new non-affiliate code for those shopping the USA exclusive shop - $5.00 off any order over 25.00 - USA5OFF25


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm really kicking myself for not getting OMG 2. Although it didn't have very shocking items, I would love to try all those products. I'm hoping against hope for restocks!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

bleuberries said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not getting OMG 2. Although it didn't have very shocking items, I would love to try all those products. I'm hoping against hope for restocks!


Not omg I agree but a great value box


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2014)

Im waiting for my Omg 2 box. I think this one is more omg than the first one. Wish I had bought the third one too. Maybe they get it omg the third time


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Im waiting for my Omg 2 box. I think this one is more omg than the first one. Wish I had bought the third one too. Maybe they get it omg the third time


Agree and cute three needs to be cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope cute 3 is going to be really adorable, to make up for cute 2! ^^


----------



## Liv (Sep 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> uuu congrats! What item do you like the most?
> 
> Surprisingly everyone seems quite content with what they got. I do wish to see more new stuff/branded products in the next jackpot. Didn't like the fact that they broke up unsold boxes to be given as prizes, but value wise they all seem reasonable.


I tried the Pure Smile fruit and nail lip balm and actually really liked it (I never had a pure smile item in one of my boxes before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The IOPE serum looks amazing and smells equally amazing. I am also very excited to try the ReBom spray!

Looking forward for tomorrow's boxes! I am passing the waiting time for my next boxes by shopping on Korea Depart  :lol:


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 16, 2014)

Liv said:


> I tried the Pure Smile fruit and nail lip balm and actually really liked it (I never had a pure smile item in one of my boxes before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The IOPE serum looks amazing and smells equally amazing. I am also very excited to try the ReBom spray!
> 
> Looking forward for tomorrow's boxes! I am passing the waiting time for my next boxes by shopping on Korea Depart  :lol:


The pure smile lip treatment is amazing.  I use it everyday and I'm lucky my parents are going to visit Japan soon so I'll get them to buy like ten for me!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

fruit and nail flavoured?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> fruit and nail flavoured?


Sold.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 16, 2014)

Liv said:


> I tried the Pure Smile fruit and nail lip balm and actually really liked it (I never had a pure smile item in one of my boxes before   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). The IOPE serum looks amazing and smells equally amazing. I am also very excited to try the ReBom spray!
> 
> Looking forward for tomorrow's boxes! I am passing the waiting time for my next boxes by shopping on Korea Depart  :lol:


Uuuu sounds nice. I have not tried my reBom essence either. I am aiming to finish lots of stuff this month! 

And whoa more boxes? Hahah wish I had that kind of money. EMS shipping is exorbitant.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola MUT Ladies! Just wanted to share I just got my #41 Jackpot Box today! and...guess what??? This is what I call beginners luck!! :hehe:  My first box too....I'm 1of the 50, 4TH PLACE WINNERS!!! :mussical:

No description cards where included in the boxes....so I'm a bit lost :huh:  Most I can read what they are. Just would love to know how good they are since most of you MEME lovers probably already have this products.

My Birthday Month toooo  :w00t:


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 16, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Hola MUT Ladies! Just wanted to share I just got my #41 Jackpot Box today! and...guess what??? This is what I call beginners luck!! :hehe:  My first box too....I'm 1of the 50, 4TH PLACE WINNERS!!! :mussical:
> 
> No description cards where included in the boxes....so I'm a bit lost :huh:  Most I can read what they are. Just would love to know how good they are since most of you MEME lovers probably already have this products.
> 
> My Birthday Month toooo  :w00t:


Yay congratz. I got 4th place as well. Memebox put the description online, here's the link.  http://us.memebox.com/jackpotbox-4thplace 

I ended up researching about some of them as well because the descriptions weren't as detailed.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 16, 2014)

This is what I got!

IOPE Lip &amp; Cheek compact in Pink

IOPE Essential Facial Oil

Bio Peeling Program for Face JJOYY Bubble Peeling Pad

Vitamin shower Body Soap Bar

TOSOWOONG AP Therapy Skin Toner

Vitamin Sun Cream

BIOEN Aqua Essence

CARESTORY Collagen Ampoule 200

Care Lily &amp; Lilac Spray

Luna BB Cream

DAVI Napa Cream

Velvet Nutri Injection Hair

Water + (Looks like flavor powder for water)

No-wash toner sheet box

:wub:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 16, 2014)

@Thank you Mimimaro! Congrats to you to!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 16, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Hola MUT Ladies! Just wanted to share I just got my #41 Jackpot Box today! and...guess what??? This is what I call beginners luck!! :hehe:  My first box too....I'm 1of the 50, 4TH PLACE WINNERS!!! :mussical:
> 
> No description cards where included in the boxes....so I'm a bit lost :huh:  Most I can read what they are. Just would love to know how good they are since most of you MEME lovers probably already have this products.
> 
> My Birthday Month toooo  :w00t:


Congratulations! I got 4th place as well!!! I started trying some of them already. I am new to memebox as well. I liked the Bio Peeling Program for Face JJOYY Bubble Peeling Pad but the DAVI cream is like a balm, too heavy! I'll use it as a night cream.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im loving free from oil &amp; troubles #4 spoiler! I might just have to order it
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


@ - what is that exactly?


----------



## seachange (Sep 16, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oh god, I can't handle spiders either. If I see one it's dead as soon as I can find my wits and squish it!


It is considered very bad luck to kill a spider. I would kill one only if it's a poisonous...


----------



## amidea (Sep 16, 2014)

finally got omg and cute 2!
 
thoughts on omg:



Spoiler



i like this box, but definitely don't see the "OMG" in most of the products.  i think the volcanic rock thing is pretty cool and different.  aside from that, there's a pretty average mask that _feels_ like an octopus, a cream whose name and packaging vaguely reference vampires but is otherwise pretty normal, and an essence that has peptides _similar to_ snake venom, but is not actually snake venom?

also,

-  is there anything special about the paper mask of the milky dress?  i'm curious why we need to layer more gel on top of the paper mask when it's already on our face..

-  anyone know what the difference is between the two Seatree Syn-ake products?  the description is identical except that one you apply to your face and massage, and the other you apply with a cotton pad.



not complaining - i am glad i got the box and will enjoy it!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> did you only just get daily dose jane ,omg,i can't wait for pouch and moisture surge box now.
> 
> my dhl, delivery bloke posted a note through the door today ,I DID NOT HAVE A DELIVERY ,lol it said thank you for keeping me in a job. lol


LOVE THIS! My DHL guy is also super awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Moisture Surge and the Northeast US winters = Necessity. I probably should have ordered two...



Krystyn Lowe said:


> So does anyone have any info in the spider extracts apparently used it the Elizzavecca foaming cleanser from earth and sea? I can't find anything about it. A little weirded out about using it honestly! I wish I could find the ingredients deciphered somewhere!


It doesn't bother me to use it even though it probably should since people have serious allergic reactions to spider bites...so I guess I'm also curious.


ceredonia said:


> I tried the spider cleanser stuff this morning, worked great. It goes on black but turns a grayish blue as you rub it into your skin. Washed off really easily too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Definitely excited to try this tonight!
@@Leja - Thanks for the Spider info! Much appreciated girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @ - what is that exactly?


Both are facial soaps I believe. According to their Facebook page, the white one is made of egg whites and witch hazel and the other one is of red clay and NMF complex. The white one is suppose to clean clogged pores and the red/brown is to tighten the pores.

I think they are like the Tony Moly or Holika Holika version.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Both are facial soaps I believe. According to their Facebook page, the white one is made of egg whites and witch hazel and the other one is of red clay and NMF complex. The white one is suppose to clean clogged pores and the red/brown is to tighten the pores.
> 
> I think they are like the Tony Moly or Holika Holika version.


I'm glad I ordered this box last week. I am happy to try this item. The packaging is neat.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you &amp; Congrats Alex C.!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish one of the MEME Connoisseur would let us know their impression on these products...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

seachange said:


> It is considered very bad luck to kill a spider. I would kill one only if it's a poisonous...


Spiders freak me the f*#k out to the point I can't even kill them! I literally scream like a little girl when I see one. This goes back to a childhood incident, moving into a new house and stumbling upon this tarantula look alike. To this day I can see this HUGE CREEPY ASS SPIDER in my mind and it makes me cringe. BUT I have no problem spreading whatever good stuff you've got on my skin that is going to moisturize me, make me firmer, or make me look younger. Call me cold, but you dudes are creepy! Here's a little spider superstition for you all...
*Good Luck or Bad?*

According to Spiderzrule, the spider has been associated with both good and bad luck dating back as far as 1507. Although most of us would cringe at the thought of finding a spider crawling on our clothes, early superstition proposes that an eight-legged squatter is a sign that you have a good day ahead of you. Conversely, a black spider spotted in your home is thought by some to be a certain sign of death.

*Wealth and Good Fortune*

As scream-inducing as they are, spiders have long been associated with money and good fortune. If you spot a spider hard at work spinning its web, your own hard work is about to pay off with a great increase in income. Even better, if a spider crawls into your pocket, you are financially set for life.

*Spider as Prognosticator*

Pay attention, that eight-legged little crawler may be trying to tell you something. If a spider dangles above you, watch for an important letter. If it browses through your sock drawer or closet, you'll be receiving new clothing. If you see a spider run quickly down its web, start packing for a trip, and if it scampers down your wall, your most cherished dream is about to come true.

*Around the Globe*

Spider superstitions vary among cultures. In Russia, a spider at the dinner table means a new enemy is afoot, and the person who crushes a spider is pardoned from 40 sins. In Turkey, a spider in your home means guests are coming, and to kill a spider at night is a sin. If you're ever in New Orleans, spiders must only be killed in the morning, for spiders in the afternoon are a sign of joy, and in the evening, hope.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Thank you &amp; Congrats Alex C.!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wish one of the MEME Connoisseur would let us know their impression on these products...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not a MEME Connoisseur, but I do have both of these items:

BIOEN Aqua Essence

CARESTORY Collagen Ampoule 200

I have been using them both for the past several weeks. I really like both as my skin has been nice and soft since I added them to my nightly routine.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you @LoveSkinCare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very helpful, now I know those are best for nighttime :spidyhead:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I need to move to Russia and get over my fear of crushing spiders. LOL

That's better than confession....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Thank you @LoveSkinCare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very helpful, now I know those are best for nighttime :spidyhead:


The ampoule I add a couple drops on my palm and mix it with a night cream as I think it is a bit strong to just slather all over my face.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 16, 2014)

I wonder what boxes will be out tomorrow. All our guesses and wishes from Sunday posts didn't come true.


----------



## wonderings (Sep 16, 2014)

Thumbs up has been restocked!

(I caved so so fast and thus am now officially on a memeboxnobuy.)



Spoiler



"needed" more of the BP cream!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 16, 2014)

I can't remember (or find them on google or MUT), have there been any spoilers for Thumbs Up?


----------



## wonderings (Sep 16, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I can't remember (or find them on google or MUT), have there been any spoilers for Thumbs Up?


Just this spoiler, but it's a great one imho:



Spoiler



https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/posts/834066056612337


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 16, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thumbs up has been restocked!
> 
> (I caved so so fast and thus am now officially on a memeboxnobuy.)
> 
> ...


Yay, thank you for posting! I grabbed it fast!! I need more of that as well, pretty much pays for the box!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 16, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thumbs up has been restocked!
> 
> (I caved so so fast and thus am now officially on a memeboxnobuy.)
> 
> ...


Just bought it because I'm a crazy person. I rationalized it by telling myself I can probably sell or swap some of the stuff in it to recoup some costs... I need help for this addiction! :laughno:


----------



## drikajp (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so happy for thumbs up!!! Just want this box because the spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Sep 16, 2014)

IOPE box 1 and bubble pop cosmetics also restocked! 

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-46-iope-box-1

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-32


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't believe it! Thumbs Up was restocked and I was able to grab one! Yah!!!!!!!!

ETA: This must be an actual restock and not just a few cancelled boxes. After I bought one, I went back and was able to add 30 to my cart, but 35 was too many. Still, 30+ boxes is a decent restock, isn't it? So happy!


----------



## wonderings (Sep 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yay, thank you for posting! I grabbed it fast!! I need more of that as well, pretty much pays for the box!


 
I hear ya!  I've only been using it for a few days but am concerned at how fond I am of that little tube already!

Here's hoping for a bunch of other "thumbs up"-worthy items in addition to the spoiler.  Like an amped up Luckybox!



theori3 said:


> Just bought it because I'm a crazy person. I rationalized it by telling myself I can probably sell or swap some of the stuff in it to recoup some costs... I need help for this addiction!


 
We can be crazy and rationalize together!   :w00t:

(Seriously though - no mo' meme for meme for at least a month! *gulp*)


----------



## wonderings (Sep 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> IOPE box 1 and bubble pop cosmetics also restocked!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-46-iope-box-1
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-32


Wow, they're on a roll with the restocks - bubble pop was a super fun box!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 16, 2014)

Part of me thinks that the Bounce Cheese Cream will be in the Thumbs Up box, I recall that it was on a few boxes at some point (before I joined Memebox, one of the items I missed out on!) and part of me thinks they'll probably be putting it in at least one box other than the Wine and Cheese one.

And I noticed they said it was full size (which is 75ml on the Korean skincare sites), but everyone mentions that the 30ml size is what they received in previous boxes, which would be a deluxe sample it seems. Interestingly, the Wine and Cheese cover photo shows the 30ml size, but the Facebook page that mentions it being full size shows the 75ml container.

I wonder which it will be?! If it's the 75ml size, which is normally $30 on KoreaDepart (but currently on sale for $25)...It's totally worth buying a second box.

Oh Memebox, why can't you be more clear on such matters.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 16, 2014)

Ugh I have resisted even though I kind of wanted 2 of the restocks and could have grabbed them.

Not being independently wealthy is HARD :lol:  .


----------



## engawa (Sep 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me thinks that the Bounce Cheese Cream will be in the Thumbs Up box, I recall that it was on a few boxes at some point (before I joined Memebox, one of the items I missed out on!) and part of me thinks they'll probably be putting it in at least one box other than the Wine and Cheese one.
> 
> And I noticed they said it was full size (which is 75ml on the Korean skincare sites), but everyone mentions that the 30ml size is what they received in previous boxes, which would be a deluxe sample it seems. Interestingly, the Wine and Cheese cover photo shows the 30ml size, but the Facebook page that mentions it being full size shows the 75ml container.
> 
> ...


Memebox advertised it everywhere as full size (in their emails, on facebook, even on instagram) so it better be full size.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> Memebox advertised it everywhere as full size (in their emails, on facebook, even on instagram) so it better be full size.


I think they can easily claim 30ml is full size.

Does anyone know if there was ever a 75ml size in the previous boxes that featured the Bounce Cheese Cream?

And, did the boxes that contain the 30ml size say it was full size?


----------



## mellee (Sep 16, 2014)

I won't have $$$ until the morning. There are at least 20 Thumbs left...  any guesses whether they'll make it through the night?  (I'm bettin' on no.  =(  )


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 16, 2014)

@@biancardi - desperately trying to find FFOA &amp; TU on your blog and I'm totally at a loss....can you PM me or something? Like fast? One of the restocks kind of matters, other not so urgent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Sep 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think they can easily claim 30ml is full size.
> 
> Does anyone know if there was ever a 75ml size in the previous boxes that featured the Bounce Cheese Cream?
> 
> And, did the boxes that contain the 30ml size say it was full size?


...that's a scary thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They wouldn't.........would they??? 

The pictures for the facebook &amp; instagram advertisements are of the 75 ml full size ones though. So there's hope!


----------



## Liv (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> fruit and nail flavoured?


Hahahaha indeed a typo  :lol:   But who knows, maybe keratin will be the next big thing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice restocks, but nothing that I really can justify buying right now. By the way, I got Bubble pop this summer and it is a really nice and fun box that I am finishing faster than any other memebox I got.


----------



## seachange (Sep 16, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thumbs up has been restocked!
> 
> (I caved so so fast and thus am now officially on a memeboxnobuy.)
> 
> ...


Bought it immediately, just for the spoiler.

Opposite to the common favourites  - I wish the Bounce cheese cream is NOT included.


----------



## wonderings (Sep 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think they can easily claim 30ml is full size.
> 
> Does anyone know if there was ever a 75ml size in the previous boxes that featured the Bounce Cheese Cream?
> 
> And, did the boxes that contain the 30ml size say it was full size?


This topic is so ripe for a whine &amp; cheese pun!  

Description here says 30ml and does not mention it as full size:

http://us.memebox.com/nakedbox-3#.VBjwAPldVyU  and also 

http://us.memebox.com/nakedbox-1#.VBjwAfldVyU

I'm excited to try the cheese cream either way, but more bouncy goodness is, of course, whey better!

(editing to correct links, but apparently they hate puns and do not want to be fixed.)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - desperately trying to find FFOA &amp; TU on your blog and I'm totally at a loss....can you PM me or something? Like fast? One of the restocks kind of matters, other not so urgent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what is FFOA &amp; TU? pm me!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is FFOA &amp; TU? pm me!


free from oil and troubles and thumbs up?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> ...that's a scary thought.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They wouldn't.........would they???
> 
> The pictures for the facebook &amp; instagram advertisements are of the 75 ml full size ones though. So there's hope!


Yeah, that's the only reason I REALLY considered it could be that 75ml.

But when I first saw the box, I noticed it was the 30ml in the cover photo.

And I just never really know what to think with Memebox.

Did anyone else get that vague email just now, with the vague references to boxes being restocked starting on Friday?....I really wonder which boxes will be restocked. I don't think they've ever announced restocks in advance like this, so they must have a reasonable amount to put up, I would think. I hope it's some of the older/original boxes, that would be amazing.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> free from oil and troubles and thumbs up?


Ahh,  I didn't get thumbs up, but I did get the last free from oil &amp; troubles....


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 16, 2014)

Favorite boxes restocked on Friday?!?! This has me rather giddy think of all the possibilities. Come on Snail and Honey.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Favorite boxes restocked on Friday?!?! This has me rather giddy think of all the possibilities. Come on Snail and Honey.


small voice - I would like to get OMG2 as I want that snake venom stuff.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 16, 2014)

It was an affiliates email. But to keep it on topic, what ARE the best-of-the-best boxes, and why? As a memebox newb and asian skincare newb, I wouldn't even know what to get if they restocked every box ever.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

btw - has Meme CS gone away again?  I am having problems still with my AUGUST 14th USA exclusives - they stated it was to be shipped out last week and nothing.  I have emailed them a couple of times, and no response.  Perhaps Lani &amp; Lupita are on vacation?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 16, 2014)

everything memebox related is on topic - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Liv said:


> Hahahaha indeed a typo :lol: But who knows, maybe keratin will be the next big thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Nice restocks, but nothing that I really can justify buying right now. By the way, I got Bubble pop this summer and it is a really nice and fun box that I am finishing faster than any other memebox I got.


Great for ex nail biter like me.
Yay, my mask 4 and cacao is in the country

Tbh atm I would be surprised if cheese cream wasn't in thumbs up.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Someone named Lupita keeps liking my memebox instagram posts, and I have to wonder if it's the same one who answers all my Memebox e-mails LOL

I actually have to get an e-mail out to them about the MIA products that I was supposed to review but I've been waiting around hoping they just magically show up. No luck, yet.

Also the restocks are always so tempting, but I'm such a weirdo that boxes tend to interest me less when I already know what's in them. It should probably be the opposite! I think the only one I would buy in a heartbeat is global 14.

Ugh I have had such a crazy few days that I've barely had time to check this thread and I felt so out of the loop all day! My blog was having so many issues, and I've received EIGHT boxes (4 Memeboxes, 4 different subscriptions) so I've been going nuts trying to get things organized. On top of all that I have the craziest schedule in the world for the next week or so. I'm going to stay up late and cross my fingers for some fun boxes since the new codes are now out and ready to be used!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh! Also new Holika Holika Spoiler!



Spoiler





Spoiler #2 Holika Holika Heartful Moisture Lipstick 3.8g -retails at $9

Holika Holika’s Heartful Moisture Lipstick is a lovely heart-shaped moisturizing lipstick with highly pigmented color. It melts on the lips, making each application smooth and easy. With its vivid color and glossy effect, plus its crazy cute container, you’ll be sure to become a Holika Holika-holic.



I am more and more excited that I took the plunge on this box. I've been wanting both of the spoilers for awhile so I'm super pumped!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone named Lupita keeps liking my memebox instagram posts, and I have to wonder if it's the same one who answers all my Memebox e-mails LOL
> 
> I actually have to get an e-mail out to them about the MIA products that I was supposed to review but I've been waiting around hoping they just magically show up. No luck, yet.
> 
> ...


I get you on the crazy. Got so many blog posts to do atm that I can hardly think straight.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I get you on the crazy. Got so many blog posts to do atm that I can hardly think straight.


AHH It's the worst!! I never thought the day would come when I would dread my mailman dumping a bunch of boxes in my arms! LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2014)

omgomgomg

Which ones do you think they'll restock and what time do you think they'll do it at!?!?

GAH!

And which ones do I want!?  

*runs around screaming*


----------



## cfisher (Sep 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> omgomgomg
> 
> Which ones do you think they'll restock and what time do you think they'll do it at!?!?
> 
> ...


This is basically how I reacted to the news.

I REALLY hope they release more information.

I hope I don't have to stalk Memebox for two days because of this whole thing. (Friday in the US, or in Korea?)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

I have so many things in my stash + no money so not sure if I will actually buy any restocks.. Maybe some of the mask boxes if restocked.

As for cheese cream personally I think it may well be in thumbs so might give it a miss on Thursday too


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 16, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It was an affiliates email. But to keep it on topic, what ARE the best-of-the-best boxes, and why? As a memebox newb and asian skincare newb, I wouldn't even know what to get if they restocked every box ever.


I entered the Memebox world in June, and Bubble Pop is hands down my favorite box. That, Cute 1 and Masks 4, are the 3 boxes that have received the most use from me so far.

Restock wish list: Honey 1, Snail 1, Milk, Superfoods and any Masks boxes


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 16, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I entered the Memebox world in June, and Bubble Pop is hands down my favorite box. That, Cute 1 and Masks 4, are the 3 boxes that have received the most use from me so far.
> 
> Restock wish list: Honey 1, Snail 1, Milk, Superfoods and any Masks boxes


I'm writing a list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have Honey 1 and Snail 2 on mine.  I probably should put milk.  And I totally AGREE about Superfood!  LOVED that box!

I also put From Jeju, Cleansing, Mini #3 and Foot Care #1.  I missed all those.


----------



## seachange (Sep 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, that's the only reason I REALLY considered it could be that 75ml.
> 
> But when I first saw the box, I noticed it was the 30ml in the cover photo.
> 
> And I just never really know what to think with Memebox.


IIRC, in the early luckyboxes, the 30ml was considered as deluxe sample


----------



## cfisher (Sep 16, 2014)

seachange said:


> IIRC, in the early luckyboxes, the 30ml was considered as deluxe sample


There really is hope!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Actually mask 1,2,3 don't appeal. Problem is with so many boxes in the past I can't remember the ones I am desperate for again.

I think they know we know 30ml is a sample tbh.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It was an affiliates email. But to keep it on topic, what ARE the best-of-the-best boxes, and why? As a memebox newb and asian skincare newb, I wouldn't even know what to get if they restocked every box ever.


Luckybox #5 is the peak of the peak imo and pretty much every product is in the Memebox hall of fame: LJH essence, O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser, TonyMoly tint, hydrocolloid sheet mask (very cool), Dr. G cream, Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream, Miguhara BP Cream, and Dr. Jart eye serum. It's like Intro to Memebox taught by the best prof in the whole school. Some of these aren't my favorites, but I seriously doubt that a Thumbs Up box could better reflect the products that have made Memebox fans go wild.

From Nature is probably the most impressive regular box I've received. Everything was super high quality and full size. The price is steep ($39), but worth it if you want amazing products.

Other winners I've seen (due to being stuffed with crazily useful, quality products): Aloe Superbox, Snail Superbox 1, Fermented Superbox 1, Whole Grain Memebox, and Skincare Superbox.

The Cute Wishlist 1 box and Cutiepie Marzia boxes are ridiculously popular and adorable.

For fans of certain brands and amazing deals, the Nakedboxes are a good bet. Now that I realize that Memebox's photos tend to undersell the products to my eye, I realize that those boxes had CUH-RAZY products in them. Nakedbox #14 had a full-size (!!!) LJH propolis ampoule in it (this isn't even discounted a won on the Memebox Korea site--it sits firm at $25-something). Nakedbox 16 had Chosungah22's Tangle (full size) and a bunch of other really nice stuff--AMAZING box. Nakedbox #7 has a full set of LJH Smart Power Cream that's worth as much as the box. They basically piped over some of the choicest goodies from the Memebox Korea site. WAAAANT.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 16, 2014)

Cutiepie will be on my wishlist I think.

I think restocks may be instead of new boxes on Friday personally


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 16, 2014)

Fanserviced, I'm bookmarking the boxes you've listed. Great choices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for helping out some of us who missed the awesomeness for a few months.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cutiepie will be on my wishlist I think.
> 
> I think restocks may be instead of new boxes on Friday personally


I hope no one hits me, but I'd prefer it if this were the case. But then, I'm still fairly new to meme and I'd like an opportunity to 'catch up,' so to speak. Even if I had been around for months, I'd still think it would be nice to have a breather and perhaps restock on some of my favorites from the past. Now, off to research what should go on my wishlist. I so hope this massive restock is an indication they will be doing more of this in the future!!! (Just got Earth and Sea today. I WILL want another one of those boxes when I run out.)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Fanserviced, I'm bookmarking the boxes you've listed. Great choices. Thanks for helping out some of us who missed the awesomeness for a few months.


Happy to help! I'm going to go through every box again and make myself a Memerestock scorecard! I can't wait for Friday--especially with upgraded shipping (?!!?!?!?).

I'm seriously wondering if anything released Wednesday will be able to catch my attention with this restock looming. WOO!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually have to get an e-mail out to them about the MIA products that I was supposed to review but I've been waiting around hoping they just magically show up. No luck, yet.


I followed up about my missing giveaway box today and now it's on its way! I recommend checking in again--I suspect they're starting to be able to handle these things after coming back to a real mess.


----------



## seachange (Sep 16, 2014)

I hope someone will post a spoiler for the Thumbs up box by Friday, will be really tempted to get the Luckybox 5 if it gets restocked, but don't want repeats at all. Don't have any storage place &amp; even if I had I wouldn't buy backups, hate keeping stuff longer than a few months, also prefer to try new things, regardless of how much I like something.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't want " repeat boxes" either, but would not mind getting duplicates of some products for sure.

I already HAVE many duplicate products.. it happens. We love Memebox enough to use our extra items. They're usually the best products in the boxes, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

the problem is unless someone bought it with iope or paid express we are unlikely to see thumbs up spoilers until next week. Possible but unlikely


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the problem is unless someone bought it with iope or paid express we are unlikely to see thumbs up spoilers until next week. Possible but unlikely


The bundles are sold out, so there is a hope. Also a few other boxes are shipping on the 16th too, aren't they combining &amp; upgrading to express multiple orders shipped on the same date? Once I had 2 boxes  ordered separately  &amp; had them combined &amp; shipped express.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

Alright, all my spider squishing talk earlier came back full circle tonight! Karma bit me in the a$$. I sat down on my couch to relax and stuff and catch something out if the corner of my eye...it's a frickin wolf spider just chilling next to my head. About 3 inches across and hairy, scares the crap out of me, I scream like a hysterical little girl which causes the spider to raise up and get all tall like he was gonna jump on me. My daughter runs out and tells me to trap it...uh it's a nice though but in not getting close enough to trap this thing. It's so big im not sure what I'd put it in anyway. So out comes the vacuum, my kids mad at me. I'll live. I'm not sure I'll sleep tonight, third wolf spider inside this week. I'm a wuss. I'll go wash my face with spiders now to pay off his death, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> The bundles are sold out, so there is a hope. Also a few other boxes are shipping on the 16th too, aren't they combining &amp; upgrading to express multiple orders shipped on the same date? Once I had 2 boxes  ordered separately  &amp; had them combined &amp; shipped express.


with mine that has only ever happened if on same order but possible.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Alright, all my spider squishing talk earlier came back full circle tonight! Karma bit me in the a$$. I sat down on my couch to relax and stuff and catch something out if the corner of my eye...it's a frickin wolf spider just chilling next to my head. About 3 inches across and hairy, scares the crap out of me, I scream like a hysterical little girl which causes the spider to raise up and get all tall like he was gonna jump on me. My daughter runs out and tells me to trap it...uh it's a nice though but in not getting close enough to trap this thing. It's so big im not sure what I'd put it in anyway. So out comes the vacuum, my kids mad at me. I'll live. I'm not sure I'll sleep tonight, third wolf spider inside this week. I'm a wuss. I'll go wash my face with spiders now to pay off his death, lol.


did you vaccuum the spider? LOL


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Alright, all my spider squishing talk earlier came back full circle tonight! Karma bit me in the a$$. I sat down on my couch to relax and stuff and catch something out if the corner of my eye...it's a frickin wolf spider just chilling next to my head. About 3 inches across and hairy, scares the crap out of me, I scream like a hysterical little girl which causes the spider to raise up and get all tall like he was gonna jump on me. My daughter runs out and tells me to trap it...uh it's a nice though but in not getting close enough to trap this thing. It's so big im not sure what I'd put it in anyway. So out comes the vacuum, my kids mad at me. I'll live. I'm not sure I'll sleep tonight, third wolf spider inside this week. I'm a wuss. I'll go wash my face with spiders now to pay off his death, lol.


I know that feeling!!! I thought I was brave until I saw a brown snake crawling in my feet last weekend!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like there's less than 5 Thumbs Up boxes left so it will be sold out very soon.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> did you vaccuum the spider? LOL


I did, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With the attachment, sucked that puppy up.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Ignore.


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I did, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With the attachment, sucked that puppy up.


Next time, take a selfie first!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> It is considered very bad luck to kill a spider. I would kill one only if it's a poisonous...


Haha i don't kill things, spiders espically, because i don't want to clean up the guts. If i see a spider, i try to cup them into a glass and use a cardboard, slide it on the opening, then go outside, tip the cup and let it escape while i run the other way cuz i hate spiders. UHGHHGHGHGHH


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I did, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With the attachment, sucked that puppy up.


I have this intense fear about vacuuming up spiders, because I read somewhere that they can survive and then crawl back out of the tube not to mention the thought of having to empty the cannister and knowing there's a spider in there...NOOO THANKS. 

Thank goodness all I have to do is yell to my fiance and he will either take it outside (far, far away from me) or kill it and clean up the mess afterwards. We have house centipedes occasionally and they terrify me so much that I burst into tears whenever I catch a glimpse of one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

In the winter we have to do a wall of salt around the doors in salt as we get slugs... Standing on one of those slimy suckers in no socks is no fun


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have this intense fear about vacuuming up spiders, because I read somewhere that they can survive and then crawl back out of the tube not to mention the thought of having to empty the cannister and knowing there's a spider in there...NOOO THANKS.
> 
> Thank goodness all I have to do is yell to my fiance and he will either take it outside (far, far away from me) or kill it and clean up the mess afterwards. We have house centipedes occasionally and they terrify me so much that I burst into tears whenever I catch a glimpse of one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Unless it's a venomous one, they are harmless!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I followed up about my missing giveaway box today and now it's on its way! I recommend checking in again--I suspect they're starting to be able to handle these things after coming back to a real mess.


Good for you! Finally.

Their CS seems fractionated after the holidays. Like they just ignore previous emails from before the holidays. Boo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had an issue and they settled it really quickly. But my emails from before never got a response.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

i had the repeat a pre holidays email to get a response. cs seems great atm thou


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> If Memebox screwed this one up they're going to have 3 or 4 million subscribers and a channel host pissed af. I really hope they're not that ... unwise. But 50 people staying dead silent on all social media upon winning a very cute, highly sought-after box? Odds: about as likely as Memebox offering a Sulwhasoo Superbox for $23 (as in, it could happen, but not likely).
> 
> I won a Memebox in a giveaway in August and still haven't received it. Memebox CS is still trying to figure out what's up (what's up is that I won an Herbal box and it was never sent lol). So...I'm feeling like this is a conversation that we will remember when a disaster goes down in the future.
> 
> Also, I'm still really hungry for cheese due to the Wine &amp; Cheese box. I'm now thinking of specific cheeses and flavors. Aged Gouda, actually. This is dreadful. I can't wait until Wednesday when the new boxes come out so I can stop thinking about cheese all the time.


I guess we can't really say anything about it. It just does seem a bit suspicious, but oh well. I do hope you get your box soon! It's a bit strange that can send 50 emails and boxes out, but can't sort out one giveaway winner's prize. 



Mimimaro said:


> When I emailed them, I got the same response too. Someone said someone on YouTube wrote they won. So I think they did pick the winners.
> 
> I really wanted the eyeliner set though T_T since I didn't get the chance to buy either or the boxes.


Did they say that in the comments section? Well, congratulations to them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to buy the eyeliner set too, but they're not restocking it. I don't know if I should take the risk and cancel my cute and kstyle 3 for a potential awesome stock on Friday. Gah.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

lol my thumbs up departed korea on the 18th..... ems is a fortune teller  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking at the Memebox Korea site makes me so jelly. I want awesome products like that! Hopefully they will come out with more boxes and maybe restock some good ones.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> In the winter we have to do a wall of salt around the doors in salt as we get slugs... Standing on one of those slimy suckers in no socks is no fun


Gross! I don't salt them anymore now that I know what it does to them.. But totally understandable if they get out of control. Nasty things.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I guess we can't really say anything about it. It just does seem a bit suspicious, but oh well. I do hope you get your box soon! It's a bit strange that can send 50 emails and boxes out, but can't sort out one giveaway winner's prize.
> 
> Did they say that in the comments section? Well, congratulations to them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to buy the eyeliner set too, but they're not restocking it. I don't know if I should take the risk and cancel my cute and kstyle 3 for a potential awesome stock on Friday. Gah.


Not sure, didn't see the comment myself and was too lazy to go look lol. I'm really hoping they'd either restock the my cute 1 or Marzia x Memebox. Maybe wait until Friday to decide if you cancel or not? Just in case nothing good gets restocked or something.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I feel cruel but they keep away now. we live close to a river so blooming things are abundant... thankfully we also have a colony of frogs in the urban jungle called our garden.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

i wonder if they will restock superbox #1 or h and b 1


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

The salt for the slugs reminds me, I was trying to find out more about snail mucus. Apparently the snails aren't killed to harvest the mucus, but salt is used to get it, or at least that was the case for one successful snail mucus seller in France. I'm a vegetarian, so I've been struggling to figure out where to draw the line with cosmetic products. Not trying to be a downer though! Just found it interesting.

ETA: Here is the article I read, in case anyone is interested: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2510116/Is-snail-slime-big-thing-skincare-How-collagen-enhancing-mucus-set-super-ingredient-mainstream-cosmetics.html


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if they will restock superbox #1


I just looked at it and the cocoon is um odd to me. What did you like about it?

Forgot who was talking about the makeup artist Pony doing a collaboration with Memebox on here some time ago. She did do a collab just with Memebox Korea. I'm looking at it and it looks awesome. Really hope Memebox US will sell some Memebox Korea boxes! So if Memebox spies are reading this I'd love some Korea Lucky box season18 or 19 or 20 or 21 or the collab box with Pony, even if it's not all Korean beauty products.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh goodness, new princess boxes: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-sale

Ariel, Tinkerbell (not a princess though, lol), and Cinderella this time!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The salt for the slugs reminds me, I was trying to find out more about snail mucus. Apparently the snails aren't killed to harvest the mucus, but salt is used to get it, or at least that was the case for one successful snail mucus seller in France. I'm a vegetarian, so I've been struggling to figure out where to draw the line with cosmetic products. Not trying to be a downer though! Just found it interesting.
> 
> ETA: Here is the article I read, in case anyone is interested: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2510116/Is-snail-slime-big-thing-skincare-How-collagen-enhancing-mucus-set-super-ingredient-mainstream-cosmetics.html


THey are probably killed to eat or will die of natural causes. I quite like snails though and hate it when I stand on those. Slugs only irritate me as they go in my house and leave trails and I have a toddler so don't want them in here.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> THey are probably killed to eat or will die of natural causes. I quite like snails though and hate it when I stand on those. Slugs only irritate me as they go in my house and leave trails and I have a toddler so don't want them in here.


Yeah, stepping on snails always makes me sad, but I understand not wanting pests in your house! We had a cockroach issue last summer, and I showed no mercy.

My guess is that the snail slime is harvested multiple times throughout a snail's life. I was pleasantly surprised to read that the snails were not killed, which I assumed was the case.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

Ariel makes me think it's Earth and Sea 2. Not really interested in these boxes, thankfully! I've grabbed three restocks this week already.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Ariel sounds like Earth Sea. But $26 on VIP sale for a memebox (not superbox) is expensive! *whines*


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ariel makes me think it's Earth and Sea 2. Not really interested in these boxes, thankfully! I've grabbed three restocks this week already.


Yeah, that definitely seems to be the case. I'm tempted by it, but I'm going to at least wait until morning to decide--everything seems tempting at midnight!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

So ariel is earth and sea 2 (land and sea)

Tinker bell is glitter makeup and body

Cinderella... Products to transform your looks? Hair, skin and makeup


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 17, 2014)

Hmm, cinderella sounds like a mixture of hair and body, ariel is pretty much a land and sea bo and tinkerbell is definitely all make up so no thank you. I will pass this time around.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Ariel= earth sea, dermocosmetics

Tinkerbell= shimmer and glow= makeup/nail?

Cinderella= instant effect skincare &amp; makeup

Idk. Not tickling my fancy..


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@@Jane George @@Mmnoob lol we all think alike


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol one brain... Just wanted to sum up for myself. None appeal though


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol one brain... Just wanted to sum up for myself. None appeal though


These would have blown us away months back. I think we might have an increased threshold of being wowed by memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol I am oscar the grouch today so only singing and dancing boxes will wow me


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 17, 2014)

not buying the new boxes even if one is earth and sea, styled and themed,  I'm glad these don't scream to me , like other boxes have, 

restocks id be happy with pore care1, luckybox1, global 2 and 3 again.hair and body 1 just for the cherry blossom. but I'm tempted to say no to all of them as i have the original and save my money, 

it seems they want the restocks to grab newer customers to buy them and grab their money, but in a way i hope it means all stock is then used and we get newer brands and boxes in,


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Jane George @@Mmnoob lol we all think alike


Oh yea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

I would absolutely grab the Ariel box if I had the $$ but I am broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cinderella looks like it could go either way, and the Tinkerbell box sounds like a hot mess. I stopped wanting to be covered in glitter and sparkles a long time ago lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

The previous princess editions will ship Oct 7, and we have not seen any before this. It is hard to tell what it will be like/ how it is special compared to normal memebox editions.

I prefer them sticking to solid, clear themes rather than this..... well unless after Oct 7 someone receives theirs and show that the box is full of princess-y trinkets and the box looks cuter with huge golden ribbon and pink pompoms..yeah then maybe.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm kind of tempted by the Ariel one but a lot of second edition boxes weren't as great as the first so I'm afraid this one would disappoint.

Btw, does anyone know if and how we can purchase boxes from Memebox Korea?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I wanna see if they have the bounce cheese cream set veritazy tagged for me on Instagram.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 17, 2014)

Not very tempted by the new boxes either, but I haven't ordered any princess boxes yet so maybe it's time to get one, hmmm?

I'm very curious about Friday restocks - I'd really want Korea's Most Wanted, Zero and Fermented 2.


----------



## Liv (Sep 17, 2014)

Just saw the email and Ariel might be interesting as the Earth and Sea box was great but I just don't know... Why haven't they just called it EaS 2?

I prefer waiting until friday to see want they will restock instead. My restock wishlist is: Superfood, Earth and Sea, Skincare and Zero cosmetics that I all missed.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would absolutely grab the Ariel box if I had the $$ but I am broke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Cinderella looks like it could go either way, and the Tinkerbell box sounds like a hot mess. I stopped wanting to be covered in glitter and sparkles a long time ago lol


HAHAHAHAHA oh my god hot mess is so accurate.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

Passing on the new princess boxes, and I think the only box I am really kicking myself for not getting is Cacao, so if they restock that I might have to get one.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I think cacao restock might go as fast as last time. Was less than fifteen minutes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think cacao restock might go as fast as last time. Was less than fifteen minutes


Ehh if it does, I think I found another one I want a restock of, Tea. I remember specifically not getting that one even though I wanted it. Don't remember what held me back, but after seeing the reviews it looks like a great box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I have both and tea was good. I have my restock cacao coming today I think.

Bnk have just announced a sale and that is tempting me


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

The boxes I'm considering getting if they are restocked are Pore Care 1, Mask Edition 4, Tea Cosmetics, and Korea's Most Wanted, plus some of the Naked, Lucky, and Global boxes. I don't think I'll end up getting more than one or two, though.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 17, 2014)

I asked for more princesses but theres only really Ariel that tempts me, Cinderella is so vague and I am not a fan of glitter.

Will probably wait til closer to the end of the month and get a bundle to get up to $150 for the various discounts... will have more points then too haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

anyone wanna do a guess the vip points with me? I am guessing one lol.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone wanna do a guess the vip points with me? I am guessing one lol.


It's my first month as a VIP, so that would make me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I'm going to be optimistic and guess 10! 3 would be more realistic, though, lol.


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 17, 2014)

I missed Thumbs up box restock I really want that Miguhara PB Crem!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wrong time zone I guess, by the time I figure out there is restock, it is  already gone .


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

Aaah en hello long time no see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What to do with those princess boxes?! 

My cart is now pinkaholic box + Ariel box but I'm thinking +- the cinderella box? should I add it or not?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Aaah en hello long time no see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What to do with those princess boxes?!
> 
> My cart is now pinkaholic box + Ariel box but I'm thinking +- the cinderella box? should I add it or not?


why not


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Not sure, didn't see the comment myself and was too lazy to go look lol. I'm really hoping they'd either restock the my cute 1 or Marzia x Memebox. Maybe wait until Friday to decide if you cancel or not? Just in case nothing good gets restocked or something.


I don't buy boxes without points, and I spent all my points on the bundle huhu. So if the Cutewishlist comes by, I might just have to say bye anyway. I don't know... $25 for a box is a bit steep for me. Gah.


----------



## Liv (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone know when we are going to get (if we get some) vip points? 

Hope it is before/on friday so that I can use them if an interesting restock comes around


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

I was thinking both Ariel &amp; Tinkerbell....but then I came to my senses on Tink...I LOVE GLITTER, but I have so much of it and it isn't practical for me to flit around working covered in fairy dust - lol

I got Ariel because I loved Earth &amp; Sea so much.   Crosses fingers....


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

I wonder if we are still gonna get new boxes on Friday, considering the restocks might be it.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 17, 2014)

Does anyone know what the email said about the restocks? Was it like, "HUZZAH, WAIT FOR THE ALMIGHTY RETURN OF YOUR FAVES!" or "Look forward to Friday to reminisce missed ones"?


----------



## Fae (Sep 17, 2014)

I really love glitter, but I am unsure about it! What if it's really bad quality makeup?

I will maybe buy Ariel or Earth &amp; Sea if it gets restocked! ^^


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!

Last chance to pick up all-time Memebox fan favorites

Purchase this Friday and physically receive your box within 2 weeks after purchase

Free upgrade to express shipping on restocked favorite boxes (limited quantities)


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!
> 
> Last chance to pick up all-time Memebox fan favorites
> 
> ...


oh gosh, I think I'll just cancel my boxes then. Damn. That sounds like the best will really be restocked. Oh gosh. Cute wishlist. Oh gosh. I better ask them quick! Thanks! But man, what time? Will I be home then? Gaaaahhhh.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there a list of all the boxes that have been released? I would definitely get Skin Care if it restocked. I'll have to spend some time refreshing my memory on the boxes I missed before Friday.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

you can see them in sold out boxes on the memebox site for the normal memeboxes and superboxes


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 17, 2014)

Do you guys know if there will be any spoilers for Cute 3? I sure hope so! If they have a stunner item in there, I'll keep it. But if not, I'll pass. I'm not into the business of selling stuff if I get undesirable cosmetics. :| Gah, the giveaway points I received are making me think so much. It's nice getting $10 off, but but but *decisions*!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

On a separate news, is anyone excited about the next boxes? 

Who of you are expecting these, or all of it (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you need a rehab);



Spoiler



Shipping 16/9

*Whole Grain #2*

*Moisture surge*

*Wakeup Memebox*

*Thumbs up!*

Shipping 19/9

*Meme's Pouch*

*My Honey Box #2*


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Do you guys know if there will be any spoilers for Cute 3? I sure hope so! If they have a stunner item in there, I'll keep it. But if not, I'll pass. I'm not into the business of selling stuff if I get undesirable cosmetics. :| Gah, the giveaway points I received are making me think so much. It's nice getting $10 off, but but but *decisions*!!!


You can always gift them for bdays and christmas maybe. Well, I say keep it, because the value will always be wayy above store value anyways. And $10 off makes it more worth keeping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Memeboxes to come

Cacao and mask 4 otw

thumbs up 16/9 otw

my honey box 19/9

global 16 24/9

my mask box 26/9

cafe box and lipstick box 2/10

sleeping beauty and repunzel 7/10

omg 3 and cute wishlist 3 15/10

chocolate mania 24/10

global 16 24/10

tony moly 28/10

wtf and cheese and wine 07/11

global 17 24/11


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

@@veritazy I am getting whole grains 2 &amp; my honey box.

of course, they are going standard.  Is anyone getting whole grains 2 bundled?  They should be getting it today then


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@veritazy I am getting whole grains 2 &amp; my honey box.
> 
> of course, they are going standard.  Is anyone getting whole grains 2 bundled?  They should be getting it today then


or tomorrow... takes two days express to uk

or longer if does hokie cokie


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

I am getting whole grain 2, moisture surge, wake up makeup, and thumbs up... It'll be an exciting week when they arrive! Nothing in a bundle, unfortunately.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Forgot who was talking about the makeup artist Pony doing a collaboration with Memebox on here some time ago. She did do a collab just with Memebox Korea. I'm looking at it and it looks awesome. Really hope Memebox US will sell some Memebox Korea boxes! So if Memebox spies are reading this I'd love some Korea Lucky box season18 or 19 or 20 or 21 or the collab box with Pony, even if it's not all Korean beauty products.


Seriously, I can't wait for the new Pony x Memebox Korea eyeshadow palette! Here's the teaser video. I really wish Pony did a Memebox global collaboration box--I'd scream. lol The one she did for Meme-K before the new palette was amazing. But I wonder which brands she would use for the global box--if her box was solid Hope Girl/Cheek Room/Shara Shara... Nothing against those brands, but they certainly didn't show up in her Meme-K box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone order the princess boxes? I really want them all lol


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Earth and Sea has finally entered Canada, so I should have it by the end of the week. Scrub is still in the no update black hole. 

Moisture surge and Whole Grain 2 are the next two I'm expecting. Moisture surge is the one I'm most excited about because it has cooled off a lot and sadly winter is just around the corner.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone order the princess boxes? I really want them all lol


I bought Ariel since I didn't buy the earth and sea one. I'm really curious about this box XD


----------



## drikajp (Sep 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I am getting whole grain 2, moisture surge, wake up makeup, and thumbs up... It'll be an exciting week when they arrive! Nothing in a bundle, unfortunately.


I'm also waiting for thumbs up and moisture surge. Just got my tracking for the moisture surge and I can't believe it already left Korea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

So just before Tara got her Xray I've bought:

_the pinkaholic box_

_the Ariel and cinderella box_

_and the propolis ampoule from the weekly sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

Tara's Xray:



Spoiler



Just got back from Tara's xray and she either for a pneumonia or cancer it was unsure to see...

They are testing her blood now and we here tomorrow what she got. I'm thinking positive but also freaking out a bit!



And I just got my asus tablet delivered. Freaking emotions!


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have this intense fear about vacuuming up spiders, because I read somewhere that they can survive and then crawl back out of the tube not to mention the thought of having to empty the cannister and knowing there's a spider in there...NOOO THANKS.
> 
> Thank goodness all I have to do is yell to my fiance and he will either take it outside (far, far away from me) or kill it and clean up the mess afterwards. We have house centipedes occasionally and they terrify me so much that I burst into tears whenever I catch a glimpse of one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This actually happens. I sucked a Huntsman up the vac one day because I was deathly afraid and home on my own. About an hour later, while I was sitting on the couch I saw something in my peripheral vision and looked over to see the spider crawling out of the vacuum hose, it's body was almost the same diameter as the hose and the way it's legs came out before the body was like something from a horror movie. If I suck a spider up the vac these days I make sure it's dead first.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@@Jane George oh goodness. I realise I don't really have a problem lol. *sips coffee*

@@biancardi wuuuu I'm excited to see whats in WG2 too. Didn't get that one.

@@theori3 yup, I expect it to be. Have been waiting for so long to know whats in them~  :lol:

@ jelly they got upclass brands like bobbi brown etc. Want!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So just before Tara got her Xray I've bought:
> 
> _the pinkaholic box_
> 
> ...


I hope she's well. Omg you have been on a roller coaster. That is alot you are getting btw! I tot you picked a pinkaholic wayy back?


----------



## had706 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm getting Whole Grain 2 via registered mail. I am on memestrike from buying any other single boxes that aren't upgraded to express because the registered mail thing is a pain. I'm never home when they deliver or when the PO is open so it's a pain to go sign for them! It's good for my wallet though p as I haven't bought a box since Sept 4th! I think that's a record for me. Lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Jane George oh goodness. I realise I don't really have a problem lol. *sips coffee*
> 
> Until dec though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Purchased the Cinderella one for 24$. I think the Tinkerbell will be a disappointment to me, considering it says makeup will be included.


----------



## Fae (Sep 17, 2014)

I am getting moisture surge! ^^ Cannot wait to use it in the cold winter months!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I hope she's well. Omg you have been on a roller coaster. That is alot you are getting btw! I tot you picked a pinkaholic wayy back?


Yes and I don't even like going "on" roller coasters. I'm puffed. Gonna sleep on the couch again for my Tara.

I'm getting a lot, maybe too much but it's fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't bougth that box at first because I thought it would be like the color boxes like before and only makeyup and now seeing those spoiler I'm like yay I want tot and why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

Also I said I'm not gonna buy those cheese and wine box but maybe on friday...

free shipping, 14 memepoints and 5$ off coupon. it maybe could be a freaking cheesy party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Also I said I'm not gonna buy those cheese and wine box but maybe on friday...
> 
> free shipping, 14 memepoints and 5$ off coupon. it maybe could be a freaking cheesy party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did we get Memepoints this month (VIP)?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did we get Memepoints this month (VIP)?


No sorry, I have some from being affiliate.

I think Memebox should give ppl some points because if the ppl don't get points they only have that 5 off code for the whole month. think thats a bit unfair


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cooling care


 you make my life so much easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Fae said:


> I am getting moisture surge! ^^ Cannot wait to use it in the cold winter months!


it was one of our wishes from the suggestion thread, I really want to see it being executed well~  :wub:


----------



## tulosai (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess I'm the  odd one out here but I am majorly tempted by both the Tinkerbel an Ariel boxes.  I am going to hold off until Friday though to see what is restocked, and to see if I can hit $150... we will see!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> On a separate news, is anyone excited about the next boxes?
> 
> Who of you are expecting these, or all of it (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you need a rehab);
> 
> ...


I've got all coming except Moisture Surge, don't need that! I do need a Meme-intervention though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

my cacao and mask 4 boxes have turned up. yay


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

I couldn't resist the Ariel one, since I tend to just want the skincare stuff.

I'm really curious to see how all of these Princess boxes play out. I bought the original 3 as well, so I hope Memebox doesn't let us down.

I didn't buy any of those makeup themed boxes, but did buy the others.

...Sign me up for that intervention as well, Please!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> This actually happens. I sucked a Huntsman up the vac one day because I was deathly afraid and home on my own. About an hour later, while I was sitting on the couch I saw something in my peripheral vision and looked over to see the spider crawling out of the vacuum hose, it's body was almost the same diameter as the hose and the way it's legs came out before the body was like something from a horror movie. If I suck a spider up the vac these days I make sure it's dead first.


Nononono...this is my personal horror story! I kept my vacuum on for a long time hoping it's dead and it's a Dyson, the canister and hose are sealed. Oh please be dead Mr. Spider.


----------



## yunii (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I couldn't resist the Ariel one, since I tend to just want the skincare stuff.
> 
> I'm really curious to see how all of these Princess boxes play out. I bought the original 3 as well, so I hope Memebox doesn't let us down.
> 
> ...


I am trying to resist the Ariel one right now.. after reading your post.. its making me want to buy it more.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Nononono...this is my personal horror story! I kept my vacuum on for a long time hoping it's dead and it's a Dyson, the canister and hose are sealed. Oh please be dead Mr. Spider.


He's gonna jump at you when it opens so empty it upside down into a bin


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 17, 2014)

I finally got my jackpot box....6th place. While I'm glad that I didn't get last, it's also not the greatest box. It's definitely from the boxes that weren't selling. For instance...drink mix?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got my all about lips box...but earth and sea is still in no mans land. But-I only got 1 orange lip gloss! And it's muted, almost nudish orange. Some very pretty colors!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am trying to resist the Ariel one right now.. after reading your post.. its making me want to buy it more.


I'm not sure how quickly these princess boxes will sell out, I think a lot of people are going to hold off, but I really did want to take advantage of the VIP pricing (plus a $5 off coupon).

I'm hoping it will be similar to Earth and Sea, that's what I'm getting from the description.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 17, 2014)

Had to get Ariel!  Sounds perfect for me--the others did not tempt me at all.


----------



## Fae (Sep 17, 2014)

I know about sending in reviews for boxes! Do we also get points for reviewing a Memeshop order? ^^


----------



## athy (Sep 17, 2014)

@@biancardi I love glitter as well!

But when will I get to use it.... arghhhh

@@Fae Good point - quality is something to worry about as well

But the theme actually seems so appealing T___T


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Fae said:


> I know about sending in reviews for boxes! Do we also get points for reviewing a Memeshop order? ^^


probably not....you can ask them, but I would think that would open up a shitstorm of woes for memebox.


----------



## Fae (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you! I won't ask them! ^^ It's already nice of them, to give points for memebox reviews! ^^


----------



## yunii (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not sure how quickly these princess boxes will sell out, I think a lot of people are going to hold off, but I really did want to take advantage of the VIP pricing (plus a $5 off coupon).
> 
> I'm hoping it will be similar to Earth and Sea, that's what I'm getting from the description.


Its okay. I ended up buying 5 boxes because I wanted to meet the $150 point to join the discount code. 

With this week's crappy work week, I think I deserve something to treat myself.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 17, 2014)

Dont care for the princess boxes. My whole grains 2 and moisture surge shipped at the same time though so that's exciting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone named Lupita keeps liking my memebox instagram posts, and I have to wonder if it's the same one who answers all my Memebox e-mails LOL


That is BEYOND Hilarious if it really is her. lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone wanna do a guess the vip points with me? I am guessing one lol.





theori3 said:


> It's my first month as a VIP, so that would make me sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I'm going to be optimistic and guess 10! 3 would be more realistic, though, lol.


Me too theori3! I think in your first month, you should get extra. I recall someone saying they did 15 a few months back. If only!

Anyway, when will these miraculous points come anyway? With only 2 days to spend them, lol?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

15 then 3, i think we had them same day as jackpot box or day before


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> He's gonna jump at you when it opens so empty it upside down into a bin


She will sleep easy now xD


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm getting the Honey 2 box and 2 Moisture Surge boxes. It's currently in the 60-70s in Kansas City, and just that drop from summer temperatures is drying out my face. So Moisture Surge better live up to its name.

On that note, in OMG2 I tried...



Spoiler



the Ladykin Vanpir Repair Cream. While it's thicker than I prefer moisturizers to be, my face didn't feel dry when I woke up the following morning. I've used it 3 times so far, and it's done a fabulous job at evening out my splotchy cheeks. I think it will be a great nighttime, fall moisturizer for me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?

If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?

And if they paid to use the names, does that mean that part of the box's ( or boxes')  pricing is for the licensing?

If Memebox didn't obtain the right to use a trademarked or licensed product name, then does that mean we are breaking the law if we buy these boxes? The USA is very very strict about trademark infringement and so is Disney.

I remember when my son was small, no bakery would make him a Mickey Mouse, Sesame Street, or other " licensed" brand birthday cake. AND it's not like we lived in the freaking White House and there was NO internet, so who was to know?

If my kid couldn't have a Mickey Mouse cake when he was 3, then how do I get to have an Ariel Memebox now?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Yes they are. Pretty sure Snow White is


----------



## flushblush (Sep 17, 2014)

None of the Princess boxes appeal to me this time around, thank heavens! I'm very much looking forward to my Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle next month, though.

Know what else I'm looking forward to? That Holika Holika spoiler - boy howdy! I would be so happy with any of those colors. &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it....I know Disney is really over the top about such matters, and I have heard horror stories about them suing everyone from charities to daycares (Disney characters painted on wall).

I really never even considered the whole issue of just being the name used. But considering that some of those characters go much farther back (like Cinderella and The Little Mermaid), I really wonder how that even works.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Now that you mention it....I know Disney is really over the top about such matters, and I have heard horror stories about them suing everyone from charities to daycares (Disney characters painted on wall).
> 
> I really never even considered the whole issue of just being the name used. But considering that some of those characters go much farther back (like Cinderella and The Little Mermaid), I really wonder how that even works.


They buy the rights to the name


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 17, 2014)

I couldn't resist getting Ariel, she's one of my fairy tale favorites and I love everything earth&amp;sea. Today I received my tea box and I like it a lot. The only box that ships to me soon will be Honey 2. Ahh, wait, and also Skincare restock from Friday - so happy I managed to grab it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, I'm very curious about the Ariel box.

But only because The Little Mermaid is my favorite movie ever.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?
> 
> ...


That was my thought with the first princess boxes. And these are more specific with Ariel and Tinkerbell. Memebox has plagiarized in the past and I don't think obtaining legal rights is very high on their priority list.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but I think the copyright/trademark/whatever has more to do with the images Disney created since these characters go way back to fairy tales. I think they can use the names, but like I said, no expert. Just an educated guess.


----------



## had706 (Sep 17, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm getting the Honey 2 box and 2 Moisture Surge boxes. It's currently in the 60-70s in Kansas City, and just that drop from summer temperatures is drying out my face. So Moisture Surge better live up to its name.
> 
> On that note, in OMG2 I tried...
> 
> ...


I hear ya! My combination skin is flip flopping all over the place here in KC with the cooler temperatures.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a dork and looked up the Disney thing, it SEEMS they own the rights to their VERSION of the character but the characters themselves are public domain since they're so old. Anyway I'm buying none of the boxes, waiting for Friday restocks. Now that everyone knows about it I think they're gonna go fast! I so hate when you have something in your cart and it sells out! I wish they'd do the timer thing so you had X minutes to check out!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

flushblush said:


> None of the Princess boxes appeal to me this time around, thank heavens! I'm very much looking forward to my Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle next month, though.
> 
> Know what else I'm looking forward to? That Holika Holika spoiler - boy howdy! I would be so happy with any of those colors. &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


One looked orange.  I don't understand this company's fascination with orange. It's UGLY.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm a dork and looked up the Disney thing, it SEEMS they own the rights to their VERSION of the character but the characters themselves are public domain since they're so old. Anyway I'm buying none of the boxes, waiting for Friday restocks. Now that everyone knows about it I think they're gonna go fast! I so hate when you have something in your cart and it sells out! I wish they'd do the timer thing so you had X minutes to check out!


Ariel, which was created by Disney, is considered " old" now?  I don't think so for that particular one... I can see it for the others, as they were from books written by non- Disney employees (as it was long before Disney Co. existed).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Ariel, which was created by Disney, is considered " old" now?  I don't think so for that particular one... I can see it for the others, as they were from books written by non- Disney employees (as it was long before Disney Co. existed).


I guess I'm thinking of the fairy tale "the little mermaid" by Hans Christian Anderson which the character based on Ariel came from.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

I lots of these fairytales are super duper old and disney just gave in a childproof and modern twist to it


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Old or not, Disney characters are all trademarked. You need legal right to sell anything that links it back to the original owners. Disney could take Memebox to court if they did not get permission, because if Memebox did get legal rights, than Disney should be getting a cut of the profit from the sale of those boxes.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Old or not, Disney characters are all trademarked. You need legal right to sell anything that links it back to the original owners. Disney could take Memebox to court if they did not get permission, because if Memebox did get legal rights, than Disney should be getting a cut of the profit from the sale of those boxes.


Yeah. Vague names like snow white, cinderella, and little mermaid are one thing.. but ariel and tinkerbell are specific and their images are used. Idk. Disney is highly aggressive and would take care of it if they felt bothered.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

I hope friday restocks are at a decent time. I have to drag myself to work that day and I would at least like to see them on sale.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 17, 2014)

The NAME Cinderella is definitely NOT trademarked, they can use it,  The Cinderella project and others have done this with no difficulty. As someone else said, Disney does NOT necessarily have trademark over names of their characters- only over the images.

I highly doubt Disney has trademark over the name Tinkerbell either as it was first used in the Peter Pan book in 1911. 

Ariel I am less sure of.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

tulosai said:


> The NAME Cinderella is definitely NOT trademarked, they can use it,  The Cinderella project and others have done this with no difficulty. As someone else said, Disney does NOT necessarily have trademark over names of their characters- only over the images.
> 
> I highly doubt Disney has trademark over the name Tinkerbell either as it was first used in the Peter Pan book in 1911.
> 
> Ariel I am less sure of.


I'm thinking more of the images they used in the pictures.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?


I think that Memebox is fine as long as they're not using Disney imagery. Most princesses like Sleeping Beauty have been around since the early modern era, long before even the Grimm Brothers collected their folk tales. I used to have my students read an 18th-century French version (Perrault) of Sleeping Beauty where her step-mum was an ogre who eventually tried to eat the princess and her children and the prince fathered several children with Sleeping Beauty before she even woke up (yeah, that's not legal, bro). Wow, if that story doesn't make you want to buy sleeping masks I don't know what will. lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I hope friday restocks are at a decent time. I have to drag myself to work that day and I would at least like to see them on sale.


This is a good point. Hmm--I'm curious, too. One sec--let me write to them and ask.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

The problem is your decent time ain't my decent time or a decent time in Korea or in Australia. Someone will lose out


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

tulosai said:


> The NAME Cinderella is definitely NOT trademarked, they can use it,  The Cinderella project and others have done this with no difficulty. As someone else said, Disney does NOT necessarily have trademark over names of their characters- only over the images.
> 
> I highly doubt Disney has trademark over the name Tinkerbell either as it was first used in the Peter Pan book in 1911.
> 
> Ariel I am less sure of.


If Disney wanted to sue, they would have a good case at hand, by looking at the boxes images. I ordered the Cinderella one


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> This is a good point. Hmm--I'm curious, too. One sec--let me write to them and ask.


you are fantastic!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 17, 2014)

The imagery Memebox is using to market the boxes -- silhouettes of the Disney characters -- is trademarked and Disney is maniacal about that sort of thing. Unless someone points it out to Disney, though, Memebox is small enough that it'll likely escape notice. Still, if I were on the Memebox team, I would swap those images for generic ones, STAT. Of course, if I were on the Memebox team, all sorts of things would be different.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ariel's E&amp;S theme appeals to me, but not enough to take a chance on a mystery theme. I'm just waiting for restocks.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?
> 
> ...


Cinderella is trademarked by Disney? Weird. I thought that was an existing fairy tale like from Hans Christen Andersen or something. Now if you are using the specific image created by Disney, that I could see as being an issue, but not the name alone. I don't recall what image Meme used.

ETA: Ok, see everyone else is kind of thinking along these same lines now, lol. Now back to obsessing over Friday restocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> One looked orange.  I don't understand this company's fascination with orange. It's UGLY.


Not a big fan of orange either but orange lip anything has been trendy in Korea which is probably why Memebox is selling it. Can't speak for the Holika Holika one but the Laneige one I have isn't so bad. I don't like it by itself but I think it's great for gradient lips. I like it with my coral lip gloss for that gradient effect ^^



fanserviced said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for the new Pony x Memebox Korea eyeshadow palette! Here's the teaser video. I really wish Pony did a Memebox global collaboration box--I'd scream. lol The one she did for Meme-K before the new palette was amazing. But I wonder which brands she would use for the global box--if her box was solid Hope Girl/Cheek Room/Shara Shara... Nothing against those brands, but they certainly didn't show up in her Meme-K box.


Oh that one's different than the one I saw last night. hmm goanna go look more into it after this but this is the one I was talking about. Couple of months ago she did a collab with Memebox and get it beauty. There she showed on Insite TV a makeup tutorial of all the items in the box. This one she did doesn't have Hope Girls or anything like that, it was like Too Cool For School, Clio and a couple others.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 17, 2014)

I caved and bought Ariel. She's one of my favorite princesses and if they ever do a Belle box, I'm on that like Belle on a book. I REGRET NOTHING


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I caved and bought Ariel. She's one of my favorite princesses and if they ever do a Belle box, I'm on that like Belle on a book. I REGRET NOTHING


lol

I wonder what a Belle box would be...from Beast to a Beauty in 12 steps?


----------



## flushblush (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> One looked orange.  I don't understand this company's fascination with orange. It's UGLY.


Not on everyone. I have some orange lipsticks that I adore! I couldn't pull off a really pale orange, though - ideally, there should be some red in there.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

I think they should do a Mulan and Pocahontas box Those were my favorite princesses maybe not from fairytales but my favorite story anddd...

Then they chould add in a cc,bb or foundation in the color 21 for Mulan and 23 for Pocahontas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

I love orange but always get pink


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I love orange but always get pink


I love pink but tend to get orange,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I love pink but tend to get orange,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The pinks are always too light for my dark lips


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

Leaving a note in my mailbox did not get my RM package delivered... HOWEVER, I was an airhead and put the note on the side that opens to the customer instead of the side that opens to the mail carrier.... so I don't know if my master plan didn't work because I put the note on the wrong side of the box (and it probably wasn't even seen) or because it wasn't going to work in the first place lol.

Picked up my Earth and Sea box... *squee*  I'm excited. 



Spoiler



I agree, I feel like that spider pig cleanser could have gone in OMG2.  The roller of "volcanic rock" from OMG2 could've have been a part of this, lol.  I agree, though, that it's lacking the sea/"marine" element the name seems to suggest...


Has anyone had a chance to use any of the products from the box?  Thoughts?


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I need an intervention. I just ordered the WTF/Wine and cheese bundle and I haven't even received the first Memebox that I ordered yet!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Leaving a note in my mailbox did not get my RM package delivered... HOWEVER, I was an airhead and put the note on the side that opens to the customer instead of the side that opens to the mail carrier.... so I don't know if my master plan didn't work because I put the note on the wrong side of the box (and it probably wasn't even seen) or because it wasn't going to work in the first place lol.
> 
> Picked up my Earth and Sea box... *squee*  I'm excited.
> 
> ...


if you go back 3-4 pages (basically look at yesterday and monday) ~ there were some opinions on the products at that time....


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I think I need an intervention. I just ordered the WTF/Wine and cheese bundle and I haven't even received the first Memebox that I ordered yet!


....I think I ordered like 15 boxes before I received my first box.

Woops.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think they should do a Mulan and Pocahontas box Those were my favorite princesses maybe not from fairytales but my favorite story anddd...
> 
> Then they chould add in a cc,bb or foundation in the color 21 for Mulan and 23 for Pocahontas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's definately calling for some sue'age from Disney lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> On a separate news, is anyone excited about the next boxes?
> 
> Who of you are expecting these, or all of it (lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you need a rehab);
> 
> ...


Yep hands up I got all of them coming


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yep hands up I got all of them coming


oh Lorna, you do not disappoint.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> oh Lorna, you do not disappoint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I aim to please . Instagram will be busy lol

Don't ask how many boxes for October I lost count after 14


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Am I the only one that remembers the band from the 80's named Cinderella? If Disney couldn't prevent them from using the name then memebox is fine to use it, I think. They really should get rid of the images of the Disney characters though, using the name won't get them in trouble but those images could for sure. 

Mulan and Pocahontas also existed before Disney, so they would probably be okay to use them too. Now, if they started naming things Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck I'm sure they'd be sued.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Leaving a note in my mailbox did not get my RM package delivered... HOWEVER, I was an airhead and put the note on the side that opens to the customer instead of the side that opens to the mail carrier.... so I don't know if my master plan didn't work because I put the note on the wrong side of the box (and it probably wasn't even seen) or because it wasn't going to work in the first place lol.
> 
> Picked up my Earth and Sea box... *squee*  I'm excited.
> 
> ...


I love everything in it!



Spoiler



Honestly, the spiderpig stuff is fantastic and left my skin really soft. The ash pack, don't put it on too thick or it won't wash off!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 17, 2014)

I just filled out a little pocket planner with my future memeboxes!  So nice to be able to see it all laid out, and I finally have a use for one of the silly objects that has been sitting here just looking at me!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's definately calling for some sue'age from Disney lol


lol both are not from disney  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> disney just used the story and made it childproof and more fun.

Pocahontas is a real story and Mulan is based on some Chinese poem I think (not sure) but you can title them as princesses else disney wouldn't do it 

but these stories/characters are kind of "royalty free" xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I aim to please . Instagram will be busy lol
> 
> Don't ask how many boxes for October I lost count after 14


lol you should make a list I do that too. first I thought making lists is for old ppl butnow with so much memeboxes, it's quite handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahh, I just caved and bought the Ariel box. I'm only going to allow myself to buy 2 boxes at most during the restock!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the Ariel box! But I wait for the blakcheads box and free from oil ships soon... I am thinking to buy the free from oil instead. I like the presentation of the boxes, a bit of imagination in our lives!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

@@biancardi I was avoiding that spoiler button before, since I didn't have my package but I've clicked it now!  Thanks for your impressions!  Suppose the facial mist can be used as a "toner"?  I don't have a Korean product for that step yet...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol you should make a list I do that too. first I thought making lists is for old ppl butnow with so much memeboxes, it's quite handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i have had a data base organised for my boxes since February, and then got the first 2 global boxes on restock o i have all of them so far, my list is long.very long.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm kind of feeling weird  with all the boxes I've paid for and not receiving my boxes that say " Completed",

I think RM must be a lot slower to and inside  the USA than DHL was. I have 4 boxes " somewhere out there" at both Korean and US shipping ports. 

Also, what happened to the " Ready To Ship" category where they offered free express shipping for the boxes that are ready to ship? Maybe that's what spoiled me with fast shipping during the summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe I missed it, but has there been a spoiler for the Thumbs Up box? I saw pictures in a fb group of it. Most of the products are new to me, so I'm not sure how Thumbs Up it actually is.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to be where the people are!

*sneaks Ariel into cart*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Maybe I missed it, but has there been a spoiler for the Thumbs Up box? I saw pictures in a fb group of it. Most of the products are new to me, so I'm not sure how Thumbs Up it actually is.


I haven't seen any but I am curious


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol both are not from disney  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> disney just used the story and made it childproof and more fun.
> 
> Pocahontas is a real story and Mulan is based on some Chinese poem I think (not sure) but you can title them as princesses else disney wouldn't do it
> 
> but these stories/characters are kind of "royalty free" xD


Mulan is franchised by Disney. Disney "created/ re-designed" Mulan. Mulan is the 8th* DISNEY* princess, therefore Disney OWNS the rights to it, so if Mulans "silhouette" is stamped on anything without consent and permission/royalties etc, and they find out, its "lights out" for them, same goes for Pocahontas.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I want to be where the people are!
> 
> *sneaks Ariel into cart*


AHAHAH oh my gosh I just cracked up and spit my coffee out!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Luckybox #5 is the peak of the peak imo and pretty much every product is in the Memebox hall of fame: LJH essence, O&amp; Soap Berry Bubble Cleanser, TonyMoly tint, hydrocolloid sheet mask (very cool), Dr. G cream, Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream, Miguhara BP Cream, and Dr. Jart eye serum. It's like Intro to Memebox taught by the best prof in the whole school. Some of these aren't my favorites, but I seriously doubt that a Thumbs Up box could better reflect the products that have made Memebox fans go wild.
> 
> From Nature is probably the most impressive regular box I've received. Everything was super high quality and full size. The price is steep ($39), but worth it if you want amazing products.
> 
> ...


I agree with this list and would add Zero Cosmetics to it.

Skincare is hands down my absolute favorite now but From Nature was my favorite before that.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> lol you should make a list I do that too. first I thought making lists is for old ppl butnow with so much memeboxes, it's quite handy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


no, making lists isn't for "old" people.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@biancardi I was avoiding that spoiler button before, since I didn't have my package but I've clicked it now!  Thanks for your impressions!  Suppose the facial mist can be used as a "toner"?  I don't have a Korean product for that step yet...


yes!  I am really happy that some of the mists I have gotten lately (the one from tea and now this one) are also doing double duty as a toner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Memejunkie also gave her impressions about a day later, so if you look for her posts, you can see her review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Maybe I missed it, but has there been a spoiler for the Thumbs Up box? I saw pictures in a fb group of it. Most of the products are new to me, so I'm not sure how Thumbs Up it actually is.


it was a BB primer cream?  full size - it was in lucky box 5.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I want to be where the people are!
> 
> *sneaks Ariel into cart*


haha.

Ariel got purchased this morning for me.  I came to my senses and took Tink out of my cart.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> This is a good point. Hmm--I'm curious, too. One sec--let me write to them and ask.


I wrote to the Memeteam to ask when the restocked boxes are going to be released on Friday and here's the response:

"Glad that you're all as excited for this week as we are! Unfortunately, I can't give you any hints about what's coming up. We want to keep everything a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just keep checking back for what we have in store for you!"

Hmm...I feel like we will need a bat signal or something for the really great boxes...I wonder if I can set up an RSS feed that would tweet automatically when the page changes or something. lol I need to take myself over to the addiction thread. hahahah


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wrote to the Memeteam to ask when the restocked boxes are going to be released on Friday and here's the response:
> 
> "Glad that you're all as excited for this week as we are! Unfortunately, I can't give you any hints about what's coming up. We want to keep everything a surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just keep checking back for what we have in store for you!"
> 
> Hmm...I feel like we will need a bat signal or something for the really great boxes...I wonder if I can set up an RSS feed that would tweet automatically when the page changes or something. lol I need to take myself over to the addiction thread. hahahah


That would be awesome!!! I need to sign up for one of those! I always miss the restocks cuz I'm sleeping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was a BB primer cream?  full size - it was in lucky box 5.


Someone posted a picture of the contents of the entire box. I'll post the pictures in the spoiler thread. 

Edit: pictures are uploaded in the Memebox Spoilers thread. Ignore the empty post in the Superbox Spoiler discussion.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Someone posted a picture of the contents of the entire box. I'll post the pictures in the spoiler thread.


Ty


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Mulan is franchised by Disney. Disney "created/ re-designed" Mulan. Mulan is the 8th* DISNEY* princess, therefore Disney OWNS the rights to it, so if Mulans "silhouette" is stamped on anything without consent and permission/royalties etc, and they find out, its "lights out" for them, same goes for Pocahontas.


Pocahontas is a real human lol can't be from disney... if they use the images from created by disney yeah then they have a problem maybe, or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not gonna tell on them xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha.
> 
> Ariel got purchased this morning for me.  I came to my senses and took Tink out of my cart.


YEAH you did awesome f tink( hate that jealous b***h) xD so I'm not promoting tink haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

what's everybody doing on friday? buying some cheese &amp; wine orr...?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 17, 2014)

I feel so bad for not buying many boxes lately.. But I dont know anymore. We're not getting any points and a lousy 5$ discount code doesnt do it for me.. I personally would've bought every princess box released today if we'd gotten like a real deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well. Hope to snag a good box tomorrow - if it's something I rly want lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Lol that thumbs up box really is a bucket of cold water... Back on low buy... Gonna buy lush


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

I REALLY miss those $10 off $70 coupons, those were PERFECT for the value sets that I was interested in, that plus the free shipping one 1-2 boxes definitely would sway me to buy more.

On a side note, a new customer service rep (at least new to me, and I end up having to email Memebox a fair bit) named LC has started to respond to a ton of emails that were waiting for responses. And she's extremely polite, and actually seems to clearly understand everything I say.

I hope this is a sign of things to come.

@@Jane George I am REALLY kicking myself for buying that Thumbs Up box. They really are going to upset a lot of people with that one. Especially with that price tag.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol that thumbs up box really is a bucket of cold water... Back on low buy... Gonna buy lush


Hey I don't know if you know this, and I think you live in the states??  If you buy lush online from the lush uk site, you only pay around 2/3 of the price, shipping included!! I had a lush rush for a couple months few years ago and i found out about this.  They ship internationally too haha.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

@@cfisher why is the thumbs up upsetting again? enlighten me pls~


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher why is the thumbs up upsetting again? enlighten me pls~


Did you see the spoilers for it in the spoilers thread?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hey I don't know if you know this, and I think you live in the states?? If you buy lush online from the lush uk site, you only pay around 2/3 of the price, shipping included!! I had a lush rush for a couple months few years ago and i found out about this. They ship internationally too haha.


Nah I am English. Plus we get sunscreen that isn't tested on animals.

Only just got bk into lush but been a fan a decade and a half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher why is the thumbs up upsetting again? enlighten me pls~


For me it is 'we have this stock we want to get rid of' box


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol that thumbs up box really is a bucket of cold water... Back on low buy... Gonna buy lush


I hear you, I feel like I dodged a Memebullet by not buying that one yikes. I swear I'm the only person in the world who liked and didn't try to trade one of those items on the list ahhaha.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 17, 2014)

Third company to irritate me today.... One and two I have cancelled... Will memebox be luckier


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did you see the spoilers for it in the spoilers thread?


ahhh i see it now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I hear you, I feel like I dodged a Memebullet by not buying that one yikes. I swear I'm the only person in the world who liked and didn't try to trade one of those items on the list ahhaha.


Not celebrating, but still keeping my fingers crossed for my lucky streak. Eeee. 

Must be a little meh for those who grabbed the restock...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> For me it is 'we have this stock we want to get rid of' box


That is exactly what I got from it. I know the soapberry cleanser was popular, and I did want to try that, but other than that...I see nothing that interests me.

And what really frustrates me, is I totally bought it hoping for cheese cream. Now I have GUARANTEED cheese cream in a CHEAPER box...But I can NOT cancel this one.

I wish I could just sell the entire box to someone just to get my money back. I've never once felt that way about a Memebox before.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> That would be awesome!!! I need to sign up for one of those! I always miss the restocks cuz I'm sleeping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol--the batsignal or Twitter feed?

I'm going to set up the Memebox restock auto alert Twitter feed tonight, but you might need to give me a few days on the Memebat signal! Ahhahaha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm going to be stalking this page down starting tomorrow (whenever it's Friday in Korea) until the restocks happen.

I wonder if they'll all be put up at once, or if they'll keep listing them (how exhausting would that be to keep checking?)

It would be nice if they put them up all at once in place of the regular VIP listings on Friday, that would make it so much easier.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara's Xray:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Tara is okay. Since we can't have children our puppies are like our babies. Sending loving, positive energy your way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yunii said:


> Its okay. I ended up buying 5 boxes because I wanted to meet the $150 point to join the discount code.
> 
> With this week's crappy work week, I think I deserve something to treat myself.


I had a really crappy day....may I also have permission to buy five boxes? Pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


avarier said:


> I hope friday restocks are at a decent time. I have to drag myself to work that day and I would at least like to see them on sale.


Shockingly I'm off this day. Which is probably NOT a good thing. LOL


----------



## raindrop (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> About these Princess boxes- aren't the names " Ariel", " Tinkerbell" and perhaps "Cinderella" trademarked by Disney?
> 
> If so, doesn't Memebox have to obtain the legal right to sell them using the Disney character names?
> 
> ...


No,the names aren't trademarked, but the images in correlation are. So, you can call yourself Snow White, but if you also show up in a snow white costume, you're infringing.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't even want to look at the Thumbs Up spoiler. I just bought the restock last night and was actually excited I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I don't even want to look at the Thumbs Up spoiler. I just bought the restock last night and was actually excited I got it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If your box hasn't shipped yet, you may want to check...Even if it's the slightest chance you can cancel it...I think it's worth trying (unless you see something you want).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 17, 2014)

Thumbs down on the Thumbs Up!  Oh well, I only bought it for the BP Cream anyway and will use some of the other stuff too...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Wait--has the email to the non-VIPs gone out yet? It's getting late--I wonder what's up. Lol--if the Memeprincesses suddenly look different we will have the answer to our Disney questions. haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thumbs down on the Thumbs Up!  Oh well, I only bought it for the BP Cream anyway and will use some of the other stuff too...


I will never trust any future Memebox's that have items selected by the general Facebook population.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 17, 2014)

That Wine and Cheese box is calling me! I don't know how many times I have almost checked out.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I hope Tara is okay. Since we can't have children our puppies are like our babies. Sending loving, positive energy your way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much, youre are a very kind person!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If your box hasn't shipped yet, you may want to check...Even if it's the slightest chance you can cancel it...I think it's worth trying (unless you see something you want).


I just looked and yes, it's a definite disappointment for sure but I'm just not a canceling kind of girl. It feels weird to me. I bought it knowing it was a mystery, took the chance, and this one sucks. For the few that are really horrendous I've received a dozen that are really good. So for me it all evens out. And the items I really despise go on my trade list along with my excess and what I "possibly" won't use and hopefully someone else loves them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Thumbs down on the Thumbs Up!  Oh well, I only bought it for the BP Cream anyway and will use some of the other stuff too...


I agree. But I will also use a few items. So at least in my mind that paid for the box.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 17, 2014)

Maybe it ain't horrible, its just we got too many better boxes and in relation to that, this one seems a little less. Yeah sucks to get things we didn't see coming, but then again I don't think there are any other subs offering this high value for such a price (provided we use points and codes). If this was months ago, this box could have been raved. I am just thinking aloud.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nah I am English. Plus we get sunscreen that isn't tested on animals.
> 
> Only just got bk into lush but been a fan a decade and a half  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


is this sunscreen from lush!? what is it called?!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lol--the batsignal or Twitter feed?
> 
> I'm going to set up the Memebox restock auto alert Twitter feed tonight, but you might need to give me a few days on the Memebat signal! Ahhahaha


LOLOL :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:  If you set up the twitter feed, PLEASE let me know so i can follow! 

the bat signal does sound awesome too though.. haha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Thank you so much, youre are a very kind person!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Keep us updated Marjolein!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Keep us updated Marjolein!


I will! I'll get a phone call next morning (it's now almost 1 AM here)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

So a wise memelesson for today:

_"So maybe as memepro's we judge too fast about a memebox and as memepro's we also know when we do not want to buy a box and then yes decided well  "_

I've added this to the memespoilers thread to the discussion about what to think about boxes you didn't buy and you think s*ck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 17, 2014)

is it me or is memebox super slow today with creating the princess newletter for today (non vip) because when I click the vip links I see the box still there in the vip section but without the vip discount.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

I really wanted that bp cream but the box was just too pricy. Glad I also dodged the memebullet. I firmly stick to my 23$ box so disappointment isn't as costly.


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if maybe the restocks will be spread out over Friday or all at once.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the restocks will be spread out over Friday or all at once.


Yeah, a lot of us seem to be wondering about how this is all going to play out.

I wish they would give us some idea as to what to expect.

I love how they think we want to be surprised. As though we can all just reload our page every 30 seconds to make sure we even stand a chance at taking advantage of restocks.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As though we can all just reload our page every 30 seconds to make sure we even stand a chance at taking advantage of restocks.


Seriously. I'm basically making a Memesite digital surveillance system so I can get the boxes I want. That's creepy as hecka. You're making me weirder than I already am, Memebox. hahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously. I'm basically making a Memesite digital surveillance system so I can get the boxes I want. That's creepy as hecka. You're making me weirder than I already am, Memebox. hahahaha


I think a lot of us would happily do something similar...If we had any idea how to do it.

I mean, they've made this whole restock thing sound VERY promising.


----------



## blinded (Sep 17, 2014)

On facebook someone asked the memebox employee when they would be stocked and she said most likely 12-1pm PST. Obviously not guaranteed though.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> On facebook someone asked the memebox employee when they would be stocked and she said most likely 12-1pm PST. Obviously not guaranteed though.


Sounds like the restocks are going up in place of the regular releases.

So there most likely won't be any VIP preview.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## drikajp (Sep 17, 2014)

12pm pst is 4am here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> too bad T.T


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 17, 2014)

It occurred to me that NO ONE has posted Spider Pig here yet.

http://youtu.be/FWVwdeyr98c


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously. I'm basically making a Memesite digital surveillance system so I can get the boxes I want. That's creepy as hecka. You're making me weirder than I already am, Memebox. hahahaha


I have NO idea what you are talking about but you are SERIOUSLY one of the most *ROCKIN' MEME DORKS* out there! And I mean that in the most complimentary way @fanserviced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sounds like the restocks are going up in place of the regular releases.
> 
> So there most likely won't be any VIP preview.
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!


or they might do both (crosses fingers..)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> or they might do both (crosses fingers..)


I definitely am as well. It would be nice to get that discount.

And it would be really nice to be able to place orders while most people are asleep....I definitely stand a chance at 3AM.

.....That's when the serious Memeaddicts tend to hang around here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think a lot of us would happily do something similar...If we had any idea how to do it.


Sharing is caring! It will be public, no worries! I'm just working on it now so it has fewer false alarms, but it should be good by Friday. WOO!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Sharing is caring! It will be public, no worries! I'm just working on it now so it has fewer false alarms, but it should be good by Friday. WOO!


Oh my goodness.

I have no idea what you are doing, but I'm already amazed by your Memebrilliance.

I think you're officially everyone's favorite Memeaddict.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It occurred to me that NO ONE has posted Spider Pig here yet.
> 
> http://youtu.be/FWVwdeyr98c


I shall sing it each time I use the Elizavecca cleanser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I have NO idea what you are talking about but you are SERIOUSLY one of the most *ROCKIN' MEME DORKS* out there! And I mean that in the most complimentary way @fanserviced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WAAAH! THANK YOU!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find this stuff very fun (which is probably why I'm a rockin' meme dork ahahahahaha). I will wear this badge like a crown, thank you.  B)


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wonder why they have not released The Princess Editions #2 to non vip members.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 17, 2014)

The Memebox addiction is real.

I woke up feeling so sick so popped a couple pain killers (for my migraine) and proceeded to catch up on this thread while filling my cart with my favourite drug of choice. Memebox will be the death of me I swear!

Ordered:

Ariel + Cinderella

Global 17 - 19

WTF + Wine &amp; Cheese

With my affiliate discount and the measly $5 coupon I was feeling like my 'money saving prowess' was failing me, I love to do big orders but prefer a % off coupon to really have a significant saving, alas I could not find one! After confirming my order I was a little annoyed because I suspect the shipping coupon deal is still going and I totally forget about it so I'm avoiding checking the home page because I might have been able to save just a couple more dollars. Is anyone else as anal about this as me!?!? I think I'm becoming a crazy person.

Two quick questions for all the Memebox pros here:

I was reading this thread last night (which was likely early morning for most of you) and was able to click the link through to the VIP page and add boxes to my cart while they had the sale price, this morning when I finalised my order the sale price was no longer active and I paid full price for them so obviously the VIP offer is quite short lived BUT I never received an email about being a VIP... I wouldn't be surprised if I qualified because I do order quite often and usually large amounts are spent, my question is how does one become a VIP and how do you access the VIP page from the website? Any and all info would be greatly appreciated (excuse the essay for a simple question, I'm a word vomiter).

And lastly, Memebox reviews for points??? I'm an affiliate and also a beauty blogger so sent through my links after reading on these forums that this was a thing.. Is it still going and will they accept my links now even though some of my reviews are almost a month old?


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 17, 2014)

Ignore my last question about points for reviews, just received this email:\

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hi Hailey, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thank you for the wonderful reviews and continuing support for Memebox! I have credited your account with 15 meme points for use on future purchases. Please note that the points will expire 1 year from the issue date. Enjoy your points! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Regards, [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Memebox Global Team[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]After I just spent nearly $200 on boxes.. I am standing at the cross roads of 'cry because I could have saved $15' and 'OMFG I have $15 for my next order'[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]It is a wonderful day.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

TonyMoly was temporarily sold out, right? It's back now at least.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> TonyMoly was temporarily sold out, right? It's back now at least.


Yeah, they've relisted it a few times.

Seems the Holika Holika isn't selling nearly as well (probably why they released a second spoiler only for the HH)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

@@Zaralis We are discussing affiliate issues in the Memebox Affiliates thread if you'd like to join us.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I was reading this thread last night (which was likely early morning for most of you) and was able to click the link through to the VIP page and add boxes to my cart while they had the sale price, this morning when I finalised my order the sale price was no longer active and I paid full price for them so obviously the VIP offer is quite short lived BUT I never received an email about being a VIP... I wouldn't be surprised if I qualified because I do order quite often and usually large amounts are spent, my question is how does one become a VIP and how do you access the VIP page from the website? Any and all info would be greatly appreciated (excuse the essay for a simple question, I'm a word vomiter).


Firstly, welcome. There's a lot of us addicts in this thread, you'll surely fit in quite well here.

I think the majority of us try to be sure to use coupons on all (or most) of our orders to help cut down costs, especially since a lot of us tend to buy a fair amount of boxes (and for some of us, far too many!) As far as for large orders like that, I also try to stack the affiliate code with a VIP account for 15% off. If you're not an affiliate, you can still use someone else's VIP code, and some bloggers do post these codes for people to use (but they're one use only, so you have to keep searching for them a lot of the time). Before placing an order like that you could always just post something in here and ask if someone could message you an extra code, some people have multiple VIP accounts and only make smaller orders and will hand them out to those that ask.

I forget the specifics for VIP, but I think it's 5 boxes purchased in 3 months, and the month after you qualify you receive an email congratulating you. Even if you're not VIP, you can still access the VIP sales by using the links provided on sites like this, or by searching for the box's name. VIP's get a couple extra coupon codes, but that and the preview sales (which anyone can access) is the only real perks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

@@cfisher just to add on what cfisher wrote, which is excellent information, any value boxes are considered ONE box, not 2 or 3.   So, if you ordered 3 value boxes, that is only considered 3 boxes (stupid, I know) and you will still need to purchase either 2 more value sets or 2 single boxes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have no idea what you are doing, but I'm already amazed by your Memebrilliance. I think you're officially everyone's favorite Memeaddict.


Waaah too much kindness SOB!  :wub:  The alert system isn't perfect because it doesn't tweet which box has sold out or been restocked, but it does point to the page where _something_ happened. It cuts down in the hunting and wondering what's going on.



cfisher said:


> Yeah, they've relisted it a few times.


 
Awesome--the basic, buggy version is working. woo!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

memebox must have been reading here...they have renamed the Ariel box to The Little Mermaid box.  hahaha


----------



## seachange (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> memebox must have been reading here...they have renamed the Ariel box to The Little Mermaid box.  hahaha


but the picture still says Ariel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> but the picture still says Ariel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


as does the url - lol

hey, I guess you can use the name ariel but not to market it, I suppose.  Or their web designers couldn't get a new graphic in time.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@cfisher just to add on what cfisher wrote, which is excellent information, any value boxes are considered ONE box, not 2 or 3.   So, if you ordered 3 value boxes, that is only considered 3 boxes (stupid, I know) and you will still need to purchase either 2 more value sets or 2 single boxes.


I thought they changed that? A second account of mine reached VIP status this month, but I had only made the account last month and only had placed one purchase with it (which consisted of one value set of 3, and two other boxes). I wonder if this just slipped through the cracks?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Waaah too much kindness SOB!  :wub:  The alert system isn't perfect because it doesn't tweet which box has sold out or been restocked, but it does point to the page where _something_ happened. It cuts down in the hunting and wondering what's going on.
> 
> Awesome--the basic, buggy version is working. woo!


I still think it's amazing, and even KNOWING there's been a change is so much more convenient then just constantly stalking out the site. How you got this far so quickly is beyond me, that's amazing! I can't wait to check it out!

@@biancardi I seriously do think the reason the boxes haven't been emailed out yet is because of that whole thing. I've had a lot of freaky coincidents with Memebox that involved things posted on here. I do think there's a big difference between "The Little Mermaid" box and "Ariel" box. But what really amazes me is the Tinkerbell one, with her shadow likeness being exact and everything!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> how do you access the VIP page from the website?


They tend to change the url used to access the VIP page from time to time I've noticed, but someone usually posts its here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I still think it's amazing, and even KNOWING there's been a change is so much more convenient then just constantly stalking out the site. How you got this far so quickly is beyond me, that's amazing! I can't wait to check it out!
> 
> @@biancardi I seriously do think the reason the boxes haven't been emailed out yet is because of that whole thing. I've had a lot of freaky coincidents with Memebox that involved things posted on here. I do think there's a big difference between "The Little Mermaid" box and "Ariel" box. But what really amazes me is the Tinkerbell one, with her shadow likeness being exact and everything!


They also took a line of text out in one of the new box descriptions which mentioned Disney. I didn't have anything to do with this but I knew someone was working on making sure the boxes weren't pulled by Disney's big corporate lawyers.  Hopefully, Memebox will avoid Disney- specific references very carefully in the future. 

And any mention of LVMH group brands as well. They are also tigers when it comes to protecting their trademarked goods and names.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I seriously do think the reason the boxes haven't been emailed out yet is because of that whole thing. I've had a lot of freaky coincidents with Memebox that involved things posted on here. I do think there's a big difference between "The Little Mermaid" box and "Ariel" box. But what really amazes me is the Tinkerbell one, with her shadow likeness being exact and everything!


veerrrrrry interesting stuff... I wonder what's going on behind the scenes right now!!


----------



## avarier (Sep 17, 2014)

Memespies alt tab between this site when answering cs emails I assume. They're always up to speed with us.

OR MAYBE ONE OF US IS A MEMESPY O.O


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Firstly, welcome. There's a lot of us addicts in this thread, you'll surely fit in quite well here.
> 
> I think the majority of us try to be sure to use coupons on all (or most) of our orders to help cut down costs, especially since a lot of us tend to buy a fair amount of boxes (and for some of us, far too many!) As far as for large orders like that, I also try to stack the affiliate code with a VIP account for 15% off. If you're not an affiliate, you can still use someone else's VIP code, and some bloggers do post these codes for people to use (but they're one use only, so you have to keep searching for them a lot of the time). Before placing an order like that you could always just post something in here and ask if someone could message you an extra code, some people have multiple VIP accounts and only make smaller orders and will hand them out to those that ask.
> 
> I forget the specifics for VIP, but I think it's 5 boxes purchased in 3 months, and the month after you qualify you receive an email congratulating you. Even if you're not VIP, you can still access the VIP sales by using the links provided on sites like this, or by searching for the box's name. VIP's get a couple extra coupon codes, but that and the preview sales (which anyone can access) is the only real perks.


Ahh so % off is related to big spender accounts, that might make searching for them a little easier, next time I will definitely come here to see what I can find first.

This forum is helping to feed my addiction, I quite like it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

It is amusing to me how they seem to be so immediate in responding to things brought up on here.

Yet it can take them a month to change something as simple as the state on someone's address on file.

I didn't even notice the reference to Disney, to be honest. I probably just spaced out on that, but I do hope Memebox is more cautious, because I don't think any of us want them getting into some sort of legal trouble.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ahh so % off is related to big spender accounts, that might make searching for them a little easier, next time I will definitely come here to see what I can find first.
> 
> This forum is helping to feed my addiction, I quite like it!


Only VIP's get those two coupons. It's 10% off $100 and 15% off $150. The 15% off combined with the $10 automatic affiliate is one of my favorites to use when there's a large value set released that I'm interested in.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

Based on other lawsuits, Disney will probably go after Memebox in 5 years for those boxes. Considering the deadmau5 case they have going right now, and waiting I think 7 years to take any action against someone who has created his own likeness that is wearing a mouse head he designed himself, and isn't related to Mickey Mouse at all, but they decided to go after him for it now that he has lots of money. Disney is vicious with lawsuits, they have the money to do so, I hope Memebox gets a lawyer or someone to tell them they can't use other people's images and characters or they are going to find themselves in a bigger need for a lawyer than they hoped. They really need to be educated on copyright and trademark laws.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@Zaralis We are discussing affiliate issues in the Memebox Affiliates thread if you'd like to join us.


Thank you Kelly, I'll take all my affiliate questions to that thread in the future, I didn't know it existed    reading it now because I suspect it will answer all my questions   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Based on other lawsuits, Disney will probably go after Memebox in 5 years for those boxes. Considering the deadmau5 case they have going right now, and waiting I think 7 years to take any action against someone who has created his own likeness that is wearing a mouse head he designed himself, and isn't related to Mickey Mouse at all, but they decided to go after him for it now that he has lots of money. Disney is vicious with lawsuits, they have the money to do so, I hope Memebox gets a lawyer or someone to tell them they can't use other people's images and characters or they are going to find themselves in a bigger need for a lawyer than they hoped. They really need to be educated on copyright and trademark laws.


Memebox needs a crackerjack team of attorneys when it comes to the sometimes STUPID text they write. That crap they wrote about the rose essence oil in the Herbal Box was insulting to women in general. Huge disconnect somewhere.

They have removed the word " Disney" in all the Tinkerbell box references except the Tinkerbell + Cinderella one.. They were dumb and left it in that combo of boxes LOL.

I hope they catch their mistake soon. 

Once I see that this is all above the legal standard for copyrights, I'll buy the boxes but not if there's even a chance that they might be pulled. And until the word " Disney" is out of Tinkerbell's box description and the word " Ariel" is out of the Little Mermaid box, I am told that there is still trademark infringement for those two names. I'm not an attorney so I am going by the word of someone who is licensed to practice law in California. ( home of the first Disney holdings).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

Honestly, I just wish they had someone that had any sort of professional status doing the ads and such. Like with that whole thing where they flat out copied and pasted about the lipsticks, I mean how ridiculous is it for a company to do such a thing? It just feels like they have a bunch of interns or barely paid employees just throwing things together.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh. My. WHAT. A Cutiepie Marzia box is up to $112.50 on eBay with 12 hours still left to go in the auction. ?!!?!?!? Forget boxes _I _want, the restock is all about paying rent with future Cutiepie auctions! (joking hahahaa I just really want Leejiham products ahaha)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Like with that whole thing where they flat out copied and pasted about the lipsticks, I mean how ridiculous is it for a company to do such a thing?


Yeah, that was like... jaw dropping.  Really???!!!

slightly OT question (but k-beauty related):  do you guys like to use a sheet mask in place of your regular essence?  or use both?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh. My. WHAT. A Cutiepie Marzia box is up to $112.50 on eBay with 12 hours still left to go in the auction. ?!!?!?!? Forget boxes _I _want, the restock is all about paying rent with future Cutiepie auctions! (joking hahahaa I just really want Leejiham products ahaha)


that is insane.  You can purchase all of those products for much less, yes?  Is it the box they are after?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yeah, that was like... jaw dropping.  Really???!!!
> 
> slightly OT question (but k-beauty related):  do you guys like to use a sheet mask in place of your regular essence?  or use both?


I prefer essence.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yeah, that was like... jaw dropping.  Really???!!!
> 
> slightly OT question (but k-beauty related):  do you guys like to use a sheet mask in place of your regular essence?  or use both?


I have so many products right now - so  I use both - lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yeah, that was like... jaw dropping.  Really???!!!
> 
> slightly OT question (but k-beauty related):  do you guys like to use a sheet mask in place of your regular essence?  or use both?


I've done it both ways. Mask, then a separate essence.. Sometimes, just a mask if it is super- hydrating.

It depends upon a person's skin type, I think. I have dry skin. If I had oily skin, I don't think I would use more than one moisturizing product on my entire face. 

Personal preference also comes into play here too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Personal preference also comes into play here too.



I'm new enough at this skincare routine/asian beauty thing that I don't have a preference yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I dont even have a list of "ingredients to avoid" at this point, since I hadn't been paying attention previously lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Waaah too much kindness SOB!  :wub:  The alert system isn't perfect because it doesn't tweet which box has sold out or been restocked, but it does point to the page where _something_ happened. It cuts down in the hunting and wondering what's going on.


OMG...you are MemeMagical. How the hell?!!!!!!

I bow to your prowess. Where can we follow you? (your feed that is)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

my sheet masks that I like are for oily skin so I can use an essence afterwards. 

speaking of essence - I found this and I am dreaming that it will be in the JeJu box

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1403747284/innisfree-jeju-volcanic-pore-essence


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Aaaaand Ariel just [fully] transformed into The Little Mermaid. Slug still says Ariel, but we're moving in the right direction. LOL I wonder who played Ursula to cause this change.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm new enough at this skincare routine/asian beauty thing that I don't have a preference yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I dont even have a list of "ingredients to avoid" at this point, since I hadn't been paying attention previously lol


The only way to find out what feels better to your skin is to try it both ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Use a mask and see if that essence is enough for you. Then use a mask, let the essence soak in to the point that your skin feels dry to the touch and then apply an essence. You'll learn which feels better for you in that way. That's where personal preference comes in. 

My skincare routine has 9 steps in the AM and sometimes 10 at night. I have a LOT of products to use and which need using and since I have dry skin, I can add a lot on without getting any type of skin issues. " The more, the better" works just fine for me- but that's my personal preference for my skin type. Yours may be different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

I think Memebox is good now.  They changed all the pictures and names that were infringing.  The Little Mermaid is miiiiiine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Sep 17, 2014)

Ugh. So disappointed in the Thumbs Up box. It was the very first memebox I ordered, placed on 8/2. Back then I actually *BELIEVED* in the descriptions and really thought it was going to be awesome. After seeing the spoilers....ugh. Definitely not going to order blindly anymore. :/


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Aaaaand Ariel just [fully] transformed into The Little Mermaid. Slug still says Ariel, but we're moving in the right direction. LOL I wonder who played Ursula to cause this change.


haha


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Aaaaand Ariel just [fully] transformed into The Little Mermaid. Slug still says Ariel, but we're moving in the right direction. LOL I wonder who played Ursula to cause this change.


Disney caused the changes, most likely. It probably took a while for the artists to change the box art mock up.

I still think there could be a problem over this text they overlooked in the *Tinkerbell + Cinderella box combo:*

*Princess Edition #5 Tinkerbell $29*

*We’re spellbound by Disney’s prettiest pixie, Tinkerbell!*

In the other box texts for Tinkerbell, it says " the prettiest pixie, Tinkerbell" now..


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 17, 2014)

I was JUST about to come here and talk about potential lawsuits!! I was on a tiny little Canadian online store, I believe it's just the girl who makes all these little eyeshadows and blushes... and she got cease-and-desisted for having a bunch of eyeshadows named after Disney characters (a Frozen collection, an Alice in Wonderland collection, and one more which I don't remember). And that's _way_ smaller than Memebox. I'm amazed that they didn't get caught for the first princess set (since they used Disney silhouettes in those too, right?)

And tbh I'm sure the vast majority of their images aren't just stock images... they really need to get on their legal game. You can't just take people's text or pictures and edit them around a little bit. Most companies have huge areas dedicated to taking photos, editing photos, or drawing images for things as simple as "click here to purchase" buttons, much less giant thumbnails advertising your items.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG...you are MemeMagical. How the hell?!!!!!! I bow to your prowess. Where can we follow you? (your feed that is)


Between us...I learned about this so I could get alerts when my favorite boyband fanfiction updated. SHAME

I don't think I can put a link or discuss it in the text here, but signatures seem to be fair game.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Between us...I learned about this so I could get alerts when my favorite boyband fanfiction updated. SHAME
> 
> I don't think I can put a link or discuss it in the text here, but signatures seem to be fair game.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're hilarious!  I still am... mindboggled by those... videos I watched the other day.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Between us...I learned about this so I could get alerts when my favorite boyband fanfiction updated. SHAME
> 
> I don't think I can put a link or discuss it in the text here, but signatures seem to be fair game.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey! it works!  the new boxes are in the right spots now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2014)

@ fantastic!!!  Your love of K-Pop is our gain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 17, 2014)

And the email they sent has the old images and names...


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Between us...I learned about this so I could get alerts when my favorite boyband fanfiction updated. SHAME
> 
> I don't think I can put a link or discuss it in the text here, but signatures seem to be fair game.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hashtag "got ya"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 17, 2014)

@ Wait, does this mean you have this account set up to automatically update whenever Memeboxes are added? And not just until Friday restocks are up?!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 17, 2014)

[email protected] The new princess box covers. I wonder who's jpgs they stole now lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

ITS THE OLD PICTURES ON THE EMAIL *facepalm* omg memebox, GET IT TOGETHER!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced Wait, does this mean you have this account set up to automatically update whenever Memeboxes are added? And not just until Friday restocks are up?!


Well, I want to let it run for a few days so I can fix the problems and it's truly ready for Friday. On Friday I'll crank it all the way up so that each page is checked automatically every 5 minutes (which is why it is important to work out the bugs--if I'm not careful the pages will look like they're updating all the time and it will flood twitter with false positive tweets).

My plan was to just turn it off after that because the service I use to create everything isn't free and they basically charge each time their software scans the page (so checking every 5 minutes isn't sustainable ahahahaha). But if this actually seems to work well and people are using it I see no reason why it can't continue and just check less often (like, every 15 minutes for some pages and every 60 for more obscure pages like Nakedboxes). I'm an affiliate and have ads so the blog can do this stuff. Let's see if it works for Friday--if it's kind of meh then we can just let it die, but if it's good then it makes sense to keep going.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 17, 2014)

In other news, the sheet mask from E &amp; S seems huge and wont stick to my face right.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> In other news, the sheet mask from E &amp; S seems huge and wont stick to my face right.


HAHA oh my gosh I must have a giant face because it seemed really small on me. Like...the mask fit OK but the eye and mouth holes were so awkwardly shaped. No face masks fit as well as MBD does for me!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 17, 2014)

Just curious but has Memebox ever done a big restock like this before?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Just curious but has Memebox ever done a big restock like this before?


Yeah! They did a crazy restock with boxes going waaaay back. I think some people picked up EAAAARLY boxes, too.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah! They did a crazy restock with boxes going waaaay back. I think some people picked up EAAAARLY boxes, too.


yeah, didn't someone even end up with the very first global box?  I think that might have been Jane...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> yeah, didn't someone even end up with the very first global box?  I think that might have been Jane...


My very first Memebox review was the first Global Box, and I remember trying the sheet mask that came with it like it was yesterday. It was a gel mask that had lace of some sort in it? If I remember correctly, it was made from the same fabric as body-shaping underwear. I remember thinking that was the WEIRDEST thing ever, and now I'm like "psh spider extracts, whatevs."

Also, can we talk about how they included a hand written note in the first box? So flippin' cute. Baby Memebox! :3


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My very first Memebox review was the first Global Box, and I remember trying the sheet mask that came with it like it was yesterday. It was a gel mask that had lace of some sort in it? If I remember correctly, it was made from the same fabric as body-shaping underwear. I remember thinking that was the WEIRDEST thing ever, and now I'm like "psh spider extracts, whatevs."
> 
> Also, can we talk about how they included a hand written note in the first box? So flippin' cute. Baby Memebox! :3
> 
> ...


That little card is adorable. I really wish they could give us hints on which boxes are being restocked. Since I'm new there's like hundreds of possibilities. I want to look at the reviews before buying but I don't have time for hundreds wahhhh



fanserviced said:


> Yeah! They did a crazy restock with boxes going waaaay back. I think some people picked up EAAAARLY boxes, too.


Thank you, I found the facebook post on it. Hopefully this one is more awesome than the last one!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, I want to let it run for a few days so I can fix the problems and it's truly ready for Friday. On Friday I'll crank it all the way up so that each page is checked automatically every 5 minutes (which is why it is important to work out the bugs--if I'm not careful the pages will look like they're updating all the time and it will flood twitter with false positive tweets).
> 
> My plan was to just turn it off after that because the service I use to create everything isn't free and they basically charge each time their software scans the page (so checking every 5 minutes isn't sustainable ahahahaha). But if this actually seems to work well and people are using it I see no reason why it can't continue and just check less often (like, every 15 minutes for some pages and every 60 for more obscure pages like Nakedboxes). I'm an affiliate and have ads so the blog can do this stuff. Let's see if it works for Friday--if it's kind of meh then we can just let it die, but if it's good then it makes sense to keep going.


Do I just follow you on twitter? Or the hashtag? Sorry.. im not that advanced with twitter and dont really know my way around it that well


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Do I just follow you on twitter? Or the hashtag? Sorry.. im not that advanced with twitter and dont really know my way around it that well


Well, the hashtag is probably the best way to go--I found one that nobody has ever used before, so the tweets are programmed to all have that hashtag.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, the hashtag is probably the best way to go--I found one that nobody has ever used before, so the tweets are programmed to all have that hashtag.


Is there a way to fallow the hashtag to get a notification? Or do I have to type it in every time? Or....? Lol I feel so lost.. lol sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> is this sunscreen from lush!? what is it called?!


I think they are on the new products section on the uk website...


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

Did anyone else get the email about those who purchased previous princess boxes will get 3 memepoints? The email was 2 hours ago but I don't see the points in my account...so wondering if anyone got the 3 points


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Between us...I learned about this so I could get alerts when my favorite boyband fanfiction updated. SHAME
> 
> I don't think I can put a link or discuss it in the text here, but signatures seem to be fair game.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I write fanfic I cannot judge


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> yeah, didn't someone even end up with the very first global box? I think that might have been Jane...


Lorna actually... I was asleep


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Each time I look at Meme Ariel...er, The Little Mermaid, floating in that water I can't help but think that's a wine or liquor bottle near her tail fin. I feel you, girl, drink up and throw lips on the ground. At least I'm going to bed with the same name I woke up with.


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone posted spoiler for Whole Grain 2 ?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Each time I look at Meme Ariel...er, The Little Mermaid, floating in that water I can't help but think that's a wine or liquor bottle near her tail fin. I feel you, girl, drink up and throw lips on the ground. At least I'm going to bed with the same name I woke up with.


thats a good way to look at life... only exception being when a girl marries


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Did anyone else get the email about those who purchased previous princess boxes will get 3 memepoints? The email was 2 hours ago but I don't see the points in my account...so wondering if anyone got the 3 points


I got the 3 points.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I got the 3 points.


I didn't. I bought two in a bundle


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Memespies alt tab between this site when answering cs emails I assume. They're always up to speed with us.
> 
> OR MAYBE ONE OF US IS A MEMESPY O.O


hahah I was thinking the same.

We watch too much Running Man!  :wub:

But I am grateful for memespies, because they do listen~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

a lurker i assume.... I can definitely say i am not a spy... or am I?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> In other news, the sheet mask from E &amp; S seems huge and wont stick to my face right.


how did it go? 

I was not into masks (at all) but I am a hydrogel mask convert!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not sure about charcoal sheet oness, but I'll give it a try~


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a lurker i assume.... I can definitely say i am not a spy... or am I?


lol you seem confused *tears off nametag**

*running man reality show reference


----------



## seachange (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a lurker i assume.... I can definitely say i am not a spy... or am I?


That's not very assuring statement, everyone will say that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> lol you seem confused *tears off nametag**
> 
> *running man reality show reference


Not seen it since I was a young child as it caused issues watching it at such a young age


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

seachange said:


> That's not very assuring statement, everyone will say that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it was too tempting... i need to say these things as having another bad day

gonna catch up on reviews today though


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not seen it since I was a young child as it caused issues watching it at such a young age


I hope you know I meant the Korean variety. It's hilarious!

And did anyone get tracking for their bundles yet? The DHL guy will get so sick of me lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I hope you know I meant the Korean variety. It's hilarious!
> 
> And did anyone get tracking for their bundles yet? The DHL guy will get so sick of me lol.


I meant the one with Arnie...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> yeah, didn't someone even end up with the very first global box? I think that might have been Jane...


I got global 1 and 2 and 3 and luckybox1 all in the 5 minutes they were in stock


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I got global 1 and 2 and 3 and luckybox1 all in the 5 minutes they were in stock


so so jealous


----------



## athy (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva Am I just blind? I can't seem to find the affiliate thread anywhere! D:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

@@athy https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/page-21


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Does anyone have the text from the email about points for those who got the previous princess boxes? I got all three and would like points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Does anyone have the text from the email about points for those who got the previous princess boxes? I got all three and would like points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Dreams Do Come True! New Princess Edition Boxes!*

*We are giving away 3 Memepoints (expires in 2 days) to customers who purchased our previous Princess boxes!*

Now all you need to do is pick your new favorite!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> *Dreams Do Come True! New Princess Edition Boxes!*
> 
> *We are giving away 3 Memepoints (expires in 2 days) to customers who purchased our previous Princess boxes!*
> 
> Now all you need to do is pick your new favorite!


i got nada


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i got nada


I'm going to ask for them! haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm going to ask for them! hah



I wonder if it is because i bought a bundle


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm going to ask for them! haha


I will ask for them in the morning, maybe by then they've already add it. I bought a bundle of 2, so maybe it's harder to sort the bundles than non-bundles?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I sent them a request for a dirty girl box... products like masks and charcoal cleansers and the mayo hair pack to get you dirty before you get clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

I just said in my message I bought all 3, I also got a bundle so maybe that is the issue, btu i still bought them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

why punish people that got bundles?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why punish people that got bundles?


Weeeeell didn't people get points for OMG 3 if they bought OMG 2 (or some other 'series' box)

Did they also give them to people who bought bundles? If so I am guessing its just an oversight, I'll see what they say to my email. I sent it as a reply to a previous convo, is that the best way to go or to send a new enquiry?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

i cant remember gettng points for omg2 but i bought that and omg 1 on different accounts


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i cant remember gettng points for omg2 but i bought that and omg 1 on different accounts


I cant remember but it all sounds familiar getting points for getting previous ones in the series... hmmm.

Well hopefully I will get a reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

i think you had to get both on same account but the princess boxes are first gen


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think you had to get both on same account but the princess boxes are first gen


Ah so it was for getting 1 and 2? Well surely if people got bundles for omg 1 and for omg 2 then bundles should count, its still buying the box (plus buying 1 bundles is more money than buying 1 or 2 boxes separately)

I think its probably just an oversight/coding order issue thing


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I'm sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


oh i am so sorry


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I'm so sorry to hear that, my thoughts are with you and Tara.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> You can always gift them for bdays and christmas maybe. Well, I say keep it, because the value will always be wayy above store value anyways. And $10 off makes it more worth keeping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I've decided! Thanks for helping me! I'm going to keep the box, and see how it goes on Friday. If I manage to snag Cute Wishlist for $25 (assuming that it doesn't sell out in 2 minutes), then I will cancel the other boxes. I'll then only buy another box when I can buy another one for less than $10, which balances my "no more than $20 a box" principle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ha, what a spender I am!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I'm so sorry, my bf's dog just suddenly passed away from cancer quite early in his life, it is terrible. F cancer   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am so sorry. I know what you feel. I have been through it with my previous dog Ajaks. It took me 3 years to recover and take my next dog- Django. Sending you and Tara hugs.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Found this...

Wanna see if they add anything else from brand though before I buy and I want to know what size it is

http://us.memebox.com/bounce-cheese-cream-1940#.VBqs8WK9KSM

Plus box only $11 more


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 18, 2014)

Do the 3 points expire at midnight on Friday? I know they said 2 days but I'm not sure when that starts.


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I'm so sorry. I'm a dog owner and know how painful this is to go through :-(


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

cool. they said they will discuss my 'dirty girl' idea


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Did anyone else get the email about those who purchased previous princess boxes will get 3 memepoints? The email was 2 hours ago but I don't see the points in my account...so wondering if anyone got the 3 points


can you post the email or pm with it?  I purchased the sleeping beauty box and I didn't get 3 memepoints.  I want to complain to memebox and I need the email


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can you post the email or pm with it?  I purchased the sleeping beauty box and I didn't get 3 memepoints.  I want to complain to memebox and I need the email


oh yes, good idea


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why punish people that got bundles?


I didn't purchase a bundle and I didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am sorry.    I had a cat that had cancer and it was really rough as well.   If it is any small consolation, you are giving her the last act of love you can ~ letting her go with dignity and not putting her thru unnecessary pain.....


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 18, 2014)

I checked my accounts and I got the 3 points. Def send an email if you didn't receive them. Only 2 days to use them.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 18, 2014)

I was pondering the Little Mermaid box but it's gone. Hmm. I'm new to Memebox - do boxes tend to get restocked if they go quickly?

Also, is there somewhere here where I can get affiliate links from others with the discount codes? I know we can't post them publically but I'd be happy to use someone else's. ( I have my own affiliate account now, but I can't see where there are any codes for me to use, and I doubt I can use my own link!)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

@JiveBunny  many meme addicts blog and you can find their blog in their signature here.

if they are an affiliate, you will see their links there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Look on some the blogs from posters. The blogs may have codes on them


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

@@biancardi great minds


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi great minds



did you get whole grains 2, Jane?  I am dying for spoilers!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you get whole grains 2, Jane? I am dying for spoilers!!


Sorry no


----------



## yunii (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am so sorry


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I'm so sorry @@marjojojoleintje, your words bring tears to my eyes. I know it's so hard to lose someone we love so dearly, even when that someone is our pet. I've read your Blog and looked at your Instagram and it's so apparent how happy and loved Tara has been. Hold that close to your heart and know you've given her a good life. BIG HUG.


----------



## stawbewii (Sep 18, 2014)

Didn't buy the princess sets because i have no idea what to expect in them :3 I think boxes have to be really really good now for me to consider purchasing them!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


noooo. this is too sad.  :scared:  I'm so sorry to hear that, gal. I hope you are alright.

*internet hug*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am so sorry. I don't have much to add to what others have said so well, but as another "furbaby-mama", my heart goes out to you.  Another BIG HUG!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


Oh dear girl, I am so utterly sorry for Tara, and my heart breaks for you. I'm writing through my tears as 

I had this same thing happen to the dog of my heart.  I've been hoping against hope that this would not be Tara's fate.

Please always know that she loves you and she tried very hard to stay here with you, but was just too sick. She knows you love her too and she will take that love with her to the Rainbow Bridge where she will wait for you. .


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

not complaining but how are the 7 second sheets a mask?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not complaining but how are the 7 second sheets a mask?


flipping fantastic!!   I love them....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> flipping fantastic!!   I love them....


just reviewing the box and said 'wait, is this a mask?' lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

no, they aren't "masks" per say.  But little mitts that exfoliate on one side and then you flip it around and massage in the essence for 7 seconds....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

glad i have them though


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am so deeply sorry. I understand how hard it is, I had to do the same a few years ago with the furry love of my life. If it's any consolation, I can promise you the pain and heartache will pass. You will get through this. Just hold on to the fact that you couldn't have loved Tara any more...thank her for everything she's done for you...and know she will always be with you.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I can not even begin to express how sorry I am to hear this news. I know all of us on here were hoping for the best. A lot of us seem to have beloved four legged friends, and I can't even imagine having to go through that. My dog Gizmo turned 9 this summer, and I'm already in panic made. I am so very sorry, if there is anything I can do, no matter what it is, please let me know.

And I'd like to make a donation in Tara's name. Is there any charity for dogs that's especially close to your heart? If not, I can just make a donation to a charity that focuses on cancer in dogs. Please feel free to get back to me when you get the chance, I realize you'll have a lot to deal with in the upcoming days.

Also, I know this is weird to offer, but I've done several swaps on here (and sent a couple of things to people that they requested) so some of the ladies on here can verify I'm "safe." But if you're comfortable giving me your address, I'd love to send you a care package. I know it's an odd offer, but my heart is absolutely breaking for you, and I'd love to be able to do SOMETHING, as small as the gesture may be.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


Oh my god, I'm so sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've followed your blog and have seen how close you are and how much you love her. It's heartbreaking, I've lost a few pets over the years. You're doing what's best for her in the end no matter how heartbreaking it is. Take care and give her a big hug for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

So I've changes my mind about K-Style 2. It's my first all makeup box as like most of you, I prefer skin care. But the Eglips lip color I got in a deep berry shade is great, it feels like a dupe for YSL Glossystains. Really pretty and feels good on. The original Raw Ten Cushion Foundation is really thick and hard to blend but once on it covers good and left my skin glowy. I'm confused because shouldn't there be a cushion for this? Idk. The RiRe liner is good too. Anyway, not bad, the lashes will go to my daughter but I'll use the rest.

OT, but I got my Tosowoong Makeon princess liner set yesterday that I ordered on eBay. AWESOME liners! And a set if 5 for 13.00? Seriously great. Ordering more for Xmas gifts.and Tosowoong sent a bunch of samples.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I've changes my mind about K-Style 2. It's my first all makeup box as like most of you, I prefer skin care. But the Eglips lip color I got in a deep berry shade is great, it feels like a dupe for YSL Glossystains. Really pretty and feels good on. The original Raw Ten Cushion Foundation is really thick and hard to blend but once on it covers good and left my skin glowy. I'm confused because shouldn't there be a cushion for this? Idk. The RiRe liner is good too. Anyway, not bad, the lashes will go to my daughter but I'll use the rest.
> 
> *OT, but I got my Tosowoong Makeon princess liner set yesterday that I ordered on eBay. AWESOME liners! And a set if 5 for 13.00? Seriously great. Ordering more for Xmas gifts.and Tosowoong sent a bunch of samples.*


I ordered that as well from ebay - how long did it take to get to you?  They shipped a few days after their thanksgiving holiday and they don't give a tracking #


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I ordered that as well from ebay - how long did it take to get to you? They shipped a few days after their thanksgiving holiday and they don't give a tracking #


I ordered it on 9/2 and it got here yesterday. So about two weeks. It's great, so happy with the pricing on these.


----------



## Liv (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


Oh no, I'm so deeply sorry   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I follow your blog and as many people here saw how close you were to her and how much love you give her. Always remember that thanks to you she couldn't have had a better life. She knows she is loved very much. Big hug girl


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Tara has cancer and she needs to put down probably today. Can not stop crying.


I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you



Tra0522 said:


> Do the 3 points expire at midnight on Friday? I know they said 2 days but I'm not sure when that starts.


Should say when they expire next to the points. I haven't gotten mine yet so I'm not sure.



biancardi said:


> can you post the email or pm with it?  I purchased the sleeping beauty box and I didn't get 3 memepoints.  I want to complain to memebox and I need the email


Send it to you, I hope we all get points. Would be a great help for Friday



JiveBunny said:


> I was pondering the Little Mermaid box but it's gone. Hmm. I'm new to Memebox - do boxes tend to get restocked if they go quickly?
> 
> Also, is there somewhere here where I can get affiliate links from others with the discount codes? I know we can't post them publically but I'd be happy to use someone else's. ( I have my own affiliate account now, but I can't see where there are any codes for me to use, and I doubt I can use my own link!)


Darn it, I was hopping the Little Mermaid would last til Friday so I can buy everything together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

I got the 3 points!!  Yeah!

Spoiler for Yogurt box



Spoiler



[SIZE=medium]*Spoiler #1 ETTANG* *Modeling Take-out Cup Pack Yogurt 17g *
A modeling pack refers to a rubber-like pack widely used in aesthetic clinics for soothing, moisturizing, and firming up the skin. This Take-out Cup Pack comes in a cute little cup with just the right amount for a single use so all you need to do is pour in some water to mix it up with, and voila![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium][/SIZE]



[SIZE=medium]this was from the us.memebox.com site under the yogurt box - it is not on FB yet.[/SIZE]


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

Still haven't gotten my points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully I get them soon cause they expire in 2 days


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

I did not receive my points, but I sent them a message and they quickly responded saying they would add them to my account, and sure enough there they are. I also bought a value set of all 3, so maybe they just started by having them added to accounts of people who purchased individual ones and haven't finished everything yet? Who knows with Memebox.

When they gave the points to encourage us to buy the OMG 3, I had already placed a purchase for the value set with all 3 volume 3 sets, and I hadn't purchased OMG 1 only OMG 2, so I don't think they're as organized about all of that stuff as they'd like us to think they are.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

They did state that the 3 points despite the number of boxes you bought.  So it is 3 points.  You will not get 9 points if you purchased all 3.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They did state that the 3 points despite the number of boxes you bought.  So it is 3 points.  You will not get 9 points if you purchased all 3.


I think a lot of people may be asking them that, because when I emailed just to ask about my 3 points the response I received stated:

"...It is 3 points for Princess box orders, not for "each" box. Everyone gets 3 points for the orders, not per box."

I must seem silly to email them over 3 points, but I'm trying to get ready for those restocks tomorrow!


----------



## catyz (Sep 18, 2014)

so I just got my earth and sea box. I love it! I also just tried the cheese cream that I had for so long and it's not bad. I only wanted to get one box with the 3 pts I got but now I'm not sure if I want another earth &amp; sea for restock tomorrow (hopefully it'll be there) or wine and cheese... Any suggestions?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

I got my points yay! I'm so ready for tomorrow's restocks. I'm hopping for some really awesome boxes. It'd be awesome if the earth &amp; sea restocks cause I missed it, but i have a list of boxes I want lol &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

@@biancardi I LOVE modeling packs, a yogurt one sounds great. Thanks for posting that, I really don't think Memebox can disappoint with this box, I hope there's some well known brands in that box since yogurt skincare is so popular.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I got my points yay! I'm so ready for tomorrow's restocks. I'm hopping for some really awesome boxes. It'd be awesome if the earth &amp; sea restocks cause I missed it, but i have a list of boxes I want lol &gt;.&lt;


I am so not prepared. Part of me wants to go look over everything and make a list of what I should add to my cart if I see it.

Then part of me thinks I should do what I normally do, and try to look up an unboxing for the boxes I'm not familiar with. But let's face it, this is SO RISKY when it comes to restock.

Hmm, tough decision. ...I think laziness may prevail on this one.


----------



## yunii (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They did state that the 3 points despite the number of boxes you bought.  So it is 3 points.  You will not get 9 points if you purchased all 3.


What is this 3 points that everyone is talking about.... ??? I feel like I missed a lot of posts today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I got a different three points... They say global lucky


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> What is this 3 points that everyone is talking about.... ??? I feel like I missed a lot of posts today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're giving out 3 points to people that purchased any of the original princess boxes.

@@Jane George I wonder what those points are from? And all these points have to be used in 2 days? They must want us to buy those restocks!


----------



## catyz (Sep 18, 2014)

yunii said:


> What is this 3 points that everyone is talking about.... ??? I feel like I missed a lot of posts today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


its 3 pts for buying the previous princesses series boxes to get you to buy the new ones, expires in 2 days.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I LOVE modeling packs, a yogurt one sounds great. Thanks for posting that, I really don't think Memebox can disappoint with this box, I hope there's some well known brands in that box since yogurt skincare is so popular.



let me pm you as we aren't supposed to talk about that "other site"


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I LOVE modeling packs, a yogurt one sounds great. Thanks for posting that, I really don't think Memebox can disappoint with this box, I hope there's some well known brands in that box since yogurt skincare is so popular.
> 
> I know this is sort of off topic, but it is kind of Memebox related. I just uploaded a ton of my Memebox stuff to that SubscriptionAddiction swap section, and sent out some inquiries for items I was interested in. I want mostly non-Memebox stuff (since I'm drowning in it) and I try to swap for several small items to make it more convenient with shipping ocsts. I keep getting responses from people that all seem to try to get the exact same amount of items in return, but they're requesting full sized items. So far it's people asking for like $200-$300 worth of stuff (yes of course inflated with Memebox, but still) for $10 worth of sample sized items. Is anyone else here on that site, and is this common? And have you had any luck trying to negotiate down a bit?


Luckily I've only traded with the great people on this site, but I would just explain that the Memebox items are full size and it's not fair to make a trade for item amounts vs item worth, that worth is more important. Well, that's what I would do anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise you're getting ripped off. If they still don't want to trade, then just wait. Someone will offer a fair deal.

Also, I would state that in your profile if possible (not too familiar with that site), the whole value thing.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I did not receive my points, but I sent them a message and they quickly responded saying they would add them to my account, and sure enough there they are. I also bought a value set of all 3, so maybe they just started by having them added to accounts of people who purchased individual ones and haven't finished everything yet? Who knows with Memebox.
> 
> When they gave the points to encourage us to buy the OMG 3, I had already placed a purchase for the value set with all 3 volume 3 sets, and I hadn't purchased OMG 1 only OMG 2, so I don't think they're as organized about all of that stuff as they'd like us to think they are.


I bought an individual princess box and I haven't gotten any points.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I won't be participating tomorrow. Bought boo skin and melting cheese instead for $30... And used a six digit code despite using a four


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Edit. Woops.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

As I got the items I wanted from OMG2 in a swap, I am looking for the first fermented box.  Maybe.  I am not sure.  There isn't a lot of boxes out there that I have box envy on.....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I bought an individual princess box and I haven't gotten any points.


email them!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Quiet on here tonight


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Quiet on here tonight


It's the afternoon here over in the US, most people are probably working.

I think it was you that was raving about the melted cheese cream? May I ask what the difference is between the two, is it just the consistency?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's the afternoon here over in the US, most people are probably working.
> 
> I think it was you that was raving about the melted cheese cream? May I ask what the difference is between the two, is it just the consistency?


@@Lorna ljblog I think


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Lorna ljblog I think


Oh, sorry about that.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's the afternoon here over in the US, most people are probably working.
> 
> I think it was you that was raving about the melted cheese cream? May I ask what the difference is between the two, is it just the consistency?


melted cheese cream you use less but it is more hydrating for the skin, slightly lighter consistency,but it feel better on the skin,locks in moisture during the warmer months

i use melted for spring summer in the morning, and regular bounce cheese cream for autumn winter morning, 

its 8.30 pm in the uk just got home and catching up.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> melted cheese cream you use less but it is more hydrating for the skin, slightly lighter consistency,but it feel better on the skin,locks in moisture during the warmer months
> 
> i use melted for spring summer in the morning, and regular bounce cheese cream for autumn winter morning,


Talk about perfect timing.

Thank you! The price on Memebox isn't amazing, but with free shipping I think it's the best deal I'll find on that.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> melted cheese cream you use less but it is more hydrating for the skin, slightly lighter consistency,but it feel better on the skin,locks in moisture during the warmer months
> 
> i use melted for spring summer in the morning, and regular bounce cheese cream for autumn winter morning,


Huge at 120ml too. I need hydration all year round. My skin eats sleeping packs in about three minutes.... Nothing left after then.... One day it will eat a face mask... Then I will be in trouble.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

I forget...how did the whole announcement of the restocks come about again? Was it through an email? Just wondering. Now that my Thumbs Up box was cancelled, I am actually thinking of ordering some of the restocks tomorrow because I know what is in them. I have a list made out and tabs open in the order in which I want the boxes. I'm just wondering how massive this restock will really be and how much they have publicized it???


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Email to affiliates


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Huge at 120ml too. I need hydration all year round. My skin eats sleeping packs in about three minutes.... Nothing left after then.... One day it will eat a face mask... Then I will be in trouble.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did not notice that, now I MUST buy one! That's huge for a facial moisturizer.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh, ok. Only publicized to affiliates who can then go out and publicize it themselves. Interesting. Thanks Jane George!

ETA: I must admit. I have concerns the site will crash tomorrow. Anyone else?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I did not notice that, now I MUST buy one! That's huge for a facial moisturizer.


Yes and the moistfull is large too as a little goes a long way


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

I think it is supposed to be 75ml though


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Oh, ok. Only publicized to affiliates who can then go out and publicize it themselves. Interesting. Thanks Jane George!
> 
> ETA: I must admit. I have concerns the site will crash tomorrow. Anyone else?


I am not getting involved tbh. Just spent my pennies


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes and the moistfull is large too as a little goes a long way


I traded someone for one of the small bottles of booskin, and I have a lot of toners at the moment, so I can't bring myself to buy it. I really do want to though, so I hope they do this sale again. Although, I doubt it.

Get it while you can, Ladies.

ETA: Free shipping on JUST the cheese cream, no need to spend $70?! Which means no need to submit the freeshipping code, which means I could use $5 off plus the 3 points....$18 for melted cheese cream!

Today is looking up.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I traded someone for one of the small bottles of booskin, and I have a lot of toners at the moment, so I can't bring myself to buy it. I really do want to though, so I hope they do this sale again. Although, I doubt it.
> 
> Get it while you can, Ladies.


Definitely


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

It's nice to see Dear By Enprani and the Patting Water (love it!) in the Memeshop! On sale too.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Oh, ok. Only publicized to affiliates who can then go out and publicize it themselves. Interesting. Thanks Jane George!
> 
> ETA: I must admit. I have concerns the site will crash tomorrow. Anyone else?


Hmm--it might get slow-ish, but I don't know that every Memefan is quite as hyped as we are about this. ahahah

I have two concerns:

1. The boxes actually released will not be favorites since if the Thumbs Up box is any indication, we Memefans and Memebox are not exactly in agreement about what constitutes favorites. lol sob

2. The really great boxes will be offered in such limited quantities that lots of people will be finding them sold out mid-checkout.

Question--if I make a wishlist it will automatically show when the boxes come back into stock, yeah?

My Memealert system is not terribly sophisticated, I fear. At this point it's more like a security system made of cans and rope that will let us know when stuff is moving. I think that MUT will beat it for sure, but it might be useful if you're trying to keep up with whether anything is happening on the go and can't scroll through a few pages here to find it.

Which makes me think that it would be amazing if we had a special thread that only allowed two things: name of box and link. No discussion whatsoever at all forbidden no sir, just a list of restocked boxes that people could quickly access and add to. Is that even possible here or not so much? And would that be useful? Just a thought.  :smiletongue:


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I did not receive my points, but I sent them a message and they quickly responded saying they would add them to my account, and sure enough there they are. I also bought a value set of all 3, so maybe they just started by having them added to accounts of people who purchased individual ones and haven't finished everything yet? Who knows with Memebox.
> 
> When they gave the points to encourage us to buy the OMG 3, I had already placed a purchase for the value set with all 3 volume 3 sets, and I hadn't purchased OMG 1 only OMG 2, so I don't think they're as organized about all of that stuff as they'd like us to think they are.


They have asked me for my order number haha, they dont trust me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> They have asked me for my order number haha, they dont trust me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha I gave them my order number in the original email so I wouldn't have to do a major back and forth with them.


----------



## catyz (Sep 18, 2014)

yea, it's always good to give order number in the original request email when emailing the CS.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 18, 2014)

so i was playing i added one product enprani and one product from normal shop range and its charging me $10 still to ship to uk, so is it only items in 72 hr entitled to free shipping so not far,


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha I gave them my order number in the original email so I wouldn't have to do a major back and forth with them.


Haha well I didnt think of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well, back and forth it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Spoiler for Yogurt box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im excited about the spoiler but...Memebox is back to including single use items in boxes? That I'm not excited about.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Im excited about the spoiler but...Memebox is back to including single use items in boxes? That I'm not excited about.


yeah, well, they do do that...

I don't think this is a super box either...


----------



## catyz (Sep 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so i was playing i added one product enprani and one product from normal shop range and its charging me $10 still to ship to uk, so is it only items in 72 hr entitled to free shipping so not far,


pretty sure that's it.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

*Hello my memeladies*

I didn't expected so much love from you, you really surprised me and made this day a little bit easier.

All your comments gave me a warm heart feeling and I read this to my family and with every comment we cried and were so thankful.

I didn't know anywhere else to post and you girls are my favorites.

*Tara's story*

_For the people who want to know what happened today_



Spoiler



So yesterday like I said before, she got an xray and there we little white spots on her lungs. They said this could be pneumonia or spread out cancer.

This really came to a shock and they would examine her blood to be sure. This morning we got a call from het vet and she told us that she was sure that is was cancer. Heavy cancer because she found a bigger white spot on the xray on her spleen (if thats the word) And this big spot caused the spread out on her longs.

What I know is after taken the xray Tara didn't gain rest out of her naps, she kept sleeping very deep and when awake kept panting. So we first thought hmm it is indeed very hot and she's tired because she's 10 and probably got a [SIZE=13.63636302948px]pneumonia  because she didn't showed any signs of other things that she could be really sick. (got a picture of her hunting a few days ago on dogs she smelled far away) This morning before we got the call she waited like 2 minutes before she started eating her breakfast (normally she dives in)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]So the vet called and told us the bad news and then I asked first how long.. she said I could give pain killers but she's not in real pain, because cancer on the lungs mostly makes a dog super tired and bad breathing and she has to fight to big tumor and that causes er tiredness.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]So I asked her. if Tara was alone without family and she had this what would you advice her to do. She told me to put her down as soon as possible; because the tiny tumors on her lungs are like time bombs and when she would cough one could explode (This probably happened the first time when she coughed up blood) but she probably can heal herselfg if its against a small vain. if it hits a big [/SIZE]artery she would choke on her blood and this would be an horrible dead to her.

I already was sleeping on the couch and if I would keep this up I would be scared to dead that she would bleed out on me and died in fear and pain.

So I've chosen to save her and be her hero. to put her down in a calm and happy envoirement without scary coughing, pain or anything.

When I told Tara this (Love to chat with her) Somehow she understood and let go of trying to look healthy. Suddenly she really turned into a super tired sad dog who only wants to sleep. The way she looks was like"you understand me and gonna help me" And now i'm crying.

The vet told me that dogs want to keep their owner happy because of the love for them, even hen they are suffering inside they hold it secret. Then we knew, she revealed her secret. Everytime she would move she coughed heavy (normally she would cough 3 times a day) 

Around 2:22PM CEST today Tara was put down.

She didn't got a narcosis because a narcosis forces a dog to sleep and dogs are very aware on the moment when that happens and sometimes you see heavy breathing and panic in them. So The vet said this is to dangerous for het lungs so we directly put in the "stuff" because she is already so tired and this is calmer for her and her breathing would be controlled. Tara died in my arms but I'm happy for her she got rest. 

Only everything went too fast.

I didn't thougth she had cancer, we were happily walking yesterday and today in hte morning, playing etc and bam cancer. within a few hours goodbye Tara.

This all feels too unreal and way too fast. I'm in kind of shock and have no clue what to do, feel, say!

Tara was my dog, my girl my everything. Not just a home family pet. She was my really bestfriend. (not human take her place) She changed my life so positve.

From the moment my mom said when I was all rebel and partying, she's now yours. everything changes, no more parties, no more rebel. everything was about Tara.

She became blind and suddenly she needed me more than anyone. I always need her. In dutch ppl would cal us "jut en jul" Something like 2 that belongs together.

My blog shows also indeed a lot how much I love Tara, Also I will not stop posting all the subjects I have about her. just with the tag rip now or something. but her life and crazyness is for me still worth showing. Else it just feels unfinished.

Tomorrow around 8:30 AM they're gonna take Tara away to the cremation (vip cremation)

She's now in her furry basket in her standard sleeping position I always put her in when going to sleep (so she knew it was really bed time)

Dog &amp; my with our habits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just no everything is so weird; just walked into the garden and wanted ask her if she wanted to come to. around 5pm wanted to ask her for walkes. 

I ate pizza this evening and normally she's on her big cushion pillow when I'm taking the pizza out and I looked around to check if she wanted cheese.

Moment later after realizing she wasn't there I looked at her food bin tihng drink tray thing and started crying again.

I miss her so, so, so much already. Because allways when I feel sad, bad, or anything she would always give comfort and take it away.

now I feel sad, bad and more and the one who can help me and confort me is the reason of my feeling and is not there and is MISS HER! crap crying again!



*I wanted to thank you all for your amazing sweet and conforting reactions in this thread.*

@marliepanda @Jane George @theori3 @Kelly Silva @Bompenzi @Tra0522 @biancardi @yunii @MemeJunkie @veritazy @Andi B @GirlyGirlie@LisaLeah @cfisher @Krystyn Lowe @Liv @Mimimaro @Kdlane

I also got some private messages and I'll thank you there (no worries I read everything!)

I don't know what I'm going to do with social media at the moment (MUT, bl*g, f*cebook, tw*tter, inst*gram) maybe I'll be there alot for distraction or maybe I just play ghost everywhere to keep it calm. just so you know.

I'm gonna walk the walkies route now for closure. (raining like crazy now.. pff what a theme setting!)

I love you girls! &lt;3


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, well, they do do that...
> 
> I don't think this is a super box either...


It actually is a super box. Hopefully that'll be the only single-use item in it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 18, 2014)

im all bounced out 3 melted cheese cream and a boostskin for $35, 

@@MissJexie 6 digit code and some points, skin cream sorted and another bounce cream to the collection in the cheese and wine box , oohhh happy times, i don't need restocks unless i can grab the son a pore care 1 again.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 18, 2014)

aaaand I'm bawling at work.  So so so sorry for your loss, Marjolein  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I lost it when you spoke about Tara being able to 'reveal her secret' to you, her person &lt;3


----------



## Malaperelka (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry Marjolein too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm--it might get slow-ish, but I don't know that every Memefan is quite as hyped as we are about this. ahahah
> 
> I have two concerns:
> 
> ...


How is this? https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134268-memebox-friday-september-19th-2014-restock-list-and-links/


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> How is this? https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134268-memebox-friday-september-19th-2014-restock-list-and-links/


Amazing!!!! Perfect!!! Thank you so much!!! Bookmarking!!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Marjolein, I am so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hello my memeladies*
> 
> I didn't expected so much love from you, you really surprised me and made this day a little bit easier.
> 
> ...


I should have said this earlier, but didn't know what to say. I am so sorry to hear abut this. Last year, I lost my cat over a weekend with no notice. She started acting funny around Friday and we didn't realize how bad it was until Sunday night. They x rayed her chest and saw a 'massive growth.' They drained fluid from her lungs. We were going to let her rest and see her on Tuesday, but she didn't make it. Losing a pet is always hard and it really hits hard when it happens so unexpectedly like that. I do understand what you are going through. I picked up my shih tzu and held her today after I read your posts. Again, so so sorry.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Tara's story, Marjolein. It was beautiful.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje nooo I am going to cry again. Lets just cry together instead of keeping it in.  :scared: This reminded me of my puppy while I was little. He is a black poodle. I am still going to get a dog when I settle down despite the pain and all. Take your time to recover....social media can wait, or it can be your platform to healing. Like now.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I should have said this earlier, but didn't know what to say. I am so sorry to hear abut this. Last year, I lost my cat over a weekend with no notice. She started acting funny around Friday and we didn't realize how bad it was until Sunday night. They x rayed her chest and saw a 'massive growth.' They drained fluid from her lungs. We were going to let her rest and see her on Tuesday, but she didn't make it. Losing a pet is always hard and it really hits hard when it happens so unexpectedly like that. I do understand what you are going through. I picked up my shih tzu and held her today after I read your posts. Again, so so sorry.


Aww man now I'm crying.  I have two dogs that are 9 and 13 now and everyday I'm scared that they will just now wake up one day because they are old.  I got my first dog, the shih tzu called Bobo who is 13, and recently she's been having these really deep cough type things.  Its like she can't catch her breath or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I know they won't live forever but i wish they could be vampire dogs and live for a long time.  Even though they have these spoil lady brat attitude, I still love them LOL.

I'm really sorry for your lost.  Ice cream, Tim tams, chocolate... everything.  Eat it all and cry it all out!

Animals dying (even the road kills) makes me cry like a baby.  I even cried watching How to train a dragon (about 5 times watching the movie). My boyfriend is like.  what on earth! I'm like... ITS SO SAD THO!  &lt;_&lt;

Love from canada!  We are all here for you~


----------



## avarier (Sep 18, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Tara's story made me cry.. especially when you were taking the food out and looked to see if she wanted some. I've been there. One of the best dogs my family ever had got cancer and it was very aggressive. You did the right thing by not letting her suffer and holding her in her last moments. She knows you loved her more than the world. You will miss her lots, but it will get better. Don't worry about social media or anything else, just take care of yourself now. Tara will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Now i got all my dogs in my computer room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm a sad cookie now


----------



## yunii (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hello my memeladies*
> 
> I didn't expected so much love from you, you really surprised me and made this day a little bit easier.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your story. I was in tears by the end of it. You are really strong. The pain of loosing a pet, your best friend. It is very emotional. A few years ago, I lost my family's Goldie to lung cancer too and it hit my family and I really hard. Lilian was like my mom's daughter. They will always have that special place in your heart forever.


----------



## maii (Sep 18, 2014)

So I think it'll be interesting to get everyone's top 3 ever memeboxes in anticipation of the restocks.

Mine would be:

- Luckybox 5 (I think this is like a 'best of' for people who missed out on early stuff...like me)

- Pore Care 1 orrr Cute 1 (can't decide)

- One of the Globals...9 possibly? I don't know. Help meeeee.

As you can see I'm not very certain of these choices, be good to get other peoples thoughts.


----------



## maii (Sep 18, 2014)

And Marjolein, I am very sorry that you're having to go through that right now


----------



## Fae (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Marjolein! *hugs*

Tara's story was so moving!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

Girls again thank you so much for your words. I'm just out of words now but every word you say touched my heart.

Didn't meant to put this heavy sad load here in this happy memeplace but I had no where else to post it and or did I already said this?

Your words make it easier really. still crying every 5 minutes but I feel like i'm not alone and reading the stories you've been through touches me too.

There is a chance we'll get a new dog. but before that dog will be my new best friend that will take a few years because dog has to grow his/hers personality.

Tara was a "me" dog and our previous dog was more a family dog with liking my dad the most.

Just take your pet and give her or him a big hug from me!

*I'm "liking" the reactions now because I'm speechless &lt;3


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls again thank you so much for your words. I'm just out of words now but every word you say touched my heart.
> 
> Didn't meant to put this heavy sad load here in this happy memeplace but I had no where else to post it and or did I already said this?
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your precious pup, I will give all three of our kitties extra hugs tonight.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Girls again thank you so much for your words. I'm just out of words now but every word you say touched my heart.
> 
> Didn't meant to put this heavy sad load here in this happy memeplace but I had no where else to post it and or did I already said this?
> 
> ...


I spoiled my Gizmo a little extra rotten today. Ended up buying him his favorite steak, cheese curds, and a ton of other special treats. He sends his thanks. After reading your heartbreaking story, I've been extra attentive to him.

I'm so sorry to hear you had to put Tara to sleep, I think we were all hoping there would have been another option. But at least you know you made the right choice. No dog should have to suffer through that.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 18, 2014)

Marjolein, this feels like Tara's thread now. I don't want to shop.

5 years ago my dad died, and three days later, our darling sweet strong dog walked right into a wall... and stood there, not knowing where to go. We rushed her to the vet after hours that night, on the USA's Thanksgiving night. The vet said our dog had gone blind due to damage to her platelets and blood cells due to cancer. It was lung cancer.

She had never coughed. She had lost weight but I was grieving so about my father dying 1000 miles away that I didn't associate it with illness because she was a stocky little dog. Very sturdy. Like your Tara, my darling tried very hard to stay with us. To not let us see how sick she was for probably a long time.

What happened with Tara has brought this all back to me. I was put in a  hospital because I couldn't stop crying for my losses. I had time to say goodbye to my father, but not to my dog and no way to tell her how sorry I was that I didn't know she was so sick. 

When her brother and sister died, I was more prepared, as they were elderly, but the loss of them is still so strong. 

I hope it's OK if I post two sites here. One is a candle lighting Pet Memorial site for all around the world. You can give no info or some info. NO one has to know anything and the site is free. 
http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&amp;gi=Pets

I have lit the first candle for Tara already.
The next site is a world-wide remembrance site for pets that are either very ill or have passed away..Again, it is anonymous unless you want to put your name in. The candlelight ceremony is not specific to any belief system other than the reverence for life and prayers for us, the humans who have lost pets all over the world and the sick pets who are listed as needing prayers. It is:a wonderful site. http://www.petloss.com/

When you can't be outdoors and want to feel close to Tara, I think these safe and comforting places might help. I know they have helped me many many times. 

Love across the miles, and prayers for your heart to find peace and rest.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie Yes I kind of changed the subject  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well I'm greatful for these warming words.

Your story is heart breaking to me. Things happen sometimes way to fast and blind you for the next to come because you're not ready for a next something.

I just lit that candle and it made me cry. thank you. Honestly now find it ahrd to step back into the room and look at her. I'm scared I won't stop crying.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

To lighten things up a bit so you can flow into the meme conversation again. (Your words are amazing to my heart and I'll cry now and try to sleep)
 
I'm planning on buying a Memebox soon.
I'm gonna buy the Wine &amp; cheese box. Just because I want to give myself a comfort gift and it matches Tara desires well. (cheese!)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> To lighten things up a bit so you can flow into the meme conversation again. (Your words are amazing to my heart and I'll cry now and try to sleep)
> 
> I'm planning on buying a Memebox soon.
> I'm gonna buy the Wine &amp; cheese box. Just because I want to give myself a comfort gift and it matches Tara desires well. (cheese!)


My cats are cheese mad too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can anyone recommend a good box to look out for in the restock with a foot peeling mask and other nice things. I can see its in the foot care box but the rest really doesnt appeal to me.

I havent got a reply to me sending in my order number but I do now have 3 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

maii said:


> So I think it'll be interesting to get everyone's top 3 ever memeboxes in anticipation of the restocks.


I've added 10 boxes to my Wishlist and I'm slowly moving through YouTube videos trying to figure out which are my must haves in order. LOL But off the top of my head I would like Zero Cosmetics, Superfood, SkinCare, Snail 2, and Cacao. I'm on the fence about Luckybox #1, From Nature, Cafe and Luckybox #8. I'm missing something....
Then there are my favorite boxes that I would consider buying again just to have some extras.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is quite the dilemma. Watch, they only release the bottom of the barrel crap no one wanted and was leftover from Jackpot. Haha


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 18, 2014)

Just catching up on everything @marjojojoleintje. Please include me with those who have shared with your grief, I am very sorry to hear of this news.

Pets are gifts from God. I know they are also little teachers for me anyway.

Be well


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> My cats are cheese mad too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good box to look out for in the restock with a foot peeling mask and other nice things. I can see its in the foot care box but the rest really doesnt appeal to me.
> 
> I havent got a reply to me sending in my order number but I do now have 3 points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought the foot mask from the The mask edtion #2 was pretty nice so if they restock that I recommend that box (other masks are fun too)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I thought the foot mask from the The mask edtion #2 was pretty nice so if they restock that I recommend that box (other masks are fun too)


Ooooh yes masks are always nice to have! I will pop it on my list, my feet need help!

I am hoping for snail boxes and Cute Wishlist 1 tomorrow, as well as bubble pop. Thinking bubble pop and snail 2 might not restock as they did pop up fairly recently as restocks...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 18, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Just catching up on everything @marjojojoleintje. Please include me with those who have shared with your grief, I am very sorry to hear of this news.
> 
> Pets are gifts from God. I know they are also little teachers for me anyway.
> 
> Be well


thank you, It's a god gift that a human and an animal can build up such relationship


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Not to want to break the conversation but I'm watching get it beauty international episode with girls from all over the world and the korean student that studies in USA was showing her chiarosuru stick from EM cosmetics haha.  I'm amazed!

http://www.gooddrama.co/korean-drama/get-it-beauty-2014/get-it-beauty-2014-episode-20.html


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 18, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Not to want to break the conversation but I'm watching get it beauty international episode with girls from all over the world and the korean student that studies in USA was showing her chiarosuru stick from EM cosmetics haha.  I'm amazed!
> 
> http://www.gooddrama.co/korean-drama/get-it-beauty-2014/get-it-beauty-2014-episode-20.html


I'm not sure if I'm breaking any rules posting the video link... please remove if i am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I dont mean any harm!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It's nice to see Dear By Enprani and the Patting Water (love it!) in the Memeshop! On sale too.


 Caved and bought both creams and both toner/serums. Not that I need ANY more products!

@marjojojoleintje

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 18, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje the dutch have awesome cheese. I remember stopping by Henri Williq (dunno if you spell it like that) and several other places and picked up many blocks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am really curious as to what they will put into that box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

So I posted the other day that I Memebox sent me the All About Lips box by mistake.( I ordered the All About Eyes box.)

They responded to my email within 24 hours and said they would send the correct box ASAP.

I just got a text from DHL and it looks like they are sending the Eyes box express!

(and no mention of returning the Lip box, as they would have wrongfully insisted on doing in the past)

Just wanted to let you know, since I know there are others who were sent the incorrect box.

Finally appropriate CS!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got a text from DHL and it looks like they are sending the Eyes box express!
> 
> (and no mention of returning the Lip box, *as they would have wrongfully insisted on doing in the past*)


As long as they pay for the return postage there is nothing wrong with them asking you to send it bac. You didnt pay for it after all. Its not cost effective for them to do that so no doubt they do not, but it is not wrong of them to require it to be sent back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad they are sending the right box though!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

I have to admit, I'm amazed they actually sent out the correct box right away (and expedited it, WHAT?!) without trying to scam you into paying to return it.

That's actually....So very unlike them.

This is a very good sign.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 18, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Moisture Surge box yet? I'm antsy.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 18, 2014)

I would LOVE to be able to get #41 My Cute Wishlist (#1). I'd like Luckybox #5, but I'm getting the cheese cream in Wine and Cheese.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

where are my whole grainer 2's?  I need spoilers?  Did no one get it bundled?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 18, 2014)

So it's 8:30 PM EST and I'm still at work (Back to School night, ugh), and thinking I'll just be up at 3am when the restocks go on sale.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Come on, Skincare, Milk, Moisture Surge, and Snail!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So I posted the other day that I Memebox sent me the All About Lips box by mistake.( I ordered the All About Eyes box.)
> 
> They responded to my email within 24 hours and said they would send the correct box ASAP.
> 
> ...


I can't decide if I should contact them about it or not, but I got All About Eyes when I had ordered All About Lips. Hmm...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So it's 8:30 PM EST and I'm still at work (Back to School night, ugh), and thinking I'll just be up at 3am when the restocks go on sale.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Come on, Skincare, Milk, Moisture Surge, and Snail!


I don't think we'll see Moisture Surge because it is new and just sold out, but it is on my list too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I can't decide if I should contact them about it or not, but I got All About Eyes when I had ordered All About Lips. Hmm...


I think Eyes is a MUCH better box.

So you may want to consider it a "happy accident".


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is my long list of restock wishes:

1. Mask Edition 4

2. Luckybox #5

3. Cooling Care

4. Coffee Break with Dani

5. Pomegranate Cosmetics

6. Herbal Cosmetics

7. My Cute Wishlist

8. OMG #2

9. OMG #1

10. Vitamin Care

11. Little Mermaid (not counting on a restock this quick though)

12. Moisture Surge (also not counting on it)

13. Collagen (already have, but would love another)

14. Earth and Sea (just got this one--I'd rather they restock it later when I start to run low on items)

If anyone thinks I missed something, let me know, lol!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> where are my whole grainer 2's?  I need spoilers?  Did no one get it bundled?


I know! This is not normal. I've been stalking instagram too. Nada.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

I know what box I would get again if they restocked it - the scrub one.  I love that one and wish I had another.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think Eyes is a MUCH better box.
> 
> So you may want to consider it a "happy accident".


I love my eyes box!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have to admit, I'm amazed they actually sent out the correct box right away (and expedited it, WHAT?!) without trying to scam you into paying to return it.
> 
> That's actually....So very unlike them.
> 
> This is a very good sign.


I am with you. I was very pleasantly surprised.

They did tell me initially if they didn't have anymore Eyes boxes in the warehouse,

they would refund my credit card instead.

Which I would have been totally fine with also.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I think Eyes is a MUCH better box.
> 
> So you may want to consider it a "happy accident".


Yeah, that's why I'm torn about it really.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> where are my whole grainer 2's? I need spoilers? Did no one get it bundled?


Did this one have a bundle option? I was looking for it on the Meme site but didn't see it, unless I missed it which is totally possible! I'm excited for it too but mines taking the slow boat here! RM has really slowed down my boxes, hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> thank you, It's a god gift that a human and an animal can build up such relationship


I agree. It's such a deep and powerful bond. Stay strong. But also allow yourself to grieve.

I promise you will heal, no matter how impossible that may seem. It will happen.

Sending love.....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Did this one have a bundle option? I was looking for it on the Meme site but didn't see it, unless I missed it which is totally possible! I'm excited for it too but mines taking the slow boat here! RM has really slowed down my boxes, hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that could be - I couldn't find it either!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 18, 2014)

So I will be away from my laptop when the restocks happen tomorrow.

Which means I will have to place my order from my phone.

Any glitches on the mobile site I should be aware of?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Maybe other people have figured this out already, but I realized that even if the restocked boxes move from the sold out page to the new boxes page, we can predict what the links will be. Check it:

For Memeboxes:

Little Mermaid: link from the regular sale email: *us.memebox.com/memebox-global/princess-edition-4-ariel*

Little Mermaid: link to the sold out sea: *us.memebox.com/memebox-global/previous-boxes/princess-edition-4-ariel*

It looks like if Memeboxes are moving back to the regular page we can just take "*previous-boxes/*"* *out of the existing links and zoom right off to the correct page (as long as the boxes are going back on the new boxes page--it's possible that there will be a restock page, but I'm not seeing the site shaking tonight like that's the case--usually I'd get a ton of updates letting me know that menus and things are being added).

For Superboxes:

Just Gellin': link from the regular sale email: *us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/62-just-gellin*

Just Gellin': link from the sold out bin: *us.memebox.com/superbox/previous-boxes/62-just-gellin*

So it looks like we should just delete */previous-boxes/ *and put */current-boxes/ *in its place.

I'm making myself an easy shopping list with hyperlinks to both places the boxes might show up. LOLOL this isn't just me being a nerd! ahahaha I'm going to be at work all day and will be able to sneak just a few seconds to check things, so I'm hoping my list lets me check everything in under two minutes and get back in hamster wheel before it's obvious that I'm shopping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: edited to remove the auto hyperlinks so you can actually see what I'm talking about in the link examples


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Any glitches on the mobile site I should be aware of?


Not in my experience--it's marvelously calibrated for collecting our money. ahahaha I place orders while waking up and it's usually me having the glitch (forgetting to select the right shipping address).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 18, 2014)

I've thought about this restocking thing all afternoon, and I'm looking at my Jackpot boxes and realizing that many things in them are from the boxes I never got. There were no products that I'd ever had before.

So I'm not sure exactly how much skin care a person can use up before it expires.

Only exception for me would be Cutie Pie Collab. box but I doubt it gets restocked...I'd definitely keep mine, not resell it on eBay though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've thought about this restocking thing all afternoon, and I'm looking at my Jackpot boxes and realizing that many things in them are from the boxes I never got. There were no products that I'd ever had before.
> 
> So I'm not sure exactly how much skin care a person can use up before it expires.
> 
> Only exception for me would be Cutie Pie Collab. box but I doubt it gets restocked...I'd definitely keep mine, not resell it on eBay though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tend to use the "but it won't expire for years!" excuse...But I have to agree.

It won't stop me though from buying boxes, sadly. I'm all settled in for the evening, and I just realized the restocks won't be until 3AM (if they even do a VIP preview thing). What is it about Memebox? This addiction is real.

@@marjojojoleintje I went ahead and used a photo from your blog (I didn't want you to have to go through and pick one), I hope you're okay with the one I selected: http://www.wearethecure.org/view-our-memorials


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 18, 2014)

I wasn't expecting a VIP preview for the restocks, but that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized the restocks won't be until 3AM (if they even do a VIP preview thing)


Yeah, seriously. But on facebook a Memebox employee said they would be up at 12pm to 1pm PST. I'm not sure what to think. Hmm...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, seriously. But on facebook a Memebox employee said they would be up at 12pm to 1pm PST. I'm not sure what to think. Hmm...


Yeah, someone mentioned that. I really think it could go either way, I'm definitely not "counting" on a VIP preview, but I'm still hoping for one. It's so much easier to get a restock at 3AM than at noonish. And a VIP pricing would be so lovely.

While I'm dreaming....How about an amazing array of value sets?


----------



## avarier (Sep 18, 2014)

So while thinking about the princess boxes, I had a fantastic idea (to me anyway)!

What if they did a Beauty and the Beast set of 2 boxes. Beauty box for girl products and the Beast box could be the next memebox for him! I think it's cute


----------



## avarier (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tend to use the "but it won't expire for years!" excuse...But I have to agree.
> 
> It won't stop me though from buying boxes, sadly. I'm all settled in for the evening, and I just realized the restocks won't be until 3AM (if they even do a VIP preview thing). What is it about Memebox? This addiction is real.
> 
> @@marjojojoleintje I went ahead and used a photo from your blog (I didn't want you to have to go through and pick one), I hope you're okay with the one I selected: http://www.wearethecure.org/view-our-memorials


You are wonderful in doing that for Tara!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> So while thinking about the princess boxes, I had a fantastic idea (to me anyway)!
> 
> What if they did a Beauty and the Beast set of 2 boxes. Beauty box for girl products and the Beast box could be the next memebox for him! I think it's cute


I was posted the other day here that the Belle box should be turn yourself from beast to beauty in these 7 easy steps!! lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

So I decided to organize my sheet masks cuz in the last two months I've acquired quite a few. Now I have to find another shoe box cuz I crammed 139 into one, thought I was done and unearthed two more boxes of masks. 159 now. I have problems! No more masks for me til I've gotten through half of these! Such a hoarder. I think I'm skipping the restocks, I have too much here as it is. I can't possibly use it all with only one face...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I decided to organize my sheet masks cuz in the last two months I've acquired quite a few. Now I have to find another shoe box cuz I crammed 139 into one, thought I was done and unearthed two more boxes of masks. 159 now. I have problems! No more masks for me til I've gotten through half of these! Such a hoarder. I think I'm skipping the restocks, I have too much here as it is. I can't possibly use it all with only one face...


friends and family!!  When I visited my family the other week, I brought gifts of facial masks!   My mom is hooked now - lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I decided to organize my sheet masks cuz in the last two months I've acquired quite a few. Now I have to find another shoe box cuz I crammed 139 into one, thought I was done and unearthed two more boxes of masks. 159 now. I have problems! No more masks for me til I've gotten through half of these! Such a hoarder. I think I'm skipping the restocks, I have too much here as it is. I can't possibly use it all with only one face...


Nonsense! That's less than half a year at the rate of one mask per day!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy. I was about to buy some stuff from the sale today but realized I spent $40 on a peel last night and would need whatever little remaining money I have for the restock. I'm almost hoping that none of the boxes I want are restocked, so that I can save money.

I *highly* bet that the restock will be just five or six boxes, but hopefully good ones. And hopefully with enough stock that most of us can get to them! As for my list (for my own purposes):



Spoiler



Global #6 or #6-2

Superbox #3 Hydration Box (no chance in heck it's coming back, but a girl can hope)

Superbox #10 Snail Cosmetics

Superbox #26 Snail 2

Superbox #41 My Cute Wishlist

Superbox #44 No Makeup Makeup

Superbox #48 Daily Dose of Beauty

Cacao Cosmetics

Cafe Box?

Hair and Body 1

Earth and Sea Cosmetics

Mask 3

Moisture Surge?

Skincare

Step-by-step Skincare?

Mini 1

Mini 2


----------



## biancardi (Sep 18, 2014)

I just thought of a new box

Mask 2 - that one looks fantastic!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks - Collagen is one of my faves! I have two so far (one I purchased/one from a trade) and would most definitely purchase another if it's restocked tonight. I just started using the Dewytree Serum and it's heavenly. I LOVE this box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Have we seen any spoilers for Cafe yet?


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

If they release Pore Care 1, 2, Skincare, or Oil  and Trouble 3, I will be buying them with no regrets. 

But like someone else said, I just don't get the feeling these are going to be amazing restocks. Feel free to prove me wrong MemeBox! 

I'm also wondering what the shipping timetable for these restocks is going to be? I assume they will be ready to ship, but has anyone seen anything confirming that?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> If they release Pore Care 1, 2, Skincare, or Oil  and Trouble 3, I will be buying them with no regrets.
> 
> But like someone else said, I just don't get the feeling these are going to be amazing restocks. Feel free to prove me wrong MemeBox!
> 
> I'm also wondering what the shipping timetable for these restocks is going to be? I assume they will be ready to ship, but has anyone seen anything confirming that?


Ready to ship, and I think it said something about 24 hours (someone else will have to chime in on this). Plus, expedited shipping!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 18, 2014)

The email said you'd have them within 2 weeks of ordering them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!

Last chance to pick up all-time Memebox fan favorites

Purchase this Friday and physically receive your box within 2 weeks after purchase

Free upgrade to express shipping on restocked favorite boxes (limited quantities)


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ready to ship, and I think it said something about 24 hours (someone else will have to chime in on this). Plus, expedited shipping!


Yay! I didn't get that email and probably missed if it was posted on this thread. You guys move too fast for me during the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 18, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Is there a way to fallow the hashtag to get a notification? Or do I have to type it in every time? Or....? Lol I feel so lost.. lol sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes.  i think the easiest way is to use an ap like Tweetdeck and make it a column.  You can delete the column when you're done.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 18, 2014)

did memebox disappear


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm still new to memebox--I see the little mermaid box is back in stock; can i purchase now or should I wait until tomorrow for some kind of special deal? right now i'm using a code that gets it down to $30.00....


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

I feel like I found a pattern on something but I don't want to post it in case it's wrong


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I feel like I found a pattern on something but I don't want to post it in case it's wrong


Well now I want to know...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I feel like I found a pattern on something but I don't want to post it in case it's wrong


Feel free to be wrong! We're all just trying our best out here, no worries!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 18, 2014)

So the affiliate links that give you money off are stackable with our VIP 10% or 15% off above a certain amount right?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Well now I want to know...
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





fanserviced said:


> Feel free to be wrong! We're all just trying our best out here, no worries!


So I was adding boxes I hope they'd restock to my wishlist so it's easier for me to see which ones I want. A couple of boxes aren't listed under the sold out boxes section anymore. So I went to check and I only have checked the superbox section cause the regular memebox section takes more time. But there are a couple of boxes that aren't listed on that section anymore. It made me wonder if those links were taken down so Memebox can prep them for the restock.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So I was adding boxes I hope they'd restock to my wishlist so it's easier for me to see which ones I want. A couple of boxes aren't listed under the sold out boxes section anymore. So I went to check and I only have checked the superbox section cause the regular memebox section takes more time. But there are a couple of boxes that aren't listed on that section anymore. It made me wonder if those links were taken down so Memebox can prep them for the restock.


OHHHHHHHHH this is totally possible!!! hmmmmmmm


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

@@Mimimaro - I'm totally not seeing this. What boxes specifically are you talking about?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So I was adding boxes I hope they'd restock to my wishlist so it's easier for me to see which ones I want. A couple of boxes aren't listed under the sold out boxes section anymore. So I went to check and I only have checked the superbox section cause the regular memebox section takes more time. But there are a couple of boxes that aren't listed on that section anymore. It made me wonder if those links were taken down so Memebox can prep them for the restock.


That actually sounds like it could be a real indication of what boxes they're getting ready to relist. Could you let us know which boxes you saw this on?


----------



## blinded (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I just burned myself out on memebox unboxing posts. I've read so many that they all started to seem the same and I decided my wish list for restocks was going to be short. Skincare, cacao and snail 2. Maybe Mask 4 but it would only be for one product.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 18, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> I'm still new to memebox--I see the little mermaid box is back in stock; can i purchase now or should I wait until tomorrow for some kind of special deal? right now i'm using a code that gets it down to $30.00....


I don't think there will be any deals on new boxes like this one tomorrow (or on any boxes, really), but you never know. It looks like there are only 13 in stock, so if you really want it, you might just want to grab it now.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 18, 2014)

These are Superboxes only! I'm still working on the other part. If this is wrong, please don't hurt me lol, this is just my thoughts &gt;.&lt;

Superboxes:

#16

#29

#34

#35

#36

These are the ones links I can't find anymore.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I don't think there will be any deals on new boxes like this one tomorrow (or on any boxes, really), but you never know. It looks like there are only 13 in stock, so if you really want it, you might just want to grab it now.


Thank you this is helpful!


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> These are Superboxes only! I'm still working on the other part. If this is wrong, please don't hurt me lol, this is just my thoughts &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Superboxes:
> 
> ...


I think you might be on to something. You can't find them listed under sold out boxes, but if you search you can find them. When you look at the description they say "Ready to Ship" instead of "Shipping starts XXXX date". Other sold out boxes still have the original ship date.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> These are Superboxes only! I'm still working on the other part. If this is wrong, please don't hurt me lol, this is just my thoughts &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Superboxes:
> 
> ...


I am not interested in a single one of those boxes.

But I can't help but feel like those all seem like boxes Memebox WOULD restock.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> These are Superboxes only! I'm still working on the other part. If this is wrong, please don't hurt me lol, this is just my thoughts &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Superboxes:
> 
> ...


Ahh--I think I can help!

Superbox #16: Hair Care (it doesn't have the current slugs that would put it on the new or sold out boxes page, not sure what's up with that)

Superbox #29: Burst of Color 2 (this was last offered as a Referral Deal so I think that the regular box was never added to the regular sold out page)

Superbox #34: Dermocosmetics 2 (also missing because it was last offered as a Referral-Only deal)

Superbox #35: Fermented 2 (this was once a Referral Deal, too, but I can't find it now)

Supernox #36: Pore Care 3 (it doesn't have the current slug configuration)

So Burst of Color 2 and Fermented 2 seem to be AWOL, which may mean that their descriptions are being rewritten so that they don't say stuff about them being referral deals. I could be totally wrong--maybe they're gone for good--we shall see tomorrow!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh--I think I can help!
> 
> Superbox #16: Hair Care (it doesn't have the current slugs that would put it on the new or sold out boxes page, not sure what's up with that)
> 
> ...


Part of me selfishly hopes this is all some sort of fluke....Because I see nothing to get excited about.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

If you search for "Ready to Ship" these are the boxes that come up. I know logically that it's because they've had restocks or didn't sell out until after their initial ship date, but if this was tomorrow's restock I'd be completely broke. My whole wish list is on here. http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22ready+to+ship%22


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 19, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Hello my memeladies*
> 
> I didn't expected so much love from you, you really surprised me and made this day a little bit easier.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss Marjolein. When I first got a puppy, I thought I'm gonna give the puppy some love. But she loves me and my family more instead. Impossible to not feel devastated to lose her after you've been loved that much.

I believe Tara is a sweetheart who lived a happy, fulfilled, loved life. You have given her the best &amp; she has given you her best in return.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me selfishly hopes this is all some sort of fluke....Because I see nothing to get excited about.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I suspect that it's just a case of everyone at Memebox being too busy to go back to reformat old box pages that sold out after being referral only deals. That sort of thing happens at my job all the time--there's not a spare minute to edit a page we're not using at the moment, so it hangs out looking gross unlinked to anything else until we actually need it and then we take the time to edit and polish. Pretty normal. But we shall see!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me selfishly hopes this is all some sort of fluke....Because I see nothing to get excited about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, on the bright side, it would certainly save us some money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a single one of those boxes interests me. One I'm allergic to most of the items and two of the boxes I already have. The rest, ehh.


----------



## Ambivalence (Sep 19, 2014)

I noticed the same thing!  My hunch with the restock and the express shipping reference in the email is that they are going to mostly restock value sets more than individual boxes.  

Some of the value sets are missing from the site as well... I tried to figure out which ones were missing but then got overwhelmed with all of the possible combinations.  

We're all like kids waiting up for Santa. Searching all of the high shelves for hidden presents, poking and shaking everything...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Maybe other people have figured this out already, but I realized that even if the restocked boxes move from the sold out page to the new boxes page, we can predict what the links will be. Check it:
> 
> For Memeboxes:
> 
> ...


It looks like you can also go right to the correct page for Just Gellin with this link: http://us.memebox.com/62-just-gellin

I searched for the box, and got that URL that way. It looks like your wishlist will take you to the correct page as well.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Ambivalence said:


> We're all like kids waiting up for Santa.


It's like a kpop comeback: stress, no sense of the actual release time, desire to blow a lot of money quickly. The only thing we're missing is, like, album teaser photos of abs.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> If you search for "Ready to Ship" these are the boxes that come up. I know logically that it's because they've had restocks or didn't sell out until after their initial ship date, but if this was tomorrow's restock I'd be completely broke. My whole wish list is on here. http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22ready+to+ship%22


If those are the boxes that get restocked tomorrow, my wallet will be quite safe--only 1 (Mask 4) is on my wishlist!

ETA: Of course, the "ready to ship" part on the Mask 4 description is probably from when it was restocked last week.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that it's just a case of everyone at Memebox being too busy to go back to reformat old box pages that sold out after being referral only deals. That sort of thing happens at my job all the time--there's not a spare minute to edit a page we're not using at the moment, so it hangs out looking gross unlinked to anything else until we actually need it and then we take the time to edit and polish. Pretty normal. But we shall see!


One thing I noticed though...So I bought none of those boxes, but I received a MASSIVE amount of the products in those exact boxes in the Jackpot box that I received. Which tells me they had a lot of those extra products lying around....So I really would not be surprised if those boxes were restocked.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> These are Superboxes only! I'm still working on the other part. If this is wrong, please don't hurt me lol, this is just my thoughts &gt;.&lt;
> 
> Superboxes:
> 
> ...


I think these boxes were probably all moved to the "Ready to Ship" section that existed for a few weeks--that is why they are not listed with the other superboxes. The same is probably true for any sold out global and special boxes that are not listed in the correct category.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

Wait.... isn't Fermented 2 a good one!?

Edit: wow, its bad when I have to search my own blog for my unboxing posts in order to remember what was in it.  &gt;.&lt;

It was a good box but mainly because it included the D'ran Wonder Serum that they said was expiring in a year as an extra.  Not that the other products are bad, they aren't.  I like the Timeshift toner and the panda eye pads.  and the masks.  Okay and the soap.  pfft.  im hopeless.

Also, the rest of those are pretty meh.  Especially Hair.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh I've been gone all day and so much happened! 

Big group hug to all the Meme-thread ladies for being so sweet and so caring! @marjojojoleintje I'm so sorry for everything you're going through. Like many others, I am SO incredibly close to my kitties and no one can ever understand the deep, emotional bond that forms with our pets. I got all teary reading your story and everyone's kind words. Just know I'm thinking of you and hoping you get through this and are able to heal and be OK soon! &lt;3

________

And now that I'm caught up on all 150+ posts, I realized I totally forgot about the Bounce Cheese Cream craziness that happened today! I always feel so behind lately because of how horribly insane my life has been  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are the restocks happening tonight? I can't find the e-mail that mentioned them!

Speaking of e-mails, I e-mailed Memebox a THIRD time about the products they were supposed to send me for review and they have still yet to respond. However I e-mailed them this afternoon about a review on the Hand and Nail Care box they sent me, and they responded within a couple of hours. I just wish they would respond to my other e-mail that I've been waiting weeks to hear back about. It's not that difficult to say "oh we decided not to do that, sorry" or "we'll send it out soon." Ugh. I even contacted another blogger who was also supposed to do the review and they're also ignoring her. It's ridic! I'm currently waiting to here from THREE different companies about issues I'm having...I hate bad customer service!  &lt;_&lt;

I think I'm just on edge because the company my fiance works for is about to go under and his boss is basically telling him it's the beginning of the end and I'm panicking because I can't work right now because of my health...ugh...sorry personal rambling, but it makes it so hard to keep up with memeboxes because I know I can't afford any right now! &lt;/3

Ramble over! Adore you ladies so much, though, seriously. It's nice to come home and read this thread after a tough day. :wub:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

New boxes are up: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-is-awesome


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New boxes are up: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-is-awesome


After their Thumbs Up box I know I may regret this, but....

Value set, come to Mama!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New boxes are up: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-is-awesome


If they actually took our (bloggers) suggestions then that could be an absolutely amazing box. 7 Seconds Morning Sheets and Cherry Blossom conditioner here I come LOL

I need that mask box and I'm broke and waiting for points to show up in my account....GRR MEMEBOX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

BUT....  is it going to be like the first one?  Where they get the good suggestions but only put the crappy stuff that got like one vote in the box?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> BUT....  is it going to be like the first one?  Where they get the good suggestions but only put the crappy stuff that got like one vote in the box?


This is exactly what I think. I trust the Memebloggers, I don't trust Memebox to actually put in what the bloggers voted for. I am tempted by the mask box though.


----------



## seachange (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a sneaky suspicion that the bloggers choice box will not be that great, not that I do not trust bloggers, I don't trust memebox selection from the bloggers votes, however will be more than happy memebox to prove me wrong!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

seachange said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion that the bloggers choice box will not be that great, not that I do not trust bloggers, I don't trust memebox selection from the bloggers votes, however will be more than happy memebox to prove me wrong!


Exactly.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

lol, I'm going to run like the wind. After the first disappointing Thumbs Up Box, no way am I going to blindly purchase the second one. I don't trust memebox to deliver anything great now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

So, with new VIP boxes, I'm assuming this means no early VIP access to restocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's why I think it's a bit different:

The thumbs up box was based on a BUNCH of random Memefans rambling off every single product that they liked, even if it wasn't a legit favorite of most people, and Memebox just picked things out at random and put them in the box, for the most part.

I think with the bloggers, we all really love Memebox, many of us are in this forum, and even the ones that aren't are pretty well-versed in what are popular products from past boxes, and what their readers have said they enjoyed etc.

I think that there will be a lot fewer "random items" in the bloggers choices, and that will mean a much larger chance of some really good things showing up in that box. I can tell you right now  that I answered that survey they sent with only the best and most buzzed about products that I could possibly think of. If they throw in a Hope Girl blush, or a Pure Smile mask, then we know they're BSing....however if they genuinely follow what the bloggers said, I am thinking it's going to be awesome.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> BUT....  is it going to be like the first one?  Where they get the good suggestions but only put the crappy stuff that got like one vote in the box?


THIS is what I'm worried about. That Thumbs Up box is absolute rubbish, and I REFUSE to believe that some of those items were raved about, considering I know of one that no one I know actually enjoyed (and most people desperately did not want it!) And at least a couple of other items I had never once heard about. I just don't trust them. Period.

But I still think there's a huge difference with taking advantage of this "thumbs up" thing on Facebook, which is so easy for them to manipulate, let's be honest....And them trying to pretend bloggers often recommended rubbish products. I just really think they're going to set themselves up for a LOT of negative attention if they try to push junk products on us and then try to claim bloggers recommended it.

If they do that, they're going to get a lot of backlash.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok I decided to get the mask box, but I'm not getting the Blogger box, too much of a risk on a $29 Superbox, which lately the Superboxes have been worse than the regular Memeboxes and Special Boxes. It's not a good sign Memebox when your customers don't trust you.


----------



## amidea (Sep 19, 2014)

i know this has been brought up before, so apologies for the repeated question... but is there some trick to getting the vip $7 off shipping on two boxes code?  i've never been able to get it to work and right now if i add the new mask box, it doesn't seem to count.  the code works if i have two chocolate mania boxes + mask, but not 1 mask and 1 chocolate mania.  blergh.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

amidea said:


> i know this has been brought up before, so apologies for the repeated question... but is there some trick to getting the vip $7 off shipping on two boxes code?  i've never been able to get it to work and right now if i add the new mask box, it doesn't seem to count.  the code works if i have two chocolate mania boxes + mask, but not 1 mask and 1 chocolate mania.  blergh.


I'm sorry I can't really help you with that, but people are CONSTANTLY saying they have issues with that coupon, and not just during this month. Apparently that coupon has always been glitchy, and I know some people have never had any luck getting in to work. I don't think there's any sort of specific trick, sadly. Hopefully, someone will come in here and prove me wrong though!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Mask only for me too


----------



## luvea (Sep 19, 2014)

There are some restocks (3 boxes I believe) in superbox section... So that was this big event?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

Lol at the link name "VIP is Awesome". They do all sorts, don't they?

I do think the blogger's choice might be curated from the survey we did awhile ago (for 1 point).

Since we were the bloggers, it might be easier to tell what goes into that one.

This is not a popular opinion, but meh boxes always do better the second time around. Idk. Will see..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Daily dose and o and t 4 are restocked


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh and cute wishlist two


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh and cute wishlist two


Cute Wishlist 1 is also listed in the main section now, but sold out--maybe it's about to be restocked?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

wait wait, did they release the 1st my cute wishlist and I missed it?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

It might be either


----------



## luvea (Sep 19, 2014)

Cute 1 was available to buy like for 3 mins ;D


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

So restocks are happening now???


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

if cute 1 is out than I am sad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  was there only 1 restocked box or something?


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

They may be staggering the restocks. It was rumored that the restocks would occur at 12 pm PST, which is still 12 hours away. So maybe they are only releasing a few of each box at a time?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

They should stagger them as if not someone will be excluded... At one pm pst it would be people in India and Asia


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> After their Thumbs Up box I know I may regret this, but....Value set, come to Mama!


I actually decided to email about canceling my Thumbs Up after seeing the spoiler, a day after I posted here saying I don't cancel. I know, very hypocritical. But that's how disappointing I felt that box was and after ordering 50+ boxes I wanted to let them know this was a crappy box. Funny thing happened. I received an Immediate response when I said I wanted to cancel. When I responded to that and explained it hadn't shipped, I had ordered it as a restock, and then why I wanted to cancel....I received tracking info within the hour and never received another email response. What makes it funny is that all my tracking emails generally come in at 2am, not late afternoon. Instead of canceling my box, they shipped it.
Thank you Memebox for your lovely Customer Service, from a dedicated customer that continually gives you money hand over fist. You really came through today. First time I asked you for anything. Monumental fail.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> They may be staggering the restocks. It was rumored that the restocks would occur at 12 pm PST, which is still 12 hours away. So maybe they are only releasing a few of each box at a time?





Jane George said:


> They should stagger them as if not someone will be excluded... At one pm pst it would be people in India and Asia


I like that in a way, but I was planning on using my 15% off $150 code, so I need to be able to add several to my cart and check out before anything goes out of stock. If they do the restocks that way, it could pose a problem for me. And I bet I'm not the only one planning on using a coupon code linked to a $100 or $150 purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually decided to email about canceling my Thumbs Up after seeing the spoiler, a day after I posted here saying I don't cancel. I know, very hypocritical. But that's how disappointing I felt that box was and after ordering 50+ boxes I wanted to let them know this was a crappy box. Funny thing happened. I received an Immediate response when I said I wanted to cancel. When I responded to that and explained it hadn't shipped, I had ordered it as a restock, and then why I wanted to cancel....I received tracking info within the hour and never received another email response. What makes it funny is that all my tracking emails generally come in at 2am, not late afternoon. Instead of canceling my box, they shipped it.
> 
> Thank you Memebox for your lovely Customer Service, from a dedicated customer that continually gives you money hand over fist. You really came through today. First time I asked you for anything. Monumental fail.


I wonder if it had already shipped, and they wanted to get you the tracking code to let you know. I suspect that tracking emails are not sent immediately when a box departs, but rather all at once at the end of the day or beginning of the next day.

ETA: That is unfortunate that you couldn't cancel and crappy that they didn't actually respond to you, though!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually decided to email about canceling my Thumbs Up after seeing the spoiler, a day after I posted here saying I don't cancel. I know, very hypocritical. But that's how disappointing I felt that box was and after ordering 50+ boxes I wanted to let them know this was a crappy box. Funny thing happened. I received an Immediate response when I said I wanted to cancel. When I responded to that and explained it hadn't shipped, I had ordered it as a restock, and then why I wanted to cancel....I received tracking info within the hour and never received another email response. What makes it funny is that all my tracking emails generally come in at 2am, not late afternoon. Instead of canceling my box, they shipped it.
> 
> Thank you Memebox for your lovely Customer Service, from a dedicated customer that continually gives you money hand over fist. You really came through today. First time I asked you for anything. Monumental fail.


Ugh that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I usually don't cancel boxes either, but that's usually because I review them so even if it's craptastic (cough cute wishlist 2) at least I can get a good laugh at it. Any box that is filled with stuff I don't like I just pack away for holiday gifts to my aunts, mom, sisters etc. I've saved a few empty memeboxes and have been slowly filling them up with stuff that I think my family will like and they each get a customized memebox from me! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly I kind of wish I DID buy the Thumbs Up box because of the Miguhara BP cream. My older sister says it's the best thing she's ever used to control the oil on her face, and it's just so expensive on it's own!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I like that in a way, but I was planning on using my 15% off $150 code, so I need to be able to add several to my cart and check out before anything goes out of stock. If they do the restocks that way, it could pose a problem for me. And I bet I'm not the only one planning on using a coupon code linked to a $100 or $150 purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly, I think that would be difficult either way--things could likely go out of stock while you were trying to get your cart sorted and check out.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Honestly, I think that would be difficult either way--things could likely go out of stock while you were trying to get your cart sorted and check out.


Yeah, but if I'm going to buy lots of boxes, I need to use that 15% off. I hope this doesn't turn out to be a big let down.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Cute 2 is there, it had it always been?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

Right I'm going to be good again on memebox and I'm only going to buy VIP today or a pore care 1 for the boy . If this is restocked please pm me it pings my phone I'm at work as we have a funeral and a wedding today . I can stash it for Xmas for the [email protected]@Jane George and @[email protected]


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

debating if I should go sleep or wait another hour...still sad about cute 1.

Looks like daily dose of beauty is sold out now


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Cute 2 is there, it had it always been?


I believe so.This is like stalking, way too much freakin' work and little reward.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> debating if I should go sleep or wait another hour...still sad about cute 1.
> 
> Looks like daily dose of beauty is sold out now


It is crazy how quickly that must have sold out! Did anyone here manage to snag it?

ETA: I mean MCW, not daily dose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Nope, I am buying vip only I think


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

Quick question, did they say the restocks get free shipping or something about shipping?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Nope


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 19, 2014)

All of these restocks are selling out super fast... it must be small amount of restocks for each box... maybe just to push out inventory? Its so hard to keep up with what boxes are testicles and then trying to order.. esp if we're at work, running errands, sleeping (lol thats usually me) etc...


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? Cute 1 was restocked? Oh my god. Urgh. Pls, memebox. Pls.  Does anyone know around when it was restocked? Maybe it will come again an hour later? I NEED. Pls memebox. Pls.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Free upgrade to express I think... It wasn't overly clear


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

From the email: "Free upgrade to express shipping on restocked favorite boxes (limited quantities)"

ETA: That's not showing up as an option for MCW 2, though :/


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 19, 2014)

cute wishlist #2 is on sale


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-51-my-cute-wishlist-2#.VBvXZpSJM_E

This box is back, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> From the email: "Free upgrade to express shipping on restocked favorite boxes (limited quantities)"
> 
> ETA: That's not showing up as an option for MCW 2, though :/


Thanks, I was looking at MCW 2 and remember something about shipping. I wonder if they select which restock box gets free upgrades or not.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if this restock business pushes this thread to 1,000 pages by the end of the day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I bet they'll restock bundles and they get express... They said get within two weeks btw


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope everyone gets all the restocks their hearts desire! 

I'm hoping for the most recent global (14 maybe?) that had all the amazing goodies!

Other than that, I'm holding off on restocks completely....I think. Ugh I think I have to babysit or do some odd jobs so I can fund my Memebox addiction LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

This thread is flying as fast as the restocks flying off the memeshelves!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 19, 2014)

Haha of course! We do live updates here xD


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the checkout loading slowly for anyone else? I'm trying to try and check out some of the items to speed up my ordering if a box I like comes back, but it's not loading.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

I find it a little odd that they don't just load them all at once. I thought it might be more of an event not a stalking marathon! I have this picture in my head of a Korean intern running back and forth between a warehouse and office going "hey guys look what I found in the corner!"


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Is the checkout loading slowly for anyone else? I'm trying to try and check out some of the items to speed up my ordering if a box I like comes back, but it's not loading.


must be the hundreds of people who are refreshing the site every 5 minutes like me lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe hahhaa i can totally picture that. Or a guy with glasses cackling with evil at us mere mortals scrambling~


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

If it keeps up like this, I might end up not buying anything. I mean, if they want to stagger amounts, that's one thing. But they should release a certain percentage of all restocks every hour. Not just all random like this.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> must be the hundreds of people who are refreshing the site every 5 minutes like me lol


lol, add me too. I really hope each restock occurs for at least 30 minutes so I have time to actually check out. It's not even working for me atm.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe hahhaa i can totally picture that. Or a guy with glasses cackling with evil at us mere mortals scrambling~


AHAHAHA

Like this evil meme-employee saved just 1 or 2 from each box and then decided to have an "event" with just a couple of each box just to torture us LOL


----------



## drikajp (Sep 19, 2014)

I really want that they put more boxes soon. Hubby won't be happy to see me buying memeboxes at 4am here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Despite having ordered twice, I finally figured out how to order lol. Good thing I went through the practise run! I have everything prepared. I am ready, Memebox. MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

*spamming refresh on cute1*

*fingers crossed*

I NEED CUUUUTE D=


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> AHAHAHA
> 
> Like this evil meme-employee saved just 1 or 2 from each box and then decided to have an "event" with just a couple of each box just to torture us LOL


and I was imagining glitter-disco ball-loud music-freebies- extras kinda restock party. Nope. This is military training here. Stalk and snag~


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

athy said:


> *spamming refresh on cute1*
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> 
> I NEED CUUUUTE D=


calm your horses, gurl.

There might or might not be one.

Maybe they announced the restock so that people dont say they 'missed it/was sleeping' on FB and here.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

If they said the big event would happen at noon PST, I think this is just getting rid of a few they have leftover right now. I have the feeling there will be a "bigger" event at 12PM


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@veritazy yeah, i thought they would announce it too!

but if it really was in stock for a few minutes...

i really need more beauty people liners... *A*


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> and I was imagining glitter-disco ball-loud music-freebies- extras kinda restock party. Nope. This is military training here. Stalk and snag~


OPERATION "STALK AND SNAG"! Were professionals here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

so memebox lady joanne lee on Facebook asked for our thoughts on the latest boxes ,i told her thumbs up 1 was no good, i also have explained this here is my post 

 hi there , is there a chance of a restock of pore care 1 today ,my son loves the collection and want to stash one for xmas, as for latest boxes, cute 2 was more a mature grown up cute a lot of us have said , i think we really like the cute as in CUTE packaging more if that makes sense, the product could be meh but the packaging would make it cool, if that makes sense , also OMG boxes on forums MUT and Facebook etc and bloggers, we since the first box have said the same,i think our OMG is different to korean OMG,we want the weirdest the wackiest the odd the strange products in this kind of box,odd products odd ingredients we all know you have the products and ingredients over in korea does that kind of make it clearer to how we are perceiving the name to the kind of product we expect/hope for, i did like both boxes but for the actual products,i know many didn't, for the second time in 192 boxes ordered so far ,i didn't like thumbs up box,it was a poor box, I've given it away and bp is going to a lady, i hope the bloggers box will be what we all listed 4 products are all been named by everyone on forums so i have much better hopes for this box as us bloggers know what products are cool and not and memebox would do better to listen to the survey to keep newer fans interested.i also wish if you post spoiler products you keep them and don't withdraw the product quietly and tell your customers it was never there ,we keep emails and screen shots,can't wait for moisture surge and pouch, as I'm waiting for whole grain2 can we have a spoiler please,

her reply   Any omg boxes that come out in the future, we'll make sure to add the weirdest, funkiest, nastiest beauty products possible. Seriously, i'll make sure of it 

 
 
so maybe we have found someone who now understands how we read the name of the box and expect  products to be, 
also she has pmd, and is going to chat via email to ask more questions,


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

I gotta get some sleep. Have fun west coasters. This east coaster is outta here.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Wait wait wait... You have ordered 192


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva If the event really is at 12 PST, that's 6am for me...

Genuinely tempted to stay up to stalk... 

I wish they'd give spoilers on what boxes would be in the release O:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm cut out for this. I don't have the stamina of you young chippies, I'm an old broad that needs her beauty sleep. If I give someone my card, login and the box of your choice for your troubles may I please go to sleep now?!?! I'm only half kidding....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

It's 8:41 am here in uk


----------



## drikajp (Sep 19, 2014)

Can you bloggers that get the memebox survey tell me what were your picks? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If they said the big event would happen at noon PST, I think this is just getting rid of a few they have leftover right now. I have the feeling there will be a "bigger" event at 12PM



Shit, that's 5AM where I live.  Gaaaaaahhhhhhhh. What do I do?!?!?! I've never wanted a box this much!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

According to the twitter update, something just changed on the sold out superboxes page.

ETA: The last update before this was at 11:08 pm PST, and the first mention of restocks on here was at 11:29, so there may be some lag? There was also an update about the regular sold out memeboxes page at 11:08, but I'm not sure that any of those have gone back into stock.

I feel like such a silly person stalking the restocks, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog woman. You are a commander who took down 192. *hats off*


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> According to the twitter update, something just changed on the sold out superboxes page.


daily dose and my cute 1 was moved back in there


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Can you bloggers that get the memebox survey tell me what were your picks? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly I BARELY remember what I put on some of them, because they were like "best makeup pick" and I honestly haven't liked too much of the makeup I've tried etc I do think I put the sweet glam tint (or whatever it was called) from the K-Style 1 box because I'm truly and literally obsessed with that lip product lol

I remember vividly putting Cheese Cream, the Cherry Blossom Conditioning Treatment from the original Hair and Body box, as well as the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets from the last Mask box. I'm WAY too tired to think of any of the other ones at the moment! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jane George said:


> Wait wait wait... You have ordered 192


yes I'm bad i hardly ordered any boxes the past 2 weeks i think 2 a week maybe and i was 187 then i looked on my spread sheet and   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and i don't add doubles either , but there are loads of boxes i never bought as they didn't call me.  I'm really torn as i want the bloogers box ,give me cheery blossom hair treatment ,bounce cream,foot peels and tcfs mist 7 second sheet,and all the other things we asked for ,but do i want the mask box , if pore care 1 come up i want that for the boy,I'm not gonna get other restocks,  :blink:

but i still don't need to sign up to the rehab thread ,I'm strong .


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't trust the bloggers box... Ironic since I am a blogger


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

My day is a void today atm... Gotta see doctor for first time in over a year


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> daily dose and my cute 1 was moved back in there


Those moved back to the sold out section before the tweet, but I really have no idea if there is a lag between the update on the site and the tweet--it is a nifty thing that @ created, though!


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cute 2 is in stock for too long haha. If they had cute 1 for that long, I'd be so grateful!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Cute 2 is in stock for too long haha. If they had cute 1 for that long, I'd be so grateful!


I'd be amazed


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

This is mental. I need to be up in 5 hrs for work, not sure I even want anything, lol! It's fun to stalk and talk though.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My day is a void today atm... Gotta see doctor for first time in over a year


I'm supposed to be doing work even though it's nearly 1 am here (working from home can be a curse if you are a procrastinator like me!).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie those are amazing choices.

I wasn't all prepared to answer too, but I chose a few I have heard ppl rave and I myself love;

Bounce cheese - not my fav but ppl adore it anyways

LJH Tea Tree essence- d'oh!

Skin 1004 stuff-- the centella ampoule and cherry blossom hair treatment

Chosungah Tangle, raw series (not many have tried their products)

Mimi Lauryne's Perfume de Mists

Blithe Patting Water

ANY volcanic, mud or clay packs we received (claypatra I LOVE)

For makeup I always add Cushion pacts or BB creams (Hanskin, Luna, BP cream)-- coz that is all the makeup I ever want lol! And maybe that liner set (great as gift). 

Okay don't flame me if these aren't your fav. You can join many others and construct your own memebox favs on IG to tag memeboxglobal. #MyMemebox go!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I am a housewife and write in spare time. I hate having internet at times

On stranger news my son thinks I am going to doctor as I have lost my brain


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'd be amazed


I think I'd literally cry lol. I'd be really, really sad if it did come back in stock, and ran out before I could check out. Gah.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 19, 2014)

Can anyone confirm what time zone the 12-1pm restock will be going up in?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I think pst


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I think I'd literally cry lol. I'd be really, really sad if it did come back in stock, and ran out before I could check out. Gah.


Only 4 My Cute Wishlist 2 boxes left in stock at this point. I wonder if this was just a test release.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Can anyone confirm what time zone the 12-1pm restock will be going up in?


Someone mentioned on here that a Memebox employee said 12-1pm pst, but Memebox didn't officially confirm it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

7 seconds morning sheets

LJH tea tree products

Blithe Patting Water

Miguhara BP cream

Mizon or Benton Snail/Snail Bee series

Skinfood scrub,

Skinfood Peach Sake Toner and emulsion

These would be some of my dream Meme products. Even though they didn't have a few of these in Memeboxes! I'm gonna create this box tomorrow with my stuff and post to IG.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 19, 2014)

Ugh 5-6am for me, guess it's not so bad because I'll be up at that time for work anyway


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Well have fun ladies, off to sleep. Bought the newest mask box with 3 lousy points and a $5 code. 18.99. Woohoo!! Figures the month I become VIP (aug) they give out a few measly points. I wanted 15 like in July. Sad face


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Only 4 My Cute Wishlist 2 boxes left in stock at this point. I wonder if this was just a test release.


memebox is playing with me. I thought cute 1 had returned, so I kept getting excited for nothing.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahhh Ok lovelies, it's past 4am here and I've got another busy day ahead of me tomorrow! 

Can't wait to wake up to like 500 new unread posts LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@MissJexie Goodnight ladies. I'll go grab breakkie. Didnt do that since I woke 3 hours ago.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

I've given up. I don't think Cute 1 will ever get restocked, or at least ever land in my hands. Urgh. It's a shame, because nothing else from memebox is interesting to me any more. They'll never top Cute 1. which is an incredible shame.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I've given up. I don't think Cute 1 will ever get restocked, or at least ever land in my hands. Urgh. It's a shame, because nothing else from memebox is interesting to me any more. They'll never top Cute 1. which is an incredible shame.


Maybe not yet. Dont worry about it first and check back at 12-1pm pst? It is only AM unless I'm wrong..

http://www.thetimenow.com/pst/pacific_standard_time


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I'm going to bed. If cute 1 is restocked when I'm asleep, than we are just not meant to be =/


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie those are amazing choices.
> 
> I wasn't all prepared to answer too, but I chose a few I have heard ppl rave and I myself love;
> 
> ...


Wow, id love that box!

Have you tried the patting Water? Is it that good?

I emailed CS and asked if they would sell it in the shop and tadah! Just bought two!

I hope i will like them.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Did someone say it ca me back this morning cute 1? It was in the super box section...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Wow, id love that box!
> 
> Have you tried the patting Water? Is it that good?
> 
> ...


That's great!! And at free shipping too~ I love it. It is noisy, doing all the patting past midnight LOL (because I sleep late), but its so much faster than masks. I am attempting to mix it in a bottle with water/mist to see if I could make a mask-mist-essence multifunctional liquid. Idk if that would work, but I just can't see myself using my huge salad bowl to do the patting every night haha


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Maybe not yet. Dont worry about it first and check back at 12-1pm pst? It is only AM unless I'm wrong..
> 
> http://www.thetimenow.com/pst/pacific_standard_time


Gah, i have to wake up hours earlier, and there's no guarantee of anything. I'm getting more and more sick of memebox right now urgh.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> That's great!! And at free shipping too~ I love it. It is noisy, doing all the patting past midnight LOL (because I sleep late), but its so much faster than masks. I am attempting to mix it in a bottle with water/mist to see if I could make a mask-mist-essence multifunctional liquid. Idk if that would work, but I just can't see myself using my huge salad bowl to do the patting every night haha


I want to make a mist too


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If they actually took our (bloggers) suggestions then that could be an absolutely amazing box. 7 Seconds Morning Sheets and Cherry Blossom conditioner here I come LOL
> 
> I need that mask box and I'm broke and waiting for points to show up in my account....GRR MEMEBOX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yeah, IF they took our suggestions and IF the bloggers didn't state that the bran mask was a fav!  haha

I got the mask box.  I HAVE to have masks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If they said the big event would happen at noon PST, I think this is just getting rid of a few they have leftover right now. I have the feeling there will be a "bigger" event at 12PM


that is what I am thinking.    It is getting tiring to read some of the constant complaints when memebox did state noon PST

just wait and see what happens!  Patience, little grasshoppers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ignore.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

I've cranked the Memealert batsignal up to 11. Fingers crossed. It looks like the boxes should end up on existing pages (not new secret ones). Good luck out there, team!!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I wasn't expecting new boxes to be released today, sort of hoped the restocks would give me a bit of a break. I guess I'll use my 3 points to buy the newest mask box and hope nothing I truly want restocks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> I wasn't expecting new boxes to be released today, sort of hoped the restocks would give me a bit of a break. I guess I'll use my 3 points to buy the newest mask box and hope nothing I truly want restocks.


haha.  No breaks for you!  I know, I was hoping for some super heavy cream intensive boxes to be released today so I could just say no, but the mask box sucked me in.   I am hoping that the scrub box is restocked.  I love that box.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello - has anyone got a 15% code they aren't using?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 19, 2014)

I got the two new boxes. The new thumbs up is either going to be a disaster or great. So totally hoping they take what we rly liked the best and put it in there. The new mask box sounded great so had to have it.. &gt;&lt;


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha.  No breaks for you!  I know, I was hoping for some super heavy cream intensive boxes to be released today so I could just say no, but the mask box sucked me in.   I am hoping that the scrub box is restocked.  I love that box.


Both of the new boxes sucked me in  &lt;_&lt;

I have hope that Memebox will redeem themselves with Bloggers Thumbs Up.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think I even read the description to the mask box. Just added it straight to my cart. I have a mask problem.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't think I even read the description to the mask box. Just added it straight to my cart. I have a mask problem.


many of us do!! #maskaddiction


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> many of us do!! #maskaddiction


Me too... Western or Korean masks...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Really odd no spoilers on the bundles shipped a few days ago


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

no whole grains 2....I am not sure if that was bundled?  Was it? 

My Honey Box 2 ships out today!!  Who got it bundled?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 19, 2014)

How good are Memebox at cancelling orders? I ordered the Mermaid/Cinderella bundle, as Mermaid was out of stock and that was the only one I wanted. Then it restocked, so I ordered it as a lone box, and now I want to cancel the value set order.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 19, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> How good are Memebox at cancelling orders? I ordered the Mermaid/Cinderella bundle, as Mermaid was out of stock and that was the only one I wanted. Then it restocked, so I ordered it as a lone box, and now I want to cancel the value set order.


Does not take long to cancel, but it is the weekend. So might take an extra day. Make sure to put [cancellation request] in subject line.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool. I just want to know that there's no possibility of me getting multiple boxes....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

you are cancelling well ahead of time, so you should be okay


----------



## engawa (Sep 19, 2014)

Despite how incredibly disappointed I am by the Thumbs Up box....the bloggers version is so tempting ugh.  It'll either be super awesome or super fail again. Should I take the risk?!?! Biggest decision of the week hahaha ;_;


----------



## Fae (Sep 19, 2014)

Is anyone getting moisture surge soon? ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

Fae said:


> Is anyone getting moisture surge soon? ^^


not even the tracking. Got the bundle tho. Le Sigh.


----------



## CurlyTails (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I ordered the two new boxes. Then I remembered I ordered 2 boxes last week. Whoops. Memeamnesia is real.


----------



## drikajp (Sep 19, 2014)

I want to see the moisture surge spoilers but I guess people are gonna get the bundles next week as the meme pouch is going out today with the moisture box.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 19, 2014)

i got the moisture surge box by itself and the tracking number had been sent to my email (shipped 16 sept, emailed 17 sept).

however the bundle should be shipped on the 19th (with the meme pouch box).

telling myself to be patient for the spoiler o_o

http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule


----------



## rubik (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes I am getting the moisture surge box, it was shipped on the 16th.  Can not wait to receive it.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 19, 2014)

If it's PST, is that including or not including daylight savings (in which case it would be one hour ahead)? Right now for example it's 8:23 AM EST but because we're in Daylight Savings time it's 9:23 AM, until November 2 when we "fall back"...

Which means that the restock may happen at 12 PDT (pacific daylight time), which is 11 PST... maybe I'm overthinking this.

Either way the restock should occur RIGHT when I'm in class. So I hope that it ends early or heads will roll.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe I'm just super cynical but I am I the only one who thinks the restocks that already happened may very well be it?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My Honey Box 2 ships out today!!  Who got it bundled?


Me!  I am excited to get that box and the wake-up makeup box.  The second box may or may not be a winner, but I purchased it at the same time as a bunch of others when a coupon was giving so much more than it should have been, so I am thinking of it as a free bonus gift!  It will be nice not to wait for weeks!


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Maybe I'm just super cynical but I am I the only one who thinks the restocks that already happened may very well be it?


I don't think they would have sent out an email for affiliates to promote the restocks if it was just going to be a few boxes in the middle of the night. Since memebox seems to really be trying to attract the US market I think they would want the restocks to happen during the daytime hours in the US.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Maybe I'm just super cynical but I am I the only one who thinks the restocks that already happened may very well be it?


I have been thinking the same, but I hope that some people can snag a good extra box or two.  I just try not to get my hopes up about too much that meme says.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

I shouldn't shop at 5:00am when I've been up since 4:00....I bought the new mask box, citrus, chocolate mania and free from oil 4....but with 10% code, points and affiliate link I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got an email from CS saying the restocks would happen at 1pm EST.

So not sure if something changed or if this is misinformation, but just in case this was the reply.....

hi Lisa.
Thank you for replying to us !

We will make a deal for restocked boxes on Friday 1 pm (EST).
It is for every customers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you have any questions, please let us know.

Thanks for your understanding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

They should be staggered as lots of people east of me are excluded as it is during night. Hardly fair but to memebox it seems Americans are most important customers


----------



## tulosai (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They should be staggered as lots of people east of me are excluded as it is during night. Hardly fair but to memebox it seems Americans are most important customers


I dunno, I am newish to memebox but I feel like most of their restocks are actually in the dead of night for most americans- 3 to 4 am EST when east coasters with any kind of normal work or school schedule are sleeping, midwesterners and people not on the west coast with any kind of normal work or school schedule are sleeping, and only night owls or the meme obsessed on the west coast would be awake.

With that said I agree in general that staggering would be a good idea.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually decided to email about canceling my Thumbs Up after seeing the spoiler, a day after I posted here saying I don't cancel. I know, very hypocritical. But that's how disappointing I felt that box was and after ordering 50+ boxes I wanted to let them know this was a crappy box. Funny thing happened. I received an Immediate response when I said I wanted to cancel. When I responded to that and explained it hadn't shipped, I had ordered it as a restock, and then why I wanted to cancel....I received tracking info within the hour and never received another email response. What makes it funny is that all my tracking emails generally come in at 2am, not late afternoon. Instead of canceling my box, they shipped it.
> 
> Thank you Memebox for your lovely Customer Service, from a dedicated customer that continually gives you money hand over fist. You really came through today. First time I asked you for anything. Monumental fail.


Honestly, I was surprised you didn't cancel it right away after seeing the spoilers. If it had been an issue of simply not being interested much in the items selected, that would have one been thing. But I'm POSITIVE they manipulated that situation to get rid of some extra inventory of certain things.

And I wouldn't have felt bad for canceling at all. I also know a LOT of people wanted that BP cream, and would have purchased a restock for it. I don't use BP cream, so the only thing I'm even remotely interested in is the soapberry cleanser. But $32 for that (I basically got free shipping thanks to coupons and such)? I have NEVER felt so disappointed in a Memebox. And the fact it's supposed to be a fan favorites sort of thing, is just utter rubbhish. The BP cream, I believe it. The soapberry cleanser is really popular, but they've had it in SO MANY boxes so that was easy for them to do, you know they must get it for next to nothing. The rest of the box...

If they pull something with the bloggers favorites, there will be hell to pay.

And sadly, I have to agree, they shipped those boxes out really quickly (even for the restocks) so it was probably already shipped. They do that with me all the time, I never receive shipping notifications right away (usually a few days later, and with expedited shipments not until after I receive them most of the time).


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope the 1pm EST is the correct time, works better for me than PST. Usually VIP pricing on new boxes ends around that time, so that sort of makes sense with their "typical" schedule. 

As far as times for past restocks (unannounced ones), it is all over the place. I know the one I'm sad I missed out on happened in the middle of the night EST but I've also seen them happen late afternoon and early evening. It's never seemed like it's been a set time. 

Now if only Memebox would realize Canada is right beside the US and we should be allowed to order from the US shop. Even if they didn't give us the free shipping, I'm sure I'm not the only Canadian who would be willing to order if it meant a more reasonable cost than the Memeshop shipping rates are.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

Purchased the Mask box. I cannot not purchase a mask box.  :wub:


----------



## had706 (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought the bundle today so broke my 15 day memefast! I can't pass up a mask box and I actually think the Thumbs up blogger box may be good as most bloggers seem to like the products I like! Fingers crossed anyhow.

I'm not sure about the restocks. I'm definitely gonna look when they come out to see whats available though! Lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

on another note - my USA exclusive orders from 8/14 are finally going to be delivered today!  It only took a month of begging, pleading, crying, witching, whining to get them to ship it out.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

Same. I just got the Miracle Mask box also.

But the real MIRACLE is, I only ordered one!!!

I usually buy 2 of each of the mask box releases.

I am beyond mask obsessed.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Purchased the Mask box. I cannot not purchase a mask box.  :wub:


Ditto!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Purchased the Mask box. I cannot not purchase a mask box.  :wub:


I purchased a Missha box set (9 masks) for 10.00 yesterday on the missha site.  And I bought the mask box this morning. 

haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Go figure, I go to bed at 2AM to rest up for today's restocks, and miss some. But going over what was restocked, there was nothing I planned to buy, so it worked out well!

I do hope they release things at a specific time, it would be nice to be able to order a lot at once and stack an affiliate code with the 15% off.

And, I won't pretend that I've seen any sort of rhyme or reason with restocks, but out of the restocks that I have purchased (which has been at least 10), nearly all of them were ordered at some point between 12AM and 6AM. So I actually don't think people in the US have any sort of advantage usually. However, with their "scheduled" restocks and things like the Jackpot box, they do seem to give release times in US timezones. Which does sort of make sense, I think they get more orders from the US than anywhere else, and they did plan to invade the US market when they first started their whole Memebox Global (they were originally planning to start it in NYC, apparently).

I REALLY hope the restocks aren't anything like the ones from last night/this morning, hopefully they were just getting rid of boxes that they had only a few of and the restocks that are coming up this afternoon will have a reasonable amount available.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I dunno, I am newish to memebox but I feel like most of their restocks are actually in the dead of night for most americans- 3 to 4 am EST when east coasters with any kind of normal work or school schedule are sleeping, midwesterners and people not on the west coast with any kind of normal work or school schedule are sleeping, and only night owls or the meme obsessed on the west coast would be awake.
> 
> With that said I agree in general that staggering would be a good idea.


Although I understand what others are saying about catering to Americans with regard to the USA Shop, etc (which I don't order from because it's crazy expensive) I would rather have an awesome restock....which I always miss....because I usually wake up at 5 or 6am so I am sound asleep when all you European lovelies are buying all the good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />So I think there is good and bad for all involved. What we should do is conjure up a plan to help each other out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 19, 2014)

What boxes are you excited for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think i only want the korea's most wanted 1.

I hope it's not inappropriate to ask this in this thread

Has anyone tried the blithe patting Water, and the makeup helper pact? Are they good?

Also, anyone else weirded out by the expiration date on the



Spoiler



syn ake essence


In the omg2?

Anyone emailed them about it? Any response?

I think it's not okay that it expires in less Than half a year, but i dont Know. Also mine was like 2/3 full when i recieved it.

It makes me sad but i dont Know if they would do anything about it if i emailed them.

Ps i think thumbs up 2 will be good, they HAVE TO make up for the first edition, which made many customers mad. And i rmember not so long ago, after a few bad boxes came out, there were really good ones after.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Although I understand what others are saying about catering to Americans with regard to the USA Shop, etc (which I don't order from because it's crazy expensive) I would rather have an awesome restock....which I always miss....because I usually wake up at 5 or 6am so I am sound asleep when all you European lovelies are buying all the good stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So I think there is good and bad for all involved. What we should do is conjure up a plan to help each other out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always forget about the USA Exclusives thing. I think they originally did it to take advantage of their San Francisco location, and try to get more Americans interested in their boxes as well as their Memeshop (let's face it, that's their real bread and butter with those prices!) When they got rid of the free shipping I figured they'd start offering international shipping, but they do still do occasional free shipping, so I can understand why they wouldn't want to deal with expensive shipping overseas. Their prices in the shop are hit or miss, but honestly most of them are extremely high, and they tend to be more well known brands/items so most of them are readily available online, most likely for better prices. For those that haven't seen the USA Exclusives because they reside outside of the US, it's honestly not that great. The only great thing about it was when they had free shipping and you could use coupons on top of it. Those days are probably gone now though.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> they were originally planning to start it in NYC, apparently


WAAAT? Is that why I have to pay NY sales tax?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I was surprised you didn't cancel it right away after seeing the spoilers. If it had been an issue of simply not being interested much in the items selected, that would have one been thing. But I'm POSITIVE they manipulated that situation to get rid of some extra inventory of certain things.And I wouldn't have felt bad for canceling at all. I also know a LOT of people wanted that BP cream, and would have purchased a restock for it. I don't use BP cream, so the only thing I'm even remotely interested in is the soapberry cleanser. But $32 for that (I basically got free shipping thanks to coupons and such)? I have NEVER felt so disappointed in a Memebox. And the fact it's supposed to be a fan favorites sort of thing, is just utter rubbhish. The BP cream, I believe it. The soapberry cleanser is really popular, but they've had it in SO MANY boxes so that was easy for them to do, you know they must get it for next to nothing. The rest of the box...


Like I had said, I'm just not a canceling kind of person. It feels wrong to me to order something and then cancel because I don't like how my "mystery" box turned out. But after thinking about it I really felt Memebox misrepresented the entire concept because these weren't favorites or "thumbs up" other than the BB cream and cleanser, like you mentioned. It was just so random.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WAAAT? Is that why I have to pay NY sales tax?


I was actually into Korean skincare before Memebox, and someone had mentioned it to me, but I completely forgot about it until recently. I recall that they were apparently serious about starting Memebox Global in NYC, and I was told they were really serious about it, but I have no idea why they ended up in San Francisco. I was actually under the impression that they were perhaps working on something else in NYC as well at some point. Let me see if I can even find anything.

I can't seem to find much of anything. The only thing I found is this, but it's not much: http://nycbiznews.journalism.cuny.edu/2013/11/south-korean-startups-come-to-new-york-to-secure-u-s-funding/

@@MemeJunkie I completely understand, but yeah this is definitely more about the fact that they misrepresented the box. If it had been popular items I wasn't really interested in, I wouldn't be upset with Memebox, honestly.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Now if only Memebox would realize Canada is right beside the US and we should be allowed to order from the US shop. Even if they didn't give us the free shipping, I'm sure I'm not the only Canadian who would be willing to order if it meant a more reasonable cost than the Memeshop shipping rates are.


This is true. I can't quite grasp why Canada is not included. It doesn't cost that much more for me to ship to Canada.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

According to a girl on FB she did a survey about things for the Bloggers Box, where the responses were fairly limited (and I assume from set options?) and there was make up options so its not something I'm going to go for now!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Wait wait wait I think I remember that survey


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> According to a girl on FB she did a survey about things for the Bloggers Box, where the responses were fairly limited (and I assume from set options?) and there was make up options so its not something I'm going to go for now!


Wait, SET OPTIONS?!?!?!

Do any of you ladies have this survey by any chance?!?!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wait, SET OPTIONS?!?!?!
> 
> Do any of you ladies have this survey by any chance?!?!


She said the 'responses were limited' so I assume its set options otherwise it wouldnt be limited haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> She said the 'responses were limited' so I assume its set options otherwise it wouldnt be limited haha


Oh, no no no no no! That is NOT good.

So, when they said Thumbs Up....Did they mean that people liked that grain mask more than a pure smile product?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Let me find what she said her options were:

Here is her post (sorry if she is already a member, I took her name out):

*Well, it would be stupid to put the bounce cream cheese in there because it is in the wine &amp; cheese box. I think that a BB/CC cream will be in there, maybe the 7 second seconds mask (which was one of my picks), but other bloggers seem to really like the rich, heavy creams and I have oily skin! I did put in the peppermint food scrub and the body scrub from the scrub box! Those are GREAT. My picks included (and I don't remember all of them...) any of the gel eyeliners (those are fab), witch's pouch POPO lipsticks, the above mentioned scrubs, SN-T Goddess Cream, LadyKin Phytoplan Broccoli Radiance Power Ampoule, Secret Key Intense Ice Sleeping Pack. They did really limit our answers and all. As far as what will be in there, I don't think any of my picks will make the cut! haha*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

If it is a bad box it shows how they feel about us bloggers lol


----------



## aralosin (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> According to a girl on FB she did a survey about things for the Bloggers Box, where the responses were fairly limited (and I assume from set options?) and there was make up options so its not something I'm going to go for now!


Rereading this,and if I understand, it sounds like maybe she meant that the responses she got from _her_ survery were limited, because it sounds like the other ladies who did the survey got to put in their own responses not something from a drop down...but I could be wrong?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

That was someone from here. I read that before


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 19, 2014)

That was @@MissJexie, wasn't it? This thread goes by so fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

So my Mwave K Beauty box is shipping out yay! Now I'm on the fence about which boxes I want to buy gah &gt;.&lt;


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the only info Ive got. I dont want make up anyway so I will probably not get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hmmm she went on to say: 

yeah, that is why I won't get the box. They should have a blogger's pick based on skin type!! They did ask for makeup categories - eyes, face and lips, so they will be including some makeup in this box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I so desperately want those 7 seconds morning sheets.

Gar, I think I'm going to risk it. Oh Memebox, you better not let us down on this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I didn't answer all categories on that survey I just put n/a


----------



## Helen Zuo (Sep 19, 2014)

Should I sign up for Memebox? I just dropped Ipsy for Allure Sample Society (They just published a new buyer offer so that it's $10 for the first box). Thoughts on Memebox? Do you liek it?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> and I assume from set options


Like dropdowns? No--they were text boxes. We just filled in whatever we wanted (at least when I took it).


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes one answer in each box for different type of products


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I completely understand, but yeah this is definitely more about the fact that they misrepresented the box. If it had been popular items I wasn't really interested in, I wouldn't be upset with Memebox, honestly.


Receiving products that aren't for me, that I can't use, I'm okay with just as long as they are quality products and follow the theme of the box. That's basically all I'm saying. I can always use at least a product or two in each box and the rest that don't suit me I will trade or give away. But flagrant misrepresentation was my issue here.


cfisher said:


> I so desperately want those 7 seconds morning sheets.Gar, I think I'm going to risk it. Oh Memebox, you better not let us down on this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are an adventurous girl! LOL I still haven't decided what to do yet. Obviously I want the Mask box (and Express Shipping) but am I shooting myself in the foot twice buying this other box?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Receiving products that aren't for me, that I can't use, I'm okay with just as long as they are quality products and follow the theme of the box. That's basically all I'm saying. I can always use at least a product or two in each box and the rest that don't suit me I will trade or give away. But flagrant misrepresentation was my issue here.
> 
> You are an adventurous girl! LOL I still haven't decided what to do yet. Obviously I want the Mask box (and Express Shipping) but am I shooting myself in the foot twice buying this other box?


I swear, the Bloggers choice is Memebox's LAST chance for this sort of "Trust Memebox to do right by us" box theme for me. I DO know a lot of bloggers and I know they have some great products they have and would suggest. So this box COULD be amazing. I did the value set and used $5 off, so I'm choosing to look at it that way. Basically I paid $25 for the box, period. I'll risk it because it could be amazing and well worth it. Worse comes to worst, I trade the items, and only stick to themes with Memebox that I can rely on.

After the fact that I know a lot of people were upset with Memebox (and messaged them and posted about it on Facebook quite a bit), I think they're really going to be risking too much if they screw this box up. And I know some bloggers would even call them out on it.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry for the newbie question, but is there a good/direct link to see all the boxes that will be restocked today?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you guys buy the 2 Vip boxes already while the discount is still on or are you waiting for the restock? i can't decide if I should take advantage of it now or wait for restock :/


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought two dear by Enprani products yesterday and a mask box today on vip... No restocks for me


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Did you guys buy the 2 Vip boxes already while the discount is still on or are you waiting for the restock? i can't decide if I should take advantage of it now or wait for restock :/


Are you in the US?
ETA: @@cfisher - We're definitely on the same page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased a Missha box set (9 masks) for 10.00 yesterday on the missha site.  And I bought the mask box this morning.
> 
> haha


lol. I may have purchased more of the Etude House sheet masks in lemon yesterday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Are you in the US?
> 
> ETA: @@cfisher - We're definitely on the same page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yup


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

So how exactly is everyone going about this restock? By looking at 'Ready to Ship' or just switching between each category? Do you think they'll actually have a Restock area?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> yup


Sending you a PM.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So my Mwave K Beauty box is shipping out yay! Now I'm on the fence about which boxes I want to buy gah &gt;.


Mine, too!!!!! WOO! Although registered mail, ouch. But, yeah, knowing that such a great box is coming changes the game. So exciting!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Did you guys buy the 2 Vip boxes already while the discount is still on or are you waiting for the restock? i can't decide if I should take advantage of it now or wait for restock :/


Depends on the budget, I'd think. IMO, the new boxes are not in any sort of " competition" against what MIGHT be restocked and which you or I MIGHT be fast enough to order.. Lots of variables with the restocks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wait, SET OPTIONS?!?!?!
> 
> Do any of you ladies have this survey by any chance?!?!


I didn't get set options - I got specific questions on hair/body/skincare/makeup

but not a pulldown or check box thing - I just typed in my answers.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> lol. I may have purchased more of the Etude House sheet masks in lemon yesterday.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just bought 50 more Etude House masks with a wholesale deal from Honestskin Korea, and 2 more boxes of My Beauty Diary Masks from Amazon. Well over 200 masks coming, so of course I bought the new Mask box. I'm totally mask obsessed!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Depends on the budget, I'd think. IMO, the new boxes are not in any sort of " competition" against what MIGHT be restocked and which you or I MIGHT be fast enough to order.. Lots of variables with the restocks.


I think the VIP discount expires before the restocks happen, so that might be what she's asking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get set options - I got specific questions on hair/body/skincare/makeup
> 
> but not a pulldown or check box thing - I just typed in my answers.


Okay, if bloggers are entering their selections....Memebox is going to have to really try to pull one over on us to screw up this box.

I'm losing all faith in them if they mess this up!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my 200?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with CFisher that the Blogger box really should be a wonderful box. Should be is the qualifier, but I bought it anyway with the Mask box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just bought 50 more Etude House masks with a wholesale deal from Honestskin Korea, and 2 more boxes of My Beauty Diary Masks from Amazon. Well over 200 masks coming, so of course I bought the new Mask box. I'm totally mask obsessed!!


I've been trying to checkout on HonestSkin for 48 hours now, and everytime I try to checkout this little pop up comes up and pends for hours and never stops. Any suggestions for being able to checkout? (I have shopped through them before, never had this issue!)

And yeah, I have a million masks, nothing can stop me from buying more though!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

Not related to topic, but we are 3 pages away from 1000th page!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> I think the VIP discount expires before the restocks happen, so that might be what she's asking.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OK, sorry, didn't know. The two box set is a great value and it was my FIRST choice. Even if there had been restocks of amazing boxes, and I knew there were, I headed straight for the new box set and bought it while I have a VIP discount and can also use codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a very very good deal. If Memebox curates the boxes well, they should both be amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope this helps more specifically. I'm sorry.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh my 200?


You like orange lipstick, I love sheet masks. Po-tah-to, po-tA-to. Ya know? Same coin, different sides. :rotfl:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've been trying to checkout on HonestSkin for 48 hours now, and everytime I try to checkout this little pop up comes up and pends for hours and never stops. Any suggestions for being able to checkout? (I have shopped through them before, never had this issue!)
> 
> And yeah, I have a million masks, nothing can stop me from buying more though!


I was on 3 Korean websites this AM, Let me check on that for you, OK?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've been trying to checkout on HonestSkin for 48 hours now, and everytime I try to checkout this little pop up comes up and pends for hours and never stops. Any suggestions for being able to checkout? (I have shopped through them before, never had this issue!)
> 
> And yeah, I have a million masks, nothing can stop me from buying more though!


Honestskin is where I bought the Etude House masks. I logged in, then clicked on Wholesale at the top right, then went to the Etude House masks and bought like a fiend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You know you have to register and sign in first, right?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Not related to topic, but we are 3 pages away from 1000th page!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been watching the counter for days. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You like orange lipstick, I love sheet masks. Po-tah-to, po-tA-to. Ya know? Same coin, different sides. )


Oh I love sheet masks too and wasn't criticising, more jealous lol. I have ordered thirty odd from beautynetkorea this month


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

@andrea_s  Yes!!  Feb 15 is NOT long enough!!!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 19, 2014)

I did a little thinking and decided to go for the thumbs up box.

It's because i rwalized that what goes on sale, turns up in a box in 1-2 months.

I was browsing through my emails from memebox, and found the glow glow balm sale e-mail about a Month ago, and now it's in the pink box. Also the sally's box masks everywhere.. There were many but is cant remember all of them, just the conclusion. Blithe is on sale bc of this box i think, the cheese cream - wine&amp;cheese, so Maybe another enprani cheese product will be in the thumbs up box? The wonderuci pack will be in that too i think (i hope), bc i cant see it in being in the cacao and the chocolate box too.

I think I'll look up what else was on sale lately.

And. If they mess this one up, bloggers will be pissed. Keeping bloggers on their side is very important to them for obvious reasons...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Honestskin is where I bought the Etude House masks. I logged in, then clicked on Wholesale at the top right, then went to the Etude House masks and bought like a fiend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You know you have to register and sign in first, right?


Yeah, I'm signed in and everything seems fine until after I submit all of my shipping information and such, and then when I go to the checkout princess a pop up (that says how it's basically going to process my order through paypal) comes up (in Korean of course, had to translate it) but then NOTHING happens. I have no idea why it would do that, I figured other people had the same problem.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @andrea_s Yes!! Feb 15 is NOT long enough!!!


Would you e-mail them about it?

I dont want to let this go i dont Know if theres a point... I can see them saying hey, at least it's not expired yet! Lol

But i remember a product being a bonus in a box that was about to expire within a YEAR

And feb is less Than half a year...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh I love sheet masks too and wasn't criticising, more jealous lol. I have ordered thirty odd from beautynetkorea this month


I know, darlin' girl.. I added a goofy smiley to try to show that I totally understand. Don't ever ever be jealous of me. Please.

I'm just a housewife and a mom to 4 little dogs. Hardly ever see my husband, and the dogs lie around sleeping all the time. 

Shopping is sort of my life. What I want most in life is a child. Unfortunately, my husband decided he didn't want any while we were young enough to have made one or adopted.. so I'm alone with time on my hands and a lot of love in my heart. PS- I do volunteer work which helps somewhat, but when you talk about your life with your little one, my heart just about bursts wide open.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm SO happy for you!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

@@biancardi - are we going to be able to buy restocks through bloggers? I know affiliates received emails but I'm not familiar with how that works with regard to the bloggers.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I'm signed in and everything seems fine until after I submit all of my shipping information and such, and then when I go to the checkout princess a pop up (that says how it's basically going to process my order through paypal) comes up (in Korean of course, had to translate it) but then NOTHING happens. I have no idea why it would do that, I figured other people had the same problem.


I am not having any problems on the site and I am so sorry that you are. If we were face to face, I promise I would help you get this straightened out while they still HAVE some Etude Masks on sale. But, there's only so much we can safely say over the Internet about info and things.. I didn't use ANY discount coupon, I made sure that my masks were in stock, and I had to enter the US about 4 or 5 times when checking out.*Oh, I do know that they want the email you use for their site to be the one you use for PayPal. *


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - are we going to be able to buy restocks through bloggers? I know affiliates received emails but I'm not familiar with how that works with regard to the bloggers.


I think you can just click on any of the links for an affiliate to open up the memebox website and they "remember" it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I assume so.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I am not having any problems on the site and I am so sorry that you are. If we were face to face, I promise I would help you get this straightened out while they still HAVE some Etude Masks on sale. But, there's only so much we can safely say over the Internet about info and things.. I didn't use ANY discount coupon, I made sure that my masks were in stock, and I had to enter the US about 4 or 5 times when checking out.*Oh, I do know that they want the email you use for their site to be the one you use for PayPal. *


Oh, I have a ton of sheet masks (even Etude House) and it's not a huge deal. It's so strange it's doing that, I didn't do anything different from what I normally do, including using the same email as paypal. I think I'll try emptying my cart and starting over. If not, it's no big deal, they have sooo many sales on HonestSkin I know I'll get the chance again.

(But seriously, with 80% off, of course I'm going to take advantage of it!)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Mine, too!!!!! WOO! Although registered mail, ouch. But, yeah, knowing that such a great box is coming changes the game. So exciting!


I got the mail too! So excited! I can't wait for it to arrive! ^o^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I have a ton of sheet masks (even Etude House) and it's not a huge deal. It's so strange it's doing that, I didn't do anything different from what I normally do, including using the same email as paypal. I think I'll try emptying my cart and starting over. If not, it's no big deal, they have sooo many sales on HonestSkin I know I'll get the chance again.
> 
> (But seriously, with 80% off, of course I'm going to take advantage of it!)
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


FWIW, I placed my order over an hour ago and have no sign that they have processed it yet.. Nothing from PayPal, no Honestskin company email, nothing on my CC yet.

So the site may have been overloaded and could be having problems right now.

My best advice is to try it again later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> FWIW, I placed my order over an hour ago and have no sign that they have processed it yet.. Nothing from PayPal, no Honestskin company email, nothing on my CC yet.
> 
> So the site may have been overloaded and could be having problems right now.
> 
> My best advice is to try it again later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The paypal emails tend to come immediately for me, so that is really quite strange. I do think there may be something going on with their site, it seems they've grown a lot in the past few months. Even before I receive their brand sale emails each week, a lot of stuff gets sold out by the time I manage to get to checkout!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but is there a good/direct link to see all the boxes that will be restocked today?


If only there was! But no. We don't really know what is going on--when the restocks will happen, what they will be, how many will be available, etc. We are all just waiting and hoping for the best.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm very surprised the KMW2 and Pinkaholic is still there. The first KMW was a wow and knowing you girls, you will not let the pink escape your clutches. Unless they stocked up like a thousand more for each of those.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm very surprised the KMW2 and Pinkaholic is still there. The first KMW was a wow and knowing you girls, you will not let the pink escape your clutches. Unless they stocked up like a thousand more for each of those.


Im waiting on a full unboxing for pinkaholi as theres lots left, i like the spoilers but not $29 like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just bought 50 more Etude House masks with a wholesale deal from Honestskin Korea, and 2 more boxes of My Beauty Diary Masks from Amazon. Well over 200 masks coming, so of course I bought the new Mask box. I'm totally mask obsessed!!


This was me several months ago. I bought 100 Etude House and MBD masks. Then a week later purchased the Beauteque mask set.



GirlyGirlie said:


> I know, darlin' girl.. I added a goofy smiley to try to show that I totally understand. Don't ever ever be jealous of me. Please.
> 
> I'm just a housewife and a mom to 4 little dogs. Hardly ever see my husband, and the dogs lie around sleeping all the time.
> 
> Shopping is sort of my life. What I want most in life is a child. Unfortunately, my husband decided he didn't want any while we were young enough to have made one or adopted.. so I'm alone with time on my hands and a lot of love in my heart. PS- I do volunteer work which helps somewhat, but when you talk about your life with your little one, my heart just about bursts wide open.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm SO happy for you!!


This made me tear up! Dh and I got pregnant after a year of trying. Shortly after my daughter's delivery, I was diagnosed with post-partum cardiomyopathy, went into congestive heart failure and almost died. It's been almost 3 years – I now sport a pacemaker/defibrillator, alongside my heart failure, which I'll most likely never recover fully from. And yet the entire time during my diagnosis, the thing I was saddest about was being told that another pregnancy would result in me having a heart transplant at best There's something about having a vision you've always imagined, being taken away that is truly heartbreaking. I know I am incredibly lucky to have a child at all, and I am incredibly thankful for that. It's just a different type of parenthood than I imagined – my daughter is 2 1/2 and already knows that mommy is sick most of the time. So yeah, I shop as a distraction from my health reality.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Im waiting on a full unboxing for pinkaholi as theres lots left, i like the spoilers but not $29 like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooohh okay. That makes sense. Yeah the superbox pricetag is hefty without much points..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

It's 1pm EST here and the site isn't changing like the restock is about to happen (I get email reports every 5 minutes if anything is going on on the box pages we care about and so far things are quiet). I think that 12-1pm PST is a better bet.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm wonder when they'll get the show on the road. Someone said 1 EST which is 10 PST, which is now. Wonder if they'll send an email?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ooohh okay. That makes sense. Yeah the superbox pricetag is hefty without much points..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also have a lot of boxes coming to review so maybe once I get those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hmm wonder when they'll get the show on the road. Someone said 1 EST which is 10 PST, which is now. Wonder if they'll send an email?


The Memebox lady who posts on FB said 12-1pm PST. It'd be a bit of a blunder if their social media lady got the time wrong!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's 1pm EST here and the site isn't changing like the restock is about to happen (I get email reports every 5 minutes if anything is going on on the box pages we care about and so far things are quiet). I think that 12-1pm PST is a better bet.


Yeah, they usually use PST time so I was shocked they even mentioned EST.

I'm thinking the same thing.

...Watch me go grab lunch in a moment, only to return and find a million restocks all sold out.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> If only there was! But no. We don't really know what is going on--when the restocks will happen, what they will be, how many will be available, etc. We are all just waiting and hoping for the best.


Great to know, thanks so much!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Could anyone PM me the 'shipping now' link where people think the restocks may go?


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry guys...the CS person who emailed me about the 1pm EST restock time was obviously wrong. Hope I didn't inconvenience anyone w/ a false alarm!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 19, 2014)

I really don't know what I what order out of all the Restocks...hmmm


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I know, darlin' girl.. I added a goofy smiley to try to show that I totally understand. Don't ever ever be jealous of me. Please.
> 
> I'm just a housewife and a mom to 4 little dogs. Hardly ever see my husband, and the dogs lie around sleeping all the time.
> 
> Shopping is sort of my life. What I want most in life is a child. Unfortunately, my husband decided he didn't want any while we were young enough to have made one or adopted.. so I'm alone with time on my hands and a lot of love in my heart. PS- I do volunteer work which helps somewhat, but when you talk about your life with your little one, my heart just about bursts wide open.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm SO happy for you!!


I've often wondered why I do this, I mean I'm well past my following around bands days and trading live music message board days. But then I come home from a crazy day at work and (sometimes) pour myself a glass of wine, sit down on the couch with my puppies and see what you girls had to say about Membox and skincare for the day. But more recently with Marjolein and Tara and @@GirlyGirlie post it makes me realize how much we all have in common when someone's situation mirrors your own and their words take you to a place you try not to think about. My point is, there is comfort in logging in each day and seeing familiar faces. At least for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry guys...the CS person who emailed me about the 1pm EST restock time was obviously wrong. Hope I didn't inconvenience anyone w/ a false alarm!


It gave everyone time to get all set with their discount codes. No worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I agree.

This is a thread full of some super awesone and incredibly caring women!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I've often wondered why I do this, I mean I'm well past my following around bands days and trading live music message board days. But then I come home from a crazy day at work and (sometimes) pour myself a glass of wine, sit down on the couch with my puppies and see what you girls had to say about Membox and skincare for the day. But more recently with Marjolein and Tara and @@GirlyGirlie post it makes me realize how much we all have in common when someone's situation mirrors your own and their words take you to a place you try not to think about. My point is, there is comfort in logging in each day and seeing familiar faces. At least for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree, and I pretty much do the EXACT same thing as you LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Granted since I had stomach surgery I drink coffee now instead of wine, but one day it will be wine again! haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Sorry guys...the CS person who emailed me about the 1pm EST restock time was obviously wrong. Hope I didn't inconvenience anyone w/ a false alarm!


Oh, I know we'll all agree there is absolutely NO need to apologize. We all try to input any bits of information when we can, but we all know that we can't rely on any of that information, not when it comes to the ever so disorganized Memebox.


----------



## yunii (Sep 19, 2014)

They are going to post it when I am at the spa again.. Grrrrr


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I totally agree, and I pretty much do the EXACT same thing as you LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Granted since I had stomach surgery I drink coffee now instead of wine, but one day it will be wine again! haha


I drink iced coffee ALL day at work. By the time I get home it's wine, water or ginger ale. And I can only drink organic wine after having a couple abdominal surgeries. For some reason nothing agrees with me any longer.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

I rushed home and made it through the door at 12:58 pm. I had a feeling they wouldn't start it on EST time. At least I didn't get a speeding ticket, LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I drink iced coffee ALL day at work. By the time I get home it's wine, water or ginger ale. And I can only drink organic wine after having a couple abdominal surgeries. For some reason nothing agrees with me any longer.


I LIVE off of my Dunkins Iced Coffees LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

There's a Jackpot box in eBay for $200. I'm thinking it is going to linger for awhile...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

this computer sucks so I can't quote/tag easily.. sorry

@andrea_s   I go back and forth with it... It's annoying that there is less than six months of usable time for this essence without even factoring in opening it.  At the same time, it 's not like we are promised any kind of freshness or useable time, especially with shipping dates being quite a ways out plus international shipping time, etc..  If I had received an expired item, I'd definitely email them as it is not reasonable to expect a person to use it.  In this situation, it just seems like general oversight.  I'll probably just let it be annoyed by it, but won't be contacting them over it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

On a good note, my jackpot box finally arrived to my local PO, but it arrived to late for today's delivery so tomorrow I will finally get it after 18 days shipping time. I hate registered mail.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's a Jackpot box in eBay for $200. I'm thinking it is going to linger for awhile...


ROLFOL!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's a Jackpot box in eBay for $200. I'm thinking it is going to linger for awhile...


That is insane. Is it a 2nd place box?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm very surprised the KMW2 and Pinkaholic is still there. The first KMW was a wow and knowing you girls, you will not let the pink escape your clutches. Unless they stocked up like a thousand more for each of those.


I have them both ordered.. hope they are great. I LOVE pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That is insane. Is it a 2nd place box?


It really doesn't matter. It should be listed for what the eBay seller bought it for, and then let the eBay market decide the selling price. I wouldn't touch a price gouger's auction.

Come to think of it- I haven't bought anything from eBay in a year or so.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

PAGE 1000!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

I got the first post on page 1000 (at least it shows I did on my iPad)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> There's a Jackpot box in eBay for $200. I'm thinking it is going to linger for awhile...


I wish I had listed my box!

ETA: Woops, I thought you meant they had BID that high!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

PAGE 1000!!! *WOOOO!!!*  :mussical:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> this computer sucks so I can't quote/tag easily.. sorry
> 
> @andrea_s   I go back and forth with it... It's annoying that there is less than six months of usable time for this essence without even factoring in opening it.  At the same time, it 's not like we are promised any kind of freshness or useable time, especially with shipping dates being quite a ways out plus international shipping time, etc..  If I had received an expired item, I'd definitely email them as it is not reasonable to expect a person to use it.  In this situation, it just seems like general oversight.  I'll probably just let it be annoyed by it, but won't be contacting them over it.


I tend to sort my stuff by expiration dates (thankfully) but hadn't even checked that item yet (still in it's pretty pink box waiting to be put away).

On one hand, it's annoying, especially since I tend to be spoiled with great dates whenever I shop for Korean skincare, and most stuff in the Memeboxes has at least two years before it has to be used. However, that Seatree brand is really popular and well respected, so I honestly think that explains why their items were in the box. I've used their items before and loved them and was thrilled to see something of theirs in a Memebox.

If moving an item up into the roster is the price I have to pay for receiving such an item, and Memebox dealing with brands like that, I'm all for it.

...As long as I still have enough time to finish whatever open bottle I have, and finish that plus the new product, before it expires, I'm happy.


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder how big this thread will actually become....lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Don't forget, usually you are able to use up to 5 months after the expiration date. But I'd say 2 -3 months after should be the longest.


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

1000!

just woke up from my alarm, no restock i see =x...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

I think Memebox is changing the footers on the site right now or the page headers or something--nothing crazy yet. I'm off to pick up some Korean chicken for lunch so I'm ready for the festivities. ahhaahah (yes, I'm turning this into the Memebox Superbowl)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

1000 pages!!   WOOT!  I love this thread :wub:   and my fellow memejunkies!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think Memebox is changing the footers on the site right now or the page headers or something--nothing crazy yet. I'm off to pick up some Korean chicken for lunch so I'm ready for the festivities. ahhaahah (yes, I'm turning this into the Memebox Superbowl)


hahah oh my gosh it kind of feels that way, doesn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone worried they are gonna restock like three boxes


----------



## Andi B (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think Memebox is changing the footers on the site right now or the page headers or something--nothing crazy yet. I'm off to pick up some Korean chicken for lunch so I'm ready for the festivities. ahhaahah (yes, I'm turning this into the Memebox Superbowl)


You're not talking about Bonchon chicken are you?! My hubby is as obsessed with their wings as I am with Memebox!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Andi B said:


> You're not talking about Bonchon chicken are you?! My hubby is as obsessed with their wings as I am with Memebox!


Kyochon! I like them even better! ahhahaha I need to remember to get the plastic gloves so I can keep my hands clean for buying. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone worried they are gonna restock like three boxes


When it comes to Memebox I'm always a little worried. ahahah


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

On to page 2000! I have to finally go downstairs and get some coffee, and then madly refresh the Memebox site   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

I am half hoping (for money sake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) they don't restock anything I want, I have a wishlist of 6 only. But half of me really wants those boxes...


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I LIVE off of my Dunkins Iced Coffees LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's why people move to New England!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

I really hop they create a tab for these restocks, it will make it so much easier to go to 1 page and see everything. One can only hope.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Kyochon! I like them even better! ahhahaha I need to remember to get the plastic gloves so I can keep my hands clean for buying. LOL


Whoa...I didn't think there WAS anything better than Bonchon! I think maybe I can use Kyochon as an excuse to lure my hubby to Koreatown for a shopping trip! That's a bit of an excursion for K-beauty and wings, but I've driven two hours roundtrip for Bonchon!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

I should be running out of likes soon, it's been a rough restock 24 hours. lol

Let the games begin!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

I am seriously SO stressed right now hahah


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone worried they are gonna restock like three boxes


If they do that, there are going to be a lot of mad people, since we have all been waiting around for it. I really don't need to buy anything but hoping to get a couple boxes from earlier months when I wasn't a memeboxer yet.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

They are well acquainted with angry people though


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They are well acquainted with angry people though


I adore you Jane, your dry wit always make me chuckle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry, sarcasm is my friend


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I'm signed in and everything seems fine until after I submit all of my shipping information and such, and then when I go to the checkout princess a pop up (that says how it's basically going to process my order through paypal) comes up (in Korean of course, had to translate it) but then NOTHING happens. I have no idea why it would do that, I figured other people had the same problem.


OK, I know what happened now. I was convinced that my order for the masks didn't go through their system, so I placed another ( I am slightly OCD about ordering going smoothly).

When you have entered ALL your info and you press the " Buy" or whatever button, a little box with Korean characters does pop up. IGNORE it. In just a second, you will be directed to PayPal if you leave the box alone. Go to PayPal, make your payment, then when you are directed back to Honestskin wesbite, click on the pink button at the very bottom which says " Confirm Order". That's when your order enters their system. I skipped the pink button step this AM.

So, ignore little box with blue writing, let your browser redirect to PayPal, pay them, and then let it go back to the site, and click pink " Confirm Order" button. Technically,the order is placed when you have paid PayPal, but apparently Honestskin doesn't see it this way, OR I have a ton of masks stuck somewhere in their system.

The good ones are selling out so place an order before the MB sale starts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS- Check your browser settings as IE has some settings which do not allow a browser page to be redirected. I use Chrome as my browser most of the time.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I really hop they create a tab for these restocks, it will make it so much easier to go to 1 page and see everything. One can only hope.


I'm watching the whole site to look for one (I had the same thought) and I don't see it now. They might make one later though!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm watching the whole site to look for one (I had the same thought) and I don't see it now. They might make one later though!


You rock! I wish I was all techy and could figure out stuff like that. Memebox probably thinks we're all crazy!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

There's 30 minutes to go and I can't breathe!! Had a plate of Kung Pao Chicken for lunch- so spicy and good..

Come on, Memebox, we want to SHOP!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Jane George - I'm sorry, we have this motto in the US...."its 5 o'clock somewhere"....but since it's my day off I've translated that to noon and it's made my household chores much more enjoyable and my posts way more personal than my norm. So perhaps my booze soaked sarcasm wasn't properly translated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I should be running out of likes soon, it's been a rough restock 24 hours. lol
> 
> Let the games begin!


may the odds be ever in your favor~



GirlyGirlie said:


> There's 30 minutes to go and I can't breathe!! Had a plate of Kung Pao Chicken for lunch- so spicy and good..
> 
> Come on, Memebox, we want to SHOP!!


you make me hungry! it's past dinner time here..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> That's why people move to New England!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love starbucks.  I am shunned here.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, I know what happened now. I was convinced that my order for the masks didn't go through their system, so I placed another ( I am slightly OCD about ordering going smoothly).
> 
> When you have entered ALL your info and you press the " Buy" or whatever button, a little box with Korean characters does pop up. IGNORE it. In just a second, you will be directed to PayPal if you leave the box alone. Go to PayPal, make your payment, then when you are directed back to Honestskin wesbite, click on the pink button at the very bottom which says " Confirm Order". That's when your order enters their system. I skipped the pink button step this AM.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the little blue thing usually goes away after a bit, the problem was that it NEVER went away. I think they were having trouble with paypal, because I let one sit for 24 hours and it never redirected (the rest I closed after an hour....Or four). I tried on two browsers and had the same issue, and there was a period where nothing was selling out from what I had in my cart, so I think others may have been having issues.

I actually JUST finished checking out right before you posted. I received confirmation from paypal and HonestSkin, and this time the blue pop up went over to paypal somewhat smoothly (took an oddly long period of time, but it did go through!)

I was worried because the good masks were selling out like crazy. I had already had to remove some like the Bulgarian Rose. I did manage to snatch up a fair amount of them, plus a few other items on sale that I was interested in. I'm actually glad it did not work yesterday, because the 50% off sale started today, and I would have missed several items I was waiting to go on sale.

Gosh, between this and the restocks....Today could be quite expensive!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm honestly wondering if this is going to be a variation on the JP boxes-- old boxes that didn't sell out but were eventually pulled.. We KNOW there are some..


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There's 30 minutes to go and I can't breathe!! Had a plate of Kung Pao Chicken for lunch- so spicy and good..
> 
> Come on, Memebox, we want to SHOP!!


I finished up some Mexican leftovers of pork, pineapple, and onions with tomatillo sauce. I'm not so sure that was a good move. My stomach is churning! Bleck!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Have lost my appetite so thoughts of food are meh


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, the little blue thing usually goes away after a bit, the problem was that it NEVER went away. I think they were having trouble with paypal, because I let one sit for 24 hours and it never redirected (the rest I closed after an hour....Or four). I tried on two browsers and had the same issue, and there was a period where nothing was selling out from what I had in my cart, so I think others may have been having issues.
> 
> I actually JUST finished checking out right before you posted. I received confirmation from paypal and HonestSkin, and this time the blue pop up went over to paypal somewhat smoothly (took an oddly long period of time, but it did go through!)
> 
> ...


YEP, expensive day for me too, as I am pretty sure the first Honestskin order is stuck in their system and will process later. LOL

I already spent $350 with Integrity Toys this AM too. Hope hubby doesn't get nosey. LOL.

Seriously, there's really nothing I really want or need wrt restocks. I'd like the CutiePieMarzia box and that's about it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love starbucks.  I am shunned here.


Their coffee is horrid and I can't believe you give these people your money. I'm not sure I can trade with you any longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

No matter what happens today, I am hoping the positive thing that comes out of it is that Memebox sees what a HUGE demand there is for some older boxes to come back. So if we don't see it today, we might see it in the future.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

I just haven't been around long enough to know what boxes I'd really be excited about a restock on, or which ones are exceptionally fabulous, etc.  That's what is stressing me out!! Yes, I know how dumb that sounds.  I am easily susceptible to shopping hype!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Honestly, I've been waiting and refreshing the pages for so long that if they had a RESTOCK announcement and it was a box of lipstick stained ciggy butts, I would probably buy it without thinking. I believe they are counting on the WOW factor a lot, y'all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm so excited. I'm glad my boss is out of the office today so I can set aside some time for memeboxing.


----------



## Sara Faas (Sep 19, 2014)

I am pretty sure I need Cute Wishlist 1. 

5 MINUTES UNTIL NOON PACIFIC TIME!


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

4 minutes =)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Honestly, I've been waiting and refreshing the pages for so long that if they had a RESTOCK announcement and it was a box of lipstick stained ciggy butts, I would probably buy it without thinking. I believe they are counting on the WOW factor a lot, y'all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHAHA, ROFLMAO


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 19, 2014)

Only 3 minutes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Their coffee is horrid and I can't believe you give these people your money. I'm not sure I can trade with you any longer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha

I love strong coffee and their teas and smoothies are fab!!

I know that my friends here call it Charbucks...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone want to play "guess what's coming back" while we wait?

I'm going to guess that we will see TONS of global numbered Memeboxes back in stock. Say, #11 to #14. Limited quantities of earlier numbered boxes, but especially #8 to #10. Zombie reawakenings by unpopular boxes that refuse to die: Dermocosmetics 2 and the like. Enough Hair &amp; Body boxes to turn one into a teenage kpop girl group member. Some mask boxes. And a very very few of the boxes we're all after. Anyone else have ideas?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

The "Refresh" has REALLY slowed down. They are loading new boxes!!


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I have so many tabs open right now it's silly.

It's also turning into a pricey day for me. Mask #6 this morning and then an order at HonestSkin for 50 sheet masks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have so many tabs open right now it's silly.
> 
> It's also turning into a pricey day for me. Mask #6 this morning and then an order at HonestSkin for 50 sheet masks.


I went a little berserk on ebay for innisfree products...

lots of their volcanic line!  and masks

Hi, I am biancardi and I am a maskalcoholic


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

12:01!!! has anyone seen any updates????


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

didn't they give a range of times?


----------



## yunii (Sep 19, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> 12:01!!! has anyone seen any updates????


Not yet but the site is extremely slow


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought it was 12 and 1 PST, which would mean now until an hour from now. Right?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> 12:01!!! has anyone seen any updates????


Nope--and the site isn't really changing at all right now. LOL this is like waiting for a baby to be born ahahahahha--no contractions yet.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

^ because we are all refreshing like nutjobs...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I love how we basically counted down for a countdown....At least NOW we're quite certain they'll be going up any minute now.

Hope it's not like the Jackpot boxes, that took until after 5PM didn't it?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

Not sure on the time, but I'm freakishly excited. Enjoying Doctor Who while Memeboxing. Seriously, a perfect Friday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> ^ because we are all refreshing like nutjobs...


This.  It's not slow because they're loading stuff IMO- it's because a bunch of memeaholics are on there.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> ^ because we are all refreshing like nutjobs...


Yep, apparently so, LOL.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

yunii said:


> Not yet but the site is extremely slow


I hadn't noticed that...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm ready to smoke a cigarette like I haven't in years....


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

Aaaaaand nothing happening at the moment hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The thing is that appart from the people who are somehow in contact with affiliates, the "normal" person doesn't know know about the restock.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

A clove cigarette to be exact.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

Liv said:


> Aaaaaand nothing happening at the moment hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The thing is that appart from the people who are somehow in contact with affiliates, the "normal" person doesn't know know about the restock.


What is this 'normal' word of which you speak?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Sep 19, 2014)

error message?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

But it is like setting fire to something huge, most in the community knows


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 19, 2014)

I am just hoping for snails!!!  What a surprise!


----------



## amidea (Sep 19, 2014)

sorry, double post!  but meant to add that the website redirects me to http://www.memebox.com/maintenance/ !


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I'm going to be disappointed after all this build up. I can totally see me panic buying something if the boxes I want aren't restocked. And I'm honestly not expecting the boxes I want to restock.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> I am just hoping for snails!!! What a surprise!


I currently have a snail mask on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

The site is still up for me.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got Page Monitor refreshing for several pages on their site and I'm not seeing any changes either. Hoping they go up while I'm still at work and not when I leave in an hour!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

My jackpot box was just delivered, I got a 6th place box! Only 2 items in it that I already had!


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

how much longer are they going to make us wait!!...!!!


----------



## amidea (Sep 19, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> The site is still up for me.


guess i'm the only one getting updates  :lol: by which i really mean it's just broken for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

New boxes made it up at reg. prices. Prioritize, Memebox!!


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> What is this 'normal' word of which you speak?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure myself what I mean   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

While I'm waiting, I have a rather stupid question for you all: I often see people posting about the number of boxes left. Where can you see how many boxes are left?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

catyz said:


> how much longer are they going to make us wait!!...!!!


Seriously! Even an email announcement would be appreciated at this point, if for some reason it is going to take hours more...


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Seriously! Even an email announcement would be appreciated at this point, if for some reason it is going to take hours more...


maybe they didn't expect the huge turn out! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

A ready to ship tab has been added


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

I think they did state a range of hours - I thought it was between 12pm to 3 pm PST. 

I know that the email just stated



> > *Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!*
> >
> >
> > Last chance to pick up all-time Memebox fan favorites
> > ...


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

Yep, and nothing I wanted. Sigh. Wallet is safe for another day!


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Liv said:


> I'm not sure myself what I mean   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> While I'm waiting, I have a rather stupid question for you all: I often see people posting about the number of boxes left. Where can you see how many boxes are left?


Add the box to your cart and then play around with the quantity you want to order. You'll get a message if you add more than are available.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

catyz said:


> maybe they didn't expect the huge turn out! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're probably just happy they are an online store at this point. I imagine them having images of Black Friday and trampled sales staff in their heads if they had a physical location, lol!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Yep, and nothing I wanted. Sigh. Wallet is safe for another day!


if those are the boxes, woop de do!  lol

I really was looking for mask #2 and scrub box


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 19, 2014)

how did some of these already sell out?!

i want the snail box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

And...I'm pissed off! Anyone else?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

Please tell me that isn't it.


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Add the box to your cart and then play around with the quantity you want to order. You'll get a message if you add more than are available.


Oh okay, thanks so much!


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

It's just brightening and the most recent scentboxes...?


----------



## tulosai (Sep 19, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> And...I'm pissed off! Anyone else?


Not pissed off but pretty disappointed. Fortunately though my wallet is safe.  Only one that would have tempted me even remotely is Snail 1 and it was a goner before I even got there.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> how did some of these already sell out?!
> 
> i want the snail box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I REALLY hope they just haven't finished restocking those ones, because I am going to be so upset!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't want ANY of the RTS


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

Well... Favorite boxes? And that's it?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

so its just like the last restock nothing rely, at least it tok 10 minutes for boxes to sell out last time, I'm so glad i got my stash sorted before, oh well off to buy new iPhone cases instead,


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> how did some of these already sell out?!
> 
> i want the snail box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, they are slowing changing the sold out to in stock...


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

It looks like they are added the in stock to the boxes toward the bottom now. So Snail 1 may still have hope!


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

For the person wanting the snail box; it's in stock now


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 19, 2014)

Woah un-favorite boxes much? Were hoping for some prev mask editions and good global ones..


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

snail is up


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

Didn't bother in the end


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 19, 2014)

Global#14 up


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you guys reckon that was all....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Woah un-favorite boxes much? Were hoping for some prev mask editions and good global ones..


yep.  Office Essentials - a favorite?  Sweet Shop &amp; Florals - favorite?

The Cooling Care is very much worth its price tag.    I wouldn't waste a breath on the Pomegranate box - memebox was so stingy on that one.


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

so far nothing i want to buy.. wonder if they are going to add more...?


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm hoping maybe some more will go up in a few? is that foolish? None of these are super exciting.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Do you guys reckon that was all....


Yep. I'm not seeing any other movement on Page Monitor since they changed the boxes to "add to cart" from "sold out"


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

I picked up Snail 1, since it was on my wish list. But I was really hoping for some Mask boxes and Honey 1.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep.  Office Essentials - a favorite?  Sweet Shop &amp; Florals - favorite?
> 
> The Cooling Care is very much worth its price tag.    I wouldn't waste a breath on the Pomegranate box - memebox was so stingy on that one.


Cooling Care is one of my favorite boxes, but not one that I need a replacement of just yet.


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

I want Skincare memespies!

(Especially since Benton isn't sold on Koreadepart...)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Global#14 up


I think most of us got #14. It's a great box. The others- just aren't, IMO.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 19, 2014)

Are any of these restocks something you all would recommend to newer members?


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm really just hoping on Milk or Grapefruit.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Are any of these restocks something you all would recommend to newer members?


Global 14 is really nice.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> Cooling Care is one of my favorite boxes, but not one that I need a replacement of just yet.


it is a great box - I got two of them back in the summer so I don't need another one yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

After re-reading some reviews on the restocked boxes, I'm not going to bother with any of them. Nothing I absolutely need.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 19, 2014)

Snail success!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Are any of these restocks something you all would recommend to newer members?


Cooling Care and I did like smile care (not everyone did!!  some folks had issues with the lip scrub leaking, I did not)
oh and tropical fruits is also a great box.

here are some cards for those boxes  (I put it in spoilers cause they are big)



Spoiler


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

This is only for 48 hours, so I'd say WYSIWYG


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Global 14 is really nice.


And Lucky #7 isn't too bad. But I'm a sucker for a cleanser.


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

Has anyone tried the eye cream from the snail box?

Seriously considering buying it now to soothe my disappointment =|


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> And Lucky #7 isn't too bad. But I'm a sucker for a cleanser.


What's in Lucky 7? I think I got 6 but not 7..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is a great box - I got two of them back in the summer so I don't need another one yet.


i got 2 of these boxes back in the summer great box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I am using sleep pack atm and it is great


----------



## athy (Sep 19, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> And Lucky #7 isn't too bad. But I'm a sucker for a cleanser.


I didn't like the lucky #7 because the mud mask stank xD

I couldn't bear the smell of it so washed it off and never used it again...


----------



## JustBran (Sep 19, 2014)

Caved and got the snail box. First time I spent more than $25 for a box. I hope I love it. Now off to free donuts for pirate day at krispy kreme with my daughter!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What's in Lucky 7? I think I got 6 but not 7..


*This isn't my blog, but it's the only place I can see the products. Don't guess many got it:*

http://thefakeup.com/memebox-lucky-box-7/


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

athy said:


> I didn't like the lucky #7 because the mud mask stank xD
> 
> I couldn't bear the smell of it so washed it off and never used it again...


Stinky skin care is a definite deal breaker for me. TY for the heads up!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Bit of an anticlimax that!

Someone posted this on FB from the email  "Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!"

DO you think they might start doing it every friday :S


----------



## Fae (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm no interested in any of the boxes! I hope they're going to add more!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

I feel SO sad. I wanted just ONE cute box- either MCW 1 or CutiePieMarzia.. neither one are restocks, of course.


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

No Makeup Makeup is the first Sold Out casualty.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Well kind of a let down, but I grabbed some things I missed and things I wanted doubles of.  Got LB #7, Global #14 (YES, love it!), Brightening and Snails #1.

Not horrible, not thrilling either! 

This is such a fun community on this thread!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

Gotta be honest: the chicken wings beat the restock. Maybe there will be more? I've added the restock page to the memeupdate system.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Could someone just message me a 6 digit coupon code if they have one available, I've used up my 4 digit on everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Got one, thank you!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> No Makeup Makeup is the first Sold Out casualty.


Oh man, I really thought it would be one of those el cheapo scent boxes or the nails from he!! boxes, ROFLOL.

Glad some people out there are happy with new boxes though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

I bet those scent boxes just fly out...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Gotta be honest: the chicken wings beat the restock. Maybe there will be more? I've added the restock page to the memeupdate system.


What chicken wings? Did you eat hot wings?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Bit of an anticlimax that!
> 
> Someone posted this on FB from the email  "Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!"
> 
> DO you think they might start doing it every friday :S


Nope, I think it means that starting Friday on Memetime, and going for 48 hours on Memetime, the boxes we see will be restocked until we can't stand to look at them any longer.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

Is that it? All this build up and that's all? Yeah, Memebox.

ETA: But I suppose it was really our build-up even though they said they would be restocking our favorites. We know what we are told and what actually happens isn't ever quite the same. :/


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Bit of an anticlimax that!
> 
> Someone posted this on FB from the email  "Starting this Friday Sept. 19th: Friday's favorite boxes get restocked!"
> 
> DO you think they might start doing it every friday :S


If this is how they kick off the first Friday of restocks, I afraid to see what the rest of them will look like.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What chicken wings? Did you eat hot wings?


Korean chicken wings! Oh, yeah, they're awesomely spicy! LOL I think Memebox should hold an event for fans at a chicken place--wings n' makeup things. So my style. ahahaha


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I bet those scent boxes just fly out...


Yep, that's what I thought when I saw them. Actually scared my sleeping dog whooping with derision.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

Geez...I dont even bother now. Am too tired today..Maybe Monday boxes will me more..stimulating. Memebox #14 is worth it tho.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> If this is how they kick off the first Friday of restocks, I afraid to see what the rest of them will look like.


will this be a normal thing now? the friday restocks.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is that it? All this build up and that's all? Yeah, Memebox.


I am glad I bought stuff on ebay...lovely volcanic mud and scrubs.

off to grab a charbucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 19, 2014)

If this isn't getting any better, I'm gonna go place an order at honestskin! ^^

I was hoping for skincare or zero cosmetics!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I...Wait, they're not adding anymore now?...That's it?!


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

... And Brightening down too.


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

I gotta say, thank god for them that they haven't even sent an email about the event to everyone


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 19, 2014)

And #18 available in the shop now! Seriously going to have to keep using this Page Monitor thing!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 19, 2014)

OOo Global #18 is up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 19, 2014)

I got snail &amp; Luckybox 7 as for me those two were worth it. And for I think the first time ever I actually got that $7 off shipping code to work!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

Dear Memebox,

You are like an old lover. He was so popular, and so proud of his accomplishments, just like you are. He had business cards with ALL his many degrees listed, just like you have now listed your magazine credentials on your pages. Drove a new BMW every few months, even wore a pinky ring ( but justified it because it was his " frat ring" from Harvard.. or Yale, I don't recall.

Alas, like you, he was all flash and no substance. The roses wilted, the cards were boring, the dinners extremely tedious ( he chewed as slowly as you load pages) and just like your sales, the good parts were over before I had time to get what I wanted.

So, this is it for you and me with the " restocks", Memebox. He lived, so will Memeworld.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm gonna go buy some more K- beauty from a real Korean store now.

Kisses and hugs, but no cigar, goodbye.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 19, 2014)

I spent $14 on a second moistfull instead


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> will this be a normal thing now? the friday restocks.


No clue, but if they are, they are starting off on the wrong foot.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 19, 2014)

Meeeehhhhh. Not impressed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

My mind keeps going to "...But Memebox wouldn't make a big deal out of THAT only to completely us down..." But uh, yeah, they totally would do this.

Also, them putting those nail shop sets into this...REALLY just makes it clear what utter rubbish this whole thing is.

We're onto you, Memebox. Trying to unload lots of check, and a couple good boxes (which will be sold out in minutes).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree, not too exciting, but I did buy 4 of them that I didn't have. I got Global #14, Cooling Care, Brightening and Snail 1. Got $5 affiliate and my 10% VIP Discount so not too bad.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Global 14 is really nice.





biancardi said:


> Cooling Care and I did like smile care (not everyone did!!  some folks had issues with the lip scrub leaking, I did not)
> 
> oh and tropical fruits is also a great box.
> 
> ...


Thank you both, this is beyond helpful!! Smile box looks good to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

Global 14 down too


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 19, 2014)

yay! got 2 snail boxes! one for my mom and one for me =]

......merry early christmas mom?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

LOL--this is all probably part of a plan to have only the sad nail boxes left on the page by the time the email goes out--someone will take pity and buy them all up just so we don't have to see them again.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL--this is all probably part of a plan to have only the sad nail boxes left on the page by the time the email goes out--someone will take pity and buy them all up just so we don't have to see them again.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Think I'll hop over to the FB page for some entertainment, lol! Three of the four I got are sold out, with the affiliate code and 10% VIP, I think it was worth it. Bummed to not have some better boxes though!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

By the way @@biancardi, Starbucks is my best friend! I'm there multiple times a day getting my fix! In Seattle you can't avoid them, probably the same for everywhere else two. I have 7 within 2 miles of my house, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Sep 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL--this is all probably part of a plan to have only the sad nail boxes left on the page by the time the email goes out--someone will take pity and buy them all up just so we don't have to see them again.


You might even be right   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Snail, Luckybox and Sweet Shop are also sold out now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

I had to get Global #18, ugh no more until at least Monday!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 19, 2014)

After seeing that #17 had sold out I grabbed the #17-19 bundle. I hate missing global boxes!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

darn I missed Snail... Thank you, dentist lady, for taking forever with my teeth... &gt;:|

#14 was the one we just got right?  That was good.

cooling care is good, brightening, too.

And honestly?  Pomegranate was a good box!  Not a good superbox but good.  If you have points, I think it would be worth it.  

The rest? Meh.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder if memebox finds us entertaining cause we come up with all these scenarios on what could possibly happen


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I am a terribly person.

Part of me is hoping that some people fall sucker to this and buy up those darn nail boxes just so we can be rid of them already.

I think Memebox learned their mistake, so hopefully they won't be doing those again.

(Wait, does this mean the nail polishes will go into other boxes? ...Um, okay, maybe having to look at those boxes all the time isn't the worst thing.)


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am a terribly person.
> 
> Part of me is hoping that some people fall sucker to this and buy up those darn nail boxes just so we can be rid of them already.
> 
> ...


or they might just do another jackpot with those in it....


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, I am going back to try to catch up on this thread now. I picked up 3 restocks and 3 new boxes, saving almost $40 between an affiliate discount and my 15% off $150 code. Sadly, I'm starting to regret a few decisions I made. Wish I had realized how great Global 14 was, but I didn't. Also missed out on Brightening. And I'm not so sure I should have gotten Tropical after all. Or Pomegranate for that matter. Anyway, here's what I got:

1. Tropical

2. Cooling Care

3. Pomegranate (low box value, but I will use everything in the box I guess)

4. Citrus

5. Little Mermaid

6. Miracle Masks

I did go to Meme's facebook global page to post something about doing restocks next month. I'd love it if I had some MUT support on this. Here's what I said:

Just got 3 restocks--Tropical, Pomegranate, and Cooling. Would've gotten Brightening, but it sold out as I was checking out. Please do a restock in early OCTOBER including the following: Mask Edition 4, Coffee Break with Dani, My Cute Wishlist #1, Herbal, OMG #1, and OMG #2. I might also get Brightening if you brought it back. I know lots of ladies on Makeup Talk are excited for all these boxes (with the exception of Herbal, which is just something I want). If you'd stock a decent amount, they'd still sell well. So please bring them back next month, but not earlier than that as I am broke from this restock!

Oh, and also Luckybox #5. Definitely Luckybox #5!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

i just seen global 18 and bought it as my xmas pressie to my self for all the long shifts  I'm doing november and december cooking for al the xmas parties and weddings we have at work,


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i just seen global 18 and bought it as my xmas pressie to my self for all the long shifts  I'm doing november and december cooking for al the xmas parties and weddings we have at work,


you didn't purchase the bundle? or is this just an extra?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Got 2 whole Memepoints for ordering the craptastic Thumbs Down box! Thanks for giving me these AFTER the restocks Meme...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Got 2 whole Memepoints for ordering the craptastic Thumbs Down box! Thanks for giving me these AFTER the restocks Meme...


why did they give you 2 memepoints for the box? Just to be grateful that you didn't cancel?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

re: restocks. I don't want them to do this again. If a box happens to turn up because it was returned to them (bad address) or the person cancelled, fine. but this was such a let down and people have their OWN PERSONAL choices of what boxes they want to be restocked. My choices were not "popular" ones and some that are mentioned here, I have no interest in. So, I would rather they just not restock, because people are just going to be unhappy no matter what - unless they restock EVERYTHING

I just want them to focus on better NEWER boxes, better Customer Service and lower that damn express shipping down to 10.99!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I think Memebox pays more attention to what we say on here, than they do on Facebook, to be honest.

(Especially with them deleting comments that point out real problems, yet keeping ones with people whining about silly things that shouldn't even be posted on a company's profile.)

ETA: Oh my goodness, this was not directed at anyone or anything posted in here, to be clear!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

A clean slate is nice. Maybe they should just do a restock every month instead if a few here and there as they get returned. Or it could be a VIP perk...first dibs, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 19, 2014)

Why didn't we get VIP pricing on the new global 18 box? Would've prefered buying it with my 15% of this morning instead of paying 24.99 now -.-


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why did they give you 2 memepoints for the box? Just to be grateful that you didn't cancel?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha probably! But really, no idea, I just got an email about it. Box sucks though!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> A clean slate is nice. Maybe they should just do a restock every month instead if a few here and there as they get returned. Or it could be a VIP perk...first dibs, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they should install a waitlist. First come, first serve. If a box sells out, you go on a waitlist - set up the payment for it (you aren't charged unless the box comes back into stock) and then if a box comes into stock, memebox will automatically charge the account that is next in line. If the CC is declined, you lost out, and it moves to the next person in line

You should have a way to cancel a waitlist as well.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Why didn't we get VIP pricing on the new global 18 box? Would've prefered buying it with my 15% of this morning instead of paying 24.99 now -.-


Have we gotten a VIP pricing on globals before? I don't remember...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they should install a waitlist. First come, first serve. If a box sells out, you go on a waitlist - set up the payment for it (you aren't charged unless the box comes back into stock) and then if a box comes into stock, memebox will automatically charge the account that is next in line. If the CC is declined, you lost out, and it moves to the next person in line
> 
> You should have a way to cancel a waitlist as well.


I've mentioned this, I swear it would be the best thing they ever did. Not only will it make customers happy (and it's so much less random!) But Memebox would get FULL price, since we would not be able to use coupons! It's the ONLY way I will EVER pay full price for a Memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Have we gotten a VIP pricing on globals before? I don't remember...


Think Globak 17 were at VIP or am I mistaken?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you didn't purchase the bundle? or is this just an extra?


an extra lol, so it don't count in the overall box number collection


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

So what do think girls, call it a day? I lost snail during checkout but have still have a few other items in my cart, not restock. End of the road for Memeboxes dubious Friday restock?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> an extra lol, so it don't count in the overall box number collection


haha

I got stuck with an extra global 16, I believe, because I purchased it first. then a few weeks later, they released the bundle...sigh.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm one of those wretched people that buys the individual box, then buys the bundle if it's released, then cancels original box.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

Ahh I am so relieved I missed the restocks because I would have definitely wanted snail and global 14!

I've got so many boxes coming to me and I really want to get the mask box and the new global box, so I really think I should save my  pennies and cool it for a bit lol. 

It definitely wasn't as exciting as I thought it was going to be. I thought it was hilarious that they tossed those nail boxes in the mix as if they were these hot sellers or something LOL They might as well give those boxes away as gifts with purchase since they can't seem to get rid of them.


----------



## had706 (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha
> 
> I got stuck with an extra global 16, I believe, because I purchased it first. then a few weeks later, they released the bundle...sigh.


I just realized I would probably get in trouble for posting this out of the trade area


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh I am so relieved I missed the restocks because I would have definitely wanted snail and global 14!
> 
> I've got so many boxes coming to me and I really want to get the mask box and the new global box, so I really think I should save my  pennies and cool it for a bit lol.
> 
> It definitely wasn't as exciting as I thought it was going to be. I thought it was hilarious that they tossed those nail boxes in the mix as if they were these hot sellers or something LOL They might as well give those boxes away as gifts with purchase since they can't seem to get rid of them.


dont knock it our next giveaways will be nail boxes for real. 

I'm trying to sell the boxes to people on facbook even they won't buy, lol. so i fear it will be buy this great fantastic box of ? but take this damn nail box as the other box in the bundle cause we stuck with them and you soooooo need to have polish in your life.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh I am so relieved I missed the restocks because I would have definitely wanted snail and global 14!
> 
> I've got so many boxes coming to me and I really want to get the mask box and the new global box, so I really think I should save my  pennies and cool it for a bit lol.
> 
> It definitely wasn't as exciting as I thought it was going to be. I thought it was hilarious that they tossed those nail boxes in the mix as if they were these hot sellers or something LOL They might as well give those boxes away as gifts with purchase since they can't seem to get rid of them.


the same with the floral &amp; sweet shop boxes!!!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

They could gift the nail boxes to Memebox employees for Christmas or something


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> dont knock it our next giveaways will be nail boxes for real.
> 
> I'm trying to sell the boxes to people on facbook even they won't buy, lol. so i fear it will be buy this great fantastic box of ? but take this damn nail box as the other box in the bundle cause we stuck with them and you soooooo need to have polish in your life.


not one of my readers purchased those boxes thru my links!! lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 19, 2014)

Global #13 is still available, what's wrong? Y'all don't want more Korean tampons??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. LMFAO!

The wait list for sold out boxes is brilliant and easily done and then they wouldn't have to work their programmers/techs every time a box floated back to them. They're dumb...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not one of my readers purchased those boxes thru my links!! lol


nor my readers either they said no way even the ones not in europe.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> They could gift the nail boxes to Memebox employees for Christmas or something


No, no, no! Don't give them any ideas!

The last thing we need is Memebox losing the customer service they only recently even acquired!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No, no, no! Don't give them any ideas!
> 
> The last thing we need is Memebox losing the customer service they only recently even acquired!


yes thats true we had a new CS  person last night JK, so there is lupita,lana,lani and jk,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Have we gotten a VIP pricing on globals before? I don't remember...


Well, I didn't get a freaking discount on *Global 18*.

However, I did create a new acct. and used one of your codes,  @Biancardi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes thats true we had a new CS  person last night JK, so there is lupita,lana,lani and jk,


and lucy. I have a lucy now


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, I didn't get a freaking discount on *Global 18*.
> 
> However, I did create a new acct. and used one of your codes,  @Biancardi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thank you!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

A woman named Lupita apparently seems to be assigned solely to cancelled boxes.

And a woman named something else that starts with an L, only ever responds to me to tell me that it will be 2-3 days before I get a response.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A woman named Lupita apparently seems to be assigned solely to cancelled boxes.
> 
> And a woman named something else that starts with an L, only ever responds to me to tell me that it will be 2-3 days before I get a response.


LC? I've gotten her as well. She was the one handling my final USA exclusives issue and she was like - we aren't ignoring you - it will be 2-3 days. I responded that it has been over a month with promises that never came true (like the one a few weeks ago, where they said "do you want us to send out the items in stock and then when that ONE product is in, send it separately?" and I responded YES!!) and I said that updates would be good, as I have been waiting a lot longer than 2-3 days.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 19, 2014)

Not really into nail boxes cause I'm picky about the color but if Memebox US's nail box looks anything like Memebox Korea's I might just be more inclined to get it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dlmoTMujDU That's the video showing the items in the box and yeah.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

@@Mimimaro They seem to have more nail appliques and toppers and stuff.

I want tattoos :X I did not just say that aloud. Yeah, gimme the tattoo stamper, memebox.


----------



## Fae (Sep 19, 2014)

For some time, the responses were really quick! Now I feel like they're slowing down again!

I'm really disappointed with cute 2! Also, my floral boy is still not here... I think I'll stop buying boxes, until my floral problem gets sorted out!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A woman named Lupita apparently seems to be assigned solely to cancelled boxes.
> 
> And a woman named something else that starts with an L, only ever responds to me to tell me that it will be 2-3 days before I get a response.


They all have L names!! 

I was dealing with the girl Lauren (affiliate mail) and she was super efficient. Yay~  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 19, 2014)

Fae said:


> For some time, the responses were really quick! Now I feel like they're slowing down again!
> 
> I'm really disappointed with cute 2! Also, my floral boy is still not here... I think I'll stop buying boxes, until my floral problem gets sorted out!


You are not the only one! My tropical box was missing, I emailed them and they said the tracking will be updated...but now it is missing again from my order page. humm...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!


YW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've used up all my " like button" for today. This thread has been hilarious with the dead fish disappointment- might as well laugh about it.

I got #18 and also realized I didn't have KMW newest version. So I got 2 boxes. Then bought a ton more masks from US sellers so I'll get some masks before Christmas- Korean shipping being what it is and the holidays being what they are everywhere.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> You are not the only one! My tropical box was missing, I emailed them and they said the tracking will be updated...but now it is missing again from my order page. humm...


Well, you can always buy another one now, LOL. Just teasing you. I'd ask for a refund. Biancardi got yellow nail polish.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 19, 2014)

So I went out for drinks after work reluctantly, thinking I'd miss my chance to get Scrub and Skincare. Good thing I had that martini, guys! Makes me feel pretty mellow instead of disappointed.

(Caramel martini, btw. AMAZEBALLS. Almost better than a sheet mask sale. Almost.)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, you can always buy another one now, LOL. Just teasing you. I'd ask for a refund. Biancardi got yellow nail polish.


which wasn't THAT bad except I ordered 2 boxes and got TWO yellow nailpolishes - lol

I did order from konad's site the lychee &amp; grapefruit and I got them the other day - FAST shipping! They were on sale too over there, so that was good.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So I went out for drinks after work reluctantly, thinking I'd miss my chance to get Scrub and Skincare. Good thing I had that martini, guys! Makes me feel pretty mellow instead of disappointed.
> 
> (Caramel martini, btw. AMAZEBALLS. Almost better than a sheet mask sale. Almost.)


i don't like martini's, but I will take a vodka and tonic with a twist of lime anyday!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't believe there has ever been VIP pricing on a Global box.  So don't feel bad, you didn't miss out on a discount.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did get an email saying I got two points but I didn't get two points :\  Oh, well.  Still getting #18.  I still think they're the best.  And when I'm bored of all other Memeboxes, I'll probably still get the Globals.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 19, 2014)

I've mostly dealt with Lupita, but I finally got a response today about the missing review products that were supposed to be sent in August from Lauren.

She said she wasn't sure what was up and apologized for the reply taking so long, and explained that she's been working on back logged tickets as fast as possible. She said she had to get in touch with the Korean office about what was going on with the review products and get back to me...so it looks like all the new CS reps are located in the California office.

I do think they are being as efficient as they possibly can, which I appreciate. I used to go a month without hearing back or not hearing back at all, and it now seems like they're actually trying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So I went out for drinks after work reluctantly, thinking I'd miss my chance to get Scrub and Skincare. Good thing I had that martini, guys! Makes me feel pretty mellow instead of disappointed.
> 
> (Caramel martini, btw. AMAZEBALLS. Almost better than a sheet mask sale. Almost.)


I want caramels and a big bottle of great wine. Unfortunately,my husband doesn't drink wine and the last time I bought the vintage and vintnor that I wanted, it was so expensive that I drank the entire bottle. Then called the BMW dealership and ordered a new car- which I am now driving.

So I don't drink now. It worked out fine when I was married to someone else because he shared the bottle and also kept me from getting sick or stupid.My entire bio family are addicts, recovering addicts and alcoholics. ( I was adopted as a tiny baby thank heavens, or I'd be right in there with them).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> which wasn't THAT bad except I ordered 2 boxes and got TWO yellow nailpolishes - lol
> 
> I did order from konad's site the lychee &amp; grapefruit and I got them the other day - FAST shipping! They were on sale too over there, so that was good.


I saw the photos. It was a hideous shade of nail polish. I'm so glad you got pretty replacements.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I didn't mind the restock thing today. Sure, the boxes weren't what I wanted but that's fine. If they did random restocks every Friday I'd be okay with that. I didn't really have high expectations for the restocks, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, so I get to pay Memebox a HUGE COMPLIMENT! I just got an unexpected delivery from DHL. I thought maybe it was my collagen ampoule to replace the broken one I got. Nope. It was my All About Lips box that was mailed out YESTERDAY. That's right. I got the All About Eyes box by mistake, did NOT even send them an email about it, and they sent out a replacement without me even having to notify them of the mistake. HUGELY IMPRESSIVE. Keep that up Memebox and I'll be singing your praises everywhere. I am in shock. Now, I get to go to Zaxby's with my hubby sporting a new lip gloss *and* I got a free All About Eyes box in the process. First time Memebox made a mistake and went overboard in correcting it so that I'm actually happier in the long run than I would have been if they had not messed up in the first place, lol.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 19, 2014)

Picked up the newest mask box, Zero Cosmetics, and the Snail box using an affiliate discount and the 10% off coupon. Realized I should have tried the SHIPFORCHEAP3 and that would have saved me a few more buck... oh well. Was about to get the Blogger's box too, but after so many have been burned by the thumb's up... 

Pretty disappointed that there wasn't Skincare, though. :/


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone else get 2 points for ordering a previous mask box? The email says boxes 1-4 qualified for it. It expires in two days and I'm not sure if I'll end up using them or not.


----------



## engawa (Sep 19, 2014)

I didn't get/want anything from the restock either--but did pick up the Thumbs Up 2 &amp; Mask bundle. Really crossing my fingers that the Thumbs Up 2 will be better. I'm just such a sucker for "best of the best" themes....got both of Korea's Most Wanted too. 

Did anyone get September VIP points? This is my first month as a VIP...when do they usually give out the points?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

engawa said:


> Did anyone get September VIP points? This is my first month as a VIP...when do they usually give out the points?


No, it hasn't really been a consistent thing, so we don't know when, how many, or even if we will get VIP points.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 19, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Picked up the newest mask box, Zero Cosmetics, and the Snail box using an affiliate discount and the 10% off coupon. Realized I should have tried the SHIPFORCHEAP3 and that would have saved me a few more buck... oh well. Was about to get the Blogger's box too, but after so many have been burned by the thumb's up...
> 
> Pretty disappointed that there wasn't Skincare, though. :/


Zero cosmetics was in the restocks list?!


----------



## engawa (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> No, it hasn't really been a consistent thing, so we don't know when, how many, or even if we will get VIP points.


So disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Memebox is almost reaching their one year global anniversary right? Can't believe how inconsistent and unreliable they are even after one year.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 19, 2014)

engawa said:


> So disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Memebox is almost reaching their one year global anniversary right? Can't believe how inconsistent and unreliable they are even after one year.


I think they are making strides in the right direction. They quickly exploded bigger than I think they or anyone imagined, so it's definitely some growing pains at the moment, but I think the changes we've seen with customer service alone is making it better for everyone.


----------



## engawa (Sep 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think they are making strides in the right direction. They quickly exploded bigger than I think they or anyone imagined, so it's definitely some growing pains at the moment, but I think the changes we've seen with customer service alone is making it better for everyone.


But compared to the Memebox Korea site, which I'm sure is just as popular if not more, I feel like we're lacking so much. Maybe it's the language barrier. I am happy to see all the changes in CS that you guys are talking about though. I just wish Memebox can be a little more transparent with their customers so I don't feel like half the time I'm being scammed -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

I can't believe there aren't any Whole Grain 2 or Moisture Surge spoilers yet!!!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Zero cosmetics was in the restocks list?!


OOPS sorry!! I meant No Makeup Makeup. I have Zero Cosmetics in front of me right now, which is probably why I wrote that. My bad :x



blinded said:


> Anyone else get 2 points for ordering a previous mask box? The email says boxes 1-4 qualified for it. It expires in two days and I'm not sure if I'll end up using them or not.


I haven't. Wish I did so I could have used them on my order today...


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Anyone else get 2 points for ordering a previous mask box? The email says boxes 1-4 qualified for it. It expires in two days and I'm not sure if I'll end up using them or not.


They're giving out mask points now? I had to email to get points for the Princess box I bought (which I received pretty quickly) so wondering if I should email about points for the mask box. Did anyone else get points for buying a mask box?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 19, 2014)

I felt sorry for the wonderful Cooling Care Memeboxes sitting all alone with the hokey nail boxes so I bought one.  Since I live in the middle of a desert, I can use the products from my first box almost all winter long, then start on the second box.

Or, that was my rationale, anyway. Mostly, I just loved the box the first time around and think it's a very useful one for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> They're giving out mask points now? I had to email to get points for the Princess box I bought (which I received pretty quickly) so wondering if I should email about points for the mask box. Did anyone else get points for buying a mask box?


I didn't and I purchased every one that they ever came out with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I felt sorry for the wonderful Cooling Care Memeboxes sitting all alone with the hokey nail boxes so I bought one.  Since I live in the middle of a desert, I can use the products from my first box almost all winter long, then start on the second box.
> 
> Or, that was my rationale, anyway. Mostly, I just loved the box the first time around and think it's a very useful one for me.


It's such a useful box. It's good to have a back up. I bought a 2nd one, a while ago.

I really like the cleanser, despite it's packaging and corny name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

Can some one post the email with mask points? I bought so many of them but didn't get any pts...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 19, 2014)

catyz said:


> Can some one post the email with mask points? I bought so many of them but didn't get any pts...


I havent seen an email but people have the points listed as 'mask points' or 'thumbs up' points so its linked to both of them


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

I would so buy The Little Mermaid box if I had some points....maybe I'll email them. It worked with the princess box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Anyone else get 2 points for ordering a previous mask box? The email says boxes 1-4 qualified for it. It expires in two days and I'm not sure if I'll end up using them or not.


can you post the email, because I ordered number 4 and I didn't get 2 points.

I email them with the email and then they give me the points


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> can you post the email, because I ordered number 4 and I didn't get 2 points.
> 
> I email them with the email and then they give me the points


I didn't even email them with the email for the princess box, I just said I heard people were getting 3 points for buying the boxes and could I get the points. A few hours later, I got 3 points! I didn't even give them my order number, lol, didn't even cross my mind!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I sent an email with my order number for the princess boxes, and said we were supposed to receive points for purchasing previous princess boxes, and immediately was given them (less than an hour after emailing them). Just tried this for the Thumbs Up box, we'll see what happens.

I'll try for the mask as well.

Gosh, I sure buy a lot of boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 19, 2014)

After a super stressful past couple of weeks,

I can finally unwind at home and relax with my boxes.

I am calling tonight..."Meme, Myself and I".


----------



## engawa (Sep 19, 2014)

Just emailed Memebox for the Thumbs Up box points and got a reply and my points in 2 minutes!!! Record timing, from "Lucy". I feel this justifies the not so great box...I am so easily satisfied.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 19, 2014)

LOL its a battle field out there O_O


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

my 2 points expires tomorrow night!! lol 

good grief.  I guess I will look at the USA exclusives area.


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

I just emailed about the mask point and lucy replied in one sec and gave me the points after i gave her my order number! I'm extremely pleasantly surprised! This is terrific.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

so I got - as some of the black masks came back in stock - not the detox, however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Premium Syn-ake Black Mask USK00012 $3.00 Ordered: *2* $6.00 

The Style Green Tea Lip &amp; Eye Makeup Remover US000064 $8.00 Ordered: *1* $8.00

Honey Moist Black Mask 30g USK00010 $3.00 Ordered: *2* $6.00 

Ginseng Nutritious Black Mask 30g USK00011 $3.00 Ordered: *1* $3.00


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

catyz said:


> I just emailed about the mask point and lucy replied in one sec and gave me the points after i gave her my order number! I'm extremely pleasantly surprised! This is terrific.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


check to see when they expire....you may have to use them within 24 hours


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

does anyone have a 6 digit coupon code that you can pm me? Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi, yea, that's why I want to buy something now but need a 6 digit coupon, lol!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

catyz said:


> does anyone have a 6 digit coupon code that you can pm me? Thank you in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi, yea, that's why I want to buy something now but need a 6 digit coupon, lol!


I just pm'd you...


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Here's the top of the email that mentions the points. It says 1 day, but when I looked at the info in my account it seems like it's 48 hours.
 



 
That's a tiny picture, I don't really think I know how to put pictures in my posts.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

Has there ever been Skinfood products in a box? I keep going back and forth on the Yogurt box. I know if I was putting it together I would include a Skinfood yogurt mask, but I think I'd be setting myself up for disappointment if that's the only reason I bought it.


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Here's the top of the email that mentions the points. It says 1 day, but when I looked at the info in my account it seems like it's 48 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tiny picture, I don't really think I know how to put pictures in my posts.


they gave me a day only but i used mine already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has there ever been Skinfood products in a box? I keep going back and forth on the Yogurt box. I know if I was putting it together I would include a Skinfood yogurt mask, but I think I'd be setting myself up for disappointment if that's the only reason I bought it.


I only received a skinfood bath salts in jasmine in the herbal box.

BTW - memebox must just WAIT until after we place a lot of orders to send out their newsletters  - oh well.

*Any shop USA order above **$20** ships FREE 9/19~9/21!*

And because we LOVE our newsletter subscribers, we are giving an additional *20% OFF on orders over $25 as a token of appreciation. Use this EXCLUSIVE promo code USA20OFF25 , Enjoy!*


----------



## cfisher (Sep 19, 2014)

I was browsing the "Featured in Memebox" section and noticed two items that I don't think were in previous boxes (and could find no evidence that they were when I searched).

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-in/pro-you-pore-fill-up-silky-cream#.VBzapvldUkc

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-in/whitening-cream#.VBzawfldUkc

Please tell me if I'm wrong about either/both items.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

I finally got around to using my aloe vera leaf extract from my aloe vera box and WOW.  I have to say that stuff has helped with some persistent pimples I had around my chin

I have to find more of this - it is the *Ramosu 100% Pure Extract Aloe Vera**http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=334479921*


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> It's such a useful box. It's good to have a back up. I bought a 2nd one, a while ago.
> 
> I really like the cleanser, despite it's packaging and corny name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Awesome foam cleanser? It really IS awesome though!!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I only received a skinfood bath salts in jasmine in the herbal box.
> 
> BTW - memebox must just WAIT until after we place a lot of orders to send out their newsletters  - oh well.
> 
> ...


I couldn't get the coupon code to work, weirdly. I had $25+ in my cart, but nothing would apply.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I finally got around to using my aloe vera leaf extract from my aloe vera box and WOW.  I have to say that stuff has helped with some persistent pimples I had around my chin
> 
> I have to find more of this - it is the *Ramosu 100% Pure Extract Aloe Vera**http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=334479921*


I've pinned that for later. Other than the missha trouble spot patches I haven't had much luck with anything that is supposed to clear up pimples.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've pinned that for later. Other than the missha trouble spot patches I haven't had much luck with anything that is supposed to clear up pimples.


I found them on memeshop you get 2 for 9.00

I got 3 of them (6 total) + my apple scrubs (2) because I have been wanting to purchase more of them.   I figured that the apple scrubs alone wasn't enough for me to order in memeshop, but these little aloe vera ampoules were!


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 19, 2014)

And the Citrus box has been acquired.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 19, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I couldn't get the coupon code to work, weirdly. I had $25+ in my cart, but nothing would apply.


Wouldn't work for me either. Granted, I wasn't actually going to place the order but just doing it out of curiosity really.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 19, 2014)

I have to say that the packaging on the missha green tea lip &amp; eye makeup remover is so cute!  it should be in a cute box.    It is a heart shape all the way thru the whole bottle

this isn't from my blog, but this is what it looks like


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say that the packaging on the missha green tea lip &amp; eye makeup remover is so cute!  it should be in a cute box.    It is a heart shape all the way thru the whole bottle
> 
> this isn't from my blog, but this is what it looks like


I ordered this in that 8/14 batch of stuff and finally got it today!! It smells amazing and is SUPER cute in person!! Really large too!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

Very cute!!!  I agree, would look great in a "cute" box!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

off to go wash my face with spider legs! err, extracts lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> off to go wash my face with spider legs! err, extracts lol


Let us know how you like it. I haven't tried it yet. Afraid when I open it, spiders will come out, agh!


----------



## suite500 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi.. Long time lurker here. Finally decided to join you memepros   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I finally got around to using my aloe vera leaf extract from my aloe vera box and WOW.  I have to say that stuff has helped with some persistent pimples I had around my chin
> 
> I have to find more of this - it is the *Ramosu 100% Pure Extract Aloe Vera**http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=334479921*


woo, that's making me want to try it soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 19, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Hi.. Long time lurker here. Finally decided to join you memepros


That's why I created an accout, too... much lurking and finally had to get in on the fun!! welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 20, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Hi.. Long time lurker here. Finally decided to join you memepros   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I finally got around to using my aloe vera leaf extract from my aloe vera box and WOW.  I have to say that stuff has helped with some persistent pimples I had around my chin
> 
> I have to find more of this - it is the *Ramosu 100% Pure Extract Aloe Vera**http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=334479921*


I used a little of mine from the Aloe box, but it doesn't seem to do much for my skin. :/


----------



## SecondStar (Sep 20, 2014)

I am new also   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have quite a few boxes coming, but today I picked up the Miracle Mask and Cooling Care boxes. I know it will take a few weeks, but I look forward to trying everything out.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 20, 2014)

SecondStar said:


> I am new also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have quite a few boxes coming, but today I picked up the Miracle Mask and Cooling Care boxes. I know it will take a few weeks, but I look forward to trying everything out.


Welcome! You guys are making me second guess if i should get the mask box too T_T


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 20, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Hi.. Long time lurker here. Finally decided to join you memepros   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





SecondStar said:


> I am new also   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have quite a few boxes coming, but today I picked up the Miracle Mask and Cooling Care boxes. I know it will take a few weeks, but I look forward to trying everything out.


Welcome both of you ^^


----------



## amidea (Sep 20, 2014)

a few thoughts on one of the OMG 2 products:



Spoiler



i just tried the bohr-effect carboxy gel mask and i'm guessing i wasn't the only one who didn't know what to expect.  i remember someone commenting that they weren't sure if it was a one time use product, but i would say that it is definitely a single use pack.  also, i was very confused as to why we would need to put additional gel _on top of_ the paper, but it all comes together now!  the gel actually does seem to react with the paper.  alone, the gel didn't have much bubbling action, but when i put on the paper mask, i could definitely tell they were interacting.  it wasn't nearly as extreme as that carbonated piggy mask, but it was definitely more than just layering a random piece of paper on top.  but the layer i put on my face wasn't really enough for the paper to absorb, so by adding the rest of the gel on top, i feel like i got the full effect of the interaction by ensuring the entire mask was covered with gel.  that being said, i would err on the side of putting slightly more than half on your face - when i finally got the paper mask thoroughly gelled up i felt like all the reaction was happening on the outside!

that being said, i did feel it on my skin and i do think my skin looked more even toned afterwards so i am pleased.  i would definitely use more if i had it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

SecondStar said:


> I am new also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have quite a few boxes coming, but today I picked up the Miracle Mask and Cooling Care boxes. I know it will take a few weeks, but I look forward to trying everything out.


Welcome to crazy town!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

amidea said:


> a few thoughts on one of the OMG 2 products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I saw this, I wasn't 100% sure what was special about this but, I'm about to slap it on and find out!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 20, 2014)

Glad I slept through the restocks, nothing worth waiting for for me. I wanted Zero, Fermented 2 and Korea's Most Wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got new Masks yesterday morning though and I'm getting the new Global today.

Last Friday I managed to grab Skincare during some random restock and I'm super happy about it, it should be here next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 20, 2014)

Glad I didn't wake up for early for the disappointing (to me) restocks! Some of them seem pretty good (like Snail), but not for me. 

The Cooling Care looks great, but it seems that it was bundled with a soap cleanser in the past, so I personally wouldn't get it unless it includes that cleanser again.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 20, 2014)

I did myself in this week averaging 3-4 hrs of sleep a night. I'm curled up in bed with tea (exciting Friday night, woo!) reading everybody's blogs on here. Meme-city, I lurve them. I've been trying to start one for months but get overwhelmed not even knowing where to start! But I have a big mouth, and sub to everything so seems like a good reason! Can someone point me to a good site for info or a forum, do we have one on here?!? Seems now that I'm sick and feeling crappy, I have the time!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 20, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Hi.. Long time lurker here. Finally decided to join you memepros   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *throws memebox confetti*


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 20, 2014)

amidea said:


> a few thoughts on one of the OMG 2 products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I know what I'll be trying out tomorrow night!

I really need to start using my masks because I've been slacking lately. I think that one will be good to get through because if anything takes more than one easy step to use, I tend to throw it aside and let it sit there, lol. I'm going to force myself to use it and hopefully it tones a bit!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've mostly dealt with Lupita, but I finally got a response today about the missing review products that were supposed to be sent in August from Lauren.
> 
> She said she wasn't sure what was up and apologized for the reply taking so long, and explained that she's been working on back logged tickets as fast as possible. She said she had to get in touch with the Korean office about what was going on with the review products and get back to me...so it looks like all the new CS reps are located in the California office.
> 
> I do think they are being as efficient as they possibly can, which I appreciate. I used to go a month without hearing back or not hearing back at all, and it now seems like they're actually trying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I agree things are looking up for the CS. At least we are hearing replies although the issues might not be entirely solved. That explains it. Their replies are no longer Kenglish-ish. Love it! And I can't praise this Lauren enough.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Let us know how you like it. I haven't tried it yet. Afraid when I open it, spiders will come out, agh!


ewww no! haha. I'll be extra cautious when I finally use it then   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have also decided to finally join in on the fun


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

welcome to the madness that is memebox


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, you can always buy another one now, LOL. Just teasing you. I'd ask for a refund. Biancardi got yellow nail polish.


Lol! I wouldn't   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I shot them an email...probably getting a reply latest Monday. 

Biancardi got yellow nail polish &lt;--- means? Am I missing something?

I came back to hundreds of new posts too. Urgh why does Earth have to rotate


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have also decided to finally join in on the fun


hey, nice name.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> welcome to the madness that is memebox


morning Jane, are you feeling better today?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Weekends are boring for the memeworld. Time to recuperate.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> morning Jane, are you feeling better today?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Weekends are boring for the memeworld. Time to recuperate.


I'm a bit better. appetite isn'tt really there though. gotta make another appointment monday i think.

On good side no appetite = weight loss

I got loads of reviews to do this weekend


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'm a bit better. appetite isn'tt really there though. gotta make another appointment monday i think.
> 
> On good side no appetite = weight loss
> 
> I got loads of reviews to do this weekend


Aww..sorry to hear that. Maybe light food will work- oats, porridge. Wish I could jet over and cook for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lol you are optimistic. And yeah lots to review, but don't overwork tho.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

not even chocolate appeals and i love love love chocolate


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not even chocolate appeals and i love love love chocolate


whoa. you need that appointment lady.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I saw him yesterday and I got some pills. Hopefully when I feel better it will return


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

yay cooling is sold out.... its a great box and great for those who have bought


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *throws memebox confetti*


Yes welcome to the group and threads .

Memebox doesn't do confetti @Miss Jexie get it right throws empty memeboxes en masse .


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yes welcome to the group and threads .
> 
> Memebox doesn't do confetti @Miss Jexie get it right throws empty memeboxes en masse .


no worms, worms.... has minor bunny moment


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was browsing the "Featured in Memebox" section and noticed two items that I don't think were in previous boxes (and could find no evidence that they were when I searched).
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-in/pro-you-pore-fill-up-silky-cream#.VBzapvldUkc
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind seeing the first one in the no more blackheads box! Has this product been in previous box?

Not satisfied with the restocks... I didn't get anything... Let's see what the next week brings! The next boxes will start getting shipped closer to Christmas! I hope they have a Christmas box that will arrive before I go away for Christmas...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope not in any boxes so far. what boxes are releasing in next few weeeks that they could fit it?

could be in global too


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I used a little of mine from the Aloe box, but it doesn't seem to do much for my skin. :/


What it did for me was soothe and dry out some of the acne that just was being stubborn around my chin  - but not dry out in a flakey mess way.  It seemed to speed up the process to heal those spots that were taking a while

It didn't do anything else for my skin, but that is what I noticed when I used it on my chin for the last few days.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol! I wouldn't   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So I shot them an email...probably getting a reply latest Monday.
> 
> ...


in my tropical fruits box, I go the pineapple (yellow) scented nailpolish


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> in my tropical fruits box, I go the pineapple (yellow) scented nailpolish


ahhh the box that got away..

I never got mine so idk. Too many boxes and products to keep up lol.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm jonesing for my next Memebox. 

My next delivery will be Global #15, my last was Jackpot.

October brings many deliveries but I know it won't be enough.

The only way I manage to survive between deliveries is to order more boxes and we all know how well that works out..

Anyone know when the next release will be?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I'm jonesing for my next Memebox.
> 
> My next delivery will be Global #15, my last was Jackpot.
> 
> ...


Monday, Wednesday and Thursday is the release schedule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Ive got 4 coming at the moment (cacao, moisture surge, honey and naked 24)  OH and snail now so 5, and then its October boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Anyone know when the next release will be?


At the moment is every Monday, Wednesday and Friday!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Monday, Wednesday and Thursday is the release schedule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Ive got 4 coming at the moment (cacao, moisture surge, honey and naked 24)  OH and snail now so 5, and then its October boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it on Thursday?! I thought it was Friday. Do you know what time UK time the releases usually are?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

normally about 7am/8am for vip. Monday, Wednesday and friday


----------



## Moey (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone had success using the "USA20OFF25" in the USA shop? It keeps telling me it's not a valid code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Sep 20, 2014)

I was so bored today, didn't buy any restocked box and I have 2 points that is expiring soon and there are no box that I want. At least today I got my naked box to play with, tomorrow my skin care box is arriving and during the next week my thumbs down and moisture surge is coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 20, 2014)

Sitting outside of my post office waiting to get a memebox! My tiny rural post office is open for only one hour. I am really not liking having to pick up boxes or sign slips and wait an extra couple of days.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 20, 2014)

About the moisture surge box...

I bought it for the chosungah kit

And guess what, it's on sale for 2,5$ on g market.

Looking forward see ing the meme value.

Meh.

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=161743915


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh well, i think im not going to order more boxes i never had the illusion of memebox playing much for anything, but... Oh well, you get it.

I can browse gmarket or koreadepart and see whats on sale, and decide whether i need it or i dont...

I Know it's not the point of a mystery box, but my last boxes suprised me in a bad way. Like oh theres something i already have, and something orange and something Thats about to expire, something not at all cute etc...

I dont Know. Im having a bad meme day i guess.

I can myself forgetting about disappointments, but...

I dont Know, what do you think?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I always tell myself I will cut down and I have but I never give up.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

@@Alex Z. Hahah yeah sorry I meant Friday, typed Thursday... been a long week! They have been anything from 4am to 9am this week, it varies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Tempted by rose and hair and body 4 bundle? Anyone else get them here...?

Its either that bundle, or the bloggers thumbs up..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I got none of those three but would get bundle as I know as a blogger I will spit feathers if I buy the bloggers and they muck it up


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got none of those three but would get bundle as I know as a blogger I will spit feathers if I buy the bloggers and they muck it up


I dont HATE the Thumbs Up 1 like a lot do but nothing excites me... Id get TU2 with the mask box, I def want mask and ariel was just trying to bump it up to $100 but I think ariel will sell out before next weeks releases.

Could always get Ariel with Cinderella...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I did debate getting it to get mask box quicker


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for some points so might wait for that and just get Ariel, thats the only one close to sell out, then try and put mask with some hopefully good boxes next week


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

for the little mermaid box, I know it is going to be earth &amp; sea stuff, but it would be a shame for them not to include this one - I did get it in my first honey box.  I wouldn't mind getting it again as it was a nice ampoule.  Very hydrating and I had no issues with it on my oily skin!

part of my review here:

*Beauty Recipe Propolis Magic Ampoule**http://www.brecipe.com/front/php/product.php?product_no=16&amp;main_cate_no=80&amp;display_group=1*  I could only find this product on a Korean only shopping website, but I was amused to see that they call this product “Little Mermaid Propolis Magic Ampoule”!

This product contains Galactomyces, Spirulina, Acai Berry, Rose Hip and other ingredients, of which one I must assume is honey!  This is a serum, so I will be happy to incorporate this into my skin regime – it is supposed to balance out my skin, even out skintone and promote radiance.   This is a very light weight serum and absorbs quickly into the skin.  Full size 30ml value $43.00

*What are Galactomyces?*  I have no idea, so I looked it up – this is a fermented enzyme from natural yeast extracts.  It is supposed to increase moisture and hydration to the skin, help control PH balance, brighten skin and naturally exfoliate.  More information *here**http://myungin.en.ecplaza.net/galactomyces--225765-3107835.html*.

*What is Spirulina?*  This is a form of blue-green algae that lives in warm, fresh water masses.  “_The high protein and amino acid content found in Spirulina (it has all essential amino acids in bioavailable forms) are a wonderful nutritional base and allow for the stimulation of endogenous production of collagen…_


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

I am hoping that they have some 'Princessy' things too, Im hoping for some Secret Key Snow White stuff in the SW box...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I am hoping that they have some 'Princessy' things too, Im hoping for some Secret Key Snow White stuff in the SW box...


seems possible. those milky dress stuff and niacinamide products= whitening.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

this isn't my blog but I found more little mermaid stuff!  the graphics are awful, but it does sound like a nice product!  They have 3 types.

http://ladyfoxmakeup.blogspot.com/2013/08/beauty-recipe-little-mermaid-aqua-moist.html

from ladyfoxmakeup blog:






Aqua Moist Cream / Ultra Riche Cream / Marin Hydro Gel  Combination Skin(Spring/Fall) / Dry Skin (Winter) / Oily Skin (Summer)

you can read more at her blog


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone tried the DAVI Le grand cru cream? I got a sample in Jackpot box. The full size costs $185 (according to davi webpage, not memebox card)!!!!! The cream is more like a balm. It looks a bit different than the image on the Davi website. How is yours, more like a balm or a cream? I am wondering if there is a problem with the product I have.

I tried also the T.P.O No-Wash Toner Sheet 30 pieces (Jackpot box again). I am confused, do I use them instead of a toner or instead of a make up remover?!?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I would use them as a cleansing wipe


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would use them as a cleansing wipe


that is how I used them.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is how I used them.


They are in my 'cleansing wipe' pile


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 20, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Sitting outside of my post office waiting to get a memebox! My tiny rural post office is open for only one hour. I am really not liking having to pick up boxes or sign slips and wait an extra couple of days.


One hour?! That's nuts! 

I hated signing slips and waiting when I lived in a bad neighborhood. They required us to do so, but now I just ask if they can leave it and they usually do. My mail mailman and mail lady are both very nice. I just tape a note that says "please leave korean package in pink bubble mailer" And then print my name, and sign it. This works for me for some reason but I hear it hasn't worked for a lot of other people. I just called my post office and told them what was going on, and then stopped and chatted with my mail people about it hoping that would solve the issue, and it did!

Even so, there's the occasional replacement mailman who doesn't get the memo and leaves me the pink slip of death. Nothing worse than seeing one of those in my mailbox lol


----------



## suite500 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes, ladies     

Making my first contribution: did no one else get this?!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

I got that but I am english lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 20, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, ladies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Making my first contribution: did no one else get this?!
> 
> ...


I got it, but it seems like the code isn't working for everyone, or something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I decided to pass on it. I'm saving the money I'd be spending and saving up to eventually buy the mask box or global 18. I'm broke this week so every time I have the chance to buy something, I turn it down and put a bit of money aside to reward myself LOL. I figure in a few days I'll be able to get the mask box if it hasn't already sold out by then!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, ladies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Making my first contribution: did no one else get this?!
> 
> ...


yes, got it last night AFTER I already purchased from the USA store.  It was posted here earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Sep 20, 2014)

I have got neither "mask points" nor "princess points" but got "lucky/global" points  to one account. Have you got more than one category of points to your account? I hopped that buying princess box, LB1 and one of the Mask boxes I should get , let's say, 8 points, but I've got only 3.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I have got neither "mask points" nor "princess points" but got "lucky/global" points  to one account. Have you got more than one category of points to your account? I hopped that buying princess box, LB1 and one of the Mask boxes I should get , let's say, 8 points, but I've got only 3.


I got princess points, I havent bought mask boxes or thumbs up, I havent got any global ones but I did buy a global bundle before so... I have no idea is basically the answer.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope not in any boxes so far. what boxes are releasing in next few weeeks that they could fit it?
> 
> could be in global too


I'm thinking that No More Blackheads box.

But I don't remember when it ships.


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 20, 2014)

Any guesses to which boxes we might see released this week?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

Snail, milk, honey?


----------



## blinded (Sep 20, 2014)

CHEAPSHIP2 to get $7 off shipping when you buy 2 or more boxes is back again. 

Memebox needs a spellchecker. On the site it says the code is Cheaship2


----------



## Jane George (Sep 20, 2014)

For all your chea shipping needs?


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I have got neither "mask points" nor "princess points" but got "lucky/global" points to one account. Have you got more than one category of points to your account? I hopped that buying princess box, LB1 and one of the Mask boxes I should get , let's say, 8 points, but I've got only 3.


Send them an email, I did &amp; got 3 Princess points, and I'm currently waiting on my mask points. Include the order number in the email so they don't have to come back &amp; ask you for it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I have got neither "mask points" nor "princess points" but got "lucky/global" points  to one account. Have you got more than one category of points to your account? I hopped that buying princess box, LB1 and one of the Mask boxes I should get , let's say, 8 points, but I've got only 3.



If you get these points, can you post if you got an email or what the exact wording is?  It is very helpful to every one else, as I have purchased a lot of boxes and I had to email memebox each time these points were given out.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What it did for me was soothe and dry out some of the acne that just was being stubborn around my chin  - but not dry out in a flakey mess way.  It seemed to speed up the process to heal those spots that were taking a while
> 
> It didn't do anything else for my skin, but that is what I noticed when I used it on my chin for the last few days.


Oh, that's good to hear! I have this patch on my cheek that just won't go away, maybe it'll help me there. I'll try it more consistently, thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 20, 2014)

I got this email on Thursday and have 3 points added to my account:

"We brought the highly requested Bounce Cheese Cream!! and guess what?!!

YOU are the special! We are giving away 3 Memepoints (Expire in 3 days) to everyone who's purchased either Luckybox #1, Globalbox #3, or Value Sets!

In fact, we already gave you the points So grab yours NOW before it's gone!!"


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I got this email on Thursday and have 3 points added to my account:
> 
> "We brought the highly requested Bounce Cheese Cream!! and guess what?!!
> 
> ...


so anyone who has purchased a value set got them (or is supposed to get them?)

I've ordered several value sets.   I didn't get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I emailed them.....thank you for that!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so anyone who has purchased a value set got them (or is supposed to get them?)
> 
> I've ordered several value sets. I didn't get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed them.....thank you for that!!


Is it ANY value set, or just a value set with the Lucky or Global boxes in them? I ordered the Berry/Gellin' value set....wonder if I should email them, too.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm thinking that No More Blackheads box.
> 
> But I don't remember when it ships.


It ships 21/10. I bought that one!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

It'll be a value set with those boxes as it's linked to people who've received the cheese


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 20, 2014)

The cheap shipping on two boxes, do I have to add three boxes, because the code is not working for just two boxes?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 20, 2014)

So home for the night and. i see you have all failed to buy the nail polish boxes . Can someone just buy them and Let us get into some great boxes


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The cheap shipping on two boxes, do I have to add three boxes, because the code is not working for just two boxes?


It does say "2 or more" boxes.

Hmm

And did anyone receive the points for previous boxes that contained cheese cream or must it be a recent purchase? I did get my cheese cream in some old memeboxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It does say "2 or more" boxes.
> 
> Hmm
> 
> ...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 20, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> No extra points and I had to email about my princess points so do I need to email about cheese points . Mask points. What was the other ones


Idk too..but I didn't get any email. @@boxnewbie mentioned the email included LB1 and global 3. I dont even know the order number because those were in the old site, right?

Also CHEAPSHIP2 only works for 2 boxes...for some reason. Hmm..


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry can't help you much. I did order lucky box 1 which contained the bounce cream when it first came out and I think I ordered global 3 (not so sure, but looking at the spoilers I know I have the fake lashes, the sunblock (finished a long time ago), the tony moly tint, etc). My boxes are all over the place right now. My 2 year old opens them and spread them all over the floor.

Maybe they want to give me the extra 3 points since I haven't purchased any recent box lately? Last box I ordered was the cafe box. Lol.

Edit to add: and the chocolate mania


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It'll be a value set with those boxes as it's linked to people who've received the cheese


luckybox 5 had the cream cheese in it, so shouldn't it be included?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 20, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I got this email on Thursday and have 3 points added to my account:
> 
> "We brought the highly requested Bounce Cheese Cream!! and guess what?!!
> 
> ...


I got luckybox1 global didn't get points . And to be fair it was in naked 1 and a few others . So we should all orderand what is it with mask boxes and global box points not got any of these emails


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

this is just awful.  I mean, they have given me the points, but I had to email them with my order numbers and I only knew about it because we all share the info here.

The non-MUT memeboxer isn't going to know this.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Just ordered mask 6 and Little Mermaid with the CHEAPSHIP2 code, worked for me fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 20, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> About the moisture surge box...
> 
> I bought it for the chosungah kit
> 
> ...


I've seen Chosungah items listed really cheap on Gmarket, but there was almost always a catch. When I tried to translate some of that, it's saying that the listing is for one item. And interestingly enough it says you will receive one of FOUR items randomly, yet that set is of 3 items. So I'm wondering if someone is selling off a free extra that came with a set (which they may have sold separately).

Either way, I don't think you should pay any mind to that at all. It's definitely in no way a reflection of the value of that set. Or Chosungah.

Honestly, I bought an extra set just for that Chosungah kit, and I would have bought more if not for the fact that there was not many left after that spoiler was released, and I didn't want to be TOO selfish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JustBran (Sep 20, 2014)

Spent a hour at the post office this morning only to find out they lost two of my memeboxes!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I havent seen an email but people have the points listed as 'mask points' or 'thumbs up' points so its linked to both of them


I received the thumbs up points but not the mask points. Emailed them about mask and heard nothing. What was everyone's secret to a speedy response and getting their points?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I received the thumbs up points but the mask points. Emailed them about mask and heard nothing. What was everyone's secret to speedy response and their points?


It seemed to be one or the other with those particular ones... Im really not sure though as it hasnt been made that explicit.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 20, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Tempted by rose and hair and body 4 bundle? Anyone else get them here...?
> 
> Its either that bundle, or the bloggers thumbs up..


I bought both bundles. But I have issues.


biancardi said:


> for the little mermaid box, I know it is going to be earth &amp; sea stuff, but it would be a shame for them not to include this one - I did get it in my first honey box. I wouldn't mind getting it again as it was a nice ampoule. Very hydrating and I had no issues with it on my oily skin!
> 
> part of my review here:
> 
> ...


Thanks @@biancardi! Just what I need, an excuse to buy another box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think anyone automatically received points for more than one offer. I didn't receive any points automatically, but I did get them for the princess box and thumbs up after emailing them.

They're not responding to emails at the moment though, and I fear we won't see those points until Monday....AFTER these other ones expire.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 20, 2014)

JustBran said:


> Spent a hour at the post office this morning only to find out they lost two of my memeboxes!


What?? What happened??


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've seen Chosungah items listed really cheap on Gmarket, but there was almost always a catch. When I tried to translate some of that, it's saying that the listing is for one item. And interestingly enough it says you will receive one of FOUR items randomly, yet that set is of 3 items. So I'm wondering if someone is selling off a free extra that came with a set (which they may have sold separately).
> 
> Either way, I don't think you should pay any mind to that at all. It's definitely in no way a reflection of the value of that set. Or Chosungah.
> 
> Honestly, I bought an extra set just for that Chosungah kit, and I would have bought more if not for the fact that there was not many left after that spoiler was released, and I didn't want to be TOO selfish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I also got a backup just for the kit!

Now im wondering if i should get a full size of the black bubble Cleanser for the brush lol

Or should i try with a brush i already have... Hmmm

If it turns out to be that good, I'll buy the full size with brush.

It's so hard to wait i want to try them NOW.

But id really like to try the tangle superberry cream too.

And a lot of other products from the brand


----------



## cfisher (Sep 20, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Me too! I also got a backup just for the kit!
> 
> Now im wondering if i should get a full size of the black bubble Cleanser for the brush lol
> 
> ...


I am borderline obsessed with Chosungah, I first bought their Rose Toner (has rose petals in it in this gorgeous glass bottle that has a little plastic cap that makes it so that the toner gently squirts out and the petals stay in the bottle). Then I started buying everything I could get of theirs at a reasonable price, which...Is very limited. The only site I use to buy their stuff is KoreaDepart at the moment, you can get a LOT of amazing stuff for like 70% to 90% off. I bought the toner for $17 (compared to $80!) and lots of other stuff. Sadly, their new stuff that I really want is impossible to find. Whatever you do though, be careful with their international site. They charge the highest retail prices possible, and the shipping is INSANE. I found a decent sale on a few things (none of which weighed more than a few ounces) and they actually quoted me $120 for shipping.

Gmarket has some decent prices, although their selection is so limited for Chosungah. I added a ton of stuff to my cart, but the shipping more than doubled everything. I could not bring myself to do it. But if you do use Gmarket, you have to actually translate what you add to your cart. I can not tell you how many times the photos and information would show the Chosungah product I wanted, but the thing added to my cart would be some Chosungah lip product or cheek stain (for $20ish dollars, which would have only been a good deal if it was for what I THOUGHT I was buying). They add random Chosungah junk to the listings for the good stuff, when the good stuff is no longer available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I desperately hope that Memebox starts carrying their stuff. And I so very much wish they would start selling their stuff in their shop...And do their 50%+ sales on it. Oh, if only.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am borderline obsessed with Chosungah, I first bought their Rose Toner (has rose petals in it in this gorgeous glass bottle that has a little plastic cap that makes it so that the toner gently squirts out and the petals stay in the bottle). Then I started buying everything I could get of theirs at a reasonable price, which...Is very limited. The only site I use to buy their stuff is KoreaDepart at the moment, you can get a LOT of amazing stuff for like 70% to 90% off. I bought the toner for $17 (compared to $80!) and lots of other stuff. Sadly, their new stuff that I really want is impossible to find. Whatever you do though, be careful with their international site. They charge the highest retail prices possible, and the shipping is INSANE. I found a decent sale on a few things (none of which weighed more than a few ounces) and they actually quoted me $120 for shipping.
> 
> Gmarket has some decent prices, although their selection is so limited for Chosungah. I added a ton of stuff to my cart, but the shipping more than doubled everything. I could not bring myself to do it. But if you do use Gmarket, you have to actually translate what you add to your cart. I can not tell you how many times the photos and information would show the Chosungah product I wanted, but the thing added to my cart would be some Chosungah lip product or cheek stain (for $20ish dollars, which would have only been a good deal if it was for what I THOUGHT I was buying). They add random Chosungah junk to the listings for the good stuff, when the good stuff is no longer available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I desperately hope that Memebox starts carrying their stuff. And I so very much wish they would start selling their stuff in their shop...And do their 50%+ sales on it. Oh, if only.


Theres a kit on the site the fly with me kit i think.. Five Mini products(one of them is the tangle berry!), (25ml ea), for $28 which is crazy good! Also, you get a free gift for every purchase. Check it on the site! Is a double sided product a foundation and something else,i dont remember.

They charged me "only" $30 for shipping, but i dont want to spend more on shipping Than i do on the actual products...


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am borderline obsessed with Chosungah, I first bought their Rose Toner (has rose petals in it in this gorgeous glass bottle that has a little plastic cap that makes it so that the toner gently squirts out and the petals stay in the bottle). Then I started buying everything I could get of theirs at a reasonable price, which...Is very limited. The only site I use to buy their stuff is KoreaDepart at the moment, you can get a LOT of amazing stuff for like 70% to 90% off. I bought the toner for $17 (compared to $80!) and lots of other stuff. Sadly, their new stuff that I really want is impossible to find. Whatever you do though, be careful with their international site. They charge the highest retail prices possible, and the shipping is INSANE. I found a decent sale on a few things (none of which weighed more than a few ounces) and they actually quoted me $120 for shipping.
> 
> Gmarket has some decent prices, although their selection is so limited for Chosungah. I added a ton of stuff to my cart, but the shipping more than doubled everything. I could not bring myself to do it. But if you do use Gmarket, you have to actually translate what you add to your cart. I can not tell you how many times the photos and information would show the Chosungah product I wanted, but the thing added to my cart would be some Chosungah lip product or cheek stain (for $20ish dollars, which would have only been a good deal if it was for what I THOUGHT I was buying). They add random Chosungah junk to the listings for the good stuff, when the good stuff is no longer available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I desperately hope that Memebox starts carrying their stuff. And I so very much wish they would start selling their stuff in their shop...And do their 50%+ sales on it. Oh, if only.


You can e-mail them about it! I asked them if they would sell the blithe patting Water in the shop and they did it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 20, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Theres a kit on the site the fly with me kit i think.. Five Mini products(one of them is the tangle berry!), (25ml ea), for $28 which is crazy good! Also, you get a free gift for every purchase. Check it on the site! Is a double sided product a foundation and something else,i dont remember.
> 
> They charged me "only" $30 for shipping, but i dont want to spend more on shipping Than i do on the actual products...


I did see that, but I'm only really into skincare and there was a couple makeup items. I've been trying to get my hands on the Berry Tangle (bought it through KoreaDepart only to find it was discontinued). I just couldn't bring myself to pay $60+ for it when there was only two items in that that I actually wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I knew they'd add the patting water because there's a lot of demand for it, and the only other place to buy it from online is directly through the company. I figured that's why that company decided to deal with Memebox, to have somewhere else to offer their item for sale. But with Chosungah having a great reputation, and trying so hard to bring people in to their new international site, I just don't see it happening. They have no real reason to do so.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

Anyone having trouble with the shipping on 2 boxes codes.

*Its CHEAPSHIP2*

Not SHIPCHEAP2 like it say on Memebox (oh CHEASHIP2 haha)


----------



## JustBran (Sep 20, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> What?? What happened??


They found them. Someone loaded it on to the wrong truck. they we're suppose to remain at the office for me to sign and pick up. But my post office isn't very organized at all.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Let us know how you like it. I haven't tried it yet. Afraid when I open it, spiders will come out, agh!


Bahhaha that visual!!

This cleanser would fit right in in an OMG box, I think.  Any BLACK cleanser feels very OMG!!  Comes out black, feels very Evil Queen to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

cut for length:



Spoiler



I used it as my second cleanser, after an oil cleanser.  That helped me to spread it on, since my face was already a little wet.  I'd recommend at least splashing some water on your face before using it to help it along.  It spreads on really thick, almost like a mask.  If you are having trouble spreading it, the directions say to add a little water.   The instructions say something about leaving it on for 3-5 mins... not really sure about that.  I did leave it on for a minute or two, but I wasn't timing it at all.  I wet my hands and rubbed the cleanser around on my face some more.  Then washed it off.  You probably want to be careful when you're washing it off, since the water residue (whatever might splash on your counter, shirt, rug, etc.) is grey.  Not sure if it would stain or not, didn't test it!

I bet oily skin people will really like the cleanser.  That's not to say us dry's can't enjoy it, just that it feels like a little much if you weren't using an oil cleanser before it.

I love the cute packaging, and the fact that it's BLACK !  I'm a halloween-year-round kind of girl in my decorating tastes, etc. so that just REALLY appeals to me lol.



However, I was chilling at my boyfriend's place last night after finishing my face rituals (lol) and a ginormous spider suddenly appeared on the ceiling in the living room... I'm convinced it knew there was spidery-ness on my face and was coming to check it out.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Bahhaha that visual!!
> 
> This cleanser would fit right in in an OMG box, I think. Any BLACK cleanser feels very OMG!! Comes out black, feels very Evil Queen to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the great review. I will definitely get over my heeby geebies and use it. The tips you gave will be very helpful. I would go use it now but I already washed my face and I'm sitting here with the volcanic ash pore pack on, LOL, which is tightening up my skin. It has a fresh minty earthy scent.
Why do spiders have a sixth sense and just know stuff.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 20, 2014)

I have that pack in my bathroom, ready to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Will probably try it out tomorrow.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I have that pack in my bathroom, ready to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will probably try it out tomorrow.


I took others' advice to spread it thin, which I did, it dries pretty much the same dark gray color. I came downstairs with it on and my boyfriend asked "did you stick your face in the fireplace?" Hahahaha
It takes a lot of rubbing to get it off with water, and I did put it on thin too. But my skin was baby soft after. I really like this product.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 20, 2014)

I always use my clay masks in the am.   I put it on first thing when I get up, get my coffee &amp; toast and then when I pop into the shower, I rinse it off clean.  Works for me.  But then again, I putz around the house for 1/2 hour anyway before getting into the shower.  Not everyone does that.


----------



## sunsign6 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello! Longtime lurker here, HUGE memebox addict, figured it was way past time to create an account and join in on the fun!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

Welcome to the madness


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

Did anyone give that Blithe Patting water a go yet? Mine is the green tea one. My skin is FREAKISHLY smooth. And I mean freakishly, butt-soft, miraculously smooth.

I never raved this much about a product. I did defy the law of 1:100 ratio and added a tad more. Instead of slapping my own face, I pat it gently. I woke up like, 'is this even my skin'. Goshhhh I wanna know if the purple one is as good. Need to grab a backup but memeshop shipping is cray cray ($10.90??)...  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:

It is my current favorite product ever and I will buy ever single box with this Blithe in it.  :wub:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always use my clay masks in the am.   I put it on first thing when I get up, get my coffee &amp; toast and then when I pop into the shower, I rinse it off clean.  Works for me.  But then again, I putz around the house for 1/2 hour anyway before getting into the shower.  Not everyone does that.


I do the same, so much easier! And besides us, let's say more mature folks lol, need our morning putzing time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't tell you how many time I've been late because I had a mask on. Thank goodness I work with a friend.


sunsign6 said:


> Hello! Longtime lurker here, HUGE memebox addict, figured it was way past time to create an account and join in on the fun!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome, Jennifer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Did anyone give that Blithe Patting water a go yet? Mine is the green tea one. My skin is FREAKISHLY smooth. And I mean freakishly, butt-soft, miraculously smooth.
> 
> I never raved this much about a product. I did defy the law of 1:100 ratio and added a tad more. Instead of slapping my own face, I pat it gently. I woke up like, 'is this even my skin'. Goshhhh I wanna know if the purple one is as good. Need to grab a backup but memeshop shipping is cray cray ($10.90??)...  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:
> 
> It is my current favorite product ever and I will buy ever single box with this Blithe in it.  :wub:


I got the purple one - I'll post a review once I use it - I'm so glad you love it because now I'm excited about it too!

I have a shallow basin in my bathroom which is why it hasn't been on top of my products-to-try list.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

bubu said:


> I got the purple one - I'll post a review once I use it - I'm so glad you love it because now I'm excited about it too!
> 
> I have a shallow basin in my bathroom which is why it hasn't been on top of my products-to-try list.


I'll use a cup if I have to. LOL~ It is fabbb. Do update about the purple one. I want to try that too if its good. This green one is fantastic for blemish-prone skin.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'll use a cup if I have to. LOL~ It is fabbb. Do update about the purple one. I want to try that too if its good. This green one is fantastic for blemish-prone skin.


oh man, that is on my wish list.   The green one.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 21, 2014)

bubu said:


> I got the purple one - I'll post a review once I use it - I'm so glad you love it because now I'm excited about it too!
> 
> I have a shallow basin in my bathroom which is why it hasn't been on top of my products-to-try list.


Have not tried it either! - I got the healing green one, I wonder if it still works without acne prone skin..


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 21, 2014)

Btw, has anyone ordered over 70 from memeshop? Is the value on the package $16?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I always use my clay masks in the am.   I put it on first thing when I get up, get my coffee &amp; toast and then when I pop into the shower, I rinse it off clean.  Works for me.  But then again, I putz around the house for 1/2 hour anyway before getting into the shower.  Not everyone does that.


I'd have to get up at 4:30am to do that and have time to get ready and be at work on time!  :lol:

I didn't get any of the points (bought Thumbs Up, almost all the mask boxes, and the Luckybox with the Bounce Cheese Cream, plus I just bought all the Dear by Enprani stuff in their recent sale). I don't know if it's worth it to email them, though, if the points expire in 48 hours. Unless they release the most amazing box tomorrow morning. Which they will, because I'm not emailing them about the points. *sigh*


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Have not tried it either! - I got the healing green one, I wonder if it still works without acne prone skin..


You can do a swap with me if you want, Luxx! Can get you European stuff  :wub:   

Sorry if this post is not allowed here..Just stating my love for the Blithe.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 21, 2014)

UGH I am waiting for Memebox to give me some points!! I sent a withrdrawal request from my affiliate account almost a week ago and still no points. I REALLY, REALLY want the miracle masks box and possibly the global if I can afford it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the time they go through they're both going to be sold out &lt;/3 &lt;/3


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UGH I am waiting for Memebox to give me some points!! I sent a withrdrawal request from my affiliate account almost a week ago and still no points. I REALLY, REALLY want the miracle masks box and possibly the global if I can afford it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> By the time they go through they're both going to be sold out &lt;/3 &lt;/3


it takes that long? Yeah I must get the global too~ I didn't pick up the bundle as I was broke and I got the #17 before the bundle was released. Hopefully Monday brings good news...

(And please don't sell out!!! The #17 took awhile though)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> it takes that long? Yeah I must get the global too~ I didn't pick up the bundle as I was broke and I got the #17 before the bundle was released. Hopefully Monday brings good news...
> 
> (And please don't sell out!!! The #17 took awhile though)


I've only ever withdrawn points once before, and it took about 4 days. I'm going on 7 soon, so I'm wondering what the heck is taking so long.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've only ever withdrawn points once before, and it took about 4 days. I'm going on 7 soon, so I'm wondering what the heck is taking so long.   &lt;_&lt;


Probably they were busy all week dealing with codes, complains, 72 hr sales thing and the restock event thing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think they have a separate team dealing with affiliates though, but maybe I am wrong... Hope you get your points soon.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Has anyone here tried the IPKN Green Tea Sheet-free Water Mask? I'm thinking of grabbing it in the shop before my points expire.


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Did anyone give that Blithe Patting water a go yet? Mine is the green tea one. My skin is FREAKISHLY smooth. And I mean freakishly, butt-soft, miraculously smooth.
> 
> I never raved this much about a product. I did defy the law of 1:100 ratio and added a tad more. Instead of slapping my own face, I pat it gently. I woke up like, 'is this even my skin'. Goshhhh I wanna know if the purple one is as good. Need to grab a backup but memeshop shipping is cray cray ($10.90??)...  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:
> 
> It is my current favorite product ever and I will buy ever single box with this Blithe in it.  :wub:


I have the yellow one and I can't stand to use it because it smells too much like the commercial all purpose orange house cleansers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> I have the yellow one and I can't stand to use it because it smells too much like the commercial all purpose orange house cleansers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


did it work though? This green one smells heavily of tea tree oil, but once diluted its okay. Maybe the orange one is the same?


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> did it work though? This green one smells heavily of tea tree oil, but once diluted its okay. Maybe the orange one is the same?


I hope so! I haven't actually tried it yet (mainly because I don't have a face bowl and been too lazy to properly clean and disinfect my bathroom sink) so I'll report back with updates.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's as magical as it claims to be!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> I hope so! I haven't actually tried it yet (mainly because I don't have a face bowl and been too lazy to properly clean and disinfect my bathroom sink) so I'll report back with updates.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it's as magical as it claims to be!


Good luck! I recommend adding it into a spray bottle instead, much easier and accurate. Add like 2-3ml into 100ml water in the bottle, spray and pat. Easier and less contamination imho. I wonder why the basin idea actually..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I recommend adding it into a spray bottle instead, much easier and accurate. Add like 2-3ml into 100ml water in the bottle, spray and pat.


WHOA that's brilliant! I have been putting off using mine because I was like "urgh, my sink will never be clean enough and I don't want to do more dishes" but this is great. Hot damn.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WHOA that's brilliant! I have been putting off using mine because I was like "urgh, my sink will never be clean enough and I don't want to do more dishes" but this is great. Hot damn.


I did that with my tic toc (or whatever it is called) tablet from a-t fox....

it just seems a waste to toss it out....I keep it in the frig


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Good luck! I recommend adding it into a spray bottle instead, much easier and accurate. Add like 2-3ml into 100ml water in the bottle, spray and pat. Easier and less contamination imho. I wonder why the basin idea actually..


Yeah me too! I just dont get it. How fancy would it be if it was in a set with a spray bottle with measurements on the bottle?

The sink idea seems really silly and a waste of product...


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 21, 2014)

Im using my prori mist now, because i want to use That bottle for my blithe mix


----------



## Fae (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll probably be getting cute 2 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll like it better, once I start using the products! ^^

I hope I can pop in a little question: Have any of you tried products from 3 concept eyes? I'm interested in their matte /creamy lipsticks, lacquers! Are they good? (pigmentation, lasting power)?

Thank you! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> I'll probably be getting cute 2 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll like it better, once I start using the products! ^^
> 
> I hope I can pop in a little question: Have any of you tried products from 3 concept eyes? I'm interested in their matte /creamy lipsticks, lacquers! Are they good? (pigmentation, lasting power)?
> 
> Thank you! ^^


Their lacquers are very pretty and matte. However, you need to be very precise and for darker colours use lip liners/ lip brush to apply foundation for that sharp outline. I did own one but it is so expensive! A good dupe will be the Innisfree Lip tint mousse...although the shades a more limited. I mix it with my mac lipsticks to achieve the color I want lol (cheapo me)



fanserviced said:


> WHOA that's brilliant! I have been putting off using mine because I was like "urgh, my sink will never be clean enough and I don't want to do more dishes" but this is great. Hot damn.


they say the laziest person will always find the shortest route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone excited for tmr's boxes? Mondays- when memeworld starts functioning again *woooo*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Anyone excited for tmr's boxes? Mondays- when memeworld starts functioning again *woooo*


I'm hoping for something really really great. I see my Memebox scheduled arrival calendar thinning out and that's just sad.

edit: grammar


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Good luck! I recommend adding it into a spray bottle instead, much easier and accurate. Add like 2-3ml into 100ml water in the bottle, spray and pat. Easier and less contamination imho. I wonder why the basin idea actually..


That's such a great idea! With no waste either. It'll make the Blithe bottle last forever haha. The basin is probably because it's commonly used in Asia for face washing. 



Fae said:


> I'll probably be getting cute 2 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll like it better, once I start using the products! ^^
> 
> I hope I can pop in a little question: Have any of you tried products from 3 concept eyes? I'm interested in their matte /creamy lipsticks, lacquers! Are they good? (pigmentation, lasting power)?
> 
> Thank you! ^^


I heard 3CE is like Korea's MAC. It's one of the more higher end Korean make up brand and suppose to have very good pigmentation. Never tried it but it's suuper popular in Taiwan when I went a few months ago.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes!!  Memeland has been pretty dry for me... no boxes I just HAD to have.  I think the last boxes I bought were the 17-19 global bundle and masks 5.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

I just assumed a lot of people would use the patting water as a facial mist. I added it to an empty bottle, but I admit I did not measure it out much at all.

I also have been using it mixed with water for sheet masks, with some plain sheet masks I bought at Sasa (which have been sold out in forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I just can not bring myself to do the sink method. I'm really OCD, and the idea of it is just a bit gross, since we only have one bathroom sink. And I really don't want to dictate the use of a large bowl just for patting my face. Plus, it just seems so wasteful.

Besides, what are the chances we get the opportunity to get one of these in future boxes? Have to fully enjoy it while I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm hoping for something really really great. I see my Memebox scheduled arrival calendar thinning out and that's just sad.



I have no deliveries scheduled for October. It's bumming me out a little...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

I have too many for nov already. I must not order


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm hoping for something really really great. I see my Memebox scheduled arrival calendar thinning out and that's just sad.
> 
> edit: grammar


Its the same here. Number are dwindling abit. But I am sure all this fasting will make me go wild the next time something interesting appears lol.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Did anyone give that Blithe Patting water a go yet? Mine is the green tea one. My skin is FREAKISHLY smooth. And I mean freakishly, butt-soft, miraculously smooth.
> 
> I never raved this much about a product. I did defy the law of 1:100 ratio and added a tad more. Instead of slapping my own face, I pat it gently. I woke up like, 'is this even my skin'. Goshhhh I wanna know if the purple one is as good. Need to grab a backup but memeshop shipping is cray cray ($10.90??)... :scared: :scared: :scared:
> 
> It is my current favorite product ever and I will buy ever single box with this Blithe in it. :wub:


Is this the stuff that came in Korea's Most Wanted? More and more I regret not getting this box...
ETA: It is sooo expensive in the Memeshop even on sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

Sigh..I have lots of boxes.   I am excited about all of them!  But most of them are coming the SLLOOOOWWW way..  I am hoping for some cute things in some of the boxes for my nieces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  as sweet shop was such a disappointment.

Upcoming Memebox

September

Whole Grains 2 shipped
Superbox #53 My Honey Box shipped
Global #15
Mask #5
Free From Oil &amp; Troubles #4
Yogurt Box

October
Cafe Box
Princess Edition #2 Sleeping Beauty
My Cute Wishlist #3
Very Berry
Just Gellin'
Global #16
Chocolate Mania
Tonymoly
Holika Holika
#40 From Jeju
My Dessert Box


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 21, 2014)

I have around 30 boxes coming through the end of the year. I can't stop but I need to. Tomorrow I'm going through stuff to put on a trades list. Ugh, not looking forward to it.

And using the Blithe in a mist bottle is freaking brilliant! I'd been using it in a bowl but it's so wasteful! It's a great product! I lucked out and got the green and the purple in the two KMW boxes I ordered. Only purchased for that stuff but man, that was a GREAT box!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

How the heck did I miss Global 15?!?!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How the heck did I miss Global 15?!?!


I did too! I don't remember seeing it!?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

I have 17 left to come, with two of those on the way


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie yeah it is. SOB. and $10.90 shipping on top of that. stepchild-ed. Enprani getting freeshipping and not this.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm also not an affiliate, so I don't have any points driving my purchases like most.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe ahhh lucky you!! Do tell me how the purple one is. I can't seem to find reviews on that. And put it on your swap hehehe *coax*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm also not an affiliate, so I don't have any points driving my purchases like most.


I purchased tons of boxes with my own money before I became an affiliate.  I also purchase quite a few on my own right now.

it isn't like I am making hand over fist here.  I just have a good job and I can afford to purchase boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How the heck did I miss Global 15?!?!


Keep a lookout  next week - sometimes they have a few that pop up.  That is how I got global 14 - they had some in stock a couple of days before the 24th ship date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased tons of boxes with my own money before I became an affiliate.  I also purchase quite a few on my own right now.
> 
> it isn't like I am making hand over fist here.  I have a good job and I can afford to purchase boxes.



I didn't mean it in a b*tchy way, just that I am able to cool it on the spending a little since I don't have any points accumulating/generating in that way


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have around 30 boxes coming through the end of the year. I can't stop but I need to. Tomorrow I'm going through stuff to put on a trades list. Ugh, not looking forward to it.
> 
> And using the Blithe in a mist bottle is freaking brilliant! I'd been using it in a bowl but it's so wasteful! It's a great product! I lucked out and got the green and the purple in the two KMW boxes I ordered. Only purchased for that stuff but man, that was a GREAT box!


I didn't even go through my drawers when I put together my trade list. I keep my cards together and in order and I know what I've used. I just went through them one at a time and decided what I wanted, what I was on the fence about and what I wanted to keep. Done.
I've already got the Blithe in my carte, exorbitant Memebox price and all. Love this spray bottle idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Krystyn Lowe said:


> I did too! I don't remember seeing it!?


I don't either. I received 14, I purchased 16, no memory what so ever of 15. It's like it never happened....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I didn't mean it in a b*tchy way, just that I am able to cool it on the spending a little since I don't have any points accumulating in that way


yes, it is difficult.  If I was in my 20's, I would not be able to afford all of these boxes, as I was struggling.  It wasn't until I was in my 30's that I actually could afford things that were not necessary...

thankfully, beauty boxes didn't exist when I was in my 20's - lol.. Just gifts with purchases - hahaha


----------



## Andi B (Sep 21, 2014)

Uh oh...I just realized that I ordered every single box that ships in October. I'm not an affiliate, either. I guess its time for meetings and 12-step programs! In my defense, my Birthday is in October, and I have skipped several of the November boxes. I need to seriously slow down though!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I didn't even go through my drawers when I put together my trade list. I keep my cards together and in order and I know what I've used. I just went through them one at a time and decided what I wanted, what I was on the fence about and what I wanted to keep. Done.
> 
> I've already got the Blithe in my carte, exorbitant Memebox price and all. Love this spray bottle idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I don't either. I received 14, I purchased 16, no memory what so ever of 15. It's like it never happened....



Global 15 was released on 6/23..... I still have the email in my memebox folder - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Uh oh...I just realized that I ordered every single box that ships in October. I'm not an affiliate, either. I guess its time for meetings and 12-step programs! In my defense, my Birthday is in October, and I have skipped several of the November boxes. I need to seriously slow down though!


Lol. I shouldn't laugh but that amused me. I think as I am running out of space I am slowing


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Uh oh...I just realized that I ordered every single box that ships in October. I'm not an affiliate, either. I guess its time for meetings and 12-step programs! In my defense, my Birthday is in October, and I have skipped several of the November boxes. I need to seriously slow down though!


lol

considering they release 6 boxes per week - sometimes more - maybe 7-8 - but let's say 6, that is 24 boxes!!  Happy Birthday!  I hope that Memebox has some great items for you!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

It would be interesting to see what everyone's disposable income is each month after the essentials have been paid off.

Then see how much of it is spent on Memebox.

...Are we sure this isn't the Memebox Addiction thread?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't drink, smoke or go out much. This is my habit. I also rarely buy new clothes.


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

Sometimes I feel like creating a blog just to get all the affiliate perks hehe.

Just did my nails with the Hope Girl bling bling set from KMW!

Actually quite liked the results  ^_^



Spoiler


----------



## Andi B (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> considering they release 6 boxes per week - sometimes more - maybe 7-8 - but let's say 6, that is 24 boxes!!  Happy Birthday!  I hope that Memebox has some great items for you!


Thanks! Like you, I have a very good job that allows me to splurge from time to time on unnecessary things. The problem is that I really don't enjoy what I do, in fact it amplifies my anxiety in every way possible, so I end up indulging in retail therapy a bit too often. I guess as long as I can afford it, its better than medication or other more dangerous habits!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> Sometimes I feel like creating a blog just to get all the affiliate perks hehe.
> 
> Just did my nails with the Hope Girl bling bling set from KMW!
> 
> ...


Tbh for a smaller blogger the perks aren't life altering.... I like giving my codes to my readers but for me the blogging/YouTube eats my time but I enjoy it


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

Did anyone receive the Hope Girl nail kit in something OTHER than gold?

I bought 3 of those boxes (yes, for the patting water...Don't judge me!) and only received the gold nail kits. I've also ONLY seen people talking about receiving a gold one.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh for a smaller blogger the perks aren't life altering.... I like giving my codes to my readers


same here...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did anyone receive the Hope Girl nail kit in something OTHER than gold?
> 
> I bought 3 of those boxes (yes, for the patting water...Don't judge me!) and only received the gold nail kits. I've also ONLY seen people talking about receiving a gold one.


I think that box only had the gold version.

I know earlier boxes had a pink, purple, gold and a mint green one.  I didn't get that box, but I did purchase the mint green one as that was just beautiful


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here...


My blog was created to tell off a company tbh after being frustrated by bad customer service


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that box only had the gold version.
> 
> I know earlier boxes had a pink, purple, gold and a mint green one.  I didn't get that box, but I did purchase the mint green one as that was just beautiful


Ah, that could explain it. When I was grabbing the information for the kit to post it for swaps, the little card with the box was long gone, and I saw that it came in a variety of colors. I thought I read that in the card, but I could definitely be mistaken!


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh for a smaller blogger the perks aren't life altering.... I like giving my codes to my readers but for me the blogging/YouTube eats my time but I enjoy it


Not life alternating but definitely some pluses! I've seen blog posts where the bloggers basically just take pictures of their unboxing and re-type the description post and poof that's 3 memepoints. Not a bad deal.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Uh oh...I just realized that I ordered every single box that ships in October. I'm not an affiliate, either. I guess its time for meetings and 12-step programs! In my defense, my Birthday is in October, and I have skipped several of the November boxes. I need to seriously slow down though!


oh hi October baby!! I hope memebox will surprise us lol~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did anyone receive the Hope Girl nail kit in something OTHER than gold?
> 
> I bought 3 of those boxes (yes, for the patting water...Don't judge me!) and only received the gold nail kits. I've also ONLY seen people talking about receiving a gold one.


I got the neutral aura one. Also quite gold-ish but with amber/peachy/nude undertones. Haven't given it a go...not a nail person.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> some plain sheet masks I bought at Sasa (which have been sold out in forever


Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plain paper masks.

edit: grammar (wow, I need to sleep more ahahah)


----------



## theori3 (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> Not life alternating but definitely some pluses! I've seen blog posts where the bloggers basically just take pictures of their unboxing and re-type the description post and poof that's 3 memepoints. Not a bad deal.


I imagine if too many people started doing that, the 3 memepoints might go away altogether :/

I've thought many times about starting a new blog, even set it up at one point, but I work for a company that creates blog content for businesses. After working on blog stuff 40 hours per week, I'm not sure I'd be able to find the motivation to do it some more in my free time!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did anyone receive the Hope Girl nail kit in something OTHER than gold?


Urgh, I received neutral, but I love gold. Then again, even Seche Vite can't seem to keep that nailpolish on my nails, so it's not like this is a huge loss.


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I imagine if too many people started doing that, the 3 memepoints might go away altogether :/
> 
> I've thought many times about starting a new blog, even set it up at one point, but I work for a company that creates blog content for businesses. After working on blog stuff 40 hours per week, I'm not sure I'd be able to find the motivation to do it some more in my free time!


I'm sure Memebox gets more business out of the advertising (and the need to spend the memepoints on their products)  than the actual cost. 

Haha yeah I've always played around with the idea of starting a blog but I know I'm probably just underestimating how much work it really is to maintain one. 



fanserviced said:


> Urgh, I received neutral, but I love gold. Then again, even Seche Vite can't seem to keep that nailpolish on my nails, so it's not like this is a huge loss.


Uh oh for me x_x


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How the heck did I miss Global 15?!?!


It went FAST, seriously. I managed to grab #14 days before it shipped and it went out with the others. My confirmation email says I placed the order August 20, 2014 1:20:34 PM PDT. So look for the #15s to be available for a few moments about four days before shipping day (the 24th, if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plan paper masks.


WHAT?!?!?! $1 a piece?!?! I'm still waiting for Sasa to get more in. I forget how many it was, but I think it was a dozen for around $2ish. $1 a piece is beyond insulting, that's how much I pay for the actual Tony Moly sheet masks! I heard the prices were ridiculous for their NYC shop, but that baffles me.

I love the dry sheet masks. They're great for all the serums, essences, and high quality toners that I need to use up.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 21, 2014)

it is so odd that before memebox in feb i had never seen a sheet mask


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I heard the shops were ridiculous for their NYC shop, but that's just insulting!!!!


Yeah, the prices are painful for a lot of things, but there's nothing quite like having a bad day or long week and getting instant TonyMoly gratification. ahahah But $2 for a dozen? I can do that, for sure.


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plan paper masks.


O_O Amazing. Aaaand I just added some rice paper to my amazon cart.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is so odd that before memebox in feb i had never seen a sheet mask


I actually first stumbled into sheet masks at CVS (a drugstore chain in the US). They had The Face Shop ones for around $2 on sale, and I bought one of each out of curiosity. I couldn't stand any of them, the ones I bought were all rich in alcohol and had overwhelming and awful smells to them. A few years later someone got me into Korean skincare again, but I was hesitant to try sheet masks again.

I've never once disliked a sheet mask the way I did the ones I first tried, oddly enough. And I've tried over 100 kinds since then. I don't understand why The Face Shop ones seem to be the most well known (I wonder if it's just because they have so many locations in the US).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, the prices are painful for a lot of things, but there's nothing quite like having a bad day or long week and getting instant TonyMoly gratification. ahahah But $2 for a dozen? I can do that, for sure.





fanserviced said:


> Yeah, the prices are painful for a lot of things, but there's nothing quite like having a bad day or long week and getting instant TonyMoly gratification. ahahah But $2 for a dozen? I can do that, for sure.


I saw their Yelp page, I was so excited to see they opened a shop in NYC. But I was immediately saddened by the whole thing when I saw some glimpses of their prices. Like $10+ for the bunny glosses. I'm going to love being able to browse their shop, but I fear I'll end up buying an item or two then just going back to the comfort of my bed and laptop and buying everything else on sites like KoreaDepart and RoseRoseShop.

http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=10074312

15 of them for $1,60, a better deal than I remembered. Also, there's a Japanese brand on Sasa that has these huge bottles of skin conditioner (basically a toner/lotion sort of thing). They're 500ml and under $6 and they can be used for the plain sheet masks (it's even under their instructions). So cheap, but just as good as the mid level sheet masks.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I saw their Yelp page, I was so excited to see they opened a shop in NYC. But I was immediately saddened by the whole thing when I saw some glimpses of their prices. Like $10+ for the bunny glosses. I'm going to love being able to browse their shop, but I fear I'll end up buying an item or two then just going back to the comfort of my bed and laptop and buying everything else on sites like KoreaDepart and RoseRoseShop.
> 
> http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=10074312
> 
> 15 of them for $1,60, a better deal than I remembered. Also, there's a Japanese brand on Sasa that has these huge bottles of skin conditioner (basically a toner/lotion sort of thing). They're 500ml and under $6 and they can be used for the plain sheet masks (it's even under their instructions). So cheap, but just as good as the mid level sheet masks.


Not quite so good of a deal, but in stock: http://www.amazon.com/Compressed-facial-mask-12-pieces/dp/B000UZF5YG


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Global 15 was released on 6/23..... I still have the email in my memebox folder - lol


Ah, this is why...I hadn't received my first Global box yet and didn't truly understand the awesomeness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now it makes sense why I would overlook it but definitely something I will pick up now if I see a restock. Just surprised I didn't realize until you mentioned it....


cfisher said:


> It would be interesting to see what everyone's disposable income is each month after the essentials have been paid off.Then see how much of it is spent on Memebox....Are we sure this isn't the Memebox Addiction thread?


Or not! LOL


Andi B said:


> Thanks! Like you, I have a very good job that allows me to splurge from time to time on unnecessary things. The problem is that I really don't enjoy what I do, in fact it amplifies my anxiety in every way possible, so I end up indulging in retail therapy a bit too often. I guess as long as I can afford it, its better than medication or other more dangerous habits!


My husband is pressuring me to go back to doing what I went to school for instead of what he's been basically allowing me to moonlight at for the last two years. One pays about 50k more a year and when I say allow I use that word loosely. He wants me to do what I love but going back to work in an office makes us extremely comfortable as opposed to me doing what I love getting by comfortable, which doesn't thrill him. But I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I saw their Yelp page, I was so excited to see they opened a shop in NYC. But I was immediately saddened by the whole thing when I saw some glimpses of their prices. Like $10+ for the bunny glosses. I'm going to love being able to browse their shop, but I fear I'll end up buying an item or two then just going back to the comfort of my bed and laptop and buying everything else on sites like KoreaDepart and RoseRoseShop. http://web1.sasa.com...itemno=10074312 15 of them for $1,60, a better deal than I remembered. Also, there's a Japanese brand on Sasa that has these huge bottles of skin conditioner (basically a toner/lotion sort of thing). They're 500ml and under $6 and they can be used for the plain sheet masks (it's even under their instructions). So cheap, but just as good as the mid level sheet masks.


Yeah, I took photos of the whole store (including prices) and when I look at them and compare, wow, the difference is significant. They also don't seem to give out samples if you're just a regular shopper I think? I went in and saw a salesperson I know from Skylake (owned by the same person as TonyMoly) and she went wild and gave me crazy samples during the opening, but when she wasn't there and I was just buying one thing I couldn't get so much as a bag to put my [purchased] blush in once! LOL That's the first time I realized just how much having a blog can change the game--clearly Tracy isn't going to get what fanserviced can (which is insane because my blog is new and small)! ahahaha

Aaaaand I just bookmarked the plain sheet mask page--thank you so much!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually first stumbled into sheet masks at CVS (a drugstore chain in the US). They had The Face Shop ones for around $2 on sale, and I bought one of each out of curiosity. I couldn't stand any of them, the ones I bought were all rich in alcohol and had overwhelming and awful smells to them.


They have sheet masks in CVS Pharmacy? There's one on every corner in Jersey.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I took photos of the whole store (including prices) and when I look at them and compare, wow, the difference is significant. They also don't seem to give out samples if you're just a regular shopper I think? I went in and saw a salesperson I know from Skylake (owned by the same person as TonyMoly) and she went wild and gave me crazy samples during the opening, but when she wasn't there and I was just buying one thing I couldn't get so much as a bag to put my [purchased] blush in once! LOL That's the first time I realized just how much having a blog can change the game--clearly Tracy isn't going to get what fanserviced can (which is insane because my blog is new and small)! ahahaha
> 
> Aaaaand I just bookmarked the plain sheet mask page--thank you so much!


I know, I've purchased some bunny glosses for myself and as gifts and I never paid more than $3 (throw in another 50 cents for shipping here and there), and considering it's their own brand I was baffled to see the prices on some things. But I buy the Tony Moly masks in packs of 5 for $4 (and sometimes a bit less) and that's for their line of sheet masks, both the watery and the lotion kind. So charging $1 for a sheet of paper?! I don't think they can blame NYC shop costs for that sort of robbery! I'm often times amazed at what people get for having blogs, even small blogs get special treatment from unexpected places. But considering how much work you put into your blog, you definitely deserve a few samples here and there! I know that from what I've read the samples with purchase are hit and miss with places like Tony Moly and The Face Shop, so unless you get a friendly and generous clerk, you may have to ask to get them. Which is silly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@theori3 Thank you, I'm hoping Sasa gets more in stock (hopefully before I run out) but I may have to look elsewhere sooner than later. Let's hope Sasa doesn't let us down!

@@MemeJunkie Strangely, this was actually like 6 years ago or so. I actually found them when I was buying some things through their site, and needed some lower priced items to get free shipping. They went back to a regular price of like $5, and stopped selling them within a few months. Never saw anything like it there again. The only other unexpected place I've seen sheet masks is the MBD at Walmart's website.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plain paper masks.
> 
> edit: grammar (wow, I need to sleep more ahahah)





cfisher said:


> WHAT?!?!?! $1 a piece?!?! I'm still waiting for Sasa to get more in. I forget how many it was, but I think it was a dozen for around $2ish. $1 a piece is beyond insulting, that's how much I pay for the actual Tony Moly sheet masks! I heard the prices were ridiculous for their NYC shop, but that baffles me.
> 
> I love the dry sheet masks. They're great for all the serums, essences, and high quality toners that I need to use up.


You can also get them at Daiso. In local stores you can buy a dozen or more depending on the brand of plain sheet masks for $1.5. They also have a online store but they only sell in bulk, but it's worth it cause it's like 10 cents for 1 plain sheet mask. Although neither of the brands I see online are ones I've bought at my local store so I can't say how good or bad they are. But the ones I bought came in tablet form with a little area to place the tablet and pour the liquid in and they are wonderful.

Btw not sure if it's just me, but I love to pour my moisture water on the tablet and watch it grow lol

oh Daiso also sell the cutest things, I've bought so many cute things from it. It's like my one stop shop for baking and bento stuff now. Plus all their stuff are $1.5 at local stores so I can buy so much without feeling super guilty lol &gt;.&lt;


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to thank our bloggers who have put links in their signature line. This is how I learned about Memebox. I had seen the ads here, but ads don't sway me to a huge degree. It was* Bianacardi's " Unboxing Beauty*" and *MissJexxie's " The Harlot" * together which convinced me to just try ONE Memebox. After it finally arrived, I was another fish with a big hook in my mouth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you bloggers, *all of you* who tell about the ingredients and how to use products and how they worked for you, are tremendous!! I don't begrudge you one dollar of Affiliate reimbursement, because I know that for the blogs I do have time to read, you use the products and you know about them. And when a box is " not great" you will say so.

Memebox has greatly affected how I view the US- curated subscription boxes. I have now dropped all the commercially curated ones and have gone to specialized, niche brands only for everything that is color cosmetic related. 

I had too many unused samples piling up again.  But this time, I think I've found the solution. 

Also, eliminating subs that are $25-50 each gives me a lot more money to buy the things I really love, like Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I COULD still do it all, but " the thrill is gone" from boxes I used to adore like Glossybox and Sample Society and so forth. I don't miss them, because when Memebox's shipping schedule is working correctly, I buy enough boxes to be getting several per day, or at least several per week. ( There's still a backlog, it seems.).

I've not been buying Memeboxes long enough to be jaded or derisive of the brands they choose. I don't really care at ALL if there are drugstore brands in my Memebox because I think that if I had the chance to go into a Korean supermarket/ drugstore, I could buy carts full of lovely products and the brand names wouldn't mean a thing.

It's what's inside that counts. I think we lose sight of that sometimes, because the Western world has been SO brand- driven for all our lifetimes and before. Asia may be brand- driven now,but I think they got the trend from us, sadly. Not sadly for US and European cosmetic firms though. 

It all evens out in the end. Buy what you love,and love what you buy! Thanks again to the bloggers and v-loggers who taught me to trust Korean cosmetics and Memebox. I respect you and your efforts, and also respect the quality of K- beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
You taught " an old dog new tricks"!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

Moisture Surge and MemePouch spoilers posted in the Spoiler's thread!!!!!!!!!!!!

finally!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 21, 2014)

I got my tracking text from DHL for Honey 2 and Wake Up Make Up bundle.  I'm so excited.  This is the first time I'm gotten boxes that I didn't know what would be in them because this is the first time I've had boxes shipped express.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Sep 21, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> I got my tracking text from DHL for Honey 2 and Wake Up Make Up bundle.  I'm so excited.  This is the first time I'm gotten boxes that I didn't know what would be in them because this is the first time I've had boxes shipped express.


Spoilers when you get them please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie - kudos to the bloggers (and the YouTube gals) because they are totally the ones who convinced me Memebox was the way to go. I've also since cancelled many other subs and only remain with a select few Beauty boxes and pet boxes, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 21, 2014)

I was subbed to a few boxes when I heard about memebox and ordered my first couple. After they were delivered I didn't think twice about cancelling every other box I was part of. Why do I want random small samples that I usually didn't get excited about when I could spend that money and get full sized products that were exciting? 

I noticed a Canadian drugstore chain (SDM for my fellow Canucks) just started carrying sheet masks. Only two kinds and they cost $10 for 3 masks, so as curious as I am to see what they are like, I'm going to skip them. Too pricey for me.


----------



## avarier (Sep 21, 2014)

I also cancelled my subs to rationalize spending money on memebox. Plus, I like skincare better. I'm too picky when it comes to makeup. I enjoyed the other subs, but I get more use long-term from memebox.


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 21, 2014)

And now Honey 2 and Wake up Make up in the Spoilers thread!!!!!!

Thanks to the awesome @@Kait1989 who is busy posting pictures for us, instead of feeding her child.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Did anyone give that Blithe Patting water a go yet? Mine is the green tea one. My skin is FREAKISHLY smooth. And I mean freakishly, butt-soft, miraculously smooth.
> 
> I never raved this much about a product. I did defy the law of 1:100 ratio and added a tad more. Instead of slapping my own face, I pat it gently. I woke up like, 'is this even my skin'. Goshhhh I wanna know if the purple one is as good. Need to grab a backup but memeshop shipping is cray cray ($10.90??)...  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:
> 
> It is my current favorite product ever and I will buy ever single box with this Blithe in it.  :wub:


Thanks for the review! Now I'm super excited to try this product.



Fae said:


> I'll probably be getting cute 2 tomorrow! Hopefully I'll like it better, once I start using the products! ^^


I know this box isn't as cute as the first box, but I'm still really enjoying it and think it's a good box. I had 2 of the items on my wish list though, so I am a tad biased.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plain paper masks.
> 
> edit: grammar (wow, I need to sleep more ahahah)


Thank you so much for sharing that! I've been trying to do a sheet mask every night, so my supply is starting to dwindle down. This might be a great alternative. And I love the idea of using the green tea. Plus, I can also use the rice paper to make spring rolls. Yum!


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Moisture Surge and MemePouch spoilers posted in the Spoiler's thread!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> finally!


  


LisaLeah said:


> And now Honey 2 and Wake up Make up in the Spoilers thread!!!!!!


I'm so tempted to look but I want it to be a surprise for me D: I hope my package comes tomorrow


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> Not life alternating but definitely some pluses! I've seen blog posts where the bloggers basically just take pictures of their unboxing and re-type the description post and poof that's 3 memepoints. Not a bad deal.


To be honest..... thats my blog posts... :X hope its not a bad thing...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a question for other Mutters, in the past week I've gotten requests to buy products from two separate people that just created accounts, have 0 posts and no feedback. BUT, I don't even have these items they want! I'm so confused! What's going on? I thought you couldn't trade until you'd been a member for X days and had X posts anyway!

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

Am i late or is this new?  The smile care and office essential is back in stock but you can only see it if you search it up.

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-18-smile-box#.VB-h5ZRdV1Y

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-office-essentials#.VB-h_pRdV1Y

Are there any other hidden boxes that are in stock but doesn't show up in the main page?


----------



## seachange (Sep 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Am i late or is this new?  The smile care and office essential is back in stock but you can only see it if you search it up.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-18-smile-box#.VB-h5ZRdV1Y
> 
> ...


They are under the 'Ready to ship' menu, from the so called 'Friday Favorite Boxes Restock'...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> They are under the 'Ready to ship' menu, from the so called 'Friday Favorite Boxes Restock'...


Ahhh icic haha. Too bad I had to work that day, or else I would have gotten the global 14 :'(


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm one of the bloggers that posts unboxing pics and retypes out the description, but I do try to test out the products and write little blurbs about them. I mean...I know it's not super in-depth, but there's other blogs out there that do that research and understand more about it, so I defer to them myself for information like that. I just do one as a little hobby and started it to get points, but since I use the points to buy more boxes, and I figure it still takes work to put the posts together, it's not like it's super easy or anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's okay no matter what your blogging style is.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm one of the bloggers that posts unboxing pics and retypes out the description, but I do try to test out the products and write little blurbs about them. I mean...I know it's not super in-depth, but there's other blogs out there that do that research and understand more about it, so I defer to them myself for information like that. I just do one as a little hobby and started it to get points, but since I use the points to buy more boxes, and I figure it still takes work to put the posts together, it's not like it's super easy or anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it's okay no matter what your blogging style is.


Haha i am the same, but i mean we do unboxings and first impressions.  You can't really do much since you just got the products, but you want to show people the content of the boxes.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 22, 2014)

All of the blogs that I've seen from users in this thread definitely add something new to the conversation and are useful for people looking into getting the products. Reading the info here and the reviews written by bloggers (who I didn't even realize were the same people I was conversing with here at first!) convinced me to start getting memeboxes as well.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> You can't really do much since you just got the products, but you want to show people the content of the boxes.


Yeah, it's a tough call because by the time one uses the products enough to write a major review, most of the time few readers care about the box because so much time has passed since it was released! ahahahah


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

Sometimes I feel bad about not actually testing all the products from the Memeboxes for my reviews, but I refuse to open a bunch of stuff and then let them expire because I never got around to using it up. And let's be honest, while I do reviews and things for my readers, I also do them for me, so if I'm not comfortable doing something for my reviews, I won't do it. Those sorts of things add a personal touch to your blog that I think distinguishes it from others and makes it more interesting than other blogs that don't add personal touches.

More on topic, I'm secretly hoping I am not interested in the boxes tonight, I don't need any more at the moment! Or at least let it be something that will be in stock for a while so I can get it later if I really want it.


----------



## seachange (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> More on topic, I'm secretly hoping I am not interested in the boxes tonight, I don't need any more at the moment! Or at least let it be something that will be in stock for a while so I can get it later if I really want it.


I'm kind of hoping the same... I'm way over my limit of a box per month, 4 boxes so far, just couldn't resist  &amp; bought the Little Mermaid after receiving 2 thumbs up + 2 mask points + $5 discount code, looked like a great deal on Saturday....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

It looks like this is the page where today's boxes will live while they're still newborn and VIP: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo (nothing up yet)


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sometimes I feel bad about not actually testing all the products from the Memeboxes for my reviews, but I refuse to open a bunch of stuff and then let them expire because I never got around to using it up. And let's be honest, while I do reviews and things for my readers, I also do them for me, so if I'm not comfortable doing something for my reviews, I won't do it. Those sorts of things add a personal touch to your blog that I think distinguishes it from others and makes it more interesting than other blogs that don't add personal touches.
> 
> More on topic, I'm secretly hoping I am not interested in the boxes tonight, I don't need any more at the moment! Or at least let it be something that will be in stock for a while so I can get it later if I really want it.


Same about opening products. I used to open everything, but now i dont since we get so many products! I feel really bad too but i state it in the unboxing and i apoligize


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

New boxes: OMG4, KStyle4, Cute4, and For Dry &amp; Sensitive skin: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo

Urgh, too tempting, will succumb once the value sets are added. Sigh


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

@ yep they are added. But argh.. i dont know anymore. Seems like our expectations keep fluctuating. Cute? Omg? But the sensitive (dont have dry skin...but is sensitive) and cute set is calling out to me.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Moisture Surge and MemePouch spoilers posted in the Spoiler's thread!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> finally!


i have them coming today so I'm not peeking..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

Can they please stop the cute and omg boxes? They've been mostly a mishmash of random things not well suited to the name.

The dry&amp;sensitive skin sounds appealing though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

None are tempting


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 22, 2014)

A little annoyed there's no OMG/Cute/Dry Skin bundle. I'll pass for now.


----------



## seachange (Sep 22, 2014)

Did anyone else got this in the VIP email, ridiculous:

*September VIP Promo Codes!*
$7 off on shipping when you buy 2 or more boxes                 &lt;&lt; Test $7 off on shipping when you buy 2 boxes or mo &gt;&gt;
15% off on orders above $150                                               &lt;&lt; Test 15% off on orders above $150 &gt;&gt;
10% off on orders above $100                                               &lt;&lt; Test 10% off on orders above $100 &gt;&gt;​


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> A little annoyed there's no OMG/Cute/Dry Skin bundle. I'll pass for now.


Yeah, I want OMG 4 and Dry and Sensitive, which they don't have bundled. Oh well. I can't afford to buy it right now anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> Did anyone else got this in the VIP email, ridiculous:
> 
> *September VIP Promo Codes!*
> 
> ...


I take it people aren't using them


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> Did anyone else got this in the VIP email, ridiculous:


LOL yeah--I thought about writing back and being snotty about it and was just like...whatevs, going to bed.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, I want OMG 4 and Dry and Sensitive, which they don't have bundled. Oh well. I can't afford to buy it right now anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


am i missing something? http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/omg-4-for-dry-sensitive-skin

But yeah, this is a tough call. I don't really have much in november but why arent they appealing today. hmm


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 22, 2014)

At least if we aren't tempted by the new releases we'll be saving money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

"For endless days and nights, we scoured through the entire country searching for the cutest, most lovable beauty products in the world! We went through a deluge of beauty product wonders and carefully selected only the best to bring you a box packed with whimsical – and effective- beauty products that will once again make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!

Loaded with some seriously adorable and hard-to-find beauty loot—straight from the hotbed of cute beauty products - this My Cute Wishlist #4 will make you ridiculously giddy with excitement!"

This sounds a bit funny after cute 2.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

Oye...I've been so busy this week that I almost forgot about new boxes today!

Seriously is it awful that I just can't stop wanting all the cute wishlist boxes even though #2 was the worst thing ever?

Also didn't someone mention that someone on the memebox facebook (maybe) said that they would personally make sure that the OMG box was the craziest box yet? Because I kind of want to take the chance on it...

even though I still want the new global and the mask box yet Memebox still hasn't coughed up my points! GRRRR

I am so overtired so I apologize if this post makes NO sense LOL


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Going to make my own cute wishlist on koreadepart

Does anyone want me to share it when im done?


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone long time reader of this thread and decided to finally join in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

Omfg how do you do spoiler thing here! I just saw a repeat item in hiney two and im soooooo excited cuz its one of my holy grails!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> Hi everyone long time reader of this thread and decided to finally join in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the thread


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 22, 2014)

I ordered the 4 box bundle I didn't want kstyle but it was the best way to buy express 3 boxes I wanted . Grrr yes Jo said omg would be better to Facebook and I've had pm to explain how we think the name should be with the products hense why we not excited when they miss the point in boxes sometimes .

I now have 6 boxes I think for November this is a slow month . Unless I forgot to add some to a spread sheet . The past 3 weeks I have gone days not buying boxes as they didn't scream buy me now


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

Just i bought the dry and sensitive box. Got it because i said to myself, if i can find a $5 coupon to work, i'll get it kekekeke. I got 6 memepoints too so got the box for $21 after shipping. Sweet~

Thinking if i want any of the oh my god or cute wishlist box... What do you guys think?


----------



## theori3 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I'll grab My Cute Wishlist 4--even though Number 2 wasn't great, I still feel like this has the potential to be wonderful... and the little picture they have makes me want it, even though I know it's not representative of what will actually be in the box!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I think I'll grab My Cute Wishlist 4--even though Number 2 wasn't great, I still feel like this has the potential to be wonderful... and the little picture they have makes me want it, even though I know it's not representative of what will actually be in the box!


I am REALLY hoping that #2 was just a fluke and they'll get back on track with 3 and 4. I mean, the first one was amazing, so there's still a chance that they can redeem themselves!  I'm still skeptical of the OMG boxes even though #2 was a good box, I just hope for more weirdness!

I think if I can get my points issued to me sometime this century, I'm going to get global 18, miracle masks and cute wishlist. I wish I could bundle boxes that came out at different times because there's always boxes I want but they never really come out at the same time so I always end up paying for standard shipping on each one and it takes FOREVER for them to get delivered! &lt;/3


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 22, 2014)

Since discovering this forum I have made many realisations; there is such a thing as Meme VIP, I can purchase these VIP boxes, I have zero self control and I have just made my third order for this month.

I kind of wish the VIP price was available for the whole week, I would love to be able to buy all the weeks releases at once rather than staggering my purchases.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 22, 2014)

I actually wanted ALL 4 xD But talked my way out of k-style and dry/sensitive skin and got OMG+Cute. Even though cute 2 werent as good as the first I've used all the items we got in it. And esp the sleeping mask has been wonderful for my skin. 

Knowing myself, I'm going to pick up both dry skin and k-style at a different time haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I actually wanted ALL 4 xD But talked my way out of k-style and dry/sensitive skin and got OMG+Cute. Even though cute 2 werent as good as the first I've used all the items we got in it. And esp the sleeping mask has been wonderful for my skin.
> 
> Knowing myself, I'm going to pick up both dry skin and k-style at a different time haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That Sleeping pack broke me out the second day


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not interested in buying any of the new boxes. I definately don't have dry skin and I'm not excited over the 4th installment of the same series, especially as some of the previous ones were not great at all. I wish they would release something substantial like feremented, zero, organic etc.


----------



## Moey (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all! Could someone please tell me about the points some people are getting for having purchased certain boxes (like thumb's up)? Did they send an email out re: this? I'm so confused. What qualifies for points and how do I get them?? pleeeease help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Sep 22, 2014)

Couldn't resist but to buy the Cute Wishlist #4! &gt;.&lt; I have gotten the other 3...and i just can't resist it.

Also, managed to pick up the memebox #18 as well ~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol just been blitzed by surveys


----------



## Fae (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I will skip the 4th editions! If the 3rd editions are great, I will change my mind probably! ^^

Memebox sent me a survey for an item, I havent received yet! If the box came quicker, I could actually review the product! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think I will skip the 4th editions! If the 3rd editions are great, I will change my mind probably! ^^
> 
> Memebox sent me a survey for an item, I havent received yet! If the box came quicker, I could actually review the product! ^^


I think you have until the 29th to do the survey


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 22, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think I will skip the 4th editions! If the 3rd editions are great, I will change my mind probably! ^^
> 
> Memebox sent me a survey for an item, I havent received yet! If the box came quicker, I could actually review the product! ^^


Sorry if it makes you tempted, but the boxes will be sold out (maybe except K-style) by the time they ship the third editions. ^^ If you have money to spare, you can buy now, and cancel later. But it will be VERY hard to cancel later on (because it will be hard to bring yourself to do it haha), so proceed only if you have money to spare!


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone know a place other than Memebox to buy the Sally's Box masks? I want to pick up a few for a friend's daughter but don't want to buy enough to get free shipping. Thanks!!!

Edited to correct my horrible spelling


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

I purchased the Cute Wishlist 4 &amp; OMG 4. The description in Cute Wishlist makes me think that they realized that they messed up with #2 ~~ "that will once again make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!"

Also, Lorna's response from Memebox about the OMG boxes ~ I am crossing my fingers and hoping that they get it on track for OMG 4. I laughed when I saw memebox add "WTF" in their description in the OMG 4 box!

granted, numbers 3 of both boxes are coming before then - and I did order the wishlist 3 - if that is awful, I might just cancel the full order.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Sorry if it makes you tempted, but the boxes will be sold out (maybe except K-style) by the time they ship the third editions. ^^ If you have money to spare, you can buy now, and cancel later. But it will be VERY hard to cancel later on (because it will be hard to bring yourself to do it haha), so proceed only if you have money to spare!


that is the hard truth.   Many of these boxes will be sold out by the time the reviews come out.  I think there were only 3 boxes that I can remember that were not sold out by the time of review that I personally bought, but I do know that overall, it is rare.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

What did we decide the Cinderella was? Basically a Hair &amp; Body?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What did we decide the Cinderella was? Basically a Hair &amp; Body?


yeah something for 'instant, dramatic' change. Like eye shadow, lip gloss, hair perfume/ styler, body mist sort of thing. idk..still a little vague. 

On a separate news I got my memepouch+ surge bundle today. It is a happy day and makes me wanna shop. lol


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is the hard truth.   Many of these boxes will be sold out by the time the reviews come out.  I think there were only 3 boxes that I can remember that were not sold out by the time of review that I personally bought, but I do know that overall, it is rare.


I think it would be smart business sense if they stocked some boxes to sell a few days after the original sets ship. This way, people would actually be tempted to buy the products. I don't know why they don't do that (or at least methodically), but they probably sell enough anyway. 

By the way, the tonymoly box has been unboxed. I don't know what the products are called - would anyone happen to know if it is actually worth buying the memebox box instead of buying it somewhere else?


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 22, 2014)

The rep from membox just posted this in the FB group: "Shop the Etude House Box this Tuesday, September 23rd".


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here it is:


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I think it would be smart business sense if they stocked some boxes to sell a few days after the original sets ship. This way, people would actually be tempted to buy the products. I don't know why they don't do that (or at least methodically), but they probably sell enough anyway.
> 
> By the way, the tonymoly box has been unboxed. I don't know what the products are called - would anyone happen to know if it is actually worth buying the memebox box instead of buying it somewhere else?


Its worth buying from memebox but ONLY if you would buy and you need every item in it! If theres two that are a little meh, dont buy it. The bb cream is amazing though, Maybe my most used one recently


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

@@Tra0522 oooo Tuesday boxes is rare. Norm mon, wed, friday. 

There was an Etude House box before (Superbox #4) aaaaagesss ago; 

Silk Scarf Double Care Hair Mask
Play Nail 
Look at My Eyes Jewel 
Dear Darling Tint AD 
Secret Beam Highlighter AD 
Goodbye Pore Ever Pore Primer Essence
Like 20 All Day Cream Pact- Early Anti-Aging Care

But I think this will be a better one.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Its worth buying from memebox but ONLY if you would buy and you need every item in it! If theres two that are a little meh, dont buy it. The bb cream is amazing though, Maybe my most used one recently


But for example i bought it in the new years kit on ebay (Still available) for around $7. I got a "sample size" of these: tonymoly floria nutra Energy toner (30ml), floria nutra Energy 100hours cream (15ml) and the goddess aura bb (20ml).

And all of these are Great.


----------



## engawa (Sep 22, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> To be honest..... thats my blog posts... :X hope its not a bad thing...


I personally don't care. In fact it's convenient to google a box and have all the descriptions and information available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Convenient for restocks. I'm just saying that I'm tempted to do the same in order to jump on the affiliate train. Probably not though.....I'm pretty lazy 

Ugh so tempted for todays boxes...are the K-Style boxes usually worth it?


----------



## had706 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think the Memebox gods are telling me not to spend money today as I can't find my VIP codes anywhere. Was totally going to buy the new bundle and global 17-19 bundle! Probably for the best lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 22, 2014)

I think they really need to call the cute and OMG boxes something other than #4 edition.

Memebox has gotten lazy with the box names. I can't get excited about these. Have #3Ss coming.. 

I'll buy the dry and sensitive skin box but no more gimmicky boxes for a while. LOL.

*BTW, to all the bloggers who are apparently taking my comments out of the text of a long post, I thanked ALL the Memebox bloggers. *

I read as many Memeblog reviews as I can and love them. I think everyone likes the fact that we get to know more about the products and in turn have codes to use, and you are compensated to some degree for writing the detailed blog reviews. It's a win- win situation. That's what I said ( in more words) and that's what I believe.

My post was inspired by someone's complaining about people getting affiliate codes, and that does not sit well with me at all. I get them, but since I don't have a blog, I obviously don't use mine.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm.. I have mixed feeling about the contents of the Tony Moly box.

Actually I might prefer the first Tony Moly box (which I didn't get), because i can see myself using all of the items.

Ah well.

Seriously thinking about getting the Thumbs Up blogger box...

Can someone help me, let me know what were the categories listed in the survey?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Hmm.. I have mixed feeling about the contents of the Tony Moly box.
> 
> Actually I might prefer the first Tony Moly box (which I didn't get), because i can see myself using all of the items.
> 
> ...


off the top of my head

skincare

hair

body

makeup - lips, eyeshadow and face (I think)

there might have been more, but I don't remember.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 22, 2014)

@@biancardi, thanks a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If memebox really curate the box based on the survey it will be a great box.

But of course with memebox you never know.

I'm gonna take a chance and get the box.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie You are so right. #4 seems a little...dull atm. It feels like the later editions/ sequels always sell poorly. Like the Oil &amp; Trouble and some of the brand boxes. Maybe fresh new ideas will keep the old memefans excited. I am not criticizing, but rather giving memespies an insight that things could be better on their side if boxes are fresher and less vague.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take that and run with it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 22, 2014)

Ugh, the Cute Wishlist 4/OMG 4 bundle is sold out. That's the only one that tempted me. Maybe it's for the best.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 22, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Ugh, the Cute Wishlist 4/OMG 4 bundle is sold out. That's the only one that tempted me. Maybe it's for the best.


Whoa it sold out before the general sale? People are gonna be MAD!


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whoa it sold out before the general sale? People are gonna be MAD!


Yep. Anybody know if there's a chance of restocks before the general sale?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 22, 2014)

They'll likely restock it by noon. I think they usually only put up a limited number of boxes for the VIP sales and then release all their inventory for the general sale.


----------



## amidea (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh oh oh yes!!! I bought some plain sheet masks at TonyMoly (they were REALLY expensive though--over $1 each for dry paper) and I see some on eBay, too (from Japan). Oh, and I also saw an AWESOME video from Get It Beauty on how to make a rice paper gel-style mask. Here it is--way cheaper than ordering plain paper masks.
> 
> edit: grammar (wow, I need to sleep more ahahah)


thanks so much for sharing this!  i definitely want to try this now.

unrelated: sometimes when i get a new moisturizer i put one on half my face and my normal moisturizer on the other half of my face so i can see how the hold up throughout the day.  i just have to say, i love that right now i'm using vampire cream on one side and cheese cream on the other.  if i said that anywhere else, people would be giving me the oddest looks!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Yep. Anybody know if there's a chance of restocks before the general sale?


I seriously suspect a restock before the general sale, for sure. This is all part of the experience--scarcity makes this exciting. Ahhahah


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm gonna go research the Tony Moly spoiler but I think I might be cancelling it...


----------



## tulosai (Sep 22, 2014)

Ugh I really want my cute wishlist 4 but can't really justify nabbing it. Unfortunately the bundles aren't doing anything for me this time :/

I do wish they'd come up with some new ideas...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ugh I really want my cute wishlist 4 but can't really justify nabbing it. Unfortunately the bundles aren't doing anything for me this time :/
> 
> I do wish they'd come up with some new ideas...


Yea. The boxes are not doing anything for me anymore, maybe because Christmas is coming up and Im starting to get into the giving spirit instead of the "me" retail bender.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm gonna go research the Tony Moly spoiler but I think I might be cancelling it...


I have it bundled with the holika holika, so I cannot. If the holika holika comes out and it is bad, then I will cancel.

the tonymoly isn't 'bad', it is just that the value of the box is a break even for what was spent on it. And some of the products, I won't use and I am not sure I can even gift them....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

i have no interest and requested a refund for second time ever


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i have no interest and requested a refund for second time ever


From your first time how long does a refund take?

Also I bought it alongside a restock, will they still cancel it? (I think I already have the other part of my order)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

not long but that was in march before they were busy. I dont know as mine was a standalone order


----------



## theori3 (Sep 22, 2014)

Just bought My Cute Wishlist 4, which is Memebox #30 for me. I am slowing down the purchases though, so that's good! I'm not planning on buying much else this month unless they release some VIP points.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> From your first time how long does a refund take?
> 
> Also I bought it alongside a restock, will they still cancel it? (I think I already have the other part of my order)


Refunds don't take long at all , 1-3 days.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

i wonder how many cancelled due to the 'reveal'


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay can anyone advise.

I bought Tony Moly and Cacao cosmetics together. I used 14 points and my VIP code to get free shipping with my second box, so altogether got $21 off.

Is it worth bothering asking for a refund of the Tony Moly box? Will they give me points or cash back (honestly dont mind!) or will it be too much of a mess on?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay can anyone advise.
> 
> I bought Tony Moly and Cacao cosmetics together. I used 14 points and my VIP code to get free shipping with my second box, so altogether got $21 off.
> 
> Is it worth bothering asking for a refund of the Tony Moly box? Will they give me points or cash back (honestly dont mind!) or will it be too much of a mess on?


I might cancel actually. I did the same thing, used 41$ points on the TM box + Holika Holika box and only paid 21$ out of pocket. They will refund you those points, and the money that you paid originally. I really don't like the TM box... TM has so many other things they could have put in it..and there items are cheap so I don't see why they only put that many items in it..

*update* - Just cancelled it 09/22/2014 @ 11:45am - Lets see how long they take.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay can anyone advise.
> 
> I bought Tony Moly and Cacao cosmetics together. I used 14 points and my VIP code to get free shipping with my second box, so altogether got $21 off.
> 
> Is it worth bothering asking for a refund of the Tony Moly box? Will they give me points or cash back (honestly dont mind!) or will it be too much of a mess on?


They will give you back the money and the points, just be sure to ask them for the points too. They usually cancel and refund within 24 hours so it's not really too troublesome.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay can anyone advise.
> 
> I bought Tony Moly and Cacao cosmetics together. I used 14 points and my VIP code to get free shipping with my second box, so altogether got $21 off.
> 
> Is it worth bothering asking for a refund of the Tony Moly box? Will they give me points or cash back (honestly dont mind!) or will it be too much of a mess on?


However, I'm quite sure they'll cancel the whole order so if it's the first Cacao box then you won't be able to get it...


----------



## engawa (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a VIP 10% off 100 code they're not using? Please PM me!! I'll be suuuuper thankful  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

engawa said:


> Does anyone have a VIP 10% off 100 code they're not using? Please PM me!! I'll be suuuuper thankful  :wub:


pm'd you


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 22, 2014)

The new boxes don't excite me. They can't think of any new themes? Definitely in a Memebox drought...I haven't bought anything all month!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> However, I'm quite sure they'll cancel the whole order so if it's the first Cacao box then you won't be able to get it...


Its already shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I BLOODY HOPE hahaha)


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing for me today either...

Cute2 was i HUGE let down, and i Know they COULD make up for that, im not sure they will. And i actually think cute boxes are for those who are new to korean stuff, because i Know that since then i discovered how Great their other products are (which all have Great packaging, just not necessarily "cute")

I once emailed them with my suggestions, and they did listen i guess because they are now selling the blithe patting Water in the shop!

I asked for a box with "accesories" like: konjac sponge, eye lash curler, a beauty blender sponge, something like a mask/pack brush etc. you get the idea.

Or a box with fruits/veggies/seeds that we never heard of! I always find different and (at least for me) new superfoods in descriptions when i browse on koreadepart. Id be all over that box!

Or a jeju2.

This is my box wishlist

What do you think about these?

Ps. Soon they can make a lucky omg, lucky cute and lucky kStyle box


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

should I cancel my tonymoly/holika holika bundle....it was a moment of weakness.....I don't think that holika holika will excite me too much, as I did already purchase the kitty blusher..

hmmmm......going to lunch and will decide by then.


----------



## engawa (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow thank you all so much!! I got PMs from three different people. You guys are such sweethearts  :wub:


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should I cancel my tonymoly/holika holika bundle....it was a moment of weakness.....I don't think that holika holika will excite me too much, as I did already purchase the kitty blusher..
> 
> hmmmm......going to lunch and will decide by then.


IDK, I figured for that price, I could curate my own at BNK or Honestskin. With brands like that, I want to choose exactly what goes in it. Part of the allure of Memebox for me is sampling brands and products I don't know about, where I feel like TM, EH, and H2 are so well known that I can find on my own tons of products from them I want.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should I cancel my tonymoly/holika holika bundle....it was a moment of weakness.....I don't think that holika holika will excite me too much, as I did already purchase the kitty blusher..
> 
> hmmmm......going to lunch and will decide by then.


wasnt the spoiler of the holika holika box an egg something? Thats just too many eggs in a bundle!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> wasnt the spoiler of the holika holika box an egg something? Thats just too many eggs in a bundle!


That was oil and trouble, Holika is a heart lipstick and a pore toner thing in a round bottled bottle.


----------



## athy (Sep 22, 2014)

Successfully resisting the new boxes until my points roll in ^__^
 

Instead, I re-purchased something I got in a box for the first time today - the Pure Smile snail lip treatment from the vitamin box!

I can't wait until I go to Japan to try alllll the flavours~~~


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 22, 2014)

Haha, anyone notice they brought Tony Moly back as a bundle with a nail box??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Desperate to get rid of the nail boxes!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Okay can anyone advise.
> 
> I bought Tony Moly and Cacao cosmetics together. I used 14 points and my VIP code to get free shipping with my second box, so altogether got $21 off.
> 
> Is it worth bothering asking for a refund of the Tony Moly box? Will they give me points or cash back (honestly dont mind!) or will it be too much of a mess on?


I've done this sorto of thing. Make sure you are clear you want to keep the cocoa box. They'll give you your points back but I would say you don't want them and would like them applied to the cocoa box. I suppose you are right though, and it doesn't matter.

When I did it,they gave me half the points I used on the order back and the rest in PayPal refund. Half because I'd ordered 2 boxes.


----------



## whimsicalaria (Sep 22, 2014)

I just submitted a cancellation request for the Tony Moly box (so disappointed! =( ) through the online form. Are we suppose to get an email confirmation that they received the request? I haven't received one yet.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2014)

athy said:


> Successfully resisting the new boxes until my points roll in ^__^
> 
> Instead, I re-purchased something I got in a box for the first time today - the Pure Smile snail lip treatment from the vitamin box!
> 
> I can't wait until I go to Japan to try alllll the flavours~~~


I saw there's one in the Honey Box and I was happy. I liked the one from the vitamin box, too!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't decide if I want MCW 4 or not gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

the picture looks cute and I know we aren't suppose to rely on it but it's there, but I'm afraid it'll be bad or something since 2 was disappointing. I think I want it cause I haven't had the chance to buy any of the previous MCW boxes but at the same time I don't want it gah this is too hard


----------



## tulosai (Sep 22, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Can't decide if I want MCW 4 or not gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> the picture looks cute and I know we aren't suppose to rely on it but it's there, but I'm afraid it'll be bad or something since 2 was disappointing. I think I want it cause I haven't had the chance to buy any of the previous MCW boxes but at the same time I don't want it gah this is too hard


Yeah it is a bummer.  I have been waiting and hoping to reach $150 somehow, but there is nothing I want that totals $150 at the moment, and it is really risky to wait on the MCW.  However, let's be real, I don't need it and should be saving money for a house, sooooo...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

whimsicalaria said:


> I just submitted a cancellation request for the Tony Moly box (so disappointed! =( ) through the online form. Are we suppose to get an email confirmation that they received the request? I haven't received one yet.


No, there's no confirmation, just wait for the reply. They usually reply within 12 hours now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

I emailed the hi email to cancel... was that the wrong thing to do?


----------



## whimsicalaria (Sep 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> No, there's no confirmation, just wait for the reply. They usually reply within 12 hours now.


I actually just got the reply that my order was cancelled from Lucy! That was super fast (within the hour!). I'm impressed.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I might cancel actually. I did the same thing, used 41$ points on the TM box + Holika Holika box and only paid 21$ out of pocket. They will refund you those points, and the money that you paid originally. I really don't like the TM box... TM has so many other things they could have put in it..and there items are cheap so I don't see why they only put that many items in it..
> 
> *update* - Just cancelled it 09/22/2014 @ 11:45am - Lets see how long they take.


Just got an email confirming my TM+Holika Holika cancellation. So it only took 1 hour for them to refund me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I emailed the hi email to cancel... was that the wrong thing to do?


I think they usually reply faster when you contact them through the help center form but I also got replies on that email so it should be fine.


----------



## had706 (Sep 22, 2014)

I think this may be a lesson on not buying the branded boxes. I am going to keep these and not cancel and I am excited for the Holika Holika cleansing oil spoiler. I think the fact that these items are pretty widely available make me harder to please. I am glad this came out or I probably would have bought the Etude house box tomorrow but now I think I can resist!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Have emailed through help centre too now


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 22, 2014)

If anyone's into Innisfree face masks, they are doing a buy 10 get 10 for free on all of their it's a real squeeze sheet masks


----------



## blinded (Sep 22, 2014)

I emailed this morning to cancel the Wine and Cheese box and haven't heard back. Guess I'll use the online form instead.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 22, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Can't decide if I want MCW 4 or not gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> the picture looks cute and I know we aren't suppose to rely on it but it's there, but I'm afraid it'll be bad or something since 2 was disappointing. I think I want it cause I haven't had the chance to buy any of the previous MCW boxes but at the same time I don't want it gah this is too hard


If you like what you see, you can get that exact Same product for like $5 and save the disappointment. It's a hand cream btw


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 22, 2014)

I got my Honey 2 and Wake Up Make Up bundle.  I've never had express shipping, and the DHL driver was so nice.  I knew I would be at work so I left a note, but the driver couldn't get into my building because the outer door locks.  So she called me and brought it to my work instead.  It was such a pleasant experience, and I got to open my boxes on my lunch.  Both boxes are pretty great too.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

**I was definitely NOT complaining about bloggers getting affiliate points**

If that's how it was received by ANYONE, that was not my intention. All I meant was that I am not generating points in that way, and coupon codes are limited use, so that helps me slow my purchasing. If, for example, vips got points back for purchasing or something, I feel like I would be apt to buy more boxes since I had a way to replenish my points.

Again, no shade towards bloggers/affiliates. I surf your blogs, use your codes, and appreciate your meme-expertise.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

I requested a cancellation on the TM &amp; HH bundle.

really, it wasn't worth it. TM needed 3 more products in it to be worthy.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

In memenews, I cracked and bought OMG 4. Im hoping for a good one!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> am i missing something? http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/omg-4-for-dry-sensitive-skin
> 
> But yeah, this is a tough call. I don't really have much in november but why arent they appealing today. hmm


Well crap! Wish I'd checked this thread before ordering Dry and Sensitive with Wishlist 4 to get the upgraded shipping! Oh well. I did it to get the VIP price, plus use a $5 off code, and hopefully used paypal to hopefully pay 2 weeks later. Maybe Wishlist 4 will be better than 2 as they hopefully will adjust based on the lukewarm reactions to 2. I didn't get Wishlist 3. Actually, this will be my very first one. Hope it is good!

By the way, how did you find the link? I got the email, but that option wasn't in there. The only way I know to pull up VIP pricing for a presale is with a direct link. Since I didn't see it in the email, I thought there wasn't a combo for Dry and Sensitive with OMG 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

I got my refund, $27.13 and 8 Memepoints back, so I make that a $35 refund. That seems to be the amount of the box plus half the shipping cost which is fair.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing yet for me


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 22, 2014)

I ordered the Cute 4 and Dry Skin bundle this morning. I will buy any box that caters to dry skin, and I'm not quite ready to give up on the Cute boxes. Plus, it's my birthday and I wanted to buy a box or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool got refund of cash and points


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased the Cute Wishlist 4 &amp; OMG 4. The description in Cute Wishlist makes me think that they realized that they messed up with #2 ~~ "that will once again make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!"
> 
> Also, Lorna's response from Memebox about the OMG boxes ~ I am crossing my fingers and hoping that they get it on track for OMG 4. I laughed when I saw memebox add "WTF" in their description in the OMG 4 box!
> 
> granted, numbers 3 of both boxes are coming before then - and I did order the wishlist 3 - if that is awful, I might just cancel the full order.


I remember reading about them promising to make OMG 4 more OMG. What kind of products is everyone expecting in OMG 4? I actually kind of want OMG 1 and 2, but if they are going to make them even more odd and out there type of products, maybe OMG 4 won't be for me after all. I guess I'm asking if anyone has seen anything in the shop that they think will be included, or, if it is more likely that they will bring in some new products that are crazier than anything else they have.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well crap! Wish I'd checked this thread before ordering Dry and Sensitive with Wishlist 4 to get the upgraded shipping! Oh well. I did it to get the VIP price, plus use a $5 off code, and hopefully used paypal to hopefully pay 2 weeks later. Maybe Wishlist 4 will be better than 2 as they hopefully will adjust based on the lukewarm reactions to 2. I didn't get Wishlist 3. Actually, this will be my very first one. Hope it is good!
> 
> By the way, how did you find the link? I got the email, but that option wasn't in there. The only way I know to pull up VIP pricing for a presale is with a direct link. Since I didn't see it in the email, I thought there wasn't a combo for Dry and Sensitive with OMG 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just click the 'VIP' button (not a picture of the boxes) OR when Im on a box go to the little vip section (it says like, memebox &gt; vip ) and you see all the options. They had all of them in 2 box variations but not all in the 3 box variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How do you mean get paypal to pay 2 weeks later? Is this possible?! I would like that haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I remember reading about them promising to make OMG 4 more OMG. What kind of products is everyone expecting in OMG 4? I actually kind of want OMG 1 and 2, but if they are going to make them even more odd and out there type of products, maybe OMG 4 won't be for me after all. I guess I'm asking if anyone has seen anything in the shop that they think will be included, or, if it is more likely that they will bring in some new products that are crazier than anything else they have.


I am gonna buy on the promise of MORE OMG haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I ordered the Cute 4 and Dry Skin bundle this morning. I will buy any box that caters to dry skin, and I'm not quite ready to give up on the Cute boxes. Plus, it's my birthday and I wanted to buy a box or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Happy Birthdaay! Awesome birthday present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 22, 2014)

Ended up getting Cute 4. I have 3 coming so 4 better be awesome too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I ordered the Cute 4 and Dry Skin bundle this morning. I will buy any box that caters to dry skin, and I'm not quite ready to give up on the Cute boxes. Plus, it's my birthday and I wanted to buy a box or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that's the spirit!! Happy Birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I remember reading about them promising to make OMG 4 more OMG. What kind of products is everyone expecting in OMG 4? I actually kind of want OMG 1 and 2, but if they are going to make them even more odd and out there type of products, maybe OMG 4 won't be for me after all. I guess I'm asking if anyone has seen anything in the shop that they think will be included, or, if it is more likely that they will bring in some new products that are crazier than anything else they have.


Yeah, I'm not sure how crazy they can go without really making it a controversial, potentially unpleasant box for a lot of people. I doubt they would include it, but Ohui makes a human stem cell cream (TesterKorea sells samples) that seriously freaks me out a bit (I have it. It's flesh-colored. Urgh). I find Elizavecca's wiggly pig collagen a bit shudder-worthy. More likely would be horse milk cream, bust massage cream, v-line-making contraptions. The OMG boxes have had really nice items so far imo, so I'm sad that the style might be changing now that I've accepted it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

I hope OMG 4 is weird and wacky! I was so disappointed in OMG 1 and I have high hopes for OMG 4 because they did use the term "WTF" in the description!

I want to see more snake venom products, birds nest, we got silkworm poo in one box (not an OMG one - lol) and also the silkworm cocoon balls in another.

I love bee venom products. There are also other omg type products, like bull semen, which I don't think I want - haha.

Memeshop is not really a good place to "see" if a product is going to be a box. They rarely are - look at whole grains 2 and my honey box.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

WONDERFUL TREASURE FINDS @@biancardi hahaha

I wonder if Memebox will like, change up TM now a lot of people have cancelled. (though I say a lot I bet its a drop in the memebox ocean haha)


----------



## Fae (Sep 22, 2014)

I ended up getting cute 4! If cute 3 is the same as cute 2, I'll cancel cute 4! ^^

I used some points, that's how I justify it! ^o^


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 22, 2014)

FINALLY got my Scrub box today. Good lord. It shipped out on what, the 5th? And my other missing lone Tropical box got delivered too. I hope I didn't get another grapefruit nailpolish, I really want orange!  Well, really, I hope I don't  get doubles of all the scents. Heh.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> WONDERFUL TREASURE FINDS @@biancardi hahaha
> 
> I wonder if Memebox will like, change up TM now a lot of people have cancelled. (though I say a lot I bet its a drop in the memebox ocean haha)


didn't they do a TM box earlier and people were pissed off about that one as well? You'd think they would have learned. When I was looking up those products this morning, I SAW SO MANY cute items (those cat chui items are just so sweet) and yet, they gave us a black gel pot eyeliner &amp; a plain lip changing color lip tint? The cat chui items (probably spelling it wrong now) had the changing color lip tint, but in a cutie pie black kitty cat tube (like the bunny balms)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> didn't they do a TM box earlier and people were pissed off about that one as well? You'd think they would have learned. When I was looking up those products this morning, I SAW SO MANY cute items (those cat chui items are just so sweet) and yet, they gave us a black gel pot eyeliner &amp; a plain lip changing color lip tint? The cat chui items (probably spelling it wrong now) had the changing color lip tint, but in a cutie pie black kitty cat tube (like the bunny balms)


They did yeah, not sure how well recieved it was, I know it had the gold egg pore thing, the perfume in the bunny (?) packaging and the red version of the green one in this box. I'm gonna go look it up

Edit its a tomato not an apple. Also a moustache laugh line sticker patch, and a bunny lip tint and a 100 hour cream. Looks slightly better than this one IMO... not sure how much it cost!


----------



## Fae (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish they would add some cat chu items to the cute boxes! It fits perfectly! also the tints &amp; lipsticks aren't that expensive either! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Well crap! Wish I'd checked this thread before ordering Dry and Sensitive with Wishlist 4 to get the upgraded shipping! Oh well. I did it to get the VIP price, plus use a $5 off code, and hopefully used paypal to hopefully pay 2 weeks later. Maybe Wishlist 4 will be better than 2 as they hopefully will adjust based on the lukewarm reactions to 2. I didn't get Wishlist 3. Actually, this will be my very first one. Hope it is good!
> 
> By the way, how did you find the link? I got the email, but that option wasn't in there. The only way I know to pull up VIP pricing for a presale is with a direct link. Since I didn't see it in the email, I thought there wasn't a combo for Dry and Sensitive with OMG 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Actually when you go to the top where it writes the following, just click on VIP promo and you get to the page with the list of everything: 

Home/ VIP EXCLUSIVE/ VIP promo/*OMG 4 + For Dry &amp; Sensitive Skin*


----------



## blinded (Sep 22, 2014)

Definitely faster to cancel using the Help Centre instead of emailing. Took about an hour and my order was cancelled and refund issued.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Surely stem cells from humans have better applications like in medical procedures or research than in a beauty product.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I seriously suspect a restock before the general sale, for sure. This is all part of the experience--scarcity makes this exciting. Ahhahah


Personally, I say scarcity makes it frustrating and a big turn off, but I know why they're doing it that way. :eyeroll:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I ordered the Cute 4 and Dry Skin bundle this morning. I will buy any box that caters to dry skin, and I'm not quite ready to give up on the Cute boxes. Plus, it's my birthday and I wanted to buy a box or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wonder if I'm the only one attracted to Dry and Sensitive Skin for the sensitive part and not the dry part, lol. Anyway, it mentioned relieving redness and irritation, so I figured this might be the closest we'd get to a Rosacea Relief box, as I don't think rosacea is all that common in Korea. I do hope the products aren't overly moisturizing and/or that they can be used sparingly if they are targeted to dry skin. I also hope they put in a decent amount of the sensitive skin products. But, I think this box will sell out, so I might have a good chance at trading any items I can't use.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> Definitely faster to cancel using the Help Centre instead of emailing. Took about an hour and my order was cancelled and refund issued.


yeah, I noticed that. I guess that is the way to go now. hmmmpppphhhh.....


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 22, 2014)

I was thinking to order luckybox 10 as so far I have the jackpot and the luckybox 9. Do you think that the box will have the products that they couldn't get rid of through jackpot? or nail varnishes and hope girl products? I am a bit scared now! I do have other boxes coming at the end of October...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I just click the 'VIP' button (not a picture of the boxes) OR when Im on a box go to the little vip section (it says like, memebox &gt; vip ) and you see all the options. They had all of them in 2 box variations but not all in the 3 box variations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How do you mean get paypal to pay 2 weeks later? Is this possible?! I would like that haha


Marliepanda, Thanks for the tip! I'll try to figure out how to pull up the VIP section as I've not done that before. I did just click on the pictures, and didn't know they might have other options out there!

As for paypal, I don't mean to bring up a sore subject, but someone on here mentioned it a few weeks ago. I couldn't get it set up back then. Turns out, you have to link a bank account--a debit card won't work. But, I googled 'paypal pay a week later' (thought it was one week, but it is actually two) and the first link that shows up will say Paypal Pay After Delivery. I clicked that, signed into my paypal account, linked a bank account, and it should be all set up now. You do have to confirm the bank account. It will take a few days if you do it one way, but if you do online banking, they let you sign into your online bank account and that will confirm it. It was the only way I could get the Dry and Sensitive box with VIP pricing, so I hope it worked.


----------



## blinded (Sep 22, 2014)

I think I have memebox burnout. I wasn't going to look at the spoilers for Moisture Surge or Whole Grains 2 but I did. There's some good products, but I'm not feeling very excited by them. And I'm starting to not only have back ups, but back ups for my back ups. Plus, things I was hoping to get (not specific products, just a general type of product) I didn't get. Maybe I need to just buy a few individual items and take a break from boxes. But, my indecisive self likes that I don't have to think and analyze and just get sent something random to use. Anyone want to be my skin care consultant and pick things out for me?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope OMG 4 is weird and wacky! I was so disappointed in OMG 1 and I have high hopes for OMG 4 because they did use the term "WTF" in the description!
> 
> I want to see more snake venom products, birds nest, we got silkworm poo in one box (not an OMG one - lol) and also the silkworm cocoon balls in another.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm wondering Biancardi--will this be snake and bee venom, silkworm balls, etc. or will it be human stem cells and bull semen? Ok with the first (well, ok for trying it as I've actually used a bee venom/honey sheet mask before) but if it goes too far into the WTF and OMG side, it might not be for me. I hope this isn't a situation where people end up saying 'be careful what you wish for as you just might get it!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Marliepanda, Thanks for the tip! I'll try to figure out how to pull up the VIP section as I've not done that before. I did just click on the pictures, and didn't know they might have other options out there!
> 
> As for paypal, I don't mean to bring up a sore subject, but someone on here mentioned it a few weeks ago. I couldn't get it set up back then. Turns out, you have to link a bank account--a debit card won't work. But, I googled 'paypal pay a week later' (thought it was one week, but it is actually two) and the first link that shows up will say Paypal Pay After Delivery. I clicked that, signed into my paypal account, linked a bank account, and it should be all set up now. You do have to confirm the bank account. It will take a few days if you do it one way, but if you do online banking, they let you sign into your online bank account and that will confirm it. It was the only way I could get the Dry and Sensitive box with VIP pricing, so I hope it worked.


Thank you! (about 5 minutes too late for the VIP pricing though *shakes fist!* hahaha) I never knew about this!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's what I'm wondering Biancardi--will this be snake and bee venom, silkworm balls, etc. or will it be human stem cells and bull semen? Ok with the first (well, ok for trying it as I've actually used a bee venom/honey sheet mask before) but if it goes too far into the WTF and OMG side, it might not be for me. I hope this isn't a situation where people end up saying 'be careful what you wish for as you just might get it!'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah people will go from 'NOT OMG ENOUGH' to 'OMG NOOOOOOO' hahaha Poor Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

After having a child my omg rating is rather tested... Have to be really omg for me


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

Did Memebox seriously just send an email mentioning VIP pricing to everyone...after the sale ended?  :hehe:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

lol sent me a email saying they gave me 2 pts i looked and wasnt surprised it wasnt there


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

How do we feel about the upcoming Etude House box?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

i only want 18 lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay so I seem to have set up the pay after delivery (I already had a linked account) but its not an option when I go to pay (doing a test run)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> How do we feel about the upcoming Etude House box?


I like Etude House and a lot of their products, but their makeup is pretty drugstore quality, and I think it will be another repeat brand-specific box that will be a let down, like the tonymoly box. I got the HolikaHolika box and I'm still happy with that purchase, because I got it with a coupon and points, and because both the spoilers have been on my wishlist for quite some time. So whatever else is in that box is just a bonus for me. I get the feeling it will be the better of the two in that pairing, but the Etude House box will most likely be another disappointment for people. It's easier for them to jam-pack boxes of midcard/ unknown brands than it is with well known ones. Plus the brand-specific boxes are always more expensive, and we expect more because of that and rarely (if ever) get it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> How do we feel about the upcoming Etude House box?


I was excited, after seeing Tony Moly I think I'll pass...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's what I'm wondering Biancardi--will this be snake and bee venom, silkworm balls, etc. or will it be human stem cells and bull semen? Ok with the first (well, ok for trying it as I've actually used a bee venom/honey sheet mask before) but if it goes too far into the WTF and OMG side, it might not be for me. *I hope this isn't a situation where people end up saying 'be careful what you wish for as you just might get it!' *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it is funny, because several months ago, before the OMG boxes became reality, people were requesting the really off the wall, wacky stuff. The memespies must have been reading, because a few weeks later, the first OMG box went on sale. And we were all excited about silkworm poo, birds nest, snake venom stuff. So, we did wish for it and it hasn't come true yet. I want OMG 4 to be the complete weird shit stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hahah people will go from 'NOT OMG ENOUGH' to 'OMG NOOOOOOO' hahaha Poor Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha

considering what an epic disappointment OMG 1 was (as far as OMG products go - it was a good box, just not OMG'y) and OMG 2 was still not OMG'y enough, they have to push it a bit further.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> How do we feel about the upcoming Etude House box?


I don't feel much at all...after seeing that Tonymoly box.


----------



## yunii (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did Memebox seriously just send an email mentioning VIP pricing to everyone...after the sale ended?  :hehe:


They sure did. LOL they need to hire a content editor to check all their emails before EM deployment.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

I think Memebox might have received their brand boxes by contract with the companies. They can't possibly walk into the warehouse and go pointing around like 'yeah we want that','pack that one too.' 

Most probably the companies send a sample box after receiving the criteria from memebox, and memebox is sometimes too polite to refuse a box that seems reasonable. If I run a sub, I would feel bad too when the company come to me with a bunch of stuff and I have to reject them? I don't know if I'm speculating things. But which sub wouldn't want to put more, unless not offered the products. 

Not defending them, but just thinking of the BTS at memebox seems interesting lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is funny, because several months ago, before the OMG boxes became reality, people were requesting the really off the wall, wacky stuff. The memespies must have been reading, because a few weeks later, the first OMG box went on sale. And we were all excited about silkworm poo, birds nest, snake venom stuff. So, we did wish for it and it hasn't come true yet. I want OMG 4 to be the complete weird shit stuff.


hahah I like how efficient Memespies are! 

that OMG3 better be fantastic. Even dogs will know if you keep fooling them with no treats..  :unsure2:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@ashleylind!

So let me get this straight (before doing anything rash)...if I were to cancel my TM/HH bundle I'm then also going to lose my Dessert/Rose bundle that I ordered at the same time using some points and 10% off $100 code? Or am I totally misunderstanding the pages I just skimmed through?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> How do we feel about the upcoming Etude House box?


Yeah, that's a no for me, too. Especially since Etude House has the new global shop that's in beta mode right now and having a grand opening October 1. There's an EH buffet being served up. Off to buy Play 101 pencils...  :drive:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my two pts and bought 18... Now for a holiday except mask boxes and globals


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Happy Birthday @@ashleylind!
> 
> So let me get this straight (before doing anything rash)...if I were to cancel my TM/HH bundle I'm then also going to lose my Dessert/Rose bundle that I ordered at the same time using some points and 10% off $100 code? Or am I totally misunderstanding the pages I just skimmed through?


I have cancelled mine and it had two boxes, BUT one of mine was already shipped.

What I think they MIGHT do if you make it clear you ONLY want to cancel TM is to A) downgrade your HH shipping to standard, and B ) refund your tony moly money (price paid minus 10%)

They may also refund some cash some points, I got refunded 8 points from an order of 14 points... I didnt specify at all though how I wanted to be refunded.

OKAY edit to say a girl I know on FB ordered the HH and TM and has to cancel the whole thing and reorder HH so I dont know how itll work for you @Memejunkie. I guess email and ask?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Happy Birthday @@ashleylind!
> 
> So let me get this straight (before doing anything rash)...if I were to cancel my TM/HH bundle I'm then also going to lose my Dessert/Rose bundle that I ordered at the same time using some points and 10% off $100 code? Or am I totally misunderstanding the pages I just skimmed through?


they cancel the whole thing, from what I understand....


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they cancel the whole thing, from what I understand....


Seems mad to throw away three sales for the sake of one.. but its not as if theyre hurting for sales...


----------



## amidea (Sep 22, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> If anyone's into Innisfree face masks, they are doing a buy 10 get 10 for free on all of their it's a real squeeze sheet masks


thanks for posting!  has anyone tried any of these masks and if so, what'd you think?  i googled a little and didn't find much, but didn't have time for an extensive search.

also, i emailed three times about mask and luckybox points that i didn't get, and never got a response, but as soon as i used the help center, i got a response in about 5 minutes, so that was nice!  but at the same time, they only gave me points for the luckybox and not the mask. womp womp.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

All those lovely people who pm'd the other lady with a 10% code (or 15%, either or!) would anyone possibly be able to send me one if they are not using them 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


----------



## sunsign6 (Sep 22, 2014)

I also just requested a cancellation on the TonyMoly box, that unboxing was depressing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> All those lovely people who pm'd the other lady with a 10% code (or 15%, either or!) would anyone possibly be able to send me one if they are not using them
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> x


pm'd you


----------



## yunii (Sep 22, 2014)

Lol, I asked about the points that was given out last week. Even given her my order number and here is their CS Lucy's response

"I am sorry you got incorrect information. Over the past week we have been giving points for a few boxes and I think people are just confused about which one's these are because of misleading information on forums."


----------



## yunii (Sep 22, 2014)

amidea said:


> thanks for posting! has anyone tried any of these masks and if so, what'd you think? i googled a little and didn't find much, but didn't have time for an extensive search.
> 
> also, i emailed three times about mask and luckybox points that i didn't get, and never got a response, but as soon as i used the help center, i got a response in about 5 minutes, so that was nice! but at the same time, they only gave me points for the luckybox and not the mask. womp womp.


Omg that liar CS told me they are not giving points for luckybox.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> Omg that liar CS told me they are not giving points for luckybox.


I think its only certain Luckyboxes? Did you get the right one?

Though apparently people got emails about buying cute/omg/kstyle boxes and 2 points (that expire tomorrow, so meh...) I didnt but did buy cute 3

I have emailed for some points for my cute wishlist box haha


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

"misleading information on forums"

*eyeroll*


----------



## yunii (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I think its only certain Luckyboxes? Did you get the right one?
> 
> Though apparently people got emails about buying cute/omg/kstyle boxes and 2 points (that expire tomorrow, so meh...) I didnt but did buy cute 3


I have purchase every luckybox and the entire bundle for cute/omg/k style 3. But no points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 22, 2014)

amidea said:


> thanks for posting!  has anyone tried any of these masks and if so, what'd you think?  i googled a little and didn't find much, but didn't have time for an extensive search.
> 
> also, i emailed three times about mask and luckybox points that i didn't get, and never got a response, but as soon as i used the help center, i got a response in about 5 minutes, so that was nice!  but at the same time, they only gave me points for the luckybox and not the mask. womp womp.


I've used the Innisfree sheet masks which are on sale and they are nice masks.  I like Inissfree products overall, generally.

They use lots of natural ingredients and the prices of their items is reasonable.

You can find the same masks for under $1,00 USD if you search. But if you want this deal, it's an OK deal.

I've tried Aloe Vera, Tea Tree and one more of their masks.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> I have purchase every luckybox and the entire bundle for cute/omg/k style 3. But no points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Boo them! You need to get the wording from the emails I think. I copy pasted the email wording in my email to them about my cute wishlist


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've used the Innisfree sheet masks which are on sale and they are nice masks.  I like Inissfree products overall, generally.
> 
> They use lots of natural ingredients and the prices of their items is reasonable.
> 
> ...


I second the Innisfree masks. I've used over a dozen types of their masks and never used one that I did not care for, and I absolutely love that brand. Their products are definitely higher quality than a lot of similar level brands, and I do agree that their prices are reasonable for the quality. I always pay about $1 per mask once shipping costs have been averaged out. I haven't checked the Innisfree site but I've heard their shipping costs are high, so that's my only real concern.

@@MemeJunkie I've placed multiple bundle orders before and used the 15% off and an affiliate link for $10 off, and had to cancel a bundle. I just sent them an email with the order number in the subject line and explained that I wanted to cancel the such and such bundle. I received an email back confirming which bundle I wanted canceled, and they only deducted that portion of the affiliate discount and 15% off, which I thought was rather generous (for Memebox). If the two bundles are separate, I don't think you'll have any issues. And from my experience, whenever a coupon code and/or affiliate link is included in an order and I ask to cancel something, they'll always confirm how much of that discount I will lose with the cancellation.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

Got my 2 cute wishlist points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Boo them! You need to get the wording from the emails I think. I copy pasted the email wording in my email to them about my cute wishlist


Could you post the text from the email? I bought both Cute 1 and 2, but received no email about points.

ETA: Never mind, just went ahead and contacted them!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

I asked about points for global boxes, this is what I was told:

"Right now we are providing points for the following boxes:

OMG Boxes, 17 K-style Boxes and My Cute Wishlist Boxes.

I am sorry you got incorrect information. Over the past week we have been giving points for a few boxes and I think people are just confused about which one's these are because of misleading information on forums.

Let us know if we could be of further assistance."

Umm, has anyone received points for the OMG, K Style or My Cute Wishlist boxes? I've purchased K Style 1 and 3, OMG 2 and 3 and My Cute Wishlist 2 and 3, but have not received any points for anything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 22, 2014)

Grabbed Cute Wishlist #4... I checked a few minutes ago &amp; it was showing sold out, but then when I refreshed it was available again. Figured I better grab it quick!

Still debating if I want to try OMG #4..I skipped #2 &amp; #3 because #1 was kind of disappointing, but maybe by the time they get to #4, they'll have the whole 'OMG' thing figured out..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Grabbed Cute Wishlist #4... I checked a few minutes ago &amp; it was showing sold out, but then when I refreshed it was available again. Figured I better grab it quick!
> 
> Still debating if I want to try OMG #4..I skipped #2 &amp; #3 because #1 was kind of disappointing, *but maybe by the time they get to #4, they'll have the whole 'OMG' thing figured out..*


we can only hope!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

I ordered OMG2 (in a bundle with MCW 2), got points when OMG3 came out, but nothing for OMG4.

Ordered Mask 5, but didn't get any points when Mask 6 came out. (seems like some people did)

(sorry -- unhelpful post is unhelpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## raindrop (Sep 22, 2014)

LOL!  I got an email this morning one two of my accounts that I was getting the 2 points for purchasing an OMG/MCW box, but of course, they didn't actually put them in my account.  Anyway, I emailed to request the points, and after some back and forth, my CS agent "Jill" started calling ME Jill.  Ummmm, I'm thinking that isn't her real name.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nice try memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

I missed the OMG 1, but to be honest I had wished that I had bought it (it sold out just before I joined). And I did like OMG 2.

But I do wish they separated "OMG" into two separate boxes. One for fun, unique, quirky items...Which is what they seem to think OMG items are 99% of the time....And weird, over the top products.

I also definitely agree that these boxes seem to be geared to people that aren't familiar with Korean cosmetics. Because snail extract, bee venom, synake and such in no way whatsoever shock me in the slightest. But I think Memebox really doesn't fully understand what they implied with "OMG."

I'm really curious to see how things play out with OMG 3 and 4. Especially since someone mentioned how someone at Memebox promised they'd start giving us what we want. And also because Memespies surely must see how disappointed we all are by their selections.

But I really do like those unique items as well. So, much like @ I'd really miss them. So it would be nice if they started doing these OMG boxes, and then ACTUAL "wtf" boxes.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Could you post the text from the email? I bought both Cute 1 and 2, but received no email about points.


'We just gave out 2 points to everyone who bought any box from the cute wishlist, omg and k style boxes'

I only bought Cute 3, thats all.

@@cfisher maybe the luckybox offer is over, they did expire on Saturday the points that were given anyway so that makes sense.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

raindrop said:


> LOL!  I got an email this morning one two of my accounts that I was getting the 2 points for purchasing an OMG/MCW box, but of course, they didn't actually put them in my account.  Anyway, I emailed to request the points, and after some back and forth, my CS agent "Jill" started calling ME Jill.  Ummmm, I'm thinking that isn't her real name.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nice try memebox.


I hate to say it, but I have to agree. I had a similar situation where someone acted confused when I politely used their name. I didn't want to say anything, because it seems a bit silly....It also might explain why just about everyone seems to have a name that starts with L.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> 'We just gave out 2 points to everyone who bought any box from the cute wishlist, omg and k style boxes'
> 
> I only bought Cute 3, thats all.
> 
> @@cfisher maybe the luckybox offer is over, they did expire on Saturday the points that were given anyway so that makes sense.


I sent that email 3-4 days ago, haha. I haven't received any points though for any of the boxes she listed.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 22, 2014)

Annoying, I got Cute 1 AND 3 but no points and already got Cute 4. Oh well.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Annoying, I got Cute 1 AND 3 but no points and already got Cute 4. Oh well.


I've noticed that whenever they give out points for such boxes, and I don't receive the points, they're always boxes I purchased in value sets. Does their system only automatically give out the points to people that buy the boxes individually....Could that be it?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've noticed that whenever they give out points for such boxes, and I don't receive the points, they're always boxes I purchased in value sets. Does their system only automatically give out the points to people that buy the boxes individually....Could that be it?


That was the case for my princess but my cute wishlist 3 was in an order all by itself, nothing else haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> That was the case for my princess but my cute wishlist 3 was in an order all by itself, nothing else haha


I guess Memebox really is just that bad at this stuff.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> 've noticed that whenever they give out points for such boxes, and I don't receive the points, they're always boxes I purchased in value sets. Does their system only automatically give out the points to people that buy the boxes individually....Could that be it?


I purchased OMG2/MCW2 in a bundle and got points when they came out for OMG 3, so there goes that theory


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've noticed that whenever they give out points for such boxes, and I don't receive the points, they're always boxes I purchased in value sets. Does their system only automatically give out the points to people that buy the boxes individually....Could that be it?


I ordered my Mask box in a bundle and I didn't get points for it. I only received them for the Thumbs Down box.
*ETA: just checked my email and Lucy emailed and added the mask points to my account just a short time ago.*

I emailed CS, we'll see what happens. I really want to keep the other boxes for holiday gift bags so hopefully they'll work with me. If it wasn't for the crappy box above I would let it go and take the chance on Holika Holika but two duds in a week is my limit.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I ordered my Mask box in a bundle and I didn't get points for it. I only received them for the Thumbs Down box.
> 
> *ETA: just checked my email and Lucy emailed and added the mask points to my account just a short time ago.*
> 
> I emailed CS, we'll see what happens. I really want to keep the other boxes for holiday gift bags so hopefully they'll work with me. If it wasn't for the crappy box above I would let it go and take the chance on Holika Holika but two duds in a week is my limit.


What really scares me is that they posted the Tony Moly box as though it was something to be proud of.

What does that say about the Holika Holika box?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What really scares me is that they posted the Tony Moly box as though it was something to be proud of.
> 
> What does that say about the Holika Holika box?


Well, some folks do seem really happy with the TM box.  Perhaps we are just too experienced!! and picky!!  lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it's super weird that they "unboxed it" at all... just a strange turn of events lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, some folks do seem really happy with the TM box.  Perhaps we are just too experienced!! and picky!!  lol





biancardi said:


> Well, some folks do seem really happy with the TM box.  Perhaps we are just too experienced!! and picky!!  lol


I know, but I think if those people knew the real "value" of those items, they wouldn't be so pleased! During a half off sale on Honestskin, even with shipping, it would be a fair bit cheaper for everything. Plus, a box's real value is based on how much of the items someone will want. ...Memebox loses it's magic when you know too much, haha. But in all seriousness, even with "retail" values those boxes isn't worth more than what you pay for it!

@tiedyelifestyle I honestly don't understand the unboxing at all. Do they have a bunch more they need to sell, and they were hoping it would get people interested? I think they ended up with a ton of cancellations, but hopefully some people will be more interested once they know what's in the box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, some folks do seem really happy with the TM box. Perhaps we are just too experienced!! and picky!! lol


Some people do and really it's not a horrible box, I shouldn't have said it was a dud, it's just a dud for me. I won't use the eyeliner or the lovely orange pencil. I have the BB cream and I'm not a fan. I've heard mixed reviews about the apple cream so probably not for me. What's that leave me with? A cute peach lip balm which I would most definitely use. For 30 bucks I'd rather buy peaches and make jam.
ETA: And for someone as graceful as myself...being in the shower with egg shaped soap is a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, some folks do seem really happy with the TM box.  Perhaps we are just too experienced!! and picky!!  lol


Speaking as someone who is happy with the TM box (but not *really* happy) I posted on Meme's FB page that the box would probably appeal to people new to TM but would disappoint people who already had several TM items. Since I don't have much TM stuff (and actually, what I bought was stuff that went out in box #1 as I figured they wouldn't repeat items like the Tomatox and Pocket Bunny), this is a good box. Could've been better, but I am not planning on cancelling and none of the items are things I already have. I suggested they do a Tonymoly Superfan box next to include really cute items plus items that are not as well known. That way, those who have already purchased TM items are less likely to already have those items. Oh well. I could see not liking the box if I had been purchasing Korean cosmetics for a while. But for me, I've only received a handful of Memeboxes as I only started ordering from them in August. Memebox may be trying to draw in new customers, but yeah, they shouldn't forget about their existing customer base who may be more sophisticated and familiar with what is available.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Some people do and really it's not a horrible box, I shouldn't have said it was a dud, it's just a dud for me. I won't use the eyeliner or the lovely orange pencil. I have the BB cream and I'm not a fan. I've heard mixed reviews about the apple cream so probably not for me. What's that leave me with? A cute peach lip balm which I would most definitely use. For 30 bucks I'd rather buy peaches and make jam.


Honestly, I am *hoping* they are sending out different colors and orange is just one of them. If I get orange, especially THAT orange which is horrible, I won't be happy with that particular item at all.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox loses it's magic when you know too much


THIS! That really isn't a bad box, but if you don't want 1 or 2 of the items, it makes more sense to just hustle when sales come up and get stuff you actually want.

I have a feeling that it's REALLY hard to put together a "known brand" box. Even Etude House's new global shop gets totally undersold on their own stuff by TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop--the marketplace is very competitive and there's none of the value wiggle room that Memebox gains by introducing unknown or hard-to-buy brands. It's too bad that Memebox can't do some sort of special item in the boxes--a last chance to get a beloved but discontinued thing or a preview of a new product--that would give the boxes some added value.


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I missed the OMG 1, but to be honest I had wished that I had bought it (it sold out just before I joined). And I did like OMG 2.But I do wish they separated "OMG" into two separate boxes. One for fun, unique, quirky items...Which is what they seem to think OMG items are 99% of the time....And weird, over the top products.I also definitely agree that these boxes seem to be geared to people that aren't familiar with Korean cosmetics. Because snail extract, bee venom, synake and such in no way whatsoever shock me in the slightest. But I think Memebox really doesn't fully understand what they implied with "OMG."I'm really curious to see how things play out with OMG 3 and 4. Especially since someone mentioned how someone at Memebox promised they'd start giving us what we want. And also because Memespies surely must see how disappointed we all are by their selections.But I really do like those unique items as well. So, much like @ I'd really miss them. So it would be nice if they started doing these OMG boxes, and then ACTUAL "wtf" boxes.


I messaged them. Lets see wht they have to say. I got the last cute wishlist 3 trio bundle.

Btw cfisher, i pm'd u~


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> THIS! That really isn't a bad box, but if you don't want 1 or 2 of the items, it makes more sense to just hustle when sales come up and get stuff you actually want.
> 
> I have a feeling that it's REALLY hard to put together a "known brand" box. Even Etude House's new global shop gets totally undersold on their own stuff by TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop--the marketplace is very competitive and there's none of the value wiggle room that Memebox gains by introducing unknown or hard-to-buy brands. It's too bad that Memebox can't do some sort of special item in the boxes--a last chance to get a beloved but discontinued thing or a preview of a new product--that would give the boxes some added value.


*cough, cough* Cat Chu *cough, cough* YUP!


----------



## seachange (Sep 22, 2014)

I guess the TM box will be good for someone who never tried TM, it's a quite good selection as an introduction to the brand &amp; compared to branded boxes in the past it's quite good.

I personally, after buying the disapoining Banila Co and Missha boxes, stay &amp; will stay away from branded boxes.


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like to buy the etude box tomorrow, but I'm afraid it will be a letdown like the tm box. That was a pricy box and I expected more from it.


----------



## blinded (Sep 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I ordered OMG2 (in a bundle with MCW 2), got points when OMG3 came out, but nothing for OMG4.
> 
> Ordered Mask 5, but didn't get any points when Mask 6 came out. (seems like some people did)
> 
> (sorry -- unhelpful post is unhelpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Probably doesn't matter now, but the points they gave out the other day when Mask 6 went up were for people who ordered any of Mask 1-4. So Mask 5 wasn't included.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> *I know, but I think if those people knew the real "value" of those items, they wouldn't be so pleased! *During a half off sale on Honestskin, even with shipping, it would be a fair bit cheaper for everything. Plus, a box's real value is based on how much of the items someone will want. ...Memebox loses it's magic when you know too much, haha. But in all seriousness, even with "retail" values those boxes isn't worth more than what you pay for it!


we did have one member here who based it on an American company selling it (and of course, that made the box worth almost 100.00) and she knew she could get it cheaper, but was happy all the same.

I knew when I was looking around at the items this morning, I came up with a box that was well under 60.00 and I didn't even go to honestskin.


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

Btw if you go to the etude link fanservicd linked, you can sign up and get a coupon for when the store has its official opening. Hopefully that will enable me to curate my own box!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

seachange said:


> I guess the TM box will be good for someone who never tried TM, it's a quite good selection as an introduction to the brand &amp; compared to branded boxes in the past it's quite good.
> 
> I personally, after buying the disapoining Banila Co and Missha boxes, stay &amp; will stay away from branded boxes.


if they do secret key or skinfood, I will purchase those. Those are not makeup boxes, but known for skincare...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I asked about points for global boxes, this is what I was told:"Right now we are providing points for the following boxes:OMG Boxes, 17 K-style Boxes and My Cute Wishlist Boxes.I am sorry you got incorrect information. Over the past week we have been giving points for a few boxes and I think people are just confused about which one's these are because of misleading information on forums.Let us know if we could be of further assistance."Umm, has anyone received points for the OMG, K Style or My Cute Wishlist boxes? I've purchased K Style 1 and 3, OMG 2 and 3 and My Cute Wishlist 2 and 3, but have not received any points for anything.


Here i what they said after i emailed them about the points for cute wishlist, etc...

"I have added the points to your account. Please note these expire in 3 days so please take advantage of them while they are there!

Please let us know if we could be of further assistance.

XOXO,

Memebox Team"

That was so fast O_O. It litterally took 3 mins. No joke.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> THIS! That really isn't a bad box, but if you don't want 1 or 2 of the items, it makes more sense to just hustle when sales come up and get stuff you actually want.
> 
> I have a feeling that it's REALLY hard to put together a "known brand" box. Even Etude House's new global shop gets totally undersold on their own stuff by TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop--the marketplace is very competitive and there's none of the value wiggle room that Memebox gains by introducing unknown or hard-to-buy brands. It's too bad that Memebox can't do some sort of special item in the boxes--a last chance to get a beloved but discontinued thing or a preview of a new product--that would give the boxes some added value.


Yeah, I COMPLETELY agree, and I've even discussed this with people before. I think Tony Moly must be hard to deal with when it comes to a service like Memebox. Tony Moly is known worldwide, I doubt they care much whether or not a few hundred people buy their branded box on Memebox. And the same goes for Etude House. Their stuff is in fact widely available, and I can't tell you how many times I've gotten their stuff for 50% to 90% off the retail on sites like RoseRoseShop. And that is why that box holds very little value for me. Even if it had only things I would in fact use, I know my mind would immediately start adding things up and reminding me how much extra I would be paying.

When it comes to brands like Tony Moly and Etude House I never expect to see their things in the regular Memeboxes, other than the occasional one use thing or sample sized product. I can understand why Memebox can't get their stuff at a price reasonable enough to add to their boxes, and I do think it's great that they even offer these branded boxes.

However, I do think that Tony Moly and Etude House could comfortably afford to add more to the boxes. I know how cheaply I can buy their stuff, I know they could add some fun extras. A few small items would make a world of difference, in my opinion. I was shocked there wasn't even a 50 cent sheet mask (which costs the company what, 25 cents?)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Honestly, I am *hoping* they are sending out different colors and orange is just one of them. If I get orange, especially THAT orange which is horrible, I won't be happy with that particular item at all.


Oh my goodness, I would hope so! Koreans and their orange. lol
On a side note, I rarely order any type of box that will have makeup in it. Not even BB dreams really because I just won't use them. TM was a gamble for me because I know there are only specific products I'm interested in. Holika Holika perhaps my chances are a bit better but still not great. Will I order the Étude House box? Probably. I'm a glutton for punishment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish all the branded boxes were done as nakedboxes.

Lots of people are supportive of specific brands, so I know they'd all sell out sooner than later.

And I think the rest of us would be a lot more happy with Memebox if we didn't have to gamble on those boxes.

I think the same should be done with Thumbs Up type boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 22, 2014)

I have always stayed away from branded boxes because they have never been exciting for me. Holika Holika was the exception to my rule, because I waited on it until the two spoilers came out, and as I said earlier, I've wanted to try both of those items for a long time so I figured why not just get the box if I'm going to eventually buy those products anyway.

I really do think that the branded boxes should be to introduce you to that brand, but probably shouldn't be purchased if you're already familiar with the brand and/or own a lot of products from them. The TM box actually has some of their more popular products in it, so I do think it would be a nice box to get for someone new to the brand. It just kind of sucks that it doesn't have a very good value overall.

Aside from that, I e-mailed CS today and finally got my points that I withdrew over a week ago, and I picked up cute wishlist 4 and the new mask box. Because those are two "lines" of boxes that I can't say no to. If Cute Wishlist #3 is as crappy as #2, I will probably cancel #4. It will be the first box I've canceled, but I just wanted to snag it in case #3 is super good and I regret not getting #4 lol


----------



## seachange (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Tony Moly is known worldwide, I doubt they care much whether or not a few hundred people buy their branded box on Memebox. And the same goes for Etude House.


Well, in my opinion that's not the right attitude towards potentially new customers, no company is that big and famous to afford to do that...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 22, 2014)

What, exactly, is wrong with the TonyMoly box for the price being charged? I sincerely think it looks like a nice box with a higher value than the products contained within.  For me, personally, I will like the box, although  I am NOT happy about probably getting more orange lipstick.  t I'm learning just to throw them away first thing and never think about them again.

In fact, I think my major problem with Memebox at this point is that they are putting way too  much orange color into most boxes, even Cooling Care has an orange lip gloss. It is totally insane to think that most Americans and Western Europeans can wear these colors time after time and like them (* with rare exceptions- I know!!*)

People are complaining in general about the brand name boxes. When's the last time you saw a Chanel- curated Glossybox? Or a Clinique- curated  box with full sized products,, even? ( Clinique being the bottom tier of what I consider to be department store major brand labels). 

It's Memebox, not Miraclebox.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> Probably doesn't matter now, but the points they gave out the other day when Mask 6 went up were for people who ordered any of Mask 1-4. So Mask 5 wasn't included.


Good call, I missed that part! Now I don't feel like I "missed out" haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What, exactly, is wrong with the TonyMoly box for the price being charged? I sincerely think it looks like a nice box with a higher value than the products contained within.  For me, personally, I will like the box, although  I am NOT happy about probably getting more orange lipstick.  t I'm learning just to throw them away first thing and never think about them again.
> 
> In fact, I think my major problem with Memebox at this point is that they are putting way too  much orange color into most boxes, even Cooling Care has an orange lip gloss. It is totally insane to think that most Americans and Western Europeans can wear these colors time after time and like them (* with rare exceptions- I know!!*)
> 
> ...


I think for me, it's just that I am not used to paying "retail" for brands like Tony Moly and Etude House, and from those I know that have been to Korea (including a few people that volunteered there long term) people just rarely pay retail for most of those brands.

I understand what you're saying, I just think there's a big difference between drugstore level brands and department level brands (like Clinique) and high end brands like Chanel. I mean, you don't really get big discounts with Clinique, just the occasional gift with purchase. And Chanel is pretty much the same.

But, I know when I go to the drugstore, I'm used to people buying things like Revlon for buy one get one free, or 40$ off all Maybelline. And I think I'm used to seeing brands like Etude House in a similar manner.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think for me,* it's just that I am not used to paying "retail" for brands like Tony Moly and Etude House, and from those I know that have been to Korea (including a few people that volunteered there long term) people just rarely pay retail for most of those brands.*
> 
> I understand what you're saying, and I'm not at all trying to sound argumentative, I just think there's a big difference between drugstore level brands and department level brands (like Clinique) and high end brands like Chanel. I mean, you don't really get big discounts with Clinique, just the occasional gift with purchase. And Chanel is pretty much the same.
> 
> But, I know when I go to the drugstore, I'm used to people buying things like Revlon for buy one get one free, or 40$ off all Maybelline. And I think I'm used to seeing brands like Etude House in a similar manner.


this....I don't mind waiting a few weeks for my items (heck, memebox makes me wait several months from the time I order it to the time I get it!!) and I won't pay full price for these products. I do not consider those brands to be high end either.

To me, Tony Moly, Holika Holike, Etude House - those are all drugstore like brands (nothing wrong with it, btw at all!) and I would not compare them Chanel or Clinique.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

Korea's Most Wanted 2 sold out? waaah? That was quite a bit faster than I expected, but it makes sense--KMW1 was a legitimately nice box!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this....I don't mind waiting a few weeks for my items (heck, memebox makes me wait several months from the time I order it to the time I get it!!) and I won't pay full price for these products. I do not consider those brands to be high end either.
> 
> To me, Tony Moly, Holika Holike, Etude House - those are all drugstore like brands (nothing wrong with it, btw at all!) and I would not compare them Chanel or Clinique.


Yeah, I tend to see them as drugstore level brands as well. I prefer those brands over what's available at my local drugstore, and I'm not insulting them at all, but I think I'm just so used to getting "deals" when I buy such level brands. I have no problem paying full price for a great brand at a department store, or an item that I know I love. But I don't see the point in paying full price when I know I can get a much better deal.

And besides, this is Memebox. We are sort of spoiled by the concept. If I bought a subscription box and got a value similar to what I would pay, I would be very upset. It sort of defies the point, doesn't it? If I'm going to get only my money's worth, I'd rather spend that money on a "sure thing." ...And I can't help but be offended by the fact that the Tony Moly box contains items that can be acquired for cheaper than the cost of the box. That just irks me, even though I did not purchase it. It just feels like Tony Moly may taking advantage of the situation a bit.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I tend to see them as drugstore level brands as well. I prefer those brands over what's available at my local drugstore, and I'm not insulting them at all, but I think I'm just so used to getting "deals" when I buy such level brands. I have no problem paying full price for a great brand at a department store, or an item that I know I love. But I don't see the point in paying full price when I know I can get a much better deal.
> 
> *And besides, this is Memebox. We are sort of spoiled by the concept. If I bought a subscription box and got a value similar to what I would pay, I would be very upset. It sort of defies the point, doesn't it? If I'm going to get only my money's worth, I'd rather spend that money on a "sure thing."*


exactly. Globals are worth anywhere between 100-200 dollars, even with memeinflated prices. So, I do expect that a box that costs more than a global to be worth more.  I mean, we aren't talking about Amore Pacific or Sulwhasoo


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> Probably doesn't matter now, but the points they gave out the other day when Mask 6 went up were for people who ordered any of Mask 1-4. So Mask 5 wasn't included.


We didn't even receive Mask 5 yet. Aren't they only giving points for boxes that have previously shipped?


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 22, 2014)

The thing is also that Tony Moly is... well, it's just alright. There are very few Tony Moly HG-worthy items. The Bunny Glosses are one of my favourite things (for obvious reasons), but their staying power is eh and their moisturizing ability is terrible. The Appletox peeling cream is basically a fancy physical exfoliator. The Appletox honey cream can be HG for some but the worst thing ever for others due to its consistency, but the ingredients aren't anything you can't find in other honey-based creams. The BB cream is alright but they don't have nearly the range of colours as other brands like Missha. The hand creams are alright, but are overfragranced IMO. The Cat's Wink line is nice but I heard they're discontinuing it...

My point is that as far as effectiveness in both skin care and makeup go, TM is on the lower rungs. They are definitely drugstore quality items, but their fantastic packaging makes them a sought-after brand.

So to charge more for this branded box, but getting a lower value for alright-quality items as opposed to many $23 boxes... You can see why people aren't as excited about the TM box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> We didn't even receive Mask 5 yet. Aren't they only giving points for boxes that have previously shipped?


yes, that seems to be what they were doing last week...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> exactly. Globals are worth anywhere between 100-200 dollars, even with memeinflated prices. So, I do expect that a box that costs more than a global to be worth more.  I mean, we aren't talking about Amore Pacific or Sulwhasoo


If the brand boxes aren't going to offer great values, I really think they need to be done as nakedboxes. At least then people would know what to expect.

@@Bunbunny Yeah, I think this is why a lot of people are upset. Tony Moly I'm sure curated the boxes, and I think Memebox thought it would be great to take advantage of their name, probably hoping to bring in some potential customers, but that box is just insulting to those of us that are in fact familiar with the brand, and the prices.

And I agree, Tony Moly has the cute factor, which is huge in Korea, but their skincare is hit or miss. I agree that most of their more well known products aren't all that great, but I have had some great experiences with some of their "higher end" lines, like the Floria.

Now, if their Floria Whitening Capsule Essence had been in that box...I would be ranting about how much I want that box. I think another thing that bothered me is they really did not include anything from their higher end lines, which do have some great products.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I tend to see them as drugstore level brands as well. I prefer those brands over what's available at my local drugstore, and I'm not insulting them at all, but I think I'm just so used to getting "deals" when I buy such level brands. I have no problem paying full price for a great brand at a department store, or an item that I know I love. But I don't see the point in paying full price when I know I can get a much better deal.
> 
> And besides, this is Memebox. We are sort of spoiled by the concept.* If I bought a subscription box and got a value similar to what I would pay, I would be very upset. It sort of defies the point, doesn't it?* If I'm going to get only my money's worth, I'd rather spend that money on a "sure thing." ...And I can't help but be offended by the fact that the Tony Moly box contains items that can be acquired for cheaper than the cost of the box. That just irks me, even though I did not purchase it. It just feels like Tony Moly may taking advantage of the situation a bit.


Even though I am keeping my TM box order, I so agree with this. They need to offer more value than what you could get paying retail precisely *because* you are not picking out the items. That should be taken as a given really. If I pay Memebox $40 to send me random TM items, they should work it out with TM to send more than $40 worth of products. The reason is because you might not like everything. So, I am willing to gamble on a box because I *expect* to get a better value than paying retail. That way, if I don't like a couple items but like the rest, then I don't feel cheated. When you are paying retail, you don't have that wiggle and forgiveness room to say "oh well, I still got my money's worth because of the items I do like.' If I don't like even 1 or 2 items, I start thinking I would've been better off buying exactly what I wanted and I'm not going to be able to look at the unwanted items as 'bonus items.' This is something Memebox needs to realize. I think generally they do realize that, but it was probably Tonymoly that wouldn't give them more items or higher cost items. So, their choice may have been to offer a box at retail value or not offer it at all. They chose to offer it. Was it the right choice? I don't know overall, but I am keeping mine. It would be nice if they could put a disclaimer that the value of the box may not be as impressive as the value of other Memeboxes, but I'm pretty sure TM wouldn't allow that, lol!

ETA: Of course, as others have said, making branded boxes naked boxes would have the effect of letting us figure out value. Also, I am really on the fence about ordering the Etude House box tonight/tomorrow. Whether or not I do may depend upon what (if any) boxes are released with it. I'd want the VIP pricing with a $5 off code. That *might* make it worth taking the gamble.

Re-ETA: Now why did they have to go and finally sell out of those Herbal boxes?! If they'd offered a free Herbal box with an Etude purchase (like they did with the Recipe by Nature boxes) I would have been all over that, lol!!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Even though I am keeping my TM box order, I so agree with this. They need to offer more value than what you could get paying retail precisely *because* you are not picking out the items. That should be taken as a given really. If I pay Memebox $40 to send me random TM items, they should work it out with TM to send more than $40 worth of products. The reason is because you might not like everything. So, I am willing to gamble on a box because I *expect* to get a better value than paying retail. That way, if I don't like a couple items but like the rest, then I don't feel cheated. When you are paying retail, you don't have that wiggle and forgiveness room to say "oh well, I still got my money's worth because of the items I do like.' If I don't like even 1 or 2 items, I start thinking I would've been better off buying exactly what I wanted and I'm not going to be able to look at the unwanted items as 'bonus items.' This is something Memebox needs to realize. I think generally they do realize that, but it was probably Tonymoly that wouldn't give them more items or higher cost items. So, their choice may have been to offer a box at retail value or not offer it at all. They chose to offer it. Was it the right choice? I don't know overall, but I am keeping mine. It would be nice if they could put a disclaimer that the value of the box may not be as impressive as the value of other Memeboxes, but I'm pretty sure TM wouldn't allow that, lol!


I don't really blame Memebox for this one, but I do think if the value is going to be similar/the same as the cost of the box they should do it as a nakedbox. When we buy Memeboxes, we tend to include the shipping costs, which I'm sure they don't factor in.

I think we just need to keep in mind that this is how it will probably play out with the branded boxes. I, personally, just won't take the risk on said boxes. But I agree with what people have been saying, for those new to the brand then perhaps they think it's worth it because it does introduce them to the products and they don't have to stalk down sale prices elsewhere, or pay for shipping costs (which with said a small order would be high).

I wish Memebox would try to work with some new brands at this point. Ideally ones that we already know offers them great deals on their items. Dear by Enprani clearly has a great reputation with Memebox, I wish they would try to take advantage of that for us!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

That would be an excellent rule cfisher! Any box where the value is close to the cost of the box (with shipping) = a Naked Box! I doubt they'll do it, but then, I do wonder if the value to box cost ratio had anything to do with them showing the whole box on Facebook. Probably not. They probably thought it would pull in more orders, not cancellations. There does seem to be a disconnect between what we actually want and what Memebox seems to think we want. Sigh...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That would be an excellent rule cfisher! Any box where the value is close to the cost of the box (with shipping) = a Naked Box! I doubt they'll do it, but then, I do wonder if the value to box cost ratio had anything to do with them showing the whole box on Facebook. Probably not. They probably thought it would pull in more orders, not cancellations. There does seem to be a disconnect between what we actually want and what Memebox seems to think we want. Sigh...


I'm not sure if Memebox knew what the items were when they put the box up for sale (they've flat out told me before in regards to boxes, including the Halloween one, that the items hadn't even been selected yet). I definitely think they did it to get more sales though, and if they had wanted to be upfront with the value they surely would have waited to be able to post it as a nakedbox to begin with. I wonder if they even know what will be in the Holika Holika box yet.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

I kind of wonder if Memebox has to work with a slightly higher-volume version of RoseRoseShop's "buy 10 and save" micro wholesaling program for these Etude House/TonyMoly/Holika Holika boxes. Not RRS LOL, but something like that. If that's the case, then they're not really dealing directly with Etude House and TonyMoly--just ordering from a mega list of products via a wholesale company. The company that owns TesterKorea works this way--their order minimum _per brand _is $4,500. Like, the wholesaler can't even walk into Etude House to get stuff unless they have orders equaling $4500. Then the discount they can arrange for TonyMoly is 47% off the stated prices on the homepage (although those are not the discounted prices we see on TesterKorea and RRS). 

I'm doing a price study right now (what I paid vs. the value of the box) and the truth is that I think I've paid the regular retail price of the box once in 30 boxes. So I doubt that Memebox is really counting on collecting $32 from a Superbox--which means that the products are based on some lesser amount of money that they actually collect on average (and I'm not even talking profits here--just how much people actually pay). I suspect that trying to put together good single-brand boxes is pretty difficult. I wouldn't be surprised if Memebox is able to work out deals with smaller companies that view Memebox as a promotional tool, but I wouldn't be surprised if Memebox has far less contact with the known brands.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I kind of wonder if Memebox has to work with a slightly higher-volume version of RoseRoseShop's "buy 10 and save" micro wholesaling program for these Etude House/TonyMoly/Holika Holika boxes. Not RRS LOL, but something like that. If that's the case, then they're not really dealing directly with Etude House and TonyMoly--just ordering from a mega list of products via a wholesale company. The company that owns TesterKorea works this way--their order minimum _per brand _is $4,500. Like, the wholesaler can't even walk into Etude House to get stuff unless they have orders equaling $4500. Then the discount they can arrange for TonyMoly is 47% off the stated prices on the homepage (although those are not the discounted prices we see on TesterKorea and RRS).
> 
> I'm doing a price study right now (what I paid vs. the value of the box) and the truth is that I think I've paid the regular retail price of the box once in 30 boxes. So I doubt that Memebox is really counting on collecting $32 from a Superbox--which means that the products are based on some lesser amount of money that they actually collect on average (and I'm not even talking profits here--just how much people actually pay). I suspect that trying to put together good single-brand boxes is pretty difficult. I wouldn't be surprised if Memebox is able to work out deals with smaller companies that view Memebox as a promotional tool, but I wouldn't be surprised if Memebox has far less contact with the known brands.


This could explain it. And Memebox does still have to make a profit on their boxes.

And it did always amaze me that Tony Moly and Etude House would even be bothered with such a small venture. I mean, a few hundred boxes isn't all that much prodict for those companies. I'm sure.

If that is the case though, I'm surprised they didn't add some of those cheaper items. I mean with wholesale costs and such they could easily acquired Etude House masks for under 25 cents, and lots of other smaller items could have been acquired for a similar price. At least it would make the boxes seem a bit more...Full.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, so basically what people here want are:

Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window

Premium branded Korean skin care and not just ANy products but the newest and best ones you personally want to see packed in a mystery box.

For $30-$40 a box shipped from Korea.

That's what you are saying. Tell me how it's possible, please. And why a company should bow at your feet.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


While this is a bit harsh there is a grain of truth in it.  Really I think the truth is somewhere in the middle.

-Regarding points, I don't know if memebox should be expected to give out 'free' ones, but it would be nice if there was a way for non affiliates to get points, perhaps a way that could also benefit memebox.  For example, maybe if you write a review of a box you received on their website under the box review section, that could be one point. I think this would also benefit memebox and would engender some goodwill among subscribers.

-Regarding expectations, I basically agree with what you say if that's what people really mean/want here, but I think the real question/talk here centers around 'value'.  The problem is value is subjective.  But I can understand wanting to get a box that is worth more than what you pay. As others have already said, if you don't then what's the point of not spending your money to get exactly what you want instead of a mystery box? While some people aren't considering shipping costs to the degree they should, it's not unfair to say that at times meme-prices are grossly inflated.  Them saying a box is worth $60 means very little if a cursory google search can show you the same products for a mere $30.

With that said, I agree 100% that people who buy boxes hoping to get a specific product or products are foolish and don't understand the nature of subscription boxes.  I also agree that expecting the very best of the best cutting edge Chanel- equivalent Korean products is irrational.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


If this is in regards to my comments, I'm sorry if that's how it came out, but I'm in no way trying to say any of that.


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


It's not about having the best possible items in the box. The box is way overpriced for something like TM. $38.99 is pretty steep. TonyMoly items are regularly on sale on many other sites and you can get them without paying full retail value. When you pay close to $40 and don't have the benefit of free points from being an affiliate, vip, etc.. that's a bit of money when you may not like every item. It's possible to curate you own box for less than that, get exactly what you want, and get free shipping elsewhere. So, if you're going to pay an inflated price, you have every right to have higher standards. I can fully understand why so many people cancelled their box.


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

tulosai said:


> -Regarding points, I don't know if memebox should be expected to give out 'free' ones, but it would be nice if there was a way for non affiliates to get points, perhaps a way that could also benefit memebox.  For example, maybe if you write a review of a box you received on their website under the box review section, that could be one point. I think this would also benefit memebox and would engender some goodwill among subscribers.


I think the free points thing has spoiled a lot of people. I don't think it's fair or necessary, especially since when they do award points... it is always random and half the people don't get it. And yeah, it would be nice if you could earn something for reviewing through the website like many subs do.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Tell me how it's possible, please. And why a company should bow at your feet.


I think it was only possible at first due to start-up capital received from outside sources to get Memebox Global going. It's not sustainable long-term. When I compare the amount of stuff I've received and kept and the amount I paid, it's pretty obscene. I'm giving stuff away to everyone I know because I feel guilty about owning all of this _stuff _(although the shipping fees to my relatives are getting kind of crazy--so clearly Memebox is subsidizing that, too, since my relatives live in the same country and only 1500 miles away).

But I can see why companies would take a crack at the global market and spend a lot of money to do it--if they're successful and become the next Dr. Jart they have access to consumers in the world's largest economies. The Korean government itself sponsors Korean cosmetics popup stores in New York every few years--there's interest in expanding trade. That said, there's just no way this can continue--CS costs money, shipping costs money, products cost money, staff costs money. I'll continue to try to get the best deals because *･゜ﾟ･*:.｡..｡.:*･゜capitalism･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*, but I've accepted that these are the good days. ahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> I think the free points thing has spoiled a lot of people. I don't think it's fair or necessary, especially since when they do award points... it is always random and half the people don't get it. And yeah, it would be nice if you could earn something for reviewing through the website like many subs do.


I'm not sure if there was some sort of points drama that I missed, but....

I think people on here were upset because they said they were giving out points for specific boxes, but it's hit or miss as to who actual receives them. If Memebox never gave out a single point to anyone for any reason, I would understand. I don't think they owe me, or anyone else, points for anything. Not for purchases, not for reviews, not for VIP's.

However, I think people have the right to expect the points given for specific reasons, if they qualify. It's a bit bizarre for some people to benefit from a purchase, while others don't, simply because the system failed to give them to some of those that qualified. And yes, sending an email to Memebox to ask for those $3 in points makes sense to me. It takes what, 3 seconds to compile such a message?


----------



## avarier (Sep 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not sure if there was some sort of points drama that I missed, but....
> 
> I think people on here were upset because they said they were giving out points for specific boxes, but it's hit or miss as to who actual receives them. If Memebox never gave out a single point to anyone for any reason, I would understand. I don't think they owe me, or anyone else, points for anything. Not for purchases, not for reviews, not for VIP's.
> 
> However, I think people have the right to expect the points given for specific reasons, if they qualify. It's a bit bizarre for some people to benefit from a purchase, while others don't, simply because the system failed to give them to some of those that qualified. And yes, sending an email to Memebox to ask for those $3 in points makes sense to me. It takes what, 3 seconds to compile such a message?


I'm thinking of all the people who aren't members here and are completely unaware they didn't get points AND won't know to send an email.

ETA: I also see a lot of people feeling like they have a right to free points. I frequently have seen people state that they don't want to buy until points AND a coupon code are given out. I'm on board with the coupon code.. it makes me feel better about the shipping. However, we aren't entitled to free points for no reason.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm thinking of all the people who aren't members here and are completely unaware they didn't get points AND won't know to send an email.
> 
> ETA: I also see a lot of people feeling like they have a right to free points. I frequently have seen people state that they don't want to buy until points AND a coupon code are given out. I'm on board with the coupon code.. it makes me feel better about the shipping. However, we aren't entitled to free points for no reason.


I was not aware of that, in all honesty. I don't hold off on buying boxes for the points, though I do take advantage of coupon codes. I don't think I ever place an order without them anymore, in all honesty.

The free points are either used on a box I see that I want, or may sway me towards purchasing a box I'm on the fence about if they're about to expire.

I don't think they owe me anything.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

I think buying memeboxes is a little bit about the drama. I mean, most of the boxes I bought typically only contains about 2-3 products which I will use/ need/ suitable for my skin type. Would be easier to purchase specifically what I want in stores.

And then there's the (long) wait, the VIP buy-it-or-leave-it drama, the disappointment in seeing boxes we didn't get (cute wishlist1), the fast sold out restock, the stress of deciding to buy and which promo code to use, the points too. And seeing boxes we want sold out when we're ready to buy.

All of these is making me thinking about memebox all the time. Maybe that's what memebox wants, I certainly spend more on skin care now than I did before memebox, but the great thing is I still feel like I'm getting a deal (and mom is happy to receive extra creams).

That being said, of course some might genuinely want to try Korean brands skin care.

Sorry for the incoherent post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 23, 2014)

Spoilers email!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I think buying memeboxes is a little bit about the drama. I mean, most of the boxes I bought typically only contains about 2-3 products which I will use/ need/ suitable for my skin type. Would be easier to purchase specifically what I want in stores.
> 
> And then there's the (long) wait, the VIP buy-it-or-leave-it drama, the disappointment in seeing boxes we didn't get (cute wishlist1), the fast sold out restock, the stress of deciding to buy and which promo code to use, the points too. And seeing boxes we want sold out when we're ready to buy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this totally makes sense. It basically turns shopping into a social game. I really like Memebox because of the social aspect--lots of people getting and talking about the same stuff at the same time--it's brilliant. I recently had the chance to buy a product that's limited edition in Korea and I actually turned down the opportunity because it doesn't seem that fun anymore to have something that other people literally cannot get, try, and talk about with me. The concept of hauling products without being connected to people somehow (either because my purchases were influenced by them or because I think there's a product people should know about) seems too isolated now. Social shopping is where it's at.

In the spirit of caring and sharing here's a link to request a luxe travel sample of SK-II essence (sponsored by NYMag--US addresses only and not Hawaii, Alaska, etc. read the terms and conditions). Umm I should connect this back to Memebox...uhh, oh--this is an example of a company giving away samples of products for the sake of breaking into the Western market--this might, uh, happen with Memebox, too! ahhahaaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Spoilers email!!


I keep waiting for an Oil &amp; Trouble spoiler to blow me away (this box is MADE for my skin type, big time), but I keep thinking...eh. Pinkaholic looks cuter and cuter all the time, but there's so much to buy already.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I keep waiting for an Oil &amp; Trouble spoiler to blow me away (this box is MADE for my skin type, big time), but I keep thinking...eh. Pinkaholic looks cuter and cuter all the time, but there's so much to buy already.


Same here xD


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm a pinkaholic.  I'm having the needs.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm actually quite liking the looks of the Pinkaholic box. I expected it to be a makeup box full of pink products (and I don't care for the colour pink) but it seems to be filled with some cool skincare items. I purchased the yogurt box but the spoilers aren't particularly enticing. Hoping the box will be much better! On the other hand, I would appreciate some VIP points and some great new box releases this last week, memespies! You've been a little disappointing this September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


Um...I think it is more than just a bit harsh really. I don't know where the comment about points came from, but my attitude towards it is this--Memebox doesn't have to offer them in the first place, but if they do, then they need to treat customers equally. Period. Again, they are the ones giving them out. No one wrote (as far as I know, and it would be crazy if they did) to ask that Memebox give out points for having bought a princess box in the first set they put out. But, Memebox chose to do that. Therefore, they have a responsibility to give everyone who bought a princess box in the first edition the points. I don't fall into the category of having purchased any of the boxes where they gave points, so no skin off my back, but I'm just talking about the principle of the matter. If you don't treat customers equally, then yes, customers are going to get mad and rightfully so.

As for VIP points, I'm not sure what you're talking about. I haven't seen anyone say anything about getting points for buying a VIP box. They already give us the discount on that, which is usually $3. I would like for them to extend the time during which we can get the VIP discount. That would be nice. But I know they are trying to pressure us into making a quick decision to buy so that we do get the discount. Now personally, September was the first month where I was VIP. I only started shopping with Meme in August, so yes, that means I ordered 5 boxes in 1 month. I don't know quite how to say this--it isn't like they have to give me VIP points. I'm not really mad that they haven't given me the points, but I am kind of disappointed. The reason I say I'm disappointed is because they have given out points in the past based on VIP status alone. And more importantly, in my welcome email, they specifically mentioned that VIPs get points each month. I do get that they can't always give out points just for being VIP. However, what I have consistently said both on Makeuptalk, in Facebook Meme groups, on Meme's own Facebook page, etc. is that I think they should reward people with points during the first month when they make VIP. Again, only because I know they've given out VIP points in the past. I wouldn't say I'm entitled to them, but it does make me sad that I made VIP and had certain expectations just based on how they've treated VIP in the past and based on Meme's own email. I feel like I joined the game too late and that isn't a good feeling at all.

As for box values--I think you are way over exaggerating the situation. It isn't like we are expecting pie in the sky, but here's the bottom line--why would I pay for a box full of mystery products unless I thought I'd be getting more for my money than I could get if I selected the items myself? That's why I go for Birchbox. Why I used to get Ipsy (until I got tired of them, and, actually, *because the value of their bags was starting to drop.*) Yes, value is subjective. And that is a part of it too. However, if I give Memebox $30 plus $7 shipping for a box, I do expect to see more than $30 worth of product. To me, that's what Memebox offers--really what any sub box offers--they use their buying power to get more than what a single person could get because they buy in volume *and* because the companies can write off some of the loss as advertising. I don't know how advertising/tax issues work in Korea, but I'm pretty certain that when Revlon started giving away all their black mascara like after dinner mints, they were counting it as a form of advertising. With brands like Tonymoly, they don't need as much advertising, I suppose, and that may be a factor in the box having less in retail value. But for normal Memeboxes, I don't think it is unreasonable to expect that the box has more retail value than what you paid.

If sub boxes in general (not just Memebox) started offering only retail value, they wouldn't last. But to insinuate that "everyone on here" expects too much is far off base. Notice, I haven't mentioned what percentage over retail should come in a box. Four times the value? Well, no, I don't think anyone expects that outside of the Jackpot boxes where retail value was the selling point. Now if we get 4 times the value, that's super! But do we expect it? No. And I think the Tonymoly box has established something--Expect a lower retail value if the brand is well known. When the brand is not as well known (on a worldwide standard, since that's what Memebox does--sends Korean products to the world) you can then expect a higher retail value versus what you paid. All I think most people are saying is that with Tonymoly box they cut that margin too close for comfort. The price of the box in relation to the retail value of the items is around the same. There was no discount and hence no added value with buying a mystery box of Tonymoly items from Memebox. You wouldn't necessarily be better off buying the items in the box yourself, but you'd probably break even. I just don't understand why you are exaggerating this to say we are all wanting too much really.

Oh, and to prove what I said about the VIP welcome email is true, I'll cut and paste it below with relevant portions highlighted in bold, underlined, and turned red:

*Level up and find learn more about your VIP Perks!*
Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
A huge welcome to our new September Memebox VIPs and congrats on unlocking your Memebox VIP status this month! Through our Memebox VIP Program, you'll load up on pretty perks each time you purchase, which means,* the more you spend, the more you get back!*

*New! Get your exclusive  September VIP Promo Codes!*

Don't miss this chance to get exclusive VIP promo codes for smarter shopping at Memebox! Get 10% off on your entire order on orders above $100 and get 15% off on your entire order on orders above $150! Also, we'll pay the shipping fee on one of your boxes when you buy two or more boxes! 

$7 off on shipping when you buy 2 or more boxes       ....

15% off on orders above $150                                     ....

10% off on orders above $100                                     ....

*Here's a quick run-through about our Memebox VIP Program:*

*1.* You can unlock Memebox VIP status when you purchase 5 or more individual boxes within a span of 3 months (i.e. If you want to obtain VIP status in September, you must have purchased at least 5 boxes in total in June, July, and August.) 

*2. *VIP status is renewed every month!

*Purchase. Points. Perks!*

-Get exclusive VIP only discount promotion codes

-Get early access to new arrivals

-Get discounts on new arrivals

-Get priority on exclusive promotional deals

*-Receive monthly Meme-points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.*

 

If you have any further questions regarding your VIP status, please contact us anytime at [email protected]

Cheers.

Memebox Team


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

@

Yeah and I have really enjoyed reading this forum, blog posts about Memebox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the SK-II link. Too bad I don't live in the US. Those samples are expensive in my country (and I can't afford full size lol)

@@Heather Hicks

I agree. Memebox's lack of consistency might cause disappointment. I bought a box without codes early September only to find the $5 off issued the next day &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @
> 
> Yeah and I have really enjoyed reading this forum, blog posts about Memebox too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yes, lack of consistency is a good way of putting it too.


----------



## seachange (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I keep waiting for an Oil &amp; Trouble spoiler to blow me away (this box is MADE for my skin type, big time), but I keep thinking...eh. Pinkaholic looks cuter and cuter all the time, but there's so much to buy already.


Keep thinking the same of the Oil &amp; Trouble box, hope to be still available after spoilers are posted...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Cutiepie Marzia 2 coming soon. Just got the email. So heads up if this appeals to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

CutiePieMarzia2 is coming this week. Oh boy...lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Cutiepie Marzia 2 coming soon. Just got the email. So heads up if this appeals to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha--more like head down, try not to get trampled by fans racing to buy them, yikes. Haha


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

The Pinkaholic box is looking mighty fine!

Now... what do you think about the second Cutiepie box release? Does that interest anyone?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Not really interested


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Haha--more like head down, try not to get trampled by fans racing to buy them, yikes. Haha


Ok, I hate to admit it, but was that sarcastic or genuine? I see some of the affiliates aren't excited about a marzia 2 box. They didn't think box 1 was so great. I must admit, the marzia box was not on my list of what I was hoping to see restocked. Now Coffee Break with Dani, on the other hand, was a box I was hoping to grab in the restocks. Sad that none of the collab boxes made a return on Friday.


----------



## seachange (Sep 23, 2014)

Can't they collaborate with somebody else out of so many bloggers!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 23, 2014)

Tuesday release? ? Inconsistency is right! Etude and Beauty 911 box


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

New boxes, Etude House and Beauty 911: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ok, I hate to admit it, but was that sarcastic or genuine? I see some of the affiliates aren't excited about a marzia 2 box. They didn't think box 1 was so great. I must admit, the marzia box was not on my list of what I was hoping to see restocked. Now Coffee Break with Dani, on the other hand, was a box I was hoping to grab in the restocks. Sad that none of the collab boxes made a return on Friday.


Oh, no, LOL I'm way to far over on the autism spectrum to be anything but straightforward and genuine!! LOLOL I thought it was a mad cute box, actually! And it seems like a lot of people loved it, and that's a good thing imo. But, hey--I'd love to see Dani 2!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I see the marzipan released Thursday tbh

Lol not marzipan. Autocorrect madness


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, no, LOL I'm way to far over on the autism spectrum to be anything but straightforward and genuine!! LOLOL I thought it was a mad cute box, actually! And it seems like a lot of people loved it, and that's a good thing imo. But, hey--I'd love to see Dani 2!


Lol one of the joys of being on the autistic spectrum


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Tuesday release? ? Inconsistency is right! Etude and Beauty 911 box


So does this mean we can expect the Marzia 2 box...tomorrow or Thursday?? hmm


----------



## seachange (Sep 23, 2014)

Are they changing the days when new boxes are released or I'm simply in a different time zone?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


I'm sure there have been times when you haven't been happy with a box you've received and complained about it.

There is nothing wrong with wanting good value in a beauty box. I've seen that some people will contact the beauty company and complain if their box isn't what they wanted. Even though it's a mystery or variations are normal!

So everyone wants a good deal or value for what they are paying money for and it's not a unrealistic expectation.

I know I want a good value. But I also want great skincare so there are times I'm willing to sacrifice a little value for something I can't get elsewhere. Tony Moly doesn't do it for me so I didn't get it. I don't want cute (and I know lots of people do, though), I want effective. Memebox has been great for that!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 23, 2014)

Wow.. whats with all of these boxes suddenly being released?? Way to have a final push for the month memebox... lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I think it is just last full week of the month madness


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know if anyone posted the memebox holika holika video unboxing yet, but I will go and post it in the spoiler forum if you guys are interested.  I was going to buy it today, but I think I won't anymore :S.  Not really interested.  I want the pink a holic box a lot more now!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So does this mean we can expect the Marzia 2 box...tomorrow or Thursday?? hmm


Didn't it say Monday somewhere in the email. Or are my morning eyes deceiving me again lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

911 isn't tempting me. Neither is Banila Co as I don't know anything about them. And I don't want to buy Etude without the fast shipping. Hmm...I was originally leaning more towards buying it but now I'm leaning towards skipping it. They need to offer more value packs, but not just with the nail boxes that won't sell. Oh well.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 23, 2014)

Eek, I do hope they release the cutiepiemarzia box for VIP first! I don't think they've ever done that for any collab boxes, right? I'm hoping there's going to be the eyeliner set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Didn't it say Monday somewhere in the email. Or are my morning eyes deceiving me again lol


Nope says this week


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

_"Bad hair days, vicious zits, hangover days, days when it’s just so obvious that you’ve partied way too hard the night before – we’ve all been in that situation when we would’ve killed for a beauty emergency kit?"_

Sounds like a pot of mixed items. Not bad, but hair stuff is not my fav. Just curious about what could cure a hangover face lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I don't know if anyone posted the memebox holika holika video unboxing yet, but I will go and post it in the spoiler forum if you guys are interested.  I was going to buy it today, but I think I won't anymore :S.  Not really interested.  I want the pink a holic box a lot more now!


Really?! We are going to know the whole box for both TM and Holika?! I can't resist the spoilers, but this was going to be my first value pack so it was going to be the first time I got surprised by Memebox. Not anymore though. I can't resist looking and even if I did, I belong to so many Meme groups that it is bound to pop up before my box arrives. Ok, off to spoil Holika...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Spoiler posted on YouTube... A very odd move


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

I know we're over Tony moly now but from my opinion I bought it as a mystery box. I would have kept it.

However it got 'spoilt' without warning on the memebox site. I looked and saw it was mostly products I did not want so I cancelled. why keep a box I know is full of things I dont want? Yes I might get things I don't want in other boxes but I dint know that. I'll just trade.

I wouldn't have complained had I kept my Tmoly box and received it, but I don't think it's a great box, item or value wise, and as memebox told me that I cancelled.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Gotta agree I want them to remain a mystery


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

After saying all along I was keeping my box as I got it in a value pack with Holika, I think I too am going to cancel. The Tonymoly is like unicorns and rainbows great compared to the Holika box if that spoiler video on youtube is true. Hmm...my only concern is making sure they do NOT cancel my Berry box which I ordered at the same time. I do want to keep my berry box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> but not just with the nail boxes that won't sell


LOLOLOL it's so funny that you mention that because my vision right when I saw the page was "oh dear god, is that an Etude + NAIL SET?!?!?!?!" ahahahah Thank you, Banila Co. for not being nail polish.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Just curious about what could cure a hangover face lol


There is actually a Korean skincare product on the Meme-K site for drunkface not even kidding: the "Drunken Care" skincare line. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the cartoons in the description are my favorite


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> After saying all along I was keeping my box as I got it in a value pack with Holika, I think I too am going to cancel. The Tonymoly is like unicorns and rainbows great compared to the Holika box if that spoiler video on youtube is true. Hmm...my only concern is making sure they do NOT cancel my Berry box which I ordered at the same time. I do want to keep my berry box.


I am only hoping after this (youre the second person I know cancelling HH and TM) they either ramp up the brand boxes, or stop spoiling the whole thing so early haha! I am not getting Etude for that reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Itll definitely be awesome now Im not getting it haha


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

WHy would they spoil HH? SADFACE.

I prefer my boxes mysterious, but if there is a spoiler I often hunt them down. (curiosity got the better of me). 

Here is the probable list based on the vid



Spoiler



some face pack thing in the beginning (idk)

HH Sweet cotton pre powder

HH Aqua petit BB

HH neon balm nails
HH 99% Aloe soothing gel

HH Jewel light shimmer eye liner

HH Soda cleansing water

HH Heartful lip

HH Jewel light shimmer eyeshadow



Will think it through now that I see mostly/ 75% makeup..


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> There is actually a Korean skincare product on the Meme-K site for drunkface not even kidding: the "Drunken Care" skincare line. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA the cartoons in the description are my favorite


lol I just looked at it and this made me lol so much that I woke up my pup. This would be perfect in the OMG box lols

Nothing interests me tonight but I'm unsure of the marzia one. Since most edition 2s weren't as good as the 1st one, I'm afraid the Marzia 2 would be not as awesome too =/


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

AHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG DID YOU SEE THE OMG #3 SPOILER ON FB?!!?!?!?! LOLOLLOLOL

That's some legitimately hilarious copy. slow clap, that's going to be a good, OMGGGG box ahahahahaha


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG DID YOU SEE THE OMG #3 SPOILER ON FB?!!?!?!?! LOLOLLOLOL
> 
> That's some legitimately hilarious copy. slow clap, that's going to be a good, OMGGGG box ahahahahaha


hahahah glad i got it!!

though I would like to confirm, did anyone gain the points for buying the 3rd installment?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool. I think I used two bundle


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

I got the bundle with EH and 911 emergency. If this Etude House is as bad or similar to the first I'm NEVER getting a branded memebox again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG DID YOU SEE THE OMG #3 SPOILER ON FB?!!?!?!?! LOLOLLOLOL
> 
> That's some legitimately hilarious copy. slow clap, that's going to be a good, OMGGGG box ahahahahaha



“Give me a sec, let me spray my donkey mist!"

^^^^^^OMG indeed! I think they got it together this time!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Not from Memebox, but this made me laugh like crazy tonight:

ETUDE HOUSE OH MY GOD! It's That Time Again Heat Patch 7.5g*2 sheets







Women's necessities!
Girl that day comes, gently loosen it feels heavier line in the shape of a heart and feeling
good easy heat patch

 

*How to use*

Add a hawk once a month when the day begins, putting the belly button directly below Z sheet is held at the same time in the back of the waist

 
[SIZE=large]*[Archive]*[/SIZE]
Released immediately after use and prevent it from drying out moisture let Nio.
Blood from direct sunlight, at room temperature should be sealed.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks ahahaha that is fun! It is like putting on a 'pas' or heating plaster. Not a bad idea.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> ETUDE HOUSE OH MY GOD! It's That Time Again Heat Patch 7.5g*2 sheets


LOL--that's RoseRoseShop-level translation, but I see that it's actually from TesterKorea OMFG AHAHAHAHAHAH AWESOME 

I swear I've heard "Girl that day comes, gently loosen it feels heavier line in the shape of a heart and feeling" during a beat poetry night.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL--that's RoseRoseShop-level translation, but I see that it's actually from TesterKorea OMFG AHAHAHAHAHAH AWESOME
> 
> I swear I've heard "Girl that day comes, gently loosen it feels heavier line in the shape of a heart and feeling" during a beat poetry night.


nah 

"Add a hawk once a month when the day begins, putting the belly button directly below Z sheet is held at the same time in the back of the waist"

Is precious. Add a bird alright.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> “Give me a sec, let me spray my donkey mist!"
> 
> ^^^^^^OMG indeed! I think they got it together this time!


Hah! I totally said this on the FB group with her in (but with donkey milk because of the steam cream)


----------



## Renata P (Sep 23, 2014)

I feel absolutely ignored by Memebox as I have got NO points again (OMG/Cute boxes). I have to ask them every time I get to know about new boxes rewarded with points. Is it so difficult to "ask" the database? Or they do this by purpose?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hah! I totally said this on the FB group with her in (but with donkey milk because of the steam cream)


Idk whose job isit to be a memespy. Must be so much fun, just surfing mut and fb and recording all the conversations. good job haha  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 23, 2014)

I lost my credit card yesterday, so waiting for new one I can't order any new boxes. Maybe it's a sign   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I dont think any of mine have been automatic either.


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> nah
> 
> "Add a hawk once a month when the day begins, putting the belly button directly below Z sheet is held at the same time in the back of the waist"
> 
> Is precious. Add a bird alright.


Lol. Never knew I would need a hawk for this.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

You'd be surprised what they are useful for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not from Memebox, but this made me laugh like crazy tonight:
> 
> ETUDE HOUSE OH MY GOD! It's That Time Again Heat Patch 7.5g*2 sheets
> 
> ...


Oh this is great and should go in a box I mean on heat lol we had takpons . Crotch rot oil. And freshen up crotch wipes we so need these . Then our needs will be complete


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Lol. Never knew I would need a hawk for this.





Jane George said:


> You'd be surprised what they are useful for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That bird species might go extinct soon. Dayum.


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

I will laugh really, really hard if the memespies put that in a box now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> That bird species might go extinct soon. Dayum.


So many jokes..... so many jokes... must behave


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 23, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I lost my credit card yesterday, so waiting for new one I can't order any new boxes. Maybe it's a sign   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't worry mine was hacked pre summer . The urge was unreal when they hit up 16 new boxes that week. The first scent bundle. Coverted brand boxes . And it even had the better special boxes . I was going mad climbing the walls. I managed to use points . Paypal pay later and deactivated another card for the week and half . But I had to wait for a week before I could actually pay with any card . I feel your pain.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Don't worry mine was hacked pre summer . The urge was unreal when they hit up 16 new boxes that week. The first scent bundle. Coverted brand boxes . And it even had the better special boxes . I was going mad climbing the walls. I managed to use points . Paypal pay later and deactivated another card for the week and half . But I had to wait for a week before I could actually pay with any card . I feel your pain.


I remember that. Is it a sign I have been here too long.

But back then things sold out in hours *cough* minutes


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> That bird species might go extinct soon. Dayum.


Will hawk be included in box too


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

only if they can breed enough


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

anyone had any dear by enprani orders shipped?


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

Is the hawk one time use I wonder..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Is the hawk one time use I wonder..


yes, even in a superbox memebox like one use only items...


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes, even in a superbox memebox like one use only items...


Dang. I expect more use from a hawk than one time. Though I guess the hawk wouldn't want to relive this every month.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems they removed HH spoiler from their FB page.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Dang. I expect more use from a hawk than one time. Though I guess the hawk wouldn't want to relive this every month.


poor hawk! give him a break. *scolds uterus*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It seems they removed HH spoiler from their FB page.


too many cancelled


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> too many cancelled


Yeah, I think HH&amp;TM bundle will be on sale pretty soon again...

Or they'll have a lot of restocks of these.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

Im debating cancelling mine aswell. How many of you guys are cancelling yours?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I cancelled tony moly.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I cancelled tony moly.


Did you cancel holika holika too?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Did you cancel holika holika too?


I only bought tm. But if I had bought both I would I think


----------



## julieannka (Sep 23, 2014)

I was going to cancel HH after seeing the spoilers, but then I realized my daughter-in- law would really like those items, so I kept it for her.  I


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 23, 2014)

Honestly, I got a good deal on the HH box, and while the entire thing as a whole is completely meh, I think I was already prepared for that due to the TM spoilers earlier. It's not a terrible box, just makeup-heavy. I'm reserving judgement for now, as a lot of the time, I like boxes way more once they get to me. I'm still excited for the 2 spoiler products, so that's enough for me to not cancel. Although that's mostly because I know i'll probably be keeping it solely for review purposes  and give 90% of the products away when I'm done lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Yay hubby has just moved the storage around in the house so more places for stuff to go


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

It contains the Soda cleansing oil right? It isnt some kind of cleansing water?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> It contains the Soda cleansing oil right? It isnt some kind of cleansing water?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it is an oil-based cleanser. It's supposed to remove make up and BB/CC creams effectively. Koreans usually do double cleanse with an oil-based followed by foam cleanser. (as far as I know)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If this is in regards to my comments, I'm sorry if that's how it came out, but I'm in no way trying to say any of that.


I also do not view Etude House, Tony Moly or Holika Holika as premium brands. These are drug store type brands. Same as secret key and skinfood.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I keep waiting for an Oil &amp; Trouble spoiler to blow me away (this box is MADE for my skin type, big time), but I keep thinking...eh. Pinkaholic looks cuter and cuter all the time, but there's so much to buy already.


Have we gotten one for Cafe Box yet? I am hoping that there is some coffee scrubs in that one or latte stuff.


----------



## maii (Sep 23, 2014)

Somebody run me through getting the best discount - affiliate link, vip 15% off and $5 off, is that right?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHHAAHAHAHAHAHAH OMFG DID YOU SEE THE OMG #3 SPOILER ON FB?!!?!?!?! LOLOLLOLOL
> 
> That's some legitimately hilarious copy. slow clap, that's going to be a good, OMGGGG box ahahahahaha


Okay, now that's funny as hell! LMAO


Theblondeangel said:


> Im debating cancelling mine aswell. How many of you guys are cancelling yours?


I bought my TonyMoly in a bundle so had to cancel both. Haven't watched the spoiler yet but I hear it's mostly makeup which I use very little of and am acquiring quite a collection with various beauty boxes and Memebox. So definitely made the right choice for me. First box I ever cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't want a box full of pink stuff, but that cleansing water sounds so nice. that is all I want from that box, the highlighter and balm do not interest me. I may have to just purchase that item or something.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, now that's funny as hell! LMAO
> 
> I bought my TonyMoly in a bundle so had to cancel both. Haven't watched the spoiler yet but I hear it's mostly makeup which I use very little of and am acquiring quite a collection with various beauty boxes and Memebox. So definitely made the right choice for me. First box I ever cancelled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cancelled my TM/HH bundle as well - after reading about those spoilers, I am glad. I got my order from beautynetkorea yesterday and I know I made the right decision - I had gotten some nice HH items that I wanted in the colors I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 23, 2014)

I've cancelled mine too.

I'm curious about the pink box, but I can't get any $5 codes to work - I have a feeling I already used one this month. When do they reset?

Also, can you stack a) affiliate discount B) blogger discount code c) blogger percentage off code?


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Now personally, September was the first month where I was VIP. I only started shopping with Meme in August, so yes, that means I ordered 5 boxes in 1 month. I don't know quite how to say this--it isn't like they have to give me VIP points. I'm not really mad that they haven't given me the points, but I am kind of disappointed. The reason I say I'm disappointed is because they have given out points in the past based on VIP status alone. And more importantly, in my welcome email, they specifically mentioned that VIPs get points each month.


Not to beat a dead horse, but I need to agree with Heather on this point. September is the first month I qualified for VIP, but I see no real advantage to being a VIP so far. I'll probably end up giving the coupon codes that save over $100, and from what I've seen the $7 off one doesn't even work properly. Not to mention that off and on all month the same savings has been available to non-VIPs. I've purchased enough boxes to stay a VIP for the next two months, but I'm not going to try to maintain my VIP status. Memebox doesn't need to offer a VIP program, but if they are going to it should actually mean something. 

Am I the only one who feels like they need to slow down on the box releases? I don't want new boxes every day.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> I've cancelled mine too.
> 
> I'm curious about the pink box, but I can't get any $5 codes to work - I have a feeling I already used one this month. When do they reset?
> 
> Also, can you stack a) affiliate discount B) blogger discount code c) blogger percentage off code?


new codes will be coming out in October.

if you don't need to enter a code, you can stack them (such as the affiliate links for 5.00 off 100.00 and 10.00 off 150.00)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but I need to agree with Heather on this point. September is the first month I qualified for VIP, but I see no real advantage to being a VIP so far. I'll probably end up giving the coupon codes that save over $100, and from what I've seen the $7 off one doesn't even work properly. Not to mention that off and on all month the same savings has been available to non-VIPs. I've purchased enough boxes to stay a VIP for the next two months, but I'm not going to try to maintain my VIP status. Memebox doesn't need to offer a VIP program, but if they are going to it should actually mean something.
> 
> Am I the only one who feels like they need to slow down on the box releases? I don't want new boxes every day.


I do think that the boxes with the $3.00 savings per box (2 or 3, depending on the box) is a great perk. However, it isn't just for VIP's, as they don't restrict it.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, so basically what people here want are:
> 
> Free points ( dollars back) for buying a box or boxes during the VIP discount window
> 
> ...


Actually, while that may be what some people want, for me it's more like this:

If Memebox gives points for purchasing boxes, apply that to all customers equally who purchased those boxes. I shouldn't have to find out via a forum and email for my reward.

Similarly, if they're going to promise something in an email sent to affiliates, I expect to get what they stated they'd give. While I'm on that subject, I expect the description of the box to be accurate to the contents, given the limitations of mystery boxes. No retroactive editing after people call them out on missing items/wrong descriptions.

Products that aren't discontinued or last year's thing. I would expect any subscription box to keep up with emerging trends and send deluxe samples of the latest and greatest. And to be clear, we're talking about latest and greatest in drugstore brands. I'm not expecting Memebox to send out SK-II, just like I wouldn't expect PSMH to send out Dior.

Boxes that are worth more than what I paid for them without artificially inflating the prices (although I would go by MSRP, not the deeply discounted prices I can get online for many brands). Again, I would expect this of a subscription box, otherwise, I could just go buy what I want myself instead of buying through them.

For $30-$40 shipped from Korea, yeah.

And they should consider some of these suggestions because I'm a consumer, a customer, so I'm a stakeholder in their business.  I don't think any of these desires are irrational or require a company to "bow at [my] feet." Ultimately they'll do what they do without any input from us, but the choice to spend my money with them will always be affected by the quality of their product.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 23, 2014)

Debating on ordering the Etude house box or not??


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do think that the boxes with the $3.00 savings per box (2 or 3, depending on the box) is a great perk. However, it isn't just for VIP's, as they don't restrict it.


I meant to include that as well. I was getting VIP pricing before I was a VIP, so it hasn't been an advantage. I just get a convenient email now instead of having to track down the link myself. It would be a great perk if it was restricted to VIPs only.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

maii said:


> Somebody run me through getting the best discount - affiliate link, vip 15% off and $5 off, is that right?


yes and vip priced boxes if poss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got my thumbs up and a beautynetkorea order... one amazing one meh


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it worth purchasing the Etude House box because from what i remember the first etude house box was such a let down


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the majority of brand boxes have sucked


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 23, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> Is it worth purchasing the Etude House box because from what i remember the first etude house box was such a let down


I liked the first one :wub:


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 23, 2014)

*@*, i didn't like the first one because it had things i already had and the highlighter didn't match my skintone that's why it let me down same with thefaceshop box


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 23, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@*, i didn't like the first one because it had things i already had and the highlighter didn't match my skintone that's why it let me down same with thefaceshop box


A lot of there highlighters and BB creams never match my skin tone either, yet they seem to keep putting them in boxes. I did however receive that Sue Young foundation in Memebox Global #14 that matched my skin tone perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Not sure, I think I will order the Etude House... I like the packaging.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 23, 2014)

*@*, i feel the same, memebox always seems to put the shade 21 in the boxes which most of the time is pink undertoned and a lot of girls have yellow undertones. Everytime i try out a shade 21 i look so pale because the pinkness highlights my entire face and i have to pack on some bronzer to hide the obvious foundation/bb cream line   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@*, i feel the same, memebox always seems to put the shade 21 in the boxes which most of the time is pink undertoned and a lot of girls have yellow undertones everytime i try out a shade 21 i look so pale because the pinkness highlights my entire face and i have to pack on some bronzer to hide the obvious foundation/bb cream line   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


and that surprises me, because I would have thought that Koreans would be more warm toned - I am a warm toned(yellow), and I cannot use pink toned items very well. Maybe as a dot concealer, but that is about it.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 23, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*, there are koreans with pink undertones but i think its because they like the brightening (whitening) effect of the foundation/bb cream because it makes you look more radiant


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

The koreans can have my rosy red cheeks if they want


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 23, 2014)

A lot of naturally paler Asians have pink undertones, though some tanner Asians do as well. Skin is confusing. Personally, I think I would cry tears of happiness if Memebox finally sent out something in the 23-25 range. And I'd be even happier if they give us a choice in the shade when picking boxes. Or even just a small profile where we could specify our shade so that once in a while they could throw in something more suitable for us.


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

Sandal weather is officially over, so I'm finally trying one of those foot peeling masks. I feel like I have puddle filled garbage bags on my feet. I'm not sure if my feet are damp from the liquid or because they are so sweaty. The silly things we do for beauty...


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't know, call me odd but I'm such a makeup junkie, I love trying different products. Today, I did my (almost) whole face with Korean products. Royal nature bb cream, make up helped powder, witches pouch blush, banila highlighter, hope girl mascara, cheek room lipstick, and a dual ended eyeshadow stick thingy.

For me, part of the appeal of sub boxes and memeboxes are trying things I wouldn't normally buy. I would have never tried the jeju peeling cream, or the broccoli essence toner, both which I love. So for me, I do like the make up boxes because it keeps me trying different things.

However..no more orange. This cool toned girl hates the orange lippies. I've tried. And I'll keep trying to make them work but sheeeesh. I could give them to a friend for hunting, they're so bright.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Sandal weather is officially over, so I'm finally trying one of those foot peeling masks. I feel like I have puddle filled garbage bags on my feet. I'm not sure if my feet are damp from the liquid or because they are so sweaty. The silly things we do for beauty...


All worth it though. I love them


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I don't know, call me odd but I'm such a makeup junkie, I love trying different products. Today, I did my (almost) whole face with Korean products. Royal nature bb cream, make up helped powder, witches pouch blush, banila highlighter, hope girl mascara, cheek room lipstick, and a dual ended eyeshadow stick thingy.
> 
> For me, part of the appeal of sub boxes and memeboxes are trying things I wouldn't normally buy. I would have never tried the jeju peeling cream, or the broccoli essence toner, both which I love. So for me, I do like the make up boxes because it keeps me trying different things.
> 
> However..no more orange. This cool toned girl hates the orange lippies. I've tried. And I'll keep trying to make them work but sheeeesh. I could give them to a friend for hunting, they're so bright.


Meme spies, send me their orange lippies, stop sending pink


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sue Young foundation in Memebox Global #14 that matched my skin tone perfectly


OMG mine, too. The Meme-K shop sells that for about $20. It's so on my shopping list. And the oil control is great (a big concern for me).


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to switch a box's shipping address to an entirely different person in an entirely different country? My kpop blog's peeps LOVE Etude House (it's endorsed by one of the boybands I blog about, SHINee) and I would love to be able to just redirect the package right to the winner, but I'm not sure if Memebox is ok with this? I'll write to Meme CS, too--I just want to figure this out before buying.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

My thumbs up beauty unboxing is up in the video section

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8?do=findComment&amp;comment=2294806


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't want a box full of pink stuff, but that cleansing water sounds so nice. that is all I want from that box, the highlighter and balm do not interest me. I may have to just purchase that item or something.


I too would like to try the cleanser. The highlighter is just meh. As for the balm, I thought it sounded nice, but I seem to recall seeing an ingredient list and it has lots of petroleum in it. Don't want that on my face for sure. So far, I don't regret cancelling my Pinkaholic order.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Has anyone ever tried to switch a box's shipping address to an entirely different person in an entirely different country? My kpop blog's peeps LOVE Etude House (it's endorsed by one of the boybands I blog about, SHINee) and I would love to be able to just redirect the package right to the winner, but I'm not sure if Memebox is ok with this? I'll write to Meme CS, too--I just want to figure this out before buying.


If you select express shipping for it, DHL will redirect it - you can use their online form or call them.

If you have the address now, you can ship to another addy


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Sandal weather is officially over, so I'm finally trying one of those foot peeling masks. I feel like I have puddle filled garbage bags on my feet. I'm not sure if my feet are damp from the liquid or because they are so sweaty. The silly things we do for beauty...


I put some moisturizing booties on my husband one night and he said "I'm wearing condoms on my feet..." Lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Actually, while that may be what some people want, for me it's more like this:
> 
> If Memebox gives points for purchasing boxes, apply that to all customers equally who purchased those boxes. I shouldn't have to find out via a forum and email for my reward.
> 
> ...


Agreed, except that I don't mind discontinued products if they are not expired. Take the Cat Chu Wink line from Tonymoly for example. I think some of us were hoping to see it show up in the Tonymoly box and we were disappointed it wasn't there. I bet it is fairly easy to track down some Cat Chu items in Korea, but finding them online is next to impossible. I should know. I have been trying to find a Cat Chu lipstick and a Cat Chu tint or gloss that is not orange. And on ebay, people are trying to sell the formerly $10 Cat Chu mascara for over $50!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If you select express shipping for it, DHL will redirect it - you can use their online form or call them.
> 
> If you have the address now, you can ship to another addy


My snarl with DHL is that I'm sure they would charge to redirect it to another country. And I wouldn't have the address until the giveaway is over (say, three weeks before the box ships). I'm concerned that Memebox will say "No, no changes like that, you have to cancel the box and buy it again" (likely when it's already sold out). I'm just hoping that I won't have to get it sent to me, then send it back out to the winner--it could be two months from the shipping date by the time the winner receives it. LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> I don't know, call me odd but I'm such a makeup junkie, I love trying different products. Today, I did my (almost) whole face with Korean products. Royal nature bb cream, make up helped powder, witches pouch blush, banila highlighter, hope girl mascara, cheek room lipstick, and a dual ended eyeshadow stick thingy.
> 
> For me, part of the appeal of sub boxes and memeboxes are trying things I wouldn't normally buy. I would have never tried the jeju peeling cream, or the broccoli essence toner, both which I love. So for me, I do like the make up boxes because it keeps me trying different things.
> 
> However..no more orange. This cool toned girl hates the orange lippies. I've tried. And I'll keep trying to make them work but sheeeesh. I could give them to a friend for hunting, they're so bright.


We should take up a collection of orange lippies, fashion them into a traffic cone, and send them to Memebox as a 'gift' of 'artwork.' Do you think they'd get the message then?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Has anyone ever tried to switch a box's shipping address to an entirely different person in an entirely different country? My kpop blog's peeps LOVE Etude House (it's endorsed by one of the boybands I blog about, SHINee) and I would love to be able to just redirect the package right to the winner, but I'm not sure if Memebox is ok with this? I'll write to Meme CS, too--I just want to figure this out before buying.


haha make an account just for fan giveaways. :X

can i join? I know Shinee for at least 4 years since my highschool days   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Meme spies, send me their orange lippies, stop sending pink


hahah evil momma coaxing for more pumpkin juice~ 

I want both! I haven't seen a lip liner or crayon balm in awhile. a:t Fox one is cool, but a tad dry and make my lips chap so fast.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 23, 2014)

Yup not tempted by these new releases either :/


----------



## engawa (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My snarl with DHL is that I'm sure they would charge to redirect it to another country. And I wouldn't have the address until the giveaway is over (say, three weeks before the box ships). I'm concerned that Memebox will say "No, no changes like that, you have to cancel the box and buy it again" (likely when it's already sold out). I'm just hoping that I won't have to get it sent to me, then send it back out to the winner--it could be two months from the shipping date by the time the winner receives it. LOL


I've changed addresses (in the same state though) in the period right before they ship it out and send an email to confirm your address. I just emailed them with a bold subject line like [ADDRESS CHANGE] and it usually gets done pretty fast. Shouldn't be a problem three weeks before the box ships!


----------



## engawa (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm not going to purchase it but I'm actually super intrigued by the Beauty 911 box. I wonder what kind of crazy stuff is going to be in there!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I have way too many lippies already. I should stop collecting lol


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm really intrigued by Fanserviced's comments. So you think that Memebox is by its very nature going to be a short-lived thing?

I used to subscribe to a UK beauty box and cancelled as I felt less and less of what I was getting was useful for me. Around that time, I searched out some reviews and read about a brand who wanted to get their products into this box - they were expected to provide free product. So the product in the box was (possibly) free for the company, and the service can't have cost that much compared with the subscription cost.

I wonder if Memebox operates in a similar way? If you gave me $30 I could probably put together a box with wholesale RRS products, but once shipping and packaging is factored in, it wouldn't come close to the 'actual value' the average box gives us.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> haha make an account just for fan giveaways. :X
> 
> can i join? I know Shinee for at least 4 years since my highschool days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, wait--that's a good idea: a fan service account lol. The only problem is that I'd still order the box before knowing the winner's name and address--but it would be less likely to screw up my own orders if it were separate so I'll totally do that.

Of course you can join!!! Everyone in the Tumblrverse can.^^ I'm not looking forward to hosting a giveaway without Rafflecopter again and having to sort through the notes. Sob My followers who are awake right now voted pretty much totally in favor of the Etude House over the CutiePieMazia2 box--EH should expand more globally wahhh.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just ordered the Etude house, hope its good.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 23, 2014)

@

Let me join too! I promise I will provide address very early if I won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heheh

Memebox's CS had been helpful lately, maybe they will let you change address, but must confirm to be sure


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> So you think that Memebox is by its very nature going to be a short-lived thing?


Naw--I think Memebox could become very durable, and universally popular actually, if they do things right. I guess I'm just trying to imagine what it's like to run Memebox--what those challenges are and how they might impact what we can expect in the future.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

engawa said:


> I've changed addresses (in the same state though) in the period right before they ship it out and send an email to confirm your address. I just emailed them with a bold subject line like [ADDRESS CHANGE] and it usually gets done pretty fast. Shouldn't be a problem three weeks before the box ships!


Cool--I'll hope for the best answer (easy switching to the winner's address), but I've ordered the box anyway and I'll just deal with the logistics however they end up. lol



rubymoon said:


> @fanserviced Let me join too! I promise I will provide address very early if I won heheh


 Yeah, everyone in the Tumblrverse will be able to join! I'll stick a link in my signature here once the post is up (sometime in the next two days).  :luv:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 23, 2014)

yep i not buying the 2 new boxes ,my money is going on the uk fortune cookie group fall and halloween order w are all placing sunday,

the 2 boxes still scream no to me,


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

@ awww thanks hun~ Was kidding actually. But you can ask me stuff about his cross-dressings and fanfiction pairings training days to prove I was a fan at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will keep an eye. I think if you update the address before purchasing, it will automatically use that address to ship. Send a confirmation email after, just to be sure though.  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, wait--that's a good idea: a fan service account lol. The only problem is that I'd still order the box before knowing the winner's name and address--but it would be less likely to screw up my own orders if it were separate so I'll totally do that.
> 
> Of course you can join!!! Everyone in the Tumblrverse can.^^ I'm not looking forward to hosting a giveaway without Rafflecopter again and having to sort through the notes. Sob My followers who are awake right now voted pretty much totally in favor of the Etude House over the CutiePieMazia2 box--EH should expand more globally wahhh.


You really should do it that way!

When I first joined Memebox, they changed my address on file to the same city in a different state (and even changed the zip code). After emailing them several times to get it fixed, they just suddenly updated my address on all of my orders without letting me know, when I had actually emailed them about specific orders (since I had fixed it myself on newer ones). Chances are, they'd change the address on all of your orders to the one you gave them, and that could be disastrous.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, wait--that's a good idea: a fan service account lol. The only problem is that I'd still order the box before knowing the winner's name and address--but it would be less likely to screw up my own orders if it were separate so I'll totally do that.
> 
> Of course you can join!!! Everyone in the Tumblrverse can.^^ I'm not looking forward to hosting a giveaway without Rafflecopter again and having to sort through the notes. *Sob My followers who are awake right now voted pretty much totally in favor of the Etude House over the CutiePieMazia2 box--EH should expand more globally wahhh.*


my followers must be broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not a lot of them are really interested.  Maybe they are still asleep?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

Think I'll keep my HH box for now. But ONLY because I've used that oil and loved it.. Hopefully its the deep cleansing version they give and not the light..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 23, 2014)

i am surprised more are cxl the Holika hoolika and tony moly boxes to be honest , i like both , but i got the first  etude house box i liked it for the products ,something does not pull me to this one, now if memebox can do a few more bum meh boxes this week i can up my group order for fcs, instead, the way the mass restock and mass dump of new boxes so far this week like what happened previous ,i feel sales for november have dropped a lot, this happened before when they tried to force sales with new boxes, 

im not so sure what my readers feel about cutie or etude many have said no buy.

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE BUY THE NAIL BOXES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD,


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 23, 2014)

Hm... that OMG spoiler is now making me want to get OMG 4.. maybe they really are getting better? Lol only took em 3 tries


----------



## had706 (Sep 23, 2014)

Any US people in the Midwest have their registered mail Memeboxes hitting NY for customs instead of Chicago? Wondering if that is different because of the registered mail thing because mine have always come through Chicago before and they seem quicker to push them through!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Think I'll keep my HH box for now. But ONLY because I've used that oil and loved it.. Hopefully its the deep cleansing version they give and not the light..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have you tried both? I was actually thinking of ordering the light version to ease into the thought of 'cleansing with oil.' Granted, I did get a sample of Dermalogica's precleanse--which is a cleaning oil--and I really like it. So maybe I'm already used to the idea, lol.


----------



## Fae (Sep 23, 2014)

My floral box hasn't showed up yet! It's over the 25 days period already! I mailed them, wanting a refund or some kind of compensation! They replied telling me to wait until it arrives!

Have any of you had that problem? Did they give you a refund?

I'm afraid it's lost somewhere! My packages are never checked by customs and take up to 2 weeks the most!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 23, 2014)

Fae said:


> My floral box hasn't showed up yet! It's over the 25 days period already! I mailed them, wanting a refund or some kind of compensation! They replied telling me to wait until it arrives!
> 
> Have any of you had that problem? Did they give you a refund?
> 
> I'm afraid it's lost somewhere! My packages are never checked by customs and take up to 2 weeks the most!


Does your tracking show anything? I just got my Tropical box yesterday, which took forever. Maybe it got stuck at customs this time?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

Fae said:


> My floral box hasn't showed up yet! It's over the 25 days period already! I mailed them, wanting a refund or some kind of compensation! They replied telling me to wait until it arrives!
> 
> Have any of you had that problem? Did they give you a refund?
> 
> I'm afraid it's lost somewhere! My packages are never checked by customs and take up to 2 weeks the most!


If its customs or the postal service then its really not Memeboxes place to refund or compensate you.

That box has nail polish in, which may be an issue. It also may be stuck in customs. What does your tracking say?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 23, 2014)

@@had706 yes!  mine used to go through Chicago, went through Flushing, NY this time.


----------



## Fae (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm using http://www.track-trace.com/post, but it only show that is left Seoul!

Is there another site I can use?


----------



## Fae (Sep 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> If its customs or the postal service then its really not Memeboxes place to refund or compensate you.
> 
> That box has nail polish in, which may be an issue. It also may be stuck in customs. What does your tracking say?


The floral box doesn't have any nailpolish inside! (Btw, I also got nailpolish in the f/w &amp; I had no problem)

There's never been a problem with our postal service! I never had a package delay before &amp; I order a lot from foreign countries (Hong Kong, Korea, ...)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Fae said:


> I'm using http://www.track-trace.com/post, but it only show that is left Seoul!
> 
> Is there another site I can use?


Once it leaves Korea you should track it on your home country's tracking system. My packages show up in the USPS system about 48 hours after they leave Korea.


----------



## Fae (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Once it leaves Korea you should track it on your home country's tracking system. My packages show up in the USPS system about 48 hours after they leave Korea.


Thank you! ^^

It doesn't show up! It tells me the number is wrong!

Oh, well! I guess I'll have to wait!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 23, 2014)

Fae said:


> My floral box hasn't showed up yet! It's over the 25 days period already! I mailed them, wanting a refund or some kind of compensation! They replied telling me to wait until it arrives!
> 
> Have any of you had that problem? Did they give you a refund?
> 
> I'm afraid it's lost somewhere! My packages are never checked by customs and take up to 2 weeks the most!


I had one take 36 days to get to me--by far the longest I ever had to wait.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Sep 23, 2014)

had706 said:


> Any US people in the Midwest have their registered mail Memeboxes hitting NY for customs instead of Chicago? Wondering if that is different because of the registered mail thing because mine have always come through Chicago before and they seem quicker to push them through!


Mine are...I'm in North Dakota, and mine always went to Chicago before this RM fiasco.


----------



## blinded (Sep 23, 2014)

Is there insurance included with the shipping cost? If so wouldn't it be Memebox's responsibility to try to file a claim or investigation if something is missing?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

With what they charge, I can't imagine anything is insured, not with those RM packages.

I've heard that people have received refunds on packages, but I think it was something like 40-45 days before it was legitimately considered missing. Those RM packages will frequently take longer than 21 days, so I think we should keep in mind that those timeframes are most likely from their previous shipping method.

Whether or not they agree to a refund, is technically company policy. I've had companies like Victoria's Secret refund me for orders that were marked as delivered to my address (but I did not receive for some reason or another), and I've had companies refund me for untrackable packages that didn't show up.

Trackable packages not showing up require refunds on sites like eBay where there's a middleman. But I don't think Memebox is in any legal way responsible for shipping concerns. I would suggest waiting a couple of weeks then contacting them if it does not show up before then. If you paid with a bank account through paypal you could open a dispute before the 45 days is up, and if you paid with a credit card you have a couple of months to dispute it.

ETA: If you do open a dispute, be sure to give them reasonable time for the package to be delivered. You'll lose the dispute if Memebox simply points out material that proves the shipping period has not ended yet. And you can't open a second dispute after that.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought the 911 beauty box because I want to keep my VIP status- I have hope there could be some great products in there!


----------



## Moey (Sep 23, 2014)

had706 said:


> Any US people in the Midwest have their registered mail Memeboxes hitting NY for customs instead of Chicago? Wondering if that is different because of the registered mail thing because mine have always come through Chicago before and they seem quicker to push them through!


Yep - mine are in NY - frustrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 23, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I bought the 911 beauty box because I want to keep my VIP status- I have hope there could be some great products in there!


I think so as well! Sounded pretty good if it will be anything like the description!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think so as well! Sounded pretty good if it will be anything like the description!


I'm one of those silly people who is quite taken in by the 'thumbnail' for the box, of which I find the 911 very unappealing. However the description actually looks great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm really curious about the 911 box, but (for once) I think I'm going to pass.

I fear it could be lots of random things they want to get rid of. Like a poor quality hairspray, or a bad acne treatment.

And I just can't figure out for the life of me how that theme will play out with Memebox.

I can't wait to see the unboxing though, and a spoiler may win me over (hint, hint!)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really curious about the 911 box, but (for once) I think I'm going to pass.
> 
> I fear it could be lots of random things they want to get rid of. *Like a poor quality hairspray, or a bad acne treatment.*
> 
> ...


hahahaha!!

too funny!!

don't forget the vagina perfume with a box of 3 tampons!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

I spy with my eye many Chosungah products on memeshop today! 

It is roughly the same price as gmarket if shipped...EMS and DHL kills my wallet lol.

Wish they could include those into memeboxes instead~ love the design and packaging.  :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> don't forget the vagina perfume with a box of 3 tampons!


I JUST opened that Memebox from the restock. I CAN NOT BELIEVE THEY PUT TAMPONS IN THERE!!! But what baffles me is the fact that it's not even a themed box. At least office essentials would have made SOME sense.

Okay, I definitely fear something like that will be in there, haha.

I really fear this Beauty 911 box may end up sort of like the Office Essentials box. And that box was clearly a complete bust, I think it's still sittin' pretty with the nail polishes.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

@@cfisher it was in memebox #13!! LOL.

Speak about generalization..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I spy with my eye many Chosungah products on memeshop today!


I THINK I JUST SCREAMED AT WORK OMG I'M GOING IN :drive:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

that vagina oil went in my bin yesterday for the offence of stinking up my beauty products. Most revolting scent EVER.

I never throw products away if Ok but that had to go


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I THINK I JUST SCREAMED AT WORK OMG I'M GOING IN :drive:


WHAT?!?!?! IS IT TRUE?!?!

Oh my goodness.

....Please tell me they have good prices. Oh, please, please, please.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WHAT?!?!?! IS IT TRUE?!?!
> 
> Oh my goodness.
> 
> ....Please tell me they have good prices. Oh, please, please, please.


I think they're discontinued items? But still super cute omgggg! http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22originalraw%22


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I THINK I JUST SCREAMED AT WORK OMG I'M GOING IN :drive:


I screamed in my head for abit and then...oh, shipping costs, waiting for me at the checkout page like a gansta  :bringiton:   :bringiton:   :bringiton:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I spy with my eye many Chosungah products on memeshop today!
> 
> It is roughly the same price as gmarket if shipped...EMS and DHL kills my wallet lol.
> 
> Wish they could include those into memeboxes instead~ love the design and packaging.  :wub:


I somehow missed this.

Okay, I think you are officially my favorite person.

Argh. Their selection is so limited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How cruel!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

I know the combi cream and all were collabs with some celeb. Supposedly "higher end" ones. I saw on gmarket that they were 16,xxx-22,xxx won, so its about the same price (because gmarket shipping is cray cray as well). BUT gmarket has discount coupons if you were with them long enough and joined events etc. Just sayin. But memebox has points and codes so you should weigh it out which is better.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't received the normal sale email from Memebox yet for today--has anyone else? I'm nervous that this means that the CutiePie2 announcement is happening today. I'm not ready for the site to get slowwww. hhahaha

Edit: I received it two seconds after I hit send on this. ahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I know the combi cream and all were collabs with some celeb. Supposedly "higher end" ones. I saw on gmarket that they were 16,xxx-22,xxx won, so its about the same price (because gmarket shipping is cray cray as well). BUT gmarket has discount coupons if you were with them long enough and joined events etc. Just sayin. But memebox has points and codes so you should weigh it out which is better.


I constantly pay for shipping charges on sites like RoseRoseShop and such, but the GMarket ones I couldn't justify (even though I LOVE Chosungah products). I think if someone to place an order for $70 with free shipping it would be worth it. But considering their selection, I don't see anything I'd pay their shipping rates for.

I just hope they expand their selection. I already have a set of 4 lip crayons that I just bought on KoreaDepart for a similar price, so I fear there's nothing there for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

@@cfisher lol my pleasure. Not enabling in anyway though pfft  :bandit: I'll keep oogling at the Chosungah stuff on their site coz its so panca-panca~~ ✧ ✧


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

They just added Missha maska for $1.40.

There definitely will not be any free shipping in USA Exclusives anytime soon.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher lol my pleasure. Not enabling in anyway though pfft  :bandit: I'll keep oogling at the Chosungah stuff on their site coz its so panca-panca~~ ✧ ✧


I really want so many of their newer products, but they're impossible to find.

And I simply refuse to pay $40-$60 per item, plus obscene shipping charges on top of that.

I hope KoreaDepart starts adding more soon. And I hope Memebox at least adds SOME of their newer stuff, rather than just discontinued products/lines. But at least it's a start, right?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

Why can't we just win this as top prize for the next Jackpot lol







Just want the box and that jello bag hehehe

http://en.chosungah22.com/


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

I really do hope they continue to do a similar "Jackpot box" to get rid of excess inventory.

But I REALLY wish they would do a real Jackpot box with UNIQUE products, with high placing boxes containing brands like Chosungah. Seriously, they could easily sell like 1,000 of those boxes with only a few top placing boxes, and still make a killing. And even if the lowest placing boxes were just similar to the global boxes, people would be happy with the value.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really want so many of their newer products, but they're impossible to find.
> 
> And I simply refuse to pay $40-$60 per item, plus obscene shipping charges on top of that.
> 
> I hope KoreaDepart starts adding more soon. And I hope Memebox at least adds SOME of their newer stuff, rather than just discontinued products/lines. But at least it's a start, right?


True story... is KoreaDepart the one that adds stuff if you request? I lost a portion of my memory juggling btwn skincare/blogging and my studies lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am just happy to see brands with pretty packagings~ Packaging speaks for the brand. Its the only reason why I don't particularly like cheekroom some brand.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I haven't received the normal sale email from Memebox yet for today--has anyone else? I'm nervous that this means that the CutiePie2 announcement is happening today. I'm not ready for the site to get slowwww. hhahaha
> 
> Edit: I received it two seconds after I hit send on this. ahahaha


haha speak of the devil. But no item sale notice. Not that I mind though.



cfisher said:


> I really do hope they continue to do a similar "Jackpot box" to get rid of excess inventory.
> 
> But I REALLY wish they would do a real Jackpot box with UNIQUE products, with high placing boxes containing brands like Chosungah. Seriously, they could easily sell like 1,000 of those boxes with only a few top placing boxes, and still make a killing. And even if the lowest placing boxes were just similar to the global boxes, people would be happy with the value.


Sounds good. Maybe its time for 2nd JPB soon. Erm...not jinxing it but...no nail stuff..pretty please?  :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> True story... is KoreaDepart the one that adds stuff if you request? I lost a portion of my memory juggling btwn skincare/blogging and my studies lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am just happy to see brands with pretty packagings~ Packaging speaks for the brand. Its the only reason why I don't particularly like cheekroom some brand.


I thought that was TesterKorea? But I could be mistaken, I've never taken advantage of it. I'll have to check, it sure would be nice to be able to request Chosungah products somewhere, and only KoreaDepart seems to sell their stuff.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Chosungah definitely has mastered the art of packaging. But I've always been pleasantly surprised by their products.

And I agree, there's lots of great Memebox items that are great quality...But their packaging just puts me off.

ETA: I don't think I want them to announce a Jackpot box until those nail boxes are gone. Because we both know exactly where all that polish would end up!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

this is nice  http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/shop-value-sets/secret-nature-set#.VCHghBBhvw0

but I notice that they do not list the detox mask.  Which I want so bad to be restocked so I can try it (sobs)


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

@@cfisher I wondered why the Finco, Mustaev and more Croquis stuff never made it into any JPB. Finco and their goldness ~(✦w ✦ )

Maybe those are selling well idk? Poor Iope was torn into many, but it was the best thing anyone could receive and try! 

Ahhh yes testerkorea! Woot. Haven't been shopping there for quite awhile now. And yeah, the nails were concerning (I remember @Lornaljblog sayin this earlier too).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher I wondered why the Finco, Mustaev and more Croquis stuff never made it into any JPB. Finco and their goldness ~(✦w ✦ )
> 
> Maybe those are selling well idk? Poor Iope was torn into many, but it was the best thing anyone could receive and try!
> 
> Ahhh yes testerkorea! Woot. Haven't been shopping there for quite awhile now. And yeah, the nails were concerning (I remember @Lornaljblog sayin this earlier too).


I was surprised by some of the items in the Jackpot boxes, I assumed the same as you, that some items in the less desirable boxes (many of which ended up in their entirety throughout the Jackpot boxes) sold well in the shop.

Those nail boxes have been around forever, I'm even surprised by how long they've lasted! I hope they learned their lesson at least, it would be nice to get less nail polish in future boxes. ...Surely I'm not the only one that hates getting $1 nail polish in place of another full sized product.

@@biancardi I (regretfully) announced on here when they first declared free shipping for that weekend, and posted a $5 off coupon that someone has given me. And I was told that a few gals on here apparently purchased like 20-30 masks each and they all sold out really quickly. I actually had four masks in my cart when I announced it, and an hour later when I went to finish checking out most had disappeared. I hope they bring the detox one back, I also wanted to try that one!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

ooops I meant the *brand ANDJ (golden one) *but the thread doesnt allow me to edit somehow. uhh..

I don't even mind a deluxe size item in place of those 'expensive' nail polish. But I can always give them away...Just a tad sad seeing them again and again.

Also I emailed Memebox about my lost tropical fruit box and the reply was like,

"[insert another name that isn't mine],

You can check the shipping schedule [insert link to schedule] here."

Good god. I run my own schedule! And to copy and paste the email is a disgrace. I don't want to sound whiny but I feel stabbed. This is my first  :scared:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @biancardi I (regretfully) announced on here when they first declared free shipping for that weekend, and posted a $5 off coupon that someone has given me. And I was told that a few gals on here apparently purchased like 20-30 masks each and they all sold out really quickly. I actually had four masks in my cart when I announced it, and an hour later when I went to finish checking out most had disappeared. I hope they bring the detox one back, I also wanted to try that one!


ahhh....well, I purchased that set - it is 50.00, and comes with a 5-pack mask, the peeling gel (which I can trade, as I have one - I have SEVERAL peeling gels now!! lol), the cream &amp; serum.  And it is free shipping!   I think that is a pretty good deal, because I looked at some sites for that secret  nature cream &amp; serum and they are running about 19.00 apiece, plus the peeling gel at 17.00....and the masks are 15.00 (5-pack) .  It about 70.00 worth of stuff, but the more I read about the from jeju line, the more I like it.  I also cannot bank on memebox actually PUTTING those items in the From Jeju box, as they have done this before - lol.  Tempted us with things that looked like they would be in an upcoming box, but NOPE!!!  

And even if they do, they look really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ooops I meant the *brand ANDJ (golden one) *but the thread doesnt allow me to edit somehow. uhh..
> 
> I don't even mind a deluxe size item in place of those 'expensive' nail polish. But I can always give them away...Just a tad sad seeing them again and again.
> 
> ...


Oh, gosh. I hate when they make it obvious they're just copying and pasting something to us. And I wish they would at least try to personalize it a bit to make it a wee bit less obvious!

Using the wrong name? Wow, that's a new low.

@@biancardi That does look like a decent deal if you like that brand. I haven't tried their moisturizer yet, but had to give away the peeling gel, because I too just have far too many at the moment! I sort of hope they do some more established brands in the Jeju box, but I fear at best we'll get a hand cream from Innisfree, haha.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

So much for being polite and including all the necessary details. I am waiting for my feedback form to fill. Someone is getting into hot water....unless they solve it fast.  &lt;_&lt;

Gonna retire soon ladies! Have fun~ 

And thanks @cfisher  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

@cfisher  I knew about peeling gels, I think I tried one from a glossybox a year ago (small sample).  Now I have 4 of them!  full sized! 

I have to really use them more.  My face is so darn clean!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I thought that was TesterKorea? But I could be mistaken, I've never taken advantage of it,


Avecko has a product search option--you tell them what you want, they find it. If you know where to find it on a Korean site, they'll buy it for you at that price + domestic shipping if charged + a 10% handling fee + international shipping. Seriously, it's so much cheaper to shop through them. I love Avecko so much--the owner of the shop is trying really hard to help me get something(s) super special right now, so they truly go above and beyond--even before they knew I have a blog they were incredibly helpful with translating product options I didn't catch and whipping my order through. &lt;3


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Sandal weather is officially over, so I'm finally trying one of those foot peeling masks. I feel like I have puddle filled garbage bags on my feet. I'm not sure if my feet are damp from the liquid or because they are so sweaty. The silly things we do for beauty...


This was the most disgusting week of my feet/feet's(?) life after doing the peel. LOL But I'm just about ready to do it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Jane George said:


> My thumbs up beauty unboxing is up in the video section
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8?do=findComment&amp;comment=2294806


Thanks Jane!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pollysmom said:


> I put some moisturizing booties on my husband one night and he said "I'm wearing condoms on my feet..." Lol


I would love to put these on my husband, he's actually quite interested when I put them on before bed a few times a week, but the man wears a size 14. It's just not happening.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @cfisher  I knew about peeling gels, I think I tried one from a glossybox a year ago (small sample).  Now I have 4 of them!  full sized!
> 
> I have to really use them more.  My face is so darn clean!


I had a bad first experience with a peeling gel sample a few years ago, so I avoided them for awhile, but then fell in love with a pineapple one that KoreaDepart sent me by accident. Have you tried the cereal one from the scrub box by any chance? Pondering whether or not I should keep it (I have like 3 untouched peeling gels and 2 open ones, woops!)

@@veritazy If you do grab any of those Chosungah products, be sure to tell me if you like them! Pondering grabbing a couple for gifts.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I need to do mine...I used a Tonymoly one that I had at the end of August and NUTHIN.  NOT one peel.  I am going back to Holika Holika (which I have and I will use tonight! )  We should all do our feet masks tonight - lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Avecko has a product search option--you tell them what you want, they find it. If you know where to find it on a Korean site, they'll buy it for you at that price + domestic shipping if charged + a 10% handling fee + international shipping. Seriously, it's so much cheaper to shop through them. I love Avecko so much--the owner of the shop is trying really hard to help me get something(s) super special right now, so they truly go above and beyond--even before they knew I have a blog they were incredibly helpful with translating product options I didn't catch and whipping my order through. &lt;3


I fell in love with Avecko after your post. I actually almost did use it, the only issue was that I couldn't find Chosungah for a good price, and I really don't want to pay full retail. I DEFINITELY will be using Avecko though for other sites, and am currently pondering using them for GMarket to avoid them charging high international shipping fees for EACH item.

I think you brought more attention to Avecko than any of their previous forms of advertisement!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had a bad first experience with a peeling gel sample a few years ago, so I avoided them for awhile, but then fell in love with a pineapple one that KoreaDepart sent me by accident. Have you tried the cereal one from the scrub box by any chance? Pondering whether or not I should keep it (I have like 3 untouched peeling gels and 2 open ones, woops!)
> 
> @@veritazy If you do grab any of those Chosungah products, be sure to tell me if you like them! Pondering grabbing a couple for gifts.


I haven't tried that one - it is next on my list to use after my secret nature is done...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't tried that one - it is next on my list to use after my secret nature is done...


If you happen to think of it, please let us know how it is!

The Tony Moly foot peeling mask didn't work for you?! Darn, I think I have like 3 of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This was the most disgusting week of my feet/feet's(?) life after doing the peel. LOL But I'm just about ready to do it again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks Jane!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I would love to put these on my husband, he's actually quite interested when I put them on before bed a few times a week, but the man wears a size 14. It's just not happening.


np i enjoy doing my vids... tbh it wasnt a terrible box


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

speaking of Jeju, I want to go to that island.  It looks so beautiful!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If you happen to think of it, please let us know how it is!
> 
> The Tony Moly foot peeling mask didn't work for you?! Darn, I think I have like 3 of those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have "horny" feet - lol.   I mean, they are pretty tough feet - I probably could be a fire walker right now!!

but yeah, that did nothing for my feet.   Not one peel.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have "horny" feet - lol.   I mean, they are pretty tough feet - I probably could be a fire walker right now!!
> 
> but yeah, that did nothing for my feet.   Not one peel.


have a picture in my head of your feet trying to mount things like a randy dog.... odd but true

when peeling my feet were referred to as 'monster feet' by little bean...


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 23, 2014)

I wonder if face peeling gels will work on my foot. Most likely not since the skin on my foot is thicker... Hmm


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE BUY THE NAIL BOXES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD,


AMEN! Is anyone else terrified they're going to start breaking them down, because obviously no one wants these boxes, and start slowly feeding these leftovers into future boxes? Or am I being paranoid?


Heather Hicks said:


> Have you tried both? I was actually thinking of ordering the light version to ease into the thought of 'cleansing with oil.' Granted, I did get a sample of Dermalogica's precleanse--which is a cleaning oil--and I really like it. So maybe I'm already used to the idea, lol.


I use the Calmia cleansing oil from the Herbal box every night and absolutely love it! So if anyone has this stuff laying around and they don't want it, message me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


cfisher said:


> I'm really curious about the 911 box, but (for once) I think I'm going to pass.I fear it could be lots of random things they want to get rid of. Like a poor quality hairspray, or a bad acne treatment.And I just can't figure out for the life of me how that theme will play out with Memebox.I can't wait to see the unboxing though, and a spoiler may win me over (hint, hint!)


The box is on the less expensive side and the description scares me. I don't know, I'm kind of leery of Meme lately. I have so many boxes coming in the next couple months I need something to WOW me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

not tried any cleansing oils from the memeboxes but DHC oil rocks


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> have a picture in my head of your feet trying to mount things like a randy dog.... odd but true
> 
> when peeling my feet were referred to as 'monster feet' by little bean...


lol

the first time I read one of memebox's descriptions on foot peeling masks, they called the tough skin/callouses "horns". 

so, I have horny feet!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I wonder if face peeling gels will work on my foot. Most likely not since the skin on my foot is thicker... Hmm


You can always try it. They do make body peeling mists (I've never seen body peels in gel form, oddly enough). And I even have an Innisfree foot peeling mist. So, they do use peeling products on the feet.

@@MemeJunkie Honestly, if I managed to skip over a box that is skincare themed, then I must not have much faith in said box! And I definitely am leary about boxes where there's a very vague theme. Memebox seems to take advantage of those situations quite a bit.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 23, 2014)

Is that the only cleansing oil that has been included in a box?  I don't remember seeing any others but I'm fairly new to the game.  I'd really love to receive some more cleansing oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Taking the value sets into consideration....There's over 200 of EACH of those 3 nail sets left.

They've barely sold at all since they were originally released, in other words.

So....I fear we all need to be leary of Memeboxes in the not so distant future. Because they're definitely going to have to find a way to get rid of....A terrifying amount of nail polish.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

oy vey...time for giveaways!! haha...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @cfisher  I knew about peeling gels, I think I tried one from a glossybox a year ago (small sample).  Now I have 4 of them!  full sized!
> 
> I have to really use them more.  My face is so darn clean!


Okay, this is what I thought also until I tried that Arrahan peeling gel that came in Cleansing Kit. I do a minimum 5-step routine both morning and night so I expected nothing to happen. I'm not sure if it's because I'm dry or what but I was a bit turned off by this process. I think I scrubbed off the first few layers of skin trying to get it all off. On the other hand, it amazed me enough that I came home from work and did it again. The way I'm going through this stuff I'm going to need another tube by the end of the week! Haha


Jane George said:


> np i enjoy doing my vids... tbh it wasnt a terrible box


I purchase it as a restock, wasn't thrilled, and now I'm stuck with it. But I'm glad to hear it's not terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mmnoob said:


> I wonder if face peeling gels will work on my foot. Most likely not since the skin on my foot is thicker... Hmm


I thought the same thing when I tried it last night. Perhaps with the Sugar Remover thingy from the Footcare box? I will try this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Is that the only cleansing oil that has been included in a box?  I don't remember seeing any others but I'm fairly new to the game.  I'd really love to receive some more cleansing oils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is the only one I've received and I usually buy all skincare/cleansing/herbal....you get the picture. Basically, I stay away from makeup and buy everything else including themed boxes. But the old timers can answer much better than I can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

For those that have issues with the foot peeling masks causing little bits of flaky skin (I get these all over the tops of my feet, it drives me crazy), scrubs usually don't help much for me. I forget what it's called, but CVS sells this thing in the foot section that looks a lot like a sponge, but is similar to a rather gentle pumice. It's worked great with removing the flaky skin. I'm sure they sell it at other drugstores in the foot section, and it was only a couple of dollars.

I'm afraid to see what happens to those nail polish sets. I think it's rather bizarre that they expect people to pay that sort of money for them though. $25 for nail polish, when a great skincare box can be had for $2 less? Um, seriously?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

I think there has only ever been one cleasing oil in the boxes


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not tried any cleansing oils from the memeboxes but DHC oil rocks


I used their products YEARS ago, like in my twenties, I definitely need to try them again. I think I even have some samples. It didn't agree with me before but a lot has changed over the years, possibly even their product along with no hormones dry as a bone skin. I've read so many positive reviews recently but it's nice to hear it first hand.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I used their products YEARS ago, like in my twenties, I definitely need to try them again. I think I even have some samples. It didn't agree with me before but a lot has changed over the years, possibly even their product along with no hormones dry as a bone skin. I've read so many positive reviews recently but it's nice to hear it first hand.


I got a few samples then a full sized with a magazine sub... expensive but worth it


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello~ Just wondering if anyone's order of the cooling care box from last Friday shipped yet? It's only two business days since Friday but I am so impatient and want to get my grubby hands on its content already! 

PS Love the feet peeling masks since I picked a couple up from HK this summer. Now I can't stop buying them. hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Hello~ Just wondering if anyone's order of the cooling care box from last Friday shipped yet? It's only two business days since Friday but I am so impatient and want to get my grubby hands on its content already!
> 
> PS Love the feet peeling masks since I picked a couple up from HK this summer. Now I can't stop buying them. hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered 4 restocks, and received 2 today (didn't even know they had shipped), so it will most likely just magically show up within the next couple of days.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I fell in love with Avecko after your post. I actually almost did use it, the only issue was that I couldn't find Chosungah for a good price, and I really don't want to pay full retail. I DEFINITELY will be using Avecko though for other sites, and am currently pondering using them for GMarket to avoid them charging high international shipping fees for EACH item.
> 
> I think you brought more attention to Avecko than any of their previous forms of advertisement!


Ahh I'm so happy!!! Yeah, I think that my next project will be finding legitimate Korean sites that sell really nice stuff at good prices but not globally--there have to be reputable sites like Memebox-Korea that Koreans use to score discounted stuff.

I'm so glad that people know about it now! There is some benefit to having stumbled into Avecko--the owner is trying her very best to help me buy at least two of the limited edition Pony x Memebox palettes when they're released in a few hours so I can review/swatch one and have a giveaway with the other(s). I wasn't going to buy one at first because I don't review or deal with exclusive/limited edition stuff that people can't buy, but then I realized that I might be able to work something out with Avecko's owner to buy more than one. We're working together on the Pony Syndrome Problem. Seriously, I love this shop, sob. My fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I ordered 4 restocks, and received 2 today (didn't even know they had shipped), so it will most likely just magically show up within the next couple of days.


I ordered 4 restocks on Friday too but haven't received anything yet. Did your 2 you got today come DHL? I have been putting the reference # into DHL but there is no record of it. I am not home during the day so I have to catch it as soon as it goes out for delivery so I can drive home to get it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh I'm so happy!!! Yeah, I think that my next project will be finding legitimate Korean sites that sell really nice stuff at good prices but not globally--there have to be reputable sites like Memebox-Korea that Koreans use to score discounted stuff.
> 
> I'm so glad that people know about it now! There is some benefit to having stumbled into Avecko--the owner is trying her very best to help me buy at least two of the limited edition Pony x Memebox palettes when they're released in a few hours so I can review/swatch one and have a giveaway with the other(s). I wasn't going to buy one at first because I don't review or deal with exclusive/limited edition stuff that people can't buy, but then I realized that I might be able to work something out with Avecko's owner to buy more than one. We're working together on the Pony Syndrome Problem. Seriously, I love this shop, sob. My fingers are crossed!!!


I've been trying to do the same thing, especially for the hard to find brands like Chosungah. If you happen to find anything, I'm sure you'll let us know! The funny thing is, is shortly before you told us about your experiences with Avecko, I had stumbled onto an ad for them on some random skincare site. When I looked into it, their site gave basically no information. I had actually favorited it to look into it later, because I could not find any sort of information about their pricing structure! I was shocked to find out how cheap their services are! Good luck, I hope it works out! I really can't wait to find enough stuff to justify placing an order through Avecko!

@@LoveSkinCare I had no idea mine were even shipped, DHL just showed up with them this afternoon. Which, is how it tends to work with my expedited DHL shipments from Memebox, I rarely ever even know they're coming ahead of time. I hate that.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I wonder if face peeling gels will work on my foot. Most likely not since the skin on my foot is thicker... Hmm


Depends on the product, I suppose. If you mean the one where you rub it on your face and "skin" starts coming off in little pills, it's really just the product balling up when it comes in contact with your facial oils. Don't get me wrong, it feels cool and I personally think it makes my skin temporarily nicer, but it probably won't do anything to your feet.

(I'm referring to the Tony Moly Green Appletox, if anyone cares to know my thoughts on that product).

In other news, I'm laughing at these When mask rip offs, especially since they had legitimate When masks in the latest Mask Box: http://us.memebox.com/on-sale/simpliy-when-10ea#.VCH7PBaiIYA


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oy vey...time for giveaways!! haha...


ahhaahah I would actually be pretty amped to receive a nail box in a giveaway! The Herbal Cosmetics box that just arrived on the other hand...hmm


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I wonder if face peeling gels will work on my foot. Most likely not since the skin on my foot is thicker... Hmm


The face peeling gels are a gommage formula that balls up on contact with oil. People who don't have much face oil at all have a really hard time using them. So what peels is the formula itself plus some oil and maybe a few spare dead cells. The foot masks contain a cocktail of alcohol and acids that induce real skin peeling. So you likely won't see foot-peeling-mask-style results on your feet from a gommage face peel, but you will be absorbing oil, removing any stray dead skin, and adding moisture. Your feet will probably dig it a lot.

Wild thing: I tried the boob mask pack from OMG 1 and it had a gommage formula and it was GREAT! So I started using Too Cool for School's Rice gommage peel all over. SO NICE.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ahhaahah I would actually be pretty amped to receive a nail box in a giveaway! The Herbal Cosmetics box that just arrived on the other hand...hmm


I vote Memebox reserves those nail polish boxes for all upcoming giveaways.

(Anything to make sure they don't end up in our precious Memeboxes!)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 23, 2014)

@@cfisher, thank you! I will keep trying with the shippers reference number in DHL, hopefully it will show up soon or I get the shipping email from Memebox with the tracking #.

I was in such a rush to checkout during the restock that I forgot to change the ship to address to my work. The DHL hub that delivers to my area is 2 1/2 hours away so I can't just go pick it up if I am not home when they deliver.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@marshmallow_kat I'm not trying to nitpick (I've already seen the spoilers), but I'm fairly certain you're not allowed to post photos of new boxes on here, because a lot of people don't want spoilers for boxes they haven't received yet. You may want to bring this to the Memebox Spoilers thread.





biancardi said:


> or put it in spoiler tags at the very least


Oops, sorry


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@cfisher, thank you! I will keep trying with the shippers reference number in DHL, hopefully it will show up soon or I get the shipping email from Memebox with the tracking #.
> 
> I was in such a rush to checkout during the restock that I forgot to change the ship to address to my work. The DHL hub that delivers to my area is 2 1/2 hours away so I can't just go pick it up if I am not home when they deliver.


I think when they leave the slip if you're not home, you can reschedule it to be shipped at a different address.

I have that issue a lot. On the rare occasion I get the notification from Memebox, it still does not work when I enter it into DHL, then the package shows up before it ever lets me see that it's even in the system. Such an odd system!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

@@marshmallow_kat I'm not trying to nitpick (I've already seen the spoilers), but I'm fairly certain you're not allowed to post photos of new boxes on here, because a lot of people don't want spoilers for boxes they haven't received yet. You may want to bring this to the Memebox Spoilers thread.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Depends on the product, I suppose. If you mean the one where you rub it on your face and "skin" starts coming off in little pills, it's really just the product balling up when it comes in contact with your facial oils. Don't get me wrong, it feels cool and I personally think it makes my skin temporarily nicer, but it probably won't do anything to your feet.


So basically that's not my dry skin and I've been obsessive-compulsive about getting this crap off my face? Does it do anything at all?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think when they leave the slip if you're not home, you can reschedule it to be shipped at a different address.I have that issue a lot. On the rare occasion I get the notification from Memebox, it still does not work when I enter it into DHL, then the package shows up before it ever lets me see that it's even in the system. Such an odd system!


I did not know this. My work address is in another state. (I live close to the NC/VA border) I wonder if they would do the address change to a different state. I have only had 2 DHL shipments from Memebox and I received both shipment emails from Memebox the day before it was delivered. Hopefully that will happen this time too. I wonder why you don't get the email before hand. That is crazy.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@marshmallow_kat I'm not trying to nitpick (I've already seen the spoilers), but I'm fairly certain you're not allowed to post photos of new boxes on here, because a lot of people don't want spoilers for boxes they haven't received yet. You may want to bring this to the Memebox Spoilers thread.


or put it in spoiler tags at the very least


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I did not know this. My work address is in another state. (I live close to the NC/VA border) I wonder if they would do the address change to a different state. I have only had 2 DHL shipments from Memebox and I received both shipment emails from Memebox the day before it was delivered. Hopefully that will happen this time too. I wonder why you don't get the email before hand. That is crazy.


I have no idea why, but I always seem to get the email either later that day after I receive them (DHL seems to arrive early for me) or I never get an email or notification. And Memebox constantly holds boxes of mine to wait until another box is ready, so most of my stuff is shipped expedited. My pooch barks like crazy when he says the DHL truck in our front window, so that's my only warning that they're headed here.

When they miss me they leave a slip with a number on it, and it allows me to go online and select when it's to be delivered. And I believe there's a section to put in a different address, so I imagine they'll allow you to do it. I had a huge problem with Memebox originally shipping all of my address to the wrong state/zip code, and DHL was great. You may want to send them an email at [email protected] If you give them the number that Memebox gave you, and confirm your name and address, they may just let you change the address that way. They worked with me to let me change the address on several packages, and were great about the whole situation.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The face peeling gels are a gommage formula that balls up on contact with oil. People who don't have much face oil at all have a really hard time using them. So what peels is the formula itself plus some oil and maybe a few spare dead cells.


I'm slow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I really want to understand if I'm wasting my time with this stuff or should buy some more. My skin is not oily AT ALL. I may get a smidgen of shine during the day but it's after being over a hot stove/around steam/whatever, at work. Wipe it off when I (rarely) find a minute to run to the Ladies and back to dry as a bone.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So basically that's not my dry skin and I've been obsessive-compulsive about getting this crap off my face? Does it do anything at all?


That's how they have that effect, but that doesn't mean they aren't still effective for the skin. I've had poor quality peeling gels that were useless, while others definitely removed a lot of dirt (and they remove makeup quite well for most people) from my skin. Some are definitely superior to others, I've tossed some that did nothing for me. But I've also had some that would get little clumps of dirt that you could see, even after I used my Clarisonic brush beforehand.

I can say with certainty, that using peeling gels a couple of times a week does make a difference in my skin. It helps with dry patches in the winter on my cheek area, helps with my pores, and it does seem to remove hidden dirt. I don't have oily skin at all, even my T-Zone is dry.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have no idea why, but I always seem to get the email either later that day after I receive them (DHL seems to arrive early for me) or I never get an email or notification. And Memebox constantly holds boxes of mine to wait until another box is ready, so most of my stuff is shipped expedited. My pooch barks like crazy when he says the DHL truck in our front window, so that's my only warning that they're headed here.When they miss me they leave a slip with a number on it, and it allows me to go online and select when it's to be delivered. And I believe there's a section to put in a different address, so I imagine they'll allow you to do it. I had a huge problem with Memebox originally shipping all of my address to the wrong state/zip code, and DHL was great. You may want to send them an email at [email protected] If you give them the number that Memebox gave you, and confirm your name and address, they may just let you change the address that way. They worked with me to let me change the address on several packages, and were great about the whole situation.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! You are so helpful


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate it! You are so helpful


Good luck!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm slow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I really want to understand if I'm wasting my time with this stuff or should buy some more. My skin is not oily AT ALL. I may get a smidgen of shine during the day but it's after being over a hot stove/around steam/whatever, at work. Wipe it off when I (rarely) find a minute to run to the Ladies and back to dry as a bone.


It might still be useful because it contains moisturizers (well, humectancts, but you know what I mean), but if you don't have much oil at all, I don't think that you're going to get the classic peely/gummy effect.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have no idea why, but I always seem to get the email either later that day after I receive them (DHL seems to arrive early for me) or I never get an email or notification. And Memebox constantly holds boxes of mine to wait until another box is ready, so most of my stuff is shipped expedited. My pooch barks like crazy when he says the DHL truck in our front window, so that's my only warning that they're headed here.
> 
> When they miss me they leave a slip with a number on it, and it allows me to go online and select when it's to be delivered. And I believe there's a section to put in a different address, so I imagine they'll allow you to do it. I had a huge problem with Memebox originally shipping all of my address to the wrong state/zip code, and DHL was great. You may want to send them an email at [email protected] If you give them the number that Memebox gave you, and confirm your name and address, they may just let you change the address that way. They worked with me to let me change the address on several packages, and were great about the whole situation.


Gosh, I bribed my DHL driver to leave my packages, I don't even have to sign for the ones that say Signature Required from Memebox now. What happened was- He came one day and I was fuming about having to sit and wait on him.. Nice guy, though, and we started talking.. He asked what I get from Korea all the time, so I opened the pink wrapper ( which was NOT sealed on the end- scary) and pulled out the Memebox. Happened to be another one with the huge tub of Aloe Vera gel in it. ( I have 4 of those now- from Memebox and Beauteque.com) so I showed him what was in the box from Korea and I gave him the Aloe Vera gel in the huge tub for skin scrapes, insect bites ( we have plagues of scorpions and such) and he was thrilled to death.

Said he would leave my packages from then on, and he has!! 

More than one way to skin a cat, as my grandmother used to say when I was a child.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I spy with my eye many Chosungah products on memeshop today!
> 
> It is roughly the same price as gmarket if shipped...EMS and DHL kills my wallet lol.
> 
> Wish they could include those into memeboxes instead~ love the design and packaging.  :wub:


I agree and might I say I love your IG!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Gosh, I bribed my DHL driver to leave my packages, I don't even have to sign for the ones that say Signature Required from Memebox now. What happened was- He came one day and I was fuming about having to sit and wait on him.. Nice guy, though, and we started talking.. He asked what I get from Korea all the time, so I opened the pink wrapper ( which was NOT sealed on the end- scary) and pulled out the Memebox. Happened to be another one with the huge tub of Aloe Vera gel in it. ( I have 4 of those now- from Memebox and Beauteque.com) so I showed him what was in the box from Korea and I gave him the Aloe Vera gel in the huge tub for skin scrapes, insect bites ( we have plagues of scorpions and such) and he was thrilled to death.
> 
> Said he would leave my packages from then on, and he has!!
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat, as my grandmother used to say when I was a child.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What?!?! I bought an Aloe Vera soothing gel for like $3 on RRS, wonder if I can try that! ...Sadly, we actually have several different drivers around here. And they leave the packages on our front step, where I'm not comfortable having packages left (it's basically the main street with thousands of people walking by, and we have some really wretched kids around here that have been known to steal things from the front steps).

I'm really lucky though, our pooch tends to sneak out on occasion when they open the front doors, and all of the DHL drivers have waited until they could get him back inside. When this used to happen with Fedex and UPS, they would just walk across the main road (fully realizing that our dog was following them across the busy street).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Hello~ Just wondering if anyone's order of the cooling care box from last Friday shipped yet? It's only two business days since Friday but I am so impatient and want to get my grubby hands on its content already!
> 
> PS Love the feet peeling masks since I picked a couple up from HK this summer. Now I can't stop buying them. hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, I got mine yesterday DHL express ( in the USA).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It might still be useful because it contains moisturizers (well, humectancts, but you know what I mean), but if you don't have much oil at all, I don't think that you're going to get the classic peely/gummy effect.


I'm not certain what you mean by peely but I definitely didn't get gummy. It was basically my skin, with gel on it, and then all that stuff that makes my stomach turn. Rinse and it off and I certainly didn't feel like I had super baby soft skin. I think I may be broken when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What?!?! I bought an Aloe Vera soothing gel for like $3 on RRS, wonder if I can try that! ...Sadly, we actually have several different drivers around here. And they leave the packages on our front step, where I'm not comfortable having packages left (it's basically the main street with thousands of people walking by, and we have some really wretched kids around here that have been known to steal things from the front steps).
> 
> I'm really lucky though, our pooch tends to sneak out on occasion when they open the front doors, and all of the DHL drivers have waited until they could get him back inside. When this used to happen with Fedex and UPS, they would just walk across the main road (fully realizing that our dog was following them across the busy street).


I live in a gated private community and all the neighbors are quite elderly ( and wealthy).  As far as I know, there is just one DHL driver out here, because residential DHL is pretty rare in these parts.. (.Exception might be if someone ordered a new saddle from another country or a like very large and heavy item).

I DID sign a form that said please leave my packages by the front door if no one is home, and that worked most of the time already, but then some Korean company did the " Signature Required" thing- I think it was Memebox recently- and that's when we had our little chat and my gift- giving. There's no way that man knew how cheap the Aloe Vera gel is. Huge tub of it- big sweaty man hauling heavy freight all day. He was thrilled to have it. 

Kind of like how the rest of you view me liking* almost *all Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

Speaking of foot peeling packs, I probably have a toxic blood level of whatever chemical is in them. I have soft feet but I wanted those " baby soft" feet, ya know?

So I used Kokostar with pretty good results, I thought. Then I bought a Holika Holika foot peel mask a couple of weeks later, and my feet peeled like I had leprosy. 

So, after trying 3 brands ( I think there was another one in between Kokostar and HH), I can say that for me, it took 3 masks and Holika Holika is a lot stronger. I could taste the chemicals in my mouth that were soaking on my feet. Not really good to absorb that stuff systemically.

Then I used a couple of the HH silky baby foot moisturizing foot masks and I think my feet are simply gorgeous now. 

HH mask ate the polish off my toes. Kokostar didn't. LOL


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

Found this video for those who are interested in the Pony x Memebox palette.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Speaking of foot peeling packs, I probably have a toxic blood level of whatever chemical is in them. I have soft feet but I wanted those " baby soft" feet, ya know?
> 
> So I used Kokostar with pretty good results, I thought. Then I bought a Holika Holika foot peel mask a couple of weeks later, and my feet peeled like I had leprosy.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried any yet but I did buy the Holika Holika one. I am looking forward to trying it but it is still sandal weather here so I have to wait. I will make sure to remove my toe polish first, LOL


----------



## flushblush (Sep 23, 2014)

Geez Louise, I was away on vacation for 4 days and came back to 50 pages!!! Finally caught up on the main thread. Passed on restocks, Étude House, and probably Cute 4. Considering making my first cancellation on the TonyMoly/HH bundle. I was okay with the TM spoilers actually, but the HH box is almost a total wash for me - I'd rather spend the $$ on some of the products I've been wanting (cat blusher if I can find it, and a shade or two of the Heartful Moisture lippie).


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ahhaahah I would actually be pretty amped to receive a nail box in a giveaway! The Herbal Cosmetics box that just arrived on the other hand...hmm


The cleansing oil gel in it is wonderful!!



GirlyGirlie said:


> Gosh, I bribed my DHL driver to leave my packages, I don't even have to sign for the ones that say Signature Required from Memebox now. What happened was- He came one day and I was fuming about having to sit and wait on him.. Nice guy, though, and we started talking.. He asked what I get from Korea all the time, so I opened the pink wrapper ( which was NOT sealed on the end- scary) and pulled out the Memebox. Happened to be another one with the huge tub of Aloe Vera gel in it. ( I have 4 of those now- from Memebox and Beauteque.com) so I showed him what was in the box from Korea and I gave him the Aloe Vera gel in the huge tub for skin scrapes, insect bites ( we have plagues of scorpions and such) and he was thrilled to death.
> 
> Said he would leave my packages from then on, and he has!!
> 
> More than one way to skin a cat, as my grandmother used to say when I was a child.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are brilliant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 23, 2014)

Memebox customer service has upped their game, so nice! Sent a request to cancel the TM/HH bundle and ten minutes later it was done. What a turn around. I wonder how many cancellations they've had for those boxes?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 23, 2014)

My DHL guy is super nice.  

Actually, now it's a lady but I just asked the guy how do I make it so he can just leave the package (I live in a nice area so no issues with theft).  He just had me sign a paper and then punched everything into his handheld computer.  Voila!  No more signatures necessary!  

So if you want your packages left, just ask your driver.  He also said if you want to you can do it online but you'll have to make an account.


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Memebox customer service has upped their game, so nice! Sent a request to cancel the TM/HH bundle and ten minutes later it was done. What a turn around. I wonder how many cancellations they've had for those boxes?


Way too many. There is no way they will unbox EH before it ships now.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> The cleansing oil gel in it is wonderful!!


I was most excited about that but I'm allergic to rosemary. Two nights in a row I've used it and my face gets RED and dry and itchy in ways I've never experienced before. Tragically, my relationship with the cleansing oil is over. SOB


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

Anybody else suspect that Miss CutiePie's second cutie pie is going to land in our mailboxes and on the site around...8:39am tomorrow morning? (the Pink Diary and Dani boxes arrived around that time on a Wednesday) I think we got a two-box release today to make way for it so the site wouldn't collapse into a heap of digital rubble due to the traffic. hahaha

Edit: also, I really hope this box has something super cool and nice like the Clio liners I'm obsessed with. Sorry that I talk about them all the time, they're just REALLY NICE.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Geez Louise, I was away on vacation for 4 days and came back to 50 pages!!! Finally caught up on the main thread. Passed on restocks, Étude House, and probably Cute 4. Considering making my first cancellation on the TonyMoly/HH bundle. I was okay with the TM spoilers actually, but the HH box is almost a total wash for me - I'd rather spend the $$ on some of the products I've been wanting (*cat blusher* if I can find it, and a shade or two of the Heartful Moisture lippie).


I got mine today in twinkle which is more of a color correcting highlighter.  OMG.  I can't use it. It is too CUTE.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Anybody else suspect that Miss CutiePie's second cutie pie is going to land in our mailboxes and on the site around...8:39am tomorrow morning? (the Pink Diary and Dani boxes arrived around that time on a Wednesday) I think we got a two-box release today to make way for it so the site wouldn't collapse into a heap of digital rubble due to the traffic. hahaha
> 
> Edit: also, I really hope this box has something super cool and nice like the Clio liners I'm obsessed with. Sorry that I talk about them all the time, they're just REALLY NICE.


I've never gotten a VIP sale thing on a Monday night/Tuesday morning, so I figured they were doing it because something is planned for tomorrow. That would definitely explain it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I hope they do not do a release tomorrow.  I need a break!!  lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope they do not do a release tomorrow.  I need a break!!  lol


So do I!...Thankfully, the collaboration boxes just never seem to interest me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So do I!...Thankfully, the collaboration boxes just never seem to interest me.


also, other than her own box, [SIZE=small]CutiePieMarzia doesn't seem to be a memefan.  I don't get these collaborations.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]they are going to vloggers who don't even purchase or review other memeboxes.[/SIZE]


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> also, other than her own box, CutiePieMarzia doesn't seem to be a memefan.  I don't get these collaborations.
> 
> they are going to vloggers who don't even purchase or review other memeboxes.


Yeah, it really makes very little sense to me. They do seem to be trying to get in new customers, which I understand, but they seem to just attract fans of those bloggers who just want it for that factor.

What I don't understand is why they aren't focusing more on offering more brand boxes. I would think that would bring in a lot more customers, who also just so happen to be interested in the boxes because of the skincare factor...Not simply because they're fans of someone who just so happened to collaborate with Memebox. And that's definitely the sort of customers that would continue to purchase boxes.

I think Memebox may just be thinking short term, and those boxes usually seem to have a much lower value, but sell out shockingly fast.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> also, other than her own box, [SIZE=small]CutiePieMarzia doesn't seem to be a memefan.  I don't get these collaborations.  [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=small]they are going to vloggers who don't even purchase or review other memeboxes.[/SIZE]


If they do any repeat vloggers, I would prefer another Coffee Break with Dani, I loved that box. And she is actually a Memebox fan.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

On a random note....Part of me thinks it would be fun if Memebox Global started carrying more of a variety of items.

But it really baffles me the sorts of things they sell on their Korean site. I thought the tub thing was bizarre...But, cereal?

http://www.memebox.com/page/5695?source=1019


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I was most excited about that but I'm allergic to rosemary. Two nights in a row I've used it and my face gets RED and dry and itchy in ways I've never experienced before. Tragically, my relationship with the cleansing oil is over. SOB


Oh dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that nasarang bb cream has a lot of herbs in it.. it smells very.. herbal lol.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a random note....Part of me thinks it would be fun if Memebox Global started carrying more of a variety of items.
> 
> But it really baffles me the sorts of things they sell on their Korean site. I thought the tub thing was bizarre...But, cereal?
> 
> http://www.memebox.com/page/5695?source=1019


Cereal isn't big in most Asian countries and usually people don't eat it for breakfast like a lot do here. It's like the pizza difference, here pizza hut take out pizza is like cheese/ pepperoni etc nothing too fancy but in Asian countries you can find like everything on pizza at a pizza place. Or unusual toppings I should say lol


----------



## avarier (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a random note....Part of me thinks it would be fun if Memebox Global started carrying more of a variety of items.
> 
> But it really baffles me the sorts of things they sell on their Korean site. I thought the tub thing was bizarre...But, cereal?
> 
> http://www.memebox.com/page/5695?source=1019


I can't tell if it's the packaging.. but I think it comes with a spoon xD


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I can't tell if it's the packaging.. but I think it comes with a spoon xD


Yea it does, it's a to-go pack. If you scroll down you can see the picture instructions lol.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Cereal isn't big in most Asian countries and usually people don't eat it for breakfast like a lot do here. It's like the pizza difference, here pizza hut take out pizza is like cheese/ pepperoni etc nothing too fancy but in Asian countries you can find like everything on pizza at a pizza place. Or unusual toppings I should say lol


Oh, I know. I've seen photos of the over the top hot dog filled crust, squid and mayo topping, etc. I'm just so used to thinking of Memebox is skincare, that it totally throws me off to see that!

When I place an order with Avecko, I'm tempted to grab some of those fruity ones. A friend of mine is obsessed with cereal, and those bags are just soooo cute. And how weird that the fruity o's are separated by flavor! And yeah, it does look like the spoon is included. They look like a really nicely packaged on the go cereal cup, they're adorable! ....Just surprising to see on Memebox!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

I would rather get cereal than tampons in my memebox....just sayin'

that should be an essential - lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would rather get cereal than tampons in my memebox....just sayin'
> 
> that should be an essential - lol


Hahah, those would have been great in the office essentials box.

And yes, far better than tampons.

I'm just waiting to see something like the tampons in the 911 box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> I know that nasarang bb cream has a lot of herbs in it.. it smells very.. herbal lol.


The smell wasn't even the problem, honestly--the gray undertone makes me look like the hot grim reaper from Arang and the Magistrate minus the hotness. AND the rose oil exploded all over the box and made my office reek. I kind of regret asking about this box (since I won it in a giveaway) when it didn't arrive because wow it's going to kill me or make me look dead.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

@@cfisher do you see the Chosungah Tangle sale countdown? It makes my heart hurt to see those seconds draining past while I don't own it. ahahahahah


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen photos of the over the top hot dog filled crust, squid and mayo topping, etc. I'm just so used to thinking of Memebox is skincare, that it totally throws me off to see that!
> 
> When I place an order with Avecko, I'm tempted to grab some of those fruity ones. A friend of mine is obsessed with cereal, and those bags are just soooo cute. And how weird that the fruity o's are separated by flavor! And yeah, it does look like the spoon is included. They look like a really nicely packaged on the go cereal cup, they're adorable! ....Just surprising to see on Memebox!


lol I guess if it makes money, Memebox will sell it


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@cfisher do you see the Chosungah Tangle sale countdown? It makes my heart hurt to see those seconds draining past while I don't own it. ahahahahah


I actually traded for that with someone on here, I guess some people still haven't used theirs when it was in a nakedbox. I DESPERATELY wanted the superberry version, and I bought a great little set on KoreaDepart for cheap, but they were out of stock and it's apparently discontinued. Can't bring myself to pay for the full size one, at full price, Eep!

I really hope the superberry discontinued stuff ends up in a Memebox!

@@Mimimaro I've actually seen tampons being sold on some of the sites similar to TesterKorea, so part of me really just thinks that a company offered Memebox those sample kits for free and they thought they were doing us a favor. ...As long as it's not taking the place of a full size product it's okay in my opinion, but it's just SO bizarre to see that in a skincare box when you don't expect it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

....More importantly, WHY AREN'T THEY SELLING THAT ON MEMEBOX GLOBAL?!

Now I'm going to have to stalk down Memebox Korea to see what else they have from Chosungah.

Avecko, you'll be hearing from me soon!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually traded for that with someone on here, I guess some people still haven't used theirs when it was in a nakedbox. I DESPERATELY wanted the superberry version, and I bought a great little set on KoreaDepart for cheap, but they were out of stock and it's apparently discontinued. Can't bring myself to pay for the full size one, at full price, Eep!
> 
> I really hope the superberry discontinued stuff ends up in a Memebox!
> 
> @@Mimimaro I've actually seen tampons being sold on some of the sites similar to TesterKorea, so part of me really just thinks that a company offered Memebox those sample kits for free and they thought they were doing us a favor. ...As long as it's not taking the place of a full size product it's okay in my opinion, but it's just SO bizarre to see that in a skincare box when you don't expect it.


The price is UNREAL for the berry tangle--I will let you know when I find it cheaper. Seriously, soooo expensive.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The price is UNREAL for the berry tangle--I will let you know when I find it cheaper. Seriously, soooo expensive.


I think what drives me crazy is the fact that I KNOW how low the prices can be for the Chosungah products. So of course I laugh at the thought of paying anywhere NEAR retail. But so many of the products I REALLY want are impossible to find for anything other than retail, and it's not always even based on how popular an item is!

Please do let me know! Are you holding out for the Superberry one as well?

I still can't believe the original is available for $!0, but the berry one is still like $60-$80 everywhere. Argh!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

I need this in my life. (I had no idea they had full facial ones, am I just really behind on these things?!)

http://www.memebox.com/page/484?source=1018


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually traded for that with someone on here, I guess some people still haven't used theirs when it was in a nakedbox. I DESPERATELY wanted the superberry version, and I bought a great little set on KoreaDepart for cheap, but they were out of stock and it's apparently discontinued. Can't bring myself to pay for the full size one, at full price, Eep!
> 
> I really hope the superberry discontinued stuff ends up in a Memebox!
> 
> @@Mimimaro I've actually seen tampons being sold on some of the sites similar to TesterKorea, so part of me really just thinks that a company offered Memebox those sample kits for free and they thought they were doing us a favor. ...As long as it's not taking the place of a full size product it's okay in my opinion, but it's just SO bizarre to see that in a skincare box when you don't expect it.


lol and I thought seeing the slimming water mix or the fabric freshener spray was odd lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> The cleansing oil gel in it is wonderful!!


Totally agree, LOVE this stuff!


Krystyn Lowe said:


> Memebox customer service has upped their game, so nice! Sent a request to cancel the TM/HH bundle and ten minutes later it was done. What a turn around. I wonder how many cancellations they've had for those boxes?


Same here. I can't even imagine how many have cancelled but then again, does everyone stalk spoilers like we do?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


cfisher said:


> So do I!...Thankfully, the collaboration boxes just never seem to interest me.


The only one I purchased was The Pink Diary and it was as a gift. But it was one of the dreaded August 5th boxes and took a month to arrive, long after I needed it. So I used the polish, I can put anything on my toes, the Hope Girl lip balm I liked and I haven't tried the Black Sugar Scrub yet and not sure if I will due to sensitive skin. Rest of the box a wash for me. None of the collaboration boxes have really interested me. I would much prefer one of our girls here puts together something, at least we know we'll like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Kelly Silva said:


> If they do any repeat vloggers, I would prefer another Coffee Break with Dani, I loved that box. And she is actually a Memebox fan.


This was probably a little closer to something where I would use or at least try all of the products.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> lol and I thought seeing the slimming water mix or the fabric freshener spray was odd lol


I received those in my Jackpot boxes, I found those both to be really odd. I figured the water was just another vitamin water sort of thing. Have you tried it? I have three boxes of it, and I'm wondering if it's tolerable or disgusting.

@@MemeJunkie I feel like those sorts of boxes aren't a bad value if you'll use everything. But regular Memeboxes just tend to have such a better value. Plus, I don't care for makeup items, so they're just not for me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't tried the Black Sugar Scrub yet and not sure if I will due to sensitive skinRe


you should try it out.  It is fantastic.  Do a spot check and if it doesn't work out for you, you know who will want it!! lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you should try it out.  It is fantastic.  Do a spot check and if it doesn't work out for you, you know who will want it!! lol


It's the Missha brand black sugar scrub, yes?

I picked that up on a Missha sale on RRS, but haven't tried it yet.

However, the Skinfood black sugar scrub is a holy grail product, so if it's anything like that, you must try it! I have extremely sensitive skin and it's never bothered me.

Has anyone here tried the Missha and the Skinfood version? I wonder if they're similar.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen photos of the over the top hot dog filled crust, squid and mayo topping, etc.


I stopped by my local Hmart the other day to pick-up my foot masks and I inevitably get stopped by every independent in the store. I love to talk food so these people smile when they see me and know a few minutes of conversation and I'm buying the fresh Wild Alaskan Salmon and don't even get me started on the breads and baked goods. 
Anyway, I purchased what was called a meat bread in broken English. Thank god I tried it before I served it to my husband with dinner. I think it took me a few hours to figure out what all the ingredients were but mayo was the last thing on my mind. Yup, on top of all those mystery ingredients lacking meat and before the melted cheese topping...MAYO. Just Plain Bizarre.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Memebox customer service has upped their game, so nice! Sent a request to cancel the TM/HH bundle and ten minutes later it was done. What a turn around. I wonder how many cancellations they've had for those boxes?


They said they cancelled mine, and I do see that it shows as being cancelled on my Meme account page, but the money is not showing up on either my paypal or bank accounts. Did you see your refund right away? I just want to make sure I get the money back as I am going to order some Holika and Tonymoly items to make up for the boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you should try it out.  It is fantastic.  Do a spot check and if it doesn't work out for you, you know who will want it!! lol


@@biancardi - I'm already collecting scrub products for you, lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're just too harsh for me. I literally feel like I'm scrubbing myself raw just applying them, I'm that sensitive. Like my husband says, a delicate flower. Yeah, right! LOL


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> They said they cancelled mine, and I do see that it shows as being cancelled on my Meme account page, but the money is not showing up on either my paypal or bank accounts. Did you see your refund right away? I just want to make sure I get the money back as I am going to order some Holika and Tonymoly items to make up for the boxes.


That's standard for bank reversals, they tend to take a lot longer than credit card refunds.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's standard for bank reversals, they tend to take a lot longer than credit card refunds.


Ok. I'll give it a day or two. Thanks!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I received those in my Jackpot boxes, I found those both to be really odd. I figured the water was just another vitamin water sort of thing. Have you tried it? I have three boxes of it, and I'm wondering if it's tolerable or disgusting.
> 
> @@MemeJunkie I feel like those sorts of boxes aren't a bad value if you'll use everything. But regular Memeboxes just tend to have such a better value. Plus, I don't care for makeup items, so they're just not for me.


Nope haven't tried it yet. I did some research after I got it and found out that they are slimming/detox water mixes. You are suppose to drink it 30 minutes after you eat for best effect. It also suggests you to drink it 3 times a day..although I think that's a little too much since 1 pack already contains the same level of antioxidant as 12 tomatoes. 



MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - I'm already collecting scrub products for you, lady.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're just too harsh for me. I literally feel like I'm scrubbing myself raw just applying them, I'm that sensitive. Like my husband says, a delicate flower. Yeah, right! LOL


Have you ever tried Cure? It's a Japanese product that exfoliates but it's not harsh at all. It's one of my few HG products.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ok. I'll give it a day or two. Thanks!


It could take longer.

When I receive a bank payment through paypal it often pends through for more thank a week. And for international sales, it can take over 2 weeks. Chances are, it will be a similar process, and with Memebox being international....I don't know how long it takes to reverse the process, but you could be waiting a bit.

And it's between Paypal and your bank, so Memebox can't really do anything. I know they submit their refunds immediately, because mine often show up within minutes on my credit card.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> also, other than her own box, [SIZE=small]CutiePieMarzia doesn't seem to be a memefan.  I don't get these collaborations.  [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=small]they are going to vloggers who don't even purchase or review other memeboxes.[/SIZE]


I didn't know this!! It certainly impacts my decision regarding purchasing. 

Is this also true of the girl, Dani, as in Coffee Break With Dani? I bought her box, didn't buy the other two.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's standard for bank reversals, they tend to take a lot longer than credit card refunds.


Very true but what I don't like about card refunds and never having cancelled a box with Meme is what are they actually refunding since I purchased with Affiliate discounts and 10% off $100 (and points which they did already credit to my account). Are they going to be fair and just take the 10% off since I purchased with another bundle?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 23, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh dear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know that nasarang bb cream has a lot of herbs in it.. it smells very.. herbal lol.


Yes, it smells like something from the Renaissance Faire. ( the really good one I've been to which had herbalists).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Very true but what I don't like about card refunds and never having cancelled a box with Meme is what are they actually refunding since I purchased with Affiliate discounts and 10% off $100 (and points which they did already credit to my account). Are they going to be fair and just take the 10% off since I purchased with another bundle?


From my experience, they've let me keep the discounts on the items I did not cancel. Even going so far as to break down a $10 off $150 order (since after the cancellation I had spent under $100) which I thought was more than fair (for Memebox, especially). Also, whenever I'm going to lose points or won't be able to use a code again, they always confirm with me before cancelling whatever box/bundle I wanted to cancel. So if you were going to lose the 10% or anything else, I think they would have confirmed with you first.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, it smells like something from the Renaissance Faire. ( the really good one I've been to which had herbalists).


This sounds like me, I'm an old hippie from way back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What box is this from?


GirlyGirlie said:


> I didn't know this!! It certainly impacts my decision regarding purchasing.
> 
> Is this also true of the girl, Dani, as in Coffee Break With Dani? I bought her box, didn't buy the other two.


Dani is a Membox fan, that's for sure.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, it smells like something from the Renaissance Faire. ( the really good one I've been to which had herbalists).


OMG LOLOL I think I might even know which one you mean--I'm technically still under contract to advise a reality show being filmed there (but it hasn't been picked up by the network and the script is dead awful despite my wrangling). The oldest one in the country with a castle and things?

I could deal with the smell, but the color is so medical balm/Skin79/gray that urgh I just can't deal with this mess and I don't want my relatives looking gray either--I think it's headed for the swatch bin and then trash.


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 23, 2014)

I am not even going to bother trying to catch up on this thread. All I have to add is I got a heads up for shipping on My Cute Wishlist 3 that I completely forgot about.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> They said they cancelled mine, and I do see that it shows as being cancelled on my Meme account page, but the money is not showing up on either my paypal or bank accounts. Did you see your refund right away? I just want to make sure I get the money back as I am going to order some Holika and Tonymoly items to make up for the boxes.


I always get my refunds in my bank account within 24 hrs or earlier with Memebox. I cancelled my HH+TM bundle last night and received my refund this morning. I used a debit visa which comes out of my checking account, not sure if that matters, but I know credit cards take a very long time to be refunded.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> They said they cancelled mine, and I do see that it shows as being cancelled on my Meme account page, but the money is not showing up on either my paypal or bank accounts. Did you see your refund right away? I just want to make sure I get the money back as I am going to order some Holika and Tonymoly items to make up for the boxes.


It showed up immediately on Paypal, haven't checked the card yet, but I know it'll be there soon. PayPal usually takes a day or less to get it back on my card, so I don't think this will be any different.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

They also refunded my shipping, I wasn't sure they were going to but I also didn't look up their rules for that. So that made me happy!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

I just got really pissed at their CS, just when I thought it was all going so nicely! I wrote to them about the 2 points I didn't get for buying My Cute Wishlist and got an auto response - the same as many people who contacted them:

Thanks for reaching out to us!

This promotion has expired, but no worries- If you missed out on this promotion, please keep your eye out for our newsletters which will contain new promotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you kidding me?! I know it's only 2 points, but seriously - they're telling me I missed the promotion when they had sent me an email I got 2 points and didn't receive any in my account?

What's more, I'd been waiting for 2 weeks for an answer about DHL issues I had - they were supposed to contact DHL and get back to me - and nada. So I wrote to them again and now they avoid contacting me about it at all. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 24, 2014)

Yesterday, I received the Whole Grain 2  and I looove it!  There is only one thing I'm not sure how to use. The powder type mask ( which you mix with water or honey) is supposed to be spread on your face , then you put some kind of gauze or sth and then again the mask. But I don't see any gauze included. How do you guys use it?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

So...I'm guessing the Cutiepie box isn't going up now like a normal box? I probably won't want it anyway, but I was looking forward to seeing it and deciding for sure. Oh well.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Woohoo woke up to several pages~ Gonna read through. 



Kdlane said:


> I agree and might I say I love your IG!


Thank you hun!!  :hugs3:

@@GirlyGirlie I have used my Holika Holika foot peel but witnessed nothing spectacular. I could be doing something wrong or not have enough skin to peel...but my study requires me to stand in the derm clinic for quite abit *touches sole*. Might need to use the Kocostar one soon! 

@ the countdown thing is a sign!! lol~


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> From my experience, they've let me keep the discounts on the items I did not cancel. Even going so far as to break down a $10 off $150 order (since after the cancellation I had spent under $100) which I thought was more than fair (for Memebox, especially). Also, whenever I'm going to lose points or won't be able to use a code again, they always confirm with me before cancelling whatever box/bundle I wanted to cancel. So if you were going to lose the 10% or anything else, I think they would have confirmed with you first.


Same thing to me too. I used the 15% off $150 coupon for TM+HH bundle and Memebox let me keep the 15% discount on the rest of the boxes. Gotta give credit to them for being fair regarding this. Also, in my case they confirm with me first the amount of $ they will refund.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Totally agree, LOVE this stuff!
> 
> Same here. I can't even imagine how many have cancelled but then again, does everyone stalk spoilers like we do?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The only one I purchased was The Pink Diary and it was as a gift. But it was one of the dreaded August 5th boxes and took a month to arrive, long after I needed it. So I used the polish, I can put anything on my toes, the Hope Girl lip balm I liked and I haven't tried the Black Sugar Scrub yet and not sure if I will due to sensitive skin. Rest of the box a wash for me. None of the collaboration boxes have really interested me. I would much prefer one of our girls here puts together something, at least we know we'll like it. This was probably a little closer to something where I would use or at least try all of the products.


I second that motion.

Memebox should really pick a collabo partner from here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Missjexie IMO as she started a lot of the madness


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

@@Paulina PS I didn't even ask them for my points because I never receive any email and I was dealing with lost box and all...wouldn't want to stress myself out urgh

also I am wishing we get this one instead of the norm from the Mwave box. I'd personally prefer more browns (and it is limited edition!)







http://www.memebox.com/page/6692?source=2


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

There is still Etude House boxes remaining.. Guess everyone is hesitant to get it after the spoilers for TM and HH.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-sale new boxes

Scrub, oil and volume makeup


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 24, 2014)

Tempted by Scrub #2,but I haven't even used hardly any of the to first one. Oil Therapy sounds neat.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

I think they were reading about us lovin oil cleansers~ It does sound neat @ceredonia~ I wish these were shipping early nov instead coz I don't have boxes early that month lol.

The scrub could be fab and the volume up sounds like a spin from episode 22 of GIB2014. Wonder if we will get shoulder pads, lifting pants and hair volume powder, besides the predictable facial massage stuff, plumping gels and brightener or such wooo


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

The oil one is tempting but I have so many hair and body oils and oil cleansers. So no. I really thought they might not release tonight cuz they did last night and the Cutie Pie box is rumored for tomorrow right? Meme overload!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I would think Thursday for cutie as they had boxes yesterday


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 24, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Yesterday, I received the Whole Grain 2  and I looove it!  There is only one thing I'm not sure how to use. The powder type mask ( which you mix with water or honey) is supposed to be spread on your face , then you put some kind of gauze or sth and then again the mask. But I don't see any gauze included. How do you guys use it?


ok used this last night its great, i used water to get good virgin results, you use honey or milk or water depending on skin type usually ,I'm normal to dry, yoghurt good for dry,normal sensitive skin, honey good on oily skin, .

anyway mix a spoon of mix to a paste with water, put a little on face massage on then smooth out, add some gauze or muslin,cheap in stores ,chemists,or ebay (,think hot cloth cleanse cloths ,) then smooth over the remaining mask over the gauze ,basically it causes a suction and pulls all the crap out of the skin onto the cloth. there was no cloth included


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would think Thursday for cutie as they had boxes yesterday


That's what I'd think, too.

I like all the new boxes, don't know what to get and if I should wait for the Cutie box, hmm...


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Missjexie IMO as she started a lot of the madness


I actually asked them if they had any intention of working with any more bloggers for collab boxes and I said that I would love to be considered in the future, and they were basically like "lol ok no thanks"

Memebox loves their youtubers, that's for sure.

Plus my blog is nothing compared to the people they've collab'd with so far. 

I'd just LOVE to see a blog collab with anyone, really! I don't watch youtube that often so these youtuber boxes never really interest me all that much. I'd be interested more in a box curated by a small-time blogger that really loves memebox (aka all of us MUT bloggers lol)


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Also, it might be just my lack of funds at the moment, or a touch of Memebox burnout, but none of the new boxes are really interesting me. They actually all look like nice boxes for the most part, but I just feel an intense amount of product overload, latey, not to mention the dozens of boxes in memelimbo! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

It is stupid collabing with people that know nothing about korean beauty when lots of people do....

I'd rather another coffee break with dani box over marzia as at least she has had the boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also, it might be just my lack of funds at the moment, or a touch of Memebox burnout, but none of the new boxes are really interesting me. They actually all look like nice boxes for the most part, but I just feel an intense amount of product overload, latey, not to mention the dozens of boxes in memelimbo! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am feeling a little burn out too but i did buy 18


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is stupid collabing with people that know nothing about korean beauty when lots of people do....
> 
> I'd rather another coffee break with dani box over marzia as at least she has had the boxes.


I honestly would love to collaborate on a box even if it was in secret and I got no credit for it at all. I'd just love for them to be like, "ok what should we put in a box?" Because I want to grant everyone's wildest meme-wishes!! I feel like I've seen and heard it all since Memebox launched and since I started this thread, I could make a wildly fantastic box! LOL


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually asked them if they had any intention of working with any more bloggers for collab boxes and I said that I would love to be considered in the future, and they were basically like "lol ok no thanks"
> 
> Memebox loves their youtubers, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


sad. I wish they did collab with you though..

Yeah any blogger here would know whats best to throw in  B)

Also the newer boxes look appealing, but I'm thinking scrub and something. Maybe the oil. 

Should I??? argh so many stuff to use, but I can review and then give them away for xmas.  

On a separate news, it is 24th here so the next global is on its way!!!! Hopefully RM doesn't f this one up~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry for derailing thoughts.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

For me RM is as fast as the previous form was... must be a uk thing


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a likewowlola box.

Can you tell I watch a lot of youtube?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> For me RM is as fast as the previous form was... must be a uk thing


it seems to of speeded up since the first RM batch thats for sure ,more boxes arriving today thats 9 in 2 days not including todays drop, way behind on instagram posting ,and pinterest posting,

don't worry abut burn out, i was lie that lately ,none of the november boxes really have been calling me, i mean 19 boxes a month to 6 at most ,is crap, I'm only tempted on scrub and oil, i need to try more oil based cleansers other than DHC and SHUUMERA,

I'm off to work so will sneak on for updates on boxes and chat during the day,

 i think thursday is usually collaboration day reveal going by previous ones.

i may buy the scrub and  oil box


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wouldn't mind a likewowlola box.
> 
> Can you tell I watch a lot of youtube?


Yeah, I'd love her box too, I bet at least it's be original!

RM is not that fast for me as the previous one as the boxes don't leave Korea that promptly. It takes the same time to deliver when already in Poland, but sometimes the box just sits there for 5 days before it departs Korea.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hiiiiya! 

For the people who ordered the Skincare box, was the Benton essence alright for you? Did it cause any reactions? I got it in the box, but I'm still afraid to use it. Haven't put on my face once.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is stupid collabing with people that know nothing about korean beauty when lots of people do....
> 
> I'd rather another coffee break with dani box over marzia as at least she has had the boxes.


Exactly!! I thought im the only one who is all meh about another marzia boxI watched her video and she was like "here's a purple base, because ive never seen a purple base before and it's a pretty color" or "here's something everyone can enjoy because it's cute and i just saw that on the site" and "here's an eye liner set because eye liners are good " and so on. and even though she has korean beauty haul videos, she never tried any of the products she chose to be in her box, in fact i felt like she was chosing like oh that nice and Thats lilac and Thats like a jam... Are were done yet

The Dani box was so much better, and i loved every item in it!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Exactly!! I though im the only one who is all meh about another marzia box
> 
> I watched her video and she was like "here's a purple base, because ive never seen a purple base before and it's a pretty color" or "here's something everyone can enjoy because it's cute and i just saw that on the site" and "here's an eye liner set because eye liners are good " and so on. and even though she has korean beauty haul videos, she never tried any of the products she chose to be in her box, in fact i felt like she was chosing like oh that nice and Thats lilac and Thats like a jam... Are were done yet
> 
> The Dani box was so much better, and i loved every item in it!


def not the only one


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Supposed to be doing reviews but worded out after editing a story yesterday... gah i need to get up to date


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Supposed to be doing reviews but worded out after editing a story yesterday... gah i need to get up to date


I was watching your wobbly vids with my breakfast btw~ :wub:  

Yeah it is difficult to get in the mood for reviewing if you do that few days straight. And I have a life outside to attend to.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you veritazy. I enjoying doing those as they are instant. My world is about words but some days they leave me. Come back precious words come back.

Doesn't help Edward is having minor surgery to remove a wart from his head... Feeling very nervous. Anywhere else the blooming thing would be left alone


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Hiiiiya!
> 
> For the people who ordered the Skincare box, was the Benton essence alright for you? Did it cause any reactions? I got it in the box, but I'm still afraid to use it. Haven't put on my face once.


I've been only using it for 2 days so far, because I got Skincare box as a restock over a week ago and it's totally fine. In fact, it seems to be working very well with my oily skin.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Patch test it first if you are concerned @maboy19. Maybe arm oromewhere hidden in case it reacts


----------



## Liv (Sep 24, 2014)

Oil Therapy is really tempting me, but I really can't justify the purchase as I have so many oils and oil cleansers (especially after purchasing the Sephora's favourites oil box)  :blush:


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've been only using it for 2 days so far, because I got Skincare box as a restock over a week ago and it's totally fine. In fact, it seems to be working very well with my oily skin.


No evidence of contamination at all?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is yours the 2014.07.09 batch?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Liv said:


> Oil Therapy is really tempting me, but I really can't justify the purchase as I have so many oils and oil cleansers (especially after purchasing the Sephora's favourites oil box)  :blush:


I would love to buy some things that sephora carries but due to our restrictions most things won't ship to uk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Patch test it first if you are concerned @maboy19. Maybe arm oromewhere hidden in case it reacts


Where on my arm should I do it? Would the skin be thick enough that if there was to be a reaction, it wouldn't occur on my arm? Sorry, I am not biologically well-versed!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I tended to use back of my hand to be honest when I got reactions from things. Used to do it there on normal schedule so if skincare twice a day for a couple of days then used sparingly on face for a few days if I got no reaction on hand... Might be just me though


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

@@maboy19, yes, it's the same batch, no signs of contamination or allegic reaction.

If you want to patch test in on your arm, it should be on the inside where the skin is thinner.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.allergyuk.org/skin-allergy/allergy-to-cosmetics says elbow crease here

my skin used to react to a lt in my teens and twenties though... not in thirties not so much


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Thank you veritazy. I enjoying doing those as they are instant. My world is about words but some days they leave me. Come back precious words come back.
> 
> Doesn't help Edward is having minor surgery to remove a wart from his head... Feeling very nervous. Anywhere else the blooming thing would be left alone


I hope Edward is fine! Wart removals are generally safe...so don't worry too much  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It will come back...just chill out for a bit and go back to it after taking in inspiration from around. 

I'm taking a little break too...


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I tended to use back of my hand to be honest when I got reactions from things. Used to do it there on normal schedule so if skincare twice a day for a couple of days then used sparingly on face for a few days if I got no reaction on hand... Might be just me though


Thanks! I've heard amazing things about the essence, but ever since the contamination controversy, I've been very wary. I'll start testing it! 



Paulina PS said:


> @@maboy19, yes, it's the same batch, no signs of contamination or allegic reaction.
> 
> If you want to patch test in on your arm, it should be on the inside where the skin is thinner.


Are you also using the serum in the box at the same time? I don't know if I should use them at the same time... doesn't seem right... they're the same step, aren't they?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Serums and essences are different in a Korean skincare routine but I alternate or use both depending on how much stuff I have.

Or as time allows


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay I think Joanne on fb said footcare and detox is back with restocks. Just a heads up to those who wanted it. I recall foot care was a great one.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

Is it normal that my shop order that was placed on the 18th so almost a week ago is Still "ready for shipment"?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

my one from 19th is too


----------



## Liv (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would love to buy some things that sephora carries but due to our restrictions most things won't ship to uk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I live in Switzerland and after years of frustration because most brands are not sold here or shipped or are sold but for 4x the US price, I caved and bought myself an address in the US where I can send orders and then put them together to ship them home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

@@Jane George I hope Edward will be okay and sail thru his surgery!

for those interested in detox and foot care - I liked both of them.  I wish there had been some masks and detox oil in the detox care box, but I was one of the few that wasn't upset with that box! lol  Foot care 1 was amazing, foot care 2 was nice as well (again, this is subjective - others didn't care for it one bit)

I got scrub 2 (of course!  I am a scrubber!! lol) and I also got Volume Up!  I would love to pump up my lips and my hair!  I have fine straight oily hair, so hopefully they will have some great products for us women who aren't blessed with curly hair.    Of course, volume up could be tragic for me as well!  But they cannot mess up a scrub box


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

I've definitely memebox overloaded right now. Too many boxes this week. Sort of tempted by Scrub 2, but Scrub 1 hasn't been delivered yet so I'm going to skip it for now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

@@biancardi thank you, he rarely gets ill and this is his first issue since two weeks after his birth. We have Lego on standby for him


----------



## blinded (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Jane George I hope Edward will be okay and sail thru his surgery!
> 
> for those interested in detox and foot care - I liked both of them.  I wish there had been some masks and detox oil in the detox care box, but I was one of the few that wasn't upset with that box! lol  Foot care 1 was amazing, foot care 2 was nice as well (again, this is subjective - others didn't care for it one bit)
> 
> I got scrub 2 (of course!  I am a scrubber!! lol) and I also got Volume Up!  I would love to pump up my lips and my hair!  I have fine straight oily hair, so hopefully they will have some great products for us women who aren't blessed with curly hair.    Of course, volume up could be tragic for me as well!  But they cannot mess up a scrub box


I liked detox, but foot care 2 was a big disappointment to me. Half the box was thrown in a storage bin and hasn't been seen since the day it was delivered.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This sounds like me, I'm an old hippie from way back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What box is this from?
> 
> Dani is a Membox fan, that's for sure.


LOLOL, the BB cream is from the "* Herbal" box*, which should have been called "*The Botanical box*". ..  because that's what it was.

I'm from Atlanta,and they have a permanent Renaissance Village way out of town. It's been 10 years since I've lived there, and I still have hand made shoes, sandals, jewelry, and tons of other extremely well crafted items. I never bought the herbs, but I did buy the oils. ( Not rose oil though).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. People here stop me and ask about my sandals and shoes- I don't wear them very often because I know there won't be any more like them. I want to cry, I miss Marietta and Atlanta so much.

*SO glad to know Dani is a Memebox fan. I thought so from her video but was a bit... distracted.. by all the animation and exclamations while watching. She's a bundle of energy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> I liked detox, but foot care 2 was a big disappointment to me. Half the box was thrown in a storage bin and hasn't been seen since the day it was delivered.


I love the foot file, the powder ~ with closed shoe season coming on, I will use more of this ~  and the cherry scented foot cream.   The foot spray is amazing - I have grabby hands if anyone doesn't want it.  The elf balm (lol), I used in the shower with the foot file - I would first slather it on my feet, and then shower and then as the last step, take the file and buff my heels and big toe.

bath salts - I soak in the winter months, so those will be used.   The foot mask is long gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

@@Jane George I'm sure Edward'll get through his surgery with no trouble at all!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Woohoo woke up to several pages~ Gonna read through.
> 
> Thank you hun!!  :hugs3:
> 
> ...


@@veritazy  It definitely took a 1-2 punch from 2 different products  for me to see the foot peeling results I thought I should have. I have soft feet without any calluses or rough spots naturally, so like you, maybe not a lot to peel, as my feet weren't gross looking at any point.  I also used the foot scrubber thing that was in the last foot care box to buff away the peeling on the sides of my feet, as I didn't like the soft skin peeling there.

One thing that I haven't seen people say, but that helped speed the peeling was a nice long foot bath every day, and twice a day helped greatly. Speeded up the peeling and got it over with. 

I'm not sure that Kokostar is as strong as HH, but hard to tell since I used them back to back. The nicest thing was using the HH Silky Feet moisturizing foot mask afterwards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And one of the foot creams which came in Foot Care 2.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

I've cancelled 6 boxes this month and only bought 5 and one was paid for by my hubby so... It seems I'm justified to still keep on getting new boxes this month LOL


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Is it normal that my shop order that was placed on the 18th so almost a week ago is Still "ready for shipment"?


Yea that's normal.


----------



## maii (Sep 24, 2014)

What are everyone's thoughts on the 911 box? Too vague a theme to bet on?


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

maii said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the 911 box? Too vague a theme to bet on?


It sounds much like Girls Night Out and 10 Minute Box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

maii said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the 911 box? Too vague a theme to bet on?


Yeah, I feel like it could be brilliant or awful--and Memebox itself may not know which way it's going yet aahahah.

Today's boxes didn't really call to me. Maybe now that I have so much stuff that I like I'll go to the dark [pink] side and order all the cute foufy boxes.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I feel like it could be brilliant or awful--and Memebox itself may not know which way it's going yet aahahah.
> 
> Today's boxes didn't really call to me. Maybe now that I have so much stuff that I like I'll go to the dark [pink] side and order all the cute foufy boxes.


I wonder if we'll see Pinkaholic spoilers today, I'm still debating getting that one.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to order, but I am getting an error message about the site being down for maintenance.  Waaaaa!  Oh well.


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 24, 2014)

Sitting with the Oil box in my cart, wondering if just a $5 coupon would be worth it... I love oils. But i have so many already. But...

Ah, whatever. /clicks buy

Oh, the site is down. Awesome.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I just checked... Yep down


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

Odds on a new cute pie out of the oven when the site comes back? lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

The CutiePie2 box teaser page (linked to a special Cutie Pie 2 banner ad) got images that [eventually] worked this morning. The images were broken before. I wonder if they're increasing their hosting capacity in preparation for the launch.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Could be getting ready for the crazy exciting Marzia box and all of the fabulous mentalness that will bring..... yeah


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I have so little interest in what I accidentally now term the marzipan box it is unreal


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have so little interest in what I accidentally now term the marzipan box it is unreal


She calls her followers Marzipandas. Are you one Jane?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not excited. I don't really know who Marzia is but I can't believe how incredible the non-MUT reception was for the first one. The Dani box was way better. But I'm biased because of my sunscreen, ofc. I do hope Marzia slaps us all in the face with a great box, though. I'd rather be wrong than have a bunch of her fans buy a sub-par box. If it is good, I wonder if it'll be up during the VIP sale so I can use the $7 shipping code.

Also, my codes haven't been showing up in my VIP e-mail, does anyone else have this problem? It just says &lt;&lt;Test $7 shipping code&gt;&gt; or something like that.

Double also, my tea box is FINALLY in Canada. Now to wait another 3-5 days for it to reach my city.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> @@veritazy  I have soft feet without any calluses or rough spots naturally, so like you, maybe not a lot to peel, as my feet weren't gross looking at any point. .
> 
> I'm not sure that Kokostar is as strong as HH, but hard to tell since I used them back to back. The nicest thing was using the HH Silky Feet moisturizing foot mask afterwards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And one of the foot creams which came in Foot Care 2.


Hahha funny how we expect ugly, monster-like feet for the sake of beauty~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah I would have to care more for my feet, thanks to the Koreans. I didn't even pay attention to mine for the past 20 years.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> She calls her followers Marzipandas. Are you one Jane?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nah I am getting ready for Christmas... Wonder if I can can find or make a marzipan panda to eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@Bunbunny*, i have the same issue with the codes showing up like that but i haven't used my codes i got a while ago


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahha funny how we expect ugly, monster-like feet for the sake of beauty~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah I would have to care more for my feet, thanks to the Koreans. I didn't even pay attention to mine for the past 20 years. :lol:


On good side if Edward misbehaves when it happens, he behaves if I threaten to show him my feet


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm excited about the box because I feel like Memebox invests disproportionately in collaboration boxes since they're unboxed and bring in a lot of new people. I'm hoping that the box contains really awesome stuff that would otherwise be impossible to buy for...however much it will cost. Fingers crossed!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm excited about the box because I feel like Memebox invests disproportionately in collaboration boxes since they're unboxed and bring in a lot of new people. I'm hoping that the box contains really awesome stuff that would otherwise be impossible to buy for...however much it will cost. Fingers crossed!


I have no interest in the girl herself but if I like the stuff I'll grab it


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> On good side if Edward misbehaves when it happens, he behaves if I threaten to show him my feet


Lol That will work! Poor Edward~~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



fanserviced said:


> I'm excited about the box because I feel like Memebox invests disproportionately in collaboration boxes since they're unboxed and bring in a lot of new people. I'm hoping that the box contains really awesome stuff that would otherwise be impossible to buy for...however much it will cost. Fingers crossed!


I do wish we log in to snow falling and fancy things after the maintenance though I know I am hoping for too much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Should the VIP sale window be extended since we can't buy anything for now? I was contemplating some scrubs.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol That will work! Poor Edward~~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do wish we log in to snow falling and fancy things after the maintenance though I know I am hoping for too much   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Should the VIP sale window be extended since we can't buy anything for now? I was contemplating some scrubs.


Ooooh it is basically Christmas!

I want the oil box, I love hair oils and face oils so, will grab it


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have no interest in the girl herself but if I like the stuff I'll grab it


same here.  So far, all 3 collab boxes held no interest for me.   I only wanted the sugar scrub.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Ooooh it is basically Christmas!
> 
> I want the oil box,* I love hair oils and face oils* so, will grab it


wrings the oil from my face &amp; hair and hands it to @@marliepanda - lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The CutiePie2 box teaser page (linked to a special Cutie Pie 2 banner ad) got images that [eventually] worked this morning. The images were broken before. I wonder if they're increasing their hosting capacity in preparation for the launch.


Website is down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there preparing lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

It also gives me ten seconds when he stays with his dad when he is off work... It is all mummy mummy mummy atm


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope they'll bring the site back soon - haven't ordered any of todays boxes yet because I couldn't decide if I want any apart from oils.

If the site comes back with Cutie box sitting on it, it'll be even better as I'll know if I need to keep some money for that one.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Off topic but just found a article about uk advent calendars for uk this year... So excited


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Off topic but just found a article about uk advent calendars for uk this year... So excited


Oh, can you post a link or pm me with it?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I will prob buy the Marzia box, the last box was cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/

there are a few missing such as youbeauty, body shop did one last year and there was a comment on facebook that makes me wonder if lush will do one

i was new to beauty last year and new to blogging so this year is more exciting


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wrings the oil from my face &amp; hair and hands it to @@marliepanda - lol


Thank yoooooou hahaha!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

wonder if we'll have some of the marzipan products in cute box like last time.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

I think its strange timing she uploaded a video this morning with Korean beauty products... completed unreleated to Memebox it seems.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/
> 
> there are a few missing such as youbeauty, body shop did one last year and there was a comment on facebook that makes me wonder if lush will do one
> 
> i was new to beauty last year and new to blogging so this year is more exciting


Thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you!


np, i enjoyed unboxing mine last year and have been looking for atricles since mid august lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, I hope I'll get some friends to send or bring me some LOL

Otherwise, I'll just live vicariously through you.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

i always assumed advent calendars were huge worldwide


----------



## maii (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/
> 
> there are a few missing such as youbeauty, body shop did one last year and there was a comment on facebook that makes me wonder if lush will do one
> 
> i was new to beauty last year and new to blogging so this year is more exciting


I would be ALL over a Lush one


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

someone asked on their lush facebook page and they said to wait and see an to be honest it would be a wise move as they are getting bigger and bigger year on year

lush's reply to if there was gonna be one

'We had a gift last year that was a little like an Advent Calendar, with 25 products inside for you to use each day! Hopefully something just as exciting will come out this year, keep your eyes peeled!'


----------



## maii (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I feel like it could be brilliant or awful--and Memebox itself may not know which way it's going yet aahahah.
> 
> Today's boxes didn't really call to me. Maybe now that I have so much stuff that I like I'll go to the dark [pink] side and order all the cute foufy boxes.


Yeah... it feels like it could be more substantial than girls night out for example, it could be great...but I don't trust memebox enough to not mess it up


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Not really, at least not in Poland. I think some were introduced here for the first time last year so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some more this season. The problem is we don't have some popular shops like Lush or Selfridges here.


----------



## maii (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> someone asked on their lush facebook page and they said to wait and see an to be honest it would be a wise move as they are getting bigger and bigger year on year


We went to the Lush Spa in Chelsea last weekend (so good!), and they tell me they're opening one in Oxford Street!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

i might do a 12 days of mememask for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or one mask for each of 25 days

I think I have been using lush on and off since I was 16 so half my life


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i might do a 12 days of mememask for myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or one mask for each of 25 days


great idea!

I might do a #MemeAdvent to reveal a top fav product each day with reviews. Gahh Jane you threw me into the xmas well too early~~ drowning in festive vibes already


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

I only by Lush when I go abroad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi thank you, he rarely gets ill and this is his first issue since two weeks after his birth. We have Lego on standby *for him*


*Jane, best to your little son from me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *Maybe you can have a VERY SPECIAL new toy for him when he's completely awake and doing well.

 I was a very sick child ( having been a preemie) until I was around 9 or so.. and I had the largest Barbie, Skipper, and Francie collection of any of my friends-got a new doll and several outfits every time I had to stay in the hospital or was really sick at home.  I got Skipper the Easter weekend I had measles and had to miss the Easter egg hunt. First Barbie was given to me by Mother on the way home from my first day of first grade. I still have her- those hard bodied Barbies were indestructible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't collect modern Barbie any longer, but I have two rooms full of floor to ceiling doll cabinets filled with dolls I have collected as an adult.

My husband's grandfather started his train collection for him when he was 6. That's kind of how we bonded when we started dating- our collectibles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Children really remember being sick and the joy of a special new type of toy from their parents, or I did. So did my son..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I start thinking about Xmas as soon as beany's birthday is over as gotta think presents then


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Yeah, I'm not excited. I don't really know who Marzia is but I can't believe how incredible the non-MUT reception was for the first one. The Dani box was way better. But I'm biased because of my sunscreen, ofc. I do hope Marzia slaps us all in the face with a great box, though. I'd rather be wrong than have a bunch of her fans buy a sub-par box. If it is good, I wonder if it'll be up during the VIP sale so I can use the $7 shipping code.
> 
> Also, my codes haven't been showing up in my VIP e-mail, does anyone else have this problem? It just says &lt;&lt;Test $7 shipping code&gt;&gt; or something like that.
> 
> Double also, my tea box is FINALLY in Canada. Now to wait another 3-5 days for it to reach my city.


My VIP codes are like that and I emailed them to send me my codes. "Lucy" responded that it's a glitch and they will email the codes as soon as it's fixed. That was Monday and no codes yet. On the bright side it's kept me from spending money! Too bad for them as I was gonna use the $150 one. Lol And now I don't even want the boxes I was going to buy.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol they are loving code 'glitches' this month


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> My VIP codes are like that and I emailed them to send me my codes. "Lucy" responded that it's a glitch and they will email the codes as soon as it's fixed. That was Monday and no codes yet. On the bright side it's kept me from spending money! Too bad for them as I was gonna use the $150 one. Lol And now I don't even want the boxes I was going to buy.


don't you have the older emails?  Those had the codes - check your trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahha funny how we expect ugly, monster-like feet for the sake of beauty~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah I would have to care more for my feet, thanks to the Koreans. I didn't even pay attention to mine for the past 20 years.  :lol:


You know, I don't think pregnant women should use the exfoliation booties.. Like i said, I could taste the solution so I know some of it was absorbed systemically. I think it's the strongest solution I've ever used.

I found out that you can rinse out the Holika Holika booties really well, let them dry and use them at night when using a very nice layer of foot cream. It's something I only do when hubby is out of town on business.. but I can see a real difference with the moisturization following the serious exfoliation period. I want those Bliss Spa booties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone has a 15% off 150 that they are not going to use this month, please PM me? I think I am finally going to be able to make $150 once the site is back up. If you have an affiliate link please include it and I will use it as well.

Thank you SO MUCH to anyone who can help!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> don't you have the older emails?  Those had the codes - check your trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep getting emails from Memebox like there's a new code and it has the pink text that says &lt; insert code here&gt; or something equally as dumb. No codes in the email. What's that about?


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> don't you have the older emails? Those had the codes - check your trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh trust me I did


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I keep getting emails from Memebox like there's a new code and it has the pink text that says &lt; insert code here&gt; or something equally as dumb. No codes in the email. What's that about?


it is a glitch in their system.

I have some older emails from the beginning of the month, and the codes are there...


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I keep getting emails from Memebox like there's a new code and it has the pink text that says &lt; insert code here&gt; or something equally as dumb. No codes in the email. What's that about?


Yeah that is the "glitch" that Lucy said they are working on. Until then I guess they are just gonna keep sending out emails that look like that


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@tulosai*, pmd you my code  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

The site is up but no Cutie box so far... Probably tomorrow.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@tulosai*, pmd you my code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You beat me to it. If anyone else needs the 15% off $150 send me a PM, first PM gets the code.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't buy any boxes until tonight so this Marzia box will likely sell out before I get it. Not sure if I'm glad or not.. I did like the eyeliner set in her first box, and would love to have had that one thing. It was a great value.. I love brightly colored eyeliners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You beat me to it. If anyone else needs the 15% off $150 send me a PM, first PM gets the code.


And me lol. I won't use mine


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a one time use discount code for the USA Memeshop if anyone is interested. It's not that great- $5 off $25 or more order. 

PM me if you live in the USA and will use it. It's not a referral code at all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> The site is up but no Cutie box so far... Probably tomorrow.


My bet is on 12pm PST like the restock last Friday.
Edit: 1pm today, that is. I want this whole thing to be over. Ahhahaha


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@LoveSkinCare*, i never use my codes so it's better for someone else to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but I think it's weird that the Pinkaholic box is in restock status, but the Tony Moly box is still sold out. I know a lot of you said you cancelled your order for it.

I'm not cancelling either one. I bought them knowing they might not be " great" so I'm hoping for the best.

I think I will use most of the TM, and the Pink box spoilers are not bad, IMO. Not primo, but not " Hope Girl" bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Pink aholic is in ready to ship as it is past the shipping date.

Tonymoly will restock a few days after shipping date


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think it's weird that the Pinkaholic box is in restock status, but the Tony Moly box is still sold out. I know a lot of you said you cancelled your order for it.


Its not weird, Pinkaholic never sold out. Its just moved over to 'ready to ship' as its past its shipping date. Its not a restock tab, just 'ready to go' tab which restocks usually are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@LoveSkinCare*, i never use my codes so it's better for someone else to have them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did use 2 of mine so I just have that one left. I feel the same way, someone can use it if I can't


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

i have 2 x each and no pennies


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2014)

Just checked out with the scrub 2 and oil box set.  It is perfect for me and will get here right around my birthday!  :wizard:   :luv:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know, I don't think pregnant women should use the exfoliation booties.. Like i said, I could taste the solution so I know some of it was absorbed systemically. I think it's the strongest solution I've ever used.
> 
> I found out that you can rinse out the Holika Holika booties really well, let them dry and use them at night when using a very nice layer of foot cream. It's something I only do when hubby is out of town on business.. but I can see a real difference with the moisturization following the serious exfoliation period. I want those Bliss Spa booties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow thats a good idea! I use breathable socks with my foot creams and sometimes I even put on body oils that I don't like using on other parts of the body (due to smell, texture etc). I might check out the booties you mentioned! 

Its true though some are hazardous alcohol and acids. Just have to be careful if anyone is preggers..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just checked out with the scrub 2 and oil box set.  It is perfect for me and will get here right around my birthday!  :wizard:   :luv:


how?  The site looks like it is still down (at least for me)

edited to add - durn cache.  It is back up now - I just needed to clear it out


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@LoveSkinCare*, i have actually never used them and i've been vip for a while. i only purchase enough boxes to keep my vip status now because i spent way too much money online shopping for gifts lately (it's an addiction and it's bad)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@LoveSkinCare*, i have actually never used them and i've been vip for a while. i only purchase enough boxes to keep my vip status now because i spent way too much money online shopping for gifts lately (it's an addiction and it's bad)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my first month VIP. I only used the 10% off one because I bought 4 boxes during last Friday's restock. I have to slow down, I still have 14 boxes on order so far and I have already received 9. I don't know what I'm going to do with all this stuff!


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@LoveSkinCare*, that's true that's also a reason i slowed down on buying memeboxes and i have a lot of stuff  i've got to use before they expire


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

@@bubblecakes I also get several subscription boxes so I am drowning in makeup and skin care. I do give a lot away too. Luckily most of the Memebox stuff expires in 2017 so hopefully I can use a lot up by then.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@LoveSkinCare*, i have 4 tubes of  sunscreen i need to use before the end of next year and i have my  already opened sunscreens too, it get overwhelming


----------



## tulosai (Sep 24, 2014)

@@bubblecakes and @@LoveSkinCare have you thought about opening trade/sell lists here? They can be a great way to get rid of stuff you don't want/can't use/won't have time to use and get things you want or even need instead. If you are overloaded on skincare and makeup, you can trade for lifestyle or home items, books, even food and drinks in some cases. You can also sell items for mutually agreed upon prices or do both.

Sorry if this is too off topic for this thread but trading is a really great part of MUT that you guys might be able to take advantage of...


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@tulosai*, i find that quite difficult since i reside in Spain


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@tulosai*, i find that quite difficult since i reside in Spain


ebay - have you tried selling on ebay?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

@@tulosai I definately need to start a trade list. I have a bunch of hair products that i can't use too as I do the No sulfate no silicone routine.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

The minute I go out shopping, I bet Memebox will release the Cutiepie box #2.. :bringiton:


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 24, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*, i did think of selling on ebay but the shipping cost would be a lot for potential buyers if they are international so i discarded that idea, guess i will have to pack on the sunscreens   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@tulosai*, i find that quite difficult since i reside in Spain


Some people here are willing to trade internationally, you might be surprised at how many (especially if it is a multi item swap), and more people than you might think live in the UK, where it's not as expensive to ship to Spain. I'm doing an international trade right now actually (though admittedly she lives in Canada not Europe, but if I really wanted an item I wouldn't hesitate to trade to Spain for it). Of course if you are not able or willing to pay the shipping yourself that is a consideration I don't mean to ignore.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

There is a small memebox empties contest on fb for 5 points if anyone is interested.

All points are helpful for me so I entered~ I put up the LJH tea tree bottle I found in one of my drawers!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello - anyone got a 10% or 15% code they aren't using? Do PM me if so, and include your affliate link!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 24, 2014)

@ Pm'ed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Done


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> There is a small memebox empties contest on fb for 5 points if anyone is interested.
> 
> All points are helpful for me so I entered~ I put up the LJH tea tree bottle I found in one of my drawers!


Thanks for posting this I just added the banila co Claypatra mask from global 12. I've been out of points for weeks so I hope I win some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 24, 2014)

Ooof.  Of course the night after I'm talking about wanting more (any) oil cleansers in boxes, they come out with the Oil Therapy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am really going back and forth on this one... I think it could be good, but I'm scared to try just *any* oil, and a lot of times we don't have access to English ingredients lists.  My hair is thick as hell so it handles oils well, and the Tarte maracuja/passionfruit oil has done some really amazing things for my face skin before.

Feeling unsure!!!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm liking at least 90% of the products people are mentioning on the facebook "Memebox Empties" contest!  If they actually go by these suggestions, this could be an amazing "best of" box!  However, I really wish people would stop constantly spamming the facebook posts with their referral links...am I the only one that gets irritated by that?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is stupid collabing with people that know nothing about korean beauty when lots of people do....
> 
> I'd rather another coffee break with dani box over marzia as at least she has had the boxes.


This is part of what bothers me. For the original collaboration boxes that I saw I immediately ssw cutesy products that I never hear good things about and my thoughts immediately went to "So, they basically just picked out stuff that looks cute and fun?"

I also wish they would only do those collaborations with people that are familiar with the products and Korean skincare in general. I would buy MissJexie's box because I KNOW she'd pick out great products. But I really don't have any interest in buying from someone who Memebox just selected because of their "name."


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

i dont really do facebook but i noticed the spamming...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Unfortunately the collabs are about the bottom line and only the dani one made sense...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm liking at least 90% of the products people are mentioning on the facebook "Memebox Empties" contest!  If they actually go by these suggestions, this could be an amazing "best of" box!  However, I really wish people would stop constantly spamming the facebook posts with their referral links...am I the only one that gets irritated by that?


You're not the only one - some people put their links under each and EVERY post and that's plain annoying!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

on to betterthings... can't wait for global 15


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes! I hate the spamming of links and the constant "use this code for $5 off" in the comments. I suppose it's helpful for people that aren't regular blog readers though?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> on to betterthings... can't wait for global 15


I wonder when we'll see first spoilers. I'm also still waiting for some Pinkaholic pics because I may want to get it...


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 24, 2014)

I am seriously considering punching someone in particular. Sweet lord baby jesus.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 24, 2014)

I just purchased the oil/scrub bundle. And with that, I really need to be done until I get paid on the 30th.

Also, I decided to cancel my Holika Holika box. I did that several hours ago and still haven't heard from them.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just purchased the oil/scrub bundle. And with that, I really need to be done until I get paid on the 30th.
> 
> Also, I decided to cancel my Holika Holika box. I did that several hours ago and still haven't heard from them.


did you use email or help center?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I just purchased the oil/scrub bundle. And with that, I really need to be done until I get paid on the 30th.
> 
> Also, I decided to cancel my Holika Holika box. I did that several hours ago and still haven't heard from them.


The help center is super fast, they replied within minutes yesterday.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know, I don't think pregnant women should use the exfoliation booties.. Like i said, I could taste the solution so I know some of it was absorbed systemically. I think it's the strongest solution I've ever used.
> 
> I found out that you can rinse out the Holika Holika booties really well, let them dry and use them at night when using a very nice layer of foot cream. It's something I only do when hubby is out of town on business.. but I can see a real difference with the moisturization following the serious exfoliation period. I want those Bliss Spa booties!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I swear by those things. I just stocked up recently when I saw that TheBeautyplace is selling them for $33 (the retail is $50). I stocked up on those and the gloves, I can never seem to find a good price on them. It's probably from some sort of summer clearance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I swear by those things. I just stocked up recently when I saw that TheBeautyplace is selling them for $33 (the retail is $50). I stocked up on those and the gloves, I can never seem to find a good price on them. It's probably from some sort of summer clearance. Does anyone happen to still have a 15% off VIP code? If so, could you message it to me?


PM'd you. You helped me out yesterday with the DHL thing.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> PM'd you. You helped me out yesterday with the DHL thing.


Thank you.

I hope you were able to get that sorted out. I actually just asked my DHL delivery guy a few minutes ago and he said he thinks you can change the address with a slip. But he wasn't certain, haha.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm liking at least 90% of the products people are mentioning on the facebook "Memebox Empties" contest!  If they actually go by these suggestions, this could be an amazing "best of" box!  However, I really wish people would stop constantly spamming the facebook posts with their referral links...*am I the only one that gets irritated by that*?


no, you aren't the only one.  I posted a link to my product, but it was the product website, not any affiliate links (the item is not sold in memeshop)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Someone told me today that they believe the Blithe Patting Water will be released in an upcoming box. Apparently she messaged them to ask if it will be featured in another box (before they sold it in the shop) and whoever responded said something about how they're not allowed to release information on which box it will be released in.

It would be great if it was in the WTF box, or maybe the Bloggers Choice (seems a bit too new for that though).

Here's hoping.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me today that they believe the Blithe Patting Water will be released in an upcoming box. Apparently she messaged them to ask if it will be featured in another box (before they sold it in the shop) and whoever responded said something about how they're not allowed to release information on which box it will be released in.
> 
> It would be great if it was in the WTF box, or maybe the Bloggers Choice (seems a bit too new for that though).
> 
> Here's hoping.


Oh, I'm dying to get it! I'd buy a box in a sec if I knew it was inside. I'm still kicking myself for not getting Korea's Most Wanted, I'd love that box. I'm still hoping for some random restock, but I'm afraid it may never happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 24, 2014)

For those of you ladies who like/are searching for the bliss softening booties-

I haven't seen the bliss brand, but I do see similar socks at Kohl's all the time. They have gloves AND booties that have the same gel liner for about $15. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, I'm dying to get it! I'd buy a box in a sec if I knew it was inside. I'm still kicking myself for not getting Korea's Most Wanted, I'd love that box. I'm still hoping for some random restock, but I'm afraid it may never happen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She said in the email they said they can only reveal what item will be released in a box with their spoilers, and supposedly said to keep an eye out on their spoilers, so it would be nice if that means it will be in an upcoming box and will be released as a spoiler. But the spoilers are sometimes released when a box is already sold out, which doesn't help us much at all! It would be perfect for the WTF box though!

@@ChullBird Thank you so much! I haven't been able to find socks or gloves with the gel liners, so I'll definitely have to check that out. I hate paying so much for the Bliss ones!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me today that they believe the Blithe Patting Water will be released in an upcoming box. Apparently she messaged them to ask if it will be featured in another box (before they sold it in the shop)


It was me to this point! I asked them to sell it in the shop!

I just THINK it will be in a box, from previous "on sale" items... I lookec up my emails, and saw the glow glow balm on sale like a Month ago, and now it's in the pink box, and i had more examples i cant remember just the conclusion

And if you think about it, it makes sense


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> It was me to this point! I asked them to sell it in the shop!
> 
> I just THINK it will be in a box, from previous "on sale" items... I lookec up my emails, and saw the glow glow balm on sale like a Month ago, and now it's in the pink box, and i had more examples i cant remember just the conclusion
> 
> And if you think about it, it makes sense


I know they got a lot of requests from people to sell it in the shop because a lot of people tried to track down that specific item after the spoiler was released, but it isn't really available anywhere online (except through the company). Several people mentioned to me that they had requested it, so hopefully they'll release it in a box again.

Also, I know a TON of people wanted the Korea's Most Wanted box JUST for that item (I bought restocks of the box just for the patting water, I'll admit it) so I figured they'd put it in the shop to get the full price for the item. It clearly worked.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

*I have a quick question- Do Nakedboxes usually come with instruction cards or not?*
I just got Nakedbox 24 and there's no card in the box.. and I have no idea what I'm going to do with more Galactomyces cream.

And a Korean website totally messed up my order. I now have 3 boxes of Royal Jelly masks instead of 1 box. Bzzzz.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *I have a quick question- Do Nakedboxes usually come with instruction cards or not?*
> 
> I just got Nakedbox 24 and there's no card in the box.. and I have no idea what I'm going to do with more Galactomyces cream.
> 
> And a Korean website totally messed up my order. I now have 3 boxes of Royal Jelly masks instead of 1 box. Bzzzz.


Nope--you have to look at the link for the box to see the instructions for each item--it is annoying.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me today that they believe the Blithe Patting Water will be released in an upcoming box. Apparently she messaged them to ask if it will be featured in another box (before they sold it in the shop) and whoever responded said something about how they're not allowed to release information on which box it will be released in.
> 
> It would be great if it was in the WTF box, or maybe the Bloggers Choice (seems a bit too new for that though).
> 
> Here's hoping.


or just throw it into #15!! LOL~ it's shipping today  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm really surprised they did not show us a spoiler yet for the Halloween box. I can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> or just throw it into #15!! LOL~ it's shipping today  :smilehappyyes:


Oh, that would be splendid.

The patting water is beyond perfect for a Luckybox. ...I forgot about those!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Nope--you have to look at the link for the box to see the instructions for each item--it is annoying.


YES, it is annoying. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, that would be splendid.
> 
> The patting water is beyond perfect for a Luckybox. ...I forgot about those!


15 global not lucky


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, that would be splendid.
> 
> The patting water is beyond perfect for a Luckybox. ...I forgot about those!


They haven't focused much on Luckyboxes lately. Some of them have been fun. 

I know about Cleansing Water, but what is Patting Water? Is it a toner?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 15 global not lucky


Sorry, they were two separate thoughts. I just don't see them putting that into a global box for some reason (though I wish they would put it in lots of boxes).

@@GirlyGirlie You basically dilute it (like 1 part patting water to 100 parts water) then splash it onto your face. But most of us are just diluting it and using it as a facial mist (and I use the diluted mix to make sheet masks).

Basically, it's for people that are too lazy/don't have the time to do sheet masks (that's how they actually market it from what I've seen).

I've only received one Luckybox. And it just seemed like random items. I was under the impression Luckyboxes were supposed to focus on items from previous boxes. Did they stop doing that?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, if only they put in one of the boxes I have coming, any Global would be perfect LOL

I finally bought the oils box - fingers crossed for NO vagina oil in that one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sorry, they were two separate thoughts. I just don't see them putting that into a global box for some reason (though I wish they would put it in lots of boxes).
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie You basically dilute it (like 1 part patting water to 100 parts water) then splash it onto your face. But most of us are just diluting it and using it as a facial mist (and I use the diluted mix to make sheet masks).
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, I hate to have to mix up beauty products myself. Definitely not for me. I'm lazier than that- hence, my love of sheet masks, LOLOL.

I've gotten 2 Luckyboxes. My very first Memebox was a Luckybox and I thought I had died and gone to heaven when I opened it. Now, not so much, as I've gotten Memeboxes that are a LOT  better..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, the premise of Luckyboxes are that they will contain the most popular or whatever products from previous boxes from Memebox. I think, but am not entirely sure, that they usually mainly include products from the Globals and also previous Luckyboxes. 

PS- When people were mentioning the boxes they would like to see restocked ( the RTS restock " special"), Luckybox 5 was mentioned more than any other, I think. I barely missed it, getting #6 as my first Memebox purchase.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> They haven't focused much on Luckyboxes lately. Some of them have been fun.
> 
> I know about Cleansing Water, but what is Patting Water? Is it a toner?


I ADOREEEEEE ITT!!!!!! sorry for capslock over-the-net scream.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh gosh, I hate to have to mix up beauty products myself. Definitely not for me. I'm lazier than that- hence, my love of sheet masks, LOLOL.
> 
> I've gotten 2 Luckyboxes. My very first Memebox was a Luckybox and I thought I had died and gone to heaven when I opened it. Now, not so much, as I've gotten Memeboxes that are a LOT  better..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yes, the premise of Luckyboxes are that they will contain the most popular or whatever products from previous boxes from Memebox. I think, but am not entirely sure, that they usually mainly include products from the Globals and also previous Luckyboxes.


I apologize, I just realized I had Luckybox 9 confused with Global 14. So it was repeats from previous boxes! Woops.

Yeah, 1 part to 100 parts isn't the easiest either, so I admit I'm probably off by at least 30% one way or another. But I don't think anyone is that precise with it. Though, I wouldn't even be willing to use the stuff if I actually had to scrub every square inch of the sink just to use it in the evening. My sink is clean, but not clean enough to splash the water all over my face with. Ick.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

vaginal oil? decided to edit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I apologize, I just realized I had Luckybox 9 confused with Global 14. So it was repeats from previous boxes! Woops.
> 
> Yeah, 1 part to 100 parts isn't the easiest either, so I admit I'm probably off by at least 30% one way or another. But I don't think anyone is that precise with it. Though, I wouldn't even be willing to use the stuff if I actually had to scrub every square inch of the sink just to use it in the evening. My sink is clean, but not clean enough to splash the water all over my face with. Ick.


I totally screw up the measurements sometimes. But no, my face is still intact haha. No adverse effects so far (just a little wastage of a good and expensive product!).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> vaginal oil? is that a form of lubricant to stop you squeaking?


lol you!! That....that is too detailed. *covers eyes*


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I totally screw up the measurements sometimes. But no, my face is still intact haha. No adverse effects so far (just a little wastage of a good and expensive product!).


When I looked up the product from the spoiler there was a page on some site talking about it and it mentioned that measurements can be "very rough." So I'm not even remotely worried about it, it's not as though I'm applying it straight to the fact.

If I had a double sink in our bathroom, I would definitely use it as a patting water here and there. ...One can only use so many facial mists and sheet masks before they expire, after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

lol i am hoping memebox do these 3d masks.... so odd to have ones with seams down the midle


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

Second cutie pie is coming out of the oven at 9am PST tomorrow: http://us.memebox.com/cutie-pie-marzia-2


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I apologize, I just realized I had Luckybox 9 confused with Global 14. So it was repeats from previous boxes! Woops.
> 
> Yeah, 1 part to 100 parts isn't the easiest either, so I admit I'm probably off by at least 30% one way or another. But I don't think anyone is that precise with it. Though, I wouldn't even be willing to use the stuff if I actually had to scrub every square inch of the sink just to use it in the evening. My sink is clean, but not clean enough to splash the water all over my face with. Ick.


I just hired a new maid so scrubbing the bathroom sink is off my " to do" list! She just left and my house looks great again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This Patting Water sounds like an interesting product but what would happen if a person thought it went on their face full strength? Would it hurt the skin? I worry about this type of thing due to the language barrier from Korean to English on most directions for use.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Second cutie pie is coming out of the oven at 9am PST tomorrow: http://us.memebox.com/cutie-pie-marzia-2


I wish we could see the contents now.

I wonder how quickly it will sell out.

@@GirlyGirlie It is extremely concentrated, so I do think it could cause irritation for people. There used to be a similar product in the US, it was a high end brand that did a toner that you diluted with water. A friend of mine purchased it and apparently her mother used it by accident, and it irritated her face badly. I wish I could recall what brand it was, but sure enough it was off the shelves quickly, and I never saw another thing like it again.

I would hope they were wise enough to be cautious with what ingredients used. But I do think it could probably cause skin irritation if used full strength and not rinsed off. But as long as it's partially diluted with water, I can't imagine it being an issue.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Second cutie pie is coming out of the oven at 9am PST tomorrow: http://us.memebox.com/cutie-pie-marzia-2


So, who's getting it? Come on, now, 'fess up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I probably will get it because I thought the Snow White eyeliner set was so darned cute and had a relatively high retail value in the first box of hers. 

( This one will probably be all Shara- Shara which has to be among the cheapest K- brands I've ever run across. My luck's like that).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish we could see the contents now.
> 
> I wonder how quickly it will sell out.


The sell out time may depend on some part upon how much reader- only traffic this site gets, IMO. The fact that the first one sold so high on eBay was talked up on here, so the second one will most likely be bought to hold as a speculative buy by some people ( not me- I don't resell). I saw this happen on Little Black Bag with a few popular branded items.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

if I get it, it will because of the products, not because of the blogger.  However, I am picky about my "cute" stuff.  I didn't think her first box was that cute, but that is just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think that people who are buying this on ebay are crazy.  You can purchase these items on any korean shop. 

Why on earth would anyone purchase this on ebay for that price?  Unless it was going to charity


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The sell out time may depend on some part upon how much reader- only traffic this site gets, IMO. The fact that the first one sold so high on eBay was talked up on here, so the second one will most likely be bought to hold as a speculative buy by some people ( not me- I don't resell). I saw this happen on Little Black Bag with a few popular branded items.


Oh, that's rather awful. I know a lot of people love those collaboration boxes, I feel bad that a lot will miss out because people are just buying them to resell them. Reselling products you won't use I get, but boxes? Really?

Shara Shara has some decent stuff, but I'm so used to buying those items on sale for really reasonable prices. Definitely not the sort of stuff I buy Memebox hoping for, though.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if I get it, it will because of the products, not because of the blogger.  However, I am picky about my "cute" stuff.  I didn't think her first box was that cute, but that is just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think that people who are buying this on ebay are crazy.  You can purchase these items on any korean shop.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone purchase this on ebay for that price?  Unless it was going to charity


It COULD have been a charity auction on eBay. I didn't see it so I don't know, but that would have been really nice to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> So, who's getting it? Come on, now, 'fess up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I probably will get it because I thought the Snow White eyeliner set was so darned cute and had a relatively high retail value in the first box of hers.
> 
> ( This one will probably be all Shara- Shara which has to be among the cheapest K- brands I've ever run across. My luck's like that).


Iam :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It COULD have been a charity auction on eBay. I didn't see it so I don't know, but that would have been really nice to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That actually would be really amazing if Memebox held off a few of certain boxes and then auctioned them off for charity.

(Though I doubt the person that resold that box was doing so for charity. I've seen people reselling the boxes they received for reviews for obscene amounts of money and they received them for free.)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It COULD have been a charity auction on eBay. I didn't see it so I don't know, but that would have been really nice to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw it. It wasn't. hahahahaa


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> So, who's getting it? Come on, now, 'fess up.


If it's as cute and value-packed as I suspect it will be, TOTALLY.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, that's rather awful. I know a lot of people love those collaboration boxes, I feel bad that a lot will miss out because people are just buying them to resell them. Reselling products you won't use I get, but boxes? Really?
> 
> Shara Shara has some decent stuff, but I'm so used to buying those items on sale for really reasonable prices. Definitely not the sort of stuff I buy Memebox hoping for, though.


You ever goof around on eBay looking at what people sell or list for sale?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What some people try to do is just incredible. 

If I have something like a cosmetic product which I won't use, I give it to a friend or a relative, usually in a gift box of items.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if I get it, it will because of the products, not because of the blogger. However, I am picky about my "cute" stuff. I didn't think her first box was that cute, but that is just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think that people who are buying this on ebay are crazy. You can purchase these items on any korean shop.
> 
> Why on earth would anyone purchase this on ebay for that price? Unless it was going to charity


It wasnt for charity... It was a totally normal auction. You can Still look it up when you search dor completed listings..
And nah, it wasnt cute enough for me either..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I saw it. It wasn't. hahahahaa


Wow, you're really happy about it, hon.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here.  So far, all 3 collab boxes held no interest for me.   I only wanted the sugar scrub.


Did you get the scrub? Or the box?


Jane George said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/
> 
> there are a few missing such as youbeauty, body shop did one last year and there was a comment on facebook that makes me wonder if lush will do one
> 
> i was new to beauty last year and new to blogging so this year is more exciting


I would like the Benefit Cosmetics Calendar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Before you mentioned these a while back Jane, I never knew they existed. So fun!


had706 said:


> My VIP codes are like that and I emailed them to send me my codes. "Lucy" responded that it's a glitch and they will email the codes as soon as it's fixed. That was Monday and no codes yet. On the bright side it's kept me from spending money! Too bad for them as I was gonna use the $150 one. Lol And now I don't even want the boxes I was going to buy.


If you don't delete your email trash, just go back about a week in Memebox emails and you'll find the codes there. They're the same for the entire month.


biancardi said:


> don't you have the older emails?  Those had the codes - check your trash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great minds...and all that happy horseshit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LoveSkinCare said:


> This is my first month VIP. I only used the 10% off one because I bought 4 boxes during last Friday's restock. I have to slow down, I still have 14 boxes on order so far and I have already received 9. I don't know what I'm going to do with all this stuff!


Believe me, you find a place. LOL I opened a drawer in my lingerie chest (which now houses my Meme products with only two drawers of bras and panties as disguise) the other day and my husband says, WOW! You really do like that stuff! I cringed inside. Now I'm wondering if I should throw some lingerie on top of the other 3 drawers.


LoveSkinCare said:


> @@tulosai I definately need to start a trade list. I have a bunch of hair products that i can't use too as I do the No sulfate no silicone routine.


@@LoveSkinCare - if you have deep conditioning/moisturizing treatments feel free to message me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

This might be a little offtopic, but i really need to know

About memeshop orders. Whats the value on the box? Is it the real value or it's 15,99?

Worried about customs...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I wanted a makeup base and will get it from beautynetkorea


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> This might be a little offtopic, but i really need to know
> 
> About memeshop orders. Whats the value on the box? Is it the real value or it's 15,99?
> 
> Worried about customs...


15.99 usually


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You ever goof around on eBay looking at what people sell or list for sale?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What some people try to do is just incredible.
> 
> If I have something like a cosmetic product which I won't use, I give it to a friend or a relative, usually in a gift box of items.


Oh, I know! I HATE wasting things, so I'll always give things I don't care for to family or friends.

But I just can not imagine selling used cosmetics online. Considering how much I buy through Memebox I really do need to eventually start selling some of the items I don't want (especially since sometimes there are entire boxes I am not interested in), but I can't believe people even purchase used cosmetics online.

What I REALLY love, is seeing how tons of people sell off used cosmetics that are discontinued. I can't tell you how many times I see a half used up bottle of some discontinued scent from bath and body works selling for full cost (or more, even).

Talk about taking advantage of a situation.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 15.99 usually


Good News, Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did you get the scrub? Or the box?


Neither.  I had a sample of the scrub before, and that is how I know it is lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I sometimes sell stuff on ebay - but it is ALWAYS unused.  I cannot imagine selling used makeup.

now, with swaps, I will state if I have swatched it or if it is slightly used (like the Paula's Choice thing I had - I couldn't use it but I had a huge bottle of it)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm really surprised they did not show us a spoiler yet for the Halloween box. I can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't buy it but I'm very excited to see it! I'm a Fall/Halloween decorating junkie. Just about ready to start pulling everything out of the attic. This starts my homes descent into holiday homeyness. I love this time of year!


Paulina PS said:


> Oh, if only they put in one of the boxes I have coming, any Global would be perfect LOL
> 
> I finally bought the oils box - fingers crossed for NO vagina oil in that one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe oil is bad for the vagina, do your research first Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

would rather deal with my monthly stench than that oil... First product in a long time I binned without using


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Neither. I had a sample of the scrub before, and that is how I know it is lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I put it in my bathroom to try as soon I received it. Haven't touched it. Putting it aside for next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: I do remember it had such a lovely scent, that's what made me think I was going to grind sand on my dry, sensitive skin. lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> would rather deal with my monthly stench than that oil... First product in a long time I binned without using


ewwww lol

I can't remember, is there a cafe box spoiler??


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I will PM you with a list of the hair products I have when I get home from work.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> ewwww lol
> 
> I can't remember, is there a cafe box spoiler??


No, but in all seriousness that stuff stunk out my beauty stash

No spoiler that I am aware of


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> ewwww lol
> 
> I can't remember, is there a cafe box spoiler??


I haven't seen one.  I would love one of the tonymoly items - they have a coffee scrub and a latte thing


----------



## Andi B (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't seen one.  I would love one of the tonymoly items - they have a coffee scrub and a latte thing


That latte thing is exactly what I've been hoping and praying for...pleeeeease don't disappoint me Memebox!!!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

From reading description I think there will be a scrub.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Uh oh.

The Facebook thing for empties is going to turn into a box.

I don't think I trust Facebook users after that Thumbs Up debacle.

Hurry, go post empty jars of those 7 seconds morning sheets! And the Goddess Cream, and Tea Tree Essence/Cream.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> The Facebook thing for empties is going to turn into a box.
> 
> ...


and the beauty recipe magic ampoule....

I hate to say it - if it isn't a naked box, I don't trust memebox to do it correctly.  Besides, my luck all of those heavily scented rose shower washes and crap will be in that box.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

If someone was willing to pay that kind of money for that box, then more power to them.  I bet the seller had NO IDEA that the price would get so high.  It's probably not the norm either.  I bet the seller is pretty happy, though.  I'm not gonna sneer at them for being enterprising.  Might as well try to get your money back if you know you wont use the things inside.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and the beauty recipe magic ampoule....


I glanced over the comments and everyone is asking for specific products, but not many people have actually posted photos.

Dear ladies of MUT, please take over their Facebook with photos of amazing empties.

@@Saffyra I believe either that box or a similar one there was one product that they used, then they listed the rest of the box for sale. That I can understand, and I'm sure they didn't expect it to get so high. However, I do have issue with the idea of people buying a ton of boxes just to resell them, and I REALLY hope people don't take advantage of the situation like that. Because I know a lot of people were disappointed about missing out on the first one as it is.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I glanced over the comments and everyone is asking for specific products, but only a couple of people have actually posted photos.
> 
> Dear ladies of MUT, please take over their Facebook with photos of amazing empties.


Mine only posted (and it wasn't an empty, it was the product photo) because I posted the url link to the product page.   for some reason, we cannot attached our photos to memebox global.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Mine only posted (and it wasn't an empty, it was the product photo) because I posted the url link to the product page.   for some reason, we cannot attached our photos to memebox global.


I feel like if even one person mentions a Hope girl or Pure Smile product or any other thing that they didn't clear out in the Jackpot boxes, then it will be destined to appear in the box.

I don't like these situations, I just feel like Memebox is bound to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I know they are high street but I like the Sally's box masks


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I sometimes sell stuff on ebay - but it is ALWAYS unused.  I cannot imagine selling used makeup.
> 
> now, with swaps, I will state if I have swatched it or if it is slightly used (like the Paula's Choice thing I had - I couldn't use it but I had a huge bottle of it)


eBay used to have a rule that used cosmetic items couldn't be listed. Did they discontinue the rule?


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If someone was willing to pay that kind of money for that box, then more power to them. I bet the seller had NO IDEA that the price would get so high. It's probably not the norm either. I bet the seller is pretty happy, though. I'm not gonna sneer at them for being enterprising. Might as well try to get your money back if you know you wont use the things inside.


I sell things on ebay (makeup and skincare is always unused) so I do kindof agree with if someone is willing to pay that then so be it. It's not like they are forced to buy it.

But in my good conscience I never price gouge. I have a spreadsheet that calculates my breakeven with what I paid, fees and shipping and that's what I start my auctions at. Sometimes bidding gets crazy though as I sold a beauty blender I got for free with a Glossybox for $20!


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> eBay used to have a rule that used cosmetic items couldn't be listed. Did they discontinue the rule?


Yeah u can sell used cosmetics on there. You can mark it as used or new. I would never buy it though personally.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm really happy for the Facebook posters who want to win something from Memebox, but dang if I want more repeats in boxes!!!

This is getting ridiculous if they are going to use the list to throw another box of old products together.

I want NEW things. GREAT new things!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm really happy for the Facebook posters who want to win something from Memebox, but dang if I want more repeats in boxes!!!
> 
> This is getting ridiculous if they are going to use the list to throw another box of old products together.
> 
> I want NEW things. GREAT new things!!


I'm embarrassed to admit I bought boxes like Thumbs Up hoping for....Cheese Cream.

And go figure, they release a box and let us know the cheese cream spoiler immediately!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel like if even one person mentions a Hope girl or Pure Smile product or any other thing that they didn't clear out in the Jackpot boxes, then it will be destined to appear in the box.
> 
> I don't like these situations, I just feel like Memebox is bound to take advantage of the situation.


someone mentioned the showermate stuff ...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Yeah u can sell used cosmetics on there. You can mark it as used or new. I would never buy it though personally.


I wouldn't buy anything used on eBay. I wish they had kept the " No used cosmetics" rule. It kind of went along with the " no used underwear" rule, and both are simply good hygiene as far as I'm concerned. 

( I don't shop on eBay unless there is absolutely no other option at all and it's something I must have or I'll be really sad. That hasn't happened in about 2 years.)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit I bought boxes like Thumbs Up hoping for....Cheese Cream.
> 
> And go figure, they release a box and let us know the cheese cream spoiler immediately!


You weren't the only one... They upset me over that box and I won't buy more thumbs up boxes now


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm ok with repeats as long as it's clearly marked when you purchase it. I really think they should unbox them at time of sale like the collab boxes though. If something is really great I will buy a box for just one item -like the primer in Dani box!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> someone mentioned the showermate stuff ...


You know there will be mean girls on there trying to junk up the thread. Just like that bottle of wheat germ scrub that has to be made up has ended up in Thumb's Up 2 or whatever it is that I'm getting. 

I really don't believe for a second that people really love that stuff. Why not just get the oatmeal out of the kitchen pantry?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> would rather deal with my monthly stench than that oil... First product in a long time I binned without using


You are hard core, Jane! My goodness you make me laugh.
On a MUCH more pleasant note, I hadn't realized I'd never checked out your Blog, upon opening it the first time I see this beautiful little boys face. Your son is just precious and I hope all went or goes well with his procedure. Now I have a face for the name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I believe oil is bad for the vagina, do your research first Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memebox, you know nothing about genitalia! (Isn't that a reference to Robot Chicken or something? Sadly, my husband likes that show.)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

That mask in the Thumbs Up box is what clued me in to the fact that Memebox was just trying to get rid of some junk. I've never heard a single good thing about it. In fact, I've heard lots of people saying they didn't like it, didn't think it was worth the effort, or simply could not be bothered to even try it.

I did buy the Bloggers Thumbs Up box, but I really am worried it will end up the same way. But there's some products I'm really hoping end up in there, that I know a lot of bloggers have and would suggest. But I really hope by bloggers they aren't included people that just do unboxings and haven't even used the products.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You are hard core, Jane! My goodness you make me laugh.
> 
> On a MUCH more pleasant note, I hadn't realized I'd never checked out your Blog, upon opening it the first time I see this beautiful little boys face. Your son is just precious and I hope all went or goes well with his procedure. Now I have a face for the name.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry I tend to say things with little filter.

As for the surgery it is only a minor surgery and is necessary... Still is hard to deal with but thankful our doctor is also able to do not invasive minor surgery so at least it isn't in hospital.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That mask in the Thumbs Up box is what clued me in to the fact that Memebox was just trying to get rid of some junk. I've never heard a single good thing about it. In fact, I've heard lots of people saying they didn't like it, didn't think it was worth the effort, or simply could not be bothered to even try it.
> 
> I did buy the Bloggers Thumbs Up box, but I really am worried it will end up the same way. But there's some products I'm really hoping end up in there, that I know a lot of bloggers have and would suggest. But I really hope by bloggers they aren't included people that just do unboxings and haven't even used the products.


I think it was sent to people who sent in reviews to them... Me included.

I have to admit I didn't fill it all in though as I am not a makeup person


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Btw the Cutiepie box isn't immediate shipment 23rd October shipments start


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

I hope they didn't "steal" stuff from my cute wishlist 2 &amp; 3 to make this stupid collab box.

that will pizz me off.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably did


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think it was sent to people who sent in reviews to them... Me included.
> 
> I have to admit I didn't fill it all in though as I am not a makeup person


I just hope that bloggers don't make suggestions on things that they just think are cute or think they'll like, but haven't tried. That's my main concern.

If the Cutiepie box isn't being shipped for a month, I wonder if the box is even fully put together yet?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm still tempted to the get the Thumbs Up Bloggers box just because it would be good to blog about, but I don't have high hopes for it. And I probably won't even bother trying to be online in time to see the CutiePie box, because I don't plan on buying it. If it was unboxed and really great I might, but I don't feel like fighting to get one.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just hope that bloggers don't make suggestions on things that they just think are cute or think they'll like, but haven't tried. That's my main concern.
> 
> If the Cutiepie box isn't being shipped for a month, I wonder if the box is even fully put together yet?


Been told in email there is an unboxing video to appear soon


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

Isn't it sad and kind of weird how many comments there are here about not trusting Memebox? Like, not trusting them to do a blogger favorites box, not trusting them about putting all that unsold nail polish into boxes at random, etc. For a company that relies on creating mystery boxes, you'd think that would be a problem. And yet, we keep buying from them. Hmm...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Isn't it sad and kind of weird how many comments there are here about not trusting Memebox? Like, not trusting them to do a blogger favorites box, not trusting them about putting all that unsold nail polish into boxes at random, etc. For a company that relies on creating mystery boxes, you'd think that would be a problem. And yet, we keep buying from them. Hmm...


In general the boxes are good but I think some are slowing down as there have been some boxes that aren't what they are supposed to be like the waxing box with no wax and the omg that didn't provoke the reaction or a cute that isn't really that cute


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

Most the boxes are great!  It is the one that they claim are our "favorites" that I raise my eyebrows over.

And now that they have a collaborator with the name "cutiepie", it makes me wonder about those boxes that are called My Cute Wishlist....The first one was fab, the second one - there was nothing cute in that box.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Isn't it sad and kind of weird how many comments there are here about not trusting Memebox? Like, not trusting them to do a blogger favorites box, not trusting them about putting all that unsold nail polish into boxes at random, etc. For a company that relies on creating mystery boxes, you'd think that would be a problem. And yet, we keep buying from them. Hmm...


If I signed up for Memebox and bought only the Vitamin Box and/or the Thumbs Up box...I would be outta here.

The fact is, I do not trust Memebox in certain regards. But the overall value is still worth the hassle and inconvenience.

If I start getting lots of boxes along the lines of Vitamin Care and Thumbs Up...Then you can bet I'll stop buying from Memebox.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Isn't it sad and kind of weird how many comments there are here about not trusting Memebox? Like, not trusting them to do a blogger favorites box, not trusting them about putting all that unsold nail polish into boxes at random, etc. For a company that relies on creating mystery boxes, you'd think that would be a problem. And yet, we keep buying from them. Hmm...


It is strange, but I buy boxes by gut instinct. Just based on the feeling I get about it based on the description and title. So far, it's worked pretty well for me. I've enjoyed most of the ones I've gotten, and was thankful when I didn't get a box that was a dud.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I know they are high street but I like the Sally's box masks


I loved these gel masks but for me a two-piece mask doesn't work. It's rare I can sit still for a half hour and the bottom half was sliding off my face in minutes. Other than that, loved it. I really want to try their ALMOND FOOT MASKS. See that Memebox, include this in a future box, we're all about Happy Feet here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


had706 said:


> I'm ok with repeats as long as it's clearly marked when you purchase it. I really think they should unbox them at time of sale like the collab boxes though. If something is really great I will buy a box for just one item -like the primer in Dani box!


Are you talking about the primer in Pink Diary? Or the BP cream that everyone loves?


GirlyGirlie said:


> You know there will be mean girls on there trying to junk up the thread. Just like that bottle of wheat germ scrub that has to be made up has ended up in Thumb's Up 2 or whatever it is that I'm getting.
> 
> I really don't believe for a second that people really love that stuff. Why not just get the oatmeal out of the kitchen pantry?


This is on my Tradelist out of pure laziness but I hear it's fantastic. I just don't have a lot of time and some nights, I'm ashamed to admit, I am so exhausted from a working a double I go to bed with my minimal makeup on but basically a dirty ass face. I need to try it some Sunday when I'm actually off and see what it's about. Especially since I have another coming in the Thumbs Down box.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It is strange, but I buy boxes by gut instinct. Just based on the feeling I get about it based on the description and title. So far, it's worked pretty well for me. I've enjoyed most of the ones I've gotten, and was thankful when I didn't get a box that was a dud.


I do the same thing with most boxes, and while I usually have pretty good luck, I've had a few duds and missed out on some fabulous boxes. But that's usually because I just can't afford them when they come out haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a feeling the Yogurt box is going to be a good one and I never picked that one up, but I am hopeful for a few others on my "bought" list to be really fantastic.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I loved these gel masks but for me a two-piece mask doesn't work. It's rare I can sit still for a half hour and the bottom half was sliding off my face in minutes. Other than that, loved it. I really want to try their ALMOND FOOT MASKS. See that Memebox, include this in a future box, we're all about Happy Feet here.


OMG - I thought I was the only one!  The lower half just slides down over my lip and onto my chin!! haha.  I hate the 2 piece masks.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I do the same thing with most boxes, and while I usually have pretty good luck, I've had a few duds and missed out on some fabulous boxes. But that's usually because I just can't afford them when they come out haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a feeling the Yogurt box is going to be a good one and I never picked that one up, but I am hopeful for a few others on my "bought" list to be really fantastic.


Oh yeah definitely. I think there are some sleeper hits on the site right now I'm tempted to buy, but I just have to remember I can't possibly buy every box! Trying to decide if I should buy a box today with some points I have, or wait until Friday's releases...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry I tend to say things with little filter.
> 
> As for the surgery it is only a minor surgery and is necessary... Still is hard to deal with but thankful our doctor is also able to do not invasive minor surgery so at least it isn't in hospital.


And that is what I adore about you! You tell it like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The procedure was today? Edward did well and is feeling chipper?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I thought I was the only one!  The lower half just slides down over my lip and onto my chin!! haha.  I hate the 2 piece masks.





biancardi said:


> OMG - I thought I was the only one!  The lower half just slides down over my lip and onto my chin!! haha.  I hate the 2 piece masks.


i use them last thing at night if they are two piece. I have fun with a lot of sheet asks tough as they are huge on my face and my nose isn't long enough... i love them though


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> And that is what I adore about you! You tell it like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The procedure was today? Edward did well and is feeling chipper?


tomorrow. ten to ten. having a wart removed from his head. as i said minor surgery and odd as actually it got arranged as i went to see the doctor for my own issues.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It is strange, but I buy boxes by gut instinct. Just based on the feeling I get about it based on the description and title. So far, it's worked pretty well for me. I've enjoyed most of the ones I've gotten, and was thankful when I didn't get a box that was a dud.


We must share similar luck...except maybe that one early memebox erm. The recent scentbox wasn't a complete dud to me, but the other is still missing and the girl didn't reply my single email after. 

I guess we have seen so many good box it became easier for us to spot one that isn't up to par.

Also, I don't know if we could do this, but the single most efficient CS person I have dealt with is Lauren. Goshhh why can't they all be Laurens.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We must share similar luck...except maybe that one early memebox erm. The recent scentbox wasn't a complete dud to me, but the other is still missing and the girl didn't reply my single email after.
> 
> I guess we have seen so many good box it became easier for us to spot one that isn't up to par.
> 
> Also, I don't know if we could do this, but the single most efficient CS person I have dealt with is Lauren. Goshhh why can't they all be Laurens.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


but at least the cs is getting better. At one time it stunk so much I didn't contac them over minor issues. I would now.


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I loved these gel masks but for me a two-piece mask doesn't work. It's rare I can sit still for a half hour and the bottom half was sliding off my face in minutes. Other than that, loved it. I really want to try their ALMOND FOOT MASKS. See that Memebox, include this in a future box, we're all about Happy Feet here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Are you talking about the primer in Pink Diary? Or the BP cream that everyone loves?This is on my Tradelist out of pure laziness but I hear it's fantastic. I just don't have a lot of time and some nights, I'm ashamed to admit, I am so exhausted from a working a double I go to bed with my minimal makeup on but basically a dirty ass face. I need to try it some Sunday when I'm actually off and see what it's about. Especially since I have another coming in the Thumbs Down box.


The BP cream which is a holy grail product for me and super hard to find at a decent price. For some reason I still won't open the full size one I got as I feel like I need to save it so I would love to get another one!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I thought I was the only one!  The lower half just slides down over my lip and onto my chin!! haha.  I hate the 2 piece masks.


Um, no! Horrible for the girl that actually has things to do and can't spare a half hour to lay down. I make adjustments to my masks, a tint little slit here and there with a hair scissor, why do we need two pieces? For me that takes away the convenience of a sheet mask.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I do the same thing with most boxes, and while I usually have pretty good luck, I've had a few duds and missed out on some fabulous boxes. But that's usually because I just can't afford them when they come out haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a feeling the Yogurt box is going to be a good one and I never picked that one up, but I am hopeful for a few others on my "bought" list to be really fantastic.


Hahah I totally feel you!! I missed out on some fab ones and I feel that the next IT box might be Cafe, but I didn't buy it when it was released.... It sold out so slowly I thought maybe I could wait for my points but woot! Gone.. Thats for having a student's budget. I only buy when I feel like yeah, I can afford it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a horrid thought that will be great but my lipstick box will suck.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> In general the boxes are good but* I think some are slowing down *as there have been some boxes that aren't what they are supposed to be like the waxing box with no wax and the omg that didn't provoke the reaction or a cute that isn't really that cute


Maybe. See, I haven't been ordering that long, but I have been looking at old unboxings to try and decide what to buy.

Oh, and I wish if they were going to do spoilers, they'd do them *before* the box sold out!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If I signed up for Memebox and bought only the Vitamin Box and/or the Thumbs Up box...I would be outta here.
> 
> The fact is, I do not trust Memebox in certain regards. But the overall value is still worth the hassle and inconvenience.
> 
> If I start getting lots of boxes along the lines of Vitamin Care and Thumbs Up...Then you can bet I'll stop buying from Memebox.


Yeah, but how do you avoid those kind of boxes? I guess we know not to buy brand names like TM or Holika. Also, no favorites boxes. Granted, I am tempted by the bloggers box because of what some others have said about it on here--how at least they sent out a survey--so it *might* be better than the FB faves box.

ETA: I will say I am glad my first order was for an older, ready to ship box where I knew the contents. Then, my second order (to arrive anyway) was the F/W Colors box which was pretty darn great for a makeup box with Meme. I am a little bitter because I had to send back a broken item in connection to a paypal dispute today--DESPITE the fact that they had photos of it broken AND a video where I opened it up on camera. Clear evidence that the item was broken in shipment. I feel a bit like someone in an abusive relationship who keeps going back even when she knows the relationship is not good for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It is strange, but I buy boxes by gut instinct. Just based on the feeling I get about it based on the description and title. So far, it's worked pretty well for me. I've enjoyed most of the ones I've gotten, and was thankful when I didn't get a box that was a dud.


I need your instinct, lol!


----------



## catyz (Sep 24, 2014)

For those of you that are one box away from becoming VIP next month, check your emails as memebox sent an email with a %5 off code to help you reach VIP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> but at least the cs is getting better. At one time it stunk so much I didn't contac them over minor issues. I would now.


we will see if they could locate my box tonight. It has been almost a month. There was no tracking number, and I* always* sign for my boxes/ show ID. So obviously it was never sent, or something went wrong somewhere...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> we will see if they could locate my box tonight. It has been almost a month. There was no tracking number, and I* always* sign for my boxes/ show ID. So obviously it was never sent, or something went wrong somewhere...


not good


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I need your instinct, lol!


Haha there were definitely some I didn't care for, but were still good overall in terms of value and the products I did like in them.

I'm about to make a big order with some points and discount code, and I'm like 2 cents short of the $150 VIP code...now to get something cheap from the shop and pay shipping on it, or get one more box? Hmm


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We must share similar luck...except maybe that one early memebox erm. The recent scentbox wasn't a complete dud to me, but the other is still missing and the girl didn't reply my single email after.
> 
> I guess we have seen so many good box it became easier for us to spot one that isn't up to par.
> 
> Also, I don't know if we could do this, but the single most efficient CS person I have dealt with is Lauren. Goshhh why can't they all be Laurens.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lauren is great.

There was another girl with an L name for a few days last week. She seriously responded to like 10 different issues I had over a month ago, then caught up on tons of older emails that hadn't been responded to. After 3 days of all of my old emails magically getting responded to, and all of my issues being resolved...She vanished into thin air.

I wish I could remember her "name."


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

boxes I regret:


offensive ...err..office essentials. I only purchased it for the secret key aura mist spoiler, which they didn't give us.
herbalcraptastic.  Had pictures of mint leaves.  Had peppermint &amp; tea tree in the description.  Did we get mint or tea tree? No.  We got rose vagina perfume and jasmine bath salt (when skinfood does make a peppermint one).  It wasn't a very herbally box.  in fact, one of my later boxes, had a parsley toner - now that was herbal!
pure smile box (that was the vitamin box) - thankfully, I didn't pay that much for it.
pomegranate box - 2 of the items were samples in a superbox.  To add insult to injury, they gave us a small lip balm also as a full sized product and there was no skinfood black pom to be found (I know, lots of people loved this box.  I just was shocked by the stinginess with the samples)
sweet shop scentbox - there was nothing bakery good about this one.  I was giving it to my nieces along with the floral, but I had to take some items out and give them something else, I was so ashamed of it.
floral scentbox - there are other scents out there besides rose and jasmine, memebox.   There are flowers out there in the thousands.   Again, went to my nieces, but I did add some nest perfumes in there as well, I was so ashamed of giving them this as is.
At Home.  So not a spa box.  Interesting, but I do regret buying it.

I didn't put down OMG1 as the products were nice, it just wasn't OMG'y.   Travellers almost made the cut, except I realized I used all of the products in travellers except one!  Hair &amp; Body 3 - same there as well.

so not bad - 7 boxes out of 43 boxes that I have received so far were ones that I wish I didn't purchase.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Lauren is great.
> 
> There was another girl with an L name for a few days last week. She seriously responded to like 10 different issues I had over a month ago, then caught up on tons of older emails that hadn't been responded to. After 3 days of all of my old emails magically getting responded to, and all of my issues being resolved...She vanished into thin air.
> 
> I wish I could remember her "name."


Lana?

I had her as well, and then "poof", gone.  Same with Lupita.   Now it is Lucy


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Haha there were definitely some I didn't care for, but were still good overall in terms of value and the products I did like in them.
> 
> I'm about to make a big order with some points and discount code, and I'm like 2 cents short of the $150 VIP code...now to get something cheap from the shop and pay shipping on it, or get one more box? Hmm


Because of shipping, I'd go with a cheap box. Unless you want something in the USA shop and/or there is something you've been planning on ordering for months.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Yeah, but how do you avoid those kind of boxes? I guess we know not to buy brand names like TM or Holika. Also, no favorites boxes. Granted, I am tempted by the bloggers box because of what some others have said about it on here--how at least they sent out a survey--so it *might* be better than the FB faves box.


There really is just no ignoring it. That vitamin box could have been AMAZING. I could have easily curated a better box with amazing products from well established and respected brands simply by taking advantage of wholesale prices. I never imagined the Vitamin box would end up that way. And now that the Thumbs Up box has been revealed, it's clear that Memebox takes advantage of those sorts of situations. I know it's high risk to buy something like that now, though I'm sure on occasion I'll risk it. If I wasn't able to comfortably buy those boxes and take the risk, I'd stick to boxes that had great themes, or had amazing spoilers. Or had already been unboxed.

But if you buy boxes at even 1/4th the rate I do, you have to know that here and there Memebox will let you down. I think you have to look at the boxes over

Also, if you have an issue with Memebox, you really should avoid getting paypal involved. Paypal requires you to return an item, no matter what, at your cost. And if you deal with Memebox directly, they'll give you points or a replacement. But yes, it takes time going back and forth for this sort of thing to happen.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Because of shipping, I'd go with a cheap box. Unless you want something in the USA shop and/or there is something you've been planning on ordering for months.


I think what I'm going to do is cancel a box I bought by itself, and get the bundle instead. Better value that way, thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

And never look to the memeshop as if they will put those items in your box.  EVER.

unless it is cheekroom - haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Lana?
> 
> I had her as well, and then "poof", gone.  Same with Lupita.   Now it is Lucy


I think that's it, all I remember is "La" though. There's just so many L names, it gets to be rather confusing!

I know that companies sometimes ask employees to pick out English names for international customer service. But what's with them all using L names?

Either way, I hope "Lana" comes back. She was the only one who dealt with a LOT of issues that hadn't been resolved in over a month. I miss her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> boxes I regret:
> 
> 
> offensive ...err..office essentials. I only purchased it for the secret key aura mist spoiler, which they didn't give us.
> ...


Thanks for taking time to post a list with your reasoning. It helps! I knew there had been a spoiler that wasn't in a box, but I didn't know it was for office essentials. I was tempted to buy it in the restock, but the only item I want is the Shocking purple toner. I know it is only 15 in the shop, but that shipping is killer. If only they sold it in the USA shop for 15.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not good


not good indeed. Waiting for a respond. I hope they at least give me the tracking code or refund me for not having stock left! Keeping me hanging like this is not going to make the issue miraculously disappear. 

@@cfisher yeahhh was happy for awhile. Miss Lauren cushioned the disappointment I received from her colleague. So glad they have that feedback thing...although they don't send it out for every email. Hmm


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

@@biancardi wow you had a whole list!! Mine was the 10 min box, it just wasn't my thing. I gave away a huge portion of the stuff. But then again I knew I was in for that sort, since the description was plastered with seduction and such. I can't recall any other duds though..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Thanks for taking time to post a list with your reasoning. It helps! I knew there had been a spoiler that wasn't in a box, but I didn't know it was for office essentials. I was tempted to buy it in the restock, but the only item I want is the Shocking purple toner. I know it is only 15 in the shop, but that shipping is killer. If only they sold it in the USA shop for 15.


have you tried ebay?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi wow you had a whole list!! Mine was the 10 min box, it just wasn't my thing. I gave away a huge portion of the stuff. But then again I knew I was in for that sort, since the description was plastered with seduction and such. I can't recall any other duds though..


lol.  I know better now to expect certain items in boxes, but I do expect a theme box to follow thru.  However, memebox's ideas about certain themes are not mine!! haha


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> have you tried ebay?


I've looked in the past. Someone was trying to sell a half used bottle for 15. No thanks! I'll keep checking though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

the thing is, if they did another herbal box, I might purchase it.   lol   I love herbals and so want memebox to get it right.


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone had a Memebox CS rep whose name didn't start with an L? Like recently since CS improved? Just curious. Maybe they think L names are more pleasing CS names or something? Lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahah I totally feel you!! I missed out on some fab ones and I feel that the next IT box might be Cafe, but I didn't buy it when it was released.... It sold out so slowly I thought maybe I could wait for my points but woot! Gone.. Thats for having a student's budget. I only buy when I feel like yeah, I can afford it.


I can't stand the smell of coffee, so not getting the Cafe' box was not a problem for me at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



Jane George said:


> I have a horrid thought that will be great but my lipstick box will suck.


*I think the opinions on the lipstick box will be entirely subjective because of color preferences. *

Of course, I did see a photo of a monthly lip product box this week and every single product ( 5 or 6) were fire engine red. Total lack of curation going on there, as it had not been promoted as a " red lipstick" box. I'm glad I ducked out of the sub when I went to K- care and Indie only. 

I would literally CRY if I got a Memebox of lipstick that was all the same color- of red, at that. Horrid.

So, chances are, there will be some items some people like and some that are not liked by others, and hopefully the value of the box will even out to be a " Win!".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as what Heather Hicks said about people complaining:

*I've never ever gotten a Memebox that caused me to sit down and say " OMG, this is SO lame"*. I can't say that about any other subscription or subscription type mystery box I've ever bought.  Because it's a mystery ( or we know what we are getting from the entire box being spoiled TonyMoly) and we buy most Memeboxes with the complete knowledge that Memebox descriptions can be extremely WRONG or MISLEADING in English. And the graphics do not mean a thing Cat compact not in HH box.. ( the Herbal box upset a lot of people because it's more of a Botanical- based box, and the Waxing box which wasn't a waxing box-  I didn't want or get it). 

*I think the wording for a box as well as the graphics really don't mean much at ALL from Memebox. I used to think they were indicative of the contents, but not any longer. *It's totally up to me whether or not I want to take the leap and buy a certain box or not. ( 9 times out of 10 I do buy the boxes that are not targeted for troubled or oily skin).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone had a Memebox CS rep whose name didn't start with an L? Like recently since CS improved? Just curious. Maybe they think L names are more pleasing CS names or something? Lol


I decided about 20 pages back that the names were "Anglicized" from a list of " L" names ,but didn't say anything.. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I can't stand the smell of coffee, so not getting the Cafe' box was not a problem for me at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I think the opinions on the lipstick box will be entirely subjective because of color preferences. *
> 
> ...


some poor person got an all about lips box with all exactly the same shade.... and i mean exactly the same


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone had a Memebox CS rep whose name didn't start with an L? Like recently since CS improved? Just curious. Maybe they think L names are more pleasing CS names or something? Lol


Mindy is supposedly the one who handled my cancellation for the TM/HH bundle.

Guess this means they ran through the L names and are now onto the M's. Long ago, I had an actual Korean name. I liked that better. No reason to anglicize when we all know it is a Korean company. That is, unless they are now having the US shop funnel US emails???


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Has anyone had a Memebox CS rep whose name didn't start with an L? Like recently since CS improved? Just curious. Maybe they think L names are more pleasing CS names or something? Lol


I got Mindy when I emailed to cancel the TM + HH box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> some poor person got an all about lips box with all exactly the same shade.... and i mean exactly the same


OMG, how many lip products were in the box? Did Memebox help her out any? And forgive me for asking, as I know your preferences,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ,but were they orange?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the thing is, if they did another herbal box, I might purchase it.   lol   I love herbals and so want memebox to get it right.


I ADORE herbal products too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd gift lavender herbal things due to really severe allergies, but I'd never suggest that other people not receive them like some doofus did with the first " Herbal" box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 24, 2014)

I think they were a nude. i cant call it up on here though so will look in morning


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 24, 2014)

^ @janegeorge I think I saw that, all a bunch of nude lippies, right?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone in the US gotten their* Moisture Surge* Memebox yet? I got a shipping notice a long time ago, it seems.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think they were a nude. i cant call it up on here though so will look in morning


BoxyCharm subscription box did that to me one month. 3 nude pink lippies. But, I wasn't expecting much, and I did cancel after they sent a dark wine color as a replacement.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Has anyone in the US gotten their* Moisture Surge* Memebox yet? I got a shipping notice a long time ago, it seems.


Nope, mine went through LA customs yesterday though. Should be here hopefully this week.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

WHY is it that when Memebox sends us shipping notices, they can't be bothered to put the name of the box or boxes on there? I have a ton of emails for this, that and the other thing not received and I have to go back and backtrack 3-4 pages to get to the shipping page on my order pages. I'm thinking I have some missing boxes.. Time to go do a thorough check.


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

I know people super hated the vitamin box but I actually bought in a bundle with some other boxes I wanted after it was unboxed. I was able to sell the 3 big items which were the only things worth anything in that box IMO and made my money back. So I actually didn't hate it though I didn't use anything in it!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I ADORE herbal products too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'd gift lavender herbal things due to really severe allergies, but I'd never suggest that other people not receive them like some doofus did with the first " Herbal" box.


I only check Facebook when people let me know a spoiler was posted, but I seriously die whenever I read the comments. I can't believe how self involved people can be. "I don't like pink lipstick, don't include it in the lipstick box" "I live in a sunny climate, don't send out citrus skincare" "I hate the smell of roses, don't put anything rose in the floral box"

Oh my goodness.

I still can't believe what people post on Memebox's account. It's not like they're making requests to a secret Santa.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> WHY is it that when Memebox sends us shipping notices, they can't be bothered to put the name of the box or boxes on there? I have a ton of emails for this, that and the other thing not received and I have to go back and backtrack 3-4 pages to get to the shipping page on my order pages. I'm thinking I have some missing boxes.. Time to go do a thorough check.


Thank you! I know this is a system generated tracking and all, but it wouldn't hurt to add the name of the box?? 

Also girls, just so that we are all audience of this occasion....CS team says my scentbox will be shipped out....SOON. wtf. And I will receive tracking once it is. I hope no more lies. God bless my roommate for lending me her email. T_T


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> WHY is it that when Memebox sends us shipping notices, they can't be bothered to put the name of the box or boxes on there? I have a ton of emails for this, that and the other thing not received and I have to go back and backtrack 3-4 pages to get to the shipping page on my order pages. I'm thinking I have some missing boxes.. Time to go do a thorough check.


It is a pain, but I usually go to my Memebox account page to track orders. Granted, you can only do that when everything ships at the same time. So when I did my restock order and added 3 new boxes, I knew I wouldn't be able to track the restocks. I haven't gotten a shipping notice or anything. I am really hoping they are ok and terrified by the thought that I might have to contact Meme's (non)CS department about them in a month or so.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

Silly question, and I am not sure if this is the right place to ask it. But are the people spamming Memebox's facebook with codes, are they trying to earn affiliate points? I don't understand why they would spam every post with the code otherwise..  :wacko:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I only check Facebook when people let me know a spoiler was posted, but I seriously die whenever I read the comments. I can't believe how self involved people can be. "I don't like pink lipstick, don't include it in the lipstick box" "I live in a sunny climate, don't send out citrus skincare" "I hate the smell of roses, don't put anything rose in the floral box"
> 
> Oh my goodness.
> 
> I still can't believe what people post on Memebox's account. It's not like they're making requests to a secret Santa.


Hahhaha I read those examples in high-pitched, annoying, squeaky voices. The only legit wishes are for not including nails/cheekroom. That is all.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Silly question, and I am not sure if this is the right place to ask it. But are the people spamming Memebox's facebook with codes, are they trying to earn affiliate points? I don't understand why they would spam every post with the code otherwise..  :wacko:


I don't think they earn a cent for codes, but if you see a link that ends with

----?acc=[insert numbers here], that is an affiliate's link.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't think they earn a cent for codes, but if you see a link that ends with
> 
> ----?acc=[insert numbers here], that is an affiliate's link.


oh, then why spam?? Sorry. I am new to memeverse and can't understand all the spam with codes. 

Side note though, I am getting my first box tomorrow! Moisture Surge! I am so excited after seeing the spoilers!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> It is a pain, but I usually go to my Memebox account page to track orders. Granted, you can only do that when everything ships at the same time. So when I did my restock order and added 3 new boxes, I knew I wouldn't be able to track the restocks. I haven't gotten a shipping notice or anything. I am really hoping they are ok and terrified by the thought that I might have to contact Meme's (non)CS department about them in a month or so.


Yes, I do go to my Memebox page to track orders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The thing is, I have over 5 boxes at the moment showing as " Completed" but I don't have them. So then I have to trudge back to the shipping page for each one and try to track it down.

I bought a restock box " Cooling Care" to have 2 of them since I live in the desert and it's always hot, and I got it 2 days ago. I hope your boxes shows up really soon. Do you mind me asking which  ones you bought? 

I saw Detox. Care today and started to buy it but it's sold out now. I have NO clue what was in it LOL.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahhaha I read those examples in high-pitched, annoying, squeaky voices. The only legit wishes are for not including nails/cheekroom. That is all.


Haha, sounds about right! I can understand asking for them to stop including repeat items and even specific brands. But thinking Memebox is going to base an entire box around your allergies or likes/dislikes just baffles me. If you have an allergy I can understand maybe contacting them directly and asking them to leave certain things out (but I would hope you didn't expect them to go out of their way to cater to you), but drowning their Facebook in such stuff is just so bizarre to me.

@@crazysweet I actually asked in the affiliate thread if people received a cut if someone used the code they send out, because of how much I saw this all over Facebook. I know some people will post an affiliate link then their code, but I think others may think just giving out their unique code will get them credit on their sales or are just being nice.

Those same people that post a link followed by the code in every single darn post...That's definitely affiliates trying to make some money. (And I hope Memebox starts to ban those people, or takes away their affiliate accounts).


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> oh, then why spam?? Sorry. I am new to memeverse and can't understand all the spam with codes.
> 
> Side note though, I am getting my first box tomorrow! Moisture Surge! I am so excited after seeing the spoilers!


Idk too, but I do see them add links to their posts so that newer memefans would click on them, and they would earn money from it. Either that or they just want to be famous. Attention-seekers...

ooh that box is fab!! Will be testing the stuffs out abit but I love them so far~


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahhaha I read those examples in high-pitched, annoying, squeaky voices. The only legit wishes are for not including nails/cheekroom. That is all.


Do you say " Mememememe"? Because that's what I think of when people want a custom OOAK curated box LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

My Moisture Surge box is hobnobbing with the rich and famous in LA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It will be here in about 5-7 days. Sigh.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Haha, sounds about right! I can understand asking for them to stop including repeat items and even specific brands. But thinking Memebox is going to base an entire box around your allergies or likes/dislikes just baffles me. If you have an allergy I can understand maybe contacting them directly and asking them to leave certain things out (but I would hope you didn't expect them to go out of their way to cater to you), but drowning their Facebook in such stuff is just so bizarre to me.
> 
> @@crazysweet I actually asked in the affiliate thread if people received a cut if someone used the code they send out, because of how much I saw this all over Facebook. I know some people will post an affiliate link then their code, but I think others may think just giving out their unique code will get them credit on their sales or are just being nice.
> 
> Those same people that post a link followed by the code in every single darn post...That's definitely affiliates trying to make some money. (And I hope Memebox starts to ban those people, or takes away their affiliate accounts).


Thanks for the explanation! I always use affiliate codes from the bloggers on here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Do you say " Mememememe"? Because that's what I think of when people want a custom OOAK curated box LOL.


Idk what OOAK is... :X But yeah not cool. Take that money and head to ebay to customize the whole order..



crazysweet said:


> Thanks for the explanation! I always use affiliate codes from the bloggers on here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for supporting the bloggers  :wub:

I always wanted to do a shoutout to those who contributed even the slightest amount. Always appreciate them, but we don't know who they are. Thank you!!  :hugs3:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Idk what OOAK is... :X But yeah not cool. Take that money and head to ebay to customize the whole order..
> 
> Thanks for supporting the bloggers  :wub:
> 
> I always wanted to do a shoutout to those who contributed even the slightest amount. Always appreciate them, but we don't know who they are. Thank you!!  :hugs3:


I'm sorry, OOAK means one of a kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm used to using it in doll- speak.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, I do go to my Memebox page to track orders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The thing is, I have over 5 boxes at the moment showing as " Completed" but I don't have them. So then I have to trudge back to the shipping page for each one and try to track it down.
> 
> ...


I bought Cooling Care, Pomegranate, and Tropical. None were repeats for me personally, so I'm anxious to get them. I hope something hasn't gone wrong. I know I'm on Meme's sh*t list now.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I bought Cooling Care, Pomegranate, and Tropical. None were repeats for me personally, so I'm anxious to get them. I hope something hasn't gone wrong. I know I'm on Meme's sh*t list now.


Hah

If they had that list, I would be on it.

And clearly, I am not.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 24, 2014)

I know what you mean by the FB comments, but then, I will sometimes post something just hoping it will influence Memebox, maybe not for an existing box, but for the future. So, I'd take them all with a grain of salt. As for not wanting rose items in the floral box, I wonder if what that person should have said is 'since you have done all rose scented boxes in the past, I am really hoping the floral box will have other floral scents in it and not rose.' But...this is a social media site we're talking about here. People don't necessarily weigh their words before spewing them forth. Some are bratty, but I think some just aren't well stated is all.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I know what you mean by the FB comments, but then, I will sometimes post something just hoping it will influence Memebox, maybe not for an existing box, but for the future. So, I'd take them all with a grain of salt. As for not wanting rose items in the floral box, I wonder if what that person should have said is 'since you have done all rose scented boxes in the past, I am really hoping the floral box will have other floral scents in it and not rose.' But...this is a social media site we're talking about here. People don't necessarily weigh their words before spewing them forth. Some are bratty, but I think some just aren't well stated is all.


I think there's a huge difference between people going back and forth in the comments and talking about what they want to see in a box and stuff like that. And people seriously thinking that Memebox has reps sitting there reading the comments and taking those comments seriously and adjusting things to cater to that one person.

Wording makes all the difference.

"I hate roses, so I hope Memebox puts other florals in the floral box."

Vs.

"I hate roses, don't put rose scented items in the floral box."

I also personally think there's a big difference between comments made for the Facebook page and it's readers, and comments made directly AT Memebox.


----------



## suite500 (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I only check Facebook when people let me know a spoiler was posted, but I seriously die whenever I read the comments. I can't believe how self involved people can be. "I don't like pink lipstick, don't include it in the lipstick box" "I live in a sunny climate, don't send out citrus skincare" "I hate the smell of roses, don't put anything rose in the floral box"
> 
> Oh my goodness.
> 
> I still can't believe what people post on Memebox's account. It's not like they're making requests to a secret Santa.


Oh I don't usually go on Facebook but I went on to look because you ladies always tempt me into doing things lol.. But wow, I can't believe I never bothered to look on Facebook ):


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

suite500 said:


> Oh I don't usually go on Facebook but I went on to look because you ladies always tempt me into doing things lol.. But wow, I can't believe I never bothered to look on Facebook ):


They delete comments on there a lot.

Which is a shame, because some real gems vanish from the pages quite fast!


----------



## suite500 (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They delete comments on there a lot.
> 
> Which is a shame, because some real gems vanish from the pages quite fast!


Oh wow seriously? That's too bad.. I'm having a blast going through the page anyway though haha 

Casually joins every mini contest being hosted  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Has anyone in the US gotten their* Moisture Surge* Memebox yet? I got a shipping notice a long time ago, it seems.


I got mine but it was a value set so sent express.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone received their Pinkaholic yet?


----------



## stawbewii (Sep 24, 2014)

HELP! How do people have room to store all their memebox products? I've just re-used a cardboard box and put everything there at the moment for storage. I can't use everything all at once!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> HELP! How do people have room to store all their memebox products? I've just re-used a cardboard box and put everything there at the moment for storage. I can't use everything all at once!


I bought a five drawer rolling storage cabinet from Walmart. Already filled it and need another one, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> HELP! How do people have room to store all their memebox products? I've just re-used a cardboard box and put everything there at the moment for storage. I can't use everything all at once!


Ah, the inevitable Memebox addict dilemma.

I use those printing paper boxes (our local office supplies store let's people grab them), the white ones with the lid, then sort products and keep those in my linen closet.

A lot of people seem to love the Ikea Alex units (I think they're called Alex?) for their skincare/makeup. I'm planning to move soon, but once I do I definitely will need to upgrade to something more eye pleasing.

I just hope I can fit all my stuff in one Alex unit instead of having to acquire two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ah, the inevitable Memebox addict dilemma.I use those printing paper boxes (our local office supplies store let's people grab them), the white ones with the lid, then sort products and keep those in my linen closet.A lot of people seem to love the Ikea Alex units (I think they're called Alex?) for their skincare/makeup. I'm planning to move soon, but once I do I definitely will need to upgrade to something more eye pleasing.I just hope I can fit all my stuff in one Alex unit instead of having to acquire two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Walmart one I bought is a knockoff of tha Alex one. looks exactly the same but A LOT less money.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The Walmart one I bought is a knockoff of tha Alex one. looks exactly the same but A LOT less money.


Wow, it must be popular if it inspired a knockoff!

When I searched for the Ikea Alex unit, the images were 80% makeup bloggers haha.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wow, it must be popular if it inspired a knockoff!When I searched for the Ikea Alex unit, the images were 80% makeup bloggers haha.


Yep, looks like it was made for makeup, LOL

The knockoff is called Winsome Hallifax. About half the cost of the IKEA Alex ones.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yep, looks like it was made for makeup, LOL
> 
> The knockoff is called Winsome Hallifax. About half the cost of the IKEA Alex ones.


When I searched "Walmart alex unit" it was the first two things that showed up. I'm looking at it now.

I like the wider Alex unit though, rather than the tall one.

I think my sheet masks would take up like 4 of those thinner drawers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yep, looks like it was made for makeup, LOL
> 
> The knockoff is called Winsome Hallifax. About half the cost of the IKEA Alex ones.


How much did you pay for it?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I ADORE herbal products too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'd gift lavender herbal things due to really severe allergies, but I'd never suggest that other people not receive them like some doofus did with the first " Herbal" box.


yeah, I think that person who complained about lavender, peppermint, etc in that "review" ruined it for the rest of us.  I think memebox read it and said, woops - lets back track here and add rose and jasmine instead of what we said was going to be in the box :angry:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> How much did you pay for it?


It was about $89 with free ship to store. It too k about 10 days for it to arrive. It is really nice and sturdy. I bought some drawer insert at Bed bath and beyond so there would be little compartments to store stuff in.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Silly question, and I am not sure if this is the right place to ask it. But are the people spamming Memebox's facebook with codes, are they trying to earn affiliate points? I don't understand why they would spam every post with the code otherwise..  :wacko:


their codes and links - yes, they are trying to get people to purchase thru their affiliate links.   That also happens on the ipsy page with referrals.  sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> *oh, then why spam?? Sorry. I am new to memeverse and can't understand all the spam with codes. *
> 
> Side note though, I am getting my first box tomorrow! Moisture Surge! I am so excited after seeing the spoilers!


if they are only posting codes, and not their affiliate link, it is because they don't realize yet that the codes mean nothing.  They don't earn it thru the code.  A person has to click on their affiliate link.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When I searched "Walmart alex unit" it was the first two things that showed up. I'm looking at it now.I like the wider Alex unit though, rather than the tall one.I think my sheet masks would take up like 4 of those thinner drawers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the 7 drawer is the tall one. I bought the 5 drawer.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

My whole grains 2 will be here tomorrow!!  I feel like I haven't gotten a memebox in a long time - lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 24, 2014)

My brain thinks that if I keep _buying_ Memeboxes, maybe they'll _get here_ faster. This new postal system makes me and my wallet sad.


----------



## seachange (Sep 24, 2014)

I wonder if the nail boxes are packed in a deal '3 for 1', will that make them disappear forever!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

seachange said:


> I wonder if the nail boxes are packed in a deal '3 for 1', will that make them disappear forever!


Am I losing my mind, or did they originally list them at like $19? I think they need to lower the price....By a LOT.

And in regards to the new shipping speed...Memebox used to always hold one of my boxes for a few days or so and then bundle it with another package and ship everything expedited, but now they always just ship them individually through the standard shipping. Argh, I miss the days of only ever receiving things expedited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone's restocked boxes from last week ship yet? I just got a text from dhl and that is the only thing I can think it would be.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Am I losing my mind, or did they originally list them at like $19? I think they need to lower the price....By a LOT.
> 
> And in regards to the new shipping speed...Memebox used to always hold one of my boxes for a few days or so and then bundle it with another package and ship everything expedited, but now they always just ship them individually through the standard shipping. Argh, I miss the days of only ever receiving things expedited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are $18 each still, it looks like.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> They are $18 each still, it looks like.


Oh, I must have included the shipping.

Woops.

I still don't think they should be over $20 with shipping included though, personally.

I mean...Nail polish? For $2 more you can buy a regular box at VIP pricing. I just don't get why Memebox thinks those would do well.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I must have included the shipping.
> 
> Woops.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. If they cut the price in half, I would get one for sure, but $25 with s&amp;h seems a bit much. I looked up one of the nail polish brands, and they cost less than $3 each.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 24, 2014)

My moisture surge box came today instead of tomorrow! What a nice surprise!

Surprisingly it was left in the communal mailbox instead of delivered to the front door asking for a signature. Oh well. A nice surprise for me! Going to have fun tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 24, 2014)

I really like the L. Vida polishes, but even I have not bought a single one of the nail boxes. I keep hoping I can find a good deal on them somewhere else. Polish colors are so personal--everyone likes something different, so I cannot see an upside to putting together that type of box. Maybe they will offer them as free gifts with purchase soon?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed this and mentioned it yet, but the weird volcanic rock roller ball from the OMG box has an extra ball underneath the one that's already in place? LOL 

I didn't realize it at first but I pulled on the cover too hard and both ends came off and I was like "Oh hey! Another one!" I guess you can replace the first one when it stops working or something, but I was happy that there was an extra one LOL


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone's restocked boxes from last week ship yet? I just got a text from dhl and that is the only thing I can think it would be.


I got a notification today as well. That's what I'm assuming it is as well.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not sure if anyone noticed this and mentioned it yet, but the weird volcanic rock roller ball from the OMG box has an extra ball underneath the one that's already in place? LOL
> 
> I didn't realize it at first but I pulled on the cover too hard and both ends came off and I was like "Oh hey! Another one!" I guess you can replace the first one when it stops working or something, but I was happy that there was an extra one LOL


there is a joke in there about how you are no longer one-balled - lol.  I hope I didn't offend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

humming..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone's restocked boxes from last week ship yet? I just got a text from dhl and that is the only thing I can think it would be.


Yes, I received my restocked " Cooling Care" 2 days ago via DHL express. 

I saw in Germany that DHL is now delivering packages via drone. I was imagining the sky all abuzz with DHL drones from Korea dropping pink boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( I know that's not how it works, but it definitely had a George Jetson feel to it).


----------



## wonderings (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know there will be mean girls on there trying to junk up the thread. Just like that bottle of wheat germ scrub that has to be made up has ended up in Thumb's Up 2 or whatever it is that I'm getting.
> 
> I really don't believe for a second that people really love that stuff. Why not just get the oatmeal out of the kitchen pantry?





'cfisher' said:


> That mask in the Thumbs Up box is what clued me in to the fact that Memebox was just trying to get rid of some junk. I've never heard a single good thing about it. In fact, I've heard lots of people saying they didn't like it, didn't think it was worth the effort, or simply could not be bothered to even try it.


The conspiracy theories on the Rice Brain Powder's inclusion in Thumbs Up are getting to be a bit grandiose.  The Bran obviously isn't everyone's cuppa, but it's not too difficult to find people that actually tried it and liked the results.

Example 1:  MUT Whole Grains Box Discussion: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132431-memebox-whole-grains-box-discussion/?p=2243910

Example 2: (blog post, not mine, not affiliated) http://www.fanserviced-b.com/review-memebox-whole-grain-august-promo-codes/  

Example 3: [SIZE=14.4444446563721px](blog post, not mine, not affiliated) [/SIZE]http://stephanieasianskincare.blogspot.com/2014/08/my-first-memebox-whole-grain-box.html 

It seems likely that Memebox included it in Thumbs Up not only because were there a few requests but also because it's inexpensive (even at retail memepricing!) and larger in size so it helps to 'fill out' the box.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there is a joke in there about how you are no longer one-balled - lol.  I hope I didn't offend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> humming..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg


LOL no offense at all! ;D


----------



## seachange (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, I received my restocked " Cooling Care" 2 days ago via DHL express.
> 
> I saw in Germany that DHL is now delivering packages via drone. I was imagining the sky all abuzz with DHL drones from Korea dropping pink boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( I know that's not how it works, but it definitely had a George Jetson feel to it).


I wonder how do you sign for them or just the drone takes a picture of you holding the box &amp; takes off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 24, 2014)

seachange said:


> I wonder how do you sign for them or just the drone takes a picture of you holding the box &amp; takes off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the things we use those expensive drones for....

I do not want my packages delivered by drones. I have this mental image of me running away from the drone, which is  buzzing furiously after me!  lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

wonderings said:


> The conspiracy theories on the Rice Brain Powder's inclusion in Thumbs Up are getting to be a bit grandiose.  The Bran obviously isn't everyone's cuppa, but it's not too difficult to find people that actually tried it and liked the results.
> 
> Example 1:  MUT Whole Grains Box Discussion: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132431-memebox-whole-grains-box-discussion/?p=2243910
> 
> ...


Everyone has their own opinions about what's great and what's not. SOME bloggers on here have not spoken favorably about the cheap powder scrub.

I do agree with the latter part of your last sentence though. It's weighty and fills out a box. Same as all that Aloe Vera gel I got in 2-3 boxes did. Very cheap product, but at least I know that Aloe Vera is soothing and beneficial and it's ready to use in the package. 

I am NOT mixing up stuff to smear on my face. Never have, never will.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

wonderings said:


> The conspiracy theories on the Rice Brain Powder's inclusion in Thumbs Up are getting to be a bit grandiose.  The Bran obviously isn't everyone's cuppa, but it's not too difficult to find people that actually tried it and liked the results.
> 
> Example 1:  MUT Whole Grains Box Discussion: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132431-memebox-whole-grains-box-discussion/?p=2243910
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I have a lot of friends that get Memeboxes but aren't on this forum and I remember they all had good things to say about that mask in particular. Just because many of us couldn't be bothered to use it, or didn't like it etc, doesn't mean that everyone disliked it.

Sometimes I think we forget (including me!) that we're not the only people that buy Memeboxes and that maybe our opinions don't speak for everyone. Granted I wasn't a big fan of the mask but it's because I'm incredibly lazy and barely have enough energy to use a wash off mask- which is why I use sheet masks so often LOL


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

wonderings said:


> It seems likely that Memebox included it in Thumbs Up not only because were there a few requests but also because it's inexpensive (even at retail memepricing!) and larger in size so it helps to 'fill out' the box.



I joined Memebox after that box was sold out, in mid July. I honestly had heard a LOT of bad stuff about that mask, and hadn't read a single good thing about it.

 


If people liked it, then I'll admit I was under the wrong impression. But I honestly did hear a lot of comments about people that were unhappy with that item. So it did seem odd to see it in that box.

 


I mean, there are a lot of items that people don't care much for. But I was not used to hearing such strong negative responses to items from Memebox.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I agree completely. I have a lot of friends that get Memeboxes but aren't on this forum and I remember they all had good things to say about that mask in particular. Just because many of us couldn't be bothered to use it, or didn't like it etc, doesn't mean that everyone disliked it.
> 
> Sometimes I think we forget (including me!) that we're not the only people that buy Memeboxes and that maybe our opinions don't speak for everyone. Granted I wasn't a big fan of the mask but it's because I'm incredibly lazy and barely have enough energy to use a wash off mask- which is why I use sheet masks so often LOL


Exactly, while most on here didn't enjoy the Vitamin box, I really liked it! Same with The Face Shop Box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the things we use those expensive drones for....
> 
> I do not want my packages delivered by drones. I have this mental image of me running away from the drone, which is  buzzing furiously after me!  lol


Oh, you KNOW you would be running after it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Most of us would to get our Memeboxes. Just think, we might have them in 48 hours via drones. One day. deliveries will  happen this way. 

Which reminds me, when I called DHL to ask about a Signature Release Form and so forth before I bribed my DHL driver, they were the most archaic company imaginable with their rules and forms and so forth that I've dealt with in 10 years or more. Not even in the 21st century in the USA.  Or maybe it's just the area office way out here in the middle of no-man's land that's woefully behind the times. It's a time warp here most of the time!.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Exactly, while most on here didn't enjoy the Vitamin box, I really liked it! Same with The Face Shop Box.


I really liked the Vitamin Box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The Face Shop box was before my affiliation with Memebox and the world of K- cosmetics, but I'll take your word for it for sure, Luxxy.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm mixing up some of the Rice Bran mask right now with the Benton Aloe Propolis gel that I'll never use otherwise. Time to try it out I guess! I kind if forgot I even had it...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I agree completely. I have a lot of friends that get Memeboxes but aren't on this forum and I remember they all had good things to say about that mask in particular. Just because many of us couldn't be bothered to use it, or didn't like it etc, doesn't mean that everyone disliked it.
> 
> Sometimes I think we forget (including me!) that we're not the only people that buy Memeboxes and that maybe our opinions don't speak for everyone. Granted I wasn't a big fan of the mask but it's because I'm incredibly lazy and barely have enough energy to use a wash off mask- which is why I use sheet masks so often LOL


The thing is- if they want to offer a DIY box, then I'll know to steer clear. The powdery things that have to be mixed with large quanties of water ( basins full) and so forth are just not my idea of a beauty product of any personal value. 

Like I said, why not go get the oatmeal out of the kitchen pantry, mix a little honey with it and call it " amazing"? It's the same thing, except that the oatmeal probably scrubs better.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Example 2: (blog post, not mine, not affiliated) /%C2


Oh, hey, that's me! I actually think that the bran scrub is one of the coolest products I've come across--it doesn't irritate my skin (which is super troubled), it has zero added stuff, and when I use it with a spinning brush it basically buffs my skin back to preschool softness. I'm going to go on a buying spree soon to gather up all of the unwanted jars so I can give them to my exfoliation-loving relatives. I was not impressed when I first saw this product, but once I experimented with it I was pretty blown away.

I received a microscope for my phone today--I'll try to do an experiment soon to show skin at 200x magnification before and after using the scrub + brush. It's cool.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I really liked the Vitamin Box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The Face Shop box was before my affiliation with Memebox and the world of K- cosmetics, but I'll take your word for it for sure, Luxxy.


I had no major issues with the Vitamin Box at all, other than the fact that it was almost a completely Pure Smile box, which was bothersome to me a bit. I also thought the hand gel was a little cheap, and I'm not a fan of bar soaps, although that's just personal preference.

I definitely don't think it was anywhere near as bad as everyone made it out to be, though! 



GirlyGirlie said:


> The thing is- if they want to offer a DIY box, then I'll know to steer clear. The powdery things that have to be mixed with large quanties of water ( basins full) and so forth are just not my idea of a beauty product of any personal value.
> 
> Like I said, why not go get the oatmeal out of the kitchen pantry, mix a little honey with it and call it " amazing"? It's the same thing, except that the oatmeal probably scrubs better.


I am in total agreement with you on that one. Many of us already have 10+ steps to our skincare routine, I don't need to be spending even MORE time preparing each product to be used LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

I just did the silliest thing ordering Memeboxes. I saw the Oil box and knew I wanted it, and decided maybe a Scrub box would be nice since I am close to using up my Fresh facial sugar scrub and the body scrub too.So I clicked and put  the Oil and Scrub Bundle in my cart. Then it hit me- _I have dry and sensitive skin= oops._

So instead of taking the scrub box out, I just added the one for Dry and Sensitive skin. 
I don't know if I want any of the three really. I kind of have a huge backlog of unopened Memeboxes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The thing is- if they want to offer a DIY box, then I'll know to steer clear.


Oh, wow, I never thought about a DIY box, but I would be ALL OVER that! I love making liquid soap and things out of Memebox bar soaps and stuff! Memespies-ah! 안녕하십니까? Could we have a DIY box?^^ Not everyone would love it, but it seems very much in keeping with the tradition of Korean women practicing skincare like a craft or art!


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know how many hours left until the cutiepiemarzia box is out? I know it's 9AM PST, but that doesn't help when I'm living in a different time zone. I think it's 2AM where I live though...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, hey, that's me! I actually think that the bran scrub is one of the coolest products I've come across--it doesn't irritate my skin (which is super troubled), it has zero added stuff, and when I use it with a spinning brush it basically buffs my skin back to preschool softness. I'm going to go on a buying spree soon to gather up all of the unwanted jars so I can give them to my exfoliation-loving relatives. I was not impressed when I first saw this product, but once I experimented with it I was pretty blown away.
> 
> I received a microscope for my phone today--I'll try to do an experiment soon to show skin at 200x magnification before and after using the scrub + brush. It's cool.


I sort of can't help but laugh at the fact that you're praising this product, because you used it differently from how it's meant to be used.

But I absolutely love you right now for telling us this. I will definitely use this as a facial scrub and maybe add it to a bit of a creamy cleanser and try that.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

My contact at Avecko got me 3 of the Pony x Memebox Korea palettes using various people she knows. OMG I'm going to cry--this is such a happy thing, I love that shop like crazy.

Memespies--do you see what I'm having to do to get Pony collaboration stuff? I know that the Memebox Korea site went down when the palette was released and I still got 3, so take this plea seriously--we want a Pony collaboration lots and lots!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, wow, I never thought about a DIY box, but I would be ALL OVER that! I love making liquid soap and things out of Memebox bar soaps and stuff! Memespies-ah! 안녕하십니까? Could we have a DIY box?^^ Not everyone would love it, but it seems very much in keeping with the tradition of Korean women practicing skincare like a craft or art!


From what I've seen, Korean women buy and use very modern prepared products. Memebox sells them Estee Lauder and so forth and I KNOW those brands don't have any DIY items. 

You can most likely go into your kitchen right now and whip up some DIY masks, scrubs and hair conditioners- for free.

'


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Does anyone know how many hours left until the cutiepiemarzia box is out? I know it's 9AM PST, but that doesn't help when I'm living in a different time zone. I think it's 2AM where I live though...


Here's a countdown I made for you: http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140925T09&amp;p0=137&amp;msg=CutiePie2 12 hours and 5 minutes left!^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> From what I've seen, Korean women buy and use very modern prepared products. Memebox sells them Estee Lauder and so forth and I KNOW those brands don't have any DIY items.
> 
> You can most likely go into your kitchen right now and whip up some DIY masks, scrubs and hair conditioners- for free.
> 
> '


I think that Korean women use tons of different products (many of them high-end), but there is a DIY element still. At Skylake in Koreatown in NYC I had a hard time getting certain raw ingredient mix-ins like caviar and snail mucin for months because Korean girls were buying vials by the 10s to juice up their existing skincare products.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that Korean women use tons of different products (many of them high-end), but there is a DIY element still. At Skylake in Koreatown in NYC I had a hard time getting certain raw ingredient mix-ins like caviar and snail mucin for months because Korean girls were buying vials by the 10s to juice up their existing skincare products.


There's been a shortage of caviar in the USA for several years now. Since I love it, I've read many articles on the politics of it all which are linked to Russia, the exporter of the finest Beluga.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that Korean women use tons of different products (many of them high-end), but there is a DIY element still. At Skylake in Koreatown in NYC I had a hard time getting certain raw ingredient mix-ins like caviar and snail mucin for months because Korean girls were buying vials by the 10s to juice up their existing skincare products.


Whenever I see those little mix in vials anywhere, they're always sold out/out of stock.

Next time I'm in NYC, I'll have to stalk down Skylake.

I wish those things were more widely available.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I agree completely. I have a lot of friends that get Memeboxes but aren't on this forum and I remember they all had good things to say about that mask in particular. Just because many of us couldn't be bothered to use it, or didn't like it etc, doesn't mean that everyone disliked it.
> 
> Sometimes I think we forget (including me!) that we're not the only people that buy Memeboxes and that maybe our opinions don't speak for everyone. Granted I wasn't a big fan of the mask but it's because I'm incredibly lazy and barely have enough energy to use a wash off mask- which is why I use sheet masks so often LOL


I can't say for sure I wouldn't like it (though I doubt I'd use it much, if at all) but my problem with it being in the Thumbs Up box was that it was only mentioned by a few people, or so I understand it. I really thought they had taken 'votes' or counted up how many times something was mentioned or whatever so that the most loved products by the largest number of people would be in the box. I could be wrong, but I doubt that the people who loved that powder mask were as high in number as the people who mentioned the LJH tea tree essence. But, the essence wasn't in the box. I don't recall if Thumbs Up was a superbox or not, but I did see an unboxing where Meme sent out a deluxe sample size of the essence. I would've preferred that over the mask, because I think it would've been a truer representation of what really is a fan favorite. But yes, I do hang out here a LOT more than I do on Meme's FB page, so I could be wrong.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Now I'm wanting Beluga caviar and Carpaccio from the George Cinq in Paris so badly!!


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 25, 2014)

If the LJH tea tree essence was in the Thumbs Up box, I guarantee you that people would be complaining about it purely because it's been in so many of the boxes prior. People are difficult to please.

A DIY box sounds cool. I bet the CHNKOS solution from the summer box would be in there, though. I don't think _anyone_ used that product...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> If the LJH tea tree essence was in the Thumbs Up box, I guarantee you that people would be complaining about it purely because it's been in so many of the boxes prior. People are difficult to please.
> 
> A DIY box sounds cool. I bet the CHNKOS solution from the summer box would be in there, though. I don't think _anyone_ used that product...


I know I didn't use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

What box contained Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly Cream, and was it a good product? Some girl just posted it in the " empties" Memebox FB section.. I've never heard of this one.. Sounds like a good candidate for the Gel box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What box contained Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly Cream, and was it a good product? Some girl just posted it in the " empties" Memebox FB section.. I've never heard of this one.. Sounds like a good candidate for the Gel box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried to get my hands on a Skincare restock for that product.

I have the oil version and love it, and part of me hoped it was in the gel box when I bought it.

But there are a lot of facial gel type products, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Here's a countdown I made for you: http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20140925T09&amp;p0=137&amp;msg=CutiePie2 12 hours and 5 minutes left!^^


Thank you! You're great! Looks like it will be past midnight for me though. huhu, disappoint.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone else hoping for no surprise releases tonight? I'm so tired--like an overstimulated bunny. I need to go knock into some walls to calm down hahaha.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Anyone else hoping for no surprise releases tonight? I'm so tired--like an overstimulated bunny. I need to go knock into some walls to calm down hahaha.


Memebox releasing 3 boxes two days in a row is just too much! Having 2-3 boxes released every other day during the week is too much as it is.

Gosh, I've only been doing this for two months...And I am exhausted. I hate to imagine what it would be like if they kept at the rate they're going now.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 25, 2014)

My Anti-aging 3 shipped out on 9/5, but still no tracker #


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

New boxes: Tea Tree and Super Luckybox #11 http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

...Wait...Are they going to start doing daily releases?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ...Wait...Are they going to start doing daily releases?


 
It's too much at a time!!! Gahh!!!  Cant.  Keep. Up.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

(also, no VIP pricing on super lucky box?  is that a thing?)


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

@@biancardi @@veritazy Tea Tree Cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> It's too much at a time!!! Gahh!!!  Cant.  Keep. Up.


If they start releasing boxes every single day, and this isn't some sort of thing for just the week...I'm quitting the Memebox game.

That is just TOO much decision making for me! Haha


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

On another note - are they crazy?! How are we supposed to keep up?!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah I would rather they just release a few a week on one set day. And have bundles for all of them. Luckily, I'm not interested in either of these.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Gotta agree... i like the monday, wednesday, friday releases. this is too much


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

What I meant was instead of the three days a week, release all of those boxes instead on a Monday say. And have bundles for all of them, that way you can get everything you want for the week on one day, instead of having it separated out over 3 days a week.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't purchased a box in a month, but I wanted tea tree and thought I'd pick it up with global #18. 

*"We've got working VIP codes!"*  ---Memebox email, sent 5 minutes ago

No. No you don't.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> No. No you don't.


lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

I wish there was a Luckybox #10 spoiler, I might be tempted to at least get that one.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, hey, that's me! I actually think that the bran scrub is one of the coolest products I've come across--it doesn't irritate my skin (which is super troubled), it has zero added stuff, and when I use it with a spinning brush it basically buffs my skin back to preschool softness. I'm going to go on a buying spree soon to gather up all of the unwanted jars so I can give them to my exfoliation-loving relatives. I was not impressed when I first saw this product, but once I experimented with it I was pretty blown away.
> 
> I received a microscope for my phone today--I'll try to do an experiment soon to show skin at 200x magnification before and after using the scrub + brush. It's cool.


That's so cool. Do let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

soooo not interested... plus thecutiepie box clashes with the next sale today and I think I might pick that to shop in


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What I meant was instead of the three days a week, release all of those boxes instead on a Monday say. And have bundles for all of them, that way you can get everything you want for the week on one day, instead of having it separated out over 3 days a week.


I would LOVE that, but I know they would never do that.

But SERIOUSLY, this is just WAY too much. I already felt overwhelmed, and this is pushing it tooooo far.

But also, they can hardly keep up with customer service as it is. And I'm worried that the box quality will suffer by a LOT.


----------



## seachange (Sep 25, 2014)

Agree with everyone that daily releases is too much for us.

It's so hard to resist the tea tree box, I feel it will be the perfect match for my skin, but used the 4 &amp; six digits codes for discount this month, no points, can't justify paying the full price for it at the moment, I'm sure it will sell out fast.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

They keep releasing boxes because people buy them. If there's no market, they can't release anything. In fact, we contribute to that. There might be people complaining about how they're releasing a lot, but in the end, they're going to be part of the people purchasing it anyway.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Omg, new boxes everyday this week!

And just this morning I made a pact with myself to hold out from buying Memeboxes until next month.

I said, "Only 5 days left, you can do it."

but these are just too tempting ugh

And since I never bought the fantastic earlier Luckyboxes (1-6), this super lucky box is calling me..


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> And since I never bought the fantastic earlier Luckyboxes (1-6), this super lucky box is calling me..


Yes.  This.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't resist the tea tree box--it's pretty much _the _box for my skin. Memebox ought to send us mini Up All Night boxes with eye masks and things so our skin doesn't suffer due to Memereleases. ahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> They keep releasing boxes because people buy them. If there's no market, they can't release anything. In fact, we contribute to that. There might be people complaining about how they're releasing a lot, but in the end, they're going to be part of the people purchasing it anyway.


The problem is, I really do think the quality is going to suffer...A lot.

I'm hoping this is just because of tomorrow's release.

If they seriously release 2-3 boxes every weekday, I'm just not interested in trying to narrow it down. It's just too overwhelming, my purchasing would honestly go down a lot.

But, that could just be me. Obviously, the boxes will still sell.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if they're sprinting to get these boxes out because it's about to be the end of the fiscal quarter and due to the two upcoming Korean holidays in October (just one-day holidays). I suspect that this is a strategic thing, not a long-term plan.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The problem is, I really do think the quality is going to suffer...A lot.
> 
> I'm hoping this is just because of tomorrow's release.
> 
> ...


Isn't Marzia releasing today?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm wondering if they're sprinting to get these boxes out because it's about to be the end of the fiscal quarter and due to the two upcoming Korean holidays in October (just one-day holidays). I suspect that this is a strategic thing, not a long-term plan.


I hope so!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm wondering if they're sprinting to get these boxes out because it's about to be the end of the fiscal quarter and due to the two upcoming Korean holidays in October (just one-day holidays). I suspect that this is a strategic thing, not a long-term plan.


Oh my. Any chance the uk can get some of these holidays too


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm wondering if they're sprinting to get these boxes out because it's about to be the end of the fiscal quarter and due to the two upcoming Korean holidays in October (just one-day holidays). I suspect that this is a strategic thing, not a long-term plan.


Very likely. They may have sales target or some sort.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Why isit Super Luckybox. All the full size. Arghhh and I bought 2 boxes yesterday. Lol Merry Christmas to me!!! The boxes today are all too appealing~


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

Quick question re: standard shipping. When I get the tracking email I'm able to track the package only to a certain point where it says " Departure from outward office of exchange, international post office" (global 15 on it's way yaaaaas!). Is there a way to track it beyond this? If there are any other Australian forum members who know a bit more about how the packages are monitored beyond Korea I would love to hear what you know!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@biancardi @@veritazy Tea Tree Cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oohhhh I just woke up to this!! Seems like the timing nowadays is random~ Boxes everyday!! They want my munnehs!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldn't resist the Tea Tree. I know this is a dangerous thing...but please, oh please, oh please have some tea tree essence in there. I'm perfectly fine with the deluxe sample size. I just want to try it. Memebox--don't let me down on this one!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Quick question re: standard shipping. When I get the tracking email I'm able to track the package only to a certain point where it says " Departure from outward office of exchange, international post office" (global 15 on it's way yaaaaas!). Is there a way to track it beyond this? If there are any other Australian forum members who know a bit more about how the packages are monitored beyond Korea I would love to hear what you know!


Usually you will see an update on the tracking page late, unless it is shipped express via DHL. You can use the number on a local tracking site, depending on which country you are from... It will update once the parcel reaches your country. Just google "track and trace [insert country name]".


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Couldn't resist the Tea Tree. I know this is a dangerous thing...but please, oh please, oh please have some tea tree essence in there. I'm perfectly fine with the deluxe sample size. I just want to try it. Memebox--don't let me down on this one!!!


Even better if they throw the green Blithe in. I am being *too* hopeful.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Even better if they throw the green Blithe in. I am being *too* hopeful.


I'm thinking it should have ONE of those higher end items, because it is an expensive box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Even better if they throw the green Blithe in. I am being *too* hopeful.





cfisher said:


> I'm thinking it should have ONE of those higher end items, because it is an expensive box.


I'd LOVE to try both. But if they are higher end, again, I'd be happy with deluxe sample sizes of both products to be able to try them. In fact, if Meme could put only 1 full size product between the two of them, I think I'd prefer to get both in deluxe sizes so I have more to try rather than getting the full size of only one of them and nothing of the other. I just hope 1) deluxe sizes of both exist and 2) Memebox can get their hands on them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The problem is, I really do think the quality is going to suffer...A lot.
> 
> I'm hoping this is just because of tomorrow's release.
> 
> ...



I think we'll just have to wait and see. There is no point speculation because we have absolutely nothing to base it on. The only effective way for them to limit their releases is if people stop buying. Probably not going to happen.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

To be honest in general things seem to sell slower the more that they release and some like pinkaholic and these nail boxes never sell out at all before their release dates. Originally things sold out in hours or minutes and that doesn't seem to happen at all and I think even the cutiepiebox 1 was around a day or so before it sold out


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Ohh and no value set today. Which is strange. And Super Luckybox is on the norm memebox page. Should i be worried that this is a get-rid-of-stock box? idk..


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'd LOVE to try both. But if they are higher end, again, I'd be happy with deluxe sample sizes of both products to be able to try them. In fact, if Meme could put only 1 full size product between the two of them, I think I'd prefer to get both in deluxe sizes so I have more to try rather than getting the full size of only one of them and nothing of the other. I just hope 1) deluxe sizes of both exist and 2) Memebox can get their hands on them. Fingers crossed!


I've seen the deluxe sample size of the tea tree essence on another site, so I think they already made that size.

I don't think a small company like Blithe would make deluxe sample sizes just for Memebox. That sounds awfully expensive for such a small run.

@@veritazy I haven't seen VIP pricing on the two Luckyboxes that were released since I joined. I also don't think I've seen any value sets, which I was really hoping for. Is this a new thing, maybe?

Really curious to see what will be in this Super lucky box!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Isn't that what the luckyboxes are anyhow?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 25, 2014)

After the restock last week and the lack of sales for November boxes . It was obvious they would do a mass box release they did a back in February and April. But I'm not convinced with all these cancellations if it's good . Today's boxes are November 26 so tomorrow's will be 28th or 30 th . That means Monday's releases are for December . I wait and see what tomorrow brings and pay more for tea tree box then


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

the luckybox has no reduction in price


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

I am not really a tea tree user as I don't tend to get skin issues so it isn't for me really.

I keep getting stuff for oly skin and it is annoying as I am drier than dry


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the luckybox has no reduction in price


Did the luckyboxes used to have VIP pricing?

They make it sound like this box will contain the best of the best. So I'm assuming that means they're bringing back products from much older boxes. It will be interesting to see what it contains.

I really wish they'd release at least one spoiler for the box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ohh and no value set today. Which is strange. And Super Luckybox is on the norm memebox page. Should i be worried that this is a get-rid-of-stock box? idk..


I was interested but not now to me it feels connected to the facebook thing of show your best used up products so no I'm not convinced in the lucky box this time round


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did the luckyboxes used to have VIP pricing?
> 
> They make it sound like this box will contain the best of the best. So I'm assuming that means they're bringing back products from much older boxes. It will be interesting to see what it contains.
> 
> I really wish they'd release at least one spoiler for the box.


No never cheaper VIP on luckybox


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did the luckyboxes used to have VIP pricing?
> 
> They make it sound like this box will contain the best of the best. So I'm assuming that means they're bringing back products from much older boxes. It will be interesting to see what it contains.
> 
> I really wish they'd release at least one spoiler for the box.


nope, no vip for as long as i can remember but in general they are great for newer memebox members.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Nah, LBs are always standard at $23 but the payoff is quite abit, provided you can put up with random repeats...

Also the CPM box will be snagged by those who wants to be 'enterprising' on ebay, so I will expect that there is a large number of boxes there and hence not selling at the 'legendary' price of the first. Good luck to those who think greedy.


----------



## seachange (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Quick question re: standard shipping. When I get the tracking email I'm able to track the package only to a certain point where it says " Departure from outward office of exchange, international post office" (global 15 on it's way yaaaaas!). Is there a way to track it beyond this? If there are any other Australian forum members who know a bit more about how the packages are monitored beyond Korea I would love to hear what you know!


It should be via Australia post, but is not, at least for the ones I've tried, haven't checked all of them though, it takes about a week for me to receive them, so never been an issue really.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I was interested but not now to me it feels connected to the facebook thing of show your best used up products so no I'm not convinced in the lucky box this time round


I might get it...will see after I get some sugar to my brain. Haven't taken breakfast yet.

So much happening since I woke up lol~


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Nah, LBs are always standard at $23 but the payoff is quite abit, provided you can put up with random repeats...
> 
> Also the CPM box will be snagged by those who wants to be 'enterprising' on ebay, so I will expect that there is a large number of boxes there and hence not selling at the 'legendary' price of the first. Good luck to those who think greedy.


Is it evil that I secretly hope that greedy people buy a bunch of boxes and then can't get rid of them for more than their retail price and and up losing money because of shipping costs and ebay fees?  :rotfl:

Also I seriously cannot believe they released more boxes tonight...I don't even have words.

I posted about them on my blogs facebook page because many people don't have the access to VIP pricing, but honestly every reader of mine I've spoken to has basically told me how overwhelmed they are with all the boxes lately.

If Memebox isn't careful, they're asking to make every one of their customers totally burnt out.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Usually you will see an update on the tracking page late, unless it is shipped express via DHL. You can use the number on a local tracking site, depending on which country you are from... It will update once the parcel reaches your country. Just google "track and trace [insert country name]".


Thank you! Found the Aussie track and trace page, now I can actually see what it's up to once it reaches my shores


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

@@MissJexie I am already there and have debated cancelling some boxes


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@MissJexie I am already there and have debated cancelling some boxes


I don't blame you!

I have quite a few boxes purchased but I just figure, they're already bought, the money is already put into them so I may as well enjoy them when they get here...but I'm definitely less inclined to buy boxes lately. Part of that is because of lack of funds, but a lot of it is just because absolutely nothing has interested me aside from any mask box because I can't say no to masks!

I might go back to what I used to do wayyyy back and just stick to globals and a very, very occasional special box if I absolutely cannot resist it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

debating cancelling lipstick and coffee but worried I will regret cancelling coffee

have cancelled but got loads of other orders coming


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is it evil that I secretly hope that greedy people buy a bunch of boxes and then can't get rid of them for more than their retail price and and up losing money because of shipping costs and ebay fees?  :rotfl:
> 
> Also I seriously cannot believe they released more boxes tonight...I don't even have words.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think a lot of people are going to think we're being silly, and that it's just about selling as many boxes as possible.....But if this becomes a regular thing, it's going to turn off a lot of people.

And imagine how many cancellations they'll start getting?!


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

seachange said:


> It should be via Australia post, but is not, at least for the ones I've tried, haven't checked all of them though, it takes about a week for me to receive them, so never been an issue really.


I did check Aus post but the site didn't like the code, I find it's usually about 10 days for me which is kind of weird because postage in my local area is super fast, often I end up with packages posted within Australia overnight even if they aren't shipped express but I figure my meme packages get held up due to customs and what not.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is it evil that I secretly hope that greedy people buy a bunch of boxes and then can't get rid of them for more than their retail price and and up losing money because of shipping costs and ebay fees?  :rotfl:
> 
> Also I seriously cannot believe they released more boxes tonight...I don't even have words.
> 
> ...


teehee though I am thinking the same. Please release like 2000 of these memebox, you make money and the greedy ones suffer. win-win.

More boxes to add on fun and make us buy up to $100-$150 for extra affiliate discounts. Smart, actually. I am overwhelmed too, by the lack of pennies *stares at empty wallet*


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> debating cancelling lipstick and coffee but worried I will regret cancelling coffee
> 
> have cancelled but got loads of other orders coming


want the coffee but not the lipstick. 

Kinda regret not having enough to buy it when it was released.

I often feel meh about a box after VIP pricing is gone, because I know 'it could be cheaper'. Lesson learnt. Anyone feels the same?


----------



## maii (Sep 25, 2014)

'Super' Luckybox? Why is this to different to a normal Luckybox? Hmm.

If I was sure that it really was the best of the best from previous boxes I would go for it...


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 25, 2014)

Dont you think that this super lucky box is the one from the empties on Fb? I hope the bloggers had better choices...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Dont you think that this super lucky box is the one from the empties on Fb? I hope the bloggers had better choices...


I could be mistaken, but I really think they'll be two separate boxes. I think the empties will be some sort of customers favorite theme. Plus, they just started that whole empties thing, so it seems too soon.

Though, who knows with Memebox.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 25, 2014)

Is the cutiepiemarzia up at 12 CET?


----------



## seachange (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> debating cancelling lipstick and coffee but worried I will regret cancelling coffeehave cancelled but got loads of other orders coming


I think coffee will be a good one, I regret I didn't get it...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

@TheblondeangelI was told 5pm GMT, not sure what that is in CET, timezones make me crazy haha


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I could be mistaken, but I really think they'll be two separate boxes. I think the empties will be some sort of customers favorite theme. Plus, they just started that whole empties thing, so it seems too soon.
> 
> Though, who knows with Memebox.


I Know, theres a thumbs up blogger box, and now this super lucky which i think is the empties box. They have plenty of time to come up with the content...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

5pm I think. I don't regret cancelling.

Think I am having an emotional day though

But all went well here and Edward didn't notice tbh... Now he wants his Lego


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I Know, theres a thumbs up blogger box, and now this super lucky which i think is the empties box. They have plenty of time to come up with the content...


I just think the empties and the super luckybox will be different. It just doesn't seem wise for them to make it the same box.

But, like I said, we never know with Memebox.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 25, 2014)

i found the Blithe patting water on an online page i shop on a lot am i allowed to post the link (i'm new to this)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 25, 2014)

hmm im not very familiar with us timing either &gt;.&lt; but I do think that us is 3 or so hours ahead of europe - I could be wrong!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Six or eight behind of uk generally.... Duh behind not ahead... I am an idiot


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@biancardi @@veritazy Tea Tree Cosmetics!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh you know I purchased that this morning!!  A must have!!  And if it is still in stock a few weeks from now, I will get another one - lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 5pm I think. I don't regret cancelling.
> 
> Think I am having an emotional day though
> 
> *But all went well here and Edward didn't notice tbh... Now he wants his Lego*


that is fantastic news, Jane!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

for those who are lazy (like me!!) about converting time zones

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/

just enter in the city and you got it!  since PT is the west coast in the USA, enter in Los Angeles for the city


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

BTW - I agree with the glut of boxes.  They cannot do this to us - it is burnout.  Pace it, please, Memebox.  Just too many all at once.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is fantastic news, Jane!


Thank you. I am now a Lego making machine thou


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Thank you. I am now a Lego making machine thou


But that is fun!!  I loved Legos as a kid.   Also tonka trucks - my brother was the closest to my age and I grew up a tomboy...haha

funny, with my love of makeup, clothes and all - I am still a tomboy at heart, but need my pretties too!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New boxes: Tea Tree and Super Luckybox #11 http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


Thank goodness these don't interest me! I bought six boxes yesterday, I need a break. The frequency of these releases is a little crazy, no?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thank goodness these don't interest me! I bought six boxes yesterday, I need a break. The frequency of these releases is a little crazy, no?


Yes, totally fruit loops


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

memebox - please do a bunch of hair,  diet and nail boxes (bwhahaha) for the next week....

thank you


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I really miss having every other weekday off from Memebox, along with the weekends.

Gosh, I'm feeling exhausted. I hope this ends after the CutiePie box.

@@biancardi Yes! Do lots and lots of nail polish sets and diet boxes. Maybe some Facebook Favorite boxes too.


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

Too many boxes this week. I fear I will regret not getting the tea tree box. I have acne prone skin but it's not oily so I think this box will probably not suit me overall.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Too many boxes this week. I fear I will regret not getting the tea tree box. I have acne prone skin but it's not oily so I think this box will probably not suit me overall.


I was tempted as well, because I do have occasional breakouts. But I have two things of tea tree oil, and the tea tree oil essence....And it's a more expensive box.

And...I'm so drained from the past few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Had this box been released tomorrow, I bet I would have gotten it!)


----------



## whimsicalaria (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a 10% off $100 they're not using?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was tempted as well, because I do have occasional breakouts. But I have two things of tea tree oil, and the tea tree oil essence....And it's a more expensive box.
> 
> And...I'm so drained from the past few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Had this box been released tomorrow, I bet I would have gotten it!)


What kinda upsets me is that they didn't do a value pack on this one.   now I will have to wait until sometime in December to get it and you know what it is like for shipping around the holidays!  ARRRGGGGGG.....................................................


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

I know everyone is burnt out, but there's also a bunch of restocks on the "shipping soon" tab. Looks like Scrub, Moisture Surge, Whole Grains 2 and maybe a few more. Oh, Earth and Sea too! http://us.memebox.com/ships-soon


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

whimsicalaria said:


> Does anyone have a 10% off $100 they're not using?


Done


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

does any have Whole grian 2 spoilers... i thought i wanted it


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> does any have Whole grian 2 spoilers... i thought i wanted it


IG, and spoiler thread!


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

I grabbed earth &amp; sea, as I missed out one it the first time! Yay! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you! I missed the Global #15 and was hoping for a restock.

I'm never too burnt out for restocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also think it was a bad idea not to include the tea tree box in some sort of value set. I think with the more expensive boxes it makes it a lot easier to justify the cost when you can buy it in a set.

If that had been bundled with the Luckybox or some of the value sets in the past few days, I would have happily grabbed it.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh wow! Wasn't Fall and Winter Colours quite popular? Well, it's in stock now, so better grab quick! K-Style 2 and OMG Box 2 are also back!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

oh my!!  I got 2 scrub boxes - I love that foot scrub and everything in it (except the peeling gel - I have too many peeling gels!!) 

I will give the peeling gels and lip polishes as part of christmas gifts to my nieces!!   I will have to create a "info" card for them anyway, as I have several Korean products in their box o' gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

This restock is better than last Friday's thats for sure! More raved boxes including scrub 1, tea, earth sea, #15 and even some value sets!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> This restock is better than last Friday's thats for sure! More raved boxes including scrub 1, tea, earth sea, #15 and even some value sets!


yes, it is!!   Alas, no express shipping.....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

hopefully @@MemeJunkie will get her Global #15 before it sells out again!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hopefully @@MemeJunkie will get her Global #15 before it sells out again!


Oh yeah!!

@@MemeJunkie ~ *calls out*


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 25, 2014)

Yay! Picked up Global 15.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably get the new Luckybox at some point too, but with no VIP incentive – I'm not in a rush.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know everyone is burnt out, but there's also a bunch of restocks on the "shipping soon" tab. Looks like Scrub, Moisture Surge, Whole Grains 2 and maybe a few more. Oh, Earth and Sea too! http://us.memebox.com/ships-soon


UGH! Why did I check this before running out the door! Is OMG 2 the good or bad one?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

@@veritazy That's exactly what I was thinking. Some of these boxes I keep hearing people rave about. But that other restock, which they made a HUGE deal out of, had hardly any good boxes.

Memebox sure loves to keep us on our toes.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> UGH! Why did I check this before running out the door! Is OMG 2 the good or bad one?


Depends on who you ask. I think people liked it more than the first one. Slightly more "OMG." And has some great products in it (including a couple of which are really popular on sites like KoreaDepart, and are definitely not cheap).


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> UGH! Why did I check this before running out the door! Is OMG 2 the good or bad one?


OMG2 is the BETTER one.  It has the snake venom stuff and the volcanic rock face roller - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

For me omg2 was a nice box but not omg


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

They're killing me today! Should I get any restocks? I got 15 Memepoints today for my Scentboxes DHL mess but I was intending to spend it on Tea Tree (I'm getting this one for sure!) but now I also want Wholegrain 2 and OMG 2. And I'm still thinking about Pinkaholic and there's the Cutie box coming... Aargh!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

So late!!! But managed to grab Global #15 for $22.99.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## had706 (Sep 25, 2014)

I would love the tea tree box but it's not in a bundle and I refuse to purchase anymore boxes that come registered mail - except the globals as that's unavoidable. I already have 3 boxes stuck and unmoving in registered mail hell somewhere lol!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

Was Global 15 the OMGSUPERPACKED one with like a billion items?

Dangit, I want Tea Tree so bad but broke and no used my codes and points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, I have three boxes out for delivery today via Registered Mail that only took 9 days, including weekends!  Glad to see my boxes are starting to move faster and faster! Thank goodness my mail lady is nice enough to leave them at my door as long as I leave her a  signed note with the tracking numbers on it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

@@ceredonia no, 15 was the one sent yesterday. 14 was maskaholic box


----------



## Andi B (Sep 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Was Global 15 the OMGSUPERPACKED one with like a billion items?
> 
> Dangit, I want Tea Tree so bad but broke and no used my codes and points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No that was 14.  15 just shipped out yesterday.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@ceredonia no, 15 was the one sent yesterday. 14 was maskaholic box


Oh, awesome, that makes me feel better. Thanks!

 


Andi B said:


> No that was 14.  15 just shipped out yesterday.



Whew, thanks!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I love how they changed the cover photos for the nail polish sets, as though that will trick us into thinking they're new.

However, they marked them down to $12, so there has to be a few people willing to buy them.

.....Right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Sep 25, 2014)

Ugh. I got Global 15, Luckybox 11, Whole Grain 2, Tea Tree, and Oil Therapy. Just so I can use the 15% off 150...I am soooooo wiped out. Definitely going on a no/low buy and perhaps canceling some least wanted boxes. &gt;_&lt;

And where are the Sept VIP points?!


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I love how they changed the cover photos for the nail polish sets, as though that will trick us into thinking they're new.
> 
> However, they marked them down to $12, so there has to be a few people willing to buy them.
> 
> .....Right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I knew _how many_ items would be in each nail box I might _maybe_ consider them.

Or probably not. I don't need more nail stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

slow cs today... no replies to emails hours ago...


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 25, 2014)

I can't get to Tea Tree from the link in my e-mail and it's not on the VIP page - sold out already or is Memebox just having issues?

Anyone recall how much Tea Tree is? Thanks.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

$24 http://us.memebox.com/62-tea-tree-cosmetics#.VCQYYRYsDIU

there was an isue with one link in the email


----------



## had706 (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> If I knew _how many_ items would be in each nail box I might _maybe_ consider them.
> 
> Or probably not. I don't need more nail stuff.


Someone posted nail boxes 1 and 2 on Instagram and they actually didn't look too bad.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

they arent bad tbh but if you get them shipped to europe and they get stopped at customs there is a good possibility they will destroy them due to the customs laws here


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> Someone posted nail boxes 1 and 2 on Instagram and they actually didn't look too bad.


Biancardi sent me a link with the items listed, I thought the boxes would be quite bare but they do contain a fair amount of items.. I want the nail boxes gone because I'm tired of looking at them but I don't feel the need to own them myself. Hopefully the price drop will encourage others to buy them and they won't end up as fillers in other boxes, I'd be happy with nail and hand care products but not nail polish, I just have waaaay too much of it as it is.


----------



## sefkhet (Sep 25, 2014)

Does anybody still need codes for $7 off shipping for 2 boxes, 10% off $100, or 15% off $150? I won't be using any of them this month; just shoot me a PM if you want one.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they arent bad tbh but if you get them shipped to europe and they get stopped at customs there is a good possibility they will destroy them due to the customs laws here


Yes, they can be funny about it here in Australia too, it's hit and miss, I wouldn't want to chance it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 25, 2014)

I am sort of hoping they might do a good shipping code this weekend--like the $14 off three boxes they had a couple of weeks ago.  If so, I would get the L. Vida polish box--I do like the formula.  Or if they gave us VIP points--HINT HINT MEMESPIES!


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> If I knew _how many_ items would be in each nail box I might _maybe_ consider them.
> 
> Or probably not. I don't need more nail stuff.


Not my blog but here's a link I found that lists them all. http://www.kissmeimstylish.com/2014/08/new-memeboxes-nail-shop-1-party.html I remember looking at what was in them on the memebox site and having no interest, but of course marking them down to $12 made me think I should buy them. Looked again and still not interested.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 25, 2014)

They just finished the VIP promotion for Tea Tree box. It was supposed to be valid few more hours. Is it a joke or they act as usual.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

there are no hard and fast rules with memebox... gonna wind out some on west coast of america though as some had no real opportunity to buy at vip pricing


----------



## Renata P (Sep 25, 2014)

Last time they drive me crazy. They do as they want - no rules, no care about customer (randomly given promo points, today promotion, automatic answers completely off topic). I have bought so many boxes (over 100) but last time Memebox started to act as third class company.


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

The next month will be my first month as a VIP! ^^ I hope they give out some points!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Uh dang, I went out for abit and the tea tree VIP price is gone. So much for waiting for my points... SOB. I think CS is too busy today...


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

I see it

http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VCQjNxz0WLg

Cutiepiemarzia...the celebrated box. Opinions?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

Hell, I need to buy it full prize then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW Cutie Box is on! And it's lame...


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

The box does not interest me at all! I think I even like cute 2 better! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Not even slightly interested and customer service is slow today but at least Edward is back to normal.... Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

Some problem with time zones in Memebox hq? It's way too early to finish VIP sale and release Marzia's box! I want Tea Tree back on sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Sep 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Hell, I need to buy it full prize then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> BTW Cutie Box is on! And it's lame...


Did they shorten the VIP promo because of this "great" box? Fantastic!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

@@Jane George, good to hear Edward's fine, just give him lots of toys and sweets now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

In a way it is good though as no conflict with next sale now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

She seems to go for cute over quality tbh


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I see it
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VCQjNxz0WLg
> 
> Cutiepiemarzia...the celebrated box. Opinions?



Wow, good find! Wah, how? Thanks for saving me time! I was going to stay up late to see if it was good enough to warrant a purchase. ^^

I'm not going to get that one! It doesn't have (any) eyeliner set I was hoping for. It just looks okay.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not even slightly interested and customer service is slow today but at least Edward is back to normal.... Ahhhhhhh


Congrats Edward! The only good news of the day lol~


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Congrats Edward! The only good news of the day lol~


There will be better news later if I can get little one some half price clothes for next summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Did they shorten the VIP promo because of this "great" box? Fantastic!


Ikr..prolly to earn extra $3 for those who wants the tea tree at the same time. As a memefan and regular, I'm a tad sad..but I blame my state of poverty LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

@Biancardi- are you here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I liked your review of the F/W Color box. Do you like it, personally? Anyone else have thoughts on it?

Thinking of adding it to my restock buying.. I kind of need to know if people like it in person, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There will be better news later if I can get little one some half price clothes for next summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got myself some formal clothes for my future interview earlier...which is why I missed the VIP. I always buy last minute after I go read people's blog. I thought it will end about the same time as usual, but guess not.

Say hi to little Edward for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CutiePieEddy! hah


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got myself some formal clothes for my future interview earlier...which is why I missed the VIP. I always buy last minute after I go read people's blog. I thought it will end about the same time as usual, but guess not.
> 
> Say hi to little Edward for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> CutiePieEddy! hah


Good luck with future interview.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> @Biancardi- are you here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I liked your review of the F/W Color box. Do you like it, personally? Anyone else have thoughts on it?
> 
> Thinking of adding it to my restock buying.. I kind of need to know if people like it in person, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I liked it very much, it's my favourite makeup box. Witch's Pouch blush and lipstick are amazing! I think it's worth every penny and the colors are perfect for autumn.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Good luck with future interview.


I'd have to graduate first haha~ Still some time. But maybe other interviews like for attachment programs. Thank you though, I need some luck!!  :wub:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 25, 2014)

Not digging the CutiePie box... she sure seems to like SharaShara, doesn't she? Speaking of which, here's Meme's instructions on how to use the shadow: "Apply the base color all over your eyelids and under eye areas. Use the middle, point color to highlight and blend in just above your lash lines. Then, apply the darkest color along the tail of your eye *and also the eye holes *for a deeper, more defined look."


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, did anyone notice? They bundled cutiepiemarzia collab with a BUNCH of other boxes. If they wanted to get rid of the nail boxes though, they should have bundled those as well.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

SOME decisions are made for me regarding Memeboxes. I unboxed all my Memeboxes all night long last night.

It was totally eye- opening to realize that if these were US skincare items, this would be about 3 YEARS' worth of products for me. 

And with every box, there were several products that I was saying to myself "Oh- I LOVE this!"

Even the little Hope Girl Back To School box was fun to see because I've never had Hope Girl ( no rotten tomatoes please).

I cannot buy the Tea Tree Oil box because of the memories the Tea Tree scent invokes. I had a darling little dog, Beignet, whom my husband bought for me as a surprise when I was away shopping in Europe. She lived just FINE in Atlanta, but when we headed West with the fur kids, this one little girl developed incredible skin allergies. I used Tea Tree products on her skin from Drs. Foster and Smith, and from our vet.  She passed away last year after several uncomfortable years with the skin allergies ( she died from cancer- we didn't spare any treatment possible for her), but Tea Tree Oil will always remind me of my tiny Beignet. The box makes me tear up, even.  I didn't expect it to be so.

Luckyboxes are usually a good value item BUT every item in a Luckybox WILL be a repeat, and I have a ton of boxes recently received, recently shipped, and those that are yet to ship ( one was supposed to ship on the 23rd but didn't).

And, again, I don't know if this is a trend or not, but the Nakedbox #24 I just received contained products that arrived between the ordering of the Nakedbox and its shipping. Point being that Memebox MAY but also MAY NOT put items in this Luckybox that I already have.. This is just my viewpoint... not that anyone else should feel this way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckyboxes had a lot more allure when I was new to Memebox products, I think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Sep 25, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Not digging the CutiePie box... she sure seems to like SharaShara, doesn't she? Speaking of which, here's Meme's instructions on how to use the shadow: "Apply the base color all over your eyelids and under eye areas. Use the middle, point color to highlight and blend in just above your lash lines. Then, apply the darkest color along the tail of your eye *and also the eye holes *for a deeper, more defined look."


Hahahaha...I noticed that too!  I don't think my contacts will like that...can I sue when I ruin my eyeballs?! :lol:


----------



## ilynx (Sep 25, 2014)

They restocked tea, scrub, and earth and sea? Those were some boxes I really wanted &gt;_&lt; restocks always seem to be at such strange times!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I liked it very much, it's my favourite makeup box. Witch's Pouch blush and lipstick are amazing! I think it's worth every penny and the colors are perfect for autumn.


Thank you! I just picked it up with Cutie Pie's box ( not a bundle, obviously).

Y'all, I couldn't get one single affiliate code to work with either box purchase. I thought about not buying them.

Did this happen to anyone else*? Does anyone have any idea why I couldn't apply a discount code I've never used( I tried every one I could find except my own LOL)  for $5 dollars?*

*Edited to reflect actual value of code- It's $5 off, not $3.  Still half-asleep,my apologies for the confusion.*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

She has a purple/lavender base fetish


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Btw you can use a six digit, four digit and a $3 code each month I think... So three including yours... Well it used to work that way


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> @Biancardi- are you here?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I liked your review of the F/W Color box. Do you like it, personally? Anyone else have thoughts on it?
> 
> Thinking of adding it to my restock buying.. I kind of need to know if people like it in person, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, I like it a lot.  I love the purple eyeliner - that is a smoky color, imho.  The lipstick is wonderful, the blush is great.  The green liner &amp; shadow are more spring/summer, but I like them as well.  the only thing I am not thrilled with is the lip tint, but it is very long lasting.  I use a balm all the time with those tints..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

ilynx said:


> They restocked tea, scrub, and earth and sea? Those were some boxes I really wanted &gt;_&lt; restocks always seem to be at such strange times!


I wish I had been able to get the Tea box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Earth and Sea is fabulous and I'm sorry anyone missed it!  As for the Scrub box, there is a new Scrub box and it should be nice too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I took the night off from virtual Meme-watching to organize all my Memebox items, deboxed so many pink boxes that my husband had two leaf/ lawn bags full of empty boxes to take out this AM.  He just laughs at me.

BTW,they made such a huge deal out of last Friday's ( Friday in my part of the world) restocks. Why didn't they do the same this week?

Oh, and this- I can totally see Cutie Pie's box bundled with a nail set or the Hope Girl box. I mean. I have now bought both, but it's best not to expect greatness from either, LOL.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

@@Jane George  what $3.00 code?  Do you mean the discount from memebox on VIP boxes?  Or is there a $3.00 code I know nothing about?

thanks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I like it a lot.  I love the purple eyeliner - that is a smoky color, imho.  The lipstick is wonderful, the blush is great.  The green liner &amp; shadow are more spring/summer, but I like them as well.  the only thing I am not thrilled with is the lip tint, but it is very long lasting.  I use a balm all the time with those tints..


I LOVE purple and green together, as I have teal contacts and also lavender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I bought it. Your review color swatches  were some of the prettiest I've ever seen! 

( Note-I'm sure other bloggers here had awesome reviews too-  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Jane George  what $3.00 code?  Do you mean the discount from memebox on VIP boxes?  Or is there a $3.00 code I know nothing about?
> 
> thanks!


It was a reply to me, I couldn't get any codes to work on my two box purchases today and don't understand why it happened. Oh gosh, better check my orders and see if they are sending  either one to CA. The ordering all seemed very " glitchy"today.

Had a brain blip as I am still half asleep*- The codes were obviously for $5 off.*. and I've used one for almost every box I've ever ordered. The $3 thing is the VIP early bird discount on most boxes which doesn't apply to my purchases today.

I still don't know why no one's codes worked for me today though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thank you! I just picked it up with Cutie Pie's box ( not a bundle, obviously).
> 
> Y'all, I couldn't get one single affiliate code to work with either box purchase. I thought about not buying them.
> 
> Did this happen to anyone else*? Does anyone have any idea why I couldn't apply a discount code I've never used( I tried every one I could find except my own LOL)  for $3 measly dollars?*


@@biancardi GirlyGirlie said her code was for a measly $3.

I had one of those one months due to low sales and found i could use it alongside a $5 one


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

Umm the cutiepie collab #4 is not really interesting.... anyone getting it?



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi GirlyGirlie said her code was for a measly $3.
> 
> I had one of those one months due to low sales and found i could use it alongside a $5 one


I have never seen a $3.00 code before....

I guess they aren't published.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> She has a purple/lavender base fetish


I kinda do too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Years ago, I got a facial at the original Adrien Arpel spa. She had her own line of fine cosmetics, and one of the products they used on me was a lavender skin primer color ( but it wasn't called primer back then).

It made my skin look like a china doll. And this was when I was young enough to still have some blotchy areas/ blemishes.

So I think most people can wear a lavender primer sparingly and have a much " softer" looking base makeup.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have never seen a $3.00 code before....
> 
> I guess they aren't published.


Was it the 10% off for your 10th box, that would be roughly $3, I got one too but mine worked fine.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

First of all I would like to thank my Mum and Dad, Mr and Mrs K, for not deciding to move to USA. My wallet is safe. Thank you...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So much new stuff this week!!! @[email protected]



Spoiler


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi GirlyGirlie said her code was for a measly $3.
> 
> I had one of those one months due to low sales and found i could use it alongside a $5 one


Oh, you're right. *They were for $5 each, as always. So I blew $10 because no codes would work with my orders.*

DANG,Memebox!

I was up all night. Sleepy. So sorry for a very dumb mistake.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Was it the 10% off for your 10th box, that would be roughly $3, I got one too but mine worked fine.


I never got that one!!  Of course, my 10th box was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Andi B (Sep 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Umm the cutiepie collab #4 is not really interesting.... anyone getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I got it, but only because I was going to buy the



Spoiler



appletox honey cream


anyway, and I was interested in the other skincare item, so I figured the other stuff was like getting freebies.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

I had $3 code a few months ago and published it at time.

Lol I meant the marzipan boxes had a purple base fetish


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I never got that one!!  Of course, my 10th box was a LONG time ago.


I think its a new one? I'm way past 10 BUT I think my tenth has just shipped so I guess until they ship you can cancel so you havent bought them.

I grabbed Global 15 in the restock, glad I didnt hold out for the Marzia box cos I am not impressed one titchy bit


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I like it a lot.  I love the purple eyeliner - that is a smoky color, imho.  The lipstick is wonderful, the blush is great.  The green liner &amp; shadow are more spring/summer, but I like them as well.  the only thing I am not thrilled with is the lip tint, but it is very long lasting.  I use a balm all the time with those tints..


Thank you. My"like" button has expired for today, already.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I got it, but only because I was going to buy the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it for the products you mentioned as well. I think Memebox deserves a bit of praise for not jacking the price of her second box up to $39 or something. And you know they could have!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't ever get Meme points. The last time I got them was in June, the first month I bought Memeboxes. It was a 3 point deal with some purchase. What they didn't say, or what I didn't understand at the time was that the points expired in a day or two. I emailed back and forth with them about why I couldn't use my 3 points later that week.

I guess I offended the Meme gods, because I've not seen any points for anything on my main account since.

I have to open a new account to get 3 points LOL.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

I also got it not going to lie.  Also caved and got the wine and cheese box after all. I am actually surprised that one has not sold better.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I also got it not going to lie.  Also caved and got the wine and cheese box after all. I am actually surprised that one has not sold better.


I think it may well be a lovely box. I've seen several K- beauty wine- named, based, whatever products since I bought the box. And then there's the one product that people seem to like a lot. ( Don't want to spoil it if you don't know).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think it may well be a lovely box. I've seen several K- beauty wine- named, based, whatever products since I bought the box. And then there's the one product that people seem to like a lot. ( Don't want to spoil it if you don't know).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To be honest I initially didn't buy it because of that product- I just kind of can't imagine putting it on my face- but I figured I can either put on my big girl panties and get over it or else it will probably be at least moderately tradable.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no! I missed Earth &amp; Sea! Darn sleep!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I do know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> To be honest I initially didn't buy it because of that product- I just kind of can't imagine putting it on my face- but I figured I can either put on my big girl panties and get over it or else it will probably be at least moderately tradable.


LOL, yeah. That's the way I was when using snail skin care items at first. Even though I've enjoyed many a fine plate of escargot..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 25, 2014)

Ohhh home from work ready for the sons 6 th form meeting for starting next year . Was gonna hop on and buy teateee . But VIP ended no boxes for me today . Maybe tomorrow if not roll on December boxes Monday think festive style


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

Totally getting Tea Tree cosmetics!

Although I think they screwed up somewhere with the VIP codes. There's no value sets and that's what I want.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

think i might do a miss jexie and stick to globals and the odd the other box from now on


----------



## flushblush (Sep 25, 2014)

So I cancelled my Tony/Holika bundle (surprisingly quick and painless to do), and realized that they were the only two boxes I had ordered all month!!! I stuck to my Meme no-buy better than I had realized, and missed out on some awesome-sounding boxes due to blowing my budget early in the month on the brand boxes. I'm now contemplating Yogurt or #18, but I hope Dessert, Cute 4, or Step-by-Step Skincare gets restocked.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> First of all I would like to thank my Mum and Dad, Mr and Mrs K, for not deciding to move to USA. My wallet is safe. Thank you...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So much new stuff this week!!! @[email protected]
> 
> ...


I so want that set, sorry no idea how to make a spoiler so I'm just going to say set. But it costs as much as a box gosh.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I so want that set, sorry no idea how to make a spoiler so I'm just going to say set. But it costs as much as a box gosh.


Ohh you meant the Y.E.T. set right? The kitty liner is adorbs and I wish each mask is made into a bookmark or something coz those cartoons are funkehhh &lt;3

p/s unrelated but I think Momo is too cute. Always wanted a Husky for myself T_T


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've seen the deluxe sample size of the tea tree essence on another site, so I think they already made that size.
> 
> I don't think a small company like Blithe would make deluxe sample sizes just for Memebox. That sounds awfully expensive for such a small run.
> 
> ...


No, that's why I said I hope the deluxe size already exists. You never know. I'm wanting to try the Laneige Perfect Pore cleansing oil and I found deluxe sample sizes of it in both 25 ml and 50 ml. The full size is pretty pricey. But yeah, if they wanted to do the Blithe in full size and the LJH Tea Tree Essence in deluxe sample size, that would be fantastic! Whether or not Blithe makes the deluxe sample size, I think it would be much easier for Meme to get their hands on the Tea Tree Essence in the deluxe size because they've sent it out before and the full size seems to sell out in their shop often. LJH would be smart to want to work with Meme to get the samples into the hands of more potential customers. Granted, for me personally, the LJH is more important than the Blithe because I've wanted to try it for several months now. So a full size of it would be even better. Not expected by any means, but faboo!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not really a tea tree user as I don't tend to get skin issues so it isn't for me really.
> 
> I keep getting stuff for oly skin and it is annoying as I am drier than dry


You know, my skin isn't really oily anymore, but my hormones seem to go wacko when I'm on my period. And, most women have 28 days in between cycles, but mine is only 21 days, which means I have the joy of having more periods in number each year. Oh boy! Granted, mine only last around 4 days and not a full week, so, I'm happy for that. Sorry for the TMI. Just saying--I'm getting the tea tree box to keep around for those hormonal breakouts, stress breakouts, etc. and the great thing is, with such sparing use, it should last me a long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ohh you meant the Y.E.T. set right? The kitty liner is adorbs and I wish each mask is made into a bookmark or something coz those cartoons are funkehhh &lt;3
> 
> p/s unrelated but I think Momo is too cute. Always wanted a Husky for myself T_T


yea also kinda the snow white one now that I scrolled down and saw it.

And thanks ^^, he's an Alaskan Klee Kai actually


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 25, 2014)

What's Korea Depart like to buy from? I like some of the Shara Shara products from poking around online.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 25, 2014)

Alot of you getting the Cutiepie box or? 

I dislike the Apple honey cream so much and the rest is just meh (to me atleast). So I'm gonna skip it. I was so looking forward to seeing what was in it, but I guess it will be better for my wallet *-*


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

@@veritazy did you see the blithe patting water for $27?  I'm sure shipping is REDONK but...


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm not getting it for sure, nothing interesting for me at all. I expected something a lot better after all the hype.

But I'm not worried, there are still more boxes I want than I can buy LOL


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

And the snow white liners say "featured in cutie pie marzia collaboration #2"

um, no?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Alot of you getting the Cutiepie box or?
> 
> I dislike the Apple honey cream so much and the rest is just meh (to me atleast). So I'm gonna skip it. I was so looking forward to seeing what was in it, but I guess it will be better for my wallet *-*


I was going to but idk now. I will go and enter fanserviced's contest lol, in the odd/lucky chance I get it XP. 



tiedyedlifestyle said:


> And the snow white liners say "featured in cutie pie marzia collaboration #2"
> 
> um, no?


They were at least the 2nd edition. They just had different packaging. But the colors of the liners look the same


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 25, 2014)

I love the Tony Moly apple cream from the Cutie Pie box and I also want to try that huge essence, but everything else is just filler garbage makeup, in my opinion. I'm going to pass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

but they were in box 1, right?  I don't see them in box 2.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 25, 2014)

Nooo, I just realized I missed a Memebox VIP sale for the tea tree box....I may buy it anyways. *sigh. I've been waiting for that one for a while


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah, not getting the marzipan box

now tea tree on the other hand... will buy if it's still available on the 1st next mth

(overlimit this mth)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope that the Tea Tree box turns out AWESOME for you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hoping for a winner!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is it evil that I secretly hope that greedy people buy a bunch of boxes and then can't get rid of them for more than their retail price and and up losing money because of shipping costs and ebay fees?  :rotfl:
> 
> Also I seriously cannot believe they released more boxes tonight...I don't even have words.
> 
> ...


For me, I don't think it is the number of boxes which is so overwhelming so much as it is the staggered release dates. If I were running Memebox, I think I would do new releases weekly, with the sole exception of Collaboration boxes like the Cutiepie Marzia, special restock events, and major things like that. Those are fine to come out whenever, because they are really targeted towards fans of the specific blogger and/or new customers anyway. But, I honestly think Meme AND their customers would be better off with weekly releases.

1) Sometimes, I want to buy a box, but I hold off because I am nervous they will release something I like better later in the week. Even though they have VIP pricing, I can only order so many boxes, and a lot of times, the concern that I should wait overpowers the desire to take advantage of the $3 off. But then, it can backfire even if I don't want any later released boxes because I'm bitter I can't still get my $3 off. Generally, if I really, 100% know I want the box, I will buy it during VIP pricing (like I did with Tea Tree). If I have any doubt whatsoever, I will wait. But, I won't just buy the box by itself. I will wait until I want several boxes and can use a good coupon code. This does mean that sometimes I lose out on boxes I might have purchased if I wasn't waiting to see what was released later on.

2) Releasing boxes all at once, say on a Monday or Friday, would allow Memebox to make up more value sets. It doesn't seem like Meme loses anything by offering a value set. Otherwise, I don't think they'd offer them. But we all know that for the customers, value sets are wonderful for the upgraded shipping. I would much prefer to buy value sets, but I don't think I've bought one yet (since I cancelled the Tonymoly/Holika bundle). I almost think they'd have better sales if they did a weekly release with LOTS more options for value sets. (Oh wait--I did get Cutewishlist 4 with Dry and Sensitive--but that's all.)

3) If they released only once a week, they could spend more time on Customer Service and on actually planning what goes into boxes. They could focus more on accurate descriptions, so when a weekly release happened, we could honestly compare and contrast what was available.

4) Cancellations--Even if I do buy a box, I am more likely to cancel if I see something released in the same week that I like better. Again, it is all about that lack of ability to do comparison shopping between boxes. Even if Memebox is able to resell boxes that are cancelled, it still takes up their time in processing those cancellations. So it would still be better if they got fewer cancellations to deal with. That could probably happen with a weekly release. 

Of course I know I'm wasting my (figurative) breath here. They seem to be going in the opposite direction. And I too feel a sense of burnout setting in. Meanwhile, the cancellation of Tonymoly/HH has led me to seek out good places to buy what I actually want from online stores. That's not a good thing for Meme. I'm super excited planning an order for next week on payday. The more drawn I am to Korean stores, the less I will have to spend on Memeboxes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone have a 5$ off code they can message me? Multiple welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> For me, I don't think it is the number of boxes which is so overwhelming so much as it is the staggered release dates. If I were running Memebox, I think I would do new releases weekly, with the sole exception of Collaboration boxes like the Cutiepie Marzia, special restock events, and major things like that. Those are fine to come out whenever, because they are really targeted towards fans of the specific blogger and/or new customers anyway. But, I honestly think Meme AND their customers would be better off with weekly releases.
> 
> 1) Sometimes, I want to buy a box, but I hold off because I am nervous they will release something I like better later in the week. Even though they have VIP pricing, I can only order so many boxes, and a lot of times, the concern that I should wait overpowers the desire to take advantage of the $3 off. But then, it can backfire even if I don't want any later released boxes because I'm bitter I can't still get my $3 off. Generally, if I really, 100% know I want the box, I will buy it during VIP pricing (like I did with Tea Tree). If I have any doubt whatsoever, I will wait. But, I won't just buy the box by itself. I will wait until I want several boxes and can use a good coupon code. This does mean that sometimes I lose out on boxes I might have purchased if I wasn't waiting to see what was released later on.
> 
> ...


So much this.

What I think they gain by staggering releases, and why they do it this way, is that it makes it MUCH harder for people to use the 10% off $100 and 15% off $150 coupons. I personally try to wait unless there is something I DESPERATELY want until I can get to at least $100 but ideally $150.  As you say this does mean I miss out on some boxes I want (even unfortunately some I really want) but I have a budget and ultimately, there are enough boxes I do want that don't sell out super quickly that so far this strategy works for me, even if I won't have Cute Wishlist 4. IF they released weekly as you suggest, in all honesty I'd probably end up buying $100 in boxes most WEEKS instead of buying $150 in boxes once a month and then nabbing the one box I feel like I HAVE to have outside of that.

Clearly though I am an anomaly and most (or at least enough) of their base is willing to buy a box here and there on a  frequent basis (since if you only do it once, you can nab VIP pricing plus a $5 code and do pretty well for yourself) for it to be far more lucrative of them to keep releasing boxes in this way.

I do think it's a pity though because I think, as you say, that if they released weekly they could make more value sets and devote more time to planning boxes and customer service.  I think it might potentially also ultimately up their sales and make things sell out more quickly again like they used to, but maybe not.

Anyway that's my take.


----------



## amidea (Sep 25, 2014)

fail. i emailed the help center asking why they took down the VIP pricing for tea tree before the advertised time, and the response i got (from Jill) was:

Hi [me],

We apologize for the broken link!

You will be receiving a working link in a newsletter very soon.

Thank you for your patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

___

not helpful.


----------



## raindrop (Sep 25, 2014)

amidea said:


> fail. i emailed the help center asking why they took down the VIP pricing for tea tree before the advertised time, and the response i got (from Jill) was:
> 
> Hi XXX,
> 
> ...


Ugh, how unhelpful.  I've been waiting for a Tea Tree box, but I just don't think I can bring myself to do it without the VIP price.  That is at least 50% because I'm mad they removed it before the end of the time they advertised.   

Jill is the CS who started calling *me* by the name Jill halfway through our conversation.  I think she is struggling.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 25, 2014)

I just emailed them to ask about the status of last week's restocks - have they been shipped, and do they have a tracking number?

I got this reply:

"Hi ,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

To see if your box has shipped, please see our shipping schedule here:http://us.memebox.com/shippingschedule

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,

Memebox Global Team"


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Sep 25, 2014)

Also, by playing around with the cart, there seems to be at least 3000 collab boxes available.


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

Could someone give me the link to the affliate thread? Thank you! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh no she is doing another next month


----------



## theori3 (Sep 25, 2014)

I got the same exact response and tried to explain the issue again. I think I might send another request through the help center to see if I can get in touch with a more helpful CS representative.

fail. i emailed the help center asking why they took down the VIP pricing for tea tree before the advertised time, and the response i got (from Jill) was:

We apologize for the broken link!

You will be receiving a working link in a newsletter very soon.

Thank you for your patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

___

not helpful.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh no she is doing another next month


Great, can't they take someone who knows at least a bit about Korean skincare and cosmetics? It's not that I have anything against her but it's obvious she's not into Korean stuff and just chooses itsy bitsy tiny cutie colorful things no matter their quality.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol I watched her video and to be honest things look worse in video...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Oh wow! Wasn't Fall and Winter Colours quite popular? Well, it's in stock now, so better grab quick! K-Style 2 and OMG Box 2 are also back!


It is probably sold out by now, but F/W Colors was a great box. That is rare for an all makeup box with Meme.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Btw, if anybody wants to buy eyeliner set - the Makeon Mermaid one, Tosowoong (the manufacturer) sells it on eBay

http://stores.ebay.com.au/tosowoong/

Bidding starts at $13.00-$13.99 and usually ends with with no bid/1 bid (please don't outbid me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

also they listed several auction item at a time, and um, free shipping

note: this is not the Beauty People Snow White one on Cute1


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> This restock is better than last Friday's thats for sure! More raved boxes including scrub 1, tea, earth sea, #15 and even some value sets!


I just wish they'd publicized it like they did for last Friday. I would've loved to have bought a spare Earth and Sea. Oh well. I really don't have the money for it, but I think that may be my favorite box so far! &lt;3&lt;3&lt;3 Earth and Sea!!!


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

Memebox should pick someone, who knows a lot about Korean skincare! The products are neither cute nor good products in my opinion! Please pick some of the bloggers here!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Btw, if anybody wants to buy eyeliner set - the Makeon Mermaid one, Tosowoong (the manufacturer) sells it on eBay
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com.au/tosowoong/
> 
> ...


That reminds me... Must get brush head  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh no she is doing another next month


yeah, I saw that - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I saw that - lol


One big ice shower for me towards memebox


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh no she is doing another next month


 No.. The second box is such a disappointment.. Just no..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

4500 cutie pie boxes left...please please please tell me we won't have to see these linger longer than the nail boxes


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I watched her video and to be honest things look worse in video...





Fae said:


> Memebox should pick someone, who knows a lot about Korean skincare! The products are neither cute nor good products in my opinion! Please pick some of the bloggers here!


The items in the box looked so small when she first showed it. They really should pick someone else or give her more product choices. These aren't really worth it and she even says she's never tried some of them in video and doesn't like some for certain reasons she mentioned. Which makes me wonder if Memebox gives a limited list of items to choose from or something.


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

I did the foot peel on Tuesday and now my feet are really dry. Is it counter productive to put cream on them?


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> 4500 cutie pie boxes left...please please please tell me we won't have to see these linger longer than the nail boxes


To be honest I am ASTOUNDED they thought demand would be THAT high... memebox is really not that big of a company still. 

I think it was a tactical mistake on their part to show what is in the box. I think a big part of the draw to people is the mystery and at this point people's expectations are also HIGH and clearly were not met. Unlike most people here I actually don't think it's a bad box- I think it's a good box, just not a great one and also not as good as her first one.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> 4500 cutie pie boxes left...please please please tell me we won't have to see these linger longer than the nail boxes


hahaha


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> The items in the box looked so small when she first showed it. They really should pick someone else or give her more product choices. *These aren't really worth it and she even says she's never tried some of them in video and doesn't like some for certain reasons she mentioned. *Which makes me wonder if Memebox gives a limited list of items to choose from or something.


and that is really stupid.  I swear, she collaborated a box and doesn't like the items? 

why bother having her name on it?  Does she get paid $$ for it?


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope I can sneak in a little question:

If I use someone's code, does that give them a commission automatically?

(I also click banners- are these the affliate links?)

I'm a little confused! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

codes - no

links - yes - if the link has the affiliate id in it which would have something like ?acc=and some long string of char/numbers


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> I did the foot peel on Tuesday and now my feet are really dry. Is it counter productive to put cream on them?


I am not sure to be honest. When I do the foot peel I just leave it and put lotion on after it's done peeling. My way of thinking is I am putting lotion on dead skin that is going to come off in a few days why waste it.


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am not sure to be honest. When I do the foot peel I just leave it and put lotion on after it's done peeling. My way of thinking is I am putting lotion on dead skin that is going to come off in a few days why waste it.


Parts of my feet feel so scratchy and itchy, that's why I want to put cream on.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> codes - no
> 
> links - yes - if the link has the affiliate id in it which would have something like ?acc=and some long string of char/numbers


I want to make sure I do it correctly too. Say I am on your blog for a new box release and I click a link to go to Memebox, then use one of your 4 digit codes to buy a box, would you get credit for it? Or does that credit happen only on the long string affiliate links for a $100 or $150 order.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> 4500 cutie pie boxes left...please please please tell me we won't have to see these linger longer than the nail boxes


I don't even know why they slapped her face and name on a Memebox. She's a "gamer" with her "famous" youtube boyfriend. I guess having 3 million subscribers was attractive for Memebox, kind of greasy if you ask me, the joys of marketing, and us woman being the prey.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't even know why they slapped her face and name on a Memebox. She's a "gamer" with her "famous" youtube boyfriend. I guess having 3 million subscribers was attractive for Memebox, kind of greasy if you ask me, the joys of marketing, and us woman being the prey.


While I don't know why they chose her initially, her first box was WILDLY popular, at least outside this forum. It would almost have been stupid for them to NOT invite her to do another one, though again,  how they decided to have 5000+ of them  and expect them all to sell is beyond me.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> UGH! Why did I check this before running out the door! Is OMG 2 the good or bad one?


What?! OMG 2 was in there and I missed it??? NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Super upset about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Sep 25, 2014)

I am glad that I didn't like any of the boxes that came out today. I am so broke from buying the Oneplus one phone and SodaStream thingy to make sparkling water to wash my face.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Um okay, so in my opinion the box Marzia got from W2beauty is so much better than the one she collab with Memebox. If the memebox looked anything like the box she got from w2beauty I would so buy it. One cause there's so many cute things and two they are just so much more exciting lol. Not sure if it's just me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Um okay, so in my opinion the box Marzia got from W2beauty is so much better than the one she collab with Memebox. If the memebox looked anything like the box she got from w2beauty I would so buy it. One cause there's so many cute things and two they are just so much more exciting lol. Not sure if it's just me.


Wow, that's a better box! - She kind of creeps me out though, not sure what it is.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

The first thing is a tribble from Star Trek....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I want to make sure I do it correctly too. Say I am on your blog for a new box release and I click a link to go to Memebox, then use one of your 4 digit codes to buy a box, would you get credit for it? Or does that credit happen only on the long string affiliate links for a $100 or $150 order.


all of my links would be affiliate links, so that would work.  If you just go to memebox without going thru my links and entered in one of my $5.00 codes (not the affiliate string code, which you don't need to enter if you use my links, btw), then I don't get credit.  It is only thru my links

the nice thing about using the affiliate links, is that if you do the 100 or 150 purchase, that is automatically discounted and you can stack a promo code - freeshipping, memebundle, $5.00 code...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> all of my links would be affiliate links, so that would work.  If you just go to memebox without going thru my links and entered in one of my $5.00 codes (not the affiliate string code, which you don't need to enter if you use my links, btw), then I don't get credit.  It is only thru my links
> 
> the nice thing about using the affiliate links, is that if you do the 100 or 150 purchase, that is automatically discounted and you can stack a promo code - freeshipping, memebundle, $5.00 code...


Then I did it wrong last week as I used one of your codes. I will remember for next time. I feel bad now that you didn't get credit. But when I bought my first box I did click from your blog so last week when I bought 4 boxes a $5 off automatically popped up so it must have been yours.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Parts of my feet feel so scratchy and itchy, that's why I want to put cream on.


 ooh... Maybe just on the itchy part? Or some kind of cooling gel to calm it down if it's an irritation?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle yes the Blithe has been there for almost a week now. Someone did mention it hours ago about shipping. Only the cute new stuff were free, blithe is still $10.90 otherwise I would have grabbed the yellow and purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

I see.  It appeared when I clicked the "new cute sale crap" link (lol) so I thought it was newly marked down.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Lol should I laugh that someone tagged me in conversation on twitter about memebox?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Dear Memespies,

You created a twitter last week. You should really use it. Your twitter misses you. It feels neglected. It sees all your other social media sites receiving the utmost attention and love, yet it only has 2 tweets. It promises that if you use it with care and love, it'll do wonders for your business. So do visit it sometime soon.

XO

Anonymous


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

I won't say anything negative about whats happening...I will just try to gain as much from this and pay it forward if I can afford it. After all, being able to make someone else happy is a form of luxury itself.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Over 4500 boxes?!?!

I was wondering why they were pushing this box so hard since the collab boxes tend to sell out so quickly....Now I know why.

Memebox must be making a ton of money looking at the contents of that box.

.....I wonder how long it will take to sell out. Isn't there usually only a few hundred or so of each box?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Yes usually a few hundred... Please people buy it as it is annoying and it might deal with issues if it just disappeared... Although I hope it doesn't become monthly.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes usually a few hundred... Please people buy it as it is annoying and it might deal with issues if it just disappeared... Although I hope it doesn't become monthly.


Honestly if there is demand for it I don't mind if it becomes monthly... they are running a business and should do what makes them money.But it is ridiculous for them to expect to release 5000 of these every month and have a market for them, even if they were at a MUCH higher level than they are now.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes usually a few hundred... Please people buy it as it is annoying and it might deal with issues if it just disappeared... Although I hope it doesn't become monthly.


I really hope the push of boxes was just for this release thing and it's just a one time thing.

This happening monthly is just...Ick.

And 4500?! I mean, I can't imagine that many Memeboxers buying it for the content, so will her fans really buy that many boxes? I sort of hope it takes forever to sell so that Memebox will learn a lesson.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

sadly people will buy them as she has a lot of subscribers...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok Fanserviced and anyone else who has ordered through Avecko--I could really use some advice.

I currently have orders I want to place with 3 different Korean online stores (maybe 4). Store 1 is Testerkorea. The total weight of the items there is 491 g before packaging and the shipping cost is only 9,000 won. So I'm thinking it is probably best to order from this store direct to avoid the 10% service fee as the shipping is already fairly low.

Store 2 is G Market. I have no choice but to use Avecko there because at least one of the stores through them (G Market appears to be like Amazon where there are multiple sellers in one online location) will not ship worldwide. As I understand it, shipping within Korea for orders under $150 is a flat rate of $5. But for Store 3, I cannot tell if I would be better off going through Avecko or ordering direct. Store 3 is Koreadepart. The total weight of my items before packaging is 502 g. A 10% service fee would be under $6, but I can't tell what they charge for shipping within Korea. Shipping directly to me would be $13, which is ok, but a bit high. Would I be better off adding those 502 g to my G Market order through Avecko? Should I also add Testerkorea? I am not really concerned with shipping time (I mean, I want it now, but I know I have to wait, lol!). I am most concerned with getting the cost down as low as possible. Thanks for any advice you can provide. I really want to place this order on Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> And 4500?! I mean, I can't imagine that many Memeboxers buying it for the content, so will her fans really buy that many boxes? I sort of hope it takes forever to sell so that Memebox will learn a lesson.


As  4563 are STILL available, I think they are learning it for sure. This is definitely not flying off the shelves as they hoped.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> As  4563 are STILL available, I think they are learning it for sure. This is definitely not flying off the shelves as they hoped.


I see they've put it with some boxes in value sets. The problem is, you can't stick 2 boxes that won't sell together in a value set and expect them to magically become more appealing because they're together. LOL

I suspect we'll see the Cutiepie box bundled with new releases in the future. If they put it with a box where I really, really, really want that particular box and I want it so much with the upgraded shipping, I *might* get it then. I'm not going to pay $7 to ship it by itself as the only thing in there I actually want is the Tonymoly red appletox. It would have to be a situation where I saw getting the upgraded shipping for $7 with that one Tonymoly item as a bonus. Oh well. I'm having more fun picking out my own items right now. I'm kind of hoping I don't want anymore boxes any time soon. #Memeburnout


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> As  4563 are STILL available, I think they are learning it for sure. This is definitely not flying off the shelves as they hoped.


Yeah...That's what I was thinking.

I mean a TON of people waiting and made a HUGE deal out of making sure they were online when it was released, and considering that there was easily FAR more than 500 people waiting for the release...This is not impressive at all. From this point forward, the sales will only decrease, not increase.

@@Heather Hicks I've purchased that appletox as gifts on several occasions when it's on sale. I've never paid more than $5 for it on sale. If you JUST want the box for the packaging and you (it seems that you do from recent posts) make purchases from other Korean skincare sites, it is a complete ripoff to purchase that box. Even at $23. (And if you want the item because of the product, not the packaging, you really should reconsider. It doesn't have very good reviews for a reason, in my opinion).


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I see they've put it with some boxes in value sets. The problem is, you can't stick 2 boxes that won't sell together in a value set and expect them to magically become more appealing because they're together. LOL


Yeah obviously they were counting on it being a LOT more popular than it was. It's not like they thought it would be a dud and they'd pair it with other duds I don't think.  They thought we'd all see it as the next coming of My Cute Wishlist 1 and be fawning all over ourselves to snap it up. Unfortunately for them, a lot of their customers (not just on MUT) seem to be savvy consumers.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah...That's what I was thinking.
> 
> I mean a TON of people waiting and made a HUGE deal out of making sure they were online when it was released, and considering that there was easily FAR more than 500 people waiting for the release...This is not impressive at all. From this point forward, the sales will only decrease, not increase.


Yup. My strong guess is that they started with 5,000, not including the ones they  bundled. So they've managed to sell less than 500 of them (again not including bundles, but I highly doubt anyone much purchased a bundle) so far.

The sad part is that this would be an impressive showing under other circumstances i.e. if they had not gone totally nuts and thought they have 5,000 customers (I frankly doubt that they have that many TOTAL, much less that many that would want to unite to buy any one box).  If they had released only 500 or fewer (as they almost always do) it would be sold out or nearly sold out by now.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

No one is back from school and college in states though... I am guessing some of her demographic is 13 to 19


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

Fae said:


> The next month will be my first month as a VIP! ^^ I hope they give out some points!


Don't count on it Fae. This was my first month as VIP, and I only started buying boxes in August. Nothing. Zip. Nada.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

we only got three in aug too


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yup. My strong guess is that they started with 5,000, not including the ones they  bundled. So they've managed to sell less than 500 of them (again not including bundles, but I highly doubt anyone much purchased a bundle) so far.
> 
> The sad part is that this would be an impressive showing under other circumstances i.e. if they had not gone totally nuts and thought they have 5,000 customers (I frankly doubt that they have that many TOTAL, much less that many that would want to unite to buy any one box).  If they had released only 500 or fewer (as they almost always do) it would be sold out or nearly sold out by now.


Yeah, it would appear it was 5,000. I didn't even take into consideration the bundles! Oh my goodness, this is INSANE!

I also think it would have been better for them to have a box that sells out quickly, ESPECIALLY if this is something they want to do regularly. Even 1,000 would probably take a couple of days or so to sell out, but I think the Marzia fans will probably stop checking this box out after a couple of days, and sales will really die out then. it's going to look really bad if they have this box sitting there when they're ready to try and release another one.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

I worry for what shipping issues they will have in oct too and whether some of the other boxes will be affected if they have issues


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope when they see that this is taking ages to sell out, they won't do another collaboration with her again! (Except for the one, which seems to be settled already!) It's just much less worth than other boxes!


----------



## catyz (Sep 25, 2014)

Did anyone notice that the unboxing pic for Tonymoly is now removed from the site? I wonder if they are going to add more things to it now... uhmmm.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

@@cfisher I added 4000 boxes to my cart for fun....just to see myself getting $10 of affiliates discount. grand total was $120,000.00. cute.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did anyone notice that the unboxing pic for Tonymoly is now removed from the site? I wonder if they are going to add more things to it now... uhmmm.


Highly doubt it.  I think they removed it so that unsuspecting people who haven't seen it might be suckered into buying the box hoping for a good value and good products.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

That was the stupidest move memebox has ever made


----------



## Andi B (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Highly doubt it.  I think they removed it so that unsuspecting people who haven't seen it might be suckered into buying the box hoping for a good value and good products.


I hate to say it, but that's the exact thought I had!


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did anyone notice that the unboxing pic for Tonymoly is now removed from the site? I wonder if they are going to add more things to it now... uhmmm.


I noticed! I think there must have been way too much cancellations.. I do hope they add more things to it to make it better


----------



## catyz (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Highly doubt it.  I think they removed it so that unsuspecting people who haven't seen it might be suckered into buying the box hoping for a good value and good products.


I guess they learned their lesson. I was hoping to see the banila &amp; co spoiler so if it's not good I'll cancel it but I doubt they'll do that now with all the cancellations for TM &amp; HH.


----------



## catyz (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> That was the stupidest move memebox has ever made


It is for them but I think for a lot of people that bought the box, it probably save them money to know it was crappy. I cancelled mine and thank goodness! Cuz I got other boxes that I like and hopefully the contents will be better for those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher I added 4000 boxes to my cart for fun....just to see myself getting $10 of affiliates discount. grand total was $120,000.00. cute.


Use your vip code to get 15% off


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> It is for them but I think for a lot of people that bought the box, it probably save them money to know it was crappy. I cancelled mine and thank goodness! Cuz I got other boxes that I like and hopefully the contents will be better for those!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i cancelled it and got global 18


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher I added 4000 boxes to my cart for fun....just to see myself getting $10 of affiliates discount. grand total was $120,000.00. cute.


When @ mentioned there being over 4500 boxes, I added that many out of curiosity, and sure enough there was still more than 4500 boxes. I seriously couldn't stop laughing at that silly $10 off thing. I'm surprised that doesn't increase at some point.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

Where did you guys find out she is set for another collab box?

And I agree - YAWN.  They really need to find someone else to collaborate with!  Preferably a K-Beauty fan!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

Dying for some pinkaholic unboxings.  DYING.


----------



## Fae (Sep 25, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Where did you guys find out she is set for another collab box?
> 
> And I agree - YAWN.  They really need to find someone else to collaborate with!  Preferably a K-Beauty fan!!


She said so in her memebox unboxing video! (youtube)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I was curious, so I started watching the video posted for the box on Facebook.

I seriously almost died laughing when the very first item she started talking about, she started talking about how it's so sticky and followed this up with "but other than that I do love it."

It would be nice if she was a lot more satisfied with her own selection.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

The girl's  not committed to K- skin care or makeup.

I'm cancelling my stupid box as soon as it's finished processing.

Could someone tell me how to cancel a box? The site is SO vague, it's unhelpful.

Also, not this box but another one- if it's in a bundle of 4 boxes, is it possible to cancel one box out of the 4 or do they get all crazy about it?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/201573745-Can-I-cancel-my-order-before-it-has-been-shipped-

In the CS reply the last words are a link, click them and fill in the form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With bigger orders it depends, as long as its not in a bundle it should be fine...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

Why would anyone do two collab boxes with the same person?? I mean, I was turned off when MAC did a second collab with Rihanna.. I want to see some REAL bloggers. Someone spunky, someone fresh, classy, urban etc, not just cute...  I also wish Memebox  would offer us some of there Memebox Korea boxes with some Chanel products, Benefit etc!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Ok Fanserviced and anyone else who has ordered through Avecko--I could really use some advice.
> 
> I currently have orders I want to place with 3 different Korean online stores (maybe 4). Store 1 is Testerkorea. The total weight of the items there is 491 g before packaging and the shipping cost is only 9,000 won. So I'm thinking it is probably best to order from this store direct to avoid the 10% service fee as the shipping is already fairly low.
> 
> Store 2 is G Market. I have no choice but to use Avecko there because at least one of the stores through them (G Market appears to be like Amazon where there are multiple sellers in one online location) will not ship worldwide. As I understand it, shipping within Korea for orders under $150 is a flat rate of $5. But for Store 3, I cannot tell if I would be better off going through Avecko or ordering direct. Store 3 is Koreadepart. The total weight of my items before packaging is 502 g. A 10% service fee would be under $6, but I can't tell what they charge for shipping within Korea. Shipping directly to me would be $13, which is ok, but a bit high. Would I be better off adding those 502 g to my G Market order through Avecko? Should I also add Testerkorea? I am not really concerned with shipping time (I mean, I want it now, but I know I have to wait, lol!). I am most concerned with getting the cost down as low as possible. Thanks for any advice you can provide. I really want to place this order on Tuesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that adding to the GMarket order only makes sense if you can find significantly lower prices on there. I use Avecko when I find something at least 35% less on a Korean site than on a site I can order from myself. My feelings are changing because Avecko is so much faster than TK registered mail, but if you're looking to save money and the difference isn't huge, a site that ships globally with registered mail (that isn't marking up prices crazily) will be cheaper in many cases.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The girl's  not committed to K- skin care or makeup.
> 
> I'm cancelling my stupid box as soon as it's finished processing.
> 
> ...


I take it you saw that video, huh? I think they should remove that from Facebook if they want to promote the box, haha.

I always just send them an email with the order number in the subject line, then just ask for them to cancel the specific box (or entire order).

Sadly, if it's in a bundle you can't cancel just that one box. You can cancel separate boxes in an order, but nothing in value sets.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> Parts of my feet feel so scratchy and itchy, that's why I want to put cream on.


I recommend soaking them in water only--it will get things peeling. Tuesday was very recently--you're peeling very fast. So try a water soak and then I think that cream will be just fine. At this rate you're going to peel a lot no matter what. ahahah


----------



## Liv (Sep 25, 2014)

Tea Tree was the first box since Step by step skincare that really excited me. Finally caved in and bought it  :blush:


----------



## flushblush (Sep 25, 2014)

My Cute 2 is out for delivery today; it's my first piece of Registered Mail and I'm dying to know if they'll leave it or make me go pick it up. And I'm actually really looking forward to this box - it's disappointing as a "cute" box, for sure, but I'll be using everything except for one item. After my scent boxes, which were total duds for me, a useful box is something fun to look forward to.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> SOME decisions are made for me regarding Memeboxes. I unboxed all my Memeboxes all night long last night.
> 
> It was totally eye- opening to realize that if these were US skincare items, this would be about 3 YEARS' worth of products for me.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your baby. I have a shih tzu and they tend to have skin issues as well, but she is only around 2 years old right now, so she's ok. I saw a cat video where the cat looked like my cat that died last year and I teared up. You never get over missing them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/201573745-Can-I-cancel-my-order-before-it-has-been-shipped-
> 
> In the CS reply the last words are a link, click them and fill in the form  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With bigger orders it depends, as long as its not in a bundle it should be fine...


Thanks so much, MarliePanda.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I KNOW I can cancel this ditzy chick's box but I think my TM box is in a bundle with 3 great boxes that sold out and I wouldn't want to give them up.. Live and learn... I'm really learning a lot about Memebox today. 

I wasn't going to SAY this because it is so naive, but I bought that Marzie box before I realized there ARE any spoilers for it. I've never thought to check new boxes for contents before today. Now I know.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 25, 2014)

I find CutePie incredibly annoying, her voice, the fact that she doesn't seem to know what the products are, etc, etc.  It's like it's an unboxing video not a video for a BOX SHE SUPPOSEDLY CREATED!  The box is crap, too.  That doesn't help.  I mean come on, can't they find someone who knows what products they're selling??


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, it would appear it was 5,000. I didn't even take into consideration the bundles! Oh my goodness, this is INSANE!
> 
> I also think it would have been better for them to have a box that sells out quickly, ESPECIALLY if this is something they want to do regularly. Even 1,000 would probably take a couple of days or so to sell out, but I think the Marzia fans will probably stop checking this box out after a couple of days, and sales will really die out then. it's going to look really bad if they have this box sitting there when they're ready to try and release another one.


I'm hoping they will cancel the 3rd release. But if they don't cancel it, maybe we at least won't see a 4th one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I take it you saw that video, huh? I think they should remove that from Facebook if they want to promote the box, haha.
> 
> I always just send them an email with the order number in the subject line, then just ask for them to cancel the specific box (or entire order).
> 
> Sadly, if it's in a bundle you can't cancel just that one box. You can cancel separate boxes in an order, but nothing in value sets.


She;s a ditzy chick, and apparently Memebox was able to buy her name very cheaply. That's the only reason I can possibly think of to select a non K- beauty blogger to curate an all K- care box. I had NO idea she wasn't aware of the  good K- products. The dawning came with the realization that all the box contents are probably of little value to me.

I hope it is for some people., I hope everyone who ordered it likes what they see in the unboxing. But, they are getting at least one box returned to stock ASAP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did anyone notice that the unboxing pic for Tonymoly is now removed from the site? I wonder if they are going to add more things to it now... uhmmm.


I imagine they just want to attract new customers who haven't seen the spoiler. But...with 4,500 or so Cutiepie boxes to sell, they really should stick the red appletox in the TM box as a surprise extra! If I hadn't purchased TM with the Holika box, I would've kept it. TM was ok for me, but there was literally nothing in the Holika box I wanted and I wasn't willing to keep the whole bundle just for the ok TM box when I could get back a good chunk of change.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Honestly, I just hope they don't stop releasing spoilers/unboxings of collaborations and brand boxes.

I know that they're capable of putting together a collaboration box or brand box that I'm interested in. But I would NEVER blindly purchase such a thing. And I really fear after all of this they may stop doing that.

I really wish they would just make them nakedboxes from the beginning. People will buy those boxes if they see the contents, whether or nor the value is amazing or not. But it would avoid upsetting customers, and it would prevent the inevitable cancellations that occur when they wait to release the spoilers/unboxing.

But they also need to stop putting those boxes up with massive quantities. Let's be realistic here, Memebox.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I imagine they just want to attract new customers who haven't seen the spoiler. But...with 4,500 or so Cutiepie boxes to sell, they really should stick the red appletox in the TM box as a surprise extra! If I hadn't purchased TM with the Holika box, I would've kept it. TM was ok for me, but there was literally nothing in the Holika box I wanted and I wasn't willing to keep the whole bundle just for the ok TM box when I could get back a good chunk of change.


I felt literally exactly the same way about the TM/Holika situation (well, I did want the Heartful Moisture lippie, but I'll just buy my own!).


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I find CutePie incredibly annoying, her voice, the fact that she doesn't seem to know what the products are, etc, etc.  It's like it's an unboxing video not a video for a BOX SHE SUPPOSEDLY CREATED!  The box is crap, too.  That doesn't help.  I mean come on, can't they find someone who knows what products they're selling??


Coffee break with Dani


----------



## engawa (Sep 25, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm hoping they will cancel the 3rd release. But if they don't cancel it, maybe we at least won't see a 4th one.


I actually don't mind! Everyone here on MUT and FB may dislike it but if it gets Marzie's fans to buy it, that's great for Memebox! They can generate more profit and hopefully use that money to make the other boxes better. Hopefully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> She;s a ditzy chick, and apparently Memebox was able to buy her name very cheaply. That's the only reason I can possibly think of to select a non K- beauty blogger to curate an all K- care box. I had NO idea she wasn't aware of the  good K- products. The dawning came with the realization that all the box contents are probably of little value to me.
> 
> I hope it is for some people., I hope everyone who ordered it likes what they see in the unboxing. But, they are getting at least one box returned to stock ASAP.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I watched very little of the video, but I was so put off by it. I think it was MissJexie that pointed this out in another thread, but I agreed that the coffee with Dani box sounded so much more appealing after watching her video about it. This box did not interest me at all, but watching that video just really irked me. She just does not seem at all interested in that box, or the products.

And being familiar with some of those products, I know she didn't select them because of their quality. Some of those products have horrible reputations.

If people see the items and will use them all, then good for them. But I fear most are just buying it as fans, not as people interested in the products.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I find CutePie incredibly annoying, her voice, the fact that she doesn't seem to know what the products are, etc, etc.  It's like it's an unboxing video not a video for a BOX SHE SUPPOSEDLY CREATED!  The box is crap, too.  That doesn't help.  I mean come on, can't they find someone who knows what products they're selling??


I don't care for most of the products in that box, but even I COULD SELL it.  I could make it seem the most exciting damn thing EVER and how exciting is this to get a face cream made of apples and honey!  And it smells like apples too - in such a cute bright red Disney-Apple-Snow-White-Apple jar.  It is sticky, but don't slather it on, ladies!  A little goes a long way and you gently massage it into your skin until it is all absorbed.  Use it as a sleep pack or for a deep conditioner for your face ~ apply thickly, leave on for an hour or two, go chat online with friends and then wipe gently off with tissue, and whatever is left on your face, gently massage in.

instead, oh, it is sticky but I like it.  rolls eyes.

I mean, if you are going to go around with a handle of "cutiepie" then be frigging cute about it!!  Be perky and smile a lot and sell the damn thing.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I just hope they don't stop releasing spoilers/unboxings of collaborations and brand boxes.
> 
> I know that they're capable of putting together a collaboration box or brand box that I'm interested in. But I would NEVER blindly purchase such a thing. And I really fear after all of this they may stop doing that.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Thank goodness Memebox was awesome enough to let us see the collab boxes. I wouldn't want to introduce them to new customers and then get them disappointed, so at least people can decide for themselves.

Also I think Memebox put up that amount because she had millions of viewers on her vids. 5k seems like nothing for 1mil viewers. Maybe they will magically sell out after tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

engawa said:


> I actually don't mind! Everyone here on MUT and FB may dislike it but if it gets Marzie's fans to buy it, that's great for Memebox! They can generate more profit and hopefully use that money to make the other boxes better. Hopefully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they wont though. they'll just release a fourth


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Agreed. Thank goodness Memebox was awesome enough to let us see the collab boxes. I wouldn't want to introduce them to new customers and then get them disappointed, so at least people can decide for themselves.
> 
> Also I think Memebox put up that amount because she had millions of viewers on her vids. 5k seems like nothing for 1mil viewers. Maybe they will magically sell out after tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what is their age?  If they are a bunch of tweens with no cash, what are they thinking?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is their age?  If they are a bunch of tweens with no cash, what are they thinking?


that they haven't found zoella yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that adding to the GMarket order only makes sense if you can find significantly lower prices on there. I use Avecko when I find something at least 35% less on a Korean site than on a site I can order from myself. My feelings are changing because Avecko is so much faster than TK registered mail, but if you're looking to save money and the difference isn't huge, a site that ships globally with registered mail (that isn't marking up prices crazily) will be cheaper in many cases.


Thank you sooooo much for the reply! Hmm...I actually need to cut my order down anyway cost wise. I may just order G Market through Avecko right now, order Testerkorea separately, and wait on the Koreadepart order. Now watch me look back at Koreadepart and see a bunch of things I can only get there that I want right now, lol!


----------



## engawa (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Agreed. Thank goodness Memebox was awesome enough to let us see the collab boxes. I wouldn't want to introduce them to new customers and then get them disappointed, so at least people can decide for themselves.
> 
> Also I think Memebox put up that amount because she had millions of viewers on her vids. 5k seems like nothing for 1mil viewers. Maybe they will magically sell out after tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a comment on Marzia's youtube page where someone says how CoffebreakwithDani would never try to sell a box she doesn't like because she's loyal to her fans. The problem just seems to be that Marzia is getting something out of this and doesn't really care if her young teen fans are spending their savings to purchase her supposedly curated box.

I don't think it's all that bad though. It's their own choice. This kind of shady marketing happens any where and every where. Memebox and Marzia are just acting in their own economic interest.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Also I think Memebox put up that amount because she had millions of viewers on her vids. 5k seems like nothing for 1mil viewers. Maybe they will magically sell out after tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do think, given timezones and the nature of youtube, we will need to wait until tomorrow morning to be _sure_ of _how much _of a dud this was. So far the video has only 14,000 views whereas her first memebox got well over 700,000 views and all of her videos appear to get  AT LEAST 300,000 views.over time. I highly doubt all of her fans who will buy it have already done so.

ETA: She normally also only posts Weds and Sat, so a lot of her fans are wandering around the universe right now, totally unaware that she has posted. We might actually need to wait till Sat to figure out how much of a dud this is.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I just hope they don't stop releasing spoilers/unboxings of collaborations and brand boxes.
> 
> I know that they're capable of putting together a collaboration box or brand box that I'm interested in. But I would NEVER blindly purchase such a thing. And I really fear after all of this they may stop doing that.
> 
> ...


Do they usually show the contents for branded boxes? I didn't think they did that and that's why the reveal for TM and Holika was so surprising. Now for collab boxes, I thought it was normal for them to show what would be in the boxes.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee Break with Dani is more genuine. That's the right word. And why I would purchase her box over CutiePie any day.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

they do on collaborations but not brand boxes... guessing they never will again


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't care for most of the products in that box, but even I COULD SELL it.  I could make it seem the most exciting damn thing EVER and how exciting is this to get a face cream made of apples and honey!  And it smells like apples too - in such a cute bright red Disney-Apple-Snow-White-Apple jar.  It is sticky, but don't slather it on, ladies!  A little goes a long way and you gently massage it into your skin until it is all absorbed.  Use it as a sleep pack or for a deep conditioner for your face ~ apply thickly, leave on for an hour or two, go chat online with friends and then wipe gently off with tissue, and whatever is left on your face, gently massage in.
> 
> instead, oh, it is sticky but I like it.  rolls eyes.
> 
> I mean, if you are going to go around with a handle of "cutiepie" then be frigging cute about it!!  Be perky and smile a lot and sell the damn thing.


See?  I'd buy that from you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

She is so enthused about what she's showing, clearly she doesn't give a s*#t. 

Oh...this is purple..ummm this is sticky.  Ugh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

engawa said:


> I actually don't mind! Everyone here on MUT and FB may dislike it but if it gets Marzie's fans to buy it, that's great for Memebox! They can generate more profit and hopefully use that money to make the other boxes better. Hopefully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh don't get me wrong! If it worked that way, then great!!! If these collab boxes bring in the money and help Meme be financially stronger, I don't mind. I'm just thinking the opposite is going to happen. I think they will end up taking a loss on this box due to the sheer number they stocked (although, the items in it are cheap, so maybe they can at least break even). So if it does result in a loss or break even situation, then I don't want to see #3, #4, etc. But if it does end up being a big seller and moneymaker, more power to 'em!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is their age?  If they are a bunch of tweens with no cash, what are they thinking?


$29.99- $5 discount- $3 sign up= $21.99 

I hope their parents at least give them that much. Worth the price to shut a whiny teen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

can someone tell me what the 10 seconds sheets are a substitute for in my skin care routine


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> $29.99- $5 discount- $3 sign up= $21.99
> 
> I hope their parents at least give them that much. Worth the price to shut a whiny teen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


definitely a good bargain


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

i *evilly* think that there's some sort of marketing plan where there is some designated great box and then some designated dud box with low value to break it even. And the great ones are to motivate people to keep buying. I'm just guessing, for example the green tea box retails at $39 and had quite a low value (imo) it might be a designated dud box.

I might be wrong though.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 25, 2014)

i think it is more what can they get free or really low cost at thae given moment hence the wax box


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> i *evilly* think that there's some sort of marketing plan where there is some designated great box and then some designated dud box with low value to break it even. And the great ones are to motivate people to keep buying. I'm just guessing, for example the green tea box retails at $39 and had quite a low value (imo) it might be a designated dud box.
> 
> I might be wrong though.


My own theory is that in most cases lately, the meme process goes something like this

Meme employee: This idea for a box sounds good to me!

Other meme employees: Yes, excellent, we will offer that box!

Box goes up for sale with shipping date 2 months away. There has been very little if any discussion of what will go in the box and meme employees have so far made no effort to talk to companies to see who might be willing to put something in the box.

Box sells well.

Meme employees: Excellent, the box has sold out! Now what shall we put in it?

Calls and emails are sent to various companies.  There is negotiation.  meme gets what they can get. Sometimes that they can get is AWESOME.  Sometimes what they can get is super disappointing.

Meme has what they have.  They send that out.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think it is more what can they get free or really low cost at thae given moment hence the wax box


Yeah, that made sense.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay, let's say they sell 1,500 more boxes....And a couple weeks from now there's 3,000 boxes left, then 2,000 are left when they need to put up that next collab box....More like 3,000 with the value sets.

If this box doesn't sell out, those products will probably end up in other boxes. And considering those numbers....That's a lot of Memeboxes with at least one of those products in it.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, let's say they sell 1,500 more boxes....And a couple weeks from now there's 3,000 boxes left, then 2,000 are left when they need to put up that next collab box....More like 3,000 with the value sets.
> 
> If this box doesn't sell out, those products will probably end up in other boxes. And considering those numbers....That's a lot of Memeboxes with at least one of those products in it.


I don't know they might just discount the box.

Unlike the nail boxes, I think if they slashed the price on this one people would clear it out.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 25, 2014)

Gosh darn it, USPS left me a pink notice instead of my pink box. Wrong pink thing, postal person! Darn inconvenient registered mail grumble grumble...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I don't know they might just discount the box.
> 
> Unlike the nail boxes, I think if they slashed the price on this one people would clear it out.


I wonder if they would discount it. I mean, wouldn't that make the whole situation look...Really bad?


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 25, 2014)

@@tulosai ic, that would explain all the random contents


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

how many boxes were there for the 1st one?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Umm the cutiepie collab #4 is not really interesting.... anyone getting it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Doesn't interest me in the least, neither did the first one, and I wanted to be excited about it. Oh well.


veritazy said:


> First of all I would like to thank my Mum and Dad, Mr and Mrs K, for not deciding to move to USA. My wallet is safe. Thank you...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So much new stuff this week!!! @[email protected]
> 
> ...


I don't even want to look! I've spent entirely too much money this week on myself when I should be focusing on thinking of something for my husband for our anniversary next week. I'm so bad. 


blinded said:


> I did the foot peel on Tuesday and now my feet are really dry. Is it counter productive to put cream on them?


I have super dry feet and hands in general (from taking some crazy prescription meds in my twenties) and a day after doing the peel my feet were so sore and my toes almost cracking in the creases so I used a moisturizing foot mask immediately, which I go to bed with on every other day anyway. This didn't slow down the process at all. But I did find the best way to sped up the peeling was to put a stopper in the tub while you're showering and let your feet soak for a few minutes, it really speeds up the process. Since I also wear socks and shoes at work all day I would apply a heavy moisturizer and not even rub it in. Hope this helps.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have some coupon codes available if anyone wants it. Just PM me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what is their age?  If they are a bunch of tweens with no cash, what are they thinking?


Kids today have cash and their own debit cards. It's not like when we were kids. Totally different world, lady. 


Kelly Silva said:


> Coffee Break with Dani is more genuine. That's the right word. And why I would purchase her box over CutiePie any day.


I didn't buy her last box, but her video about it was great. If I hadn't bought a gazillion boxes before her release she certainly would have sold me. I personally just didn't need what she was selling. But I adore her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Memebox is panicking on facebook:

"See who else is raving about Memeboc X CutiePieMarzia 2!

Beautyblitz --&gt; goo.gl/1PMCKU
Musings of a Muse --&gt; goo.gl/pS7mDg

If you haven't grabbed yours already, do so right NOW! It will sell out! --&gt;goo.gl/bJEqjP"

So basically... all day they could only find 2 bloggers saying good things about the box AND they are trying to generate hysteria by telling people it will sell out when there are STILL 4524 boxes left.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder if they would discount it. I mean, wouldn't that make the whole situation look...Really bad?


It IS... really bad!

I got my order for the blasted box cancelled by one of the Lovely L Ladies, " Lucy soon after I emailed. :.

I love Lucy.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Kids today have cash and their own debit cards. It's not like when we were kids.


My main [kpop] blog is mostly followed by teenagers and early 20s-ish peeps and they do have money, but they're not able to just drop it in the middle of the night--they often need a bit of time to sort it out (for example, convincing parents to buy it or convincing parents to put it on their credit card/PayPal in exchange for babysitting cash or something). So I think that this particular box might have a much longer life cycle than usual. I ran a tiny eBay kpop shop last year to fund blog giveaways and people were often really confused and upset when a "Back to School" kpop box that I put together sold out in early October--they wanted it for a birthday or Christmas and didn't realize that with just ten total it wouldn't always be around. That said, the cost of storing 4,000 random unsold boxes could get unreal for Memebox, particularly if it throws off the logistics of their other orders. Hmm...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Memebox is panicking on facebook:
> 
> "See who else is raving about Memeboc X CutiePieMarzia 2!
> 
> ...


Make that 4525 now. They just got a cancellation- mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY! Important Meme-lesson learned today!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Memebox is panicking on facebook:
> 
> "See who else is raving about Memeboc X CutiePieMarzia 2!
> 
> ...


Can. Not. Stop. Laughing.

ETA: They offered 30 points to bloggers to blog about it, I think MusingsofaMuse most likely did it for the points. It's not like she was raving about the box or anything of the sort. THAT is the best they could come up with?!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.

KILL ME

From Facebook, not me:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/1003560_10152762081501779_4255796648744814596_n.jpg?oh=c1ce58dc0a73aff6bfc370b7e63c2047&amp;oe=548BA3CB&amp;__gda__=1422260032_9862960a15b359cd9a3d5273f1f2f8a1


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.
> 
> KILL ME
> 
> ...


Gag, don't want that one either.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.
> 
> KILL ME


*hands you oxygen mask*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't care for most of the products in that box, but even I COULD SELL it.  I could make it seem the most exciting damn thing EVER and how exciting is this to get a face cream made of apples and honey!  And it smells like apples too - in such a cute bright red Disney-Apple-Snow-White-Apple jar.  It is sticky, but don't slather it on, ladies!  A little goes a long way and you gently massage it into your skin until it is all absorbed.  Use it as a sleep pack or for a deep conditioner for your face ~ apply thickly, leave on for an hour or two, go chat online with friends and then wipe gently off with tissue, and whatever is left on your face, gently massage in.
> 
> instead, oh, it is sticky but I like it.  rolls eyes.
> 
> I mean, if you are going to go around with a handle of "cutiepie" then be frigging cute about it!!  Be perky and smile a lot and sell the damn thing.


Yes, like a QVC " host" can sell anything and everything under the sun and make you really WANT it. I once bought a $300 roaster oven and a huge set of expensive cookware late one night in addition to the things I used to buy on there. UPS men in a tri-city area knew me as " the QVC girl".. Did I mention that I don't cook?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If a person has watched very good salespeople like QVC has, then they know exactly what to say, how to say it, how to hold the product adoringly, all that.  And if smell is one of the nice properties, then you have to take a deep breath in and go " Mmmm".. 

Dani's box the only collab. box I have and I'm so glad. I like it a lot.


----------



## raindrop (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.
> 
> KILL ME
> 
> ...


That Lailly Steam Pore Pack was in another box I received and it buuuuuuuuuuurned so bad.  I gave it at least 3 chances, but always had to rinse it off immediately because it felt like a chemical burn. So....there's that.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Can. Not. Stop. Laughing.
> 
> ETA: They offered 30 points to bloggers to blog about it, I think MusingsofaMuse most likely did it for the points. It's not like she was raving about the box or anything of the sort. THAT is the best they could come up with?!


*They are BRIBING bloggers with $30 to push a bad product that isn't selling?* That's illegal where I come from.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Is it time to seek a new beauty box somewhere? Does Memebox have new management? ANY management?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *They are BRIBING bloggers with $30 to push a bad product that isn't selling?* That's illegal where I come from.


They didn't dictate what could or couldn't be said about it, just said if they made a post they would get points. Not every affiliate got the offer, only top ones.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *They are BRIBING bloggers with $30 to push a bad product that isn't selling?* That's illegal where I come from.


I read the Memebox Affiliates here and there because sometime's there's non affiliate things in there, and they were posting about it. They sent out the email before they release, and some of the bloggers were saying how they weren't all that into the whole box hype but were going to just do a simple post for the points. Which tells me that bloggers weren't really putting the info out there much at all. I know not all of the affiliates received the email, so not sure how that worked.

I was shocked at the time, since those boxes tend to sell out fast...But now I see why they were pushing this box so hard.

I would feel really bad if I had a blog and had posted about this whole thing, and I have a feeling that a lot of those posts will be deleted.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't watched the Marzia unboxing video yet and I'm so tempted to do a reaction video (like people do for music videos) except it would probably be me just  :wacko2:  the whole time and I don't want to scare anyone with my giant eyes. ahahaha


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I read the Memebox Affiliates here and there because sometime's there's non affiliate things in there, and they were posting about it. They sent out the email before they release, and some of the bloggers were saying how they weren't all that into the whole box hype but were going to just do a simple post for the points. Which tells me that bloggers weren't really putting the info out there much at all. I know not all of the affiliates received the email, so not sure how that worked.
> 
> I was shocked at the time, since those boxes tend to sell out fast...But now I see why they were pushing this box so hard.
> 
> I would feel really bad if I had a blog and had posted about this whole thing, and I have a feeling that a lot of those posts will be deleted.


I am officially an affiliate. So I get most of the emails. I definitely did not get one about 30 points for a blog post re that horrid little box and that dumb little girl.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 25, 2014)

I think the reason they flooded us with new boxes this week is that they want Marzia's fans (or the other new collab) to have a lot of options if they want to try out another box. I mean, as long as you're buying one memebox that's completely spoiled, you might as well have some fun and get a mystery box too. It's overwhelming for their regular customers but it makes sense with a big launch like Marzia.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 25, 2014)

Ooh, they changed it so you can't see how many boxes there are anymore. I tried to put 4525 Marzia boxes in my cart and it says the max is 100. You can still tell if a box is close to selling out, though (because you can add up to 100 boxes), which is the important thing.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Ooh, they changed it so you can't see how many boxes there are anymore. I tried to put 4525 Marzia boxes in my cart and it says the max is 100. You can still tell if a box is close to selling out, though (because you can add up to 100 boxes), which is the important thing.


hHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DEAD. The comments on their facebook regarding the number of boxes left were brutal, they must have panicked.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I haven't watched the Marzia unboxing video yet and I'm so tempted to do a reaction video (like people do for music videos) except it would probably be me just  :wacko2:  the whole time and I don't want to scare anyone with my giant eyes. ahahaha


c'mon giant eyes are attractive lol~ I love reaction vids, especially with puppet cameos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Ooh, they changed it so you can't see how many boxes there are anymore. I tried to put 4525 Marzia boxes in my cart and it says the max is 100. You can still tell if a box is close to selling out, though (because you can add up to 100 boxes), which is the important thing.


ahahaha oh Memebox. Someone put on the FB post about it 'selling out' that there were over 4000 left, and now they do that. Oh memespies...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> hHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DEAD. The comments on their facebook regarding the number of boxes left were brutal, they must have panicked.


Ahahah I know right! Oh silly.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> c'mon giant eyes are attractive lol~ I love reaction vids, especially with puppet cameos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My puppet once reviewed Luckybox 1 &amp; 2 for her YouTube channel...and I think she knows more about Memebox/kbeauty than today's collaborator. WAIT--could Admin Lizzy the puppet be the next Memebox collaborator? Even someone with polyester for skin could probably sell skincare and makeup better, based on the reactions here. ahahahah


----------



## veritazy (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My puppet once reviewed Luckybox 1 &amp; 2 for her YouTube channel...and I think she knows more about Memebox/kbeauty than today's collaborator. WAIT--could Admin Lizzy the puppet be the next Memebox collaborator? Even someone with polyester for skin could probably sell skincare and makeup better, based on the reactions here. ahahahah


She is bubbly and has fantastic hair. I bet her box will be one to watch out for. Admin Lizzy!! I forgotten the name for abit.  :sdrop: Lizzy x Memebox sounds about right haha


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric I did consider that they wanted lots of things available to try to lure in some of those fans to buy more than just that box. And I do think at this point that's probably the case, especially considering how many of those boxes there are. I hope next week is much quieter.

Oh my goodness. There are definitely Memespies amongst us!

I seriously can not stop laughing, they don't want us to know how bad it's selling?!

Memebox is definitely in panic mode now.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 25, 2014)

then maybe they will LISTEN and pick a better collaborator next time, someone who gives a sh*t about Asian beauty products and memebox.


----------



## maii (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh wow, what a miss step for memebox, this is brutal! And hilarious


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

This sort of reminds me of the Jackpot box thing.

Where as soon as they saw us all laughing at the thought of the 10th place boxes, they went into panic mode and got rid of it and then altered the remaining boxes to adjust everything.

Seriously though, to make it so that we can't see how many boxes are left?

They must know they messed up big time.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 25, 2014)

In good news, I received my restocked snail box and it had an extra mask!!!!!! More happy snail goodness!!!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I am officially an affiliate. So I get most of the emails. I definitely did not get one about 30 points for a blog post re that horrid little box and that dumb little girl.


You read my mind


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This sort of reminds me of the Jackpot box thing.
> 
> Where as soon as they saw us all laughing at the thought of the 10th place boxes, they went into panic mode and got rid of it and then altered the remaining boxes to adjust everything.
> 
> ...


Its ridiculous how they altered that, just goes to show you what kind of company Memebox is....


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Its ridiculous how they altered that, just goes to show you what kind of company Memebox is....


I mean, the Jackpot box thing I thought was amusing. But at least it seemed like they were trying to better the situation.

But feeling like they need to hide how many boxes are left? I can't even figure out EXACTLY why, but it really irks me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.
> 
> KILL ME
> 
> ...


thank gawd I don't give a shit about that box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 25, 2014)

I am surprised they would promote the video. You think they would have reviewed it first and said " you need to be more excited and act like you like the stuff"


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

raindrop said:


> That Lailly Steam Pore Pack was in another box I received and it buuuuuuuuuuurned so bad.  I gave it at least 3 chances, but always had to rinse it off immediately because it felt like a chemical burn. So....there's that.


The steam pack is okay on my skin, but I really LOVE the cooling pack.  That one is worth the money.   I have another one as a spare - I hope they have some good sales at the memeshop on it, because it is one of those products I will use and love to have on hand.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank gawd I don't give a shit about that box


I don't know who that person is. What am I missing, please fill me in


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> hHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DEAD. The comments on their facebook regarding the number of boxes left were brutal, they must have panicked.


I am rolling on the floor laughing so hard....

man, when they WANT to, Memebox can move FAST.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I am surprised they would promote the video. You think they would have reviewed it first and said " you need to be more excited and act like you like the stuff"


I was just about to post "I wonder if they'll delete that video, that's definitely not helping their cause!"

What really baffles me, is that this girl has millions of followers and has companies willing/eager to work with her...And that's what she gave them!

I mean, I watched so little of the video...And the construction thing? And saying "I don't like that it's sticky, but other than that it's a good product."


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I don't know who that person is. What am I missing, please fill me in


I have NO IDEA.  I think I saw a Dani video a couple of times before she did her memebox collab, as she looked really familiar - but everyone else so far, a big fat zero.  I got nuthin'


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was just about to post "I wonder if they'll delete that video, that's definitely not helping their cause!"
> 
> *What really baffles me, is that this girl has millions of followers and has companies willing/eager to work with her...And that's what she gave them!*
> 
> I mean, I watched so little of the video...And the construction thing? And saying "I don't like that it's sticky, but other than that it's a good product."


I don't know why she has millions of followers.  Honestly, I don't.    But I am not her target demographic either.  I would rather watch Maria Folds Towels for 18 minutes...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHiKxytbCWk


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know why she has millions of followers.  Honestly, I don't.    But I am not her target demographic either.  I would rather watch Maria Folds Towels for 18 minutes...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHiKxytbCWk


Is this for real?!!! Seriously, this picks me soooo much, that I can't help but keep listening lmao... Why... Why?!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> They are BRIBING bloggers with $30 to push a bad product that isn't selling? That's illegal where I come from.


It's not illegal in the slightest.  They put zero requirements on it other than please post and we'll give you Memepoints if you do.  I wasn't one with an email and I hope all the girls got their points who *did* get the email!  I support my MUT ladies and fellow bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

@@biancardi I don't really understand it either. I saw the video for the Coffee with Dani break, and it actually made me interested in the box (which I had NO interest in when I saw the unboxing). And she seems likable and entertaining. Would I watch her videos? No, it's not really my thing. But I understand why people do.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know why she has millions of followers.  Honestly, I don't.    But I am not her target demographic either.  I would rather watch Maria Folds Towels for 18 minutes...


Omg! Love!  If the mic was not so fuzzy, I'd watch that, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cutie Pie is doing something right, that's for sure.  I have no idea how but good for her!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I don't really understand it either. I saw the video for the Coffee with Dani break, and it actually made me interested in the box (which I had NO interest in when I saw the unboxing). And she seems likable and entertaining. Would I watch her videos? No, it's not really my thing. But I understand why people do.


She didn't sell me on the box... I had half those products in it . 1+1 =2


----------



## had706 (Sep 25, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> In good news, I received my restocked snail box and it had an extra mask!!!!!! More happy snail goodness!!!! Wahoo!!!!


I got mine today and it had the extra mask too! A nice surprise!!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Missha Pure Source masks? They're cheap in the US store and I might pick up a few.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My main [kpop] blog is mostly followed by teenagers and early 20s-ish peeps and they do have money, but they're not able to just drop it in the middle of the night--they often need a bit of time to sort it out (for example, convincing parents to buy it or convincing parents to put it on their credit card/PayPal in exchange for babysitting cash or something). So I think that this particular box might have a much longer life cycle than usual. I ran a tiny eBay kpop shop last year to fund blog giveaways and people were often really confused and upset when a "Back to School" kpop box that I put together sold out in early October--they wanted it for a birthday or Christmas and didn't realize that with just ten total it wouldn't always be around. That said, the cost of storing 4,000 random unsold boxes could get unreal for Memebox, particularly if it throws off the logistics of their other orders. Hmm...


So maybe it's just where we live, which is a pretty wealthy county in Jersey. Not that we're living high end, we're in a condo that used to be two apartments and basically live in a shoebox compared to what I'm used to growing up in the country. I can't believe what people pay to live just a few minutes outside NYC. It's freakin' crazy! But anyway, the kids are spoiled rotten here, it's really quite sad.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Cutie Pie is doing something right, that's for sure.  I have no idea how but good for her!


Yeah she's dating one of the biggest YouTubers there is and they do videos together.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is this for real?!!! Seriously, this picks me soooo much, that I can't help but keep listening lmao... Why... Why?!


  this is why - I discovered this the other week, when a vblogger wanted to use some of pics from global 14 and her site was labeled ASMR.   It was amazing.  I listened to her several of her vblogs.  

*Autonomous sensory meridian response* (*ASMR*) is a neologism for a perceptual phenomenon characterized as a distinct, pleasurable tingling sensation in the head, scalp, back, or peripheral regions of the body in response to visual, auditory, tactile, olfactory, and/or cognitive stimuli. The nature and classification of the ASMR phenomenon is controversial,[1] with a considerable cult following and strong anecdotal evidence to support the phenomenon but little or no scientific explanation or verified data.[2]  from wiki


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Gotta say, for all of the things that irk me about this release and the video, Marzia is not a Memebox affiliate--her link is a regular one. And she was really clear in the first Memebox video that she did that she isn't making money off of these boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Theres a new collab coming too.... in 4 days.
> 
> KILL ME
> 
> ...


Don't we already have this pore pack? Don't dig the polish color, what is the color of the blush and so far the only thing I really want is the chocolate macaroon. No idea what the other product is and too damn lazy to try and figure it out. Just not interested, again. Total collaboration fail, AGAIN, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

Added the CutiePie box to my cart and was about to check out with another 4 boxes but thought I better read about the cutiepie box again since I just woke up...

Scrolled down and saw a picture of the contents.. Praise the Lord I didn't buy it! They've made it look cute enough but it's a bit junk-y. Also the lip crayon has two orange options and I would look like a dead person if I used a violet primer.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

Someone told me (I don't know what the original source was, so I don't know this to be fact) that someone from Memebox implied that they're going to be making it harder for people to cancel boxes in the not so distant future.

I wonder if they would actually do that after all of the cancellations from the Holika Holika and Tony Moly box.

And I also think they're getting a lot of cancellations for this collab box.

ETA: I forgot about the countless people scrambling to cancel their Thumbs Up after the spoilers were released.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was just about to post "I wonder if they'll delete that video, that's definitely not helping their cause!"
> 
> What really baffles me, is that this girl has millions of followers and has companies willing/eager to work with her...And that's what she gave them!
> 
> I mean, I watched so little of the video...And the construction thing? And saying "I don't like that it's sticky, but other than that it's a good product."


Maybe she secretly doesn't like the items in the box either...I mean she did sort of say that in her video too. And maybe she's secretly giving her viewers hints through her unexcited tone and stuff to let her viewers know that this is not the box to buy. Cause from the sound of her video, she didn't have much choice in what she picked for the box if she didn't know most of the items. I've seen her past videos and she have gotten cute, useful and none shitty K makeup and beauty stuff. So she should at least know some k beauty related things. Memebox should go look at the stuff w2beauty have sent Marzia and pick items from there for the future collab box. Cause people are probably more likely to buy those items than this current box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me (I don't know what the original source was, so I don't know this to be fact) that someone from Memebox implied that they're going to be making it harder for people to cancel boxes in the not so distant future.
> 
> I wonder if they would actually do that after all of the cancellations from the Holika Holika and Tony Moly box.
> 
> ...


How can they make it harder to cancel?  We cannot automatically cancel boxes, we have to contact them via the help or email.   By law, we have the right to cancel any purchase we make within a given timeframe.  That said, maybe they shouldn't spoil the boxes so early.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Maybe she secretly doesn't like the items in the box either...I mean she did sort of say that in her video too. And maybe she's secretly giving her viewers hints through her unexcited tone and stuff to let her viewers know that this is not the box to buy. Cause from the sound of her video, she didn't have much choice in what she picked for the box if she didn't know most of the items. I've seen her past videos and she have gotten cute, useful and none shitty K makeup and beauty stuff. So she should at least know some k beauty related things. Memebox should go look at the stuff w2beauty have sent Marzia and pick items from there for the future collab box. Cause people are probably more likely to buy those items than this current box.


I think you have a good point.  I'm thinking the crappy box has more to do with Memebox than Cutiepie, that's for sure.  And I can see that she would have a hard time because she would want to be honest with her followers but not alienate Memebox.  It appears she gets nothing from this monetarily but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> How can they make it harder to cancel?  We cannot automatically cancel boxes, we have to contact them via the help or email.   By law, we have the right to cancel any purchase we make within a given timeframe.  That said, maybe they shouldn't spoil the boxes so early.


I'm wondering if they're going to try to expand the timeframe for cancellations.

I'm really hoping it was just some sort of misunderstand, I'd like to think even Memebox wouldn't pull that.

Maybe they're just mad at us for posting about the 4,500 boxes left.

@@Saffyra I figured Memebox gave out limited options, I mean look at how many repeats there are in the collab boxes. And I think it's unfair to expect Memebox to be able to get their hands on whatever items the person they're doing a collab with wants from the wide world of Korean skincare. But I can't help but think that she could have gotten out of the agreement if she didn't like the products, couldn't she?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think you have a good point.  I'm thinking the crappy box has more to do with Memebox than Cutiepie, that's for sure.  And I can see that she would have a hard time because she would want to be honest with her followers but not alienate Memebox.  It appears she gets nothing from this monetarily but I don't know how true that is.


I think this does make some sense considering there were 5000 of these crappy boxes, and the Coffee Break with Dani box was handpicked by Dani with the exception of one or two items I think. And there were way fewer of those available, and probably less money they were making on them.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 25, 2014)

*Trying to get back into MUT chatting etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

I'm jumping in here without reading all those 100 pages back, I'm gonna read the last 10 pages after my last comment though.

_*Just short Tara update: I'm doing..."oke" for more please pm me or see my .... for more about Tara._

_that's how far I will got here about the subject because it would hurt my feelings if I(we) would get warning points for talking too much about Tara (= another subject than memebox service) I hope you understand._

*The last 3 Memeboxes I've bought are*

- Memebox Special #53 Wine &amp; Cheese Cosmetics 
- Memebox Special #56 K-Style 4 
- Superbox #72 Etude House
_(total: $40,98)_
 
After the spoilers about the Holika Holika and Tony Moly every body had ike hmm cancel etc.
Maybe the Etude House is worse but how can it be. I love Etude House. It's hard to go wrong for me with that brand.
and if so than it didn't costs me that much. Also I'm not gonna buy the Marzia box this time. Looks like cheap stuff.
 
So what else have I missed?


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

I just watched the CPM unboxing video.. That was a little painful. Every item came with a 'but' followed by a negative connotation. 

Cringe.


----------



## ilynx (Sep 25, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted before but there's another spoiler for the yogurt box!

http://us.memebox.com/ships-soon/superbox-56-yogurt


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome back, Marjolein. It's good to see you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 25, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but there's another spoiler for the yogurt box!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/ships-soon/superbox-56-yogurt


Oo thanks! glad I got this box.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra I figured Memebox gave out limited options, I mean look at how many repeats there are in the collab boxes. And I think it's unfair to expect Memebox to be able to get their hands on whatever items the person they're doing a collab with wants from the wide world of Korean skincare. But I can't help but think that she could have gotten out of the agreement if she didn't like the products, couldn't she?


Very true.  I wonder how much lead time she had?  I'm not saying she's totally blameless but we all know how Memebox works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL!  

Memebox is like your scatterbrained best friend who is always late but she's so much fun that you forgive her for it even when it's a nuisance.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but there's another spoiler for the yogurt box!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/ships-soon/superbox-56-yogurt


YES!!  So glad I got this!


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 25, 2014)

Marzia said she will do another one next month O______O.  Someone... help..... us


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 25, 2014)

Btw~ i got the mwave beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  trying to film a video for it haha.  Stupid memory card is not working and natural lighting is slowing slipping away.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Btw~ i got the mwave beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  trying to film a video for it haha.  Stupid memory card is not working and natural lighting is slowing slipping away.


ahhhh OMG mine is still slowly swimming across the ocean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see when you finish filming even if I already know the items lol.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

OMG OKAY. Final Memebox is being ridiculous update from me tonight before I go watch Scandal and forget about this crap.

They have added, in red,bold text to the item description on the memebox page for the box, the following text:

*Hot Item: *Just Arrived! Will Sell Out FAST!!

*Will sell out fast in their dreams, maybe. *

I am astounded they have left that facebook comment up for as long as they have now that we're banned from knowing how many boxes are in stock.  Like someone else said, them covering this up REALLY rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Btw~ i got the mwave beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. trying to film a video for it haha. Stupid memory card is not working and natural lighting is slowing slipping away.


Crazy turn of events: the boxes have entirely disappeared from the MWAVE site (the banner was up on the homepage...yesterday? but the page was gone) and they're now being sold by US-based Sokoglam...for $50 ($10 more). lol


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is why - I discovered this the other week, when a vblogger wanted to use some of pics from global 14 and her site was labeled ASMR.   It was amazing.  I listened to her several of her vblogs.
> 
> *Autonomous sensory meridian response* (*ASMR*) is a neologism for a perceptual phenomenon characterized as a distinct, pleasurable tingling sensation in the head, scalp, back, or peripheral regions of the body in response to visual, auditory, tactile, olfactory, and/or cognitive stimuli. The nature and classification of the ASMR phenomenon is controversial,[1] with a considerable cult following and strong anecdotal evidence to support the phenomenon but little or no scientific explanation or verified data.[2]  from wiki


I love the random non-memebox topics that come up here. I had no idea that tingling sensation had a name. I was enjoying the towel folding video and I couldn't figure out why because I don't care about folding towels at all. Now I need to learn more about this.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 25, 2014)

blinded said:


> I love the random non-memebox topics that come up here. I had no idea that tingling sensation had a name. I was enjoying the towel folding video and I couldn't figure out why because I don't care about folding towels at all. Now I need to learn more about this.


I love ASMR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The binaural videos are the best and even better when they use a 3dio microphone

Tapping and ear cupping sounds so cool and real!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (listen earcupping only with a headphone and not those tiny in-ears, else you don't get the 3d effect on your ears) 

ASMR mostly relaxes me, never gives my those tingles everybody always talks about. I use it to sleep faster if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG OKAY. Final Memebox is being ridiculous update from me tonight before I go watch Scandal and forget about this crap.
> 
> They have added, in red,bold text to the item description on the memebox page for the box, the following text:
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it just irks me that they are acting so ashamed of the whole thing, and actually felt the need to hide such a silly thing from us. As though it isn't already clear to us that they really overestimated this situation.

But to keep pushing it and keep acting like it's going to sell out fast, when we already know better...Come on Memebox, try another tactic already!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I love ASMR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The binaural videos are the best and even better when they use a 3dio microphone
> 
> Tapping and ear cupping sounds so cool and real!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (listen earcupping only with a headphone and not those tiny in-ears, else you don't get the 3d effect on your ears)
> 
> ASMR mostly relaxes me, never gives my those tingles everybody always talks about. I use it to sleep faster if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey I was just thinking of you and wondering how you are! We're happy to see you!


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Crazy turn of events: the boxes have entirely disappeared from the MWAVE site (the banner was up on the homepage...yesterday? but the page was gone) and they're now being sold by US-based Sokoglam...for $50 ($10 more). lol


I wonder if they bought the rest of the boxes from mwave or something?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hey I was just thinking of you and wondering how you are! We're happy to see you!


I'm here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> was stalking a lot of you silently on instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today I'm trying to get back in.. but I see there is lots of things going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox doing naughty things?


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

What is this MWAVE and Sokoglam? should I even ask... Will this cost me more money for pretty items?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

There's a couple new items added to the shop (on sale and cheap) that I think may be in two upcoming boxes. They definitely seem like the sorts of things Memebox would put in their boxes.

This could be in the citrus box:
http://us.memebox.com/royal-beauty-by-lebunny-bleu-collaboration-true-lemon-foot-shower-cool-mist#.VCS-VPldUkc
This could be in the berry box (ALL the scents/flavors are berries):

http://us.memebox.com/kiss-of-berry-tint-lip-balm#.VCS_efldUkc

@@marjojojoleintje Welcome back, you've been missed. I can't even imagine trying to catch up with Memebox after taking some time away, it's so fast paced here. You haven't missed out on anything good, I assure you.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I wonder if they bought the rest of the boxes from mwave or something?


It looks like it--the boxes are shipping from Korea, as did the MWAVE boxes except now they just cost $10 more. http://sokoglam.com/products/k-beauty-box

I'm just wondering why this all happened now--the boxes came out a few weeks ago. harumpf


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a couple new items added to the shop (on sale and cheap) that I think may be in two upcoming boxes. They definitely seem like the sorts of things Memebox would put in their boxes.
> 
> This could be in the citrus box:
> 
> ...


lol thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would be endless reading and never cathing up   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ps I can't click on your links  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> could you tell the names of the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS bedtime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> night night!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a couple new items added to the shop (on sale and cheap) that I think may be in two upcoming boxes. They definitely seem like the sorts of things Memebox would put in their boxes.
> 
> This could be in the citrus box:
> 
> ...


Haha, whoops, the links go to a MUT page of the thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 25, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I love ASMR  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The binaural videos are the best and even better when they use a 3dio microphone
> 
> Tapping and ear cupping sounds so cool and real!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (listen earcupping only with a headphone and not those tiny in-ears, else you don't get the 3d effect on your ears)
> 
> ASMR mostly relaxes me, never gives my those tingles everybody always talks about. I use it to sleep faster if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was just watching random Youtube videos and I am so relaxed and sleepy now. Wonder if this would work on my almost 3 year old who refuses to go to bed?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> What is this MWAVE and Sokoglam? should I even ask... Will this cost me more money for pretty items?


It's a k-beauty box, where it shows you all the products that are included. It used to be sold by Mwave for $40, now sokoglam is selling it and they are selling it for $50. Personally, I think they items are worth it which is why I bought it lol. You can check it out, link's in Fanserviced's quote below. ^^



fanserviced said:


> It looks like it--the boxes are shipping from Korea, as did the MWAVE boxes except now they just cost $10 more. http://sokoglam.com/products/k-beauty-box
> 
> I'm just wondering why this all happened now--the boxes came out a few weeks ago. harumpf


Seems like a good business move to me. I've never heard of Sokoglam until your link lol. This box of awesome goodies can bring them new customers. And maybe Mwave was more than happy to get those boxes off their hands so they don't have to worry about it anymore lol.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> ceredonia said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, whoops, the links go to a MUT page of the thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woops.

Okay, I think I fixed it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

The lackluster response to the items in her own box make me wonder how much choice these collaborators actually have. Does memebox give them like 20 products to choose from and say "ok pick 6-7 items out of these to put in your box" or do they say, "we're going to choose 4 items and you can pick the other two from this selection of products."

Sometimes I wish they would just pick a little tiny blog like me to do a collab so I could really get the low-down on how they do this stuff. Like who would willingly pick a gross cheek room lip gloss and say that it feels sticky in the same breath? 

I would just do a box that was filled with 5-6 tubs of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets or something LMAO


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh dear... I want that box now


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The lackluster response to the items in her own box make me wonder how much choice these collaborators actually have. Does memebox give them like 20 products to choose from and say "ok pick 6-7 items out of these to put in your box" or do they say, "we're going to choose 4 items and you can pick the other two from this selection of products."
> 
> Sometimes I wish they would just pick a little tiny blog like me to do a collab so I could really get the low-down on how they do this stuff. Like who would willingly pick a gross cheek room lip gloss and say that it feels sticky in the same breath?
> 
> I would just do a box that was filled with 5-6 tubs of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets or something LMAO


What bothers me about that though, is the fact they go through with it. I mean, shouldn't they just refuse to do it?


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> ahhhh OMG mine is still slowly swimming across the ocean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to see when you finish filming even if I already know the items lol.


Filming didn't work out.  I need a better memory card :S.  Sigh.  But i will do the usual blog post


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

I am glad you all like that towel folding video!! lol 

This is the vblogger who wants to use some of my global 14 pics - she did one for collagen and it is amazing - I did get the tingles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4pU-F2sMDY&amp;list=UU8OwlKvwoxQ-aMobz1oUriQ

I have to say, back on memebox, Whole Grains 2 is BETTER imho than the original.    Anyone else get it?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

@@biancardi I just received mine today and I was really pleased with it.

I posted that whitening cream a few days ago saying it was in the "Featured in Memebox" section but hadn't been in a box yet, but I was REALLY surprised to see it in the Whole Grains box.

I did grab a restock of Whole Grains 1, and prefer the second one as well.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What bothers me about that though, is the fact they go through with it. I mean, shouldn't they just refuse to do it?


Maybe they have to sign a contract of some sort before they find out what items would be included in the box


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 25, 2014)

_They added a CutiepieMarzia tab to the website bar. I'm gonna die this is the most hilarious thing_


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> _They added a CutiepieMarzia tab to the website bar. I'm gonna die this is the most hilarious thing_


oh my sainted aunt.  That is just AWFUL.   I guess my suggestion to can Cutiepie went down the drain...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

I...

Speechless.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 25, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> _They added a CutiepieMarzia tab to the website bar. I'm gonna die this is the most hilarious thing_


Today is legitimately making me rethink my relationship with Memebox... this is all just too much.

I do wish we could see how many boxes have sold now. Her youtube video has jumped from 14,000 all the way to 117,000 hits in about 5 hours, so it is possible a lot more people have ordered.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 25, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Today is legitimately making me rethink my relationship with Memebox... this is all just too much.
> 
> I do wish we could see how many boxes have sold now. Her youtube video has jumped from 14,000 all the way to 117,000 hits in about 5 hours, so it is possible a lot more people have ordered.


I'm wondering the same thing, honestly.

I just realized that the CutiePie section may have been created just to get fans to buy those multibox sets.

Maybe it's not a sign of regular cutiepie box releases.

....Maybe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm wondering the same thing, honestly.
> 
> I just realized that the CutiePie section may have been created just to get fans to buy those multibox sets.
> 
> ...


oh, I hope so!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am glad you all like that towel folding video!! lol
> 
> This is the vblogger who wants to use some of my global 14 pics - she did one for collagen and it is amazing - I did get the tingles
> 
> ...


This is amazing. I got 30 seconds in before I subscribed. I think I need to stop watching now or else I'm going to pass out at my desk, but this is like pzizz app-level relaxation. omg i can barely type im ... sleeeeep


----------



## avarier (Sep 25, 2014)

oh dear. trying to catch up on posts. I finally get healed from oral surgery and start substitute teaching again.. and kids give me the worst possible flu I have EVER had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my life!

I kinda want that tea tree box.. weird because the other day I was thinking of suggesting that for a theme! However it ships so late and I may be moved far away by then.. I don't want to deal with address change issues if that's the case. I will console myself with another purchase I'm sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And oh sweet jesus, what a marzifailure! I laughed pretty hard when I saw them saying on fb it was going to sell out.. LOL. I think I am going to avoid lucky boxes for a while.. I suspect those are going to become dumping grounds for nail polish and marzi boxes.

Hope they get the message and inv Dani to do another box. She is so wonderful and has such a good personality.. AND KNOWS HER STUFF! She is very, very serious about not promoting things she doesn't like. I saw that miguhara.com posted the clip from her unboxing where she talks about the BP cream on their main page. I am very happy she has done so well.. impressive the places you can go nowadays with things like youtube.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Seems like a good business move to me. I've never heard of Sokoglam until your link lol. This box of awesome goodies can bring them new customers. And maybe Mwave was more than happy to get those boxes off their hands so they don't have to worry about it anymore lol.


It's a really good move, but basically drop shipping an existing beauty box and bumping the price up 25% seems a little... &lt;_&lt;   My hope was that if a bunch of us bloggers got this box and loved it, there might be hope for grassroots sales and season two of the box at the $40 pricepoint, but that's doubtful now.

BUT there's other kbeauty box news today: Peach and Lily just released their own (self-curated) box--the first spoiler item is Banila Co Clean It Zero. I wanted to try that anyway yay! The box is $49 with free shipping (six full-size products, one travel set, ships from NYC). I'm allll over this one. Here's the link: http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box

It's interesting that on the day Memebox has a massive disaster and releases a cheapo high-profile box, these two US-based companies introduce higher end (higher priced!) boxes that have the potential to be really well done. Interesting. I think this means that kbeauty fans will have more options!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

Regarding* SokoGlam*, my favorite K- beauty article comes from Charlotte Cho, co-founder of SokoGlam.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think this is the most important article for me in terms of keeping K- skin care in focus, so it's relevant to a Memebox thread..

http://intothegloss.com/2014/04/korean-beauty-skincare/

I have it bookmarked, and although I've almost memorized it, I still find such good advice in the instructions. I have bought most of the products mentioned because of her extensive knowledge of what's good.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone told me (I don't know what the original source was, so I don't know this to be fact) that someone from Memebox implied that they're going to be making it harder for people to cancel boxes in the not so distant future.
> 
> I wonder if they would actually do that after all of the cancellations from the Holika Holika and Tony Moly box.
> 
> ...


Wow! Guess that means I'll be buying less. :/


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's a really good move, but basically drop shipping an existing beauty box and bumping the price up 25% seems a little... &lt;_&lt;   My hope was that if a bunch of us bloggers got this box and loved it, there might be hope for grassroots sales and season two of the box at the $40 pricepoint, but that's doubtful now.
> 
> BUT there's other kbeauty box news today: Peach and Lily just released their own (self-curated) box--the first spoiler item is Banila Co Clean It Zero. I wanted to try that anyway yay! The box is $49 with free shipping (six full-size products, one travel set, ships from NYC). I'm allll over this one. Here's the link: http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box
> 
> It's interesting that on the day Memebox has a massive disaster and releases a cheapo high-profile box, these two US-based companies introduce higher end (higher priced!) boxes that have the potential to be really well done. Interesting. I think this means that kbeauty fans will have more options!


THANK YOU for the info on Peach and Lily's seoulcialite box. I just ordered 2.  I love Peach and Lily and I think this will be amazing. I hope it's the first of a monthly box.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 25, 2014)

I understand that some people don't like the cutiepiemarzia box, but that is no reason to attack the girl herself. I thought we were a civilised community, right, guys?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> THANK YOU for the info on Peach and Lily's seoulcialite box. I just ordered 2.  I love Peach and Lily and I think this will be amazing. I hope it's the first of a monthly box.


Doesn't it look great?!?! I love the idea that it's an introduction to the things they're going to stock in the shop--it's a very cool idea. I looked around their shop and their selections look so nice--this looks like a NICE box in the making!

I think I was primed to buy something a bit more upscale after having to look at the CutiePie box all day urgh.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am glad you all like that towel folding video!! lol
> 
> This is the vblogger who wants to use some of my global 14 pics - she did one for collagen and it is amazing - I did get the tingles
> 
> I have to say, back on memebox, Whole Grains 2 is BETTER imho than the original.    Anyone else get it?


Oh. my.  I had no idea this was a thing.  I totally tingled and nearly fell asleep at my keyboard!

And I did not get Whole Grains 2 and agree it's better.  Wish I had it...


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Doesn't it look great?!?! I love the idea that it's an introduction to the things they're going to stock in the shop--it's a very cool idea. I looked around their shop and their selections look so nice--this looks like a NICE box in the making!
> 
> I think I was primed to buy something a bit more upscale after having to look at the CutiePie box all day urgh.


I tried to resist.  I promise I tried really hard.  For maybe five minutes.

Got it.

What's the riddle (or did you already figure it out)

A sign of adventure and world travels, sailors would wear, these decorative gems show we care. Let us know if you've figured it out!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

OMG Memebox Korea now has a Dermocosmetic box...how much you wanna bet it will not contain a bunch of random brands that exist only on export sites


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's a really good move, but basically drop shipping an existing beauty box and bumping the price up 25% seems a little... &lt;_&lt;   My hope was that if a bunch of us bloggers got this box and loved it, there might be hope for grassroots sales and season two of the box at the $40 pricepoint, but that's doubtful now.
> 
> BUT there's other kbeauty box news today: Peach and Lily just released their own (self-curated) box--the first spoiler item is Banila Co Clean It Zero. I wanted to try that anyway yay! The box is $49 with free shipping (six full-size products, one travel set, ships from NYC). I'm allll over this one. Here's the link: http://www.peachandlily.com/products/seoulcialite-box
> 
> It's interesting that on the day Memebox has a massive disaster and releases a cheapo high-profile box, these two US-based companies introduce higher end (higher priced!) boxes that have the potential to be really well done. Interesting. I think this means that kbeauty fans will have more options!


Ooo it sounds promising. I will get it tomorrow lol. Since it's their 1st box, I think it'll be good cause they want to attract customers. Plus, I've been wanting to try that cleanser too! Do you have any idea what the special surprise could be? They left a hint at the bottom but I can't figure it out lol


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I tried to resist.  I promise I tried really hard.  For maybe five minutes.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...


Ugh I would sell my soul right now to have $50 float down from the heavens so I could get that box...it looks like it's going to be absolutely amazing!

(Also guys, let us try to keep the chat about non-memebox related things to the Korean Skincare/Beauty thread! This one is huge-mongous enough as it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG Memebox Korea now has a Dermocosmetic box...how much you wanna bet it will not contain a bunch of random brands that exist only on export sites


How do you manage to see the boxes available on the Korea site? It always redirects me  :angry:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> (Also guys, let us try to keep the chat about non-memebox related things to the Korean Skincare/Beauty thread! This one is huge-mongous enough as it is! )


@@MissJexie So sorry!!! You're right--this thread is major!

Question: is it ok for Memebox Korea discussions to happen here (in the context of global Meme?)? I've been meaning to ask.

@@Saffyra Turquoise.

Hmm--now back to Memebox. Well, we've had a pretty wild day. What's the thing Memebox could do to get you really excited and come back strong from this? I feel like this release was a massive error and I see that people purchasing from my affiliate links today bought the Tea Tree box in a ratio of 2:1 over the Marzia box (YES, THOSE ARE MY PEOPLE WOO!). So with all of these new competing boxes and all of these Mememissteps, what would get this party back on track?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> How do you manage to see the boxes available on the Korea site? It always redirects me  :angry:


http://www.memebox.com/boxHistory/


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@MissJexie So sorry!!! You're right--this thread is major!
> 
> Question: is it ok for Memebox Korea discussions to happen here (in the context of global Meme?)? I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> ...


No problemo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And in regards to the Memebox Korea stuff- I don't see why not. This thread has become a general Memebox discussion thread and their Korean site is still Memebox, so go for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> http://www.memebox.com/boxHistory/


Oh my... Some of these boxes look amazing. I'm beginning to see that what is offered to us is just a drop in the ocean of what Memebox can provide


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@MissJexie So sorry!!! You're right--this thread is major!
> 
> Question: is it ok for Memebox Korea discussions to happen here (in the context of global Meme?)? I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> ...


Some really awesome boxes? They've also got some healthy competition now. Maybe they should try and release less boxes all at once. Overwhelming existing customers is not a good thing. 

Or what they could do is to add 1 or 2 awesome items to the Marzia collab box. They could be like "Wow so many of you have purchased our collaboration box with Marzia. Our Meme team is so impressed that we want to include an extra surprise or two for all of you who buys this box! (Then they can tell people what those surprises are and make sure they are the selling points of the box. For those of you who haven't bought the collab box yet, don't fret, because we still have some left! Get yours today before they are all gone!"   Something like that with good 1 or 2 add ons can help sell this box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@MissJexie So sorry!!! You're right--this thread is major!
> 
> Question: is it ok for Memebox Korea discussions to happen here (in the context of global Meme?)? I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> ...


My answer about Memebox getting back in the "happy zone" might be different from Memeaddicts who were in on the early boxes.

But for me, it would be to re-release more of the really GREAT boxes at times when people in the USA are normally awake to buy them, like they did once... 

I think that would be a nice start for a lot of us. I'd like to pick up several Globals and several themed boxes too.

*As for going forward,  I have well over a dozen boxes bought but not yet shipped, so the most direct answer would be: effective, good brand products which fit the theme of the box. *

I think that's what we all want, and I think that's what Memebox is all about when all is said and done, and put into perspective of " Wow" and " Ugh" factors. Lots more " Wows" for me personally!1 I've been very lucky.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Or what they could do is to add 1 or 2 awesome items to the Marzia collab box.


That would be brilliant. Omo! Actually--what would be crazy cool is if they had multiple awesome bonus items and people only got one hhhahahah--I suspect that some people would buy multiples to try to get their favorite item! hhhahaha But that would just be more insanity. Urgh--that means that this is what's going to happen, right? ahhahaa


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone think there will be new releases tomorrow? There usually are on Friday, but there's been so much going on this week! I'm hoping for some VIP points to use...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I would think so... If so only a couple of hours to find out... Already Friday here


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 26, 2014)

I really just want the Tea box re-restocked. I'm sad I missed out on that today.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would think so... If so only a couple of hours to find out... Already Friday here


I was just thinking about that. I know they've skipped them before, but usually when there was some other release.

I really think they'll release a couple of boxes (or quite possibly 3). Especially since they're trying to take full advantage of those CutiePie boxes. I figure they planned on it doing much better,and most likely will want new boxes for those new customers to buy..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Way too many releases this week and only one that interested me was global 18


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

Well I think they will do boxes today or in an hour . As it's Fridays. But this is the last call gor November shipped boxes so I expect 28 or 30 November shipped . Monday will bring more exciting boxes hopefully as it is December shipping dates . So I hope we get some festive or wintery boxes coming through soon. If no boxes wow me today I'm off to buy a new Korean box


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My answer about Memebox getting back in the "happy zone" might be different from Memeaddicts who were in on the early boxes.
> 
> But for me, it would be to re-release more of the really GREAT boxes at times when people in the USA are normally awake to buy them, like they did once...
> 
> ...


VERY well put! I think I have exactly a dozen boxes coming. With the exception of the 3  restocks that should be here tomorrow (yah!) I don't know what is in them. If more of them are great, I'll be likely to buy in the future. Too many duds, and I won't buy much if at all. I too would like more restocks. That said, I did find a few items I want elsewhere just because I got tired of waiting on those restocks. So now, I might not buy all of the restocks I'd originally have purchased if they'd done better with the big 'restock event' they hyped up for last Friday. Still haven't found that darned tea tree essence though, lol!

We'll see. I just want good, hard to find and/or not so well known products, I suppose. Stuff that is really effective and impressive. I feel like I've already found some stuff I like and I've gotten more educated about the more well known brands and items. I guess they need to find a way to cater to new customers, while at the same time offering more sophisticated boxes for existing customers. The trick will be trying to figure out what boxes are designed for what audience. Of course, with Cutiepie being a naked box where we know everything in it, it is easy to stay away. Hmm...maybe getting better at writing the descriptions and following through on them is key. They have got to work on that, I think.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Well I think they will do boxes today or in an hour . As it's Fridays. But this is the last call gor November shipped boxes so I expect 28 or 30 November shipped . Monday will bring more exciting boxes hopefully as it is December shipping dates . So I hope we get some festive or wintery boxes coming through soon. If no boxes wow me today I'm off to buy a new Korean box


I have pts but nothing I want to buy atm


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope for some VIP points today!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

and days to spend them.... grrr


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Well I think they will do boxes today or in an hour . As it's Fridays. But this is the last call gor November shipped boxes so I expect 28 or 30 November shipped . Monday will bring more exciting boxes hopefully as it is December shipping dates . So I hope we get some festive or wintery boxes coming through soon. If no boxes wow me today I'm off to buy a new Korean box


I'm wondering this, too. Today's VIP page is still just hanging out with the Superlucky box on it, so hmm. http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip

I made a gif that summarizes...everything for people who don't have time to read all the pages from today



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

lmao @fanserviced....


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

That does mimic her enthusiasm for the products quite nicely.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

why would you put your name against something you don't like if no money was changing hands?

Lol, but tbh in my case it wouldn't work even if it was.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> why would you put your name against something you don't like if no money was changing hands?


Is there a reason that no one thinks she was paid to do this in some way? 

And her being paid to do it, really wouldn't help her cause, haha.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That would be brilliant. Omo! Actually--what would be crazy cool is if they had multiple awesome bonus items and people only got one hhhahahah--I suspect that some people would buy multiples to try to get their favorite item! hhhahaha But that would just be more insanity. Urgh--that means that this is what's going to happen, right? ahhahaa


I think they should give away Memepoints, with everyone guaranteed to get at least 5 with a Cutiepie box. Like, you buy a box, and you are guaranteed to get at least $5 to use on a future purchase. If you are lucky, you might get $10, $15, $20, on up to maybe $250 as the grand prize, but you won't know how many you'll get until your box arrives. The brilliant thing about that is that they don't have to directly reduce the price of the box. If someone buys a box and gets a $5 coupon (which is what Memepoints really are), they might not use it. If they don't use it, then Memebox just sold a Cutiepie box for full price--yah for them! But if they do use it, then Memebox gets another chance to impress that customer and they get more money from that person with a new order. Would I buy Cutiepie for the chance to get a ton of Memepoints? Well, I don't know. For one thing, I'd want them to spell out how many of each amount of points would be available. I'd want more than 1 or 2 chances at getting $100 or more. I mean, there are 4,000+ boxes! And, again, it would have to be in a value pack with another box I wanted. But yeah, I could see tossing the box in with a value pack where I want the other 1 or 2 boxes, knowing I'd at least get $5 in Memepoints to use later and if I get lucky, it could be more. But...and this is a BIG, BIG but...they should not do it by giving out codes for $5 off which everyone knows you can get anyway if you google search for it. They also shouldn't make the Memepoints from the Cutiepie boxes expire. Let them sit there. For the new customer who came just for their favorite blogger, they might come back unexpectedly and say 'well, I do have that $5 off' and they'll make a purchase. For those of us who did take the gamble, could you imagine all the jokes about finding the Willy Wonka golden ticket that would go around? haha (Just brainstorming...and I really should go to bed now!)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh. Em. Gee. Memebox announced six minutes ago on fb that for each day of the first week of CPM2's sale there will be a different full-size mystery gift. Lololololol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh wow.

Memespies are clearly amongst us!

I guess that answers our question about whether or not those boxes have started to pick up speed!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Ever feel like you are being watched

To be honest we know that there are spies here


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I think they should give away Memepoints, with everyone guaranteed to get at least 5 with a Cutiepie box. Like, you buy a box, and you are guaranteed to get at least $5 to use on a future purchase. If you are lucky, you might get $10, $15, $20, on up to maybe $250 as the grand prize, but you won't know how many you'll get until your box arrives. The brilliant thing about that is that they don't have to directly reduce the price of the box. If someone buys a box and gets a $5 coupon (which is what Memepoints really are), they might not use it. If they don't use it, then Memebox just sold a Cutiepie box for full price--yah for them! But if they do use it, then Memebox gets another chance to impress that customer and they get more money from that person with a new order. Would I buy Cutiepie for the chance to get a ton of Memepoints? Well, I don't know. For one thing, I'd want them to spell out how many of each amount of points would be available. I'd want more than 1 or 2 chances at getting $100 or more. I mean, there are 4,000+ boxes! And, again, it would have to be in a value pack with another box I wanted. But yeah, I could see tossing the box in with a value pack where I want the other 1 or 2 boxes, knowing I'd at least get $5 in Memepoints to use later and if I get lucky, it could be more. But...and this is a BIG, BIG but...they should not do it by giving out codes for $5 off which everyone knows you can get anyway if you google search for it. They also shouldn't make the Memepoints from the Cutiepie boxes expire. Let them sit there. For the new customer who came just for their favorite blogger, they might come back unexpectedly and say 'well, I do have that $5 off' and they'll make a purchase. For those of us who did take the gamble, could you imagine all the jokes about finding the Willy Wonka golden ticket that would go around? haha (Just brainstorming...and I really should go to bed now!)


This isn't a bad idea, if any boxes came with coupon codes that could be used to redeem points I would be much more inclined to consider them, often what tips me over the edge when it comes to spending money on memebox is having points to spare.


----------



## seachange (Sep 26, 2014)

On Facebook there is an "exciting announcement" for a mystery gift with the marzipan box Who can guess what it will be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

hope girl item or something from cheek room? or a sheet mask, since they class 1 as a full sized item in a superbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

or the soapberry cleanser that is in loads of boxes


----------



## seachange (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> hope girl item or something from cheek room? or a sheet mask, since they class 1 as a full sized item in a superbox or the soapberry cleanser that is in loads of boxes


My first guess was a nail box


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That would be brilliant. Omo! Actually--what would be crazy cool is if they had multiple awesome bonus items and people only got one hhhahahah--I suspect that some people would buy multiples to try to get their favorite item! hhhahaha But that would just be more insanity. Urgh--that means that this is what's going to happen, right? ahhahaa


Do you ever feel like you are getting pretty good at seeing the future and you're not sure if it's because there are peeps creeping on the forum or due to delusions related to sleep deprivation on account of Memebox releases?

High five to @@Mimimaro, nailed it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Those nail boxes are an pain in the butt if included in european parcels... they get opened her they will probably destroy your parcel due to our regulations.

If that was the freebie it would be potentially a nightmare


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a feeling today's releases will take a bit longer, because they're most likely adding to the email right now to give out information on that darn box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Tbh among long term customers and affiliates it has caused nothing but issues...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

And what do you know, in their recent comments it says they're working on a newsletter to send out now.

Arghhhhh. Stop talking about that box, just give us our new pretty pink boxes!

(And restocks. Now THOSE are something we could actually get excited about!)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

With a decent box it will sell fast.... without this sort of promo


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

sorry free gift means still a no buy, to be fair i have commented on Facebook to jo lee, on a page comment about the box she was asking for thoughts ,i laid it bare ,i said like @@marliepanda did , i gave it straight,

also i know a friend blogger of her other half ,she gets paid for all her posts as its her main job, her followers are a by product from who the famous boyfriend is , so to say memebox don't pay her or she doesnt benefit is wrong, no good or professional bloggers you tuber etc don't charge especially when someone says hey i want you to do a limited edition box for us.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> On Facebook there is an "exciting announcement" for a mystery gift with the marzipan box Who can guess what it will be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nail polish. dont cha know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :bandit:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> With a decent box it will sell fast.... without this sort of promo


I can't help but feel like any box would struggle with that many listed though.

I mean, Memebox doesn't quite have that audience, does it?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

The difference is a lot of bloggers are more selective than this woman is and only really back what they like or doing side projects like starting make up brands or writing books


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ever feel like you are being watched
> 
> To be honest we know that there are spies here





seachange said:


> On Facebook there is an "exciting announcement" for a mystery gift with the marzipan box Who can guess what it will be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





fanserviced said:


> Do you ever feel like you are getting pretty good at seeing the future and you're not sure if it's because there are peeps creeping on the forum or due to delusions related to sleep deprivation on account of Memebox releases?
> 
> High five to @@Mimimaro, nailed it.


OMG this is too funny, I was wondering what would happen if I woke up tomorrow and find something like that by Memebox. There are definitely spies here. @ I feel like they stole an awesome idea of ours or something lol.

 Did anyone here buy the Marzia box already? If so, would you mind sharing the newsletter Memebox will soon send you about which bonus item you got? I'm curious ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

oh yes please... tell me if i can predict the future too.... come on cheek room or hopegirl.... maybe the hopegirl blush with the applicator that breaks...

but on good side my uk food box should come today so i can at least stop moaning a bit... i hope.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Ladies, I think we're being a little bit unfair. I mean Memebox did say the item would be a value of $30. Obviously they're not going to just send us a nail polish or Hope Girl lipstick.

I'm thinking that expensive pore pack.

(....You know, the one that seems to cause skin irritation.)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, I think we're being a little bit unfair. I mean Memebox did say the item would be a value of $30. Obviously they're not going to just send us a nail polish or Hope Girl lipstick.
> 
> I'm thinking that expensive pore pack.
> 
> (....You know, the one that seems to cause skin irritation.)


Draaaaaaaaaaaaaag lololololol


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

The other thing is you can't add more than 100 boxes to a basket now so it's not possible to see how many there are unless it's fewer than 100. Wanna bet it's because of some comments here on the lines with: 'Who'd buy a poor box even if they say it'll sell out when we know there are still over 4,000 available'? LOL


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Draaaaaaaaaaaaaag lololololol


I have to be honest, I am REALLY curious to see what the free gift will be.

I'm seriously expecting it to be whatever they are most desperate to clear out from their warehouse.

(Which would be nice, really. One less thing we have to worry about in any future Jackpot boxes!)

@@Paulina PS They definitely did it because of what they read on here, or on Facebook. Some ladies from MUT actually posted comments on Facebook laughing at how they were claiming the boxes would sell out soon and pointing out there was more than 4,500 boxes left. Then they "magically" changed our ability to check!

ETA: I can't find the comments about how many boxes there were on Facebook anymore.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

yes i will come home from work today and then read all the updates from here for the day while eating from my degustabox and hopefully it will have drink in, jane will pm a photo i hope so i can drool over it at work,

still think ,nail polish each day in a different colour, followed by sarahs choice  or what the name is mask , then pure smile,

if it was bounce cheese cream or melted cheese or booskin i would buy the box ,give the box away and keep the cream,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, I think we're being a little bit unfair. I mean Memebox did say the item would be a value of $30. Obviously they're not going to just send us a nail polish or Hope Girl lipstick.
> 
> I'm thinking that expensive pore pack.
> 
> (....You know, the one that seems to cause skin irritation.)


nail polish box free then,


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Whoa woke upto like 100 more posts and a free item insta announcement. lol

Okay, I hope memebox sales improved this time.

Surely spies are sweating bullets going through this forum lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> nail polish box free then,


That I would believe....And I considered it....

But, this is Memebox we're talking about.

Those polish kits are obviously worth at least $70 each. 

@@veritazy Don't leave us hangin', what did the email say?! I didn't get an email, is it only being sent to people who bought the box?


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

If they put the BeautyPeople's snow white edition 2 eyeliners in there, I would totally buy it. B/c that's what I wanted from the 1st marzia box and the 1st cute box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes i will come home from work today and then read all the updates from here for the day while eating from my degustabox and hopefully it will have drink in, jane will pm a photo i hope so i can drool over it at work,
> 
> still think ,nail polish each day in a different colour, followed by sarahs choice  or what the name is mask , then pure smile,
> 
> if it was bounce cheese cream or melted cheese or booskin i would buy the box ,give the box away and keep the cream,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ditto to you too. I haven't had a text or email but mine is usually in that first batch


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Memebox, since you're here, let me give you some advice: now is not the time to be coy about what these gifts are, clearly. If you've got impressive things to (cough) round out the boxes, let us know more details because based on past experience we don't assume the best.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ditto to you too. I haven't had a text or email but mine is usually in that first batch


yep 2 texts and email so it here by 12 , via parcel force , hope it good, . no new boxes today ,i feel this cutie pie has bombed and they are gonna have to spend today and weekend upsetting ,i feel we may see points for buying, if new boxes arrive it will be bundled with her box in one way or another ,so that will cut sales even more,


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

you ladies crack me up


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I am annoyed that we are told we get vip points every month as a vip and they are still no show


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox, since you're here, let me give you some advice: now is not the time to be coy about what these gifts are, clearly. If you've got impressive things to (cough) round out the boxes, let us know more details because based on past experience we don't assume the best.


Honestly, I'm 99.99% certain that if this free gift was a great gift, they'd be bragging about it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Wait, who am I kidding?!

They JUST pulled that "free gift" idea out of nowhere (okay, out of here most likely).

Their customer service reps and whoever works on their newsletter, are all in the warehouse trying to find an item that they have 5,000+ off that they can pass as having a $30 value.

In other words, something that costs at least a few dollars in Korea. So there goes their rather massive stock of Pure Smile and Hope Girl. 

This could take some time.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That I would believe....And I considered it....
> 
> But, this is Memebox we're talking about.
> 
> ...


Not an email, sorry!!! It was the instagram post. I checked my email after so I was confused hm. I didnt buy the box.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably no boxes tonight then so as not to take away "traction" on the CutiePie box...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wait, who am I kidding?!
> 
> They JUST pulled that "free gift" idea out of nowhere (okay, out of here most likely).
> 
> ...


they dont need 5k though just enough of each item for the seven days


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Not an email, sorry!!! It was the instagram post. I checked my email after so I was confused hm. I didnt buy the box.


Haha, I was a bit confused, I didn't think you'd buy that box. 

I guess they're still working on that newsletter. I don't think we'll be getting it anytime soon.

@@Jane George Ohh, I misunderstood.


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I really do hope they don't mess this second chance up. They've got some pretty good competitions popping up lately


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Insta did say we will get a different full-sized gift each. Meaning it is 5000 random products with a 'memevalue' of $30. At least they are trying to add on the value because that was the largest complain: not being substantial enough.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Haha, I was a bit confused, I didn't think you'd buy that box.
> 
> I guess they're still working on that newsletter. I don't think we'll be getting it anytime soon.
> 
> @@Jane George Ohh, I misunderstood.


I thought they said a different one for each day of the week after release


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Celebrate our 2nd collaboration with CutiePieMarzia with our Free Mystery Gift Week! $122 Worth of stuff for only $23!

Everyday, you’ll get a different free full-sized mystery gift (each with a retail value of over $30!) with a purchase of our Collaboration #4 CutiePieMarzia 2 Box!

Blow up some balloons and hang some streamers - it’s time to celebrate (with a full-sized mystery gift!) Oh, the suspense!

from facebook.... no streamers for me


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

Pure smile then cheap and plenty of


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Blow up some balloons and hang some streamers - it’s time to celebrate (with a full-sized mystery gift!) Oh, the suspense!


Oh my goodness.

They're trying SO hard to make this box sound exciting.

I'd be more interested in the balloons and streamers.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Well, I really do hope they don't mess this second chance up. They've got some pretty good competitions popping up lately


true!! Stuff some BB cushions into thenext global coz I will rave it like hell LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yeah, points to VIP..why are the benefits dwindling.

Also, on another news, my scentbox is lost for a month now. This person *Jill *(I gave her 2 chances, I did not reveal any name here before) replied to my first email with copy-and-paste message calling me_ Mindy _or something (not my name) to check their shipping schedule. Wtf? I know my box should ship 29/8.

On the second email, she replied that 'tracking number wil be updated once it ships'---another automated response. That was 2 days ago. I don't think I will ever get my box, will I? Open a dispute?  :angry:


----------



## Sunnyday (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm a long time lurker (and purchaser cause of you guys). I'm glad I didn't end up getting this box even though I wanted the first one.

I'm seriously surprised that memebox can actually afford to put something else of $30 value into this box. Makes me wonder how much profit they make on full priced boxes. Well, I can't wait to find out what some of these products can be.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> They're trying SO hard to make this box sound exciting.
> 
> I'd be more interested in the balloons and streamers.


Well, unless they put the* Blithe Patting Water* in. Yeah. I will help them promote it hahhaa.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Sunnyday said:


> Hi, I'm a long time lurker (and purchaser cause of you guys). I'm glad I didn't end up getting this box even though I wanted the first one.
> 
> I'm seriously surprised that memebox can actually afford to put something else of $30 value into this box. Makes me wonder how much profit they make on full priced boxes. Well, I can't wait to find out what some of these products can be.


First lesson in Memeland...

Memebox value should not/does not reflect an item's actual value.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I am not sure it is a uk thing but this month loads of boxes have launched


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

wow half nine and no new boxes


----------



## Sunnyday (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> true!! Stuff some BB cushions into thenext global coz I will rave it like hell LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And yeah, points to VIP..why are the benefits dwindling.
> 
> ...


My floral box finally came yesterday so maybe it will miraculously show up for you tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



cfisher said:


> First lesson in Memeland...
> 
> Memebox value should not/does not reflect an item's actual value.


Hahah, I was trying to be optimistic/give them another chance.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Sunnyday said:


> My floral box finally came yesterday so maybe it will miraculously show up for you tomorrow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The tracking number is not even updated for centuries... I don't think so..

And tmr is a saturday.people dont work in central Eu.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Sep 26, 2014)

I wonder if I will ever get my floral box! ^^


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 26, 2014)

@@veritazy you make me really wanna try the blithe patting water

would buy the box(es) if that is the freebie


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@veritazy you make me really wanna try the blithe patting water
> 
> would buy the box(es) if that is the freebie


I love it, because it is one of the best product I have tried in a long run.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it is not easy to get them online and shipping tends to be expensive.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

If they were giving Blithe I'd probably get it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Fae said:


> I wonder if I will ever get my floral box! ^^


Ahhh so I am not alone..



Jane George said:


> I am not sure it is a uk thing but this month loads of boxes have launched


Gahhh I wish someone could proxy for me. 

Want that Little Paris box. T_T I wrote to ask for more European countries to be opened.


----------



## Fae (Sep 26, 2014)

I added the peach and lily box to the cart and wanted to check out! It added about 10 usd tax! Is that normal?


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Sep 26, 2014)

I made the mistake of buying this box right at 9am thinking it would sell out quickly then watched Marzia's YouTube video and rushed to cancel. I have emailed them twice today to cancel my box with no response. Is this normal?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

They are slow atm... The help centre on the page might be quicker though


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

New boxes! No email, no promo, no nothing! Ahh, the perks of being Meme VIP...


----------



## Renata P (Sep 26, 2014)

There are 2 new boxes, but no promotion and even no mailing.

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/63-skincare-elixir#.VCU8QlfJAv4
http://us.memebox.com/superbox/current-boxes/73-f-w-natural-makeup#.VCU9fFfJAv4

Yesterday we had VIP "promotion", today they don't even pretend...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I'm quite casual with all this memedrama going on (memobox marzia grr, prices, mysteries etc)

_--&gt;I just look at the box and think hmm does it matches me.. no, well then I'll wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's how easy it goes. No frustrations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

Do feel free to share your frustrations though, just sharing my point of view  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I do wish they would include a little tiara in our princess editions xD just to make us feel special!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Also I wish they would make a *Kdrama box *one time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  &lt;---- Memespies!!


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 26, 2014)

I think there are two new boxes up.. or they completely slipped my radar (most likely).

Skincare Elixir 

F/W Natural Makeup


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> There are 2 new boxes, but no promotion and even no mailing.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/63-skincare-elixir#.VCU8QlfJAv4
> 
> ...


That makeup box could be fun but also be a total disaster but I'm waiting for memepoints before spending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

*grumbles about non vip pricing while baking*


----------



## Renata P (Sep 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> That makeup box could be fun but also be a total disaster but I'm waiting for memepoints before spending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memepoints? I hardly remember what memepoints are


----------



## Leja (Sep 26, 2014)

Renata P said:


> There are 2 new boxes, but no promotion and even no mailing.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/63-skincare-elixir#.VCU8QlfJAv4
> 
> ...


Oh no $ 3 off for VIP? I wonder if that means, we are getting 3 VIP-Memepoints today ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh must be all the drama putting them off the sales and benefits.

F/W no makeup could include 







Maybe..from the description. Or god forbid, cheekroom.

I don't think it will be It's skin or Pony's palette otherwise they would have spoiled it/ heavily advertise.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh must be all the drama putting them off the sales and benefits.
> 
> F/W no makeup could include
> 
> ...


I thought it could be Pony's palette, if I was sure, I'd get it. But you're right, it'd be too much of a good thing probably.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 26, 2014)

whoa that made me drool... is this a good quality palette?

however, i'm worried that natural means highlighters and BB creams, which are already piling in my drawer as i rarely use them


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I thought it could be Pony's palette, if I was sure, I'd get it. But you're right, it'd be too much of a good thing probably.


Pony is so high profile and we kept asking for her to collab. Memebox would have done it like the korean site and plaster her face all over. No way they are going to add it into the $23 box. Unless I am wrong, I will eat my words by chewing this computer screen.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Pony is so high profile and we kept asking for her to collab. Memebox would have done it like the korean site and plaster her face all over. No way they are going to add it into the $23 box. Unless I am wrong, I will eat my words by chewing this computer screen.


Unplug first and take lots of pics if you have to do that. I am debating elixir box


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> whoa that made me drool... is this a good quality palette?
> 
> however, i'm worried that naturall means highlighters and BB creams, which is piling in my drawer as i rarely use them


You can find them here: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/eye-makeup

Its the IDEEB 4 color eye shadow. Not sure of the quality..never received any from this brand.

I think people would be happy if they can get the drww Eye makeup set. We did get the lip and cheek one in the previous Meme pouch. 

This is just guessing work, but from the description it seem to suggest; a base/foundation/BB/CC, brightener/highlighter, eye palette/shadow, primer. Could be wrong though. The skincare elixir one I can't guess...too vague.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> My first guess was a nail box



hahahaha

chokes on coffee!


----------



## rubik (Sep 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I think I'm quite casual with all this memedrama going on (memobox marzia grr, prices, mysteries etc)
> 
> _--&gt;I just look at the box and think hmm does it matches me.. no, well then I'll wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's how easy it goes. No frustrations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
> 
> ...


I would so buy a kdrama box my number one item to put in there would be the lipsticks Jeon Ji Hyun uses in My love from the stars. (iope water fit no 44).


----------



## Liv (Sep 26, 2014)

Since I love everything skincare, the skincare elixirs looks somewhat appealing but really Memebox!? No VIP pricing and no mail to annonce their launch? They should keep up with their new and exciting launches instead of over-advertising the failbox that is the CutiePie box. 

I'm a hopeless dreamer and still expect some memepoints this month and exciting restocks.


----------



## migasa (Sep 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> On Facebook there is an "exciting announcement" for a mystery gift with the marzipan box Who can guess what it will be?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pure Smile Lip Gloss :w00t:

Only 35$ :laughno:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

The value set is there for the 2 new arrivals - it is 6.00 off (under the normal value set tab)  I wonder if someone was taken off the normal releases to work on the CutiePie Disaster and didn't finish with the VIP pricing...

I am glad neither of these boxes are appealing to me.  Natural makeup - what does that mean? Neutrals?  I love neutrals but I have so make UD naked palettes that I don't want another unless it is one I can pick out personally.   If it means the no-makeup look, forget it.   I never mastered the no-makeup look, and when I did try it, people would ask me if I was ill! lol.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

That peach and lily box looks fun but I'm worried about customs. Might email them as ask what they mark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> That peach and lily box looks fun but I'm worried about customs. Might email them as ask what they mark  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does it ship internationally?


----------



## Leja (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Does it ship internationally?


Shipping internationally is around $25, this is why i didn`t order it


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

I like both of the new boxes but I REALLY can't justify buying boxes every day and with no points or VIP sales at that. 

What's more, I'm pretty angry with them for not rewarding VIP customers in any way these days. They promise points and don't give any through the whole month and now they even took VIP pricing from us. At the same time they invest so much time and - probably - money in promoting the Cutie box which is really lame and will be bought by some teenagers as a one time purchase. 

I just feel they don't care about their loyal customers who order heaps of boxes at all.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't even see a peach and lily box  :blink: 

Ignore me, it's late, I'm tired and I hardly know what I'm doing at the best of times.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

Leja said:


> Shipping internationally is around $25, this is why i didn`t order it


Thank you, it's way too much for me, too...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

That P&amp;L box does tempt me.....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 26, 2014)

Uhhh, really want skincare elixirs.. But I want some kinda discount first


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I am happy that Mask 5 &amp; Free From Oil &amp; Trouble 4 is shipping today!  Since I got the value set, that means I will get it monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I love express shipping.  I don't know why Memebox doesn't offer it on multiple in-stock boxes (if you buy 2 or more in stock boxes, express shipping is automatically applied to your order and shipping is only 6.99)

but they don't do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

my 'my honey box' has just arrived with my beautynetkorea order


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my 'my honey box' has just arrived with my beautynetkorea order


woooo we get to see unboxing pics? *readies phone to stalk your IG*

I love haul pics. They calm me LOL


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Uhhh, really want skincare elixirs.. But I want some kinda discount first


yeah...I think only worth it if you buy it with value set...

I hope this is not how it will be from now on: no vip, just discounted value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

lol they are desperate to shift these nail boxes

http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/shop-value-sets/elizavecca-milky-piggy-set-free-my-fair-lady#.VCVd0BYsDIU


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah but only two items from beautynet. have to wait til little one is in bed to unbox though


----------



## Moey (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I like both of the new boxes but I REALLY can't justify buying boxes every day and with no points or VIP sales at that.
> 
> What's more, I'm pretty angry with them for not rewarding VIP customers in any way these days. They promise points and don't give any through the whole month and now they even took VIP pricing from us. At the same time they invest so much time and - probably - money in promoting the Cutie box which is really lame and will be bought by some teenagers as a one time purchase.
> 
> I just feel they don't care about their loyal customers who order heaps of boxes at all.


 
@@Paulina PS I am totally with you on this. In fact I was JUST thinking that I've finally come to the realization that they just DON'T care about their customers and no matter how much we complain, they are not going to change. I think I will be cancelling about $850.00 worth of orders today and spend my money with companies that actually give a rats a** about their customer's satisfaction.  :bringiton:


----------



## yunii (Sep 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Uhhh, really want skincare elixirs.. But I want some kinda discount first


I want some VIP points first. It is already the 26th still no announcement of points. Are they planning to give to us on the 29th and have until 30th to spend?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

$850 wow


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

i need to stop eyeing stuff up on beautynet... i cant remember who to blame for introducing me to that shop though


----------



## Moey (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> $850 wow


 
Yeah. I'm actually pretty embarassed. I've spent over 3k since Feb all the while witching about their customer service. Ya would have thought I would have learned my lesson long before this.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

i will never count up how much i have spent as i would cry


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

Canadian customs is playing games. My scrub box has been there for 3 days. Now I'm going to have to wait until Monday at the earliest to get it. This new shipping is so slow, even without the delay in customs it's taken more than a week longer than it used to.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

anyone buy the luckybox with a cape?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone buy the luckybox with a cape?



????  what cape?  lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry it was how i pictured super luckybox


----------



## Andi B (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone buy the luckybox with a cape?


I did...but I have issues... :wacko:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone buy the luckybox with a cape?


I got it..but I hope its not made of the empties from the recent fb contest erm... some are just posting for points? I never heard people rave about some of the products. Idk if I should have gotten thumbs up bloggers instead.


----------



## amidea (Sep 26, 2014)

definitely tempted by the skincare elixirs box, but also pretty annoyed at their vip treatment (or lack thereof), so im refraining for now.  that's pretty lame.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well the need for a cheap box to bump my order over $150 got the better of me and I ordered the L.Vidia nail box. I think this was the best of the 3 and for me I really can not have too much nail polish!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, lookie at this:

"★10 Lucky Winners for MEMEBOX EMPTIES★

Congratulations!! 
*We've rounded up all of your best-loved Memebox empties, and stay tuned for a near-future Memebox Empties box!!"*

We totally called THIS one yesterday. Not sure how to feel about it yet..


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think them not giving us VIP pricing on the new box is kind of a slap in the face from yesterday when we were nailing them about the marzipan box  lol -


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think them not giving us VIP pricing on the new box is kind of a slap in the face from yesterday  lo


You bet it's a slap in the face. I just made VIP status Sept. 1. And usually I haven't decided about the new boxes until the VIP pricing is over because of the time zone differences.. I was roaring ready on all engines to buy that Elixer box until they put it in a bundle with more makeup ( prob.Hope Girl,  Cheek Room or those drab brown palettes in the shop.).

*That's TACKY, MEMESPIES!!!*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Need opinions, as I am so used to being a " brand conscious" person, but it doesn't seem to go so well with Memebox sometimes. And I'm still relatively new to their special branded boxes for sure. 

*What about the Etude House box? Buy or no-buy? *


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> We totally called THIS one yesterday. Not sure how to feel about it yet..


What did we call on? Maybe I missed something. 

And idk about EH. If you love the brand and its products, and have a code lying around then by all means muster some courage to buy it~ I do think brand boxes are quite...er...slump-y.

I love Holika Holika, but not as much as I love Innisfree or Too cool for school love. And it was mostly make up, although they have wonderful skincare to offer. So I cancelled and decided I can get the skincare I wanted myself. It was the first ever box I cancelled.


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 26, 2014)

Damn it, I want three of the new boxes that came out, but there are no VIP points ( that were promised monthly!), VIP early sales or any other incentive for me to buy them. Sorry, Memebox. Next move is on you.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> What did we call on? Maybe I missed something.
> 
> And idk about EH. If you love the brand and its products, and have a code lying around then by all means muster some courage to buy it~ I do think brand boxes are quite...er...slump-y.
> 
> I love Holika Holika, but not as much as I love Innisfree or Too cool for school love. And it was mostly make up, although they have wonderful skincare to offer. So I cancelled and decided I can get the skincare I wanted myself. It was the first ever box I cancelled.


Thank you for the advice about EH.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yesterday or maybe the day before, when people were doing the " empties" FB posts, several of us speculated that it would be for another Memebox. The hope was expressed that no one would post a Pure Smile gel item.. that sort of not- great empty, because it would not be great to have another little package of goo in a box related to Meme- customer empties. 

From what I remember, though, the list was mostly good to really, really good.. I asked about a Secret Key jelly face product which someone posted as an empty, and was told it was a great product in an early box I didn't have a chance to buy, so that's probably why I remember the speculation as to why Memebox was asking people to post about empties. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA- I felt really sad when MB had posted the photo of the cat blush compact on the Holika Holika promo, then revealed the box contents and it wasn't there. You have to wonder what their thinking was on that, as I think most people would have liked the cute compact a lot.


----------



## boxnewbie (Sep 26, 2014)

Trying to catch up reading all the posts:

@@biancardi - you're killing with those videos. lol!! The whispery voices and the tapping, omg. And they're not the same person? hahaha!

On another note, I'm about to lose my VIP status if I don't purchase another box by the end of the month.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Trying to catch up reading all the posts:
> 
> @@biancardi - you're killing with those videos. lol!! The whispery voices and the tapping, omg. And they're not the same person? hahaha!
> 
> On another note, I'm about to lose my VIP status if I don't purchase another box by the end of the month.


You're not missing much with the VIP if you do lose it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Trying to catch up reading all the posts:
> 
> @@biancardi - you're killing with those videos. lol!! The whispery voices and the tapping, omg. And they're not the same person? hahaha!
> 
> On another note, I'm about to lose my VIP status if I don't purchase another box by the end of the month.


don't worry. you can get codes from people on here, there seems to be no points this month and vip links are always posted here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

biancardi beat me to it lol.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't know much about Etude House. I guess it's Google time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't know much about Etude House. I guess it's Google time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Etude House have really cute packaging.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yesterday or maybe the day before, when people were doing the " empties" FB posts, several of us speculated that it would be for another Memebox. T


I thought memebox flat out said that they were using the info to plan another memebox? I didn't think that was speculation but kind of a fact based on what they said, which was "p.s. we're planning to make a box out of this event, so this is another good opportunity to tell us what you really liked" 

I don't think they were subtle about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think memebox has made some big mistakes over the past 24 hours but how costly they will be for them in the long or even short term is unclear. I do think it's a mistake to isolate their 'loyal' buyers at this juncture, since they are no longer the only game in town and since a lot of their more loyal buyers are becoming savvy about how to get the korean products they want on the internet. The main thing they do or could have going for them over the other new boxes is subscriber loyalty.  To lose that now could be very very hard to recover from.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I can get free shipping if I want small orders elsewhere so if I want a smaller order of korean products I won't go to them

will still get their global boxes and mask boxes though


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't know much about Etude House. I guess it's Google time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for enlightening me! Yeah I do wonder if the empties is actually the Super Luckybox, because I hope not now that I have seen the whole list. Not criticizing people's choice, but its just my personal preference. And I hope the winners are random because I dont see many/ any in fact MUTers winning.

I've got the EH Blotting pact from memebox memepouch and I adore it! Almost bought it myself so I was glad to see it in the box! Score.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can get free shipping if I want small orders elsewhere so if I want a smaller order of korean products I won't go to them
> 
> will still get their global boxes and mask boxes though


Globals and Masks boxes are the way to go! and it wont break the bank, I think I'm going to purchase the Elixir box though.

I would love this!! The Korean boxes look soooo much better than the ones we get..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I loved the heartface sleeping pack and the bounce cheese cream as well as the hair treatment from h and b 1


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Globals and Masks boxes are the way to go! and it wont break the bank, I think I'm going to purchase the Elixir box though.


i might if it doesn't sell out before my withdrawal. otherwise cest la vie


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

My honeybox unboxing is on the review thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

FREE BOX
Elizavecca Milky Piggy Set + Free Memebox : My Fair Lady

$63.00 
 
If there trying to get rid of the Nail Polish boxes, how about jacking the prices down a bit.... 63$ for this??? yea... They should have marked it for 30$ IMO if there that desperate,is just ridiculous imo.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I thought memebox flat out said that they were using the info to plan another memebox? I didn't think that was speculation but kind of a fact based on what they said, which was "p.s. we're planning to make a box out of this event, so this is another good opportunity to tell us what you really liked"
> 
> I don't think they were subtle about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think memebox has made some big mistakes over the past 24 hours but how costly they will be for them in the long or even short term is unclear. I do think it's a mistake to isolate their 'loyal' buyers at this juncture, since they are no longer the only game in town and since a lot of their more loyal buyers are becoming savvy about how to get the korean products they want on the internet. The main thing they do or could have going for them over the other new boxes is subscriber loyalty.  To lose that now could be very very hard to recover from.


We're both right. I saw the Memebox part of the question before they added this postscript.. Or I skipped over it.

"p.s. we're planning to make a box out of this event, so this is another good opportunity to tell us what you really liked"

I think Memebox's decision to release boxes today with no VIP very small discount is strange. It makes me wonder if they are micro-managing the financial charts, and with the apparently poor sales of the Marzie box, they cut the discount out today. It's not a happy day in Memeland for me. I hope it gets better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> FREE BOXElizavecca Milky Piggy Set + Free Memebox : My Fair Lady
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/shop-value-sets/elizavecca-milky-piggy-set-free-my-fair-lady$63.00


yep, they are pushing those nail boxes.  Both of those milky piggy items are GREAT. 

they did this free box thing with the herbal box too as that didn't really sell too well either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> FREE BOX
> 
> Elizavecca Milky Piggy Set + Free Memebox : My Fair Lady
> 
> ...


offer at $45 inc. postage and I'd think about it memespies....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't bought any boxes in over a month! Most of them haven't even appealed to me. I think I might just wait until the boxes are spoiled and the buy the products I like from other (more reasonably priced) places...like the Holika Holika oil cleanser! It makes more sense to me to just buy individual items instead buying boxes since I don't (or can't) use 90% of the items that come in them.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, they are pushing those nail boxes.  Both of those milky piggy items are GREAT.
> 
> they did this free box thing with the herbal box too as that didn't really sell too well either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


they did it with from nature as i got it free when i got a tosowoong bundle... it was odd though as that was a spankingly good box


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh god, those nail boxes. I wonder if they've sold any? I don't know why the ever thought ONE was a good idea, let alone THREE.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I haven't bought any boxes in over a month! Most of them haven't even appealed to me. I think I might just wait until the boxes are spoiled and the buy the products I like from other (more reasonably priced) places...like the Holika Holika oil cleanser! It makes more sense to me to just buy individual items instead buying boxes since I don't (or can't) use 90% of the items that come in them.


That's what I will be doing for most boxes. They usually always restock them anyways and by than people have already un - boxed them so you know what you are going to get. Just buy the ones you like when restocked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its a win-win.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Oh god, those nail boxes. I wonder if they've sold any? I don't know why the ever thought ONE was a good idea, let alone THREE.


There target market is Westerners lol We buy anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not in this case though.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's what I will be doing for most boxes. They usually always restock them anyways and by than people have already un - boxed them so you know what you are going to get. Just buy the ones you like when restocked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its a win-win.


I  mean I honestly know just buying the box is a better deal...but I'm so overloaded with products I'm not using. I can't ever seem to find what I'm looking for to swap, which is a good sign because it means the products I'm after are good and no one wants to swap! And when there are restocks of fantastic boxes, they will be mine!

I love using memebox as an inspiration as well as you ladies here. It gives me so many things to lust after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There target market is Westerners lol We buy anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not in this case though.


That's actually true. I mean this website is actual proof that we will buy anything they throw our way.

I just find it really odd. I can't imagine paying that much to have a bunch of nail polishes, etc shipped from Korea. In my mind, that's the one type of beauty product we do better.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Thanks for enlightening me! Yeah I do wonder if the empties is actually the Super Luckybox, because I hope not now that I have seen the whole list. Not criticizing people's choice, but its just my personal preference. And I hope the winners are random because I dont see many/ any in fact MUTers winning.
> 
> I've got the EH Blotting pact from memebox memepouch and I adore it! Almost bought it myself so I was glad to see it in the box! Score.


Ehem, I'm one of the winners but I don't know if I should say so because y'all probably won't be happy with my choice - it was Enesti Rice &amp; Milk Foaming Cleanser from Milk Box  :blush:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

On a positive note, I've recently bought items from 3 K- beauty sites other than Memebox.

And every one of them has either cheated me with refunding because they had almost everything I ordered go OOS due to extremely slow processing, OR they advertised one thing and totally sent leftovers. ( buy ANY combo of 3 boxes of MBD masks- and instead sent 3 boxes of the same mask).

This is a positive post because Memebox has never goofed up my orders. I know it may happen, as it is a long way from there to here, but I think they are dependable and very honest with refunds. The box I cancelled yesterday was refunded to my card overnight. I think that's extremely fast and very good customer service. I know our experiences may vary, but these are mine to date. Memebox has delivered when the other K- sites I have tried thus far have goofed up in some very unusual ways.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie

Not wanting to make it negative...lol but where did you order from?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

got two orders from bnk and no issues so far


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ehem, I'm one of the winners but I don't know if I should say so because y'all probably won't be happy with my choice - it was Enesti Rice &amp; Milk Foaming Cleanser from Milk Box  :blush:


As long as it's not a DIY item involving " a basin of water", which is a LOT of water in my part of the USA to use for one cleansing splash,  I'm fine with most skin care products that are for all skin types.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*CONGRATS on your win!!!*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I've ordered from bnk, honestskin, yesstyle, wishtrend, beautique and of course, many ebay shops, no issues here.

knocks on wood.  Yes, they take a long time to get to me, but so far, so good.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not a fan of DIY as well so no worries LOL


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

I've only ordered from bnk, and I didn't have an issue but it took a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time. It was probably more than two weeks before it even shipped, and then another 2 or 3 weeks before I got it. When it finally arrived , I completely forgot I even ordered it. So I can totally see how things might go out of stock between when you order and when it's shipped. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I did email them about the VIP early bird discounts "VIP's are always the first to know about boxes and they get early bird discounts."  and what happened these past 2 days.

I hope several folks email them on this as well....


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 26, 2014)

Did they ever say why they ended the VIP thing early for the Tea Tree Box?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Did they ever say why they ended the VIP thing early for the Tea Tree Box?


I didn't hear anything about the why, nor did I ask.  I am asking them now about it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I've only ordered from bnk, and I didn't have an issue but it took a loooooooooooooooooooooooooong time. It was probably more than two weeks before it even shipped, and then another 2 or 3 weeks before I got it. When it finally arrived , I completely forgot I even ordered it. So I can totally see how things might go out of stock between when you order and when it's shipped. I guess I got lucky.


I sent you a PM about what happened and with which shops. One of the issues is discussed in the general K- beauty thread at length though.


----------



## blushingbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope they don't stop doing full unboxings.  I know for a fact I won't purchase from them again unless I see what I'm getting.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> FREE BOX
> 
> Elizavecca Milky Piggy Set + Free Memebox : My Fair Lady
> 
> ...


Just FYI in case anyone is considering this, I know for a fact you can get those Elizavecca products for waaaaaay less elsewhere - you can get those plus a nail box shipped for about $49.50. Thus, Meme's offering is still not a good deal, in my opinion.

Also, the Skincare Elixir box is the first box to tempt me in awhile, and no VIP pricing? Very disappointed; my month-long no-buy is still in effect.


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 26, 2014)

There are a couple of boxes I am tempted to buy based on the name and description. But given the disappointments from the recent unboxing.. I am not sure if I want to spent that $150 on boxes I may be disappointed by when I can curate my own box at another site for the same amount of money...  :wacko:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did email them about the VIP early bird discounts "VIP's are always the first to know about boxes and they get early bird discounts."  and what happened these past 2 days.
> 
> I hope several folks email them on this as well....


Thank you for the suggestion. We do need to let them know that the lack of a VIP discount affects our buying new boxes. And the principle of it in general re the " early bird" discount for VIPs.

I have emailed them through their contact form on the website. I also pointed out that the discount for a bundled box set was not the same as being able to buy a single box that I wanted.  They may think the discounts on the 2 new bundles is sufficient or the same, but it's not. I don't want the makeup box, just the Elixirs box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There target market is Westerners lol We buy anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not in this case though.


I'm thinking they would do so well to have a customer response panel, like Ipsy had when they first re-grouped and re-opened.

If we could have had a voice in the nail box creation before they were produced, then I don't think they would exist in the configurations that aren't selling. We could have suggested some nice nail boxes with some better choices of products.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

Woah! I went to sleep right before all the new releases and woke up to over 100 new posts! You ladies are always on the meme-prowl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a question/obseration.

If there were 500+ people that bought the Marzia box yesterday, don't you think they're all going to be a bit pissed off that they don't get a free gift now that they're offering it? I have a feeling a lot of cancellations will be coming.

And speaking of cancelations: if I want to cancel an order, will I get the points back even if they were supposed to be expired? (Like if I spent 30 points on an order that were only good for one day, and cancel a week later, will I get the points in my account to use again?) Also will I be able to use a coupon code again if I used it in the transaction that is going to be canceled?

I've never canceled before so I'm a noob at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if they're going to give off the $5 codes for October?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

*COUGH* I just used the Kepa Club frozen body gel from the diet box on my arms, and it's literally coming out of my mouth, the taste of it.... it smells like buckley's cough medicine!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, I think we're being a little bit unfair. I mean Memebox did say the item would be a value of $30. Obviously they're not going to just send us a nail polish or Hope Girl lipstick.
> 
> I'm thinking that expensive pore pack.
> 
> (....You know, the one that seems to cause skin irritation.)


Do you mean the Lailly pack? The hot one? I actually used that thing last night and it really was hot. Funny thing is, the first time I used it, I felt like it was a dud as it didn't seem to get warm much at all. But on the 2nd and now my 3rd use, it has gotten really hot. My face was red when I washed it off, but, my skin looks great today. I don't think I'd reorder it, but like Biancardi said, I am a fan of the cooling one. That one I probably would reorder.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Woah! I went to sleep right before all the new releases and woke up to over 100 new posts! You ladies are always on the meme-prowl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a question/obseration.
> 
> ...


I *think* people who ordered yesterday will still get an item because the FB post said September 25-30.

If someone wants to email them and check though I think that would be awesome. If no one gets an answer by tonight I'll email them myself but can't get onto gmail at work because they block that and FB.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

I shot them an email about our VIP concerns too.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I *think* people who ordered yesterday will still get an item because the FB post said September 25-30.
> 
> If someone wants to email them and check though I think that would be awesome. If no one gets an answer by tonight I'll email them myself but can't get onto gmail at work because they block that and FB.


Sb asked them on FB and they said people who'd bought it yesterday would get a gift too.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Woah! I went to sleep right before all the new releases and woke up to over 100 new posts! You ladies are always on the meme-prowl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a question/obseration.
> 
> ...


I always have but I always ask for cash and points. Points have a year to use for me too


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

The MB rep in the fb group said that everyone who ordered yesterday will get the mystery gift, but it might be a good idea for someone to get an official confirmation.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

@@MissJexie You will get the free item because the person who bought the box via my affiliates and it shows as "Cutiepiemarzia 2+ Free gift item". Whoever that is, and  anyone who used the link, I thank you very much!!! This week is doing better thanks to the many releases. It is enough to buy me a meal or two at least  :wub:


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Sb asked them on FB and they said people who'd bought it yesterday would get a gift too.


And congrats Paulina!! That comment wasn't aimed at anyone, it is just me seeing unfamiliar products by some others which doesn't look..appealing. I googled them and didnt see anything to rave about so maybe they were doing it just to get 5 points. It was an empties contest unfortunately, not a fav product contest.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Do you mean the Lailly pack? The hot one? I actually used that thing last night and it really was hot. Funny thing is, the first time I used it, I felt like it was a dud as it didn't seem to get warm much at all. But on the 2nd and now my 3rd use, it has gotten really hot. My face was red when I washed it off, but, my skin looks great today. I don't think I'd reorder it, but like Biancardi said, I am a fan of the cooling one. That one I probably would reorder.


These types of "heating" products really freak me out - you're brave, ha ha! I have a couple of different ones from my boxes now: for example, the "Makeup Helper" from the Cleansing Kit, which will "raise your skin temperature by several degrees, but _don't be alarmed_" (emphasis mine), and they sound interesting but I think I am way too chicken to try them. Aren't they irritants? I don't understand how a chemical burn can be a good thing for your face. Can anyone enlighten me with, like, science or something, please?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Woah! I went to sleep right before all the new releases and woke up to over 100 new posts! You ladies are always on the meme-prowl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a question/obseration.
> 
> ...


You may get the points, but wont be able to use the code again. They've always stated that right before they cancel an order, so you do have an option to re-think before you cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

@@veritazy, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just tried to find an empty I genuinly liked but I admit there are products I'd probably like to show more but it's hard to keep empty boxes or bottles of everything we used.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, as if we didn't have our suspicions before, it's pretty much confirmed there are memespies among us.  I'm sorry, but I just can't imagine the enormous coincidence of someone posting here that they should offer a gift with purchase to move the awful Marzia boxes and someone else completely unrelated at Memebox headquarters having the same idea. 

I saw the post on facebook announcing the gift with purchase, and could not believe my eyes.  Straight off the boards at MUT!

I'll be preparing my official statement soon... (lol) but in the meantime, _y'all done f***ked up this month with the VIP program_.  *exaggerated disappointed head shake*


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

lol we'll get points monday, tuesday or even wednesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol forgot wednesday was oct.... we'll get them when cutie pie sells out


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm hoping so.

I still think ending VIP pricing early yesterday, and not even having it today is pretty sketchy.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 26, 2014)

I noticed that many companies prefer new customers than the old ones. It is irrational for me but I am not the marketing specialist. Maybe Memebox also came to the conclusion that new customers buy more and are less demanding? I started to buy boxes in January and last time feel like being encouraged to stop.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

it is stupid if that is the case... feb starter here and bought a lot... also feeling despondant


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

blushingbunny said:


> I hope they don't stop doing full unboxings.  I know for a fact I won't purchase from them again unless I see what I'm getting.


I emailed and asked for some spoilers for the Etude House box ( because it could be another iffy box) and for the Elixirs box, because I'm curious about what they mean by a rather outdated term  such as " elixir" for multiple items in a box. ONE product could possibly be.. This is the Merriam- Webster definition of " Elixir"- very outdated in modern speech.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/elixir


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is stupid if that is the case... feb starter here and bought a lot... also feeling despondant


It's not right for them to hurt their best customers like you, who helped tell a BOATLOAD of people about Memebox way back in Feb.!

Jane, wanted to tell you that I watched your My Honey box video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love your accent!

I am glad I ordered the box now. Will probably get mine in 2 weeks, sigh.

I got my Moisture Surge box today, so happy for it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It's not right for them to hurt their best customers!
> 
> Jane, wanted to tell you that I watched your My Honey box video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love your accent!





GirlyGirlie said:


> It's not right for them to hurt their best customers!
> 
> Jane, wanted to tell you that I watched your My Honey box video.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love your accent!


Thankyou. I try to temper my accent in the videos tbh as fully birmingham accent isn't good.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I emailed and asked for some spoilers for the Etude House box ( because it could be another iffy box) and for the Elixirs box, because I'm curious about what they mean by a rather outdated term  such as " elixir" for multiple items in a box. ONE product could possibly be.. This is the Merriam- Webster definition of " Elixir"- very outdated in modern speech.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/elixir


Elixir likely means serums or multi-use products in this context. The description says "highly-concentrated," so it's likely ampoules, serums, and treatments. But knowing Memebox it's probably anything they have lying around that has a concentration of over 70% of any particular ingredient, so I wouldn't rule out creams and masks.

Do let us know if they respond, though! I'd be surprised if they release EH spoilers after the last few days.  :couch:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

is the site down, or is my computer being weird?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Elixir likely means serums or multi-use products in this context. The description says "highly-concentrated," so it's likely ampoules, serums, and treatments. But knowing Memebox it's probably anything they have lying around that has a concentration of over 70% of any particular ingredient, so I wouldn't rule out creams and masks.
> 
> Do let us know if they respond, though! I'd be surprised if they release EH spoilers after the last few days.  :couch:


I just kinda felt like asking them for SOMETHING since we got.... nothing today. If they reply and do release some info to their customers in general, that's great. If they don't, it's their choice, but it's really NOT good to have people being disappointed with multiple brand name boxes ( TonyMoly, HH, and possibly EH too). OTOH, I would have liked the TonyMoly box a lot better without the spoilers because almost everything is better in hand due to the thrill of _mystery boxe_s LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> is the site down, or is my computer being weird?


Memebox is not loading for me at this moment.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

Home from work caught up in the thread go to look at boxes no website grrr. I'm not buying the new boxes . I'm being good


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

they are making more cutiepie bundles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Lorna ljblog at least there is food to come home to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope it's a million people trying to buy Marzia boxes so we can be done with this.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> is the site down, or is my computer being weird?


It's down for me as well.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

I also started buying in January, have bought way over 50 boxes so far and now I'm just feeling discouraged and not wanted.

We know you hear us Memebox, so better take our concerns into consideration - it's not nice to ignore your loyal customers for the sake of one time buyers.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

Not loading for me either, they're probably adding at least 15 points to all our accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

I hAve food subs and memeboxes sitting in my bed . Hmmm


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I like both of the new boxes but I REALLY can't justify buying boxes every day and with no points or VIP sales at that.
> 
> What's more, I'm pretty angry with them for not rewarding VIP customers in any way these days. They promise points and don't give any through the whole month and now they even took VIP pricing from us. At the same time they invest so much time and - probably - money in promoting the Cutie box which is really lame and will be bought by some teenagers as a one time purchase.
> 
> I just feel they don't care about their loyal customers who order heaps of boxes at all.


This is one of the things that bothers me about their collab boxes. They put so much effort into this box, 99% of which seems to go into obsessively promoting it, the CutiePie boxes seem to be purchased mostly by fans. I mean, we get it, they want some guaranteed profit (considering the "value" of those boxes they must be making a lot more from that box than their regular globals and such), but I hate how poorly they treat their regular customers and lack of concern for keeping us happy. It's like with the Jackpot box thing, they were only really focused on bringing new customers, but those aren't usually the sorts of boxes that bring in returning customers much. 

I would purchase the elixirs box, but no VIP discount, seriously? With a $32 ($40 with shipping, basically) I need some sort of discount/points to justify that spending!

I think they're still trying to figure out what item will be included in the CutiePie box, we probably won't hear about these new boxes until they have that ready for the newsletter.

If they had just given out points by now, their sales would probably have increased a lot more than they did from this collab box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I hAve food subs and memeboxes sitting in my bed . Hmmm


sound like good bed mates to me


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

I just want to see if Masks 5 has officially shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I just want to see if Masks 5 has officially shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I just want to see if Masks 5 has officially shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


bundle or solo?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Solo.  I'm just a compulsive *checker* of things like that, haha.  I can't imagine those of you who just wait to be surprised!

website's back


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Tracking number will go up Monday or Tuesday for solo. It will show as ready for shipment until then


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

I ordered other boxes on the same order, just not a bundle.  Same deal?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@veritazy, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just tried to find an empty I genuinly liked but I admit there are products I'd probably like to show more but it's hard to keep empty boxes or bottles of everything we used.


yes it is! I found some lying around in weird corners of my room LOL. evidently I have too much now. erm... maybe I am a hoarder  :blush: I did throw away my earlier empties (before I started blogging) but recently I found myself keeping even the boxes. I need a day to recycle everything... hmm


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

yes, unless shipped on same day


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Need opinions, as I am so used to being a " brand conscious" person, but it doesn't seem to go so well with Memebox sometimes. And I'm still relatively new to their special branded boxes for sure.
> 
> *What about the Etude House box? Buy or no-buy? *


I love a lot of Etude House products, but their skincare is really hit or miss (I've heard the same about their makeup). I just do not trust Memebox to curate a good box with this brand. 

I also think the value just won't be there. Whenever I shop on RoseRoseShop I pick up a few (okay, usually more like several) Etude House items. But the prices are probably anywhere from 10% to 30% of what Memebox will give as their value. And the branded boxes already are infamous for not having high values, so I'm quite confident that the items could be attained for cheaper than the cost of the box. And that doesn't even take into consideration that you most likely won't be interested in all of the items.

Unless they do an unboxing, I wouldn't suggest anyone risk it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

"Lauren" - said "enjoy you're points" from my memebox reviews on my blog, but she never credited my account....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

it happens. contact them


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it happens. contact them


It happens to often, they shady..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Memethings have gotten so tragic lately that I'm feeling some pity for them (not a normal thing for me lol). I [jokingly] want to set up a Memehotline that we can staff after signing non-disclosure agreements so when they have an idea they can talk it through before going forward with a dud and creating a big mess.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Lauren" - said "enjoy you're points" from my memebox reviews on my blog, but she never credited my account....


Lauren is my fav tho! She does all the reply but probably someone who works the site is responsible to key in the points. I don't reckon CS people knows how to do programming.hmm. It might take a day or so.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

I think they are redoing their "sales" page/tab and product pages, it looks like crap rn.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memethings have gotten so tragic lately that I'm feeling some pity for them (not a normal thing for me lol). I [jokingly] want to set up a Memehotline that we can staff after signing non-disclosure agreements so when they have an idea they can talk it through before going forward with a dud and creating a big mess.


Hahahah, I bet lots of ladies from MUT would be willingly to work for them if they were paid in Memeboxes.

I think part of what is so amusing to me (and also quite frustrating) is the fact that Memebox is constantly doing things where everyone's immediate response is along the lines of "Seriously, what were they thinking?" Is there no one there that people have to run their ideas through first?!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

memebox are often my comic relief.... if all goes wrong I lose my amusement


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Do I buy the Elixir &amp; F/W bundle (since I love neutral makeup), or that other box with the Banila Co cleanser we were talking about earlier... decisions, decisions...

The answer will probably be "both", but ugh, I've bought so many boxes recently. I don't know! I figure the bundle will be around for at least three days for me to think about it. :[ What is up with all the boxes lately?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Do I buy the Elixir &amp; F/W bundle (since I love neutral makeup), or that other box with the Banila Co cleanser we were talking about earlier... decisions, decisions...
> 
> The answer will probably be "both", but ugh, I've bought so many boxes recently. I don't know! I figure the bundle will be around for at least three days for me to think about it. :[ What is up with all the boxes lately?


I have a feeling you'll have plenty of time to decide about the F/W and Elixir bundle.

And without the VIP pricing, why rush?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah, I bet lots of ladies from MUT would be willingly to work for them if they were paid in Memeboxes.
> 
> I think part of what is so amusing to me (and also quite frustrating) is the fact that Memebox is constantly doing things where everyone's immediate response is along the lines of "Seriously, what were they thinking?" Is there no one there that people have to run their ideas through first?!


Yeah, exactly. A little workshopping of ideas with customers, some focus groups and this train can get back on the tracks. There's a HUGE difference between tossing a question into a Facebook group and watching chaos ensue or reading pages of our cute/excited/snarky thoughts here and truly grasping the mentality of one's customers and working with some of them intensively to craft products and campaigns that speak to their shopping wishes. I think that we're here because we like Memebox and want them to be really successful (if successful means that boxes are consistently good)--this latest turn is just painful to watch.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Do I buy the Elixir &amp; F/W bundle (since I love neutral makeup), or that other box with the Banila Co cleanser we were talking about earlier... decisions, decisions...
> 
> The answer will probably be "both", but ugh, I've bought so many boxes recently. I don't know! I figure the bundle will be around for at least three days for me to think about it. :[ What is up with all the boxes lately?


The other box!  It's an adventure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus, I got it so I'm biased.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, exactly. A little workshopping of ideas with customers, some focus groups and this train can get back on the tracks. There's a HUGE difference between tossing a question into a Facebook group and watching chaos ensue or reading pages of our cute/excited/snarky thoughts here and truly grasping the mentality of one's customers and working with some of them intensively to craft products and campaigns that speak to their shopping wishes. I think that we're here because we like Memebox and want them to be really successful (if successful means that boxes are consistently good)--this latest turn is just painful to watch.


Oh, gosh. I hate how they really seem to think that what the general population of Facebook tells them is some sort of reflection of what customers want and think. 

And it really is getting to be over the top lately. CutiePie fans swarming Facebook and enthusiastically filing up one little section about how much they want her box, does not represent the actual interest in a box. And putting up a post asking people to take photos of empties (which REALLY limits thing) that they like to curate a box is just absurd. 

I mean, if you're desperate for ideas Memebox, why not use some of the many amazing suggestions that have been given to you?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Did a bunch of formerly sold out boxes just get restocked?


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't see any restocks...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

I see Snail, Cafe, From Jeju, Step by Step Skincare and a bunch of others back on the sold out page.

Edit: apologies if I'm off on this--I'm on mobile and 1/3 of the way into a 9.5 hour road trip. Haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did a bunch of formerly sold out boxes just get restocked?


Search. I just got snail one


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes they are there and let's u add them to ur cart. Hmm.


----------



## Fae (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, they're some restocks on the sold out tab! ^^


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, you're right, they are there!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I see Snail, Cafe, From Jeju, Step by Step Skincare and a bunch of others back on the sold out page.
> 
> Edit: apologies if I'm off on this--I'm on mobile and 1/3 of the way into a 9.5 hour road trip. Ha


Edited.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Kmw 2, detox, snail 1, cafe, sleeping beauty, my mask box, mermaid, step by step skincare, Jeju, choc mania,

Ones I found


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, it is Friday... Maybe they are doing the restock thing again. Wasn't that last week around this time?


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone know how many of the global boxes they usually sell? I can't tell how many global 18 are left since they changed the max boxes to 100 (though I do know there are at least 100 left)! The bundle of 17-19 is down to 12 though if anyone wanted that one..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Nope looked in sold out and in that tab they are showing as in stock... Snail one was added and paid for and went through

Oh you edited

Got snail for $16.99 including express shipping... Score


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, you're right, they are there!


I track each page on the website that I care about and get emailed screenshot reports when they update. Ahahhaha Restocks hiding on the sold out page are my passion.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Well, it is Friday... Maybe they are doing the restock thing again. Wasn't that last week around this time?


I was just about to say...Maybe the Friday thing is going to be a regular thing after all. Thank you @ for the new trick for finding restocks. I may stand a chance at grabbing some restocks after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did a bunch of formerly sold out boxes just get restocked?


Btw I wanna kiss you for pointing it out after reading snail one details...
Sending much love @


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

Cafe box? Am I going to regret not getting it?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Cafe box? Am I going to regret not getting it?


I cancelled it so hardly one to ask. Btw anyone want my honey box card and pic on spoiler thread?


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

well, they did mention a restock of boxes this friday when they send out the marzia box info (the first email). 

Quick question, for the people that bought the tea box, how much water do you put to dilute the A;T fox tablet? THanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

To Anyone that Purchased the Rapunzel Princess Box:

I just received an e-mail from Memebox for some products I am going to be reviewing from Sally's Box, and one of them was this:

*Gold Snail Hydro Gel Mask*
 
*WHAT IT DOES*
This intensive hydro gel mask  contains snail mucin, renowned for its ability to support natural skin regeneration.and repair. The super-concentrated ingredient maximizes the appearance of skin elasticity and firmness, facilitates the restoration of damaged tissue, replenishes lost moisture, and supports natural skin cell renewal and structural restoration. The hydro gel texture adheres closely to the skin to instantly cool down skin's surface temperature and delivers high concentrations of skin-saving ingredients deep down into the skin. 
*HOW TO USE*
Apply mask to cleansed skin. Leave on for 15 minutes and remove. Do not rinse. Proceed with normal skin care routine. 
*KEY INGREDIENTS*: snail mucin, gold
 
 
And at the bottom of the description, it said:
*Featured in Princess Edition #3: Rapunzel*
 
So there's a little spoiler for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Btw I wanna kiss you for pointing it out after reading snail one details...
> 
> Sending much love @


&lt;3 Memefanservice


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

I had Snail 1 in my cart and it sold out. Dang, you all are fast.  I think I'm not meant to have a Memebox Snail box. This is the third time this has happened to me with the Snail restock. LOL.

I have the other restocks, or have them ordered already.. The other things were newer releases. 

I would REALLY like to know why Memebox made a big deal out of restocks 2 weeks ago, but now they are almost hidden. What is going on with them? Shaking my head.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Ty @@MissJexie


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> To Anyone that Purchased the Rapunzel Princess Box:
> 
> I just received an e-mail from Memebox for some products I am going to be reviewing from Sally's Box, and one of them was this:
> 
> ...


Hmm that sounds nice and I do love masks. I hope we get some hair products in that box though!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ty @@MissJexie





had706 said:


> Hmm that sounds nice and I do love masks. I hope we get some hair products in that box though!


There was also this product in the description as well:

*1. Friendly Argan Hair Mask*
Rich in vitamin E, argan oil is your hair’s best friend. Bring back shine to your hair with this hair mask infused with tocopherol and argan oil to nourish damaged, dry hair with essential vitamins.

*WHAT IT DOES*

Revitalizes and nourished damaged, dry hair, Replenishes moisture

*HOW TO USE*

Lightly towel dry clean, wet hair. Massage step 1. Hair treatment all over. Wear step.2 Hair essence mask and massage scalp with fingers. Take off after 10~15 minutes and thoroughly wash hair with lukewarm water. 

*KEY INGREDIENTS*: argan oil, shea butter, camellia oil, green tea extract

*SIZE:* step 1. 18g + step 2. 5 ml

So it's possible that THAT is the product that will be in the Rapunzel box and they mixed it up, but both sound really nice!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

I grabbed the Cafe Box because it will be shipped in my Birthday month. Like 2 days after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeayyy thanks @ ~~ Woman you are crazy, driving and still having memethoughts.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> To Anyone that Purchased the Rapunzel Princess Box:
> 
> I just received an e-mail from Memebox for some products I am going to be reviewing from Sally's Box, and one of them was this:
> 
> ...


Does not seem to fit the box, but super happy anyway!  I love my snails!


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did a bunch of formerly sold out boxes just get restocked?


Thank you! I caved and bought From Jeju, Blogger's choice + Miracle Masks, Super Luckbox and Elixir. Hopefully they won't disappoint...  :scared:


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

I was not expecting a face mask in the rapunzel box. Not that I don't love masks but why is that in a hair themed box?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

I think it was hair mask lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

I picked up the restock of My Mask Box. Did they offer upgraded shipping? it's sold out now and I selected standard shipping. gonna kick myself if I had the upgrade option and didn't see it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Mine was auto upgraded on snail... Was only option to get express


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Whoever snatched From Jeju out of my cart while I was trying to buy it-- I still love you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Thank you! I caved and bought From Jeju, Blogger's choice + Miracle Masks, Super Luckbox and Elixir. Hopefully they won't disappoint...  :scared:


I think those will all be really lovely boxes. Hoping so, because I have them coming as well, except Elixir which I will buy with a discount.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> well, they did mention a restock of boxes this friday when they send out the marzia box info (the first email).
> 
> Quick question, for the people that bought the tea box, how much water do you put to dilute the A;T fox tablet? THanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure if we're thinking of different emails, but I received one that mentioned restocks, but when I read through it it said restocked items rather than boxes.

I only even remember because I had my hopes up for some restocked boxes, haha.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine was auto upgraded on snail... Was only option to get express


That is great! It might have only been on the snail since that one was offered during last Friday's restock. The mask box was not on offer last week.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was not expecting a face mask in the rapunzel box. Not that I don't love masks but why is that in a hair themed box?


There were two products in the e-mail, one hair mask and the face mask, however at the bottom of the e-mail (under the face mask) it said "Featured in the Rapunzel Box"

Although I'm wondering if it was JUST the hair mask that they were referring to, or both products. I guess we'll have to wait and see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> There were two products in the e-mail, one hair mask and the face mask, however at the bottom of the e-mail (under the face mask) it said "Featured in the Rapunzel Box"
> 
> Although I'm wondering if it was JUST the hair mask that they were referring to, or both products. I guess we'll have to wait and see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looks like a confusion on their part tbh


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

The way the email (or maybe it was on fb?) last week made me wonder if Friday restocks were going to be an ongoing thing or not. Guess they were too busy hyping the collab box to mention restocks this week.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Looks like a confusion on their part tbh


haha confusion on my part too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let's just be safe and say that at least ONE of those products will be in the Rapunzel box, and it's more than likely the hair mask., which is this one here: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/brands/sally-s-box/friendly-argan-hair-mask#.VCW7xRZVhOG


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> The way the email (or maybe it was on fb?) last week made me wonder if Friday restocks were going to be an ongoing thing or not. Guess they were too busy hyping the collab box to mention restocks this week.


I still can't get over the hype about that restock, when there's been several times where they had LOTS of restocks of boxes that people were a lot more interested in.

And I think these restocks would interest most Memeboxers a lot more than the collab box.

Oh, Memebox. Will you ever get this stuff right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Lol if I included snail I now have five parcel on the way


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

You know honestly I think if they would just make a restocked tab permanent on their site that the restocks would pretty much sell themselves - unless it was a really unpopular one. I know I would check it frequently!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> You know honestly I think if they would just make a restocked tab permanent on their site that the restocks would pretty much sell themselves - unless it was a really unpopular one. I know I would check it frequently!


Might crash with people checking it constantly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> You know honestly I think if they would just make a restocked tab permanent on their site that the restocks would pretty much sell themselves - unless it was a really unpopular one. I know I would check it frequently!


But if we didn't have to go through all this hassle (which most people can't be bothered with), what were our chances be for even being able to grab any of those restocks?!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

DHL just delivered my  Superbox #52 Thumb's Up box. This is the only Memebox I've ever been truly sad about. I'm probably the only one who was too dumb to cancel the order. I can't cancel the next version already ordered because it's in a bundle of 4 boxes. 

Does anyone know if this rice bran stuff can be mixed with anything other than oatmeal and milk? I am just NOT putting breakfast on my face, ha ha.

I have a ton of Aloe Vera gel and mist. Now have one more, even.


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

I would stalk a restocking page for sure. 

I don't normally wish for products to be in boxes but I would love if this was in the Rapunzel box http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/body-hair-306/verbena-scalp-scaling-mask#.VCW8dvldXTo or even the matching shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

@@cfisher, I guess you might be right. I thought they were referring to restocks of boxes! Cuz I remember thinking after I read that, oh they are doing restocks every friday now. And I was wondering what boxes they'll restock. I can't find the email now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> DHL just delivered my  Superbox #52 Thumb's Up box. This is the only Memebox I've ever been truly sad about. I'm probably the only one who was too dumb to cancel the order. I can't cancel the next version already ordered because it's in a bundle of 4 boxes.
> 
> Does anyone know if this rice bran stuff can be mixed with anything other than oatmeal and milk? I am just NOT putting breakfast on my face, ha ha.
> 
> I have a ton of Aloe Vera gel and mist. Now have one more, even.


By the time the spoilers were released, we weren't able to cancel. The people that were able to cancel were the ones that purchased the restock. Trust me, I DESPERATELY wanted to cancel it after seeing the spoilers. 

@ said it works great as a facial scrub, so I'll probably do it that way. But a lot of similar facial mask products that I've received from Korea, often give a long list of things you can mix it up with. Yogurt is one of my favorite ways to mix them up so I'd probably do that with this if i were to use it as a mask (with some honey added).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@cfisher, I guess you might be right. I thought they were referring to restocks of boxes! Cuz I remember thinking after I read that, oh they are doing restocks every friday now. And I was wondering what boxes they'll restock. I can't find the email now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I dug around a bit and did find an email that mentioned the restocks. And when you read the section if says "favorite restocked items."

It wasn't a very well done newsletter thing, I honestly thought it was boxes as well.

However, the way they worded the whole Friday restocks thing did make it seem like it could be a regular thing. And today is Friday, and that is a LOT of restocks! So it still could be.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> DHL just delivered my  Superbox #52 Thumb's Up box. This is the only Memebox I've ever been truly sad about. I'm probably the only one who was too dumb to cancel the order. I can't cancel the next version already ordered because it's in a bundle of 4 boxes.
> 
> Does anyone know if this rice bran stuff can be mixed with anything other than oatmeal and milk? I am just NOT putting breakfast on my face, ha ha.
> 
> I have a ton of Aloe Vera gel and mist. Now have one more, even.


Um, I think @@cfisher &amp; someone else said (maybe @,?) that you can use a cream cleanser and use it as a scrub?

EDIT: @@cfisher, haha, you beat me to it to reply girlygirllie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Might crash with people checking it constantly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you are kidding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I hope you are kidding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol perhaps but nothing surprises me


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I dug around a bit and did find an email that mentioned the restocks. And when you read the section if says "favorite restocked items."
> 
> It wasn't a very well done newsletter thing, I honestly thought it was boxes as well.
> 
> However, the way they worded the whole Friday restocks thing did make it seem like it could be a regular thing. And today is Friday, and that is a LOT of restocks! So it still could be.


The thing is, "Friday" covers a lot of hours. It does seem that 2 restocks have been done during reasonable waking hours for the US though.  I guess it's up to us to remember to be eagle- eyed on Friday afternoons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

I think us MUT girls have been on top of restocks long before Memebox ever started promoting them.  Normally they never announce them.  Last Friday was the first time they did.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> Um, I think @@cfisher &amp; someone else said (maybe @,?) that you can use a cream cleanser and use it as a scrub?
> 
> EDIT: @@cfisher, haha, you beat me to it to reply girlygirllie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OK, now this is doable.

I can definitely use up some cream cleansers this way. And some oil ones too, I would think. 

Truthfully, I will most likely try this once and then throw it away. One should not have to mix a cleanser with a cleanser to use a product, nor make breakfast on their faces to use Rice Bran powder either, ha ha.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think us MUT girls have been on top of restocks long before Memebox ever started promoting them.  Normally they never announce them.  Last Friday was the first time they did.


I thought they had only once before, with the global boxes? From 3 to 5.5 I believe?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think us MUT girls have been on top of restocks long before Memebox ever started promoting them.  Normally they never announce them.  Last Friday was the first time they did.


That's so great for you, Saffrya.

Thank you for talking down to me as if I'm not a MUT girl.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think us MUT girls have been on top of restocks long before Memebox ever started promoting them. Normally they never announce them. Last Friday was the first time they did.


That's true! I think my OCD tendencies just wants everything organized!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, now this is doable.
> 
> I can definitely use up some cream cleansers this way. And some oil ones too, I would think.
> 
> Truthfully, I will most likely try this once and then throw it away. One should not have to mix a cleanser with a cleanser to use a product, nor make breakfast on their faces to use Rice Bran powder either, ha ha.


I did mention I'd probably use it with a cream cleanser. There actually used to be a Korean brand that did these little herbal/grain blend packets that you added to yogurt or whatever to make a face mask. I started using it with cream cleanser, and it worked great. I definitely say try it with a cream cleanser if you don't want to make a face mask. If it works as well as the little packets, I'll probably use the entire bottle that way (happily so, at that).


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, now this is doable.
> 
> I can definitely use up some cream cleansers this way. And some oil ones too, I would think.
> 
> Truthfully, I will most likely try this once and then throw it away. One should not have to mix a cleanser with a cleanser to use a product, nor make breakfast on their faces to use Rice Bran powder either, ha ha.


I know what you mean. I still haven't opened it from the wholegrain box but after seeing that @@cfisher, said I can use it with cream cleanser, I am now ok to open it and use it! I don't like wasting things so it's good.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> I thought they had only once before, with the global boxes? From 3 to 5.5 I believe?


They did. I missed it as I was sleeping... Bad Janey
They used to announce restock on Facebook at one point


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 26, 2014)

Cooling Care is back in stock again. For anyone who's interested.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They did. I missed it as I was sleeping... Bad Janey
> 
> They used to announce restock on Facebook at one point


makes sense, cuz it was during my normal hrs (in canada). I didn't get any though, cause I didn't check what was in the boxes and at the time I didn't even receive my first box yet but had 20 coming, lol! They were sold out to fast though!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> That's so great for you, Saffrya.
> 
> Thank you for talking down to me as if I'm not a MUT girl.


Since I in no way referenced you I have no idea why you think this.  I said us MUT girls.  Do you not feel a part of this thread?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> That's true! I think my OCD tendencies just wants everything organized!


I love it!  I always find out about restocks from MUT.  I think we have the best OCD organizers EVER!  More boxes for us when someone's keeping an eye out!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna got some... Was so jealous


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I did mention I'd probably use it with a cream cleanser. There actually used to be a Korean brand that did these little herbal/grain blend packets that you added to yogurt or whatever to make a face mask. I started using it with cream cleanser, and it worked great. I definitely say try it with a cream cleanser if you don't want to make a face mask. If it works as well as the little packets, I'll probably use the entire bottle that way (happily so, at that).


I'm lazy--I just scrub it into my face dry with water and then rinse, grind, and rinse until I just have a weird texture residue on my skin only. At that point I use a cleansing brush with water and it basically takes that invisible bit of grit and somehow gently buffs my skin to perfect softness (which is crazy because I use acids and retinoids every day). The texture of my skin ends up fine and babylike without being irritated.
I was concerned about the particles being scratchy so I looked at them under my new phone microscope attachment and they look just fine--no scratchy points.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't know if I am breaking any MUT rules, but the online retailer PeachandLily now has a beauty box. Full of some of our favorite Asian Brands. It's pricey though at $50 a box for about $150 worth of products.  I have ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past, not sure if I am going for this box just now.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Don't know if I am breaking any MUT rules, but the online retailer PeachandLily now has a beauty box Full of some of our favorite Asian Brands. It's pricey though at $50 a box for about $150 worth of products.  I have ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past, not sure if I am going for this box just now.


You're not breaking any rules no worries! although this was mentioned previously. And since this is the Memebox thread, announcements like this would go in the Korean Skincare/Beauty Discussion thread, which can be found here for future reference: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Since I in no way referenced you I have no idea why you think this.  I said us MUT girls.  Do you not feel a part of this thread?


Yes, I do believe I'm a part of MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wrong. My mother is very ill, and I cannot be with her at present.  I am extremely stressed.. but thought I could filter the distress out. MUT is a happy place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am most sincerely sorry.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Don't know if I am breaking any MUT rules, but the online retailer PeachandLily now has a beauty box. Full of some of our favorite Asian Brands. It's pricey though at $50 a box for about $150 worth of products.  I have ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past, not sure if I am going for this box just now.





Kdlane said:


> Don't know if I am breaking any MUT rules, but the online retailer PeachandLily now has a beauty box. Full of some of our favorite Asian Brands. It's pricey though at $50 a box for about $150 worth of products.  I have ordered a bunch of stuff from them in the past, not sure if I am going for this box just now.


Not at all. We have discussed this and other boxes like this in this thread as there tends to be some overlap between these boxes and memebox.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Cooling Care is back in stock again. For anyone who's interested.


Oh, i want that box, even though I bought two of them already. It's one of my fave boxes!!! The value is just terrific!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm lazy--I just scrub it into my face dry with water and then rinse, grind, and rinse until I just have a weird texture residue on my skin only. At that point I use a cleansing brush with water and it basically takes that invisible bit of grit and somehow gently buffs my skin to perfect softness (which is crazy because I use acids and retinoids every day). The texture of my skin ends up fine and babylike without being irritated.
> 
> I was concerned about the particles being scratchy so I looked at them under my new phone microscope attachment and they look just fine--no scratchy points.


YAY- Problem with that bottle solved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very glad to know that the scrub is finely milled.  Thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, I do believe I'm a part of MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wrong. My mother is very ill, and I cannot be with her at present. I am extremely stressed.. but thought I could filter the distress out. MUT is a happy place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am most sincerely sorry.


Don't worry. Tone of voice is hard to convey in this thread.

My thoughts are with you...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> Oh, i want that box, even though I bought two of them already. It's one of my fave boxes!!! The value is just terrific!


I am using the cooling pack atm and love love love it


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> Oh, i want that box, even though I bought two of them already. It's one of my fave boxes!!! The value is just terrific!I


I really like Cooling Care as well!

I'm wondering what Memebox will add as the Free Gift with CutiePie.  I did just read that it was going to be a different Mystery Gift every day so I guess they could technically put anything they wanted in any of the boxes and we would never know the difference until we saw unboxings.  I personally hope it's a skincare item.   Which is silly because I didn't even get the box but still... Im in love with skincare.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I really like Cooling Care as well!
> 
> I'm wondering what Memebox will add as the Free Gift with CutiePie.  I did just read that it was going to be a different Mystery Gift every day so I guess they could technically put anything they wanted in any of the boxes and we would never know the difference until we saw unboxings.  I personally hope it's a skincare item.   Which is silly because I didn't even get the box but still... Im in love with skincare.


Part of me really hopes Memebox actually thinks this whole thing through.

If they pick the right item(s) and put a spoiler on Facebook, it could be the difference between this box selling out in several days, or sittin' pretty for a few months and them desperately trying to sell it bundled with the next (inevitable failure) of a CutiePie box. And that is really going to hurt their image and the whole "get it while you still can" vibe of Memebox. 

They could easily get their hands on some great skincare products in the $30 range for a few dollars or so, and turn this whole thing around. I would even buy that box (the only thing that even interests me is the Hallabong spray) if it came with an amazing item as the spoiler.


----------



## catyz (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am using the cooling pack atm and love love love it


I haven'd used it yet. I''m currently trying to finish the fermented bean sleeping pack from the 1st fermented box and it's not working great. I'm curious, does it have a cooling effect? Do you think it'l be too cold to use in winter?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Ehem, I'm one of the winners but I don't know if I should say so because y'all probably won't be happy with my choice - it was Enesti Rice &amp; Milk Foaming Cleanser from Milk Box :blush:


I happen to love the stuff so you're okay with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


flushblush said:


> These types of "heating" products really freak me out - you're brave, ha ha! I have a couple of different ones from my boxes now: for example, the "Makeup Helper" from the Cleansing Kit, which will "raise your skin temperature by several degrees, but _don't be alarmed_" (emphasis mine), and they sound interesting but I think I am way too chicken to try them. Aren't they irritants? I don't understand how a chemical burn can be a good thing for your face. Can anyone enlighten me with, like, science or something, please?


I love this pack, use it every now and again, and I have super sensitive sensitive skin. I tried the arrahan peeling gel from some box and used it two days in a row this week and my skin that NEVER breaks out is a freakin' hot mess! I have bumps and all kinds of craziness going on. I don't know if it is that particular gel, because it's definitely not an allergic reaction, but I'm wondering if anyone else has had the same results.


Jane George said:


> it is stupid if that is the case... feb starter here and bought a lot... also feeling despondant


I may be more particular but I still spend a pretty penny on Memebox every month, as my husband now reminds me after finally having caught on. LOL
ETA: HOLY CRAP! You girls are on page 1107! Why do I even try to catch up after work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm on 1102 and I thought I had like a page to go....


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie okay, now that he has caught on, there needs to be a memebox for him #3 lol!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me really hopes Memebox actually thinks this whole thing through.
> 
> If they pick the right item(s) and put a spoiler on Facebook, it could be the difference between this box selling out in several days, or sittin' pretty for a few months and them desperately trying to sell it bundled with the next (inevitable failure) of a CutiePie box. And that is really going to hurt their image and the whole "get it while you still can" vibe of Memebox.
> 
> They could easily get their hands on some great skincare products in the $30 range for a few dollars or so, and turn this whole thing around. I would even buy that box (the only thing that even interests me is the Hallabong spray) if it came with an amazing item as the spoiler.


The good thing is that they are thinking (although likely not all the way through-it is Memebox after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).  It was a good idea to add a Mystery free item.  Especially when they have to unload 4k boxes.

I completely agree with you and I hope the Memespies read your post because I think that *would* work. 

edit for punctuation typos


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MemeJunkie okay, now that he has caught on, there needs to be a memebox for him #3 lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm really not a shopper, I actually HATE clothes shopping, which is funny because he works for an Italian clothing manufacturer and brings home $700 shoes (at a huge discount, of course!) for himself, dress shirts, beautiful custom suits. It's just not me so he's totally fine with this, he actually laughs about it. I'm such an old hippie and that drives him CRAZY! I'm a country girl and he's a city boy. But we meet in the middle and I can now appreciate what he loves and I've gotten him to wear a pair of Birkenstocks after 10+ years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

Thought I would share some of my Memebox storage I just Tetrised into some extra drawers I have. This is not a permanent solution for me as I will be moving (hopefully soon) and I plan to get the Ikea Alex drawers, but this works for now. Too bad I have 3 boxes on their way to me, and no room for those products!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Has Memebox gone silent today? lol I keep expecting an email or something, but??


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The good thing is that they are thinking (although likely not all the way through-it is Memebox after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).  It was a good idea to add a Mystery free item.  Especially when they have to unload 4k boxes.
> 
> I completely agree with you and I hope the Memespies read your post because I think that *would* work.
> 
> edit for punctuation typos


Hahah, now if only they had thought up that idea on their own, or just made a better box to begin with! That box could have really done well if there was one "high value" item in it that was either a recognizable product or brand. 

I really think that the Memespies probably think we're all just whining and acting bitter, but I think all of us just REALLY want Memebox to improve things. We obviously love their service, I mean look at how many boxes most of us buy from them! 

I REALLY just want them to take control of this situation and turn it around, because it just keeps making them look worse the way they've handled a lot of it. And stop with the posts about that collab box and how amazing it is already, clearly no one is agreeing with you!

And there are so many amazing suggestions posted by the ladies of MUT. I wish the Memespies would start using their powers for good instead of evil.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Thought I would share some of my Memebox storage I just Tetrised into some extra drawers I have. This is not a permanent solution for me as I will be moving (hopefully soon) and I plan to get the Ikea Alex drawers, but this works for now. Too bad I have 3 boxes on their way to me, and no room for those products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I could think about was how many amazing products you have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, that is excellent Tetrising ability.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Thought I would share some of my Memebox storage I just Tetrised into some extra drawers I have. This is not a permanent solution for me as I will be moving (hopefully soon) and I plan to get the Ikea Alex drawers, but this works for now. Too bad I have 3 boxes on their way to me, and no room for those products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm thinking about ikea drawers too but in white wood look something (if there is)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my room looks now like a memebomb went off xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 26, 2014)

This maybe sounds weird,fast etc for some but tomorrow we're gonna watch a white fluff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it maybe could fit in the XXL Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

You guys are just too fast! I had lots of pages to catch up on. I've been sick all week with respiratory crap. But I sure jumped out of bed when someone knocked at the door. I knew it would be DHL! Got my express ship restocks--Pomegranate, Tropical, and Cooling Care. Yah!

I got to feeling a bit better, so I used the Coconut Pack, then steamed my face a bit. Then I used a mist, toner, and tried out both the Collagen Pomegranate essence from The Face Shop and the Pomegranate Anti Wrinkle Cream. I really like all of them! Sadly, the top on my anti wrinkle cream was cracked, but nothing had spilled.

Sad to see I slept through a restock on Sleeping Beauty. Ironic, huh? Oh well. I probably would've picked it up. If they'd put out a great code or give us 10-15 points, I'd probably buy the Sleeping Beauty/Rapunzel Bundle (or maybe take a chance on the Blogger's Box). I originally wanted Snow White so very badly, but after ordering some whitening stuff online, I guess I'm stocked up ok for that now. I'm working with Avecko to place an order from G Market, but it turns out they can't order from Korea Depart, so no super cheap Elizavecca products for me from there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyway, I am very happy with what I got today overall. Here is what I have shipping today or later:

My Mask Box #5

Chocolate Mania

Very Berry (Hope it ships ok, as I ordered TM/HH at the same time and cancelled that bundle)

Step by Step Skincare

From Jeju

Little Mermaid

Miracle Masks

Citrus Care

Cute Wishlist 4 bundled with Dry and Sensitive Skin

Dessert Box

Tea Tree

That's not a lot for some of you guys, but for me it is. No whammy's please Memebox!

ETA: If you are inclined to buy some Elizavecca Milky Piggy Stuff, Korea Depart has the Elastic Pore Cleansing Foam (yes, the spider one) for only $6.64 and the Carbonated Bubble Clay for just $8.95. Pretty good prices. No Vita Sauce (Source?) but 3 other products not sent out by Meme yet. Thankfully, Avecko found another way to get me the Elizavecca for just a bit of a higher price so I won't have to pay extra international shipping.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

Did I miss the restock for today? Is there anything left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Solo.  I'm just a compulsive *checker* of things like that, haha.  I can't imagine those of you who just wait to be surprised!
> 
> website's back


I can't decide if I've given up on going back to page to 1102 but...
I'm one of the those people that used to obsessively check/track my boxes and I don't have the energy for it anymore. There are just too many of them. On a sad note, I got my first registered mail pink slip today, not a happy lady at all.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> LOL I'm thinking about ikea drawers too but in white wood look something (if there is)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my room looks now like a memebomb went off xD


How do you store everything, Marjolein? You must have so much!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How do you store everything, Marjolein? You must have so much!


lol, like I said memebomb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tomorrow when there's daylight again I'll try to get it in a picture xD


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

Still waiting on #50 anti-aging box that should have shipped out on September 5th.  Still no tracking!! Of course I have emailed them and today's email rely from them after no other reply other than, "once your box ships, you will receive a tracking number", was " please stop harassing us with your constant emails and foul langauge".  Really?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva hahha I like the way you say Tetrised, because I do the same with the boxed products. Makes it easier to store though it does take more space. That is an impressive stash though!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Still waiting on #50 anti-aging box that should have shipped out on September 5th.  Still no tracking!! Of course I have emailed them and today's email rely from them after no other reply other than, "once your box ships, you will receive a tracking number", was " please stop harassing us with your constant emails and foul langauge".  Really?


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :angry:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Please stop sending canned responses, and actually read what's written!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> That's so great for you, Saffrya.
> 
> Thank you for talking down to me as if I'm not a MUT girl.


Woah, that totally wasn't the message she was conveying. Sometimes I think you leap a little too quickly. We're all friends here, it's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, I do believe I'm a part of MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wrong. My mother is very ill, and I cannot be with her at present.  I am extremely stressed.. but thought I could filter the distress out. MUT is a happy place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am most sincerely sorry.


I'm so sorry to hear about your Mother, I didn't know. Positive thoughts and healing energy. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## moosie (Sep 26, 2014)

I just got an email newsletter from Meme, and one of the things it addresses is the Marzia box.  I ordered that box in a bundle with the yogurt box, so suffice it to say that I'm pleased about the extra gift inclusion.  

In case you can't read the disclaimer, it says: "*Disclaimer: promotional offer valid for purchases of CutiePieMarzia #2 Box and associated bundles between 25 September 2014 and 2 October 2014 PST"


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> You guys are just too fast! I had lots of pages to catch up on. I've been sick all week with respiratory crap. But I sure jumped out of bed when someone knocked at the door. I knew it would be DHL! Got my express ship restocks--Pomegranate, Tropical, and Cooling Care. Yah!
> 
> Anyway, I am very happy with what I got today overall. Here is what I have shipping today or later:
> 
> ...


You have picked some excellent boxes.  I really liked my Pomegranate box, too.  I don't think it should have been billed as a Superbox but I liked the products in it.  Cooling Care was good, too.

I'm SO jealous you got From Jeju.  I just missed it twice now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ah, well.  Heaven knows I have enough Memestuff to last me at least a year or two... or five... It's so fun, though!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks to @@veritazy's tip (I forgot about the sets! lol) I grabbed the OMG 3, KStyle 3, and Cute 3 bundle restock because I missed it the first time around and I really like writing about OMG/KStyle boxes. Yup, I snatched up a restock at 75mph (I'm not driving right now lol). Cute Wishlist 3 should be interesting. I don't care about cute packaging unless we're talking Chosungah 22. Hahahah but plenty of quality products happen to be cute. We shall see hmm


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

moosie said:


> I just got an email newsletter from Meme, and one of the things it addresses is the Marzia box.  I ordered that box in a bundle with the yogurt box, so suffice it to say that I'm pleased about the extra gift inclusion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In case you can't read the disclaimer, it says: "*Disclaimer: promotional offer valid for purchases of CutiePieMarzia #2 Box and associated bundles between 25 September 2014 and 2 October 2014 PST"


Yea, this has been talked about a few pages back.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

uGHHH none of the 5$ off codes are working on my order!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Thanks to @@veritazy's tip (I forgot about the sets! lol) I grabbed the OMG 3, KStyle 3, and Cute 3 bundle restock because I missed it the first time around and I really like writing about OMG/KStyle boxes. Yup, I snatched up a restock at 75mph (I'm not driving right now lol). Cute Wishlist 3 should be interesting. I don't care about cute packaging unless we're talking Chosungah 22. Hahahah but plenty of quality products happen to be cute. We shall see hmm


ahh but you tipped about the restocks first!! :wub:   I do hope the third edition is the best-- aka an exponential growth of awesomeness in this series! Cute ones are usually of 'lower memevalue' but they are great for better-known brands.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yep, we'll wait. And its already nearing the end of September!! Panic. Gah. Logout.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lorna got some... Was so jealous


yep i got global 1,2,3 luckybox1 and luckbox2 all in 5 minutes , never missed a global yet, i thank memebox for those mad 5 minutes walking through traffic on the way to work that day. best restock day for me.


----------



## moosie (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, this has been talked about a few pages back.


 Yes I know, but someone requested info when the email went out, so I posted what I had.  I've been following this since this morning.

ETA: I thought the relevant information was the confirmation that all people who bought the box, including people who purchased it yesterday and people who purchase it in bundles, will get the extra gift.  There was confusion about that, and even though Meme indicated in comments on FB that would be the case, I thought actual official confirmation was good.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Still waiting on #50 anti-aging box that should have shipped out on September 5th.  Still no tracking!! Of course I have emailed them and today's email rely from them after no other reply other than, "once your box ships, you will receive a tracking number", was " please stop harassing us with your constant emails and foul langauge".  Really?


WHAT?  Seriously?  What the what-dy-what WHAT????


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> WHAT?  Seriously?  What the what-dy-what WHAT????


Second this.  I am one of their newer customers but hearing stuff like this is TRULY making me not want to buy from them anymore.

ETA: if you paid by credit card I would open a claim at this point.  Paypal too if you are within the dates you can make a claim there.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Second this.  I am one of their newer customers but hearing stuff like this is TRULY making me not want to buy from them anymore.


Yeah, and I am still waiting on the tracking number!  On their website this box is listed like this:

Items Ordered | Track your order Product Name SKU Price Qty Subtotal Subtotal $153.97 Spend Points 3 Meme Points Use points on spend -$3.00 Affiliate Discount -$10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (8DN2) -$23.10 *Grand Total* *$117.87* #34 Dermocosmetics 2 Shipping Method Standard Shipping (10~20 Business Days) - $6.99 Shipping Date 2~3 days after order 10119 $45.99 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$45.99 #50 Anti-Aging 3 Shipping Method Standard Shipping (10~20 Business Days) - $6.99 Shipping Date September 5th, 2014 10263 $45.99 Ordered: *1*Shipped: *1*

$45.99 My Mask Box + Free From Oil &amp; Trouble 4 Shipping Method Free Upgrade to Express Shipping (3~7 Business Days) - ... Shipping Method Free Upgrade to Express Shipping (3~7 Business Days) - $6.99
Shipping Date September 26th, 2014 10308 $61.99 Ordered: *1* $61.99  
When I click on tracking this is what I see: basically Derm2 shipped with tracking. anti-aging is listed with tracker 7?????

Tracking Information

Shipment #100031240

Shipment #100036809


----------



## thedreamer (Sep 26, 2014)

I requested a refund for an unshipped box, and instead of reversing the original transaction through Paypal, they seem to have sent me money as a buyer (i.e. they selected the "I'm paying for goods or services" option when sending me money).  Now I'm charged a "seller's fee" for the funds they've sent me, making the refund less than what I actually paid for the box.  Has this happened to anyone before?  They've stopped replying to my subsequent emails.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that their last few orders (if they ordered in the last few days) all say "complete" in the shipping status?  That can't be right.  These boxes are not shipping out for a while!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Has anyone noticed that their last few orders (if they ordered in the last few days) all say "complete" in the shipping status?  That can't be right.  These boxes are not shipping out for a while!


just checked yes your right my oil and scrub 2 bundle says complete, the website has been so glitchy lately too, they really need to keep on top of this kind of thing.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just checked yes your right my oil and scrub 2 bundle says complete, the website has been so glitchy lately too, they really need to keep on top of this kind of thing.


thank goodness it wasn't just me! I did send them a question about it and to please set the status properly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

Gah I got the dreaded pink slip for my Moisture Surge box today! My mail lady didn't even try, I was home, I heard nothing. I'll just fill it out and leave for tomorrow.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

thedreamer said:


> I requested a refund for an unshipped box, and instead of reversing the original transaction through Paypal, they seem to have sent me money as a buyer (i.e. they selected the "I'm paying for goods or services" option when sending me money).  Now I'm charged a "seller's fee" for the funds they've sent me, making the refund less than what I actually paid for the box.  Has this happened to anyone before?  They've stopped replying to my subsequent emails.


Speaking as someone who took a paypal dispute all the way to the refund stage (still waiting on that--mailed back broken item on Thurs or Fri--grumble, grumble) I am wondering if it will get to the point that Paypal will stop processing payments for them. That does concern me.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Gah I got the dreaded pink slip for my Moisture Surge box today! My mail lady didn't even try, I was home, I heard nothing. I'll just fill it out and leave for tomorrow.


gah is right!  I actually leave my tracking number and a signed note in my box and my postman leaves it, using that as proof.  

Maybe ask if that is something you can do?  I track all the time (compulsive) and that way, I know when I will be getting it, even before my Post Office marks it out for delivery!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

Got my 4 restock boxes from last Friday. So happy to get them and spend the evening going through them all. I got Snail, Cooling care, Brightening and Global #14.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Maybe ask if that is something you can do?  I track all the time (compulsive) and that way, I know when I will be getting it, even before my Post Office marks it out for delivery!!


I'm sure I could, and I probably should have done that today, but as I was cleaning the house I just figured I would hear it. I wasn't even vacuuming so I don't know why I didn't hear it (or she didn't even knock), but I will just have to do that from now on, so there's no way I miss it!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm sure I could, and I probably should have done that today, but as I was cleaning the house I just figured I would hear it. I wasn't even vacuuming so I don't know why I didn't hear it (or she didn't even knock), but I will just have to do that from now on, so there's no way I miss it!


yeah, I am rarely home when my memeboxes come - so this works for me.  And sometimes I will have another carrier and that person NEVER knocks on my door, they just leave a notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Assuming I am not home.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

thedreamer said:


> I requested a refund for an unshipped box, and instead of reversing the original transaction through Paypal, they seem to have sent me money as a buyer (i.e. they selected the "I'm paying for goods or services" option when sending me money). Now I'm charged a "seller's fee" for the funds they've sent me, making the refund less than what I actually paid for the box. Has this happened to anyone before? They've stopped replying to my subsequent emails.


Urgh groan--please let PayPal know--that's not ok. I don't think that Memebox gets how this works, but dodging emails is sketchy and not ok.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Has anyone noticed that their last few orders (if they ordered in the last few days) all say "complete" in the shipping status?  That can't be right.  These boxes are not shipping out for a while!


Mine from yesterday is showing complete too, but it was a restock so they could have shipped it today but I doubt it and there is no shipment tab on the order either. I hope this doesn't become a big mess.. I think everyone should check their resent orders.


----------



## thedreamer (Sep 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh groan--please let PayPal know--that's not ok. I don't think that Memebox gets how this works, but dodging emails is sketchy and not ok.


I emailed them the breakdown of fees Paypal was deducting from the funds they sent me.  It's not a lot of money but I don't get why they did it this way, it's silly to have Paypal eat up extra fees in refunds.  The only reason I can think of is that sellers have 60 days to reverse transactions on Paypal.  I wonder if starting a Paypal dispute would help? (or get me blacklisted by Memebox  )


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> WHAT?  Seriously?  What the what-dy-what WHAT????


It just plain baffles me what Memebox does sometimes, how does someone get away with that if they work customer service?!

I can't tell you how many times I see women on Facebook ranting about how they haven't received a shipping notification in three days so they've emailed Memebox 3 times and they're on Facebook to demand they respond. Or rambling about how they've emailed Memebox 5 times about how they're allergic to something and want them to check the ingredients on a product. They don't do anything about that sort of stuff, but verbally attack someone with a legitimate problem? 

I so desperately want to know which customer service rep it was. I hope they're one of the ones that have mysteriously vanished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

I just realized that a customer service rep recently referred to me as "CFisher."


----------



## dianarama (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Has anyone noticed that their last few orders (if they ordered in the last few days) all say "complete" in the shipping status? That can't be right. These boxes are not shipping out for a while!


I had this happen too. CS told me that it is a system issue and they are working on a solution. My order has one item shipping now and several future items on it. I really hope that are not too distracted by the Cutie Pie crap to deal with this properly.

I also sent a message to ask about the Tea Tree VIP pricing ending early but I haven't heard back.


----------



## Moey (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Still waiting on #50 anti-aging box that should have shipped out on September 5th.  Still no tracking!! Of course I have emailed them and today's email rely from them after no other reply other than, "once your box ships, you will receive a tracking number", was " please stop harassing us with your constant emails and foul langauge".  Really?


 
O... M... G...!!!! I can't believe they'd have the guts to put that in writing! They must really be stressing. Holy Cow. Crappiest customer service EVER! I still don't have my antiaging box either. I do have tracking - it shipped out on Sept. 5th but it's still not here. Got my boxes that shipped out on the 12th today but not the one that shipped on the 5th. Crazy!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized that a customer service rep recently referred to me as "CFisher."


Now that is interesting...  is this the only place you use that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If so, yay, because it means Memebox is listening! Watching... You know what I mean. *waves*


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> I haven'd used it yet. I''m currently trying to finish the fermented bean sleeping pack from the 1st fermented box and it's not working great. I'm curious, does it have a cooling effect? Do you think it'l be too cold to use in winter?


I wouldn't use it in the winter. Brrr. It's already freezing me out some nights.


----------



## Moey (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized that a customer service rep recently referred to me as "CFisher."


 
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 26, 2014)

So many posts the last days!!! I am not interested in Marzia's box, I can see some people buying it, but 4500 boxes?!?! And a video in which she is not that passionate about the box??? lol I see a new jackpot box coming containing marzia's items and nail polishes! lol

I just bought luckybox 10! I felt I had to use all the codes for September before the end of the month!

I hope that if memebox prepares special christmas boxes or advent calendars that they will be available for shipping immediately... I'll be away for two weeks in December and I fear that the christmas boxes will arrive when I am away... It will be nice if they release them in November and we can expect them to send them immediately!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized that a customer service rep recently referred to me as "CFisher."


That's like.... really creepy..


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, but wasnt that the name you requested to be displayed for the jackpot winning?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Now that is interesting...  is this the only place you use that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If so, yay, because it means Memebox is listening! Watching... You know what I mean. *waves*


I actually had them use "CFisher" when they announced the Jackpot thing because I didn't want them to release my full name or email (why they thought I would want my email being plastered all over Memeworld is so beyond me).

But why would a customer service rep know that, unless it's posted in my account somewhere? And this really is the ONLY place I use CFisher.

That is just so weird. 

ETA: That may not have been the best decision, giving them an easy way to link my Memebox account to what I say on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It just plain baffles me what Memebox does sometimes, how does someone get away with that if they work customer service?!
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I see women on Facebook ranting about how they haven't received a shipping notification in three days so they've emailed Memebox 3 times and they're on Facebook to demand they respond. Or rambling about how they've emailed Memebox 5 times about how they're allergic to something and want them to check the ingredients on a product. They don't do anything about that sort of stuff, but verbally attack someone with a legitimate problem?
> 
> I so desperately want to know which customer service rep it was. I hope they're one of the ones that have mysteriously vanished.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


   Jill (Memebox.com)

Sep 26 13:12

Hi,

Order number 100031240 is ready for shipment and you will get the tracking number once the box ships.

Please submit a question once, and if you continue to harass us with your emails and language we reserve the right to refuse service.

Thanks,

Memebox Global Team

Shipment #100031240

Tracking Number:LK002921744KR 

Carrier:Standard 

=LK002921744KR 

Shipment #100036809

custom:Tracker7 

Close Window

WHERE IS THE TRACKING NUMBER FOR MY ANTI-AGING BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS MY FINAL F EMAIL REQUEST. IF YOU DON'T GET BACK WITH ME WITH A REAL RESPONSE I WILL CANCEL THIS CHARGE WITH MY BANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Jill thinks that is foul language? 

Jill should not be in customer service.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Jill thinks that is foul language?
> 
> Jill should not be in customer service.


I had to edit the f-word in that response for MUT!

Here's my edited response to that one:

 
My Name

Sep 26 13:52

I have ordered a ton of sxxt from your shop! I am simply asking for a tracking number for my anti-aging box that should have shipped out on September 5th! All I get is that when it ships out I will get a response, and a tracking number. FXXX XXU! That doesn't answer my question. Why hasn't it shipped out on the 5th of September??????????????

and then Jill's last response:

Jill (Memebox.com)

Sep 26 14:10

Hi,

Your order has been shipped out on Sept 5th and is on its way. Sometimes it takes awhile to clear customs, but your package will be delivered shortly.

Thank you for your patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,

Memebox Global Team
So I finally emailed again asking for the tracking number!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I had to edit the f-word in that response for MUT!
> 
> Here's my edited response to that one:
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel bad for some of the customer service reps. Sometimes it feels like Memebox just hires college students for a couple of dollars an hour and just sits them in front of a computer and tells them to try to solve all the Memeproblems.

It rarely seems like any of them are actually trained to handle situations. And none of them ever seem to actually know what's happening at Memebox. It's like every single aspect of Memebox is dealt with in an entirely different place, and none of them communicate anything to each other.

The customer service reps that I've had to contact, never seem to actually have any way to know about the shipping aspect of Memebox. I can't tell you how long it took to get a simple address change fixed.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I had to edit the f-word in that response for MUT!
> 
> Here's my edited response to that one:
> 
> ...


At the risk of getting bashed here, and absolutely  as respectfully as possible to you since I understand their total non response is what has led you to talk to them this way,now that I see what you are writing them I think that what they wrote to you was less inappropriate than I thought.

I'd seriously advise you to stop cursing at them in emails, since when you do dispute charges, they can submit emails and you may have to.  Like it or not, these emails are not going to reflect well on you.  At the risk of also sounding like your mom or something, cursing at people is seldom the way to get them to do what you want.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

As frustrating as this situation must be, there's really no need to 'yell' "f* you" at the CSR.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

Ended up canceling Cute Wishlist #4 but keeping #3 to justify buying the Tea Tree box. Really wish the stupid VIP sale hadn't ended so quickly on that, grr.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry but your email to them was completely inappropriate! If I was a customer service rep I would also tell you to pack in your disgusting language!

Edit actually I'm not sorry. That email is awful that you sent to them, I'd refuse you service also.


----------



## Moey (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> I had to edit the f-wI wod in that response for MUT!
> 
> Here's my edited response to that one:
> 
> ...


 
Ouch! I can not believe i'm gonna defend memebox cs but yikes, i probably wouldn't have responded to you and just closed your account.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
*edited for spelling


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

That email was after several back and forths with them to no avail.  This isn't the first issue that I have had with them.  It's my response to them totally igoring my issue and sending me passive uninformed information.  I should not have to result to sending that type of email to begin with.  Don't blame the vicitm.  I am still the one who has sent and paid my money for their product, with no result, right now.

Hopefully, you are not the type to provoke people into conversing with you in that type of manner. Get it together!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Also they didn't tell you to stop using foul language they just said 'harassment and language.'

You put in the foul yourself so you clearly know what you're saying. And you're not wrong. 

What makes you think you have the right to speak to someone like that, over a bloody box of moisturiser...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm really weird about vulgarity and cussing, I just never use either, and it tends to make me really uncomfortable, particularly when it's directed at me (especially when I don't understand why). But I am so used to people throwing around the f word, and it tends to baffle me, but never really surprises me. I worked at Walgreen's in the photo department and whenever someone else screwed up someone's photos I would have to listen to someone cussing at me for 10 minutes while I awkwardly slumped down and waited for a manager to come to my rescue (I was a kid, after all).

But I feel like there's also a big difference between expressing frustration at the situation, and actually directing it at someone. And even if you were just expressing frustration, it just doesn't feel like the place.

And as people have mentioned, it's really not going to get you anywhere with customer service. And if I were the person that received that email, I'd be that much less likely to deal with your future emails. 

As it is, I feel like I hit the jackpot when one of the customer service reps responds to an email I've sent.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> That email was after several back and forths with them to no avail.  This isn't the first issue that I have had with them.  It's my response to them totally igoring my issue and sending me passive uninformed information.  I should not have to result to sending that type of email to begin with.  Don't blame the vicitm.  I am still the one who has sent and paid my money for their product, with no result, right now.
> 
> Hopefully, you are not the type to provoke people into conversing with you in that type of manner. Get it together!


Blame the victim? Come on. You're an adult, and adults should not start 'internet yelling' eff you at a customer service rep.

You chose to do it. You were not forced into it.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

Soooo...people that have gotten their Moisture Surge box, what did you think of it overall? I saw the spoilers, but sometimes it's hard to tell what you'll think until you actually get it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

We aren't "blaming you" for having problems with memebox CS; they haven't resolved your issue and they need to find out what happened with this box.  If it shipped Sept. 5th, it is reasonable to wonder WTF happened and for them to look into it.   We're pointing out that your response was inappropriate and yes, rude.

edited to add (because I can't leave well enough alone): "Hopefully, you are not the type to provoke people into conversing with you in that type of manner. Get it together!"

Only *you* decide how you react to someone.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> That email was after several back and forths with them to no avail.  This isn't the first issue that I have had with them.  It's my response to them totally igoring my issue and sending me passive uninformed information.  I should not have to result to sending that type of email to begin with.  Don't blame the vicitm.  I am still the one who has sent and paid my money for their product, with no result, right now.
> 
> Hopefully, you are not the type to provoke people into conversing with you in that type of manner. Get it together!


I'm not sure if you mentioned this or know about this, but have you checked if there's a tracking number on your order status page? If you sign in to Memebox and click on your Account and choose the order your box was in, there should be a shipping tab. If you click on that, it should have a tracking number. 

Also one time I ordered from the Memebox US shop and never received a shipment email or a tracking email. But I did get my order like three days later so it might still be coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queenofstars (Sep 26, 2014)

Gimme global #15 spoilers, damn it!! How does no one have it yet??


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Soooo...people that have gotten their Moisture Surge box, what did you think of it overall? I saw the spoilers, but sometimes it's hard to tell what you'll think until you actually get it.


I just received mine and I'm really thrilled with it. I LOVE Chosungah so I was so excited to see us receiving 3 items (and I love the variety in those 3 products, it's nice to get unique products since we're all drowning in some of the standards already!) I also loved the vitamin/moisture stick, I used to have one from the Aqua line and it was great for dry patches and elbows and knees, but it came in a weird deodorant type container, and this one is so adorable (and purse sized). I was happy with the rest of the products, I definitely expected another mist, but I like that this one can be used on the body as well.

I bought a second one after the Chosungah spoiler, and I'm really glad I did. This is definitely one of my favorite boxes so far.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Soooo...people that have gotten their Moisture Surge box, what did you think of it overall? I saw the spoilers, but sometimes it's hard to tell what you'll think until you actually get it.


Moving swiftly on!



Spoiler



I like it, I love the Black jam set thing thats really awesome. The vitamin stick thing I like but the smell I can live without, like vicks vapour rub but I can deal with it. The neck mask seems a bit 'anti aging' to me but I'll use it. I like face masks also, and the collagen cream is marvellous! The aloe is ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So yeah overall I'm pleased with it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Dying to know more about the moisture stick thing!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Dying to know more about the moisture stick thing!!


It smells like Vicks haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received mine and I'm really thrilled with it. I LOVE Chosungah so I was so excited to see us receiving 3 items (and I love the variety in those 3 products, it's nice to get unique products since we're all drowning in some of the standards already!) I also loved the vitamin/moisture stick, I used to have one from the Aqua line and it was great for dry patches and elbows and knees, but it came in a weird deodorant type container, and this one is so adorable (and purse sized). I was happy with the rest of the products, I definitely expected another mist, but I like that this one can be used on the body as well.
> 
> I bought a second one after the Chosungah spoiler, and I'm really glad I did. This is definitely one of my favorite boxes so far.





marliepanda said:


> Moving swiftly on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay thanks! I am so glad I broke my no buy for that box! I also felt I pretty much had to buy it as I did suggest it in the box suggestions thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: That was the box my mail lady decided I wasn't home for. I should hopefully have it tomorrow.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It smells like Vicks haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no!

I loved the Aqua one but it was discontinued, I tried to track it down recently. It was a citrusy ocean smell.

Argh. VICKS?!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Also they didn't tell you to stop using foul language they just said 'harassment and language.'
> 
> You put in the foul yourself so you clearly know what you're saying. And you're not wrong.
> 
> What makes you think you have the right to speak to someone like that, over a bloody box of moisturiser...


It's not the bloody box of whatever! It's what I paid for! It could be a rock! It's my money and my business. Still after all of this I still don't have what I was asking for, which is the point.  My tracking number!  I was very nice to them in my first four or five emails!!! Then you tell me to stop emailing you? When you are still not giving me my tracking number?  Are you serious??


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

It has been long enough, they really do need to get someone on it.  I wish we could call and "speak to a manager" lol.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> It's not the bloody box of whatever! It's what I paid for! It could be a rock! It's my money and my business. Still after all of this I still don't have what I was asking for, which is the point.  My tracking number!  I was very nice to them in my first four or five emails!!! Then you tell me to stop emailing you? When you are still not giving me my tracking number?  Are you serious??


You swore at them and told them to 'eff off' or whatever. That sorta negates 4/5 'nice' emails.

How would you feel if someone spoke to you like that? or your mother? Or your child? Its disgusting. And the fact you think you are justified in what you said in those emails speaks volumes.

I wouldn't want your money or your business if you resorted to verbal abuse should something go wrong.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned this or know about this, but have you checked if there's a tracking number on your order status page? If you sign in to Memebox and click on your Account and choose the order your box was in, there should be a shipping tab. If you click on that, it should have a tracking number.
> 
> Also one time I ordered from the Memebox US shop and never received a shipment email or a tracking email. But I did get my order like three days later so it might still be coming!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It has only stated Tracker 7 for the tracking number - that was what I told them in email two or three.  It's missing and they don't apparently had it either.  That's why have provoked me to this level.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I loved the Aqua one but it was discontinued, I tried to track it down recently. It was a citrusy ocean smell.
> 
> ...


Yeah really smells like Vicks, doesnt work like Vicks though, I am full of cold so tried it. I do have a very moisturised upper lip and chest though haha


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> It has been long enough, they really do need to get someone on it.  I wish we could call and "speak to a manager" lol.


Exactly, I have worked in CS, and people just don't curse you out unless, they are being ignored or screwed!  Just answer my question correctly. Not by telling oh it hasn't shipped yet.  When I have given you all of the information that states that It should have shipped.  Then instead of looking for the answer to solve my issue you come back to me with. Yes, it shipped out weeks ago, you should be receiving it soon.  That's when you will get cused out!


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> It has only stated Tracker 7 for the tracking number - that was what I told them in email two or three.  It's missing and they don't apparently had it either.  That's why have provoked me to this level.


I would be pretty stressed out and pissed if that happened to me too. But the people responding to your emails may not be the same person so they might not know what's been going on. Why don't you try to reach out to them over Facebook and maybe tag Joanna Lee who's suppose to be a Memebox representative? They seem to be very active on Facebook and if you write them a detailed message, hopefully someone knowledgable can get back to you! Hope you can find a solution quick!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> You swore at them and told them to 'eff off' or whatever. That sorta negates 4/5 'nice' emails.
> 
> How would you feel if someone spoke to you like that? or your mother? Or your child? Its disgusting. And the fact you think you are justified in what you said in those emails speaks volumes.
> 
> I wouldn't want your money or your business if you resorted to verbal abuse should something go wrong.


Well, I am glad you don't want my money.  I don't want anything you are trying to sell.  Look I don't have to nor will I defend myself in this regard! Goodbye!!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Gimme global #15 spoilers, damn it!! How does no one have it yet??


Most people won't get it unless they got it shipped expressed.  Globals aren't bundled in value packs for express shipping, as far as I know.  Global 15 just went out the other day, so I don't think we will see anything for a week.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> I would be pretty stressed out and pissed if that happened to me too. But the people responding to your emails may not be the same person so they might not know what's been going on. Why don't you try to reach out to them over Facebook and maybe tag Joanna Lee who's suppose to be a Memebox representative? They seem to be very active on Facebook and if you write them a detailed message, hopefully someone knowledgable can get back to you! Hope you can find a solution quick!


Well, there is the problem.  Memebox is now a global company!  This type of issue, me asking for a tracking number for a box that shipped out weeks ago should be an easy fix!


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Well, there is the problem.  Memebox is now a global company!  This type of issue, me asking for a tracking number for a box that shipped out weeks ago should be an easy fix!


Memebox is still a small company and there definitely are some language barriers. You can't place them on the same expectations as a huge global company like Sephora. If you're really unhappy though, you can open a dispute with Paypal or your credit card company and choose to never purchase from Memebox again.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I can't help but feel bad for some of the customer service reps. Sometimes it feels like Memebox just hires college students for a couple of dollars an hour and just sits them in front of a computer and tells them to try to solve all the Memeproblems.
> 
> It rarely seems like any of them are actually trained to handle situations. And none of them ever seem to actually know what's happening at Memebox. It's like every single aspect of Memebox is dealt with in an entirely different place, and none of them communicate anything to each other.
> 
> The customer service reps that I've had to contact, never seem to actually have any way to know about the shipping aspect of Memebox. I can't tell you how long it took to get a simple address change fixed.






Kdlane said:


> I had to edit the f-word in that response for MUT!
> 
> Here's my edited response to that one:
> 
> ...


I do understand where you are coming from, and I'm not going to say "You shouldn't have SWORN, etc etc" Everyone reacts differently in situations. We are all different, so no one should be judging. - Im not going to sit here and be little you just because you swore in an email, it happens, big deal, move on. - In regards to you're order not being received, if it still has not showed up, open up a dispute with however you paid for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I've had a box show up 1 month later... give it until Oct 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Yeah really smells like Vicks, doesnt work like Vicks though, I am full of cold so tried it. I do have a very moisturised upper lip and chest though haha


Haha, I HATE that smell though. I really lip the moisture sticks, so this is a tough decision.

Oh, how obvious? Keep one, trade the other!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Kdlane said:


> Exactly, I have worked in CS, and people just don't curse you out unless, they are being ignored or screwed!  Just answer my question correctly. Not by telling oh it hasn't shipped yet.  When I have given you all of the information that states that It should have shipped.  Then instead of looking for the answer to solve my issue you come back to me with. Yes, it shipped out weeks ago, you should be receiving it soon.  That's when you will get cused out!


I don't think this is necessarily fair, to be honest. I worked at Walgreen's and was cussed out on honestly a daily basis, all over things entirely not related to me and my actions. And even when this was pointed out, I just so happened to be the one they took their anger out on. I also worked at a luxury assisted living home when I was 16 and had steak knives thrown at me by a man that was angry that he was not given a steak knife with his dinner because he hadn't yet asked for one (they were only given to those that requested them). 

I realize that you are upset. And I do think it's awful that they haven't responded to you yet. And I think we all get sick of dealing with Memebox, and we've all had similar issues where it took FOREVER to get a silly little thing resolved. I just think we need to keep in mind that the customer service reps aren't really the ones to blame for such things, and chances are she really was not someone that was able to find you the information you needed. I've gone back and forth with customer service reps many times, only for another person to finally come in and give me the information needed. 

I have a feeling their customer service format is entirely different from what any of us are used to.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> We aren't "blaming you" for having problems with memebox CS; they haven't resolved your issue and they need to find out what happened with this box.  If it shipped Sept. 5th, it is reasonable to wonder WTF happened and for them to look into it.   We're pointing out that your response was inappropriate and yes, rude.
> 
> edited to add (because I can't leave well enough alone): "Hopefully, you are not the type to provoke people into conversing with you in that type of manner. Get it together!"
> 
> Only *you* decide how you react to someone.


So wait a minute, this box shipped on September 5th and could actually be held up in customs for some odd reason like all our August 5th boxes? And this drama is for nothing?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I do understand where you are coming from, and I'm not going to say "You shouldn't have SWORN, etc etc" Everyone reacts differently in situations. We are all different, so no one should be judging. - Im not going to sit here and be little you just because you swore in an email, it happens, big deal, move on. - In regards to you're order not being received, if it still has not showed up, open up a dispute with however you paid for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I've had a box show up 1 month later... give it until Oct 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Belittling? Its got nothing to do with 'swearing' its do do with 'internet yelling' FXXX YOU at a customer service rep.

Swearing - go for it. Swearing AT somebody over something little is rude.

My mum has a customer service facing job. If someone yelled FXXX YOU at her over something she had no control over (and lets face it, its trivial. Its a box of cosmetics. Its not life or death.) I would be furious. 

I am not belittling someone going 'OMG YOU SWORE' I'm telling her swearing like that TOWARDS a person (not just saying 'this is a sXit situation' for example is ridiculous. 

Seriously. File paypal, or shut up and wait. Swearing ain't gonna get you your box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't think this is necessarily fair, to be honest. I worked at Walgreen's and was cussed out on honestly a daily basis, all over things entirely not related to me and my actions. And even when this was pointed out, I just so happened to be the one they took their anger out on. I also worked at a luxury assisted living home when I was 16 and had steak knives thrown at me by a man that was angry that he was not given a steak knife with his dinner because he hadn't yet asked for one (they were only given to those that requested them).
> 
> I realize that you are upset. And I do think it's awful that they haven't responded to you yet. And I think we all get sick of dealing with Memebox, and we've all had similar issues where it took FOREVER to get a silly little thing resolved. I just think we need to keep in mind that the customer service reps aren't really the ones to blame for such things, and chances are she really was not someone that was able to find you the information you needed. I've gone back and forth with customer service reps many times, only for another person to finally come in and give me the information needed.
> 
> I have a feeling their customer service format is entirely different from what any of us are used to.


I think you give them less credit than what they seem to be lol. They keep track of all blog reviews, they keep track of multiple accounts by one member, they stalk MUT, they are sneaky, they lie, the list goes on. - I think there smarter than you think.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Belittling? Its got nothing to do with 'swearing' its do do with 'internet yelling' FXXX YOU at a customer service rep.
> 
> Swearing - go for it. Swearing AT somebody over something little is rude.
> 
> ...


You're very rude. You're the one starting the drama. @@Kdlane is frusterated and looking for people to talk to about it and you're flying off the hook??! Judging, freaking out?? Its uncalled for. She swore in an email, big deal. I've been sworn at , yelled out lol - It happens. Instead of  getting angry for god knows why, how about giving constructive feedback, there's an "adult" thing to do....


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So wait a minute, this box shipped on September 5th and could actually be held up in customs for some odd reason like all our August 5th boxes? And this drama is for nothing?


...September 5th?

Oh.

Woops. That does change things.

In all seriousness, chances are your box is on its way still. It's still well within the delivery timeframe, lots of us have had packages take about a month, which is actually very normal for slow international shipping services.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I come here to vent.....I've had my share of issues with CS - heck, I waited OVER a month to get my USA exclusive items that I was supposed to get in 3 days.  And they kept telling me "oh, it will ship out shortly".  Turns out that a couple of the items were out of stock, so instead of shipping out the other in stock items and letting me know about the out of stock items, I got a huge circle jerk for weeks. 

 It is an awful feeling to have to beg, plead, alternate between "send me my boxes, damnit" and "please, please send my boxes, please, I am so sad and am crying" .   A person should not have to do that.   I came here to rant and I ranted on my blog.   I found that it helped to let it all out and then I was able to calmly discuss with CS my issues, once again, firmly, but without rancor.

edited because I cannot spell for shit


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So wait a minute, this box shipped on September 5th and could actually be held up in customs for some odd reason like all our August 5th boxes? And this drama is for nothing?


I missed that it just shipped Sept 5th.

Even before the shipping changes they were very clear that a box could take 20 days to get to you. There was never any hide the ball about that fact. At this point, it's barely been 20 days and now with the new shipping it can take longer, and they aren't hiding the ball about that either.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ...September 5th?
> 
> Oh.
> 
> ...


But the problem is, and this is legit, she doesn't have access to her tracking number.  They can give her that


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I think you give them less credit than what they seem to be lol. They keep track of all blog reviews, they keep track of multiple accounts by one member, they stalk MUT, they are sneaky, they lie, the list goes on. - I think there smarter than you think.


I think it's more that I wonder how separated the departments are. I've had customer service reps that GENUINELY seemed baffled as to how to help me with things and they would keep responding to me repeatedly each day for WEEKS straight, just to get a tiny thing resolved. And when it was resolved, it was by an entirely different person, usually one whose name I was entirely unfamiliar with (and I've dealt with lots of customer service reps).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> But the problem is, and this is legit, she doesn't have access to her tracking number.  They can give her that


Oh, sorry. I didn't mean that it changed that fact, the shipping stuff is always a nightmare with Memebox.

I just meant that chances are the box is in fact on its way and will arrive, and that this is really quite normal for this shipping speed. So I don't think it's time to open a dispute for item not received.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You're very rude. You're the one starting the drama. @@Kdlane is frusterated and looking for people to talk to about it and you're flying off the hook??! Judging, freaking out?? Its uncalled for. She swore in an email, big deal. I've been sworn at , yelled out lol - It happens.


I am not rude.

I don't swear at customer service representatives. I was raised better than to scream 'eff you' at people becase my memebox didn't arrive at my door fast enough.

Get a grip. Seriously. Flying off the hook is YELLING 'eff you' because your beauty box didnt arrive after 22 days.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I am not rude.
> 
> I don't swear at customer service representatives. I was raised better than to scream 'eff you' at people becase my memebox didn't arrive at my door fast enough.
> 
> Get a grip. Seriously. Flying off the hook is YELLING 'eff you' because your beauty box didnt arrive after 22 days.


Read you're previous post. - You just said "shut up" @Kdlane.. correct me if I'm wrong?

She swore in her email, get over it lol We're all here to talk about the things we enjoy, and the not so things we enjoy, I don't see why you had to come with claws out.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You're very rude. You're the one starting the drama. @@Kdlane is frusterated and looking for people to talk to about it and you're flying off the hook??! Judging, freaking out?? Its uncalled for. She swore in an email, big deal. I've been sworn at , yelled out lol - It happens. Instead of  getting angry for god knows why, how about giving constructive feedback, there's an "adult" thing to do....


Okay

My adult advice is don't use foul language towards CS reps, then call yourself a victim and play for sympathy on a forum when they ask you not to swear at them.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Read you're previous post. - You just said "shut up" @Kdlane.. correct me if I'm wrong?


Yeah. Shut up swearing at CS and file paypal if she's so bothered.

Sorry but I'm not gonna pander to someone whose playing the victim card because CS reps asked her not to swear at them. An entirely legitimate request.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I do understand where you are coming from, and I'm not going to say "You shouldn't have SWORN, etc etc" Everyone reacts differently in situations. We are all different, so no one should be judging. - Im not going to sit here and be little you just because you swore in an email, it happens, big deal, move on. - In regards to you're order not being received, if it still has not showed up, open up a dispute with however you paid for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I've had a box show up 1 month later... give it until Oct 5th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks @! It's not my normal reaction but damit! Enough with these games. I work hard for my money and If I paid for something don't jerk me around just give me the tracking number and stop trying to make me the bad guy!  Who am I?? I am just like everybody else who deserves real customer service!  The customer can't be rude in this sense.  

Right, it's very true we are all different and we all will have different reactions to different situations, this is a place of open respectfully discussion that and My rant is now among those. Those same people, who feel that I; as the customer was out of place, and rude. Just wait until you are in your situation. Then we can talk.

Your post is most appreciated and respected. Yes I am giving it to the end of this week, as I have already contacted my bank to start a dispute and investigation, I will need to followup with them then.

Thank you for not joining the bully team and understanding my POV  Your the best! Gratitude


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

Does something strange happen every month on the 5th? I just checked my tracking, and it's likely that my boxes that shipped on the 5th and the 16th will be delivered to me on the same day. The boxes from the 16th are currently with customs and the box from the 5th just left customs. Very odd.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

The bully team. Hahah love it.

Is there anyone you're not the victim of today? Memebox bad service and bullying from the forum. Oh dear me.

Lots of ladies here have had slow shipping and been messed about a bit by Memebox. Its not good, nobody said that.

I'd bet not many of them resorted to your level  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does something strange happen every month on the 5th? I just checked my tracking, and it's likely that my boxes that shipped on the 5th and the 16th will be delivered to me on the same day. The boxes from the 16th are currently with customs and the box from the 5th just left customs. Very odd.


My honey will come on the same day as my naked box and they were shipped almost a week apart. not quite as spaced out as yours but a bit odd!


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You're very rude. You're the one starting the drama. @@Kdlane is frusterated and looking for people to talk to about it and you're flying off the hook??! Judging, freaking out?? Its uncalled for. She swore in an email, big deal. I've been sworn at , yelled out lol - It happens. Instead of  getting angry for god knows why, how about giving constructive feedback, there's an "adult" thing to do....


@marlipanda Seriously, it's like it's your money and your whatever.  I have heard you, so why are you still invested so rudely as @ has said?

When Lucy told me to stop sending harrassing emails (that weren't being addressed), yes I Yelled the F-word at her! Now, you need to get over it!  I am sure she has.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The bully team. Hahah love it.
> 
> Is there anyone you're not the victim of today? Memebox bad service and bullying from the forum. Oh dear me.
> 
> ...





Kdlane said:


> Thanks @! It's not my normal reaction but damit! Enough with these games. I work hard for my money and If I paid for something don't jerk me around just give me the tracking number and stop trying to make me the bad guy!  Who am I?? I am just like everybody else who deserves real customer service!  The customer can't be rude in this sense.
> 
> Right, it's very true we are all different and we all will have different reactions to different situations, this is a place of open respectfully discussion that and My rant is now among those. Those same people, who feel that I; as the customer was out of place, and rude. Just wait until you are in your situation. Then we can talk.
> 
> ...


There's a block option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's a block option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep! 

It is done!


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah sorry just have to weigh in on this not trying to bully you. But many many of us have had horrible customer service and not reacted the way you did. In the heat of the moment sure I understand getting upset and yeah even cursing someone out. But if you can't look back and say maybe I should have worded it differently when talking to a CS rep, that in all likelihood is not at all paid enough to deal with that or has the authority or power to do much about it, i feel like you need to take a hard look at yourself and why you feel like its ok to treat any other human being that way.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> If it shipped Sept. 5th, it is reasonable to wonder WTF happened and for them to look into it.


This should say if it *should have shipped* Sept. 5th.  Sorry if I added fuel to the fire.  It might have shipped, it might not have, but there's no way of knowing since she wasn't provided a tracking number which is standard.  The lack of tracking number is the issue... if it shipped, cool, it's on its way, no harm done.  But if it didn't....


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

I am seriously loving this tea box, guys! I wasn't so impressed when I saw the spoilers, but having everything in front of me really made me reconsid--


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 26, 2014)

OK, so how about those Korean beauty products ladies? Anyone have any mask or treatment plans for this weekend?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I am seriously loving this tea box, guys! I wasn't so impressed when I saw the spoilers, but having everything in front of me really made me reconsid--


LOL- love the gif.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> This should say if it *should have shipped* Sept. 5th.  Sorry if I added fuel to the fire.  It might have shipped, it might not have, but there's no way of knowing since she wasn't provided a tracking number which is standard.  The lack of tracking number is the issue... if it shipped, cool, it's on its way, no harm done.  But if it didn't....


Thanks doll!


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I am seriously loving this tea box, guys! I wasn't so impressed when I saw the spoilers, but having everything in front of me really made me reconsid--


I legit laughed and scared a customer at work.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You're very rude. You're the one starting the drama. @@Kdlane is frusterated and looking for people to talk to about it and you're flying off the hook??! Judging, freaking out?? Its uncalled for. She swore in an email, big deal. I've been sworn at , yelled out lol - It happens. Instead of  getting angry for god knows why, how about giving constructive feedback, there's an "adult" thing to do....


I work in food, a customer service based field. There isn't a thing she said here that wasn't true. People (and not all people, please note) seem to think because we are in customer service we don't deserve respect. It's amazing how some people feel they can speak down to me because they pay me to cook their gourmet meals. But that's how some people are brought up to behave and like I said, not everyone is this way. This is just what I deal with on a daily basis.
I think everyone needs to take a step back and think about what they're really saying to each other. Kindness goes a long way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> OK, so how about those Korean beauty products ladies? Anyone have any mask or treatment plans for this weekend?


A friend just bought a bunch of the Missha masks and we're taking some to a convention we're going to next month. Yay serial killer Korean masks on vacation in Chicago! XD


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

I think I'm gonna try out a hair mask this weekend. I have a few and I've never tried one. @@MissJexie reminded me I had some when she posted the spoiler earlier!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

@@marliepanda did not start this whole thing by "coming at" KDLane. She responded to the situation feeling the same way that a lot of people in this thread did. At worst, she just said it more bluntly, especially after the back and forth started.

This whole thing is being turned into something it shouldn't be. @@Kdlane No one was trying to bully you. A lot of people were simply trying to express the difference between being frustrated and even cussing, and saying eff you to someone. And context does matter here. And I know some people were upset because it just felt like you didn't really represent the entire situation honestly from the beginning, so a lot of people were definitely shocked to read you saying eff you to the customer service rep. 

And I'm sorry, but personally it just really offends me when words like "bully" and "victim" are thrown around in such silly situations.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 26, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> A friend just bought a bunch of the Missha masks and we're taking some to a convention we're going to next month. Yay serial killer Korean masks on vacation in Chicago! XD


Perfect! I took my mother on a trip for her birthday and we had fun one night doing sheet masks and treatments in our hotel room. Relaxing, fun, and funny!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I work in food, a customer service based field. There isn't a thing she said here that wasn't true. People (and not all people, please note) seem to think because we are in customer service we don't deserve respect. It's amazing how some people feel they can speak down to me because they pay me to cook their gourmet meals. But that's how some people are brought up to behave and like I said, not everyone is this way. This is just what I deal with on a daily basis.
> 
> I think everyone needs to take a step back and think about what they're really saying to each other. Kindness goes a long way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use to work in customer service for a mobile phone company when I was 19. I was threatened, cussed at, you name it, but I was trained to know that the customer is ALWAYS right, and if there angry, there's a problem and it needs to be fixed. A customer does not just freak out, or cuss because they feel like it, there's a legit reason, and that's because there not happy, its CS's job to fix the issue, regardless.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 26, 2014)

I like Memeboxes however I do NOT like pre-paying months in advanced. Since most credit card and bank companies have a 30 to 90 day window it's highly possible to miss the window in order to dispute a charge should something happen. This is why I stopped buying Memeboxes because the risk was too high to spend so much money and be out that money if something should happened to Memebox.

Speaking of money with Memebox... Exactly how does one get money from the affiliate program? I have a little under a $100 in affiliate credit that's never been sent to me.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 26, 2014)

I have TOOOO much stuff to try, it has reached a tragic point. I just used  a face mask and will probably try to use another tomorrow... as well as continuing to update my trade list in the hope of clearing some of this stuff out... sigh.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> A friend just bought a bunch of the Missha masks and we're taking some to a convention we're going to next month. Yay serial killer Korean masks on vacation in Chicago! XD


Let us know how the Missha masks are! I keep pondering placing an order for some to use up points (and the $20 free shipping) but I've never even seen that line of sheet masks!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@marliepanda did not start this whole thing by "coming at" KDLane. She responded to the situation feeling the same way that a lot of people in this thread did. At worst, she just said it more bluntly, especially after the back and forth started.
> 
> This whole thing is being turned into something it shouldn't be. @@Kdlane No one was trying to bully you. A lot of people were simply trying to express the difference between being frustrated and even cussing, and saying eff you to someone. And context does matter here. And I know some people were upset because it just felt like you didn't really represent the entire situation honestly from the beginning, so a lot of people were definitely shocked to read you saying eff you to the customer service rep.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but personally it just really offends me when words like "bully" and "victim" are thrown around in such silly situations.


If the word "bully" and "victim" offends you, I don't think you should use the internet lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

@@zadidoll you have to withdraw ur it doesn't get sent automatically


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If the word "bully" and "victim" offends you, I don't think you should use the internet lol


And people who think 'only' tampons give people toxic shock syndrome shouldnt use the internet either...

Are you just like crazy sore about the tampon debacle and how wrong you were? Or are you really that 'into' swearing at customer service agents with kdlane?

I mean either way its pretty lame. Maybe youve blocked me and can't read this, but seriously. How can you not see its 'you and kdlane' against pretty much everyone else. one thinks swearing at CS reps is a fun passtime, and another thinks its not nice.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I use to work in customer service for a mobile phone company when I was 19. I was threatened, cussed at, you name it, but I was trained to know that the customer is ALWAYS right, and if there angry, there's a problem and it needs to be fixed. A customer does not just freak out, or cuss because they feel like it, there's a legit reason, and that's because there not happy, its CS's job to fix the issue, regardless.


This exactly!!!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I use to work in customer service for a mobile phone company when I was 19. I was threatened, cussed at, you name it, but I was trained to know that the customer is ALWAYS right, and if there angry, there's a problem and it needs to be fixed. A customer does not just freak out, or cuss because they feel like it, there's a legit reason, and that's because there not happy, its CS's job to fix the issue, regardless.



The customer is not always right.  Whenever I have worked CS there was basically an instant 'shut down' as soon as cussing or violent language began.

AKA security were called. not 'Oh no, theyre so upset lets work harder to fix it'

We do not live in a world where violence and cussing gets a job fixed regardless, thank god.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

I think whether or not kdlane swears at CS is her business. It's not right for any of us to judge her, simple as that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> And people who think 'only' tampons give people toxic shock syndrome shouldnt use the internet either...
> 
> Are you just like crazy sore about the tampon debacle and how wrong you were? Or are you really that 'into' swearing at customer service agents with kdlane?
> 
> I mean either way its pretty lame. Maybe youve blocked me and can't read this, but seriously. How can you not see its 'you and kdlane' against pretty much everyone else. one thinks swearing at CS reps is a fun passtime, and another thinks its not nice.


I didn't know we were still in high school? and "against" everyone else?? Huh? Im sticking up for someone, if you don't like it, which you obviously don't, than move on. Oh the tampon thing, you mean from a week or two ago?? You're still going on about that?!


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> I think whether or not kdlane swears at CS is her business. It's not right for any of us to judge her, simple as that.


It was her business until she came on here and posted about it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The customer is not always right.  Whenever I have worked CS there was basically an instant 'shut down' as soon as cussing or violent language began.
> 
> AKA security were called. not 'Oh no, theyre so upset lets work harder to fix it'
> 
> We do not live in a world where violence and cussing gets a job fixed regardless, thank god.


No one said anything about violence.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> It was her business until she came on here and posted about it.


That gives someone a reason to freak out? and act like decent from Christ?


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I work in food, a customer service based field. There isn't a thing she said here that wasn't true. People (and not all people, please note) seem to think because we are in customer service we don't deserve respect. It's amazing how some people feel they can speak down to me because they pay me to cook their gourmet meals.


Totally side tracking here, but @@MemeJunkie you're a cook/chef? I used to be too. I literally found out I was pregnant days after graduating culinary school and stopped cooking once I went on mat leave. I'd love to go back to it after my daughter starts school next year, but as you're aware it's not exactly the kind of schedule that works well with family life.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> I think whether or not kdlane swears at CS is her business. It's not right for any of us to judge her, simple as that.


She came on telling us how bad the CS were for telling her to stop using foul language.

So she made it 'our business'


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 26, 2014)

Ladies. I've made my presence known by posting in this thread, must I step in? Let it go.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That gives someone a reason to freak out? and act like decent from Christ?


Who acted like decent from Christ?? We all can state our opinion if someone comes to a public forum to discuss a problem. You obviously disagree which is totally your right.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> It was her business until she came on here and posted about it.


She just came here to rant in a casual manner, much like everyone else. I don't think she wanted to hear a lecture on moral judgement, especially now at a time when she's already upset. I'm sure not everyone agrees with her reaction but what's done is done. Finger pointing and name calling is totally unnecessary.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Totally side tracking here, but @@MemeJunkie you're a cook/chef? I used to be too. I literally found out I was pregnant days after graduating culinary school and stopped cooking once I went on mat leave. I'd love to go back to it after my daughter starts school next year, but as you're aware it's not exactly the kind of schedule that works well with family life.


Seriously, side track to heck and back. I am done trying to explain to 'people' that swearing at CS agents is bad...mmmkay.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> Who acted like decent from Christ?? We all can state our opinion if someone comes to a public forum to discuss a problem. You obviously disagree which is totally your right.


A decent? A descent? A descendant? Or all three. A wholesome, coming down, descendant of Jesus himself. Thats me.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> She just came here to rant in a casual manner, much like everyone else. I don't think she wanted to hear a lecture on moral judgement, especially now at a time when she's already upset. I'm sure not everyone agrees with her reaction but what's done is done. Finger point and name calling is totally unnecessary.


Who name called or finger pointed? Seriously - I might have missed it.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Let us know how the Missha masks are! I keep pondering placing an order for some to use up points (and the $20 free shipping) but I've never even seen that line of sheet masks!


Will do! We're quite excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> Who name called or finger pointed? Seriously - I might have missed it.


I'm just using general terms for all this passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Seriously, side track to heck and back. I am done trying to explain to 'people' that swearing at CS agents is bad...mmmkay.


You've said what you've had to say, we get it, that type of stuff "offends" you, you've said what you had to say, End of story.


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Seriously, side track to heck and back. I am done trying to explain to 'people' that swearing at CS agents is bad...mmmkay.


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It is getting a bit silly I come on here for a light hearted talk about beauty products so I think I will disengage from this debate.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You've said what you've had to say, we get it, that type of stuff "offends" you, you've said what you had to say, End of story.


I'm not offended. I imagine the CS agent who was sworn at was offended though, and rightly so. So they asked her to stop and that outraged her enough to post on here (with limited info no doubt...)


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If the word "bully" and "victim" offends you, I don't think you should use the internet lol


The words bullied and victim get thrown around too easily. Either people don't know what they mean, or they are so self involved they don't understand that a negative comment aimed at them isn't bullying. Family members of mine lost someone very close to them because he committed suicide after being repeatedly bullied for his sexual orientation. So yeah, I find using the term victim and bullying offensive when someone is using it to describe themself after being told they were rude to a CS rep.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I use to work in customer service for a mobile phone company when I was 19. I was threatened, cussed at, you name it, but I was trained to know that the customer is ALWAYS right, and if there angry, there's a problem and it needs to be fixed. A customer does not just freak out, or cuss because they feel like it, there's a legit reason, and that's because there not happy, its CS's job to fix the issue, regardless.


Ugh!  I'm so sorry you had to go through that.  It is unfortunate that people think it's okay to swear at someone they don't even know.  None of their problem was your fault anyway!  Yelling at a CS agent does no good.

I once saw a 50 year old man curse at a new employee at a Starbucks because she was slow in getting his order punched into the computer.  SWEARING at her!  And said Starbucks shouldn't hire idiots!!

I can't tell you how happy I was when the manager came over and kicked the guy out of the store right then and there.  No drink for him!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'm not offended. I imagine the CS agent who was sworn at was offended though, and rightly so. So they asked her to stop and that outraged her enough to post on here (with limited info no doubt...)


You just explained it, so why must you banter?


----------



## blinded (Sep 26, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Ladies. I've made my presence known by posting in this thread, must I step in? Let it go.


Sorry, I typed my response before seeing your post. I'll step back now.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ugh!  I'm so sorry you had to go through that.  It is unfortunate that people think it's okay to swear at someone they don't even know.  None of their problem was your fault anyway!  Yelling at a CS agent does no good.
> 
> I once saw a 50 year old man curse at a new employee at a Starbucks because she was slow in getting his order punched into the computer.  SWEARING at her!  And said Starbucks shouldn't hire idiots!!
> 
> I can't tell you how happy I was when the manager came over and kicked the guy out of the store right then and there.  No drink for him!


Yes. This is how it should be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What a shame managers cant kick customers out of stores on online shops eh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.

If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:

Bloggers Picks Thumbs Up

Super Luckybox #11

Wine and Cheese Cosmetics

or 

CutiePie Marzia


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I use to work in customer service for a mobile phone company when I was 19. I was threatened, cussed at, you name it, but I was trained to know that the customer is ALWAYS right, and if there angry, there's a problem and it needs to be fixed. A customer does not just freak out, or cuss because they feel like it, there's a legit reason, and that's because there not happy, its CS's job to fix the issue, regardless.


There's definitely a difference between the two industries but yes, customers do freak out for no reason. They want a free meal, they want free product, they want a replacement phone, they want WHATEVER! People are irrational and disrespectful all the time for no reason. I'm not being fresh, but perhaps you didn't recognize this because you were so young when you worked at the mobile company. There isn't a day that I'm not talked down to in some shape or form. But you know how I look at it? Anyone that feels the need to treat me shitty, must have a shitty home life and that makes me okay with my day.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


Personally, Wine and Cheese, but only because none of the others interest me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


Superbox Luckybox #11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 26, 2014)

Could we take this to private messaging? I personally would like to talk about Memeboxes and not customer service. I don't like to put words into other people's mouths but I have reason to believe other people would also like to shift the discussion to something else. We are all tired of poor customer service.

In related news, I noticed that the $6 off the new box value sets is gone now, looks like that was their version of the "VIP sale". I guess that only gives me further reason to not buy the value set.

@@Saffyra, I would prefer Lucky Box 11 in a giveaway. Then Bloggers Picks. Maybe CutiePie if only to get rid of some extra stock...


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 26, 2014)

@@Saffyra anything but CPM hah!

For me personally wine and cheese but the other two would be good for newer people too! I'm no help. Except not cpm lol


----------



## had706 (Sep 26, 2014)

@@Saffyra I think SUPER lucky box #11 as I think lucky boxes generally have a nice selection.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> There's definitely a difference between the two industries but yes, customers do freak out for no reason. They want a free meal, they want free product, they want a replacement phone, they want WHATEVER! People are irrational and disrespectful all the time for no reason. I'm not being fresh, but perhaps you didn't recognize this because you were so young when you worked at the mobile company. There isn't a day that I'm not talked down to in some shape or form. But you know how I look at it? Anyone that feels the need to treat me shitty, must have a shitty home life and that makes me okay with my day.


I just did my job, what I was paid to do, left all that stuff at work. None of that stuff shocks me, because I've seen worse, I never dwelled on it. I don't get easily offended.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks, girls!

So that narrows it down to Wine and Cheese and Luckybox #11.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Could we take this to private messaging? I personally would like to talk about Memeboxes and not customer service. I don't like to put words into other people's mouths but I have reason to believe other people would also like to shift the discussion to something else. We are all tired of poor customer service.
> 
> In related news, I noticed that the $6 off the new box value sets is gone now, looks like that was their version of the "VIP sale". I guess that only gives me further reason to not buy the value set.
> 
> @@Saffyra, I would prefer Lucky Box 11 in a giveaway. Then Bloggers Picks. Maybe CutiePie if only to get rid of some extra stock...


dang, I missed the Value set...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


Hmm probably Super Luckybox #11 only because I already bought Thumbs Up and Wine and Cheese and I have no interest in CutiePie


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> The words bullied and victim get thrown around too easily. Either people don't know what they mean, or they are so self involved they don't understand that a negative comment aimed at them isn't bullying. Family members of mine lost someone very close to them because he committed suicide after being repeatedly bullied for his sexual orientation. So yeah, I find using the term victim and bullying offensive when someone is using it to describe themself after being told they were rude to a CS rep.


I'm truly sorry to hear about the loss in your family.

And, thank you.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thanks, girls!
> 
> So that narrows it down to Wine and Cheese and Luckybox #11.  Decisions, decisions...


With your blog being about a lot of different subscription boxes, personally I'd vote for the Luckybox. 

Is anyone else worried that the non-VIP pricing may be a thing now for the individual boxes?


----------



## raindrop (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I come here to vent.....I've had my share of issues with CS - heck, I waited OVER a month to get my USA exclusive items that I was supposed to get in 3 days. And they kept telling me "oh, it will ship out shortly". Turns out that a couple of the items were out of stock, so instead of shipping out the other in stock items and letting me know about the out of stock items, I got a huge circle jerk for weeks.


I feel it is my duty every time I see someone use the term 'circle jerk' when they mean 'jerked around'. It...does not mean that. It means something.........different.....

That said, I love you and your blog, biancardi!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 26, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I feel it is my duty every time I see someone use the term 'circle jerk' when they mean 'jerked around'. It...does not mean that. It means something.........different.....
> 
> That said, I love you and your blog, biancardi!


I just looked up "circle jerk"  :w00t:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

catyz said:


> I haven'd used it yet. I''m currently trying to finish the fermented bean sleeping pack from the 1st fermented box and it's not working great. I'm curious, does it have a cooling effect? Do you think it'l be too cold to use in winter?


@@catyz yes it is cooling on the face. But it goes away very face with my dryer than the Sahara skin as it gobbles it. I probably would use it in the winter tbh


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

I think Luckybox if you're just starting out (lots of variety for you) but I would take Wine &amp; Cheese, hands down! Just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

Not cpm, haha. The others sound promising though.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

@@raindrop DEAD.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I feel it is my duty every time I see someone use the term 'circle jerk' when they mean 'jerked around'. It...does not mean that. It means something.........different.....
> 
> That said, I love you and your blog, biancardi!


Circlejerk is a common term on Reddit actually. Not sure if you girls are familiar with that site though :3


----------



## goldendarter (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> Circlejerk is a common term on Reddit actually. Not sure if you girls are familiar with that site though :3


There's even a whole /r/circlejerk devoted to it.Not as amusing as one would think.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I come here to vent.....I've had my share of issues with CS - heck, I waited OVER a month to get my USA exclusive items that I was supposed to get in 3 days.  And they kept telling me "oh, it will ship out shortly".  Turns out that a couple of the items were out of stock, so instead of shipping out the other in stock items and letting me know about the out of stock items, I got a huge circle jerk for weeks.
> 
> It is an awful feeling to have to beg, plead, alternate between "send me my boxes, damnit" and "please, please send my boxes, please, I am so sad and am crying" .   A person should not have to do that.   I came here to rant and I ranted on my blog.   I found that it helped to let it all out and then I was able to calmly discuss with CS my issues, once again, firmly, but without rancor.
> 
> edited because I cannot spell for shit


Not to get into the sh*tstorm that happened on here while I went out to dinner with my hubby. But I will say I too like to be able to come here to vent. Though I can't say I necessarily calm down while dealing with CS. Nothing too crazy, but I have been known to shoot off a, shall we say, semi-rude email now and then.

Anyway, I've gotten to the point that (after having only dealt with Memebox for a month--keep that in mind), I am actively seeking alternatives. That should say something about how bad their CS really is. It may not be the fault of the individual CS person. Maybe they need training or to keep better files or something. Idk. But Meme should take our collective dissatisfaction more seriously. I mean, we clearly want to be happy customers. We anxiously await box releases. We get excited. We promote them over the net. No, they don't need to kiss our butts or hold our hands, but they do need to handle legitimate problems. And if someone asks for a tracking number, the tracking number should be sent. Maybe they are just overloaded. Perhaps they need to hire more CS reps or pay them more too. But *something* needs to be done, and I guess only Meme can know for sure what that is.


----------



## engawa (Sep 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> There's even a whole /r/circlejerk devoted to it.Not as amusing as one would think.


I feel that way about the entire site   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just stick to my /r/asianbeauty and /r/skincareaddiction


----------



## raindrop (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


I would pick wine and cheese, and then luckybox 11.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 26, 2014)

*@**@Saffyra*,  Bloggers Picks Thumbs Up just because i'm curious what they would put in there


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks

I think a lot of us feel like there's a huge difference between not being satisfied by  a company, and being unsatisfied with customer service (especially individual reps).

There are so many factors we have to take into consideration with Memebox. Including language barriers, cultural difference in customer service (especially when it comes to the whole "the customer is always right" thing, because that definitely isn't something you'll experience in many cultures), and the fact that a lot of us have been given reason to believe that the customer service reps truly are not given the materials needed to deal with a lot of the issues (especially the more common ones, like shipping/tracking issues). 

I think at this point, we all realize what we're signing up for once we hit that "checkout" button. And I definitely understand why a lot of people just wouldn't think it's worth it.


----------



## raindrop (Sep 26, 2014)

engawa said:


> Circlejerk is a common term on Reddit actually. Not sure if you girls are familiar with that site though :3


Common yes, but not interchangable! It always reminds me of when people mix up "embarazada" and "embarazoso" in Spanish. Hint, one means embarrassed and one means pregnant. Hilarity ensues!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, sorry. I didn't mean that it changed that fact, the shipping stuff is always a nightmare with Memebox.
> 
> I just meant that chances are the box is in fact on its way and will arrive, and that this is really quite normal for this shipping speed. So I don't think it's time to open a dispute for item not received.


The problem is, Paypal has such a short window to file a dispute compared to Meme's timing. When we order so far in advance of shipping and then once it is shipped, transit time takes so long, you can easily run out of time to file a dispute. Believe me, I have been tempted to open disputes just to 'preserve my right' to continue the dispute if something goes wrong. Don't get me wrong. I haven't actually done it. But after getting a broken item in my first shipment (and then a cracked lid today even) I get nervous. I wish they'd add more bubble wrap to shipments. When I ship trades of beauty items on here (even within my own country) I am the bubble wrap queen! I try to go overboard. Knowing that their packages are going to travel a long distance over a long period of time, they should increase their cushioning of items. (Didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but every time I open a box, I hold my breath that nothing is broken.)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> The problem is, Paypal has such a short window to file a dispute compared to Meme's timing. When we order so far in advance of shipping and then once it is shipped, transit time takes so long, you can easily run out of time to file a dispute. Believe me, I have been tempted to open disputes just to 'preserve my right' to continue the dispute if something goes wrong. Don't get me wrong. I haven't actually done it. But after getting a broken item in my first shipment (and then a cracked lid today even) I get nervous. I wish they'd add more bubble wrap to shipments. When I ship trades of beauty items on here (even within my own country) I am the bubble wrap queen! I try to go overboard. Knowing that their packages are going to travel a long distance over a long period of time, they should increase their cushioning of items. (Didn't mean to go off on a tangent, but every time I open a box, I hold my breath that nothing is broken.)


I'm aware of this. It's why I use a credit card, the timeframe is basically twice as long for me.

And it's definitely another factor that bothers people about Memebox, and I understand that.

However, it's not recommended that you open a dispute when you're still within the delivery timeframe. The company can respond to the dispute with that information alone (and if a dispute is open, I'm sure someone higher up with access to the tracking information will get involved) and simply point this out and have it closed in the favor of the seller. And you can't open a second dispute after that in most cases.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 26, 2014)

Oye I leave for a couple of hours and craziness ensues!  :blink:

I know Zadi has already stepped in, so I really hope everyone respectfully ceases that discussion, or takes it to private messaaging. As I've said a million times before, this thread is already WAY too big and fast moving for there to be long bouts of bickering back and forth. Please try and keep it civil ladies! &lt;3


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


I think I'd rather get Bloggers. People know what is in CutiePie and they don't want it, plus there's no surprise factor. As for Wine and Cheese, I think people who want that will just buy it. So then it comes down to Luckybox or Bloggers. Since the bloggers at least *tried* to influence the box to make it a good one, I'm thinking it will be better than the Super Luckybox. We'll see though...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 26, 2014)

Just got Meme-mail with new codes to make up for "technical difficulties" tied to VIP sales yesterday.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 26, 2014)

Just got an email for coupon codes because of the too-short VIP timeframe. SIGH. Of course I already bought Tea Tree so that $3 code won't be getting used.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

Just got an email from Memebox about the VIP Codes yesterday. They gave us some codes to use through Sunday. Guess they are reading what we say


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 26, 2014)

They also said it was due to the heavy traffic on the site, LOL


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

lol at the codes as a bit late for me as just used my points on snail 1


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your help, ladies!

I ended up getting both wine and cheese AND the super luckybox.  The winner will just get to choose which one they want and I get the one they dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm okay with either one so....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I'm just a teensy bit peeved that I just bought them without codes (but with Memepoints) and now theres a perfect code to use on two boxes :*(


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thanks for all your help, ladies!
> 
> I ended up getting both wine and cheese AND the super luckybox. The winner will just get to choose which one they want and I get the one they dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm okay with either one so....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I'm just a teensy bit peeved that I just bought them without codes (but with Memepoints) and now theres a perfect code to use on two boxes :*(


Oh no, I was feeling perved at buying one without, but two! Urgh sorry to hear it


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 26, 2014)

But what about today's boxes?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm aware of this. It's why I use a credit card, the timeframe is basically twice as long for me.
> 
> And it's definitely another factor that bothers people about Memebox, and I understand that.
> 
> However, it's not recommended that you open a dispute when you're still within the delivery timeframe. The company can respond to the dispute with that information alone (and if a dispute is open, I'm sure someone higher up with access to the tracking information will get involved) and simply point this out and have it closed in the favor of the seller. And you can't open a second dispute after that in most cases.


Um...well...I'm only talking about paypal. And now that I've been through it, I know how it works. For quite a long time, when you first open the dispute, paypal isn't involved. And all I was saying was something like, if your package has shipped, but you haven't gotten it yet, and you have like 2-3 days left in the paypal window to file a dispute, you could open one just to keep it open. In the reason, say something like "I'm just opening this out of caution because I haven't received my item yet. As soon as it arrives, I will close it. Thanks!" Now again, I haven't done it. But Meme burnt me right out of the gate. So do I trust them? No. I don't. But I do like hanging out here and that often leads to me wanting to buy a box. I'm just waiting for the moment when one of two things will happen: 1) I will get p*ssed off to the point that I just quit cold turkey or 2) Memebox will finally realize CS matters and they'll get better at it. Right now, I feel like it is a game of chicken or seeing who blinks first. So yeah, if I have a reason to open a dispute--any reason--I will open it. Say I see other people get their box and several of them have a broken item. My box is still coming and won't arrive before I lose out on filing a paypal dispute. In that case, I might open up a 'cautionary dispute.' But for just a normal box, no, I probably won't do it. I don't trust them. But I won't do that for the hassle of it either. Just saying, when you don't trust a company that you order from only because their products are so great, it really *is* tempting to open that paypal dispute just to feel protected, you know? If Meme would make me feel protected and taken care of, paypal intervention wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Totally side tracking here, but @@MemeJunkie you're a cook/chef? I used to be too. I literally found out I was pregnant days after graduating culinary school and stopped cooking once I went on mat leave. I'd love to go back to it after my daughter starts school next year, but as you're aware it's not exactly the kind of schedule that works well with family life.


I'm sorry, I missed this post @@blinded - I basically grew up in my parents restaurant. As soon as I was old enough to bus a table I was there. I learned every part of the business but what I always loved was cooking, since I was young. I'm an Accountant by trade but a year ago, I gave that up and decided to go into business with a friend. We do catering, school lunches, home gourmet , things of that nature. I love what I do but it certainly doesn't have the 9-5 or the Monday to Friday perks that I'm used to. I've got many a crazy client with some strange new diet she thinks she needs to try (in the middle of the night - thank goodness I'm uselessly up stalking new boxes!) and then I'm always trying new baked goods which is my passion even though I don't like sweets. Strange, huh? I always have something going on, there's never a moment it seems that I don't have something to do.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

mmm food... even at ten to four the thought makes me hungry so went and grabbed a homemade cookie

just went and looked but cooling care has sold out... poo


----------



## avarier (Sep 26, 2014)

I've received I think 6 boxes so far... and global 15 is the first one to send me an email with the tracking number. I usually just get it from my account. I'm impressed lol.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 26, 2014)

I tried my codes - only the 3.00 worked. the 6 &amp; 9 dollar codes do not..sigh.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Um...well...I'm only talking about paypal. And now that I've been through it, I know how it works. For quite a long time, when you first open the dispute, paypal isn't involved. And all I was saying was something like, if your package has shipped, but you haven't gotten it yet, and you have like 2-3 days left in the paypal window to file a dispute, you could open one just to keep it open. In the reason, say something like "I'm just opening this out of caution because I haven't received my item yet. As soon as it arrives, I will close it. Thanks!" Now again, I haven't done it. But Meme burnt me right out of the gate. So do I trust them? No. I don't. But I do like hanging out here and that often leads to me wanting to buy a box. I'm just waiting for the moment when one of two things will happen: 1) I will get p*ssed off to the point that I just quit cold turkey or 2) Memebox will finally realize CS matters and they'll get better at it. Right now, I feel like it is a game of chicken or seeing who blinks first. So yeah, if I have a reason to open a dispute--any reason--I will open it. Say I see other people get their box and several of them have a broken item. My box is still coming and won't arrive before I lose out on filing a paypal dispute. In that case, I might open up a 'cautionary dispute.' But for just a normal box, no, I probably won't do it. I don't trust them. But I won't do that for the hassle of it either. Just saying, when you don't trust a company that you order from only because their products are so great, it really *is* tempting to open that paypal dispute just to feel protected, you know? If Meme would make me feel protected and taken care of, paypal intervention wouldn't be necessary.


I think that considering Memeboxes are usually shipped a month or so after being purchased, credit card disputes are ideal since Paypal disputes have to be opened in such a brief period of time.

But I can't help but feel like opening a case within the delivery timeframe stated and because items were broken in other people's boxes, are an abuse of the paypal system. And I do know people have in fact lost their personal paypal accounts over such an issue. I've been selling online for over 10 years, and I've dealt with paypal countless times as both a buyer and a seller. Memebox isn't going to lose their paypal services over people opening disputes through paypal here and there, especially since they have so many sales and disputes surely are not that common (I think most people file through credit cards due to the timeframe anyways). 

I understand that Memebox has wronged a lot of people/most of us (possibly even all of us here in this thread at some point or another), although it seems like they tend to take things right...It just takes forever for them to do so. 

I definitely can say that opening "cautionary disputes" will probably end up causing trouble for you, not Memebox, if it's done regularly. And I don't think paypal even allows such a thing on purpose, and probably would have taken up issue at some point.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 26, 2014)

avarier said:


> I've received I think 6 boxes so far... and global 15 is the first one to send me an email with the tracking number. I usually just get it from my account. I'm impressed lol.





avarier said:


> I've received I think 6 boxes so far... and global 15 is the first one to send me an email with the tracking number. I usually just get it from my account. I'm impressed lol.


thats odd... although i normaly get express numbers after the box


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

Just got their codes. Funny thing is, I actually *did* order Tea Tree with $3 off, like at 3-4 in the morning last 'night,' lol! So for me, getting these codes is awesome! I might use it to buy a box I otherwise wouldn't get for lack of a code. Granted, if you wanted to buy Tea Tree specifically, you can't get the 3 off and use another code. So yeah, there's that. And why is it every time I contemplate a multi box purchase, they run out of Herbal Cosmetics? You just know they have a pile of them stuck in the corner, the way they keep 'restocking it' now and then, lol! Oh well. If I do buy, it probably won't be for a while. I want to give it some serious thought. At least over the weekend.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think that considering Memeboxes are usually shipped a month or so after being purchased, credit card disputes are ideal since Paypal disputes have to be opened in such a brief period of time.
> 
> But I can't help but feel like opening a case within the delivery timeframe stated and because items were broken in other people's boxes, are an abuse of the paypal system. And I do know people have in fact lost their personal paypal accounts over such an issue. I've been selling online for over 10 years, and I've dealt with paypal countless times as both a buyer and a seller. Memebox isn't going to lose their paypal services over people opening disputes through paypal here and there, especially since they have so many sales and disputes surely are not that common (I think most people file through credit cards due to the timeframe anyways).
> 
> ...


Um...I was trying to be nice...but... I mean, I said, I am *tempted* to do it but haven't. I did open one when they sent me the collagen box and my Ramosu Carestory collagen ampoule was completely shattered. I got the run around with them saying they'd ship me a replacement, but they never did. That's hardly an abuse, ok?!?! But...if I had reason to suspect I was going to get something broken because others are getting that item broken, sure, I'd open the dispute. I don't HAVE a credit card. Just my debit card and paypal. If I need to protect myself, I will.


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Soooo...people that have gotten their Moisture Surge box, what did you think of it overall? I saw the spoilers, but sometimes it's hard to tell what you'll think until you actually get it.


I got mine today, but haven't had a chance to play around with anything yet. I actually ordered 2, and while I like the box, it isn't completely what I had in mind and sort of wish I didn't order a second – I was picturing more of a dry skin box (which I also quickly snatched up). Regardless though, I'm happy I ordered it.



puppymomofthree said:


> OK, so how about those Korean beauty products ladies? Anyone have any mask or treatment plans for this weekend?


I just did the When 10 PM sheet mask for Mask Box 4. That mask was incredibly slimy and kind of grossed me out.



puppymomofthree said:


> Perfect! I took my mother on a trip for her birthday and we had fun one night doing sheet masks and treatments in our hotel room. Relaxing, fun, and funny!


That sounds like so much fun!



Saffyra said:


> On a Memetopic, I have a question for you all.
> 
> If you were to enter a giveaway, would you rather get:
> 
> ...


Wine &amp; Cheese!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 26, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Um...I was trying to be nice...but... I mean, I said, I am *tempted* to do it but haven't. I did open one when they sent me the collagen box and my Ramosu Carestory collagen ampoule was completely shattered. I got the run around with them saying they'd ship me a replacement, but they never did. That's hardly an abuse, ok?!?! But...if I had reason to suspect I was going to get something broken because others are getting that item broken, sure, I'd open the dispute. I don't HAVE a credit card. Just my debit card and paypal. If I need to protect myself, I will.


I wasn't trying to be rude or anything, I just know that people have mentioned cautionary disputes before (well, without calling them that), and I know from both sides of things that paypal can be really complicated, and they do take action against buyers. 

With the broken items, Memebox takes weeks, usually more than a month, to resolve these sorts of issues. But I'd rather do that than have to pay several dollars just to ship something back (which is what Paypal requires). 

I can't even imagine what I'd do if I had to rely on paypal for disputes through my bank account. Honestly? If it wasn't for the fact that Memebox tends to resolve all of my issues over time (lots of time), I doubt I'd bother with them.

I was really just trying to say to be cautious. I know Paypal is especially troublesome for buyers that open multiple disputes against the same person. I had an account shut down when my supplier vanished and suddenly stopped shipping my packages (3 disputes opened in a 10 week period). And I've had lots of buyers scam me for items by using paypal, then try to scam me a second time, and they lost their cases and action was taken against them on paypal.

Heck, even Amazon temporarily closed down my long term account when I had to file 3 disputes in a one week period because I received fake Bose headphones, a "new" rare DVD set that was used and unplayable and expired gourmet chocolates.

I really wasn't trying to sound mean/rude/anything of the sort. I apologize if it came out that way.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I tried my codes - only the 3.00 worked. the 6 &amp; 9 dollar codes do not..sigh.


Same here. $3 code worked but not the $6 or $9 code. I responded to the email to let them know. I hope they'll fix it, but who knows?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Soooo...people that have gotten their Moisture Surge box, what did you think of it overall? I saw the spoilers, but sometimes it's hard to tell what you'll think until you actually get it.


Hi, Kelly, I REALLY do like my Moisture Surge box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The items are things which I believe everyone could use without any problems, regardless of age. Nothing looks cheaply packaged, and all items are full sized items. (YAY).

The vitamin stick might be the exception to the universal use of all the products as it might be too much for troubled skin when applied.. I think it melts down quickly, but if I had troubled skin or oily skin, I doubt I would want to rub the area with a Vitamin and Hyaluronic Acid stick .

I especially like the Original Raw kit with the Patting Essence in it as one of the three products. I'm finally getting to see what a patting water or essence is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I know another brand has been a big topic on here lately. 

There are 9 products in the box ( they count the 3 Original Raw product set as one product even though each item is full sized) and only one product is something I may not use. I got yet another Aloe Vera spray. I think that makes 7 or 8 large sized Aloe Vera products I have received in 2 or 3 months from Memebox and Beauteque.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, since it's so dry and hot here most of the year, maybe I can stash some bottles and tubs here and there, as much as I have. I definitely think everyone should have a nice calming botanical spray, and Aloe Vera is about as mild and natural as it gets. There are two masks, one a face sheet mask that's called an Ampoule mask and has tea as a main ingredient . One mask retails for $14.. wow. The second mask is a neck sheet mask. Depending upon the width, I think this I will probably use this on my upper chest area that gets some sun exposure in v neck tops instead of my neck because I always use my facial products on my neck.. 

Thanks for asking. If you didn't already have the spoilers, I would not have mentioned the specific products. I had already read some reveals of unboxings, too.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I loved the Aqua one but it was discontinued, I tried to track it down recently. It was a citrusy ocean smell.
> 
> ...


I think it smells fresh and minty and a bit like green tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, I have to add that I've never smelled Vick's. My mother never used that product on me when I was a child and had a cold because she said it was "greasy", and I learned in college as a teenager that petroleum based products should not go into the nostrils because there is a chance that some can be inhaled into the lungs ( a tiny bit is still a risk).


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think it smells fresh and minty and a bit like green tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But, I have to add that I've never smelled Vick's. My mother never used that product on me when I was a child and had a cold because she said it was "greasy", and I learned in college as a teenager that petroleum based products should not go into the nostrils because there is a chance that some can be inhaled into the lungs ( a tiny bit is still a risk).


Fresh and minty isn't my preference, but doesn't bother me. There's something about the smell of vicks though that just...Ick. Can't stand the smell.

Yeah, I think my mother only used Vicks with me like once, but I know other people use it. I've also heard warnings about petroleum jelly, but I never knew that about the lungs. That's awful! 

I tend to only use the moisture sticks on dry patches I occasionally get on my cheek area, when it comes to the face (and my skin is on the dry side). I think even for combination or dry skin the consistency isn't ideal for just applying all over the face (but I admit, I haven't used this specific stick yet, just other ones).

If I don't like the smell, I'll just use it on my knees and elbows. Which is probably the best way to use the moisture stick if you have oily skin. 

I was also so thrilled with this box, I really hope some upcoming/on their way boxes are as good as this one (and I was SHOCKED that the Chosungah thing counted as one item, there was a LOT more in this box than I expected. I'm surprised it wasn't a Superbox).


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 27, 2014)

So did Memebox tell people who already bought the Cutiepie box what their extra gift will be or is it still a mystery? I'm quite curious ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Just got their codes. Funny thing is, I actually *did* order Tea Tree with $3 off, like at 3-4 in the morning last 'night,' lol! So for me, getting these codes is awesome! I might use it to buy a box I otherwise wouldn't get for lack of a code. Granted, if you wanted to buy Tea Tree specifically, you can't get the 3 off and use another code. So yeah, there's that. And why is it every time I contemplate a multi box purchase, they run out of Herbal Cosmetics? You just know they have a pile of them stuck in the corner, the way they keep 'restocking it' now and then, lol! Oh well. If I do buy, it probably won't be for a while. I want to give it some serious thought. At least over the weekend.


I think you and I may be the only people who like the Herbal box. I LOVE the cleanser and the Robibos gel spray more than I can ever say. Except for the extremely unfortunate description of the rose oil which has been discussed to death and back  I enjoy and am using ALL the products in the Herbal box, in the correct manner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So did Memebox tell people who already bought the Cutiepie box what their extra gift will be or is it still a mystery? I'm quite curious ^^


I don't think anyone is going to know until the box is delivered but I'm definitely interested to see what the mystery gifts are!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thanks for all your help, ladies!
> 
> I ended up getting both wine and cheese AND the super luckybox.  The winner will just get to choose which one they want and I get the one they dont  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm okay with either one so....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I'm just a teensy bit peeved that I just bought them without codes (but with Memepoints) and now theres a perfect code to use on two boxes :*(


Saffyra, I will donate my Thumb's Up box which has just arrived for your giveaway. I will not be needing any of these duplicate products ( or the rice bran scrub/ cleanser). 

Same offer for any other USA blogger if Saffyra doesn't want to keep both boxes she purchased. I say USA because I'll pay the Priority Mail shipping.

If no blogger wants it, then any regular poster to this thread who lives in the USA can have my Thumb's Up box. If no one wants it, then the contents are going to be donated along with a huge stash of other new cosmetic and body care items I've bought for our local battered women's shelter

*I adore you Meme- bloggers and I use your codes and links every time I buy another box, which is averaging 5 boxes per week now, and when Memebox will accept the code ( !!!) .  I also consider all of you my friends, bloggers and non- bloggers like me, and I am thankful that we share this lovely addiction together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie That's really nice of you! I already offered my BP cream to someone on here (who happens to be a fantastic blogger as well!) otherwise I'd join you.

I fear the BP cream is the only thing in that box that people really seem to want. 

But, I'm sure one of the bloggers on here will happily accept your offer! And I think those items will be much more appreciated when they're free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't know if anyone posted this but those pf u that are a VIB, check ur email. There are $3 off coupon codes good until sunday. There are also two more but i didn't read it throughly yet since im at work


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I think you and I may be the only people who like the Herbal box. I LOVE the cleanser and the Robibos gel spray more than I can ever say. Except for the extremely unfortunate description of the rose oil which has been discussed to death and back  I enjoy and am using ALL the products in the Herbal box, in the correct manner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


I love that box too and have nearly finished the rooibos


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think anyone is going to know until the box is delivered but I'm definitely interested to see what the mystery gifts are!


Oh, I really hate to say it because of the Memespies, but I have been looking at the bundles, and Cutie Pie is not bundled with any of the nail polish boxes. I think people are going to receive one or two nail polish boxes with the CPM box. 

Just a feeling, and I really hope I'm wrong, but they are desperate to get rid of, er, sell, these 4 boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, I really hate to say it because of the Memespies, but I have been looking at the bundles, and Cutie Pie is not bundled with any of the nail polish boxes. I think people are going to receive one or two nail polish boxes with the CPM box.
> 
> Just a feeling, and I really hope I'm wrong, but they are desperate to get rid of, er, sell, these 4 boxes.


Which is stupid as in europe if it happens the boxes will be destroyed if customs opens them due to our customs regulations.... bad move memebox


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie That's really nice of you! I already offered my BP cream to someone on here (who happens to be a fantastic blogger as well!) otherwise I'd join you.
> 
> I fear the BP cream is the only thing in that box that people really seem to want.
> 
> But, I'm sure one of the bloggers on here will happily accept your offer! And I think those items will be much more appreciated when they're free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's definitely a " nice" box for those who don't already have multiples of every product except one.

Would be a really good K- skin care starter box-- I just cannot use another repeat of the items. Maybe this box is trying to tell me something LOL. Nah, too much of a good thing is the definition of the word " great" in my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, I really hate to say it because of the Memespies, but I have been looking at the bundles, and Cutie Pie is not bundled with any of the nail polish boxes. I think people are going to receive one or two nail polish boxes with the CPM box.
> 
> Just a feeling, and I really hope I'm wrong, but they are desperate to get rid of, er, sell, these 4 boxes.


When they originally mentioned the free gift with purchase, once I saw the $30 value I was convinced it wouldn't be the nail polish kits, since I figured they'd put a much higher value than that for them.

However, I definitely think it's possible they'll get rid of nail polish kits for part of the one week free gift thing. They may not have 5,000+ nail polish kits hanging around, but they surely have enough to use it as the free gift for a day or three.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Which is stupid as in europe if it happens the boxes will be destroyed if customs opens them due to our customs regulations.... bad move memebox


What do you do about boxes that MIGHT contain a nail polish or cuticle oil that looks like clear polish and it's a mystery box? I mean, with the polish boxes, you know what is there, and I guess you don't buy it? Or hope Customs passes it by, but with a mystery box there could be 5 wonderful items and a nail item that is polish or looks like polish. 

*Are they afraid that nail polish is going to blow up a transport plane or in a mail center or delivery truck ( is that called a lorry?)  or what?* I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this.* AND what about aerosol sprays?* They can and do explode under certain conditions. Tons of sub boxes have been sending out hair products in aerosols lately. One reason I dropped them all. I am very sensitive to the propellant chemicals in aerosol cans.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@GirlyGirlie*, wished i lived in the USA right now because i only have the foam cleanser of that box, hope whoever ends up with it likes it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh, I got my codes in the email like everyone else, and mine would not work in a copy and paste. But when I typed it in manually, it worked!  I don't know if this is happening often, but there may be a work-around for the codes if they aren't accepted with copy and paste.


----------



## Renata P (Sep 27, 2014)

New VIP codes for 2 or 3 boxes are valid only when you buy boxes of the same kind. Yes, we usually do this


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What do you do about boxes that MIGHT contain a nail polish or cuticle oil that looks like clear polish and it's a mystery box? I mean, with the polish boxes, you know what is there, and I guess you don't buy it? Or hope Customs passes it by, but with a mystery box there could be 5 wonderful items and a nail item that is polish or looks like polish.
> 
> *Are they afraid that nail polish is going to blow up a transport plane or in a mail center or delivery truck ( is that called a lorry?)  or what?* I'm trying to figure out the rationale behind this.* AND what about aerosol sprays?* They can and do explode under certain conditions. Tons of sub boxes have been sending out hair products in aerosols lately. One reason I dropped them all. I am very sensitive to the propellant chemicals in aerosol cans.


There is a load of stuff on the prohibited list like perfume, aftershaves and nail varnishes as well as aerosols as they are all flammable. It is over a certain size for some and some are a definite no no.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Night, all. It's been a long, emotionally difficult day for me. I know this is O/T, but if any of you are not personally opposed, would you please say a prayer for my mother, or send up a positive thought or two? I know people probably wonder how I can be online and so forth, but the situation is complicated because of the influence and legal status of another family member..

  I love my mother dearly and I'm very afraid that she may not make it through this illness. 

Thank you.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@GirlyGirlie*, Hope your mother gets better soon


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Night, all. It's been a long, emotionally difficult day for me. I know this is O/T, but if any of you are not personally opposed, would you please say a prayer for my mother, or send up a positive thought or two? I know people probably wonder how I can be online and so forth, but the situation is complicated because of the influence and legal status of another family member..
> 
> I love my mother dearly and I'm very afraid that she may not make it through this illness.
> 
> Thank you.


My prayers are with you. I thought about saying it earlier but didn't want to offend you.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There is a load of stuff on the prohibited list like perfume, aftershaves and nail varnishes as well as aerosols as they are all flammable. It is over a certain size for some and some are a definite no no.


OK, but if the box or item has reached the U.K. safely, what is the perceived or real danger, exactly? Is it that a mail truck might burn, or that a mailbox might catch on fire, or ??? It seems to me that if the box has made it to your borders, then it's probably stable inside.

Which reminds me, I have received 2 Memeboxes this week in which the sealed edge of the bubble wrapper was barely held together. I could open it with one finger and no force at all. Not safe to ship without it being sealed well.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Night, all. It's been a long, emotionally difficult day for me. I know this is O/T, but if any of you are not personally opposed, would you please say a prayer for my mother, or send up a positive thought or two? I know people probably wonder how I can be online and so forth, but the situation is complicated because of the influence and legal status of another family member..
> 
> I love my mother dearly and I'm very afraid that she may not make it through this illness.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm sure that all the ladies of MUT will gladly say a prayer/meditate on it/send some happy thoughts and wishes of well being your way.

I truly am sorry to hear about your mother, and I'm sure we're all hoping that she pulls through on this.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My prayers are with you. I thought about saying it earlier but didn't want to offend you.


Oh, not at all offended. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm sure that all the ladies of MUT will gladly say a prayer/meditate on it/send some happy thoughts and wishes of well being your way.
> 
> I truly am sorry to hear about your mother, and I'm sure we're all hoping that she pulls through on this.


Thank you, C. ( I think of you as "Cindy" because I had a friend named Cindy Fisher in school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@GirlyGirlie*, Hope your mother gets better soon


Thank you so much.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thank you, C. ( I think of you as "Cindy" because I had a friend named Cindy Fisher in school.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oddly enough, you're not the first person to call me Cindy! So, it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't understand the whole nail polish thing either. I've heard that some countries charge you to dispose of the package it arrives in (and they destroy the ENTIRE thing), I can't even imagine having to pay to have something shipped to me destroyed. And subscription boxes seem to constantly contain nail polish.

I hope they don't check for such things regularly.


----------



## yunii (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Night, all. It's been a long, emotionally difficult day for me. I know this is O/T, but if any of you are not personally opposed, would you please say a prayer for my mother, or send up a positive thought or two? I know people probably wonder how I can be online and so forth, but the situation is complicated because of the influence and legal status of another family member..
> 
> I love my mother dearly and I'm very afraid that she may not make it through this illness.
> 
> Thank you.


Hope your mother get well soon.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Which is stupid as in europe if it happens the boxes will be destroyed if customs opens them due to our customs regulations.... bad move memebox


I wonder...how do they 'destroy' nail polish? Do they literally incinerate those boxes or something??? Or, is it just tossed in the trash? I just don't get the big danger of nail polish being shipped to someone. I mean, it isn't like you are flying with it on an airplane but rather getting it shipped in the mail. I know they restrict it in the US too (as far as how it is supposed to be mailed), but they don't seem to enforce it.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, I really hate to say it because of the Memespies, but I have been looking at the bundles, and Cutie Pie is not bundled with any of the nail polish boxes. I think people are going to receive one or two nail polish boxes with the CPM box.
> 
> Just a feeling, and I really hope I'm wrong, but they are desperate to get rid of, er, sell, these 4 boxes.


They said the gift is valued at $30, so hey- I'd actually be fine if I got an entire nail polish box, but I'm hoping it's a single product valued at $30, which is what it seems to be...but maybe I'm just being super optimistic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

anyone noticed that you can't add more than 100 boxes now,  i wanted to check how many are left of the cutiepiemarzia box since i don't have money to buy it right now,


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> anyone noticed that you can't add more than 100 boxes now,  i wanted to check how many are left of the cutiepiemarzia box since i don't have money to buy it right now,


It was selling quite slow tbh and i think there were 5k originally


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> anyone noticed that you can't add more than 100 boxes now,  i wanted to check how many are left of the cutiepiemarzia box since i don't have money to buy it right now,


They actually changed this because of the fact that people were mocking them for pushing the Cutiepie box (and even posting stuff on Facebook about how quickly it would sell out) and pointing out to them that there was more than 4,500 boxes left.

I assure you, you do not need to worry about it selling out anytime soon.

(If, ever.)


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@Jane George*, i thought that now that they added a gift it would sell out a bit faster than it was yesterday


----------



## ilynx (Sep 27, 2014)

Global 15 spoilers were posted!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@Jane George*, i thought that now that they added a gift it would sell out a bit faster than it was yesterday


The thing is, is that those 500 boxes sold out quickly...Those were the countless fans that made a huge deal of buying a box immediately once it was released.

Now that the rush of fans has died out...I'm not so sure a mystery gift will help enough to sell 4,500 boxes in a reasonable period of time.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@Jane George*, i thought that now that they added a gift it would sell out a bit faster than it was yesterday





ilynx said:


> Global 15 spoilers were posted!


Tbh though I don't know if it will speed it up that much as we are dreading that the free gift is a nail box

the 15 global is a bit meh to me


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@cfisher*, guess it's ok to wait a bit, is it bad that part of the reason i want the box is for the pretty box


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The thing is, is that those 500 boxes sold out quickly...Those were the countless fans that made a huge deal of buying a box immediately once it was released.
> 
> Now that the rush of fans has died out...I'm not so sure a mystery gift will help enough to sell 4,500 boxes in a reasonable period of time.


The thing is that is true when you concentrate on the fans of a woman that knows nothing about korean beauty (and she admits that) instead of your regular customers.

Tbh to shift the boxes they would have to show a wow free gift


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The thing is that is true when you concentrate on the fans of a woman that knows nothing about korean beauty (and she admits that) instead of your regular customers.


I ranted about this a fair bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want to believe that this whole thing will teach them some sort of lesson.

....And that they won't go through with her next collab box. 

@@bubblecakes Hahah, it's probably better than you getting your hopes up about the products!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@cfisher*, guess it's ok to wait a bit, is it bad that part of the reason i want the box is for the pretty box


Isn't it just a cardboard outer box?

It isn't even like a glossybox box, is it?


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@Jane George*, it should be cutiepiemarzia's box design


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Isn't it just a cardboard outer box?
> 
> It isn't even like a glossybox box, is it?


I thought it was similar to a glossybox, but I just looked and it's just an outter cardboard box.

Ick. 

@@bubblecakes Glossyboxes have an outter cardboard box then a nicer inner box (box with lid), I thought it was similar to Glossybox and it contained a nicer inner box. I think that's what she meant as well.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I ranted about this a fair bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really want to believe that this whole thing will teach them some sort of lesson.
> 
> ....And that they won't go through with her next collab box.


The honest truth is that if it had been a good box I would have bought it as I had points when it released but to be the contents were picked on their cuteness and the brands just don't appeal


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I reused my glossyboxes and other hard boxed boxes as storage for my stash but for me all the memeboxes but one have gone in recycling...

it was odd as one box had a hard box....

It was lush and I am still using it


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The honest truth is that if it had been a good box I would have bought it as I had points when it released but to be the contents were picked on their cuteness and the brands just don't appeal


The only thing that interests ms is the Hallabong spray (I have a Hallabong hand cream and I LOVE the smell) but it's a complete no name brand/product with basically no information to be found on it.

I am familiar with some of those other products, and they are not good.

With the collab boxes, it definitely always feels like some of the items are selected JUST for their cute factor. I often wonder if they've even used the product before other than a swatch when selecting the products for their boxes.

I'm so sick of these collab boxes, and they just seem to be getting worse. And now they're already working on their next ones? I wish they'd put their focus where it's obviously needed.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@@cfisher*,oh ok i didn't know that she meant that but i never thought the birchbox boxes were that nice maybe it's different in other countries, i find the birchbox to be flimsy. Mostly use my memeboxes to store things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@cfisher*,oh ok i didn't know that she meant that but i never thought the glossybox boxes were that nice maybe it's different in other countries, i find the glossybox to be flimsy. Mostly use my memeboxes to store things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, it could be different then. We receive an outter cardboard case, then a really nice sturdy box with lid. I use them to store things a fair bit. And that CutiePie box would have been a really cute box if it was a hard case box with lid.

My Memeboxes always arrive damaged with USPS, and in perfect condition with DHL. I have a ton of stuff stored in the boxes in my linen closet, because I'm moving soon so I don't want to deal with the Ikea Alex unit until I move. I can NOT wait to stop storing stuff in dozens of Memeboxes and printing paper boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, it could be different then. We receive an outter cardboard case, then a really nice sturdy box with lid. I use them to store things a fair bit. And that CutiePie box would have been a really cute box if it was a hard case box with lid.
> 
> My Memeboxes always arrive damaged with USPS, and in perfect condition with DHL. I have a ton of stuff stored in the boxes in my linen closet, because I'm moving soon so I don't want to deal with the Ikea Alex unit until I move. I can NOT wait to stop storing stuff in dozens of Memeboxes and printing paper boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't use mine they go in recycling as I receive so many. I find the Uk glossyboxes quite strong.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 27, 2014)

*@**@cfisher*, i do get the outer box but the inner box is a brown lid, white bottom, flimsy and then the collaboration boxes are the nice and sturdy with birchbox in Spain also birchbox is quite expensive here for what i get (13 euros roughly around 16 dollars)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I don't use mine they go in recycling as I receive so many. I find the Uk glossyboxes quite strong.


I'm really OCD about keeping things separated and organized, so I'd rather just suffer through until I move and get things settled then.

I do use the Glossyboxes a lot though, they're quite nicely made. 

I'd definitely never put anything in a Memebox for someone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@bubblecakes That's so odd! The ones I receive are sturdier than the other boxes I receive, such as Birchbox. That's actually quite high for Birchbox. I know it's $10 in the US, but I paid $70ish and received like 25 points ($25 to spend in the shop) when I prepaid for a subscription through a discount site sort of thing. Birchbox has some decent things here and there, but i'd be hesitant to spend even the full $10 considering the sorts of products I usually get.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

There is also a rumour of a beauty splurge memebox on youtube and that one looks terrible to me too.

http://beautyblitz.com/memebox-september-collaborations

here is article about them. memespies... hear me... I don't like these collabs

keep them to people who know korean beauty or just don't bother.

lol just noticed the article says the boxes go fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really OCD about keeping things separated and organized, so I'd rather just suffer through until I move and get things settled then.
> 
> I do use the Glossyboxes a lot though, they're quite nicely made.
> 
> ...


our beauty boxes are around £13 including postage so about $20 including postage.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

Morning, ladies! I woke up and saw global #15 on IG. 

Don't open spoiler if you dont wanna know!!



Spoiler










picture credit to selinetanhh

More miss en scene hair stuff-- a hair treatment pack and serum full-sized. (not sure what to feel about this..)

Tube of cleansing foam 

Snail anti wrinkle serum (prob will be my fav in this box!)

Tony Moly BCDation all master (I kinda hated the previous BCdation formula...hopefully this one will be better)

Tosowoong 30 sec Lip manicure

Shara shara gel eye liner-- erm..



eta: added photo


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

An ok box. But def can't afford any boxes as overnight bought some zoellabeauty stuff... Bad Janey


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> An ok box. But def can't afford any boxes as overnight bought some zoellabeauty stuff... Bad Janey


Ohhh oww. Hahah but those zoella stuff look pretty solid and cute.

Idk about this #15 but I think value-wise its promising.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ohhh oww. Hahah but those zoella stuff look pretty solid and cute.
> 
> Idk about this #15 but I think value-wise its promising.


Value is there gotta admit it. In my defence been up since two and only had four hours sleep


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Sep 27, 2014)

Did anyone notice that I mask box #5 went back on sale? Omg I couldn't resist


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> Did anyone notice that I mask box #5 went back on sale? Omg I couldn't resist


Yeah, there was a huge restock last night (uk time)


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 27, 2014)

I've just used my 15% discount VIP code for the first time... I got Cafe+Lipsticks, Global #18, Elixirs and Tea Tree. And I know it's way too much. And there'll be Christmas boxes soon... Ouch, my bank account is going to get seriously hurt.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> Did anyone notice that I mask box #5 went back on sale? Omg I couldn't resist


Thank you so much for posting this!!! I was dying for a box that would arrive soon!! This is a new restock! I bought one! Yesterday night I bought the Luckbox #10! I hope that the mask #5 is as good as the #4 one!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Tbh over time I think the mask boxes are getting better but I could be wrong.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 27, 2014)

Excited to try some of the items in Global 15! Love that they included a nice range of products to try.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

The cafe and lipstick bundle is also back. Thanks to fanserviced!

http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/previous-sets/cafe-box-lipstick-box#.VCact2O_4hA

There is one available!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The cafe and lipstick bundle is also back. Thanks to fanserviced!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/value-sets/previous-sets/cafe-box-lipstick-box#.VCact2O_4hA
> 
> There is one available!


lol maybe one i cancelled


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

I wish I used lipstick, I want that Cafe box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I wish I used lipstick, I want that Cafe box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


give it as a gift to someone?


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm just going to combine a few things into one message.

Paypal is changing their protection period starting in November, at least in North America. It's going from 45 days to 180 days. That works a lot better with how far ahead we buy Memeboxes, but I'm not sure if paypal will expect people to wait a long time before they file disputes for not receiving products. 

All the talk of the BP cream makes me wish I had one. Maybe I should make a list of the boxes that had it and hope for a restock. 

Ummm, I think there was something else but I'm not entirely awake yet so I can't remember.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 27, 2014)

I am getting my Thumbs up box today and am excited for the cleanser and the powder. At least there are a couple of usable products in there for me. My all about lips had only fluorescent shades and I will never forgive the 10 minute box of doom!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Tbh thumbs up isn't bad it just isn't the best products as it was supposed to be


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh over time I think the mask boxes are getting better but I could be wrong.


I hope there getting better, I think it was the second one that was just iffy.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I didn't order one, two, three but I looked at reviews and prefer four so hopefully they are getting better as i have 5 and 6 coming


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Morning, ladies! I woke up and saw global #15 on IG.
> 
> Don't open spoiler if you dont wanna know!!
> 
> ...


@


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 27, 2014)

I still have an itch to get the Blackheads No More box, but $39 seems steep. And then of course I'd want to bundle it, and the only real option is Just Gellin, which sounds fine, but then it's like, do I really want to drop almost $70? Decisions.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont have spots so blackhead one isn't for me but the gellin one looks great tbh... if I had spots I would probably have gone for the bundle


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like the look of the box, but I think theres too much



Spoiler



Hair products


in it and I hope and pray that the BB works with my tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I like the look of the box, but I think theres too much
> 
> ...


let me know if the BB works for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I am more worried about the TM product and my lily white skin and I want the Orange in the other but will get a pink


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am more worried about the TM product and my lily white skin and I want the Orange in the other but will get a pink


lol

I want the peach in the lip product.   All other colors scare me.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> I want the peach in the lip product.   All other colors scare me.


I'd like peach too, so probably no chance of getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I still have an itch to get the Blackheads No More box, but $39 seems steep. And then of course I'd want to bundle it, and the only real option is Just Gellin, which sounds fine, but then it's like, do I really want to drop almost $70? Decisions.


I have oily skin and that's why I bought the blackheads one. The just gellin sounds fun but I fear it will have products for dry/normal skin. When I think of gel, I think of sun care products and hydrating products! But this is just my wild guess, the box could contain anything!

Can't you use a $5 off code to buy only the blackheads?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

*sobs in corner* they don't have orange, only coral


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I like the look of the box, but I think theres too much
> 
> ...


True...got too much of that brand. hmm not done with my Palan one yet. Will see.

Also, I am happy to get a good sized BB, but the previous one from this brand is just meh. Streaky, wrong match, dry and evokes oiliness meh. Sorry T brand.



Jane George said:


> I am more worried about the TM product and my lily white skin and I want the Orange in the other but will get a pink


lol I am willing to swap orange for pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have oily skin and that's why I bought the blackheads one. The just gellin sounds fun but I fear it will have products for dry/normal skin. When I think of gel, I think of sun care products and hydrating products! But this is just my wild guess, the box could contain anything!
> 
> Can't you use a $5 off code to buy only the blackheads?


Yeah, I think gel sprays and sleeping packs. Wow that sounds really appealing


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

I want the orange one too!!! Pink will kill me lol. Speaking of which I think I got some sample packs from TK.

- crap, I think I gave them away in one of my trades.

Nope, got it, I think its the orange one


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I want the orange one too!!! Pink will kill me lol. Speaking of which I think I got some sample packs from TK.
> 
> - crap, I think I gave them away in one of my trades.


Might have to do an order from TK


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I want the orange one too!!! Pink will kill me lol. Speaking of which I think I got some sample packs from TK.
> 
> - crap, I think I gave them away in one of my trades.
> 
> Nope, got it, I think its the orange one


Lol luxx you have too much! I'm okay with pink. Orange makes me look.....jaundiced. And I just dyed my hair into a cool color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Here's the swatch: It looks messy because I wanted to get the full color effect of it blended and not blended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a yellow undertone, and even than its still a bit to pink, even with the "orange" tinge to it.

With light







With no light


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol luxx you have too much! I'm okay with pink. Orange makes me look.....jaundiced. And I just dyed my hair into a cool color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOl i don't dye my hair but it is going salt and pepper atm as my greys are breeding... blooming things need to be neutured


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Can't you use a $5 off code to buy only the blackheads?


I may or may not have wiped out the four-digit and six-digit codes for this month......


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

too dark from me, the missing cullen cousin then


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> too dark from me, the missing cullen cousin then


*sigh* oh Cullen &lt;3 lol


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

@ we have almost the same tone I guess. Could be both, depending on weather. If its cold, I look paler, pinkish. If it is hot, I get tanned and yellow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the swatch!!



Jane George said:


> LOl i don't dye my hair but it is going salt and pepper atm as my greys are breeding... blooming things need to be neutured


Never too late, Cullen's cousin lol. You need some sparkles too.  :wizard:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ we have almost the same tone I guess. Could be both, depending on weather. If its cold, I look paler, pinkish. If it is hot, I get tanned and yellow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the swatch!!
> 
> Never too late, Cullen's cousin lol. You need some sparkles too.  :wizard:


just add shimmer highlighter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I wonder...how do they 'destroy' nail polish? Do they literally incinerate those boxes or something??? Or, is it just tossed in the trash? I just don't get the big danger of nail polish being shipped to someone. I mean, it isn't like you are flying with it on an airplane but rather getting it shipped in the mail. I know they restrict it in the US too (as far as how it is supposed to be mailed), but they don't seem to enforce it.


Since no one else answered this...and maybe no one else knows:

Chemicals are rated by their flashpoint (basically how easily they'll catch fire). Nail polish, perfume, aerosol cans, etc are considered hazardous material because they are highly flammable.These items cannot legally be shipped via air. They MUST be shipped via ground only (or boat). In the US, if you knowingly ship hazardous materials without doing so properly you can be fined up to $10,000 per package.I can assume this would be held true to companies who ship to the US as well. These rules are set in place to protect the people delivering your package. Aerosol cans explode under pressure (I've seen someone get hit, and it's very scary) nail polish bottles break, and if there's just the right spark, can catch on fire causing the plane to also catch fire. It may sound silly, but it actually happen last year. A UPS plane caught fire because a package containing hazardous materials wasn't marked properly and the person flying the plane died. Trust me when I say it does get enforced in the US and they take it very very seriously.

I don't know how they destroy it in customs, and perhaps they don't actually care how it gets shipped, so they just destroy it to be safe rather than sorry. Maybe it's already broken when it gets there, or they toss it because they can't read the list of ingredients because they're not in English. Or maybe the ladies that keep experiencing this are just very unlucky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If I had to make a bet though, I'd say it's because they can't read the ingredients.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ we have almost the same tone I guess. Could be both, depending on weather. If its cold, I look paler, pinkish. If it is hot, I get tanned and yellow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for the swatch!!
> 
> Never too late, Cullen's cousin lol. You need some sparkles too.  :wizard:


Sparkles - Check!   :couch:


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

Favourite sleep pack recommendations, please. I'd prefer something that's not a gel because I'm not a fan of how they feel.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Favourite sleep pack recommendations, please. I'd prefer something that's not a gel because I'm not a fan of how they feel.


I don't think I've gotten a sleep pack that isn't gel-like...


----------



## Robinssa (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone received tracking for My Mask Box and Pore Care 4? It was supposed to ship yesterday.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 27, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> Has anyone received tracking for My Mask Box and Pore Care 4? It was supposed to ship yesterday.


Boxes that ship on Friday don't show tracking numbers till Monday. But if it's a bundle shipped express by DHL you can check the status here: http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

Just put the order number in and set the date and the country.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think I've gotten a sleep pack that isn't gel-like...


nor me


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think I've gotten a sleep pack that isn't gel-like...


All the ones I've purchased are all gel as well.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

But the sleeping beauty is coming soon


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Favourite sleep pack recommendations, please. I'd prefer something that's not a gel because I'm not a fan of how they feel.


Use a good facial oil and wake up smooth as an egg after morning cleansing. 

OR Blithe.Patting.Water.Pack.  :smilehappyyes:   :smilehappyyes:   :smilehappyyes:

Btw, they start selling it on Jolse.com now!! I did email the rep of Blithe and ask him but it seems the company refuses to sponsor or sell it directly. Disappointed. But hey, free shipping once I finish this bottle and need more.  :w00t:

edit: grammar


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I suppose the other alternative is a heavier cream though or a moisturising balm.... Not seen a Korean one but got from a British box this month

Not tried it yet but the massage cream from my honey box can be used as a sleeping pack


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Boxes that ship on Friday don't show tracking numbers till Monday. But if it's a bundle shipped express by DHL you can check the status here: http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> Just put the order number in and set the date and the country.


Wow, mine is already in Cincinnati!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

Robinssa said:


> Has anyone received tracking for My Mask Box and Pore Care 4? It was supposed to ship yesterday.


no, but I checked on DHL using my order number and it will be here monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think I've gotten a sleep pack that isn't gel-like...


The one in the tea box is just moisturisery I think?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The one in the tea box is just moisturisery I think?


I couldn't use that one, due to its ingredients, so I gave it to someone else.  I have no idea what the texture of that was....


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I can look if I can find it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There is also a rumour of a beauty splurge memebox on youtube and that one looks terrible to me too.
> 
> http://beautyblitz.com/memebox-september-collaborations
> 
> ...


Oh, dear. I saw the BeautySplurge thing posted somewhere else already (I think Memebox put it out there somewhere) and it looks awful. Yet another L. Vida nail polish, Babyface and Hope Girl. 

I'm really hoping that all these "in the works/finalized" collab boxes will bring this all to an end.

And I agree, it would be different if the collab boxes featured only quality products from people that actually use Korean skincare. And considering that Memeboxes always feature new things that haven't been in previous boxes, why can't these boxes focus on new things as well?!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

It was on instagram


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

For honey box 3, I would like to suggest


propolis toothpaste (atomy makes one that I have tried before - I liked it)
a honey (propolis) shampoo and conditioner.   I got a sample in one of my korean orders (it is a Greek shampoo!  haha) by Apivita propoline chamomile &amp; honey shampoo for frequent use - and it was amazing!  I am sure Koreans have propolis shampoos...


Those are my suggestions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For honey box 3, I would like to suggest
> 
> 
> propolis toothpaste (atomy makes one that I have tried before - I liked it)
> ...


ohhhh yes, all those. i love love love propolis serums... more please


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It was on instagram


Someone on here must have posted it then, Sorry.

I love how that blog entry you posted is the only one that really raved about this Cutiepie 2 box.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone on here must have posted it then, Sorry.
> 
> I love how that blog entry you posted is the only one that really raved about this Cutiepie 2 box.


Eh? Blog entry...
Only thing I have done to do with that box is to enter the comp on video


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Favourite sleep pack recommendations, please. I'd prefer something that's not a gel because I'm not a fan of how they feel.


The Dermahouse Perfect Whitening Moisture Mask from the Brightening box can be used as a wash off type mask or as a sleeping pack and it has a moisturizer-like texture. I really like it, I always use it as a sleeping pack.


----------



## ChullBird (Sep 27, 2014)

I need to find a good moisturizing sleeping back that won't break me out. In the winter I get weird oil/dry skin...it that makes any sense what so ever.


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

So i have 11 memepoints, plus a $5 off code... Thats pretty good! Which box would you recommend?

Also, if you want me to use your code, feel free to PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I need to find a good moisturizing sleeping back that won't break me out. In the winter I get weird oil/dry skin...it that makes any sense what so ever.


I know there's some good green tea sleeping packs, and I've also seen tea tree ones somewhere or another. With those ingredients being good for oily skin, I wonder if they'd work well?

It's strange, all the sleeping packs that I've purchased are like thick creams, but I just checked my collection of sleeping packs and sure enough, everything from Memebox that I've opened or looked at is a gel consistency. How strange!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I need to find a good moisturizing sleeping back that won't break me out. In the winter I get weird oil/dry skin...it that makes any sense what so ever.


It's not a memebox item, but i would definitely recommend the baviphat ac therapy! The old version if you can get it! The new "dollkiss" version isnt as good as the old one i bought mine for around $10-11 on ebay (free shipping)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I need to find a good moisturizing sleeping back that won't break me out. In the winter I get weird oil/dry skin...it that makes any sense what so ever.


I have oily skin.  So far, the ones that I have used have not made me break out but then again, I don't really put a lot on my t-zone.  I use my blemish serums on those areas.  Perhaps use the pack for the dry areas and use your blemish serums in the oily areas?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> It's not a memebox item, but i would definitely recommend the baviphat ac therapy! The old version if you can get it! The new "dollkiss" version isnt as good as the old one i bought mine for around $10-11 on ebay (free shipping)


I used to buy the mini versions of the old line off of RRS, I hadn't even thought to check eBay for the old Baviphat line. i'm so glad you mentioned that!

The Dollkiss has officially taken over the old line on all of the Korean skincare sites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> So i have 11 memepoints, plus a $5 off code... Thats pretty good! Which box would you recommend?
> 
> Also, if you want me to use your code, feel free to PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What do you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Skincare, make up, or a free for all?

If I had to choose 1 box available at the moment I THINK I would go for OMG 4 purely because I really think theyre gonna do it well... I hope!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> So i have 11 memepoints, plus a $5 off code... Thats pretty good! Which box would you recommend?
> 
> Also, if you want me to use your code, feel free to PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What about the OMG 4? It is in my wish list! I 'll try to buy it when the new codes come out!


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> What do you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Skincare, make up, or a free for all?
> 
> If I had to choose 1 box available at the moment I THINK I would go for OMG 4 purely because I really think theyre gonna do it well... I hope!


We posted at the same time suggesting the same box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> What do you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Skincare, make up, or a free for all?
> 
> If I had to choose 1 box available at the moment I THINK I would go for OMG 4 purely because I really think theyre gonna do it well... I hope!


NO makeup! Skincare of course!

What do you think about the super lucky box?

Omg boxes i dont Know, i have omg 3 coming, but omg2 was kind of a disappointment for me, it wasnt omg at all I need to see the third edition before i buy more!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> NO makeup! Skincare of course!
> 
> What do you think about the super lucky box?
> 
> Omg boxes i dont Know, i have omg 3 coming, but omg2 was kind of a disappointment for me, it wasnt omg at all I need to see the third edition before i buy more!


The super luckybox sounds like it could be AMAZING. But I think a lot of us are worried that they'll either get this box right or screw it up, and who knows with Memebox. They make it sound like it's going to contain lots of great beloved products from previous boxes, and it is advertised as being different from the regular luckyboxes, so I think a lot of us have our hopes up.

I think when they say "OMG" they're focused more on unique items than they are creepy/weird things. I LOVE the OMG boxes because they contain things that I love to try out and want to use. But I think if you buy an OMG box expecting the weird stuff Korean skincare is known for, you're going to be let down. But for me, the OMG boxes are a great value, and I do love the products they contain for the most part.

Definitely wish they had an OMG box and an actual WTF box series that contained all the creepy stuff that should shock (and appall) us.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 27, 2014)

My favorite Sleeping pack is the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack.  I didnt scroll back to see if it was mentioned

I have combination skin,dry cheeks and oily in the Tzone.  I put the Lioele Waterdrop on at night and when I wake up I have the smoothest most perfect skin ever.  Not even my nose is oily.  Nothing.  Just totally smooth.

It has a really strange consistency where when you apply it, it goes really watery but it comes out stiff (I really can't think of any other way to describe it).  It's got hyaluronic acid in it (best thing ever for moisturizing, imo) so I can understand where the wateryness comes from.  It's not like smoothing a gel on your face.  It's lighter than a serum, too...  Bah.  

I love it even if I can't explain it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The super luckybox sounds like it could be AMAZING. But I think a lot of us are worried that they'll either get this box right or screw it up, and who knows with Memebox. They make it sound like it's going to contain lots of great beloved products from previous boxes, and it is advertised as being different from the regular luckyboxes, so I think a lot of us have our hopes up.
> 
> I think when they say "OMG" they're focused more on unique items than they are creepy/weird things. I LOVE the OMG boxes because they contain things that I love to try out and want to use. But I think if you buy an OMG box expecting the weird stuff Korean skincare is known for, you're going to be let down. But for me, the OMG boxes are a great value, and I do love the products they contain for the most part.
> 
> Definitely wish they had an OMG box and an actual WTF box series that contained all the creepy stuff that should shock (and appall) us.


I got the thumbs up blogger box because i think they cant afford to screw that up, making bloggers angry would be very bad for them...

And i highly doubt that they can afford to make both boxes Great...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I got the thumbs up blogger box because i think they cant afford to screw that up, making bloggers angry would be very bad for them...
> 
> And i highly doubt that they can afford to make both boxes Great...


I think I have more faith in the Super Luckybox. But that's probably because of the recent Thumbs Up box (I did buy both, hah).

Considering Memebox's history, I think they've shown that sometimes they're not all THAT concerned with their bloggers. Though I still hope that box is amazing.


----------



## Alex Z. (Sep 27, 2014)

I get suspicious with the super in front of the super luckybox... There must be a catch there!! The price is the same as any other luckybox. I bought luckybox #10 and all the boxes that I have ordered will come after that. I don't want to risk getting repetitions in the luckybox #11.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Just had email.... Full size fift with purchase of Cutiepie box and about beauty splurge box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just had email.... Full size fift with purchase of Cutiepie box and about beauty splurge box


Edit.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just had email.... Full size fift with purchase of Cutiepie box and about beauty splurge box


yep, me too.

well, I will be saving some $$ if that is the only box they are releasing on the 29th.  pffttt....the collab boxes are BORING.  B-O-R-N-I-N-G

at least to me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

I summed up my feelings on collabs earlier lol

On good night feeling lazy so just used seven second sheets for first time

They sent me email twice lol


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

And another question. Im sorry if it's inappropriate in this thread, but you know so much about korean skincare, i must ask...

So im making a koreadepart order, and i need to find something to get free shipping, instead of paying that Money for shipping...

What are your favorite products ever? What do you recommend?

Anyone tried the mizon rice wine toner? That looks so good!


----------



## Andrea_s (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep, me too.
> 
> well, I will be saving some $$ if that is the only box they are releasing on the 29th. pffttt....the collab boxes are BORING. B-O-R-N-I-N-G
> 
> at least to me.


I really liked the Dani box! The others... The most boring boxes ever. Too much makeup, too boring makeup, i mean L Vida polish and lip balms..? The worst thing about the marzia box is that the products come in a jar... Im a hygene freak, so using a lip balm and a base (or foundation? Im not sure what that purple thing is...) from a pot is so not for me... It's not even cute..


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Her enthusiasm in the video says it all


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

Can we put CPM behind now? Kinda want to move on.



Andrea_s said:


> And another question. Im sorry if it's inappropriate in this thread, but you know so much about korean skincare, i must ask...
> So im making a koreadepart order, and i need to find something to get free shipping, instead of paying that Money for shipping...
> What are your favorite products ever? What do you recommend?
> Anyone tried the mizon rice wine toner? That looks so good!


And Andrea~ Idk about Mizon rice water toner, but I do love the brand and I think their prices are decent. Not a bad choice to try out of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> And another question. Im sorry if it's inappropriate in this thread, but you know so much about korean skincare, i must ask...
> 
> So im making a koreadepart order, and i need to find something to get free shipping, instead of paying that Money for shipping...
> 
> ...


There is actually a Korean/Asian Skincare thread that would be the perfect place to ask this: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

I forgot the whitening mask from the brightening box can be used as a sleep pack too. I'll try that out and maybe get the lioele waterdrop too. There's just something about the texture of gels I don't like, can't really explain it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> And another question. Im sorry if it's inappropriate in this thread, but you know so much about korean skincare, i must ask...
> 
> So im making a koreadepart order, and i need to find something to get free shipping, instead of paying that Money for shipping...
> 
> ...


I have the Mizon Bulgarian rose, chamomile, and witch's hazel toners, there nothing special, but there nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing different than any other toner. I do wish Memebox would put more toners in their boxes.


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I used to buy the mini versions of the old line off of RRS, I hadn't even thought to check eBay for the old Baviphat line. i'm so glad you mentioned that!
> 
> The Dollkiss has officially taken over the old line on all of the Korean skincare sites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is this the old one at BNK? Looks the same as the ones from ebay. This might be good for me to have on hand too for the times I break out. http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Baviphat---Apple-AC-Therapy-sleeping-Pack-100g/KRBAVIAA0000803/?main_cate_no=AMAK0000


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is this the old one at BNK? Looks the same as the ones from ebay. This might be good for me to have on hand too for the times I break out. http://beautynetkorea.com/product/Baviphat---Apple-AC-Therapy-sleeping-Pack-100g/KRBAVIAA0000803/?main_cate_no=AMAK0000


Yes, that's it! Get it while you can, the Dollkiss line is apparently going to take the place of the entire old line.

I'm going to have to buy some of the mini ones on eBay before they're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yes, that's it! Get it while you can, the Dollkiss line is apparently going to take the place of the entire old line.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy some of the mini ones on eBay before they're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why do you get the mini ones and not full size?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I couldn't use that one, due to its ingredients, so I gave it to someone else.  I have no idea what the texture of that was....


Creamy and not heavy at all, quite light actually compared to others I've tried. It was nice.


biancardi said:


> For honey box 3, I would like to suggest
> 
> 
> propolis toothpaste (atomy makes one that I have tried before - I liked it)
> ...


Would LOVE all these products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@@Andrea_s - Rice wine toner sounds LOVELY! But I have no experience with it, unfortunately. Let me know if you buy it and like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Why do you get the mini ones and not full size?


I have a ton of sleeping packs and peeling gels and such that I absolutely love. But I love those little ones to keep on my purse and for when I'm away, and they used to sell the little ones for like $1 each. I tend to like switching up my products regularly as well, so I like to just have something that only needs to be used a few times when I just want a break from whatever stuff I have open at the moment (and I'm really OCD about using stuff up fairly quickly once it's opened).

There's no difference in quality or anything. I'm just weird like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

I noticed they are having a sale on the its skin products in the usa exclusive.  The mini eyeshadows did me in - I got all of the colors except coral (blech) and took 2 of the matte light beige (as I am always going thru that) and the compact to house them all (it is a 6 color compact, so that is another reason why I got 2 of the same shade)
 
I couldn't help it.  I didn't NEED any of this. 




It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow 01 Light Nude Beige Matte (Eyeshadow only)





It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow 04 Cacao Brown Shimmer




Sale 
It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow 09 Raspberry Plum Shimmer






It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow 11 Nude Beige Shimmer





It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow 20 Black Shimmer
 

 
It's Skin Babyface Mini Love Eyeshadow Case


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with the vitamin/moisture stick in the Moisture Surge box? Mine simply refuses to budge and I can't for the life of me get the product to twist up properly.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

based on the new collab box, that is an nice box for new folks to memebox - I say it was boring, because I have tried a lot of these products already...but when I was looking at the items and the colors, it seems to be a nice fall box.  I know that hope girl isn't a fav (it isn't mine!), but I think the rest of the box is great for those just wanting to try a variety of Korean products.  I looked at it and this is the breakdown


*Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack* Value $28.00
*Insobeau Ultra Skin Power Z **Cream *~ I think this is it.  If so, it is a $45.00 value

*It’s Skin Babyface Petit Blusher *~ I don’t know what color.  Value $11.00
*It’s skin Macaron Lip Balm 05 Love Chocolate*  Value $10.50
*Hope Girl Lipstick* ~ looks to be  the Milky Balm Lipstick (unknown color)   Value $22.00
*l.Vida Nail Polish* ~ It looks to be in Milk Choco Value $6.00
*Gel Eye Pencil* ~ This looks to me to be Makeon Tosowoong Bronze Spectrum Gel Pencil Eyeliner (unknown color) Value $10.00

that is about 132.00 in  MemeValue.    It is makeup heavy, but I do think that the some collab boxes are more geared to those who really want makeup.  I know when I first started out in the beauty subs, I wanted makeup, not skin products.   Now, I want both.   This is an almost total look - you have a deep cleaning product, a moisturizer, blush, lipstick, eyeliner, eye pencil and lip balm in a cute design (I own that one btw!)   Yes, it is boring TO ME, as I have many of these products already.    But if I won it in a contest, or someone gave it to me free, I would accept it!  haha

I think this is a much better box than the CPM one.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I noticed they are having a sale on the its skin products in the usa exclusive.  The mini eyeshadows did me in - I got all of the colors except coral (blech) and took 2 of the matte light beige (as I am always going thru that) and the compact to house them all (it is a 6 color compact, so that is another reason why I got 2 of the same shade)
> 
> I couldn't help it.  I didn't NEED any of this.
> 
> ...


I guess I shouldn't buy you anymore eyeshadow palettes than, besides the ones I already got you? lol - Cute little set!!! Is that shipping to USA only?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I guess I shouldn't buy you anymore eyeshadow palettes than, besides the ones I already got you? lol


yeah, that might be good - haha.

I promise not to purchase any more makeup stuff!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with the vitamin/moisture stick in the Moisture Surge box? Mine simply refuses to budge and I can't for the life of me get the product to twist up properly.


Nope, I am using it. It's working fine. Maybe put it into a shallow cup of warm water? Idk what is the problem..if it is technical or if the product got stucked. 

It does smell alot like...mosquito repellent LOL. I love it though, because I am quite a germaphobe and like that I need not touch my face to apply cream when its dry. Just need to balm it! woo~


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, that might be good - haha.
> 
> I promise not to purchase any more makeup stuff!


Ok good! lol - Because Im not done buying yet!!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Nope, I am using it. It's working fine. Maybe put it into a shallow cup of warm water? Idk what is the problem..if it is technical or if the product got stucked.
> 
> It does smell alot like...mosquito repellent LOL. I love it though, because I am quite a germaphobe and like that I need not touch my face to apply cream when its dry. Just need to balm it! woo~


I'm so spoiled by Korean skincare, I pretty much always love the smells of the skincare I buy (and receive from Memebox) but I do not care for the smell of this at all. I definitely think I'll just use it on my knees and elbows and the occasiona dry patch on my body, I don't want to have to smell this stuff on my face, haha.

I'll try the warm water, I didn't even think of that! I really can't tell if it's a mechanical issue or not, but I'm hoping it's stuck. I hope it works!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> based on the new collab box, that is an nice box for new folks to memebox - I say it was boring, because I have tried a lot of these products already...but when I was looking at the items and the colors, it seems to be a nice fall box.  I know that hope girl isn't a fav (it isn't mine!), but I think the rest of the box is great for those just wanting to try a variety of Korean products.  I looked at it and this is the breakdown
> 
> 
> *Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack* Value $28.00
> ...


This is a box I would probably use all the products, minus the lipstick. Sooo much better than CPM, at least in my opinion.
Also like that compact you put together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 27, 2014)

Seems memebox have sent the Monday collab to some blogs with high readerships... Most are first time receivers of memeboxes... Not sure what to think of that


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Seems memebox have sent the Monday collab to some blogs with high readerships... Most are first time receivers of memeboxes... Not sure what to think of that


It sort of makes sense though.

I think the only way someone could truly be impressed by those boxes is if they weren't really familiar with Memebox (or Korean skincare).


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yes, that's it! Get it while you can, the Dollkiss line is apparently going to take the place of the entire old line.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy some of the mini ones on eBay before they're gone for good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bought the mini 3 pack off ebay. I'd rather test it first and the mini ones are too freaking cute. I don't usually go for the cutesy packaging but couldn't resist these. Had to talk myself out of the lip balm and tints. I have lots already, plus I prefer my lip products in a stick form. But so cute!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This is a box I would probably use all the products, minus the lipstick. Sooo much better than CPM, at least in my opinion.
> 
> Also like that compact you put together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish I had purchased this box for my giveaway instead of the CPM.....oh well


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I bought the mini 3 pack off ebay. I'd rather test it first and the mini ones are too freaking cute. I don't usually go for the cutesy packaging but couldn't resist these. Had to talk myself out of the lip balm and tints. I have lots already, plus I prefer my lip products in a stick form. But so cute!


I definitely think it's a great way to see which ones you want to buy.

And I completely understand, I'm not usually big on the cutesy packaging, but I love those! And I really love having little ones to take with me, they're the perfect size. 

Part of me hopes Baviphat gets lots of negative feedback about getting rid of the old line so they'll bring at least some of it back.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so spoiled by Korean skincare, I pretty much always love the smells of the skincare I buy (and receive from Memebox) but I do not care for the smell of this at all. I definitely think I'll just use it on my knees and elbows and the occasiona dry patch on my body, I don't want to have to smell this stuff on my face, haha.
> 
> I'll try the warm water, I didn't even think of that! I really can't tell if it's a mechanical issue or not, but I'm hoping it's stuck. I hope it works!


Ahhh curious!! I feel like a kid at the backyard doing experiments with you now hahah  :sdrop:

Yeah, I didn't mind the repellent smell too. It's on my desk right next to me now. I just grab that and slick it over my undereye coz its so cooling!!  :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ahhh curious!! I feel like a kid at the backyard doing experiments with you now hahah  :sdrop:
> 
> Yeah, I didn't mind the repellent smell too. It's on my desk right next to me now. I just grab that and slick it over my undereye coz its so cooling!!  :wub:


Smells tend to really bother me (and ties in to migraine attacks) so I'm really cautious. And I feel like the moisture sticks tend to really take awhile to absorb (from the ones I've used) so I just hate the idea of smelling it for long. I can't even figure out how to describe the smell, it's so odd to me!

Sadly, it seems to be the mechanism. The stick even twists around and such, but it won't go up or down at all! 

On a side note, I saw these listed around the time that the Wine and Cheese box came out. I so hope one of them is featured in that box. I'm really curious to see what the other cheese item(s) will be, and these sound great. 

http://us.memebox.com/elmaju-mangchee-set-replenishing-cream-lifting-mask#.VCci8_ldUkc


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

@@veritazy I completely forgot, a friend of mine who is huge into Korean skincare and Chosungah actually emailed them asking for more places that she can buy their products online. She's volunteering in Korea at the moment, and she just recently started buying from Memebox Korea, but wanted to know where to buy their stuff once she's back in the US. Apparently, Chosungah said they're currently "expanding" their relationship with Memebox, and I guess she asked them if that meant Memebox Korea and they said something along the lines of how they're trying to expand with "all of Memebox."

So hopefully this means we'll see more things in their shop, and in their boxes! With the foundation being in the recent K Style box and the Moisture Surge kit, I'm definitely feeling hopeful we'll be seeing more of their stuff in upcoming boxes!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy I completely forgot, a friend of mine who is huge into Korean skincare and Chosungah actually emailed them asking for more places that she can buy their products online. She's volunteering in Korea at the moment, and she just recently started buying from Memebox Korea, but wanted to know where to buy their stuff once she's back in the US. Apparently, Chosungah said they're currently "expanding" their relationship with Memebox, and I guess she asked them if that meant Memebox Korea and they said something along the lines of how they're trying to expand with "all of Memebox."
> 
> So hopefully this means we'll see more things in their shop, and in their boxes! With the foundation being in the recent K Style box and the Moisture Surge kit, I'm definitely feeling hopeful we'll be seeing more of their stuff in upcoming boxes!


That is terrific news!! I can see they are, now that things are appearing in the memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do look forward to that because we gone through so many boxes with quite similar brands. i don't even have to mention them here lol.

Also I hope you find a solution to that stick balm...maybe email memebox about it with a short clip or something. Weird that it doesn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> That is terrific news!! I can see they are, now that things are appearing in the memeshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do look forward to that because we gone through so many boxes with quite similar brands. i don't even have to mention them here lol.
> 
> Also I hope you find a solution to that stick balm...maybe email memebox about it with a short clip or something. Weird that it doesn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just sent them an email, there's definitely something wrong with it. And I sat there twisting it in both directions for quite some time, so I know I wasn't just being impatient, haha. 

I know! With it being in two recent boxes and finally slowly trickling into the shop I'm definitely hoping they start adding lots more stuff. The Memebox Korea has some of the more established items, like the Tangle Ice cream for $10ish, so I hope we start to see more of their skincare items. Not a huge fan of their current selection in the Memeshop. I'll have to keep checking though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just sent them an email, there's definitely something wrong with it. And I sat there twisting it in both directions for quite some time, so I know I wasn't just being impatient, haha.
> 
> I know! With it being in two recent boxes and finally slowly trickling into the shop I'm definitely hoping they start adding lots more stuff. The Memebox Korea has some of the more established items, like the Tangle Ice cream for $10ish, so I hope we start to see more of their skincare items. Not a huge fan of their current selection in the Memeshop. I'll have to keep checking though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If the prices in the Meme-K site are good for these products, maybe you should order through Avecko. I just placed my second order through them, love being able to get stuff from actual Korean sites for cheaper!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> If the prices in the Meme-K site are good for these products, maybe you should order through Avecko. I just placed my second order through them, love being able to get stuff from actual Korean sites for cheaper!


I traded for someone for the Tangle, so I have that. Sadly, although the Meme-K site has a few good Chosungah products, it seems they're also lacking a good selection. I have like 6 products from the Meme-K site I want but nothing I *must* have, so I have everything saved until I'm ready to do a large Avecko order.

Plus I want to grab a Memebox or two from their site, so waiting for one I'm really interested in.

I can't wait to use Avecko, I still can't get over how cheap their service is! 

I'm just curious, how were the shipping costs for your orders?


----------



## amidea (Sep 27, 2014)

on the topic of sleeping packs, i've been wondering, is there anything that makes a sleeping pack different from other types of moisturizers or other creams/gels that target certain issues and that you could use at night?  i feel like there's such variation in sleeping packs that they're basically just "nighttime treatments".  by that definition, my retin-a is kind of a sleeping pack...

unrelated - there are too many posts to sift through, but for those of you who are really loving the blithe patting water, which one are you using, and why do you like it so much?  very tempted to try one...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I traded for someone for the Tangle, so I have that. Sadly, although the Meme-K site has a few good Chosungah products, it seems they're also lacking a good selection. I have like 6 products from the Meme-K site I want but nothing I *must* have, so I have everything saved until I'm ready to do a large Avecko order.
> 
> Plus I want to grab a Memebox or two from their site, so waiting for one I'm really interested in.
> 
> ...


My first order was pretty big and heavy, I think I spent around 150 in the meme k site with aveckos 10% fee added. So my shipping fee from Avecko, based on weight was close to 30. I still ended up way ahead of the game though. The only problem I had that first time was that when Avecko sent the email for me to pay for shipping costs, it didn't go through, twice. I contacted them and they were very apologetic and I went on and paid. It arrived pretty fast after I paid. I think 12-14 days from start to finish. Meme to Avecko to me after a stall in shipping payment. Easy process, and only 10%? Great service.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

amidea said:


> unrelated - there are too many posts to sift through, but for those of you who are really loving the blithe patting water, which one are you using, and why do you like it so much? very tempted to try one...


I have both the green and purple but have only used the green so far. It just makes my skin very clean and clear and soft and glowy. And it smells really good and fresh like tea tree. I think it's Veritazy or LuxxyLux that really raves about it, she'd be able to speak volumes I'm sure!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My first order was pretty big and heavy, I think I spent around 150 in the meme k site with aveckos 10% fee added. So my shipping fee from Avecko, based on weight was close to 30. I still ended up way ahead of the game though. The only problem I had that first time was that when Avecko sent the email for me to pay for shipping costs, it didn't go through, twice. I contacted them and they were very apologetic and I went on and paid. It arrived pretty fast after I paid. I think 12-14 days from start to finish. Meme to Avecko to me after a stall in shipping payment. Easy process, and only 10%? Great service.


Was it difficult to put together an order? I mean, I tried to translate a mask I couldn't remember what the girl at the market told me it was for using the Korean alphabet and I was literally at a loss. I considered asking @ but thought, I can do this, and I was at a loss. I haven't even attempted an order after that.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Was it difficult to put together an order? I mean, I tried to translate a mask I couldn't remember what the girl at the market told me it was for using the Korean alphabet and I was literally at a loss. I considered asking @ but thought, I can do this, and I was at a loss. I haven't even attempted an order after that.


I won't even pretend to have any clue how to translate something into Korean or how to translate something sitting in front of me. 

However, when using the site when you look at the pages the photos tend to show you the English version of each variation (for scents and such). So when I started to put an order together I just put the number of the option I wanted with the English word next to it. I don't recall who told me this, but Avecko is great about this sort of thing, and apparently if you give them the variation/option you want in English, they'll take care of it for you. So when I do finish an order, that's most likely how I'll do it.

As for figuring out what exactly some of those items are in the health section. Well...I'm just glad I'm in it for the skincare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My favorite Sleeping pack is the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack.  I didnt scroll back to see if it was mentioned
> 
> I have combination skin,dry cheeks and oily in the Tzone.  I put the Lioele Waterdrop on at night and when I wake up I have the smoothest most perfect skin ever.  Not even my nose is oily.  Nothing.  Just totally smooth.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh- I LOVE this product too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use the lovely scented, light blue  *Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack *in both my AM and PM skin care routines as I have really  dry skin. At night, I also use a slightly heavier cream with some gel properties as my last step of moisturization, *Nature Republic's AQUA Super Aqua Max Moisture Watery Cream.* 

These are my favorite Korean skin care moisturizers I've found, yet neither is considered an expensive, premium brand.. And until I tried these two products, I thought I had to pay a lot to see a lot of good results. Nope.

I started using very thick and oil- rich creams from Lancome' and other brands like La Mer several years ago, and I really thought I would someday find SOMETHING that would be right for my skin. But nothing ever worked well for me from any USA or European skin care line. I even bought kits from informercials by Cindy Crawford. No or minimal improvement in the dry areas on my cheeks and forehead.  

Only the Korean products which ARE water- based have given me flawless, baby smooth and very fresh looking and feeling skin. I was stunned at the results and how quickly my skin texture changed, but as I say, if it works, why question it or try to change it? 

One caveat- IF I had eczema, cystic acne, or other skin lesions ( that is, if I had open areas on my skin) I would not try self- treatment as a first line treatment. I would go to a dermatologist for professional treatment.. Avoiding scarring is something most good dermos. excel in.. Home products can't go that deep.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think I have more faith in the Super Luckybox. But that's probably because of the recent Thumbs Up box (I did buy both, hah).
> 
> Considering Memebox's history, I think they've shown that sometimes they're not all THAT concerned with their bloggers. Though I still hope that box is amazing.


I bought them both. "Super" Luckybox and Blogger's Thumb's Up. Hoping for the best..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just sent them an email, there's definitely something wrong with it. And I sat there twisting it in both directions for quite some time, so I know I wasn't just being impatient, haha.
> 
> I know! With it being in two recent boxes and finally slowly trickling into the shop I'm definitely hoping they start adding lots more stuff. The Memebox Korea has some of the more established items, like the Tangle Ice cream for $10ish, so I hope we start to see more of their skincare items. Not a huge fan of their current selection in the Memeshop. I'll have to keep checking though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried mine out when I opened the box and it worked fine. I've not had to do much push up yet, though. How much of that stuff are you using, my friend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

*I REALLY need to know- Has Memebox sent out email to non- blogger VIPs today?*
There is both road construction and new house construction on my street today, and we are having severe Internet issues. We have underground fiber optic cable.

I don't need to know about anyone's blogger deals because I'm not a blogger, but am asking about email in general. I haven't gotten any email from Memebox since the Internet started going wonky with all the digging into the lines.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I tried mine out when I opened the box and it worked fine. I've not had to do much push up yet, though. How much of that stuff are you using, my friend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you may have just confirmed for certain that there is something wrong with mine.

Was your stick already pushed out of the tube a bit when you received it? When I opened mine it wasn't exposed at all. 

I also bought both the Blogger's Thumbs Up and the Super Luckybox. And I'm really hoping that neither will end up like the original Thumbs Up. I definitely don't have unrealistic expectations, but I still hope both boxes are much better than the Thumbs Up.

And, I also love that Nature Republic Aqua line. When I bought several products from the line they were all half off during an HonestSkin brand sale, and I was really unsure about them, but had heard great things. It's baffling isn't it how much more effective so many of these products can be than the high end department store products? I'm far too ashamed to even ponder how many high end department store products I tried after hearing great things about them, only for them to irritate my skin or do absolutely nothing for it. ...And to think, for most of those items I could have bought two Memeboxes!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I REALLY need to know- Has Memebox sent out email to non- blogger VIPs today?


Not that I've seen


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think you may have just confirmed for certain that there is something wrong with mine.
> 
> Was your stick already pushed out of the tube a bit when you received it? When I opened mine it wasn't exposed at all.
> 
> ...


Yes, my stick was pushed up about 1/2 inch, I'd say. If you would like mine, I will send it to you. It's not something I have to have, and I haven't used it- just smelled it. LOL.

I've noticed that you and I tend to like/ love the same Memeboxes and K- beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We should plan a shopping trip in Seoul. 

I forgot to say this but the Nature Republic Aqua night watery cream that I use is peach colored.

I even adore the jar- it is SO retro glam! Peach glass. Just so lovely for an inexpensive product. I have no clue how skincare this good can cost so little. 

What it does is show me how totally ripped off I was for decades with US premium brands that didn't work well or were too harsh or cleansers that didn't clean well but were still harsh. It is really a shame when a cleanser can both fail to clean skin well and irritate normal skin at the same time.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Was it difficult to put together an order? I mean, I tried to translate a mask I couldn't remember what the girl at the market told me it was for using the Korean alphabet and I was literally at a loss. I considered asking @ but thought, I can do this, and I was at a loss. I haven't even attempted an order after that.


I found it pretty easy, I just had a translation program up that I copy and pasted everything into. I then sent Avecko only the Korean text and everything came as expected. The only surprise was that the O&amp;Soap Berry cleanser came in a two pack, but it was a good surprise for 9 bucks, lol.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, I'm actually planning a trip to Korea in the next year or so! I just wanna shop. I should probably learn some Korean, or take along someone that knows it, or hire a college kid there...

Don't think my husband will be on board though, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yes, my stick was pushed up about 1/2 inch, I'd say. If you would like mine, I will send it to you. It's not something I have to have, and I haven't used it- just smelled it. LOL.
> 
> I've noticed that you and I tend to like/ love the same Memeboxes and K- beauty products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We should plan a shopping trip in Seoul.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the offer! I actually have two, but didn't open the other one, because I planned on giving one away. My knees and elbows only need so much, haha. The one I opened is about half an inch below the top, so I do think it's just broken.

I have some from the blue line (the pink seems to be limited to mostly the creams now) then the pink for the cream. They're apparently updating the line a bit at the moment with some new products, and I've seen a few that are being discontinued, so I'm really hoping they don't make too many changes! 

And I completely agree, I definitely spent far too much money on high end skincare that ended up doing nothing for me or damaged my skin. I probably had at least 20 experiences in my early 20's alone where a high end product did damage that took weeks to fix. And they were all things marketed towards "sensitive skin." When I first got into Korean skincare I was SO hesitant to try things because of their prices. I picked up a clearance $1 cleanser on RoseRoseShop that was better for my skin than 90% of the high end cleanser I've tried. It's really just plain baffling, isn't it?

I definitely will end up in Korea sooner than later. And I think you and I could definitely do some major damage at the shops.

I'd probably end up taking home like a 5 year supply of Chosungah products alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

@@cfisher - mine is also below and I only opened it to see what it looked like so I have no idea if it's functioning or not. It doesn't appeal to me in the least so it went on the list. lol

So you really love this Chosungah stuff? I know absolutely nothing about it...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, I'm actually planning a trip to Korea in the next year or so! I just wanna shop. I should probably learn some Korean, or take along someone that knows it, or hire a college kid there...
> 
> Don't think my husband will be on board though, lol!


I've traveled to the major shopping meccas of the world on vacations for most of my adult life except Asia. I seriously want to go to S. Korea for beauty products and I also love some Korean foods. 

My husband won't go to Paris or NYC with me, so I have no intention of asking him if he wants to go to Korea. His idea of vacationing involves relaxation in tropical settings, not shopping. Maybe we could ditch them on Jeju island?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@cfisher - mine is also below and I only opened it to see what it looked like so I have no idea if it's functioning or not. It doesn't appeal to me in the least so it went on the list. lol
> 
> So you really love this Chosungah stuff? I know absolutely nothing about it...


Uh oh. I hope yours isn't broken as well. I seriously spent like 5 minutes just to get it to twist up. It spins around a bit, but that's about it. If yours doesn't work you're welcome to my extra one (um, if it works, haven't checked yet). The broken one I can still just dig out to apple to my elbows and such. It's not like I'm worried about being all cute applying balm to my elbows and knees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really do. It's basically a department store level brand, but they have amazing packaging for a lot of their items, and really unique items. But you can get really great pricing on their items when you can actually find their stuff at the right place. And unlike most brands where you have to choose between quality and appearance, they really do have great stuff.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've traveled to the major shopping meccas of the world on vacations for most of my adult life except Asia. I seriously want to go to S. Korea for beauty products and I also love some Korean foods.


Oh wow, I wish! We're finally going to be making the kind of money that lends itself to shipping sprees in different countries, thanks to memebox, Korea is first on my list! I've really only been around the states and as far as Hawaii, which yes is a state, but a far away one!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Uh oh. I hope yours isn't broken as well. I seriously spent like 5 minutes just to get it to twist up. It spins around a bit, but that's about it. If yours doesn't work you're welcome to my extra one (um, if it works, haven't checked yet). The broken one I can still just dig out to apple to my elbows and such. It's not like I'm worried about being all cute applying balm to my elbows and knees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really do. It's basically a department store level brand, but they have amazing packaging for a lot of their items, and really unique items. But you can get really great pricing on their items when you can actually find their stuff at the right place. And unlike most brands where you have to choose between quality and appearance, they really do have great stuff.


OK, this is just a suggestion, but I've had lip balms that I really liked that got stuck or otherwise wouldn't twist up, and IF you like the product well enough, you can extricate the product from the container with a butter knife and smooth it into a non- twisting small container. 

I wouldn't stress over making it work or trying to exchange it because it can be scooped out of its tube.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OK, this is just a suggestion, but I've had lip balms that I really liked that got stuck or otherwise wouldn't twist up, and IF you like the product well enough, you can extricate the product from the container with a butter knife and smooth it into a non- twisting small container.
> 
> I wouldn't stress over making it work or trying to exchange it because it can be scooped out of its tube.


Yeah, I definitely have no interest in exchanging it or anything of the sort. If I can't get the entire stick out easily, I'll just dig it out with something. I won't be applying it to the face, so it's no big deal. I'm hoping I can remove the stick then just put it into a small container. I'm just going to use it as a balm, so I probably have a nearly empty balm container somewhere around here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'll definitely try using a thin knife, thank you!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really do. It's basically a department store level brand, but they have amazing packaging for a lot of their items, and really unique items. But you can get really great pricing on their items when you can actually find their stuff at the right place. And unlike most brands where you have to choose between quality and appearance, they really do have great stuff.


This probably sounds so ridiculously sad but the fact that you say it's hard to find their stuff and that I have so many other things I'm excited to try, I'm not even remotely interested in trying it. How sad is that? This is the spoiler I was most excited about. Perhaps I'm just on overload having received four more boxes today.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This probably sounds so ridiculously sad but the fact that you say it's hard to find their stuff and that I have so many other things I'm excited to try, I'm not even remotely interested in trying it. How sad is that? This is the spoiler I was most excited about. Perhaps I'm just on overload having received four more boxes today.


Oh, I get it. I received 3 today, 1 yesterday, 2 the day before. I can't even be bothered to poke through them all yet. I get really overwhelmed by Memebox, especially since it feels like they all start to arrive at once. I look so forward to my subscription boxes that are monthly, but Memebox is just so overwhelming at times.

I really am looking forward to the Chosungah kit, I bought 2 of that box for that kit (and I never buy two of the same box). But I honestly won't be using it anytime soon, I have so many things opened already. 

As I say this, I realize a couple of days from now I'll be THRILLED to start going through those boxes, haha.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm just going to combine a few things into one message.
> 
> Paypal is changing their protection period starting in November, at least in North America. It's going from 45 days to 180 days. That works a lot better with how far ahead we buy Memeboxes, but I'm not sure if paypal will expect people to wait a long time before they file disputes for not receiving products.
> 
> ...


That is great news about paypal! If they are changing to 180 days, there's a reason for that, and I wouldn't worry about filing late when it comes to Memebox specifically. One of the reasons they did it might have been due to overseas orders. The only other paypal dispute I've ever filed was also for an order from Korea. It was for a nail stamp plate. Their website said 'awaiting payment' for about 2-3 weeks after I paid through paypal. I kept writing to them, but they ignored me. I filed my claim, and specifically explained that I knew it would be a while before I got it due to slow shipping, but paypal unexpectedly refunded me really quickly. I got the item a few days after the refund, and wouldn't you know it, it was bent, so I didn't feel bad. If I hadn't filed the claim for not receiving the item, I would've had to have filed it for it being defective later on anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Bummed out. Just lost out on buying OMG 2 on ebay by $1. Granted, there's no telling how much over a dollar was actually bid. And, I was kind of bluffing with my bid as it was. Paying more than full price to get a box is kinda nuts and I bid $43.62 before shipping. I'll just cross my fingers and hope for a restock someday. If I can catch it on a restock, I'll feel a whole lot better about paying the $29 plus $7.99 shipping, haha!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

I think the paypal dispute is only for USA sellers and buyers.  But I could be wrong, but I also read eBay forums, and it was a big hoo-ha over there and it seems that the wording is that it will not be for international sellers.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think the paypal dispute is only for USA sellers and buyers.  But I could be wrong, but I also read eBay forums, and it was a big hoo-ha over there and it seems that the wording is that it will not be for international sellers.


As a seller, I definitely wanted to find out more about it. But I keep reading different information, I can't seem to find a good source as to how it works.

Please let me know if you happen to come across a good source! 

ETA: I keep finding stuff about it changing in the UK, but can't find legitimate sources for the US. And it keeps saying it's only for "intangible" goods.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As a seller, I definitely wanted to find out more about it. But I keep reading different information, I can't seem to find a good source as to how it works.
> 
> Please let me know if you happen to come across a good source!


yeah, I sell as well, and this worries me.   eBay doesn't even keep listings that long (180 days).  I am thinking of hopping over to Bonanza.  eBay is great for buyers - too great - and really bad for sellers.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> It's not a memebox item, but i would definitely recommend the baviphat ac therapy! The old version if you can get it! The new "dollkiss" version isnt as good as the old one i bought mine for around $10-11 on ebay (free shipping)


Ooh...you mean the one in the fruity container? I actually have a mini of that sitting in a recent order. Maybe I should break it out to try it soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> And another question. Im sorry if it's inappropriate in this thread, but you know so much about korean skincare, i must ask...
> 
> So im making a koreadepart order, and i need to find something to get free shipping, instead of paying that Money for shipping...
> 
> ...


Wait...you can get FREE SHIPPING?! How? I was looking at doing an order there but the shipping price was insane!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I sell as well, and this worries me.   eBay doesn't even keep listings that long (180 days).  I am thinking of hopping over to Bonanza.  eBay is great for buyers - too great - and really bad for sellers.


Yeah, I'm honestly freaked out by this. I get credit card disputes constantly after 2 months, and it's NEVER over legitimate things. 6 months is INSANE. And since I sell media items, I'm constantly getting scammed, and you just know people are going to file "item not as described" right at the 6 month mark. This is just TOO much, and it's definitely going to ruin things for a lot of people.

You DEFINITELY should add your listings to Bonanza. Bonanza does not have amazing sales, but they are much better than the other smaller auction sites in regards to amount of sales. And they're great with handling bad buyers and disputes, unlike eBay. If you pay the small amount for an upgrade in your account they advertise your listings quite a bit, when I jumped up to a paid account my sales about tripled. It's nowhere near what you'll get on eBay, but a great addition to it. 

I wish they would just apply a 90 day timeframe for filing disputes for international orders only. That would definitely be plenty of time for all (most) things Memebox related.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> If the prices in the Meme-K site are good for these products, maybe you should order through Avecko. I just placed my second order through them, love being able to get stuff from actual Korean sites for cheaper!


I've got an order ready to go with them. I've just got to pay for it on payday. They are so great! One of the items I wanted to order was a facial cleanser that had been manufactured in 2011. I didn't know that, but they told me about it. As a result, I ended up paying more for the cleanser, but I'm not getting an old one. No wonder it was so cheap! So glad I found this service! Just wish I could find more Korean shopping sites to use. It is a bit intimidating, but I feel like I can trust Avecko to look out for me now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think the paypal dispute is only for USA sellers and buyers.  But I could be wrong, but I also read eBay forums, and it was a big hoo-ha over there and it seems that the wording is that it will not be for international sellers.


Yeah that makes sense! Don't extend it for the purchases where it is really needed. Grr! Hadn't heard of it until on here though.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I sell as well, and this worries me.   eBay doesn't even keep listings that long (180 days).  I am thinking of hopping over to Bonanza.  eBay is great for buyers - too great - and really bad for sellers.


I've only bought things on ebay, never sold anything, but I have been thinking of setting up a store on storenvy. I don't know about their dispute process, but they don't seem to have a load of fees like ebay does. The fees have stopped me from ever selling anything on ebay. It just seems like such a hassle to set it up in the first place, and then the fees eat up a lot of your money. I think with storenvy, you basically can sell for free, but if you want a more sophisticated store, you can purchase upgrades.


----------



## engawa (Sep 27, 2014)

The Insobeau Ultra Skin Power Z Cream in the upcoming Beauty Spluge collab box is the only thing that looks interesting. It's suppose to be Korea's longest lasting moisturizing cream (claims to last 100 hours!) which is crazy.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

engawa said:


> The Insobeau Ultra Skin Power Z Cream in the upcoming Beauty Spluge collab box is the only thing that looks interesting. It's suppose to be Korea's longest lasting moisturizing cream (claims to last 100 hours!) which is crazy.


considering Koreans love to cleanse daily, why bother making a 100 hour moisturizing cream?  lol


----------



## engawa (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> considering Koreans love to cleanse daily, why bother making a 100 hour moisturizing cream?  lol


Good question haha, probably just the fact that it's super effective?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

engawa said:


> The Insobeau Ultra Skin Power Z Cream in the upcoming Beauty Spluge collab box is the only thing that looks interesting. It's suppose to be Korea's longest lasting moisturizing cream (claims to last 100 hours!) which is crazy.


Oh, gosh. I still don't get the 100 hour thing for moisturizers. I know I mentioned the Tony Moly Floria line to you, and they have a 100 hour moisturizer in that line as well. I think it's called Floria Nutra 100 Hour Cream. I think it's a thing now with them putting 100 hours in some lines of moisturizers, I've seen it somewhere else as well.

We just received an Insobeau product in a box, I think it was the Scrub box? Has anyone used it? I've never even heard of that brand before.

(And seriously, 100 hours for a moisturizer? Who is going to avoid washing their face for that long to test it?)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

@@cfisher yes, it was the scrub box - the cereal peeling gel.  Which I haven't tried yet, as I am still using secret nature from jeju.  it is on my next to try list


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@cfisher yes, it was the scrub box - the cereal peeling gel.  Which I haven't tried yet, as I am still using secret nature from jeju.  it is on my next to try list


I just tried to find some reviews for them, and the first thing that's showing up is their "bust mask" which seems to be a popular item of theirs.

I can see Memebox adding that to a box.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just tried to find some reviews for them, and the first thing that's showing up is their "bust mask" which seems to be a popular item of theirs.
> 
> I can see Memebox adding that to a box.


they did add a bust gommage to their OMG 1 box already


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they did add a bust gommage to their OMG 1 box already


I wasn't around for that box.

Oh, dear. 

The pink cleansing water from Nakedbox 24 was also Insobeau.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wasn't around for that box.
> 
> Oh, dear.
> 
> The pink cleansing water from Nakedbox 24 was also Insobeau.


it was a pure smile Oh My Busty product.....so there could be a chance for insobeau to have their bust cream in a future product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was a pure smile Oh My Busty product.....so there could be a chance for insobeau to have their bust cream in a future product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I looked it up, I can't believe it was a 3 step kit! It looks like it's to scrub and then moisturize?

This one is supposed to "lift" the bust, so I think Memebox could try to sneak it in a box. They seem to be working out quite the relationship with Insobeau at the moment.


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

If that paypal change only applies within the US it's going to be a mess. I can't find any mention of the change on the Canadian paypal site. In the changes to the US agreement it mentions that sellers need to be familiar with the rules of other country's protection periods. Does that only apply to US sellers? If a Canadian sells to an American what is the protection period? The agreements should really be consistent in all countries. I also agree that 180 days for a "not as described" claim is way too long unless paypal is going to take into account how long the buyer has actually had the item.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I looked it up, I can't believe it was a 3 step kit! It looks like it's to scrub and then moisturize?
> 
> *This one is supposed to "lift" the bust, so I think Memebox could try to sneak it in a box*. They seem to be working out quite the relationship with Insobeau at the moment.


lol

a good bra is what they need to add in the box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> lol
> 
> a good bra is what they need to add in the box


After the diet box, the diet drinks, the slimming creams, the sexy beans, and who knows what else I missed. I think the one thing they haven't done is one of those bust creams that are supposed to increase bust size. They're SO popular on Korea sites, I think it's inevitable one of them ends up in a box at some point.

Memebox may even do a Bust Box someday.

@@blinded It seems really confusing, but it does look like it does not apply to international sellers. 180 days is absurd enough as it is, but for items shipped within the country? How does that make any sense.


----------



## blinded (Sep 27, 2014)

Who needs creams to increase bust size? Everyone knows all you have to do is chant "I must, I must increase my bust" as you move your arms.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that's what Judy Blume taught me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Who needs creams to increase bust size? Everyone knows all you have to do is chant "I must, I must increase my bust" as you move your arms.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that's what Judy Blume taught me.


Hahahah

I forget where it was (I think Sasa) but I curiously looked at one of the products and it gave these comments about how you had to do these specific massages on your bust, like there was 8 different types of massages that had to be done in a specific order. And each one was so many minutes long.

And of course it had mostly positive reviews saying it worked, from hundreds of people. And some English reviews mentioned how their measurements increased like 1/4 inch.

Can you imagine having that sort of dedication? Day after day?!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Who needs creams to increase bust size? Everyone knows all you have to do is chant "I must, I must increase my bust" as you move your arms.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least that's what Judy Blume taught me.


major flashback....omg


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah
> 
> I forget where it was (I think Sasa) but I curiously looked at one of the products and it gave these comments about how you had to do these specific massages on your bust, like there was 8 different types of massages that had to be done in a specific order. And each one was so many minutes long.
> 
> ...


recruit someone :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

this isn't an affiliate link

if anyone still wants a Tonymoly box, there is a restock

http://us.memebox.com/superbox/previous-boxes/66-tonymoly#.VCeCFRBhvw0


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish they would have bundled the tea tree box with the super lucky box 11 :/ they even ship the same day...


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 28, 2014)

OK. Scratch that. Mea culpa.

But some korean companies do print expiry dates on their products, the only difference is one Hangul character in the description.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 28, 2014)

*@**@2catsinjapan*, you sure they aren't the manufacture date?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> So I finally got to organizing the Iope products from the Iope box and the jackpot box.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> ...


Are you sure they weren't the manufacturing dates? 

(I know some are manufacturing and some are expiration with Korean skincare.)


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 28, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@2catsinjapan*, you sure they aren't the manufacture date?



How do we tell?? I'm off to check mine so if anyone knows exactly what to look for I would much appreciate it!


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Sep 28, 2014)

@@2catsinjapan my korean friend once told me that for most korean beauty products the date that's printed is the date of when the makeup was made not when it expires.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 28, 2014)

*@**@Zaralis*, if your items have an expiration date on them they should be easy to find if they don't most likely it's a manufacture date


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 28, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> @@2catsinjapan my korean friend once told me that for most korean beauty products the date that's printed is the date of when the makeup was made not when it expires.


That means I also have beauty products that were made in 2017.

Considering that those were already discontinued Iope cosmetics I doubt they were made in April of this year.

The date is at the bottom of the bottle or jar.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 28, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@Zaralis*, if your items have an expiration date on them they should be easy to find if they don't most likely it's a manufacture date


I've just started going through ALL of my boxes haha, most are quite clear saying EXP followed by a date, others have a date followed by 2 (or perhaps it 3?) Korean symbols so I assume these were manufacture dates and all but one IOPE product was made this year so I assumed they will be ok for a little while, the other I will start using now so it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 28, 2014)

I think this article may help you: http://www.buhaykorea.com/2012/03/19/korean-cosmetics-expiration/


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 28, 2014)

I _just_ finished reading that article! It did help a lot!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

2catsinjapan said:


> That means I also have beauty products that were made in 2017.
> 
> Considering that those were already discontinued Iope cosmetics I doubt they were made in April of this year.
> 
> The date is at the bottom of the bottle or jar.


It's really not consistent with Korean cosmetics, I have countless Korean skincare products and it seems to go about 50/50 with whether or not it uses manufacturing date or expiration date (some say both, I LOVE that). Mizon for example only does manufacturing dates on the countless products I've bought from them.

I've come to know those symbols fairly well. Would you like me to check my Iope products and compare them to other manufacturing dates (well, symbols) for you?


----------



## ilynx (Sep 28, 2014)

If it says 제조, it's the manufacturing date.

If 까지 (to), that's the expiration date.


----------



## 2catsinjapan (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you! I panicked.

But on my sum cushion it clearly states 2017, on is a Knox 2015, on banila 2017.

So they do also print expiry dates.

The one difference is the first Hangul character. The second one is identical.

So I just looked at the date, glanced at the characters, saw one that looked familiar and I panicked.

Having said that, I did find some sulwhasoo stuff in my stash that was already expired. Truly this time.

Gonna write to the seller and request a refund.


----------



## bubblecakes (Sep 28, 2014)

*@**@2catsinjapan*, considering how fast korean brands discontinue or change the packaging of a product it could be likely that it is made this year if not do a patch test if you don't trust the product


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

@@2catsinjapan I just checked one Iope product (Lip and Cheek Compact) and it's DEFINITELY the manufacturing date. Brands tend to be consistent with using either the manufacturing date or expiration date (and I know my Iope products that I checked also had dates for 2013), so I'm confident that they're manufacturing.

As far as discontinued lines, from my experience (which I admit is not that vast) high end Korean brands tend to avoid selling discontinued lines through their sites and shops. Chosungah for example seems to sell off their discontinued lines a lot of the time and they'll be removed from their site and suddenly show up heavily discounted on a few sites.


----------



## seachange (Sep 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I looked it up, I can't believe it was a 3 step kit!
> 
> This one is supposed to "lift" the bust, so I think Memebox could try to sneak it in a box. They seem to be working out quite the relationship with Insobeau at the moment.


LOL, they could put it in "Volume Up" box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> LOL, they could put it in "Volume Up" box


I will seriously die laughing if they do that.

That would be a very Memebox thing to do though, wouldn't it? 

I've seen these Korean versions of those little bump it hair things a million times. Maybe they can put one of those in there too?

ETA: Okay, we should probably be careful. I'd hate for the Memespies to use these suggestions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought the latest global looks awfully familiar....until I check my history tab and found this. Oh. So we don't get international brands but for some makeup instead. Hm. 

@@cfisher also they did an episode on Get it Beauty last 2 weeks (I'm sure I mentioned this earlier?) and they did show some hair volumizer, shouder padding thing, hip lifting pants (not likely to be in memeboxes), nose thing and some makeup &amp; skincare to make the cheeks plump and eyes lifted. The show is quite accurate for predicting trends because the volcanic roller showed up in one of the episodes and made it into OMG box. Nice!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> LOL, they could put it in "Volume Up" box


yes, I thought of that.....I am hoping it has hair products not BOOB products, as I did order it.


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 28, 2014)

Volume up might have buttocks product, look at the picture... lol

Butt masks hmm


----------



## catyz (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, meant to do this sooner but didn't have time but if anyone still care for any coupon codes, just pm me. I should be around for the next hour or so, if not I'll reply when I'm back later int he day. Please pick one, first come first serve. I've never used them but I know some that tried with their own codes might have difficulty making it work but it doesn't hurt to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5% off 1 or more boxes

$3 off 1 box

$6 off 2 boxes

$9 off 3 boxes

$7 off 2 or more boxes

10% off $100

15% off $150

EDIT: valid till end of the month. Good to have for tomorrow's releases I suppose.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Was it difficult to put together an order? I mean, I tried to translate a mask I couldn't remember what the girl at the market told me it was for using the Korean alphabet and I was literally at a loss. I considered asking @ but thought, I can do this, and I was at a loss. I haven't even attempted an order after that.


Ahh you could ask me!!! I don't really know much Korean at all beyond the alphabet, but I can usually figure things out. The Avecko owner I always talk to is super helpful, too.


----------



## Plushy (Sep 28, 2014)

Just noticed the status of my Oil Therapy box is complete which is obviously incorrect as its not out until November and they change the status to complete after they ship the box/. Anyone else has status as complete? I had problems with this order as never got email confirmation but when  I contacted CS they said everything was fine and the order went through (well they took my money). I just hope they will send it out as the status should be Ready for shipment.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 28, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Just noticed the status of my Oil Therapy box is complete which is obviously incorrect as its not out until November and they change the status to complete after they ship the box/. Anyone else has status as complete? I had problems with this order as never got email confirmation but when I contacted CS they said everything was fine and the order went through (well they took my money). I just hope they will send it out as the status should be Ready for shipment.


This was noticed on Friday by several people on here, including me. I think it effected orders placed on Thursday and possibly Friday. I don"t know about any more days beyond that. Someone emailed them and they said it was a technical glitch and they were working on it. I really hope this doesn"t create a big mess. I only have 1 box that I purchased on Thursday showing completed. It was a restock, not a new box, but I doubt they shipped it yet. My 1 box purchase fromFriday still shows processing.


----------



## Plushy (Sep 28, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> This was noticed on Friday by several people on here, including me. I think it effected orders placed on Thursday and possibly Friday. I don"t know about any more days beyond that. Someone emailed them and they said it was a technical glitch and they were working on it. I really hope this doesn"t create a big mess. I only have 1 box that I purchased on Thursday showing completed. It was a restock, not a new box, but I doubt they shipped it yet. My 1 box purchase fromFriday still shows processing.


Thanks for letting me know. Well I emailed them again so i hope it would be sorted


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 28, 2014)

Plushy said:


> Just noticed the status of my Oil Therapy box is complete which is obviously incorrect as its not out until November and they change the status to complete after they ship the box/. Anyone else has status as complete? I had problems with this order as never got email confirmation but when  I contacted CS they said everything was fine and the order went through (well they took my money). I just hope they will send it out as the status should be Ready for shipment.


Theres loads of weird things at the moment. Lots of things from the past week have been marked as complete :S


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Volume up might have buttocks product, look at the picture... lol
> 
> Butt masks hmm


oh stop!!

that is part of an OMG box - or WTF!  lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I thought of that.....I am hoping it has hair products not BOOB products, as I did order it.


I lol'ed so hard when that box was announced because "volume" is used euphemistically to talk about boobs in Korea. For example, when a kpop star famous for her boobs lost weight netizens complained that she had lost "volume" (they didn't even says "lost volume in her chest, just "lost volume"). I wouldn't be surprised if this turned out to have quite a few breast-related products. Honestly, it would make sense to try to clarify this with Memebox because I feel like it could be one of those cultural things that's not translated out for us.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm kind of bummed that I missed the Mask ... 5 was it? restock because I just ordered a box from a brand new Asian sheet mask box company and a comparison would be fun (I've never received a Meme mask box). Here's the new mask box's site: https://www.ohsheetmask.com/ How many masks do Memebox mask boxes usually contain?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

We have never had a purely sheet mask box but looking at the price of that box I can get about 20 for same price at beautynetkorea. If it had been fifteen I would be tempted but not for ten


----------



## Mimimaro (Sep 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I lol'ed so hard when that box was announced because "volume" is used euphemistically to talk about boobs in Korea. For example, when a kpop star famous for her boobs lost weight netizens complained that she had lost "volume" (they didn't even says "lost volume in her chest, just "lost volume"). I wouldn't be surprised if this turned out to have quite a few breast-related products. Honestly, it would make sense to try to clarify this with Memebox because I feel like it could be one of those cultural things that's not translated out for us.


in the description of the Volume up box it does say "add extra “bounce” to your body that will get you a double – no triple take" lols


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 28, 2014)

@@Plushy I bought a box during last week's Friday restock and didn't receive confirmation email as usual. I tried to contact CS and they say no worry the order went through. And the box is already delivered to me now (about 7 days because of express shipping), although I never receive the confirmation email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> We have never had a purely sheet mask box but looking at the price of that box I can get about 20 for same price at beautynetkorea. If it had been fifteen I would be tempted but not for ten


Yeah, I'm curious about whether this box will be able to deliver the goods, if you will because I had a similar "hmm" response at first. The masks apparently come from various Asian countries (Korea, Thailand, and Japan were mentioned) and I was attracted by the promise of quality, quirky masks above the My Beauty Diary price point (nothing against MBD obviously, I just want to try new things)--the owner specifically said that the boxes don't include dollar sheet masks, so I'm curious. I've paid up to (groan) $6 for nice masks before when I've shopped at physical (read: overpriced) kbeauty stores, so that's how I justified the box hahaha. Memebox Korea has an amaaaazing Mediheal mask (the ones I paid $6 for) box for something like $17 for 15 btw. Amazing!
Speaking of masks, the 7 second masks from...mask 4? I keep hearing very positive things--is this a Must Buy product? Any recommendations as far as the type to buy? I see them on WishTrend and I'm tempted.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm kind of bummed that I missed the Mask ... 5 was it? restock because I just ordered a box from a brand new Asian sheet mask box company and a comparison would be fun (I've never received a Meme mask box). Here's the new mask box's site: https://www.ohsheetmask.com/ How many masks do Memebox mask boxes usually contain?


the nice thing about the memebox mask box is that it is more than sheet masks.  there are peeling masks, wash off masks as well.   and of course...



Spoiler



a boob mask - it was included in mask box 5 - lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Speaking of masks, the 7 second masks from...mask 4? I keep hearing very positive things--is this a Must Buy product? Any recommendations as far as the type to buy? I see them on WishTrend and I'm tempted.


the homme one is for men, but really it is the same stuff as the 7 seconds mask as far as I am concerned.  The wine ones are not like the 7 seconds mask, but   facial sheet masks.   I would go with the traditional 7 seconds masks (not the blue one or the wine one)  that is the one we got in mask 4


----------



## tulosai (Sep 28, 2014)

Just as an FYI since a lot of people have seemed on the fence about pinkaholic/waiting for spoilers: there are only 13 left. I know a lot of people want the complete box spoiler before deciding but I think that there is a VERY strong chance that if any boxes remain they will sell out near- instantly if the box is even halfway decent, so if you do think you want it now might be the time.

I know people here are generally very unimpressed by the Halloween box but there are only 10 of those left too if anyone was thinking of it.


----------



## memeaddicted (Sep 28, 2014)

Haven't pink box spoilers come up yet? I have seen the box already.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

@@veritazy I know a lot of the things featured on Get It Beauty tend to be from small brands, so it would make sense for them to try to get into Memeboxes (Both in Korea and Global). But I so desperately hope we don't end up with a bunch of things like shoulder pads and bust creams. I bought it in a value set, so it didn't really cost me much, but I think there are some things I may struggle to even trade haha.

@ I was too late to the Memegame for the mask boxes 1-4, but the one that I was kicking myself for missing out on was the 4th one, because of the non sheet mask items. I've seen Memebox list masks I bought for $1 as having a value of $6, so I definitely hope none of the upcoming mask boxes end up just being sheet masks, but it seems like the later editions actually got better as they went along. Also, there was wording in mask edition 5 that made it sound like they were referring to sleeping packs, so I think at least one will be in there again.

And please let us know how that oh sheet mask box is! I definitely want to subscribe starting with the next box if it's any good. I really hope it's filled with quality brands, that would be an amazing subscription to have available to us. And free shipping?!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

@@cfisher the spoilers for 5 are in the spoilers thread

The pink box so don't appeal


----------



## veritazy (Sep 28, 2014)

@@cfisher lol!! I knew it was a gamble before I purchased my boxes...so I never put the thought of trading so early on. Erm..but yeah, maybe nothing too extreme for us. Or bleh even.

And about your comments on the mask 4, it is the only mask box I ever received and I love it! Probably the maskbox that is most suited for me so far. It is well balanced with non-sheet masks and I liked the 7 seconds sheet @ was eyeing on Wishtrend. I am alternating those with my clarisonic brush and peeling gel...my skin thanks me atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I am to construct a mask box, I will throw in hydrogel masks, another different tub of that 7 seconds sheet mask, 1 volcanic/mud pack and 1 sleeping pack essence or something.  :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher lol!! I knew it was a gamble before I purchased my boxes...so I never put the thought of trading so early on. Erm..but yeah, maybe nothing too extreme for us. Or bleh even.
> 
> And about your comments on the mask 4, it is the only mask box I ever received and I love it! Probably the maskbox that is most suited for me so far. It is well balanced with non-sheet masks and I liked the 7 seconds sheet @ was eyeing on Wishtrend. I am alternating those with my clarisonic brush and peeling gel...my skin thanks me atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If I am to construct a mask box, I will throw in hydrogel masks, another different tub of that 7 seconds sheet mask, 1 volcanic/mud pack and 1 sleeping pack essence or something.  :wub:


Haha, when it comes to boxes where I have NO IDEA where they're going to take it, I frequently justify it in my head by saying that I can trade things (usually when the box is in a value set with boxes I really want). I doubt I would have bought mask box 5 if not for that last box, to be honest. Next time I shop on Wishtrend I'm going to have to buy some of those 7 seconds morning sheets, it's the one item no one wants to trade, and everyone raves about them. I'm still clinging to hope that they end up in bloggers choice or Super Luckybox, haha. 

@@biancardi I am seriously dying. I just looked, and the Insobeau mask I saw is actually in that box?! I thought it would be in an OMG box if they actually went through with it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

Btw are the seven second sheets a full routine in one?


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Btw are the seven second sheets a full routine in one?


It depends on what your full routine is. I have a 13 step nightly routine, however my morning routine is a lot shorter. In the morning, I use my Clarisonic and a cream cleanser. When I get out of the shower I use a 7 Seconds Morning sheet, and then apply a sunscreen, a slightly heavier moisturizer and a whitening cream for my redness. The 7 Seconds Sheets usually take the place of booster/toner/essence/serums for me.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok.... I used them as a full routine as was ill... Might try to use them plus moisturiser from now on


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just curious about the 7 Second sheet masks? Ive been eye balling them on my shelf since I got them, but never used them.


----------



## had706 (Sep 28, 2014)

I use the 7 second masks in place of toner, booster and serum. I still use my LJH tea tree essence and sometimes a separate moisturizer or emulsion. I've been hoarding my last couple so I really need to order some more.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

had706 said:


> I use the 7 second masks in place of toner, booster and serum. I still use my LJH tea tree essence and sometimes a separate moisturizer or emulsion. I've been hoarding my last couple so I really need to order some more.


How many are in a container?


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 28, 2014)

had706 said:


> I use the 7 second masks in place of toner, booster and serum. I still use my LJH tea tree essence and sometimes a separate moisturizer or emulsion. I've been hoarding my last couple so I really need to order some more.


I guess there that good? if you use it in place of those three.. hmmm I might try them out tonight.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I guess there that good? if you use it in place of those three.. hmmm I might try them out tonight.


they are that good!   I use them only for days when I don't have time in the am.     I hoard mine - lol


----------



## Jane George (Sep 28, 2014)

I suppose using them was better than nothing though


----------



## had706 (Sep 28, 2014)

You get 20 in the morning sheets masks container. I usually use them when I'm in more of a rush too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I'm curious about whether this box will be able to deliver the goods, if you will because I had a similar "hmm" response at first. The masks apparently come from various Asian countries (Korea, Thailand, and Japan were mentioned) and I was attracted by the promise of quality, quirky masks above the My Beauty Diary price point (nothing against MBD obviously, I just want to try new things)--the owner specifically said that the boxes don't include dollar sheet masks, so I'm curious. I've paid up to (groan) $6 for nice masks before when I've shopped at physical (read: overpriced) kbeauty stores, so that's how I justified the box hahaha. Memebox Korea has an amaaaazing Mediheal mask (the ones I paid $6 for) box for something like $17 for 15 btw. Amazing!
> 
> Speaking of masks, the 7 second masks from...mask 4? I keep hearing very positive things--is this a Must Buy product? Any recommendations as far as the type to buy? I see them on WishTrend and I'm tempted.


Haha! I recently found them on Wishtrend too and was tempted. But it is like $28 and then I found out apparently you only get 20 of them, so that makes them more than $1 each before shipping. That was a bit too pricey for me. Though if you do want to order from Wishtrend, sign up for their newsletter when you are ready to make a purchase. They will send you a coupon for free shipping at $50 whereas the normal free shipping price point is around $70, I think. I guess if you wanted the 7 seconds sheets enough, you could get 2 tubs with free shipping, but it is still only a little over a month's worth.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm kind of bummed that I missed the Mask ... 5 was it? restock because I just ordered a box from a brand new Asian sheet mask box company and a comparison would be fun (I've never received a Meme mask box). Here's the new mask box's site: https://www.ohsheetmask.com/ How many masks do Memebox mask boxes usually contain?


The boxes are so PRETTY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very tempted.


cfisher said:


> How many are in a container?


Not a lot and precisely why I traded them. Too pricey for me to like and then want to us twice a day. I was going to have my husband use them actually, in my efforts to try to get him to take better care of his skin, and then I realized how much they cost and almost fell over!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The boxes are so PRETTY!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very tempted.
> 
> Not a lot and precisely why I traded them. Too pricey for me to like and then want to us twice a day. I was going to have my husband use them actually, in my efforts to try to get him to take better care of his skin, and then I realized how much they cost and almost fell over!


I couldn't resist after all, I'm checking out with a one time oh sheet mask box now. Guess I'll just have to force myself to pass on a Memebox I want (or sort of think I want).

I love the Korean peeling pads. I always grab the A'pieu Apple ones (jar of 35 for around $7) and the Shara Shara lemon ones (jar of 35 for around $9) and they tend to be the ones I repeatedly buy since the jars are such a good deal, and I don't use even them daily (but I wouldn't mind doing so at that price!). The individually packaged ones tend to be a lot more expensive, usually in the $1 range, so I'm not really shocked by the cost of the 7 seconds ones.

But the peeling pads are not serum and essence and such as well, and I'm curious as to how different the 7 seconds ones will be. So I do want to try them, but I think for regular use I'll stick to peeling pads, then I'd probably just use the 7 seconds morning masks for extra lazy Sundays.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I couldn't resist after all, I'm checking out with a one time oh sheet mask box now. Guess I'll just have to force myself to pass on a Memebox I want (or sort of think I want).
> 
> I love the Korean peeling pads. I always grab the A'pieu Apple ones (jar of 35 for around $7) and the Shara Shara lemon ones (jar of 35 for around $9) and they tend to be the ones I repeatedly buy since the jars are such a good deal, and I don't use even them daily (but I wouldn't mind doing so at that price!). The individually packaged ones tend to be a lot more expensive, usually in the $1 range, so I'm not really shocked by the cost of the 7 seconds ones.
> 
> But the peeling pads are not serum and essence and such as well, and I'm curious as to how different the 7 seconds ones will be. So I do want to try them, but I think for regular use I'll stick to peeling pads, then I'd probably just use the 7 seconds morning masks for extra lazy Sundays.


I noticed you could order just one month, that's probably what I'll do. I had tried to cancel Ipsy, along with a ton of other subs that did go through, but that one actually wasn't too bad this month so I didn't try again. I've been looking for something new to try but I'll admit this is a bit pricey just for masks until I see what it's about. The boxes are adorable though and I would definitely use them to package gifts so that's always a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I believe I picked up the A'pieu apple for my husband at my local Hmart, I will have to check, they were also $7.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I noticed you could order just one month, that's probably what I'll do. I had tried to cancel Ipsy, along with a ton of other subs that did go through, but that one actually wasn't too bad this month so I didn't try again. I've been looking for something new to try but I'll admit this is a bit pricey just for masks until I see what it's about. The boxes are adorable though and I would definitely use them to package gifts so that's always a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I believe I picked up the A'pieu apple for my husband at my local Hmart, I will have to check, they were also $7.


Yeah, I think the first month will probably be better than the second since it feels like subscription boxes really put in extra effort and funding to make a good impression. So if it's not a great box, that's less of a risk than an iffy Memebox! Hah, I definitely care about the outter boxes as well, I wish Memebox would do theirs differently. 

I'm really surprised Hmart has such low pricing! That's what I pay on RRS, and they're more expensive elsewhere. You should try one of his and see if you like it! 

I wonder if Memebox is going to be releasing anything tonight other than the collab box.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm still thinking about the Blackheads No More box. Does anyone know how they decide prices of different boxes? I mean the bundle I'm looking at has two "Superboxes' together: Blackheads No More at $39 and Just Gellin' at $23. Do they actually plan the boxes in advance and price accordingly?

Also, if anyone has a code that would work for someone (me) who has already wiped out their 4 and 6 digit codes for the month, that would be awesome.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm still thinking about the Blackheads No More box. Does anyone know how they decide prices of different boxes? I mean the bundle I'm looking at has two "Superboxes' together: Blackheads No More at $39 and Just Gellin' at $23. Do they actually plan the boxes in advance and price accordingly?
> 
> Also, if anyone has a code that would work for someone (me) who has already wiped out their 4 and 6 digit codes for the month, that would be awesome.


They sent out some other codes, including $3 off one box, and some people on here could probably give you theirs, I know @@catyz was offering her unused coupons to anyone that wanted them. Regretfully, I deleted that email.

They plan the boxes in advance only to an extent, and we have no idea what extent that is (when they released the Halloween box for example, they told me they hadn't planned out any of the items yet basically and said they planned for it to contain only makeup but weren't sure).

The Free From Oil and Troubles boxes (which often contain blackhead treatments and such) are always more expensive than regular Memeboxes, but there are so many expensive blackhead kits and treatments in Korean skincare that the value of the box will probably be quite high.


----------



## Tra0522 (Sep 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I couldn't resist after all, I'm checking out with a one time oh sheet mask box now. Guess I'll just have to force myself to pass on a Memebox I want (or sort of think I want).
> 
> I love the Korean peeling pads. I always grab the A'pieu Apple ones (jar of 35 for around $7) and the Shara Shara lemon ones (jar of 35 for around $9) and they tend to be the ones I repeatedly buy since the jars are such a good deal, and I don't use even them daily (but I wouldn't mind doing so at that price!). The individually packaged ones tend to be a lot more expensive, usually in the $1 range, so I'm not really shocked by the cost of the 7 seconds ones.
> 
> But the peeling pads are not serum and essence and such as well, and I'm curious as to how different the 7 seconds ones will be. So I do want to try them, but I think for regular use I'll stick to peeling pads, then I'd probably just use the 7 seconds morning masks for extra lazy Sundays.


Where do you typically purchase the peeling pads from?


----------



## Ambivalence (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Tea Tree box?  Is it too much to hope that the LJH serum will be in it?

I've gotten kind of skeptical of the boxes fitting into the themes (for example, the Herbal. Also Superfood and Earth and Sea, which I got.  I loved both of those, but at least half of the items were a stretch for the theme. I was sad to see no kelp in the Earth and Sea, and the only real "superfood" in Superfood was broccoli x2... aloe and pine just aren't superfoods.)  

It seems pretty hard for them to go astray on a box for a specific ingredient though, either it has tea tree in it, or it doesn't.

So far I've really liked most of the Tea Tree products from Memebox that I've used. US Tea Tree products seem to be loaded with alcohol, i.e. "clarifying," and medicinal smelling, but the Korean Tea Tree products I've found to be much more gentle and pleasant smelling. Great for my sensitive blemish-prone combination skin.

I'm accumulating products much more quickly than I can use them, so I'm really trying to hold out for GREAT boxes.  So far I've gotten: From Nature, Superfood, Pore Care 3, Earth and Sea, Tea Cosmetics, Naked Box #24, and Oil and Trouble 4. (Don't mention what's in the Tea one... it hasn't come yet, and I've managed to cover my eyes whenever I've come across spoilers, so it'll be a total surprise to me.  A first for me, I haven't been able to resist peaking the past.)  

The Skincare Elixir one sounds good too, though I'm starting to get a lot of serums &amp; ampoules, so maybe I should hold off on that. So do Thumbs Up Bloggers and Super Luckybox 11. I'm really curious about Blackheads No More, and also wishing I'd gotten the Rose one. Especially if it has Aromatica products.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 28, 2014)

@@Ambivalence Memebox seems to pick themes before curating the box, so I'm never shocked by how some items don't match the theme well, if much at all. But, like you said, I think they'll have to pick only items that contain tea tree oil for this box. A lot of people are hoping for the the Tea Tree essence, especially due to the high cost of the box, but it really could go either way. Part of me feels like if they were planning to include that in the box, they would have released that as a spoiler to boost sales (especially since lots of people were interested in it but refused to buy it due to the lack of VIP pricing and value set). 

One of the things that first got me interested in Korean skincare was the lack of alcohol in products. However, some products do contain them, and they tend to be the ones made for oily skin, so part of me fears that some of the products may contain alcohol (since tea tree is usually used for oily skin as well). Even brands like Innisfree and Skin Food sometimes use alcohol for product lines made for oily skin. 

I'm rather on the fence about this box. But I so desperately hope Memebox pulls through on it. Some spoilers would be nice though, and I think I'll pass until they release one. You can always keep an eye on the box once there's less than 100 left to see if you need to snatch one up.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

I purchased two of the Tea Tree boxes as I figure they cannot go that wrong with a box called TEA TREE.  It isn't as if they are going to slip a product in there that doesn't have tea tree in it.

otherwise, there will be hell to pay - lol 

Re: Kelp in Earth &amp; Sea - actually, the cooling gel had kelp extracts in it, so there was a kelp product in it.   When I was researching for my blog, I try to find the ingredients and product descriptions from various sources, so that is why I know that there it did contain kelp.   However, it would have been nice to get a kelp sheet mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I purchased two of the Tea Tree boxes as I figure they cannot go that wrong with a box called TEA TREE.  It isn't as if they are going to slip a product in there that doesn't have tea tree in it.


You know there's going to be at least three products in that box that contain rose.  :bandit:


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> You know there's going to be at least three products in that box that contain rose.  :bandit:


oh be...have!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

I was looking at pure smiles' site for sheet masks - PLEASE MEMESPIES - tell your MEMEBOX people that

sea cucumber

salmon

JELLYFISH

oyster

bee venom

WOULD BE welcomed additions in the OMG 4 box!!  I really want a jellyfish mask. seriously


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was looking at pure smiles' site for sheet masks - PLEASE MEMESPIES - tell your MEMEBOX people that
> 
> sea cucumber
> 
> ...


I hope it doesn't *smell* like salmon. Now that would be a bad mask, lol!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

Well there are caviar masks, so I am sure this is the oil from salmons for omega oils and such.


----------



## catyz (Sep 28, 2014)

@@ashleylind, &amp; @@Jane George, thanks for letting me know about the cooling sleeping pack! I will probably give it a try and see if it's too cold for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@UberClaire, I am giving away a lot of codes actually: Let me know which one you want. This holds true for anyone else that want a code.

5% off 1 or more boxes

$3 off 1 box

$6 off 2 boxes

$9 off 3 boxes

$7 off 2 or more boxes

10% off $100


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 28, 2014)

I was bad and got Cafe &amp; Lipstick (I was the one holding it in my cart the entire time, sorry everybody), Skincare Elixir &amp; F/W Natural Makeup, and Bloggers Picks. Oops. Got a -$10.00 Affiliate discount (I'm an affiliate now btw! Finally. Can someone point me to the thread for affiliates), used the 15% off coupon, and 3 points. So each box ended up being approx $24 USD. Which isn't bad, it's as if they were all regular priced Memeboxes and I got $5 shipping for the whole bunch.

Siiiiiiiigh. I'm a Memebox addict and I hate to admit it.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 28, 2014)

@Bunbunny  here ya go! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## Mmnoob (Sep 28, 2014)

If anyone is interested, there is only 7 pinkaholic.  There is finally spoilers on instagram and it looks like a pretty good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

TonyMoly is back in stock (again) on the sold out superboxes page: http://us.memebox.com/superbox/previous-boxes/66-tonymoly

Edit: actually, this is old news--lol--my alert program is just being jumpy (the Memebox site was down for a bit earlier today and it threw things off).


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> TonyMoly is back in stock (again) on the sold out superboxes page: http://us.memebox.com/superbox/previous-boxes/66-tonymoly


It was in stock last night too.  I guess it goes in and out of stock - lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It was in stock last night too.  I guess it goes in and out of stock - lol


I think it's been in stock since Friday restocks. At least I saw it hanging there the last 2 days.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think it's been in stock since Friday restocks. At least I saw it hanging there the last 2 days.


Lol--ignore me--my page change alert program is just being jumpy after the site was down for a few minutes tonight--false alarm!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lol--ignore me--my page change alert program is just being jumpy after the site was down for a few minutes tonight--false alarm!


false alarm better than no alarm~ 

Wooo excited for today. Maybe there won't be much, but still... Like Lorna said, they might release boxes shipping on 30/11 today before moving on to Dec boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

it is going to be insane when the boxes go out at the end of november &amp; all thru december.  Shipping around the holidays is going to come to a standstill with memeboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think they may still have Cutiepie in stock then?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

I may regret this, but I just asked Memebox through FB to make a box focused on toners. Toners are so important and yet I don't have any other than 2 small samples I'll be out of soon. Now watch them do it and I won't be able to afford to buy it. Well, I did say I'd personally prefer a $23 Memebox of toners to a Superbox, as I'd like as much variety as they could give us. Still, I've got an order to put in through Avecko and I want the Seoulcialite box, so I don't have a lot of Meme money for October.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is going to be insane when the boxes go out at the end of november &amp; all thru december.  Shipping around the holidays is going to come to a standstill with memeboxes.


Idk how that will work...but I hope people will understand and not shoot angry complain emails for late shipping in december  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that will just ruin it for us who have real complaints, no?

And our global is flying out on 24/12...maybe after new years' we'll get a late surprise  :wub:

eta: @@Heather Hicks maybe the skin elixir one will include a toner. Just a feeling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Otherwise buy the FFOT4  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Idk how that will work...but I hope people will understand and not shoot angry complain emails for late shipping in december  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that will just ruin it for us who have real complaints, no?
> 
> And our global is flying out on 24/12...maybe after new years' we'll get a late surprise  :wub:


Memebox shipping is gawd awful to begin with, it is going to get worse now.  I panicked in August over my boxes only because they contained gifts for my family and I was taking them with me when I left in the beginning of September.  As it was, those boxes barely made it to me.   I went from 9 days of when I got boxes to almost 21 days.  If I wasn't going on vacation at that time, I would have not complained to them.

The boxes that I ordered that might contain gifts for my family for Christmas - those are early enough prior to Christmas that I should be okay.  But no one should be ordering a box that is shipping out starting in November and expecting it to get to them early enough to go out for presents.  Nope.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I may regret this, but I just asked Memebox through FB to make a box focused on toners. Toners are so important and yet I don't have any other than 2 small samples I'll be out of soon. Now watch them do it and I won't be able to afford to buy it. Well, I did say I'd personally prefer a $23 Memebox of toners to a Superbox, as I'd like as much variety as they could give us. Still, I've got an order to put in through Avecko and I want the Seoulcialite box, so I don't have a lot of Meme money for October.


I would love this, or just more boxes with toners in it. I'm using the Ladykin Broccoli one from Superfood box, and I really like it. It smells wonderful and I would love to try more toners. I don't even think I have another one in my stash, I'd have to look.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I would love this, or just more boxes with toners in it. I'm using the Ladykin Broccoli one from Superfood box, and I really like it. It smells wonderful and I would love to try more toners. I don't even think I have another one in my stash, I'd have to look.


I've always found it strange that Memebox so rarely sends out toners, especially since even well known brands like Secret Key frequently have their toners available for like $2, so it would obviously cost next to nothing for Memebox to acquire them.

Although, I can't help but wonder if a box with only one item in it like toners would sell well, or if Memebox would be willing to do that.

Have they done something like that before with only one product type?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Although, I can't help but wonder if a box with only one item in it like toners would sell well, or if Memebox would be willing to do that.
> 
> Have they done something like that before with only one product type?


I certainly don't think they would do an entire toner box, but I would just like for them to be in more boxes. I am happy that I got Step by Step skincare as that box is supposed to have a toner.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I certainly don't think they would do an entire toner box, but I would just like for them to be in more boxes. I am happy that I got Step by Step skincare as that box is supposed to have a toner.


Yeah, I'm really surprised that they don't. Especially since they could get them for so cheap, and Korean toners are such a starting point for so many people.

I don't even want to think about the holiday shipping stuff. My orders from Korea during that time of year last year took absolutely forever, and I had in fact ordered some things in early November that I wanted to get by the end of December. Most sites took nearly a month just to ship stuff out, I wonder if Memebox will even ship much out during the month of December?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

They did a cleanser only box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any releases tonight.

@@Jane George I had no idea, I guess maybe it is possible then! I'm rather surprised, we seem to get a lot of them in boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder if there will be any releases tonight.


Only the collab later probably


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Only the collab later probably


I figured that could happen, and the collab won't be released until the regular time I'm sure.

Some time off from Memeboxes wouldn't be the worst thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

9am pst for collab


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Sep 29, 2014)

Mask edition 6 was restocked!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

@@biancardi I think I give up on RM post. I don't want to track them anymore.. le sigh.

Also I think Jill has burnout. She doesn't answer nor entertain emails. Maybe got a mouthful from other people.. Someone give Jill a long break.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher I have a feeling elixirs will contain what we want- ampoules, toners, essences. The steep prices often suggest the quality of the box (unless I am wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I think only nov boxes will make it before xmas. So if anyone thinking of memebox gifts, better grab Nov ones... Still hoping for xmas box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Sep 29, 2014)

When you order the boxes after its shipping date, did you have it sent straight away or it took a while? I ordered two boxes that are ready to ship in a bundle ( upgrade to express shipping) 9 days ago and it still hasn't been sent. I'm starting to feel annoyed.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> When you order the boxes after its shipping date, did you have it sent straight away or it took a while? I ordered two boxes that are ready to ship in a bundle ( upgrade to express shipping) 9 days ago and it still hasn't been sent. I'm starting to feel annoyed.


Which ones did you pick up? It is supposed to be sent within the next few working days, yes. Maybe it is a DHL problem (like in my country, they don't ship during the weekends). I would allow 10 working days from order. If you have a tracking number (check order page, it is next to your invoice), then you can see whats going on.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi I think I give up on RM post. I don't want to track them anymore.. le sigh.
> 
> Also I think Jill has burnout. She doesn't answer nor entertain emails. Maybe got a mouthful from other people.. Someone give Jill a long break.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@cfisher I have a feeling elixirs will contain what we want- ampoules, toners, essences. The steep prices often suggest the quality of the box (unless I am wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and I think only nov boxes will make it before xmas. So if anyone thinking of memebox gifts, better grab Nov ones... Still hoping for xmas box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


RM never seems to update for me much, and it never seems to warn me when it's going to be delivered. 

I haven't even heard from Jill in awhile now. I wonder if she left. A lot of the ladies there seem to vanish quite suddenly, don't they? Was it Jill that was your recent favorite? 

I would love a Christmas box, I'd love also a Winter Wonderland one (there are so many adorable packagings for wintery themes in Korea it seems). I just bought the Smile restock and there was Christmas packaging on the lip gloss, too bad they didn't hold onto that until later! 

I still haven't bought the elixirs box. I don't feel rushed when there is no VIP pricing..Or points.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

@@cfisher not a chance in hell. Lol. Sorry Jill, but my bias is Lauren.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jill calls me another name and never solve my problems. I think someone got pretty worked up about Jill's replies too (earlier in the thread). My box is in another universe and Memebox didn't seem to want to solve it. It has been a month now...

I do adore the Christmas idea! And you are right about that. After VIP sales, my desire just kinda wears out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I just got a reply from the girl Mindy that my box details wasn't updated (like within a few mins posting this O_O) !! Duuurrrrr...it supposed to be as I sent 1 reply email for the phone number when asked, and I even enquired about it once more later. Thanks Jill. I am proceeding with canceling it now. Hopefully Mindy is more of a help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

@@veritazy I thought it was one of the L girls that you liked, but I always get the names confused! Jill is the only one I shouldn't get confused with the others though, haha. Yeah, I recalled it being Jill that was told off. I've had good luck with Lauren, but whenever there's issues with shipping even Lauren doesn't seem to have access to the information I need, there's always someone else that swoops in to fix shipping things for me or to give me tracking information. I'm all but convinced that the customer service reps don't have access to tracking information and the likes.

Yeah, the VIP pricing definitely makes me feel pressured to make a decision. I have to admit, Considering that non VIP's have access to all VIP perks at this point, it sure would be nice if VIP pricing was permanent.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

@@cfisher it is good that they have their own jobs to attend to. However, it seems difficult if one person refuses to solve it for you. I think the system sorts out mails like cancellation/refund, tracking/shipping, affiliate/codes, etc to different reps, and the reps have their access to certain things. 

Also VIP seem to be quite level with new customers' perks. Maybe time for something new. Like a redemption coupon for free masks or something, besides the missing reward points. Or money back deals. Idk..ideas?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

That would explain why they have that new system on their site, and I've only ever emailed them directly with those sorts of issues (granted, this was all before their online system was available). It would be nice if contacting them through the site for shipping problems gave you someone in that department to help you. Has anyone has tried that yet and had any luck?

I really think there should be some sort of perk to encourage their regular buyers. A free gift after purchasing so many boxes would be great, especially if they're no longer going to do VIP points. But I definitely think they need to do something. If they don't want to give everyone points, then points back every so many boxes or something of the sort would be great, and it would only encourage more buying.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 29, 2014)

That holiday shipping is why I can't bring myself to buy the wine and cheese box!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you think they have eliminated vip pricing for today's boxes again or no boxes today?


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Do you think they have eliminated vip pricing for today's boxes again or no boxes today?


That Beauty Splurge collab is out today (not that that stopped them every day last week) but maybe theyve cooled off?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

hopefully cooled... was stupid last week


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

It did seem like they were (at least partially) doing those releases to get them out before that collab box, but clearly that didn't really end up as they thought it would. So I'm not surprised they're probably not concerned with getting out a bunch more boxes at the moment before this other collab box.

Let's just hope this one doesn't have 5,000+. I fear they're going to be too busy pushing these two boxes to really focus on other things!


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That would explain why they have that new system on their site, and I've only ever emailed them directly with those sorts of issues (granted, this was all before their online system was available). It would be nice if contacting them through the site for shipping problems gave you someone in that department to help you. Has anyone has tried that yet and had any luck?
> 
> I really think there should be some sort of perk to encourage their regular buyers. A free gift after purchasing so many boxes would be great, especially if they're no longer going to do VIP points. But I definitely think they need to do something. If they don't want to give everyone points, then points back every so many boxes or something of the sort would be great, and it would only encourage more buying.


True, I'm really disappointed with their treatment of regular/VIP customers. I shot them an email about it last week and that's the answer I got from Lucy:

  *Lucy* (Memebox.com)

Sep 26 15:29

HI Cantarella,

We are currently trying to revamp the VIP program. A lot of what has been happening are technical glitches with the software we use to generate the automated points, codes and links. We are trying to find a way to prevent that from happening because we do not like to leave people out but somehow a few VIP's slip through the cracks and do not receive the emails, points, or links etc.

The Customer Service Team (including myself) are notifying all the other departments, including the VIP program, on how they can improve. So I take your feedback and give it to them. And we really do appreciate it.

We know that there was an issue with the Tea Tree Box link and I have handed over your comments and suggestions over to those who handle the VIP program. As of right now, I know they are going to send out an email soon addressing this.

Please continue to submit your suggestions and comments and I will compile all of these and discuss them with the appropriate departments.

XOXO,

Memebox Team


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Most of all I want to know why promise vip points on sept email when we haven't had any... Although the give them now I will be angry as it is pointless


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm also quite angry about that, I really expected some points. And of course the answer I received is far from giving any specific and substantial information.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

I REALLY missed out on the "golden days" of Memebox, when they gave out $10 and $15 promo codes, and gave lots of points for buying certain boxes, and so on. (Nevermind the shipping refunds in the beginning!)

But I really wish they would offer SOME incentive to people that buy so many boxes, I mean most companies offer some sort of incentive to place large orders or to be a frequent customer, and let's face it...A lot of us spend a LOT of money on Memeboxes. 

@@Paulina PS I don't really believe what they had to say, because EVERYTHING fell apart while they were dealing with the collab box. While they were frantically trying to get people to buy the box, and putting out like 5 posts on Facebook, they didn't send out emails to us, no VIP pricing on the box releases, no responses to emails, and so on.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 29, 2014)

It sounds really bitter but I hope these next collabs flop as hard as the CutiePie 2 so they either put WAY more effort into who they choose as collaborators or just stop them. (and stop hawking them so damn hard. Good products sell themselves!)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> It sounds really bitter but I hope these next collabs flop as hard as the CutiePie 2 so they either put WAY more effort into who they choose as collaborators or just stop them. (and stop hawking them so damn hard. Good products sell themselves!)


Originally, I didn't mind the collab boxes. They did nothing for me, but I knew people enjoyed them, and I understood Memebox wanting to bring in new customers.

But it's getting to be absolutely ridiculous. They seriously seem to have put 99% of their focus on these two recent boxes, and they're a DISASTER. And they were already planning the next CutiePie 2 box? I'm sorry, but I think they have flopped, and I'm glad that they're doing poorly. I do not feel bad for Memebox at all for this, and they NEED to start putting focus elsewhere because they are seriously upsetting their customers right now. 

And I know someone is going to say/think it's mean for me to want them to fail because of the people that did the collab boxes. However, CutiePie clearly did not pick out products she cared much for, and it's obvious she didn't really put any real effort into picking things out. If she felt so "meh" about the products she selected and had no better options, she should not have gone through with it. At least previous collaborators (Dani) put some effort into the thing and actually cared. 

And it seems to be CutiePie that they're focusing on doing box after box with, which really just frustrates me because she does not seem to be qualified for these boxes. If she had that much trouble picking out the items for the last box, what will she pick for the next one?!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 29, 2014)

Just received a tracking e-mail that started:

Hi Claire Rxxxx,

The problem is, that is not my name and the box is headed to Iowa.

(Edited name out)


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

They aren't the only kids in town anymore either as more and more korean/asian boxes seem to be appearing so they need to up their game and not collab with people who seem to be inteested in only their payout and not korean products or memebox. Plus there are more shops to buy exactly what you want.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Yikes found what looks like mould in my cnkcos trnsformer solution from my summer meeting box. have emailled memebox


----------



## had706 (Sep 29, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Just received a tracking e-mail that started:
> 
> The problem is, that is not my name and the box is headed to Iowa.


OMG I just checked mine and it says someone else's name and the box is going to philly! They are having some issues today! Luckily dhl already texted me so I know my box is coming but seriously.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

had706 said:


> OMG I just checked mine and it says hi Fei Luo(not me) and the box is going to philly! They are having some issues today! Luckily dhl already texted me so I know my box is coming but seriously.


Hahha...not the first time. I bet that is Jill or Jill no.2 dealing with shipping emails. You are lucky if you have a tracking number. Mine doesn't. And I am in the process of canceling. Hopefully Mindy gets back to me...replied her email earlier.


----------



## Fae (Sep 29, 2014)

I've wrote to them like 3 times (in the last 2 weeks) through the help center, because of the floral box! But I just never got a reply at all! I'm now using the hi-mail! I hope they reply!

The weird things is, no matter what tracking number I put into the Austrian EMS tracking site, the site never recognizes the tracking number!

I hope this finally gets sorted out soon!

I hope at least cute 2 + moisture surge show up soon! ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yikes found what looks like mould in my cnkcos trnsformer solution from my summer meeting box. have emailled memebox
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Oh no!!  What's all the dates on that bottle?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Holy moly I just saw them.... 2014.06.10 and 2016.06.09

There are loads of black bits it really is disgusting.

I hope they don't say it is supposed to be like that as if they do I may well scream


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine did the same thing--I just threw it out.  Yuck!  It transforms into something you do not want near your face!


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yikes found what looks like mould in my cnkcos trnsformer solution from my summer meeting box. have emailled memebox
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


 I hope they are going to do something about that.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

it is in my empties/ crap i refuse to use bucket atm... along with that rose oil and a candle that stinks... i worry about anyone who has actually used it.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 29, 2014)

I also got someone else's tracking number in my email, but I'm sure not going to post that person's first and last name and location on this forum. I hope the moderators edit that out.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Lol if anyone gets mine send it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I also got someone else's tracking number in my email, but I'm sure not going to post that person's first and last name and location on this forum. I hope the moderators edit that out.


can you just post the order number?  That way, people can look it up and tell you if it is theirs.

you can send them the information without the name (just in case there be trolls)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Did we get a reprieve from the glut of memeboxes and only the new collab box will be released today?  Or did the VIP's get screwed again and no discount for the boxes?

I also noticed that memebox changed the CutiePie tab to Collabos on their site - haha


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

VIPs are not valued but I hope this is a reprieve as there is a collab coming out later today


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 29, 2014)

Kinda bummed, just did those Sally Box surveys for points, and put my email @cmo LOL

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Sep 29, 2014)

Scrub, moisture surge and whole grains 2 are all going to be delivered today. Plus a box of meme items from a swap board. That's both fun, and a little bit too much.


----------



## had706 (Sep 29, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I also got someone else's tracking number in my email, but I'm sure not going to post that person's first and last name and location on this forum. I hope the moderators edit that out.


Your right I wasn't thinking - I edited the name out of my post.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> Scrub, moisture surge and whole grains 2 are all going to be delivered today. Plus a box of meme items from a swap board. That's both fun, and a little bit too much.


Scrub was a great box, I'm still waiting on Whole Grain 2, hopefully it's as good as the first. Haven't spoiled myself on that one yet. Too lazy to read the 343455 pages I missed lol.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Scrub was a great box, I'm still waiting on Whole Grain 2, hopefully it's as good as the first. Haven't spoiled myself on that one yet. Too lazy to read the 343455 pages I missed lol.



Whole Grain 2, imho, is better than the first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Whole Grain 2, imho, is better than the first one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This seems to be the general consensus (for a reason, Whole Grains 2 was great!)


----------



## blinded (Sep 29, 2014)

I spoiled all three boxes for myself. I wasn't that excited about Whole Grains until I read @@biancardi's blog. Now I'm super excited about it and think it's better than the first.


----------



## maii (Sep 29, 2014)

Anyone have s 15% of $150 you're not using? pm me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

maii said:


> Anyone have s 15% of $150 you're not using? pm me please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That should work


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

My tea box is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> finally! Their new shipping method is soo slow than it used it be.


----------



## maii (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> That should work


Neither working for me unfortunately. (Unless I'm being dense and not doing it properly) Thank you though.

If anyone else has a 15% code I could try I'd be very grateful!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

maii said:


> Neither working for me unfortunately. (Unless I'm being dense and not doing it properly) Thank you though.
> 
> If anyone else has a 15% code I could try I'd be very grateful!


I have another lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 29, 2014)

@@maii PM'd you Maii


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

I think those expired on the 29th - not sure if that is Korean time or what, but those 10 &amp; 15% off affiliate discounts were supposed to expire on the 29th.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think those expired on the 29th - not sure if that is Korean time or what, but those 10 &amp; 15% off affiliate discounts were supposed to expire on the 29th.


Well thats a bit of a buggar. You mean the VIP ones?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

VIPs and affiliates have been rather short changed this month tbh


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> VIPs and affiliates have been rather short changed this month tbh


Was the new collab box released today? -I never got a VIP email about it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> VIPs and affiliates have been rather short changed this month tbh


Seems odd to cancel them the day before the end of the month, would make sense to just cancel them as the new ones go out. Oh well!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Well thats a bit of a buggar. You mean the VIP ones?


woops, no - I meant the affiliate ones....

I am not sure if the VIP expired - sorry!  I should have paid attention more to your post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Was supposed to be forty minutes ago


----------



## maii (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Jane, I used your second one as you replied first.

They seem to be working still, it applied the discount - so if anyone else wanted to take advantage of the discount I suggest you do so now and use @@marliepanda 's code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I ordered the global bundle, dry and sensitive + omg4 and tea tree. Had 36 points to blow through so all in all was $102  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Ty ever so much. Maii


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Was the new collab box released today? -I never got a VIP email about it.


N/M

I cannot read or anything

None of us got a VIP email about it.  I don't think they do VIP's on collab's, do they?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

It said nine on my email from friday


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It said nine on my email from friday


Woops!  yes, you are right.  Man, I need more coffee!

it is 9am over at the west coast now.  And the box isn't up yet.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Forty minutes later.... Worried about collab rage perhaps?


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

In case anyone is interested, there is a spoiler for the Halloween box now.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

it is up now

not an affiliate link

http://us.memebox.com/october-collaborations/collaboration-box-5-memebox-x-beauty-splurge-with-lisa-pullano#.VCmOCRBhvw0


----------



## tulosai (Sep 29, 2014)

I saw it (the Halloween spoiler) and at first was disappointed but then got to 



Spoiler



but also for painting blood gushing out of your eyes


, cracked up, and decided I must have it.

ETA: Also if anyone is on the fence, there are only 6 left at this time of the Halloween box.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 29, 2014)

Where is the Halloween spoiler located?  TIA!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm actually finding myself more interested in this new collaboration box now that I see the item descriptions... If VIP points magically appeared, I would definitely consider it. However, there are several boxes I've been considering but haven't pulled the trigger on yet in hopes that VIP points would be distributed this month... I guess I'll continue to just wait and see what happens!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Where is the Halloween spoiler located?  TIA!


http://us.memebox.com/superbox/superbox-59-halloween-special


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't see the points appearing tbh


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

that halloween box should have shipped out in mid september.  A lot of people will be hard pressed to get it by the 31st.


----------



## theori3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can't see the points appearing tbh


Yeah, I'm not holding my breath... only my credit card, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm actually finding myself more interested in this new collaboration box now that I see the item descriptions... If VIP points magically appeared, I would definitely consider it. However, there are several boxes I've been considering but haven't pulled the trigger on yet in hopes that VIP points would be distributed this month... I guess I'll continue to just wait and see what happens!


It actually is a nice box.   Hopefully, it will still be there for october codes and hopefully memebox will send out our october codes on OCTOBER 1st (memespies.....please take NOTE!)


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

Did anyone get tracking for the dear by enpari cheese cream from the shop yet? Thanks!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

I actually like the Beauty Splurge box. The only thing I'm not thrilled about are the first three products being randomly selected which means I would get a Pineapple Macaron, Sweet Peach Blusher and Lavender Lipstick. That's the kind of luck I have. LOL


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> Did anyone get tracking for the dear by enpari cheese cream from the shop yet? Thanks!


I did but it's stuck in "left the original country" since before the weekend.


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It actually is a nice box.   Hopefully, it will still be there for october codes and hopefully memebox will send out our october codes on OCTOBER 1st (memespies.....please take NOTE!)


I am hoping they give out some VIP points because as per their many VIP e-mails, it did state that one perk about being VIP is the monthly memepoints... yet there was nothing for this month.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if they are gonna reply about the passenger in my cnkcos


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wonder if they are gonna reply about the passenger in my cnkcos


I am guessing they will reply and offer you 4 memepoints.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am guessing they will reply and offer you 4 memepoints.


Lol I may well be fine with that... I am just glad I didn't put it on my face but worried as they are still selling it


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually like the Beauty Splurge box. The only thing I'm not thrilled about are the first three products being randomly selected which means I would get a Pineapple Macaron, Sweet Peach Blusher and Lavender Lipstick. That's the kind of luck I have. LOL


I was hoping they were going to keep with a nice neutral theme, as the polish is a chocolate brown, but nope.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 29, 2014)

I really hope they will give us points tomorrow and they'll be valid at least until the end of the week.


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I may well be fine with that... I am just glad I didn't put it on my face but worried as they are still selling it


You are so smart to check. For me.. since I am blind without my glasses, I wouldn't have checked for "extra" things in products.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> You are so smart to check. For me.. since I am blind without my glasses, I wouldn't have checked for "extra" things in products.


You ain't the only one... My sight is going down fast too...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 29, 2014)

Not getting the new collab. So many repeats. Why weren't there any new releases today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

They shouldn't have released so many last week and instead released some of those this week


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I did but it's stuck in "left the original country" since before the weekend.


thank you! i didn't get anything and i bought it right when it came out. I'll wait longer and then i'll email them i suppose..


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

i seriously don't think they are giving vip pts anymore: Below is for OCT

VIP membership benefits include:

*1. Box Release Updates*: Our boxes sell out ridiculously quick, and we'll make sure to keep you updated so you'll never miss out!

*2. Special VIP coupon codes*: As a VIP member we’ll send you exclusive VIP coupons and special discounts.

*3. New Arrivals &amp; Restocks*: Be the first to know about our favorite new additions and any re-stocks of previously sold-out items.

Below was for Sept:

-Get exclusive VIP only discount promotion codes
-Get early access to new arrivals
-Get Early Bird Deals on new arrivals
-Get priority on exclusive promotional deals
-*Receive monthly Meme-points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.*


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am hoping they give out some VIP points because as per their many VIP e-mails, it did state that one perk about being VIP is the monthly memepoints... yet there was nothing for this month.


Yep it does! And this was my first month being VIP too so I was anxiously awaiting those points that never came. I think they should sent out 30 points in October to make up for it, with an apology for September and an explanation of how points will be handled from November onward. And, those points should go to anyone who was VIP in September even if they don't qualify for October. Basically, that would be a free $23 box of our choice. I know 30 is a lot of points, but 15 is the most they ever gave out, so this would be 15 x 2 (for September and October) and they could state it would be a one time thing as an apology for September. It would prove they do value VIPs after all. This month has seriously indicated otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I see the post above me now. That is so wrong! They should at least make it right for September because the email I got was the old one which promised points. Oh, and really, there's no way to earn points now outside of being an affiliate. I don't see them doing many 'ref boxes' anymore either. So, if they are essentially doing away with Memepoints, they should not advertise them at all and instead call them affiliate credits or something like that. Very disappointed. I will buy the toner box I requested if they happen to take up my suggestion and make that box, but I may be done with Meme. I was going to buy all their mask boxes, but even that is up in the air thanks to the whole Mayu (horse oil) issue.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was hoping they were going to keep with a nice neutral theme, as the polish is a chocolate brown, but nope.


Why do that? The photo might actually represent the box then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Off to the Post Office to track down my missing Whole Grain....


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> i seriously don't think they are giving vip pts anymore: Below is for OCT
> 
> VIP membership benefits include:
> 
> ...


Oh so they changed the VIP benefits


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

Booo...VIP perks going down the drain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I might make an enemy out of memegods..but I hope they hear us. Because otherwise people would make different accounts and buy from them rather than sticking to one to get to the 5-box cutoff point.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no... More delays

Quick Notification #1: In observance of the Chinese National Holiday, Oct. 1st - Oct. 7th, there may be possible delays in standard and express shipping options in China due to carriers' and logistics providers' reduced work hours.

Quick Notification #2: We will be on national holiday on Oct. 3rd. Please understand that there may be possible delays that arise from our domestics logistics and handling of orders. In addition, due to our logistics center's move from Oct. 9th - Oct. 13th, there may be possible delays that arise from our logistics and handling of orders during the corresponding days.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

I think giving out 10 memepoints at the most is more than one can ask for.  A lot of places don't do this.  30 points is really going overboard.

we only got 15 points in july - I think that was because it was the first month for VIP members and it was a flagship month.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

So basically they're pretty much shutting down the first two weeks of October? LOL


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh no... More delays
> 
> Quick Notification #1: In observance of the Chinese National Holiday, Oct. 1st - Oct. 7th, there may be possible delays in standard and express shipping options in China due to carriers' and logistics providers' reduced work hours.
> 
> Quick Notification #2: We will be on national holiday on Oct. 3rd. Please understand that there may be possible delays that arise from o*ur domestics logistics and handling of orders. In addition, due to our logistics center's move from Oct. 9th - Oct. 13th, there may be possible delays that arise from our logistics and handling of orders during the corresponding days.*


ugh.  That timeframe is when cute wishlist 3 goes out....ugh.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think giving out 10 memepoints at the most is more than one can ask for.  A lot of places don't do this.  30 points is really going overboard.
> 
> we only got 15 points in july - I think that was because it was the first month for VIP members and it was a flagship month.


Oh I know it is a lot Biancardi. But, they ignored us all September, so that's why I think it would make sense to give us an 'overboard' amount as an apology. But, this is all moot. Essentially, it looks like they are doing away with the VIP program. Points were really what mattered, seeing as how anyone can use the links to buy in the $3 off period. Veritazy (hope I spelled your name right because it isn't in front of me now) is right. This takes away the incentive to keep purchases on one account.


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks, @@yunii, &amp; @@veritazy, yea they changed it. I was sad when i saw the email and knew we probably won't be getting anything this month for pts.


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Heather Hicks, @@yunii, &amp; @@veritazy, yea they changed it. I was sad when i saw the email and knew we probably won't be getting anything this month for pts.


I think if they are a responsible company, they should at least honor September VIP memepoints because it is stated in their Septemeber VIP email. However, since knowing many companies do not honor their own statement/mistakes. I don't expect much from Memebox.. and will not get off my wallet until some AMAZING box release.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I really think it is too late


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@Heather Hicks, @@yunii, &amp; @@veritazy, yea they changed it. I was sad when i saw the email and knew we probably won't be getting anything this month for pts.


Yeah, clearly they changed it, but this does not excuse not giving out points for September because that month the change had not been announced. And again, it was my *first VIP month*. Bad. Very bad.


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think if they are a responsible company, they should at least honor September VIP memepoints because it is stated in their Septemeber VIP email. However, since knowing many companies do not honor their own statement/mistakes. I don't expect much from Memebox.. and will not get off my wallet until some AMAZING box release.


I know, plus it's memebox. They just change whatever they like and whenever they like it. Although, given that we are talking about it here and a lot of people are upset, maybe they will add that back in for the Oct official vip email? Or am I just having wishful thinking?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think if they are a responsible company, they should at least honor September VIP memepoints because it is stated in their Septemeber VIP email. However, since knowing many companies do not honor their own statement/mistakes. I don't expect much from Memebox.. and will not get off my wallet until some AMAZING box release.


Picture two hands clapping icon from old site here x 1 million. Yes. This. Exactly this!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

omg - they just gave out 2 memepoints to customers who haven't purchased in a while.   good grief.

way to go memebox.  You should be rewarding your customers who spend lots of money on you!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Gonna go look at bnk instead of looking at boxes


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - they just gave out 2 memepoints to customers who haven't purchased in a while.   good grief.
> 
> way to go memebox.  You should be rewarding your customers who spend lots of money on you!


you're right. I prefer it with my vip though...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - they just gave out 2 memepoints to customers who haven't purchased in a while.   good grief.
> 
> way to go memebox.  You should be rewarding your customers who spend lots of money on you!


I honestly think they *want* us to go away. Be careful what you wish for Memebox!

(This is a long video, but at some point, the woman mentions cultural differences as being one of the hardest things she's had to deal with in trying to bring Korean beauty to the US. Basically, she says Koreans are very laid back compared to Americans--think of all the holidays they have as evidence. So when they sign a contract, she has to make sure they understand that they have to honor the terms of the contract exactly. They think if they say they will deliver 1000 units of something by October 20, they can maybe deliver 700 on October 20 and then deliver the rest a few days later, no hurry. She also said a lot of Korean business is done on a handshake. So, I guess not doing what you said you'll do isn't a big deal to them culturally whereas here in America it is a HUGE deal! Here's the video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CaI7islYPM#t=167).


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 29, 2014)

I think it is ridiculous how they are disrespecting ViP by going back on their promises to give exclusive discounts and points. After all, we are clearly the ones who spend the most...


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I think it is ridiculous how they are disrespecting ViP by going back on their promises to give exclusive discounts and points. After all, we are clearly the ones who spend the most...


I agree with everyone here but my gut feeling is that I think they focus much more on new or new-ish customers because they sell skin care and I think they might believe that eventually the older customers will buy less to none because you can only use to much products at a given time; whereas new customers will have a stockup mode and buy much more. that's just my thinking, not sure how true it is though. At this point, i don't understand why a vip status even exists now!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Since most of the older customers are also affiliates now they are being silly.....


----------



## moosie (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - they just gave out 2 memepoints to customers who haven't purchased in a while.   good grief.
> 
> way to go memebox.  You should be rewarding your customers who spend lots of money on you!


I was just coming here to post that exact same thing!  Why not give points to VIPs *and* people who haven't purchased in a little while?

I'm not even going to bother trying to make VIP for November, and I've been a VIP since they started that program.  There's nothing in it for me now, and I have a lot of product I need to get through at this point.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

My October/nov money is going on advent calendars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My October/nov money is going on advent calendars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i need to start looking into those!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

Shall we reinstate the Memestrike? Memespies you have shown that you do not listen to your customers at all when it comes to what we want, please show us that you still value our opinions and want us to still be customers.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

catyz said:


> i need to start looking into those!


http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/
Those interest me and yawn... A few Legos for beanie and my hubby


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - they just gave out 2 memepoints to customers who haven't purchased in a while.   good grief.
> 
> way to go memebox.  You should be rewarding your customers who spend lots of money on you!


I must spend entirely too much money on my two VIP accounts that don't mean anything but they couldn't even spare 2 points for the account in my husband's name I think I used once or twice back in June/July and haven't touched since?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My October/nov money is going on advent calendars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was talking to my husband about these, Jane, as he's already bugging me for Christmas ideas and I showed him the Benefit Calendar. He thought it was great and wanted a link but when I did a search for US Advent calendars I didn't come up with anything. Is this more of a UK thing? Sorry if this is a silly question but I'd never heard of such a thing until you mentioned it. I also think they would make lovely gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: I'm such a dork! You stick beauty (before) advent calendars and it's amazing how much information you can find.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

We have always had chocolate ones but the beauty ones have taken off last few years... Last year there was a lot but I am sorry I can't tell you more than that as up until last may I knew nothing of beauty products lol.

But last year the advent calendar new comers were boots and body shop and the year before latestinbeauty as for the rest I have no clue.

I think the benefit sells in America... Maybe sephora or somewhere like that.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My October/nov money is going on advent calendars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm going for Liberty and Lego as standard and maybe loccitane this year


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll admit, I did *try* to hit VIP status by making sure I met the requirements for purchasing.  September was my first month, as well, and I was looking forward to the perk of receiving a few points for being a VIP.  Honestly, I won't be trying to maintain my VIP status.  There are no perks for me at this point... disappointing.  It seems to me they would want to reward their "biggest fans (buyers)" but clearly that isn't their plan.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm going for Liberty and Lego as standard and maybe loccitane this year


Benefit, boots, body shop (if they do one) and I predict a lush one (but might be wrong)


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/
> 
> Those interest me and yawn... A few Legos for beanie and my hubby


I must look into one for Canadian...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm joining in on the memestrike!!
Only exclusion would be a xmas, cinnamon or vanilla box!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Mask and global only atm


----------



## sunsign6 (Sep 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm joining in on the memestrike!!
> 
> Only exclusion would be a xmas, cinnamon or vanilla box!


I think a vanilla box would be divine!  :wub:


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I must look into one for Canadian...


Let me know if you find some!


----------



## Fae (Sep 29, 2014)

I finally heard back from them about my lost box:

"We apologize for the confusion!

We are currently working on improving our tracking information page, and during this time some information may come up incorrectly.

Please keep in mind that your package is fine and still on its way to you!

Thank you for your patience during this time "

I've been waiting for over a month now! The tracking number hasn't been affected, as it was like this for a month aöready! I asked them, if I they could look into it! I really want some substantial information! (Not only-please wait- it's on it's way)

Should I open a dispute? If I don't do something now, I'm too late to open one later one! It's really depressing tbh!

(rant over)


----------



## Fae (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if those advent calendars ship to Austria too! Does anyone know? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Fae said:


> I wonder if those advent calendars ship to Austria too! Does anyone know? ^^


I will look through (not sure about the calendars as looking at general policy)Boots ships to Austria on some things

Benefit uk no but Germany might but not sure

Selfridges yes

Lush, if there is one, yes

Body shop uk, no

If you want details on others I can look but can't remember others


----------



## Fae (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I will look through (not sure about the calendars as looking at general policy)
> 
> Boots ships to Austria on some things
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Jane! I noted it down! ^^


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

For some reason.. I feel like whenever I email Memebox, they answer half the e-mail while leaving the other half unanswered. *sigh* communicating with them is very frustrating, and bad for my skin. I need to go look at the cute food pictures I found today *happy place*.

I am joining the memestrike.


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 29, 2014)

My box has been "with delivery courier" all day -- it's almost 4pm here! I am so impatient, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I used to get my DHL orders after seven... It drive me mad as by that time it was getting darker


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Benefit, boots, body shop (if they do one) and I predict a lush one (but might be wrong)


bodyshop is out and is better, lush said no and have no intention of doing one have always said it,as it slows there xmas range sales, benefit can't stand the brand and it was a right c*** up last year, boots looks good this year, thee are some new ones , i like origins one, and nail inc sets this year,


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

Bodyshop is out?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I will look through (not sure about the calendars as looking at general policy)
> 
> Boots ships to Austria on some things
> 
> ...


liberty yes 

harrods yes, selfridges yes , vegan kind yes, origins yes, if you go through debenhams , selfridges or harrods or harvey nicols most brands stock the calendars in there so rode online for international shipping, clarins calendar, clinique,estee lauder,marks and spencers ship world wide and are doing one for the beauty hall range, loads more but brain is tired,


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 29, 2014)

I always get TBS ones, but last years was so bad thoughn fyi.. You guys think this will be better?


----------



## OiiO (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I will hold off my Memebox purchases as well until I at least see the new VIP program in action. I already have too many boxes coming in Oct and Nov, so I'm not even a little bit tempted to buy anything else at this time.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 29, 2014)

I will also join the memestrike.  I don't need to spend any more money anyway and I have 11 coming.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I always get TBS ones, but last years was so bad thoughn fyi.. You guys think this will be better?


it is better this year better things inside, i like loccitaine one, of course i will get the yankee candle one too,

spoiler in link

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152372939991592&amp;set=gm.727933803960039&amp;type=1&amp;theater


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 29, 2014)

Joining the memestrike too. Bought too much boxes and need to save money for the holidays..


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> My box has been "with delivery courier" all day -- it's almost 4pm here! I am so impatient, haha.


mine as well....come on already!!!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooohh you guys make it sound so festive here~~ I know Boots ships to EU for 9 quid or something. Worth getting like a whole bunch since UK mails are not taxed (within EU). I was stalking Dorothy perkins, Chi Chi, RI and TBS thank you very much. Memebreak! Tmr I'll be out to do research...so hopefully no new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a reply and got six points. Happy now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, I'm wearing the cellulose mask from OMG2, and I'm thinking an octopus wrapped around my face would involve a lot more screaming and flailing.

Am I the only one who thinks of The Dream of the Fisherman's Wife when reading that description card? (NSFW, if you go to look it up.) See, now, if Memebox gave me points, I'd be shopping instead of making frightening free associations with my products!

It's a nice mask, though. I kind of want more cellulose and hydrogel masks; I think I like them better than paper sheet masks.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

The cellulose masks are great


----------



## catyz (Sep 29, 2014)

do you guys think memebox will give out coupon codes on Oct 1st? I have the 2 pts but I don't know if I should use it now with the sept coupon code or wait till oct...?


----------



## ashleylind (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I am now spending my day looking at advent calendars, so thanks for that. Debating between a Lego and Hello Kitty one for my daughter.



tulosai said:


> I will also join the memestrike.  I don't need to spend any more money anyway and I have 11 coming.


lol. That didn't take long.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 29, 2014)

I've done really well the past 3 weeks only a few bundles ,i barely have 10 boxes for november which by my standards is shocking ,but some really haven't screamed buy me when vip email came through so it means i don't buy and once revealed I'm generally made the right decision, 

i have bought a mask box from else where and another 2 korean boxes from elsewhere too though to try out,\


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sorry if this was already mentioned, I know we already briefly talked about the Vitamin stick from the Moisture Surge box, but mine has a manufacture date 1.5 years ago...it doesn't look weird to me, but that's a long time ago.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Joining the Memebox strike too! The Omg2 box is not really "OMG".


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm sorry if this was already mentioned, I know we already briefly talked about the Vitamin stick from the Moisture Surge box, but mine has a manufacture date 1.5 years ago...it doesn't look weird to me, but that's a long time ago.


I've received items in Memeboxes with similar dates, along with countless products from other sites like KoreaDepart and TesterKorea (rarely RoseRoseShop, they must have better turnover I guess). I've even had some things that were manufactured 2.5 years before I received them. It seems like they generally follow the 3 year rule, so sadly this sort of thing happens a lot.

I tend to hate using products so close to the expiration date, but I think it's also part of why Memebox probably gets good deals on certain brands and products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've received items in Memeboxes with similar dates, along with countless products from other sites like KoreaDepart and TesterKorea (rarely RoseRoseShop, they must have better turnover I guess). I've even had some things that were manufactured 2.5 years before I received them. It seems like they generally follow the 3 year rule, so sadly this sort of thing happens a lot.
> 
> I tend to hate using products so close to the expiration date, but I think it's also part of why Memebox probably gets good deals on certain brands and products.


Huh. Makes me wonder about American beauty products as most of them don't have a manufacture date, but I hopefully get a chance to use it before I worry about needing to throw it away.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Huh. Makes me wonder about American beauty products as most of them don't have a manufacture date, but I hopefully get a chance to use it before I worry about needing to throw it away.


When I first started buying Korean skincare and saw some of the manufacturing dates, I had the same exact thought. Especially for the products that don't have good turnover, I mean I've had really popular products that I bought on popular sites that had dates nearly two years prior. it's scary to imagine how old some of the things I've purchased in the US were.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Whenever I receive a damaged/defective item in a Memebox or from the Memeshop, after I email them they always respond asking for photos of the leakage to assess the damage. But I've never had anything leak.

They just said that about my moisture stick thing, which I did email them about when I first realized it was defective. When I explained once more what the actual issue was, they then asked me to take photos to prove it was damaged.

I can't help but laugh, a photo won't show anything. Am I going to need to sit there and take a video of me trying to twist it up and down to send them? Gosh, I bet they'd give me like 1 point for it if I did that.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Whenever I receive a damaged/defective item in a Memebox or from the Memeshop, after I email them they always respond asking for photos of the leakage to assess the damage. But I've never had anything leak.
> 
> They just said that about my moisture stick thing, which I did email them about when I first realized it was defective. When I explained once more what the actual issue was, they then asked me to take photos to prove it was damaged.
> 
> I can't help but laugh, a photo won't show anything. Am I going to need to sit there and take a video of me trying to twist it up and down to send them? Gosh, I bet they'd give me like 1 point for it if I did that.


It's like they don't believe you and they think your out to scam them, crazy. I had an eyeshadow break in a glossy box and the powder was all over everything, they just sent me a whole new box, no questions asked. The other products were still usable so I ended up with extra stuff.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry if this was posted already, but I might have a tip for getting your local USPS person to drop off your RM packages! The last time I went to pick one up, I told the clerk that I would be expecting more registered mail packages; is there any way to arrange it so the postal person could just leave the next one on my porch? She handed me a blank pink registered mail slip and told me to sign and print my name where indicated, along with my address and tracking number, then leave it where the delivery person could see it. I taped it to my mailbox this morning for a RoseRoseShop order I was expecting, and it totally worked! I'll have to do that each time I'm expecting a box, but it's something!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> It's like they don't believe you and they think your out to scam them, crazy. I had an eyeshadow break in a glossy box and the powder was all over everything, they just sent me a whole new box, no questions asked. The other products were still usable so I ended up with extra stuff.


I know! On one hand, I realize that sending out replacements would be much more expensive, and I wouldn't even expect a full box to be replaced/refunded unless something somehow ruined everything. But they ask for photos of the most bizarre things, it's like their response of "take a photo of the leakage" is just their regular response. I think maybe it's company policy to make the situation extra annoying to save those points on those of us that are too lazy/just can't be bothered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@flushbush Immediately once my mail man realized all the pretty pink boxes were going to require a signature, he spoke to someone higher up and requested that he be able to sign for all of my packages (before I even knew they had to be signed for, I received like 4 all at once after they changed to their current shipping!) I don't know how that all works, but for those that are comfortable having their packages left on their doorstep or wherever their packages are put, it may be worth asking your postal person if they can do that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Whenever I receive a damaged/defective item in a Memebox or from the Memeshop, after I email them they always respond asking for photos of the leakage to assess the damage. But I've never had anything leak.
> 
> They just said that about my moisture stick thing, which I did email them about when I first realized it was defective. When I explained once more what the actual issue was, they then asked me to take photos to prove it was damaged.
> 
> I can't help but laugh, a photo won't show anything. Am I going to need to sit there and take a video of me trying to twist it up and down to send them? Gosh, I bet they'd give me like 1 point for it if I did that.


I don't email them for damaged or defective items, I just Macgyver it, because I know there going to give me a hard time about it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't normally but finding something that has mould in it steps over a line for me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! On one hand, I realize that sending out replacements would be much more expensive, and I wouldn't even expect a full box to be replaced/refunded unless something somehow ruined everything. But they ask for photos of the most bizarre things, it's like their response of "take a photo of the leakage" is just their regular response. I think maybe it's company policy to make the situation extra annoying to save those points on those of us that are too lazy/just can't be bothered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @flushbush Immediately once my mail man realized all the pretty pink boxes were going to require a signature, he spoke to someone higher up and requested that he be able to sign for all of my packages (before I even knew they had to be signed for, I received like 4 all at once after they changed to their current shipping!) I don't know how that all works, but for those that are comfortable having their packages left on their doorstep or wherever their packages are put, it may be worth asking your postal person if they can do that.


In situations where you receive the wrong box that you never ordered, or missing box, they will send a replacement. I never received my Pomegranate box, but instead I received an extra Foot Care #2. I emailed them and let them know, and they shipped out a new Pomegranate box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> In situations where you receive the wrong box that you never ordered, or missing box, they will send a replacement. I never received my Pomegranate box, but instead I received an extra Foot Care #2. I emailed them and let them know, and they shipped out a new Pomegranate box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's definitely good to know, I was always worried about receiving the wrong box after hearing them trying to force someone to send back the wrong box (without offering to cover the shipping costs!)

I could understand if someone had one item that leaked and they wanted replacements for multiple items. But making a bit deal out of a defective item or a missing item is just silly, especially when they usually seem to only offer a few points for such things.


----------



## blinded (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't even tried anything from the scrub box that arrived today, but I'm already trying to decide if I should buy Scrub 2. This one pretty much covered all the types of products I thought would be in there, so I can't think if there will be something different in the second edition. But, even if it's the same type of products but different brands it's probably worth getting. I'll need refills of stuff by then, right? The addiction is truly real.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's definitely good to know, I was always worried about receiving the wrong box after hearing them trying to force someone to send back the wrong box (without offering to cover the shipping costs!)
> 
> I could understand if someone had one item that leaked and they wanted replacements for multiple items*. But making a bit deal out of a defective item or a missing item is just silly, especially when they usually seem to only offer a few points for such things. *


excuse me, but if I paid for a box and it was missing an item that I wanted to try, I will make a "deal" out of it.  A few points will not be enough for me to purchase the missing item.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> excuse me, but if I paid for a box and it was missing an item that I wanted to try, I will make a "deal" out of it.  A few points will not be enough for me to purchase the missing item.


I'm sorry, I worded that vaguely. I meant them making a big deal out of a defective item or a missing item, because photos of such things don't really work. I had a spray nozzle on an item from the Memeshop that didn't work and they asked for photos, and then asked for photos to prove that it doesn't work (which isn't really possible). 

And I agree, I would accept points (happily at that) for items I'm not really interested in. But sometimes I buy boxes for specific items, and I would definitely insist on a replacement. 

@@blinded I LOVED that box, I was so happy that they got a real variety in it. And I definitely bought Scrub 2 right away. Those products don't seem to be in boxes that much, and those are the sorts of products that I always like to have on end for when I run out.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm sorry, I worded that vaguely. I *meant them making a big deal out of a defective item or a missing item, because photos of such things don't really work. I had a spray nozzle on an item from the Memeshop that didn't work and they asked for photos, and then asked for photos to prove that it doesn't work (which isn't really possible). *
> 
> And I agree, I would accept points (happily at that) for items I'm not really interested in. But sometimes I buy boxes for specific items, and I would definitely insist on a replacement.


okay, I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I read it vaguely! lol


----------



## blinded (Sep 29, 2014)

I think I'm kidding myself by pretending I'm thinking about ordering it. I know I'll get it, just trying to decide if I should wait or use my account that was given some points today. I wish I knew if there were going to be new codes for October. The scrub box wasn't full of all kinds of fun, new ingredients but it was exactly what I wanted it to be. Totally a hit for me.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay, I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I read it vaguely! lol


Haha, I re-read it and I understand how you got that out of what I said. Woops!

@@blinded Some affiliates already got 4 digit codes, so those will probably be the October ones.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 29, 2014)

I really like that Vitamin stick so I hope they actually send you one.    It's glorious!  I don't use it on my whole face or anything, just the dry parts on my cheeks and it is instantly moisturized and soft.  I kinda wish I had more.  I want to have one for my knees and elbow and my hands in the winter.  It smells like B vitamins (which dont smell delicious at all) but unless you stick it right next to your nose, it's not noticeable.

It didn't screw up at first but I pressed it down with my finger pretty hard and then it started working.  It works fine now.


----------



## avarier (Sep 29, 2014)

We didn't get affiliate coupon codes for september until nearly halfway through the month.. so I don't have high hopes for october. I've found some holiday makeup collections I'm interested in so I'm taking a memebreak unless memebox can wow me with something.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I really like that Vitamin stick so I hope they actually send you one.    It's glorious!  I don't use it on my whole face or anything, just the dry parts on my cheeks and it is instantly moisturized and soft.  I kinda wish I had more.  I want to have one for my knees and elbow and my hands in the winter.  It smells like B vitamins (which dont smell delicious at all) but unless you stick it right next to your nose, it's not noticeable.
> 
> It didn't screw up at first but I pressed it down with my finger pretty hard and then it started working.  It works fine now.


I bought 2 of the Moisture Surge boxes (after seeing the Chosungah spoiler) and one of them works fine. At first I thought it was just sort of stuck, but it twists around fine, it just refuses to move up or down at all. It definitely seems to be a mechanical issue.

I was glad to have one that works to keep in my purse, I'm nearly finished with my last one and I have no moisture sticks left (and the two I loved were discontinued, of course). And the other one I don't mind if I can't be all cute about digging it out to apply onto my my knees and heels and elbows.

But if they send me a replacement instead of just refunding me points, now I know where to send off the third one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

There's a new spoiler for the Cafe Box on Facebook.

I definitely like the spoiler, but it sure seems like a stretch to put it in the Cafe box, doesn't it?


----------



## blinded (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a new spoiler for the Cafe Box on Facebook.
> 
> I definitely like the spoiler, but it sure seems like a stretch to put it in the Cafe box, doesn't it?


Seems like a stretch to me, but I guess it has milk, honey and looks like whipped cream. The floral doesn't really fit though.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a new spoiler for the Cafe Box on Facebook.
> 
> I definitely like the spoiler, but it sure seems like a stretch to put it in the Cafe box, doesn't it?


I think they included it because it looks like whipped cream since some people like whipped cream on their lattes


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Did anyone get a spatula with the carbonated bubble clay mask by Elizavecca?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> Seems like a stretch to me, but I guess it has milk, honey and looks like whipped cream. The floral doesn't really fit though.


The whipped cream appearance is all I could think of, along with the donkey milk. Both seem like quite the stretch, and I'm sort of surprised they used that as the spoiler. Makes me wonder how much of a stretch some of the other items will be.

Though, I wouldn't mind a sugar scrub being one of the things that hardly fits the theme. At least now we know why it wasn't a "coffee" box.


----------



## ilynx (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone get a spatula with the carbonated bubble clay mask by Elizavecca?


Mine has a spatula!


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone get a spatula with the carbonated bubble clay mask by Elizavecca?


I did.


----------



## yunii (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone get a spatula with the carbonated bubble clay mask by Elizavecca?


I did


----------



## seachange (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The whipped cream appearance is all I could think of, along with the donkey milk. Both seem like quite the stretch, and I'm sort of surprised they used that as the spoiler. Makes me wonder how much of a stretch some of the other items will be.
> 
> Though, I wouldn't mind a sugar scrub being one of the things that hardly fits the theme. At least now we know why it wasn't a "coffee" box.


Now, donkey milk! In my opinion all these products with exotic ingredients are suitable only for the OMG/WTF boxes. I doubt anyone would have donkey milk latte!


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I did





bellatrix42 said:


> I did.





ilynx said:


> Mine has a spatula!


Ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - because I was looking at a girls blog, and her spatula is very different from the one I got, mine/our's are almost triangular. I heard there's fake Elizavecca carbonated masks out there, so I was just doing a little investigation.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

seachange said:


> Now, donkey milk! In my opinion all these products with exotic ingredients are suitable only for the OMG/WTF boxes. I doubt anyone would have donkey milk latte!


The spoiler for OMG 3 was an oil mist with donkey milk. But considering that donkey milk was introduced in the milk box, doesn't seem very OMG. Part of me wonders if it's the milk and oil together in a mist that they think is "OMG" rather than the donkey milk.

They do seem to put things fitting for "OMG" boxes in other boxes, so I don't understand why they can't put some WEIRDER stuff into the OMG boxes. I'm hoping that the spoiler for OMG 3 isn't a reflection for how "OMG" it's supposed to be, especially after they said they'd try to take it up a notch or two with that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The spoiler for OMG 3 was an oil mist with donkey milk. But considering that donkey milk was introduced in the milk box, doesn't seem very OMG. Part of me wonders if it's the milk and oil together in a mist that they think is "OMG" rather than the donkey milk.
> 
> They do seem to put things fitting for "OMG" boxes in other boxes, so I don't understand why they can't put some WEIRDER stuff into the OMG boxes. I'm hoping that the spoiler for OMG 3 isn't a reflection for how "OMG" it's supposed to be, especially after they said they'd try to take it up a notch or two with that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't buy OMG boxes because I don't want to try weird ingredients &amp; don't want donkey milk, horse oil, spider protein or whatever weird stuff in the boxes I buy. I would never buy a box if I knew there will be weird stuff in it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

seachange said:


> I don't buy OMG boxes because I don't want to try weird ingredients &amp; don't want donkey milk, horse oil, spider protein or whatever weird stuff in the boxes I buy. I would never buy a box if I knew there will be weird stuff in it.


The OMG boxes tend to contain unique products rather than things with really weird ingredients. Or maybe I'm just really used to Korean skincare, haha. The donkey milk thing didn't surprise me at all, but then again goat milk skincare has become really common in the past few years. 

The spider thing was in the Earth and Sea box, which I found strange.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a new spoiler for the Cafe Box on Facebook.
> 
> I definitely like the spoiler, but it sure seems like a stretch to put it in the Cafe box, doesn't it?


yeah, that is a bit of stretch.   I guess it is like "cream" for your coffee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's a new spoiler for the Cafe Box on Facebook.
> 
> I definitely like the spoiler, but it sure seems like a stretch to put it in the Cafe box, doesn't it?


I agree, the spoiler actually seems really nice although I have no idea why it would be included. I really expected stuff like a coffee scrub, or caramel-scented things...maybe even something like the Missha strawberry latte cleansing foam etc.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did anyone get a spatula with the carbonated bubble clay mask by Elizavecca?


yes....but I still use my fingers - lol


----------



## seachange (Sep 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The OMG boxes tend to contain unique products rather than things with really weird ingredients. Or maybe I'm just really used to Korean skincare, haha. The donkey milk thing didn't surprise me at all, but then again goat milk skincare has become really common in the past few years.
> 
> The spider thing was in the Earth and Sea box, which I found strange.


Goat milk is sold in the supermarkets, donkey milk is weird to me, especially for Cafe box.

I don't have problem with memebox putting products with these weird ingredients as long as I know in advance, that's it, if they don't fit into the OMG description, they can create something else, but at least people would know when they buy it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, there's just so many coffee and latte products I really thought they'd focus on that. 

I wish they did another milk box to put those sorts of things in, I'd happily buy it. 

@@seachange Donkey Milk is huge in Korea, but I hardly ever see Goat Milk in skincare (there's a line by A'pieu but that's all that really comes to mind). I think we'll see more donkey milk in the future, to be honest. But it does tend to be listed in the name for the products I've seen with it (sort of like how snail is eagerly displayed on products that contain it).


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 29, 2014)

A lot of the cafes I went to in Asia (granted, not Korea) offered ice cream, so that's probably why. I wonder how much lactose is in donkey milk. I tried a little sample of a milk cleanser before and it started breaking me out almost immediately so I've strayed pretty far away from anything milk based. The only milk-ish type thing I put on my face is the Bounce Cheese Cream, and that doesn't even have real cheese in it, just whey.

Okay, so I Googled it and apparently donkey milk is perfect for those with lactose intolerance! I'm very glad. I'm also happy to say that the spoiler product does not contain SLS or alcohol. It does, however, contain lemons... you know how I feel about lemons. But it's advertised as only being for fragrance purposes, so I doubt it's very much. Usually it's advertised as brightening if it has a lot of citrus fruit in it.

Very happy with this spoiler. Hope the product lives up to the hype.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 29, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Yeah, I've seen donkey milk being promoted as being similar to goat milk because it's good for those that can't have lactose (and good for animals and such). I have keratosis pilaris along my arms and legs so I try to snatch up milk skincare products (which do help), so I'll most likely end up using it as a body wash.

It looked like a body wash at first, but it's advertised as being a facial wash from what I've seen online (in case anyone else was unsure). I think I'm just not used to the word "soap" being used for facial care unless it's in bar form.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes....but I still use my fingers - lol


Haha yea, me too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I don't email them for damaged or defective items, I just Macgyver it, because I know there going to give me a hard time about it.


I wish I could figure out how to upload a photo, but it asks for a url, ugh! Anyway, my 'damaged' item was a completely shattered bottle of ampoule because the ampoule vial was such thin glass and they hadn't put any padding around it to protect it. No way to Macgyver that really, unless you want to reuse the glass shards in a clay sculpture or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Nice! I'm quite intolerant to milk stuff (aka cheese cream), but glad I might survive this product. 

And you girls are right...I was quite surprised to see the spoiler, but I think they might be playing the 'coffee shop/bakery' theme rather than caffeine/coffee. Wish it was the later because they did claim "to wake up your senses" or something. Still hopefully for a fully-packed bundle of joy  caffeine. lol


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Bunbunny Nice! I'm quite intolerant to milk stuff (aka cheese cream), but glad I might survive this product.
> 
> And you girls are right...I was quite surprised to see the spoiler, but I think they might be playing the 'coffee shop/bakery' theme rather than caffeine/coffee. Wish it was the later because they did claim "to wake up your senses" or something. Still hopefully for a fully-packed bundle of joy  caffeine. lol


I think the cup of coffee in the photo just prepared me for the coffee cafe theme. I didn't even think about the bakery thing. Watch there be blueberry muffin body wash or something of the sort in there.

We really have no idea how this is going to play out, do we?


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the cup of coffee in the photo just prepared me for the coffee cafe theme. I didn't even think about the bakery thing. Watch there be blueberry muffin body wash or something of the sort in there.
> 
> We really have no idea how this is going to play out, do we?


yes. I was attracted to that too. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint... Idk, fingers crossed for an all-fab-skincare box. I am predicting that there will be a nice-smelling tub of coffee-scented something in there.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yes. I was attracted to that too. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint... Idk, fingers crossed for an all-fab-skincare box. I am predicting that there will be a nice-smelling tub of coffee-scented something in there.


Honestly, I think I prefer the more general theme, especially because I'm not the biggest fan of coffee smelling skincare. But there are so many great coffee and latte scrubs and masks, I hope at least one of them is included! I'm sure there will be at least one coffee thing in there, it sure would upset a lot of people if there were none.


----------



## seachange (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the cup of coffee in the photo just prepared me for the coffee cafe theme. I didn't even think about the bakery thing. Watch there be blueberry muffin body wash or something of the sort in there.
> 
> We really have no idea how this is going to play out, do we?


From experience - never trust description of the box, neither make predictions from the picture of the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

seachange said:


> From experience - never trust description of the box, neither make predictions from the picture of the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha. I usually know this, but with the "cafe" theme and the coffee cup, I guess I just thought they'd stick to it a bit better. Woops!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 30, 2014)

The description for the box also mentions coffee several times, so Memebox definitely implanted the idea of coffee products in our minds, haha. The description also mentions milky products, though, which the spoiler obviously falls under. I'm hoping for at least one coffee item still!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The description for the box also mentions coffee several times, so Memebox definitely implanted the idea of coffee products in our minds, haha. The description also mentions milky products, though, which the spoiler obviously falls under. I'm hoping for at least one coffee item still!


I think, no matter how much some of the products may be a "stretch," there should be at least 2 coffee products. With it being such an expensive box there's usually more items. I just hope one of the coffee items isn't something silly like a lip gloss or nail polish.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think, no matter how much some of the products may be a "stretch," there should be at least 2 coffee products. With it being such an expensive box there's usually more items. I just hope one of the coffee items isn't something silly like a *lip gloss or nail polish. *









Raved espresso liners are passable. Nail/cheap dollar makeup are not.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay, im so sorry that this topic has passed but its so hard to keep up! How do you guys find what beauty advent calendars are on sale?! I cant find any for the US except benefit and ciate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please help?? I am definitely interested!!


----------



## theori3 (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think, no matter how much some of the products may be a "stretch," there should be at least 2 coffee products. With it being such an expensive box there's usually more items. I just hope one of the coffee items isn't something silly like a lip gloss or nail polish.


It's only a $23 box, I believe. But I agree with you, I'd like at least two coffee items, and will truly be sad if there are none at all. And I agree with your second point as well, I want coffee skincare items, not coffee makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 30, 2014)

Did anyone else also get any we miss you points for memebox? I can't believe they gave so little. What's stopping me from creating a new account everyday to reap the $2 sign-up benefit? So meagre.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Okay, im so sorry that this topic has passed but its so hard to keep up! How do you guys find what beauty advent calendars are on sale?! I cant find any for the US except benefit and ciate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Please help?? I am definitely interested!!


I've been trying to find them as well, I know that it tends to be a UK thing, but I'd love to know if anyone knows of any ways to even get the UK ones shipped (for a reasonable price, ideally). Or, of course, if there are any good ones in the US.

@@theori3 Woops, you're right, sorry! I must have had it confused with a different box.


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 30, 2014)

I want a Christmas box.

I want them to release it now.

I want a free upgrade to express shipping and the ship date to be the first of December.

Or, or, or I want a Christmas BUNDLE! A quad bundle!!!

Memebox; all I want for Christmas is youuuuuu


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

Great, now I really NEED Selfridges advent calendar! Only 100 GBP shipped - that's quite a lot for me, a quarter of my salary to be precise. Need to save up!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the cup of coffee in the photo just prepared me for the coffee cafe theme. I didn't even think about the bakery thing. Watch there be blueberry muffin body wash or something of the sort in there.
> 
> We really have no idea how this is going to play out, do we?


was i the only person to read this box on vip and buy under the impression of cafe,cakes drinks,etc. i didn't put coffee box into this until people talking later and thinking i had missed a box,lolintresting to see where this box goes , to be fair i only go by the tittle never a picture, sometimes i think memebox should do what they first started out doing showing a pink memebox as the picture then the surprise factor was bigger once the boxes arrived,no one got there hopes up.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Great, now I really NEED Selfridges advent calendar! Only 100 GBP shipped - that's quite a lot for me, a quarter of my salary to be precise. Need to save up!


I am sorry. I started this.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> was i the only person to read this box on vip and buy under the impression of cafe,cakes drinks,etc. i didn't put coffee box into this until people talking later and thinking i had missed a box,lolintresting to see where this box goes , to be fair i only go by the tittle never a picture, sometimes i think memebox should do what they first started out doing showing a pink memebox as the picture then the surprise factor was bigger once the boxes arrived,no one got there hopes up.


I think it could also sort of be a cultural/regional thing to an extent. Where I live "cafes" tend to nearly always be coffee joints or places that serve coffee drinks and a limited bakery selection. And I didn't really think of baked goods when I thought about cafe skincare. Plus, the photo definitely was a major factor in my thinking about skincare products that were coffee, espresso and latte themed.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought it was a coffee box too.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think it could also sort of be a cultural/regional thing to an extent. Where I live "cafes" tend to nearly always be coffee joints or places that serve coffee drinks and a limited bakery selection. And I didn't really think of baked goods when I thought about cafe skincare. Plus, the photo definitely was a major factor in my thinking about skincare products that were coffee, espresso and latte themed.


i also relate to the coffee but in memeworld i see it that they would of called it a coffee box like the tea box, lol shows how my brain reads when opening vip emails first thing and gut instinct goes buy or no,


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

I was absolutely SURE it was a coffee box too! It never ever crossed my mind to think about cakes etc. Quite stupid of me really because cafes always serve all kinds of sweet treats here, but I just concentrated so much on the pic. 

Oh well, I don't mind generally but I do hope there'll be some coffee goodies in there.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i also relate to the coffee but in memeworld i see it that they would of called it a coffee box like the tea box, lol shows how my brain reads when opening vip emails first thing and gut instinct goes buy or no,


I think a lot of it was the image. If it had just said cafe box and had a vague image, I probably would have thought about coffee and tea and possibly smoothies (there seems to be a fair bit of "smoothie" shower gels and such). 

I really shouldn't pay any mind to the photos, clearly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's funny, when I saw the title in my email I thought "Huh, cafe instead of coffee, odd choice." Then I saw the photo and just let that slip right out of my mind.


----------



## Liv (Sep 30, 2014)

I do like the spoiler but I definitely hope the rest of the products will be skincare and will be coffee themed. I mean, everyone bought the box thinking there would be coffee items included. I just hope no idiot told them they didn't want any coffee items included since they don't like coffee (Sometimes when I see what people say on the FB page, I really don't get why on earth they ordered such a box).

By the way, my Koreadepart order just shipped  :wub:   With Memebox I had RE and RM tracking numbers; does anyone know what EG means?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

@@Liv It definitely should contain coffee products. And I know what you mean about the people on Facebook, I've mentioned it before. It's amazing how people think posting on Memebox's Facebook page and telling them they're allergic to certain things or don't like certain scents will prevent them from putting them in boxes. But I think the last thing Memebox is paying attention to is that (I've seen them deleted those comments in the past, quite a bit in fact!) 

And KoreaDepart using EMS shipping for everything over a certain weight. The EG is the EMS shipping, which means it will arrive very quickly!


----------



## tulosai (Sep 30, 2014)

I actually would have purchased the cafe box if I'd thought it was more bakery than coffee themed so I do think they really messed this up if it IS a bakery box and not at all a coffee box... both for people who were hoping for coffee and for people who avoided it because they thought it was coffee...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

A little cheeky but memebox seem to have my dear by Enprani items in with my snail one box


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A little cheeky but memebox seem to have my dear by Enprani items in with my snail one box


I just received an email from DHL saying my melted cheese cream was shipped DHL. I wonder if they sent it with a box as well. I was wondering why it would be shipped expedited.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received an email from DHL saying my melted cheese cream was shipped DHL. I wonder if they sent it with a box as well. I was wondering why it would be shipped expedited.


Since I ordered on 18th that is the irritating part


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Okay, im so sorry that this topic has passed but its so hard to keep up! How do you guys find what beauty advent calendars are on sale?! I cant find any for the US except benefit and ciate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Please help?? I am definitely interested!!


That's all I found so far. But I'll keep searching and I'm going to ask around. If /when I get any new info I will post it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


maboy19 said:


> Did anyone else also get any we miss you points for memebox? I can't believe they gave so little. What's stopping me from creating a new account everyday to reap the $2 sign-up benefit? So meagre.


Isn't it a whole 3 points now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I saw that when logging in one day.


cfisher said:


> I think it could also sort of be a cultural/regional thing to an extent. Where I live "cafes" tend to nearly always be coffee joints or places that serve coffee drinks and a limited bakery selection. And I didn't really think of baked goods when I thought about cafe skincare. Plus, the photo definitely was a major factor in my thinking about skincare products that were coffee, espresso and latte themed.


I was reading someone's Blog a while back and they had recent photos of a trip to Korea. Pretty much every day they went to a 'Cafe' and the photos, of course, had lattes and cappuccinos in them but it was the heavy and exotic desserts and pastries that were the feature of each. This could really be a combo Cafe/Bakery box even though they've released a Dessert box or at least quite similar minus the intimation of coffee.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, I purchased the melted cheese cream around then as well, so it did take them forever to ship. I'm sort of used to them doing with my Memeshop orders though, they always seem to wait to ship them expedited with a box or two.

@@MemeJunkie Yeah, I know that in Korea cafes tend to be really focused on desserts and pastries. I really just put farrrrr too much stock into the photo for the most part. Macarons are HUGE in Korean cafes, so I really would not be surprised if even a macaron lip balm made another appearance in the box. I really have no idea at this point how this theme will play out.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

They have deleted the collab tab lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They have deleted the collab tab lol


oh, the poor collabos tab!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh, the poor collabos tab!


Tragedy isn't it?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tragedy isn't it?


I won't be able to sleep....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They have deleted the collab tab lol


It's under Superbox now. Perhaps they'll sell better surrounded by makeup boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

I thought we would get new boxes today since yesterday was just Beauty Splurge and last week they released on Tuesday, right? Not that I'm complaining AT ALL, it's a nice break.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I thought we would get new boxes today since yesterday was just Beauty Splurge and last week they released on Tuesday, right? Not that I'm complaining AT ALL, it's a nice break.


I am not complaining at all. I hope they don't release them today, because that means no VIP discount either (too  late in the day now)

Also, I hope this means they are getting all of the codes for VIP and affiliates together to send out tonight.  And not mid Oct...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Tbh atm I see little benefit with being vip


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I won't be able to sleep....


i wil put my black arm band on, fair well you lasted long,now move over and get some real bloggers and real boxes up.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i wil put my black arm band on, fair well you lasted long,now move over and get some real bloggers and real boxes up.


They wanted to cash in on big names, silly silly memebox... Funniest thing is that they removed the Cutiepie video lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They wanted to cash in on big names, silly silly memebox... Funniest thing is that they removed the Cutiepie video lol


I noticed they only did the Value Sets with Cutie Pie's box, must be quite a few of those left huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish I could too. It is such a weak box though


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Isn't it a whole 3 points now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought I saw that when logging in one day.


Yep! Memebox is doing an awful job encouraging people who haven't bought much to purchase more boxes. 2 measly dollars ain't going to sway me. They at least gave 5 points last time. I would consider it a loss if I don't just make a new account to buy some boxes, especially since VIP privilege doesn't offer anything special anyway.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 30, 2014)

Re the Cafe Box: I bought it hoping for a coffee theme because caffeine is a skincare ingredient! So, you know, I expected an eye cream with caffeine, a face cream with caffeine, etc. Otherwise, coffee-themed stuff like Missha's latte cleansers or TonyMoly's latte masks. But if donkey milk soap is what I get, I'll be okay with that. 

Re the Collabos: Memebox, there are at least a dozen women on this very forum who would be happy to collabo with you, as we've said before. Maybe we don't have huge YT followings, but I bet a box curated by someone who knows her products will sell out 5000 boxes. In the meantime, I'll be over here not crying HopeGirl tears over the loss.

Re VIP: Unless they give out points, it's not worth it. The special pricing just isn't enough to keep me motivated to buy unless the boxes are astounding, in which case I'd buy anyway. So either give out points to VIPs consistently at the beginning of the month, or channel that effort into curating some damn good boxes.

Re Advent calendars: I'm hella jealous of you UK folk. That's so not a thing in the US, at least not where I am.

Ok, I think I'm caught up on this thread! Time to get caught up on work. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

memebox joanne lee is asking for blooger collars for the futue i did add pony and grav3yardgirl to the list , i think she is trying to do damage control ,i nearly posted go ask on the MUT FORUM,but didn't.


----------



## maboy19 (Sep 30, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Re the Collabos: Memebox, there are at least a dozen women on this very forum who would be happy to collabo with you, as we've said before. Maybe we don't have huge YT followings, but I bet a box curated by someone who knows her products will sell out 5000 boxes. In the meantime, I'll be over here not crying HopeGirl tears over the loss.
> 
> Re VIP: Unless they give out points, it's not worth it. The special pricing just isn't enough to keep me motivated to buy unless the boxes are astounding, in which case I'd buy anyway. So either give out points to VIPs consistently at the beginning of the month, or channel that effort into curating some damn good boxes.


I understand why memebox wants to collaborate with famous bloggers and Youtubers. I don't think any of us here are able to bring in a significant number of new customers. We'll just be catering to the current customers, which is not what memebox (I assume) is just aiming for (probably a balance of both). Honestly, I'm going to be in the minority opinion here, but I don't find Dani's box anything special. It was in stock when I saw it, but I still didn't buy it. It doesn't appeal to everyone. At memebox's current size, selling anything with 5000 is an incredible stretch. Unless it's the most amazing box ever, it's going to be hard to sell off 5000 boxed.

Non-vips can buy at VIP pricing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Sep 30, 2014)

True. In my opinion, memebox should let the products/value speak for themselves.

Restocked boxes sells faster than the collab boxes, because they have better goodies.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> memebox joanne lee is asking for blooger collars for the futue i did add pony and grav3yardgirl to the list , i think she is trying to do damage control ,i nearly posted go ask on the MUT FORUM,but didn't.


I am really not sure grav3yardgirl would do it and to be honest I love her channel so much that I am not sure I would want her to. They need a missjexie box because she has been with them from the start or a likewowlola box


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am really not sure grav3yardgirl would do it and to be honest I love her channel so much that I am not sure I would want her to. They need a missjexie box because she has been with them from the start or a likewowlola box


Yea! Im surprised they have not went to @@MissJexie and asked her to do a collab box yet.. Im mean, if she never posted about this, I would have not heard about Memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am really not sure grav3yardgirl would do it and to be honest I love her channel so much that I am not sure I would want her to. They need a missjexie box because she has been with them from the start or a likewowlola box


i threw her into the mix as otherwise others won't list other bloggers and you tubers out there , people need to start giving more than the same names so memebox can start looking further than the first person that pops up on screen, i like likewowlola too maybe i should add that to the list for others to like and add.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

missjexie said she offered and they declined... stupid memebox


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 30, 2014)

Awww! That would have been a great box.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> missjexie said she offered and they declined... stupid memebox


&lt;_&lt;   That is  stupid....


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 30, 2014)

When it comes to collab boxes I wouldn't likely buy any at this point, I'm not really familiar with any bloggers/vloggers who know their stuff when it comes to Korean cosmetics so unless the people in this thread were going loopy over a collab box I wouldn't bother. I do like the Grav3yardgirl suggestion but I suspect it would also be a bit of a flop because, again, she's not someone who seems to know much about anything when it comes to Korean beauty products, if she curated the Halloween box on the other hand I would lay an egg with excitement.

I understand why Memebox are doing the collabs and I have nothing against it but I think to pull in the new customers these collab boxes need to be amazing from the start and can't just be thrown together, they need to really represent not only Memebox but the collaborating partner.

The Lisa Pullano box didn't look too bad to me but it was a little makeup heavy for my current preferences in boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I am pretty sure that was what she said quite a few pages ago...


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just think Memebox and some people who have mentioned well known you-tubers and bloggers, are forgetting the whole point of Memebox, and sometimes I even think Memebox is forgetting there own moto/KOREAN BEAUTY - K-POP ETC, due to them collaborating with not so experienced  beauty bloggers and you'tubers. Memebox needs to scour the blogging/youtube world for people who are experienced with Korean beauty products, not some little girl, who's boyfriend plays video games live for a living..If there looking for the numbers, they may get them for awhile but not long term. They need "unknown" bloggers/youtuber's, because those people know there stuff, and are more memorable because there mysterious and "new". The products can only get a company so far. I would have liked it more if anyone of you on here did a collab box rather than some little girl, that gets free things, with little experience, because we live and smell Memebox. I think Memebox is going to learn the hard way by not listening to their customers.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Tbh I don't know who he is. I tend to watch the bloggers than were originally hobbie ones like essiebutton, zoella, sprinkle of glitter and tbh I could never see them promoting something they know nothing about.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 30, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> I understand why memebox wants to collaborate with famous bloggers and Youtubers. I don't think any of us here are able to bring in a significant number of new customers. We'll just be catering to the current customers, which is not what memebox (I assume) is just aiming for (probably a balance of both). Honestly, I'm going to be in the minority opinion here, but I don't find Dani's box anything special. It was in stock when I saw it, but I still didn't buy it. It doesn't appeal to everyone. At memebox's current size, selling anything with 5000 is an incredible stretch. Unless it's the most amazing box ever, it's going to be hard to sell off 5000 boxed.
> 
> Non-vips can buy at VIP pricing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, I was speaking in hyperbole. I don't think Memebox is big enough to sell 5000 boxes of anything, really. But I maintain a well-curated box sells itself, and the word-of-mouth it would generate will pull in new customers who would stay and purchase more than one box. The YT collabs seem a short-sighted marketing strategy to me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 30, 2014)

They should do and MUT box and we could all collaborate on it

We could all suggest 1 Holy Grail product and from the ones they choose, we could do a short video clip of why we like it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't believe it, a registered mail Memebox that shipped on 9/19 will be delivered to me today! Woo Hoo! Only 12 days total including weekends!


----------



## athy (Sep 30, 2014)

My memebox global 15 arrived today but my laptop isn't working so i can't film a video D:

Has anyone else managed to unbox/post up spoilers yet?

*feeling guilty for not being able to do it* @[email protected]


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

athy said:


> My memebox global 15 arrived today but my laptop isn't working so i can't film a video D:
> 
> Has anyone else managed to unbox/post up spoilers yet?
> 
> *feeling guilty for not being able to do it* @[email protected]


There's some on Instagram and someone posted a pic on here. Mine isn't here yet


----------



## Fae (Sep 30, 2014)

I was wondering, if any of you get the : We'll get back to you in 2-3 days response from Memebox. ?

I'd be okay with that, if they actually got back to me ! XD

Are any of you getting the Selfridges advent calenadar? Is it worth it's money? It looks so temptng! ^o^


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

Fae said:


> I was wondering, if any of you get the : We'll get back to you in 2-3 days response from Memebox. ?
> 
> I'd be okay with that, if they actually got back to me ! XD
> 
> Are any of you getting the Selfridges advent calenadar? Is it worth it's money? It looks so temptng! ^o^


I'm planning to get Selfridges, even though it's a lot of money for me. But it's the one I want most of all!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Btw girlies it sells out really fast.

As for me I am not sure if I will get it or not. Mine are mainly to do with my blog as last year I did a countdown with them and will again this year.


----------



## yunii (Sep 30, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They should do and MUT box and we could all collaborate on it
> 
> We could all suggest 1 Holy Grail product and from the ones they choose, we could do a short video clip of why we like it.


That is such a great idea. It can be a Super Big Memebox .... It will be the perfect Christmas box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

@ I think they need the audience. Like those they collab with have a solid fanbase (with million views)...and memebox wants to sell it to them, unfortunately. We loyal memefans might have already been exposed to too many good-valued boxes, hence it is difficult to please us at this point. Just my two cents, but yeah if we look at the previous nakedboxes, there were flops too.

Maybe it is a mix of a little bit of disappointment at the value + seeing the similar brands over and over + overrated excitement from events leading to the release + our increased threshold of excitement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Btw girlies it sells out really fast.
> 
> As for me I am not sure if I will get it or not. Mine are mainly to do with my blog as last year I did a countdown with them and will again this year.


That's what I've heard, I registered to get a notification when it's released.

So what which ones are you, UK ladies getting? Jane? Lorna?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Benefit, body shop, boots, plus any that catch my eye as I am a spoiled girl


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Benefit, body shop, boots, plus any that catch my eye as I am a spoiled girl


Ok, now I'm going to be with you on your blog through the whole December LOL


----------



## had706 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm lusting after that liberty advent calendar. They do ship to the US but not sure I could afford it. It looks so nice though...


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2014)

If theyre not going to do a collab with one of our MUT bloggers, then they should at least do one with Musings of a Muse...she's been reviewing great K-beauty products for a long time, and she has been reviewing Memeboxes lately. I think she has a pretty big following too...she was one of the first beauty bloggers I found out about.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> I'm lusting after that liberty advent calendar. They do ship to the US but not sure I could afford it. It looks so nice though...


I was just on Selfridges.com and looked at the advent calenders and saw 19$ than I realized, that's British pounds lol = double that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah uk is expensive. I think there is a way to take 20% vat off if you live abroad though but not sure how or if it is automatic.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah uk is expensive. I think there is a way to take 20% vat off if you live abroad though but not sure how or if it is automatic.


What website are you on that has all those advent calenders? I only saw a couple on Selfridges.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/beauty-hair/news/a29772/beauty-advent-calendars-2014/


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t:   - Umm.. I need all of those lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 30, 2014)

Until memebox makes an advent calendar, can this have it's own thread?


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :w00t: - Umm.. I need all of those lol


Lol I know the feeling, I never realised they were a British thing... Been something I have known since I was a child, although not beauty ones....

Hey, memebox do one of these.


----------



## had706 (Sep 30, 2014)

I know! I want them all too- super bummed that they don't release many of these in the U.S.?!?!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Eyeing up the cheese cream... Do I need another while free shipping or save points for something else?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

Figured out I have a concentration problem.. I promised to take a picture of my huge memechaos in my room... totally forgot..

yesterday I said I was gonna taste japanese candy I've got and photgraph it with sunlight.. also forgot.. 

*also I got a huge huge costom charge for a memeshop order!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

received 85 memeboxes and 5 memeshop orders so far never had any problems before and now this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This was the order:

- A;T Fox Special Set  (from the Korean Thanksgiving special)
- Sally's Box Special Set (from the Korean Thanksgiving special)
- BBIA - Downy Cheek - 02.Downy Peach
- BBIA -  Pigments - 04.Sweet Taste
 
And I even used that free shipping code xD
I've already emailed them already, hoping for a fast response (the charge was around 28 dollar!)
 
_Also HI long time again._
_Having a hard time to mingle in the conversation, my mind is a bit off memebox so I'm kind of watching from the sidelines_


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, you just lost your dog you have every right to have a concentration problem. Just do what you can.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Until memebox makes an advent calendar, can this have it's own thread?


I was just coming here to say that. I love you gals and your advent enthusiasm, but can you please take it to a private convo? Or maybe Jane or Lorna can lead a brand new spanking Advent Calendar thread, as they seem to be the experts! &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry guys.


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry guys.


It's quite alright! We love youuuuu :flowers:


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Back on memebox... I wish you could make shade choices in naked and collab boxes... I would be tempted then


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 30, 2014)

NP, just as mentioned before by others its a HUGE thread as it is, best to keep it on topic-ish.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Figured out I have a concentration problem.. I promised to take a picture of my huge memechaos in my room... totally forgot..
> 
> yesterday I said I was gonna taste japanese candy I've got and photgraph it with sunlight.. also forgot..
> 
> ...


Wow, that's the first time I've heard of someone getting charged for a Memeshop order! - What was the total?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm excited to see your memechaos, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh, you just lost your dog you have every right to have a concentration problem. Just do what you can.


I miss her but I'm okay that she's save and that I could help her the garden is a castle for her to view from her memorial place made it all pretty for her)

lol only thing I'm doing is checking memebox for new boxes etc and playing stupid farm apps on my new tablet xD

my daily routine is so out of balance. don't even start about my skincare routine xD I wish I have my concentration back soon because I'm annoyed at myself.

*Someone is gonna hug and help my heart heal soon. I'll reveal that someone in about 11 days from now I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wow, that's the first time I've heard of someone getting charged for a Memeshop order! - What was the total?


I've paid $55 for it. used 19 memepointson it and the standard free shipping coupon


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm excited to see your memechaos, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've just wrote it down so I wont forget tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't wanna see my memechaos xD the mountain only grew more and more since I stopped bl****** about it since Tara so just dumped it all in my room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Sep 30, 2014)

In case anyone wants the Halloween box, there is quite literally ONE left.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 30, 2014)

All the boxes I was going to maybe buy with the magical VIP points I was expecting have since sold out.  Oh well!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> All the boxes I was going to maybe buy with the magical VIP points I was expecting have since sold out.  Oh well!


What were you gonna buy?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm so excited for the halloween box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kinda getting more into makeup again.. (probably because of my overload of skincare) Also bought the new Etude House palettes (boho and halloween) a few days ago.

I'm seeing the fun into  korean makeup! so suptle, serious or sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> That's what I've heard, I registered to get a notification when it's released.
> 
> So what which ones are you, UK ladies getting? Jane? Lorna?


Liberty box . This year


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Sep 30, 2014)

@janegeorge I was considering Pinkaholic, and Step by Step skincare.  I was on the fence about Pinkaholic (but what is the pink cream?  not the glow glow balm that was a spoiler but the other?) but it turned out to look pretty good.  Kind of hoping for a restock.  Step-by-step skincare, I don't know why I hesitated... Had we not gotten affiliate codes yet?  Maybe I was trying to be really good and not buy?  I am pretty new to Asian beauty/skincare, so most of my stuff so far has come from memebox -- which means I have tons of foaming cleansers, essences and moisture creams, but no toners, serums, ampoules, etc.  I would've enjoyed getting a whole lineup in a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

we might get a restock on friday if they carry on with 'restock friday'.

i am yet too get an affiliate code and I am wondering if it will be mid month again.

as for the vip points i think that ship has sailed


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm so excited for the halloween box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Kinda getting more into makeup again.. (probably because of my overload of skincare) Also bought the new Etude House palettes (boho and halloween) a few days ago.
> 
> I'm seeing the fun into  korean makeup! so suptle, serious or sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ooo the halloween Etude House palette looks great!! I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im surprised there's still no spoilers for the Halloween box!! I'm dying to know.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

have to go now,, read your comments later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ooo the halloween Etude House palette looks great!! I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Im surprised there's still no spoilers for the Halloween box!! I'm dying to know.


There is one spoiler for Halloween showing on the box page


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Grrrr one more application of my cherry blossom hair treatment


----------



## blinded (Sep 30, 2014)

Add me to the list of people who like the vitamin stick. The smell threw me off at first, but I like it for my elbows and the random patches of dry skin that have shown up since the weather cooled off. I've only used it once, but I think I'm going to love the whitening cream from the whole grains box too. It dries really matte and it definitely leaves a whitening effect after applying it. Don't know if that's just temporary, but it's great for times I don't feel like applying some kind of make up to tone down my redness.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Grrrr one more application of my cherry blossom hair treatment


Nooooo that's the worst moment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually still have a tiny bit left in the container but the pump won't reach it, so i'm holding it aside and trying to find  smaller travel bottle or something to see if I can get the rest out and use it up completely. It's crazy what I will do for my cherry blossom hair treatment!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Sep 30, 2014)

How does everyone feel about the Skincare Elixir box? I keep _almost_ pulling the trigger. It sounds like it could be the box of toners/essences/ampoules that I've been hoping for, but a little voice is telling me to wait.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nooooo that's the worst moment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I actually still have a tiny bit left in the container but the pump won't reach it, so i'm holding it aside and trying to find smaller travel bottle or something to see if I can get the rest out and use it up completely. It's crazy what I will do for my cherry blossom hair treatment!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I have very long, very thick and curly hair so I am upset as I will only get one application, although I may mix it with my macadamia oil hair treatment and get two... One of my fave products ever


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> There is one spoiler for Halloween showing on the box page


Must be recent, thanks! - This box is going to be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Must be recent, thanks!


You are welcome! I think it came out yesterday. I would have posted it for you but for some reason I can't get it to work on my Ipad


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You are welcome! I think it came out yesterday. I would have posted it for you but for some reason I can't get it to work on my Ipad


Its ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok I've been using the wheat germ 75 cream and essence they seem to of stopped working on my skin and weather change not helped give me some ideas for a morning and evening cream please I proberly have them . I'm keeping bounce and melted cheese creams for colder weather

Any names give me a shout or if yu can see photo name away I can't decide which ones to use next

Thank you


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

If you want heavier cream the donkey steam cream is good


----------



## veritazy (Sep 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nooooo that's the worst moment!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I actually still have a tiny bit left in the container but the pump won't reach it, so i'm holding it aside and trying to find  smaller travel bottle or something to see if I can get the rest out and use it up completely. It's crazy what I will do for my cherry blossom hair treatment!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like breaking it open for the bottom bits....but luckily I can get super long ice cream sticks and cotton swabs from the derm clinic to scoop it out! hehe...things I would do...


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

My palan hair essence is also on its way out too


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ok I've been using the wheat germ 75 cream and essence they seem to of stopped working on my skin and weather change not helped give me some ideas for a morning and evening cream please I proberly have them . I'm keeping bounce and melted cheese creams for colder weather
> 
> Any names give me a shout or if yu can see photo name away I can't decide which ones to use next
> 
> Thank you


The only good ones I've noticed a difference with when using it, was the wheat germ, plumping gel by Secret key &amp; the cheese cream, but the effects didn't last ... and didnt notice any difference from them when using them for a prolonged period of time. One of the products I find that stay's consistent, is the Tony Moly Floria one.

All the other skin creams I've used as well, really don't do anything for me... which is why Im only purchasing a very few select Memebox's from now on. Whitening/toning/wrinkle products , I'm not seeing any difference.. Maybe botox is the next thing on my list lol.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> How does everyone feel about the Skincare Elixir box? I keep _almost_ pulling the trigger. It sounds like it could be the box of toners/essences/ampoules that I've been hoping for, but a little voice is telling me to wait.


I feel exactly the same way. Actually, I want a box of toners only. I'm not sure about the elixirs box, but I am keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ok I've been using the wheat germ 75 cream and essence they seem to of stopped working on my skin and weather change not helped give me some ideas for a morning and evening cream please I proberly have them . I'm keeping bounce and melted cheese creams for colder weather
> 
> Any names give me a shout or if yu can see photo name away I can't decide which ones to use next
> 
> Thank you


I liked using Snow White Cream as a day cream in spring, it works nicely under make-up. I stopped using it in summer because it got too heavy but I'll be coming back to it soon. It's moisturizing and brightening and gives a powdery like finish so it's nice as a make-up base.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok cheers gonna try these 2 out . The floria will be day time cream Snow White cream is next in the list to use


----------



## amidea (Sep 30, 2014)

ljh tea tree essence is 30% (memebox pricing) in the us shop, so free shipping.  i've heard great things so i want to try it but... chances that it'll be in the tea tree box (which i'm also getting)??


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog cool. I only have the pomegranate though.

To all, should I save my points or buy the dewytree mask set?


----------



## Sara Faas (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Ok cheers gonna try these 2 out . The floria will be day time cream Snow White cream is next in the list to use


I am using the Floria right now and I like it a lot for daytime. 

I was using one of the Dr G creams and I broke out so badly! It made me sad since everyone seems to like it. I switched to the Floria and it cleared up pretty quickly.


----------



## Sara Faas (Sep 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> ljh tea tree essence is 30% (memebox pricing) in the us shop, so free shipping.  i've heard great things so i want to try it but... chances that it'll be in the tea tree box (which i'm also getting)??



I am wondering about this too. Then again, I like it a lot and will use duplicates, or send them to my sister.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Lorna ljblog cool. I only have the pomegranate though.
> 
> To all, should I save my points or buy the dewytree mask set?


save the points spend on a december box,


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> save the points spend on a december box,


Lol, or another cheese cream?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

galsara said:


> I am using the Floria right now and I like it a lot for daytime.
> 
> I was using one of the Dr G creams and I broke out so badly! It made me sad since everyone seems to like it. I switched to the Floria and it cleared up pretty quickly.


i love the dr g creams especially the 3 and 5 they make your skin break out then it adapts to the skin and works really well, i find most korean creams in the first week or 2 you may get breakouts but thats normal continue and they work with the skin balance, i can see why they are streets ahead in the skincare game , in europe we fall for the you must buy this cream for oily, this cream for dry,this for combo skin,this for sensitive and this for normal and yes we all charge you extra for having x,y,z type skin as well, rip off,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol, or another cheese cream?


i have plenty of cheese and melted and waterfall for the mo, hold on for points you may get it in another box or they may finally do us a dear by enprani xmas box for us


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i have plenty of cheese and melted and waterfall for the mo, hold on for points you may get it in another box or they may finally do us a dear by enprani xmas box for us


If so, I will kiss them a million kisses. Lol


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

amidea said:


> ljh tea tree essence is 30% (memebox pricing) in the us shop, so free shipping.  i've heard great things so i want to try it but... chances that it'll be in the tea tree box (which i'm also getting)??


I got it. It is worth getting extras.

since that essence has been in a few memeboxes already, I don't know if it will be in the tea tree box


----------



## Sara Faas (Sep 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i love the dr g creams especially the 3 and 5 they make your skin break out then it adapts to the skin and works really well, i find most korean creams in the first week or 2 you may get breakouts but thats normal continue and they work with the skin balance, i can see why they are streets ahead in the skincare game , in europe we fall for the you must buy this cream for oily, this cream for dry,this for combo skin,this for sensitive and this for normal and yes we all charge you extra for having x,y,z type skin as well, rip off,



I had the one for break out prone skin, I cannot remember the number, but it stung my skin a little too when I put it on. I think that Dr G is just not my Dr.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In the US they are the same about offering a zillion products that are supposed to be for this or that thing. I have found that I just need a nice cream and I am good, as my skin is not really a consistent 'type'. Juice Beauty's Stem Cell cream was my go to before my MEMEmania broke out. Their products are awesome, but pricey. I think that I like the Floria because it reminds me of that cream.


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 30, 2014)

Darn it... I was trying to wait to get paid before buying the peach and lily box.. but its sold out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol oh wellllll


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Sep 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Darn it... I was trying to wait to get paid before buying the peach and lily box.. but its sold out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol oh wellllll


Whoa! That was fast!!! It came out just a few days ago, I think!!!


----------



## princesskelly (Sep 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Whoa! That was fast!!! It came out just a few days ago, I think!!!


it totally did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think it came out last....Thursday or Friday maybe?

I held off to wait for payday, but I guess i waited too long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> would have been nice to get to compare to memebox


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

@galsara  I love Dr G for oily skin!  It did sting a little bit, but after a second, it went away. Then with use, it stopped stinging.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Darn it... I was trying to wait to get paid before buying the peach and lily box.. but its sold out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol oh wellllll


I had emailed Peach and Lily to ask if they would continue selling the box after it was released in mid October, and they emailed me back saying they would be selling it until it sold out and that there was only 24 boxes left. When I posted that, a bunch of the ladies on here purchased the box, so I had a feeling it would sell out quickly. They had also said that it's not going to be a monthly or even regular thing, so I think once people found that out as well they wanted to buy one while it was available.

Is anyone else REALLY glad that the Tuesday and Thursday released were just a one time thing last week? I wonder if they'll release any good boxes tomorrow. ...And I hope the Collabo section being gone means they're going to stop putting all their focus on those darn collabs (and stop collaborating with the same darn person month after month).


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had emailed Peach and Lily to ask if they would continue selling the box after it was released in mid October, and they emailed me back saying they would be selling it until it sold out and that there was only 24 boxes left. When I posted that, a bunch of the ladies on here purchased the box, so I had a feeling it would sell out quickly. They had also said that it's not going to be a monthly or even regular thing, so I think once people found that out as well they wanted to buy one while it was available.
> 
> Is anyone else REALLY glad that the Tuesday and Thursday released were just a one time thing last week? I wonder if they'll release any good boxes tomorrow. ...And I hope the Collabo section being gone means they're going to stop putting all their focus on those darn collabs (and stop collaborating with the same darn person month after month).


Yes I'm glad, last week was a little cray. I need a memebreak! Even though I have 15 memepoints to use, I'm holding out unless there is something I absolutely have to have. 

I read about your defective moisture stick, hope they make it right for you! 5 of my memepoints came because one of my SharaShara Lemon Masks ripped and leaked in my box. I sent them a pic and they got back to me in 4 days with the 5 points, which made me very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw can't believe they asked you for a pic of the broken stick, like that will prove anything. Kinda reminds me of when they asked me to send a pic of my box with the missing macaron lip balm lol.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope that they will cancel the next cutiepie box....


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 30, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Darn it... I was trying to wait to get paid before buying the peach and lily box.. but its sold out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol oh wellllll





fanserviced said:


> Whoa! That was fast!!! It came out just a few days ago, I think!!!


Me too! My husband gets paid monthly--which we both hate with a passion. Today was payday. I was able to add it to my cart, but it wouldn't let me check out, so I literally might have just missed it by minutes. I wrote to them to tell them lots of MUT ladies were interested and I *begged* for a restock, saying I'd even wait to have my box shipped a week or two later just to get it. My big thing is that I came to the Meme party late and I really, really, really want to feel like I get in on this when it first happens so I want that FIRST BOX! Aigh!!!!! Anyway, you are welcome to go beg them on their FB page and via email like I did!!!

ETA: Just wanted to mention, unlike Meme, they actually RESPONDED to my emails, and at least the first email back to me was clearly not cut and pasted. (No, I'm not super harassing them. I actually wrote back when they responded the first time to say thank you and mention how impressed I was that they responded so quickly, even though it was bad news.)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Yes I'm glad, last week was a little cray. I need a memebreak! Even though I have 15 memepoints to use, I'm holding out unless there is something I absolutely have to have.
> 
> I read about your defective moisture stick, hope they make it right for you! 5 of my memepoints came because one of my SharaShara Lemon Masks ripped and leaked in my box. I sent them a pic and they got back to me in 4 days with the 5 points, which made me very happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> btw can't believe they asked you for a pic of the broken stick, like that will prove anything. Kinda reminds me of when they asked me to send a pic of my box with the missing macaron lip balm lol.


I used the missing product photos as an example, but I couldn't remember who mentioned that. I seriously can't help but laugh at how their immediate response to me is always "please take photos of the leakage" and then when I explain something is defective they ask for a photo to "prove it" and they did this with a peeling body mist I purchased from the Memeshop that just did not spray. The nozzle was broken, and they kept asking for photos to show that it was broken. But obviously photos don't show that it just does not work, haha. 

Wow, I have to say I'm really surprised they gave you 5 points for one of those masks. I've heard of people getting 3-4 points for some rather high valued items, but those masks are like $1. I would be more than happy with $5 in points for the moisture stick.

She did say they'd "assess the damage" to "see what is needed to compensate me" so I do think they'll give me points. I'm not going to insist for a replacement, and I'd much rather the points. So hopefully they'll be happy to do so to save that shipping expense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

I also got 5 memepoints for a pinprick in a SharaShara mask. They messaged me asking for the damage and I was like dont worry it was fine just the packaging got a bit gunky and they absolutely insisted I sent photos (I wasnt asking for anything, just letting them knows) so I sent some really crappy photos of a vague stain on the pink box (had thrown away the mask already and cleaned most of it up and I got 5 points.

Dont get me wrong I really appreciate that, but I wasnt expecting it.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I also got 5 memepoints for a pinprick in a SharaShara mask. They messaged me asking for the damage and I was like dont worry it was fine just the packaging got a bit gunky and they absolutely insisted I sent photos (I wasnt asking for anything, just letting them knows) so I sent some really crappy photos of a vague stain on the pink box (had thrown away the mask already and cleaned most of it up and I got 5 points.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I really appreciate that, but I wasnt expecting it.


Memebox is so strange sometimes. I mean they fight about giving out points for legitimate issues, but give out 5 points for a $1 mask when the person isn't really even trying to get anything?

Er, don't get me wrong, I think it's great! I'm just so surprised! 

I actually sent in the email about the moisture stick in a similar manner, because I really thought it would be an issue other people would have. And I didn't expect/care for another stick, and wasn't going to ask for points or anything. But I was really annoyed when it felt like they were sort of giving me attitude and basically telling me they needed proof. A second person came in and started responding to me after the first one just kept referring to leakage though, so I was grateful that the second customer service rep was polite about it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Benefit, body shop, boots, plus any that catch my eye as I am a spoiled girl


As we all should be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />My husband is also a very spoiled boy and is quite well taken care of. I think that's what happens when you don't have children OR a Mother that was a bit lets say, old fashioned with regard to how things are. But my mother in law taught her boys how to take care of their ladies and spoil them a bit too much.

Quietly deleting my other two posts that applied to advent calendars but leaving the above because I think it kind of applies to all of us gals in relationships perhaps in one way or another with regard to our Memebox addictions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I used the missing product photos as an example, but I couldn't remember who mentioned that. I seriously can't help but laugh at how their immediate response to me is always "please take photos of the leakage" and then when I explain something is defective they ask for a photo to "prove it" and they did this with a peeling body mist I purchased from the Memeshop that just did not spray. The nozzle was broken, and they kept asking for photos to show that it was broken. But obviously photos don't show that it just does not work, haha.
> 
> Wow, I have to say I'm really surprised they gave you 5 points for one of those masks. I've heard of people getting 3-4 points for some rather high valued items, but those masks are like $1. I would be more than happy with $5 in points for the moisture stick.
> 
> She did say they'd "assess the damage" to "see what is needed to compensate me" so I do think they'll give me points. I'm not going to insist for a replacement, and I'd much rather the points. So hopefully they'll be happy to do so to save that shipping expense.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lolol that's so funny, how do you show a broken nozzle...with a photo burst? I guess a video would do it but it seems so silly!

Yes I'm very surprised and impressed with how they handled this. Hopefully they give you some decent points as well. I hope they keep this up. CS experiences like these make me want to keep buying from them. Oh and my CSR had a name starting with "F" not an "L" for a change lol.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I also got 5 memepoints for a pinprick in a SharaShara mask. They messaged me asking for the damage and I was like dont worry it was fine just the packaging got a bit gunky and they absolutely insisted I sent photos (I wasnt asking for anything, just letting them knows) so I sent some really crappy photos of a vague stain on the pink box (had thrown away the mask already and cleaned most of it up and I got 5 points.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I really appreciate that, but I wasnt expecting it.


That's nice they gave you the points for that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The hole in my mask was shaped like a "V". I suspect that from the way it was packed, it was torn by the corner of one of the boxes packed with it. If they just put a little bubble wrap, it would help but maybe it's just easier for them to compensate the ones that do rip with some points.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Lolol that's so funny, how do you show a broken nozzle...with a photo burst? I guess a video would do it but it seems so silly!
> 
> Yes I'm very surprised and impressed with how they handled this. Hopefully they give you some decent points as well. I hope they keep this up. CS experiences like these make me want to keep buying from them. Oh and my CSR had a name starting with "F" not an "L" for a change lol.


I know! Someone mentioned taking a video for the moisture stick, and I couldn't stop laughing at the idea of just sitting there trying to twist it up and down in front of a camera for a couple of minutes. And imagine having to sit there and try to spray a spray bottle that does not work? 

The really amusing part to me though is, if I were actually lying about that, how easy would that be to fake? And if someone received an item and claimed it was missing, all they would have to do is remove it to take a photo of the rest of the box our shop order.

ETA: An F name?! I think that's a new one!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Someone is gonna hug and help my heart heal soon. I'll reveal that someone in about 11 days from now I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This makes my heart smile, Marjolein. It will help heal your heart, and you alone know why I say this, with every hug and walk and cuddle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


flushblush said:


> How does everyone feel about the Skincare Elixir box? I keep _almost_ pulling the trigger. It sounds like it could be the box of toners/essences/ampoules that I've been hoping for, but a little voice is telling me to wait.


I feel the same. I have so much skincare "stuff" do I really need elixir? I already plan on using wrinkle cream on my entire body all winter but when is enough, enough?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Jane George said:


> Lol I have very long, very thick and curly hair so I am upset as I will only get one application, although I may mix it with my macadamia oil hair treatment and get two... One of my fave products ever


Is this the Kerasys Cherry Blossom? I keep on looking for this in my local market because they have a dozen different types of this brand. I need to figure out what you're taking about if it's that's awesome, I'm all about the hair products.


----------



## sayswhoo (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! Someone mentioned taking a video for the moisture stick, and I couldn't stop laughing at the idea of just sitting there trying to twist it up and down in front of a camera for a couple of minutes. And imagine having to sit there and try to spray a spray bottle that does not work?
> 
> The really amusing part to me though is, if I were actually lying about that, how easy would that be to fake? And if someone received an item and claimed it was missing, all they would have to do is remove it to take a photo of the rest of the box our shop order.
> 
> ETA: An F name?! I think that's a new one!


Those videos would be hilarious! Maybe you could do ASMR versions lol!  :rotfl:

Amusing is the word...guess we just have to take the pics (even tho they don't really prove anything) and laugh about it.


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

1004 lab cherry blossom hair treatment from h and b one


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 30, 2014)

This is really odd.. My RRS order  (register mail) was shipped a day later than my Cooling Care from Memebox (express mail), it was held up by customs for further inspection and released today. Now it's enroute to me.. All the while my express mail memebox is still enroute from Korea to Canada.... Isn't it supposed to be faster?? :blink2:


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox is so strange sometimes. I mean they fight about giving out points for legitimate issues, but give out 5 points for a $1 mask when the person isn't really even trying to get anything?
> 
> Er, don't get me wrong, I think it's great! I'm just so surprised!
> 
> I actually sent in the email about the moisture stick in a similar manner, because I really thought it would be an issue other people would have. And I didn't expect/care for another stick, and wasn't going to ask for points or anything. But I was really annoyed when it felt like they were sort of giving me attitude and basically telling me they needed proof. A second person came in and started responding to me after the first one just kept referring to leakage though, so I was grateful that the second customer service rep was polite about it.


You don't email Memebox unless you're looking for something, and really putting up a fight to get 5 measley memepoints, which is why that made no sense, they give people a very hard time for stuff like that.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> This is really odd.. My RRS order  (register mail) was shipped a day later than my Cooling Care from Memebox (express mail), it was held up by customs for further inspection and released today. Now it's enroute to me.. All the while my express mail memebox is still enroute from Korea to Canada.... Isn't it supposed to be faster?? :blink2:


I've had this happen before too lol. It's all quite strange, I stopped trying to figure Memebox out.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

I seriously can not stop laughing.

I had two KoreaDepart items that arrived damaged/defective. I just got a response from KoreaDepart about it...Asking me to take photos as proof they arrived damage. And they then asked me to explain what the issues were (after I sent in about a paragraph each for the two items that I received damaged/defective). 

@ In all fairness, not everyone is after something when they email Memebox about issues.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I seriously can not stop laughing.
> 
> I had two KoreaDepart items that arrived damaged/defective. I just got a response from KoreaDepart about it...Asking me to take photos as proof they arrived damage. And they then asked me to explain what the issues were (after I sent in about a paragraph each for the two items that I received damaged/defective).
> 
> @ In all fairness, not everyone is after something when they email Memebox about issues.



@@cfisher - really? because I never expected anything when emailing Memebox, and never got anything, so I guess that's pretty fair to say that.


----------



## engawa (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I seriously can not stop laughing.
> 
> I had two KoreaDepart items that arrived damaged/defective. I just got a response from KoreaDepart about it...Asking me to take photos as proof they arrived damage. And they then asked me to explain what the issues were (after I sent in about a paragraph each for the two items that I received damaged/defective).
> 
> @ In all fairness, not everyone is after something when they email Memebox about issues.


I had an item missing in my TesterKorea order and I was asked to take pictures. HAHA Take pictures of what?? So I took pictures of everything else except for the missing item and they were fine with it and refunded me. I think that maybe its just part of the protocol, they need pictures of everything.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

engawa said:


> I had an item missing in my TesterKorea order and I was asked to take pictures. HAHA Take pictures of what?? So I took pictures of everything else except for the missing item and they were fine with it and refunded me. I think that maybe its just part of the protocol, they need pictures of everything.


Some Ebay sellers do that as well, its understandable, I mean, I would want pictures too.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You don't email Memebox unless you're looking for something, and really putting up a fight to get 5 measley memepoints, which is why that made no sense, they give people a very hard time for stuff like that.


Actually people do 'email without looking for something' I mentioned the leak in my review which I sent and they came to me asking for more pictures, and when I said it didnt matter nothing was harmed they insisted I send pictures for their own records/packaging issues etc. I can find the exact wording.

Not everyone is emailing begging for points....


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Okay their email to me:

Hi,



> We are so sorry about your mask!
> We hope the rest of items in your order are not damaged.Could you please send us photos of your package so we can report the leakage and continue the process? Thank you so much for your understanding.
> 
> Cheers,
> Memebox Global Team


My response:



> Hello!
> 
> No nothing else was damaged! I just threw out some of the boxes that were a bit soggy, products were fine! I have already used the mask so that it didnt dry out and there is only a small stain on the outer box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its not bad enough to photograph  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## engawa (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Some Ebay sellers do that as well, its understandable, I mean, I would want pictures too.


Yeah. I feel bad for sellers some times because it's so easy to be taken advantage of. Even if they did get the item, they can just not take a picture of it and claim it's missing and of course Ebay will side with them.

As a buyer though....I'm more than happy. I purchased something from a Japanese seller in August and still haven't received it. Her mailing option doesn't include a tracking number so who knows where it is. She had to refund me my money back even though it might still be in mail-limbo somewhere.


----------



## engawa (Sep 30, 2014)

@@marliepanda wow is that even Memebox?!?! I'm impressed. Hope they keep it up!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

engawa said:


> @@marliepanda wow is that even Memebox?!?! I'm impressed. Hope they keep it up!


Yup a rep called Fatisha! (you know Im not making it up as I coudnt make up that name!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Yup a rep called Fatisha! (you know Im not making it up as I coudnt make up that name!)


No one said you were making it up.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> No one said you were making it up.


I think sometimes humour gets lost in text...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Actually people do 'email without looking for something' I mentioned the leak in my review which I sent and they came to me asking for more pictures, and when I said it didnt matter nothing was harmed they insisted I send pictures for their own records/packaging issues etc. I can find the exact wording.
> 
> Not everyone is emailing begging for points....


Yeah, if I really loved the smell of the moisture stick and didn't have a second Moisture Surge box, then I would have liked to get a replacement. But I had no interest in a third one, and I really did not think they'd offer me points. But considering that the stick malfunctioning definitely wasn't something that occurred during transit, I really did think it was an issue that most likely some other people may have. And I did email them to just politely let them know that mine was defective, I in no way implied I wanted anything and even just told them I just wanted to let them know.

When I was rather rudely responded to in a particular unfriendly manner by the first customer service rep, who didn't even read any of what I had to say...That's when I decided I would in fact take the photo and accept any sort of compensation they offered.

I've received one damaged item ever in a Memebox before (the other item I received defective was a Memeshop order and yes I took a photo because it was a $14 item and I did want a replacement) and I sent them an email to let them know. It was basically an issue of something being very poorly packaged and inevitably being damaged in transit. I sent them an email to let them know and just said that they should be careful with the other packages. It was in the beginning of my Memedays, but when told I could take a photo (no inconvenience, really) and they could offer some sort of compensation, I just didn't bother to respond. It wasn't an item I was really interested in, and gave it to someone in my family who just put it in another container.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Actually people do 'email without looking for something' I mentioned the leak in my review which I sent and they came to me asking for more pictures, and when I said it didnt matter nothing was harmed they insisted I send pictures for their own records/packaging issues etc. I can find the exact wording.
> 
> Not everyone is emailing begging for points....


Who exactly are those people "Begging" for points? You know this? I'm curious, because you seem to assume a lot about people, and you must know that there's people "begging" for points, which is such a huge assumption. Lots of people including yourself like you stated, email Memebox about damaged items, regardless of them looking for points or not, I think people who have had broken vials, and broken products, should be refunded in Memepoints, its only right, so begging has nothing to do with it.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Who exactly are those people "Begging" for points? You know this? I'm curious, because you seem to assume a lot about people, and you must know that there's people "begging" for points, which is such a huge assumption.


Sorry but back off. You do this all the time, start something then act all innocent when people rebuke you. This is the third time you have done this that I have seen, and I'm not the only one noticing.

YOU were the one that said, and I quote



> You don't email Memebox unless you're looking for something, and really putting up a fight to get 5 measley memepoints, which is why that made no sense, they give people a very hard time for stuff like that


You do actually. I was not looking for anything and they came to me asking me for information.   No one put up a fight for anything.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Sorry but back off. You do this all the time, start something then act all innocent when people rebuke you. This is the third time you have done this that I have seen, and I'm not the only one noticing.
> 
> YOU were the one that said, and I quote
> 
> You do actually. I was not looking for anything and they came to me asking me for information.   No one put up a fight for anything.


What are talking about? Starting something is different than viewing my opinion, this is not high school - Seriously you just said people beg for points, therefore you assume such things. You need to tone down you're aggressiveness. This is a forum where everybody comes to talk, not just you, if you don't like things being asked, than don't say things that you will regret. I'm not going to just sit back and take you're little stabs here and there, its un called for.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> What are talking about? - Seriously you just said people beg for points, therefore you assume such things.


And what exactly were you implying when you said 'no one emails memebox unless you are looking for something' in response to someone commenting about the fact I got 5 points for, in my opinion, a non issue.

I'm not even going to argue with you. Theres no point.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> And what exactly were you implying when you said 'no one emails memebox unless you are looking for something' in response to someone commenting about the fact I got 5 points for, in my opinion, a non issue.
> 
> I'm not even going to argue with you. Theres no point.


Good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you can stop with the little jabs here in there, which would be a refreshing change.

- In regards to the above comment, I never email Memebox about my damaged items, therefore Im not looking for something, why? because that's me nor do I have the time.

You completely take things the wrong way and attack.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you can stop with the little jabs here in there, which would be a refreshing change.
> 
> Thanks.


Hahahaha I'm not the one editting my responses. Shame the little 'edited' tabs give you away...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

I am genuinely confused right now.

When @@marliepanda said "Not everyone is begging for points" I think she (along with myself) were under the impression that you were trying to say that people only email Memebox if they want something, which is what you seemed to be implying. Your original response to me even just said "Really?" when I said not everyone was trying to get something when they message Memebox. 

Unless I'm missing something here, MarliePanda was just agreeing with me in saying that.

I don't think either of us in any way tried to imply that people are trying to scam Memebox for points, or message them over every tiny insignificant issue in an attempt to get points or any other sort of compensation.


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hahahaha I'm not the one editting my responses. Shame the little 'edited' tabs give you away...


Editing because I'm adding stuff, and there you go again with more jabs, and again, what gives me away? What assumptions are you assuming now? - Just stop with the assumptions please and the stabs and jabs.

Thank you.


----------



## tulosai (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not a mod or anything but I'm respectfully asking can we please stop the back and forth? It all comes to my inbox and (again respectfully) I don't feel like it's necessary for me to see it nor do I want to.  We have a message function for people who want to banter back and forth. We're mostly all just here for the happymeme! chat, right?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I got lots of points today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> on all my accounts "we miss you" 2 points xD very usefull xD

Also just bought a Memebox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Scared my $5 off coupon code would go "bad" tomorrow xD

bought the Memebox special #62 Tea Tree Cosmetics couldn't go wrong there right. Everybody needs som Tea tree when winter comes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also that Halloween spoiler is awesome, love the color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

night night &lt;3


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Every single one of us that posts in here has the time to spend a minute emailing Memebox about an issue. And at that point if we choose to spend another minute re-explaining everything and taking a photo quickly to send them, who cares? It's no huge loss of time or effort, and a lot of people think that 3 minutes is worth it if they get a replacement item or points towards a future purchase.

I make a comfortable income, but $5 savings on a future order or a replacement for a $10-$40 item is worth a few minutes of my time. Seems like a better use of time than spending time writing a few posts.

And considering that a lot of us purchase a lot of boxes, those things add up quite a bit over time.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am genuinely confused right now.
> 
> When @@marliepanda said "Not everyone is begging for points" I think she (along with myself) were under the impression that you were trying to say that people only email Memebox if they want something, which is what you seemed to be implying. Your original response to me even just said "Really?" when I said not everyone was trying to get something when they message Memebox.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making me realise my mind is not completely turned around...

The fact Memebox a) read my review and actually noted issues, and B) came to me to ask for more info, even when told there was really no issue (no proper damage and no items 'lost') I feel deserves some credit. Maybe I got a good rep but it shows they are out there.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Every single one of us that posts in here has the time to spend a minute emailing Memebox about an issue. And at that point if we choose to spend another minute re-explaining everything and taking a photo quickly to send them, who cares? It's no huge loss of time or effort, and a lot of people think that 3 minutes is worth it if they get a replacement item or points towards a future purchase.
> 
> I make a comfortable income, but $5 savings on a future order or a replacement for a $10-$40 item is worth a few minutes of my time. Seems like a better use of time than spending time writing a few posts.
> 
> And considering that a lot of us purchase a lot of boxes, those things add up quite a bit over time.


If it means theyre going to maybe fix some packaging issues (I think I saw another girl with a ripped lemon mask so I assume it was also from Naked24, so maybe a bad batch from Shara Shara (mine was seriously a pin hole, as if a pin had gone through but only one side, hard to see how Memebox would have done that, maybe with some sort of stapler, who knows) its worth 20 seconds of my time to snap a picture for them. Not a big deal


----------



## Jane George (Sep 30, 2014)

sorry I think started this a few days ago with my mouldy product... I have to admit most things don't get reported when I have issues but that one had to


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Sep 30, 2014)

*My mind is playing tricks on me...*

Checked my email just now and omg I got memebox email!! yay!!

nope just the standard "Memebox: New Order invoice" XD haha right so I totally forgot I just bought a memebox!

time to sleep! xD


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Thank you for making me realise my mind is not completely turned around...
> 
> The fact Memebox a) read my review and actually noted issues, and B) came to me to ask for more info, even when told there was really no issue (no proper damage and no items 'lost') I feel deserves some credit. Maybe I got a good rep but it shows they are out there.


The first rep was really not reading what I said before responding, and then was particularly rude (and I tend to avoid putting any sort of emotion into words online to avoid misunderstandings) but she even used either the word prove or proof in a rather rudely written message. I was thrilled with the next customer service rep that swooped in, who was really friendly and just explained that they wanted to see how much damage there was so they would know how to compensate me.

I really thought it was amazing they were so generous with you over that mask, and I really love the idea that they'll be so accommodating to issues in the future. I definitely am starting to think it mostly depends on which customer service rep you get! 

Also, how frustrating that they're giving out points to people that haven't made purchases lately, and ignoring VIP's and their frequent customers? I really think they should just give out those same points to all customers, at the very least.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Haha I really did not want to send a picture as I was like 'this is seriously embarassing sending a picture of a SLIGHTLY stained box' which had mostly dried out. If I could post the pics without hosting them I would put them on here, they show basically nothing as I received it on Saturday and didnt get a response til Monday and it had dried out.

But they seemed keen and if it means they package different so more expensive items don't get damaged then great.

And yeah I guess different reps happen with all companies, or even having all good reps but some having a bad day. Just wanted to put an alternative spin on it as I certainly don't believe 'Memebox' has bad customer service. Maybe some bad reps, who copy paste, maybe don't have 100% grasp on English' but Ive had some killer copy pastes from Western companies such as ASOS etc. Sometimes trying to explain an issue to any CS rep is like banging your head on a brick wall


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

@@marliepanda The four times I've emailed Memebox about an issue with an item, I got the same customer service rep, which is why I think I was annoyed. The four times I've received a defective/damaged item (and the one time an item was just missing from my order), she responding with no indication that she had read what I said, asking for photos of the leak and photos of the other items damaged, then asking for me to explain my situation. I don't know if it's just some sort of fluke that she responded to all of my emails (it seems so), but I just wish they had someone assigned to damaged/defective/missing items that did have a clearer understanding of those situations, who was trained to deal with those situations.

It would just be nice not to have to go back and forth over such matters, and those situations do seem to happen a fair bit.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Want me to hook you up with Fatisha?


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Want me to hook you up with Fatisha?


Someone else already stepped in for the last issue.

But the next time I have an issue I'm going to be so tempted to write something like "Please direct this message to Fatisha or Lauren."


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

The ad for the CutiePie2 box is permanently plastered to the right of this thread.

Is it just me, or is that the only ad they're showing in this thread?

Memebox clearly doesn't realize we're not their target audience for that box.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone else already stepped in for the last issue.
> 
> But the next time I have an issue I'm going to be so tempted to write something like "Please direct this message to Fatisha or Lauren."


Luna used to be awesome for me but she seems to have dissapeared.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The ad for the CutiePie2 box is permanently plastered to the right of this thread.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that the only ad they're showing in this thread?
> 
> Memebox clearly doesn't realize we're not their target audience for that box.



Its wavering between that and the Pullano collab to me.

And give them a break @@cfisher, they got about 4500 to shift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I think Luna was one of the amazing customer service reps that came in and saved the day with a bunch of my old issues, then just vanished. Is that her?! Where is she?! Why'd she leave us?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's only showing me the CutiePie2 one. I wonder if there's also 5,000+ of the Pullano box? 

And more importantly...Are they going to stock up on 5,000 of the next CutiePie box? Haha


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! I think Luna was one of the amazing customer service reps that came in and saved the day with a bunch of my old issues, then just vanished. Is that her?! Where is she?! Why'd she leave us?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's only showing me the CutiePie2 one. I wonder if there's also 5,000+ of the Pullano box?
> 
> And more importantly...Are they going to stock up on 5,000 of the next CutiePie box? Haha


Dya think they maybe just pick a new name out of a hat every Monday. Would explain why they all have 'non Korean' names (though call centres do that here) and why you can never get back in touch with the same person hahah


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Dya think they maybe just pick a new name out of a hat every Monday. Would explain why they all have 'non Korean' names (though call centres do that here) and why you can never get back in touch with the same person hahah


I know a lot of companies make employees select new names for international customer service positions. Part of me wonders if they change their names on occasion, but part of me also thinks it could just be that they don't last there long.

It's always the best customer service reps that seem to vanish suddenly though.

Or maybe Lauren is really Luna?! Maybe half the L name girls are the same person, that would explain a LOT, haha.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

I know that one of my CS reps is located in the USA - I was emailing her on another issue and when she responded to me on it, she mentioned that she had personally packed my eyeshadow order here.  So, I do think that the CS reps do double duty in the shipping room.

Missha USA is like that as well - the only CS rep there packaged my items!!  lol


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

I've had Luna, Fatisha, LC (who signed all her messages XOXO, had her twice), Affiliate Agent (only name given haha) Bella (who was a bit confused) Jill, Lucy 

Maybe theres actually not that many?

For various reasons, point reviews, cancellation, cute wishlist and princess box points and a tracking number. (looks like ive contacted them loads hahah)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I've had Luna, Fatisha, LC (who signed all her messages XOXO, had her twice), Affiliate Agent (only name given haha) Bella (who was a bit confused) Jill, Lucy
> 
> Maybe theres actually not that many?
> 
> For various reasons, point reviews, cancellation, cute wishlist and princess box points and a tracking number. (looks like ive contacted them loads hahah)


I'm horrible with the L names, but I know there was a few times I had other L names that messaged me once, then I never heard from them (or saw anyone mention them) again.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the feeling those aren't their real names.....reminds me of Game of Thrones, when the Unsullied had to pick a new name daily (before Dany freed them...)


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the feeling those aren't their real names.....reminds me of Game of Thrones, when the Unsullied had to pick a new name daily (before Dany freed them...)


Yeah...I wonder if anyone even really thinks it is their real names.

I think all the L's gave them away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

Wanted:  Bright and hard working young people, who want to take part of a growing, fast paced glamorous K-Beauty company!   Main Qualification:  First Name must begin with the letter L


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So September has been and gone without a new milk or snail box, hoping for those this month!


----------



## Andi B (Sep 30, 2014)

I wish they'd do another Bubble Pop box...I think they could do so much more with that theme a second time around!


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I wish they'd do another Bubble Pop box...I think they could do so much more with that theme a second time around!


Oh yep thats the one box thats still in my wishlist that I have missed!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm surprised they haven't done another milk box, it was a huge success and people still rave about it and beg for more restocks of it. And there's SO MANY products that would fit...We keep seeing milk products in lots of other boxes too! 

Bubble Pop 2 would be great as well.

I'm really curious to see what they release tonight.


----------



## seachange (Sep 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the feeling those aren't their real names.....reminds me of Game of Thrones, when the Unsullied had to pick a new name daily (before Dany freed them...)


Here, In Australia, on most documents along with your legal name, you can provide "preferred" name &amp; you can use this name in business correspondance.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Sep 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm surprised they haven't done another milk box, it was a huge success and people still rave about it and beg for more restocks of it. And there's SO MANY products that would fit...We keep seeing milk products in lots of other boxes too!
> 
> Bubble Pop 2 would be great as well.
> 
> I'm really curious to see what they release tonight.


I would buy a Milk 2 box in a heartbeat.   I've been sad about missing the Milk box for months.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> I would buy a Milk 2 box in a heartbeat.   I've been sad about missing the Milk box for months.


I won the Jackpot box the morning that someone on here told me about a milk/whole grains/oriental medicine restock. I bought all 3, and was spazzing out all day about it.

I still remember that as "the day I got the milk restock."

They really need to do a Milk 2 already. Come on Memespies, I'll even avoid using a coupon or points, I'll buy multiples at full price. I'm basically throwing my money at you!


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel like there were so many boxes I bought this past month that I barely even remember...does that ever happen to anyone? hahaha

I just read my list of purchased boxes and said, "dessert box?...did that even exist???" I bought a box that I don't even remember being a box in the first place! 

I'm actually excited for the CPM box to arrive so I can see what the ~*mystery gift*~ is. 

*fingers crossed for no nailpolish box leftovers*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I feel like there were so many boxes I bought this past month that I barely even remember...does that ever happen to anyone? hahaha
> 
> I just read my list of purchased boxes and said, "dessert box?...did that even exist???" I bought a box that I don't even remember being a box in the first place!
> 
> ...


I just received the K-Style #2 today, and never knew I even ordered it &lt;_&lt;


----------



## UberClaire (Sep 30, 2014)

Forgive me for being relatively new, but around what time do new boxes get posted?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Forgive me for being relatively new, but around what time do new boxes get posted?



Memebox normally releases boxes on monday, wednesday and friday (last week was a major exception - they released boxes monday thru friday!)

If you are signed up for their newsletter:

If you are a VIP, you get an email in the wee hours of the morning (or at least for me it is - I am on the USA East Coast, so EST) with the special discounts for a very limited time period

If you watch this thread, folks will post those links here, as so far, memebox has not restricted the sales to the VIP discount to just VIP's

Around noon to 3pm EST, memebox will send out another newsletter to the non-VIP members, with the links to the boxes.  By now, the discount is gone.

Tuesdays and Thursdays they announce sales in their memeshop


----------



## Zaralis (Sep 30, 2014)

My idiot postie left a parcel pickup card this morning.

I was home, he didn't even knock although the car was right there in the driveway but instead took the time to fill out the card BY HAND and leave it on the door step.

Now I have to put on clothes that aren't pyjamas and walk around to the post office.

What a jerk. I want my global 15!


----------



## crazysweet (Sep 30, 2014)

When do you get notification for making VIP? I am pretty sure I made VIP in September but I haven't received anything yet -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (not that I am too excited about being a VIP if most of the perks are gone)


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> When do you get notification for making VIP? I am pretty sure I made VIP in September but I haven't received anything yet -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (not that I am too excited about being a VIP if most of the perks are gone)


Around the first few days of the month.  I got my notice for september on the 3rd..


----------



## Bunbunny (Sep 30, 2014)

I've got Snail Cosmetics, No Makeup Makeup, and Miracle Masks sitting at the post office for me! Happy day. If only I had time to pick it up anytime this week. Maybe Saturday. I'm _so_ excited for No Makeup Makeup.

Then I have six or seven boxes coming after this... what have I done? I need to buy a separate storage unit for everything soon. I'm scared to look at all the boxes I have collected under my desk.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Sep 30, 2014)

Did any other affiliates get two different 4 digit codes this month?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 30, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did any other affiliates get two different 4 digit codes this month?


yes, but it didn't matter.  It didn't count twice.

I wish memebox would stop giving out these different codes.  First, it is confusing.  Once you use a 4 digit code for the month, you cannot use another 4 digit code for that month.  Second, if someone doesn't go thru the affiliate link but still uses the code, the affiliate doesn't get the commission.  Just give us all the same code and promote the links.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 30, 2014)

Has anyone run into trouble with their Thumbs Up box? I tried to cancel it at some point, but was told it was too late, and even received notification that it was shipped (but the tracking does not show on the page, and when I looked up the number it does not work). I emailed them and was told they didn't see that I had ordered the box. 

Did anyone not receive their box after trying to cancel it? I'm wondering if they did cancel it after all.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick hello and post.

I was out of town for the past week and essentially offline for the most part.

(hence my radio silence)

I did however manage to keep up w/ the new Meme releases and purchase 6 boxes while I was gone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I came home yesterday I was greeted by 5 boxes of awesomeness.

This was a seriously great round of boxes.

1. Honey Box (love it...never got the first one but super happy w/ this)

2. Whole Grains 2 (I may even like this one better than the original)

3. Moisture Surge (looks great. a super useful box)

4. OMG 2 (I love this box! It was a sleeper hit in my opinion. I don't think it's very OMG, but then again I think I am too jaded at this point for anything to be OMG. But it is a really good box on it's own.)

I also got my Soy Bio Lumpoule thanksgiving special set.

Thank you @@Saffyra and @ for the most excellent enabling!

I am just mad about that ampoule! I wish I bought 2 sets. It was such an insane deal.

Hope everyone is doing well.

I have not even attempted to catch up on this massive thread.

So if there are any major headlines, please let me know!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I don't know what the Thanksgiving deal was, or at least I forget now what it was. But there is another sale on them right now, with a couple of additional items in the series. 

http://us.memebox.com/on-sale/fermented-series#.VCt9ifldUkc


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick hello and post.
> 
> ...


Yay welcome back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There wasn't a whole lot that you missed...some bickering, some complaining about customer service, some complaining about the collab boxes...you know, the typical Memebox Thread stuff! LOL

You got some good boxes! I agree- OMG 2 was awesome!! I am obsessed with my volcanic roller ball thingy! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LisaLeah I don't know what the Thanksgiving deal was, or at least I forget now what it was. But there is another sale on them right now, with a couple of additional items in the series.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/on-sale/fermented-series#.VCt9ifldUkc


This was it! This is the set I purchased. It's awesome.

Thank you for finding it. I didn't see it on the Memesite earlier.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess I wasn't paying very close attention, I didn't realize the Thanksgiving one had the two other items! How strange that they'd put it on sale so closely together. At least now you can grab a backup if needed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> This was it! This is the set I purchased. It's awesome.
> 
> Thank you for finding it. I didn't see it on the Memesite earlier.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


I'm seriously loving mine still.  I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yay welcome back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There wasn't a whole lot that you missed...some bickering, some complaining about customer service, some complaining about the collab boxes...you know, the typical Memebox Thread stuff! LOL
> 
> You got some good boxes! I agree- OMG 2 was awesome!! I am obsessed with my volcanic roller ball thingy! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the welcome and the crib notes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got to say, I have a renewed sense of meme appreciation.

When they create a good box, there is just nothing like it in terms of value, quality, innovation and overall fun-ness.  (and I got to say, the vast majority of boxes have been really good!)

I haven't tried the roller ball thingy yet, but it looks fabulous.

Haven't had time to dig into the box and play yet.

Question...does anyone know the difference between a "solution" and an "essence"? I am asking specifically about the Syn-ake product in that box.

Mine was the solution and I am not sure when in the routine to use it and if I would use an essence afterwards? etc...


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I guess I wasn't paying very close attention, I didn't realize the Thanksgiving one had the two other items! How strange that they'd put it on sale so closely together. At least now you can grab a backup if needed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, that is what scares me, it's too easy to grab a back up now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If we get some points in the next few days I will take it as a sign.

And if we don't, then I will find another sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This stuff is seriously great!



Saffyra said:


> I'm seriously loving mine still.  I hope you love it as much as I do!


Big fat major huge honking love!

I've used up the 2 ampoules we got in the global box already, and adored what they did. And they lasted a good long time I must say.

I also have the soap from I think the fermented 2 box?

I typically am not a soap on the face person, but I adore what it does and how it feels. It tightens (in a firming kind of way) yet leaves skin super smooth.

So thank you!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I also got my Soy Bio Lumpoule thanksgiving special set. Thank you @@Saffyra and @fanserviced for the most excellent enabling!


OHHH I'm so happy that we could help lead you into such good temptation. Urgh--that's such a nice set.


----------



## ellabella10 (Oct 1, 2014)

I used to Missha Super Aqua cream at night post pregnancy and during the Australian winter because my skin got crazy dry.  I can't use it during the day though, as its too heavy and my makeup falls off.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks for the welcome and the crib notes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got to say, I have a renewed sense of meme appreciation.
> 
> ...


When in doubt, just go lightest to heaviest product. I switch stuff into my routine all the time that should probably used elsewhere, but it works for me! Perfect example is that I go: oil cleanse, cream cleanse, booster, toner, aha gel exfoliator, and then sheet mask. After my sheet mask, I use another gentle watery essence/toning water-type product to remove the residue left over from my masks and to add some extra oompf (also to use up all the zillions of products I have LOL) and while that's probably not a typical thing for most routines, it works for me! 

I would test out the consistency and see what it's similar to and go from there on where to put it in your routine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

My friend bought us a bunch of the Missha face masks from the US store, and I tried the Aloe one tonight--it seemed a little more burn-y than other masks I've tried. Has anyone ever tried these and had a similar experience?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> My friend bought us a bunch of the Missha face masks from the US store, and I tried the Aloe one tonight--it seemed a little more burn-y than other masks I've tried. Has anyone ever tried these and had a similar experience?


I was afraid to buy the Missha masks because someone told me they had an alcohol base, was that what did it perhaps?

I can't use The Face Shop's original line of sheet masks for that exact reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was afraid to buy the Missha masks because someone told me they had an alcohol base, was that what did it perhaps?
> 
> I can't use The Face Shop's original line of sheet masks for that exact reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We didn't do research beforehand, but I'd believe it. It wasn't enough to make me tear it off in pain, just tingled more than usual. I guess I'll try another one in a few days and see if I get a similar reaction. At least they were cheap!


----------



## Liv (Oct 1, 2014)

Two new boxes are out! They indeed did the Empties box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

New VIP boxes: 

Memebox Empties: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/74-memebox-empties

Green Food: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip-promo/64-green-food-cosmetics


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

I think I've decided I should get all the food related boxes...hmmm Green Food.


----------



## Liv (Oct 1, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I'm a little late on the topic, but I see you also have the Dewytree 7 cut facial cream. I use it every day and it's really moisturizing; if that is what you are after, this one might be a really good choice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Will someone remind me where I might find the Empties suggestions? Was it Facebook or Instagram?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Will someone remind me where I might find the Empties suggestions? Was it Facebook or Instagram?


I saw it on FB.


----------



## Liv (Oct 1, 2014)

It was on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@Liv Thank you! I'm going to go take a look and see if there's anything interesting in there.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm so glad I was right about the empties being a separate box from Super Luckybox, now I'm insanely excited about the Super Luckybox.

....Now, ...is the empties box worth a risk?

I better go check that post and browse through it.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

Green food sounds so tempting...its like a mix of superfood and organic idea. Anyone picking any up today? Tuesday releases are so random. Are they changing things up to 2x a week now?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Green food sounds so tempting...its like a mix of superfood and organic idea. Anyone picking any up today? Tuesday releases are so random. Are they changing things up to 2x a week now?


I think Monday they just didn't release anything because of the collab box thing. 

I definitely want the Green Food box, but I'm still trying to decide between whether or not I should get the value set with the empties.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think Monday they just didn't release anything because of the collab box thing.
> 
> I definitely want the Green Food box, but I'm still trying to decide between whether or not I should get the value set with the empties.


yeah...coz green is $26 but empties is a superbox. Hmm..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 1, 2014)

Nope I'm not buying that's the no buy still working for me


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok here's the empties list, some people who won suggested more than one product, and we don't even know if they are taking products from the winners, but here's what the winners suggested.

Ibelivyu Cube Sparkling Sugar Scrub

A.True Darjeeling First Anti-wrinkle Cream
Rasmosu Collagen Ampoule
RiRe Luxe auto gel eyeliners
Enesti Rice &amp; Milk Foaming Cleanser
Witch’s Pouch POPO Lipstick and Angel Liptint
Dewytree Real Collagen Nutrition Serum or Powder Wash or Aqua Whip Hug Foam Cleanser
The Grinif Toner
Angel moist wrap steam cream by Secret Key
CC Cream Banila or LeeJiHam Tea Tree 90 Essence


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> yeah...coz green is $26 but empties is a superbox. Hmm..


I hope that it being a Superbox is a sign of them including high value items. Like the green tea essence and such. 

@@Kelly Silva Thank you! I'm not really interested in much at all of that list. I wish we knew if the winners of the photo contest had anything to do with the actual products that will be included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hope that it being a Superbox is a sign of them including high value items. Like the green tea essence and such.


I think the LJH was a deluxe sized all the while (not full-sized unless purchased from shop). I do think the LJH *might *make a comeback considering their partnership for the latest sale. And yes, I was soooo relieved the Super LB is a separate entity. Hopefully it will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Regardless, thumbs up, super LB and this empties are all supposedly Luckyboxes for previous products. Now its a gamble we should take, unless we are rich enough for all three.

edit: clarification


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think the LJH was a deluxe sized all the while (not full-sized unless purchased from shop). I do think the LJH *might *make a comeback considering their partnership for the latest sale. And yes, I was soooo relieved the Super LB is a separate entity. Hopefully it will be better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Regardless, thumbs up, super LB and this empties are all supposedly Luckyboxes for previous products. Now its a gamble we should take, unless we are rich enough for all three.
> 
> edit: clarification


This is SO tough. I'm not interested in most of the suggestions (or they're things I already have) but the only item there's two requests for so far is the one item that really want to see in another box, the 7 seconds masks. 

I fear I'll end up getting this box hoping for that one item, which is BEYOND silly. 

I think I'm looking forward to the Super Luckybox the most, but the fact it's the regular Memebox price sort of makes me wonder.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

@@ceredonia Thank you!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 1, 2014)

@@cfisher PM'ed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

If anyone else needs VIP coupon codes I won't be using mine! (the 10% and 15% off ones)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

Would someone mind sending me a six digit code? I can't find any that work! Sad face!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Would someone mind sending me a six digit code? I can't find any that work! Sad face!


Seems like Sept codes are invalid now. Okay...the wait begins.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Seems like Sept codes are invalid now. Okay...the wait begins.


Ugh I waited, and now I will need to wait longer.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

I was worried that they might expire at midnight PST. 

I missed by 3 minutes, but it still worked.

Why am I not surprised they take the codes for $150 orders, but not $5 off any order?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

I wonder what makes them decide what to price a box at, especially if our suspicions are right and they don't actually know what's going to go in it until later.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I wonder what makes them decide what to price a box at, especially if our suspicions are right and they don't actually know what's going to go in it until later.


I've always wondered about this (and our/my suspicions were confirmed about this when customer service flat out told me they had not selected the items for a box...It happened twice). I think Superboxes are meant to have more items, sort of like how the scent boxes are supposed to have less. And I think I read somewhere that Superboxes are supposed to only have full sized items (but sample sizes seems fairly rare in regular Memeboxes lately anyways). 

I don't think Memebox is very organized about these rules, of course.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 1, 2014)

Reading about the green food box has made me want to eat more greens... _shovels peas in gob while begging for smaller pores_


----------



## bubu (Oct 1, 2014)

I received my Thumbs Up box today - I'm pretty happy with the contents.

Now I'm deciding whether to get Green Food or Elixir. Or maybe both.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

bubu said:


> I received my Thumbs Up box today - I'm pretty happy with the contents.
> 
> Now I'm deciding whether to get Green Food or Elixir. Or maybe both.


I bought the Elixir, I hope there's some new and interesting stuff in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 1, 2014)

Gonna get me some of them greens... Just waiting for Oct codes to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I am not interested in either. I don't trust these poll boxes and I am on fence about Green food box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not interested in either. I don't trust these poll boxes and I am on fence about Green food box


I read through all the posts for the Empties thing, and there's not a bunch of rubbish that made it onto there. Though, I'm still unsure how this is going to play out.

The Green Food box....I'm really hoping it's curated well. But I feel like this could either be amazing, or a huge letdown.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not interested in either. I don't trust these poll boxes and I am on fence about Green food box


Green Food sounds too much like the Superfood box... It was an alright box, but it had no Skin food in it which was a let down. I think I will wait until some spoilers.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick hello and post.
> 
> ...


welcome back!   Honey 2 &amp; Whole Grains 2 are better than the first editions, in my opinion!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 1, 2014)

Still on my memestrike. No vip points this month - no buy until something RLY good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got two slips for memeboxes to pick up at my mail office. I have no clue what they might be.. Maybe pinkaholic for one of them, but the other one, no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so glad I was right about the empties being a separate box from Super Luckybox, now I'm insanely excited about the Super Luckybox.
> 
> ....Now, ...is the empties box worth a risk?
> 
> I better go check that post and browse through it.


Since I do not know how they picked the products and this should be a naked box, the only thing I really wanted was that honey ampoule.  I am not going to spend that $$ for one product.   If that ampoule does show up, I am hoping that someone wants to trade for it!! lol

but I am getting the green foods box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 1, 2014)

Not so tempted by the new releases. I did almost buy Elixir, but at full price, I'll wait.

My mom just called me to tell me my grandma died late last night/early this morning, so I don't know if I'll be on here much the next few days. I've got to get ready to go up to my mom's house (only about 15 min. away). Strange feeling. She was like a second mom to me really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Im tempted by the ohsheetmask too @@maii


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not so tempted by the new releases. I did almost buy Elixir, but at full price, I'll wait.
> 
> My mom just called me to tell me my grandma died late last night/early this morning, so I don't know if I'll be on here much the next few days. I've got to get ready to go up to my mom's house (only about 15 min. away). Strange feeling. She was like a second mom to me really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh I am so sorry.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not so tempted by the new releases. I did almost buy Elixir, but at full price, I'll wait.
> 
> My mom just called me to tell me my grandma died late last night/early this morning, so I don't know if I'll be on here much the next few days. I've got to get ready to go up to my mom's house (only about 15 min. away). Strange feeling. She was like a second mom to me really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, I'm so sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . My grandma was like a mother to me too, so when she passed away it took such a toll on me. If you want anyone to talk to, just pm me!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

maii said:


> I was thinking about getting the mask 5, since I'm running out of sheet masks and haven't actually purchased any mask boxes before...buuuut:
> 
> Stumbled across this: https://www.ohsheetmask.com
> 
> ...


If you want just sheet masks, I guess it could be - it all depends on the value of the masks - they would have to be 3-4 dollar masks, not the 1 to 2 dollar ones.   Personally, I do not believe it is a better value that the mask boxes (those value over 100.00) but they do contain other items besides sheet masks.  The box is beautiful, however.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks sorry for your loss...


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

maii said:


> I was thinking about getting the mask 5, since I'm running out of sheet masks and haven't actually purchased any mask boxes before...buuuut:
> 
> Stumbled across this: https://www.ohsheetmask.com
> 
> ...


I'm ordering just to test it out, 23$ is a good deal especially with free international shipping. I haven't seen any un- boxings yet, but you really can't go wrong with face sheets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 1, 2014)

Just used my Sept 10% VIP code and one of your affiliate links to buy:

Super Luckbox #11

Elixir Box

Green Food Cosmetics


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 1, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks I'm so sorry for your loss.  :hugs3:


----------



## blinded (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry for your loss @@Heather Hicks

If anyone wants the 10% or 15% VIP codes just send me a PM.


----------



## yunii (Oct 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not so tempted by the new releases. I did almost buy Elixir, but at full price, I'll wait.
> 
> My mom just called me to tell me my grandma died late last night/early this morning, so I don't know if I'll be on here much the next few days. I've got to get ready to go up to my mom's house (only about 15 min. away). Strange feeling. She was like a second mom to me really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

My snail box seems to be stuck in germany. I hope they didn't see the word snail and decide to open it. The RM also seems to have my boxes and one dear by enprani order too grrrr.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered 2 scrub 1 boxes when they were restocked last week.  Still no shipping on them.   If they aren't shipped out by friday, I am emailing them, because those were in-stock boxes and by that time, it is over a week since I ordered them.  Other items that were in stock that I ordered after those boxes have shipped out.  I hope they didn't mess up with those boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I ordered 2 scrub 1 boxes when they were restocked last week.  Still no shipping on them.   If they aren't shipped out by friday, I am emailing them, because those were in-stock boxes and by that time, it is over a week since I ordered them.  Other items that were in stock that I ordered after those boxes have shipped out.  I hope they didn't mess up with those boxes.


have you tried putting order number into DHL if they were 'in stock' and ordered together?

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> have you tried putting order number into DHL if they were 'in stock' and ordered together?


yes and nothing.  Memebox doesn't like me that much in terms of shipping.  Even though I order heavy items and multiple in stock boxes, they won't do DHL for me unless the description states it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

oh ok


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anyone found the ingredients for the Mi Click Manuka Honey Treatment from my honey box?

I don't use products that contain silicone on my hair so I need to know if there is any in it.

Thanks in advance

Not getting either of those new boxes.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah, yes... my wallet is still safe for the time being. Neither of the new boxes appeal to me. And I stayed strong on my September no-buy! Exactly zero boxes were purchased all month, except for Tony/Holika, which I canceled. I think I'm going to stalk a few boxes to see if they're restocked around their release dates, but also try to wait until I get my Princess bundle (hopefully next week) before buying anything new.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ah, yes... my wallet is still safe for the time being. Neither of the new boxes appeal to me. And I stayed strong on my September no-buy! Exactly zero boxes were purchased all month, except for Tony/Holika, which I canceled. I think I'm going to stalk a few boxes to see if they're restocked around their release dates, but also try to wait until I get my Princess bundle (hopefully next week) before buying anything new.


I'm not getting either of the new boxes as well. Cheers to our wallets being safe...for now. I too cancelled my Tony/Holika bundle. After a crazed meme buying frenzy the last couple of months I am really slowing down as I am starting to feel overwhelmed by all the products I need to use.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Unless I have the points to pay for a box I won't buy as the lush Christmas stuff came out in uk this morning and I shopped.... Bad Janey


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Has anyone found the ingredients for the Mi Click Manuka Honey Treatment from my honey box?
> 
> I don't use products that contain silicone on my hair so I need to know if there is any in it.
> 
> ...


I could not find anything on the web for that product.  I even tried to find a website on the tube and nothing but a phone number.  That phone number is associated with Ltd. Decay Cosmetics, but when you search on that, all you get is Urban Decay.

I guess someone will have to translate the korean on the back, which I cannot do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, they are definitely enabling my memestrike- neither of these appeals to me at all.


----------



## dianarama (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I ordered 2 scrub 1 boxes when they were restocked last week.  Still no shipping on them.   If they aren't shipped out by friday, I am emailing them, because those were in-stock boxes and by that time, it is over a week since I ordered them.  Other items that were in stock that I ordered after those boxes have shipped out.  I hope they didn't mess up with those boxes.


I ordered the restock of Global box 15 when it was up last week and I haven't received tracking yet. I am worried because of the order status problems they were having at the time. This order was one of the ones prematurely tagged as complete. The status has since been fixed but who knows what else may have gone wrong.


----------



## drikajp (Oct 1, 2014)

Who is excited for the lipstick box? Only me? XD really hope they don't send a box full of orange lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Who is excited for the lipstick box? Only me? XD really hope they don't send a box full of orange lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cancelled cause I am convinced I won't get orange as I never do


----------



## drikajp (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I cancelled cause I am convinced I won't get orange as I never do


Oh really? I always get orange &gt;&lt; not against orange lippies but the ones I got don't look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Oh really? I always get orange &gt;&lt; not against orange lippies but the ones I got don't look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always get light pinks and they don't work on my pale skin and dark lips.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Who is excited for the lipstick box? Only me? XD really hope they don't send a box full of orange lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got this box as part of a value set, and I'm hoping I won't be disappointed.  I will be happy if it includes some nice brands (no cheek room, pls) and/or some interesting formulas.  I would love to see some Etude House lipsticks or tints! If there are at least two lipsticks in there that I love, it will be worth the price I paid.


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ah, yes... my wallet is still safe for the time being. Neither of the new boxes appeal to me. And I stayed strong on my September no-buy! Exactly zero boxes were purchased all month, except for Tony/Holika, which I canceled. I think I'm going to stalk a few boxes to see if they're restocked around their release dates, but also try to wait until I get my Princess bundle (hopefully next week) before buying anything new.


I am so proud of myself. I didn't buy any boxes this month, I didn't go shopping this month AND I cancelled all my beauty subs. This is a really big deal for me. At the rate I'm going I'll have that new memory foam bed I've been wanting in NO time!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I could not find anything on the web for that product.  I even tried to find a website on the tube and nothing but a phone number.  That phone number is associated with Ltd. Decay Cosmetics, but when you search on that, all you get is Urban Decay.
> 
> I guess someone will have to translate the korean on the back, which I cannot do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had read your review and saw that you didn't have the ingredients so I had figured it was no where to be found, because your reviews are always so detailed that it is the first place I go for new box reviews. You always have the most helpful information and I really appreciate all your efforts. And thank you for trying to help with this. I guess I will have to just give it away to someone.


----------



## drikajp (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I always get light pinks and they don't work on my pale skin and dark lips.


And I love pink!! Haha if they send orange to me I'm gonna give to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## drikajp (Oct 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I got this box as part of a value set, and I'm hoping I won't be disappointed. I will be happy if it includes some nice brands (no cheek room, pls) and/or some interesting formulas. I would love to see some Etude House lipsticks or tints! If there are at least two lipsticks in there that I love, it will be worth the price I paid.


So you're gonna get it faster than me! Please, show us your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope to get some Etude House lipstick too, the etoniette collection would be great haha XD I wonder how many lippies we are gonna get ...


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I had read your review and saw that you didn't have the ingredients so I had figured it was no where to be found, because your reviews are always so detailed that it is the first place I go for new box reviews. You always have the most helpful information and I really appreciate all your efforts. And thank you for trying to help with this. I guess I will have to just give it away to someone.


I totally agree!  I was just thinking about this last night...even if I already have my box, I always read Biancardi's reviews because learning more about the ingredients always makes me more excited about the products (or at least improves my initial opinions)!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

drikajp said:


> And I love pink!! Haha if they send orange to me I'm gonna give to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol i don't need any more lippy, which is other reason I cancelled.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

drikajp said:


> So you're gonna get it faster than me! Please, show us your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope to get some Etude House lipstick too, the etoniette collection would be great haha XD I wonder how many lippies we are gonna get ...


Will do! I should have it on Friday, as long as DHL doesn't misdirect it like they did with my last express bundle!  I'm guessing we're probably not going to get 10 lippies, since they edited their obvious copypasta, lol!


----------



## drikajp (Oct 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Will do! I should have it on Friday, as long as DHL doesn't misdirect it like they did with my last express bundle! I'm guessing we're probably not going to get 10 lippies, since they edited their obvious copypasta, lol!


Yeah I heard people telling that the box will have 6-7 products, as long they are nice I don't mind XD


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I had read your review and saw that you didn't have the ingredients so I had figured it was no where to be found, because your reviews are always so detailed that it is the first place I go for new box reviews. You always have the most helpful information and I really appreciate all your efforts. And thank you for trying to help with this. I guess I will have to just give it away to someone.


I will post a picture of the ingredients on my site - and ask my readers if they can translate....  a few of them have helped in the past...


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 1, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Not so tempted by the new releases. I did almost buy Elixir, but at full price, I'll wait.
> 
> My mom just called me to tell me my grandma died late last night/early this morning, so I don't know if I'll be on here much the next few days. I've got to get ready to go up to my mom's house (only about 15 min. away). Strange feeling. She was like a second mom to me really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry to hear about your grandma. I was raised by my grandparents, so I know what that kind of loss is like. I will say some prayers for you &amp; your family. Hugs to you.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare @@Andi B and thank you!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I will post a picture of the ingredients on my site - and ask my readers if they can translate.... a few of them have helped in the past...


That would be awesome! Thanks so much! I do the curly hair no sulfate no silicone so if I accidentally use a silicone product it messes up my hair.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

codes were just sent out!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

yep. i got six digits


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep. i got six digits


me too


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

I just wish that there was a way to see how often your code is used


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 1, 2014)

Coodess.. yaaayyy... *stalking Biancardi's blog*


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

Arrgggh!  It's saying the new coupon code is applied, but it's not taking $5 off!  Do you want me to buy something today or not, Memebox?!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

The codes dont work hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

I emailed them on that @@Andi B 

grrrr...come on memebox!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I emailed them on that @@Andi B
> 
> grrrr...come on memebox!!


Thanks @Biancardi 

I bet by the time they get the codes fixed, the VIP pricing will be over.  If so, I'll just wait to see what's released on Fri &amp; combine to do a VIP10% code plus $5 affiliate deal.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

Ummm...I just got the code to work, but it only takes off $3.10?  That's like 5% off my order?

Nevermind, I tried once again, and it took off $5 now.  The MemePeeps are on it today!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a couple questions about product usage:

LJH Tea Tree Essence - how much to use: A few drops?  A dropper full?

The whitening armpit pads (lol these still crack me up) - I don't wax, I shave.  I'm afraid to use them right after I shave in case it feels all burn-y, but is that when you're supposed to use them?  Maybe the day after?

Also, I got a pure smile choosy lip mask yesterday that I threw in with my sasa order for funsies... I don't know if it was manufacturing error or a damage in transit situation, but the lip mask wasn't completely inside of the plastic sheet (what it's stuck to inside of the foil package) and was torn on the edge.  Boo!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup looks like they got it going  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Oct 1, 2014)

Did anyone get their "welcome" VIP email with the new codes for October?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Not yet. only affiliate email


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 1, 2014)

@@Moey nope, and by my estimation, I still qualify for VIP this month.


----------



## Moey (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not yet. only affiliate email


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moey (Oct 1, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Moey nope, and by my estimation, I still qualify for VIP this month.


Me too "I think". I cancelled a bunch of orders when I was mad at customer service. LOL! I told "Lucy", the rep that handled my returns, that she should offer some tips on efficient customer service to the other departments. Amazing! Had my money back in less than 24 hours. :blink:

*edited for spelling - der!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle I use a dropper full and if there is excess, I use it on my neck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also the armpit thing wasn't miraculous or anything, the principle is similar to the 7 seconds sheet mask. The cream has niacinamide, kinda like the snow white one. Don't use it on newly shaved pits though..it has AHA i think, which is an exfoliant and may irritate cut skin.

@@Moey lol reminds me of Lucy (the movie).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cancellations seem frill-free all the time.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 1, 2014)

Weee! I'm so happy that our codes came this month right on time!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

me too and it says from now on will be 1st of month


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm not counting on armpit miracles, but I might as well use the things!!  (I won the waxing box in a giveaway, I would've been SOOOO PEEEVED if I had bought it. /beatingdeadhorse)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

I had to get Green Food, I think I'm going to get every food related box. Just because that sounds like a fun theme to stick to.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I had to get Green Food, I think I'm going to get every food related box. Just because that sounds like a fun theme to stick to.


Thats pretty much what I do haha, I didnt get Citrus though, not really a big fan


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

No VIP emails here either, and I don't want to admit how many accounts I qualify for VIP status on! :blink:  :wacko:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Thats pretty much what I do haha, I didnt get Citrus though, not really a big fan


Yeah I'll probably skip Citrus, but I have been eyeing Yogurt on and off since it was released. Maybe I'll get that later this week.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Andi B said:


> No VIP emails here either, and I don't want to admit how many accounts I qualify for VIP status on! :blink:  :wacko:


VIP emails haven't gone out yet.  Those codes were sent to affiliates...


----------



## engawa (Oct 1, 2014)

I just tried the Antipollution peeling pack from Honey Box 2 and oh my god it smells so bad. Like nail polish remover. &gt;&lt; But it does feel good on the skin, refreshing and tingling. Let's hope it gives good results to make up for the horrible smell...


----------



## Moey (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Moey lol reminds me of Lucy (the movie).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cancellations seem frill-free all the time.


@@veritazy, I know! It is just so strange to me that they would really slack on regular customer service but when it comes to refunds, they're ON it! :wassatt:  If it was my business I'd want to know why my customer is cancelling all their orders and see what I could do to turn them around. Odd.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

* okeey,*

So I today I pomissed to take pictures of my memechoas! Only thing is .. the memechaos is clean now! xD haven't been doing sh*t in my room lately only sleeping so I did some cleaning so the chaos is a clean chaos! STILL A HUGE *CHAOS* AND PROBLEM TO STORAGE xD

*who's ready ?! *

_*shame*_


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

*I'm ready for tips


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

mine is all in a ikea cabinet. if you wanna see i can show you?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> VIP emails haven't gone out yet.  Those codes were sent to affiliates...


I know, I was just making fun of my lack of self control!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 1, 2014)

LOVE IT!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Wow! I am a jellyfish! Also your place is adorable


----------



## ilynx (Oct 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *I'm ready for tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 you can send it to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jokes though.. I'm so jealous!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> mine is all in a ikea cabinet. if you wanna see i can show you?


I've checked those Alex cabinets but there so small (Thought they were bigger) I'm 180 cm and the cabinet only 119cm in length I want a cabinet that I can look into the "eyes" xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@marjojojoleintje Wow! I am a jellyfish! Also your place is adorable


Thank you &lt;3 and don't be only gives me troubles xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

ilynx said:


> you can send it to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Jokes though.. I'm so jealous!


haha xD I didn't knew how much it was gonna be when I first started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my sister needs to move out.. need the attic xD


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Not an Alex... Cheaper lol. All my beauty stuff. Boxes and then the smaller products are in boxes in it. Apologise for mess. Why on earth is it upside down?

I use kallax from ikea and put storage boxes in there from glossybox etc


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I need to get some vertical shelving happening like you, I like having things accessible and not in a drawer/bin somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, love all the greenery/floral touches in your area.  So cute!

edit: of course by vertical shelving, I mean shelves that are using the vertical space in your room.  not shelves that go vertically lol


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not an Alex... Cheaper lol. All my beauty stuff. Boxes and then the smaller products are in boxes in it. Apologise for mess. Why on earth is it upside down?


oooh then lett me see  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />



tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@marjojojoleintje I need to get some vertical shelving happening like you, I like having things accessible and not in a drawer/bin somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Also, love all the greenery/floral touches in your area.  So cute!


The main things indeed accessible, the double and storage stuff in drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that was that was indeed my plan with my shelves and that little chest next to my sink. 

Thank you! &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> btw I had another purpose for the sunflowers, but the original (alive) ficus in that pot was killed.. by me I guess xD Kinda s*ck at having real life plants in my bedroom.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *I'm ready for tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love your photos! I am so jealous! I am afraid I will have this problem soon! So far I use boxes and store items in boxes by categories, e.g. skincare, hair etc. Now I need to go in more detail, like eye creams, night creams etc instead of skincare! I have to hide your picture from my boyfriend! He can't know what he should expect! lol!!

I didn't buy any of the boxes today. The empties is definitely a no, too risky! This will be my first VIP month, and although kind of useless, I can't wait to receive a vIP email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje - your place is super cute!!! I am so jelly. SOme reason, it reminds me of Christmas but better. I use an ikea storage thing and that seems to work for me. However, since I only have like 46 boxes so far... it is not even half of your memeboxes. LOL


----------



## yunii (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep. i got six digits


I got the 4 digit one.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry my pics kept going upside down


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not an Alex... Cheaper lol. All my beauty stuff. Boxes and then the smaller products are in boxes in it. Apologise for mess. Why on earth is it upside down?


Awww your plush animals are so cute!!!  pff mess,, you didn't want to see how the other side of my picture looksxD so no worries!! 



Alex Z. said:


> I love your photos! I am so jealous! I am afraid I will have this problem soon! So far I use boxes and store items in boxes by categories, e.g. skincare, hair etc. Now I need to go in more detail, like eye creams, night creams etc instead of skincare! I have to hide your picture from my boyfriend! He can't know what he should expect! lol!!
> 
> I didn't buy any of the boxes today. The empties is definitely a no, too risky! This will be my first VIP month, and although kind of useless, I can't wait to receive a vIP email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahahah yes hide and surprise him later with an extra memebox for men to make it lal alright  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Congrats on your vip status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn;t bought any of the boxes eithwer, way to riscy and probably get doubles. hopefully you'll get some vip points this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yunii said:


> @@marjojojoleintje - your place is super cute!!! I am so jelly. SOme reason, it reminds me of Christmas but better. I use an ikea storage thing and that seems to work for me. However, since I only have like 46 boxes so far... it is not even half of your memeboxes. LOL


 thank you! &lt;3  lol maybe because of the green leaves and the red chinese charm next to it and the mememountain xD then maybe i'll need 2 cabinets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry my pics kept going upside down


I saved it to my pc and turned it there xD


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I saved it to my pc and turned it there xD


I have those cabinets everywhere though. Great for skincare en masse like memebox as boxes can stack and are deeper than the Alex drawers


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have those cabinets everywhere though. Great for skincare en masse like memebox as boxes can stack and are deeper than the Alex drawers


Definitely! Also the Nordli drawers looks nice.. if that was the name. quite big drawers too I think.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Alex is great for make up lover but with memebox mainly skincare you need bulk.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

@HeatherHicks - I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your Grandmother.



biancardi said:


> I ordered 2 scrub 1 boxes when they were restocked last week.


You sure do love your scrubs, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @HeatherHicks - I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your Grandmother.
> 
> You sure do love your scrubs, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, I do!! lol


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje whoaaa love your furniture~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thats a lot of stuff!!!! If I'll break in one day, I'll just take your meme cabinet with me, don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje whoaaa love your furniture~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thats a lot of stuff!!!! If I'll break in one day, I'll just take your meme cabinet with me, don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think we should have a MUT ladies spa day at her place.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think we should have a MUT ladies spa day at her place.


We should have! I was briefly in Netherlands. garhhh~~ haha.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@marjojojoleintje whoaaa love your furniture~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thats a lot of stuff!!!! If I'll break in one day, I'll just take your meme cabinet with me, don't worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! &lt;3 (really didn't think ppl would love my style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) + then I'll never buy a cabinet hehehe, will be harder for you take every box out one by one xD haha



yunii said:


> I think we should have a MUT ladies spa day at her place.


hahaha yeah and everyone would get a meme"goodie"box at the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



veritazy said:


> We should have! I was briefly in Netherlands. garhhh~~ haha.


yeah only like 4 hours away! xD


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> I think we should have a MUT ladies spa day at her place.





marjojojoleintje said:


> hahaha yeah and everyone would get a meme"goodie"box at the end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woohoo partay at Marjolein's!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Your place is so cute!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]O I forgot to tell on the first picture there is a pink roundish box behind that open black memebox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=13.63636302948px](same print as the open daily box) in there are a lot lot lot of my masks and that box is 100% full[/SIZE]


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Woohoo partay at Marjolein's!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Your place is so cute!


yaaay partaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL xD (thanks!!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 1, 2014)

Cool, snail one and my two dear by Enprani items are in the uk


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 1, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *I'm ready for tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


...Wow, looks like someone needs a break from memebox xD I hope you are able to use everything before they expire


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I do!! lol


You make a surprise kind of lackluster if you already have THREE of them. LOL


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 1, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> ...Wow, looks like someone needs a break from memebox xD I hope you are able to use everything before they expire


Lol Just bought a tea tree box yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> addicted xD I hope I can els I have to give it away before that happens


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje - I watch tons of House Hunters International late at night and I've always loved that so many European bedrooms have sinks. I would love this! I don't care for a toilet in my bedroom, ours is actually just a few steps outside our bedroom door and I'm fine with that, but I can't tell you how many times I've put on a foot mask after getting into bed and needed to run to the bathroom because my hands were sticky or I've needed a glass of water and forgotten a water bottle.

My MemeBedroomStorage



Spoiler








Is NOTHING even close to your chaos.  But my biggest concern is the 30+ boxes arriving before year end and where it's all going to go. This is the biggest reason I started a Trade List but acquiring more items isn't exactly helping the cause. LOL

ETA: I think it needs to be a SALE List.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You make a surprise kind of lackluster if you already have THREE of them. LOL


haha

actually, some of the items are going to be christmas gifts for my nieces.....The foot scrub - well, that is mine, mine all mine, because I love my feet.  I go thru that stuff like crazy.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 1, 2014)

After seeing the spoilers for Mask 5, I bought Miracle Masks 6! Using also my first October code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are only 8 boxes left if someone is considering buying one.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 1, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> After seeing the spoilers for Mask 5, I bought Miracle Masks 6! Using also my first October code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There are only 8 boxes left if someone is considering buying one.


mask 5 was my 2nd mask box, and I have already committed to purchasing any further editions of mask boxes!  They are a great deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 1, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> ...Wow, looks like someone needs a break from memebox xD I hope you are able to use everything before they expire


I visited the new The Face Shop store in Bayshore shopping mall and told the cashier about Memebox, she will now be forever addicted. - I was shocked she never heard of Memebox before, but than again, Memebox is still quite new.


----------



## catyz (Oct 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I visited the new The Face Shop store in Bayshore shopping mall and told the cashier about Memebox, she will now be forever addicted. - I was shocked she never heard of Memebox before, but than again, Memebox is still quite new.


lol, i can picture you guys have a long discussion about it the next time you visit the shop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 1, 2014)

You're all making me inspired to re-organize my make-up and skincare collection! Well, you and my desire to procrastinate on my midterms...

While organizing, I decided to snap a pic:



Spoiler












Not pictured are the 2-3 tubes I've already used up. And yeah, that's my textbook I'm supposed to be studying from right now.

(I have a problem. But it's a good problem.)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 1, 2014)

A sensible person would see some of these and realize that she doesn't need to order any more memeboxes, since it obviously will take forever to use up the products in the few she's already bought.

But I'm seeing them and I'm like, oh dang what an amazing collection! I need more!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm currently doing a project pan.. didn't stop me from spending all of my disposable income on Memeboxes. Skincare and makeup addictions are a real thing. Some people like drugs, alcohol or gambling. I like receiving pink boxes and shopping until I can't feel my feet.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

I have 32 unpacked Memeboxes on my nightstand and desk at the moment. And three massive boxes filled with stuff from Memebox, subscription boxes, other skincare orders, and Korean skincare sites, all of which is waiting to be organized and put away.

....But, did that stop me from buying the two new boxes releases this morning?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 1, 2014)

My husband looks at me like I'm crazy and tells me I'll never use it before it goes bad! Challenge accepted buddy! I really need to check dates and sharpy them in packages though! So. Much. Work. Ugh.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 1, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My husband looks at me like I'm crazy and tells me I'll never use it before it goes bad! Challenge accepted buddy! I really need to check dates and sharpy them in packages though! So. Much. Work. Ugh.


I'm really OCD about such things, and I make sure to give away anything I know I won't get the chance to use in time.

I tend to sharpie the dates onto the bottom of any boxes that don't show the dates on the box, so I don't have to open things to check them all the time. It seriously makes it so much more convenient.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really OCD about such things, and I make sure to give away anything I know I won't get the chance to use in time.
> 
> I tend to sharpie the dates onto the bottom of any boxes that don't show the dates on the box, so I don't have to open things to check them all the time. It seriously makes it so much more convenient.


I do the same thing! I write the date that I received the products in sharpie on the packaging, and then I have under-the-bed storage bins where I keep my overflow. I would absolutely die if I had stacks of still-boxed memeboxes. Just looking at the photos gives me anxiety! (I actually have OCD/anxiety, so that might be why lol) If I haven't used the product or have a firm plan to use it within 6-7 months, I give it away. I also put things aside that I know I most likely won't use so I can do a giveaway with them on my blog at some point.

After I date all of the products I put them into bins depending on what the product is. Each bin is separated into sections (cream cleansers, essence, serum etc) The storage bins are only for skincare, because that's what I have the most of currently. It calms me down to have oraganized in bins under the bed, so it's out of the way, but easily accessible!

I also have a 3-drawer sterile storage unit that fits underneath my vanity. Top drawer is lotions and body care items, second drawer is hair products and the bottom drawer is sheet masks and regular masks, as I use those at random and keeping them in the storage bins would make it hard to use them up as frequently as I do.

As for makeup, I have a huge vanity (from ikea!) and I have drawer orangizers inside where all my makeup is organized, as well as small sterilite 3-drawer units that sit on top of my vanity. I invested in some clear nailpolish shelves which really helped with the overflow!

I have to admit, even though I don't buy nearly as many Memeboxes as some of you ladies, I'm still overwhelmed with product. It's hard sometimes because even though I will end up with like 4-5 BB creams and know I'll never use them all, I can never decide which one to give away so I just hold onto them! LOL 

The struggle is real.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie I have like another 30 Memeboxes (the ones in perfect condition) that I've put labels on and am ever so slowly putting products into. It's really specific stuff that doesn't require a larger storage, like one box for eye creams, one for lip balm, one for lip masks, and so on. I just can't bring myself to grab the Ikea Alex unit until after a not so distant move. 

Once I finally catch up and get everything organized, it's going to be a lot easier to deal with one Memebox at a time! Thankfully, everything will then be tucked neatly away in my linen closet. If I had to look at Memeboxes and products all over my room everyday, I would go crazy.

Gosh, Memebox is exhausting!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 2, 2014)

You guys should create your own memeboxes out of the stuff you don't think you'll use. The best part (from a buyer standpoint) is that we'd know that the items in the box would actually fit with the theme/description!

Ok ok I know no swap/sale talk here, but seriously if any of you want to do that I'm sure it'd go over very well.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got my vip codes on my second account but not my main... Odd


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 2, 2014)

I've made it to VIP on 2 accounts this month...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't understand how my main didn't qualify. Bought enough in sept alone to qualify


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 2, 2014)

Only qualified on my main account :'( LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

These VIP codes are so completely different.

20% is better than 15% off a large order...BUT $200 in Memeboxes?! That is a lot of boxes. Yikes. 

Maybe they're hoping people will run out of options to reach $200 and they'll grab a CutiePie or nail box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I like the $30 shop one


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

$200 will only cost 160 though


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> $200 will only cost 160 though


$150 with an affiliate link.

25% off total is great, don't get me wrong...But adding $150 worth of boxes to your cart is a fair bit easier than adding $200 worth. 

The free shipping for $30 is amazing, I hope they do that monthly. I can't tell you how many times there's like $20 worth of sale items I want, but I just can't find $70 worth of sale items I want.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

20%? I like the shop free postage coupon. I will def use that


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

I was browsing the shop and the site went down. Oh pls come back I feel the need to look at things!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I think it is up


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think it is up


I distracted myself to dinner and was greeted with the shop on next refresh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie and @@cfisher - also OCD and can't stand things laying around. The pink boxes you see either just came in and need to be put away or the few on the floor I save for trades. Each drawer is for something specific: cleansers/masks/packs, moisturizers, essences/serums/toners, makeup/hair/misc, you get the picture. Sheet masks are kept in a couple bins in the refrigerator and those little glass jars are old candle jars that I repurposed and keep samples and little things in because I can't stand clutter. And then there's the bathroom. LOL

But does everyone find they use up a lot more product in the winter? Using fancy creams that you normally wouldn't in places they weren't designed to be used? I mean, I plan on using up my moisturizer stash this way and that's probably the biggest part of this collection.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

I do like the VIP codes this month!!  The free shipping on 30+ from the Meme-K shop is great!!    Plus the 7.00 shipping is good 3 times this time around - I  believe it was a one time use only

notice that the free memepoints are still in the description...hmmmm...we didn't get any in September.....

-Receive monthly Meme-Points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I am a wee bit angry we got none last month


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

Did anyone do those surveys the other week and receive their 1 memepoint yesterday?  They were supposed to give them out yesterday...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

looks like memebox china launched (see flags in upper right hand corner).  Maybe that is why they were having so many issues this past week with their site?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Not received any, non. I had forgotten


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do like the VIP codes this month!!  The free shipping on 30+ from the Meme-K shop is great!!    Plus the 7.00 shipping is good 3 times this time around - I  believe it was a one time use only
> 
> notice that the free memepoints are still in the description...hmmmm...we didn't get any in September.....
> 
> -Receive monthly Meme-Points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.


Love it too!! Finally no exorbitant shipping (running to prove this ltr). 

Am happier with the codes, though it might be a little tight to spend that much...hmm.

And you are right. I am trying to stalk memechina atm.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Have emailed them about my lack of vip on my main account


----------



## blinded (Oct 2, 2014)

Perhaps I'm being a bit nitpicky, but it bothers me that one of the VIP codes I can't use. Did all non US VIPs get the 10% off code for the US shop? 

So obviously, if anyone needs that one this month let me know.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes I did...


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 2, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've made it to VIP on 2 accounts this month...


Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have my new credit card after loosing old one,so I'M BACK!! I've ordered OMG4 and Green food box.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 2, 2014)

I really want the tea tree, but i want to wait until I get paid on monday. Using my mastercard kinda is for emergency and I never do. But i feel like I need the tea tree one. So question is, will it be in stock until monday?

So much for the memestrike?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have my new credit card after loosing old one,so I'M BACK!! I've ordered OMG4 and Green food box.


woohoo. WC.

And hey cute dog in profile pic~ &lt;3

@@Theblondeangel Lol I was debating with myself too much on boxes too. Maybe after tmr I will decide...am in a happy place with some codes and money to spare atm. Settled school stuff and rent. *phew*


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 2, 2014)

I really like the free shipping above 30$ yay!! Now I wont feel guilty paying an outrageous amount on shipping.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 2, 2014)

When I first saw this, I thought it was from Benefit Cosmetics lol. Has the exact same font.

I do wish they had the Skin House Lavender Whitening emulsion from the Tea Cosmetics box for sale, that stuff is amazing, and worked instantly for my skin.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> When I first saw this, I thought it was from Benefit Cosmetics lol. Has the exact same font.


lol, benefit wouldnt like that


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> Perhaps I'm being a bit nitpicky, but it bothers me that one of the VIP codes I can't use. Did all non US VIPs get the 10% off code for the US shop?
> 
> So obviously, if anyone needs that one this month let me know.


Yes I got one too, would be super nice if they were able to alter it for non US residents.

With the: [SIZE=9pt]Get $7 on shipping 3 times a month when you buy 2 or more boxes[/SIZE]

Does this mean you only pay $7 total for shipping on 2 or more boxes or you get $7 off 2 or more boxes?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

@@Zaralis i think it meant you can use the code 3 times max. Meaning every time you purchase 2 separate boxes (or more) in 1 order, you get a $7 discount.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

It's just a $7 coupon, unfortunately. I would use the heck out of that code if it were to cut shipping for any number of boxes down to $7.

Quite happy with the $30 shop coupon, I think we can only use them once though. And although paying $150 for $200 worth of boxes is a fantastic deal, I can't think of any time where I would use it -- I have trouble hitting $150. And 5% off $50 is paltry. 

Are VIP coupons good for multiple uses as long as you use different ones? Like, if I have two $30 coupons from each of my accounts, would I be able to use both of them on one account?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I have used more than one on a account in the past


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 2, 2014)

Neither of my accounts got the VIP email but I am pretty sure both should have made it.Sent an email about it on my main account..


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

I love the $30 free shipping code and may have already used it (. Moisture sale items, you are mine!  :bandit:

In organization news, I'm actually going to IKEA today to get 2 of the short Alex drawers. They'll be going side-by-side in my office. I've been working from home since November and between my work AND beauty item overflow – it was time. Seeing all the Memebox boxes stacking up in my office supply closet is torturing me. Time to get organized.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I love the $30 free shipping code and may have already used it (. Moisture sale items, you are mine!  :bandit:
> 
> In organization news, I'm actually going to IKEA today to get 2 of the short Alex drawers. They'll be going side-by-side in my office. I've been working from home since November and between my work AND beauty item overflow – it was time. Seeing all the Memebox boxes stacking up in my office supply closet is torturing me. Time to get organized.


arrrr jealous!!! Need.to.go.to.ikea.soon. My place is flooded pink lol~

Also I really like that Memebox is listening about the shipping. Glad I am VIP at least. Would hate to miss out on that free shipping &gt;$30 coupon. Its a happy day. *eyes memeshop*

eta: anyone tried any nice cushions on memeshop?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

i emailed about my main account as i def bought enough to qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malaperelka (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i emailed about my main account as i def bought enough to qualify  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the same and emailed them too...


----------



## catyz (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone who's not VIP but would like the US shop only 10% off code pm me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 2, 2014)

I love the $30 free shipping code. I already placed an order this morning with it in the 72 hr sale thingy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Their shop orders are gonna go through the roof. I wish wish we had a $50 and $30 one


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> arrrr jealous!!! Need.to.go.to.ikea.soon. My place is flooded pink lol~
> 
> Also I really like that Memebox is listening about the shipping. Glad I am VIP at least. Would hate to miss out on that free shipping &gt;$30 coupon. Its a happy day. *eyes memeshop*
> 
> eta: anyone tried any nice cushions on memeshop?


I've been wanting to get it for awhile, but I have weight restrictions on what I can lift with my pacemaker and knew I couldn't go by myself. When my husband said he was off work today and asked if I had any honey-do's for him, I got rather excited. He even offered to assemble both of them tonight.  :wub:


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Their shop orders are gonna go through the roof. I wish wish we had a $50 and $30 one


No joke! If they do the $30 one each month, I will be buying something from the shop each month. A $50 would be nice as well!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

They should call them the beautyblogga not the Alex drawers. Lol they are nice though


----------



## catyz (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Their shop orders are gonna go through the roof. I wish wish we had a $50 and $30 one


Yea, I love that code too! And if only we can keep on using, instead of just once a month...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I am waiting for my survey points and some others then I will be buying... Sheet masks come to me,


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

I didn't get a VIP email even though I purchased WAY over 5 boxes in September.  Should I email them now or wait a few more hours?Do  they send all the emails at the same time? (I know bundles only count as 1, I am still way over 5 unfortunately).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I have already emailed them but no reply yet


----------



## catyz (Oct 2, 2014)

the pure smile milk masks are selling out fast, not sure if they will restock afterwards though. But as I was trying to checkout, the avocado and peach were gone! So go get yours quick if you want them!

EDIT: Looks like they restocked the sold out peach and avocado masks.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Their shop orders are gonna go through the roof. I wish wish we had a $50 and $30 one


ahhh I hope they add more things into the memeshop tmr~ I bet we will all buy like craazzzy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And its Friday again soon!!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I will be looking out for a friday restock as I have points burning a whole in my pocket


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Ooh this memeshop free shipping code is exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it a one-time-only code though?


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Ooh this memeshop free shipping code is exciting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is it a one-time-only code though?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Too bad! Would've shopped 2-3x a month if it were reusable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On the good news, oct is my first month as VIP! woohoo


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

They should drop their free shipping from 70 to 50 IMO


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Not much in the Memeshop that makes me want to spend 30$..


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

Ugh Memebox... at times... 

My email to them:

Hi!

I should have VIP status this month but did not get an email with any information or codes.

I made the following orders in August and September that should qualify me for VIP status:

(listed orders, totaling 11 boxes total and 8 when you count bundles as one)

When will I get my email with my codes?

Thank you for your help!!!

--

Their reply

You can get access to VIP benefits when you purchase 5 or more boxes within a span of 3 months prior to the current month.

If you qualify for the VIP program, there is nothing to do on your end. VIP members will receive an email on the first week of the month with special offers for the upcoming month.

Please be aware of the following:

-VIP Status is renewed every month
-Value box sets count as 1 box (i.e., if you purchase a value box that contains 3 boxes - it will only count as 1 box because it is a value set)

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheers,

Memebox Global Team

---

Gee thanks for that helpful copy and paste from the website.  I am debating if it's worth it to email back or if I should wait and see if an email does show up... sigh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ugh Memebox... at times...
> 
> My email to them:
> 
> ...


Yes, I would email them back and say that is precisely why you are reaching out to them. You have met the VIP requirements but have not received your VIP email.

Good luck!


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 2, 2014)

So, anyone notice how the e-mail still stated we get VIP points monthly but we got precisely 0 last month? I'm really annoyed about that. On the upside, I hope to get an influx of points this month to make up for it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

I wonder if I will get that reply too :lol:


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 2, 2014)

@@tulosai

ugh, i understand the memebox rage

hopefully you'll get another CS next time you email them. or maybe try affiliate email?


----------



## had706 (Oct 2, 2014)

@@tulosai I got that exact response when I asked a question about affiliate codes and when I politely responded that wasn't what I was asking I all the sudden got a response from Lauren that answered my question. So I would try it as that seems like their first try email lol


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@tulosai
> 
> ugh, i understand the memebox rage
> 
> hopefully you'll get another CS next time you email them. or maybe try affiliate email?


Yeah I mean I'm not really in a rage... to be honest I don't intend to buy from memebox this month (though if they blow me away with a box that could change) so it's not like I Really Desperately need the codes, but it's the principle of the thing. I've spent nearly $300 on boxes, and have met the stated requirements by buying more than 5 boxes/bundles.

I did reply like this:

Hi,

 
Yes, this is why I am emailing you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have met the requirements for VIP but never got my email.  I know almost all other people who are VIP got their email earlier today because I am a part of several memebox groups on the internet and people are talking about their codes.
 
I am not asking how to become VIP- I know how to become VIP, and I AM VIP. I am asking when I will get my codes and email. If it will come later today, that is 100% okay, but I want to know that it is coming.
 
Thank you again!
--
 
so we will see what they say.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ugh Memebox... at times...
> 
> My email to them:
> 
> ...


At least you get a reply. I still haven't gotten a reply yet. bah..


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> At least you get a reply. I still haven't gotten a reply yet. bah..


In all honesty, I make a concentrated effort to state everything using as few words as possible and in as simple of words as possible and only address one issue at a time and  I think it really helps.  I don't know what you wrote to them but I get fast responses so far when I contact them and think it's partly due to being as succinct as possible.


----------



## Fae (Oct 2, 2014)

My postman came with 5 parcels today &amp; was like: I'm so glad you're home! ^^

I ordered from testerkorea: everything arrived safely! ^^

roseroseshop: they didn't even mail me &amp; just didn't include 2 items, that were probably out of stock- they should have at least told me, I think!

And Honestskin messed up &amp; sent the wrong item! They only sent me one item, instead of the set! I hope they sort it out!

Floral is still nowhere to be found &amp; they don't reply to my mails! But I finally got cute 2 + moisture surge! Yay! ^^

Cute 2 is okay, I wish I had gotten the lavender blush!

Really happy about Moisture Surge! I ordered it last minute &amp; I'm so happy I did! ^o^


----------



## Andi B (Oct 2, 2014)

I should have gotten VIP emails on more than one account, but I only got one.  I don't know if it's worth emailing them about. I had VIP status on all the same accounts last month and got multiple emails, so I don't know if they're cracking down on using multiple accounts or what.  It's not like that VIP status got me anything special last month anyway.


----------



## Moey (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Ugh Memebox... at times...
> 
> My email to them:
> 
> ...


By any chance was this email from "Jill"? Ugh. I just got a reply from her stating that she cancelled my order as requested but of course, because it's "Jill", that didn't happen - it still shows active and the inquiry still shows "open". Jill really should look for a new line of work. :angry:


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

Moey said:


> By any chance was this email from "Jill"? Ugh. I just got a reply from her stating that she cancelled my order as requested but of course, because it's "Jill", that didn't happen - it still shows active and the inquiry still shows "open". Jill really should look for a new line of work. :angry:


Yup it sure was from Jill... though I did in all fairness have one previous good experience with her.


----------



## Moey (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yup it sure was from Jill... though I did in all fairness have one previous good experience with her.


Nice! I'm jealous!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Jill! I always seem to get the promise to get a reply in 2-3 days! But I never get one! ^^


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Click this email to not get 2 memepoints at all, its actually a $2 off code? :S Oh dear haha


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 2, 2014)

My first month as VIP!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not so many benefits anyway, but I am happy with the free shipping from the shop. I think I will make a special mask box for a friend! But I am not sure if I am going to use the $200 code! This is 7 boxes in one go! lol

If anyone wants the usa memeshop discount, pm me. Non usa residents should receive a different discount instead of this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What about the VIP points? Did anyone ask why you never got any in September? ( I wasn't a VIP at that time)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Very annoying and still no reply about vip for me


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I should have gotten VIP emails on more than one account, but I only got one.  I don't know if it's worth emailing them about. I had VIP status on all the same accounts last month and got multiple emails, so I don't know if they're cracking down on using multiple accounts or what.  It's not like that VIP status got me anything special last month anyway.


Yeah I think this is a possibility because everyone but me who is missing an email seems to have gotten an email but only on one of their accounts. I only have the one account though, so I don't know where the heck mine is.  Sigh.


----------



## Moey (Oct 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> My first month as VIP!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not so many benefits anyway, but I am happy with the free shipping from the shop. I think I will make a special mask box for a friend! But I am not sure if I am going to use the $200 code! This is 7 boxes in one go! lol
> 
> If anyone wants the usa memeshop discount, pm me. Non usa residents should receive a different discount instead of this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What about the VIP points? Did anyone ask why you never got any in September? ( I wasn't a VIP at that time)


I just sent them an email with a screenshot of the email and started it out with "Please don't copy and paste the VIP FAQ", please answer the actual question. Wish me luck - I'll report back when I get a reply.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol just been told mine didn't come as I don't get the newsletter.. Hasn't mattered before...


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> My first month as VIP!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not so many benefits anyway, but I am happy with the free shipping from the shop. I think I will make a special mask box for a friend! But I am not sure if I am going to use the $200 code! This is 7 boxes in one go! lol
> 
> If anyone wants the usa memeshop discount, pm me. Non usa residents should receive a different discount instead of this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What about the VIP points? Did anyone ask why you never got any in September? ( I wasn't a VIP at that time)


Some calculated an 'average' month is 24 boxes released  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 7 is possible.

I think I am going to only buy 'about to sell out' boxes and hope there are 7 I want as you'll be getting 2 for free with that code!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 2, 2014)

this is what lauren the love sent me last night as she was sorting codes ,info and gossip and affiliate stuff out , about VIP 

NEW CHANGES -





*Lauren*
 (
http://memebox.com/Memebox.com
http://memebox.com/)

Oct 01 12:48

 

VIP perks do not come with points each month. Here is the information from the help center on our website:

You get access to special promotions like "VIP Exclusives". We have several VIP exclusive deals every months with special price offers. VIP's also get special promotional codes! VIP's are always the first to know about boxes and they get early bird discounts. So go fourth and shop, you'll reap the VIP benefits.


----------



## Moey (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah I think this is a possibility because everyone but me who is missing an email seems to have gotten an email but only on one of their accounts. I only have the one account though, so I don't know where the heck mine is.  Sigh.


I actually got an email for each of my 2 accounts that made VIP this month. Color me shocked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol just been told mine didn't come as I don't get the newsletter.. Hasn't mattered before...


You know what, that makes sense.  The only account I got a VIP email on is the one that I get the newsletter on (not my main account).

Well, no that actually doesn't make sense as to why being signed up for the newsletter would affect whether or not we get our VIP emails, but you know what I mean?


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

How do you even know if you get the newsletter? 

Sorry, pretty brand new member.

Either way I think that is a crap excuse.  If you qualify for VIP you should get the codes/email, regardless of if you are signed up for their newsletter.  These things are not related. It also doesn't say that to get the VIP info you have to subscribe to the newsletter, they specifically say there is NOTHING FOR YOU TO DO once you buy the 5 boxes but sit back and wait.

This kind of angers me, even though I wasn't angry before.  It feels exploitative- you can get this benefit that is supposed to be no strings attached, but only if you sign up for more inbox spam in the form of our newsletter.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

From sept newsletter... I keep a lot

Here's a quick run-through about our Memebox VIP Program:

1. You can unlock Memebox VIP status when you purchase 5 or more individual boxes within a span of 3 months (i.e. If you want to obtain VIP status in September, you must have purchased at least 5 boxes in total in June, July, and August.)

2. VIP status is renewed every month!

Purchase. Points. Perks!

-Get exclusive VIP only discount promotion codes

-Get early access to new arrivals

-Get discounts on new arrivals

-Get priority on exclusive promotional deals

-Receive monthly Meme-points offered only to VIPs. Valid only until the end of the month.

If you have any further questions regarding your VIP status, please contact us anytime at [email protected]

Cheers.

Memebox Team

Facebook

Instagram


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay yeah, new email to me:

 
*Jill* (Memebox.com)

Oct 02 11:43

Hi (actually used my real name instead of my email address, a step up),

Thanks for reaching out to us!

If you qualify for VIP status but you didn’t receive the monthly newsletter, it may be due to the following:

1. You didn’t sign up on our website to receive newsletters

2. You unsubscribed from our general newsletter, which unsubscribes you from ALL memebox notifications

If you slipped through the cracks, we will double check your VIP status and send you the newsletter within 48 hours.

In the meantime, please make sure you are signed up to receive memebox email notifications.

Thank you for your patience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,

---
I will sign up for the newsletter but am NOT happy that I *Have* to do so to get this benefit.  This IMO is very crappy.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Same as me, tbh it has never mattered before and that email gets on my nerves as my accounts are linked on my ipad and when it comes through it rings twice... So annoying


----------



## Andi B (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok, so I went in and signed up for the newsletter on the other accounts...so I'm wondering if I'll start getting the Mon/Wed/Fri VIP emails (which normally repeat the VIP codes for you) on those accounts again after doing this?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 2, 2014)

I did not want to sign up for the news letter either, but I did when I first signed up to buy boxes. They don't sent too many emails. Mostly just the emails for the box releases and the occasional sale in the Memeshop.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 2, 2014)

Went crazy around Cutiepie though between vip, affiliate and newsletter.... Ahhhh


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I did not want to sign up for the news letter either, but I did when I first signed up to buy boxes. They don't sent too many emails. Mostly just the emails for the box releases and the occasional sale in the Memeshop.


Yeah it's fine, I sign up for a lot of crap newsletters anyway, not going to lie.  What bothers me about it is that it appears (at least now) that this is a 'condition' of receiving your VIP emails/benefits. It is their right to make it a condition of this, 100%.  But I think it is then misleading to just tell people once you purchase 5 boxes, no sweat, just sit back and do nothing and wait for your email.  That's not true.  You BOTH have to reach 5 boxes AND sign up for the newsletter, and THEN you can sit back and do nothing.  This is fine in principle, it really is, but I think if that is the case they should let you know, and not just not send you an email and wait for you to email them complaining before even telling you oh! btws, this might be the issue!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 2, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah it's fine, I sign up for a lot of crap newsletters anyway, not going to lie.  What bothers me about it is that it appears (at least now) that this is a 'condition' of receiving your VIP emails/benefits. It is their right to make it a condition of this, 100%.  But I think it is then misleading to just tell people once you purchase 5 boxes, no sweat, just sit back and do nothing and wait for your email.  That's not true.  You BOTH have to reach 5 boxes AND sign up for the newsletter, and THEN you can sit back and do nothing.  This is fine in principle, it really is, but I think if that is the case they should let you know, and not just not send you an email and wait for you to email them complaining before even telling you oh! btws, this might be the issue!


I agree, it should not be a condition to get the VIP EMail. that should be a separate thing. I am happy they aren't like Ebates, I get 4-5 emails a day from them, LOL


----------



## catyz (Oct 2, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I agree, it should not be a condition to get the VIP EMail. that should be a separate thing. I am happy they aren't like Ebates, I get 4-5 emails a day from them, LOL


I agree with you All,  but I'm thinking maybe someone told them about a new law here in Canada that started this July, stating that companies CANNOT send anyone emails about anything unless they have signed up for the newsletters. Maybe they just thought that law might have applied to everyone else? They do get a huge fine here if they don't comply with this. But I could be wrong, we are talking about memebox here. No idea how they think! Lol.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got back from IKEA and my Honey 2 box finally arrived! It's so pretty! I can't stop admiring it.


----------



## yunii (Oct 2, 2014)

catyz said:


> I agree with you All,  but I'm thinking maybe someone told them about a new law here in Canada that started this July, stating that companies CANNOT send anyone emails about anything unless they have signed up for the newsletters. Maybe they just thought that law might have applied to everyone else? They do get a huge fine here if they don't comply with this. But I could be wrong, we are talking about memebox here. No idea how they think! Lol.


You are mostly correct. The new law is call CASL (Short form for Canada anti Spam Legislation). There are a few other things that falls under this new law, like the e-mail cannot be misleading and etc...  Hence if the company stated something in an e-mail, they should really follow it when dealing with Canadian customers.

Also by law, if the person have purchased from that company within the last 2 years, the company can e-mail to him/her unless the person stated that he/she do not want to continue to receive e-mails (by law, the company must provide option to op out of receiving e-mails). Hence you see the unsubn link at the bottom of most e-mails these days. Anyway, the legislation goes on and on, and I feel many things are still in grey zone.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

@@tulosai That is so strange, my accounts automatically registered me for the newsletter it seems, but it seems strange to punish you if you opted out of it.

I should have a second VIP this month, I haven't checked that email yet but I definitely qualify and I got my codes fine last month. Would you like the VIP codes from that account? I can message them to you on here.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys, heads up if your Elizavecca fan. Roseroseshiop has them up to 70%. Got myself the cleansing foam and two masks^^


----------



## tulosai (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@tulosai That is so strange, my accounts automatically registered me for the newsletter it seems, but it seems strange to punish you if you opted out of it.
> 
> I should have a second VIP this month, I haven't checked that email yet but I definitely qualify and I got my codes fine last month. Would you like the VIP codes from that account? I can message them to you on here.


Aw that is so terribly sweet of you but I actually am optimistic that they will make this right for me now... I will let you know in a few days if they don't.  Like I said, though, it's unlikely I'll be using codes this month anyway... maybe I'm a little stubborn/crazy but it really was more the principle of the thing.  The ladies on this thread in general are so sweet about this kind of thing anyway that I'm really not worried about it even if it turned out I wanted/needed a code... last month I asked if anyone could please PM me a 15% off code and 3 people replied before I could even tell anyone that I had gotten one that worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is why I love MUT  :wub:

Really thank you so much though.  You are truly a sweetheart!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 2, 2014)

Picked up two of the Cacao mask jars and three boxes of the poor strips, only $1 for six! Haha. Used the free Korean shipping code, was a great deal. The Cacao mask is great. :3


----------



## OiiO (Oct 2, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Picked up two of the Cacao mask jars and three boxes of the poor strips, only $1 for six! Haha. Used the free Korean shipping code, was a great deal. The Cacao mask is great. :3


Those Cacao masks are AMAZING, I bought two, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

@@tulosai I know, I occasionally end up wanting a second one of the 15% off codes at the end of the month and as soon as I finish asking if anyone has one I tend to have three new messages! 

Since they send out the codes in the newsletter, I guess I can sort of understand how you wouldn't receive them automatically. But it doesn't make sense for them not to just offer to email them to you, or just request you sign up for the newsletter to receive it. I really do hope they come through for you, it's such an odd rule, especially since they don't really let you know in advance about it.

I think the only code that will be difficult to get from people is the free shipping on $30. Those are going to get used pretty quickly, I'm sure! Either way, I'll be sure not to use them for a bit, so feel free to just let me know if there's one you want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

I grabbed Elmaju Broccoli Essence Toner, Real Cacao Brightening Mask, Nose Pore Strips Choco Cacao, and Honey One Snail Cream. Getting a chance to try some stuff I missed from Honey and Cacao, and I'm already about half way through the broccoli toner I have, and I like it so much I figured I'd get a back up!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 2, 2014)

Its a good day in memeshop. 

See, Memebox, without stupid shipping fees, everyone is a winner..


----------



## ilynx (Oct 2, 2014)

Aah the cacao mask looks like so much fun!


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 2, 2014)

I picked up the Elmaju Broccoli Essence Toner, Phytopian Broccoli Wrinkle Radiance Power Ampoule, Don't Worry Mask Sheet Set, and Honey One Snail Cream. I'm so excited about the Superfood and Honey items. I've really been wanting both.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm probably not supposed to ask this here (ducks and hides) but since we got all these great new codes, and for the record I also only received one VIP email and I ordered TONS of boxes this month, do any of you girls have a Holy Grail toner? Why don't we ever get toners in our boxes? I've got enough moisturizers, serums, emulsions and cleaners to sink a ship but I think I've received two cleaners in all of the boxes I've received to date. That's crazy to me!

So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I see two Broccoli Toners above....you girls really love this stuff? @@ashleylind I know you're dry like me so that is comforting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm probably not supposed to ask this here (ducks and hides) but since we got all these great new codes, and for the record I also only received one VIP email and I ordered TONS of boxes this month, do any of you girls have a Holy Grail toner? Why don't we ever get toners in our boxes? I've got enough moisturizers, serums, emulsions and cleaners to sink a ship but I think I've received two cleaners in all of the boxes I've received to date. That's crazy to me!
> 
> So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I see two Broccoli Toners above....you girls really love this stuff? @@ashleylind I know you're dry like me so that is comforting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I really like the Broccoli toner, and I have dry to normal skin. I've been using it since it came in the Superfood box, and it just feels so refreshing and smells so good!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm probably not supposed to ask this here (ducks and hides) but since we got all these great new codes, and for the record I also only received one VIP email and I ordered TONS of boxes this month, do any of you girls have a Holy Grail toner? Why don't we ever get toners in our boxes? I've got enough moisturizers, serums, emulsions and cleaners to sink a ship but I think I've received two cleaners in all of the boxes I've received to date. That's crazy to me!
> 
> So any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: I see two Broccoli Toners above....you girls really love this stuff? @@ashleylind I know you're dry like me so that is comforting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know we've talked a fair bit about our skin types, so I know we have rather similar skin types.

I LOVE Korean toners, and I've probably gone through about 50 of them so far. Most are great, because let's face it Korean toner is definitely a gateway drug for a lot of people, but I definitely have my favorites. (And just a warning, Korean toners may be known for being alcohol free, but some do contain it and some are heavy in it. So it's always worth checking first.)

So far, my holy grail toners are....

Mizon's King's Berry Toner (I know the King's Berry line is overtly cheesy, but it's amazing for dry skin). When RoseRoseShop has it in stock they sell it for $18 with free shipping (a deal they only offer with Mizon). The original price is more than twice as much, and if $18 seems high it's worth it, the bottle is like twice the size of a regular toner (the entire King's Berry line is massive because of the "king kong" theme).

Every Rose Toner I've ever used. (Chosungah's Rose Petal Toner, Secret Key Rose Softening Toner, Mizon's Bulgarian Rose Toner). Rose toners always seem to be particularly gentle, and they're always good for dry and sensitive skin. The Secret Key ones are constantly on sale for under $4 on RoseRoseShop, and the Mizon one has a free shipping deal at the moment. 

Secret Key's Milk Brightening Toner (under $4 on RoseRoseShop as well). I swear my skin is extra soft when I use this, and I can't live without it during harsh winter weather, it's really soothing for irritation and redness.


----------



## maii (Oct 2, 2014)

The Ladykin Elmaju broccoli toner is legitimately great - I wouldn't even feel the need to use toner if it wasn't so clear that this thing made my skin better!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 2, 2014)

The Superfood box is one of those that 'got away' for me and I really regret waiting to order. Thank you girls!

@@cfisher - thank you for all the suggestions, I will check them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Milk Brightening Toner sounds like something I definitely need for our harsh East Coast winters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The Superfood box is one of those that 'got away' for me and I really regret waiting to order. Thank you girls!
> 
> @@cfisher - thank you for all the suggestions, I will check them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Milk Brightening Toner sounds like something I definitely need for our harsh East Coast winters.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's really great to have on hand during the winter, and since it's just over $3 on RRS I tend to buy an extra one (or three) and I'll use them with dry sheet masks to do a soothing sheet mask when it gets really bad. I just remembered you're not big on fruity and floral scents (which are really common for toners made for dry skin from my experience) I definitely think you'll love it. 

Pouring some into a rinsed out facial mist bottle is also handy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Oct 2, 2014)

Hang on, so the 'claim two points' is actually a code? Rubbish! Means we can't use another one


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

maii said:


> Hang on, so the 'claim two points' is actually a code? Rubbish! Means we can't use another one


A better one***

I think that's the point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's really great to have on hand during the winter, and since it's just over $3 on RRS I tend to buy an extra one (or three) and I'll use them with dry sheet masks to do a soothing sheet mask when it gets really bad. I just remembered you're not big on fruity and floral scents (which are really common for toners made for dry skin from my experience) I definitely think you'll love it.
> 
> Pouring some into a rinsed out facial mist bottle is also handy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do like rose scented products as long as it's a pure rose scent, if that makes sense. Like a rose petal scent. Is there a toner that has rose petals in it? Or is that an oil cleanser?
Where do you buy a dry sheet mask? This interests me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I do like rose scented products as long as it's a pure rose scent, if that makes sense. Like a rose petal scent. Is there a toner that has rose petals in it? Or is that an oil cleanser?
> 
> Where do you buy a dry sheet mask? This interests me.


The Chosungah one has rose petals in it, and it's a bottle. They have it on KoreaDepart. The rose toners tend to have a more natural rose scent. I wish they still made it but Skin79 had this little mini on the go bottle of toner in a spray bottle that I bought on RRS for a couple of dollars, and it was such a lifesaver when I needed more than a moisturizing mist. Mamonde also has a rosewater toner that would be amazing. A lot of cultures use rosewater to replace the toner step, so it's no wonder rose is so popular for toners.

Sasa has the best pricing, a pack of 15 is $1.60. I buy a ton at once because they're constantly out of stock (and I want to get the free shipping, of course). It's a great way to use up a high quality toner or essence, and if you go through sheet masks as quickly as I do it's a nice way to cut down costs a bit here and there.

http://web1.sasa.com/SasaWeb/eng/product/viewProductDetail.jspa?itemno=10074312

ETA: Hmart probably has them. The dry sheet masks are popular in both Korea and Japan, so a lot of shops that carry skincare should have them. Not sure about the pricing though.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 2, 2014)

*@@cfisher*, you can buy compressed masks on ebay and they are lot cheaper


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> VIP perks do not come with points each month.


Then they really need to take that out of the email that goes out... I know, not high priority for them, but don't basically promise something if you have no intention of fulfilling it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 2, 2014)

And I think the free shipping for $30+ shop orders is a great perk!  Just wish we could use it more than once throughout the month.  $30 is a much easier threshold to hit than $70 (and I can justify spending $30 at a time a lot easier haha)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@cfisher*, you can buy compressed masks on ebay and they are lot cheaper


Thank you, I'll have to take a peek! 

@tiedyelifestyle The free shipping at $30 will make their Memeshop sales EXPLODE. Their prices (even the sale ones) on most items are still really high, so I know they can afford that free shipping. I think that was a brilliant plan, but yeah it would be nice to be able to use it more than once.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 2, 2014)

*@**@cfisher*,the other day i saw them for 100 masks under 6$, the only downfall is that they ship from china and will probably take a while


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 2, 2014)

The prices on the items are reasonable (when they go on sale lol), and I see stuff from other boxes I want to try but the global shipping... I'm like NOPE.

I agree, I think they will see a huge influx in shop sales as well.  That's what has been holding most of us back from shopping with them, it seems.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

@@bubblecakes Yeah, that's what I see flooding eBay. I purchased compressed masks that were made in China before and they sort of fell apart if they were soaked for even a second too long. Have you used them by any chance?

@tiedyelifestyle Their sale prices can be good at times, but some of the sale prices are still horrible. I've seen $40-$50 items on sale for $20-$25, for products that sell under $10 on sites like RoseRoseShop. I usually use their sales for undeniably good sales, or items that just can't be purchased elsewhere. But I know a lot of people get scammed into thinking the sale prices are great offers. I mean, if you see something they sell at $70 suddenly on sale for $30, of course it looks like a great deal. ...Unless you google the item and see it selling on eBay for $8. 

I definitely agree about the shipping. There's so many times where there's a few items I want to pick up, but I refuse to pay full price on things just to reach that $70 for free shipping. And how many times do people rant about that in this thread? $30 is easy, and that's basically just one Memebox.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 2, 2014)

*@**@cfisher*,i have used ebay compressed masks and they were fine, i got ones that came individually packaged like candy


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

I think I'm the only one that doesn't mind the $30 shipping code being once a month. There are a _lot_ of VIPs, and many are from outside of Asia &amp; North America. It would cost them in the end, especially since most people only buy Memeshop items on sale.

Also, having it one-use per month will keep me from buying too much.

Does anyone know of a low-pH Asian toner to be used before chemical exfoliation? I only know of hydrating Asian toners. The "Hada-Labo Gokujyn Super Hyaluronic Acid Lotion" (labelled lotion but it's a hydrating toner) is an HG level toner for me, it's a Japanese brand. It's like $16 -$18 and _literally_ three drops can cover my entire face. I use it 1-2 times a day, and it's practically full even though I got it in July. But it doesn't prepare my skin for my AHA/BHA/retinol/etc. I'm using MUAC's pH Prep Toner right now and it's pretty good, but doesn't add in any extra stuff that Asian toners tend to have, like vitamins or niacinamide, etc.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@cfisher*,i have used ebay compressed masks and they were fine, i got ones that came individually packaged like candy


Thank you! 

@@Bunbunny Very few people will purchase through the Memeshop without free shipping (and those are the same people who would most likely purchase things not on sale). $5 for shipping on a $30 order will still make Memebox money, and I do know some people buy their favorite products at full price and would still do so with that coupon. I do understand why they do it once per use for that coupon, but I definitely don't think it will hurt them in any way (nor would it if they allowed people to use it more than once, because it just means less sales for them I'm sure).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't pretend to know their financial situation on Memeshop orders, but I for one know that I had never made a Korea shipped purchase from the shop until now with the free shipping. And I would not do so again without free or significantly lower priced shipping. I order from the US shop frequently because of sales and free shipping. I usually cannot swing a $70+ purchase for free shipping, but $30? No problem. But, I will say I appreciate the variety of VIP codes this month, keep doing that Memebox, I wouldn't even mind if they were changed up every month. Just as long as there are a variety of ones to choose from.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course I wouldn't complain about the coupon being more than a one-time use! I just know it would be bad business, since Memebox is trying to turn their investment into a profit, now.

I think a good idea would be for VIPs to _automatically _get shipping off of orders over ~$30-$40. That way people would have incentive to become VIP, removing financial setbacks the free shipping may cause Memebox, (as some would continue to buy boxes to stay VIP) while still benefiting us. Plus, then we could use coupons to stack with the automatic free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Of course I wouldn't complain about the coupon being more than a one-time use! I just know it would be bad business, since Memebox is trying to turn their investment into a profit, now.
> 
> I think a good idea would be for VIPs to _automatically _get shipping off of orders over ~$30-$40. That way people would have incentive to become VIP, removing financial setbacks the free shipping may cause Memebox, (as some would continue to buy boxes to stay VIP) while still benefiting us. Plus, then we could use coupons to stack with the automatic free shipping.


In all fairness, if you're a bit worried that it would be bad business for Memebox to offer unlimited free shipping on $30 orders, imagine if people could stack coupons on top of that?

If they offered free shipping automatically every now and then, and we could also add codes, that would be grand! And I'm sure tons of people that never place Memeshop orders would take advantage of it...But even I think free shipping on $30 plus additional codes is pushing it for a regular offering.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

other shops can offer great deep discounts and free shipping....not sure how they are doing it, but they do.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't thinking that one through. Maybe just somewhere in between having just one code for free shipping and having an unlimited code for shipping would be best. Like, four uses per month or something.

I just irrationally worry about Memebox's finances because I don't want them to go under. I don't think they will, but some of my favourite boxes have even when I thought they were doing well and it's made me paranoid. But at the same time, I also worry about _my_ finances. That's less irrational, tbh...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

I think a lot of subscription boxes just don't have the relationships needed to acquire free and really cheap items. I really think if Memebox had started with Memebox Global, they quite possibly could have failed. But I think we should try to remember that Memebox had already built an amazing relationship in Korea before starting their Memebox Global.

They definitely already built many relationships needed to do their boxes. And I know most subscription boxes don't also have a shop to bring in income. But I can honestly say Memeshop is definitely not hurting. I've seen things sell out that shouldn't have even been purchased once during their half off sales. LOTS of people pay full price for items in the shop, especially for items they received in boxes that they loved. And a lot of the stuff in the shop you really can not find anywhere else on the internet.

Most the well established brands I've seen in the Memebox shop, their prices are more than double even for their sale pricing. Nevermind their full pricing.

I'm not at all worried about Memebox going anywhere anytime soon.

But I do think the days of them giving out $15 off coupons and 10 points for new accounts and such...Are gone.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But I do think the days of them giving out $15 off coupons and 10 points for new accounts and such...Are gone.


yeah, thems the good ol' days. 

that is what got me addicted ....I am glad I started in May, as I got in on some GREAT deals.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, thems the good ol' days.
> 
> that is what got me addicted ....I am glad I started in May, as I got in on some GREAT deals.


I definitely wish I had been able to take advantage of that...And the original shipping refund. But I definitely understand why they would do that just to bring in customers, and it doesn't seem possible to really maintain such things. I'm sure that $7 shipping made a pretty big difference.

I definitely think they should continue their incentives to buy more, but I just wish they focused on rewarding customers rather than focusing on bringing in new ones. I wish they had a more consistent system as well, and VIP's not getting VIP points means that being a VIP does not give you anything you can't get if you know where to look (or who to ask for their codes!) 

But I definitely think some people are amusingly unrealistic about things. Like someone mentioned on Facebook how we should get 15 points for last month (for not sending them out) and then 15 months for October. That's an entire Memebox! For every VIP member?! Umm, Ouch! And I've seen a lot of comments on Facebook removed where people were like "When are you going to give out $10+ codes again?!" I wish it was still up for reference, but two girls were complaining about how they "deserve" those codes because they were new to Memebox and never got them. One even said she'd buy "like every box ever!" and keep using the coupon over and over again, but how she refused to buy boxes until they gave her those coupons.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

I never got into the refund shipping deal (started too late for that), BUT we could order a lot of boxes at once and it would only be 6.99 for shipping, no matter how many boxes.  They ended that in the summer.

and yes, I agree about the unrealistic expectations on points. Heck, I would rather they let us that $5.00 coupon more than one!    I am fine with the VIP discounted boxes too.

The free shipping code for 70.00 or more at the memeshop - that shouldn't be a code.  That should be automatic, so if you wanted to use another promo code, you could.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I joined in mid July, I probably just missed that!

That's a really amazing deal too, especially with the codes for 15% off and such.

I know it won't happen again...But I do hope they start to expand their value sets soon.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! I joined in mid July, I probably just missed that!
> 
> That's a really amazing deal too, especially with the codes for 15% off and such.
> 
> I know it won't happen again...But I do hope they start to expand their value sets soon.


they didn't have those promos in July, if I remember correctly.   That started in August.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 2, 2014)

Who else is hoping for some great boxes tonight? Would love for there to finally be a bundle I want, I haven't bought one in the VIP sale in a while.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

Did anyone else receive 5 Memepoints on their VIP account? 

@@Kelly Silva I am! I'm hoping for a 3 box release night, we haven't had one in a bit now (or it feels that way at least).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did anyone else receive 5 Memepoints on their VIP account?
> 
> @@Kelly Silva I am! I'm hoping for a 3 box release night, we haven't had one in a bit now (or it feels that way at least).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No... Does it give you a reason for your points?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 2, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> No... Does it give you a reason for your points?


It does not. 

I was wondering if they were VIP points, to be honest.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It does not.
> 
> I was wondering if they were VIP points, to be honest.



I didn't get them.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

I am bored, so I after I reorganized and dated my Memebox products yesterday, I am now making a spreadsheet with all of them. Which box they are from, date received, manufacture/expiration date, status (in box, opened, using), and a review if I have used them. Organization for the win!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

Omg everyone time for a prayer circle: ONE OF THE NAIL BOXES SOLD OUT. Yaaaaaaassss!!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi everyone I've been reading the board for a few months and I decided to sign up so I could comment, I live in the uk and I first saw memebox on Bailey van der veens channel on YouTube - I have so far received cooling, luckybox9, koreas most wanted and moisture care I really love it, I'm a VIP but since I became VIP they haven't given out points so here's hoping


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Omg everyone time for a prayer circle: ONE OF THE NAIL BOXES SOLD OUT. Yaaaaaaassss!!!!


Lol I bought my fair lady with sale and codes it was $10.99 which is about £6 it was a good price for the colours and nail,wraps but I would never have got them full price, in into memebox for the skin care


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Omg everyone time for a prayer circle: ONE OF THE NAIL BOXES SOLD OUT. Yaaaaaaassss!!!!


WHAT?!

I wonder if it actually sold out...Or if it was actually used as one of those free gifts.

(Before they made it so that we could no longer check, when there was hundreds of each nail box left, they actually had very similar amounts of boxes left.)


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't expect the moon and stars, I don't care about $15 codes, or whatever, but it sure would be nice if they'd do something about this shipping business....especially now that they've switched to registered mail. I've said it before, but I'll say it again...it really makes me not want to buy anything. The majority of stuff I want doesn't come in a bundle. It would be cool if they did a thing like: Spend $100 (or some other amount) on boxes &amp; shipping is free. Or free shipping when you spend $70 (or whatever) in the memeshop. Then you could still use your VIP codes, or any other code. This is what customers want, and the majority of online retailers are delivering. Right now Memebox might have a competitive edge on Korean beauty...but I promise they won't for long.

Also wouldn't it be fun if we created a brief profile with our birthdays and then they sent us 1 or 2 memepoints in our birth month?


----------



## engawa (Oct 3, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with the Memebox site? I keep on getting blank pages and can't login  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

I've noticed a few people seem to be upset about the shipping but I haven't noticed any changes???

I purchased my first box in May but didn't receive my first boxes until August (I think..) and my shipping seemed fine (and fit with the estimated shipping times), is something different happening for US customers??


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I've noticed a few people seem to be upset about the shipping but I haven't noticed any changes???
> 
> I purchased my first box in May but didn't receive my first boxes until August (I think..) and my shipping seemed fine (and fit with the estimated shipping times), is something different happening for US customers??


Yeah mine went from arriving in no later than 7 days, to sometimes up to 2 weeks. It's annoying to say the least.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah mine went from arriving in no later than 7 days, to sometimes up to 2 weeks. It's annoying to say the least.


Oh I see, that would definitely be annoying!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Oh I see, that would definitely be annoying!


My Honey Box has been the demonstration of this, after it was processed through LA customs it sat there for 4 days (not even a weekend, weekdays), until it finally was processed through the LA post office today. With any luck it will be here Saturday.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got another 5 points and it says "Welcome VIPS"

Looks like VIP points are here!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just got another 5 points and it says "Welcome VIPS"
> 
> Looks like VIP points are here!


Wow I hope we all get them!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

They expire on the 5th.

They better release some AMAZING boxes tonight!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Because of the whole newsletter issue i probably won't get them


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

No magical VIP points for me, either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm staying up late for boxes tonight and they better be so ridiculously awesome that I spend my first paycheck from my new job before I even get it LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 3, 2014)

vip points! wee!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> vip points! wee!


I'm getting jealous lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 3, 2014)

hopefully their computer is working its way down the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

I really don't understand this, I know that their system is inconsistent for giving out points to those that have purchased certain boxes, but do the VIP points work the same way? Or do they go out in batches, or something of the sort?

It says "WelcomeVIPS" so I don't know what else it could be for. Has ANYONE received this yet?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> hopefully their computer is working its way down the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh thank goodness! I was starting to think it was some sort of glitch, and that they were going to just magically disappear from my account! 

I have to say...I'm REALLY pleased with this. Points plus an October code means $17 for a regular box at VIP pricing.

Not bad at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder if the "WelcomeVIP" points are for accounts that became VIPs last month or this month?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if the "WelcomeVIP" points are for accounts that became VIPs last month or this month?


I became a VIP in August (I actually considered that it could be for newer members), so I did receive VIP points before.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if the "WelcomeVIP" points are for accounts that became VIPs last month or this month?


That's a good theory


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

New boxes, Petit Treasures (Cute), Apple Mojito, and Blackout http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I became a VIP in August (I actually considered that it could be for newer members), so I did receive VIP points before.


I became one in September and didn't get any, tbh I haven't had any VIP meme points, not complaining just some info


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 3, 2014)

*@**@theori3*, i have been VIP since it became a thing and i got point so i don't think it's for new VIP's only


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New boxes, Petit Treasures (Cute), Apple Mojito, and Blackout http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip


It's so weird today I was thinking memebox should do a box with all black products!! I'm impressed with myself


----------



## engawa (Oct 3, 2014)

Woah anyone else notice the new boxes are only $19? They don't seem discounted to VIPs though--usually it'll have a crossed out price mark? And the email doesn't have the usual "save $3" next to the VIP listings.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

Black Out box sounds like an excuse to send black mascara and black eyeliner...no thanks, I get enough of that from my other beauty subs.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

engawa said:


> Woah anyone else notice the new boxes are only $19? They don't seem discounted to VIPs though--usually it'll have a crossed out price mark? And the email doesn't have the usual "save $3" next to the VIP listings.


Could be one of the new changes! I'm intrigued.

And $19 instead of $20?

....Changes for the better?! Could it be?!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 3, 2014)

The points are for October VIPs. I say that because the first line of the e-mail says something like "start the month off with points"


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did anyone else receive 5 Memepoints on their VIP account?
> 
> @@Kelly Silva I am! I'm hoping for a 3 box release night, we haven't had one in a bit now (or it feels that way at least).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did. Thay are called VIP welcome points and are valid until 05.10.


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm confused by the new boxes...especially the apple mojito one. The description makes no sense to me yet I want it because I like apples.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Black Out box sounds like an excuse to send black mascara and black eyeliner...no thanks, I get enough of that from my other beauty subs.


I thought it would be black masks and scrub and stuff


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I did. Thay are called VIP welcome points and are valid until 05.10.


I have the apple/blackout bundle in my cart but don't know if I should pull the trigger or hope for those VIP welcome points...........


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I'm confused by the new boxes...especially the apple mojito one. The description makes no sense to me yet I want it because I like apples.


So it will probably have all those extra TonyMoly Apple Honey creams from the Marzia box in it, but maybe mint stuff? I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

I was thinking charcoal masks


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

I've decided that the descriptions are useless. I'm hoping for black masks and such (yes, the photo distracted me!)

Thanks to having some points saved, and an October code. I paid $34.99 for the bundle of 3.

Great way to start My Mememonth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 3, 2014)

I am tempted by the petit treasure box... Can't resist cute things.. Can't justify buying it though since I still haven't gotten my VIP email or points if those points are for October...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Petit seems awesome! But black is calling out.

I feel like Memebox is giving back alot suddenly. It is a good change!

The codes, the points, the cheap boxes... ILU MEMEBOX!!  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

still on strike atm... waiting for them to sort out my vip  but guess i might miss the vip points either way.... grrr


----------



## engawa (Oct 3, 2014)

The VIP codes ($7 off 2 box or even the 5% off 50) doesn't work for me ;_; anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

I have use a few black Korean skincare products.. sounds a bit wrong but I think you can follow me haha.

I had a peel off mask that was pitch black, and a few coal masks that were a multitude of grey shades, I've also seen black cellulose masks (am I using the right word? those firm jelly masks that work like a sheet mask). If there was makeup in that box I would be disappointed.

The apple mojito box clearly says "refreshing fruit mixes" so I doubt it will be all apple stuff, perhaps just more apple than other fruit items.

The petite box is just want want want want want.

I can't order anything until the 6th here in Australia (still the 5th in Korea) so I'll be pushed for time trying to get to the bank to make a purchase before those points expire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I have use a few black Korean skincare products.. sounds a bit wrong but I think you can follow me haha.
> 
> I had a peel off mask that was pitch black, and a few coal masks that were a multitude of grey shades, I've also seen black cellulose masks (am I using the right word? those firm jelly masks that work like a sheet mask). If there was makeup in that box I would be disappointed.
> 
> ...


True, I don't want black eyeliner in that blackout box. I am assuming mud packs, charcoal wash, nose strips and black masks.

Well Mojito is made of mint, lime and alcohol apple in this case aaannnd theres this;



Spoiler


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I ordered the apple/blackout bundle, I'm hoping for a load of black masks scrubs and washes


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> still on strike atm... waiting for them to sort out my vip  but guess i might miss the vip points either way.... grrr


they have not refunded me for a loss box too..but still..i'm memeweak.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you get any reply mails so far?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

I got a reply saying to give them 48hrs to sort the vip out... Grrr

In a bad mood anyhow as other companies are annoying me so this takes the biscuit


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

@@veritazy I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought about The Saem's mojito line!

It's actually possible, the line is only really sold in the summer, and a few items have been discontinued. So, maybe we'll get lucky and see one item in there. I even bought the mojito facial mist on RRS for about $3 during a clearout sale a few weeks ago, so Memebox could have acquired them for dirt cheap.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 3, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on the blackout box! If I get at least a charcoal face mask and maybe a ginseng face mask it would have been worth it even if I don't like anything else. But I'm really hoping this box will be a slam dunk!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Maybe?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

oh i am so weak... gonna buy the three bundle with 22 points and a code


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

I caved and got the Blackout/Petit Treasures bundle with the 5 VIP points and a 5 coupon. $34.99 for 2 boxes express shipping isn't bad at all!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

I wouldn't plan on seeing the Dewytree masks in there.

I have a feeling that if they do include a sheet mask, we may see another Shara Shara charcoal mask (the one from the Earth and Sea box). Other than the fact that it was in that box, we've been seeing Shara Shara a lot recently....And in the past month I have received an additional 7 of those masks as "free gifts/samples" with assorted orders from RRS, TesterKorea, etc. So apparently those are being handed out like candy at the moment.


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2014)

Of course, I didn't make VIP this month because I'm one box short and of course I was a VIP for the last wo months and never got any points or real benefits from it ^^

Thanks for posting about the new boxes!


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2014)

Apple Mojito seems right up my alley (huhu) but probably won't be getting it as I have a mojito toner from Mizon coming my way from Koreadepart  B)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

Liv said:


> Apple Mojito seems right up my alley (huhu) but probably won't be getting it as I have a mojito toner from Mizon coming my way from Koreadepart  B)


Ignoring my massive selection of toners (and facial mists)....

I have The Saem's mojito toner, mojito facial mist, lemon mojito oil mist, grapefruit mojito gel mist.

And I just bought a mojito themed box.

I really hope they focus on the "apple" part a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ignoring my massive selection of toners (and facial mists)....
> 
> I have The Saem's mojito toner, mojito facial mist, lemon mojito oil mist, grapefruit mojito gel mist.
> 
> ...


Wow, I didn't even now they were so many mojito themed products on the market.

Thanks for the selection, I guess some of them will be making an appearance in a future order  :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Cool. Cost $36.99 and I shared the love


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 3, 2014)

first boxes to really interest me bought all 3 then thought what the heck got super lucky box 11 and the etude house box, used 10 points and a shipping code, and its give me free shipping on both the separate boxes ordered , roll on monday new buys,


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

Liv said:


> Wow, I didn't even now they were so many mojito themed products on the market.
> 
> Thanks for the selection, I guess some of them will be making an appearance in a future order  :blush:


Those are all by "The Saem" and the lemon and grapefruit were limited edition type things, so I had to grab them. Next time you shop on KoreaDepart I definitely suggest checking out the mojito line, it's amazing, and the products are really very reasonably priced. Their mojito toner was the original, and it comes in this adorable perrier looking bottle. It's constantly on sale in the $5 range, definitely keep that in mind if you like the mojito stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought about The Saem's mojito line!
> 
> It's actually possible, the line is only really sold in the summer, and a few items have been discontinued. So, maybe we'll get lucky and see one item in there. I even bought the mojito facial mist on RRS for about $3 during a clearout sale a few weeks ago, so Memebox could have acquired them for dirt cheap.


Ohhh maybe thats why. Or free even. But there are other companies with this line too. Curious! Or maybe we might even see tonymoly's green appletox in there.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Is that any good? I nearly bought cpm box with it as it would have been cheap with points?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Ohhh maybe thats why. Or free even. But there are other companies with this line too. Curious! Or maybe we might even see tonymoly's green appletox in there.


Yeah, I know of a couple other mojito products, Mizon being the only one that readily comes to mind. I think considering the timing and price factor, that The Saem is a possibility! 

We may, especially if they decided to break up some of the CutiePie boxes to save their reputation a wee bit. I would never buy one (again), but I wouldn't mind it as an addition to a box. It would make a good gift. 

@@Jane George It's one of the worst reviewed/rated Korean skincare products I know of, and I definitely say avoid that box if that's one of the reasons you want it. It's cute packaging, but the product itself is meh at best.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is that any good? I nearly bought cpm box with it as it would have been cheap with points?


are yo talking to me jane


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> are yo talking to me jane


Anyone who knows about appletox... Sorry am doing about eight million things.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

I added 15 of the nose strips to my cart, the cacao mask, several of the 2 for $1 milk masks, a few lip balms and a foot spray. I reached exactly the $70 to use the freeshipping code (and save my $30 one for later).  It does still work.

But what's odd, is it said that for those items, shipping would a grand total of....$96.68 for standard shipping ($88 something for expedited). Umm, nearly $100 to ship that stuff? Something is screwy.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

$100 shows they are round the twist... it should be on weight


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> $100 shows they are round the twist... it should be on weight


I know! The only heavy item is the cacao mask, and that wouldn't even cost $10 to ship. It weighs a lot less than a Memebox! Haha

What are they doing, charging separate shipping charges per item?!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! The only heavy item is the cacao mask, and that wouldn't even cost $10 to ship. It weighs a lot less than a Memebox! Haha
> 
> What are they doing, charging separate shipping charges per item?!


Yes


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 3, 2014)

sorry to post but if you want selfridges advent calendar buy now its selling fast since going online a few hrs ago, 

no more advent talk unless memebox sell one, i know some of you ladies international were looking,


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 3, 2014)

I got Apple Mojito and Petite Treasures bundle   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looking forward to displaying all the cute items in my new place once I move, so I hope Petite Treasures is a good box for that!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow I just checked the Blithe again today and it is already $40++. Wanted to buy it with the other sale items but was a step late. That is like Korean pricing + 10.90 shipping...and they have the face to charge more. I think my memelove just dissipated again. put it back on sale!!  :scared:   :scared:   :scared:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Could be one of the new changes! I'm intrigued.
> 
> And $19 instead of $20?
> 
> ....Changes for the better?! Could it be?!


I'm actually interested in seeing what the full price will on each - probably $23 as they are not super boxes, but still we will see....


----------



## maii (Oct 3, 2014)

Had anyone been using their volcanic roller from omg2? Is it any good?

I'm interested in maybe picking it up while its in sale...seems like such a cool thing, but don't want to waste money on a gimmick.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

pretty sure it was $19 for vip at one point before


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

@@Mahsa I'm curious about that as well. I wonder if they realize the VIP pricing is pointless and they're just going to offer a limited time discount? If they do that, I wonder what/if any VIP "extras" will stay. Just the codes, and the chance of VIP points?

@@maii I'm sure someone on here can help you out more, but...I did receive one, but did not keep it since I have dry skin. However, I've purchased the cheap little volcanic rollers from KoreaDepart before (they're cheap looking little rollers) and they did work well. Far superior to oil blotting papers.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I'm curious about that as well. I wonder if they realize the VIP pricing is pointless and they're just going to offer a limited time discount? If they do that, I wonder what/if any VIP "extras" will stay. Just the codes, and the chance of VIP points?
> 
> @@maii I'm sure someone on here can help you out more, but...I did receive one, but did not keep it since I have dry skin. However, I've purchased the cheap little volcanic rollers from KoreaDepart before (they're cheap looking little rollers) and they did work well. Far superior to oil blotting papers.


It feels like you are given a choice of boxes at $19 and if you are lucky they will be worth a lot more, it's fun but it has the potential to be annoying but it's just another meme thing to keep us at the edge of our seats I guess


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It feels like you are given a choice of boxes at $19 and if you are lucky they will be worth a lot more, it's fun but it has the potential to be annoying but it's just another meme thing to keep us at the edge of our seats I guess


You are right, Mahsa...

I don't really like this gamble but they are attractive themes. I think they should not have removed the descriptions at the bottom. More clues would have been nice (other beauty boxes are doing this as well). Descriptions or tiny spoilers would save them the trouble of refunding cancellations later on, as people can decide at the moment before purchasing.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> You are right, Mahsa...
> 
> I don't really like this gamble but they are attractive themes. I think they should not have removed the descriptions at the bottom. More clues would have been nice (other beauty boxes are doing this as well). Descriptions or tiny spoilers would save them the trouble of refunding cancellations later on, as people can decide at the moment before purchasing.


Yes gamble is the perfect word for it... Well not long now until we find out


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

maii said:


> Had anyone been using their volcanic roller from omg2? Is it any good?
> 
> I'm interested in maybe picking it up while its in sale...seems like such a cool thing, but don't want to waste money on a gimmick.


It has actually been working for me! I use it instead of oil blotting papers/sheets and it really does soak up the excess oil. I've been super impressed by it so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 3, 2014)

My fair lady nail box is Sold out!!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 3, 2014)

well, the new boxes hit a soft spot on me - had to get all three! really intrigued by the mojito and blackout theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> while i were at it, also picked up tea tree that i wanted ^^


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

I got all three - I am hoping for some cool black facial products in the blackout (if I get some black makeup, fine...but I think they will also give us some facial products too), the petite treasures sounded cute (again, nieces to buy for!!) and the apple mojito one - well, I've wanted that apple mojito facial mist ever since I saw it in the Memebox Korean Office Lady box!

19.00 boxes - express shipping - had memepoints - promo code - how can I not get all 3??

I wonder if they will be giving us VIP points instead of the discounts on the boxes going forward?  I personally would love the points, but they would have to give us the same points as the original discounts, which I am not sure they are going to do (as I didn't purchase all of those boxes at each release)  So, not to have those discounts will be awful, imho, if they are only going to give a some points here and there, not each time they release boxes...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

@@biancardi There's an apple mojito facial mist?! ...Must..Find..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi There's an apple mojito facial mist?! ...Must..Find..


I thought it was the one in Office Lady box....It had mojito on it!  Could have been plain one - anyway, I want a mojito facial mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

I grabbed the Mask 6 + Blogger Thumbs Up bundle thanks to this points news woo! I'm not sure that I trust Memebox to interpret the blogger poll and translate that into a good box, but at least it will be interesting!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm torn, I want Apple and Blackout but just don't know about Petite. Not sure I need a bunch of tiny treasures. Do you think we'll definitely get some restocks today? Was it noon last week?

I was being so good for a bit and then bought 12 boxes in a week so I could use the 15 and 20% codes to save some money. At least that's how I rationalized it out. lol

ETA: Decided to actually look at what I've ordered recently since I haven't written anything down like I usually do and I've ordered 14 boxes, not 12, and two of the Scrub 2 &amp; Oil Therapy Value Sets. Brilliant!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm torn, I want Apple and Blackout but just don't know about Petite. Not sure I need a bunch of tiny treasures. Do you think we'll definitely get some restocks today? Was it noon last week?
> 
> I was being so good for a bit and then bought 12 boxes in a week so I could use the 15 and 20% codes to save some money. At least that's how I rationalized it out. lol


Restocks, I have always thought, are just when the boxes are there (from cancellations, returned back to shipper).  I think that one friday where they hyped it up was special.

Do you have any tween/teen/young 20's nieces that might like the petite treasures box?  That is how I justified it - lol - there might be something for their auntie in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Do you have any tween/teen/young 20's nieces that might like the petite treasures box?  That is how I justified it - lol - there might be something for their auntie in there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No, unfortunately we only do boys in our family. LOL I am the oldest female grandchild, a dozen boys, then my youngest cousin is a girl. I have four brothers and the twins just started having children and I have three nephews. Believe me, we pray for little girls in this family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Did you read above? I may be sending you an ENTIRE box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> No, unfortunately we only do boys in our family. LOL I am the oldest female grandchild, a dozen boys, then my youngest cousin is a girl. I have four brothers and the twins just started having children and I have three nephews. Believe me, we pray for little girls in this family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you read above? I may be sending you an ENTIRE box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG.  lol

woot!!


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

Not interested in the new boxes, but I currently have Scrub 2 and Elixirs in my cart. Going to hold off until this afternoon just in case there is another random Friday restock before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

If I order any of the new boxes now, I wont be receiving them until after New Years, due to the Dec 2nd shipping date lol... That's a long time away, so I think I will stop buying until after the New years. .. *sob* The shipping time is just too damn long. I get my TesterKorea shipments quicker than Memebox now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wonderings (Oct 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If I order any of the new boxes now, I wont be receiving them until after New Years, due to the Dec 2nd shipping date lol... That's a long time away, so I think I will stop buying until after the New years. .. *sob* The shipping time is just too damn long. I get my TesterKorea shipments quicker than Memebox now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ah, but that's why there are value sets with the free shipping upgrade!  Express shipping is crazy-awesome-fast.  I can't believe it's only $6.99 when purchasing a bundle.

I purchased the Blackout/Apple Mojito AND Mask 6 /Blogger Thumbs bundles - total was just over $100 so there's the $5 off affiliate + $5 coupon + $5 VIP memepoints - it works out to a nice deal, and the express shipping means my boxes will be here very quickly after they ship!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If I order any of the new boxes now, I wont be receiving them until after New Years, due to the Dec 2nd shipping date lol... That's a long time away, so I think I will stop buying until after the New years. .. *sob* The shipping time is just too damn long. I get my TesterKorea shipments quicker than Memebox now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you wait that long for standard shipping and express??


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Do you wait that long for standard shipping and express??


Standard, which they seem to have changed, takes about 3-4 weeks to get to me now. Express - usually 5 business days.



wonderings said:


> Ah, but that's why there are value sets with the free shipping upgrade!  Express shipping is crazy-awesome-fast.  I can't believe it's only $6.99 when purchasing a bundle.
> 
> I purchased the Blackout/Apple Mojito AND Mask 6 /Blogger Thumbs bundles - total was just over $100 so there's the $5 off affiliate + $5 coupon + $5 VIP memepoints - it works out to a nice deal, and the express shipping means my boxes will be here very quickly after they ship!


Yea, its a great deal, but I don't need all those boxes. I usually just buy in singles, and I have 25 people to buy for  Christmas + my daughters 3rd birthday is Dec 4th  and she wants a huge princess party, so I can't justify buying for me this time of year LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After New Years I will get back on track lol.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, its a great deal, but I don't need all those boxes. I usually just buy in singles, and I have 25 people to buy for  Christmas + my daughters 3rd birthday is Dec 4th  and she wants a huge princess party, so I can't justify buying for me this time of year LOL After New Years I will get back on track lol.


Oh of course you should save for holidays &amp; birthdays before buying memeboxes.  They are not a necessity!

I've just about reached meme-saturation where I'm starting to feel overwhelmed with the products I have / boxes to come and need to have a giant "use it up" extravaganza.

Also, now that I have a good, fun overview of what k-skincare has to offer (thanks memebox!), it's time to focus on what's *working* for me -- to only purchase the best, most effective products, even if there's not officially the same box value per price paid with a mystery box.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 3, 2014)

Idk about the Blackout theme, I'm afraid that I'd get more makeup than skincare. 

Apple Mojito and Petit Treasures are on my list.

I might add Elixir, Green foods, Super 11, Tea Tree, and the Scrub/Oil/Volume bundle and just use the 20% off, my points and affiliate code.

I've been slowing down on my meme purchases, but these new codes might make me buy a ton at once lol.


----------



## Fae (Oct 3, 2014)

I used my 30 dollar shop code &amp; got:

Elmaju Brocooli Essence Toner

Nose Pore Strips Choco Cacao

Honey One Snail Cream

Real Cacao Brightening Mask

Yay! ^o^ Still thinking about the new boxes! I think I'll wait a little! ^^


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If I order any of the new boxes now, I wont be receiving them until after New Years, due to the Dec 2nd shipping date lol... That's a long time away, so I think I will stop buying until after the New years. .. *sob* The shipping time is just too damn long. I get my TesterKorea shipments quicker than Memebox now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't forget that Canada Post starts delivering packages on Saturdays starting in November or December. Actually, that probably doesn't help much since CP is probably the fastest part of the process, which is sort of rare.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 3, 2014)

With all the great points and codes this month, I'm thinking about breaking my no-buy for the Bloggers Thumbs-Up/Mask 6 set! The mask boxes are always fun and a great value, and I'm _so_ curious what they'll do with the Bloggers box. And I was going to wait to buy until after my Princess bundle comes next week... well-played, Memebox.

Kinda wondering if I should wait and see if there are any restocks today, though.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

Ahh I hope they put the blithe back to the $27 sales...it still say $27 on the shop page but on the product page it is like $46 wtf..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And please add more stuff before going on a memeweekend. Its always too boring during the weekends and I might just let the $5 points slip.  :unsure2:


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if I want any of the new boxes - maybe Apple Mojito - but obviously the VIP points on 2 accounts are burning a hole in my pocket... I may wait till evening though to see if there are any restocks coming.

OT: Selfridges Advent Calendar ships UK only - I'm going to cry  :scared:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

I know i am sorry i got your hopes.

I am having a bit of a grrr at the rm too. Used to be 5 days but at 9 days and 7 days with my mask and global boxes grrr. Between that and Lush/UPS grrrrrr


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, I remain frustrated.   Despite my saying yesterday that I wasn't sure I'd even buy from memebox this month, I actually want and would buy two of these but refuse to do so until they sort out my VIP status issue... despite signing up for their newsletter I have not received any points, I did not receive the email announcing these boxes, and I still don't have my codes. I feel like if they can't be bothered to sort this out for me and give me the same perks as other VIPs they can't want my business that badly. I don't see why I should have to buy from them at full price when there should be codes and points available to me like they are to all the other VIPs. 

Honestly, if they don't sort this out for me I am debating even cancelling some of my past orders. However, they told me to give them 48 hours, so they have 24 to go.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah, I remain frustrated.   Despite my saying yesterday that I wasn't sure I'd even buy from memebox this month, I actually want and would buy two of these but refuse to do so until they sort out my VIP status issue... despite signing up for their newsletter I have not received any points, I did not receive the email announcing these boxes, and I still don't have my codes. I feel like if they can't be bothered to sort this out for me and give me the same perks as other VIPs they can't want my business that badly. I don't see why I should have to buy from them at full price when there should be codes and points available to me like they are to all the other VIPs.
> 
> Honestly, if they don't sort this out for me I am debating even cancelling some of my past orders. However, they told me to give them 48 hours, so they have 24 to go.


I haven't had mine yet or my codes grrr


----------



## Fae (Oct 3, 2014)

I wish they would change sth. about the shipping cost! Before it only took 9 days at max and now it takes 2 weeks every time!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 3, 2014)

I got the five points, but none of the new boxes tempt me! I guess I'm waiting for any potential restocks.


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone else having problems applying the $7 off two boxes VIP code?


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 3, 2014)

How long does a package stay at incheon normally? My shop order is there since the 26th.. I Know it's not that long but 4 days was the longest so far


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> Don't forget that Canada Post starts delivering packages on Saturdays starting in November or December. Actually, that probably doesn't help much since CP is probably the fastest part of the process, which is sort of rare.


Ooo I didnt know that! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Anyone else having problems applying the $7 off two boxes VIP code?


I've always had issues with that problem.... I tried adding another box =x3 boxes and it worked.. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 3, 2014)

Caved in and purchased Petit Treasures for 18$ CDN. That's enough for me.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 3, 2014)

I ordered all three boxes this morning, but I can't help but wonder what we can expect in terms of overall value and/or number of products for boxes that were only $19. I'd love to know whether they reduced the price for some other reason, or are these boxes going to be more like the scentboxes in terms of size and value. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## had706 (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought all 3 in a bundle today and with points and $5 off it was only $43.99. I really don't need anymore boxes but I was cranky about that OT(Selfridges advent calendar not shipping to US) so I needed to buy something. I may have also bought a pair of boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

Sort of funny story (at least I was amused). I'm trying to use up some of the tiny random things I have cluttering up my bathroom, so I decided to use the Verikos Powder Tightening Cream from the Skincare box. A bit later as I'm doing something else I keep thinking "What is the lovely scent I can smell?". At first I thought our upstairs neighbours were cooking something, then I realized it's my face and the Verikos cream. It has this lovely orangey/citrus scent and now I'm sort of obsessed with wanting some type of body spray or perfume in an orange scent. Maybe I'll just use the rest of it up somewhere a little easier to smell than my face.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 3, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How long does a package stay at incheon normally? My shop order is there since the 26th.. I Know it's not that long but 4 days was the longest so far


If there is a dispatch number to the right hand side of the Incheon, then it has left Korea. Once you see that dispatch # then it's time to track it on your postal website. That is how I do it. It usually has a 5 day lag between the dispatch post and the arrival in destination country. Hope that helps.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 3, 2014)

had706 said:


> I bought all 3 in a bundle today and with points and $5 off it was only $43.99. I really don't need anymore boxes but I was cranky about that OT(Selfridges advent calendar not shipping to US) so I needed to buy something. I may have also bought a pair of boots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, I bought a bag and trousers on the account of being cranky LOL

At least you've got so much amazing stuff at Sephora and Ulta - I'm browsing atm, may get my friend to send me some stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Haha, I bought a bag and trousers on the account of being cranky LOL
> 
> At least you've got so much amazing stuff at Sephora and Ulta - I'm browsing atm, may get my friend to send me some stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have made cookies as my lush order got left at the depot. I bought my boxes as I didn't get them yesterday like I was supposed to. Maybe monday lol

All three of the memeboxes boxes appealed though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How long does a package stay at incheon normally? My shop order is there since the 26th.. I Know it's not that long but 4 days was the longest so far


oh that is nothing!!  I've had it stay there for over 10 days!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I ordered all three boxes this morning, but I can't help but wonder what we can expect in terms of overall value and/or number of products for boxes that were only $19. I'd love to know whether they reduced the price for some other reason, or are these boxes going to be more like the scentboxes in terms of size and value. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


Some of the lesser valued boxes were fantastic - the mini boxes, grapefruit &amp; tropical scentbox, the color boxes, and the smile box were all under 20.00


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 3, 2014)

This is a first for me. I put Oil Therapy in my cart and left the Meme website as I am hoping to grap a restock later today if any show up. I just got an email from Memebox titled "Did you forget your #60 oil therapy?

Then the body of the email says "Get me before I'm Gone" and there is a checkout button. This must be a new change as I have always left stuff in my cart.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

I get those emails all the time... I always forget to empty my basket though... usually checking on stock levels though


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 3, 2014)

So is the current $19 pricing the VIP pricing? I want to buy Petite but also want to see  if there are any restocks and if I get my VIP codes/points later on.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> This is a first for me. I put Oil Therapy in my cart and left the Meme website as I am hoping to grap a restock later today if any show up. I just got an email from Memebox titled "Did you forget your #60 oil therapy?
> 
> Then the body of the email says "Get me before I'm Gone" and there is a checkout button. This must be a new change as I have always left stuff in my cart.


I've been getting those for a month now...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> So is the current $19 pricing the VIP pricing? I want to buy Petite but also want to see  if there are any restocks and if I get my VIP codes/points later on.


no, that is the regular pricing, it seems....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

its stupid if it is... why send as a vip email


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've been getting those for a month now...


Sorry I thought it was new. I'm a habitual cart abandoner, LOL. I guess they really want me to buy it.
Now if they started doing what other companies do and offer a discount to complete checkout, that would be awesome!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> If there is a dispatch number to the right hand side of the Incheon, then it has left Korea. Once you see that dispatch # then it's time to track it on your postal website. That is how I do it. It usually has a 5 day lag between the dispatch post and the arrival in destination country. Hope that helps.


Hmm, i can track it on the Korea site even when it's in my country, but i checked it, and both say sent to destination country. Oh well.

Anyway, Thank you! I never tried to track it on my posal site, im sure it'll be useful someday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I've been getting those for a month now...


Yeah me too. Every single time. I find it very annoying


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

As an FYI about the Citrus box, only 10 are left and they have sold 10ish in the past 8 or 9 hours since when I last checked so I think it will probably sell out quickly now if anyone was still thinking of it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> its stupid if it is... why send as a vip email



well, they had to tell us about our 5 VIP memepoints - lol


----------



## flushblush (Oct 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> This is a first for me. I put Oil Therapy in my cart and left the Meme website as I am hoping to grap a restock later today if any show up. I just got an email from Memebox titled "Did you forget your #60 oil therapy?
> 
> Then the body of the email says "Get me before I'm Gone" and there is a checkout button. This must be a new change as I have always left stuff in my cart.


I've gotten those emails. They can be a tease, too - I left a Dessert/Rose bundle in my cart too long, it sold out, and a couple weeks later I got an email encouraging me to buy the boxes before they sold out. I was all, "They got restocked? :w00t:  " only to click over and... nope. Their system apparently doesn't filter sold out items. :scared:


----------



## moosie (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought Apple Mojito.  I sort of want Blackout, but I REALLY don't need any black eyeliner or mascara, and I didn't want to gamble on the box.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugh, I've got Memeparalysis. I can. not. choose. between the Blogger/Mask bundle or Elixirs. The bundle is a bit spendier than I'd like to spring for right now, even with points &amp; codes, but the boxes look fun and I wouldn't have to wait too long once they're shipped. Elixirs would be super cheap with points &amp; codes, and ~might~ fill in the essence/toner/ampoule gap in my collection, but the description is really vague and I'm sick of waiting for RM shipping. What to doooooooooooo


----------



## catyz (Oct 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Ugh, I've got Memeparalysis. I can. not. choose. between the Blogger/Mask bundle or Elixirs. The bundle is a bit spendier than I'd like to spring for right now, even with points &amp; codes, but the boxes look fun and I wouldn't have to wait too long once they're shipped. Elixirs would be super cheap with points &amp; codes, and ~might~ fill in the essence/toner/ampoule gap in my collection, but the description is really vague and I'm sick of waiting for RM shipping. What to doooooooooooo


i just cancelled my cirtrus box for the Elixir box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate the RM too but REALLY wanted the elixir and after pts and codes it was worth it! Maybe you can use the 20% off code if you really can't decide?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (bad enabler, I know! lol)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got my Cafe box and posted spoilers in the spoiler thread!  Lipstick box is coming up soon!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

How long until boxes go on general sale?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> How long until boxes go on general sale?


you can buy them before even if not vip


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you can buy them before even if not vip


I can't see them on the website - I meant at their full price rather than at VIP discount


----------



## flushblush (Oct 3, 2014)

catyz said:


> i just cancelled my cirtrus box for the Elixir box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate the RM too but REALLY wanted the elixir and after pts and codes it was worth it! Maybe you can use the 20% off code if you really can't decide?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (bad enabler, I know! lol)


Hm, the only 20% code I see is the 20% off $200? I definitely don't have that kind of money, sadly, but you are certainly enabling me over to the dark side, lol!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

@@Mahsa http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip

not sure there is vip pricing on them


----------



## catyz (Oct 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hm, the only 20% code I see is the 20% off $200? I definitely don't have that kind of money, sadly, but you are certainly enabling me over to the dark side, lol!


Yea, me too. Hence why I cancelled one box to get this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Mahsa http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip
> 
> not sure there is vip pricing on them


Thank you Jane


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you Jane


np. they might jump onto the site soon or not... you never know with memebox


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm having a crisis: what are the odds that the Original Raw Black Bubble cleanser that's listed on the Memebox Korea site (http://www.memebox.com/page/6118?source=) will end up in the Blackout box? Urgh if the odds are decent I should just surrender, even if it means dreaded RM shipping...


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 3, 2014)

I swear to go Memebox, you need to stop. I'm supposed to be on a no/low-buy. Stop this right now. I was so good over July and August and then all of a sudden you just _had_ to release all these tempting boxes, didn't you?

Thinking about the Petit box for sure, maybe the Petit &amp; Black because you're all convincing me about these awesome  skincare products. I'm scared of getting heaps of black mascara and eyeliner, though. Or a black lippie, which I definitely can't pull off. Going to hold off until the fifth, if the boxes are sold out then it was meant to be.

I really want the mini cupcakes in the Cute #1 to be in the Petit box.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I really want the mini cupcakes in the Cute #1 to be in the Petit box.


I missed out on Cute 1 so I would love it if they were in there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

I've gotten two of the "Did you Forget Your..." emails today. Within two hours they reminded me twice about the same order. They really want me to get the Scrub box.


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 3, 2014)

Just bought the apple mojito box. I used the points and a code, so why not. I'm kind of iffy on the cafe box- I am sick of getting Pure Smile products in my boxes and they could definitely have incorporated some more interesting products like a caffeine infused eye cream/face cream. I'm okay with the lipsticks in the lipstick box but they should have included more than 6, because they initially had 10 in the description. My love for Memebox is definitely waning...


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

I just bought the CUTIE PIE MARZIA BOX 2

My daughters birthday present


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

there is only one released days ago... not new today... if there had been i would ask for a refund


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> OMG her second box  !!! Theres a New CUTIE PIE MARZIA BOX !!!!
> 
> Under Collaboration tab !!


lol Memebox is really trying to get rid of those boxes...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

when she isnt enthused by her own box that is concerning


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

LOL Im sorry, I just came back from a really bad flu, and haven't been on makeup talk for a few weeks, Don't imply I work for memebox cause I dont

I forgot my password to my account cause Ive been so sick, so I made a new account but I have been here before and traded

Im not a huge buyer, This is like my seventh box

Please don't imply Im a spammer, I just liked her first box is all and this box will be my daughters birthday present, I don't even have a blog, no agenda, Just a regular mom whos been really sick and first time I log in for weeks I see the box, I thought it was great timing on my part.  Just trying to share my happiness now that I finaly feel better and stronger

Guess it was taken wrong and Im sorry, If you all knew how sick I was, and happy to be back


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the memeuniverse trying to tell me not to buy two boxes or to buy more than two boxes? I was going to use my $7 off code but of course it doesn't work with two boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 3, 2014)

np, the first box was better imo and to be honest I don't think this one has sold well. I am 50/50 on if they will be silly enough to do another


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

btw..

I put Cutie in my name cause it was my way of celebrating coming back from the Dead, logging in finding a pop up of Cuties box , saw it as a sign and rainbow. Im finaly having my appetite back,lol. and jumping back into makeup talk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

For those buying two boxes, I would, wish I could, but can only afford one memebox every other month,


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> Please Miss Jexie an apology, cause I like  your blog a lot and don't want to be misunderstood.  Ive been so sick, you can call my husband if you like and he will explain how sick I was and how I don't work for Memebox. Im willing to give you our phone number
> 
> I don't need stress, I can find my old account Ever since the changes I haven't been on much, had to make another.
> 
> ...


I responded to your PM, no worries! It was all a simple misunderstanding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> Please Miss Jexie an apology, cause I like your blog a lot and don't want to be misunderstood. Ive been so sick, you can call my husband if you like and he will explain how sick I was and how I don't work for Memebox. Im willing to give you our phone number


Hey, welcome back to MUT, glad you're feeling better. No worries, unless I missed something I don't think that @@MissJexie was implying that at all. We all know that sending someone from Memebox into our forum to try to drum up sales for that box would backfire miserably. Mis-er-ab-ly. I think the second Cutie Pie box is a great choice for a girl--it's really cute and not inappropriate for someone younger. I hope your daughter enjoys it!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't decide whether to buy the blackout together with the OMG4. I don't think that the blackout will be full of makeup, maybe 1 item. I am more concerned that the black theme will be on the packaging rather than the product! e.g. a cream in a black tube!

Did anyone manage to make the $7 shipping for two boxes code to work?

I wouldn't mind memebox giving us e.g. 5 points expiring soon whenever new boxes were out, instead of the VIP discount on new boxes. Then I could choose where to spend the points (maybe in previous boxes) and I wouldn't get stressed thinking I have to decide immediately! I understand that this would affect people that buy a lot of boxes. But if they are going to give us just 5 points at the beginning of the month, without vip discounts, I would be disappointed.

Clever move to give the $30 free delivery for memeshop! First time I bought something from the shop!


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

(((((HUGS)))))) Luv you all, Embarassed now Im so whiny, I just think the flu raddled my brain..

Im trying to work with this certain email provider to fix my account to help get my old account back

Anyways, luv to u all, thanks for the well wishes for me and my daughter, shes addicted to makeup as I am, lol

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 3, 2014)

@@CUTIELOVE I'm sorry you feel alittle unsure . Just finished work and catching up on the thread . I think it's a case of crossed wires and I think you need to take it slowly . Welcome back as well. I think until you have been ill really badly you don't understand how off sync you can actually get . The brain gets tired and it's takes effort and energy to do little things . Get your strength back and take it slowly we are always here . Just join in when you feel up to it. And enjoy the good old meme banter .


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@marjojojoleintje - I watch tons of House Hunters International late at night and I've always loved that so many European bedrooms have sinks. I would love this! I don't care for a toilet in my bedroom, ours is actually just a few steps outside our bedroom door and I'm fine with that, but I can't tell you how many times I've put on a foot mask after getting into bed and needed to run to the bathroom because my hands were sticky or I've needed a glass of water and forgotten a water bottle.
> 
> My MemeBedroomStorage
> 
> ...


OMG your drawer cabinet is soooooocute!! I need something like that!! give it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I understand your concern. Memebox should sponder the +50 memeshoppers with free drawer cabinets xD

Also my home is quite an old home. not yet that old like we have to special stairway designed old Dutch roofs but the just Dutch standard home. nowadays you don't see those sinks in bedrooms in modern homes anymore. I do like the sink, handy for brushes my teeth and washing my hand and the mirror  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but splashing around with water when I cleanse my face is so dangerous for my floor, I'll keep doing that in our bathroom where we have floortiles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For my the shipping costs to swapaway are just insane so I have to stick my face in a memebox and empty it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also did you got my PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got a bill with €500 to pay for my hospital visit in April.. come on!!!

So I just paid it and now I'm thinking of spending a little bit less. Memebox sucks right now in their box choices so it helps!!

Now for comfort I want to buy somethings xD some tips on what to buy (small things) (a drawer cabinet is for near future when sister moves out!)

also I just told Genie that I'm gonna buy her Halloween snack box! it's gonna be epic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

Memebox just announced some winners of their facebook giveaway.. maybe you've won?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 3, 2014)

I bought Cute Wishlist #4 with K-Style, but I really wanted OMG #4 (but that bundle was sold out). Now I keep seeing all the OMG #4 and I'm like, ugh! I wish I could swap out that K-Style. I'm considering just canceling the whole bundle and calling it a day.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 3, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> (((((HUGS)))))) Luv you all, Embarassed now Im so whiny, I just think the flu raddled my brain..
> 
> Im trying to work with this certain email provider to fix my account to help get my old account back
> 
> ...


I guess I'm confused about why you didn't just RESET your password for your account?  I've done it lots, lol!  Unless I'm totally confused and missing something...anyway doesn't matter.  I personally think the CutePie box is a joke, and her enthusiasm was worse than the box.  BUT, that's just one persons opinion.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

OMG GUYS I WON!!!!

Now if only they'd give me my VIP benefits, right??


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG GUYS I WON!!!!
> 
> Now if only they'd give me my VIP benefits, right??


What did you win? Congrats


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> What did you win? Congrats


10 memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> 10 memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you can add the $5 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and congrats!!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 3, 2014)

@@tulosai

Wow, congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG GUYS I WON!!!!
> 
> Now if only they'd give me my VIP benefits, right??


Yay! Congrats!

I've won 2 memebox facebook giveaways in the past. one was for 10 memepoints and the other...was a box of Korean Oreo O's cereal LMAO most awesome and confusing prize ever


----------



## tulosai (Oct 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> you can add the $5 off code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and congrats!!


I could add it... if I had gotten the VIP email :/ but I am just going to sit on the points and wait till I get some kind of VIP satisfaction... they are not supposed to expire.

Either way, I am happy about this! Thanks!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie

Korean Oreo O's cereal. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

@@tulosai When I checked my second VIP account's email, the weirdest thing happened. I received the emails all last month, but nothing this month, and no codes or points. I check my account and sure enough I have to click to be added to the newsletter.

Did something happen where we were supposed to re-add ourselves to the newsletter? Am I missing something here? It happened to my other 2 accounts that should have reached VIP this month.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@MissJexie
> 
> Korean Oreo O's cereal. Lol


HAHAH I know right? 





I mean...that's super cool and all, I just laughed when they did a giveaway with them because I couldn't for the life of me figure out WHY.

I also remember during that giveaway they said something like, "Would you like to see more Korean food products on our site?"

Looks like that never came to fruition, but at least I got some Oreo O's out of the deal haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

That's too funny. I mentioned being shocked seeing cereal on the Meme-K site.

I can't believe they were pondering bringing some of the food items to their global shop.

I guess no one liked the idea, huh?


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 3, 2014)

Hahaha... Oh memebox...

But that cereal looks delicious with the cool milk man in sunglasses


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 3, 2014)

congrats to my fellow cpm fb contest point winners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Also is anyone else hoping for some of these Black Out products in the Black Out box?

http://us.memebox.com/black-out-pore-clean-toner#.VC7_OBZVhOE

if they didn't include at least one of them it would be absolutely absurd considering the box has the same name!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I could add it... if I had gotten the VIP email :/ but I am just going to sit on the points and wait till I get some kind of VIP satisfaction... they are not supposed to expire.
> 
> Either way, I am happy about this! Thanks!


I've just send you a private message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's too funny. I mentioned being shocked seeing cereal on the Meme-K site.
> 
> I can't believe they were pondering bringing some of the food items to their global shop.
> 
> I guess no one liked the idea, huh?


I'd probably buy some Korean food stuff from Memebox along with my beauty products, but I guess they didn't have enough interest. Probably should stick to beauty products for a while at least! LOL



rubymoon said:


> Hahaha... Oh memebox...
> 
> But that cereal looks delicious with the cool milk man in sunglasses


hahah the milk man is the best part of that box for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Also Memebox just posted the Lisa Pullano unboxing. It's amazing how the unboxing videos can make me like the collab boxes more or less. I actually think her box is pretty nice for new Memeboxers. I have 2 of the blushers and 3 of the Hope Girl lipsticks (which I truly LOVE) and also have 2 L.Vida polishes already, although the color she chose is actually really chic.

I think it's a much better value and curation that the CPM box, honestly!


----------



## drikajp (Oct 3, 2014)

Did I miss any restock today?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Did I miss any restock today?


Not yet, it seems.

I'm still hoping they release some today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 3, 2014)

Cafe and the lipstick box spoiler is up on the memebox group!!!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got the regular email for the boxes released last night, I guess they're all priced $19.00 so no deal for us VIP's!  I wonder if they're mini boxes or something?  Worries me a bit!


----------



## drikajp (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Not yet, it seems.
> 
> I'm still hoping they release some today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope so too! Just wake up at 5 am for it lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 3, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Just got the regular email for the boxes released last night, I guess they're all priced $19.00 so no deal for us VIP's!  I wonder if they're mini boxes or something?  Worries me a bit!


I'm guessing they MIGHT be toying with pricing just a bit to see how it affects sales. Perhaps they'll take out one product from the line up (as in, if there are usually 6-8 items or so in a Memebox, there might be 5-7) but it's only $4 cheaper than a typical Memebox, and only $1 cheaper than they offer on VIP pricing. I am interested to see what these boxes will be like though, if this pricing is a one time thing. There's no specification on them like the Scent boxes or Mini's that say they're smaller necessarily...so I guess it'll be a gamble!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

Whoa I just won 10 Memepoints in a CPM2 Instagram contest that I forgot I entered! waaah!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also Memebox just posted the Lisa Pullano unboxing. It's amazing how the unboxing videos can make me like the collab boxes more or less. I actually think her box is* pretty nice for new Memeboxers*. I have 2 of the blushers and 3 of the Hope Girl lipsticks (which I truly LOVE) and also have 2 L.Vida polishes already, although the color she chose is actually really chic.
> 
> I think it's a much better value and curation that the CPM box, honestly!


yes, I agree. When I looked at it on monday, and the items in it, I also stated that it was a good box for newbies.  I do love the nailpolish color as well.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Whoa I just won 10 Memepoints in a CPM2 Instagram contest that I forgot I entered! waaah!


congrats!  I am still waiting on my one measly memepoint from a survey I did last week and it was supposed to be in my account on the 1st ....

grrr


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 3, 2014)

Omo the day I buy a Mask 6 box there's ANOTHER new sheet mask sub box announced (this is Facecrate, not Oh My Sheet, which was announced all of last week): http://www.facecrate.com/

I want to say that I feel exhausted and overwhelmed by it all, but I kind of love the explosion of lots of boxes. Based on what I've seen from Meme unboxings of mask boxes, the Meme Mask editions will be hard to beat. But I will find out!


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey, I know this is a long shot, but if anyone won't be using their $30 free shipping code, I would really love to use it!  I had too many accounts that I was spreading my purchases over, so I didn't make VIP this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 3, 2014)

I saw the Lisa Pullano box only after I ordered the Cutie Pie, (frown) the Cutie Pie is for my daughter but the Lisa Pullano looks so classy, I would have loved it for myself if I could afford to buy more than one.

Upcoming boxes I want to see unboxed is the Holika?  and the Halloween


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> I saw the Lisa Pullano box only after I ordered the Cutie Pie, (frown) the Cutie Pie is for my daughter but the Lisa Pullano looks so classy, I would have loved it for myself if I could afford to buy more than one.
> 
> Upcoming boxes I want to see unboxed is the Holika?  and the Halloween


The lisa pullano box looks cute!

the Holika is already unboxed on the memebox youtube channel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes can't wait for the halloween!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

I entered the Lisa Pullano box facebook contest, where you leave a "review" on that box's page.  I just checked it out, and there are only a handful of reviews, all 5 star, showing up.  I gave it 4 stars, because I do think it's a great newbie box, but surprise surprise, my review isn't there.  I guess I should have known I had to give it 5 stars for a chance to win.  Sigh, memebox.


----------



## drikajp (Oct 3, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I entered the Lisa Pullano box facebook contest, where you leave a "review" on that box's page. I just checked it out, and there are only a handful of reviews, all 5 star, showing up. I gave it 4 stars, because I do think it's a great newbie box, but surprise surprise, my review isn't there. I guess I should have known I had to give it 5 stars for a chance to win. Sigh, memebox.


I guess they didn't approve all reviews yet. I also wrote my review and didn't see it there


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I entered the Lisa Pullano box facebook contest, where you leave a "review" on that box's page.  I just checked it out, and there are only a handful of reviews, all 5 star, showing up.  I gave it 4 stars, because I do think it's a great newbie box, but surprise surprise, my review isn't there.  I guess I should have known I had to give it 5 stars for a chance to win.  Sigh, memebox.



*Your review has been accepted for moderation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Hey, I know this is a long shot, but if anyone won't be using their $30 free shipping code, I would really love to use it!  I had too many accounts that I was spreading my purchases over, so I didn't make VIP this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know this doesn't help you much at the moment (and I'm hoping someone can help you now) but I have several accounts that qualified that they didn't give the codes to. If they do get it straightened out and send out the codes I can send you one of them (a customer service rep said they're dealing with this today/tomorrow) if you still want it (I know most people are trying to get the sales going on right now.

@ I did get the Oh Sheet mask box, and I'm pondering this one (signed up for their newsletter). It does worry me that the two examples they gave are Etude House (which are constantly on sale for like 40-50 cents) and My Beauty Diary (which are like $1.20 a piece). I wonder if they're going to deal with any higher quality/more expensive ones at all? It says free gift with the first box if you sign up for the newsletter, so I may have to give them a try, but I'm REALLY hoping they don't just send out 12 50 cent masks. Even at only $20 a month, I'd feel so ripped off to not receive more value than what I pay. Isn't that the point of subscription boxes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 3, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I entered the Lisa Pullano box facebook contest, where you leave a "review" on that box's page.  I just checked it out, and there are only a handful of reviews, all 5 star, showing up.  I gave it 4 stars, because I do think it's a great newbie box, but surprise surprise, my review isn't there.  I guess I should have known I had to give it 5 stars for a chance to win.  Sigh, memebox.


seriously, that is so bogus to begin with.  How on EARTH can anyone review the box if they don't have it??  I hate it when memebox does this.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

drikajp said:


> I guess they didn't approve all reviews yet. I also wrote my review and didn't see it there


I hope so, but I wrote mine the first day they posted the contest, which was almost a week ago.  I swear though, if I win, I promise I will come back here and eat my words.  Do you hear that, Memebox? I will take it aaaaall back!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

sorry maybe I'm late, but I got 5 memepoints on my account with the status: WelcomeVIPS!!!! aaaaaah happy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Meme Party Friday Night!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> seriously, that is so bogus to begin with.  How on EARTH can anyone review the box if they don't have it??  I hate it when memebox does this.


That really irks me as well. I didn't pay much attention to that whole thing, but had no idea they were spamming the reviews on their actual site for the box. That's so disgusting to me.

(Am I the only one shocked they haven't done that with the CutiePie box yet?)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG.  lol
> 
> woot!!


This is the reason why it's taken me so many years to learn how to be girly @biancardi. lol I was thinking of canceling but they could be AMAZING boxes and then both you AND I would regret it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />And thank you for the Anniversary wishes by the way, that was sweet. We're getting ready to head out for a lovely dinner in a couple hours and have enjoyed a relaxing day of a breakfast out together and Halloween/Fall decoration shopping...something I LOVE to do! So it's been a nice day. But it's a holiday tomorrow and I work in food so it's back to work for me tomorrow.



MissJexie said:


> Also is anyone else hoping for some of these Black Out products in the Black Out box?
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/black-out-pore-clean-toner#.VC7_OBZVhOE
> 
> if they didn't include at least one of them it would be absolutely absurd considering the box has the same name!


Even though their products aren't generally geared towards my skin type I do like them and they definitely get used in my house by both myself and my husband. Loved that last product from Pore Care. I was actually using it as a toner for weeks and then I read the card...


----------



## Sara Faas (Oct 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> congrats!  I am still waiting on my one measly memepoint from a survey I did last week and it was supposed to be in my account on the 1st ....
> 
> grrr


OH MAN! I have a couple of those coming too, and I forgot. I wonder if they will show up before the VIP points expire?!


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know this doesn't help you much at the moment (and I'm hoping someone can help you now) but I have several accounts that qualified that they didn't give the codes to. If they do get it straightened out and send out the codes I can send you one of them (a customer service rep said they're dealing with this today/tomorrow) if you still want it (I know most people are trying to get the sales going on right now.


I'm in no rush, and I really appreciate the thought.  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

Deleted for stupidity...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Hey, I know this is a long shot, but if anyone won't be using their $30 free shipping code, I would really love to use it!  I had too many accounts that I was spreading my purchases over, so I didn't make VIP this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will PM you if you're still in need.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 3, 2014)

WHOA I just came back from evening sports and there are 5 pages of posts! Finally caught up and CONGRATS all mut ladies who won the giveaways on FB and Instagram~ Woohoo~  :hugs3:

Also thanks @@rubymoon who reminded me to grab my Blithe at $27! I did buy it with my VIP code along with 3 choco nose strip boxes omagah! Can't figure out what to grab for $3 so I thought 18pcs of nose strips would be useful, otherwise I could just gift them with swaps lol.  :laughno:

And I also bought a box for giveaway which will happen on my birthday. Darn wordpress won't allow embedding rafflecopter...I finally understand your sentiments @@biancardi ...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: grammar


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 3, 2014)

Night night ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully soon some new exciting Memeboxes (I miss fun Memeshopping!)

Now I'm gonna watch the first new episode from season 6 of THE VAMPIRE DIARIES!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_hoping to see a sexy Enzo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 3, 2014)

I need a way to randomize how I spread the affiliate love, especially with all the new vip codes.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I will PM you if you're still in need.


Thanks! I have not received one yet, and I would totally use it if you aren't planning on it.


----------



## blinded (Oct 3, 2014)

I wasn't going to get any of the new boxes, but I ended up ordering Scrub 2 and Petit Treasures. I do love things in mini sizes and with codes and points I got both for $23CDN. It's like getting the fun, cute stuff for free.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 3, 2014)

I was tempted for Petit but I have Cute Wishlist 3 still coming... The Apple one is intriguing though. I hate to let my 5 points expire, but they do on Sunday. Sheesh.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn. I guess it looks like the Friday restocks isn't a "thing" now.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

I was one of the winners of the instagram comp yay. Thankyou again to @@veritazy for tagging me in that.

I am such a space cadet atm.

Sad there were no restocks.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I know of a couple other mojito products, Mizon being the only one that readily comes to mind. I think considering the timing and price factor, that The Saem is a possibility!
> 
> We may, especially if they decided to break up some of the CutiePie boxes to save their reputation a wee bit. I would never buy one (again), but I wouldn't mind it as an addition to a box. It would make a good gift.
> 
> @@Jane George It's one of the worst reviewed/rated Korean skincare products I know of, and I definitely say avoid that box if that's one of the reasons you want it. It's cute packaging, but the product itself is meh at best.


@@cfisher ty removed it from wishlist


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't know how to feel about $19 boxes - on one hand a lower price is needed to prevent meme burnout, on the other I don't know if the value and sizes will be the same, I hope so because if not the descriptions (except petite) will be misleading


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Problem is we will only find out in Dec, although if all drop price from now on it could be an indication it is just a new policy.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

@@Jane George @@marliepanda @@veritazy Congratulations, it's always nice to see the ladies on here winning the Memegame. (Especially considering the tumultuous relationship most of us seem to have with Memebox!)

I actually was intrigued by the Hallabong serum in that CutiePie box, so I pondered that and the Appletox being a gift (honestly, the only reason people ever seem to like it is because of the package, but Tony Moly is really popular for that sort of thing). If they would let us know what those free additional gifts were, I might have actually bought one. But I just don't trust them when they don't let us know what the gifts might be. A $30+ value could easily be a nail polish set, or a Hope Girl mascara.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Problem is we will only find out in Dec, although if all drop price from now on it could be an indication it is just a new policy.


I'm definitely curious to see if this is a new thing, even if it just may be temporary. Considering that it's only $1 lower than the VIP pricing, I think it would be a REALLY bad move for them to offer this price and then remove one item from each box. 

I am really curious to see what the pricing will be on Monday's releases.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Being partially sighted and with a hope girl aversion I need another mascara like a donkey needs a pair of trousers


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats to the MUT ladies who won meme points, I checked IG tonight and won ten points also! Yay!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Congrats to the MUT ladies who won meme points, I checked IG tonight and won ten points also! Yay!


grats


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also is anyone else hoping for some of these Black Out products in the Black Out box?
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/black-out-pore-clean-toner#.VC7_OBZVhOE
> 
> if they didn't include at least one of them it would be absolutely absurd considering the box has the same name!


I would love to receive these in the box! I ordered the black out box, $5 off code and 5 VIP points! $15.99, not bad! I just hope now that the box will not have 3 products and 1 sample...

Do you think that if I send an email asking why this box is cheaper, I will get a reply?

Congratulations to all the winners!!

EDIT:grammar


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their memepoints from doing the survey  (Sally box products, it seems). I'm not sure if I want to order yet or what till those points hit my account.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope not yet


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

Did anyone order the Super Lucky box? I've never done a lucky box, but that one is calling me for some reason. But I do buy a lot of boxes, so idk if i'd rather get a box of all new stuff rather than repeats, or hope for repeats of stuff I didn't get plus some maybe new things.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did anyone order the Super Lucky box? I've never done a lucky box, but that one is calling me for some reason. But I do buy a lot of boxes, so idk if i'd rather get a box of all new stuff rather than repeats, or hope for repeats of stuff I didn't get plus some maybe new things.


I did. I've bought countless boxes since I joined in mid July, but I was of course intrigued by "Super Lucky." Someone emailed them and told me that the customer service rep implied that it will contain favorite items from earlier boxes (which is what I assumed from the description, that it's basically a lucky box of previous lucky boxes, or something like that). So I'm really hoping it contains some of the items that I missed out on.

However....I feel like this box will either be amazing, or a major disappointment (like the Thumbs Up). But it was the regular price of $23, so I feel comfortable risking it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I was one of the winners of the instagram comp yay. Thankyou again to @@veritazy for tagging me in that.
> 
> I am such a space cadet atm.
> 
> Sad there were no restocks.


I was as well!! I wouldn't have known if @@veritazy hadn't tagged me (I really need to be on instagram more often!!)

thank you veritazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Has anyone gotten their memepoints from doing the survey  (Sally box products, it seems). I'm not sure if I want to order yet or what till those points hit my account.


I had to contact them to get them - just got my one point late yesterday.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

that is rather stupid having to contact them for survey points.

HEY MEMESPIES.... if you we do surveys give us the points after... if you had no intention of doing so don't offer them or don't send the surveys


----------



## veritazy (Oct 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was as well!! I wouldn't have known if @@veritazy hadn't tagged me (I really need to be on instagram more often!!)
> 
> thank you veritazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hey no prob~~ congrats, gal!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Am doing massive clearing today... so much to throw out/sell/organize. Thank goodness Saturday= Memechill.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy birthday @@veritazy


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

i wonder if my parcels will come today as they hit uk on 2nd


----------



## veritazy (Oct 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Happy birthday @@veritazy


Thank you hun!!~ 

I'm only cleaning cuz I know people will come banging soon lol! Too bad post don't work on saturday here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Might not get my parcels until Monday...


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had to contact them to get them - just got my one point late yesterday.


Thanks, just shot them an email.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Treat yo' self to something nice!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't remember how many I did lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy birthday @@veritazy! Hope you have a nice day ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

My memebox global 15 is on the video spoiler thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8


----------



## tulosai (Oct 4, 2014)

Is it normal if I haven't had the 10 points I won yesterday applied to my account yet? I sent them my info immediately. Do they not work on the weekends?
 

I know I've been complaining a lot lately, but I don't mind if memebox is just slow, but it's different than most companies I think... when I win things with other companies they mostly react near-immediately. It's a little frustrating because I'd like to buy something but I'm not willing to do it without at least some of the points I'm supposed to have, which now total 18.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Neither have. I think they might be on holiday AGAIN though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Is it normal if I haven't had the 10 points I won yesterday applied to my account yet? I sent them my info immediately. Do they not work on the weekends?
> 
> I know I've been complaining a lot lately, but I don't mind if memebox is just slow, but it's different than most companies I think... when I win things with other companies they mostly react near-immediately. It's a little frustrating because I'd like to buy something but I'm not willing to do it without at least some of the points I'm supposed to have, which now total 18.


As they only upload and ship during the week I assume they dont work the weekends, plus there is a holiday.

Also as this was an instagram competition thing it cant be applied immediately as I assume they have no way to link up your instagram account with your memebox account so apply them straight away.

I won a 'competition' that was directly linked to my account and got my prize immediately.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 4, 2014)

@@marliepanda I love your kitty avatar! Is that your cat?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 4, 2014)

Well everyone was so excited the other day that one of the nail polish boxes sold out,well........it's back in stock. It just won't go away!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@marliepanda I love your kitty avatar! Is that your cat?


@@LoveSkinCare He is, I adore him but he also drives me mad haha. Hes very lucky hes wonderful

I dont think those nail boxes will ever fully go, unless memebox breaks them up, bins them, whatever lol

same with cutepie...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Is it normal if I haven't had the 10 points I won yesterday applied to my account yet? I sent them my info immediately. Do they not work on the weekends?
> 
> I know I've been complaining a lot lately, but I don't mind if memebox is just slow, but it's different than most companies I think... when I win things with other companies they mostly react near-immediately. It's a little frustrating because I'd like to buy something but I'm not willing to do it without at least some of the points I'm supposed to have, which now total 18.


they are on holiday and no, they do not work weekends.

they do not react immediately and yes, it is frustrating.   We've all vented here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so don't worry about the complaining....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@LoveSkinCare He is, I adore him but he also drives me mad haha. Hes very lucky hes wonderful
> 
> I dont think those nail boxes will ever fully go, unless memebox breaks them up, bins them, whatever lol
> 
> same with cutepie...


He is so cute! Mine is hiding under my bed because he just came back from his annual vet appointment.

Yeah, I am worried about them breaking up those nail boxes and adding them into our Memeboxes. I love nail polish but I have over 100 polishes, I don't need anymore.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well everyone was so excited the other day that one of the nail polish boxes sold out,well........it's back in stock. It just won't go away!


Hahaha! There are less than 10 boxes of one of them and the other two nail polish boxes have more than 100 each left... I see another Jackpot box coming!!!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 4, 2014)

I searched the thread but couldn't find it -- did anyone save the suggested products from the Facebook Empties post?


----------



## wonderings (Oct 4, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I searched the thread but couldn't find it -- did anyone save the suggested products from the Facebook Empties post?


Looks like it's still on facebook.  Here you go:

 https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/pb.739259532759657.-2207520000.1411651304./844431232242486/?type=1


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 4, 2014)

Which of these three would you choose?

1. Luckybox 10

2. Super Luckybox 11

3. Memebox Empties

These VIP points are burning a hole in my pocket. Luckybox 10 is great because it ships in just a few weeks. Super Luckybox 11 sounds intriguing. If I bought Empties, I'd get it with Green Foods for the express shipping -- the other two would ship standard which doesn't thrill me.

With a code and VIP points, I could get either one of the Luckyboxes for $20 including shipping, which is pretty great, even if the standard shipping sucks.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

Lb10


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 4, 2014)

LB10 I would go for


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Which of these three would you choose?
> 
> 1. Luckybox 10
> 
> ...


because I am partial to the green foods, I would get the empties... If you weren't going to bundle it, the superbox...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

nevermind

tbh I think the super luckybox is just a luckybox rebranded


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

I decided to use my $7 off 2 boxes code and get Luckybox #10 and Super Luckybox #11. I realized I didn't have much coming to me this month, so #10 will be good for that, and after hearing #11 will be a luckybox of luckyboxes, that sounds perfect. Hopefully it includes some items I missed out from the beginning!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Which of these three would you choose?
> 
> 1. Luckybox 10
> 
> ...


LB10. I personally wouldn't want a luckybox of luckyboxes if that is what luckybox 11 is. I prefer to try new products.

Which one did you buy at the end?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 4, 2014)

I found this forum post jackpot box.. Were people not impressed with those boxes? I received a third place and absolutely loved it! Probably because I only had 4 memeboxes in my collection, the IOPE and brush set had me squealing with glee (Aussies can't get the brush set posted here).

Also is the general consensus that the super lucky box won't be great? I've never ordered a lucky box so I think for me it would be ok as I know they generally contain what is supposed to be the best of past boxes, or is it really just the leftovers of past boxes?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Oct 4, 2014)

@janegeorge you're UK based, aren't you? I have one of the Appletox creams that I haven't uses yet...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Also is the general consensus that the super lucky box won't be great? I've never ordered a lucky box so I think for me it would be ok as I know they generally contain what is supposed to be the best of past boxes, or is it really just the leftovers of past boxes?


I think a lot of people who aren't interested are the ones who got some of the early boxes, and they don't want repeat products. I'm interested in it because if it truly does include the best of the Luckyboxes, then that will be perfect for me, as I only started getting Memeboxes around the time of the 8 or 9th Luckybox.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> @janegeorge you're UK based, aren't you? I have one of the Appletox creams that I haven't uses yet...


yeah uk. atm though not gonna get anymore cream


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Has anyone gotten their memepoints from doing the survey  (Sally box products, it seems). I'm not sure if I want to order yet or what till those points hit my account.


I haven't received anything yet. Do we seriously need to email for a single point? Come on, Memebox!


CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> Did anyone order the Super Lucky box? I've never done a lucky box, but that one is calling me for some reason. But I do buy a lot of boxes, so idk if i'd rather get a box of all new stuff rather than repeats, or hope for repeats of stuff I didn't get plus some maybe new things.


I've only received one before and I wasn't thrilled but perhaps it wasn't one of the better Lucky boxes. But it has kept me from ordering both #10 and #11. I'm just not a gambler and chances are I've probably received a few of the products already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Happy Birthday @@veritazy! Make sure to buy yourself a box today to celebrate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@marliepanda - Also curious, is that a short hair Persian? We have a black/white Persian rescue. His hair is about 6 inches long when I let it grow out but he HATES it (grooms himself incessantly and hair balls galore!) and my husband has asthma so when it's that long his tolerance starts to wane a bit. I keep him shaved, with a sweater in the winter, and he's happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't received anything yet. Do we seriously need to email for a single point? Come on, Memebox!
> 
> I've only received one before and I wasn't thrilled but perhaps it wasn't one of the better Lucky boxes. But it has kept me from ordering both #10 and #11. I'm just not a gambler and chances are I've probably received a few of the products already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


@@MemeJunkie Yup he's an exotic shorthair which is basically a shorthair persian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His hair is crazy thick though, something to do with the british shorthair that was bred into the breed yeeeeears ago, his brother is a ginger tabby and isn't nearly as thick!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I found this forum post jackpot box.. Were people not impressed with those boxes? I received a third place and absolutely loved it! Probably because I only had 4 memeboxes in my collection, the IOPE and brush set had me squealing with glee (Aussies can't get the brush set posted here).
> 
> Also is the general consensus that the super lucky box won't be great? I've never ordered a lucky box so I think for me it would be ok as I know they generally contain what is supposed to be the best of past boxes, or is it really just the leftovers of past boxes?


I loved the jackpot box! But I had received only one box at that time, so everything was new to me. I guess it was a box with leftovers and most people had already some of the products.

Like the jackpot, if you haven't received a lot of boxes, the super lucky box will be nice, you won't have any repetitions. Before ordering my first luckybox I checked the previous ones, I saw that I liked them and I ordered mine! I loved my luckybox #9! I ordered #10 but that will be my last one. I have a lot of boxes coming and I don't want repetitions.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Happy Birthday @veritazy! Make sure to buy yourself a box today to celebrate.


Hahha good suggestion! I totally splurged and made a giveaway~ I heard more are coming our way soon, too. It will be a good month (cuz its my Birthday month) cuz it was announced on their fb page. October will be a splash~  :luv:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 4, 2014)

at least i am not the only one who heard that :lol:


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@veritazy :wizard:

- I wish Memebox would add some new items to there sales.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

I know a few of us girls ordered the Beauteque bag to try it out. Did anyone get a handwritten note in the mail about being a VIP?

I honestly thought it was a letter from my 90 year old Grandmother who still sends me formal letters in the mail (which I love!) and reminds me of my childhood when my friends and I would send mail back and forth to each other on our fancy stationary our parents bought for us. Life used to be so simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@MemeJunkie Yup he's an exotic shorthair which is basically a shorthair persian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> His hair is crazy thick though, something to do with the british shorthair that was bred into the breed yeeeeears ago, his brother is a ginger tabby and isn't nearly as thick!


He's gorgeous! OMG, send me a PM of the ginger tabby if you have one....that is my childhood cat and I would love the Persian persuasion, so beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> To this day I'll never forget my Grandmother being mortified when her Sandy scratched my face (out of fear) when I was just a tiny girl. I forgave her long before Grammie.


----------



## Fae (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday @@veritazy! Have a great day! ^o^


----------



## veritazy (Oct 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Happy Birthday @@veritazy :wizard:
> 
> - I wish Memebox would add some new items to there sales.


Thank you~~ And yeah, I want more variety too! oogling their sister site and drooling again. Have been out all day. Now doing a foot mask while browsing haha  



Fae said:


> Happy Birthday @@veritazy! Have a great day! ^o^


Thanks, sweetie~   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know a few of us girls ordered the Beauteque bag to try it out. Did anyone get a handwritten note in the mail about being a VIP?
> 
> I honestly thought it was a letter from my 90 year old Grandmother who still sends me formal letters in the mail (which I love!) and reminds me of my childhood when my friends and I would send mail back and forth to each other on our fancy stationary our parents bought for us. Life used to be so simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a dedicated Beauteque thread, if you want to check it out!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132969-beauteque-beauty-bag-new-korean-cosmetics-subscription


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nevermind
> 
> tbh I think the super luckybox is just a luckybox rebranded


A friend of mine did email them about the Super Luckybox, and the customer service rep implied it will in fact be a luckybox of items throughout Memebox's history (not just a luckybox of recent boxes), which does sort of match with the description which I interpreted as being a luckybox of all luckyboxes, basically.

I definitely don't want to set anyone up for disappointment...But I do think this box could be quite different from the recent luckyboxes. Although, who knows with Memebox.

@@veritazy Happy Birthday! What a perfect time to win some Memepoints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahha good suggestion! I totally splurged and made a giveaway~ I heard more are coming our way soon, too. It will be a good month (cuz its my Birthday month) cuz it was announced on their fb page. October will be a splash~  :luv:


Happy Birthday!!! ^^ Have an awesome day, heck an awesome month   /emoticons/tongu[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like I missed 25 pages. Not going to try to catch up fully, but I did skim the last 4-5 pages.

A day or two ago, I bought the Elixir box (which I'd always thought I'd buy anyway when I had points or a code) and the Petite Treasures box. I really don't know why. Originally, I planned on using the $7 off 2 boxes code and my 5 points, but the code didn't work. So, I used a $5 off code with my 5 points on Elixir, thinking it was the safer bet. I checked out with it and then I bought Petite Treasures separately. I guess I thought the $19 might be VIP pricing and I bought it about half an hour before VIP pricing typically goes away. I'm already thinking of cancelling it though, but I may just wait to see if they do a spoiler. If so, I will keep the box if I like the spoiler and cancel it if I don't.

I also ordered the Haruen volcanic roller ball to try it, along with the 4 refills. If I do like it, I'll have the refills at hand. If I don't like it, I can sell or swap it easier with the unused refills there to go with it.  I also got the Carboxy effect mask for only $8. I think it was just over $30 to let me use the free ship code. I wanted the Vanpir and maybe even the Prori, but didn't want to spend much more than I did so I could order toners from Testerkorea. (Getting Black Pomegranate which I had in a trial size and also getting several sample packets of other toners to try out). Plus, I think I can find the Vanpir cheaper elsewhere, which wasn't the case with the Haruen. If I place another order anytime soon, I'll probably go for the Rooibos gel and the Herb cleansing oil gel. Of course, I'd be happier if they'd just restock herbal so I could get them together rather cheaply, but I know that won't happen.

If I do cancel Petite Treasures, I'll probably buy the Blogger box or the Super Luckybox. I just wish I knew for sure which would be better.

Thanks to all those who sent their thoughts my way. As you can tell, I've been engaging in a bit too much retail therapy to keep my mind off things. Today was the funeral. At least that part is now behind us. I'm just going to play on my computer for the rest of the day as it is kind of my adult pacifier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We may go out for Chinese tonight as well because that's my comfort food. I do miss grandma though.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Which of these three would you choose?
> 
> 1. Luckybox 10
> 
> ...


11.

I do want Green Foods though.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know a few of us girls ordered the Beauteque bag to try it out. Did anyone get a handwritten note in the mail about being a VIP?
> 
> I honestly thought it was a letter from my 90 year old Grandmother who still sends me formal letters in the mail (which I love!) and reminds me of my childhood when my friends and I would send mail back and forth to each other on our fancy stationary our parents bought for us. Life used to be so simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The newest one? I ordered the Head to Toe bag and didn't get it. How is the new one? 

On meme related stuff, I see a lot of girls love the Choco Pore Strips. I love the smell, but I'm not blown away by them. What am I doing wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 4, 2014)

@veritazy Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wizard:  

just wanted to shout that here toooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Faas (Oct 4, 2014)

I just completed a memestash clean out of all clean outs.... and now I want to buy something, HA!

I have had 2 of the Tea Tree boxes in my cart for days, but cannot seem to pull the trigger. I want to send one to my sister as a partial engagement gift when I get them. I am just worried that I will be less than impressed for 27 bucks, and then I am stuck with two.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know a few of us girls ordered the Beauteque bag to try it out. Did anyone get a handwritten note in the mail about being a VIP?
> 
> I honestly thought it was a letter from my 90 year old Grandmother who still sends me formal letters in the mail (which I love!) and reminds me of my childhood when my friends and I would send mail back and forth to each other on our fancy stationary our parents bought for us. Life used to be so simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Kelly Silva said:


> There's a dedicated Beauteque thread, if you want to check it out!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132969-beauteque-beauty-bag-new-korean-cosmetics-subscription


Yes, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have directed this post more specifically at @@MissJexie @@biancardi @@cfisherThose are the girls here that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have directed this post more specifically at @@MissJexie @@biancardi @@cfisher
> 
> Those are the girls here that I can think of off the top of my head.


I actually don't purchase the Beauteque bags, but I'm sure MissJexie will be able to tell you. I think she mentioned something about a handwritten note before, but I can't remember if it was them or someone else (possibly even Memebox when the first started?)

Has anyone had any luck getting things straightened out with their VIP account(s)? Only one of my accounts eligible for VIP (main account) received the codes and points, and the other ones were receiving newsletters up until this month. I got one email response for one account, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten their codes and/or points after contacting them about the issue?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> The newest one? I ordered the Head to Toe bag and didn't get it. How is the new one?
> 
> On meme related stuff, I see a lot of girls love the Choco Pore Strips. I love the smell, but I'm not blown away by them. What am I doing wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The choco pore strips by Purederm did not work for my fiance'. He said that the "film" stays on his nose, they do not work,and that it takes him about 20 minutes to clean it off, maybe I got a bad batch? I have not tried them myself, but I take his word for it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, that explains why the chocolate nose strips were on sale for $1 a box.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> The choco pore strips by Purederm did not work for my fiance'. He said that the "film" stays on his nose, they do not work,and that it takes him about 20 minutes to clean it off, maybe I got a bad batch? I have not tried them myself, but I take his word for it.


They pull out a little bit of black heads, but not a great deal where I would consider them better than Biore, etc. And yea I do wind up with a film on my nose, which makes me look like a literal brown noser.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Well, that explains why the chocolate nose strips were on sale for $1 a box.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They smell amazing! And they aren't worse than Biore. For $1 I'd get them as filler to get free shipping or whatever.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> They smell amazing! And they aren't worse than Biore. For $1 I'd get them as filler to get free shipping or whatever.


 I do love the smell, but I got a few more boxes because they worked pretty well for me. I mean, $1 instead of $7 or whatever the Biore sell for, I'll take them. I don't use them too often, but they sure took off some junk from my  nose!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually don't purchase the Beauteque bags, but I'm sure MissJexie will be able to tell you. I think she mentioned something about a handwritten note before, but I can't remember if it was them or someone else (possibly even Memebox when the first started?)


I'm not sure who I'm thinking of then, that ordered, if it wasn't you. The note @@MissJexie posted was from one of the earliest of Memeboxes, a handwritten note included in the box.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting things straightened out with their VIP account(s)? Only one of my accounts eligible for VIP (main account) received the codes and points, and the other ones were receiving newsletters up until this month. I got one email response for one account, but I'm wondering if anyone has gotten their codes and/or points after contacting them about the issue?


Very much not.  I got some email responses and the last one promised they would sort it out within 48 hours.  48 hours are now past and I've emailed again but don't expect a response till at least Monday since people have said they don't work over the weekend.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

I mean, $1 isn't a huge loss, but I bought 15 boxes of them to reach $70 free shipping. 

I don't like the North American Biore ones, but oddly enough the Korean Biore ones that I get are better (and they don't irritate the heck out of my nose like the North American ones) and they're like half the price. But I love the Volcanic ones by The Face Shop (plain and aloe) and I grab a pack of 3 boxes of each whenever I shop on KoreaDepart for $7 (and let's face it, they add basically nothing to the shipping). So for only a bit over $2 a box, I'd probably prefer those if the chocolate ones don't work well.

Gosh, I already have like 200 pore strips and then like a variety of 40ish of those 3 step nose strip things. 

Well, the chocolate ones can always be gifted if I don't like them!

Is the smell strong? I'm sort of hoping it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Very much not.  I got some email responses and the last one promised they would sort it out within 48 hours.  48 hours are now past and I've emailed again but don't expect a response till at least Monday since people have said they don't work over the weekend.


Yeah, weekends tend to be dead there. But I emailed them from multiple accounts, and found it so odd that I actually received one response to one email yesterday. I am hoping they sort it out on Monday, either Korean or US time, but I really am hoping they don't try to pull that "but those points already expired" thing. They did that to people who were eligible for points after purchasing certain boxes, and that's just not okay in my opinion.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 4, 2014)

I ended up going with Super Luckybox 11 -- can't pass up a $20 box.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I mean, $1 isn't a huge loss, but I bought 15 boxes of them to reach $70 free shipping.
> 
> I don't like the North American Biore ones, but oddly enough the Korean Biore ones that I get are better (and they don't irritate the heck out of my nose like the North American ones) and they're like half the price. But I love the Volcanic ones by The Face Shop (plain and aloe) and I grab a pack of 3 boxes of each whenever I shop on KoreaDepart for $7 (and let's face it, they add basically nothing to the shipping). So for only a bit over $2 a box, I'd probably prefer those if the chocolate ones don't work well.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a strong smell, but in a pleasant way. Very cocoa-y. Reminded me of chocolate cereal, lol. Like I had crushed up Coco Puffs to put on my nose.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I probably should have directed this post more specifically at @@MissJexie @@biancardi @@cfisher
> 
> Those are the girls here that I can think of off the top of my head.


I got one of those notes today too, and I had a similar reaction when I first saw it...like, who did I do something for recently that would send me a thank you note? I thought it was a very nice gesture!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I thought it was a strong smell, but in a pleasant way. Very cocoa-y. Reminded me of chocolate cereal, lol. Like I had crushed up Coco Puffs to put on my nose.


I know you're only supposed to use nose strips every so often because they can damage your skin when used too frequently, so I'm thinking these may work well to use in between the other strips. I do like that it has a chocolate smell, I'm not a huge fan of chocolate (for eating) but I love the smell of chocolate skincare. Go figure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 4, 2014)

Speaking of the Purederm nose strips (I find them pretty awesome), wanna see what the stuff that comes out of one's nose (sebaceous filaments) looks like close up?^^ This is the stuff under 200x magnification (I bought a microscope attachment for my phone for skincare experiments). NOTE: this is truly disgusting.



Spoiler


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 4, 2014)

I havne't had anything replied regarding my VIP status other than we will sort it out in 48 hours. I sent them another email asking for confirmation but no reply yet.

On a side note, I finally received my bouncing cheese cream. It came well packaged but it leaked because they packed it on its side.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Speaking of the Purederm nose strips (I find them pretty awesome), wanna see what the stuff that comes out of one's nose (sebaceous filaments) looks like close up?^^ This is the stuff under 200x magnification (I bought a microscope attachment for my phone for skincare experiments). NOTE: this is truly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


lol!!! I love it!!! I always get fascinated after using pore strips and look at them as closely as possible! I need one of this attachment!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I havne't had anything replied regarding my VIP status other than we will sort it out in 48 hours. I sent them another email asking for confirmation but no reply yet.
> 
> On a side note, I finally received my bouncing cheese cream. It came well packaged but it leaked because they packed it on its side.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At this point, I know we won't hear from them until Monday. But I am glad someone else was told it would be sorted out. I was given the impression they are going to fix the issue, but I still don't understand how it happened. Why was I receiving newsletters last month, then suddenly taken off from the newsletter this month, on every account but my main one? 

DEFINITELY take a photo of it showing that it leaked and send them an email. They usually either give a replacement or points, and that is something you paid for, it's not like it was an item from a box. 

@ Leave it to you! I have to say, I am both fascinated, and disgusted.


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know you're only supposed to use nose strips every so often because they can damage your skin when used too frequently, so I'm thinking these may work well to use in between the other strips. I do like that it has a chocolate smell, I'm not a huge fan of chocolate (for eating) but I love the smell of chocolate skincare. Go figure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I try to do them once a week. M-Masks, W-Scrubs/Physical Exfoliation, F-Pore Strips.

I'm OCD about my skincare schedules and order.



fanserviced said:


> Speaking of the Purederm nose strips (I find them pretty awesome), wanna see what the stuff that comes out of one's nose (sebaceous filaments) looks like close up?^^ This is the stuff under 200x magnification (I bought a microscope attachment for my phone for skincare experiments). NOTE: this is truly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This is amazing and I need this. I mean, LBR the best part of pore strips and their best draw is seeing all the gross nastiness that comes out.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 4, 2014)

@@CosmeticsandtheCity It's funny, when I first started with Korean skincare, once a week was the guideline I read for pore strips, mud masks, and the more intense exfoliating scrubs or treatments.

Anything more than that, and my skin definitely makes sure to remind me that it's just tooo much.

Before Korean skincare, I remember using things like those harsh St. Ives apricot scrubs every other day, and pore strips a few times a week. It definitely did not work well for my skin. It amazes me how harsh American skincare regimens can be in comparison.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 4, 2014)

In regards to the Beauteque stuff- I didn't receive any kind of letter (yet?) but that's super sweet of them!

In regards to the Purederm Pore strips- I LOVE those Pore strips! I do think they adhere/smell/work better than the typical Biore strips. They can leave a residue on my nose, but so do the Biore strips. The only reason why it's more obvious with the Purederm ones, is because the residue is brown. I always rinse my nose after using those strips anyway so it's not a huge deal for me! I also just spritz a toner on a cotton pad and it tends to take the residue right off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

@@cfisher

Well, I use my Clarisonic daily (except on physical exfoliation days) so I definitely have to be careful not to overstimulate my skin, or it gets red. Although it's not too sensitive, thank god.

OMG, who didn't use those Apricot scrubs. With walnut shells, what a fool I was. American skincare is decades behind Korean skincare, imo. Before getting into Korean skincare, I thought I had a intense multi step process from working in the industry and especially in comparison to my friends, but after getting into Korean Skincare, my routine then seems like a I'm too sick/hungover/tired/lazy to do my full routine now. And my skin looks so much better for all the effort.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope I'm not too late, but happy birthday, @@veritazy!

Finally broke my no-buy by using a certain birthday girl's link... Hope it worked!


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 4, 2014)

I really wish Memebox was on ebates, that would make my life.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh, yeah...Happy Birthday @@veritazy !!! Although, its probably the day after already in your part of the world! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

CosmeticsandtheCity said:


> I really wish Memebox was on ebates, that would make my life.


omg - yes.


----------



## tacitus (Oct 5, 2014)

Can someone tell me how the affiliate codes and links work?

I always thought using someone's 4 or 6 digit affiliate code gave them some Memepoints or whatever. So I'd always try and say thank you for a helpful blog post or whatever by using that person's code for my next purchase.

But a few things I've read recently are making me think I have it all wrong and its only the $5 off for purchases over $100 links that give the blogger some points. Is that the case or am I just confusing myself?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 5, 2014)

tacitus said:


> Can someone tell me how the affiliate codes and links work?
> 
> I always thought using someone's 4 or 6 digit affiliate code gave them some Memepoints or whatever. So I'd always try and say thank you for a helpful blog post or whatever by using that person's code for my next purchase.
> 
> But a few things I've read recently are making me think I have it all wrong and its only the $5 off for purchases over $100 links that give the blogger some points. Is that the case or am I just confusing myself?


It's the links. If they have an affiliate link, it doesn't matter what you buy, as long as you click it first. They will get commissions from your purchases for 30 days.


----------



## tacitus (Oct 5, 2014)

Aha, thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 5, 2014)

tacitus said:


> Can someone tell me how the affiliate codes and links work?
> 
> I always thought using someone's 4 or 6 digit affiliate code gave them some Memepoints or whatever. So I'd always try and say thank you for a helpful blog post or whatever by using that person's code for my next purchase.
> 
> But a few things I've read recently are making me think I have it all wrong and its only the $5 off for purchases over $100 links that give the blogger some points. Is that the case or am I just confusing myself?


As was mentioned above, affiliates only get commission off of sales that are made through their links. Using the coupons doesn't give the affiliate any $ or memepoints etc. The $5 off $100 purchases are just referral link deals that will happen automatically when you use someone referral link. They will still get a commission off the sale, even if you don't spend enough to be able to use the $5 off $100 deal. 

So after my ramblings, in short, Affiliates/bloggers/youtubers only benefit when you use/click the links in their posts in order to make a purchase.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Speaking of the Purederm nose strips (I find them pretty awesome), wanna see what the stuff that comes out of one's nose (sebaceous filaments) looks like close up?^^ This is the stuff under 200x magnification (I bought a microscope attachment for my phone for skincare experiments). NOTE: this is truly disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


There is something so satisfying about pulling these off your nose and inspecting it lol omg even better is inspecting your bfs guys have way more than us!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok, so I have my 5 VIP points which expire some time on the 5th, which is today for me but tomorrow in Memeland, will they do a VIP box release on the 5th or does that not happen until the monday? I'm still learning about all the VIP stuff.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 5, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok, so I have my 5 VIP points which expire some time on the 5th, which is today for me but tomorrow in Memeland, will they do a VIP box release on the 5th or does that not happen until the monday? I'm still learning about all the VIP stuff.


There probably wont be a new release until Monday, if at all, it all depends, but usually they release new boxes on Monday's after the weekend.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hope I'm not too late, but happy birthday, @@veritazy!
> 
> Finally broke my no-buy by using a certain birthday girl's link... Hope it worked!


Awww thanks, hun! Idk what you got but lets hope its awesome! :*


----------



## veritazy (Oct 5, 2014)

@cfisher @marjojojoleintje @Mimimaro @AndiB Thanks, ladies!! I had a great time~ It was a quiet, chilly Saturday with just close friends. Kinda spent the day lounging around after brunch and watching some episodes of drama together. Skype-called mum and catching up with memebox things..  :laughing:

I hope next week will be fantastic! It's going to be Monday soon~ (lol strange how Memebox motivates me to get over the week).  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There probably wont be a new release until Monday, if at all, it all depends, but usually they release new boxes on Monday's after the weekend.


OK thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't want to waste the points so I will make the purchase tomorrow after I can get to the bank and not hold my breath for any new boxes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Sunday!

Does anyone have any wishes for Monday's box releases? I guess for me, I think I would like to see a Snail or an all toner box. But to be honest, I need a box like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

I was looking at memebox china - they have a customer service PHONE NUMBER.  Why not for membox global?  Come on memespies, have a global phone number.

also, they have a horse oil cream there - mayu - and yep, there is a picture of a horse on it!!   Did anyone get the Pure Smile Mayu sheet masks in  mask 4?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 5, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Does anyone have any wishes for Monday's box releases? I guess for me, I think I would like to see a Snail or an all toner box. But to be honest, I need a box like I need a hole in my head.


I need Christmas boxes that ship in November... otherwise I won't be able to get them on time... and a restock of rapunzel! My hair need a bit of care!

that cream with the horse on it looks awful!!! lol It looks more like a horse pate rather than a beauty cream!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 5, 2014)

Only really interested in mask or global boxes atm


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I need Christmas boxes that ship in November... otherwise I won't be able to get them on time... and a restock of rapunzel! My hair need a bit of care!
> 
> *that cream with the horse on it looks awful!!! lol It looks more like a horse pate rather than a beauty cream!*


I know!  However, I posted it to show that I guess horse oil is common in Asian countries....I was taken aback when I found out what Mayu was (that was one of the several variations of masks people could have gotten).  I am curious, as I haven't found the mayu mask online, what image pure smile used for it?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried the From Jeju Peeling Gel from the Superfood box?

I love peeling gels but don't remember hearing any feedback about this one.

Thanks in advance.

Hope everyone is having a great sunday!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Has anyone tried the From Jeju Peeling Gel from the Superfood box?
> 
> I love peeling gels but don't remember hearing any feedback about this one.
> 
> ...


yes, this is my current one in use.  I really like it a lot - I use it nightly to help prep my face and it does remove and clean up any dead, flaky skin.  I have not had any adverse reactions to it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know!  However, I posted it to show that I guess horse oil is common in Asian countries....I was taken aback when I found out what Mayu was (that was one of the several variations of masks people could have gotten).  I am curious, as I haven't found the mayu mask online, what image pure smile used for it?


a few brands use a picture of a horse on their sheet masks, i can not find pure smile one on there system at all though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, this is my current one in use.  I really like it a lot - I use it nightly to help prep my face and it does remove and clean up any dead, flaky skin.  I have not had any adverse reactions to it.


Thanks so much! That is great to know.

I love peeling gels and use them all the time before applying any sheet mask or mask pack.

Interesting that you use it nightly. It must be fairly gentle then.

Off to spend my points and 30$ shipping code now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> a few brands use a picture of a horse on their sheet masks, i can not find pure smile one on there system at all though.


I was trying to find them as well with no luck. I couldn't find either the mayu or the sake one. Is there any chance this is a mistake and sake was supposed to be the snake venom? But I did find pure smile red wine mask which I hope I will get in the cheese and wine box!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 5, 2014)

i found all the others even salmon, but not horse,found donkey,

horse oil is good for moisturising ,brightening and whitening, I'm not bothered by horse oil, infact I'm not worried if i was i would have to stop buying memebox which is not gunna happen at present.

other brands have creme peeling masks,sheet masks etc, all have a horse picture on from what i have seen,


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks so much! That is great to know.
> 
> I love peeling gels and use them all the time before applying any sheet mask or mask pack.
> 
> ...


It is very gentle - at least on my oily skin.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I was trying to find them as well with no luck. I couldn't find either the mayu or the sake one. Is there any chance this is a mistake and sake was supposed to be the snake venom? But I did find pure smile red wine mask which I hope I will get in the cheese and wine box!!


I actually received the sake one. 

The photo is hard to describe, but it's basically a large bowl of rice, with what appears to be a little brown box on top.

(Yeah, I don't get it either.)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 5, 2014)

Petit treasures has sold out


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was looking at memebox china - they have a customer service PHONE NUMBER.  Why not for membox global?  Come on memespies, have a global phone number.
> 
> also, they have a horse oil cream there - mayu - and yep, there is a picture of a horse on it!!   Did anyone get the Pure Smile Mayu sheet masks in  mask 4?


I still haven't gotten my box yet. Seems like I get them later than just about everyone else when they are shipped RM. But of course I am hoping beyond hope I do not get Mayu and I think there's one more I don't want--placenta maybe? Anyway, if I do get Mayu, I am thinking about having a little ceremony for it and burying it in the back yard. It wouldn't feel right to pass it on to someone else. So I am really, really hoping I don't get Mayu. I have actually been wanting to try facial sheet masks that come with more than 1 in a pack to see if I like them as well as individual masks. If so, I may buy some in a 20 pack or something to get them cheaper. I have been using one almost every day. So all in all, if I am unlucky enough to get Mayu, I may go on to ebay and try to buy some in citrus or collagen or whatever which would suit me better than the sad horse masks.

ETA: Don't know if it will be the same for you guys, but on my screen, it highlighted the word placenta for an ad. The ad? Pampers Cruisers diapers. I laughed my butt off at how inappropriate that was!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks A lot of companies do packs of 5 and 7 sheet masks (the Mamonde 7 day project sheet masks are amazing, for example, but are actually packaged individually) which can be purchased for a great price. But personally I'd be cautious of the 20+ packs. They tend to dry out long before you finish using them, and I've never gotten through more than 8 or so of them before the rest were dried out. Etude House used to have large packs of sheet mask, and they discontinued the entire line after getting tons of negative feedback about that issue. Most of the Korean companies seemed to have stop offering the larger packs as well, and lately I only ever see Lululun (Japanese, I believe) still doing the large packs.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

I just picked up the From Jeju Peeling Gel (x2) and the Broccoli Essence/Toner (x2). This totally helped my missing out on the Superfood box remorse.

I also picked up a bunch of these D'ran masks on sale.

I thought the packaging looked very "wintery" and "holiday-ish".

So I may use them along w/ some shiny ribbon, to decorate some presents. I love putting unusual stuff on the outer packaging of gifts.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Heather Hicks A lot of companies do packs of 5 and 7 sheet masks (the Mamonde 7 day project sheet masks are amazing, for example, but are actually packaged individually) which can be purchased for a great price. But personally I'd be cautious of the 20+ packs. They tend to dry out long before you finish using them, and I've never gotten through more than 8 or so of them before the rest were dried out. Etude House used to have large packs of sheet mask, and they discontinued the entire line after getting tons of negative feedback about that issue. Most of the Korean companies seemed to have stop offering the larger packs as well, and lately I only ever see Lululun (Japanese, I believe) still doing the large packs.


So the pure smile masks come all (5) in one pack. Does this mean that once I open it I should use one per day ?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> So the pure smile masks come all (5) in one pack. Does this mean that once I open it I should use one per day ?


I've never had issues with the packs of 5, though I haven't used the Pure Smile ones before. You shouldn't need to use them once per day, but once I open mine I'll probably try to use one every couple of days to be safe, especially if there doesn't seem to be a lot of liquid inside.

I definitely wouldn't be worried about it though, with there being only 5 masks I doubt they'll dry up that quickly.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> So the pure smile masks come all (5) in one pack. Does this mean that once I open it I should use one per day ?


just buy a zippy freezer bag from sainsburys and put the pack in that and keep in the fridge they keep moist for a month easily that way,


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually received the sake one.
> 
> The photo is hard to describe, but it's basically a large bowl of rice, with what appears to be a little brown box on top.
> 
> (Yeah, I don't get it either.)


sake is made from rice


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just picked up the From Jeju Peeling Gel (x2) and the Broccoli Essence/Toner (x2). This totally helped my missing out on the Superfood box remorse.
> 
> I also picked up a bunch of these D'ran masks on sale.
> 
> ...


ohhh, how pretty that mask package its!  I love the design...

You will enjoy the jeju peeling and the toner - good stuff!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> sake is made from rice


No, I know that, haha. I meant about the box, it seems rather irrelevant to sake (and rice).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No, I know that, haha. I meant about the box, it seems rather irrelevant to sake (and rice).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


might be feng shui...haha


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No, I know that, haha. I meant about the box, it seems rather irrelevant to sake (and rice).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe the brown is supposed to represent moldy fermentation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am actually serious!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Maybe the brown is supposed to represent moldy fermentation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am actually serious!


Hahahah

I just wonder, why a box? A little glass would have made so much more sense!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah
> 
> I just wonder, why a box? A little glass would have made so much more sense!


A box of moldy goodness?

A happy fermentation presentation?

There is an aspect to the Korean aesthetic (sensibility) I don't ever expect to understand!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

With Memebox putting the milk masks into the shop a fair bit after the milk box was released with them in it (and also having quite the Pure Smile selection in their shop), I wonder if they'll eventually list these 5 packs. It would be interesting to see what the photos are for all of them.

And with the milk masks being 2 for $1, they'd probably be really cheap in the 5 packs.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> So the pure smile masks come all (5) in one pack. Does this mean that once I open it I should use one per day ?


Each of the 5 masks is individually packaged - you open up the big outer foil packaging and there are 5 sheet mask packs inside so they won't dry out..  (I received the Pure Smile 5-pack of sake sheet masks in the Mask 5 box.)

So you should be safe - no need to use a new mask every day!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Each of the 5 masks is individually packaged - you open up the big outer foil packaging and there are 5 sheet mask packs inside so they won't dry out..  (I received the Pure Smile 5-pack of sake sheet masks in the Mask 5 box.)
> 
> So you should be safe - no need to use a new mask every day!


Oh thank goodness! I know most companies in Korea phased out the multi sheet packs, but I know some Japanese companies still do them in one package.

Even better!

I guess we should be glad that Memebox didn't separate them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 5, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Each of the 5 masks is individually packaged - you open up the big outer foil packaging and there are 5 sheet mask packs inside so they won't dry out..  (I received the Pure Smile 5-pack of sake sheet masks in the Mask 5 box.)
> 
> So you should be safe - no need to use a new mask every day!


That's perfect! I use masks 1-2 per week, I don't want to worry about masks drying out!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 5, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Each of the 5 masks is individually packaged - you open up the big outer foil packaging and there are 5 sheet mask packs inside so they won't dry out..  (I received the Pure Smile 5-pack of sake sheet masks in the Mask 5 box.)
> 
> So you should be safe - no need to use a new mask every day!


Yay that's awesome to hear! My Mask box is still in the wilderness trying to find it's way to me, lol, but I'm glad to hear that I won't have to use them all super fast. I like to mix up my sheet masks so using the same one repeatedly would have been a bummer haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 5, 2014)

Went for super lucky box #11... didn't want my VIP points to expire!

Had an issue with the site though.  Used my Paypal account to pay, got an error message "unable to connect to gateway".  Tried again, and it wouldn't accept it because I had already submitted the transaction or something.  I've got an email receipt from Paypal for the order, but nothing from Memebox.  Usually their "you purchased something" email comes immediately for me.  Nothing showing on my account either, my memepoints haven't been debited.

Has this happened to anyone else?  Someone talk me down!  I'm freakin out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Went for super lucky box #11... didn't want my VIP points to expire!
> 
> Had an issue with the site though.  Used my Paypal account to pay, got an error message "unable to connect to gateway".  Tried again, and it wouldn't accept it because I had already submitted the transaction or something.  I've got an email receipt from Paypal for the order, but nothing from Memebox.  Usually their "you purchased something" email comes immediately for me.  Nothing showing on my account either, my memepoints haven't been debited.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  Someone talk me down!  I'm freakin out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use my credit card, so this has never happened to me. However, I've heard other people had this issue before (I can't recall who, but I'm sure someone will be able to come in here and provide you more information). I would definitely just send Memebox an email to let them know, and I'm fairly certain someone that had this issue posted that it went through without any issues and they received their box, but they did message Memebox.

I've had a similar issue before though where my credit card was charged (through Paypal) and the company did not send a confirmation order. Sure enough they were able to see my card being charged, but had no records in their system. So I would definitely be sure to bring it to Memebox's attention, they should be able to straighten it out from there.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Went for super lucky box #11... didn't want my VIP points to expire!
> 
> Had an issue with the site though.  Used my Paypal account to pay, got an error message "unable to connect to gateway".  Tried again, and it wouldn't accept it because I had already submitted the transaction or something.  I've got an email receipt from Paypal for the order, but nothing from Memebox.  Usually their "you purchased something" email comes immediately for me.  Nothing showing on my account either, my memepoints haven't been debited.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  Someone talk me down!  I'm freakin out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do the VIP points expire tonight?

- I have not used Paypal with them in awhile, but it's never happened to me. You should be fine though, just email them with the paypal information, did the money get debited?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

@tiedyedlifestyle 

log into paypal.  If you see the order there (which you should, as you said you got the receipt from memebox), then memebox got the $$.. Just email them and let them know about it  - forward your receipt from paypal to them.

When I do memeshop orders,I NEVER get a receipt from memebox, just paypal.  Weird.  But the order is in my history at memebox.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 5, 2014)

The order is on my paypal account. Can they help me even though there is no "item" on the paypal receipt? (I looked at my old ones, i thought they said what box you bought as a general item description, but apparently they don't). The box is still in my cart with discount code applied and shows that I wanted to apply points, as if I had never clicked "submit". Nothing on my memebbox account, no points subtracted from my balance.

I did NOT get an email from Memebox, which is why I'm kind of worried =/ I always do, within moments of placing the order.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Do the VIP points expire tonight?


Yes, Oct 5th.


----------



## blinded (Oct 5, 2014)

I haven't had it happen on Memebox, but on another site. Got the confirmation from paypal but not the site I was buying from. My order didn't go through. I had to wait about 5 days before the hold on the money was released (I always use my credit card through paypal). No order went through, no money really was exchanged.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> The order is on my paypal account. Can they help me even though there is no "item" on the paypal receipt? (I looked at my old ones, i thought they said what box you bought as a general item description, but apparently they don't). The box is still in my cart with discount code applied and shows that I wanted to apply points, as if I had never clicked "submit". Nothing on my memebbox account, no points subtracted from my balance.
> 
> I did NOT get an email from Memebox, which is why I'm kind of worried =/ I always do, within moments of placing the order.


Definitely email them right away, from what I've experienced (and what I've heard) if the paypal receipt went through the money definitely went through. My credit card (I have one specific card just for online shopping, so this may not be true for all credit cards) tends to show an order as pending immediately, so you may want to check that if you used a credit card (some banks also shows transactions as pending quickly as well, if you used a bank account/debit card). 

When this has happened to me in the past with other companies, they would also just initiate the order on their end once confirming that the money had gone through, so I'm hoping it's the same with Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 5, 2014)

Blackheads No More Spoiler!



Spoiler



MIGABEE Hot &amp; Cool Pore Care Set 1 set –retails at $43

Render pores invisible with these state-of-the-art blackhead destroying formulas. The 3 step system helps to unclog, tighten, soothe and prevent the formation of blackheads, so you can flaunt a visibly smoother, clearer, and shine-free complexion.

1. Hot Pore Peeling System
Opens up clogged pores by heating up the surface of the skin with pepper extract infusions, and adds steam deep into the pores for effective surface skin exfoliation.
2. Cooling Mask Clean
This multi-function, multi-purpose mask/cleanser tightens enlarged pores and soothes irritated skin. When used as a facial mask, it calms and soothes the skin after exfoliation. When used as a facial cleanser, it removes oil, dirt, and other impurities from deep within the pores.
3. Peppermint Mist

Spritz your way to blackhead relief! Infused with a powerful blend of peppermint and witch hazel, this mist will refine pores and leave skin with an ultra-clean sensation!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

I saw that and although I want



Spoiler



the peppermint mist


, I cannot spend 39+6.99 for just for that...

hopefully it will turn up on swap lists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I saw that and although I want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I skipped on that box, not because I don't want it/need it, but because of the price tag!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

[SIZE=14.6666669845581px]I have so many blackhead/pore products it's disgusting, but I could not resist that value set with the berry and gel boxes. I'm glad I bought it now though.[/SIZE]



Spoiler



I have a lot of Korean 3 step nose/pore kits, but I've never even seen one with a mist before.


----------



## blinded (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Definitely email them right away, from what I've experienced (and what I've heard) if the paypal receipt went through the money definitely went through. My credit card (I have one specific card just for online shopping, so this may not be true for all credit cards) tends to show an order as pending immediately, so you may want to check that if you used a credit card (some banks also shows transactions as pending quickly as well, if you used a bank account/debit card).
> 
> When this has happened to me in the past with other companies, they would also just initiate the order on their end once confirming that the money had gone through, so I'm hoping it's the same with Memebox.


The money may not have gone through even with the paypal receipt. On paypal it will show the payment as either pending or complete. If it says pending the money transfer hasn't been completed yet. It's basically on hold and waiting to be accepted on the seller's end. If it isn't accepted after a certain number of days (may vary based on bank/credit card issuer) the payment is cancelled and the hold on the money released. 

I would call paypal to find out if they payment has gone through or not. I'm sure that's a lot easier than trying to contact and explain the situation to memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> [SIZE=14.6666669845581px]I have so many blackhead/pore products it's disgusting, but I could not resist that value set with the berry and gel boxes. I'm glad I bought it now though.[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here.  I just found a DIY



Spoiler



for a peppermint/aloe vera/witch hazel facial mist....guess who will put all of her aloe vera to good use?!?  lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here.  I just found a DIY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah, definitely better than spending the money on the box! If not for the value set, I wouldn't have purchased it.

I never heard of peppermint for pores though, I wonder if it helps at all. 

@@blinded I apologize, I didn't realize that was possible. I've never heard of that happening before. In that case, Paypal would definitely be easier to contact, Memebox takes a bit to respond. I just hope the points aren't lost.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 5, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Does anyone have any wishes for Monday's box releases? I guess for me, I think I would like to see a Snail or an all toner box. But to be honest, I need a box like I need a hole in my head.


Me too.  I really don't *need* any new memeboxes, nor holes in my noggin.  

I'd like to see a full or mini skincare routine box _based on skintype.  _Have I missed such a thing?  There are boxes based on moisturizers or oily skin, but they are your usual mystery box mix.  The box might include at least a cleanser, toner, ampoule or essence, serum &amp; some type of treatment like a mask.  It could either contain all different brands, so long as the products would work together, OR be deluxe sized samples from one brand.  If folks like the routine or parts of it, it seems like an easy gateway to get them back to purchase more of the same.

Oh and with the holidays coming I'd love to see a Gift Box (contains a few little sets that would be perfect for giving or for yourself!) or a Stocking Stuffer box.  D'OH! (/homer) -- is that was petit treasures was meant to be - stocking stuffers?  Because that did not occur to me until, um, just now.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same here.  I just found a DIY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like minty so I would have to switch that out but can you use all the gel products we've received? Or do you need to use pure? I like this idea and would mix with something like lavender or rosemary if you're just using oils.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 5, 2014)

@@wonderings The only skin specific one I've seen (that I can think of at the moment) is the one for Dry and Sensitive skin. And I know the "free from oils and trouble" are sort of geared towards oily skin, though a lot of people with troubled skin also purchase them.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 5, 2014)

Are there going to be new boxes tonight?  I know there's a holiday going on/coming up(?) and I don't remember if they continue to release boxes on holidays...I'm starting a new job tomorrow so I don't want to stay up late unless there's boxes involved! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Oct 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Are there going to be new boxes tonight?  I know there's a holiday going on/coming up(?) and I don't remember if they continue to release boxes on holidays...I'm starting a new job tomorrow so I don't want to stay up late unless there's boxes involved! LOL


there are normally releases on holidays


----------



## wonderings (Oct 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Are there going to be new boxes tonight?  I know there's a holiday going on/coming up(?) and I don't remember if they continue to release boxes on holidays...I'm starting a new job tomorrow so I don't want to stay up late unless there's boxes involved! LOL


I assume so!

Let's see.  

- The one weeklong "holiday" (Oct 1 - Oct 7) they listed was a Chinese one that was only to affect shipping to China.

- The next holiday was Oct 3rd, so that's over already - just one day.

- The scarier more complicated bit, to me, is the "logistics center's move from Oct. 9 - Oct. 13"


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 5, 2014)

After much debate between several boxes, I used my 5 VIP points on the Green Food box. I still regret not getting the Superfood box (even though I picked up both broccoli items during the sale), so I hope this one will be equally as amazing.

I'm going to try to avoid my "let's buy 8-12 Memeboxes a month" trend. I'm reorganizing my office right now, and storage is expensive! I did get 2 Alex drawers from IKEA last week (one for my beauty/skincare), and it was way too much fun arranging everything in there.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> The money may not have gone through even with the paypal receipt. On paypal it will show the payment as either pending or complete. If it says pending the money transfer hasn't been completed yet. It's basically on hold and waiting to be accepted on the seller's end. If it isn't accepted after a certain number of days (may vary based on bank/credit card issuer) the payment is cancelled and the hold on the money released.    I would call paypal to find out if they payment has gone through or not. I'm sure that's a lot easier than trying to contact and explain the situation to memebox.


I'm sure you're right... too late to call tonight though.  

It shows "completed" on paypal.  I sent a message to memebox through the help center.  My main concern is these 5 VIP points expiring and not getting applied to my order! LOL


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@wonderings The only skin specific one I've seen (that I can think of at the moment) is the one for Dry and Sensitive skin. And I know the "free from oils and trouble" are sort of geared towards oily skin, though a lot of people with troubled skin also purchase them.


Thanks!  I was wishing that memebox would combo such skin type or needs (aging, "trouble, etc) with a regime &amp; step-by-step.  They already number the products on their cards - make them mean something!

 (Weren't there promises &amp; hopes for a full step-by-step korean spa box, that was something of a let down?)

 I think that in general memebox does a pretty good job assembling &amp; curating their boxes, even with a sometimes-demanding client base.  I wish they'd curate even _more!  (Which reminds me -- my body is SO ready for the "Peach &amp; Lily" box.  They stress curation, curation, curation!)_


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thanks!  I was wishing that memebox would combo such skin type or needs (aging, "trouble, etc) with a regime &amp; step-by-step.  They already number the products on their cards - make them mean something!
> 
> (Weren't there promises &amp; hopes for a full step-by-step korean spa box, that was something of a let down?)
> 
> I think that in general memebox does a pretty good job assembling &amp; curating their boxes, even with a sometimes-demanding client base.  I wish they'd curate even _more!  (Which reminds me -- my body is SO ready for the "Peach &amp; Lily" box.  They stress curation, curation, curation!)_


Oh! I completely forgot....They do anti aging ones as well, which I assume is meant to help treat aging problems as well as prevent them.

The oil and trouble skin being put together does make sense to me though, since from my experience the ingredients used to treat oily skin are the ones usually used to treat acne. A few of the Korean brands will even put in the description "for oily or troubled skin" so it seems quite common. 

I know they did a step by step skincare box, which sold well, and was something people wanted. So I'm not sure if you meant that one, or the Hair and Body that was supposed to have Korean spa theme, which only had like one item that I felt like really fit the theme.

In all fairness, Memebox does sort of take their themes and run with it. ....Too far. Like with the Sweet Shop box, they have SO many products that have been in other boxes that would have fit perfectly, and they did things like "white pearl" and "pink pearl" lip masks (Um,, why not at least use the other scents like the fruit ones, that would have actually made a lot more sense) and the jewelry scrubs. It felt more like a "Jewel" box than a "Sweet Shop" one. And there are so many similar examples. But yet items that fit certain boxes, will end up in entirely unexpected ones. Like the spider silk protein and pig collagen facial scrub being in the Earth &amp; Sea box instead of an OMG box.

A lot of times it feels like they just have this giant warehouse, and as they're about to ship out a box they just randomly pull items they think can fit under the theme. 

I definitely think their curation could be improved drastically. But even a few tweaks could make a huge difference, in my opinion. 

(I also got the Peach and Lily box, I hope they don't let us down!)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 6, 2014)

I soooooo wish they'd put out a bunch of spoilers. Not whole boxes, but show one item from a bunch of different boxes. I've really ordered too much and I need to cancel some. The spoilers would help me decide what to keep and what to cut.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

Tbh I think unless it is a naked box or a collab I can't see them revealing a full box again


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I soooooo wish they'd put out a bunch of spoilers. Not whole boxes, but show one item from a bunch of different boxes. I've really ordered too much and I need to cancel some. The spoilers would help me decide what to keep and what to cut


Not always, but a lot of the time it feels like they're posting spoilers for the boxes that aren't selling very well, and for the more expensive boxes. It definitely would be nice to see a spoiler posted regularly, even for boxes that sell out quickly. 

@@Jane George I agree. After the whole Tony Moly and Holika Holika disaster (didn't people say they removed the full spoilers for those eventually as well?) I definitely don't think they'll be releasing brand spoilers again. Which, is really a shame.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

I just ordered another 7 boxes (4 being 2 sets of bundles) (Thank you affiliate for the $10 off and I'm sorry I used that 20% off and the points but I do love a bargain!). I now have 22 boxes coming over October, November and early December. This forum is enabling.

You all make me want to buy every single box!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

I think there will be a lot of those 20% codes up for grabs if you need them. no way will i use mine. same with those us codes given to non us customers lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah, usually at the end of the month if I ask for a 15% off code I suddenly get like 5 at once.

There is no way those 20% codes will be that popular. Especially since so many people buy boxes as they're released.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think there will be a lot of those 20% codes up for grabs if you need them. no way will i use mine. same with those us codes given to non us customers lol


STOP!! Don't encourage me!! hahaha I will definitely use my 10% off if they bring out some Christmas related boxes, but from what I know about Korean culture; Christmas isn't as big a deal as it is in Western culture so I won't be surprised if nothing happens on that front.

They would have to have a majorly good month with releases for me to use another 20% off code, I had about 2 weeks worth of releases in my cart and I'm really surprised that none went out of stock so I figured I'd just go for it.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I just ordered another 7 boxes (4 being 2 sets of bundles) (Thank you affiliate for the $10 off and I'm sorry I used that 20% off and the points but I do love a bargain!). I now have 22 boxes coming over October, November and early December. This forum is enabling.
> 
> You all make me want to buy every single box!!


That is an awesome deal, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

This forum IS super enabling, but so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, usually at the end of the month if I ask for a 15% off code I suddenly get like 5 at once.
> 
> There is no way those 20% codes will be that popular. Especially since so many people buy boxes as they're released.


I much prefer to buy a large amount of boxes at once and use a high % off code along with an affiliate discount and any points I may have accumulated but when new boxes are released I tend to have a freak out moment where I worry that the boxes will sell out and I'll hate myself forever so I fully understand why people buy them when they are released.

I managed to save $57USD on my most recent order with codes and points so I'm really happy with that. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That is an awesome deal, though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This forum IS super enabling, but so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is! I'm pleased that I made the order and I don't actually feel guilty about it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

tbh i think I will only use the free shipping or the 5% this month

I only buy bundles or solo boxes generally so $7 off ain't for me and I will never spend 200 or be suddenly american lol


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A lot of times it feels like they just have this giant warehouse, and as they're about to ship out a box they just randomly pull items they think can fit under the theme.    I definitely think their curation could be improved drastically. But even a few tweaks could make a huge difference, in my opinion.


Oh yeah, the memewarehouse!  I very much wonder about the box/product-selecting process.  I'm sure much is based on what's overflowing in the warehouse, or what they could get inexpensively.  Does each box get assigned to a specific person (or a team?) and some folks are awesome at curation and some are not?  Cultural and language issues are still very much in play and I give them the benefit of the doubt on many things.  (i.e. what's OMG -- what would a Korean think is OMG to a foreigner?  What is "sweet"?)  

I thought earth &amp; sea was very well selected - and the elizavecca fit because of the earthy charcoal.  (Oh and memebox, you can throw elizavecca in *any* box I am set to receive, irregardless of theme - I'll totally rationalize for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

(In my pretend South Korean vacation, I want a memewarehouse tour (and sampling) before I run off to jeju.)



cfisher said:


> (I also got the Peach and Lily box, I hope they don't let us down!)


((Oh I know - my expectations are probably unreasonably high.  I expect awesomeness. T-10 days!))


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh i think I will only use the free shipping or the 5% this month
> 
> I only buy bundles or solo boxes generally so $7 off ain't for me and I will never spend 200 or be suddenly american lol


I just checked the VIP email and noticed that there is no 10% off other than shop USA which I can't use so I will just wait and see if the box releases are awesome this month, I might be begging for a 20% code after all hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I much prefer to buy a large amount of boxes at once and use a high % off code along with an affiliate discount and any points I may have accumulated but when new boxes are released I tend to have a freak out moment where I worry that the boxes will sell out and I'll hate myself forever so I fully understand why people buy them when they are released.
> 
> I managed to save $57USD on my most recent order with codes and points so I'm really happy with that. Now the waiting begins...


Oh, I understand, trust me. I always grab VIP pricing and use a $5 off code. But for boxes without VIP pricing, ones I see a spoiler/unboxing of what I want a double of, and so on, I would always use the 15% off stacked with any points and the affiliate $10. 

Part of me is REALLY hoping this $19 thing is long term, because without the urgency to grab VIP pricing, I can easily wait a few days or so and do the 20% off + affiliate $10. That's basically 25% off, and with the value set options I often want, that's an amazing deal. 

Even better when I have points waiting to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I understand, trust me. I always grab VIP pricing and use a $5 off code. But for boxes without VIP pricing, ones I see a spoiler/unboxing of what I want a double of, and so on, I would always use the 15% off stacked with any points and the affiliate $10.
> 
> Part of me is REALLY hoping this $19 thing is long term, because without the urgency to grab VIP pricing, I can easily wait a few days or so and do the 20% off + affiliate $10. That's basically 25% off, and with the value set options I often want, that's an amazing deal.
> 
> Even better when I have points waiting to be used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If standard boxes stay at $19 I will just buy more! I wanted to hold off until Monday releases to see if this is the case but I didn't want to waste my VIP points.

Memespies; could you please make VIP points last for the whole month!?!?


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

PSA - possibly of interest.

There are some new full-memebox listings on ebay (not mine, not affilated).  Many still have both a starting price AND a very-reasonable buy-it-now price that includes free shipping in the States.   I think that Bubble Pop at $35.99 BIN is an especially good deal as the box was originally $32 and it was a fun, _pop_ular box.  I strongly suspect trying to win the box for a lower price is not going to happen &amp; snatching with BIN is a good idea.  There's also Cooling Care, Burst of Color, a Global....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> After much debate between several boxes, I used my 5 VIP points on the Green Food box. I still regret not getting the Superfood box (even though I picked up both broccoli items during the sale), so I hope this one will be equally as amazing.


Good choice, I hope, for both of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep on hoping for a Superfood restock but it doesn't look good. I picked up two bottles of the broccoli toner you and a few others recommended. Couldn't beat the price so I'm excited to try it.



Zaralis said:


> I just ordered another 7 boxes (4 being 2 sets of bundles) (Thank you affiliate for the $10 off and I'm sorry I used that 20% off and the points but I do love a bargain!). I now have 22 boxes coming over October, November and early December. This forum is enabling.
> 
> You all make me want to buy every single box!!


Welcome to the looney bin! You're now as crazy as the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Hi my name is Zaralis, I'm a skincare addict. Welcome, Zaralis.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't seen those listings at all, so I'm not commenting on those.

But awhile ago I saw someone doing a similar thing, selling Memeboxes at really low starting prices, and it stated that she received them from Memebox because she had agreed to review the products. She hadn't used any of the items, and wanted to sell the entire boxes.

Is it just me, or is that sort of obnoxious?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me is REALLY hoping this $19 thing is long term, because without the urgency to grab VIP pricing, I can easily wait a few days or so and do the 20% off + affiliate $10. That's basically 25% off, and with the value set options I often want, that's an amazing deal.


Did we ever find anything out about the new pricing? I know someone said they were going to email and see if it was a discount price on the special boxes or if there's the possibility of receiving less product. Haven't really been around this weekend and much of it was wine soaked due to going out every night with friends and family for our anniversary so I apologize if this was already answered. What's the scoop @@cfisher?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

i am guessing it is a larger blogger too


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am guessing it is a larger blogger too


Most likely. But that just makes it even worse, in my opinion. 

To not only accept the box for review and not actually review the products, but then to just sell everything?

I feel bad, so many bloggers on here have been turned down by Memebox too. And they were rather recent boxes, so Memebox sent those boxes out to that person in the past month or two. ...With a massive waiting list of bloggers that actually want to do real reviews for them. 

And even worse, she had multiple up for sale. Which means Memebox actually continued (continues, possibly) to send them to her.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did we ever find anything out about the new pricing? I know someone said they were going to email and see if it was a discount price on the special boxes or if there's the possibility of receiving less product. Haven't really been around this weekend and much of it was wine soaked due to going out every night with friends and family for our anniversary so I apologize if this was already answered. What's the scoop @@cfisher?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, I haven't heard anyone mention anything about it.

I think we're all still waiting to see tonight's releases to see what the pricing is.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I haven't seen those listings at all, so I'm not commenting on those.
> 
> But awhile ago I saw someone doing a similar thing, selling Memeboxes at really low starting prices, and it stated that she received them from Memebox because she had agreed to review the products. She hadn't used any of the items, and wanted to sell the entire boxes.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that sort of obnoxious?


Wow, it's really obnoxious if they obviously haven't opened, touched or tried any of the products that they were sent for free to "review"!

And I was actually appreciating the reasonable pricing, though we don't know the real story with these particular auctions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Wow, it's really obnoxious if they obviously haven't opened, touched or tried any of the products that they were sent for free to "review"!
> 
> And I was actually appreciating the reasonable pricing, though we don't know the real story with these particular auctions.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I didn't look those ones up so it could be that they didn't like the items and would rather get their money back. And some people will keep an item or two then sell the rest. That's perfectly understandable!

It was around the time that someone saw a CutiePie box being sold on there for really high (or was it another collab box, I don't recall?) and I searched for Memeboxes out of curiosity. The same person had 3 up for auction, and had sold others in their feedback. She specifically mentioned she was sent them for review purposes, and that nothing was opened or unsealed or used. 

I really hope that's not a common thing.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 6, 2014)

new boxes available

http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh man they're really pulling at my wallet with the "While You Were Sleeping" box....UGHHHHH I have to pass for now but I think I'll be snagging that one later!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

I loved the first Night Care, I don't know that there was a product I didn't use or wouldn't use in the future. Then anything with feet is a must have for me. Purchased, done, finally showering and going to bed. Goodnight, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

I am tempted by the While you're sleeping box as well. But given how they still haven't sorted out my VIP issue..I am a no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, it seems like it's a face and hair box.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> new boxes available
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vvip


Thanks for posting bubblecakes!  Early VIP discounts are back, no $19 boxes.  (Was that a fluke, a test, what?)

Okay, I'm a little spooked by a couple of similiarities regarding the "City Girl" Seoulite box.  The name reminds me of the Peach &amp; Lily Seoulcialite Box.

And the description:

_We hunted down the beautiful ladies of Seoul to see which beauty products they can’t live without to curate this special box, bursting with only the most buzzed about beauty innovations that’s all the rave among hot Seoulites!_

_When it comes to K-Beauty, these ladies are the experts. Come on, have you ever come across a Korean woman who doesn’t have the most put-together makeup, and hauntingly flawless skin? We sure haven't."_

recalls a recent Peach &amp; Lily blog post on Byrdie:  http://www.byrdie.com/korean-skincare-tips/

_"Here’s a glimpse into the first step of our lengthy curation process: talking to women on the streets of Seoul and learning about their favorite beauty products, tips, and secrets! *Keep scrolling for five tips from real Korean women that might just change your skincare game forever**."*_

What can I say, I've been stalking P&amp;L for more possible spoilers....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

@@wonderings I was just about to post how eerily similar that was. Memebox is known for getting their "inspiration" (and actual sentences) from elsewhere, so I'm not surprised. At least they had the decency to reword things, hah.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 6, 2014)

*@**@wonderings*,I'm really curious about this box but can't tell if it's skincare or makeup since the description is so vague


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@wonderings*,I'm really curious about this box but can't tell if it's skincare or makeup since the description is so vague


From what I got from it, it seems like it would be more makeup


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> From what I got from it, it seems like it would be more makeup


Yeah, the K Style and K Beauty boxes seem to focus on mostly makeup.


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@wonderings I was just about to post how eerily similar that was. Memebox is known for getting their "inspiration" (and actual sentences) from elsewhere, so I'm not surprised. At least they had the decency to reword things, hah.


Progress!  And there are worse places from whence to get inspiration.



bubblecakes said:


> *@@wonderings*,I'm really curious about this box but can't tell if it's skincare or makeup since the description is so vague


Yes, it's incredibly vague!  The contents really could be anything.  Would memebox offend the chic, skincare-savvy women of Seoul by including uninspiring products for the international masses?  (Not that those women know or care about int'l memebox users, ha!)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am tempted by the While you're sleeping box as well. But given how they still haven't sorted out my VIP issue..I am a no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, it seems like it's a face and hair box.


I am understanding where you're coming from completely with the hair thing but are there overnight hair treatments or is this just Meme's usual nutty description of a box that doesn't exactly fit what's in it? For me it doesn't matter, I'm good with hair stuff, but I know others don't care for it.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 6, 2014)

Both, but more makeup Than skincare i think


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 6, 2014)

Or flawless skin can refer to a good bb cream? I dont Know


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 6, 2014)

All these boxes are tempting, but I'm passing because: I'm trying to be budget-concious and treat memeboxes as a monthly-ish box. My de-enabling self-talk:

City Girl sounds similar to a Korea's Most Wanted theme, and I already ordered KMW2

Foot Therapy... I want this but I really don't want a peeling foot mask. I'm probably better off buying a scrub-themed box instead.

While You Were Sleeping... I'd buy this if I didn't have a Julep sleep mask in the mail to me, and also I just discovered that the Daiso down the street sells sleeping packs for $1.50.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

Ugh I want the sleeping and foot box, thank god I do not have a credit card.


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

wonderings said:


> Thanks for posting bubblecakes!  Early VIP discounts are back, no $19 boxes.  (Was that a fluke, a test, what?)
> 
> Okay, I'm a little spooked by a couple of similiarities regarding the "City Girl" Seoulite box.  The name reminds me of the Peach &amp; Lily Seoulcialite Box.
> 
> ...


Well everybody in here was raving about P&amp;L for a while so they probably copied the idea hoping to get everybody excited. Stealing ideas/concepts isn't new to memebox.

I am actually interested in that box.. but the shipping is way too slow. Still no update on my global 15 since it left korea.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> Still no update on my global 15 since it left korea.


I ordered mine as a restock and received a tracking number that is clearly a combination of the day it shipped and some internal something, not a legit tracking number. Anyone else have this issue? I dread contacting CS about it and feel like it would be less stress just to wait for the box to arrive and be a surprise, whenever that may be.
I MUST GO TO BED! Walk away from the iPad....


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 6, 2014)

*@**@MemeJunkie*, I didn't order the restock but weren't the restocks shipped express? or am i mistaken?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think so. Mine shipped on the 26th so if it was shipped DHL it should have arrived by now for sure.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I don't think so. Mine shipped on the 26th so if it was shipped DHL it should have arrived by now for sure.


That wasn't technically part of those restocks, it was done separately. 

I only recall because I purchased one when it was restocked as well (but canceled it after seeing the spoilers)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 6, 2014)

Anyone want the ZERO box it's been restocked with others be quick


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 6, 2014)

*@**@cfisher*,Oh ok, i didn't know when the global 15 was restocked so i thought it would have been with all the other restocks


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Anyone want the ZERO box it's been restocked with others be quick


I just got back from work and it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe there was only one or sth... Hope it might restock a bit later if they find a few more LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am guessing it is a larger blogger too


I saw that, too, and it kind of set me off. Like, they couldn't send those boxes to someone who would review them sincerely and...swatch the products while unboxing them? I made sure that I wasn't subscribed to the person (I wasn't) and shook my head at Memebox for a poor call.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 6, 2014)

My Memebox Korea app just buzzed and let me know about a new box: the Fall and Winter Color NAIL BOX!!! LOLOLOLOL I think we know where those nail boxes are being recycled!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I don't like minty so I would have to switch that out but can you use all the gel products we've received? Or do you need to use pure? I like this idea and would mix with something like lavender or rosemary if you're just using oils.


I am going to try my big tub of aloe vera that I got in the cooling box....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

please tell me they are not stupid enough to use the same youtube/blog name as their ebay name


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Most likely. But that just makes it even worse, in my opinion.
> 
> To not only accept the box for review and not actually review the products, but then to just sell everything?
> 
> ...


that makes me sad.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

Tbh a lot of the boxes that bloggers/youtubers get free for review are the cream of the crop and the ones peope are desperate for like the cacao and the skincare boxes and that ticks me off. Is this a larger youtuber?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

I only got the footcare box  (I love my feet). While you were sleeping almost got me, but I have sleeping beauty coming and I don't want hair stuff...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I only got the footcare box  (I love my feet). While you were sleeping almost got me, but I have sleeping beauty coming and I don't want hair stuff...


SB ships tomorrw too which is fab.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> SB ships tomorrw too which is fab.


yes, but for me it is standard.  Well, hopefully, I will get it in 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, but for me it is standard.  Well, hopefully, I will get it in 2 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh ok dhl to me. hopefully it will come when I am in as supposed to be taking edward to see a tortoise on thursday


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My Memebox Korea app just buzzed and let me know about a new box: the Fall and Winter Color NAIL BOX!!! LOLOLOLOL I think we know where those nail boxes are being recycled!


That is too hilarious! I'm so glad they're getting dumped on Meme-K instead of Meme Global! And I'm REALLY glad they're at least putting them into a box where people EXPECT nail polish, I was so worried we'd be seeing one nail polish in every box for the next 6 months.

And I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed that whole thing on eBay. When I saw her feedback she had done it at least 6 times, I just can not believe Memebox sent this woman a bunch of boxes, when she hadn't done any actual reviews! Someone at Memebox should be reading reviews of people they send free boxes too, I keep hearing it's a long waiting list now. And if this woman is just writing things like "Yay, a new lip gloss, I love lip gloss" then why on earth is she getting more boxes?!

I wish I knew which blogger it was. It would be interesting to see what her reviews consisted of.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

I wanna know too...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

I would love to know who this blogger is as well.    lol

AND I AM THRILLED that those nail polishes got dumped somewhere else.  They should have only released on nail polish box,3 of them all at the same time was major overkill


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

This really is a great game of... animal, vegetable, mineral :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to know who this blogger is as well.    lol
> 
> AND I AM THRILLED that those nail polishes got dumped somewhere else.  They should have only released on nail polish box,3 of them all at the same time was major overkill


I know! I was so surprised that they released three at once, seems it seemed like an entirely new thing for them. I get that they wanted to push the value sets, but they should have tested the waters there a bit first.

I just can't wait until they disappear from the site (along with the collab boxes).

I browse Memebox on eBay now and then, I hope I stumble on one her listings again.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I saw that, too, and it kind of set me off. Like, they couldn't send those boxes to someone who would review them sincerely and...swatch the products while unboxing them? I made sure that I wasn't subscribed to the person (I wasn't) and shook my head at Memebox for a poor call.


As a small blogger I have to say that it ticked me off too but I don't blame Memebox, I would be more inclined to believe that they aren't aware of what the blogger is doing.

On another note; I don't swatch everything, especially if they are safety sealed and I know that I have one or more products that are similar and already opened. I'm not likely to change the fact that I do this because I want the products to stay fresh for as long as possible and not have to throw anything out that goes bad when they have a use after opening time frame. What do people think of this, does not seeing swatches of everything annoy you? If you're a blogger do you always swatch all the things in boxes? I'm worried I'm being a shitty blogger now lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> On another note; I don't swatch everything, especially if they are safety sealed and I know that I have one or more products that are similar and already opened. I'm not likely to change the fact that I do this because I want the products to stay fresh for as long as possible and not have to throw anything out that goes bad when they have a use after opening time frame. What do people think of this, does not seeing swatches of everything annoy you? If you're a blogger do you always swatch all the things in boxes? I'm worried I'm being a shitty blogger now lol


I do the same as you, especially if I know it's something I'll give away to someone or put away for a different season. If it's plastic wrapped, I want it to stay sealed until I'm ready to use it. I guess that makes my posts more unboxings than reviews, but I try to include my impressions based on the description and why I'm not opening the product immediately.

I feel like I'm a crap blogger, too, though.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> As a small blogger I have to say that it ticked me off too but I don't blame Memebox, *I would be more inclined to believe that they aren't aware of what the blogger is doing.*
> 
> On another note; I don't swatch everything, especially if they are safety sealed and I know that I have one or more products that are similar and already opened. I'm not likely to change the fact that I do this because I want the products to stay fresh for as long as possible and not have to throw anything out that goes bad when they have a use after opening time frame. What do people think of this, does not seeing swatches of everything annoy you? If you're a blogger do you always swatch all the things in boxes? I'm worried I'm being a shitty blogger now lol



that is true.  But why continue to send a blogger so many boxes?  The blogger isn't purchasing them, so it isn't as if they are a convert.  Can't memebox spread the love around with their bloggers? 

I try and swatch items I know I will use. I won't swatch them if I won't use them and state the reason why.    I think that people are interested in the makeup items and seeing the actual colors, so I really do try and swatch those as much as possible - even if I think I won't get to using it for a few months (but I will use it).   I am not worried about makeup going bad.

now, skin products, that is a judgement call.  I have never had a skin product go bad on me (unless it was an organic product) and depending on my excitement level - is this brand new to me?  Have I wanted to try this for a long time? - I will open it up and give my impressions on it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

As a reader, personally I don't really care if someone does swatches, especially with Memebox since the colors people receive do vary. 

I don't really blame Memebox either. But I do think it would be nice that if they're sending certain people LOTS of boxes, that they actually just check up on some of the reviews. Because I can't help but feel like this person must be making it rather obvious that they're not actually using any products.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

I rarely swatch much except lip products and eyeshadows nowadays and don't open the cream unless I am going to use it straight away

Since I can't use eyeliner I have only swatched them once or twice


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is true.  But why continue to send a blogger so many boxes?  The blogger isn't purchasing them, so it isn't as if they are a convert.  Can't memebox spread the love around with their bloggers?


Totally agree, they should spread the love. I think what this girl is doing is pretty shifty and I wish I could track her down and see what her reviews are like. Hopefully Memespys will see this and they will reconsider their free box for review practices.

Also I'm glad that I'm not the only one who doesn't swatch the whole contents, makeup is one of those products I'll always open up too, mostly to check colours so I swatch while I'm at it. Except mascara, everyone knows what that looks like  :laughno:


----------



## blinded (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, definitely better than spending the money on the box! If not for the value set, I wouldn't have purchased it.
> 
> I never heard of peppermint for pores though, I wonder if it helps at all.
> 
> @@blinded I apologize, I didn't realize that was possible. I've never heard of that happening before. In that case, Paypal would definitely be easier to contact, Memebox takes a bit to respond. I just hope the points aren't lost.


It was annoying when it happened to me. Paypal told me to call the retailer, the retailer blamed my credit card company, the credit card company had no idea what was going on because it wasn't showing. All I wanted was to make sure no one was going to take my money if I wasn't going to get what I ordered. I was dealing with a North American company and they were not understanding what I was trying to explain to them, can't imagine how much of a challenge it would be to explain when there is different languages involved.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, I picked up the While You Were Sleeping / Foot Care bundle and used my 5% off code so it made them about $25 each. It's nice that they are shipping November 6th.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well, I picked up the While You Were Sleeping / Foot Care bundle and used my 5% off code so it made them about $25 each. It's nice that they are shipping November 6th.


Yea, its a nice, early shipping date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Almost purchased the " While you were sleeping" but I have enough sleeping packs. Hopefully it has some good brands/items in it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Totally agree, they should spread the love. I think what this girl is doing is pretty shifty and I wish I could track her down and see what her reviews are like. Hopefully Memespys will see this and they will reconsider their free box for review practices.
> 
> Also I'm glad that I'm not the only one who doesn't swatch the whole contents, makeup is one of those products I'll always open up too, mostly to check colours so I swatch while I'm at it. Except mascara, everyone knows what that looks like  :laughno:


If I only got one box every once in a while, I might swatch the full box - lol - but I have wayyyyy too many of them to do that!! haha


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

For the blogger reviews which I read all of your reviews from you guys on this thread. I don't mind that you don't open products or swatch everything. You have paid for these boxes and you want to preserve the product until you have a chance to use it. I don't even open any of my products unless I plan to start using it. Don't feel like a bad blogger, I know I appreciate the hard work that you put into your unboxings and research for addtional information that is not on the card or product. Keep up the excellent work! I am one happy reader!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

I grabbed the value set, after seeing the restocks of Zero Cosmetics and Luckybox #8, both of which I grabbed. Then added another value set (which I ordered separately and will now have to cancel) so that I could use the 20% off.

Clearly, I have a problem.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, its a nice, early shipping date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Almost purchased the " While you were sleeping" but I have enough sleeping packs. Hopefully it has some good brands/items in it.


I only have 3 sleeping packs so I am hoping for at least a couple in there.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> For the blogger reviews which I read all of your reviews from you guys on this thread. I don't mind that you don't open products or swatch everything. You have paid for these boxes and you want to preserve the product until you have a chance to use it. I don't even open any of my products unless I plan to start using it. Don't fell like a bad blogger, I know I appreciate the hard work that you put into your unboxings and research for addtional information that is not on the card or product. Keep up the excellent work! I am one happy reader!


I feel the same way. I don't care when the bloggers on here don't test/swatch/sniff every single product, and I don't think they should feel obligated to just for their readers. 

But in all honesty, if I read a review of a box that was sent to a blogger specifically for them to review...I would definitely expect them to be more thorough.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I grabbed the value set, after seeing the restocks of Zero Cosmetics and Luckybox #8, both of which I grabbed. Then added another value set (which I ordered separately and will now have to cancel) so that I could use the 20% off.
> 
> Clearly, I have a problem.


Or you are very canny with your money


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel the same way. I don't care when the bloggers on here don't test/swatch/sniff every single product, and I don't think they should feel obligated to just for their readers.
> 
> But in all honesty, if I read a review of a box that was sent to a blogger specifically for them to review...I would definitely expect them to be more thorough.


Yes, definately if you were given it for free to reveiw, then it should be thorough since that was the purpose of the free box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Or you are very canny with your money


...Yeah, I like that thought much more.

I figure I'm canceling the previous value set, so I really only spent less than $100. And that's not bad at all for the two restocks (both of which I really wanted) and the new value set.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

lol i am one to talk though. just bought littles ones summer clothes in the sales as I know they are cheaper now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes, definately if you were given it for free to reveiw, then it should be thorough since that was the purpose of the free box.


Yeah, that's what bothers me.

Honestly, if she was sent a box and wasn't interested in the products, I feel like the proper thing to do would be do a little review that comments on things, then donate or gift the items to someone else. But selling it just REALLY bothers me. ...But to apparently keep doing that over and over again, and keep accepting them just to sell them?

I want to know who this blogger is, and it really bothers me to think that she really is most likely a pretty big blogger. ...Is she always so careless with her reviews?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i am one to talk though. just bought littles ones summer clothes in the sales as I know they are cheaper now.


Best time of year for that stuff!! lol

- Hope Memebox releases a Merry Christmas box, but it might be too late considering their shipping schedule.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm pretty swatch-crazy, but that's because I'm a beauty blogger, not just a box blogger. Part of my job (in my opinion) is to swatch products. 

While I don't always take a photograph of a swatch (although I do frequently), I do always open each product so I can explain the scent, consistency, appearance etc. I know many, many bloggers that don't do swatches, and I actually think it's fine if you're running a "box blog." Because they're mainly unboxing and sharing what's inside, not really reviewing the product.

I find that when I'm reading a blog and they're showing me a makeup product especially, I expect a swatch, and I want to know what their thoughts are on quality and pigmentation. If it's a skincare product, I feel like those things are more relative when it comes to opinion, and I more or less just want more information on the product so I might purchase it if it sounds interesting to me. 

There's a very, very rare occasion when I won't open/swatch something, and that's if I know for a 100% fact that I'd like to include it in a giveaway at a later date. Other than that, I will even swatch stuff that I intend to pass on to family members. I know I have an overabundance of stuff that I will never, ever get around to using  and more on the way constantly. However, as a blogger, I feel like it's my job to give my opinion on a product, or at least a first impression, and it's kind of impossible to do that by just announcing what the product is and moving on.

I've got a lot of open product, but hey- it's part of the job description in my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, that's what bothers me.
> 
> Honestly, if she was sent a box and wasn't interested in the products, I feel like the proper thing to do would be do a little review that comments on things, then donate or gift the items to someone else. But selling it just REALLY bothers me. ...But to apparently keep doing that over and over again, and keep accepting them just to sell them?
> 
> I want to know who this blogger is, and it really bothers me to think that she really is most likely a pretty big blogger. ...Is she always so careless with her reviews?


I don't understand why they don't gift them or do a giveaway on their blog....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

I am very much a unboxing blogger tbh and do more swatches for boxes like wantable as I know I will use it all

Except for my food box I always sample all in that


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

I was google stalking and thought I found the blogger but one of the boxes she had for sale wasn't on her blog at all and one was slightly swatched..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

It is really odd that todays boxes are for november


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is really odd that todays boxes are for november


Probably due to Christmas &amp; holidays coming up, releasing boxes earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is really odd that todays boxes are for november


That date _has to be_ wrong.. I'm sure someone has had a brain fart over at Meme headquarters


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Probably due to Christmas &amp; holidays coming up, releasing boxes earlier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You think? perhaps you're right and  they are worried about holiday shipping so getting them out sooner.. but so early in November?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

the last boxes were 2nd dec though. Just checked, yes 2nd


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I ordered mine as a restock and received a tracking number that is clearly a combination of the day it shipped and some internal something, not a legit tracking number. Anyone else have this issue? I dread contacting CS about it and feel like it would be less stress just to wait for the box to arrive and be a surprise, whenever that may be.
> 
> I MUST GO TO BED! Walk away from the iPad....


Yes, I had the same weird tracking number that looks like a formula for an Excel spreadsheet, LOL. AT least it's shipping to my work so I don't have to worry about leaving a signed card in my mailbox since I have no way to know when it arrives.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh dear, reading all these makes me feel like a shitty blogger. I try whatever I can, and I dig up about the brand. Otherwise I rather not open a perfectly good product. I do try stuff and pass them to my family, but if my mum says she doesn't need one moisturizer for example, and it contains ingredients that I am sensitive to, I'd rather swap/sell it than waste it.

I do agree free boxes have to be reviewed with more details and not just two lines saying, "it's a cool product, yeah I'll use it". But who am I to judge right? I'll let memebox decide..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> That date _has to be_ wrong.. I'm sure someone has had a brain fart over at Meme headquarters


Maybe they meant to put December 6th?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).

I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


not sure about bloggers but I think they have to on youtube... not 100% though


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


This is interesting because I used location as a way to search as well, not sure if I got on the right track though


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


Yeah I thought its an obligation to state if we got em for free and the opinions are genuine? Idk..it's their life, they can do whatever they want...

On a separate note, does anyone know if we could use the expiring memepoints? Say...if I have 12 points, and 2 are 'we miss you' ones expiring tmr, can I just use 2 points and log in tmr to 10 points? or will it be just 8?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Can't recall if this has already been mentioned in this thread...but I'm curious..


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh dear, reading all these makes me feel like a shitty blogger. I try whatever I can, and I dig up about the brand. Otherwise I rather not open a perfectly good product. I do try stuff and pass them to my family, but if my mum says she doesn't need one moisturizer for example, and it contains ingredients that I am sensitive to, I'd rather swap/sell it than waste it.
> 
> I do agree free boxes have to be reviewed with more details and not just two lines saying, "it's a cool product, yeah I'll use it". But who am I to judge right? I'll let memebox decide..


You're not a bad blogger! I think everyone does things differently, and depending on the kind of blog you have/the kind of product it is etc, there's a way to go about it that works for everyone in their own way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't test and try every single product I get from subscription boxes/Memeboxes right away. If I did, my skin would probably be a mess due to al the random products, and I would truly never have the time! But you do exactly what needs to be done, and that's give the best information you can to your readers.

I look at it this way, if I PAID for the product, I can choose whether or not to open it/swatch it etc. If a company SENT me the product for review, you bet your butt I'm going to open/swatch/review to the best of my ability.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


While companies don't always obligate you to disclose that you received a product for free, you should have a disclaimer somewhere on the post stating whether or not your post contains referral links, whether you got a product for free etc for legal purposes. I don't personally care as a reader whether or not a blogger has received a product for free, because I only read smaller blogs that I know and trust. So even if they get a product for free, I know that they will be honest. It's the larger blogs that I'm weary of when I see a sponsored post!


----------



## yunii (Oct 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Best time of year for that stuff!! lol
> 
> - Hope Memebox releases a Merry Christmas box, but it might be too late considering their shipping schedule.


I love your picture!!! super cute


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


I am not sure - I know that the very FEW times I received an item for free (just in general), I make sure I state I received this free in exchange for my honest review

influsenter, tomoson and brandbacker all require you to make those statements, btw.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone sent me a link to who they think it is (and apparently saw a person with their name/location selling boxes on eBay).
> 
> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


As Google States and you can get fined if it's free you have to declare it was free and have disclosure on each post . Even just to say I was sent this by ? For review purposes . If you have links imbedded and you have to declare in the actual post disclosures if you are earning money from it. Eg links, codes, freebies, affiliate Ect you can't have more than 2 links in a post or side or banners etc so many have been done for it. So if you are sent a box ssy memebox each post needs to be clearly read that it was a review freebie and you never paid for the box . If that makes sense. I been through it all with Google as to what you can and can't do. Same way as you can't make money and use word press at the same time if caught and yes Google check they fine you and remove your blog they also remove your page rank for 18 mths


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> As Google States and you can get fined if it's free you have to declare it was free and have disclosure on each post . Even just to say I was sent this by ? For review purposes . If you have links imbedded and you have to declare in the actual post disclosures if you are earning money from it. Eg links, codes, freebies, affiliate Ect you can't have more than 2 links in a post or side or banners etc so many have been done for it. So if you are sent a box ssy memebox each post needs to be clearly read that it was a review freebie and you never paid for the box . If that makes sense. I been through it all with Google as to what you can and can't do. Same way as you can't make money and use word press at the same time if caught and yes Google check they fine you and remove your blog they also remove your page rank for 18 mths


you can have affiliate links in wordpress, I think their beef is with sponsor ads.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just have one question, do bloggers that receive Memeboxes have to state if they received it for free?


I believe that in the US this is governed by the Federal Trade Commission, and, yes, one must disclose if the item has been provided for free and the terms related to the review (if you must give a positive review, for example). It can be a legal boilerplate statement or something more organic. In the...three? instances I received items for review from companies I explained the process in a paragraph--I can imagine that if a blogger receives more, they might go with a cut/paste statement.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

@@MissJexie thank you for saying that. :blush:  I spent a ton on memeboxes and yup, my skin would be a mess too, if I slap everything on just to try it immediately. I do test out my skincare for up to 2 weeks before declaring if it is shet or fab! And yes, if I was sent something, or gotten it for cheap somehow, I would use the stuff or at least swatch it with a spatula (stole tons of these from derm clinic + disinfectant).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I do agree I was disappointed many times when searching for swatches or other info...As much as I want to keep my blog simple, I want it to be concise at least. And I would mention explicitly if I would keep it for later use and review back/make a separate post once I am done.  B)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes Wordpress is alittle different dependant on which type you own or use or something. You still need to show the reader on each post a disclaimer. You can't just have one tucked away on a page .

I'm really turned off larger bloggers like miss jexie kind of said. You know they are big you know all they do it post a picture do a list of products and that's it . No wow look at this box/product\swatch/pigment. Yet they get given free boxes plum box products I've unlinked so many now in the UK.

I also can't stand certain spammers on facebook spamming all there links all day and night so no one else gets alook in. They just make me turn over and go to a quieter blogger and give them my money . Yes they may be new but seriously get a grip. Roll on Wednesday so I can share the love with someone in here . I feel that these well known bloggers either toss them in the bin or sell. I know nails inc models own and Bzzagent and many bigger companies now scour eBay and Pinterest and buy up the products from knowing representative bloggers and getting struck off the list. When Mac had there last big unveil bloggers raved about the lipsticks 2 days later up on sale so much for the lipstick ever mac bought them up and bloggers were removed from or lists. I'm glad they are clamping down .


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog well said, sistah. I'm done with big 'beauty gurus' getting it easy just by posting a few words. Yes, it is jealousy mixed disgust speaking here...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will note the disclaimer thing. I do it at the bottom of some posts, but I think I need to plaster it the next time...

Annnd I think we should make a beauty blogging forum somewhere (if it doesn't already exist).


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow I had no idea companies are buying back their goods and blacklisting bloggers! 

As a makeup artist and self titled skincare addict/bargain hunter/beauty blogger I end up with a lot of crap, especially more makeup and skincare than I can possibly ever dream of using, I once tried to have a blog sale and that was a complete flop so I searched for women's shelters that would accept used and sanatised makeup, now I have a place for my stuff to go when I'm over it and it can find a new loving home.

Initially selling my unwanted stuff seemed ideal but a lot of work goes in to it and there was little interest so I'm not willing to put in the effort. As for selling stuff that was sent to me I would always be too scared that someone would find me out, it's just.. naughty! I have received a few things that weren't suitable for me and after reviewing them and stating exactly why I didn't like the product they have been passed on to people who were excited to have them and I really do think that is perfectly ok, at least they didn't end up in the bin!


----------



## yunii (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand why they don't gift them or do a giveaway on their blog....


who r you guys talking about. I am very curious now.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Zaralis I am thinking of doing the same....it seems no one is/will be interested in buying stuff from subs anyways...especially with memebox moving forward like crazy, people rather take their moneys and buy a whole box. I think winter months are perfect for giving away stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, a random beauty blog talk thread has been set up: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134538-beauty-bloggers-random-talk-all-about-issues-ideas-debates-and-more/ 

Just think we should limit this to memebox only and I want to learn more from you pros!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

What she does not realize is that you eventually get caught. I don't get anything for free from Memebox... So it just kinda sucks how she/he/ them whoever gets the free stuff and than sells it... I mean I had no idea you can get blacklisted for selling free items sent to you by companies, rightfully so though. I couldn't turn around and sell it, it would just feel weird.. not right, Id rather give it away to those in need, who does not have much, or hold giveaway.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh dear, reading all these makes me feel like a shitty blogger. I try whatever I can, and I dig up about the brand. Otherwise I rather not open a perfectly good product. I do try stuff and pass them to my family, but if my mum says she doesn't need one moisturizer for example, and it contains ingredients that I am sensitive to, I'd rather swap/sell it than waste it.


I honestly don't think that there's a bad way to blog as long as you're sincerely writing the reviews you want to write and your readers want to read. I've gotten to the point after opening the 50th rich cream, swatching it, and realizing that it would send my skin into a pit of hell that not everything needs to be opened and swatched. I'd rather give someone a nice cream or list it for swap/sale at a price I think is fair rather than essentially trash a nice product. I just try to call posts where I review the box without testing the products first "unboxings" and reviews of the box + the tested products "reviews". But I'm still trying to find the right formulation and balance for all of this, honestly.
I do think that there's another threshold to be met if one is receiving a product for free for review--a review with no money invested should mean that a reviewer cracks all the stuff open, tries it out unless there's a very good reason not to, and gives pretty substantial opinions on the stuff. Then again, this may be why Memebox isn't sending me boxes to review! Ahhahahahah


----------



## yunii (Oct 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh dear, reading all these makes me feel like a shitty blogger. I try whatever I can, and I dig up about the brand. Otherwise I rather not open a perfectly good product. I do try stuff and pass them to my family, but if my mum says she doesn't need one moisturizer for example, and it contains ingredients that I am sensitive to, I'd rather swap/sell it than waste it.
> 
> I do agree free boxes have to be reviewed with more details and not just two lines saying, "it's a cool product, yeah I'll use it". But who am I to judge right? I'll let memebox decide..


I think as long as you blog about things honestly, you are a good blogger. After all, blogging is just a way for us to write about things. Personally, I am very random in my blog post.. and just write about whatever in my mind. 

I have a hard time using all the stuffs in a box before blogging about it. I can only try a few products from each box. and I only write comments on products that I have tried.


----------



## Liv (Oct 6, 2014)

Such a bummer I missed the Zero box restock as it was on my wishlist for months. Bt on the brighter side I got my Koreadepart order and will certainly try the Elizavecca carbonated bubble clay mask tonight  :w00t:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog  I agree.  I have my own FB and I post my links there.  I don't spam other sites with it.


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 6, 2014)

i know it's kind of late, but i did an unboxing video (on my birthday) of the "my mask box" and it's now sitting in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-8


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

lol not really late. i think lots of people, like me, have not received theirs yet


----------



## Sara Faas (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Most likely. But that just makes it even worse, in my opinion.
> 
> To not only accept the box for review and not actually review the products, but then to just sell everything?
> 
> ...



Hi, Just had to comment that they are actually my listings. I do not blog at all. I just need to clear some things out to pay for some unexpected circumstances, and I had not used anything from those boxes yet. I paid for all of those boxes with my own money and will possible take a loss on some depending on where they need to ship to. 

Edited to add that I had not made it through all the comments yet when I posted, but I have now and I am feeling really sad about the things that were posted. I have NEVER blogged or you tubed so if you think it is someone else who does, it was not. They are all my boxes that I spent my own money on. I feel it is within my right to resell an item if I have not used it or it was not what I expected when I have spent my own money on it. It they were free I would have given the items to friends.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

@fanserviced @yunii thanks for saying that, guys! I'll try to figure out a way to balance things considering the fact that we ain't gonna open and use 93742649161 products we bought. Hmm.. I do try at least 1-2 products before posting up an unboxing. I think it is essential to pick out the most interesting one at least!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess we all have our own styles. 

@@eugiegenie , Happy birthday!! So close to mine lol~~ I can't believe its already october since we pointed that out few months back!!


----------



## wonderings (Oct 6, 2014)

galsara said:


> Hi, Just had to comment that they are actually my listings. I do not blog at all. I just need to clear some things out to pay for some unexpected circumstances, and I had not used anything from those boxes yet. I paid for all of those boxes with my own money and will possible take a loss on some depending on where they need to ship to.
> 
> Edited to add that I had not made it through all the comments yet when I posted, but I have now and I am feeling really sad about the things that were posted. I have NEVER blogged or you tubed so if you think it is someone else who does, it was not. They are all my boxes that I spent my own money on. I feel it is within my right to resell an item if I have not used it or it was not what I expected when I have spent my own money on it. It they were free I would have given the items to friends.


Aww, thanks for letting us know galsara.   The ebay topic kinda opened a gigantic beauty blogger freebies / review can of worms, eh?  Your prices were/are exceedingly fair, imho.  Of course, it's your right to resell them at whatever price you wish - sorry that circumstances are making you sell your goodies.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

galsara said:


> Hi, Just had to comment that they are actually my listings. I do not blog at all. I just need to clear some things out to pay for some unexpected circumstances, and I had not used anything from those boxes yet. I paid for all of those boxes with my own money and will possible take a loss on some depending on where they need to ship to.
> 
> Edited to add that I had not made it through all the comments yet when I posted, but I have now and I am feeling really sad about the things that were posted. I have NEVER blogged or you tubed so if you think it is someone else who does, it was not. They are all my boxes that I spent my own money on. I feel it is within my right to resell an item if I have not used it or it was not what I expected when I have spent my own money on it. It they were free I would have given the items to friends.


I think at least some of the comments were actually referring to someone else who had some things for sale on eBay in the past, who actually said that they had received the boxes free from Memebox for blog review purposes in their listings.  I wouldn't feel bad about selling items you've paid for...I sell bits and pieces of my boxes on eBay too to try to make back some of the money I've blown.  I also think your prices are very fair...I may or may not be watching a few of your auctions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

I think it was crossed wires as it was someone selling in the past that said they received them for review and was selling them on


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think anyone has a problem with someone selling items from Memboxes they paid for. They only have a problem with those who received the items for free from the company for a review. They are making pure profit instead of trying to recuperate some of their costs from a memebox item they will not use.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 6, 2014)

I think when you agree to receive a free box, you have some sort of 'moral' obligation to review it in return.

I wish I got a free box, I will swatch, use, blog, and cherish it. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although is there any chance the blogger might buy the same box so she got 2, and decide to sell one of them?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I think when you agree to receive a free box, you have some sort of 'moral' obligation to review it in return.
> 
> I wish I got a free box, I will swatch, use, blog, and cherish it. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Although is there any chance the blogger might buy the same box so she got 2, and decide to sell one of them?


Or do a giveaway with the free box.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

FYI...for those who didn't receive VIP status on accounts that qualified for October, "Lucy" just responded to me apologizing for the oversight and said that I have been added to the list and should receive the missing emails within the next 1-2 days (signed with XOXO!).  It's so nice to receive a clear, appropriate response!  Hopefully everyone else will get the responses they're hoping for soon as well!


----------



## yunii (Oct 6, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I think when you agree to receive a free box, you have some sort of 'moral' obligation to review it in return.
> 
> I wish I got a free box, I will swatch, use, blog, and cherish it. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Although is there any chance the blogger might buy the same box so she got 2, and decide to sell one of them?


I wish I get a free box too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then again, I like freebies a lot.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

and the points we missed?


----------



## tulosai (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> FYI...for those who didn't receive VIP status on accounts that qualified for October, "Lucy" just responded to me apologizing for the oversight and said that I have been added to the list and should receive the missing emails within the next 1-2 days (signed with XOXO!).  It's so nice to receive a clear, appropriate response!  Hopefully everyone else will get the responses they're hoping for soon as well!


I'm glad they have gotten back to someone.  I am still very much waiting.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 6, 2014)

yunii said:


> I wish I get a free box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then again, I like freebies a lot.


You are my sister!

The best things in life are free...bies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw you have a cute husky &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

free or half off... i hate full price


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> FYI...for those who didn't receive VIP status on accounts that qualified for October, "Lucy" just responded to me apologizing for the oversight and said that I have been added to the list and should receive the missing emails within the next 1-2 days (signed with XOXO!).  It's so nice to receive a clear, appropriate response!  Hopefully everyone else will get the responses they're hoping for soon as well!


Hoping I hear that reply soon!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> and the points we missed?


Lucy didn't specifically mention points...I'll let you know if I ever see any, but I'm not holding my breath for them at this point!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Lucy didn't specifically mention points...I'll let you know if I ever see any, but I'm not holding my breath for them at this point!


Maybe that is the delay in responding to my most recent email then... I did specifically ask for the points, and rather strongly too lol.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 6, 2014)

No response or "your message is in the queue" email from memebox regarding the order that hasn't shown up on my account.... wtf??  The messages aren't hitting spam, and I'm getting my normal emails from them (you left something in your cart, the vip email for todays release)

I'll call PayPal in a bit.  Lazy tiedyedlifestyle is lazy.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I'm glad they have gotten back to someone.  I am still very much waiting.


me too - I won 10 points on their instagram (so did you, I believe) and I have to update a shipping address for my memebox contest winner AND they messed up on an order of mine - the items were 1+1 (so you got 2 of them), I ordered 3, so I should have gotten 6.  I got 3.

sigh.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 6, 2014)

Say, what are your guesses for the event Memebox teased in the latest email?

"1.) She's a chic chick from Los Angeles, who's got K-beauty down to her roots. 2.) It's fun, it's free, and it's this week!" Judging from the image they used, it looks like some sort of Instagrammy meet-and-greet? Who do you think the guest is?

*Edited, grammar.

*Edited to add that maybe it's not a meet-and-greet but an Instagram contest.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I loved the first Night Care, I don't know that there was a product I didn't use or wouldn't use in the future. Then anything with feet is a must have for me. Purchased, done, finally showering and going to bed. Goodnight, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's so funny - I had high hopes for night care #1, but it really didn't work for me!  I traded every single item aside from the foot peel.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 6, 2014)

I know no one really cares but I am going to update you all on my Meme-saga.  Monday is winding down and I still don't have:

-Any answer to my most recent email, sent Saturday in response to their email telling me they'd fix my VIP status within 48 hours, informing them that my VIP status is not fixed even though it had been 48 (now over 100) hours.

-Any VIP codes or points.

-My 10 memepoints from winning the FB contest (though a glance at the comments there confirms I am not alone in this problem and that they have not given them to anyone). I have messaged them separately on FB about this and shockingly! received no response, though in fairness that was only a few hours ago.

-Any memepoints for my latest blog review.

I am not impressed. I did tell them in my reply email that I am not buying any more boxes until they get this sorted out for me and so far I have stuck to that.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 6, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I know no one really cares but I am going to update you all on my Meme-saga.  Monday is winding down and I still don't have:
> 
> -Any answer to my most recent email, sent Saturday in response to their email telling me they'd fix my VIP status within 48 hours, informing them that my VIP status is not fixed even though it had been 48 (now over 100) hours.
> 
> ...


Blargh. I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time getting through to them. Crossing my fingers that they sort it out for you, and quickly! And definitely feel free to vent here - I think a lot of us have had CS issues with them, so we understand, and it helps to be able to come here and commisserate.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 6, 2014)

@@tulosai I haven't gotten my facebook contest points either.  I was worried that they had passed over me, since I haven't heard a response to my message or comment, but I feel better that others are having the same issue. Okay, BETTER isn't the right word to use, but you know what I mean.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably swamped again at the promise of October frenzies. 

I just got my refund for the scentbox that didn't ship (yeah it has been more than a month, I know..). And it took me 4 emails, 3 being generic copy-pasted answers. Sadface.

Still happy they finally refunded me. But the paypal charge is on me...idk what to think about that...and no apologies for the box not being sent whatsoever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't cover up the fact that I was disappointed about the CS on that, although the affiliates/bloggers programs have been superb, to me at least.


----------



## avarier (Oct 6, 2014)

I noticed the nail boxes are on sale for only $12 now individually. However, the value sets still reflect the $18 each. If they lowered the value set prices as well, they'd prob sell 1 or 2. Maybe.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

They finally got back to me regarding the leaked bounce cheese cream and gave me 5 points. Apparently they are only doing store credits instead of shipping it again (not that I wanted another one, since I really don't like the smell). But still no reply regarding my VIP status yet. 

I didn't know we can get memepoints for doing blog posts about the boxes... 

PS Just want to say thanks to all the ladies who liked my unboxing picture on IG over the weekend! I felt so loved!  :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

hmmm, what if they forgot to give you part of your order?  I don't want points, I want my items :angry:


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 6, 2014)

So I've been debating between which box to get: Tea Tree Cosmetics or Skincare Elixir

What do you all think?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 6, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> So I've been debating between which box to get: Tea Tree Cosmetics or Skincare Elixir
> 
> What do you all think?


Unless you have perpetually troubled skin, I would vote for SkinCare Elixir. But I am someone who is good with only having a handful of Tea Tree items.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, what if they forgot to give you part of your order?  I don't want points, I want my items :angry:


I would assume they would handle that differently for sure.

They would have to.

A missing product is quite different from one that leaked a bit.

The old Meme maybe not.

But they seem to be more on the ball today.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

It feels like they're SLOWLY catching up to things, but they're doing things in no real order. They responded to my oldest email and my newest one, but nothing in between, haha.

I'm also still waiting to hear about the whole points/code things for VIP accounts. I was also told 48 hours a few days ago, I just hope they don't try that "Well, those codes already expired anyways" rubbish. 5 points is a pretty big difference.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmmm...I just got a message from DHL about a delivery scheduled for tomorrow...but I wasn't expecting anything from Memebox until Wed., since the princess value set wasn't supposed to ship until tomorrow. I wonder if they shipped it early due to the holidays and/or move, or if this is something I've forgotten about?!


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Hmmm...I just got a message from DHL about a delivery scheduled for tomorrow...but I wasn't expecting anything from Memebox until Wed., since the princess value set wasn't supposed to ship until tomorrow. I wonder if they shipped it early due to the holidays and/or move, or if this is something I've forgotten about?!


Exact same thing here...got a message from DHL and for the last 10 minutes I've been trying to figure out what this delivery is for. According to my meme spreadsheet, the princess value set is the next thing to ship, but as you said it's not supposed to ship until tomorrow.  Perhaps you're right, maybe they shipped it early?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, that is odd.

I purchased a value set of the princess boxes as well, but I never seem to receive the shipping notification until after it arrives.

Er, could someone maybe tell me that trick for looking up Memebox orders on DHL? I'm wondering if I could check that way?


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

I tried checking my order # on DHL but nothing came up.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong? lol  I entered my order # where it says "Track by Shipper's Reference" and used the shipment date 10/6/14.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, that is odd.
> 
> I purchased a value set of the princess boxes as well, but I never seem to receive the shipping notification until after it arrives.
> 
> Er, could someone maybe tell me that trick for looking up Memebox orders on DHL? I'm wondering if I could check that way?


Go to DHL tracking page, click track by reference # enter your Memebox order # in the reference # box, select your date range and your country, then submit


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I tried checking my order # on DHL but nothing came up. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? lol I entered my order # where it says "Track by Shipper's Reference" and used the shipment date 10/6/14.


Try putting in the date of 10/4 or 10/5 as the first date


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Try putting in the date of 10/4 or 10/5 as the first date


I tried back til the 1st of the month, no luck.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Try putting in the date of 10/4 or 10/5 as the first date


Thanks, you just made me realize that they require you to put the day first and then the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried both 10/4 and 10/5 as the first date but still nothing.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Woops, I think I did it wrong.


The "from" date you should be able to put yesterday's date.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 6, 2014)

I also had a call from DHL but can't get their site to bring up anything. It has to be the princess bundle though


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure why it's not working, sorry

Is there any other box that is shipping out this week that they may be shipping early?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I tried checking my order # on DHL but nothing came up.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong? lol  I entered my order # where it says "Track by Shipper's Reference" and used the shipment date 10/6/14.


the date is in ddmmyy format, so you might need to flip the month &amp; the day around


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the date is in ddmmyy format, so you might need to flip the month &amp; the day around


It took me a minute to figure that part out, but I did check and there does not seem to be anything.

Looks like a lot of people think it's the Princess box though. Hmmm.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, that is odd.
> 
> I purchased a value set of the princess boxes as well, but I never seem to receive the shipping notification until after it arrives.
> 
> Er, could someone maybe tell me that trick for looking up Memebox orders on DHL? I'm wondering if I could check that way?





sayswhoo said:


> I tried checking my order # on DHL but nothing came up.  Maybe I'm doing it wrong? lol  I entered my order # where it says "Track by Shipper's Reference" and used the shipment date 10/6/14.


I get texts from DHL regarding shipments. The texts include the shipment # which I use to track my packages. I think you can call DHL and add your phone number to your address if you want. I don't remember how they got my phone number though lol, but it's handy since I couldn't find my shipping number on memebox like I could before.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It took me a minute to figure that part out, but I did check and there does not seem to be anything.
> 
> Looks like a lot of people think it's the Princess box though. Hmmm.


or maybe you all got a free box!! how exciting if that is the case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Not sure why it's not working, sorry
> 
> Is there any other box that is shipping out this week that they may be shipping early?


No worries, thanks for your help. At least I now know how to look it up when it is working. 
That's 3 of us so far that's expecting the princess bundle though...


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> or maybe you all got a free box!! how exciting if that is the case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If that were the case, I think I'd have to start my own blog to sing the praises of Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the date is in ddmmyy format, so you might need to flip the month &amp; the day around


Thanks I was able to figure that out but still no dice.



biancardi said:


> or maybe you all got a free box!! how exciting if that is the case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> I also had a call from DHL but can't get their site to bring up anything. It has to be the princess bundle though


Make sure to post a spoiler!! Im dying to know what those boxes contain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> No worries, thanks for your help. At least I now know how to look it up when it is working.
> 
> That's 3 of us so far that's expecting the princess bundle though...


Your welcome! Maybe try it in the morning to see if it comes up. I hope it's the princess bundle as I would like to see what you all got!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> No worries, thanks for your help. At least I now know how to look it up when it is working.
> 
> That's 3 of us so far that's expecting the princess bundle though...


I'm not really much help though, because I have a lot of boxes on their way.

But I definitely think it's the most likely candidate, because I don't have many bundles that are supposed to be shipping now.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 6, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I get texts from DHL regarding shipments. The texts include the shipment # which I use to track my packages. I think you can call DHL and add your phone number to your address if you want. I don't remember how they got my phone number though lol, but it's handy since I couldn't find my shipping number on memebox like I could before.


I do get the texts from DHL but I was just trying to confirm that the delivery was indeed for the princess bundle. Not sure how they got my phone # either but I appreciate the text messages.  What I wish is that DHL had a vacation hold option.  I called and asked about it before but they didn't even know what that was and I had to explain it lol.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

Liv said:


> Such a bummer I missed the Zero box restock as it was on my wishlist for months.


Also on my Wishlist for FOREVER and I fell asleep on the couch, mask on face, and missed it by minutes...literally. Me and Zero Cosmetics were just not meant to be, EVER.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Happy Birthday @@eugiegenie!



raindrop said:


> That's so funny - I had high hopes for night care #1, but it really didn't work for me! I traded every single item aside from the foot peel.


We're all different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only thing I haven't used or I'm not using now is the steam cream, saving it for winter. Love the Beausella Placenta Eye Cream, I use it twice daily, and the Derma House Creams are really awesome. I rotate the Skin Scaling with the Collagen (from Collagen). I've only tried the pomegranate sleeping mask (can't remember the name) once but I liked it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Was there specific products you were hoping for out of the box?

I purchased it (and I think I may have had it confused with another box...Restocks are such high pressure situations!) There's only one item in the box that I "must" have.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

I was really sad about missing the Zero restock as well. I think that's one of the last 2 or 3 boxes I missed that are left on my wishlist.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I was really sad about missing the Zero restock as well. I think that's one of the last 2 or 3 boxes I missed that are left on my wishlist.


When I first added it there was a LOT of them available (I wanted to see if I had time to glance over a review/unboxing). I originally had like 15 in my cart, but I swear in less than a minute there was less than 3 available.

I had to grab that and Luckybox 8 and make a run for it.

I think, for once, they actually posted about the restock before they finished the process. They were probably hoping some people would grab some nail boxes and collab boxes in the "shipping soon" section, where they put all the restocks.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When I first added it there was a LOT of them available (I wanted to see if I had time to glance over a review/unboxing). I originally had like 15 in my cart, but I swear in less than a minute there was less than 3 available.
> 
> I had to grab that and Luckybox 8 and make a run for it.
> 
> I think, for once, they actually posted about the restock before they finished the process. They were probably hoping some people would grab some nail boxes and collab boxes in the "shipping soon" section, where they put all the restocks.


If they had done a value set with Zero and a nail box they probably could have finally forced me to buy one of those dreaded boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> If they had done a value set with Zero and a nail box they probably could have finally forced me to buy one of those dreaded boxes!


Hahahahah

I always have to laugh at how poorly some value sets sell. ....Then suddenly one of the boxes sells out, and people eventually succumb to the value sets after spoilers/unboxings. 

I think that's how the Halloween/Head to Toe value set will play out.

(If the Head to Toe box is AMAZING, if not...I fear it will still be there at Christmastime!)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie Was there specific products you were hoping for out of the box?
> 
> I purchased it (and I think I may have had it confused with another box...Restocks are such high pressure situations!) There's only one item in the box that I "must" have.


The only product I could care less about is the sunblock. This is how much I wanted this box. I can't believe I fell asleep!!!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahahah
> 
> I always have to laugh at how poorly some value sets sell. ....Then suddenly one of the boxes sells out, and people eventually succumb to the value sets after spoilers/unboxings.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, I was just looking at the ships soon tab, and Halloween/H2T has already sold out! Must have happened within the last few hours!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> The only product I could care less about is the sunblock. This is how much I wanted this box. I can't believe I fell asleep!!!


I forget what it's called, but the Shy Blossom (I think that's what it's called?) is really the only thing I consider a must have for the box. Feel free to message me if you're interested in the other items.

The Halloween/Head to Toe sold out?! It was JUST there, you're right it must have just sold out. I swear it was there less than an hour ago when I checked the Shipping Soon. Wow, the Halloween boxes really are gone!

I wonder if all the cancellations will still have to go up as restocks though, because I know a lot of people told me they were going to cancel it once Memebox confirmed it should only be makeup.

I hope they have enough sense to put the restocks up as soon as they can, as it is I don't think everyone will receive it in time for Halloween.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm getting sleeping beauty and rapunzel boxes tomorrow by dhl - has to be those as only things I'm expecting.

I also just realized while updating my spreadsheet that I'm getting 2-5 Memeboxes express shipped every week but one until thanksgiving. I think once I started buying bundles only I went a little crazy


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

had706 said:


> I'm getting sleeping beauty and rapunzel boxes tomorrow by dhl - has to be those as only things I'm expecting.
> 
> I also just realized while updating my spreadsheet that I'm getting 2-5 Memeboxes express shipped every week but one until thanksgiving. I think once I started buying bundles only I went a little crazy


I have to admit, I'm really excited about the princess boxes. I bought all 3 of the original ones (but only the Ariel of the rest). I haven't received any Memeboxes since earlyish last week, and now I'll be getting like 7 within the next few days most likely (funny how Memeboxes seem to come in waves for me).

I have to admit, the value sets definitely are hard to resist. Getting free shipping on a box, and getting both (or 3-4) shipped through Expedited, definitely pushes me from sort of wanting a box, to being able to justify that $20 dollars rather easily (too easily!)


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm thinking about cancelling my Cute Wishlist 4/K-Style 4 and Global 17-19 bundles. I'm just not as excited for those as I am for the other boxes I'm waiting for, and all five of those really seem like more of a crapshoot for potential products to be included.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 6, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm thinking about cancelling my Cute Wishlist 4/K-Style 4 and Global 17-19 bundles. I'm just not as excited for those as I am for the other boxes I'm waiting for, and all five of those really seem like more of a crapshoot for potential products to be included.


oooh don't cancel those globals! I never get that excited about globals because there's really no way to know what's in them, but they almost always have the best variety!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Make sure to post a spoiler!! Im dying to know what those boxes contain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If I can figure out how to do the spoilers, I most definitely will! I'm dying to know what is inside too, especially Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

oh! Jill finally got back to me and gave me 5 VIP points! But they expire on the 11th...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oooh don't cancel those globals! I never get that excited about globals because there's really no way to know what's in them, but they almost always have the best variety!


I agree!!  Even though I know I won't like global 15 (saw the spoilers) personally, they are the best in variety and price point.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> oh! Lucy finally got back to me and gave me 5 VIP points! But they expire on the 11th...


What?! 

Lucy is the one I was in touch with. I hope this means I hear from her soon as well!

....Am I the only one that's been a wee bit disappointed in the most recent Global boxes?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> What?!
> 
> Lucy is the one I was in touch with. I hope this means I hear from her soon as well!
> 
> ....Am I the only one that's been a wee bit disappointed in the most recent Global boxes?


Sorry! I got the name wrong. It was Jill. I hope you hear from her soon.


----------



## had706 (Oct 6, 2014)

I was disappointed in global 15 too as I'll really only use 3 of the products - maybe. But I bought this in the hayday of $15 coupons and points so I only paid $7.99 for it so can't be too disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 6, 2014)

One thing I noticed, in regards to the Global #15. I saw a "Get It Beauty" Memebox online somewhere, apparently from Meme-K, and most of the items in it were in the Global #15.

(I was glad I bought a restock, because I did cancel it after purchasing it. There wasn't much of anything in that box that interested me...I just hope the next ones are better!)


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 6, 2014)

1 memepoint survey sent via email for the Sue foundation


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> They finally got back to me regarding the leaked bounce cheese cream and gave me 5 points. Apparently they are only doing store credits instead of shipping it again (not that I wanted another one, since I really don't like the smell). But still no reply regarding my VIP status yet.
> 
> I didn't know we can get memepoints for doing blog posts about the boxes...
> 
> PS Just want to say thanks to all the ladies who liked my unboxing picture on IG over the weekend! I felt so loved!  :wub:


I'm glad you didn't want the cream. Unfortunately, I *did* want the collagen ampoule that broke. It was the very first thing I ever got from Meme--a restock (or maybe leftovers) of the Collagen box. I fought them over the issue and fought them over it. They actually agreed to send me a replacement, because when I informed them of my problem, I specifically said I did not want Memepoints for it and I wanted a replacement. But it was a check is in the mail situation. They never shipped it. Liars! (Sorry, but when I think of this whole issue, I still get mad). Anyway, I had filed a paypal dispute. They asked me to close it. I said I would if they'd send me tracking info, but, surprise, surprise, they never did. Well, paypal asked me to send the item back to paypal (at my own expense!) I mailed it for about $3, but I only sent the broken shards, and not the other products. After all, why should I? From the beginning, all I was seeking was a replacement for just that ampoule, and I was entitled to that! In the end, paypal refunded me my entire $41 paid for the box (which included my original shipping charge) even though I had said I would accept $30 because that was the cost of buying the ampoule which was only sold by Memebox in two packs. I felt it was appropriate and actually nice of me since I'd have to ship those ampoules for around $11, so really, the $41 was entirely appropriate under my unique circumstance. But, I looked at it as spending the $3+ on shipping broken glass to Memebox's US office and $10 when I found the single ampoule for sale in a Meme group on facebook. $13 instead of $41 and none of that money went to Meme. Serves them right! All they had to do was mail out my replacement ampoule (just one, not the two pack) and give me tracking info. But no, not Meme. It really does make me question why I have continued to do business with them. However, I am very hopeful they will learn their lesson and simply start to add more bubble wrap and other stuff as cushioning in the boxes. Sorry, long story. But I wanted to share because I finally feel vindicated and victorious!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I do get the texts from DHL but I was just trying to confirm that the delivery was indeed for the princess bundle. Not sure how they got my phone # either but I appreciate the text messages.  What I wish is that DHL had a vacation hold option.  I called and asked about it before but they didn't even know what that was and I had to explain it lol.


You can actually call them and reschedule a delivery date. I've done it before. Instead of asking for a vacation hold maybe ask them to deliver it on the day you get back from your vacation? I'm not sure how long they can hold it for though.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

had706 said:


> I was disappointed in global 15 too as I'll really only use 3 of the products - maybe. But I bought this in the hayday of $15 coupons and points so I only paid $7.99 for it so can't be too disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope 16 is fantastic.  I thought it was 15 that I had two of, but it is 16...please memegods - peppermint, honey and other goodies in 16...

my 15 is still stuck in ny.  sigh


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 6, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm glad you didn't want the cream. Unfortunately, I *did* want the collagen ampoule that broke. It was the very first thing I ever got from Meme--a restock (or maybe leftovers) of the Collagen box. I fought them over the issue and fought them over it. They actually agreed to send me a replacement, because when I informed them of my problem, I specifically said I did not want Memepoints for it and I wanted a replacement. But it was a check is in the mail situation. They never shipped it. Liars! (Sorry, but when I think of this whole issue, I still get mad). Anyway, I had filed a paypal dispute. They asked me to close it. I said I would if they'd send me tracking info, but, surprise, surprise, they never did. Well, paypal asked me to send the item back to paypal (at my own expense!) I mailed it for about $3, but I only sent the broken shards, and not the other products. After all, why should I? From the beginning, all I was seeking was a replacement for just that ampoule, and I was entitled to that! In the end, paypal refunded me my entire $41 paid for the box (which included my original shipping charge) even though I had said I would accept $30 because that was the cost of buying the ampoule which was only sold by Memebox in two packs. I felt it was appropriate and actually nice of me since I'd have to ship those ampoules for around $11, so really, the $41 was entirely appropriate under my unique circumstance. But, I looked at it as spending the $3+ on shipping broken glass to Memebox's US office and $10 when I found the single ampoule for sale in a Meme group on facebook. $13 instead of $41 and none of that money went to Meme. Serves them right! All they had to do was mail out my replacement ampoule (just one, not the two pack) and give me tracking info. But no, not Meme. It really does make me question why I have continued to do business with them. However, I am very hopeful they will learn their lesson and simply start to add more bubble wrap and other stuff as cushioning in the boxes. Sorry, long story. But I wanted to share because I finally feel vindicated and victorious!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow.. I am so sorry to hear that you had so much trouble with them..I never enjoy fighting sellers regarding small issues.. Glad you did get your money back though.


----------



## engawa (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh man so many new things going on in Memeworld that I missed these few days! Sad I didn't grab the Seoulite city girl box at VIP pricing...the behind the scenes pic on Facebook really made me want to get it haha.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok I tracked my box by order number and the princess boxes were shipping on the 6th. Very odd though as my boxes now go through hong kong when they used to go from Incheon to germany.

I too am waiting for replies for emails and still have no vip points or conteest points or survey points. Getting frustrated.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 1 memepoint survey sent via email for the Sue foundation


I have never got points for the last survey about masks and they were supposed to be on our accounts on 1st Ostober.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I have never got points for the last survey about masks and they were supposed to be on our accounts on 1st Ostober.


nope i didn't


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ok I tracked my box by order number and the princess boxes were shipping on the 6th. Very odd though as my boxes now go through hong kong when they used to go from Incheon to germany.
> 
> I too am waiting for replies for emails and still have no vip points or conteest points or survey points. Getting frustrated.


I'm glad we know for certain it's the princess boxes.

Now, if only they'd get all these points straightened out.....

They did give me my 4 points for the broken moisture stick just now, so maybe they're slowly catching up on such matters.

(On an amusing note, a broken moisture stick is worth less points than a $1 sheet mask that had a small tear in it. I sort of find that amusing, I wonder if different customer service reps handle those things differently?)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm glad we know for certain it's the princess boxes.
> 
> Now, if only they'd get all these points straightened out.....
> 
> ...


I have been waiting since 2nd for my oldest query


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ok I tracked my box by order number and the princess boxes were shipping on the 6th. Very odd though as my boxes now go through hong kong when they used to go from Incheon to germany.
> 
> I too am waiting for replies for emails and still have no vip points or conteest points or survey points. Getting frustrated.


Yes not only is RM snail mail ridiculously too long now even DHL is being shipped cheaper and the long way . Technically our boxes would go through Germany today and arrive tomorrow at present they are in Seoul so let's see if they do indeed take longer now.

I think they must be swamped with people demanding points to the surveys / contests, etc . Why send out new ones when you have not awarded the last lot yet .

OR are they gonna lump them in on a new box release day for instant spending.sfter posting that pic on there page of 6 people in the office it makes no sense why it's taking so long to get ontop of these emails


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

yep hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 7, 2014)

I finally cave in to the pressure of standard slow shipping.

My moisture surge and whole grain box is still in "airport handling" status in my country's capital city. Based on experience it will take another 2 weeks at fastest to get to my door. Sob. 1,5 months of drooling is too cruel, Memebox.

Soo I bought my first bundle (well, the first was actually TM+Holika2 bundle that I cancelled) which is the Petit Treasures + Apple Mojito bundle. I have absolutely no expectation about those boxes, but at $19 and express why not? Added Thumbs Up and Mask bundle.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

Getting my sleeping beauty and snow white box today (Rapunzel has the standard shipping) feeling like a princess today!

Also got my #15 box today, quite like it! Plus my amazing Jolse order with lots of the newest Etude House makeup!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I got major compliments at the dentist this morning!

I feel memetastic today 

*edited typos xD


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep hopefully tomorrow.


Yeah if you girls are receiving the snail mails via Germany by tmr, then I should be seeing it in a day or two. Has been more than a week since my last box. And are those memeshop orders even shipped? 

Gah I miss those 6-day standard mails. Why must all good things end...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

DHL ticks me off tbh as my boxes seem to get lost a lot or go all over the place...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah if you girls are receiving the snail mails via Germany by tmr, then I should be seeing it in a day or two. Has been more than a week since my last box. And are those memeshop orders even shipped?
> 
> Gah I miss those 6-day standard mails. Why must all good things end...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nah we are talking about DHL, standard goes straight to uk from korea


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah if you girls are receiving the snail mails via Germany by tmr, then I should be seeing it in a day or two. Has been more than a week since my last box. And are those memeshop orders even shipped?
> 
> Gah I miss those 6-day standard mails. Why must all good things end...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Am I missing something, what good things are coming to an end? You not getting boxes anymore?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

@@Jane George oh. sadface. i think it might take another 2 weeks then. *slumps into seat*

@@marjojojoleintje nah..I was meaning to say I didnt get boxes as fast now. I should have some coming my way...its kinda sad seeing others receiving theirs and mines a snail....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

I hear you @veritazy.... mine used to be 5 days and been 11 so far for my mask box... I HATE RM MAIL MEMESPIES


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes standard shipping takes forever now, therefor you have to just order more to receive more often it's my logic haha


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Yes standard shipping takes forever now, therefor you have to just order more to receive more often it's my logic haha





Jane George said:


> I hear you @veritazy.... mine used to be 5 days and been 11 so far for my mask box... I HATE RM MAIL MEMESPIES


They have been smart. They want us to either order more, or pay for expedited shipping. Not rich enough for either, apparently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Except between that and my stash I am being extremely selective on what I buy

*edited due to lack of brain power means I use thewrong words*


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> They have been smart. They want us to either order more, or pay for expedited shipping. Not rich enough for either, apparently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah my either,, taking it slow now too, have to pay for lots of other stuff these past days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And in my opinion I think the themes suck more these days mostly I would but 2 or 3 boxes when they would come out with 3 new arrivals but it's just not sexy enough.... though I'm thinking of buying that city Seoul box


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

It only cost me just over £20 ($36) for the three box bundle on Monday and that was the only reason Ibought it tbh.


----------



## had706 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys my cute Wishlist #1 is back in stock if anyone wants it - better hurry tho


----------



## maii (Oct 7, 2014)

I almost got it...glad it sold out before I checked out actually, I don't need to be spending money.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

Lol I've read it.. aaahh... next moment... ohh xD

It's a good thing it's sold out... I sometimes wonder how do they restock just one or 2 old boxes.. do they find remaining products and dump it in a box again or are these returned boxes?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking at those greenfood/empties set and omg4/dry skin set lovingly. This memedraught is getting to me. Tmr better gimme some awesome boxes!!  :wacko:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Looking at those greenfood/empties set and omg4/dry skin set lovingly. This memedraught is getting to me. Tmr better gimme some awesome boxes!!  :wacko:


Don't go for the empties box I think it would be horribly... green box yes, dry skin also yes the omg hmm 50/50 my opinion

I think you would love the night care 2 box, sleeping masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Don't go for the empties box I think it would be horribly... green box yes, dry skin also yes the omg hmm 50/50 my opinion
> 
> I think you would love the night care 2 box, sleeping masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm still on the edge about masks. That huge tub of Pure Skin (lemon) one is still there at my beauty counter...not a HG unfortunately...no. 

You are right about those, hence the dilemma. I wish we could break down the boxes and mix + match as @@biancardi suggested.

I adore skincare sets= dry/sensitive+ greenfood+ tea tree...why not?! 

These value sets is a smart idea on their part, but maybe they will break it up in the future for restocks, who knows.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I'm still on the edge about masks. That huge tub of Pure Skin (lemon) one is still there at my beauty counter...not a HG unfortunately...no.
> 
> You are right about those, hence the dilemma. I wish we could break down the boxes and mix + match as @@biancardi suggested.
> 
> ...


If you have that VIP $7 off code you can mix and match... sadly you loose the express shipping ... btw I've read that you can use this code 3times this month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

*comment crash


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

*comment crash


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

*comment crash


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

*comment crash


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

WOOW major crash


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> If you have that VIP $7 off code you can mix and match... sadly you loose the express shipping ... btw I've read that you can use this code 3times this month now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah...with the snail mail going on, I think I might need expedited whenever I can. :/

Sorry about the comment crashes too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Money is gonna be a bit lean between me and memebox for a while cause I want other countdown to christmas stuff


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

First halloween box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I want lost of Christmas boxes


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Unless you buy express or they are sent mid nov i am not sure you will get them in time


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 7, 2014)

Ems update says 10-11 days delay due to holiday backlogs. To be fair I'm trying to only buy bundles. If not I hop around to decide . Since RM was introduced its going slower and slower. To the point I just don't bother to buy boxes full stop. I'm not the only one stopping or being major selective over boxes due to RM issues.you don't keep them early so you don't blog about them and inbox and review . So it's then hits memebox sales as well. I can't believe the memespies haven't cottoned on to the whole RM is far too slow and just makes you go and buy sub boxes from elsewhere rather than wait up to a month in some cases for a box to arrive. They need to sort it out quick . I got 3 September boxes out there somewhere as incheon is last on tracking so it must be on a pallet still.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

My Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle is being delivered today, a day earlier than I expected! I will never cease to be amazed at how insanely fast DHL Express moves. I'm stuck at work, but if no spoiler is posted by the time I get home (doubtful) I will take some snaps. Was really hoping to do a blind unboxing video as soon as I get them, especially as my boxes are rarely relevant by the time I get them and this time they will be!, but I promised my hubby I'd watch a movie with him, as something he loves is being released on Blu-Ray today.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

My princess bundle is I think delivered tomorrow,normally when I receive my del tracking code within 3 hours it's here. Now it says my package is in Hong Kong and this was around 4:40 this (my) morning... it's 3:15 in the afternoon, no further updates yet and it is express shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what's going on? Hong Kong or express shipping strike? ( heard some thing on about not happy people in Hong Kong, but didn't heard it 100%, this thing will that effect my delivery? )


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 7, 2014)

The good news about RM is that I don't have to buy anything for the next few months; it's all going to come in January anyway. x)

@@marjojojoleintje The issues surrounding Hong Kong are rather complex but from what I understand it should not affect something like shipping. Last I heard, things were quieting down there.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

ok so my parcels now miss germany completely... go hong kong to heathrow


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahhh I have to go to work in a few hours but I'm hoping someone gets their boxes today and posts spoilers! I didn't even get the princess boxes but I'm so excited to see what's inside! I feel like it's been awhile since I've seen Memespoilers!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2014)

Wow. we are up on page 1200!!! This goes fast  :drive:

I have not been here for a while because I had to put all my energy in finishing my masters thesis. I handed it in yesterday, now I have to wait between 3-8 weeks before I have the 1 hour long oral exam. 

I will never be able to read all the pages I missed in this thread.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven´t even had time to look at my Global #15 I got sometime last week. I guess I have an unboxing to look forward to. 

The next box I´m getting is the Cafe box. But with the RM shipping it takes AGES. I was used to 4 days with normal shipping, such happy times!

I´m happy to be back!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ok so my parcels now miss germany completely... go hong kong to heathrow


yep how does that happen misses europe out totally and flies straight in, mine has already left heathrow,so will get tomorrow, wow, yet my mask and yoghurt box landed on uk soil then went back to incheon start of last week and now they have refunded express shipping as they messed up and sent snail mail, so hopefully this week all 6 boxes or more should turn up , if you could also turn up cafe box it means next lot of boxes will be net week and week after,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep how does that happen misses europe out totally and flies straight in, mine has already left heathrow,so will get tomorrow, wow, yet my mask and yoghurt box landed on uk soil then went back to incheon start of last week and now they have refunded express shipping as they messed up and sent snail mail, so hopefully this week all 6 boxes or more should turn up , if you could also turn up cafe box it means next lot of boxes will be net week and week after,


thats a huge blunder. my parcel will probably fly to east mids next then bus to birmingham depot in minworth


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 7, 2014)

So I was going to call PayPal today to inquire about the memebox charge for the box that didn't show up on my account but...

Sunday while all this was happening, I did something I probably shouldn't have and purchased the "missing" box using my card instead of paypal (so that it would be obvious it was a separate order).  When I inquired about the "missing box" (by this i mean i was charged via paypal but no memebox email, order on account, etc.) Lucy emailed me me the invoice for my order by card and said "ive forwarded you the information".  I replied and said "yes, but this order was paid for by credit card,  the order I am asking about is a PayPal order."

Checked my account, and my order by card was CANCELLED (says closed) and refunded!  WTF? Don't cancel orders without consent?  What is going on?  I want to email her again but don't new replies make your inquiry go to the end of the queue?  Am I making that up?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 7, 2014)

I had sent a screencap of the paypal invoice with my original message.


----------



## yunii (Oct 7, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> First halloween box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I want lost of Christmas boxes


With their super slow shipping, they better release their Christmas boxes soon.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

to get in time for valentines?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 7, 2014)

yunii said:


> With their super slow shipping, they better release their Christmas boxes soon.


Haha great idea... memespies you hear this!?

Just called DHL and my package is not in Hong Kong anymore it's somewhere deutschy , the princesses are now freely&amp;fast scanned by customs and will probably delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I HATE RM MAIL MEMESPIES


SERIOUSLY. I just walked into Sephora for the first time in ages because Shara Shara, Cheek Room, and RM aren't satisfying my needs. I'm a woman who loves glitter, pigmentation, and fast shipping--I have neeeeds!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SERIOUSLY. I just walked into Sephora for the first time in ages because Shara Shara, Cheek Room, and RM aren't satisfying my needs. I'm a woman who loves glitter, pigmentation, and fast shipping--I have neeeeds!!


goes and sulks.... i wanna do a sephora order but after they add vat it ain't worth it


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SERIOUSLY. I just walked into Sephora for the first time in ages because Shara Shara, Cheek Room, and RM aren't satisfying my needs. I'm a woman who loves glitter, pigmentation, and fast shipping--I have neeeeds!!


I just got Douglas Box of Beauty (Douglas is a popular beauty store in Europe, similar to Sephora and they release beauty boxes from time to time). Some Collistar, Estee Lauder and GlamGlow to make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm going to Sephora on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope I'll find Nordic OPI set... And some other stuff possibly LOL


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 7, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle

Oh, that's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Happened to me once when I asked them how much $ and points would be refunded IF i cancel, they replied me with cancellation notice. I ended up rebuying the box. Sigh.

I hope this will be sorted out for you. My suggestion is maybe to try and email them on their affiliate email to try to get another CS, if you want to. Other CS is sometimes more helpful.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@tiedyedlifestyle
> 
> Oh, that's a bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


just a warning though. affiliate email is taking ages atm


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Aaaaand my boxes were delivered 45 minutes ago, but I can't get to them due to still being at work. Gonna have ants in my pants the rest of the day. Just 5.5 more hours to go, I can do it... voice quavers uncertainly


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 7, 2014)

I didn't order any of the princesses boxes but I want to see what's in the box so badly, I keep refreshing the page every 2 minutes!! hahaha

Please take a picture for us once you open the boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

showwwww me the goodies... no idea why i am so eager when mine will come tomorrow


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I hear you @veritazy.... mine used to be 5 days and been 11 so far for my mask box... I HATE RM MAIL MEMESPIES


I am seriously thinking of going on a no buy/strike/whatever you want to call it because of the shipping. Don't get me wrong. I understand shipping costs and the slow option allows us to pay the lowest price possible. But, what I want is the ability to make my own value set. I know I've mentioned it before, but the more I think about it, the more I really want to be able to do that. I know some people have said that would be impossible or at least too hard for them to offer, but I'm only talking about giving us the ability to ship boxes together, with express shipping, if they ship within the same 2 week time period. If that was the case, I have lots of boxes shipping in November and several shipping in October. I could have had 2 value sets each containing 2 or 3 boxes for November and I would've been much happier getting them faster as opposed to waiting on each box one by one. It really isn't tempting for me to buy a value set when I don't want one of the boxes in it. I know Meme is hoping they can sell less desirable boxes that way, but it doesn't work on me. So, unless I actually want both boxes, I am forced to buy individually. I would have bought Sleeping Beauty/Snow White if it hadn't sold out before I had the money. Other than that, I had ordered Tony Moly/Holika in a value set, but with them releasing the whole box in a spoiler, I cancelled the bundle because I liked Tony Moly ok but hated all of Holika. So, as it stands now, the only set I have ordered is Dry/Sensitive with Cute Wishlist 4. Even then, I wasn't really sold on CW4, but some people on here were speculating that the description indicated it was going to be much cuter than #2 and probably cuter than #3. It will be my first Cute Wishlist box ever. Still, it has bothered me that I don't have the ability to cancel that box because it is linked to Dry/Sensitive which I really want. The only express shipping I have gotten is the restock where I bought 3 boxes and then when Meme sent me All About Eyes instead of All About Lips, they express shipped the lips box to me without me even notifying them. That was a total surprise. I wish their customer service was always like that, but it seems to me that they either go overboard to get things right, or they absolutely refuse to accept responsibility for their mistakes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> My Snow White/Sleeping Beauty bundle is being delivered today, a day earlier than I expected! I will never cease to be amazed at how insanely fast DHL Express moves. I'm stuck at work, but if no spoiler is posted by the time I get home (doubtful) I will take some snaps. Was really hoping to do a blind unboxing video as soon as I get them, especially as my boxes are rarely relevant by the time I get them and this time they will be!, but I promised my hubby I'd watch a movie with him, as something he loves is being released on Blu-Ray today.


Tell your hubby you need to do your Memeduty and then make a super quick unboxing where you show the products as fast as possible and only read the card if it isn't obvious what the products are. Surely your husband can dedicate 5-10 minutes for God, love, country, and Memefans of all nations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 7, 2014)

they aren't going to let us pick our boxes - especially within a 2 week time period.    I cannot see that being a good model for what service they are promoting.  Their warehouse will be full of boxes "waiting" for the other one to get it

now, within a day or so, yes.  If the box is already shipping, yes.  But pre-ordering and within 2 week timeframe, that is really asking for too much, imho.

They have issues just responding to normal CS queries.  I can't even imagine the shitstorm that would occur with that type of setup.

just my opinion.  I think there are legit concerns about memebox, and I would rather they focus on those things before trying out something that I think they will fail big time on.

  I am also frustrated with the CS, and the slow shipping, but that is because the boxes are really GREAT.  I hardly pay attention to my other subs, which is kinda nice, because when they show up, it is like - ohh, an unexpected surprise!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

@@biancardi I am with you!

Memebox is a total subscription box game changer.

I barely care about my other subs. And most of them I have canceled.

The only other subscription program I truly love is Le Metier De Beaute.

But that is a yearly service you had to pay in advance.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 7, 2014)

Just got my Cafe+Lipsticks bundle! Love the lippies, totally great colors, I think I'll be wearing all of them. And almost all of them have really nice packaging, not cheap looking. Except the wild-looking blue one but that's an interesting gadget on the other hand LOL I really wanted to try those color changing lippies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cafe Box is super cute and I'm really happy with TM and HH products!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay so I am slowly but surely making progress with my VIP issue.  I still have no codes, and I still don't have 5 points, but I do have a message that says:

Hi XXXX,

Our VIP associate has just added you to our VIP email list. Welcome to VIP status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,
Memebox Team

 
What good this will do me without the codes or points remains to be seen, but at least it's something.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Not even got that yet grrrr


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they aren't going to let us pick our boxes - especially within a 2 week time period.    I cannot see that being a good model for what service they are promoting.  Their warehouse will be full of boxes "waiting" for the other one to get it
> 
> now, within a day or so, yes.  If the box is already shipping, yes.  But pre-ordering and within 2 week timeframe, that is really asking for too much, imho.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what it is actually like out in Memeland, so I don't know. For a normal business, it isn't a big request, I don't think. I certainly don't think within a 1 week time frame is too much though. Anyway, when you negotiate, you always ask for more, not less, lol! Thought I might as well keep asking for a 2 week express time frame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am just so tired of slow shipping. It takes at least 21 days for a box to reach me. I wouldn't mind paying $18.99 to ship 3 or maybe even 2 boxes. However, $18.99 for one box isn't realistic. When they did the restocks, I actually ordered 3 restocks and 3 new boxes. My new boxes are Citrus Care (shipping 1st wk of Nov), Little Mermaid (shipping 2nd wk of Nov), and Miracle Masks (shipping 2nd wk of Nov). Though I did use a % off code, essentially, I paid the full slow shipping rate for 3 boxes. I figured it wouldn't work (but also figured it couldn't hurt to try, right?) so I emailed to ask if they could be shipped together express. They said no, but I took the opportunity to write back and I'll post below what I said. I do believe the language barrier makes communication with them very difficult, sadly. You may be right that 2 weeks is too long, but if I could just make them understand, maybe they would do a 1 week frame and they would sell more boxes that way, so it would actually benefit both Meme *and* customers. Oh well.

My email back to Meme: Yes, but they were all ordered together and I know you used to ship boxes together express if they all shipped around the same time. I am really getting tired of the slow shipping, but you do not offer enough value sets. If Citrus Care, Little Mermaid, and Miracle Masks had been offered together as a value set, I would have ordered them as a value set. $18.99 is too much for express shipping for just one box. I wish you would let us make up our own value sets for boxes that ship within the same 2 week time period, or, you guys could *offer all combinations of boxes that ship within a 2 week time frame as a value set*. Please consider offering more value sets or let us make our own value sets in the future. I hate the slow shipping. Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

OMG! I sent them a follow up email, and almost immediately, this response:

Hi XXXX,

Yes you will be receiving your well deserved points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,
Memebox Team

Okay, I'm starting to feel warmly toward memebox again LOL. I do think, in all seriousness, that they should hire someone as a one-time consultant to sort of explain to them the American mindset because based on what others have said here (and what I'm currently experiencing) they don't understand the sense of 'urgency' Americans are conditioned to/able to have regarding customer service concerns because we are used to CS that responds quickly with apologies and solutions, or AT LEAST CS who is upfront that you may have to wait X days for a response, but actually responds in that timeframe and presents apologies and solutions.

Anyway, assuming they actually do give me the 5 points, I'm happy again.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG! I sent them a follow up email, and almost immediately, this response:
> 
> Hi XXXX,
> 
> ...


Glad they responded to you so quickly!! No such luck to any responses to an email I sent them on Oct 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Glad they responded to you so quickly!! No such luck to any responses to an email I sent them since Oct 1st  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not sure I'd call it quickly... the last I heard from them before this was on October 2 lol. They responded quickly to my follow up email but definitely not to my initial ones.  I actually wouldn't mind waiting/being patient though if I were SURE they were going to eventually respond actually fixing the issue, but given some of what other people said, and some of their initial responses to me, I was doubtful.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Heads up - @@LadyManah posted Snow White/Sleeping Beauty spoilers in the Superbox Spoilers thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-54


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Heads up - @@LadyManah posted Snow White/Sleeping Beauty spoilers in the Superbox Spoilers thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-54


LOVE YOU flushblush!!!! Thanks for the heads up. Crossing my fingers the boxes are good, but not so good that I am crushed I won't be getting them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> LOVE YOU flushblush!!!! Thanks for the heads up. Crossing my fingers the boxes are good, but not so good that I am crushed I won't be getting them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope so!  &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

tulosai said:


> OMG! I sent them a follow up email, and almost immediately, this response:
> 
> Hi XXXX,
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes! So very much YES!!!!!!!! For me, it isn't so much the problem of getting a quick reply as it is that they don't seem to understand if a product breaks (becoming completely unusable) during shipment, they have an obligation to replace it. Just offering Memepoints is not enough if the customer says they want a replacement. I am really shocked this isn't a universal principle in Korea and elsewhere. But, if they need someone to explain that to them, then hire a consultant.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I'm not sure I'd call it quickly... the last I heard from them before this was on October 2 lol. They responded quickly to my follow up email but definitely not to my initial ones.  I actually wouldn't mind waiting/being patient though if I were SURE they were going to eventually respond actually fixing the issue, but given some of what other people said, and some of their initial responses to me, I was doubtful.


They just responded to me lol - that was weird... It was about the blog reviews -

*"For future reference, we will be releasing a set of guidelines for reviews to help bloggers and YouTubers with the posts. They will be coming up in the next couple of weeks so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />"*

I guess if you want memepoints for your blog reviews they will have a set of guidelines in order for you to qualify now....that's what it sounds like anyways.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> You can actually call them and reschedule a delivery date. I've done it before. Instead of asking for a vacation hold maybe ask them to deliver it on the day you get back from your vacation? I'm not sure how long they can hold it for though.


Yes thank you, I know you can reschedule but I just wish they had a vacation hold where all DHL packages going to you will be held automatically. I have several DHL shipments coming to me while I am out of the country and the lazy side of me doesn't want to have to constantly monitor the shipments so I can contact them to hold them for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



cfisher said:


> I'm glad we know for certain it's the princess boxes.
> 
> Now, if only they'd get all these points straightened out.....
> 
> ...


Yay my princess bundle arrived as I was writing this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wow that IS surprising that they only gave you 4 points for the broken moisture stick. I feel bad I got 5 points for the torn mask.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



had706 said:


> Hey guys my cute Wishlist #1 is back in stock if anyone wants it - better hurry tho


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for this!!! :wub:  I was able to grab one before I rushed out the door this morning!  I bought Cute Wishlist #2, #3 &amp; #4 but had missed #1 so now my cute quadrilogy is complete lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2014)

The spoiler email we just got has a contest thingy at the bottom. For a chance to win you have to do a review on the specially marked items in the shop, but they want you to put your login email in the review? That is just stupid! Like I want to give out my email to every Tom, Dick and Harry.

@@cfisher sound familiar when they asked you how you wanted your name when you won the Jackpot box?


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey ladies, I just posted Princess spoilers pics in the spoilers thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-55


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

what $23 box to buy? or should i do a shop order?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what $23 box to buy? or should i do a shop order?


Which ones are you considering?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what $23 box to buy? or should i do a shop order?


Have you ordered Miracle Masks yet? I'm pretty pumped for that one.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

Whitening Capsule Cream-Jasoyup Herb Tea On sale for 10$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That sucks that it only ships to USA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the only one I don't have.. grrrr


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

sorry got footcare box.... had points to use from contest so cost $9.99. Yeah I have miracle masks


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sorry got footcare box.... had points to use from contest so cost $9.99. Yeah I have miracle masks


I still don't have my points from the contest... so frustrating.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

facebook or instagram?


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> facebook or instagram?


FB


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe doing it after instagram


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 7, 2014)

Have the instagram winners had points added to their accounts?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

i have


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> They just responded to me lol - that was weird... It was about the blog reviews -
> 
> *"For future reference, we will be releasing a set of guidelines for reviews to help bloggers and YouTubers with the posts. They will be coming up in the next couple of weeks so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />"*
> 
> I guess if you want memepoints for your blog reviews they will have a set of guidelines in order for you to qualify now....that's what it sounds like anyways.


That is fine and completely reasonable if they are going to require you to use the products or something like that. But if they are going to dictate what you say more than that (and require that you offer no negative comments in any way) that isn't right. Guess we'll see. I have sooooo many boxes coming, I should do the reviews and get points, but I've never done a blog before, just Youtube now and then.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The spoiler email we just got has a contest thingy at the bottom. For a chance to win you have to do a review on the specially marked items in the shop, but they want you to put your login email in the review? That is just stupid! Like I want to give out my email to every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> @@cfisher sound familiar when they asked you how you wanted your name when you won the Jackpot box?


Whaaaaattttt?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :O  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here I just imagined that there was a sliver of a chance Memebox might be reasonable for a change. Yeah right!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Whaaaaattttt?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :O  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And here I just imagined that there was a sliver of a chance Memebox might be reasonable for a change. Yeah right!


Crazy right? It also said you have to log in to do the review, so they should be able to link it back to your account without you posting your email to the world.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That is fine and completely reasonable if they are going to require you to use the products or something like that. But if they are going to dictate what you say more than that (and require that you offer no negative comments in any way) that isn't right. Guess we'll see. I have sooooo many boxes coming, I should do the reviews and get points, but I've never done a blog before, just Youtube now and then.


I wonder if the guidelines will be regarding things like word count, swatches, linking back to Memebox, etc. rather than what the blogger actually has to say about the products. That would make sense.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 7, 2014)

not sure how it works with youtube though?


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 7, 2014)

I think its going to be more paperwork based than quality.

AKA You're gonna have to provide your order number to prove you bought the box (and to stop people doing 'fake' reviews). One blog will be linked to one account (to stop people for example stealing photos) I know someone was asked about an order number for a review so I think its just going to be around that sort of thing.

I do think they should have some quality caveats though as sometimes the pictures are shit and so are the write ups, crappy English (which Memebox probably dont mind) but some are just so sloppy I dont even read.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope they will at least censor part of the email address like most big website contests would (ie Gmarket). We don't want any probs to surface from hacking, improper use of emails etc..


----------



## tulosai (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay one finalish update on my Meme Saga.

I have been credited with my 10 points for winning the FB contest.

I have been credited with 3 review points and they were actually SUPER complimentary about my review... like, it was not a form message.

As reported earlier, they have promised that I am added to the VIP program.  I still do not have the 5 points I was promised for this, but at this point, given everything, I'll take it.

So basically all's well that ends well.  Thank you all for listening to me and putting up with my complaining during this 'trying' time LOL. I think I have basically learned a lesson that I just have to be very very patient and proactive with them.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The spoiler email we just got has a contest thingy at the bottom. For a chance to win you have to do a review on the specially marked items in the shop, but they want you to put your login email in the review? That is just stupid! Like I want to give out my email to every Tom, Dick and Harry.
> 
> @@cfisher sound familiar when they asked you how you wanted your name when you won the Jackpot box?


Oh gosh, that freaked me out so much. They actually told me in the email that they would be releasing the information on "all of their social media" and I was just imagining all the crazies that would have access to my main email.

The really creepy part is, is that the way they asked me, implied that the email was their "standard" option for announcing the winner. I honestly think if the winner had not responded to their email that they might actually have gone ahead and just released the email address when announcing the winner.

And now they're asking people to submit their emails on there? Yikes!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 7, 2014)

Memespies! Emails are private information! We do not share them with the world! Stop asking to share them, a first name is sufficient.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 7, 2014)

That is terrible practice. By leaving your email address, you are basically selling your self to any unknown persons on the web. You will definitely get spammed with tons of emails. (Some eBay sellers are also shady in which they sign you up for their newsletter just because you bought an item from them)

Where could I get more information on getting points for blog posts of boxes.. I would love to get some more points.. &gt;_&lt; 

Still haven't gotten any VIP emails with coupons yet, only the 5 points.. Hoping they release some nice boxes or else those points are going to waste...


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 7, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if the guidelines will be regarding things like word count, swatches, linking back to Memebox, etc. rather than what the blogger actually has to say about the products. That would make sense.


Well if that's the case, i don't need or would want there memepoints.  I wont even bother with sending in my reviews.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

So, after finally getting several boxes reshipped to my correct address....Over an issue that took place in the beginning of my Memebox days, when Memebox changed my state to California (and changed my zip code).

Memebox is now refusing to acknowledge that the issue was on their end, and is apparently not going to return over $40 in taxes that I paid because they changed my state.

Am I overreacting, or is that just unacceptable?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 7, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Tell your hubby you need to do your Memeduty and then make a super quick unboxing where you show the products as fast as possible and only read the card if it isn't obvious what the products are. Surely your husband can dedicate 5-10 minutes for God, love, country, and Memefans of all nations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Although I liked this, my husband is also a nut when a new movie comes out @@flushblush and a promise, is a promise. But in my house, I escape to the bathroom with (alleged) stomach ailments for alone time on occasion. Just sayin'...Oh baby, my tummy is really bothering me. I don't know what I ate today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LisaLeah said:


> @@biancardi I am with you!
> 
> Memebox is a total subscription box game changer.
> 
> ...


You are all HORRIBLE enablers! HaHa Mentioning a new sub to me when I've cancelled most of mine AND with a glowing recommendation is super dangerous @LisaLeah.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, after finally getting several boxes reshipped to my correct address....Over an issue that took place in the beginning of my Memebox days, when Memebox changed my state to California (and changed my zip code).
> 
> Memebox is now refusing to acknowledge that the issue was on their end, and is apparently not going to return over $40 in taxes that I paid because they changed my state.
> 
> Am I overreacting, or is that just unacceptable?


WHAT!?!?!?!?! Wait..._they _mistakenly changed your state to CA, _they_ charged you $40 in CA taxes, and now _they _want you to shrug and say everything is cool, keep the $40?!?!? Out of everything I've ever heard Memebox attempt this is pretty much the best. And by best I mean worst. Not ok. Unreal, tbh.

Edit: I should say that part of the reason I'm so stunned is because a business needs a license to collect state sales tax. So tax collected from someone living outside of CA would require a license in the the state in which they actually live.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

commenting system error; double post


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, after finally getting several boxes reshipped to my correct address....Over an issue that took place in the beginning of my Memebox days, when Memebox changed my state to California (and changed my zip code).
> 
> Memebox is now refusing to acknowledge that the issue was on their end, and is apparently not going to return over $40 in taxes that I paid because they changed my state.
> 
> Am I overreacting, or is that just unacceptable?


Do you still have your original email order confirmations? If you do and the address is correct on those emails and no tax was charged, then I think you can fight them on that if they added tax after you ordered and paid. 
Or was your address changed and then you ordered and didn't notice the address change and paid the tax at time of order. If that is the case, then I think you would have a hard time getting your money back. Or you could contact California tax office and file a complaint to try to get your money back from CA.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, after finally getting several boxes reshipped to my correct address....Over an issue that took place in the beginning of my Memebox days, when Memebox changed my state to California (and changed my zip code).
> 
> Memebox is now refusing to acknowledge that the issue was on their end, and is apparently not going to return over $40 in taxes that I paid because they changed my state.
> 
> Am I overreacting, or is that just unacceptable?


I am sorry but I can't stop laughing... If I don't laugh, I will cry! I feel sorry for you, you have every right to be upset! I just can't believe how ignorant or untrained people working for memebox are! I am not from US and I know that you pay different amount of taxes depending the state. They have a US shop, they should know the implications and take the responsibility of their actions!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay, I really thought this was beyond absurd, but I thought that "maybe" I am just overreacting in the moment. But the more I think about it, the more insane it is!

@@LoveSkinCare Sadly, I did not keep the order confirmations. They actually changed the address directly on my account, no idea how that even happens. They acknowledged the issue well over a month later, apparently waiting until all the boxes were received at their location in Korea, then reshipped them and apologize for the inconvenience.

I sent an email about the tax thing and was ignored, then resent it this morning (it took awhile to compile all the order numbers and the amount of tax paid for each one). I VERY quickly got a response from them.

And the person I am speaking with, (not Lucy or Laureen, of course), and what I'm getting from our correspondence is basically.... "LOL, Prove it!"

She's asking for me to take screenshots of them acknowledging that it was their error. And saying they have no records of any such thing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> You are all HORRIBLE enablers! HaHa Mentioning a new sub to me when I've cancelled most of mine AND with a glowing recommendation is super dangerous @LisaLeah.


Ha! You are super safe! (for now)

Le Metier de Beaute is a really great high end beauty brand. But the subscription won't be open again until July 2015. It's a yearly sub you purchase up front.

(about the cost of a Memebox per month)

You can check out the MUT thread or PM me if you want.

I don't want to take up valuable Meme space veering off topic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/125522-le-metier-de-beaute-beauty-vault-vip/

Btw, you mentioned a Meme eye cream you loved on here the other day.

Was it the Placenta one from the Night Care box?

Does it help w/ puffiness? I need a serious de-puffer.

I am looking for a great eye cream reco if anyone has one.

It's time to crack open another product!!!!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

I see four boxes that I want shipping on 28 November. What are the odds that if I buy them as singletons Memebox will get the hint and ship them to me via DHL? Do they still do that (bundle singles)?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, I really thought this was beyond absurd, but I thought that "maybe" I am just overreacting in the moment. But the more I think about it, the more insane it is!
> 
> @@LoveSkinCare Sadly, I did not keep the order confirmations. They actually changed the address directly on my account, no idea how that even happens. They acknowledged the issue well over a month later, apparently waiting until all the boxes were received at their location in Korea, then reshipped them and apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...


That is terrible. So they want you to prove that they changed your address? Not sure how that is possible. On the orders that they re-shipped to you, can you check your account and see if the address on theses orders still show CA for the state or did they conveniently edit them to make them correct now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I see four boxes that I want shipping on 28 November. What are the odds that if I buy them as singletons Memebox will get the hint and ship them to me via DHL? Do they still do that (bundle singles)?


They used to ALWAYS do this with my boxes, and they would even hold a box or two for a few days for another box to be shipped with it (or for a Memeshop order), but they stopped doing this for me about a month ago.

Even boxes that ship on the same day (even two of the same box) are shipped separately for me now. But maybe someone else here is having a different experience?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

@@cfisher that is just beyond absurd and totally out of line.

Do you happen to have any email(s) simply telling them it was the wrong address? If so, that, along w/ total amounts of past boxes, should be proof enough.

Honestly, you should ask to speak to a supervisor or someone in charge.

(Not that there is a supervisor, but it may light a fire and make them resolve it sooner.)

This is such a waste of your time.

Sorry you have to deal w/ this.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That is terrible. So they want you to prove that they changed your address? Not sure how that is possible. On the orders that they re-shipped to you, can you check your account and see if the address on theses orders still show CA for the state or did I they conveniently edit them to make them correct now.


I had to actually contact them and tell them to correct my address on file, and they did, because of the boxes that had not been shipped yet (but they also did it with older orders). I know that I put my address in correctly (Why on earth would I look up another Newburyport in the country, change the state, then look up that town's zip code?!)

To sum it up...They're currently trying to tell me that if I can prove that it is their fault, they will "recompensate me with some points." 

Them apologizing for the error and reshipping it to my correct address at their cost, in my mind should be valid. How am I going to prove something that they can only see on their end?

And I know other people on here have had issues with them changing the state. Argh. 

@@LisaLeah I know I have the sent emails and even pieces where they apologized and said they would reship them and such. I honestly feel like this could be just because of the customer service rep that I'm dealing with. I will try responding to an old email from Lucy or Lauren if she doesn't even try to work with me here. But I really don't think that she will accept anything I provide as evidence.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I see four boxes that I want shipping on 28 November. What are the odds that if I buy them as singletons Memebox will get the hint and ship them to me via DHL? Do they still do that (bundle singles)?


I think they have stopped doing that. (

I have bought multiples of the same box at the same time, and they all have been shipping separately..RM.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Even boxes that ship on the same day (even two of the same box) are shipped separately for me now. But maybe someone else here is having a different experience?






LisaLeah said:


> I think they have stopped doing that. ( I have bought multiples of the same box at the same time, and they all have been shipping separately..RM.


 
Urgh, gross, I'll skip it then. Thank you for letting me know! I just...can't do RM. It's such a sale-killer. ahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh, gross, I'll skip it then. Thank you for letting me know! I just...can't do RM. It's such a sale-killer. ahahaha


I know! With the new shipping, now would definitely be the time for them to try to start doing that again. It baffles me that they have so many boxes that ship on the same day, yet they don't offer them in value sets. I keep reading so many comments about people wanting to only order boxes in value sets (I feel the same way, honestly) because of the new shipping.

On a happier note...There was a Chosungah product in one of my Princess boxes. So, at least Memebox is doing one thing right. I wonder if that Tangle will show up in a future box.

(I would seriously forgive Memebox for this whole ordeal if the Chosungah Tangle Berry was in the Berry box).


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 7, 2014)

As far as guidelines for reviews go, I know that they are requiring affiliates to provide order numbers (to prove you bought the box), as well as use _some_ of your own, original pictures, not just pictures you snatched off of their website and Google images. To quote Lauren, when I asked about copyright issues concerning using their images on my blog:



> And yes, you can use our images, as long as you provide some of your own in the reviews as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I assume this is to prove that you received the box in question (opposed to buying a box and shipping it to someone else but reviewing it for points anyway, etc).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ha! You are super safe! (for now)
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute is a really great high end beauty brand. But the subscription won't be open again until July 2015. It's a yearly sub you purchase up front.
> 
> ...


I will definitely check it out but seriously now you're just a tease, July 2015. Really?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't have any puffiness, at all, so I can't give you any info in that regard but I do like it. Saw my Mother this weekend and she couldn't believe how different my skin looked in general. So glad I put together a little care package for her. Oh yes, it is the eye cream from Night Care that I've been using.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> As far as guidelines for reviews go, I know that they are requiring affiliates to provide order numbers (to prove you bought the box), as well as use _some_ of your own, original pictures, not just pictures you snatched off of their website and Google images. To quote Lauren, when I asked about copyright issues concerning using their images on my blog:
> 
> I assume this is to prove that you received the box in question (opposed to buying a box and shipping it to someone else but reviewing it for points anyway, etc).


Wow--I had no idea this was even an issue--all of the bloggers I've encountered are really conscientious about putting together good reviews. That's actually pretty crazy--all of that for...3 Memepoints?  :blink:


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, we did complain that people were getting review points for doing nothing. Memespies listened!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness! When it comes to Memebox, I'm starting to think that if they realize that you're not going to let something go, only then will they do right by you.

After going back and forth for FOREVER about the $40 in taxes.....I finally stopped being extra polite and flat out commented on the fact that they can not charge me tax when I do not live in California, most of those boxes were never even shipped to California, and I have emails proving that they acknowledged an issue on their end. Suddenly their tone COMPLETELY changes, the customer service rep is EXTRA sweet, says she's going to have it looked into and how sorry she is for the inconvenience and so on and so on...Only to IMMEDIATELY offer me points to cover what I paid in taxes (which is fine with me, I go through Memeboxes like crazy).

@ Thank you! Commenting on the state tax thing is what seems to have gotten through to them, and I think if not for you mentioning that, I would still be trying to get this settled!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 7, 2014)

Put a couple super rushed unboxing vids for Snow White and Sleeping Beauty in the Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9

No editing, a little embarrassing, got my first Youtube thumbs down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I kept my movie nite promise to my husband.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh, gross, I'll skip it then. Thank you for letting me know! I just...can't do RM. It's such a sale-killer. ahahaha


I am really upset that pretty much all of my boxes are shipping RM. What I dislike about it most is that by the time I get it, I already know what is in it. I don't get to be surprised. I know I could avoid all sources of spoilers, but given how many Meme groups I follow for things like trading as well as discussion, this would be next to impossible.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! When it comes to Memebox, I'm starting to think that if they realize that you're not going to let something go, only then will they do right by you.
> 
> After going back and forth for FOREVER about the $40 in taxes.....I finally stopped being extra polite and flat out commented on the fact that they can not charge me tax when I do not live in California, most of those boxes were never even shipped to California, and I have emails proving that they acknowledged an issue on their end. Suddenly their tone COMPLETELY changes, the customer service rep is EXTRA sweet, says she's going to have it looked into and how sorry she is for the inconvenience and so on and so on...Only to IMMEDIATELY offer me points to cover what I paid in taxes (which is fine with me, I go through Memeboxes like crazy).
> 
> @ Thank you! Commenting on the state tax thing is what seems to have gotten through to them, and I think if not for you mentioning that, I would still be trying to get this settled!


Exactly!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness! When it comes to Memebox, I'm starting to think that if they realize that you're not going to let something go, only then will they do right by you.
> 
> After going back and forth for FOREVER about the $40 in taxes.....I finally stopped being extra polite and flat out commented on the fact that they can not charge me tax when I do not live in California, most of those boxes were never even shipped to California, and I have emails proving that they acknowledged an issue on their end. Suddenly their tone COMPLETELY changes, the customer service rep is EXTRA sweet, says she's going to have it looked into and how sorry she is for the inconvenience and so on and so on...Only to IMMEDIATELY offer me points to cover what I paid in taxes (which is fine with me, I go through Memeboxes like crazy).
> 
> @ Thank you! Commenting on the state tax thing is what seems to have gotten through to them, and I think if not for you mentioning that, I would still be trying to get this settled!


Ahh I'm so happy! I don't like invoking the law casually, but in this case I once had a sales tax license, so I have a decent sense of what's required of business owners. Hopefully things regularize as Memebox and the new (?) CS team settles in and sorts out the disasters left over from The Dark Era.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh I'm so happy! I don't like invoking the law casually, but in this case I once had a sales tax license, so I have a decent sense of what's required of business owners. Hopefully things regularize as Memebox and the new (?) CS team settles in and sorts out the disasters left over from The Dark Era.


I'm always so polite and it takes forever for them to fix things for me (it took me over a month and a half to deal with reshipping the original boxes that shipped to CA, and to even acknowledge they would reship them....Even though I had gone back and forth for about 50 emails just to get my address corrected, they would keep changing one thing at a time!) 

But the customer service rep I had, Fatisha, was really rude about the whole thing, and refused to actually look into it. And then kept saying that nothing qualified as proof. Until I (still trying to be polite) brought into the legality of it all, only then did she say she'd look into it...But within seconds she just put the points to my account, so obviously she didn't look far! I'm glad it's dealt with, in a really timely manner, but I just hope this sort of thing doesn't happen to other people. 

I really do hope the customer service improves. I wish Lauren had to deal with hirings and training. She gets things done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 7, 2014)

I might be in the minority but my RM boxes leave LAX *way* faster than my LR boxes ever did.  I'm actually getting the RM boxes faster than my LR boxes just because of that.

I mean... It's still way slower than I wish, of course.  I wish there were more value sets available in combos I want.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I might be in the minority but my RM boxes leave LAX *way* faster than my LR boxes ever did.  I'm actually getting the RM boxes faster than my LR boxes just because of that.
> 
> I mean... It's still way slower than I wish, of course.  I wish there were more value sets available in combos I want.


Mine also come through LAX, and are taking about the same amount of time as they did with the previous shipping method. It is still a long shipping time, but since it's generally well within the time Memebox allows for shipping, it seems silly to get too upset about it. Also, $6.99 for international shipping that generally takes under two weeks (for me at least) is pretty good!


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm always so polite and it takes forever for them to fix things for me (it took me over a month and a half to deal with reshipping the original boxes that shipped to CA, and to even acknowledge they would reship them....Even though I had gone back and forth for about 50 emails just to get my address corrected, they would keep changing one thing at a time!)
> 
> But the customer service rep I had, Fatisha, was really rude about the whole thing, and refused to actually look into it. And then kept saying that nothing qualified as proof. Until I (still trying to be polite) brought into the legality of it all, only then did she say she'd look into it...But within seconds she just put the points to my account, so obviously she didn't look far! I'm glad it's dealt with, in a really timely manner, but I just hope this sort of thing doesn't happen to other people.
> 
> I really do hope the customer service improves. I wish Lauren had to deal with hirings and training. She gets things done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great. I'm having an address issue, and she responded to my email...and I accidentally typoed her name to Fatima. (which made me feel like a huge jerk) I hope she's not rude.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Mine also come through LAX, and are taking about the same amount of time as they did with the previous shipping method. It is still a long shipping time, but since it's generally well within the time Memebox allows for shipping, it seems silly to get too upset about it. Also, $6.99 for international shipping that generally takes under two weeks (for me at least) is pretty good!


I'm not necessarily upset about it, but it is a huge difference in shipping speeds. I wonder if there's just a big difference between packages processed through NYC and LAX? There's probably about a two week difference in how quickly a lot of my recent RM packages arrived.

But what concerns me, is the fact that I used to have no problems at all with packages shipped through standard shipping. Whereas lately, most of my Memeboxes shipped through standard arrive really beat up (like entire corners crushed), and I've been receiving a lot of damaged outter boxes, scratched up items, and so on. I tend to swap/sell a lot of things from my boxes, so it is a bit of a concern for me personally.

I definitely go out of my way to try to get boxes I want in value sets now. Great for Memebox, not so great for my wallet.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Great. I'm having an address issue, and she responded to my email...and I accidentally typoed her name to Fatima. (which made me feel like a huge jerk) I hope she's not rude.


I've had some weird situations with her before. When dealing with a broken item once, every time I responded to her questions she'd then respond asking me to explain the situation again (instead of just going back and re-reading over things) and then I had to send several pictures to appease her. She's an odd one. 

I really hope things go more smoothly for you. If it's just an issue of fixing an address before and item is shipped, they've always been great at dealing with that stuff, from my experience.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Morning, world. Gosh caught up with 2 pages of memeproblems. I do wonder if they have spies everywhere. Interesting...

Hopefully todays release would be fantastic. Memedraught has to end..


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not necessarily upset about it, but it is a huge difference in shipping speeds. I wonder if there's just a big difference between packages processed through NYC and LAX? There's probably about a two week difference in how quickly a lot of my recent RM packages arrived.
> 
> But what concerns me, is the fact that I used to have no problems at all with packages shipped through standard shipping. Whereas lately, most of my Memeboxes shipped through standard arrive really beat up (like entire corners crushed), and I've been receiving a lot of damaged outter boxes, scratched up items, and so on. I tend to swap/sell a lot of things from my boxes, so it is a bit of a concern for me personally.
> 
> I definitely go out of my way to try to get boxes I want in value sets now. Great for Memebox, not so great for my wallet.


Have you tried filing a complaint with the postal service? Definitely a pain to do, but it could be an issue with your local sorting center or mail carrier. I haven't noticed any difference in the condition of my packages, so I have lucked out!

Of course, I also very much prefer getting bundles with express shipping! There are hardly ever two boxes released at the same time that I actually want, though.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Have you tried filing a complaint with the postal service? Definitely a pain to do, but it could be an issue with your local sorting center or mail carrier. I haven't noticed any difference in the condition of my packages, so I have lucked out!
> 
> Of course, I also very much prefer getting bundles with express shipping! There are hardly ever two boxes released at the same time that I actually want, though.


Someone that I message with on here told me they had the same issue with the new service, so I don't know if it's just how they're handled or if it's just the fact they spend that much more time being passed around? A lot of my packages do seem to make lots and lots of stops as well (which I've never seen on my other orders from Korea). It's only my Memeboxes that have the problem also, so I have no idea.

But my packages through DHL are always pristine. I've kept every single box from the DHL shipments. ...I also used to save the boxes from standard shipping, but I haven't had one savable box since the shipping changes. I hope it's just a fluke, but so far the 8ish RM boxes have all been in horrible condition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy Did you see the latest Chosungah product in today's Memeboxes?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not necessarily upset about it, but it is a huge difference in shipping speeds. I wonder if there's just a big difference between packages processed through NYC and LAX? There's probably about a two week difference in how quickly a lot of my recent RM packages arrived.
> 
> But what concerns me, is the fact that I used to have no problems at all with packages shipped through standard shipping. Whereas lately, most of my Memeboxes shipped through standard arrive really beat up (like entire corners crushed), and I've been receiving a lot of damaged outter boxes, scratched up items, and so on. I tend to swap/sell a lot of things from my boxes, so it is a bit of a concern for me personally.
> 
> I definitely go out of my way to try to get boxes I want in value sets now. Great for Memebox, not so great for my wallet.


Ever since RM shipping started my packages have been beat to crud also. Mine come through LAX so maybe it's a problem where they come through before they get to the US. I never had smashed boxes before but probably 5 out of 10 of the boxes I received last week were dented in. Surprised nothing was broke!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ever since RM shipping started my packages have been beat to crud also. Mine come through LAX so maybe it's a problem where they come through before they get to the US. I never had smashed boxes before but probably 5 out of 10 of the boxes I received last week were dented in. Surprised nothing was broke!


Yeah, that definitely could be the case. I definitely never had this issue before the shipping changes, and I've had boxes where two entire corners are completely crushed inwards with all of the boxes damaged and such. 

I've never had issues like this with packages shipped from Korea either, so I do think it could be unique to whatever shipping service this is. I've also never seen packages with so many stops!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ever since RM shipping started my packages have been beat to crud also. Mine come through LAX so maybe it's a problem where they come through before they get to the US. I never had smashed boxes before but probably 5 out of 10 of the boxes I received last week were dented in. Surprised nothing was broke!





cfisher said:


> Yeah, that definitely could be the case. I definitely never had this issue before the shipping changes, and I've had boxes where two entire corners are completely crushed inwards with all of the boxes damaged and such.
> 
> I've never had issues like this with packages shipped from Korea either, so I do think it could be unique to whatever shipping service this is. I've also never seen packages with so many stops!


Well, now I'm curious to note the condition of my next two boxes when they arrive.  I always figured the biggest problem lay with the LAX to SEA leg.  One box sat there for 10 days once (that was back when it was LR).  The average for me was 7 days between the time it arrived in the US and then left the LAX hub.

But @@Krystyn Lowe, you live in the Seattle area, too, so have your boxes been faster or slower?  Granted I haven't got too many RM boxes yet since I slowed down my Memepurchases so maybe I don't have enough data to go on yet.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Also, I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this...But when Memebox offered me 4 points for my broken vitamin stick thing, they went out of their way to state that Memebox will only be offering points for broken/missing items from here on forward. (To be clear, I never tried to get a replacement for that item, so it really was completely irrelevant to my situation).

So I think it's going to be difficult/impossible to get actual replacements of items from here on forward.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

My boxes are definitely slower. Went from max 7-8 days to 14+ days. They take forever to get to LAX, they take forever to leave LAX, took my Honey box 4 business days to get processed through customs and to arrive at the LA post office, this one took 16 days. My boxes are more smashed up. They're only going about 8 hours away from LA, within California, but I think the bang up in happening before that.


----------



## rubelet (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd say my shipping times have improved a bit since the shift to RM #s. They're coming to Canada though.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, now I'm curious to note the condition of my next two boxes when they arrive. I always figured the biggest problem lay with the LAX to SEA leg. One box sat there for 10 days once (that was back when it was LR). The average for me was 7 days between the time it arrived in the US and then left the LAX hub.
> 
> But @@Krystyn Lowe, you live in the Seattle area, too, so have your boxes been faster or slower? Granted I haven't got too many RM boxes yet since I slowed down my Memepurchases so maybe I don't have enough data to go on yet.


My boxes with RM are taking quite a bit longer to get to me. It drives me nuts, longer shipping times, they're beat up, AND I have to sign for every flippin one! Get it together Memebox, this sucks!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

New boxes, Hair Salon and Dirty Gal: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip


----------



## drikajp (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> New boxes, Hair Salon and Dirty Gal: http://us.memebox.com/vip-exclusive/vip


There is no discount for the dirty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 8, 2014)

But there's a $9 discount for the bundle...


----------



## drikajp (Oct 8, 2014)

It says get $6 off for the dirty box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Wait

Isn't dirty girl basically the exact suggestion @@Jane George talked about in here a week or so ago?


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 8, 2014)

I wish the dirty box was $23 rather than $32. I just can justify that much for a box I'm just slightly curious about   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: the box has a discount now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

I really wish I had a better idea as to how the "Hair Salon" box will play out.

I have no idea if it's going to be care treatments and hair care, or just hair styling things.

Hmm.


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 8, 2014)

I am confused by the dirty girl box- I must have missed Jane George's post! Can someone explain it to me? I am intrigued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

jozbnt said:


> I am confused by the dirty girl box- I must have missed Jane George's post! Can someone explain it to me? I am intrigued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She was talking about things like mud masks.

After reading their description, and from what I've seen from Korean skincare, I think it could also include things like face jams (looks and feels like jam and is massaged in like a facial cream), the dessert type sleeping packs and so on.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

I sort of have to laugh at times when people go and post on Facebook that Memebox "stole" their box idea, and then they'll give the most vague description like "I suggested a Halloween box!" or "I told them I wanted Etude House products!" I mean, it's just ridiculous for people to think those things aren't suggested by countless people, and are such obvious choices for boxes.

But....I can't help but feel like this one is definitely a bit specific for a coincidence. Especially if Jane suggested it being called Dirty Girl, and I think that's what she said it should be called.

I really think instead of just offering points for such things, they should just offer anyone whose unique ideas they used one of those boxes for free.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But....I can't help but feel like this one is definitely a bit specific for a coincidence. Especially if Jane suggested it being called Dirty Girl, and I think that's what she said it should be called.


I honestly looked at that box, and thought to myself "didn't we get one of these already?" because of how specific it was to what Jane suggested.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I honestly looked at that box, and thought to myself "didn't we get one of these already?" because of how specific it was to what Jane suggested.


I just googled "Dirty Girl" "Memebox" "Makeuptalk"

And it clearly shows her specifically stating Dirty Girl in the first result.

(I really was trying to give Memebox the benefit of the doubt)

Same concept, same name?

And she mentioned it here, not on their Facebook or in one of their suggestion contests.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Same concept, same name?


I'm sure they think that because they changed "Girl" to "Gal" that they didn't totally rip off her idea.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm sure they think that because they changed "Girl" to "Gal" that they didn't totally rip off her idea.


Oh, I'm sure they do!

But I definitely think they had to have taken it from her. Same concept, same name (basically), and the timing worked out far too perfectly.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Iffy about the new box releases - I think thats the most expensive box Ive seen from Memebox 38.99$

EDITED- They made it 32.99$ now..


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

I also think it is a bit weird when people get angry at Memebox for "stealing" ideas when they freely offer those ideas, clearly hoping the ideas will be turned into boxes to buy. You got your request, why are you angry? (saying that to the silly FB people, not anyone here!) It certainly does make it clear that the Memespies are watching and taking note of what we want!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Iffy about the new box releases - I think thats the most expensive box Ive seen from Memebox 38.99$


Honestly, I'd be less interested in it if it were $23. I'm really hoping for things like the bird dropping cleanser (like Jane mentioned), the Jam products (which tend to be expensive and a lot are made by well known brands like It's Skin and Tony Moly...Both of whom recently discontinued some Jam products that I love). And it did mention body care, so I'm hoping for some sort of lotion or something of the sort.

Watch the box be a bunch of repeats and random junk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I also think it is a bit weird when people get angry at Memebox for "stealing" ideas when they freely offer those ideas, clearly hoping the ideas will be turned into boxes to buy. You got your request, why are you angry? (saying that to the silly FB people, not anyone here!) It certainly does make it clear that the Memespies are watching and taking note of what we want!


Oh, I agree. If I were to make suggestions of what I wanted, I wouldn't expect credit. I think some of it was because they offered points at some point to box ideas that were given to them (if they used them), so I think a lot of people were after those points.

But I know what you mean, I constantly see people making requests (and demands) and then suddenly they think they deserve some sort of credit for it. ...Or compensation.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I also think it is a bit weird when people get angry at Memebox for "stealing" ideas when they freely offer those ideas, clearly hoping the ideas will be turned into boxes to buy. You got your request, why are you angry? (saying that to the silly FB people, not anyone here!) It certainly does make it clear that the Memespies are watching and taking note of what we want!


Memebox has "stole" several peoples ideas without meme points like they stated they would, they have also plagiarized quotes for there boxes. I think some people are just tired of it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of have to laugh at times when people go and post on Facebook that Memebox "stole" their box idea, and then they'll give the most vague description like "I suggested a Halloween box!" or "I told them I wanted Etude House products!" I mean, it's just ridiculous for people to think those things aren't suggested by countless people, and are such obvious choices for boxes.
> 
> But....I can't help but feel like this one is definitely a bit specific for a coincidence. Especially if Jane suggested it being called Dirty Girl, and I think that's what she said it should be called.
> 
> I really think instead of just offering points for such things, they should just offer anyone whose unique ideas they used one of those boxes for free.


I might still have the screen shot, but would have to look. Memebox has held "contests" for Meme points to come up with new box names, there was actually a few people on here that were never credited for the boxes theme's that they used, including mine. It's kind of a slap in the face you know.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Memebox has "stole" several peoples ideas without meme points like they stated they would, they have also plagiarized quotes for there boxes. I think some people are just tired of it.


Oh, I agree that the plagiarism is definitely problematic, and I know there was a contest at one point where points were offered for ideas but were not given (I think that a big issue there was that rules were not clearly laid out, and people were throwing out a bunch of ideas in single posts, so it was difficult to determine who would "win"). However, when people are just commenting in threads and forums about what they want, and Memebox sees that and provides what the person was hoping for, I don't see it as ripping off or stealing ideas.

The Seoulite box, on the other hand, definitely seems like a rip off of the other company that just offered a box with a very similar name and concept.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I might still have the screen shot, but would have to look. Memebox has held "contests" for Meme points to come up with new box names, there was actually a few people on here that we never credited for the boxes theme's that they used, including mine. It's kind of a slap in the face you know.


Sorry, my thoughts were a bit jumbled.

I just meant that I was trying to separate that whole thing. I did hear about that, though I wasn't here when it happened. I think that unique ideas being used DEFINITELY should have qualified people for the points. I'm not at all defending Memebox for that, they definitely should follow through on such things.

In regards to that contest...I just meant that I don't think one person should be trying to take credit for an entirely vague suggestion. Like saying they should include Etude House products in boxes (I saw the girl posting on Facebook demanding points for it). And obviously a LOT of people would suggest a Halloween box, but I don't think saying "do a Halloween box" should necessarily qualify every person that made that suggestion for points.

@@theori3 The City Girl box was definitely a rip off, and once again it's the timing that really just gives them away! And I do think Memebox should try to state their intentions and guidelines more clearly, I think that causes a lot of unnecessary problems. And look at how often things are misunderstood and they get bombarded on Facebook with a bunch of unnecessary rubbish? 

And while I do think us talking about what we'd like to see in boxes is fair game on their Facebook and such. And I am glad they did that box...I still say Jane should get one of those boxes for free (and am I the only one that isn't weirded out by the idea of someone at Memebox just reading through this thread day after day?)


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Oh, I agree that the plagiarism is definitely problematic, and I know there was a contest at one point where points were offered for ideas but were not given (I think that a big issue there was that rules were not clearly laid out, and people were throwing out a bunch of ideas in single posts, so it was difficult to determine who would "win"). However, when people are just commenting in threads and forums about what they want, and Memebox sees that and provides what the person was hoping for, I don't see it as ripping off or stealing ideas.
> 
> The Seoulite box, on the other hand, definitely seems like a rip off of the other company that just offered a box with a very similar name and concept.


Yea, if people are just throwing out box names for fun, I don't call that stealing  of course.

Jane came up with "Diry Girl" box? I didn't see that post she made.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, if people are just throwing out box names for fun, I don't call that stealing  of course.
> 
> Jane came up with "Diry Girl" box? I didn't see that post she made.


Her suggestion is on this page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-957


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if they would do a dirty girl masks with mud masks, bird poop products etc that get you dirty before you get clean


What a coincidence


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

A happy coincidence, though, right?? I was quite thrilled when they released the wine box because I had thrown up a suggestion for a wine/happy hour box on the suggestion thread. I believe I happily said, "Oh, you motherf*ckers!" as soon as I saw it because I knew they were going to get my money right then, lol.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I agree. If I were to make suggestions of what I wanted, I wouldn't expect credit. I think some of it was because they offered points at some point to box ideas that were given to them (if they used them), so I think a lot of people were after those points.
> 
> But I know what you mean, I constantly see people making requests (and demands) and then suddenly they think they deserve some sort of credit for it. ...Or compensation.


it does seem like they come here for sure for ideas ,in future when talking about boxes we state all terms lol, girl,gal,gurl,gurrl,gerl, also yes i think its seriously stupid that people think memebox owe them for choosing their ideas, i mean I've and many others have  been emailing and tagging since february for a dear by enprani box, too cool for school box or innisfree box or label young box, IF WE actually get these maybe as xmas boxes, i won't be going they chose our ideas , it will be me saying ABOUT FFING TIME,  finally.  i do find people strange at times ,Facebook memebox page seems to have some strange ones on there.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> A happy coincidence, though, right?? I was quite thrilled when they released the wine box because I had thrown up a suggestion for a wine/happy hour box on the suggestion thread. I believe I happily said, "Oh, you motherf*ckers!" as soon as I saw it because I knew they were going to get my money right then, lol.


I know! I remember being so excited about the wine concept, since there's so many wine products in Korean skincare. I was SO thrilled they combined it with Cheese though (although separate boxes would have been better, there definitely is not enough variety in the cheese products for that!) I bought 2 of those, I guess I have you thank.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope they have at least one of the wine products offered by the more well known products.


----------



## Liv (Oct 8, 2014)

Not interested in the new boxes - that's good news for my wallet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When will they finally bring out and Elizavecca box (are you listening Memespies?)


----------



## theori3 (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! I remember being so excited about the wine concept, since there's so many wine products in Korean skincare. I was SO thrilled they combined it with Cheese though (although separate boxes would have been better, there definitely is not enough variety in the cheese products for that!) I bought 2 of those, I guess I have you thank.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really hope they have at least one of the wine products offered by the more well known products.


Haha, I think that was one of those ideas multiple people came up with, I don't take the credit! I'm just so happy (I love wine and cheese to eat, why not on my face??)!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it does seem like they come here for sure for ideas ,in future when talking about boxes we state all terms lol, girl,gal,gurl,gurrl,gerl, also yes i think its seriously stupid that people think memebox owe them for choosing their ideas, i mean I've and many others have  been emailing and tagging since february for a dear by enprani box, too cool for school box or innisfree box or label young box, IF WE actually get these maybe as xmas boxes, i won't be going they chose our ideas , it will be me saying ABOUT FFING TIME,  finally.  i do find people strange at times ,Facebook memebox page seems to have some strange ones on there.


It would be amazing if they offered special brand boxes for Christmas specials. I actually have seen Korean skincare sites do something similar in previous years. A lot of sites (KoreaDepart for example) even do these special Christmas boxes where you pay $25 or $50 for a surprise box of best selling products (and they actually do give you best selling products, not no name brands or items you've never seen before).

I don't remember when Memebox started, but I think it was this year, wasn't it? I'm really hoping they do some really amazing things for Christmas.

On a side note...I didn't even know this until recently, but Enprani and Holika Holika are sister companies (not sure what that means) and my most recent Holika Holika items have seals that have Enprani printed all over them.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Haha, I think that was one of those ideas multiple people came up with, I don't take the credit! I'm just so happy (I love wine and cheese to eat, why not on my face??)!


I think the Wine and Cheese is one of the boxes I'm most anxious for. I saw they put two new Cheese skincare items (one a cream one a mask, I believe) in the Memeshop around the time the box was released, so I'm hoping the mask will be in the boxes. I can't think of any either cheese products that aren't creams.

@@Liv Elizavecca is showing up in a lot of boxes lately, it just showed up in a Princess box today! Rapunzel at that. And they just put the liptoo's in the shop on sale, so those may show up in a future box (OMG, perhaps?)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of have to laugh at times when people go and post on Facebook that Memebox "stole" their box idea, and then they'll give the most vague description like "I suggested a Halloween box!" or "I told them I wanted Etude House products!" I mean, it's just ridiculous for people to think those things aren't suggested by countless people, and are such obvious choices for boxes.
> 
> But....I can't help but feel like this one is definitely a bit specific for a coincidence. Especially if Jane suggested it being called Dirty Girl, and I think that's what she said it should be called.
> 
> I really think instead of just offering points for such things, they should just offer anyone whose unique ideas they used one of those boxes for free.


I emailed them about it.... so yes I am the original dirty girl lol


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

Not interested in either of these boxes, please hurry up with the Christmas boxes! 2 and even 3 weeks from shipping is not enough for everyone to get theirs before Christmas, these boxes need to come out NOW.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope people buy it or I will look very stupid.... and that it is a good box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I emailed them about it.... so yes I am the original dirty girl lol


Oh, dear.

I hope they don't pull that "Oh, just a happy coincidence" rubbish!

(Dear Memespies, We will not fall for it this time!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

I am not upset at all... I just thought it would be a nice box and people might enjoy it. I have bought it anyhow.

I don't expect anything and tbh I would rather get a prize for my blog or something like that rather than a box.

Fingers crossed it is a good box


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

I got the dirty girl box along with memebox empties and seoulites th other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am not upset at all... I just thought it would be a nice box and people might enjoy it. I have bought it anyhow.


Oh, I didn't mean to imply I thought you would be.

I just think it would be a nice change of pace if they responded with "Thanks for the great suggestion!" rather than some sort of vague comment about it all being a coincidence.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I didn't mean to imply I thought you would be.
> 
> I just think it would be a nice change of pace if they responded with "Thanks for the great suggestion!" rather than some sort of vague comment about it all being a coincidence.


I did email thanking them forusing my suggestion as I kept original conversation in email... tbh I think the name on this box is rather specific as it is a bi product of watching too much Frasier


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

I've also suggested MANY boxes here, that they've taken the idea from. A simple thank you would be kind, now that they're on the 4th box of one of my idea's ; k-style.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

ohhhh i loved the first k style box so thankyou from me. I did email them too and they said they would discuss it


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ohhhh i loved the first k style box so thankyou from me. I did email them too and they said they would discuss it


The first were def better than the second  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

@@cfisher I did! I was all raaageee and envy. Darn vague descriptions!

Also I was drooling at dirty gal, but hair aint catching my attention. I don't want RM mails..this is a new type of dilemma.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher I did! I was all raaageee and envy. Darn vague descriptions!
> 
> Also I was drooling at dirty gal, but hair aint catching my attention. I don't want RM mails..this is a new type of dilemma.


I REALLY do not want RM shipments, but I had to get dirty gal. The hair salon box could really go any way, so I passed. I love hair care, but they make it sounds like it's all about hair styling, and I'm the let it air dry type. 

I started spazzing out when I found it in my box, I received the orange one but I'm already hoping I can trade something else for the red one as well. I know some of the ladies on here want to trade within Europe, you should try to get your hands on one!

And I can't wait to see what we receive from Chosungah in the future. I'm loving the fact that this makes 3 Chosungah products in less than a month.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

They might restock snow white.... friday perhaps or today or tomorrow.

Sitting here waiting for my princess box


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I REALLY do not want RM shipments, but I had to get dirty gal. The hair salon box could really go any way, so I passed. I love hair care, but they make it sounds like it's all about hair styling, and I'm the let it air dry type.
> 
> I started spazzing out when I found it in my box, I received the orange one but I'm already hoping I can trade something else for the red one as well. I know some of the ladies on here want to trade within Europe, you should try to get your hands on one!
> 
> And I can't wait to see what we receive from Chosungah in the future. I'm loving the fact that this makes 3 Chosungah products in less than a month.


I knowwww...I have zero luck at RM shipping, I thought some might arrive today but nadah...my mail box is empty and cold. They are smart, pairing up the box with one that might not sell well..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ah my poor boxes. I don't fancy hair stuff too, with the 2 huge ones in the latest global.

I have got to the get dirty gal somehow...But december 4+ 3-4 weeks, I might be on a holiday somewhere. I have been trying to trade but zilch luck. Everyone wants the to keep stuff after I/others rave about it. Grr. I'll just email memebox for products to put in memeshop. I asked them for a couple, including the Evas by Marait. 

edit: spelling


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I knowwww...I have zero luck at RM shipping, I thought some might arrive today but nadah...my mail box is empty and cold. They are smart, pairing up the box with one that might not sell well..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ah my poor boxes. I don't fancy hair stuff too, with the 2 huge ones in the latest global.
> 
> I have got to the get dirty gal somehow...But december 4+ 3-4 weeks, I might be on a holiday somewhere. I have been trying to trade but zilch luck. Everyone wants the to keep stuff after I/others rave about it. Grr. I'll just email memebox for products to put in memeshop. I asked them for a couple, including the Evas by Marait.
> 
> edit: spelling


Gotta agree about hair stuff... i got so so much hair stuff.

Can you not send it to a friend or family wh will be around at christmas?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Gotta agree about hair stuff... i got so so much hair stuff.
> 
> Can you not send it to a friend or family wh will be around at christmas?


Yes I always have this problem when I am travelling/ doing internship elsewhere. I don't want to bind my friends to their home or make them pick the parcel for me in case they miss the postman (they usually do). My family will most probably not be home too at that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We move around ALOT due to Dad's line of work.

I might just pick it up at VIP price and see how it goes. Not happy with cancellation fees on paypal though.

eta: (did you guys notice this? those sharks!!!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Nope didn't notice that


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope didn't notice that


Amount received:   $1.99 USD Fee amount:   -$0.38 USD Net amount:   $1.61 USD

You have up to 60 days to refund the payment.

Just an example. It is almost $0.20 per $1 transaction!

Same for all transactions tru paypal. Memebox does lose some money too..if anything, I want to own paypal lol! Imagine benefitting from the millions of transactions per day.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

A bit cheeky


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A bit cheeky


_Very_ cheeky.

Nothing we can do about that. It's all service. Urgh.

Did you pick up any of today's, Jane? Love the diirty concept. But shippings a tad far from today. Was wishing for like 3 wow ones I can sweep up with express. Oh well.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, i got dirty as I emailed them for a dirty girl box three weeks ago


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

I got the dirty gal!  I wasn't going to until I read what Jane was envisioning for the box  - I hope they do right by her and bring her concept to fruition!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the dirty gal!  I wasn't going to until I read what Jane was envisioning for the box  - I hope they do right by her and bring her concept to fruition!


If not I might cry or set my chatterbox son on them


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

You guys got a reply that said there's gonna be some change in getting points for reviws? Lauren said we were getting an email the next week/couple weeks. Wonder what it is!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel bunbunny got a response of the review rules



Bunbunny said:


> As far as guidelines for reviews go, I know that they are requiring affiliates to provide order numbers (to prove you bought the box), as well as use _some_ of your own, original pictures, not just pictures you snatched off of their website and Google images. To quote Lauren, when I asked about copyright issues concerning using their images on my blog:
> 
> I assume this is to prove that you received the box in question (opposed to buying a box and shipping it to someone else but reviewing it for points anyway, etc).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yes I always have this problem when I am travelling/ doing internship elsewhere. I don't want to bind my friends to their home or make them pick the parcel for me in case they miss the postman (they usually do). My family will most probably not be home too at that time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We move around ALOT due to Dad's line of work.
> 
> I might just pick it up at VIP price and see how it goes. Not happy with cancellation fees on paypal though.
> 
> eta: (did you guys notice this? those sharks!!!)


Wait paypal cancellation fees . Blinkin Nora. Goes off for a read . Never cxl a box but wow.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> You guys got a reply that said there's gonna be some change in getting points for reviws? Lauren said we were getting an email the next week/couple weeks. Wonder what it is!!


Someone mentioned it in the thread. I think it is only fair since we did (not me but someone) mentioned people were stealing pics, posting lame stuff and abusing the system (sort of like the reviews before getting the boxes on Memebox.com few months back, if you ladies remembered). Not cool. They spoiled it for everyone then.

Maybe this is just a guideline to make sure;

1. We mentioned the box was bought with our money, received from giveaway or something...or an order number to the box when we send in our reviews for evaluation. 

As far as I know, memebox do not issue points for boxes given for blog review purposes.

2. Genuine photos, not stolen. At least a proper unboxing with solo photos of part/all items. 

3. Opinions. Not just copy-pasted description from the info card.

Idk. These would be pretty standard...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Wait paypal cancellation fees . Blinkin Nora. Goes off for a read . Never cxl a box but wow.


Nah, it has been there since paypal started. The company can't run on air and water. 

I suppose we do need to consider that we are losing a few pennies if we fool around and order then cancel it later. It is difficult to grab a hold of restocks, so unless someone wants a box very badly, I don't think it is wise to play with money..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

I submit my videos but do both video and blogposts... not sure I will change how I do things though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Someone mentioned it in the thread. I think it is only fair since we did (not me but someone) mentioned people were stealing pics, posting lame stuff and abusing the system (sort of like the reviews before getting the boxes on Memebox.com few months back, if you ladies remembered). Not cool. They spoiled it for everyone then.
> 
> Maybe this is just a guideline to make sure;
> 
> ...


I hope that is all that it is, cause I think most of the memebloggers I visit and like do this already (as well as myself). I do hope they aren't going to require us to be happy-happy joy-joy and perky even if we don't like a box that much

I think with the exceptions of a couple of boxes, I gave pretty good reviews for that box. Those that I didn't give a good review, I did explain why I didn't care for the box at all.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Travelers beauty kit is back in stock. Did anyone like this box?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Travelers beauty kit is back in stock. Did anyone like this box?


i didn' the amini amini products leaked and contents didn't wow me


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh,if that's all there is, then no problem for my part. I do write proper reviews anyhow ^^ Was scared it might be something else, that we wouldnt get points if we didnt like OVERLY like the box or something in that matter.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i didn' the amini amini products leaked and contents didn't wow me


Oh that sux. Ok thanks, my wallet is safe for the moment.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Travelers beauty kit is back in stock. Did anyone like this box?


it is a practical box - my products didn't leak and I did use all of the items except one. I actually looked into the ingredients of the items and that is what made it a nice box. I like Amini and the items in this box had a lovely citrus scent. Would I have liked what they had in the image at memebox instead? Yes.

It is a very low memevalue - less than 70.00 and that is with the memeprice point on the products, so it is much lower than that.

It isn't a horrid box, but I bought mine before it even was shipped out. If I had a choice to purchase it now, with so many reviews out here and unboxings, I would pass too.. I know that sounds conflicting (I stated it was a nice box and now I wouldn't purchase it) but it is a nice box - to me at least - but it is a box that I can live without as well...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Travelers beauty kit is back in stock. Did anyone like this box?


ashamably i thought it good, the pore wipes are in my locker,the face wipes in the locker, and i used the lipstick buds I've different types.the sun cream are sachets so great if caught out in the wind or sun on a walk.the shampoo well its just shampoo.the wipes are in my locker and bag, it was staple things in a black  mesh bag like i found in the pouch box,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

grrrr dhl guy said he tried to deliver... yeah right and now says he will come back later grrrrrrrr


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is a practical box - my products didn't leak and I did use all of the items except one. I actually looked into the ingredients of the items and that is what made it a nice box. I like Amini and the items in this box had a lovely citrus scent. Would I have liked what they had in the image at memebox instead? Yes.It is a very low memevalue - less than 70.00 and that is with the memeprice point on the products, so it is much lower than that.It isn't a horrid box, but I bought mine before it even was shipped out. If I had a choice to purchase it now, with so many reviews out here and unboxings, I would pass too.. I know that sounds conflicting (I stated it was a nice box and now I wouldn't purchase it) but it is a nice box - to me at least - but it is a box that I can live without as well...


Lol thanks for your input. I did like the amini soap that came in the vitamin care box. If I had extra $ to spend, maybe this box would be a nice to have, but I am really trying to be super picky about which boxes I buy since I have so many products to use now.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> grrrr dhl guy said he tried to deliver... yeah right and now says he will come back later grrrrrrrr


mine broke down my princess boxes are coming tomorrow, this has happened twice now with memeboxes being in a broken down lorry.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine broke down my princess boxes are coming tomorrow, this has happened twice now with memeboxes being in a broken down lorry.


our bells scares the living daylights out of me so i doubt he even tried. plus they normally phone when they can't deliver

for yours.... in other words they haven't enough drivers


----------



## blinded (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm getting Dirty Girl for sure, but like @@cfisher, I wish the description on Hair Salon was clearer. Shampoo, conditioner, treatments, and masks I would love but I don't want styling products and hair ties. Guess I'll just stick to one box.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> ashamably i thought it good, the pore wipes are in my locker,the face wipes in the locker, and i used the lipstick buds I've different types.the sun cream are sachets so great if caught out in the wind or sun on a walk.the shampoo well its just shampoo.the wipes are in my locker and bag, it was staple things in a black  mesh bag like i found in the pouch box,


I think wipes are useful but if the lip thing was not orange, it might sway me more. I got an orange rire lip manicure and it looks so weird on me.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

it didn't come out orange on my dark lips tbh


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to say though that when I visited my parents recently, my mom is hooked on K-drama (and she's not Korean btw lol) and she had it on tv and I noticed a lot of the actresses were sporting orange lips but it looked great on them!


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it didn't come out orange on my dark lips tbh


Oh cool, was it more pink? I wish mine came out less orange.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

more red than orange to me. I love love love orange though


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Jane George you're lucky you can pull it off! I just need to get over my orange lip hang-up. Maybe I should just wear it around the house until it feels normal to me lol.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

tbh it might like odd on me but I don't care if people think that. I like it on my lips as it is unusual.

I can't pull off light colours though as my skin is very light


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> our bells scares the living daylights out of me so i doubt he even tried. plus they normally phone when they can't deliver
> 
> for yours.... in other words they haven't enough drivers


no my driver send me i pick on the m25, he says i keep him in a job, lol, my mask has turned up finally, got placenta masks whoop whoop, now for poxy yoghurt and cafe box to arrive


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

i am hoping for my mask box too today as well as some british boxes


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no my driver send me i pick on the m25, he says i keep him in a job, lol, my mask has turned up finally, got placenta masks whoop whoop, now for poxy yoghurt and cafe box to arrive


were you the one with the thankyou note from the dhl driver saying 'thankyou for keeping me in business'


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> were you the one with the thankyou note from the dhl driver saying 'thankyou for keeping me in business'


yes he so sweet, our dpl bloke is the same , but dhl got iPhone delivery contract this year so he called at work to say my dad and son had taken phones in, but he couldn't rule out the phones would still be in box by time i got home from work lol,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes he so sweet, our dpl bloke is the same , but dhl got iPhone delivery contract this year so he called at work to say my dad and son had taken phones in, but he couldn't rule out the phones would still be in box by time i got home from work lol,


lol...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Jane George @@Lorna ljblog love my dhl bloke too. Super bubbly guy about my age. Call my name so loud the whole street could hear LOL. But he's so efficient, it motivates me to buy value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

We get different guys all the time... one couldn't even be bothered to get out of the van so phoned me to get it from him and then tried to give me the wrong parcel

Wow the royal mail parcel guy knows how to use a bell


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

we have same drivers as its a 60 mile round they have covers all kent, depending on how much they do,each day. 4am to 8pm shift or iPhone release day ,3am to midnight until all parcels delivered, DHL,


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> we have same drivers as its a 60 mile round they have covers all kent, depending on how much they do,each day. 4am to 8pm shift or iPhone release day ,3am to midnight until all parcels delivered, DHL,


That is crazy to deliver at midnight. I would be asleep and it would scare me if my doorbell rang that late, but I guess if I was waiting for an iPhone delivery I would probably be waiting up for it, LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 8, 2014)

ERG My new job is keeping me from staying up late enough to see the new boxes! 

Just dragged myself out of bed because I knew they'd be up, and I'm actually excited for the Dirty Girl box! Of course it was a MUT member suggestion! All the different and exciting ones are. If we all didn't make suggestions they would be doing Hair and Body #25 and Makeup Edition #18 by now lol

I'm still waiting on some Memepoints to be delivered to me, so unfortunately I can't get any boxes until then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

I wasn't sure about Dirty Gal, but finding out that it was requested by @@Jane George sealed the deal (plus the description sounded fun once I read it)--I hope we get more boxes created based on fan suggestions! Meme fan service yay!!!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm at the point where I'm feeling overwhelmed by product, but the new value set is calling my name so hard. Dirty Gal sounds super fun - thanks for sending Memebox that awesome suggestion, @@Jane George! Also, I've recently gotten over my irrational fear of hair products. I don't have many. The Rapunzel box looked awesome and I regret not getting it, so the timing is a little perfect on this new Hair Salon box. I think it'll be a mix of styling and hair care. I think... I think I need this set. And since it doesn't ship until early December, maybe I'll have used some of my stash by then?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

omgerd DHL are sending my boxes out, as of 10 minutes ago , checking on if van or motorcycle courier , and will get back to me, i lovvveeee DHL,


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wasn't sure about Dirty Gal, but finding out that it was requested by @@Jane George sealed the deal (plus the description sounded fun once I read it)--I hope we get more boxes created based on fan suggestions! Meme fan service yay!!!


I got it too~ (with someone's link here..)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

There are tons at the memesuggestions page. I should maybe summarize it again because people would just jump in and suggest the same ones over again. Love that they listen tho~ 

@@flushblush hehe glad that someone is liking the hair ones. Otherwise they might break them up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do feel like we need a practical box sometimes, with daily needs-- toothpaste, hair clip/band, shampoo, shower gel, body lotion etc. That would be fun if they tone down for once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 8, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I got it too~ (with someone's link here..)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There are tons at the memesuggestions page. I should maybe summarize it again because people would just jump in and suggest the same ones over again. Love that they listen tho~
> 
> @@flushblush hehe glad that someone is liking the hair ones. Otherwise they might break them up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do feel like we need a practical box sometimes, with daily needs-- toothpaste, hair clip/band, shampoo, shower gel, body lotion etc. That would be fun if they tone down for once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually bought a lot of the hair/body memeboxes in the past. Just because I was SO overwhelmed with skincare stuff for awhile, and I didn't really have a whole lot of hair and body products. 

Even though the Snow White box just came out, I missed it, and I really want a whitening/brightening box again. I think that would be the one thing I could throw down money for even if I didn't have it lol.


----------



## latte (Oct 8, 2014)

I reallyy want a Snow White box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm sad I missed it. I'm a sucker for brightening &amp; whitening stuff.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 8, 2014)

@@MissJexie

I also want a whitening/brightening box. I missed all of them, because I *thought* I don't need to be whiter, but when I see the reviews... I want themm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and they tend to be good substantial products too (essence, ampoules, etc)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 8, 2014)

Did anyone notice that they changed the rules about the "free sampling" contest on facebook?  Now you just have to be signed in to your Memebox account instead of putting your email addy out there for the whole world to see.  Now I might actually participate!

(Edited for crappy grammar!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

latte said:


> I reallyy want a Snow White box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I'm sad I missed it. I'm a sucker for brightening &amp; whitening stuff.


it may well restock soon. they often do just after shipping.

Also may restock after warehouse move.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it may well restock soon. they often do just after shipping.
> 
> Also may restock after warehouse move.


OR may be jackpot2 box


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Jackpot 2?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

I've got a question about the Chosungah products that have made recent appearances in boxes: Memebox lists the brand as "originalraw," both in the shop and on the info cards. There's nothing on the product labels that say Chosungah, at least not in English. How can you tell that they're by Chosungah? If not for you forum gurus, I probably would never have known - I'm not that familiar with the brand, though.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I actually bought a lot of the hair/body memeboxes in the past. Just because I was SO overwhelmed with skincare stuff for awhile, and I didn't really have a whole lot of hair and body products.
> 
> Even though the Snow White box just came out, I missed it, and I really want a whitening/brightening box again. I think that would be the one thing I could throw down money for even if I didn't have it lol.


That is quite true...some things we don't need when they are available, and then when they are all sold out, we feel like we want them. Case and point, Jeju box. I thought sales were slow, now I feel like it is better than some of the newer ones. Don't like waiting for boxes.. sobs. Just happy that memebox aint a monthly thing. It would be devastating to miss one and wait an entire month or two, plus RM shipping urgh.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

was it this thread or spoiler thread we spoke about the mayu masks, i have a photo from one of the uk girls


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've got a question about the Chosungah products that have made recent appearances in boxes: Memebox lists the brand as "originalraw," both in the shop and on the info cards. There's nothing on the product labels that say Chosungah, at least not in English. How can you tell that they're by Chosungah? If not for you forum gurus, I probably would never have known - I'm not that familiar with the brand, though.


I stalk newer brands like a hawk and I love fancy packaging, so I kinda label them in my brain and keep wishing hard for it to appear. And it did!  :wub:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Did anyone notice that they changed the rules about the "free sampling" contest on facebook?  Now you just have to be signed in to your Memebox account instead of putting your email addy out there for the whole world to see.  Now I might actually participate!
> 
> (Edited for crappy grammar!)


They probably read my comment I posted here about it yesterday, LOL


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

picture of the mayu masks ,


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've got a question about the Chosungah products that have made recent appearances in boxes: Memebox lists the brand as "originalraw," both in the shop and on the info cards. There's nothing on the product labels that say Chosungah, at least not in English. How can you tell that they're by Chosungah? If not for you forum gurus, I probably would never have known - I'm not that familiar with the brand, though.


I don't know about the Chosungah, but I did notice on the 2 products that were in the Dermocosmetics 2 box. They were listed as being Kangskin brand but both products said Bioen on them. In the shop the pictures show Kangskin. Don't know if they are the same company or not but that kind of bothers me as It make me feel like they are fakes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

at least you can't doubt what is in it


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> picture of the mayu masks ,


hahaha - they went there!! I was curious (and it was me that asked what was on it) if they were going to put a horse on it and they did...lol


----------



## yunii (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it may well restock soon. they often do just after shipping.
> 
> Also may restock after warehouse move.


Sadly they always restock while I am asleep


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

my princess boxes are here 

my shampoo lid was loose , a little leakage, nothing major though


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not getting either box today although I want the Dirty Gal box but don't want RM shipping.

I have 3 boxes that left Korea 12 days ago and have still not shown up to NYC yet.

I know it has been mentioned about creating our own value sets which would be nice, but Memespies if you are listening, perhaps give us a VIP code next month to choose any 2 boxes that we could get express shipping on and make it usable more than once! I would be all over that. I'll even pay the $6.99 per box if they would bundle them and ship them all express.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Mine shows as on hold... i bet the box will come tomorrow. nevermind having a good day as I get to be a dirty girl in dec/jan :lol: and gbbo final is on tonight


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 8, 2014)

Tempted by the Dirty Gal box but only because what is being said on here... Not sure if the actual box will be as good as people hopes it to be..


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 8, 2014)

Expedited shipping is so unknown to me. Got my Cafe + Lipstick boxes today, had NO idea what it was going to be in the slightest until I opened them.

The best part? I got _all of the colours I wanted_ out of the options available for the Lipstick box. It's a Mememiracle, Charlie Brown! Not bad given that I cancelled this box earlier in a fit and only got it because of the Cafe Box attached to it.

&lt;3 After a round of brutal midterms, this is exactly what I needed.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

I just received my Caco Brightening Mask and it expires 20150315 which is in about 5 months...Hmmm is this why it was on sale?


----------



## had706 (Oct 8, 2014)

I would love both boxes today but forcing myself to take a buying memebreak as Christmas is coming up and I have product overload. Guess I will just have to make due with the ahem (25


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

wow, i am only on 12 until end of nov


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I just received my Caco Brightening Mask and it expires 20150315 which is in about 5 months...Hmmm is this why it was on sale?


I've received a lot of stuff that is about to expire too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got the Babyface gel eyeliner from Wakeup Makeup box and its already dried out.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've received a lot of stuff that is about to expire too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got the Babyface gel eyeliner from Wakeup Makeup box and its already dried out.


Oh no, is there any way to salvage it by using a little saline solution or something?

I guess I'm slapping this cacao mask on my face today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 8, 2014)

There's no way my cacao mask is gone by that time either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, let's enjoy it while we can @@sayswhoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 8, 2014)

Update to my issue: 

I asked why my box was randomly cancelled, and she replied that someone ELSE had requested a cancellation, and CS had my order pulled up on the computer and cancelled mine instead of theirs.  *facepalm*

She said that someone in another department is "attempting to reverse the cancellation" -- not sure what that means? The money has already been returned to my debit card (bank account) and I don't feel like they could just authorize another visa transaction.

The money for the Paypal order has definitely gone through to Memebox, but still no word on what happened to the order that money should be attached to.  I'd like to work it out on the Memebox end if possible -- my backup plan is to call paypal to cancel the transaction, but if Memebox has some record of the order or way of tracking it down, I think it would confuse them MORE to see the funds cancelled by paypal.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 8, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I just received my Caco Brightening Mask and it expires 20150315 which is in about 5 months...Hmmm is this why it was on sale?


oh no, I got two for $30 - just shipped out yesterday!!!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 8, 2014)

You guys I officially have all the Meme points I'm supposed to have, I am so happy and off to buy the footcare box! AND they are letting me have my VIP points until the 22nd (even though I'm gonna use them immediately) even though I only asked for them to let me have then for 24 hours, so I am really pleased with them for that too.

Again,than you all for listening to me complain over the past week.  I really appreciated having somewhere to go vent.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> There's no way my cacao mask is gone by that time either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, let's enjoy it while we can @@sayswhoo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cheers to that @Theblondeangel.  Although I just used it and I don't think I'll have any problem using up my tub within 5 months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Kdlane said:


> oh no, I got two for $30 - just shipped out yesterday!!!


Uh oh, maybe you can use it on other body parts as well, like as a foot mask perhaps?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

I am still not a vip so might email again but my boxes have arrived and I am very happy with them even if I got a slight leak too. At least it smells nice though.

Gotta love being a sticky mess when I review though


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 8, 2014)

I wish we could make our own express shipping bundles, I would buy so much more boxes. Especially now, since it's holiday season and I'm afraid standard shipping will take ages and might even get lost in the holiday rush.  =/


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 8, 2014)

Has anyone ever ordered from WishTrend before? I've been trying to track down more of the Vita shampoo from the Sweet Shop box and that's the only place I can find it. Was curious about how long it takes to ship, etc.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've got a question about the Chosungah products that have made recent appearances in boxes: Memebox lists the brand as "originalraw," both in the shop and on the info cards. There's nothing on the product labels that say Chosungah, at least not in English. How can you tell that they're by Chosungah? If not for you forum gurus, I probably would never have known - I'm not that familiar with the brand, though.


Yeah, it's kind of confusing, but Original Raw is just a sub-brand for Chosungah22. I have no doubt about the authenticity of the items (I saw this alluded to outside of this forum)--the OR stuff in our boxes is mostly discontinued (available on KoreaDepart or Meme-K for discounted prices). I'm psyched to be getting such nice stuff--the really amazing brands that I dig discontinue stuff like crazy, so these aren't necessarily meh products. Yay!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am still not a vip so might email again but my boxes have arrived and I am very happy with them even if I got a slight leak too. At least it smells nice though.
> 
> Gotta love being a sticky mess when I review though


Was it a originalraw/Chosungah product that leaked? Mine did, but only a little - my first Memeproduct leak. Stickiness caught on camera! Wait, that sounded wrong...


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, it's kind of confusing, but Original Raw is just a sub-brand for Chosungah22. I have no doubt about the authenticity of the items (I saw this alluded to outside of this forum)--the OR stuff in our boxes is mostly discontinued (available on KoreaDepart or Meme-K for discounted prices). I'm psyched to be getting such nice stuff--the really amazing brands that I dig discontinue stuff like crazy, so these aren't necessarily meh products. Yay!


Oh yeah, I have no doubt about the authenticity of Memeproducts, either! Just couldn't for the life of me figure out how you guys knew it was Chosungah - I understand completely now (and I'm totally psyched to have some!).

ETA: Did it seem like I alluded to that elsewhere? If so, I apologize - that was not my intent.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from WishTrend before? I've been trying to track down more of the Vita shampoo from the Sweet Shop box and that's the only place I can find it. Was curious about how long it takes to ship, etc.


I'm technically an affiliate and they have a sweet referral program (but I'm not active atm)--so find someone who has a referral code and get $5 off your order. I see that Berries in the Snow often talks about WishTrend, so check out her blog reviews of their stuff--she will have the coupon code. She does frequent, complete reviews of products, so it's just generally a good blog to check out.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

no my l'cret hair color keeper got me all sticky :lol:


----------



## yunii (Oct 8, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from WishTrend before? I've been trying to track down more of the Vita shampoo from the Sweet Shop box and that's the only place I can find it. Was curious about how long it takes to ship, etc.


I only ordered from them once and it took like half a month for it to arrive.

Order Date: August 17th
Shipment tracking email received Date: August 21st
Order arrival Date: September 2nd
 
Everything in my order did arrive not broken (which I was very surprised) because the box that holds all the items was very beaten up. There was holes in the box and the box is kinda soak (from I don't know what, and I don't want to know what).


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I don't know about the Chosungah, but I did notice on the 2 products that were in the Dermocosmetics 2 box. They were listed as being Kangskin brand but both products said Bioen on them. In the shop the pictures show Kangskin. Don't know if they are the same company or not but that kind of bothers me as It make me feel like they are fakes.


Those products are a weird case. They're made by a company that seems to only make products (which could be very good) to only be sold for export. The weird Bioen/Kangskin labeling set me off. Kangskin is a famous dermatology clinic in SK, but they don't have a skincare line (unlike LJH). I still have no idea what was going on with that mess, but the products can't be fake because Kangskin skincare does not exist in Korea, from what I can see. Dermo 2 was ridiculous.
I see that Meme-K recently released a Dermocosmetics box and it contained a bunch of legit, nice items from companies like Bioderma and Avene. AND the box promotional image before it was unboxed showed those two items--and they ended up being in the box when it was shipped 6 October. So the idea that any image can be used for the mystery box promotional photo does not seem to be the case in Korea. That needs to not happen again in the global shop. (stern dad voice)


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm technically an affiliate and they have a sweet referral program (but I'm not active atm)--so find someone who has a referral code and get $5 off your order. I see that Berries in the Snow often talks about WishTrend, so check out her blog reviews of their stuff--she will have the coupon code. She does frequent, complete reviews of products, so it's just generally a good blog to check out.


Thanks a ton for that!

Ahahah DANGIT I just realized all that was for nothing because it's not in stock. Cry.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

got the Dirty Gal since its a fan request with $5 off coupon so I pretty much saved up $11 for it but RM only tho.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

I wish they would do Reference Deals already!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

reference deals?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I wish they would do Reference Deals already!


Do you mean rewards for referrals? They do have an affiliates program: http://us.memebox.com/affiliates/


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

Oops sorry I mean referral deals for affiliates where you get memepoints from ordering from REF DEALS from affiliates. I wanna buy boxes that I can get memepoints from.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Oh yeah, I have no doubt about the authenticity of Memeproducts, either! Just couldn't for the life of me figure out how you guys knew it was Chosungah - I understand completely now (and I'm totally psyched to have some!).
> 
> ETA: Did it seem like I alluded to that elsewhere? If so, I apologize - that was not my intent.


Oh no no no! Lol I was trying to make it clear that nobody here was suggesting that at all! Hahahah no worries


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah I miss those referrel deals too


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah I miss those referrel deals too


I wish they would do it for the current boxes like the Seoulites, Memebox Empties, Tea Tree, Etude oz those ones I will buy with REF DEALS.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 8, 2014)

Did you see that K-style 4 gives you 5 memepoints if you buy it by itself or in a bundle by 9/10? Maybe it was mentioned but I didn't notice a post.

*In celebration of Korean Alphabet Day, you'll get $5 store credit towards your next purchase with every K-Style 4 and associated Value Sets. Offers end Oct. 9th 12AM.*

I didn't expect this but I managed to use my 20% off $200 code... This may mean no more boxes for me for this year! lol

I wanted the new boxes (thank you for suggesting the dirty girl box!!! I love the idea!). And then I said let's buy also the OMG 4 and the foot therapy. But then I started thinking of the discounts/offers, so I got:

dirty gal + hair salon bundle

- OMG4 and K-style 4 bundle

- foot therapy + while you were sleeping bundle

- super lucky box 11

How on earth am I going to finish all these products?!?! lol!!!

I made the calculations, the total was $205, $50 discount and 5 memepoints with the k-style,

 boxes for $21.50 each including shipping, out of which 6 are express shipping... I am proud of myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

While trying to find the best combination of boxes, I really wished I could mix and match the boxes and make my own bundles... I agree with the ladies saying that it would have been nice if we could do it...

A note for memebox: include hair treatments and hair masks in the hair salon box!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Did you see that K-style 4 gives you 5 memepoints if you buy it by itself or in a bundle by 9/10? Maybe it was mentioned but I didn't notice a post.
> 
> *In celebration of Korean Alphabet Day, you'll get $5 store credit towards your next purchase with every K-Style 4 and associated Value Sets. Offers end Oct. 9th 12AM.*
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wow, spending spree lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Did you see that K-style 4 gives you 5 memepoints if you buy it by itself or in a bundle by 9/10? Maybe it was mentioned but I didn't notice a post.
> 
> *In celebration of Korean Alphabet Day, you'll get $5 store credit towards your next purchase with every K-Style 4 and associated Value Sets. Offers end Oct. 9th 12AM.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

my sleeping beauty and repunzel box reviews are up on the videa thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Alex Z. Those are some good boxes there! I envy youuuuu~~ And your expedited shippinngggg  :hehe:  I feel like picking up Kstyle now that you have mentioned it..but it is likely to be filled with makeup (dread for me).

I'm sad for missing out on KMW2... was harvesting money somehow when it got sold out.  :scared:

@@feedurpassion sounds like a good idea! ref deals or secret deals please come back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 8, 2014)

Did they end VIP pricing for the new boxes early??? The email I got says for 24 hours only but they are full price now.....boo!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 8, 2014)

this boob mask from my mask box is quite comfy, it also seems to be warming my boobs, nd yes i posted a pic on instagram ,can't have memebox making out we don't review the products properly can we,


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 8, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Did they end VIP pricing for the new boxes early??? The email I got says for 24 hours only but they are full price now.....boo!!!


They should really change that cause under 24h they say it's good until noon, so I think they really mean 12 hours lol.

Btw, did anyone else ever have packaging issues with Memebox? I got my princesses boxes yesterday and an item from one of the boxes is broken. It's a tube product and the packaging in the back is falling apart. I'm not sure if I should email them about it because idk how they can fix it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

oh no, not more collabs

just seen the first ones website.... no thankyou.

She is also a clothing guru not a beauty one from what I can work out....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Did they end VIP pricing for the new boxes early??? The email I got says for 24 hours only but they are full price now.....boo!!!


read the fine print - I think they don't know what they are doing - but I can say they have never left VIP pricing up that long (24 hours).   

*Vamp up your beauty with VIP-only offers! Get up to $9 off on our HOT new boxes only until Oct. 8th 12PM! Shop now before this exlusive deal comes to an end!*


----------



## flushblush (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> read the fine print - I think they don't know what they are doing - but I can say they have never left VIP pricing up that long (24 hours).
> 
> *Vamp up your beauty with VIP-only offers! Get up to $9 off on our HOT new boxes only until Oct. 8th 12PM! Shop now before this exlusive deal comes to an end!*


They should proooobably also specify the time zone, considering the fact that this is Memebox ~Global~. I know it's likely PST, but not everyone knows that.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh no, not more collabs
> 
> just seen the first ones website.... no thankyou.
> 
> She is also a clothing guru not a beauty one from what I can work out....


she did some beauty vids too. 

link to her vid

Idk, but I think she might do better than people who don't know anything about Korean makeup *cough*. 9 products! Seems like half might be makeup. But as always, I'm glad we get the preview option before purchasing.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

I wonder if these YouTubers get the email from Memebox asking if they want to do a collab box, and they think to themselves "why in the world is this Memebox company contacting me about a Korean beauty box?"


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh no, not more collabs
> 
> just seen the first ones website.... no thankyou.
> 
> She is also a clothing guru not a beauty one from what I can work out....


Where did you see this collab?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Where did you see this collab?


affiliate mail... there are three this month


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've got a question about the Chosungah products that have made recent appearances in boxes: Memebox lists the brand as "originalraw," both in the shop and on the info cards. There's nothing on the product labels that say Chosungah, at least not in English. How can you tell that they're by Chosungah? If not for you forum gurus, I probably would never have known - I'm not that familiar with the brand, though.


The Original Law is a line by Chosungah. To be honest I didn't look at the info card much, but I did notice even in the Memeshop the only listed it as "Original Raw" rather than Chosungah, even for items that aren't even part of the "OriginalRaw" line, which is a skincare line (they currently have some makeup listed as being from OriginalRaw as well). 

I won't even pretend to understand this, especially since Chosungah is such a high end brand that a lot of people love. I really think it's just an error of sorts on Memebox's part, and I have seen them doing something similar in the shop where they list something by the name of the line instead of the actual brand name.

@@LoveSkinCare I really think that's just an error on Memebox's part, they do seem to put the "line" name on their shop items instead of the brand name. And in regards to some products not having the actual brand name on them, I've seen this a fair bit with Korean skincare, usually the higher end department store level brands, like Chosungah and such. Since those items/brands aren't usually readily available in stores and online, and are usually sold by the company and it's locations, I think that they most likely just don't think it's necessary to print their brand name, and instead just put the line name. I wouldn't worry about Memebox carrying fakes, especially from such high end brands.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

Have you seen her video here she doesnt wear too much make up she doesnt use any skin care she said this on this video so how is she gonna do a memebox collab?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from WishTrend before? I've been trying to track down more of the Vita shampoo from the Sweet Shop box and that's the only place I can find it. Was curious about how long it takes to ship, etc.


I have based on some of the girls here recommending them. Placed my order on 8/9 and received it on 9/3, so definitely not quick, but if you create an account I believe they email you a discount code and I remember not paying for shipping so it seemed worth the wait for me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Have you seen her video here she doesnt wear too much make up she doesnt use any skin care she said this on this video so how is she gonna do a memebox collab?


huh

well, I don't know what too much make up is - as she is not sporting the no-makeup look in that video.

I don't know.  Sometimes,  the things people will say on the internet.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 8, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*,if u watch the video she says that she doesn't wear foundation because it makes her break out and doesn't wear eye makeup everyday because it's a hassle but she doesn't have any memebox videos so i was wondering how memebox picked her to do a collab.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> huh
> 
> well, I don't know what too much make up is - as she is not sporting the no-makeup look in that video.
> 
> I don't know.  Sometimes,  the things people will say on the internet.


I am really disappointed by this but I will see what the content of the box is then make a decision of I should buy it or not. And come to think that video was just this semptember thats here most recent video.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

I love how in the email they made it sound like these 3 new collab boxes are the reason we're supposed to be so excited about October with Memebox.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, did anyone notice the Vagabond Youth collab box is said to have a retail value of $180, with 9 full sized products, and costs the standard $23?

I wonder if anything good will be in it, or if it's just going to be several Hope Girl products valued at $20+ and a nail polish or two.

I am curious to see if these collab boxes are an improvement, or has Memebox still not learned their lesson?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Original Law is a line by Chosungah. To be honest I didn't look at the info card much, but I did notice even in the Memeshop the only listed it as "Original Raw" rather than Chosungah, even for items that aren't even part of the "OriginalRaw" line, which is a skincare line (they currently have some makeup listed as being from OriginalRaw as well).


I think it's because the Memebox info cards are formatted according to what is written on the packaging. Exactly. If you ever compare the two, if the product name on the package is in all capitals, so is the text on the info card. They probably hand over the box to the person who writes up the cards and they just copy everything the way it is on the box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I think it's because the Memebox info cards are formatted according to what is written on the packaging. Exactly. If you ever compare the two, if the product name on the package is in all capitals, so is the text on the info card. They probably hand over the box to the person who writes up the cards and they just copy everything the way it is on the box.


I rarely read the cards much (except to see what a product is meant to be used as if it's not an obvious thing), so I only noticed bits and pieces.

But that definitely would explain a lot.

Although, it does seem so strange to me that there's only "OriginalRaw" listed on the Memeshop, I assume whoever entered one of the OriginalRaw products just kept adding the other items under the same "brand." I sort of hope they eventually start listing things as Chosungah, because selfishly I just really want Chosungah to think it's worth it to continue to put their items into these boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As @ mentioned, these items being discontinued definitely has nothing to do with a lack of quality, so I just want more Chosungah. I don't care if it's out of season.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I love how in the email they made it sound like these 3 new collab boxes are the reason we're supposed to be so excited about October with Memebox.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


If it has 7 Hope Girl mascaras in it, I will be happy.  Then the other two things can be whatever she wants...

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If it has 7 Hope Girl mascaras in it, I will be happy.  Then the other two things can be whatever she wants...
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahah, you're just collecting those mascaras aren't you?

It's funny, that's the one thing I've heard good reviews about, but it doesn't seem like they include it in any recent boxes, but Hope Girl is still included in soo many boxes!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If it has 7 Hope Girl mascaras in it, I will be happy.  Then the other two things can be whatever she wants...
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What do you like so much about that mascara?

I have one somewhere, but haven't tried it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 8, 2014)

HI, my Meme-friends.

I've missed you for several days.. My mom passed away.. It was not unexpected but still something sad all of us daughters will experience if we live long enough.. Please give your mother a call or a visit and tell her you love her, for me. That's all the consolation I want or need. I called my mother every day for all the time that we've been separated by a continent and I have no regrets. She understood that it was necessary for me to be with the family I've created and the house of which I am the mistress.

On to other things, OK?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered a box which does NOT show up in the Memebox " sold out" editions or the " Superbox" sold out editions and has not shipped but it was THERE and I ordered it and my order still stands. Can anyone tell me if this has happened before? The box is simply called " Rose Edition" and it is NOT one of the scentboxes ( I received those a long time ago).

If you look at the sold out Value Sets, you can see it sold out but previously bundled with several other boxes. 

I bought the set: My Dessert Box + Rose Edition  + Hair and Body 4 Spa Edition.

It seems strange that the box has disappeared from the " Sold Out" section of the single boxes because it was available as a single box also.

Jane, congrats on your box idea being put into production.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered it ASAP, and never doubted it was your idea although I was not able to read here at the time.

Sad that Memebox is catering to non- Memebox collaborators for their highly- advertised boxes. This trend needs to STOP..

*Can one of you bloggers with a high readership not put together a Meme-priced type of box and present this to them in a video as proof of your love of the products and also your understanding of what Memebox subscribers want? If Memebox won't come to you, then go to Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
A one- off purchase by a K- pop fan or totally random blogger is not going to build Memebox loyalty ( no offense to K- pop fans of course).*

ALL my shipped Memeboxes are stuck in RM hell, probably because of the holiday somewhere. I'm waiting on about 10 boxes which are somewhere between Korea and here. I can go to Instagram and see the photos and it's like having my face pressed up against the candy store window with no way into the store. LOL.

It's good to be back home.. and to know that the cycle of living goes on.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If it has 7 Hope Girl mascaras in it, I will be happy.  Then the other two things can be whatever she wants...
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know everyone complains about receiving tons of this mascara but I RARELY order a makeup box so I haven't even received one yet even though I'm dying to try it. I also wear very little makeup but powder and mascara so this is something I'm always looking to trade for and no one ever has it....so I'm with you girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What do you like so much about that mascara?
> 
> I have one somewhere, but haven't tried it.


I *love* it!!  I really like a natural look with my lashes.  Mine are pretty short to begin with, too.  But the 140 SuperLash is seriously magic to my eyes.  It makes long, separated lashes, it NEVER smudges, never flakes and it comes off super easily in "tubes".

And when I say it doesn't smudge, I mean it does NOT smudge.  I can wear it to bed and not have even a flake out of place anywhere when I wake up.  Not that I'm recommending wearing makeup to bed but I get lazy sometimes.  I always will wear mascara even if I don't do up my whole face.

Dig it out and try it!  Maybe other mascaras are as good, I don't know.  What I do know is that it's better than my 2 kinds of Clinique mascara that I've been using for years, as well as all the little samples I've been trying since I started this whole beauty box thing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I did notice your absence, and was desperately hoping it wasn't a sign of bad news. I truly am sorry to hear about your mother, I hope you at least had the opportunity to spend some time with her before her passing. 

I actually purchased the Rose Edition as part of a bundle as well. I wonder if it disappearing means that it's going to be restocked shortly? They recently did some restocks and announced them on their Facebook, and oddly enough they didn't seem to show up in the Sold Out section as being available, so perhaps they've just changed the format for restocks? 

This collab thing is getting out of control. They sent an email about 3 new collabs this month, and started it by saying this month will be epic. They have something on their Facebook about how October is going to be amazing, and now I fear these silly collabs are a huge part of that. I was actually excited that they would do something great this month. I really thought this collab thing was going to slow down after the CutiePie disaster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will they never learn?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought the Lisa Pullano collab box was pretty good.  The CutiePie not so much.

I don't mind collab boxes but I do wish that they were with Kbeauty fans.  I'm actually really curious to see what a fashion blogger will ended up choosing for a Kbeautybox.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 8, 2014)

Ummm, I think they must be shipping quite afew boxes ahead of schedule to clear out their warehouse before the move, because I just got not one, but two calls from DHL with different tracking numbers! I wonder what in the heck I'm getting tomorrow?! Smart move on Memebox's part though...they avoid upsetting customers with shipping delays and they reduce the weight they have to move. Win-win!


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie so sorry for your loss...hugs to you. I'm going to call my mom now.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ummm, I think they must be shipping quite afew boxes ahead of schedule to clear out their warehouse before the move, because I just got not one, but two calls from DHL with different tracking numbers! I wonder what in the heck I'm getting tomorrow?! Smart move on Memebox's part though...they avoid upsetting customers with shipping delays and they reduce the weight they have to move. Win-win!


Yay, maybe one of them is My Cute Wishlist 3 as that is supposed to ship this Friday.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 8, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ummm, I think they must be shipping quite afew boxes ahead of schedule to clear out their warehouse before the move, because I just got not one, but two calls from DHL with different tracking numbers! I wonder what in the heck I'm getting tomorrow?! Smart move on Memebox's part though...they avoid upsetting customers with shipping delays and they reduce the weight they have to move. Win-win!


Ooh, what are you expecting that ships soonish? I'm expecting Blackheads/Just Gellin that is supposed to ship the 21st, and I haven't had any notifications. So maybe Head To Toe, Halloween, and maybe K-Style/OMG/Cute Wishlist 3 are already shipped?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 8, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Ooh, what are you expecting that ships soonish? I'm expecting Blackheads/Just Gellin that is supposed to ship the 21st, and I haven't had any notifications. So maybe Head To Toe, Halloween, and maybe K-Style/OMG/Cute Wishlist 3 are already shipped?


Ummm, I'm expecting all of the above and then some! I think you are probably right about H2T/Halloween &amp; Kstyle/OMG/Cute3. Those should be the next to ship and I bought both value sets. The only other thing the second package could be is a recent Memeshop order, if they decided to send it Express for some bizarre reason.

@@GirlyGirlie, I am so sorry for your loss. It hurts me enough to live so far away from my Mom, so I can only imagine how difficult this must be. (HUGS)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 8, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Have you seen her video here she doesnt wear too much make up she doesnt use any skin care she said this on this video so how is she gonna do a memebox collab?


As a MUA and skin care lover I can not, in good concience, support anything this woman says or does. My skin is crawling and I don't want her box.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 8, 2014)

> When I wash my face I obviously don't want to take it off, so what I've been doing lately is putting a makeup wipe on my eyes, laying down for 5 minutes, letting it soak in and when I take it off all the makeup is gone





> [...] makeup wipes tend to sting my eyes so much [...]





> [this makeup wipe I am promoting] still stings a little bit but I think it's just because I'm rubbing it


*No*


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

I would want this youtube'r to collaborate a box - I found her when I was looking for more info on the tonymoly bcdation - her handle is  MakeupbyDamee

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV_0fwd8KQY

I think she is very personable and she review k-beauty products and has done looks - I like her autumn look video (it is in korean too!)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> *No*


Oh my goodness.

It's like that CutiePie video.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> *No*









where do they find these bloggers?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> where do they find these bloggers?????????????????????????????????????????????????????


So, this is the California person they were so thrilled about in their October excitement post on Facebook?

Er, she doesn't even come across as being a skincare or makeup blogger in the videos I browsed? I feel like I'm missing something here.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 8, 2014)

In fairness to her, I think she has a nice taste in lipsticks, even though she only really likes reds. I feel her though, it's my best colour too). I just picked up the same Revlon balm stains she shows in the first half of the video, and it's fantastic.

Here's another video where she talks about a Korean product haul. Mostly Etude House, but also some Lioele, Holika2, Tony Moly.

I really like her fashion sense and I think she's really cute. I wish I had the confidence to pull off some of her outfits.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Well, it's definitely a start to see someone that has purchased Korean cosmetics in the past!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie My condolences


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would want this youtube'r to collaborate a box - I found her when I was looking for more info on the tonymoly bcdation - her handle is  MakeupbyDamee
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV_0fwd8KQY
> 
> I think she is very personable and she review k-beauty products and has done looks - I like her autumn look video (it is in korean too!)


Wow, she's great!!! I actually want to try that foundation now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 8, 2014)

I just watched her, that is, the Revolution chick's " September Favorites" YT. 

IMO, there's either hyperactivity or substance abuse going on. NO ONE talks that much, that fast naturally.

The Cheetos cravings thing was also gross and weird.

Lastly, IF she's doing those generic pathetic surveys for money, then she'd probably lend her name to a Memebox for $20. I'm sorry but if this is a true representation of K- culture, then I don't want ANY part of her or it. 

AND she uses no facial products or facial makeup. 
Her box will be nail polish, lip colors in the peach tones, and brown metallic eye shadows. BLECH.

*The girl Biancardi posted has very nice manners, diction, and cares about her face. SHE would be an excellent representative for Memebox!! I had watched some of her videos previously.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

BTW, I just saw a comparison chart of those 2 Tony Moly foundations today on a K- buy site. Not sure which one.

*Thanks, everyone, for the condolences. My mother's " spirit" for living left 5 years ago when my dad died. She's not wanted any part of life since then... I believe she was glad to go to him, according to her belief of heaven as a Christian. *


----------



## Robinssa (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree that the Hope Girl 140 mascara is amazing. It's better than Benefit They're Real. I am about to order more, first thing I will have purchased after receiving from Memebox besides masks.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 8, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wow, she's great!!! I actually want to try that foundation now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agree I love her.  Too bad she 'only' has 7000 followers... I'm betting that's nowhere near enough for Memebox to take note.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just watched her " September Favorites" YT.
> 
> IMO, there's either hyperactivity or substance abuse going on. NO ONE talks that much, that fast naturally.
> 
> ...


I've met a couple of girls that do the whole Youtube thing, they talk perfectly normal in real life, but speak like that when they do videos. I think it could just be something she does for videos, although I do agree, I don't understand the appeal and it definitely comes across as hyperactive. 

It's funny, the long rant about cheetos and her raving about those little bags, and the long speech about making money online with surveys, were the two things that I felt stood out in that video. If someone told me she was being paid by that survey company or by whatever company makes Cheetos, I'd believe it. 

If I watched that video, the last thing I would even ponder is that she's a skincare or makeup blogger (or fashion blogger).

I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt and say this...Maybe it's just a really bad video to represent her and what she does. But that box is going to have to be able to stand on its own for it to sell well, outside of any fans that girl may have. 

And I can't imagine anyone from here (or current Memeboxers) buying that box based on her personality/video selection/her inevitable unboxing video.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Agree I love her.  Too bad she 'only' has 7000 followers... *I'm betting that's nowhere near enough for Memebox to take note.*



And that is Memebox and our loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did email them with her v-blog link, mentioning what a good fit she would be for them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, so sorry about your mom, I kept meaning to DM you this week to see how things were going. Noticed you hadn't been on for a week plus. Hope your keeping your spirits up, retail therapy maybe?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Have you seen her video here she doesnt wear too much make up she doesnt use any skin care she said this on this video so how is she gonna do a memebox collab?


Whoa, she's kind of annoying, okay, IMO, REALLY annoying. She made me anxious listening to her.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whoa, she's kind of annoying, okay, IMO, REALLY annoying. She made me anxious listening to her. OMG HOT CHEETOS GUYYSSSS!
> 
> Why does memebox work with someone who doesn't appear to care about skin care or makeup? I mean, the makeup wipe thing? Wow. Girl, it takes 30 seconds to swipe makeup remover on your eyes. Anyway...


I always try to avoid insulting the actual blogger. (ETA: This wasn't in reference to what you said, I just meant that I'm trying to be awfully polite, and it's hard because that video REALLY annoyed me.)

But between CutiePie and this gal, I'm sort of losing faith in Memebox as a whole.

I'll never be able to keep a straight face when someone says "Cheetos" again.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whoa, she's kind of annoying, okay, IMO, REALLY annoying. She made me anxious listening to her. OMG HOT CHEETOS GUYYSSSS!
> 
> Why does memebox work with someone who doesn't appear to care about skin care or makeup? I mean, the makeup wipe thing? Wow. Girl, it takes 30 seconds to swipe makeup remover on your eyes. Anyway...





Krystyn Lowe said:


> Whoa, she's kind of annoying, okay, IMO, REALLY annoying. She made me anxious listening to her. OMG HOT CHEETOS GUYYSSSS!
> 
> Why does memebox work with someone who doesn't appear to care about skin care or makeup? I mean, the makeup wipe thing? Wow. Girl, it takes 30 seconds to swipe makeup remover on your eyes. Anyway...


Probably because she has 150,000 subscribers.. unfortunately its not about the quality, but the quantity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 8, 2014)

She's just a college freshman or sophomore, right? That's not unusual behaviour for a person her age, IMO. Especially for YouTube videos where even the 30 year old vloggers act like they had six coffees before recording.

I feel kind of bad for ragging on her now, I've watched more of her videos (the look-book style ones are actually quite nice) and went through her instagram and she's really just a regular college girl who likes to buy clothes and happens to be irresponsible with her skin care routine. But that doesn't make her a bad person. In the end, it's Memebox's fault if the box ends up being bad, because it's likely that they're the ones who scouted her than for the other way around.

And hey, stop smack talking Cheetos. They are delicious. Garbage that is going to send me to an early grave, but _delicious_.

(I'm going to bet she'll have a nice laugh at all of us if the box ends up being amazing.)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

I feel like that hot cheetos clip is similar to the clips that end up being edited into those absolutely absurd autotune videos (Bed Intruder, anyone?)

I'm not sure she's a good fit for Memebox....But she sure could sell Hot Cheetos.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 8, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I don't think you were ragging on her in any way, honestly. And I don't have anything against her personally.

I do hate when people act like hyped up for videos, and I don't think it's really even an age thing, I see a lot of women doing it on Youtube and the likes. I guess it's a personal preference thing, but I think it just makes them seem like they're trying far too hard. I don't get it, but I'm sure other people enjoy it. 

And I don't have anything against her personally. From what I saw of her videos though...I just don't see why she should be doing a collab for a skincare/makeup box. It doesn't fit, at all. And that is definitely on Memebox.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 8, 2014)

Someone mentioned that if they use your box suggestion, you should get the box they create based on your idea for free. I would LOVE that! I'm still hoping (but not expecting) a box full of toners for different needs (when you breakout, when you want extra moisture, when you want collagen, etc.). If they did that, and got the idea from me on Facebook, I'd adore receiving a free box because depending on when they release it, I may or may not be able to buy one. I've bought more than enough for this month already. I'm glad I'm not attracted to either the hair box or the dirty box. In fact, I have a mask where I kind of like it, but I hate to actually use it because it feels sticky and hard to wash off. I hate putting something on my face that is sticky. Mud is ok now and then, but not sticky. Yeck!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for the day when a MUT girl gets Memebox' ear and gets a collaboration box!   With all our reviews pouring in, surely they can find someone of us!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 9, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm waiting for the day when a MUT girl gets Memebox' ear and gets a collaboration box!   With all our reviews pouring in, surely they can find someone of us!


I know their first collab box was with a blogger, but it seems like they are obsessed with youtubers, unfortunately. Especially when it comes to collab boxes. I think they need to realize that the collabs are not all about numbers of views. Someone could get 200,000 views on a video about their hairstyle, but that doesn't mean that they'll be able to sell a collab box of K-Beauty products to that many people, or any people at all, really. A middle-of-the-road blogger that gets 4,000 views per day, that knows their k-beauty could sell more boxes than that person. Unfortunately, most companies, not just Memebox, don't always take that into account.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no my driver send me i pick on the m25, he says i keep him in a job, lol, my mask has turned up finally, got placenta masks whoop whoop, now for poxy yoghurt and cafe box to arrive





Jane George said:


> i am hoping for my mask box too today as well as some british boxes


My mask box isn't even in the US yet. Sigh...

Btw, I think I may have to throw in the towel for the night. Made it through page 1212 but 1215 seems daunting. My mom is keeping me busy with keeping her busy. I've lost most of my computer time this week. But, it is for a good reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> My mask box isn't even in the US yet. Sigh...
> 
> Btw, I think I may have to throw in the towel for the night. Made it through page 1212 but 1215 seems daunting. My mom is keeping me busy with keeping her busy. I've lost most of my computer time this week. But, it is for a good reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My Mask box is still floating around in the abyss as well. It's driving me nuts because I'm super excited to get it and it's taking FOREVER  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> My mask box isn't even in the US yet. Sigh...
> 
> Btw, I think I may have to throw in the towel for the night. Made it through page 1212 but 1215 seems daunting. My mom is keeping me busy with keeping her busy. I've lost most of my computer time this week. But, it is for a good reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh now I realized I have several pages to read and scan. This collab talk is the thang!

I have yet to see both my cafe and #15, hopefully before Friday. I've got one coming via DHL though!! Happy times... 

and btw, I wonder if tmr we'll have new 72 hour sales. Excited!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> And that is Memebox and our loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I did email them with her v-blog link, mentioning what a good fit she would be for them.


I was watching some unboxings earlier today and I believe they have this girl's videos featured in several on the Memebox site.. which should indicate that they already know about her. 

*Dear MemeSpies- QUALITY over QUANTITY any day, OK?*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I was watching some unboxings earlier today and I believe they have this girl's videos featured in several on the Memebox site.. which should indicate that they already know about her.
> 
> *Dear MemeSpies- QUALITY over QUANTITY any day, OK?*


Yes, Memespies. Please use your power for good and focus on the bold message above. 

With them putting a $180 value for the box, and most of the collab boxes being much lower, part of me wonders if they added stuff last minute to bring the value up because of the recent collab disasters. I'm curious to see what these 9 full sized items are. That's $20 each on average, so I'm hoping there's a few good items in there.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 9, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie, you have my deepest condolences. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 9, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie

I'm so sorry about your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 9, 2014)

While I agree that Memebox doesn't really makes smart choices in picking out collab partners,

but I think by selling collab boxes unboxed is pretty fair of them.

Those who are interested in some of the items might buy it. Or someone new to memebox who just wants to try a box without the long wait (ready to ship).

At least I can avoid buying the box I didn't want. If it was a mystery box and I bought it (because of all the promotion) I would have been disappointed.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

Honestly, I don't think they sell them "unboxed" as a favor to us. I think they really only do that because "fans" of those collaborators probably would expect to see the items before making a purchase. I don't think they'd just buy a Memebox with no clue what it was. And I doubt those fans would spend the time to figure out what Memebox is.


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 9, 2014)

unboxing video of the all about brows superbox is in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

Morning after . DONOT USE the mask box boob mask if you have little boobs


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

Goes off to dig out the slimming patches from earlier boxes


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Morning after . DONOT USE the mask box boob mask if you have little boobs mine have gone I mean really gone yes they are firm but is it permanent only bought new bras last month . Uploaded new pic to Instagram . Please send me a boob or too to fill bra for today please .


@@Lorna ljblog do you want some of mine.... I have some to spare

@@GirlyGirlie I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

After spending £200 on new underwear I'm back online ordering . Send boob fillers or something the bra I wore yesterday was so nice today I can get my fist inside with my boob


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

Wait

You mean...Those mask things actually "firm" them?

I never took any of that stuff seriously. ...I never imagined the results could actually be noticeable. 

(But I definitely don't think it could be permanent!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I wonder how many CPM boxes there are left?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wonder how many CPM boxes there are left?


4746 maybe , a free gift can't sell them,


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> 4746 maybe , a free gift can't sell them,


Hasn't it been about a week since they offered that deal?

I wonder what their next trick will be to try to sell those boxes.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wonder how many CPM boxes there are left?


100+ CPM

36 CPM+Back to School

28 CPM+Lisa P

12 CPM+Oil and Trouble

8 CPM+Halloween

sold out CPM+Yogurt

sold out CPM+Brows

Slowly/surely, this shall pass.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> 100+ CPM
> 
> 36 CPM+Back to School
> 
> ...


Thats too much eclectic ways to sell the box (badumtsss). I do think the sales are at a plateau phase and is slowly dwindling. Hmmm maybe pair it up with Xmas box and it will soar?



Lorna ljblog said:


> After spending £200 on new underwear I'm back online ordering . Send boob fillers or something the bra I wore yesterday was so nice today I can get my fist inside with my boobyes I wanted firm boobs but not to lose them


oh Lorna, you are one courageous soul! I had to scrutinize twice to see what the pictures were...but thanks for sharing!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I would say they should bounce bk soon... but that sounds sooo wrong

The CPM boxes will probably end up free with purchase in secret deals or as a free with shop bundles as the 'from nature' one was done like that as was another, herbal i think?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would say they should bounce bk soon... but that sounds sooo wrong
> 
> The CPM boxes will probably end up free with purchase in secret deals or as a free with shop bundles as the 'from nature' one was done like that as was another, herbal i think?


boink boink! :X

Maybe, or they can up it to deluxe collab (=3-in-one bundle) with lucky draw coupons? Would anyone buy that though? I don't think the boxes are that bad, it is just too much to sell, unlike previous nakedboxes. Those were flying because they were only a handful.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 9, 2014)

Part of me feels like Memebox wouldn't give away the collab box or try to do anything too extreme, where it was obvious to everyone that they were struggling. Like with the bonus gift, they made it seem like this amazingly generous offer. 

Part of me wonders if they'll just eventually pull it and break the items up into other boxes, perhaps even on Meme-K (like with the nail polishes, it seems), just to try to save face a bit.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 9, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> She's just a college freshman or sophomore, right? That's not unusual behaviour for a person her age, IMO. Especially for YouTube videos where even the 30 year old vloggers act like they had six coffees before recording.
> 
> I feel kind of bad for ragging on her now, I've watched more of her videos (the look-book style ones are actually quite nice) and went through her instagram and she's really just a regular college girl who likes to buy clothes and happens to be irresponsible with her skin care routine. But that doesn't make her a bad person. In the end, it's Memebox's fault if the box ends up being bad, because it's likely that they're the ones who scouted her than for the other way around.
> 
> ...


I don't think you were having a dig at her but let's be serious, this is a YouTube personality who Memebox are collaborating with to curate a BEAUTY BOX. Anyone who knows anything about good skincare is aware that placing a makeup wipe over your eyes for 5 minutes is just shit for your skin. I don't care if it has 9 items in it, I don't care about the value. In this case, for me, it is about the principle. I don't want Memebox to curate boxes with bloggers/vloggers who are away with the fairies/know nothing about Korean skincare/aren't even beauty bloggers.

The folks behind Memebox aren't stupid, if they were they wouldn't have come this far. I will support a service that I think is worth the money but I won't support a box like this because I honestly feel it is below Memebox.


----------



## blinded (Oct 9, 2014)

My mask box should be delivered today! I was going to use the boob masks as a joke, but now I'm kinda excited about it. I can definitely handle losing a few inches off them, even if it's just a temporary break.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm so sorry for your loss...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 9, 2014)

On another note; I'm not sure if anyone remembers but last week I mentioned that Memebox sent me an email about going on their mailing list for a free box to review on my blog.. I thought it was a generic thing but regardless (and just in case) I replied with my details never expecting to hear anything back, another member of the forums joked that I would receive a nail box and I laughed and laughed and laughed.

Well today they sent me an email with a tracking number letting me know that they are sending me best of K-beauty! I'm shocked that they felt I was worthy of receiving a box for review and also feel quite humbled, I know it's just a small thing but my goodness it really perked up my day!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 9, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi ladies!!

I need some help. My friend is going to Japan and Korea in about 2 weeks and she said she would help me get some items if I gave her a list. so of course i jumped right on that!

but then i thought....what should i put on the list??

Please PLEASE list your MUST HAVES!

I wanted to try some stuff from Re:cipe, Innisfree, and any other brands..(having brain fart due to so much studying for exams)

Also, i'll be asking her to help me pick up a couple of those CURE peeling gels from Japan from a recommendation from a fellow MUTer here (sorry, i forget who)

Any recommendations would be MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I need some help. My friend is going to Japan and Korea in about 2 weeks and she said she would help me get some items if I gave her a list. so of course i jumped right on that!
> 
> ...


Have her get a CD of the best songs of Kan. When I went to Japan in the mid 90's, someone gave me one of his CD's. It is just pop, but I do like it. I can pick up a word or two here and there, but of course, overall I don't know what the lyrics are. Still enjoy listening to it. Wish I knew where it was now. Too many moves since the 90's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and tell her she should go to Matsumoto Castle and also Nara Deer Park if she has the time. But she should be prepared to get head butted by the deer if they even suspect she has food, lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 9, 2014)

This weekend is the Thanksgiving long weekend, so I think I'm going to have a mask extravaganza night. I can do feet, hands, neck, boobs, face, eyes and hair. I also have some point pads I can stick on any other part I think needs one. Cover myself in plastic baggies and wet paper and relax in front of a guilty pleasure movie. Perhaps I'll wait until my daughter and husband go to bed so I don't scare them though.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Have her get a CD of the best songs of Kan. When I went to Japan in the mid 90's, someone gave me one of his CD's. It is just pop, but I do like it. I can pick up a word or two here and there, but of course, overall I don't know what the lyrics are. Still enjoy listening to it. Wish I knew where it was now. Too many moves since the 90's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, and tell her she should go to Matsumoto Castle and also Nara Deer Park if she has the time. But she should be prepared to get head butted by the deer if they even suspect she has food, lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nara deer park sounds soo cool! Now i REALLY wish i were going! 

haha okay! Thank you for the suggestions!!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I need some help. My friend is going to Japan and Korea in about 2 weeks and she said she would help me get some items if I gave her a list. so of course i jumped right on that!
> 
> ...


I love the Kiss Me waterproof eyeliners and mascara from Japan. Especially the mascara. It is pretty hard to take off except with its special remover.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 9, 2014)

@@princesskelly There's this thread you can comb through, there are quite a few great products here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133974-holy-grail-memebox-products/


----------



## Fae (Oct 9, 2014)

I just got my Earth &amp; Sea restock! I really love the items! So happy that I was able to get it! ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

@@princesskelly, I've talked tons about the CURE peeling gel, it's the best thing ever! My favorite products from Korea besides that must be;
*Etude House wonder pore freshner* - Best toner I've tried and keep going back to it. It's amazing, even for dry skin like mine.
*Skinfood Black sugar mask wash off* - Amazing sugar scrub for the face. You can leave it on as a mask and rinse of after 15min, or just use it as a scrub. Mix in some water if you dont like the "corn" feel of the scrub, and its super gentle.
*Skinfood Rice mask wash off* - moisturizing and brightening mask by Skinfood. Used this for 4 years in total now. Such a nice mask.
*Softymo Kose Cleansing oil *(yellow one) - hands down, best cleansing oil there is. Takes off ANYTHING and doesnt leave a greasy feeling or anything, just baby soft skin.
*Missha Starting Treatment essence* - dupe for iope bio conditiong essence/sk11. I haven't tried sk11's essence, but this is lovely. Helps balance the skin and give nutrition.
*Holika Holika Jewel eyeliners* (in all the colors you like) - I got the gold, platinum and pink one. Use  them almost daily. Esp the platinum one for the inner corner. These are waterproof, smudgeproof - takes a good remover to get them of!
*Lioele Beyond The solution bb cream* - one of my all time fav bb creams. It has a semi-dewy finish, gives medoum-full coverage and is very moisturizing. I try others all the time, but this is my holy grail - mother of all the other bb creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Etude House Lipsticks* - They're wonderfu, not super long-lasting, but I personally love them. Cheap, pigmented (not the sweet recipe line however) and pretty moisturizing.
*Etude House Cookie Blushe*r - Esp the color Grapefruit Jelly. They're super pretty and stays on throughout the day.
*Etude House Rosy Tint - 08 After blossom* - This is a deep berry shade that's super flattering for alot of skintones. I love it for this season. It stays put forever!!
*Mizon Snail Repair Line -* Including the ampoule, foam cleanser, and the repairing gel. The foam cleanser is very rich, foams up super nicely and cleanses well. It's only 50ml but you only use not even a peanut amount a time. The ampoule is what got me first into the whole ampoule thingy. It truly works wonders for my dry skin with moisturizing and balancing the skin. The gel cream is good to use either alone as a moisturizer, or as I would do beneath my moisturizing cream. 
*Fairydrops Mascara* - They're all wonderful, but the pink one is my fav. Length and volume like no others. I can't praise it enough!
*Tonymoly Backstage Gel Liner* - The best korean gel liner I've tried, and it beats pretty much every other liner too. Coal black and stays on entire day. But I hate the brush it comes with xD

There's tons more, but these are my absolute favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

And ofc, the Innisfree volcanic clay mask. It's a godsend!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

Memebox have sorted my vip status and given me my points yay


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Memebox have sorted my vip status and given me my points yay


Did you get your email with the codes? I emailed them asking for it but they just closed the request after giving me the VIP points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

nope, no codes but I have some on other account atm so didn't ask


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I love the Kiss Me waterproof eyeliners and mascara from Japan. Especially the mascara. It is pretty hard to take off except with its special remover.


YAY! I will def add these on as well! THANKS!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> @@princesskelly There's this thread you can comb through, there are quite a few great products here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133974-holy-grail-memebox-products/


got it! i will take a look! THanks so much!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone know a good Memebox product that tightens pores? I just started noticing my pores getting larger... I don't know why? I could hardly ever see my pores before - but this is the first time, and it's really bugging me!! Maybe old age is starting to kick in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> @@princesskelly, I've talked tons about the CURE peeling gel, it's the best thing ever! My favorite products from Korea besides that must be;
> 
> *Etude House wonder pore freshner* - Best toner I've tried and keep going back to it. It's amazing, even for dry skin like mine.
> 
> ...


YES! OMG!! it was you who recommended the cure peeling gel! that of course i HAVE to get now because of your rec lol

Thank you so much!! i will add these onto the list.. my poor friend.. haha


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> And ofc, the Innisfree volcanic clay mask. It's a godsend!


oh yes! this is already on my list! =]


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 9, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> While I agree that Memebox doesn't really makes smart choices in picking out collab partners,
> 
> but I think by selling collab boxes unboxed is pretty fair of them.
> 
> ...


I think they should go with Miss Panda, she's a great Youtuber who has done a lot of Memebox videos.



However, she is just starting out and she doesn't have a big following as of yet. But, she is super smart and non annoying!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Morning after . DONOT USE the mask box boob mask if you have little boobs


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> YES! OMG!! it was you who recommended the cure peeling gel! that of course i HAVE to get now because of your rec lol
> 
> Thank you so much!! i will add these onto the list.. my poor friend.. haha


Hope you will love it as much as I do  :wub:   :wub: It's the best thing I've ever bought for my skin!

Hahaha, that's what friends are for!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

I got a Memebox scrub box sent to me for free today. i was super bummed I didn't get this in the first place, so super happy now! The box looks amazing..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

i got the all about eyes and I really love it


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Hope you will love it as much as I do  :wub:   :wub: It's the best thing I've ever bought for my skin!
> 
> Hahaha, that's what friends are for!


I remember there was talk of two different types of the mask.

do you know what were the differences so i can tell her get me the right one?

HAHA i should just pay for her to check in a whole luggage just for me haha


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I remember there was talk of two different types of the mask.
> 
> do you know what were the differences so i can tell her get me the right one?
> 
> HAHA i should just pay for her to check in a whole luggage just for me haha


The Innisfree clay mask yea? It has a normal one and a super one. I've only tried the normal one, but I've heard the super is better for oily skin? Correct me if I'm wrong someone!

Just ask her to bring less stuff, hahaha xD


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

nvm this post i did a double


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The Innisfree clay mask yea? It has a normal one and a super one. I've only tried the normal one, but I've heard the super is better for oily skin? Correct me if I'm wrong someone!
> 
> Just ask her to bring less stuff, hahaha xD


oh right! i remember now!

i should just get one of each.. my boyfriend can use the super one hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HAHAHA "yes. just bring 1 shirt and 1 pants...you can buy the rest there"


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> oh right! i remember now!
> 
> i should just get one of each.. my boyfriend can use the super one hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> HAHAHA "yes. just bring 1 shirt and 1 pants...you can buy the rest there"


Yea, that would be good for him! My ex bf used to borrow my clay mask and pore strips all the time. They do like skincare, but hate to admit it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea, that would be good for him! My ex bf used to borrow my clay mask and pore strips all the time. They do like skincare, but hate to admit it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My ex husband does the same thing. He won't admit he have a skincare routine. However, he finds me to order his "skincare" routine stuff because he just won't go and buy them himself.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea, that would be good for him! My ex bf used to borrow my clay mask and pore strips all the time. They do like skincare, but hate to admit it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





yunii said:


> My ex husband does the same thing. He won't admit he have a skincare routine. He still find me to order his "skincare" routine stuff because he just won't go and buy them himself.


hahaha i "make" my boyfriend do his skin care routine in the mornings and at night haha


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> My ex husband does the same thing. He won't admit he have a skincare routine. However, he finds me to order his "skincare" routine stuff because he just won't go and buy them himself.


XD

I did the exact same thing. I had to order him haircare too. Otherwise he took my Redken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> hahaha i "make" my boyfriend do his skin care routine in the mornings and at night haha


you're awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 9, 2014)

I keep trying to get my husband to use some of my products. So far the only product I've convinced him to use is the aloe moisture mist. He'll spray it on his arms if they've gotten a lot of welding burn that day. I think he uses it himself because he got tired of me sneaking up on him and spraying him.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I have to admit I don't bother with the hubby.

I bought him some products just after xmas last year as he asked for some so I got them and he doesn't use them.

After almost ten years of marriage though I learn to pick my battles and if mr grumpy can't be bothered to stop wrinkles at 43 I can't be bothered with him.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> XD
> 
> I did the exact same thing. I had to order him haircare too. Otherwise he took my Redken  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHA he's very into his hair.. there no need to help him out with that.. except i do go with him to Ulta so it doesnt look like hes there by himself and he uses my coupons more than i do! 



Theblondeangel said:


> you're awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


:lol: haha i try. i try to tell him its for the long run! and that he'll thank me when hes 80 and looking like 40! haha



blinded said:


> I keep trying to get my husband to use some of my products. So far the only product I've convinced him to use is the aloe moisture mist. He'll spray it on his arms if they've gotten a lot of welding burn that day. I think he uses it himself because he got tired of me sneaking up on him and spraying him.


hahahaha! im just imagining you sneaking up on him and spraying his arms and him being like  &lt;_&lt;  there she goes again haha


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit I don't bother with the hubby.
> 
> I bought him some products just after xmas last year as he asked for some so I got them and he doesn't use them.
> 
> After almost ten years of marriage though I learn to pick my battles and if mr grumpy can't be bothered to stop wrinkles at 43 I can't be bothered with him.


its hard.. not all guys will be into it and will fight it with everything theyve got haha

my friend JUST got her husband into pore strips cuz he liked to see how much gunk he was able to pull out.. HAHA


----------



## yunii (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit I don't bother with the hubby.
> 
> I bought him some products just after xmas last year as he asked for some so I got them and he doesn't use them.
> 
> After almost ten years of marriage though I learn to pick my battles and if mr grumpy can't be bothered to stop wrinkles at 43 I can't be bothered with him.


Baby steps... and when you look like 20 plus years younger than him.. he will have to start caring for his skin.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> Baby steps... and when you look like 20 plus years younger than him.. he will have to start caring for his skin.


lol I am already 11 years younger than him.... going another ten will be odd


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

Sooo another lady item in head to toe box see Instagram . But oh my love the Halloween box


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

why? I would not use that.... look leave that area alone and if you have issues go see a doc


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm on instagram and can't find it?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 9, 2014)

Stop sending stuff for the "intimate area"!! Ugh!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 9, 2014)

8th picture under the #memebox hashtag @@flushblush

Edit: on Jane's link it's the 10th.  Maybe in the time since I posted my comment two more pics went up haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

https://instagr.in/t/memebox tenth pic


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

plus you get an allergy to an ingredient down there and it could get nasty

on other news... blooming booby thing from my mask box won't stay put


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks @@tiedyedlifestyle and @@Jane George! Ha ha ha "feminine secret"


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 9, 2014)

So is it a douche or a crotch perfume?  I'm at work so I won't be googling lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

it literally is head to toe... but personally I wanted from belly button to mid thigh to be left out

oh come on you know you want to google it

It says secret cleanser... the mind boggles


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 9, 2014)

Yay for more Elizavecca products but NOOO on products for down there.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not sure if I am happy or sad about this box at the moment, since I did order this box..


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 9, 2014)

Is there a spoiler for the halloween box? Except from the bulgarian rose product, the head to toe is better than I thought, no nail polish there!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

I just got home and got my Head 2 Toe &amp; Halloween boxes if you guys want full spoilers?!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got home and got my Head 2 Toe &amp; Halloween boxes if you guys want full spoilers?!


please. can I get cards too lol


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got home and got my Head 2 Toe &amp; Halloween boxes if you guys want full spoilers?!


YES PLEASE!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got home and got my Head 2 Toe &amp; Halloween boxes if you guys want full spoilers?!


Yes please!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

Okie dokie...coming up soon in Memebox Spoilers!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 9, 2014)

Definitive YES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just got home and got my Head 2 Toe &amp; Halloween boxes if you guys want full spoilers?!


You are the BEST!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

cheers


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

I have it on excellent authority (my gyno) that fragranced items are NOT great for your ladyparts, btw. Unless you love yeast infections. Just sayin.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

just had a reply to my survey points the mask ones just been put in my account ,so might be worth checking your ladies,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have it on excellent authority (my gyno) that fragranced items are NOT great for your ladyparts, btw. Unless you love yeast infections. Just sayin.


tbh you should't put anything down there unless prescribed by a doctor

No points in my account for mask surveys


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just had a reply to my survey points the mask ones just been put in my account ,so might be worth checking your ladies,


I had to email them today, and within LITERALLY 3 mins, Jill emailed me back to say that the 1 point was added to my account =]


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I am on the naughty list as it takes ages to get responses


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 9, 2014)

yes 1 point but it was more than one point for the masks, so they are ignoring those oct 1st points i presume then, 

i also emailed to ask why my melted cheese cream still hadn't been shipped ,no answer yet,


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just had a reply to my survey points the mask ones just been put in my account ,so might be worth checking your ladies,


 Nada for me, guess I'll have to email. *whines, stamps feet*



Jane George said:


> tbh you should't put anything down there unless prescribed by a doctor
> 
> No points in my account for mask surveys


That's true. My doctor recommends warm water only.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

I did multiple surveys but can't remember how many i am owed


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yes 1 point but it was more than one point for the masks, so they are ignoring those oct 1st points i presume then,
> 
> i also emailed to ask why my melted cheese cream still hadn't been shipped ,no answer yet,


it was?! 

wasn't it the points for the Sally's Lip Mask? 

I thought i remember seeing only 1 point for the survey?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> it was?!
> 
> wasn't it the points for the Sally's Lip Mask?
> 
> I thought i remember seeing only 1 point for the survey?


There were several Sally's Box surveys sent out depending on which boxes you ordered. I got surveys for the Lip Mask (Cute Wishlist) and the Hand Mask (Floral Scentbox).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: Those were worth 1 point each.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> There were several Sally's Box surveys sent out depending on which boxes you ordered. I got surveys for the Lip Mask (Cute Wishlist) and the Hand Mask (Floral Scentbox).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Those were worth 1 point each.


OH okay!

I got the one for the Lip mask as well.


----------



## engawa (Oct 9, 2014)

Memebox CS just totally amazed me! :wub:  They sent me 12 points for an issue I had with a lost package (check out my post in Memebox issues).


----------



## raindrop (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh my you guys, I finally broke down.  I've had a blog for just over a year, but I've used it for mostly posting lifestyle and DIY stuff.  Memebox finally broke me down for my first real beauty blog post.  Now how do I get them to give me my points?  lol!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

You can't actually advertise your blog in the thread, only in your signature


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 9, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Oh my you guys, I finally broke down.  I've had a blog for just over a year, but I've used it for mostly posting lifestyle and DIY stuff.  Memebox finally broke me down for my first real beauty blog post.  Now how do I get them to give me my points?  lol!
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> My Blog!


I am wondering the same thing I sent them an email last weekend of my 3 blog unboxing reviews no reply yet for memepoints.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 9, 2014)

i just checked my tracking for global #15 and its been stuck in LA since October 3rd!!! its been there for nearly a week?!  :blink2:   :angry:


----------



## raindrop (Oct 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You can't actually advertise your blog in the thread, only in your signature


Yeah, I know that, but I can mention it, can't I?  Not sure why it showed up twice, but it's all in place now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 9, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i just checked my tracking for global #15 and its been stuck in LA since October 3rd!!! its been there for nearly a week?!  :blink2:   :angry:


My Mask Box hasn't even made it onto American shores yet, and it was shipped Sept 26. Ugh, come on already! RM sux; hope your #15 is dislodged from LA's clutches very soon!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2014)

I think my cafe box will get to me before my yogurt box - even though it shipped out later.  Cafe just hit the NY shores, whereas who knows where the yogurt is...that is okay - I am not wow'd by the yogurt box.  I can wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

it was just odd showing up in message


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 9, 2014)

did any of you ladies submitted your blog unboxing reviews recently for memepoints? I haven't have a reply yet.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 9, 2014)

Sigh--I started writing a historical context explanation for Memebox about why Western consumers don't really want to see ladyparts products in their beauty boxes. Like, you know things are bad when you need to invoke Soviet culture theorists on the upper body vs. lower body. Basically...I'm trying to find an airtight way to argue that Memebox needs to stay out of my ladyparts unless they're secretly a kpop boyband member.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Sigh--I started writing a historical context explanation for Memebox about why Western consumers don't really want to see ladyparts products in their beauty boxes. Like, you know things are bad when you need to invoke Soviet culture theorists on the upper body vs. lower body. Basically...I'm trying to find an airtight way to argue that Memebox needs to stay out of my ladyparts unless they're secretly a kpop boyband member.


lol so funny. can i rquest even if they are to stay away from mine.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> did any of you ladies submitted your blog unboxing reviews recently for memepoints? I haven't have a reply yet.


Yes, I did on Oct 1st and received my points on the 7th.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Sigh--I started writing a historical context explanation for Memebox about why Western consumers don't really want to see ladyparts products in their beauty boxes. Like, you know things are bad when you need to invoke Soviet culture theorists on the upper body vs. lower body. Basically...I'm trying to find an airtight way to argue that Memebox needs to stay out of my ladyparts unless they're secretly a kpop boyband member.


Apparently there was more than one item in the Head to Toe box that this would apply to....



Spoiler



I was reading the description on the Milky Dress foot essence tube a little more closely, and apparently it is also meant to be used on the groin?! 



I think they need to reconsider the name of this box, lol.


----------



## rubelet (Oct 9, 2014)

My mask box arrived today. Korea to Toronto. So I would figure any boxes that haven't shown up at their usual points of entry are still probably waiting with customs. I assume they all shipped out of Korea on the same day.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh, if anyone was wondering about the two DHL deliveries that I was notified of last night, the second one was actually my Memeshop order with the Blithe Green Tea Patting Water.  I was so hoping it was my Cute/OMG/Kstyle3 bundle!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Apparently there was more than one item in the Head to Toe box that this would apply to....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious!

Warning: I can't hold back the raunchy puns any longer people.....

Perhaps they should rename the Head to Toe box



Spoiler



Head to Twat

or

Head to Head....



Sorry if I offended anyone. If so don't click on the spoiler.......


----------



## Andi B (Oct 9, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Warning: I can't hold back the raunchy puns any longer people.....
> 
> ...


Oh, God that was exactly what I wanted to say!!!!  Like x1,000!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 9, 2014)

I grabbed the LJH Tea Tree Essence + Propolis Ampoule + Mask value set in the US Memeshop so fast I think I cracked my neck in the process. That was some violent shopping.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I grabbed the LJH Tea Tree Essence + Propolis Ampoule + Mask value set in the US Memeshop so fast I think I cracked my neck in the process. That was some violent shopping.


THIS.

Brilliant.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 9, 2014)

How do I submit a review?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yes, I did on Oct 1st and received my points on the 7th.


How many memepoints do they give?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I grabbed the LJH Tea Tree Essence + Propolis Ampoule + Mask value set in the US Memeshop so fast I think I cracked my neck in the process. That was some violent shopping


what is the propolis ampoule for?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 9, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> How many memepoints do they give?


3 points per post, got 12 meme points this run.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 3 points per post, got 12 meme points this run.


It only counts for unboxing review right?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

Uhm, did anyone else get the tracking info for Cute Wishlist 3? It looks like it shipped from the California warehouse?

_Hi Rachel,

We are sending you the tracking number for your order 100034703._

_Product name:  #61 My Cute Wishlist 3 
Tracking number:  XXXXX_

_Shipping method: USPS Priority Mail
Shipping date:  10/09/2014_

_Shipping address:_

_All products are dispatched from our USA warehouse and arrive in 3 to 5 days. _

Was this just a generic message and it says USA but actually ships from Korea? I'm so confused because I've never received this kind of tracking e-mail from them before. They usually just have the order # and the tracking number and I have to search to find which box it correlates to lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 10, 2014)

No, but I'd pee my pants with excitement if my boxes started coming Priority Mail   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I didn't order MCW #3, so maybe someone else can actually be helpful.)


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> It only counts for unboxing review right?


Yea, per box, post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> what is the propolis ampoule for?


Moisture. It's basically this liquid gold moisture bomb made by bees to keep their hives all cozy and flexible. I mix it into my face cream to reward my face for not walking away from me in disgust when I make a mistake on my winged eyeliner.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm, did anyone else get the tracking info for Cute Wishlist 3? It looks like it shipped from the California warehouse?
> 
> _Hi Rachel,_
> 
> ...


ohhhh whaaatt???? Well, they are moving the operations center in Korea right now, so there's a chance that it's legit!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm, did anyone else get the tracking info for Cute Wishlist 3? It looks like it shipped from the California warehouse?
> 
> _Hi Rachel,_
> 
> ...


I got the same message for my Luckybox 8 restock


----------



## raindrop (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm, did anyone else get the tracking info for Cute Wishlist 3? It looks like it shipped from the California warehouse?
> 
> _Hi Rachel,We are sending you the tracking number for your order 100034703._
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that would be amazing. But I thought MCW 3 shipped on the 15th? At least my bundle does.

ETA: ah, I see the single ships earlier. I will never get a box that isn't spoiled first, I swear!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie I was JUST about to post about this. I received a similar email for two restocks I just purchased (Zero Cosmetics and #8), which I really don't believe could possibly be shipped from the US warehouse (since these boxes were previously shipped from the Korea location). So I'm really wondering if this is an issue. It also issued me an RM thing (but wouldn't they upgrade the two boxes if they were shipped together?) 

I don't know what is happening. But has anyone received an actual tracking number for USPS? Because I just can't imagine them shipping old boxes from their San Francisco location?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi courtney, 

We are sending you the tracking number for your order 100049263.

Product name:  #8 
Product name:  #14 Zero Cosmetics 
Tracking number:  RM411153459KR

Shipping method: USPS Priority Mail 
Shipping date:  10/09/2014

All products are dispatched from our USA warehouse and arrive in 3 to 5 days. 

....I don't know what to think, honestly. But I didn't order anything from the USA Exclusives, so...Who knows?


----------



## dressupthedog (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Uhm, did anyone else get the tracking info for Cute Wishlist 3? It looks like it shipped from the California warehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my tracking info, but mine is Registered Mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it shipped out early though. The date I had written down was October 10, but it was shipped on the 8th.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

What do you guys think of the luckybox 10 and super luckybox 11? I not sure which to get?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

My RM is legit (and shows on the order page), so it does appear to just be some sort of error in their email.

A lot of people are going to be awfully disappointed!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My RM is legit (and shows on the order page), so it does appear to just be some sort of error in their email.
> 
> A lot of people are going to be awfully disappointed!


haha ohhh boy!

Yea I didn't really think that it was shipping from the US, but I read and re-read the e-mail and was so confused by it! It was also a slightly different shipping/tracking notification than usual so I found it a bit odd.

They should start doing US exclusive boxes that while anyone could buy them, they would ship from the US and arrive faster than the boxes shipped from Korea. I'd be all over that LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha ohhh boy!
> 
> Yea I didn't really think that it was shipping from the US, but I read and re-read the e-mail and was so confused by it! It was also a slightly different shipping/tracking notification than usual so I found it a bit odd.
> 
> They should start doing US exclusive boxes that while anyone could buy them, they would ship from the US and arrive faster than the boxes shipped from Korea. I'd be all over that LOL


When I first read it all I could think "Well, that's a pretty big woops on their part" but when I saw the other parts about being shipped from the US Warehouse I was a bit confused, and honestly thought for some reason they have boxes there. Had it been a newer box and not an older one, I may have actually thought it had shipped from the US Warehouse.

I think most of the ladies on here won't take it too seriously, but I do feel bad for new customers that don't know better. 

Not as bad as I feel for the lovely L ladies at customer service though, imagine how many nasty emails they'll be receiving when people don't get their boxes by Monday. Yikes! 

Honestly, I really wish they would do something else in the US Warehouse as well. It seems so silly to have this tiny little USA Exclusives section and that's it. I wonder what they're planning to do in the future, because I doubt they're paying San Francisco prices for the USA Exclusives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2014)

I Got 2 different shipping notification emails for the same box (cute3) that also confused me about where it was shipped from. And it's shipped 2days early. Not complaining


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> My Mask Box hasn't even made it onto American shores yet, and it was shipped Sept 26. Ugh, come on already! RM sux; hope your #15 is dislodged from LA's clutches very soon!


It's rediculous! (sorry for the late response..I got off work and went to my dads birthday dinner)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

ok DHL have 3 parcels for me today , and yoghurt has finally returned to uk and that arrives finally today after going back on vacation to korea for a week, now i know halloween and head to to is one but the others ? maybe cute /omg/kstyle/ god off to check spread sheet for my boxes


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> ok DHL have 3 parcels for me today , and yoghurt has finally returned to uk and that arrives finally today after going back on vacation to korea for a week, now i know halloween and head to to is one but the others ? maybe cute /omg/kstyle/ god off to check spread sheet for my boxes


I'm really anxious for the Cute Wishlist/OMG/K Style 3 value set, I'd love for it to be that.

Head to Toe and Halloween started arriving for people yesterday.

I wonder what the third one is?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really anxious for the Cute Wishlist/OMG/K Style 3 value set, I'd love for it to be that.
> 
> Head to Toe and Halloween started arriving for people yesterday.
> 
> I wonder what the third one is?


omg it my 3 melted cheese creams ,omg, i emailed yesterday as was concerned a month later no tracking, so excited for my cream.hallaluja


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> omg it my 3 melted cheese creams ,omg, i emailed yesterday as was concerned a month later no tracking, so excited for my cream.hallaluja


They sent them all separately?! Wow, they must have paid a fortune for shipping!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They sent them all separately?! Wow, they must have paid a fortune for shipping!


no cream is in one box then halloween and top to toe with the secret u know what in another box and then another box, then yoghurt coming back to me again by royal mail ,after its holiday back to korea last week


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 10, 2014)

No new boxes today?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no cream is in one box then halloween and top to toe with the secret u know what in another box and then another box, then yoghurt coming back to me again by royal mail ,after its holiday back to korea last week


Ohhhhh.

I wonder if the third box is the OMG/Cute/K Style

@@Paulina PS I keep checking for new releases, sometimes they're a bit late (and I think they may be sending out a newsletter today with information on that contest stuff). But if they don't release them soon, they may not have any coming out today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

new boxes in value don't wow me will have a coffee and relook but i think i will pass

http://us.memebox.com/value-sets


----------



## theori3 (Oct 10, 2014)

The updated Green Food Cosmetics image looks a whole lot like the Whole Foods logo...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

They don't wow me either. Cleanse and Tone could be good, but I think that will be around a while, I'll wait.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They don't wow me either. Cleanse and Tone could be good, but I think that will be around a while, I'll wait.


So do I.

A few people have told me for months they wanted more toners in the box (and a few even emailed them about the lack of them in the box). I knew the toner only box would never happen, but this seems like a decent compromise for those that really wanted multiple toners.

But I just don't see it selling very well. I don't see that many people wanting a box with cleansers and toners only. ...And don't they include tons of cleansers already?

Not really thrilled with the other two boxes either. Blah.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So do I.
> 
> A few people have told me for months they wanted more toners in the box (and a few even emailed them about the lack of them in the box). I knew the toner only box would never happen, but this seems like a decent compromise for those that really wanted multiple toners.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wanted toners, but the description for that box just makes me think of oil cleansers and makeup remover. I might also be a little irked that we still don't have holiday boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yeah I wanted toners, but the description for that box just makes me think of oil cleansers and makeup remover. I might also be a little irked that we still don't have holiday boxes.


Honestly, we get SO MANY cleansers, I feel like there' will be like 1 or maybe 2 toners. And I don't think a lot of people want a bunch more cleansers. Plus, so many of the cleansers we've received (and haven't yet received, but are by the same brands that are included in recent boxes...Such as the Evas Vitamin line) can be purchased for literally $1-$2. Just seems too risky. And toners are cheap too.

I REALLY hope they put great items in it, but I think they'll end up doing a spoiler of that box when it doesn't sell off the shelves quickly enough. 

I really want a holiday box as well, or at least winter themed ones. And I think by the end of this month if we don't see anything, we probably never will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They don't wow me either. Cleanse and Tone could be good, but I think that will be around a while, I'll wait.


I think the Pouch might be good...but it can go either ways. I liked the first memepouch..and I think this is a sequel. The description is also similar...The cleanse and tone is also like the previous cleansing box. I wonder why they didn't just name it Memepouch 2 or Cleansing 2. Maybe it is a marketing strategy idk. 

Oh meme, suddenly the sales is till Sunday...sometimes the VIP ends too early and this ends later. It is Friday evening in Korea, probably went partying before putting this up. So random... :smilehappyyes:   :smileno:   :hehe:   :rotfl:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

id only buy the cleanser /toner, BUT I'm not paying for snail mail, and i didn't click buy in 2 seconds so no for me ,roll on monday. i can pay to be choosy now with memebox.

and i just told jo lee on Facebook they don't wow an old timer, i want better branded boxes ,hint hint, so yes bring on the holiday season boxes


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

The Oh! My Lips actually sounds interesting. I do love lip care products..But I'm wondering how much of it will be lipstick. Hmmm.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow.

I actually passed on all of them.

I think this is the first time I didn't buy a single box when 3 new ones were released.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Oh! My Lips actually sounds interesting. I do love lip care products..But I'm wondering how much of it will be lipstick. Hmmm.


I feel like it would be lip treatments.... Hmm... I already love my pure smile lip treatment but do i want more? LOL

I might just get cleanse and tone box and oh my lips :3. Keke finally a box i like!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I feel like it would be lip treatments.... Hmm... I already love my pure smile lip treatment but do i want more? LOL
> 
> I might just get cleanse and tone box and oh my lips :3. Keke finally a box i like!


Yeah, the description even sounds great...Until it mentions holy grail lipsticks.

I just never know what Memebox is going to do in these sorts of situations. All lip care and I would have grabbed it, but I fear it may end up like one lip balm, one lip essence, one lip batch, and a few lipsticks I don't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If some big value set comes out that I want, I may grab it if it's still there. But I definitely don't want to pay for that one box with no real coupons or anything. 

I feel like all of these boxes could really use a spoiler or two.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

i ordered the xmas QBOX instead ,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, the description even sounds great...Until it mentions holy grail lipsticks.
> 
> I just never know what Memebox is going to do in these sorts of situations. All lip care and I would have grabbed it, but I fear it may end up like one lip balm, one lip essence, one lip batch, and a few lipsticks I don't want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Well i had 5 memepoints and $5 coupon so its not really that big of a loss


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i ordered the xmas QBOX instead ,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should be careful with q box, some products are fakes. I was gonna order one until it said the sanrio bear is from korea, and the headphones were made in china. And the lettering and everything just screams fake.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wow.
> 
> I actually passed on all of them.
> 
> ...


I had them in my cart and I am thinking.  I like the cleanse &amp; tone &amp; oh my lips, but I WANT A PEPPERMINT BOX and a SECRET KEY BOX.

I have until sunday to decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

The Sunday thing is rather strange, but I haven't even received an email yet, so I wonder if it has to do with that? I hope they're about to send us an amazing newsletter with lots of great news.

If I get the Oh! My Lips I'm going to be tempted to get one of the other boxes with it. I sure hate RM, and the free shipping for the other box sure helps.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

So not interested in these boxes.... but not vip sale first?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> So not interested in these boxes.... but not vip sale first?


I found them by searching, and they do have VIP pricing.

I think they're working on the newsletter, to be honest. The last time this happened they had some stuff they wanted to release about the CutiePie (disaster) box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> You should be careful with q box, some products are fakes. I was gonna order one until it said the sanrio bear is from korea, and the headphones were made in china. And the lettering and everything just screams fake.


yes I've heard that ,but we don't get anything decent box wise in the uk so its far cheaper to shop globally for boxes, I'm happy for korean chinese or japans or thai boxes right now.so it will be a change.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

they are on main page of the site atm


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they are on main page of the site atm


Oh, I didn't notice.

That is SO strange! I wonder why they did it that way.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

Ladies I have a question the vip code 20% off with 200 can that be only used once?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Ladies I have a question the vip code 20% off with 200 can that be only used once?


Yes, the VIP codes we're sent can always only be used once, unless otherwise noted.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Ladies I have a question the vip code 20% off with 200 can that be only used once?


yes, but I don't think a lot of ppl use theirs.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

@@cfisher Another question I have a$7 off coupon code for purchase of 2 or more boxes but it seems like when I put a box value set plus a memebox it wont acknowledge it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm weak and shiny new Memeboxes are so hard to resist- especially when they offer Superboxes for under $30 shipped

I got the *Oh, My Lips!  *( since there is NO WAY to have moist lips out here without lots of lip balms 12 months, continual supply) and I got the *Pouch Box* type thing because I SO totally misunderstood what the first Meme's Pouch was going to be, and was very sad that I didn't have one. . 

Oh, and since I am a FIEND about having pretty feet, I also added the latest *Foot Car*e box as well. 

If there's a foot care box or a Mask box, I'm always on them like a duck on a June bug.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's obsessive!

What I reALLY think I probably  want are the Memebox Empties box and the Dirty Gal box ( both of which have been in my cart 5 or 6 times) but I don't like the prices and I am so totally in the dark about whether Memebox will do these RIGHT or mess them up.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> @@cfisher Another question I have a$7 off coupon code for purchase of 2 or more boxes but it seems like when I put a box value set plus a memebox it wont acknowledge it.


A LOT of people have had this problem. I've never used one of those coupons so I really don't know what the trick is to make it works. Part of me wonders if they don't let you use it on value sets. I really don't know though, someone else here may be able to help you out.

And @@Jane George brings up a good point...A lot of people on here will message you their 20% off coupon if you just mention that you're looking for one. A lot of people have multiple VIP accounts, or just don't place such large orders.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

I won't be using any of my codes this month except my shop ones in all probability.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm, placed  the orderes referenced above and for some reason, Memeox gave me 5 points.. and it's an account that I rarely use ( meaning that I have 2 $5 codes that work on that email).

I have no idea how long the points are good. Memebox is kind of lurching around with the emails. or lack thereof.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I ordered the Empties Box, but I read through the entire thing on Facebook and most things were only requested once, so Memebox has lots of wriggle room on that. One of the few items mentioned more than once were the 8 seconds morning sheets, which I very much am hoping are included. But I feel like this could end up similar to the Thumbs Up box, and I really hope I don't regret it!

The Dirty Gal one I had to have. I do love masks and such...But their description made me think of the many Jam products they have. There's lots of Strawberry Jam lines with moisturizers, eye cream and masks, so I'm hoping one of those is in there. Tony Moly and It's Skin both have Jam lines that were just discontinued in recent months, so part of me hopes one of them might be in it (Yeah, I know...Not getting my hopes up or anything!) Plus there's lots of facial treatments that are sticky and such. So if you do like face masks, this *should* be a great box..If they curate it well. Plus with the price point, they really have to include some higher end products.

I don't think I'll ever turn down a mask or foot care box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

@@cfisher thank you so much for the info! I was mentioning this just now on the memebox addicts groups that we should do a secret santa for christmas where we get to pick another person and gift them a memebox, Dont know if it is a viable idea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hmm, placed  the orderes referenced above and for some reason, Memeox gave me 5 points.. and it's an account that I rarely use ( meaning that I have 2 $5 codes that work on that email).
> 
> I have no idea how long the points are good. Memebox is kind of lurching around with the emails. or lack thereof.


did they gave you memepoints for purchasing the boxes?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hmm, placed  the orderes referenced above and for some reason, Memeox gave me 5 points.. and it's an account that I rarely use ( meaning that I have 2 $5 codes that work on that email).
> 
> I have no idea how long the points are good. Memebox is kind of lurching around with the emails. or lack thereof.


If you go on the memebox website and onto your account in the points section there are expiry dates although some will be n/a for that


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> So not interested in these boxes.... but not vip sale first?


They already have a sale price - until sunday.  I don't think they have an additional VIP discount on them.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, I had gone back to bed (I was only up because I needed water earlier..lol) and now am up for the day.

Thought about it. I just purchased several lip scrubs, I have a makeup bag full of lip balms (thanks to subs who use lip balms as fillers...) and I have enough cleansers and toners right now - I just purchased a couple of the broccoli toners when they were on sale.

So, sanity kicked in with these two boxes.  I wouldn't mind getting them, they both sound nice, but I did make a promise to myself - no more purchasing lip balms.  

Now watch, these boxes will be fab and I will kick myself for not getting them! lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Okay, I had gone back to bed (I was only up because I needed water earlier..lol) and now am up for the day.
> 
> Thought about it. I just purchased several lip scrubs, I have a makeup bag full of lip balms (thanks to subs who use lip balms as fillers...) and I have enough cleansers and toners right now - I just purchased a couple of the broccoli toners when they were on sale.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's how I feel about it I must have over 30 lip balms/lip treatments at the moment between subscription boxes and Korean orders and ones I grab here and there. And like 10 lip scrubs, and dozens of lip masks/patches. 

I think when it comes to situations like this, it's not even about the fact that I need more, or am specifically looking for more of that product...It's more that I fear they'll put in items that I can't get elsewhere and I'll be kicking myself for missing out.

The cleanser/toner was so much easier to talk myself out of, I have more cleansers than I could possibly use in 3 years, and I already have like 14 Korean toners. 

But watch there be exactly one item in that box that I have never seen, and REALLY want.

Here's hoping that whatever I miss out on ends up on trade lists.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

the box should be toners only as then I would be tempted.... memebox has sent me so many cleansers and have had a cleansing only box though so this one should be toners only


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the box should be toners only as then I would be tempted.... memebox has sent me so many cleansers and have had a cleansing only box though so this one should be toners only


an AMPOULE only box would be fantastic!  I don't get enough ampoules...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the box should be toners only as then I would be tempted.... memebox has sent me so many cleansers and have had a cleansing only box though so this one should be toners only


I don't think that many people would want to buy a box of only toners. And I'm not sure that box would do so well...Or that Memebox would ever do it.

But, I really don't think they should have done it with cleansers. You're right, we're all drowning in cleansers as it is. I really think they should have done a toner/essence box or toner/essence/serum or something of the sort. That would have been so easy, and still offered a variety, especially since so many products are toner/essence/serum.

Although, I imagine that box would have been a more expensive superbox.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> an AMPOULE only box would be fantastic!  I don't get enough ampoules...


Oh goodness.

I would buy it before even checking the price tag. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(...Is there even such thing as too many ampoules?)


----------



## Andi B (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, I have been holding off and haven't bought anything all week so I could make one big order to use my 20% off coupon.  I just got 8 boxes for ~$160, and I feel pretty good about that!  Although, really, do I need 8 more boxes? :wacko:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Well, I have been holding off and haven't bought anything all week so I could make one big order to use my 20% off coupon.  I just got 8 boxes for ~$160, and I feel pretty good about that!  Although, really, do I need 8 more boxes? :wacko:


...Need....Want....

It's a very thin line, really.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the cleanse and tone. Been wanting a box like this for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

oh please, please, please memegods.  make this part of the tea tree box.  (it states "*Featured in Memebox"* but not which one!)

http://us.memebox.com/shop-usa/teatree-body-mist#.VDfJ1RBhvw0


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

I think that box will sell out quickly now.

And to think, I was doing so good today.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 10, 2014)

I sort of purred at Memebox and mentioned that there's a new LJH Vita-Propolis Cream--I'm hoping we get more products stocked!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 10, 2014)

I am all over that Cleanse &amp; Tone box!

But I really want to get it THIS year, so it has to be a value pack.

Now to decide which of the companion boxes is the lesser of the evils.....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe this RM shipping thing was a marketing ploy.

They must be selling tons of boxes that people wouldn't normally buy.

And their value sets probably sell nearly as much as their singles.


----------



## Shantal (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanted to share with you my experience with two of the products I received in my All About Brows box and warn you about it. Both are by Style Y and both are dried out. They lack any pigment whatsoever and even with extreme pressing they are totally unusable. I don't know if that happened to me only but have it in mind in case you feel tempted to make an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 10, 2014)

Shantal said:


> Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just wanted to share with you my experience with two of the products I received in my All About Brows box and warn you about it. Both are by Style Y and both are dried out. They lack any pigment whatsoever and even with extreme pressing they are totally unusable. I don't know if that happened to me only but have it in mind in case you feel tempted to make an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Darn...I just ordered that one for those cute Etude House scissors!  If that's the case with mine, I will probably be sending in my first complaint about a product!


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm so angry with myself I didn't get the snow white box. I've asked Memebox if thay are planning to restock it but they said they have no plans of doing so. I really hope they'll change their minds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shantal (Oct 10, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Darn...I just ordered that one for those cute Etude House scissors!  If that's the case with mine, I will probably be sending in my first complaint about a product!


I love the scissors, they work really well and it might sound stupid but they are the only reason I don't even care that much. I actually complained (first time ever as well) and they gave me 6 memepoints. It is an okay compensation but I would much prefer to be able to use these products and now instead I have to throw them away.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Shantal said:


> I love the scissors, they work really well and it might sound stupid but they are the only reason I don't even care that much. I actually complained (first time ever as well) and they gave me 6 memepoints. It is an okay compensation but I would much prefer to be able to use these products and now instead I have to throw them away.


6 points for TWO products? Ummmmmm, you may want to point that out, because that's a bit unfair. 

@@Bompenzi They don't plan the restocks, so I wouldn't really pay that response any mind. I've had people tell me they weren't planning restocks for certain boxes, and they ended up restocking them. Restocks just happen randomly, and no one has a very good chance of stumbling onto the restocks they want, but it is worth keeping an eye on this thread.

I really think all of the Princess boxes will be restocked. I know several people told me they canceled their Princess boxes, and I'm sure many others did as well. All of which told me so/said so AFTER the boxes sold out, so I know they have extras somewhere.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

so i seem to be leading the yellow DHL box army photo on instagram and Facebook today for the halloween and head to toe boxes , so far 4 people with same issue, open yellow box to sopping wet boxes products intact but real of nail varnish, 

european people please read the law you can not ship or buy nail polish boxes yes they explode in the plane , no i know you don't care ,that why you ordered , i hope DHL CHARGE YOU , over 2 pallets that landed this morning in uk are repackaged because of you being selfish ,your tracking label is melted on my box ,my house smells of solvent ,the nail boxes blew up inflight, dhl have been fined and made to pay for plane clean up ,

ps im not ur friend, i need pictures of info cards please ladies so i can photo shop please pm me, all products safe, bar sticky boxes and lip tattoos,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

I really do hope that they do fine the customer involved and equally memebox may well get in trouble for importing them into the Uk as it is against custom rules.

Tbh all the nail boxes break our european custom laws though so should not be sent here which is why sephora are restricted on the products we can get from america


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really do hope that they do fine the customer involved and equally memebox may well get in trouble for importing them into the Uk as it is against customer rules.
> 
> Tbh all the nail boxes break our european custom laws though so should not be sent here.


I know nail polishes show up in boxes randomly, and that's one thing.

But ordering nail polish boxes? ....And Memebox shipping them?

I guess that finally answers the question so many of us on here had about why can't nail polish be shipped overseas.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really do hope that they do fine the customer involved and equally memebox may well get in trouble for importing them into the Uk as it is against customer rules.
> 
> Tbh all the nail boxes break our european custom laws though so should not be sent here.


yes another yellow box at midlands airport just turned up yellow as well, yes when you think most companies sephora, blahblah cancel the order straight away ,memebox are playing a dangerous game , dhl are legally intittled to send the plane and customs clearing mess charge to them, and should do ,then they might believe us when we email telling them about the laws.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

DHL probably will and they should as otherwise it will go on everyone else's bills.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Dear Memespies, if it is so difficult to remember the nail polish thing when dealing with shipping to different countries, perhaps to save yourselves (and your customers) the hassle and financial loss, you should simply not include nail polish in ANY Memeboxes.

Signed,

A concerned customer (who swears their dislike of nail polish has nothing to do with this).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

I love love love nail varnish but refuse to break our customs laws as they are always a fire hazard on planes as well as messy when they break.

worse still is that if there are memespies here they would have seen that we have discussed this issues a few times on here since the boxes came out


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I love love love nail varnish but refuse to break our customs laws as they are always a fire hazard on planes as well as messy when they break.
> 
> worse still is that if there are memespies here they would have seen that we have discussed this issues a few times on here since the boxes came out


The Memespies never seem to use their powers for much good though (unless it's trying to save their own arses).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

lol well i would be none too impressed with them now.... especially if dhl fine them


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't fancy the idea of nail polish in boxes either...there are just too many problems associated to those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I wish Memebox would make a green bundle with *Tea Tree, Green food and Skincare Elixir *since it all ships 28th Nov. We can see these boxes are still there and not selling...a bundle might help boost the sales?

I keep seeing people asking for ampoules but I think Skincare Elixir might be the one?

_"Maximize your beauty with this premium line of* potent skin care elixirs* that renew and resurface the complexion for a luminous and youthful radiance! Packed with* skin refining, skin-repairing, and skin-refreshing skin care innovations,*  this skin-miracle-in-a-box contains only the best of K-beauty skincare that are highly concentrated with beauty-boosting ingredients. The results? Clearer, brighter, and healthier skin.*Perfect for everyday use,* and great for renewing the complexion, this Skincare Elixir is a box full of the most effective and innovative skin care phenomenons yet!    _

Funny how Merriam Webster defines elixir as a "magical liquid that can cure illness".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
I am also sure that the* Cleanse and Tone* will include a toner. Not only cleanser, as most would believe. The Korean multi-step cleansing routine has all makeup remover/cleansing water-&gt; wash off cleanser-&gt; toner. Also expect something for "pore out" since it was mentioned in the description. And an exfoliant perhaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

Do you ever put something from one of the boxes on your face and then think to yourself "What the hell is this and why am I using it?". That's how I'm feeling right now. After sorting through my excess stuff to organize it, I decided I need to be better about using some of the products up. So I'm trying out the Makeup Helper Steam Pack from the cleansing box. This better make my face look amazing. The first step heats up the second you put it on your face, it gets almost uncomfortably warm. After rinsing it off, you apply step two. Step two looks like your average gel when you put it on, but it dries really hard. I feel like I've smear glue or cement on my face. I can't move my cheeks. I still have a couple minutes left, but I think I'm washing this off now.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 10, 2014)

My mask box has left NY customs.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> Do you ever put something from one of the boxes on your face and then think to yourself "What the hell is this and why am I using it?". That's how I'm feeling right now. After sorting through my excess stuff to organize it, I decided I need to be better about using some of the products up. So I'm trying out the Makeup Helper Steam Pack from the cleansing box. This better make my face look amazing. The first step heats up the second you put it on your face, it gets almost uncomfortably warm. After rinsing it off, you apply step two. Step two looks like your average gel when you put it on, but it dries really hard. I feel like I've smear glue or cement on my face. I can't move my cheeks. I still have a couple minutes left, but I think I'm washing this off now.


I have been terrified to try this stuff! It sounds so uncomfortable. Did it do anything for your skin?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't fancy the idea of nail polish in boxes either...there are just too many problems associated to those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I wish Memebox would make a green bundle with *Tea Tree, Green food and Skincare Elixir *since it all ships 28th Nov. We can see these boxes are still there and not selling...a bundle might help boost the sales?
> 
> ...



If the elixir is the ampoule box, why didn't they just say that ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will have to think on that one...


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

curlytails said:


> My mask box has left NY customs.


I think the tracking on mine is screwy. Yesterday it said it was still en route to the US, and today it says that it arrived at NY customs on October 3. Okayyyy....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If the elixir is the ampoule box, why didn't they just say that ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I will have to think on that one...


I have a feeling the Elixir box will be any random assortment of ampoules/serums/essences (and combination ones).

I doubt they'll do more than 1-2 of any product type though.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If the elixir is the ampoule box, why didn't they just say that ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I will have to think on that one...


They need a proper marketing strategist. Seriously we have been asking for essence/toners/ampoules and I think memespies' first answer was the Step-by-step skincare (Ships Nov.4th). Since that sold out pretty well, they came up with Elixirs.

Probably memespies should rewrite the description or release a bloody awesome spoiler for that one. Or bundle it up with the aforementioned boxes. And I think @@cfisher is right about the range.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have been terrified to try this stuff! It sounds so uncomfortable. Did it do anything for your skin?


My face feels a lot smoother, but my Skinfood black sugar mask does too and without the uncomfortableness. My face also feels dry now, so I won't be using this again.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 10, 2014)

I have 5 points expiring tomorrow so I should buy a box. I don't know if I should get the Dirty Gal or the Blackout box...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 10, 2014)

Yea, the nail polish is a big deal.. They should NOT include them. Or if they are planning to, then say so in the description so that europeans wont order!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 10, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I have 5 points expiring tomorrow so I should buy a box. I don't know if I should get the Dirty Gal or the Blackout box...


Both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sorry, but I wouldn't know how to choose if I were you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

dirty gal but I think I am biased :lol:


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

There are 73 Elixir boxes left; they're selling quite slowly and I wonder if a spoiler will be released very soon. I still really want it, but I'm done with RM and I'm not at all interested in the F/W Natural Makeup box it's bundled with.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> They need a proper marketing strategist. Seriously we have been asking for essence/toners/ampoules and I think memespies' first answer was the Step-by-step skincare (Ships Nov.4th). Since that sold out pretty well, they came up with Elixirs.
> 
> Probably memespies should rewrite the description or release a bloody awesome spoiler for that one. Or bundle it up with the aforementioned boxes. And I think @@cfisher is right about the range.


The only difference between Step by Step Skincare and Elixirs, is that I believe the Step by Step will also include things like oil cleanser, facial cleanser and possibly even a cleansing water. It also will probably include a toner, which I don't *think* will be part of the Elixirs box.

Considering how common it is for Korean brands to offer some sort of all in one toner/serum/essence I think the Elixirs will have one of each of the basics, then probably one of those. There's also lots of versions that consist of a combination like ampoule/serum or toner with ampoule beads and such. 

They do tend to usually try to offer a variety of things, so I am curious to see what's included.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> My face feels a lot smoother, but my Skinfood black sugar mask does too and without the uncomfortableness. My face also feels dry now, so I won't be using this again.


Thanks so much! May I also ask what your skin type is, please? The description made me think that perhaps it works best with oily skin, as it's supposed to help if you have difficulty with makeup slipping off. As my skin tends to lean on the dry side (at least on my cheeks), I think I'll be giving this one a pass.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm really hoping for a spoiler on the elixir box. For the price I don't really want to order it blindly.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks so much! May I also ask what your skin type is, please? The description made me think that perhaps it works best with oily skin, as it's supposed to help if you have difficulty with makeup slipping off. As my skin tends to lean on the dry side (at least on my cheeks), I think I'll be giving this one a pass.


My skin definitely leans towards dry. I really think it would be best for oily skin.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Thanks so much! May I also ask what your skin type is, please? The description made me think that perhaps it works best with oily skin, as it's supposed to help if you have difficulty with makeup slipping off. As my skin tends to lean on the dry side (at least on my cheeks), I think I'll be giving this one a pass.


I've used it once and I like it! I have oily skin and it is very good for my skin type.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 10, 2014)

Mine are finally starting to update, too. Two are at customs, one just left. Hopefully I will get them by the end of next week....I want my mask box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I have been terrified to try this stuff! It sounds so uncomfortable. Did it do anything for your skin?


I love that stuff, btw!  I have oily skin and I wish I had more of these little packs.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@flushbush I have skin that's definitely on the dry side, and I'd say nearly all of the warming and tightening masks I've used I've had to give to someone with oily skin because they really did not agree with my dry skin. It seems like the warming and tightening masks usually are meant for oily skin.

As @@blinded already mentioned, the Skin Food masks are one of the safest choices for dry skin, by far.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> There are 73 Elixir boxes left; they're selling quite slowly and I wonder if a spoiler will be released very soon. I still really want it, but I'm done with RM and I'm not at all interested in the F/W Natural Makeup box it's bundled with.


I asked them in Facebook why they didn't bundle Tea Tree with Elixers, and they responded with something along the lines of "we always listen to our customers, so stay tuned." They haven't done it yet, but I'm hoping they do the Tea Tree/Elixers/green food bundle.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm really hoping for a spoiler on the elixir box. For the price I don't really want to order it blindly.


Waiting for the spoiler as well. It is a pricey box, and I thought the description was a bit vague.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 10, 2014)

I got both Step-By-Step Skincare and Elixirs... Now I'm thinking of cancelling Skincare because I've got TONS of cleansers, moisturizers and sunscreens. On the other hand, if it turns out like the first Skincare (which I managed to get as a restock only in September!), I may regret it. I'm not sure if I need Miraculous Masks as well. Product overflow and with the coming Christmas I'd like to get some new European or US stuff, too, like some good make-up...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh goodness.
> 
> I would buy it before even checking the price tag.
> 
> ...


I had to go to bed,but I was thinking the Elixir box might be ampules and serums.. I must be the ONLY person thinking that, since the box hasn't sold out, LOL.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @flushbush I have skin that's definitely on the dry side, and I'd say nearly all of the warming and tightening masks I've used I've had to give to someone with oily skin because they really did not agree with my dry skin. It seems like the warming and tightening masks usually are meant for oily skin.
> 
> As @@blinded already mentioned, the Skin Food masks are one of the safest choices for dry skin, by far.


That's really good to know - thanks, @cfisher. I have combo skin, actually, so I'm wondering if I can use certain products on just my t-zone. And I know this ship has long since sailed, but the more I think about it, the more cheesed off I am about the Cleansing Kit - it took a long time to register, but I've come to realize that most of the products inside were geared toward oily skin, and it was not advertised as a box catering to that specific skin type.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I had to go to bed,but I was thinking the Elixir box might be ampules and serums.. I must be the ONLY person thinking that, since the box hasn't sold out, LOL.


When I think of Elixir, I think of luxury, so I hope there is some GOOD "luxury" skincare products in that box, especially at that price tag. I better not see some TonyMoly creams either. The new boxes that were released today are 3$ off until Sunday?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 10, 2014)

The nail box mess is insane. When I saw the photos on Instagram I had no idea it was the nail polish of OTHER customers that exploded and made the mess. jfc Memebox is probably facing a shizstorm coming from the direction of DHL's HQ.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the box should be toners only as then I would be tempted.... memebox has sent me so many cleansers and have had a cleansing only box though so this one should be toners only





biancardi said:


> an AMPOULE only box would be fantastic!  I don't get enough ampoules...





biancardi said:


> oh please, please, please memegods.  make this part of the tea tree box.  (it states "*Featured in Memebox"* but not which one!)
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/shop-usa/teatree-body-mist#.VDfJ1RBhvw0





veritazy said:


> I don't fancy the idea of nail polish in boxes either...there are just too many problems associated to those.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I wish Memebox would make a green bundle with *Tea Tree, Green food and Skincare Elixir *since it all ships 28th Nov. We can see these boxes are still there and not selling...a bundle might help boost the sales?
> 
> ...





biancardi said:


> If the elixir is the ampoule box, why didn't they just say that ?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I will have to think on that one...





raindrop said:


> I asked them in Facebook why they didn't bundle Tea Tree with Elixers, and they responded with something along the lines of "we always listen to our customers, so stay tuned." They haven't done it yet, but I'm hoping they do the Tea Tree/Elixers/green food bundle.





GirlyGirlie said:


> I had to go to bed,but I was thinking the Elixir box might be ampules and serums.. I must be the ONLY person thinking that, since the box hasn't sold out, LOL.


Oh my goodness the things that happened while I was sleeping really late today!

I too want an all toners box, but I think this is the closest we are going to get. Memebox just doesn't seem to send out a lot of toners, or at least, that is the impression I get. So, I found a $5 off code and ordered the bundle of Cleanse and Tone with Oh My Lips. I was so excited, I kind of skimmed the descriptions and only read them carefully *after* placing an order. Here's what I'm wondering: The step by step box seems more spelled out than most boxes and it seems designed to take you through an entire skincare routine, so I'm hoping all the products will work together and be something like a collagen base that everyone can use. However, they left out the step of cleansing in the description. So, I'm hoping step by step skincare and cleanse and tone will kind of work together as companion boxes, with Cleanse and Tone offering that missing product. They can put in 2-3 good cleansers and offer a variety there--oily skin, dry skin, normal to combo skin. Now, the Step By Step box does mention a toner. So again, I would do something to fit the whole box and something that is good for everyone, like collagen. Then, if they are smart (fingers crossed until they turn blue!) they will put in 3-4 toners that give you other options besides general collagen--oily, dry, normal--or even focus on different ingredients or something, but offer a variety of toners. That way, you can pick the cleanser from Cleanse and Tone which works best for you. You will have an everyday toner from Step By Step, plus 3-4 other toners from Cleanse and Tone to use when your skin needs some special attention. But, I am overthinking this, lol. Anyway, that is what I HOPE FOR!!! Oh, and I did write on Meme's FB page BEGGING them to put lots of toners in the Cleanse and Tone box. I'd love some support on that--either here or over on Meme FB.

As for the Tea Tree box, I ordered both that one and Elixirs. I too am hoping Elixirs will have LOTS of ampoules and maybe even a few toners/treatments/what have you. Just intense ingredients for repairing damage and getting results. But, since I have them both ordered, I'll be a bit upset if they now go back and offer a bundle of the two. I'll probably cancel the individual boxes *after* ordering the bundle, but it is such a hassle. I wish I could just write them and they'd give me an upgrade, but I don't think I even ordered them at the same time. Ugh! See, this is why they need more bundles to begin with. I am sick of the slow shipping and I want bundles, but I've got all these orders already placed to arrive after a snail carries them to the post office in Korea, holds a snail cleansing ceremony just in case any snail products are inside, send them off to be carried across the ocean by a forgetful fish like Dora from Nemo who gets distracted too often, then tosses them on the NY shore to be battered and abused by our postal system before finally, finally, finally getting to me. As for the body mist, I bet it will be in the box if it just showed up, but I do NOT want it. If it is body focused, that's not why I ordered the Tea Tree box. I want skin care I can use when it is that time of the month and I tend to break out more. I'm also afraid if they put in that body mist, they will NOT put in the essence I want so much because it is the same brand. There's just so much more by LJH in their tea tree line that I want before a body mist. Sigh...


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

Reading everyone else's thoughts on the elixir box is making me want to order it. I'm still going to wait a bit longer and hope for either a spoiler, a bundle or until it almost sells out before I decide.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 10, 2014)

That would probably be my most wanted "spoiler" at the moment.

edit for the memespies: _spoiler for the Elixer box, that is._


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 10, 2014)

I just got my RM boxes today.  One of them *did* have a dented side, the other was pristine.

I did have to sign for them.  UGH!

When I asked my mailman about not having to sign for it he said it was required by Memebox (showing the place on the box label where it said that).  /sigh

I need to work out a deal with him or something.

This is by far the fastest I've received ANY of my non expedited boxes, though.  These took 9 days.  So while I *want* to complain about RM and the signatures, I'm just so happy to get my boxes this fast, I hardly know what to do with myself!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 10, 2014)

Wasn't that "Free Sampling" promotion supposed to start today?  I'm still not sure I understand how that's supposed to work...so you try to hunt down items in the Memeshop that say "Free Sampling" and write a review while signed in?  Earlier today, I saw "Free Sampling" in the drop-down menu for the USA Exclusives, but none of the products were specifically marked that way.  I don't think this has been explained clearly enough.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a funny story I think you guys might appreciate. So, a couple days ago, I was out with my mom and I needed to stop at CVS to get a card for someone. While we're in there, my mom remembered she had a coupon and she asked me to help her figure out something to get for sagging skin. Now, one thing you need to know about my mom (and I know this is going to sound awful) but she has absolutely refused to wash her face for years. She has said she doesn't want to wash away her natural oils and I think what she does is just use a washcloth to pat some warm water on her face. Then, she slathers on the Oil of Olay. Scary, I know!

Anyway, I tried telling my mom not to get anything at CVS but to wait and I'd help her place an order online for Korean products which were much, much, much more effective. That didn't work. She absolutely insisted that she wanted to use her coupon. So, I tried explaining to her that she should at least start out with a serum. She wanted a cream moisturizer. Well, I sat in the floor and compared 3 L'oreal products, 2 Olay products, and 1 Garnier product. Finally, as a lesser of the evils sort of choice, I suggested the Garnier product for several reasons. 1) It was a serum plus moisturizer, so she'd get the serum I suggested plus the moisturizer she wanted, 2) It was only $16 whereas the other products were $25, 3) All the other products were one once whereas the Garnier was 1.7 ounces, and 4) The Garnier was on sale, buy one full price and get the 2nd for half off, meaning for around the same price, she would end up getting about 4 times as much product. She put it in the cart, but also added--no joke--a CVS knock off, generic, cream based moisturizer! I wanted to scream. Then, after we went out to the car, she had to go back in for something. She said it was because of the underarm deodorant she bought, but I have wondered if she returned the Garnier. Oh well.

One reason I figured I'd get some of the boxes I've gotten lately is so that I could pick out products to send up to my mom. She isn't going to buy them for herself, but maybe if I give them to her, she will use them. I also want to go up and give her a facial someday. If I can get her to let me do it right--including cleansing her face first!--she has neglected her skin for so long that I think she'll see results right away. If she can just see what doing things my way can do for her skin, I think she'll start to change her mind about how to approach skincare. At least, I hope so!

Anyway, on a rather unrelated note, I cancelled my Petit Treasures box. I so hope I didn't do the wrong thing there. But, I had to set some priorities and the value set for Cleanse and Tone with Oh My Lips was enough to push me over the edge. (Only after I ordered it did I see they are putting in some lip color--I so wish they'd leave that out!!!) I also had ordered the bundle of Thumbs Up Bloggers with Miracle Masks because it was about to sell out. But, I had already ordered Miracle Masks with a 15% off coupon. So for me, Miracle Masks was going to cost around the same in the bundle as it was going to cost as an individual box. The only benefit I was getting was the upgraded shipping (granted, that is VERY important). I was a bit concerned that if I tried to cancel just the individual mask box, they might mess up the rest of my order, so in the end I cancelled the bundle instead. I know there were at least 99 individual Bloggers boxes left the last time I checked, and the description doesn't sound too appealing. I don't like it when they do a box where they mix makeup, hair care, skin care, body care, and everything else under the sun. I generally prefer all skin care and if I do order a makeup box (like the F/W Colors where they told us they would send out greens and purples) then I like all makeup in that box. I just don't like the mix and I'm shocked they haven't put out a Bloggers Box spoiler yet--darn holidays, lol! So, now I doubt I'll order the Blogger box out of principle. It would drive me nuts knowing I could have gotten Blogger and Masks shipped together faster and now I'd have to wait on the snail method to get each one sent separately. Probably a blessing in disguise. Most of the boxes I am getting are things I absolutely need (or at least the box description indicates they are things I need and will use) but Bloggers probably won't be in that category.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

sigh... wonder if it is us only


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 10, 2014)

@@Andi B I really have NO IDEA how it's supposed to work.  Like, not even a picture in my head of how it's supposed to go.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Andi B I really have NO IDEA how it's supposed to work.  Like, not even a picture in my head of how it's supposed to go.


I had an idea of how I thought it should go, but I think my idea makes too much sense, lol.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 10, 2014)

I would totally buy a Tea Tree/Skincare Elixir bundle, despite the fact that I have 12 boxes outstanding after having only received 2 previous boxes in a bundle. Yes, I have a problem.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 10, 2014)

I am a cleanser fanatic, and I don't have nearly enough toners in my life, so I'm getting that box! Last month I only bought one Memebox, but this month I've already bought three :/ No more after this, until they release another global!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I would totally buy a Tea Tree/Skincare Elixir bundle, despite the fact that I have 12 boxes outstanding after having only received 2 previous boxes in a bundle. Yes, I have a problem.


You guys got me thinking about what I'd do if they did offer the value set. I ordered Tea Tree on a new account I set up for my mom (hoping I can get her to use it), and I got it for $24. I bought Elixir on my account using 5 Memepoints and a $5 off code for a total of $29. So I would need to find some way to at least get the value set down to $53 (including the shipping) to make it worth ordering it for me. I doubt I'd be able to do that. But it is still going to upset me beyond belief if they do end up offering the 2 in a value set and I'm stuck getting them with slow shipping. I would have ordered them together in the first place, on my own account, using my 5 points, my 5 off code, and probably VIP pricing for the value set and come out just about as good. I want them sent to me with upgraded shipping too! WAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


That's why I ordered it. Well, hormones and stress breakouts. But I would think it would be ok to use a couple times a week with normal skin for general maintenance. I don't know about for dry skin though, sorry.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


I would not say the Tea Tree box would _definitely be good_, because I don't know whats in it. What I know is, the skin care in Korea has been advancing and nowadays we can treat breakouts while moisturizing the skin. Gone are the days of drying acne/pimple treatments. Tea Tree oils are also incorporated into essence/ampoules/moisturizers. I think most of these products are tailored to dry-oily combination skin, as it is the most common amongst teenagers in Asia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta: We do know dryness can lead to breakouts too right? The skin produces sebum and if the pores are clogged, it forms a zit. It is a physiological response to compensate for lack of skin moisture.

@@Heather Hicks That is a lot of words, hun! Thanks for sharing the story!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  While I think many might complain about sudden alterations to value sets, it is only fair to Memebox because they are running a business after all. It is their decision to change things in order to sell the boxes. Of course I am biased for the bundles because I want it, but they can't sit and do nothing or try to please everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> That's why I ordered it. Well, hormones and stress breakouts. But I would think it would be ok to use a couple times a week with normal skin for general maintenance. I don't know about for dry skin though, sorry.


Hmm thanks. You all are making me want it, but my skin is just not oily. I get a few hormonal breakouts, but it's nothing crazy. I do get occasional breakouts just from who knows what, but I doubt I need a whole box of tea tree stuff. Maybe I'll just wait for it come out and get the most beloved item from it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


Hi, Kelly. I did a lot of research on Tea Tree oil and products when one of my sweet dogs developed skin allergies after moving with us to the desert. Tea Tree products definitely soothed her skin and allowed the lesions to heal better than the antibiotic creams the vet prescribed.

With the healing properties in mind, I think Tea Tree products as I know them are anti-inflammatory in nature. Sometimes, I have some skin sensitivity with some redness with my dry skin, even though it's moisturized. I believe the items or most of the items in the Tea Tree Box will be soothing, not necessarily " drying" unless other ingredients are put with the Tea Tree preparations to cause them to be drying to dry skin. I ordered the box when it came out because I was told that Korean Tea Tree products do NOT smell like the ones from the USA. The fragrance was my main concern, because my sweet little dog really smelled like every USA imported or produced tea tree oil product- very fresh, I guess, but a smell I associate so strongly with her that it would be difficult to use. She passed away last year.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I have a funny story I think you guys might appreciate. So, a couple days ago, I was out with my mom and I needed to stop at CVS to get a card for someone. While we're in there, my mom remembered she had a coupon and she asked me to help her figure out something to get for sagging skin. Now, one thing you need to know about my mom (and I know this is going to sound awful) but she has absolutely refused to wash her face for years. She has said she doesn't want to wash away her natural oils and I think what she does is just use a washcloth to pat some warm water on her face. Then, she slathers on the Oil of Olay. Scary, I know!
> 
> Anyway, I tried telling my mom not to get anything at CVS but to wait and I'd help her place an order online for Korean products which were much, much, much more effective. That didn't work. She absolutely insisted that she wanted to use her coupon. So, I tried explaining to her that she should at least start out with a serum. She wanted a cream moisturizer. Well, I sat in the floor and compared 3 L'oreal products, 2 Olay products, and 1 Garnier product. Finally, as a lesser of the evils sort of choice, I suggested the Garnier product for several reasons. 1) It was a serum plus moisturizer, so she'd get the serum I suggested plus the moisturizer she wanted, 2) It was only $16 whereas the other products were $25, 3) All the other products were one once whereas the Garnier was 1.7 ounces, and 4) The Garnier was on sale, buy one full price and get the 2nd for half off, meaning for around the same price, she would end up getting about 4 times as much product. She put it in the cart, but also added--no joke--a CVS knock off, generic, cream based moisturizer! I wanted to scream. Then, after we went out to the car, she had to go back in for something. She said it was because of the underarm deodorant she bought, but I have wondered if she returned the Garnier. Oh well.
> 
> ...


Wow that sounds almost like my mother. But mine even refuses to put on any cream in her face. This summer she saw me put on only two steps of my skincare routine and she looked at me like I was crazy because I did that. Ha ha if she had seen my whole routine she would have fainted.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

*GREAT K- mail day. Yay for Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

I got 65 sheet masks from *HonestSkin *( I really think they duplicated my orders and sent me way too many masks in about 5 shipments total).

I finally got my* Pinkaholi*c box and the Cleansing Water had leaked a small amount and it smells kind of funky to me. They crammed everything in that box into a much smaller box than I am used to getting ! No reason to as it was a Superbox.

The lid was also loose on the Secret Key item in* Pinkaholic box* which upset me a bit but it looks fine. So, it's a box of win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also finally got my* Mask box,* and I was SO HAPPY to not get the horse oil masks. I got all Collagen masks in the white and silver packs like the main packet. No variation at all, which is fine if it meant avoiding something made from horses. 

And I ordered the Dirty Gal box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been a bit peeved at Memebox for the slow shipping, so when these two showed up, I grabbed another new box. ..

*That's how it works, Memespies- reward us with our orders and we will buy more, lots more !*


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie 65???!!!!!!!! *flails*

That would be 1 mask per 5 days, excluding the other ones you get elsewhere if you want to use them in a year hehe... (And did I just read you got a Mask box too?!) *Mask Queen!*







GirlyGirlie said:


> * That's how it works, Memespies- reward us with our orders and we will buy more, lots more ! *


 
This^^ 

When we get our orders, the emptiness will kill us. 

Sidenote: I grabbed the dirty gal too, as much as I hate to admit that I'm a germaphobe  and I don't mind the slow shipping as long as it doesn't get lost.. Hopefully I don't have holiday plans till Mid Jan, otherwise I might need to change the address/cancel it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because they like horses? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.

This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

So the 3rd parcel from DHL never got delivered it was too damaged DHL sent me all documents I've sent to memebox and for the 3 rd time I will get this yoghurt box to me in one piece . So for the sake of all the damage today with damaged shipments I have a Halloween and head to toe box minus packaging and cards and damaged nail polish smelling lip mask but the rest of the products are fine . They are sitting out for the night in the garden to defumagate for the night cause they are stinky.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hi, Kelly. I did a lot of research on Tea Tree oil and products when one of my sweet dogs developed skin allergies after moving with us to the desert. Tea Tree products definitely soothed her skin and allowed the lesions to heal better than the antibiotic creams the vet prescribed.
> 
> With the healing properties in mind, I think Tea Tree products as I know them are anti-inflammatory in nature. Sometimes, I have some skin sensitivity with some redness with my dry skin, even though it's moisturized. I believe the items or most of the items in the Tea Tree Box will be soothing, not necessarily " drying" unless other ingredients are put with the Tea Tree preparations to cause them to be drying to dry skin. I ordered the box when it came out because I was told that Korean Tea Tree products do NOT smell like the ones from the USA. The fragrance was my main concern, because my sweet little dog really smelled like every USA imported or produced tea tree oil product- very fresh, I guess, but a smell I associate so strongly with her that it would be difficult to use. She passed away last year.


That's really helpful thank you! I do get some redness on my face, so perhaps the tea tree products would help with that.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


The tea tree items I have received from Memebox have been very gentle, not like the Tea Tree stuff I get here in the states (which doesn't bother me, as my skin is an oil pit).  I think the products I have received so far are effective for all skin types - I have very oily skin and it works for me, without the harshness that I typically associated with Tea Tree items.

of course, it it doesn't work for you, I will eat my words and buy your box off of you!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So the 3rd parcel from DHL never got delivered it was too damaged DHL sent me all documents I've sent to memebox and for the 3 rd time I will get this yoghurt box to me in one piece . So for the sake of all the damage today with damaged shipments I have a Halloween and head to toe box minus packaging and cards and damaged nail polish smelling lip mask but the rest of the products are fine . They are sitting out for the night in the garden to defumagate for the night cause they are stinky.
> 
> And yes I don't mind using the horse products got a shampoo and cream from glama box


what has happened to your yoghurt boxes so far?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because* they like horses*? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.


For me, that is it.  I have a King of the Wind thing going on here...but it is an emotional attachment!

that said, I am sure I use glue (as I like to dabble in wood working now &amp; then) that is made from horses, so yea, a bit of hypocrite here.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

Horse oil and placanta products don't really freak me out tbh as the horses were probaably raised for meat so if they weren't used, like the placantas, from wherever the source is, theyoil would just be wasted.


----------



## Liv (Oct 10, 2014)

A spoiler for the Elixirs box would indeed be great. They could also bring one out for the Tea Tree box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh *Memespies*, because you are most likely going to put a moisturizer into the Step by Step Skincare box, you could (read: have to   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) put one from Elizavecca because the do a great range of great moisturizers and loads of us would be thrilled (and because we would be happy, we would order more).


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 10, 2014)

My mask box and another one (I guess my memeshop order) is here! But I wasn't home and I have to go and collect them tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a very tiring week and I want my masks!

I don't think that memebox will make a only toner box. I don't see a lot of people buying it. They should include maybe toners more often, but I wouldn't buy a box with only one kind of products in it.

I wouldn't mind the cleanse and tone box. But from now on the boxes will arrive while I am away on holidays... I don't want to take the risk... Probably no memeboxes for me for the next month...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I would not say the Tea Tree box would _definitely be good_, because I don't know whats in it. What I know is, the skin care in Korea has been advancing and nowadays we can treat breakouts while moisturizing the skin. Gone are the days of drying acne/pimple treatments. Tea Tree oils are also incorporated into essence/ampoules/moisturizers. I think most of these products are tailored to dry-oily combination skin, as it is the most common amongst teenagers in Asia.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta: We do know dryness can lead to breakouts too right? The skin produces sebum and if the pores are clogged, it forms a zit. It is a physiological response to compensate for lack of skin moisture.
> 
> @@Heather Hicks That is a lot of words, hun! Thanks for sharing the story!! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  While I think many might complain about sudden alterations to value sets, it is only fair to Memebox because they are running a business after all. It is their decision to change things in order to sell the boxes. Of course I am biased for the bundles because I want it, but they can't sit and do nothing or try to please everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, but you know if you had already ordered the boxes separately, seeing them offered together with upgraded shipping would drive you crazy too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what has happened to your yoghurt boxes so far?


@@Jane  yoghurt box took for ever  then it arrived last monday in uk got excited, then pressed tracking next day and it said korea , called dhl dodgy label so sent back ,emailed memebox they sent it out standard  not express, got shipping refunded, then it went back to  memebox, got sent out dhl  so i had that box , ny halloween and head to toe in another box and my melted cheese cream in another box,  today dhl delivered  my yellow damaged parcel, my well wrapped undamaged cheese cream, and then i tracked my yoghurt and tracking said please call phone number , called too damaged for sending, emailed memebox new box sent as i had a form from dhl with listed damage , also stated chemical lea age prohibited liquid damage from other boxes in same pallet from company,  i think they must be on to them over nail varnish. so i WILL get my yoghurt box i will,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@Jane  yoghurt box took for ever  then it arrived last monday in uk got excited, then pressed tracking next day and it said korea , called dhl dodgy label so sent back ,emailed memebox they sent it out standard  not express, got shipping refunded, then it went back to  memebox, got sent out dhl  so i had that box , ny halloween and head to toe in another box and my melted cheese cream in another box,  today dhl delivered  my yellow damaged parcel, my well wrapped undamaged cheese cream, and then i tracked my yoghurt and tracking said please call phone number , called too damaged for sending, emailed memebox new box sent as i had a form from dhl with listed damage , also stated chemical lea age prohibited liquid damage from other boxes in same pallet from company,  i think they must be on to them over nail varnish. so i WILL get my yoghurt box i will,


should do. I bet DHL are fuming though


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

And my mask box has just made it to NY. Guess this means next week for me. Seems like it was sent out and received by most people so very long ago. Sigh...

But, as long as I don't get horse masks, that's more important for me than the speed on this particular box. Fingers crossed again!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the pearl masks in my box


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just got my RM boxes today. One of them *did* have a dented side, the other was pristine.
> 
> I did have to sign for them. UGH!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I mentioned this before, I meant to if I haven't, but I live in a smaller town and the last time I went to pick-up some of my boxes I spoke with my Postmaster and explained that I have about 30 boxes or so coming through the end of the year (I didn't mention that a lot of them will be arriving via DHL because I'm already fed up with registered mail) and I would like to make things as easy as possible for my Postman, Vinny. What we came up with is I fill out my own pink slips with the RM number that Meme emails me and all the other pertinent info the post office requires as if I was asking them to redeliver my parcel and I tape it to the door on the day it's set to arrive. No trip to the local post office, they don't have to fill out any forms, Vinny doesn't have to schlep my packages around and everyone is happy.* Note to self: *Vinny deserves an extra special holiday bonus this year because today was the first time we tried it out and my package was on the porch when I got home. Lovin' ya Vinny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@HeatherHicks - My girlfriend's mother does wash her face because she wears makeup, but for the life of me I can't remember what she uses and I know it's something strange, but for years all she has ever used on her skin is the original Oil of Olay and I swear this woman looks like she is 45 years old and she is almost 70! She has the most gorgeous skin.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> What do you guys think about the Tea Tree box for normal-dry skin? Would it only be helpful for hormonal breakouts?


I haven't purchased anything Tea Tree because I worry about it being too harsh. I pretty much have no hormones in my body so any type of breakout is bizarre but I do get clogged pores and such from environmental situations. Personally I can't stand the smell and lean towards the dry side so I'm curious if you do try it how you make out, please let us know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


theori3 said:


> Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because they like horses? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.


I also don't want to sound cold, and I totally think the horse meat thing is so BEYOND FOUL it literally makes me sick to my stomach, but harvesting oil is no different than any other part that is going to make a handbag, shampoo, lotion, shoes, etc. I think it's just the shock value of it that's throwing people off.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't purchased anything Tea Tree because I worry about it being too harsh. I pretty much have no hormones in my body so any type of breakout is bizarre but I do get clogged pores and such from environmental situations. Personally I can't stand the smell and lean towards the dry side so I'm curious if you do try it how you make out, please let us know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also don't want to sound cold, and I totally think the horse meat thing is so BEYOND FOUL it literally makes me sick to my stomach, but harvesting oil is no different than the any other part that is going to make a handbag, shampoo, lotion, shoes, etc. I think it's just the shock value of it that's throwing people off.


My family has lots of horses, and I honestly don't have a problem with the horse meat thing, or using byproducts in cosmetics if they actually work and aren't harming animals simply for cosmetic purproses. That being said, I can TOTALLY understand why it would bother some people. If there was anything made from cats I would be sick to my stomach as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On an unrelated note, New York has finally received my mask box. I feel like I'll never get it at this point. I cannot stand the ridiculous wait sometimes. My cafe box shipped too but looking at how long it took for the mask box to get here, I'll probably have cafe by the middle of November.  &lt;_&lt;

The new Cleanse and Tone box is so appealing to me, but I've been waiting on getting some points for what seems like forever, so maybe I'll just skip on saving the $3, and wait for the points to go through before I snag it!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A LOT of people have had this problem. I've never used one of those coupons so I really don't know what the trick is to make it works. Part of me wonders if they don't let you use it on value sets. I really don't know though, someone else here may be able to help you out.
> 
> And @@Jane George brings up a good point...A lot of people on here will message you their 20% off coupon if you just mention that you're looking for one. A lot of people have multiple VIP accounts, or just don't place such large orders.


Ok update on this matter I emailed CS for the nth time! The subject of my letter was "For the nth time" LOL and Lucy from customer service helped me with the $7 off 2 boxes or more code so now I can use it. On another note still waiting for Lauren to give me my memepoints for my blog reviews. Lucy said on her email and I quote that "Sorry for the delay, Lauren is pretty bombarded at the moment"

Poor Lauren she has been a real good CS for me so I hope memebox company should really do their job well coz if they do they wont have to go through all these trouble makes everybody happy! Mom always told me if your going to do a job to it well so that you wont have to repeat it. I stick by that up to now.

P.S. anyone who wants to share their 20% off purchase of $200 coupon? Pretty please?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OKAY IHAVE MY MEMEPOINTS! OW YEAH!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 10, 2014)

Was any reason given about why the $7 off 2 code has so many issues?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

@@feedurpassion sent you mine


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Was any reason given about why the $7 off 2 code has so many issues?


Lucy said "we modified the code to work on bundles, it previously did not which is why it was not working." 

kind of a vague answer to me but I will take it as it is already resolved at least on my part hehe


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@feedurpassion sent you mine


wow! thank you so much! I will use it well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

lol np theres no way i will use it anyway


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

I have dry skin that is prone to hormonal/stress breakouts and I love my tea tree toner. I use it everyday regardless of if I have a breakout or not and it's not drying at all. I also like to have a couple tea tree sheet masks to use when I am having a breakout and haven't had a problem with those at all either. 

Reading all the talk here today is making want to buy the cleanse and tone and elixir boxes. Then I think I should add bundles, and while I'm at it maybe I should get the sleeping box too. Starts to add up pretty quickly.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

*Memespies*

I wish you would bundle

Memebox Empties with Tea Tree and Skincare Elixirs as they are all being shipped around Nov 26- 28

Etude House with City Girl being shipped out Nov 6

Thinking about it what they should do is you can make your own bundle with the boxes that are being shipped at the same time so that you can save on shipping fees! There are a lot of choices on the current boxes that have same shipping dates that are not in bundles. I wouldn't mind paying $18 for shipping if I have like six boxes shipped altogether. What do you guys think?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 10, 2014)

Does anyone have a spare 10% coupon? I emailed Memebox again for my codes but I still haven't gotten a reply yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

My mask box finally made it to NY to so hopefully some time next week it will get to me! My free from oil and trouble left NY yesterday so I should have that next week too. My tracking number for moisture surge is not correct so I am unable to track that one but it shipped a day after the mask box.

Off topic, got what was supposed to be my October sample society box but when I opened it it was another September box. Called them up and they said there was some issue with leftover September boxes still in the warehouse that went out by mistake. The guy is sending me out another October one and he said I could keep the September so not too bad to get a free box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Does anyone have a spare 10% coupon? I emailed Memebox again for my codes but I still haven't gotten a reply yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We didn't get a 10% coupon this month to use off boxes. Just a 5% off of $50. We got 10% off USA shop order though.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent the American shop coupon code that was 10%


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> We didn't get a 10% coupon this month to use off boxes. Just a 5% off of $50. We got 10% of the USA shop orders though.


oh.. My bad.. I thought there was a code for boxes... Sorry! This is what happens when I haven't gotten my email and don't want to go back to find the page stating what kind of codes we got. 

Thanks though!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> oh.. My bad.. I thought there was a code for boxes... Sorry! This is what happens when I haven't gotten my email and don't want to go back to find the page stating what kind of codes we got.
> 
> Thanks though!


If I had one I would give it to you. I already use my 5% one. I wish the would have given the 10% one though. They gave us 20% off of $200 which is really hard to use as that is a lot of boxes to buy.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 10, 2014)

No, there's some $7 off shipping that can be used three times, 5% off 50 dollars, 20% off 200, free ship on shop order over thirty, 10% off USA shop order over 50


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No, there's some $7 off shipping that can be used three times, 5% off 50 dollars, 20% off 200, free ship on shop order over thirty, 10% off USA shop order over 50


I think they should have given non USA people an extra code to use as that is just not right to sent you a code that you can't even use.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because they like horses? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.



YES, for me, it's the principle that horses are domesticated animals. I LOVE horses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They exist in the USA for the pleasure of their human owners who are horseback riders. At least, here in Texas, we ride our horses and we love our horses. I have friends with champion breeding programs with horses in Arabia. It is nothing to pay $50,000 for a colt with a stunning pedigree. A horse is to love and to feed and to name and to have custom saddles crafted for, to have a barn and a riding path that the horse knows and loves. To spend tons of money on hand made saddles trimmed with sterling silver and other fine objects  We love them and live with them for decades. 

My first photo of me on a 16 hand fine thoroughbred horse belonging to my parents friends was taken when I was barely old enough to walk. But I sat that saddle like I was born for it. I had my first pony at 3, my first horse at 7. (  I had a large height growth spurt).

Then we moved as I was approaching my teen years, and I had no more horses to love until transferred out here in the wilderness. I did ride friends;' horses but it was not the same as loving my own horse and training him or her to my preferences. And now I have  horses stabled  in our equestrian park and I love them and I ride them, and I groom and feed them almost every day although we pay for stable hands to do this, and they are a part of our family. 

That's how I feel about horses, anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, when I was a tiny child, the USA had a TV show about a very pretty palomino American quarter horse who was named " Mister Ed", also the name of the show. Nr. Ed was no ordinary horse though, He could talk, reason, read, call people on the phone, and surfboard. LOL.  I learned to love horses as a toddler because of " Mister Ed", When I got my first pony, I talked to her all the time, and it took a while for me to understand what my parents were telling me- that horses didn't talk like Mr. Ed had. 

So, I guess you could say that I've been extremely bonded to horses for all my life, and they to me, also,

I do know about how collagen and so forth is made from the rendered remnants of equine, bovine, porcine and poultry connective tissues, and the Korean brands look extremely disgusting to me. I got a collagen cream in the Mask Box and I definitely will not be using it. There is a chance that some of the animals were diseased.. look up Bovine Spongiform Encephalitis ( which caused a v- CJD in the UK and France commonly called " Mad Cow Disease")  of you want an education about disease transmission from deceased large hooved animals' remains which have not been harvested correctly. In the USA, it is forbidden for the brain and spinal tissue to be used for any human use.

BTW, I will not use any estrogen ( oestrogen for the U,K.) products which are the brand* Premarin *because they use the urine of pregnant mares for the estrogen. They over-breed these wonderful animals all their lives to make money. 

If anyone ever tries to prescribe the brand* Premarin* for you, now or much later, please ask for an alternative there are many better products out there for women's health issues.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@GirlyGirlie 65???!!!!!!!! *flails*
> 
> That would be 1 mask per 5 days, excluding the other ones you get elsewhere if you want to use them in a year hehe... (And did I just read you got a Mask box too?!) *Mask Queen!*
> 
> ...


Oh, it's worse than you think, honey.  I have over 300 masks now, aside from the Memebox ones. It was all a huge huge snafu with 2 K- beauty ordering sites. I don't understand them, and they apparently didn't understand my orders*. I received 3 times as many as I thought I had paid for*.*and they keep on arriving at my doorstep!!* Don't even ask why I have 4 boxes of royal jelly masks. HUGE communication error on the store's part during a 3 box sale, and they volunteered to refund half the price, which I gladly accepted.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, it's worse than you think, honey.  I have over 300 masks now, aside from the Memebox ones. It was all a huge huge snafu with 2 K- beauty ordering sites. I don't understand them, and they apparently didn't understand my orders*. I received 3 times as many as I thought I had paid for*.*and they keep on arriving at my doorstep!!* Don't even ask why I have 4 boxes of royal jelly masks. HUGE communication error on the store's part during a 3 box sale, and they volunteered to refund half the price, which I gladly accepted.


Wow thats extremely generous!!! i think you are all set for a daily mask routine lol. And you might still have extras lying around to give away for Christmas and birthdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Many would be envious!! 

Okay my pocket is safe today. No new memeshop sales.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And am I seeng it right? Purederm nose strips are now $2 lol. Glad I grabbed them early.  B)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Ok update on this matter I emailed CS for the nth time! The subject of my letter was "For the nth time" LOL and Lucy from customer service helped me with the $7 off 2 boxes or more code so now I can use it. On another note still waiting for Lauren to give me my memepoints for my blog reviews. Lucy said on her email and I quote that "Sorry for the delay, Lauren is pretty bombarded at the moment"
> 
> Poor Lauren she has been a real good CS for me so I hope memebox company should really do their job well coz if they do they wont have to go through all these trouble makes everybody happy! Mom always told me if your going to do a job to it well so that you wont have to repeat it. I stick by that up to now.
> 
> ...


I've found Lucy to be quite helpful, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't purchased anything Tea Tree because I worry about it being too harsh. I pretty much have no hormones in my body so any type of breakout is bizarre but I do get clogged pores and such from environmental situations. Personally I can't stand the smell and lean towards the dry side so I'm curious if you do try it how you make out, please let us know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also don't want to sound cold, and I totally think the horse meat thing is so BEYOND FOUL it literally makes me sick to my stomach, but harvesting oil is no different than any other part that is going to make a handbag, shampoo, lotion, shoes, etc. I think it's just the shock value of it that's throwing people off.


The fact that non-starving people eat horse meat makes me so sick I cannot stand it. Maybe it's a USA thing, but I think it's barbaric.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because they like horses? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.


I was literally about to write this exact thing, when I saw you beat me to it. People are upset about the horse oil, but fine using pig skin on their faces? It's just a cultural thing - pigs are just as smart and lovely as horses, but because it is traditional that we eat them, it's not disturbing? If you are ok with one, logically, you should be ok with the other.


----------



## maii (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone figured out the free sampling event? Which products are included?

Why is it even called a sampling event if it just involves us reviewing stuff, none of this makes sense.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I was literally about to write this exact thing, when I saw you beat me to it. People are upset about the horse oil, but fine using pig skin on their faces? It's just a cultural thing - pigs are just as smart and lovely as horses, but because it is traditional that we eat them, it's not disturbing? If you are ok with one, logically, you should be ok with the other.


I'm* NOT *OK with the use of pig collagen either, and I am probably the only person on here who is not enthralled with the Elizavecca collagen products. I got the Collagen Jelly pack in my mask box, and it is already in the garbage now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

maii said:


> Anyone figured out the free sampling event? Which products are included?
> 
> Why is it even called a sampling event if it just involves us reviewing stuff, none of this makes sense.


Your last sentence says it for me- it doesn't make sense, so I skipped over it. Memebox quite often is a mystery to me. Just flat out weird in the written word, maybe due to translation, but I do love most of their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm* NOT *OK with the use of pig collagen either, and I am probably the only person on here who is not enthralled with the Elizavecca collagen products. I got the Collagen Jelly pack in my mask box, and it is already in the garbage now.


I am not thrilled with the Elizavecca products either, as I am trying to avoid using non-vegetarian products, but I'm realizing that collagen is in many of the products I've gotten from Memebox. All collagen is derived from animal sources.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I am not thrilled with the Elizavecca products either, as I am trying to avoid using non-vegetarian products, but I'm realizing that collagen is in many of the products I've gotten from Memebox. All collagen is derived from animal sources.


Yes, collagen is animal sourced but hyaluronic acid can be plant- based.The best source of hyaluronic acid is seaweeds, in particular kelp, although soy products, sweet potato, avocado and mango are other good sources.

Someone posted here not too long ago about "plant placenta". Animals which bear live offspring ( and humans) are the source for placentas. Edited to say that I hope and expect that only animal placental tissue is used in cosmetics.  No plants have placentas.

*I still object to the use of  barely disguised collagen on my face. It's a personal revulsion as I am not a vegetarian.*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

I have a Memebox question which should not be controversial, LOL.

When they did the big promo one week for box restocks, weren't they sent out Express Shipping automatically? I know I received one box in like 7 days or so in a restock purchase.

The very next week, I bought the Fall/ Winter Colors makeup box in the next restock, and that thing still hasn't gotten here. 
It keeps on saying " *Country of origin is preparing package for transport".*

Has this happened to anyone else with a restocked box?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Just want to say, I was not trying to be controversial by bringing up the horse oil stuff! I really do not care what sorts of products other people use, I think it's a very personal decision. I was just curious about why people seemed to object more to products derived from horses than those derived from other animals.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I have a Memebox question which should not be controversial, LOL.
> 
> When they did the big promo one week for box restocks, weren't they sent out Express Shipping automatically? I know I received one box in like 7 days or so in a restock purchase.
> 
> ...


It was only that one Friday where they advertised the restocks that we got free upgrade to express shipping. The next week it was back to standard shipping for the restocks. I bought some both weeks. Got those first ones in 4 days, now I am still waiting for the others.


----------



## yunii (Oct 10, 2014)

Have anyone found their free sampling event products?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> It was only that one Friday where they advertised the restocks that we got free upgrade to express shipping. The next week it was back to standard shipping for the restocks. I bought some both weeks. Got those first ones in 4 days, now I am still waiting for the others.


OK, I thought that must have been why they promoted the first restock only, LOL. Hindsight being 20/20..

I think it's strange that the boxes are taking so long to reach us when they were supposed to be ready for shipping when we bought them. Oh well, it's Memebox, LOL. 

I hope you get your boxes soon.  I also hope my one little box gets here soon as I want to use the colors.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 10, 2014)

I had some points so I used those points and a code to pick up the Cleanse and atone box. Hoping for more toners than cleansers!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just want to say, I was not trying to be controversial by bringing up the horse oil stuff! I really do not care what sorts of products other people use, I think it's a very personal decision. I was just curious about why people seemed to object more to products derived from horses than those derived from other animals.


It's something a lot of us feel strongly about as far as cosmetics go..,It's not you, personally, of course!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have a bond personally with horses that I don't have with pigs, but the fact that the pig- sourced collagen LOOKS like pig rendered fat and so forth in the jar makes me ill.  It may not be logical, but this is my honest opinion on why I don't want collagen to look like it just came from the slaughterhouse. And NO horse products for me under any circumstances. 

I vomited when I found out that the Premarin brand of estrogen is made from pregnant mare urine, .. It is that disgusting and unnecessary to ever use horses in that way for mankind, IMO.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 10, 2014)

@@theori3 I appreciated your question. As long as everyone can act appropriately and RESPECTFULLY, I see nothing wrong with healthy discussion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far, so good.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm not sure if I mentioned this before, I meant to if I haven't, but I live in a smaller town and the last time I went to pick-up some of my boxes I spoke with my Postmaster and explained that I have about 30 boxes or so coming through the end of the year (I didn't mention that a lot of them will be arriving via DHL because I'm already fed up with registered mail) and I would like to make things as easy as possible for my Postman, Vinny. What we came up with is I fill out my own pink slips with the RM number that Meme emails me and all the other pertinent info the post office requires as if I was asking them to redeliver my parcel and I tape it to the door on the day it's set to arrive. No trip to the local post office, they don't have to fill out any forms, Vinny doesn't have to schlep my packages around and everyone is happy.* Note to self: *Vinny deserves an extra special holiday bonus this year because today was the first time we tried it out and my package was on the porch when I got home. Lovin' ya Vinny!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @HeatherHicks - My girlfriend's mother washes her face because she does wear makeup, but for the life of me I can't remember what she uses and I know it's strange, but for years all she has ever used on her skin is the original Oil of Olay and I swear this woman looks like she is 45 years old and she is almost 70! She has the most gorgeous skin.


That's great, and I'm glad my mom at least uses the Olay for a moisturizer, but I do think she could look a lot better. What scares me most is that she has lots and lots of dark spots from the sun on her face. I've got 3 small ones that aren't too dark yet and I'm freaking out over it!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> *Memespies*
> 
> I wish you would bundle
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been saying that for a while and it is so nice to see someone else who wants a 'make your own value set' option!

As for the shipping, I think it really should be just the $6.99 or whatever they charge on normal value sets. However, if they wanted to add a small $1-2 charge per box to cover the extra shipping, I'd be ok with that. Like, you pay $6.99 for the first box. Then, each box you add to the set would be $2 extra for shipping. This would make a 2 box set $8.99, a 3 box set would be $10.99 and so on. Or something like that. Granted, if you have to order 3 boxes separately, then you already pay $6.99 x 3 for slow shipping, so, no matter what, making your own set would be a wonderful option!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 10, 2014)

yeah, several of us ladies after they changed how they charged for boxes came up with that suggestion as well - charging on a sliding rate for multiple boxes.  We went from 6.99 for as many boxes in one order to 6.99 per box back in June/July.

Memebox has not changed their minds on that.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I think they should have given non USA people an extra code to use as that is just not right to sent you a code that you can't even use.


I didn't think of it as I am in the US, but you are right. I don't think they should have sent the 10% code with the VIP codes. Instead, it should have gone to everyone with a USA address. Then, VIPs should have gotten a 10% off general code for Korean orders or something which VIPs all over the world could use.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, several of us ladies after they changed how they charged for boxes came up with that suggestion as well - charging on a sliding rate for multiple boxes.  We went from 6.99 for as many boxes in one order to 6.99 per box back in June/July.
> 
> Memebox has not changed their minds on that.


Well, for me, I'm not sure it would help much without the ability to bundles the boxes into a value set anyway. I generally order a single box by itself when it first comes out with VIP pricing. Then again, if they offered the option, I might change my behavior. I am trying to get bundles from now on, but sometimes, it is just too much extra money for a box I don't want. Take the chocolate box for example. I have it ordered by itself. Unless they just ran out, I could still get it bundled with the makeup box, but I just don't want that makeup box. But yeah, bundled or not, a sliding scale would be helpful. I think the reason they don't do that is because of them shipping separately actually. So that makes some sense. If they mail them separately, the shipping cost will be the same per box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I was literally about to write this exact thing, when I saw you beat me to it. People are upset about the horse oil, but fine using pig skin on their faces? It's just a cultural thing - pigs are just as smart and lovely as horses, but because it is traditional that we eat them, it's not disturbing? If you are ok with one, logically, you should be ok with the other.


Not everything in life has to be logical though. Anyway, for anyone who gets the Mayu and wants to use them, that's fine. I do think if I judged people for it, that would be hypocritical, but just having a preference myself isn't hypocritical though it may be illogical. The hypocritical part comes when you judge others, I think. Anyway, I'd love to be vegan or at least vegetarian, but I do eat meat, including pork. I've never eaten horses and never would unless it were a stranded in the wilderness, desperate, survival situation. My mom is the same way. She eats meat and feels guilty for doing so, but she won't even try anything she has never eaten before, like deer, bison, rabbits, etc. And I've kind of adopted that same attitude. It may not be logical, but that's me. I know I already cause enough suffering by supporting the meat industry, but I'm not going to expand out from here.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I am not thrilled with the Elizavecca products either, as I am trying to avoid using non-vegetarian products, but I'm realizing that collagen is in many of the products I've gotten from Memebox. All collagen is derived from animal sources.


I may sound stupid, but I didn't know all collagen was animal derived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Okay, I'm just going to ask--are people so upset about the horse oil simply because they like horses? I can understand why it is a bit disturbing to think about, but I'm not sure that it's that much different than using collagen from pigs. Both horses and pigs are highly intelligent animals, and both horse oil and collagen are byproducts (the animals are being killed for other reasons). I'm not trying to upset anyone, just trying to understand why this seems particularly problematic for people.
> 
> This is coming from someone who has been a vegetarian for 17 years and who had horses growing up.


I avoided commenting during that whole thing, but I was a bit surprised by how some people reacted (i saw someone yelling at Memebox on Facebook, but it was deleted quickly). I was a vegan when I was younger, and I also don't see there being a big difference between horse oil and the MANY pig collagen products we receive from Memebox. If it were an endangered animal, or an animal being killed solely for their oil/collagen, I would see it as being a major issue.

I can understand why people that have had/love horses would avoid using it (I would never eat dog meat overseas, for example). And I do understand why some people may want to know what it is. But I don't understand acting as though Memebox has somehow wronged us for including that item. 

I don't recall where I read it, but someone even made a comment about how "uncivilized" it was (I think Facebook?) for a culture to use horse oil.

Speaking of civilized....Jello, anyone?


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

I find it interesting how people decide where the line is in terms of animal products, whether it's cosmetics, food etc. I think because of my experience in the culinary field I don't see animals the same way a lot of other people do, and that's fine. I'm not going to question why someone thinks one animal by-product is okay and why another isn't. I clearly remember in one of my first classes at culinary school the chef telling us that there are certain foods that all cooks have to decide for themselves if they are okay with it, foie gras and milk fed veal being the two biggest. I've eaten eaten food like kangeroo and rabbit and I know lots of people wouldn't. So horse oil and collagen don't bother me, but depending on personal experience and background of course it might bother others. It's an interesting discussion.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I avoided commenting during that whole thing, but I was a bit surprised by how some people reacted (i saw someone yelling at Memebox on Facebook, but it was deleted quickly). I was a vegan when I was younger, and I also don't see there being a big difference between horse oil and the MANY pig collagen products we receive from Memebox. If it were an endangered animal, or an animal being killed solely for their oil/collagen, I would see it as being a major issue.
> 
> I can understand why people that have had/love horses would avoid using it (I would never eat dog meat overseas, for example). And I do understand why some people may want to know what it is. But I don't understand acting as though Memebox has somehow wronged us for including that item.
> 
> ...


I agree that saying it's uncivilized is unnecessary. Sometimes people seem to forget that what their culture believes in isn't the be all and end all. Calling an entire country uncivilized because they don't view horses (or whatever animal) the same way is wrong. India thinks cows are sacred, but in other countries they aren't. That doesn't make those countries uncivilized.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I agree that saying it's uncivilized is unnecessary. Sometimes people seem to forget that what their culture believes in isn't the be all and end all. Calling an entire country uncivilized because they don't view horses (or whatever animal) the same way is wrong. India thinks cows are sacred, but in other countries they aren't. That doesn't make those countries uncivilized.


That's part of why I commented, because I was really disgusted by a few postings I saw elsewhere, I'm fairly certain it was a little side conversation that was started on Facebook. I was even going to comment on here afterwards, but it was of course deleted (I'm glad).

I can understand not being comfortable using those sorts of products, but I just don't understand judging others/other cultures for using it. And I definitely don't understand the difference between horse oil and the countless other things from oils used in cosmetics and for food. There's countless things used from/done to animals that are far more barbaric. And I don't understand why, from a truly logical perspective (not from the perspective of someone who just happens to love horses) why using horse oil and horse meat is any different from pig collagen and ham.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 10, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I may sound stupid, but I didn't know all collagen was animal derived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually didn't know either until I looked into it :/ Ignorance is bliss, as they say..


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's part of why I commented, because I was really disgusted by a few postings I saw elsewhere, I'm fairly certain it was a little side conversation that was started on Facebook. I was even going to comment on here afterwards, but it was of course deleted (I'm glad).
> 
> I can understand not being comfortable using those sorts of products, but I just don't understand judging others/other cultures for using it. And I definitely don't understand the difference between horse oil and the countless other things from oils used in cosmetics and for food. There's countless things used from/done to animals that are far more barbaric. And I don't understand why, from a truly logical perspective (not from the perspective of someone who just happens to love horses) why using horse oil and horse meat is any different from pig collagen and ham.


I don't want to side track the discussion too much, but there are definitely way more barbaric things done to animals in the name of food. Look at how animals are raised for meat in North America. I've never had that attachment to animals that many others have, so I tend to look at them from an unemotional POV when it comes to separating pets from other types.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 10, 2014)

If any of you ladies have watched FOOD INC documentary film you will know how they raise chickens and cows here in USA for meat production.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I don't want to side track the discussion too much, but there are definitely way more barbaric things done to animals in the name of food. Look at how animals are raised for meat in North America. I've never had that attachment to animals that many others have, so I tend to look at them from an unemotional POV when it comes to separating pets from other types.


Yeah, that was one thing that came into my mind. I was just sort of surprised because most cultures comment on how barbaric Americans are for their treatment/methods of raising and slaughtering animals, and to see some people attacking a country for using the oil from an animal killed for other purposes? 

There's so many disturbing things used in cosmetics. And honestly, there are plenty of products on the market that would be reason enough for me to flat out refuse to ever purchase anything from Memebox if the were to include them in a box.

I guess I'm just sort of surprised that some people think horse oil is where the line should be drawn.


----------



## athy (Oct 10, 2014)

oh my gosh girls, i just had a memebox dream and like ALL OF YOU WERE THERE WITH ME LOL

it felt like a MuT convention or something?? because there were a whole bunch of us in a fairly large hall and we were standing around TALKING ABOUT MEMEBOXES and actually saying things like I HOPE MEMESPIES ARE LISTENING and talking about my favourite boxes and

good grief i've only been buying globals lately xD maybe this is my brain's way of rebelling hahaha

gosh i feel like such a weirdo typing this up i'm going to go hide now :3


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not surprised that horse oil is where some people would draw the line. Horses aren't typically raised to be used as meat or other purposes in a lot of countries. They are either functional (like farming) or hobby and sport. They haven't fully crossed over into pets like cats and dogs have. So I think it's the cultural bias at work. We don't see them as sources of meat and by products.

ETA: I'm trying to be tactful when I refer to animals as meat. Not at all trying to take away from how people feel about animals but I can't come up with other terms to use.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm not surprised that horse oil is where some people would draw the line. Horses aren't typically raised to be used as meat or other purposes in a lot of countries. They are either functional (like farming) or hobby and sport. They haven't fully crossed over into pets like cats and dogs have. So I think it's the cultural bias at work. We don't see them as sources of meat and by products.
> 
> ETA: I'm trying to be tactful when I refer to animals as meat. Not at all trying to take away from how people feel about animals but I can't come up with other terms to use.


I guess part of me tends to think that Memeboxers must be sort of used to weird ingredients in skincare.

And in all fairness, lots of of skincare in the US is just as weird in regards to ingredients. We're just not as open about what those ingredients are, haha.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I agree that saying it's uncivilized is unnecessary. Sometimes people seem to forget that what their culture believes in isn't the be all and end all. Calling an entire country uncivilized because they don't view horses (or whatever animal) the same way is wrong. India thinks cows are sacred, but in other countries they aren't. That doesn't make those countries uncivilized.


There's a very very fine line between it being a "culture" and calling it a personal aspect in life. In my views, and my opinion, regardless of culture or not, each decision is based on the own person. Some are just more connected to things, such as animals, some just don't care and would eat a cockroach if they had a chance. I mean Spain for an instance, they do bull fights every so often, its inhumane, but to them its entertainment, why, because they live and breathed it for so many years, but not everyone who grew up seeing that liked it, or was "pro" for it. - Its all up to the person how they view life, and view the things that are important in life, regardless of culture. If that makes sense.- Some just become disconnected and desensitized.


----------



## athy (Oct 10, 2014)

oops i chimed in on a serious topic =x

everyone should just do what they're comfortable with honestly!

i don't think there should be any need for anyone to explain why or what makes them feel uncomfortable. but neither should they expect memebox to cater for them if they're in the minority.

if horse oil was something that made a lot of people uncomfortable, they'd vote with their wallets and if memebox cared (if their sales were impacted enough) they'd do something about it.

it's unfortunate but that's just how businesses work right?  =s


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's a very very fine line between it being a "culture" and calling it a personal aspect in life. In my views, and my opinion, regardless of culture or not, each decision is based on the own person. Some are just more connected to things, such as animals, some just don't care and would eat a cockroach if they had a chance. I mean Spain for an instance, they do bull fights every so often, its inhumane, but to them its entertainment, why, because they live and breathed it for so many years, but not everyone who grew up seeing that liked it, or was "pro" for it. - Its all up to the person how they view life, and view the things that are important in life, regardless of culture. If that makes sense.- Some just become disconnected and desensitized.


Part of me feels like if not for tourists, the bull fights may have ended awhile ago.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

athy said:


> oops i chimed in on a serious topic =x
> 
> everyone should just do what they're comfortable with honestly!
> 
> ...


Agreed, your right. Its Korean Beauty. They do beauty differently than in North American, or parts of Europe, it should be expected for strange and foreign things to be in there products.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me feels like if not for tourists, the bull fights may have ended awhile ago.


Well there you have it than.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

athy said:


> oops i chimed in on a serious topic =x
> 
> everyone should just do what they're comfortable with honestly!
> 
> ...


I completely understand not wanting the horse oil masks (I didn't want to receive them) and not using them. I just think there's a big difference between that and attacking Memebox (and others for being less shocked by the whole thing) is silly (this is not a comment to anyone in this thread). And I just think it's strange that some people acted as though this was so much worse than so many products we already receive from Memebox.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hmm I wonder why Memebox has the sale on for the newly  released boxes today until Sunday.... Something smells fishy, I wonder if there going to try and load off there over stocked items or un- sell-able items in those boxes.


----------



## blinded (Oct 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There's a very very fine line between it being a "culture" and calling it a personal aspect in life. In my views, and my opinion, regardless of culture or not, each decision is based on the own person. Some are just more connected to things, such as animals, some just don't care and would eat a cockroach if they had a chance. I mean Spain for an instance, they do bull fights every so often, its inhumane, but to them its entertainment, why, because they live and breathed it for so many years, but not everyone who grew up seeing that liked it, or was "pro" for it. - Its all up to the person how they view life, and view the things that are important in life, regardless of culture. If that makes sense.- Some just become disconnected and desensitized.


Culture has a huge impact on the personal decisions people make, so one would influence the other. Bullfights to me do seem extremely inhumane and I would never want to see that. I'm not going to declare an entire country or culture as uncivilized because of them though. To have that type of response to an ingredient in a skin care product just seems extreme to me. 

It seems a lot of us are saying the same thing. Decide what ingredients you are comfortable with, and don't use the ones you aren't. And no one needs to justify one way or the other what they are okay with. I just like discussions so I've enjoyed this one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, several of us ladies after they changed how they charged for boxes came up with that suggestion as well - charging on a sliding rate for multiple boxes.  We went from 6.99 for as many boxes in one order to 6.99 per box back in June/July.
> 
> Memebox has not changed their minds on that.


Since the change in shipping policies,I tend to buy one box at the time, whether I'm going to buy 2 boxes or more that day.

I figure it's just a LITTLE more work for them, which seems appropriate for my $6.95 automatic charge.

Plus lately the bundles have been really really LAME. They are still pushing the Cutie Pie box so hard. Ph, and the nail boxes LOL.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Exactly. I know people said they weren't interested in the collagen products, and a few people said they would just trade them or give them away. They said so politely and respectfully, and there was no attacking others for seeing it differently, or insulting a culture over it (seriously, as an American I would HATE to be labeled because of what goes on in this country in regards to animals/food/skincare).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmm I wonder why Memebox has the sale on for the newly  released boxes today until Sunday.... Something smells fishy, I wonder if there going to try and load off there over stocked items or un- sell-able items in those boxes.


I sort of think it may be similar to when they released the 3 $19 boxes. We still have no idea how that will go...But I sort of feel like they may just be testing the waters with this stuff to see how it does.

@@GirlyGirlie I don't mind waiting for a box, and I have so many boxes always on the way that it's never as though I have one box I'm anxiously waiting for. Honestly, if not for the fact that my boxes seem to be constantly damaged through the RM shipping, I would have never said a peep about the shipping stuff.

But I do try to get value sets now, because for whatever reason, my RM boxes always seem to appear as though several postal workers with some serious anger issues decided to take out all their frustrations on my pretty pink boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The fact that non-starving people eat horse meat makes me so sick I cannot stand it. Maybe it's a USA thing, but I think it's barbaric.


I have no idea if it's USA thing, honestly, I had never heard of people eating horse meat (quite honestly) until these boards and I'm repulsed. I grew up between a dairy farm and a horse farm. Levi's on my ass and real cowboy boots on my feet, I'm a country girl that married a city slicker.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I have no idea if it's USA thing, honestly, I had never heard of people eating horse meat (quite honestly) until these boards and I'm repulsed. I grew up between a dairy farm and a horse farm. Levi's on my ass and real cowboy boots on my feet, I'm a country girl that married a city slicker.


I'm not at all trying to come off as rude when I say this, so I hope it isn't read that way by anyone....But I'm actually just sort of surprised by this. I guess I was a rather precocious child who had a tendency to obsessively read up on cultures, so I'm rarely surprised by such things...But I never thought horsemeat was such a rare thing. So I think part of me is just surprised by the reaction to it...Because I never really considered that it wasn't common knowledge.

On a serious/creepy note...Even Taco Bell and Byrd's Eye have food that has been shown to contain traces of horse meat. I'm fairly certain Burger King publicly acknowledged this as well.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of think it may be similar to when they released the 3 $19 boxes. We still have no idea how that will go...But I sort of feel like they may just be testing the waters with this stuff to see how it does.
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie I don't mind waiting for a box, and I have so many boxes always on the way that it's never as though I have one box I'm anxiously waiting for. Honestly, if not for the fact that my boxes seem to be constantly damaged through the RM shipping, I would have never said a peep about the shipping stuff.
> 
> But I do try to get value sets now, because for whatever reason, my RM boxes always seem to appear as though several postal workers with some serious anger issues decided to take out all their frustrations on my pretty pink boxes.


LOL. do you think buying the boxes in bundles protects them from the DHL guys? My DHL boxes arrive looking just like my USPS boxes.. Both are usually OK except when Memebox stuffs them too full, as they did with the Pinkaholic box. I was very lucky that the products in that box were not ruined because they are so smashed up together.

I am also waiting on a TON of boxes with shipping numbers. I expect them to show up when they show up. But the F.W makeup box is one I expected a week or so ago because the only other restock I bought arrived very quickly.

Big difference in those scheduled to ship and a restock that can be processed without any trouble and shipped off without much ado, I think.

I haven't liked MOST of the bundles lately. I did buy the Elixer Box and the Scrub Box together in a bundle, the whole little  Apple Mojito group together and part of the " WHile You Were Sleeping" group together, but that's a lot less than I bought last month and previously in bundles. They are just not packaged together the way I want to  buy them lately.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmm I wonder why Memebox has the sale on for the newly  released boxes today until Sunday.... Something smells fishy, I wonder if there going to try and load off there over stocked items or un- sell-able items in those boxes.


Now you made me nervous! But, if it is stuff that hasn't sold because it is too expensive and/or they haven't sent it out in prior boxes (so people are unwilling to buy it without trying it first) I'd be happy to get those products in a box. I'll be the guinea pig! I'll try them out, and if they are great, I'll help create some buzz for the products!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, they now have a Free Sampling indication showing up for the Korean shop. So I guess this would be indicating the free sampling is connected to Korea and not to the USA shop. Good news for those of you who aren't in the US! Also good news as it means more products available. The US shop is so limited. That said, before they put up the sign, I did do a few US reviews. I'm going to confuse some people. Sorry!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I save Memeboxes to reuse for storage and for packing things up for things, and I've kept every box I received from DHL except for one (which was damaged because of Memebox). But none of my RM packages have been saved, and a lot of them had severe damage, like all of the corners were crushed in, tons of items would have damaged outer boxes, and some items would get crushed together and something would get scratched up. I never had that issue with DHL, which could be because of the quick arrival, but I also never had the issue with the previous standard shippings, so I think it could be because of how long it takes, and because they go through so many stops. 

I do wish they tried to do more bundles, especially ones that make sense. I hate when the 2-3 new releases are all bundled together, even though none of them have anything in common, but yet none of the boxes are bundled with other boxes that make sense. I do wish it was less random, because I think it would help their sales, but also help some of us to get the expedited shipping we want.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, is anyone else offended by the fact that Memebox now seems to be basically bribing people to spam their own site with fake reviews?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

Ladies, let's try to steer the conversation away from the discussion of animals and animal byproducts used in cosmetics. While it relates to Memebox, the conversation could go back and forth forever and it's starting to clog the thread. If someone wants to create a separate thread for it, I think that there's a lot of people on MUT that would like to chime in and give their thoughts and opinions on it as well. But let's keep the Meme-chat moving forward! 

Thanks! &lt;3


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of think it may be similar to when they released the 3 $19 boxes. We still have no idea how that will go...But I sort of feel like they may just be testing the waters with this stuff to see how it does.
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie I don't mind waiting for a box, and I have so many boxes always on the way that it's never as though I have one box I'm anxiously waiting for. Honestly, if not for the fact that my boxes seem to be constantly damaged through the RM shipping, I would have never said a peep about the shipping stuff.
> 
> But I do try to get value sets now, because for whatever reason, my RM boxes always seem to appear as though several postal workers with some serious anger issues decided to take out all their frustrations on my pretty pink boxes.


I've had two broken products--one entirely broken and the other just a broken lid on a moisturizer. So yes, concern for damage during shipping is one reason I hate RM. However, I also want to get the boxes before I know what is in them. I'd like to do more unboxings on Youtube. But if everyone has known for 2-3 weeks what is in the box, why bother with an unboxing/review? But, $18.99 for shipping is something I cannot justify for one box.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, is anyone else offended by the fact that Memebox now seems to be basically bribing people to spam their own site with fake reviews?


UGH YES

I feel like that should be illegal or something, that's how much it bothers me. There's no way that people are going to ONLY review products they've received. They're going to write one sentence, fake reviews on every damn product they can so they can get a free sample or whatever they're giving away. Seriously it drives me insane when companies do stuff like that.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I have no idea if it's USA thing, honestly, I had never heard of people eating horse meat (quite honestly) until these boards and I'm repulsed. I grew up between a dairy farm and a horse farm. Levi's on my ass and real cowboy boots on my feet, I'm a country girl that married a city slicker.


I think both of us were lucky to have had a love of nature and the country early in life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wouldn't trade my childhood memories for anything in the world. I got all my childhood photo albums from Mother's house last week, and oh, the memories that the photos brought back. I even remember the name of the champion bull we had when I was six years old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That was also the first time I ever saw the photo of me on a horse as a toddler. BIG horse, TINY child. Now that would probably be called neglect or something, although my daddy was holding my hand on the reins. 

I love animals more than I care for most people.. and horses are way up there on my list because of my well- rounded childhood. Yep, had the boots and the hat.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

My Global #15 came today and my mail person didn't make me sign for it. I didn't even leave a note either. I think she just didn't want to look at me after she stuffed something obviously too small into our mail box yesterday and I had to literally cut it out and I left her a note telling her that our side is smaller than her side. I hope she keeps doing that, but I was a little annoyed that I sat in our front room all day waiting for her, and she never showed. Then I had the feeling she just left it in our package key boxes, and sure enough it was there.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UGH YES
> 
> I feel like that should be illegal or something, that's how much it bothers me. There's no way that people are going to ONLY review products they've received. They're going to write one sentence, fake reviews on every damn product they can so they can get a free sample or whatever they're giving away. Seriously it drives me insane when companies do stuff like that.


I keep thinking it over and thinking to myself "...Am I overreacting or something?" But this really just disgusts me. I mean on most major sites for skincare they try to confirm your purchases for reviews, or you can report people for not actually using the product. And they're ENCOURAGING it, fully knowing that these products are going to be drowning with fake reviews?

Most people that look at these items are going to think "Ooooh, 5 stars, better hurry up to checkout!" 

 ...Have they even said anything at all about how you have to have tried the product to review it?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, is anyone else offended by the fact that Memebox now seems to be basically bribing people to spam their own site with fake reviews?


No, because I trashed the email and wouldn't do it. What others do is up to them. Oh, and I don't shop from the Memeshop.. Had one bad experience and won't be repeating it. LOTS better sites to shop from IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 10, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My Global #15 came today and my mail person didn't make me sign for it. I didn't even leave a note either. I think she just didn't want to look at me after she stuffed something obviously too small into our mail box yesterday and I had to literally cut it out and I left her a note telling her that our side is smaller than her side. I hope she keeps doing that, but I was a little annoyed that I sat in our front room all day waiting for her, and she never showed. Then I had the feeling she just left it in our package key boxes, and sure enough it was there.


This happened to me not too long ago and I called the postmaster and complained. I think the fact that it was an international package got his attention. Now, my packages are waiting on my front porch when I wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Maybe try leaving a note for her or something would work if you don't want to call.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> No, because I trashed the email and wouldn't do it. What others do is up to them. Oh, and I don't shop from the Memeshop.. Had one bad experience and won't be repeating it. LOTS better sites to shop from IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here!

The only time I've ever purchased from the memeshop is when they had free shipping from the US shop and I had $5 off codes LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> No, because I trashed the email and wouldn't do it. What others do is up to them. Oh, and I don't shop from the Memeshop.. Had one bad experience and won't be repeating it. LOTS better sites to shop from IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's Memebox I hold accountable for this, I don't blame the customers (or the countless people who don't consider it's wrong to leave reviews for items they've never used). It's just a shame that we'll never be able to count on reviews on that site for anything, especially since Memebox does carry so many hard to find/basically unknown brands and products.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> This happened to me not too long ago and I called the postmaster and complained. I think the fact that it was an international package got his attention. Now, my packages are waiting on my front porch when I wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Maybe try leaving a note for her or something would work if you don't want to call.


I'm too lazy, I don't really care for her, but I'll be moving soon anyways, so I won't have to deal with it anymore. I would actually prefer her to just leave them in the key boxes then I can get them whenever, and I don't have to be waiting to sign for it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 11, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> No, because I trashed the email and wouldn't do it. What others do is up to them. Oh, and I don't shop from the Memeshop.. Had one bad experience and won't be repeating it. LOTS better sites to shop from IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, I have been writing reviews, but I say in them "please send this to me as part of the Free Sampling program," so it is clear that it isn't a normal review. I don't have a chance of getting to sample anything, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They didn't even publish a review I did for a box I got, loved, gave 5 stars, and told people to buy it! That was for the F/W Colors box. I also did a review for the heating/cooling pore pack with the free hair ampoule. I gave it 4 stars. I said the heating was just ok (3 stars) but the cooling was great (a 5). They didn't publish it. And this was way back on Aug 29, so they've had time. Instead, there are zero reviews for that combo pack. I don't think I write simply enough for them. I'm too wordy and specific. I tell pros as well as cons. Maybe if they see a negative word (even if it is saying something is not bad) they toss the review. So yeah, I guess they don't like me and I probably won't get any free samples. Though I do hope they'll consider sending 2 products I requested to my mom on the account I set up for her! We'll see...

As for buying from Meme's shop, I will buy if they are the only place to purchase an item, and I have run into that a few times. Also, I will buy if they have a great sale. (Like, the Haruen was listed for $13 when I bought it, but now it is $26? I don't know what happened there.) I wish they would carry the Vitamin Cleansing Dessert Magic Soap in all 4 varieties. I bought that from someone who didn't want it (from Cacao) and I really like it. I think my mom would like it too, so I'd buy one or two for her and one or two for me if they offered them! But, I probably would wait for a free shipping deal. Or, they could offer it in the USA shop--hint, hint Memespies!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 11, 2014)

@@cfisher YES. It already drives me INSANE that you can review boxes BEFORE they have even shipped out. I expect to see a bunch of "hope to try this!" 5 star reviews.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm glad to see others are ticked by this move. Im all in a twist over it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@cfisher YES. It already drives me INSANE that you can review boxes BEFORE they have even shipped out. I expect to see a bunch of "hope to try this!" 5 star reviews.


They handled it HORRIBLY, I don't think people actually understand that these reviews are supposed to be for items they've tried. In one email I received it really made it sound like "Write a review and say why you want to try this item!" It's written SO BADLY.

Oh gosh, I mentioned that before. The whole collab box, and getting people to write reviews to buy one? I mean, we get that the collab boxes are not doing anywhere near as well as planned, but how can they justify bribing people to write fake reviews? 

@@Heather Hicks You said that you mentioned that you were writing the review for the sampling thing, were they still reviews for items you had tried before? I'm just wondering, because someone said that Memebox said something about specifying if a review was for the contest, but I haven't seen that in any of the emails or anything?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

I really hope this doesn't come off the wrong way...But if we can't even understand what they're trying to do, and we think that they may actually be approving/encouraging reviews for items people haven't tried yet...Imagine what it's like for people with a language barrier?

I just know there's going to be people spending hours upon hours writing fake reviews to win this silly contest.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 11, 2014)

I hope MCWL #3 is better than the second one.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

With Memebox apparently sending out those 7 Seconds morning sheets as one of those free gifts over this whole review thing...I'm REALLY hoping this means that Memebox has a bunch of these in their inventory, just waiting to go out with at least one of these upcoming boxes.

In my mind I'm going through which ones it would fit in.

Blogger's Thumbs Up, Super Luckybox 11, Empties.

...And isn't there a wine one?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They handled it HORRIBLY, I don't think people actually understand that these reviews are supposed to be for items they've tried. In one email I received it really made it sound like "Write a review and say why you want to try this item!" It's written SO BADLY.
> 
> Oh gosh, I mentioned that before. The whole collab box, and getting people to write reviews to buy one? I mean, we get that the collab boxes are not doing anywhere near as well as planned, but how can they justify bribing people to write fake reviews?
> 
> @@Heather Hicks You said that you mentioned that you were writing the review for the sampling thing, were they still reviews for items you had tried before? I'm just wondering, because someone said that Memebox said something about specifying if a review was for the contest, but I haven't seen that in any of the emails or anything?


I'm only doing contest 'reviews' for things I don't have and want to try, which I thought was the point of the 'sampling event.' But like everyone else, I am really confused. Here is an example of one I did for a sleeping pack I'd like to try out:

Whitening? Check. Anti-wrinkle? Check. Lifting/firming? Check. My skin needs all of these things. I have redness from rosacea and dark spots from the sun. I am just starting to see wrinkles as I get closer and closer to 40. And while my skin isn't sagging too much, I do NOT want it to start sagging ever. If this sleeping pack can handle so many skin concerns while at the same time locking in my moisture (as sleeping packs do), then this is something I could really use. Please consider sending me this product as part of your new Free Sampling program!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have NO CLUE if this is what they are wanting though!

I'm really hoping for the Vanpir cream, a sample size or better of an LJH tea tree product (like the essence), and/or a sample size of the Blithe patting water for me. I know they said they were sending out full size products, but I'd be happy just to give these a try and except for the Vanpir I know they've had sample sizes of these in the past. If they have any samples left, they could send them my way and I'd be super thrilled about that! Then again, if they'd only send the 2 products to my mom, I'd love that as well. She's had a hard time taking care of my grandma and she's having a hard time now that grandma has passed away. She deserves something special!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm only doing contest 'reviews' for things I don't have and want to try, which I thought was the point of the 'sampling event.' But like everyone else, I am really confused. Here is an example of one I did for a sleeping pack I'd like to try out:
> 
> Whitening? Check. Anti-wrinkle? Check. Lifting/firming? Check. My skin needs all of these things. I have redness from rosacea and dark spots from the sun. I am just starting to see wrinkles as I get closer and closer to 40. And while my skin isn't sagging too much, I do NOT want it to start sagging ever. If this sleeping pack can handle so many skin concerns while at the same time locking in my moisture (as sleeping packs do), then this is something I could really use. Please consider sending me this product as part of your new Free Sampling program!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have NO CLUE if this is what they are wanting though!


See, this is the problem. It comes across like they're encouraging people to write reviews for items they want to try. But the reviews are being approved and are appearing as ACTUAL reviews. Which is completely unacceptable on every possible level. So I don't know if this is just poor wording on their part, or if they're purposely making it seem like they're encouraging this (but only to the point where they can still respond to people with "Woopsie, not our fault people misunderstood what we wanted!" 

I actually just looked, and the reviews for items people want to try...Which includes a couple of items that are not even actually available for sale and have not been featured in previous boxes....And the reviews are by people that have never used the item, but some are claiming to have used it, and the rest are sort of doing this awkward thing of "Oh, this stuff is beyond amazing. I love it, it does this, it does that....Oh, and yeah Memebox, I want to have the chance to try it."


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a 20% off $200 vip code that they aren't going to use?  Pretty please?  I'd be ever so grateful!!  Feel free to email me thanks, Cindy


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I'm really hoping for the Vanpir cream, a sample size or better of an LJH tea tree product (like the essence), and/or a sample size of the Blithe patting water for me. I know they said they were sending out full size products, but I'd be happy just to give these a try and except for the Vanpir I know they've had sample sizes of these in the past. If they have any samples left, they could send them my way and I'd be super thrilled about that! Then again, if they'd only send the 2 products to my mom, I'd love that as well. She's had a hard time taking care of my grandma and she's having a hard time now that grandma has passed away. She deserves something special!


It shows on their webpage the 3 free items now. It's the 7 Seconds Morning Sheet. some lip gloss, and a camel milk lotion. It seems that these will be the items people have a chance of receiving.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> See, this is the problem. It comes across like they're encouraging people to write reviews for items they want to try. But the reviews are being approved and are appearing as ACTUAL reviews. Which is completely unacceptable on every possible level. So I don't know if this is just poor wording on their part, or if they're purposely making it seem like they're encouraging this (but only to the point where they can still respond to people with "Woopsie, not our fault people misunderstood what we wanted!"
> 
> I actually just looked, and the reviews for items people want to try...Which includes a couple of items that are not even actually available for sale and have not been featured in previous boxes....And the reviews are by people that have never used the item, but some are claiming to have used it, and the rest are sort of doing this awkward thing of "Oh, this stuff is beyond amazing. I love it, it does this, it does that....Oh, and yeah Memebox, I want to have the chance to try it."


OK, now I see what you are talking about as the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets have just shown up as being for sale and it has that "Write a Review and Enter to Win" notice on it. Then, the price is set at $0. That makes me even more confused really. I mean, it was sent out in a box, so people really could write honest reviews for it. Biancardi, for example, loved them and wants more. So she'd be a great one to select as the review would be honest and she'd welcome another container of them. However, that isn't "Sampling" to me. Sampling means trying something out for the first time. Ugh! What the what?????????


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> OK, now I see what you are talking about as the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets have just shown up as being for sale and it has that "Write a Review and Enter to Win" notice on it. Then, the price is set at $0. That makes me even more confused really. I mean, it was sent out in a box, so people really could write honest reviews for it. Biancardi, for example, loved them and wants more. So she'd be a great one to select as the review would be honest and she'd welcome another container of them. However, that isn't "Sampling" to me. Sampling means trying something out for the first time. Ugh! What the what?????????


Okay, so I'm trying to translate Meme, but what it SEEMS like they were doing, is asking people to write reviews for certain items, to win one of those 3 items. The reviews weren't requested for those 3 items (they only JUST now even showed up in the shop, but I think they just added them because they will be the free gifts), because when you first clicked the free sampling thing a bunch of items showed up (but not all of the items from the shop). 

I don't think the 7 seconds morning sheets were one of the items they were asking for reviews for, because not only did they not actually originally show up as part of this program, they don't even sell them in the shop (and I have heard, but this could be incorrect, that Wishtrend offers them exclusively, so I do not think that Memebox is allowed to sell them. I've heard, through the grapevine, that Wishtrend which has given Memebox several items from their own line, does try to add items to Memebox because supposedly it helps their sales quite a bit, which makes sense). 

This whole thing is a mess. But did you read some of the reviews? People are definitely making their reviews sound like they've tried items (some even claimed to have tried them) which they definitely have not).

It would be entirely different if these "reviews" by people that want to TRY items, were separated from REAL reviews. This is what is really frustrating me. 

ETA: Okay, they changed the layout of everything. I give up. None of this makes sense. I have no idea what on earth is going on.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey Memespies, I have a great idea for you that will actually help you get reviews on your page from people that have actually purchased the product. Would you like you hear it?

You can start a program called "MemeStars" or whatever you want to name it. (I'm not very creative now, it's been a long day). Basically, it's an incentive program. I'm sure you keep track of what products/boxes with what products in them each person buy. If you don't, I'm sure you can set up some program to track this easily. Anyways, with this you can provide the buyers an option to review those products that the buyers either buy from the shop or boxes. Buyers will have to access this option through their account purchase history section. Thus, making sure that they have actually bought the product. Each review earns 1 star and 10 star can be exchanged for one Memepoint. This way consumers will want review to earn stars and all.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

@@Mimimaro I forget where it was mentioned, but someone brought up how they should just offer points for reviews. And I agree, it would be AMAZING, I know lots of subscription boxes do a similar thing. And they can easily track who buys what. 

But Memebox seems behind on programming. And I feel like tons of people would write fake reviews, and they don't have any customer service reps to spare to weed through them at the moment.

I wish they could do that sort of program, especially if it would mean they'd stop doing dumb stuff like this current situation, but my mind can't help but go to "...But they can't even seem to handle what they're doing now, nevermind anything new."


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mimimaro I forget where it was mentioned, but someone brought up how they should just offer points for reviews. And I agree, it would be AMAZING, I know lots of subscription boxes do a similar thing. And they can easily track who buys what.
> 
> But Memebox seems behind on programming. And I feel like tons of people would write fake reviews, and they don't have any customer service reps to spare to weed through them at the moment.
> 
> I wish they could do that sort of program, especially if it would mean they'd stop doing dumb stuff like this current situation, but my mind can't help but go to "...But they can't even seem to handle what they're doing now, nevermind anything new."


They could hire an intern or two, who can focus on things like weeding through reviews, social media sites, and spying on us lol. Interns can be unpaid and just offer school credits. I know a lot of universities allow students to take an internship for credit. They can even contact schools in San Francisco to see if any is interested. Because I think they really need an extra hand or two. And maybe a fresh pair of eyes and mind can be good for the company too.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 11, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Hey Memespies, I have a great idea for you that will actually help you get reviews on your page from people that have actually purchased the product. Would you like you hear it?
> 
> You can start a program called "MemeStars" or whatever you want to name it. (I'm not very creative now, it's been a long day). Basically, it's an incentive program. I'm sure you keep track of what products/boxes with what products in them each person buy. If you don't, I'm sure you can set up some program to track this easily. Anyways, with this you can provide the buyers an option to review those products that the buyers either buy from the shop or boxes. Buyers will have to access this option through their account purchase history section. Thus, making sure that they have actually bought the product. Each review earns 1 star and 10 star can be exchanged for one Memepoint. This way consumers will want review to earn stars and all.


Reviews for Memepoints with a restriction that you only get points for items received in boxes. I could get behind that except for one thing--they don't sell everything in the shop after sending it out in a Memebox. If they would account for that fact and make it fair so that everyone who bought a $23 box could get so many points, everyone who bought a $29 box could get so many points, and so on, I'd LOVE that. They could actually accept reviews on items received (and award points) even if the item was not sold in the shop. It could help them decide if they should offer an item for sale in the future. A win win for everyone!

But, I'm over this whole sampling fiasco. I hope they understand why I did around a dozen 'reviews' trying to get sent free products and/or samples before I knew what was going on before I decided to give up and wait for clarification at the very least. Ok, bedtime!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> They could hire an intern or two, who can focus on things like weeding through reviews, social media sites, and spying on us lol. Interns can be unpaid and just offer school credits. I know a lot of universities allow students to take an internship for credit. They can even contact schools in San Francisco to see if any is interested. Because I think they really need an extra hand or two. And maybe a fresh pair of eyes and mind can be good for the company too.


Oh, I absolutely agree. I'm just worried about the fact that the customer service reps seem to vanish during contests and collab boxes, so I'd be terrified to see what would happen if they initiated the program now haha. But I do think that would be great for them. I know they're a bit cheap with points at times, but even offering a coupon for the Memeshop for every so many reviews or something would be great for sales for them (plus help to get reviews on items on their site, which they seem to struggle with).


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok, I know this is old news for you all but I've been away and posting was difficult... I'm really curious to see the DHL nail polish damage on IG but I don't want to spoil the halloween box which will be arriving for me next week, is anyone able to link some pictures directly so I don't accidentally see that halloween box pretty please!?!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 11, 2014)

@@Mimimaro great idea!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know Sasa and a few other websites do that (or at least before). You can go back to order history and there will be a 'confirm received' or 'review now' button. That will take you to a page where you can pour out all your opinions. Reviews sometimes can earn you points or a chance to win 'best review of the week' which entitles a small prize or something. 

Probably the current email survey is not the best idea since it has to be done manually via survey monkey and customers have to email in for points themselves. The mememail will be so jammed with request mails! (No, I have not gotten my survey points either...idk if I should actually shoot an email *sigh*)

Otherwise, my other idea would be to give free sampling to those who did a survey, rather than a review. ie; "Tell us your favourite product featured in memeboxes and why by clicking 'add a review' and stand a chance to win...!"


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

the damage can't really be seen but you can see the boxes are now two toned....

lol on a dhl related topic just got a letter from dhl to arrange delivery of a box i already have


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the damage can't really be seen but you can see the boxes are now two toned....
> 
> lol on a dhl related topic just got a letter from dhl to arrange delivery of a box i already have


So if I look on IG I won't be able to see the contents of the boxes just the solvent damage to boxes?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

The boxes on there are ones that only had outside damage but some were unable to be delivered as they were too badly damaged.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The boxes on there are ones that only had outside damage but some were unable to be delivered as they were too badly damaged.


Ok cool, I suspected something like this would happen with the nail boxes. Hopefully now Memebox will understand the implications of curating boxes with nail polish!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

I assume they'll have to cover the cost of the damage and european customs might not be amused either


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> So if I look on IG I won't be able to see the contents of the boxes just the solvent damage to boxes?


Look on my Instagram I haven't uploaded the inner contents yet only damaged boxes and info


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 11, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Look on my Instagram I haven't uploaded the inner contents yet only damaged boxes and info


Thanks Lorna, I went and had a look. I'd be really pissed if I had my boxes delivered like that and if my contents stunk of nail polish I would be chasing up a full refund. That's just plain negligence right there.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@cfisher YES. It already drives me INSANE that you can review boxes BEFORE they have even shipped out. I expect to see a bunch of "hope to try this!" 5 star reviews.


yep, I really dislike this move.  Please memespies, do not count or publish reviews that say "oh I want to try this" or a review before a box is even shipped out.  That isn't a review -that is a wishlist and you need to separate the "wishlist" comments from the "review" comments.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

So if things happen in 3's does this mean next weeks boxes will arrive ok


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

15th is the release of cute, omg and kstyle?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, is anyone else offended by the fact that Memebox now seems to be basically bribing people to spam their own site with fake reviews?


This is so true!!! I would be happy to write a review for a product I received and I tried but when I saw that there are only 3 products in the "sampling" thing, I said to myself, it's a pity I haven't tried them, I can't enter the competition.

I received my mask box!!! And I got the mayu mask! lol It's ridiculous that they have  a black horse at the front! And the pore mask is huge!! You are supposed to use it only on areas with blackheads/whiteheads. It will take me ages to finish this product!

Does anyone know how often we can use the sheet masks, or any other product in the mask box?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 15th is the release of cute, omg and kstyle?


yes! The #3


----------



## flushblush (Oct 11, 2014)

@@Alex Z. Not sure about the other products in the box, but you can use the sheet masks as often as you want!

@@veritazy I recommend emailing for your survey points, if you haven't already. I waited 8 days for them to show up, and when that didn't happen I got them within 45 minutes of emailing.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 11, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @veritazy I recommend emailing for your survey points, if you haven't already. I waited 8 days for them to show up, and when that didn't happen I got them within 45 minutes of emailing.


Lol I think I always avoid emailing when I can. But I guess I should, on Monday perhaps since it is weekend. I can count with my fingers and toes how many times I email them. Thrice for a lost box because they gave me generic answers. Once to cancel holika2, another to suggest the Blithe patting water and Marait perfume sales on memeshop, and the rest is just to reply stuff they asked. I hate the idea of jamming up their mail unless necessary... Or maybe I'm just a dummy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

ok ladies i have after todays box decided to email memebox about my shipping issues and to ask for withdrawal o nail boxes for uk and eu sale and a post to be written up on the site , any how i listed the damage my boxes spent the night out side in the rain, in the garage and the chemical smell is still strong, god damn you i love that purple eye shadow , so i have written my concerns and such, 

my donkey cream in yoghurt box has no lid, and as i have some leakage it won't pump out cream now, as for the powder mask leaked and a hole in the tub why did you not wrap it up, 

does your donkey creams have lids ladies, 

now in request category which will get seen quicker complaints and compliments or should i press general issues instead ideas ladies,

edited to say I've sent it to complaints and compliments, I'm more annoyed over there lack of legal regarding the law , products can be salvaged , but i said they need to understand if n explosion had caused the plane to come down ,yes i know worst case scenario, there would be no memebox anymore, i said i wasn't the only person to have damaged boxes either , and I'm just giving them a heads up really. so we shall see.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 11, 2014)

I've got 2 accounts with 5 points on them each, plus I can still use -$5 codes. So which boxes should I get?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've got 2 accounts with 5 points on them each, plus I can still use -$5 codes. So which boxes should I get?


out of which


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I've got 2 accounts with 5 points on them each, plus I can still use -$5 codes. So which boxes should I get?


There are less than 5 mask boxes left! If you liked the previous boxes, I would suggest you to buy one of these.

Lorna, are the effects of the bust mask over?!? I haven't decided yet whether I should try it or not! lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> There are less than 5 mask boxes left! If you liked the previous boxes, I would suggest you to buy one of these.
> 
> Lorna, are the effects of the bust mask over?!? I haven't decided yet whether I should try it or not! lol


no my boobies are still firm and still smaller , no pumped up again,  I'm doing neck mask tonight, applied peeling mask to feet last night,so yes new underwear was needed again, i have a friends husband reading my empty packet online for ingredients, as i wonder if it has caffeine in , it shrunk my boobies,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

that masks holds boobies to ransom


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

well i certainly am looking at the slimming patches in my stash from the earlier boxes at present. if i could buy a few more wrap right around then we shall see , 

tbh, id never of posted my pics but i was lying in the bath and i thought well we all laughed and took the piss over them adding the mask AGAIN, what have i got to lose. 

now as typical after the event I've lost more than i had,


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 11, 2014)

What if I use the bust mask on my hips?!?! I wouldn't mind losing a few inches there!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks, I've ordered the mask box already. I was thinking sth make-up oriented: Pouch, Naturals, K-style, City Girl maybe. I'm also considering Green Food, Scrub and OMG.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, I've ordered the mask box already. I was thinking sth make-up oriented: Pouch, Naturals, K-style, City Girl maybe. I'm also considering Green Food, Scrub


city girl and dirty gal and pouch for make up


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

i'd go city girl or green food out of your choices


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 11, 2014)

I need advice ladies...

I have monthly hormonal breakouts in the form of angry red bumps, and they appear in multiple number overnight. /sigh

Could you recommend any product to calm my skin or maybe speeding up the recovery process?

Would appreciate any input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, I've ordered the mask box already. I was thinking sth make-up oriented: Pouch, Naturals, K-style, City Girl maybe. I'm also considering Green Food, Scrub and OMG.


In my opinion,

Make up: City Girl, because it seems like this box is going to be compared to the Peach &amp; Lily box, so maybe it's a motivation for Memebox to make it good

Green Food: because I hope it's as good as Super Food, which i missed out


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, I've ordered the mask box already. I was thinking sth make-up oriented: Pouch, Naturals, K-style, City Girl maybe. I'm also considering Green Food, Scrub and OMG.


I think that memebox realised that we expect to see really OMG things in the OMG boxes, and I hope that the new OMG boxes will be good. And I agree with rubymoon regarding the City Girl.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll take your opinions into serious consideration and let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 11, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I need advice ladies...
> 
> I have monthly hormonal breakouts in the form of angry red bumps, and they appear in multiple number overnight. /sigh
> 
> ...


LJH Tea Tree Essence is really good for any skin irritations as well as their Vita-Propolis Ampoule. Dewytree Teatree Porest Powder in Toner works very well for me too.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 11, 2014)

Should I get the skincare elixirs? I'm kinda on the fence. It's an expensive box, but seems like its going to be a good one..


----------



## blinded (Oct 11, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I need advice ladies...
> 
> I have monthly hormonal breakouts in the form of angry red bumps, and they appear in multiple number overnight. /sigh
> 
> ...


I use the Dewytree Porest in Powder toner as my daily toner and my breakouts are not as bad as they used to be. I also use Missha Anti-trouble Spot patches when something breaks through. They don't completely get rid of the pimple, but reduces the size and redness dramatically.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

I just received a 2nd mask box...And I only ordered one.

Uh oh.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

dont see the issue... they have to fund the return... their mistake


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> dont see the issue... they have to fund the return... their mistake


More than anything, I just dread having to go through and look to figure out which box they sent it in place of by mistake.

I definitely won't be covering the return costs, but I do hope I didn't miss out on a box I did want. And I know some people have had to fight with them a bit just to get them to stop trying to get them to pay for return fees (how they think that is okay is just beyond me).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not at all trying to come off as rude when I say this, so I hope it isn't read that way by anyone....But I'm actually just sort of surprised by this. I guess I was a rather precocious child who had a tendency to obsessively read up on cultures, so I'm rarely surprised by such things...But I never thought horsemeat was such a rare thing. So I think part of me is just surprised by the reaction to it...Because I never really considered that it wasn't common knowledge.
> 
> On a serious/creepy note...Even Taco Bell and Byrd's Eye have food that has been shown to contain traces of horse meat. I'm fairly certain Burger King publicly acknowledged this as well.


I guess I led a pretty sheltered life? When I said I grew up in the country I meant REALLY country and everything on our dinner table at night was either purchased from a local farmer and slaughtered or home grown by my adopted father's family (also farmers) or locals. We canned for the winter and made most of what we needed. I grew up on a raw food diet and it was rare that we ever ate anything processed. Don't get me wrong, we did go out to eat, but not to McDonalds or anything like that. My Mom is actually a chef and my parents had a restaurant for about 20 years or so.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received a 2nd mask box...And I only ordered one.


Not good. But I remember reading a couple girls getting the Eyes instead of the Lip boxes, or other way around, and they just sent out the box they were supposed to get instead. Hopefully it's that simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
By the way, what do you think of this mask box? I'm just not sure....


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 11, 2014)

Since Gangnam Style ended up being such a good box, I have high hopes for the City Girl one.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 11, 2014)

I like the mask box but if you like your breasts as is don't use the mask for them


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Not good. But I remember reading a couple girls getting the Eyes instead of the Lip boxes, or other way around, and they just sent out the box they were supposed to get instead. Hopefully it's that simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> By the way, what do you think of this mask box? I'm just not sure....


Oh, that would be lovely! I just really don't want them to be out of whatever box I ordered, and yes laziness is a factor. I have so many orders, it will probably take awhile to figure out what was supposed to arrive but didn't, haha. I do recall hearing that they sent out the correct box, but I know before that some people that received the wrong box were asked to ship them back to get the box they ordered, or the refund.

On the plus side, if I do get to keep it...It has the placenta masks. Which I did want to get. 

Honestly, I was really happy with it. The Elizavecca and Milky Dress alone covered the cost of the box for me, and I was really happy to get a 5 pack of masks. I love the other masks included, the only thing I wasn't interested in was the eye gel patches (no wrinkles yet). 

And, I'm actually a bit envious of my friends that grew up similar to how you did. My favorite memories as a child all involve animals. And I hated fast food growing up, sadly my family didn't feel the same way.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

@@Jane George - That mask scares me a bit, I don't have much to begin with! LOL



cfisher said:


> Honestly, I was really happy with it. The Elizavecca and Milky Dress alone covered the cost of the box for me, and I was really happy to get a 5 pack of masks. I love the other masks included, the only thing I wasn't interested in was the eye gel patches (no wrinkles yet).
> 
> And, I'm actually a bit envious of my friends that grew up similar to how you did. My favorite memories as a child all involve animals. And I hated fast food growing up, sadly my family didn't feel the same way.


That's kind of how I feel. I really wanted the Elizavecca and was going to buy it anyway and have been curious about Milky Dress. But other than that, I'm just happy for a few more sheet masks. 
It's funny, growing up most of my friends lived in this new development right outside of town in these huge houses and I kind of felt like the country bumpkin. It was something I never mentioned to anyone until we were adults, out having a girl's night, and said I sometimes felt embarrassed growing up. We had a country house, wood floors, hand loomed rugs, Amish type furniture, things of that nature, and five kids so it was clean and neat but crowded and well lived in. It wasn't shiny and new. But everyone was always welcome for dinner because that was a requirement every night, no excuses. These girls just laughed at me and then of course I was even more embarrassed for saying something. But see, their parents were never home. They never ate together. My house was chaos but it was family, all the time, whether you liked it or not.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@Jane George - That mask scares me a bit, I don't have much to begin with! LOL
> 
> That's kind of how I feel. I really wanted the Elizavecca and was going to buy it anyway and have been curious about Milky Dress. But other than that, I'm just happy for a few more sheet masks.
> 
> It's funny, growing up most of my friends lived in this new development right outside of town in these huge houses and I kind of felt like the country bumpkin. It was something I never mentioned to anyone until we were adults, out having a girl's night, and said I sometimes felt embarrassed growing up. We had a country house, wood floors, hand loomed rugs, Amish type furniture, things of that nature, and five kids so it was clean and neat but crowded and well lived in. It wasn't shiny and new. But everyone was always welcome for dinner because that was a requirement every night, no excuses. These girls just laughed at me and then of course I was even more embarrassed for saying something. But see, their parents were never home. They never ate together. My house was chaos but it was family, all the time, whether you liked it or not.


I think that's the sort of thing you usually can't fully appreciate as a child, especially if you're in a position where you sort of feel like the outsider. My friends that grew up in similar fashions never really were happy about their childhood until they were past their college years it seems. 

I love the Elizavecca line and I actually was planning on purchasing more of it, but I already had so many similar products so I was going to wait. Thank goodness I did, because I think we'll have the entire line by Christmas at the rate they're going! I've never used a sleeping pack by Milky Dress, but I've tried a lot of their other products and love them, and it is a really great brand (and rather expensive). Honestly, I was surprised to see two expensive items by well established brands in the box, plus the $50 pore mask. Then to get the 2 neck masks, bust mask, an entire package of eye masks, and 5 sheet masks? I will absolutely never skip a mask box after this one (and the last one, which I so wish I hadn't missed out on!) And I really hope they continue to curate those masks this well.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think that's the sort of thing you usually can't fully appreciate as a child, especially if you're in a position where you sort of feel like the outsider. My friends that grew up in similar fashions never really were happy about their childhood until they were past their college years it seems.
> 
> I love the Elizavecca line and I actually was planning on purchasing more of it, but I already had so many similar products so I was going to wait. Thank goodness I did, because I think we'll have the entire line by Christmas at the rate they're going! I've never used a sleeping pack by Milky Dress, but I've tried a lot of their other products and love them, and it is a really great brand (and rather expensive). Honestly, I was surprised to see two expensive items by well established brands in the box, plus the $50 pore mask. Then to get the 2 neck masks, bust mask, an entire package of eye masks, and 5 sheet masks? I will absolutely never skip a mask box after this one (and the last one, which I so wish I hadn't missed out on!) And I really hope they continue to curate those masks this well.


I have to agree with you, I certainly didn't appreciate or really grasp how much my upbringing effected me as a whole until much later in life. My brother and sister in law have chosen to raise their children in a similar manner. I think it will be much harder in this day and age but I do admire their efforts.
I'm super excited to try the Elizavecca hair treatment! I missed it in the Princess box but it appears that it's also in Head to Toe? And I think you're right, at this rate we may have them all before the New Year. We can only hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I have to agree with you, I certainly didn't appreciate or really grasp how much my upbringing effected me as a whole until much later in life. My brother and sister in law have chosen to raise their children in a similar manner. I think it will be much harder in this day and age but I do admire their efforts.
> 
> I'm super excited to try the Elizavecca hair treatment! I missed it in the Princess box but it appears that it's also in Head to Toe? And I think you're right, at this rate we may have them all before the New Year. We can only hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's great they're doing that, but I have to agree, it definitely will be that much harder to do that in this day and age. 

I was surprised they had a hair treatment, but I was so thrilled to get it. ...I hope it's good, because I also bought the Head to Toe box. It's actually strange to me that they put it in two boxes that were released so close together. 

What is that now, 5 (or more) Elizavecca releases this month? I'm trying to think of what Elizavecca products we haven't seen yet. Off the top of my head, all I've got is their bust cream and sea salt cream. I sort of hope this trend continues though, even the stuff I wouldn't normally buy, I'd still be thrilled to receive in a Memebox.


----------



## blinded (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I'm obsessed with the Pure Smile Snail Lip Treatment. I bought one from someone's swap board and after only using it a couple of times I've been looking for more. Found one on another swap board today so I have a back up coming. It's kind of thick for regular daytime use, but I think it will be amazing as a barrier in the winter when it's really cold and windy.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 11, 2014)

I ordered the Oh My Lips / Cleanse &amp; Tone bundle this evening, not that I needed it but oh well I bought it anyway.

But the really nice thing I noticed was when I got my order confirmation email Memebox gave me a $ 5.00 off code to use that expires on 10/17. I have to spend $40 to use it though. That was a nice surprise. It is a 6 digit code and I haven't used a 6 digit this month so I wonder if I use it will I still be able to use one of your blogger 6 digit codes. Usually we can only use one 4 and one 6 digit each month.


----------



## latte (Oct 11, 2014)

So I've never gotten a memebox before, and I have Lucky box 10 &amp; City girl in my cart. (And wanting a bunch more, eep) Do you guys think it would be kinda overkill to order both since they both seem to have popular products in them?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

latte said:


> So I've never gotten a memebox before, and I have Lucky box 10 &amp; City girl in my cart. (And wanting a bunch more, eep) Do you guys think it would be kinda overkill to order both since they both seem to have popular products in them?


The Lucky boxes feature products from previous boxes, so I don't think there will be two identical items in the two boxes you've picked. But if you're going to order only one Luckybox you may want to consider #11, which is supposed to contain "the best of the best" from all previous Memeboxes, rather than just items from recent boxes. 

Trust me, ordering only two boxes to start with is restraint!

@@blinded I love that lip treatment, I almost didn't even give it a chance until several people said how amazing it was. I now have 3 of the fruit ones from the Vitamin and Jackpot boxes and the honey one from the recent honey box. But yet, I'm still hoping the chocolate one is in the chocolate mania box, and that the strawberry one and milk one will randomly make appearances down the road.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 11, 2014)

latte said:


> So I've never gotten a memebox before, and I have Lucky box 10 &amp; City girl in my cart. (And wanting a bunch more, eep) Do you guys think it would be kinda overkill to order both since they both seem to have popular products in them?


Welcome to the craziness! I only started my Memebox addiction the end of July but I have purchased about 30 boxes. It is hard to decide what to get. Lucky boxes I believe have items from past boxes. I have never bought a Lucky box. I didn't buy the City Girl either but it will probably be a good box. They each may contain some makeup products, which I am not crazy about Korean makeup.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a 20% off 200 vip code that I could use?  I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Message me soon please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

@cmelliott  pm'd you


----------



## blinded (Oct 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@blinded I love that lip treatment, I almost didn't even give it a chance until several people said how amazing it was. I now have 3 of the fruit ones from the Vitamin and Jackpot boxes and the honey one from the recent honey box. But yet, I'm still hoping the chocolate one is in the chocolate mania box, and that the strawberry one and milk one will randomly make appearances down the road.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have the fruit one and the honey on the way. I was trying to find somewhere to buy the rest but shipping them makes it about $10 each. I'll just have to keep stalking swap/sell boards. I'm also hoping the chocolate will show up in the chocolate mania box.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 11, 2014)

For some reason, I can use snail products everywhere, but my lips.  I can't do it..lol


----------



## blinded (Oct 11, 2014)

The first time I used it I tried to ignore that it was snail slime and pretend it was vaseline. Doesn't work. It's exactly how I imagined snail slime would feel on my lips.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, it is weird to apply it to your lips. But I try not to think too much about it, plus I do love escargot (not quite the same, yes I know!) and it is filtered. 

I really want to try the Tony Moly snail lip treatments. They have a stick version and a little potted version. 

I'm really curious as to what the consistency of the stick version will be. I'm definitely not the biggest fan of the "sticky" factor of the snail lip treatment, even though I do enjoy that consistency in the snail creams. 

On a Memebox note...I'm really hoping they release some great boxes on Monday. It would be nice for them to release a non-vague themed box that's entirely unique.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> The first time I used it I tried to ignore that it was snail slime and pretend it was vaseline. Doesn't work. It's exactly how I imagined snail slime would feel on my lips.


I hated it _because _it's vaseline. I'm a terrible lip licker, and ingesting oil byproducts by the spoonfuls just can't be a healthy thing, so I try to avoid petrolatum in my lippies if possible.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 12, 2014)

@@Paulina PS @@blinded

Thank you for your advice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would definitely look into those products. Asap.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I am gonna cancel my mojito+petit+blackout and dirty gal. I really wanna buy the pouch and cleanse and tone and tea tree and elixir. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 12, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I think I am gonna cancel my mojito+petit+blackout and dirty gal. I really wanna buy the pouch and cleanse and tone and tea tree and elixir. What do you ladies think?


I think it's a good idea, especially cancelling the bundle. I don't think they're going to be great.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 12, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I hated it _because _it's vaseline. I'm a terrible lip licker, and ingesting oil byproducts by the spoonfuls just can't be a healthy thing, so I try to avoid petrolatum in my lippies if possible.


Maybe it would help you be regular by lubricating up your intestines :lol:

Though to be honest, putting Vaseline on every day helped me to break my lip licking habit altogether, because I couldn't stand the feeling of licking it off. Now my lips are much nicer -- I haven't had a large lip flake in months. If you ever feel like kicking the habit I recommend it!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 12, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think it's a good idea, especially cancelling the bundle. I don't think they're going to be great.


Yeah I was thinking as to what I really need not what I want haha does it makes sense? Am suffering from acne blemished oily skin so I am want to try and see what skin care out there I can discover as to help me with my skin. I already bought the tea tree bundle at SHOP USA really excited to try that.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 12, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Yeah I was thinking as to what I really need not what I want haha does it makes sense? Am suffering from acne blemished oily skin so I am want to try and see what skin care out there I can discover as to help me with my skin. I already bought the tea tree bundle at SHOP USA really excited to try that.


I think that in this case Tea Tree, Elixirs and Cleanse&amp;Tone are really good choices. Pouch will probably be more make-up oriented so if it's not want you want, you may stick to Dirty Gal instead - I suppose it should have some clay/powder masks which you could use.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I think I am gonna cancel my mojito+petit+blackout and dirty gal. I really wanna buy the pouch and cleanse and tone and tea tree and elixir. What do you ladies think?





feedurpassion said:


> Am suffering from acne blemished oily skin so I am want to try and see what skin care out there I can discover as to help me with my skin. I already bought the tea tree bundle at SHOP USA really excited to try that.


In that case I think that the tea tree and the dirty gal could be good for you. As already said I expect a clay mask in the dirty gal. I am not sure if the elixir and cleanse/tone box are good for oily skin.

  Personally I think they will have a lot of moisturising products, some not suitable for oily skin. The description of the elixir box: "Packed with skin refining, skin-repairing, and skin-refreshing skin care innovations"  makes me think of dry/damaged skin, but maybe I am wrong. who knows with memebox!

You could also wait for the next free from oil and trouble box, that will definitely be suitable for you.


----------



## maii (Oct 12, 2014)

So the free sampling products all have more than a 100 reviews each...such a stupid way to do this, I bet less than a quarter of them ever tried those products.

Has anyone noticed that the broccoli toner and haruen roll on have been put back on 'sale' (along with some other products) for much more than the precious sale? The haruen is double! From $13 to $26. I'm glad I picked both up at the cheaper price.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

maii said:


> So the free sampling products all have more than a 100 reviews each...such a stupid way to do this, I bet less than a quarter of them ever tried those products.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the broccoli toner and haruen roll on have been put back on 'sale' (along with some other products) for much more than the precious sale? The haruen is double! From $13 to $26. I'm glad I picked both up at the cheaper price.


None of those items were in the shop before this whole thing. I know the 7 Seconds morning sheets were in a box before, but I don't know if the lip tint has, and the camel milk lotion definitely has not. They're encouraging fake reviews, I'm certain of it now after seeing the items they selected. 

When they list new items in the Memeshop, they often put them on sale for somewhere between a reasonable price to an amazing price, but it always seems to be a one time thing. The Haruen sale I knew wouldn't last long, those things sell extremely well, and even on eBay they sell like crazy in the $25-$30 range, and that's one item that actually does sell at the "retail" price.


----------



## blinded (Oct 12, 2014)

I decided to take a chance and get Elixirs and Cleanse and Tone. If spoilers come out and I don't like them I can always cancel, right?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I decided to take a chance and get Elixirs and Cleanse and Tone. If spoilers come out and I don't like them I can always cancel, right?


yes....So long it is in within 4 days of shipping...


----------



## blinded (Oct 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes....So long it is in within 4 days of shipping...


I know I can cancel, that was just my way of justifying it to myself. I'm still a bit nervous about the elixir box because of the price, but I'm going to chance it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

yeah, I would like some spoilers on that box before I decided.   I am disappointed with sleeping beauty box, and am torn if I should get while you were sleeping ...but that box probably has hair stuff, which I am not interested in.

oh well.  I have a lot of sleep packs right now, so I should not complain.


----------



## blinded (Oct 12, 2014)

It seems like product types sort of come in waves in boxes. At one point I didn't have cleansers, now I have extra foam and soap types. Same thing happened with sleeping packs. I'm getting cleanse and tone more for the toner part because I don't have much in the way of toners. I'm really hoping elixir will have serums and ampoules because I'm lacking in those right now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

We all knew they wouldn't do a toners only box....But I REALLY wish they had paired it with something other than cleansers. It just feels like we get more cleansers than any of the other steps (or is it just me?) 

I feel like a lot of people that wanted the toners are going to be deterred by the cleansers. Especially since there will probably be no more than 2 toners, since "cleansers" can include much more variety.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 12, 2014)

I have so so many cleansers that I will not order a cleanser box simply because I do not need to. The same with day creams especially as I find cleansers and day creams take so long to use up.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 12, 2014)

Completely agree about the cleansers, I keep them in my shower along with another in the bin for my nightly routine. Then there's a few under the sink for specialized issues. Back-ups and extras in bedroom storage, so yeah, cleanser overload. Needless to say, I didn't order the box. I'll be happy with the two broccoli toners I ordered from the shop and hope for a toner in one of the gazillion boxes on the way in the next few months.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 12, 2014)

True to all of the above, I've got several cleansers (maybe 5 or even more) waiting to be used and even more face creams, while I'm using my last toner at the moment. There's no way I'm getting any cleansing boxes any more, I'll just order some toners seperately I guess.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

I put an order on 2 October but I haven't received a tracking number. When do items bought from the shop are shipped? Should I worry?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I put an order on 2 October but I haven't received a tracking number. When do items bought from the shop are shipped? Should I worry?


Did you check on the site itself and see if it shipped out?   if it hasn't, I would email them about it...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I put an order on 2 October but I haven't received a tracking number. When do items bought from the shop are shipped? Should I worry?


I need to check but I'm pretty certain I haven't received tracking info for my shop order either and it was about the same time as yours.
*ETA: I placed my order on the 5th and haven't heard a word since.*


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Did you check on the site itself and see if it shipped out?   if it hasn't, I would email them about it...


It's written Ready for shipment, so I guess they haven't shipped out anything yet... I couldn't find how long it takes before they prepare and send the order...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> It's written Ready for shipment, so I guess they haven't shipped out anything yet... I couldn't find how long it takes before they prepare and send the order...


hi Alex Z, did you click on the order too?  Because I get orders that in my list of orders say ready for shipment, but when I click on to view the details of the order, there is a tracking number there....


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hi Alex Z, did you click on the order too?  Because I get orders that in my list of orders say ready for shipment, but when I click on to view the details of the order, there is a tracking number there....


I did.. there is nothing... I checked my previous orders (boxes not from the shop) and I can see the tracking number. But not for this order. It's the first time I order from the shop, and I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I did.. there is nothing... I checked my previous orders (boxes not from the shop) and I can see the tracking number. But not for this order. It's the first time I order from the shop, and I am not sure what to expect.


Well, they were on holiday at that time you ordered and they did state they were moving, so that the orders may not be updated, or delayed.

I would wait until tuesday and then email them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 12, 2014)

I think my shop order took well over a week, or two, to be shipped. Was very annoying tbh


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 12, 2014)

I just wish they'd make some more bundles out of boxes that ship on the same day/within a few days of each other.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I just wish they'd make some more bundles out of boxes that ship on the same day/within a few days of each other.


They should have a system like amazon. We should have the option to receive the boxes as soon as they are released, or once all of them are available (with discounted P&amp;P).


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 12, 2014)

Now I'm debating weather or not to get the cleans &amp; tone..


----------



## blinded (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm hoping the cleanse and tone has an oil cleanser, they don't seem to send those often. I also figure I can give any I don't need to my mom. She's interested in all the crazy stuff I have, but too afraid to order for herself.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm hoping the cleanse and tone has an oil cleanser, they don't seem to send those often. I also figure I can give any I don't need to my mom. She's interested in all the crazy stuff I have, but too afraid to order for herself.


Did you order  pouch essentials?


----------



## Weebs (Oct 12, 2014)

I ordered the Cleanse &amp; Tone.  Out of all the Memeboxes I've ordered over the past year or so, not ONE has had a toner in it.  I also go through the cleansers like crazy because I tend to get acne on the backs of my arms and back.  The korean cleansers always help clear it up so I keep a few in the shower.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 12, 2014)

I have enough cleansers and toners, but Im also worried that My Pouch essentials will have false eyelashes and just makeup items... Im torn between which one to order.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Now I'm debating weather or not to get the cleans &amp; tone..


I ordered it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping for some oil cleansers, cleansing water and hopefully a couple of toners. I say if you need it, go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 12, 2014)

Btw, why has there been only one sale going on this week? For international buyers. I feel like cacao pore strips + masks and broccoli toner has stayed there for weeks. I want something new to use mt 30$ shop code on!


----------



## ilynx (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone noticed that the same serum is on the pictures for the elixir and beauty911 box? It looks like the miss.age serum from global 15 without the round logo in front.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 12, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Anyone noticed that the same serum is on the pictures for the elixir and beauty911 box? It looks like the miss.age serum from global 15 without the round logo in front.


Usually the pictures/icons does not mean anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Memebox just use them for illustration purposes and there were times where boxes could be misleading due to the pictures. eg Cafe. We all thought it was coffee until the spoiler. The designer team also changes the pictures randomly. Probably to boost sales or something idk. 

@ yeah I got that cleanse &amp; tone bundled with the pouch. I loved the first pouch, and though I think pouch 2 might be disappointing (Memegods please prove me wrong..) I got it coz I want express and a $20 deal isn't bad at all. I hope the coming weeks will be more exciting than this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it finally going to be MemeMonday? :wub:   Ahh the only reason for me to get out of bed on Mondays. lolol (omg this is serious)


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 12, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Anyone noticed that the same serum is on the pictures for the elixir and beauty911 box? It looks like the miss.age serum from global 15 without the round logo in front.


I don't think they would add that to the other boxes, for there sake.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Is it finally going to be MemeMonday? :wub:   Ahh the only reason for me to get out of bed on Mondays. lolol (omg this is serious)


Lol! I know what you mean!!! Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday I keep checking my emails on the way to work, waiting for the new VIP releases! There was no new VIP releases on Friday and it felt like memebox forgot me!

I seriously hope that I don't like the new boxes, I can't affort more boxes for now! And I need to use some of the items before I order new ones!


----------



## blinded (Oct 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did you order  pouch essentials?


No. I avoid anything that I think will be mostly make up.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I put an order on 2 October but I haven't received a tracking number. When do items bought from the shop are shipped? Should I worry?


well i ordered my cheese creme at the start of september , others received theirs ,i chased it up thursday and it arrived friday so much fro the 2 week shipping, so i would check your account then email them for tracking, i take their shipping for shop goods with a pinch or salt,


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 12, 2014)

I will just use my 21 points on the dirty gal box, instead of the 20$ boxes, Im thinking they may cheap out on those, just a gut feeling.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 12, 2014)

So I am gonna cancel my mojito+petit+blackout and dirty gal for now. I ordered tea tree and elixir. I am really curious about the elixir especially about the price. I kinda hoping that the lavender brightening essence from tea cosmetics would be in the elixir. If it turns out its not for my skin then I will give it to my mom. I wanna see how this month goes before I order anymore boxes since I have the luckybox 8 restock, the little mermaid, and etude house coming to me october and november.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> So I am gonna cancel my mojito+petit+blackout and dirty gal for now. I ordered tea tree and elixir. I am really curious about the elixir especially about the price. *I kinda hoping that the lavender brightening essence from tea cosmetics would be in the elixir*. If it turns out its not for my skin then I will give it to my mom. I wanna see how this month goes before I order anymore boxes since I have the luckybox 8 restock, the little mermaid, and etude house coming to me october and november.


I don't think that they would repeat a product that quickly in a box like that - unless it is a luckybox.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 12, 2014)

If you cancel an order do they keep the shipping fees?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

It's gotten to the point where as much as I dread the weekend coming to an end, I'm equally anxious for late Sunday night when the new boxes are released.

How I've managed to avoid the Memebox Addiction thread this long, is beyond me. 

@@Zaralis No, they do not.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh ok, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought they did and I was wondering why people would order and then cancel!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Oh ok, thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought they did and I was wondering why people would order and then cancel!


People cancel for a lot of reasons. I've seen people cancel simply because they want to order other boxes instead, because a bad spoiler is released, because they bought the same box in a large order (to use a coupon), and so on.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm in buying mode. I hope the VIP emails during the night ( in the US) aren't for kooky new boxes but lovely useful ones.

I guess there's about a 50/50 chance, LOL.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 12, 2014)

I forgot that its Holiday tomorrow here in the US! So am gonna receive my LJH bundle on Tuesday instead of tomorrow!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I forgot that its Holiday tomorrow here in the US! So am gonna receive my LJH bundle on Tuesday instead of tomorrow!


all of my orders are coming on tuesday - good grief!

cafe box, yogurt box, my secret nature from juju set, my 2nd free from oil &amp; troubles box, plus my rainbow honey.  My post man is going to be happy - haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh wow, I didn't even notice tomorrow was a postal holiday. Looks like I have a lot that will be delayed until Tuesday as well.

As much as I love grabbing boxes like Petit Treasures and the OMG stuff...I really am hoping we get new boxes that are more "obvious" as to what they will contain. I think some non-vague themed boxes would be great right about now.

It sure would be nice to be able to read the description and just be able to think "No, thanks!" or "Oh, that sounds perfect!" Rather than spending 15 minutes trying to figure to translate the descriptions.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm so frustrated because Memebox owes me some points and I've been waiting forever to hear back from them. I missed out on the sale boxes this weekend, and I'm about to miss out on Monday releases at VIP prices because it's taking so dang long for them to credit my points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH Memeproblems!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm so frustrated because Memebox owes me some points and I've been waiting forever to hear back from them. I missed out on the sale boxes this weekend, and I'm about to miss out on Monday releases at VIP prices because it's taking so dang long for them to credit my points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> UGH Memeproblems!


I know - I was told on friday I would get my points and nope, nothing.  I also have heard anything back from my missing items from the memeshop.  I am kinda pissed off about this.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 12, 2014)

They seem to be really behind on the point stuff (I think it's because a lot of VIP's didn't get their points/codes) and I was told I would hear back from them within 24 hours to 48 hours (by different customer service reps) about multiple issues, over a week ago.

They're really behind on everything lately. I just hope they focus on catching up on Monday, rather than focusing on whatever collab thing or rubbish contest thing they'll be doing this week. I feel like whenever they have collab boxes and contests, their customer service reps just vanish for days at a time.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

well, I thought that box wasn't due out until the 22nd.  I hope they will take care of existing issues.  I paid for my shop orders and I would like to get them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 12, 2014)

I spent the day going to 8 kbeauty shops (5 were super friendly and let me take hundreds of photos). I bought...a lot of stuff. lol Memeboxes are a much (much, much) better value, but there's something about being able to touch and try things. Plus the freebies, omg. I had to tell managers that I'm a blogger when explaining why I wanted permission to take photos and I ended up with ridiculous swag. Like, a monogrammed towel and tote bag and crazy samples and masks--oh my! So tired, but happy. For once I'm bracing for Monday releases, begging the universe to have them not appeal to me. Please, Memebox, no boyband-themed box + glitter box value set or I will crawl into my shopping bag pile and cry. hahaha

Edit: grammar. So, so tired. lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> all of my orders are coming on tuesday - good grief!
> 
> cafe box, yogurt box, my secret nature from juju set, my 2nd free from oil &amp; troubles box, plus my rainbow honey.  My post man is going to be happy - haha


I FINALLY got something before you did- LOL. I got my RH bag Friday. I &lt;3 it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you have Express shipping on all those Memeboxes? Mine are coming RM.

I'm getting the same ones you are. ETA- except FFOAT2

Mine have shipped,* but are incubating somewhere in the Postal World.*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I spent the day going to 8 kbeauty shops (5 were super friendly and let me take hundreds of photos). I bought...a lot of stuff. lol Memeboxes are a much (much, much) better value, but there's something about being able to touch and try things. Plus the freebies, omg. I had to tell managers that I'm a bloggers when explaining why I wanted permission to take photos and I ended up with ridiculous swag. Like, a monogrammed towel and tote bag and crazy samples and masks--oh my! So tired, but happy. For once I'm bracing for Monday releases, begging the universe to have them not appeal to me. Please, Memebox, no boyband-themed box + glitter box value set or I will crawl into my shopping bag pile and cry. hahaha


OMG, I miss NYC! I'm treated so fine every time I open my mouth ( people are fascinated by my " soft" Southern accent).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 12, 2014)

Memebox has an excuse for the tardiness of everything.. They MOVED part of their warehouse, remember? 

I thought this type of thing was a minor issue, but LBB gave it as the reason they went out of business as LBB..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 12, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I FINALLY got something before you did- LOL. I got my RH bag Friday. I &lt;3 it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did you have Express shipping on all those Memeboxes? Mine are coming RM.
> 
> ...


no express shipping - slow boat from china...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

@ They really should do a K-Pop themed box, considering how many brands are associated with specific bands (I'm assuming as much because I've received so many items that came with photos and such). I'm not really interested, but I think it would be a great way to get in new customers....And anything to bring in new customers other than a collab box would be a nice change, in my opinion.

Also, my Oh! Sheet Mask order just shipped. I really hope it does have some great brands and masks in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

I can't wait for my peach &amp; lily box to ship out...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I can't wait for my peach &amp; lily box to ship out...


I completely forgot about that.

That and the OMG 3/Cute Wishlist 3 will be arriving around the same time.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 13, 2014)

I finally got my mask box yesterday. It was a bit of drama in getting it. Long story short--tracking said out for delivery, mail late, tossed a late lunch in the oven (leftovers for me), husband left to go to store for a frozen dinner, 5 min after he left the power went out, and...finally...the mail arrived at about 2:30. Ugh! But, no horse masks! I'm so relieved! I got the citrus ones and tried them tonight (found it funny they are Japanese and not Korean) but I liked them. I would've liked to have tried the Sake and the Pearl too. Perhaps also the honey. But I am so NOT going to complain!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Oddly enough, Pure Smile was apparently originally only sold in Japan, but it's manufactured in Korea. But they've been trying to expand in recent years, which is probably why they're in Memeboxes so much. I wouldn't be surprised if Memebox got them for free (even though they'd could acquire for them for cheap either way).


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm hoping Memebox starts including 3D masks in future boxes--I'm trying one for the first time tonight and I love it!

My husband went to H-Mart today and brought me back this pack of 4 masks, Kracie 3D I think, they're in a pink box. There's a seam down the middle and they fit my face a lot better than regular masks, since the seam makes it more fitted around my nose. Also, there's a TON of essence in this thing. It's staying on pretty well and I like it--I'd love to see more of these instead of the cheaper regular masks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 13, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm hoping Memebox starts including 3D masks in future boxes--I'm trying one for the first time tonight and I love it!
> 
> My husband went to H-Mart today and brought me back this pack of 4 masks, Kracie 3D I think, they're in a pink box. There's a seam down the middle and they fit my face a lot better than regular masks, since the seam makes it more fitted around my nose. Also, there's a TON of essence in this thing. It's staying on pretty well and I like it--I'd love to see more of these instead of the cheaper regular masks.


I have one of the Kracie 3D masks on as I type this, also from HMart. I love them, they're dripping in essence and stay on really well since you can stretch them tightly.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Joanne Lee posted a question at facebook Memebox Addicts group if we are gonna be interested on doing a Memebox addict collaboration box. Hell yeah! As long they do a poll and we get to pick what's in it. That should be great for a christmas box!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

Hoping for at least one good box tonight, I have a little money in my Paypal account from some partial shipping refunds, and I would love to use it towards a Memebox!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Hoping for at least one good box tonight, I have a little money in my Paypal account from some partial shipping refunds, and I would love to use it towards a Memebox!


I'm hoping for a couple great boxes. I have 16 points just waiting to be used up.

I haven't purchased a box since...Wednesday.

Which for me, is a very long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Head on over to Facebook group Memebox Addicts we have created a poll of products you would like if memebox would do a memebox addicts collab box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Head on over to Facebook group Memebox Addicts we have created a poll of products you would like if memebox would do a memebox addicts collab box.


I'm not a member.. guess I'm the only one, I don't know.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Doing a Memebox Addicts group box doesn't seem all that different from the Facebook Thumbs Up Box....Or the Blogger's Choice box.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm not a member.. guess I'm the only one, I don't know.


I can put poll options in the poll for you what products do you wanna add?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2014)

i think cute 3 will arrive at my home in 2 days. Has anyone seen spoilers? I really hope this one is filled with cute goodies like the first one.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> i think cute 3 will arrive at my home in 2 days. Has anyone seen spoilers? I really hope this one is filled with cute goodies like the first one.


I thought it wasn't supposed to ship out for a few days, did it already ship out?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 13, 2014)

I know this is the Meme thread, but if anyone gets Birchbox and has aces, they sent out a 40% off code for certain items. I got a $75 perfume for $5 using the code with my points. Now, I have to decide if I want to buy the Whish Body Butter and/or a couple of the Instain blushes with the code and points on my other account. 2 body butters and a box of tea would be under $3. Very tempting. Oh, and the code is ACECLUSIVE40. (Mods can erase if this isn't allowed, but it doesn't give me anything and I think you have to be qualified for Aces to use it anyway.) Good luck on boxes tonight. I'm turning in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I know this is the Meme thread, but if anyone gets Birchbox and has aces, they sent out a 40% off code for certain items. I got a $75 perfume for $5 using the code with my points. Now, I have to decide if I want to buy the Whish Body Butter and/or a couple of the Instain blushes with the code and points on my other account. 2 body butters and a box of tea would be under $3. Very tempting. Oh, and the code is ACECLUSIVE40. (Mods can erase if this isn't allowed, but it doesn't give me anything and I think you have to be qualified for Aces to use it anyway.) Good luck on boxes tonight. I'm turning in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope they do the new Jo Malone perfume my mom is dying to buy it. It would be great if I bought it at Birchbox shop so that I can earn points too.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

There's another spoiler for the Blackheads No More box on their Facebook page.

So, Memebox has come back to life for the week.

....Now, where's the new boxes?!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's another spoiler for the Blackheads No More box on their Facebook page.
> 
> So, Memebox has come back to life for the week.
> 
> ....Now, where's the new boxes?!


they have already changed price of the pouch essentials cleanse and tone and oh my lips so I think it should be soon


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I thought it wasn't supposed to ship out for a few days, did it already ship out?


It shipped on the 10th but for some reason my tracking says the 8th. If you bought it in a bundle I think it ships in a few days.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> It shipped on the 10th but for some reason my tracking says the 8th. If you bought it in a bumale I think it ships in a few days.


Ohhhhh, sorry! I always forget that sometimes the bundles delays the shipping.

I'm really anxious to see if this OMG series has the OMG factor we were promised.

But after the donkey milk oil mist (which I am excited to get, don't get me wrong) as the spoiler, I'm thinking it won't be that different from the last box. I mean, aren't we all used to donkey milk by now?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

Yikes: Quote from the VIP email



> Do not share VIP links with non-VIP members. Otherwise, VIP offers will no longer be available.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yikes: Quote from the VIP email


WHOA!

I did not see that coming.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

Hmm. I don't need any of these. First time with a 3 box VIP deal that I haven't bought them. EDITED to remove descriptions.. I don't want anyone to lose the VIP benefits.. playing it safe here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Does anyone think the* "* Memebox Empties*"* will be a good box or a dump box of unsold things?*
Instinct says " Be wary", but then, I did see the FB post... and people did respond, but not with any vigor regarding any particular products, mainly because Memebox asked for PHOTOS and then the FB site wouldn't accept the photos, I think.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

Sigh I still don't get these emils on my main account.... seems the 'issues' haven't resolved

The deals seem to be 24hrs now too.... anyone else think they are just trying to get rid of the perks of vip and just finding a way of wiggling out of another? (where were our sept points)


----------



## veritazy (Oct 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Yikes: Quote from the VIP email


I wonder how they will know, but memespies are on top of their game this season. 

I guess we better be careful with links and other VIP-related stuff then...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe the program was meant to boost sales but people just ride on other's VIP benefits, so they wanted to change things up. I understand that from a business perspective, but this is kinda like a warning atm.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sigh I still don't get these emils on my main account.... seems the 'issues' haven't resolved
> 
> The deals seem to be 24hrs now too.... anyone else think they are just trying to get rid of the perks of vip and just finding a way of wiggling out of another? (where were our sept points)


Nope, I think they can read and have read where the links have been posted on blog after blog and site after site and on Instagram and so forth and think we are disrespecting a benefit.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

After the whole thing on Friday where everyone could access the pricing, and the similar way they handled the Petit Treasure+Blackout+Apple Mojito releases, I just assumed they were considering phasing out the VIP pricing.

I'm surprised the even care that non VIP's access it, to be honest. 

I feel like from now on the non VIP's are going to messaging the VIP's on here behind the scenes for links. 

(Oh wait, I wonder if they'll check to see if non VIP's are getting VIP pricing?)

Yikes, considering how common it is for those links to be posted online....I think the VIP pricing will be gone soon.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

tbh I am not going to buy util the send me the points they owe me.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

On another note I really don't want another best of the best boxes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

I would certainly hope not, I don't usually impulsively buy boxes like I do at VIP pricing. And considering we don't get points any more as part of the VIP program, taking away the box discounts would basically make the program useless. A few discount codes each month is not really a customer loyalty program in my opinion. And a lot of us don't even use them.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

They put the disclaimer really tiny on the bottom if you dont read the email carefully you'll miss it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

maybe if they didn't pop up on a search on the memebox  it would be good then......

its stupid as surely if you do a search they shouldn't pop up if they don't want us sharig the link


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 13, 2014)

to be fair the vip disclaimer is right ,its not the first time  that people spammed the hell out of links for vip on Facebook groups and given and posted there codes out online, we are told they are for your personal use only. i only post an affiliate link to my page no the vip link. back when it really started on here and Facebook the spamming people found out the hard way they then couldn't use there links, if your vip links don't work for you this is why ,you shared and someone else has used and cancelled you out of the deal.

i bought the mask box and brighten box bundle, i need more masks.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I don't understand. If they don't want non-VIP's to access the deals, why not just make it so that they can't access them?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

The link is not that hidden actually it's the same link everytime so its easy to access.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 13, 2014)

I just made VIP for next month and after seeing all that's been going on and what everyone had to say I can honestly say I'm not even excited one bit to be a VIP coming up here. The shouldnt crucify anyone just because they post the VIP links. The VIP links are the reason I even got into buying these boxes and stay up late at all and wait for the new ones to come out. I've only just gotten into this "memebox craze" (7 boxes total in 2 months) and I've tried to give them the benefit of the doubt with the horrible customer service, the slow shipping, and even the "questionable" sometimes downright shady and deceitful business practices (encourage false reviews to trick new people into buying their products), but I'm ready to be done with it all. Why come after your most loyal customers. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

I Emailed Memebox Global and thanked them for the VIP benefits... and how happy I am to be a VIP and that I don't tell anyone anything about VIP deals. 
I kind of think they aren't liking  VIPs much right now, so some positive reinforcement might be helpful to them.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> I just made VIP for next month and after seeing all that's been going on and what everyone had to say I can honestly say I'm not even excited one bit to be a VIP coming up here. The shouldnt crucify anyone just because they post the VIP links. The VIP links are the reason I even got into buying these boxes and stay up late at all and wait for the new ones to come out. I've only just gotten into this "memebox craze" (7 boxes total in 2 months) and I've tried to give them the benefit of the doubt with the horrible customer service, the slow shipping, and even the "questionable" sometimes downright shady and deceitful business practices (encourage false reviews to trick new people into buying their products), but I'm ready to be done with it all. Why come after your most loyal customers. It doesn't make any sense to me.


Me too! I have seen a lot of blogs that post these vip links to the site so I was really encourage of buying because of the discounts. I save a lot on those.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Honestly, the VIP pricing sort of pressures people into buying boxes quickly. I know a lot of people have even said if not for that urgency, they would just put it off and most likely never purchase the box before it sold out.

And I definitely would buy less boxes if not for that sort of urgency to hurry up and make up my mind about whether or not I want a certain box or bundle....At 3AM.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Im definately grabbing the Brighten &amp; Correct box!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im definately grabbing the Brighten &amp; Correct box!!


I'm honestly really excited about that box. I have the occasional redness and dark spots, so I doubt there will be anything in the box I'm not interested in using.

And of course I grabbed the mask box. I can never turn down a mask box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 13, 2014)

The saddest part about all this is I'm very new to memebox and when I watch the old YouTube videos or read blogs and I learn things like the global boxes use to cost $21 or that they use to reimburse you with 7 meme points to counteract the shipping costs or how even with standard shipping the boxes would be at people's door within 7 days I'm not even sure what to believe or what not to believe because that is not the memebox I've known. This all sounds so dramatic I know but I was passionate about memebox and their products and I told all my friends and family about it and now all I feel is stupid because obviously the companies got a big head and they don't really give a crap about their customer base. They don't understand how much impact one happy customer can make.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> The saddest part about all this is I'm very new to memebox and when I watch the old YouTube videos or read blogs and I learn things like the global boxes use to cost $21 or that they use to reimburse you with 7 meme points to counteract the shipping costs or how even with standard shipping the boxes would be at people's door within 7 days I'm not even sure what to believe or what not to believe because that is not the memebox I've known. This all sounds so dramatic I know but I was passionate about memebox and their products and I told all my friends and family about it and now all I feel is stupid because obviously the companies got a big head and they don't really give a crap about their customer base. They don't understand how much impact one happy customer can make.


Don't forget July- where they gave out 15$ off codes for the whole month.. Now that was awesome!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I have been with them since feb and missed the 21 pt boxes and the shipping rebate and for the uk the 7 day ship only stopped when they started RM.... which I hate

not sure if I am even gonna get mask box this time


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have been with them since feb and missed the 21 pt boxes and the shipping rebate and for the uk the 7 day ship only stopped when they started RM.... which I hate


Yea, I missed all of that as well. I started in March'ish. The whole RM is crap. My cafe box was "shipped" out on the 2nd of October, and LEFT Korea on the 7th.... I wont see it until mid November, late October.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

I missed out on, and heard all about, the $15 and $10 off coupons, when the boxes were lower, when shipping was reimbursed, when you could buy as many boxes as you wanted and just pay one shipping fee, and so on.

Do I wish I got to enjoy those perks? ABSOLUTELY! 

But even if I had joined on in the beginning, I know that's not sustainable. It's absurd to think any company could do something like that long term.

And as someone who buys Korean cosmetics regularly, and has been for several years, I know the actual retail costs and sale costs of a lot of items in their box. And I know how much the retail price is inflated (usually because products just don't sell at retail in Korea a lot of the time, they're not usually made up numbers by Memebox). 

And even though I know the realistic costs of items in Memebox, and keeping in mind that I have no interest in the makeup I receive and I also frequently have items I don't want, I still think there is far more value in the boxes than what I pay.

And in all fairness, I can't think of any box service that really compares to Memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 13, 2014)

all this not sharing vip links is kind of silly, to let people see the new boxes coming up for the day ,cue disclaimer this is affiliate link on posts, i just feel meh, surely memebox need to understand  it money, also  any one can type in mask box on site and the new box comes up and can be bought anyway, a vip preview means no live link and a secret portal maybe via code name typed to buy the actual box,


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I missed out on, and heard all about, the $15 and $10 off coupons, when the boxes were lower, when shipping was reimbursed, when you could buy as many boxes as you wanted and just pay one shipping fee, and so on.
> 
> Do I wish I got to enjoy those perks? ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> ...


Price wise, nothing I can think of either compares to Memebox. You do get a lot for your money, especially with 5$ off codes, vip codes etc. You can get two good korean name brand products in a regular store online for the price of one box, you can't really beat it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm honestly really excited about that box. I have the occasional redness and dark spots, so I doubt there will be anything in the box I'm not interested in using.
> 
> And of course I grabbed the mask box. I can never turn down a mask box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I decided to get a bundle with that box in it because my face is so sensitive that it gets red when exposed to a lot of wind... or cold.. and it's ALWAYS windy here. Not sure if this will help but I'm goinna try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Oct 13, 2014)

Brighten and Correct seems pretty nice!

I don't feel bad buying boxes at VIP prices while not being a VIP anymore. I think that while I was a VIP Memebox did really nothing for me and did absolutely nothing to encourage me to meet this status in the next months. I was a VIP in August and September. I think that the most points I got was 3 points that they didn't even inform me about and that were expiring soon. I think that for the Jackpot box launch I got 3 points that I used towards this purchase. 

I don't expect them to give out points and stuff but why create such a program when you do nothing to encourage people to buy enough to be a VIP the next month?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Liv said:


> Brighten and Correct seems pretty nice!
> 
> I don't feel bad buying boxes at VIP prices while not being a VIP anymore. I think that while I was a VIP Memebox did really nothing for me and did absolutely nothing to encourage me to meet this status in the next months. I was a VIP in August and September. I think that the most points I got was 3 points that they didn't even inform me about and that were expiring soon. I think that for the Jackpot box launch I got 3 points that I used towards this purchase.
> 
> I don't expect them to give out points and stuff but why create such a program when you do nothing to encourage people to buy enough to be a VIP the next month?


I've ordered 5 Memebox's for free from doing my blog reviews in 2 weeks. You don't need to be a VIP either, just blog about each box you receive/recieved and email Memebox with the posts, that's better than being a VIP imo.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Price wise, nothing I can think of either compares to Memebox. You do get a lot for your money, especially with 5$ off codes, vip codes etc. You can get two good korean name brand products in a regular store online for the price of one box, you can't really beat it.


Exactly! Especially when they include well established brands. Like with the recent mask box, the Elizavecca product had a retail listed at around $38. Which is silly, really. But considering that the lowest I can buy it is around $12 (plus if I place a large order the shipping for that one item would still be around $3). And the Milky Dress sleeping pack is similar in price plus shipping. Those two products alone covered more than what I paid for that last mask box, and I used a $5 off coupon and it was part of a value set so the shipping was half off. 

There's just nothing that compares to Memebox value wise. And lately they seem to be improving their relationships with certain brands. Especially the Chosungah and Elizavecca and such. Even Milky Dress products are hard to find under the $10-$15 range. 

The value is (pretty much always) there. Regardless of the issues we may have with the company.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, the VIP pricing sort of pressures people into buying boxes quickly. I know a lot of people have even said if not for that urgency, they would just put it off and most likely never purchase the box before it sold out.
> 
> And I definitely would buy less boxes if not for that sort of urgency to hurry up and make up my mind about whether or not I want a certain box or bundle....At 3AM.


Exactly right. Taking just a few dollars off per box makes people want to quickly make snap purchases.

I understand that the VIP pricing is a benefit of being a VIP etc, but lately...it's really the ONLY benefit, and it's unfortunate. I feel like posting the VIP link helps gain them more business. I'm sure there's a huge amount of people that were contemplating buying a box, and only did so because they found a VIP link to save a few extra dollars. 

On another note, I'm pining for that brightening box and the mask box even though I totally don't need anymore boxes right now. If I get my Memepoints that I'm STILL waiting on then I'll totally pick them up, but most likely won't be until after the VIP sale is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I am waitig for a few points too and might get the budle if they come through....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

I honestly feel like the "don't share VIP links with non-VIP" things is just sort of an empty threat. I really don't think they'd actually do anything about it, and part of me wonders if maybe they're just trying to prevent the links on Facebook?I haven't really checked their Facebook much lately, but I know there used to be a bunch of people that would put up the VIP links right away. 

But if they do something about it....That's definitely not going to help their profit margins at all. I think it will do more damage than good, really. 

(And seriously, how many people are even going to read far down and see that little comment? Don't we just open the VIP emails to see the pretty new boxes?!)


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Exactly right. Taking just a few dollars off per box makes people want to quickly make snap purchases.
> 
> I understand that the VIP pricing is a benefit of being a VIP etc, but lately...it's really the ONLY benefit, and it's unfortunate. I feel like posting the VIP link helps gain them more business. I'm sure there's a huge amount of people that were contemplating buying a box, and only did so because they found a VIP link to save a few extra dollars.
> 
> On another note, I'm pining for that brightening box and the mask box even though I totally don't need anymore boxes right now. If I get my Memepoints that I'm STILL waiting on then I'll totally pick them up, but most likely won't be until after the VIP sale is over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm VIP now &amp; I really don't mind sharing my VIP links. I just think non-VIP people did put in the effort (staying up late, googling the codes, following bloggers who posts links) for that VIP discount.

And VIP bloggers also made a lot of effort to post quickly, post the links and code to help their readers save some money.

Those links are an incentive to make people connect and talk about Memebox.

When I wasn't VIP, I always wait anxiously for update posts in my favourite blogs, and then I would really contemplate for rush buying decision before VIP sale is over.

That got me think, google, read, obssessed about Memebox lol. Without VIP sale I imagine half of the excitement and rush would be gone.

Pardon my english  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I honestly feel like the "don't share VIP links with non-VIP" things is just sort of an empty threat. I really don't think they'd actually do anything about it, and part of me wonders if maybe they're just trying to prevent the links on Facebook?I haven't really checked their Facebook much lately, but I know there used to be a bunch of people that would put up the VIP links right away.
> 
> But if they do something about it....That's definitely not going to help their profit margins at all. I think it will do more damage than good, really.
> 
> (And seriously, how many people are even going to read far down and see that little comment? Don't we just open the VIP emails to see the pretty new boxes?!)


haha I didn't notice the "warning" at all until someone posted about it here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I think now is the time they show love on affiliates and do the referral only deals again. People seem to go for the vip deals because that's the only benefit they get from memebox right now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha I didn't notice the "warning" at all until someone posted about it here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know, I had to go back and search through it to find it.

I highly doubt many people will even see it. It obviously isn't a priority for them if they added it to the VIP box releases...At the very bottom.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

IMO, some people here are looking a gift horse ( a live horse) in the mouth.

When they discontinue the discounts for VIPs, then no one can say you weren't warned IF you are among the people posting things on Instagram and other places.

I bought a huge amount of boxes in 3 months, so I deserve to be a VIP. I deserve to get a small break on the boxes I buy now ( still a huge amount of purchases) and I don't want that taken away from me by people wanting more blog traffic, more sales from links, etc.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I think now is the time they show love on affiliates and do the referral only deals again. People seem to go for the vip deals because that's the only benefit they get from memebox right now.


I love the ref. deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Somehow.it's worked out that those boxes turn out to be the best boxes of all... it's interesting how that happened. I haven't liked any box as well since they stopped giving the ref. codes and links out.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

Not being rude but since you can search for the boxes on the memebox site the warning is rather redundant... they are just looking for a loophole to be able to lose the saving


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie In all seriousness, I would understand if only VIP's had access to the VIP pricing. And I agree that those that buy tons of boxes deserve some perks. 

And if I had a blog or instagram or whatnot, I would NOT post those links now that Memebox has told us not to.

I think what bothers me though is the fact that they're just making some silly little comment in email. If this was meant to be only for VIP's, I don't understand why they have a VIP link that anyone can access. And non-VIP's can just type in the name and find it.

I definitely would have an issue with people that were to continue to post their links everywhere, if they know they're putting the entire VIP pricing at risk. (Even if I don't think Memebox would really do that...Mostly because I think if they want people to know, they'll make an actual announcement at the very least.)


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Not being rude but since you can search for the boxes on the memebox site the warning is rather redundant... they are just looking for a loophole to be able to lose the saving


you kinda have a point there coz when I started buying memebox it wa thru a vip deal I saw in a blog I think they are kinda losing some part of revenue because of the vip deals


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie In all seriousness, I would understand if only VIP's had access to the VIP pricing. And I agree that those that buy tons of boxes deserve some perks.
> 
> And if I had a blog or instagram or whatnot, I would NOT post those links now that Memebox has told us not to.
> 
> ...


it really is accesible to anybody when you know what to type on your web browser I tried it and it did work


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> it really is accesible to anybody when you know what to type on your web browser I tried it and it did work


I know, it's always worked that way.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

Tbh after terrible collab sales I think they are trying to claw back some money and generally every time this happens the high buyers get punished as they want to attract new customers.

Ironically by doing more collabs and competitions only available for new customers only


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh after terrible collab sales I think they are trying to claw back some money and generally every time this happens the high buyers get punished as they want to attract new customers.
> 
> Ironically by doing more collabs and competitions only available for new customers only


Yeah, they really need to start trying to take care of their current customer base.

Perhaps reward them a bit.

This focusing on new customers never seems to help that much in the long run.


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 13, 2014)

:lol:  Brighten and correct! :lol:  Yey, I hope it is going to be as good as Snow White box.


----------



## Liv (Oct 13, 2014)

Just in case, they put up not only a Blackhead spoiler but also a Makeup box 2 and a Very Berry spoiler.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> :lol:  Brighten and correct! :lol:  Yey, I hope it is going to be as good as Snow White box.


Oh, if only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy with the Berry spoiler. Not something I would buy (especially anywhere near that price!) but I do love getting expensive creams in my boxes.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 13, 2014)

Got the mask box. Regret not getting all of them, so gonna buy every single one from now on^^ A little interested in the brighten and correct box too, but I have so much brightening/whitening stuff to go through, not sure I would use it all in time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, the VIP thing is really a slap in the face.  I don't post VIP links as they will break after a few hours.   That said, anyone can search on memebox's site and find the new arrivals. 

Instead of scolding VIP'ers - which a lot of people would not be VIP if those links were not posted, as they help them quickly make up their mind to purchase the boxes - why not hire a decent IT programmer that checks if the person is VIP or not and blocks them from purchasing? 

It isn't difficult to do.  That way, people can get excited about the new upcoming releases - sneak peaks - they know what will be available in a few hours and that excitement will generate more sales for Memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

To be honest they need to speed customer service before then and make sure people that are VIPs get the vip newsletters.... Grrrrr meme spies.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> To be honest they need to speed customer service before then and make sure people that are VIPs get the vip newsletters.... Grrrrr meme spies.


not only that - by the time I get up in the morning, there is only a couple of hours left for VIP'ers on the east coast.  The west coast is in worse shape - they are lucky to get into the price at all - if they sleep in, they've lost out.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Yea, I missed all of that as well. I started in March'ish. The whole RM is crap. My cafe box was "shipped" out on the 2nd of October, and LEFT Korea on the 7th.... I wont see it until mid November, late October.


My cafe box is yet to arrive in EU soil...but the previous RM took some time between 2-3 weeks. It is pretty standard, but it just feels disappointing because we have been enjoying previous speedier mails for months.

I feel like everything has been miles away from the perks in the beginning. That said, there are more box choices now, more events, earning possibilities for bloggers and all. Win-win situation...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

add: Also unsure about todays release. While I want the Brighten, I can't pair it with anything for the express.. I will have to think this through. Just picked up two boxes a couple of days ago. My wallet is  on red alert lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> To be honest they need to speed customer service before then and make sure people that are VIPs get the vip newsletters.... Grrrrr meme spies.


the first issue isn't IT, but that is something they need to do.

the 2nd issue goes back to the IT dept and they need to hire some competent programmers to code .  They have databases with this information - I am unclear why they don't access them.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

@@biancardi That's what I really can't understand. How hard is it to just make it so that non-VIP accounts can't purchase those boxes. Either don't allow them to purchase them until the VIP pricing passes, or don't allow them to purchase the box until the VIP pricing expires.

Actually...You know what would be great? If they just made it so that VIP's received permanent VIP pricing. Then everyone could get their releases at the same time, and VIP's would have an actual perk.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ They really should do a K-Pop themed box, considering how many brands are associated with specific bands (I'm assuming as much because I've received so many items that came with photos and such). I'm not really interested, but I think it would be a great way to get in new customers....And anything to bring in new customers other than a collab box would be a nice change, in my opinion.
> 
> Also, my Oh! Sheet Mask order just shipped. I really hope it does have some great brands and masks in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, a kpop box would be a really good idea, especially if it were unboxed. My blog sold boxes of merch and makeup last year to fund giveaways and they sold well. There are issues related to people not being fans of more than one band or actively disliking some bands that could really screw up the box sales, so Memebox would have to pick the products very carefully and know how to market them. It would be tricky, but kpop fans are super shoppers (especially if gift cards can be introduced).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi That's what I really can't understand. How hard is it to just make it so that non-VIP accounts can't purchase those boxes. Either don't allow them to purchase them until the VIP pricing passes, or don't allow them to purchase the box until the VIP pricing expires.
> 
> Actually...You know what would be great? If they just made it so that VIP's received permanent VIP pricing. Then everyone could get their releases at the same time, and VIP's would have an actual perk.


they would rather scold us like children.


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

I can never say no to a Mask box and since it's my birthday I decided to treat myself to the Brighten &amp; Correct too. Now I need the rest of the month to be full of boxes I don't want.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I can never say no to a Mask box and since it's my birthday I decided to treat myself to the Brighten &amp; Correct too. Now I need the rest of the month to be full of boxes I don't want.


Happy Birthday!

Oh gosh, we're only about a third into the month too.

I think I'm at around 7-8 boxes for the month. 

Welp.

On a side note...I'm going through Gmarket, and in regards to that lip duo from the Smile Care.....Apparently the mask is supposed to be used before the scrub. ...I never would have guessed that.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

Happy birthday @@blinded


----------



## Liv (Oct 13, 2014)

I am once again surprised by the Memefans on FB. Memebox asked what boxes we would like to see. I know my proposition, which is an Elizavecca box (still insisting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), was somewhat ridiculous. But honestly, I feel like some people have been living under a rock. Someone asked for sent boxes, chocolate box, berry box, snail, milk and more boxes. Honestly they need to bring out new stuff and not always sequels.

EDIT: Oh gosh, someone suggested a fun colored nail box! Please dear unknown person go and buy the boxes that are still available and leave us alone  :unsure2:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 13, 2014)

happy birthday @@blinded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would love some new series boxes aswell.. Not always the same, it's getting boring. Vanilla and some christmas boxes would be nice!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Liv said:


> I am once again surprised by the Memefans on FB. Memebox asked what boxes we would like to see. I know my proposition, which is an Elizavecca box (still insisting   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), was somewhat ridiculous. But honestly, I feel like some people have been living under a rock. Someone asked for sent boxes, chocolate box, berry box, snail, milk and more boxes. Honestly they need to bring out new stuff and not always sequels.


Oh gosh, I just looked. I would love some part 2-4's of things like snail and milk and such. But seriously, can't they focus on suggesting UNIQUE boxes? 

@ (Okay, I'm like 99% certain this was you, but I could be mistaken!) I really want a winter care box, but I don't want glitter in it. Darn you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm tryig to generate ideas to send to them.... brains frazzled as still ill


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Oh gosh, we're only about a third into the month too.
> 
> ...


I'm at 7 for this month so far. That's a lot for me. I had some points that I burned through pretty quickly, so I'm trying to tell myself that since I didn't pay full price it's all good. 

What I don't understand about the VIP thing, are we allowed to talk about the boxes or is that a big secret too? If I share the names of the new boxes it's not too hard to find them even without the link, but does that violate the new rule?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm at 7 for this month so far. That's a lot for me. I had some points that I burned through pretty quickly, so I'm trying to tell myself that since I didn't pay full price it's all good.
> 
> What I don't understand about the VIP thing, are we allowed to talk about the boxes or is that a big secret too? If I share the names of the new boxes it's not too hard to find them even without the link, but does that violate the new rule?


Yeah, I've used up some points...and lots of codes. Yes, let's focus on those parts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have no idea. I mean anyone can look up the boxes and buy them, which is why this whole thing is so odd. 

I'm wondering if they'll make an actual announcement to VIP's, or at least to affiliates (I think affiliates are still waiting on an email about new rules for review points and such). Part of me also wonders if they're going to take away VIP status from specific bloggers and such, or if they're going to take it away from everyone.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm at 5 boxes ordered this month.....

I think it ironic they don't want us to promote the vip pricing but want us to hype up the collab in a week...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

I feel shame, I have bought 9 this month!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 13, 2014)

I've just got Brighten&amp;Correct and it's only my 2nd box this month.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 13, 2014)

veritazy said:


> My cafe box is yet to arrive in EU soil...but the previous RM took some time between 2-3 weeks. It is pretty standard, but it just feels disappointing because we have been enjoying previous speedier mails for months.
> 
> I feel like everything has been miles away from the perks in the beginning. That said, there are more box choices now, more events, earning possibilities for bloggers and all. Win-win situation...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> add: Also unsure about todays release. While I want the Brighten, I can't pair it with anything for the express.. I will have to think this through. Just picked up two boxes a couple of days ago. My wallet is on red alert lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My shop order that i placed on the 18th of september (shipped 24th) arrived today.

But my beauty splurge box arrived today too (shipped on the 6th), so it took 4 working days


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

if they do not want VIP shared, then they could make it that you only could access the boxes with the VIP pricing if you log in to the site. Maybe have a link to VIP on your dashboard that only VIP's can see. Then once the VIP pricing is gone, then the link is deactivated


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess we should be prepared for Novemeber 1st when we get our VIP codes as there will probably be the same statement saying we can not share our codes with non VIP.

I will admit, I bought quite a few boxes in August when I was not a VIP using the link posted in the thread or from blogs. I wouldn"t have purchased as many as I did though if I wasn't able to get the discounted pricing.

I did buy the Mask box today. I really wanted to get a bundle to avoid RM shipping, but I don't want make up and I have even toned skin so I don't need the Brightening or spot removers.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 13, 2014)

So you know I did my boob mask and they have defo not returned well I tried emailing the company over the weekend with my blog link etc and pics and asking what was in them and I wish they had included more in and what over types of mask they would recommend. . Well it bounced back so undefeated I looked again and emailed another address.well I've just had an email with tracking details from them . I can't read Korean and I never ordered do im not sure if the email is for me or maybe they have sent me something as a thank yu for flashing my tits


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

I am curious to see if they mention the whole VIP link thing again. 

I did the same thing. I joined in mid July (was VIP by August 1st), but still used others links to grab VIP pricing by the end of July. A LOT of VIP's start off that way.

@@Lorna ljblog Did you give them your address by any chance?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am curious to see if they mention the whole VIP link thing again.
> 
> I did the same thing. I joined in mid July (was VIP by August 1st), but still used others links to grab VIP pricing by the end of July. A LOT of VIP's start off that way.
> 
> @@Lorna ljblog Did you give them your address by any chance?


Yes I did as it was in my template blog already oh well lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

maybe they'll send a mask to pump them back up :lol:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

@@blinded - Happy Birthday!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I did buy the Mask box today. I really wanted to get a bundle to avoid RM shipping, but I don't want make up and I have even toned skin so I don't need the Brightening or spot removers.


I want the mask box, that's a given, but like you I don't need any 'correcting'. Perhaps some brightening but I'm already lily white. But I HATE to buy single boxes anymore, they just take sooo long arrive.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I want the mask box, that's a given, but like you I don't need any 'correcting'. Perhaps some brightening but I'm already lily white. But I HATE to buy single boxes anymore, they just take sooo long arrive.


RM just takes so long but I just had to get the mask box. I really have to stop buying these things. It has been easier to justify it because they will ship months later after ordering but there is no way I can use everything up. I have started to use a product for 2 weeks straight and if I don't notice any results, then I finish the product off by using it on my arms and legs, LOL


----------



## flushblush (Oct 13, 2014)

I kinda want the new mask box, but I've already been quite naughty with my purchases this month, so I will wait. The mask boxes never fail to be fa-bu-_lous_, though!

Speaking of fabulous mask boxes, My Mask Box should finally be arriving at my doorstep tomorrow - that is, if I remember to grab a registered mail card from the mail room before I leave work today, fill it out, and tape it to my mailbox tomorrow. Very excited to see which Pure Smile variation I get.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 13, 2014)

The IT issues memebox seems to have boggles my mind. Even someone with minimal programming skills can write some code to link actual VIP's to the VIP pricing. Programming has always seemed beyond them for some reason. Get it together Memebox. Anyway grabbed the mask+brightening or whatever it's called.

Still haven't received my VIP codes or anything this month. I've received 50 boxes and ordered many more since July, I'm definitely a VIP. But Lucy is useless is helping me, keeps pushing me off for a few days, every few days, ugh!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The IT issues memebox seems to have boggles my mind. Even someone with minimal programming skills can write some code to link actual VIP's to the VIP pricing. Programming has always seemed beyond them for some reason. Get it together Memebox. Anyway grabbed the mask+brightening or whatever it's called.
> 
> Still haven't received my VIP codes or anything this month. I've received 50 boxes and ordered many more since July, I'm definitely a VIP. But Lucy is useless is helping me, keeps pushing me off for a few days, every few days, ugh!


That's strange, I thought the VIP emails were sent automatically


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

not to my main account... my second account gets them.

I have emailed them but getting no response from either hi or affiliate atm


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 13, 2014)

I went ahead and got the mask and brightening bundle. I can't resist a mask box and the other box seems like it will have some products that I've been thinking about getting recently.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'm at 5 boxes ordered this month.....
> 
> I think it ironic they don't want us to promote the vip pricing but want us to hype up the collab in a week...


Yeah, I really feel like they need to police their own links, as in program a database that excludes non-VIPs from buying those deals. Then again, the database isn't well done enough to even identify actual VIPs, so that may be asking too much.

Out of respect for my fellow fans, I'll not post the links, but that also means that I probably won't post links to most boxes when they go on regular sale since that's just not a very convenient time of the day for blogging for me. Also because I'm petty and annoyed. ahahah


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

When I put actual thought into the whole thing...I just can not get over how absurd it is that they expect non-VIP's to not take advantage of the VIP pricing....When there is NOTHING to actually stop them from doing so.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When I put actual thought into the whole thing...I just can not get over how absurd it is that they expect non-VIP's to not take advantage of the VIP pricing....When there is NOTHING to actually stop them from doing so.


I agree. If they made it so only VIP could access it then there would be no issues. If it's so hard for them to program their website to do this, then just offer the boxes at regular price to everyone and give VIP's points to use on the boxes released that day. It would make us not feel like we have to buy it before 12:00 noon and we would still be getting a perk for being VIP


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> When I put actual thought into the whole thing...I just can not get over how absurd it is that they expect non-VIP's to not take advantage of the VIP pricing....When there is NOTHING to actually stop them from doing so.


So if the memespies are watching here - the problem is not that VIP people are sharing the deals.  The problem is your PROGRAMMING staff.    Allow bloggers to post the upcoming boxes as upcoming sneak peeks and then your IT staff needs to program the VIP pricing into the boxes.  If an non-VIP adds that box to their cart, you don't give them the sale price.    And in fact, you can then let the VIP's have the discounted price until the box sells out, instead of a few hours

It isn't that hard to do coding wise.   You know who is logged in, you know if they are VIP or not, as you have all of their orders on file and I am sure there is a flag on the record stating that this person is VIP, since you send out the newsletters  (which it looks like there is a bug there in the code, as some people are still waiting for their VIP status and you didn't give it to them)

This is junior programming level stuff.  Not complicated at all.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

but the honest truth is that there was only a standard price less people would buy with such haste. We would think it through more and buy less. If they withdraw this I can see it affecting sales.

Do I see it being withdrawn.... sorry I do and I could be wrong...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> but the honest truth is that there was only a standard price less people would buy with such haste. We would think it through more and buy less. If they withdraw this I can see it affecting sales.
> 
> Do I see it being withdrawn.... sorry I do and I could be wrong...


then memebox is cutting their own nose off to spite their face. If sales go down, that means less revenue.  Would they rather have the 23.00 discounted price or nothing?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> but the honest truth is that there was only a standard price less people would buy with such haste. We would think it through more and buy less. If they withdraw this I can see it affecting sales.
> 
> Do I see it being withdrawn.... sorry I do and I could be wrong...


I agree, I think sales will go down drastically.

When I first joined, I would wait until I could bundle boxes together in a large order to use a coupon code. 

Ever since I started using the VIP codes, my sales have increased DRASTICALLY. And they would definitely go down a lot if they were to take away the VIP prices. 

But if they do take away VIP pricing...Punishing ALL VIP's because of their stupid programming, and a bunch of bloggers (and some spammers) that didn't even know about the tiny little line in that email (or simply don't care about ruining it for other VIP's) ....Is seriously going to upset a LOT of people. 

Some of their best customers, at that.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> then memebox is cutting their own nose off to spite their face. If sales go down, that means less revenue.  Would they rather have the 23.00 discounted price or nothing?


Exactly what they'll do.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, I will continue to post the image and the description, I just won't release the link until 3pm EST.     That way, my readers can get a sneak peek into what will be released.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 13, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> The saddest part about all this is I'm very new to memebox and when I watch the old YouTube videos or read blogs and I learn things like the global boxes use to cost $21 or that they use to reimburse you with 7 meme points to counteract the shipping costs or how even with standard shipping the boxes would be at people's door within 7 days I'm not even sure what to believe or what not to believe because that is not the memebox I've known. This all sounds so dramatic I know but I was passionate about memebox and their products and I told all my friends and family about it and now all I feel is stupid because obviously the companies got a big head and they don't really give a crap about their customer base. They don't understand how much impact one happy customer can make.


Very well put


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

and atm they can just search iff they want it cheaper


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 13, 2014)

Tempted by the brightening box as I loved the last one but the description makes it seem like a lot of spot correctors which I don't really need or want. Hopefully I don't get box envy!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> and atm they can just search iff they want it cheaper


They will probably remove that function next.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They will probably remove that function next.


why I said atm....


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 13, 2014)

For the love of god PLEASE make some sort of bundle out of Tea Tree Cosmetics, Skincare Elixir, and/or Green Food Cosmetics. They ship November 26/28/28 -- there should be some kind of bundle there.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

as an affiliate, I can tell you, I get sales all during the day and even over the weekend.  If there was a pattern of only having sales on monday, wednesday and friday for those hours, I would say memebox would have a point.  But there isn't that pattern - at least with the sales I see.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> For the love of god PLEASE make some sort of bundle out of Tea Tree Cosmetics, Skincare Elixir, and/or Green Food Cosmetics. They ship November 26/28/28 -- there should be some kind of bundle there.


I would like to see Tea Tree &amp; Skincare Elixir bundled.  I haven't purchased elixir because of that.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They will probably remove that function next.


and that is fine as their search doesn't work 50% of the time anyway.  They mess with the search function all the time. 

At least non-VIP'ers can see what  the new releases will be.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 13, 2014)

I suspect that Memebox is using the lazy teacher/parent/company tactic of making us police each other to enforce the non-sharing of VIP codes. As in the old "If one of you talks during the test, everyone is getting punished." It makes people police each other and takes responsibility off the people actually in charge. This happens in kpop (mostly with professional photos being posted on blogs) and it results in most people following the rules due to not wanting to get a steady stream of hate.

If Memebox sent VIPs an email that discussed the need to not share links and talked about their hope to offer the best deals and source the most amazing products, and then requested that we support that vision by not sharing the links with those who had not yet reached the top-tier status, I might be able to stomach this one. Better still would be doing some programming to make the VIP sales just for VIPs, but it honestly seems like they're struggling with the database right now.

But basically turning VIPs and Memefans in general into the link police? It's lazy, messy, and reads as manipulative in all the wrong ways. I'll go along with it because I'm lazy and don't feel like dealing with the hate that will be poured on people who share VIP links, but it also means that my interest in discussing new boxes has taken a 90% hit.


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi- Did you see the peppermint spray in the Pores box spoiler? I think you mentioned you were looking for this. My apologies if this wasn't you. The spray looks refreshing.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup its already turned into 'You're going to ruin this for everyone!!!!111!' on anyone who posted the VIP link this morning (and didn't read the tiny disclaimer...)

Relying on the consumer to not take advantage of something cheaper (and easily available anyway) is stupid. They should code the restriction themselves.

Part of me thinks its just a way to take away the VIP and then be like 'oh we had too many non vips buying from links' so thats its someone elses fault... not Memeboxes... and this is from me who usually sticks up for them a LOT haha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> biancardi- Did you see the peppermint spray in the Pores box spoiler? I think you mentioned you were looking for this. My apologies if this wasn't you. The spray looks refreshing.


Hi tra0522, yes I have been looking for one like that.  However, it is such a small size and that box is expensive!  I would need another spoiler or two to tempt me to purchase it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> *Yup its already turned into 'You're going to ruin this for everyone!!!!111!' on anyone who posted the VIP link this morning (and didn't read the tiny disclaimer...)*
> 
> Relying on the consumer to not take advantage of something cheaper (and easily available anyway) is stupid. They should code the restriction themselves.
> 
> Part of me thinks its just a way to take away the VIP and then be like 'oh we had too many non vips buying from links' so thats its someone elses fault... not Memeboxes... and this is from me who usually sticks up for them a LOT haha


yep, we've already gotten that. 

I posted my stuff before I saw the disclaimer, that is that.  I have announced I won't be doing the links until 3pm on the release date going forward already.  I don't need any hate on my blog


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Yup its already turned into 'You're going to ruin this for everyone!!!!111!' on anyone who posted the VIP link this morning (and didn't read the tiny disclaimer...)
> 
> Relying on the consumer to not take advantage of something cheaper (and easily available anyway) is stupid. They should code the restriction themselves.
> 
> Part of me thinks its just a way to take away the VIP and then be like 'oh we had too many non vips buying from links' so thats its someone elses fault... not Memeboxes... and this is from me who usually sticks up for them a LOT haha


exactly what it will be...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought the mask box and the makeup box because I don't want a brightening box- don't need it.

Not very great choices today for a bundle, IMO.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 13, 2014)

Also this only happens with new buyers and I reckon they will quickly become VIPs themselves anyway, that extra push gives people a reason to start buying. Really is backwards thinking over $3.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie In all seriousness, I would understand if only VIP's had access to the VIP pricing. And I agree that those that buy tons of boxes deserve some perks.
> 
> And if I had a blog or instagram or whatnot, I would NOT post those links now that Memebox has told us not to.
> 
> ...


Some  nuts did put the new things up on Instagram with links. I won't ever go to their blogs for anything.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Also this only happens with new buyers and I reckon they will quickly become VIPs themselves anyway, that extra push gives people a reason to start buying. Really is backwards thinking over $3.


exactly.  I don't blame people for sharing the links at all.   Just like people  have multiple accounts and get double the perks because they share their spending across the 2 accounts.    I have stayed with my one account since August and I purchase a lot of boxes.     However, I understand that folks want to save some $$ and that is why they do it.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Some  nuts did put the new things up on Instagram with links. I won't ever go to their blogs for anything.


Slightly overreacting? Nuts? People who didn't read a tiny line in an email and didn't stop doing something that has been done for months? Any now you're boycotting.

Seriously. People need to get a grip over this. 

If Memebox was so bothered they would a) announce it with ore than a tiny line at the bottom of an email, and B) actually be proactive and do something else.

They have clearly got their way with some people if we are now referring to bloggers as 'nuts' and boycotting them

@@biancardi the second accounts will go that way soon. I guess all of those people with second accounts to get a few extra $$ off are nuts too?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I can never say no to a Mask box and since it's my birthday I decided to treat myself to the Brighten &amp; Correct too. Now I need the rest of the month to be full of boxes I don't want.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Can't get the $7 off two code to work. Ugh.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Can't get the $7 off two code to work. Ugh.


that one is a pisser.  It always has issues for some reason.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that one is a pisser.  It always has issues for some reason.


Isnt it like, $7 off three actually and only certain boxes'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Apparently if you put two boxes in that do qualify (or three) and then take out the ones you don't want it still applies somehow.

Its probably because someone shared that link and its not supposed to be for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they would rather scold us like children.


@@biancardi I just wanted to let you know I just used your affiliate link from your blog for a big purchase since I have been good and haven't purchased since September 19th!! I love your blog!! Thanks again!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> @@biancardi I just wanted to let you know I just used your affiliate link from your blog for a big purchase since I have been good and haven't purchased since September 19th!! I love your blog!! Thanks again!


blushes - thank you so much princesskelly!!  I hope you enjoy your boxes - what did you get?


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> blushes - thank you so much princesskelly!!  I hope you enjoy your boxes - what did you get?


I got the skincare elixir (only cuz ive been eyeing FOREVER), green food cosmetics (cuz i loved the superfood box), OMG 4 (for some reason I keep hoping for OMG..), apple mojito + blackout bundle (these boxes were not bad for the pricing), wish upon a mask + brightening/correcting bundle (i LOVE masks, cant pass up a mask box.. and i have freckles and i hate.. so ive been looking for stuff to try to get rid of them lol)

the biggest splurge i made...but it was a pretty good deal..had the $10 affiliate code from your site, some points, and used the 20% off $200


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Isnt it like, $7 off three actually and only certain boxes'   Apparently if you put two boxes in that do qualify (or three) and then take out the ones you don't want it still applies somehow.   Its probably because someone shared that link and its not supposed to be for you


That sounds like a lot of work... how would I know which ones "qualify"?  MEMESPIES.  Fix this bogus code.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

For everyone going on about how horrible or "nuts" bloggers are for posting VIP links, please let me explain where I am coming from, at least.

I have a small blog. I have my share of readers, but comparatively speaking, it's small. I rely on the small amount of commission I get from Memebox as a way to pay a bill at the end of each month. My fiance and I, as many people our age, live paycheck to paycheck, and it's not easy. 

When Memebox launched in the US, I was lucky enough to hear about them and start reviewing them from the start. They helped my blog grow exponentially, and since they launched the affiliate program, I've been able to have a little chunk of money to pay a small bill each month as well as put the commission back into more boxes for reviewing purposes. 

Now that is out of the way: The reason why I post the VIP link is simple: I don't make that many commission sales as it is, but I don't want to lose the ones that I DO get. If I don't post the VIP link, my readers are going to go elsewhere to find it. And TRUST me, there will always, always be someone who is posting the VIP link, and most likely it'll be a facebook spammer. The last thing I want is for my few commission sales to go to a facebook spammer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On top of that, part of my job as a blogger is to try my absolute best to get my readers the best deal possible. In Memeboxes case, there is a VIP link that ANYONE can access...so I'm going to share it with my readers to get them the best deal I can. 

I'm not saying that i'd be against NOT sharing the VIP link, but this is not OUR job as bloggers to control. Memebox needs to control this on their own, and not expect everyone to just stop doing something because they said so in an e-mail. Like everyone has been saying, Memebox needs to control who can access the link. We all have Memebox accounts and you need to have one in order to get VIP. It's not that difficult to make it so only accounts with VIP status can access the VIP link. If that were to happen, then no one would be able to successfully post the VIP link for anyone to access. Problem solved.

I think it's unfair to blame the bloggers who share the link when they're just doing their job, and for most cases (like myself) their blog is their livelihood, and it means an extra few dollars at the end of the day. It's not much, but it adds up. It kind of makes me sad that people are quick to blame bloggers, rather than understanding this is Memeboxes job to regulate and control. 

Sorry about the rant. Just my perspective as an evil VIP link sharer.  :blush2:


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

I share the VIP links because I know that the extra few dollars off can be an incentive for someone to buy a box. Somehow saving $3 plus using a code seems like a really good deal. Plus, I'm also just excited sometimes to share the new boxes. I do post my affiliate link, but don't really care if it gets used. I signed up to be an affiliate when I had grand plans to start a blog (which I still think about doing). I wouldn't call myself a fb spammer. I have a small group I'll post the link in, but I don't even do it with every new box release. Only if it's one I'm excited about or I think a lot of people might be interested in. I can go a week or more without posting it. 

It's not a big loss to me like it is for some of you if I stop posting the links, but I think it's wrong that the VIPs should be doing the enforcing of this rule. That's MB's job. I'll stop, but I will probably share even less links now.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I share the VIP links because I know that the extra few dollars off can be an incentive for someone to buy a box. Somehow saving $3 plus using a code seems like a really good deal. Plus, I'm also just excited sometimes to share the new boxes. I do post my affiliate link, but don't really care if it gets used. I signed up to be an affiliate when I had grand plans to start a blog (which I still think about doing). I wouldn't call myself a fb spammer. I have a small group I'll post the link in, but I don't even do it with every new box release. Only if it's one I'm excited about or I think a lot of people might be interested in. I can go a week or more without posting it.
> 
> It's not a big loss to me like it is for some of you if I stop posting the links, but I think it's wrong that the VIPs should be doing the enforcing of this rule. That's MB's job. I'll stop, but I will probably share even less links now.


When I say facebook spammer, I mean the ones who go to the Memebox facebook page and spam their link and coupon codes repeatedly on every single post that Memebox makes. 

I also post my links etc on my blogs facebook. In fact it's the only place I put them outside of my blog because I don't want to bombard my readers with memebox stuff constantly, especially if they're not interested. 

It's not really a big loss to me, either, but as I said, not only is that extra commission that will be going to someone who is not enforcing the rule, but I'm not giving my readers and followers the best deal that I can find. And as long as Memebox makes it so everyone can access the VIP link, then there will always be someone sharing it. They should take this matter into their own hands and not pass it off to bloggers.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Ordered Brighten and Correct.  First "new" Memebox I've picked up all month!  (I ordered OMG4 but that one isn't really "new" as far as I'm concerned)  Would've added another box so I could use the $7 off 2, but GOD FORBID the code work correctly for anyone...

Still hoping for a spoiler soonish for the Elixers box.  I'm definitely interested, but I need something to give me that final push!


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> When I say facebook spammer, I mean the ones who go to the Memebox facebook page and spam their link and coupon codes repeatedly on every single post that Memebox makes.
> 
> I also post my links etc on my blogs facebook. In fact it's the only place I put them outside of my blog because I don't want to bombard my readers with memebox stuff constantly, especially if they're not interested.
> 
> It's not really a big loss to me, either, but as I said, not only is that extra commission that will be going to someone who is not enforcing the rule, but I'm not giving my readers and followers the best deal that I can find. And as long as Memebox makes it so everyone can access the VIP link, then there will always be someone sharing it. They should take this matter into their own hands and not pass it off to bloggers.


I know they type of person you're referring to when you say fb spammer, and they annoy me even as a non-blogger. And I completely agree with you. The spammers will continue to spam or share the link somewhere and they will be the ones to benefit over the people who are obeying the rule. It's definitely not the affiliate/bloggers/VIPs job to enforce this rule.


----------



## had706 (Oct 13, 2014)

I have to agree that this not sharing VIP link thing is crap. Sometimes for whatever reason my VIP email is delayed so I will come over here to get the link and occasionally have gotten a bundle before it sold out. I'm definitely a VIP as I've bought 59 boxes since the end of May and I don't have a problem with non VIPs getting the discounted price. If they don't want us to share our personal VIP codes for amounts off I think thats a reasonable request (even if they are 1 time use) but not the links to the boxes. Sheesh!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 13, 2014)

Instead of sending an email to vip members saying you can't share the link, memebox should send an email to everyone else saying you can't look for vip discounted boxes in our site and then buy them! lol! It's ridiculous! All the boxes are just there! You don't need a link!

I bought my first memeboxes with vip discount and I am very grateful to the bloggers that posted them. If they had stopped posting them, I would still look for them and I am sure I would have been able to find someone to give me the link. It's memebox job to regulate their site, not mine or any other blogger's. Saying that, after 2 months, I am vip member now but I wouldn't have been vip member without using the vip discount as non-vip member. Memebox should reconsider any changes they want to make.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 13, 2014)

If Memebox wanted to control code redemption, they can do One time use codes like Victorias Secret does for some of their promotions.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 13, 2014)

I also think they should at least fix it so that all of their VIPs are actually getting the VIP email before worrying if the other VIPs are sharing the link.  are they basically saying that I and the other people (there are a handful on this board but doubtless more we don't know about) should just suck it even though we've reached VIP status?

I think that, as others have said, this is their problem to deal with and a matter of coding- and not even very complex coding, at that. If they can't be bothered to code appropriately that's not the consumer's problem.

I also think that (again, as others have said) they are severely underestimating the real impact that non VIPS not having access to these links will have on their bottom line- most likely a negative impact.

In summation, as usual, I think they are being ridiculous and need to fix their problems themselves.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I am stil not getting my links. Have emailed them but no reply.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am stil not getting my links. Have emailed them but no reply.


Same. I'm frankly convinced they don't care.  I also don't have my codes, perhaps obviously.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I think the two things go together


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 13, 2014)

So, I'm VIP on one account but not on another (my affiliate account, which I made separate). How exactly is Memebox going to rectify this? I'm _not_ buying something full price on my other account just to hit VIP on it as well. I'm trying to shift my purchases from one account to another and this is not helping. :|

Anyway, I missed the VIP sale by literally one minute (I just tried to purchase now and they removed the VIP pricing), so I'm going to take my sweet time to think about these new boxes. I would have liked Brightening &amp; Mask, but... meh.

Oh, and from the non-VIP e-mail:



> SHOP Makeup Edition #3! --&gt; PLEASE LINK


Aha.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup, I still haven't gotten my codes yet despite emailing them twice and leaving a bad review on the customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also agree it is Memebox's responsibility to ensure those who are not VIP does not have access to the VIP sales.. Not bloggers.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the codes on my blog post now if you would like to see.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I think this is the time when all of us should use affiliate codes rather than go to their site directly so that all the money wouldnt go to them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought it said 24 hours on the email


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

I just have to come here and say that I love Lauren and they should promote her to Master of Customer Service or something fancy lol

She's always so good at getting back to me quickly, and I KNOW she is probably dealing with a zillion things all day, everyday. I want to send her flowers or something, haha! I'm sure we all have horrible memories of not hearing back from a CS Rep for weeks on end, if AT ALL, so it's nice to have people working for Memebox that actually care!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I have the codes on my blog post now if you would like to see.


your VIP codes?  They are for one time use only.  I stopped posting my VIP codes on my blog when I found out about that and I had readers complain they didn't work.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> your VIP codes?  They are for one time use only.  I stopped posting my VIP codes on my blog when I found out about that and I had readers complain they didn't work.


I think so I have been to lazy to delete them hahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Whee!!!  What a party!

I didn't see anything about not being able to share the VIP links (maybe I should read the email?) but my goal has always been for my readers to get a deal.  When Memebox decides to address this officially (and not in tiny print), I will consider their reasonings and make my decisions.

For now, though, this just seems like the one person writing the email had a grumpy day and I bet we don't see that again.  I can guarantee you, from a business standpoint, that what Memebox wants is more sales.  Sales.  Not a couple hundred bucks.  Sure they have to show their bottom line to investors but they also need to show an increase in paying customers to prove that they have a viable and growing company.

My guess is that this will slip off the radar pretty quickly.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I thought it said 24 hours on the email


it does, because they are idiots.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whee!!!  What a party!
> 
> I didn't see anything about not being able to share the VIP links (maybe I should read the email?) but my goal has always been for my readers to get a deal.  When Memebox decides to address this officially (and not in tiny print), I will consider their reasonings and make my decisions.
> 
> ...


let's hope so, because I like giving my readers the best deals.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

So I ran out of the house with Mask and Brightening &amp; Correcting (even though I don't want it, but I want RM less) in my cart thinking I will purchase it when I return home, but alas, I miss it by minutes and my VIP status is null and void. The whole point of this rant is after reading through everyone's posts about this VIP BS wouldn't it just be simple to give us $3 off on every box all the time if we're VIP? Not in a 24 hour time frame, just all the time. I know I spend I a lot of money on boxes and a $3 discount isn't going to break the bank on my purchases with them. I'm not a computer programmer so I don't know how difficult something like this would be to set up but I would think it would be a lot easier to do that than trying to police who is and isn't a VIP. Just a thought...


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 13, 2014)

The boxes were well up before the email even went out. In fact I shared the boxes before the bundles even loaded onto the website so when I shared it wasnt because I was nuts it was because the email telling me not to hadn't arrived.

But its ridiculous regardless.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> let's hope so, because I like giving my readers the best deals.


Me too! I know some of my readers are college students who can't afford to buy boxes that often so they don't qualify for VIP. It's nice to be able to save them extra money when they want to buy a box. 

Also I am patiently waiting (lauren said that she would be working on points withdrawals today) for my points so I can make a big, huge, ridiculous purchase. i'm sure people have made big ones like this before, but I've never bough more than 3 boxes at a time. I'm going to use a combo of points/referral link deal/20% off coupon and get 8 boxes in one go. Hopefully that will tide my crazy-self over for awhile. (doubtful lol)

I'll be getting two 3-box bundles and one 2-box bundle so I can save on shipping. Total before coupons/points is $216.97. After taking everything off it will only be $113.58. I feel like that's a ridiculously good deal since I'm saving over $100, and since I end up buying single boxes sporadically through the month, I end up spending more money over a longer period of time due to shipping charges on each box etc, and this way they'll all come express. 

My Discover card is crying, but I won't be when I have floods of Meme goodness coming to me! muahaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I sent them email of cancelling my order I got a general reply that they may take a few days to get back to me?!  :wacko:  I dont know how they handle things but they sure need to have a lot more manpower in CS right now.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I see a lot of blogs may 4 or more doing giveaways to new customers only


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

yes it is for new customers only, brand new so can't use on duplicate accounts either


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

so much for rewarding the existing customers who made them popular.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 13, 2014)

I sent an email for a review I made and I received the same email people have been receiving for the last week (or more?)

"For future reference, we will be releasing a set of guidelines for reviews to help bloggers and YouTubers with the posts. They will be coming up in the next couple of weeks so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the meantime, please include order numbers with your review requests!"

I have to say that I got a reply within 3 hours! Impressed! And I don't mind giving my order number. Although I have a couple of boxes ordered from another account, so I am not sure how this is going to work!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 13, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> it does, because they are idiots.


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt; &lt;/p&gt;

&lt;p&gt;Yep, it says 24 hours but it also says it expires at 12:00pm October 13th.  Not sure what time zone, though, as I purchased the mask box today at like 2:30CST and it was still VIP pricing.  I had the same thing happen to me when I went to purchase a Dirty Gal box, I lost the VIP pricing by like an hour.  But I really wanted the box, so I bought it anyway.  Sounds like it will be a fun box to torment my husband with...I had on the Lush Cupcake mask the other day and he asked me why I had poo on my face.  LOL, the things I do for beauty.&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just have to come here and say that I love Lauren and they should promote her to Master of Customer Service or something fancy lol
> 
> She's always so good at getting back to me quickly, and I KNOW she is probably dealing with a zillion things all day, everyday. I want to send her flowers or something, haha! I'm sure we all have horrible memories of not hearing back from a CS Rep for weeks on end, if AT ALL, so it's nice to have people working for Memebox that actually care!


 I love Lauren and Jill too.. Lauren just replied to me about some points for blog posts


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Lucy replied to me about my order cancellation about the vip thing too she said

" I  was actually completely unaware of this disclaimer. I do not think that the person who wrote it meant that the entire program would be taken away from everyone, but that people who were caught doing it would be taken off the program. We would not take the program away as a whole, that would be absurd! But I also suggested just making the link only available to people who are logged in to their VIP accounts. I am sure our engineers can arrange to make this happen."


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Lucy replied to me about my order cancellation about the vip thing too she said
> 
> " I  was actually completely unaware of this disclaimer. I do not think that the person who wrote it meant that the entire program would be taken away from everyone, but that people who were caught doing it would be taken off the program. We would not take the program away as a whole, that would be absurd! But I also suggested just making the link only available to people who are logged in to their VIP accounts. I am sure our engineers can arrange to make this happen."


Thank you for checking on that! That's exactly what we needed to know (and what they need to know). Good--everyone can make their own call now.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Lucy replied to me about my order cancellation about the vip thing too she said
> 
> " I  was actually completely unaware of this disclaimer. I do not think that the person who wrote it meant that the entire program would be taken away from everyone, but that people who were caught doing it would be taken off the program. We would not take the program away as a whole, that would be absurd! But *I also suggested just making the link only available to people who are logged in to their VIP accounts. I am sure our engineers can arrange to make this happen.*"


nononononononono

I mean that's better than taking it away entirely, and would be a pretty solid benefit for VIPs, but it means fewer people buying boxes and fewer people reaching VIP.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

I knew it was someone grumpy who wrote that!

Also, I'm laughing inside about their engineers being able to make that happen.  I mean I love Memebox and all but I think they've got more on their plate that needs to be fixed before anyone ever gets to figuring out how to code VIP  links.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 13, 2014)

Honestly I think their making the VIP pricing available to only VIPS would be very fair, as long as they fix their system to actually  know who is VIP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They also have the new review 'guidelines' up and I think they are extremely fair.  Basically, only blog entries or youtube videos can get credit.  If you blog, at least one picture has to be your own; if you vlog, you have to hold up each item.  In both cases you have to give an opinion about the box.

To me, this is exceedingly fair.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Honestly I think their making the VIP pricing available to only VIPS would be very fair, as long as they fix their system to actually  know who is VIP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> They also have the new review 'guidelines' up and I think they are extremely fair.  Basically, only blog entries or youtube videos can get credit.  If you blog, at least one picture has to be your own; if you vlog, you have to hold up each item.  In both cases you have to give an opinion about the box.
> 
> To me, this is exceedingly fair.


Agree!

I love that we wont have to wait ages for the points either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what a Memebox Influencer is?  I'm looking (and filling out the review points form)


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Does anyone know what a Memebox Influencer is?  I'm looking (and filling out the review points form)


I dont know what it is but they sent you one?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I dont know what it is but they sent you one?


No no, it's a question on the form that you have to fill out now to get points for your reviews.  I've never even heard of a Memebox Influencer :\  Is that what they call people who get review boxes?  It says something about not wanting to give points for duplicate reviews...


----------



## had706 (Oct 13, 2014)

I wondered what an influencer was too? Maybe it someone they send free boxes to for review?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I heard it before I think those are people that get sent with memeboxes to try and they will give them six digit code to put on their blog or channel for their subscribers. They never send me an email about writing a form for reviews I just got my memepoints last week.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 13, 2014)

I checked "no" to the influencer question and sent in an order number from a different account than the one I requested to get points on. We'll see how that works out for me.

I think the review guidelines are fantastic and I couldn't be happier with them. They're broad enough that any competent blogger/vlogger can keep on doing what they do, while those who just snap a few pics of the box without comment (or god forbid steal pictures from other blogs) are no longer rewarded.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

I was wondering if they meant they'd take away the VIP benefits from specific people, or from everyone (though I assumed everyone, Memebox does seem to be rather lazy as a whole). I think that's fair, to be honest.

Though, I sort of doubt they'll take away VIP status from any bloggers.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I sent an email for a review I made and I received the same email people have been receiving for the last week (or more?)
> 
> "For future reference, we will be releasing a set of guidelines for reviews to help bloggers and YouTubers with the posts. They will be coming up in the next couple of weeks so keep an eye out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the meantime, please include order numbers with your review requests!"
> 
> I have to say that I got a reply within 3 hours! Impressed! And I don't mind giving my order number. Although I have a couple of boxes ordered from another account, so I am not sure how this is going to work!


If you have different accounts, just give them the order number from that other account, they will still give you the Memepoints for the reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Agree!
> 
> I love that we wont have to wait ages for the points either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


well, let's hope we won't have to wait for ages to get them.  They still have to manually apply them and I don't think they have a lot of people working in their CS.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> No no, it's a question on the form that you have to fill out now to get points for your reviews.  I've never even heard of a Memebox Influencer :\  Is that what they call people who get review boxes?  It says something about not wanting to give points for duplicate reviews...


Is that a collaborator?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

I think that's really great that they got a form now for Memebox reviews!!!! Its going to be quicker and alot easier now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just received the email as well.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I heard it before I think those are people that get sent with memeboxes to try and they will give them six digit code to put on their blog or channel for their subscribers. They never send me an email about writing a form for reviews I just got my memepoints last week.


I got a 6 digit code and I didn't get a free memebox....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

I haven't heard the term and to get the free boxes you are on the 'reviewers list'


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Memebox influencer is people who receive free boxes to review and blog about, Memebox ask's in the points form if you are an influencer because they do not give points if you got the box for free from Memebox,therefore no memepoints will be credited for that specific post/box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

If I got one box for free can i still get points for ones i pay for?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If I got one box for free can i still get points for ones i pay for?


You only get meme points for the ones you pay for with cash, and Meme points, not for boxes that Memebox sends you for free t0 review.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

cool.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You only get meme points for the ones you pay for with cash, and Meme points, not for boxes that Memebox sends you for free t0 review.


that makes perfect sense and it is right - I mean, people got a box for free, right?

They don't send me free boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Such is life.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 13, 2014)

Ugh, I misread the email. Missed out on VIP pricing on the mask box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

lol just bought the newest mask box for $0

and got a $5 code off next order of $40 or more. yay


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 13, 2014)

My free box for review came today (it was actually delivered on Thursday, same day that I got the tracking email and notification that they were sending the box but I was out of the state so had to organise re-delivery. DHL is on the ball in Australia!).

Korea's Most Wanted interested me but I couldn't afford to buy it so I'm really happy that it was sent to me but I have to ask some people in the know about the Blithe Patting Water and Pure Skin Overnight Mask (I want to use them before I write up my review).

There is no way in hell that I'm putting the patting water in my sink, to me that is a huge waste and I also don't want to disinfect my sink before using it. Is there a way to mix this up and place it in a bottle so I can just pat it on my face like an essence? I assume it can be used this way since it doesn't have to be rinsed off.

Also for the night mask do I apply it over my usual night routine or skip moisturiser and use this instead?

Any tips would be much appreciated, I'm determined to make this an in depth review!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol just bought the newest mask box for $0
> 
> and got a $5 code off next order of $40 or more. yay


I want the new mask box for $0!!! Hahaha well done!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

@@Zaralis A lot of us use the Blithe Patting Water as a facial mist. If you have dry sheet masks, you can also blend with water and just make your own sheet mask. 

As for the sleeping mask, if you have oily skin then you should use it instead of moisturizer. If you have dry skin, you can do your regular skincare regimen then just apply it before going to bed. But you really should wait awhile after your moisturizer to apply a sleeping mask, and make sure everything else has had the chance to absorb first.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Zaralis A lot of us use the Blithe Patting Water as a facial mist. If you have dry sheet masks, you can also blend with water and just make your own sheet mask.
> 
> As for the sleeping mask, if you have oily skin then you should use it instead of moisturizer. If you have dry skin, you can do your regular skincare regimen then just apply it before going to bed. But you really should wait awhile after your moisturizer to apply a sleeping mask, and make sure everything else has had the chance to absorb first.


a bit odd to say but thanks @@cfisher as never thought to use both as a mask isn't good enough alone.

it was zero as I had points


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a bit odd to say but thanks @@cfisher as never thought to use both as a mask isn't good enough alone.
> 
> it was zero as I had points


Yeah, I love sleeping packs/masks but I definitely don't want to skip my moisturizer. 

I try to do my skincare regimen at least a few hours before bed, and honestly using both has improved my skin DRASTICALLY. I just try not to use any extra rich creams that take forever to absorb.

I have like 30 points now, so I'm already hoping we get some great releases on Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I love sleeping packs/masks but I definitely don't want to skip my moisturizer.
> 
> I try to do my skincare regimen at least a few hours before bed, and honestly using both has improved my skin DRASTICALLY. I just try not to use any extra rich creams that take forever to absorb.
> 
> I have like 30 points now, so I'm already hoping we get some great releases on Wednesday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my skin eats moisture so even extra rich doesnt take too long to go in


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

Memebox you have an office in San Francisco, just look out the window and point at someone and they can probably program your VIP stuff for you. Geez.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Zaralis A lot of us use the Blithe Patting Water as a facial mist. If you have dry sheet masks, you can also blend with water and just make your own sheet mask.
> 
> As for the sleeping mask, if you have oily skin then you should use it instead of moisturizer. If you have dry skin, you can do your regular skincare regimen then just apply it before going to bed. But you really should wait awhile after your moisturizer to apply a sleeping mask, and make sure everything else has had the chance to absorb first.


Thank you! I'll definitely use the patting water in a bottle then. Has anyone tried not diluting it? I have to admit I'm tempted to see how it goes (just for shits and giggles lol!).

Although my skin tends to become oily during the day I'll be using the mask over my usual routine, my skin responds so well to large amounts of hydration and I suspect my current routine isn't providing enough.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Lucy replied to me about my order cancellation about the vip thing too she said
> 
> " I  was actually completely unaware of this disclaimer. I do not think that the person who wrote it meant that the entire program would be taken away from everyone, but that people who were caught doing it would be taken off the program. We would not take the program away as a whole, that would be absurd! But I also suggested just making the link only available to people who are logged in to their VIP accounts. I am sure our engineers can arrange to make this happen."


Memebox really has engineers? ....As in, more than one? 

Who would have thought. 

(I can't help but feel like it wouldn't at all be unlike Memebox to just cancel the VIP pricing and then act like whatever Lucy said was misinterpreted.)


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol just bought the newest mask box for $0
> 
> and got a $5 code off next order of $40 or more. yay


I didn't even read the email receipt I got. I would have missed the code if it wasn't for you. Thanks! Sucks that it expires so soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> I didn't even read the email receipt I got. I would have missed the code if it wasn't for you. Thanks! Sucks that it expires so soon.


And I totally missed the code, too, and didnt even look until I read this!  Thanks!


----------



## blinded (Oct 13, 2014)

So one last question about the don't share the VIP links, not that anyone probably has the answer. Do you thnk it also apply to the one time use codes we get sent? While I see them not wanting people who haven't earned them to use them, it seems that if I'm willing to give up one of my VIP perks I should be allowed to. If the codes were unlimited use than sure, restrict them to only VIPs. But whether I use my 5% off code or someone else does, what's the difference? Maybe the fact one of my 'perks' is a code I can't even use as a non-US resident just bugs me more. Why give me something I can't use but tell me I can't share it either?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And I totally missed the code, too, and didnt even look until I read this! Thanks!


I missed it too! Had to dig through my virtual trash to find it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> So one last question about the don't share the VIP links, not that anyone probably has the answer. Do you thnk it also apply to the one time use codes we get sent? While I see them not wanting people who haven't earned them to use them, it seems that if I'm willing to give up one of my VIP perks I should be allowed to. If the codes were unlimited use than sure, restrict them to only VIPs. But whether I use my 5% off code or someone else does, what's the difference? Maybe the fact one of my 'perks' is a code I can't even use as a non-US resident just bugs me more. Why give me something I can't use but tell me I can't share it either?


That's a good question.

I doubt they'll care if you give it to someone to use (or ever pay any attention to that).

But I do think they might EVENTUALLY make a comment about not wanting them posted on blogs and such.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> So one last question about the don't share the VIP links, not that anyone probably has the answer. Do you thnk it also apply to the one time use codes we get sent? While I see them not wanting people who haven't earned them to use them, it seems that if I'm willing to give up one of my VIP perks I should be allowed to. If the codes were unlimited use than sure, restrict them to only VIPs. But whether I use my 5% off code or someone else does, what's the difference? Maybe the fact one of my 'perks' is a code I can't even use as a non-US resident just bugs me more. Why give me something I can't use but tell me I can't share it either?


The quote in the email specifically says do not share links. Coupon codes aren't links so I assume they are fine to share. For now at least, until they change the wording tomorrow I'm sure.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

Althought the $5 off coupon is for $40 purchases and expires this friday I think it would be great to use on $40 value sets from VIP deals though it off sets the shipping costs.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 13, 2014)

I emailed  Lauren and said this "Hi!

Since the recent email of VIP deals will only be available to VIPs. I suggest fix the website so VIPs are the only ones that can access it. Meanwhile, you have to give the affiliates special programs that they can offer to their subscribers. I see that you give giveaways now but that is only to new members. You should give some incentives to the loyal subscribers too. It would be nice if their are VIP deals at the same time affiliate deals when new boxes are launched most of my subscribers purchase the new memeboxes because of the discount they get. It is not the fault of the VIP affiliates that your website is easily accessible with regards to the VIP exclusive sales. I also suggest that you proof read your emails so as their wouldn't be a misunderstanding on our part. Also their are a lot of VIPs that don't receive VIP emails from you even their codes, some of them receive too late some don't receive anything at all. Hope to hear from you about clarifications on this matter. Thank you."

She replied "We are aware of all these concerns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The issue is, we can only run so many events at once. Please be bare with us since we can't possibly please everyone at the same time. There will be incentives, giveaways, events, and so much more coming up for everyone. Thank you for your patience "

Kinda vague answer tho.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

In all fairness, I can't really blame Lauren on that one.

There is a ton of issues at the moment, and they definitely know about them (ESPECIALLY Lauren, who is like the go to customer service rep when something requires actual time and effort to fix).


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 13, 2014)

Edited Edited!!  GAH!!!

Lauren is freaking awesome.  I need her address so I can send her some chocolate.  I do not know how she does all she does.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Edited Edited!!  GAH!!!
> 
> Lauren is freaking awesome.  I need her address so I can send her some chocolate.  I do not know how she does all she does.


I would happily send her chocolates or flowers, she's the perfect customer service rep. And she goes so far above and beyond. I wonder what her official job title is.

But seriously, even for a respectable company Lauren would be the God(dess) of customer service reps. But for Memebox?!...I just hope no other company comes in and snatches her up.

We'd be doomed without Lauren.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

UGH I'm having a hard time deciding what to do!

I am going to make a big memebox purchase, but I'm wondering if I should hold off on buying until tomorrow night when the new boxes are released just in case I prefer those boxes over the ones I have in my cart, but then I'm afraid that the bundles I have in my cart might sell out by tomorrow....

ahhh what to doooo


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UGH I'm having a hard time deciding what to do!
> 
> I am going to make a big memebox purchase, but I'm wondering if I should hold off on buying until tomorrow night when the new boxes are released just in case I prefer those boxes over the ones I have in my cart, but then I'm afraid that the bundles I have in my cart might sell out by tomorrow....
> 
> ahhh what to doooo


I vote for Option 3.

Check and see if there's plenty of those value sets left, and then decide based on how many are left.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I vote for Option 3.
> 
> Check and see if there's plenty of those value sets left, and then decide based on how many are left.


I checked! I'm not sure how many value sets they usually have since I rarely buy them. 

Bundle #1 (3 boxes) has 25 left

Bundle #2 (2 boxes) has 80 left

Bundle #3 (3 boxes) has 25 left 

Is that not a lot? I have never checked to see how many are left in stock for boxes before so I have no idea.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 14, 2014)

Mostly guessing, here:

25, I'm not sure, depends how quickly they're selling. I think 80 seems like plenty.

I'd check again in 30 minutes or an hour (really however often you feel like bothering). If the numbers aren't changing at all, wait. If the numbers change a little, wait as long as you feel comfortable.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Mostly guessing, here:
> 
> 25, I'm not sure, depends how quickly they're selling. I think 80 seems like plenty.
> 
> I'd check again in 30 minutes or an hour (really however often you feel like bothering). If the numbers aren't changing at all, wait. If the numbers change a little, wait as long as you feel comfortable.


I think I might do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm just wondering if the 3 box bundles don't sell as quickly so they have less of them to begin with? I'm not usually a big spender with memeboxes, I just buy them sporadically, so I rarely have checked what's left in stock so the numbers don't mean much to me at the moment. Like, I'm not sure how many of each bundle they normally stock so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I checked! I'm not sure how many value sets they usually have since I rarely buy them.
> 
> Bundle #1 (3 boxes) has 25 left
> 
> ...


I don't really check on value sets regularly, but I'd say that the sets of 25 will probably still be there IF they don't contain boxes that sell extremely well or have sold out yet. I would say just check and see how many are left before you go to bed, and then if you have time in the morning check then and place your order if you're worried about them selling out.

From what I have seen, in the past it often appeared as though they listed 100 each of the value sets.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't really check on value sets regularly, but I'd say that the sets of 25 will probably still be there IF they don't contain boxes that sell extremely well or have sold out yet. I would say just check and see how many are left before you go to bed, and then if you have time in the morning check then and place your order if you're worried about them selling out.
> 
> From what I have seen, in the past it often appeared as though they listed 100 each of the value sets.


Ok that's good to know! Thanks for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll take your advice and keep an eye on the numbers until I go to bed. If they don't change much/at all then I'll check again in the morning. If they're substantially lower then I'll pull the trigger and if they're the same I'll hold off and hope for the best lol

Man this is stressful! No wonder why I rarely make a big purchase, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Aren't you glad I read my receipts? Lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok that's good to know! Thanks for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'll take your advice and keep an eye on the numbers until I go to bed. If they don't change much/at all then I'll check again in the morning. If they're substantially lower then I'll pull the trigger and if they're the same I'll hold off and hope for the best lol
> 
> Man this is stressful! No wonder why I rarely make a big purchase, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, if you check before bed and only 1 or 2 sold, I'd say you're safe. You can always just have everything ready in your cart so it's set to checkout in the morning if you have to rush to work.

The value sets of 2 seem to sell pretty quickly when they're first released, so if they're not the newest value sets, they'll probably hang around for a bit. And the value sets of 3 definitely seem to slow down after the initial VIP release.

I know what you mean! But when I don't get VIP pricing on boxes, I try to save up and do one big purchase. And the affiliate discount, plus the new 20% off, makes a HUGE difference. Especially with the free shipping that's factored into the value sets.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think I might do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm just wondering if the 3 box bundles don't sell as quickly so they have less of them to begin with? I'm not usually a big spender with memeboxes, I just buy them sporadically, so I rarely have checked what's left in stock so the numbers don't mean much to me at the moment. Like, I'm not sure how many of each bundle they normally stock so I don't have anything to compare it to.


Same, that's just the method I've used when planning out my [very few] orders.


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 14, 2014)

Has anyone seen spoilers for My cute wishlist 3? The shipping date was 10th of October.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Has anyone seen spoilers for My cute wishlist 3? The shipping date was 10th of October.


Nothing yet because of today's holiday. There should be something tomorrow.


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Nothing yet because of today's holiday. There should be something tomorrow.


Thanks,  I forgot about holiday. I really would like to see if it is better than number 2.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Thanks,  I forgot about holiday. I really would like to see if it is better than number 2.


Ugh, yes, that second box was a disaster... I mean, the products themselves were fine, but the cute factor was majorly missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Ugh, yes, that second box was a disaster... I mean, the products themselves were fine, but the cute factor was majorly missing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the OMG and Cute Wishlist 2, and I've already bought 3 and 4.

And as much as I love the boxes...I definitely don't expect any "OMG" factor or for things to be all that cute in the Cute Wishlist.

Buying those boxes expecting such things, will always lead to disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I love the OMG and Cute Wishlist 2, and I've already bought 3 and 4.
> 
> And as much as I love the boxes...I definitely don't expect any "OMG" factor or for things to be all that cute in the Cute Wishlist.
> 
> Buying those boxes expecting such things, will always lead to disappointment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


? Is it so unreasonable to expect OMG in an OMG box or cute things in a Cute Wishlist box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> ? Is it so unreasonable to expect OMG in an OMG box or cute things in a Cute Wishlist box?


Memebox seems to think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I just received cute3. I will post spoilers on the spoiler thread later.

Edited


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I just received cute3. I have posted a pic on my Instagram if you want to see it. Later I will have more pics on my blog.


thanks!  Can you post the pics in the spoilers thread?   We aren't supposed to tell people to go to our blogs and stuff to see them, but post the photos and reviews in the spoilers thread.

it looks like



Spoiler



we got a lot of "girlie" cute stuff - no kawaii animals - and hope girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does not look exciting to me at all. And I think the



Spoiler



Hope Girl item is a repeat for me? Hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Does not look exciting to me at all. And I think the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is...I have 3 of them, and I can't get rid of them in trades/sales for the life of me! Haha

I...Really wish I had not purchased this Cute Wishlist. But at least it's more cutesy. Just...Not in the way I would have liked.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

It is creepy to me - not cute at all.   And yes, that looks like a repeat on that dreaded product.   I would not give this box to my nieces.  sigh.

and I did purchase cute wishlist 4 too.  I won't cancel it - I will hold out that they will do a real kawaii box but I WILL NEVER ORDER ANOTHER CUTE WISHLIST BOX AGAIN.   I think that the majority of this box is going to the trade list.  We shall see - there was no clear photos of the description cards, so I have no idea what those products are.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is creepy to me - not cute at all.   And yes, that looks like a repeat on that dreaded product.   I would not give this box to my nieces.  sigh.
> 
> and I did purchase cute wishlist 4 too.  I won't cancel it - I will hold out that they will do a real kawaii box but I WILL NEVER ORDER ANOTHER CUTE WISHLIST BOX AGAIN.   I think that the majority of this box is going to the trade list.  We shall see - there was no clear photos of the description cards, so I have no idea what those products are.


I ordered Cute Wishlist 4 and I'm hoping it's good (and either way, it's part of a value set so I can't cancel). 

I agree, I know some people are into dolls and such...But I'm not. And that box has picked rather eerily similar products in regards to what they think the "cute factor" is. Is it just me, or does it seem more like a themed box than a general cute box? 

I saw the little product list and there doesn't seem to be anything interesting at all. At least with the previous cute wishlist there was items I was interested in. 

I hope they take the "cute" down a notch for the next box, considering how this turned out.

Yikes. I just hope the OMG 3 is better.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

@cfisher  can you post the product list in a spoiler tag?  thanks


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is creepy to me - not cute at all.   And yes, that looks like a repeat on that dreaded product.   I would not give this box to my nieces.  sigh.
> 
> and I did purchase cute wishlist 4 too.  I won't cancel it - I will hold out that they will do a real kawaii box but I WILL NEVER ORDER ANOTHER CUTE WISHLIST BOX AGAIN.   I think that the majority of this box is going to the trade list.  We shall see - there was no clear photos of the description cards, so I have no idea what those products are.


Yes exactly. I can't tell for sure, but I think I prefer Cute 2 over this, because at least Cute 2 had good quality products for the most part. These look pretty junky.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh no! Is it really that bad? I don't look at spoilers because I find blogging about my first impressions is easier when I really don't know what's in the box.

I skipped the first and second cute but have ordered 3 and 4, although 3 won't arrive for a while because it was bundled with OMG and K-style. Is it crap because it's not cute or is it crap because contents aren't really desirable?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Oh no! Is it really that bad? I don't look at spoilers because I find blogging about my first impressions is easier when I really don't know what's in the box.
> 
> I skipped the first and second cute but have ordered 3 and 4, although 3 won't arrive for a while because it was bundled with OMG and K-style. Is it crap because it's not cute or is it crap because contents aren't really desirable?


It's hard to tell for sure from the photo, but it looks like general crap. A little more cute than 2, but creepy cute, and lower quality.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

@@biancardi Here, I copied it from Instagram.



Spoiler



"Yes its another Hope Girl Tinted Balm. Shara Shara Fairy's Make-up Synergy Sun Cream Spf 45. Ddung Family Foam Cleansing Cream. Shara Shara Kissinng Sugar Lip Scrub. Youngwoosa Oh! It's Lovely and Soft Cream. Tonymoly Red Cheeks Girl's Patch. Total value $101 (according to the card)."


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I' m not really happy with the cute3. Also a repeated item (have 3 of them) and nothing cute. I have also bought cute 4 . Will not cancel but it will be the last one I will buy. They really did well on the first one. But #2 and #3 are misses for me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's hard to tell for sure from the photo, but it looks like general crap. A little more cute than 2, but creepy cute, and lower quality.


Three items come from two different well established brands, but they're the cheaper items of course. And I happen to know that two of those products were in some MAJOR clearance sales on RoseRoseShop not that long ago. 

And I agree, everything screams cheap to me as well.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

I also have Cute 4 in a bundle, I will not buy another. Should have known after Cute 2 that these were just going to get worse.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I also have Cute 4 in a bundle, I will not buy another. Should have known after Cute 2 that these were just going to get worse.


For me, the value was still there in Cute 2. There were items I would use, and some I was really happy to receive. ..Even if the cute factor was missing.

But I don't see a single product here that REALLY interests me. Part of me just wants to see if I can just sell or trade the whole thing as is.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For me, the value was still there in Cute 2. There were items I would use, and some I was really happy to receive. ..Even if the cute factor was missing.
> 
> But I don't see a single product here that REALLY interests me. Part of me just wants to see if I can just sell or trade the whole thing as is.


Oh no I totally agree, Cute 2 wasn't the cute I was personally looking for, but it was useful and good quality for the most part. I feel the same about this one, I don't even want to open it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh no I totally agree, Cute 2 wasn't the cute I was personally looking for, but it was useful and good quality for the most part. I feel the same about this one, I don't even want to open it.


Yeah, the OMG ones lack "OMG" but tend to be good, unique products. And I was adjusting to the lack of cute factor after Cute 2.

But this stuff isn't even all that cute...And the quality isn't there for anything.

I'm scared to see the Cute 4 at the rate they're going!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's hard to tell for sure from the photo, but it looks like general crap. A little more cute than 2, but creepy cute, and lower quality.


Creepy cute is ok with me, I'm a bit weird like that but I will be disappointed if the value of the box is really low, I don't mind if the value is a little over what I paid but if it were under or breaking even I would probably be annoyed that I purchased it.

I find with the OMG boxes that for me personally the products aren't really OMG either _but_ they are a little different to the run of the mill stuff _and_ they tend to contain awesome products.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

This was my first time buying a Cute Wishlist, figured for sure it had to be better than the last one. Instead it looks like they just released their creepy Halloween box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

That is 'the creepy ass wishlist' not cute wishlist


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I see the sales drying up for the next Cute Wishlist release. 

Worst Memebox I've purchased thus far (and I have bought a LOT of boxes).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

I have had worse boxes but it is creepy. Worse box so far though, even if I didn't buy it, is the waxing box for obvious reasons


----------



## Fae (Oct 14, 2014)

Not happy with Cute 3! Going to cancel cute 4! It feels like it is getting worse! I think I will order tea tree instead! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Might get omg and dry and sensitive tomorrow


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I see the sales drying up for the next Cute Wishlist release.
> 
> Worst Memebox I've purchased thus far (and I have bought a LOT of boxes).


Agreed. I can honestly say if I didn't have Cute 4 bundled with three other boxes I wouldn't be keeping it.
ETA: I think they're going to see a lot of cancellations.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Agreed. I can honestly say if I didn't have Cute 4 bundled with three other boxes I wouldn't be keeping it.
> 
> ETA: I think they're going to see a lot of cancellations.


I think we bought the same bundle! Cute Wishlist+OMG+K Style+Dry and Sensitive, right?

I considered canceling it and just buying the OMG 4 and Dry and Sensitive Skin, but the difference because of all the savings in that order basically works out to me only paying an extra $20 for the K Style and Cute Wishlist.

....Though I still am tempted to cancel. 

Sadly for them, the Cute Wishlist 4 probably won't ship until AFTER the 5th one is released. So I really don't think it will sell well, but I sure hope the next one is a lot better.

(I wasn't here for the wax box thing, but I did hear about it....Now, if only they gave us a 10 point refund for this box!)


----------



## Fae (Oct 14, 2014)

I just sent my cancellation request to Memebox! I hope they will give me back my points soon!

I feel like they do much better with skincare boxes!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm glad I cancelled this box after seeing Cute 2. The only one I got was Cute 1 - which I really loved - and I'm not planning on getting any more as they seem to worsen. Didn't order Cute 4 as well.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank goodness someone released the spoilers this early.

But technically, it's still within the period where Memebox can deny cancellations. 

I hope they don't refuse to cancel orders, because I think they'll be getting a lot of requests.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought they were discussing cancelling four


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

So people are saying that it's creepy.. do you think maybe Memebox are having a bit of halloween fun? I'm so tempted to look but I mustn't! Just need to remind myself that it ships in a couple days and I have expedited!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Possibly but find it as scary as a jack in the box.... And I hate those


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This was my first time buying a Cute Wishlist, figured for sure it had to be better than the last one. Instead it looks like they just released their creepy Halloween box.


haha!! Yep.  Agree


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Possibly but find it as scary as a jack in the box.... And I hate those


hahahaha oh dear, the more I read the more excited I am about receiving it! I'll probably be the only weird who likes it!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> So people are saying that it's creepy.. do you think maybe Memebox are having a bit of halloween fun? I'm so tempted to look but I mustn't! Just need to remind myself that it ships in a couple days and I have expedited!


there is cute-creepy halloween stuff.  This isn't cute creepy. This is just disturbing to me on several levels, one of which is the blank eye stares of the "girls"


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I thought they were discussing cancelling four


Woops, I thought someone said they were going to try to cancel the value set that included Cute Wishlist 3.

I may just be half asleep. Sorry.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Np. Would be too late for three as went tomorrow


----------



## Fae (Oct 14, 2014)

They already sent out cute 3! So there is no way to cancel.... sadly....


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> there is cute-creepy halloween stuff.  This isn't cute creepy. This is just disturbing to me on several levels, one of which is the blank eye stares of the "girls"


I'm intrigued! I desperately want to look at the spoilers!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Fae said:


> They already sent out cute 3! So there is no way to cancel.... sadly....


The value sets haven't shipped out yet.

They have canceled boxes before with 24 hour notice, but they aren't obligated to, and it goes against their terms.

I still think some may try.


----------



## Fae (Oct 14, 2014)

On the site it states 4 days I think! I doubt they will!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Fae said:


> On the site it states 4 days I think! I doubt they will!


I know it states 4 days.

But they have allowed cancellations before within 24 hours.

They even approved my request to cancel the restock of Global #15, and that was within 24 hours, and was less than a week ago.

I was just saying I do think some people will email and ask. I never said that they would. Honestly, if not for the value set (and the fact I REALLY want the OMG 3) I probably would have tried.

That box is inexcusably bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I have posted the spoiler for Cute 3 on the superbox spoiler thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131816-superbox-discussion-spoilers/page-56?do=findComment&amp;comment=2309147


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I tried to track down the face cream, and I found something from the same brand (this is the only face cream by them that I could find). 

http://www.jykkorea.com/product/youngwoosa/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I tried to track down the face cream, and I found something from the same brand (this is the only face cream by them that I could find).
> 
> http://www.jykkorea.com/product/youngwoosa/


I think it is the same thing - http://www.youngwoosa.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&amp;goodsno=1

It looks like this is the only product they make.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it is the same thing - http://www.youngwoosa.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?&amp;goodsno=1
> 
> It looks like this is the only product they make.


Yeah, the name was different from what Memebox listed, but it's the only thing I could find.

So the Memebox value is listed as $47...And it's currently on sale on their official site for $12. ...How discouraging is it for them to be selling it on their official website for such a big discount (original price on their site is $30)

That packaging just does not seem enticing to me at all, to be honest. Especially as a high end face cream for adults.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 14, 2014)

Im SO disappointed. Again. I didnt cancel cute3 because i was positive that it will be good. I thought they HAVE TO make up for the disappointing cute2.

This is a lot worse. Cute2 wasnt cute, but i recieved products i can use and the value was there. This is just leftover crap. Hope girl again, really?

The only reason im not that mad is because i recieved the beauty splurge collab box yesterday and i love it, i got the lavender lipstick and the purple macaron. The insobeau cream is amazing too.

I just hope the omg3 will be good, the donkey mist spoiler didnt impress me..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

yep.  So far, out of the boxes shipped in Oct that I am getting, only the cafe box is enticing.  The yogurt, sleeping beauty, cute wishlist3  - so sad looking.

I hope they don't mess up the Jeju box, Just Gellin and Very Berry.  I hope those 3 are winners...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

I loved repunzel this month and global 15 which i got in this month


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep. So far, out of the boxes shipped in Oct that I am getting, only the cafe box is enticing. The yogurt, sleeping beauty, cute wishlist3 - so sad looking.
> 
> I hope they don't mess up the Jeju box, Just Gellin and Very Berry. I hope those 3 are winners...


The jeju box would be really difficult to mess up.

But i was thinking the Same with cute boxes, i mean there are tons of very cute (and cheap!) korean products... But now it seems like they use the word cute to get rid of all the letfover crap. Jeju sounds more serious though, i mean it doesnt seem to be a word to just sell the box i missed that one, but i hope they will restock it! My only concern is aloe Vera, i dont want more aloe products.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2014)

I will try the cream from cute wish list 3. It looks cheap. It is cheap. But I Kind of like the feeling of it on my hand. Smell is mhee. I am not getting any other boxes this month so I will have plenty of time to play with all the things I have gotten so far in my 33 memeboxes.

Really disappointed with this box. I hope the next will be better.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I loved repunzel this month and global 15 which i got in this month


haha - see I don't like hair products which is why I didn't care for global 15!  Global 15 was a good box (and in my review, I did state that),  but just not for me.

I don't have curly, dry and/or damaged hair.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I will try the cream from cute wish list 3. It looks cheap. It is cheap. But I Kind of like the feeling of it on my hand. Smell is mhee. I am not getting any other boxes this month so I will have plenty of time to play with all the things I have gotten so far in my 33 memeboxes.
> 
> Really disappointed with this box. I hope the next will be better.


I might use that as a neck cream.  When I get creams that I don't want to put on my face, I use it on my neck - lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I never mind getting more face creams, regardless of the dozens I already have.

If it's not good enough for the face, there's the neck. Or the body. 

And if it's truly horrible, there's always the feet.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 14, 2014)

Finally wrote to cancel Cute 4/K-style 4 bundle. That spoiler was all the push I needed -- I hope I get refunded quickly. Still hoping for some newly-made bundles around those November 26/28 ship dates. I even sent them a message a few days ago asking if they'd do it! I'm having some minor surgery this morning, and it would be *great* to come back to some new bundles, hint hint Memespies.


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

I always put face creams that I don't want to use on my face on my feet! Makes my feet nice and soft lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> I always put face creams that I don't want to use on my face on my feet! Makes my feet nice and soft lol


If I can't stand the smell, or it's something that really does not agree with my skin, I do the exact same thing! I will not risk irritating my legs or arms, but who cares what cream I slather onto my feet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> I always put face creams that I don't want to use on my face on my feet! Makes my feet nice and soft lol


I do the same thing!


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 14, 2014)

Cute wishlist 3 is not what I was hoping for. They should put products like this:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Cute wishlist 3 is not what I was hoping for. They should put products like this:
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


omg i saw that on instagram and it is so so cute


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Bompenzi Omg I did not realize those come with TINY SHOES :wub:   :wub: :wub:


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Cute wishlist 3 is not what I was hoping for. They should put products like this:
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Omg that's sooo cute! lol - The little shoes, that's darling. NOW THAT'S CUTE!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

The lip balms and hand creams from that line were just discontinued recently, sadly. I managed to grab one of the lip balms during a final sale for under $3, but they didn't have the hand cream in any of the scents I wanted. 

Does Memebox ever include Etude House products outside of the brand boxes?

If so, I bet they could grab some of those products for cheap. Sure would be nice for them to include cute products from a well known line in Cute Wishlist 4. 

Might help make up for this current *cough disastrous cough* cute wishlist box. 

(Hint, hint...Memespies)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

Cute wishlist 3 is the only one I bought and now I wish i hadn't bought it. I would have loved to receive that cute cream witht the shoes, now that is CUTE!


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@Bompenzi Omg I did not realize those come with TINY SHOES :wub: :wub: :wub:


Yes. You can take them off. I have 3 different types. Each has different smell and face and colours. Each cream has sentence like: dont worry . I'm with tou or dont give up. I cant remember exact words


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

I've already said my piece in the spoilers thread, but I will reiterate here for the main crowd that I'm in the (apparently very small) minority who likes MCW3. It's not kawaii; it's just a different type of cute - and they took that particular brand of cuteness and ran with it very, very far. It's great for those who like it, but understandably a bummer for those who don't. The value of the box is also not on par with the others.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've already said my piece in the spoilers thread, but I will reiterate here for the main crowd that I'm in the (apparently very small) minority who likes MCW3. It's not kawaii; it's just a different type of cute - and they took that particular brand of cuteness and ran with it very, very far. It's great for those who like it, but understandably a bummer for those who don't. The value of the box is also not on par with the others.


If they were quality products and the value was still there, I wouldn't have said a peep about it. And I think that's really a big part of why so many people are so disappointed in the box. It could be the most ridiculous packaging ever, but if the products were quality, I'd still be able to use them up and justify the cost of the box. 

And I think that the lack of variety is just absurd. It's definitely a bit of an acquired taste, which I expect many products to be, especially in this sort of box. But it just makes no sense to me for them to take this one theme and run with it. "Cute" is just so vague, you'd really think there'd be a great variety. And honestly, considering how popular the food stuffs and animals are with Korean skincare, they must have put some real effort into selecting only the doll theme stuff.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 14, 2014)

This might be a little off topic, but i recently found and ordered a product that seems to be similar to the 7seconds pads that many of you love, what do you think about this?

http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1394502653/

Mine is at incheon, im really looking forward trying it. I never tried the 7 seconds one though so i dont Know what to expect/what to compare it to.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> This might be a little off topic, but i recently found and ordered a product that seems to be similar to the 7seconds pads that many of you love, what do you think about this?
> 
> http://en.koreadepart.com/shop/item.php/1394502653/
> 
> Mine is at incheon, im really looking forward trying it. I never tried the 7 seconds one though so i dont Know what to expect/what to compare it to.


You are now my favorite person.  

I've gone through all of the peeling pads, but I've never used the 7 Seconds morning sheets (still hoping the show up in one of my upcoming best of boxes, otherwise I'm just going to buy some from Wishtrend).

Those ones look a LOT like the Neogen ones, which I have been wanting to try, but I can't find the Neogen ones for a reasonable price, they're always on sale in the $50 range.

$20? Um, YES. 

Excuse me...I need to hurry to checkout.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

I think everyone's concerns about the box are completely valid, @@cfisher - I tried to acknowledge them in my post above and I hope it was clear. I guess in a weird way I'm trying to add a small, positive ray of hope to the discussion for those who're avoiding the spoilers, but I don't want to sound like a cheerleader, either.

In summary: this box has legit problems! A lot of them! But it spoke to my sense of aesthetics, and I feel a little weird and lonely about it, ha ha.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> omg i saw that on instagram and it is so so cute


yes, that is VERY cute.


----------



## had706 (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I think everyone's concerns about the box are completely valid, @@cfisher - I tried to acknowledge them in my post above and I hope it was clear. I guess in a weird way I'm trying to add a small, positive ray of hope to the discussion for those who're avoiding the spoilers, but I don't want to sound like a cheerleader, either.
> 
> In summary: this box has legit problems! A lot of them! But it spoke to my sense of aesthetics, and I feel a little weird and lonely about it, ha ha.


Don't feel weird and lonely as I'm right there with you! I wonder if they have a team that curates each box of if they assign it to one person?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I think everyone's concerns about the box are completely valid, @@cfisher - I tried to acknowledge them in my post above and I hope it was clear. I guess in a weird way I'm trying to add a small, positive ray of hope to the discussion for those who're avoiding the spoilers, but I don't want to sound like a cheerleader, either.
> 
> In summary: this box has legit problems! A lot of them! But it spoke to my sense of aesthetics, and I feel a little weird and lonely about it, ha ha.


Oh, I really wasn't trying to sound as though I disagreed with you. And I think I forget sometimes that not everyone is going to look at those spoilers, woops! 

I honestly am glad that some people are happy with the packaging aspect of the products. And I definitely agree that some people will love the cute theme. And chances are, if they're happy with the packaging of one item, they'll feel the same about the rest. So there's a plus! 

I do think that some of those items could end up being the sorts of things people like to keep on their nightstand to cheer up their room a bit.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You are now my favorite person.
> 
> I've gone through all of the peeling pads, but I've never used the 7 Seconds morning sheets (still hoping the show up in one of my upcoming best of boxes, otherwise I'm just going to buy some from Wishtrend).
> 
> ...


They have the Neogen ones on sale right now also, the black caviar and gold are 28.00, think I'll grab some to compare to 7 seconds! Take my money!!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

had706 said:


> Don't feel weird and lonely as I'm right there with you! I wonder if they have a team that curates each box of if they assign it to one person?


Thank youuuuu! Ha ha &lt;3 I've wondered that same thing - some boxes are super duper themed (MCW3), while others are just allllll over the place (Sleeping Beauty) or miss the mark entirely (Waxing), and still others are perfectly balanced (MCW1). Maybe individual people take turns with the curation.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> They have the Neogen ones on sale right now also, the black caviar and gold are 28.00, think I'll grab some to compare to 7 seconds! Take my money!!


Oh. My. Goodness.

I've been keeping an eye on those for so long, I even used to check sites like GMarket.

Thank you for the heads up!

Gosh, Memebox is totally not getting all of my money this week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: It looks like not only are some things are on sale, but the Neogen prices have been dropped by a LOT. A facial mist I used to buy all the time for $14 has a regular price of $8, those pads have all been reduced in price by nearly half, and a bunch of other products I recognize as having prices that dropped $10+. Maybe KoreaDepart has some sort of deal with Neogen now, I can't even find this many of their products on sites like Gmarket.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think Cute 3 is as horribly, terribly bad as people are making it out to be, although maybe that's just me.

The Hope Girl infuriates me.

Everything else looks a little...odd, lol. 

I guess I wasn't expecting much after Cute 2. I realized they pushed an amazing box out for Cute 1 so they could sell off a bunch of sort-of-not-really cute stuff out and guarantee sales with the following Cute boxes. 

I feel like it was a bit dishonest, and it makes me feel kind of icky and I think I'm done buying cute boxes. Even if there's a good one in there somewhere, it's obvious that the vast majority of future boxes will not be what we anticipate or hope them to be. Such a shame. Cute 1 was truly one of the best boxes they ever released.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't think Cute 3 is as horribly, terribly bad as people are making it out to be, although maybe that's just me.


I don't think it is bad at all lol. In fact the packagings can very well qualify them into festive giftboxes. I'll save some. And yeah the Hope Girl (agaiN?!) is really pushing it. I was petitioning against repeats since back in June/July. This was what I meant by a repeated no-demand. I don't think it is a horrible product, but I just get sick of the leopard print already...it seems desperate and...sad. Really.. Sorry Memebox, but no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

very tempted to call it the SOD (scary odd doll) memebox


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I don't think it is bad at all lol. In fact the packagings can very well qualify them into festive giftboxes. I'll save some. And yeah the Hope Girl (agaiN?!) is really pushing it. I was petitioning against repeats since back in June/July. This was what I meant by a repeated no-demand. I don't think it is a horrible product, but I just get sick of the leopard print already...it seems desperate and...sad. Really.. Sorry Memebox, but no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly I like Hope Girl stuff. Most of the products I've gotten, anyway. I use the mascara regularly as well as the lipsticks, which are seriously amazing. Give me all the Hope Girl lipsticks!

Even the lip balm isn't that bad, really. I just think it's not only a heavily repeated brand, it's a repeated product, and this ain't no lucky box!!

Really dislike getting repeat products and I dislike even more when they partner with these brands and just shove them into every box to the point that we hate the brand and will never buy products from them again. Probably not what these companies are looking for when they get involved with Memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just think it's not only a heavily repeated brand, it's a repeated product, and this ain't no lucky box!!   Really dislike getting repeat products and I dislike even more when they partner with these brands and just shove them into every box to the point that we hate the brand and will never buy products from them again. Probably not what these companies are looking for when they get involved with Memebox.


I agree..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They aren't bad at all. Just not totally HG for me, and it seems excessive since it is in soooo many boxes and they even made a box for the brand! Durr.. 

I hope memespies read this and do something..probably...  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it is super difficult to reject free/cheap stuff from an enthusiastic company. They really need to move on and start packing in something new otherwise this could go downhill. I still love my memeboxes alot and it's value is bang for the buck so I will view it as a free gift.  



Jane George said:


> very tempted to call it the SOD (scary odd doll) memebox


Lol it looks like those chocolate figure foils we get for Christmas in eastern bohemia. Oh well..

edit vocab


----------



## tulosai (Oct 14, 2014)

Unlike many people here I am a fan of the packaging on the MCW3, though like others I wish the quality was a bit higher. I personally do like the doll theme and think it's cute, but I'm also obsessed with Matryoshka dolls so that probably plays into it.  I personally am glad I nabbed the box.

I do agree with @@MissJexie though that it's become clear they went all out on MCW1 just to guarantee sales on future MCW boxes, knowing they then could just put crap in them and they'd sell out anyway.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

@@tulosai awww i hope they don't mess with a girl's dream... They can sell princess, cute, pink or petit and we will be so sold every time!  :scared:  

Maybe in due time they should come up with an Innovative/ Creative/ Brainchild/ Packaged-to-Win box. I want all the crazy, pretty, drool-worthy and jaw-dropping packagings in South Korea. Bring it on! Wait, thats another idea for a blogpost.. lol

:laughno:  Just came back from school and am pretty tired. Brain is not wired properly atm.... *logs out*


----------



## Liv (Oct 14, 2014)

Happy I didn't get the Cute 3. As a child I liked some type of dolls but mostly I hate everything with creepy dolls on it. Yesterday I got a etsy order and the lady, who was very lovely actually, included a doll card - had to throw it away ASAP.

My Cafe box is SILL at customs... These people really hate me for sure! They literally open every order I make even if it is perfectly fine and within the regulations.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Unlike many people here I am a fan of the packaging on the MCW3, though like others I wish the quality was a bit higher. I personally do like the doll theme and think it's cute, but I'm also obsessed with Matryoshka dolls so that probably plays into it.  I personally am glad I nabbed the box.


I just want to say THANK YOU for spelling it correctly! I'm honestly so sick of people calling them "babushkas" over here. Babushka means granny, and those dolls look nothing like old ladies... Matryoshka comes from an old-fashioned proper name Matryona, which is way more appropriate, considering their folk outfits.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't think MCW 3 is entirely horrible but I also don't like one of the dolls and there are simply no products that would interest me at all. And there's the repeat item...


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 14, 2014)

I am pretty disappointed. I really liked the first one and joined Memebox for MCW#3 hoping it had similar items as the first one. When I saw the items in #2 I was disappointed but hoped Memebox would improve for #3. Alas, they did not.. The items are essentially cute. I think without the creepy doll sun cream it would resonate "cute". But from what everyone is saying, it doesn't seem like the value is there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Considering cancelling my order of MCW #4 but I want dry &amp; sensitive...


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh holy crap!  I just won a tub of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets for my review the other day!  I almost didn't even post a review, but I figured if so many people who hadn't ever tried the products were reviewing them, at least a few people who actually tried them should chime in with honest reviews!  I am soooo happy!  This totally makes up for a crappy start to my day!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Andi B Congratulations! I love it when the MUT ladies win Memethings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh holy crap!  I just won a tub of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets for my review the other day!  I almost didn't even post a review, but I figured if so many people who hadn't ever tried the products were reviewing them, at least a few people who actually tried them should chime in with honest reviews!  I am soooo happy!  This totally makes up for a crappy start to my day!


omg yessss!!! Seriously I was just thinking about how I am about halfway done with my THIRD container and I want to cry. Seriously they're the best things in the world and cut my morning skincare routine in half!

Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ughh I should have ordered the Very Berry Box



Spoiler


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ughh I should have ordered the Very Berry Box
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


ughhh I know it looks so nice!!! For some reason the Very Berry box just seems like it would have a bunch of pure smile masks and a berry flavored lip balm from Hope Girl lol...there's always those ones that get away from me and I have a feeling the berry box is going to be one of them!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Andi B Congrats! That is awesome!

For all you ladies that want the 7 seconds mask sheets, they are now in the MemeShop for $20.00 and free shipping


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ughhh I know it looks so nice!!! For some reason the Very Berry box just seems like it would have a bunch of pure smile masks and a berry flavored lip balm from Hope Girl lol...there's always those ones that get away from me and I have a feeling the berry box is going to be one of them!


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Hopefully they restock.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Elizavecca collagen jella pack from the mask box is similar to the Saint Peau collagen pudding sleeping pack from Cute Wishlist 2? I've been using the Saint Peau mask at night as a tag-team sleeping pack along with my beloved Lioele Waterdrop since my skin is super crazy dry lately. The products look very, very similar!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@Andi B Congrats! That is awesome!
> 
> For all you ladies that want the 7 seconds mask sheets, they are now in the MemeShop for $20.00 and free shipping


THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 

Welp, there goes my 31 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Seriously, watch them show up in Luckybox 11, Blogger's Choice and Empties.)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!
> 
> Welp, there goes my 31 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Seriously, watch them show up in Luckybox 11, Blogger's Choice and Empties.)


You are Welcome! I bought 2 even though I have never tried them but I trust you guys and your glowing reviews of this product.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder if they may put this: http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/new-arrivals/berry-vital-activating-eye-cream-p#.VD1Sxvl_tS0 into the berry box as well.

I guess I'm getting those 7seconds sheets as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit. I've just noticed - there's a whole line of those berry products!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I bought the Empties and the Blogger's Choice mostly for those 7 Seconds morning sheets.

I think I bought them both in value sets though, so I guess I can't cancel. Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone else feel like them putting them into the shop now and on sale means they are inevitably going to end up in at least one of the upcoming boxes?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I bought the Empties and the Blogger's Choice mostly for those 7 Seconds morning sheets.
> 
> I think I bought them both in value sets though, so I guess I can't cancel. Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does anyone else feel like them putting them into the shop now and on sale means they are inevitably going to end up in at least one of the upcoming boxes?


I bought bloggers choice so I would be happy if they are in there. At least if they do show up in other boxes, it means you will have more to use and won't have to ration them, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought bloggers choice so I would be happy if they are in there. At least if they do show up in other boxes, it means you will have more to use and won't have to ration them, LOL


Yeah, I'm buying two jars to be sure that I don't "hoard" them all.

I do hope they show up in other boxes, it definitely adds some guaranteed value!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 14, 2014)

I wonder how many bloggers were surveyed?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks so much @@OiiO, @@Theblondeangel, @@flushblush, @@crazysweet, @, @@rubymoon, @@ceredonia, @@cfisher, @, @@LoveSkinCare, and @@MissJexie! (and anyone else I may have missed!)

I literally used up my last 7 Seconds sheet the morning I wrote the review (and said so in my review), so I am so excited to get more!

Ugh...$20 and free shipping seriously tempts me to stock up!  I know they are probably going to show up in another box soon, but still....


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh holy crap!  I just won a tub of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets for my review the other day!  I almost didn't even post a review, but I figured if so many people who hadn't ever tried the products were reviewing them, at least a few people who actually tried them should chime in with honest reviews!  I am soooo happy!  This totally makes up for a crappy start to my day!


Party!!!!  I'm thrilled for you!  And totes jealous but since they're on sale in the Memeshop now, I'll go get my next can now to console myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit:  Thank you to whoever first noticed this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just got one for $13!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

I know we all have been noticing on our resent orders that they have been giving us a $5 off coupon code to use on a $40 order. My code is the same on each of the 3 recent orders I placed but 2 orders say it expires on 10/17 and todays order it says it expires on 10/21 so I guess now my code can be used longer now since I haven't used it yet. Interesting.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

The camel milk is also on sale for $20. I really want to try it.

....But I just know once I order it, it's going to show up in a box. 

But the sale will end by then, and these sorts of things always seem to never go back on sale.

Oh, the Memeshop dilemma. It gets me every time. 

ETA: The super adorable Ladykin snail creams are also back in the shop. I'm hoping this means they show up in a box. ....Snail 3, anyone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 14, 2014)

The 7 Seconds are 20.00 *AND* free shipping, can't pass it up, even though I just placed a KoreaDepart order for some tubs of the Caviar/Gold sheets this morning, bring it on, these things have changed my skin and I notice a difference when I stop using them!  Thank you Memebox for this awesome sale!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The 7 Seconds are 20.00 *AND* free shipping, can't pass it up, even though I just placed a KoreaDepart order for some tubs of the Caviar/Gold sheets this morning, bring it on, these things have changed my skin and I notice a difference when I stop using them!  Thank you Memebox for this awesome sale!


I just bought the $20 ones from KoreaDepart. I have the Lioele Soft and Gentle peeling pads. The Holika Holika apple peeling pads. The lemon Shara Shara peeling pads. The apple Apieu peeling pads. And a bunch of other individual peeling pads.

....But is that stopping me from grabbing a couple of these 7 Seconds ones? Absolutely not.

I'm justifying it with the fact that all my stuff has expiration dates for 1-3 years away.

I TOTALLY missed the free shipping thing. So I can use coupons AND get free shipping...On each one?!?!?! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

No wonder they're not giving out the VIP points to our accounts.

They must know we'll buy out all of their 7 seconds masks.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

my coupons don't work.  Oh well.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 14, 2014)

So with all the discussion about them, can someone tell me what these morning sheets do? All the fuss has made me want to try them haha!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 14, 2014)

I got a tub of the morning sheets. I've never tried them, but the way you guys rave about them I'm very excited! How have they helped your guys' skin?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

Ther are only 47 left of the 7 second morning sheets, so if you want them, you better hurry.

And no, I do not work for Memebox, LOL. I am just an enabler. Plus I know from reading on here how much these are loved and raved about


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Grabbed the 7 Seconds masks and the camel milk cream for $15 each.

This even makes up for Cute Wishlist 3.

Oh, Memebox. You always find a way to win me back over.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh holy crap!  I just won a tub of 7 Seconds Morning Sheets for my review the other day!  I almost didn't even post a review, but I figured if so many people who hadn't ever tried the products were reviewing them, at least a few people who actually tried them should chime in with honest reviews!  I am soooo happy!  This totally makes up for a crappy start to my day!


Looks like I'm getting a tub too. This 'sampling event' was odd though. Congrats!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 14, 2014)

Question:

If you cancel a box, how do they refund you? Is it to the original payment method or do they give you memepoints?

Thanks!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I find it odd that Memebox called this a Sampling event if they were going to give out products to people that have already tried them before. To me, the way they hyped it up was that it would be a chance for people to try items they had not gotten before. It was just odd all the way around though. Encouraging reviews for samples?! Anyway, congrats! Maybe I'll get to try them someday.


I sort of had the same thought...The whole thing was poorly advertised, it just brought on chaos to their site (and reviews) and encouraged people to spam items they had never tried. It really upset me to see tons of reviews from people who had never tried them. I really do hope that customer service did not approve the countless fake reviews and "reviews" on items people had never tried. 

However...I'd MUCH rather a regular Memeboxer win those contests, vs. one of the many people that wrote fake reviews acting as though the were familiar with the product (when they clearly were not). 

Does any of this contest (sorry, "sampling event") make sense? Nope. But if regular Memeboxers are actually getting an advantage for once, for writing real reviews of items they've purchased/tried from previous boxes, I'm happy with the end results.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Question:
> 
> If you cancel a box, how do they refund you? Is it to the original payment method or do they give you memepoints?
> 
> Thanks!


They've always refunded my money back to my credit card, and points (when used) are credit back to my account.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Question:
> 
> If you cancel a box, how do they refund you? Is it to the original payment method or do they give you memepoints?
> 
> Thanks!


I've always ordered through paypal and the refund goes through paypal too. No points.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 14, 2014)

Just cancelled Dry and Sensitive with CW4 and ordered Dry and Sensitive with OMG4 instead. Hope I made the right decision there! Also, I hope my cancellation goes through soon. I bet they are getting lots of CW4 cancellations to process right now though.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Just cancelled Dry and Sensitive with CW4 and ordered Dry and Sensitive with OMG4 instead. Hope I made the right decision there! Also, I hope my cancellation goes through soon. I bet they are getting lots of CW4 cancellations to process right now though.


I think the OMG boxes are a safe choice.

As long as you don't get your hopes up about weird and over the top products/ingredients.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 14, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare

Thanks for the heads up! I have wanted to try this for a long time, after reading rave reviews.

And uh I am lazy in the mornings so this will be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@LoveSkinCare
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I have wanted to try this for a long time, after reading rave reviews.
> 
> And uh I am lazy in the mornings so this will be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are welcome! I have been wanting to try them too so when I saw it I was like YES! And then I ran right over here to spread the news, LOL. I am happy everyone was able to get some. Now let's hope they ship them out quick. They still havn''t shipped my shop order I placed on 10/3.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

Wine &amp; Cheese was restocked, also another spoiler for it? I think, I know we were all wondering if this would be in the box



Spoiler


----------



## tulosai (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Wine &amp; Cheese was restocked, also another spoiler for it? I think, I know we were all wondering if this would be in the box
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Was it ever out of stock? Last I saw there were still over 100 left lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 14, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Was it ever out of stock? Last I saw there were still over 100 left lol.


I honestly have no idea, maybe it just shows as restocked on the front page because of the new spoiler. I assume that will be in the email today.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

Those 7 seconds sheet aren't 7 seconds coz as usual, I broke the rules and use them for longer. It is like a facial brush+ toner+ essence all in one...and the scent is very minimal. After the process, I would use my makeup booster/primer (Laily's from Memebox) followed by any BB cream/ foundation= *fab*. Whilst it is not a miraculous product, it is definitely one to get if you are lazy like me. I wake up like 20 minutes before my class and slap on whatever before leaving the house lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad it is only less than 2 dozen sheets. CRY.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm glad you all are finally getting that 7-seconds fix! I know you've all been craving it. Word to anyone who is thinking about buying these that they do contain ethanol, in case you are sensitive to that (as I am).

Now if only they could start selling my much-desired Nuganic sunblock... I will gladly blow an entire paycheque just to get myself a year's worth of that stuff, if it's not at the ridiculous $45 asking price the other sites have it as.


----------



## blinded (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra, just saw your special! Congrats on getting picked for that!

Totally bought the 7 seconds sheet so I can stop hoarding the ones I have. Anyone else notice the lip tint available for $5 with free shipping? That may be coming to me too.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh yay! Gwen finally gotten back to me stating I should get my VIP email soon. FINALLY..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

Got my mask box today. I got the horse oil sheet masks.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@Saffyra, just saw your special! Congrats on getting picked for that!
> 
> Totally bought the 7 seconds sheet so I can stop hoarding the ones I have. Anyone else notice the lip tint available for $5 with free shipping? That may be coming to me too.


Thank you!!!

If only the 7 second sheets were in the USA shop!  I weep that I could not pick those!  

Let me just say...  I know how CutiePie felt.  My pickings were slim....


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I grabbed a couple of the lip tints on another account. They look too neat so one will be a gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> If only the 7 second sheets were in the USA shop! I weep that I could not pick those!
> 
> Let me just say... I know how CutiePie felt. My pickings were slim....


Congrats!! I wonder why they don't let you go all out


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Congrats!! I wonder why they don't let you go all out


I was allowed to pick ten things only from the USA shop.  Then they picked the 5 they had enough stock of.  So, they are all good products but not necessarily my TOPFIVEOMGHOLYGRAIL etc, etc.  I didn't know they were going to market it like that either.  My main goal (since I originally didn't even know WHY I was being allowed to pick ten products) was to provide a well rounded group of products.  I thought they were being sold as a set.  So I tried to chose things that I liked, were affordable for everybody and yet also had ingredients I like to have in my own personal regimen.

It was... an interesting process.  If you can call it process.  It was typically Memebox.  But it makes Cutiepies comments during her video about what was supposed to be "her" box, make SO much sense.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra it sounds like a fun process, but I can see how it could be frustrating, I look forward to seeing how it all comes together for you


----------



## veritazy (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra it was well-done despite the limitations though! I would have done the same given the same circumstances.  :smilehappyyes:  Too bad there isn't much to choose from. But this is a new event and something to look forward to. At least it seems they are listening!  :wizard:


----------



## wadedl (Oct 14, 2014)

I ordered Wine and Cheese today. I was considering a much pricier face mask but the Korean skin care I have tried has been exceptional.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 14, 2014)

@Saffyra- Congrats on your special Memeshop picks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loved what you said about CutiePie's box and it has made me look at it in a whole new light-- with more appreciation that she might not have had much say in it at all even if she was dying to pick her own products.

Next, I made a cranky ( as in tired and sleepy) comment about some Instagram pics which went up wihen we got the scoldy VIP email. I think there are a few extremely pushy " sales girls" on Instagram and they would post photos of themselves wearing the bust masks if they could get away with it. You all know who I'm talking about if you skim over IG Memepics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was wrong to add the word " bloggers" in the same sentence as " Instagram" over-zealous Meme-sellers, and I'm sorry. It was not a deliberate thing- I was very sleepy and also I don't post to IG, so it all blends together for me sometimes. 

Next, I want to laugh and cry about the Memebox spoilers. SO happy I'm getting Wine and Cheese and Very Berry but OMG, MCW3 and MCW4 are in huge bundles that I don't want to cancel. But I definitely do not want MCW3 now. It''s like a child's play box. Chalk it up to another Meme- learning experience and go on, I guess. LOL.

My new cleaning lady retrieved my brand new Elizavecca collagen boxed jar out of the corner where it landed when I was aiming for the trash can and put it on my vanity so I took it as a sign that I should try it. It's a good product and I know that to be immersed in K- beauty means I need to get over my squeamishness about jiggly things and slimy things.. I'm working on it, and doing well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mostly, I still miss my mother so much and little things become large things so easily. I'm sorry, again. I'm SO controlled and act with perfect manners and responses in my day to day life. It seems like things " come to the surface" only when I'm alone at night. Maybe that's why I'm asking you all to forgive me during the daytime- when I'm totally "the old me",

Love you all and our shared Meme addiction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

My memeshop purhchase just came this morning! I love the LJH bundle wasnt expecting to get a 10 pack sheet mask tho so that was a lovely surprise! 

I wanna try the 7 seconds morning sheet is that really good? Can I use it even if I have oily skin?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm horrible.  My Mask box (and another RM package) is out for delivery, so I'm trying my signed pink sticky note "please deliver (tracking #) and (tracking #)" trick again.  This time I put it on the side that opens to the mail carrier.  I don't have high hopes but I'm still crazy enough to try it!! hahaha

I'll try and do like someone else on here, see if I can get some blank pink "missed delivery" slips so I can put them in my box when I know something is out for delivery.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm horrible.  My Mask box (and another RM package) is out for delivery, so I'm trying my signed pink sticky note "please deliver (tracking #) and (tracking #)" trick again.  This time I put it on the side that opens to the mail carrier.  I don't have high hopes but I'm still crazy enough to try it!! hahaha
> 
> I'll try and do like someone else on here, see if I can get some blank pink "missed delivery" slips so I can put them in my box when I know something is out for delivery.


I am going to see if I can get a stack from my mailman the next time I see him.  That would be SO much easier!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I've already said my piece in the spoilers thread, but I will reiterate here for the main crowd that I'm in the (apparently very small) minority who likes MCW3. It's not kawaii; it's just a different type of cute - and they took that particular brand of cuteness and ran with it very, very far. It's great for those who like it, but understandably a bummer for those who don't. The value of the box is also not on par with the others.


I hope I didn't insult anyone that's into dolls or cute stuff, it's just not my thing. I purchased the box solely to add something (actually) cute into holiday gift bags/baskets for friends and family. But if it wasn't 'cute' I had at least hoped it would be quality product that I would use myself. My skin is sensitive so I need to be a little particular. And like a couple others here, or maybe just @@MissJexie, the Hope Girl doesn't bother me because I don't buy makeup boxes so that's actually cute and usable for myself or a gift bag. So honestly it just didn't suit my needs but I can totally understand how others might like it.
Edited: See below...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm horrible.  My Mask box (and another RM package) is out for delivery, so I'm trying my signed pink sticky note "please deliver (tracking #) and (tracking #)" trick again.  This time I put it on the side that opens to the mail carrier.  I don't have high hopes but I'm still crazy enough to try it!! hahaha
> 
> I'll try and do like someone else on here, see if I can get some blank pink "missed delivery" slips so I can put them in my box when I know something is out for delivery.





Saffyra said:


> I am going to see if I can get a stack from my mailman the next time I see him.  That would be SO much easier!!



I got a huge stack last week - my postman had one in his truck with my siggy on it, and he used it to scan in my boxes, when I left a little note for him to leave them.   However, as sometimes other drivers do his route, they refused to leave the boxes so I got the pink cards.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got my mask box today. I got the horse oil sheet masks.


WOW! I think you're the first on our thread to receive them. Are you going to try them or are you totally against the horse oil thing? You can PM if you want since we're not supposed to talk about it here any longer, it caused such a ruckus last time. LOL


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I didn't mean to insult anyone that's into dolls or cute stuff, it's just not my thing. I purchased the box solely to add something (actually) cute into holiday gift bags/baskets for friends and family. But if it wasn't 'cute' I had at least hoped it would be quality product that I would use myself. My skin is sensitive so I need to be a little particular. And like a couple others here, or maybe just @@MissJexie, the Hope Girl doesn't bother me because I don't buy makeup boxes so that's actually cute and usable for myself or a gift bag. So honestly it just didn't suit my needs but I can totally understand how others might like it.


Eek, I wasn't insulted at all and I hope I didn't come off as angry or anything - far from it. Rereading my post though, I think it sounds weirdly aggressive, which isn't what I was going for at all; I'm sorry. I was just trying to pipe up and offer a different viewpoint, but I'm not the best writer.

Edited for clarity.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'll try and do like someone else on here, see if I can get some blank pink "missed delivery" slips so I can put them in my box when I know something is out for delivery.


That's me! I've received three boxes so far using this new method. Works like a charm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

Try and leave the mail man some cookies or something like a fruit together with the note it might help. I have a mail man friend where I used to live I always give him food and he makes sure all my mail is safe!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm *thisclose* to getting another jar of the 7 seconds sheets.  With the free shipping and a $5 off coupon on a little used account it's so hard to resist.  I think I'll just do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Eek, I wasn't insulted at all and I hope I didn't come off as angry or anything - far from it. Rereading my post though, I think it sounds weirdly aggressive, which isn't what I was going for at all; I'm sorry. I was just trying to pipe up and offer a different viewpoint, but I'm not the best writer.
> 
> Edited for clarity.


Absolutely not, I probably could have worded that a little better by saying "I hope I didn't offend anyone"....but my 10+ hour work day has literally fried my brain and it's begging to be numbed by wine.I tend to be a bit sarcastic and honestly, I don't think I've ever read a single post of yours I found to be even the tiniest bit aggressive. It's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

I have loved boxes that others have loathed, so I totally understand, flushblush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi! I am just gonna ask if how do you use the LJH tea tree essence and Vita propolis do you use them together of separate?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Hi! I am just gonna ask if how do you use the LJH tea tree essence and Vita propolis do you use them together of separate?


I recommend going toner -&gt; essence -&gt; moisturizer of some sort with a drop or two of propolis mixed in

The stuff is a liquid gold moisture bomb and a lot of people have hated it when they tried to apply it on its own, but loved it mixed into a cream or lotion.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 14, 2014)

@GirlieGirlNext, I made a cranky ( as in tired and sleepy) comment about some Instagram pics which went up wihen we got the scoldy VIP email. I think there are a few extremely pushy " sales girls" on Instagram and they would post photos of themselves wearing the bust masks if they could get away with it. You all know who I'm talking about if you skim over IG Memepics. I was wrong to add the word " bloggers" in the same sentence as " Instagram" over-zealous Meme-sellers, and I'm sorry. It was not a deliberate thing- I was very sleepy and also I don't post to IG, so it all blends together for me sometimes.

Wow talk about single me out well I suggest you get your facts right . I don't hard sell I post one post affiliate first thing am . I then go to work . The reason for posting the bust masks was oh yes previous week conversations of laughing over the masks in a previous box in chit chat over on this forum and on Facebook I yes I decided to try them out and yes I did get results . No I don't make money out of selling memeboxes like you obviously think I do .yes I do post pics of my boxes on Instagram . Shoot me now . Something that was funny at the time as there had been chat on it and I decided to try it out and post . Why do you always have to pick fault and be nasty when you pop in here it's not the first time . And to be fair as you rudely called us nuts last night what ever . If you can't get over it and have a laugh life must be so boring . Oh and no I don't hard sell like others do on Facebook and Instagram one post a day and I just blog about my boxes . To be honest you clearly have the problem not the rest of us and I'm fed up of you saying stuff then back tracking and I really think I may just walk away from this forum . Don't worry though as you say you don't use Instagram so clearly you lie to of seen my pic on there to be moaning so much . Sorry for the rant but it's boobs it's a mask it's a review it a big wide world out there .


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I recommend going toner -&gt; essence -&gt; moisturizer of some sort with a drop or two of propolis mixed in
> 
> The stuff is a liquid gold moisture bomb and a lot of people have hated it when they tried to apply it on its own, but loved it mixed into a cream or lotion.


Propolis creates a barrier, right, so that's why you want to make sure it goes in the last product you use?  Am I remembering this correctly?  I've been using it last as part of my moisturizer and much prefer it to an oil based cream (oil also creates a barrier) just because it's SO much lighter than an oil based moisturizer.   It's been perfect for summer and I'm curious to see how my skin feels over the winter.  I'll have to do some testing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 14, 2014)

Is anyone is expecting to receive OMG 3 soon?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you @@Saffyra and @ for the advice I will do that!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Propolis creates a barrier, right, so you want to make sure it goes in the last product you use.  Am I remembering this correctly?  I've always used it last as part of my moisturizer and much prefer it to an oil based cream (oil also creates a barrier) just because it's SO much lighter than an oil based moisturizer.   It's been perfect for summer and I'm curious to see how my skin feels over the winter.  I'll have to do some testing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm always a little fuzzy on exactly what the difference is between moisture stuff, so I really liked this new post on the different types of moisture from the new Skincare Addiction blog. According to COSDNA propolis is a emollient. From the post: "Emollients soften and smooth skin by filling in gaps between skin cells, making the skin more supple. Some people consider these the only “true” moisturizers, which is untrue, since they’re the type of moisturizer that least affects the water content of skin!" This is why the essence before the propolis makes sense--the essence delivers the water, the propolis smooths the gaps between cells, and any oil in your cream will create an occlusive barrier and lock the water-based moisture in. I feel hydrated already.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Is anyone is expecting to receive OMG 3 soon?


YEAH! Although some of the Cute items were sort of OMG to me so...umm...I'm so scared, I must confess!!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

Since I'm here and I feel a storm may be brewing on this thread, I just want to say this:

If you have an issue with someone(s) on this thread, please sent them a private message and work out your issues there away from public forum. It's uncomfortable for the rest of the members here to read, and it can very quickly get out of hand.

It's not uncommon to see people being underhandedly rude, or people retaliating due to the rudeness, but please, let's all try to be adults here. 

I hope no one decides to leave MUT because of a personal issue with another member. We're all friends here, especially in the Meme-thread. 

*group hugs and all that good stuff*


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm always a little fuzzy on exactly what the difference is between moisture stuff, so I really liked this new post on the different types of moisture from the new Skincare Addiction blog. According to COSDNA propolis is a emollient. From the post: "Emollients soften and smooth skin by filling in gaps between skin cells, making the skin more supple. Some people consider these the only “true” moisturizers, which is untrue, since they’re the type of moisturizer that least affects the water content of skin!" This is why the essence before the propolis makes sense--the essence delivers the water, the propolis smooths the gaps between cells, and any oil in your cream will create an occlusive barrier and lock the water-based moisture in. I feel hydrated already.


You are so COOL!  B)  I wish I become awesome bloggers like you ladies! Still on baby steps towards blogging here. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 14, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @GirlieGirlNext, I made a cranky ( as in tired and sleepy) comment about some Instagram pics which went up wihen we got the scoldy VIP email. I think there are a few extremely pushy " sales girls" on Instagram and they would post photos of themselves wearing the bust masks if they could get away with it. You all know who I'm talking about if you skim over IG Memepics. I was wrong to add the word " bloggers" in the same sentence as " Instagram" over-zealous Meme-sellers, and I'm sorry. It was not a deliberate thing- I was very sleepy and also I don't post to IG, so it all blends together for me sometimes.
> 
> Wow talk about single me out well I suggest you get your facts right . I don't hard sell I post one post affiliate first thing am . I then go to work . The reason for posting the bust masks was oh yes previous week conversations of laughing over the masks in a previous box in chit chat over on this forum and on Facebook I yes I decided to try them out and yes I did get results . No I don't make money out of selling memeboxes like you obviously think I do .yes I do post pics of my boxes on Instagram . Shoot me now . Something that was funny at the time as there had been chat on it and I decided to try it out and post . Why do you always have to pick fault and be nasty when you pop in here it's not the first time . And to be fair as you rudely called us nuts last night what ever . If you can't get over it and have a laugh life must be so boring . Oh and no I don't hard sell like others do on Facebook and Instagram one post a day and I just blog about my boxes . To be honest you clearly have the problem not the rest of us and I'm fed up of you saying stuff then back tracking and I really think I may just walk away from this forum . Don't worry though as you say you don't use Instagram so clearly you lie to of seen my pic on there to be moaning so much . Sorry for the rant but it's boobs it's a mask it's a review it a big wide world out there .


I've got to agree with Lorna here, it's just boobs. When did we all become prudes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hflo (Oct 14, 2014)

I got my Memebox Yogurt Box last Friday and liked most of the items, but don't know how often to use the face masks (sheet mask) or the strawberry yogurt mask (cream-like, wash off) the info card doesn't include that information. Love, love, love the Rappol calming cream. Isn't yogurt supposed to be a calming thing? Any advice? I'm starting to believe I will get addicted to the Memebox skin care.


----------



## maii (Oct 14, 2014)

All the Ariul masks on sale currently are super cute, I hope they come up in future boxes.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm horrible.  My Mask box (and another RM package) is out for delivery, so I'm trying my signed pink sticky note "please deliver (tracking #) and (tracking #)" trick again.  This time I put it on the side that opens to the mail carrier.  I don't have high hopes but I'm still crazy enough to try it!! hahaha


It worked it worked!  Hot damn, it worked!  Got my Mask 5 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very excited that I got the "Honey" mask set!  Now about these other products.. anyone used them yet?  (Besides the boobie mask, I'm not sure I want to deflate haha)


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

Memebox empties of Thumbs Up? what do you ladies think?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Memebox empties of Thumbs Up? what do you ladies think?


soooo hard!!!  I would say Thumbs Up but only because I know what I put down to be in the box.  And because I got the Empties already. 

I say whichever one comes in a Value Set with another box you sort of want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep.  I'm a biiiiiig help.... &gt;.&lt;


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

Also I just cracked open the hand cream from MCW2.  I actually enjoy the scent!  From the packaging I thought it would be totally floral and/or old lady, but it smells like a product i'm already using (I'll have to think on that one...) and I really like it!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> It worked it worked!  Hot damn, it worked!  Got my Mask 5 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very excited that I got the "Honey" mask set!  Now about these other products.. anyone used them yet?  (Besides the boobie mask, I'm not sure I want to deflate haha)


Yaaaay! I caught my postal lady just before she drove off today, which was a major coup because I never ever see her. I got the Yuzu (citron) masks; very pleased. I'm still debating on whether to try the infamous bust mask, myself. I don't have a lot of bust to gamble with!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> Memebox empties of Thumbs Up? what do you ladies think?


I put the SAME things for my Empties choices that I did for my Blogger survey for the thumbs up box.

However Thumbs Up was just for bloggers to suggest items for, and Empties had all kinds of crazy people commenting on facebook LOL, so while both could be great boxes, I'd have to go with thumbs up!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm always a little fuzzy on exactly what the difference is between moisture stuff, so I really liked this new post on the different types of moisture from the new Skincare Addiction blog. According to COSDNA propolis is a emollient. From the post: "Emollients soften and smooth skin by filling in gaps between skin cells, making the skin more supple. Some people consider these the only “true” moisturizers, which is untrue, since they’re the type of moisturizer that least affects the water content of skin!" This is why the essence before the propolis makes sense--the essence delivers the water, the propolis smooths the gaps between cells, and any oil in your cream will create an occlusive barrier and lock the water-based moisture in. I feel hydrated already.


Oh that post is amazing!  Now I know that I love humectants!  Maybe I'm thinking beeswax as a barrier (occlusive!).  But propolis has beeswax in it and is used to seal off hive cells to protect them from contaminations (barriers, yay!) and also to sterilize incoming bees (probably excellent for acne prone skin!) so maybe it has both properties of an emollient and a occlusive barrier?  One more reason to love it, I'll say!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, tomorrow is new box release, what is everyone hoping to see released?

I really don't know what I want to see as I really do not need anymore boxes. I bought 9 already this month for a total of 33 since July 26th. I think I need to join the addiction thread, LOL


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 14, 2014)

I am hoping for Refferal Only Deals for affiliates. I want some extra memepoints! LOL


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 14, 2014)

I just received my Halloween box (which I know you've all seen but I don't check spoilers on boxes I'm due to receive) and I feel like the contents match the description but I didn't actually expect them too hahahahaha.
 
I'm ok with the contents, I've always wanted to try a



Spoiler



lip tattoo


but I feel like the other contents are so targeted that they wouldn't be loved by many. I'm just glad I have a special interest in SPFX so I will be able to use everything hahaha


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 14, 2014)

I got home just as the mail man drove through, so I was able to sign for my mask box. I got the pearl sheet masks which I'm excited about.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 14, 2014)

I really wish Memebox could get more Skinfood products for upcoming boxes. I just got the Strawberry Sugar Scrub and I am in LOVE! I will *try* not to eat it! My face is seriously so smooth right now. Please Memebox, do a Skinfood box!


----------



## seachange (Oct 14, 2014)

Couldn't resist and bought the 7 seconds morning sheets everyone is raving about them here! Now the long wait to get them.

Also, got my mask box, very happy that got the Honey sheet masks.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

Was going to buy the 7 second masks, but got tickets see Dave Chappelle instead.  Oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 14, 2014)

seachange said:


> Couldn't resist and bought the 7 seconds morning sheets everyone is raving about them here! Now the long wait to get them.
> 
> Also, got my mask box, very happy that got the Honey sheet masks.


I bought some sheet masks separately, and when I used the honey one I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.  Enjoy!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm really excited that I got honey, too!  Out of all of the choices, that would've been the one I would purchase if I saw them in a store.


----------



## seachange (Oct 14, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I bought some sheet masks separately, and when I used the honey one I thought I'd died and gone to heaven.  Enjoy!


Really! now can't wait to try them, I was simply happy I didn't get the horse oil or placenta ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 14, 2014)

My husband told me that he thinks I "have a bit of a problem" because I have so many skin care products. No, the problem is that he refuses to give in and let me use them on him.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I really wish Memebox could get more Skinfood products for upcoming boxes. I just got the Strawberry Sugar Scrub and I am in LOVE! I will *try* not to eat it! My face is seriously so smooth right now. Please Memebox, do a Skinfood box!


I went to Skinfood this weekend and proceeded to make a series of the worst shopping decisions in history (leading to the free gifting of a giant monogrammed towel) because SKINFOOD! Seriously, it's such a good brand. I'm really impressed by their...[i had to look at photos lol] Fruit Drink nail polish. It's jelly-like and one test coat alone was enough to look really nice and _done_. It has stayed in place well despite my nail violence. It was $6, which I resisted, but I'm getting it the next time I go.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Wine &amp; Cheese was restocked, also another spoiler for it? I think, I know we were all wondering if this would be in the box
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler



When I saw that in the shop I was convinced it would be in the box. Apparently it's made by the Ladykin company. I saw that the Mangchee line also has hand cream, so I'm just glad that wasn't the one in the box. 

I even bought a second Wine and Cheese in case they alternated between the cream and the mask in the boxes.

Mango and Quark is apparently the main ingredients. i'm intrigued.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 14, 2014)

I keep reading it as Man Cheese though (like someone else said on instagram, Lorna maybe??)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

@@Saffyra Congratulations! I'm sort of amazed that they picked one person to do the USA Exclusives with since it's not some silly Youtube star. I really think that's great, and I hope this means they'll start using some of the bloggers to do collabs with. 

@@flushblush I don't think you came off angry, but I completely understand. I think I came off as being judgmental about dolls, and people that like dolls. Honestly, I just think there are so many better options, even doll like ones. I mean, even Shara Shara has some doll bottle body mists and some other doll products that don't look so...Tacky and cheap. And I think a lot of us would prefer that over more sunscreen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Lorna ljblog I honestly don't check Instagram much, but I have seen at least one person that seems to spam it with countless photos and always has their affiliate link featured heavily. I could be mistaken, but I think GirlyGirlie may have been speaking about someone else. Especially since her comment said something about how the would do bust mask photos if they could.

I apologize if I'm mistaken. But I think I speak for all of us when I say...I really hope you don't consider leaving MUT.


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 14, 2014)

So, has anyone here tried the It's Skin Power 10 Effector things? Since they are on sale I am sooooo tempted to throw a few into my cart and checkout before I think too hard about it!

ETA: Oh, just realized that's part of your sale, @Saffrya ! Such an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So, has anyone here tried the It's Skin Power 10 Effector things? Since they are on sale I am sooooo tempted to throw a few into my cart and checkout before I think too hard about it!
> 
> ETA: Oh, just realized that's part of your sale, @Saffrya ! Such an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have several of them, they're constantly on sale on the Korean skincare sites for around $5-$7. They are actually pretty good, especially for their price point. They're made so that you can mix and match them for your different skin needs. Since they're constantly on sale (and I have sooo many ampoules) I even add them to lotions and body butter, and I can definitely say they make a difference.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So, has anyone here tried the It's Skin Power 10 Effector things? Since they are on sale I am sooooo tempted to throw a few into my cart and checkout before I think too hard about it!
> 
> ETA: Oh, just realized that's part of your sale, @Saffrya ! Such an enabler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you do, get the SYN AKE one and tell me what you think!

So tempted by that one.  I really do like the formulation, though.  No stickiness is key with me and the Vitamin E one performs perfectly.  Also, super easy to dropper some into my thicker creams to lighten them up a bit while adding some antioxidant goodness.

/enabling

I might have to just get the SYN AKE one.  Snake venom, yo!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If you do, get the SYN AKE one and tell me what you think!
> 
> So tempted by that one.  I really do like the formulation, though.  No stickiness is key with me and the Vitamin E one performs perfectly.  Also, super easy to dropper some into my thicker creams to lighten them up a bit while adding some antioxidant goodness.
> 
> ...


I saw a line of "Viper Venom" products on one of the Korean skincare sites the other day, and my mind immediately went to "PLEASE be real venom. ...Please be in an upcoming Memebox."

It was just Synake. But it really got my hopes up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra Congratulations! I'm sort of amazed that they picked one person to do the USA Exclusives with since it's not some silly Youtube star. I really think that's great, and I hope this means they'll start using some of the bloggers to do collabs with.
> 
> @@flushblush I don't think you came off angry, but I completely understand. I think I came off as being judgmental about dolls, and people that like dolls. Honestly, I just think there are so many better options, even doll like ones. I mean, even Shara Shara has some doll bottle body mists and some other doll products that don't look so...Tacky and cheap. And I think a lot of us would prefer that over more sunscreen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


OMG, no, it was no one from MUT. 

Not even remotely close as you are all my friends. 

I had forgotten that there was joking or comments here about the bust thing, as there certainly weren't photos..

I was using an example of self- promotion via a semi-nude IG photo.. It was a hypothetical about the lengths some of the photos anyone can find on IG go to ( unrelated to Memebox but as an example of using sexualized photos  to sell things).  Nothing about any MUT poster.

I am totally blindsided this was perceived so wrongly, and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## seachange (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats Saffyra, it was on your blog where I first found out about memebox, wish other bloggers here to be given similar chances, especially for boxes..

It took me a while to match people with blogs here...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> OMG, no, it was no one from MUT.
> 
> Not even remotely close as you are all my friends.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think you did just fix it. 

Lorna posted photos of her with the bust mask because it apparently worked....Too well, at that. I figured you probably weren't here during that whole thing, and your comment didn't sound like it was directed at Lorna, or anyone on here specifically. 

Honestly, I'm a huge prude, I'll admit it. I didn't check Lorna's photo that she posted, but I don't care that she posted those photos, because of the reason she posted them. Had someone posted topless photos with the bust mask and a bunch of affiliate links and such, and it was all about shocking people and getting attention...That would have really annoyed me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

I did purchase the synake ampoule because I am obsessed with venom stuff.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I think you did just fix it.
> 
> Lorna posted photos of her with the bust mask because it apparently worked....Too well, at that. I figured you probably weren't here during that whole thing, and your comment didn't sound like it was directed at Lorna, or anyone on here specifically.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a huge prude, I'll admit it. I didn't check Lorna's photo that she posted, but I don't care that she posted those photos, because of the reason she posted them. Had someone posted topless photos with the bust mask and a bunch of affiliate links and such, and it was all about shocking people and getting attention...That would have really annoyed me.


I had no idea that anyone posted photos of anything, I promise, I didn't know.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I had no idea that anyone posted photos of anything, I promise, I didn't know.


"I think there are a few extremely pushy " sales girls" on Instagram and they would post photos of themselves wearing the bust masks if they could get away with it."

I assumed as much because of how you worded it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

On a Memenote...Is anyone else shocked they put a $5 item up with free shipping, considering the fact that whenever that happened with USA Exclusives those items were bought out with $5 coupons?

On another Memenote...I really hope we have some great releases tonight.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

seachange said:


> Congrats Saffyra, it was on your blog where I first found out about memebox, wish other bloggers here to be given similar chances, especially for boxes..
> 
> It took me a while to match people with blogs here...


Thank you!  As you can see I'm always happy to enable anyone into getting a Memebox or two.  Or fourteen.


----------



## blinded (Oct 14, 2014)

I need to avoid more boxes. At least for the rest of the week. So of course tomorrow's boxes will be amazing. They'll release a Skinfood box because that's the one box that would make me cancel something I've already ordered. I hope it's lots of boxes for oily skin or makeup themed. 

Aren't there supposed to be 3 collab boxes this month? Maybe I'll catch a break and those will be the focus of the rest of the month.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> I need to avoid more boxes. At least for the rest of the week. So of course tomorrow's boxes will be amazing. They'll release a Skinfood box because that's the one box that would make me cancel something I've already ordered. I hope it's lots of boxes for oily skin or makeup themed.
> 
> Aren't there supposed to be 3 collab boxes this month? Maybe I'll catch a break and those will be the focus of the rest of the month.


Hahah. I always WANT great boxes, but at the same time I'm relieved when there's nothing that interests me. 

I love Skinfood. But I just feel like if Memebox did a branded box with them, there'd be little value in it. The branded boxes just seem so...Meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, it did say this month will be "epic" because of 3 collaborations. I wonder what the other 2 will be. 

Oh, wait. CutiePie3 is due this month. Yikes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

Since I've been waiting since last night to do a mega-purchase, I'm hoping for 3 excellent boxes so I can buy a bundle! That 20% off coupon is burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2014)

hmmmm...I want a venom box!!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 14, 2014)

Bee venom, Snake venom...  Maybe stick some Elizavecca spider product in there... Call it the Scary Monster Memebox or something.

I would be so on that!


----------



## blinded (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah. I always WANT great boxes, but at the same time I'm relieved when there's nothing that interests me.
> 
> I love Skinfood. But I just feel like if Memebox did a branded box with them, there'd be little value in it. The branded boxes just seem so...Meh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I'd be worried about it being as disappointing as the rest of the brand boxes, but I'd still buy it. I think just because it's skinfood I'd be happy.



biancardi said:


> hmmmm...I want a venom box!!


I would love this...next month.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Since I've been waiting since last night to do a mega-purchase, I'm hoping for 3 excellent boxes so I can buy a bundle! That 20% off coupon is burning a hole in my pocket!


I'm happy to see your value sets didn't sell out on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping for some unique boxes. With non vague themes. That are not a part of any series. ....And do not contain Hope Girl, or Shara Shara makeup items (bring on their skincare already!)

(I'm asking too much, aren't I?)


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

I just want stuff I haven't tried before a zillion times.

Forever asking for a bird poop face mask, people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be so down for that.

I don't have a lot of venom products, so yes please more of those. I want weird ingredients. I want something to be different and interesting!! I have yet to see that from the OMG boxes, or any Memeboxes for that matter. Hell give me some more cocoon peeling silk balls. Just something that isn't the same old stuff.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 14, 2014)

Instagram has super restrictive terms and conditions relating to sexy content. Grace Coddington from Vogue got kicked off at some point I think for posting a sketch someone did of her sunbathing nude. I thought that a photo of the OMG heart-shaped boob mask pasties would be funny, but it would have looked too pornographic given that they were tiny compared to the fantits and I rather like having an instagram. What I'm trying to say is that if anyone decides to promote rather than review (what turned out to be a rather remarkable product!) their Insta will not be theirs for long. ahahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Even if none of the boxes tonight interest me (though I still hope for good boxes that others can enjoy).

I grabbed one 7 Seconds morning sheets for $15. A camel milk cream for $15. And one of the lip tints for free.

I have to say, today was a great Memeday.

I also grabbed the peeling pads on KoreaDepart and a pack of Skinfood snail sheet masks for free because of points in my account. 

$30 total. $200+ value. And products I'm guaranteed to be thrilled to receive. 

I can live without a risky 2 box value set tonight. 

Oh, and just a heads up ladies...They just restocked the lip tints. It's free shipping and the $5 off code works, so it's free. I suggest grabbing one because they sold out quickly.

Just save some for the rest of the MUT ladies, please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Even if none of the boxes tonight interest me (though I still hope for good boxes that others can enjoy).
> 
> I grabbed one 7 Seconds morning sheets for $15. A camel milk cream for $15. And one of the lip tints for free.
> 
> ...


Nice! I have 2 practically abandoned accounts that I never use. One is my mom's and the other is just a second account. I grabbed 2 of the tints on my mom's account. One for me, one for her. Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nice! I have 2 practically abandoned accounts that I never use. One is my mom's and the other is just a second account. I grabbed 2 of the tints on my mom's account. One for me, one for her. Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was shocked to see them offer free shipping on a $5 item! Especially after the USA Exclusives thing! 

Considering how much us MUT ladies spend on Memebox...I definitely think we deserve a free lip tint gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also beyond thrilled that we all finally got the chance to get the 7 Seconds sheets for a reasonable price. 

Who knew we'd all end up being able to benefit from that free sampling thing?!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was shocked to see them offer free shipping on a $5 item! Especially after the USA Exclusives thing!
> 
> Considering how much us MUT ladies spend on Memebox...I definitely think we deserve a free lip tint gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I picked up two tubs of the 7 seconds and a tint for 30 out the door also! Using old account, yay! I'm so thrilled to not be paying 30 a container for those plus shipping! I just think maybe I should buy a few more but if feel bad hoarding, maybe I'll wait til the end of the sale and see if they're still there!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I picked up two tubs of the 7 seconds and a tint for 30 out the door also! Using old account, yay! I'm so thrilled to not be paying 30 a container for those plus shipping! I just think maybe I should buy a few more but if feel bad hoarding, maybe I'll wait til the end of the sale and see if they're still there!


I'm sort of waiting to see if they sell out quickly. I do think they added a ton of inventory though, because I thought they would sell out a long time ago. 

I'm also sort of hoping I get some points I'm owed on some of my VIP accounts.

Because paying $10 a jar would be beyond amazing, if they don't sell out quickly.

And...THANK YOU! I didn't even notice the free shipping until you pointed it out. I was all ready to do a $70 order to get free shipping! You saved me a pretty penny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was shocked to see them offer free shipping on a $5 item! Especially after the USA Exclusives thing!
> 
> Considering how much us MUT ladies spend on Memebox...I definitely think we deserve a free lip tint gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


the colour is too bright for me, will pass even it's free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

seachange said:


> the colour is too bright for me, will pass even it's free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've seen similar products, but I have no idea how they work. I've seen that the shade is supposed to vary on different people (at least that's what was said with other products). I wonder if the resulting color is the same for anyone?

Either way, I was planning to gift the item. And I agree, I hope not everyone gets that same resulting shade.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

So I have hoarded my points and had 68 of them ready to be used, but since I can only use 50 max on a single purchase, I used a $5 off coupon and some points to get an extra container of morning sheets for freeeeee (omg free shipping is my hero right now!), since I'm almost out of my last tub. Ugh. I'm hopelessly addicted!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Everyone hope and pray and cross all your fingers at the same time that new boxes get released sooner rather than later. I'd love to actually get more than 3-4 hours of sleep before work tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I have hoarded my points and had 68 of them ready to be used, but since I can only use 50 max on a single purchase, I used a $5 off coupon and some points to get an extra container of morning sheets for freeeeee (omg free shipping is my hero right now!), since I'm almost out of my last tub. Ugh. I'm hopelessly addicted!


I know, the free shipping without any codes makes such a huge difference. I hate having to use free shipping codes, especially since you can't use the $5 off codes when you use them.

I sort of have a feeling that once these sell out we won't see them in the Memeshop, at least not anytime soon. I so hope I'm wrong though. 

I'm thinking the same thing, I hope it's not another night where they don't get released until after 3AM.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know, the free shipping without any codes makes such a huge difference. I hate having to use free shipping codes, especially since you can't use the $5 off codes when you use them.
> 
> I sort of have a feeling that once these sell out we won't see them in the Memeshop, at least not anytime soon. I so hope I'm wrong though.


I've been in contact with skinfactory, and they are very, very interested in breaking into the global market. Memebox may be the best way for them to do it, considering we all know and love them now because of Memebox. I've tried quite a few products from their line as well as the morning sheets, and they have very high quality, effective products that really stand out. I think that Memebox is going to show them the data from the sales of the morning sheets, and lets be honest, they're probably selling like hotcakes. We'll be seeing a lot more skinfactory products in boxes, and most likely in the shop I'm willing to bet.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've been in contact with skinfactory, and they are very, very interested in breaking into the global market. Memebox may be the best way for them to do it, considering we all know and love them now because of Memebox. I've tried quite a few products from their line as well as the morning sheets, and they have very high quality, effective products that really stand out. I think that Memebox is going to show them the data from the sales of the morning sheets, and lets be honest, they're probably selling like hotcakes. We'll be seeing a lot more skinfactory products in boxes, and most likely in the shop I'm willing to bet.


A friend of mine that lives in Korea knows someone that works for a company that deals with Wishtrend, and apparently they're really big on offering things exclusively. I assumed that was the case with the 7 Seconds morning sheets, because they can't be found ANYWHERE else, which makes no sense to me since those types of products are so popular. 

I really do hope they're trying to get that product into the US market. I think it will do well here (similar products in Korea are in the $20-$50 price range for the most part, but in the US the prices seem so much higher.... and from my experience the quality isn't as good as the similar products that I've tried).

I definitely think getting their items into a few Memeboxes and into the Memeshop will make a huge difference. And I definitely think it's the easiest way to get more interest in their products. I'd love to see their other products as well. 

Have any of their other products been in boxes yet?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A friend of mine that lives in Korea knows someone that works for a company that deals with Wishtrend, and apparently they're really big on offering things exclusively. I assumed that was the case with the 7 Seconds morning sheets, because they can't be found ANYWHERE else, which makes no sense to me since those types of products are so popular.
> 
> I really do hope they're trying to get that product into the US market. I think it will do well here (similar products in Korea are in the $20-$50 price range for the most part, but in the US the prices seem so much higher.... and from my experience the quality isn't as good as the similar products that I've tried).
> 
> ...


For some weird reason I was under the impression that they had a sheet mask or an eye mask of some sort in another box, but now that I'm trying to remember/find it, I can't seem to, so it's possible that it's just been the morning sheets so far.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> For some weird reason I was under the impression that they had a sheet mask or an eye mask of some sort in another box, but now that I'm trying to remember/find it, I can't seem to, so it's possible that it's just been the morning sheets so far.


Considering how much attention has been brought to their product from Memebox (and I have a feeling their sales on Wishtrend for that product skyrocketed) I definitely think they'll be including those and other products in future boxes if they're trying to break into the US market.

Which is very good news for us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Everyone hope and pray and cross all your fingers at the same time that new boxes get released sooner rather than later. I'd love to actually get more than 3-4 hours of sleep before work tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The time limit on these VIP sales is absolutely ridiculous, if Memebox is pretending to be a global company, they should leave them long enough for everyone in the world to able to get them in a reasonable time of the day, like 48 hours after the release, it's simple as that.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

Yey! I got a lip tint free with my other account! LOL!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

seachange said:


> The time limit on these VIP sales is absolutely ridiculous, if Memebox is pretending to be a global company, they should leave them long enough for everyone in the world to able to get them in a reasonable time of the day, like 48 hours after the release, it's simple as that.


I know, I really wish VIP's got permanent price reductions (then the boxes could be released to everyone at the same time).

But at the very least, make it 12 hours. So that people sleeping or working can still have a chance to get the VIP discount. And they need to stop randomly stopping the VIP pricing at random times.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

seachange said:


> The time limit on these VIP sales is absolutely ridiculous, if Memebox is pretending to be a global company, they should leave them long enough for everyone in the world to able to get them in a reasonable time of the day, like 48 hours after the release, it's simple as that.


I was kinda figuring out how to send boxes for my twin sister in the Philippines but customs are really corrupt their that the package may be held hostage and and they make you pay a whole lot just to get you package.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm kinda hoping for some really awesome boxes tonight. But at the same time I kinda don't want awesome boxes because Innisfree is doing free shipping for orders over $50 for the next 5 days and I really have a lot of things I want to stock up on. Gah decisions


----------



## seachange (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know, I really wish VIP's got permanent price reductions (then the boxes could be released to everyone at the same time).
> 
> But at the very least, make it 12 hours. So that people sleeping or working can still have a chance to get the VIP discount. And they need to stop randomly stopping the VIP pricing at random times.


I doubt they will make the VIP prices permanent, probably from revenue point of view, but simply can extend the sale times to 48 hours I guess, most boxes sold out long before their shipping date anyway, really don't see a problem with that


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

seachange said:


> I doubt they will make the VIP prices permanent, probably from revenue point of view, but simply can extend the sale times to 48 hours I guess, most boxes sold out long before their shipping date anyway, really don't see a problem with that


Oh, I know they won't. But it would be nice, and it would solve their silly VIP pricing issues for non-VIP customers. I don't see them doing 48 hours either. Even 24 hours would be perfectly fair. But at this point 12 hours being CONSISTENTLY offered seems like it would be a huge step for them. 

@@Mimimaro Darn you! Off to Innisfree I go.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Bee venom, Snake venom...  Maybe stick some Elizavecca spider product in there... Call it the Scary Monster Memebox or something.
> 
> I would be so on that!


@@biancardi Ladies, you know what, maybe they could do an Evil Queen box (princess box spinoff) with green jellos, venom stuff and poison ampoules lol! I bet that would sell well!! (esp for someone who isn't too much into cutesy atm)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



cfisher said:


> Oh, and just a heads up ladies...They just restocked the lip tints. It's free shipping and the $5 off code works, so it's free. I suggest grabbing one because they sold out quickly.


 ohsss another reason to be green with envy. ahhh US shop SMH!!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi Ladies, you know what, maybe they could do an Evil Queen box (princess box spinoff) with green jellos, venom stuff and poison ampoules lol! I bet that would sell well!! (esp for someone who isn't too much into cutesy atm)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not under the USA Exclusives, it's under the regular Memeshop! Something you can actually take advantage of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I would buy that box!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Good morning girls. Just took half hour plus to catch up.

Wonder what todays boxes will be since I have pennies to spend


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> WOW! I think you're the first on our thread to receive them. Are you going to try them or are you totally against the horse oil thing? You can PM if you want since we're not supposed to talk about it here any longer, it caused such a ruckus last time. LOL


@@MemeJunkie I received the horse oil mask as well and used it already! too curious to resist... It smelled like coconut to me! not a strong smell. I had to wait a bit long until it was all absorbed after removing it, around 20 min, but at the same time I don't have any experience on sheet masks, that's the second one I try. Maybe this is something normal or there was too much essence. I think the difference was in the morning (I tried it in the evening), my skin felt pampered!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Oct 15, 2014)

I know we've talked about this before, but I would love to see a winter specific box.  By the time we get it, it will be the dead of winter in the northern hemisphere. It could have some nice scrubs and super moisturizers.

(shakes dice) Come on, Memebox!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's not under the USA Exclusives, it's under the regular Memeshop! Something you can actually take advantage of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh, and I would buy that box!


Ooohhh! Thanks hun :hugs3:  ~ I feel bad for that, but a deal is a deal. And I'm a frugal student so yassss  :wub:

eta:



Katie_Kay said:


> I know we've talked about this before, but I would love to see a winter specific box.  By the time we get it, it will be the dead of winter in the northern hemisphere. It could have some nice scrubs and super moisturizers. (shakes dice) Come on, Memebox!


 Orrr you could get the scrub box + oil bundle or the dry and sensitive skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

OMG! I want t all the pore care Innisfree has to offer!  :wub:  and they are doing free shipping but for $50 purchase! I wish it was lower!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

@@veritazy It's so weird to get a free product with free shipping, isn't it? I wouldn't feel bad, I know you buy a lot of Memeboxes. I don't think grabbing one free lip gloss is taking advantage of the situation at all, Memebox knew people would do this. 

I'm hoping for a winter care box as well, but at this rate if it's not released soon I doubt it will be.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy It's so weird to get a free product with free shipping, isn't it? I wouldn't feel bad, I know you buy a lot of Memeboxes. I don't think grabbing one free lip gloss is taking advantage of the situation at all, Memebox knew people would do this.
> 
> I'm hoping for a winter care box as well, but at this rate if it's not released soon I doubt it will be.


It is! I wonder if they had a deal with the shipping company or something, but it is not my concern. I know I would be more motivated to work on the reviews now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yea, maybe they are flushing out some codes too. 

I want those as well. We have been asking, so I guess it is likely, but with memebox we know their season comes a bit late (ie the Summer box). Maybe it's time for a Christmas one. Now or never...the latest release are shipping 10/12.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It is! I wonder if they had a deal with the shipping company or something, but it is not my concern. I know I would be more motivated to work on the reviews now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yea, maybe they are flushing out some codes too.
> 
> I want those as well. We have been asking, so I guess it is likely, but with memebox we know their season comes a bit late (ie the Summer box). Maybe it's time for a Christmas one. Now or never...the latest release are shipping 10/12.


I think they must have some sort of discounted shipping, because $7 for a heavy box is extremely low. And I do know a lot of countries in Asia offer extremely discounted shipping charges. In China they can sell 99 cent items on eBay with free shipping, and still make a profit (can you imagine?!) 

Those lip tints do seem like the sort of thing Memebox would just get a bunch of for free. I have a feeling they'll up in upcoming boxes. But I hope people don't crazy and take advantage of it and grab like 10 lip glosses, because other than the fact that it's just plain greedy, I doubt Memebox will keep offering us these sorts of offers. I mean the product is free, but they still have to cover whatever shipping costs are involved. 

Yeah, a lot of boxes lately have shipping dates for early December. So holiday and winter care will most likely be done by the end of the month if they're planning on doing either.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think they must have some sort of discounted shipping, because $7 for a heavy box is extremely low. And I do know a lot of countries in Asia offer extremely discounted shipping charges. In China they can sell 99 cent items on eBay with free shipping, and still make a profit (can you imagine?!)
> 
> Those lip tints do seem like the sort of thing Memebox would just get a bunch of for free. I have a feeling they'll up in upcoming boxes. But I hope people don't crazy and take advantage of it and grab like 10 lip glosses, because other than the fact that it's just plain greedy, I doubt Memebox will keep offering us these sorts of offers. I mean the product is free, but they still have to cover whatever shipping costs are involved.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of boxes lately have shipping dates for early December. So holiday and winter care will most likely be done by the end of the month if they're planning on doing either.


I know some sellers on China websites getting monthly/yearly deals for wholesale shipping (ie, they pay a total fee for the worldwide shipping rather than for individual packages). That is awesome news for countries that does not have access to these wonderful goods (like here!!). 

And about the gloss, yeah thats not right, at least ethically. I would want to see such deals in the future...so I hope no one spoils it for us. 

I was thinking they might push it to mid december just to get us to buy it bundled for express. Strategies... hopefully the bundle isn't just with CPM/B.splurge/nails you know...but maybe spies are reading. Should I erase this lol.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

What are the products from Innisfree you ladies have tried? I need some suggestions?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

I ordered a free lip gloss  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

It's 3am here. I have to get up at 8am. Memebox GIVE ME NEW BOXES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

i had to get one as I am a lip product addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's 3am here. I have to get up at 8am. Memebox GIVE ME NEW BOXES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;/3


Since I have money now they won't be good boxes


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

They are up, I of course won't share the link, but it's one of the previously used ones.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

pumpkin and 1st anniversary

sigh... another best of the best... yawn

but i got my second lot of codes yay


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They are up, I of course won't share the link, but it's one of the previously used ones.


I laughed at the first picture I saw and woke up my dog lol. Not sure how I think about them...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

is the first anniversary box actually a "best of" or is it all new stuff? It's kind of hard to decipher.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep thinking makeup when I read the 1st anniversary description...Pumpkin Pie I am all over though


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> pumpkin and 1st anniversary
> 
> sigh... another best of the best... yawn


I'm half sold on the anniversary. Ayyy... 

The word 'makeup' killed it. So unless it is the Iope air cushion or something of similar repertoire, I don't think anything could have topped after 2 levels of screenings. Does not make sense if cheekroom made it, no? 

eta

@@biancardi you asked for the pumpkin didn't you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishing well working again!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

This ultimate K-Beauty box is bursting with the most talked about primpers that made a mark on Memebox history, and the most wanted K-Beauty buys

sounds like best of the best


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 15, 2014)

but from the email it sounds like it's going to be skincare, make up and hair care.. So tempted until I see makeup and hair care..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> but from the email it sounds like it's going to be skincare, make up and hair care.. So tempted until I see makeup and hair care..


i think it is everything tbh


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> but from the email it sounds like it's going to be skincare, make up and hair care.. So tempted until I see makeup and hair care..


Haha yeah that's what I thought too. Is it supposed to be like the ultimate Luckybox? I think I'm going to pass on that and just get pumpkin.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 15, 2014)

I just think pumpkin will include some ugly(sorry) orange lipsticks for some reason..


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea pumpkin is screaming 1-2 skincare products and a bunch of orange-colored cosmetics to me lol

I'm passing on both and just buying the ones I've been holding off on. 8 boxes for $100 is insanely good. Now I'm on a Memebox no-buy for a WHILE.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think it is everything tbh


Does that mean those nail polishes might be in there too? Since they are sort of "past" Memebox products?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

despite my love of orange lippy i will skip this box too


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

The Pumpkin suggestion was one of my absolute favorites. I'm hoping for The Saem's Pumpkin mask, and some Pumpkin sheet masks. 

I'm pondering the value set. ...I don't know why, but I always fear when it comes to stuff like that, I'll miss out on something. And will they try to make the Anniversary box extra special? Gah. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does that mean those nail polishes might be in there too? Since they are sort of "past" Memebox products?


oh i hope not.... no more popping nail varnish please


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> despite my love of orange lippy i will skip this box too


surprising.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> surprising.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ahhhh you saw my lippies.... do i need more?

plus i am buying a nov wantable box

gonna grab a couple of shop orders with my free shipping coupons though


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 15, 2014)

The 7 second sheets are showing up as $38 again.. Noooo


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> The 7 second sheets are showing up as $38 again.. Noooo


not even 24hrs... they are having a laugh

mmmm donkey milk toner... yay or nay?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ahhhh you saw my lippies.... do i need more?
> 
> plus i am buying a nov wantable box


good reasoning! I will try talk myself out of the anniversary. 

The only reason to save is because my $7 off 2 boxes isn't working atm..

@@cfisher I was thinking the same..if it would be extra special. I love anniversary stuff because it kinda spells 'reputation' since they worded it as the "best box ever". Someone take a snap of that lol. I'm squirmish now...withdrawal symptoms!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :O


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I will pass this one too! You think this will be the Christmas boxes then?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> good reasoning! I will try talk myself out of the anniversary.
> 
> The only reason to save is because my $7 off 2 boxes isn't working atm..
> 
> @@cfisher I was thinking the same..if it would be extra special. I love anniversary stuff because it kinda spells 'reputation' since they worded it as the "best box ever". Someone take a snap of that lol. I'm squirmish now...withdrawal symptoms!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm willing to risk the money for the Anniversary box. But I realize I may end up regretting this...Big time. 

But I'm really hoping they're going to put some actual effort into their anniversary box. I mean, come on, people are going to expect it to be great!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm really sad. Pumpkin box doesn't appeal to me, we don't celebrate Thanks Giving in Australia, pumpkin pie isn't really a 'thing' here, it ships about the middle of December and although it may have Christmas ties for some it's far from it for me (being selfish I know, but I wanted Xmas boxes so bad  :scared: ). 

Also I have managed to avoid orange lip products for the most part aside from the Skinaz lip thingy in the first OMG box. Orange looks sh!t on me

As for the Anniversary box I would take a chance on that since I have only ordered 1 lucky box and it seems to be on par with that but if I can't bundle it I probably won't receive it until after Christmas and what fun is that? 

Please Memebox Fairies! Make a Christmas bundle that is irresistible!!!

*Throws self on floor and cries*


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> The 7 second sheets are showing up as $38 again.. Noooo





Jane George said:


> not even 24hrs... they are having a laugh
> 
> mmmm donkey milk toner... yay or nay?


According to Memebox's homepage, the sale is suppose to go on until Oct. 21. Here's picture proof lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

In regards to the 7 Seconds morning masks....The lip tint thing sold out and was restocked. I think the inventory for the sale was sold out, so it probably just went back to the regular listing (which most likely had a lot more available). I think they'll restock the sale special, so I would just wait a bit and check. The lip tint was restocked in less than an hour, because the page automatically refreshed on my browser and I happened to notice it.

In regards to the Pumpkin Pie box...I just read the description about it being made up of the different ingredients that make up a pumpkin pie. Uh oh. So, does this mean they could include more egg soaps and some nutmeg hand cream? I just really hope it's at least MOSTLY pumpkin things.

And the Pumpkin thing I don't think is meant to be a holiday box (not even a Thanksgiving box). I just think it's a seasonal box. ...And I REALLY hope they keep doing seasonal boxes like this.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

This part of the pumpkin description irks me "October and November calls for a big o’l pumpkin celebration..." uh no Memebox, we won't get this box until January because of the holidays...


----------



## julieannka (Oct 15, 2014)

Ugh!  I'd really like these boxes if they were all skincare items, but from the descriptions I'm Ithinking they may be makeup heavy.  I don't wear much makeup, but I'm really picky about the colors and brands, I want to pick out my own.  I think I'm going to skip these.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

can't remember who it was, maybe @@cfisher, but whoever said to use night mask and moisturiser, thankyou my skin thanks you


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can't remember who it was, maybe @@cfisher, but whoever said to use night mask and moisturiser, thankyou my skin thanks you


Haha, you're welcome.

It really makes a huge difference, doesn't it? 

It's probably the only thing that saves my skin during the winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

i need as much moisture as possible... that helped as well as spray essence and a serum... overkill possibly but worked


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

bloggers picks is taunting me.... yay or nay?

on other news i wonder if last nights extra has helped my eye circles... seem less than normal


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

Skipping these two new boxes, if I thought I could count on the Pumpkin box to not be a bunch of fugly makeup and to include lots if good pumpkin skincare, I'd go for it.

Also, Memebox FINALLY have me my Octover VIP status, took long enough.


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 15, 2014)

They always get me with those "food"boxes. Pumpkin , you'll be mine.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Skipping these two new boxes, if I thought I could count on the Pumpkin box to not be a bunch of fugly makeup and to include lots if good pumpkin skincare, I'd go for it.
> 
> Also, Memebox FINALLY have me my Octover VIP status, took long enough.


Did you get your points/codes?

I'm hoping for all pumpkin skincare. If they put makeup in it I'm going to be so disappointed.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did you get your points/codes?
> 
> I'm hoping for all pumpkin skincare. If they put makeup in it I'm going to be so disappointed.


Finally got my codes, sadly no points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm hoping for all pumpkin skincare. If they put makeup in it I'm going to be so disappointed.


This is why I love this thread, every other subscription box people are like "send me makeup" and we're over here like, "give us all the skincare!"


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

gotta say I love the cheekroom mascara in all about eyes


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Finally got my codes, sadly no points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


email about points


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is why I love this thread, every other subscription box people are like "send me makeup" and we're over here like, "give us all the skincare!"


Hahah, I know! I'm the silly girl who gets Glossybox, Birchbox and Sample Society for the skincare, not the makeup. 

I'm always amused when people come in here asking about the makeup Memeboxes. 

I just REALLY wish they would separate them a bit more, because most people do seem to prefer one over the other. And I hate when some of  the highest value items are things like Hope Girl or some $20 Shara Shara lip gloss.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> email about points


I need to, I mean it ONLY took them like two weeks to reinstate my VIP benefits.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I need to, I mean it ONLY took them like two weeks to reinstate my VIP benefits.
> 
> Did they give you points when you finally got your VIP stuff sorted?


i got points as soon as i emailed but codes and email only started today


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, I know! I'm the silly girl who gets Glossybox, Birchbox and Sample Society for the skincare, not the makeup.
> 
> I'm always amused when people come in here asking about the makeup Memeboxes.


I like the Ipsy Forum where everyone is mad because they got skincare, it's so totally opposite over here. I do wish Memebox would split the two totally apart as well, I love makeup but not so much what I've received from Meme.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I need to, I mean it ONLY took them like two weeks to reinstate my VIP benefits.
> 
> Did they give you points when you finally got your VIP stuff sorted?


Some people have said they received their points, but not their codes.

I just received today's VIP email on one of my VIP accounts (that was missing the codes) and the codes were at the bottom. But I still have not heard back about points on a couple of accounts, or about the codes for them.

They're really being stingy with those points and codes this month, huh. 

Yeah, with the "best of the best" things I expect makeup and skincare. But they throw makeup into boxes it just doesn't fit. It would be amazing for them to just separate the skincare and makeup more often, and to put that in the description.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Some people have said they received their points, but not their codes.
> 
> I just received today's VIP email on one of my VIP accounts (that was missing the codes) and the codes were at the bottom. But I still have not heard back about points on a couple of accounts, or about the codes for them.
> 
> They're really being stingy with those points and codes this month, huh.


All of my accounts (I opened a FEW when that 15 dollar coupon was floating around in July) are supposed to be VIP, only one got everything on the 1st. I emailed about the second but didn't even bother about the others. They're such a pain to deal with, it should be absolutely automatic! It was before this month for me at least. Dummies. I want pointssss MB!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

apart from lippy not too make up mad tbh


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> All of my accounts (I opened a FEW when that 15 dollar coupon was floating around in July) are supposed to be VIP, only one got everything on the 1st. I emailed about the second but didn't even bother about the others. They're such a pain to deal with, it should be absolutely automatic! It was before this month for me at least. Dummies. I want pointssss MB!


Okay, now I wonder if it has to do with multiple accounts. My main VIP account got everything automatically, but my other VIP accounts (which worked fine last month) stopped getting emails/codes/points. And they even unsubscribed me from the newsletters, but I definitely never changed anything on those accounts. Uh oh. 

@@Jane George I'm the same. I love lip balms and some of the lip tints, not huge on lipstick, but I still use most lip products I receive (if the shade suits me okay). But not into anything else, really.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

oh yeah i was gonna say.... no warning on todays vip email... does that mean i can share the links on my main as tchnically i was only vip from today? lol only joking but it amuses me...


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 15, 2014)

Has Too Cool for School been in any memeboxes ever? The only pumpkin thing I can think of is their pumpkin sleeping pack.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh yeah i was gonna say.... no warning on todays vip email... does that mean i can share the links on my main as tchnically i was only vip from today? lol only joking but it amuses me...


I actually got a response today (I had emailed them about that whole thing when I first saw it) and the customer service rep (a new name, never seen/heard of her before) basically responded with something that for me translated into "Yeah, the customer service reps are all furious with whoever wrote that email. We don't know why they did it. The would only punish the individuals. Don't worry about it. We probably will never do anything about it."

On a happy note....I just realized the camel milk cream is Neogen brand (it originally did not show the brand). If this means that Memebox is working on a relationship with Neogen, and their products are going to be in upcoming boxes......*Squeals* 

@@TooMuchElectric I forgot that Too Cool for School has been in boxes before (I think earlier on they did a CC cream and something else, I wasn't here during that time). I love that stuff, I even have the little one use ones.

Other than that...A few brands have pumpkin sheet masks. The Saem has a pumpkin mask and it's mostly available in little one use pots, so I could see that being included. 

I can't think of many other pumpkin Korean skincare items.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

so tempted by it as my skin loves milk.


----------



## Fae (Oct 15, 2014)

I did not really understand how the free sampling thing works, so I wrote a review on the lip gloss, wanting to try it! I got a mail, saying I won it! This is the first time I won anything! Happy! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Grats. I ordered one because at five dollars it is a bargain


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> so tempted by it as my skin loves milk.


I have keratosis pilaris (those little bumps on the arms and other body parts that apparently half of people have), but it gets really bad, especially since my skin is naturally dry.

When I started getting milk products, they made a HUGE difference in both the bumps and my dry skin. Then Goat Milk was an absolute lifesaver. And donkey milk works as well. I was intrigued by the camel milk, but I do know that Neogen is widely known for their camel milk line, I've seen a lot of it on KoreaDepart, but I haven't seen this packaging yet so I totally missed the connection.

Honestly, $20 ($15 with a $5 off coupon) is probably the best deal by far I've seen on anything from their skincare line. And they are REALLY widely known and respected for being leaders in skin care science. 

(Enabler alert).

I would say grab one while you can.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Fae Congratulations! 

I filled out a review for the camel milk and the 7 Seconds, but didn't bother for the lip tint because it just didn't interest me much.

Although, at free, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

I might get the donkey milk toner while it is cheap


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have keratosis pilaris (those little bumps on the arms and other body parts that apparently half of people have), but it gets really bad, especially since my skin is naturally dry.
> 
> When I started getting milk products, they made a HUGE difference in both the bumps and my dry skin. Then Goat Milk was an absolute lifesaver. And donkey milk works as well. I was intrigued by the camel milk, but I do know that Neogen is widely known for their camel milk line, I've seen a lot of it on KoreaDepart, but I haven't seen this packaging yet so I totally missed the connection.
> 
> ...



you are a very naughty enabler... i bought it... grrr


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Has Too Cool for School been in any memeboxes ever? The only pumpkin thing I can think of is their pumpkin sleeping pack.


yes, there was the facial mist in two earlier boxes (I got them) and a CC cream (dinoplatz) in a regular box. We have been pinning for a TCFS brand box. It's a bout time, and it wil defo make October a wonderful month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher haha hi enabler! I do agree the deals are pretty great atm conidering the blehness of September. I have tried the $7 for 2 boxes again and apparently it only works with 2 boxes + a bundle. They want my blood. ahh


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you are a very naughty enabler... i bought it... grrr


Hahah, I think it was a great choice! And honestly, those camel milk products sell for $40-$60 on the select few sites that carry Neogen. And I've never tried something from them that didn't work miracles on my skin. 

@@veritazy I forgot about those facial mists! Those $7 off coupons never seem to work correctly, people ALWAYS come in here asking what's wrong with them. Memebox should have figured that out by now. I mean two boxes and a bundle just to get $7 off? 

I have to say...This whole sale thing alone has totally made my Mememonth. The 7 seconds sheets and the camel milk cream? And a free lip tint gloss. ....Oh, Memebox. Just take allll my money.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Just gonna request a 'great creatures' box with venom, bee propolis and milk products in it.

I know some might hate the idea but i see a few requests for these things too.


----------



## bubu (Oct 15, 2014)

I couldn't say no to pumpkin pie.

The description makes me think of items relating to pumpkin, cinnamon, nutmeg, milk, eggs, brown sugar, vanilla and cream.

I hope I'm right. I don't want orange make up.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just gonna request a 'great creatures' box with venom, bee propolis and milk products in it.
> 
> I know some might hate the idea but i see a few requests for these things too.


There are soooo many milk products lately, and I know the Milk box 1 was something so many people were trying to get their hands on. I still see people constantly hoping for another restock of it (it's one of maybe 2-3 boxes I'd buy more of if they were restocked). I don't understand why they don't release Milk 2 already, they have the products already it seems!

And if they have a snail box, why not a bee box instead of just a honey one, and why no snake box?

We know they have access to the products already.

But yes, one box with them all together would be better than nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

i'd love a mix as it could give people a chance to try them all, especially people new to korean skincare.

They took my last suggestion, maybe this one will take too.


----------



## julieannka (Oct 15, 2014)

bubu said:


> I couldn't say no to pumpkin pie.
> 
> The description makes me think of items relating to pumpkin, cinnamon, nutmeg, milk, eggs, brown sugar, vanilla and cream.
> 
> I hope I'm right. I don't want orange make up.


I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I thought there was a possibility of skincare with those fragrances/ingredients, but I've been burned too many times with weird makeup to chance it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

I think there is a good possibility of make up in that box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think there is a good possibility of make up in that box


Really?

I was thinking it was a safe choice for an all skincare box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi Ladies, you know what, maybe they could do an Evil Queen box (princess box spinoff) with green jellos, venom stuff and poison ampoules lol! I bet that would sell well!! (esp for someone who isn't too much into cutesy atm)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I would LOVE AN EVIL QUEEN BOX!!  I keep saying, they do snail boxes, why not venom ones????? 



veritazy said:


> eta
> 
> @@biancardi you asked for the pumpkin didn't you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishing well working again!


I was one of many who asked for it!



cfisher said:


> In regards to the Pumpkin Pie box...I just read the description about it being made up of the different ingredients that make up a pumpkin pie. Uh oh. So, does this mean they could include more egg soaps and some nutmeg hand cream? I just really hope it's at least MOSTLY pumpkin things.
> 
> And the Pumpkin thing I don't think is meant to be a holiday box (not even a Thanksgiving box). I just think it's a seasonal box. ...And I REALLY hope they keep doing seasonal boxes like this.





bubu said:


> I couldn't say no to pumpkin pie.
> 
> The description makes me think of items relating to pumpkin, cinnamon, nutmeg, milk, eggs, brown sugar, vanilla and cream.
> 
> I hope I'm right. I don't want orange make up.



I would love it if they did all of those ingredients.  A brown sugar lip scrub, pumpkin facial mask, sheet masks...I would put up with some orange/brown makeup if that is the case.

I didn't get the impression that the pumpkin box was makeup centric



> October and November calls for a big o’l pumpkin celebration, and while you probably won’t be thinking about the beauty benefits that pumpkins while you’re devouring a delish pumpkin pie, you’ll want to hoard all the pumpkin that you see this season once you discover the AMAZING beauty boosts that they give[/size]



This part of the description indicates to me that they are looking at skincare being in this box.    At any rate, I got the pumpkin box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a good feeling the broccoli ones will appear in the green food, berry ones for very berry. Sorry for being captain obvious but I think their masks are pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler












@@biancardi hehe the evil queen box is right for this season of horror/cold/dull skin. we need some wicked beauty items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 15, 2014)

I finally got my mask box and I got the honey masks, so I'm happy about that. Not sure I'll use the bust mask, I can't afford any shrinkage!! Lol, but everything else looks decent.

Also got my free from oil &amp; trouble box (which was beat to crap, it looks like they played football with it) and my yogurt box.

Neither of the new boxes appeal to me, so that's good, makes my wallet happy.

I see they did change the email to say 12 hours for VIP pricing instead of 24 like it did before.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

I ordered the Zero Cosmetics box restock for the soothing serum and the Benton product.

And I just realized I have both items.

....And I have no idea how/when I got them.

It's official.

I have a Memeproblem.


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 15, 2014)

The Too Cool for School Pumpkin Sleeping Pak would be a great item for the new Pumpkin box. I've always read great reviews on the product.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of had the same thought...The whole thing was poorly advertised, it just brought on chaos to their site (and reviews) and encouraged people to spam items they had never tried. It really upset me to see tons of reviews from people who had never tried them. I really do hope that customer service did not approve the countless fake reviews and "reviews" on items people had never tried.....
> 
> Totally agree with you. As someone new to Memebox this was confounding to me. I soon realized that the majority of these so-called reviews were fake, and mistakenly thought Memebox was behind it, trying to hype up the product. Now I realize this is a result of people trying dishonestly to win something. And here I am like a dummy going 'Oh, too bad I can't enter I've never tried these products to review'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This system doesn't reflect well on the company when it could be contrued as false hype by the company itself. Most people passing through will not understand the underlying dynamics of why all these false reviews appear on certain products. That coupled with the fact that, to find information on these products online, I am usually directed back to Memebox page. As in, do these products actually exist in their own right outside of Memebox? I understand part of this could be due to my N.American IP address, but it casts a doubtful pallor on Memebox for me as a newcomer. I'm dead excited and already pretty obsessive ... but I have seen certain things that cause me to doubt the integrity of Memebox in general. I guess the proof is in the pudding ... next month I'll know if it's hype, or if I'm going to sell my mother to get what I want from Memebox every week..LOL!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Did anyone order the bundle?


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the Milky Dress Aqua Sleeping Pack might be my new best friend. I've been using it almost every night since I got it, and my face have never felt smoother. I haven't had the feeling that I need to exfoliate in days. When the temperature drops I'll have to boost the moisturizing up with something more intense before it, but for the autumn weather this seems perfect. 

I'm also skipping today's boxes. Other than the TCFS pumpkin mask which has been on my wishlist for awhile, I don't have any interest in that box. The fear of orange lips exceeds my hope for the mask. And how many "Best of" boxes do we need? Thumbs up, Blogger Picks, Empties, the double plus good Lucky box and now this one? I'm hoping I don't end up with meme envy, but I will keep skipping this type.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 15, 2014)

I am skipping theses new boxes too. I fear the Orange makeup in the pumpkin even though it doesn't mention makeup but the picture shows an orange lipstick. I don't want the anniversary either as I think it will have makeup which I don't want.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I am skipping theses new boxes too. I fear the Orange makeup in the pumpkin even though it doesn't mention makeup but the picture shows an orange lipstick. I don't want the anniversary either as I think it will have makeup which I don't want.


Ooo good call about the orange makeup!


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh memebox you sneaky company trying to make me buy something. There's a spoiler on fb for the Lucky 10 box. It's going to have



Spoiler



Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence



I'm running low on mine. So do I buy the box since the cost of the product is half the cost of the box? I also checked and it looks like there are only 10 boxes left.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This part of the pumpkin description irks me "October and November calls for a big o’l pumpkin celebration..." uh no Memebox, we won't get this box until January because of the holidays...


This all the way! If this box was released in early September, I'd be all about it because it's the perfect fall box. But this box will be arriving in January...and I don't want pumpkin pie in January.

I would also love a venom box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

i'll see if they reply to my suggestion... last time i got that they will discuss it and the released it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'll see if they reply to my suggestion... last time i got that they will discuss it and the released it.


I think Crazy Critters would be an easy sell, and I do agree that doing the snake venom, bee stuff and snail stuff in one box would be a good variety for people. (Even if selfishly I'd also love them to do separate boxes as well).

Although, I still vote they keep the cows separate and just give us a Milk Box #2. 

Come on Memespies, give the people what they (clearly) want!

@@blinded Honestly, I was glad I got the box when I saw that spoiler. And I think it will sell out fast after the spoiler. If you love the product, I definitely say go for it, that product is hardly ever on sale. 

I bought mine with coupons in a large order, so I think I paid like $20 for each box in that order. Needless to say, I am thrilled. It would take some real effort on Memebox to ruin that box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

i cant get my order from today to track on dhl... wonder if it is just me?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think Crazy Critters would be an easy sell, and I do agree that doing the snake venom, bee stuff and snail stuff in one box would be a good variety for people. (Even if selfishly I'd also love them to do separate boxes as well).
> 
> Although, I still vote they keep the cows separate and just give us a Milk Box #2.
> 
> Come on Memespies, give the people what they (clearly) want!


Have emailed again with that suggestion too


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Oct 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> Oh memebox you sneaky company trying to make me buy something. There's a spoiler on fb for the Lucky 10 box. It's going to have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this! I was just seriously considering buying that product for $22 on their website sale but for an extra $3 I got a whole box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm really tempted by the Pumpkin Box - I love that it's supposed to feature all different ingredients of a pie, rather than just pumpkin itself. I do wish they would specify whether or not they plan on including makeup in the box; orange lippie doesn't frighten me, but I have way too much lipstick already, and orange blush makes me look jaundiced.

Also, I attempted to put away my newest Meme acquisitions last night, and it forced me to come face to face with _exactly how much I have_. It's getting a little scary! And I have so much more on the way. *repeats to self* _I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box..._


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm really tempted by the Pumpkin Box - I love that it's supposed to feature all different ingredients of a pie, rather than just pumpkin itself. I do wish they would specify whether or not they plan on including makeup in the box; orange lippie doesn't frighten me, but I have way too much lipstick already, and orange blush makes me look jaundiced.
> 
> Also, I attempted to put away my newest Meme acquisitions last night, and it forced me to come face to face with _exactly how much I have_. It's getting a little scary! And I have so much more on the way. *repeats to self* _I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box..._


Oh honey, all that chanting aint gonna help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish they did clarify too...I don't know..this is a tad messy for me now. On one hand I want mystery/surprises, but on the other I want some spoiler/ clear indications. Memebox makes me twisted like that lol! Vague boxes are always a gamble, and even clear ones can turn out bleh/different. 

I emailed about the $7 for 2 boxes code and then I realized, hey this is a 4-digit code. Does it not work for only those who used up they 4-digit $5 off code? Anyone who hasn't and the code doesn't work?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm really tempted by the Pumpkin Box - I love that it's supposed to feature all different ingredients of a pie, rather than just pumpkin itself. I do wish they would specify whether or not they plan on including makeup in the box; orange lippie doesn't frighten me, but I have way too much lipstick already, and orange blush makes me look jaundiced.
> 
> Also, I attempted to put away my newest Meme acquisitions last night, and it forced me to come face to face with _exactly how much I have_. It's getting a little scary! And I have so much more on the way. *repeats to self* _I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box, I don't need the Pumpkin Box..._


Yes, you do! I just got mine, you need to get yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

I realize that Memebox customer service reps have better things to do...But I did go ahead and email them to basically just ask if the Pumpkin box is all skincare or half and half. 

I think people are going to buy this planning on skincare, and will not be happy with makeup. ...Especially of the orange variety.

I'll let you know if I actually get a response.


----------



## Liv (Oct 15, 2014)

Argh I'm kind of tempted by the Anniversary Box, but I think I will hold off till friday to see what new boxes they will introduce.

Will the 5$ off code still be working by then?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I realize that Memebox customer service reps have better things to do...But I did go ahead and email them to basically just ask if the Pumpkin box is all skincare or half and half.
> 
> I think people are going to buy this planning on skincare, and will not be happy with makeup. ...Especially of the orange variety.
> 
> I'll let you know if I actually get a response.


I honestly think that they have no idea what's going to go in it, which is why they make the explanation so vague. I'm sure it will be a mix of both, but if it's all skincare, then it'll definitely be a winning box!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

I asked them if the Anniversary Box is going to be like a lucky box - best of the products from previous boxes - or if they're going to include only new stuff. No answer so far, I'll let you know if I get a response. It's quite a crucial fact for me because I think a box like this should really be great so I'd like to buy it but I don't want repeats.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly think that they have no idea what's going to go in it, which is why they make the explanation so vague. I'm sure it will be a mix of both, but if it's all skincare, then it'll definitely be a winning box!


Honestly, with the theme and description I assumed skincare. I just don't see how makeup has anything to do with the ingredients of a pumpkin pie, haha.

I know they won't know the exact items, but when I asked about the Halloween box the customer service rep said they planned on all makeup. So they do seem to sometimes have a plan when they release the boxes...As vague as they may be. So if it is planned to be all skincare, I'm sure they'd say as much.

Someone mentioning the makeup in the photo is the only thing that even raised any flags for me, although I know the photos mean basically nothing.

@@Paulina PS THANK YOU! I am REALLY curious about the anniversary box. I was wondering if it was going to be another "best of the best" or if they're just going to do some sort of celebratory box...Which to me means it should include lots of fabulous items. But if it were a celebratory box, I think they would have made a big deal about it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 15, 2014)

I have not used a 4 digit code and the $7 off still didn't work for me. It didn't work when I had a vip pricing box and a nonvip priced box, but it triggered when I added a third box (nonvip pricing). I wonder if you cant use it on vip discount boxes? Or its off 3 boxes? I don't know but its annoying and frustrating. I just want to buy two boxes and have the code work!!


----------



## yunii (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly think that they have no idea what's going to go in it, which is why they make the explanation so vague. I'm sure it will be a mix of both, but if it's all skincare, then it'll definitely be a winning box!


I am scare it will be a nail polish box... since they have so much leftover


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind if they gave us a glossy lip balm that had a slight peachy color to it - if it tasted like pumpkin or vanilla!!

I look at that lippie in the picture, and I keep thinking it is one of those magic lipsticks.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wouldn't mind if they gave us a glossy lip balm that had a slight peachy color to it - if it tasted like pumpkin or vanilla!!
> 
> I look at that lippie in the picture, and I keep thinking it is one of those magic lipsticks.


See, I wouldn't mind that either.

My only concern is...It feels like with the themed boxes (obviously disregarding makeup themed boxes) they're usually either all skincare, or about half skincare and half makeup. Like, it rarely seems like we just get one makeup item and the rest is skincare.

And this box having the ingredients for a pumpkin pie, tells me there isn't much pumpkin stuff as it is. And if there's also makeup in there? ....I'm just not liking those odds.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

well, we have wanted a vanilla box, so perhaps they will incorporate vanilla and brown sugar.  Not sure on the cinnamon - unless it is a cinnamon color makeup item - which I would be fine with!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i cant get my order from today to track on dhl... wonder if it is just me?


OMG/Cute/KStyle-related bundle? Not just you. I'm wondering if there will be delays due to the warehouse move.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

or they have had issues from dhl following nailvarnishgate


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> or they have had issues from dhl following nailvarnishgate


HAHAHAHAHA! Nailvarnishgate, good name!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Caved and purchased the Pumpkin box :bringiton:


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

They've changed the description of the anniversary box - no more words about 'milestones of Memebox history' (or sth like that - the part that suggested repeats). So maybe these are new products? But no answer to my email so far - maybe they're waiting for the end of the VIP sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They've changed the description of the anniversary box - no more words about 'milestones of Memebox history' (or sth like that - the part that suggested repeats). So maybe these are new products? But no answer to my email so far - maybe they're waiting for the end of the VIP sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Id think they would be repeats to "celebrate" there anniversary, I could be wrong...


----------



## theori3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just took the plunge and bought the pumpkin + anniversary value set... It's the first time I got a box I was on the fence about (the anniversary box) just because I wanted the express shipping, lol. If I'm getting pumpkin stuff, I at least want to get it before Christmas! And hopefully the anniversary box turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, I got the box, if they say there are repeats I'm going to cancel it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

Should I cancel any of these to buy the new bundle?

My Dessert Box

Tea Tree Cosmetics

Wish Upon A Mask/Brighten and Correct

Chocolate Mania

Very Berry

Step by Step Skincare

From Jeju

Little Mermaid

Miracle Masks

Citrus Care

Skincare Elixir

Oh My Lips/Cleanse and Tone

Dry and Sensitive/OMG 4

I really want the Pumpkin/Anniversary combo, but when I say my husband and I are beyond broke right now, I am not exaggerating at all. I just can't think of anything I'd like to cancel to be able to get it. While I do have a good bit of skincare thanks to Meme, I also find I am using it up rather quickly. Last night, I did 4 different types of masks--pore cleansing, sheet mask, pore tightening, and then a cooling aloe/cucumber gel to calm the skin. It is making a big difference in how I look and feel.

I am kind of hoping the Pumpkin/Anniversary combo will be around for a few more days. I could order it on Saturday with the Paypal 2 week delay if it is still there. Of course, I hate to lose out on the $6 VIP discount. Ugh!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 15, 2014)

No word back from them on creating any new bundles. Right now I have Global 17 shipping Nov. 24, Superlucky 11 shipping Nov. 26, and I'd like to buy Tea Tree (Nov. 26), Skincare Elixir (Nov. 28), and Green Food (Nov. 28). That would be five boxes shipping within four days, none of them bundled together, all of them shipping by pony express. $35 in shipping alone.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh, I wish I hadn't looked at the Camel Milk Cream description more closely.  Now I really want it...it doesn't help that the box is shaped like a milk carton!!! So cute!

What do we think are the chances that this will show up in one of the eleventy-billion Memeboxes I have coming between now and Christmas?!


----------



## tulosai (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks It's so hard to know what to cancel.  I am on the fence about cancelling 2 boxes myself.  I did buy the pumpkin box for $4 so that was very exciting. But yeah, I think I might cancel wine and cheese.  Honestly I mainly got it to use a 15% off coupon and I have been talking myself out of cancelling thinking I can probably trade the stuff in it, but really, shouldn't the point of boxes be that YOU like the stuff in the boxes you get? I also think I'm going to cancel CutiePie Marazia's second box. I honestly don't remember what prompted me to get it. It's so hard to let go though :/


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> I know we've talked about this before, but I would love to see a winter specific box.  By the time we get it, it will be the dead of winter in the northern hemisphere. It could have some nice scrubs and super moisturizers.
> 
> (shakes dice) Come on, Memebox!


I wonder if the Dry and Sensitive box would be good as a winter box? I know it won't have scrubs (or I don't think it will) but it should have heavy moisturizers. I'm going to try everything and if I find it is too heavy for me I will pass it on to my mom. I got the box moreso for the sensitive part than the dry part. Rosacea is not fun!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks I would vote to cancel the Step by Step Skincare personally. Elixirs should cover the ampoules/essence/serum and the Cleanse and Tone covers the rest. And we get enough sunscreen as it is. 

@@UberClaire A lot of people have commented on this, and nothing has been done about it. I don't understand their value set method, this happens quite a bit but they never add them as value sets. When new boxes are put up for sale, if it's being shipped out on the same day (ideally within a few days) as a previous box, I wish it would just somehow be automatically listed as a value set.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks I cancelled Step-By-Step Skincare and Miraculous Masks 2 days ago. I have too many sun creams, masks and moisturizers as it is and I hope Elixirs and Green Tea will cover essences, ampoules, toners and such. Now when I got those 2 new boxes I'm considering cancelling Oils, Hair Salon or Brighten&amp;Correct but I'm not sure yet... It's definately hard to let your purchased boxes go but I also need to prioritize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, I wish I hadn't looked at the Camel Milk Cream description more closely.  Now I really want it...it doesn't help that the box is shaped like a milk carton!!! So cute!
> 
> What do we think are the chances that this will show up in one of the eleventy-billion Memeboxes I have coming between now and Christmas?!


Honestly, I really think it's going to show up in a box. But I bought two...And it was hard not to grab a third. If you have a $5 off coupon handy, I say grab one while you can. 

I really don't think Neogen would offer their stuff to Memebox cheap unless they were trying to get their items into Memeboxes to wriggle their way into the US market. I'm really anxious to see if their stuff is any of the upcoming boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is why I love this thread, every other subscription box people are like "send me makeup" and we're over here like, "give us all the skincare!"


That used to be me. But I have realized that I can't make my makeup look good if my skin looks like crap. I'm better off spending money on skincare (since the skin is an organ of the body after all) and using up the makeup I already have. I'm also going on a theory that skincare is kind of like food for the skin. It provides nourishment. And while I don't eat as I should, I do know that you are supposed to eat a variety of food to ensure you get all the vitamins and nutrients you need. Same with skincare, I think. Using a variety (as long as it doesn't irritate my skin and so far I've not had much of a problem with that and Korean stuff) should ensure my skin gets a lot of what it needs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Should I cancel any of these to buy the new bundle?
> 
> My Dessert Box
> 
> ...


@heatherhicks Personally I wouldn't cancel any of your boxes to get the Pumpkin/Anniversary.  I'm SO leery now of anything that says "best of" or anything like that.

I think what you've already got coming is going to give you a wonderful selection of skincare and new things to try.  

Later on, if pumpkin is still available and it's November and you have a new coupon and we get some points, then maybe.  But for now I'd stick with what you have.

If you REALLY want the boxes,  I would possibly cancel Citrus Care or My Dessert Box.  I'm so on the fence for Citrus because if you've got sensitive skin, slapping a bunch of citrus on there isn't going to be good.  It can be very irritating.  It doesn't bother everybody but it's something to look out for if your skin is sensitive.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I really think it's going to show up in a box. But I bought two...And it was hard not to grab a third. If you have a $5 off coupon handy, I say grab one while you can.
> 
> I really don't think Neogen would offer their stuff to Memebox cheap unless they were trying to get their items into Memeboxes to wriggle their way into the US market. I'm really anxious to see if their stuff is any of the upcoming boxes.


Thanks! So that's a really good brand, huh?

ETA...successfully enabled, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Thanks! So that's a really good brand, huh?


I've bought a few of their items and they were absolutely amazing (but they are very expensive, really hard to find, and their stuff never seems to go on sale). And I've sampled others, all of which I loved. They have a really great reputation as well, and my friend that first introduced me to them basically commented on how they're known for being leaders in skincare advancements. 

It definitely would make sense for them to try to get into the US market, so here's hoping them putting their camel milk cream in the Memeshop is a sign of good things to come from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

One of my accounts just got it's 5 missing VIP points. But they did not respond to my email...So for those of you still waiting on points on (any of) your account(s), you may want to check.

I sure hope those 7 Seconds sheets are back in stock.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Should I cancel any of these to buy the new bundle?
> 
> My Dessert Box
> 
> ...


Id say cancel the oh my lips/ cleanse and tone. I just have a really bad feeling about those two boxes. @@Heather Hicks


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Should I cancel any of these to buy the new bundle?
> 
> My Dessert Box
> 
> ...


I am not convinced by the new boxes. I wouldn't cancel any of these boxes for the new ones.  Pumpkin one is a risk, you don't know what it will have in. The anniversary one, well you are going to receive so many nice things anyway!

If you must cancel something, I would check when these boxes ship and choose to cancel a box that would arrive very close to another one. This means that you won't really need it that much, and you would still have things to play with! There will be more memeboxes in the future, you can always order something later on, if you cancel more than one boxes now!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> @@Heather Hicks It's so hard to know what to cancel.  I am on the fence about cancelling 2 boxes myself.  I did buy the pumpkin box for $4 so that was very exciting. But yeah, I think I might cancel wine and cheese.  Honestly I mainly got it to use a 15% off coupon and I have been talking myself out of cancelling thinking I can probably trade the stuff in it, but really, shouldn't the point of boxes be that YOU like the stuff in the boxes you get? I also think I'm going to cancel CutiePie Marazia's second box. I honestly don't remember what prompted me to get it. It's so hard to let go though :/





Paulina PS said:


> @@Heather Hicks I cancelled Step-By-Step Skincare and Miraculous Masks 2 days ago. I have too many sun creams, masks and moisturizers as it is and I hope Elixirs and Green Tea will cover essences, ampoules, toners and such. Now when I got those 2 new boxes I'm considering cancelling Oils, Hair Salon or Brighten&amp;Correct but I'm not sure yet... It's definately hard to let your purchased boxes go but I also need to prioritize  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Saffyra said:


> @heatherhicks Personally I wouldn't cancel any of your boxes to get the Pumpkin/Anniversary.  I'm SO leery now of anything that says "best of" or anything like that.
> 
> I think what you've already got coming is going to give you a wonderful selection of skincare and new things to try.
> 
> ...





LuxxyLuxx said:


> Id say cancel the oh my lips/ cleanse and tone. I just have a really bad feeling about those two boxes. @@Heather Hicks


So hard to figure out what to do! I am on the fence about cancelling My Dessert Box. As for Citrus Care, I may be confusing my love of citrus in foods and as a scent with citrus in skincare. Hmm...

As for Lips/Cleanse and Tone, I don't think I'll cancel that because I have been begging Meme for an all toners box and this may be the closest I get. I have enough cleansers, but I'd like more for variety. Plus, I'm hoping so many people that got All About Lips mentioned wanting lip *treatments* that the new Lips box will have lots of them in there. The description does seem to indicate a mix of lip care/lip makeup.

I may have a good amount of masks, but I've been trying to do 1 sheet mask per night, so I will always need to replenish my supplies. Heck, I even need more moisturizers. I've almost used up the Dermahouse Collagen. Then the Aqua Cooling Gel would probably be best kept until Spring, so something for the fall/winter would be nice.

I just LOVE pumpkin stuff. Fall is my favorite season (not that we'll get the box in fall, lol, but pumpkin is a fall flavor/scent). And the only non-Korean skincare I have determined I will buy again when I run out is my trio of pumpkin/rose/cucumber masks from (I think) Ole Henriksen or Peter Thomas Roth. That's the best pumpkin mask I've tried. The Michael Todd is good, but it seems to be stronger and harder on my skin. Maybe I should just go make me some pumpkin coffee for the time being. :/

Oh, and since pretty much all my boxes are sold out now, that makes the decision even harder. Once cancelled, I won't be able to get it back!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

It's official, the new customer service rep (Gwen) is amazing! She just started responding to a bunch of emails (I think the first sign of her was within the past day or two), and she just added the points to my other VIP accounts and gave me codes, and profusely apologized for the whole mess.

Then, when I pointed out that the expiration date for my VIP points on one account was identical to the created time (down to the second), she changed it so they don't expire for a year.

Even one week would have been generous for Memebox, but a year?! (As though they'll even last a month.)


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 15, 2014)

I know most of you think I'm nuts, but I cancelled my Global 17-19 bundle today. I know they're typically a great value, but I didn't love the last few unboxings I've seen of Globals, and I'd rather have things coming that I'm excited about and have a greater idea of what might be in the box.

With cancelling that and the Cute 4/K-style 4 bundle, I "reinvested" that money into the boxes I've been lusting after - Tea Tree, Elixir, and Green Food, along with Dirty Gal and the Mask/Brighten and Correct bundle so I could use the 20% off code and an affiliate discount. All in all, I got those six boxes for $150. I'm bummed that I'm only getting express shipping on the one bundle, but I think it's a pretty good deal for what I'll be getting in the end.

And now I'm officially on a no buy. Unless there's a new Pore Care box. Or Oil and Trouble. Or Masks. My husband is going to kill me. :lol:


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's official, the new customer service rep (Gwen) is amazing! She just started responding to a bunch of emails (I think the first sign of her was within the past day or two), and she just added the points to my other VIP accounts and gave me codes, and profusely apologized for the whole mess.
> 
> Then, when I pointed out that the expiration date for my VIP points on one account was identical to the created time (down to the second), she changed it so they don't expire for a year.
> 
> Even one week would have been generous for Memebox, but a year?! (As though they'll even last a month.)


Glad to hear that!  I just sent another email about missing VIP emails/ points, so I hope I get further than I did the last time. I finally started getting VIP emails on one account this morning, but no points yet.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

@@UberClaire I bought the Global 15 restock and managed to cancel it before it shipped. And I thought the Global 14 was a disappointment (not into makeup, and it just felt like it was filled with lots of cheaper items. Overall, not a huge value there for me personally). I REALLY hope the others are better, I purchased that bundle as well. The globals used to be amazing,

If 16 doesn't look good, I may have to reconsider canceling the bundle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Andi B They just started showing up in my accounts, I still have one waiting for points, but the other 2 just received them in the last hour. So there is hope! I honestly thought I'd never hear from them about it at this point.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

hmm, I submitted my review last night with their new form. Nothing as of yet. 

I hope they do honor the 24 hours, but this doesn't bode well.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

So I did a G Market search for pumpkin cosmetics, and while a lot of items showed up, most do not look to be Korean in origin. Like the June Jacobs mask for instance. Would LOVE to try that, but Memebox won't be sending it out. So yeah...perplexing!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

Gwen responded to me within ten minutes with my VIP points! Way to go Gwen!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> So I did a G Market search for pumpkin cosmetics, and while a lot of items showed up, most do not look to be Korean in origin. Like the June Jacobs mask for instance. Would LOVE to try that, but Memebox won't be sending it out. So yeah...perplexing!


Gmarket sells a ton of high end brands from Europe, and a fair amount of higher end stuff (and some drugstore level stuff) from the US. European brands are huge in Korea, and there's also a lot of brands from the US that sell very well over there. Burt's Bees lip balms sell for like $15 in some places, apparently.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I'm going through Memebox withdrawal. I haven't received a Memebox in the mail since October 1, and it's driving me crazy! I'm stalking this board constantly to get my Meme-fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have several boxes in transit, but they all still seem days away from arriving. My Cafe box has yet to be scanned at customs, and my Sleeping Beauty box decided to enter the country through NY instead of LA for some reason, so it's going to be several more days before it gets to me here in Arizona.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks haha cancel jeju so that I can buy yours on restock :X

Sorry evil side rearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd say look at your stash and see what you need/don't atm.. Sadly I can't advise further because I am not you and don't know which boxes you are seeking.

Personally I got the Anniversary because I'm just such a big fan. Would make a great surprise for 2015 when it arrives...by snail mail lols.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 15, 2014)

I am not sure if I should cancel the blackheads no more. What do you think? Has anyone used already any of the products in the spoilers? I feel I have ordered to many boxes and that the second spoiler is not that great.

I have already ordered:

luckybox 10 &amp;11, from jeju,   while you were sleeping,   foot therapy,    wine and cheese,   mask 6,   omg 4,  k style 4, blackout, dirty gal, hair salon


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

Not only did I not buy Lucky box #10, I cancelled Dirty Gals too. I really hope I don't regret it. It sounds really amazingly fun, but the more I read the description the more I started to worry about the textures of some of what they will include. I'm realizing I don't like sticky, gooey things on my face. Plus, there's a good chance something will have charcoal in it, and I don't think that's a good choice for my dry skin. 

Gwen was super on top of my cancellation too. Took about 15 mins from the time I sent my email until I had my refund.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Heather Hicks haha cancel jeju so that I can buy yours on restock :X
> 
> Sorry evil side rearing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd say look at your stash and see what you need/don't atm.. Sadly I can't advise further because I am not you and don't know which boxes you are seeking.
> 
> Personally I got the Anniversary because I'm just such a big fan. Would make a great surprise for 2015 when it arrives...by snail mail lols.


I've actually thought about cancelling Jeju since I saw someone said they were big on horse oil. But, that volcanic ash on the box pic makes me just hope a great ash product will be in there. I think volcanic ash seems to be good for my skin since I've tried the mask they put in the Earth and Sea box. It isn't as drying as just slapping on something that is too heavy on the kaolin clay, but it still seems to do a good job.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

as others have stated, there is the pumpkin mask by too cool for school, etude house pumpkin facial sheet masks and beauty people makes some pumpkin peel products - peeling gel, pore toner, water cream, sleeping pack, tone up cream

not to mention they did state that other ingredients that make up a pumpkin pie would be included, so that probably means brown sugar, vanilla, cinnamon items.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as others have stated, there is the pumpkin mask by too cool for school, etude house pumpkin facial sheet masks and beauty people makes some pumpkin peel products - peeling gel, pore toner, water cream, sleeping pack, tone up cream
> 
> not to mention they did state that other ingredients that make up a pumpkin pie would be included, so that probably means brown sugar, vanilla, cinnamon items.


I'd love all those 'ingredients' too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as others have stated, there is the pumpkin mask by too cool for school, etude house pumpkin facial sheet masks and beauty people makes some pumpkin peel products - peeling gel, pore toner, water cream, sleeping pack, tone up cream
> 
> not to mention they did state that other ingredients that make up a pumpkin pie would be included, so that probably means brown sugar, vanilla, cinnamon items.


I didn't know about the Beauty People stuff. There's a few brands that seem to do Pumpkin sheet masks, so I do think that would be a reasonable possibility. The Saem has been in previous boxes and they do a pumpkin mask, as does Shara Shara (I think it's Pumpkin Latte? Or something of the sorts). But yeah, I do think there will probably only be about 2 pumpkin products, considering the description.

I'm confused. Can someone explain the connection between horse oil and Jeju Island?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

horses from jeju island maybe?   haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> horses from jeju island maybe?   haha


I think I read something about how a lot of horses are raised there, when I looked up Jeju island forever ago (Gorgeous, I have to say).

I'm just so used to Jeju Island being known for its skincare because of all the plants grown there. I just....I refuse to acknowledge a connection to horse oil. It's far too depressing for such a gorgeous place. 

And I don't think Memebox would put that sort of item into that box. That just...It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

Woohoo! Gwen is totally amazing!  I finally got VIP points and codes! I had almost given up, but I'm glad I gave it one more try.  She even responded in less than 1 hr!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Woohoo! Gwen is totally amazing!  I finally got VIP points and codes! I had almost given up, but I'm glad I gave it one more try.  She even responded in less than 1 hr!


Hahah, I actually considered saying you should send another message. My previous messages were never responded to, but I think I sent this batch of emails like 12 hours ago. 

She's great, isn't she? I'm so glad we have a new customer service rep that is actually getting things done.

Lauren can't do it all on her own, after all.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, the decision was made for me by Meme. VIP sale is over, so no rush to get the value set anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS--Don't they usually only allow a few at VIP price but then they add more stock when it goes on sale at regular price? I saw the stock was low for VIP pricing, but it hasn't gone back up yet now that it has switched over???


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 15, 2014)

oh my goodness.. I decided to add up all that I spent on boxes since I joined.. The amount is staggering.. Definitely discouraging me from buying more.. Yikes... And currency exchange difference is enough to buy atleast 2 boxes..  :blink:


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm sort of considering cancelling Citrus Care too. I've been going back and forth on it, almost since I ordered it. I love the smell of citrus and I like the brightening, plus I'm not worried about the photosensitivity because I try to avoid being outside as much as possible in the winter. But, do I really need it and the brighten and correct? Someone school me on the benefits of citrus to help me make up my mind...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I've actually thought about cancelling Jeju since I saw someone said they were big on horse oil. But, that volcanic ash on the box pic makes me just hope a great ash product will be in there. I think volcanic ash seems to be good for my skin since I've tried the mask they put in the Earth and Sea box. It isn't as drying as just slapping on something that is too heavy on the kaolin clay, but it still seems to do a good job.


nahh..another horse product would be a long shot. The Jeju sounds amazing.. just maybe not the best idea to include the secret nature cream (again) as those were said to be too heavy. However, you are right about the Volcanic ash. It would be a shame to not put some beautifying ash into the box.. Jeju is also huge on hallabong or 한라봉 (the citrus in the picture) and green tea too! These makes me drool just thinking of it...so hopefully that box does not disappoint!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> nahh..another horse product would be a long shot. The Jeju sounds amazing.. just maybe not the best idea to include the secret nature cream (again) as those were said to be too heavy. However, you are right about the Volcanic ash. It would be a shame to not put some beautifying ash into the box.. Jeju is also huge on hallabong or 한라봉 (the citrus in the picture) and green tea too! These makes me drool just thinking of it...so hopefully that box does not disappoint!


I'm hoping for something with Hallabong as well! I love the Innisfree Hallabong cream, and the only other Hallabong product I've seen is the spray serum in the CutiePie2 box, which I of course could not bring myself to buy. Considering that that item was the only one unique to the box (I think), I'm wondering if that will be in it, or another upcoming box.

I don't suppose you know of any other Hallabong products?


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

Gwen is THE BEST!!! 

I emailed last night with this

"Hi! 

I am wondering and also my fellow VIPs, we know we are not suppose to share the VIP links but are we not suppose to share pictures of the boxes on our sites to inform of non VIP customers of the new release boxes up for sale later in the day? This thing needs to be addressed asap because of the email sent out in Monday people are really confused! We are like walking on thin ice here just proof read emails before sending it out and also clarify things that needs clarification. Hope to here from you asap."

She replied back
 

"Please do not put too much thought into this! I will talk with the person who wrote the email and ask for a clarification. But you will not be penalized if the message was unclear as that is not your fault. I think the disclaimer was just about sharing your codes and the VIP discounted pricing links. Please continue to show your non-VIP followers etc the new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This creates momentum, which is good for Memebox, not bad!

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, I will try to ask for them to make it more clear next time"


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 15, 2014)

I wish that I would have been into Asian beauty/skincare a few months ago.  The World Soil Congress was held on Jeju Island this year, and a few of our soil scientists and other "higher ups" attended (I work at the National Soil Survey Center for the lab).  I wonder if I could've asked them to keep their eyes open for any good items in the duty free shops and such  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> oh my goodness.. I decided to add up all that I spent on boxes since I joined.. The amount is staggering.. Definitely discouraging me from buying more.. Yikes... And currency exchange difference is enough to buy atleast 2 boxes..  :blink:


I betcha bought a crazysweet amount of boxes then! badumtss~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But on a more serious note, you have got all the winter skincare covered, and possibly some Christmas and birthday gifts too. Just being optimistic...



blinded said:


> I'm sort of considering cancelling Citrus Care too. I've been going back and forth on it, almost since I ordered it. I love the smell of citrus and I like the brightening, plus I'm not worried about the photosensitivity because I try to avoid being outside as much as possible in the winter. But, do I really need it and the brighten and correct? Someone school me on the benefits of citrus to help me make up my mind...


Antioxidants, vitamins, exfoliants! These are definitely great things to have in the beauty inventory. They say eating colorful does the body good, so I suppose using colorful fruits do the same to the skin. And thinking about citrus, these are very likely to be skincare-- toners, peeling gels, cleansing foams and nice-smelling creams/lotions etc. And probably a mask or two, knowing memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Its your choice at the end. Just adding an input, not being an enabler. I did not get this box though..


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

I am loving how logical and well-thought-out Gwen's responses are!


----------



## wonderings (Oct 15, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I really want the Pumpkin/Anniversary combo, but when I say my husband and I are beyond broke right now, I am not exaggerating at all. I just can't think of anything I'd like to cancel to be able to get it. While I do have a good bit of skincare thanks to Meme, I also find I am using it up rather quickly. Last night, I did 4 different types of masks--pore cleansing, sheet mask, pore tightening, and then a cooling aloe/cucumber gel to calm the skin. It is making a big difference in how I look and feel.


If your budget is truly that tight, you should cancel several boxes AND not purchase any new ones.  You already have lots of boxes coming - you do not NEED any more.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 15, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I am loving how logical and well-thought-out Gwen's responses are!


I know, and she's so darn sweet too! 

I hope she doesn't vanish after 48 hours, like some of the previous customer service reps.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 15, 2014)

The pumpkin box is calling out to me, but since I missed out on VIP AGAIN, I guess I"m still going to think about it!

If anyone is worried about the orange lipstick on the image for the box, I'm 99% sure it's the 3D Cinema Lipstick that they sent out in the Lipstick box. I'm not sure if it's supposed to change colour, since many of the other ones do (the blue turns to pink), but the purple one just turns into a lighter purple. So it may just be orange on the lips anyway. The card is kind of weird about it since they call the shade "Yellow" and... Memebox, that is definitely not yellow in the tube.

Now, if Pumpkin was bundled with just about anything but the anniversary box, I might get it. I'm so tired of RM.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 15, 2014)

wonderings said:


> If your budget is truly that tight, you should cancel several boxes AND not purchase any new ones.  You already have lots of boxes coming - you do not NEED any more.


At the risk of sounding judgmental, I agree.  There is a fabulously supportive low/no buy thread here too that you can check out! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134429-october-2014-nolow-buy-hugs-commiseration-and-confessional/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> nahh..another horse product would be a long shot. The Jeju sounds amazing.. just maybe not the best idea to include the secret nature cream (again) as those were said to be too heavy. However, you are right about the Volcanic ash. It would be a shame to not put some beautifying ash into the box.. Jeju is also huge on hallabong or 한라봉 (the citrus in the picture) and green tea too! These makes me drool just thinking of it...so hopefully that box does not disappoint!


let's just hope there is NO ALOE VERA in the Jeju box!!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm hoping for something with Hallabong as well! I love the Innisfree Hallabong cream, and the only other Hallabong product I've seen is the spray serum in the CutiePie2 box, which I of course could not bring myself to buy. Considering that that item was the only one unique to the box (I think), I'm wondering if that will be in it, or another upcoming box.
> 
> I don't suppose you know of any other Hallabong products?


Other than Innisfree and theYeon I can't think of any...maybe it will be an ingredient mixed with other stuff for a hand cream/perfume mist/cream. Who knows. But there are many unknown brands doing the Jeju theme. I did a quick search on Naver/11st and found some of those. 

eta: Found a horse oil hand cream too, but I will say no more :X

Also don't take my word for it, I am just speculating...The CPM and Jeju ships very closely (23rd and 28th) so there could be a supply of stuff from Theyeon brand (that hallabong product they included in CPM). I found this from the same brand and it looks too adorbs to not share. 



Spoiler



It's a hallabong container with peeling gel inside!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm all for buying cosmetics if one has the extra money to do so, but not when it means going into debt or spending the grocery/electric bill/rent money.  I agree with "wonderings" that if your money is truly as tight as you say, you should cancel some boxes and not buy any more.  If you can't decide what to cancel, pick something randomly.  You will live without it.

Also -- and I mean this nicely, honest! -- are you using up your items quickly because you need to, or because you want to in order to make room for more new things?  Personally I wouldn't use more than one mask per morning or evening, much less four.  But that's me.

For anyone who's fighting an addiction to these boxes or any other optional products, ask yourself why you're buying them.  Does the actual spending give you a thrill or make you feel special?  Is it the idea of getting a surprise?  Is it the unboxing?  I think there's a kid in all of us that loves opening a "gift" or receiving something that says, "You are special."  Some of us get this way over food or other things.  Yes, me too.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 15, 2014)

Has anyone else been getting two, slightly different emails from Memebox announcing their new releases?  The subject line is usually slightly different.  The first time it happened, I assumed the second one came out to replace a typo/include missing info or something.  Since they keep happening, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

I've had to beat my own Memecravings into submission.  It's true, I *dont* NEEEEEED them.  I've actually been doing pretty well and am a teensy bit proud of myself for holding off so well because its hard!

I did miss out on the Jeju box and I know I will be sad about that but I'll live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or swap for what I want, hopefully!

All this talk of volcanic ash makes me want to go put my mask pack on but I can't because my mailman will need a signature for my Yogurt box that gets here today.  No need to ruin his day with blackface, amirite?!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Why launch cpm three when two isn't sold out.... Stupid

I wonder who third collab is


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I've had to beat my own Memecravings into submission.  It's true, I *dont* NEEEEEED them.  I've actually been doing pretty well and am a teensy bit proud of myself for holding off so well because its hard!
> 
> I did miss out on the Jeju box and I know I will be sad about that but I'll live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Or swap for what I want, hopefully!
> 
> All this talk of volcanic ash makes me want to go put my mask pack on but I can't because my mailman will need a signature for my Yogurt box that gets here today.  No need to ruin his day with blackface, amirite?!


Yes, there are boxes where I am like - but I WANT them, but then I think nah...I mean, I would love the elixir, the while you were sleeping, brighten &amp; correct, cleanse &amp; tone, oh my lips &amp; blackheads no more, but seriously, I have a lot of boxes coming already.

I am not going to purchase every damn box!! lol

Also, I am getting to the point where I am buying items on my own, as when I research these themes &amp; products, I find alternatives that I want.     Many times, it is cheaper for me to purchase my items that I want than buying the memebox that will have only a couple of items I might use...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Why launch cpm three when two isn't sold out.... Stupid
> 
> I wonder who third collab is


I wonder if it is Dani?  Is she a mom?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Other than Innisfree and theYeon I can't think of any...maybe it will be an ingredient mixed with other stuff for a hand cream/perfume mist/cream. Who knows. But there are many unknown brands doing the Jeju theme. I did a quick search on Naver/11st and found some of those.
> 
> eta: Found a horse oil hand cream too, but I will say no more :X
> 
> ...


I would love to receive that in any box! It's adorable!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, probably dani. I like dani though

Yes dani has a little boy


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes, probably dani. I like dani though
> 
> Yes dani has a little boy


yes, I like her too.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 15, 2014)

I anyone want something Jeju you can make you own box with Innisfree is have a free shipping event up until Oct 19 for purchases of $50. I am lusting over it I want their volcano clay mask.  :wub:


----------



## flushblush (Oct 15, 2014)

Chiming in on the Dani love! I thought her box was fantastic and would love to see what she'd come up with for a sequel.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 15, 2014)

Another question about cancellations- I sent a request to cancel 2 boxes.  They responded lightning fast that they have been cancelled, but said nothing about refunding me or anything like that. Should I write back to ask? Should I wait a few days for a refund to show up? Am I going to get any other kind of confirmation? On my orders page it doesn't look like anything has changed?

Thanks as always for the memehelp.


----------



## Fae (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the 50 dollar innisfree free shipping for orders globally? ^^


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Another question about cancellations- I sent a request to cancel 2 boxes.  They responded lightning fast that they have been cancelled, but said nothing about refunding me or anything like that. Should I write back to ask? Should I wait a few days for a refund to show up? Am I going to get any other kind of confirmation? On my orders page it doesn't look like anything has changed?
> 
> Thanks as always for the memehelp.


I use Paypal and my refund always shows up immediately.  So do any points I used.  I had an order cancelled this morning and I got the email and the refund withing ten minutes of eachother.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 15, 2014)

Fae said:


> Is the 50 dollar innisfree free shipping for orders globally? ^^


Yup. I'm still trying to make $50 since last night lol since I recently got my haul from them. But cause I didn't buy either of the boxes and is still wanting for some awesome boxes this month (common Memebox!) Innisfree is looking better by the minute.


----------



## maii (Oct 15, 2014)

Is the website down for anyone else?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 15, 2014)

its working fine for me? @@maii


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Has anyone else been getting two, slightly different emails from Memebox announcing their new releases?  The subject line is usually slightly different.  The first time it happened, I assumed the second one came out to replace a typo/include missing info or something.  Since they keep happening, I'm not so sure.


This happens to me too but only on one of my accounts and it's not my VIP/affiliate account. The different info seems to usually relate to a US shop sale, so I've assumed that I'm subscribed to US emails too (which is silly since I'm Canadian).


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the wine and cheese is going to be epic, I just can't justify buying it


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 15, 2014)

@@blinded thank you!!  That makes sense -- one usually spotlights the sales in the US shop and the other doesn't.  That must be it.  No idea how to fix it though!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh weird just got a DHL Express notice and I don't know what it could be. I've got shipping notices for my boxes, and I didn't order a bundle for this week. Maybe it's my Korea shop order from the sale last week?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh weird just got a DHL Express notice and I don't know what it could be. I've got shipping notices for my boxes, and I didn't order a bundle for this week. Maybe it's my Korea shop order from the sale last week?


I got a phone call from DHL telling me that I have a package tomorrow.  I don't know what it is.   Maybe the order that they messed up?  My address is weird.  They didn't put the right city or even the state, just the zip code!  lol

But I redirected it to my job, so I will find out tomorrow.  I hope it is my missing items from my order.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

I know this might have been talked out but does anyone have an idea about the $19 memeboxes? I've ordered blackout and apple mojito bundle but I'm worried about the sizes and value - has anyone contacted memebox about this, I think it's unfair if it's not the same as the other boxes because I bought it under the impression that the $19 was the VIP price, not the regular price........ I hope it's a good value box


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

@@Mahsa when those boxes were bundled, they gave VIP'ers 5 memepoints to use.  So, if you used those 5 points, they were discounted.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Mahsa when those boxes were bundled, they gave VIP'ers 5 memepoints to use. So, if you used those 5 points, they were discounted.


Thanks for the info, I'm more worried that as they are a lower price ($19 instead of $23) they won't have as many items in them, but I bought them with the expectation that they would be regular price boxes. I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

My review and unboxing for Korea's Most Wanted went live today, I took everyone's advice and opinions and really got stuck in to the contents for proper reviews and first impressions, it took me forever to write up! hahaha

I need my OMG/K-style/MCWL to hurry up and get here after the Halloween box left me disappointed.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks for the info, I'm more worried that as they are a lower price ($19 instead of $23) they won't have as many items in them, but I bought them with the expectation that they would be regular price boxes. I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


It is a gamble.  Sometimes the lower cost boxes are really nice - yes, they are lower in value, but we also paid less for them. I really enjoyed my smile box, color blue, grapefruit scent &amp; tropical fruits boxes - and they were all under 19.00.  And the mini boxes, which were at 15.00 were also nice.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

@@biancardi I guess I'll wait and see but I do feel like it was false advertising


----------



## theori3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@biancardi I guess I'll wait and see but I do feel like it was false advertising


When boxes are listed at VIP prices, the regular price is listed and crossed out, and the VIP price is in red. For those 3 boxes, the prices were always just listed in black. Additionally, the VIP email usually says how much the boxes are discounted by, and the email for those boxes didn't list any discount. I can understand why you're apprehensive about the boxes, but it's not really false advertising.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@biancardi I guess I'll wait and see but I do feel like it was false advertising


how?  The email that went out was not for VIP pricing.   When the boxes were loaded, they didn't have a sale sign on them .  Plus we had 5 VIP memepoints to give to us instead of a discount.

Memebox was very upfront about the pricing on those boxes - they did not state that it was 3.00 off, they clearly mentioned the 5 points - you can see it here in the original email

Memebox has and will continue to do things that go against what they put in an email, but this is not one of them.  Accusing them of false advertising when the email was very clear is just not right, imho


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

theori3 said:


> When boxes are listed at VIP prices, the regular price is listed and crossed out, and the VIP price is in red. For those 3 boxes, the prices were always just listed in black. Additionally, the VIP email usually says how much the boxes are discounted by, and the email for those boxes didn't list any discount. I can understand why you're apprehensive about the boxes, but it's not really false advertising.


exactly.

I posted the link that came in the email (if you needed to view the email in the browser)

taking out the link, as it was my VIP codes!!  I will edit the screen shot to show the email up to the VIP codes.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Oct 15, 2014)

In response to the Beauty in LIfe Memebox blog

WOW !!! Im so loving the Makeup Helper foundation on your skin ! I wish I had gotten this.

It reminds me of translucent setting powder , Some brands can be expensive . Youre so lucky you got one in your box !


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

I was VIP but I was one of those who had to email to get VIP status, I didn't get this email and also I didn't get the points, my status was reinstated but too late and I didn't receive any points, I used the VIP link on here because I was entitled even though memebox messed up. I feel like this month was a mess and the $19 box is adding insult to injury


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how?  The email that went out was not for VIP pricing.   When the boxes were loaded, they didn't have a sale sign on them .  Plus we had 5 VIP memepoints to give to us instead of a discount.
> 
> Memebox was very upfront about the pricing on those boxes - they did not state that it was 3.00 off, they clearly mentioned the 5 points - you can see it here in the original email
> 
> Memebox has and will continue to do things that go against what they put in an email, but this is not one of them.  Accusing them of false advertising when the email was very clear is just not right, imho


5 points way better than 3$ off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I feel like this month was a mess and the $19 box is adding insult to injury


If you aren't sure about the boxes then cancel. There's still plenty of time to do so. There has been no indication of what will be in them, as always, so they could be great boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If you aren't sure about the boxes then cancel. There's still plenty of time to do so. There has been no indication of what will be in them, as always, so they could be great boxes.


I'm going to keep them, I like the idea of black skincare and makeup


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh wonderful, someone in one of my beauty Facebook groups is posting about the "free" lipgloss with a coupon code...ruin it for everyone why don't you?


----------



## had706 (Oct 15, 2014)

In on a self imposed Memebox no buy until the end of the month so no pumpkin box for me. But it did inspire me to use one of my TCFS pumpkin sleeping mask samples I have. They are cute but sadly don't smell of pumpkin!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 15, 2014)

The spoiler for Luckybox 10 is making me wonder if I should have ordered that with my VIP points instead of Super Luckybox 11



Spoiler



Benton's Snail Bee High Content Essence


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

Actually, some of those lower price Memeboxes have been fantastic.  You'd never guess that Smile Care was actually a $20 box, it had great items in it.  

I think you're worrying for no reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm glad you decided to keep them (I got them, too) because your next favorite thing could be in there and you got it for a great price!  

All Memeboxes (superboxes don't count) come with 4-6 items but usually there's more which is nice.  The Grapefruit box was only $15 and it had four products, one of which I adored.  The miniboxes were also great at $15 (*dear memespies please do more miniboxes!*). 

So don't let the price get in the way of anticipating great boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> The spoiler for Luckybox 10 is making me wonder if I should have ordered that with my VIP points instead of Super Luckybox 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold out and I nearly cried.  I love that stuff.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

CUTIELOVE said:


> In response to the Beauty in LIfe Memebox blog
> 
> WOW !!! Im so loving the Makeup Helper foundation on your skin ! I wish I had gotten this.
> 
> It reminds me of translucent setting powder , Some brands can be expensive . Youre so lucky you got one in your box !


It's a really nice powder! I'm glad that the colour is suitable for me too because once I swatch something it's difficult for me to let go of it hahah.

I think it was a good box, I don't mind receiving makeup and I find that the K-Brand makeup is a bit more exciting than the boring stuff I can find on my local shelves, very thankful that it was sent to me  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> It's a really nice powder! I'm glad that the colour is suitable for me too because once I swatch something it's difficult for me to let go of it hahah.
> 
> I think it was a good box, I don't mind receiving makeup and I find that the K-Brand makeup is a bit more exciting than the boring stuff I can find on my local shelves, very thankful that it was sent to me :smilehappyyes:


My make up helper is amazing, I got the light beige one with the hologram and triangles on it and I LOVE it! I use it every day and I think the packaging is so heavy and nice to use - one of my favourite things from my memeboxes help to keep away the shine and makes my skin less shiny without looking cakey


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> My make up helper is amazing, I got the light beige one with the hologram and triangles on it and I LOVE it! I use it every day and I think the packaging is so heavy and nice to use - one of my favourite things from my memeboxes help to keep away the shine and makes my skin less shiny without looking cakey


I love the weight of it, feels expensive. And that mirror is really friggin' impressive, I think I could do a full face of makeup using that if I had to!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think you're worrying for no reason  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you decided to keep them (I got them, too) because your next favorite thing could be in there and you got it for a great price!
> 
> So don't let the price get in the way of anticipating great boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope so - I just wish there hadn't been such a mess, and I also didn't get my points, which would have made me feel better about it. I wouldn't use them this month even if I did email them now as I've bought my quota of memeboxes for October.

Anyway I hope to get some black masks that will make me happy


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 15, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I love the weight of it, feels expensive. And that mirror is really friggin' impressive, I think I could do a full face of makeup using that if I had to!


Lol tbh atm I do most days


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Lol tbh atm I do most days


Hahaha well you are certainly getting good use out of it then!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 15, 2014)

So it looks like the third CPM box is happening?? How even.

Seriously, I'm starting a campaign to get my puppet her own box...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So it looks like the third CPM box is happening?? How even.
> 
> Seriously, I'm starting a campaign to get my puppet her own box...


Seriously! I think it's ridiculous because they work with so many other bloggers and youtubers that have been so loyal to them and have reader/viewerships that are meme-crazy. Just because we don't get the same amount of VIEWS as she does necessarily, doesn't mean that bloggers of our size/readership wouldn't bring in the sales. 

What's important is it's not just about the name of the blogger/vlogger that goes on the box, but what's inside the box. If they collaborate with newer, or up-and-coming bloggers that have large commission sales, they could not only promote a blogger who would appreciate and need the promotion (clearly cutepie doesn't need promotion at this point) but they would also get more sales because people WANT to support new people that they like and can relate to. Plus if they chose someone who actually knows their k-beauty and is very familiar with memebox, there could be a really fantastic box that sold regardless of the amount of followers a blogger has.

I know I've rambled about this before, but it irks me to the core that they will give the same person THREE collab boxes when they could have been expanding their customers and helping to promote a wider range of people. Just makes me sad.


----------



## blinded (Oct 15, 2014)

There's restocks! LB 9, Superfood. I think they are still loading


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously! I think it's ridiculous because they work with so many other bloggers and youtubers that have been so loyal to them and have reader/viewerships that are meme-crazy. Just because we don't get the same amount of VIEWS as she does necessarily, doesn't mean that bloggers of our size/readership wouldn't bring in the sales.
> 
> What's important is it's not just about the name of the blogger/vlogger that goes on the box, but what's inside the box. If they collaborate with newer, or up-and-coming bloggers that have large commission sales, they could not only promote a blogger who would appreciate and need the promotion (clearly cutepie doesn't need promotion at this point) but they would also get more sales because people WANT to support new people that they like and can relate to. Plus if they chose someone who actually knows their k-beauty and is very familiar with memebox, there could be a really fantastic box that sold regardless of the amount of followers a blogger has.
> 
> I know I've rambled about this before, but it irks me to the core that they will give the same person THREE collab boxes when they could have been expanding their customers and helping to promote a wider range of people. Just makes me sad.


I totally agree - plus her 2nd box hasn't even sold out yet!  oy.


----------



## engawa (Oct 15, 2014)

Came home from a stressful day and picked up Superfood + 1st Anniversary box. I feel instantly better now ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another CutiepieMarzia box though?? The second one isn't even sold. I wonder if the third one will have repeats of the second one in order to help them get rid of all the items...or maybe it'll just be recycled in our upcoming boxes, which is sad. It does say 9 full sized products so maybe it'll be better?


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> In on a self imposed Memebox no buy until the end of the month so no pumpkin box for me. But it did inspire me to use one of my TCFS pumpkin sleeping mask samples I have. They are cute but sadly don't smell of pumpkin!


Did you like the mask?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 15, 2014)

Restocked K-Beauty Wrap-Up is hiding on the sold out Memeboxes page.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

Did they spoil the full contents of Holika Holika and Tony Moly?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Did they spoil the full contents of Holika Holika and Tony Moly?


They did, although I'm pretty sure they had taken them down shortly after? People weren't thrilled with them, although I kept my Holika Holika box because I was still pleased with it overall. I like that I forgot what was in it though because it'll still be a surprise.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

OHMYGOD SUPERFOODISRESTOCKED!!!

That's like my second favorite box out of all my Memeboxes and thats a LOT of memeboxes~


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 15, 2014)

I love that they randomly restock old boxes once in awhile. I LOVE Free From Oil and Trouble 4. I know that when I eventually run out of those products, I'll be hoping they restock that one (assuming of course, I haven't fallen in love with new products in the meantime).


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They did, although I'm pretty sure they had taken them down shortly after? People weren't thrilled with them, although I kept my Holika Holika box because I was still pleased with it overall. I like that I forgot what was in it though because it'll still be a surprise.


Ok, so I'm not crazy haha, I vaguely remember a spoiler for them but couldn't find it.. I added HH to my cart but it'll likely sell out before I can afford to buy it, fate will decide!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm pretty meh on Kbeauty wrap up.  I was so bummed out by it that I didn't even write a review.  :\


----------



## engawa (Oct 15, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Did you like the mask?


I have the full size version of the mask from TesterKorea. It's a gel-like consistency and doesn't smell pumpkin-y at all (so disappointing) but it's a great sleeping mask. Very moisturizing and comparable to Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack EX.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> There's restocks! LB 9, Superfood. I think they are still loading


How do I ALWAYS miss Superfood?!?! Damn dogs who hate walking in the rain and I had to pick them both up and carry them over ever damn puddle even with their little raincoats on. So spoiled! I seriously think this is the third restock I've missed by minutes. It's just not meant to be. LOL


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 15, 2014)

Awww I missed the superfood restock!

That's the restock I want the most, I even bookmarked the box's page.

So bummed. Why memebox why?


----------



## tulosai (Oct 15, 2014)

Hand and nail care and fall colors are also restocked.

Hand and nail care was IMO an awesome box I am tempted to get another one.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 15, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Hand and nail care and fall colors are also restocked.
> 
> Hand and nail care was IMO an awesome box I am tempted to get another one.


Hand and Nail care was SO much better than I anticipated it to be. I've really enjoyed the products in that one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 15, 2014)

Man Superfood is the box that KEEPS getting away from me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

I apologize if someone has already posted this information (I have to catch up on this thread still) but in regards to the Anniversary Box....I do believe I have good news.

"Hi Courtney,

Thanks for your interest in the Anniversary Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've received confirmation from our team that it will be all new products.

We hope you enjoy the box!

Cheers,

Memebox Global Team"


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I apologize if someone has already posted this information (I have to catch up on this thread still) but in regards to the Anniversary Box....I do believe I have good news.
> 
> "Hi Courtney,
> 
> ...


I like that!  I mean, we have luckyboxes if we want old products, right?  I just hope its not make up....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I like that!  I mean, we have luckyboxes if we want old products, right?  I just hope its not make up....


With it being an anniversary box, I was really hoping for new stuff. I completely agree, between the Luckyboxes (and Super Luckybox), the Blogger's Choice, Thumbs Up, and Empties...I think we're all a bit sick of those sorts of boxes.

When I read the description, it really sounded like they were talking about new stuff. I just REALLY hope it's really popular not products, and they're not going to put in silly things....Like the Shara Shara lip gloss in Korea's Most wanted.

I just really hope they try to make it extra special for their anniversary. But considering the lack of hype about it, I am a wee bit concerned it may be a disappointment. If it was a big deal, wouldn't they be talking it up?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ignore, sorry!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 16, 2014)

Luckybox #9 is still in stock...

It has the Recipe by Nature spray, I think someone in MuT was looking for that item.

I forgot who though &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

In regards to the Pumpkin Box....Bad news.....

Gwen (seriously love this woman now) told me she asked around but they have no idea if the box will be focused on skincare or makeup. She even said they're not sure which it will contain more of, and that she's asked around but no one knows anything about how the pumpkin box will play out.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

I also got email from Gwen saying the Anniversary Box is going to include all new products - so happy I got it with VIP pricing, I hope it's truly going to be amazing!  :wub:


----------



## Liv (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you so much @@cfisher for asking around!

The Anniversary box still sounds good but like you, I am not sure it will be THAT amazing since they didn't advertise it more.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got my tracking number from Memebox about what is arriving tomorrow express, and it is indeed my Korea shop order that was placed on the 2nd!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@Paulina PS I tried to see if you had posted anything before posting that. I had completely forgotten I had asked about the anniversary box along with the pumpkin one, woops! I'm seriously amazed by how great Gwen is about this stuff!

@@Liv I really put far too much thought into those sorts of boxes when I buy them. I'm comfortable taking the financial risk on the box, if I wasn't I probably would have passed. But I definitely think it's one of those boxes where either it ends up like Thumbs Up, or it ends up being amazing. Memebox has good relationships, I feel like an anniversary box is the sort of situation where they should want to put real effort into curating it well. I really would love a spoiler though!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

@@cfisher no problem, I'm glad we both got a satisfying answer. I do hope it's going to be a nice box - I hope they won't be willing to s*** up their birthday box. As you say, they've got enough partners to make it really great and they should really put some effort into preparing a special box like that. Plus, it's quite expensive!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

In regards to that whole nail polish thing.....Apparently it's becoming a huge thing and they're really taking it seriously, even within the US. I know that you can ship nail polish ground, but apparently USPS is taking actual action against those that ship it any other method (particularly overseas). 

My postal worker mentioned something to me about it, because I receive so many international cosmetics orders. I'm wondering if there's been issues similar to the whole DHL thing in the UK, because he said that there was emphasis put on the whole nail polish thing. I guess recently several small sellers in the US were even fined a lot of money ($1,000 or so according to my mailman) for shipping nail polish overseas. And these were just little eBay type sellers.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@cfisher no problem, I'm glad we both got a satisfying answer. I do hope it's going to be a nice box - I hope they won't be willing to s*** up their birthday box. As you say, they've got enough partners to make it really great and they should really put some effort into preparing a special box like that. Plus, it's quite expensive!


I honestly did not think we'd hear back from them about either box. Gwen is really going out of her way for the smallest things, but she's also catching up on lots of old issues, like the VIP thing. I was worried with Lauren focusing on affiliate issues that customer service would be doomed. 

I remember getting so excited about Korea's Most Wanted, and the Blithe was an amazing addiction. I was also thrilled about the Lemon Blueberry overnight mask (even in the Memebox it never went below $22 on sale) and I think that box was also $29, or a similar price. The Blithe Patting Water was a huge deal, so we know they can really wow us when they want to. Hopefully they put some real focus on this anniversary box. It sure would be nice if they put as much focus on that as they do their recent collabs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Oct 16, 2014)

Who is the bad person who totally enabled me to get the Camel Milk Cream?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is in my cart but I haven't bought it yet (what a success). I am holding off until friday to see what new boxes will come out. As some of you already said, the camel cream might appear in a release and I'm worrying that, after I buy it, I want to box it might be in. Technically I still have until le 21st to make up my mind right?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Liv said:


> Who is the bad person who totally enabled me to get the Camel Milk Cream?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It is in my cart but I haven't bought it yet (what a success). I am holding off until friday to see what new boxes will come out. As some of you already said, the camel cream might appear in a release and I'm worrying that, after I buy it, I want to box it might be in. Technically I still have until le 21st to make up my mind right?


I'm really curious about Friday's releases since this has been a rather big week for Memebox. I have a feeling they'll be releasing a collab box on Friday (I could be mistaken, I haven't caught up on my Mememail), so I'm wondering if they'll release anything good.

I just hope there's more camel milk cream and 7 Seconds masks available. I think a lot of people are waiting to check the box releases, and possibly waiting for those points still. 

On a side note...I'm glad the free lip gloss thing was mentioned on MUT (and I really hope you ladies got to grab one while they were available). But I really wish it hadn't been posted on Facebook. I definitely think people took serious advantage of it, and when I checked at one point there was 100+ of them available, then they were suddenly gone. And I saw one post about it (which has now been deleted, sadly) where people were commenting with things like "Just signed up for an account to get it, thanks!" and "OMG! I'm totally going to get like 10 of these and give them out for Christmas."


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really curious about Friday's releases since this has been a rather big week for Memebox. I have a feeling they'll be releasing a collab box on Friday (I could be mistaken, I haven't caught up on my Mememail), so I'm wondering if they'll release anything good.
> 
> I just hope there's more camel milk cream and 7 Seconds masks available. I think a lot of people are waiting to check the box releases, and possibly waiting for those points still.
> 
> On a side note...I'm glad the free lip gloss thing was mentioned on MUT (and I really hope you ladies got to grab one while they were available). But I really wish it hadn't been posted on Facebook. I definitely think people took serious advantage of it, and when I checked at one point there was 100+ of them available, then they were suddenly gone. And I saw one post about it (which has now been deleted, sadly) where people were commenting with things like "Just signed up for an account to get it, thanks!" and "OMG! I'm totally going to get like 10 of these and give them out for Christmas."


Collab box release is dinging the 21st as a date in my mind.. I might be dead wrong.

Re: The free lip glosses - pisses me off when people take advantage like that.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Collab box release is dinging the 21st as a date in my mind.. I might be dead wrong.
> 
> Re: The free lip glosses - pisses me off when people take advantage like that.


I haven't read the most recent email yet or read up on the collab boxes at all. But I know they have to release 2 more this month, and don't they usually release those boxes on a Friday? I could be mistaken. 

Yeah, that really bothers me. If that's posted in this thread, then it's people that are already customers of Memebox. Memebox knew offering free shipping meant people could get it for free. And we are REALLY lucky they did that after the USA Exclusives stuff. But if non-customers are going to start signing up just to get a free item (and there's also the fact that not only are they getting a free item, but Memebox has to cover those shipping expenses). And people are going to grab as many as they can get their filthy little paws on, then Memebox is definitely going to stop offering similar opportunities in the future.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I haven't read the most recent email yet or read up on the collab boxes at all. But I know they have to release 2 more this month, and don't they usually release those boxes on a Friday? I could be mistaken.
> 
> Yeah, that really bothers me. If that's posted in this thread, then it's people that are already customers of Memebox. Memebox knew offering free shipping meant people could get it for free. And we are REALLY lucky they did that after the USA Exclusives stuff. But if non-customers are going to start signing up just to get a free item (and there's also the fact that not only are they getting a free item, but Memebox has to cover those shipping expenses). And people are going to grab as many as they can get their filthy little paws on, then Memebox is definitely going to stop offering similar opportunities in the future.


I know very little about typical release days so you're probably right on this one, just have the 21st in my head, will probably turn out to be an appointment or some other important even that I just can't remember hahah.

I hope Memebox can get a super good shipping deal for those glosses so it doesn't cost them much, I know they can be tossed in with our boxes but that luxury won't apply for new customers. I love that we got a little freebie but I don't like people ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

The Vagabond collab is to be released on the 22nd, while on FB they say new Cutie's unboxing is going to happen on the 27th so probably that's the release date as well. I thought there were going to be 3 collabs this month but I'm not sure.

I really wish for some Christmas boxes on Friday! And they should give them an eariler shipping date than the middle of December for sure!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 16, 2014)

OMGIWILLDIEFORCHRISTMASBOXES!!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

It says on the banner for the banner teaser for the collaboration that

"This Friday, get crazy discounts on Epic October Collaboration Value sets! Save on Vagabond Youth, Cutie Pie Marzia #3, and a mysterious 3rd collaborator! DONT MISS OUT BECAUSE OFFERS ARE VALID FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!"

From what I understand they are gonna release bundles on Friday but am not sure if we get a peek inside the boxes first before that because Vagabonds unboxing video will be on Oct 22 am not sure with CPM and the mystery collaborator.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> It says on the banner for the banner teaser for the collaboration that
> 
> "This Friday, get crazy discounts on Epic October Collaboration Value sets! Save on Vagabond Youth, Cutie Pie Marzia #3, and a mysterious 3rd collaborator! DONT MISS OUT BECAUSE OFFERS ARE VALID FOR A LIMITED TIME ONLY!"
> 
> From what I understand they are gonna release bundles on Friday but am not sure if we get a peek inside the boxes first before that because Vagabonds unboxing video will be on Oct 22 am not sure with CPM and the mystery collaborator.


CPM's unboxing video is scheduled for Oct 27th according to FB. Hmmm, it really makes me curious for tomorrow's releases.


----------



## had706 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> Did you like the mask?


Yes I do really like the mask it's a very nice sleeping mask with a gel like consistency. Leaves my face soft and smooth in the morning. I'm sad that it doesn't smell at least a little like pumpkin though as thats really why I bought it!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

I guess we can always cancel if we dont like the box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> Yes I do really like the mask it's a very nice sleeping mask with a gel like consistency. Leaves my face soft and smooth in the morning. I'm sad that it doesn't smell at least a little like pumpkin though as thats really why I bought it!


I have some pumpkin sheet masks...And they don't smell like pumpkin either (I agree about the sleeping pack, great, but not much of a pumpkin scent at all). And I've also seen other Korean skincare products that show the little breakdown of the active ingredients and they'll feature pumpkin, but there is no mention of pumpkin in the product name or description.

I really think they mostly use pumpkin for its nutrients. They don't seem to feature it as a scent like we do in North America. I don't think they realize most of us go crazy for pumpkin because of it's taste and smell. Not because of it's benefits for the skin.


----------



## had706 (Oct 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> I have the full size version of the mask from TesterKorea. It's a gel-like consistency and doesn't smell pumpkin-y at all (so disappointing) but it's a great sleeping mask. Very moisturizing and comparable to Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack EX.


I agree that's its very similar to the Laneige pack as I've tried both. But there is something about the smell of that Laneige one I couldn't stand. I don't mind the TCFS smell even if it's not pumpkiny!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I guess we can always cancel if we dont like the box


True, but if they give no spoilers whatsoever I'm not sure at all which ones I should choose. I think CPM is not really my style so I'd probably skip her, but who knows, maybe after the #2 disaster this box could be really good? Don't know what to think of the other two, I guess Vagabond is most 'me' but she doesn't talk much about skincare at all.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have some pumpkin sheet masks...And they don't smell like pumpkin either (I agree about the sleeping pack, great, but not much of a pumpkin scent at all). And I've also seen other Korean skincare products that show the little breakdown of the active ingredients and they'll feature pumpkin, but there is no mention of pumpkin in the product name or description.
> 
> I really think they mostly use pumpkin for its nutrients. They don't seem to feature it as a scent like we do in North America. I don't think they realize most of us go crazy for pumpkin because of it's taste and smell. Not because of it's benefits for the skin.


Oh, you're right, if they ship immediately we won't be able to cancel...


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 16, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Collab box release is dinging the 21st as a date in my mind.. I might be dead wrong.
> 
> Re: The free lip glosses - pisses me off when people take advantage like that.


Im sure 99% of those who got it would buy it for even $1. They dont need it either. It's just the free stuff excitement. I didnt get it because i dont like the product. I hope this expires in january 2015 as well as the insobeau z cream (which i actually paid for...)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh, you're right, if they ship immediately we won't be able to cancel...


I think she was talking about the collab box (hence why I deleted my comment). But in regards to the pumpkin box...If they post a makeup spoiler then I'm going to want to end up canceling for sure before it ships out.

But even if they do release a spoiler...I'm not going to want to lose the anniversary box, which will probably be sold out by then.

Maybe I'll get lucky and Gwen will get back to me about the whole makeup thing, while there's still anniversary boxes available haha. 

@@Andrea_s Personally, I think the people that grabbed a ton of them, would not have done so if it had cost them any money whatsoever. I think the people that wanted to try it would have gladly paid $1, but I think they would have thought twice about getting extras. And I definitely think it would have deterred the "Oh, it's free. I don't want it, but it's free, so why not?" types.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

@@cfisher, yes, it was about collabs, but it's a good point anyway. Let's say we order bundles with no spoilers, then they show unboxings on 22nd and 27th and ship them on the 28th - no time to cancel...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@cfisher, yes, it was about collabs, but it's a good point anyway. Let's say we order bundles with no spoilers, then they show unboxings on 22nd and 27th and ship them on the 28th - no time to cancel...


Honestly, I COMPLETELY forgot about the fact that the collab boxes usually ship out quickly since they're already put together when they're released.

I'm so used to them just posting the unboxing right away....I think that's just a really sneaky way of trying to get the boxes sold without people knowing the contents. I really hope they plan to release the unboxings with time to spare for cancellations.

But now I wonder if they're just going to list the boxes, pull the whole "get them while they last, they'll be gone in seconds!" and then release the unboxings when it's too late to do anything about it.

Oh, that would be awful.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@@cfisher Thanks for asking about the anniversary. Glad I picked it up 15 mins before the VIP ended yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sounds like it would be a wow box, more so than the collabs. I was astonished they did not megaphone the box and hype...its strange. I would if I'm Memebox, because they claim it to be the best. Not another empty promise I hope...

And just caught up to 5 pages of stuff. 

I wonder if anyone noticed that there is a 6 digit code attached randomly to order confirmation emails? I got it on 2 of my orders and it is $5 off, good for orders above $40. I've tried it with an order and it worked even after I have used both 4 and 6 digit blogger ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Okay, I think I bought too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@veritazy I know, I noticed how they put "Best Day Ever" or something like that in the title of the email about the new boxes, and in the description they make it sound like it will contain really popular items in Korea. So I'm definitely getting my hopes up. I think we'd all be a lot less suspicious if not for the recent Thumbs Up box thing, and the fact that lately they've released sooo many "best of the best" type boxes. I was honestly ready to cancel if they said it was just going to be repeats.

They're giving out those codes on all orders? Thanks for the heads up, I thought they were just going it over certain boxes. 

And I know what you mean...Between the two new boxes...Two camel creams at $15 each and two 7 Seconds sheets at $15 and $10.

....I'm hoping the boxes on Friday....And next weeks boxes...Don't appeal to me much. I could use a break.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, I COMPLETELY forgot about the fact that the collab boxes usually ship out quickly since they're already put together when they're released.
> 
> I'm so used to them just posting the unboxing right away....I think that's just a really sneaky way of trying to get the boxes sold without people knowing the contents. I really hope they plan to release the unboxings with time to spare for cancellations.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid it may really turn out this way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well, we'll need to check the shipping dates carefully tomorrow so it should tell us all we need to know.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@@cfisher They even mentioned "BEST" in caps and 2 screenings. So no cheekroom cheap stuff I assume lol! I was sold by the banner itself so.....  :blush2: I'm too visual-oriented for my own good lol.

I'm not sure if it is all boxes/orders but I have gotten them in 2 emails (or more). I checked back and they are both the same code. I wonder if it would work twice. I only used it because the $7 VIP one won't work for me... had to buy the tea tree ($33.99) + anniversary to get that $5 off as just either are less than $40 which irks me a little...

I'm all out now but will scrap some sedimental cash if a Christmas one appears. *wallet silently sobs*  :laughno:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@veritazy It's just so strange to me that they're putting emphasis on the box only in email and in the description, but them at least referring to it as though it's supposed to be the best box ever, does reassure me a wee bit. There really better not by any Cheekroom, or Hope Girl or Pure Smile, or Shara Shara makeup. 

...Dear Memespies, this sure should be the perfect opportunity to take advantage of your relationship with Chosungah and Neogen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think they'll do a Christmas box, but my hopes are up for a more vague holiday one. Even the Halloween box was just an excuse to get rid of makeup, and we all know there's plenty of zombie, ghost and black cat products to offer a proper Halloween box. I am really curious to see what they do for the holidays though, I hope they wow us with lots of customer perks and themed boxes and new brand boxes. 

@Pualina PS Considering how disastrous the collab boxes have been lately *cough CutiePie2 cough* I fear they may try to pull something that sneaky just to try to unload more boxes. I just hope they had enough sense to not make several thousand of these boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just got my tracking number from Memebox about what is arriving tomorrow express, and it is indeed my Korea shop order that was placed on the 2nd!


same here!  It is my ladykin toners and ampoule order


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

I have the ingredients for the Mi Click Mabuka!!  Memebox (thank you Min!) responded to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will also cross post this in the ingredients thread, as I also asked for 2 other products from the honey box

  Mi Click Mabuka : shea butter , snail liquide visqueux extract, avocado oil, olive oil, aloe vara leaf power, camellia oil, a sweet flag extract.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the ingredients for the Mi Click Mabuka!!  Memebox (thank you Min!) responded to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will also cross post this in the ingredients thread, as I also asked for 2 other products from the honey box
> 
> Mi Click Mabuka : shea butter , snail liquide visqueux extract, avocado oil, olive oil, aloe vara leaf power, camellia oil, a sweet flag extract.


I was excited to try that treatment, and I have to say I'm so much more excited after reading the ingredients. Other than the obvious ingredients (snails extract, score!) I've absolutely loved all of the Camellia haircare treatments I've tried from Korean brands. I wouldn't mind seeing a double of this in a future box.

With Memebox shipping out my OMG/Cute Wishlist/K Style tomorrow...I should be receiving that and the Peach and Lily box around the same time, possibly the same day. 

Let's hope the OMG and K Style are nothing like the Cute Wishlist.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was excited to try that treatment, and I have to say I'm so much more excited after reading the ingredients. Other than the obvious ingredients (snails extract, score!) I've absolutely loved all of the Camellia haircare treatments I've tried from Korean brands. I wouldn't mind seeing a double of this in a future box.
> 
> With Memebox shipping out my OMG/Cute Wishlist/K Style tomorrow...I should be receiving that and the Peach and Lily box around the same time, possibly the same day.
> 
> Let's hope the OMG and K Style are nothing like the Cute Wishlist.


the OMG/Cute/Kstyle - I thought that was supposed to ship out yesterday? Their shipping schedule states the 15th


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the OMG/Cute/Kstyle - I thought that was supposed to ship out yesterday? Their shipping schedule states the 15th


Oh, you're right! I must have gotten the dates mixed up.

So some people should be getting them today.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

This is more of a general skincare question, but relates to a Memebox item so I hope it's not too off topic. How do you narrow down what ingredient your skin reacts to in a product? I used the Pro You Pore Control Mask on parts of my face yesterday, and two of the areas have broken out slightly since using it. Or is it possible that this type of mask can clean the gunk out of the pores which leads to the break out? One of those "it gets worse before it gets better" situations.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

@blinded  have you tried entering in the ingredients into http://cosdna.com/eng/ingredients.php ?

I find that helps a lot.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @blinded  have you tried entering in the ingredients into http://cosdna.com/eng/ingredients.php ?
> 
> I find that helps a lot.


I haven't yet. The product itself isn't listed (I did check), I'm going to do each ingredient later when I can concentrate on what I'm typing (caffeine hasn't totally kicked in yet).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the ingredients for the Mi Click Mabuka!! Memebox (thank you Min!) responded to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will also cross post this in the ingredients thread, as I also asked for 2 other products from the honey box
> 
> Mi Click Mabuka : shea butter , snail liquide visqueux extract, avocado oil, olive oil, aloe vara leaf power, camellia oil, a sweet flag extract.


Thank you thank you thank you! I was the one who asked if anyone had the ingredients and you said you would ask your readers, thank you so much for getting them! You Rock!


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @blinded  have you tried entering in the ingredients into http://cosdna.com/eng/ingredients.php ?
> 
> I find that helps a lot.


Okay, ingredients entered and nothing stands out, although a lot of the ingredients don't have a rating. I think I'll test it out again next week and see if I get the same reaction. It didn't make me red, blotchy or dry which is usually how my skin reacts to products it doesn't like. So maybe it did pull too much out and I didn't clean enough afterwards.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

I canceled my pumpkin box and just ordered the anniversary one separately. It does look like it's going to have makeup in it, and considering the theme it should be orange. 

I'm starting to think only one item will be pumpkin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and the anniversary box is almost sold out.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm pretty new to Memebox -- how can you tell if a box is almost sold out?  I'm not seeing numbers anywhere.  Thanks!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm pretty new to Memebox -- how can you tell if a box is almost sold out?  I'm not seeing numbers anywhere.  Thanks!


You have to add it to your cart and adjust the numbers to just get an idea of how many are left. Inconvenient? Yes. Silly? Yes. But that's addiction for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There's only a bit over 20 left, apparently.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm pretty new to Memebox -- how can you tell if a box is almost sold out?  I'm not seeing numbers anywhere.  Thanks!


It's kind of a pain to do, but basically, you add a box to your cart, and then change the amount that you are "buying" until you can't add anymore.

For example, if you add the Pumpkin box to your cart, change the quantity to 10, 15, 20 etc etc etc until it says you can't add anymore. Then you'll know approximately how many are left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You have to add it to your cart and adjust the numbers to just get an idea of how many are left. Inconvenient? Yes. Silly? Yes. But that's addiction for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There's only a bit over 20 left, apparently.


ARG 20 left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made a huge purchase on the day those boxes came out and I was waiting around to hear if there was all new products or a mix etc before I pulled the trigger. Now I'm looking at my empty wallet and figuring I probably don't need it, but it sounds so tempting!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for answering so quickly!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ARG 20 left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I made a huge purchase on the day those boxes came out and I was waiting around to hear if there was all new products or a mix etc before I pulled the trigger. Now I'm looking at my empty wallet and figuring I probably don't need it, but it sounds so tempting!


It's been confirmed that it will be all new products.

(Enabler alert)

In all honesty...I don't have high hopes for Blogger's Choice, Luckybox 11 or the Empties box...But I really have high hopes for this one.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

I would just can cancel if I end up not liking the anniversary box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I would just can cancel if I end up not liking the anniversary box.


By the time you know what's in the box, it's too late to cancel.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 16, 2014)

I caved and got the Anniversary box, with points and code it was 25.99 shipped. I'll take the risk and hope it's great, just had the gut feeling that I might have box envy had I not gotten it, lol!

I think there's 18 left.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

there are 15 anniversary box left now. If anyone wants it I highly suggest that you nab it now. They are literally flying out of there.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> there are 15 anniversary box left now. If anyone wants it I highly suggest that you nab it now. They are literally flying out of there.


*sigh* regretfully I must pass on that one. - The whole "makeup" comment for that box made me pretty worried- I do not like Korean makeup anymore- Some of my Memebox products will be expiring soon, so I must use those before that happens. Hope its a great box though!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the ingredients for the Mi Click Mabuka!! Memebox (thank you Min!) responded to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will also cross post this in the ingredients thread, as I also asked for 2 other products from the honey box
> 
> 
> 
> Mi Click Mabuka : shea butter , snail liquide visqueux extract, avocado oil, olive oil, aloe vara leaf power, camellia oil, a sweet flag extract.


Does the number of ingredients in English match the number in Korean btw? I'm translating some lists from products and I'm finding that the lists on the site, if longer, aren't necessarily complete (groan)--they're focused on active ingredients and not all the hexablahblahs and blahblahglycols that send my skin into a deep pit of hell. ahhaha If that's the whole legit list for the product it's going on my wishlist ASAP because wow!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> there are 15 anniversary box left now. If anyone wants it I highly suggest that you nab it now. They are literally flying out of there.


Part of me is starting to wonder if they only hype up the boxes that really need the hype to sell well/quickly.

(And part of me just really wants to think their lack of announcement about this box isn't some sort of bad sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Liv (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I'll pass on the Anniversary box, but I hope it is a wonderful one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I knew it! Once again I am coming here to complain about the very annoying people we have working here in Switzerland at the postal customs. They piss me off intentionally now. They are once again sending me a letter (one week after the Cafe box reached them) to ask me to send them my receipt. I will write them in capital letters that every package I receive from Memebox is under 64 CHF (64$ - over this value you have to pay for customs).


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Part of me is starting to wonder if they only hype up the boxes that really need the hype to sell well/quickly.
> 
> (And part of me just really wants to think their lack of announcement about this box isn't some sort of bad sign.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Yeah I kind of think this too.  CPM2 and 3 for example.  They are hyping them because they need the help to sell,it seems like.

10 anniversary box left now


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Does the number of ingredients in English match the number in Korean btw? I'm translating some lists from products and I'm finding that the lists on the site, if longer, aren't necessarily complete (groan)--they're focused on active ingredients and not all the hexablahblahs and blahblahglycols that send my skin into a deep pit of hell. ahhaha If that's the whole legit list for the product it's going on my wishlist ASAP because wow!!!


I dunno know...this is what min at memebox gave me....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah I kind of think this too.  CPM2 and 3 for example.  They are hyping them because they need the help to sell,it seems like.
> 
> 10 anniversary box left now


Yeah, the CPM box they hyped up more than anything. It was endless emails about it, an insane amount of Facebook posts, the section dedicated to it, etc. And there was more than 4,000 of them.

Then the Jackpot box, which honestly if they had not ditched the 10th place I think would have sold rather slowly, and definitely would have needed all that hype.

And that big restock (we've had bigger, and we regularly get better boxes restocked randomly) where it was mostly boxes that no one wanted.

Definitely strange to me at times where they put so much of their energy and focus.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Yeah I kind of think this too. CPM2 and 3 for example. They are hyping them because they need the help to sell,it seems like.
> 
> 10 anniversary box left now


9...should we do a countdown?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

Got mine. DAMN IT

I kinda hoped it wouldnt sell out so quick so I had a chance to think about it more..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

you lot are terrible people lol, complete enablers. I bought that blooming box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you lot are terrible people lol, complete enablers. I bought that blooming box


If the box is absolutely amazing, you'll be thanking us.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If the box is absolutely amazing, you'll be thanking us.


just tops off a very spendy day.... ikea followed by a benefit farce followed by that


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

anyone else thinking yesterdays bundles are delayed


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 16, 2014)

I have will power, I am not buying that anniversary box! LOL


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone else thinking yesterdays bundles are delayed


yes, I think so, as none of the commissions are marked as complete for those bundles...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

that and can't find mine on dhl


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys, I saw the Innisfree set on Memeshop briefly before it was taken down. Don't want to put the programmer in hot water, but we were all discussing about the brand before and I thought we should know about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't get to screen shot it and now it shows the error page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Guys, I saw the Innisfree set on Memeshop briefly before it was taken down. Don't want to put the programmer in hot water, but we were all discussing about the brand before and I thought we should know about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't get to screen shot it and now it shows the error page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Which set?

Oh my goodness! Brands in the Memeshop are always in Memeboxes, aren't they?

Ohhhh. Please be a sign of things to come.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping to hear more about the Pro You mask... has no one else tried it?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Hoping to hear more about the Pro You mask... has no one else tried it?


I have been using it and no bad reactions.

It is a mask....I don't think it is special or anything...but it is good


----------



## Fae (Oct 16, 2014)

I think I'll pass on the anniversary box!

I just placed an order on the Innisfree site! Yay for free shipping!

Still wishing for a christmas box! It's my fav time of the year! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think I'll pass on the anniversary box!
> 
> I just placed an order on the Innisfree site! Yay for free shipping!
> 
> Still wishing for a christmas box! It's my fav time of the year! ^^


I like it due to having little one but my grandma died two years ago just before christmas.... ruins it a bit


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Which set?
> 
> Oh my goodness! Brands in the Memeshop are always in Memeboxes, aren't they?
> 
> Ohhhh. Please be a sign of things to come.


It was the 

1. Jeju Pore clay mask 100ml 

2. 2 hand creams 

3. 50ml canola honey serum

4. 1 facial sheet mask

All estimated to be about $40+ (ebay, BNK, etc).

I hope I didn't miss anything...picture memory wasn't at it's finest since I just came home from a whole day of seminars..

Should be about it, but it was *at sale for only $30* which is a steal, esp with the $5 discount! Not sure about shipping though.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It was the
> 
> 1. Jeju Pore clay mask 100ml
> 
> ...


Hmm, I wonder what they had to change and when it will be posted for sale.

It seems like a rather random collection. Part of me wonders if this is about doing something similar to an Innisfree box, since so many people have asked for Innisfree. Because even if they got that stuff at wholesale through the company, they could probably still make a reasonable profit.

Hoping that isn't the case though. I want Innisfree in some upcoming boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

am gonna buy it if its free shipping if not I will just buy in Ebay


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

spoiler up for dirty gal

*Spoiler #1 Dr. MJ Real Mucin Restore Cream -retails at $46*
Repair and renew with this intensive cream. It contains snail mucin, renowned for its regenerative and revitalzing properties.This potent cream supports natural cell regeneration to decrease the appearance of wrinkles, and is super concentrated to replenish moisture and maximize the appearance of elasticity and firmness.


----------



## tulosai (Oct 16, 2014)

aaand the anniversary box is gone.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you for posting that!

I do love me some snail products! 

I have to say...It does look expensive. 

(Though, not quite what I thought would be in the box.)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> spoiler up for dirty gal
> 
> *Spoiler #1 Dr. MJ Real Mucin Restore Cream -retails at $46*
> 
> Repair and renew with this intensive cream. It contains snail mucin, renowned for its regenerative and revitalzing properties.This potent cream supports natural cell regeneration to decrease the appearance of wrinkles, and is super concentrated to replenish moisture and maximize the appearance of elasticity and firmness.


not sure what makes it dirty but looks interesting... maybe it is slimy?


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> 9...should we do a countdown?


I tried to buy it but when I was almost done, it said that the purchase is impossible cause the box is out of stock.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

I wrote to cancel my mission impossible long lasting box. There more I think about that box the more I wanted to cancel it. Hope I wont regret it!


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

The Innisfree is in the shop now.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 16, 2014)

I just can't get excited about my mask box #5 for some reason... there is nothing in there that I'm super excited to use (except for the honey sheet masks -- which aren't even particularly exciting, lol, they are paper sheet masks). 



Spoiler



I guess I'm happy with the Elizavecca mask/pack but only because of the brand, not for the product.  I *just* got the collagen mask/pack from MCW2, so it's too similar to be particularly exciting.  The Pro You mask might have triclosan in it?  Not sure I want that on my face.  The patches?  I don't consider either of those problem areas at the moment so I don't really care to use them... I might for the novelty, but I would have never bought them for myself.  Boob mask?  Not interested.  No opinion on the Milky Dress sleeping pack.  Will have to hear a "rave" or some kind of a positive review to consider it.  Part of me wants to trade/sell the whole thing, but I'm experiencing stupid FOMO that there might be something amazing I'd be missing out on if I didn't at least try it.  Gaaaah.



Sorry to have such a badittude about it... needed to vent.  That box is bumming me out right now!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle The Elizavecca collagen line is INSANELY popular, there was a period where sites were selling that item for $60 because it was sold out everywhere. Honestly, I know it's a bit repetitive, but after you use up the last one this really is a great product. And even at the absolute best price possible online (with an amazing sale going on) and shipping included, it would be more than half of what you paid for the box. Keep in mind, these products have great dates, and I doubt we'll be getting the same item again. 

Milky Dress is an excellent brand, and although their products can be purchased for below retail (can't all Korean brands?), that sleeping pack would be at least $15 during a great sale with shipping added. And it is in fact a great sleeping pack, it's higher quality than the drugstore level brands, and is up there with brands like Lioele. 

Other than those two items...I thought the $50 value of that Pro You mask was rather amusing. But I do use mud masks, so I choose to see it as being a $10ish mud mask that I won't have to buy when I run out.

The sheet masks, not huge value, but something you'll use, so that's a plus.

I think the bust mask is a bit silly, and I won't use it expecting results, but I will use it for the moisturizing factor (and for a bit of amusement/curiosity). And the eye patches I'll just trade or sell, I don't have wrinkles yet, but I was really pleased to see that they included an entire box rather than one packet.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> The Innisfree is in the shop now.


See! I am glad they follow through with it and not make me look full retard with a false heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm blinded (badumtss) by the amount of sets they have! And new free review stuffs are up too. I gotta say October is really great~ 감사합니다, 미미박스~  :wub:


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the Milky Dress sleeping pack. I can't really compare it to anything else, but I have definitely noticed that since I started using it my face feels softer and smoother. I've only used the Pore You mask once, and within a few hours my chin had a small breakout, so I'm guessing it isn't suited for me. I like sheet masks, even if it's something silly like the bust one.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugh, I can't believe they offered the Innisfree set the day after I bought the Super Volcanic Pore Mask from BNK!  Dangit!  Oh, well, I guess if it's as fabulous as everyone says it is, I'll be glad to have two, because I couldn't pass up on the deal at $25 after my VIP free shipping coupon and memepoints!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> See! I am glad they follow through with it and not make me look full retard with a false heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm blinded (badumtss) by the amount of sets they have! And new free review stuffs are up too. I gotta say October is really great~ 감사합니다, 미미박스~  :wub:


Haha, the sets aren't bad as far as prices go. The one with the Tony Moly Strawberry wash off and the Missha product and Holika Holika Good Cera cream is calling me. But you have to pay the same shipping costs as a box, blah!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Haha, the sets aren't bad as far as prices go. The one with the Tony Moly Strawberry wash off and the Missha product and Holika Holika Good Cera cream is calling me. But you have to pay the same shipping costs as a box, blah!


Gotta add some $1 ariul masks then lol~ 

The Innisfree is defo good value. I could use em all without reservations but do I need a back up? *runs to check how much is left of my pore clay*

I'm still waiting on my other Memeshop order. 

@@Andi B I wish I had some points to justify it but I'm down to 0 atm *shuns self to the corner of shame*. I'll sleep on it and rake some emergency resources if necessary. The approximates: hand creams ($12), volcanic pack ($14), canola serum ($14)= $40 plus 2 masks! What a deal right?  :laughno:   :laughno:   :laughno:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Gotta add some $1 ariul masks then lol~
> 
> The Innisfree is defo good value. I could use em all without reservations but do I need a back up? *runs to check how much is left of my pore clay*
> 
> I'm still waiting on my other Memeshop order.


The weird thing is, they make you pick the shipping cost on the actual page, rather than at checkout.

I think they may be doing this so that we can't get free shipping on them. Has anyone tried to grab one yet? 

I have soooo many masks, and I have like 6 of their Jeju hand creams. And plenty of their sheet masks. It's a good deal, but the only thing I want right now is the honey gel mist. Darn! I wish I didn't already purchase the other stuff, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

i wonder if vip free shipping for shop purchases works on them?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if vip free shipping for shop purchases works on them?


I checked, it looks like it works (didn't checkout).

The pricing for shipping is different on the boxes. The Innisfree was $10.99, the other one was $6.99. 

I have a feeling some of the ladies on here are going to be posting, asking for any unused/unwanted free shipping VIP codes, any minute now.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if vip free shipping for shop purchases works on them?


It just worked for me on the Innisfree set, but they may have changed it.  I wasn't charged shipping on that one until the last page.  However, I got the Road Shop set too (in a separate order...didn't see it at first), and it made me pick my shipping when I added it to the cart, and the free shipping code (not the same one I already used) wouldn't work on it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

it was just a query tbh. I am skint and cant use codes anyhow lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it was just a query tbh. I am skint and cant use codes anyhow lol


I was already wondering about that to be honest, so I didn't mind checking.

I think with the free shipping, a lot of people are going to want those boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

the whole omg/cutelist not shipping yet is irritating me tbh...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the whole omg/cutelist not shipping yet is irritating me tbh...


I never get shipping notifications until after I receive the DHL packages, and the shipping reference thing never seems to work for me.

Are we sure they didn't ship them?

I was hoping it would just magically show up today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I want my Rapunzel box to get here. Hasn't even shown up at customs yet. It's getting harder and harder for me to avoid spoiling it for myself, even Memebox has it on their site. I've spoiled the last two boxes for myself and I think I like them better when they are mostly a surprise.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the whole omg/cutelist not shipping yet is irritating me tbh...


I know...tomorrow is my Birthday...I really wanted to get to play with everything!  I've bought too many "gifts to myself" lately, so I will live....  On a positive note, I got my shipping notice for my Peach &amp; Lily box!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I never get shipping notifications until after I receive the DHL packages, and the shipping reference thing never seems to work for me.
> 
> Are we sure they didn't ship them?
> 
> I was hoping it would just magically show up today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you can normally track them on dhl with your order number... cant atm....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I never get shipping notifications until after I receive the DHL packages, and the shipping reference thing never seems to work for me.
> 
> Are we sure they didn't ship them?
> 
> I was hoping it would just magically show up today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


you know they might have not updated their databases - my commissions for those sales have not been applied and they still say pending, not completed.

usually, they would show up right away, but not today.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you know they might have not updated their databases - my commissions for those sales have not been applied and they still say pending, not completed.
> 
> usually, they would show up right away, but not today.


I am not sure they have even gone but maybe mine might come parcelforce if they are having nailvarnishgate issues


----------



## Andi B (Oct 16, 2014)

I know most of us aren't dying of anticipation over CPM#3, but is anyone else confused about when the collab boxes are being released?  On the main collab page, they say "This Friday, get crazy discounts on Epic October Collaboration Sets! Save on Vagabond Youth, CutiePieMarzia #3 and a mysterious 3rd collaborator", yet it also says that Oct. 22 is the release date for Vagabond Youth, and Oct. 27 for CPM#3.  Does this mean they're doing a pre-sale value set tomorrow, and then doing full reveals later on?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if vip free shipping for shop purchases works on them?


Yup the free shipping works as it is a memeshop item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also impressed they did not impose a mythical value on either sets this time. $45 sounds about right for the Innisfree. And yes, got the same bundle and hoping they will arrive tmr, otherwise it will be Monday and an agonizing weekend for me lol. (I never use that adjective for weekends ever!!!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Imma be off to actually study for a minitest tmr. So much to think about lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you know they might have not updated their databases - my commissions for those sales have not been applied and they still say pending, not completed.
> 
> usually, they would show up right away, but not today.


Ah, I hadn't even thought about that. 

Gosh, I really hope they did ship it out. Honestly, the DHL tracking thing with order numbers never works right for me, other than on weekends where it takes my package a few days to reach me.

I really hope it's just a glitch and they start showing up.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 16, 2014)

from what i have read the general thoughht is it will be a sale before they reveal contents


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

Reading all these posts is really going to be the end of me, and all my mad money!

So, is it pretty unanimous that Innisfree is a go-to brand? Or is it just the serum? I haven't tried anything yet.

Also how does one get free shipping for this set?.. it's all a bit much to get straight. And to be a VIP you need to buy how much, in what time span?

Thanks ladies!         

... I think I've fallen down the rabbit hole joining these forums


----------



## starry101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just FYI it looks like you can still get the Anniversary Box in the value pack with the pumpkin box! Enjoy!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Reading all these posts is really going to be the end of me, and all my mad money!
> 
> So, is it pretty unanimous that Innisfree is a go-to brand? Or is it just the serum? I haven't tried anything yet.
> 
> ...


Innisfree is an excellent brand, it's really widely respected for its ingredients, and it's rare to get a bad product from them. 

The free shipping is only if you have a VIP code that was sent out where you get free shipping if you spend $30 or more in the Memeshop. If you need one of those codes and aren't VIP, just mention it on here.

You have to buy 5 boxes in a 3 month period to reach VIP status. Once you reach the status, you'll qualify for VIP perks the following month. You usually get an email with codes and congratulations on the 1st of the month. 

Oh, and welcome to the Mememadness!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Some of the new review &amp; win items look pretty great--I wonder if they'll be offered on sale with free shipping next week like the first 3 were. October really is shaping up to be a pretty good Mememonth (not a good month for my wallet, though)!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@theori3 I just started poking around those and was wondering the same thing. If they do sales and free shipping, those things will sell like crazy. If the companies are giving them these products for cheap or free to get a bunch of hype over them, this is a brilliant way to do so.

And oh my goodness. Sale prices+free shipping+$5 off coupons?!

That would definitely make this month epic for Memebox.

I can't wait until the sampling event is over to see what happens with those items!


----------



## Fae (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd love to buy some of these items, if they are free shipping! ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

OMG I was looking for ingredients for the Dirty Girl spoiler item and the photos of the product in action (scroll down) are INSANE! SO COOL!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Innisfree is an excellent brand, it's really widely respected for its ingredients, and it's rare to get a bad product from them.
> 
> The free shipping is only if you have a VIP code that was sent out where you get free shipping if you spend $30 or more in the Memeshop. If you need one of those codes and aren't VIP, just mention it on here.
> 
> ...



to add on -  a value set is considered ONE box.  So, even if you purchased 3 value sets of 2 boxes each, that is only considered 3 boxes, not 6


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> to add on -  a value set is considered ONE box.  So, even if you purchased 3 value sets of 2 boxes each, that is only considered 3 boxes, not 6


I've heard this before, but a couple of my accounts made VIP with value sets counting as multiple boxes (both had only 4 orders if you didn't include value sets). I assumed they changed that policy recently, or was it just a fluke? 

...This is Memebox we're talking about. I'm leaning towards fluke. 

@ Thank you! This really does look like a genuinely premium product. I know one of the snail creams in a previous box was listed at high value, but I had purchased it on KoreaDepart for $5 and it was a bit meh. I can't wait to try this one.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I was looking for ingredients for the Dirty Girl spoiler item and the photos of the product in action (scroll down) are INSANE! SO COOL!


That reminds me of the Elizavecca snail cream! So glad I picked up this box!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Must resist any purchases..


----------



## yunii (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Reading all these posts is really going to be the end of me, and all my mad money!
> 
> So, is it pretty unanimous that Innisfree is a go-to brand? Or is it just the serum? I haven't tried anything yet.
> 
> ...


Innisfree is a good brand and it have product like that clay mask that is AMAZING.

VIP get 1 free shipping code for purchases over $30 this month. We aren't sure if it is a monthly thing because this is the first time it is offered. 

To become a VIP you need to puchase 5 boxes or more within 3 months. However, bundle only count as one. For example, If i purchased 1 three box bundles in August, 1 two box bundle in September, and 1 box in October. It count as 3 boxes instead of 6. 

Hope this helps. Also, from experience, you need to track your own purchases because sometimes they "forgot/miss" giving ppl VIP status.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Innisfree is an excellent brand, it's really widely respected for its ingredients, and it's rare to get a bad product from them.
> 
> The free shipping is only if you have a VIP code that was sent out where you get free shipping if you spend $30 or more in the Memeshop. If you need one of those codes and aren't VIP, just mention it on here.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for all the info and quick reply. I've put the Innisfree set in my cart since it seems to be a must-have. I prefer quality over too many bells and whistles, so based on your recommend and what I've read in past posts I'm gonna go for it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone know why they might be adding tax to this item and not to my previous purchases??

*~I would be so happy (and grateful) if anyone has a VIP Free-Shipping code they can't utilize, and they are willing to part with it ~*    

(.... I didn't even know this was a thing. So much to learn, so steep a Memecurve!)

Thanks cfisher. I am amazed at the dedication here, (and the sheer amount of purchase volume). I get it though... I'm starting to feel a little like a gambler at a Blackjack table with the shakes, myself ...lol.

:wacko2:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch I have an extra VIP code for the free shipping so I'll go track it down and send it to you.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I was looking for ingredients for the Dirty Girl spoiler item and the photos of the product in action (scroll down) are INSANE! SO COOL!


I'm loving this and am extra excited for this box now! At first I was like, "Oh joy, another



Spoiler



cream


for my vast and ever-growing collection," but this one looks fun, high-end, and creepyrad.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

@INNISFREE SPECIAL SET - is tempting, but that's way too many hand creams for two of my hands lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm loving this and am extra excited for this box now! At first I was like, "Oh joy, another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to pre judge snail creams by their stringy factor. So when a snail cream is just....Well, creamy. I immediately feel ripped off.

Going by the photos...Now THAT is a proper snail cream.

Gosh, I must sound like such a brat.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 16, 2014)

@ it looks like you only get one or the other for the hand creams, not both.  Or are you saying that adding even one more to your stash is too many?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> to add on -  a value set is considered ONE box.  So, even if you purchased 3 value sets of 2 boxes each, that is only considered 3 boxes, not 6


Cheers! for that. I actually was desperate for the (much maligned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Halloween Box, so I had to buy the value set with CPM2, and learned this detail in the process.

The whole VIP angle is something else to factor into all these (utterly important!) decisions. Does that mean all other purchases are excluded from counting towards VIP status?

Thanks Biancardi!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @ it looks like you only get one or the other for the hand creams, not both.  Or are you saying that adding even one more to your stash is too many?


I got too many hand creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I was looking for ingredients for the Dirty Girl spoiler item and the photos of the product in action (scroll down) are INSANE! SO COOL!


I swear, you are going to be the death of my wallet. Really eying up that box now...


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Thanks for all the info and quick reply. I've put the Innisfree set in my cart since it seems to be a must-have. I prefer quality over too many bells and whistles, so based on your recommend and what I've read in past posts I'm gonna go for it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Anyone know why they might be adding tax to this item and not to my previous purchases??
> 
> *~I would be so happy (and grateful) if anyone has a VIP Free-Shipping code they can't utilize, and they are willing to part with it ~*
> 
> ...





LuxxyLuxx said:


> @INNISFREE SPECIAL SET - is tempting, but that's way too many hand creams for two of my hands lol


If you want Innisfree stuff without hand creams lol you should visit their global site. They are offering free shipping promotions right now for orders over $50. Cause for 30 you can get soooo much lol. Oh and @@cfisher I finally made it to $50 lol

Btw does anyone know if the contest for the collaboration is for all members or just those who are new and need to sign up for new account?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

yunii said:


> Innisfree is a good brand and it have product like that clay mask that is AMAZING.
> 
> VIP get 1 free shipping code for purchases over $30 this month. We aren't sure if it is a monthly thing because this is the first time it is offered.
> 
> ...


Okay, you folks have convinced me about Innisfree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm going to throroughly check around the site for any new must-haves offered today. And then I guess I will check in tomorrow for the collab boxes and whatever else might be on offer. Is there any benefit to holding off until tomorrow?  I better get another job... lol

Thanks for clarifying the details, Yunii. I didn't realize you guys are just getting this for the first time!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@BlackMagwitch I have an extra VIP code for the free shipping so I'll go track it down and send it to you.


Amazeballs... You are awesome!  Much appreciated.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@ never get too much hand cream for me. I throw one in my bag all the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good-smelling one for class to double as temporary perfume.

@@flushblush @ Yeah thats pretty rad. I might have to start on a heavier routine on moisturizing products soon. Thank god winter is here soon! They say the heater is bad for skin in Korea lol so i might turn it down a little and slap on more cream. 

@@BlackMagwitch hey welcome! And I see you are all themed up for Halloween~ Enjoy memeshopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I should be studying, seriously. I need to unplug the modem and un-memebox my brain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 16, 2014)

my yogurt box JUST left LA and i live in San Francisco......this is taking FOR-EEVERRRR......I bet I wont receive it until next week..which makes it.. 3 weeks... (shipped on sept.30) 

what.

the.

heck.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm lost. Can someone link me to the Innisfree global site with the free shipping over $50? The global site for me doesn't seem to have a way to purchase anything, and the Korean site I can't read lol

Nvm found it


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 16, 2014)

I resisted the urge to buy Memeboxes just now and the powers that be rewarded me by sending my postal service worker to my door with a Memebox ten minutes later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Those Ariul masks are cute! - Did anyone order any?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Those Ariul masks are cute! - Did anyone order any?

I think this



Spoiler



http://us.memebox.com/spa-water-24hours-moisturizing-detox-cleanser-p#.VEAnaRbqVGs


will be in the mermaid box, if it has not already been in a box yet?


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 16, 2014)

WHOA.

I just submitted my blog reviews through their new form about an hour and a half ago and i just checked my account and they credited my account....maybe 45 minutes after i submitted the form! I love that!

but

..i do wished that they would send me a notice that they had credited me or at least give me a confirmation that they received my request.........


----------



## raindrop (Oct 16, 2014)

Hm, I just got the recent email that includes the LJH contest for the free samples. It is illegal in the US to run a contest that is contingent upon purchase (or even one where a purchase increases your chances).  I don't see any way to enter other than to buy things, I wonder if they are going to have some legal issues with this one...


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

The spoiler for the Dirty Gal box confirmed my suspicion that I should cancel it. I don't think I'd want to touch that. No issue with the 



Spoiler



snail slime


itself, but that's too sticky, stringy for me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> The spoiler for the Dirty Gal box confirmed my suspicion that I should cancel it. I don't think I'd want to touch that. No issue with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of the best foot moisturizers around is that stuff.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> The spoiler for the Dirty Gal box confirmed my suspicion that I should cancel it. I don't think I'd want to touch that. No issue with the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know - it seems like it might have the same kind of texture as the Bounce Cheese Cream and the Massage Creme from the honey 2 box.  Both of those are super stringy, but not at all sticky- it's quite a contradiction.  I like them a lot.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ never get too much hand cream for me. I throw one in my bag all the time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good-smelling one for class to double as temporary perfume.
> 
> @@flushblush @ Yeah thats pretty rad. I might have to start on a heavier routine on moisturizing products soon. Thank god winter is here soon! They say the heater is bad for skin in Korea lol so i might turn it down a little and slap on more cream.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am all themed up, if by theme you mean Memebox theme. I'll be dressing as the big Pumpkin Memebox with arms and legs ...haha. That would be funny, actually. But, only at a Makeuptalk.com party. You'd be the lone one finding this a hysterical costume idea at a 'normal' party.

Once I saw that fakey blood gloss spoiler, my heart went pitter-patter ...it was over! I'm really looking forward to it despite things I have read. My makeup can be on the macabre side on a normal day, so I think I'll do okay with it.

Thanks for the welcome.. I'm enjoying everyone so far.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I don't know - it seems like it might have the same kind of texture as the Bounce Cheese Cream and the Massage Creme from the honey 2 box.  Both of those are super stringy, but not at all sticky- it's quite a contradiction.  I like them a lot.


I was weighing the Bounce Cheese Cream up against the Camel Milk yesterday, and went with the Camels.  Have you liked the BCC enough to repurchase it?

Cheers!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Hm, I just got the recent email that includes the LJH contest for the free samples. It is illegal in the US to run a contest that is contingent upon purchase (or even one where a purchase increases your chances).  I don't see any way to enter other than to buy things, I wonder if they are going to have some legal issues with this one...


You are quite right.  It *is* illegal.  I hope they figure it out quick and change that.  I think they need to just read up in general on giveaway and contest legalities since they toe that line a lot.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I was weighing the Bounce Cheese Cream up against the Camel Milk yesterday, and went with the Camels.  Have you liked the BCC enough to repurchase it?
> 
> Cheers!


I'm in the minority but I didn't really care for it.  It definitely has a weird factor to it with the texture being so unusual.  But as a moisturizer?  I have better.  That's just me though.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@blinded I've used some high end snail creams before, and none of them were actually sticky. The creams with high snail mucin content are stringy because of the mucin, but they're usually still creamy and not sticky. They also absorb really well. Even my Shara Shara snail cream in the little tube strings whenever you apply it (seriously, you can pull it like 2 feet just to get the strands to all pull off) and it's not even anywhere near a premium quality. If the stringy thing doesn't bother you, I wouldn't worry about it.

@@BlackMagwitch I've tried another cheese cream that I loved, and I was thrilled to get the Bounce Cheese Cream (I have always heard amazing things about it) but I ordered the Wine and Cheese box to get it. I have heard people with oily skin aren't fond it though, and it's a really rich cream which some people don't like.

But if you do want the Bounce Cheese Cream, considering that it's $25 and the box is $32 when you use a a $5 off coupon, I say grab the box before it's gone. You'll only be paying several dollars more, but you'll be getting a bunch of other products. 

As for the camel milk cream, I say good choice. I've been pestering everyone to get it because the brand (Neogen) is absolutely amazing, and paying so little for one of their products is completely unheard of.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I think the stringy thing will bother me. I'm weird about textures sometimes. So far no regrets on cancelling this box, but I'm excited to see what is in it. I still think it'll be really fun for other people.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm in the minority but I didn't really care for it.  It definitely has a weird factor to it with the texture being so unusual.  But as a moisturizer?  I have better.  That's just me though.


Yeh, it's hard to think, cheeeeeeeeeze ... when speaking of moisturizers, (even though I've read it smells nice).  It almost seemed a bit gimmicky, even though I haven't totally ruled it out!

thx


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> I think the stringy thing will bother me. I'm weird about textures sometimes. So far no regrets on cancelling this box, but I'm excited to see what is in it. I still think it'll be really fun for other people.


I think the stringy thing bothers a lot of people.

It's understandable. Snail slime isn't for everyone.

@@BlackMagwitch It's really just whey, but the other spoiler for the Wine and Cheese box is the Mangchee cream. The Mangchee line is mango and cheese products, and it does actually contain Quark in it. I actually really wanted to try that line, so that and the Bounce Cheese Cream (which is full size, in previous boxes it was a half size deluxe sample apparently) have already more than covered what I paid for the box.

If you really want the cheese cream, I really do say get the box, because I don't think we're going to get this sort of offer again. And someone at Memebox even told me the sale price in the shop is a one time thing, so I don't think we'll be able to buy it at such a good price again either.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You are quite right.  It *is* illegal.  I hope they figure it out quick and change that.  I think they need to just read up in general on giveaway and contest legalities since they toe that line a lot.


Especially since this is US shop contest!  Based in CA, they don't have much of a leg to stand on.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I was weighing the Bounce Cheese Cream up against the Camel Milk yesterday, and went with the Camels.  Have you liked the BCC enough to repurchase it?
> 
> Cheers!


I like it, but I actually find it a bit heavy.  I prefer the one I got in the Honey 2 box, which is huge so it should last me a good long while.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the stringy thing bothers a lot of people.
> 
> It's understandable. Snail slime isn't for everyone.
> 
> ...


It's funny that I have no problem putting it on my lips though. Seems backwards that it's the texture and not the fact it's, you know, slime from a snail that bothers me. I'm just a complicated person I guess.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@blinded I've used some high end snail creams before, and none of them were actually sticky. The creams with high snail mucin content are stringy because of the mucin, but they're usually still creamy and not sticky. They also absorb really well. Even my Shara Shara snail cream in the little tube strings whenever you apply it (seriously, you can pull it like 2 feet just to get the strands to all pull off) and it's not even anywhere near a premium quality. If the stringy thing doesn't bother you, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> @@BlackMagwitch I've tried another cheese cream that I loved, and I was thrilled to get the Bounce Cheese Cream (I have always heard amazing things about it) but I ordered the Wine and Cheese box to get it. I have heard people with oily skin aren't fond it though, and it's a really rich cream which some people don't like.
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about Neogen too, so I'm really excited to try it. I normally only use the french brand LaRochePosay on my face because I've had weird things happen with other high end products (like Estee Lauder or Clarins, blah blah). So, I hope it agrees with me. It sounds like it could be a nice product. I was tempted to get TWO because of the sale but it was hard to justfy when I realized I hadn't yet tried it ...LOL!  omg, it's a slippery slope.

I had no interest in Wine &amp; Cheese until someone mentioned the 7 Secs Morning sheets having wine in them.. then I kind of went 'oh-oh.. maybe I SHOULD be interested'

I am seriously turning into a monster.

thx for the insight!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

I think technically its not a giveaway I think its like a raffle but I am not sure about that tho.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I had no interest in Wine &amp; Cheese until someone mentioned the 7 Secs Morning sheets having wine in them.. then I kind of went 'oh-oh.. maybe I SHOULD be interested'
> 
> I am seriously turning into a monster.
> 
> thx for the insight!


And that's how it allll begins!  Welcome to the land of Memeaddiction!!  Resistance is futile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

@@blinded Everyone keeps looking at me like I'm crazy when they find out what's in that Pure Smile snail lip treatment. And of course all I can think is "Um, snail slime. Seriously, what's the big deal? Is this not a thing everywhere now?" I clearly have been using Korean cosmetics for too long, I'm often baffled by the thought of even being the least bit shocked/put off by snail slime. But yeah, the mouth thing is a little weird, when you really, really think about it. But it's filtered. And I love escargot. So, it doesn't really creep me out. 

@@BlackMagwitch I got really into Korean skincare 6 or so years ago, and before that, I spent a lot of money on high end skincare during my late teens and early 20's. I can not tell you how many times I had skin irritation caused by the high end department store products, but I can say that I probably didn't finish more than 20% of the products that I purchased. I've had great luck with Korean skincare, and other than a couple of sensitivities of ingredients that have always bothered my skin, and a problem with fake sheet masks, and a few toners that had alcohol in them (not something I expect from Korean toners)....I have nothing bad to say.

I do think there's a good chance the 7 Seconds masks will be in an upcoming box, though I sort of doubt it will be the Wine and Cheese. I only say this because the Bounce Cheese Cream is in it, plus their second spoiler is for a really high value item. It would be the best box ever if they did put it in there though, so here's hoping!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 16, 2014)

And take note that the Shop USA event you will just win 10 *samples* of the Vita propolis *or *Tea Tree essence so I  thinkI will just keep my $10 + $6 shipping and buy another box instead.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the stringy thing bothers a lot of people.
> 
> It's understandable. Snail slime isn't for everyone.
> 
> ...


oh my gosh.. useful!

You guys are seriously going to be the end of me!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And that's how it allll begins!  Welcome to the land of Memeaddiction!!  Resistance is futile!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A-HAHA!!  I know I am *doomed*!

And to top it off your avatar is staring at me with this grinning look of satisfaction, and it's all just very unfair what's happening!  I am being assililated ... and you look quite pleased about the whole thing!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

I got the Tea Tree box.  I'm seriously hoping for some LJH products in there.  Did anyone have other ideas of what they think might be in there?  I'm only familiar with the LJH line which I love.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a dream of making 7 second wipes out of stuff...and...wipes, but looking at the ingredient list on @@MissJexie's blog, I see why they're expensive. NICE. LIST!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have a dream of making 7 second wipes out of stuff...and...wipes, but looking at the ingredient list on @@MissJexie's blog, I see why they're expensive. NICE. LIST!


One of the brands that makes a similar product (the ones where the liquid is separate from the pads) used to sell pads separate from the liquid for really cheap. I so very much wish I had bought a billion of them, they looked just like the 7 Seconds ones and worked wonders with whatever concoction I mixed together from my massive Korean skincare selection.

I haven't seen them in years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 16, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch lol the theme I meant was your name and profile pic. Enjoy the festivities! I read you are all set, pumpkin!  :wub:  

@ the whole nengjanggo yes? I'll just pour blithe onto a facial sponge hahah~ Wait, would that be the next revolutionary scrub?  *lightbulbmoment*


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@blinded Everyone keeps looking at me like I'm crazy when they find out what's in that Pure Smile snail lip treatment. And of course all I can think is "Um, snail slime. Seriously, what's the big deal? Is this not a thing everywhere now?" I clearly have been using Korean cosmetics for too long, I'm often baffled by the thought of even being the least bit shocked/put off by snail slime. But yeah, the mouth thing is a little weird, when you really, really think about it. But it's filtered. And I love escargot. So, it doesn't really creep me out.
> 
> @@BlackMagwitch I got really into Korean skincare 6 or so years ago, and before that, I spent a lot of money on high end skincare during my late teens and early 20's. I can not tell you how many times I had skin irritation caused by the high end department store products, but I can say that I probably didn't finish more than 20% of the products that I purchased. I've had great luck with Korean skincare, and other than a couple of sensitivities of ingredients that have always bothered my skin, and a problem with fake sheet masks, and a few toners that had alcohol in them (not something I expect from Korean toners)....I have nothing bad to say.
> 
> I do think there's a good chance the 7 Seconds masks will be in an upcoming box, though I sort of doubt it will be the Wine and Cheese. I only say this because the Bounce Cheese Cream is in it, plus their second spoiler is for a really high value item. It would be the best box ever if they did put it in there though, so here's hoping!


Yeah, you srsly have been doing the Korean thing a long time. I've only recently heard about snail snot, so yes ... it seems a bit off-putting to me. I used to love escargot myself, but I've been veg for 17yrs now... so I'll have to think about it and look into it a wee bit more.

I'm glad to hear this because LaRochePosay is the only line I trust at the moment. It's hard to tell from the outside if Memebox is hype or novelty. Part of the excitement is watching what's new and fantasizing about that ultimate cosmetic. However, at the end of the day I want something worth my money, (and now all my time too!). 

Has it ever happened that they have put 3 top products in a box like BCC, MLC, &amp; 7 Secs in one box? Impossibility?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 16, 2014)

Okay, I emailed CS about the $7 off 2 boxes code not working during the VIP pricing window.  Response:

"I just checked with a VIP team member, and discount codes can only be used for full-priced boxes.

We apologize for the inconvenience, we will be sure to make it clear in future newsletters."

So no using that code on VIP priced boxes.  Mystery solved.  Stupid.


----------



## engawa (Oct 16, 2014)

Now that Memeshop is selling innisfree, here's to hoping for innisfree products in the From Jeju box.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have a dream of making 7 second wipes out of stuff...and...wipes, but looking at the ingredient list on @@MissJexie's blog, I see why they're expensive. NICE. LIST!


Seriously SO many amazing things! When I got a few things from skinfactory, they sent me this huge booklet of all their products with information etc and I was just sparkly-eyed gazing at everything. They really do have a fantastic line of products with high quality ingredients. It's definitely no wonder they're pricey.


----------



## engawa (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Seriously SO many amazing things! When I got a few things from skinfactory, they sent me this huge booklet of all their products with information etc and I was just sparkly-eyed gazing at everything. They really do have a fantastic line of products with high quality ingredients. It's definitely no wonder they're pricey.


I just went to stalk your blog for the ingredients list and wow--that is like everything good packed into one! I actually wasn't that interested in the 7 second mask (I don't know, I actually like my extensively long asian routine--am I weird??) but reading your blog post makes me really want to get it now.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 16, 2014)

It looks like the contest for the LJH products no longer requires a purchase.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like the contest for the LJH products no longer requires a purchase.


About time!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 16, 2014)

The luckybox 10 ships tomorrow. I can't see a bundle with it. Does this mean that people didn't get the upgrade in shipping and we will see spoilers in one week?

I have ordered the box but I want to see more spoilers!!!


----------



## raindrop (Oct 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like the contest for the LJH products no longer requires a purchase.


LOL, memebox is hyper-efficient when they don't want to get sued  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> I just went to stalk your blog for the ingredients list and wow--that is like everything good packed into one! I actually wasn't that interested in the 7 second mask (I don't know, I actually like my extensively long asian routine--am I weird??) but reading your blog post makes me really want to get it now.


It really is everything good packed into one! LOL That's the perfect way to describe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I agree- I love my skincare "ritual" but I love it more at night. In the morning I'm rushing around trying to get ready for work, so it's nice to have a product that helps me skip a few steps. Honestly you could just include it within the mix of stuff. There are days where I hop out of the shower and use a morning sheet and a sunscreen and that's it. Other days I'll wash my face in the shower, use a booster/toner/exfoliator and then use a morning sheet. After the morning sheet i'll put on my moisturizer/sunscreen/whitening cream etc. I get oily skin during the day so I skip ampoules in the morning. But I think they're just really versatile little things that you can use on their own or in addition to your routine for an added boost!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like the contest for the LJH products no longer requires a purchase.


I feel like MUT is the cut-rate retainer Memebox legal team, popping up out of the mascara aisle saying, "Hey, girl, don't do that, it's a $5,000 fine, yo."


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@BlackMagwitch lol the theme I meant was your name and profile pic. Enjoy the festivities! I read you are all set, pumpkin!  :wub:
> 
> @ the whole nengjanggo yes? I'll just pour blithe onto a facial sponge hahah~ Wait, would that be the next revolutionary scrub?  *lightbulbmoment*


Admittedly, I am one of the Everyday-Is-Halloween crowd in varying degrees, so I guess you could say that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @fanserviced the whole nengjanggo yes? I'll just pour blithe onto a facial sponge hahah~ Wait, would that be the next revolutionary scrub?  *lightbulbmoment*


 WAAAAIT--that's brilliant! I have a whole bottle of that purple Blithe just waiting to give me a morning boost. Now to find the lil pads... SWEET!


----------



## engawa (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It really is everything good packed into one! LOL That's the perfect way to describe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I agree- I love my skincare "ritual" but I love it more at night. In the morning I'm rushing around trying to get ready for work, so it's nice to have a product that helps me skip a few steps. Honestly you could just include it within the mix of stuff. There are days where I hop out of the shower and use a morning sheet and a sunscreen and that's it. Other days I'll wash my face in the shower, use a booster/toner/exfoliator and then use a morning sheet. After the morning sheet i'll put on my moisturizer/sunscreen/whitening cream etc. I get oily skin during the day so I skip ampoules in the morning. But I think they're just really versatile little things that you can use on their own or in addition to your routine for an added boost!


Yeah true, sometimes when I'm in a rush in the morning I have to fan my face to get my skincare products to absorb faster HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping this will show up in a later box! (and watch it be the Empties box which is the only "best of the best" one I didn't purchase -.-)

On another note, I just opened up my LJH set package. I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but is the vita-propolis ampoule suppose to be only 80% full? It's already such a small bottle, it's sad it's not even filled to the top. ):


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> Yeah true, sometimes when I'm in a rush in the morning I have to fan my face to get my skincare products to absorb faster HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping this will show up in a later box! (and watch it be the Empties box which is the only "best of the best" one I didn't purchase -.-)
> 
> On another note, I just opened up my LJH set package. I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but is the vita-propolis ampoule suppose to be only 80% full? It's already such a small bottle, it's sad it's not even filled to the top. ):


The one LJH product I've received is the tea tree essence, and if I remember correctly, it was also about 80% full or so. I vividly remember it not being completely filled to the top. I was bummed at first but I needed so little that it didn't seem to matter much. It lasted forever!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It really is everything good packed into one! LOL That's the perfect way to describe it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I agree- I love my skincare "ritual" but I love it more at night. In the morning I'm rushing around trying to get ready for work, so it's nice to have a product that helps me skip a few steps. Honestly you could just include it within the mix of stuff. There are days where I hop out of the shower and use a morning sheet and a sunscreen and that's it. Other days I'll wash my face in the shower, use a booster/toner/exfoliator and then use a morning sheet. After the morning sheet i'll put on my moisturizer/sunscreen/whitening cream etc. I get oily skin during the day so I skip ampoules in the morning. But I think they're just really versatile little things that you can use on their own or in addition to your routine for an added boost!


I ponder this product because of all the raving. But doesn't it work out to be $1 per one sheet/pad? (at the sale price?) That seems dear to me. Does it make your skin incredible, because I don't think the convenience aspect alone could justify the cost for me.

Thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I ponder this product because of all the raving. But doesn't it work out to be $1 per one sheet/pad? (at the sale price?) That seems dear to me. Does it make your skin incredible, because I don't think the convenience aspect alone could justify the cost for me.
> 
> Thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The convenience factor is at the bottom of the list as to why I love them so much, honestly.

I love the way my skin looks and feels after using them. It feels softer, smoother, more moisturized without being shiny or sticky, and my makeup applies more smoothly when I use a morning sheet. I was trying to conserve what I had left and started using them only for the weekend/special occasions and I noticed a difference in my skin; more dull, a bit more redness than usual. For me they are holy grail status, although I know not everyone will agree with me on that even if they do like them. I have combination skin so products are always either drying my skin out too much, or making me an oil slick, and these make everything balanced and perfect for me!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The luckybox 10 ships tomorrow. I can't see a bundle with it. Does this mean that people didn't get the upgrade in shipping and we will see spoilers in one week?
> 
> I have ordered the box but I want to see more spoilers!!!


Luckyboxes and Globals are never in value sets with the expedited shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think we will see spoilers earlier than a week because it seems the boxes get to China really quickly.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

engawa said:


> Yeah true, sometimes when I'm in a rush in the morning I have to fan my face to get my skincare products to absorb faster HAHA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hoping this will show up in a later box! (and watch it be the Empties box which is the only "best of the best" one I didn't purchase -.-)
> 
> On another note, I just opened up my LJH set package. I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but is the vita-propolis ampoule suppose to be only 80% full? It's already such a small bottle, it's sad it's not even filled to the top. ):


Mine also was not full to the brim.  But a little goes a very long way so it should last you awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I feel like MUT is the cut-rate retainer Memebox legal team, popping up out of the mascara aisle saying, "Hey, girl, don't do that, it's a $5,000 fine, yo."


I'm not the only one who immediately pictured this, right?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 16, 2014)

I used my yogurt cup mask last night from the yogurt box, it was strange turned into elastic on my face, I shared it with my mum, but as she said it could be used in two or three separate uses if you take some powder out and mix it in something else. All that powder is too much for just one use. It made my skin feel softer and brighter.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I ponder this product because of all the raving. But doesn't it work out to be $1 per one sheet/pad? (at the sale price?) That seems dear to me. Does it make your skin incredible, because I don't think the convenience aspect alone could justify the cost for me.
> 
> Thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We pay about 1.00 to 2.00 per sheet mask today....


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I used my yogurt cup mask last night from the yogurt box, it was strange turned into elastic on my face, I shared it with my mum, but as she said it could be used in two or three separate uses if you take some powder out and mix it in something else. All that powder is too much for just one use. It made my skin feel softer and brighter.


Oh, I'm definitely keeping this in mind!  I will mix the powder separately and get more uses!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm not the only one who immediately pictured this, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgive me ladies, I don't even fancy males of the blonde perssuasiion, but this man...oh my goodness! I would pay the fine, along with anything else Ryan might need. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Forgive me ladies, I don't even fancy males of the blonde perssuasiion, but this man...oh my goodness! I would pay the fine, along with anything else Ryan might need. LOL


AHAHAHAHAH! I was thinking of the Dave Chappelle Killin' Them Softly skit when I wrote that, but hey he works, too!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I used my yogurt cup mask last night from the yogurt box, it was strange turned into elastic on my face, I shared it with my mum, but as she said it could be used in two or three separate uses if you take some powder out and mix it in something else. All that powder is too much for just one use. It made my skin feel softer and brighter.


What do you mean by elastic? I'm not sure I understand that part.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> What do you mean by elastic? I'm not sure I understand that part.


stretchy rubber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm mixing mine up now!  I gotta see this in action!


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 16, 2014)

Has anyone else tried the bust mask yet?


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 16, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Has anyone else tried the bust mask yet?


It didn't do anything for me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

curlytails said:


> Has anyone else tried the bust mask yet?


Lorna has!!  It firmed up but her boobs shrank!!


----------



## ilynx (Oct 16, 2014)

Anniversary box was restocked


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> stretchy rubber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm mixing mine up now! I gotta see this in action!


@@MemeJunkie yes like stretchy rubber, like a peel off mask, it's pretty cool


----------



## catyz (Oct 16, 2014)

Question for people from Australia: I'm thinking of sending some memebox items and boxes to my aunt in Sydney but I'm worried about shipping, as I don't know anything! What is the minimum for custom fees and what does memebox say the value is for both boxes and shop items? Any help would be terrific!! THANKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 16, 2014)

catyz said:


> Question for people from Australia: I'm thinking of sending some memebox items and boxes to my aunt in Sydney but I'm worried about shipping, as I don't know anything! What is the minimum for custom fees and what does memebox say the value is for both boxes and shop items? Any help would be terrific!! THANKS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never experienced custom fees and I find most parcels I receive say "GIFT" and "Cosmetics" clearly on the declaration area, the value of Memeboxes are always $15.99 on the packaging regardless of the actual cost or value.


----------



## had706 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyone else get an email about Memebox starting their own line of beauty products?


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Okay, I emailed CS about the $7 off 2 boxes code not working during the VIP pricing window.  Response:
> 
> "I just checked with a VIP team member, and discount codes can only be used for full-priced boxes.
> 
> ...


Maybe there has to be at least one regular priced box. I just checked and I used a $7 off code on an order that had one box at VIP pricing and one at regular pricing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone else get an email about Memebox starting their own line of beauty products?


yes, and I am not saying nuthin' more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone else get an email about Memebox starting their own line of beauty products?


Do not want


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

had706 said:


> Anyone else get an email about Memebox starting their own line of beauty products?


Yup--I'm guessing we all know what this is?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My guess is this product, introduced about a week ago to the Meme-K shop:



Spoiler


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yup--I'm guessing we all know what this is?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My guess is this product, introduced about a week ago to the Meme-K shop:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Dangit and I was going by the picture that looks like a mascara or a lipgloss.

Did you see that it says Membox x Re Cipe?!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Dangit and I was going by the picture that looks like a mascara or a lipgloss.
> 
> Did you see that it says Membox x Re Cipe?!


OMG--I think you're right, actually!!! ahahahahah!!!!! That was an earlier product they released--the Mememasks are brand new! lololol It looks like we will need to wait a few months to get the masks. sob


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG--I think you're right, actually!!! ahahahahah!!!!! That was an earlier product they released--the Mememasks are brand new! lololol It looks like we will need to wait a few months to get the masks. sob


Maybe we will get some of everything?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So what was it? I'm assuming since you stalk MemeKorea, you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Maybe we will get some of everything?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So what was it? I'm assuming since you stalk MemeKorea, you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A lip tint that didn't seem all that different from the NSM tints, from what I remember. gaaah at least a mask would be useful.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

So it's a US only thing? I honestly hope these products don't end up in boxes, at least not until they are available to everyone. It's already hard enough to get some of the products in the boxes if you want to rebuy them, without having ones that are completely off limits to a lot of customers. 

ETA: I get why they are trying so hard to break into the US market, I totally do. I still think it's silly that as a Canadian I can't just pay to have things shipped to me from the US store. I'm not even asking for the free shipping, just the option to pay way less for shipping and get things faster.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 16, 2014)

blinded said:


> So it's a US only thing? I honestly hope these products don't end up in boxes, at least not until they are available to everyone. It's already hard enough to get some of the products in the boxes if you want to rebuy them, without having ones that are completely off limits to a lot of customers.
> 
> ETA: I get why they are trying so hard to break into the US market, I totally do. I still think it's silly that as a Canadian I can't just pay to have things shipped to me from the US store. I'm not even asking for the free shipping, just the option to pay way less for shipping and get things faster.


We Canadians pay more for everything, just the way it is unfortunately. - Canada is not that big of a market for this kind of stuff, in other words, Canadians are "picky" so I can understand why were left on the back burner. Not interested in 80% of Memebox's shop products for sale on the site, only the few things. I buy from other websites. In regards to Memeboxes new "product" line, not very excited, nor interested.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> We Canadians pay more for everything, just the way it is unfortunately. - Canada is not that big of a market for this kind of stuff, in other words, Canadians are "picky" so I can understand why were left on the back burner.


With the cost of shipping within Canada, slightly higher shipping fees don't bother me. $6.99 to ship a memebox seems reasonable to me. I think Ipsy charges $5 to ship to here and those weigh next to nothing. So I'm cool with paying proper shipping costs from the US memeshop, but not the $11 to ship one mask from the Korean one. I do understand that we aren't a big enough market to ever have our own memeshop, just open up the one that's next door.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 16, 2014)

Totally agreed! I would love to participate in some of the USA Exclusive sales but can't. Its; like they are taunting us... Also because the Canadian dollar is doing so badly, we are paying even more than our American counterpart in purchasing the same box. Which sucks.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know if it's only for US.  @ is talking about the actual Korean Memebox website.  They have all sorts of stuff none of the rest of us can have :*(

So it's still possible this is for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I don't know if it's only for US.  @ is talking about the actual Korean Memebox website.  They have all sorts of stuff none of the rest of us can have :*(
> 
> So it's still possible this is for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The wording in the email makes me think not. I purposely didn't want to mention this here because of these types of issues with hurt feelings about the USA getting stuff that other countries aren't. 

but here is the part of the email that makes me believe it is usa only.  I could be wrong, but it just seems like the focus is on USA



> In that spirit, we’ve created our Memebox products with a focus on being trendsetting, unique, and affordable. We’re committed to the quality of what we’ve created, and we stand by our Memebox line and guarantee your satisfaction.  Even better, we know that one of the biggest issues was international shipping times, and since we’ll be shipping our Memebox product line from our US Shop, we’ll be able to provide faster, more affordable shipping.


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree that it sounds like US only. It's not hurt feelings, at least on my part, it just seems logical to allow access to the US shop to Canada with an adjusted shipping cost. Probably better for my wallet that I can't order from the US store and I won't order enough to get the free shipping from the Korean store.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 16, 2014)

Non-US Memefans: allow me to introduce you to the greatest thing to ever happen to kbeauty shopping: AVECKO. They will buy from any actual Korean site and send your purchases to you, even Memebox Korea. Seriously, just buy directly from the Korean Memebox site and get everything cheaper--and with better selection.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 16, 2014)

I second Avecko, super easy the two times I've gotten big haul for Memebox Korea, and way cheaper!


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

I've played around with Avecko, but I hate not being able to estimate how much shipping will cost. I'm so afraid of getting a huge shipping bill that won't make it worth it.  Maybe I should spend some time learning how the Korean postal service works.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've played around with Avecko, but I hate not being able to estimate how much shipping will cost. I'm so afraid of getting a huge shipping bill that won't make it worth it.  Maybe I should spend some time learning how the Korean postal service works.


Yeah, it's a bit wild to shop without knowing, but I think that the shipping cost is ultimately fair (that's not that helpful ahahah). My bill was $18.50 to ship two LJH essences, one LJH cream, a sheet mask, and three powder pack masks. It was also $18.50 to ship three Pony x Memebox palettes. That's for ePostG, which is super nice: basically between EMS and K-Packet, but more toward EMS. Ahh--although I think that's just in cooperation with the USPS. So you may be able to get a cheaper shipping option, actually! I totally recommend emailing them and asking about your questions. I love the shop owner to bits--she seems to help me out every time I talk to her. When I wrote about Avecko I asked the best way for people to get their questions answered and she recommended just emailing them directly.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG--I think you're right, actually!!! ahahahahah!!!!! That was an earlier product they released--the Mememasks are brand new! lololol It looks like we will need to wait a few months to get the masks. sob


Whoa was asleep when this was posted. So we have the masks, Memebox x Re:cipe and don't forget Memebox x Pony! Girls can dream, no? I hope you'd enjoy reviewing the products!

Rushing for exams haha I shouldn't be here..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I wonder what tonight will have in store for us in regards to Memeboxes.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Maybe there has to be at least one regular priced box. I just checked and I used a $7 off code on an order that had one box at VIP pricing and one at regular pricing.


That's what I had, a VIP and a regular price!  WTH?!  The mystery continues...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen any movement on their OMG/Cute Wishlist/K style bundles?


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 17, 2014)

All you mask lovers here, has anyone had issues with the Missha Pure Source masks? I'm on my second of a bunch I bought and both have sort of made my face feel burning, a little. Compared to DewyTree and others, anyway, that always feel great on my skin. These seem... Cheap? Which seems odd, since the Missha cleansers are great for me.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 17, 2014)

Also, this may seem like a silly question, but in regards to the sleeping packs, how thick or thin do you spread them on your face? And you just sleep with it on? They're sorta sticky... LOL.


----------



## ilynx (Oct 17, 2014)

Diet box and NMM restocked!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Also, this may seem like a silly question, but in regards to the sleeping packs, how thick or thin do you spread them on your face? And you just sleep with it on? They're sorta sticky... LOL.


My favorite sleeping pack (Lioele Waterdrop) is actually a very thin consistency, so I spread a thin layer across my face and rub it in ever-so-slightly. It's not sticky at all and feels like a water magic gel of wonder on my face. I have been shouting my praises of this product from the mountain tops a lot recently, but it really is awesome.

I do think though, that I need a heavier sleeping pack for the colder weather...But I tend to not care too much if my face is sticky and covered with 30 layers of product LOL. I think if it did bother me that I would probably invest in a less-thick sleeping pack like Lioele, or the one we got in Mask #5 from Milky Dress.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 17, 2014)

In regards to the USA shop not shipping to Canada, my guess is that the main issue is just that the Canadian market is so much smaller than the American market, it perhaps has not been worth it for them to work out the shipping yet. I do hope that they expand the shipping options in the future--maybe it can become the North American shop!

It might also be good to have more shipping options in general from the USA shop. I think all packages are currently sent with 2-day shipping, but I wouldn't mind having the shipping take a few days longer if it cost less.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 17, 2014)

New color boxes...


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 17, 2014)

buy 2 get 1 free huh? :blush:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 17, 2014)

Glad colour boxes don't interest me - not tempted


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank God for the color boxes. My wallet is safe.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I wonder if new scent boxes will be released next. 

(My credit card thanks you for the break Memebox.)


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 17, 2014)

all colored makeup boxes?? im adventurous but not THAT adventurous with my colors.. 

no thanks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 17, 2014)

Love brightly colored makeup, but I own every UD palette and a million lipsticks so my wallet is safe! Thank you Meme!

Weren't they releasing Collabs today?

Also I won a contest on Innisfree, yay! Free stuff.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Love brightly colored makeup, but I own every UD palette and a million lipsticks so my wallet is safe! Thank you Meme!
> 
> Weren't they releasing Collabs today?
> 
> Also I won a contest on Innisfree, yay! Free stuff.


Do they ever release collabs with VIP pricing? (They should, it would probably get them a lot more sales from their current customers). 

Congratulations! What did you win?

For all the ladies of MUT that constantly ask for makeup boxes....If these boxes are sittin' pretty with the nail polish boxes a month from now, I'm blaming you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 17, 2014)

They have to put the leftover vivid pop (bright) and glitter (jewel) polishes from the nail boxes somewhere...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

4 full size products in each box, so basically 12 items for $30 plus shipping.. it's not a bad deal at all but I couldn't face opening a box with only 4 items in it, I think I would cry.

When I opened my Halloween box it just looked so empty and sad.. I don't want that again.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> They have to put the leftover vivid pop (bright) and glitter (jewel) polishes from the nail boxes somewhere...


Oh god, I forgot about that! That other box ended up in a recent Meme-K box it seems, but I guess now we know where some of those other 2 boxes are going. Yikes! 

@@Zaralis It's not a bad deal, especially with free shipping on two boxes and one box free. If you're really adventurous with makeup, it may be worth it. But I think it's one of those situations where if you won't give everything a try, the value just won't be there for you. 

I'm so glad I'm only interested in skincare, it makes it easier when some boxes aren't tempting at all (and I need to be able to say no to something Memebox related every now and then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh god, I forgot about that! That other box ended up in a recent Meme-K box it seems, but I guess now we know where some of those other 2 boxes are going. Yikes!
> 
> @@Zaralis It's not a bad deal, especially with free shipping on two boxes and one box free. If you're really adventurous with makeup, it may be worth it. But I think it's one of those situations where if you won't give everything a try, the value just won't be there for you.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm only interested in skincare, it makes it easier when some boxes aren't tempting at all (and I need to be able to say no to something Memebox related every now and then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Yeah I agree, I don't mind receiving makeup in my boxes, and I was actually going to add these to my cart but when I read 4 pieces in each box I had that sinking feeling, opening a bare box is more upsetting for me than getting crappy items, if they would shove all the items in one box on the other hand...


----------



## xminorityx (Oct 17, 2014)

temped by these boxes especially Pastel Hues. I'm fairly new to Memebox have yet to actually receive a box in the mail so I don't know what Korean makeup is like. Will have to think this one over


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 17, 2014)

xminorityx said:


> temped by these boxes especially Pastel Hues. I'm fairly new to Memebox have yet to actually receive a box in the mail so I don't know what Korean makeup is like. Will have to think this one over


I think it's a great deal if you're new to Memebox and new to Korean Makeup in general. It's a well-priced selection of boxes with lots of different products. Like someone said about 12 products for $30 and express shipping is a good price to play around with some korean makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I probably won't be getting these however, as my makeup stash is still overloaded and I'm not big on makeup-only boxes. Also my cafe box should be here tomorrow, so yay!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

I am fine with ordering from Korea to Canada because I don't think it will cost less coming from the US. I agree it's crazy that a one dollar mask can be attached to $10.99 shipping. However, as someone in Canada who often sees products being marketed to Canada by Americans, it always ends up feeling like a bad joke once all the costs are factored in. The grief caused by the extras levied far outweigh any excitement you might have started out with.

As an example, in a Sephora Canada email,  a little makeup kit is selling to for $10 (ncl. shipping for the US). I decide to just eat the bit extra shipping to do it since the Canadian dollar is at parity. Well, hang on a minute! ... they have special pricing for us Canadians even thought our dollar is worth the same amount. We get to pay in Canadian dollars, so the item is now $15, or $17 ... no joke. Plus shipping. Plus duty if your taxable package gets dinged by customs. It ended up that this item that someone right acros the border from me could buy for $10 was going to cost me over $20. Was I still excited about this special deal? ...hell no, and I did not order it. If you have buyer's remorse before you lay your money down, something is not right.

When our US counterparts do business with us, they do their research to see what level of pricing the Canadian market will bear. We _do_ generally pay more for everything, (much like the U.K.) so these companies come here wanting a piece of that. As a business strategy it makes pefect sense. But as a Canadian consumer I feel a little butt-hurt being reamed like that. I guess I feel confident that a box which currently costs me $6.99 to ship from Korea, will undoubtably cost the same, and likey much more if you look at what American Subscription boxes are currently shipping for. I actually hope we are relegated to stay with the Korean store because I don't want to find more shipping $$. I think with the clever ways these codes are being used, we're definitely coming out ahead atm, which is rare.

Surely that will change if we're suddenly herded to the American store.

This is how analysts described Target's foray into the Canadian market last year in the Huffington Post, "He said Target has no reason to match its U.S. prices if consumers are willing to pay more. "I don't think they're really looking at 'OK, what are our prices in the U.S. and what are they going to be in Canada," he said. "I think they're looking at it as 'OK, what is the standard price like amongst competitors in Canada and that's the range we need to be in, we don't need to worry about how we're priced in the States,' The Canadian dollar was trading at 97.27 cents US on this day"

They know we pay more and they want to keep it that way. I will stick with Korea. No offense to my American friends, family and fellow MUT peeps. But I need my dosh to buy more makeup with! 

Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> 4 full size products in each box, so basically 12 items for $30 plus shipping.. it's not a bad deal at all but I couldn't face opening a box with only 4 items in it, I think I would cry.
> 
> When I opened my Halloween box it just looked so empty and sad.. I don't want that again.


NOOOOoOOoOoOooo....!!!!  Don't say that about Halloween :unsure2:


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

OOOo Im ordering the color boxes!! Im intrigued..Haha and I was just saying I "hate"  Korean makeup... hmmm


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I am fine with ordering from Korea to Canada because I don't think it will cost less coming from the US. I agree it's crazy that a one dollar mask can be attached to $10.99 shipping. However, as someone in Canada who often sees products being marketed to Canada by Americans, it always ends up feeling like a bad joke once all the costs are factored in. The grief caused by the extras levied far outweigh any excitement you might have started out with.
> 
> As an example, in a Sephora Canada email,  a little makeup kit is selling to for $10 (ncl. shipping for the US). I decide to just eat the bit extra shipping to do it since the Canadian dollar is at parity. Well, hang on a minute! ... they have special pricing for us Canadians even thought our dollar is worth the same amount. We get to pay in Canadian dollars, so the item is now $15, or $17 ... no joke. Plus shipping. Plus duty if your taxable package gets dinged by customs. It ended up that this item that someone right acros the border from me could buy for $10 was going to cost me over $20. Was I still excited about this special deal? ...hell no, and I did not order it. If you have buyer's remorse before you lay your money down, something is not right.
> 
> ...


I'm always butt-hurt buying online, ESPECIALLY from the USA. Sephora isn't too bad, its other places like ACW (28$ FLAT Shipping/so cruel), Imomoko, other Asian food markets, a few beauty box/sub box companies, even Memebox jumped on the band wagon and has their currency in USD. Like you said, seeing something online in  a US currency looks like an amazing deal, but when converted, you're screwed. This is why I purchased a belt last week, so I can get my fiance' to bring home more money (joking) - American's are lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- I want the steals and deals too! - But no, I'm forced to shop at Chapters Indigo lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

my omg/cute bundle is finally moving but will get it monday now... but not too bothered as at least I will be in.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my omg/cute bundle is finally moving but will get it monday now... but not too bothered as at least I will be in.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was worried about it getting delayed too long, I was hoping to get it before the end of the weekend. Darn.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 17, 2014)

wanna come over to the dark side and see english prices for things.... I wish I had canadian and american prices lol


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> NOOOOoOOoOoOooo....!!!!  Don't say that about Halloween :unsure2:


Don't get me wrong! I will use everything because I love to do SPFX looks and I've always wanted to try a lip tattoo but when I opened the tiny little box to find tiny little products in there it all just looked a bit sad and lonely, I really think it needed another 1 or 2 small items to bulk it out, Realistically it is a generous box with 7 items but visually my eyes communicated to my mind that it looked bare because of the empty space in the box and I feel like I would have that same reaction with the new colour boxes. It's not so much a feeling of being a crap box but more of a psychological thing where I'm so used to jam packed boxes that when there looks like there is space to fit more items it just feels a bit empty.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm always butt-hurt buying online, ESPECIALLY from the USA. Sephora isn't too bad, its other places like ACW (28$ FLAT Shipping/so cruel), Imomoko, other Asian food markets, a few beauty box/sub box companies, even Memebox jumped on the band wagon and has their currency in USD. Like you said, seeing something online in  a US currency looks like an amazing deal, but when converted, you're screwed. This is why I purchased a belt last week, so I can get my fiance' to bring home more money (joking) - American's are lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- I want the steals and deals too! - But no, I'm forced to shop at Chapters Indigo lol


I would seriously LOVE it if Memebox could program their site so we had the ability to change currency at time of purchase, my bank always hits me with a conversion fee and then the obvious fact that the Aussie dollar isn't as strong as the US dollar, while I have become quite good at estimating what it will really cost me it would be so nice to know exactly at check out.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 17, 2014)

Still no tracking number for my cute, oh my god, k style bundle. Just emailed them, hopefully i will get it :S and not a vauge answer


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 17, 2014)

Im glad to know i'm not the only one that will be passingon the new color boxes :3


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm just curious, but for those of you ladies that won the free sampling contest, how did that work? Did they just email you and tell you they were sending you the item?


----------



## julieannka (Oct 17, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Still no tracking number for my cute, oh my god, k style bundle. Just emailed them, hopefully i will get it :S and not a vauge answer


Please share the response you get from them, I'm wondering why mine haven't shipped either.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I am fine with ordering from Korea to Canada because I don't think it will cost less coming from the US. I agree it's crazy that a one dollar mask can be attached to $10.99 shipping. However, as someone in Canada who often sees products being marketed to Canada by Americans, it always ends up feeling like a bad joke once all the costs are factored in. The grief caused by the extras levied far outweigh any excitement you might have started out with.
> 
> As an example, in a Sephora Canada email,  a little makeup kit is selling to for $10 (ncl. shipping for the US). I decide to just eat the bit extra shipping to do it since the Canadian dollar is at parity. Well, hang on a minute! ... they have special pricing for us Canadians even thought our dollar is worth the same amount. We get to pay in Canadian dollars, so the item is now $15, or $17 ... no joke. Plus shipping. Plus duty if your taxable package gets dinged by customs. It ended up that this item that someone right acros the border from me could buy for $10 was going to cost me over $20. Was I still excited about this special deal? ...hell no, and I did not order it. If you have buyer's remorse before you lay your money down, something is not right.
> 
> ...


US customers aren't limited to buying only from the USA Shop... the only limitation is that the USA Shop items ONLY ship to the US. The regular Memeboxes and Memeshop are still available to US customers (Memebox Global's headquarters are actually in the US, though all of the Memeboxes and Memeshop items ship out of Korea). I think Canadian customers just want a chance to shop from the USA Shop since it has separate sales, cheaper shipping, and some exclusive items.

Additionally, since Memebox Global currently makes no price adjustments for selling to different countries and that would be a hassle, I doubt they'll start anytime soon (price differences do exist between Memebox Global, Memebox Korea, and Memebox China, though).

Edited to correct a typo!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm always butt-hurt buying online, ESPECIALLY from the USA. Sephora isn't too bad, its other places like ACW (28$ FLAT Shipping/so cruel), Imomoko, other Asian food markets, a few beauty box/sub box companies, even Memebox jumped on the band wagon and has their currency in USD. Like you said, seeing something online in  a US currency looks like an amazing deal, but when converted, you're screwed. This is why I purchased a belt last week, so I can get my fiance' to bring home more money (joking) - American's are lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- I want the steals and deals too! - But no, I'm forced to shop at Chapters Indigo lol


Really agree,  and glad I'm not alone in my butt hurt. It's the same annoying phenomenon of buying a magazine and paying the CAD cover price (about $2-$4 _more_) when our dollar was outdoing the US dollar.  *hurt* 

If I can quickly say on a rly unrelated thing... I feel Chapters Indigo has the best prices for book buying online. It's always waaaaaay cheaper on their site than in-store, and the best part is they will send it to your local store where you can pick it up!  NO SHIPPING. I literally bought a book box set for $44 online, and walked down the street to pick it up. Went to their cookbooks and found the exact box set for $70. I felt bad for the people buying everything at a premium in the store. A lot of folks don't know about the bypass-the-shipping deal with them. Sorry I know it's not Memebox related.. forgive me, but I had to help a sister save a dollar that she promises to put toward more Memeboxes!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> US customers aren't limited to buying only from the USA Shop... the only limitation is that the USA Shop items ONLY ship to the US. The regular Memeboxes and Memeshop are still available to US customers (Memebox Global's headquarters are actually in the US, though all of the Memeboxes and Memeshop items ship out of Korea). I think Canadian customers just want a chance to shop from the USA Shop since it has separate sales, cheaper shipping, and some exclusive items.
> 
> Additionally, since Memebox Global currently makes no price adjustments for selling to different countries and that would be a hassle, I doubt they'll start anytime soon (price differences do exist between Memebox Global, Memebox Korea, and Memebox China, though).
> 
> Edited to correct a typo!


The biggest problem Memebox would have, would be the shipping charges from there USA shop to Canada. Korea and other Asian countries have cheaper shipping options. USA shipping to Canada is expensive, therefore it would not be a deal anymore if they offered USA shop items to Canada. I pay , what - 23$ dollar Memebox +6.99$ shipping = 30$ = 33$-34$ sometimes even 35$  CDN with fluctuations - excluding discounts. Countries such as Canada, WANT to keep the money in there own countries which is why I think they give Canada a hard time, not just with USA but with our governments.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wanna come over to the dark side and see english prices for things.... I wish I had canadian and american prices lol


Actually Jane George, I touched on that. I lived in the U.K. for many years and I was gobsmacked over what audio visual equipment and technology was selling for.... wow! Yeah.. that's British butt-hurt.  You do get to fly to Greece and Spain quite cheaply though if that seems like much consolation. :/

I do miss my Marks and the chinese chippy ... Oh, the land of chips &amp; mushy peas


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I think a lot of people do forget that USPS DRASTICALLY increased international shipping fees a year or two ago. I mean it used to be that I could ship a book to Canada for only a dollarish more, but now it's like 3 times the cost. Nevermind shipping to other countries. 

I think the USA Exclusives is just because of their location in San Francisco, and the US market is why a lot of companies try to get into the global Memeboxes. 

Let's be honest though, the USA Exclusives prices aren't good. They're marked up quite a bit. Yes, some of their sales are good, but once you add international shipping costs, why not just grab it from eBay or one of the sites that offers free items on items? I do think it's a silly system, but I really do not think that if they offered those things internationally and charged actual shipping costs, people would really be all that interested or likely to place those orders. I think we need to try to keep in mind that the USA Exclusives is separate from the Memebox Global, they're two entirely different locations/warehouses.

And the USA Exclusives section is still quite limited compared to the Memeshop. Even at sale prices with free shipping over $30, I haven't once been able to justify spending that much. Not even with a coupon code involved.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Don't get me wrong! I will use everything because I love to do SPFX looks and I've always wanted to try a lip tattoo but when I opened the tiny little box to find tiny little products in there it all just looked a bit sad and lonely, I really think it needed another 1 or 2 small items to bulk it out, Realistically it is a generous box with 7 items but visually my eyes communicated to my mind that it looked bare because of the empty space in the box and I feel like I would have that same reaction with the new colour boxes. It's not so much a feeling of being a crap box but more of a psychological thing where I'm so used to jam packed boxes that when there looks like there is space to fit more items it just feels a bit empty.


Ahhhh... that puts a new spin on what I've heard about the Halloween box. I haven't received mine yet because I was forced into buying the Value Pack to get it, as it had sold out. These will also be my very first Memeboxes evar!  *Squeeee!* : D  I haven't anything to compare it to, so hopefully I won't feel any let down at all. I'm also hard to disappoint with anything that is Halloween.  I'm really glad to hear there is a lip tattoo.. yay! I almost bought one this week. 

Unfortunately they don't ship til next week .. BOOoOoOoOoOoo!

Thank you for letting me know _just _enough!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Oct 17, 2014)

I received the Beauty Splurge collaboration box today.

I pretty much got all the shades/flavours I was hoping for.  I'm so happy with this box - I will definitely use everything.

I think this box makes a great gift for Memebox newbies - lots of wearable colours and quality skin care.

For the randomly selected items I received: chocolate macaroon lip balm, blusher in pure lavender, lipstick in soft lavender and eyeliner in deep bronze.

Thank you Lisa M. Pullano for this awesome box!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My favorite sleeping pack (Lioele Waterdrop) is actually a very thin consistency, so I spread a thin layer across my face and rub it in ever-so-slightly. It's not sticky at all and feels like a water magic gel of wonder on my face. I have been shouting my praises of this product from the mountain tops a lot recently, but it really is awesome.
> 
> I do think though, that I need a heavier sleeping pack for the colder weather...But I tend to not care too much if my face is sticky and covered with 30 layers of product LOL. I think if it did bother me that I would probably invest in a less-thick sleeping pack like Lioele, or the one we got in Mask #5 from Milky Dress.


That sounds alot like the* e-choice* one from Tea cosmetics! I tried it several time snow on top of an essence/ampoule and it makes my skin looks bright and clean in the morning! Like you said, the sleeping pack is like water magic gel lol. Idk why there are droplets appearing after spreading it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Whoa. I need to regulate my sleeping pack routine and make sure skin is moisturized each night now that autumn is here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Side note; also not getting the colorboxes but I think they are great for anyone who wants to introduce some nice colors to their routine. I can't wear full makeup to my practice so I'll pass on this and think of the Innisfree one instead! That is a deal...maybe I should work on my reviews faster and gain so memepoints to justify the purchase. Hopefully the sale lasts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

@@veritazy Just so you know, when the Innisfree set was released there was only 50ish boxes put up (an hour later when I checked for someone, there was barely more than 40 of them, so just assuming it was 50).


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy Just so you know, when the Innisfree set was released there was only 50ish boxes put up (an hour later when I checked for someone, there was barely more than 40 of them, so just assuming it was 50).


holy llamas!! Okay maybe I should get it regardless... T_T I thought there should be hundreds of these because the brand is FAB. I should not have been procrastinating and using the products slowly *sigh*. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> holy llamas!! Okay maybe I should get it regardless... T_T I thought there should be hundreds of these because the brand is FAB. I should not have been procrastinating and using the products slowly *sigh*. Thanks for the heads up though.


Out of curiosity I checked, there's about 35 left. So it is selling at a decent pace, I doubt it will last more than a day or two.

I think they may just be doing limited sets to see how well they sell. The selections are all known and established brands, and the prices aren't really amazing (I definitely think there's plenty of wriggle room for them to make a profit). We're constantly asking for these brands, so it would be smart of them to do this sort of thing more regularly if they're not going to do brand specific boxes. I'm curious to see how this plays out!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> US customers aren't limited to buying only from the USA Shop... the only limitation is that the USA Shop items ONLY ship to the US. The regular Memeboxes and Memeshop are still available to US customers (Memebox Global's headquarters are actually in the US, though all of the Memeboxes and Memeshop items ship out of Korea). I think Canadian customers just want a chance to shop from the USA Shop since it has separate sales, cheaper shipping, and some exclusive items.
> 
> Additionally, since Memebox Global currently makes no price adjustments for selling to different countries and that would be a hassle, I doubt they'll start anytime soon (price differences do exist between Memebox Global, Memebox Korea, and Memebox China, though).
> 
> Edited to correct a typo!


Totally agree because I'm one of those people who would like to access the US shop myself. I've commented this on FB when they make a US ONLY post.

But what usually happens once companies expand into other countries, is they eventually _do_ limit what site you can make your purchases from. I bought a band shirt recently and I was redirected from Sweden to their US shop because now that's their N. American shipping hub. It's quite common to have that option revoked once they have a foothold close to your region. Memebox is an American company, so perhaps Americans will always have that choice.. and good for you guys!

As an example though, Wantables charges $10 for shipping from the USA to Canada. Ipsy charges $5 (as someone else also mentioned), and the box is much lighter than Memeboxes. We are assuming that because we are close to the States, our shipping would be less, when the evidence doesn't bear that out, (based on what other companies now charge). North American postal rates have gone up a lot recently, and that's without inflated shipping rates. I want exclusive items too! .. but I'm not going to fall under the false pretense of "cheaper shipping" because it comes from south of the border.    ....It would be nice though.

Customs Duty is only one reason why shiptotheborder . com  Detroitmailbox . com   &amp; myusaaddress.ca exist.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

@@cfisher yeah also considering the factor that Memebox Korea launched a massive restock on these famous brands. I saw the Jeju pore on their sister site last week marked as "New". I was already predicting the appearance but I didn't think the would follow through with it! Amazing! There are 30 now and I don't think anyone works on weekends to gimme my points. We'll see... going to another seminar in abit, so if its fated to be mine it will be..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher yeah also considering the factor that Memebox Korea launched a massive restock on these famous brands. I saw the Jeju pore on their sister site last week marked as "New". I was already predicting the appearance but I didn't think the would follow through with it! Amazing! There are 30 now and I don't think anyone works on weekends to gimme my points. We'll see... going to another seminar in abit, so if its fated to be mine it will be..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Let's hope someone works Saturdays to give out points, or that someone in San Francisco is working on points today. I wonder if Memebox will start selling these things individually though? Some of the bundles are just soooo random, I want the Good Cera Cream and Strawberry Syrup Wash Off Mask...But the other item is bronzer? Gah! 

In regards to the USA Exclusives...When I saw people going REALLY crazy over how unfair it was (on Facebook mostly) it was when they first offered free shipping. Their prices definitely included shipping cost wriggle room, but only since it was shipping from within the country. And I think a lot of people don't understand about Memebox having a location in the States that operates all that stuff separately.

But the biggest perk was of course when you could get free shipping and use a coupon code on cheap items. With those days behind us, I don't think there's much anyone is missing out on. (And the shipping charges to ship those items overseas just would not have been worth it for customers, in my opinion).


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 17, 2014)

Glad I'm not interested in color boxes - a one day break is what I need  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder however if they'll also release those collab bundles today - maybe in the evening?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

ahh, these boxes don't tempt me at all.

RE: Canadian shipping.  I do ship to Canada on occasion - My beef with the USPS service is that I like to do tracking &amp; insurance.  I can either do tracking or I can do insurance for a somewhat reasonable price.  If I want to do both, it becomes almost 3x the $$ of money.

That is why smaller companies or indies charge so much more to ship to Canada.  They do not get a break on the rates, they cannot afford to "eat" a lost package and customers want tracking.   

Now, even though larger companies probably can afford to lose some packages and absorb the costs, they probably avoid that and just raise the shipping cost more.

I love USPS service, don't get me wrong.  But international shipping is a pain in the butt


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

@@cfisher I do agree with that fact. It is the USA warehouse playing the de facto role here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't complaining but mostly just rallying for a European warehouse and letting my jealousy out in the open lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, some sets are random. I thought there were two handcreams but I must have been blind yesterday...it says chosen from either by random. So that makes it $40 approx in value, and not more. If there would be no points, I'll just get my restock on BNK at the end of the month. I have got tons of stuff coming my way anyhow..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cheers, im out! 

@@biancardi lol gal what if I tell you there are jewel teal and pastel mint? *nudge nudge* (evil enabler taunts)


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

I would like to ask for recommendations from you guys. I'm planning to make a shop purchase shortly... (did I say that right? As in, not a box purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  And I'm probably going to throw a few extra items since I won't have to worry about shipping. It's a good opportunity to try some cheaper items like the masks, etc?

Which masks have you loved and would recommend to grab for a first timer? Any other odds &amp; sods like the Valleysous Protein Hair Therapy Treatment for instance?

Thx! : )


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Let's hope someone works Saturdays to give out points, or that someone in San Francisco is working on points today. I wonder if Memebox will start selling these things individually though? Some of the bundles are just soooo random, I want the Good Cera Cream and Strawberry Syrup Wash Off Mask...But the other item is bronzer? Gah!
> 
> In regards to the USA Exclusives...When I saw people going REALLY crazy over how unfair it was (on Facebook mostly) it was when they first offered free shipping. Their prices definitely included shipping cost wriggle room, but only since it was shipping from within the country. And I think a lot of people don't understand about Memebox having a location in the States that operates all that stuff separately.
> 
> But the biggest perk was of course when you could get free shipping and use a coupon code on cheap items. With those days behind us, I don't think there's much anyone is missing out on. (And the shipping charges to ship those items overseas just would not have been worth it for customers, in my opinion).


I'm feeling you on the Good Cera Cream and Strawberry Syrup Wash Off Mask. Likewise on the bronzer.. "Ack!"  : ) Tempting, but probably not.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

@@veritazy I do hope Memebox expands, but I've been given the impression that their San Francisco location isn't really put to much use. If they do expand on the USA Exclusives stuff (I doubt it currently brings in much money, honestly) it would be great for them to open other locations. But it just seems like pretty much everything is handled in Korea, which makes sense since that's where they get their products, and it definitely keeps shipping costs wayyyy down.

It's funny how that one hand cream makes such a difference (it really does though!) I'm sort of hoping one of the hand creams shows up in the From Jeju box. I usually buy them for around $2.50, so I KNOW they could afford to buy them for barley anything, and I think having something from that brand would really thrill a lot of us. 

@@BlackMagwitch The Memeshop prices are extremely inflated, so I'd suggest always sticking to the sale items. When they first add items to the shop they always put them on sale. I've used countless Korean hair treatments, and always grab one of whatever is on sale for a few dollars in the shop when I place an order. I definitely say grab one of those. The Pure Smile milk sheet masks (lots of different types available) come with two masks for $1. Not a high end brand, but those are good sheet masks and the price is fantastic.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi lol gal what if I tell you there are jewel teal and pastel mint? *nudge nudge* (evil enabler taunts)


hahaha

if they had done hunter green, not emerald green, in the jewel tones box, I would have gotten that one.  But I am not a fan of emerald green - it may be a jewel tone, but it is too bright for me.  Now watch, Memebox's idea of emerald will turn out to be hunter green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I looked at one of the new sample event items out of curiosity, and the reviews are ridiculous. Tons of the reviews are people acting like they've tried the item (some flat out claiming they have, apparently not understanding the Memebox is actually encouraging them to acknowledge they have never used the item before) and some are giving this long ramble about how amazing the product is, followed by "can't wait to try it" or a few people that seem to be convinced that all they have to do is review the item to get the free item (and basically saying as much).

Then a ton of people leaving 1 to 3 stars in the reviews.

Dear Memespies....Whatever you do, don't give the free items to people lying about using the item or pretending it's the greatest product ever invented in hopes of it increasing their chances of getting one for free. And no one leaving 1 star for an item should be receiving it, because that's just plain silliness.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

There's a spoiler on their Facebook for the City Girl Seoulites Box.



Spoiler










One of my favorite brands, but not a makeup person. And I'm a bit discouraged that they didn't put a high value item as a spoiler. (But I will admit that the Oh! Shy line seems really popular, so that's a good sign I hope).



What do you guys think?


----------



## Liv (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I looked at one of the new sample event items out of curiosity, and the reviews are ridiculous. Tons of the reviews are people acting like they've tried the item (some flat out claiming they have, apparently not understanding the Memebox is actually encouraging them to acknowledge they have never used the item before) and some are giving this long ramble about how amazing the product is, followed by "can't wait to try it" or a few people that seem to be convinced that all they have to do is review the item to get the free item (and basically saying as much).
> 
> Then a ton of people leaving 1 to 3 stars in the reviews.
> 
> Dear Memespies....Whatever you do, don't give the free items to people lying about using the item or pretending it's the greatest product ever invented in hopes of it increasing their chances of getting one for free. And no one leaving 1 star for an item should be receiving it, because that's just plain silliness.



I wrote a "review" for the soufflé cream even though I find the whole event to be a bit messy as a whole. But I got so pissed at the fake reviews some people write. As you said, some people pretend to love the product and that it is the best thing on earth. I'm pretty sure some of them just copied Memebox's description.


----------



## hflo (Oct 17, 2014)

I finally broke down and got the LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence x 2, since the price went down and free shipping. I've heard so many good things about this essenc maybe it'll help me with my skin issues. Any beauty advice on this product?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Liv said:


> I wrote a "review" for the soufflé cream even though I find the whole event to be a bit messy as a whole. But I got so pissed at the fake reviews some people write. As you said, some people pretend to love the product and that it is the best thing on earth. I'm pretty sure some of them just copied Memebox's description.


Okay, I know I've ranted about this...But this REALLY bothers me, and I just noticed something....

Someone that's writing reviews for all of these items is "proudly" displaying their blog name as their nickname for their reviews. It's apparently a rather established blog, and this woman has her reviews showing up in like the first and second spot for most of these 6 items. 

She's a serious blogger, who blogs about skincare...And she is flat out pretending she's used every single item. Her reviews so far have consisted of things like how the modeling mask is the "best mask ever" and how the CC cream blends with her skin perfectly, and how the shimmery lip gloss is amazing and isn't sticky, and how the soap helps with her breakouts. She even referred to that cream as her holy grail cream, and said the ampoule was the "best serum ever."

Okay, it's disgusting enough when any random person pretends they've used something (seriously, Memebox isn't even requiring you to lie and act like you've used it, what are you doing?!) but a serious blogger pulling that rubbish?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

I just went to see how many Brighten &amp; Correct boxes were left and there were only TWO!

Now there is 1.

*whew!*


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, I know I've ranted about this...But this REALLY bothers me, and I just noticed something....
> 
> Someone that's writing reviews for all of these items is "proudly" displaying their blog name as their nickname for their reviews. It's apparently a rather established blog, and this woman has her reviews showing up in like the first and second spot for most of these 6 items.
> 
> ...


yeah, I saw that.  Oh well.

I don't know why everyone is "entering" in every product as well.  I am too honest in my reviews, I think!! haha  I can't get excited for a product that I don't care for.

I am interested in the ampoule and black soap, but that is it.  And I will be very clear that I don't own it and the reasons why I wish to try it - like the black soap is great for someone with oily skin, which I have.

I did do a REAL review on the 30 second masks, because I do own them and have purchased them.   But I didn't win anything for a real review - lol


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm always butt-hurt buying online, ESPECIALLY from the USA. Sephora isn't too bad, its other places like ACW (28$ FLAT Shipping/so cruel), Imomoko, other Asian food markets, a few beauty box/sub box companies, even Memebox jumped on the band wagon and has their currency in USD. Like you said, seeing something online in  a US currency looks like an amazing deal, but when converted, you're screwed. This is why I purchased a belt last week, so I can get my fiance' to bring home more money (joking) - American's are lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />- I want the steals and deals too! - But no, I'm forced to shop at Chapters Indigo lol


I'm constantly jealous of people who talk about amazon. Amazon.ca (and Chapters) just aren't the same. And don't even get me started about netflix. Arrgh.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I saw that.  Oh well.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is "entering" in every product as well.  I am too honest in my reviews, I think!! haha  I can't get excited for a product that I don't care for.
> 
> ...


I also noticed a lot of people switched accounts (used the same nickname) and their two reviews showed up next to each other, and it was stuff obviously written by the same person. Using multiple accounts to increase your odds just seems far too greedy. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed it...But that really surprised me. I can't believe she even put her blog name as the nickname, has she no shame?! 

I forget who, but someone here won for their review of the 7 Seconds masks and she talked about how she loved them after receiving them in a mask box. I was so thrilled to see a real review winning.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 17, 2014)

Have you got any tracking for OMG3/K-pop/My Cute Wishlist bundle? I am so curious what is in OMG3 box and cannot wait for spoilers. I canceled the bundle and missed this box as it was not restocked so far.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm constantly jealous of people who talk about amazon. Amazon.ca (and Chapters) just aren't the same. And don't even get me started about netflix. Arrgh.


If you already have Canadian Netflix, and you watch it on your computer, you can access American &amp; British Netflix with a simple plug-in. Is that what you're on about?


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I also noticed a lot of people switched accounts (used the same nickname) and their two reviews showed up next to each other, and it was stuff obviously written by the same person. Using multiple accounts to increase your odds just seems far too greedy.


I noticed the one that had the same nickname, back to back and the one word was spelled really wrong. Way to draw attention to yourself.


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> If you already have Canadian Netflix, and you watch it on your computer, you can access American &amp; British Netflix with a simple plug-in. Is that what you're on about?


I know you can access American netflix by downloading stuff or blocking IPs etc but I can't be bothered. I understand it's because of CRTC and licensing rights in Canada, but our Netflix is just sad when you compare what's available.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

hflo said:


> I finally broke down and got the LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence x 2, since the price went down and free shipping. I've heard so many good things about this essenc maybe it'll help me with my skin issues. Any beauty advice on this product?


Advice? You need no advice. You use everyday and they will call you bae!  :luv:



cfisher said:


> I also noticed a lot of people switched accounts (used the same nickname) and their two reviews showed up next to each other, and it was stuff obviously written by the same person. Using multiple accounts to increase your odds just seems far too greedy.


Man, seriously.. I can't blame them for utilizing the loophole but it is personal attitude and I hope Memebox will choose the winner fairly. I wasn't going to point this out but there were several new accounts on Memebox during their previous contests too. The perpetrator might have been wanting to multiple times for several accounts.  :unsure2: Not cool. 



Renata P said:


> Have you got any tracking for OMG3/K-pop/My Cute Wishlist bundle? I am so curious what is in OMG3 box and cannot wait for spoilers. I canceled the bundle and missed this box as it was not restocked so far.


Nope, just shipped for some people. Curious how OMG3 will top the previous. I won't get it till Monday, for sure. :smileno:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> I noticed the one that had the same nickname, back to back and the one word was spelled really wrong. Way to draw attention to yourself.


Yeah...I was surprisingly amused browsing through the reviews, and I kept seeing the same name show up 2-3 times in a row (sometimes then show up again a few more down and so on). And they definitely typed in similar ways. 

I know these reviews have to be approved....Whoever that person is, I wish they were paying closer attention. 

@@veritazy I know it's silly, but it does bother me. Having multiple accounts for a company like this isn't something that's normally allowed or even considered acceptable. I have multiple accounts, I take advantage of the coupons, but I do buy a lot of boxes and even pay their high prices in the shop here and there. I am so grateful that we're even allowed to have multiple accounts.

Using multiple accounts to spam the reviews really bothers me. And from what I saw, these were also the people pretending to have used the items. If someone used their account to write how they want to try something, then did so under their mother's account, it would be different to me. But I just feel like they're taking it to such an extreme. And I think the ones that do grab every free product they can, and always spam Facebook, and write a billion reviews for products...Aren't likely to be the ones that are also regular customers. 

It's sort of like when I read people were snatching up like 20 of the free lip glosses on Facebook. There's a line...And they're crossing it. ...And then making a run for it. 

And I won't lie, in the back of my mind my thoughts always go to "Seriously, if these greedy brats ruin it for the rest of us...."


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hahaha
> 
> if they had done hunter green, not emerald green, in the jewel tones box, I would have gotten that one.  But I am not a fan of emerald green - it may be a jewel tone, but it is too bright for me.  Now watch, Memebox's idea of emerald will turn out to be hunter green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think Holika Holika's emerald green is actually teal. But it is a pretty color. The blue (#14) is quite fab!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler












Also since Lioele did show up on Memebox, I think there is a chance of getting it? This one is truly green.



Spoiler











I might start using more makeup once I get to work!  :blush: Will be fun exploring eye colors. I'm still using mostly black/brown/nudes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

@@cfisher keep your cool, hun. I was a tad mad too, but what can we do? I don't even want to bring it up coz it could ruin the multiple account perks for all of us. I took over my roommate's account since she quit buying, so I just realized how convenient it is to be able to use the coupon code on hers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, it is not for us to decide what to do when somebody is that greedy....we see these people everyday in our lives too. It is the "take-it-all-since-its-free" mentality. I would probably shoot a dirty look or two at someone who empties the food and do takeaway at a friend's party, but they are not worth getting worked up for lol. Zen out and be beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit spelling


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

In an amusing twist...After spending the past however long trying to recall where I first saw that woman's blog...I realized that she used to post it on the Memebox Facebook page all the time.

So I may have been mistaken about her being well established.

@@veritazy I'm not really mad (I know I must sound it), I think more than anything I'm just genuinely baffled by it all.

And I really do wish these people would consider the fact that Memebox is likely to take away those sorts of perks if people don't try to reign it in a bit. 

In a not that old email with Memebox, they said they're okay with multiple accounts. So I'm not worried about that.

....Not yet at least.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

On a happier note...

I saw noticed that Innisfree has a toothpaste line. Honey Mint and Citrus Mint. 

Is it weird that I'd love it if they put a funky toothpaste in our boxes?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a happier note...
> 
> I saw noticed that Innisfree has a toothpaste line. Honey Mint and Citrus Mint.
> 
> Is it weird that I'd love it if they put a funky toothpaste in our boxes?


Lol I saw that too on their world/site and being a Mint freak (me and @@biancardi at least) I think I wouldn't mind it at all. In fact, I had a "Daily Necessities" Box idea in mind that I would want to preach to memebox since we are getting all the weird/interesting/new stuff in our boxes. 

I think it would be nice to get some staple products; toothpaste, shampoo, body gel, deodorant, hand sanitizer and tools like makeup correctors, sponges, eyebrow razor (yeah Aritaum tools, pls!). 

And regarding the previous post, oh no I wasn't saying you were mad angry or anything (sorry hun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). They are not worth getting baffled for either LOL~  Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Lol I saw that too on their world/site and being a Mint freak (me and @@biancardi at least) I think I wouldn't mind it at all. In fact, I had a "Daily Necessities" Box idea in mind that I would want to preach to memebox since we are getting all the weird/interesting/new stuff in our boxes.
> 
> I think it would be nice to get some staple products; toothpaste, shampoo, body gel, deodorant, hand sanitizer and tools like makeup correctors, sponges, eyebrow razor (yeah Aritaum tools, pls!).
> 
> And regarding the previous post, oh no I wasn't saying you were mad angry or anything (sorry hun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). They are not worth getting baffled for either LOL~  Ignorance is bliss.


I've used some Korean and Japanese toothpastes before that were amazing, and I love getting unexpected things in Memeboxes (nothing that involves any aspect of my "lady business" though)

A daily essentials box would be amazing, and I bet establishing more varied relationships could work great for Memebox. A lot of companies in the US try to get their sample sizes into subscription boxes as a bonus, and it would be great for Memebox to be able to do that, I know they've done a lot of samples of other things before. 

I would love that. All but one of my recent deodorants are Korean. The Missha Aqua one and the Innisfree spray on Mild one are the best smelling deodorants I've ever found. The Mise En Scene brand that shows up lately in a lot of boxes has a great looking shampoo and conditioner line, I was actually hoping some of their smaller ones show up in future boxes. They have a large line of floral ones that I really want to try, but I know shipping through GMarket would be horrifying (even if I used Avecko). 

And the makeup tools are sooo cheap on the sites like GMarket. They could obtain those for basically nothing. Even the big brands seem to carry those sorts of things for 1/5th of what we pay in the US for no name brands. 

Considering the Office Essentials and Smile Care and Diet Box...Surely they can pull this off! 

And I understand, I think I did come off a bit hostile. But it's more of an "in the moment rant." I think it mostly just baffles me because they're so obvious about it. It terrifies me to ponder about what the sneaky ones are up to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

Memebox keeps coming out with boxes I'm desperately trying to resist! But I'm going to the mall today so phooey on them. A new Sephora opened and if that isn't reason enough to keep my money for the next few hours, I don't know what is.

I don't like this sampling event one bit. I join giveaways a whole bunch (especially if they're being run by you lovely people), but I would never lie about a product for a chance to get it, much less make multiple accounts.

And if I did make multiple accounts, at least I'd be a little more subtle about it, you know?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2014)

The sampling events are a bit strange the way they are handling it. On the one they did last they left all the "I want to try it" reviews up on the products from the events. Those should have been deleted after the event.

I only did the USA event that is on the USA exclusives shop and only did reviews on the products I own and have used as I feel that is appropriate.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Do they ever release collabs with VIP pricing? (They should, it would probably get them a lot more sales from their current customers).
> 
> Congratulations! What did you win?
> 
> For all the ladies of MUT that constantly ask for makeup boxes....If these boxes are sittin' pretty with the nail polish boxes a month from now, I'm blaming you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhh, you're right, forgot about the VIP thing with Collabs.

I think I won a set of products if their choosing, the email was a bit confusing in broken English...and thanks, I love to win stuff!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 17, 2014)

First time this free sampling event was launched i was really excited and i was about to write a "review" but then i scrolled down and saw that over a hundred CLEARLY stated that theyve used the product... I was like screw that and closed the Window.

They should upload a pic of each product to Facebook and we could comment under the picture but i think they want to trick future memeboxers into thinking that the certain product is that good. They dont Tell you to say youve actually USED the product but they Tell you to explain why that product is so good. Meh.


----------



## catyz (Oct 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I've never experienced custom fees and I find most parcels I receive say "GIFT" and "Cosmetics" clearly on the declaration area, the value of Memeboxes are always $15.99 on the packaging regardless of the actual cost or value.


Thank you! That's good to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a happier note...
> 
> I saw noticed that Innisfree has a toothpaste line. Honey Mint and Citrus Mint.
> 
> Is it weird that I'd love it if they put a funky toothpaste in our boxes?


I would love that!! I think they need to add a honey toothpaste in our next honeybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't like the "free sampling event," either. They're farming reviews and it's sketchy. I feel like if I were to send someone to the Memeshop, I would have to add the caveat, "...but don't trust the reviews." 

Certainly they can come up with another, less confusing, way to win the prizes.


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

I love the idea of the daily necessities box. I've never even considered buying Korean deodorant or toothpaste before, but of course now I want to. And for some reason I read "citrus mint" as "cilantro mint" flavoured toothpaste. I was about to go on a hunt to find that just for the oddness factor.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't like the "free sampling event," either. They're farming reviews and it's sketchy. I feel like if I were to send someone to the Memeshop, I would have to add the caveat, "...but don't trust the reviews."
> 
> Certainly they can come up with another, less confusing, way to win the prizes.


Exactly. For awhile I kept thinking "Okay, this is clearly an issue of mass confusion, poor wording, and possibly a language barrier."

But with them keeping those reviews on the page...When the items are now being sold in the shop. And they're physically approving these reviews.

There was a few girls on Facebook that were spamming an olderish post about how their reviews weren't being approved and freaking out about it. If they did in fact reject some reviews, then what does that tell us? 

I am very grateful that the reviews on the other items were mostly rejected, but when I go to check on sale items I sometimes see people leaving reviews claiming to have the item. 

It really saddens me to think that the damage/spam from this contest may have a residual impact. I can't even imagine being new to Memebox and going to the shop and seeing those items and all those 5 star reviews about how it's the "best ____ ever."


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

@@blinded I have a really sensitive sense of smell, and the drugstore level brands have just always bothered me, and they tend to irritate my skin a lot as well. I have nothing bad to say about the 14+ Korean deodorants I've tried. And as a plus, they have the cutest packaging ever sometimes. (And come in scents like floral and Green Tea)

Prepare for the cuteness:



Spoiler












If you're into weird toothpastes, check out the Japanese Breath Palette. They have dozens of weird toothpastes and mouth washes, in the cutest little sizes. Everything from Indian Curry to Pineapple.


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

Perhaps I'm too cynical, but I never take reviews on a company's page seriously, whether it's fb or their website. I always assume that negative reviews are removed. I typically read review sites or look to fb groups when possible. I guess not everyone thinks the worst of businesses like I do. 

@@cfisher That is the most adorable deodorant I have ever seen. And now I need to look at oddly flavoured toothpastes but I think I'll skip the curry one. I like eating curry, not sure if I want to brush my teeth with it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

blinded said:


> Perhaps I'm too cynical, but I never take reviews on a company's page seriously, whether it's fb or their website. I always assume that negative reviews are removed. I typically read review sites or look to fb groups when possible. I guess not everyone thinks the worst of businesses like I do.
> 
> @@cfisher That is the most adorable deodorant I have ever seen. And now I need to look at oddly flavoured toothpastes but I think I'll skip the curry one. I like eating curry, not sure if I want to brush my teeth with it.


No, I understand. I tend to rely on reviews for details, but don't pay much mind to the opinion stuff. I do notice star ratings though when there's tons of ratings on a major site, obviously if something has 2 stars it's a red flag, haha. 

Honestly, all the deodorants I've bought are the sorts of things that are worthy of being seen by strangers in my purse or gym bag. And the packaging is usually either simple and lovely, or absolutely bloody adorable like the Etude House line above. And powder deodorant with a puff applicator? Brilliant. 

I bought the full set, I really wouldn't suggest seeking out the curry one. It was mostly fruit flavors, which I love, and it was so much cheaper to get the full set. They sell them now individually, but this was a couple of years ago, and it was either packs of 5 (with random collections that made no sense...Like Cafe Au Lait, Curry, Pineapple, Cola) or the full set. The mouthwashes come in little collections with 5 individual one use cups. They're all travel sized, basically.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 17, 2014)

Do shipping notifications typically come a few days late? I bought the Luckybox 10 (shipping today) as my first box so I'm not 100% sure how this works.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 17, 2014)

I posted reviews on the US shop, but only on items I've bought or actually tried. And I posted on the free sampling stuff, but said I hadn't tried them yet. Amusingly, I've yet to ever see any of my honestly positive reviews show up approved on items I've ever used before these events. I guess they don't really care if I do like something enough to review it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I never watch television, but my mother seems to watch a large variety of "reality" shows that involve a scenario where a businessman (or a group of business people) end up taking over a company to fix a myriad of issues.

I wonder if people somehow elect or vote in those businesses to those shows.

If so, I would like to nominate Memebox.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 17, 2014)

I just checked my order # on Dhl,and it looks like my Omg3/mcw will arrive today. I'm a little pissed that they were shipped late, but at least I don't have to wait out the weekend. Also weird that I never got a text from dhl. Huh.

I'm also still angry about MCW 3, I'm wondering if I'll even be able to trade some of those things.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I just checked my order # on Dhl,and it looks like my Omg3/mcw will arrive today. I'm a little pissed that they were shipped late, but at least I don't have to wait out the weekend. Also weird that I never got a text from dhl. Huh.
> 
> I'm also still angry about MCW 3, I'm wondering if I'll even be able to trade some of those things.


Oh thank goodness, mine should arrive today as well then. I was really hoping we wouldn't have to wait until Monday. One day extra I don't mind, wouldn't be too thrilled with 3 extra days.

Sadly, I think 90% of us will be putting up either everything from that box or the majority of it on our trade lists. So I think we're going to have a bit of trouble getting rid of some (a lot) of it.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 17, 2014)

I was going to do a review and enter the whole giveaway but it doesn't feel right that I am leaving a 5 star review on an item that I have never tried before. Though I want the chance at a free item... *Moral dilemma* 

And I agree, those with multiple accounts who are leaving multiple reviews with their multiple accounts and buying up all the "free" lip gloss needs to pull back a little bit. Don't ruin it for the rest of us who are actually following the rules.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 17, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I was going to do a review and enter the whole giveaway but it doesn't feel right that I am leaving a 5 star review on an item that I have never tried before. Though I want the chance at a free item... *Moral dilemma*
> 
> And I agree, those with multiple accounts who are leaving multiple reviews with their multiple accounts and buying up all the "free" lip gloss needs to pull back a little bit. Don't ruin it for the rest of us who are actually following the rules.


I think as long you're clear that you've never tried the product before, it's fine - you're still following the rules. My problem is with Memebox using the reviews as a platform for a contest.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 17, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Do shipping notifications typically come a few days late? I bought the Luckybox 10 (shipping today) as my first box so I'm not 100% sure how this works.


@@bluefintuna Yeah the emails are usually slow but you can check on your account page if its shipped or not. Did you buy the box a while ago or just recently?


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 17, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Do shipping notifications typically come a few days late? I bought the Luckybox 10 (shipping today) as my first box so I'm not 100% sure how this works.


Yup. Always late in my experience, about 1-2 days usually.

Sometimes the box came before the notification, for those with express shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if the DHL updates on the tracking tend to be up to date? 

My package hasn't moved since 23:34 (leaving a location in Korea), so I'm wondering if there's a chance it will arrive today.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@bluefintuna Yeah the emails are usually slow but you can check on your account page if its shipped or not. Did you buy the box a while ago or just recently?





rubymoon said:


> Yup. Always late in my experience, about 1-2 days usually.
> 
> Sometimes the box came before the notification, for those with express shipping.


@@marliepanda - I bought the box a little over a week ago and my account page says "ready for shipment"

@@rubymoon - thanks! Unfortunately I didn't get express shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 17, 2014)

My memeshop order came today! Everything was packed in lots of bubble wrap! Is it always like that? Either way, I am pleasantly surprised! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@@Fae yes, they love to bubble wrap!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Fae yes, they love to bubble wrap!!


Who doesn't?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Who doesn't?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am the bubble wrap queen - ask anyone I do a trade with - hahaha


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 17, 2014)

@@bluefintuna it should go out today, with you buying close ish to the release date plus the Korean and Chinese holidays at the moment it may be a little slower, apparently the bundles of OMG/CW/KStyle went out 2 days late? Should be with you within 2 weeks of shipping though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@bluefintuna it should go out today, with you buying close ish to the release date plus the Korean and Chinese holidays at the moment it may be a little slower, apparently the bundles of OMG/CW/KStyle went out 2 days late? Should be with you within 2 weeks of shipping though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! I'm pretty excited. I purchased three boxes and this is the first one to ship. I knew it would take a couple weeks to get here but I'm hoping for a tracking email soon!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 17, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Awesome! I'm pretty excited. I purchased three boxes and this is the first one to ship. I knew it would take a couple weeks to get here but I'm hoping for a tracking email soon!


I'd stalk the 'my account' section as they emails are often delayed but that updates a bit faster


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I'd stalk the 'my account' section as they emails are often delayed but that updates a bit faster


Great, I'll check that out too!

Also how do you just "know" which boxes to buy? It seems like people on here really jump on certain boxes. I've been reading this forum for a couple weeks now because I did quite a bit of reading before committing to buying any boxes. I'm really not much of an impulse buyer.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 17, 2014)

OMG 3 on IG! (Not my picture!)



Spoiler















I love this box! Im really glad i got it! It's not very omg, but i love every item!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Did they order it in a bundle?!

Argh, so hard to avoid looking at spoilers when they're posted in here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...Must....Wait....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 17, 2014)

oh nooo... no omg factor whatsoever..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

....Must....Resist....Looking....

Hmm. If there's no OMG factor in this box, I think we're doomed for future boxes, after all wasn't this the one a member of Memebox swore would really wow us?


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 17, 2014)

But they are interesting and look like quality products! Way better Than useless/Gross stuff. Like bust or butt lifters.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

@@cfisher since I've started coming here I've had every single box I've ordered spoiled.  It's unavoidable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I know, if I don't like it I can just leave -- I like the rest of the board too much to leave though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@cfisher since I've started coming here I've had every single box I've ordered spoiled.  It's unavoidable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (I know, if I don't like it I can just leave -- I like the rest of the board too much to leave though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


See, I occasionally check the spoilers thread to see what boxes I didn't order look like. And sometimes I'll glance over spoilers of boxes that I know I won't be seeing for a couple of weeks.

But when it's posted in this thread, it's sooooo hard.

Here's hoping my bundle arrives today. I fear I can't avoid temptation the entire weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> See, I occasionally check the spoilers thread to see what boxes I didn't order look like. And sometimes I'll glance over spoilers of boxes that I know I won't be seeing for a couple of weeks.
> 
> But when it's posted in this thread, it's sooooo hard.
> 
> Here's hoping my bundle arrives today. I fear I can't avoid temptation the entire weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


don't look to the right of the page because the pictures are showing there. hopefully your box will arrive and you can be surprised. I didn't by this box so I peeked, LOL


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ....Must....Resist....Looking....
> 
> Hmm. If there's no OMG factor in this box, I think we're doomed for future boxes, after all wasn't this the one a member of Memebox swore would really wow us?


no it was omg4, joanne lee spoke about , 3 was already organised,


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

@@cfisher Yep, that's what I do too!  I go to the spoilers thread for boxes that I didn't order but am curious about. I can easily avoid the spoilers thread, but I'm on this one constantly.  Since I rarely buy value sets, and my boxes are on the slowest of slow RM I just have to deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog glad to hear it, I have OMG4 on order :wacko:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Lorna ljblog glad to hear it, I have OMG4 on order :wacko:


So do I! Thanks @@Lorna ljblog Someone definitely mentioned OMG 3 to me (easy to get these confused, of course) so I really had my hopes up. And I recall even being surprised at how non-OMG the spoiler was.

I don't mind the lack of shock and amazement though, because the OMG boxes tend to contain items I really do want. But it sure would be nice to get some weird stuff from now on in the OMG boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Oct 17, 2014)

Yay!  I looooooooove the OMG3 box!  Mine is coming today with the terrible MCW3 - at least OMG it will help disperse the disappointment!


----------



## Liv (Oct 17, 2014)

Still no email about the new color boxes that came out this morning. I guess they are oing to put the new boxes as well as the collab boxes in one mail. Which collab box is supposed to come out today?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

I purchased the OMG/Cute Wishlist/K Style bundle by itself, then did an order with a couple other boxes to get the 15% off+$10 affiliate discount.

I canceled the first bundle.

I just realized there is a tracking number for the canceled bundle.

This is not good.


----------



## starry101 (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm new to memebox and I have a question about the upcoming pumpkin pie box. I saw someone a few pages back that said they are canceling their box because it looks like it will be mostly makeup and they are worried about getting a bunch of orange makeup. How do people know what might be in the box? The description from memebox said pumpkin pie ingredients, so I figured it would be things like sugar, cream, pumpkin, spice based items. Are my assumptions wrong?


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 17, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I'm new to memebox and I have a question about the upcoming pumpkin pie box. I saw someone a few pages back that said they are canceling their box because it looks like it will be mostly makeup and they are worried about getting a bunch of orange makeup. How do people know what might be in the box? The description from memebox said pumpkin pie ingredients, so I figured it would be things like sugar, cream, pumpkin, spice based items. Are my assumptions wrong?


Its all just guesses really. I am keeping mine as I am still thinking it will be skincare. Yes the pic is a lipstick but I dont think it will all be.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 17, 2014)

So, hey, I did a thing hahahahaha: http://us.memebox.com/shop-usa/haul-of-fame-fanserviced


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 17, 2014)

That's awesome @! A shame i'm not from the us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 17, 2014)

Agree with MarliePanda - I don't think it will all be orange make-up. I think it'll include a sugar lip scrub, and cinnamon on nutmeg based products..well, I'm hoping anyway or it'll look like I've been "tangoed!"


----------



## goldendarter (Oct 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So, hey, I did a thing hahahahaha: http://us.memebox.com/shop-usa/haul-of-fame-fanserviced


Even before I saw your picks I knew there would be a ton of LJH! Great job and congrats!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

@ just got back from lunch to this fabulous news!!!  Yay!!!  So happy for you.

(p.s. my mind is still baffled by the LJH essence being pH 8.  Have you ever tested it?)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I'm new to memebox and I have a question about the upcoming pumpkin pie box. I saw someone a few pages back that said they are canceling their box because it looks like it will be mostly makeup and they are worried about getting a bunch of orange makeup. How do people know what might be in the box? The description from memebox said pumpkin pie ingredients, so I figured it would be things like sugar, cream, pumpkin, spice based items. Are my assumptions wrong?





marliepanda said:


> Its all just guesses really. I am keeping mine as I am still thinking it will be skincare. Yes the pic is a lipstick but I dont think it will all be.


I thought the box would be all skincare, until someone pointed out that it was two makeup products in the main photo. I asked customer service and was told they have no idea if it will be more makeup or more skincare, but I was given the impression it will be part makeup, I'm thinking at least half.

And considering the pumpkin thing, yes that makeup would probably be orange.

I may have still risked it, if not for the fact that if it is half makeup, and the skincare is a bunch of different "ingredient" from pumpkin pie...That means we'll most likely get what, 1 pumpkin item?

Long story short. Could be a good box. Just don't get it if you want a bunch of pumpkin stuff.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

@ Congratulations! Okay, so the bloggers on here are worthy of their USA Exclusives promotions, but only Youtubers get collab boxes?

Well, it's a start!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 17, 2014)

@ well done!! At this rate Admin Lizzy might need to change her name to Admin LeeJi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dat mist!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

@ SO proud of that awesome review! Meme-fans may rejoice!  Plus, hello LJH, my little friends!  Come to mama, tea tree mist!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

There is a bundle with 3 new collab boxes up.

Cutie Pie's new box, the Vagabond Youth and a box by someone named Samantha Schuerman.

I'd have to know more before ordering this bundle.. No spoilers up at all yet.

*Congrats, fanserviced!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

Liv said:


> Still no email about the new color boxes that came out this morning. I guess they are oing to put the new boxes as well as the collab boxes in one mail. Which collab box is supposed to come out today?


All 3 did, as a bundle only. It's a bit overwhelming, IMO, without spoilers.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 17, 2014)

Who even ARE those people? lol


----------



## ilynx (Oct 17, 2014)

As someone under 20, I've got to say I was subscribed to vagabond youth and cutiepie before I knew about Memebox, if that gives any indication of who they're targeting.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2014)

@ what a great collection! I just ordered the Goddess cream + masks and the tea tree mist.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that the description for CutiePie's new collab says it's the last chance to be a part of her world? I guess that means this will be the last CutiePie collab!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

Congrats fanserviced!

As for the collab boxes it's probably a good deal, $20 a box plus a single box shipping fee, if I had the disposable income I would go for that, I vaguely remember reading that CPM3 and VY would have 9 products each? Could be wrong, I've been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Did anyone else notice that the description for CutiePie's new collab says it's the last chance to be a part of her world? I guess that means this will be the last CutiePie collab!


Yes, I noticed that. I guess she had a contract with them.

@Zaralis-Yes, they did say 9 full sized products, and I hope they're good ones because I caved and ordered the set at the price and used Memepoints and the $5 discount coupon too. 

I realized that I DO know the Samantha doing the collab. box. Her box should be fantastic as she is a makeup artist and a hair stylist type person on You Tube.

I went ahead and ordered the bundle because of Samantha's box. At least I will be surprised by the contents, as I am not looking at any spoilers this time. I think even the " iffy" things look better without spoilers.. I don't know why but it's always been that way for me with sub boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now, when is someone here going to have a collab. box?* Fanserviced, any other secrets?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

Ugh I just remembered the VY box will contain makeup and she said herself that she doesn't wear much makeup (or remove it properly) *skin crawling shudder*


----------



## flushblush (Oct 17, 2014)

@ Yeah!!! Congrats!! :mussical:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ugh I just remembered the VY box will contain makeup and she said herself that she doesn't wear much makeup (or remove it properly) *skin crawling shudder*


Well, none of Memebox's makeup is really flat out horribly ugly( at least not in my opinion). I thought about the girl saying she lays a makeup remover wipe over her eyes.. Was that Cutie Pie or Vagabond Youth? I wasn't paying that much attention.. 

I really can see why a collab. box would have both makeup and skin care though. I've bought single boxes for around $40 without a discount so I don't see how bad 3 full sized boxes for $55 can be, really. 

One thing can probably be counted on- Variety. LOL.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes that was vagabond youth with the makeup wipe, I also think the boxes will be good value as a bundle for sure, I really would buy them (and might still if disposable income becomes a thing for me before they sell out haha).


----------



## moosie (Oct 17, 2014)

Whoa:



> Hi Affiliates!
> 
> We are excited to let you be one of the first to know that Memebox is introducing a new makeup product that will be available soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whos Samantha Schuerman?


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 17, 2014)

There are only about 35 of the triple collaborator bundle left in stock. I wish we had some spoilers.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 17, 2014)

I wont buy it without spoilers. And I think I wont even like all three collabs so.. The only collab I've ever liked were the Dani one.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I wont buy it without spoilers. And I think I wont even like all three collabs so.. The only collab I've ever liked were the Dani one.


Yea, I'm not caving in to that bundle either. That last few I was not interested in, plus I just spent over 400$ @ Homesense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

Not even going to think about the collabs if there's no spoilers. That they're suddenly changing that after the Cutie disaster makes me very nervous. They know we won't buy bad boxes if we know they're bad, so... Otherwise, congrats to fanserviced!! Well deserved, wish it wasn't US only!

So I went to the Sephora and it really just hits it home how amazing the value of Memeboxes are. The prices on their skin care is ridiculous, and I'm willing to bet most of it doesn't work nearly as well as some of our Memebox HG products. I'm sure most of the make up they carry is better than most of Memebox's, but one item there could buy me an entire Memebox + shipping! Incredible.

(Doesn't mean I didn't buy anything, though. Eheh.)


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Not even going to think about the collabs if there's no spoilers. That they're suddenly changing that after the Cutie disaster makes me very nervous. They know we won't buy bad boxes if we know they're bad, so... Otherwise, congrats to fanserviced!! Well deserved, wish it wasn't US only!
> 
> So I went to the Sephora and it really just hits it home how amazing the value of Memeboxes are. The prices on their skin care is ridiculous, and I'm willing to bet most of it doesn't work nearly as well as some of our Memebox HG products. I'm sure most of the make up they carry is better than most of Memebox's, but one item there could buy me an entire Memebox + shipping! Incredible.
> 
> (Doesn't mean I didn't buy anything, though. Eheh.)


In all honesty, the only real Memebox skin care product that I've seen work for me is the Carbonated pig mask by Elizavecca, and TheSkin House Lavender emulsion... that's it...as for Sephora skincare products, they have all worked for me, I've seen changes after using them, yea it's more expensive, but if you only buy it once a month or every 2 months, you're definately saving money. Quality over quantity is something I'm starting to realize again while looking at my Memebox STASH Vs 100$ bottle from Sephora, which is actually working. - Yea I have a crap load of Memebox skincare products, but there useless to me.. because I don't notice any changes to my skin after using them for weeks...


----------



## theori3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Not even going to think about the collabs if there's no spoilers. That they're suddenly changing that after the Cutie disaster makes me very nervous. They know we won't buy bad boxes if we know they're bad, so... Otherwise, congrats to fanserviced!! Well deserved, wish it wasn't US only!
> 
> So I went to the Sephora and it really just hits it home how amazing the value of Memeboxes are. The prices on their skin care is ridiculous, and I'm willing to bet most of it doesn't work nearly as well as some of our Memebox HG products. I'm sure most of the make up they carry is better than most of Memebox's, but one item there could buy me an entire Memebox + shipping! Incredible.
> 
> (Doesn't mean I didn't buy anything, though. Eheh.)


The Vagabond Youth box will be released on the 22nd, I wonder if they'll post the spoilers for it then. If they do, people will still be able to cancel the bundle if they are so inclined. It looks like the other two boxes will be released too late to the bundle's shipping date, though.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> In all honesty, the only real Memebox skin care product that I've seen work for me is the Carbonated pig mask by Elizavecca, and TheSkin House Lavender emulsion... that's it...as for Sephora skincare products, they have all worked for me, I've seen changes after using them, yea it's more expensive, but if you only buy it once a month or every 2 months, you're definately saving money. Quality over quantity is something I'm starting to realize again while looking at my Memebox STASH Vs 100$ bottle from Sephora, which is actually working. - Yea I have a crap load of Memebox skincare products, but there useless to me.. because I don't notice any changes to my skin after using them for weeks...


Which products would you recommend? There wasn't anything there that particularly wowed me. I agree that 1-2 HG items are worth more than 1-2 Memeboxes, any day. I'm just so not willing to pay $70+ to end up with a dud. For some reason, they didn't have samples at the store.

And I've had a lot of luck with Memebox products! Off the top of my head, the LJH Tea Tree Essence, Mandarin Facial Energy Oil (from Superbox 3), and Nuganic Sunblock are all HG or near-HG status for me. I also really like all the products in the Tea box, and the Berristure mask actually is becoming one of my favourite products (I keep it on for an hour and it makes a huge difference). The Hair essence from a recent Global box &amp; the Cherry Blossom treatment are my fave conditioners.

I agree that a lot of the products get stuck in my stash, though, which is why I've managed to steer my spending away from Memebox for the most part.

@@theori3, thanks for the info! For some reason I wasn't able to gather that info from the e-mails. I certainly hope they spoil both boxes. I'd like to see the videos they made describing the items as well.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 17, 2014)

I bought the collaboration bundle. It seems like a good deal with only paying for 1 shipping charge and getting express shipping and I used a $5 off code. I figure I will pick out everything I want to keep from the boxes and the things I won't use I will add to the Christmas gift pile.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 17, 2014)

Woohoo, nice work @!  I love your choices, and I'm super excited that the LJH stuff is finally affordable!  

I just got my OMG3/MCW3 bundle, and I did actually say OMG because I love it so much!  No, the stuff is not super weird, but it is unique and incredibly usable.



Spoiler



Any time I get Tosowoong I'm going to be thrilled, the bee venom cream is as OMG as anything they've sent out (and I've wanted to try it), and the Tony Moly lip crayon is actually really nice quality - and smells like grape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just need to go to a rave to test it's glow capacity.  

The only thing I will be trading is the Donkey mist. Pretty good outcome!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations to the ladies that had the opportunity to chose the sale products! I hope the next step is that you will have the chance to make your own box!

I am so happy that I didn't like any of the boxes this week! I have already a lot of boxes coming.

I like the omg3 box! not so omg but it looks nice. I didn't get it but I ordered the omg4.

I don't like the idea of memebox having their own products. To me it means that they can have cheap products to include in the boxes, higher profit for them, less value boxes for us. Glossybox was using their own products in their boxes that you can't find anywhere else to buy and they weren't great anyway...

I keep thinking of luckybox #10 now!! I can't wait to see what's inside!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Personally, I've had better luck with mid range level Korean skincare than I have high end department store American skincare. Even my $1 Etude House spoon sleeping packs do more for my skin than a few $50-$100 overnight creams that I tried in the past. 

I don't even want to think about how many times I had to give away/trash a $30-$100+ product that I bought because it irritated the heck out of my skin, dried it out and did nothing good for it, or because it seriously damaged my skin. 

I definitely get a lot of my Korean skincare outside of Memebox. But I do have to say, considering what we pay for the boxes, I definitely think we get an amazing value, and I'd rather spend $80 on 4 boxes and get 1-2 amazing/holy grail products, several others that I really like, and a bunch of stuff to trade or gift, than to spend that on one good product.

Other than my clarisonic, nothing in that price range has ever really made drastic improvements that I couldn't get with cheaper products. 

But if any of you have found any holy grail products that you swear on your Memebox collection is worth the funds, let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

There are 7 collab. box bundles left.. I guess a lot of people are like me now. I've found out that if the color is wrong for me, or the formulation is not right for my skin, or whatever, I can sell it new on eBay and do really well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's a last resort thing for me, though.. And I have liked most of the Memebox makeup products extremely well when I've actually sat down and applied it and worked with it- except the deep orange lips and black eyeliner pencils which are just plain black pencils.


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

I really want the 



Spoiler



Bee Cream


from OMG 3. Can't wait to see what people think of it when they start using it. I'll be stalking some swap boards for it. 

I'm confused by the memebox line of products now. The email I just got makes it sound like it's going to be available internationally, but shipping from the US shop.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

Ahhh. All these spoilers are torture.

My bundle(s) won't be here until Monday. Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Personally, I've had better luck with mid range level Korean skincare than I have high end department store American skincare. Even my $1 Etude House spoon sleeping packs do more for my skin than a few $50-$100 overnight creams that I tried in the past.
> 
> I don't even want to think about how many times I had to give away/trash a $30-$100+ product that I bought because it irritated the heck out of my skin, dried it out and did nothing good for it, or because it seriously damaged my skin.
> 
> ...


My skin looked and felt so much better from the first time I tried K- care products. I have Le Mar products and a lot of upscale USA- European luxury brands, and while the packages are usually a lot more upscale looking and prettier, the ingredients have not helped my dry and sensitive skin.

K- care is the only thing that's worked, and I've gotten brave enough to throw all my other things out. *I won't ever go back unless something happens in the world where we can't get imports from Korea ( or Japan, either). *


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 17, 2014)

The "first" product from the Memeline is a Memebox x ReCipe by Nature Lip Tint.  They sent me one to test and I got orange.  You can guess what my response to that was and you'll probably be right.

I do love the fact that it's with ReCipe by Nature!  I do not love the fact that it's orange and I hope there are other colors out there...  Anyone get something different?

ETA: The Memebox products will be available internationally, its  not just a USA thing! Yay!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ahhh. All these spoilers are torture.
> 
> My bundle(s) won't be here until Monday. Darn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


As of last evening, mine weren't showing as " shipped", unless I was looking at the #4s instead of the #3s. It really gets confusing,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The "first" product from the Memeline is a Memebox x ReCipe by Nature Lip Tint.  They sent me one to test and I got orange.  You can guess what my response to that was and you'll probably be right.
> 
> I do love the fact that it's with ReCipe by Nature!  I do not love the fact that it's orange and I hope there are other colors out there...  Anyone get something different?


I'm just a buyer, but I would like to say that I hope you tell them that they are overdoing it with the orange colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 17, 2014)

...and the collaborator bundle is officially sold out.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 17, 2014)

After seeing the OMG 3 spoilers, that just seals the deal on me only getting OMG boxes in the future. No more cute! Even though I have a bundle with OMG/Cute 4 and I'm going to keep it, but probably only OMG from now on.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My skin looked and felt so much better from the first time I tried K- care products. I have Le Mar products and a lot of upscale USA- European luxury brands, and while the packages are usually a lot more upscale looking and prettier, the ingredients have not helped my dry and sensitive skin.
> 
> K- care is the only thing that's worked, and I've gotten brave enough to throw all my other things out. *I won't ever go back unless something happens in the world where we can't get imports from Korea ( or Japan, either). *


I have to agree. I definitely love the sophisticated and elegant packaging of so many European products, and I do think that a lot of Korean ones tend to be more cutesy. 

I have no problem spending that extra money on a product if I get great results.But over time I just found better options, which yes happened to cost me less, but that wasn't why I preferred them. Its just an added bonus (and allows me a lot more Memeboxes!) 

I think the only thing I used to continue to buy regularly were the lovely floral European skincare lines. And then I found Mamonde....And there's been no turning back since.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh goodness, don't even say such a thing! No Korean skincare?! ...Good thing my stash will last me 3 years. But by then I guess I'd have to consider moving.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 17, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> After seeing the OMG 3 spoilers, that just seals the deal on me only getting OMG boxes in the future. No more cute! Even though I have a bundle with OMG/Cute 4 and I'm going to keep it, but probably only OMG from now on.


I only got the KMW and OMG 4, no MCW 4. I just looked. I did get the WTF box and the Petit Treasures box so I'm sure those are MCW type boxes LOL.

My #3 set shipped out on the 17th from Seoul so are still in Korea. Happens to me every time.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

I just got my Peach &amp; Lily box!

I listed the contents on the Korean/Asian Skincare Talk thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The "first" product from the Memeline is a Memebox x ReCipe by Nature Lip Tint.  They sent me one to test and I got orange.  You can guess what my response to that was and you'll probably be right.
> 
> I do love the fact that it's with ReCipe by Nature!  I do not love the fact that it's orange and I hope there are other colors out there...  Anyone get something different?
> 
> ETA: The Memebox products will be available internationally, its  not just a USA thing! Yay!


I saw a picture on fb of someone who got one she referred to as "memebox box hot pink".


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ....Must....Resist....Looking....
> 
> Hmm. If there's no OMG factor in this box, I think we're doomed for future boxes, after all wasn't this the one a member of Memebox swore would really wow us?


I thought it was number 4 that was going to wow us

I do like one of the products in there



Spoiler



the honey bee cream


  Hopefully that will show up in memeshop!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I saw noticed that Innisfree has a toothpaste line. Honey Mint and Citrus Mint.
> 
> Is it weird that I'd love it if they put a funky toothpaste in our boxes?


Totally not weird, I would LOVE this! Honey Mint sounds amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is so off topic but I bought 'Korean' toothbrushes at HMart in the specialty shop because we were completely out (I buy them by the the dozen because we literally go through two a week) and I swear that American products are made cheaper so we buy them more often. Those toothbrushes lasted us at least twice, if not three times longer than any name brand brush I've ever purchased. And yes, we brush too hard, and often. LOL


biancardi said:


> I am the bubble wrap queen - ask anyone I do a trade with - hahaha


This is SO true. I unwrapped one of our trades on the way to work one morning. I think it took me the entire 20 minute car ride. She's a lunatic with bubble wrap and tape!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@@biancardi FINALLY made it to the PO today. I've got a dog in my lap so will PM you the ETA later.

@@Lorna ljblog It's good to see you back girl, I was hoping you wouldn't stay away and I know others felt the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Oct 17, 2014)

hi everyone, can anyone give me their holy grail anti-aging/wrinkle cream, serum and essence from memeboxes or other brands? I don't really have that many anti-aging things but am thinking of getting good quality ones for my mom. She's use to using La Mer. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> In all honesty, the only real Memebox skin care product that I've seen work for me is the Carbonated pig mask by Elizavecca, and TheSkin House Lavender emulsion... that's it...as for Sephora skincare products, they have all worked for me, I've seen changes after using them, yea it's more expensive, but if you only buy it once a month or every 2 months, you're definately saving money. Quality over quantity is something I'm starting to realize again while looking at my Memebox STASH Vs 100$ bottle from Sephora, which is actually working. - Yea I have a crap load of Memebox skincare products, but there useless to me.. because I don't notice any changes to my skin after using them for weeks...


Thanks for adding some levelling perspective to the cult of Memebox. Appreciated.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 17, 2014)

But my skin is so much better after memebox


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2014)

catyz said:


> hi everyone, can anyone give me their holy grail anti-aging/wrinkle cream, serum and essence from memeboxes or other brands? I don't really have that many anti-aging things but am thinking of getting good quality ones for my mom. She's use to using La Mer. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought Bounce Cheese Cream was better than classic Creme de La Mer. I haven't tried other La Mer moisturizers though.


----------



## avarier (Oct 17, 2014)

LJH tea tree essence.. do I want this for my oily skin? You are the experts, I need opinions as I'm about to hit order!


----------



## catyz (Oct 17, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I thought Bounce Cheese Cream was better than classic Creme de La Mer. I haven't tried other La Mer moisturizers though.


woo, thanks. you are right! It never occurred to me that they are similar, as I've used both. I'm wondering if she'll be ok with the stringiness, lol. thanks! Is there any other good quality things you think it works well?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> LJH tea tree essence.. do I want this for my oily skin? You are the experts, I need opinions as I'm about to hit order!


YES!! I have very oily skin and this really is effective and soothing.  It does not have a tea tree smell at all - I don't mind tea tree scents, but some people do.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 17, 2014)

catyz said:


> woo, thanks. you are right! It never occurred to me that they are similar, as I've used both. I'm wondering if she'll be ok with the stringiness, lol. thanks! Is there any other good quality things you think it works well?


If she tries it, tell her to pat in the cream until it absorbs instead of slowly massaging, that way the stringiness disappears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I currently use The Skin House Face Calming Galactomyces Cream from Fermented box #2 and I love it, but it's not that great for anti-aging, it's more for soft skin/radiance/suppleness kind of thing.


----------



## yunii (Oct 17, 2014)

OiiO said:


> If she tries it, tell her to pat in the cream until it absorbs instead of slowly massaging, that way the stringiness disappears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I currently use The Skin House Face Calming Galactomyces Cream from Fermented box #2 and I love it, but it's not that great for anti-aging, it's more for soft skin/radiance/suppleness kind of thing.


I am using that cream right now too. I love it!


----------



## engawa (Oct 17, 2014)

Memebox is getting smart by putting these value sets out before unboxing the collabs. It's so tempting. Should I? Should I??? 

October really has been a good month though. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: too late, all sold out :'(


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow Memebox is now picking my favourite bloggers for Shop Sale.

Their blogs are ones that made me came to the dark side (of Mememania).

I'm happy and I love their product selections, but also sad because I'm not in the US. Aaurrgg


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 17, 2014)

The Anniversary Box is restocked once again!!!!

You can find it under SuperBoxes...it's not on the main page.


----------



## athy (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone have a six digit code for this month?

I've decided to cave for the colourboxes. *facepalms for not doing it during VIP* xD


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@@athy i've pm'd you


----------



## athy (Oct 17, 2014)

@@biancardi thank you so much =)!

_mod edit- cannot discuss affiliate links. Thanks!_


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?

Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.

I think the only reason why I haven't canceled a lot of boxes is because they make for good blogging material. ARG the stress of living in a tiny apartment with no storage and having no girl friends that are into skincare and makeup...how did I end up with all guy friends and one female friend who hates makeup and skincare aside from basic products? LOL

Taking applications for a new best friend! You can shop my stash whenever you want LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?
> 
> Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can put your organisation skills to use and ebay stuff, I wish I had enough patience to really start ebaying it's a lot of work, but it can be fun if you get into it xx 
Edited for mistake


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

My roommate is actually a professional ebayer. His full time job is running a store, and I could easily have him sell some of my stuff. The problem is I open a LOT of products to take pictures and to review for my blog. With the stuff I don't open: I try to donate what I can, hold stuff for blog giveaways, and give things to my neighbors and to my mom, but I still have so much stuff!! 

Unfortunately with ebay, unless you charge for shipping (which actually negatively effects the ebay algorithm so less people see your products for sale) you don't make a whole lot of money. Adding ebay fees, paypal fees, shipping costs, costs of materials to pack and ship (because it's cheaper to print labels and ship from home instead of the post office) it just doesn't seem worth it to me in the long run. I'd much rather give stuff away to people. My main issue comes from deciding WHICH products I want to give away! haha


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> My roommate is actually a professional ebayer. His full time job is running a store, and I could easily have him sell some of my stuff. The problem is I open a LOT of products to take pictures and to review for my blog. With the stuff I don't open: I try to donate what I can, hold stuff for blog giveaways, and give things to my neighbors and to my mom, but I still have so much stuff!!
> 
> Unfortunately with ebay, unless you charge for shipping (which actually negatively effects the ebay algorithm so less people see your products for sale) you don't make a whole lot of money. Adding ebay fees, paypal fees, shipping costs, costs of materials to pack and ship (because it's cheaper to print labels and ship from home instead of the post office) it just doesn't seem worth it to me in the long run. I'd much rather give stuff away to people. My main issue comes from deciding WHICH products I want to give away! haha


I haven't ebayed for years, I've heard the fees are really bad now.

And about choosing which products and which stuff to sell, I totally understand you, I had that conversation tonight with my mum, I was talking about selling some stuff to make room and money, and I said I just don't want to sell my stuff, or at least I really don't know what I would be able to get rid of lol - I have maybe a small stash that I would be fine with selling, but it's not really worth it then.

I'm sure you will find peps to give stuff to and also use stuff over time xxx


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

I get the OCD thing too, I have diagnosed anxiety and I also have very little storage space. I keep looking at my rather modest collection and thinking about all the boxes I have coming and I start to panic about where I'm going to keep it all. Then I also get this idea in my head that I just need to use stuff. Umm, how fast do I think I'm going to be able to use it? Can't really use it more than I already am.

I'm 0 for 3 so far on my mask 5 box. First the Pore You mask make have caused a small break out, then the neck patches were a failure because they both fell off and now I have 4 Yuzu sheet masks that I'm not going to be able to use. Put one on and it made my face feel very warm and now it's sort of red. Pretty sure it's the sign I need to cancel the Citrus box. Sad.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?   Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.


Yes.  Currently feeling overwhelmed by it all...  

I have all this crap I want to use, but to be a good girl I'm supposed to patch test it first.  And to know what did what to your skin, you are supposed to only add one new thing at a time.  But to know how well it works, you should use it continuously.  So you get to use one new thing for a "long" (i'm terribly impatient) time, and yet there is more and more and MORE coming.  Ugh.

(did I just admit all of that??)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?
> 
> Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.
> 
> ...


I have a few girlfriends that are into skincare &amp; makeup, but for some reason, most of my GF's aren't into it.   I was so excited ~ I was able to share my memelove with a student worker today!  Yesterday, the student worker called me at my desk and said, your memebox is here!  She sounded so excited, as she has seen DHL deliver my memeboxes to my job before. 

So when I went up there, I offered to open it up in front of her - it was just my memeshop order, but it was  nice order of items.  We started chatting about skincare, so I gave her my blog name, memebox's url and also promised to bring her some facial sheet masks today.

Well, last night, I put together a memebox for her - I had sheet masks, hand mask, lip mask,  a peeling gel, cleanser, some deluxe samples of moisturizers &amp; toners and I also added one of the "Italy Towels" (those exfoliating body "mitts") plus a little facial cleanser mitt as well.   I brought that in for her and her eyes lit up - she is so excited to try them out.  We also discussed the boxes that they had currently and what they might have, etc.  I told her about using the coupon codes, etc...

So, it was a nice feeling to do that - I remember how broke I was back in the dark ages, when I was a college student.    She was so happy and that made me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 18, 2014)

That is so lovely @@biancardi


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't have anything diagnosed, but I certainly have some issues that I cope with by buying stuff. Memebox has _not_ helped that, and neither has school/work stress. But I think I've been getting better. It's really helpful for me to come here and see everyone discuss the box in a neutral fashion, because the hype the e-mails give me is intense. Sometimes all it takes is someone to say "yeah, I'm not sure if this will be a good box" to snap me out of it and make me remember that buying stuff isn't a cure for depression or anxiety.

It's just very calming to know that there are things to look forward to in the mail, products to be tested (nothing beats the high of finding an HG), something to be blogged about. But the stress in seeing all the boxes, products I don't want, spending money... eugh. It's all very anxiety provoking and I think it's not worth the short-term relief I get from opening a box.

I can't believe I'm psychoanalyzing myself online, but here I am!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie why don't you combine all the products you would consider selling and put them up for auction as a "lot".?

A giant lot of Meme fabulousness.

If it sells you could probably get a decent amount for it.

And offer free shipping etc...

Just a thought.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie - I purchased 5 separate (small) storage bins to separate my trade products from what I will actually use because I was starting to have panic attacks every time a new box arrived. I'm not sure it's any better now but at least it's separated. lol

Would your roommate be interested in selling all my trade stuff? Honestly, I don't care if I make $5 at least it will be out of my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: That last bit was a joke, obviously. What man wants to spend a gazillion hours looking up info for Korean skincare? Precisely the reason why I don't sell on eBay....


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I get the OCD thing too, I have diagnosed anxiety and I also have very little storage space. I keep looking at my rather modest collection and thinking about all the boxes I have coming and I start to panic about where I'm going to keep it all. Then I also get this idea in my head that I just need to use stuff. Umm, how fast do I think I'm going to be able to use it? Can't really use it more than I already am.
> 
> I'm 0 for 3 so far on my mask 5 box. First the Pore You mask make have caused a small break out, then the neck patches were a failure because they both fell off and now I have 4 Yuzu sheet masks that I'm not going to be able to use. Put one on and it made my face feel very warm and now it's sort of red. Pretty sure it's the sign I need to cancel the Citrus box. Sad.


I always feel the same way about having to hurry up and use everything as fast as I can but I can't go any faster! LOL That's so cray that the neck masks didn't stay on! I felt like it was suctioned to my neck when I used it! I got the Yuzu masks as well and enjoyed them. That stinks that the majority of the stuff in the mask box isn't working for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a bummer!



tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Yes.  Currently feeling overwhelmed by it all...
> 
> I have all this crap I want to use, but to be a good girl I'm supposed to patch test it first.  And to know what did what to your skin, you are supposed to only add one new thing at a time.  But to know how well it works, you should use it continuously.  So you get to use one new thing for a "long" (i'm terribly impatient) time, and yet there is more and more and MORE coming.  Ugh.
> 
> (did I just admit all of that??)


I'm horrible. I have acne-prone skin and I never patch test stuff. I get a breakout if the wind blows, so even when I'm using products that I've used for a long time and have never broken me out, there are random days where I will breakout from something random. Could be my pillow, cell phone, makeup brush, resting my hand on my face, hormonal...I just never know! Patch testing doesn't always work for me because I have never actually had completely clear skin in my entire life. I have never seen my face without at least one or two bumps. It's gotten so much better since I started using korean skincare, but never completely clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Bunbunny said:


> I don't have anything diagnosed, but I certainly have some issues that I cope with by buying stuff. Memebox has _not_ helped that, and neither has school/work stress. But I think I've been getting better. It's really helpful for me to come here and see everyone discuss the box in a neutral fashion, because the hype the e-mails give me is intense. Sometimes all it takes is someone to say "yeah, I'm not sure if this will be a good box" to snap me out of it and make me remember that buying stuff isn't a cure for depression or anxiety.
> 
> It's just very calming to know that there are things to look forward to in the mail, products to be tested (nothing beats the high of finding an HG), something to be blogged about. But the stress in seeing all the boxes, products I don't want, spending money... eugh. It's all very anxiety provoking and I think it's not worth the short-term relief I get from opening a box.
> 
> I can't believe I'm psychoanalyzing myself online, but here I am!


Oh everything you said is completely relatable to me, and I'm sure a LOT of us. Most memebox fans have at least a tinge of shopping addiction. We all get that "MUST GET THIS BOX" feeling at first and use different things to help talk us out of it. I have spent more money than I can afford on boxes, and I've decided to limit myself to 3 boxes in November, and absolutely no more, no matter what. Even if the best box on the planet is released, it can't be better than the hundreds of products I already have! LOL



LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie why don't you combine all the products you would consider selling and put them up for auction as a "lot".?
> 
> A giant lot of Meme fabulousness.
> 
> ...


I've definitely thought about it! I just worry that if I put it up as an auction that I'll get way less than it's worth and feel like I got ripped off or something LOL. Or the person will get the products and open everything and then return it...I've had horrible, horrible experiences with ebay in the past. I sold a laptop and the person that bought it ripped out the hard drive and tried to demand half of the money back. Even though he refused to send proof that the hard drive was missing, ebay still demanded that I return his money. Luckily he never sent the laptop back, but ebay ALWAYS sides with buyers, even when they're irrational. Someone could potentially buy the lot of memebox products, open and mess with everything, and then claim it was all opened when they received it and demand a refund or something if they change their mind. Maybe this is my anxiety talking, lol...but I jsut get all panicked when it comes to ebay after hearing the horror stories from my roommate!



MemeJunkie said:


> @@MissJexie - I purchased 5 separate (small) storage bins to separate my trade products from what I will actually use because I was starting to have panic attacks every time a new box arrived. I'm not sure it's any better now but at least it's separated. lol
> 
> Would your roommate be interested in selling all my trade stuff? Honestly, I don't care if I make $5 at least it will be out of my house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh I feel your pain. I think I might buy a few different bins and separate things. I don't do trades anymore because it was all just way too overwhelming having all kinds of stuff everywhere and keeping a running list of trade items etc etc. I just toss it in a box now and let my friends dig through it when they come over. 

And if you're serious, I can definitely ask him! I'm not sure how busy he is at the moment but he definitely does commission work where he takes a commission off sales, does the posting/shipping etc and then sends what's left of the sale to the person who provides the products. He usually only does it with large amounts of product or expensive items where a commission would be worthwhile. I'm not completely well versed in how it all works...it sounds so complicated LOL


----------



## avarier (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a few girlfriends that are into skincare &amp; makeup, but for some reason, most of my GF's aren't into it.   I was so excited ~ I was able to share my memelove with a student worker today!  Yesterday, the student worker called me at my desk and said, your memebox is here!  She sounded so excited, as she has seen DHL deliver my memeboxes to my job before.
> 
> So when I went up there, I offered to open it up in front of her - it was just my memeshop order, but it was  nice order of items.  We started chatting about skincare, so I gave her my blog name, memebox's url and also promised to bring her some facial sheet masks today.
> 
> ...


Awww, that is so nice! I just graduated and was an Intern last spring. Worked so much for no pay at all! I am sure you made her so happy!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 18, 2014)

I suffer from anxiety it's good to know that there are others on here who do too, when I visit different places or members of my family it gets better, and I function better, but I do agree, I did start it have anxiety about how much I spent on memeboxes, I am mainly just waiting to get my November and December ones and using stuff I already have - the plus side is my skin really does feel better


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

I was so hoping my OMG/Cute Wishlist/K Style bundle(s) would arrive today.

I'm avoiding spoilers....But was the K Style box good?

Oh, and...Ladies be careful with cancellations. I canceled the first bundle I ordered to place a larger order, and even though it showed up as canceled, apparently it wasn't and now I have two on the way.

(TWO Cute Wishlists to get rid of? This is going to be quite the challenge.)


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm really disappointed that the omg/mcwl/k-style was shipped late, I might have received it yesterday if it was shipped on time but now I have to wait until tuesday because DHL doesn't deliver on mondays  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Oct 18, 2014)

Morning ladies!

Oooh 5 pages of reading and here I am! Wow thats good news for memeverse that the collab set sold out so quickly. I wonder if they will reveal them this time.

Just want to say since I have joined Memebox, I feel like I have bought 3 years' worth of skincare, makeup, haircare, bodycare etc at a fraction of a price. The journey has its ups and downs, yes, but the joy of getting something unknown makes it feel like Christmas all year round lol. I do it as a hobby and to improve my skin, and I am glad I did!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would go to the drugstore/beauty shops and walk around wanting to buy something but ultimately give up because they are always too expensive for me. At the back of my mind, I'd be thinking of memepoints and codes    I'm here to stay for awhile I think.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@veritazy

I agree, I'm always a bit surprised when people try to act like Memebox doesn't have  good value. I'm familiar with the real pricing/sale pricing of a lot of items we receive, and it's common for me to only want half of the items in the box. But I still see a lot of value in Memeboxes (clearly). I don't undertand why the products are getting a bad rep suddenly either, I've heard other people recently say they're not happy with any of the products they received. I wonder why?

I actually just was considering looking at some of my accounts to see when some boxes ship out, and I just noticed your shipping schedule. Thank you for that!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 18, 2014)

@@cfisher Yeah, I keep on reminding that_ Memebox is a mystery box after all_. We all know that the value will always be higher than what we paid and sometimes we even pay almost nothing with the points and codes. Probably people are complaining because they compared it with the previous raved boxes. :unsure2:  

Take example the Cafe box. It might have 5 smaller items priced lower than $10 each but the body lotion itself makes up for the box! And I only paid the price of the TonyMoly latte scrub. The rest can be considered as free gift actually. :smilehappyyes:   

And thank you!! Love to know that it is helpful for many.  :flowers:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Yeah, I keep on reminding that_ Memebox is a mystery box after all_. We all know that the value will always be higher than what we paid and sometimes we even pay almost nothing with the points and codes. Probably people are complaining because they compared it with the previous raved boxes. :unsure2:
> 
> Take example the Cafe box. It might have 5 smaller items priced lower than $10 each but the body lotion itself makes up for the box! And I only paid the price of the TonyMoly latte scrub. The rest can be considered as free gift actually. :smilehappyyes:
> 
> And thank you!! Love to know that it is helpful for many.  :flowers:


Yeah, I get that some boxes are misses, but most of us don't really just buy one box. I don't think many people even manage to just grab one box per month, haha. Yeah, points and coupons make a huge difference don't they? I'm waiting on my cafe box (which is being held hostage somewhere in NY still) but I was so thrilled with the lotion, that and the Tony Moly scrub for me personally are worth a bit more than I paid for the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If we all gave up on Memebox after one bad box, imagine what we'd miss out on? And out of the countless times people have sworn they'd never shop with Memebox again, I can't think of any that actually stopped buying boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's a really convenient list! Memebox should have something like that, because digging through our accounts is far too much work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a side note...The USA Exclusives is now getting approved comments by people saying rambling about how amazing the product, followed by how they want to try it. I don't think Memebox or its customers can keep these two contests straight.


----------



## Liv (Oct 18, 2014)

Well... I admit it, I've been once again successfully enabled by you guys  :lol:

I caved and bought a Camel cream with a code and free shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 18, 2014)

Yay, DHL delivered on a saturday


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yay, DHL delivered on a saturday


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!

Did Memebox pay for Saturday shipping because of the delay in shipping it out?!

@@Liv I keep "encouraging" (not so gently insisting) they grab one of those while they can. Watch this be the one product from Neogen that isn't worthy of holy grail status. I think I even offered to buy it off of a few people to get them to pull the trigger. ....That would be awfully expensive foot cream.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 18, 2014)

no idea but i have mine


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no idea but i have mine


I've received DHL orders before on a Saturday, but was told it only happens when the company pays for Saturday delivery (my Memebox DHL orders almost always end up stuck at the local sorting facility over the weekend).

I don't know if it's different in the UK....But here's hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 18, 2014)

I just bought the anniversary box! I think it is gonna be a good one! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> *If we all gave up on Memebox after one bad box, imagine what we'd miss out on? *And out of the countless times people have sworn they'd never shop with Memebox again, I can't think of any that actually stopped buying boxes.
> It's a really convenient list! Memebox should have something like that, because digging through our accounts is far too much work!


 
^ Hahah my shopaholic statement! 

Yeah people will always come back after a few arrive at their place. Except for my roommate. She's an odd one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you again~ yeah the Memebox schedule is messy and sorted based on the box type. That's why I prefer to keep one my way..



Jane George said:


> Yay, DHL delivered on a saturday


pretty jealous. But it's okay, got a cafe to dilute the longing.

Monday will be hectic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm staying in today and trying some new stuffs out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy weekend, ladies!


----------



## Fae (Oct 18, 2014)

Wishing you a lovely weekend too, veritazy! ^^

Gonna put on some masks while I do work for uni! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've received DHL orders before on a Saturday, but was told it only happens when the company pays for Saturday delivery (my Memebox DHL orders almost always end up stuck at the local sorting facility over the weekend).
> 
> I don't know if it's different in the UK....But here's hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my october 2nd order went DHL as it shipped out 14 days after I placed the order.  I wonder if they upgrade to DHL and pay for the extra fees when they messed up with shipping?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 18, 2014)

I was shocked but pleased as I can do reviews today.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

I am surprised that I am getting my Sleeping Beauty box today!  I wasn't expecting it until end of next week, just because how long it took to get yogurt &amp; cafe boxes to get to me

Of course, the Sleeping Beauty box looks a complete GEM compared to the next box that is on its way to me - MCW3 .  I actually think I will have a lot of fun (in a rage kind of way) reviewing MCW3..hahaa


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my october 2nd order went DHL as it shipped out 14 days after I placed the order.  I wonder if they upgrade to DHL and pay for the extra fees when they messed up with shipping?


It does sort of make sense, it just doesn't seem very "Memebox" to be so generous with their errors.

I do think that would be fair, especially since they did not warn us about any delays.

I definitely know it's not standard for them to deliver on Saturdays, so here's hoping all of us receive our bundles today.

I'm dreading MCW. And I doubt the K Style box will be great.

The OMG better be AMAZING.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It does sort of make sense, it just doesn't seem very "Memebox" to be so generous with their errors.
> 
> I do think that would be fair, especially since they did not warn us about any delays.


 @@cfisher they did warn peopel about shipping delays throughout the start of October, from the email:

*Quick Notification #1:* In observance of the Chinese National Holiday, Oct. 1 - Oct. 7, there may be *possible delays in standard and express shipping options in China*due to carriers' and logistics providers' reduced work hours. 

*Quick Notification #2: *We will be on national holiday on Oct. 3rd.  Please understand that there may be *possible delays that arise from our domestics logistics and handling of orders*. In addition, due to our logistics center's move from Oct. 9 - Oct. 13, there may be possible delays that arise from our logistics and handling of orders during the corresponding days.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my october 2nd order went DHL as it shipped out 14 days after I placed the order.  I wonder if they upgrade to DHL and pay for the extra fees when they messed up with shipping?


I ordered that same day and since you just mentioned this, I put my order into DHL and mine is coming express too. I shipped it to my work so I should get it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## hflo (Oct 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie there is a site called eDivv where beauty items (open and unopened) can be traded for what ever other members post on their account. Might want to check it out to try to lighten up you Meme collection. There is a few eDivv members with Memebox items up for trade. Hopefully this was helpful.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

@@cfisher, were you refunded for your cancelled order, but they sent it anyways? 

I totally agree that the value of memebox is great. Even a box that is less than amazing is still a good value. I'm disappointed that the items in the newest mask box haven't been working for me, but that's not because of the quality of the items, they just don't suit my skin. Since discovering MB and Korean products my skin has never looked or felt better. Seriously, I haven't gone this long without acne since I was a pre-teen which was multiple decades ago.

There are also a couple of added bonuses for me as well. I'm am so indecisive when it comes to trying out new products. I can't just impulsively choose something. I research, go back and forth then eventually get overwhelmed and end up getting nothing. I spent way longer than necessary trying to decide what drugstore shampoo and conditioner I should try a few months ago. So if something as simple as shampoo can set off my anxiety, imagine how impossible it would be for me to switch to K skin products on my own? Having a box of products picked for me is the only way I could have done it.

The other bonus is having something to look forward too every few weeks. I'm a stay at home mom. I love my daughter and enjoy being able to be home with her, but let's face it, it's not always exciting. My MB give me a treat, almost like having a new toy to play with.

Wow, that got longer and more introspective than I meant for it too.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

For me, the value is in whether I will use the products or not.  If the product is a quality one, but just unsuitable for me, I do not rag on it for that reason.  But there have been, at least to me, some boxes that were really substandard and also did not match the theme for why I purchased it.

My sleeping beauty box is coming today.  That is a box where the theme and the products don't match.    Will I use the products?  Sure.  If I could go back in time and not have ordered it, would I?  you bet.

So, yes, there can be a value there, but I look at the totality of the box contents.

Some boxes that aren't high in value, I LOVE.  Some that are supposed to be in the 150-200 range, I have hated.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

And speaking of cancellations... Has anyone recently cancelled one box of a multiple box order? I bought Citrus Care and Chocomania in the same order. I want to keep Chocomania, but cancel Citrus. CS seems to have improved lately, but I'm worried they will cancel the entire order instead of just the one box. Maybe I should wait until after chocolate ships, just to be safe?

And I was wrong when I said last night I was 0/3 on Mask 5. I totally forgot about the Milky Dress sleeping pack. I'm almost about to declare that a HG product (at least for autumn weather). My face was pretty red and almost felt like I had a tiny sunburn after using the Yuzu mask last night (again, my issue not the mask itself). So I put my Benton Snail Bee Steam Cream and the Milky Dress pack on, and there is no sign of last night's problems. I already new I loved the Benton Cream, but paired up with the Milky Dress it was even better. So I'm 1/4 in that box, but the 1 is a huge one that out weighs the ones that didn't work.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> There are also a couple of added bonuses for me as well. I'm am so indecisive when it comes to trying out new products. I can't just impulsively choose something. I research, go back and forth then eventually get overwhelmed and end up getting nothing. I spent way longer than necessary trying to decide what drugstore shampoo and conditioner I should try a few months ago. So if something as simple as shampoo can set off my anxiety, imagine how impossible it would be for me to switch to K skin products on my own? Having a box of products picked for me is the only way I could have done it.


I can relate to this so much! It's actually a really big factor for why I still buy Memeboxes instead of buying Korean skincare on my own. I can choose my own makeup, but I just get paralyzed by skincare for some reason, despite having learned so much more about it recently. It's also why I subbed to Julep last year - I love nail polish but can't choose my own colors to save my life. It was really nice to have a preselected collection of colors to choose from each month, and now I have a really nice little stash of polish!


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I can relate to this so much! It's actually a really big factor for why I still buy Memeboxes instead of buying Korean skincare on my own. I can choose my own makeup, but I just get paralyzed by skincare for some reason, despite having learned so much more about it recently. It's also why I subbed to Julep last year - I love nail polish but can't choose my own colors to save my life. It was really nice to have a preselected collection of colors to choose from each month, and now I have a really nice little stash of polish!


I have the same issue with makeup. I came up with this idea that before I turn 40 (next year), I wanted to have a skin care routine that works well and I want to know about makeup. I've never really been into it and I can't apply eye makeup with any sort of skill, forget about picking out foundation. For the longest time the idea of going into Sephora made me want to panic. I finally got up the courage to go in a few weeks ago, walked around pretending like I had any clue what I was doing, then totally ran away. I've been spending a little time browsing at the beauty section of my local drugstore and feel way more comfortable there so I think I'll that's a better place for me to start. 

I have no interest in nail polish besides picking out pretty colours, so that doesn't overwhelm me. I don't care about the different types. I just look and say "Ooh, pretty. It's purple and shimmery". So at least there's one part of my beauty products that doesn't make me anxious.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 18, 2014)

A bit of a rant -- I wish people wouldn't leave "reviews" on the Memebox site that aren't really reviews, or wish they could be flagged as such.  It doesn't do anyone any good when someone squees, "oh this box looks 2 cute!" before they've even received it yet they call it a 5-star review.  I don't think some people know the difference between review, preview, and talking just to be talking.  OK, rant over -- bah, humbug!!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> A bit of a rant -- I wish people wouldn't leave "reviews" on the Memebox site that aren't really reviews, or wish they could be flagged as such.  It doesn't do anyone any good when someone squees, "oh this box looks 2 cute!" before they've even received it yet they call it a 5-star review.  I don't think some people know the difference between review, preview, and talking just to be talking.  OK, rant over -- bah, humbug!!  &lt;_&lt;


That is why, I believe, the Herbal box didn't have the products that were in the description.  Some twit wrote a review before the box went out and complained about the ingredients.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@marliepanda I wasn't really upset about the shipping delay personally, the only thing even remotely close to an issue I have is that I don't trust myself to avoid spoilers until Monday. But, the notices about shipping delays were for before these bundles were shipped out. So I do think it would have been nice for a little notice, mostly since with shipping notifications being so unreliable, a lot of people assumed the package was on its way. 

@@blinded I think I'm stuck with the blame for this one, because I hadn't checked this one and my refund hadn't gone through my credit card. I normally check, but for whatever reason I just missed the ball on this one. 

I have to agree about the value of the boxes, I don't just look at the actual Memevalue or the value of items I know the prices of, I definitely ponder out if I would personally pay more for the items I'm interested in than I paid for the box. And 70% of the time that is in fact the case. But even then, I still trade and sell a fair bit of amounts I do not want. And I'm constantly giving things to family members and such. 

@@TheSilverNail Yeah, we've been talking about that ever since this the whole contest started. But that issue definitely did start before then. I constantly even see reviews on boxes not yet shipped. It's a horrible system, and I can't believe Memebox actually approves those things.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?
> 
> Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.
> 
> ...


Hi. Pick me. I'm a makeup whore.

Can I say 'whore' on here?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have a few girlfriends that are into skincare &amp; makeup, but for some reason, most of my GF's aren't into it.   I was so excited ~ I was able to share my memelove with a student worker today!  Yesterday, the student worker called me at my desk and said, your memebox is here!  She sounded so excited, as she has seen DHL deliver my memeboxes to my job before.
> 
> So when I went up there, I offered to open it up in front of her - it was just my memeshop order, but it was  nice order of items.  We started chatting about skincare, so I gave her my blog name, memebox's url and also promised to bring her some facial sheet masks today.
> 
> ...


Wow... that is so kool of you. I'm sure she was really appreciative. Randon generosity always lands on people much harder.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 18, 2014)

You guys are scaring the crap out of me!

... is this what's in my future?? Lol

_Really?_ Anxiety of a delivery because you already have so much product??  I can only dream at this point. I feel like I'm already becoming obsessive about Memebox and I haven't received a single thing yet! It is a hell of a lot of fun though, and I can see how things might quickly get out of control. You guys also seem like an intelligent group of ladies.. so I enjoy reading your posts even if I'm just lurking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You've taught me a lot about the Memeverse already.

If anyone is serious about thinning their collection, I might be a good option take some. I'm not as familiar with the products as you guys, and as yet don't even have a single Meme item in my possession. Maybe I could buy a well-priced selection or lot from some of you if the price is right. Maybe the colours aren't right for you but might be for me. Frinstance, I like the dreaded oranges...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hit me up if you are serious. I don't have a_ tonne_ to spend but it might lighten your load and be fun for me. I would trust you guys to know what a n00b might dig in a grouping of cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch we do have a swap/sell thread already.  We don't post them here because that is against the MUT rules.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@blinded I forgot to say, I've never had any problems canceling a singular box from an order. They've also never accidentally refunded the entire order or anything of the sort. I always just put the order number in the title (and don't mention the cancellation there) then in the email I just ask them to cancel the specific box, and I'll usually just mention that I only want to cancel that specific box just to be safe.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@BlackMagwitch we do have a swap/sell thread already.  We don't post them here because that is against the MUT rules.


Thank you, biancardi ...  So, I just search swap/sell in the main search window? This would be for all of Makeuptalk?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Thank you, biancardi ...  So, I just search swap/sell in the main search window? This would be for all of Makeuptalk?


oh, sorry!  Here is the link https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

I know there has been a lot of talk about the Anniversary box, but how worth it do we really think this one is going to be? I know there has been a lot of debate over what will be in the box. But they did another restock and I'm wondering if I should grab it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I know there has been a lot of talk about the Anniversary box, but how worth it do we really think this one is going to be? I know there has been a lot of debate over what will be in the box. But they did another restock and I'm wondering if I should grab it.


I think the general consensus is that we're all a bit worried because there have been a lot of "best of the best" type boxes released recently, but the only one we've received from these yet is the Thumbs Up, which was a bit of a disaster.

However, Memebox confirmed this will be all new items. They didn't advertise it much, which also worried some of us, but they did imply it will be the best box ever, and with it being an anniversary box we're hoping they really pull out all the stops (and take advantage of some of their relationships with the more premium companies).

Personally, I think it's definitely worth the risk if you have the money to spend.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone know when they will release the new CutiepieMarzia box that was part of the bundle or if they will do other bundles with that one as wasn't keen on the Vagabond Youth box but thought the other two might be ok...


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think the general consensus is that we're all a bit worried because there have been a lot of "best of the best" type boxes released recently, but the only one we've received from these yet is the Thumbs Up, which was a bit of a disaster.
> 
> However, Memebox confirmed this will be all new items. They didn't advertise it much, which also worried some of us, but they did imply it will be the best box ever, and with it being an anniversary box we're hoping they really pull out all the stops (and take advantage of some of their relationships with the more premium companies).
> 
> Personally, I think it's definitely worth the risk if you have the money to spend.



I have the money to spend. I'm rather new to Memebox, so I don't have much to go on other than reading a LOT of unboxing posts and reading this thread pretty regularly. My first box is Luckybox 10 so I'll get that in maybe two weeks? I still haven't gotten a shipping notification for it nor has my account page updated to "shipped".

I guess I'm just concerned about the composition of the box, which there is no way for anyone to know. I'm less interested in makeup or haircare, but very interested in skin care and it seems like this box could pull out of a lot of stops like you said.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I have the money to spend. I'm rather new to Memebox, so I don't have much to go on other than reading a LOT of unboxing posts and reading this thread pretty regularly. My first box is Luckybox 10 so I'll get that in maybe two weeks? I still haven't gotten a shipping notification for it nor has my account page updated to "shipped".
> 
> I guess I'm just concerned about the composition of the box, which there is no way for anyone to know. I'm less interested in makeup or haircare, but very interested in skin care and it seems like this box could pull out of a lot of stops like you said.


Oh, I think we all understand. Memebox is impossible to really figure out, and their themes are often so vague (and even specific themes always seem to contain items that just don't fit). They don't really curate the boxes before releasing them 95% of the time, so chances are Memebox doesn't even know yet what will be in the box. And sadly by the time we have any idea what's in the box, it will be long sold out. 

I can say this though, I don't care for makeup at all. And as far as hair care, I only like the treatment type stuff. And I hardly ever don't feel like I still got what I paid for once I put aside the items I'm not interested in (and for that, there's always the Memebox Swaps, lots of people want the makeup items from Memeboxes from my experience). I definitely think the anniversary box has the potential to be one of the best boxes ever, but I just don't want anyone to get their hopes up too high, haha. 

As for the shipping issues...It seems common. I frequently receive packages without ever getting any sort of shipping notification. If you're worried you can send them an email and they may respond (but the customer service reps don't seem to have access to tracking numbers from my experience) to at least confirm it's been shipped out. But chances are it will show up before you really get any sort of notification from them at this point.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I think we all understand. Memebox is impossible to really figure out, and their themes are often so vague (and even specific themes always seem to contain items that just don't fit). They don't really curate the boxes before releasing them 95% of the time, so chances are Memebox doesn't even know yet what will be in the box. And sadly by the time we have any idea what's in the box, it will be long sold out.
> 
> I can say this though, I don't care for makeup at all. And as far as hair care, I only like the treatment type stuff. And I hardly ever don't feel like I still got what I paid for once I put aside the items I'm not interested in (and for that, there's always the Memebox Swaps, lots of people want the makeup items from Memeboxes from my experience). I definitely think the anniversary box has the potential to be one of the best boxes ever, but I just don't want anyone to get their hopes up too high, haha.
> 
> As for the shipping issues...It seems common. I frequently receive packages without ever getting any sort of shipping notification. If you're worried you can send them an email and they may respond (but the customer service reps don't seem to have access to tracking numbers from my experience) to at least confirm it's been shipped out. But chances are it will show up before you really get any sort of notification from them at this point.


I feel the same way about products I want. I don't want makeup at all (except for maybe an occasional lip product) and I don't really care for too many hair products. I feel like I've played it pretty safe with the boxes I've bought so far and think I have a decent idea of what will be in those, which is what makes the Anniversary box such unknown territory and I don't think I'm quite to "addict" stage, although if I do break down and buy the Anniversary Box that will be my fourth box in two weeks. Ack.

I'm not concerned about shipping yet. I asked on here yesterday and people said usually they don't get shipping notifications for a few days so I'll probably wait until Monday or Tuesday before emailing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I feel the same way about products I want. I don't want makeup at all (except for maybe an occasional lip product) and I don't really care for too many hair products. I feel like I've played it pretty safe with the boxes I've bought so far and think I have a decent idea of what will be in those, which is what makes the Anniversary box such unknown territory and I don't think I'm quite to "addict" stage, although if I do break down and buy the Anniversary Box that will be my fourth box in two weeks. Ack.
> 
> I'm not concerned about shipping yet. I asked on here yesterday and people said usually they don't get shipping notifications for a few days so I'll probably wait until Monday or Tuesday before emailing.


I'm the same, I like the occasional lip product, but I tend to be the person stuck with the hot pink or bright orange haha. I love hair treatments, but I think I have like 2 years worth already, they are quite common in Memeboxes it seems. A lot of people try to avoid the risky boxes with no actual themes. But I do think the anniversary box is the only box people should consider making an exception for. I think there's a far better chance of it being amazing than there is it being a dud. And I'd like to think that even Memebox wouldn't screw up an anniversary box. 

I definitely don't think it works the same for everyone, but I've noticed that if I don't get shipping notification within a few days, then I just never seem to receive one (though sometimes the shipping will still update on the order page, even if it doesn't say Shipped).


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 18, 2014)

I didn't get a shipping notificaction for my shop purchase but there is a tracking number in my account.

Did anyone get a tracking number for luckybox #10? I just hope they were send out on Friday and it's just a matter of time to receive the number.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I didn't get a shipping notificaction for my shop purchase but there is a tracking number in my account.
> 
> Did anyone get a tracking number for luckybox #10? I just hope they were send out on Friday and it's just a matter of time to receive the number.


I haven't gotten my tracking number for Luckybox 10 yet.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a leftover free shipping code for this month? I'd probably buy the Anniversary box if I had free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Does anyone have a leftover free shipping code for this month? I'd probably buy the Anniversary box if I had free shipping.


The free shipping codes can't be used on boxes, only in the Memeshop.

You can use one of the $5 off codes though.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The free shipping codes can't be used on boxes, only in the Memeshop.
> 
> You can use one of the $5 off codes though.


Ah I thought you could use them on boxes. Sadly I've already used a four-letter and six-letter code this month, which I think means I can't use any more?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Ah I thought you could use them on boxes. Sadly I've already used a four-letter and six-letter code this month, which I think means I can't use any more?


As crazy as it sounds...Nearly all of us have multiple accounts (I've been told more than once that Memebox encouraged this in early months to some extent, and customer service recently confirmed that it's considered acceptable to have multiple accounts). You could do that and use the $5 code again, plus there's 3 sign up points for new accounts. So, together that covers the shipping fees (and an extra $1).


----------



## theori3 (Oct 18, 2014)

For boxes shipped on Friday, the shipping notifications and account updates are usually done on Monday, so if you ordered Luckybox 10, that's probably when you'll get the tracking.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As crazy as it sounds...Nearly all of us have multiple accounts (I've been told more than once that Memebox encouraged this in early months to some extent, and customer service recently confirmed that it's considered acceptable to have multiple accounts). You could do that and use the $5 code again, plus there's 3 sign up points for new accounts. So, together that covers the shipping fees (and an extra $1).


 That is also a possibility. Haha. I am interested in getting my first account up to VIP level so I'd get the codes and stuff on that one, and if I break down and buy Anniversary that will be my #4 and I'd only need one more. Hmmmmmm.

Also, how do you get the blog review points? I've seen people refer to a form for the reviews but I couldn't find that on their website. I'm definitely planning to do box reviews so I can get some points!

(also y'all are so helpful while I learn more about Memebox)


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 18, 2014)

They explain everything about reviews here:

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/202722785-REVIEW-POINTS

There is also the link you need to ask for points/submit a review.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

So I sent my email requesting to cancel the Citrus box, and I'm already trying to decide if I should replace it with something else. I've already spent the money, right? I think I need to hit up the addiction thread...

Really, I think I'm going to wait and see what's coming or hope for some restocks. @@biancardi's review of the Cafe box makes me want it, and for the first time I want the OMG 3 box, or at least one of the items.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> So I sent my email requesting to cancel the Citrus box, and I'm already trying to decide if I should replace it with something else. I've already spent the money, right? I think I need to hit up the addiction thread...
> 
> Really, I think I'm going to wait and see what's coming or hope for some restocks. @@biancardi's review of the Cafe box makes me want it, and for the first time I want the OMG 3 box, or at least one of the items.


Haha, I occasionally "trim the fat" a bit and cancel boxes that don't sound like they'll be absolutely amazing/necessary. But I never try to replace them (but then again, I buy a disturbing amount of boxes). If there's something you really want, I say go for it. But if there's no must haves and you just want to grab a box, I vote you wait and see what Monday has in store for us.

I was really glad I got the cafe box. Not huge on the little items, but I was so happy to see a high value item from a popular brand, and so excited about the lotion. 

I hope OMG 3 is amazing. Like so amazing that I won't be upset I have two of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And to help ease the pain of getting two each of K Style and Cute Wishist. Ouch!)


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 18, 2014)

Have there been spoilers of K-Style? I ask be cause I've noticed a few people seem to already not be keen on it (don't want to see spoilers, just wondering if there was some update I missed)... Or are people just not excited because they aren't super keen on makeup and ordered in a bundle for free express shipping?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Got an email about an "early access deal". Im guessing its the release of the Memebox branded items.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 18, 2014)

@@bluefintuna hun, check your order confirmation emails. Sometimes they have a 6-digit code in them that you can use for any purchase exceeding $40 (which probably means a value set). 

@@Zaralis I wasn't excited because I only got the MCW/OMG bundle. But I do enjoy unboxings and I think it is a good one! It was posted on the spoiler thread.

@@cfisher and yes!! I adore the OMG3 too~ Saw it once and trying to erase it so that I will love it when it arrives lol. I quickly glanced through a pic on IG and closed it before pic memory kicks in.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@@tiedyedlifestyle so odd we all got it at a different time. I know some affiliates who got it earlier and I got my email like yesterday. Are these sent out in batches? -_-""


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

@@veritazy Oh thank goodness. I missed OMG 1 but loved it, and really was thrilled with OMG 2 (especially as far as value goes). I never see items in them that weird me out or seem all that "OMG" but I tend to love the products selected. I'd be heartbroken to get 6 boxes I don't want, haha. 

I'm so glad I don't use Instagram, I'd hate to have another place I need to try to avoid spoilers. It's hard enough on here!

I do think it's sent in batches, I just received an email about the new products as well. I'm curious to see what their special offer will be. But knowing Memebox, if they're promoting it this hard, it will be something silly like pay $10 for 3 sheet masks.

I just hope we don't start receiving tons of stuff from their line in our boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> And if you're serious, I can definitely ask him! I'm not sure how busy he is at the moment but he definitely does commission work where he takes a commission off sales, does the posting/shipping etc and then sends what's left of the sale to the person who provides the products. He usually only does it with large amounts of product or expensive items where a commission would be worthwhile. I'm not completely well versed in how it all works...it sounds so complicated LOL


It all sounds like a real pain in the butt to me. But I don't know that there's really any money to be made, even for your friend. But feel free to ask him. I also have watches and Coach bags I've been meaning to put on eBay forever.


blinded said:


> Really, I think I'm going to wait and see what's coming or hope for some restocks. @@biancardi's review of the Cafe box makes me want it, and for the first time I want the OMG 3 box, or at least one of the items.


I have been stalking restocks for both Cafe and Superfood (two boxes I want badly) and one I always miss and the other I haven't seen at all. So if I see Cafe I'll but two and if you do, you do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously though, sometimes I think I need to hire a Meme personal shopper just for restocks. LOL
Does anyone remember what 'new' box coming up that has the Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack that I believe we received in Pore Care? I had it in my head I needed to finish mine up but for the life of me I can't remember why.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> It all sounds like a real pain in the butt to me. But I don't know that there's really any money to be made, even for your friend. But feel free to ask him. I also have watches and Coach bags I've been meaning to put on eBay forever.
> 
> I have been stalking restocks for both Cafe and Superfood (two boxes I want badly) and one I always miss and the other I haven't seen at all. So if I see Cafe I'll but two and if you do, you do the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously though, sometimes I think I need to hire a Meme personal shopper just for restocks. LOL
> 
> Does anyone remember what 'new' box coming up that has the Lailly +36.5 Steam Pore Pack that I believe we received in Pore Care? I had it in my head I needed to finish mine up but for the life of me I can't remember why.


the only one I know that had that in there was the   Beauty Splurge With Lisa Pullano box....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the only one I know that had that in there was the Beauty Splurge With Lisa Pullano box....


Crap! I've been making sure to use this stuff at least once a week because I was certain I had another coming but I decided not to purchase her box when I realized there was the possibility (with my horrible luck) I was not going to get any of the lovely colors shown in the reveal.


----------



## blinded (Oct 18, 2014)

I hope they don't send out emails every day about this new line. I got them yesterday and today. Twice yesterday and today one one account since it gets two versions of every email.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Zaralis I wasn't excited because I only got the MCW/OMG bundle. But I do enjoy unboxings and I think it is a good one! It was posted on the spoiler thread.


WHAT??!   Spoiler thread!   :w00t:  

... so _much_ to learn


----------



## biancardi (Oct 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Crap! I've been making sure to use this stuff at least once a week because I was certain I had another coming but I decided not to purchase her box when I realized there was the possibility (with my horrible luck) I was not going to get any of the lovely colors shown in the reveal.


ha! lady, check your pm's!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

I just realized (I never check the email for this account) that I received several shipping numbers on an account that has only one recent order. Has anyone ever received other someone else's tracking, by any chance?


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized (I never check the email for this account) that I received several shipping numbers on an account that has only one recent order. Has anyone ever received other someone else's tracking, by any chance?


With the Mask box/Free From Oil and Trouble bundle, I received someone else's tracking (complete with first and last name and location), and someone else received mine. Even better, the person who received mine was not the person that I had information for, so Memebox really screwed up. I wrote them to complain and they were basically like, "Whatever, sorry."


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> With the Mask box/Free From Oil and Trouble bundle, I received someone else's tracking (complete with first and last name and location), and someone else received mine. Even better, the person who received mine was not the person that I had information for, so Memebox really screwed up. I wrote them to complain and they were basically like, "Whatever, sorry."


Thank you! I was really surprised, I got a bunch of email notifications but they're formatted oddly and everything just seems off. I deleted them not thinking much of it, but then I wondered if it could affect someone else and if I should bring it to their attention.

I remembered reading something about people getting order confirmations with the wrong names and locations, I just couldn't remember the details. I had received emails during that for orders I didn't think I ordered, but never really paid any attention to them. 

Over a week ago I bought two restocks, then received some tracking claiming they were being shipped Priority mail from the San Francisco location. But the tracking was RM on the order page, and it still says that only the label has been prepared.

Something is realllllyyyyyy screwy on their end. 

I just hope everyone gets their correct orders and it's just an email/account glitch.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't like the word "glitch" makes me wonder what other information they might accidentally send to someone else.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I don't like the word "glitch" makes me wonder what other information they might accidentally send to someone else.


I will say this, their lack of concern for certain things does bother me. Like I don't care if someone sees my name and location, but a lot of people would be really weirded out by that happening, especially if Memebox was just brushing the situation off like it was no big deal. 

And we already know they don't see any issues with publishing people's personal emails for the world to see. Which definitely does make me wonder what they consider acceptable.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I will say this, their lack of concern for certain things does bother me. Like I don't care if someone sees my name and location, but a lot of people an would be really weirded out by that happening, especially if Memebox was just brushing the situation off like it was no big deal.
> 
> And we already know they don't see any issues with publishing people's personal emails for the world to see. Which definitely does make me wonder what they consider acceptable.


I remember that day when someone posted on here that they recieved the shipping email with someone else's name and tracking number. I recieved my shipping email that same day but mine was correct and had my name.

It does make one wonder what they think is acceptable.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I will say this, their lack of concern for certain things does bother me. Like I don't care if someone sees my name and location, but a lot of people would be really weirded out by that happening, especially if Memebox was just brushing the situation off like it was no big deal.
> 
> And we already know they don't see any issues with publishing people's personal emails for the world to see. Which definitely does make me wonder what they consider acceptable.


Yeah, I was with you -- I got someone else's tracking number, realized someone else must have gotten mine, but I was like, "no big deal -- I guess I don't really care that one random person knows my full name and location," plus I was able to look up my tracking number on the DHL site with my order number.

It was only when I logged into Makeuptalk and saw someone had posted something on this thread like, "I got a tracking number for [my first name][my last name] who lives in [my city][my state], isn't that weird?" that I got really frustrated and sent Memebox a complaint.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Yeah, I was with you -- I got someone else's tracking number, realized someone else must have gotten mine, but I was like, "no big deal -- I guess I don't really care that one random person knows my full name and location," plus I was able to look up my tracking number on the DHL site with my order number.
> 
> It was only when I logged into Makeuptalk and saw someone had posted something on this thread like, "I got a tracking number for [my first name][my last name] who lives in [my city][my state], isn't that weird?" that I got really frustrated and sent Memebox a complaint.


Oh wow, that is such a freaky coincidence. I'd be a bit uncomfortable if I saw someone posting my information like that on the internet.

I think a lot of the time it's really their attitude about such things that really bothers me. I feel like I'm in an abusive relationship with Memebox sometimes, and I'll constantly feel like they turn things back on me and I'll think "Wait, am I being unfair? Is this unreasonable of me." And then I post my issues on here to get some clarity, and realize that Memebox is just screwing with my head, haha.

But, really. Some things are just common sense. Like don't ask someone to pay an obscene amount of money to return something because you sent them the wrong item. And don't change someone else's address, sent it to said address, then expect them to pay state tax for a state they don't live in.

It's like dealing with a smalltime seller on eBay that has no idea what they're doing. Except....They're a major company. It's a bit scary at times how unprofessional they are.


----------



## engawa (Oct 18, 2014)

My cafe box finally came wooooo! Along with my iPhone 6 that I waited forever to get. And a soap bar I won from one of Wishtrend's giveaways. What a good day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1300 pages on this thread too! I remember I first started lurking here around 1000 pages and I thought that was a lot...


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 18, 2014)

engawa said:


> My cafe box finally came wooooo! Along with my iPhone 6 that I waited forever to get. And a soap bar I won from one of Wishtrend's giveaways. What a good day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 1300 pages on this thread too! I remember I first started lurking here around 1000 pages and I thought that was a lot...


Don't you love the iPhone 6! It's so sleek

I was lurking around 700 it's running away it's amazing, I'm glad I signed up and joined the conversation


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

I just noticed they are no longer charging tax for NY orders.?

My last two orders were not charged tax,

but my zillion orders before that, were.

Does anyone know if something changed or if there is a glitch or was a glitch?

(speaking of glitches)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## engawa (Oct 18, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Don't you love the iPhone 6! It's so sleek
> 
> I was lurking around 700 it's running away it's amazing, I'm glad I signed up and joined the conversation


Yes, it's beautiful!  :wub:

Haha I know how you feel! I normally don't sign up for forums but the community here is so welcoming and informative. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LisaLeah said:


> I just noticed they are no longer charging tax for NY orders.?
> 
> My last two orders were not charged tax,
> 
> ...


WHAT REALLY?? I just tried it out and I'm still being charged tax?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The tax usually cancels out any kind of discount I use so if there's no more tax, it'll make such a big difference.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

engawa said:


> WHAT REALLY?? I just tried it out and I'm still being charged tax?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The tax usually cancels out any kind of discount I use so if there's no more tax, it'll make such a big difference.


Click on proceed to check out and the tax will disappear.

This happened to me twice.

It showed tax being added, but once I was ready to check out it was gone.

Once last night when I picked up the Anniversary box

and then today when I purchased the Camel Milk cream in the shop.

Also try logging out and then logging back in.

I am hoping this isn't just a temporary glitch.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

When I mentioned how Memebox was originally planned to be located in NYC, someone on here asked if that's why they were being taxed (I forget who, I think Fanserviced). Someone then told me that apparently people in CA and NY are taxed because of the company's location. I know nothing about that sort of thing, I won't pretend I do, but I do know that someone told me they were going to email Memebox and see if that had anything to do with the tax thing. With them only being located in CA and not NY, I sort of wonder if they really did get rid of the taxes because of that?

I really hope it's permanent. 

I'm planning on moving to NYC in a year, and I'd rather not have to send them to my mothers just to avoid the taxes (Hey, I buy a lot of Memeboxes!)


----------



## theori3 (Oct 18, 2014)

I wonder if it has to do with them hitting a year? Maybe they initially filed for incorporation in NY or something, and it lasted for a year? I have very limited knowledge of business tax stuff, but it is interesting that now there is no sales tax for NY residents!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

That's right!  Yes, I vaguely remember that conversation @@cfisher

I too hope it's a permanent thing. Big time! The tax really adds up, especially when you multiply it by an enormous number of purchases like I/you/we all have made.

I did just email Memebox to find out the skinny. Will keep you posted.

On a side note, I am a native NY-er so if you have any questions about anything as you prepare for your move, don't hesitate to PM me. I know this city really really really well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if it has to do with them hitting a year? Maybe they initially filed for incorporation in NY or something, and it lasted for a year? I have very limited knowledge of business tax stuff, but it is interesting that now there is no sales tax for NY residents!


I had the same thought.

I bet it does have something to do w/ renewing licenses or DBA's etc annually.

In any event, it's good news!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> That's right!  Yes, I vaguely remember that conversation @@cfisher
> 
> I too hope it's a permanent thing. Big time! The tax really adds up, especially when you multiply it by an enormous number of purchases like I/you/we all have made.
> 
> ...


I do know that someone from the company actually resided in NY while trying to get funding, so it would make sense that they had some sort of time period where they had to pay NY tax, since I guess technically the company was located in NY briefly. That's really amazing if it really is gone for good, that tax charge definitely makes a big difference, especially since most of us don't just buy one or two boxes a month. 

When someone mentioned the tax thing and I really thought about it, all I could think was..."By the time I finish paying just the taxes on my boxes, that's like two boxes worth of tax!" Considering I use so many points and such, I'd still have to pay the tax on all that though. Yikes! 

Oh, perfect! It will be nice to know if it's a permanent change or not, but considering the timing (I know it was just recently brought to their attention and I'm sure it took a bit of time to figure that out) I really do think it's a possibility.

And thank you so much for the offer, I'll definitely keep that in mind if I have any questions. I'm trying not to even think about that stuff while I get things settled here, but I have a feeling I'll eventually pester you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 18, 2014)

Any good Meme products that help unclog pores? I have extremely dry skin and while the Meme products have gotten it soft and flake-free, sometimes I feel like my skincare products just sit on my face and absorb not to the fullest.

I did try the heating mask that was in one of the boxes last month (can't remember which one), and I noticed some improvement, but I wanted to see if there was anything better.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 18, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> Any good Meme products that help unclog pores? I have extremely dry skin and while the Meme products have gotten it soft and flake-free, sometimes I feel like my skincare products just sit on my face and absorb not to the fullest.
> 
> I did try the heating mask that was in one of the boxes last month (can't remember which one), and I noticed some improvement, but I wanted to see if there was anything better.


Elizavecca Milky Piggy Carbonated Clay Mask, it bubbles on your skin and literally pushes all the junk out of the pores. Love that stuff!


----------



## raindrop (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> .
> 
> I hope OMG 3 is amazing. Like so amazing that I won't be upset I have two of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (And to help ease the pain of getting two each of K Style and Cute Wishist. Ouch!)


@@cfisher Well, I completely love OMG 3 - I hope you do too! The only item I won't use was actually the spoiler, everything else is super exciting (to me).


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm using the puresmile yogurt sheet mask from the yogurt box, I know a lot of people don't like puresmile, but I love the smell a lot, it's so fruity, I'll let you guys know of it does anything amazing, but the smell alone makes it fun to use


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll ask again...

Does anyone know when they will release the new CutiepieMarzia box that was part of the bundle or if they will do other bundles with that one as wasn't keen on the Vagabond Youth box but thought the other two might be ok...

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 19, 2014)

Some time ago, one of you girls posted info about site with asian sweets. I' ve been trying to find it but no luck. Please remind me what site was that


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@Raindrops Thank you! I actually like the spoiler (I have dry skin so I love oil mists in the winter time) so that's good news for me. So far, I've always loved the OMG boxes, and honestly most the stuff in box 1 and 2 were things I wouldn't mind having back ups of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa The thing with Pure Smile is that it's basically a cheap drugstore level brand in Japan (not really even a Korean brand). So a lot of those things that we get are basically $1/2 for $1 items. Personally, I like a lot of their stuff. Personally, the only issue I may have is them being considered full sized items, especially in a more expensive box. I did actually almost buy some of those yogurt ones on Gmarket, so I was happy to receive them, especially 2 of them. Please update us on whether or not they're any good!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'll ask again...
> 
> Does anyone know when they will release the new CutiepieMarzia box that was part of the bundle or if they will do other bundles with that one as wasn't keen on the Vagabond Youth box but thought the other two might be ok...
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think I read somewhere that the unboxing is going to be on the 27th October. I guess it won't be available for shipping before the 30th like the bundle. Judging from the previous one that was in a lot of bundles, then this one would probably be in bundles as well, but this is a guess. If it sells out fast, maybe not. who knows?!?

I don't understand why they have another collaboration with her so soon as there are so many unsold cutiepiemarzia #2 boxes....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

Probably contracted for a third.... Looks like the last though

Do you mean abcdeat for the Asian sweet site... They have a Facebook page


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@Alex Z. I won't pretend I know how Memebox thinks, but I think they went ahead with her third box because they had already put things in motion. They had even already mentioned her third box coming out this month at some point, and they definitely didn't seem to think about the fact that several thousand boxes of her 2nd collab was far too many, and would take forever to sell.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

Was originally 5k singular boxes


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Was originally 5k singular boxes


Yeah, I wonder how many total. I recall by that point they had already released a ton of different value sets as well.

I wonder how many there still are.


----------



## rubik (Oct 19, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Some time ago, one of you girls posted info about site with asian sweets. I' ve been trying to find it but no luck. Please remind me what site was that


Not sure if this is the right one but there is a new asian snack service called ABCDEAT BOX, it looks really good


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

rubik said:


> Not sure if this is the right one but there is a new asian snack service called ABCDEAT BOX, it looks really good


The group for it is on facebook


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks!

There's candyjapan http://www.candyjapan.com/

Skoshbox http://skoshbox.com/the-box/

Jbox http://www.jbox.com/home

Okashiconnection http://okashiconnection.com/

All sell japanese sweets by subscription. There are also sellers on ebay that have different packs if you know what you like...


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @Raindrops Thank you! I actually like the spoiler (I have dry skin so I love oil mists in the winter time) so that's good news for me. So far, I've always loved the OMG boxes, and honestly most the stuff in box 1 and 2 were things I wouldn't mind having back ups of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Mahsa The thing with Pure Smile is that it's basically a cheap drugstore level brand in Japan (not really even a Korean brand). So a lot of those things that we get are basically $1/2 for $1 items. Personally, I like a lot of their stuff. Personally, the only issue I may have is them being considered full sized items, especially in a more expensive box. I did actually almost buy some of those yogurt ones on Gmarket, so I was happy to receive them, especially 2 of them. Please update us on whether or not they're any good!


Thanks for the info


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> When I took the mask off after about 30 mins my face did look brighter and more even which is what I look for in most of my skincare, I'm always looking for whitening, brightening skincare to even up my skin tone and for a $1 mask I felt like I liked the results that I got, and the smell was a plus for me
> 
> Edit: oops I didn't mean to like my own post


The Pure Smile masks are good for their price range, especially since a lot of the ones in that price range (even from some of the more respected brands like Missha) are an alcohol base. And I will say, I can't seem to find the Pure Smile ones for anything under a couple dollars a piece on sites like GMarket, so getting two of those isn't bad at all.

If we get more masks from Pure Smile, I hope they do other versions of the yogurt ones. I like my masks fruity and milky(/yogurty).  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Pure Smile masks are good for their price range, especially since a lot of the ones in that price range (even from some of the more respected brands like Missha) are an alcohol base. And I will say, I can't seem to find the Pure Smile ones for anything under a couple dollars a piece on sites like GMarket, so getting two of those isn't bad at all.
> 
> If we get more masks from Pure Smile, I hope they do other versions of the yogurt ones. I like my masks fruity and milky(/yogurty).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree with everything you just wrote


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I totally agree with everything you just wrote


@@Mahsa I've noticed a LOT of stuff from Pure Smile that I would actually enjoy getting in Memeboxes, so I really hope they continue to send some of their better/higher quality options. Those yogurt masks are like four times as expensive as their other sheet masks, so I'm really hoping it's a step in the right direction! I saw some of the other yogurt masks...

And I have to admit, I'm glad I ruined it and looked at the Cute Wishlist 3 and K Style 3 spoilers. It gave me enough time to cancel my CW/KStyle/OMG/Dry and Sensitive bundle and just grab the OMG/Dry and Sensitive Skin bundle. I have a feeling once people start getting their bundles, there will be a lot of cancellations.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 19, 2014)

When I visited Japan, I picked up one of Pure Smile's mask (the milk one) for 100 JPY or so. I bought it in Family Mart, which is sort of their version of 7/11, this convenient store is everywhere. So I guess Pure Smile is a popular everyday brand there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> When I visited Japan, I picked up one of Pure Smile's mask (the milk one) for 100 JPY or so. I bought it in Family Mart, which is sort of their version of 7/11, this convenient store is everywhere. So I guess Pure Smile is a popular everyday brand there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah. I've heard it's sold just about everywhere in Japan. It reminds me the cheap drugstore brands in the US that have the little one use items that are always sold for $1 or 2 for $1.


----------



## blinded (Oct 19, 2014)

@@cfisher I can't believe you spoiled it for yourself. You were doing so well!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@blinded The OMG one is the one I was excited about, and I didn't ruin that surprise! I've been good(ish)!

But I spoiled the Cute Wishlist a bit ago, after hearing how horrifying it was. And I did want to see how bad The K Style one was after hearing that was also bad, so that I could cancel the 4 series in time! 

Once I canceled the bundle I ended up grabbing 2 of the Dry and Sensitive Skin and OMG sets. Then ended up grabbing a second anniversary one and a second Super Luckybox, and repurchased another value set to take advantage of the 20% off and canceled it from the original order. All in all, thanks to savings, I basically spent $30 to switch out some boxes I don't have much faith in to ones I do think will be great, plus grab a couple additional boxes.

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:

Memelogic is a real problem, Ladies.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 19, 2014)

Did anyone else notice they took the lipstick off of the picture for the Pumpkin Pie box? I swear they definately read our comments here. Still not going to buy it, LOL

It's still showing the lipstick on the value set though. But just wait, they will read here and change that too, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Did anyone else notice they took the lipstick off of the picture for the Pumpkin Pie box? I swear they definately read our comments here. Still not going to buy it, LOL


Sometimes I feel like Memebox has one unpaid intern assigned to damage control, and they lurk this thread regularly. 

I never heard back from Gwen, so I'm wondering if it's a sign that they plan for it to be more skincare than makeup now? I still just do not trust that box to be curated well. If I buy a pumpkin box, I know I'm going to be really annoyed if I receive one pumpkin item. Regardless of the quality or usefulness of the other items. Do they not understand how crazy we tend to be about our pumpkin stuff in the fall? 

I am seriously going to feel horrible for people if it ends up containing an orange lippie and some sort of orange eye shadow or blush.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sometimes I feel like Memebox has one unpaid intern assigned to damage control, and they lurk this thread regularly.
> 
> I never heard back from Gwen, so I'm wondering if it's a sign that they plan for it to be more skincare than makeup now? I still just do not trust that box to be curated well. If I buy a pumpkin box, I know I'm going to be really annoyed if I receive one pumpkin item. Regardless of the quality or usefulness of the other items. Do they not understand how crazy we tend to be about our pumpkin stuff in the fall?
> 
> I am seriously going to feel horrible for people if it ends up containing an orange lippie and some sort of orange eye shadow or blush.


Someone definately reads this thread. Stuff gets changed all the time after things get posted here. We make a comment, they remove whatever we didn't like. I find it quite amusing.
If I knew it would be all skincare then I would buy it. I just don't want any makeup especially not orange.

Although I did buy the Collaboration bundle Friday, but mainly for the novelty and makeup will for sure be in those. But I have lots of nieces I can give the items to. And I knew it would sell of fast, but I'm sure they will restock it. It was a good value I'm sure there will be a few items in there that I will keep.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Someone definately reads this thread. Stuff gets changed all the time after things get posted here. We make a comment, they remove whatever we didn't like. I find it quite amusing.
> 
> If I knew it would be all skincare then I would buy it. I just don't want any makeup especially not orange.
> 
> Although I did buy the Collaboration bundle Friday, but mainly for the novelty and makeup will for sure be in those. But I have lots of nieces I can give the items to. And I knew it would sell of fast, but I'm sure they will restock it. It was a good value I'm sure there will be a few items in there that I will keep.


For a bit I thought maybe it was responses they get to things on Facebook, but honestly there's so many issues we discuss on here that people just don't seem to be posting on Facebook. And I know Memebox deletes Facebook comments, but not THAT quickly. 

If it was all skincare  I'd still be happy with the Pumpkin Pie theme. But the way Gwen responded to me, made it sound like they currently plan for it to include both, and she's not sure if it will be more makeup or more skincare. And them putting ONLY makeup products on the photo, really did seem a bit strange to me. And I do think a lot of people are especially worried about makeup because the Pumpkin Pie thing makes us all thing it will end up orange, haha. 

For those interested in makeup, the collab bundle is a decent enough deal. I am curious to see the unboxings, especially since it seems like they learned a little bit of a lesson and raised the values of the recent collab boxes. I just hope they're curated much better than some of the recent ones.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

I would take that as a good sign that they took down the lipstick in the picture...crosses fingers.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I wonder if it has to do with them hitting a year? Maybe they initially filed for incorporation in NY or something, and it lasted for a year? I have very limited knowledge of business tax stuff, but it is interesting that now there is no sales tax for NY residents!


Whoa, for real??? Naw, when I had a license to collect NY state tax it was mine in perpetuity unless I contacted the state to close it out. I kept getting bills for estimated tax (like, $900 per quarter) until I sent my license back haha. So Memebox could have recently sent their license back to close everything out. I wonder if Memebox just assumed that since they're incorporated in New York they'd have to collect tax on purchases sent here, but never got a license, and recently got some legal advice to set the matter straight. That sounds more their style lol.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@biancardi I really do want pumpkin stuff or an entirely skincare box, but unless Gwen gets back to me or some great spoiler is released, I just think I'll spend my money a weeee bit more safely. ...In other words, on other Memeboxes.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ I think it was you that mentioned that whole thing when I brought up the whole thing with Memebox originally being in NY and planning to open their global location/warehouse/headquarters/whatnot there. But one of the ladies on here messaged me and told me she was going to message Memebox about it, so part of me wonders if they actually did look into it further. Honestly, if they don't have to collect tax there, it seems like it would be worth them looking into it to to stop having to collect future taxes. Let's face it, customers will definitely spend more with them if they don't have high taxes. 

And if that is what happened....Good Job, Memebox. You finally got something right.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 19, 2014)

Interesting that they removed the picture of the orange lipstick from the Pumpkin Pie box.  Wonder if that means there's no orange lipstick included, or that there is but they just don't want anyone to see it?  At any rate, while I LOVE pumpkin and pumpkin pie, I'm not buying this box for the sole reason that I wouldn't get it until almost Christmas.  By then I'm not in the mood for pumpkin things and am thinking peppermint, snow, evergreens, oranges, chocolate, nuts, and other scents/tastes that I associate with Christmas.  Really wish the wait wasn't so long from the time they put boxes up for sale until one receives them.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 19, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Some time ago, one of you girls posted info about site with asian sweets. I' ve been trying to find it but no luck. Please remind me what site was that


I was looking into getting some this months lol, but spend too much money on Memebox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Anyways there's also Japan Crate  which I've heard wonderful things about. Haven't tried it personally, but they have 3 different box size to choose from. Please let me know if you do try a Sweets box and what you think of it. I'm getting love with food this month, has anyone had it before?



Alidolly said:


> I'll ask again...
> 
> Does anyone know when they will release the new CutiepieMarzia box that was part of the bundle or if they will do other bundles with that one as wasn't keen on the Vagabond Youth box but thought the other two might be ok...
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe, Memebox said that the individual Cutiepiemarzia box will be released on the 27th of October, the same day her unboxing video is suppose to go up. I'm not sure if they are doing bundles or not but I think if they are there might not be that sale price on them.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

I like to believe that they listen and modify things according to our opinions and ideas, but sometimes it can be a little too much. I don't want to resort to screen-capturing every little detail I see on their site...

Also I wish they would be less vague with everything. Like the cafe. Although I love the box ultimately, I bought it under the impression that it would be coffee-based. My mistake? The picture and description ("awake with caffeine..") swayed my decision on purchasing the restock.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is like ordering roasted duck for dinner and getting a king lobster instead. I wanted duck, but the lobster turn out great so I didn't complain.    I hope it won't happen again to the future boxes, especially with the Pumpkin pie...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@veritazy I agree! I bought the Cafe box expecting coffee and latte type stuff. Milky products and a cupcake lip balm are definitely a huge stretch. I get that it's sort of a language and cultural barrier to some extent, but they really could be more cautious with the wording in the description and what they put in the photos. Vague is still better than us having our minds set on one specific theme.

Though I do wish they would actually consider curating the boxes (or at least mot of it) before putting the box for sale. Their boxes all sell out sooner than later (okay, except nail polish and overstocked collab boxes) so I don't think it would be an issue for their warehouse if they planned it out well. 

I've been lucky though. So far I have received boxes nothing like I imagined, but they were all boxes I would have purchased based on the content. Had I purchased the waxing box or something of the sort, it would have been another story.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

@@cfisher it was a stretch, yes. Thank god for the overly expensive lotion, otherwise it wouldn't have been well-received. I think they should be curating the stuff, otherwise I can't imagine how they can come up with the themes. Probably they have a catalogue of things that has been agreed to be supplied by the Korean companies and from there, they sort them into several box ideas. I don't want to meddle into their operations but I hope they aren't just putting random stuffs because they got it for cheap/free (like making a whole makeup box to rid them off cheekroom and hope girl. Not cool.)

I have similar luck except for one or two boxes. The waxing did not disappoint me too much...was neutral about it because I needed a razor anyways at the time LOL. Speaking about that, I have never reviewed the box! wth *runs to check photos*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@veritazy I was thrilled about the lotion, without it the value just would have not been there for me. The TM was a great addition, but not worth the $20 I paid for the box, haha. I just meant that we know they release the boxes before they actually curate the box and know what will be going into it. So it would be nice if they focused on the curating a bit more. I assume it's just a space concern.

Haha, I was surprised they didn't call it a hair removal box or hair removal care. It was rather oddly put together, but most had nothing to do with waxing. They did not think that one through very much!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wonder if Memebox just assumed that since they're incorporated in New York they'd have to collect tax on purchases sent here, but never got a license, and recently got some legal advice to set the matter straight. That sounds more their style lol.


If that's the case, we may be due a refund for all the tax charged from past transactions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishful thinking probably.

In any event, I did email Memebox to simply ask them if NYC was subject to tax. Haven't heard back yet. Will post their reply when they respond!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> If that's the case, we may be due a refund for all the tax charged from past transactions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishful thinking probably.
> 
> In any event, I did email Memebox to simply ask them if NYC was subject to tax. Haven't heard back yet. Will post their reply when they respond!


When I had to try to get a refund for CA tax because they had changed my address on my account, the general response was "LOL, good luck proving we did it," even though I had emails where they had acknowledged an error on their part and confirmation that they reshipped all those packages at their cost. I had to basically pull out the "But I don't live in CA so I am not LEGALLY obligated to pay CA state tax," at which point the customer service rep said she would look into it further....And within seconds I was refunded in points.

I think it may take a bit of work, and I won't pretend I know how all this stuff works, but if pointing out some sort of legal aspect may work. They'll only refund you in points, but it's worth a shot.

At one point the customer service rep implied they may give me a partial refund in points, so even if you can just get that...Well, it's better than nothing.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful insight @@cfisher

I remember your whole CA debacle!

So it was finally sorted out in the end for you?

I don't think this will be the same situation for NY. If it is, they will owe a lot of people a lot of points!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thanks for the helpful insight @@cfisher
> 
> I remember your whole CA debacle!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I sort of vented on here while dealing with the customer service rep, and fanserviced basically mentioned something about how it's not legal. And sure enough, after getting nowhere, as soon as I commented on the legality aspect, the amount I had paid in taxes was put into my account as points. So that' completely dealt with.

I know it's a really different situation, but if there is any sort of case about them not actually being located in NY, they may give you some points. I definitely don't think they're going to be refunding people, and I know they won't just be giving out points to everyone. I doubt many people will even contact them about the whole thing. 

But even in my situation, the customer service rep seemed to be basically implying that she'd give me a partial discount in points just to shut me up and leave her alone. I only paid $30 in tax, but the Memeboxers on here that buy boxes regularly in NY, I'm sure they've paid a lot more.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I sort of vented on here while dealing with the customer service rep, and fanserviced basically mentioned something about how it's not legal. And sure enough, after getting nowhere, as soon as I commented on the legality aspect, the amount I had paid in taxes was put into my account as points. So that' completely dealt with.
> 
> I know it's a really different situation, but if there is any sort of case about them not actually being located in NY, they may give you some points. I definitely don't think they're going to be refunding people, and I know they won't just be giving out points to everyone. I doubt many people will even contact them about the whole thing.
> 
> But even in my situation, the customer service rep seemed to be basically implying that she'd give me a partial discount in points just to shut me up and leave her alone. I only paid $30 in tax, but the Memeboxers on here that buy boxes regularly in NY, I'm sure they've paid a lot more.


Refunding you in points rather than giving back the tax money that they took but don't actually have to pay to CA still doesn't seem like it would be legal... :/ I'm glad it worked out for you, though!

ETA: I suppose the money will still go to CA, though, since in their records, it probably has those purchases taking place in CA. What a mess!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Refunding you in points rather than giving back the tax money that they took but don't actually have to pay to CA still doesn't seem like it would be legal... :/ I'm glad it worked out for you, though!
> 
> ETA: I suppose the money will still go to CA, though, since in their records, it probably has those purchases taking place in CA. What a mess!


Haha, I DEFINITELY do not think they handled it in a legal or decent manner. But considering it's the same value for me as a $30 refund, which would of course go back to Memebox in less than a week, I considered it a victory. Honestly, considering what they put me through over it, even though it was in no way my fault, I was just so glad to get the packages I ordered and get my tax money back. It took like 2 months to get everything settled.

And I did have to sort of laugh at that part. Considering they did give me points, I guess that tax money does still go to the state. I'm just glad it was Memebox taking the loss, not me.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

put my omg3 and cute wishlist 3 vids on the video spoiler thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

For those of you that have some 7 Seconds masks on hand, or recently used up their jar but happened to pay attention to the expiration dates, could you possibly tell me when they expire?

I'm pondering grabbing a third container, because I doubt we'll have the opportunity to grab them this cheap again.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For those of you that have some 7 Seconds masks on hand, or recently used up their jar but happened to pay attention to the expiration dates, could you possibly tell me when they expire?
> 
> I'm pondering grabbing a third container, because I doubt we'll have the opportunity to grab them this cheap again.


I couldn't find an expiration date - but the manufacturer date was in april 2014


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I couldn't find an expiration date - but the manufacturer date was in april 2014


I completely spaced out there, I meant to ask for either.

Thank you! Even being cautious and doing 2 years from manufacturing instead of 3, that's plenty of time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 19, 2014)

@@cfisher You are probably right about the curations. Some of them do seem pretty....rushed I would say. We can notice some are better than the other sometimes. Probably it is the huge amount of boxes churned out in a limited amount of time..... Can't blame them, demand is always high. Maybe hire more teams to cope?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also I have to say I am extremely impressed with the freshness of the products in Memebox. Well, except one Insobeau one reported to be expiring, I think like 99% of the time we get new stuffs. Very happy that I can carry home unused ones after my studies~  :wub:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 19, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Some time ago, one of you girls posted info about site with asian sweets. I' ve been trying to find it but no luck. Please remind me what site was that


I once mentioned wanting to get some Japanese candy subscriptions, but I've not actually tried any of them. If you do a google search for "Japanese Candy" then the subs will show up under the images. Some of the names are jbox, candysumo, skoshbox, and candyjapan. Let me know if you try any of them and they are good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, customer service basically acknowledged multiple times that some boxes really just have the vaguest plan when they're listed for sale. And I definitely agree, sometimes it seems like the just poke around their warehouse at the last minute and try to grab things they can fit into their theme. But then we get boxes that are PERFECTLY curated. I wonder if different people curate different boxes? 

Oh, and I went to check on the recent sales in the Memeshop. And as I was poking around, I noticed that a bunch of the newly listed items have reviews from people writing about how great they are then at the end asking Memebox to let them try it. I don't think many people understand this free sampling thing, haha. I think some people actually think they can try any item if they just review it and ask for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Oct 19, 2014)

I am canceling my OMG4/MCW4/Kstyle4 bundle too. I don't want to take any more risks. &gt;&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

engawa said:


> I am canceling my OMG4/MCW4/Kstyle4 bundle too. I don't want to take any more risks. &gt;&lt;


Yeah...The K Style and Cute Wishlist keep getting worse.

The OMG one is the only one that seems to be consistently good (even if lacking the OMG factor).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

I still am holding out for MCW4

cause they stated " For endless days and nights, we scoured through the entire country searching for the cutest, most lovable beauty products in the world! We went through a deluge of beauty product wonders and carefully selected only the best to bring you a box packed with whimsical – and effective- b*eauty products that will once again make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!"*

So, I wonder if 3 was already curated when they released 4 and they couldn't take it back?  And granted, if people like dollies, they liked MCW3.

I also am hoping that OMG4 is going to be the OMG-y worth box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still am holding out for MCW4
> 
> cause they stated "For endless days and nights, we scoured through the entire country searching for the cutest, most lovable beauty products in the world! We went through a deluge of beauty product wonders and carefully selected only the best to bring you a box packed with whimsical – and effective- beauty products* that will once again *make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!"
> 
> ...


I totally understand your hope for something better but it's that bit in bold that concerns me a smidge. Once again implies more than once for me and so far, and everyone please feel free to disagree with me if I'm completely off base here, MCW1 was the only "cute" box.
ETA: Really considering picking up OMG4 after seeing what 3 looks like, they seem to be getting a little better each time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

I really do hope that Memebox has learned their lesson and will improve MCW4 DRASTICALLY, especially since I know someone from Memebox promised to improve the OMG4 box. And we all know the response to MCW has gone downhill, starting with the second one.

But I just don't have enough faith to get MCW4, I'd rather wait to see a good one before getting the next one in the series. Plus I did want to ditch the K Style as well.

I got two of the OMG4 and Dry &amp; Sensitive Skin bundles. And I really think that's a much, much safer choice for me.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 19, 2014)

I feel like one of the only ones who was completely satisfied with the products in the Cafe box! I felt like everything fit the theme perfectly; I didn't think it was going to be coffee-themed at all and only expected one or two coffee related items, especially after the ice cream soap spoiler. I definitely agree that the value could have been higher on the non-lotion items -- would an extra mask or two hurt, really?

I think I'm mostly happy for no brown make up, and no caffeine-containing "slimming" items. I'm pretty sure I'm going to use every single item in the box, which is amazing!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I sort of vented on here while dealing with the customer service rep, and fanserviced basically mentioned something about how it's not legal. And sure enough, after getting nowhere, as soon as I commented on the legality aspect, the amount I had paid in taxes was put into my account as points. So that' completely dealt with.
> 
> I know it's a really different situation, but if there is any sort of case about them not actually being located in NY, they may give you some points. I definitely don't think they're going to be refunding people, and I know they won't just be giving out points to everyone. I doubt many people will even contact them about the whole thing.
> 
> But even in my situation, the customer service rep seemed to be basically implying that she'd give me a partial discount in points just to shut me up and leave her alone. I only paid $30 in tax, but the Memeboxers on here that buy boxes regularly in NY, I'm sure they've paid a lot more.


I think that the easiest way to resolve the situation would be to ask for a copy of their NY state license to collect sales tax (it's a physical thing--a yellow cardstock sign that shops display and I always kept in my safe) or their state sales tax license number. It's illegal to collect without a license and without paying the state the tax collected. It may even be possible to look this sort of thing up online? I don't think that I'll pursue it just because it sounds like a mega pain vs. little reward, but as a member of the cut-rate legal staff here at MemeMUT it's my duty to inform you of this.
By the way, I didn't know this, but apparently sites can have an official representative registered for receiving copyright takedown notices and that protects the site/company/organization from liability. lol Given some of the princess imagery that Disney no doubt flipped out over, I suspect that's what happened recently (their agent received a DMCA takedown notice). In general, the box graphic designers (I think they're based in Seoul?) are walking a fine line; I once had to email Memebox to let them know that the watermark for the stock image service from which the sweet shop photo was "borrowed" was still showing (they hadn't bought rights to the photo--they wrote back and it was eventually fixed). At some point Memebox will really need to bring in a cultural advisor because all of these legal issues and orange lip products (unless they're all going to @@Jane George!!) will seriously slow the advancement into the Western market. And tbh, that's not great for us Memefans.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> *I totally understand your hope for something better but it's that bit in bold that concerns me a smidge. Once again implies more than once for me and so far, and everyone please feel free to disagree with me if I'm completely off base here, MCW1 was the only "cute" box.*
> 
> ETA: Really considering picking up OMG4 after seeing what 3 looks like, they seem to be getting a little better each time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


see, I took it to mean that they knew that MCW2 was a dismal failure and that the only one that people liked was MCW1....

I normally am not optimistic, but I have them bundled (MCW4 &amp; OMG4) and I want to be happy or sad quickly - I do not wish to brood for 2 weeks!!  lol

glass half full...glass half full....the mememantra....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

@@cfisher - That's the set I'm thinking of buying but figured I will wait until tomorrow morning to see what brilliance they have in store for us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If it's not too personal, may I ask why you buy duplicates of so many boxes? I can't even imagine how much product you must have!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I feel like one of the only ones who was completely satisfied with the products in the Cafe box! I felt like everything fit the theme perfectly; I didn't think it was going to be coffee-themed at all and only expected one or two coffee related items, especially after the ice cream soap spoiler. I definitely agree that the value could have been higher on the non-lotion items -- would an extra mask or two hurt, really?
> 
> I think I'm mostly happy for no brown make up, and no caffeine-containing "slimming" items. I'm pretty sure I'm going to use every single item in the box, which is amazing!


You are not alone!  I thought that they did the theme beautifully, even though I wanted coffee, I needed to remember that cafe is not the same as coffee.

I loved every one of the products and will use them...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

Honestly, if the Cafe box was just called a Cafe box and it had photos of a croissant and a latte with whipped cream, my mind wouldn't have really been all "Coffee, Coffee, Coffee!"

But, I used to pay attention to photos and descriptions. And to me, between the photo of the coffee...

And the description...

"Wake up and smell the coffee has just taken on a whole new meaning! We’ve rounded up freshly brewed beauty goods that will remind you of your favorite indulgent drinks from your go-to coffee joint. Indulge your senses in a swirl of sweet sin, and brim with delight with milky sweeties that will boost your beauty! 

Set your mug aside and cozy up to this Café Box and see what’s brewing at Memebox!"

....Is it really any wonder I was rather baffled to see cupcake lip balm, a facial cleanser, and so on in the spoilers?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

@fanserviced  I agree with the cultural advisor being not good news for us memefans.  I hate orange lippeis, but that is a small price to pay to get the other cool Korean stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, if the Cafe box was just called a Cafe box and it had photos of a croissant and a latte with whipped cream, my mind wouldn't have really been all "Coffee, Coffee, Coffee!"
> 
> But, I used to pay attention to photos and descriptions. And to me, between the photo of the coffee...
> 
> ...


Oh initially, I was too - I was like HUH? when I saw that Vella spoiler.    And then I read the description again and things like milkly sweeties, favorite drinks (coffee shops serve teas, lattes)

they could have tossed in another coffee product, for sure.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

@ I didn't even know about them using a stock photo. But I'd be lying if I hadn't pondered before about where they get some of their images from. It's really baffling how far the take things sometimes. And seriously, what would this place do without you? I really am curious about the whole NY tax thing, it seems so sudden for them to stop collecting taxes. And I definitely agree, I truly would hate it for Memebox to have to put a lot of their money into silly things like lawsuits. And I really would hate for Disney to take them for all their worth!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh initially, I was too - I was like HUH? when I saw that Vella spoiler.    And then I read the description again and things like milkly sweeties, favorite drinks (coffee shops serve teas, lattes)
> 
> they could have tossed in another coffee product, for sure.


Haha, I just feel like when I read that there are soooo many coffee references that it's all someone would really pick up on. I think the milky thing mostly made me think of things like latte, and I kept thinking of all the latte and cappucino type skincare products.

I never really thought about milk skincare as separate things. I did like most the items in the box, and the value was definitely there for me...But I agree, some more coffee products would have been appreciated.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

I waited too long to buy the Cafe box but I would snap it up in a hot second in a restock. I like it a lot! I was super disappointed when I saw the unboxing.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @fanserviced  I agree with the cultural advisor being not good news for us memefans.  I hate orange lippeis, but that is a small price to pay to get the other cool Korean stuff.


If Memebox is following actual Korean trends, we should no longer be receiving orange color lip products. Cause the current trend is Merlot Purple color lip products. But if they just have a lot of orange color lip products on hand...than well, we will be seeing them for a while.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@cfisher - That's the set I'm thinking of buying but figured I will wait until tomorrow morning to see what brilliance they have in store for us?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If it's not too personal, may I ask why you buy duplicates of so many boxes? I can't even imagine how much product you must have!


Last I checked, there was a lot of OMG4 and Dry and Sensitive sets left. So there should be some.

Surprisingly, I actually don't buy that many duplicates normally. Before this the only duplicate I purchased was the Moisture Surge (after seeing the Chosungah spoiler). The previous OMG boxes have always had items I wanted duplicates of, and Dry and Sensitive Skin is exactly my skin type.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 19, 2014)

I seriously wonder why Marzia decided to do three collaboration Memeboxes. She said pretty clearly that she's not making money from the boxes (and I tend to take what people say seriously, figuring that karma will crush them later if they're lying), and she didn't seem thrilled about box 2. She has millions of subscribers, apparently does not want for money, and she isn't overly into what she's marketing. What on earth was the point of this for her? I can get the cool-prestige factor of having a box, but that has to fade fast. I mean, it took 75 emails back and forth to plan my low-key sale, so a box would be pretty crazy to do (well, maybe she's more chill than I am hahah).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Last I checked, there was a lot of OMG4 and Dry and Sensitive sets left. So there should be some.
> 
> Surprisingly, I actually don't buy that many duplicates normally. Before this the only duplicate I purchased was the Moisture Surge (after seeing the Chosungah spoiler). The previous OMG boxes have always had items I wanted duplicates of, and Dry and Sensitive Skin is exactly my skin type.


There's just 15 left, I checked earlier trying to figure out if I could wait until tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> There's just 15 left, I checked earlier trying to figure out if I could wait until tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, wow. When I placed my order this morning there was more than three times that amount.

I guess a lot of people have seen the spoilers/started receiving their MCW!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

lol @ ty for the mention... i think the key with me and the orange is that I have no shame and I think even if someone said 'oh that looks crappy on you' I wouldn't care anyhow.

In terms of karma I always get light pinks that i can't use as my lips are dark, especially as my skin is so light.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, wow. When I placed my order this morning there was more than three times that amount.
> 
> I guess a lot of people have seen the spoilers/started receiving their MCW!


I really don't want to order if I don't have to in case something good comes out tomorrow. I've already ordered too much this month so I'm running out of codes to use and it kills me not to use one. LOL


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> If Memebox is following actual Korean trends, we should no longer be receiving orange color lip products. Cause the current trend is Merlot Purple color lip products. But if they just have a lot of orange color lip products on hand...than well, we will be seeing them for a while.


oh merlot purple!!  Like the lipsticks in the f/w 2014 colors box. I was wondering how THOSE got in there when we hadn't seen those colors in the past

please, memespies - more merlot!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

oh yes purple or wine. I can rock those too but gonna watch as too dark and I look gothic


----------



## hflo (Oct 19, 2014)

Can someone please tell me where I can e-mail Memebox? My Happy Bath Yogurt Facial Foam had expired and I wanted to send them an email about this problem. Have looked on website and can seem to find it. Very unhappy!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] or use their on site helpcenter thing

is the date definitely bb date and not manufacture date?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 19, 2014)

I am still holding out hope that MCW 4 is going  to be much better than 2 &amp;3.. I am tempted to buy OMG 4 though as I do like what I see in OMG 3.

Hoping they won't release anything super awesome tonight or this week as I had to replace my credit card so I won't be able to purchase anything for a week..... :scared: :scared:


----------



## engawa (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I still am holding out for MCW4
> 
> cause they stated " For endless days and nights, we scoured through the entire country searching for the cutest, most lovable beauty products in the world! We went through a deluge of beauty product wonders and carefully selected only the best to bring you a box packed with whimsical – and effective- b*eauty products that will once again make the My Cute Wishlist series a Memebox fan favorite!"*
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Same thing was said about OMG4 as well (that it'll be more OMG worthy). But I don't know if I can take Memebox's word. I only got the bundle for the fun factor and after being disappointed by the 3rd series, I don't want to spend $$ if there's even a smidgeon of a chance that it won't be "fun". I DO hope that Memebox will keep their word though and everyone who did order the 4th series will be amazed and happy with the contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 19, 2014)

My OMG3/MCWL3/K-Style3 has been grabbed by customs for further checks.. GIMMIEMYBOXESTHEYARENTFORYOUUUUUUUU.

They are supposed to be here tomorrow, at this rate it could be a long wait.

Without spoiling the contents can anyone tell me if there could be a possible naughty item in any of the boxes that shouldn't be shipped by air? I'm thinking it's a standard check and my box was just the unlucky 1 in 100 that was grabbed or possibly the value on the declaration peaked their interest for a large box.


----------



## hflo (Oct 19, 2014)

Can someone please tell me where I can e-mail Memebox? My Happy Bath Yogurt Facial Foam had expired and I wanted to send them an email about this problem. Have looked on website and can't seem to find it. Very unhappy!

Please disregard this post I traded this item, so I asked for pic from trader cause this was a recent Memebox and was informed that the error was on her part cause she misread the numbers on the tube of cleanser. Im glad the error was on her part because I am extremely fond of Memebox skin care. Sorry again for this misunderstanding.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, what nights do new memeboxes usually come out? I think Thursday is one of them but I don't know the other nights.

It's crazy, I've reached my quota for this month but I'm so excited to see what's coming, obviously i subconsciously want to be tempted lol


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

@@hflo

Try this link

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

I check for you and ridiculously I can't find any email address, but I guess they want everyone to use the form above unless any of the ladies here have an email address they can share with you.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Hi everyone, what nights do new memeboxes usually come out? I think Thursday is one of them but I don't know the other nights.
> 
> It's crazy, I've reached my quota for this month but I'm so excited to see what's coming, obviously i subconsciously want to be tempted lol


they come out on monday, wednesday and friday


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 19, 2014)

This forum has powers... Magical powers, after posting in this thread I was update to my package arriving in my home city!! ALKFJSKJDFKJH So excited!!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they come out on monday, wednesday and friday


Thank you thank you xxx


----------



## Sara Faas (Oct 19, 2014)

Global 14 is showing restocked!


----------



## mellee (Oct 19, 2014)

galsara said:


> Global 14 is showing restocked!


Well that went fast!  Gone already!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 19, 2014)

galsara said:


> Global 14 is showing restocked!


That was a great Global, I ended up with two and didn't regret it at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I also like Global 14~~ It has many types of product and an essence.

Because of my natural lip color, I'm actually most suited to orange lippies as opposed to the pink ones.

But I receive pink from Memebox all the time. Weird.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 20, 2014)

I was not interested in global #14 restock but I feel disappointed that restocked boxes appear always when it is a deep night in Europe. At 7 PM PT in Europe is 4 AM!  But at 8 AM PT it is 5 PM in Europe and 12 AM in Japan. All of us would have a chance or restocks are meant for US only. Memebox does not think or does not care.


----------



## seachange (Oct 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I was not interested in global #14 restock but I feel disappointed that restocked boxes appear always when it is a deep night in Europe. At 7 PM PT in Europe is 4 AM!  But at 8 AM PT it is 5 PM in Europe and 12 AM in Japan. All of us would have a chance or restocks are meant for US only. Memebox does not think or does not care.


I don't think these kind of restocks are actual restock, they are more likely returned/refused boxes that are put back on sale.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Question about a global 14 product: The Recipe by Nature Essence, is it any good? I received the box but was a little scared of this product because dual phase products for me are usually things like makeup remover and other crap that I don't want on my skin for extended periods. Thoughts, experiences, opinions? Does anyone know if there is an english translation for the ingredients? I did look for one when I was doing an unboxing for my blog but found nothing.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've actually seen boxes restocked at all kinds of random hours--I once missed out on a Mask 4 restock that happened around 1:00 am PT.

ETA: The bigger restocks probably happen during business hours in California, while the random ones with just a few returned boxes (like this Global 14 restock) probably happen during business hours in South Korea, where the main warehouse is. That's my guess, at least! I don't think there's usually much thought put into when they go up.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

My omg/cute/kstyle was just delivered, lighting fast dhl, I think I love them


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

My MCWL didn't come with an info card!! WTF!?!?! How am I supposed to blog about this easily!?!


----------



## Renata P (Oct 20, 2014)

seachange said:


> I don't think these kind of restocks are actual restock, they are more likely returned/refused boxes that are put back on sale.


Probably yes, but for few months it takes place always at the same time. For US customers it is very convenient and I can understand that if they change someone will be unsatisfied anyway.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> My MCWL didn't come with an info card!! WTF!?!?! How am I supposed to blog about this easily!?!


Shucks, hate when that happens! One of my early boxes was missing it, too. My only advice would be to google another blog review with card pictures and read the descriptions there =/


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I can photo them for you if you want...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can photo them for you if you want...


Oh thank you thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

use email addy on your blog?

Have emailed to addy on your blog

I apologise for lighting

sorry used business enquiry one


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> use email addy on your blog?
> 
> Have emailed to addy on your blog
> 
> ...


That's ok Jane, they all end up in the same email client just directed to different folders so I can find the super important stuff quickly when I'm time poor.

Thank you so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Np. If you can't see them clearly I can send more later as sun is up now.

On another note where are the boxes


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 20, 2014)

Where ARE the boxes?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I was not interested in global #14 restock but I feel disappointed that restocked boxes appear always when it is a deep night in Europe. At 7 PM PT in Europe is 4 AM!  But at 8 AM PT it is 5 PM in Europe and 12 AM in Japan. All of us would have a chance or restocks are meant for US only. Memebox does not think or does not care.


I am in Europe too, so never really get restocks unless they are during afternoons in US.....and soon I might have to change my life motto to;

SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK.



Zaralis said:


> Question about a global 14 product: The Recipe by Nature Essence, is it any good? I received the box but was a little scared of this product because dual phase products for me are usually things like makeup remover and other crap that I don't want on my skin for extended periods. Thoughts, experiences, opinions? Does anyone know if there is an english translation for the ingredients? I did look for one when I was doing an unboxing for my blog but found nothing.


I have used this for when my skin acts up. It is sort of like a mild facial oil/essence. Doesn't smell of anything really....maybe oranges and something unidentifiable. It leaves my face with a sheen but I would have to sleep like a geisha to not get hair and lint onto it. Like any moisturizer, you wake up with plump cheeks. Nothing to shout about, except the cute bottle and pretty color.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Maybe they won't be releasing any boxes this week or next week other than the collab boxes. That would be so strange, it would be a barren Memeland!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

and a low sales week


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Np. If you can't see them clearly I can send more later as sun is up now.
> 
> On another note where are the boxes


No it's ok I can read them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



veritazy said:


> I have used this for when my skin acts up. It is sort of like a mild facial oil/essence. Doesn't smell of anything really....maybe oranges and something unidentifiable. It leaves my face with a sheen but I would have to sleep like a geisha to not get hair and lint onto it. Like any moisturizer, you wake up with plump cheeks. Nothing to shout about, except the cute bottle and pretty color.


Great, thank you!


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

If they don't release new boxes, appart from the collab ones. I will have to buy the anniversary box, as I am interested in it and none of the collab ones excite me. The last CutiePie collab was a disaster, this Vagabond person doesn't seem to use skincare nor makeup and I really can't stand Samatha Schuermann (and I have serious doubt about her skincare routine).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I took offence at something on VY site (not saying what) and won't buy her box and as for the other two not interested. I wouldn't mind them releasing milk 2 soon though as I will have points to use soon


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Probably yes, but for few months it takes place always at the same time. For US customers it is very convenient and I can understand that if they change someone will be unsatisfied anyway.


Thanks to the ladies in this thread, I've probably grabbed around 15 restocks since I joined Memebox. I can honestly say that all but a few of those boxes were purchased between 3AM and 7AM Eastern Standard Time in the US. The random restocks aren't really convenient for people in the US. Especially if, unlike me, they tend to actually sleep normal hours.

But yes, the big planned out restocks are done with the United States in mind. It's clear that the San Francisco headquarters handles those, and they even offer PST for the time they plan to put them up for sale. But the global Memebox was in fact always planned for the US market, and that's where their headquarters are, so it's sort of to be expected.

Honestly, the random restocks tend to be the good ones. The planned ones are usually boxes with lots restocked....Rarely any great ones. 

...Where are the new boxes? I guess nothing is being released today, how odd.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

New boxes are up and they look awesome!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 20, 2014)

Got all three new boxes! They all look incredible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

Cleo and empress are catching my interest


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

Wonder woman looked awesome until I read about makeup and I fear they will just put some waterproof liners and such in the box. But the two other ones look great. Should I get one of these or the Anniversary box or wait until Wednesday?  :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Cleo and empress are catching my interest


Exactly what I'm thinking.

Not into makeup, which is what Wonder Woman seems to be.

Arghhhh. Why can't they stop with these vague themes where we have NO idea what we'll get?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

my 5% off codes aren't working... poo


----------



## xminorityx (Oct 20, 2014)

the pictures in Cleopatra's are mostly makeup so that box could go either way.

super tempted by the Empress's Secret one though


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

I completely agree! I am vaguely tempted to get either Cleopatra or Empress over the Anniversary box, but something is holding me back and it is probably the vague phrasing. I will probably end up waiting until Wednesday to see what new boxes they release then as they are still at least 100 anniversary boxes.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

I swore no more boxes for October but I caved and ended up getting the trio. Cleopatra and Empress sound AMAZING

@@cfisher - I agree with the vague descriptions/themes, I feel like I'm taking a huge leap with Wonder Woman. Just keeping my fingers crossed there are products I can actually use in there!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

between the talk on here and the code not working I will decline all boxes


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

My guess!

Empress- oriental memebox spin off, we are looking at Dran, Donginbi, etc. Definitely a good one to pick up if we love Asian skincare!

Cleopatra- my fav of the three. Look at that pic they made! :wub:  Think donkey milk, gold, kohl liner and more. A good mix in this one.

Wonder woman- probably more makeup oriented and a night care item based on descriptions. Good for people who love colors- gold, red, blue.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I know, I think after the Princess boxes I have it in my head that this strangely themed boxes have the potential of being some of the best boxes. Because that Sleeping Beauty box was by far one of the best I've ever received. 

@@veritazy I was thinking about the donkey milk thing, especially with so many donkey milk products being in recent boxes!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> between the talk on here and the code not working I will decline all boxes


I have a 5% code I won't be using if that would help?


----------



## Fae (Oct 20, 2014)

So excited about these boxes! Until when does via pricing last? (I can only get them after uni finished) ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I have two that should work but they don't


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hmmm...I just tried to place a mock order using my 5% code and it wouldn't work either


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Did they make it so that the 5% off could only be used in the shop and not on boxes, perhaps?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

pile of poo codes grrrr


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

They probably did, would be nice if that would have been mentioned in the email!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

come on girls... should i buy or wait for my points and buy then?

or use my free shipping from shop coupon?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> They probably did, would be nice if that would have been mentioned in the email!


Yeah, those sorts of coupons seem to be usually done for the shop.

Which is so silly, because who is going to want to use 5% off when they have to be pay obscene shipping charges.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

nah i'll decline... with eight coming in dec already i cant fit anymore


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't fit anymore either but Cleopatra and Empress sucked me right in unfortunately   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I just need toners atm tbh


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George_, _Rubik, Alidolly- thank you guys so much. I'll check those places I really feel like ordering some cute and delicious asian sweets.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm justifying my Cleopatra + Empress bundle by using my tax refund 31 points and a $5 off coupon.

Money technically spent months ago totally doesn't count, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## julieannka (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope they're as awesome as they look, 'cause I bought all three.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

I grabbed the Empress's Secrets, I hope it ends up as fantastic as it sounds! Cleopatra was tempting too, but I just can't justify getting both in my mind.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher definitely smelling some donkey in the Cleopatra one. I feel like picking it up definitely after reading this article. Not sure if 100% accurate but it is pretty enabling.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

you lot are hurting my head... shall i buy or not?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh this is really bad, I really want the empress one......


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you lot are hurting my head... shall i buy or not?


Lets both endure this headache together lol

Thinking still. No points or codes left. Steep.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

One thing I always think - I wish the boxes that come had the same illustrations on them that are on the website, that would be amazing!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you lot are hurting my head... shall i buy or not?


Personally, I think these could be amazing boxes. And I'm really only interested in skincare, which these "should" be. 

But, this is Memebox. There's no such thing as a sure thing with them!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

feeling ill again so wondering whether to buy that or another advent calendar


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

probably be honey and mushrooms in these boxes too.... so tempted


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Personally, I think these could be amazing boxes. And I'm really only interested in skincare, which these "should" be.
> 
> But, this is Memebox. There's no such thing as a sure thing with them!


I agree, they sound really promising to me. I haven't been this excited about new boxes in a while! LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> I agree, they sound really promising to me. I haven't been this excited about new boxes in a while! LOL


I bet these sell out more quickly than the new collabs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy If Memebox really does put a wee bit of effort into the curation of this box so it does contain things historically accurate...I don't see how they could disappoint me. My mind mostly went to donkey milk, milk and honey, and roses.

Must go read this article, thank you!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

grrr i bought them then remembered i had a coupon on my last order.... grrrr


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> grrr i bought them then remembered i had a coupon on my last order.... grrrr


You could always redo it while the VIP price is still going then cancel the first one.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

lol can't be bothered for $5


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

I just ordered the bundle of all the 3 new boxes - they sound super exciting to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 20, 2014)

Until when does vip pricing last? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

usually until whenever they decide to take it down.... dont take too much notice of times anymore


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

For those you have experience with DHL delivery (that Memebox uses), how many times do they attempt to deliver? Hopefully it's more than three times total... Gah! I don't want them to send it back to Korea.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> For those you have experience with DHL delivery (that Memebox uses), how many times do they attempt to deliver? Hopefully it's more than three times total... Gah! I don't want them to send it back to Korea.


In the US it allows us to use the information on the slip to request a delivery online at a specific time, can you do that?

I'm not sure if they attempt more than 3 times. And I'm also not sure if it varies by country.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know, I think after the Princess boxes I have it in my head that this strangely themed boxes have the potential of being some of the best boxes. *Because that Sleeping Beauty box was by far one of the best I've ever received. *
> 
> @@veritazy I was thinking about the donkey milk thing, especially with so many donkey milk products being in recent boxes!


The one with 2 aloe vera products?  I thought that the sleeping beauty box was not curated towards the theme at all, as it only had one night care product.....


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The one with 2 aloe vera products?  I thought that the sleeping beauty box was not curated towards the theme at all, as it only had one night care product.....


Oh my goodness. I meant to say Snow White*******

The Sleeping Beauty was RIDICULOUS. I'd love for someone to explain what aloe vera has to do with the theme. And I was really peeved that they did two aloe vera products, both of which had a really low value.


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In the US it allows us to use the information on the slip to request a delivery online at a specific time, can you do that?
> 
> I'm not sure if they attempt more than 3 times. And I'm also not sure if it varies by country.


Aussie here! Ridiculously, they don't let us. I even called them up, and the lady's response was: "Look, we can't schedule a time because they like to keep the afternoon free for pick-ups." And then when asked about the morning, it was: "Look, like I said, we can't schedule a time for you." Almost verbatim.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Aussie here! Ridiculously, they don't let us. I even called them up, and the lady's response was: "Look, we can't schedule a time because they like to keep the afternoon free for pick-ups." And then when asked about the morning, it was: "Look, like I said, we can't schedule a time for you." Almost verbatim.


Yikes! I know for certain we can request a certain day and I think they let us pick a time of day. I can understand not being able to select a specific time, but it seems odd they wouldn't let you select some sort of timeframe. 

I think they only attempt to deliver 3 times for some delivery companies. I know it seems odd, but maybe you should send them an email. When I had issues with Memebox stuff and had to try to get some packages delivered to my correct address I had no luck on the phone, and I spoke to a lot of different people, but when I emailed them I got a response from someone higher up VERY quickly and they sent me the email of the person that could actually help me. No idea if it will work, but it may be worth a shot.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

well I got the Cleo/Empress value set, because I really liked the Milk/Oriental Medicine boxes and I think this could be their sequels (why they didn't call it milk 2 and OM 2, I don't know...)

the wonder woman sounded makeup heavy....


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yikes! I know for certain we can request a certain day and I think they let us pick a time of day. I can understand not being able to select a specific time, but it seems odd they wouldn't let you select some sort of timeframe.
> 
> I think they only attempt to deliver 3 times for some delivery companies. I know it seems odd, but maybe you should send them an email. When I had issues with Memebox stuff and had to try to get some packages delivered to my correct address I had no luck on the phone, and I spoke to a lot of different people, but when I emailed them I got a response from someone higher up VERY quickly and they sent me the email of the person that could actually help me. No idea if it will work, but it may be worth a shot.


Yeah, it's very odd. I'm not going to wait at home all day for a package. I have other obligations. It seems very backwards. I pay for a premium, expedited service I can't even access. They attempted to deliver today, will attempt tomorrow, and hopefully I can tell them then to just leave at the local PO the day after. Three delivery attempts total? Hopefully not enough to trigger them to send it back to Korea!  

Thanks! I'll email them tomorrow if they delivery at some weird hour. Hopefully they'll deliver at a suitable time!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

dhl is unlikely to leave at local po tbh... you can usually collect from their depot though if you contact them


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> dhl is unlikely to leave at local po tbh... you can usually collect from their depot though if you contact them


When I called them earlier today, they said it was possible. I didn't want to though, because I paid for express, but maybe I should have just told them to do that. Their depot is a bit too far for me, and I don't have time to get all the way over there and back.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@maboy19 I'm surprised they'll leave it at the post office, but that may be your best option if you're not there for the next delivery. I can't even imagine the sort of hell Memebox would put you through if it's returned to them, especially since express shipping is so expensive.

@@biancardi It feels like they try to do these "Creative" boxes whenever they can. It's a bit odd to me, and I think not having any idea what the theme is really puts a lot of people off. But I agree about milk and oriental, and I hope they're similar. Considering how popular milk was, and how many milk products we get lately, I do not understand why they don't do Milk 2 already.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i did suggest in an email they should do milk 2


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@maboy19 I'm surprised they'll leave it at the post office, but that may be your best option if you're not there for the next delivery. I can't even imagine the sort of hell Memebox would put you through if it's returned to them, especially since express shipping is so expensive..


Yeah. I think I'll actually call them up this morning and see what I can do. Probably would have to wait until Wednesday, but I can't handle thinking about what would happen if they did send it back. Do you know if they ask the sender first? If so, I might beg memebox to tell them to try one more time.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i did suggest in an email they should do milk 2


Ohhh, when you emailed them about the crazy critters stuff?

Here's hoping they listen! I still constantly notice people referring to that box when we talk about restocks we want. I don't understand why they haven't done one yet, they seem so eager to do a series/part 2 of so many other boxes.


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

These themes are too vague for me. Empress and Cleopatra sound like they could be amazing, but I'm not willing to risk it. And can someone tell me what this means "Yes, we have shadow, and the list of imperfections go on and on."?


----------



## rubik (Oct 20, 2014)

Just ordered the empress box I hope it is good, it does seem like it will things similar to the herbal box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher second follow up email read:

To go with my great creatures idea
Or crazy critters with just snail products, bee products and snake venom products and just do milk #2 with all the milk products

first follow up:

Ty. I did request dirty girl so thought I might request another....
Or even split into a venom, a milk and a bee box
first read:

Please could I request a 'great creatures' box with milk products, venom products, bee products in it such as bee venom and propolis, donkey milk and camel milk and snake venom.

and for any interested in original idea for dirty girl:

Is there any chance of getting a dirty girl box with products to get you dirty before you get clean like mud, seaweed and clay masks, charcoal cleansers and things the mayo hair pack?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

blinded said:


> These themes are too vague for me. Empress and Cleopatra sound like they could be amazing, but I'm not willing to risk it. And can someone tell me what this means "Yes, we have shadow, and the list of imperfections go on and on."?


i assume they mean shadows in terms of eye bags


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

rubik said:


> Just ordered the empress box I hope it is good, it does seem like it will things similar to the herbal box.


How good was the herbal box, I'm so tempted but I'm not sure what to expect, all I want is whitening brightening anti ageing stuff (not asking for much lol maybe while I'm at it I'll ask for stuff to make me lose a few stone too


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

did anyone try the egyptian sheet mask in an earlier box... i really liked it... hope they give more

personally i enjoyed the herbal box but was heavy on the floral but I fell in love with rooibos spray from it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@Jane George I think the crazy critters box would be really great. And I do think I'd prefer that over separate boxes, because I am drowning in stuff. The less boxes to buy, the better! But I definitely think it's time for a Milk 2! 

@@blinded I think it's for puffiness and/or dark circles. I've heard the term once before and that's what made sense to me at the time, but I can't say for sure.

The boxes are definitely vague. I'm sort of sick of the princess themes and weird named boxes. But I think in their mind they'll sell better. ...Personally, it just makes me nervous.

On a side note...I'm REALLY hoping they go spoiler crazy this week like they did last week.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd be very happy to get more Claypatra.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I can't credit myself for the name though as it came from here.... from you if I remember.

I would like a combined too as I think it gives people a chance to try more, especially people new to memebox.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

I love the crazy critters idea! That could include snail, bee snake etc... That would be a fun box!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> How good was the herbal box, I'm so tempted but I'm not sure what to expect, all I want is whitening brightening anti ageing stuff (not asking for much lol maybe while I'm at it I'll ask for stuff to make me lose a few stone too )


The herbal was not herbal.  But I think the empress is a take on the Oriental Medicines box, not herbal.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'd be very happy to get more Claypatra.


I only tried that once but it was good for price point. I much prefer glamglow though but that is expensive.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

I would still like an individual box for venom products.  Veri came up with a great name - Evil Queen...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The herbal was not herbal.  But I think the empress is a take on the Oriental Medicines box, not herbal.


the oriental medicine box rocked my socks. Lots of medicinal mushrooms in there


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The herbal was not herbal. But I think the empress is a take on the Oriental Medicines box, not herbal.


Thanks @@biancardi I would love some real holistic ingredients to try, but floral makes me nervous, I think floral is more for scent than an active ingredient in skincare - please correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I love venom products but it may make some nervous which was why I went with combined. ironic that I am allergic to wasp stings but like venom products.

Like evil queen name though


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would still like an individual box for venom products. Veri came up with a great name - Evil Queen...


Evil Queen is seriously the most amazing Memebox name and concept not to be a thing yet. The copy would honestly write itself and people would stampede for those products.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks @@biancardi I would love some real holistic ingredients to try, but floral makes me nervous, I think floral is more for scent than an active ingredient in skincare - please correct me if I'm wrong..



the herbal box had 2 florals - one was a bath salt and the other was the rose scented vagina oil (don't get me started).   If they did lavender, I would be fine with that, but I know other ladies here are allergic to lavender.

Florals are tricky - let's hope it is cherry blossoms - I think everyone loves cherry blossoms!! lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks @@biancardi I would love some real holistic ingredients to try, but floral makes me nervous, I think floral is more for scent than an active ingredient in skincare - please correct me if I'm wrong..


There's lots of Korean skincare lines that offer floral lines. Mamonde is a really established and beloved brand in Korea and their entire line is based on florals. They have like 20+ types of sheet masks and each one contains florals for specific skincare needs. They do similar lines with sleeping packs. Plus they have standards like cleansers, rosewater toner, and body care.

Honestly, their sheet masks (especially the ampoule ones), rosewater foaming cleanser and a few others are some of my holy grail items.

Evil Queen is brilliant, and it would be nice to have a box with a great name and fitting theme. Let's hope the Memespies are paying attention now.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Evil Queen is seriously the most amazing Memebox name and concept not to be a thing yet. The copy would honestly write itself and people would stampede for those products.


isn't it?  Veri is really good at this.  We can curate the boxes and she can come up with the names!  I would LOVE an Evil Queen box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

didn't the rooibos have rose in too... that rose oil was disgusting.... in every way and I love rose


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> *I love venom products but it may make some nervou*s which was why I went with combined. ironic that I am allergic to wasp stings but like venom products.
> 
> Like evil queen name though


cutiepie boxes made people nervous - lol.  But they still came out with a 2nd and 3rd edition!! haha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> didn't the rooibos have rose in too... that rose oil was disgusting.... in every way and I love rose


I don't think the rooibos had rose in it..could be wrong....the soothing gel had rose water in it, however.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

CPM boxes make me irritated not nervous.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I only tried that once but it was good for price point. I much prefer glamglow though but that is expensive.


It was great for my oily skin! Never used Glamglow - way too expensive and I didn't manage to get my hands on any samples so far. They don't really do samples in Poland - ladies from Sephora etc. give them away to their friends and family or SELL them on auction sites! I really don't like my country when it comes to cosmetics - everything is way more expensive than abroad (although we earn less), the choice is limited and it's nearly impossible to get free samples.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

I loved Oriental Medicine and I hope the Empress Box will be as good - it surely sounds similar.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It was great for my oily skin! Never used Glamglow - way too expensive and I didn't manage to get my hands on any samples so far. They don't really do samples in Poland - ladies from Sephora etc. give them away to their friends and family or SELL them on auction sites! I really don't like my country when it comes to cosmetics - everything is way more expensive than abroad (although we earn less), the choice is limited and it's nearly impossible to get free samples.


i have had a few from beauty boxes and then got a box set from the hubby and son on mother's day. It lasts ages though as a little goes a long way.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

here are the original descriptions for Oriental Medicine &amp; Milk boxes

OM



> _It’s a box fit for royalty! A favorite beauty regimen among Queens in ancient Korea, oriental medicines were used to revitalize and balance exhausted skin, giving them a beautiful and enchanting glow. Designed to improve softness, luster and elasticity, the mystical properties of oriental medicinal extracts leaves skin looking healthy and youthful. Great for all skin types including sensitive skin, oriental medicinal extracts improve the skin’s functions of regeneration, anti-oxidation, anti-inflammation and moisturization.  Discover the key to youth with our enchanting Oriental Medicine Box!_



New Empress box



> _Let’s take things way, way back to ancient Korean times._
> 
> _Queens in ancient Korea used a chock full of nature’s most precious ingredients to beautify and enhance their natural beauty. Various ancient herbs, oriental medicines, flowers, rice powders and more natural and effective recipes were prized among the royalty, and their effectiveness and potency is still prevalent today. _
> 
> _Designed to enhance the skin’s regeneration, revitalization, anti-inflammation, and hydration functions, this royal box will surely leave you with a beautiful and enchanting glow. Unbox The Empress's Secrets to reveal the mystical beauty secrets and solutions  of the east! _


Milk Box



> _We all know milk is good for teeth and bones, but betcha didn’t know it’s also good for your skin!  Queen of Egypt, Cleopatra, is a famous beauty icon who is known to have used milk as a secret ingredient for maintaining smooth, supple and radiant skin. Milk has healing properties that repairs sun damaged skin, prevents premature aging, and also provides abundant nutrients for a youthful look.  Now, we’re letting out this ancient beauty secret with our Milk Box to share with you all the skincare benefits that milk has to offer!_


New Cleopatra box



> _Have you ever wondered what the secret is behind the timeless beauty of the famous ancient Egyptian Queen, Cleopatra? Her ancient skin and body beauty rituals made her the most coveted and celebrated woman of her time, making her historically famous as the spellbinding enchantress that held Caesar hostage by her blinding beauty. _
> 
> 
> 
> _This box explodes with Cleopatra’s most celebrated ancient skin and body beautifying secrets that transcends time, all made with the most natural, effective, and gentle ingredients, to give your skin an everlasting radiance and enchanting glow, and keep your body and skin supple, firm and smooth to touch! _


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 20, 2014)

I was staying strong on a no buy, but for some reason these new releases have suckered me in. Off to find a code.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@biancardi Oh, wow. These definitely do seem to be Part 2.

It's amusing how similar the empress and Oriental Medicine is. And with the milk box even referencing Cleopatra....

I'm really glad I grabbed them now.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

I think that the Cleopatra box is going to have a fair bit of eye makeup (especially eyeliner), certainly milk (and hopefully honey) products, and maybe a salt scrub. Urgh if someone doesn't write a whole review just using lines from Shakespeare's Antony and Cleopatra I will feel a deep sense of loss. Like, review of a lame product that makes one think about buying fewer Memeboxes: "My desolation does begin to make a better life." ok, I'm probably going to have to get this box, ahhahaha. I'm a historian, so I feel like it would be sad not to review these boxes in some sort of either postmodern or "seriously offended scholar" way. hahaha Yup, that's how I'm going to justify this purchase. lol


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 20, 2014)

I really wish it didn't take so long for affiliates to get their requests approved, isn't it supposed to be a day since they made changes, or is that just review points?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

commission requests are about a week


----------



## CosmeticsandtheCity (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks @ Jane George

Just an excuse to buy more boxes I guess


----------



## had706 (Oct 20, 2014)

I really am interested in these new boxes today but I stayed strong with my no buy! I haven't bought a box since Oct 3rd...it's tough! I am planning a big purchase at the end of month and I will use my 20% coupon so until then will have to live vicariously through all of you!!


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

I would love a venom box. Wouldn't think twice about buying it.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who immediately thought of the Neogen Camel Milk Creme when I saw the Cleopatra box? 

Then again, that may be too obvious!  All the items I think of as obvious/perfect fits for certain themes never seem to show up in those boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

best way might be to email them especially if a few of us do.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Am I the only one who immediately thought of the Neogen Camel Milk Creme when I saw the Cleopatra box?
> 
> Then again, that may be too obvious!  All the items I think of as obvious/perfect fits for certain themes never seem to show up in those boxes.


i didn't but have purchased it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Am I the only one who immediately thought of the Neogen Camel Milk Creme when I saw the Cleopatra box?
> 
> Then again, that may be too obvious!  All the items I think of as obvious/perfect fits for certain themes never seem to show up in those boxes.


Nope, I thought of that too but again - you may be right that it's obvious. You never know with Memebox, Wonderucci Cacao Mask ended up in Cacao Box afterall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Am I the only one who immediately thought of the Neogen Camel Milk Creme when I saw the Cleopatra box?
> 
> Then again, that may be too obvious!  All the items I think of as obvious/perfect fits for certain themes never seem to show up in those boxes.


I thought "donkey milk" right away, but I do think that it could be any type of milk product in the boxes. I did consider the camel milk, but I also think that could fit into a lot of boxes. Like WTF, OMG4....Even the anniversary box with it being such a premium brand.

But here's hoping it shows up in that box.

And some other ones.  :wub:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 20, 2014)

Bought the Empress box.  I have been trying to be so good, but that one sucked me in!


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

Have you seen the Golden Ticket Sweepstake?

Haven't we already established that it was an illegal practice in some countries?

Please tell me it's not another dodgy contest.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh man...you ladies with full time jobs and blogs seriously need to help me balance my life. I feel like I'm sleeping/working/blogging and barely have time for any of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I missed almost 200 posts here but it was way too overwhelming to consider reading them all at this point!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These boxes are very exciting! I love box themes with a bit more mystery so we can all contemplate what's going to be in them! I have to pass on all these boxes because I have over 20 on their way to me in the coming months and I feel like that's overkill. A box has to all but guide my hand to the "add to cart" button in order for me to consider it right now. 

A venom box would do that, Memebox...just sayin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 20, 2014)

I've empress and cleopatra in the shopping bag but am trying to resist hitting the purchase button. I'll have 14 boxes by Christmas and the products from My Little Box so not sure I can justify another £30 worth of products. MCWL 3 arrived today and have the Halloween box to collect as well later today..

I must stay strong....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

well, so far, my readers aren't biting with the new boxes.....sigh....I should write that it looks like a milk/OM sequel!!


----------



## drikajp (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you know when the collabs boxes will be officially released? When I decided to buy the bundle it was already sold out


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh man...you ladies with full time jobs and blogs seriously need to help me balance my life. I feel like I'm sleeping/working/blogging and barely have time for any of them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol I feel like I'm going to fall over most of the time, to be honest. I often ask myself "what am I going to suck at today?" and just let that [i literally fell asleep while writing this just now omg--it's because I'm sick, but it's not the first time that has happened mid-writing]. Balanced has never been my style, so I just embrace the insanity and post what and when I feel like. I did have to set some boundaries though: no staying up for box releases, no trying to write full reviews of every single box I receive. I honestly think I'll need to incorporate self-care (fitness, etc) into my blog to actually make time to do it. hahaa


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

I guess the CutiePie 3 will be out on the 27th as she will do the unboxing that day.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> lol I feel like I'm going to fall over most of the time, to be honest. I often ask myself "what am I going to suck at today?" and just let that [i literally fell asleep while writing this just now omg--it's because I'm sick, but it's not the first time that has happened mid-writing]. Balanced has never been my style, so I just embrace the insanity and post what and when I feel like. I did have to set some boundaries though: no staying up for box releases, no trying to write full reviews of every single box I receive. I honestly think I'll need to incorporate self-care (fitness, etc) into my blog to actually make time to do it. hahaa


I DEFINITELY need to set some boundaries. I hadn't worked for over 2 years, so now that I'm back at a job I'm floundering trying to understand how people budget their time. It's so different when you have the entire day to do whatever you want, whenever you want. Not staying up for box releases was my hardest lesson LOL. But I forgot to stay up one day, and realized they'll be there when I wake up, and it's not worth losing sleep over!

I think my best bet is to "embrace the insanity" because every schedule I've tried for myself has completely backfired LOL. I should probably just ride it out and let it things fall where they fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

I only got the Empress box. I have 20 boxes still to be shipped between now and middle of December, ack! I have to stop this.

I think it is because it takes a few months for things to actually ship so it doesn't seem like I have that many on order. Could you imagine if they all came at once! If that happened I think it would stop my buying frenzy it its tracks


----------



## had706 (Oct 20, 2014)

I agree it is insane trying to blog and hold down a full time job. Between work, getting my sales on ebay etc ready, blogging , taking care of my house and then just living life I feel like I'm always busy! I have only been blogging a short time and don't do near the research some of you ladies do (most of my posts are just unboxings) and had no idea how time consuming it would be!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I only got the Empress box. I have 20 boxes still to be shipped between now and middle of December, ack! I have to stop this.
> 
> I think it is because it takes a few months for things to actually ship so it doesn't seem like I have that many on order. Could you imagine if they all came at once! If that happened I think it would stop my buying frenzy it its tracks


I feel like my Memeboxes come in bursts. Like I'll go a week or two with no boxes, then suddenly a few or several just show up within a couple of days.

When I get them all at once, I'm more critical of new releases.

But after a few to several days....New releases start tempting me again.

I swear, if they came more consistently, I really would probably be less tempted by some boxes.

...And if Memebox made the themes less vague, or perhaps said if boxes would be makeup and/orskincare (I know it won't happen, but it sure would be nice) I'd buy sooo many less boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

Did I see here that others have been receiving their Memeshop orders via DHL? I received a tracking email this morning and couldn't figure out what the heck it was for the life of me and turns out it's for that order I just emailed CS about yesterday. Hopefully Head to Toe and MCW also arrive. My Global 15 which lacks an actual tracking number (it's a combination date/code) that was shipped on the 24th of September and is untraceable seems be lost in space.

I desperately needed toner so excited to try the Elmaju Broccoli Essence Toner.

@@biancardi - I have Cleopatra and The Empress's Secrets in my cart but trying to decide what else to buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Did anyone else notice this whole sweepstakes thing...It says everyone will win something in each of the specially marked boxes. I wonder if it's the same thing? And if the free gift will be in each box for the value sets?

Hmmmmmm.

And if someone wins $900 worth of boxes, are they going to give their boxes a Memevalue. Like the nail polish boxes are each worth $90 and the collab boxes are worth $200?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I have missed the sweepstake thing?

are you on about the competitions running atm... in those only new customers are winners and you can only win if you open a new account.... by opening you 'win' three points.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher I know how you feel, the boxes I've ordered will roll in 1 or 2 a week for me. I will get one this week and then I have 3 that ship on 10/28 so I will have a little break. But everything for November and December I have a lot of value sets so I know I am going to feel overwhelmed!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare - I remember you saying you had a box which the same screwy tracking number. Have you received yours yet?

ETA: Debating if it's even worth trying to contact CS until it's been over a month.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

not a full time worker but between raising a toddler, keeping a house clean, writing novels, youtube and a blog I often feel like I am drowning... but on good side when I am so busy I don't get depressed


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@Jane George No, it's something they just put on the main page. Here's the direct link for it (it hasn't been announced in email or anything yet, but I think they'll probably be sending it out today with some new sales notification or something of the sort). http://us.memebox.com/golden-ticket-sweepstakes

@@LoveSkinCare Yeah, it tends to be value sets where I feel really overwhelmed. Because not only will I have the 2-3 from the value set (the only value set of 4 I ever purchased I canceled, thank goodness!) but it seems like my USPS ones will of course end up showing the same day DHL arrives, or the day before or after. I swear, it just seems to all come at once for me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@LoveSkinCare - I remember you saying you had a box which the same screwy tracking number. Have you received yours yet?
> 
> ETA: Debating if it's even worth trying to contact CS until it's been over a month.


Yes I have a box that still hasn't arrived that has that screwy tracking number. I figure I will give it a couple more days and if it doesn't arrive I will email them to see if they can give me the tracking number. I had a box that shipped the day before this screwy one and I only recieved it last week so I am hoping this one shows up today or tomorrow.


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm so sad...I got an email from memebox saying they cancelled my MCW order which I got when it was restocked recently. They said it was back-ordered so they cancelled it. Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else? Sorry if this was talked about earlier, I'm on vacation right now and haven't been able to follow this thread.


----------



## had706 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not a full time worker but between raising a toddler, keeping a house clean, writing novels, youtube and a blog I often feel like I am drowning... but on good side when I am so busy I don't get depressed


I totally consider it a full time job to raise a child! No kids for me yet and I'm terrified when and if I have that responsibility!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

had706 said:


> I totally consider it a full time job to raise a child! No kids for me yet and I'm terrified when and if I have that responsibility!


Most rewarding job and hardest in the world. No manual but love him so much and such a good boy.

He will get 10hrs free childcare next sept though so might be able to get on an even keel then.

I had severe depression before edward and I really believe he saved me so much.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

@ get well soon, hun! It is super difficult to keep up but take a break sometimes if you can. I went off to the coasts for a week or two and just peek in to see new release or drop a comment or two here last August. See how that worked out for me, I had almost nothing at the last week of August. Silver lining!!  :blush:

@@cfisher yup someone posted on fb earlier! I was surprised they went with the raffle idea. I mentioned it here to encourage the buys of nail boxes/ CPM. Was just a casual conversation with you or someone..few thousand posts ago lol~ Gotta love it, all sorts of ideas going on in October. Albeit messy, I think this is better than being bored.

eta: 

@@MissJexie I struggle the same, but now I blog at my own pace and cut down copy-pasting and just go straight to reviewing if I can. I try to do it as a hobby rather than work. Am lucky because box releases are usually at 9-11am here in EU.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do have exams periodically, and I think I might have to adhere to a serious schedule soon! Good luck with everything, lady~

@JaneGeorge I need a child soon!! Maybe then I will cut down on Memeboxes and focus on real life things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love kids and I think they are the most precious gifts ever. Didn't think this way until a few years ago...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

had706 said:


> I agree it is insane trying to blog and hold down a full time job. Between work, getting my sales on ebay etc ready, blogging , taking care of my house and then just living life I feel like I'm always busy! I have only been blogging a short time and don't do near the research some of you ladies do (most of my posts are just unboxings) and had no idea how time consuming it would be!


I definitely don't have the time to research every single product, either! The one time I DID do that, I had people messaging me and commenting asking me to take the pictures/information down because it made the review too long and confusing to read. I had another person say something like "This box is sold out and most memebox products aren't easily available for purchase so why are you spending the time researching each product when we can't buy it? Just do the unboxing." LOL...I occasionally get sort of snippy readers but I figured they had a point, so I just do the unboxing and share my thoughts on each product, which is enough work as it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LoveSkinCare said:


> @@cfisher I know how you feel, the boxes I've ordered will roll in 1 or 2 a week for me. I will get one this week and then I have 3 that ship on 10/28 so I will have a little break. But everything for November and December I have a lot of value sets so I know I am going to feel overwhelmed!


I rarely bought value sets until recently due to finances. I would usually just buy one box at a time with a $5 off coupon and some points I would save up, but the past month or two I've been trying to save up a bit more and buy bundles because I hate waiting for my boxes to show up! I noticed boxes are going to be pouring in faster than I can possibly review them, so I'm definitely going to be overwhelmed! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

cool i am a winner on dirty girl


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, I recall people teasing about the boxes being raffled off or being done as a gift with purchase.

I am seriously going to die laughing if I get a nail polish in every single one of those boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Most rewarding job and hardest in the world. No manual but love him so much and such a good boy.
> 
> He will get 10hrs free childcare next sept though so might be able to get on an even keel then.
> 
> I had severe depression before edward and I really believe he saved me so much.


Seriously you're my hero for being able to be a mom and a blogger at the same time. I don't know how mommy bloggers do it! I work with kids (I'm a staff at an elementary school aftercare program) 130 kids to be exact LOL, and by the time I get home from work I'm ready to pass out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher the screwy tracking number we got was the normal tracking email, not the Priority mail one. Mine showed 9.2613E+25 for the tracking number. can't even track it from my order page because it has that same weird number thing


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not a full time worker but between raising a toddler, keeping a house clean, writing novels, youtube and a blog I often feel like I am drowning... but on good side when I am so busy I don't get depressed


Yeah, I really feel like a little peep(s) would make life a whole lot more complicated than working full-time at an office like mine (it's a good, sane work environment). And that's exactly why I got into blogging, too--to keep so busy that I don't get stuck on unhelpful thoughts. I like blogging about Memeboxes in part because they give the blog some structure and force me to keep up with things--I have reviews of random other products that are just hanging out because I never felt the time pressure (which can be helpful) to assemble everything into a post and hit publish.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

So let me get this golden sweepstakes thing straight...

ANY of the boxes listed there will have some sort of prize in them?

The things confusing me are:

"If you've already made a purchase, you're already eligible to win!"

"Everyone wins something in each specially marked box."

So...if you buy these boxes or have already bought them, you're going to win something? 

Ugh memebox things are always so random and confusing lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm hoping things will be more clear when they send out an email about it, but knowing Memebox we'll never fully understand it. 

But it does say when we get a prize in those boxes, even if we purchased them before this whole thing started.

I really am curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

@@MissJexie maybe. uh. We never know when they will change any wordings, do we? Always so vague and random. I think they will clarify this in the norm email in a few hours. Would be crazy to order 2 boxes and get like 5 because of the $900 prize.* Crazy awesome!!!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think we shouldn't complain. Bonuses are always great, unless they will cause a prob with taxes and customs.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Just hope the MEMESPIES are listening... pls dont send the nail boxes to uk


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

lol just noticed dirty gal has reviews.... did I get stuck in the past?


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 20, 2014)

I ordered Dirty Gal and Green Food Cosmetics last week, so hopefully I'm entered? Oh Memebox, I so rarely understand what you're talking about.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i wonder if foot therapy as a solo is included


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I ordered Dirty Gal and Green Food Cosmetics last week, so hopefully I'm entered? Oh Memebox, I so rarely understand what you're talking about.


Yeah, they're doing it for all of those boxes, regardless of when you ordered them.

Which makes sense, so many people would just cancel and reorder or scream "unfair" at them (which is true). Plus, imagine having to package the boxes and sit there and check every order to see if it qualifies for the free gift?

@@Jane George I am really hoping after all that they learned some sort of lesson (as unlikely as it may be). And if the nail polish is the free gift...Well, can I opt to not receive the free gifts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

can u imagine $900 of free boxes?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, they're doing it for all of those boxes, regardless of when you ordered them.
> 
> Which makes sense, so many people would just cancel and reorder or scream "unfair" at them (which is true). Plus, imagine having to package the boxes and sit there and check every order to see if it qualifies for the free gift?
> 
> @@Jane George I am really hoping after all that they learned some sort of lesson (as unlikely as it may be). And if the nail polish is the free gift...Well, can I opt to not receive the free gifts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love nail varnish... but not as a party popper


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can u imagine $900 of free boxes?


Hopefully it's not $900 of nail polish boxes, LOL or a CutePie box since they have so many of those left


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can u imagine $900 of free boxes?


It would be amazing if they did some sort of lottery where someone earned so many boxes, where they could use it as some sort of gift code so many times (or get so many gift codes each worth a free box).

But part of me wonders if by "$900 worth of boxes) the mean $900 worth of products. Which could really be one each of the nail boxes and one each of the collab boxes and maybe an Herbal box. 

I really am wondering how that will end up working. Because it's not like they have $900 worth of varied boxes hanging out in their warehouse I'm sure.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

wondering if the ticket thing means it will be coupon codes


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes I have a box that still hasn't arrived that has that screwy tracking number. I figure I will give it a couple more days and if it doesn't arrive I will email them to see if they can give me the tracking number. I had a box that shipped the day before this screwy one and I only recieved it last week so I am hoping this one shows up today or tomorrow.


My only concern is that two boxes that shipped out on the 8th of October will arrive today or tomorrow, so that's literally 2 weeks after the Global box shipped. That's quite some time difference. But I've had other boxes that took almost a month, so not CRAZY worried yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

I wonder if it will be announced at 9AM PST


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I just noticed that it says enter to win 1st through 6th place. So it does look like there's a bit of a range of prizes.

I hope they actually explain this in the email.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I definitely don't have the time to research every single product, either! The one time I DID do that, I had people messaging me and commenting *asking me to take the pictures/information down because it made the review too long and confusing to read. I had another person say something like "This box is sold out and most memebox products aren't easily available for purchase so why are you spending the time researching each product when we can't buy it? Just do the unboxing.*" LOL...I occasionally get sort of snippy readers but I figured they had a point, so I just do the unboxing and share my thoughts on each product, which is enough work as it is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


wow - that was really rude!!  My readers are always thanking me for the information.


----------



## yunii (Oct 20, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I ordered Dirty Gal and Green Food Cosmetics last week, so hopefully I'm entered? Oh Memebox, I so rarely understand what you're talking about.


LOL Most of us don't know what they are talking about. I am so glad we have this forum because it helps a lot. Since out of all of us, we will somehow figure what they really means. Then again, they change their mind and change descriptions all the time.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My only concern is that two boxes that shipped out on the 8th of October will arrive today or tomorrow, so that's literally 2 weeks after the Global box shipped. That's quite some time difference. But I've had other boxes that took almost a month, so not CRAZY worried yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not too worried yet. Mine shipped on the 1st (Moisture Surge restock) so today is day 20.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

6th prize might be a CPM box... i think they might have a few left lol

first prize gets 6....

oh my when did I become so cynical


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - that was really rude!!  My readers are always thanking me for the information.


Yep! I always see people thanking you for putting in all your hard work and research! I always enjoy it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it just depends on each individual blogs readership, or something, who knows?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I'm not too worried yet. Mine shipped on the 1st (Moisture Surge restock) so today is day 20.


I'm on day 27...so I'll give it a few more days and see what happens.
Have you tried the honey hair treatment yet? I saw that biancardi posted the ingredients but I have so many treatments open I need to use up first. Just curious what you thought if you did.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 6th prize might be a CPM box... i think they might have a few left lol
> 
> first prize gets 6....
> 
> oh my when did I become so cynical


Oh Jane, we all became this cynical when it comes to Memebox.

I mean...Look at their track record. Would you really be surprised?

Besides, I think you were being a bit generous. Giving us an ENTIRE free box for last place? More like take the expensive items from the CPM box and put them in other boxes, then divvy up the cheap stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

maybe we will all get that scary sunscreen from MCWL3


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> maybe we will all get that scary sunscreen from MCWL3


Bite your tongue, Jane! It's already bitter cold here and I need another scary sunscreen like I need a hole in the head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't start blogging until I retired.  Yep, probably old enough to be yo' mama and maybe yo' grandmama!  Don't know how people blog regularly and work full-time and have kids; fortunately blogging wasn't around when I was raising my children and home internet wasn't either, until they were older.

You can't please all your blog readers all the time.  Some want long descriptions and some want short.  Some don't want to read much at all and mostly want pictures.  You gotta please yourself and hope others agree, at least most of the time.

At any rate, I am SO tempted by the Cleopatra and Empress boxes!  Hard to rationalize with all the others ones I've ordered for December.  The addiction.....  :blink:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

we could get them all together and make a stop motion play called attack of the scary ladies.... they could be trying to return to memebox lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

Best comment I have had so far was on youtube and it was that they couldn't understand my accent.... yes my accent is rather strong but can't really do nowt about it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2014)

Just bought 7 boxes, all value sets except one and with the affiliate $10.00 off and 20% coupon, I saved 58.00.  I really like the 20% off, I hope they keep that code.  I've gotten better at waiting to do a big order to save some cash,.    :smilehappyyes:

I totally don't really get the golden ticket thing they're doing right now though!  Are they just getting rid of extra CutiePie  and nail box items?  :scared:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

back to school

nail boxes

CPM2

are all good bets tbh. As a freebie tbh I wouldn't get too upset with CPM box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh god. More hope girl?! I didn't even think of that!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm on day 27...so I'll give it a few more days and see what happens.
> 
> Have you tried the honey hair treatment yet? I saw that biancardi posted the ingredients but I have so many treatments open I need to use up first. Just curious what you thought if you did.


I'm not sure if I will try it. I know sometimes they do not list all the ingredients on the label and I may be too scared. For example, I bought the Snail #10 restock which said the hair cream was silicone free so I used it for about a week and my hair felt like it was coated with something. After I colored my hair, the coating was gone so I think it did have some sort of silicone in it. Now I am afraid to try the Manuka honey one.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare I do know that the Pure Smile Hair line (at least the treatment and shampoo) are advertised as being silicone free. I wonder if it was something else in the ingredients?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2014)

Shoot!  Just in the time I was filling out some cart info, the Cleopatra/Empress combo sold out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 20, 2014)

Cleopatra &amp; empress just sold out! I hope they restock it quickly! I just wanted to buy it! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

oh my... that was fast..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare I do know that the Pure Smile Hair line (at least the treatment and shampoo) are advertised as being silicone free. I wonder if it was something else in the ingredients?


I'm not sure what was in that Puresmile one as I could not find the English translation of the ingredients. Since I don't use sulfates I can't use anything that has silicone, not even in styling products.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I wasn't able to find the ingredients either when someone mentioned something about the silicone issue, but on the sites that sell it it was always advertised as silicone free, if that's saying much of anything.

Okay, so I only just realized that the $23 vs. $29 price tag for boxes has nothing to do with a box being a Memebox or a Superbox. Is there any ACTUAL difference between the two?


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm going to be thankful the combo sold out. I had it in my cart but it sold out while I was entering billing information. I ended up just getting Cleopatra. So that saved me $25ish.


----------



## Fae (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I'll only grab the empress one then! I was so bummed when I missed oriental medicine! I hope it's similar!


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@LoveSkinCare - I remember you saying you had a box which the same screwy tracking number. Have you received yours yet?
> 
> ETA: Debating if it's even worth trying to contact CS until it's been over a month.


I had several boxes with that non trackable, tracking number, and they all arrived. Took a while, but they eventually got here. I would pop CS an email though...last time I did they were really helpful.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, I guess I could grab the Cleopatra and Empress ones separately, but then shipping is more than I'd rather pay.  I will take this as a sign I'm not supposed to get these boxes &amp; I certainly have enough on order anyway!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> we could get them all together and make a stop motion play called attack of the scary ladies.... they could be trying to return to memebox lol


oh I love puppet theater!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

so tempted to do a private video on youtube.... scary lady versus mateys


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

Waited a bit too long and ended up having to buy Wonder Woman also (UGH!) in order to get expedited shipping but purchased 8 boxes for less than $20 each and saved a little over $55. I'm okay with that and 18 boxes is my limit for October! Someone, ANYONE, please scold me if I even think of purchasing one more box. Please!!!!


----------



## Fae (Oct 20, 2014)

Just bought the empress secrets one! When I tried using my credit card, I clicked the logo, but it still showed as not selected! Does that happen to any of you ladies here too? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

okay i will naughty naughty you, complete with shaking finger


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Best comment I have had so far was on youtube and it was that they couldn't understand my accent.... yes my accent is rather strong but can't really do nowt about it.


I love your accent!  :wub:   

Ahh the sold out boxes? Its a sign, I don't need them!!  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

lol its terrible if i go out all our brummy.... only comes out when annoyed thankfully.

sell out is to do with changeover i think


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Memebox is it's very own form of addiction, isn't it?

They should let us put limits on how many boxes we can order each month.  :blush:


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, this golden ticket thing... Just when i decided to stay strong and buy nothing today. Oh well, i guess i do need the oil therapy after all.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Waited a bit too long and ended up having to buy Wonder Woman also (UGH!) in order to get expedited shipping but purchased 8 boxes for less than $20 each and saved a little over $55. I'm okay with that and 18 boxes is my limit for October! Someone, ANYONE, please scold me if I even think of purchasing one more box. Please!!!!


Scold you?  Yeah, right, like that's gonna happen here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i can shake my finger and say naughty naughty. i say it enough as it is :lol:


----------



## Andi B (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox is it's very own form of addiction, isn't it?
> 
> They should let us put limits on how many boxes we can order each month.  :blush:


But then like true addicts, some of us would just create new accounts to order more, or bribe someone else to order for us... :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> But then like true addicts, some of us would just create new accounts to order more, or bribe someone else to order for us... :lol:


Hahahah, imagine if they really did put some sort of limit and then did it per address to stop us from getting around it.

I really can imagine people having them sent to their friends and relatives. There's be a huge Mememarket on here and on eBay as well, I'm sure. 

@@Jane George I'm going to have to start asking you to naughty naughty me as well. I'll bribe you with orange lippies (I'd say nail polish too, but I don't think you want me sending you those!)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

just shout me when you need it... edward rarely needs being told off so I feel like I am losing my knack.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just shout me when you need it... edward rarely needs being told off so I feel like I am losing my knack.


I think a lot of us may need you around when it comes to the newly releases boxes.

That VIP pricing frenzy sure gets us, doesn't it?  :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

it hit me today... but in my defence I am not feeling well....

not sure what my defence on wednesday or friday will be though. friday i will be asleep on launch though

although I have points due in a few days :lol:


----------



## Liv (Oct 20, 2014)

If Jane's not around I can scold you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been UBER good this month. Still no memebox purchase in October. Okay, I might have bought the Camel Cream, but that doesn't really count does it. My first order this month will probably be the anniversary box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I just received what is supposed to be my Cafe box....But the box is completely missing. It's just an envelope that's been cut open on one end.

....Anyone had this happen to them before? I have no clue how to handle this.

@@Liv I have to admit, I am very impressed. Teach me/us your ways!  :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

might be best to contact them then the mail carrier... they might want photos too


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> might be best to contact them then the mail carrier... they might want photos too


The end that is pulled over to seal it shut is completely open, which I just realized. So it looks like it wasn't sealed properly. 

I'm just hoping there's a way to get this resolved and it's not one of those "Lol, good luck proving we did something wrong" situations.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The end that is pulled over to seal it shut is completely open, which I just realized. So it looks like it wasn't sealed properly.
> 
> I'm just hoping there's a way to get this resolved and it's not one of those "Lol, good luck proving we did something wrong" situations.


I did have one open all the way before but the box was still inside. Did you mail carrier hand it to you like that?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh. I won't scold you @@MemeJunkie because I have JOINED YOU.

I just bought 8 boxes including the Wonder Woman box since the duo of Empress and Cleopatra was sold out.

I am justifying it by "thinking" some of the boxes I ordered (which were duplicates) will be holiday gifts. And I did "save" $58 using codes.

But still.......


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I did have one open all the way before but the box was still inside. Did you mail carrier hand it to you like that?


I basically live in a condo like community, so we all have boxes. They deliver actual packages to our door, so this was just in the box. I didn't check the box over the weekend, so just realized what happened today, but it arrived Saturday.

There is no seal left over whatsoever, and there isn't even any sticky/tape reside. I think it was unsealed long before it arrived in the US, because there isn't even a note from the post office or anything (which they've done when contents were lost before). Yikes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I basically live in a condo like community, so we all have boxes. They deliver actual packages to our door, so this was just in the box. I didn't check the box over the weekend, so just realized what happened today, but it arrived Saturday.
> 
> There is no seal left over whatsoever, and there isn't even any sticky/tape reside. I think it was unsealed long before it arrived in the US, because there isn't even a note from the post office or anything (which they've done when contents were lost before). Yikes.


Oh no, I hope you don't have issues with Memebox. Technically the RM packages are supposed to be signed for so that may help you in at least getting your money back since you didn't sign for it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Oh no, I hope you don't have issues with Memebox. Technically the RM packages are supposed to be signed for so that may help you in at least getting your money back since you didn't sign for it.


My mailman signs for my packages now, so I'm worried about that. I really don't want him to stop doing so, because this of course wasn't his fault.

I checked over it a few times, and it really doesn't appear a box was ever even inside of it. The seal has no seal whatsoever, I can't even remember...Do the envelopes just have a sticky part, or are they taped shut? (I'm so used to just cutting mine open). I'm hoping with photos they can see that it doesn't look like anyone opened it or anything of the sort.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

I just bought my *first* three box value set!  I'm really hoping for good things from Cleopatra and Empress' Secrets!  If Wonder Woman rocks, that will be the icing on the cake.  I really shouldn't have spent but.... these are the first boxes I've felt a little bit of excitement over in a long while.  I think it's worthy of my last $5 code this month haha


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My mailman signs for my packages now, so I'm worried about that. I really don't want him to stop doing so, because this of course wasn't his fault.
> 
> I checked over it a few times, and it really doesn't appear a box was ever even inside of it. The seal has no seal whatsoever, I can't even remember...Do the envelopes just have a sticky part, or are they taped shut? (I'm so used to just cutting mine open). I'm hoping with photos they can see that it doesn't look like anyone opened it or anything of the sort.


I think it does have a sticky strip which they fold over once they put the box inside. If that is missing perhaps it was cut off sometime during transit. I have tried to pry the sticky flap off before and it doesn't come apart once it's stuck.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I think it does have a sticky strip which they fold over once they put the box inside. If that is missing perhaps it was cut off sometime during transit. I have tried to pry the sticky flap off before and it doesn't come apart once it's stuck.


The weird thing is, is the little fold over flap section is intact, but there's no sticky residue. So nothing actually seems to be cut off, it's really odd. But surely whoever packed it would notice that, so I have no idea how this happened. Here's hoping my customer service rep is in a good mood.

Oh, please, please, please, please be Gwen.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

DHL delivered my Oct 2nd shop order, Woo Hoo! Can't wait to try the Broccoli toner and that Haruen volcanic roller thing!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The weird thing is, is the little fold over flap section is intact, but there's no sticky residue. So nothing actually seems to be cut off, it's really odd. But surely whoever packed it would notice that, so I have no idea how this happened. Here's hoping my customer service rep is in a good mood.
> 
> Oh, please, please, please, please be Gwen.


I wish you luck! I hope they will understand.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 20, 2014)

So I just heard back from Memebox regarding the NY sales tax question.

Not a very helpful response. And I purposely didn't mention that we were not being charged sales tax anymore.  i wanted to keep it general just to find out what is what....

This is what I emailed......

"Are New York orders supposed to be charged sales tax?

Let me know.
Thank you!"

And this was the reply....

  
Gwen (Memebox.com)
Oct 20 09:57

Hi Lisa,

All orders are subject to sales taxes, the amount you pay is determined by the state you live in. So if you pay taxes when you make any purchases in NY, then yes you will charged sales tax.

XOXO,
Memebox Team


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

I also just have to say how frustrated I am that my next imaginary order is $39.99... so no $5 off $40 coupon for me!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Thank you, enjoy your shop order. It's strange how long it's taking them to catch up on them, guess they didn't expect so many sale orders!

@@LisaLeah Oh, dear. Not really helpful at all. I don't think we'll ever know, but I guess we'll see if it gets "fixed." Here's hoping it doesn't, that tax makes a huge difference.

@tiedyelifestyle You mean some of us have only one account? And only make two purchases per month?  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> I'm so sad...I got an email from memebox saying they cancelled my MCW order which I got when it was restocked recently. They said it was back-ordered so they cancelled it. Has this sort of thing happened to anyone else? Sorry if this was talked about earlier, I'm on vacation right now and haven't been able to follow this thread.


I had this happen once with a restocked pore care 4, it was a bummer!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 20, 2014)

Well the empress &amp; cleo box sold out so never managed to hit buy....but went and bought the empress one on its own...oh dear, Postman not going to be happy!

Was a bit disappointed with the Halloween box - its just so much smaller than the other boxes I've had. I bought it for my little girl (who is dressing as a zombie pirate for nursery!) but the false eyelashes will likely go for any Christmas lucky dip as I have lashes like Daisy the cow as it is without adding those!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 20, 2014)

Can't believe the bundle sold out as quick as it did. Glad I purchased mine this morning. I rly think this trio sounds so promising!!

My DHL man tried to deliver my cute+omg bundle today but I were working.. And I'm working tomorrow aswell. Can i call them and scheduel a delivery for wedensday or some day that suits me?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yep! I always see people thanking you for putting in all your hard work and research! I always enjoy it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it just depends on each individual blogs readership, or something, who knows?


Well, as an avid reader of your blog/twitter feed I enjoy the information and try to do what I can to repay you with using your referral links.  Don't let one silly comment annoy you too much!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

The sold out bundle might restock once they go to regular pricing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The sold out bundle might restock once they go to regular pricing.


They always seem to...It's so strange to me how they do that.

....Paying full price sure makes them less appealing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

The little modeling mask cups that were in the free sampling event have vanished from the site. I'm hoping they're just redoing it then putting them for sale in the Memeshop. The regular price was $4, so I'm really hoping to grab some at a sale price.

On a side note...Looks like people figured out the free shipping + $5 off thing quite quickly, those soaps for $6 are already gone. I didn't even notice they switched over to selling them yet, Goodness!

Ladies, we've lost our touch.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The little modeling mask cups that were in the free sampling event have vanished from the site. I'm hoping they're just redoing it then putting them for sale in the Memeshop. The regular price was $4, so I'm really hoping to grab some at a sale price.
> 
> On a side note...Looks like people figured out the free shipping + $5 off thing quite quickly, those soaps for $6 are already gone. I didn't even notice they switched over to selling them yet, Goodness!
> 
> Ladies, we've lost our touch.


Nooo! I hope they restock it, lol, I wanted to try that soap!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh my god. I've tried for some time now to get Memebox to change the info for my CutiePie2 giveaway box to the shipping address of the winner (I talked to them about this in advance), but with 48 hours to go, the shipping name and address is still showing up as my own. istg if that turd ends up coming to me in NYC (forcing me to buy one of the remaining boxes for the winner--she lives in another country, so no easy way to reroute it once it departs Korea) I will unbox the whole thing with one of my sharp japanese kitchen knives and photograph myself stabbing every item in anger.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Nooo! I hope they restock it, lol, I wanted to try that soap!


I think their $24 price is laughable, but $1 is definitely a bargain. Gosh, shipping would be five times that! 

I know last time the lip gloss sold out really quickly then they added a bunch more. 

I kept checking for those modeling masks to be available, I think the soap must have sold out extremely fast.

I bet like 3 people bought out the entire inventory.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@ They're REALLY behind on emails right now. I haven't gotten responses to stuff from the end of the week. I really hope you can get a hold of them in time. International shipping would be more than the cost of the box. 

I really wish they had a phone number for times like these.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think their $24 price is laughable, but $1 is definitely a bargain. Gosh, shipping would be five times that!
> 
> I know last time the lip gloss sold out really quickly then they added a bunch more.
> 
> ...


I agree, $24 seems unreasonable, but I thought they'd mark it down to more like $10 or $12, and was still planning to get it. $6 with free shipping and then a coupon code is great! I do hope that the initial inventory numbers were just really low and that one person didn't grab 20 or more of them as soon as they were in stock.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I agree, $24 seems unreasonable, but I thought they'd mark it down to more like $10 or $12, and was still planning to get it. $6 with free shipping and then a coupon code is great! I do hope that the initial inventory numbers were just really low and that one person didn't grab 20 or more of them as soon as they were in stock.


I know, even $6 is reasonable, considering the original price. But with free shipping for that singular item? then $5 off? 

I would like to think that...But....When they restocked the lip gloss I checked and they had over 100 of them (who knows how many since we can't check), but they were gone in less than 30 minutes. People posted about it on Facebook apparently, on non related Memebox pages at that, so I do think lots of people took complete advantage of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Argh. Memeboxers getting free things is one thing. But just telling the world about it irks me.

And that souffle cream was on sale for $9 with free shipping, but by the time I went to checkout the free shipping was gone! Arghhh


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know, even $6 is reasonable, considering the original price. But with free shipping for that singular item? then $5 off?
> 
> I would like to think that...But....When they restocked the lip gloss I checked and they had over 100 of them (who knows how many since we can't check), but they were gone in less than 30 minutes. People posted about it on Facebook apparently, on non related Memebox pages at that, so I do think lots of people took complete advantage of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


How strange that they took the free shipping away... maybe they are working out some issues with the new listings? That's what I'm hoping, anyways!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> How strange that they took the free shipping away... maybe they are working out some issues with the new listings? That's what I'm hoping, anyways!


I really am hoping that's the case....But if the soaps did sell out for $1...And if people were signing up for tons of accounts to get the lip gloss and the soap free. I wouldn't blame them for not wanting people to start grabbing the creams up for $1 ($3 points bonus),  Even if those items are free, that's a decent loss for shipping. And the other items still have free shipping, but are a bit more money. 

...Plus the modeling masks were regular price $4. So the sale price would have probably been $2. And I think they didn't want to pay money to ship those out either.

I think maybe the lip gloss thing scared them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I had this happen once with a restocked pore care 4, it was a bummer!


Total bummer! MCW was the one and only restock I had managed to grab so far...oh well.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Total bummer! MCW was the one and only restock I had managed to grab so far...oh well.


Did you make the purchase this month? When they cancelled my box, it didn't reinstate the $5 code I had used, so I couldn't buy a replacement box with $5 off. I emailed to let them know, and they gave me 5 memepoints to make up for it.

ETA: I know that they don't do this for boxes we cancel ourselves, but since the cancellation was on their end, it was nice of them to do.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

Totally new to Memebox and looking to order my first one (or three!) but there's so many I don't even know where to start, lol :blink:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Totally new to Memebox and looking to order my first one (or three!) but there's so many I don't even know where to start, lol :blink:


what are you looking for?  Any particular skin issue you wish to focus on?  Do you prefer makeup over skincare?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what are you looking for?  Any particular skin issue you wish to focus on?  Do you prefer makeup over skincare?


I don't prefer one over the other honestly - I'll take either. I do have redness, large pores, and oily skin!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> Totally new to Memebox and looking to order my first one (or three!) but there's so many I don't even know where to start, lol :blink:


My recommendation would be Lucky Box 11 (http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/11#.VEVde_nF_Ak) and Global 18 (http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/18).  The lucky boxes tend to have past favorites and the global boxes have a good mix of everything and usually are a great value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher, my boxes don't come with a flap folded over. I don't know how to describe it, it's almost like the two sides of the envelope get melted together, if that makes sense? This picture shows it better than I can explain it. They are also impossible to open, so I think it would be noticeable if someone cut it. I'm guessing it wasn't sealed properly, if at all. Hope memebox doesn't give you a hard time about it. https://www.google.ca/search?q=memebox+envelope&amp;biw=1280&amp;bih=899&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=qV1FVIvRN8OsyATxjoDADg&amp;ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=uJiG3KYH6_1yvM%253A%3Bk1F31xEqrvZaWM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fshewhobakes.files.wordpress.com%252F2014%252F08%252Fp1000816.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fshe-who-bakes.com%252F2014%252F08%252F26%252Fspecial-delivery-memebox-mini-3-review%252F%3B4320%3B3240

I wonder if the black soap was always listed as "sold out"? I see no mention of $1 soap in any of the memebox fb groups. Someone would have posted about it for sure.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@cfisher, my boxes don't come with a flap folded over. I don't know how to describe it, it's almost like the two sides of the envelope get melted together, if that makes sense? This picture shows it better than I can explain it. They are also impossible to open, so I think it would be noticeable if someone cut it. I'm guessing it wasn't sealed properly, if at all. Hope memebox doesn't give you a hard time about it. https://www.google.ca/search?q=memebox+envelope&amp;biw=1280&amp;bih=899&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=qV1FVIvRN8OsyATxjoDADg&amp;ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=uJiG3KYH6_1yvM%253A%3Bk1F31xEqrvZaWM%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fshewhobakes.files.wordpress.com%252F2014%252F08%252Fp1000816.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fshe-who-bakes.com%252F2014%252F08%252F26%252Fspecial-delivery-memebox-mini-3-review%252F%3B4320%3B3240
> 
> I wonder if the black soap was always listed as "sold out"? I see no mention of $1 soap in any of the memebox fb groups. Someone would have posted about it for sure.


Mine come like that as well, but are usually easy to just pull open. If it wasn't fully sealed, I could see it coming open during transit. I don't think there is usually sticky residue.


----------



## dandeliondreams (Oct 20, 2014)

Pretty new to memebox. I just received the yogurt and mask boxes and loved them! I'd like to get some more boxes but am confused about the coupon codes. I see that some people on here say they have a 20% code? Is that something you get after you've made enough purchases?

I want to just make a bigger purchase in one go and save a bit of money but I can't find the 20% code? Thank you!

(I feel my addiction coming...ahh!)


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I don't prefer one over the other honestly - I'll take either. I do have redness, large pores, and oily skin!


It sounds like the Tea Tree Cosmetics box could be good for you--and I'm guessing @@biancardi will recommend this as well! It shouldn't have makeup, just skincare.

ETA: If you want both skincare and makeup items, you might like the Tea Tree and F/W Makeup value set--you'll only pay for shipping once, and it'll be expedited!


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

dandeliondreams said:


> Pretty new to memebox. I just received the yogurt and mask boxes and loved them! I'd like to get some more boxes but am confused about the coupon codes. I see that some people on here say they have a 20% code? Is that something you get after you've made enough purchases?
> 
> I want to just make a bigger purchase in one go and save a bit of money but I can't find the 20% code? Thank you!
> 
> (I feel my addiction coming...ahh!)


The 20% off code was a new one sent to VIPs this month. To become a VIP you need to order 5 boxes within 3 months (so to be VIP in November it would be 5 boxes in total between August-October). The bundles only count as 1 box though. Once the addiction sets in, it's pretty easy to get VIP status.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

@@blinded Thank you so much, I didn't even think to look for images of the packages! The end part is creased which is why I thought it folded over or something. But I just inspect it, and there's no sign that it was ever sealed like in the photo.I even grabbed a few old packages that I had in the house, and you can tell they were sealed at some point. It does look like they just didn't properly do it, and you can tell it wasn't tampered with. So hopefully they won't make a huge deal out of it.

As for the soap, someone messaged me on here and told me they did grab one of those and one of the creams, apparently the soap just sold out freakishly quickly I guess. I am hoping once they do this week's sales they'll restock it, they do seem to do that.

I guess they're still working on the email for today. I hope this means they're going to explain that whole sweepstakes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Mine come like that as well, but are usually easy to just pull open. If it wasn't fully sealed, I could see it coming open during transit. I don't think there is usually sticky residue.


I can never pull mine apart. And for some reason I try every time. Somehow taking that extra few seconds to go get a pair of scissors seems unreasonable, even though I should know I'm going to have to do it.


----------



## yunii (Oct 20, 2014)

dandeliondreams said:


> Pretty new to memebox. I just received the yogurt and mask boxes and loved them! I'd like to get some more boxes but am confused about the coupon codes. I see that some people on here say they have a 20% code? Is that something you get after you've made enough purchases?
> 
> I want to just make a bigger purchase in one go and save a bit of money but I can't find the 20% code? Thank you!
> 
> (I feel my addiction coming...ahh!)


The 20% off $200 purchase code is VIP promo code. When you purchased 5 boxes in 3 months (note bundle only count as 1), you will become VIP and get some codes each month. You can ask around the forum, some of us do share the codes since a lot of us have multiple VIP accounts and have spare codes.


----------



## dandeliondreams (Oct 20, 2014)

blinded said:


> The 20% off code was a new one sent to VIPs this month. To become a VIP you need to order 5 boxes within 3 months (so to be VIP in November it would be 5 boxes in total between August-October). The bundles only count as 1 box though. Once the addiction sets in, it's pretty easy to get VIP status.


ahh I see thank you!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

I was tempted with the empress box! But I can't order anything at the moment, these boxes will arrive at inconvenient dates. 

I am excited about the golden ticket sweepstakes! I have already some of these boxes! If all of the boxes will have something extra, as they say, it's a bonus! probably it will be a nail polish! lol


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm jealous of the person who managed to grab one of the creams. I don't want the soap, but I'll take a cream and the masks if they have free shipping. 

I also keep refreshing the page to see if they've changed it. Probably a better way to spend naptime, but this is more fun than being useful.


----------



## dandeliondreams (Oct 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> The 20% off $200 purchase code is VIP promo code. When you purchased 5 boxes in 3 months (note bundle only count as 1), you will become VIP and get some codes each month. You can ask around the forum, some of us do share the codes since a lot of us have multiple VIP accounts and have spare codes.


thank you so much for the info! If anyone has an extra 20% code it would be most greatly appreciated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Did you make the purchase this month? When they cancelled my box, it didn't reinstate the $5 code I had used, so I couldn't buy a replacement box with $5 off. I emailed to let them know, and they gave me 5 memepoints to make up for it.
> 
> ETA: I know that they don't do this for boxes we cancel ourselves, but since the cancellation was on their end, it was nice of them to do.


I did purchase it this month but I was freaking out when I saw the restock and I was afraid it would sell out before I could finish checking out so I didn't even bother with a code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm glad to hear they gave you the 5 points.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Ladies, customer service is alive! I just got 5 points for an extra VIP account that has been waiting for weeks for them.

Now...Let's hope this means they're going to start focusing on customer service instead of whatever it is they've got going on in the newsletter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@blinded The cream said free shipping and before I got the chance to checkout it changed over. I had typed out on here about it before checking out, and sure enough it changed before I got the chance. $4 for a quality cream? Pssh, who cares about the brand at that price. At worst, that's a reasonably priced foot cream. :


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

Wish I would've thought to have them do that for the order they mistakenly cancelled on me, @@theori3!  They gave me 3 points "for the trouble" though so I just took those and went about my business.  Kind of sucks it voided my code-using abilities though!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, I checked the seals on my other boxes...And there is no way in hell I could have opened them. If some people can just rip them open, that just tells me they occasionally don't seal them properly. Because I'm sitting here like a complete fool trying to rip several of them, and I can't even get it to separate in the slightest.

With that being said...I have to imagine they've had this issue before. 

@@dandeliondreams Have you received a 20% off code from anyone yet?


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

I never really look that close at what's available in the memeshop, but the pictures on the Ettina products kind of freak me out a little. Sad, creepy girls.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

Whoa a slew of Lioele just got added to the US Memeshop.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 20, 2014)

I've managed to open all but one of my packages so far by simply pulling them apart at the seal. Its heat sealed so if the press isn't pushed down hard enough, it doesn't have time for the two sides to heat and stick (or if the machine isn't hot enough). Would explain why some a harder to open than others..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Whoa a slew of Lioele just got added to the US Memeshop.


Please, please, please have them be part of the weekly sale.

No wonder it's taking them so long to send out the newsletter!

Let's hope it's worth the anticipation.  :blush:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 20, 2014)

@ woah.. so jealous of us shop right now! Lioele is my favorite korean brand esp for makeup. Nothing beats the Beyond the solution BB cream. If it's in the shop I recommend you all to get it!


----------



## dandeliondreams (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@dandeliondreams Have you received a 20% off code from anyone yet?


not yet!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, I checked the seals on my other boxes...And there is no way in hell I could have opened them. If some people can just rip them open, that just tells me they occasionally don't seal them properly. Because I'm sitting here like a complete fool trying to rip several of them, and I can't even get it to separate in the slightest.
> 
> With that being said...I have to imagine they've had this issue before.
> 
> @@dandeliondreams Have you received a 20% off code from anyone yet?


. 
Weird, I've opened every one of them without a problem (I'm up to about 20 received now). I live in southern AZ though, so maybe the heat is melting the glue a bit?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Wish I would've thought to have them do that for the order they mistakenly cancelled on me, @@theori3!  They gave me 3 points "for the trouble" though so I just took those and went about my business.  Kind of sucks it voided my code-using abilities though!


Oh wow, I didn't get any trouble points, just an email about the cancelled box. It's funny/slightly irksome how they handle similar situations in different manners.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> .
> 
> Weird, I've opened every one of them without a problem (I'm up to about 20 received now). I live in southern AZ though, so maybe the heat is melting the glue a bit?


I admit, I only had 3 on hand, so it's not the best sample selection. But I do know I've tried to open them before without having to dig out a pair of scissors (I swear I lose those things everywhere in this house). I really don't know though, I've heard others say they were partially opened or barely sealed shut, so I definitely think that it's a common thing for them to not be sealed that tightly.

But there i no sign that this package was ever sealed other than the fold in the edges. I know now there would be no stickiness, but on the inside there's no sign it was ever sealed. I really think the box slipped out long before it reached the states! 

As for points for inconveniences....It depends on the customer service rep. Like some people get 5 points for a slightly punctured $1 sheet mask, and some get offered 3 points for a missing item of high value.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

For non-affiliates...This is what I just got in an email about the Sweepstakes thing, in case anyone is curious.

"...We're also excited to announce our Golden Ticket Sweepstakes where specially marked boxes and value sets will have a chance to win up to $1,500 worth of Memeboxes!"

It says $900 on their page. I guess all of the box prizes together are $1,500 then?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you receive the golden ticket email? Someone will win $1500 worth of memeboxes!!! 5x$100 and 10x$70! $1500 is a dream!!! All the boxes will have something extra. It seems that the winners will receive points since it is written:

Disclaimer: Promotion valid for purchases of all “Gold Ticket Sweepstakes” marked items on us.memebox.com from 23 September 2014 to 21 November 2014 or until stock runs out. Prize recipients will receive prize coupons in relevant purchased boxes. Prizes cannot be transferred or exchanged for cash. Prize coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen, or deleted. No additional purchase necessary to enter promotion. Prize Coupons can only be used on Memeboxes, Superboxes or Value Sets purchasable on us.memebox.com.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For non-affiliates...This is what I just got in an email about the Sweepstakes thing, in case anyone is curious.
> 
> "...We're also excited to announce our Golden Ticket Sweepstakes where specially marked boxes and value sets will have a chance to win up to $1,500 worth of Memeboxes!"
> 
> It says $900 on their page. I guess all of the box prizes together are $1,500 then?


It looks like there will be add-ons for the boxes and some special extra prize prizes? Hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It looks like there will be add-ons for the boxes and some special extra prize prizes? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. I just saw the image and was going to correct myself.

Okay, so they apparently didn't even know what the sweeptakes was when they originally posted about it on their site?

I'm intrigued. Too bad they're not posting photos like they did with the Jackpot box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I don't prefer one over the other honestly - I'll take either. I do have redness, large pores, and oily skin!


mods please note - none of the links are affiliate links.

the tea tree box would be good for you then (oily skin) http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/62-tea-tree-cosmetics#.VEVtkGNhvw0

blackheads no more for pores

if you see the next version of pore care or free from oil &amp; troubles, those might be good for you.

I am not sure I can speak for the redness, as I don't have that, but I do have very oily skin!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 20, 2014)

Oooh! Interesting! I only bought one box that has the Golden Ticket banner. Now I am tempted to buy the while you are sleeping box. I wonder why some people got the email already and some, like me still have not. Thanks for posting it though!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope they will list all the eligible boxes since they state purchases fro Sept 23 until Nov 21 since boxes sold on Sept 23rd are mostly sold out by now.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It looks like there will be add-ons for the boxes and some special extra prize prizes? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or did they read the idea posted up at here....I casually mentioned they could add vouchers and coupons in boxes to boost sales. I saw the in Korean memeboxes, and I do know they added codes into previous boxes as well, eg: Kocostar discount code. Of all the random ideas, this is the most exciting one perhaps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta

@@cfisher It sounds like we might be winning memepoints instead. Bottom bit says "coupons can only be used on Memeboxes, Superboxes and value sets." Or it could be the code free with every of those box purchase.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Ohhhhh. The grand prizes are for vouchers for the site. So if you win the $1,500 in boxes I guess get vouchers that add up to that amount. That's AMAZING.

I wonder what prizes 4 through 6 are though. 

@@veritazy Being able to pick out boxes is a million times better than the whole Jackpot format. I actually almost feel bad for all the nail polish and collab box jokes.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It looks like there will be add-ons for the boxes and some special extra prize prizes? Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Specially marked boxes" sounds like a Kelloggs cereal commercial, let me guess, Memebox stole that headline from them too? - So over Memebox at this point.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Does anyone else have severe anxiety or diagnosed OCD and also is addicted to Memebox?
> 
> Because I just looked at my stash of stuff and looked at the boxes I have coming and started to panic like a crazy person over how much stuff I have that I'll never get to use even though I want to use it ALLLL.
> 
> ...


i know this was like... DAYS ago...

but... 

OH OH! PICK ME PICK ME!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *raises hands!!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Specially marked boxes" sounds like a Kelloggs cereal commercial, let me guess, Memebox stole that headline from them too? - So over Memebox at this point.


I don't think 'specially marked boxes' can be copywrited.  Pretty sure every company with boxes will use that when they run a competition.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

Did they not restock Cleo/Empress before release to general public?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

In all fairness, I wouldn't be worried about specially marked boxes being a stolen thing....Isn't that what all cereal/snack companies use for their "prizes?"

At least this isn't something we have to worry about them getting into legal trouble over.  :lol:


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness, I wouldn't be worried about specially marked boxes being a stolen thing....Isn't that what all cereal/snack companies use for their "prizes?"
> 
> At least this isn't something we have to worry about them getting into legal trouble over.  :lol:


Here it tends to be 'promotional packs only' or something like that. Its certainly not something you can steal.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 20, 2014)

@@cfisher not 100% sure about that yet, but at least we know there is something out there to be won lol~ I like it when they give back. I don't know any box sub company that can top this.

@ lol I'm sure they get lots of 'inspirations' everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still, I would not put them down for their effort. October has been nicely planned!

@@princesskelly what happened to the shopping haul, hun? Have not seen you here for awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and oh, @ Hope you are feeling better already?

I'm retiring @[email protected] too much dwelling over the boxes that eventually slipped out of my hands. How long does review points get credited idk...I won't buy with no points/code. _Never buy full-priced_ eh, @@Jane George  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i bought with vip discount today tbh. I am waiting for review points i asked for this morning and in the next few days i should get my commission points


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder what prizes 4 through 6 are though.


I don't think there is a 4-6 place now, they changed the banner.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> "Specially marked boxes" sounds like a Kelloggs cereal commercial, let me guess, Memebox stole that headline from them too? - So over Memebox at this point.


I immediately thought of Kelloggs too!  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

so not all boxes win now?

tbh they should share the prizes out more....the vouchers.

maybe more lesser and lower value of top prize

1500 on memebox is madness tbh


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> so not all boxes win now?


It only mentions prizes 1 through 3. 

So we still don't know what 4th through 6th place is...But they have said every box get something. Whether it's a voucher or nail polish is still up for debate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

It still says everyone wins something. If it's 1500 memepoints that's an amazing prize! I wonder if there will be more boxes added since the end of the contest is Nov 21?


----------



## catyz (Oct 20, 2014)

@@OiiO, thanks for the info on the cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

Liv said:


> Well... I admit it, I've been once again successfully enabled by you guys  :lol:
> 
> I caved and bought a Camel cream with a code and free shipping.


haha me too! I but i bought too... one for my mom and one for me! (gotta share the goodness with her! esp when she sees ALL of the pink packages and I dont want her to feel left out hehe)


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

Lioele is on sale in the US shop. 

Seriously, I need memebox to stop double emailing my one account with the US shop sales. I don't think I can unsub from just the one email list because the unsubscribe link goes to the same place for both.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 20, 2014)

Emuhlyy said:


> I don't prefer one over the other honestly - I'll take either. I do have redness, large pores, and oily skin!





Emuhlyy said:


> Totally new to Memebox and looking to order my first one (or three!) but there's so many I don't even know where to start, lol :blink:


@@Emuhlyy I'm new to Memebox too, and I've bought four boxes already (eek!). I got Luckybox #10 (currently in transit), Tea Tree, Wine and Cheese, and Cleopatra.

I read a lot of unboxing posts before I ordered and picked the Luckybox since they have good value and I'm not worried about repeats. Tea Tree I thought was likely to fit my skincare needs. Wine and Cheese because I'm interested in the Bounce Cheese Cream and the box was barely more expensive than just ordering a tub of the cream by itself. And Cleopatra because in my opinion it seems good for skin care and eyeliner and Cleopatra has also always been a huge interest of mine and I named my cat for her so... that one was just too good to pass up.

I guess based on my newbie recommendations, I would say a Luckybox is a safe bet. But if you have anticipation issues, maybe buy something that ships sooner rather than later if the theme is relevant to you? Because my first purchase was Tea Tree and then I was like "asdslgjwef don't want to wait until November 26th for it to ship!" and bought Luckybox #10 and Wine and Cheese...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> and oh, @fanserviced Hope you are feeling better already?


 Ahh you're too sweet, I'm still pretty sick, but I managed to get out of the house to get my Memegloss waiting at the post office (also my Lalavesi akma cream, SCORE!!). The gloss is perfectly fine, but I have no idea what it's going to bring to the table that we haven't seen from a bunch of glosses we already have. I'm guessing that the price will be lower?? hmm


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I just realized that as far as free gifts with purchase...Other than using this as an opportunity to get rid of those last nail polishes...It would also make sense for them to get some of their branded items in the boxes.

That would make a lot of sense.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

My guess it that the first through third places will be vouchers, and then everyone else will get a bonus item in their box. Maybe they took away 4th-6th places so that they could add in a range of items without ranking them?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized that as far as free gifts with purchase...Other than using this as an opportunity to get rid of those last nail polishes...It would also make sense for them to get some of their branded items in the boxes.
> 
> That would make a lot of sense.


You are so right! That would be a great advertisement for them, they sell the boxes and they promote their new brand!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> My guess it that the first through third places will be vouchers, and then everyone else will get a bonus item in their box. Maybe they took away 4th-6th places so that they could add in a range of items without ranking them?


That's the impression that I got, that 4th through 6th place are items.

If they're not letting us know what it is, I hope it's because they don't want to discourage us. 

They haven't released all that information about their branded items, so maybe when that goes out they'll tell us some of their stuff will be in the boxes? That would be rather brilliant of them. 

I will say this...I bought more than one of those boxes that qualify for the sweepstakes. I don't even want to admit how many. ...But if I get a bunch of orange lippies and/or nail polish in all my boxes, I swear on my beloved pooch that I'm going to be a lot more critical of future Memeboxes.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Did they not restock Cleo/Empress before release to general public?


I think they usually have a set number for the VIP release. If those sell out before the VIP sale ends, they won't restock until after the sale. The value set is back in stock now.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher not 100% sure about that yet, but at least we know there is something out there to be won lol~ I like it when they give back. I don't know any box sub company that can top this.
> 
> @ lol I'm sure they get lots of 'inspirations' everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still, I would not put them down for their effort. October has been nicely planned!
> 
> ...


Oh @@veritazy you are so sweet for noticing i was gone for the weekend. haha but I have been trying to do some major studying and one of my close girlfriends got married this past saturday!  :wub:  I definately did my shopping haul.. although I probably shouldn't have. haha 

heres what i got: skincare elixir (been eyeing this FOREVER but needed a good deal to push me over the edge), green food cosmetics (cuz i loved superfood box), omg4 (i keep hoping...im not sure why.. haha), apple mojito &amp; blackout bundle (they both intruged me somehow and it was one of the cheaper boxes/bundles), and wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct bundle (i love me some masks and i have some freckles that i HATE and want to get rid of haha)

I used the 20% off $200, some points i had, an affiliate link so it could benefit one of my memesisters on here and as well as getting $10 off   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*phew...thats a lot of boxes in one go..... haha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi girls!!

I'm like a few 100 pages behind but HI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm back for I think 50% (ill, bad cold etc) 

Did you see that amazing box today!?! guess what I've bought it! That empress box was just calling me XD also I think it's gonna be the second oriental medicine kind of box (I hope)  + I bought that pumpkin box a few days ago... like omg They did some good spying!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What have you girls been buying?!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Wait, did it ever say 1st through 6th place? It looks like they just said 6 grand prizes, one 1st place and 5 2nd places, plus 10 3rd places.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Wait, did it ever say 1st through 6th place? It looks like they just said 6 grand prizes, one 1st place and 5 2nd places, plus 10 3rd places.


They changed it! I just checked on it through the website and they updated it with the image in the email. But it also previously said $900 worth of boxes.

They pulled a "Jackpot" on us.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i have no interest in this giveaway tbh


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i have no interest in this giveaway tbh


I definitely would not buy a box just with hopes of winning something, that's for sure. 

Though, extras with boxes I already purchased are always welcome.

I hope you finally get your orange lippie in your Dirty Gal box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 20, 2014)

Luckybox 10 spoiler on ig!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I definitely would not buy a box just with hopes of winning something, that's for sure.
> 
> Though, extras with boxes I already purchased are always welcome.
> 
> I hope you finally get your orange lippie in your Dirty Gal box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope not.... they putting lippy in dirty girl....

i hope not as it does not belong in there

if they put lippy in the box i will spit feathers


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 20, 2014)

Im so Sold on this golden ticket thing... I never won anything in any meme giveaway, and now ive got a good feeling


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

its a gimmick with few top prize and a great way to get rid of overstock


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 20, 2014)

I hope they put in coupon codes in the boxes instead of products. I do not want any leftover nail polishes etc. I rather have points to take some cost off of a box I want... 

So tempted to buy the While you are sleeping, OMG 4 and Anniversary box! Just need my new credit card to arrive in the mail by the end of the week and hope to the memegods that these boxes doesn't sell out by then!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

What do you think of the luckybox 10 products ladies? I haven't tried any of them but I think I like at least half of them! I have to see how they are once I receive them.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I hope not.... they putting lippy in dirty girl....
> 
> i hope not as it does not belong in there
> 
> if they put lippy in the box i will spit feathers


Hahahah

I meant as the free gift.

Oh goodness, I hope they don't try to call lip gloss "sticky" to try to fit it into the theme.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I hope not.... they putting lippy in dirty girl....
> 
> i hope not as it does not belong in there
> 
> if they put lippy in the box i will spit feathers


But what if the orange lippie is your prize?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i don't mind as a free gift.... they can give me twenty but it appears as a content and they will get a shrieking brummy... and they won't like it


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> What do you think of the luckybox 10 products ladies? I haven't tried any of them but I think I like at least half of them! I have to see how they are once I receive them.


Just took a peek and wow! I'm super excited for that box now!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 20, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> Just took a peek and wow! I'm super excited for that box now!


Are the luckybox products new? I tried to google them but nothing came up. But I am also very tired... maybe I just misspelled everything!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Are the luckybox products new? I tried to google them but nothing came up. But I am also very tired... maybe I just misspelled everything!


I see a few duplicates but some of those products I don't think I've seen at all. I could be wrong though!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

where are you seeing this?  I looked on ig and couldn't find anything...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

Spoiler








MEMEBOX Lucky Box #10 Includes 7 Full Sized Products 1. Dr.MJ Bee Tox Control Cream $50 2. Marat Malus Intensive Hair Treatment $14 3. The Skin House Aloe Water Mist $11 4. Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence $22 5. E choice Snow Brightening Body Cream $4 6. Beauty People Miss 100 Auto Gel Pencil Liner $38 (Glimmer Bronze) 7. Blithe Patting Water Pack (pouch sample) 6 total $46 Box value $185

While I'm thrilled to get Blithe Patting Water packets...I think this may mean we won't be seeing full sized ones in any upcoming boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I love how the value of the packets is more than a bottle sells for on the company's site.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 20, 2014)

I typed in Instagram #memebox into Google and clicked on the first link, it was the 3rd picture over


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

ahhh...

I am kinda miffed at these boxes that are now getting



Spoiler



the bee venom products



sigh


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

a lot is new to me


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 20, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ugh. I won't scold you @@MemeJunkie because I have JOINED YOU.
> 
> I just bought 8 boxes including the Wonder Woman box since the duo of Empress and Cleopatra was sold out.
> 
> ...


Oh, you are also a bad, BAD, girl this month @LisaLeah. LOL 


LoveSkinCare said:


> DHL delivered my Oct 2nd shop order, Woo Hoo! Can't wait to try the Broccoli toner and that Haruen volcanic roller thing!


Also received my Broccoli Toner today, it's nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


marjojojoleintje said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> I'm like a few 100 pages behind but HI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm back for I think 50% (ill, bad cold etc)
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Miss Marjolein, we missed you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I was not interested in global #14 restock but I feel disappointed that restocked boxes appear always when it is a deep night in Europe. At 7 PM PT in Europe is 4 AM!  But at 8 AM PT it is 5 PM in Europe and 12 AM in Japan. All of us would have a chance or restocks are meant for US only. Memebox does not think or does not care.


Hi! sorry if someone responded to this already but.. geez i have like 20 pages to catch up on...haha but this actually isnt true.. i've missed TONS of boxes because I was asleep and I live in CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi! sorry if someone responded to this already but.. geez i have like 20 pages to catch up on...haha but this actually isnt true.. i've missed TONS of boxes because I was asleep and I live in CA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too!  A lot of restocks happen when I am asleep and I am on the east coast.  Some ladies are up at 2-4am in the morning EST, I am not!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 20, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding between Luckybox 10 and 11 -- I went with 11.

Kind of regretting my choice, although the only thing I *really* want is the



Spoiler



Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence. I'm thinking about just buying it off eBay or somewhere else. I'd also like to try the packets of patting water and the BeeTox Control Cream. I bought the eyeliner off eBay a few weeks ago.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

veritazy said:


> My guess!
> 
> Empress- oriental memebox spin off, we are looking at Dran, Donginbi, etc. Definitely a good one to pick up if we love Asian skincare!
> 
> ...


i love your predictions!! its making me REALLY want empress and cleopatra!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I think that since that big restock was scheduled for PST, some people just think other restocks are released with some timeframe in mind. But they're not, they're completely random.

I've gotten lucky several times with restocks, and they were always hours where normal people are fast asleep. It never seems to be during normal hours that I see people mention restocks on here.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow you ladies were chatty overnight and this afternoon...

So I thought we went over this Memebox, you cannot name a box Wonder Woman and make a reference to the superhero, DC Comics will come after you. Also the site is not loading for me. Wish I could buy a box or two.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Wow you ladies were chatty overnight and this afternoon...
> 
> So I thought we went over this Memebox, you cannot name a box Wonder Woman and make a reference to the superhero, DC Comics will come after you. Also the site is not loading for me. Wish I could buy a box or two.


maybe they will change it to wonder lady or wonder gal! 

haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

i never got why they go with gal not girl for the dirty girl box


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 20, 2014)

Memespies! The site cart is not working. Can't buy anything. Probably should be priority number 1 right now!

ETA: Oh weird it works on mobile. Boxes come to me!


----------



## had706 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think I wore my mail lady down with my constant packages from Korea as she left my registered mail Memeshop order in my mail box today! I hope she starts to leave them all so I don't have to go to the post office all the time to pick them up!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

my postman and the guy at the sorting office think i am a nutcase as I get a lot of parcels and most are foreign.....they are correct on nutcase but i prefer foreign boxes as they are cheaper


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

I won't be getting boxes until the end of November now, in some ways I'm happy because I can use up some of my stash, but I think I'm going to get some withdrawal I guess I'm going to have to live vicariously through all of you girls unboxings, I do wish memebox would do a couple of mens boxes, they would have been great for Christmas


----------



## Jane George (Oct 20, 2014)

they did two mens boxes that didn't sell that fast


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 20, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> Aussie here! Ridiculously, they don't let us. I even called them up, and the lady's response was: "Look, we can't schedule a time because they like to keep the afternoon free for pick-ups." And then when asked about the morning, it was: "Look, like I said, we can't schedule a time for you." Almost verbatim.


That's weird! I missed a parcel they delivered and called the next day to let them know that I was interstate, the guy on the line organised for delivery when I got back and we even joked about how they would never deliver on weekends because that was drinking time! haha

I know you can also pick your parcel up from them. I would call back.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

I wonder if they announced the winners for that sampling thing.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

@veritzay just wanted to let you know i just used your affiliate link to purchase the cleopatra/empress bundle  :wub:  your predictions pushed me over to purchase....... lol

and OH MY LORD! i just FINALLY got caught up from the 25 pages i missed over the weekend... *phew.. my eyes hurt.. hahaha


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 20, 2014)

Do the affiliates only make money if someone spends over $100 or $150 and gets the affiliate discount? I think I remember you guys saying that the 4 and 6 digit codes don't help you out at all.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 20, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Do the affiliates only make money if someone spends over $100 or $150 and gets the affiliate discount? I think I remember you guys saying that the 4 and 6 digit codes don't help you out at all.


When you use a link they get 5% of the sale, regardless of the amount spent.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a heads up for anyone who has been thinking of buying Skincare Elixir alone, there are currently only 12 left. I really hope it's a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> Just a heads up for anyone who has been thinking of buying Skincare Elixir alone, there are currently only 12 left. I really hope it's a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ME TOO!! I cant wait for spoilers! unfortunately my box is standard shipping so it will take FOREVER to get here...

I JUST received my yogurt box today... which makes 21 days of slowwwwww shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

I've never actually cancelled an order before, but I think that OMG and K-Style 4 have to go. I'm clinging to this series like a bad relationship and I need to make like Elsa and let it go.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've never actually cancelled an order before, but I think that OMG and K-Style 4 have to go. I'm clinging to this series like a bad relationship and I need to make like Elsa and let it go.


LOL i love this frozen reference! hahaha


----------



## Taleez (Oct 20, 2014)

Heads up to anyone who gets slow shipping from here on out, I used to work for Canada Post and mail starts to get holiday crazy come October. Doesn't always mean it gets slower, but people start shipping international Christmas presents in October so expect some slower deliveries to start happening on the regular shipping boxes. Thought I would give people a heads up in case you start noticing this.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

yep, I am thinking august all over again - when kids started going back to college and packages were being shipped.


----------



## seachange (Oct 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my postman and the guy at the sorting office think i am a nutcase as I get a lot of parcels and most are foreign.....they are correct on nutcase but i prefer foreign boxes as they are cheaper


My first few boxes were delivered at work and the receptionist always made remarks like ANOTHER PINK for you from KOREA... Now I have only express at work, simply because can't deal with DHL crazy delivery schedule here, still get the KOREA remark though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 20, 2014)

Someone "reviewed" the new colour box value set (buy 2 get 1 free) for 1 star and the review is "please bring back this deal!" (It was sold out at the time)

Then someone else (maybe the same person?) gave it 5 stars because they brought it back and they were happy about the value.

I can't handle people who abuse the product review system. I wish they could somehow code something that prevented you from reviewing a product unless you provide an order number for the item, just like blog and video reviews.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 20, 2014)

does anyone have a 20% off of 200 code they don't need that they could  send to me?  I'd be so grateful.  Thanks!!


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 20, 2014)

@@princesskelly My box is also shipping standard(snail mail) &gt;. &lt; I hope I get it before I leave for vacation in December.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 20, 2014)

Put a My Cute Wishlist 3 video review up in the Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-9

(Holy nuts this thread was flying today!  :wub: )


----------



## seachange (Oct 20, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> does anyone have a 20% off of 200 code they don't need that they could  send to me?  I'd be so grateful.  Thanks!!


  pm you mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Someone "reviewed" the new colour box value set (buy 2 get 1 free) for 1 star and the review is "please bring back this deal!" (It was sold out at the time)   Then someone else (maybe the same person?) gave it 5 stars because they brought it back and they were happy about the value.   I can't handle people who abuse the product review system. I wish they could somehow code something that prevented you from reviewing a product unless you provide an order number for the item, just like blog and video reviews.


I. Hate. This.  I hate this, I hate this, I HATE THIS!

I don't like that you can leave a review on a box that you haven't purchased, and I REALLY don't like it that you can leave a review on a box that hasn't even shipped.  THAT IS NOT A REVIEW.  It is not a 5 star box because you are 5 star excited for it.  Gah.  I could rage on this topic for a long time... (I kind of already did?? haha)


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 20, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> @@princesskelly My box is also shipping standard(snail mail) &gt;. &lt; I hope I get it before I leave for vacation in December.


yikes!! i hope so too!!!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I. Hate. This.  I hate this, I hate this, I HATE THIS!
> 
> I don't like that you can leave a review on a box that you haven't purchased, and I REALLY don't like it that you can leave a review on a box that hasn't even shipped.  THAT IS NOT A REVIEW.  *It is not a 5 star box because you are 5 star excited for it.  *Gah.  I could rage on this topic for a long time... (I kind of already did?? haha)


Ha ha ha, YES. This exactly. Very well put. Also, it is not a 1 star box if you don't like the theme or are worried about ingredients.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

It just shouldn't even be an OPTION to leave a review until the box ships.  Or whoever moderates the comments shouldn't release any to the site that were made prior to shipping date.  SOMETHING.


----------



## blinded (Oct 20, 2014)

Taleez said:


> Heads up to anyone who gets slow shipping from here on out, I used to work for Canada Post and mail starts to get holiday crazy come October. Doesn't always mean it gets slower, but people start shipping international Christmas presents in October so expect some slower deliveries to start happening on the regular shipping boxes. Thought I would give people a heads up in case you start noticing this.


Do you know approximately when the Saturday deliveries start? Is it in November?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 20, 2014)

Taleez said:


> Heads up to anyone who gets slow shipping from here on out, I used to work for Canada Post and mail starts to get holiday crazy come October. Doesn't always mean it gets slower, but people start shipping international Christmas presents in October so expect some slower deliveries to start happening on the regular shipping boxes. Thought I would give people a heads up in case you start noticing this.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> It just shouldn't even be an OPTION to leave a review until the box ships.  Or whoever moderates the comments shouldn't release any to the site that were made prior to shipping date.  SOMETHING.


and we know they moderate the reviews.  I have left reviews that aren't published there.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and we know they moderate the reviews.  I have left reviews that aren't published there.


 
Exactly.  Me too.


----------



## engawa (Oct 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckybox 10 spoilers



Spoiler



Another aloe mist and another hair treatment. Got too many of those already :S A lot of the supposed value comes from the Blithe sample packets and the $38 liner. Man that liner better be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is the Bee Tox Control Cream skincare or a CC makeup cream?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

So...who got the just gellin' and very berry boxes?  They ship out tomorrow - I cannot wait!!  I hope they are good ones


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So...who got the just gellin' and very berry boxes? They ship out tomorrow - I cannot wait!! I hope they are good ones


I did, pretty excited for them! Fingers crossed that they're good!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So...who got the just gellin' and very berry boxes?  They ship out tomorrow - I cannot wait!!  I hope they are good ones


I got Just Gellin'/Blackheads No More.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So...who got the just gellin' and very berry boxes? They ship out tomorrow - I cannot wait!! I hope they are good ones


I did, and am so excited, they were my birthday gift to myself!! Hopefully they'll arrive on Saturday or Monday!!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 20, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I did, pretty excited for them! Fingers crossed that they're good!


I hope so too! Please post spoilers when you get them! I only have the Just Gellin' so I will be waiting for it via snail mail...


----------



## jozbnt (Oct 20, 2014)

I suggested the jelly box so I'm really hoping it meets my expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

engawa said:


> Luckybox 10 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 looks so great, I ordered 11 super lucky box, not sire how to feel about that, will they top this? I really hope so as it's called the 'super' luckybox


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 20, 2014)

If there is no donkey milk in the Cleopatra box, I am going to be severely disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> 10 looks so great, I ordered 11 super lucky box, not sire how to feel about that, will they top this? I really hope so as it's called the 'super' luckybox


I agree! I have received a lot of boxes so I tend to avoid the luckyboxes just in case, but #10 actually looks full of stuff I would love and use! Super jealous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> If there is no donkey milk in the Cleopatra box, I am going to be severely disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never had donkey milk item - oooo I hope there is one in the super lucky box 11


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 20, 2014)

Memebox posted on their Instagram that their own new product is a 3 in 1 lipgloss+liptint+lipstick. The picture shows 2 colors and 3 different looks each. One is like a magenta pink and the other orange. Guess we won't be escaping those orange lippies anytime soon lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Memebox posted on their Instagram that their own new product is a 3 in 1 lipgloss+liptint+lipstick. The picture shows 2 colors and 3 different looks each. One is like a magenta pink and the other orange. Guess we won't be escaping those orange lippies anytime soon lol


this is what it looks like - I didn't swatch it - I am sending mine to Jane George!    But the color is what you see - it is very orange!


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 20, 2014)

Ugh trying to decide if I want to look at the spoilers for Luckybox #10 or wait until mine arrives via snail mail.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Memebox posted on their Instagram that their own new product is a 3 in 1 lipgloss+liptint+lipstick. The picture shows 2 colors and 3 different looks each. One is like a magenta pink and the other orange. Guess we won't be escaping those orange lippies anytime soon lol


In my opinion to make people crazy memebox needs to make tea rose, purple berry and subtle nudes lipsticks, these are so universally loved.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

I have to say, why can't they do a plum color???  Or a deep red?  Why is everything so neon?


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to say, why can't they do a plum color???  Or a deep red?  Why is everything so neon?





Mahsa said:


> In my opinion to make people crazy memebox needs to make tea rose, purple berry and subtle nudes lipsticks, these are so universally loved.


I think they are doing orange because it was in style. But that has passed onto Merlot Purple now. It could also be that a lot of young people in Korea like those colors so they might think we would like them as well.

Someone asked before about why there are so many brown cosmetics in Memeboxes lately. I can't find the post anymore but I think the reason is due to a trend in Korean for Fall/Winter 2014. The trend is soft smokey eye. Like with browns instead of black and stuff, that might be why there's been a lot brown eye makeup.

Edited for spelling error lols


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 20, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I think they are doing orange because it was in style. But that has passed onto Merlot Purple now. It could also be that a lot of young people in Korea like those colors so they might think we would like them as well.
> 
> Someone asked before about why there are so many brown cosmetics in Memeboxes lately. I can't find the post anymore but I think the reason is due to a trend in Korean for Fall/Winter 2014. They trend is soft smokey eye. Like with browns instead of black and stuff, that might be why there's been a lot brown eye makeup.


LOL yesss! The latest Memebox Korea box is a brown colorbox: http://www.memebox.com/page/7080


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

ohh, I am a fool for browns...


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 20, 2014)

I really hope Memebox doesn't go through a nude lipstick phase. I have yet to pull off any colour of nude... they all make me look like I'm fighting the flu. I haven't tried an orange yet, but I'm not expecting good results. I am definitely a pink and red girl, even/especially the bright pinks. 

I'd love some more matte lippies, and maybe slightly darker colours for the fall/winter. Oxblood reds, plums_, _etc_..._

(Memebox, you should make a Lipstick box #2) (maybe add some glosses and tints in there for variety) (just don't plagiarize the description this time)


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I really hope Memebox doesn't go through a nude lipstick phase. I have yet to pull off any colour of nude... they all make me look like I'm fighting the flu. I haven't tried an orange yet, but I'm not expecting good results. I am definitely a pink and red girl, even/especially the bright pinks.
> 
> I'd love some more matte lippies, and maybe slightly darker colours for the fall/winter. Oxblood reds, plums_, _etc_..._
> 
> (Memebox, you should make a Lipstick box #2) (maybe add some glosses and tints in there for variety) (just don't plagiarize the description this time)


I love nudes except the very pale ones, warm nudes are amazing for my skin type


----------



## biancardi (Oct 20, 2014)

nudes aren't that good on me unless they are a dark nude, which technically isn't a nude anymore for my skintone! haha

I actually love rose-browns, pink-browns lip colors.   Yes, flashback of the 1990's are coming to me...


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 20, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I really hope Memebox doesn't go through a nude lipstick phase. I have yet to pull off any colour of nude... they all make me look like I'm fighting the flu. I haven't tried an orange yet, but I'm not expecting good results. I am definitely a pink and red girl, even/especially the bright pinks.
> 
> I'd love some more matte lippies, and maybe slightly darker colours for the fall/winter. Oxblood reds, plums_, _etc_..._
> 
> (Memebox, you should make a Lipstick box #2) (maybe add some glosses and tints in there for variety) (just don't plagiarize the description this time)


You can make any lip product matte actually. Just use translucent powder. You can either use the powder right on your lips or put a tissue paper on your lips first (lightly) than dust on the translucent powder.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nudes aren't that good on me unless they are a dark nude, which technically isn't a nude anymore for my skintone! haha
> 
> I actually love rose-browns, pink-browns lip colors. Yes, flashback of the 1990's are coming to me...


The colours I love are like mac plumful, or any uk ladies know the Pierre from little mix lipstick which is an amazing purple, or nyx tea rose,

You saying rose browns reminded me of tea rose colours but fresher not so browny, more pink with a hint of mauve.

Lol memebox maybe you should have a colour survey to find the most popular colours

Edit, you can tell I love lipstick I could talk about it forever


----------



## theori3 (Oct 21, 2014)

It looks like the products from the second free sampling event have now all been removed from the store. Hmmn...


----------



## latinafeminista (Oct 21, 2014)

Luckybox #10 will be my first memebox and now that I've seen the spoilers, I am even more excited for it to get here, yay!!


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Well, as an avid reader of your blog/twitter feed I enjoy the information and try to do what I can to repay you with using your referral links. Don't let one silly comment annoy you too much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, I agree, @biancardi. Don't let it get you down. I go to different blogs for different things, sometimes I want a lot of info on something so I go to yours. I go to bits and boxes when I want a quick and fun unboxing. I appreciate having both of them there! I know I'll never be that detailed in my research, so in my blog I try to choose an item from my boxes and really review it and give a strong opinion. We all have our strengths.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Luckybox #10 will be my first memebox and now that I've seen the spoilers, I am even more excited for it to get here, yay!!


Great first box! I have 2 items which I just edited because they are spoilers and love them so much!
Edited because I put in spoilers and I don't know how to do hidden spoilers


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> That's weird! I missed a parcel they delivered and called the next day to let them know that I was interstate, the guy on the line organised for delivery when I got back and we even joked about how they would never deliver on weekends because that was drinking time! haha
> 
> I know you can also pick your parcel up from them. I would call back.


They let me choose when to redeliver. ^^ They just don't let me pick any sort of time frame.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

Well I got my MCW/OMG/K-Style bundle on Saturday, but JUST opened it. I had spoiled the MCW so I wasn't real excited about the bundle. But let me say, what a big box of disappoint! OMG is pretty decent but oh not so OMG, at all. Come on MB, pull it together! What a waste if everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

So I just emailed memebox to receive the 5 VIP memepoints that I should have received but didn't fingers crossed it gets sorted and I can buy a nice box this week


----------



## veritazy (Oct 21, 2014)

@@princesskelly gosh hey~ Thats some life events to attend. And wow DAT haul~ Officially jelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thank you!!! I should have said that early had I not been sleeping like a log.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@marjojojoleintje And welcome back, hun! I slept while you popped in. Bought tons since you were away. Except for yesterdays'. I might grab em separately with other boxes when I can afford them. What have you got, memeimperial highness?



@@Krystyn Lowe I think I have a prob. I received the OMG/MCW3 bundle and let it sit for almost a day before opening them.... Excitement died a little perhaps? :S


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

How strange, I wonder if the items from the free sampling event will show up again once they release this week's sales? The lip gloss is back but not with free shipping, and everything else no longer has free shipping... Maybe they're just trying to prevent people from being able to get things free and won't be doing the free shipping offer on those things anymore?

Speaking of this week's sales....I thought they usually did that on Monday? Things seem awfully busy in Memeworld lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> How strange, I wonder if the items from the free sampling event will show up again once they release this week's sales? The lip gloss is back but not with free shipping, and everything else no longer has free shipping... Maybe they're just trying to prevent people from being able to get things free and won't be doing the free shipping offer on those things anymore?
> 
> Speaking of this week's sales....I thought they usually did that on Monday? Things seem awfully busy in Memeworld lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think they will do free shipping in the future and maybe just that event finished.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I think they will do free shipping in the future and maybe just that event finished.


I think they may be more cautious about what they do free shipping with. 

And they only even had those items from the free sampling event available for what, 12 hours? Last time it was exactly a week, and those just ended at the same time as when the new ones vanished from the site.

Curious to see what happens when they're relisted though.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I think they will do free shipping in the future and maybe just that event finished.


I'm hoping that the items are back up tomorrow with free shipping. They never actually announced the second round of free sampling items being up for sale like they did with the first (at least I don't think they did?), so no info was given about how long the sale price and free shipping would be available. We'll just have to see what the rest of the week brings!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

I actually had a question @@cfisher where do you guys see the quantity left of each box? I am an affiliate but I just can't see anywhere where I can see how many of each box is left.

I hope that they do sometimes give nice offers like the free shipping on the lip tint, it's a nice little thing for regular memestalkers loll xx


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm hoping that the items are back up tomorrow with free shipping. They never actually announced the second round of free sampling items being up for sale like they did with the first (at least I don't think they did?), so no info was given about how long the sale price and free shipping would be available. We'll just have to see what the rest of the week brings!


I really just want to get my hands on those modeling packs if they offer them at a sale price. I don't even need free shipping, I'll buy $30 worth of those just for free shipping.  :lol:

I'm anxious to see what this week's sales are, and I also hope they put the free shipping back up. And restock everything.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I actually had a question @@cfisher where do you guys see the quantity left of each box? I am an affiliate but I just can't see anywhere where I can see how many of each box is left.
> 
> I hope that they do sometimes give nice offers like the free shipping on the lip tint, it's a nice little thing for regular memestalkers loll xx


You actually have to add it to your cart and adjust the quantity just to get an idea of how many boxes are left. We can only go up to 100 on any box now though because they got angry with us for mocking them about the CutiePieMarzia 2 box. Basically, they put several thousand up and started trying to get people to buy them by saying they were selling out quickly, when there was more than 4,000 boxes left. So once people pointed that out on Facebook and here, they stopped letting us add more than 100. 

They originally did free shipping in USA Excusives, and people grabbed tons of stuff for free/cheap. Then they stopped that but did free shipping for a weekend, and of course the same thing happened. But even after all that they did free shipping on that $5 gloss. So there's a good chance at some point they'll do a similar thing where free shipping and a coupon code gets you a free something or another. But I do think they may be more cautious in the future.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply @@cfisher xx that answered a few questions I'd had for a long time


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you so much for the reply @@cfisher xx that answered a few questions I'd had for a long time


I wondered for the longest time how people could do that as well.

It's definitely not convenient, and it is a bit silly, but it does really help when you want to know if you can take your time grabbing a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wondered for the longest time how people could do that as well.
> 
> It's definitely not convenient, and it is a bit silly, but it does really help when you want to know if you can take your time grabbing a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know I would never have guessed it in a million years lol


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Yay I'm so happy - thank you memebox xxxxxx


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

This is why I'm happy lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> This is why I'm happy lol:


CONGRATULATIONS! I actually wrote one of those silly "I'd love to try this" reviews for that and the modeling cup (Yes, I'm obsessed). Be sure to let us know if it's any good! I was wondering when people would start getting those emails.

Also, I noticed it says they'll be offering it with free shipping starting the 21st. Good news for the rest of us!


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats! That is great! Tell us how it is once you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! I actually wrote one of those silly "I'd love to try this" reviews for that and the modeling cup (Yes, I'm obsessed). Be sure to let us know if it's any good! I was wondering when people would start getting those emails.
> 
> Also, I noticed it says they'll be offering it with free shipping starting the 21st. Good news for the rest of us!


Thank you! I only entered the ones I really wanted to try, the ampule and the charcoal soap and I won the one I really really wanted, I am pretty obsessed with serums, I'll let you know when I get it and how it is.

Yes I noticed that too, happy days


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> Congrats! That is great! Tell us how it is once you get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you I sure will


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you! I only entered the ones I really wanted to try, the ampule and the charcoal soap and I won the one I really really wanted, I am pretty obsessed with serums, I'll let you know when I get it and how it is.
> 
> Yes I noticed that too, happy days


Oh gosh, I have soooo many serums and ampoules. But watch it go back on sale with free shipping and I'll end up buying it with a $5 off code. I have to say, I love the fruity ones, so it does look great.

I only wrote reviews for the things I really, really wanted as well. I sort of hate how a lot of Memefans go Memecrazy over free stuff and try to get their filthy lil paws on everything. I just don't get the mentality of "Oh, I don't want that. Wait, it's FREE? Give me all of them!" 

Here's hoping that sale goes back up quickly.  :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh gosh, I have soooo many serums and ampoules. But watch it go back on sale with free shipping and I'll end up buying it with a $5 off code. I have to say, I love the fruity ones, so it does look great.
> 
> I only wrote reviews for the things I really, really wanted as well. I sort of hate how a lot of Memefans go Memecrazy over free stuff and try to get their filthy lil paws on everything. I just don't get the mentality of "Oh, I don't want that. Wait, it's FREE? Give me all of them!"
> 
> Here's hoping that sale goes back up quickly. :wub:


I am really excepted for the free shipping event as I live most of the time in the uk and can't use the us $30 free shipping, it will be a great way to get some items I want to try


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I am really excepted for the free shipping event as I live most of the time in the uk and can't use the us $30 free shipping, it will be a great way to get some items I want to try it does say the 21st so not long now


The free shipping in USA Exclusives is automatic, I believe. But that $30 VIP code for free shipping is for the Memeshop, and can be used no matter where you live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The USA Exclusives thing is basically its own entity, so the items are all different (honestly, the prices in the USA Exclusives are not good, and there's not that much of a selection). The only time we got great deals is when they had free shipping in USA Excusives and we could use a coupon code. Ah, those were the days.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As much as I can not stand the free sampling event chaos, and the residual impact of countless people writing fake reviews for real items, that end with "So, can I try this too?" I really hope it's a regular thing, because the free shipping thing with coupon code is amazing.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The free shipping in USA Exclusives is automatic, I believe. But that $30 VIP code for free shipping is for the Memeshop, and can be used no matter where you live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The USA Exclusives thing is basically its own entity, so the items are all different (honestly, the prices in the USA Exclusives are not good, and there's not that much of a selection). The only time we got great deals is when they had free shipping in USA Excusives and we could use a coupon code. Ah, those were the days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As much as I can not stand the free sampling event chaos, and the residual impact of countless people writing fake reviews for real items, that end with "So, can I try this too?" I really hope it's a regular thing, because the free shipping thing with coupon code is amazing.


Oooh I didn't notice that - I'm going to look for my VIP email see if I can find the code, oh no looks like I might be shopping


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Oooh I didn't notice that - I'm going to look for my VIP email see if I can find the code, oh no looks like I might be shopping thanks @@cfisher


Yeah, the free shipping codes tend to be for the Memeshop. They always let you get free shipping if you type in the code "freeshipping" but you have to spend $70, and since most people only want the sale items, it's not so easy. I think we're all hoping the $30 is a regular thing! The codes are at the bottom of all VIP emails, so you should have the latest one in your trash if you're having trouble finding it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the modeling cups...It said they were $4 regular price, so the sale price would be about $2. I'm not sure they'd do free shipping on that, not even taking into consideration the coupon thing. When they switched the other items to free shipping and put the item amount so that you can purchase it, that's when the modeing cups disappeared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm hoping they show up as a sale item. I can spend $30 to get those (or just one those). Yeah, ...I have a Memeproblem.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As for the modeling cups...It said they were $4 regular price, so the sale price would be about $2. I'm not sure they'd do free shipping on that, not even taking into consideration the coupon thing. When they switched the other items to free shipping and put the item amount so that you can purchase it, that's when the modeing cups disappeared.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm hoping they show up as a sale item. I can spend $30 to get those (or just one those). Yeah, ...I have a Memeproblem. :wub: :wub: :wub:


Are the modelling cups the ones that become like rubber? What type of skin are they good for? What do they do? I'm so tempted to try them, I tried one that looked like them from the yogurt box are they the same thing?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Are the modelling cups the ones that become like rubber? What type of skin are they good for? What do they do? I'm so tempted to try them, I tried one that looked like them from the yogurt box are they the same thing?


Yes, that's them! I haven't used my yogurt box one, but yeah that's the modeling mask/pack. Was the yogurt one any good?

Modeling masks are huge in Korea, and they have different ones for different purposes. Vitamin C, Collagen, Anti Trouble, Moisturizing, Anti Aging, etc. They're supposed to moisturize, soothe and "firm" the skin. Some of it is mostly gimmick I'm sure, but I love them, and I actually do notice a difference with the ones I've used (and I tend to go into such things assuming they won't work). I actually have the full sized bag from a popular Korean brand, but I HATE having to measure it out and clean a bowl and spatula. Ever since I discovered the Mizon one use cup ones I've been obsessed. But even though the Mizon ones are only $3-$4, shipping is really high, even though they weight next to nothing.

So if I can get some of them on sale with free shipping....There will be no holding me back.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher I really liked my yogurt one, it did wonders for my skin, calming, smoothing brightening, I shared it with my mum and we had enough for our whole faces and quite thick, so I would recommend halving the powder and getting two uses out of it, or even small faces can get three uses just use a disposable cup so you don't have to wash it, just throw it away after. I loved the way it became like rubber it was so fun to use. I can't wait to see what this sale is all about


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@cfisher I really liked my yogurt one, it did wonders for my skin, calming, smoothing brightening, I shared it with my mum and we had enough for out whole faces and quite thick, so I would recommend halving the powder and getting two uses out of it, or even small faces can get three uses. I loved the way it became like rubber it was so fun to use. I can't wait to see what this sale is all about


Yeah, I've noticed a lot of the one use modeling packs are too much for one use. So thanks for the heads up, I hate trying to figure out how to use it all up on the spot, because that stuff dries so quickly! 

I'm really anxious to see what this week's sales are as well. And more importantly... what they'll do with all the free sampling items.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I've noticed a lot of the one use modeling packs are too much for one use. So thanks for the heads up, I hate trying to figure out how to use it all up on the spot, because that stuff dries so quickly!
> 
> I'm really anxious to see what this week's sales are as well. And more importantly... what they'll do with all the free sampling items.


I had it on my neck to finish it up even though I shared it lol

Me too! I can't wait


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats to @@Mahsa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope to try those modelling masks, too, I really loved the one from O&amp;T1. One of the best things I've ever had to dry imperfections and reduce pores.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Congrats to @@Mahsa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope to try those modelling masks, too, I really loved the one from O&amp;T1. One of the best things I've ever had to dry imperfections and reduce pores.


Thank you @@Paulina PS


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Mahsa I always end up putting whatever concoction it is on my neck area and such as well. I swear, I just can't seem to let myself waste anything when it comes to skincare. 

@@Paulina PS I wasn't around for the first Oil and Trouble, but I have used "trouble care" ones and they worked great. My large bag one is a vitamin C one and I swear it works wonders with clearing up breakouts and preventing any redness/discoloring. I really hope they keep adding them to boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I always end up putting whatever concoction it is on my neck area and such as well. I swear, I just can't seem to let myself waste anything when it comes to skincare.


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 21, 2014)

@veritazy I might buy that cleopatra box another time if there is one left then. I bought the Empress box for $6,99  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the pumpkin and 1st anniversary box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I wanted to buy the colorboxes but I rather spent my money on makeup at webshops and knowing really what colors I'll get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and I'll always take my chances with the Kstyle boxes 

Got the Kstyle 3 yesterday and it's amazing, best colors ever!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also the creepy cute wishlist 3 isn't that creepy only that tube with the big eyed girl is a bit too much

Next time i'll only receive the Kstyle 4 because the omg 4 &amp; cutewishlist 4.. I've seen it and it's not my thing.

I'm taking things slow now with buying. (got 120 memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) making good choices

Sorry for typos, super duper tired


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I always end up putting whatever concoction it is on my neck area and such as well. I swear, I just can't seem to let myself waste anything when it comes to skincare.
> 
> @@Paulina PS I wasn't around for the first Oil and Trouble, but I have used "trouble care" ones and they worked great. My large bag one is a vitamin C one and I swear it works wonders with clearing up breakouts and preventing any redness/discoloring. I really hope they keep adding them to boxes.


Thanks for your input - I'm not that great with vitamin C products, my skin sometimes get slightly allergic to them. But I also hope for more of modelling masks in the boxes. In fact, I'd be happy if they added most of those review contest products to our boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Well done Mahsa! It's lovely receiving something for nothing (I managed to win a large TV earlier this year and was so excited when it arrived, sure makes your day so enjoy!).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I just went to check the photo of Luckybox #10 on Instagram, and just noticed a TON of new photos on there of the Meme brand sheet mask. I know the affiliates in the US (well, some of) received their branded lip tint product, I wonder if the sent out the sheet masks to affiliates (or with one of the Memeboxes) in Korea?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well done Mahsa! It's lovely receiving something for nothing (I managed to win a large TV earlier this year and was so excited when it arrived, sure makes your day so enjoy!).


Thanks!!

That's a great win


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I also just saw that Vagabond Youth person posted photos of her box, and what I assume to be the contents. Did they release the spoilers yet?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

I just used the



Spoiler



Strobe cream, brow pen and cheek tint



From K-Style 3 and they are %*(@&amp; AMAZING products!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Aaa I won the Modeling Ettang Pack!

I know it's low value but I never won a contest, so I'm happy &lt;3

Thanks Memebox~~

@@Mahsa

Congrats ^^

That juice ampoule is indeed seem nice

I want to buy the ampoule too when it's on sale


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@rubymoon Congratulations! Can I ask you a really weird question/favor? 

In your email, did it happen to mention if they'll be selling that product? In the email @@Mahsa received it said they'd be selling it in the shop with free shipping?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Aaa I won the Modeling Ettang Pack!
> 
> I know it's low value but I never won a contest, so I'm happy &lt;3
> 
> ...


Congratulations so happy for your win


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

Cfisher,

They wrote this in my mail

Starting October 21st, we will be offering this same product at a ridiculously low price with free shipping for a limited time, so share this irresistible promotion with your friends!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> Cfisher,
> 
> They wrote this in my mail
> 
> Starting October 21st, we will be offering this same product at a ridiculously low price with free shipping for a limited time, so share this irresistible promotion with your friends!


Thank you! 

Did you win the same item, the modeling pack? 

If so.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

I won the ampoule! This will be my first ampoule! Very excited to try it out!

Congrats to the other winners as well!

Oh,i misread your question! I am so sorry!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> I won the ampoule! This will be my first ampoule! Very excited to try it out!
> 
> Congrats to the other winners as well! ^^


Wow @@cfisher I'm so excited now to see what's going to happen today!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> I won the ampoule! This will be my first ampoule! Very excited to try it out!
> 
> Congrats to the other winners as well! ^^


Ohhhh. Yeah, they had the ampoule listed with free shipping briefly then took it down, so we're still waiting for that to go back up. 

Congratulations! Your first? I hope you love it.

@@Mahsa I'm really curious too, it's taking them SO long to put up the sales, usually they start on Monday. Hoping @@rubymoon has good news about the modeling mask.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> I won the ampoule! This will be my first ampoule! Very excited to try it out!
> 
> Congrats to the other winners as well!
> 
> Oh,i misread your question! I am so sorry!


Wooooo congrats


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it should be the same for all items! It has the exact same wording like last time's free sampling event! At least I hope so!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think it should be the same for all items! It has the exact same wording like last time's free sampling event! At least I hope so!


The thing is, the modeling mask is regularly priced $4, so it would be $2 on sale. And free shipping on top of that? Plus when all the other items switched over to free shipping and put up for sale, it was removed from the site, while the others weren't removed for awhile.

So, no idea if it will be put back up or not.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Mahsa Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher

Thankss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry I'm on mobile so I have trouble posting the screen, but it is exactly the same as the one they sent to Mahsa's, except for the Item info.

To quote "Starting Oct 21st, we will be offering this same product at a ridiculously low price with free shipping for a limited time, so share this irresistible promotion with your friends!"

The email was sent 3 hours ago.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@Mahsa Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@cfisher
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!

Uh oh.

Looks like I'm going to have to stalk the page to make sure I don't miss it.

I need some sort of Meme alert system.

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

That is great news! I really want to try these! ^^


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

The shining crystal lippie is back in stock!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Well done all the winners!

Just seen a photo of the Vagabond Youth box and looks like there are only 4 products. (Photo here - http://blog.shopvagabondyouth.com/). Glad I didn't order the trio collaboration boxes now as would have been very disappointed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

OMG - I won both the Juice Ampoule &amp; the Black Soap!!   I am so happy!  I really wanted to try both and would have purchased them once they were on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> This is why I'm happy lol:


Congrats Mahsa!!  I am excited to get mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I won both the Juice Ampoule &amp; the Black Soap!!   I am so happy!  I really wanted to try both and would have purchased them once they were on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WOW! I can't believe you won both!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - I won both the Juice Ampoule &amp; the Black Soap!! I am so happy! I really wanted to try both and would have purchased them once they were on sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooo I'm so happy for you


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ...


I really want to know when the sale will go up lol it's so bad


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> Uh oh.
> 
> ...


I'm stalking too, for the ampoule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I'm stalking too, for the ampoule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have my eye on the modelling cups and black soap


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WOW! I can't believe you won both!


total shock!!   Makes up for the orange lippies I've been getting from memebox - lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I must have the modeling cups.

But I probably will get the ampoule if it's a good price...With free shipping and $5 off, how could I not?

@@Mahsa When the soap was on sale someone told me they grabbed one and it was $6, and it let them use a $5 off code. Just, saying.  :blush:  (Is it really any wonder they vanished in minutes?)

@@biancardi Just to be clear, I am genuinely happy that you won both items. But I'm really surprised they give out multiple items to the same person. I really am glad the ladies on here are dominating this giveaway.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I must have the modeling cups.
> 
> But I probably will get the ampoule if it's a good price...With free shipping and $5 off, how could I not?
> 
> @@Mahsa When the soap was on sale someone told me they grabbed one and it was $6, and it let them use a $5 off code. Just, saying. :blush: (Is it really any wonder they vanished in minutes?)


Wow I hope I get to buy the soap and the cups, the 21st is nearly over in Korea I wonder when the sale will be up


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Wow I hope I get to buy the soap and the cups, the 21st is nearly over in Korea I wonder when the sale will be up


I think it's probably being done US time. 

But it's 6:30AM here. I do hope it happens soon. Stalking Memebox is going to get awfully tedious pretty soon. 

They sure know how to get us all worked up into a frenzy, don't they?


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

It is currently 7:30 pm in Seoul! They still have some hours left! ^^


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think it's probably being done US time.
> 
> But it's 6:30AM here. I do hope it happens soon. Stalking Memebox is going to get awfully tedious pretty soon.
> 
> They sure know how to get us all worked up into a frenzy, don't they?


I know great marketing lol

Wow it's early there, it's 11.30am here


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Fae said:


> It is currently 7:30 pm in Seoul! They still have some hours left! ^^


Lol they probably work 24 hours to be able to provide worldwide service - 7.30 is late in a business day.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I know great marketing lol
> 
> Wow it's early there, it's 11.30am here


Part of me wishes they'd give timeframes for things more often.

But then there would be like 5,000 people fighting for the same thing at once. The site would crash before anyone got the chance to buy anything.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

normally about 9am pst


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> normally about 9am pst


So ages yet


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

I am still so jazzed at winning!! lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

@@biancardi grats and I win as i get your orange lippy to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> grats and I win as i get your orange lippy to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wait, you're letting people send you their orange lippies?

Where do I sign up?!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

lol @cfisher... she wants me to swatch for her so is sending it to me.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 21, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Oooohh!! Thats alot! I will skip the #4...no munnehs. I heard they will revamp it finally. Sad both #3 aren't as exciting, but they are nevetheless good products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah thinking the same as well.

@@Mahsa @@Fae Congrats ladies!! I hear a few people here and on FB won several products. This is awesomesauce!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Mahsa @@Fae Congrats ladies!! I hear a few people here and on FB won several products. This is awesomesauce!


Thank you


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, multiple people won more than one item? They must have had a lot of items to give away.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just went to check the photo of Luckybox #10 on Instagram, and just noticed a TON of new photos on there of the Meme brand sheet mask. I know the affiliates in the US (well, some of) received their branded lip tint product, I wonder if the sent out the sheet masks to affiliates (or with one of the Memeboxes) in Korea?


If I'm not mistaken, they do these flash sales where new items are offered at a crazy discount for, like, an hour. After that the product is pulled, orders are shipped, and then the real listing goes up a few weeks later--with a shipping date in the future. That's how the Pony palette worked. Some of the mask photos could be by affiliates, but I suspect most come from sales. I have the Meme-K app and it buzzes from time to time to let me know about things like this. Haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

grats all the winners... wasn't a winner and tbh I shouldn't have even entered as have so much to use.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> If I'm not mistaken, they do these flash sales where new items are offered at a crazy discount for, like, an hour. After that the product is pulled, orders are shipped, and then the real listing goes up a few weeks later--with a shipping date in the future. That's how the Pony palette worked. Some of the mask photos could be by affiliates, but I suspect most come from sales. I have the Meme-K app and it buzzes from time to time to let me know about things like this. Haha


Ohhhhhhhhh. That would make sense. Definitely a great way to get their new product out there. I sort of wish they did that here. 

So that explains how you're so up to date with all things Meme-K.  :lol:


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who won something!

My Rapunzel box is finally going to be delivered today. Too bad my packages usually show up in the morning and I'm not going to be home to sign for it. So that means I'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it. I want the molding packs and the souffle cream to go on sale either very soon, or after 1pm EST so I can get them assuming they have free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Congrats to everyone who won something!
> 
> My Rapunzel box is finally going to be delivered today. Too bad my packages usually show up in the morning and I'm not going to be home to sign for it. So that means I'll have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it. I want the molding packs and the souffle cream to go on sale either very soon, or after 1pm EST so I can get them assuming they have free shipping.


There's going to be a fight to the death (er, to the checkout) over those modeling packs, the souffle cream and the soap.  :lol:


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats to all who won!


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> There's going to be a fight to the death (er, to the checkout) over those modeling packs, the souffle cream and the soap.  :lol:


Everyone else can have the soap, just leave me souffle cream and modeling packs.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

you can take my share lol


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Everyone else can have the soap, just leave me souffle cream and modeling packs.


If the modelling packs are on the sale they are going to be like gold dust !


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Everyone else can have the soap, just leave me souffle cream and modeling packs.


Oh, I have no interest in the soap at all. Never use hard soap of any kind. But with that being $1 with a $5 code, it's definitely going to be the first thing a lot of people go for. Especially with the $24 value.

Which is good...While they're distracted we can grab the cream (and modeling packs, obviously).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> If the modelling packs are on the sale they are going to be like gold dust !


I know! I'm hoping the high value of the soap distracts some people while I go in for the kill.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Jane George Nothing that interests you, huh?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know! I'm hoping the high value of the soap distracts some people while I go in for the kill.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Jane George Nothing that interests you, huh?


Lol I just want the games to start already!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I have product overload atm

waiting for some points though so might buy then. or if a donkey milk product shouts at me.

or more boxes. have cancelled a few of my uk boxes too this month too as I have so much.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I just realized...They still have to announce the winners for the USA Exclusives stuff, I think someone on here would have mentioned winning if they had done it yet. 

Wonder how that will turn out, didn't seem like many people left reviews (or they just were not accepted).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

@cfisher  I hope they have all "flavors" of the modeling pack - I would get peppermint (shocker there), Acerola, Propolis (another surprise!) and Black Food....

btw - check your pm when you get a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


_Yogurt – Smooth skin texture, Bright skin tone, Glossy skin_

_Peppermint – Skin soothing, Skin refreshment, Skin conditioning_

_Acerola – Bright skin tone, Astringent effect, Skin elasticity_

_Centella asiatica – Recovery of skin health, Skin protection, Skin vitality_

_Propolis – Nutrition supply, Skin’s protective film, Problematic skin soothing_

_Black food – Skin elasticity, Oil and moisture balance, Nutrition supply_

_Chlorella – Complexion purification, Skin improvement, Skin soothing_

_Oatmeal – – Rich moisturization, Nutrition supply, Keratin care_

_Calendula – Sensitive skin, Skin relief, Skin moisturization_


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!

I just noticed something!

So in my account where I left the review for the modeling pack....I just saw the reviews section on my account and I noticed they JUST changed the photo for the modeling pack to show the different varieties. So even though it's not back up yet, they're updating the listing! 

@@biancardi The different varieties are the main reason I figured they would be putting that item for sale. I won't lie...I want them all.  :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@cfisher I hope they have all "flavors" of the modeling pack - I would get peppermint (shocker there), Acerola, Propolis (another surprise!) and Black Food....
> 
> btw - check your pm when you get a chance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


On my list are yogurt, acerola x 2, black food and propolis


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

grrr @@biancardi don't tempt me... naughty naughty


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners! I was lucky enough to win a black soap and I never win anything so I was shocked to see the email when I woke up!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

What is this sale hype that has you ladies all in a tizzy??


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> What is this sale hype that has you ladies all in a tizzy??


They're putting the stuff from the free sampling event on sale with free shipping. 

@@sunsign6 Congratulations! I can't believe how many items they gave away this time around.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're putting the stuff from the free sampling event on sale with free shipping.
> 
> @@sunsign6 Congratulations! I can't believe how many items they gave away this time around.


OMG.. Is this something I should stay up for or is it expected in a couple of days?


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

I feel like even without any points, using a $5 coupon code brings that ampoule down to $12 (if they use the $17 price they had up yesterday on it), making it a great deal in my mind. It was loaded with all kinds of good ingredients.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> OMG.. Is this something I should stay up for or is it expected in a couple of days?


It's something they're doing today...But we have NO idea when.

All we know is this.....That stuff is going to sell out quickly.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's something they're doing today...But we have NO idea when.
> 
> All we know is this.....That stuff is going to sell out quickly.


damn it! It's 11;10pm here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> go now memebox go now!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

So, in regards to the modeling cup....They just updated the photo again, and it's being sold in a pack of 7.

So that's how they're going to get around losing money on those, hah.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

The specials are up! Yay!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> So, in regards to the modeling cup....They just updated the photo again, and it's being sold in a pack of 7.
> 
> So that's how they're going to get around losing money on those, hah.


That's actually a great idea


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

might be tempting as a seven pack when commission comes in


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Ha we can actually add it for 0$ to the cart  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

The $0 order thing is because the listing hasn't been fully uploaded, it's not going to go through. Sort of like when you buy stuff from the free sampling. They're still working on listings.

The soap and ampoule are back up! If you search for them you can find them. I don't think Memebox knows this, however. The soap is also no longer showing as sold out, so it should work fine.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

So, why in the description do they only offer 5 types?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher can you send the link for the modelling cups, I didn't review them I don't have it xx


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The soufflé's up guys

EDIT: Oh wait, no free shipping for this one yet


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

just do a search on modeling


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> Oh thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The soufflé's up guys


Is it showing as free shipping, I just checked a moment ago and it was charging for shipping?

@@biancardi I have no idea, I think that's still leftover from the free sampling thing. It could be two of 2 types? 

@Mahsa http://us.memebox.com/modeling-take-out-cup-pack#.VEZOM_nF8kd


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't really understand how comes that the soap is cheaper than the lip gloss in the sale but that is good for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

I checked out with the modeling pack before reading the posts here, memebox will probably slap me on the wrist for that  :blush:


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

I grabbed an ampoule with a coupon code and points for $10, too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is it showing as free shipping, I just checked a moment ago and it was charging for shipping?
> 
> @@biancardi I have no idea, I think that's still leftover from the free sampling thing. It could be two of 2 types?
> 
> @Mahsa http://us.memebox.com/modeling-take-out-cup-pack#.VEZOM_nF8kd


Thanks @@cfisher and @@biancardi

Why is it $0


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Is this what it feels like to "beat the system"?  :lol:

I love that we're all buying the stuff before it's even technically put back up for sale. 

@@Mahsa They're still updating stuff, and that's the price leftover from the free sampling event. They haven't technically put it up for sale yet, it's sort of like when non VIP's search for the VIP boxes to buy them.


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks @@cfisher and @@biancardi
> 
> Why is it $0


Because they haven't updated it yet and it still shows the price it "was" when they were doing the free sampling contest.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> Because they haven't updated it yet and it still shows the price it "was" when they were doing the free sampling contest.


Will we get it if we 'buy' it?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

They need to update it soon, it looks like such a cute pack!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> They need to update it soon, it looks like such a cute pack!


I know! I have a meeting in 25 minutes...I'm so scared it will sell out and I'll miss it if they don't update it soon!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Will we get it if we 'buy' it?


No, we won't.

They JUST removed the notification about it not being shipped out if purchased, but they're still working on the listing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm worried about the same exact thing, because lots of sale items (especially these special offers) are REALLY limited in quantity, and once they're sold out they're gone.

Let's all try to avoid trying to buy one while they're free, because if we do that it's just going to sell out faster and make a mess of things. We all know Memebox won't send those packs out for free. As much as we'd love for them to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahhhh!!! I have to leave in like 5 mins. And no free shipping on the souffle?


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

By putting it in a 7 piece kit, I think that will eliminate people being able to scoop up a bunch of them for free, maybe? Once they get the $0 price fixed of course.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I have to admit...I'm a bit annoyed.

So, there was over 60 of the modeling mask packs a few minutes or so ago when I first saw that it was listed. There's now less than 20.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have to admit...I'm a bit annoyed.
> 
> So, there was over 60 of the modeling mask packs a few minutes or so ago when I first saw that it was listed. There's now less than 20.


I wish they would just fix the price


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have to admit...I'm a bit annoyed.
> 
> So, there was over 60 of the modeling mask packs a few minutes or so ago when I first saw that it was listed. There's now less than 20.


The $3.00 price that is crossed out doesn't match with a 7 piece set. It matched with a single cup so you can tell they are still working on it...I hope they get this fixed soon because I'm genuinely interested in buying it.

ETA: There is now 5 left


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I wish they would just fix the price


I know, so do I. I really want to buy one.

But people are buying them out while they're listed as free, and they won't receive them...But it messed up the listing for those of us that are interested in buying them.

They're going to sell out before they fix the price. Argh.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

its stupid to not fix the blooming price


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@sunsign6 I know, and they originally put $4 as the original price. They also changed the photo, but the listing itself still needs to be updated (still doesn't show the 7 different types). A lot of us really want the set and will gladly pay for it, and I do think the price will be good since these sales always are a lot lower. 

@@Jane George We got you hooked now too, huh?  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 21, 2014)

And they're sold out


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

And it's now sold out   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Pollysmom beat me to it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Ughhh

That sold out in minutes, and the listing wasn't even up for people to see.

Which means people definitely just kept buying them to get them for free.

...Thanks for ruining it for the rest of us, guys. You won't even get the masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

It sold out! Lol


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 21, 2014)

Memebox should cancel all the orders that went through for free and relist them, that was crazy!!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

I wonder why the soufflé isn't free shipping


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Memebox should cancel all the orders that went through for free and relist them, that was crazy!!


They won't ship them out, we know this, because it still had the little notice about not shipping the free sampling items when they're purchased for $0. The listing isn't technically up yet, we had to "dig" to find out, so no one has any leg to stand on to get them for free if they call Memebox out on it.

The issue is...For those of us that really wanted it, who knows how long it will take Memebox to fix it now.

@@Mahsa They're still editing things, so that probably won't be fixed until it's back to free shipping and put up with everything else.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered one before reading here that it was the old listing, I didn't see anything on the page that said it wouldn't ship, I just saw it on the sale page and went for it.

Edit: But I only added one to my cart! They won't be deleting a million of them from my account. Again, sorry  :blush:


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They won't ship them out, we know this, because it still had the little notice about not shipping the free sampling items when they're purchased for $0. The listing isn't technically up yet, we had to "dig" to find out, so no one has any leg to stand on to get them for free if they call Memebox out on it.
> 
> The issue is...For those of us that really wanted it, who knows how long it will take Memebox to fix it now.
> 
> @@Mahsa They're still editing things, so that probably won't be fixed until it's back to free shipping and put up with everything else.


They are all up on the main sale page ATM - the only thing is soufflé isn't free shipping and the masks are sold out


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm worried about the same exact thing, because lots of sale items (especially these special offers) are REALLY limited in quantity, and once they're sold out they're gone.
> 
> Let's all try to avoid trying to buy one while they're free, because if we do that it's just going to sell out faster and make a mess of things. We all know Memebox won't send those packs out for free. As much as we'd love for them to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 21, 2014)

I see in their shipping information they say, " If you order items under different shipping dates, they will each ship out in separate packages, but if the items are under the same order or the same shipping date, we ship them out together in a combined package. By combining packages, your package may upgrade to express shipping at no cost."

Does that happen for boxes too and is that common? I have two shipping standard on 11-26 (Superlucky 11 and Tea Tree) and two shipping standard on 11-28 (Green Food and Skincare Elixir). It would be an awfully nice surprise if they shipped express!

ETA: sorry to change the subject from the mask debacle.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> They are all up on the main sale page ATM - the only thing is soufflé isn't free shipping and the masks are sold out


Oh nooooo! That means they just updated the sales.

And now we have to wait for them to deal with canceling out all the "fake" orders of the modeling masks and put them back up for sale. We were soooo close too!


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Sorry guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered one before reading here that it was the old listing, I didn't see anything on the page that said it wouldn't ship, I just saw it on the sale page and went for it.
> 
> Edit: But I only added one to my cart! They won't be deleting a million of them from my account. Again, sorry  :blush:


Don't worry, it's not your fault. You just bought one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine that the same greedy stupid people who post fake reviews and post on FB bought like twenty of those in one batch


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Memebox should cancel all the orders that went through for free and relist them, that was crazy!!


I bet they will.  

I am pretty amused that people thought it was free.  Come on people, really?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

The listing was up, I didn't have to dig for the sale items. I clicked the link on the right hand side on the home page that said this weeks sales and that modeling clay was there for free before it sold out.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I bet they will.
> 
> I am pretty amused that people thought it was free.  Come on people, really?


Meh, buying one not understanding is one thing. (But yeah, us using coupons to get something free is one thing, but Memebox putting up something for free is another).

But we all know a bunch of people bought like 10 of them. Which would bother me enough if they were using coupons to grab all the free stuff.

But a lot of us really want to buy those packs, and it's definitely just going to be an inconvenience for us now.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Someone just mentioned that, it wasn't like that several minutes ago because I kept checking. So they are really close to finishing things, I would assume. But when we all started talking about it, they still weren't showing up as sales items.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I see in their shipping information they say, " If you order items under different shipping dates, they will each ship out in separate packages, but if the items are under the same order or the same shipping date, we ship them out together in a combined package. By combining packages, your package may upgrade to express shipping at no cost."
> 
> Does that happen for boxes too and is that common? I have two shipping standard on 11-26 (Superlucky 11 and Tea Tree) and two shipping standard on 11-28 (Green Food and Skincare Elixir). It would be an awfully nice surprise if they shipped express!
> 
> ETA: sorry to change the subject from the mask debacle.


They haven't done that in a long time.  They did that for me once with a box set - but never again.  However, on a memeshop order - if it is really heavy, I think they do DHL

I can count on one hand the time they've upgraded me for free, even though I have 5 boxes at one time shipping out the same day - and I paid 6.99 per box for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1.  meemshop order that was really heavy

2.  3 boxes from 2 different accounts - they managed to figure it out and did a DHL express (this was back in July)

3.  Recently, they waited 2 weeks before shipping out a memeshop order and they did express it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The listing was up, I didn't have to dig for the sale items. I clicked the link on the right hand side on the home page that said this weeks sales and that modeling clay was there for free.


did you really think it was free, though?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@UberClaire They used to bundle my orders and ship them express. Ever since they switched to RM though, it NEVER happens. Even boxes shipped in the same order that ship the same day, will show up separately. I think they just stopped doing that when they to RM.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They haven't done that in a long time.  They did that for me once with a box set - but never again.  However, on a memeshop order - if it is really heavy, I think they do DHL
> 
> I can count on one hand the time they've upgraded me for free, even though I have 5 boxes at one time shipping out the same day - and I paid 6.99 per box for shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I've had the exact same experiences.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you really think it was free, though?


No I didn't, I am sure it was a mistake on their part.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

i wonder if chocolate mania and global will ship together


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you really think it was free, though?


I have legitimately scored free items off sales before (not memebox though), no need for another purchase or coupons but always limited to one per person, I assumed that was what this was. I didn't take part in the free sampling event or even bother to look at it because I figured a million people would enter and I wouldn't win anything so I didn't know what the old listing looked like. I'm sure there are people that took advantage if it was noticed that the stock numbers were dropping very rapidly but in my case I guess I was just a little naive.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 21, 2014)

The one time I really want to try something again and the modelling packs are sold out . Darn blog review I was writing . I even wrote a review for the stupid things too as I was fed up reading all the fake ones .

Do have we missed out on these masks totally . I mean do I have to take the phone to make a cup of tea incase I miss it again


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I have legitimately scored free items off sales before (not memebox though), no need for another purchase or coupons but always limited to one per person, I assumed that was what this was. I didn't take part in the free sampling event or even bother to look at it because I figured a million people would enter and I wouldn't win anything so I didn't know what the old listing looked like. I'm sure there are people that took advantage if it was noticed that the stock numbers were dropping very rapidly but in my case I guess I was just a little naive.


In all honesty, my comments were in no way whatsoever directed at you. I understand not knowing that, I do.

But my issue is with the fact that I know there was a LOT of those available, and they vanished in under 10 minutes. And I happen to know that them being listed in the sales section didn't happen until just as they were about to sell out, because I kept checking that section to see if things were being added.

Since you didn't even need to have a coupon code, someone or a couple of people could have just kept checking out with them. 

If that's the case, I hope Memebox bans that person (or people) and their IP address for life.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I think the reason it really bothers me so much, is because the rest of us are just waiting for the chance to BUY them.)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog They sold out while they were still updating the page, people were buying them at "$0" when they weren't really up yet.

So we have to wait for someone in Memeworld to finish the listing and update it, then cancel those fake orders and re add the inventory.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No one has actually bought any yet, really.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog They sold out while they were still updating the page, people were buying them at "$0" when they weren't really up yet.
> 
> So we have to wait for someone in Memeworld to finish the listing and update it, then cancel those fake orders and re add the inventory.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> No one has actually bought any yet, really.


GRR i wish they would just take the website down when doing these things then its done properly, rather than stupid cock ups all the time , thats how you lose your customers for good, every time ,surely they learnt by now.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all honesty, my comments were in no way whatsoever directed at you. I understand not knowing that, I do.
> 
> But my issue is with the fact that I know there was a LOT of those available, and they vanished in under 10 minutes. And I happen to know that them being listed in the sales section didn't happen until just as they were about to sell out, because I kept checking that section to see if things were being added.
> 
> ...


I wasn't taking your posts personally but just wanted to give my input and I fully understand why people are annoyed at what happened.

Hopefully they have it all fixed soon so people can order them properly, I would have thought they would be all over it from the start, perhaps someone fell asleep at the wheel.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> GRR i wish they would just take the website down when doing these things then its done properly, rather than stupid cock ups all the time , thats how you lose your customers for good, every time ,surely they learnt by now.


I agree, it would be best if they took the site down for a little while to update the new listings so they don't run into these types of problems. Who knows when this will be fixed now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

I probably won't get any as I am too tired to wait around


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> GRR i wish they would just take the website down when doing these things then its done properly, rather than stupid cock ups all the time , thats how you lose your customers for good, every time ,surely they learnt by now.


Oh, if only. 

Argh. I just hope they fix things soon.


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you really think it was free, though?


I have gotten free stuff from other companies too. For exampleTatcha gave everyone a free gift set for anyone that entered a contest. Hence I love that company because they do give back to the community and reward customers.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> I have gotten free stuff from other companies too. For exampleTatcha gave everyone a free gift set for anyone that entered a contest. Hence I love that company because they do give back to the community and reward customers.


I just think the format tends to be very different for legitimate free things.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I really think if people have ordered loads, like 50 plus, which is possible, they need to do something as for me it seems like an obvious abuse of the system tbh


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

It so weird I would have expected the black soap to sell out too, the page just seems to be stuck


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It so weird I would have expected the black soap to sell out too, the page just seems to be stuck


Honestly, I think when someone has to put in credit card information and has to pay for something....It changes the mentality of "Free! MUST. TAKE. EVERYTHING!"

ETA: Sorry, I think I'm being too generous.

I guess it's more like....I think we need to keep in mind, it's going to take those people a lot of time to keep signing up for new accounts. Just give them a bit and they'll wipe those out as well.


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really think if people have ordered loads, like 50 plus, which is possible, they need to do something as for me it seems like an obvious abuse of the system tbh


If there are people that grab like 50 plus, those people are just greedy I think. I think if it is free stuff, people should share it. So everyone can try the product.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It so weird I would have expected the black soap to sell out too, the page just seems to be stuck


There is less than 25 left so I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> There is less than 25 left so I'm sure it will be soon.


It's been between 20-30 for ages


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> If there are people that grab like 50 plus, those people are just greedy I think. I think if it is free stuff, people should share it. So everyone can try the product.


I agree but as far as I could see on FB and even in some of the fake reviews there are just some people that are greedy and want everything. These are the same lame people that always ruin it for us at every meme event. You stretch your hand out for these people and they take the arm (does this saying also exist in english? I have no idea hahaha)


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It's been between 20-30 for ages


Oh okay, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## hflo (Oct 21, 2014)

Not fair for those of us that were waiting for it to be done right. They shouldn't honour the orders that were not done correctly.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> I agree but as far as I could see on FB and even in some of the fake reviews there are just some people that are greedy and want everything. These are the same lame people that always ruin it for us at every meme event. You stretch your hand out for these people and they take the arm (does this saying also exist in english? I have no idea hahaha)


It's you give them an inch and they take a mile


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

They won't honour them


----------



## Renata P (Oct 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> If there are people that grab like 50 plus, those people are just greedy I think. I think if it is free stuff, people should share it. So everyone can try the product.


I am very disappointed I missed masks but if it is possible to take as many free items as you wish it is also not strange people do this. Maybe they will restock masks? I hope so. Probably it should be possible to take only one free item in one order.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

it was never meant to be free though


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I am very disappointed I missed masks but if it is possible to take as many free items as you wish it is also not strange people do this. Maybe they will restock masks? I hope so. Probably it should be possible to take only one free item in one order.


The listing was not finished yet, and when people started buying them they weren't even really technically up. 

They won't be getting free masks. 

But I do wish they'd get something from Memebox. Like some sort of ban, or not so friendly warning.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I do wonder if people have done this if they are reqular buyers of memebox or just taking advantage


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Tbh I think they will honour it, it's up and not moving, all quite weird and I'm getting really tired


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> I agree but as far as I could see on FB and even in some of the fake reviews there are just some people that are greedy and want everything. These are the same lame people that always ruin it for us at every meme event. You stretch your hand out for these people and they take the arm (does this saying also exist in english? I have no idea hahaha)


I think in old english, it is "give an inch and they will take an ell". Since people do not use the word ell anymore. Now it is "give an inch and they will take a mile".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but for sure, i like your example. hehe


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

Tbh they haven't honoured overstocks/errors before and they won't now i hope


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I do wonder if people have done this if they are reqular buyers of memebox or just taking advantage


When the whole lip gloss thing happened, it was selling out pretty slowly. Until someone posted about it on Facebook on a non-Memebox page (someone sent me the link, but it's been deleted since) and people were just saying how they were going to grab tons of them and how they'd get a bunch of accounts to grab as many as they could. Basically, the person that posted it flat out told people to sign up for new accounts to be able to use the coupons repeatedly.

I was NOT happy. I bring this stuff up in this thread because we're all customers of Memebox, we deserve and earn those perks.

Posting it for random people to grab free stuff, when the availability is EXTREMELY limited with Memebox, really bothers me.

Oh, and the person of course linked Memebox through their affiliate link.

So, Memespies....Whoever has an affiliate account with over 100 free lip glosses sold through it, please ban them as an affiliate. And as a customer.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

ironic as they wont earn anything through their link if people pay nothing


----------



## Renata P (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher I didn't know there was something wrong with the listing. I must read former posts more carefully.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> I have gotten free stuff from other companies too. For exampleTatcha gave everyone a free gift set for anyone that entered a contest. Hence I love that company because they do give back to the community and reward customers.


yes, but this wasn't a contest.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ironic as they wont earn anything through their link if people pay nothing


Omg this made me laugh


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Omg this made me laugh


lol its true. you only earn commission on what people pay in cash

as an undercover agent these people would suck


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

I won a Revecen lip gloss, happy but jealous if people who won skincare.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ironic as they wont earn anything through their link if people pay nothing


I know! And I doubt those people are ever going to actually buy something through Memebox!

@@Renata P I understand, I figured that was the case. There's often times just too much to catch up on, things move quickly on here during times like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

I do hope they fix the free shipping on the pongdang cream sometime today, I'd love to try it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> I do hope they fix the free shipping on the pongdang cream sometime today, I'd love to try it.


They have a lot of editing to do.

The modeling cups need their selection listed and price fixed. The cream needs to be put at free shipping. The lip glosses need to have their colors listed for selection. 

This is going to be awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

I believe they need a better website management team and programmers. Error like this shouldn't happen because they should be tested in the test site first. Maybe a better e-mail marketing deployment team too........ since there are always errors in the e-mails...


----------



## Renata P (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They have a lot of editing to do.
> 
> The modeling cups need their selection listed and price fixed. The cream needs to be put at free shipping. The lip glosses need to have their colors listed for selection.
> 
> This is going to be awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But why do they all of this on the main page and not try it first? I am just wondering.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

I think the masks have been removed


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 21, 2014)

the masks are gone

edit Mahsa got there first


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I think the masks have been removed


I'm hoping it's while they fix things. They did just vanish.

I hope we didn't infuriate the Memegod.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> I agree but as far as I could see on FB and even in some of the fake reviews there are just some people that are greedy and want everything. These are the same lame people that always ruin it for us at every meme event. You stretch your hand out for these people and they take the arm (does this saying also exist in english? I have no idea hahaha)


Thanks for the idiom! It was what I have been meaning to say! Urgh...I wonder why they need like more than 10 lipglosses??! They must be medusa and have that many mouths. 



Jane George said:


> ironic as they wont earn anything through their link if people pay nothing


I hope people realizes this. And I got a feeling even using points/codes do alter the amount of commission received as well. 

side note;

Said this but will say it again; you will have to pay some paypal/ credit card transaction fees for evey purchases and these cannot be refunded if you cancel a box/set. Please do not be greedy and snag something without considering. If you cancel, it is on you. Of course, the amount paid and memepoints will be credited back but all codes used will not be valid twice.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher not 100% sure about that yet, but at least we know there is something out there to be won lol~ I like it when they give back. I don't know any box sub company that can top this.
> 
> @ lol I'm sure they get lots of 'inspirations' everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still, I would not put them down for their effort. October has been nicely planned!
> 
> ...


I hardly call that an effort.  Maybe to you but, not in my case. Still not sitting well with me about there *plagiarism* and lies.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

eventually they will slip up badly on copyright issues


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 21, 2014)

That sad moment when you drop your essence and it shatters all over the floor...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> That sad moment when you drop your essence and it shatters all over the floor...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> That sad moment when you drop your essence and it shatters all over the floor...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sadface...I did that with the Bulgarian Rose perfume rollerball from Girl's Night Out.  I didn't care for it when I first smelled it, but the hardwood floors in my hallway sure smelled nice for several weeks!


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> That sad moment when you drop your essence and it shatters all over the floor...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  which one did you drop?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Managed a day without buying anything (even in their sales!). Hoping for a Christmas themed box next - would love some cinnamon / nutmeg / eggnog and icy colours...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm taking my mother to lunch.

I swear, if those modeling masks are restocked and sold out while I am gone....

It doesn't look like they've even started editing things for a bit now though.


----------



## had706 (Oct 21, 2014)

Whoa I was busy at work this morning and I missed all kinds of excitement on here. If I knew I had a real chance of winning something I would have put effort into entering those sampling contests  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I guess I missed out on the sale thing. Really only wanted those modeling cups.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Someone "reviewed" the new colour box value set (buy 2 get 1 free) for 1 star and the review is "please bring back this deal!" (It was sold out at the time)
> 
> Then someone else (maybe the same person?) gave it 5 stars because they brought it back and they were happy about the value.
> 
> I can't handle people who abuse the product review system. I wish they could somehow code something that prevented you from reviewing a product unless you provide an order number for the item, just like blog and video reviews.


Totally agree.  There needs to be a flag button that says, "This is not a review!"


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

I picked up 2 of the soaps! I hope the fix the problem with the modelling masks soon! I'd love to buy a few! ^^


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Man, I was really hoping to win something but alas, I didn't. That sucks. I wrote reviews too, and a bunch for the US shop for stuff I've bought. Maybe I'll win something there. I have the worst luck!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@had706 They bought them out before the listing was fixed and put back up in the sales section (while still marked at $0). So Memebox is going to have to fix the listing, notice that, and re-add the inventory. Obviously Memebox isn't giving everyone free sets of 7 modeling packs (they switched the listing from 1 modeling pack to an assortment of 7, most likely to avoid people grabbing them for free and spending a fortune on shipping I'm sure). Then the pulled the entire listing after they "sold out." So basically...Now we're waiting for them to fix the listing and put it back up fo sale.

@@TheSilverNail We definitely should be able to report reviews for not being reviews, because it's such a common issue. I used to wonder if it was some sort of misunderstanding, but isn't the "review" concept fairly universal?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@ceredonia Did you notice how few reviews there are in the US shop? Seems like a good sign, doesn't it? I hope you win something!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!  Missed a lot while sleeping but caught up now. 

Glad I didn't order any of the collaboration boxes. Vegabond one seems to be make up heavy and I am assuming the Youtuber's will be too. 

Anyone has a good recommendation for reducing enlarged pores and large bumpy zits that are not swollen ( I have no idea what the proper term is)?? My brother had large red angry zits but we managed to calm those down with the wonder pore kit from Etude but now he still got tons of large zits that I have no idea how to get rid of. I think he has oily skin.. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated!  :luv:


----------



## had706 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks @@cfisher I'll check back and maybe I can pick them up later. Memebox is so disorganized with their sales and things like this sometimes. Seems like they just do things then react to it. Much easier if you spend a little time planning Memebox sheesh!


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 21, 2014)

@@yunii The cellbydate essence that came in my Wakeup Makeup box. I didn't even get to use half of it and I was enjoying it but oh well


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 21, 2014)

Grabbed black soap for my mum and one for my sister (who lives in another country).

This is nice ^^ hope they like it


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 21, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> @@yunii The cellbydate essence that came in my Wakeup Makeup box. I didn't even get to use half of it and I was enjoying it but oh well


Aww, sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

OK, after catching up on pages and pages here, a few random comments:

@marchmallow_kat, so sorry you dropped your essence and the bottle broke!  That almost happened to me the other day and I would've cried.

Haven't tried for anything free or general sales stuff lately.  Sounds like a madhouse.

Congrats to everyone who has won something!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To those who said they using the extra facial stuff on their necks:  GOOD FOR YOU!  I'm of the mindset -- only recently realized, unfortunately -- that we should treat our necks and hands as well as we treat our faces.  Otherwise, we'll end up at age 75 with beautiful facial skin but necks and hands that look like they belong to The Cryptkeeper.  Trust me, I'm in my mid-50s and am seeing the benefits of using sunscreen on my hands every single day for the last few years.  No spots whatsoever.  The sooner you start, the better.

Would love a Christmas box, but only if it'd arrive in time for Christmas.  I'd have jumped on the Pumpkin Pie box if it was going to arrive soon but I don't want it in late December.


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

the black soap sold out!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

If they put on a Christmas box tomorrow or Friday then it "could" in theory arrive before Christmas. I've a Ciate manor advent calendar but that would be great to open on Christmas Day as an extra treat..some real indulgence items...mmmmmm


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

i am avoiding christmas stuff as I spent way too much on advent calendars


----------



## hflo (Oct 21, 2014)

What! Had then already in my cart and waiting for the masks to go back so I could purchase all at once, wrong idea. Im still learning the sale strategies!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane - what advents did you get? Was considering the body shop one (I'm in the UK too) but with the Memeboxes, will have loads of products by New Year!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

lol i'll answer quick or i'll get pelted with snowballs... i got benefit, bodyshop and yankee candle so far... may also get youbeautydiscovery


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Would love the Liberty one but too expensive (I only work part time so can't justify that sort of price..no matter how gorgeous the box!). Bought the Next jewellery one as its got 12 items - 6 pair of earrings and 6 charm necklaces that looked cute and only cost £15. Daughter (4) getting a Disney Frozen make-up one and a Playmobil. Not sure what DH will get as he didnt want the Lego Star Wars one this year.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Wasn't impressed with the benefit one as products looked tiny! Yankee candle one looks gorgeous but have a dog and daughter so candles not a good idea. the You beauty one does look good but again, not sure I'd use all the products...the body shop one I probably could though so if memebox don't do a Christmas box this week......


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

not sure memebox are doing a christmas box tbh


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

i want to try the lioele things but is us only.... grrr


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Nothing seems to have changed on any of the sale items.

I think it's going to be awhile.


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Timing seems to be working for me today. Modelling packs are still not up for actual sale, souffle still doesn't show free shipping (wonder if it will?) and I managed to get home about 5 minutes before my package was delivered. So no waiting until tomorrow for me!

My skin is still rather angry with me for trying to use those masks last week. Don't know if the Yuzu mask or Pore You is the biggest culprit, but parts of my face has broken out in tiny whiteheads. Not at all my usual type of breakout. Good thing my new box was hair products so I'm not tempted to test anything else out.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess it's a good thing that I ordered the step by step skincare box so I will get another essence then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i'll answer quick or i'll get pelted with snowballs... i got benefit, bodyshop and yankee candle so far... may also get youbeautydiscovery


I got Liberty and Yankee candle and Lego no more this year for sure . Back to memebox chat . I see the past week a few UK girls have been hit with customs charges on RM so Europe are getting ready for xmas checks . I'm only buying bundles since RM started and this proves it . I'd rather buy all 3 for cheaper and sell the box I don't want for the price minis shipping to the girls who want in UK memebox group.

Royal mail already give me the look of why are all the parcels for you . Why are they international why do many pink parcels . Ooh what's in loot, nerd'geek boxes they sound cool . Well if they don't restock the rubber take out masks I will buy a new snack subscription box instead my money is not owned by memebox .


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh my, you guys, I did the unthinkable.

I managed to trade the terrifying doll from MCW 3.  *crowd cheers wildly* Granted, the trade also included a couple of really great items, but still.  I thought I'd have that thing until it came to life and murdered me in my sleep.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

someone else collecting them for a horror stop motion play?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it but it seems the Vagabond Box is going to include 6 items. You can see the product card's part in the photo on her instagram account and the last product seems to have a "6" number.

I'm quite curious about this collab in fact, I'll give it a close look tomorrow (I suppose that's the release date).


----------



## theori3 (Oct 21, 2014)

No soap for me again, was sold out by the time I woke up (I checked it right away, haha). I get mad at myself for missing these deals, and have to remind myself that my life can't revolve around Memebox, lol

ETA: I see it sold out at 8:50 pst, 40 minutes before I woke up... that's what I get for staying up too late!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Someone just told me they received this response when asking about the free gift with purchase thing for this whole sweepstakes thing. ...Did they change the rules?

"Thanks for reaching out to us!

All sweepstakes eligible boxes do not come with a gift, only the ones with the golden tickets.

Please let us know if you have any other questions.

Cheers,

Memebox Global Team"

ETA: The site still says free prize with every box.

I give up. I can't speak their language.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm not sure if anyone mentioned it but it seems the Vagabond Box is going to include 6 items. You can see the product card's part in the photo on her instagram account and the last product seems to have a "6" number.
> 
> I'm quite curious about this collab in fact, I'll give it a close look tomorrow (I suppose that's the release date).


it could have three cards like Dani's did, or it could include 3 of one item? (lashes maybe? multiple colours?)


----------



## theori3 (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone just told me they received this response when asking about the free gift with purchase thing for this whole sweepstakes thing. ...Did they change the rules?
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out to us!
> 
> ...


Wow... oh Memebox, you really do need to get your crap together... and hire more people who know how to write clearly...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Wow... oh Memebox, you really do need to get your crap together... and hire more people who know how to write clearly...


I am seriously SO confused at this point.

Nothing has changed on the information on the site.

I'm not sure they even know what's going on yet.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been using the overnight mask from Cooling Care (the intense ice Secret Key pack, finally, lol) and it seems to be doing wonders for my skin, particularly this weird acne patch on one cheek. I used to think my skin wasn't dry, but this is making me think maybe it is, since it seems to soak in really quickly (I've been using a good amount).

Any recommendations for a good face moisturizer? I've been using normal Neutrogena stuff but maybe that's not enough. If they update the PongDang cream I'll grab one of those, but has anyone else had good luck with other creams?


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone just told me they received this response when asking about the free gift with purchase thing for this whole sweepstakes thing. ...Did they change the rules?
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out to us!
> 
> ...


Everyone's a winner! Unless you're not!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher that's how I interpreted it, that you had a chance to win a golden ticket if you had purchased one of the boxes, not that you got one that was worth a surprise amount  (to be fair I didn't look at it that closely)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 21, 2014)

Got my halloween box today.  What a complete letdown. It just feels so empty...


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

I actually just emailed them.  I've said it before - it is illegal to run sweepstakes in the US that requires you to purchase something.  There has to be an alternate way available to enter that doesn't cost any money.  This is US law 101, memebox.  You're welcome, I won't even charge for my legal services.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@cfisher that's how I interpreted it, that you had a chance to win a golden ticket if you had purchased one of the boxes, not that you got one that was worth a surprise amount  (to be fair I didn't look at it that closely)


The email from Memebox (and I believe the website, too) says "All boxes and value sets marked as being part of the Golden Ticket Sweepstakes contains a special prize." That's pretty straight forward.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The email from Memebox (and I believe the website, too) says "All boxes and value sets marked as being part of the Golden Ticket Sweepstakes contains a special prize." That's pretty straight forward.


Yeah, It STILL says this on the site.

And then at the bottom it also says "Everyone wins something in each specialty marked box." 

After they sent out the email they changed the information on the page, but this is the current/updated information. So it's not like they even changed it on their site. They even changed some of the details, like it was originally $900 worth of boxes, and there was a few other details that were changed.

They can't really go back on it now, now that this is the information that has been sent to everyone haha.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone just told me they received this response when asking about the free gift with purchase thing for this whole sweepstakes thing. ...Did they change the rules?
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out to us!
> 
> ...


Wow.. what????? False advertisement much?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Wow.. what????? False advertisement much?


I'm assuming/hoping/trying to give them the benefit of the doubt...But someone forwarded that email to me. It's right in front of me plain as day.

I just am trying to figure out how exactly they misunderstood the question, or what they could possibly be trying to tell us. 

I mean, what on earth could they even be trying to say?


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@princesskelly gosh hey~ Thats some life events to attend. And wow DAT haul~ Officially jelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thank you!!! I should have said that early had I not been sleeping like a log.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@marjojojoleintje And welcome back, hun! I slept while you popped in. Bought tons since you were away. Except for yesterdays'. I might grab em separately with other boxes when I can afford them. What have you got, memeimperial highness?
> 
> @@Krystyn Lowe I think I have a prob. I received the OMG/MCW3 bundle and let it sit for almost a day before opening them.... Excitement died a little perhaps? :S


haha you are SO very welcome! I love your blog!! =]


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher @@theori3 thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Well.  the MUT cut-rate legal team is at it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love you guys so much lol


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm assuming/hoping/trying to give them the benefit of the doubt...But someone forwarded that email to me. It's right in front of me plain as day.
> 
> I just am trying to figure out how exactly they misunderstood the question, or what they could possibly be trying to tell us.
> 
> I mean, what on earth could they even be trying to say?


I am hoping they misunderstood the question. Perhaps someone was half asleep and not thinking when they read the question. To advertise all over that there's a prize in all boxes to boost sales and then withdraw that claim is a bit unethical... If not illegal.. 

Though the reply seems clear as day, only the winning boxes will have a gift/prize and all of the other are just normal memeboxes.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@cfisher @@theori3 thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Well.  the MUT cut-rate legal team is at it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love you guys so much lol


I was only paying close attention because once they removed ALL the original stuff and completely redid the page, I was curious as to what they were up to! 

I really am trying to figure out what else they could have meant...Which is the main reason I posted that.

But, in all fairness....How does "So all sweepstakes boxes receive a prize?" cause such grand confusion?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone just told me they received this response when asking about the free gift with purchase thing for this whole sweepstakes thing. ...Did they change the rules?
> 
> "Thanks for reaching out to us!
> 
> ...


false advertisement. Maybe someone should send them the purple image they made or the message they wrote on facebook "Everyone's a winner at Memebox. All qualifying boxes will include a prize guaranteed"


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

yunii said:


> false advertisement. Maybe someone should send them the purple image they made or the message they wrote on facebook "Everyone's a winner at Memebox. All qualifying boxes will include a prize guaranteed"


I'm hoping that whoever responded to that email just has no idea what is going on, which seems common in Memeland.

Either that or Memebox is going to have to get their hands on some items to add to those boxes...Because can you imagine what will happen if they don't follow through?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Oh my, you guys, I did the unthinkable.
> 
> I managed to trade the terrifying doll from MCW 3.  *crowd cheers wildly* Granted, the trade also included a couple of really great items, but still.  I thought I'd have that thing until it came to life and murdered me in my sleep.


Oh, I hope I am able to get rid of mine as well!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Everyone's a winner! Unless you're not!


hahaha

it is like some monty python script!


----------



## yunii (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh, I hope I am able to get rid of mine as well!!


 I will be getting my MCW3 today and I am really not looking forward to it. I really don't like those dolls... its creepy....very creeepyyyy


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone know how it's determined which laws need to be followed for contests? Do you have to abide only by the laws of the country the contest is based in, or does it also need to follow the laws of the countries the contest is open to? In Canada contests must have a way to enter that does not require a purchase and there also has to be an element of skill, it can't just be random chance. Most contests in Canada have a "skill testing question" (usually a very simple math problem) to get around this. Our contests also require a complete list of rules. No way what memebox has included as rules would count.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

This Golden Ticket thing is really confusing.  Do they mean there's a prize in each "specially marked box" in real life (i.e. in person, when you receive it; some boxes will be marked and some won't) or in each box marked for the sweepstakes on their web site, i.e., ALL Oil Therapy boxes?

I don't mean to sound condescending, but is there perhaps a language barrier somewhere?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

I just noticed the other skin factory seven seconds morning sheets in the shop! Please be in Wine &amp; Cheese!


----------



## hflo (Oct 21, 2014)

Where can I go to see the MCW3 dolls, I'm curious?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

They're already putting up new "free sampling" items before fixing the other sale stuff. Arghhhhhh. 

Oh my goodness! I wish they had put ALL versions of the 7 Seconds masks on the sale. But here's hoping the others show up in Wine and Cheese...And some of those best of boxes!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm pretty stoked for the sale page they'll building right now, things keep changing on there. Interesting that they build a live page, and dumb IMO.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

I cancelled K-Style + OMG 4 (my first cancellation ever!) and bought Superlucky 11 and First Anniversary. I thought about going for one of the golden ticket boxes, but it seems like Memebox is making a Mememess of this one and I want no part of whatever is going on (unless I already ordered the box--lookin' at you, Dirty Gal). I think that Memebox does best when they're given a huge amount of territory with which to work--or maybe my expectations are just so well managed by the vagueness that I end up happy with what I get. hahha

Is anyone else happy with the hair products we have been getting in Memeboxes? I'm pretty delighted with them, actually. The Palan essence is seriously next-level. The nice thing about hair products is that they're sealed and it's not wildly uncomfortable to give someone a nice hair essence if it doesn't work out for me (whereas a face cream without a pump just isn't going to work).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I just used the palan essence after washing hair. It rocks but on sadder news my cherry blossom treatment is gone.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're already putting up new "free sampling" items before fixing the other sale stuff. Arghhhhhh.
> 
> Oh my goodness! I wish they had put ALL versions of the 7 Seconds masks on the sale. But here's hoping the others show up in Wine and Cheese...And some of those best of boxes!


The Men's version is only different colored packaging, I think @@MissJexie brought that up once.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

The new free sampling items are rather expensive things.

I guess they're onto our "tricks."

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Krysten Lowe I didn't even notice that it was a man's version, how odd.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone know how it's determined which laws need to be followed for contests? Do you have to abide only by the laws of the country the contest is based in, or does it also need to follow the laws of the countries the contest is open to? In Canada contests must have a way to enter that does not require a purchase and there also has to be an element of skill, it can't just be random chance. Most contests in Canada have a "skill testing question" (usually a very simple math problem) to get around this. Our contests also require a complete list of rules. No way what memebox has included as rules would count.


There is a difference between contests and sweepstakes - a contest must have some sort of element of skill, like you said. A sweepstakes does not. Canada and Europe tend to do the easy math question to make it a "contest".  I assume this is because sweepstakes are not legal there, but I don't know for sure.

I would assume that they have to abide by US law, since Memebox's global headquarters, which allows them to operate in the US, is in California.  I have no idea what the laws are in Korea, but I'm guessing that they are, let's say, more lax.  If they exist.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The new free sampling items are rather expensive things.
> 
> I guess they're onto our "tricks."
> 
> ...


The wine ones aren't, just the other. I wonder if they have a manly scent...lol!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The wine ones aren't, just the other. I wonder if they have a manly scent...lol!


Hahah, I didn't look at the different types, though I did know one of them contained wine because it was mentioned a few times on here. 

I just realized that they're taking away the sale prices on the free sampling items, but keeping the free shipping. Not good.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

Oooh, I really hope that the Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser they just added to the shop will be in the Wine &amp; Cheese Box!  I really want to try that.  If it is included, I think I'll be stalking for a restock to buy a backup!

ETA...did anyone else notice how the Macqueen 3 step foam toner lotion set is a total rip-off of the Clinique 3-step skincare?!  I can't believe any company would be that obvious!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, I didn't look at the different types, though I did know one of them contained wine because it was mentioned a few times on here.
> 
> I just realized that they're taking away the sale prices on the free sampling items, but keeping the free shipping. Not good.


I saw that, I hope they're just building the page and the sale prices come back. Hope those greedy s$&amp;ts didn't ruin it this morning, no offense to ANYONE. Sarcasm. And WHERE ARE THE MODELING PACKS. I just want one or two, not fifty!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oooh, I really hope that the Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser they just added to the shop will be in the Wine &amp; Cheese Box! I really want to try that. If it is included, I think I'll be stalking for a restock to buy a backup!
> 
> ETA...did anyone else notice how the Macqueen 3 step foam toner lotion set is a total rip-off of the Clinique 3-step skincare?! I can't believe any company would be that obvious!


Yeah total ripoff! Wow, couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oooh, I really hope that the Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser they just added to the shop will be in the Wine &amp; Cheese Box!  I really want to try that.  If it is included, I think I'll be stalking for a restock to buy a backup!
> 
> ETA...did anyone else notice how the Macqueen 3 step foam toner lotion set is a total rip-off of the Clinique 3-step skincare?!  I can't believe any company would be that obvious!


I keep seeing that Milky Dress product on the sites I shop through, waiting for it to go on sale for a reasonable price, hah. I didn't even notice it has wine in it.

Here's hoping...They have been putting their items in boxes lately.

But seriously...Bounce Cheese Cream and that Ladykin product. That was all the reason I needed to grab two. ...If they put that or the 7 Seconds masks in it, it's going to be the best Memebox I've ever received. I'm SO anxious to see what that box has in store for us!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah total ripoff! Wow, couldn't believe it when I saw it.


I mean the products actually sound interesting (rose toner, honey cream), but I just can't get past the copycat packaging!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I keep seeing that Milky Dress product on the sites I shop through, waiting for it to go on sale for a reasonable price, hah. I didn't even notice it has wine in it.
> 
> Here's hoping...They have been putting their items in boxes lately.
> 
> But seriously...Bounce Cheese Cream and that Ladykin product. That was all the reason I needed to grab two. ...If they put that or the 7 Seconds masks in it, it's going to be the best Memebox I've ever received. I'm SO anxious to see what that box has in store for us!


I think I might have to go ahead and buy it regardless if it does restock.  I don't really need a 3rd bounce cheese cream, but I'm sure I can find a good home for it!  You're right, this could be a truly epic Memebox!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

Milky Dress Lady Spot Pack...oh boy. Here they go again with the lady spot!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

Uh oh, I hope the description for the Milky Dress Lady Spot One Nine Pack doesn't mean it's destined for OMG4.  Really, a mask for our lady parts...with witch hazel?!  That can't be good.  Definitely makes me say "OMG" though!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe They changed the modeling packs to a pack of 7, and we know the "free" ones won't go through. They never even finished fixing the listing before people just bought them all out (even though everyone here was saying it's not live yet and it's not a free item). I just REALLY hope they fix the listing and put it back up soon...And at a SALE price. If we missed the sale price opportunity because of those greedy little buggers...I'm going to be really...Disappointed.

@@Andi B I see packaging rip offs a lot. When I was looking at GMarket the other day I was shocked at what I saw. There was an entire brand that was based on doing replicas of the Phiilosophy 3 in 1 line. Even identical and similar scents, and some appeared to have a recipe on the front. Plus identical packaging, similar artwork styles, similar fonts, everything. They're not even sneaky about it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I hate to tell you ladies this....As much as a I LOVE a lot of products from Milky Dress...We could be in for some more unpleasant surprised.

They have a few products for our...Lady business. Plus creepy creams meant to lighten our....Um, upper and lower lady parts. 

And...I can't for the life of me understand how the Wine and Cheese box didn't sell out right away. Especially with the full sized Bounce Cheese Cream as the spoiler?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I hate to tell you ladies this....As much as a I LOVE a lot of products from Milky Dress...We could be in for some more unpleasant surprised.
> 
> They have a few products for our...Lady business. Plus creepy creams meant to lighten our....Um, upper and lower lady parts.
> 
> And...I can't for the life of me understand how the Wine and Cheese box didn't sell out right away. Especially with the full sized Bounce Cheese Cream as the spoiler?


Oh, listen to me talking like a dummy, I assumed it had sold out!  I guess I can still get a backup.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, listen to me talking like a dummy, I assumed it had sold out!  I guess I can still get a backup.


Wait, I thought it DID sell out? 

It's STILL there? I knew it was there about a week ago....But WOW.

I guess the cheese cream is an acquired taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I cancelled K-Style + OMG 4 (my first cancellation ever!) and bought Superlucky 11 and First Anniversary. I thought about going for one of the golden ticket boxes, but it seems like Memebox is making a Mememess of this one and I want no part of whatever is going on (unless I already ordered the box--lookin' at you, Dirty Gal). I think that Memebox does best when they're given a huge amount of territory with which to work--or maybe my expectations are just so well managed by the vagueness that I end up happy with what I get. hahha
> 
> Is anyone else happy with the hair products we have been getting in Memeboxes? I'm pretty delighted with them, actually. *The Palan essence is seriously next-level.* The nice thing about hair products is that they're sealed and it's not wildly uncomfortable to give someone a nice hair essence if it doesn't work out for me (whereas a face cream without a pump just isn't going to work).


best stuff for my fine, oily, straight hair.  Not greasy at all  and it gives some shape and control to my ends...

It is going into my october favorite things blog. I am glad that I only need one pump, because I cannot find that stuff ANYWHERE.

and it is 72.00


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

I LOVE the Palan essence.  I don't $60 love it, but I considered buying global 12 on a restock just for that item.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey memespies please don't give us lady part products as they have a possibility of causing irritation and allergy and although I am okay dealing with an allergy on my face or body I won't even risk it there....


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

Nooo don't even suggest it.  I have OMG4 on order!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm glad to hear about that essence, I was still wondering whether or not I should try it.

I was amused to see the actual $60 price tag on the actual bottle. I love when we get high value items that actually sell for high prices.  :wub:


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Nooo don't even suggest it.  I have OMG4 on order!!!


The description starts out with "So OMG"!  Maybe they are trying to punish us for complaining about past boxes not being OMG enough?


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 21, 2014)

Bahahahahahaha! "So OMG" so it's nothing but vag products.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I would be, omg, where is my bin?


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Andi B said:


> The description starts out with "So OMG"!  Maybe they are trying to punish us for complaining about past boxes not being OMG enough?


:lol: I am praying that this isn't the case!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@LoveSkinCare - I remember you saying you had a box which the same screwy tracking number. Have you received yours yet?
> 
> ETA: Debating if it's even worth trying to contact CS until it's been over a month.


Still no box has shown up. I wouldn't bother trying to email them. I just spent 5 emails trying to get the tracking number for my box and still didn't get the correct number. They just keep saying the carrier will update the tracking, our system had an error, blah blah. Well if I had the correct tracking number I could see the tracking!

Now I know what you all have gone through when contacting Memebox


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

Nooooo. I'd say that almost guarantees it's inclusion in the box @@Andi B


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 21, 2014)

well, from the OMG 3 failure of bringing something OMG to the table, I would actually really much like something really OMG!! this time..


----------



## Andi B (Oct 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> well, from the OMG 3 failure of bringing something OMG to the table, I would actually really much like something really OMG!! this time..


Just not something that makes you say "OMG, my lady business is on fire!"


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Bahahahahahaha! "So OMG" so it's nothing but vag products.


OMG - they should know that personal lady products do NOT go down well (no pun intended..) with customers.

people have complained about those products quite a bit.


----------



## Fae (Oct 21, 2014)

I've stayed away from the OMG boxes, cause I'm scared of what Memebox defines as OMG! ^^

I hope they would bring out more specific boxes, like synake, bee venom...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

I almost want to send an email to them and be like "please never put this item in a box."  Not that it'd do any good, but "voice of the customer" and all that...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

You all are cracking me up with this lady parts business! My coworkers are looking at me wondering what I am laughing about.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I almost want to send an email to them and be like "please never put this item in a box." Not that it'd do any good, but "voice of the customer" and all that...


I started drafting a "Dear Memebox, this is some of the historical/cultural background for why global customers don't want ladybits products in their beauty boxes" post, but I got distracted by more pleasant things. Urgh I may have to finish it.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

The lengths ladies go to look beautiful...top to toe...(and In between) LOL!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey honey...just nipping upstairs to do a bit of lady bit upkeep...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - they should know that personal lady products do NOT go down well (no pun intended..) with customers.
> 
> people have complained about those products quite a bit.


But... but (no pun intended) ... just think of what an interesting blog post that would make!  I know my readers (mostly over age 40... 50... 60) would be cracking up.  Again, no pun intended.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

This latest talk is putting me in mind of this story/joke:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/63119-worst-at-home-bikini-wax-storylol/


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

As long as there were no before and after photos or you tube reviews


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Alidolly nearly spit out my soda laughing about that thought... lolololol


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Could start a new trend..instead of Avon parties there could be Lady Bit or Vag parties where you try the products before you buy...(OK...I'll stop now...promise!)


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> This latest talk is putting me in mind of this story/joke:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/63119-worst-at-home-bikini-wax-storylol/


OH MY GOD I shouldn't have started reading that in class. DYING of internal laughter/barely suppressed giggles.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

The Milky Dress decanting cleanser is listed at $10 on sale.

This convinces me it's going to be in a box. No way, no how, would they list it for 20% the original cost unless it was in a box. ...I think?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Milky Dress decanting cleanser is listed at $10 on sale.
> 
> This convinces me it's going to be in a box. No way, no how, would they list it for 20% the original cost unless it was in a box. ...I think?


Maybe it'll be in the new Cleopatra or Empress box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Maybe it'll be in the new Cleopatra or Empress box?


We just got a spoiler for Hair and Body #4.

Guess what brand it is?  :lol:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

The pump is so cool on that product.  @cfisher.  I see it in the wine/cheese box?  Because of the Bordeaux wine mention?


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Dangit, I was looking to get that PongDang souffle cream, but it got jacked up from $9 to $22 and still doesn't have free shipping, despite being in the "Free Shipping" promo pic in the new email. Guess I won't be getting that now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> The pump is so cool on that product.  @cfisher.  I see it in the wine/cheese box?  Because of the Bordeaux wine mention?


I've wanted that product for awhile, and I'm tempted at $10...But I just KNOW if I buy it, it will end up in a box. And I REALLY do not think they' sell it THAT cheap when adding it to the store unless it was about to be released in a box. They do that a lot.

I hope it is in Wine and Cheese! This box has already become a bit of a legend, hasn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@ceredonia The problem is, they keep changing the prices back and forth. They actually put everything at full price, then put some of them back on sale. So they're STILL playing around with those listings, they're not done yet. The lip gloss doesn't even have the colors listed yet! And they still need to put it back to free shipping. 

....They must be busy trying to figure out the sweepstakes thing.


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Dangit, I was looking to get that PongDang souffle cream, but it got jacked up from $9 to $22 and still doesn't have free shipping, despite being in the "Free Shipping" promo pic in the new email. Guess I won't be getting that now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too. And I'm giving up on the modelling packs restocking too.


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

Jeez Memebox, make up your mind! And don't sent us emails if you then decide to change your promotions.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Dangit, I was looking to get that PongDang souffle cream, but it got jacked up from $9 to $22 and still doesn't have free shipping, despite being in the "Free Shipping" promo pic in the new email. Guess I won't be getting that now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is what I wanted to grab too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've wanted that product for awhile, and I'm tempted at $10...But I just KNOW if I buy it, it will end up in a box. And I REALLY do not think they' sell it THAT cheap when adding it to the store unless it was about to be released in a box. They do that a lot.
> 
> I hope it is in Wine and Cheese! This box has already become a bit of a legend, hasn't it?  /emoticons/to[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I have it open in another window and keep refreshing it, but my hopes aren't high...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I know they're still editing things because they keep changing the details like prices and the free shipping thing. And some of those listings still need details changed (or added for that matter).

I will say this though....Earlier there was a huge decrease in the number of lip glosses available. So to whoever grabbed a ton of them for free, I hope you get stuck with every single orange lippie they have available.

Good luck selling/trading those, you're going to need it!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Renata P (Oct 21, 2014)

They changed prices for free shipping offer again (but not the cream). Modeling packs are still not available but they changed their price too: 22$ and special price: 14$ (I have them on my wishlist). I suppose they will be on stock soon. And what are they going to do with former orders?

It's a crazy day today, somebody is drunk?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Renata P said:


> They changed prices for free shipping offer again (but not the cream). Modeling packs are still not available but they changed their price too: 22$ and special price: 14$ (I have them on my wishlist). I suppose they will be on stock soon. And what are they going to do with former orders?


Oh my goodness.

Pretty babies come to meeeeeeeeeee

ETA: Oh, I mean...DARN YOU! Now I'm going to be too afraid to leave my laptop for more than 3 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They put in the free sampling event that orders purchased when marked at $0 would not be completed. They of course are going to either ignore those orders and just not ship them, or just cancel them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know they're still editing things because they keep changing the details like prices and the free shipping thing. And some of those listings still need details changed (or added for that matter).
> 
> I will say this though....Earlier there was a huge decrease in the number of lip glosses available. So to whoever grabbed a ton of them for free, I hope you get stuck with every single orange lippie they have available.
> 
> Good luck selling/trading those, you're going to need it!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


lol, they are mine all mine...

only joking done none purchases anywhere but lidl today


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol, they are mine all mine...
> 
> only joking done none purchases anywhere but lidl today


Hahah

Are you in the modeling mask race now too?

I just hope they release these soon. I fear I may have to draw the line at pulling an over nighter for modeling masks.  :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

i cant buy anything until i get my commission points tbh.... hopefully soon


----------



## rubik (Oct 21, 2014)

Just been reading and I noticed that it was mentioned that uk customs are been charged on memebox, is this for all memeboxs? I hope not as I would not be able to pay the extra charge, this may mean the end of my meme journey.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh my goodness.
> 
> Pretty babies come to meeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...


Where are you seeing them? I can't find them at all! haha


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't see them either!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

They're not showing up yet.

I can only see it under reviews, but the page is still gone. But I think them adding a price means they're working on the listing.

This is taking sooooo long. What are they working on over in Memeland?!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

They finally got a call from DC about the WW likeness being used... (kidding, of course.)


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, wouldn't be worth buying the Memeboxes if RM charges import duty and the £12 letter to say you've to pay! So far I've not had any charges but will see when the next box arrives as also bought some eyeliner pencils so that would take it over the standard box price...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

The free sampling promotion is seriously the best Memeshop marketing idea ever. Short writing exercises can be used by teachers to help students overcome anxiety and feelings of inability due to race/class/gender. Having someone write even for a bit on a certain subject can change their lives incredibly (we're talking one pretty simple 20-minute writing exercise resulting in kids getting grades half a letter grade higher than the control group _three years after doing the writing_). By writing a review about how one wants to try the product, there's a potential for a surprisingly long-term psychological shift and feeling of WANT attached to it. Either someone at Memebox is a diabolical genius (who works 1 hour out of every 365 days) or this is a case of a stopped clock being right twice a day.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

I need to go to the store, yet here I sit waiting on modeling cups and pongdang cream. I need help  :lol:


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Yaaaay the cream updated back to $9, come on free shipping! Come on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> I need to go to the store, yet here I sit waiting on modeling cups and pongdang cream. I need help  :lol:


I was going to go out to grab dinner or groceries....But alas, suddenly I'm thinking that gummy frogs and Orangina is a perfectly acceptable dinner (because if I leave, they'll surely sell out while I'm away, right?)

Where's Jane. I think I need a Naughty, Naughty. 

@@ceredonia PROGRESS! ...Slowly, but surely.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was going to go out to grab dinner or groceries....But alas, suddenly I'm thinking that gummy frogs and Orangina is a perfectly acceptable dinner (because if I leave, they'll surely sell out while I'm away, right?)
> 
> Where's Jane. I think I need a Naughty, Naughty.
> 
> @@ceredonia PROGRESS! ...Slowly, but surely.


I am impatiently refreshing my screen during class.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got my debit card ready in my lap, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher naughty naughty


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher naughty naughty


Hahahah

I think pretty much all of us need one of those right now.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

@@ceredonia I thank Memebox for the fact I know my credit card number by heart.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I'm partially relieved that the other free sampling event things are more expensive items that I have no real urge to buy.

Having to go through a day of this every week would be far too exhausting.  :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

i thought i would one general one too before I am off to bed i a little while...

NAUGHTY NAUGHTY


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think I'm partially relieved that the other free sampling event things are more expensive items that I have no real urge to buy.
> 
> Having to go through a day of this every week would be far too exhausting.  :blush:


I don't even know if the cream is any good, I just need something moisturizing and it's cheap and I like the label.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, I'm kinda sad like that.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i thought i would one general one too before I am off to bed i a little while...
> 
> NAUGHTY NAUGHTY


Not letting Memebox interfere with your sleeping habits.

I think this will be my New Year's Resolution. 

@@ceredonia I mean if it's $4, how can you say no? At worst, you just use it on something other than your face. But my hand and foot creams cost more than that, so there's no real risk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> They finally got a call from DC about the WW likeness being used... (kidding, of course.)


Oh--that reminds me--I didn't actually add the images from the Wonder Woman box to my current boxes scrolly ad thing on my blog because we're liable if we post stuff like those images on our own blogs even if we didn't create it. The thing about most companies is that they have copyright takedown agents that can receive DMCA takedown requests for them to remove content quickly so that they're not liable (Memebox has a half-assed Copyright complaints section on their terms page--it doesn't indicate that they have a DMCA agent and it doesn't give an email address jfc this company istg). I don't have an agent for my site because it costs $105 to register one in the US--by not having one, my blog isn't fully protected from liability because there's no official person that can receive copyright complaints. I doubt it would happen to a Memebox affiliate, but now that my organization's lawyer explained it to me, I realized that I either need to shell out to register an agent or be careful about what I post from Memebox. In the case of my work org's site, we could be liable if a _member_ posted something that was copyrighted by someone else--so simply by hosting the content we would be screwed unless we had an agent to receive the request and get the stuff down. Long story, but the idea is: be careful (as always).


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohh!!

They finally restocked the Power10 Syn-ake essence!! Yess!!!  Haha!  My own sale and I missed the thing I secretly have been wanting for two months.  I've got it now!  *party*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ohh!!
> 
> They finally restocked the Power10 Syn-ake essence!! Yess!!!  Haha!  My own sale and I missed the thing I secretly have been wanting for two months.  I've got it now!  *party*


I wonder if they sent out notifications to those that won the USA Exclusives things yet?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

That really sucks that you/the blogger would be liable for Memebox's infraction.  They really need to get one of these DMCA people on their team, after the lipstick box copy, the princess box images, and now this?  It's just a matter of time before someone notices and takes REAL action.  The MUT memethread legal team (lol) should not be the one pointing out these errors....  They should be considered beforehand!

edit to add: I have an irrational fear the whole box will get pulled.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> That really sucks that you/the blogger would be liable for Memebox's infraction.  They really need to get one of these DMCA people on their team, after the lipstick box copy, the princess box images, and now this?  It's just a matter of time before someone notices and takes REAL action.  The MUT memethread legal team (lol) should not be the one pointing out these errors....  They should be considered beforehand!


Seriously, this is super basic stuff. I'm sure we have some licensed attorneys here at MemeMUT, but my main legal training is in 16th-century canon law regarding the children of popes. As in...nothing relevant to online business or anything in the last few hundred years! Memebox puts all of us at risk, tbh. Plus it's just embarrassing. ahhaa That's mainly what I care about--being associated with sloppiness.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@ I won't even pretend to know anything about...Well, any of the legal aspect of what you're mentioning.

But it truly baffles me that bloggers could get into legal trouble over that. I mean, logically I get what you're saying, but it's scary to think about. Especially since the affiliate bloggers for Memebox tend to be more smalltime bloggers, it's not like they're wealthy bloggers that do it for a living.

Yikes. I'm so glad I'm not a blogger.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously, this is super basic stuff. I'm sure we have some licensed attorneys here at MemeMUT, but my main legal training is in 16th-century canon law regarding the children of popes. As in...nothing relevant to online business or anything in the last few hundred years! Memebox puts all of us at risk, tbh. Plus it's just embarrassing. ahhaa That's mainly what I care about--being associated with sloppiness.


I have no law background but as a blogger I know copyright laws at least, and that they can't name a box Wonder Woman and make a reference to the trademarked character. They need somebody to be their go between cultural person for the US, as most of the infractions have been to American companies.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have no law background but as a blogger I know copyright laws at least, and that they can't name a box Wonder Woman and make a reference to the trademarked character. They need somebody to be their go between cultural person for the US, as most of the infractions have been to American companies.


^^^^THIS Ideally, that person would also explain why most Western peeps don't want tampons or ladybits things in their beauty boxes. A cultural/legal advisor. Such people must exist.


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

@ Fellow (ex-)law student then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Where are you lovely modeling packs?


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously, this is super basic stuff. I'm sure we have some licensed attorneys here at MemeMUT, but my main legal training is in 16th-century canon law regarding the children of popes. As in...nothing relevant to online business or anything in the last few hundred years! Memebox puts all of us at risk, tbh. Plus it's just embarrassing. ahhaa That's mainly what I care about--being associated with sloppiness.


It is indeed really basic.  My legal knowledge comes mainly from hours of watching The People's Court and I'm all over this stuff.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

Liv said:


> @fanserviced Fellow (ex-)law student then?


Naw, I made the terrible decision to become a prof instead. I wish I had gone to law school--it was the plan originally! Thanks to Memebox I'm remembering why not going was a good idea. I'd probably be drafting one threatening letter a day to them if I had, no matter where I ended up working. LOL

I'm going to cry I'm so happy--in the 11th hour Fatisha rescued the unloved Cutie Pie Marzia 2 box from coming to me instead of being shipped to the box's winner (I self-hosted a giveaway). If the box had come to me I would have subjected it to ancient Egyptian rituals condemning it to oblivion. It would have been one of the more fun unboxings on my otherwise dry blog, but I doubt that Admin Lizzy would ever get her collab Memebox if that had happened. LOL

I really want gel Pongdang cream. hmm I'm on a quest to try and compare every gel-type cream in kbeauty and rank them. Plus it looks cute. ahahah

I'm noticing a ton of stuff from the Meme-K site ending up in the global shop. I instagrammed a bunch of those new products, including the Milky Dress Ladyspot 19 pack (19 is significant I think because 19 is the age of majority in Korea, so anything that's deemed pornographic or inappropriate for children has a giant "19" sign on it ahahaha). I remember that it instructs one to massage into the "secret zone" for 2-3 minutes when "lovers relations become boring" to increase pheromones and create a hot/cold sensation. I'm gathering that it's basically hot/cold lube and an excuse for foreplay. Memebox--please leave that stuff to the professionals at Babeland!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Someone please catch me up on the last 370 posts. Yes 370 since I last checked this thread...what the heck were you guys talking about?! LOL


----------



## Liv (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Someone please catch me up on the last 370 posts. Yes 370 since I last checked this thread...what the heck were you guys talking about?! LOL


That was probably the modeling cups debacle   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 21, 2014)

I just got a text message from DHL (well so far actually, three identical text messages) that my Blackheads No More/Just Gellin bundle will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, just got a similar text for Gellin/Berry bundle! Yay! It'll make up for MCW etc bundle I hope!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I just got a text message from DHL (well so far actually, three identical text messages) that my Blackheads No More/Just Gellin bundle will be delivered tomorrow!


I was hoping someone would have some news about this.

Thank you! I hope this means mine will arrive tomorrow as well! 

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:

@@MissJexie You know the free sampling event? It's basically all about that. The site is a complete mess, and the free sampling items keep changing prices, going back and forth from being free shipping to not, and the modeling packs were bought out by greedy buggers trying to get free stuff before the listing was fixed and put back up (and before the price was added), and everyone is waiting for them to go back up for sale. To sum it up.


----------



## catyz (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone talked about this already, as I'm few hundred posts behind but I just got my shop items of the puresmile milk essence masks that I bought 3 weeks ago and they only gave me half of the masks that I ordered. Did anyone had this issue? I just sent them an email and picture but I have no idea how this will turn out. It was $1 for 2 masks during the sale wasn't it?

ETA: I just realized they forgot my mist too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> I'm not sure if anyone talked about this already, as I'm few hundred posts behind but I just got my shop items of the puresmile milk essence masks that I bought 3 weeks ago and they only gave me half of the masks that I ordered. Did anyone had this issue? I just sent them an email and picture but I have no idea how this will turn out. It was $1 for 2 masks during the sale wasn't it?


It said 1+1 on the listing, PLUS it said x2 in the description for the size. They eventually removed the 1+1 thing AFTER the sale, but the x2 was still there last time I checked.

I just checked, and sure enough:

"*SIZE:* 23ml x 2"


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, dang, I just realized that Memebox should do a whole historical queen series to go with Cleopatra and the empress box--name recognition minus the copyright issues. There could be a Marie Antoinette box (lol cake allusions--basically sweet shop/cafe), Elizabeth Báthory (well, she wasn't a queen, but whatever) that would basically be a blood red colorbox, and maybe Virgin Queen Elizabeth I (this is a stretch, but maybe another whitening/brightening box?). LOLOLOL--and Catherine the Great could be a whole box of ladybits treatments!!! LOLOLOL (the rumor about her and the horse is 110% patently false btw)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

catyz said:


> I'm not sure if anyone talked about this already, as I'm few hundred posts behind but I just got my shop items of the puresmile milk essence masks that I bought 3 weeks ago and they only gave me half of the masks that I ordered. Did anyone had this issue? I just sent them an email and picture but I have no idea how this will turn out. It was $1 for 2 masks during the sale wasn't it?
> 
> ETA: I just realized they forgot my mist too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I had them randomly cut my order in half (they refunded it within 20 minutes of me sending an email and uploading unboxed photos). Then they sent me a whole box of 10 masks instead of the 1 I paid for (I offered to send them back if they paid for shipping, but they just let me keep them). They're all over the place tbh, but CS does tend to sort out any issues pretty quickly now.


----------



## catyz (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It said 1+1 on the listing, PLUS it said x2 in the description for the size. They eventually removed the 1+1 thing AFTER the sale, but the x2 was still there last time I checked.
> 
> I just checked, and sure enough:
> 
> "*SIZE:* 23ml x 2"


Hey @@cfisher, yea the receipt said 1+1 on it too and now they also forgot my mist so I have no idea how it's going to be. I really want the missing items, at this point they owe me either $25.50USD or a lot of masks and a mist...


----------



## catyz (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I had them randomly cut my order in half (they refunded it within 20 minutes of me sending an email and uploading unboxed photos). Then they sent me a whole box of 10 masks instead of the 1 I paid for (I offered to send them back if they paid for shipping, but they just let me keep them). They're all over the place tbh, but CS does tend to sort out any issues pretty quickly now.


Thanks @, I really hope so. This is the biggest blunder that I have to face memebox with. The only other time was they gave me 1 wrong item but send me the correct one right away.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 21, 2014)

Memebox really do need an awesome legal team. They have some stuff on their site that's in the gray areas of copyright law and if they get sued, it could really go either way and they can lose big time. They probably won't be sued anytime soon because they are a new company and they aren't earning that much or worth that much yet. But you can bet that which ever big/medium/small companies they are 'copying' from that have good legal teams are keeping tabs on it and once Memebox gets big, it'll be like boom. 

I agree with @ do be careful what pictures to post especially if the picture is not your own. Even if you link it back to the source, it is still infringement.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Is anyone else happy with the hair products we have been getting in Memeboxes? I'm pretty delighted with them, actually. The Palan essence is seriously next-level. The nice thing about hair products is that they're sealed and it's not wildly uncomfortable to give someone a nice hair essence if it doesn't work out for me (whereas a face cream without a pump just isn't going to work).


I LOVE IT! But I have really long, thick hair almost down to my waist. So for me it's a nice opportunity to try some new stuff as opposed to paying a fortune for all the deep conditioning/treatment products I was using.


MissJexie said:


> Someone please catch me up on the last 370 posts. Yes 370 since I last checked this thread...what the heck were you guys talking about?! LOL


Modeling packs, if you can believe it. Hours of it. And some big sale that seems never to be happening. You girls have some serious dedication, I will give you that. LOL


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, dang, I just realized that Memebox should do a whole historical queen series to go with Cleopatra and the empress box--name recognition minus the copyright issues. There could be a Marie Antoinette box (lol cake allusions--basically sweet shop/cafe), Elizabeth Báthory (well, she wasn't a queen, but whatever) that would basically be a blood red colorbox, and maybe Virgin Queen Elizabeth I (this is a stretch, but maybe another whitening/brightening box?). LOLOLOL--and Catherine the Great could be a whole box of ladybits treatments!!! LOLOLOL (the rumor about her and the horse is 110% patently false btw)


I would be all over a historical queen series, and love the idea of Elizabeth Bathory!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks there's WAY too much going on lately? With the endless sales and deals all going on at once, sampling event, golden tickets, collab boxes, regular boxes 3 times a week, coming out with their new beauty product line...on top of all that, I'm an affiliate and i have to keep picking and choosing what I share with my readers because I don't want to turn into a memebox blog and nothing but Memebox, y'know?

Sheesh. I had to step way from this thread because I was so overwhelmed with memebox and I feel like they need to put the brakes on just a little.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I LOVE IT! But I have really long, thick hair almost down to my waist. So for me it's a nice opportunity to try some new stuff as opposed to paying a fortune for all the deep conditioning/treatment products I was using.
> 
> Modeling packs, if you can believe it. Hours of it. And some big sale that seems never to be happening. You girls have some serious dedication, I will give you that. LOL


You can make your own deep conditioning hair masks actually that won't cost you a fortune at all. Just add honey to your favorite conditioner, mix it and let it sit for 10 or so minutes. Apply it to your hair after you've washed it with shampoo and let sit for like 30 minutes or so, you can do longer if you want but less than 1 hour lol. Just wash it off afterwards. I do it like twice a month and it really helps. 

It does lighten your hair a bit after a couple of uses, so if you don't mind that, give it a try.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one that thinks there's WAY too much going on lately? With the endless sales and deals all going on at once, sampling event, golden tickets, collab boxes, regular boxes 3 times a week, coming out with their new beauty product line...on top of all that, I'm an affiliate and i have to keep picking and choosing what I share with my readers because I don't want to turn into a memebox blog and nothing but Memebox, y'know?
> 
> Sheesh. I had to step way from this thread because I was so overwhelmed with memebox and I feel like they need to put the brakes on just a little.


Yeah, I think it's a case where a bit of focus would help them out a bit--luckily my issues have been resolved, but why put pressure on the shop warehouse staff if right now they're batting 2 out of 3 orders incorrect in some way for me? And these potential legal issues could end up being insanely costly. There is Memefatigue at some point, really.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I think it's a case where a bit of focus would help them out a bit--luckily my issues have been resolved, but why put pressure on the shop warehouse staff if right now they're batting 2 out of 3 orders incorrect in some way for me? And these potential legal issues could end up being insanely costly. There is Memefatigue at some point, really.


I had to cancel my original Memebox giveaway order then RE-order it and put in the winners address myself.  Because I had purchased two boxes (one wine and cheese and one superluckybox), it was either ALL going to the winner or ALL coming to me.  I'm sure there was a handier way to fix it than having to cancel my order and re-order the box (and if it had been sold out I would have thrown a fit) but so far so good.  I also used an old "extra" account to make sure that it didn't screw up any of my regular orders.  Just in case.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

So the new Memebox lipgloss is going to cost $12 each without sales or discounts...

For the price of both lipglosses you could get a super awesome Sephora lip sampler with six full-size and really deluxe samples by brands that make hearts flutter.

I don't see this going well unless they're ridiculously discounted. Like, $6 each with free shipping discounted.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So the new Memebox lipgloss is going to cost $12 each without sales or discounts...
> 
> For the price of both lipglosses you could get a super awesome Sephora lip sampler with six full-size and really deluxe samples by brands that make hearts flutter.
> 
> I don't see this going well unless they're ridiculously discounted. Like, $6 each with free shipping discounted.


I'm guessing it will be ridiculously discounted and have free shipping. 

It's not a bad gloss/tint, its just the color... /sigh  Orange just isn't going to ever do it for me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So the new Memebox lipgloss is going to cost $12 each without sales or discounts...
> 
> For the price of both lipglosses you could get a super awesome Sephora lip sampler with six full-size and really deluxe samples by brands that make hearts flutter.
> 
> I don't see this going well unless they're ridiculously discounted. Like, $6 each with free shipping discounted.


I wonder what this big discount in a couple days will be. I have to agree though, if free shipping isn't a factor and it isn't on sale for a good bit off, I doubt they'll get much of a response.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm guessing it will be ridiculously discounted and have free shipping.
> 
> It's not a bad gloss/tint, its just the color... /sigh  Orange just isn't going to ever do it for me.


Honestly, between the color and the name (it includes an ethnic slur against Italian-Americans that I'd be fired for using against someone at my workplace!!!! !!) that orange needs to die. Whop coral does not exist outside of Instagram misspellings! Whip coral exists! Whop coral is a misspelling that is going to raise a lot of eyebrows! AHHH!!!! Memebox, please!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

@@MissJexie I don't know when you started reading but: fake reviews from the sampling event/reviews before box ship date rage, modeling pack madness, lots of free sampling event winners, free stuff abuser shaming, memebox hair products, strange lady bit product that might end up in OMG4, more memebox legal issues (don't link that photo from the Wonder Woman box on your blog), and now Gellin'/Berry excitement.

(How'd I do, ladies?)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@MissJexie I don't know when you started reading but: fake reviews from the sampling event/reviews before box ship date rage, modeling pack madness, lots of free sampling event winners, free stuff abuser shaming, memebox hair products, strange lady bit product that might end up in OMG4, more memebox legal issues (don't link that photo from the Wonder Woman box on your blog), and now Gellin'/Berry excitement.
> 
> (How'd I do, ladies?)


Much better than I did.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@MissJexie I don't know when you started reading but: fake reviews from the sampling event/reviews before box ship date rage, modeling pack madness, lots of free sampling event winners, free stuff abuser shaming, memebox hair products, strange lady bit product that might end up in OMG4, more memebox legal issues (don't link that photo from the Wonder Woman box on your blog), and now Gellin'/Berry excitement.
> 
> (How'd I do, ladies?)


You did great! One thing you forgot to add:

1 scary doll from MCWL3 was successfully traded, LOL


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

omg memebox just did a hashtag on their website for vagabondyouth. 

I swear, they do this on purpose - lol

AND I got my phone call from DHL!!  My gellin' berry boxes are here tomorrow!! wooty-woot-woot!

I will take pics as soon as I get them, if no one else has done so.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg memebox just did a hashtag on their website for vagabondyouth.
> 
> I swear, they do this on purpose - lol
> 
> ...


If you're getting yours tomorrow...So am I.

These better be amazing. Help ease the pain of MCW, and all.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hopefully mine will be here tomorrow as well!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

I didn't get either of those boxes but I will enjoy seeing what you guys got.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, the Free Shipping stuff is up and the PongYang cream isn't included. Oh well...


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

Something VERY STRANGE AND BAD is happening at the meme site.  I was looking at the shop, and went to click into the ON SALE area.  I think my mouse slipped and I actually clicked on the SHOP USA instead.  In any case, I am suddenly in someone else's Dashboard.

I'm not quite sure what to do...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

and still no modeling pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so sad.  I really want to purchase that kit.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and still no modeling pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so sad.  I really want to purchase that kit.


They JUST put the listing back up...So they may add the inventory now.

They also just started switching prices on things, like the 7 Seconds masks were put on sale.

So Memebox is alive!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

There's no phone number to contact them right away, is there?  I'm now really worried about my account on this site...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

mellee said:


> Something VERY STRANGE AND BAD is happening at the meme site.  I was looking at the shop, and went to click into the ON SALE area.  I think my mouse slipped and I actually clicked on the SHOP USA instead.  In any case, I am suddenly in someone else's Dashboard.   I'm not quite sure what to do...


you're logged in to someone else's account now?


----------



## ilynx (Oct 21, 2014)

The weird thing happened to me too! It was someone's account with 202 meme points or something. But there were cancelled order to the facebook lady on it, I believe. Very strange.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Ladies, the modeling cups are up!!!! ...And in stock!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They JUST put the listing back up...So they may add the inventory now.
> 
> They also just started switching prices on things, like the 7 Seconds masks were put on sale.
> 
> So Memebox is alive!



they are alive!!  I got my modeling pack - used 7 points, so it was 7 dollars!!  happy dance!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, the modeling cups are up!!!! ...And in stock!


Grabbed one, thanks!! It makes up for the cream, haha.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> you're logged in to someone else's account now?


I think it's more like the Meme social media person was logged onto his or her own meme account when they posted the link to the sale on facebook so it linked their own account too. Though I could be wrong, but who in the world would save 202 memepoints and not use it lol


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

Woohoo, got my modeling pack! I was so close to giving up.


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

I had been logged in (as me, of course) earlier - I didn't look up top to see if I still were at that point.  But when I clicked the ON SALE I suddenly was in a dashboard.  The name and address were not me, the order history, the points.  I did not click into anything from there.  I closed the browser and opened the site in a new one, and looked up at the meme points.  It was still them (I have 0 and they had quite a few).  So I logged out.  When I logged back in, I was in my own account.

I emailed Memebox.  I did not take a screen shot to show them or anything, obviously.  I have tried to retrace my steps and see if it's a bug that could be recreated - and to make sure if it could, I was not posting any steps that could tell someone how to make it happen.  It's not happening again.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> Woohoo, got my modeling pack! I was so close to giving up.


I seriously just changed into my pajamas immediately before they put the listing back up (with no stock left) and I would have given up for the night if not for that. Once I saw it back up, I figured they'd be adding stock quickly.

Thank goodness. It only took them, what? 12 hours?


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

ilynx said:


> The weird thing happened to me too! It was someone's account with 202 meme points or something. But there were cancelled order to the facebook lady on it, I believe. Very strange.


That is the number of points I saw, too.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

They're not even in the sale section yet...Oh wow.

Non-MUT users don't even stand a chance.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

OMG - there is only 33 modeling pack sets left???? How many did they put up, 50?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - there is only 33 modeling pack sets left???? How many did they put up, 50?


WHAT?!

There was about 70 when they first listed it!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I seriously just changed into my pajamas immediately before they put the listing back up (with no stock left) and I would have given up for the night if not for that. Once I saw it back up, I figured they'd be adding stock quickly.
> 
> Thank goodness. It only took them, what? 12 hours?


Yep, it's been a loooooong meme day


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - there is only 33 modeling pack sets left???? How many did they put up, 50?


Wow, that is insane!


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Got my modeling packs! So much build up. Now, do I hope they add the free shipping to the souffle cream or is that asking too much?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Got my modeling packs! So much build up. Now, do I hope they add the free shipping to the souffle cream or is that asking too much?


They are still editing listings in this very moment. So you may want to give it a little bit of time.

They still have other edits left. This is taking them soooooooo long.

I'm exhausted.  :lol:


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 21, 2014)

Anybody have any predictions of what will end up in Just Gellin? I'm pretty clueless on that one.


----------



## had706 (Oct 21, 2014)

Whew got my modeling packs! I had some points too so mine were free so that makes it extra exciting!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Anybody have any predictions of what will end up in Just Gellin? I'm pretty clueless on that one.


That's a tough one.

I'm thinking there will be one type of soothing gel. And one type of gel moisturizer. And probably some sort of jelly sleeping pack type thing. 

The rest is a toss up.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They are still editing listings in this very moment. So you may want to give it a little bit of time.
> 
> They still have other edits left. This is taking them soooooooo long.
> 
> I'm exhausted.  :lol:


Me too!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Anybody have any predictions of what will end up in Just Gellin? I'm pretty clueless on that one.


I have no idea but I'm really excited to get my hands on it!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

I am so jazzed I got the pack set.   I really wanted to try out several of their types, so I am fine with a 7-pack assortment.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

can someone post al ink to these magical modeling packs?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> can someone post al ink to these magical modeling packs?


http://us.memebox.com/modeling-take-out-cup-pack#.VEcDqmNhvw0


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

Not an affiliate link

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/new-arrivals/modeling-take-out-cup-pack#.VEcFjPnF-So


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> http://us.memebox.com/modeling-take-out-cup-pack#.VEcDqmNhvw0


Thanks doll!


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 21, 2014)

Omg you guys are freaking me out! I have to get the set too! It looks awesome, i got one from my yogurt box and the price is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Must get it!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's a tough one.
> 
> I'm thinking there will be one type of soothing gel. And one type of gel moisturizer. And probably some sort of jelly sleeping pack type thing.
> 
> The rest is a toss up.


I can see that. I'm wondering if they'll do a gel eyeliner.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 21, 2014)

Only 22 of the sets left!


----------



## had706 (Oct 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Anybody have any predictions of what will end up in Just Gellin? I'm pretty clueless on that one.


I don't know but I can't wait to see spoilers. I'll have mine tomorrow afternoon but I'm sure I won't be able to wait that long and track down some pics before that!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

ilynx said:


> The weird thing happened to me too! It was someone's account with 202 meme points or something. But there were cancelled order to the facebook lady on it, I believe. Very strange.


I sent a message on FB, as well as emailing.  This concerns me about the security of my own account on that site.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 21, 2014)

You guys are so awful.  I just frantically bought that modeling pack.  Well, I didn't pay any money for it thanks to my coupon and Memepoints but still...  Enablers! All of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Ahh fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I grabbed one of the modeling cup thingies with a $5 off coupon. $9 is pretty good. Thank you wonderful, majestic meme-fans of MUT for finding it/sharing it/enabling me forever and always &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey - fun memestory.  I just clicked on a facebook like that memebox put up to the sale stuff.  I logged in, and then changed my email because I'd been meaning to do that.  Then, when I saved, instead of my info, the page showed another girl's name (in San Francisco, it looked like it was a memebox employee). This person had 202 points, so I know it wasn't my info, so I just clicked log out.  THEN on facebook, people were commenting that that could see someone's info when they clicked the link. MY INFO.  As in my home address. 

Not. Cool.  

It looks like it was taken away pretty quick, but still!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Omg you guys are freaking me out! I have to get the set too! It looks awesome, i got one from my yogurt box and the price is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Must get it!


and don't forget - you can get TWO uses out of each cup.  Just split it in half before you use it.    So, that is 14 masks in this set


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

so, it looks like we are getting the first 5 types and based on the picture, blackfood is not one of our options.  Soo the last two will be out of  the last 3. 


*Yogurt – Smooth skin texture, Bright skin tone, Glossy skin*
*Peppermint – Skin soothing, Skin refreshment, Skin conditioning*
*Acerola – Bright skin tone, Astringent effect, Skin elasticity*
*Centella asiatica – Recovery of skin health, Skin protection, Skin vitality*
*Propolis – Nutrition supply, Skin’s protective film, Problematic skin soothing*
_Black food – Skin elasticity, Oil and moisture balance, Nutrition supply_
_Chlorella – Complexion purification, Skin improvement, Skin soothing_
_Oatmeal – – Rich moisturization, Nutrition supply, Keratin care_
_Calendula – Sensitive skin, Skin relief, Skin moisturization_


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

Do you guys do anything differently to your names on your secondary/extra accounts?  I'm asking for a friend...


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

So is everyone who is able to other people's info clicking through fb first?

@@biancardi, I really hope we get the oatmeal. 

@@tiedyedlifestyle, my friend who did it used all the same info, even pays with the same method but used a different email.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 21, 2014)

Ok you enablers, I bought the modeling cups too. I wasn't going to get them but I keep getting caught up in all the excitement. Ok, going to bed now.

And In the morning I need someone to stop me from buying any more boxes, no matter what is released! (Please be something I don't want)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Ok you enablers, I bought the modeling cups too. I wasn't going to get them but I keep getting caught up in all the excitement. Ok, going to bed now.
> 
> And In the morning I need someone to stop me from buying any more boxes, no matter what is released! (Please be something I don't want)


All I can say is thank goodness there's no new releases tonight!

@tiedyelifestyle A "Friend," eh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly, I have both. Neither have ever been an issue. Memebox even told me multiple accounts were okay quite recently.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

I almost got dragged into buying the modeling masks, but then I remembered my terrible track record with modeling masks (they end up clumpy for me somehow) and backed away before hitting pay. ahahahah Social buying is so powerful!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, I went through the FB Free Shipping Sale link.

Even worse than them seeing your shipping info, could someone get at payment info???


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Do you guys do anything differently to your names on your secondary/extra accounts?  I'm asking for a friend...


I keep all my info the same, except the email address, obviously. But it doesn't matter, so yeah, everything's all the same, address/name/etc.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 21, 2014)

Well my friend purchased the modeling packs!   Very excited.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 21, 2014)

only 8 of the sets left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I bought it for $9 too keke


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

By the way, @@raindrop, yours is NOT the name I saw.  The account I ended up in also had 202 pts, though.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 21, 2014)

@@mellee - well that's good. But no less scary.  What the heck!?  I don't have a credit card saved or anything, so it's probably fine, but I am going to expect a quick reply to the email I sent them about this.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Did anyone else get multiple invoices for their modeling cups order?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my modelling cups @@cfisher I hope you got yours and everyone else who wanted them


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> All I can say is thank goodness there's no new releases tonight!


No new releases tonight? One of the collab boxes comes out tomorrow, right? Didn't they still do a new boxes on the same day last time? I'd be okay with nothing new. All this modeling pack excitement today has worn me out.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I got my modelling cups @@cfisher I hope you got yours and everyone else who wanted them


I sure did. I was JUST About to give up too. 

I can't believe it took them so darn long!

...I just went to see if the cream had free shipping, and it looks like none of the free shipping items are in the sales section anymore.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sure did. I was JUST About to give up too.
> 
> I can't believe it took them so darn long!
> 
> ...I just went to see if the cream had free shipping, and it looks like none of the free shipping items are in the sales section anymore.


I'm keeping up hope. I'll post something ASAP if I see it change. I have it open in another window while working on my study guide, haha. Come on, put the free shipping back on there...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> No new releases tonight? One of the collab boxes comes out tomorrow, right? Didn't they still do a new boxes on the same day last time? I'd be okay with nothing new. All this modeling pack excitement today has worn me out.


I read somewhere that new boxes weren't being released tomorrow. Maybe someone was just mentioning that as a theory though?

Oh god. New boxes tonight too?!?! 

ETA: They pulled the lip gloss from the site.


----------



## ata123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Noooo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was about to check out and those modelling packs sold out on me. Hope they restck these, been really wanting to try them.


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

I still see the lip gloss with free shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I still see the lip gloss with free shipping.


Really? I refreshed the page and I'm getting the "Whoops, our bad..." message.

Strange.


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

It shows under the New Arrivals for me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> It shows under the New Arrivals for me.


I just figured it out...That's a new listing, they just switched over! They added the different colors.

....You know what this means, right? They should be fixing that cream next!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That's a new listing! They added the different colors.
> 
> ....You know what this means, right? They should be fixing that cream next!


Oooh! That would be exciting! I'm so tired of looking at the memeshop.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> Oooh! That would be exciting! I'm so tired of looking at the memeshop.


They just added the colors within the past what, 2 minutes? So they should be onto the next free sampling thing that needs fixing. Which should be the cream, I would hope.

Just glad to know there's something over there (somewhere) editing the listings. ....We're so close now....


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh man, there's so many colors of that gloss. Now I'm tempted. I wonder what white gloss would look like on lips? Hmm.


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

raindrop said:


> @@mellee - well that's good. But no less scary.  What the heck!?  I don't have a credit card saved or anything, so it's probably fine, but I am going to expect a quick reply to the email I sent them about this.


Before you even came in here, I'd emailed and sent a FB message about the account I saw.  So what - did anyone going through that link end up in the account of whomever clicked before them, if they were logged in???  I will NEVER click through a FB post from them again!

Another concern - the dashboard has a "change password" link on it.  If someone gets into your dashboard, they could probably take over your account and lock you out.  Not sure what good that would do them if you don't have a cc# saved, but still!

Yeah.  "Not cool!" is an understatement.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 21, 2014)

wait.. Did they change the image on the wonder woman box? I swear it was a face of a model instead of an actual comic drawing of Wonder Woman.. unless I was dreaming.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> wait.. Did they change the image on the wonder woman box? I swear it was a face of a model instead of an actual comic drawing of Wonder Woman.. unless I was dreaming.


It WAS the face of a model. Now having a drawing on there makes it even MORE liable for copyright issues. Wow.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

the problem with the lip glosses I don't know what colors go with what!!


----------



## mellee (Oct 21, 2014)

@@raindrop - they responded to my email that they knew about it, and were doing their best to make sure it didn't happen again.  At least they replied very quickly, so they were aware and sensitive that this deserved immediate attention.


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the problem with the lip glosses I don't know what colors go with what!!


I was using this page to compare them. Then I decided I don't need any. http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=232505167


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

ohh, I just found the colors

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=232505167

brown &amp; red brown are mine!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohh, I just found the colors
> 
> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=232505167
> 
> brown &amp; red brown are mine!


Ooooh thanks! I think I'll grab a Sandy Brown!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh, wow! They're selling for $13 on GMARKET?!?!?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

I know....at least I am getting colors I will hopefully like - lol

the brown I know I will.  The red brown looks nice too....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was using this page to compare them. Then I decided I don't need any. http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=232505167


I posted before I saw your post!!  great minds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

I know someone had asked/mentioned earlier today (I missed so many posts that I couldn't find it now) about the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets.

The Pink and Blue containers are the same products. The Blue one is "for men" but they contain the same ingredients.

The Rose Wine Masks are NOT the same kind of sheets. They are literal sheet masks that are folded up and put into a jar. There are 11 of them as opposed to the 20 'pads' that come in the morning sheet containers.

So while the Rose Wine Masks (black container) are really awesome, I've used them an enjoyed them, they aren't the same product. I am still hoping for them to be in the wine and cheese box though!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@MissJexie I can NOT thank you enough! I saw they were on sale for $18 (of course no free shipping) and nearly bought a couple of them That much for $11 sheet masks isn't so great, especially when they're in the same jar.

I'd LOVE to get them in a box. But don't think I'd purchase them.

Thanks for the warning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohh, I just found the colors
> 
> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=232505167
> 
> brown &amp; red brown are mine!


I wish they were a bit more opaque. Luckily they don't interest me enough to snag them with a coupon, otherwise I'd be scraping the bottom of my bank account at this point.

Seriously I cannot resist a good deal. Even if I barely want/need something I feel like if I can get it for over 50% off...it MUST BE MINE lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I can NOT thank you enough! I saw they were on sale for $18 (of course no free shipping) and nearly bought a couple of them That much for $11 sheet masks isn't so great, especially when they're in the same jar.
> 
> I'd LOVE to get them in a box. But don't think I'd purchase them.
> 
> Thanks for the warning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome!! I actually wasn't sure either until I got them from skinfactory and opened them up to find sheet masks! LOL I was definitely surprised. They do work wonderfully, just like the morning sheets do (seriously I love skinfactory products!) but I agree for 11 sheet masks they're not worth the price when there are so many other sheet masks that work well for much cheaper!


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 21, 2014)

AWWW! I hate waiting on my memebox it left USPS Los Angeles sorting facility yesterday 10 am but no updates as to where it is now. I am not even so far from LA for them to take this long to deliver my box to the local post office


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're welcome!! I actually wasn't sure either until I got them from skinfactory and opened them up to find sheet masks! LOL I was definitely surprised. They do work wonderfully, just like the morning sheets do (seriously I love skinfactory products!) but I agree for 11 sheet masks they're not worth the price when there are so many other sheet masks that work well for much cheaper!


Yeah, and I just really prefer switching up my sheet masks depending on what I'm in the mood for. I don't mind paying a bit more than $1 a piece, but having to use the same sheet mask for a couple of weeks or so? Pass!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...Unless they are in the Wine and Cheese box. Which I would love.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 21, 2014)

I got the modeling packs!! I was at my homeowners assn meeting and my phone was about to die, but I got them!!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 21, 2014)

Did anyone else get the vagabond youth collab box or saw the instagram pic and know the items on it? I think I figured out 3 but can't figure out the pink package one and I'm so curious lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know someone had asked/mentioned earlier today (I missed so many posts that I couldn't find it now) about the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets.
> 
> The Pink and Blue containers are the same products. The Blue one is "for men" but they contain the same ingredients.
> 
> ...


Yes, @@cfisher and I were talking about them earlier and I thought you had said that the blue Homne were the same as the pink. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yes, @@cfisher and I were talking about them earlier and I thought you had said that the blue Homne were the same as the pink. Thanks for clarifying.


I have a feeling the ones for men won't sell well.

Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll put them on clearance.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

the modeling packs are back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  they have over 80


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the modeling packs are back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  they have over 80


I know they did something like that with the lip gloss...But I figured they wouldn't restock it until today.

Gosh, someone is busy right now.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a question about the Cleomee Donkey milk body lotion from Cafe. Does anyone else smell the undercurrent of sour milk in the scent? I love the lotion but I'm having a hard time with the rank milk smell.

Also I got a pack of the modeling packs, can't believe they didn't stock more! 9 bucks after a code is awesome though!


----------



## hflo (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey ladies the Modeling Take-out Cup Pack are back in stock. Got myself a set.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have a question about the Cleomee Donkey milk body lotion from Cafe. Does anyone else smell the undercurrent of sour milk in the scent? I love the lotion but I'm having a hard time with the rank milk smell.
> 
> Also I got a pack of the modeling packs, can't believe they didn't stock more! 9 bucks after a code is awesome though!


Yeesh. I haven't tried it yet but now I'm worried about it! because I really don't want to smell like sour milk. 

Is the lotion anything special or just run-of-the-mill? I have a holy grail body lotion already so I'm wondering if it's worth it to open this one or to just give it away.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have a question about the Cleomee Donkey milk body lotion from Cafe. Does anyone else smell the undercurrent of sour milk in the scent? I love the lotion but I'm having a hard time with the rank milk smell.
> 
> Also I got a pack of the modeling packs, can't believe they didn't stock more! 9 bucks after a code is awesome though!


I didn't notice a scent....but then again, my nose sniffer doesn't always work well!


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

I think it's a good thing I had a nap this afternoon. Every time I'm about to call it quits waiting for the souffle cream, something changes in the shop. That of course gets me hoping they will add free shipping to the cream soon. At this point I think my motivation for buying the cream has changed from actually wanting it, to wanting to feel like I've accomplished something. To console myself for the wait I changed my mind and grabbed a lip gloss.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe @@MissJexie

My Cafe box was missing from the envelope, so I can't comment on that. But their donkey milk and oil mist was scented and had a REALLY peculiar scent on the skin. Perhaps it's similar to that?

@@blinded I think Memebox might not realize that it isn't marked as free shipping. I think it could have something to do with the other creams from that line currently being up in the Memeshop, perhaps?


----------



## blinded (Oct 21, 2014)

@@cfisher, I was wondering if it had something to do with the other products too. Did you ever hear back about your missing box?


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 21, 2014)

My Meme purchases are definitely slowing down, because I am running out of room. Seriously, I just bought an Alex drawer set at IKEA, and it's nearly full. I picked up Skincare Elixir and the Modeling Pack tonight, but that's the first thing I've purchased in a week (which I deserve a cookie for).

I keep debating about the Wine &amp; Cheese box. I want it, but don't think I have room for it.


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know someone had asked/mentioned earlier today (I missed so many posts that I couldn't find it now) about the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets.
> 
> The Pink and Blue containers are the same products. The Blue one is "for men" but they contain the same ingredients.
> 
> ...


What the heck! Why do they put the same How to Use info for them both?? It even says "one swipe" In the Rose wine description! Tricky tricky.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yeesh. I haven't tried it yet but now I'm worried about it! because I really don't want to smell like sour milk.
> 
> Is the lotion anything special or just run-of-the-mill? I have a holy grail body lotion already so I'm wondering if it's worth it to open this one or to just give it away.


It's not super strong, and I have a super strong sense of smell. Most people probably don't notice it. It smells like generic lotion and sour milk to me though. I like the lotion, but I like others better. It soaks in fast and my skin is really soft with zero residue. But is it $83.00 good, or 33.00 good? Nah, not in my opinion.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@cfisher, I was wondering if it had something to do with the other products too. Did you ever hear back about your missing box?


I actually JUST got an email from someone a little bit ago. And I'm still laughing about it.

It's actually sort of amusing...I explained in great depth how the package had not been sealed, how there was no sign of any seal, and how it was clear the package did not appear to be tampered with. Like two paragraphs trying to make it clear that the box was NOT sealed in properly. ..Their response?

"Sorry to hear about this! Just shoot us over a picture so we can document it and then we'll issue a refund immediately.

*That's pretty crazy that somebody would do all of that!"*


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I actually JUST got an email from someone a little bit ago. And I'm still laughing about it.
> 
> It's actually sort of amusing...I explained in great depth how the package had not been sealed, how there was no sign of any seal, and how it was clear the package did not appear to be tampered with. Like two paragraphs trying to make it clear that the box was NOT sealed in properly. ..Their response?
> 
> ...


Haha, what? Geez, pics of an empty envelope, super useful!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I think it's a good thing I had a nap this afternoon. Every time I'm about to call it quits waiting for the souffle cream, something changes in the shop. That of course gets me hoping they will add free shipping to the cream soon. At this point I think my motivation for buying the cream has changed from actually wanting it, to wanting to feel like I've accomplished something. To console myself for the wait I changed my mind and grabbed a lip gloss.


THAT'S EXACTLY HOW I FEEL. Argh. I got a lip gloss and the modeling cup pack to make myself feel better. At this point, if they throw on free shipping for the cream I'll consider it a miracle, buy it, and move on with my life. If not, oh well.

ETA I emailed them about it to see if maybe it was just missed. I mean, it's on the freakin' banner! Lol.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, what? Geez, pics of an empty envelope, super useful!


Hahah, yeah I found that amusing. Especially since it's hard for them to see the details. But you can definitely tell that no one ripped it open or cut it open, so I am grateful for that.


----------



## feedurpassion (Oct 21, 2014)

I am looking at memeshop and I think there are a lot of gel type products that could hopefully be included in just gellin box like the ettina hydrogel gold eyepatch and black twinkle secret perfume gel cream, pondang moisturizing cream


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

feedurpassion said:


> I am looking at memeshop and I think there are a lot of gel type products that could hopefully be included in just gellin box like the ettina hydrogel gold eyepatch and black twinkle secret perfume gel cream, pondang moisturizing cream


The Ettina products have been sold in the Meme-K site for awhile. They don't seem to be very popular sellers, so I think they may be trying to get rid of some inventory by trying to sell some off in the global shop.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 21, 2014)

Ohh Wishtrend has really great info about the Pongdang creams, including ingredient info! The ingredient lists are translated and they're all in COSDNA already (I just added the last of the three).


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 21, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> What the heck! Why do they put the same How to Use info for them both?? It even says "one swipe" In the Rose wine description! Tricky tricky.


Because I'm willing to bet Memebox assumed they were the same thing because they're in a similar container. They're always doing SO much at once that making a correct description of a product isn't at the top of their list, which is unfortunate and concerning.

I can't tell you how many times I've received a product and they suggest using it on your face when it's a body product. I always make sure to research stuff when I'm about to add it into my routine to make sure I'm using it correctly since Memebox tends to get it wrong enough to worry about it.

I wonder how many people have purchased the Rose Wine masks thinking they're like the sheets.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although in Memeboxes defense, Skinfactory tends to lump all 3 of them together, as the morning sheets are to be used in the morning and the rose wine masks are to be used at night. They have very similar ingredients, are packaged the same etc etc. But if you scroll down a bit on the wishtrend page, you'll see a picture of the 3 jars, a morning sheet, and a sheet mask in the background, which is the rose wine mask. http://www.wishtrend.com/skin-care/1062-skin-factory-seven-seconds-morning-night-mask-3types.html There's also direction on how to use the sheet masks etc.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ohh Wishtrend has really great info about the Pongdang creams, including ingredient info! The ingredient lists are translated and they're all in COSDNA already (I just added the last of the three).


That just makes me want it more!!! AUGH


----------



## Jane George (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my modelling pack for free as I got my points... Yay. On bad side woke at 4am


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Because I'm willing to bet Memebox assumed they were the same thing because they're in a similar container. They're always doing SO much at once that making a correct description of a product isn't at the top of their list, which is unfortunate and concerning.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've received a product and they suggest using it on your face when it's a body product. I always make sure to research stuff when I'm about to add it into my routine to make sure I'm using it correctly since Memebox tends to get it wrong enough to worry about it.
> 
> ...


Wow. That was a ton of info on those! A lot of the benefit claims were the same for all three products. Maybe you can cut them up and use them as morning sheets?? If they are in the wine and cheese box (the only box I have coming at this point) that is what I will do with them .lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 22, 2014)

Picked up the modelling pack for $3.47 CAD. Too bad I didn't write a review last weekend, I could have gotten it for free! Oh well. 5-10 mask uses for the price of a burger is fine by me. I really hope they keep doing free shipping deals.

Also hope they put some more items up for sale, that $30 shipping coupon is burning a whole in my virtual wallet. I am definitely taking suggestions on sale items you've enjoyed!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Picked up the modelling pack for $3.47 CAD. Too bad I didn't write a review last weekend, I could have gotten it for free! Oh well. 5-10 mask uses for the price of a burger is fine by me. I really hope they keep doing free shipping deals.
> 
> Also hope they put some more items up for sale, that $30 shipping coupon is burning a whole in my virtual wallet. I am definitely taking suggestions on sale items you've enjoyed!


It's actually 7-14 because it's a pack of 7


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a question for long time meme lovers, how long should I wait for the free shipping products I purchased to arrive in the uk and in my hands


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

Can be upto a month.....


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> It WAS the face of a model. Now having a drawing on there makes it even MORE liable for copyright issues. Wow.


*dies*  Don't make it worse for yourself, jeeze!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 22, 2014)

Quick little cautionary tale about the modeling packs. My daughter and I were using the Bliss spa ones at home a lot over the summer and rinsing the excess from the stir stick and container down the drain, not much was left but over time the sink became totally clogged, nothing would unclog it and I couldn't figure out the problem. Til I took the pipes apart and, well, just don't rinse any of the modeling pack down the drain. Probably self explanatory, but I didn't think twice about doing it! Durr...


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can be upto a month.....


Thank you for the heads up Jane xx I will be probably getting a lot of post at the end of November then as all of the boxes I have ordered are dispatched between 21st nov and 2nd dec, as well as my orders from today lol at least I can use up some stuff in the next 4 weeks 
On a side note I really love the vitamin stick from the moisture care box, it's so good for dry patches on my face and no break outs!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Quick little cautionary tale about the modeling packs. My daughter and I were using the Bliss spa ones at home a lot over the summer and rinsing the excess from the stir stick and container down the drain, not much was left but over time the sink became totally clogged, nothing would unclog it and I couldn't figure out the problem. Til I took the pipes apart and, well, just don't rinse any of the modeling pack down the drain. Probably self explanatory, but I didn't think twice about doing it! Durr...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

some are bunked up to express but not all. It used to be ablut 5 days on standard but has moved to about two weeks and could be longer as it is starting to mix with international holiday post now


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

My Memebox Korea app just buzzed to say that they're doing a Memepoints-for-reviews promotion (using the app only I think). Each time that thing buzzes I thank the stars we don't have one yet. Eep--we would never get away! My favorite addictive shopping thing on Korean sites is attendance check-in rewards and daily reward wheel spins. Seriously, it's basically like shopping on some sort of additional upper. qoo10 does it, too (Sua Young sells their MEIN foundation there btw) and I think it's owned by GMarket, but the international shipping charges aren't insane? Anyway, they have these GMarket-style shopping-gambling things and it's so great. I mean...so bad. heh Imagine the lucky ticket contest PLUS a daily check in leading to a reward plus a daily wheel spin. Waaa. Honestly, the spin could just be "miles" to earn for free shipping on shop items or whatever.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

The only memebox app is in korean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Which one are you talking about?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Got 3 sets of the 7 pack modelling packs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy right now!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> The only memebox app is in korean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Which one are you talking about?


Hi @@Mmnoob I'm fangirling


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Genie already got the black head on more box! SPOILER PLEASE!!!


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Hi @@Mmnoob I'm fangirling


Huh why gurl? LOL

@@Mahsa


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Huh why gurl? LOL
> 
> @@Mahsa


I love your blog, it was the first meme blog i read and it's the one I always go to lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I love your blog, it was the first meme blog i read and it's the one I always go to lol


AWW! That is the sweetest thing I heard all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  Thank you!  I'm no one famous haha, so thank you for your kind words.  What is your name?  You can private message me if you want on my facebook page, I'd love to hear what are your favorite box, your holy grail beauty products, everything!!  I love love love to hear people's thoughts.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, wasn't going to get those modelling packs but given just about everyone on this thread was clamouring for them,...yep, I've ordered. Didnt have a code that would work though so 14 dollars so they better be worth it!!! (Only joking, looks fun and can give one to my Mum to try as well)


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, wasn't going to get those modelling packs but given just about everyone on this thread was clamouring for them,...yep, I've ordered. Didnt have a code that would work though so 14 dollars so they better be worth it!!! (Only joking, looks fun and can give one to my Mum to try as well)


Haha this forum has got more influence then youtubers, i really hope that memebox recognizes that and not just stick some high profile youtubers to do promotion for them.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> AWW! That is the sweetest thing I heard all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thank you! I'm no one famous haha, so thank you for your kind words. What is your name? You can private message me if you want on my facebook page, I'd love to hear what are your favorite box, your holy grail beauty products, everything!! I love love love to hear people's thoughts.


Thanks


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thanks I'll follow you on fb, and send you a message when I do. I already follow you on Instagram my name there is mytehran xx


Cool! I look forward to talk to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Adding the photo of the actual Wonder Woman to the photo is not what we really meant, when we said to change the name of the Wonder Woman box Memebox.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Adding the photo of the actual Wonder Woman to the photo is not what we really meant, when we said to change the name of the Wonder Woman box Memebox.


LOL I really hope they don't get sued because I need memenbox in my life for entertainment.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> LOL I really hope they don't get sued because I need memenbox in my life for entertainment.


If they do, they can't say we didn't warn them lol


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> If they do, they can't say we didn't warn them lol


MEMEBOX SEE THIS MESSAGE ALREADY, DON"T USE IMAGE AND STATEMENTS AND GET YOUR BUTT SUED, PLEASE T_T.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Is My Lovely Boutique new?? Why was there no email I'm so confused

It looks like MCWL renamed with the stipulation that products will be high quality

"With a killer combo of quality brands and formulas"


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

And I just got the email..


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Is My Lovely Boutique new?? Why was there no email I'm so confused
> 
> It looks like MCWL renamed with the stipulation that products will be high quality
> 
> "With a killer combo of quality brands and formulas"


And only $2 off instead of $3. Pass.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> And only $2 off instead of $3. Pass.


It's so weird sometimes......


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

I know, I don't get how they decide on the discounts, also it's not really VIP because I found it first on the standard memebox tab


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 22, 2014)

Another MCW... No EFFING way.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Another MCW... No EFFING way.


Yes but they changed the name to trick us you see, so it will be BETTER  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 22, 2014)

so i just woke up ,grabbed the modelling pack ,finally, 

gellin,blackhead and berry hit uk so might b here when i return from work or tomorrow, 

and only 1 new box today with november shipping,

called my lovely boutique think cute packaging


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Yes but they changed the name to trick us you see, so it will be BETTER &lt;_&lt;


All cute boxes had promising description...

Cute3 was i HUGE disappointment, so no more cute boxes for me.

Especially bc cute stuff are usually pretty cheap, so i can go get what i think is cute... Not the cute3 creepshow.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

I saw the Memebox Boutique somewhere before...It was released a month earlier in Korea. I love pretty packagings so I will consider getting it! Will dig it up! Gimme one sec...

found (spoiler)

eta: 

http://image.ajunews.com/content/image/2014/09/22/20140922155620367358.jpg



Spoiler



Link to this memebox







Most likely to be similar, but maybe not 100% the same.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 22, 2014)

Im really looking forward to the vagabond unboxing, anyone knows when Will that happen? The sneak peak photo on IG looks promising, theres an etude house eye primer that i love, and the madeca cream which looks interesting too. I dont recognize the other two, but im sure ive seen the cc cream too, i just dont remember the brand


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Memebox is like a real life relationship.  I always try to tell myself, the next box will be better, I know it.  And then it isn't, but then i keep telling myself the same thing over and over again LOL.  I have a problem.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> All cute boxes had promising description...
> 
> Cute3 was i HUGE disappointment, so no more cute boxes for me.
> 
> Especially bc cute stuff are usually pretty cheap, so i can go get what i think is cute... Not the cute3 creepshow.


I didn't get cute 1 or 2 but did receive 3 and have ordered 4. From what I heard 1 was good 2 was pretty crap but passable and everyone hated 3.

For me 3 is disappointing because of the seriously low value, I can deal with creeptastic packaging but I have enough %#^&amp;ing hope girl to last a life time and if they are going to put $2-3 items in a box they best put in some high value things as well. I will use the stuff but none of the packaging is going to be kept on my dresser once it's empty. The Sunscreen looks like something a 10 year old would even hate.

I think the idea of boxes full of cute stuff is really enticing but they just aren't filling them with the right kind of stuff and if they are going to be themed (weird dolls) then it should be mentioned because it's not to everyone's taste.

I've added the new box to my cart but I likely won't buy it because my wallet says no but like with every box there is the possibility for it to go either way.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

i am so not interested but my google is playing up so can't contact the person after it on my youtube grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

lol and i cant even edit blog.. oh dear


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> The only memebox app is in korean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Which one are you talking about?


The Memebox app in Korean--same one. haha I just read/translate it very slowly, but it's quite fascinating.
Why oh why is Cute Wishlist 5 coming out as My Cute (or Lovely?) Boutique? And with a November shipping date? Two potential nightmare boxes in one month, yikes.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Memebox app in Korean--same one. haha I just read/translate it very slowly, but it's quite fascinating.
> 
> Why oh why is Cute Wishlist 5 coming out as My Cute (or Lovely?) Boutique? And with a November shipping date? Two potential nightmare boxes in one month, yikes.


Agree


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha I got my cousin's girlfriend hooked too.  Keke, one down, 7 billion to do XD


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am so not interested but my google is playing up so can't contact the person after it on my youtube grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> lol and i cant even edit blog.. oh dear


Mine is acting up too.



fanserviced said:


> Why oh why is Cute Wishlist 5 coming out as My Cute (or Lovely?) Boutique? And with a November shipping date? Two potential nightmare boxes in one month, yikes.


Even worse if one is great and the other is terrible. People will feel so betrayed.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

good. at least it isn't just me. I thought I was gonna have to NAUGHTY NAUGHTY myself


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Even worse if one is great and the other is terrible. People will feel so betrayed.


This is so true


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Boutique will be a totally different idea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think pretty, twinkling, cute vintage, Antoinette-styled items. I hope I'm not wrong on this one. The Korean version is kinda swaying me.. *trembly hands* I will wait for abit to see if it will be made into a value set since it is selling pretty slowly now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Found an unboxing too. I don't want to change anyone's perspective on the box, but I just feel like this is a great unboxing to share lol~


----------



## theori3 (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Memebox app in Korean--same one. haha I just read/translate it very slowly, but it's quite fascinating.
> 
> Why oh why is Cute Wishlist 5 coming out as My Cute (or Lovely?) Boutique? And with a November shipping date? Two potential nightmare boxes in one month, yikes.


I'm wondering if it's not actually MCW 5 (although it is being released at the right time). All of the MCW boxes were Superboxes, and this is just a "Special" box. If it is MCW 5, maybe they're releasing it so people can get it in time for the holidays.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

@@veritazy full of british and european brands lol

we also have petit treasures that is a play on Cutewishlist too

and yay comments are back


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@veritazy full of british and european brands lol
> 
> we also have petit treasures that is a play on Cutewishlist too
> 
> and yay comments are back


I realized! There are also several other boxes which are spin offs (Empress vs Oriental). I kinda forgotten about the petit one but that is sure to be packed with cutesy stuff! Bought one but not for myself, you see. 

Which comments?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



theori3 said:


> I'm wondering if it's not actually MCW 5 (although it is being released at the right time). All of the MCW boxes were Superboxes, and this is just a "Special" box. If it is MCW 5, maybe they're releasing it so people can get it in time for the holidays.


Earlier shipping is another selling point for me! I like to receive it by Dec (given 2 weeks shipping time by standard). Hopefully it will snow by then and be all Christmassy when I get to open up my memeboxes. Gah~ Excited!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

sorry, youtube comments.

for a minute i thought i had lost my blog and youtube lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Is My Lovely Boutique new??
> 
> It looks like MCWL renamed with the stipulation that products will be high quality.
> 
> "With a killer combo of quality brands and formulas"


My thoughts exactly. You think you're so sly Memebox. haha


veritazy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Boutique will be a totally different idea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think pretty, twinkling, cute vintage, Antoinette-styled items. I hope I'm not wrong on this one. The Korean version is kinda swaying me.. *trembly hands* I will wait for abit to see if it will be made into a value set since it is selling pretty slowly now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Found an unboxing too. I don't want to change anyone's perspective on the box, but I just feel like this is a great unboxing to share lol~


Well that's definitely better but I don't know. I would love a pretty, vintage, Victorian type box. That would be lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Oct 22, 2014)

It's the end of the day here, and still can't catch up the conversation!!!

I really wanted to try only one of the modeling packs, the peppermint one, but with all the craziness about them, they are pack of 7 now only, got them for $9, if they are really good,that will be an amazing deal.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

So I have some news. One of those good news/bad news thing.

Neogen has acknowledged that they're "working" on a relationship with Memebox at the moment. They stated that they sold the camel milk in the shop as a special to see how it did and depending on the sales for that they'll decide whether or not they want to continue to work with Memebox by putting items in their shop (and the good news about that is that items in the Memeshop always seem to go on a huge seal when they're first added) and they may even put items into Memeboxes in the future.

I think the camel milk did quite well, if we're basing sales on how many of us ended up grabbing one (or two  :blush: ).

So now we wait and (desparately) hope they like the results of the sale.

But they definitely do not have anything planned for upcoming boxes yet.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm going to have to stop visiting memebox....that's another box going to be winging its way over here in November (gah!). Temptation of my lovely boutique was just too much...I love all things cute (didnt even mind the weird doll "too" much!)


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Boutique will be a totally different idea?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think pretty, twinkling, cute vintage, Antoinette-styled items. I hope I'm not wrong on this one. The Korean version is kinda swaying me.. *trembly hands* I will wait for abit to see if it will be made into a value set since it is selling pretty slowly now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Found an unboxing too. I don't want to change anyone's perspective on the box, but I just feel like this is a great unboxing to share lol~


It looks pretty but nothing in there i need another hand cream, mascara, lip balm... I'll pass.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'm going to have to stop visiting memebox....that's another box going to be winging its way over here in November (gah!). Temptation of my lovely boutique was just too much...I love all things cute (didnt even mind the weird doll "too" much!)


Yeah, I spot a 'doll' in your name too~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to stop lurking around here and go study! 



Andrea_s said:


> It looks pretty but nothing in there i need another hand cream, mascara, lip balm... I'll pass.


Yeah just the theme idea, but @JaneGeorge did point out that these are some European brands, and the box will have different products probably.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think what I like I keep and what I don't makes a good gift (as with all memeboxes, anyways).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

go study @@veritazy

although it is pot calling a kettle black as I am supposed to be rereading and editting


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> go study @@veritazy
> 
> although it is pot calling a kettle black as I am supposed to be rereading and editting


yes, ma'am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nice use of idiom. I should not be replying to this. Off I go~


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Actually, prefer soft and cuddly to actual dolls (Steiff, R John Wright mice and bears) as some of the faces freak me out and those reborn type dolls are just scary!

Am going to try and be strict the next few weeks as now up to 19 boxes so unless it AMAZING, I'll not be buying.....well, I'm still holding out for a Christmas themed box please!!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Actually, prefer soft and cuddly to actual dolls (Steiff, R John Wright mice and bears) as some of the faces freak me out and those reborn type dolls are just scary!
> 
> Am going to try and be strict the next few weeks as now up to 19 boxes so unless it AMAZING, I'll not be buying.....well, I'm still holding out for a Christmas themed box please!!!


yet you need a remortgage to buy the r john wright lol.

much bigger fan of deb canham due to lack of space

I need one with nutmeg, spicy and cinnamon scented products. (xmas box not teddy bear lol)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

The sale price on the new box lasts until the 24th, and isn't just for VIP's?

Either they're testing the waters to see what sale pricing method works best for sales...Or they knew we were all going to be burnt out from throwing our money at the new free shipping sale items. 

@@Jane George I'm glad you got your points in time for the masks. 

I'm a bit surprised there's any left in stock.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

they restocked once though. got my masks at 4.30am this morning though as was disturbed.

I still have a few points to buy something else though.

I really think they should try price positions under $20 as there is some mental barriers when the price is over twenty and which is why a lot of goods cost 19.99, 9.99 etc.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

nope, memebox... won't get fooled again.   @@veritazy, I hope you are correct on the My Lovely Boutique, but the description and images (yeah, don't pay attention to those, right) tell me this is another my cute wishlist.
 
The memebox-K  one says Premium Boutique, which means something different to me.  None of the items in the Korean one are "cutesy" , whereas the last sentence on our lovely boutique is ' extreme cute overload!'

It will probably be an amazing box now, but  memebox &amp; I have different ideas about what is cute and lovey!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

tbh i am hoping petite treasures is good, although if not I will permanently say no to any box they describe as cutesy.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh i am hoping petite treasures is good, although if not I will permanently say no to any box they describe as cutesy.



I hope so too.  They will really have to redeem themeselves on MCW4 &amp; Petite Treasures for me to even think about another cute box!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

i have viewers that like them but I want really cute to be pleased


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, I thought that might be why they did the pricing for the Apple Mojito and all that. I am curious to see if those boxes are any different in regards to contents/value. I always found it odd that VIP pricing is $20 instead of $19.99. But Memebox is not a fan of anything other than exact one dollar increments, if you based off of the pricing in their shop. 

@@biancardi I really thought I'd wake up and find a bunch of new releases, it seems like they're running out of ideas lately doesn't it? It really feels like they're trying to make this out to be what My Cute Wishlist should have been, but I just don't think many people are willing to take that risk after we JUST received the MCW3. They needed to get this box released about a week ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't get why they haven't released christmas inspired boxes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

They need to do Milk two,  venom box, crazy critters(snail, bee etc),


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't get why they haven't released christmas inspired boxes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


their eyes seem firm on the collabs tbh


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I don't get why they haven't released christmas inspired boxes yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't see them doing Christmas boxes (I mean the Halloween box was really just makeup and tutorials, nothing Halloween themed. And THAT Would have been easy considering how many zombie/ghost/black cat type products in Korean skincare).

But I'm really hoping for some sort of general holiday theme, or winter wonderland type stuff. But they really need to hurry up and get it up for sale, we're running out of Memetime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

venom box (aka Evil Queen)

winter care box - full of soothing  products for winter skin care (because some of us do have to battle snow, ice and biting winds)  with nice wintery scents - peppermint,vanilla, cinnamon, pine


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

and strangely for uk hurricanes.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> venom box (aka Evil Queen)
> winter care box - full of soothing  products for winter skin care (because some of us do have to battle snow, ice and biting winds)  with nice wintery scents - peppermint,vanilla, cinnamon, pine


Would so buy both! Maybe even 2x to have back up ^^


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't see them doing Christmas boxes (I mean the Halloween box was really just makeup and tutorials, nothing Halloween themed. And THAT Would have been easy considering how many zombie/ghost/black cat type products in Korean skincare).
> 
> But I'm really hoping for some sort of general holiday theme, or winter wonderland type stuff. But they really need to hurry up and get it up for sale, we're running out of Memetime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea, that's why I'm getting impatient too. If they don't make them soon, we won't be getting them before after new years..


----------



## ilikedaisies (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi ladies

Could anyone point in the direction of a memebox sell/swap group (provided there is one)? I'm looking to purchase the cream cleanser from the cafe box and can't seem to find my way around this site... Thanks!


----------



## hflo (Oct 22, 2014)

I like following this thread and reading the experiences, opinions and knowledge on Memebox products. And I want to see unboxings on these Memeboxes. I would love to follow you guys on your blog's, you tube channels and Instagram. If you can leave me your link I will subscribe. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

They are in the signatures on here as we cannot post blog address/youtube channels in threads

can also be  found in people's profiles


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

swap/trade thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/

can someone give me a naughty naughty pls


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

I've just realised my affiliate section on memebox is gone.. the little link up the top is no longer there. Anyone else have this going on? Is there another way to access it?


----------



## ilikedaisies (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> swap/trade thread
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/
> 
> can someone give me a naughty naughty pls


thank you so much!


----------



## Fae (Oct 22, 2014)

I bought the modelling packs and the lipgloss in pink brown! I love the free shipping deals! ^^

I would love a christmas box with some lovely scents!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I've just realised my affiliate section on memebox is gone.. the little link up the top is no longer there. Anyone else have this going on? Is there another way to access it?


theres a link at the bottom between help center and shipping schedule

otherwise: http://us.memebox.com/affiliates


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> swap/trade thread
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/
> 
> can someone give me a naughty naughty pls


Naughty, Naughty!

What's temping you now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Naughty, Naughty!
> 
> What's temping you now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


nothing. I am distracting myself on here when I should be editing.

But tbh I am always tempted by something


----------



## hflo (Oct 22, 2014)

@ Jane George. Thanks


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> theres a link at the bottom between help center and shipping schedule


Thank you! all is well with the world again.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

They changed their photo for the sweepstakes.

Still says we win something in each box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just wish they were announcing what places 4th through 6th are.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmmm...when I first saw the new box release, it put me in mind of Valentine's Day, I think because of the red/pink combo. And now I'm debating on whether or not I need it as my 8 year old daughter loves the MCW boxes even when I hate them!  :lol:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 22, 2014)

Well my wish came true! No one needs to stop me from buying today's box because I don't want it! Yay, my wallet is safe!


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

i received the just gellin' box and the blackheads no more box this morning   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the just gellin' box and the blackheads no more box this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw you with the one of the gel products on Instagram and almost screamed. Why didn't I get this boxxxxx?!?!?? So jealous. Jelly. Gely. Sob!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Sunsign - I'm the same, I've a 4 yr old who adores all things cute (she already gets a Nerd Block Jnr every month) and likes to dress up in her Disney dresses and try mummy's make-up (under supervision!). I know she'll like the shara shara creepy doll sunscreen as she's got loads of barbies! Me, I was a Sindy person (and a complete tomboy so Sindy had to death slide from the bedroom window and go camping with Action Man). Daughter though hasn't got a big brother to steal Action Man and Lego from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I saw you with the one of the gel products on Instagram and almost screamed. Why didn't I get this boxxxxx?!?!?? So jealous. Jelly. Gely. Sob!


It's a good box?!

So anxious for mine to arrive.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i received the just gellin' box and the blackheads no more box this morning   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Once I get the very berry box, I will not make anyone wait - I will post those pics in the spoilers section if no one else has....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They changed their photo for the sweepstakes.
> 
> Still says we win something in each box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just wish they were announcing what places 4th through 6th are.


I just checked it on the website, did you notice at the bottom that they changed it to say "if you've already made a purchase of a specially marked box, you automatically receive 1 of the 6 prizes"


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's a good box?!
> 
> So anxious for mine to arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you'll be really really happy with it!!! I'm going to be stalking for a restock...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think you'll be really really happy with it!!! I'm going to be stalking for a restock...


After the MCW/KStyle/OMG (my least favorite OMG box, sadly) thing, I was afraid to get my hopes up.

I hope the other two boxes are as good as the gel one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a feeling there will definitely be restocks of that box, I think a few people mentioned canceling the set after getting frustrated with Memebox around that period.


----------



## yunii (Oct 22, 2014)

FYI. The Daily Dose of Beauty is restocked. It is a really good box.. and I really love it so far


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

yunii said:


> FYI. The Daily Dose of Beauty is restocked. It is a really good box.. and I really love it so far


Am I imagining things, or do they seem to just do one restock at a time lately?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

so.....if we only have one box today and the 3 collab boxes on friday (unless they go all nutty on us and release boxes daily like they did in the end of september - oy!)....I am safe for the rest of the week in regards to boxes.

I did purchase the empress/cleo set on monday, the modeling pack set and 2 lip glosses yesterday AND I won the juice ampoule and black soap, so I am feel good about my haul this week - lol

Plus just gellin'/very berry today and gee, my MCW3 just left garden city, nj so it is winging its way to me - oh boy, can't wait!  hahaha

now, I won the ABCDEats free box from genie too!!  That was earlier this week.  I am on a roll!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey @@cfisher did you see the tiny Super Berry Tangle at Tester Korea? It's half the size but way less than half the full price (I happen to have the queen or princess or whatever discount at TK, so that hacks more off the 19,000 won). Also TK shipping is very fair.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@ Thank you! I actually have TesterKorea open on my browser. They have those little Alice modeling cups that you bought from Meme-K, so I was gong to place an order. I think that's (sadly) the best price we'll see on the Tangle berry line. I also have the 8% discount, and some money in my account from a mix up on their end. 

Looks like Memebox won't be getting my money for a bit.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Here's hoping they don't lure me in with great new releases on Friday, other than the collabs.)


----------



## Liv (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm staying away form everything "cute" these days, so I think I'll give in and purchase the Anniversary box, hoping it's a good one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After customs released my café box, I finally got it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Liv - did u have to pay custom charges? If so, how much?


----------



## EmiB (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you guys like the Alice modeling cups? I just ordered them with my lovely boutique box. I hope the box itself will be good. Memebox sent me $5 coupon with my order.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

I need to write down which boxes I buy. Just got a DHL delivery with k-style, omg and cute#3. I thought I didn't buy the K-style one this time, but looks like I did. LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Do you guys like the Alice modeling cups? I just ordered them with my lovely boutique box. I hope the box itself will be good. Memebox sent me $5 coupon with my order.


Sorry, the Alice Modeling Cups are a different item, not the ones from the Memebox.

I know people liked the ones from the Yogurt Box, but I'm not sure if they were the same brand. Hopefully someone else can chime in here.

I love modeling masks, but not familiar with this brand, I've never seen it online anywhere before.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I thought I just got the OMG and Cute Wishlist as well. I think by the time I realized what K Style was, I just forgot I already had "Part 2" ordered, or it was just too late to cancel it and grab the value set of just the other two. This series things can be a bit confusing when it comes to "trimming the fat."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha! I finally got my floral box! ^^


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the modelling cups in the sale arethe same as the one in the yogurt box - I really liked mine


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel I thought I just got the OMG and Cute Wishlist as well. I think by the time I realized what K Style was, I just forgot I already had "Part 2" ordered, or it was just too late to cancel it and grab the value set of just the other two. This series things can be a bit confusing when it comes to "trimming the fat."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, you're right! xD I just was so sure that this time around I only got omg/cute, but I remember now - the #4 series I got cute/omg. Just to many boxes to keep track and way to lazy to organize a spreadsheet or smthing &gt;.&lt;


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox superbox #62 just gellin' is posted in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

http://www.makeuptal...-9#entry2314337


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so.....if we only have one box today and the 3 collab boxes on friday (unless they go all nutty on us and release boxes daily like they did in the end of september - oy!)....I am safe for the rest of the week in regards to boxes.
> 
> I did purchase the empress/cleo set on monday, the modeling pack set and 2 lip glosses yesterday AND I won the juice ampoule and black soap, so I am feel good about my haul this week - lol
> 
> ...


God haul for the week!

I won one of Genie's boxes too. Yay!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm having a bit of trouble figuring something out...

Exactly how many modeling cups is too many?

...And at what point am I being a greedy lil witch?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

CFisher - if you are still using them this time next year...on a dail basis!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble figuring something out...
> 
> Exactly how many modeling cups is too many?
> 
> ...And at what point am I being a greedy lil witch?


Haha, how many have you ordered? I think everyone on here and FB that I've seen has bought them, so I guess I wouldn't feel horrible stocking up at this point. Just my opinion though!


----------



## yunii (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble figuring something out...
> 
> Exactly how many modeling cups is too many?
> 
> ...And at what point am I being a greedy lil witch?


LOL Since I purchased 4 of those modeling packs on Memeshop.. I am not sure how many is consider too many.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, how many have you ordered? I think everyone on here and FB that I've seen has bought them, so I guess I wouldn't feel horrible stocking up at this point. Just my opinion though!


In all seriousness though....I just checked and there's over 100 of them in stock! 

I think they were sick of restocking them and putting the listing back up.  :lol:

I bought 2 during the craziness, hoping they'd restock more. Then 2 more. Now pondering another order...Or three.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:

Here's how I'm justifying it...I do use modeling masks rather regularly, and usually the expiration is about 3 dates away. So compared to the $3 Mizon ones (plus S/H) or even the $1-$2 per use big bags (huge inconvenience).

...I'm saving money in the long run? ...And that's what really matters, Right?

.....RIGHT?!  :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the ladies of MUT boosted the sales of those modeling cups by about 10000000%.  :lol:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all seriousness though....I just checked and there's over 100 of them in stock!
> 
> I think they were sick of restocking them and putting the listing back up.  :lol:
> 
> ...


DEFINETLY! Grab one more! I got 5 sets allready. It's such a bargain and probably wont be this cheap again for a long, long time. If you also love them and use them regulary.  then you will also use them up before they expire anyway. Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> DEFINETLY! Grab one more! I got 5 sets allready. It's such a bargain and probably wont be this cheap again for a long, long time. If you also love them and use them regulary.  then you will also use them up before they expire anyway. Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Everyone telling me they've grabbed a bunch of sets makes me feel much better. I'm definitely grabbing more!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the only thing holding me back was really worrying that I'd be taking them from everyone else, but I think everyone has pretty much grabbed what they wanted.

I'm not only quite certain that we'll never see this price on these again, and that they'll of course never ship for free without a big shop order....But I have a feeling that they may not sell these in the shop regularly. 

Thanks ladies. There's no holding me back now.  :lol:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 22, 2014)

The wording on the description for the new box cracks me up. They REALLY need a copy editor, as they couldn't seem to decide between My Lovely Boutique and My Cute Boutique. Amateur hour MB!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

I feel like they use unpaid interns and non-professionals to do the sort of jobs that they really need to pay someone to do properly. 

I don't think any of us want them to only figure this out after their first lawsuit.


----------



## yunii (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all seriousness though....I just checked and there's over 100 of them in stock!
> 
> I think they were sick of restocking them and putting the listing back up.  :lol:
> 
> ...


RIGHT! 

You are such an enabler.. Now I want to get my 5th one. LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok...are these packs really THAT amazing? I've bought one pack but would order another if its utterly amazing...just worried that my skin might say no and I'd not need to buy a Halloween mask next year


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Everyone telling me they've grabbed a bunch of sets makes me feel much better. I'm definitely grabbing more!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the only thing holding me back was really worrying that I'd be taking them from everyone else, but I think everyone has pretty much grabbed what they wanted.
> 
> I'm not only quite certain that we'll never see this price on these again, and that they'll of course never ship for free without a big shop order....But I have a feeling that they may not sell these in the shop regularly.
> 
> Thanks ladies. There's no holding me back now.  :lol:


Everyone is right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Since they have so many in stock, I think you should grab how many you want! Now I had to get two more aswell , haha! Since you said they might never appear in shop again. That scared me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok...are these packs really THAT amazing? I've bought one pack but would order another if its utterly amazing...just worried that my skin might say no and I'd not need to buy a Halloween mask next year


I think so! The set they sell have different types which covers different skin concerns too. So it's an amaaazing deal!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@Yuuni This definitely seems like one of those one time chances, and they're not the sort of thing that you can't use regularly. And honestly, I think because they do cost actual money, people aren't really going to buy them out like with the lip gloss thing (where I would have definitely felt guilty grabbing more than one for myself). There's over 100 now, and considering the chaos that ensued when they were listed yesterday, I think the sales will slow down now. 

@@Alidolly I love them. I thought modeling masks were a total gimmick when I first heard about them, but they always help with redness or irritation for me after using harsh skincare, they're meant to be really soothing. They're also really moisturizing. I have one of those digital moisture analyzers and I was CONVINCED the results wouldn't wow me, but my moisture levels went up a lot after using the mask. And they didn't drop back down quickly afterwards, unlike with most moisturizing skincare products.

I've never used this brand. But I've never once had a bad reaction to a modeling mask, and I force my friends to try them all the time. I've never even heard of someone reacting badly to one.

I wish I could vouch for this specific brand, sorry. But I do think it's about as safe as a bet as we'll ever get with something from Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

The whole variety pack is quite brilliant...Because there's some that I definitely want to have several of. But at this price (free shipping and I keep using up $5 off coupons on my different accounts) so I'm barely paying more than $1 a piece.

At that price I'll just give away the ones I don't care for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

Jellin' looks good!  Can't wait to hear all of your impressions!

(Also, go away memebox.  We won't be tricked by your name changes to MCW. )


----------



## blinded (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm totally getting sucked in to the mask hype again. Now I'm thinking I need to buy more. What if I love them and won't be able to get them again? One more pack can't hurt right?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm totally getting sucked in to the mask hype again. Now I'm thinking I need to buy more. What if I love them and won't be able to get them again? One more pack can't hurt right?


Go get you some!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok...that's me bought 2 packs now so will give it a go...now I really need to hide the credit card.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm totally getting sucked in to the mask hype again. Now I'm thinking I need to buy more. What if I love them and won't be able to get them again? One more pack can't hurt right?


Definitely not! The one use modeling packs I've purchased before always have at least 2 years before they expire. And this is one item I'm not worried about us getting in lots of Memeboxes.

Modeling packs are just about the only thing any of us have room for more of.

After this modeling pack hype....I don't think there's going to be anything for us to get excited over until next week. I think everyone's right about only the collab boxes coming out on Friday, especially with only 1 box coming out today. 

....Does anyone even care about the collabs anymore?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm interested to see the products in the SS one, mostly.  But no, I really don't "care".  Oh, I guess I want to see the trainwreck that will be CPM3.  And zero s***ts are given about VY.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

The Vagabond Youth box doesn't shout at me and would want to see what the other two contain before I commit. I've ordered the CPM second box and looked ok so that's the one I "might" get...or not... I liked the Lisa Pullano box and haven't tried any of the CPM stuff.


----------



## Liv (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Liv - did u have to pay custom charges? If so, how much?


No I didin't. Everything was fine until my Jackpot box, which they held back, because I got "won" two boxes and now they held back this box. I think they don't really grab the idea of a subscription box.

The annoying thing is that they hold it back for about a week before they ship out a letter which asks you to mail them the order confirmation so that they can see how much you paid and they always released them right after they got my mail, not adding any custom charges.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Whew - that's good news Liv. Was worried I'd get hit (been hit before for charges and object to paying £12 for the letter they send). My addiction can continue then lol!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

Do you think they will remember to switch the Pongdang cream over to sale price and free shipping? I'm on a quest to try every kbeauty gel cream for oily skin ever to find the best.

Speaking of best, I just used Lalavesi's Akma Yerba Mate Cha level 2 cream (for oily skin, 24 hours of moisture) and it's divine. I put it straight on my patches of sniffly nose skin and it moisturized beautifully without any pain at all. If Memebox ever included even a foil sample of Lalavesi I would cry (although I think that everything they do is limited edition, no samples, and it tends to sell out ridiculously fast).

Anyone have gel cream recommendations from Memeboxes or the shop?


----------



## Liv (Oct 22, 2014)

Hahaha I hear you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They got me a few times too for other internet orders and you have to pay not only the custom charges but also a CHF 18.- (about $18) fee. Since then I guess I'm on a list and they always control my packages. Never had an issue with memeboxes appart from the fact that they were held back.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 22, 2014)

Just figured out I submitted reviews on the sampling event before signing-in!  It has been one of those days!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 22, 2014)

How long does it take for review points to appear after submitting through the new form? I submitted yesterday afternoon but haven't seen the points on my account yet.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

very berry box crappy pictures posted - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2314457

I really like this box!!

also, I will take photos of the info card from just gellin and post there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

As far as those lip glosses go...I wonder what happens to people that bought them before the new listing was put up with the different colors. Seems like a good opportunity for Memebox to get rid of all the unwanted orange lippies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did anyone that purchase the modeling masks when they were at $0 (Judgement free zone here, we're all happy now that we were able to buy them!) get any sort of email from Memebox? I won't lie, I'm really curious to see how they handle it. I know they won't ship them, but I wonder if they'll just let them sit at pending for forever, or if they'll actually contact the people that bought them.

@@biancardi I'm avoiding spoilers, since mine will be here any minute now....But are all the boxes amazing?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

I think they are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't had time to really inspect them, as I have to get back to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to make $$ to pay for those boxes!! lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Ahhh, sitting here with my ettang modelling mask + hair mask looking like a grandma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sad my modelling mask is done now (got 3 uses of it!) but alot on the way so!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

Uggggh @@biancardi your pics are making me regret not picking up this value set!!  Will have to keep my eye out for a restock on either of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ahhh, sitting here with my ettang modelling mask + hair mask looking like a grandma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sad my modelling mask is done now (got 3 uses of it!) but alot on the way so!


Hahah I'm totally imagining that! A blonde angel -&gt; -&gt; grandma. But afterwards you'll turn back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Uggggh @@biancardi your pics are making me regret not picking up this value set!!  Will have to keep my eye out for a restock on either of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Regret the jellin' too! Not so much the berry but jellin has an item from a brand I adore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher I must be really slow...didnt realize there was a window for that free pack. Yeah, I won't judge as well because it was their problem if they did it twice. Anywho, the prices kinda fluctuates abit every time something new is released. Never know if those are going to be of lower or higher price, which can be stressful lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@@veritazy Before they fixed the modeling pack listing and put it back up, you could search for the listing and find it while it still said $0 but had been changed over to a pack of 7. It was just a system error sort of thing, so it wasn't really put on sale yet. They had removed the whole comment about the free sampling event and how the items wouldn't be shipped, but the listing wasn't really up when people swooped in and bought them out.

The rest of us were rather upset because we were waiting for them to finish the listing so we could actually purchase them. And some people did buy one not really understanding what was happening. So I'm really just wondering how Memebox handled/handles it.

But I definitely don't think they'll be shipping them out!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hahah I'm totally imagining that! A blonde angel -&gt; -&gt; grandma. But afterwards you'll turn back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


XD

I close all my curtains when I do masks etc. I would've died if someone saw me like this!


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a second set of modeling cups...haha. I figure if they're awesome I'll share them with friends, and I won't feel like such a hoarder.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

@@cfisher Ahhh..I see now. Thank you for enlightening me! Whoa there are always loopholes here and there... I think the web designers should be more careful before changing things. They don't want any unnecessary tangles, do they?

I was absent half of the time from the forums. Gotta juggle between both study and beauty stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's difficult but without these I'll age faster haha~  :luv:  

@@Theblondeangel Lol thats a new idea for a horror movie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hate it when someone comes over without early notice. I look like a monster :lick:  So I'll just off everything and hope they go away LOL


----------



## JustBran (Oct 22, 2014)

I know some of us was wondering about the free shipping on the pongdang cream so I emailed memebox and this was their response

Hi there,

Thank you for pointing this out for us. I will contact the person in charge of web content so she can fix it soon. Sorry for the inconvenience!

XOXO,

Memebox Team


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 22, 2014)

Was just going to post the same, I got a reply:

I have contacted the person in charge of web content to see if there was a mistake or if she could fix it so it has free shipping. Sorry for the inconvenience. Once she gets back to me I will update you.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, it reminds me of non-VIP's being able to search for the new boxes and buying them. Even though all of us on here knew about it, since we were discussing it, I'm sure someone is going to try to claim they have to ship the boxes because there was no notice about it being from an event and whatever they state in the free sampling items to let people know they won't receive their order. 

Oh, and guess what? Just received another item from our beloved C brand, a popular skincare item at that ($25 value, not bad). I can't wait to see what else they have for store in us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

In regards to the whole cream thing...I did send them an email yesterday, and someone else mentioned to me that they were going to send them an email. I can't help but feel like they've probably known about it for a bit now, but here's hoping they fix it now.

I know a lot of people on here wanted to grab one.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

The Vagabond collab is on!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

so not interested


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

...dry.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

And isn't it Rivecowe, not Livecowe?  Proofreaders, Memebox.  Fix your life.

(I better use proper capitalization in my critique lol)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

also she says she doesn't wear makeup.... so why all makeup


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess it's worth the money and it could be a nice if sb just wants to try Korean make-up. You get everything in one box and some products actually look better quality than lots of make-up in other Memeboxes. But if you're not a beginner at make-up, you probably have an abundance of similar stuff.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> also she says she doesn't wear makeup.... so why all makeup


At least they used a photo of her on the page where she is wearing makeup.

It's...Um, something?


----------



## blinded (Oct 22, 2014)

I just logged into a long abandoned account and found two "we miss you" memepoints waiting for me. Took that as a sign I needed another set of the masks.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Not interested either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> and isn't it Rivecowe, not Livecowe?  Proofreaders, Memebox.  fix your life.


Fix your life, Lol


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 22, 2014)

Guys... Korea's Most Wanted 1 is restocked

Sigh... I already bought the Blithe patting water in shop &gt;.&lt;

@@veritazy


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Guys... Korea's Most Wanted 1 is restocked
> 
> Sigh... I already bought the Blithe patting water in shop &gt;.&lt;
> 
> @@veritazy


OMG, thank you, thank you!

I wanted that box so much! I think it's the fastest I've ever checked out in my whole life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 22, 2014)

@@Paulina PS that is a good take on it.  you are probably right!  good box for somebody, just not me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 22, 2014)

@@Paulina PS glad to hear!

I did a mock checkout practice before the Sept restocks... No joke. Lololol

Wonder if I should grab one, Is it a good box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there any other hidden restocks?

(And how did you know the Korea's Most Wanted was restocked...Am I missing a new trick?!)


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> @@Paulina PS glad to hear!
> 
> I did a mock checkout practice before the Sept restocks... No joke. Lololol
> 
> Wonder if I should grab one, Is it a good box?


It's great in my opinion, I've been dying to get a restock forever! It has some really valuable items - Blithe Patting Water and Makeuphelper and some cool masks.

I'm so happy you did, it'd never cross my mind to search for it now!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is there any other hidden restocks?
> 
> (And how did you know the Korea's Most Wanted was restocked...Am I missing a new trick?!)


It seems to have been parked on this page: http://us.memebox.com/shipping-soon


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

One collab down, two more reveals to go...


----------



## blinded (Oct 22, 2014)

Totally random question about Vagabond Youth. Anyone know if the image MB is using to promote it is anyway connected? Trying to figure out why Bryan Adams is in that picture. I don't see the connection between K-Beauty, a 20 year old Youtube celebrity from LA, and an 80's Canadian singer.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 22, 2014)

@@cfisher

Hmm this is the only one right now, I think.

@@Paulina PS

Ah yes. The lemon cream thingy looks yummy too.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Missed out on the KMW restock... so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  At least I have a Blithe Patting Water on the way... and yay for the MUT people who managed to get one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 22, 2014)

The Vagabond box is all makeup.

Might not buy as I prefer skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although the tear drop liner is interesting. I have one from Kate Japan in pink glitter and loved it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I guess it's worth the money and it could be a nice if sb just wants to try Korean make-up. You get everything in one box and some products actually look better quality than lots of make-up in other Memeboxes. But if you're not a beginner at make-up, you probably have an abundance of similar stuff.


It looks better than I thought it would. I did buy the 3 box value set last Friday, not sure why I did but figured I would as I could always cancel after the reveal today if it sucked. I am going to keep the order. I can use a few of those items and give the rest away for Christmas. Now I just wait for the next two reveals to see if keeping it was a bad idea as it will be too late to cancel after reveal of CPM box


----------



## veritazy (Oct 22, 2014)

@@rubymoon ahhhh thats for studying! Missed it! But I got the patting water from the shop... Can never have too many tho. Thanks..

@@Paulina PS congrats on picking it up!~ its a fab one~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the VY box is pretty solid. 9 items for 23 bucks is a great deal (even with overinflated Meme prices). I might pick it up with my points &amp; a coupon code, but it is definitely a basic make up set. Hmm...


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Wonder when the other two will go up?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

@@theori3 @@veritazy thank you, I'm sure I'll love it - it was number 1 on my list of most wanted boxes I hadn't got and I'm deliriously happy I got it.

It's a nice ending to quite a special day - I got my first - and possibly last LOL - tattoo today and I'm super excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Wonder when the other two will go up?


Marzia's should be out on 27th and the other one on 30th.


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@theori3 @@veritazy thank you, I'm sure I'll love it - it was number 1 on my list of most wanted boxes I hadn't got and I'm deliriously happy I got it.
> 
> It's a nice ending to quite a special day - I got my first - and possibly last LOL - tattoo today and I'm super excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, grats! Tattoos are awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a bunch myself, you'll probably want another soon...they're addicting...


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 22, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Haha, grats! Tattoos are awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a bunch myself, you'll probably want another soon...they're addicting...


That's what I've heard but for now I'm enjoying my first one and taking care of it nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's sth I've wanted for a long time and I've finally decided to give it a go and make one of my dreams come true. I guess buying a motorcycle is next on my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> That's what I've heard but for now I'm enjoying my first one and taking care of it nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's sth I've wanted for a long time and I've finally decided to give it a go and make one of my dreams come true. I guess buying a motorcycle is next on my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


had mine done last week, no scabbing either, 2 arm sleeves booked in next february for starting as he's fully booked. i love mine, but then I'm covered in body piercings too,


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks Paulina - credit card should be safe for a little while then (unless a Christmas box / winter wonderland) box gets released .... Hint, major hint memespies!!!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> very berry box crappy pictures posted - https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2314457
> 
> I really like this box!!
> 
> also, I will take photos of the info card from just gellin and post there too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Whenever I'm in the Shop poking around, I always want to buy that Cleansing Foan and then I see the price. It figures they would include it in a box....because no one will pay $48 for it in their shop! They've probably got boxes, upon boxes, of the stuff. 


Paulina PS said:


> I guess it's worth the money and it could be a nice if sb just wants to try Korean make-up. You get everything in one box and some products actually look better quality than lots of make-up in other Memeboxes. But if you're not a beginner at make-up, you probably have an abundance of similar stuff.


I think the fact that I don't wear a lot of makeup and rarely, if ever, order a makeup box is why I kind of like it. The palette (totally my colors), eyeliner and mascara pretty much cover the cost of the box I believe and those are the items I know I would use. A few others, CC Cream, Madeca Cream and blush I would try if the right color. So it works for me. I certainly don't think it's a bad box compared to some Meme's put out recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Paulina PS said:


> @@theori3 @@veritazy
> 
> It's a nice ending to quite a special day - I got my first - and possibly last LOL - tattoo today and I'm super excited about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats! I had my first done fresh out of high school and dating a Hell's Angel. He was exactly 18 years older than I was, born on the same exact day, and I thought it was fate. LOL Many years later and I began covering it up last fall because it was 20 years old and literally a green swamp on my breast (lily pad, water lilies, etc). My point, it turned into an entire chest piece. Good luck with just one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 22, 2014)

#48 Daily Dose of Beauty looks to be restocked.  Thoughts?  Good box?  Reviews online look great (ones from bloggers, I mean, not those mostly-worthless star reviews on the Memebox site).


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 22, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> #48 Daily Dose of Beauty looks to be restocked.  Thoughts?  Good box?  Reviews online look great (ones from bloggers, I mean, not those mostly-worthless star reviews on the Memebox site).


I absolutely LOVE that box!

I totally think it's worth it.


----------



## yunii (Oct 22, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> #48 Daily Dose of Beauty looks to be restocked.  Thoughts?  Good box?  Reviews online look great (ones from bloggers, I mean, not those mostly-worthless star reviews on the Memebox site).


It is a good box. It have a little of everything..


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 22, 2014)

Any spoilers for the blackheads no more? I couldn't find any! But then again I had to go through 30 pages very quickly...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 22, 2014)

i enjoyed ddob


----------



## OiiO (Oct 22, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Any spoilers for the blackheads no more? I couldn't find any! But then again I had to go through 30 pages very quickly...


I briefly saw a face brush and Purederm nose strips in Just Gellin unboxing video.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 22, 2014)

Biancardi posted all the cards in the Spoilers thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Biancardi posted all the cards in the Spoilers thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can see only the berry and gellin cards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 22, 2014)

unboxing video of the superbox #63 blackheads no more is up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2314646


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 22, 2014)

eugiegenie has the unboxings video on her YouTube page for Blackheads no more

Edit: she bet me to it


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

My heart just stopped....

I won 30 Memepoints!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My heart just stopped....
> 
> I won 30 Memepoints!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what I like to hear!!! YAY!!!!!!! WOO!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 22, 2014)

*@**@marjojojoleintje*,how do you know if you won? do they email you?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That's what I like to hear!!! YAY!!!!!!! WOO!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> My heart just stopped....
> 
> I won 30 Memepoints!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's awesome!

How did you get them!?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@marjojojoleintje*,how do you know if you won? do they email you?


I was checking for fun mememail and got an extra mail saying I won 30 memepoints because I was 1 of the 30winners of the vagabond youth giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> How did you get them!?


Through the vagabond giveaway


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

Btw girls what do you think of the vagabond youth box that came out just a few minutes ago?

And that cute box?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Btw girls what do you think of the vagabond youth box that came out just a few minutes ago?
> 
> And that cute box?


I think it's perfect for all of the followers of my kpop blog who have been begging for suggestions of an all-makeup neutral box. Not really my style, but it actually seems like something I could give someone who wants a whole makeup look.

The cute box cannot be conceived of without seeing Cute 3. Which happens to be staring at me as I type. Oh boy...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think it's perfect for all of the followers of my kpop blog who have been begging for suggestions of an all-makeup neutral box. Not really my style, but it actually seems like something I could give someone who wants a whole makeup look.
> 
> The cute box cannot be conceived of without seeing Cute 3. Which happens to be staring at me as I type. Oh boy...


Just said it perfectly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which box now in store would you recommend ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Just said it perfectly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which box now in store would you recommend ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, I'm looking for a thrill and something unexpected, so I recently grabbed the Super Luckybox 11 and 1st Anniversary box. I mean, if Memebox were to screw up their own anniversary box, I just don't know what I'd say, but I'd certainly want to blog about it!

I suspect that the Blackout box is going to be a sleeper hit. I wouldn't be surprised if something from "brand C" as @@cfisher called it ended up in there. The Empress's Secrets seems like a hard one to mess up, really. Beauty 911 might come out of nowhere and surprise us! It could really go either way--they need a hot spoiler for that one to get it moving, tbh. Wine and cheese is already off to a great start with 2 nice spoilers. Skincare elixer seems like another box that could easily be great. Dirty Gal, suggested by our own @@Jane George is off to a great start with a really cool spoiler product. Green Food is another golden ticket box that seems difficult to mess up. Yeah--honestly, there are a ton of great boxes out there right now! So many of them have creamy cream spoilers though--I am the most popular girl at the office right now because I'm giving away nice creams to anyone and everyone!


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Just said it perfectly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> which box now in store would you recommend ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now what box will you buy keke


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

I have 3 unboxings to post--what are the odds that I'll finish before the Pongdang cream sale goes live? ahahaha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, I'm looking for a thrill and something unexpected, so I recently grabbed the Super Luckybox 11 and 1st Anniversary box. I mean, if Memebox were to screw up their own anniversary box, I just don't know what I'd say, but I'd certainly want to blog about it!
> 
> I suspect that the Blackout box is going to be a sleeper hit. I wouldn't be surprised if something from "brand C" as @@cfisher called it ended up in there. The Empress's Secrets seems like a hard one to mess up, really. Beauty 911 might come out of nowhere and surprise us! It could really go either way--they need a hot spoiler for that one to get it moving, tbh. Wine and cheese is already off to a great start with 2 nice spoilers. Skincare elixer seems like another box that could easily be great. Dirty Gal, suggested by our own @@Jane George is off to a great start with a really cool spoiler product. Green Food is another golden ticket box that seems difficult to mess up. Yeah--honestly, there are a ton of great boxes out there right now! So many of them have creamy cream spoilers though--I am the most popular girl at the office right now because I'm giving away nice creams to anyone and everyone!


lol website doesn't work now (for me) but gonna look if that lucky 11 isstill there, cant remember  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> great choices and recommendations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haven't looked at those boxes like that before THX  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Congratz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now what box will you buy keke


thank you &lt;3 yes gonna be a real problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Oct 22, 2014)

I caved to the peer pressure and bought the modelling pack set.

Now stalking the pongdang cream - although I was already eyeing that soufflé when it was first put up in the memeshop.

Gotta say I'm loving the free shipping thing that Memebox are doing - specially living in the UK. Can see myself justifying an item a week from the shop


----------



## maii (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, I'm looking for a thrill and something unexpected, so I recently grabbed the Super Luckybox 11 and 1st Anniversary box. I mean, if Memebox were to screw up their own anniversary box, I just don't know what I'd say, but I'd certainly want to blog about it!
> 
> I suspect that the Blackout box is going to be a sleeper hit. I wouldn't be surprised if something from "brand C" as @@cfisher called it ended up in there. The Empress's Secrets seems like a hard one to mess up, really. Beauty 911 might come out of nowhere and surprise us! It could really go either way--they need a hot spoiler for that one to get it moving, tbh. Wine and cheese is already off to a great start with 2 nice spoilers. Skincare elixer seems like another box that could easily be great. Dirty Gal, suggested by our own @@Jane George is off to a great start with a really cool spoiler product. Green Food is another golden ticket box that seems difficult to mess up. Yeah--honestly, there are a ton of great boxes out there right now! So many of them have creamy cream spoilers though--I am the most popular girl at the office right now because I'm giving away nice creams to anyone and everyone!


All those boxes are on my Wishlist. They're having a good run at the moment!

I think I might take up blogging just to get hold of some extra points and free up some spending money lol


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 22, 2014)

My bundle was waiting for me after work! Let me just say, I'm glad one of the products is small.....



Spoiler



....the Migabee Hot Pore Peeling System -- man, is that stuff unpleasant. I don't think they understand that burning your skin with extracts from hot peppers is not the same as "introducing steam" into your pores. It burns. A lot. I won't feel so bad throwing it away seeing as there's less of it. The Migabee Cooling Mask though -- really like that one. It looks like a clay mask, goes on like a clay mask, dries like a clay mask if you forget and leave it on too long, but washing it off has a really nice lather.

As far as the Just Gellin box, the original raw Blue Jam packaging is very cute, but completely impractical. I had the hardest time getting even a little bit out. The gel is so thick and the shape of the packaging is definitely not conducive to squeezing the gel out.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

maii said:


> All those boxes are on my Wishlist. They're having a good run at the moment!
> 
> I think I might take up blogging just to get hold of some extra points and free up some spending money lol


Honestly, blogging is such an enabler. I often find myself ordering boxes because _the blog needs them_. Of course, I want them, but the blog justifies spending that I'd otherwise reign in. ahahah


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have 3 unboxings to post--what are the odds that I'll finish before the Pongdang cream sale goes live? ahahaha


Grrrrrrr I want that cream to go on the free shipping sale, it's been killing me that it's not!! I'm off on vacation starting tomorrow super early and I don't want to get off the plane and find it sold out because of free shipping. I'll just cry! D:


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Honestly, blogging is such an enabler. I often find myself ordering boxes because _the blog needs them_. Of course, I want them, but the blog justifies spending that I'd otherwise reign in. ahahah


Oh yeah this. I bought the Bloggers Choice box to blog...even though I didn't get the survey for the items to go in it. I probably wouldn't have bought it otherwise. And now that I've decided to try and get all the food related boxes...whew there are a lot of those.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh yeah this. I bought the Bloggers Choice box to blog...even though I didn't get the survey for the items to go in it. I probably wouldn't have bought it otherwise. And now that I've decided to try and get all the food related boxes...whew there are a lot of those.


EXACTLY! I got every K-style box up until now bc fanserviced original flavor is a kpop blog and it just seemed necessary to get k-style. I've just now made peace with not getting every edition! ahahaha


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

which box do you think is better? 

#75 City Girl or #77 My Lovely Boutique


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 22, 2014)

For those wanting an update on the modeling masks purchased at $0..

On the night i ordered I received an order confirmation as you would expect from an automated service but since then it has just been sitting as pending. I suspect they will just leave it that way.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> which box do you think is better?
> 
> #75 City Girl or #77 My Lovely Boutique


Considering the cute wishlist after the first edition was a train wreck, city girl?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> which box do you think is better?
> 
> #75 City Girl or #77 My Lovely Boutique


City Girl because Gangnam Style was good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought the luckybox #11 &amp; memebox city girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and then I realized I wanted to wait for new arrivals so I canceled again xD

it's late and I shouldn't shop when I'm tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stawbewii (Oct 22, 2014)

I've been purchasing less and less boxes lately, but i still get the urge to get one here and there. I ordered the Memebox x Vagabond Youth as well as #77 My Lovely Boutique. 
 

I have so many products at home that i don't know where to start using it &gt;_&lt; #addict


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 22, 2014)

stawbewii said:


> I've been purchasing less and less boxes lately, but i still get the urge to get one here and there. I ordered the Memebox x Vagabond Youth as well as #77 My Lovely Boutique.
> 
> I have so many products at home that i don't know where to start using it &gt;_&lt; #addict


I am the same.  I had like 20+ boxes in the month of july, and it is slowly coming down to 5 boxes a month or less


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 22, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just bought the luckybox #11 &amp; memebox city girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and then I realized I wanted to wait for new arrivals so I canceled again xD
> 
> it's late and I shouldn't shop when I'm tired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also a good tip:  Don't drink and shop online.  Don't ask me how I know this.  (CLICK, add to cart!  CLICK!)


----------



## engawa (Oct 22, 2014)

The Vagabond Youth box is actually better than I expected. The mini eyeshadow palette is nice and the Etude House 10 primer is pretty popular. I'm passing because I have too much neutral makeup but I can't wait to see the other two collabs! :&gt;

I actually really like the cream from MCW3. I didn't like anything else really but that cream smells good and feels like butter HAHA and is super moisturizing.


----------



## aileesha (Oct 22, 2014)

could someone provide some clarification here? on memebox's 'on sale' page the banner says crazy sale + free shipping, but adding any of the items to my cart charge me shipping??


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 22, 2014)

aileesha said:


> could someone provide some clarification here? on memebox's 'on sale' page the banner says crazy sale + free shipping, but adding any of the items to my cart charge me shipping??


Only the items marked free shipping have free shipping. Memebox has a problem with generalizing their claims to every item, even when it's only "specially marked" products.


----------



## avarier (Oct 22, 2014)

why is everybody so excited for the pongdang souffle cream? is this a good product? I keep seeing it mentioned here.


----------



## blinded (Oct 22, 2014)

avarier said:


> why is everybody so excited for the pongdang souffle cream? is this a good product? I keep seeing it mentioned here.


I'm mostly excited because it seems like could be a good product and with a $5 code and free shipping (if they ever offer it) it's super cheap. Can't go wrong for $4.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2014)

I had to take a picture of this....When I was doing my nightly routine, I noticed that I had so many pretty pink products and it needed a photo opp

thanks to memejunkie for the sleeping pack (in a trade) - which I LOVE.

the clean it zero is from peach &amp; lilly

the insobeau cleansing water I purchased off amazon after I saw it in the pink box

and the insobeau pink powder - from free &amp; trouble 4





the glass jar is just one of my knicky-knackies and I thought it would look nice..haha


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had to take a picture of this....When I was doing my nightly routine, I noticed that I had so many pretty pink products and it needed a photo opp
> 
> thanks to memejunkie for the sleeping pack (in a trade) - which I LOVE.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I love pink products!

How's the Clean It Zero? I'm finishing up my Recipe Green Tea Oil Cleanser at the moment so I haven't tried it yet, but I love the packaging!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a 20% off 200 vip code they aren't using? Please pm me, thanks so much


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I love pink products!
> 
> How's the Clean It Zero? I'm finishing up my Recipe Green Tea Oil Cleanser at the moment so I haven't tried it yet, but I love the packaging!


I'm going to jump in here and say that Clean It Zero was included in the Meme-K monthly box for October just in case anyone has ordered Global #16 and is contemplating buying it.

Edit: that isn't to say that it will end up in our boxes--it just sometimes happens that it does.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm going to jump in here and say that Clean It Zero was included in the Meme-K monthly box for October just in case anyone has ordered Global #16 and is contemplating buying it.
> 
> Edit: that isn't to say that it will end up in our boxes--it just sometimes happens that it does.


Do you have a particular blog or source that you go to for the contents of these boxes? I do a google serach and either find mumbo jumbo that has nothing to do with memebox or I can't tell if it's an unboxing or promotion because everything is korean, a tip on what to google would help so much because I don't think we are allowed to post blog links??

Edit: Ignore that, I just realised if I scroll down on the box pages on the MB Korea site the contents are there. Sometimes I wonder how I've managed to make it through almost 30 years on this planet.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I've managed to make it through almost 30 years on this planet.


hahah I ask myself that all the time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be 30 in a few months and I'm trying to figure out how I made it this far lol


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahah I ask myself that all the time!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be 30 in a few months and I'm trying to figure out how I made it this far lol


hahahaha maybe we can blame it on being 'almost 30'.. it's an age thing.


----------



## ilynx (Oct 23, 2014)

While you were sleeping spoiler on facebook!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

While You Were Sleeping Spoiler



Spoiler






 Spoiler #1 AHC Whitening Special Gen Skin Care Kit -retails at $18
Kit Includes: Whitening Special Gen Solution 30ml, Whitening Special Gen Serum 10ml, Whitening Special Gen Cream 10ml

This 3-step skin tone brightening medley includes a clarifying toner solution, soothingserum, and moisturizing cream, formulated with a range of ingredients that moisturize and brighten the complexion. Green tea, lavender, sage, rose hip oil, and more natural ingredients to help repair the look of fine lines, skin discolorations, and dull-looking skin.



SO. EXCITED.


----------



## seachange (Oct 23, 2014)

Berry/Jelly/Blackheads are all amazing boxes, I wish I got the jelly, the sunscreen looks really good, never tried a gel type of sunscreen, will be interested to hear opinion on that sunscreen.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Do you have a particular blog or source that you go to for the contents of these boxes? I do a google serach and either find mumbo jumbo that has nothing to do with memebox or I can't tell if it's an unboxing or promotion because everything is korean, a tip on what to google would help so much because I don't think we are allowed to post blog links??
> 
> Edit: Ignore that, I just realised if I scroll down on the box pages on the MB Korea site the contents are there. Sometimes I wonder how I've managed to make it through almost 30 years on this planet.


I just private messaged you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone please teach me how to add the spoiler option when you do posts?  I don't know how to T_T.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Can someone please teach me how to add the spoiler option when you do posts?  I don't know how to T_T.


I'm PMing you now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> While You Were Sleeping Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the ingredients! Green tea, lavender, sage....


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 23, 2014)

Memebox figured out the free shipping stacking thing check out the lipgloss VIP email


----------



## veritazy (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning ladies! Seminar break, so I though I should pop in for awhile~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ yeahh! I saw the kit too. It's a deluxe sample but my eyes was on that EH facial mist lol~ Box seems totally worth it!

@marjojoleintje congrats hun!! Expanding the memepalace, perhaps?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



seachange said:


> Berry/Jelly/Blackheads are all amazing boxes, I wish I got the jelly, the sunscreen looks really good, never tried a gel type of sunscreen, will be interested to hear opinion on that sunscreen.


Very curious about that too! I think many got a gel sunscreen from the Mwave box. Really want to know how it performs. Also curious about the C brand @@cfisher and i were ranting about all the time! It is a deluxe sample but the packaging looks totally fab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Memebox figured out the free shipping stacking thing check out the lipgloss VIP email


I JUST got on to see about this whole big Memebox item release...What a joke!

It is hilarious that you have to type in a code for free shipping. But how many people are going to pay $9 for that? ...And only two colors, of of which is orange?

....Didn't Memebox say they started this line to give the people what they want? 

@ I saw the spoilers with the two deluxe samples of Clean It Zero in the Meme-K box and had the same thought. I bought the Peach and Lily box for that, and I sure wish I had seen the Meme-K box first or I wouldn't have hah.

@@veritazy I was a bit thrown off by the packaging of the C item, but I was really thrilled to receive it. I do love the package they used for it though, perfect to throw in my purse. Was quite happy with the $24 value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And can someone tell me if they tried out their gel suncreen? Mine had a creamy consistency it didn't seem very gel like, anyone else?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Morning (or whatever time it is where you are!)

quite fancied the brush set combo but that's for US only so defo not going to buy just the tint as got enough lip stuff at the moment anyway. Purse safe for another day lol


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 23, 2014)

Memebox, why would you not do a two-pack of Time On My Lips? Why? That's what I want. I need one of each color, not four. I don't have that many lips!

Edit: surely you guys covered this already, but I'm just checking my email now.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 23, 2014)

For those of you that want the macaron lip balm but don't want to have to pay shipping, they have it on ebay for $5.80 and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I'm going to grab a few to give away and one for meeeee. A good price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Its-Skin-Macaron-Lip-Balm-9g-Choose-1-among-4-Colors-Free-gifts-/301327350762?pt=US_Makeup_Lips&amp;var=&amp;hash=item4628827bea


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

The strawberry one is slightly more expensive at 10.88 dollars but rest are 5.80


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Did anyone have a problem with their Global #15 being destroyed by Customs? This was my box with the mysterious/non-tracking number but received an email this morning the box was destroyed by Customs and they would be sending another out via UPS.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Meme junkie - oh no, that's not good. Did it have nail varnish in it? Know the UK don't allow import of that as the bottles can explode at altitude so may have had someone else's box explode - one of the nail ones and the whole shipment covered? I think DHL had a similar incident and were not happy. Memebox should really put a note on their site saying no nail varnish to UK...


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just watching a YouTube video and I don't believe so, I think it's a lip gloss. This is the box with all the hair care products in it. But for some reason I don't think it ever left Korea. The email is most definitely from someone in Korea.

Global #15



Spoiler


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like someone made a mistake over there and is now trying to sort it. At least they are sending a new box so you'll hopefully get it soon.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

Received an email about the modeling cup pack debacle, they finally got around to cancelling the orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Received an email about the modeling cup pack debacle, they finally got around to cancelling the orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow, they even emailed you?

Memebox is taking up their service a notch! I really thought they'd just be pending for forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Received an email about the modeling cup pack debacle, they finally got around to cancelling the orders  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is the 0$ orders yea`? 

Got a heartache right now thinking it were the ones we paid for but bought with 5$ coupons..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> This is the 0$ orders yea`?
> 
> Got a heartache right now thinking it were the ones we paid for but bought with 5$ coupons..


Hahah, they haven't emailed me about any of my modeling packs.

If they try and cancel paid for orders, things will not go down well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Sounds like someone made a mistake over there and is now trying to sort it. At least they are sending a new box so you'll hopefully get it soon.


Yes, I'm starting to wonder if the box never went out in the first place since there was never an actual tracking number. I'm curious if @@LoveSkinCare who had the exact issue will receive the same email. 
I spoke with a lovely CS rep the other day that mentioned this had happened to quite a few people and she was working on getting me a tracking number from Korea. I'm curious if everyone with this issue with receive the 'Customs destroyed your box' email.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, they haven't emailed me about any of my modeling packs.
> 
> If they try and cancel paid for orders, things will not go down well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Phew - time to breathe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

I just realized....Chocolate Mania ships tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 23, 2014)

Yogurt seems to berestocked but only with cutiepiemarzia :S. Its like hey heres some delicious ice cream covered with poop.... Like yeye

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2-yogurt-cosmetics#.VEjKUX5HarU


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> This is the 0$ orders yea`?
> 
> Got a heartache right now thinking it were the ones we paid for but bought with 5$ coupons..


haha yes the $0, your normal order is safe!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 23, 2014)

Chocolate Mania is probably a great box, wish I'd got that one now. Hopeful for Rose and Dessert next week, although Rose could be low value/lots of hand cream, and Dessert could be either super cute or not following the description...


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 23, 2014)

From Jeju and Global #16 ship tomorrow as well. I'm quite hopeful about Global, they're usually great and the description says it should be one of the best boxes so far. Of course, descriptions don't often mean a thing with Memebox but I still think it should be good. I definately liked last two Globals very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I love pink products!
> 
> How's the Clean It Zero? I'm finishing up my Recipe Green Tea Oil Cleanser at the moment so I haven't tried it yet, but I love the packaging!


I actually was a bit scared to try it - mineral oil and all, but it really is nice!  It really does melt on face and removes makeup nicely - I do not use around my eyes because of the mineral oil.   I then follow up with a foaming cleanser, as they recommend.  This has a very light scent to it as well  ~ cherry blossoms?  I do use the spatula because it will melt when it makes contact with your skin..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm going to jump in here and say that Clean It Zero was included in the Meme-K monthly box for October just in case anyone has ordered Global #16 and is contemplating buying it.
> 
> Edit: that isn't to say that it will end up in our boxes--it just sometimes happens that it does.


omg, that would be amazing.  I was thinking that I would have to purchase another one of these...haha

if it comes in global 16, I will be over the moon


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Morning ladies! Seminar break, so I though I should pop in for awhile~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @ yeahh! I saw the kit too. It's a deluxe sample but my eyes was on that EH facial mist lol~ Box seems totally worth it!
> 
> ...


I think that might be full size, just a different packaging - I looked it up and the jar is also 50mL


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> From Jeju and Global #16 ship tomorrow as well. I'm quite hopeful about Global, they're usually great and the description says it should be one of the best boxes so far. Of course, descriptions don't often mean a thing with Memebox but I still think it should be good. I definately liked last two Globals very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think From Jeju ships on the 28th?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think From Jeju ships on the 28th?


Oh, sorry, you're right. It's Make-up Edition 2 that ships tomorrow as well as the global one.

I'm just wanting as many boxes as possible to ship soon as I didn't get even one in over 2 weeks LOL Luckily, I've got Very Berry on the way and then there's Global, Korea's Most Wanted 1 &amp; 2 and many more for November and December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually was a bit scared to try it - mineral oil and all, but it really is nice!  It really does melt on face and removes makeup nicely - I do not use around my eyes because of the mineral oil.   I then follow up with a foaming cleanser, as they recommend.  This has a very light scent to it as well  ~ cherry blossoms?  I do use the spatula because it will melt when it makes contact with your skin..


Does it emulsify with water or just a straight balm/oil?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did anyone have a problem with their Global #15 being destroyed by Customs? This was my box with the mysterious/non-tracking number but received an email this morning the box was destroyed by Customs and they would be sending another out via UPS.


Yep, I got the same email this morning for my Moisture Surge box. I was surprised they said they were going to ship a replacement by UPS. I thought DHL was their preferred carrier.


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, I'm starting to wonder if the box never went out in the first place since there was never an actual tracking number. I'm curious if @@LoveSkinCare who had the exact issue will receive the same email.
> 
> I spoke with a lovely CS rep the other day that mentioned this had happened to quite a few people and she was working on getting me a tracking number from Korea. I'm curious if everyone with this issue with receive the 'Customs destroyed your box' email.


I just saw someone on fb post that they got the same message about customs on their Earth and Sea box that had funny tracking.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> I just saw someone on fb post that they got the same message about customs on their Earth and Sea box that had funny tracking.


I think something definately happened on the Korean side with these, since everyone that got the email so far are the ones that had a shipping notification with a weird tracking number including myself.

I had tried to email back and forth with them the other day to get a correct tracking # which took 5 emails until it was given to someone who actually understood what I was asking and said they would.check with shipping to see if they could get the number. Then today I got this email about customs destroyed it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm dealing with Memebox customer service it just feels like everyone I speak to is waiting for someone else to look into the matter and actually do something about it.

I can't help but feel like that was quite possibly the case with the weird tracking numbers. Like customer service reps just gave vague responses, until eventually someone in shipping was like "Okay guys, it's been a week weeks. Guess we better look into it now."

They were all conveniently damaged in customs? Sorry Memebox, I'm just not buying it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Does it emulsify with water or just a straight balm/oil?


straight up!  They say to tissue it off but I don't like doing that, so at the end, I do rinse off my face with warm water before the foam cleanser step.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 23, 2014)

Haha, as usual I will be the last to receive my global through snail mail. But it will be a good break for awhile. Imma focus on real life stuff for abit and test things out to review individually. 

@@Paulina PS the KMW2 sold out before I could get my hands on it. I do have November and December covered so its okay...

*I don't need more. Neither of us do, actually. But we are all addicts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I wonder if they got many sales for that lip tint special.

Anyone on here grab any?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Haha, as usual I will be the last to receive my global through snail mail. But it will be a good break for awhile. Imma focus on real life stuff for abit and test things out to review individually.
> 
> @@Paulina PS the KMW2 sold out before I could get my hands on it. I do have November and December covered so its okay...
> 
> *I don't need more. Neither of us do, actually. But we are all addicts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


@@veritazy I snatched it as soon as it came out, I was so angry with myself for not getting the first one!

Then, just yesterday I get this fantastic restock and now I've got both covered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm fighting for space with skincare and cosmetics pouring from every corner of my flat but I just can't stop. And I still have 15 boxes coming before the end of the year, yikes! Oh well, it's my only addiction and one of the things that never fails to make me happy so why should I even try to stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And my hubby is such an enabler, grrr! Not to mention all of YOU, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder if they got many sales for that lip tint special.
> 
> Anyone on here grab any?


Not me. I don't think I would wear either colour, too bright.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> straight up!  They say to tissue it off but I don't like doing that, so at the end, I do rinse off my face with warm water before the foam cleanser step.


Ohh nice, pls be in global 16!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

nope, not me. someone from here i sending me an orange one though


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Very curious about that too! I think many got a gel sunscreen from the Mwave box. Really want to know how it performs. Also curious about the C brand @@cfisher and i were ranting about all the time! It is a deluxe sample but the packaging looks totally fab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My sunscreen is also creamy -- not very gel-like. As far as the "C" item, I may be in the minority here, but I hate the packaging. I have such a hard time getting any of it out!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> My sunscreen is also creamy -- not very gel-like. As far as the "C" item, I may be in the minority here, but I hate the packaging. I have such a hard time getting any of it out!


So it's not just me then. Honestly, mine seemed like a regular creamy moisturizer, I don't understand the gel aspect? I should check the packaging, maybe they sent us the wrong item or ran out of the gel one? 

The truth is, if it had been ANY other brand in that packaging, I would have been disappointed with the item. But I know they'd never send us a full size of that item (it is a well known product) and the size is really generous. Plus, I like to have one moisturizer to keep in my bag at all times. I like that it takes up less space as you use it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I also haven't opened it yet though, so if there's an issue with that aspect, that will annoy me).

I really do not think many people are going to buy their lip tint. The price seems a bit...Insulting. Especially for a "big sale." I mean, 25%, seriously? Their Memeshop new arrival sales are hardly ever more than half the cost of the time, and they're frequently more like 65-80% off. And this is their own item. ...I wonder which boxes they'll end up in now.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

the C item is 50mL.  When I look on eBay, the item comes in two different packaging - the one we got and the jar.  But they are all 50mL.

Why is every saying it is a sample?   Is there a larger version?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Paulina PS haha we are all enablers lot~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi i wonder why too. Maybe repackaged? I saw several variations of the range online. 

@@cfisher maybe in the all about lips?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't get that one though. 

@@UberClaire ahhh thats a bummer. And I think I dwell too much on aesthetics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the product is good though.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

I will probably decant my C item into a jar, if it is that much of a pain to get out of the current container.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

What on earth are you lot talking about?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the C item is 50mL.  When I look on eBay, the item comes in two different packaging - the one we got and the jar.  But they are all 50mL.
> 
> Why is every saying it is a sample?   Is there a larger version?


Those products tend to have different sizes available.

Plus...If it was the large size, $24 is definitely nowhere near the retail cost. ...Nevermind the Memevalue.  :lol:


----------



## veritazy (Oct 23, 2014)

No pain, no gain @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yeah I think the real full-sized is about $49 innit, @@cfisher ?



Spoiler



@@Jane George it is the

Chosungah blue jam from just gellin'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I didnt get that, so I haven't done any prelim search on korean engines yet. Never seen this packaging anywhere tho.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> No pain, no gain @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And yeah I think the real full-sized is about $49 innit, @@cfisher ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ty @@veritazy.

been only following this thread half and half.

okay girlies, can get two bundles from inlaws for christmas... which ones shall i get?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@veritazy @@biancardi

I think I may have been mistaken! There was at some point two versions of the blue jam or black jam, possibly both, but it was awhile ago that I saw both items from this line available online (can't even find a cached page now). 

I double checked and the standard size now for the black jam is in fact 50ml. And I'm seeing the blue jam in the same sized jar online. I don't know if the other size I saw online was larger or smaller, so it could have been 25ml or 100ml. 

So, it actually looks like if we received 50ml...The retail price for that in the 50ml jar was actually about $60. 

No idea about the packaging thing, the only thing I can think of is that it could have been part of one of their limited edition/gift sets. Which would also explain why we managed to get (so lucky as to receive) one of these in our box.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

this is what I found on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ice-Blue-Jam-Spout-Water-Block-Cream-Sun-Block-Cooling-Moist-up-50ml-x-1/111439234427


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is what I found on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ice-Blue-Jam-Spout-Water-Block-Cream-Sun-Block-Cooling-Moist-up-50ml-x-1/111439234427


So it was at some point at least fairly widely available, that's so strange.

I love how the different packaging alone makes a difference in value of around $35.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 23, 2014)

I have seen that packaging! I dont Know Where, Maybe on koreadepart? They recently updated the brands items, new photos and Such, and took down discontinued items.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I have seen that packaging! I dont Know Where, Maybe on koreadepart? They recently updated the brands items, new photos and Such, and took down discontinued items.


I'll have to look! I haven't seen that item on KoreaDepart before, but I haven't checked in a few weeks now.

Probably the longest I've gone without checking to see what they have from Chosungah on sale.  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I knew they were going to cancel those free modeling masks....

....But I just realized when looking up an order for the tracking, they canceled my lip tint gloss from last week. The $5 one (free shipping) where a $5 off coupon worked.

So, are they just not going to ship out an item if it's free now, even if a coupon is used? Hmm.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

Ladies what are your favourite sites to order K-cosmetics from?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ladies what are your favourite sites to order K-cosmetics from?


You can find lots of info on K-beauty sites and where everyone is ordering from in the Korean Beauty/ Asian Skincare Talk Thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I knew they were going to cancel those free modeling masks....
> 
> ....But I just realized when looking up an order for the tracking, they canceled my lip tint gloss from last week. The $5 one (free shipping) where a $5 off coupon worked.
> 
> So, are they just not going to ship out an item if it's free now, even if a coupon is used? Hmm.


My lipgloss order is still there and says ready for shipment but I guess it's possible that they won't send them out as well..


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You can find lots of info on K-beauty sites and where everyone is ordering from in the Korean Beauty/ Asian Skincare Talk Thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


Thank you!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I knew they were going to cancel those free modeling masks....
> 
> ....But I just realized when looking up an order for the tracking, they canceled my lip tint gloss from last week. The $5 one (free shipping) where a $5 off coupon worked.
> 
> So, are they just not going to ship out an item if it's free now, even if a coupon is used? Hmm.


waaaaattttt

I just noticed that they canceled my order too. Wtf is up with that?

Don't make something $5 with free shipping if you don't plan on allowing people to use their $5 coupons on it.

I just checked the coupon though, and at the very least, it's available again so I might just use it to grab more masks. These kits would make a great holiday gift!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 23, 2014)

Have you seen the lucky11 spoiler? What do you guys think? I think it shouldnt be a spoiler, it cost 10-11 (for the 25 pack so more Than twice the amount) before it got discontinued. I read some reviews.. Not impressed. But we'll see.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> waaaaattttt
> 
> I just noticed that they canceled my order too. Wtf is up with that?
> 
> ...


I was pondering as to whether or not it should bother me....But in all seriousness, OBVIOUSLY they KNOW we're coupon crazy, so obviously lots of people were going to grab one with a $5 off coupon. And I love how they waited FOREVER to deal with it, and I haven't received an email notification to let me know about it. I mean, we did use a coupon, so it's not like we purchased an item for $0, and there was nothing wrong with the listing. It does bother me a bit, they did set themselves up for it.

Those mask kits are definitely great for gifts. And seriously, $9? It definitely isn't the sort of thing where anyone would have any clue how much you actually paid for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

God, please sell out soon ettang masks.. Ordered two more..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> God, please sell out soon ettang masks.. Ordered two more..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How many total have you ordered?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...Were those McGirly things ever featured in a Memebox? I'm not exactly feeling encouraged by the spoiler, shouldn't they be putting their best foot forward?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

lol i wondered what you were talking abut with mcgirly following earlier convos on here... sounds so suspect.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> How many total have you ordered?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think 9 now. Could be 10 aswell. Kinda lost control   How many you got?


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> waaaaattttt
> 
> I just noticed that they canceled my order too. Wtf is up with that?
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I think 9 now. Could be 10 aswell. Kinda lost control   How many you got?


I..Am not sure. I think 8 or 9. 

You saying you bought more than me just makes me feel like it's perfectly acceptable for me to purchase more. Oh goodness, here we go again! Haha

....Did everyone's lip tint gloss get canceled?


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'm actually happy with the McGirly spoiler...I've seen several very good reviews on that product.  I guess the size could be better, but I have way too much stuff I need to use up anyway, and I'm so excited to get another TCFS product!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I..Am not sure. I think 8 or 9.
> 
> You saying you bought more than me just makes me feel like it's perfectly acceptable for me to purchase more. Oh goodness, here we go again! Haha
> 
> ....Did everyone's lip tint gloss get canceled? Someone messaged me and told me theirs says completed but has no shipping information. I wonder if they marked others completed instead of canceled?


Iknow what you mean. And seeing them in stock still makes me urge for even more. But need to stop now. Maybe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My one lip gloss order were also cancelled. So looks like everyone's gloss will be..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority, but I'm actually happy with the McGirly spoiler...I've seen several very good reviews on that product.  I guess the size could be better, but I have way too much stuff I need to use up anyway, and I'm so excited to get another TCFS product!


I did want to try that product. And it's a good brand.

But it's not something I find encouraging as a spoiler. The real value is more like $4, and I just like to see high value items as spoilers. When they put a low value one, it just makes me worry that that's the item they think is supposed to get us all excited about the box.


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I knew they were going to cancel those free modeling masks....
> 
> ....But I just realized when looking up an order for the tracking, they canceled my lip tint gloss from last week. The $5 one (free shipping) where a $5 off coupon worked.
> 
> So, are they just not going to ship out an item if it's free now, even if a coupon is used? Hmm.


Wow!  They really are working the darkside! #antichristness


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

My lip gloss order hasn't been cancelled yet. I'll have to remember to keep checking to see if it does get cancelled. I can see cancelling if people ordered a lot of them and abused the coupons, but otherwise it's wrong.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I think canceling the orders for people that took advantage of the lip gloss situation is more than fair (and would be appreciated, to be honest).

But doing that to some of their biggest customers? Not so wise. Especially since they didn't send us a notification/email forever ago. Some people may have even wanted to purchase it at the $5 if given the chance once it was canceled. 

I just wish Memebox would handle things more professionally in situations like this. Even the situation with the free modeling packs was handled better.

@@blinded You beat me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 23, 2014)

After reading so much about the modeling masks, I caved and bought a set. I still haven't received any of the 6 Memeboxes I ordered so it was a leap of faith based on all of the comments on this forum lol.

In terms of the discount codes, I read that a person can use one 4 digit code and one 6 digit discount code a month. Is this on top of the code they send you every time you make a purchase - or do those count as your 6 digit code for the month?


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi. Spying the memeforum for a while-- mostly for the spoilers but also to delude myself that my shopping habits aren't all that bad as some of you. I have recd 5 memes so far in less than 20 days and have at least 10 more on the way before year ends. I am already drowning in skin care, makeup etc and have no space left anywhere in the house. Have already thrown out all packaging and boxes so I could cram the five boxes I do have in the space left. How on earth am I going to squeeze TEN MORE BOXES??! *deep breath*

Anyhoo some questions:

1 my mask 5+free from oil and trouble bundle hasn't arrived --- I got a letter from our customs office to present myself and basically prove I not an importer. Strange coz I have had no issues before with even much higher value goods...or maybe they just weren't inspected before. Question is: what does memebox show as the declared value on bundle sets? Like they always show $16 for the single boxes no matter what the actual value is.

My feeling is the value for my bundle was much too low to be believed and hence got caught. But why should I be held liable and pay a penalty?

Would it not be easier to just ignore the notice and simply ask memebox to refund my amount seeing as the bundle never reached me? Does memebox have a strict verification process before issuing refunds?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> After reading so much about the modeling masks, I caved and bought a set. I still haven't received any of the 6 Memeboxes I ordered so it was a leap of faith based on all of the comments on this forum lol.
> 
> In terms of the discount codes, I read that a person can use one 4 digit code and one 6 digit discount code a month. Is this on top of the code they send you every time you make a purchase - or do those count as your 6 digit code for the month?


You are correct on the 4 and 6 digit codes. And you can also use the code they gave you on your order confirmation one time per code but on those you have to order a $40 minimum.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Hi. Spying the memeforum for a while-- mostly for the spoilers but also to delude myself that my shopping habits aren't all that bad as some of you. I have recd 5 memes so far in less than 20 days and have at least 10 more on the way before year ends. I am already drowning in skin care, makeup etc and have no space left anywhere in the house. Have already thrown out all packaging and boxes so I could cram the five boxes I do have in the space left. How on earth am I going to squeeze TEN MORE BOXES??! *deep breath*
> 
> Anyhoo some questions:
> 
> ...


My bundles have all said $33 even when I had a 4 box bundle. I think you just have to show customs your order confirmation as proof of what you paid. I have not had to do this yet, knocks on wood.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> okay girlies, can get two bundles from inlaws for christmas... which ones shall i get?


I can't stop thinking about the Empress's Secrets + Cleopatra bundle, would that be a good one for you for Christmas?  I couldn't rationalize buying it with the boxes I'd already bought for December delivery, but after thinking it over for days, I'm going to cancel the Oh! My Lips + Cleanse &amp; Tone bundle I bought and get this other one instead.  Saw one spoiler for the Lips box and thought, "Eh."  I do need some lip treatments but could buy them separately.

Not interested in the new lip glosses.  Hot pink and orange, no thanks.  Nothing new to see there, move along.

The spoiler for While You Were Sleeping is a definite enticement.  That could be my November box.....


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My bundles have all said $33 even when I had a 4 box bundle. I think you just have to show customs your order confirmation as proof of what you paid. I have not had to do this yet, knocks on wood.


Thanks. The Ffot is great but frankly the little piggy on the elizavecca mask is freaking me out just from the spoiler photo ...don't really want that box..have ordered mask 6 and 7 instead. 
How would refunds work in this situation where the parcel is in the country but I don't go and collect it?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

Also, a question from a relative noob:  is it easy to cancel a Memebox order?  There's no penalty, is there?


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Hi. Spying the memeforum for a while-- mostly for the spoilers but also to delude myself that my shopping habits aren't all that bad as some of you. I have recd 5 memes so far in less than 20 days and have at least 10 more on the way before year ends. I am already drowning in skin care, makeup etc and have no space left anywhere in the house. Have already thrown out all packaging and boxes so I could cram the five boxes I do have in the space left. How on earth am I going to squeeze TEN MORE BOXES??! *deep breath*
> 
> Anyhoo some questions:
> 
> ...


What country are you in? That might make it a bit easier to answer your question. 

I know someone in a Canadian group I'm in had there box reassessed by Canadian customs because the declared value (I believe it was still $16 for a bundle of 3) was too low. They had to prove what they paid and I believe they had to pay the proper amount of customs and the associated fees. 

In my opinion, possibly getting charged customs is a chance you take when your order outside the country. Yes, I love that memebox puts a value on that means I don't get hit with customs but I also accept that it could happen and if it does it's my responsibility to pay the appropriate amount. I don't think memebox is responsible for refunding me if I choose to not pay the customs fee.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Silver nail - its easy to cancel, just email them and they will close the one and refund. Simples!


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Also, a question from a relative noob:  is it easy to cancel a Memebox order?  There's no penalty, is there?


Cancelling is pretty easy. I sent a message through the Help Centre on the website and tell them I'd like to cancel and include my order number. There's no penalty, but if you used a coupon code with your order you don't get that back. The last two boxes I've ordered were cancelled and refunded within 30 mins of my message.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

I think of its single boxes in the pink packages, then customs tend not to bother but when its a big box with 15.99 on the front they think...hmmmmm...lets look a bit closer at this one - no?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

wasn't it today that CPM boxes were to be sent out? Had an order from the shop plus that box and have received shipping info for the shop item but not that...

Also, why does everyone dislike CPM so much? (Sensitive question I know but her box seems to be like it contains Ebola or something!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't hate it but her level of disinterest spoke volumes in her unboxing.

It wasn't great and add to it that they were pushing affiliates really hard to sell it added to my own disinterest.

It also was overstocked with 5k available.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm pretty new to MUT and Memebox but I've been reading this thread all morning lol. 

Seems like everyone is pretty mixed on the My Lovely Boutique box, but I couldn't resist the $2 off and $5 code so I purchased it for $22.99 this morning. 

So far I've received the Snow White, Just Gellin', and Blackheads No More boxes. I think the Halloween box will be delivered today and I am waiting for the MCWL #3, Cleanse and Tone, and now the Lovely Boutique. 

I'm a fan of Memebox so far; it's a great way to get Korean skincare products. My mom is Korean and for the longest time it's been hard to find this kind of stuff in the States. Ugh, I only wish I lived in CA where they have Skinfood brick and mortar stores!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Let's be realistic here....Buying internationally, we know we're at fault for customs fees, not the company. And I don't know if it's the same for all shipping services or countries, but I've had a lot of international buyers leave packages with the postal service because they didn't feel like paying the customs. Those packages were never returned to me, so I have no idea what happens to them.
> 
> If your package is returned to Memebox, you can probably get them to refund the cost of the box. But not shipping fees, or any other associated fees they might be able to tack on (a lot of companies do this).


No, no, no. I am aware and used to paying custom duties for pretty much every international purchase. Yes thats a risk I am all too familiar with. What's different about this one is until now the local postman comes to my place, collects the duties and hands me my parcel. I know some things wrong when I need to go to -- not the local post office--- but the customs office to explain myself. I've had to do so only once before in the last 10 years or so...don't really recall the situation there but do remember that I had to bribe the customs guy to AVOID paying a PENALTY in ADDITION to normal custom duties. Was humiliating to say the least.

Btw I am in Bombay, India.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@gypsy696 Ah, that is strange. Understandable you'd be a bit hesitant, But I don't think customs will send the package back to Memebox, to be honest. So I don't think you'd even get the price of the box back.

I think the best thing would be to bring in a receipt of what you paid for the box. I mean, you really didn't do anything wrong or illegal.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, thanks. Just wondered what she had done to annoy so many people lol! Relatively new to Memebox and ordered her box as was one that showed items (along with Lisa's box which I like a lot). TBH, wondered why they didnt have well know Korean celebrities promoting the boxes....Not that I know any!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok, thanks. Just wondered what she had done to annoy so many people lol! Relatively new to Memebox and ordered her box as was one that showed items (along with Lisa's box which I like a lot). TBH, wondered why they didnt have well know Korean celebrities promoting the boxes....Not that I know any!


That would actually be a good idea, I know I'd probably buy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks very much for the replies of how easy it is to cancel an order.  Wish I could afford them all, but to get Cleo &amp; Empress I'm gonna cancel another two-box bundle.  Thank you again!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Thanks very much for the replies of how easy it is to cancel an order.  Wish I could afford them all, but to get Cleo &amp; Empress I'm gonna cancel another two-box bundle.  Thank you again!


Personally....I think you made the right choice in canceling the lips and cleanse/tone for the other two. ...But I also have high hopes for Cleopatra and Empress.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Just had my bank phoning me to come in for an annual review next week...now to think up plausible reasons why I've bought 18 Memeboxes in the last few months plus Nerd Block Jnr and My Little Box every month!!! Oh crap....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

umming and ahhing buying two seperate boxes...

perhaps city girl, green food,

and the dry/sensitive and omg 4 bundle...

or perhaps bloggers choice instead of green food

thoughts?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just had my bank phoning me to come in for an annual review next week...now to think up plausible reasons why I've bought 18 Memeboxes in the last few months plus Nerd Block Jnr and My Little Box every month!!! Oh crap....


??

your bank questions your purchasing decisions?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> umming and ahhing buying two seperate boxes...
> 
> perhaps city girl, green food,
> 
> ...



did you get superfood?  I think green food is going to be like that and I really liked my superfood box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> umming and ahhing buying two seperate boxes...
> 
> perhaps city girl, green food,
> 
> ...


OMG4 is when they're supposed to really wow us, so I'm hoping it's amazing. And I think the dry and sensitive skin box will be good. I like getting boxes like that where I know it's going to be all skincare that I can use. 

Green Food has the potential to be amazing.

City Girl seems like the sort of box where they either wow us and surprise me (Korea's Most Wanted) or just get rid of some cheap items they claim are popular. 

After Thumbs Up, still a bit worried about Blogger's Choice. But I decided to take the risk. Do they want to risk upsetting their bloggers?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> umming and ahhing buying two seperate boxes...
> 
> perhaps city girl, green food,
> 
> ...


can't help you there have all on order bar the green food box, as it didn't interest me at all, no buy me  in 2 seconds, I'm hopeful for omg bundle ,city girl and dry sensive ,and holding out for more cherry blossom hair conditioner will be in the bloggers pick or hair salon box,


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> OMG4 is when they're supposed to really wow us, so I'm hoping it's amazing. And I think the dry and sensitive skin box will be good. I like getting boxes like that where I know it's going to be all skincare that I can use.
> 
> Green Food has the potential to be amazing.
> 
> ...


It is subjective.

They could claim that someone really loved the cheekroom eyeshadow (which I do, but I didn't mention in the survey, cause I know others didn't like it) and that is why it is included

since bloggers have been complaining about certain curated boxes, I doubt they are worried about upsetting us - lol


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

They do a review of all my accounts to see if they can provide a "better service" aka sell me some account that I don't need but costs £12 a month etc. just don't want them seeing the multiple memebox entries!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I do know it's subjective, but I'm REALLY hoping that they try to do some items based on how many people recommend them. Rather than just picking say a Hope Girl lip balm because on blogger out of 500 said they liked it.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> It is subjective.
> 
> They could claim that someone really loved the cheekroom eyeshadow (which I do, but I didn't mention in the survey, cause I know others didn't like it) and that is why it is included
> 
> since bloggers have been complaining about certain curated boxes, I doubt they are worried about upsetting us - lol


I'm only hoping that this is not an opportunity for them to unload a bunch of leftovers, and then blame bloggers for "picking" those products. I mean, it's not like we can audit them or anything.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

The only problem is their review system..as most of them are "I'd like to try" rather than this product caused a skin reaction sort of thing


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Personally I'd like the reviews reset and then you can only leave a review if you've actually purchased the item. That way you might get a better idea if the item is any good


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Super late to the party, but I have Clean It! Zero Radiance and I looove it.  I would recommend it!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

bloggers choice or city girl then?

Thank you for all the answers so far though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> bloggers choice or city girl then?
> 
> Thank you for all the answers so far though


do you like the spoiler so far for city girl? 

Both of those boxes can be awesome or not..  I wish they would give a few more spoilers on these boxes...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Still holding out for an Elixers spoiler :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> do you like the spoiler so far for city girl?
> 
> Both of those boxes can be awesome or not..  I wish they would give a few more spoilers on these boxes...


its nice but not sure whether to risk buying bloggers choice as i did survey


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Still holding out for an Elixers spoiler :wub:


ahhh i forgot about that one


----------



## veritazy (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Jane George I think you should order the ones you want for yourself, blog about it and take the products you don't want to keep to regift them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Honestly not one box will be tailored 100% to someone's liking, so for example I will take some hair products, a nice smelling hand cream and a cleanser for my aunts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy shopping and gifting!

@@TheSilverNail I was eyeing the bundle too (cleo+empress). Too broke and I have the cleanse/tone + pouch bundle for the beginning of december. I know I need a toner, but cleansers I have aplenty... I think I might need to use cleansers to bathe at this rate...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher I haven't checked but I'll be bummed if the lip tint was cancelled...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they were more responsible for their actions. I know it was not a mistake but they should never have put the product as $5 knowing the coupon code exists. Hopefully all products are not jacked up by $5 because of this. I know I won't be memeshop-ping for awhile..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 23, 2014)

Im soo excited to see what the bloggers pick box will include.. My hopes are high for this one, don't disappoint us Memespies  :angry:


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I..Am not sure. I think 8 or 9.
> 
> You saying you bought more than me just makes me feel like it's perfectly acceptable for me to purchase more. Oh goodness, here we go again! Haha
> 
> ....Did everyone's lip tint gloss get canceled?


I only ordered one and it's been in Ready mode for some time now.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i got omg4 and dry sensitive

bloggers choice

city girl

in the end


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

My next box doesn't ship until Nov 18... I'm having withdrawals!  It's coming RM too.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 23, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im soo excited to see what the bloggers pick box will include.. My hopes are high for this one, don't disappoint us Memespies :angry:


This.


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 23, 2014)

I've just known that there's a spoiler to Luckybox#11

Does anybody have the link to the Luckybox #11 spoiler?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh, my DHL guy just caught me with the lip tattoo on. It was drying and I was TRYING to talk without closing my mouth and then my lips stuck together and he laughed his a$$ off. Lols for days I'm sure!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Bahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm only hoping that this is not an opportunity for them to unload a bunch of leftovers, and then blame bloggers for "picking" those products. I mean, it's not like we can audit them or anything.


This is a huge part of my concern.

But I'm more concerned about the bloggers themselves. I trust bloggers like...Well, pretty much all the MUT ladies in this thread.

But I'm worried about the bloggers that get free boxes (some of which don't even use the products) just randomly picking things because they like the packaging, or because they think it will be a good product, etc.

Which is why I just really hope they're going for popular picks. Not just "Okay, one blogger suggested this item, which we can get 500 for free, so we'll go with that."


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> The only problem is their review system..as most of them are "I'd like to try" rather than this product caused a skin reaction sort of thing


I just saw one "review" that was spam, mostly a weather report.  They really should remove anything that's not an actual review.  How can we make any buying decisions based on spam?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I've just known that there's a spoiler to Luckybox#11
> 
> Does anybody have the link to the Luckybox #11 spoiler?


http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/11


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

*Has anyone ever had DHL deliver a Memebox without a tracking number and email sent to you by Memebox first?*

I am missing a bundle that was mentioned earlier today by someone else- the CPM and Beauty Splurge by Lisa Pollano. I ordered it for Lisa's box after the single boxes sold out. In fact, I think I got one of the last bundles  because the box set said sold out right after that. 
*I've emailed Memebox twice about the set which was supposed to ship on the 23rd Korean time but is just sitting in my account as " ready".*

I have 51 other boxes ready to ship including the Gel box and the Berry box but mine are coming RM, sadly, and frankly this Memebuying has gotten out of control.* Yikes. I found 2 duplicates on another of my email accounts when I made a master list last night. I've sent email to Memebox about the bundle not shipping and  me wanting to cancel 2 boxes but they don't reply.*

I changed the email address on that one account because some person had stolen my email and was using it for their Twitter account ( makes NO sense to do that  but it just happened to me).

I'm feeling very frustrated with Memebox not getting back to me. I put the order numbers in the subject line.* Is it usual for their response time to be 24 hours?* I have sent most messages in email but one I resent through the website form.

*Also, has anyone in the USA who filled out the DHL " leave packages at my door" form and had it accepted by the driver had the Robocalls from DHL continue after that? *
Head banging Memebox day.. the duplicate boxes really were the last straw but at least I found them before December shipping. 

Hope everyone is having a happy Memeday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been traveling back and forth to the home that was my parents' home that I'm feeling disoriented. It was my teenaged home too. Trying to get things taken care of regarding estate sales and so forth... thus, my Memeshopping has been a bit disorganized.  

It's good to read this MAMMOTH thread and see what's going on again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*@@biancardi*, I had a pink cleansing night last night too.* Oh, I do NOT understand that Glow Glow balm product from Pinkaholic and wish you had gotten the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 23, 2014)

Memebox site doesnt load for hours...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Memebox site doesnt load for hours... Am i the only one?


It is loading for me with Chrome browser for Windows based PC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> * Oh, I do NOT understand that Glow Glow balm product from Pinkaholic and wish you had gotten the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


I got that box; did you have a question on the Glow Glow balm?  I'm no expert but I'm enjoying using it as a balm for my lips, some dry scar tissue, and other spots that need a little coddling.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

girlyGirlie - the CPM 2 hasn't shipped either with the looks of things and that was meant to go out today as well so they may be trying to catch up with yesterday's fiasco. I've those masks sitting as "processing" along with my Lovely Boutique so think they are struggling a bit!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie 

I constantly get packages from DHL before any sort of notification from Memebox, I rarely ever know my package is coming beforehand with my DHL value sets and Memeshop orders, except when the ladies on here remind me when value sets are shipping out. It seems rather common, sadly.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It is loading for me with Chrome browser for Windows based PC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I havent tried it on my pc yet (i use my IPAD most of the time, and never ever had this problem)


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/11


Product page! Whoops. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This is a huge part of my concern.
> 
> But I'm more concerned about the bloggers themselves. I trust bloggers like...Well, pretty much all the MUT ladies in this thread.
> 
> ...


We bloggers didn't receive points for doing the survey, so I'm hoping that people who don't care much about Memebox and the products (and just care about money/free stuff) ignored it. It had a super quick deadline, so I almost forgot to do it (and I'm usually pretty on top of things). I'm mostly concerned about Memebox's translation of the results into a box tbh.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@gypsy696 Ah, that is strange. Understandable you'd be a bit hesitant, But I don't think customs will send the package back to Memebox, to be honest. So I don't think you'd even get the price of the box back.
> 
> I think the best thing would be to bring in a receipt of what you paid for the box. I mean, you really didn't do anything wrong or illegal.


Hmmm. Yes I know but don't really WANT the mask box and could do with a refund. Memebox seems lax when it comes to its users operating with multiple accounts (I have three....I got the ettang pack for $6 instead of $14)....so goes to reason that they won't do much verification before issuing a refund. If they do object THEN will deal with Indian customs. But it certainly makes me reconsider getting so many bundle sets. Will stick to single boxes which make it through to me alright.

Chocomania is my next box due....anyone know what to expect with that box?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

I did the survey and remember doing n/a a lot due to the nature of the survey and my blog. But I just hoped they listened as hopefully it will have the cherry blossom hair treatment in it.

@@gypsy696 No spoilers on the chocomania so far but the cocoa box was good


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Hmmm. Yes I know but don't really WANT the mask box and could do with a refund. Memebox seems lax when it comes to its users operating with multiple accounts (I have three....I got the ettang pack for $6 instead of $14)....so goes to reason that they won't do much verification before issuing a refund. If they do object THEN will deal with Indian customs. But it certainly makes me reconsider getting so many bundle sets. Will stick to single boxes which make it through to me alright.
> 
> Chocomania is my next box due....anyone know what to expect with that box?


They are strict about issuing refunds, and make it pretty clear on the website that buyers are responsible for customs fees and issues...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@ Honestly, that's how I feel about it. It's like with a certain collab box, if you're not interested in the products why bother? But I do know a lot of people that fill out that sort of stuff just for the sake of doing it, but I'm very much hoping they just don't bother if they're not really that into the products.

Also, I wanted to ask you if you liked the Alice modeling cups you got from Meme-K. I was going to grab some on TesterKorea, just wondering how many I should get hah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I got that box; did you have a question on the Glow Glow balm?  I'm no expert but I'm enjoying using it as a balm for my lips, some dry scar tissue, and other spots that need a little coddling.


LOL, well yes I do have some questions about something called a " Glow Glow" balm.  I cleansed my face, applied my pretty pink toner, and the pink gel Water pack product that was in the Pinkaholic box, then I proceeded to use the Glow Glow balm as a night face cream. Uh, no, I goofed there, and  quickly felt like my skin was smothered. I washed my face and started all over again.

I guess my question was answered by the texture, but I had thought from the time the spoiler was released that the product was a facial night cream. 

Thank you so much for your offer to help me. I do have dry skin but it's not in danger of cracking and falling off my face due to really good K- products, so I didn't use it correctly..The directions on the card were " vague" IMO.

*I got 3 emails in a row from Gwen after I posted that Memebox was not answering my questions. LOL.*

*They cancelled my duplicate boxes ( YAY!!) so down to 48 boxes shipping in Nov. and Dec. ( and with our holidays, probably into the first week of Jan.).*

Also, about the CPM2 and Beauty Splurge Value Set- I did receive a " We will contact the warehouse about your shipping status" but there was nothing to indicate that they don't have stock to fill the orders. I guess they really did just have a stressed out day or two with all their shop mess and FB stuff.

Oh, and I have every single one of the boxes with the " golden ticket" designation on order, and when I sign into Memebox, it tells me that I have ONE entry " because you have purchased a specially marked prize box".

Hmmm, I don't think they can limit the ticket thing, can they? I certainly haven't bought any of the specially marked boxes since the " purple prize" announcement, and I won't ever buy a box with the anticipation of " winning something"  because their idea of a prize is a leftover stock item.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I bought all of my Golden Ticket boxes before the whole sweepstakes thing, where does it tell you that you have an eligible box? I definitely just think it's a glitch of sorts, it said somewhere you get one thing for each eligible box, so... I also agree, I bought mine before the announcement. I feel bad for anyone buying it just for the prize and potential to win some free future boxes.

As for the Glow Glow Balm...I'm sure someone will be able to chime in. But when I saw the ads for that product on other sites, before the Memebox spoiler, it was shown as being sort of a salve/balm. Like for dry patches, a lip treatment, a treatment for elbows and knees, etc. I do know it said stuff about giving your skin a glow, but I think it's meant to be mixed with something for that. I don't think it's meant to be used as a moisturizer, I think that's an error on Memebox's part.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Honestly, that's how I feel about it. It's like with a certain collab box, if you're not interested in the products why bother? But I do know a lot of people that fill out that sort of stuff just for the sake of doing it, but I'm very much hoping they just don't bother if they're not really that into the products.
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask you if you liked the Alice modeling cups you got from Meme-K. I was going to grab some on TesterKorea, just wondering how many I should get hah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh oh oh--yes! I saw this question yesterday and got pulled away at work. I didn't love them. I had a terrible time getting them to mix up smoothly. Even when I used a whisk I had trouble. I had better luck once with a Verikos mask, so I don't think it was 100% me. I ended up with a clumpy layer about 1 inch thick that never dried the latest time I used the Alicia--there's video of the mess on Instagram. Part of it is my technique issues, but I'm not bad in the kitchen and I just didn't find this all that user friendly.

[btw I "experimentally" put the mini Super Berry Tangle in my shopping cart to see the cost of everything and TK didn't deduct my 8% discount--is that some sort of thing related to "brand C"?]

Does anyone know when the spoiler item for the Super Luckybox 11 was in a Memebox? I'm really confused about where it even came from. Excited to get it, but they must be throwing it way back for this box. Can't wait to see what turns up.


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But I'm more concerned about the bloggers themselves. I trust bloggers like...Well, pretty much all the MUT ladies in this thread.


I want the bloggers from this thread to make a box. I would totally trust it. Even though I know that @@biancardi has oily skin and a product she would pick might not suit me, I trust it would be a quality product that I could give to someone. I keep considering getting the blogger picks box, but not knowing how MB used the results of the survey to choose the items has stopped me. It's funny that I buy other boxes with no idea how items get chosen and I'm okay with that, but this one concerns me. I'll admit I also worry that it's going to be a box of left over items. It would be very easy to say "that's what people wanted" even if it wasn't.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

It would be tricky to make a box with a group of us but it would be fun....if they muck up bloggers box i will rant, same as dirty gal.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I just received a package from DHL from Memebox. 

1. This is not my shop order. It does not contain a single item that I ordered.

2. The box is SOAKED, as in half the box is SOGGY and the inner products that are in cardboard are also soaked.

3. It smells like DEAD FISH. No, not that unpleasant scent that wet wood or cardboard get...As in, actual fish guts. 

Also, my DHL man didn't even want to deliver the package. In fact, he refused to let me sign for the package because he thinks there's something seriously wrong with the package. When I said it was cosmetics, he had a look of sheer terror on his face. His response? "...As in...The stuff you put on your face? ...That just ain't right." ...I could not have said it better, Mr. Deliveryman.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> LOL, well yes I do have some questions about something called a " Glow Glow" balm.  I cleansed my face, applied my pretty pink toner, and the pink gel Water pack product that was in the Pinkaholic box, then I proceeded to use the Glow Glow balm as a night face cream. Uh, no, I goofed there, and  quickly felt like my skin was smothered. I washed my face and started all over again.
> 
> I guess my question was answered by the texture, but I had thought from the time the spoiler was released that the product was a facial night cream.
> 
> Thank you so much for your offer to help me. I do have dry skin but it's not in danger of cracking and falling off my face due to really good K- products, so I didn't use it correctly..The directions on the card were " vague" IMO.


I'm just getting started with Memebox products.  A slippery slope!  But I'm having fun.

Reading the card in the Pinkaholic box, I agree it's somewhat vague, and I got the impression that the Glow Glow balm was not a night cream per se.  Like they say, a little goes a long way.  I haven't been using it on my face except on a few isolated itchy dry spots that are old blemishes.  It's too oily (in a good way) and shiny for me to put all over my face.  I like it as a lip balm since I don't detect any odor or taste, and I've also been using it on healing bug bites.  I think I might try a little on my hands and then regular hand cream on top of it so it won't feel too greasy.

@@gypsy696, I'm getting the Chocolate Mania box too and am excited about it.  I'm hoping for one of those Chocolate Macaron lip balms and maybe the Missha Creamy Chocolate Latte Cleansing Foam, but am just guessing.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received a package from DHL from Memebox.
> 
> 1. This is not my shop order. It does not contain a single item that I ordered.
> 
> ...


that is not good. I am surprised they didn't bin it at dhl tbh


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 23, 2014)

I still have my order for the lip tint gloss, but I ordered two with a coupon so I still paid $5. Hoping mine doesn't get canceled. That sucks they're doing that without notice though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that is not good. I am surprised they didn't bin it at dhl tbh


I really can't believe they didn't either.

He flat out refused to let me sign for it and asked me if I wanted to even take it. At that point, it was wrapped in a plastic bag, so I had NO IDEA how bad it was.

@@ceredonia I wonder about situations like that. And also, if people used points to order it, do they still get canceled? Because that is basically money still.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone tell me why I need the spoiler of while you were sleeping? Is it a good product? for what skin type? I get scared whenever I read the word whitening in korean cosmetics!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

I am ever so angry i cant get the memebox brushes tbh and even more angry memebox keep sending me adverts to get it cheaper


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 23, 2014)

Still no review points on my account, even after I sent in an email.. I wonder if they are busy dealing with the lip gloss and modeling masks to deal with emails.


----------



## yunii (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just received a package from DHL from Memebox.
> 
> 1. This is not my shop order. It does not contain a single item that I ordered.
> 
> ...


Ok now that is scary....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

@@cfisher what were the items inside?  Too bad you cannot do a smell o rama for memebox...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

yunii said:


> Ok now that is scary....


I just realized another interesting part.

So, the DHL man usually asks for my name and everything...But he didn't. Probably because he didn't ask me to sign.

I just saw that the package is addressed to someone named Louisa B***** (I think, it's a wee bit smudged).

Well ladies, I think a lot of us may be in for some surprises in our mail.

Oh, and the tracking doesn't match any of my tracking numbers.

The only thing they got right is my address.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

@@cfisher is that your name? if not that is even scarier.

also might be best to remove name on here f it isn't you


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized another interesting part.
> 
> So, the DHL man usually asks for my name and everything...But he didn't. Probably because he didn't ask me to sign.
> 
> ...


omg what a nightmare!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 23, 2014)

i REALLY hope they bundle some of the boxes like they used to.. im getting chocolate mania and global 16 and would LOVE it if they bundled it together!....

PLEASE MEMEBOX! PLEASEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized another interesting part.
> 
> So, the DHL man usually asks for my name and everything...But he didn't. Probably because he didn't ask me to sign.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is what I'd call an OMG box!  But not in a good way.  (Coming soon to Memebox.... the Fish Guts box....)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@cfisher what were the items inside?  Too bad you cannot do a smell o rama for memebox...


I dumped everything onto a table in the basement to get the box out of the house and hopefully air it out a bit (I was literally gagging the entire time, I can't remember the last time I smelled anything so putrid). I haven't checked everything, but there was multiple hard soaps, one of those baby face blushers, one of those face mitt things, and one of those lip scrubs we get in our boxes all the time. The rest is plastic wrapped still.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

yep chocolate and global bundle would be fab


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

That's defo not good. I think they might be taking on too much at the moment and its beginning to show. Secretsales in the UK were the same for a bit - sending out wrong orders or half orders and a nightmare to contact. While they did eventually get s bit better, a lot of folk weren't happy and left to purchase elsewhere. Given the number of bloggers, too many mistakes and it would damage their reputation.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i was gonna say it was 'box o fish.... new invention' but thought i may get told off


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized another interesting part.
> 
> So, the DHL man usually asks for my name and everything...But he didn't. Probably because he didn't ask me to sign.
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't think there was any way to curb my compulsive Memeshopping, but that is actually creepy enough that it might actually turn me away for a while (if it happened to me)!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Two people have told me they had issues with recent Memeshop orders.

But the messing up the names on orders thing, that really baffles me.

I really hope this is some sort of combination between warehouse chaos and a weird glitch, but I hope they're not getting lots of things all jumbled up.

And I really hope the fish gut issue is something related to something that just so happened to be near the box. Not any sort of warehouse related issue, haha.

@@Andi B Good luck stopping me from buying Memeboxes. And I will avoid the Memeshop for now...But none of you ladies are safe. Because this isn't even the box for the stuff I ordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just realized another interesting part.
> 
> So, the DHL man usually asks for my name and everything...But he didn't. Probably because he didn't ask me to sign.
> 
> ...


OMG...

thats like my problem! where they sent me a package that I didn't even order! but it did have my name and address, i just never paid for the items....

Luckily it wasn't my camel milk lotion since i checked the tracking on that something finally showed up on usps. and the package that wasn't mine was sent dhl.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> OMG...
> 
> thats like my problem! where they sent me a package that I didn't even order! but it did have my name and address, i just never paid for the items....
> 
> Luckily it wasn't my camel milk lotion since i checked the tracking on that something finally showed up on usps. and the package that wasn't mine was sent dhl.


This is seriously messed up. I mean shipping the wrong items is one thing, but shipping boxes to the wrong people entirely? Yikes! And the name thing really confuses me. 

Oh, if something happens to my camel milk creams....Or my 7 Seconds masks....Oh, no no no. Now THAT would cause me to reconsider spending my money on Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Two people have told me they had issues with recent Memeshop orders.
> 
> But the messing up the names on orders thing, that really baffles me.
> 
> ...


I know, I was just trying to set some Memebox boundaries for myself last night, as in "okay, I should cut down to only ordering X boxes per week."  Then, I looked at what I had ordered each week for the past few months, and saw that there were very few boxes that I could have easily passed on.  So I increased my limit a little bit, and a little bit more, until I just gave up and found room in my budget elsewhere to justify my purchases.  I am horrible!!!


----------



## yunii (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I dumped everything onto a table in the basement to get the box out of the house and hopefully air it out a bit (I was literally gagging the entire time, I can't remember the last time I smelled anything so putrid). I haven't checked everything, but there was multiple hard soaps, one of those baby face blushers, one of those face mitt things, and one of those lip scrubs we get in our boxes all the time. The rest is plastic wrapped still.


You are so brave to even bring it into your basement. LOL I will have told the DHL guy to take it away.


----------



## yunii (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Two people have told me they had issues with recent Memeshop orders.
> 
> But the messing up the names on orders thing, that really baffles me.
> 
> ...


You are making me worried now. I am still waiting for the tracking order for my Oct 2nd order from Memeshop.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i would love to know what memebox's reply is to the 'box of fish'


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This is seriously messed up. I mean shipping the wrong items is one thing, but shipping boxes to the wrong people entirely? Yikes! And the name thing really confuses me.
> 
> Oh, if something happens to my camel milk creams....Or my 7 Seconds masks....Oh, no no no. Now THAT would cause me to reconsider spending my money on Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL me too!! 

I feel like shipping from them really scares me.. but I cant stop ordering when they have such good deals!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i would love to know what memebox's reply is to the 'box of fish'


They were doing a test run for the Princess Ariel Memebox?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Andi B Memebox has definitely changed my spending habits. I have a budget for groceries/dining out and takeout/cosmetics. And even though I can go over it a bit, since I'm planning on buying a place when I move soon I force myself to either meet my budget or stay under. And ever since Memebox...Well, let's just say that I definitely reconsider paying $20 for a pizza or spending $10 on expensive imported gummy candy. I guess it's not the worst thing, my skin and my general health seem to benefit from it. (Self enabling, a sign of a true Memebox addiction!)

@@yunii I have sensory issues related to migraines, so I thought that maybe it was just me being too sensitive. But he seriously had it tightly wrapped up, so it wasn't even anywhere near as bad. You know those clear plastic bags they use when it's raining? It was wrapped in one of those, wrapped in another, then placed inside of another bag that was knotted shut. I honestly thought at that point that it was water damage, I have had boxes that were soaked in the rain and smelled funky. But once I unwrapped everything....Even my dog wasn't running over to sniff it (and he sniffs every new thing brought into this house).


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone opened up the 5-pack sheet mask fro Mask Box #5 yet?  If you open the outer package, are the masks individually packaged or not?  Curious if anyone knows.

@cfisher  oh wow that is a HUGE issue.  I realize sh!t happens, but how EXACTLY does one person's name and another persons' address end up on a label??  Sorry you had to deal with a stinky, destroyed package.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I just realized something....

I emailed Memebox...And you just know the immediate response is going to be "take a photo, please."

I didn't even think about that when I got rid of the package.

Actually, you know what? There is no way in heck I was keeping it in this house long enough to take a photo. I walked out to the dumpster through the basement door because I was too afraid of even walking it up through the house (and kitchen) again.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Andi B or it was one of the six golden ticket prizes?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle They are in fact individually packaged. But they smelled really strong through the packaging once I opened the main one, so I wouldn't open the outside bag until you plan to start using them. 

It's so weird...Not my box or tracking information....Not my stuff....Not my name. Only the address is right.

@@Jane George Maybe their new warehouse used to be some sort of warehouse for seafood?


----------



## yunii (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But he seriously had it tightly wrapped up, so it wasn't even anywhere near as bad. You know those clear plastic bags they use when it's raining? It was wrapped in one of those, wrapped in another, then placed inside of another bag that was knotted shut. I honestly thought at that point that it was water damage, I have had boxes that were soaked in the rain and smelled funky. But once I unwrapped everything....Even my dog wasn't running over to sniff it (and he sniffs every new thing brought into this house).


you are so funny. I was giggling at work when i read this.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> They were doing a test run for the Princess Ariel Memebox?


Ah, a mermaid box, that explains it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

@@cfisher maybe a box that needs to 'sleep with the fishes' or a spin on 'horses head in your bed'


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Has anyone opened up the 5-pack sheet mask fro Mask Box #5 yet?  If you open the outer package, are the masks individually packaged or not?  Curious if anyone knows.
> 
> @cfisher  oh wow that is a HUGE issue.  I realize sh!t happens, but how EXACTLY does one person's name and another persons' address end up on a label??  Sorry you had to deal with a stinky, destroyed package.


hi there!

they are individually wrapped inside =] so no need to feel like you have to use it up very quickly


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone else seeing the ad at the bottom for fish dating.co.uk...with loads of fish in the sea? Co-incidence?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher maybe a box that needs to 'sleep with the fishes'


:lol:  Remind me again why I felt the need to try to "save" the items that I didn't even buy?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok..its changed to Joy jumpers...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I dumped everything onto a table in the basement to get the box out of the house and hopefully air it out a bit (I was literally gagging the entire time, I can't remember the last time I smelled anything so putrid). I haven't checked everything, but there was multiple hard soaps, one of those baby face blushers, one of those face mitt things, and one of those lip scrubs we get in our boxes all the time. The rest is plastic wrapped still.


geez, I wonder if it got dumped in some sea side or something.  Nothing in there sounds like it should smell that badly.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

And no, I've not been on any dating sites as happily married so was completely random..now its Smythson leather diaries


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

something has obviously been rancid for a while in there... or something has leaked.

surprised it got through when a lot of the nail varnishgate ones didn't

lol its a shame i didn't get it as i vlog everything lol


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Did it look like something had leaked onto the box (on the top) or from the box (on the bottom). If its just the bottom then its likely to have been one of the contents..,but which one is the big question.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> something has obviously been rancid for a while in there... or something has leaked.
> 
> surprised it got through when a lot of the nail varnishgate ones didn't


The weird thing is, is it looked like one end of the package was seriously put into a puddle (of something other than water) because the side was COMPLETELY soaked through, and it looked like the liquid just sort of soaked through that half (and a bit more) of the package, but the other side had not a single spot of any liquid. This definitely was not normal rain or water damage. 

The side that was damaged was the side, not the top or bottom, so it doesn't make sense for the damage to have come from inside. I did look for bottles or liquids and found nothing, and the inside mostly smells more than anything. There was a few cardboard things that were wet, but other than that the inside doesn't seem to have any sort of liquid. Just....Stink.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The weird thing is, is it looked like one end of the package was seriously put into a puddle (of something other than water) because the side was COMPLETELY soaked through, and it looked like the liquid just sort of soaked through that half (and a bit more) of the package, but the other side had not a single spot of any liquid. This definitely was not normal rain or water damage.
> 
> The side that was damaged was the side, not the top or bottom, so it doesn't make sense for the damage to have come from inside. I did look for bottles or liquids and found nothing, and the inside mostly smells more than anything. There was a few cardboard things that were wet, but other than that the inside doesn't seem to be wet.


looks like it was either a storage issue or a transportation error then.

may well have ended up my bath here


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

@@cfisher @@princesskelly thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to sheet mask tonight, so I'm trying to think of what all I have at home... only stuff from memebox.  I have one left of the purederm rice mask from Whole Grains #1, the masks from OMG 2 (crystalline, milky dress carboxy), two black dewytree masks (honey and detox), and the honey masks from Mask #5.  Anyone wanna tell me which I should do?  (I'm not a good decision maker teehee and subject to influence)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> looks like it was either a storage issue or a transportation error then.
> 
> may well have ended up my bath here


Yeah, I do think it was before it reached DHL, I get DHL packages the following day after shipping, honestly I think this box had to have been sitting somewhere like this for a day or two. 

@tiedyelifestyle I vote Milky Dress! But mostly because I want to hear how it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i like the crystalline one


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Found this which happened a while back to a passenger and might explain

Quote:

Originally Posted by laoshu

In regards of the Fish smell - I remember there was a thread a while back about luggage having a strong fish smell after a TG flight.. The FA might be right that they have seafood in the cargo.. wonder how many people got sick from eating that if it already smells on the aircraft !

What is likely to have happened is the cargo boxes with fish weren't loaded on the original flight and the cold packs ran out of cold. The fish would be claimed at the destination but credited back to the purchasers account for late shipment of perishable goods.

I worked in a fish market during college... this is not unusual.

Now spillage or escaping smell is not common and speaks to the poor control of the shipper as well as TG cargo for not refusing the packing.

So probably a cargo of fish that's not been refrigerated properly and the box has landed in a puddle...


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's the thread its from

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/thai-airways-royal-orchid-plus/1502938-fishy-smell.html


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i wonder if any one else with memeboxes delivered today/ will be delivered tomorrow got eau de fish boxes with other ppls names


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Alidolly Ugh I'd almost rather imagine the smell as rancid product than fish juice!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Alidolly That's what I was sort of thinking, that it had to have been sat in a puddle of something accidentally. And I really do not think it was water. I've had boxes delivered wet before, I've even had a package that looked like it went for a swim in the ocean (which took over 3 weeks to get to me), and my father left books in our basement when I was a kid that got soaked after a washer machine incident. He removed to move the soaked books for 6 months. NONE of that stuff even holds a candle to this smell, particularly after it was unwrapped. 

I have no idea what happened. And I was teasing about the warehouse thing. I really just hope that this is something that other people don't experience. 

So, if you see your DHL man carrying a wet soggy Memebox....Pretend they have the wrong address.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe everyone who had a box destroyed by customs has been saved from having their own stinky fish box?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh....,that's every time here in Scotland. Always raining


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Maybe everyone who had a box destroyed by customs has been saved from having their own stinky fish box?


:lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Darn you customs. Why did you have to exclude me from this massive Memebox destruction?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

many joys of living in uk... we have three types of weather... dull day, wet day, wetter day,


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

My Chocolate Mania box better not get near any fish or I will cry.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> Maybe everyone who had a box destroyed by customs has been saved from having their own stinky fish box?


My "destroyed by customs box" was registered mail.


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

If you stop the promo emails from memebox, does it stop the emails about boxes shipping? I'm over the double emails on my one account and since it's not my VIP or affiliate account there's no reason for me to still get the promos right? Between two email addresses I have gotten 5 emails about the new lip products today.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My "destroyed by customs box" was registered mail.


I don't think many of us believe the "destroyed by customs" story....Do we?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Chocolate fish...now there's a different culinary treat! Mary Berry - try that one out on the Bake off next time...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

blinded said:


> If you stop the promo emails from memebox, does it stop the emails about boxes shipping? I'm over the double emails on my one account and since it's not my VIP or affiliate account there's no reason for me to still get the promos right? Between two email addresses I have gotten 5 emails about the new lip products today.


I think you would still get your shipping notices. I don't know why they call it a "newsletter". I only have one account and I get 2 of each email, one says VIP and the other is the same but without VIP


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

a twist on:

http://www.chocolatetradingco.com/buy/chocolate-fish


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a twist on:
> 
> http://www.chocolatetradingco.com/buy/chocolate-fish


I'm suddenly very grateful for those RM packages....I don't think much can soak through those plastic bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't think many of us believe the "destroyed by customs" story....Do we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not one bit I think someone forgot to ship them because they are sending me out another one which I find hard to believe they have any Moisture Surge boxes laying around.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a twist on:
> 
> http://www.chocolatetradingco.com/buy/chocolate-fish


Hey, they have loyalty points too!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hey, they have loyalty points too!


lol was first on a search. never used them


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Not one bit I think someone forgot to ship them because they are sending me out another one which I find hard to believe they have any Moisture Surge boxes laying around.


Oh, I wasn't directing that at you to be clear! I really don't think anyone that got those messed up RM tracking numbers believes it.

And yeah, the fact they have the boxes lying around is rubbish.

I received an empty cafe box (er, bag with no box inside) and they definitely made it clear that once a box sells out that is absolutely it (until restocks). And people got those for different boxes, so obviously it's not a coincidence.

I just think it's amusing how they blame customs for it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I wasn't directing that at you to be clear! I really don't think anyone that got those messed up RM tracking numbers believes it.
> 
> And yeah, the fact they have the boxes lying around is rubbish.
> 
> ...


I didn't take it that way, LOL. it is funny that they are blaming customs. You should see the email they sent. It is quite comical as they say "once we have the UPS tracking number we will touch you as soon as we can" I died laughing


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I didn't take it that way, LOL. it is funny that they are blaming customs..you should see the email they send. It is quite comical as they say"once we have the UPS tracking number we will touch you as soon as we can" I died laughing


Just wanted to be sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really can't help but laugh at how Memebox handles certain things. I mean, obviously that was a widespread issue, don't they realize that people are going to talk about it and figure out that their story is rather rubbish?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 23, 2014)

My Ugly I mean Cute Wishlist finally made it to NYC customs, LOL. Can you tell I'm really excited to get it, LOL


----------



## moosie (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> wasn't it today that CPM boxes were to be sent out? Had an order from the shop plus that box and have received shipping info for the shop item but not that...
> 
> Also, why does everyone dislike CPM so much? (Sensitive question I know but her box seems to be like it contains Ebola or something!)


I got CPM today; it was bundled with the Yogurt Box, so it was shipped express.

I am *very* happy about the extra gift that I received.  It's a full-sized jar of



Spoiler



Dr. MJ Syn-Ake Lifting Cream



I have no idea how Meme is handling the extra product part (meaning I don't have a clue how many people will receive this vs. some other random product) but if they are all on this level then I think a lot of people will be happy.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm actually sitting here thinking that...Maybe the Yogurt and CP2 box isn't so bad.

Then I remember...There's no way they're sending out the same free gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And I do already have the yogurt box.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub: )


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

Memebox is selling their lip gloss-tint for $12. How even. It's a decent tint, but $12? We...get...buckets of glosses and tints in...Memeboxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

its a very high price tbh.


----------



## moosie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm actually sitting here thinking that...Maybe the Yogurt and CP2 box isn't so bad.
> 
> Then I remember...There's no way they're sending out the same free gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (And I do already have the yogurt box.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub: )


Yeah, I'm pretty curious to see what the extra product is in other people's boxes.  If the value isn't comparable, there could be problems. 

I am soooo happy about the Yogurt Box!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox is selling their lip gloss-tint for $12. How even. It's a decent tint, but $12? We...get...buckets of glosses and tints in...Memeboxes.


Haha, I keep wondering the same thing. Of all the products to make....Lip tint gloss, seriously? 

How amused were you by their $9 special? I love how they sent out like 15 emails in an attempt to get us all worked up about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and I think I forgot to say thank you (sorry!) I'll grab one of a couple types of those Alice masks out of curiosity, but if not for you telling me that I probably would have grabbed like 5 each of the ones I was most interested in. My credit card thanks you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ...And I know what you mean, I've had other ones that were clumpy, I definitely wouldn't blame your whisking and stirring skills.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@moosie So I looked, and the free gift thing was only for that one week period.

....How are they going to sell any of those CP2 boxes now? The fangirl momentum is long gone, and no free gift now? Yikes. I bet they're still pushing it at Christmas at this rate.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

i think they might be part of the giveaway contest on the selected boxes tbh


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 23, 2014)

Just scared the bejesus out of my DH as tried the Lailly steam pore on my face and he walked in while I was covered in the stuff. After he stopped laughing, he sniffed my face and said "well, at least it doesn't stink of anything" and left me to it. Felt a bit gritty washing it off and now got the Youngsowoosa Oh, it's lovely and soft cream on. Smells faintly of pepper? Just hope I'm not covered in spots tomorrow...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i think they might be part of the giveaway contest on the selected boxes tbh


I definitely think it's possible. 

In fact...Instead of breaking them down to include the products in the giveaway, or in other boxes...Just giving out an entire box as the prize for something like 4th place, would be quite brilliant on their part.


----------



## moosie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@moosie So I looked, and the free gift thing was only for that one week period.
> 
> ....How are they going to sell any of those CP2 boxes now? The fangirl momentum is long gone, and no free gift now? Yikes. I bet they're still pushing it at Christmas at this rate.


I agree, those boxes will take forever to unload.   Yikes indeed!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a 20% off $200 code that they don't need?  I'm desperate to place one last (yes I swear its my last, lol) order but I can't afford to do it without the discount code.  If anyone could help me out I'd be so very grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My Ugly I mean Cute Wishlist finally made it to NYC customs, LOL. Can you tell I'm really excited to get it, LOL


my box of nightmare dollies are waiting for me at home.....

let's hope they don't smell like fish guts!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

@@cfisher, I think that most people who might accidentally put* Glow Glow balm* on their faces will be washing it off like I did. Felt like my mother's cold cream when I was a child and played in her olden times cosmetics LOL

Guess what DHL left at my door? My* Beauty Splurge box* and the* CPM box bundle*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No wonder Memebox couldn't find the shipping info.

My boxes are so nice. No dents or anything. I love that there's no orange colored anything, that I got the brown and gold eye shadow set ( the only one I wanted) but not happy that my Babyface blusher is also brown. So I went to the *US Memeshop* and ordered the Rose and the Lavender colors since I got a really pretty plum lippy in one of the boxes. I  threw in the Lip Tint Duo which I have received about 12 emails today to buy. I felt sorry for Memebox that they have had to push these so hard.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My other lip color in the CPM box is a deep red. I love it too.

And ladies, if you ordered the "* From Jeju" *box and if it has any product in it comparable to the* Hallabong* Energy All in One Serum, that will be a great box. It smells and feels wonderful. I am REALLY excited about the *From Jeju *box now!! ( I think my Meme- expectations are still severely lowered by the MCW3 box- I hate it!).

These two boxes, which some people have disparaged from day one, including me at times, are really really cute with pretty and usable products in person and I have dry enough skin to even use the* Tony Moly Apple Detox cream* without any problems, ha ha. I KNOW it goes on the face,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also smells heavenly, if a bit messy...Can't be messier than bounce cheese to come though..

Edited to add comment about the From Jeju box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> Does anyone have a 20% off $200 code that they don't need?  I'm desperate to place one last (yes I swear its my last, lol) order but I can't afford to do it without the discount code.  If anyone could help me out I'd be so very grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


have sent


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

moosie said:


> I got CPM today; it was bundled with the Yogurt Box, so it was shipped express.
> 
> I am *very* happy about the extra gift that I received.  It's a full-sized jar of
> 
> ...


ohhh that is nice.

damnit, memebox, make a VENOM BOX NOW.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh that is nice.
> 
> damnit, memebox, make a VENOM BOX NOW.


If something actually sells on KoreaDepart for $50...Well, I hope this is a sign of good things to come!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my box of nightmare dollies are waiting for me at home.....
> 
> let's hope they don't smell like fish guts!!


WORST Memebox you'll ever get. Just keep that in mind- it's all gravy after this one box, IMO.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just scared the bejesus out of my DH as tried the Lailly steam pore on my face and he walked in while I was covered in the stuff. After he stopped laughing, he sniffed my face and said "well, at least it doesn't stink of anything" and left me to it. Felt a bit gritty washing it off and now got the Youngsowoosa Oh, it's lovely and soft cream on. Smells faintly of pepper? Just hope I'm not covered in spots tomorrow...


answered the door yesterday with full face of glamglow... but tbh served guy right for ringing my bell at half seven


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh that is nice.
> 
> damnit, memebox, make a VENOM BOX NOW.


Just had a thought -- think the Cleopatra box will have a snake venom item?  Because, that asp....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> WORST Memebox you'll ever get. Just keep that in mind- it's all gravy after this one box, IMO.


It's so bad though. I don't want to use a single item. I don't even want to review it, or take the photos. I will though just to get my 3 points back so at least I feel better about it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

So....I ordered one of those black soap things for my mother.

I had a new account that I had used once a month or two ago, but still had some points on it and I hadn't used any $5 off codes this month. So I used a coupon and points (or point, I can't recall the exact cost). 

And...Looks like they canceled it. 

So, that answers one question some of us had. 

I'm wondering what they'll tell us in the email they send out about this sales stuff being purchased with coupons and points (only new account points, maybe?). "Sorry, you made a legitimate purchase, but we just don't feel like giving stuff out for free."


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 23, 2014)

@@moosie did the product come in the package with your CPM2 box? A girl on FB got her CPM with no extra gift so was wondering if its shipped separately or have they missed her out?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It's so bad though. I don't want to use a single item. I don't even want to review it, or take the photos. I will though just to get my 3 points back so at least I feel better about it.


Well, since it's sold out, don't give Memebox or yourself the negative energy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Review something pretty and positive and CUTE instead. I know you've gotten cute Memebox products you might not have reviewed yet, right? Or put them all in a box and show what a cute box really looks like. It's anything but MCW3!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

for me that will be forever the 'scary doll box'


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@moosie did the product come in the package with your CPM2 box? A girl on FB got her CPM with no extra gift so was wondering if its shipped separately or have they missed her out?


Is it possible that she ordered after the free gift thing? I think some people must have assumed the free gift thing was permanent? (Er, or was that only me?)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> answered the door yesterday with full face of glamglow... but tbh served guy right for ringing my bell at half seven


I once answered the door wearing a ghassoul clay mask. It turned out to be an NYPD detective inquiring whether I had heard anything during the shooting of a police officer at the corner the night before (!!!). We actually conducted the whole interview with me wearing the clay mask. At one point I laughed and it cracked--at that moment I swear I heard the "dun dun" from Law and Order.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I once answered the door wearing a ghassoul clay mask. It turned out to be an NYPD detective inquiring whether I had heard anything during the shooting of a police officer at the corner the night before (!!!). We actually conducted the whole interview with me wearing the clay mask. At one point I laughed and it cracked--at that moment I swear I heard the "dun dun" from Law and Order.


i stood there for five minutes and had a conversation... i didn't care that i had the mask on tbh


----------



## moosie (Oct 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@moosie did the product come in the package with your CPM2 box? A girl on FB got her CPM with no extra gift so was wondering if its shipped separately or have they missed her out?


 It was inside the box with everything else, but there was no notice or indication that an extra product had been included.   It would be obvious once you matched everything up with what's on the card, but just opening the box, it didn't have any thing that said "enjoy your extra gift!" or whatever.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i would love to know what memebox's reply is to the 'box of fish'


Well neither of us uk girls got any reply about nail polish gate and our damaged boxes , and me throwing  products as they were tainted with chemicals even airing outside over night ,so chances of fish gate are slim. the fact the nail boxes still don't have a no ship to europe and uk on the page proves they are knowingly breaking the law and don't care, i hope DHL  do fine them , they are not above the law and can't make up the rules as they go along.a year in and memebox have learnt nothing ,


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I doubt they'll even acknowledge it at all, I mostly emailed them because someone out there is missing their package! I do hope Memebox stops with the nail polish stuff...But I'm not sure I want DHL fining them.

...If they do start fining them for everything, Memebox Global may go bankrupt. 

And what would all of us do without our pink boxes?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog I doubt they'll even acknowledge it at all, I mostly emailed them because someone out there is missing their package! I do hope Memebox stops with the nail polish stuff...But I'm not sure I want DHL fining them.
> 
> ...If they do start fining them for everything, Memebox Global may go bankrupt.
> 
> And what would all of us do without our pink boxes?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


be wealthy?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> be wealthy?


:lol: It does add up quickly, doesn't it?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

yes definitely adds up for me. but they fill my time on my blog and youtube and i enjoy them.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Jane George AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!  :rotfl:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes definitely adds up for me.


Even though I don't go out of my budget that I categorize my skincare under, I find myself constantly passing on things to avoid guilt about my Memebox spending. I think I accidentally lost 4 pounds this month.  :lol:

After this whole fish thing, and the cancellations of our orders from a week ago, I really hope Memebox has some great releases tonight to win me back over to the pink side.

But isn't there a collab coming out tomorrow? If so, I wonder if they're just going to focus on that.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 23, 2014)

might try and do a non spend until 15th nov actually


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 23, 2014)

id be happy for only collabs only tomorrow so i don't need to spend any money, I'm already tempted on another asian snack box sub thats 5 i get now, omg ,degustabox ships anyway now too,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

Just a head's up that there's a new $5 code sent AFTER a purchase again. It's in PINK inside the order confirmation email.. Good through the 31st of Oct. for purchases of $40 or more. No limit to use if it's like the other one they sent in Oct.

I used the heck out of the one that expired on the 21st. Ru-ro.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 23, 2014)

I got both the Halloween box and MCWL #3 earlier. The Halloween box is kind of a bust for me, but honestly I think MCWL is pretty good. I'll use everything in it for sure, so while it's not really my kind of cute I like it. 

About the doll stuff:



Spoiler



The Shara Shara Synergy cream looks like something from _Doug. _Maybe Patti Mayonnaise's cousin or something, lol. I'm just going to toss the top because the cream seems of good quality and absorbed pretty well.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Its a $5 off $40 (just be aware there is a minimum purchase for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I definitely think it's possible.
> 
> In fact...Instead of breaking them down to include the products in the giveaway, or in other boxes...Just giving out an entire box as the prize for something like 4th place, would be quite brilliant on their part.


This is what is now says on the website about the golden ticket thing:

_Disclaimer: Promotion valid for purchases of all “Gold Ticket Sweepstakes” marked items on us.memebox.com from 23 September 2014 to 21 November 2014 or while supplies last. Prize recipients will receive prize coupons in relevant purchased boxes. Prizes cannot be transferred or exchanged for cash. Prize coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen, or deleted. No additional purchase necessary to enter promotion. Prize Coupons can only be used on Memeboxes, Superboxes or Value Sets purchasable on us.memebox.com._

So that makes me think it'll just be coupon codes in the boxes or maybe coupons that can be redeemed for points? Although I suppose coupons for specific boxes could also be a possibility...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

@ that's exactly who she/it/whatever looks like!!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Even though I don't go out of my budget that I categorize my skincare under, I find myself constantly passing on things to avoid guilt about my Memebox spending. I think I accidentally lost 4 pounds this month.  :lol:
> 
> After this whole fish thing, and the cancellations of our orders from a week ago, I really hope Memebox has some great releases tonight to win me back over to the pink side.
> 
> But isn't there a collab coming out tomorrow? If so, I wonder if they're just going to focus on that.


I don't think the next collab comes out until the 28th.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

So, I'm browsing the sale items on Memebox....And some woman keeps writing reviews about how great something is...Then follows it up by saying how she'd love to review that item on her blog, then says how she has 41k followers, and follows it up by posting her blog address.

And this was approved on a ton of items, including ones that of course had nothing to do with the free sampling event.

This whole thing is a mess.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Its a $5 off $40 (just be aware there is a minimum purchase for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


Forgot to add that, I amended my post. Thank you,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Another thing- the U.S. Shop is still giving free shipping on orders of $30 or more, not $70 like the US Shop code they sent out says. Maybe a glitch, maybe an extended sale, IDK..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@theori3 I know that prizes 1-3 are vouchers of sorts. But I wish we knew about 4th through 6th place. 

But honestly, GOOD coupons would probably be of more value to me than say a nail polish box or some reject items. But if 4th through 6th place are coupons for future boxes, I would hope they don't even considering going less than $10 off.

If signing up for a new account gets you the more of a discount than last place, they're doing it wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But to be honest...They keep changing it, and customer service doesn't even seem to know what's going on. I can't help but feel like they haven't actually figured it all out yet.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, I'm browsing the sale items on Memebox....And some woman keeps writing reviews about how great something is...Then follows it up by saying how she'd love to review that item on her blog, then says how she has 41k followers, and follows it up by posting her blog address.
> 
> And this was approved on a ton of items, including ones that of course had nothing to do with the free sampling event.
> 
> This whole thing is a mess.


I noticed that too while making my shop purchases.  I decided just to laugh and go on with my shopping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@theori3 I know that prizes 1-3 are vouchers of sorts. But I wish we knew about 4th through 6th place.
> 
> But honestly, GOOD coupons would probably be of more value to me than say a nail polish box or some reject items. But if 4th through 6th place are coupons for future boxes, I would hope they don't even considering going less than $10 off.
> 
> ...


If it's truly and honestly free, then I consider it to be a winning situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Forgot to add that, I amended my post. Thank you,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
> 
> Another thing- the U.S. Shop is still giving free shipping on orders of $30 or more, not $70 like the US Shop code they sent out says. Maybe a glitch, maybe an extended sale, IDK..


I think Shop USA will have free shipping at $30 for the foreseeable future, the code for free shipping at $70 on the website is for the regular Memeshop. The VIP code is for free shipping from the Memeshop with $30 purchase.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yep, I got the same email this morning for my Moisture Surge box. I was surprised they said they were going to ship a replacement by UPS. I thought DHL was their preferred carrier.





blinded said:


> I just saw someone on fb post that they got the same message about customs on their Earth and Sea box that had funny tracking.





LoveSkinCare said:


> I think something definately happened on the Korean side with these, since everyone that got the email so far are the ones that had a shipping notification with a weird tracking number including myself.
> 
> I had tried to email back and forth with them the other day to get a correct tracking # which took 5 emails until it was given to someone who actually understood what I was asking and said they would.check with shipping to see if they could get the number. Then today I got this email about customs destroyed it.


I had emailed about something else entirely and while conversing with Gwen I asked her about the situation. She told me she would look into and responded many other had the same problem and she had emailed Korea and was waiting on an actual tracking number. I never heard from her again. That is very unlike Gwen. That in itself seemed very strange to me.



blinded said:


> Maybe everyone who had a box destroyed by customs has been saved from having their own stinky fish box?


Perhaps today is actually my lucky day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's pretty nasty @cfisher. I think I would have had him take it away or at the very least, leave it on the porch. lol


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @ that's exactly who she/it/whatever looks like!!


You know, now that I think about it, I'm going to keep the top just for '90s nostalgia.  :lol: IMHO it's really not that bad or creepy looking.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie

I had a similar situation with Gwen. There was a big mixup with two restocks I ordered, and for weeks it said they had been shipped but nothing updated. She had to email me back several times for further information, then she just vanished. A few days later it was scanned in some random post office in upstate NY (no scans before then, which was very odd). I sent a second respond to her about it and nothing. They just magically showed up today. I definitely think it's unlike her to do that, and it definitely doesn't help make that whole thing you guys dealt with any less suspicious. I'm curious to see how many other people will mention weird tracking number boxes being "Destroyed by customs." 

And trust me, if I had realized how bad it would smell....I wouldn't have accepted it. But at that point, I had also assumed it was my Memeshop order. I wish I had known then what I know now, that box should have been returned to Memeland!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't think many of us believe the "destroyed by customs" story....Do we?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not even a little bit....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@theori3 I know that prizes 1-3 are vouchers of sorts. But I wish we knew about 4th through 6th place.
> 
> But honestly, GOOD coupons would probably be of more value to me than say a nail polish box or some reject items. But if 4th through 6th place are coupons for future boxes, I would hope they don't even considering going less than $10 off.
> 
> ...


I thought there were six PRIZES not six PLACES.  I thought I saw place 1-3, but 6 prizes amongst them.  Unless I'm trippin'...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I thought there were six PRIZES not six PLACES.  I thought I saw place 1-3, but 6 prizes amongst them.  Unless I'm trippin'...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks like there will be six different prizes, with 1 person getting first place, 5 getting second, 10 getting third, and everyone else getting fourth, fifth, or sixth.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe This thing is a bit messy, and they keep wording it very poorly. But there is supposed to be six places, I believe. It's what it originally said, and I've read it in a newer thing as well.

It says on their Facebook thing (or did, at least) that there are six grand prizes. But then right below it it says something like 1x 1st place 5x 2nd place 10x 3rd place.

I really don't know what six grand prizes is supposed to mean, to be honest. But there is supposed to be six different prize levels/places.

...My head hurts just thinking about this. I really hope they release some sort of information in the future that makes things clear.

And I do wonder if they're going to keep adding newer releases to the contest once they've been sitting around for awhile and aren't selling well.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

It appears that my latest Shop USA order has gone missing. The tracking updated as delivered this afternoon, but the package is nowhere to be found. I called my post office and the mail carrier said he put it in my mailbox, but I checked it less than 10 minutes after the mail carrier went by today and there was definitely no package.

Just poured myself some Fireball whiskey to take the sting off of losing this order, haha.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe This thing is a bit messy, and they keep wording it very poorly. But there is supposed to be six places, I believe. It's what it originally said, and I've read it in a newer thing as well.
> 
> It says on their Facebook thing (or did, at least) that there are six grand prizes. But then right below it it says something like 1x 1st place 5x 2nd place 10x 3rd place.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the meaning of "grand prize" has been lost on Memebox--really, there should only be one since there is only one first place slot, yeah?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

I really think that they threw this stuff together at the last minute and posted the information before they had worked out the details. Remember how before they sent out the email and changed the photo it said $900 worth of boxes not $1500? I feel like the six grand prizes was probably part of some previous plan that had been edited and updated a few times.

They keep changing the photos and information on it, the whole thing is quite messy.

As for your shop order...It's worth contacting Memebox. I've had that happen to me before and the company would reship the order. It's worth a shot.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really think that they threw this stuff together at the last minute and posted the information before they had worked out the details. Remember how before they sent out the email and changed the photo it said $900 worth of boxes not $1500? I feel like the six grand prizes was probably part of some previous plan that had been edited and updated a few times.
> 
> They keep changing the photos and information on it, the whole thing is quite messy.
> 
> As for your shop order...It's worth contacting Memebox. I've had that happen to me before and the company would reship the order. It's worth a shot.


I did contact them. They actually resent my cacao box that went missing, but not until about 6 weeks later. I am a little bit upset about how they shipped this package. Memebox previously sent USA orders with Priority 2-Day, which I believe comes with some insurance. This was shipped through "Package Services." I don't think that comes with insurance :| I do hope that they can help me out, though!

ETA: Not that I blame Memebox for switching the shipping service, since the shipping was still free. I'm really just sad about it all.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I did contact them. They actually resent my cacao box that went missing, but not until about 6 weeks later. I am a little bit upset about how they shipped this package. Memebox previously sent USA orders with Priority 2-Day, which I believe comes with some insurance. This was shipped through "Package Services." I don't think that comes with insurance :| I do hope that they can help me out, though!
> 
> ETA: Not that I blame Memebox for switching the shipping service, since the shipping was still free. I'm really just sad about it all.


Oh, no! I haven't ordered from the USA Exclusives in sooo long, but that shipping service is a NIGHTMARE. 

I wonder if the reason it took them so long to reship the cacao box was because they were waiting for a restock?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, no! I haven't ordered from the USA Exclusives in sooo long, but that shipping service is a NIGHTMARE.
> 
> I wonder if the reason it took them so long to reship the cacao box was because they were waiting for a restock?


It was funny with the cacao box, I exchanged a few email with them right after it went missing and it seemed like they weren't going to do anything. I sent another email a while later just letting them know it still hadn't arrived but not asking for anything, and got a response right away that they would be shipping me a new one. I think they must have had some returned to them so they could send me a new one at that point, lol. Made my day, though, since I thought it was a lost cause!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It was funny with the cacao box, I exchanged a few email with them right after it went missing and it seemed like they weren't going to do anything. I sent another email a while later just letting them know it still hadn't arrived but not asking for anything, and got a response right away that they would be shipping me a new one. I think they must have had some returned to them so they could send me a new one at that point, lol. Made my day, though, since I thought it was a lost cause!


Hah, yeah that wouldn't surprise me at all.

Out of the (as many on here already know) many problems I've had with Memebox, they always come through in the end. ...Even if sometimes they only actually do the right think because I basically push them into the corner until they do so.

It is amusing (as well as frustrating) to me that a lot of times it just seems like all you can do to get proper customer service is just wait a bit and then send an entirely new email and hope for a different rep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Oct 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It appears that my latest Shop USA order has gone missing. The tracking updated as delivered this afternoon, but the package is nowhere to be found. I called my post office and the mail carrier said he put it in my mailbox, but I checked it less than 10 minutes after the mail carrier went by today and there was definitely no package.
> 
> Just poured myself some Fireball whiskey to take the sting off of losing this order, haha.


I had the same thing happen to me recently!

I assumed that it was just stolen, which may happen because I live in NYC. I contacted USPS and ended up filing a claim. A few days after, I got a letter saying that they will not refund me because the package was labelled as delivered. During this time, I kept in contact with Memebox and updated them on the status. After I let them know that USPS denied my refund, they asked for some documentation so they can file it (into their finances I guess) so I scanned the letter and forwarded my digital receipt of the claim. After the sending the documentation, Memebox refunded me. Through the entire process, they were VERY nice about it and understanding. You can ask for "Arthur" because that's who ended up refunding me. I assume he may be a higher position than all the usual customer service ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully you can do the same! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 23, 2014)

The new points for review system has me all messed up already, I think maybe I stuffed up my Halloween application and not even sure I did my K-style one right, I wish they would send an automated email with the details entered so I can check over them.

Memefairies, could you make this happen please!?!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if Memebox has already announced the winners for the the Vagabon Youth giveaway event on Instagram? I know they did for the facebook winners already but I haven't seen anything about the Instagram one.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hah, yeah that wouldn't surprise me at all.
> 
> Out of the (as many on here already know) many problems I've had with Memebox, they always come through in the end. ...Even if sometimes they only actually do the right think because I basically push them into the corner until they do so.
> 
> It is amusing (as well as frustrating) to me that a lot of times it just seems like all you can do to get proper customer service is just wait a bit and then send an entirely new email and hope for a different rep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Gwen got back to me quickly about my missing package today and let me know that she'd try calling USPS tomorrow and file a claim if necessary (they did have insurance on the package). Luckily, it won't be necessary--the neighbor who ended up with the package brought it by this evening.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I gotta say, I'm very impressed with how quickly CS got back to me and how informative and ready to help Gwen was, it made me a lot more hopeful that things would work out!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 23, 2014)

DHL is delivering again tomorrow - it could mean....

a) my missing items from my 10/4 order have arrived

b ) my contest items have arrived

c) both

I am hoping for both AND my 7 seconds sheet masks.


----------



## blinded (Oct 23, 2014)

I've never ordered from the memeshop before. Does the tracking get updated on your account? How long does it usually take to ship the orders?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know if Memebox has already announced the winners for the the Vagabon Youth giveaway event on Instagram? I know they did for the facebook winners already but I haven't seen anything about the Instagram one.


I don't think so. Groan.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 23, 2014)

Why aren't you guys all hyped up about the new C brand spoiler?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Why aren't you guys all hyped up about the new C brand spoiler?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well I'd rather have that then the Super Luckybox 11 spoiler, that's for sure. Really wishing now that I had ordered 10 instead of 11!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok so I got through the 200 POSTS that happened while I was at work today...you girls are on a roll! LOL

I'm not sure if this has been answered before, but does anyone know/has anyone asked for additional info on the golden ticket stuff?

If you buy a bundle of 3 boxes, is there ONE golden ticket for the entire bundle, or one in each box?

If you bought a bundle including the boxes featured, but not a bundle that's featured would you get a golden ticket? I bought while you were sleeping/foot care/city girl in a 3 pack bundle which is not featured on the golden ticket section, but the boxes are...so will I be getting golden tickets for those?

The entire golden ticket situation confuses me to the core.

******

Also... is it hilarious that I'm only excited for my CPM box so I can see what special gift I got?! I hate that it's shipping RM because I just want to know what it's going to be!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Why aren't you guys all hyped up about the new C brand spoiler?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ehh--Innisfree's similar product is so great (and so cheap!) that I don't know that I _must _have that particular C brand item. ahahahaha I love that the brand now has a secret code identity like we're talking about a gossip blind item about a celebrity. ahahah


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I got through the 200 POSTS that happened while I was at work today...you girls are on a roll! LOL
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered before, but does anyone know/has anyone asked for additional info on the golden ticket stuff?
> 
> ...


I think that about 8 people here have asked and the answers we've received from humans have directly gone against the wording of the promotional materials (which have also changed).

I think that Memebox is probably trying to work out answers to your questions right now. hahaah


----------



## seachange (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ehh--Innisfree's similar product is so great (and so cheap!) that I don't know that I _must _have that particular C brand item. ahahahaha I love that the brand now has a secret code identity like we're talking about a gossip blind item about a celebrity. ahahah


Oh, thanks, I was wondering if it's worth to get the box...


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that about 8 people here have asked and the answers we've received from humans have directly gone against the wording of the promotional materials (which have also changed).
> 
> I think that Memebox is probably trying to work out answers to your questions right now. hahaah


Sighh. I would just love to know if I'm getting any golden tickets in the boxes I've purchased or not, ya know? The simple answer would be like "yes every "while you were sleeping" box will have a golden ticket in it, whether or not you purchased it in a bundle." OR, "no you have to buy the box by itself, or with a bundle listed on the golden ticket page." Which is what I'm assuming. But that still doesn't answer if there's a ticket in every box in the listed bundles, or just one...

I'm trying to not to bombard them with e-mails but I can't post about their little golden ticket event until I actually know what's going on. If they want us to promote it, they actually need to have answers.

#memeboxstoptryingtodoeverythingatonce


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Sighh. I would just love to know if I'm getting any golden tickets in the boxes I've purchased or not, ya know? The simple answer would be like "yes every "while you were sleeping" box will have a golden ticket in it, whether or not you purchased it in a bundle." OR, "no you have to buy the box by itself, or with a bundle listed on the golden ticket page." Which is what I'm assuming. But that still doesn't answer if there's a ticket in every box in the listed bundles, or just one...
> 
> I'm trying to not to bombard them with e-mails but I can't post about their little golden ticket event until I actually know what's going on. If they want us to promote it, they actually need to have answers.
> 
> #memeboxstoptryingtodoeverythingatonce


I feel like we're 45 minutes into Memebox's October "special episode" where we find out the dark side of "epic."


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel utterly confused, but that might be because I skipped a lot of posts lol. But what is this 'C' brand that everyone talks about? If we can't say it on here can someone pm me and let me know?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I feel utterly confused, but that might be because I skipped a lot of posts lol. But what is this 'C' brand that everyone talks about? If we can't say it on here can someone pm me and let me know?


AHAHAHAHH no no--it's just we wanted to allude to a brand in a spoiler posted by Memebox on SNS it's



Spoiler



Chosungah22 Original Raw


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Oct 24, 2014)

I just saw the spoiler for the mission possible long lasting makeup box and now I'm excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHAHAHAHH no no--it's just we wanted to allude to a brand in a spoiler posted by Memebox on SNS it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh I see, thank you! 

I think Memebox needs to do less boxes per months, there's only so much a person can buy/use and all. I think they put out more boxes for us per month than they do for Memebox Korea. And I'm very curious about MemeKorea's Lucky boxes because it's different than ours and looks something like the jackpot box but like 100000000000 times better. I wonder if Avecko can buy MemeKorea's boxes for me lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Oooh I see, thank you!
> 
> I think Memebox needs to do less boxes per months, there's only so much a person can buy/use and all. I think they put out more boxes for us per month than they do for Memebox Korea. And I'm very curious about MemeKorea's Lucky boxes because it's different than ours and looks something like the jackpot box but like 100000000000 times better. I wonder if Avecko can buy MemeKorea's boxes for me lol


Yeah, seriously! What's crazy is that they have a bunch of great boxes in stock right now, especially if one loves skincare, but I think that a lot of people are facing overload. I work with broke grad students (and someone paying for daycare in NYC--that's worse, to be honest), so I play fairy Mememother and give everyone nice skincare that they can't otherwise afford. And STILL I have stuff I need to unload! I'm not even getting a ton of boxes each month!
Yup, Avecko can do that. Especially if the Memebox is the only thing in that order and Hena doesn't need to hold a bunch of other things for awhile until the Memebox ships.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 24, 2014)

Oooo Skinfood!!


----------



## seachange (Oct 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oooo Skinfood!!


Oh,no, I have to cancel something to get this one....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

Yay new boxes Skinfood and The Face Shop, I grabbed both, Woo Hoo and they ship in 3 to 5 days


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

oh GIRL!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

Just Skinfood for me! Yay @@biancardi you got your ultimate box wish!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Just Skinfood for me! Yay @@biancardi you got your ultimate box wish!


I know, I hope she sees this and gets one before they are sold out!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok so I got through the 200 POSTS that happened while I was at work today...you girls are on a roll! LOL
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been answered before, but does anyone know/has anyone asked for additional info on the golden ticket stuff?
> 
> ...


I emailed today asking if I am supposed to receive a gift or a ticket if I bought the item prior to the raffle begun. This was what Gwen wrote back:

If you previously ordered a box that is now marked for the promotion, you are automatically included. You will either win one of the golden tickets, or the grand prize. It is a raffle however so I cannot know which one you will receive. If you buy more than one box that has a golden ticket promotion, you will qualify each time.

I hope this solves all your questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,

Memebox Team


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

If you can only pick one out of the two, which one would you ladies pick?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> If you can only pick one out of the two, which one would you ladies pick?


Having visited both stores in the last to weeks, Skinfood all the way, tbh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I know, I hope she sees this and gets one before they are sold out!


She's probably busy buying like 10 of them lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> If you can only pick one out of the two, which one would you ladies pick?


Skinfood as that seems to be a popular and loved brand on here.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok I want skinfood SO. BAD. but I have yet to be impressed by ANY of the brand-specific boxes...

ahhh what to doooo


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Having visited both stores in the last to weeks, Skinfood all the way, tbh.





LoveSkinCare said:


> Skinfood as that seems to be a popular and loved brand on here.


Skinfood it is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok I want skinfood SO. BAD. but I have yet to be impressed by ANY of the brand-specific boxes...
> 
> ahhh what to doooo


Yep, that's exactly how I feel, too. Not to mention that TBH I should be on Meme no-buy till the end of the month...


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm really sorry guys, the golden ticket is confusing me, can anyone tell me please in just two lines nothing too much, how does it work and what the prizes are. I'm pretty confused. From what I understand every box with the golden ticket will receive a ticket but what happens after that I'm clueless.....


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

@@Mahsa no one really knows, it hasn't been well clarified enough for anyone to give you the answer you're seeking i'm afraid


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Mahsa no one really knows, it hasn't been well clarified enough for anyone to give you the answer you're seeking i'm afraid


Ok thank you


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought both the new boxes, love both brands, really love skinfood but I know branded boxes have been let downs in the past. Crossing fingers they don't screw it up too bad!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I bought both the new boxes, love both brands, really love skinfood but I know branded boxes have been let downs in the past. Crossing fingers they don't screw it up too bad!!


Me too! And since they are shipping pretty quick we may get them by end of next week!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok I want skinfood SO. BAD. but I have yet to be impressed by ANY of the brand-specific boxes...
> 
> ahhh what to doooo


I totally agree! I learned the hard way by buying the first TFS and etude house box and both we duds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really want the skin food one but.......... I'm nervous


----------



## seachange (Oct 24, 2014)

Got the Skinfood, I think Skinfood is one of the few brands that Memebox can't go wrong ...

Now, have to decide what to cancel....


----------



## veritazy (Oct 24, 2014)

Yas!! The memegods has spoken again. Love it! Those who asked for it better not chicken out on this one lol~

I also like that it is only $26 and not a starting price of &gt;$30. Nervous about the 'and makeup' bit, but I know they are catering for those who love makeup...Imma run and check what they have in the shops. 

VIPs are so early today.


----------



## seachange (Oct 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yas!! The memegods has spoken again. Love it! Those who asked for it better not chicken out on this one lol~
> 
> I also like that it is only $26 and not a starting price of &gt;$30. Nervous about the 'and makeup' bit, but I know they are catering for those who love makeup...Imma run and check what they have in the shops.
> 
> VIPs are so early today.


the makeup part is something that bothers me too, but I can live with that, the rest of the box, whatever it is will be fabulous, I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never tried any Skinfood products before, so I figure I can't be disappointed as long as there is any of their beloved scrubs included! As for The Face Shop I know the first one was sort of a dud according to many (including myself) but  the blush, lip tint/stick, and eyeshadow ended up being products I use very often (the blush I use every day). I figure they are slowly learning that we hate nail polish, so they won't include it this time...

ANYWAY, I finally got enough boxes to do my massive haul. Blackout, Dirty Gal, Jewel Tones, Pumpkin Pie + 1st Anniversary, Skinfood + The Face Shop. With affiliate, coupon, and points, I am paying $136, or $19 a box including shipping. The no buy has been broken! But only at a fantastic deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Oct 24, 2014)

I was just about to say that too. For once they are on top of their game! So early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

I just got a shipping update email for the Wine &amp; Cheese box. You know the ones they send out about 2-3 weeks prior to shipping asking you to double check your address. Well, they say the shipping date on the website is incorrect, it won't be shipping until November 13. Website says November 7


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just got a shipping update email for the Wine &amp; Cheese box. You know the ones they send out about 2-3 weeks prior to shipping asking you to double check your address. Well, they say the shipping date on the website is incorrect, it won't be shipping until November 13. Website says November 7



Yup I just got it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You're killing me Memebox.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> Yup I just got it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You're killing me Memebox.


It sucks I really want that box, now gotta wait another week longer to get it.


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 24, 2014)

Been lurking on here since page 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I decided to join in on the fun! I saw the new boxes and OMG SKINFOOD. I don't give a care about The Face Shop tbh..it easily accessible where I'm located. Anyways I bought the Skinfood box in an instant, hope they add a product from the Peach Sake line.

Oh and hello everyone ♥


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

impulsively.cute said:


> Been lurking on here since page 10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I decided to join in on the fun! I saw the new boxes and OMG SKINFOOD. I don't give a care about The Face Shop tbh..it easily accessible where I'm located. Anyways I bought the Skinfood box in an instant, hope they add a product from the Peach Sake line.
> 
> Oh and hello everyone ♥


Welcome to the crazinessl LOL


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't know anything about skinfood at all but would you guys say their philosophy is similar to LUSH's? Because LUSH is a company I have so much respect for I would gladly buy skinfood if that was the case


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

I've not had the VIP invite for the new boxes yet...but think I will pass anyway as really can't justify any more boxes this month...especially skin care products.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 24, 2014)

I love skinfood, but im going to wait for the unboxing, many people must buy the bundle and get it with DHL so that shouldnt take long.

The branded boxes disappointed me so far, and as much as i love skinfood i Know that memebox knows how crazy we are for that brand, and Thinks it will sell anyway, so why put the best items in there. We'll see.


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 24, 2014)

What do they mean by "3-5 days after _release_" Doesn't it usually say "purchase"? So is this actually ready to ship or not ready at all?? I'm so confused.


----------



## aileesha (Oct 24, 2014)

does anyone know how long the vip deals last?


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 24, 2014)

aileesha said:


> does anyone know how long the vip deals last?


For today's particular sale, until Oct 24th, 12 PM PST, says in the email.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Me too! And since they are shipping pretty quick we may get them by end of next week!


Got the skin food box at vip price and $7 off in codes and points. Really wishing its more skin care than makeup. I too need to figure out which old boxes to cancel...
Shipping date says 3-5 days *after release*....when is it releasing?


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

Also no one seems to comment on vagabond youth × memebox. Its a decent box in my opinion but too much neutrals and nowhere near the $180 value we were promised... The memevalue is $148 whih means we're getting a real world value of close to $70-100...which isn't bad but apart from the red lippie nothings really screaming "buy me"


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

I just saw that the black soap was back in stock and got all excited and started to check out... until I saw the $10.99 shipping charge. It looks like they removed the free shipping for all of the items in the last "free sampling" event.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Also no one seems to comment on vagabond youth × memebox. Its a decent box in my opinion but too much neutrals and nowhere near the $180 value we were promised... The memevalue is $148 whih means we're getting a real world value of close to $70-100...which isn't bad but apart from the red lippie nothings really screaming "buy me"


its a nice neutral box but not for me. I don't wear makeup generally plus something on her blog ticked me off so won't buy anyhow.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

Queenofstars said:


> What do they mean by "3-5 days after _release_" Doesn't it usually say "purchase"? So is this actually ready to ship or not ready at all?? I'm so confused.


Me too!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone know why the VIP only beji code did not work when trying to buy cleopatra+ skinfolds? Didn't get $7 off even though buying two boxes. Says not valid. Thought they were valid till end of Oct.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Does anyone know why the VIP only beji code did not work when trying to buy cleopatra+ skinfolds? Didn't get $7 off even though buying two boxes. Says not valid. Thought they were valid till end of Oct.


I don't think that code works on boxes when they are at VIP pricing.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I don't think that code works on boxes when they are at VIP pricing.


Ah. Thanks!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

Got skinfood. These better blow the other branded boxes out of the water!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 24, 2014)

Just asked Memebox, the boxes are ready to ship and will ship out 3-5 days from tomorrow!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 24, 2014)

Lucky box 10 is probably one of the best memeboxes ever I'm so annoyed I got sucked in with the 'super' lucky box 11 instead of this - I'm sure it won't be as good


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

is it me or was faceshop not great last time?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

*What do you girls think of the skinfood box and the face shop box?... *

because so much of you said they canceled after knowing what was inside of the tony moly, holika holika and first face shop box...(because of it being so basic, cheap and cr*p)  aren't you worried these new boxes are also gonna be very cheap, cr*p and too basic for beginners?  

like for skinfood; you'll get a sheet mask, the fruit lipgloss in that box/ honey pot lipbalm, the black sugar something, and some cleansing/ cream stuff. aren't these the things the skinfood lovers already have then ? 

*Please do share your thoughts on this*


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> is it me or was faceshop not great last time?


Well, we got expired christmas nail polishes, one of their least sold bb creams, some sheet mask they don't sell much of, same with lip patch and a moisturizing cream - again not popular. So not great is an understatement  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

the faceshop superbox wasn't great last time but gotta admit the skinfood is winking at me but not enough to buy it.

I went back and looked at my old blog unboxing and it wasn't great


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

I just got mail from gwen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That super huge costum charge I got from my order with the korean thanksgiving sets that I got with free shipping ($28) has been fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She gave me $30 memepoints on my account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

She also said that in the future we have to look out for custom charges when shopping international in the memeshop (not boxes) because they can't really see whats gonna happen in our country at customs (out of their reach)

But I'm super happy with my $30 memepoints and the $30 memepoints I won with that giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> memepoints overload!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't even have to think about it.  Mine, mine, mine!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I didn't even have to think about it.  Mine, mine, mine!


If it was close to selling out and you hadn't popped in here yet I would have bought one for you!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just got mail from gwen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That super huge costum charge I got from my order with the korean thanksgiving sets that I got with free shipping ($28) has been fixed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


What exactly did u write to memebox? Why does your get reimbursed? I have to pay customs with pretty much EVERY order....I want some memepoints too


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *What do you girls think of the skinfood box and the face shop box?... *
> 
> because so much of you said they canceled after knowing what was inside of the tony moly, holika holika and first face shop box...(because of it being so basic, cheap and cr*p) aren't you worried these new boxes are also gonna be very cheap, cr*p and too basic for beginners?
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *What do you girls think of the skinfood box and the face shop box?... *
> 
> because so much of you said they canceled after knowing what was inside of the tony moly, holika holika and first face shop box...(because of it being so basic, cheap and cr*p) aren't you worried these new boxes are also gonna be very cheap, cr*p and too basic for beginners?
> 
> ...


But it would be a great intro box for someone who likes the brand but hasn't bought a whole lot. Plus even if we get hand cream and lip balms its still from skinfood...as opposed to other memeboxes where you don't know what you are getting and often by brands that you know nothing about. BTW the face shop one doesn't appeal at all and neither did I buy the tonymoly, etude etc boxes after they were unboxed.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> If it was close to selling out and you hadn't popped in here yet I would have bought one for you!


oh you are so nice!! 

I am not early birds (or night owls) like you lovely ladies - I am usually dead to the world (sleeping) when memebox releases their stuff....But I am so happy with these 2 boxes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh you are so nice!!
> 
> I am not early birds (or night owls) like you lovely ladies - I am usually dead to the world (sleeping) when memebox releases their stuff....But I am so happy with these 2 boxes.


I'm usually asleep when the boxes get released too, but I hurt my back the other day so I have been sleeping at odd hours and been off work.

I'm glad you got your Skinfood!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

Still no email about the new boxes...got the spoiler one but not the new boxes link.

So, does everyone think the Etude house box will be rubbish? Got it on order (cancelled the Holika one as wasn't impressed with the spoiler for that one). Not got any Etude House products so thought it might contain some nice things...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I'm usually asleep when the boxes get released too, but I hurt my back the other day so I have been sleeping at odd hours and been off work.
> 
> I'm glad you got your Skinfood!


Oh I am so sorry you hurt your back - I know how that is!!  All you can do is rest and let time do its job...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MissJexie Someone on here did ask about the whole value set thing, and it was a complete disaster of a response. I posted it here a bit ago, but too lazy to dig around for it, Sorry!

After sending them an email as well, and also getting a response that makes no sense...This is my theory.

Like, I said...Theory. I think that the value sets only contain tickets in the boxes that are also featured on that page individually. And I don't think any of the value sets have more than one box on the sweepstakes thing. I'm under the impression this is to get boxes that aren't selling well selling again, so it definitely does not seem to include any boxes that have sold out (or are most likely about to).

And with the value sets...Like the whole While You Were Sleeping/City Girl/Footcare...Only the  value sets with While You Were Sleeping are included, the Footcare/City Girl is not, even though it's still in stock, so I assume it's just the While You Were Sleeping box that qualifies you for a ticket.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Oh I am so sorry you hurt your back - I know how that is!! All you can do is rest and let time do its job...


Thank you! I have been resting so much that it is starting to get old. I would actually rather be at work,LOL


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

wine and cheese spoiler #3



Spoiler



[SIZE=medium]*Spoiler #3 INNISFREE Wine Peeling Jelly Softener -retails at $12*
One of Innisfree's trademark products, this Wine Peeling Jelly Softener visibly rolls and lifts away dead skin cells when gently massaged onto skin. Infused with Chateau Margaux, the queen of all wines, this gentle exfoliator effectively rolls away the dead dermal layer to uncover a smooth and fresh new skin! It also removes impurities and decongests stubborn clogged pores for a youth, radiant look![/SIZE]










SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@biancardi I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping for something from their line, but I NEVER imagined they would include one.

Oh my goodness!!! This box already contains items that I would have gleefully purchased for more than what I paid for the box.

It's a shame grabbing a third one would be too much.

This seriously would have made an amazing anniversary box. 

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Liv (Oct 24, 2014)

This box seems awesome, I'm still considering it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like the fact that they seem to release so many spoilers lately, it gives us a better idea. I would love to see a spoiler for Step by Step and Tea Tree now.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 24, 2014)

Got my Skinfood, I'm ready to take on this day!

Even if it's full of discontinued hand creams, I know I'll be happy with them because I've never not loved a Skinfood product. If it's full of foil samples, I'll be miffed, though. (But I'll use them all.)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

Lol I was sold with first spoiler... its getting better and better. Just wish they hadn't moved date grrr


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I was sold with first spoiler... its getting better and better. Just wish they hadn't moved date grrr


So was I. So much so that I bought a second one shortly after. Honestly, it cost basically the same as the cheese cream when it was on sale in the shop after I used coupons and a few points to buy the boxes. 

I've LOVED every spoiler so far. How is this box still even in stock?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

I've decided not to get Skinfood box before I can see the contents. The first TFS box was the worst one ever and I've learnt not to trust brand boxes ever since. Anyway, I'm somehow not excited at all by those releases even though it may turn out Skinfood is great.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

no idea why still in stock


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

I"m so glad I got the Wine &amp; Cheese box. Great spoilers so far. I bet it will sell out now.

Yeah, I am sad they changed the ship date. Maybe they are awaiting a product for the box and it wouldn't arrive in time so they had to push out the ship date.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no idea why still in stock


I'm assuming they had a lot in stock. And I do know a lot of people prefer to stick to the cheaper boxes...

But...Still.....

I bet it sells out fast now.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

it sucks as i will have 6 boxes shipping in 5 days now. 4 express and nov is busy busy so hoped for gaps between boxes


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

there are less than 40 boxes of W&amp;C left


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, I'm sure I'm in the minority but I don't like Bounce Cheese Cream too much, it's not great for my skin and that's why I didn't get Wine&amp;Cheese when it was released. The other spoilers look good, but 1. I seldom go back to buy older boxes, I'm all about new excitements (even though it may seem illogical), 2. I think it may contain products which are a bit too heavy for oily skin (although I'm not so sure anymore).

Maybe I should rethink my ways and get it LOL


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, I finally bought the wine and cheese box! I have had it in my cart for such a long time! Finally pulled the trigger! It looks awesome! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

I think the bounce cream might be too heavy for oily skin but for people like me with dry skin it may be perfect


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

Skinfood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!

I'm not get TFS because I can go to the mall in town and buy it. The couple of things I bought there haven't impressed me anyways. 

I didn't even read the Skinfood description, did it say makeup? Perhaps my makeup free memebox streak will end.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Memebox is so predictable sometimes.

Me: Long description about soggy, rotten smelling box. Address is mine, name is not. Nothing I ordered from the shop, still have not received that order. Tracking number matches none of my orders (it took me FOREVER to go through and look).

Them: Take a photo. 

Me: Repeats information, explains the box was rotten and had to be thrown away.

Them: Take a photo. What's the problem? We can't control the weather. 

Me: I'm not asking for anything I'm trying to let you know that this package is not mine and someone is missing their order, and the name Louisa ____ was on my package so something is wrong with your system. 

Them: I'll give you an address to return the items to. What's the problem again?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone else noticed the pumpkin pie has changed its name to Pumpkin Pie COSMETICS ....fears of orange lipstick increases tenfold...


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 24, 2014)

I purchased Wine &amp; Cheese after seeing the 3rd spoiler. Looks awesome!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Anyone else noticed the pumpkin pie has changed its name to Pumpkin Pie COSMETICS ....fears of orange lipstick increases tenfold...


Cosmetics doesn't mean make up in korea as a whole it includes all skincare . If it's make up it will ssy make up in the descriptions


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox is so predictable sometimes.
> 
> Me: Long description about soggy, rotten smelling box. Address is mine, name is not. Nothing I ordered from the shop, still have not received that order. Tracking number matches none of my orders (it took me FOREVER to go through and look).
> 
> ...


wow

just state the problem is that I received Lousia ______ box.  She is missing her order.   I cannot return the box because it was completely ruined, but I thought, just as a courtesy , that you might like to know.  So that   your customer, Lousia ______ complains that her package hasn't arrived, you know what happened to it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Guess what? Memebox sent me an email claiming the shining lip tint gloss was backordered which is why they canceled my order.

I bet no one that paid full price received that email.  :lol:

@@biancardi I tried doing one paragraph summing it up like that, and that's when they were like "So, what's the problem?" I feel like she meant to say "So um, what am I supposed to do about it?"


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

zero cosmetics is a good case and point


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Anyone else noticed the pumpkin pie has changed its name to Pumpkin Pie COSMETICS ....fears of orange lipstick increases tenfold...


That didn't change.  It was always Pumpkin Pie Cosmetics - I am looking at my releases.  Cosmetics means skincare, not makeup.  It could include makeup, but it is not a makeup only box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 24, 2014)

Just shared the love with @@biancardi and bought another cheese and wine box rather than today's boxes


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Just shared the love with @@biancardi and bought another cheese and wine box rather than today's boxes


thank you!!

I am tempted to purchase another one.......


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm really torn. What are the chances a value set restocks right before shipment? I really want the Wine &amp; Cheese box, but I was waiting to see if the set with WTF would restock before I pulled the trigger.

Now that they've announced that 3rd spoiler I MUST have it. I'm just so afraid if I buy the box on its own, if they restocked the set I'd miss out on the other box I really want.

Geeze! Why is memebox so stressful??


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

never seen a value set restock i don't think


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> What exactly did u write to memebox? Why does your get reimbursed? I have to pay customs with pretty much EVERY order....I want some memepoints too


Because this was my first time ever happening to me and I used the code free shipping so I should get it.. I did had to email them 3 times and just emailed them the same mail again but with a _edit typed like this _at the top of the mail with : this is the second time emailing... well last evening I said this is the third time emailing I'm still waiting for a response.. something like that... an in the emial I've send a picture of my customs bill I got and picture of the box. tracking number, order number, shipment number everything and translation needed for some things (some were in dutch)  then I wrote what I've bought (every item + price and codes + points i've used.. and then what happened next with customs. and at the end if they would kindly refund me those ... amount of money on my paypal account  because that ammount I was thinking of happy free shipping shopping... (aparently not).. that's kindof what I wrote.. just give them all the information so it's done in 1 letter and they can ask questions later and be very polite and say thins like happy and buying a lot often etc.. because they want to keep the customers happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Also you need some luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

because I've heard sometimes some of their staff just disapear and not email back


----------



## yunii (Oct 24, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Because this was my first time ever happening to me and I used the code free shipping so I should get it.. I did had to email them 3 times and just emailed them the same mail again but with a _edit typed like this _at the top of the mail with : this is the second time emailing... well last evening I said this is the third time emailing I'm still waiting for a response.. something like that... an in the emial I've send a picture of my customs bill I got and picture of the box. tracking number, order number, shipment number everything and translation needed for some things (some were in dutch)  then I wrote what I've bought (every item + price and codes + points i've used.. and then what happened next with customs. and at the end if they would kindly refund me those ... amount of money on my paypal account  because that ammount I was thinking of happy free shipping shopping... (aparently not).. that's kindof what I wrote.. just give them all the information so it's done in 1 letter and they can ask questions later and be very polite and say thins like happy and buying a lot often etc.. because they want to keep the customers happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Also you need some luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> because I've heard sometimes some of their staff just disapear and not email back


LOL well we all know you have amazing luck.


----------



## yunii (Oct 24, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm really torn. What are the chances a value set restocks right before shipment? I really want the Wine &amp; Cheese box, but I was waiting to see if the set with WTF would restock before I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Now that they've announced that 3rd spoiler I MUST have it. I'm just so afraid if I buy the box on its own, if they restocked the set I'd miss out on the other box I really want.
> 
> Geeze! Why is memebox so stressful??


Value set usually don't get restock. However, they did create new value set with older products before.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL well we all know you have amazing luck.


yeah and I have no idea why or how that is... If I figure out my or their secret I'll tell you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

Three spoilers in and Wine and Cheese is already legendary. I'm seriously just tempted to buy a box to have on hand as a gift for someone.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Three spoilers in and Wine and Cheese is already legendary. I'm seriously just tempted to buy a box to have on hand as a gift for someone.


You should just buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

it is cheering up and odd day for me... just realised i forgot to review a box a while ago....

earth to jane


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 24, 2014)

I caved and bought the skinfood and face shop boxes. I have one box coming next week, then eight in November and six in December...I need to restrain it back to no more than four boxes a month ideally, even that is a hell of a lot of product and I have so much already...But I just get the usual Memefear of missing out on OMG BEST BOX EVER if I let them slip by.


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder if the rest of the box will be lower-value/potentially less exciting. There are two specific products I was hoping would be in the box, but I doubt I'll see them after the release of the spoilers.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 24, 2014)

I bought a second wine and cheese after that third spoiler... planning on giving it to my sister as a Christmas gift!


----------



## yunii (Oct 24, 2014)

@@northtosouth I feel the same regarding missing the BEST box. I am debating with myself regarding buying the skinfood box right now... I purchased 14+ boxes this month already. I lost count.

Hearing everyone buying the cheese and wine box is making me want to buy it too. Since I have an allergy towards alcohol, do you think this box will be okay for me? My reaction usually happens when I drink more than like 1/5 glass of wine.... I get those really scary red dots all over my body for a week. *sigh*


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

I have NEVER been this excited for a box before! I grabbed Wine and Cheese on a whim, and because I was semi-interested in the WTF box. I am super happy I snagged the bundle so I can get both of them quickly.

All 3 of the Wine and Cheese Spoilers are fantastic. It would be ridiculously amazing if there was somehow the rose wine skinfactory masks in there too! Looking at the spoilers so far, I don't think they'll even be able to fit much more in there, but it's all good. I'm just happy I grabbed this box and more shocked it isn't sold out yet!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have NEVER been this excited for a box before! I grabbed Wine and Cheese on a whim, and because I was semi-interested in the WTF box. I am super happy I snagged the bundle so I can get both of them quickly.
> 
> All 3 of the Wine and Cheese Spoilers are fantastic. It would be ridiculously amazing if there was somehow the rose wine skinfactory masks in there too! Looking at the spoilers so far, I don't think they'll even be able to fit much more in there, but it's all good. I'm just happy I grabbed this box and more shocked it isn't sold out yet!


Now THAT would be the best Memebox in history of Memeboxes.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Oct 24, 2014)

I would love a just wine box, but the cheese part just does not do it for me--I just cannot do creams, so I am afraid half or more of the box will not work for me.  Maybe there will be a cheese lover who puts the wine part up for trade...a girl can hope!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MissJexie I can't help but feel like they would have put that at least as the second spoiler, since people keep asking for them in a box. But I can't even imagine the glee if they actually did include that. I just can't believe they've already selected 3 great products.

The rest can all be rubbish I have to beg people to accept as free gifts, and it would still be one of the best boxes ever for me. 

(But I do still think those 7 seconds masks will show up in at least one of our upcoming boxes. No idea which though, so many "best of" possibilities alone!)


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I can't help but feel like they would have put that at least as the second spoiler, since people keep asking for them in a box. But I can't even imagine the glee if they actually did include that. I just can't believe they've already selected 3 great products.
> 
> The rest can all be rubbish I have to beg people to accept as free gifts, and it would still be one of the best boxes ever for me.
> 
> (But I do still think those 7 seconds masks will show up in at least one of our upcoming boxes. No idea which though, so many "best of" possibilities alone!)


I feel the same way. I love all 3 brands featured in the spoilers, and the product all look fantastic as well. The rest of it could be sheet masks and a lip balm and I'd still be over the moon.

@puppymomofthree Christmas is coming! You could always put those creams away and save them for gifts. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm super tempted to cancel my cute wishlist 4 and pick up the anniversery box but I got it for a good deal (memepoints + VIP pricing + coupon). But MCW3 was kind of a train wreck. Someone help me decide! Have they given any assurances that the next MCW will be better than the like (as they did with OMG)? Does anyone know if I will get my memepoints back (it was a limited time thing)?

Or should I just stick with what I have because it was a decent price?


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi guys! Any body have any coupon code for $7 off when you buy 2 boxes? im desperate. lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm super tempted to cancel my cute wishlist 4 and pick up the anniversery box but I got it for a good deal (memepoints + VIP pricing + coupon). But MCW3 was kind of a train wreck. Someone help me decide! Have they given any assurances that the next MCW will be better than the like (as they did with OMG)? Does anyone know if I will get my memepoints back (it was a limited time thing)?
> 
> Or should I just stick with what I have because it was a decent price?


There is no reason to believe MCW4 will be better, honestly. No one has mentioned anything about them acknowledging our tremendous disappointment.

The anniversary box could be one of the best boxes ever. It's an anniversary box (1 year anniversary at that!), they've implied it's a huge deal, and they've said it will be all new products. If ever there was a reason for them to really wow us and take complete advantage of their relationships with major brands and great companies this would be it.

But this is Memebox...We have no idea how they'll handle either boxes.

But I think the anniversary box is far less risky, and unlike the MCW4 I think it has to be the potential to be one of the best Memeboxes.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have NEVER been this excited for a box before! I grabbed Wine and Cheese on a whim, and because I was semi-interested in the WTF box. I am super happy I snagged the bundle so I can get both of them quickly.
> 
> All 3 of the Wine and Cheese Spoilers are fantastic. It would be ridiculously amazing if there was somehow the rose wine skinfactory masks in there too! Looking at the spoilers so far, I don't think they'll even be able to fit much more in there, but it's all good. I'm just happy I grabbed this box and more shocked it isn't sold out yet!


I would love a wine sleeping pack - by holika holika - they've been putting a lot of holika holika in our boxes lately, so crosses fingers.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm super tempted to cancel my cute wishlist 4 and pick up the anniversery box but I got it for a good deal (memepoints + VIP pricing + coupon). But MCW3 was kind of a train wreck. Someone help me decide! Have they given any assurances that the next MCW will be better than the like (as they did with OMG)? Does anyone know if I will get my memepoints back (it was a limited time thing)?
> 
> Or should I just stick with what I have because it was a decent price?


I think you should get your points back - I've recently cancelled 2 boxes I bought with limited time points and I got them back and they were to be valid for one year this time. Of course, they are already gone, bought some other boxes with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd cancel MCWL and get the Anniversary one if I were you.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love a wine sleeping pack - by holika holika - they've been putting a lot of holika holika in our boxes lately, so crosses fingers.


That's the wine product I'd love most and if it was one of the spoilers I'd get the box - as for now, I'm undecided. Hopefully, it'll be gone quickly now and it'll spare me some difficult decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Hi guys! Any body have any coupon code for $7 off when you buy 2 boxes? im desperate. lol


Pm'd you


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I'm super tempted to cancel my cute wishlist 4 and pick up the anniversery box but I got it for a good deal (memepoints + VIP pricing + coupon). But MCW3 was kind of a train wreck. Someone help me decide! Have they given any assurances that the next MCW will be better than the like (as they did with OMG)? Does anyone know if I will get my memepoints back (it was a limited time thing)?
> 
> Or should I just stick with what I have because it was a decent price?


I cancelled cute 4 last week and bought the anniversary box instead! I think it will be better than cute!

The last 2 cute boxes were just some semi cute things thrown together in my opinion! ^^


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

I think spoilers make me less excited about boxes. I keep looking at the Wine and Cheese box because everyone is so excited about it, and I'm not interested at all. In fact, the spoilers make me glad I'm not getting it. Then I think there must be something wrong with me for thinking that way.

There are 35 anniversary boxes left and all the talk about it makes me feel pressured to get it. Must stay away from this board.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

would love those sleeping packs too as they are on my wishlist on beautynetkorea. would be great


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 24, 2014)

Edited to remove a question that was already answered!

The Wine &amp; Cheese spoilers do look great but I decided to get the While You Were Sleeping box, as I don't really have any overnight products now.  The one spoiler so far is something I really want.

Anyone getting the Oh! My Lips box?  I had that one ordered in a combo with another box but cancelled it so I could get something else.  The one lips spoiler is just meh to me.  That lip gloss retails for $24, really?  Hard to believe.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

They look like they are in stock so might ship next week


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone have a $7 off of 2 boxes code that still has some uses left on it?  Mine is used up.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> Does anyone have a $7 off of 2 boxes code that still has some uses left on it?  Mine is used up.  Thanks so much!!!


PM'd you as well


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

pm from me too lol


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 24, 2014)

I have codes to use if people need them; just PM me.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Edited to remove a question that was already answered!
> 
> The Wine &amp; Cheese spoilers do look great but I decided to get the While You Were Sleeping box, as I don't really have any overnight products now.  The one spoiler so far is something I really want.
> 
> Anyone getting the Oh! My Lips box?  I had that one ordered in a combo with another box but cancelled it so I could get something else.  The one lips spoiler is just meh to me.  That lip gloss retails for $24, really?  Hard to believe.


I got the Oh! my Lips box with a bundle because I really wanted Cleanse and Tone to ship Express. I am running dangerously low on toners and Memebox tends to never include them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually like the oh my lips spoiler because I was expecting to see more Hope Girl and Pure Smile products. Although I'm sure they'll be included, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad there's something different in there, and I'm hoping it will have a lot of lip care items, similar to how everyone thought Hand and Nail was going to have a lot of polish...but it was a fantastic box with a lot of hand/nail care items.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the update on pumpkin, just checked invoice and yes, did have cosmetics..just hadnt noticed that before. Been one of those days (constructing a new bed for daughter).

Must admit, cheese and wine doesn't appeal. I'm not a fan of wine and have visions of smelling of Gorgonzola with any cheese products so will give that one a miss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Was thinking about the hair care one but still have all the products from the Rapunzel box to go through so can't really justify that..just wish they would release a spoiler for every box...


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Thanks for the update on pumpkin, just checked invoice and yes, did have cosmetics..just hadnt noticed that before. Been one of those days (constructing a new bed for daughter).
> 
> Must admit, cheese and wine doesn't appeal. I'm not a fan of wine and have visions of smelling of Gorgonzola with any cheese products so will give that one a miss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Was thinking about the hair care one but still have all the products from the Rapunzel box to go through so can't really justify that..just wish they would release a spoiler for every box...


Im excited for the Wine &amp; Cheese box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - I do hope its curated well though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

Well Memebox did what the said they would. The Moisture Surge box that they claim was destroyed by customs, they said my replacement would ship by UPS and they sent it overnight too! My work called me to tell me a Memebox arrived! Thank you Memebox!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

I was going to try and make a giant order, but that would require me to cancel some I already have on purchase.  I'm nervous the cancellations won't get done in time for me to get it done and points back before the SF/TFS VIP window is over.

nvm not going to stress myself out over it.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

So glad I caved and bought the modeling masks and ampoule last  night before they took away the free shipping. 

It looks like they removed all of the free sampling products as well. When I tried to click on my "review" the page says it doesn't exist anymore. Guess they learned from the masks fiasco.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@crazysweet Memebox is really messing things up with this whole free sampling event aren't they? I mean obviously people are going to use coupons and points...It's what we do! They really didn't think this through at all. 

If they pull some sort of rubbish on us about how the masks were "on backorder" and cancel the orders for people that paid for them (most of us with $5 off coupons, and many of us with points on top of that).

Oh....I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 24, 2014)

I got tracking for the two 7 second mask sheets I ordered! Can't wait to try them since you all rave about them, I am so excited to get them!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@crazysweet Memebox is really messing things up with this whole free sampling event aren't they? I mean obviously people are going to use coupons and points...It's what we do! They really didn't think this through at all.
> 
> If they pull some sort of rubbish on us about how the masks were "on backorder" and cancel the orders for people that paid for them (most of us with $5 off coupons, and many of us with points on top of that).
> 
> Oh....I don't even want to think about it.


Agreed! I hope they won't cancel mine since I used my 20% coupon, affiliate coupon and some points. 

They really should have planned the sale with the consideration that every buyer would use a $5 codes among other codes and figure out a price point that would give them profit. And stop restocking the items just because it is selling well and not think about how much stock they have.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Agreed! I hope they won't cancel mine since I used my 20% coupon, affiliate coupon and some points.
> 
> They really should have planned the sale with the consideration that every buyer would use a $5 codes among other codes and figure out a price point that would give them profit. And stop restocking the items just because it is selling well and not think about how much stock they have.


Yeah, I know that not everyone uses coupons....But obviously customers that wouldn't normally buy something will grab it if they can get it for free or for a dollar or two.

They should have limited the amount and not restocked if it was an issue selling them so low. Or reconsidered the free shipping thing (which means we don't have to buy other things to reach free shipping). It is amusing to me that they pulled the free shipping offer instead of removing the listings.

"While supplies last" ...I hate to tell you this Memebox, but it could not be more clear that your supplies are still lasting. Pull the listings, stop making an arse out of yourself.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh, and...The lip tint gloss is STILL on sale in the shop!

Even though they just canceled all our orders and said it was on backorder.

...Why must they be so obvious about it.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 24, 2014)

Decided to drop in after dinner~ Didn't get the brand boxes due to my brand trauma... I will follow the ladies and wait for people to get em first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And why are they doing this, @@cfisher . Are we notified for those 'backordered' lip glosses or do they expect everyone to realise the cancellation and email in about it? That is extra work for all the memeworkers... garh. And imagine canceling and reinstating those coupon codes individually. Someone is gonna face the music... 

*There is never a day without drama in the Memeverse.*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Decided to drop in after dinner~ Didn't get the brand boxes due to my brand trauma... I will follow the ladies and wait for people to get em first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And why are they doing this, @@cfisher . Are we notified for those 'backordered' lip glosses or do they expect everyone to realise the cancellation and email in about it? That is extra work for all the memeworkers... garh. And imagine canceling and reinstating those coupon codes individually. Someone is gonna face the music...
> 
> *There is never a day without drama in the Memeverse.*


I received an email saying that my lip gloss was backordered and so they had to cancel it. Have you not received an email yet? It says the name of the item in the subject line. 

It's so ridiculous. I mean I understood the modeling pack thing, but this really isn't a situation where there was an issue with the listing or it wasn't up yet, or anything like that. They just don't want to give away free stuff, clearly.

But honestly, it wouldn't really annoy me so much if it weren't for how they handled it. Waiting over a week, then saying it's backordered and the order is being canceled? When the item is still listed for sale? 

I mean, they could have at least had the decency to send an email that said there was some sort of error with the pricing or listing. 

Why can't they be less obvious about the lying? 

Well....I guess at least they didn't try to blame customs for destroying a massive palette of lip glosses.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

mine isn't showing as cancelled yet.... tbh i have no idea why they didn't send it with my camel cream though, even if it wasn't on same order


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

My lipgloss hasn't been cancelled. I'm not sure why. It hasn't been shipped even though the order was placed on the same day and account as my 7 second masks which have shipped. I'm not expecting to get it, but so far it hasn't been cancelled. That is ridiculous that they are claiming it's backordered but they are still selling it. I'd call them on it for sure.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> My lipgloss hasn't been cancelled. I'm not sure why. It hasn't been shipped even though the order was placed on the same day and account as my 7 second masks which have shipped. I'm not expecting to get it, but so far it hasn't been cancelled. That is ridiculous that they are claiming it's backordered but they are still selling it. I'd call them on it for sure.


The thing is...I think they're doing the cancellations bit by bit. Someone told me they received their email a fair bit after I mentioned mine. So I think they may actually be going through and only canceling the orders for ones that were purchased with a coupon. Which could take them awhile. 

I sent them an email commenting on that. I even said that something fishy is going on again.

I hope the customer service rep is the same one that had to read my previous email.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

tbh for me it isn't end of world but it is irritating


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm expecting it to get cancelled and if it does I won't miss not having the gloss, but I'll be annoyed with them for sure. Shady to still sell them, but claim it's backordered.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

I really didn't think MCW3 could get any worse (for me) until I arrive home to open the box and find the one item, Foam Cleansing Cream, that everyone else received in 'Milky' and I was looking forward to....I got in Fruits. Yeah, me! This is the kind of luck I have. LOL


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

In regards to the sampling event stuff, when they took down the free shipping last night, they also started to change the listings for the items that are part of this round of reviews. Two of the items had already been removed when I looked, but the 3 Step Set and the Green Tea Serum were still up with their sale prices ($37 and $20, respectively), and a banner that said "Ships for Cheap!" rather than the "Free Shipping" banner. So it looks like the free shipping has come to an end for those.

Edited for accuracy, meant the green tea serum, not the eye treatment!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I really didn't think MCW3 could get any worse (for me) until I arrive home to open the box and find the one item, Foam Cleansing Cream, that everyone else received in 'Milky' and I was looking forward to....I got in Fruits. Yeah, me! This is the kind of luck I have. LOL


Would've swapped you mine in milky. But shipping in europe is so not worth it &gt;.&lt;

edited for spelling


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping for something from their line, but I NEVER imagined they would include one.
> 
> Oh my goodness!!! This box already contains items that I would have gleefully purchased for more than what I paid for the box.
> 
> ...


For the life of me I can't remember what the first two spoilers were....off to find them and see if a second box is in the cards.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LoveSkinCare said:


> Well Memebox did what the said they would. The Moisture Surge box that they claim was destroyed by customs, they said my replacement would ship by UPS and they sent it overnight too! My work called me to tell me a Memebox arrived! Thank you Memebox!


Vey cool! I wonder if I'll get mine as well. UPS always comes late for me so there's still a chance! Unless they sent it to @@cfisher's Louisa. Haha
ETA: Just returned from walking the dogs and sure enough UPS dropped off that Global #15 Customs allegedly destroyed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Way to be on the ball Memebox!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm expecting it to get cancelled and if it does I won't miss not having the gloss, but I'll be annoyed with them for sure. Shady to still sell them, but claim it's backordered.


Exactly. I think people are probably reading what we say and thinking ":Seriously, who cares about a stupid lip gloss." But it's how they handle things that annoys me. It just baffles me how they handle these sorts of situations. 

@@MemeJunkie It's the Bounce Cheese Cream (full size!) and the Mangchee (Mango and Quark Cheese) product. They used the photo of one version and listed the other version as the spoiler, but the Mangchee line has a lifting mask and a lifting cream, so I'm not sure which of the two it is. They sell both in the shop.


----------



## engawa (Oct 24, 2014)

So now after that innisfree spoiler in the Wine &amp; Cheese box, do you guys think there's a serious chance of innisfree products in the Jeju box? It ships soon!   Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm gonna be a real party pooper about the chees &amp; wine box.. Sorry.

I was avoiding the latest spoiler but everyone was so excited. I can't add spoilers to this because I'm on my iPad so I'll avoid mentioning the product name.

When I saw it was the *thing so many were excited about* my heart sank and I checked ingredients. These products don't actually exfoliate well, the 'peeling' that you experience is just an ingredient called carbomer that reacts with oil on the top layer of skin and causes a balling up effect. The only exfoliation that is experienced is friction caused by your hands and the soft balls the oil and carbomer create. It's nothing compared to a chemical or even manual scrub.

It looks really pretty though so there is that at least and products like that have major novelty value.

Edit: fixing bad auto correct


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm aware that this just a gommage peeling (&amp; that's it not actual dead skin cells) but I find that these "peelings" do make my skin feel smooth, so I like them! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@Zaralis I think the peeling gel thing has been discussed a lot, so I assume most of us are familiar with that. And while some peeling gels do nothing for my skin, I've had great results from others. Even after using my clarisonic, some peeling gels have definitely shown clumped up dirt afterwards. And some do leave my skin feeling softer and smoother.

I do love Innisfree though and I know it's a really popular item. Every time I've ordered it or the samples it ended up being out of stock. So here's hoping it's another Innisfree hit.

But I definitely am not expecting miracles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I don't think this is necessarily the item everyone is freaking out about in regards to that box. So far all of the spoilers have been amazing, and I know a lot of us bought the box immediately just for the Bounce Cream Cheese.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I really didn't think MCW3 could get any worse (for me) until I arrive home to open the box and find the one item, Foam Cleansing Cream, that everyone else received in 'Milky' and I was looking forward to....I got in Fruits. Yeah, me! This is the kind of luck I have. LOL


pm'd you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 24, 2014)

Fae said:


> I'm aware that this just a gommage peeling (&amp; that's it not actual dead skin cells) but I find that these "peelings" do make my skin feel smooth, so I like them! ^^


It really does make my skin smooth as well almost refreshing. I actually like the gritty feeling of rubbing those peeling packs into my face then watching grey balls form. So I wouldn't be disappointed if I received anything like that. I wish I purchased the wine &amp; cheese box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh good, good! I'm glad people are quite aware of how the product works, with over 1300 pages you can probably guess I haven't read everything in this thread hahaha.

I kind of got the impression that people are less excited about the product its self but more about the brand making (what I assume is) a debut to memebox, opening up the possibility of receiving more from the brand in future boxes but I still think the product has potential in its self, it has some nice ingredients so no doubt will have some skin benefits.

Edit: I bought the box for bounce cheese cream too, that product intrigued me when I saw it for the first time, I really do like fun textures!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

For those interested in the response to the whole lip gloss thing.

Here's the response:

"At the time we were backorderd so we had to cancel many orders. But since the item was in high demand we asked the vendor to overnight us a ton of product so we could put it back up for sale. You can repurchase the product, however I cannot process already cancelled orders. You can repurchase the product all over again. We apologize for the inconvenience."

The saddest part of this whole thing is that Gwen sent that response.

Gwen has joined the darkside.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie It's the Bounce Cheese Cream (full size!) and the Mangchee (Mango and Quark Cheese) product. They used the photo of one version and listed the other version as the spoiler, but the Mangchee line has a lifting mask and a lifting cream, so I'm not sure which of the two it is. They sell both in the shop.


I noticed that about the photo being a mask (and I was super excited!) until I read the description. But do you really think they would put two creams in one box even though they technically are for different things? I don't know about you but I'm hoping for the mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


impulsively.cute said:


> It really does make my skin smooth as well almost refreshing. I actually like the gritty feeling of rubbing those peeling packs into my face then watching grey balls form. So I wouldn't be disappointed if I received anything like that. I wish I purchased the wine &amp; cheese box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Last I checked, about an hour ago, there were still 27 boxes left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie That was the main reason I thought the photo could be correct instead of the description. It seems too much for the most likely only cheese items to both be creams, and both items have the same value (in fact Ladykin sells them on their Gmarket account only as a set not individually last time I checked).

I'm definitely hoping for the mask! I also considered that it could be that they're doing a random selection of the two.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> pm'd you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What is that Lip Manicure about in the Global box? Of course, I received Jane's favorite coral. I mean color. Slip of the tongue there. Haha I still think we should all collect these damn orange lip products, we send them to one person, and then ship them off to Jane. I should check the Hope Girl lip balm from MCW that's probably peach with my luck.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For those interested in the response to the whole lip gloss thing.
> 
> Here's the response:
> 
> ...


I still don't understand what is going to happen. Are they going to cancel more orders or stop canceling and send the item. I ordered my lip gloss (only 1) more or less in the middle of the sale. I suppose I will get to know on Monday or later.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

I got lucky with mcw and got the peach lipstain yay.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I still don't understand what is going to happen. Are they going to cancel more orders or stop canceling and send the item. I ordered my lip gloss (only 1) more or less in the middle of the sale. I suppose I will get to know on Monday or later.


I've been given the impression cancellations were not all done at once. So I don't know if they're still canceling items, but I assume so.

I was told about the lip gloss being on sale for $5 with free shipping REALLY early on, as in during the very beginning of the sale. I even mentioned it in this forum to let everyone know. So I know I was one of the first to order.

This is Memebox we're talking about though. They're far from organized.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh my god. The CPM2 box that was supposed to be sent to the winner of a giveaway I was hosting--that had the address changed in the system--appears to be coming to ME anyway. istg...what a nightmare


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

in wine and cheese it is the lifting cream not the mask btw


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

poo... halloween sets are us only... blooming memebox....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

A couple questions about the ettang pack, I want to try mine since I ordered the variety pack when they were on sale, but honestly I breezed through all your comments the other day when you girls were talking about them. I believe I heard this cup (from the Yogurt box) is more than one use, is that correct? And also that I shouldn't use my sink? Or was I on my second glass of wine and I read something wrong? I'm excited to try it but I also don't want to call the Plumber after doing so.


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Oooh I would snatch it up right now but I have way too many boxes coming in soon. I guess I could wait for a Wine &amp; Cheese 2 hehe


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> in wine and cheese it is the lifting cream not the mask btw


You're certain, Jane? That doesn't make me very happy.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie You can portion out half into a separate bowl and mix it with water. There is a lot of powder and everyone keeps saying they got at least two uses out of it. I've had a similar experience with other modeling mask cups from other brands. 

And yes, definitely don't put any of it down the sink!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/53-wine-cheese#.VEq5cxYsDIU

says lifting cream there

oh, picture of mask lol


----------



## had706 (Oct 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> A couple questions about the ettang pack, I want to try mine since I ordered the variety pack when they were on sale, but honestly I breezed through all your comments the other day when you girls were talking about them. I believe I heard this cup (from the Yogurt box) is more than one use, is that correct? And also that I shouldn't use my sink? Or was I on my second glass of wine and I read something wrong? I'm excited to try it but I also don't want to call the Plumber after doing so.


Yes I want to know anyone's experience using this too because I used my yogurt box one the other night and it was a mess! I think I put in too much water since I split the powder in two. I did read don't put it down your sink so I lined my sink with paper towels when I applied it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/53-wine-cheese#.VEq5cxYsDIU
> 
> says lifting cream there
> 
> oh, picture of mask lol


Hahah, see the confusion?

I do think it would make more sense for them to do the mask rather than two creams. 

So who knows! It's a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, see the confusion?
> 
> I do think it would make more sense for them to do the mask rather than two creams.
> 
> So who knows! It's a surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont take a lot to confuse me


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/53-wine-cheese#.VEq5cxYsDIU
> 
> says lifting cream there
> 
> oh, picture of mask lol


Therein lies the confusion....And the reason we are hoping for the mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess something should be a surprise, they've revealed half the box already!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't spill it down the sink! My modelling mask lasted me for 3 uses, so def don't need an entire cup at once. That's major overload!


----------



## had706 (Oct 24, 2014)

How much water are you supposed to use in the modeling cups? Should it be a pretty thick consistency?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Someone just sent me this response they got when calling them out on canceling their lip gloss.

"The item was backordered at the time due to many customers taking advantage of the promo code by creating multiple accounts to get more than one free lip gloss.

We apologize for the inconvenience, but the item is still available on our site if you would like to re-order."


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 24, 2014)

had706 said:


> How much water are you supposed to use in the modeling cups? Should it be a pretty thick consistency?


Add a little at a time. It's supposed to have a rather thick consistency yea!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Someone just sent me this response they got when calling them out on canceling their lip gloss.
> 
> "The item was backordered at the time due to many customers taking advantage of the promo code by creating multiple accounts to get more than one free lip gloss.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience, but the item is still available on our site if you would like to re-order."


Well, I applaud them for being honest about it (finally). If I were one of those who did such a thing, I really have no grounds to stand on and complain about it. Though if I only ordered one like some of you ladies on here, it is kind of unfair that you are being punished for something others did..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Well, I applaud them for being honest about it (finally). If I were one of those who did such a thing, I really have no grounds to stand on and complain about it. Though if I only ordered one like some of you ladies on here, it is kind of unfair that you are being punished for something others did..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The thing is, Memebox puts up a set quantity. When it sells out, it sells out. 

They're blaming the people that took advantage of the situation. Canceling their orders is one thing.

Canceling everyone else's order, is rubbish.

They're blaming the people that took advantage of the situation, which is childish an unprofessional. If they wanted to honor all of those orders, they could. They don't want to send a free item to ANYONE. 

It's just a rubbish excuse. And I find it amusing that different people are getting different responses. That isn't really helping their case.


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

I think they should only cancel orders on accounts, who were just newly opened to get lipglosses! On other accounts, who are in use, I think it should be allowed! (eg: accounts from vips)

It's bad how they handled it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

And let's be serious....That listing has been up FOREVER. They never didn't have it available or it would have been taken down, that happens allll the time. Anyone who paid for that lip gloss will be receiving it. And they canceled it AFTER they supposedly received a large order of them is basically what they're telling us.

Even now, when people are sending in complaints to call them on it, they could offer to send the order through. This cancellation requires no refund or charge, it's not like they have to reverse anything. 

I do wonder what happens with all this free sampling event stuff now.


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 24, 2014)

For the modeling packs what type of water do you prefer to use ? Tap ? Bottled/Boiled ? What is your preferred method of disposing the mask?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 24, 2014)

I think those who have multiple accounts should have their orders cancelled. It may be a little time consuming to comb through all the orders but I am assuming most are with the same name so it would be easy to identify the culprits. Especially if there are tons of lip glosses going to the same person at the same address. Those who actually only ordered one, or ordered two and paid for the extra should have their orders honoured. 

I have to half agree on the unprofessional part regarding blaming those people. It is unprofessional to admit it but it's not like we didn't know already. No one bought the "backorder" explanation. 

I just hope they learn from all this fiasco that they should plan out these sales ahead of time and don't try to do everything at once that will only upset the customers.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

This whole lip gloss thing doesn't matter to me one way or the other, I didn't order any from one or multiple accounts therefor I don't have anything being cancelled but here's what I can't understand....

What ever gave everyone the idea that Memebox was going to send out free product to everyone and foot the bill? I honestly don't understand how someone can order something in good conscience, use a coupon that makes the item completely free, knowing full well that shipping is included and not pickup a little something extra to add a few bucks to the bill.

But if you're really stupid enough to purchase like this from multiple accounts, and I use the term purchase loosely, you deserve to have every single one of those orders cancelled.

Just my personal opinion.

ETA: if you wanted a second gloss, that could have been the few bucks that was added to your main order and everything would all be on it's way out to you already.

I would also like to add that I am in no way speaking to anyone directly, this is just a rant about how ridiculous this entire situation is.


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

I dropped them a mail! Let's see what they say now! ^^


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

I treat a coupon just like money! I could have also used the coupon on a box and gotten 5 dollars off! (I used it on my main account to be clear!)

If you order like a ton of the lipglosses, I think it's a bit excessive! I personally think one is fine! I've also ordered the black soap &amp; ettang modelling packs! I'm sure they could ship it together!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I don't think it's the lip gloss that bothers most of us, honestly.

I did not purchase anything else with the lip gloss. But I ordered 2 camel creams and 2 of the 7 Seconds masks. Normally when I do these orders separately they are still shipped together. I also don't look at my spending on Memebox on an item by item basis. I spend a lot of money on Memeboxes and in the Memeshop. I absolutely would not feel guilty at all for receiving one free cheap lip gloss. Even if they were silly enough to ship it out separately. 

I've said it multiple times. I think there's a big difference between customers grabbing a free item and random people just swooping in to snatch up all the free products.

Besides...Memebox knows how coupon crazy we are. Did they not learn their reason after the USA Exclusives thing? (And the second USA Exclusives thing, for that matter.)

ETA: And the free shipping with the lip gloss was limited to the sampling items. There wasn't really cheap items to add and not pay $10 shipping. When I used the coupons on the USA Exclusives, I didn't just grab a bunch of free items. I did pay for things. But they did honor all of those orders, including the people that just used multiple accounts to get stuff for free, which I don't think they needed to do.


----------



## Fae (Oct 24, 2014)

If they cancel these lipgloss orders now, they should have cancelled the free US orders too, in my opinion! I think the case is similar!

This is just my opinion though!

I don't care about the cheap lipgloss! It's just how they handled it, that makes me an unhappy customer.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

They could have sent mine with the camel cream and unsure why they didn't tbh


----------



## avarier (Oct 24, 2014)

I think the situation only got attention enough for them to cancel orders was because somebody kept posting on their fb how to get it free. Basically, a how-to guide for abusing the system.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> I think the situation only got attention enough for them to cancel orders was because somebody kept posting on their fb how to get it free. Basically, a how-to guide for abusing the system.


I heard multiple people posted it on Facebook.

Even worse, someone told me they actually posted about it on RetailMeNot. 

How bloody ridiculous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Although, I still think they're just using that as an excuse.)


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

Why can't the rest of the world buy those US value sets (poison ivy, pretty princess, ice queen)? C'mon memespies let those in the UK / Europe etc have them too please!!!!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

Coupon users aren't bad people.  Just throwing that out there.  Getting something for free doesn't mean the person is out to pillage and steal and take whatever they can get no matter who gets hurt.  Some people just like a good deal.  I feel like sometimes there are a lot of classist assumptions about coupon users, and it just gets really old.  As for those who "abused it" by creating multiple accounts and stuff, I just can't care. I don't have the energy to worry about it.  Memebox should've been more aware of how they priced the item.  In addition, it's unreasonable to expect memebox to go through and decide who "legitimately ordered" the lipgloss.  They aren't going to search for people with multiple accounts, decide which memeboxers are worthy of their discounted items and which aren't.  They are going to cancel across the board. 

I *do *think it's shady to say "they were backordered" when they just didn't want to honor their promotion. Even if they _were _temporarily b/o'd and they had to get more from the supplier.  That is CLEARLY not the reason for the cancellations in this case.  In my experience with other companies, if there is a glitch or coupon code that is just a little too good, they will cancel orders and send a message to those who ordered that there was a pricing error/coupon code error, and they aren't able to process the request.  No need to lie.

I feel like Memebox should be more aware of their promotions, and shouldn't have put an item on free shipping at the $5.00 price point knowing full well there are $5 coupons available to use on orders with no minimum purchase amount.  If they don't want people to get free stuff, they should not put items priced at or below $5.  It's on them to define what is a legitimate usage of their promotional codes, and then to enforce/police that.  We don't need to police each other on a policy that doesn't exist for them (memebox) yet.  ETA:  As a couponer, I know from experience that it's the fraudy mcfraudsters that are the ones who ruin a good thing for the rest of us who follow the rules.  I'm talking about those people who use the wrong coupon on the wrong item, decode barcodes, etc.  But memebox has no "rules" on their promotions right now, so who's to say what is a right or wrong usage of the code -- other than what they feel is morally right or wrong, which is _subjective.  _

(Not trying to start a war, these are a few of my thoughts on the situation.)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Why can't the rest of the world buy those US value sets (poison ivy, pretty princess, ice queen)? C'mon memespies let those in the UK / Europe etc have them too please!!!!


After the high shipping costs were added, I'm not sure anyone would still want to buy them to be honest.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle I do think it's funny how some people comment about the coupons. But let's face it, most of us buy a good amount of boxes from Memebox. 

It definitely adds up.  :blush:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

@@cfisher - I hadn't even seen your post before editing mine. Regardless, I wasn't speaking directly to you or anyone here, this entire situation just baffles me. It a damn lip gloss, it's hard for me to understand why people would even create new accounts is all. I understand we all like a deal, I'm the first to say I won't place an order without a coupon and I spend my fair share on Meme also. I believe I was asking to be scolded the other day if I even attempted to order one more box this month since I'd already ordered 20 and I've ordered 4 more since. So yeah, I wouldn't feel guilty for getting something for free either every now and again for the money I know you and I spend along with quite a few others on these boards.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Coupon users aren't bad people.  Just throwing that out there.  Getting something for free doesn't mean the person is out to pillage and steal and take whatever they can get no matter who gets hurt.  Some people just like a good deal.  I feel like sometimes there are a lot of classist assumptions about coupon users, and it just gets really old.  As for those who "abused it" by creating multiple accounts and stuff, I just can't care. I don't have the energy to worry about it.  Memebox should've been more aware of how they priced the item.  In addition, it's unreasonable to expect memebox to go through and decide who "legitimately ordered" the lipgloss.  They aren't going to search for people with multiple accounts, decide which memeboxers are worthy of their discounted items and which aren't.  They are going to cancel across the board.
> 
> I *do *think it's shady to say "they were backordered" when they just didn't want to honor their promotion. Even if they _were _temporarily b/o'd and they had to get more from the supplier.  That is CLEARLY not the reason for the cancellations, in this case.  In my experience with other companies, if there is a glitch or coupon code that is just a little too good, they will cancel orders and send a message to those who ordered that there was a pricing error/coupon code error, and they aren't able to process the request.  No need to lie.
> 
> ...


This is so well put, and a great reminder that it's not our job to enforce policies that don't exist (or even ones that do exist) for Memebox.

Memebox is well within their rights to cancel the lip gloss orders, it just would have been nice for them to be upfront about it instead of trying to be sneaky/dishonest. I think they said the backordered thing to try to avoid upsetting customers, but I think many more people have been upset due to that dishonesty.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> After the high shipping costs were added, I'm not sure anyone would still want to buy them to be honest.


Would still be nice to be offered the chance. I don't mind spending 6.99 on shipping on top of the price. Its still cheaper than purchasing most of the equivalent at the likes of Lancôme etc and I'm trying getting the opportunity to buy new products that aren't readily available over here. Sure, there will be people that don't want to buy them as they are more expensive than a standard memebox but I can see exactly what I'm buying and as a package, the themes are fun.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I didn't think you were directing it at me, or anyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@theori3 If they had said there had been an error with the listing or pricing or shipping charges, I would have just shrugged it off. The whole backorder thing was just ridiculous though. It's still in stock, and when I responded to the emails the story changed 3 times. 

Just be honest about it, Memebox. 

@@Alidolly Shipping would be a good bit more than $6.99. The items from the regular Memeshop are shipped from Korea, where they can get GREAT discounts on shipping. The USA Exclusives are shipped from San Francisco, and USPS does not offer big discounts on that sort of stuff. It costs me $13 to send a DVD to the UK. Cosmetics can be quite heavy, that weight adds up fast.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Would still be nice to be offered the chance. I don't mind spending 6.99 on shipping on top of the price. Its still cheaper than purchasing most of the equivalent at the likes of Lancôme etc and I'm trying getting the opportunity to buy new products that aren't readily available over here. Sure, there will be people that don't want to buy them as they are more expensive than a standard memebox but I can see exactly what I'm buying and as a package, the themes are fun.


The shipping would likely be more expensive than that, as the Shop USA items ship out of the US, not South Korea, and it seems like great international shipping deals are less readily available here.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

I am pretty sick of them sending my adverts for stuff I cannot by because I am not american tbh....

and because of the way the newsletters work I can't turn them off without making me ineligible to being a vip


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am pretty sick of them sending my adverts for stuff I cannot by because I am not american tbh....


You'd think that they could pretty easily set up different subscriptions so that people could stop getting the US emails while still getting everything else :/


----------



## Jane George (Oct 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> You'd think that they could pretty easily set up different subscriptions so that people could stop getting the US emails while still getting everything else :/


best one is getting coupons for us shop lol


----------



## theori3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> best one is getting coupons for us shop lol


I was thinking about that, it would make sense to just provide two codes for that one to all VIPs, one for Shop USA and one for the Memeshop, but you could only use one of the two codes each month.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

I would imagine for non-US people it is SUPER annoying to get all those promos in their inboxes.  And to give a code for the USA shop as a 'prize' for VIPS... it's like "Okay here's a code you can never use!  Yay, rewards!"


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I would imagine for non-US people it is SUPER annoying to get all those promos in their inboxes.  And to give a code for the USA shop as a 'prize' for VIPS... it's like "Okay here's a code you can never use!  Yay, rewards!"


Yeah, it's killing me! Sooooo annoying


----------



## ceredonia (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry, I'm on vacation and I'm just popping in- for anyone who got their lip gloss order canceled, does it say in your account 'Canceled' or did you get an email or anything? My order still says "Ready for Shipment" since I ordered two, not one for free.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

theori3 said:


> This is so well put, and a great reminder that it's not our job to enforce policies that don't exist (or even ones that do exist) for Memebox.   Memebox is well within their rights to cancel the lip gloss orders, it just would have been nice for them to be upfront about it instead of trying to be sneaky/dishonest. I think they said the backordered thing to try to avoid upsetting customers, but I think many more people have been upset due to that dishonesty.


Thank you for saying that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was a little worried I was going to get my face chewed off for posting an unpopular opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I totally agree, the biggest issue I have is the sneakiness/dishonesty.


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

Speaking of VIP codes, I have a US shop code available if anyone needs one. 

This is how I see the gloss thing. Someone opening multiple accounts to order multiple glosses is an abuse of the "spirit" of the offer, BUT memebox allows us to have multiple accounts. They are very aware that people do it and have even encouraged it. They set the price at $5 with free shipping and they are aware of their own promotions and the $5 coupon. So they completely set themselves up for this to happen. Do I think that people should have ordered a lot of them just because they were free? No. Do I think MB should have expect this would happen? Yes. 

Btw, I used a secondary account to get one free, but only one.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 24, 2014)

OK let's try our best to move the conversation forward and away from the lip gloss debacle. 

Personally, I think that any established accounts that made an order should receive their order. They made a product $5 with free shipping, fully aware of the $5 off coupons they provide to bloggers every month. That being said, anyone that made multiple accounts simply to buy endless tubes of lip gloss should get their orders canceled. I think we can all agree that it was a little shady of them to just silently cancel orders and make up an explanation. I can imagine they probably had a zillion single order for lip gloss and it would cost a fortune to ship them out and not make any profit off them. Granted, this is something they should have considered beforehand. 

I don't think we're all going to agree on this issue, and there's no point in dragging the debate on for pages and pages of this thread, y'know? As I always say, this thread already moves fast enough as it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks ladies! &lt;3


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Coupon users aren't bad people.  Just throwing that out there.  Getting something for free doesn't mean the person is out to pillage and steal and take whatever they can get no matter who gets hurt.  Some people just like a good deal.  I feel like sometimes there are a lot of classist assumptions about coupon users, and it just gets really old.  As for those who "abused it" by creating multiple accounts and stuff, I just can't care. I don't have the energy to worry about it.  Memebox should've been more aware of how they priced the item.  In addition, it's unreasonable to expect memebox to go through and decide who "legitimately ordered" the lipgloss.  They aren't going to search for people with multiple accounts, decide which memeboxers are worthy of their discounted items and which aren't.  They are going to cancel across the board.
> 
> I *do *think it's shady to say "they were backordered" when they just didn't want to honor their promotion. Even if they _were _temporarily b/o'd and they had to get more from the supplier.  That is CLEARLY not the reason for the cancellations in this case.  In my experience with other companies, if there is a glitch or coupon code that is just a little too good, they will cancel orders and send a message to those who ordered that there was a pricing error/coupon code error, and they aren't able to process the request.  No need to lie.
> 
> ...


Excellent response, my dear excellent!!!!


----------



## seachange (Oct 24, 2014)

engawa said:


> So now after that innisfree spoiler in the Wine &amp; Cheese box, do you guys think there's a serious chance of innisfree products in the Jeju box? It ships soon!   Crossing my fingers!


I even think there might be an innisfree box very soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and some other great brands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

seachange said:


> I even think there might be an innisfree box very soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and some other great brands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I do think they may try to do them more regularly.

I'd love it if they did a weekly brand sale with 1-2 brands. Like every Friday being just the brand boxes.

Lots of people seem to want the brand boxes, and it would definitely bring in new customers.

But selfishly...I would just love to have a day off each week from Memespending.  :lol:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm taking a chance on both branded boxes today... hope it doesnt turn out poorly!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm taking a chance on both branded boxes today... hope it doesnt turn out poorly!


I really do hope they curate them well, and I do hope that everyone that buys them loves them.

I would buy the Skin Food if the value was there and it was curated well and had products I didn't already have. But I definitely would not risk it without an unboxing. I'm still hoping that someone does an unboxing before they sell out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

seachange said:


> I even think there might be an innisfree box very soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and some other great brands too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wouldn't be surprised--that would be a KILLER box, really--there are so many ways to do it right because they have a ton of products that are really good, but not expensive.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 24, 2014)

i'm new enough that nothing will be a repeat item for me, I just hope it's not junk.


----------



## blinded (Oct 24, 2014)

I like the idea of brand theme box Fridays. Now that skinfood has been done there are very few others I would consider, so only having two days a week where I am tempted would be nice. 

I'm wondering why today's releases were handled differently than other brand boxes have been recently. TM/HH was hyped up for at least a day or two, same with EH. This sort of slipped in under the radar. Also curious about the quick shipping. Not complaining about that though. It'll fit in the gap I have between chocolate and mask 6. November will be a slow MB month for me. December is going to be full of boxes.


----------



## avarier (Oct 24, 2014)

Have there been any tea tree spoilers? I keep staring at this box, but I need some convincing &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have there been any tea tree spoilers? I keep staring at this box, but I need some convincing &gt;.&lt;


No, but one of the LJH products (I want to say the tea tree body mist) that is featured in the USA Exclusives had that little thing about being featured in a Memebox. And it seems like it's the tea tree box.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 24, 2014)

Holy cannoli, I just caught up on this beast of a thread after a few days away... ! I'm sooooo tempted by the Skinfood box, especially since I've been meaning to try that brand - I've heard nothing but raves, and the packaging is all totally gorgeous. I'd love to try anything of theirs except for nail polish. However, I've already bought several boxes this month and don't need more; furthermore, as we all know, brand boxes have been pretty disappointing thus far. Maybe I'll get it if it's still around in another couple of weeks.


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I really didn't think MCW3 could get any worse (for me) until I arrive home to open the box and find the one item, Foam Cleansing Cream, that everyone else received in 'Milky' and I was looking forward to....I got in Fruits. Yeah, me! This is the kind of luck I have. LOL


Ugh, I got the fruit one too! Blah.

In happier news, I got the Skinfood box. I have limited experience with Skinfood, but I've enjoyed the few things I've tried – so I thought (hope) it will be a good fit.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No, but one of the LJH products (I want to say the tea tree body mist) that is featured in the USA Exclusives had that little thing about being featured in a Memebox. And it seems like it's the tea tree box.


Was it the mist or the tea tree cream? I'm trying to recall which one, too! hmm


----------



## biancardi (Oct 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Was it the mist or the tea tree cream? I'm trying to recall which one, too! hmm


it was the body mist - it stated it was in a memebox, but didn't say which one... Since that item was never in a memebox, I am thinking it will be in the tea tree box.


----------



## seachange (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was the body mist - it stated it was in a memebox, but didn't say which one... Since that item was never in a memebox, I am thinking it will be in the tea tree box.


or in the Hair and body box...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it was the body mist - it stated it was in a memebox, but didn't say which one... Since that item was never in a memebox, I am thinking it will be in the tea tree box.


@ I'm 95% certain it was the mist, only because I recall that I hadn't seen that item before someone posted it and I was really considering getting the box for it.

In regards to the spoiler...I did email them and ask if it was in the tea tree box (in my defense, I think a lot of people wanted to know!) and the customer service rep basically said she couldn't tell me which of the LJH products were going to be in the Tea Tree box. 

Which sounds very promising to me.


----------



## ata123 (Oct 25, 2014)

http://m.jolse.com/product/Mizon-Mojito-Punch-Pore-Toner-150ml/625/?cate_no=52&amp;display_group=1

Found another mojito product! What are the chances this will be in the box?


----------



## Renata P (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, I know that a lot had been said about free lip glosses but I am afraid about one more thing. It is so easy to cancel the order from their side so why not to cancel orders for boxes bought in the VIP promotion with codes and points used (let's say for 0$) Maybe someone else would pay more? Being treated this way I cannot be sure if the sale-purchase agreement is valid or not. If they don't want such orders they should not allow to put them. They are probably adult.

In Europe the seller who offers the item for the clearly stated price is obliged to sell this item for this price regardless it was correct or not. The client does not have to be a shrink and analyze the motives that lead the seller to give such a price.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Oct 25, 2014)

The spoiler for Wine and Cheese finally convinced me to get the box.  I've been eyeing it for weeks, just trying to decide.  I think it's going to be amazing!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Katie_Kay said:


> The spoiler for Wine and Cheese finally convinced me to get the box.  I've been eyeing it for weeks, just trying to decide.  I think it's going to be amazing!


I agree!

I think that just the 3 spoilers alone make it more than worth it for me. So excited to get it now!

On another note, I see that people are starting to get their CPM boxes, and while mine is going to take a while to show up, I cannot help the desire to just hand it off to one of my siblings and be done with it. I bought it with points so I could review it, but there is not a SINGLE product in it other than the appletox and MAYBE the serum that I'm interested in. I'm only interested in the bonus product that will be included, and I've seen that most people who already have their boxes are getting the venom cream or whatever it is....which will be the highlight of the box for me lol.

I know she's coming out with yet ANOTHER collab soon, but I am hoping she and memebox understand what a massive failure this box was. I think they figured they could throw the junkiest stuff into a box and it would sell because she has her name stamped on it...which was clearly not the case. 

Not like we haven't talked this box to death, but I couldn't help but start pondering on it since it's on it's way atm. Eh...I guess I'll have some Christmas gifts to put aside lol


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

She is having a 4th collab?? @@MissJexie ^^


----------



## theori3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> She is having a 4th collab?? @@MissJexie ^^


Third collab, the one being released next week. According to a promotional email Memebox sent out recently, it should be the last.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> She is having a 4th collab?? @@MissJexie ^^


a 3rd one, as far as I can remember there's supposed to be another one coming soon unless they canceled it?

There's only been 2 so far, right?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Third collab, the one being released next week. According to a promotional email Memebox sent out recently, it should be the last.


*throws confetti*

It better be the last!! LOL


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh yes I see thanks


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying the 911 box mainly for the golden ticket, I want to see what that's all about and be part of it, does anyone have any kind of idea what products could be in the 911 box? The description says a lot but I can't think what product can be an emergency pick me up product! Thanks xx


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm thinking of buying the 911 box mainly for the golden ticket, I want to see what that's all about and be part of it, does anyone have any kind of idea what products could be in the 911 box? The description says a lot but I can't think what product can be an emergency pick me up product! Thanks xx


That box is a huge mystery to me. I feel like it's WAY too vague of a theme for people to jump on it, which is probably why it's not selling well. There's potential for it to be a really great box if they do it right. There's really no specifics on whether or not it's makeup, or skincare, but I'm assuming it's going to be a mixture of things. It's a good box to take a risk on, in my opinion, especially if you're getting a golden ticket!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm sitting here thinking about these "golden tickets" and I realize...all it says is, "everyone will win a prize."

However, these "prizes" are most likely coupons for money off of a purchase. i just noticed the actual picture has a golden ticket that says, "You've won a golden ticket for $3 off your" and it's cut off after that. And then there's a "code" underneath.

So in actuality, unless you win a grand prize, the rest of the "prizes" are just lame coupon codes...

When I see the word "prize," my brain thinks a physical product, not a coupon code. 

So while I was all excited at first, I realize now I could care less about these golden tickets. I'm getting at least one, unless there is a ticket in each box of my 3-box bundle. So I guess we'll see.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about these "golden tickets" and I realize...all it says is, "everyone will win a prize."
> 
> However, these "prizes" are most likely coupons for money off of a purchase. i just noticed the actual picture has a golden ticket that says, "You've won a golden ticket for $3 off your" and it's cut off after that. And then there's a "code" underneath.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the replies, I think you are right about it all, the box is vague that's why I'm so apprehensive about buying it - the competition is vague too, I'm thinking I will see what is released next week and then decide what to purchase because neither the box or the golden ticket are exciting enough to make me pull the trigger before the weekend xxx


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Oct 25, 2014)

There are only 20 more scrub 2 boxes and I'm really going back and forth on whether I should get it. I feel like they're all going to be products that I will use and I will definitely get my money's worth but I don't think there will be any "wow" factor or any products to get truly excited about.


----------



## stawbewii (Oct 25, 2014)

I keep missing out on the VIP emails and deals cos i'm not on my emails 24/7 and by the time i check it - it's too late! :'( 
sob sob...nonetheless, super excited for the skin food + the face shop boxes! Purchased the bundle! 
Love both of these brands!! 

COME AT MEEEE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

The empress's secrets is sold out, now that is one box I regret not buying! Can't wait to see the spoilers.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The empress's secrets is sold out, now that is one box I regret not buying! Can't wait to see the spoilers.


That will be 2 months away hehe~ I'm not worried....I missed it but I had early Dec covered so I couldn't pick up more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Mahsa said:


> I'm thinking of buying the 911 box mainly for the golden ticket, I want to see what that's all about and be part of it, does anyone have any kind of idea what products could be in the 911 box? The description says a lot but I can't think what product can be an emergency pick me up product! Thanks xx


From the description, I am guessing: acne spot treatment/ patches, dry shampoo/perfume hair mist, facial brightener/ makeup fixer, oil blotting products maybe?, a skin instant plumper, lip scrub/balm. But we never know how Memebox interprets their themes, do we?



MissJexie said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about these "golden tickets" and I realize...all it says is, "everyone will win a prize."


I think it might be like the Korea luckyboxes where they win variable discount coupons. Example, this;



Spoiler


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The empress's secrets is sold out, now that is one box I regret not buying! Can't wait to see the spoilers.


You can always be on the look out on the memebox addict facebook page.  People like to sell the stuff they don't want to keep.  Hopefully you can get some of the stuff, or even the whole box on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

@@veritazy tbh I don't have anything coming after the first week of December because I was worried about the rush for Christmas, but I am on the look out to buy one more box before the end of October so for now I'm waiting to see if there are any good releases next week


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 25, 2014)

@@veritazy I don't think I will be getting the 911 box, it just doesn't stand out to me and the golden ticket isn't appealing anymore lol but I think you are right about all the stuff you mentioned - I probably wouldn't need/use any of it!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

@@Mahsa Oooh okay. I picked up my dec boxes mostly in sets so they will arrive via DHL. I forgotten if I have any standard shipping ones but those will probably show up in 2015 LOL :/

Yeah the Beauty 911 needs a spoiler to reassure us of it's contents. I do think it could be a good surprise because it's like a needs box rather than the norm skincare/makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 25, 2014)

Aftee the many princess Disney whatever boxes, id really like to see a "villains" box. I would be so all over that, and the deep dark colors would be so in for Winter! Like a deep purple or glittery metallic purple lipstick. Also there could be black/red (the chosungah multi berry for example) creams, packs and stuff, it would be so Easy to put together! MEMESPIES! Pleeeaseee


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@veritazy tbh I don't have anything coming after the first week of December because I was worried about the rush for Christmas, but I am on the look out to buy one more box before the end of October so for now I'm waiting to see if there are any good releases next week
> 
> @@Mmnoob did you get the box? I will keep an eye out, boxes come so far after ordering you kind of forget them after a bit - one surprise I got this month I found out I ordered some globals ages ago and completely forgot about them, it was a good surprise though


I did not get the empress's box because i had bought the oriental medicine box from a while ago but didn't really like it, so i passed on it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

Do you think DHL delivers to Hong Kong on Saturday? Super excited to hear what @@eugiegenie has to say about Chocolate Mania, if she bought the box of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't believe we haven't seen a single spoiler!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  hey lady, did you get my pm yesterday?  Let me know if you would like to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, I responded here, already in your box with the Milky Dress product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, I responded here, already in your box with the Milky Dress product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ahh, I must have missed that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Aftee the many princess Disney whatever boxes, id really like to see a "villains" box. I would be so all over that, and the deep dark colors would be so in for Winter! Like a deep purple or glittery metallic purple lipstick. Also there could be black/red (the chosungah multi berry for example) creams, packs and stuff, it would be so Easy to put together! MEMESPIES! Pleeeaseee


and what evil queen wouldn't have her VENOM skincare items near-by?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2014)

One last thing about the lipgloss thing: I asked if they were cancelling all orders

Gwen (Memebox.com)

Unfortunately I am not in charge of these cancellations and I have no say in which ones do/do not get cancelled. I was told that we were canceling duplicate orders (ie more than one order from a customer). So if you placed only one order for the free lip gloss you should be in the clear. However if you made multiple accounts and ordered the product many times all of the orders are canceled, except for *one*. So *one* order is honored per customer. But those who placed multiple lip glosses and used a coupon to get it for free, we unfortunately cannot honor all of the orders.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 25, 2014)

Fae said:


> One last thing about the lipgloss thing: I asked if they were cancelling all orders
> 
> Gwen (Memebox.com)
> 
> Unfortunately I am not in charge of these cancellations and I have no say in which ones do/do not get cancelled. I was told that we were canceling duplicate orders (ie more than one order from a customer). So if you placed only one order for the free lip gloss you should be in the clear. However if you made multiple accounts and ordered the product many times all of the orders are canceled, except for *one*. So *one* order is honored per customer. But those who placed multiple lip glosses and used a coupon to get it for free, we unfortunately cannot honor all of the orders.


I don't think you can say fairer than that.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

can we have another thread for the great lip gloss debacle instead of posting it here?


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2014)

I did not want to discuss this any further! I just wanted to share the information I got! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Fae said:


> I did not want to discuss this any further! I just wanted to share the information I got! ^^


I'm certain that wasn't directed towards you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I wish that was really how they handled the situation). 

I keep getting repeat order confirmations lately on my main account, is anyone else having this problem? At least one of them even have different order numbers, I'm wondering if I should be concerns (and bring it to their attention)?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

my comment was in general, not directed at any one  in particular.  I just felt that since Miss Jexie asked us to stop (and this thread is pretty big to begin with...), we can start a new thread to discuss further if people wish to do so.    that is all.

I apologize if I came off rude or scolding.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

ohh....does anyone think that because we got the



Spoiler



original raw blue jam


in the just gellin' box - that we might see the



Spoiler



original raw black jam


in the blackout box?

I WOULD LOVE THAT!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

@@biancardi The Blackout Box and the Just Gellin boxes were the two boxes I hoped/really thought there was a chance of Chosungah showing up in. But it sure is showing up in a lot of boxes...So here's hoping.

I'm really hoping they go all out with the anniversary box and do something newer from Chosungah, or one of their limited edition kits that have been discontinued. 

(I still can't get over the fact that the 3 item kit was in a $23 box.)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 25, 2014)

Wine &amp; Cheese sold out. I guess that 3rd spoiler pushed people to buy it.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 25, 2014)

CPM3 has been released. I think it is better than the second edition but it was not difficult. I am not interested at all anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2014)

CPM 3 is on the site for sale now and the content is revealed. Glad I didn't bought it!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 25, 2014)

As I thought - CPM#3 isn't any better. They haven't listen the value of the box and/or items even!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

@@Renata P Go figure, I've been hoping for the honey lip balm pot in other boxes, and they have to go and put it in that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Meh, I think the last box would have had more value for me. And those chocolate nose strips do not seem to work on my nose, I bought a bunch of them and regret it. And I only paid $1 for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Miss Jexie You're right, I looked and that little ticket at the bottom says $3 off. Let's hope the art department is in no way clued in to what the sweepstakes thing is all about. Any golden ticket that's lower in value than the standard $5 off probably won't be received so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do think at this point that all the free gifts are just going to be vouchers though, some of the references to actual gifts are now removed to make it more vague. 

I just feel bad for people buying those boxes just for the sweepstakes. Yikes.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

So CPM's 3rd box has been reveled and while it's better than her 2nd box it's still meh. Does anyone know what the 3rd pictured item is? I bought the collab bundle and I was happy with VB's box cause I love neutrals but this box is just a huge slap in the face...and it's not even all that cute =/


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So CPM's 3rd box has been reveled and while it's better than her 2nd box it's still meh. Does anyone know what the 3rd pictured item is? I bought the collab bundle and I was happy with VB's box cause I love neutrals but this box is just a huge slap in the face...and it's not even all that cute =/


I think it's a lollipop soap thing, I've seen them before online (not necessarily from the same brand).


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think it's a lollipop soap thing, I've seen them before online (not necessarily from the same brand).


Oh I see it. Well I suppose I could always melt it down and make my own cute looking soap out of it. Trying to be positive here since I'm so disappointed by it  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

And omg I hope customs doesn't destroy any boxes cause there's a nail polish inside...


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 25, 2014)

I dont like any of the cpm boxes. Not even the first one. The beuaty splurge and Dani boxes were wonderful, and i loved every item in them. In this box, the lollipop soap looks the most interesting to me. That kinda Says everything.

I hope the next collab will be better. I always hope that I'll like the collab boxes, because i love the idea of a naked and ready to ship box!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

I frankly think the CPM3 is totally cute and could have been well-received if it has been our MCW3 instead. I thought the hand cream and lollipop could have made it into the dessert box shipped next week). Pic 4 is getting me. Oil cleanser and the Skinfood sample...  :wub:


----------



## Liv (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think it is absolutely terrible. The oil honey cleanser looks interesting and so does the little honey pot and the Berri-sure mask. I think that the biggest problem with this box is value. Nothing looks expensive or expensive enough to justify the price tag. 

I don't think the Samatha Schuermann will be interesting for me as I don't really really like her. I watch a few videos and never heard her talk about asian brands and she doesn't seem to have that great of a skincare routine. Therefore, I guess her box will include more makeup than skincare.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's not even about the items for me...I tend to judge it by the value. For me, it's definitely not $30 in value. In regards to the MCW3, yes this would have been far better, but that's not saying much haha. 

And honestly, I think we're all a lot more critical about unboxed box. I'm sure we all calculate in our head whether or not the value is there when we know what's going to be in a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I frankly think the CPM3 is totally cute and could have been well-received if it has been our MCW3 instead. I thought the hand cream and lollipop could have made it into the dessert box shipped next week). Pic 4 is getting me. Oil cleanser and the Skinfood sample... :wub:


Haha, dont compare anything to the cute3 box


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi The Blackout Box and the Just Gellin boxes were the two boxes I hoped/really thought there was a chance of Chosungah showing up in. But it sure is showing up in a lot of boxes...So here's hoping.
> 
> I'm really hoping they go all out with the anniversary box and do something newer from Chosungah, or one of their limited edition kits that have been discontinued.
> 
> (I still can't get over the fact that the 3 item kit was in a $23 box.)


Yup--my guess for Blackout is brand C black bubble cleanser, maybe a Caolion black mask, a Dewytree mask, and some garbage Shara Shara eyeliner.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yup--my guess for Blackout is brand C black bubble cleanser, maybe a Caolion black mask, a Dewytree mask, and some garbage Shara Shara eyeliner.


I don't know why, but I feel like Chosungah is going to start making an appearance in one of the 3 boxes in those sorts of value sets. And Blackout just fits perfectly.

I'm so sick of the Shara Shara makeup. Have they sent out a single skincare item yet from their lines?

Still hoping The Saem has something from the mojito line in the Apple Mojito box. I don't even care that I have the entire line already, I just want you ladies to get to try it.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey- While I am a seasoned Memebox veteran (like we all are! LOL) I still can objectively look at the CPM3 box and think it's super cute for someone not crazy overloaded with product, or as a gift!

-The Nail polish with the little ice cream sprinkles nail art is totally cute, although I don't really do much nail art so it's not for me.

-The ice cream hand cream. Cute.

-Berristure is something I am meh on, but it's still a decent product and I'm glad to see more skincare in her collab boxes.

-Lollipop Soap. C'mon. Super cute.

-PureDerm Choco Nose strips- Seriously some of my favorite pore strips aside from the residue they leave behind.

-Honey Queen Cleansing oil? Cute and useful! Love me some cleansing oils and rarely get them from Memebox!

-Skinfood Honey pot lippy The highlight of the box for me. Should be in a cute wishlist box...and maybe it will be?! Since they doubled up on those liners from the first CPM box in the original cute wishlist box. One can dream...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All in all, I think its' well worth the $23 price tag, and is a cute box for someone that is looking for a nice gift for a friend, or is just getting into Memebox and/or K-Beauty. It's fun!

*sprinkles sunshine over the Memethread that has been way too negative lately*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't know why, but I feel like Chosungah is going to start making an appearance in one of the 3 boxes in those sorts of value sets. And Blackout just fits perfectly.
> 
> I'm so sick of the Shara Shara makeup. Have they sent out a single skincare item yet from their lines?
> 
> Still hoping The Saem has something from the mojito line in the Apple Mojito box. I don't even care that I have the entire line already, I just want you ladies to get to try it. :wub: :wub: :wub:


They did. The creepy doll cream in the MCW3.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I frankly think the CPM3 is totally cute and could have been well-received if it has been our MCW3 instead. I thought the hand cream and lollipop could have made it into the dessert box shipped next week). Pic 4 is getting me. Oil cleanser and the Skinfood sample...  :wub:


yeah, this box should have been the MCW3 box.  seriously, this is where all of our stuff is going.  The collaborators are picking the items out of the limited items that memebox can send us, and then we all suffer for that.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> They did. The creepy doll cream in the MCW3.


I knew that was Shara Shara, I guess I keep trying to block that from my mind.

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, this box should have been the MCW3 box.  seriously, this is where all of our stuff is going.  The collaborators are picking the items out of the limited items that memebox can send us, and then we all suffer for that.


Yeah the cute factor is there, but value wise I would have preferred the MCW3 better. I think it should have been;

1 full-sized skinfood pot, honey oil cleanser, lollipop thing, dearberry ice cream handcream, the blue white dog lovely cream thing, lip scrub = perfection.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@MissJexie and thanks for raining some rainbows! It was getting stuffy in here  :sdrop:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

btw I do like the cutiepiemarzia 3 box, just for the honey products!!  But I already have that honey pot from skinfood (that is where our skinfood items went - lol) and I am in love with my Banila Co. Clean It Zero Cleansing Balm, so I will pass

but it would have been a very good mcw3 and I would have been able to split that box up between my nieces.  I am just sad that it was not


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yeah the cute factor is there, but value wise I would have preferred the MCW3 better. I think it should have been;
> 
> 1 full-sized skinfood pot, honey oil cleanser, lollipop thing, dearberry ice cream handcream, the blue white dog lovely cream thing, lip scrub = perfection.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@MissJexie and thanks for raining some rainbows! It was getting stuffy in here  :sdrop:


that would work for me (and my nieces!!)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

full list of products



Spoiler



1. Etude House Melting Summer Nails 1ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_etude_house_

­melting_summer_nails
2. EnSOAP Lollipops Natural Soap 1ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_ensoap_lolli­pops_natural_soap_1ea
3. Missha Lucid Nail Polish CR05 8ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_missha_lucid­_nail_polish_cr05_8ml
4. Sua Young Berristure Cream 100g
us.memebox.com/instructions_sua_young_be­rristure_cream_100g
5. Purederm Nose Pore Strips Choco Cacao 6ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_purederm_nos­e_pore_strips_choco_cacao_6ea
6. Skin Food Honey Pot Berry Lip Balm 6.5g
us.memebox.com/instructions_skin_food_ho­ney_pot_berry_lip_balm_6.5g
7. Dearberry Ice Cream Hand Cream Green Tea 30ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_dearberry_ic­e_cream_hand_cream_green_tea_30ml
8. Pure Smile Honey Queen Cleansing Oil 100ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_pure_smile_h­oney_queen_cleansing_oil_100ml



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1K7wEjyBfM&amp;feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Lol I guess my definition of cute is on a different spectrum than everyone else. It's not a bad box and I'm sure I can figure out something for all the items but I guess I was just hopping for, well, more cute. The estimated box value seems to be $87 from what I researched online. which isn't bad.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

for the purposes of science, I did watch the video. She did a MUCH BETTER job promoting her box this time.  She didn't seem surprised by the texture or the scents and could speak intelligently about why she picked them and why we might like them

I wonder if Memebox wrote her script or gave her some tips this time


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Lol I guess my definition of cute is on a different spectrum than everyone else. It's not a bad box and I'm sure I can figure out something for all the items but I guess I was just hopping for, well, more cute. The estimated box value seems to be $87 from what I researched online. which isn't bad.


lol - the thing is we are comparing it to the scary doll show (MCW3) and that is why we are calling it cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll pass on the CPM new box as there's only about one product I'd like to try, the rest I can live without (I have so many l'occitane hand creams free from magazines to wade my way through as it is!). Also got the petite treasure, and dessert box coming soon anyway.

Still debating whether to get the hair care one though....wish they'd release a few spoilers for that one..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'll pass on the CPM new box as there's only about one product I'd like to try, the rest I can live without (I have so many l'occitane hand creams free from magazines to wade my way through as it is!). Also got the petite treasure, and dessert box coming soon anyway.
> 
> Still debating whether to get the hair care one though....wish they'd release a few spoilers for that one..


If you mean the hair salon one, it's going to be a mix of hair care and hair styling things like hair spray and such.

Not sure if you care, but I know some of us wanted a "hair care" box and were worried about getting a bunch of hair sprays and such.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

So she's doing ANOTHER collaboration next month according to the video.

I can't.


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh, she's doing a 4th edition? I thought (hoped) the 3rd was going to be the last! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 25, 2014)

I actually like CPM3 for the cute factor. It really would have been a great MCW box. Though seriously side eye to the nail polish being included...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So she's doing ANOTHER collaboration next month according to the video.
> 
> I can't.


ARGGGGHGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 25, 2014)

What.. Another one?! *didn't watch the video* Why does Memebox love her so much?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that would work for me (and my nieces!!)


Hehe...you can see i like highly-functional things, skincare especially. 

And are we over with the "Pure" brands items? I think not.  :smileno:



MissJexie said:


> So she's doing ANOTHER collaboration next month according to the video.
> 
> I can't.


NO SHE DIDN'T.

I saw Avicii next to her vid, so I clicked away...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So she's doing ANOTHER collaboration next month according to the video.
> 
> I can't.


...I....Have no words.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 25, 2014)

I kinda of like her #3rd memebox.. The cute factor is somewhat there, but a lot of the products are useless to me... Cleaning my bedroom and boxing everything away, I found stuff I completely forgot about that I received in Memebox's...*sigh* so much stuff, and no time to use it. Thinking I might give most of it away.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

okay - did she or didn't she?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

the description states this



> Don't miss this last chance to be a part of Marzia's world, it will be the best decision you make this month!



So, does that mean LAST CHANCE FOREVER or LAST CHANCE THIS MONTH???  hahaha

it is a typical memeDescription

confusing and not to be taken at face value


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> okay - did she or didn't she?


..."Okay that is it for today, I will be doing one more next month, and that is going to be it."

Thankfully, it was at the end of the video, which I skipped through.

Okay, ladies. One more CPM.

...We can do this...Just....One more....

@@biancardi That's why I assumed this was the end of it all as well. But, well....That misleading wording is just so...Memebox.


----------



## blinded (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm so sick of the Shara Shara makeup. Have they sent out a single skincare item yet from their lines?


I got a hand gommage in the Hand and Nails box. It doesn't work at all, so I use it in the shower. 

I don't think the CPM#3 is that bad. I don't want it (Berrisure is not a product I want a second of), but it's not terrible. I was hoping the honey pot would end up in the skinfood box, so guess I should give up on that idea.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ..."Okay that is it for today, I will be doing one more next month, and that is going to be it."
> 
> Thankfully, it was at the end of the video, which I skipped through.
> 
> ...


LOL I seriously groaned so loud when she said "one more next month" that I scared my cat right off the bed LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 25, 2014)

Mmm....if its hairspray then I'd pass. Was looking for more nourishing products (for longer hair etc).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

@@MissJexie I never considered they'd do another one, especially after last month. I just hope next month really is it. Watch this box sell out quickly and they'll decide to go for a fifth.

@@Alidolly According to Gwen it's going to be basically 50/50. Hair care products are common in other boxes, especially hair treatments, so if you don't want styling stuff I'd avoid it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

oh noooooo not another. not interested in this one either. thought berrisure was a night mask tbh. I would not buy three tbh.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh noooooo not another. not interested in this one either. thought berrisure was a night mask tbh. I would not buy three tbh.


If the Berristure had been a different high value item, I think the box would be a lot more appealing personally.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ..."Okay that is it for today, I will be doing one more next month, and that is going to be it."
> 
> Thankfully, it was at the end of the video, which I skipped through.
> 
> ...


so basically our cute boxes, petite treasures, and dessert box are all threatened by her last collab box.  sigh


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it me or was that a really stilted video too?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks CFisher. Will give it a miss then. Doing well this week as only bought the Empress and those packs so will see what next weeks offerings will be!


----------



## Fae (Oct 25, 2014)

I wonder how many cpm 3 boxes they have in stock! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

5k?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so basically our cute boxes, petite treasures, and dessert box are all threatened by her last collab box.  sigh


Out of those I thankfully only ordered the petit treasures. But I can't help but feel like to them that might just mean lots of small sized items, not necessarily anything cutesy.

Really curious to see how all three of those boxes turn out.

Maybe we'll get lucky and the Skin Food honey pot will appear in another box. They can buy definitely purchase them in bulk for really cheap, I know that much.

The nail polish thing and ice cream hand creams I definitely saw selling at huge discounts over the summer so I think they may have acquired a lot of them for extremely cheap, so they could appear in other boxes as well. Don't they usually do repeats in the collab boxes?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 5k?


Let's give them some credit. I'm sure they learned their lesson.

So...4K?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Alidolly I only bought the Empress and Cleopatra. With points and a coupon it was $14. But even after the fact that I bought several of those modleing mask packs...This is my slowest Memebox week in...Umm. Okay, since I joined in mid July, if I'm being honest.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it me or was that a really stilted video too?


that is why I think she was reading from a script (as well as being able to talk about the products more indepth as well!)


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Memebox took the CPM page down, or at least I can't access it anymore


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Memebox took the CPM page down, or at least I can't access it anymore


still there for me..


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 25, 2014)

Nvm I see it now, I was getting a 502 error lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is why I think she was reading from a script (as well as being able to talk about the products more indepth as well!)


was as enthusiastic as last time too lol


----------



## Liv (Oct 25, 2014)

Oh noooooo not a FOURTH box! And there we were all getting our hopes up that this one was going to be the last one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quite pleased about this week; I bought a set of modeling masks and finally bought the anniversary box. I have such high hopes for this one.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 25, 2014)

The CPM box still says last chance to be part of her world. Fingers crossed nobody told her she was canned?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The CPM box still says last chance to be part of her world. Fingers crossed nobody told her she was canned?


We can only hope. 

(That does sound like something Memebox would do.)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

i'm betting they say:

'due to a great demand we decided to do a fourth... tee hee'


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 25, 2014)

It'll be the excess stock from the second and third box combined into a "superbox of cuteness!"


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 25, 2014)

Plus at least one other Hope Girl lip balm...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 25, 2014)

Why wouldn't they make other collab's instead? Seriously hoping this is her last and that it was a mistake that she thinks there's one more...

I don't want items that could go into our my cute wishlist+desert + petite treasures go into her box instead.. We don't need another MCW3 fiasco.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 25, 2014)

After looking at the CPM3 box I'm more impressed this time around, if I had the money I would probably buy it but having said that the almost $350 dollars worth of boxes in my cart would get first priority so I'm definitely not going to end up with it hahahah.

I think those who managed to get the bundle of the collab boxes did well (am I remembering correctly that it was discounted?).

And finally they told a porky pie about each box having 9 items so I'm not surprised that they did the same about it being her last box.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 25, 2014)

Why not stop the collabs and carry on the fun blogger's Memeshop features instead. Or come up with a delicious MemeXmas?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

I want a lizzie box but mainly so I can shout 'it's a puppet' (can't remember the comedy reference for that lol) when she does her youtube video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

can't do that with cutie pie


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 25, 2014)

I actually kind of like the Cute Pie box, if that was our MCW3 box instead, I would have been pretty happy with it. And if it came with the candy and sweets shown in the promotion photos, I would be all over it lol. But I do think she did a much better job at explaining the products and why she liked them. I kind of want a few items in that box, I might look around and see if I can buy those separately.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 25, 2014)

@@Jane George Brian Connely wasn't it? Beating up Larry the Loafer lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

no idea and with a day where I wrote 2004 instead of 2014 and august not october i can't even think too hard lol

think it is 'go back in time day' for me....

maybe memebox will do a 'Memebox Classics' box for me with old fashioned classically Korean products for me. Things that korean mamas and nanas use because they are fab and timeless. kinda like a uk box doing clinique and brands like that


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a lizzie box but mainly so I can shout 'it's a puppet' (can't remember the comedy reference for that lol) when she does her youtube video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> can't do that with cutie pie


SCREAM!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SCREAM!!!!! LOLOLOL


lol got a migraine so my sense of humour is very off....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohh....does anyone think that because we got the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still haven't tried this stuff but the way you all rave about it I need to break it out. I also haven't ordered Blackout yet but checked this morning (when ordering my second Wine &amp; Cheese because there were only 5 left and my rationale was my sister in law just turned 30 and needs to start with Korean skincare and likes wine. Yeah, right!) and there were tons left so I felt I had time.


fanserviced said:


> Yup--my guess for Blackout is brand C black bubble cleanser, maybe a Caolion black mask, a Dewytree mask, and some garbage Shara Shara eyeliner.


@ - The Shara Shara liner is total crap? I was happy I received it in a color I would actually use, should I just add it directly to the trade list?
@@MissJexie - I have to agree with you with regard to CPM3. I do think it's actually quite a nice box and one of her better ones, to be honest. For the first time there are actually a couple items that interest me. But like you said, or perhaps it was someone else, when most of us have so much product we tend to look at boxes a bit differently with regard to value and are looking for a bit more. Quite a few of those items I know I can find discounted when placing an order somewhere else for things I can't acquire through Memebox. So yes, it would make a lovely gift but I'm still not jumping on the Cutie Pie train.



MissJexie said:


> So she's doing ANOTHER collaboration next month according to the video.
> 
> I can't.


You've got to be kidding me? Did they sign a contract or something they couldn't get out of?!?! They haven't even sold the CPM2 boxes yet! Or have I missed something?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie nope not missed anything. Unless we are all in a parallel universe.... maybe makeuptalkworld?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no idea and with a day where I wrote 2004 instead of 2014 and august not october i can't even think too hard lol
> 
> think it is 'go back in time day' for me....
> 
> maybe memebox will do a 'Memebox Classics' box for me with old fashioned classically Korean products for me. Things that korean mamas and nanas use because they are fab and timeless. kinda like a uk box doing clinique and brands like that


WHOA Meme throwback-classics would be SO COOL! It could be the Trot Lover's box--all the things that are on an umma's or halmoni's dressing table. WOW--now I'm curious about what those would even be! I'm trying to even think of what the Western equivalents would be...Pond's Cold Cream, L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara...hmm, Coty powder, Revlon nail polish. cool


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I still haven't tried this stuff but the way you all rave about it I need to break it out. I also haven't ordered Blackout yet but checked this morning (when ordering my second Wine &amp; Cheese because there were only 5 left and my rationale was my sister in law just turned 30 and needs to start with Korean skincare and likes wine. Yeah, right!) and there were tons left so I felt I had time.
> 
> @ - The Shara Shara liner is total crap? I was happy I received it in a color I would actually use, should I just add it directly to the trade list?
> 
> ...


Hilariously enough, the only Cutie Pie box I DID get was #2, and that's because Memebox gave me points to purchase it/review it on my blog. I think it's one of the worst boxes in Memebox history to be completely honest, although I'm hoping I change my tune when it's in my hands. I would have much preferred #3, if any at all.

I think it's weird because Memebox is giving the impression that #3 is her last box, but she seems to think that she'll have one more...so I guess we'll have to wait and see! LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @ - The Shara Shara liner is total crap? I was happy I received it in a color I would actually use, should I just add it directly to the trade list?


I swatched it and it was such trash that I'm not even giving it away. Maybe I'm spoiled by all the amazing things I've received lately, but it had the look and consistency of dog poo.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

Shout out to L'Oreal Voluminous, one of my all time favs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

Have requested from memebox lol

I always write best with a migraine... maybe best time to get ideas too


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 25, 2014)

ANOTHER CPM box? Ugh, that is all...carry on!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WHOA Meme throwback-classics would be SO COOL! It could be the Trot Lover's box--all the things that are on an umma's or halmoni's dressing table. WOW--now I'm curious about what those would even be! I'm trying to even think of what the Western equivalents would be...Pond's Cold Cream, L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara...hmm, Coty powder, Revlon nail polish. cool


haha oh man I am obsessed with the history of cosmetics so my mind immediately started going to things for a western box lol.... love's baby soft perfume might be there...that stuff used to be EVERYWHERE, and definitely ponds cold cream, oil of olay beauty fluid or noxzema cream.

My mom and both my grandmothers also used the old school covergirl pressed powder with that strong "skincare" scent to it. Also Chanel No. 5 or shalimar and classic maybelline great lash. Oh and elizabeth arden 8 hour cream Something Max Factor would have to be in there considering they invented lip gloss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I would be REALLY curious to see what a Korean version of this would be! Bring on the old school grandma beauty box!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

Might do a blogpost on my grandma actually as she got me into cosmetics and always bought old fashioned brands and aged amazingly well.

Also found out today my mom had mary quant makeup so was pretty rocking at my age too and has always bought the more classic of the skincare brands too.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

@ - Thanks. I'll try it and trash it then if it's garbage. Certainly wouldn't want to pass along crap.

Been meaning to ask, did anyone try the Kocostar Foot Peeling from (I believe) Global 14? I use moisturizing foot masks all the time so it wasn't my first rodeo using a product of this nature and I just found this particular brand to be really poor quality. Upon trying to put them on my feet the seams along the top of feet completely came apart down to my toes but I still managed to tape them and wear them for the allotted amount of time. Then I patiently waited for something to happen, all the while soaking my feet every morning in the shower to move things along, and nothing ever did. I don't know if mine was just a bad batch or what? Did anyone else have similar results? I've only tried the Calmia Foot Peeling that came with Night Care and that was amazing. Any thoughts?

ETA: @@MissJexie - Oh my goodness! I haven't thought about Loves Baby Soft for years! I think I wore that all through elementary school and I won't tell you how many years ago that was! LOL


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

not used one but got one from same brand with different packaging from earlier box and i got zombie feet and left great soft feet after it peeled loads. Took five days to start peeling though


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @ - Thanks. I'll try it and trash it then if it's garbage. Certainly wouldn't want to pass along crap.
> 
> Been meaning to ask, did anyone try the Kocostar Foot Peeling from (I believe) Global 14? I use moisturizing foot masks all the time so it wasn't my first rodeo using a product of this nature and I just found this particular brand to be really poor quality. Upon trying to put them on my feet the seams along the top of feet completely came apart down to my toes but I still managed to tape them and wear them for the allotted amount of time. Then I patiently waited for something to happen, all the while soaking my feet every morning in the shower to move things along, and nothing ever did. I don't know if mine was just a bad batch or what? Did anyone else have similar results? I've only tried the Calmia Foot Peeling that came with Night Care and that was amazing. Any thoughts?


Interestingly enough, I convinced my fiance to try foot peeling booties and gave him that pair. they ripped down the seam when he put them on but I thought it was because his feet were big. We taped them on and he said his feet peeled a bit, but didn't peel as much as mine usually do. I figured maybe it didn't work that well on all people, but now that you're saying this, I'm guessing it's just really poor quality.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

I've heard multiple people comment on the Kocostar ones not working well.

I assume it's just a quality issue, I know some peeling foot masks just don't work much at all.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Interestingly enough, I convinced my fiance to try foot peeling booties and gave him that pair. they ripped down the seam when he put them on but I thought it was because his feet were big. We taped them on and he said his feet peeled a bit, but didn't peel as much as mine usually do. I figured maybe it didn't work that well on all people, but now that you're saying this, I'm guessing it's just really poor quality.


I wear a size 9 which I understand is a bit large but like I said I use foot masks all the time so it's not like I'm shoving my feet in there, I know how they work. The only place mine peeled (literally) the tiniest smidgen was the top of foot, the most delicate part. I think they're just crappy, honestly. Kind of makes me wonder about the rest of the brand, no?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I've heard multiple people comment on the Kocostar ones not working well.
> 
> I assume it's just a quality issue, I know some peeling foot masks just don't work much at all.


You are the Asian skincare Guru...what can you recommend for foot peeling, lady?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

@@cfisher - I always want to buy those ginger foot masks from the shop but I don't want multiples if their yucky.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I've also pondered grabbing one of those ginger ones, but I have yet to hear anything about them. I haven't tried my Kocostar one, but after hearing people saying they just didn't work for them I'm just not sure I want to even bother. I've had the EXACT same thing happen to me with a lot of other poor quality foot peeling masks, where just the very top of my foot will peel a bit.

I've probably been through about 15 different types so far. And even though I have another dozen types on hand that I haven't even tried yet, whenever I saw the Nature Republic lemon ones on sale for a great price I grab some. My absolute favorite by far. 

Has anyone here tried the ginger vinegar ones from the Memeshop yet?


----------



## blinded (Oct 25, 2014)

Loves Baby soft! My mom bought it for me as a present when I got my first period. I completely forgot about that. Wore that for a few years until I graduated to Exclamation! A western version of an old school box would definitely need Noxzema and baby oil. My mother used baby oil for everything. Make up removal, tanning, moisturizing. 

I just caught my husband trying to be stealthy and not let me see him using one of my aloe mist sprays. He refuses to try anything I have and I guess he doesn't want me to know he actually likes this one. He's probably afraid I'll use it as an excuse to buy him his own boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

wonder if it is one wish granted per user lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I've also pondered grabbing one of those ginger ones, but I have yet to hear anything about them. I haven't tried my Kocostar one, but after hearing people saying they just didn't work for them I'm just not sure I want to even bother. I've had the EXACT same thing happen to me with a lot of other poor quality foot peeling masks, where just the very top of my foot will peel a bit.
> 
> I've probably been through about 15 different types so far. And even though I have another dozen types on hand that I haven't even tried yet, whenever I saw the Nature Republic lemon ones on sale for a great price I grab some. My absolute favorite by far.
> 
> *Has anyone here tried the ginger vinegar ones from the Memeshop yet? *


yes, they aren't the BEST in the world, but they aren't the worst.  I have to try them again (I have a couple of them) and soak my feet first before putting them on

the BEST one for me was the holika holika one....


----------



## blinded (Oct 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, they aren't the BEST in the world, but they aren't the worst.  I have to try them again (I have a couple of them) and soak my feet first before putting them on
> 
> the BEST one for me was the holika holika one....


It's funny, the holika holika one didn't really do too much for me. I got a little bit of peeling but not much. I also found their moisturizing booties and gloves lacking too. Odd how what works for one person doesn't for another.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 25, 2014)

I used the Kocostar with the other packaging and they worked great! My daughter used the Butterfly foot peeling booties and those worked even better. I think I got hers off eBay.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

I guess it is really trial and error with the foot peeling masks.  

what works for one person doesn't work for another!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Interestingly enough, I convinced my fiance to try foot peeling booties and gave him that pair. they ripped down the seam when he put them on but I thought it was because his feet were big. We taped them on and he said his feet peeled a bit, but didn't peel as much as mine usually do. I figured maybe it didn't work that well on all people, but now that you're saying this, I'm guessing it's just really poor quality.


I suspected that they wouldn't be great (and I've done a number of these peels) so I left them on for 3 hours and that got my feet to peel the usual amount. ahahah


----------



## OiiO (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WHOA Meme throwback-classics would be SO COOL! It could be the Trot Lover's box--all the things that are on an umma's or halmoni's dressing table. WOW--now I'm curious about what those would even be! I'm trying to even think of what the Western equivalents would be...Pond's Cold Cream, L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara...hmm, Coty powder, Revlon nail polish. cool


I will also add Nivea cream in a blue tin, plain vaseline, Estee Lauder lipsticks in ribbed gold bullet and Mary Kay lipsticks in that vintage pink tube with gold cap. Also, Chanel №5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh yes, that 2000 calorie mascara from Max Factor! I remember my Mom and Grandma swooning over it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

TonyMoly Super Shiny Foot Peeling masks are the bomb dot com, seriously. I've tried Kocostar, Etude House, Nature Republic and those. TM take the cake (and heaps of dead skin).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspected that they wouldn't be great (and I've done a number of these peels) so I left them on for 3 hours and that got my feet to peel the usual amount. ahahah


You mean I'm not the only person crazy enough to do that?  :lol:

Looks like the HH baby and Tony Moly ones are going to be the next ones in rotation for me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> *TonyMoly Super Shiny Foot Peeling masks are the bomb dot com*, seriously. I've tried Kocostar, Etude House, Nature Republic and those. TM take the cake (and heaps of dead skin).


I tried those and they didn't work for me! lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You mean I'm not the only person crazy enough to do that?  :lol:
> 
> Looks like the HH baby and Tony Moly ones are going to be the next ones in rotation for me.


LOL after a first attempt with the EH and NR booties that led to pathetic peeling I realized that my feet are like leather and decided to crank things up to 11. ahahaha I think that just about any bootie can work if it's allowed to soak into one's foot long enough.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 25, 2014)

@ I just finished reading your MCW3 review and it was fab! To terrorize your readers you should include the scary doll face in at least 1 photo in each review. like finding Waldo


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't understand how they ended up with these items in the MCW3 when they could have included some of the things CPM3 has... I don't like her boxes but I think that the third one was cuter than MCW3! and memebox did a great job with the pictures-products/sweets! I think this box will sell better than her second one.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL after a first attempt with the EH and NR booties that led to pathetic peeling I realized that my feet are like leather and decided to crank things up to 11. ahahaha I think that just about any bootie can work if it's allowed to soak into one's foot long enough.


Did you use the regular Nature Republic ones or the lemon ones? I've always wondered if there's a difference, but I love the lemon ones.

I tend to wear mine for 2 to 2 1/2 hours. It makes a huge difference for my heels, even if some parts of my feet aren't too fond of that treatment. (Seriously, is there anything worse than that raw skin feeling after a good peel when you walk around on hardwood floors?)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

@ - my feet are also like leather, a combo of being on them all day and crazy dry from some meds I took in my early twenties and they've never been the same since. Also allergic to anything synthetic (basically anything other than cotton and leather and it doesn't matter if I wear socks, my entire family has this odd foot dryness) so not matter what I do my body produces this protective layer of skin rather rapidly. My earliest memories are of my mother applying Vaseline to all five of us kids feet before bed. I think having to help raise my four brothers later on and putting them to bed is why feet creep me out to this day. LOL

Must check out everything else you girls recommended, thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @ I just finished reading your MCW3 review and it was fab! To terrorize your readers you should include the scary doll face in at least 1 photo in each review. like finding Waldo


ahh thank you! WAIT--that's absolutely brilliant!!! @@Jane George had the great idea of making a sun cream dolly stop motion video and I'd cry laughing over that, too. Seriously...I feel like that box needed to come with an age limit.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

we could get a 'scary doll box' lol.....

thats what I called it on my blog... naughty naughty janey

lol made me aunt laugh at review though

nah they should have a 'memebox horror box' with the products with the scariest packaging


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did you use the regular Nature Republic ones or the lemon ones? I've always wondered if there's a difference, but I love the lemon ones.
> 
> I tend to wear mine for 2 to 2 1/2 hours. It makes a huge difference for my heels, even if some parts of my feet aren't too fond of that treatment. (Seriously, is there anything worse than that raw skin feeling after a good peel when you walk around on hardwood floors?)


Lemon, fo sho. I found the Nature Republic ones a bit harsh on my feet in a few places, yeah. And my feet are giant, so they tried to liberate themselves from that plastic and I had to do some taping like @@MissJexie did with her honey.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ahh thank you! WAIT--that's absolutely brilliant!!! @@Jane George had the great idea of making a sun cream dolly stop motion video and I'd cry laughing over that, too. Seriously...I feel like that box needed to come with an age limit.


okay  will try to work out how to do it then post it lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone received the shipping info email for the foot therapy + while you were sleeping bundle (the one that confirms your address, sent a couple of weeks before shipping day)? The shipping day is 6/11.

I have received the one for wine and cheese that is shipped on a later date (13/11) than this bundle.

I am afraid that memebox mixed up again the dates and that the foot therapy and while you were sleeping actually is sent in December...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 25, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Has anyone received the shipping info email for the foot therapy + while you were sleeping bundle (the one that confirms your address, sent a couple of weeks before shipping day)? The shipping day is 6/11.
> 
> I have received the one for wine and cheese that is shipped on a later date (13/11) than this bundle.
> 
> I am afraid that memebox mixed up again the dates and that the foot therapy and while you were sleeping actually is sent in December...


_I got my shipping email yesterday, although I only ordered the Foot Therapy box on its own. _


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 25, 2014)

I got both emails yesterday. Mine say Wine and Cheese shipping 11/13 (saying the wrong date was posted on their website) and for While you were sleeping/ foot care says shipping 11/6 which matches the website.

I think the shippong dates depend on when they will have all the products to go in the box. I believe 11/6 is the correct date for While you were sleeping/ foot care. Look at Friday's release of Skinfood / The Face Shop, those are shipping in 3 to 5 days which is pretty awesome!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Did you use the regular Nature Republic ones or the lemon ones? I've always wondered if there's a difference, but I love the lemon ones.
> 
> I tend to wear mine for 2 to 2 1/2 hours. It makes a huge difference for my heels, even if some parts of my feet aren't too fond of that treatment. (Seriously, is there anything worse than that raw skin feeling after a good peel when you walk around on hardwood floors?)


I loved the lemon ones you sent me so much! Memebox needs to put those in the USA shop.  Those babies made even the TOPS of my feet and toes peel.  Which was exceedingly horrifying but oh so satisfying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

Did someone already mention that Jolse has Blithe? I think that every item in their shop has free shipping, so it's $26.60 shipped. I stumbled into it while looking for plain cotton pads...to use to make Blithe 7 second masks. haha Companies that make good products and work with Memebox really do see their fortunes change overnight, I suspect.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ran out of my mascara today and decided to give the Hope Girl I got in a box ages ago a try and I actually LOVE it!


----------



## maii (Oct 25, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> Ran out of my mascara today and decided to give the Hope Girl I got in a box ages ago a try and I actually LOVE it!


Is it 140 Super Lash? Because that has straight up become my favourite mascara, and I don't want to run out. Doesn't smudge, budge or clump and gives me super long lashes.

I know Hope Girl in general is trash, but I'm a total fan girl for this mascara.


----------



## maii (Oct 25, 2014)

CPM3 is really not bad, I don't think it deserves the negativity it's getting.

If this was MCW4 mostly everyone would've given it the thumbs up.

I know everyone's tired of her, and not relishing a a fourth collab, but a well curated box is a well curated box regardless.

It's true that it's not high value though. Maybe this is a good thing? Hopefully more value added to the 'serious' boxes if they turn a profit on this? One can hope


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 25, 2014)

maii said:


> Is it 140 Super Lash? Because that has straight up become my favourite mascara, and I don't want to run out. Doesn't smudge, budge or clump and gives me super long lashes.
> 
> I know Hope Girl in general is trash, but I'm a total fan girl for this mascara.


It is! I really wasn't expecting too much but wow, I will definitely be repurchasing this one.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 25, 2014)

maii said:


> *CPM3 is really not bad, I don't think it deserves the negativity it's getting.*
> 
> If this was MCW4 mostly everyone would've given it the thumbs up.
> 
> ...


I think most people are fine with the box.   I think the problem is that it looks like that should have been MCW3, and instead, we got shit products because of these collaborations.

Memebox seems to not be able to curate "cute" boxes with a competing collaborator who is supposed to be all "cute".

I want my cute boxes to be cute.  I do not want to buy a cutiepie box.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 25, 2014)

I just checked the quantities on the CPM3 box because I'm actually kind of tempted to get it, and apparently there are only 8 left in stock. I guess Memebox learned that 5,000 is a no go, lol, or maybe they plan to release more later (I thought the original release date was supposed to be 10/27?).

ETA: It's really only the honey products I want, which I probably shouldn't buy the entire box for. Maybe if I win a bunch of points, lol.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 25, 2014)

Aww everyone is offline :'(


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 25, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I just checked the quantities on the CPM3 box because I'm actually kind of tempted to get it, and apparently there are only 8 left in stock. I guess Memebox learned that 5,000 is a no go, lol, or maybe they plan to release more later (I thought the original release date was supposed to be 10/27?).
> 
> ETA: It's really only the honey products I want, which I probably shouldn't buy the entire box for. Maybe if I win a bunch of points, lol.


Only 7 now... werid


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 25, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Only 7 now... werid


Sorry for the newb question, but how do you check quantities?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hexen said:


> Sorry for the newb question, but how do you check quantities?


You add a bunch to your cart (you can add up to 100 if they're in stock), and then keep tweaking the number until you figure out the max amount you can add.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 25, 2014)

theori3 said:


> You add a bunch to your cart (you can add up to 100 if they're in stock), and then keep tweaking the number until you figure out the max amount you can add.


Thanks!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 25, 2014)

CPM 3 is sold out!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 25, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> CPM 3 is sold out!


I'm sure it's "sold out," as in sold out for about 12 hours, then restocked a bit and sold out again, then restocked for awhile. It seems to be the new sales tactic for high-profile releases.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

I've written to Lauren, manager of the wild affiliate crew, to ask about implementing Meme gift cards for the holidays. My kpop blog's followers ask about them and it seems insane not to have the option available. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 26, 2014)

Does anyone have any info about product 3 from the Very Berry box, like ingredients, etcetera? I recycled the outer packaging but not sure it had any info on it anyway. TIA.

Edit-never mind, found @@biancardi's blog with all the good info, thank you!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm sure it's "sold out," as in sold out for about 12 hours, then restocked a bit and sold out again, then restocked for awhile. It seems to be the new sales tactic for high-profile releases.


I agree, I think there will probably be a big restock on Monday, maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm waffling between The Face Shop and Skinfood boxes. What do you guys think? I'm leaning towards Skinfood because of the two I know that brand the best and fingers crossed there will be Royal Honey products in it.

I'm happy I missed the Etude box since I've tried most the products in it. However, I'm totally kicking myself for missing the Holika Holika box.


----------



## maboy19 (Oct 26, 2014)

My Cute Wishlist 3 spoiler! Don't read if you haven't received your box yet!



Spoiler



Hey guys! The ddung cleanser that came with MCW3 - does anyone know if it is a reputable brand? Or at least not horrible? I've never heard of it before. I want to make sure before I use. ^^


----------



## julieannka (Oct 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did someone already mention that Jolse has Blithe? I think that every item in their shop has free shipping, so it's $26.60 shipped. I stumbled into it while looking for plain cotton pads...to use to make Blithe 7 second masks. haha Companies that make good products and work with Memebox really do see their fortunes change overnight, I suspect.


Oh man, this forum is such a bad influence on me!  Even though I'm nearly drowning in Korean cosmetics I just had (?) to order the Blithe Green Tea and Citrus.  I'm sitting here with a homemade Blithe berry sheet mask on my face; I've been dying to try the others, but I wasn't willing to pay $38 for them, so seriously thanks for the heads-up on Jolse.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 26, 2014)

maboy19 said:


> My Cute Wishlist 3 spoiler! Don't read if you haven't received your box yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the product from the box, but...



Spoiler



Ddung is a really popular doll line in Korea. It's branched out into a lot of different types of products, so it's not a random, unknown brand at least. You can read a bit about the dolls here:

http://cuteinkorea.com/ddung-dolls/


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've written to Lauren, manager of the wild affiliate crew, to ask about implementing Meme gift cards for the holidays. My kpop blog's followers ask about them and it seems insane not to have the option available. Fingers crossed.


Yea! Why don't they have gift cards! I'd love that.  Haha I would just give all my loved ones a gift card to memebox.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hexen said:


> I'm waffling between The Face Shop and Skinfood boxes. What do you guys think? I'm leaning towards Skinfood because of the two I know that brand the best and fingers crossed there will be Royal Honey products in it.
> 
> I'm happy I missed the Etude box since I've tried most the products in it. However, I'm totally kicking myself for missing the Holika Holika box.


I would go with the Skinfood box. Memebox did The Face Shop box a few months back and honestly, it wasn't that great (imo of course). This one could be wonderful but I'd rather take my chances on Skinfood.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Oct 26, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> I would go with the Skinfood box. Memebox did The Face Shop box a few months back and honestly, it wasn't that great (imo of course). This one could be wonderful but I'd rather take my chances on Skinfood.


Oh, I totally didn't even know they'd done The Face Shop before! Skinfood it is.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Yea! Why don't they have gift cards! I'd love that. Haha I would just give all my loved ones a gift card to memebox.


I suspect it's related to their creaky ordering platform. Seriously, I've been tumbling around forums for long enough to see so many people say things like "I ordered it on Amazon and it wasn't the best deal, but I had a gift card from my birthday so I just bought it"--especially for people who are too young to have their own credit cards and PayPal accounts or people on a budget, gift cards are a totally necessary thing and they would be a great deal for a company like Memebox.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've written to Lauren, manager of the wild affiliate crew, to ask about implementing Meme gift cards for the holidays. My kpop blog's followers ask about them and it seems insane not to have the option available. Fingers crossed.


Fab idea really! Would be nice to actually get them in festive card form from memebox. Lol I'm a hoarder aof anything design-ish.  :hehe:

I'm excited for tmr! The world seems to be working again at least. I'm expecting my first memeshop order which took more than 3 weeks due to it being mislabeled by Memebox (should I email them about this?)  :blush2:


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 26, 2014)

Good morning!

Our clock just changed to wintertime

So I thought I woke up at 9am and then got the message: it's 8am.. surprise!

Still haven't bought any of the new memeboxes, I've learned to say no


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 26, 2014)

Blackheads no more restocked. Less than 30 left.

Seems a really good value box. Esp want the cheek room pore brush...what is it about facial brushes...have both clarisonic and foreo but still can't seem to walk away from another one.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the idea of the gift cards is great! Or you can even buy memepoints and send them to a friend's account!

But can you imagine the mess with customer service? They can start planning it now for next Christmas! Let them fix the problems they have now! Or I can see the gift cards turning into a nightmare due to poor meme-organisation! People not getting all the points, appearing in the wrong account, expiring too soon... "nightmare before christmas"!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

The idea of gift vouchers is a good one as could run competitions (bloggers and memebox themselves) to win them, that would mean the "winner" could pick a box that interested them as their prize.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Oct 26, 2014)

Wait wait - we know what's in the Étude House box now?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Wait wait - we know what's in the Étude House box now?


Don't think there have been any spoilers for it yet (none on the website anyway). Starts shipping on the 6th Nov


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I loved the lemon ones you sent me so much! Memebox needs to put those in the USA shop.  Those babies made even the TOPS of my feet and toes peel.  Which was exceedingly horrifying but oh so satisfying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was actually about to ask if you had tried yours. I always suggest those to people that ask about foot peeling treatments. Thank you! 

I was seriously starting to think I was doing everyone a disservice by doing so!  :lol:


----------



## bubu (Oct 26, 2014)

CPM 3 looks pretty cute. I hope that was a warm up for a cuter, sweeter My Dessert Box!

Is the lollipop thingy this item? Pure Smile CandyStone (Peeling Stone).

There's not a lot of information on it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2014)

The list of items was posted earlier yesterday

here they are again



Spoiler



1. Etude House Melting Summer Nails 1ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_etude_house_

­melting_summer_nails
2. EnSOAP Lollipops Natural Soap 1ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_ensoap_lolli­pops_natural_soap_1ea
3. Missha Lucid Nail Polish CR05 8ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_missha_lucid­_nail_polish_cr05_8ml
4. Sua Young Berristure Cream 100g
us.memebox.com/instructions_sua_young_be­rristure_cream_100g
5. Purederm Nose Pore Strips Choco Cacao 6ea
us.memebox.com/instructions_purederm_nos­e_pore_strips_choco_cacao_6ea
6. Skin Food Honey Pot Berry Lip Balm 6.5g
us.memebox.com/instructions_skin_food_ho­ney_pot_berry_lip_balm_6.5g
7. Dearberry Ice Cream Hand Cream Green Tea 30ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_dearberry_ic­e_cream_hand_cream_green_tea_30ml
8. Pure Smile Honey Queen Cleansing Oil 100ml
us.memebox.com/instructions_pure_smile_h­oney_queen_cleansing_oil_100ml


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 26, 2014)

For those of you in need of good peeling booties, I really recommend the Holika holika one shot peeling ones! They peeled of every single dead skincell from my feet and left them so soft and moisturized for weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Wonder what boxes will be released tomorrow - guess or wants?

Christmas and / or winter box

Party box - for all those Christmas parties (full glam look)


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 26, 2014)

Another set of newb questions:

After going through this forum, I decided I wanted to upgrade one of my boxes to a value set so that I can take advantage of the express shipping and get more product. I ordered the individual box with 2 other individual boxes. If I email them to cancel the box, do they cancel the whole order, or will they just cancel the individual box? Also - do they refund the shipping cost as well? Does the refund go back on my CC or do I just get an account credit?


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Our clock just changed to wintertime
> 
> ...


Same here It is good to have one extra hour.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2014)

ours doesn't kick in until next week.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 26, 2014)

@@maboy19 I've been using the item in question each morning for the past 7 days and really like it so far (although with that type of item I really need 2 weeks to cinch the deal). I got the Milky variety; it smells like yogurt and is SUPER creamy, so it feels luxurious to use.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 26, 2014)

Hexen said:


> I'm not sure about the product from the box, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, those are actually really stinking cute and I kind of want one! I think we must have gotten the one product in the entire ginormous line where the cuteness doesn't really translate.


----------



## blinded (Oct 26, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Another set of newb questions:
> 
> After going through this forum, I decided I wanted to upgrade one of my boxes to a value set so that I can take advantage of the express shipping and get more product. I ordered the individual box with 2 other individual boxes. If I email them to cancel the box, do they cancel the whole order, or will they just cancel the individual box? Also - do they refund the shipping cost as well? Does the refund go back on my CC or do I just get an account credit?


They will just cancel the one box and you will be refunded what you paid including shipping. If you used a code they sort of divide the value of the code between all the boxes in your order. The refund will go to the method you paid, so if you used your CC it will be refunded.


----------



## Fae (Oct 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@maboy19 I've been using the item in question each morning for the past 7 days and really like it so far (although with that type of item I really need 2 weeks to cinch the deal). I got the Milky variety; it smells like yogurt and is SUPER creamy, so it feels luxurious to use.


I found this product on their official site shop! It retails for 5500 won! ^^


----------



## flushblush (Oct 26, 2014)

Fae said:


> I found this product on their official site shop! It retails for 5500 won! ^^


Ha! I think the Memecard claimed it was worth something like $12. Nevertheless, I think it's a really good product for the price!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 26, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Same here It is good to have one extra hour.


lol didn't think of that;  just reacted to nooo I'm to early now xD so next days will be better and I can sleep "longer"


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't wait to se what they've put in the Etude House box.. I love EH all the way so it's pretty hard to make that box suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I can't wait to se what they've put in the Etude House box.. I love EH all the way so it's pretty hard to make that box suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Really hope so as I've ordered this one (and it was a bit more expensive) so fingers crossed its worth it!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@maboy19 I've been using the item in question each morning for the past 7 days and really like it so far (although with that type of item I really need 2 weeks to cinch the deal). I got the Milky variety; it smells like yogurt and is SUPER creamy, so it feels luxurious to use.


I passed this along to a friend because I use really specific products for that step, but I tested the pH and it was only 7.5--too high for me, but really not bad at all. And it felt/smelled nice, too! (I received fruit)


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 26, 2014)

Memebox site is down for maintenance.

I wonder if that means anything good....


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Memebox site is down for maintenance.
> 
> I wonder if that means anything good....


Working fine for me...though would love some exciting boxes released Monday!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2014)

I get the maintenance notice too.  In English and Korean.  Hmmmm.....


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm also getting the maintenance notice


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Weird...I can go into us.memebox.com fine but getting maintenance notice on www.memebox.com.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm getting excited about From Jeju shipping soon! Of course, I ordered standard shipping so it'll be a good while before it gets here.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 26, 2014)

i can get on the website no issue ,but the korean phone app is down for maintenance, so see if tomorrows excite me,


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep, they are up to something for sure.

This has never happened before.

Guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 26, 2014)

no the sites been down a few times before and clearly not widespread, so prob just tinkering around,


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh let's hope they are doing a Christmas thing!!!! Pretty please with tinsel and a fairy on top!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

As much as I would LOVE for this to mean good news for tonight's releases, I just can't imagine that they'd shut the site down for that, would they?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably not but we live in hope...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

i wonder if we will ever get a 'it's a puppet' box?

still want my korean classics box and crazy critters too and milk 2

i am greedy


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if we will ever get a 'it's a puppet' box?
> 
> still want my korean classics box and crazy critters too and milk 2
> 
> i am greedy


It takes them what, about two weeks to put our ideas into place?

If Milk 2 and Crazy Critters are released on the same night, we'll know exactly where their inspiration came from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

....Here's hoping!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

dirty gal was three weeks from email i think?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> dirty gal was three weeks from email i think?


Sorry, I couldn't recall the time period that well. 

Darn, hopefully they're quicker this time if they use your suggestions.

I've only bought two boxes this week (Monday). At this rate I'll end up on an accidental no buy.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

18th sept i asked

released 8th oct approx.

i am on a no buy/low buy due to lack of funds due to christmassy stuff


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 18th sept i asked
> 
> released 8th oct approx.
> 
> i am on a no buy/low buy due to lack of funds due to christmassy stuff


Likewise as just bought the Body Shop advent calendar! Also persuaded my parents to get me a Tosowoong 4D pore brush thing that I saw on Ebay (I'd looked at the Clarisonic one but no way was I paying the silly money they were asking and even the Philips one was £95!). Got the Tosowoong one for £22.40 with free shipping!! Even if there is tax to pay, still big difference in price and I can try it without feeling guilty about spending a fortune on it...well, them spending a fortune lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Woooo! First post to reach 2000 page!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

1400 page?

i have the tosowoong 3d and it is fab


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry...brain on meltdown..1400. (Its handing over £50 for that advent that's done it lol!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

mine is sitting and watching me.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2014)

who bundled the choco mania with the makeup edition 2?  I am really excited to see spoilers on the choco one!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

I did. Should be arriving tomorrow AND I'm off.

ETA: But the European girls usually receive theirs long before I do so I'm sure someone will post for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

I have a delivery scheduled for tomorrow according to a text I got from my good pal DHL, except none of my boxes have shipped except for CPM #2 and that came Registered mail...

The only thing that ever ships DHL are Memeboxes so I am very confused lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

I only had three going out Friday, the other is Global 16 and that's RM so I won't see it until mid November. Are you expecting a shop order?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have a delivery scheduled for tomorrow according to a text I got from my good pal DHL, except none of my boxes have shipped except for CPM #2 and that came Registered mail...
> 
> The only thing that ever ships DHL are Memeboxes so I am very confused lol


Ooooh exciting! Did you enter any giveaways (bloggers) perhaps? Its great when you receive something out of the blue...hope its something brilliant.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

I just received my Head to Toe box...Which makes me one of the last people to receive it...I think.

Dear Memespies,

If a product description requires you to use the term "vulva" that product does not belong in a Memebox.

End of story.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have a delivery scheduled for tomorrow according to a text I got from my good pal DHL, except none of my boxes have shipped except for CPM #2 and that came Registered mail...
> 
> The only thing that ever ships DHL are Memeboxes so I am very confused lol


I'm going to cross my fingers that it's a Global 16 review box...so you can post spoilers for us!!! Can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I only had three going out Friday, the other is Global 16 and that's RM so I won't see it until mid November. Are you expecting a shop order?





Alidolly said:


> Ooooh exciting! Did you enter any giveaways (bloggers) perhaps? Its great when you receive something out of the blue...hope its something brilliant.


Not expecting a shop order or any other random things, that's whats so confusing. The only thing that it might be is my testerkorea order, although that is being shipped registered mail as well and the tracking is USPS. My only guess is that I ordered something and completely forgot about it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm going to cross my fingers that it's a Global 16 review box...so you can post spoilers for us!!! Can't wait to see what's in it!


omgosh that's right too! memebox hasn't sent me a review box in awhile but they are known for delivering a box and not sending an e-mail explaining it until days later lol...

Unfortunately, they tend to send older boxes to me for review. They sent me global #14 while people were receiving and reviewing #15 haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if we will ever get a 'it's a puppet' box?
> 
> still want my korean classics box and crazy critters too and milk 2
> 
> i am greedy


It would be the Oily, Troubled, and/or Polyester Skin box. hehheh


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you get 'boxes sent for review purposes'?

I think next ones are due soon. Maybe that is it?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Do you get 'boxes sent for review purposes'?
> 
> I think next ones are due soon. Maybe that is it?


That could be it, honestly. I don't get them that often, so I always am surprised and confused on what it is until it shows up. Then it takes them 2-3 days to send me an e-mail saying, "we sent you the ____ box!" and by that point the review is already up haha. I wonder which one they'll send me...another cute wishlist 3 knowing my luck haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Does your skin lack bounce? Do you friends think you look like a puppet? Is your nickname Pinocchio. If so get lizzies box and get your silky skin back and refresh yourself... Lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been told next ones are coming soon tbh


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

@@MissJexie - I also hope it's Global 16 as I'm a very impatient girl!

@ - You were 100% spot on that Shara Shara liner almost took off my eyelid this morning. It was actually worse than I ought it would be which is pretty sad.

@@Jane George - Isn't there a way you track your DHL packages without having the tracking info?

@@cfisher - Did you open the rose crotch wash? LOL I wanted to see what it smelled like but never did open it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@MissJexie - I also hope it's Global 16 as I'm a very impatient girl!
> 
> @ - You were 100% spot on that Shara Shara liner almost took off my eyelid this morning. It was actually worse than I ought it would be which is pretty sad.
> 
> ...


put your order number number into the reference space to track dhl parcels


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes on this page

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

Order number in shippers reference and push from date forwards


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> put your order number number into the reference space to track dhl parcels


You're a brilliant woman lol (how I didn't think to do this...I'll never know.)

It's coming from Seoul. So it's a Memebox...hmm. It was shipped Friday.

Interested to see which one it's going to be...what mediocre boxes were shipped/delivered in the past 2 weeks? I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, it's almost always an older box, not a new one, so I don't think it'll be #16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Haha, I just read over the description card before even going over everything. It's still plastic wrapped, I don't dare open it. Seriously though, aren't we supposed to avoid using these types of products on that region of our body?

Also...Does anyone know if the Elizavecca hair product is the exact same one as the one from the Rapunzel box? The descriptions and name of the product seem to be different, but I'm too lazy to dig through my stash to find the one from the Rapunzel box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're a brilliant woman lol
> 
> It's coming from Seoul. So it's a Memebox...hmm. It was shipped Friday.
> 
> Interested to see which one it's going to be...what mediocre boxes were shipped/delivered in the past 2 weeks? I don't want to get anyone's hopes up, it's almost always an older box, not a new one, so I don't think it'll be #16  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh congratulations on getting a CPM2 box to review , so glad thats another one down on the sales list, now if all the bloggers who get boxes to review get sent one and then one to give away ,the numbers should go down then, one way to get shot of them,


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yes on this page
> 
> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> Order number in shippers reference and push from date forwards


It won't allow me to put in anything but today's date, unfortunately.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh I might get one lol. Maybe I will be more enthusiastic than cutiepiemarzia lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> It won't allow me to put in anything but today's date, unfortunately.


In the top date you should be able to go back in time.
I meant backwards..... Sorry I am a wally today


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh congratulations on getting a CPM2 box to review , so glad thats another one down on the sales list, now if all the bloggers who get boxes to review get sent one and then one to give away ,the numbers should go down then, one way to get shot of them,


I felt weird because they gave me 30 memepoints and said something like "we gave you memepoints so you can buy the cutiepie box to review blah blah" and I really really didn't want to waste perfectly good points on it, but I did anyway.

The good news is, it's always more fun to review boxes I greatly dislike lol


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh I might get one lol. Maybe I will be more enthusiastic than cutiepiemarzia lol


ahahahaha omg a zombie would be more enthusiastic than she was!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> ahahahaha omg a zombie would be more enthusiastic than she was!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Or a 'tired mum' which can be akin to a zombie


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who bundled the choco mania with the makeup edition 2?  I am really excited to see spoilers on the choco one!


I ordered it that way and imagine some other chocoholics did too.  I'm soooooo excited to get that bundle, this coming week I hope!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Or a 'tired mum' which can be akin to a zombie


hehe but a very pretty zombie!  :wub:

Seriously I just started a job at an aftercare program where we have 140 kids from kindergarten to 3rd grade. I work 4 hours a day, 5 days a week and I'm so exhausted when I come home. I have such a huge respect on another level for mothers that I never had before... how you stay awake and not run away to france to escape the stress is beyond me LOL


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Tbh I waited eight years for edward and adore him but with him my main issue is that ever since I was pregnant he has never stopped moving.... And since about nine months hasn't stopped talking.... From six to six he is never quiet... His vocab is amazing but why he has to display it for twelve hours a day every day is a puzzle....


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> In the top date you should be able to go back in time.
> 
> I meant backwards..... Sorry I am a wally today


Some of your queries resulted in an error1000#*^~!+ (Not found): No result found for your DHL query. Please try again.

And then I look at Order Status and it still says READY FOR SHIPMENT! I am going to be really mad if I don't have an email in the morning telling me these boxes were shipped out.

ETA: I'm an idiot. It helps if you paste in the correct order number as opposed to using the order number from a box that shipped RM a month ago from the same date. Working 60+ hours this week has worn my patience a bit thin...my apologies.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Some went by ups last week... Maybe all have moved from ups from DHL.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

Deleting because I'm a complete air head. See above.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh ok. Site should update tomorrow


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie Haha, I just read over the description card before even going over everything. It's still plastic wrapped, I don't dare open it. Seriously though, aren't we supposed to avoid using these types of products on that region of our body?
> 
> Also...Does anyone know if the Elizavecca hair product is the exact same one as the one from the Rapunzel box? The descriptions and name of the product seem to be different, but I'm too lazy to dig through my stash to find the one from the Rapunzel box.


Yes, that is my understanding, you shouldn't use anything but water or anything that alters your pH level. 
I thought it was and that's why I was particularly excited to receive it. I believe Elizavecca only had that one hair treatment product on the site when I looked.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Oh, wow. This is making my head hurt. So the two items are on this Elizavecca page, and I can't tell if they're different other than the different sizes, mostly because the name is SLIGHTLY different. But (according to reviews I read about the two items online, since I didn't keep my cards) the instructions for one is rinse out, the other is leave in.

http://www.elizavecca.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=517&amp;category=

Can someone chime in here?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie Oh, wow. This is making my head hurt. So the two items are on this Elizavecca page, and I can't tell if they're different other than the different sizes, mostly because the name is SLIGHTLY different. But (according to reviews I read about the two items online, since I didn't keep my cards) the instructions for one is rinse out, the other is leave in.
> 
> http://www.elizavecca.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=517&amp;category=
> 
> Can someone chime in here?


Evidently, the one from Head-to-Toe is the leave-in essence (which by the way, does not thrill me) and the other in Rapunzel is the protein treatment. Yet another jab in the heart for not buying Rapunzel! LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 26, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Evidently, the one from Head-to-Toe is the leave-in essence (which by the way, does not thrill me) and the other in Rapunzel is the protein treatment. Yet another jab in the heart for not buying Rapunzel! LOL


Ah, that explains it. I hate to say it, but I'm sort of glad Elizavecca hasn't resorted to doubles. I'm hoping they keep putting in lots more of their products.

But I do hope you get your hands on a restock! The princess restocks are going to be quite popular.

....Except for Sleeping Beauty, that is.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 26, 2014)

I have so many potentially amazing boxes being delivered this week, but I won't be home to open them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm traveling for work this week, so I will be using every free minute to stalk this forum for spoilers and live vicariously through my MUT MemeFriends!

The plus side is that I'm on the west coast now, so for once I'll be able to stay up to see new releases without sacrificing too much beauty sleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I waited eight years for edward and adore him but with him my main issue is that ever since I was pregnant he has never stopped moving.... And since about nine months hasn't stopped talking.... From six to six he is never quiet... His vocab is amazing but why he has to display it for twelve hours a day every day is a puzzle....


I know how you feel @@Jane George. My almost 3 year old never stops talking. At 20 months the doctor was concerned because she barely talked and we were actually put on a wait list for speech therapy. She was just taking her time and building up her now very extensive vocab. She skipped over the couple word sentence phase and went straight to paragraphs. She even talks and sings in her sleep sometimes.


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ....Except for Sleeping Beauty, that is


I really agree with you.. I was saddened by the aloe vera products in the Sleeping Beauty Box.. But I was really in love with the Rapunzel box.. 

It's my first time to post something in this thread by the way. I've been stalking this thread for months! I finally have a MUT account!

I hope you ladies wouldn't mind another Memeaddict in this thread..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

I've missed over 20 pages! Busy weekend, and then had trouble getting the site to load. Also, my internet was down all day on Friday. I missed the Skinfood/Faceshop excitement. Hoping there will be a black pomegranate item in the Skinfood, preferably, the serum. I'd do cartwheels if the serum was in there! Well, I'd try and probably end up breaking a wrist, but oh well.

For those who have cancelled orders within the past 12 hours or so, have you heard back yet? I cancelled my Cleo/Empress set and Luckybox 11. I know it has only been a few hours, but I was really hoping they would process the cancellations before their Monday workday ends. I'm also a bit worried as my Luckybox 11 was ordered with my Pumpkin/Anniversary combo and I do NOT want them to cancel that value set. I'd cry if they accidentally cancelled my whole order, especially since that set is sold out.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahhh the site has been down for WAY too long. Are there going to be boxes soon or what?! I'm ready to go to bed and worry about it when I wake up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

The site seems fine and working now...but nothing new. 

I'm more excited for this week's shipping! Too many great themes to look out for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although I bought only the global, I will enjoy the unboxings immensely.

@@Heather Hicks hey welcome back! 20 pages is too much lol. And what a haul~ I hope they will respond soon too. I was trying to change a shipping address on a box to my winner's.

@@MissJexie have a good night's sleep, hun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Boxes are usually in about an hour in gmt, although I suppose with the clocks they are due about now.

I am really hoping for interesting boxes too.

Maybe we should get the opposite to cute box..... the monster max box with products in oddly large sizes....

this migraine gives me really odd ideas.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Boxes are usually in about an hour in gmt, although I suppose with the clocks they are due about now.
> 
> I am really hoping for interesting boxes too.
> 
> ...


Morning~

Yeah. Except for last Friday's which was at 6am UK time! 

I woke up to that email lol. Am having breakfast now and going to a late morning's seminar later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully some of my shopping hauls will arrive today... need...gratifications...

Oh gosh, I hope it goes away soon..migraines are the worst thing to get first in the morning! Take some meds and drink lots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

lol get up to $16 off.... oh yeah $10 off marzia 2


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 27, 2014)

New VIP boxes!!

That garden of eden is quite expensive

Have to nap on that some more


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

Garden of Eden and Hot&amp; Cold.

I wonder what to make of these. Need to read abit.

Hi @@marjojojoleintje! You are early too~  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jane George said:


> lol get up to $16 off.... oh yeah $10 off marzia 2


hahah nice strategy btw.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

tbh looking at i think i'd rather pay $13 more and buy garden of eden

seems to be another leave off a letter day today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as for migraine i am off to jump in leaves with edward later... that might clear it :wacko:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 27, 2014)

Stayed up for the new box release. NO value set for me this time. I ordered Garden Of Eden, as the Hot and Cold box will most likely contain some " cold" leftovers from the summer. 

Also, the logo reminded me too much of an old USA muscle cream called " Icy Hot".

Never used it, but it smelled awful when my football player BF used to use it on a joint or muscle.

I'd have gone for WARMING products only in a second. Memebox misses the mark once again. Should have been so simple.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

i've passed on both after debate


----------



## julieannka (Oct 27, 2014)

The Garden box looks interesting, but I don't really want either of the other two, and I'm only ordering express shipping for the winter months.  I have to think about these awhile yet.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 27, 2014)

So, it's only $16 off if you buy the trio that includes the CPM2...ugh I wonder how many more of those they still have. Not interested in the hot &amp; cold one. Eden sounded interesting until I saw the picture. But the description sounds interesting, so idk. But does this mean we are not getting Christmas boxes?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Morning!

Doesn't look like there will be a Christmas box as if they shipped on the 18th December, it would likely not arrive before the big day (so a waste of time if thinking of giving one as a present). They would have to send it out the last week in November and that could mean a quickly shoved together box of leftover "turkeys".

Not sure about the two this morning. Garden of Eden sounds ok, but a bit more expensive and only 22 extra to add the hot / cold one...hmmm. Will think about it for a bit longer.

And I've got a massive spot on my chin..gah! At least my little monster is at nursery today so peace and quiet (she'll be 5 in Feb and a complete little madam at times...very opinionated with strong morals of right and wrong!).


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

oh yeah i hear you..... edward is all too willing to give me his opinion. according to him I should always wear purple lippy and I have a massive bottom....


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh yeah i hear you..... edward is all too willing to give me his opinion. according to him I should always wear purple lippy and I have a massive bottom....


They don't understand "being subtle" do they?!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

lol like father like son in this house


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a Malaysian brand called Garden of Eden that do all natural products (grape seed serum etc) so think there could be a few of their products perhaps?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

My daughter has already "claimed" a few of the cute memebox products for herself and her Barbies! I tried the Revecen white stuff in the Halloween box on her (for her Halloween party this week), God its harder to get off than greasepaint!! Doesn't come off with water or a wet wipe (where her face paints do). The red lip stain looked very effective though (she's going as a zombie pirate!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe try cleansing oil on a cotton pad....


----------



## OiiO (Oct 27, 2014)

Both new boxes sound nice, but I just have way too many products right now, although I will probably change my mind and pick up Garden of Eden if it's still available in 2 weeks.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 27, 2014)

That's strange that the Revecen foundation won't come off! I had no troubles removing it with a makeup wipe from my hand. To protect her skin and not irritate it I would take Jane's advice, a cleansing oil would be best and nice and gentle on her young skin, also I highly recommend using a light moisturiser on her face first, just as a barrier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry, MUA bossy pants are always on at this time of year with all these little ones wearing makeup hahaha


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 27, 2014)

Disappointing new boxes, I didn't get any, here is hoping for the rest of the week


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 27, 2014)

They can still come out with a Christmas box if they do it like the birthday box and collaboration boxes; ships after a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe there is hope!


----------



## Liv (Oct 27, 2014)

I feel a bit meh about the new boxes, even though Garden of Eden might be really nice. I see they still try to bundle up CPM2 with whatever they can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm waiting patiently for the #Global 16 spoiler...

A little bit of topic: I am totally into make up and have a insane collection of high end European and American brands, but nothing compares to the Korean gel eyeliners. I get many compliment about my new eye make up, so the Koreans definitely know what to do with their eye make up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Not getting any of the new boxes - for now atleast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 27, 2014)

I think there is a major error with these VIP boxes

The garden from Eden;

In the VIP overview it costs 26 and in a value set it costs 29

* also not that expensive as I thought. 32,99 is already with shipping costs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm actually tempted to get the garden box with the CPM 2 for the shipping upgrade and give the CPM box to my Mum as a present as OK, the products aren't super wow but still not bad when reduced...as long as the apple doesn't leak!

Will try the oil and a light moisturisers on Wednesday (day of the party) so thanks for the tips.

Ok..,memespies, can we pretty please have a Christmas box this Wednesday so it can be shipped in time to arrive before then? Lots of people would buy one for themselves and for loved ones if you can guarantee before Christmas delivery. Should contain some winter warmers and christmas themed items such as things with;

Cinnamon

Nutmeg

Egg nog

Candy cane

Angel / fairy (package perhaps)

Icy colours (gel eye liner or eye shadow).

Hot chocolate

Any others? Maybe if we curated a box, memebox could make it up from the products they know over there

Box printed as a present (with a ribbon design) can be pink or red with the white ribbon perhaps and a little card saying "with love from Memebox"

An extra "gift" inside the box would also ensure the box sold well. Doesn't even need to be beauty product. A Korean sweet, or a simple bracelet, hair slide, wall diary etc).

Please?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

I have these vip codes that I won't use this month. If you want any, pm me!

1. Get $7 on shipping 3 times a month when you buy 2 or more boxes (three uses left)
2. Save 5% on orders above $50 (I think this code is for the shop, but not 100% sure)
3. Get 10% off SHOP USA orders above $50 (code valid only for SHOP USA products that ship from the USA)


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 27, 2014)

Chocolate mania spoilers on ig! Wow. Just wow. Im so sad i missed it


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Luckybox #12-14 bundle is up.


----------



## Liv (Oct 27, 2014)

Could someone post the spoiler image in the spoiler thread as I don't have ig, pretty please? 

I hope they continue with their spoiler spree because I would love to see a spoiler for Step by Step skincare and Tea Tree (that has been in stock for a while now).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Liv said:


> Could someone post the spoiler image in the spoiler thread as I don't have ig, pretty please?


Done


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

I would love to get Hot &amp; Cold, but I fear that the "cold" would be aloe vera products again...

They should have had a Garden of Eden and Dante's Inferno - where Dante's Inferno would have been warming products and VENOM products.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

I am thinking to buy the luckybox bundle. Does the luckybox 10 contain new items as well, or all of the products have been featured before in memebox?


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 27, 2014)

I love chocolate mania!!! So glad I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

Not interested in the new boxes... I still hope they'll release Christmas boxes with immediate shipping sometime. Maybe in November whe we'll be all crazily buying all the holiday products so they can flog them off immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

New spoiler for Beauty 911

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/58-beauty-911#.VE4or2N9UhB

I am tempted...do you think it is any good?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

I am re-reading Garden of Eden.  It sounds like a from nature sequel, doesn't it?  Any guesses what might be in it?


----------



## Liv (Oct 27, 2014)

As predicted Neogen starts to appear in boxes  :w00t:

The spoiler looks nice.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am re-reading Garden of Eden.  It sounds like a from nature sequel, doesn't it?  Any guesses what might be in it?


For me it also sounds like another brightening box.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Chocolate Mania looks amazing! 

I'm so happy to see 



Spoiler



neogen


popping up in these boxes!


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> New spoiler for Beauty 911 http://us.memebox.co...11#.VE4or2N9UhB


OMG.. I'm so excited. I purchased the Beauty 911, and I'm happy to see that little spoiler. It's Neogen, and I'm glad it's not aloe vera!

Seriously, I'm getting tired of receiving aloe vera products.   :lol:


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> New spoiler for Beauty 911
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/58-beauty-911#.VE4or2N9UhB
> 
> I am tempted...do you think it is any good?


I bought this when it was first released and have been nervous about it ever since but I'm loving that spoiler. Keeping my fingers crossed the rest of the box is equally as good.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> New spoiler for Beauty 911
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/58-beauty-911#.VE4or2N9UhB
> 
> I am tempted...do you think it is any good?


@@LisaLeah - weren't you looking for something like this a while back?


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

Has anyone used the D'ran Cleansing Lotion from the cleansing box? Is this meant to be used as the first step of a two part cleanse? It seems to leave a sort of oily feeling to my skin after I use it, but it could just be because of the snail in it.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a scenario. I ordered two separate choc mania using two diff accounts. One is addressed to me and one is addressed to my friend. Received two different order numbers but received one (same) tracking number. Any chance there are two different boxes with the same tracking number? It won't show in the usps site yet since I just received the emails today. They're both registered mail.

Edited to add: they emailed the same tracking numbers


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone used the D'ran Cleansing Lotion from the cleansing box? Is this meant to be used as the first step of a two part cleanse? It seems to leave a sort of oily feeling to my skin after I use it, but it could just be because of the snail in it.


I'm using it as the first step, then some foam cleanser to remove any oily residue.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you, ladies.

Looks like my accidental Memebox no buy is over.

I can not resist the value set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm using it as the first step, then some foam cleanser to remove any oily residue.


I think that's what I'm going to start doing. I couldn't find a lot of info online about it, but it did look like D'ran already had a product designed to be a first step so I didn't use it that way.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Does anyone happen to know what that $5 off $40 coupon for Memebox is? I deleted mine and forgot to save it. Or is different codes again?


inboxed you


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Does anyone happen to know what that $5 off $40 coupon for Memebox is? I deleted mine and forgot to save it. Or is different codes again?


.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ugh, I'm so frustrated!! My tracking number for my Chocolate Mania box is for someone in Greece - idk how in the world that happened but I shot an email off to CS so I'm hoping they get this fixed. I better not miss out on my box, especially after seeing that spoiler  :angry:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

I love how they put $16 off the Hot and Cold and Garden of Eden boxes in the email. I RUSHED to grab one.

They sure are pushing those cutie pie boxes, huh.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 27, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> Ugh, I'm so frustrated!! My tracking number for my Chocolate Mania box is for someone in Greece - idk how in the world that happened but I shot an email off to CS so I'm hoping they get this fixed. I better not miss out on my box, especially after seeing that spoiler  :angry:



yes mine too! I was hoping that was just a stopover or something, and to add I have two separate orders with the same tracking number, destination country is Greece!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Liv said:


> As predicted Neogen starts to appear in boxes  :w00t:
> 
> The spoiler looks nice.


I'm a bit annoyed about that, I was CERTAIN they would appear in boxes after they put something of theirs in the Memeshop. But a friend of mine emailed them (I can't read Korean at all so she figured their site out to contact them and email them) and she received a response that she forward me saying that they were not planning to put items in the Memeboxes/Memeshop yet until they saw how the camel cream sales went.

Seems a bit too quick for them to get an item in that box. And I canceled that box.

Noooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> yes mine too! I was hoping that was just a stopover or something, and to add I have two separate orders with the same tracking number, destination country is Greece!


Seems like another big meme mess   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone used the D'ran Cleansing Lotion from the cleansing box? Is this meant to be used as the first step of a two part cleanse? It seems to leave a sort of oily feeling to my skin after I use it, but it could just be because of the snail in it.





Paulina PS said:


> I'm using it as the first step, then some foam cleanser to remove any oily residue.


Also how I've been using it after noticing it was a bit on the oily side. It's not my favorite, I love the Calmia Herb Cleansing Oil Gel the best, but it does the job.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 27, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> yes mine too! I was hoping that was just a stopover or something, and to add I have two separate orders with the same tracking number, destination country is Greece!


Mine says the same thing, I'll bet it's a glitch in the system. At least I hope it is!


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm a bit annoyed about that, I was CERTAIN they would appear in boxes after they put something of theirs in the Memeshop. But a friend of mine emailed them (I can't read Korean at all so she figured their site out to contact them and email them) and she received a response that she forward me saying that they were not planning to put items in the Memeboxes/Memeshop yet until they saw how the camel cream sales went.
> 
> Seems a bit too quick for them to get an item in that box. And I canceled that box.
> 
> Noooooo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@cfisher, I remember you posting about that so I was very surprised to see it in the box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@Sunsign It was definitely a very official email as well, so they either RUSHED to get something in a box after camel cream sales (it did take my friend a few days to forward it to me), or the woman was just lying or didn't know what she was talking about. I'm assuming it was just rushed, but that is really strange to me.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Mine says the same thing, I'll bet it's a glitch in the system. At least I hope it is!


I hope so too, or else someone in Greece is going to be VERY happy!  :lol:


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Also how I've been using it after noticing it was a bit on the oily side. It's not my favorite, I love the Calmia Herb Cleansing Oil Gel the best, but it does the job.


I'm not loving it too much as well, but fortunately there's not much left anymore. Which made me realise I somehow managed to run out off all 1-step cleansers! Here's hoping that at least one appears in some of the boxes that I ordered and that ship soon.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am re-reading Garden of Eden.  It sounds like a from nature sequel, doesn't it?  Any guesses what might be in it?


Am I the only one feeling like all these themes are just starting to run together or am I just old and confused and can't keep them straight any longer? I wanted to be excited about this mornings releases but as hard as I try it's just not there for me. @@biancardi - Thoughts? Anyone? What is Garden of Eden about?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am re-reading Garden of Eden.  It sounds like a from nature sequel, doesn't it?  Any guesses what might be in it?


Seems so... Clear, healthy and bright complexion without harsh ingredients. And possibly 1 apple product. I would like to think it is all skincare. It would be nice if they throw in some Skinfood, the Saem or Innisfree stuff as I know those are popular for being natural.

But knowing memebox, we could be way off. :/


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

lol mine is off to greece soon


----------



## flushblush (Oct 27, 2014)

Garden of Eden sounds like From Nature to me. And so expensive! Luckily, I'm not tempted by either of the new releases. I'm still lusting over the Skinfood box, but I've been spending too much money this month and really need to reign it in.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

From Nature is a box I missed and always looked for in restocks. Now you girls are pulling me over to the dark side. HaHa

ETA: If they would would put the Ipspnature 5 Seeds Apple Water Scrub in there I would buy it in a hot second!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

I would just like to say....Considering an expensive Neogen product was just in the chocolate mania box, and now their eye wand gadget is in the Beauty 911...

Thank you all for buying those camel creams like crazy. 

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Am I the only one feeling like all these themes are just starting to run together or am I just old and confused and can't keep them straight any longer? I wanted to be excited about this mornings releases but as hard as I try it's just not there for me. @@biancardi - Thoughts? Anyone? What is Garden of Eden about?



I think natural products - I do think this is a sequel to "From Nature".  I wish they would have done a garden of evil with venom products - lol

I broke down and purchased Garden &amp; Hot &amp; Cold - I am hoping that the cold products aren't all aloe vera.  In fact, please, no aloe vera at all!

and I love aloe vera - I am just vera'd out.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> From Nature is a box I missed and always looked for in restocks. Now you girls are pulling me over to the dark side. HaHa
> 
> *ETA: If they would would put the Ipspnature 5 Seeds Apple Water Scrub in there I would buy it in a hot second!*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


did you try out that sample I gave you?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

take my suggestions MEMESPIES plssssssssss


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I would just like to say....Considering an expensive Neogen product was just in the chocolate mania box, and now their eye wand gadget is in the Beauty 911...
> 
> Thank you all for buying those camel creams like crazy.
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


Is it the


Spoiler



facial scrub


that is Neogen? I was hoping so, I thought the packaging looked similar.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is it the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is another brand...you are talking about the chocolate box, yes?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> did you try out that sample I gave you?


Yes, and I love it! I've been using the tiniest little bit every morning hoping to make it last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I've been searching online and can't find the stuff anywhere. Thinking about sending an email to Meme...can't hurt.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Is it the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 



Spoiler



Neogen Code9 Cacao Cream


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Looks like someone beat me to it!

They put a REALLY expensive item in the chocolate mania box, that's what baffles me. The lowest I've ever seen it selling is around $25 during a big sale. The eye lifter is currently on sale for $12 on KoreaDepart, that's more than half off. Yikes!


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 27, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> yes mine too! I was hoping that was just a stopover or something, and to add I have two separate orders with the same tracking number, destination country is Greece!


Oh no! My tracking number is to Greece too. My fury will be unleashed if I don't get my Chocolate Mania :angry:


----------



## ashleylind (Oct 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone used the D'ran Cleansing Lotion from the cleansing box? Is this meant to be used as the first step of a two part cleanse? It seems to leave a sort of oily feeling to my skin after I use it, but it could just be because of the snail in it.


I finished mine last week. Like everyone else here, I was not impressed either. Since my skin is dry, I did enjoy the "oil" it left on my skin, but I just didn't feel like it did a good job. I was most excited when I finished it.

As for the new boxes, I just don't really understand the descriptions. I feel there's too much overlap...which is good for my wallet, as I went on a Matilda Jane shopping spree for my 2-year-old last night.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

@@cfisher - That's so odd, the other products packaging looked so similar to the Camel Milk I was certain it was Neogen. Anyway, here is what we received...



Spoiler



http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1387170336/neogen-code9-gold-cacao-cream


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

can someone stop me buying memeboxes please....

on other news wonder if all boxes are off on a greek holiday


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@cfisher - That's so odd, the other products packaging looked so similar to the Camel Milk I was certain it was Neogen. Anyway, here is what we received...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was told.

I'm totally regretting canceling that box. Here's hoping I manage to grab one during a restock. But I think this is going to be as hard to get as those princess restocks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can someone stop me buying memeboxes please....
> 
> on other news wonder if all boxes are off on a greek holiday


Don't think you'd get much help here lol! Know what you mean though...something about those pink envelopes that makes me squeal inside "yippee!!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, that's what I was told.
> 
> I'm totally regretting canceling that box. Here's hoping I manage to grab one during a restock. But I think this is going to be as hard to get as those princess restocks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm surprised you cancelled Chocolate, but then I didn't order Cacao so I was excited for this one. A little disappointed I didn't order two now that I know there's a product in there perfect for my skin that essentially pays for the box but hopefully we'll be seeing a lot more of the brand. 
Anyone seen a spoiler for the makeup box that came with?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm surprised you cancelled Chocolate, but then I didn't order Cacao so I was excited for this one. A little disappointed I didn't order two now that I know there's a product in there perfect for my skin that essentially pays for the box but hopefully we'll be seeing a lot more of the brand.
> 
> Anyone seen a spoiler for the makeup box that came with?


Yep, it's here: http://iconosquare.com/p/840386842272714221_179086266

Not my pic, the only one I've found so far.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm surprised you cancelled Chocolate, but then I didn't order Cacao so I was excited for this one. A little disappointed I didn't order two now that I know there's a product in there perfect for my skin that essentially pays for the box but hopefully we'll be seeing a lot more of the brand.
> 
> Anyone seen a spoiler for the makeup box that came with?


I really did not expect to see the Missha mask or the Neogen in there. Usually second boxes aren't as good as the first, but this was soooo much better in my opinion.

I was trying to trim the fat. See what happens when I try to decrease my spending? I miss out on the best stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yep, it's here: http://iconosquare.com/p/840386842272714221_179086266
> 
> Not my pic, the only one I've found so far.


Well that entire box is going directly on the Trade List. Not a single item I would use, but I knew that was a possibility, and precisely the reason I don't order makeup boxes.
ETA: Thank you, Paulina!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Yes, and I love it! I've been using the tiniest little bit every morning hoping to make it last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've been searching online and can't find the stuff anywhere. Thinking about sending an email to Meme...can't hurt.



The more emails they get on this product, the more I hope they will restock it.  I sent them mine the other day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can someone stop me buying memeboxes please....
> 
> on other news wonder if all boxes are off on a greek holiday


So, they have one more collab reveal (is that today?) and then we have 2 more days of new boxes...arrggggg...please come out with a bunch of dry skin, makeup and hair boxes, memebox!!


----------



## yunii (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can someone stop me buying memeboxes please....
> 
> on other news wonder if all boxes are off on a greek holiday


Each time I want to purchase another memebox, I will do the following:

- Look at all the memebox products I have

- Look at my excel spreadsheet with the list of Memebox I purchased with the amount I spend (This scares me)

- Ask myself if I NEED it

If i still want it after I have done all 3 things, I will purchased it.

The good thing is my Memebox budget is $360 Canadian a month, so I know I can't buy all the boxes but it is enough to give me a few boxes per week. My mom and co-workers loves it because I always bring them free stuffs....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol waiting for end of dec to order loads as they will come around my birthday :lol: and then after for mothers day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> So, they have one more collab reveal (is that today?) and then we have 2 more days of new boxes...arrggggg...please come out with a bunch of dry skin, makeup and hair boxes, memebox!!


I am still hoping for a Christmas box.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

or a ho ho holidays box lol


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Think the final collab box was either the 28th or the end of the month.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahhh the new boxes aren't calling my name, although the deal with the CPM2 boxes is good if people didn't buy it or were thinking of getting it!

I got my mystery box today, and it's Korea's Most Wanted. I feel like this box has been out for EVER, but hey- I'm ridiculously appreciative that they sent it and I'm excited to try this magical patting water people keep talking about! Do people just use it right out of the bottle? I hate products that I have to put into the sink with water it grosses me out lol

Also...I have a feeling this week is going to be endless boxes being released. As much as I love Memebox and so do my readers, I have some that don't purchase Memebox...I can imagine the endless promos get annoying....SIGH

On another completely unrelated note, as I'm typing this, I hear something scratching in my ceiling and scared the crap out of me lol Sigh. As soon as the cold weather comes, so do the mice trying to hide in my house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> I am still hoping for a Christmas box.


I am safe with a Christmas box - seriously, I don't care about that.    Now, if they did a Festivus (for the rest of us!) box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@LisaLeah - weren't you looking for something like this a while back?


Thanks!

You have the best memory  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would have totally missed this spoiler.

I looove de-puffing eye products like this, especially in gadget form.  (it's just the rest of the box that is a crap shoot.)

Now off to google and see if there are any reviews for that product.

Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh the new boxes aren't calling my name, although the deal with the CPM2 boxes is good if people didn't buy it or were thinking of getting it!
> 
> *I got my mystery box today, and it's Korea's Most Wanted. I feel like this box has been out for EVER, but hey- I'm ridiculously appreciative that they sent it and I'm excited to try this magical patting water people keep talking about! Do people just use it right out of the bottle? I hate products that I have to put into the sink with water it grosses me out lol*
> 
> ...



hey, a free box is a free box!! They don't send me any free boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The patting water - people have been putting it in spray bottles as not to waste it.  Just mix up a bit and then put it in the refrig.  Also, they used it with the plain paper masks (I don't know the proper term - but the plain ones you purchase to make your own masks)

I so wanted to try that lemon blueberry item in there!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the patting water and I'm planning on mixing it with water in an empty spray bottle (I'm going to use the cooling care aloe spray bottle) and spraying it on my face @@MissJexie

You got a nice box, I loved the makeup helper too xx


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> Each time I want to purchase another memebox, I will do the following:
> 
> - Look at my excel spreadsheet with the list of Memebox I purchased with the amount I spend (This scares me)


I keep track of all my orders, amount spent on each and I do know how many boxes I've ordered total. But I wouldn't DARE go near that list with a calculator. I think I might give himself a heart attack. It's something I just don't need to know....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

cool next load of 'free for review' boxes are going out

i am gonna sit on my hands... i think it is more than I am sooooo tempted to strangle another beauty box over my SEPTEMBER box which i received today and is incorrect.... grrr


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@MissJexie The patting water is supposed to be diluted (1 part to 100 parts water, not that anyone is anywhere near precise about this). I can not stand the idea of scrubbing my sink for 30 minutes to use it, and I hate the idea of wasting it, so I just use it as a facial mist or use it with plain sheet masks.

The whole point of this product is to be used by people too lazy/impatient for a sheet mask, but the whole sink thing is far more inconvenient to me.  :lol:


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 27, 2014)

@@MissJexie KMW1 is an awesome box.

Glad you got it!

What version of the Blithe did you get?

I think @@veritazy had some ideas of how to use it w/o putting it in the sink.

EDIT: What they said. Wow. I was super late to post.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> *cool next load of 'free for review' boxes are going out*
> 
> i am gonna sit on my hands... i think it is more than I am sooooo tempted to strangle another beauty box over my SEPTEMBER box which i received today and is incorrect.... grrr


How do you know this?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> How do you know this?


I think I was told this week and @@MissJexie's has arrived and they all ship around same time but tend to be all different boxes


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think I was told this week and @@MissJexie's has arrived and they all ship around same time


ahhh.....so, yeah, I never get a free box then.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions, ladies! I feel like sheet masks are THE best thing for lazy people (because I am one) because just throwing in it on and taking it off in one step when you're done is worlds easier than, say, a clay mask. The patting water sounds pretty fanciful though LOL I'm going to try this spray bottle idea!

I am definitely thankful for the review boxes I get, I'm always just wondering why they send older boxes later on, rather than sending them when they come out? Either way, no complaints here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I know this joke has already been mentioned back when this box came out, but I have to admit I snorted at the thought of the Hope Girl polish trio being in a Korea's Most Wanted box. Memebox and their hilarious sense of humor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@LisaLeah I got the yellow citrus and honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahhh.....so, yeah, I never get a free box then.


oh ok. i think invites are sent in batches too


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahhh.....so, yeah, I never get a free box then.


I honestly don't know how they choose the bloggers/tubers that receive free boxes. I know that I was lucky to have found Memebox when they launched, so I just so happened to get in at the ground floor (otherwise I probably wouldn't be getting them), but I know they're always adding new people and subtracting dormant/bad reviewers etc, so I'm sure eventually everyone that wants to be on that "review box" list will get there!


----------



## had706 (Oct 27, 2014)

Am I the only one that does not like chocolate scented products? I love to eat chocolate but for some reason chocolate scented things don't do it for me. Just wondering if I'm just a weirdo (which is totally possible for multiple reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as people get so excited for the chocolate boxes!!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@MissJexie I almost died when I saw the Hope Girl nail trio. That and the Shara Shara lip gloss.

Nice try, Memebox. We're not falling for it.


----------



## yunii (Oct 27, 2014)

had706 said:


> Am I the only one that does not like chocolate scented products? I love to eat chocolate but for some reason chocolate scented things don't do it for me. Just wondering if I'm just a weirdo (which is totally possible for multiple reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as people get so excited for the chocolate boxes!!


The smell of chocolate relax me. Hence one of my favorite treatment at the spa is the dark chocolate wrap.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I almost died when I saw the Hope Girl nail trio. That and the Shara Shara lip gloss.
> 
> Nice try, Memebox. We're not falling for it.


I feel so bad for Hope Girl. I bet the last thing they expected when they joined up with memebox was that they would be one of the most disliked brands, JUST because they're in boxes way too often.

Their products aren't even bad, I'm just so sick of seeing the same damn things in every box. How many polish trios and tinted balms can one person have?! lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

My issue is with cheek room as I have issues when filming reviews as a few times I have almost called it cheap room.

I don't know why I do it.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My issue is with cheek room as I have issues when filming reviews as a few times I have almost called it cheap room


Ugh Cheek Room looks like stuff you'd find in a china town dollar store and I can't even take it. Cheap Room is the perfect name for it lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I feel so bad for Hope Girl. I bet the last thing they expected when they joined up with memebox was that they would be one of the most disliked brands, JUST because they're in boxes way too often.
> 
> Their products aren't even bad, I'm just so sick of seeing the same damn things in every box. How many polish trios and tinted balms can one person have?! lol


Yeah, I've heard decent things about some of their stuff, and everyone swears by that mascara they had in boxes.

I think a lot of it is also the fact that their products are put in boxes where I don't think they belong. Like the Korea's Most Wanted, and MCW3 (and I'm a bit peeved that that stupid lip balm keeps showing up everywhere). 

(And honestly I don't like their packaging for most things. I only like animal prints on animals, though I still think it can look acceptable on some products, but their packaging definitely leans towards the cheap side based on some of the stuff I received. Some of it reminds me of this little tween section at a local shop where it's all tacky looking cosmetics.)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ugh Cheek Room looks like stuff you'd find in a china town dollar store and I can't even take it. Cheap Room is the perfect name for it lol


but I don't know why I do it lol... plus i shouldn't

My issue with hope girl is i got three mascaras in three boxes really close together


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 27, 2014)

had706 said:


> Am I the only one that does not like chocolate scented products? I love to eat chocolate but for some reason chocolate scented things don't do it for me. Just wondering if I'm just a weirdo (which is totally possible for multiple reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as people get so excited for the chocolate boxes!!


You are not the only one! I love chocolate but some chocolate scented items can make me gag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

had706 said:


> Am I the only one that does not like chocolate scented products? I love to eat chocolate but for some reason chocolate scented things don't do it for me. Just wondering if I'm just a weirdo (which is totally possible for multiple reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as people get so excited for the chocolate boxes!!


No I can't stand chocolate either .


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> No I can't stand chocolate either .


Not a big fan of chocolate, but I love certain chocolate skincare products.

Really thought the second box wouldn't be as good as the first.

Darn Memebox, always changing up the rules to keep us on our toes. 

Also, can I just say....This whole thing with them not only including premium brands like Chosungah and Neogen, but also including popular branded skincare items (instead of just cheap makeup) from brands like Tony Moly, Missha, Skinfood, etc. ...Is beyond amazing.

And I hope it continues this way.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> Each time I want to purchase another memebox, I will do the following:
> 
> - Look at all the memebox products I have
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say that none of us NEEDS another box lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

I do not need anymore but just bought something accidentally and that killed my memebox budget


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ugh Cheek Room looks like stuff you'd find in a china town dollar store and I can't even take it. Cheap Room is the perfect name for it lol


lol

I TOTALLY LOVE their purple eyeshadow in all about eyes.   I haven't used anything else by them - I think I got a mascara but I traded that.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

for me the all abot eyes was great... i got the purple too and like it but I still almost slipped on the name


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> No I can't stand chocolate either .


Same. Chocolate scented products really turn me off.

The scent in general is s really polarizing...you either love it or feel the total opposite.

That being said, I wish the cover art for the Garden of Eden box didn't look like a cheap salad dressing label. I know you can't judge a box by it's cover, but still.

EDIT: typo's


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would love to get Hot &amp; Cold, but I fear that the "cold" would be aloe vera products again...
> 
> They should have had a Garden of Eden and Dante's Inferno - where Dante's Inferno would have been warming products and VENOM products.


Dante's Inferno would be way better than, say, Disco Inferno ("Burn, baby, burn....").   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Seriously, I think a Garden of Eden box should have something apple, something fig (the fig leaf thing), and some snake venom.

Got the shipping notice for my Chocolate Mania/Makeup Edition 2 bundle.  Hope to receive it tomorrow!  I'm as excited as a little kid.

If Memebox doesn't do a variety of Christmas boxes I think they're missing out on a big opportunity.  We'd buy them for ourselves and for gifts. 

With all the tracking numbers going to Greece, perhaps a new theme:  My Big Fat Greek Memebox.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 27, 2014)

@@girlygirl that was my first thought too!!  Icy hot!!  Eww!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

I know it will never happen...But I'd love for that cooling band stuff to be in the new box.


----------



## yunii (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I do not need anymore but just bought something accidentally and that killed my memebox budget


LOL!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL!


i wanted it but charged it to my account and not my alternate.

had bad day and now have something i wasn't going to buy until mid nov. but at least i wont have to buy it then now


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys , i'm like WTF! I have just received MCW 3 and there is a dead bug trapped inside the jar of hope girl lip tint. You can see it through container. It is disgusting. I'm off to theatre now but I'll try to post pictures tommorow. I' ll be writing angry letter to memebox- NOT HAPPY!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Guys , i'm like WTF! I have just received MCW 3 and there is a dead bug trapped inside the jar of hope girl lip tint. You can see it through container. It is disgusting. I'm off to theatre now but I'll try to post pictures tommorow. I' ll be writing angry letter to memebox- NOT HAPPY!!!


Yuck!!! Defo get in touch with them about it. At the very least they should send a replacement (though you probably don't want one!). I know people wanted a critter box but this is just wrong!!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

yuck and not exactly something best to import


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cool next load of 'free for review' boxes are going out
> 
> i am gonna sit on my hands... i think it is more than I am sooooo tempted to strangle another beauty box over my SEPTEMBER box which i received today and is incorrect.... grrr


You're right! Got mine today. Got a Floral scentbox. Had it from before, but Memebox don't know that so. Will review it since I got all different scents.

What box you got?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

None yet. Maybe tomorrow?

bet i'll be fun to select for though as I have a lot of boxes.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Guys , i'm like WTF! I have just received MCW 3 and there is a dead bug trapped inside the jar of hope girl lip tint. You can see it through container. It is disgusting. I'm off to theatre now but I'll try to post pictures tommorow. I' ll be writing angry letter to memebox- NOT HAPPY!!!


I thought that MCW 3 was scary and creepy as it is! No need for extra dead creatures there!

I am sorry this happened to you... You should email them and send them pictures. You could at least claim some memepoints back.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> None yet. Maybe tomorrow?
> 
> bet i'll be fun to select for though as I have a lot of boxes.


Same here, that's why I got a duplicate I think. None of the others they send I don't have xD 

Terror of beeing a memeaddict!

Do you blog your reviews or youtube them?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Same here, that's why I got a duplicate I think. None of the others they send I don't have xD
> 
> Terror of beeing a memeaddict!
> 
> Do you blog your reviews or youtube them?


both but youtube a lot earlier than blog as blog is more time consuming.

tbh though mine could still arrive as my dhl has been as late as 7

gotta do youtube rant tonight so even if i arrives I'll leave it lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

I hate to say it, but I doubt Memebox will do much. I think they'll offer points for the item since you can't use it, but it probably won't be much.

With the dead bug being inside of the lip balm (if I understood/read correctly), it isn't really on them (for once) since they don't package the items. But I do hope they actually offer you a reasonable (or ideally, generous) amount of points. On the plus side, at least it wasn't a great item, or something you won't surely be seeing in another one of your boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

....Is anyone else hoping this will be reason enough for them their relationship with Hope Girl? Come on Memespes, none of us want their stuff to begin with, but this is not helping the Hope Girl case!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay so I have some "positive sprinkles" for the thread today lol  I found out last week that I won @@veritazy 's birthday giveaway on her blog.  I won the Petite Treasures box!  I'm very excited.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I'm glad to close the gap in my "memebox receiving" with the SF/TFS bundle.  So now I'll get something in November!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

cool. grats


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

i just typed memebox into YOU TUBE and my top hit is admin lizzy,whoops, shows i don't watch memebox unboxings , I'm more into alternative memebox collabs. 

anyone else have different top hits for your fav sub  boxes.


----------



## starry101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just a quick shipping question for those in Canada... Do you ever get charged duties/taxes on the box? If you do, do they declare the amount paid or the "value" of the box?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

cutiepiemarzia and la pooke.... i shouldn't look. i feel inadequate compared to the top videos numbers


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle congrats!!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 27, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Just a quick shipping question for those in Canada... Do you ever get charged duties/taxes on the box? If you do, do they declare the amount paid or the "value" of the box?
> 
> Thanks!!


I haven't been charged any duties on the boxes so far... *knock on wood* They usually declare $18 or so. Anything over $20 gets duty tax + $10 processing fee...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle Congratulations!

Here's hoping Petit Treasures ends up being amazing (and nothing like MCW3).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 27, 2014)

Okay so i love the 911 spoiler. If you could choose beetween these which one would you choose? (I want to use my 2 box $7 off shipping code)

Lucky 11

Apple mojito

Pouch essentials

By the way, if anyone needs any vip code, pm me! I have all types that i wont use!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

Warning: Major Venting Ahead!

So, my internet was down when Faceshop and Skinfood were released, which meant the value set sold out before I knew it even existed. I used my 20% off code to buy Skinfood with the freaking 18.99 shipping and Faceshop with regular shipping (cancelling 1 previous order and replacing it to make up the $200 requirement), then immediately emailed to request that they be sent together express. Let me do the math for you. With the insanely high shipping charge for express on one freaking box, I ended up paying $2 MORE than I would have paid for a value set at regular, non VIP pricing, even WITH the 20% discount. Yep! Insane. I suppose I shouldn't have bought them this way, but silly me, I thought surely under the circumstances, Meme could ship the two together express and just be happy I paid $2 more even though I used a VIP code that gave me a huge discount. Nope! Looks like they are intent on shipping them separately, which is the stupidest thing I've ever heard! I just emailed back and asked that they either ship them together or cancel them both. Honestly, I want them and I hope they will see my point and ship them together. I really don't want them to be cancelled, but why should I miss out on a value set that sells out way, way, way, way, way too quickly?! I know, I know--policies and all. Blech! I am getting sooooooooo sick of Meme's policies and how they let the value sets sell out, but don't restock them even if they have all the individual boxes for sale. I wish someone would come along and really offer Meme some competition. I'd jump ship to another company so quick Meme's collective heads would spin around like bobble heads. Why do the boxes themselves have to be so great but the customer service/policies so shitty?! Ugh!!!!!!!! Well, I had said I was only going to buy value sets from now on. I thought I could get around the set being sold out, given how much I paid and how the request is so reasonable in our culture. I just don't think I can stomach the Korean business mindset coupled with the language barrier/communication challenges much longer.  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:   :angry:


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Okay so i love the 911 spoiler. If you could choose beetween these which one would you choose? (I want to use my 2 box $7 off shipping code)
> 
> Lucky 11
> 
> ...


Lucky 11

Apple mojito is the one that costs $19, right? So it's unclear if this price mean less/cheaper/ or whatever products

Pouch essentials, could be anything... I think that lucky 11 is a guarantee for nice products.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks The formatting for their shipments is far from idea, but they completely stopped combining packages awhile ago other than value sets. Sending them an email doesn't exactly allow them to change in their system your order to show it to the shipping department as a value set, and we all know that their departments struggle with communication.

I'm not saying it isn't silly, we're all constantly saying how much we'd love for our packages that are shipped on the same day/in the same timer period to be shipped together.

In all fairness, it's not just a Memebox thing. And I don't think it's fair to call it a cultural thing, because it's not. Plenty of companies have done similar things with me before, US companies at that. And I've had companies like RRS and KoreaDepart go out of their way to combine orders I placed. 

Basing the "Korean Business Mindset" off of Memebox is absurd. Memebox is in a world of its own. That's like saying Olive Garden represents all Italian restaurants.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

I had the exact opposite issue months ago, Heather.  I had purchased the Milk &amp; Whole Grains boxes separately, as they were not initially offered as a value set.  Then a week later, they were.  I asked if I could have them sent express, and they said no, I would have to cancel and reorder the bundle.

it is a shame, but it could be that they have uneven face shop &amp; skin food boxes available and that is why they aren't bundled.  not everyone is going to bundle them, so whereas I can understand why you are upset, they haven't done anything wrong nor if they refuse to express ship them, they still haven't done anything wrong.

I had two boxes shipped out on friday - both snail mail.  I have to live with that....lol

If memebox is making you so unhappy, it might not be right for you.   Also, I thought you said expenses were really bad this month for you?  I hope that making a 200.00 purchase meant that things are going better for you.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

had706 said:


> Am I the only one that does not like chocolate scented products? I love to eat chocolate but for some reason chocolate scented things don't do it for me. Just wondering if I'm just a weirdo (which is totally possible for multiple reasons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as people get so excited for the chocolate boxes!!


Yes. Yes you are.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But that's ok. I'm a weirdo too. Don't get me wrong--I LOVE chocolate to eat or smell--but I'm weird in other ways.  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@biancardi I still can't believe they never used to combine your packages, I always thought they did that for everyone! But ever since RM, my packages are never combined. Oh, how I miss those days. They'd even hold off a box or two or a shop order until my next thing shipped, they must have been paying awfully close attention back then! 

@Andre_S I had SUCH high hopes for Luckybox 11, but their recent spoiler is meh at best, so no idea how that will play out. Apple Mojito seems like it could be amazing, but once again who knows how they'll curate it. And the Pouch Essential type boxes always scare me because of how vague they are. I'd vote Luckybox or Apple Mojito, personally. 

Also, does anyone know if the spoiler for Luckybox 11 was actually ever featured in a previous Memebox?


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I still can't believe they never used to combine your packages, I always thought they did that for everyone! But ever since RM, my packages are never combined. Oh, how I miss those days. They'd even hold off a box or two or a shop order until my next thing shipped, they must have been paying awfully close attention back then!
> 
> @Andre_S I had SUCH high hopes for Luckybox 11, but their recent spoiler is meh at best, so no idea how that will play out. Apple Mojito seems like it could be amazing, but once again who knows how they'll curate it. And the Pouch Essential type boxes always scare me because of how vague they are. I'd vote Luckybox or Apple Mojito, personally.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the spoiler for Luckybox 11 was actually ever featured in a previous Memebox?


It wasnt. But luckyboxes have (or at least had) a general description, Where they said that lucky boxes contain the most loved items from previous boxes and sometimes even new items that they "just couldnt resist adding"

Btw, jeju and KMW2 ships tomorrow! Cant wait to see spoilers.

Cacao 2 (chocolate mania) turned out much better Than the first one (even though that was Great too!) so im hoping the Same thing could happen with kmw2


----------



## Fae (Oct 27, 2014)

Can't wait for Jeju spoilers! I'll be getting it


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> It wasnt. But luckyboxes have (or at least had) a general description, Where they said that lucky boxes contain the most loved items from previous boxes and sometimes even new items that they "just couldnt resist adding"
> 
> Btw, jeju and KMW2 ships tomorrow! Cant wait to see spoilers.
> 
> Cacao 2 (chocolate mania) turned out much better Than the first one (even though that was Great too!) so im hoping the Same thing could happen with kmw2


Oh, wow. I am so behind on these things. I ordered the Juju+KMW2 value set. Here's hoping Jeju includes some Innisfree, and KMW2 is as good as the first one (I can't even hope for better after the Blithe hah).

I guess they couldn't resist adding the Too Cool for School because those packets are soooo cheap! But I'm really hoping they put it as the spoiler because of the popular brand name, not because it's supposed to be the best item. Yikes!  :lol:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Heather Hicks The formatting for their shipments is far from idea, but they completely stopped combining packages awhile ago other than value sets. Sending them an email doesn't exactly allow them to change in their system your order to show it to the shipping department as a value set, and we all know that their departments struggle with communication.
> 
> I'm not saying it isn't silly, we're all constantly saying how much we'd love for our packages that are shipped on the same day/in the same timer period to be shipped together.
> 
> ...


Not absurd at all. I saw the video with the founder of Peach and Lily explaining how it is so hard to do business with Korean companies due to their mindset. She explained that in Korea, they do a lot of business on a handshake (no written contracts) and they consider deadlines to be flexible. So, with P and L being a NY based company, she had to get the suppliers she worked with to understand that if the contract specifies a date, they have to honor it. Written contracts must be followed to the letter. She said that was the hardest part in working with Korean companies, and THAT is what I'm talking about. So, I'm not saying Memebox speaks for all Korean companies, but rather, based on what I've heard of Korean businesses, Memebox does have some of the typical flaws. In fact, when I saw that video, a lightbulb went off in my head and I said--"Oh! THAT's why they're like that!"

Anyway, I'm still pissed off. Can't help it. I wasn't around in the 'golden days' of Memebox when they would surprise you by shipping things together express. But no matter what anyone says, $18.99 + $6.99 for shipping is a lot for two boxes, and I swear it is perfectly reasonable to request they be sent together. You know very well that if I had paid $18.99 + $18.99 shipping, they would have shipped both boxes together and simply pocketed the extra money. :/


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 27, 2014)

Update on my chocolate mania boxes:

Memebox emailed me and said not to worry.

'We are currently working on improving our tracking information page, and during this time some information may come up incorrectly.'

This is in regards to the boxes heading to Greece lol!


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

Reading what everyone else things would make a good Garden of Eden box makes me want it, but I must remind myself that MuT isn't curating. 

Has anyone compared the tracking numbers for the chocolate boxes being sent to Greece? Is it just the standard shipping ones that are taking a tour? That's where my box is showing it's going too. 

Edit: (just saw @@boxnewbie's post) My tracking number that shows Greece was the one emailed to me. I think because my box was part of a two box, non-value set order, I don't have a tracking number in my account. So does that mean everyone was emailed the wrong number, or somehow the tracking was entered wrong?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i just typed memebox into YOU TUBE and my top hit is admin lizzy,whoops, shows i don't watch memebox unboxings , I'm more into alternative memebox collabs.
> 
> anyone else have different top hits for your fav sub boxes.


I just screamed in my Admin Lizzy voice at work omg. Hahahahah!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I had the exact opposite issue months ago, Heather.  I had purchased the Milk &amp; Whole Grains boxes separately, as they were not initially offered as a value set.  Then a week later, they were.  I asked if I could have them sent express, and they said no, I would have to cancel and reorder the bundle.
> 
> it is a shame, but it could be that they have uneven face shop &amp; skin food boxes available and that is why they aren't bundled.  not everyone is going to bundle them, so whereas I can understand why you are upset, they haven't done anything wrong nor if they refuse to express ship them, they still haven't done anything wrong.
> 
> ...


Well, if I could have ordered the bundle in the first place I would have. And yes, they do have different quantities, but they could have released a few more value sets. I'm not saying they've done anything wrong legally, but from a customer service and customer relations standpoint, yes they have!

And you are right about Memebox making me so unhappy, I suppose. Remember the Friends episode where Phoebe was dating a guy who was kind of nice and kind of right for her, but her friends hated him? That's how I am with Meme right now. I LOVE the products, but they just don't operate at the high level of service I expect from companies, especially when I do sooooo much business with them. So yeah, I want to buy the boxes, but I find myself thinking "I hate that company!"

And no, I shouldn't be spending. I did cancel a few boxes though so I could make the $200 order. It just seems like Meme started releasing lots of boxes I wanted the past few months, so I bought more than I did in the couple months before.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Reading what everyone else things would make a good Garden of Eden box makes me want it, but I must remind myself that MuT isn't curating.
> 
> Has anyone compared the tracking numbers for the chocolate boxes being sent to Greece? Is it just the standard shipping ones that are taking a tour? That's where my box is showing it's going too.
> 
> Edit: (just saw @@boxnewbie's post) My tracking number that shows Greece was the one emailed to me. I think because my box was part of a two box, non-value set order, I don't have a tracking number in my account. So does that mean everyone was emailed the wrong number, or somehow the tracking was entered wrong?


I PMed you. They emailed me and checked my tracking number in my two accounts. All the same tracking numbers.
Edited to add: same tracking numbers for my boxes that is. Not sure about everyone else's.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks That sort of business model is common in a lot of cultures where business deals are considered very "laid back." And I still can't help but feel like that aspect of their business is entirely separate from this situation, and the issues we normally have with Memebox. We've been very lucky in regards to delayed packages, and I think that was only an issue while they were switching warehouses.

The value set thing is a limited thing. Glossybox recently did a deal for old boxes where you could buy 1 box, 2 boxes or 3 boxes. Of course the 3 box deal was by far the best and it averaged out to $10 each, vs. $15 for one box and $25 for two. Guess what happened? The 3 box deal sold out in like an hour, and TONS of people were forced to buy the single box deal. Could they have offered LOTS more of the 3 box deals with the single boxes they were offering? Oh, absolutely! But of course they only offered a set number to improve their profits. 

And I think we all need to be honest with ourselves. No matter how many Korean skincare subscription boxes come out, none of them will ever be in the same level as Memebox in regards to contents, brand relationships or value. 

We all have issues with Memebox, but we all keep buying from them for a reason. If you're that uncomfortable with how they operate things, maybe it isn't worth it for you to deal with them.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Start of the number of my box going on it's greek holidays....RM411542 (only first 8 characters)

same as everyone elses?


----------



## blinded (Oct 27, 2014)

I think we were all given the same number. Someone is Greece is going to have a lot of lovely chocolate items.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

and my global box lol


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

ty lorna now watching admin lizzy and cracking up with laughter


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Heather Hicks That sort of business model is common in a lot of cultures where business deals are considered very "laid back." And I still can't help but feel like that aspect of their business is entirely separate from this situation, and the issues we normally have with Memebox. We've been very lucky in regards to delayed packages, and I think that was only an issue while they were switching warehouses.
> 
> The value set thing is a limited thing. Glossybox recently did a deal for old boxes where you could buy 1 box, 2 boxes or 3 boxes. Of course the 3 box deal was by far the best and it averaged out to $10 each, vs. $15 for one box and $25 for two. Guess what happened? The 3 box deal sold out in like an hour, and TONS of people were forced to buy the single box deal. Could they have offered LOTS more of the 3 box deals with the single boxes they were offering? Oh, absolutely! But of course they only offered a set number to improve their profits.
> 
> ...


I still disagree that this doesn't typify the laid back attitude which I hate to see in businesses. It certainly doesn't follow the 'customer is always right' attitude I grew up to expect. I know the customer isn't always right, but what I mean by that phrase is that a business should be willing to honor reasonable requests to keep good customers happy.

Anyway, no matter what anyone here says or thinks of me, I am seriously considering cancelling ALL my outstanding orders with Memebox just because they won't ship 2 boxes together express, even though I paid enough to justify that. Yep. I'm that mad about it all.

And, I don't like it when companies do online offers that make their sites crash due to high demand or that they sell out too quickly. I hate limited time, inadequately stocked offers of all kinds, and maybe that's why this set me off so much--the value sets sold out way too quickly and should have been stocked for at least 5 days or so. At any rate, to me, this is a bit of a different situation. They still have the boxes for sale, so offering value sets is not unreasonable. That's different than offering Glossyboxes at reduced prices. This is just a shipping issue. Thinking logically, I 100% believe that what I paid in shipping costs would allow them to ship my boxes together with no loss to them (other than the fact that it might be slightly influenced by the 20% code I used).


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I so wanted to try that lemon blueberry item in there!


Oooh I wish I'm in the US, I could totally send you the Lemon blueberry thingi. It didn't live up to my expectations..kinda fussy to sleep i with and will attract my hair and lint to the face T_T Maybe because I toss around alot lol.



LisaLeah said:


> What version of the Blithe did you get? I think @veritazy had some ideas of how to use it w/o putting it in the sink.


You have brilliant memory lol~ I'm still using it diligently and I'm down to half of my first bottle now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blithe bottle 2 is on the way and I see Jolse.com having a sale for it at $26.60 if anyone is interested. And $3 for new membership.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



MissJexie said:


> I am definitely thankful for the review boxes I get, I'm always just wondering why they send older boxes later on, rather than sending them when they come out? Either way, no complaints here.


That is a really good box! Memebox only sends boxes with extra stocks or are cancelled by buyers last minute. They obviously reserved some for bloggers' reviews and put the rest up for restocks on the site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I observed this during the last restocks.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

Ahhh, I remember the good ol days of the TV shopping networks - no online presence (cause no one had internet back in the late 1980's) and you HAD to purchase the item on the screen - you couldn't call a few hours later and ask for it.

I don't have a major issue with the way Memebox handles the packaging and selling of their boxes.   This is their company and they are doing well.    Never go into demanding something thinking that they will give it to you, otherwise, you will be disappointed.  It doesn't matter what you think might be reasonable or how much you paid for it.   We are all just customers, no one is super special here.  Can you imagine if EVERYONE did that?  Memebox CS would be hellish and a nightmare.  They might even stop offering value bundles.

The issues I have with memebox is their descriptions sometimes and the sometimes slowness of their responses in emails.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@biancardi I definitely agree, their customer service is definitely lacking. I don't care for some of their policies, but I think we tend to get away with a lot with them at times, haha. 

I think I'm so used to the American model of "Get it while you still can!" that I'm entirely unfazed by their limited value sets. 

If anything, I just wish the value sets didn't occasionally sell out of VIP pricing before I even wake up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ty lorna now watching admin lizzy and cracking up with laughter


Looks and behaves like a uk teenage girl the way she flicks her hair and gets excited


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Looks and behaves like a uk teenage girl the way she flicks her hair and gets excited


i still want her box.....


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Looks and behaves like a uk teenage girl the way she flicks her hair and gets excited


Linky please?!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Okay so I have some "positive sprinkles" for the thread today lol  I found out last week that I won @@veritazy 's birthday giveaway on her blog.  I won the Petite Treasures box!  I'm very excited.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also, I'm glad to close the gap in my "memebox receiving" with the SF/TFS bundle.  So now I'll get something in November!


Thanks for the mention~ And congrats again! I didn't know it was you lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still waiting on their email back about the address change. Is CS getting slow again or is it just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

not my youtube channel

https://www.youtube.com/user/fanserviced

wrong link before


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

still love this one though admin lizzy


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Ooookaaaayyyy....different...

(Calls the men in the white suits)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooookaaaayyyy....different...
> 
> (Calls the men in the white suits)


its a forum member lol

alternatively..... its a puppet


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 27, 2014)

This is so cute! Fanserviced is on the board


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 27, 2014)

Much talk about the chocomania box....I scanned the last 10 pages and don't see any spoilers for the chocomania box. Looks like everyones happy and its a good box. Someone care to point the way please?

As an aside, am sooo happy... After trying to get my global 15-18 bundle refunded since mid September and "problems refunding the amount to my card" and then weeks of no responses, Gwen (god bless her) refunded the amount in memepoints. I now sit on $78 worth of memepoints! I know its my own money but feels like a legitimate excuse to buy buy buy more boxes. Ten minutes later, Gwen again, wrote back about my Mask 5+Ffot 4 bundle issue ( the one stuck at the customs office...though I didn't tell her that...just that it hasn't arrived and if they could check the status)...she said its lost and can reship it again. Phew. Don't need to visit Mumbai customs office or fork up a penalty in addition to usual custom duties.

All in all a VERY good meme-day for me. A good chocomania box is the icing on the cake!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 27, 2014)

BTW how can they reship a box or bundle if its showing sold out?? Do they keep some as spares? Or should I expect another mail shortly saying 'sorry sold out. Have some more memepoints'??


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

@gypsy696  We have a spoilers thread in the memebox forum

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-37

the choco box is posted there.  What are you going to get with your memepoints?


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 27, 2014)

This was the answer I received after emailing about the whole Greece fiasco this morning:

Hi Jennifer,

We apologize for the confusion!

We are currently working on improving our tracking information page, and during this time some information may come up incorrectly.

Please keep in mind that your package is fine and still on its way to you!

Thank you for your patience during this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO,

Memebox Global Team


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 27, 2014)

Honestly, it is a courtesy from the company if they do decide to ship your boxes together with express but it not an obligation to do it especially when you bought the boxes separately. 

Whilst I understand your frustration, you must understand that the bundles have a discounted shipping fee. There is probably a limit on bundles so Memebox would not lose any profits they made by paying the extra in shipping. If you missed out on the bundles, then there is really nothing you can do about it. IF everyone tries to get around missing the bundle by buying one item with express and one with standard and asking for it to be bundled together using express. Then it would simply cause havoc with the shipping department trying to match boxes together and decide if it should go out as express or not. If they do decide to ship everything out as express, Memebox would also lose profit in terms of the excess shipping charges.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been trying to find a way to put this that doesn't sound ethnocentric or condescending (so apologies if I screw up) for some time:

As my husband often reminds me, up until about the 1980s, _North Korea _was the successful country on the Korean peninsula (it used to be quite a bit wealthier--this is back when the USSR was still around, of course). South Korea was mired in dictatorships and serious economic woe until the 1980s. The movement for democracy was fought and won at the cost of many lives within my own lifetime. Much of the business infrastructure is controlled by massive _chaebols_ that own everything from credit card lines, to shopping malls, to food lines, to apartment buildings. Monopoly is not a concept that's avoided or illegal, but rather embraced. If you've seen photos of Gangnam, the famous island of the rich, it's important to remember that it was farmland within living memory.

From the little I know of business practices in Korea, it seems like capitalism on amphetamines. People working ridiculously hard with little protection in terms of labor laws, companies growing like mad (but sometimes at the cost of not fully adhering to international copyright laws), and a huge amount of growth. Right now we can get extremely high quality stuff from Korea at very favorable prices because we're participating in this wild system. Sometimes we benefit from the business culture and sometimes we don't, but by buying from Korea we're participants. For the most part, I've had extremely positive experiences dealing with this sort of Wild West of Capitalism business culture, but I can see how one truly bad experience or a series of disappointments could lead to a lot of disillusionment and a need to walk away and no longer participate.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@crazysweet I agree. I think a lot of us often feel like "but can't they just make an exception for me just this once?!" But ignoring the fact that their system just is not set up that way (can you imagine those poor clueless customer service reps trying to update that information in our orders?!) it wouldn't be fair. And if they do make an exception for one person, they'd have to do the same for others.

Imagine how many of us are just dying to get those value sets we ordered bundled with one other box being shipped on the same day/same time period through RM.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm going to say this, and then I'll let it go: I don't mean to imply I am special. But we all know we have had issues with Memebox at some point in time and that it has been frustrating to deal with their customer service department. I honestly think this has been building up with me for a while and the Skinfood/Faceshop box was just the spark that lit the match, so to speak. For me, I think it all boils down to the following: I don't like high pressure sales and I get the same feeling from Memebox because I'm always worried that if I don't buy something NOW, it will sell out. I bought Cleopatra and Empress in a bundle right away, though I wasn't sure if I wanted it or not, just because I thought it was going to sell out and I kind of thought I wanted it. Then, it did not sell out and I could have waited and had more time to decide (though I probably would've bought it just because I have a cat named Cleopatra). Meanwhile, I miss checking in on Memebox by just ONE DAY (not a long period of time, mind you) and they release a value set that sells out pretty much immediately. Now, I understand Memebox started as a small company and has had some growing pains. But doing business with them really is driving me nuts. I hate that they release lots of boxes in small batches, as that is part of why things sell out so quickly. I also hate that they release boxes 3 times a week. I wish they would only release boxes once per week, so I could decide what I really wanted. And, I really, really, really wish they'd stock more boxes and LOTS more value sets, especially for ones they know are going to be in high demand. I'm not going to get into the business side of it because, to be honest, that doesn't matter to me. I don't care how they do what they do, but I do care what the ultimate outcome is for me as a customer. Again, not suggesting I'm special, but simply suggesting that if they focused more on quality over quantity--meaning fewer releases, better stock, and better customer service--I think that would be good for pretty much all customers.

Everything that Memebox does drives me nuts. The only reason I have bought from them is because the products are so great. But at some point, I guess I do have to step back and see if the frustration is all worth it. I think it has kind of been 51% worth putting up with the hassle for the great products, but the scales may be tipping with me. Not trying to bring anyone down. I have loved being on here. Heck, half the fun of being Memeobsessed has been keeping up with this thread. For those who are happy with Meme as a company, great. I'm happy for you. But for me, I am feeling this tug to look elsewhere due to 2 main reasons: 1) The slow shipping and 2) The limited number of value sets. If Memebox would fix these two issues somehow, making it easier to have boxes shipped together with faster shipping, it would probably tip the scales back in the other direction and make me want to buy from them again. Well, it may be too late, honestly, but these are the 2 main issues and they are interrelated. Ordering a mystery box months before it ships and then waiting 21 days after it ships to receive it has taken the fun out of Memebox for me. I don't mean to sound whiny or like I'm pouting or anything, but I just find the whole setup so different from any other company I have ever done business with. At least, I don't ever recall pre ordering something that would not ship for 2 months and then I'd have to wait almost 1 more month after it shipped. That, and I want to get my boxes when everyone else gets them, at least in my own country. When others get the box 2-3 weeks before I do, it spoils the fun of it being a surprise and it also makes me feel like I can't do proper Youtube reviews because it is now 'old news' and everyone is waiting on the next box to arrive.

Sigh. I hope everyone at least understands what I'm saying, whether you agree or not. I really am Memebummed today.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 27, 2014)

I don't know how those of you with screwed up tracking numbers to Greece are keeping it together, I'd be a hot anxious mess!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

as much as memebox might be bad in some areas, it has nothing on boxycharm!! lol  They straight up lied to me!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

i'm just wishing i was in greece plus I have had bigger issues with a uk box today so this isn't really upsetting me.

with the uk box i got hald my september box today which i ordered on the 7th of last month lol


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 27, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, how do you get free Memeboxes for review? 

:blush:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

you get asked to collaborate with them in an email then they ask for your details to go on the 'reviewers list'


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooookaaaayyyy....different...
> 
> (Calls the men in the white suits)


I read this as "Calls the white men in suits" and thought "well, sure, sounds good, I'm always up for a man in a suit!" ahahhahaah


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as much as memebox might be bad in some areas, it has nothing on boxycharm!! lol  They straight up lied to me!!


I had boxycharm lie to me too, so I cancelled after only getting them for 2 months. But, I had Memebox lie to me too Biancardi. I swear, they did. They said they were shipping me a replacement item on September 4 or 5. Yes, they actually gave a date. It was not shipped until after I got a refund from Paypal and came on here to point out that they had lied. Yes, they did ship it eventually, but like a month, month and a half later. I had to drag it out of them. So honestly, to me, Meme *can* be that bad, even if they aren't that bad all the time.


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you get asked to collaborate with them in an email then they ask for your details to go on the 'reviewers list'


thank you! sounds really nice...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks I think we have to keep in mind that we're LUCKY that Memebox offers the value set deal. It's a great deal to be able to pay shipping for one box, but it's an AMAZING deal to get express shipping on those two boxes. I think it is unfair to expect them to do more stock of the value sets, because they definitely do not make a big profit off of those, especially when you take into consideration how many people use VIP pricing for those. 

Subscription boxes are the same format for most companies, in regards to paying in advance. Most of my subscriptions are paid yearly. It's not that uncommon. Memebox may not be a subscription service, but it's very similar.

And there is nothing like Memebox, but that's part of why so many of us are Memeaddicts. And none of us are happy with RM shipping, but I don't think any of us are all that surprised by it. I think we need to acknowledge the fact that $7 for a large, heavy box to be shipped from Korea to us, is quite reasonable. And I'm sure their other service wasn't profitable long term.

In regards to the number of available boxes...Well, can we really blame them? And a lot of times I think them only doing a few hundred boxes makes a big difference in them being able to acquire some of the higher value items. I doubt many small companies (or well respected ones) are going to hand over 1,000 $80 skin creams just to test the waters a bit.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I don't know how those of you with screwed up tracking numbers to Greece are keeping it together, I'd be a hot anxious mess!!


we had it many months ago with tracking we had boxes going to australia then they sent the new ones out and the boxes were going to america, and we had to say we are in uk or whatever country ,these things happen from time to time, and after a few days the right one appears, if not the box arrives soon after, they did website maintenance yesterday and more boxes releasing the next 2 weeks on mass again so i go with the flow , cs is slow and why bog them down with a widespread issue they are aware off and sorting , just my thoughts on it.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@ Completely random, but did Memebox get that giveaway box sent to the correct address, or is it headed to NYC now?


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 27, 2014)

The éden box is now only 29. Wasnt it 36ish when it came out?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Completely random, but did Memebox get that giveaway box sent to the correct address, or is it headed to NYC now?


It appears to be headed to NYC now even thought the update is showing up in the system. Sob. The affiliate wrangler, as I like to think of Lauren, put in a support ticket so this can hopefully be resolved. The only reason I'm not pulling out my hair is because this is an order for the CPM2 box...it's not like it's going anywhere and if this is completely screwed up I'll just order another one for the winner and find some way to return or creatively destroy/review the one coming to me. ahahah


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It appears to be headed to NYC now even thought the update is showing up in the system. Sob. The affiliate wrangler, as I like to think of Lauren, put in a support ticket so this can hopefully be resolved. The only reason I'm not pulling out my hair is because this is an order for the CPM2 box...it's not like it's going anywhere and if this is completely screwed up I'll just order another one for the winner and find some way to return or creatively destroy/review the one coming to me. ahahah


Oh, I'm sorry. I was really hoping they'd get it straightened out. Considering it was part of a giveaway (Hello Memebox, she's helping you out here!) I'm hoping they'll resend it at their cost. I remember you even saying a customer service rep got back to you just in time to let you know it would be fixed. Ick. 

You should ask for donations for the destruction of that box. I think some of us would gladly chip in, just so we can see the video.  :lol:


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It appears to be headed to NYC now even thought the update is showing up in the system. Sob. The affiliate wrangler, as I like to think of Lauren, put in a support ticket so this can hopefully be resolved. The only reason I'm not pulling out my hair is because this is an order for the CPM2 box...it's not like it's going anywhere and if this is completely screwed up I'll just order another one for the winner and find some way to return or creatively destroy/review the one coming to me. ahahah


I vote for creatively destroy it. Perhaps include the suncream from MCW3 as well.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks - I grew up in a very large family of boys so forgive me for not being very tactful, being direct has stuck with me throughout the years.

I can clearly see that you're upset and although you don't mean to imply that you're special the first paragraph of your post stating this, every sentence either starts with "I" or contains "me". And then there's all the I hate, I wish, I want...

I know we all have frustrating days but perhaps it is time to move along, it doesn't seem like you and Memebox are really a good fit any longer. We all complain about a shit box now and again or a CS complaint but honestly, this is about you not Memebox. You have ideas about who and what they are supposed to be (for you) and as a company and let's face it, they seem to be doing pretty well the way things are and for the most part people are pretty happy.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> The éden box is now only 29. Wasnt it 36ish when it came out?


With shipping?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @gypsy696 We have a spoilers thread in the memebox forum
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-37
> 
> the choco box is posted there. What are you going to get with your memepoints?


OMG. OMG. OMg!!!! Such a YUMMY box. So glad I nabbed this o he!!! Hope this one reaches me or will even gladly pay customs office a bribe to get this in my hand. The mask5+Ffot bundle--meh, can do without.

The two new boxes released today don't excite and whatever did excite I have already bought or its sold out like very berry or pore care. Will save my points for another day.

The lucky box bundle? Dunno never recd a lucky or global box. The unboxings often have high value but ultimately a strange mix of all sorts of products I frankly don't want. Between a global and a lucky box which one is usually better? Not keen on haircare products at all. Or weird makeup. Or personal/ hygiene products either.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Everything that Memebox does drives me nuts.


If this is truly how you feel then I think you should step away from Memebox.  I see where you're coming from; I got totally fed up with another subscription box service before, as I'm sure many of us have. 

They're not forcing you to buy anything.  You said, "I'm always worried that if I don't buy something NOW, it will sell out," to which I say -- and I mean this nicely, honest! -- SO WHAT?  So a box sells out, so what?  You don't get it, I don't get it, we'll live.  We'll get another box or we won't; it doesn't matter.  All these products are "gravy," nothing necessary for life.  Are they fun?  Sure, but they're not worth getting upset over.  The stress isn't good for anyone -- you, me, every single person on this board.

There's a saying I try to live by, although I'm often unsuccessful:  Don't borrow trouble.  Goodness knows life throws enough at us as it is.  If something nonessential upsets you, give it up, do without.  Sometimes when you quit something you hate cold turkey, it can feel so good.

If all this advice makes me sound old and Mom-like, well, I am.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Agree with the others, perhaps a break from memebox would be best Heather. If you still feel the same early next year then you don't need to buy any more (I've just counted how much I've spent over the last few months and was shocked at the figure. I don't have a blog etc so generally pay full price on most of it but go for economy shipping). Yes it feels like it takes ages but I'm getting say 6 products for the price of one UK priced product so still think its good value. I don't NEED the items but it is fun seeing what boxes they release ...part of the lure of the site. There will be other companies that'll jump on the bandwagon...same as all the other subscription boxes appearing. Some will be good, others bad. You take your pick, have a go and if its not ticking all the boxes, stop and move on..


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 27, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Update on my chocolate mania boxes:
> 
> Memebox emailed me and said not to worry.
> 
> ...


I got more or less the same answer.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 27, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I got more or less the same answer.


I got that same email last week on a different shipping issue (incorrect tracking number on a box that was 20 days since ship date). I think it is a standard email they send out the first time you inquire about a shipping issue. You all might want to email them again.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 27, 2014)

Also its good to count your blessings-- whether you are aware of it or not. Most of you do not have to pay ANY custom duties for international purchases like memebox. We have to pay roughly 20-35% of the value of each memebox as custom duty to our government. Do we whine about it or demand memebox reimburse me for the added cost? No. Would you even buy as much from memebox if you were subjected to 25% more as tax with EACH box? Not to mention other websites and incredible sales like on sephora which does not ship to India and so always feel left out. I think most of you forget how good you actually have it in comparison to some of us.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

So onto something positive. Chocolate Mania arrived and...



Spoiler



I only opened two of the products, the Neogen Creme and Missha Scrub -

the Neogen Gold Cacao Creme reminds me of the consistency of the DermaHouse Collagen Creme from the same box but it's not sticky at all and although it doesn't smell like chocolate to me it does have a lovely scent.

The Missh Cacao &amp; Creme Scrub also doesn't have a strong chocolate scent but there's something chocolate about it, just not a rich chocolate scent. If that makes sense. I cook for a living so perhaps my sniffer is a bit more critical. lol

Decided to open the SkinFood Cacao Hand Balm even though I have a gazillion lotions stashed all over the house already, this one is cute. You open it and it literally looks like a lip balm and reminds me of sticking your finger in Shea butter, it's pretty firm. It smells like chocolate lip balm basically and absorbed into my dry as bones hands instantly, others might find it a bit heavy if you're looking for something quick.

I might try the chocolate mask tonight and if my husband is feeling happy perhaps I can get a back rub with the Shara Shara Avocado Chocolate Massage Cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@gypsy696 I am grateful that I never get hit by customs, and I am aware of the fact that it varies from country to country. A lot of countries charge customs for such boxes, and a lot of people only get out of paying customs because of the fact that Memebox marks it at such a low value. 

In all fairness, I think people are familiar with how their country handles such things when placing orders online, especially with something like Memebox, where the value can be ruined by a high customs fee at times.

But I don't think it's fair for any of us to act like we have it bad because of customs. As people have mentioned, Memebox is a luxury to us. Far from a necessity, and we know what we're signing up for.

I don't think it's fair to blame Memebox for customs. And I'm sorry, but I don't think it's fair for people to manipulate the situation and try to get Memebox to send them replacements just because they want to avoid paying customs for the boxes they received.


----------



## had706 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like you all have been having some fun conversations this afternoon! Not directed at anyone specifically but I've always found the most effective way to show a company you are dissatisfied is to quit spending your money with them. If enough people are unhappy and do the same they will either have to change what they are doing or will go out of business. And I'm talking about repeatedly unhappy not just a few incidents! Clearly I've not gotten there with Memebox as I have 6 boxes coming this week!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@had706 After the whole thing with all of my boxes being shipped to the wrong state, waiting months to get several boxes reshipped and get my tax money back. Combined with all of our regular issues with Memebox. Multiple missing items from Memeshop orders. And then my rotten fish guts box (not even my order, and not my name on the address). An envelope arriving with no box in it. And so on...

...I think my only real complaint is the customer service. I can forgive them for all the other stuff.

....And it's clearly not holding me back.  :lol:


----------



## had706 (Oct 27, 2014)

@@cfisher it's such a good deal it's hard not to give them a lot of leeway. I think your fishy box might have put me over the edge though!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 27, 2014)

Just wrote to cancel about $250 in boxes on one account and over $50 on another account. I'm sure part of me will regret it when I see what is in the boxes, but I feel free now. And if I see really great things, I'll just try to buy them on ebay or through facebook groups. Even for the most desirable items, it seems I can find someone through FB who is willing to sell for a reasonable price. Heck, I am getting the Sleeping Beauty box I missed out on for $40 from some woman in Sweden. That's only about $10 more than what I would've paid to Memebox for the full price box and certainly less than it would cost to buy all the items separately.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

tbh i don't think eau de fish was their error


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 27, 2014)

@HeatherHicks -- good for you!  You said "I feel free now," and all the money in the world can't buy such a beautiful feeling.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Give your kitty a big hug and tell her how smart you are!

I think that too often we (** ahem ** I ) think that acquiring stuff is the way to happiness, when more often than not it's letting go.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@had706 I forced myself to separate that from the issue with the box (like the fact it wasn't mine, and the fact my address was mixed up with someone else's name). But that definitely freaked me out. It definitely was not a wet, soggy, mildew sort of smell.

I just really hope that no one else received their Memeshop orders like that, because the cardboard packaging for the items inside was revolting and ruined, as was the face towel. 

I would have died if it had been stuff I had actually ordered. I can't even imagine trying to get them to replace that stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

MEMESPIES stop sending me deals for SHOP USA..... I am a very angry BRUMMY


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh i don't think eau de fish was their error


I never held that part against them.

Though it would have been nice if they had understood why I was telling them that (even stating in the email that I wanted them to know in case it affected others, since it did ruin some of the contents). Their "we don't control the weather" attitude was a bit unnecessary. Especially since I had stated that it was not an issue of simply getting wet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I definitely didn't like the part where they tried to get me to pay to ship everything back. Gave me attitude about tossing the rotten box. And then after telling me to just keep the stuff, then acted like I was holding someone else's order hostage.

See? Customer service issue. As far as policies go, I think they tend to be fair (even generous, at times). Even though they're inconvenient to all of us now and then.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 27, 2014)

Someone going to buy the new Lucky bundle? I'm always uncertain weather or not I should get luckyboxes. They could be the best thing ever, or ONLY duplicates..


----------



## had706 (Oct 27, 2014)

@@cfisher I'm just such a smell freak it's creeps me out just thinking about it! Luckily my Memeshop order arrived smell free last week -- pretty beat up but inside was fine!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 27, 2014)

Maybe they thought you were a spy.... with multiple identities?

I have to admit I like the affiliate cs rep.... always uses my name and I never feel like 'just a number'


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Someone going to buy the new Lucky bundle? I'm always uncertain weather or not I should get luckyboxes. They could be the best thing ever, or ONLY duplicates..


Going to give it a miss. Email said new boxes out on the 29th so will see what comes out that day..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@cfisher I'm just such a smell freak it's creeps me out just thinking about it! Luckily my Memeshop order arrived smell free last week -- pretty beat up but inside was fine!


@@had706 I have severe migraines with associated sensory issues, so I can understand. I seriously wanted to die when I realized just how bad it was once I took it into the basement. I had actually ordered cupcakes for a family member, and they had been delivered an hour afterwards. Let's just say, I didn't eat a single cupcake that day. ...And I definitely bought my favorite flavors, from my favorite cupcake shop that delivers. I really am assuming it was just some bizarre incident/accident. But I hope all you ladies know to be cautious if someone shows up with a funky smelling, tightly triple wrapped soggy looking box. 

:lol:  Wheres my Memepoints for pain and suffering?!

@@Theblondeangel I did! The luckyboxes lately seem to be focused on new items as well, or am I just losing my mind? Either way, I'm risking it. If they're not good, I'll probably stop buying the luckyboxes.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Going to give it a miss. Email said new boxes out on the 29th so will see what comes out that day..


I forget what the email said about some big news and big discount or something. But was that announcement for the 29th about boxes, or could it be a Memeshop sale thing? ...Anyone pay attention to their email?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 27, 2014)

Just re-read the email and its

Come Back Oct. 29th for Spectacular Sales You Don't Want to Miss!

So could be either...(sorry, should have read it properly!)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I forget what the email said about some big news and big discount or something. But was that announcement for the 29th about boxes, or could it be a Memeshop sale thing? ...Anyone pay attention to their email?


not boxes it states sales , so maybe a flash restock ,i think it will be lip gloss and shop stuff  maybe,

*Come Back Oct. 29th for*

*Spectacular Sales You Don't Want to Miss!*


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks, ladies!

@@Alidolly I used to always assume those email references were in regards to boxes. I tend to be really skeptical now, so whenever I hear "amazing news" "great sales" my mind goes to Memeshop items. ...Or boxes I have no interest in.  :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I was really hoping they'd get it straightened out. Considering it was part of a giveaway (Hello Memebox, she's helping you out here!) I'm hoping they'll resend it at their cost. I remember you even saying a customer service rep got back to you just in time to let you know it would be fixed. Ick.
> 
> You should ask for donations for the destruction of that box. I think some of us would gladly chip in, just so we can see the video.  :lol:


HA! I would destroy the box as fanservice--I'm an affiliate and have ads on the blog to support creative "projects" like this ahhaaha. I am not usually up for destroying things that other people could use, but this box...grr it's just so awful.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> @@Alidolly I used to always assume those email references were in regards to boxes. I tend to be really skeptical now, so whenever I hear "amazing news" "great sales" my mind goes to Memeshop items. ...Or boxes I have no interest in.  :lol:


I've decided that Memebox awesomeness functions inversely to the amount of publicity effort that goes into the project.

CPM2: mega publicity push, terrible box

Meme lipgloss: mega publicity push, good product, overpriced

Memerestock spectacular: barely any boxes that people care about restocked

I'm now most interested when Memebox underpromotes something and is sort of checked out about it--that's where the real deals are, imo. I'm looking at you, middle-of-the-night restocks and boxes with ho-hum titles that turn out to be killer. Following this pattern, I think Blackout is going to be a killer deal. hahaha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Following this pattern, I think Blackout is going to be a killer deal. hahaha


This is the box that I keep on putting off until next time like Cafe, Superfood and Zero Cosmetics, to name a few, and then I lived to regret it. Are you telling me this is my winning lottery ticket @?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@ I tend to feel the same way. Gosh, that HUGE restock we got all worked up for, when we get better random restocks all the time?! And the Jackpot box? And absolutely all of these collab boxes.

And all the hype about the lip tint, with the worst deal ever?

:lol:  I've come to the conclusion that if Memebox wants us to get excited about something, and tells us we should be, it's definitely not something to let interfere with your schedule.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've decided that Memebox awesomeness functions inversely to the amount of publicity effort that goes into the project.
> 
> CPM2: mega publicity push, terrible box
> 
> ...


I agree with you and I hope your prediction about the Blackout box is true because I ordered one! lol!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

you have to go with your gut instincts sometimes.  I got that trio - apple mojito, blackout and petite treasures.  They could be cheap boxes or they could have some really nice products!


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Start of the number of my box going on it's greek holidays....RM411542 (only first 8 characters)
> 
> same as everyone elses?


Yep almost the same but it has a 6 between 4 and 2 in the end.

I PMed blinded and sure enough we have the same LAST 6 characters.


----------



## avarier (Oct 27, 2014)

Anybody have any thoughts on the apple mojito box? I wish I had a better idea of what was going in there &gt;.&lt;


----------



## theori3 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just got two Memeshop orders in the mail, and I was surprised to see the value listed as $124 on one of the labels! It contained the Blithe Patting Water, Choco Pore Strips, an Egyptian Mask Pack, and two PureSmile masks... even at full Memeprice, that only adds up to $56. I'm so glad I live in the US and didn't get hit with customs fees! My other order had $31 listed as the value, which seems more accurate.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the apple mojito box? I wish I had a better idea of what was going in there &gt;.&lt;


I'm still thinking that there is a great chance that something from The Saem's mojito line will be in there.

But other than that...I've got nothing. They also referred to fruity drinks in the description in a vague way that makes me think that anything "fruity cocktail" related could end up in it.

I do wish they'd release a spoiler for those 3 boxes.


----------



## avarier (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm still thinking that there is a great chance that something from The Saem's mojito line will be in there.
> 
> But other than that...I've got nothing. They also referred to fruity drinks in the description in a vague way that makes me think that anything "fruity cocktail" related could end up in it.
> 
> I do wish they'd release a spoiler for those 3 boxes.


It seems nice because I can't imagine anything other than skincare going in there. There really aren't many green cosmetics. But then the fruity part confuses me too..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> It seems nice because I can't imagine anything other than skincare going in there. There really aren't many green cosmetics. But then the fruity part confuses me too..


The only makeup type things I could think of that would fit the Apple Mojito theme were perhaps a lip balm or gloss. 

But their fruity comment in the description completely threw me off. I hope it doesn't just end up a "Fruit Punch" box. (I'd buy that box, but I hate when they don't even attempt to follow the theme!)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, Holika Holika makes that Kiss You lip balm set that was in the yogurt box in a Mojito flavor.  Which I would actually like - as I love a good minty lip balm!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This is the box that I keep on putting off until next time like Cafe, Superfood and Zero Cosmetics, to name a few, and then I lived to regret it. Are you telling me this is my winning lottery ticket @?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm betting on Blackout, for sure. What I've decided for now is to pick boxes that are most difficult to screw up. That means:

-no all-makeup boxes (Hope Girl, Cheek Room, and my personal nemesis Shara Shara show up too often)

-yes to no-theme boxes like Luckyboxes, Globals, and the anniversary box

-yes to theme boxes that have about 50 ways they could be done right.

Blackout is a good example. It could contain Dewytree masks, Caolion pack mask, Original Raw black bubble cleanser, black eyeliner, black nail polish, anti-blackhead products, black pearl eyepatches, black shimmery eyeshadow, and black soap. All of these sound pretty decent to me--Memebox has a lot of ways to play this, and I think that's where boxes do well--when staff have some wiggle room to pull it off.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm still thinking that there is a great chance that something from The Saem's mojito line will be in there.


Mizon makes a mojito toner, too. Hmm--I'm surprised that we don't see Mizon products in Memeboxes...or do we?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@ I'd love to get your opinion on something.

I've ALWAYS been under the impression that Shara Shara does good skincare (I've tried some of their skincareproducts and was surprised how much I liked them, to be honest), but isn't really well known for their makeup. I'm also under the impression that Shara Shara makeup is really not something that's well received in Korea in general, and that it isn't good quality. 

A friend of mine seems to agree after spending time in Korea. I'm just curious, do you know if Shara Shara actually makes any decent makeup, or if they are actually popular in Korea?

@ Yeah, I'm familiar with the Mizon one as well. It's cheap on RRS with free shipping (like $10ish I think?) I don't think we've ever received Mizon in there though? I know The Saem often has their mojito toner and facial mist selling for $3-$4 as summer comes to an end, so it would make sense for them to do it in the mojito box, especially since I know The Saem has shown up in our boxes.

It sure would be nice to see some Mizon in our boxes in the future though!


----------



## avarier (Oct 27, 2014)

How good is the quality of mizon products? I have a couple I'm eyeing at the moment to buy.. one of them is the mojito toner. I've been staring at it forever and it's so stinkin' cute.

ETA: Read the very top.. it's what convinced me to buy it. I laughed so hard I cried... I'm a little ridiculous.

http://mizonworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/26.jpg

My only worry about the mojito box is the chance of some awful body sprays. I'm not a huge fan of spraying scents all over me and fruity makes me think of body products.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

mizon would be nice.  But hey, if they continue to put skinfood in our boxes, I will be very happy!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> How good is the quality of mizon products? I have a couple I'm eyeing at the moment to buy.. one of them is the mojito toner. I've been staring at it forever and it's so stinkin' cute.
> 
> My only worry about the mojito box is the chance of some awful body sprays. I'm not a huge fan of spraying scents all over me and fruity makes me think of body products.


Mizon has some great products, but they also have some that I thought were completely overrated. 

I'm a bit obsessed with the mojito toner from The Saem, and the Mizon one seems to basically be the same concept but with a couple of things added, including tea tree oil. It's directed at those with oily skin, that's all I really know as far as differences, but it does look like it would be good.


----------



## Liv (Oct 27, 2014)

There is a Mizon product in an upcoming box. If I remember correctly, it's in the City girl box.

I bought the Mizon toner on Koreadepart and even though I am finishing another toner, I used it a few times and I really like it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Liv said:


> There is a Mizon product in an upcoming box. If I remember correctly, it's in the City girl box.
> 
> I bought the Mizon toner on Koreadepart and even though I am finishing another toner, I used it a few times and I really like it!


I forgot about that oh shy thing.

I guess I don't really count the makeup stuff.

I feel like they probably just purchased that at wholesale for cheap.

What I keep hoping for is that they'll establish a relationship with Mizon to get their hands on some good skincare products, which obviously they can't purchase themselves to add to boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

My guess is that the apple mojito box won't contain anything with mojito flavour/scent. It will have products with apple, lemon/lime, maybe scrub with sugar or something with sugar, gel/water/cooling effect thing (see ice cubes) and a random product that it will be vaguely connected to an apple mojito, e.g. an orange lip stick, because when girls in Seoul go out to drink apple mojitos, they wear their orange lip stick to stand out!!! lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you have to go with your gut instincts sometimes.  I got that trio - apple mojito, blackout and petite treasures.  They could be cheap boxes or they could have some really nice products!


I think I missed this Value Set by minutes, it was one I didn't make it home in time and then it was sold out and I actually had time to think about it. Petite Treasures is a total waste on me as we only have little boys in my family and I'm not much of a cutesy kind of girly girl. I did pick-up Apple Mojito about a week ago in a large purchase. I just checked Blackout and it appears that there are (at least) 100 boxes left. When I checked a couple days ago there only about 30 so I guess I'm safe for a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, Holika Holika makes that Kiss You lip balm set that was in the yogurt box in a Mojito flavor.  Which I would actually like - as I love a good minty lip balm!


And you would most definitely be getting that in a trade! Yuck. haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> and a random product that it will be vaguely connected to an apple mojito, e.g. an orange lip stick, because when girls in Seoul go out to drink apple mojitos, they wear their orange lip stick to stand out!!! lol


You take that back


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I'd love to get your opinion on something.
> 
> I've ALWAYS been under the impression that Shara Shara does good skincare (I've tried some of their skincareproducts and was surprised how much I liked them, to be honest), but isn't really well known for their makeup. I'm also under the impression that Shara Shara makeup is really not something that's well received in Korea in general, and that it isn't good quality.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about this at all. It's a brand that I don't hear much about, actually. I think I only encountered it recently when I received a sample of the White Girls Cream--I look at that sample sometimes and just nod my head "no."

WOW that's cheap for the toner. Yikes, awesome. Yeah, Mizon has a cult following among even skincare purists, but I'm not a fan of the brand's inclusion of alcohol fairly high in the ingredient list for many products. The returning starfish cream is the cult hit of the moment, but my skin says no to creamy creams. I'd kill for some toner by The Saem. urgh--I think I might have to grab the Apple Mojito box now--I wasn't sure how this one would play out, but the thought of a bunch of fruity yummy things sounds great!

By the way, peeps who ordered the OMG 3 box the



Spoiler



Migabee Bee Venom and Honey cream


is unreal. The ingredient list looks good, it has a pleasant, natural smell, and it soaks into skin beautifully to form this soft, smooth, not-sticky texture. It retails for $45 on the company's site and I believe it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> My guess is that the apple mojito box won't contain anything with mojito flavour/scent. It will have products with apple, lemon/lime, maybe scrub with sugar or something with sugar, gel/water/cooling effect thing (see ice cubes) and a random product that it will be vaguely connected to an apple mojito, e.g. an orange lip stick, because when girls in Seoul go out to drink apple mojitos, they wear their orange lip stick to stand out!!! lol


Oh dang, ok, now I'm all over this box. That sounds GREAT! I have so many serious products--I need some foufy, yummy things!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> And you would most definitely be getting that in a trade! Yuck. haha


hahaha and you know I would take them



Kelly Silva said:


> You take that back


omg - SO FUNNY AND TRUE.  No more ORANGE.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> You take that back


lol!!! I take it back! You never know if the memespies will get our jokes! Just to make it clear: please DO NOT include any orange lipsticks in the apple mojito box!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@ Hahaha, I HATE that white girls line, I see it all the time. I have a multi balm of theirs that's amazing, and I keep their cheap little tubes of snail cream in my purse for my at hand moisturizer (the packaging is adorable, and they're always on sale for like $3). I can't recall the other products I've tried, but the skincare was good. Their brand definitely isn't well known from what I've heard, but I have heard good things about their skincare, but NEVER their makeup. I didn't even know they had a real makeup line until Memebox, honestly. 

The starfish cream is fun to poke and prod at, but I think it's overrated. I bought a little tin of it plus the eye cream, and they are rich moisturizers, but that is about it. 

I agree about Mizon, some of their skincare products are amazing, but I hate seeing how many of their toners and similar products have an alcohol base. I can't remember which line it was, but they even had a toner line that was all about natural ingredients and had a different version for each skin type, and sure enough the one for dry skin had alcohol as the main ingredient. 

I think that was the only product from the OMG3 box I was excited about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to hear it has your approval.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone know how long it takes for something from Memeshop to ship out after you've ordered it? Cause I ordered something on the 16th and it still only says ready to ship on there.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for something from Memeshop to ship out after you've ordered it? Cause I ordered something on the 16th and it still only says ready to ship on there.


Lately? Two weeks to a month for me.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for something from Memeshop to ship out after you've ordered it? Cause I ordered something on the 16th and it still only says ready to ship on there.


I ordered something on the 2nd, it looks like it was shipped on the 13th, I still haven't received anything...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

Uh wahh you ladies are active tonight! Nocturnal babes~  :laughing:



fanserviced said:


> no all-makeup boxes (Hope Girl, Cheek Room, and my personal nemesis Shara Shara show up too often)


Thank you! I totally recommend those lip boxes if you ever want to get some of those for your enemies for their birthday. I don't want to say nasty things, but I have forced myself to try these. I'm okay with the Shara Shara lip stuff, because at least they work. But the CheapRoom Cheek Room is a major fail. Dat curly font I recognize from my primary school powerpoint project lol. I should try translating what Korean girls thought of them.. 



cfisher said:


> Mizon has some great products, but they also have some that I thought were completely overrated.


I totally agree. Their snail line has been the bestseller. They did come up with several other varieties (in different colored tubs lol). I have not tried them all, but I find the brand really affordable. 

And @@Alex Z. I like the way you think. Lol @ "because when girls in Seoul go out to drink apple mojitos, they wear their orange lip stick to stand out". Ikr. 
 


Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for something from Memeshop to ship out after you've ordered it? Cause I ordered something on the 16th and it still only says ready to ship on there.


It takes awhile. At least 3 weeks to reach Europe for me. Mine was ordered on the 3rd Oct but to be fair it was at the customs for abit.


----------



## avarier (Oct 27, 2014)

I've never gotten an orange lippe.. just red. I really want orange for once!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Ladies, ladies...

Do we REALLY want to give them ideas about any more boxes they can try to shove an orange lippy into?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> By the way, peeps who ordered the OMG 3 box the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a product I REALLY wanted to try and have tried to set up trade for it...I emailed memebox if they would carry their line, as it would be one that I think many ladies would love to purchase...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, ladies...
> 
> Do we REALLY want to give them ideas as to what boxes they can try to shove an orange lippy into?


NO!!

I am hoping they go for the newer colors that I've heard are now popular in Korea, which is NOT neon pink or neon orange.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

@@avarier be careful what you wished for lol~

@@biancardi I really don't mind burgundy or purplish tones for a change. But since colors are quite a sensitive issue I think memebox should be clearer what are makeup or skincare boxes. That way we can avoid unnecessary..uh drama. And hun, I'll be going to the post office first thing tmr after class ends!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is a product I REALLY wanted to try and have tried to set up trade for it...I emailed memebox if they would carry their line, as it would be one that I think many ladies would love to purchase...


The brand's whole website is stuffed with things I want to try. There's an expensive as hecka hot pore peeling system made out of pepper extract, mint ampoule, cooling mask...urgh I honestly would scream over any of these products, so awesome.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

@@veritazy I agree. Knowing what boxes are planned to be all skincare, half and half, and all makeup...Can you imagine how much inconvenience and disappointment that would save so many of us?!

@ I know one pore pack is most likely going to end up in the Hot and Cold box. Here's hoping it's from a great brand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@biancardi I really don't mind burgundy or purplish tones for a change. But since colors are quite a sensitive issue I think memebox should be clearer what are makeup or skincare boxes. That way we can avoid unnecessary..uh drama. And hun, I'll be going to the post office first thing tmr after class ends!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


thank you!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The brand's whole website is stuffed with things I want to try. There's an expensive as hecka hot pore peeling system made out of pepper extract, mint ampoule, cooling mask...urgh I honestly would scream over any of these products, so awesome.


I know!! I've been haunting that site ever since I got that re-peeling mask in my honey box. Did you let memebox know to carry their stuff on their site?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 27, 2014)

@@cfisher Ikr...probably thats why some companies out there are still up and running. Because they gave good spoilers and customizable options. Memebox's value is totally unbeatable and I know I only complain because I have received too many awesome boxes to compare.

@ I am already sold by the brand when I first discovered the spoiler in Pore box. I love how expensive it feels too. It is really heavy for that amount of product. That OMG3 cream is next in line when I run out of creams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi Cheers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know!! I've been haunting that site ever since I got that re-peeling mask in my honey box. Did you let memebox know to carry their stuff on their site?


I may be..._persona non grata_ at Memebox at the moment given that I just offered to violently destroy the CPM2 giveaway box if it came to me in NYC without some sort of help getting the box to the winner in another country. Lauren, affiliate whisperer, helped me out, but I have a feeling that my support may not exactly help a brand at the moment. ahahahaha

Once that wave passes I'll be sure to mention it. There are some LJH products that I've recommended the Memeshop carry that would be sure hits (tea tree cleanser--seriously bangin' and the pH is a bracing 4.5, propolis cream), but I have a feeling that there are a whole lot of factors at work. Fingers crossed for this brand--it seems SO NICE. Also no animal testing. Cool.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, and I was just going to mention....My Head to Toe box had really poor sealing on the packaging. The box was almost entirely exposed, and another inch unsealed and it could have slid right out.

After my recent Cafe box apparently vanishing in transit...I really hope this doesn't become a common problem. I even pulled on the ends and it took NO effort to open the seal. Is anyone else noticing this with their recent boxes? I swear, mine used to always be tightly sealed. 

I hope my Cafe box found a loving home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, and I was just going to mention....My Head to Toe box had really poor sealing on the packaging. The box was almost entirely exposed, and another inch unsealed and it could have slid right out.
> 
> After my recent Cafe box apparently vanishing in transit...I really hope this doesn't become a common problem. I even pulled on the ends and it took NO effort to open the seal. Is anyone else noticing this with their recent boxes? I swear, mine used to always be tightly sealed.
> 
> I hope my Cafe box found a loving home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is Memebox sending you a new one?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Is Memebox sending you a new one?


They refunded me in points, which is basically the same as money for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really just a bit concerned because mine always seemed tightly sealed, then my two latest packages weren't sealed properly.

I don't mind dealing with the inconvenience, but I just keep imagining one of us losing out on one of those AMAZING boxes and then not being able to get a replacement.

The guy basically laughed at the notion of me getting my hands on a restock of the Cafe box, or being put on some sort of waiting list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They refunded me in points, which is basically the same as money for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm really just a bit concerned because mine always seemed tightly sealed, then my two latest packages weren't sealed properly.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got points for it, but I am sure you would rather have the box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I'm glad you got points for it, but I am sure you would rather have the box.


I mostly just wanted the donkey milk lotion and the coffee scrub. But I can get the coffee scrub for a lot less than the cost of the box, and I have not been hearing good things about the donkey milk lotion.

Also, the same brand did the donkey milk oil mist which I was thrilled about, but it's perfumed and leaves a horribly lingering scent on my skin, so I'm not sure I have much faith in the brand anymore!

Not a big loss. I would have preferred it had been MCW3 though.  :lol:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I mostly just wanted the donkey milk lotion and the coffee scrub. But I can get the coffee scrub for a lot less than the cost of the box, and I have not been hearing good things about the donkey milk lotion.
> 
> Also, the same brand did the donkey milk oil mist which I was thrilled about, but it's perfumed and leaves a horribly lingering scent on my skin, so I'm not sure I have much faith in the brand anymore!
> 
> Not a big loss. I would have preferred it had been MCW3 though.  :lol:


My MCW3 should be here any day now, so I wouldn't mind if mine wasn't sealed, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My MCW3 should be here any day now, so I wouldn't mind if mine wasn't sealed, LOL


Hahahah

Too bad mine was in a value set, I didn't even have a chance. Maybe you'll get lucky!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> NO!!I am hoping they go for the newer colors that I've heard are now popular in Korea, which is NOT neon pink or neon orange.





veritazy said:


> @@avarier be careful what you wished for lol~
> 
> @@biancardi I really don't mind burgundy or purplish tones for a change. But since colors are quite a sensitive issue I think memebox should be clearer what are makeup or skincare boxes. That way we can avoid unnecessary..uh drama. And hun, I'll be going to the post office first thing tmr after class ends!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh come on ladies, who doesn't love a hot pink lippy? Sparkly pink lip plumper' another black eyeliner or a weird vibrating gold egg? Oh wait, I'm sorry, can I interest anyone in a makeup box for cheap?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Lately? Two weeks to a month for me.





Alex Z. said:


> I ordered something on the 2nd, it looks like it was shipped on the 13th, I still haven't received anything...





veritazy said:


> It takes awhile. At least 3 weeks to reach Europe for me. Mine was ordered on the 3rd Oct but to be fair it was at the customs for abit.


Thanks all! I guess I'll wait one more week, if I still don't hear anything after that I'll send them an email.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Thanks all! I guess I'll wait one more week, if I still don't hear anything after that I'll send them an email.


Memeshop orders just seem to arrive. They either take forever or you email CS and all the sudden you receive them in a day or so. There is no rhyme or reason to it regardless of any USA Shop banner guarantee or any other promise.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 27, 2014)

I just received my Halloween box and noticed this .... looks like mold spores..There's tiny white fuzz around every circle of sweat.. its pretty gross.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just received my Halloween box and noticed this .... looks like mold spores..There's tiny white fuzz around every circle of sweat.. its pretty gross.


Are you sure that isn't just crystallization? I have a severe mold allergy and from that photo it doesn't look like mold to me. But of course it could be the lighting and it looks completely different in person.
ETA: Let it sit out with the lid off for a day and if it's mold, it will grow. Then you'll know for certain. Assuming you have no intention of using the product, which I got the impression you didn't.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 27, 2014)

Honestly, in the photo it doesn't really look like mold to me either.

But the fuzzy thing definitely screams "mold!"


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Are you sure that isn't just crystallization? I have a severe mold allergy and from that photo it doesn't look like mold to me. But of course it could be the lighting and it looks completely different in person.


I think it's the product becoming partially unemulsified due to heat/cold. A similar thing happens with chocolate that causes it to form a white coating (don't put your chocolate in the fridge!!!).


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 27, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Are you sure that isn't just crystallization? I have a severe mold allergy and from that photo it doesn't look like mold to me. But of course it could be the lighting and it looks completely different in person.
> 
> ETA: Let it sit out with the lid off for a day and if it's mold, it will grow. Then you'll know for certain. Assuming you have no intention of using the product, which I got the impression you didn't.


Whatever it is, it does not look good or fresh!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think it's the product becoming partially unemulsified due to heat/cold. A similar thing happens with chocolate that causes it to form a white coating (don't put your chocolate in the fridge!!!).





MemeJunkie said:


> Are you sure that isn't just crystallization? I have a severe mold allergy and from that photo it doesn't look like mold to me. But of course it could be the lighting and it looks completely different in person.
> 
> ETA: Let it sit out with the lid off for a day and if it's mold, it will grow. Then you'll know for certain. Assuming you have no intention of using the product, which I got the impression you didn't.


Yea I will let it sit out a bit and see what happens.

I looked the brand up, the seem pretty legit.. and well known for costume and cosplay makeup'

http://www.revecen.com.my/view-posting.aspx?recid=112


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 27, 2014)

I thought that was normal on gel/creme products. I think it's just slight condensation due to temperature causing it to form little speckles of moisture on it :/


----------



## seachange (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Once that wave passes I'll be sure to mention it. There are some LJH products that I've recommended the Memeshop carry that would be sure hits (tea tree cleanser--seriously bangin' and the pH is a bracing 4.5, propolis cream), but I have a feeling that there are a whole lot of factors at work. Fingers crossed for this brand--it seems SO NICE. Also no animal testing. Cool.


It's really annoying that LJH is available only on the us shop, I really want to try the mist toner and the cleanser...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

seachange said:


> It's really annoying that LJH is available only on the us shop, I really want to try the mist toner and the cleanser...


Yeah, not sure why that's the case. The cleanser isn't actually available through the US shop, despite my efforts. I'm thinking about ordering it either from LJHMall in Korea through Avecko or through the LJH USA site. I suspect that ordering through Avecko would be a lot faster, honestly.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@gypsy696 I am grateful that I never get hit by customs, and I am aware of the fact that it varies from country to country. A lot of countries charge customs for such boxes, and a lot of people only get out of paying customs because of the fact that Memebox marks it at such a low value.
> 
> In all fairness, I think people are familiar with how their country handles such things when placing orders online, especially with something like Memebox, where the value can be ruined by a high customs fee at times.
> 
> ...


Nobody is blaming memebox for the added custom charges or even whining about their existence. As I said I was having a really good memeday yesterday, so far from criticizing them. My point was as far as overall experience goes from the time of purchase till I get it in hand, it is a bit harder on some than some of you. Esp in contrast to some here who talk of entitlement rather than simple courtesy on behalf of memebox. I mean why expect to be upgraded to express or something you only paid regular mail for? Its no more a realistic expectation than me expecting memebox to comp me for my customs duties, possibly worse.

No body needs a memebox and am certainly willing to pay customs with each purchase by paying the local postman. My issue isn't the custom duty but the ***penalty*** I will likely have to pay in addition to the duties this time to get my mask/Ffot bundle. From past experience it is likely because memebox has undervalued the bundle so much that it is hardly believable. Now tell me is it fair I have to pay the ***penalty***when I did not ask memebox to commit mail fraud? Its not like I have a choice not to or I will never see the box in my hand. And I didn't write to memebox asking for a refund or replacement. Simply that I didn't receive it and can they check where its stuck. ***They*** offered a replacement.

Yes, not really lying but not being totally honest either. But I know other websites who would have been more diligent in checking the where about of a parcel, whether it is truly lost and only then take corrective action. Is it my issue if they dont?

Besides most of us admit having multiple meme accounts. Why? To save some money by reusing coupon codes etc? I am pretty sure that's not being very honest either. And again memebox can easily verify and stop such accounts if they wanted to....

Anyhoo, really no offense meant.


----------



## seachange (Oct 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, not sure why that's the case. The cleanser isn't actually available through the US shop, despite my efforts. I'm thinking about ordering it either from LJHMall in Korea through Avecko or through the LJH USA site. I suspect that ordering through Avecko would be a lot faster, honestly.


that looks the only way for me to get them, I mean ljhmall and avecko...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 27, 2014)

Global 16 spoiler on Instagram! Trying to ID products now...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 27, 2014)

oooh I guess that answers our questions about Mizon! 



Spoiler



Snail gel!


----------



## Andi B (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow! I am loving the sudden appearance of so many great brands in recent Memeboxes!



Spoiler



I'm so excited to get products from Mizon and Elizavecca in Global #16, especially since I only paid $14.99 after points &amp; a discount code!


----------



## avarier (Oct 27, 2014)

I MUST RESIST GLOBAL 16 SPOILERS


----------



## Andi B (Oct 28, 2014)

Speaking of resisting...I have been lusting over the Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser, Peel Good Pore Starter and the Skinfactory Rose Wine Masks ever since they went on sale.  I wish I knew for sure whether they'd show up in future Memeboxes, because I have too much stuff to purchase possible multiples.  At the same time, I'm so afraid that they won't show up in a box, and I'll never be able to find them this cheap again!  They're all sitting in my cart right now, and I'm so close to caving...must resist!!!!


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Speaking of resisting...I have been lusting over the Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser, Peel Good Pore Starter and the Skinfactory Rose Wine Masks ever since they went on sale.  I wish I knew for sure whether they'd show up in future Memeboxes, because I have too much stuff to purchase possible multiples.  At the same time, I'm so afraid that they won't show up in a box, and I'll never be able to find them this cheap again!  They're all sitting in my cart right now, and I'm so close to caving...must resist!!!!


Meh.. the shipping cost from the memeshop is such a killer though. I would buy so many things if it were easier to get free shipping. I can't do $70 every time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

Global 16 Products:



Spoiler



Shrink Lifting Rpro- Elizavecca Milky Piggy
Mizon Snail Recovery Gel Cream
Rire Style Black Head Brush Cleanser
Hair+ Velvet Nutri-Injection
Rire Skinny Black Head Closing Serum
DELSKIN Centella 90 Power Ampoule 50ml
Unnie's Recipe Vitamin Recharger Mist


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

@ stop tempting me! I'm going to bed now!


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 28, 2014)

That's a great box. It's making me regret canceling my 17-19 bundle a little bit.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 28, 2014)

Super happy with #16 spoilers!  I've really been curious about two of these products, and everything else is a nice bonus.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Oct 28, 2014)

Huh, so global 16 is completely different from the Korean memebox this time? I wonder why?

I really wanted the Banila Cleanse it Zero  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No use for many of those products, sigh

EDITED to remove spoiler


----------



## myendeavors (Oct 28, 2014)

Did everyone receive their tracking for Global 16 because I haven't?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm mad beyond recognition with Memebox at the moment - they've just cancelled my restocked Korea's Most Wanted box because 'it was backordered'! What does that even mean and how can they do it just like that on a whim 5 days after I ordered and paid them?! It's against the law in Europe, it's their responsibility to provide the items they sell not mine to wonder if they have them!

And as we know they sent some of these boxes to bloggers for reviews on Friday and now there's no box for me they can sent even though I bought it! I know @Miss Jexie received precisely the same box so is it really honest of them to do such a thing?!

(no criticism of any bloggers getting their boxes - just massive criticism of Memebox for leading to such situations).

It's one of the boxes I've ever wanted most, I've waited for a restock forever and now they do such a thing! I'm mad, I'm sad and I want to cancel all my boxes!  :angry:


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Global 16 Products:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH NICE!

I ordered 17 and 18 but didn't snag 16 and I'm regretting it! Looks like a solid box, as usual! Global boxes were always my favorites in the early days, and then I drifted away from them for awhile because of the allure of all the themed boxes. I need to start buying mostly globals from now on because there is such a great variety!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm mad beyond recognition with Memebox at the moment - they've just cancelled my restocked Korea's Most Wanted box because 'it was backordered'! What does that even mean and how can they do it just like that on a whim 5 days after I ordered and paid them?! It's against the law in Europe, it's their responsibility to provide the items they sell not mine to wonder if they have them!
> 
> And as we know they sent some of these boxes to bloggers for reviews on Friday and now there's no box for me they can sent even though I bought it! I know @Miss Jexie received precisely the same box so is it really honest of them to do such a thing?!
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh that is really unfair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It doesn't make sense why they would send boxes to bloggers but not fulfill restock orders? They're just losing money at that point...how does that make sense?

I would be so let down and upset too...the only thing I can think of is that they overestimated how many boxes they had and chose to send some of their extras out for review, only realizing after the fact that they didn't have enough to fulfill orders. Not excusing it, but just trying to understand how such a thing could happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm mad beyond recognition with Memebox at the moment - they've just cancelled my restocked Korea's Most Wanted box because 'it was backordered'! What does that even mean and how can they do it just like that on a whim 5 days after I ordered and paid them?! It's against the law in Europe, it's their responsibility to provide the items they sell not mine to wonder if they have them!
> 
> And as we know they sent some of these boxes to bloggers for reviews on Friday and now there's no box for me they can sent even though I bought it! I know @Miss Jexie received precisely the same box so is it really honest of them to do such a thing?!
> 
> ...


They have done the same thing with me and the first honey box. They just cancelled it after 10 days or so and it wasn't even restock. Fortunatelly I got it with later restock but I was so angry especially that they were selling that box for couple of days after I bought it and the girls who got it later than me received the box. Sometimes it is like gambling with memebox.

I wrote to memebox about my "insect affair" in hope girl lip tint. I'm really hoping they will respond the way normal shop would. Oh, will see....


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh my gosh that is really unfair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It doesn't make sense why they would send boxes to bloggers but not fulfill restock orders? They're just losing money at that point...how does that make sense?
> 
> I would be so let down and upset too...the only thing I can think of is that they overestimated how many boxes they had and chose to send some of their extras out for review, only realizing after the fact that they didn't have enough to fulfill orders. Not excusing it, but just trying to understand how such a thing could happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, that's probably how it happened but I don't know how they can make such mess of those orders - there probably were like what 10, 5 boxes in a restock? So is it really that hard to count that amount of boxes and orders? 

Not to mention that most of the products from this box are in their shop so I believe it wouldn't be such a problem to put together one or two more boxes.

I'm just sooo angry and disappointed right now, they've really lost it with me this time and I'm just ready to step away. I shot them an email and if they don't reconsider I might really cancel most of my incoming orders.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yes, that's probably how it happened but I don't know how they can make such mess of those orders - there probably were like what 10, 5 boxes in a restock? So is it really that hard to count that amount of boxes and orders?
> 
> Not to mention that most of the products from this box are in their shop so I believe it wouldn't be such a problem to put together one or two more boxes.
> 
> I'm just sooo angry and disappointed right now, they've really lost it with me this time and I'm just ready to step away. I shot them an email and if they don't reconsider I might really cancel most of my incoming orders.


Their favorite world last time is "backorder". It makes them legitimate to cancel whatever they want. It is a shame for any seller to pursue such policies.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> They have done the same thing with me and the first honey box. They just cancelled it after 10 days or so and it wasn't even restock. Fortunatelly I got it with later restock but I was so angry especially that they were selling that box for couple of days after I bought it and the girls who got it later than me received the box. Sometimes it is like gambling with memebox.
> 
> I wrote to memebox about my "insect affair" in hope girl lip tint. I'm really hoping they will respond the way normal shop would. Oh, will see....


I'm sorry it happened to you before, it's great you've managed to get a restock. I won't probably have such a chance second time around...


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 28, 2014)

I didnt like the global at first glance, but



Spoiler



I dont have an ampoule now, so that will be used.

The mizon gel is something ive Been wanting to try, but since the price tripled...

I will try the hair treatment too

The elizavecca shrinking cream, well... There is no Such thing as a slimming cream imo.

The pore Cleanser looks interesting, but that goes to the swap pile since i dont have blackheads. Same with the pore closing serum.

And theres the mist, i couldnt find any info about it. But it looks nice too.


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone posted pictures of Lucky box 10 yet? I can post them in spoilers but don't want to if everyone has already seen them


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

I want to see! I haven't seen anything for that box yet.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

@Kait1989 @Zaralis ladies, was it not in the spoilers' thread? idk..but here's the LB10 spoiler from IG (not my pic);



Spoiler



Credits to jodiegarside_


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Kait1989 @@Zaralis ladies, was it not in the spoilers' thread? idk..but here's the LB10 spoiler from IG (not my pic);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see it in there so I posted anyway. Thanks for posting that picture from IG though. It's a bit nicer than mine!


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We got a full bottle in a previous box.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> We got a full bottle in a previous box.


Yeah, I had the full bottle from KMW.

But someone posted a photo of a recent Memebox with the little packets, so I'm trying to figure out if that was this box, or if they're in another one as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

@@veritazy there are a whole load of the latest restocks being cancelled . So many koreas most wanted , daily dose of beauty , f/w box , my cute wishlist1 all the ones that seem to of gone live last time all people are slowly recieving cancellation of boxes . Been happening all week and end of last . With back ordered as reason. I think they were never there to start with . I wish they would

Just do a give away if there are only a few boxes rather than get people but them upset by cancelling


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I had the full bottle from KMW.
> 
> But someone posted a photo of a recent Memebox with the little packets, so I'm trying to figure out if that was this box, or if they're in another one as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Their in lucky box 10

Mine has arrived


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Their in lucky box 10
> 
> Mine has arrived


Yeah, I just can't recall if the box posted before that featured them was the same box or another one.

Too many Memeboxes. I can't seem to keep anything straight.

Do your sample packets come in one version (citrus/green tea/berry) or is it a sampler of different ones?


----------



## Kait1989 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine had 2 of each.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Mine had 2 of each.


Thank you!

I think I'm actually more excited about getting samples of each one than I would be getting a second bottle of it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@veritazy there are a whole load of the latest restocks being cancelled . So many koreas most wanted , daily dose of beauty , f/w box , my cute wishlist1 all the ones that seem to of gone live last time all people are slowly recieving cancellation of boxes . Been happening all week and end of last . With back ordered as reason. I think they were never there to start with . I wish they would
> 
> Just do a give away if there are only a few boxes rather than get people but them upset by cancelling


I'm furious with them - why do they sell boxes they don't have? Why do they send of them to bloggers for review purposes when they don't have enough to send them to people that bought them? 

Why do they order products with free shipping and then cancel orders because they don't make enough on them? 

I'm just frustrated I don't know if I ever want to order another box in my life.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

I know @@veritazy you would think they would count the boxes first. I do wonder when restocks come up sometimes if they are there or not so to speak


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm furious with them - why do they sell boxes they don't have? Why do they send of them to bloggers for review purposes when they don't have enough to send them to people that bought them?
> 
> Why do they order products with free shipping and then cancel orders because they don't make enough on them?
> 
> I'm just frustrated I don't know if I ever want to order another box in my life.


As for the boxes...I do think it's strange they're sending them to bloggers when they couldn't fill their orders for them. But I can't help but feel like it would be a very Memebox thing for them to have one department handling the restocks, with another department arranging to have the same boxes sent to bloggers. Memebox is many things, and organized is definitely not one of them.

Oh, and we definitely established that they had enough to fill all their free shipping orders. That was just them being cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They even pulled the free shipping on the free sampling events after what, a day? That whole thing is such a mess, they do not plan things in advance much. 

Honestly, the restocks are such a mess. I do wish they were more organized about it, and I do know that a lot of people have had a restock canceled. Considering how quick some of those boxes go, I wouldn't really be surprised if it was possible for two people to place an order for the same box, before it's removed from the available quantity.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

*cries* I want that box!! I want to try the other Blithe patting waters.. I think I will just have to buy them *sniff*


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I know @@veritazy you would think they would count the boxes first. I do wonder when restocks come up sometimes if they are there or not so to speak


They should be! I won't attempt to shout "Burgers for sale!!!" and have nothing on the hotplate. That would be too silly...and risky.

I have too much faith in people sometimes. I feel like an idiot.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@@Zaralis buy em muahaha *evil enabling face* They are only $26.60 at Jolse.com atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Paulina PS sorry to hear that hun, they brought you on an emotional roller coaster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh i thought theres a new box, but then i realized... http://us.memebox.com/superbox/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VE9av-e9KSM


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

@@veritazy thank you. And you certainly got it right with the emotional rollercoaster thing - I was over the moon to get the box, now I just don't know if I want to cry more or scream or just tell them some really awful and spiteful things. 

I guess I'll get over it sooner or later but I'm just mad and very unhappy at the moment.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@veritazy thank you. And you certainly got it right with the emotional rollercoaster thing - I was over the moon to get the box, now I just don't know if I want to cry more or scream or just tell them some really awful and spiteful things.
> 
> I guess I'll get over it sooner or later but I'm just mad and very unhappy at the moment.


Well, I hope you keep your calm. Not worth the unhappiness... I just hope they don't get a free pass for doing this too often if we are handling this like an adult. Not cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 28, 2014)

About which box are we talking that gives us rollercoaster feelings?

Good morning girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning. I am eavesdropping today lol. I should be writing bu my get up and got has got up and gone.

I think they are talking about KMW?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Morning. I am eavesdropping today lol. I should be writing bu my get up and got has got up and gone.
> 
> I think they are talking about KMW?


my get up and go went years ago Hun I'm on a week off work the clocks went back . I'm up earlier than ever . I want a lie in .

New neighbours moved in last week and I can hear kids screaming and crying babies . My arthritis and fibro is flaring and I'm tired .

I'm xmas shopping online to get it all done as xmas parties at work start in a fortnight till end of December and I need a rest . My blogs are up to date but all boxes are stuck in Royal Mail limbo so I expect another 6 boxes any day soon . 6 next week and the week after more I have to go food shopping and I'm fed up .

So apart from the moan all is well here lol

Edited to add lovely Lauren sent me 3 emails to confirm VIP must not share or link to VIP pre sale on boxes still . They have a list of recurring people and will suspend VIP to them . She knows the affiliates here long term are doing as told . Waits to see if facebook spamming continues tomorrow


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

my blog isn't up to date and my new novel has stalled a bit. I am wondering when my memeboxes will arrive and when will degustabox will come too.

It's the weather with the arthritis... mine is hurting like a son of a gun

plus edward took us on an a three hour walk yesterday as he wanted to go to the park then nanas


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Morning ladies...

Just tried the Elizavecca collagen ceramics coating protein treatment (from the Rapunzel box) and its great! I've long hair and looked liked I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards this morning when I got up so thought I'd give one of the products a go...result, soft and smooth (and lovely smelling) hair. Comb and brush went straight through with NO tangles whatsoever! Now considering trying it on my little girl as she's really long very fine hair that's forever getting tangles from hell!

(Does happy dance!!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah I find the palan reduces tangles too. have to use it after washing or I want to cry when I brush my long hair

Guessing a few instagrammers might get suspended then.

Love love Lauren too.

edited to reply to Lorna


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Aye, its pouring down in the central belt of Scotland and blowing a "hoolie" as they say locally!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Alidolly - @@cfisher and I just had a discussion about that product the other day, trying to figure out if it was the same as the one included in Head to Toe. The cards say they're different, I'm curious did you use a protein treatment you washed out or a leave in essence?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

They've changed the image for CutiepieMarzia 2 box (now has little fruit figure and clover figure). Trying to trick new customers into thinking its a new box perhaps?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Memejunkie - it was the wash out one. I washed my hair normally with usual shampoo then squeezed water out (as was in the shower) then put large blob of it on hand and smeared it through, waited about 5 minutes (the water was lovely and warm) then washed it out again. Kinda felt like the shampoo / protein treatments they give you to use after hair colouring...sort of slippery to start with till its all washed out (if that makes any sense!)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes, it does, thank you. You should write commercials for TV.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just wanted to wanted to make sure they were different, I received the essence in HtT, in case I come across one in a trade. Was hoping for the treatment because I had skipped Rapunzel.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> About which box are we talking that gives us rollercoaster feelings?
> 
> Good morning girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it's about restocks getting backordered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And morning, hun.

Anyways, anyone tried the Valley Sous protein treatment from the Memebox memepouch yet? I still have 3 bottles of hair stuff so I kept that away for abit. I wonder if it is any good though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

i wonder what boxes tomorrow will bring


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

global 16 looks really nice!!   Let's hope that the item that folks want is in global 17   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> global 16 looks really nice!!   Let's hope that the item that folks want is in global 17   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


what are people after?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Since people are talking about hair products in Memeboxes; I've received 2 that I can recall in global 15 but haven't tried them yet (I use Kerastase because my hair is long, thin, bleached almost white to take pastel colours and obviously very damaged and dry), have you mostly had good experiences with Korean hair products or are they still quite hit and miss like most Western stuff? I have it in my mind that they would perform differently due to Oriental hair being of a different texture... Thought? Opinions?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what are people after?


Zero cleanse was what i was hoping for but i haven't looked at the spoilers because mine is on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

banila co clean it zero?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> banila co clean it zero?


yes...the K-memebox had a deluxe sample of two of them in their last global


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> banila co clean it zero?


Yes that's the one, I've seen people say it looks like a good box so regardless I'm sure I'll be happy. I've only had 2 globals but they were both great, I'm beginning to realise that my meme obsession can't go on the way it did last month so globals will be the boxes I always buy along with the occasional themed box i think


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes...the K-memebox had a deluxe sample of two of them in their last global


5x7ml sample jars are on ebay for around $7  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seller is f2plus1 i think.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Since people are talking about hair products in Memeboxes; I've received 2 that I can recall in global 15 but haven't tried them yet (I use Kerastase because my hair is long, thin, bleached almost white to take pastel colours and obviously very damaged and dry), have you mostly had good experiences with Korean hair products or are they still quite hit and miss like most Western stuff? I have it in my mind that they would perform differently due to Oriental hair being of a different texture... Thought? Opinions?


I have only received and tried Hair+ Velvet nutri-injection. I got it in Jackpot. I didn't like it, I could feel that there was something in my hair afterwards. But my hair was smoother. Saying that I do look forward to try more korean hair products. As with creams, I guess some will work for me, some not. Do European/American brands change their haircare products for the asian market?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

oh ok. well my day has just got better... just won a prize from uk birchbox.... cool

the clean it zero looks interesting tbh and I really love cleansers so look forward to chance of getting it in future


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis - this is the first Korean hair product I've tried. I've quite fine dark brown hair (with grey now creeping in) which I colour every so often.. aka when I can be bothered or have the time! I can't remember the last time I had it cut but probably last year so its nearly waist length...one of these things I keep meaning to do (make an appointment) but never get round to as I'm normally either working or doing the mum / family things.

I'm off on sick leave at the mo so finally had the opportunity to spend some time on me. My "beauty routine" is a normally a quick shower with hair wash, deodorant and some lippy if I'm going into a meeting (foundation and eye shadow) if its an important meeting lol. But I'm getting to the age where that's not cutting it anymore (my husband uses more moisturiser than I do!) so now trying different products to find things that make me feel good but don't take ages to apply as I'm normally up at 6am and need to be out the door by 7.15am max (while getting 4 yr old ready for nursery, breakfast etc). Next yr daughter will start school so will have 2 days to myself as work part time. Discovered Memebox and thought I'd give it a go. Have no idea what most of the things are / do...BB cream / Z cream...its all new to me but its giving me a much needed lift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Oct 28, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm mad beyond recognition with Memebox at the moment - they've just cancelled my restocked Korea's Most Wanted box because 'it was backordered'! What does that even mean and how can they do it just like that on a whim 5 days after I ordered and paid them?! It's against the law in Europe, it's their responsibility to provide the items they sell not mine to wonder if they have them!
> 
> And as we know they sent some of these boxes to bloggers for reviews on Friday and now there's no box for me they can sent even though I bought it! I know @Miss Jexie received precisely the same box so is it really honest of them to do such a thing?!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, I'm still crying over my MCW 1 being back ordered and cancelled 11 days after I ordered it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 28, 2014)

I wonder how Memebox CSRs are handling the 'Ariel box' and the 'Critters box'? 

Are there any updates yet?


----------



## blinded (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Since people are talking about hair products in Memeboxes; I've received 2 that I can recall in global 15 but haven't tried them yet (I use Kerastase because my hair is long, thin, bleached almost white to take pastel colours and obviously very damaged and dry), have you mostly had good experiences with Korean hair products or are they still quite hit and miss like most Western stuff? I have it in my mind that they would perform differently due to Oriental hair being of a different texture... Thought? Opinions?


I've only tried a few products, but I've been impressed with most of what I've tried. Memebox has made me obsessed with the products designed to clean your scalp. I live in a city with extremely hard water and as a result I get build up on my scalp. I don't really use styling products, so it's just from the water and shampoo/conditioner not rinsing out completely. Whenever I use a scaling product, I'm amazed at how clean my scalp feels for days afterwards. As far as conditioning treatments/masks go, I like them a lot more than western products. Most western products leave my hair feeling heavy and coated and the Korean ones I've tried don't. I used the Elizavecca protein treatment the same way and waited about 5 minutes in the shower before rinsing it out. My hair was definitely softer and smoother afterwards. I really want to try leaving it on the recommended 20 mins and see how much it works.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have only received and tried Hair+ Velvet nutri-injection. I got it in Jackpot. I didn't like it, I could feel that there was something in my hair afterwards. But my hair was smoother. Saying that I do look forward to try more korean hair products. As with creams, I guess some will work for me, some not. Do European/American brands change their haircare products for the asian market?


Ooohh I have not tried those that came in syringes yet. But I do love the previous Kerasys shampoo alot and hope to see more shampoo from that brand specifically. Not sure of Mise en Scene ones because those are likely hit or miss. I haven't heard many rave about their products (I got two from that brand before #15 and gave them away because I don't want more curls lol). 

Heres to hoping for more useable daily stuff from reputable brands.  :wub:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

Both my modelling packs have shipped . Seperate packaging and seperate tracking looks like 3 boxes the same sharing a party inflight with others and the rest of my memebox boxes lol . Gonna be a busy week in customs this weekend and next for memeboxes going through


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have only received and tried Hair+ Velvet nutri-injection. I got it in Jackpot. I didn't like it, I could feel that there was something in my hair afterwards. But my hair was smoother. Saying that I do look forward to try more korean hair products. As with creams, I guess some will work for me, some not. Do European/American brands change their haircare products for the asian market?


Yeah, I suspected I had unrealistic expectations of the hair products that would be available for the Asian market hahaha, I'm not sure that they do change the formula but I assume they have certain ingredients that are very popular there but not so much here, I wanted to order the hair box but styling products are definite don't want products so I avoided it, if it was all hair care (shampoo, conditioner, masks, leave in conditioners/protectors etc, etc) I would have no problem what so ever buying it.


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've only tried a few products, but I've been impressed with most of what I've tried. Memebox has made me obsessed with the products designed to clean your scalp. I live in a city with extremely hard water and as a result I get build up on my scalp. I don't really use styling products, so it's just from the water and shampoo/conditioner not rinsing out completely. Whenever I use a scaling product, I'm amazed at how clean my scalp feels for days afterwards. As far as conditioning treatments/masks go, I like them a lot more than western products. Most western products leave my hair feeling heavy and coated and the Korean ones I've tried don't. I used the Elizavecca protein treatment the same way and waited about 5 minutes in the shower before rinsing it out. My hair was definitely softer and smoother afterwards. I really want to try leaving it on the recommended 20 mins and see how much it works.


I'm glad you like the Elizavecca treatment. I got one from my Rapunzel box as well, but kept it in my drawer because I still have lots of other hair treatment products in queue. Now that you mentioned that it works great, I want to take it out from my drawer and use it right away.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Zaralis - this is the first Korean hair product I've tried. I've quite fine dark brown hair (with grey now creeping in) which I colour every so often.. aka when I can be bothered or have the time! I can't remember the last time I had it cut but probably last year so its nearly waist length...one of these things I keep meaning to do (make an appointment) but never get round to as I'm normally either working or doing the mum / family things.
> 
> I'm off on sick leave at the mo so finally had the opportunity to spend some time on me. My "beauty routine" is a normally a quick shower with hair wash, deodorant and some lippy if I'm going into a meeting (foundation and eye shadow) if its an important meeting lol. But I'm getting to the age where that's not cutting it anymore (my husband uses more moisturiser than I do!) so now trying different products to find things that make me feel good but don't take ages to apply as I'm normally up at 6am and need to be out the door by 7.15am max (while getting 4 yr old ready for nursery, breakfast etc). Next yr daughter will start school so will have 2 days to myself as work part time. Discovered Memebox and thought I'd give it a go. Have no idea what most of the things are / do...BB cream / Z cream...its all new to me but its giving me a much needed lift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's super important to take 'me' time! Even with a little one, work and all the other life craziness, even if it's just a five minute mask you have to pamper yourself! I think memebox is a great way to introduce that in to your life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've only tried a few products, but I've been impressed with most of what I've tried. Memebox has made me obsessed with the products designed to clean your scalp. I live in a city with extremely hard water and as a result I get build up on my scalp. I don't really use styling products, so it's just from the water and shampoo/conditioner not rinsing out completely. Whenever I use a scaling product, I'm amazed at how clean my scalp feels for days afterwards. As far as conditioning treatments/masks go, I like them a lot more than western products. Most western products leave my hair feeling heavy and coated and the Korean ones I've tried don't. I used the Elizavecca protein treatment the same way and waited about 5 minutes in the shower before rinsing it out. My hair was definitely softer and smoother afterwards. I really want to try leaving it on the recommended 20 mins and see how much it works.


Oh my.. I think I'll have to try the Elizavecca one, protein is something I always need to put back in to my hair and I love their skincare so I'd be confident trying it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

NewbeeMarie said:


> I wonder how Memebox CSRs are handling the 'Ariel box' and the 'Critters box'?
> 
> Are there any updates yet?


?? 

Is there an issue with the Little Mermaid box?  And what is the critters box?


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 28, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*,

Sorry for the post.. I meant to say the box of fish (somebody jokingly called it the Ariel box) and the critters box (I forgot which box it was exactly), which has a bug in one of the lippies inside...


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ??
> 
> Is there an issue with the Little Mermaid box?  And what is the critters box?


There better not be anything going on with my Ariel/Little Mermaid box, I will lay an egg! I'm looking forward to that box!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

i assume

eau de fish box and the hope girl with added bug


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

NewbeeMarie said:


> *@@biancardi*,
> 
> Sorry for the post.. I meant to say the box of fish (somebody jokingly called it the Ariel box) and the critters box (I forgot which box it was exactly), which has a bug in one of the lippies inside...


Ohhhhhh hahahahahaha clever! You had me worried there.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

I have asked for crazy critters box on 15th of this month though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

NewbeeMarie said:


> *@@biancardi*,
> 
> Sorry for the post.. I meant to say the box of fish (somebody jokingly called it the Ariel box) and the critters box (I forgot which box it was exactly), which has a bug in one of the lippies inside...


ahhh...before the little mermaid was called little mermaid - it was called Princess Ariel - hence my confusion!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Yeah, I suspected I had unrealistic expectations of the hair products that would be available for the Asian market hahaha, I'm not sure that they do change the formula but I assume they have certain ingredients that are very popular there but not so much here, I wanted to order the hair box but styling products are definite don't want products so I avoided it, if it was all hair care (shampoo, conditioner, masks, leave in conditioners/protectors etc, etc) I would have no problem what so ever buying it.


I also don't want any styling products but I ordered the hair salon box. Memebox doesn't sell any hair styling products, only treatments, masks, shampoos etc. It will be a surprise, in my opinion, if suddenly they included 3-4 hair styling products that we haven't seen before. That is just a guess and wishful thinking!


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 28, 2014)

I was really appalled when I first learned about the fishy box and the lippie. I mean, it's a serious issue. Any one of us could be end up with such boxes/products in the future.

I really hope that wouldn't happen anymore.

Memebox better take extra precautions from issues such as these. It's not something that we could easily forget about. 

How do they store their lippies anyway?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

tbh if the hope girl was sealed it could equally be a during manufacture issue such as the eau de fish box could be a transportation issue after memebox released it.


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh if the hope girl was sealed it could equally be a during manufacture issue such as the eau de fish box could be a transportation issue after memebox released it.


that could be it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

yeah, hope girl products aren't sealed...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

oh, so it could be either at fault


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I also don't want any styling products but I ordered the hair salon box. Memebox doesn't sell any hair styling products, only treatments, masks, shampoos etc. It will be a surprise, in my opinion, if suddenly they included 3-4 hair styling products that we haven't seen before. That is just a guess and wishful thinking!


I don't browse the Memeshop often and certainly not to look at hair stuff since I'm stuck in my own little hair bubble so when I saw 'styling products' I thought of curl enhancers, hair spray and other junk that I need to stay away from... Maybe I do need to order that hair box after all, thanks for bringing that to my attention!



NewbeeMarie said:


> I was really appalled when I first learned about the fishy box and the lippie. I mean, it's a serious issue. Any one of us could be end up with such boxes/products in the future.
> 
> I really hope that wouldn't happen anymore.
> 
> ...


It's not uncommon to find bugs in packaged things, apparently we consume quite a few each year through packaged food.

I remember going through a strawberry jam on toast phase, one day I was spreading the jam on my toast and noticed that one of the strawberry seeds looked funny, on closer inspection it was a small flying insect, fully intact wings and all. I contacted the company and they offered to send me not only more jam but a full refund, I declined the jam as the incident turned me off but years later a friend who worked in a production factory told me it isn't unusual and even though steps are taken to avoid it happening it still does. 

I highly doubt the bug ending up in the gloss was due to anything Memebox did but was something that happened during production. I'm sure Memebox will ask for photos and replace with points.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Update on my chocolate mania boxes:
> 
> Memebox emailed me and said not to worry.
> 
> ...


My Chocomania also has destination country as Greece.

I also got this yesterday "Unfortunately, *Superbox #45* and *#48* were backordered in our system so we've cancelled your order. You will see the refund in your original form of payment within 3-5 business days."

#45 - Chocomania box - Status shows Shipped but the tracking no leads me to Greece.

# 48 Daily dose of beauty - Status shows Refunded

So which is it? Shipped and heading my way? Shipped but to some other lucky soul? Refunded but slow to update status?

I also dont understand how Chocomania could be "backordered" - my order was placed on 2nd Sept and all this while the status showed ready for shipment. And it remained in stock for such a long time - Dont understand how I can be denied the box when I jumped on it when it was first released. Daily Dose of beauty, on the otherhand, was a purchase of recent restock and was showing Sold Out like an hour after i checked out...so I guess I understand that one, and could live without it as well. I want my Choco box sooo bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its honestly the best box that will reach me so far!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

lol i never noticed with new tracking on site I can see who my greek box is going to. i am wondering if mine will be a refund too alongside my global that is also going to greek.... won't be happy if that is the case, although on my global it might be hard as wa part of a bundle...

my choco box was ordered 1st sept... the day of release!!!!!!!

so them cancelling yours is v. cheeky


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> My Chocomania also has destination country as Greece.
> 
> I also got this yesterday "Unfortunately, *Superbox #45* and *#48* were backordered in our system so we've cancelled your order. You will see the refund in your original form of payment within 3-5 business days."
> 
> ...


My guess is that the choc box is on it's way to you and the email sent was a generic one sent or the sender has gotten confused while writing it.

You can always contact CS to see if you can get it sorted but it might be quicker to just wait the 10-14 days to see if the choc box shows up lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Edited to add lovely Lauren sent me 3 emails to confirm VIP must not share or link to VIP pre sale on boxes still . They have a list of recurring people and will suspend VIP to them . She knows the affiliates here long term are doing as told . Waits to see if facebook spamming continues tomorrow


Urgh they really need to be clear about this because the last I heard people were saying they had been told by CS that it was fine. And the disclaimer is now gone from VIP box announcement emails. Affiliates need an email on the policy, really. I'm going to write to ask for one.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

anyone wonder if there is a greek out there that is about to get quite a few boxes?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i never noticed with new tracking on site I can see who my greek box is going to. i am wondering if mine will be a refund too alongside my global that is also going to greek.... won't be happy if that is the case, although on my global it might be hard as wa part of a bundle...
> 
> my choco box was ordered 1st sept


did someone mention that the tracking email that was sent out had the same tracking number on a whole bunch of emails sent to different recipients? Perhaps there was a system fart and everyone is watching one persons box be delivered while their boxes are ninja-ing their way (slowly) to your homes?

Has anyone actually heard from CS about it? I don't know how you're not all clawing your way through the computer to try to reach Memebox, I'd freak out, these boxes are like crack for me. I need my fix!!  :laughno:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> My Chocomania also has destination country as Greece.
> 
> I also got this yesterday "Unfortunately, *Superbox #45* and *#48* were backordered in our system so we've cancelled your order. You will see the refund in your original form of payment within 3-5 business days."
> 
> ...


Did you order Koreas most wanted because that one is also a #45 box


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> did someone mention that the tracking email that was sent out had the same tracking number on a whole bunch of emails sent to different recipients? Perhaps there was a system fart and everyone is watching one persons box be delivered while their boxes are ninja-ing their way (slowly) to your homes?
> 
> Has anyone actually heard from CS about it? I don't know how you're not all clawing your way through the computer to try to reach Memebox, I'd freak out, these boxes are like crack for me. I need my fix!!  :laughno:


the honest truth is atm there is nothing I can do so not getting upset


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> My guess is that the choc box is on it's way to you and the email sent was a generic one sent or the sender has gotten confused while writing it.
> 
> You can always contact CS to see if you can get it sorted but it might be quicker to just wait the 10-14 days to see if the choc box shows up lol


Thanks. Sure hope so. Yeah, CS is too slow and sent them a msg last nite as well. Figure it will be faster to make sense of all this on this forum! And boxes take a month by RM to reach me - which is weird, I mean India is closer to Korea than EU etc but reaches them quicker. But one problem at a time = if this one reaches me at all, I'll be grateful!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh they really need to be clear about this because the last I heard people were saying they had been told by CS that it was fine. And the disclaimer is now gone from VIP box announcement emails. Affiliates need an email on the policy, really. I'm going to write to ask for one.



yep.  Exactly.  Why can't they just have the proper policy?  OR BETTER YET - how about CODING it into their system, so non-VIP's can't purchase?


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Did you order Koreas most wanted because that one is also a #45 box


No i did not. On my order confirmation Chocomania shows as #45...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> No i did not. On my order confirmation Chocomania shows as #45...


oh dear... tbh i would question them how you don't get it when you ordered on day after release.

surely it should be first in best dressed?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> No i did not. On my order confirmation Chocomania shows as #45...


Ok, just wanted to see if that was it because a few on here had that one canceled.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the honest truth is atm there is nothing I can do so not getting upset


That's a good way to look at it, I'm sure they will all show up but I know it's annoying not being able to track it. I can never track my standard boxes once they leave Korea, Australia post doesn't accept the tracking number in their system, jerks.



gypsy696 said:


> Thanks. Sure hope so. Yeah, CS is too slow and sent them a msg last nite as well. Figure it will be faster to make sense of all this on this forum! And boxes take a month by RM to reach me - which is weird, I mean India is closer to Korea than EU etc but reaches them quicker. But one problem at a time = if this one reaches me at all, I'll be grateful!


Gosh I'm lucky then, I've worked it out to be 10 days including weekends for me from the day they ship. I would really hate to wait a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 28, 2014)

So, what are the chances one of the Tonymoly apple products will end up in the Apple Mojito box?

I'm about to pull the trigger on an order from BeautynetKorea that includes the Green Appletox Peeling Cream, but I just realized I have an apple themed box coming to me in a little over a month.


----------



## bubu (Oct 28, 2014)

Argh! My Chocolate Mania Box is Greece bound as well. I am nowhere near Europe.

I looked at the tracking via my Memebox order history - the consignee for my Chocolate Mania order is a Greek whose initials are N.G. (I won't disclose full name for privacy reasons)

Are all the boxes heading to the same person in Greece? Ladies, please check and get back to me.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Nik Gat (partial for both names)

I think it is a computer glitch tbh. did anyone get correct details for their boxes?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep. Exactly. Why can't they just have the proper policy? OR BETTER YET - how about CODING it into their system, so non-VIP's can't purchase?


I just wrote to Lauren asking for an email to affiliates that explains the policy and the consequences for neglecting to follow it. We've been getting a ton of conflicting information and if they're keeping things like lists and whatnot it makes sense to at least inform people of the rules.
Lol, with benefits so slim, no VIP-only coding, and the sitemap easy enough to find, getting kicked out of the VIP program means almost nothing. But if they're keeping track to kick people out of the affiliate program, say, people should be informed of the policy.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 28, 2014)

I think that might just be an error in the tracking details, not an actual error with where the boxes are headed?

Otherwise NG will get a loooot of boxes!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> So, what are the chances one of the Tonymoly apple products will end up in the Apple Mojito box?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on an order from BeautynetKorea that includes the Green Appletox Peeling Cream, but I just realized I have an apple themed box coming to me in a little over a month.


Ohhh...highly likely. 40%? Yum, this box sounds better and better all the time.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nik Gat (partial for both names)


same here


----------



## bubu (Oct 28, 2014)

Poor NG in Greece will be hit with a monster customs charge!

At least the error is consistent.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

bubu said:


> Poor NG in Greece will be hit with a monster customs charge!
> 
> At least the error is consistent.


lol i thought about customs.... and the size of the shipment... poor man may well have only ordered one box for woman in his life or himself

well at least there is an amusing side of this


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a question about shipping from the Korea Memeshop.

I ordered the 7 second can of little pads, and some kind of moisturizing cream- Donkey cream, or goat cream, IDK now... maybe? It was the big special about a week ago or so.

So, those two items were $20 each on sale. And I also ordered a box of some sort at the same time. 

The box is not scheduled to ship for a while. 

But, Memebox has not shipped my products out either. It was free shipping. Does this mean that they are waiting until that box ships ( totally unrelated items) to ship my MemeShop items too?

I receive my items from the US Memeshop so quickly that I rarely touch the Korean Memeshop... but I did, and my items are not shipping. Should I contact them, or is there a chance that they shipped the items without sending me a shipping notice?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

camel milk.... they will probably all ship separate unless all on same order... but even then it is all a toss up if they will be together


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> No i did not. On my order confirmation Chocomania shows as #45...


@@gypsy696 They said they cancelled Superbox #45, correct? I just checked and Chocomania is Memebox Special #45, which is different, so you should be safe. Superbox #45 is Korea's Most Wanted.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@gypsy696 They said they cancelled Superbox #45, correct? I just checked and Chocomania is Memebox Special #45, which is different, so you should be safe. Superbox #45 is Korea's Most Wanted.


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Thank you for the clarification.


No prob - hope your Chocomania shows up soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> camel milk.... they will probably all ship separate unless all on same order... but even then it is all a toss up if they will be together


The point is that they haven't shipped and were " ready to ship" 12 days ago. Not out of stock items.

I don't have any idea why they aren't shipping them, whether together or separately.

I just wrote them a no- nonsense email inquiring about the 2 items. 

And yeah, it was camel's milk. The donkey products I've gotten lately were on my mind. 

Been up all night. Will probably sleep all day.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The point is that they haven't shipped and were " ready to ship" 12 days ago. Not out of stock items.
> 
> I don't have any idea why they aren't shipping them, whether together or separately.
> 
> ...


My shop order (no free shipping, no sale, nothing) took them 14 days to ship out....


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just wrote to Lauren asking for an email to affiliates that explains the policy and the consequences for neglecting to follow it. We've been getting a ton of conflicting information and if they're keeping things like lists and whatnot it makes sense to at least inform people of the rules.
> 
> Lol, with benefits so slim, no VIP-only coding, and the sitemap easy enough to find, getting kicked out of the VIP program means almost nothing. But if they're keeping track to kick people out of the affiliate program, say, people should be informed of the policy.


Thanks for e-mailing her. I was just about to do that myself.

Considering they've been saying multiple different things on the matter, it would be incredibly crappy of them to be keeping some sort of "list" of people using the VIP links to remove them and not tell them that it's an issue. 

I for one, was told that it was fine to continue sharing the link, so I have been doing such. I'd really love an e-mail and a definitive answer to this stuff. How can they expect us to follow a rule that keeps changing?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The point is that they haven't shipped and were " ready to ship" 12 days ago. Not out of stock items.
> 
> I don't have any idea why they aren't shipping them, whether together or separately.
> 
> ...


Did you click the order on your account to see if there is a shipments tab? I ordered a couple boxes that shipped at different times and the order always stayed at "ready of shipment" but when I clcked the order, there was tracking for the box that shipped.


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 28, 2014)

BTW, are they really all out of CPM 3? No restocks?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

they probably only did like 500 this time tbh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Thanks for e-mailing her. I was just about to do that myself.
> 
> Considering they've been saying multiple different things on the matter, it would be incredibly crappy of them to be keeping some sort of "list" of people using the VIP links to remove them and not tell them that it's an issue.
> 
> I for one, was told that it was fine to continue sharing the link, so I have been doing such. I'd really love an e-mail and a definitive answer to this stuff. How can they expect us to follow a rule that keeps changing?


Yup, 100% in agreement. If there are rules then we need to know (especially since so many people have been told otherwise). Memebox puts on these lame-o affiliate contests and then gets huffy when people give out VIP affiliate links. From where I'm sitting, the vast majority of us want to comply with the rules while hooking our readers up with the best deals possible--we just need some information about how to do that.


----------



## blinded (Oct 28, 2014)

I emailed to ask about the Greece bound boxes and got the same standard reply as everyone else. I replied to that email and asked if we will be given our proper tracking numbers because I like to know when my box is coming since I have to sign for it. Just waiting to get a reply to that one. 

I'm not concerned and I do believe it's some weird glitch and we were all given the wrong number, although I do like the idea that this one poor guy is going to get hundreds of memeboxes. I'd love to see a picture of that. I would like my proper tracking number so I can make sure I'm home when the box gets delivered. For some reason Canada Post doesn't drop my packages off at the post offices closest to me. Guess they think I need I need the exercise and like to make me walk to a farther one.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know if I have broken this rule or any other  but tbh if I have and they ban me  I just want the commission I have earned and have refunds of any boxes i am yet to receive.

TBH if it happens it happens. I don't share the link but if I have accidentally broke other rules I'll let them be judge, jury and executioner.

Sometimes it feels like they make the rules up as they go along tbh.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Jane George congratulations! What did you win from bbx uk? Xx


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

I can't wait for tonight's releases! I hope there are some good ones!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

some meaningful beauty products in their blogger email comp. put me in a better mood with the brand too

second win with their blogger comps too. last time was one of my fave lipsticks (in purple, although got orange one too lol)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Jane George I have to agree about the fish thing as well as the bug thing. I do think the fish thing was during transit (but I do think it was one of the earliest signs of transit, because it had definitely arrived in the US like that.

As for the bug thing, I think that was on Hope Girl's end. I don't think we can really blame Memebox for implanting bugs in products. (Though there is one former customer service rep that I'm sure wasn't beneath that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) 

What did you win?!

And who else is excited for tomorrow's Jeju and KMW bundle? Here's hoping they're shipped on time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 28, 2014)

I honestly think all of the recent incidents, boxes cancelled, boxes shipped to Greece etc, could have been avoided had CS was not so overwhelmed by the multiple promotions and events Memebox tries to achieve this month. If they tone it down a little so customer service can have time to know what's going on and do things properly... 

I ordered my From Jeju box on the second restock so I am really hoping it comes instead of being cancelled! It's supposed to ship out today!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> some meaningful beauty products in their blogger email comp. put me in a better mood with the brand too
> 
> second win with their blogger comps too. last time was one of my fave lipsticks (in purple, although got orange one too lol)


Congrats, my mum got the skin capsules and gave them to me, I liked them actually so I hope you enjoy. Xx 
Purple is my fav shade in lipstick too


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

my lip thing is still pending too and tbh I have removed it from my pending items list that I keep as I can't really see myself receiving it.

I wouldn't mind memebox sending dark berries or purple lippies for the autumn winter tbh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

jeju box ships on the 29th,  so tomorrow, originally i thought it shipped today but while going through order numbers i see it is the 29th, and 2 boxes next week moved back a day as well , etude being one. 

so none of the boxes tracking I've received since last friday say shipping to greece ,all uk ,so what boxes are all shipping to greece just the chocomania.?


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my lip thing is still pending too and tbh I have removed it from my pending items list that I keep as I can't really see myself receiving it.


Tbh it's not really fair


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> jeju box ships on the 29th,  so tomorrow, originally i thought it shipped today but while going through order numbers i see it is the 29th, and 2 boxes next week moved back a day as well , etude being one.
> 
> so none of the boxes tracking I've received since last friday say shipping to greece ,all uk ,so what boxes are all shipping to greece just the chocomania.?


my global and choc


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> jeju box ships on the 29th,  so tomorrow, originally i thought it shipped today but while going through order numbers i see it is the 29th, and 2 boxes next week moved back a day as well , etude being one.
> 
> so none of the boxes tracking I've received since last friday say shipping to greece ,all uk ,so what boxes are all shipping to greece just the chocomania.?





Lorna ljblog said:


> jeju box ships on the 29th,  so tomorrow, originally i thought it shipped today but while going through order numbers i see it is the 29th, and 2 boxes next week moved back a day as well , etude being one.
> 
> so none of the boxes tracking I've received since last friday say shipping to greece ,all uk ,so what boxes are all shipping to greece just the chocomania.?


I think the value set ships today? Maybe they're doing the Jeju separately to avoid overwhelming the shipping department? 

So far it seems like only the Chocomania is headed to Greece. I wonder if it's just some glitch with their tracking, or if the boxes are actually headed there. Yikes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my global and choc


oh are they coming together then ,mine is shipped separate my global but to uk, it seems bizarre how greece has popped up, remember months ago ours were tracking to america and australia. wonder how long before you get sent the correct tracking.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh are they coming together then ,mine is shipped separate my global but to uk, it seems bizarre how greece has popped up, remember months ago ours were tracking to america and australia. wonder how long before you get sent the correct tracking.


i would have assumed if packed together they would go express. i will be mightily irritated if they are bundled today and sent standard as i paid 2 x shipping.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I don't know if I have broken this rule or any other but tbh if I have and they ban me I just want the commission I have earned and have refunds of any boxes i am yet to receive.
> 
> TBH if it happens it happens. I don't share the link but if I have accidentally broke other rules I'll let them be judge, jury and executioner.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like they make the rules up as they go along tbh.


Naw, it will be fine in the end, no worries, they just need to spell out the rules clearly. We will get it sorted. I certainly shared VIP links after hearing that we were fine to do so and the disclaimer disappeared, so I'm in the same boat--but not worried.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

just tracked my global via flight number how bizarre it goes from seoul to france then in 2 hrs is going to uk, so when it spends a week nearly saying incheon maybe its in france awaiting to hit through customs ,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just tracked my global via flight number how bizarre it goes from seoul to france then in 2 hrs is going to uk, so when it spends a week nearly saying incheon maybe its in france awaiting to hit through customs ,


it is barking. I hate RM


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Naw, it will be fine in the end, no worries, they just need to spell out the rules clearly. We will get it sorted. I certainly shared VIP links after hearing that we were fine to do so and the disclaimer disappeared, so I'm in the same boat--but not worried.


Thank goodness you guys have Lauren (Envious! I miss her!) 

But it's definitely getting frustrating to constantly hear different stories from them about such basic things.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd ordered two boxes of those modelling cups (though separately). Both now sitting as being shipped but only had tracking details for one of them so not sure if they've bundled them together or not. Also, thought TonyMoly box was being shipped today but not had confirmation for that one either. Etude House saying shipment for the 6th November and had email saying Tinkerbell box will go out soon (yes, I know its all sparkly stuff but I'm like a magpie lol!)

Postman going to be busy in November - will have to collect most of them from the local depot as will be heading back to work again and don't really have an office to get it shipped directly there (plus I'm out and about a LOT when I am working either doing training or risk assessments).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh gosh. I hope my modeling cups don't all arrive on the same day.

Yikes!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Also see Tososwoong 4D pore brush has been shipped (ebay but direct from Tosowoong) so hopefully that will arrive next week...though wont get to use it till after Christmas as its a present.

Really hoping for that festive - Christmas - winter box tomorrow but fear we won't get one now and I'll just have to make do with the Body Shop advent...


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh gosh. I hope my modeling cups don't all arrive on the same day.
> 
> Yikes!


That's one they "might" bundle together...but who knows with memebox!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Naw, it will be fine in the end, no worries, they just need to spell out the rules clearly. We will get it sorted. I certainly shared VIP links after hearing that we were fine to do so and the disclaimer disappeared, so I'm in the same boat--but not worried.


thats why i decided to email yesterday with an admin to clear it up, i messaged you @fanserviced. with a copy of emails so if you can word it better to lauren i think it explains it though,but yes i think an email to vip is needed,


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Just had some Japanese candy (sort of like candy floss but with exploding candy bits in it). my God was it sour...had to brush me teeth immediately as could almost feel them starting to disintegrate lol!!!

There's an idea for a box...Korean oral hygiene...though might not taste "minty fresh" lol!!

Edit - spelling


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh gosh. I hope my modeling cups don't all arrive on the same day.
> 
> Yikes!


i have 3 boxes shipped in 3 separate parcels and on the same flight as my global 16, i just tracked the flight for a laugh , its landed in france at 1.50 pm so feel the post man will hate me the day he delivers all of the parcels.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i have 3 boxes shipped in 3 separate parcels and on the same flight as my global 16, i just tracked the flight for a laugh , its landed in france at 1.50 pm so feel the post man will hate me the day he delivers all of the parcels.


Oh god.

I have like 9 of them coming. So 9 separate, decently sized boxes.

My mailman will not be happy...And I'll have to put the gate up in the kitchen so my pooch doesn't try to escape when he starts tossing them in through the kitchen door!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

they did a smile box a while ago at $19 plus p and p. was okay but don't think it sold that well


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

I liked the smile box - it was missing a nice toothpaste (charcoal or propolis) and my lip balm had plastic in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but I would not mind another smile box


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

it was okay but wouldn't use whitening stuff.... wouldn't have minded a propolis toothpaste in it


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they did a smile box a while ago at $19 plus p and p. was okay but don't think it sold that well


Oh well, guess its a personal thing (your taste buds) so could be a bit challenging for western tastes.


----------



## Liv (Oct 28, 2014)

My Camel Cream is 10Km away from me now, so I hope I'll get it tomorrow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really would like to see them post a spoiler for Step by step skincare as it ships out in a week and a I am really excited to see what's in it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess the tracking numbers that lead to Greece are just a glitch with the actual tracking number, and that none of the boxes are actually going there. But I kind of like the idea that it's their way of helping the greek economy ^^


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

For the American ladies - what does "Processed through sort facility at ISC Los Angeles" mean? Does that mean it has passed through customs and is now on its way to me or is it still waiting to get through customs?

That's the last update for my LuckyBox #10, and it hasn't had another update in over 48 hours. I'm hoping it's already through customs and on its way to me because I want my first Memebox!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> For the American ladies - what does "Processed through sort facility at ISC Los Angeles" mean? Does that mean it has passed through customs and is now on its way to me or is it still waiting to get through customs?
> 
> That's the last update for my LuckyBox #10, and it hasn't had another update in over 48 hours. I'm hoping it's already through customs and on its way to me because I want my first Memebox!


when i order my american boxes this means gone through the local postal warehouse sorting offices , so imagine with you soon


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> For the American ladies - what does "Processed through sort facility at ISC Los Angeles" mean? Does that mean it has passed through customs and is now on its way to me or is it still waiting to get through customs?
> 
> That's the last update for my LuckyBox #10, and it hasn't had another update in over 48 hours. I'm hoping it's already through customs and on its way to me because I want my first Memebox!


I cannot speak to the LA custom center, but when it gets that message from the NY custom center, it means another 2-4 days before it updates again.   Usually, once I see that message, it means I will get it in less than 7 days.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

Fuh I was away for abit and had to catch up. Thanks for clarifying things up ladies! It seems they need to set clear regulations and inform everyone about it, *affiliates/vips/anyone*. Otherwise it will be difficult to need to explain to people.

Also the whole system seems glitchy with shipping and tracking and all. I suggest ignoring the tracking system because they either update late or are wrong anyways. I will give it time to arrive and if it goes missing, I'll just open a dispute/ ask for refund.

I did lost one box before (scentbox) and found out it was never shipped but they didn't apologize or anything and just refund my order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Was not happy with that incident but thankfully the scentboxes weren't amazeboxes anyways and I had 98595375207 other happier things experienced in my Memebox journey.

Okay, rant over.  :hehe:


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

@@biancardi and @@Lorna ljblog thank you for the clarification! I'm ready to get my hands on those skincare products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

@bluefintuna  I know how you feel!  I swear, sometimes I want to just drive down to NY (about 5 hours away) to grab my box instead of waiting for DAYS for it to slowly creep up the eastern coast, go past Boston, up to New Hampshire sorting station and then back down to Boston.


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not understanding why memebox is so weird now about the vip links. If a non-VIP can purchase regardless.. how is it the fault of another customer? The problem is with their webpage. You should have to be logged into a VIP account to finalize the purchase.. end of story. This supposed "list" of people sharing links is the biggest load of crap. Memebox can't count boxes in their warehouse yet they are able to track via the internet thousands of random individuals and connect them to accounts?? I'm just waiting until they remove status from people who haven't done anything. Not that I think they have the balls to go that far. This whole thing irritates me.

tl;dr This is NOT the customer's fault.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

@@biancardi ha! I've been checking my tracking daily and on Sunday when it updated to the ISC sort facility thing, I practically squealed "omg it's in the United States!"

Also, about the Luckybox 12-14 bundle... will those boxes go on sale individually later or will they only go on sale as that bundle? I've seen the spoilers for Luckybox 10 and it looks awesome, but I'm not rushing to buy any more boxes until I actually get my first 2 or 3 and make sure I like the products I'm getting.


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> @@biancardi ha! I've been checking my tracking daily and on Sunday when it updated to the ISC sort facility thing, I practically squealed "omg it's in the United States!"
> 
> Also, about the Luckybox 12-14 bundle... will those boxes go on sale individually later or will they only go on sale as that bundle? I've seen the spoilers for Luckybox 10 and it looks awesome, but I'm not rushing to buy any more boxes until I actually get my first 2 or 3 and make sure I like the products I'm getting.


They should go up individually.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2014)

Anybody getting the new boxes from yesterday, Garden of Eden or Hot &amp; Cool?  If the latter box was all warming products I would've been tempted, but in the middle of a Montana winter I don't want to put cold stuff on my skin if I can help it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm not understanding why memebox is so weird now about the vip links. If a non-VIP can purchase regardless.. how is it the fault of another customer? The problem is with their webpage. You should have to be logged into a VIP account to finalize the purchase.. end of story. This supposed "list" of people sharing links is the biggest load of crap. Memebox can't count boxes in their warehouse yet they are able to track via the internet thousands of random individuals and connect them to accounts?? I'm just waiting until they remove status from people who haven't done anything. Not that I think they have the balls to go that far. This whole thing irritates me.
> 
> tl;dr This is NOT the customer's fault.


I'm apparently behind on things, or was just too half asleep to register what I read.

....They are keeping A LIST?!

....Are you kidding me?!?!? 

Oh my goodness Memebox, you're really making a fool of yourself lately.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George I have to agree about the fish thing as well as the bug thing. I do think the fish thing was during transit (but I do think it was one of the earliest signs of transit, because it had definitely arrived in the US like that.
> 
> As for the bug thing, I think that was on Hope Girl's end. I don't think we can really blame Memebox for implanting bugs in products. (Though there is one former customer service rep that I'm sure wasn't beneath that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> ...


I have about 10 boxes, maybe more, still out with the RM or USPS.. take your pick. Whole list of boxes strolling around the world.

I'm back to my usual Zen self about it- They will get here when I see them at the door. And same goes for my Camel Cream and my 7 Seconds " masks" which aren't masks at all. 

I'm not going to track anything else, I'm not going to worry about it. I have a master list to work off now, and if unduly long time ( in Memeworld time)  goes by and things still aren't here, then I will write and ask what's up. 

I know now to order my boxes in Value Sets whenever possible, but I hate DHL so much that I have avoided express service. So I chose RM and I will have to wait on the 10-12 boxes out there, and God knows, November and December will be raining boxes..

*It's all reminding me of Harry Potter and Hogwart's owl mail. 54 boxes from today through the end of December. Yep, owl mail. *


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm apparently behind on things, or was just too half asleep to register what I read.
> 
> ....They are keeping A LIST?!
> 
> ...


to be honest they know vip names , or affiliate names ,they know from looking on memebox Facebook groups and instagram and bloggers who post vip codes on them, a list is of names isn't hard, i mean even on Facebook its the same people doing all the groups. surprised no not at all. i can't believe vip wasn't set with proper rules earlier.


----------



## Renata P (Oct 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm not understanding why memebox is so weird now about the vip links. If a non-VIP can purchase regardless.. how is it the fault of another customer? The problem is with their webpage. You should have to be logged into a VIP account to finalize the purchase.. end of story. This supposed "list" of people sharing links is the biggest load of crap. Memebox can't count boxes in their warehouse yet they are able to track via the internet thousands of random individuals and connect them to accounts?? I'm just waiting until they remove status from people who haven't done anything. Not that I think they have the balls to go that far. This whole thing irritates me.
> 
> tl;dr This is NOT the customer's fault.


You are totally right. Memebox should think how to organize their webpage. Being a customer I am not responsible for the incompetence of the seller. Special rules to buy cosmetics? - that's ridiculous.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Anybody getting the new boxes from yesterday, Garden of Eden or Hot &amp; Cool?  If the latter box was all warming products I would've been tempted, but in the middle of a Montana winter I don't want to put cold stuff on my skin if I can help it!


The " cool" was what cooled me on the fluctuating temperature box, too. 

I did order " Garden Of Eden",, mostly so I could have an excuse to dance around sing parts of " In-A-Godda-Da-Vida" and kill the drum solo on the Memebox. My dogs like things like that, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was a little kid when it was a hit but it made a lasting impression.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Anybody getting the new boxes from yesterday, Garden of Eden or Hot &amp; Cool?  If the latter box was all warming products I would've been tempted, but in the middle of a Montana winter I don't want to put cold stuff on my skin if I can help it!


I'm wearing my knit and socks in the middle of autumn and the last thing I need is icy shot products to 'shrink my pores'. Poor pores lol~ But I do love the sound of steamy stuff. That came out wrong, didn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

Lol I am using the cooling night mask from cooling box

I am tempted by box but not enough to buy


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> to be honest they know vip names , or affiliate names ,they know from looking on memebox Facebook groups and instagram and bloggers who post vip codes on them, a list is of names isn't hard, i mean even on Facebook its the same people doing all the groups. surprised no not at all. i can't believe vip wasn't set with proper rules earlier.


But that's the thing, they never really set any rules. And everyone keeps telling everyone different things, based on what I've read. 

Shouldn't they establish the rules before they start enforcing them?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

My modeling packs have shipped as well.  Now the long wait begins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And if we got those cute and tiny Banila Co Clean it! Zero's in any of Global 17-19 boxes, I'll just *DIE*.  This is my new favorite cleanser in the world, and of COURSE I want a tiny one to travel with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm just curious, why do you dislike DHL so much?

I'm the opposite, I have to avoid RM like the plague. I honestly don't care at all about how long boxes take to get to me either, probably because I always have something (okay, let's be honest here, things) on its way to me. 

RM just does not like me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> My Chocomania also has destination country as Greece.
> 
> I also got this yesterday "Unfortunately, *Superbox #45* and *#48* were backordered in our system so we've cancelled your order. You will see the refund in your original form of payment within 3-5 business days."
> 
> ...


It's not Chocomania, it's Superbox #45 which is Korea's Most Wanted. They sent the same automatic email to everyone who got SB #45 or #48 restocks even if you bought just one. That's another thing - they couldn't even send a personalized message, just some autopilot c***

Good news is your Chocomania is surely ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm apparently behind on things, or was just too half asleep to register what I read.
> 
> ....They are keeping A LIST?!
> 
> ...


oh...they're makin' a list

and  checkin' it twice

gonna find out

who's naughty or nice

Memebox is comin' to town..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> to be honest they know vip names , or affiliate names ,they know from looking on memebox Facebook groups and instagram and bloggers who post vip codes on them, a list is of names isn't hard, i mean even on Facebook its the same people doing all the groups. surprised no not at all. i can't believe vip wasn't set with proper rules earlier.


so, they are actually taking the time to look at this and not deal with our CS questions and issues?

I am sorry, but I think this is time consuming...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

Didn't one of the CSR's tell someone who inquired when the infamous line in the VIP email went out "not to worry" and that the person who wrote that was to be scolded and they weren't going to be looking into it further?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Didn't one of the CSR's tell someone who inquired when the infamous line in the VIP email went out "not to worry" and that the person who wrote that was to be scolded and they weren't going to be looking into it further?



that is what I remember......I think it was Lauren who told someone here that...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is what I remember......I think it was Lauren who told someone here that...


I had also sent an email asking about whether they were going to take away the entire VIP program from everyone (after reading people saying they would still be posting links on their blogs and such). I won't pretend to recall exactly what I was told, and I know multiple people posted what they were told...But I was basically told that the person who wrote that wasn't to be taken seriously and had spoken completely out of line, and that no one was planning to pursue anything in regards to the VIP program. I had also read somewhere that someone had specifically stated that if they were to do something about the VIP program it wouldn't be about punishing VIP's for sharing, but rather they would do something in their system that prevented non-VIP's from accessing new boxes/VIP pricing.

And has anyone else noticed that you can't search for new boxes now? I tried searching for the hot and cold and garden of eden on a non-VIP account, and it did not work.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Just seen that someone received their CutiepieMarzia 2 box and the Tony Moly apple thing is past its use by date! Will not be pleased as got two boxes coming (one for my mum as a present). Also got the TonynMoly box so will be checking it carefully to see if any of those products are past their use by date. Would not be a happy bunny if there were....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

try just garden or cool

since those boxes are no longer VIP boxes, I think it is just their search system.    I found them when I wasn't logged in under garden and then cool


----------



## Liv (Oct 28, 2014)

Yesterday I managed to see them by searching them by name and I did not make VIP this month. Anyway, I will be back as a VIP in three days   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just saw that they also shipped my modeling packs! Wooohoooo


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

I just hope there are some nice VIP boxes tonight


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Liv said:


> Yesterday I managed to see them by searching them by name and I did not make VIP this month. Anyway, I will be back as a VIP in three days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I just saw that they also shipped my modeling packs! Wooohoooo


I wish the lip tints had shipped too


----------



## had706 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's what I think Memebox should do about the whole VIP link thing. Just send out a very clear email to all VIPs! Something like -

Effective November 1st, links to VIP exclusive sales can be shared on your individual blogs and youtube pages only. If links are shared in public forums (i.e. Facebook groups, etc.) past this date Memebox reserves the right to revoke your VIP status.

Obviously they can set what rules they want - this is just what I would say! People will still complain but at least it's very clear whats going on.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

They never said they were removing VIP in whole only accounts and Lauren confirmed that overnight in emails . I think they upped there game they have blocked VIP searching before the boxes went live yesterday and the luckybox bundle went straight into to store not VIP either . I wish I would get a reply on the nailpolish gate email I sent maybe I should send it to Lauren . They need to understand European laws . To be fair I'm rather more anoyed about the latest restocks I didn't buy but many uk and internationals like yourselves thought they got the box now over a week later a mass refund before when this happened over the honey 1 box etc it was the odd few but this is multiple boxes and mass people and some it was there first boxes ordered on release day it not fair and not fair on the new customers either let alone long standing customers . From what I've seen the past few days some people ordered on release day and got refunded while others later on or restocked still got boxes that is not fair .


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'm just curious, why do you dislike DHL so much?
> 
> I'm the opposite, I have to avoid RM like the plague. I honestly don't care at all about how long boxes take to get to me either, probably because I always have something (okay, let's be honest here, things) on its way to me.
> 
> RM just does not like me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL,* I truly hate DH*L. First of all, around these parts, they are a freight hauling company, as in " big freight",

They tell me everytime I call about their stupid recorded message for a delivery the next day that residential service is " unusual" for them.

Maybe it's a Texas thing, IDK.

OK, so I signed a release form to have my packages left at my door. Everything was fine, until the NEXT package was ready for delivery, and I get the same automated message with a tracking number rattled off faster than most Texans can speak. I've signed the release form- they are supposed to leave me alone and leave the package.

UPS does it, Fed Ex does it, the USPS does it, so why can't DHL be in line with other carriers?

Answer, in this area of the country, at least, they're STUPID.

I live in a gated, extremely controlled private community that is the size of the nearest town. There is no crime here, or I wouldn't have signed the release form for DHL. It is a world unto itself out here, on a peninsula, accessible by our private bridge which the HOA owns. Guards at the front gate, guards at the rear gate, guards patrolling in cars because we pay for the service to keep us safe. The stupid DHL driver knows it is safe out here. He has to know. Oh, and there's also a personal factor involved over which I personally have no control- he is of a minority which does not live here, so he comments on the houses and the landscaping and so forth, like it's the Biltmore or something. Very annoying to be subjected to scrutiny because of the ethnocentric dynamics which I didn't create and don't control.

DHL is extremely hard to deal with. I hate the fact that no matter what I do, they still robocall me to tell me I have to be home the next day to sign for a package or leave a note with the tracking number on my door ( And they say the tracking number way too fast to write it down).

Now, I leave a generic note that says " DHL- you have my signature release form on file. Please leave my packages at my front door", and sign my name. It works, but mostly DHL in my area is sub- par to every other home package delivery company I've ever used.  

Fed Ex. and UPS are amazingly good and are really nice and polite too. Can't say the same for the DHL dude because he smokes and makes my Memeboxes stink when I open them. All in all, it really is my CHOICE to get things slower but to actually get them in a nice and polite way that is normal. ( USPS home delivery).

It's not like I write about the boxes in some blog, or buy them to resell or anything, so what difference does it make to me if I get mine a week later? 

I try to stay away from spoilers most of the time and am much happier with my boxes when I do- some sort of psychological effect of the surprise factor, I think. 

BTW, I posted about the* pink outer envelopes not being sealed* on my Memeboxes about 2 months ago. I noticed it quite early and commented on it. I picked a Memebox up off the front entryway and the wrapper was totally unsealed. 

It didn't look like it had ever been heat sealed either.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just seen that someone received their CutiepieMarzia 2 box and the Tony Moly apple thing is past its use by date! Will not be pleased as got two boxes coming (one for my mum as a present). Also got the TonynMoly box so will be checking it carefully to see if any of those products are past their use by date. Would not be a happy bunny if there were....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are they sure it's not the manufacturing date?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Are they sure it's not the manufacturing date?


Yes it's the manufacture date . Others have put people straight in Facebook groups as well as other forums don't panic not out of date


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Are they sure it's not the manufacturing date?


Hopefully but the lassie on YouTube said it was the use but date, I can't post the link as I'm rushing out to collect my daughter from nursery now..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Are they sure it's not the manufacturing date?


I got my CPM 2 box recently with the Beauty Splurge box and nothing was even close to expiring in CPM's box. One item, the Itsobeau cream in the Beauty Splurge box expires in January. Most people are aware of this and can choose to use it or not.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is just more hate heaped on the CPM box which is nice, overall.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

more likely it's a misunderstanding.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just seen that someone received their CutiepieMarzia 2 box and the Tony Moly apple thing is past its use by date! Will not be pleased as got two boxes coming (one for my mum as a present). Also got the TonynMoly box so will be checking it carefully to see if any of those products are past their use by date. Would not be a happy bunny if there were....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The majority of Korean companies use manufacturing dates, not expiration dates.

This sort of thing is brought up allllllll the time. Not once has anyone actually been found to have received an expired item. 

Not yet. (And not worried it will ever happen, personally.)


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Ever since using K beauty skin care products my skin is so much better the thing I really like is that my skin tone seems to have evened out a lot which never happened with western products - has everyone else seen a change in their skin?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Yeah, I don't really worry about the delivery thing because there's basically always one person here when it's delivered, and I don't care if I have to fill the form online to have it delivered the next day. I'm also really lucky in regards to DHL drivers around here, and they're great with my over anxious pooch that pulls an escape attempt every time our mailman starts tossing packages into our doorway (which he does with anything larger than those pink mailers). I would hate having to be home to sign for a package, and considering that I'm planning to moving to NYC in a year, I'm suddenly realizing that DHL is going to be a major inconvenience, especially since I doubt I'll want my packages being left without a signature. 

As for the envelope issue....The empty envelope that was supposed to contain my Cafe box had the same problem. And it did not appear to have ever been sealed, the package was in pristine condition. When I sent them an email, GENUINELY concerned about this being an issue for people, and spent two paragraphs explaining the fact that there was no sign it had ever been sealed at all...Some guy I've never spoken to before responded and said how he "couldn't believe someone would go through all that trouble!" And then my recent Head to Toe looked like it had only been sealed towards the ends, there was no sign it was sealed properly at all. 

Considering that my RM packages tend to arrive beat up and look like they've had quite the journey, it definitely worries me that they're not being more cautious with their packages. I hope this isn't something that becomes a regular issue from now on though, because my two latest packages had this issue, but before that my packages were always tightly sealed.

I hope all your RM packages arrive safely!


----------



## Liv (Oct 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I guess it's very different from one country to another. I LOVE DHL. It's the best postal service that I have ever come across. They ship fast, the tracking is very accurate and they never make a fuss. I live 5 minutes away from one of their centers so I can also collect my packages very easily.

The Swiss postal service, while good, is kind of a monopole and their service is not always the best. They check and hold back ever damn international parcel that gets sent to my house. They held back my latest to memeboxes and sent me a letter a week later after which I sent them my receipt and they immediately forwarded the box. But really they are mostly doing it to annoy me at this point. Last time I wrote in huge capital letters that my boxes never exceed 60 CHF ($60) and therefore do not apply for custom fees. Maybe next time I'll try a bomb alarm, that'll get the message across   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> more likely it's a misunderstanding.


One would hope so, but after reading the hate heaped on the box here, and on a few poster's IG, it's rather made me look at MUT Memebox talk in a whole different light.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

This has come in quite handy for me, so I'll share for all the new people:

제조 manufacture

까지 till


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

Liv said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I guess it's very different from one country to another. I LOVE DHL. It's the best postal service that I have ever come across. They ship fast, the tracking is very accurate and they never make a fuss. I live 5 minutes away from one of their centers so I can also collect my packages very easily.
> 
> The Swiss postal service, while good, is kind of a monopole and their service is not always the best. They check and hold back ever damn international parcel that gets sent to my house. They held back my latest to memeboxes and sent me a letter a week later after which I sent them my receipt and they immediately forwarded the box. But really they are mostly doing it to annoy me at this point. Last time I wrote in huge capital letters that my boxes never exceed 60 CHF ($60) and therefore do not apply for custom fees. Maybe next time I'll try a bomb alarm, that'll get the message across   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have always had really great delivery services until now. DHL here is absolutely nothing like our postal service. They mostly " drop ship" very large, very heavy packages to businesses.  Until I had to use them for Memeboxes, my experience with them had been limited to home delivery of my Precor and Nautilus gym equipment, which was very big and heavy boxes- hundreds of pounds each. 

They should stick to what they do best in the USA and contract out their residential service, because it is BAD here, as in this location. Maybe not nationally, maybe not internationally, but really slipshod in Texas as far as Customer Service goes.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I need to print that out and frame it in my bathroom...


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

Jeju box shipping date is 28/10, not the 29th, according to the webpage. Why some people said it's the 29th? Did I miss something?


----------



## had706 (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it does depend on where you live I'm very happy with my DHL people here in KS. I get a text the night before with the tracking number and I leave a signed note on the door with the tracking number and date and signature saying to leave it on the porch - I'm in a very safe neighborhood with a covered porch! Slightly a pain to leave them everytime I get a package maybe but I typed up a standard note so just write in the date, tracking and sign so literally takes me 30 seconds.

I hate RM in the US mostly as it's a pain to get to my local small town post office when it's open to pick them up. And it's sooo slow - at least 5 days longer than regular old slow mail.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 28, 2014)

had706 said:


> I think it does depend on where you live I'm very happy with my DHL people here in KS. I get a text the night before with the tracking number and I leave a signed note on the door with the tracking number and date and signature saying to leave it on the porch - I'm in a very safe neighborhood with a covered porch! Slightly a pain to leave them everytime I get a package maybe but I typed up a standard note so just write in the date, tracking and sign so literally takes me 30 seconds.
> 
> I hate RM in the US mostly as it's a pain to get to my local small town post office when it's open to pick them up. And it's sooo slow - at least 5 days longer than regular old slow mail.


My mailman leaves my RM packages. I guess that would make a HUGE difference to me too. 

I've had thousands of dollars in one item delivered by UPS Next Day Air or Fed Ex Express left with no signature. They know me, and they know it's extremely safe out here. I once had a substitute UPS driver leave a package on the next street over which is riverfront, but the two look identical to those who miss the street signs, so I located it myself.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2014)

I have no trouble with DHL, UPS, Fed/Ex, or regular/registered mail either.  Maybe it's because of where I live -- a little house in a middle-class, diverse neighborhood in a small Montana town.  Such a happy, relaxed place.  I love it here!

(By the way, DHL, feel free to deliver my Chocolate Mania box ANY TIME.  Like, right this moment would be really good.   )

Edit:  DANG!!  No sooner did I type that than DHL delivered my box!!  Pardon me while my Chocolate products and I have some special time together....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Jeju box shipping date is 28/10, not the 29th, according to the webpage. Why some people said it's the 29th? Did I miss something?


My shipment status email I got last week said 10/28 but the email I got for Tony Moly said 10/29 but my order confirmation says 10/28


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Ever since using K beauty skin care products my skin is so much better the thing I really like is that my skin tone seems to have evened out a lot which never happened with western products - has everyone else seen a change in their skin?


I definitely have! I found even just with the Elizavecca aqua mask and the moisturiser from moisture surge, my skin has evened out quite a bit and my pores have gotten smaller.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Jeju box shipping date is 28/10, not the 29th, according to the webpage. Why some people said it's the 29th? Did I miss something?


It does but under my

Account order number it says shipping 29th so who knows

Scrap that tracking email arrived


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

Has anyone's Skinfood or TheFaceShop been shipped yet?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> It does but under my
> 
> Account order number it says shipping 29th so who knows


That is strange, I just logged in and checked my Jeju order and mine still says 10/28


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Paulina PS no but I'm so excited for them to!  Hopefully by Friday!


----------



## starry101 (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This has come in quite handy for me, so I'll share for all the new people:
> 
> 제조 manufacture
> 
> 까지 till


There should be a new sticky thread with handy info like this.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh, that's good re: dates...sorry I had to run out on the conversation. Nursery closes at 6pm and they give "angry face" if people are late for pick ups!

Am I sad for adding the time I'm Seoul to my iPhone?


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Paulina PS no but I'm so excited for them to!  Hopefully by Friday!


All right, hope you'll be super happy about them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do let us know when they arrive, I'm very curious about spoilers for Skinfood.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 28, 2014)

Pff, all my modelling cup orders are sent seperately..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> One would hope so, but after reading the hate heaped on the box here, and on a few poster's IG, it's rather made me look at MUT Memebox talk in a whole different light.


@@GirlyGirlie elaborate pls?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This has come in quite handy for me, so I'll share for all the new people:
> 
> 제조 manufacture
> 
> 까지 till


I just added to the are you new to memebox thread hope you don't mind @@Kelly Silva


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I just added to the are you new to memebox thread hope you don't mind @@Kelly Silva


That's great, I know I'm not the first to share that, someone else shared it for me when I was new, and I have it saved to a note on my computer to always reference   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

What box is this the Shara Shara eyeliner that everyone keeps saying is crap??? I want to be warned in case it does suck lol

Also.. my OMG box JUST left LA customs...... -.-'


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 28, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> What box is this the Shara Shara eyeliner that everyone keeps saying is crap??? I want to be warned in case it does suck lol
> 
> Also.. my OMG box JUST left LA customs...... -.-'


Well,



Spoiler



I just got my Makeup Edition 2 box and it has a Shara Shara gel eyeliner, but not a pencil.  It's called I Wanna Cat's Gel Liner, and is in a little pot and comes with a brush.  I'm glad I got pearl dark brown and not the dark navy, which I wouldn't have worn.


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 28, 2014)

*@**@princesskelly*,what eyeliner? i got an automatic gel pencil eyeliner from Shara Shara in the global 15 and i don't like it, it smears and smudges even after it's dried and set with eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@princesskelly*,what eyeliner? i got an automatic gel pencil eyeliner from Shara Shara in the global 15 and i don't like it, it smears and smudges even after it's dried and set with eyeshadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, that's the one. blech Swatch it--you'll see what it's about.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

I heard back from Lauren and, yup, no sharing VIP links. I let her know that most people sincerely want to do the right thing and follow the rules, so a message of some sort and an FAQ answer about this would clear things up a lot since we have been getting conflicting information.

I also shared that the affiliate sales contest seems to be driving a lot of the spammy behavior on social media sites, so if they want to cut down on VIP link sharing it would make sense not to reward people for doing it. JUST SAYIN'. [And, yes, I walk around all day telling people their business, but I'm right in this case so I don't care.]


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

ohmygod I just got invited to the opening of the new Club Clio store in NYC (it's opening in November). I'm so excited that I think I'm going to jump around a bit and cry.

Now, if only we could get some Clio or Peripera stuff in our boxes. NEEED


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 28, 2014)

anybody that does submit reviews through the form not receiving their points?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> ohmygod I just got invited to the opening of the new Club Clio store in NYC (it's opening in November). I'm so excited that I think I'm going to jump around a bit and cry.
> 
> Now, if only we could get some Clio or Peripera stuff in our boxes. NEEED


Oh sounds exciting!! Well done.


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I heard back from Lauren and, yup, no sharing VIP links. I let her know that most people sincerely want to do the right thing and follow the rules, so a message of some sort and an FAQ answer about this would clear things up a lot since we have been getting conflicting information.
> 
> I also shared that the affiliate sales contest seems to be driving a lot of the spammy behavior on social media sites, so if they want to cut down on VIP link sharing it would make sense not to reward people for doing it. JUST SAYIN'. [And, yes, I walk around all day telling people their business, but I'm right in this case so I don't care.]


I think I can safely say we all appreciate you telling memebox their business in this case!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> anybody that does submit reviews through the form not receiving their points?


took a few days for me

@ the affiliates contests get on my nerves tbh. grats on the invite


----------



## bubblecakes (Oct 28, 2014)

*@**@Jane George*,that's a long time it says on the FAQ page it should take 24 hours, last time i had to contact them through CS to get my points


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@ I'm glad you did say something.

And I've seen the affiliate emails with comments about the top seller getting bonus points and whatnot. I definitely do think that just encourages bad behavior, and I think they should just choose to send bonuses AFTER the month is over, rather than trying to get people all riled up. It's strange enough that anyone can get an affiliate account, and it's definitely going to encourage the rule breakers to do anything and everything to get those bonus points.

And I've seen their Facebook account, so I've seen the hundreds of people that seem to just go around begging for free things from them. (Don't even get me started on the sampling event). Memebox seems to bring out the worst in people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 28, 2014)

Getting the points took abou 3 days for me! (Normally) Alhough once, they've been super quick! (1 day)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I heard back from Lauren and, yup, no sharing VIP links. I let her know that most people sincerely want to do the right thing and follow the rules, so a message of some sort and an FAQ answer about this would clear things up a lot since we have been getting conflicting information.
> 
> I also shared that the affiliate sales contest seems to be driving a lot of the spammy behavior on social media sites, so if they want to cut down on VIP link sharing it would make sense not to reward people for doing it. JUST SAYIN'. [And, yes, I walk around all day telling people their business, but I'm right in this case so I don't care.]


This is what she wrote me...which isn't very helpful and just generated more questions



> I apologize if the wording of that message came across as threatening or rude. We were only looking out for the exclusiveness of our VIPs. We wanted to make sure that VIPs are truly VIPs. If those links are shared with everyone, then it becomes a public link that anyone can have, regardless of whether or not they made the VIP list. We are working on trying to stop our VIPs from sharing the links that we specifically created for our best customers. I hope you can understand and that I cleared up the message a bit for you



I asked her the following:



> I still have lots of questions:
> 
> What is considered a VIP link?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

that is as long as ppl who are vips get the vip status.... spent half this month without vip status on my main account


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that is as long as ppl who are vips get the vip status.... spent half this month without vip status on my main account


that is a good point.  I will make sure to mention that - as people who should be VIP but where not didn't get the links.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

@@biancardi I agree VIP memepoints are the fastest and easiest solution. They don't really have to change up anything then. It's also very individual to each VIP account because we can't donate points lol. And hopefully the points does not expire in 2-3 days like the one we received awhile back..

@ ahhh sounds exciting!! You have all your happy cards booked it seems~ Envyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 28, 2014)

I do hope some rules will deter the spammers on Instagram and Facebook. I seen some who are constantly posting about the new boxes on IG but I barely seen any unboxing pictures on their IG... It makes me wonder if they ever bought for their boxes besides the affiliate points....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

@@biancardi that's the same email she sent me well one of . I think well hope now a few of is have calmly explained and would prefer new guidelines and FAQ set up she will do it . The poor girl needs all the cookies she can get being in charge of VIP and ALSo affiliate and teaching the new intake of CS people they just taken on again


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I do hope some rules will deter the spammers on Instagram and Facebook. I seen some who are constantly posting about the new boxes on IG but I barely seen any unboxing pictures on their IG... It makes me wonder if they ever bought for their boxes besides the affiliate points....


I always post new boxes up that interest me and I always unbox pictures as follow up with the odd review and demo . I rarely see as you say the ones actually unboxing and showing the products off apart from a few and obviously all us lot on there


----------



## Fae (Oct 28, 2014)

the items from the last free sampling events are selling at the memeshop now! The eye filler has free shipping, the rest has 6,99! ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

I just read the email from memebox saying mass spoilers .

I'm still looking for them lol

There are 2 only and we already know them are there more to follow on another email . Wonders


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I just read the email from memebox saying mass spoilers .
> 
> I'm still looking for them lol
> 
> There are 2 only and we already know them are there more to follow on another email . Wonders


I noticed that too! I was all, "Mass spoilers?!  :w00t:  " and then was all " :scared:  " when I opened the email and saw only two - and old news at that, ha ha.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love spoilers for Apple mojito, blackout, volume up, and another for lucky box 11


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone have a 20% off $200 vip code that they won't be using for October?  Please pm me if you do.  Keeping fingers crossed!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fae (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd love to see a tea tree box spoiler! ^^  (The body mist could be inside)

a apple mojito, blackout one would be nice too! ^^


----------



## flushblush (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd like to see a Blogger's Thumbs Up spoiler, if only for the reassurance that maybe it won't be entirely crappy.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

Fae said:


> I'd love to see a tea tree box spoiler! ^^ (The body mist could be inside)
> 
> a apple mojito, blackout one would be nice too! ^^


I didn't buy the tea tree box but if there aren't good boxes released tonight I will probably buy it as tea tree is perfect for my skin


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I always post new boxes up that interest me and I always unbox pictures as follow up with the odd review and demo . I rarely see as you say the ones actually unboxing and showing the products off apart from a few and obviously all us lot on there


I am not sure if I misread your reply or I am just not communicating properly. I just meant there are a few people on IG that I seen who's IG is basically all the boxes while it is still VIP and promotes links. I rarely seen any unboxing on their IG accounts. Those are the accounts that makes me wonder if they only bought the one or two boxes from the points they made from their links... Though I could have misinterpret their situation...

 I seen quite a bit of unboxing from ladies on here over at IG and follow quite a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> It does but under my
> 
> Account order number it says shipping 29th so who knows
> 
> Scrap that tracking email arrived


man...i didnt get mine yet! i hope i get it soon!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that one is coming DHL as i bought it bundled =]


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, that's the one. blech Swatch it--you'll see what it's about.


aw man.. okay i'll have to try it out er...swatch it lol


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently its the eyeliner from the global #15 box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am not sure if I misread your reply or I am just not communicating properly. I just meant there are a few people on IG that I seen who's IG is basically all the boxes while it is still VIP and promotes links. I rarely seen any unboxing on their IG accounts. Those are the accounts that makes me wonder if they only bought the one or two boxes from the points they made from their links... Though I could have misinterpret their situation...
> 
> I seen quite a bit of unboxing from ladies on here over at IG and follow quite a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep i understand ,they only post vip box pic and link and nowt else ,and don't comment on other peoples posts , they do the odd pic of a box once in a blue moon. they are like the Facebook spammers only there for the $$$


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> Does anyone have a 20% off $200 vip code that they won't be using for October?  Please pm me if you do.  Keeping fingers crossed!! Thanks in advance.


PM'ed you mine


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

ii stopped doing links on ig not still do box pics


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh and Hi everyone! Newbie here - well at least on MuT. 6 boxes already received and 25 on the way.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> LOL,* I truly hate DH*L. First of all, around these parts, they are a freight hauling company, as in " big freight",
> 
> They tell me everytime I call about their stupid recorded message for a delivery the next day that residential service is " unusual" for them.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, DHL is the most common express shipping company in ASIA. I used to work for a freight forwarding company and had to deal with them on a daily basis. I don't want to say their import/export requirements are lax, but from what I recall, they require a lot less to ship internationally than FedEx and UPS. FedEx and UPS often required multiple commercial invoices, even for items marked as samples, and required country of origin and manufacturers guarantees that everything being shipped complied with standards in both the shipping country and destination country. DHL only asked for a commercial invoice.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans I've experienced the same thing, express orders I've placed in Asia seem to always come DHL. Oddly enough, I've had the same experience with European orders, especially for anything perishable.

I've always had good experiences with them though. I can't even recall the last time I received something broken through DHL.

Fedex and UPS on the other hand.....Don't seem too concerned with how my packages are handled in transit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 28, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> For the American ladies - what does "Processed through sort facility at ISC Los Angeles" mean? Does that mean it has passed through customs and is now on its way to me or is it still waiting to get through customs?
> 
> That's the last update for my LuckyBox #10, and it hasn't had another update in over 48 hours. I'm hoping it's already through customs and on its way to me because I want my first Memebox!


@@bluefintuna Just in case no one answered you, it's not on its way to you yet.  It gets accepted by LAX post office then has to depart the LAX post office, THEN it's on its way to you.  Takes forever.  At least for me, I live in WA.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

Can anyone help me source two items that we've gotten in past boxes?

First, I really need to get a back up for the *Purebess Galactomyces Essence *from Whole Grains 1.  My skin loves it. Absorbs it really fast, and makes my skin feel so smooth and soft.  I've only found it on eBay coming out of China... Unsure.  If someone can recommend a similar product, I'd like that as well.  "If you like Purebess Essence, you'll LOVE xyz!"

Second, the *Ladykin Vanpir Cream *from OMG2.  I really want to buy one for my mom for xmas.  Yesstyle had it on sale, I was too broke to get one at the time, and now the item appears to be no longer available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seems like there was another I was going to ask you guys about... hmmm...


----------



## LadyManah (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Can anyone help me source two items that we've gotten in past boxes?
> 
> First, I really need to get a back up for the *Purebess Galactomyces Essence *from Whole Grains 1.  My skin loves it. Absorbs it really fast, and makes my skin feel so smooth and soft.  I've only found it on eBay coming out of China... Unsure.  If someone can recommend a similar product, I'd like that as well.  "If you like Purebess Essence, you'll LOVE xyz!"
> 
> ...


missha time revolution first treatment essence or IOPE bio essence, but the missha one is much cheaper


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> missha time revolution first treatment essence or IOPE bio essence, but the missha one is much cheaper


currently using the  missha time revolution first treatment essence! i am loving it!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> First, I really need to get a back up for the *Purebess Galactomyces Essence *from Whole Grains 1.  My skin loves it. Absorbs it really fast, and makes my skin feel so smooth and soft.  I've only found it on eBay coming out of China... Unsure.  If someone can recommend a similar product, I'd like that as well.  "If you like Purebess Essence, you'll LOVE xyz!"



you can purchase the purebess off ebay - there are many sellers out there and some from Korea.  I bought my backups from there.  

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&amp;_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.XPurebess+Galactomyces+Essence&amp;_nkw=Purebess+Galactomyces+Essence&amp;_sacat=0


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 28, 2014)

edited


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@bluefintuna Just in case no one answered you, it's not on its way to you yet.  It gets accepted by LAX post office then has to depart the LAX post office, THEN it's on its way to you.  Takes forever.  At least for me, I live in WA.


I did get some replies but that does give me more information! I'm hoping it doesn't take forever but I'm farther away from LA than Washington. I could use some nice skincare to de-stress this week because I have to grade midterm exams!


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

What is the purpose of the LJH tea tree body mist? I understand the face one, but what kind of other skin problems does it address on the rest of your body? .. or can you put it on your face too?

I caved and got the tea tree box.. just have a feeling I'd regret not getting it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

bacne, perhaps?

(for those who may have never heard the term: bacne = acne on your back)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@avarier A lot of Korean brands have body mists for "trouble care." So I assume it's similar to that.

I think they also have a facial mist, but I could be mistaken?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

The import situation coming into Los Angeles is apparently terrible right now and ships are circling the port for days before they can unload. It was mentioned on the Asian Beauty subreddit and I thought I'd mention it here because it seems like packages into and out of Los Angeles customs are slow anyway. It's a great time for Memebox to be using registered mail. Sigh.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sorry I know I seem to ask these noob questions daily, but in about how many hours should we expect new VIP boxes to be appearing? Xx


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm sorry I know I seem to ask these noob questions daily, but in about how many hours should we expect new VIP boxes to be appearing? Xx


We still have a ways to go....Usually it's about 9.5 hours from now.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 28, 2014)

@@avarier I bet you can. There was a Dr.Young mist in the first few O&amp;T box (can't recall which) but I gave it to my male cousin and he said it's quite efficient. I recommend (again) the Green Blithe patting mist for the body as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa not at all. It spawns in about 8-11 hours usually.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The import situation coming into Los Angeles is apparently terrible right now and ships are circling the port for days before they can unload. It was mentioned on the Asian Beauty subreddit and I thought I'd mention it here because it seems like packages into and out of Los Angeles customs are slow anyway. It's a great time for Memebox to be using registered mail. Sigh.


I saw that and I'm so glad that it looks like my box was at least already unloaded into the USPS facility!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The import situation coming into Los Angeles is apparently terrible right now and ships are circling the port for days before they can unload. It was mentioned on the Asian Beauty subreddit and I thought I'd mention it here because it seems like packages into and out of Los Angeles customs are slow anyway. It's a great time for Memebox to be using registered mail. Sigh.


ugh...so THAT might be playing a part as to why it seems extra slow....


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> We still have a ways to go....Usually it's about 9.5 hours from now.


Thank you @@cfisher and @@veritazy


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier A lot of Korean brands have body mists for "trouble care." So I assume it's similar to that.
> 
> I think they also have a facial mist, but I could be mistaken?


There is a face one AND a body one.. that's why I was kinda wondering what I would spray my body for?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> ugh...so THAT might be playing a part as to why it seems extra slow....


Yeah--here's the thread with more info. groan


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah--here's the thread with more info. groan


Thanks!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

Iope 2 is restocked and omg 1

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-47-iope-box-2#.VFAQSWN9UhA


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Iope 2 is restocked and omg 1
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/superbox-47-iope-box-2#.VFAQSWN9UhA


can you link the omg 1?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

More restocks: Cooling Care, All about Lips, All about Eyes, Office Essentials

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-13-cooling-care#.VFARgLEnNuM

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-office-essentials#.VFARwLEnNuM

http://us.memebox.com/superbox-49-all-about-lip-colors#.VFAR2bEnNuM

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-28-all-about-eyes#.VFAR3LEnNuM


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

I see OMG 1 as sold out?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, restock of OMG1, MCW1, and Earth &amp; Sea went quickly, probably only a few available.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 28, 2014)

Darn! Missed Earth &amp; Sea again!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> can you link the omg 1?


I am sorry it's sold out now.

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-special-16-omg-box#.VFATDmN9UhA


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Iope 2? I've always wanted to try the Air Cushion, but wasn't sure about the other products. It's such a high value box tho....


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 28, 2014)

Noooo not Earth and Sea. That was the one box that I said if I saw a restock I was buying it immediately.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 28, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Iope 2? I've always wanted to try the Air Cushion, but wasn't sure about the other products. It's such a high value box tho....


I received the facial oil and the lip and cheek in the jackpot box. The facial oil was too oily. I have tried other dry oils that worked well with my oily skin, but not this one. And you can find it online for like $20 and not $92 as memebox claims. The lip and cheek was too pink for me, I gave it away.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Honestly, a lot of us received the Iope products in our Jackpot boxes so everything but the cushion can be purchased from someone on here for quite low.

As for the air cushion, I've seen it selling on eBay for quite cheap. I honestly think you can recreate the box, or just purchase the things you really want, for much cheaper than the, what? $90-$100 they're charging for the box?


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

INB4 restocks are paid for then cancelled... (judging with how that went recently)


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions, I think I will pass then. I figured the Air cushion I could get for about $40, so the rest would have just been bonuses. But it doesn't sound like it would still be worth it.

Ok, off to wait for tomorrow's boxes! Not that I need any more, ugh....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

as we approach the holiday season, our shipping delays will be worse.....(just a thought after reading the delays in LA customs)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as we approach the holiday season, our shipping delays will be worse.....(just a thought after reading the delays in LA customs)


Oh, dear.

I don't even want to think about what it will be like with RM packages that are shipped out in December.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as we approach the holiday season, our shipping delays will be worse.....(just a thought after reading the delays in LA customs)


*cries...

its a good thing i got most of my december shipments in bundles via dhl then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 28, 2014)

That's why I'm thinking it's high time people get over the idea of a holiday/Christmas themed box -- it ain't happening, and the darn thing wouldn't even show up until probably February best case scenario.  #TheGrinch


----------



## Jane George (Oct 28, 2014)

They might do holiday boxes and ship mid nov.... Possible but unlikely though


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 28, 2014)

I am a bit Leary of restocks now since people on here have bought them and then had them cancelled a week or 2 later with Memebox claiming back ordered.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> That's why I'm thinking it's high time people get over the idea of a holiday/Christmas themed box -- it ain't happening, and the darn thing wouldn't even show up until probably February best case scenario. #TheGrinch


Yeah, I was thinking about it and the only way a holiday box would work without huge disappointments due to delays would be if it came with a mandatory, free express upgrade. That would be pretty amazing, tbh: a holiday box dropped out of nowhere around December 12 with boxes and shipping on standby.
But Memebox isn't doing gift cards this year (I asked and made the case for them), which I assume must be related to the logistical complications, so I'm not sure they could pull off a holiday box launch without CS disasters as boxes inevitably get delayed.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

Weren't we supposed to be all excited for something today in Memeworld?

Was it this week's sales and the "discounted shipping" on the free sampling items?

Or did I miss something? ...Were the restocks a big restock event?


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 28, 2014)

On one hand I'm disappointed I missed an apparent Earth &amp; Sea restock, on the other I'm really tired of Memebox's antics, to say the least.

If you don't want to lose money, the way to cut back isn't by refusing to give proper customer service for paying customers with supposed backorders or denying refunds or telling a select few that they're planning to cut VIP service to people who might not know any better.

Instead, why not try, I dunno, thinking things through?? Like maybe don't put an item for sale for $5 and free shipping when you know a $5 coupon exists, or don't let anyone access the VIP links, or don't say you have more stock than you really do?

Eughhhh.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Weren't we supposed to be all excited for something today in Memeworld?
> 
> Was it this week's sales and the "discounted shipping" on the free sampling items?
> 
> Or did I miss something? ...Were the restocks a big restock event?


I think that tomorrow is supposed to be a big sale event. Although "Meme event" now means "no" in my world. ahahaha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that tomorrow is supposed to be a big sale event. Although "Meme event" now means "no" in my world. ahahaha


Ohhhh, woops! You're right, it's tomorrow.

Yeah...Their announcements tends to just lead us to major disappointment. But I can't help but be curious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping tonight's releases are interesting at least.


----------



## avarier (Oct 28, 2014)

They could fix the $5 coupon fiasco by changing it to something like $5 off a purchase of $10 or more. It really doesn't affect anything since we all mostly use them on boxes. It would just prevent getting an order entirely for free.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 28, 2014)

Tony Moly finally ships tomorrow, so exciting! How long do things usually take once they ship?

I had to pick something up in Compton that came through the Long Beach Port from China and it was a mess. I ended up pay almost $400 in fees to have a broker file paperwork for me and things aren't allowed off the boats until they do it and we had to call daily to get them to file them. Finally they told us where to pick the items and the broker sent us the wrong paperwork after we waited in a long line to prove the items we were and we waited  for the warehouse people to bring us our items, almost 4 hours.

There is paperwork to get things on the boat, and other paperwork to get things off the boat to the warehouses and different paperwork to pick things up at the warehouse. I can see why everything is backed up.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> Tony Moly finally ships tomorrow, so exciting! How long do things usually take once they ship?


In NorCal, it usually takes Registered Mail anywhere from 13-19 days to get to me. So a while...


----------



## seachange (Oct 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The point is that they haven't shipped and were " ready to ship" 12 days ago. Not out of stock items.
> 
> I don't have any idea why they aren't shipping them, whether together or separately.
> 
> I just wrote them a no- nonsense email inquiring about the 2 items.


I also ordered the 7 seconds sheets with free shipping, mine hasn't been shipped either, while the modelling pack ordered a week later was shipped on the 27th.


----------



## maii (Oct 28, 2014)

Does the 17-19 global bundle count as individual boxes for vip purposes?

I feel like it should, since they all ship separately...


----------



## blinded (Oct 28, 2014)

There are now skinfood products in the memeshop. Wonder if these will be in the box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@maii No, all bundles/value sets count as one box. Can't really blame them, really. 

@@blinded What?!Where?! Memeshop, here I come!!! 

Ciracle has a bunch of stuff added, wonder if they might be in an upcoming box? They have some Jeju products...Hmmm, that would be a nice addition to the Jeju box.

I'll try not get my hopes up though.  :wub:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 28, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> I think that might just be an error in the tracking details, not an actual error with where the boxes are headed?
> 
> Otherwise NG will get a loooot of boxes!


I would think so too, but then why did someone say she got an email that her order had been backordered/cancelled and refunded? If it weren't for that email, I'd feel better about the whole situation. Anyway, I just checked, and I too am in the same boat--the one that seems to be headed to Greece!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Ok, so I just saw Flushblush's post that it is Korea's Most Wanted that appears to be cancelled. I already wrote to Meme (just replying to my tracking email) to ask them about it. Hopefully they will write back and say it is just a computer/mass email problem or something and the chocolate boxes will be safe. I will post back if they do respond with relevant info. Seems like most of us have that tracking problem.


----------



## blinded (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sort of hoping the Ciracle red spot cream will end up in the brighten and correct box, but that box doesn't ship for awhile. Might be wishful thinking.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks Weren't the canceled and refunded issues only in regards to restocks though?

@@blinded I'm hoping they put some Ciracle items into a bunch of different boxes, honestly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love it if something was in the brighten and correct box, so much of their line is for spot treatments it would be a great fit. I definitely think they're going to be showing up in at least one upcoming box though. I hope this means they're establishing a relationship with them. 

Gosh, we're getting spoiled lately with the big brands, aren't we?


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

I am OBSESSED with my Ciracle Red Spot Cream that I got from the first Oil and Troubles Box. It's seriously fantastic. I use it very frequently since I have acne-prone skin. I dot it on pretty thick on any breakouts and they're half the size and half the redness the next day. Within 2-3 days, my breakouts are almost gone. I would buy a Ciracle box in the blink of an eye if they had one. It's definitely one of the best products I've ever used from Memebox!


----------



## seachange (Oct 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm sort of hoping the Ciracle red spot cream will end up in the brighten and correct box, but that box doesn't ship for awhile. Might be wishful thinking.


I think it was in free from oil or pore care box, a while ago, furst or second. could be wrong though


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

okay, seriously, folks.  Out of how many boxes that have been shipped out have been "lost" or "cancelled"?  Not that many.  I feel horrible for those that this ACTUALLY HAPPENED to, but can we please stop with all of the negativity of things that haven't actually happened yet.  It is tiresome :/


----------



## biancardi (Oct 28, 2014)

they have CIRACLE Vitamin Source C-20, which there is a citrus box going out soon!!

@MissJexie, I will have to keep an eye out on that red spot cream - it is currently on sale, but for free shipping, I have to get to that 70.00 mark, as I believe I used my free shipping on the global shop already this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

I never realized Ciracle was in a box before. I hope all their stuff showing up in the Memeshop is a sign something (ideally, things) will be showing up in some upcoming boxes.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Heather Hicks Weren't the canceled and refunded issues only in regards to restocks though?
> 
> @@blinded I'm hoping they put some Ciracle items into a bunch of different boxes, honestly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love it if something was in the brighten and correct box, so much of their line is for spot treatments it would be a great fit. I definitely think they're going to be showing up in at least one upcoming box though. I hope this means they're establishing a relationship with them.
> 
> Gosh, we're getting spoiled lately with the big brands, aren't we?


I think it had something to do with a restock. Not sure. But anyway, I was about 10-15 pages behind. Hadn't been on all day. But I find that if I try to wait to respond to something, I will lose track of it by the time I get to the end. So yeah, issue was resolved (or we seem to think it is) and I just posted before finding that out, lol!

Still, like I said, I had already emailed Meme about the 'Greece issue.' I'll probably get the standard response, but if I do get something relevant, I will post it here. It would be nice if they'd just send out an email to everyone who bought the chocolate box as that seems to be the box that is affected by whatever happened.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

Sometimes I have this magical dream where the Memethread was separated into mini threads: general positive chatter, and issues/complaints/etc. I like reading about both but sometimes I just want to yell "Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh"  and then throw pink memebox-shaped confetti in the air to distract everyone from all the endless complaints.

I know Memebox isn't perfect, trust me. But I've been reviewing their boxes since day 1 and have had VERY minimal issues. I feel odd about the fact that people get INCREDIBLY worked up over things that aren't a big deal. 

Eh...I don't know. Moving on...

@cfisher Yea the red spot cream was in Oil and Troubles #1, it's AH-MA-ZING, and I want all the ciracle stuff. All of itttttt.

Also, someone correct me if I'm wrong as there are a lot of boxes I haven't gotten, but I think it might be the only time (or one of very few) that Ciracle has been in a memebox. I agree with you in hoping that seeing them more in the Memeshop means there's high potential to see them in more future boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@@MissJexie I checked and it looks like they had something in Pore Care 2, which was quite awhile ago, it looks like.

Here's hoping they're ready to make a comeback! The items featured in Pore Care 2 and the red spot treatment are two of their more popular items, so that's definitely a good sign. I really don't care much for getting the lowest value items and unwanteds from great brands, it's just such a tease.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

Hmm--Club Clio apparently wants to reach more people and they asked for advice. I'm thinking...a Club Clio box, right? Boxes seem to be the way to gain new fans these days. Hmm...I wonder if I can talk them into this. It's unfortunate that their products aren't in Memeboxes because the Clio liners were the highlight of the MWAVE box and I adore the Peripera liner from the Peach and Lily box. Did Peripera ever show up in a Memebox? I feel like it was in at least a Nakedbox. But the liners are the real selling point for the brand, imo. hmmmmmm


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm--Club Clio apparently wants to reach more people and they asked for advice. I'm thinking...a Club Clio box, right? Boxes seem to be the way to gain new fans these days. Hmm...I wonder if I can talk them into this. It's unfortunate that their products aren't in Memeboxes because the Clio liners were the highlight of the MWAVE box and I adore the Peripera liner from the Peach and Lily box. Did Peripera ever show up in a Memebox? I feel like it was in at least a Nakedbox. But the liners are the real selling point for the brand, imo. hmmmmmm


The Peripera orange water lip tint was in an earlier global box, I believe! I think it was global #4 It was a mini in super cute packaging. It was a bit too "orange popsicle" for my taste, but I'd love to see more from them in future Memeboxes!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh and there was also a Clio BB cream in the global 4th edition....ahh that was a pretty good box now that I think back on it. Cremor lab mineral essence was in there too! *swoon


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

@ I think the mini lip tint was the only item of theirs in Memebox. I think getting their items in Memeboxes would be great. But do you think they have the sort of fanbase to be able to get their own branded box?


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I just got the text I've been waiting for from DHL. It looks like the From Jeju and KMW2 bundle will arrive tomorrow!!!!!!

I don't want to jinx it but I have seriously high hopes for Jeju.

I think that box has huge potential to be stellar.

(everyone knock on wood after reading this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I will post if no one beats me to it.

But usually DHL gets here late in the afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh and there was also a Clio BB cream in the global 4th edition....ahh that was a pretty good box now that I think back on it. Cremor lab mineral essence was in there too! *swoon


WHOA that sounds like a great box! I may have to, um, recreate that box via shopping. hahahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I think the mini lip tint was the only item of theirs in Memebox. I think getting their items in Memeboxes would be great. But do you think they have the sort of fanbase to be able to get their own branded box?


Well, since I'm talking to Club Clio USA I'm thinking that they should do their own independent box out of their NYC HQ and sell it on their website and in their shops. It would be a good way to gain attention. BUT the prices in the retail store are murder--I wonder if they could bring the prices low enough to make it a good value. Hmm...


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> @cfisher Yea the red spot cream was in Oil and Troubles #1, it's AH-MA-ZING, and I want all the ciracle stuff. All of itttttt.
> 
> Also, someone correct me if I'm wrong as there are a lot of boxes I haven't gotten, but I think it might be the only time (or one of very few) that Ciracle has been in a memebox. I agree with you in hoping that seeing them more in the Memeshop means there's high potential to see them in more future boxes!


I got some Ciracle Pore Sheets in... pore care 2? I love them but I really want to try that red spot cream!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, since I'm talking to Club Clio USA I'm thinking that they should do their own independent box out of their NYC HQ and sell it on their website and in their shops. It would be a good way to gain attention. BUT the prices in the retail store are murder--I wonder if they could bring the prices low enough to make it a good value. Hmm...


Ohhh, Sorry! I guess I have Meme on the brain. 

Yeah, I definitely think if they could do a reasonably priced box with a much higher value it would be a great way to get people introduced to their products. I definitely think at a certain price point, people are much less hesitant to try unfamiliar brands. If it's curated well and the contents are revealed beforehand, I definitely think it could bring them some attention.

I still vote they try to get their stuff into Memeboxes as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vivian Trinh (Oct 28, 2014)

Guys I am on a mass mask sheet hunt. I'm planning to gift these to family members for the holidays anyone know a good online shop that sells a variety of sheet masks for a decent price. I don't mind shipping costs or shipping by weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 28, 2014)

impulsively.cute said:


> Guys I am on a mass mask sheet hunt. I'm planning to gift these to family members for the holidays anyone know a good online shop that sells a variety of sheet masks for a decent price. I don't mind shipping costs or shipping by weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Check out the ETC section in RoseRoseShop--their shipping prices are high, but they have lots of different sets of 10 for $2.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Well, since I'm talking to Club Clio USA I'm thinking that they should do their own independent box out of their NYC HQ and sell it on their website and in their shops. It would be a good way to gain attention. BUT the prices in the retail store are murder--I wonder if they could bring the prices low enough to make it a good value. Hmm...


Ooh, a box from them sounds good because I've only ever tried their Gelpresso and I'm in love them. Especially the ones we got in the Get K-Beauty Box! I wish they had a store where I live though blahh. So I can try all the goodies


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's not Chocomania, it's Superbox #45 which is Korea's Most Wanted. They sent the same automatic email to everyone who got SB #45 or #48 restocks even if you bought just one. That's another thing - they couldn't even send a personalized message, just some autopilot c***
> 
> Good news is your Chocomania is surely ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. Got a response confirming this:

Hi Zenobia,

Sorry for the confusion!

Just to confirm- we've cancelled and refunded your order of suberbox #48 Daily dose of beauty.

Please disregard the email with the tracking number, because #48 has been cancelled. We hope you understand, and we will do our best to make sure this doesn't happen again. We're still a start-up so we're growing and learning at the same time!

We hope you continue to shop with us.

Regards,


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 29, 2014)

Yayyyyy I forgot that my Jeju bundle shipped this week! I just signed in to check tracking, and it looks like it's in LA and just made it through customs! ("clearance processing complete"?). It's different tracking from my other box (yep, this is only my second.) but the last one got from LA to my mailbox in three days.


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 29, 2014)

Innisfree box is available


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

So from now on EVERYTHING is going to be paired with the CPM2 box, eh?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Never mind!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 29, 2014)

Memebox has sent an apology for the chocomania tracking number mess and sent a new correct one. Poor NG won't be getting any!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

Grabbed Innisfree, and just got an updated tracking number for my Chocolate Mania box   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

innisfree or skin food? Already grabbed skin food. Not sure if I should grab innisfree as well.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd like to get Innisfree, but am contemplating getting the cpm bundle just to get express shipping.... Only $10 more, maybe I can use it for a white elephant gift or my work's secret santa, lol!!!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking of grabbing Garden of Eden, as I'm drawn to natural stuffs.

I have a hard time dechipering the description though.

Do you ladies think it will be an all skincare box or a makeup mix box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

kbabe said:


> I'd like to get Innisfree, but am contemplating getting the cpm bundle just to get express shipping.... Only $10 more, maybe I can use it for a white elephant gift or my work's secret santa, lol!!!


They're selling it for $10?!?!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 29, 2014)

Oops, sorry! It's $13, not $10. Ugh, it's too late for math apparently...


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They're selling it for $10?!?!


Yes inn is free alone vs inn is free+cpm2 is just $10 more. Still not tempted... Such a crappy box but do want express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

Think I will sleep on this. I want Innisfree but not so much the cpm2 or slow shipping but is it really worth it getting both is the question.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I did it, bought the stupid bundle for fast shipping. I'm hoping I can just sell or trade the CPM2 box. Lols. Not likely. I'll pawn stuff off in stockings for Xmas for daughters maybe...


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

Aww man...I want the innisfree box but after seeing all the hits and misses (more misses unfortunately) with the brand boxes, it makes me so nervous and makes me wonder if it'll just be better if I bought everything I wanted elsewhere......but then again im scared that it'll be a great box since the boxes have been so good lately.. oh the dilemma...

What to do.. what to do..

Edited for spelling.. apparently auto correct thinks i should have written "mitten" instead of "then"


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 29, 2014)

I fear they're just going to release one box bundled with that craptastic CPM box until they're gone to sucker people like me into buying it. I'm so weak!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I fear they're just going to release one box bundled with that craptastic CPM box until they're gone to sucker people like me into buying it. I'm so weak!


That's what I'm thinking!

I really hope people start getting these new brand boxes before they sell out. I need spoilers before I can justify buying them. I wish brand boxes weren't so hit or miss (um, pretty much all misses for me personally).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 29, 2014)

Wake up to innisfree box don't mind if I do . I will suffers regular post rather than torment my soil with cpm box I never want nor need .

Also @miss jexie or anyone who finds the coracle spot cream dirt cheap hit me up . It's the best cream ever it's the only cream I use on my son since getting that little tub months back that I can cover my sons spots with at night on his back and in morning have dried out and not look like gonna erupt , seriously this is like the enprani bounce cream for spots cult product


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I fear they're just going to release one box bundled with that craptastic CPM box until they're gone to sucker people like me into buying it. I'm so weak!


just think.... the quicker they are sold the quicker we never have to see them again


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I fear they're just going to release one box bundled with that craptastic CPM box until they're gone to sucker people like me into buying it. I'm so weak!


Ugh, I ended up getting the bundle. I have a weak spot for Innisfree and I don't want snail mail. I guess I can always give CPM stuff to my friends..even though not many of them use Korean beauty stuff, or at least that's how I justified it to myself lol.


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 29, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Aww man...I want the innisfree box but after seeing all the hits and misses (more misses unfortunately) with the brand boxes, it makes me so nervous and makes me wonder if it'll just be better if I bought everything I wanted elsewhere......but then again im scared that it'll be a great box since the boxes have been so good lately.. oh the dilemma...
> 
> What to do.. what to do..
> 
> Edited for spelling.. apparently auto correct thinks i should have written "mitten" instead of "then"


In my opinion, I feel like they really can't mess up skinfood or innisfree.  They are quite "safe" boxes to buy.  This sucker, thats me, got them both kekekeke


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Mmm...,not sure whether to get the Innisfree or not. Do I really need any more skincare products at the moment or will I just order one of those iope cushions from another site instead...decisions, decisions...

And you KNOW that if they release a winter / Christmas box on Friday it will only arrive before Christmas if you buy it with CPM2 mwahhahah!!!


----------



## Mmnoob (Oct 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Mmm...,not sure whether to get the Innisfree or not. Do I really need any more skincare products at the moment or will I just order one of those iope cushions from another site instead...decisions, decisions...
> 
> And you KNOW that if they release a winter / Christmas box on Friday it will only arrive before Christmas if you buy it with CPM2 mwahhahah!!!


Of course none of use need anymore skincare, we just straight up want it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just think.... the quicker they are sold the quicker we never have to see them again


But she is in twitter and all her other channels saying she is back for a 4 th box I thought memebox only contracted her to 3 . That means the quicker they sell the quicker we get a Xmas cpm box release .


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi morning ladies! I was buying the Innisfree *from bed.*

Pairing it up with CPM is such a smart decision lol..if only I have more money to spare... $13 is 2 days' meal for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But Innisfree, I wonder if any of that unsold $30 set will be added into it. All I want is my jeju pore pack restocked. I hope to see some soy bean, green tea serum and if it's the makeup-- The Lip Tint Mousse and bb cushions PLEASE (both my HG)  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> But she is in twitter and all her other channels saying she is back for a 4 th box I thought memebox only contracted her to 3 . That means the quicker they sell the quicker we get a Xmas cpm box release .


yep but that is inevitable anyhow.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Thing is, already done the CPM2 with the garden of Eden box so there's no way in hell I'm having a 3rd one just for the shipping upgrade....nooooo!!! (And I really want to try the iope cushion...)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 29, 2014)

Had to get Innisfree!! One of the best brand out t :wub:  here in my opinion


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 29, 2014)

I got innisfree I didn't buy CPM2 bundle . I'll save these 13 dollars for a box I do want.

For those of you who know my "bug in a lip tint" case, Memebox gave me 4 points for that. Not like I can get another tint for that but at least there was some kind of reaction, so there is slight improvement in handling complaints.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

This box description cracked me up, given the @@cfisher caviar box mess: "fertile healthy soil… Thinking you’re in paradise? Nope, you’ve just opened your Innisfree Box."

Gotta be real: if there's dirt in my Innisfree box, no matter how fertile or healthy, I won't exactly be thrilled.


----------



## Tra0522 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not familiar with Innisfree. Do they carry good products?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Wake up to innisfree box don't mind if I do . I will suffers regular post rather than torment my soil with cpm box I never want nor need .
> 
> Also @miss jexie or anyone who finds the coracle spot cream dirt cheap hit me up . It's the best cream ever it's the only cream I use on my son since getting that little tub months back that I can cover my sons spots with at night on his back and in morning have dried out and not look like gonna erupt , seriously this is like the enprani bounce cream for spots cult product


Well, this may not be dirt cheap, but memeshop is selling it for 17.00 right now.  And if you have your global free shipping coupon, you just need to add on 13.00 more...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

sooo.....WTF and Wine &amp; Cheese ship out on the 13th.  As does Innisfree.  Do you think Memebox will be smart enough to bundle them all together?    They used to do this......I guess they've gotten too big now to do those personal touches, which is fine - I can wait for my Innisfree ...but a girl can hope, yeah?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

Tra0522 said:


> I'm not familiar with Innisfree. Do they carry good products?


yes, I love their line for oily skin, which is the jeju volcanic line.  I own several of those.  They also have a green tea line, soybean, olive, honey, etc....  Their sheet masks are great too!

here is a link to their store http://www.innisfreeworld.com/product/productList.do


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok...I caved and got the Innisfree box but that's it for this week for memebox (chrimbo box or not on Friday). Just checked and the Garden of Eden / CPM2 combo doesn't ship till the 18th December so probably won't arrive before Christmas (so there goes the idea of giving it to my mum as a Christmas present unless I give her mine which should arrive this week).

Yesstyle has the Iope cushions with 20% off and if you're a new customer a further reduction (and free shipping over £20 to the UK) so might get that before the end of the month.

Can anyone recommend a good dark eye circle product? I get them every month (yep, thanks Mother Nature!) and end up looking like a panda so any suggestions would be appreciated - thanks! (Can't drive with a paper bag over head if someone suggests that lol!!)


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok...I caved and got the Innisfree box but that's it for this week for memebox (chrimbo box or not on Friday). Just checked and the Garden of Eden / CPM2 combo doesn't ship till the 18th December so probably won't arrive before Christmas (so there goes the idea of giving it to my mum as a Christmas present unless I give her mine which should arrive this week).
> 
> Yesstyle has the Iope cushions with 20% off and if you're a new customer a further reduction (and free shipping over £20 to the UK) so might get that before the end of the month.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good dark eye circle product? I get them every month (yep, thanks Mother Nature!) and end up looking like a panda so any suggestions would be appreciated - thanks! (Can't drive with a paper bag over head if someone suggests that lol!!)


It sounds like an internal thing rather than external, eat iron enriched foods, like liver spinach and maybe take a supplement during that week


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Can anyone recommend a good dark eye circle product? I get them every month (yep, thanks Mother Nature!) and end up looking like a panda so any suggestions would be appreciated - thanks! (Can't drive with a paper bag over head if someone suggests that lol!!)


From what I know, there is no product that will work as well as a good night's sleep!

911 box has a product for the eyes for dark circles and wrinkles. Maybe you can buy this box, try the product and get the other stuff in the box as extras!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just received my luckybox 10! and at the same time a card asking me to pay customs for my memeshop order... Does memebox put the total you paid at the front of the box? Is there a receipt included in the box? I paid $31 for the box but the VAT they charge me is insane!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

Well Memebox has forced me to buy that blasted CPM2 box as I want Innisfree by express, it made more sense to get the bundle. Now just to check my Christmas list and see who I can give the CPM2 to.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm--Club Clio apparently wants to reach more people and they asked for advice. I'm thinking...a Club Clio box, right? Boxes seem to be the way to gain new fans these days. Hmm...I wonder if I can talk them into this. It's unfortunate that their products aren't in Memeboxes because the Clio liners were the highlight of the MWAVE box and I adore the Peripera liner from the Peach and Lily box. Did Peripera ever show up in a Memebox? I feel like it was in at least a Nakedbox. But the liners are the real selling point for the brand, imo. hmmmmmm


I Love their sheet masks, I have about 15 of them on hand. They are very nice and fit well.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well Memebox has forced me to buy that blasted CPM2 box as I want Innisfree by express, it made more sense to get the bundle. Now just to check my Christmas list and see who I can give the CPM2 to.


I REFUSE to purchase the CPM2 box.  I can wait for my innisfree box, but am hoping they will bundle it with the other shipment that day - the WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese boxes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I REFUSE to purchase the CPM2 box.  I can wait for my innisfree box, but am hoping they will bundle it with the other shipment that day - the WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese boxes.


I got wine and cheese too, but it doesn't seem that they are bundling orders lately. I know I can gift the CPM2 so I took the chance, LOL


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 29, 2014)

So the innisfree box didn't interest me


----------



## bubu (Oct 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I REFUSE to purchase the CPM2 box.  I can wait for my innisfree box, but am hoping they will bundle it with the other shipment that day - the WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese boxes.


Hmm... I have only received one tracking number for KMW 2 and Holika Holika which both shipped October 28. There is hope!

I have been given RM tracking numbers in the past that ended up being DHL deliveries. The kind of surprises I like.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm a total noob to Korean beauty, but it seems like everyone has been really excited about the Skinfood and Innisfree boxes? I know nothing about Skinfood and all I know about Innisfree is that their wine peeling gel is in the Wine and Cheese box I ordered and I'm excited to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got wine and cheese too, but it doesn't seem that they are bundling orders lately. I know I can gift the CPM2 so I took the chance, LOL


I have the value bundle with wine &amp; cheese, not the singleton.  Yeah,you are right, they aren't bundling orders lately, but I can hope!!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> So the innisfree box didn't interest me one more release before I decide what to buy for this month......
> 
> *On a happier note my free lip gloss was shipped today has anyone else's?*



yes, I got mine as well - which is nice. I also got my other lip glosses shipped out as well (they weren't free, but they were on sale with free shipping)

ALL IN SEPARATE BOXES.  OMG.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the value bundle with wine &amp; cheese, not the singleton.  Yeah,you are right, they aren't bundling orders lately, but I can hope!!


I hope so too. It would be nice of them since you are already getting an express that day, seems like they could stick the Innisfree in there too.

I have 3 boxes that had 10/28 as ship date (purchased separately) and recieved tracking for only the Jeju box. I will cross my fingers and hope they bundle the other 2 and ship them express! One can only hope.


----------



## Liv (Oct 29, 2014)

My Camel Cream arrived and is already on my face to attempt to save this incredible dryness that has been going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 29, 2014)

I just saw that they restocked both Tonymoly and Holika Holika and I just bought both Skinfood and Innisfree. I'm thinking of now cancelling one of my purchased boxes and swapping it for one of the other two. I have limited experience with Tonymoly/Holika Holika and no experience with Skinfood/Innisfree. Orrrr I could go completely off base and cancel my Tea Tree Cosmetics + F/W Makeup bundle and just go with branded boxes (even though they seem to be the least popular).

I need some advice!!!


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 29, 2014)

I wouldnt swap the Innisfree and Skinfood for TM or Holika. The unboxings were less than impressive


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

If I had a lot of money to throw around I would have snagged the Skinfood and Innisfree boxes, but the mix between rationing my cash right now, and the fact that I am still very weary of branded boxes, I haven't made any purchases. I'm hoping at least one of them will still be in stock by the time they ship so I can see what's cookin. The only branded box I got was holika holika, and that's because I wanted the cleansing oil pretty fiercely, lol.

If this new wave of branded boxes are worth it, then I might consider picking one up in the future. The good news is, when most of the previous brand boxes were released, none of that brands products were in the Memeshop at the same time. With these boxes, it's much different as the shop has been overflowing with great brands lately.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I just saw that they restocked both Tonymoly and Holika Holika and I just bought both Skinfood and Innisfree. I'm thinking of now cancelling one of my purchased boxes and swapping it for one of the other two. I have limited experience with Tonymoly/Holika Holika and no experience with Skinfood/Innisfree.
> 
> I need some advice!!!


I'm getting all 4 of those, so I am no help, LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I just saw that they restocked both Tonymoly and Holika Holika and I just bought both Skinfood and Innisfree. I'm thinking of now cancelling one of my purchased boxes and swapping it for one of the other two. I have limited experience with Tonymoly/Holika Holika and no experience with Skinfood/Innisfree.
> 
> I need some advice!!!


If you want cute packaging, a mix of makeup and skincare, but less of an overall value, go with TonyMoly/Holika Holika. They were unboxed by Memebox and then taken down since so many peopel canceled after seeing what was inside. I had ordered the Holika Holika box, and I still have it coming to me because I liked what was in the box and I like the brand. So I think it all depends on what you're looking for.

Innisfree and Skinfood are extremely popular brands that are known for their skincare. So if you want quality skincare products, these boxes are what you're going to want to go for. I would just go on a site that sells k-beauty and look at the different product lines and see which brands interest you more.

People are quick to write off the TonyMoly/Holika boxes, but personally I think they're great introductions to the brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The decision is totally up to you and what you need/want etc


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

@@MissJexie very good advice! I'm glad I didn't go with the masses and cancel TM/Holika. I am glad I am getting them!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Had to nip out for a bit...yeah, I've had severe anaemia (the reason I'm off sick at the moment) so have been taking iron supplements which are helping but guess I'm still a bit conscious of panda eyes so was looking for something to cover them when they do strike. Will have a look at the 911 box as hadnt considered that one...though may have to wait till pay day (and likely to be sold out by then unfortunately!).


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@MissJexie very good advice! I'm glad I didn't go with the masses and cancel TM/Holika. I am glad I am getting them!


Me too, I'm actually quite excited for my Holika box to come, although it's registered mail so I'll have to wait an eternityyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

Tony Moly, Holika Holika and From Jeju all should have shipped yesterday. I have only recieved tracking on From Jeju. I wonder what the hold up is on the other 2.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Tony Moly, Holika Holika and From Jeju all should have shipped yesterday. I have only recieved tracking on From Jeju. I wonder what the hold up is on the other 2.


Same with me! I was wondering if maybe the shipping was delayed, or the shipping confirmation e-mails may be a little late...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 29, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> If you want cute packaging, a mix of makeup and skincare, but less of an overall value, go with TonyMoly/Holika Holika. They were unboxed by Memebox and then taken down since so many peopel canceled after seeing what was inside. I had ordered the Holika Holika box, and I still have it coming to me because I liked what was in the box and I like the brand. So I think it all depends on what you're looking for.


Thanks for the info!! I didn't even realize there were full unboxings of both of those. I'm still intrigued by the TonyMoly, box, but there are only about 2 items I know I would really use in there. I'm better off buying them individually.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

I kept my TM/HH bundle even after seeing the Unboxing. Not the greatest value but I liked the products enough to keep it. Of course I have now completely forgotten whats in them!! I'm getting from Jeju/koreas most wanted 2 bundle today and I thought the TM/HH bundle would come with it but seems not. Weird as they were supposed to ship the same day.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

You know those emails they send out a couple weeks before the box ships that they want you to double check your address info? I never got one for Holika Holika, but I did for Tony Moly and it says the ship date is 10/29 not 10/28 like the website says, so maybe they are shipping today?


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> So the innisfree box didn't interest me one more release before I decide what to buy for this month......
> 
> On a happier note my free lip gloss was shipped today has anyone else's?


Mine did too. I'm shocked honestly.

@@biancardi All my memeshop orders are coming separately too, even those made the same day on the same account. 7 second masks, two sets of modelling packs, free lip gloss and the lip gloss that ended up costing $3. I'm really hoping it all doesn't show up on the same day. My mailman is used to me getting a ridiculous amount of mail, but this will get me a side eye for sure.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You know those emails they send out a couple weeks before the box ships that they want you to double check your address info? I never got one for Holika Holika, but I did for Tony Moly and it says the ship date is 10/29 not 10/28 like the website says, so maybe they are shipping today?


Yeah I never read those emails anymore as I get waayy too many boxes  I'm sure it will ship soon!!


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone know if they've restocked the Chocolate mania box yet? since it shipped.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

I caved and got the Innisfree box..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  My poor wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

My DHL tracked has been updated and the Jeju KMW2 bundle is rescheduled to arrive tomorrow...NOT today.

(sad face)

Apparently it arrived in NY too late this morning to make the rounds today. Usually DHL is great and there are never any delays like this. Now, I can only imagine what it will be like around the holidays!

Is anyone else expecting the bundle today?

I would love love love love love to see spoilers!


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My DHL tracked has been updated and the Jeju KMW2 bundle is rescheduled to arrive tomorrow...NOT today.
> 
> (sad face)
> 
> ...


Mine will be here today. I'll post spoilers when I get it if no one else has but someone always beats me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Darn! If yours is stuck in NY, then I definitely won't be receiving mine today (Massachusetts).


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LisaLeah Darn! If yours is stuck in NY, then I definitely won't be receiving mine today (Massachusetts).


Maybe yours will be on time.

Mine goes from the Cinn hub to NY for local delivery.

Yours may go to a different dept in NY since you are not local and it still has to travel out of state.

If you check the DHL USA tracking page (not the link that comes in the Meme email) it will tell you when your packaged is scheduled for delivery.

Hope you get yours today!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 29, 2014)

Girls, you gotta help me... About the donkey mist. It smells like a perfume but i just cant remember which one and it's killing me! Anyone?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@MissJexie very good advice! I'm glad I didn't go with the masses and cancel TM/Holika. I am glad I am getting them!


well....it wasn't that "masses" didn't make an informed decision. We saw the unboxings and were not that impressed with the value or we already had a lot of the items.  If I was brand new to Korean skincare/makeup, these boxes would have been of interest to me, but because I owned several of those items already and the rest was not impressive to me, that is why I cancelled them.    It wasn't like we were lemmings or something.

I actually do not mind getting dups of skinfood, innisfree - so that is why I am getting them, even though I have several of their items.  I don't really have anything by the face shop - or if I do, it might be one item...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 29, 2014)

Thumbs Up bloggers picks is in stock but does not show up on any of the tabs. I was checking for a spoiler and didn't see the box, had to search to find it (no spoiler yet though).


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know if they've restocked the Chocolate mania box yet? since it shipped.


no, I haven't seen it be restocked


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 29, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Thumbs Up bloggers picks is in stock but does not show up on any of the tabs. I was checking for a spoiler and didn't see the box, had to search to find it (no spoiler yet though).


Right, just remember everyone that maybe in fact it's not in stock and they won't honour your order...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Oh wow, I think I'm just confusing DHL with RM. I do think it goes from Cincinnati to Boston.

Sorry to hear yours isn't arriving today though! 

I'm digging through my accounts now to find my order information so I can check, hah. ..This could be awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 29, 2014)

Sleeping made me change my mind on the bundle - sooo didn't need or want it really. I'll wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note: got another $5 code from the email confirmation, but noticed that it's off a $30 purchase instead of $40.  Yay! I hope this is a regular thing now, much more enticing.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I just looked up my order and...According to DHL, my Jeju and KMW2 was JUST delivered to me (and signed for) 3 minutes ago. .....No one else is here, no knock on my door, no ringing of the bell, no pooch barking at the delivery man.

....Wish me luck, Ladies.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> My DHL tracked has been updated and the Jeju KMW2 bundle is rescheduled to arrive tomorrow...NOT today.
> 
> (sad face)
> 
> ...


I am! but I wont receive until later tonight after work and usually people beat me to posting spoilers by then.. lol


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just looked up my order and...According to DHL, my Jeju and KMW2 was JUST delivered to me (and signed for) 3 minutes ago. .....No one else is here, no knock on my door, no ringing of the bell, no pooch barking at the delivery man.
> 
> ....Wish me luck, Ladies.


oh man...good luck!!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

so i bought 2 camel milk creams on two separate accounts and they both shipped the same time and one of them just got processed through LA customs and the other says "origin is preparing shipment" still  but on the EMS website, it says its on its way to USA as of Oct. 21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wonder whats going on...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyone else having this problem too?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

@@cfisher good luck!!

I really want to buy the Innisfree box, it would be my introduction to the brand, but I'm trying to be better about purchasing.  Two bundles last week was like... a lot for me.  So I will sit on my hands. 

NGL, if it was bundled with CPM3 I might've gone for it.  It is kind of hilarious to see the CPM2 box bundled with everything lol.

When is the Samantha Sch(noideawhatherlastnameis) box being released/unboxed?


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 29, 2014)

Has Memebox Global #16 been "spoiled" yet? I'm so far behind due to vacation.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Has Memebox Global #16 been "spoiled" yet? I'm so far behind due to vacation.


it has on instagram =]


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

ugh I forgot my $5 off when I bought the bundle last night since I was so tired. Didn't realized it until this morning when I checked my email and got a new $5 off. I do hope Innisfree will be wonderful since I'm totally over my buying limit this month. Anywhoo wasn't Samantha um..(I can't remember her last name) box suppose to be unboxing/released since the boxes ship out tomorrow?


----------



## yunii (Oct 29, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Sleeping made me change my mind on the bundle - sooo didn't need or want it really. I'll wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On another note: got another $5 code from the email confirmation, but noticed that it's off a $30 purchase instead of $40.  Yay! I hope this is a regular thing now, much more enticing.


I only have the $40 one &gt;&lt; is the $30 one a new one?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

@@cfisher Good luck, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mimimaro It will be! Ahh another hectic week this~ I hope her box will be great too. Don't want another CPM2-drama. 

And guys, do you think they will simply use the Innisfree memeshop set ($30) and make it a box? I had a feeling they would since that one is taken down already?

Here is to hoping it is actually added/edited with more stuff.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



It was the 
1. Jeju Pore clay mask 100ml 
2. 1 hand cream
3. 50ml canola honey serum
4. Facial sheet mask

I don't mind the honey serum and jeju pore pack but...


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@cfisher Good luck, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Mimimaro It will be! Ahh another hectic week this~ I hope her box will be great too. Don't want another CPM2-drama.
> 
> ...


I dont mind them using that... but i actually hope that they will add more items in it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

That is so strange, they just left the package on my doorstep. I even checked and it says it was signed for (but they also said the same thing on that fishy box that I didn't sign for).

Has anyone had DHL do this before? I really didn't think they'd release boxes without a signature.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

yunii said:


> I only have the $40 one &gt;&lt; is the $30 one a new one?


Yup it's the new one good until Nov 7.

@@veritazy ah I didn't think about that, now I kind of don't want the box lol since I didn't buy the set because I didn't want the hand cream and I already have 2 pots of Jeju clay mask. Now I'm wondering if I should cancel...


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That is so strange, they just left the package on my doorstep. I even checked and it says it was signed for (but they also said the same thing on that fishy box that I didn't sign for).
> 
> Has anyone had DHL do this before? I really didn't think they'd release boxes without a signature.


SPOILERS....PLEASE! I BEG OF YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That is so strange, they just left the package on my doorstep. I even checked and it says it was signed for (but they also said the same thing on that fishy box that I didn't sign for).
> 
> Has anyone had DHL do this before? I really didn't think they'd release boxes without a signature.


All of my DHL package so far requires signatures. Maybe he/she was afraid it would be another fishy smelling package? lol but the bright side is this time is not fishy right?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

No one has done them already? 

Okay, I'll type them out...

From Jeju



Spoiler



1. Skindeco Volcanic Pore Clay Sparkling Heating Mask 100ml ($33)

2. The Yeon Jeju Hallabong Ade Energy Peeling Toner 200ml ($19)

3. Skincure SanDaWha Natural Mild Cleansing Oil 30ml ($10)

4. Secret Nature From Jeju Serum 50ml ($33)

5. Etude House Green Tea Blending Sleeping Cream Spoon (One Use, $2)

6. Etude House Soothing &amp; Clean Green Tea Sheet Mask ($1)

7. The Yeon Jeju Canola Honey Silky Hand Cream 50ml ($5)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Korea's Most Wanted #2



Spoiler



1. elRoel Tone Up Starter SPF50 50ml ($43)

2. Hiello Blooming Multi Firming Cream 50ml $50

3. The Tang Tang Kissy Skin Therapy Peeling Wash 100ml ($23)

4. Kskin Emu Leg R-Free Massage Cream 100g ($46)

5. Ladykin One Touch Bling Glow Lipstick ($11)

6. The Face Shop Calendula Eden Essential Moisture Essence 35ml ($9)


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for typing these @@cfisher I saw pics on Facebook and been trying to blow them up to see whats in there. I'm excited for these boxes!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 29, 2014)

You guys also wondering what this amazing sale is going to be today??


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No one has done them already?
> 
> Okay, I'll type them out...
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

whats your take on both of the boxes??? I was hoping for



Spoiler



innisfree volcanic jeju line


thats... obviously not in there but I think will be in the



Spoiler



Innisfree box


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Mimimaro No fishy smell, it arrived perfectly like it usually does!

Also, I peeked out and just saw the DHL truck nearby, and it looks like it's the ONE DHL driver in our area that just so happens to hate dogs. I think he signed for it just to avoid my pooch running up to greet him. He even left it on the doorstep instead of behind the screen door, which none of the drivers ever do.

Thankfully, he rarely ever seems to deliver my packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 29, 2014)

had706 said:


> Thanks for typing these @@cfisher I saw pics on Facebook and been trying to blow them up to see whats in there. I'm excited for these boxes!


Where are those pictures exactly, please?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel I am REALLY curious to see what today's thing is all about, especially since their sales for the week seem to already be set up. I'm really hoping for restocks, even though I know the chances are slim haha.

@princesskelly 



Spoiler



I was really disappointed to see that The Face Shop put in some obscure item, and Etude House just did a sleeping spoon and mask. I love those sleeping spoons and masks but they're 50 cent and $1 items. I really wanted some big brands to have great items in the Jeju box.

And Korea's Most Wanted...Seriously? What a huge let down, especially after the last one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping for one AMAZING item.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel I am REALLY curious to see what today's thing is all about, especially since their sales for the week seem to already be set up. I'm really hoping for restocks, even though I know the chances are slim haha.
> 
> @princesskelly
> 
> ...


i totally agree!!!

i was thinking that the jeju box was something they couldn't really mess up since there are SO many jeju items they could have EASILY chosen from..  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the KMW, i had such high hopes for... the sequel boxes are such hit or misses... its such a bummer..

ahhh man.. that was a gamble.. lol

you win some, you lose some i guess


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Korea's Most Wanted #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this first item? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Where are those pictures exactly, please?


Someone posted them on the Memebox Addicts FB page


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Paulina PS 



Spoiler



Some sort of primer with sun protection?

elRotel Tone Up Start SPF50++PA+++ Green 50ml

elRoel Tone Up Sun Gel re-launched as the Tone Up Start, still boosting its high UV protection level while newly equipped with tone balancing and skin smoothening features, it'll work to fill in fine lines and wrinkles and brighten up the overall complexion, perfectly prepping the skin for a well moisturized, long lasting makeup adherence.

How to use

Apply directoy to face at the first stage of base makeup application.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@princesskelly



Spoiler



I realize KMW had some filler items like the Shara Shara lip product...But the Blithe Patting Water really made that box. And I really wanted the lemon blueberry mask as well. And I loved getting several sheets of those gel patches, I do love those things and they are expensive.

But this KMW does not have a single item I'm really excited about, to be honest.

I feel similarly about the Jeju box. I just wanted a couple of items that really wowed me, or things I would actually seek out to purchase myself.

I do think they could have been curated much better. With boxes like these, I tend to feel like swapping out a couple of items can really make a world of difference.

But I'm sure others will be happy.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Paulina PS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm disappointed with this box and I really feel like crying that I'm not getting my KMW 1 restock  :scared:


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@princesskelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed...

i think i should start a swap/trade/sell list.... LOL


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Paulina PS Was there one specific item you really wanted from the KMW? 

@@princesskelly I hate to say it, but almost everything will be added to my sell/swap list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

I need to start a swap list as well, but it seems that everyone is so bogged down with products they aren't looking to trade anymore.  Plus, I only have items that no one seems to want...


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Paulina PS Was there one specific item you really wanted from the KMW?
> 
> @@princesskelly I hate to say it, but almost everything will be added to my sell/swap list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wanted at least three - Makeup Helper Pact, Blithe Patting Water and that sleeping pack.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I need to start a swap list as well, but it seems that everyone is so bogged down with products they aren't looking to trade anymore.  Plus, I only have items that no one seems to want...


I know that a lot of try to sell when possible because so many of us are drowning in stuff.

But even those of us that prefer to sell will usually swap for things we missed out on and really want.

But yeah, there's definitely a lot of items that are hard/impossible to get rid of. But if some of us can trade/sell that creepy doll thing, then anything is possible!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Paulina PS Was there one specific item you really wanted from the KMW?
> 
> @@princesskelly I hate to say it, but almost everything will be added to my sell/swap list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


aw man!

That is such a bummer when that happens...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> No one has done them already?
> 
> Okay, I'll type them out...
> 
> ...


Thank you! I`m happy with the Jeju Box :wub:   Now i`m a happy hippo and can go on preparing my exam :blush:


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I wanted at least three - Makeup Helper Pact, Blithe Patting Water and that sleeping pack.


me too! the exact same items!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know that a lot of try to sell when possible because so many of us are drowning in stuff.
> 
> But even those of us that prefer to sell will usually swap for things we missed out on and really want.
> 
> But yeah, there's definitely a lot of items that are hard/impossible to get rid of. But if some of us can trade/sell that creepy doll thing, then anything is possible!


hahaha!! maybe include it as a 'free gift' haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> hahaha!! maybe include it as a 'free gift' haha


I do that allllllll the time. It's usually the lower value items that are hard to get rid of, for me at least. 

It works out well...Especially when I manage to finish off a massive stash of samples. Not even two months ago I had four Memeboxes full of samples, now I have less than a Glossybox full!  :lol:

@tiedyelifestyle



Spoiler



In all seriousness though, a lot of the items I'm convinced I'll never be able to get rid of, people end up really wanting. It's worth it to make a list, you'd be surprised what people are interested in. And a lot of times I'll trade several low value items I don't want for an item I really want/can use. The MySubscriptionAddiction Swap site is also great for getting rid of low value items. I try to sell my high value items to help cover a wee bit of my Memeexpenses, but I always put up my low value items from Memeboxes and other subscription boxes on there and constantly have people that are interested/willing to trade a high value item or household items I really could use for some low value and deluxe sample type items. It really is worth it.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Mimimaro It's just a theory tho.

@@princesskelly Yeah the Jeju wasn't as flavorful as I imagined, but it is still adhering to the theme at least.



Spoiler



I've guessed a volcanic item, hallabong and definitely some hard-sell Secret nature item from the memeshop. I guess sometimes shop items can tell you alot.



@@cfisher somewhat I feel relieved there wasn't any restocks for the jeju/KMW2. Those are nice boxes, but not as good as the hoped/the first KMW.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I need to start a swap list as well, but it seems that everyone is so bogged down with products they aren't looking to trade anymore. Plus, I only have items that no one seems to want...


Sometimes you have to wait a bit to sell/swap as new memefans come on board everyday and they want some of the stuff from older boxes. I've eventually sold almost everything I don't want. And yes even sold creepy dolly to someone that was quite excited to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I do that allllllll the time. It's usually the lower value items that are hard to get rid of, for me at least.
> 
> It works out well...Especially when I manage to finish off a massive stash of samples. Not even two months ago I had four Memeboxes full of samples, now I have less than a Glossybox full!  :lol:


wow...i should trade/buy from you!!! I'll take your samples! esp your acne ones   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Mimimaro It's just a theory tho.
> 
> @@princesskelly Yeah the Jeju wasn't as flavorful as I imagined, but it is still adhering to the theme at least.
> 
> ...


i think i should listen to your predictions! LOL what are they for the Innisfree/skinfood box?! hahaha


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

had706 said:


> Sometimes you have to wait a bit to sell/swap as new memefans come on board everyday and they want some of the stuff from older boxes. I've eventually sold almost everything I don't want. And yes even sold creepy dolly to someone that was quite excited to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ok...i think i am going to start a list.... i have to go home and go through my stash.... im kind of dreading that... lol


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

I haven't seen any discussion about this either on here or by doing a google search, but what is this about? It was at the top of the VIP email that announced the Innisfree box.

You Always Win with Memebox! View this email in your browser


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> wow...i should trade/buy from you!!! I'll take your samples! esp your acne ones   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  haha


Haha, I have all those eye masks too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to update my list with each box before I put anything away, keeping the must haves separated from the unwanteds and the willing to part withs, is the only way for me to stay sane.

Needless to say, there's lots of boxes lying around my house filled with cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

You girls should all be in Europe. And make trades/swaps in Europe. Memeshop should have a warehouse in Europe. Everyone should stop sidelining Europe.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@veritazy Did you ever get your hands on that perfume you really wanted? 

It does seem like there's only a few women that trade within Europe, it's a shame.

And I figured there would be one Hallabong item...I was hoping for that serum. But I will use this toner, here's hoping it's good!


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I haven't seen any discussion about this either on here or by doing a google search, but what is this about? It was at the top of the VIP email that announced the Innisfree box.
> 
> You Always Win with Memebox! View this email in your browser


I saw that and got confused...

does this mean ALL boxes will be faster than the RM boxes?!



cfisher said:


> Haha, I have all those eye masks too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have to update my list with each box before I put anything away, keeping the must haves separated from the unwanteds and the willing to part withs, is the only way for me to stay sane.
> 
> Needless to say, there's lots of boxes lying around my house filled with cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GASP! eye masks!!! lol def gonna take a look at your list!!

I think i should do that too..i think that'll help me recoup costs and help me feel more excited about my stash..not that im not already.. haha


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@PrincessKelly 

I swear, just being able to sell off some of the high value items that I'm just not THAT interested in, makes a big difference. And let's face it, any money we get for those items, is just going to go back into Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm also wondering about that shipping thing. Part of me wonders if it was just a Memeoops, and it's supposed to be about the Innisfree box, but isn't that box already being shipped? Hmm, I wonder if they'll have some sort of announcement about it today? 

Along with whatever sale announcement we're waiting for. ..The newsletter should be arriving shorlty, shouldn't it? Isn't it supposed to go out around 12PST?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

@@cfisher yes, that gives me hope.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

@@cfisher Nope...no one wants to risk sending a perfume to Europe. I'm sure it's fine, but yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I need to make a list too..I just wish the shipping is borderless. This country's postal burns a hole in my wallet everytime garh. Righteous.


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I haven't seen any discussion about this either on here or by doing a google search, but what is this about? It was at the top of the VIP email that announced the Innisfree box.
> 
> You Always Win with Memebox! View this email in your browser


I was a bit confused by this part too. At first I thought there was going to be some sort of promo for VIPs to get upgraded to express shipping. Now I sort of assume it means if you bundle with the refuses to go away CPM2 box you get express shipping. Who knows what memebox really means though.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks I saw that too and was really confused...


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was a bit confused by this part too. At first I thought there was going to be some sort of promo for VIPs to get upgraded to express shipping. Now I sort of assume it means if you bundle with the refuses to go away CPM2 box you get express shipping. Who knows what memebox really means though.


That's how I read the promo too. Get CPM2 and you don't have to wait for Innisfree box via snail mail.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I wonder if that part of the email was meant to be put in today's announcement?

That would be a very Memebox thing to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

veritazy said:


> You girls should all be in Europe. And make trades/swaps in Europe. Memeshop should have a warehouse in Europe. Everyone should stop sidelining Europe.  &lt;_&lt;


@@veritazy just think though mylittlebox is moving slowly across europe and not over the atlantic.... swings and roundabouts


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm in the uk willing to swap, I will have more stuff to swap probably at the end of November or better in the new year (Jan) when the Christmas rush is over, if anyone is interested let me know and I will start making up a list ready for then


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

@@blinded and @@crazysweet that's how I read it to as the Innisfree/cpm 2 ships nov 13th. But you never know with Memebox. The only way I'm getting that cpm2 box is if they throw it in for free with something else I want!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

lol i got sent my info on my free for review box and it is a duplicate... scent box tropical


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @PrincessKelly
> 
> I swear, just being able to sell off some of the high value items that I'm just not THAT interested in, makes a big difference. And let's face it, any money we get for those items, is just going to go back into Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I agree! i think i will make a list! and it will definately go back to memebox.. lol


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so happy with the Jeju box, even with the stupid spoon thing!  I think that means I have two of those secret nature serums, so that will be on my swap list (I don't NEED two of them!)


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Jane George For all the boxes to get for free, those scent boxes?

I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does the Innisfree not ship out for a couple of weeks? That's strange for brand boxes, isn't it?


----------



## veritazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i got sent my info on my free for review box and it is a duplicate... scent box tropical


They told me mine was backordered and refunded me without apology. Hmm..  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy I didn't get it at the end though.. 

And I'm happy about mylittlebox expanding!!! I really love customized/ well-designed items alot.  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George For all the boxes to get for free, those scent boxes?
> 
> I'm sorry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Does the Innisfree not ship out for a couple of weeks? That's strange for brand boxes, isn't it?


tbh it was the best of those three and the body wash will be nice to get again and i liked the polish.

have emailed them that review though :lol:


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was a bit confused by this part too. At first I thought there was going to be some sort of promo for VIPs to get upgraded to express shipping. Now I sort of assume it means if you bundle with the refuses to go away CPM2 box you get express shipping. Who knows what memebox really means though.


Oh I so hope you are wrong about the CPM2, but you are probably right. Sigh. I was hoping their shipping policies were going to change to make it easier to get boxes faster. Like maybe creating your own bundles, which I've been begging them to do for months now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good call about all the CPM2 bundles though. I probably got all excited and hopeful over nothing.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i got sent my info on my free for review box and it is a duplicate... scent box tropical


Yea, I got scentbox floral two days ago too.. Had it from before...


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks Tons of people have been asking for create your own bundles for awhile now. 

It's definitely never going to happen. They're just not set up for that sort of thing, and I honestly don't know if they'll ever have their site up to date enough for it, haha. 

However, I do wish they'd put some effort into trying to offer more value sets. I really believe that when a new box is released and it has a shipping date that's identical to other boxes, they should release a limited amount of value sets. It will increase their sales for the older sets, and it will make a ton of people happy.

That alone would be a huge step with Memebox, but it's definitely doable.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

I was thinking of making a trade list (for my bright pink lip tints and the donkey mist) but then just thinking of the shipping charges from Canada Post makes me cringe..  :scared:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

I was REALLY hoping that banner meant that they were moving to offering express shipping on all VIP purchases.  Now THAT would be a VIP perk!!  :wub:

(yes, I realize this will probably never happen/would cost them too much, especially since they haven't worked out the whole "anyone can access a vip sale" issue -- but a girl can dream!!!)


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I was REALLY hoping that banner meant that they were moving to offering express shipping on all VIP purchases.  Now THAT would be a VIP perk!!  :wub:
> 
> (yes, I realize this will probably never happen/would cost them too much, especially since they haven't worked out the whole "anyone can access a vip sale" issue -- but a girl can dream!!!)


i would LOVE that!!!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 29, 2014)

So it looks like the new Haul of Fame is the sales event for today?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I was REALLY hoping that banner meant that they were moving to offering express shipping on all VIP purchases.  Now THAT would be a VIP perk!!  :wub:
> 
> (yes, I realize this will probably never happen/would cost them too much, especially since they haven't worked out the whole "anyone can access a vip sale" issue -- but a girl can dream!!!)





princesskelly said:


> i would LOVE that!!!


Now THAT would be the best VIP perk EVER!!! And it would make me not care about 'create your own bundles' because we wouldn't need it. I don't see it happening of course, but if they did that, I would buy boxes just to keep my VIP active every month. Meaning, even if I didn't want a box, I'd buy one to keep my express shipping perk! Granted, I'm in no danger of losing VIP status even with all the cancellations I made recently, and, I made VIP for November on another account. But seriously, if they would give all VIPs express shipping on all orders, I think even I would stop complaining so much, lol! As far as being able to access VIP pricing if you are non-VIP, yeah, they would need to make it so that their system recognized VIPs and non-VIPs, which would be easy to do. Sephora recognizes non Beauty Insider status, regular status, VIP status, and now VIP Rouge. I'm going to be a regular ole VIP next year. I'll miss being able to get free shipping no matter what I ordered. That was the perk that made Rouge status special.

Also, and I don't mean to upset anyone living anywhere else in the world, but I've been secretly hoping they would increase their operations from the US office. If they shipped boxes from the US office, they could offer faster shipping without it being too expensive. Seems like there would be a way for them to do that, because they do offer some products in the US shop that they also sale in the Korea shop. They had to get them here from Korea to begin with, just like they'd have to do with the boxes, but I guess it means they'd have to plan boxes further in advance than they do, and that's the biggest problem I see with them ever shipping US boxes from the US instead of Korea.

But yeah, I totally dream of a way to get my boxes all sent express in a way that makes it cost effective for both me and for Memebox. Sigh...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 29, 2014)

So I see the scrub box 2 box design has changed clicked on it and that's the spoiler did I miss that spoiler email


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I do hope they expand their US operations, but if anything I think it will be more shop orders. I actually think the USA Exclusives are items they purchase from the brands at wholesale, it's definitely stuff that tends to be highly marked up.

I think it would just be too costly for them to have such a huge warehouse in San Francisco, and to have the items for the boxes shipped to the US. When you take into consideration how expensive shipping is within the US, added to everything else, I just have a feeling it would hurt their profit margin.

I think shipping within the US could be more than what they pay to ship their boxes from Korea to us, haha. 

@@Lorna ljblog Ooooh, I like the spoiler!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

Mystery solved--Free express shipping on boxes they are having trouble selling, lol! My dream has died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow they are really trying to get rid of those CPM 2 boxes..


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Mystery solved--Free express shipping on boxes they are having trouble selling, lol! My dream has died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


HAHAHA mine too...it was too good to be true


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahahahah, when I first saw that email yesterday that is EXACTLY what I thought the free shipping thing would be about. I definitely knew they'd never give us free upgrades randomly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

....Even though I knew not to get my hopes up about today's big sales thing....Seriously, another Haul of Fame? That's what we were supposed to be excited about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like the Scrub 2 spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks fun!

@@cfisher thank you for posting the contents of the Jeju/KMW2 bundle. I think they sound good, but I will know better once my boxes arrive tomorrow and I can see everything.

Honestly I think I am just too jaded and deep in product overload at the moment to properly judge. As most of us are.

I wish Meme would come out with an Advanced Edition or Totally Obscure Edition.

A box for people who have been there. Done that. Used that. Over and over again.


----------



## hflo (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm hoping they will have another collab. box with Dani I really liked her first one.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I mean it's not that I think they're bad products...I'm just a bit disappointed that there wasn't some really unique things. ESPECIALLY with KMW2. I just don't think any of those products are a huge deal in Korea, haha.

I love the spoilers...And I have that foot scrub, but I wouldn't mind having a second one! And it's nice to see TM in a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I'm sorry, I know people loved the Dani box....But I just hope they end collabs completely. I'm just sort of sick of them putting sooo much time and effort into the collab boxes and their promotions.


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

I like the Scrub 2 spoiler! Makes me happy to see this box will have something completely different even though I would have been fine with different brands but the same type of product as the last box. 

Oh goody, the "big sale" they've been hyping and emailing me about is something I can't even access? Great. (I'm sort of kidding. I had no real expectation about this sale).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Imagine how many people are going to be upset on Facebook about the huge amazing sale they're missing out on.

(Seriously though, Ladies. For those of you that can not access this sale...You are not missing out on anything.)


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree about the collab boxes as I must admit, I'd never heard of these people before. Would rather know what the real celebs in South Korea wear e.g. Film stars, music etc. ok I'll not have heard of them either but at least I can look up info about them and they are known for more than just their blog


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree @@cfisher They sound like very "solid" boxes. Especially Jeju. Super happy with at least 3 of the products in there.

KMW2 seems to be lacking star power.

But I could be wrong and it could be great if some of the products really perform.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> I was hoping their shipping policies were going to change to make it easier to get boxes faster. Like maybe creating your own bundles, which I've been begging them to do for months now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty certain you can stop begging, companies aren't going to set aside yours/anyone's boxes in there own little space until the very last one is ready to ship for every single individual that created their own bundle. This makes no sense whatsoever. It would be an absolute nightmare, shipments would get confused, billing addresses put on the wrong packages, things don't work this way for a company that receives a limited amount of product and CAN NOT curate each box on the spot when the last one requested in your "bundle" is ready to ship. Besides, where do you think Meme might store boxes they've set aside? Shall they rent another Warehouse just for bundle storage? Perhaps the idea comes from a good place but the follow through in what this company is actually capable of is a bit lacking. As a reminder, they're having trouble fulfilling restock orders right now.
My thoughts on the bundle thing....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

lol i would have loved to collaborate on the dirty gal box.... i know it is cheeky but gotta admit it.

as for collabs in general I don't mind if the person knows about korean products.

as for the sale as aa brit I am exempt lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I agree @@cfisher They sound like very "solid" boxes. Especially Jeju. Super happy with at least 3 of the products in there.
> 
> KMW2 seems to be lacking star power.
> 
> But I could be wrong and it could be great if some of the products really perform.


Yeah, I think I just really had my hopes up for some of the more established items for the Jeju box. I mean all the big brands have Jeju lines it seems like, and with so many of those brands showing up in other boxes....Besides, the Jeju hand creams would only cost Memebox like $1.50 at wholesale. 

I do hope they're good products. But I just don't think they fit the theme. And let's face it, KMW was AMAZING. We of course had high hopes!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes, would be nice if they had US emails and then the rest of us as the hyped sale is a waste of time if only the US have realistic access to these products


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I agree. I think a lot of people look at Memebox things from a purely customer perspective, which is understandable. But we have to remember that Memebox is definitely trying to make a profit.

And I do think the only thing we can HOPE for, is for them to offer more value sets on boxes that ship out on the same day, and occasionally just bundling them together and shipping them express even when we already paid shipping for both boxes. They used to do this with my stuff all the time, which is the only reason I don't think it would be any sort of real inconvenience or cost them extra. Though I don't think they can ever make this any sort of official policy, because they are NOT that organized.

But anything that involves using up space that they clearly lack as it is, over a period of time, is definitely not realistic. And personally, I'd prefer Memebox put their money into more important things than buying extra warehouses.

Like, getting professional customer service reps. I don't think Laurens come cheap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry to say, but glad I skipped KMW 2, it's basically nothing in comparisson to the first one..


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Sorry to say, but glad I skipped KMW 2, it's basically nothing in comparisson to the first one..


I wish I had skipped it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 29, 2014)

I really like the Jeju box! I think it looks nice! ^^

I'm glad I didn't pick up kmw2!


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Yes, would be nice if they had US emails and then the rest of us as the hyped sale is a waste of time if only the US have realistic access to these products


They actually do have separate emails for some of the sales. I know because I get both versions in one email account. And since they hype the sales and promos on fb it doesn't matter, us exempt people would still see them. I'd like it they made it clear from the start it's a US only sale, but there usually is one every week so I assume now that's what it is going to be. I've decided until the US shop becomes super amazing that I'm going to pretend it doesn't exist that way it doesn't annoy me.


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish I had skipped it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me too.

this reminds me of My cute wishlist 1 and then its sequels and how its getting worse and worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> me too.
> 
> this reminds me of My cute wishlist 1 and then its sequels and how its getting worse and worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I canceled Chocolate Mania, fearing it would be a bad sequel.

But had reasonably high hopes for KMW2.

I'm really bad at the Memegame.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I canceled Chocolate Mania, fearing it would be a bad sequel.
> 
> But had reasonably high hopes for KMW2.
> 
> I'm really bad at the Memegame.


just look out for restock


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just look out for restock


Oh, I will!

But I think my chances are particularly slim on this box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

OK, so, I just took an extra long hot shower to get my feet ready for a foot peel. (Thank you @ for your blog post suggesting the Tony Moly Super Peeling Liquid! Two weeks ago, I tried the peel that Peach and Lily sells because I bought it with the box they put out. It peeled a little, but not much. So now I have high hopes this one is going to actually work!)

Anyway, I got to thinking in the shower. Memespies: Please offer a one or two time use coupon to VIPs offering free upgraded shipping on a single box order!!!

This would easily cure the problem of non VIPs having access AND it would limit the number of times you could get the upgraded shipping. It would also cure the problem that so many have mentioned about making your own bundles being too hard to do logistically (space in the warehouse, computer system, etc.) and since it would be a code, you couldn't use a $5 off code or a % off a large order code with it. Instead, it would code the shipping upgrade as you placed the order based on a unique code and you had to order that one box individually for the code to be valid. Voila! I have started to order value sets almost all the time, but if I could have used an upgrade on Faceshop, I would have. If you don't recall, I missed out on the value set because my internet was down when it was released and did not come back up until it had sold out. I actually sucked it up and paid the $18.99 for shipping Skinfood, but not for Faceshop. It really would've meant a lot to me as a customer if I could have gotten upgraded shipping on Faceshop too. And I'm sure we all have those random boxes we want so badly to get with upgraded shipping, but they aren't offered in a value set we like. Hey, Innisfree is probably a good example. If they had offered the code for October and people had not used it yet, many would probably have ordered the Innisfree with the code today.

I really haven't been ignoring Meme's business interests, as many have accused me of doing. I've said all along that they need to find some logical way of offering better shipping options which would work for both Meme and for the customers. This wouldn't be on every box, but it would be an extremely nice perk for VIPs when they hit that one box they want so badly and they want to get it faster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think the issue with non VIP's buying VIP boxes is the fact that VIP's aren't getting more privileges than non VIP's (at least from the Memebox perspective), and I'm sure the only reason Memebox REALLY cares is because it means less profit for them. Non-VIP's will still usually buy those boxes, the only real difference is they're paying a few dollars more for it. Let's be serious, that $3 discount for each VIP box REALLY does add up over time, which I'm sure is why they're trying to stop it.

The making your own bundles thing isn't really a problem. Lots of people would love for that to happen, we'd all love for a lot of things to happen with Memebox. And lots of us mention those things in this thread. But I can't help but feel like there is a big difference between us talking about the things we'd love to see happen with Memebox, and even playfully bringing up perks that would be great from a customer perspective, and people constantly messaging Memebox and posting all over their Facebook with suggestions that borderline demands. 

Upgrading a single box is NOT a wise move for Memebox from a business perspective. And let's be honest, that money is just going to be taken from other departments. 

We can't have it all. We are really lucky to get value sets with expedited shipping. We're lucky to get VIP perks (when we get them) and free points. We're lucky to get EXTREMELY high value boxes for REALLY low prices. We're lucky that shipping is only $7, which is cheaper than it would be in the US to ship that package.  We're lucky that we can use promo codes on all our orders. We're lucky that we can use multiple accounts and that Memebox has given us their approval on this. We're lucky to get great Memeshop sales for new items added, and free shipping on low priced orders.

Seriously, I feel like sometimes Memebox spoils us in so many regards that we feel like we're entitled to certain things. But we're not. And I think it's perfectly fine to rant about our issues, and ramble about things we want.

But I think we need to stop pestering Memebox so much with our petty demands through email and Facebook. And I really wish that before people contact Memebox and post all over their Facebook (and seriously get other people involved in the silliness) we would try to look at whether it's something not only realistic, but also something that is smart from a business perspective.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I'm glad I ordered Jeju and skipped KMW2, I was afraid I would have Meme Envy because it would be great, but that's not the case. It's not a bad box but like most of you I'm drowning in product and it lacks the wow factor of the first.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie
> 
> And I do think the only thing we can HOPE for, is for them to offer more value sets on boxes that ship out on the same day, and occasionally just bundling them together and shipping them express even when we already paid shipping for both boxes. They used to do this with my stuff all the time, which is the only reason I don't think it would be any sort of real inconvenience or cost them extra. Though I don't think they can ever make this any sort of official policy, because they are NOT that organized.


And THAT is what I miss about Memebox, the variety of Value Sets. When I started up there were a ton of options, it wasn't just the VIP sale option, they would bundle boxes in ways that fit together. I would like to say I purchased more in those days (which I actually did) but this month for me has been horrible. I think I've been catching up after scrimping to buy a new car with a huge down payment and start up a new business. 
As far as shipping everything together, I'm guessing that many people on MUT and elsewhere have multiple Meme accounts, so do you think it's their responsibility to look into what we've ordered, from what account, the date it's shipping AND then coordinate it with boxes shipping from the other accounts they've now had look at in order to ship out a single express package? This entire process would cost them more money in payroll and that expense is bound to show up somewhere in our boxes, whether it be shipping or increasing the price of the box. That's not really an expense I'm interested in, I'm happy with waiting patiently for some of my boxes. It's not like I don't have enough stuff to keep me occupied until something new arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie

Yeah, I do wish they'd work on their value sets. It definitely doesn't hurt them financially to do so, and I'm sure it helps boost sales, especially on certain boxes that aren't doing well. And I do miss the value sets that made more sense, rather than just being the 2-3 new releases put together and that's it.

To be clear, I absolutely do not think Memebox needs to do that, and I don't expect them to. I also don't think they should alter policies about it or put in serious effort for it. I do miss them doing it when orders on my main account were shipped on the same day. And I do think that if it's not an inconvenience it would be nice for them to do. But I won't pretend I know how that stuff works, I just know that until recently they would always do it with my orders. 

@@Krysten Lowe I did not originally buy the KMW1 box because I thought it would be stuff Memebox just threw together, I did buy restocks after the Blithe spoiler though. And I bought the second KMW because it was bundled with Jeju and because I didn't want to miss out on anything. But I'm definitely passing on the third if there is one, unless I see an amazing spoiler haha.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't think the issue with non VIP's buying VIP boxes is the fact that VIP's aren't getting more privileges than non VIP's (at least from the Memebox perspective), and I'm sure the only reason Memebox REALLY cares is because it means less profit for them. Non-VIP's will still usually buy those boxes, the only real difference is they're paying a few dollars more for it. Let's be serious, that $3 discount for each VIP box REALLY does add up over time, which I'm sure is why they're trying to stop it.
> 
> Well said! Id like Memebox to deal with real customer service issues rather than their CS reps having to spend precious time dealing with customer centered demands that are unreasonable. I've seen these ridiculous demands mostly on Facebook, I'm pretty happy with what they give us, of course there are real problems and irritations but lets face it, it's usually not the end of the world. And this is in no way focused on any one person or issue, just my thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Lol, I plonked my reply RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF YOURS! Woops!

Well said! Id like Memebox to deal with real customer service issues rather than their CS reps having to spend precious time dealing with customer centered demands that are unreasonable. I've seen these ridiculous demands mostly on Facebook, I'm pretty happy with what they give us, of course there are real problems and irritations but lets face it, it's usually not the end of the world. And this is in no way focused on any one person or issue, just my thoughts on this


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe Yeah, it amazes me what people will pester them about on Facebook. And considering that's a company profile on a social website, it really makes me wonder what people are emailing them about.

I sort of feel like they have this format on Facebook where they encourage responses and feedback and some people just take it toooooo far. Suggestions and demands should probably be kept to the social aspect of things, and their customer service is already struggling enough as it is.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not going to quote you because that post was crazy long but WELL SAID @cfisher. I think people tend to forget that we receive a lot of product for the minimal amount of money we spend on these boxes. Granted, there's always a stinker here and there but that's generally not the norm. We all have our 'wish lists' and aren't happy about RM but if we're being perfectly honest with ourselves, there's a reason we are buying these boxes and it's because we can't find the value or the product where we currently reside.

So can we just stop the complaining and be happy with what we have, at the moment, and appreciate SOMETHING even if we can't understand every aspect of their business practices. Like others have said, I just want to come home after a long day and read about Memebox. An occasional rant, we all have them and that's okay, but lately this has turned into a complaint thread.


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

Wasn't home today and missed my KMW2 + Jeju bundle AND my Luckybox 10  :scared:  All three look like great boxes though! No "wow" factors in any of them but I'm just happy that it seems like I will be using most, if not all, the products. ^__^ 

I'm so surprised how fast DHL express shipping is! It only took one day to get to NY which is such a big difference to my usual 2-3 week wait for regular shipping. While a lot of people complain about their RM shipping services, that's how most packages ship from Roseroseshop or Testerkorea or any other overseas cosmetics web store. I'm so used to heavy shipping prices and long waits that it makes Memebox almost seem fast haha. Value bundles for express shipping is definitely an amazing deal.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree with @@cfisher and @@MemeJunkie

seriously, we are SPOILED HERE.  Look at Glossybox or Popsugar and COMPARE what we get with Memebox.  Yes, we would all love DHL shipping, but if we aren't paying for it or purchasing the set number of bundles that Memebox offers, too bad.  Slow mail for me. And I DO BLOG and I would love for my boxes to get to me quicker.  But I've noticed that if your blog is well written or unique, it doesn't matter if your box is shows up the next day or two weeks later, people will read them. 

I feel that valid customer issues are being lost here because of the whining demands and a sense of entitlement that are  beyond the pale.  I was disgusted by the comments yesterday about stereotyping Koreans in a negative way - all because one person just wants things her way, all the time.

I was upset back in August when the mail was slow, but that was because I was going on vacation and wanted to bring the presents with me, not ship them out later.  Well, guess what, I got some of the boxes and some I did not. I shipped out the items later.   I learned a really good lesson then.

If people really hate the way Memebox operates, then their service isn't for you.   Stop purchasing boxes hoping things will change.   It makes no sense for a business to operate on a loss because someone wants their chit now.


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I agree with @@cfisher and @@MemeJunkie
> 
> seriously, we are SPOILED HERE.  Look at Glossybox or Popsugar and COMPARE what we get with Memebox.  Yes, we would all love DHL shipping, but if we aren't paying for it or purchasing the set number of bundles that Memebox offers, too bad.  Slow mail for me. And I DO BLOG and I would love for my boxes to get to me quicker.  *But I've noticed that if your blog is well written or unique, it doesn't matter if your box is shows up the next day or two weeks later, people will read them. *
> 
> ...


As a blog reader and loyal follower of some blogs--definitely. This is so true!  Several bloggers in MUT have made me revaluate products with different eyes and made some "meh" boxes into amazing boxes for me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie @@biancardi I'm just going to agree with you 100%

@@biancardi I actually saw people on multiple occasions insulting Korea for their "business practices" all based on issues they had with Memebox. And I think that's sort of what really bothered me. That and I'm just so sick of people confusing suggestions and demands that are purely selfish. 

I have to admit, I rant about Memebox issues I have. But honestly, I think 90% of it is just rather amusing to me. I often read things on here with the mentality of "Oh, dear. Memebox is at it again!" Even the Greece thing was hilarious to me, it's not as though I REALLY thought everything was going to end up being shipped to Greece accidentally. 

Memebox is a hot mess. Let's be honest. But I still love them (98% of the time).


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

On a happier note....Who else is ECSTATIC to finally get to try every kind of Blithe Patting Water?

And does anyone know if in the packets it's undiluted? Or is it already diluted for one use?


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 29, 2014)

omg I'm such a derp, I was wondering why everyone was annoyed that they were bundling boxes with CPM.. I'm thinking 'hey, that new box was full of cute stuff!' then I realised they were bundling it with #2.

It would appear that this cold really does have my head stuffed with cotton wool.

Suggestions for the box contents and how to get rid of them:


Stocking stuffers for blind people
Use them to throw at unwanted people on your property
Use them as kindling
Use them as shooting targets
Give them as gifts to people you dislike.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Zaralis If only Memebox would start GIVING AWAY those boxes....

Then those suggestions would be PERFECT.

(I won't spend my money to encourage anymore CPM boxes, not even $1!)   :lol:


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 29, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> omg I'm such a derp, I was wondering why everyone was annoyed that they were bundling boxes with CPM.. I'm thinking 'hey, that new box was full of cute stuff!' then I realised they were bundling it with #2.
> 
> It would appear that this cold really does have my head stuffed with cotton wool.
> 
> ...


This is too funny xD


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

So....now everyone hopefully has taken a deep breath and calmed down a wee bit...we know that Samantha lassie has her box release tomorrow but will that be it for this week I wonder?


----------



## rubelet (Oct 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I feel that valid customer issues are being lost here because of the whining demands and a sense of entitlement that are  beyond the pale.  I was disgusted by the comments yesterday about stereotyping Koreans in a negative way - all because one person just wants things her way, all the time.


This so much!!!

We hope for the best possible customer service from Memebox but if their attention is divide between legitimate concerns and fielding repeated requests for special accommodation, we all suffer. And while there probably are cultural differences (perfume for our lady parts!) and obviously a bit of language barrier (but that seems to be improving), some of the comments and generalizations about Korean business practices and Koreans thrown around on this topic really cross the line imo.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 29, 2014)

And has anyone else had shipping notification for TonyMoly yet? Would love a spoiler for the Etude House as well..


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh it was the best of those three and the body wash will be nice to get again and i liked the polish.
> 
> have emailed them that review though :lol:


Ok, I'm freaking out a bit.

When you're sent a box to review are we supposed to _email _them the review link? I submitted mine through the new review system with a note saying 'no points! box sent for review purposes'. Of course I never got points for it and just assumed everything was A-OK!

Should I send the link to the affiliate team?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok, I'm freaking out a bit.
> 
> When you're sent a box to review are we supposed to _email _them the review link? I submitted mine through the new review system with a note saying 'no points! box sent for review purposes'. Of course I never got points for it and just assumed everything was A-OK!
> 
> Should I send the link to the affiliate team?


i'd send it to the email addy tbh. I didn't send mine until they sent the 'we are missing you email' then asked and they told me to send it via email


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'd send it to the email addy tbh. I didn't send mine until they sent the 'we are missing you email' then asked and they told me to send it via email


Oh my gosh, thank you Jane! it's been up for ages and I just assumed everything was alright. Will send now, don't want them to think I'm an ungrateful cow, it was a good box!


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm just got 2 texts from dhl with different tracking numbers the only thing I know for sure I'm getting is the TM/HH bundle but I should be getting skinfood/face shop soon so could the second one be this or could be a mistake??


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

had706 said:


> Hmm just got 2 texts from dhl with different tracking numbers the only thing I know for sure I'm getting is the TM/HH bundle but I should be getting skinfood/face shop soon so could the second one be this or could be a mistake??


That seems awfully fast...But I really hope it is.

I'd love to get some spoilers while they're still in stock! 

On a side note...I had to call Zappos after receiving broken candles in the mail (no bubble wrap protecting them or any sort of filler in a massive box). And when the woman was really nice and sweet and just immediately offered to replace them and give me a gift certificate on top of it....I started asking if she needed me to ship everything back, and she politely declined but seemed a bit surprised I even offered. Then I started asking if she needed photos for me to show (prove) the damage.

I think she thought I was absolutely crazy for offering. ...I think I'm just so used to dealing with Memebox that I got all paranoid and thought she might think I was trying to scam them.  :lol:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

I got a dhl text too, it has to be skinfood/tfs! Weeee!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 29, 2014)

cool. tbh memebox is the only company to ever ask me to take pics of damage


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

I (we) expect spoilers IMMEDIATELY once you receive your packages.

Thank you! 

@@Jane George Same for me, to be honest. Though I am used to sending thing back a fair bit. Birchbox handled a situation similarly when I received an expired item, and I sort of did the same thing, asking if they needed photos or anything.

I never would have ever even considered such a thing until Memebox, to be honest. I just think I'm soooo used to having to deal with those sorts of things now.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

@@cfisher they did say 3-5 days for shipping, does seem fast though. I love zappos customer service they are the best!


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That seems awfully fast...But I really hope it is.
> 
> I'd love to get some spoilers while they're still in stock!
> 
> ...


Zappos is well known for their customer service though (as well as Amazon). 

On the other hand, I had a horrible customer experience with Ulta that made Memebox seem just as great as Zappos haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I (we) expect spoilers IMMEDIATELY once you receive your packages.
> 
> Thank you!


YES PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I got a dhl text too, it has to be skinfood/tfs! Weeee!


I'm going to get my Memebox cart ready...... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: WAIT THEYRE SOLD OUT??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm...After being told 'maybe Memebox isn't for me anymore,' along with similar suggestions from multiple users, I have decided that it is MUT that isn't for me any longer. I took everyone's feedback into consideration and offered an idea for a VIP code, noting how it answered many people's criticisms on here. Whether I agreed with the criticisms or not, I honestly thought them out and tried to adjust my opinions/suggestions based on people who disagreed with me. Not saying you have to agree with me--far from it--but you don't have to be rude when you disagree. If the idea had come from anyone else on here, people would've at least been nicer when they disagreed and a few people probably would've said they'd love to have a coupon like that. Believe it or not, I do have feelings. Guess it is time for me to go elsewhere, like just sticking with FB Meme groups. I thought this was a place where people respected each other and discussed things with respect. Clearly not!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks These sorts of suggestions are not just being posted on here, and a lot of people are posting similar thing on Facebook. And they're not being presented as suggestions, they're often coming off along the lines of "This is what I want. And this is what I need for Memebox to make me happy." This isn't all directed at you. 

I think a lot of us are just sort of feeling like people are expecting ridiculous things from Memebox. I keep seeing people posting on their facebook about how unfair it is that they charge so much for shipping (Seriously?) or how it's unfair that shipping used to be refunded with points. And how everything is so unfair, and how everyone wants this and that. 

If anyone else had posted it, the reaction would have been the same. I don't know who else is saying that Memebox should offer free upgrades on shipping for a box for VIP's once a month. But who it comes from has nothing to do with how I feel about the concept. I doubt anyone else feels differently based on who made comments about it.

I don't think anyone disrespected anyone out of the people that commented. 

@@MemeJunkie thought that I felt like Memebox should go out of their way to bundle our packages being shipped the same day and commented on it. I wasn't offended by that, nor did I feel disrespected in any way. 

I think perks, suggestions, demands and wants are all entirely different things. And I think some people are getting them mixed up a bit too much.


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

So the Face Shop box is sold out and the Skinfood box link is not working. If the boxes turn out to be great, I'm seriously going to kick myself. &gt;&lt;

I thought they were both still available, what happened??


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

engawa said:


> So the Face Shop box is sold out and the Skinfood box link is not working. If the boxes turn out to be great, I'm seriously going to kick myself. &gt;&lt;
> 
> I thought they were both still available, what happened??


WHAT?!

Oh my goodness!! Where did they gooooo?!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Hicks said:


> Hmm...After being told 'maybe Memebox isn't for me anymore,' along with similar suggestions from multiple users, I have decided that it is MUT that isn't for me any longer. I took everyone's feedback into consideration and offered an idea for a VIP code, noting how it answered many people's criticisms on here. Whether I agreed with the criticisms or not, I honestly thought them out and tried to adjust my opinions/suggestions based on people who disagreed with me. Not saying you have to agree with me--far from it--but you don't have to be rude when you disagree. If the idea had come from anyone else on here, people would've at least been nicer when they disagreed and a few people probably would've said they'd love to have a coupon like that. Believe it or not, I do have feelings. Guess it is time for me to go elsewhere, like just sticking with FB Meme groups. I thought this was a place where people respected each other and discussed things with respect. Clearly not!


I don't think I saw your VIP code idea, or perhaps I did but glossed over it since I don't have VIP status on Memebox yet.  So didn't see the perceived rudeness either.  Was it truly specifically directed at you by name or by unique idea?  I'd agree that much of the criticism here is directed at Facebook posts or at very general ideas.  Not at you.

I'm seeing so much entitlement on FB that it sickens me, and it's by no means limited to Memebox.  Zoya is running a new promo with great prices on their polish, and what happens?  The whiners say it's "useless" without free shipping.  They want free polish with free shipping and would actually prefer the company to pay THEM to use the products.  Nothing is good enough.  They're the first ones to line up for a giveaway and the last ones to say thank you.

Oops, that turned into a rather general, intense rant!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm... and they took all the skinfood items out of the shop too.  What are you up to, Meme?!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

@HeatherHicks - I'm not much for the 'Woe is Me' attitude or exit but you can do as you please. We're not here to cater to you or make you feel special, we're just a random group of people from all over the world that enjoy Memebox and enjoy chatting about it. If you're not up for that then yes, it's not the place for you.

And for the record, the "if it was anyone else" commenting, comment...total crap. Let it go. Quit complaining every other post and people won't respond negatively. Post something positive every now and again and be surprised how everyone responds, that's what this place is about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail I'm not yet 30, so I feel like I'm still part of this whole "social media" generation, but I don't care much at all for Facebook or the likes. And honestly, I feel like company's like Memebox focusing so much on the social media aspect, although it may help their business grow, definitely hurts them in a lot of ways.

I feel like people forget that they're an actual business, not their best friend or fairy godmother.


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 29, 2014)

Tbh I'm not sure why there is so much talk about what memebox should or shouldn't do, I think memebox is a good honest company and I have enjoyed being part of their growth as a customer the last few month, I do think it's the perks that keep me coming back, but I would never dream of saying do this do that, I just watch to see how appealing their different offers and ideas are. I like this group a lot and I hope we can talk about all things meme for a long time to come.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 29, 2014)

Okay, so I really want to get the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle, but I would like to wait until mid-November to order it because I've already spent my fun budget and need my next paycheck and remaining money for rent and wiggle room. But, I'm kind of afraid of the set selling out before the 19th (two paychecks from now).

Do sets like that usually go really quickly? It ships out Dec, 16th so it would still be just shy of a month before it ships when I order it. Will the bundle still even be available? This would be my first Meme box order, so I could use a little hand-holding on my decisions here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Tbh I'm not sure why there is so much talk about what memebox should or shouldn't do, I think memebox is a good honest company and I have enjoyed being part of their growth as a customer the last few month, I do think it's the perks that keep me coming back, but I would never dream of saying do this do that, I just watch to see how appealing their different offers and ideas are. I like this group a lot and I hope we can talk about all things meme for a long time to come.


I don't think Memebox, or us MUT Memeboxers, will be going anywhere anytime soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I also think Memebox will always have some sort of promo or perk going on. It definitely seems to play a huge part in their business model.

I mean, how often do we swarm this thread during new releases, or major restocks, or while we're awaiting a newsletter?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

You know what else is really cool?  Memebox is a sponsor here and they actively view this forum, from what I understand.  We have memespies here.  So our suggestions on boxes are looked at seriously.  We've had many boxes in our suggestion boxes thread turned into REAL boxes for us to purchase.

We at MUT are very lucky indeed to have had @@MissJexie start us on this wild and crazy ride and that Memebox invested into this wonderful forum


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, so I really want to get the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle, but I would like to wait until mid-November to order it because I've already spent my fun budget and need my next paycheck and remaining money for rent and wiggle room. But, I'm kind of afraid of the set selling out before the 19th (two paychecks from now).
> 
> Do sets like that usually go really quickly? It ships out Dec, 16th so it would still be just shy of a month when I order it. Will the bundle still even be available? This would be my first Meme box order, so I could use a little hand-holding on my decisions here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want that set or the triple too, it's sitting in my shopping cart until tomorrow when the new boxes (hopefully) come out.... Just don't buy mine


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 29, 2014)

I still can't believe they haven't gotten a cease and desist for the Wonder Woman box...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, so I really want to get the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle, but I would like to wait until mid-November to order it because I've already spent my fun budget and need my next paycheck and remaining money for rent and wiggle room. But, I'm kind of afraid of the set selling out before the 19th (two paychecks from now).
> 
> Do sets like that usually go really quickly? It ships out Dec, 16th so it would still be just shy of a month when I order it. Will the bundle still even be available? This would be my first Meme box order, so I could use a little hand-holding on my decisions here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, it could sell out quickly, if spoilers start rolling in.   There are only 39 bundles left in that configuration - so it could sell out in 2 weeks.


----------



## seachange (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm super happy with the Jeju box, I was thinking of canceling it at some point, but now I'm glad I didn't.

I only don't understand the repeat item, out of some many Jeju products out there? It's not a repeat for me, so I am happy, and can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, so I really want to get the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle, but I would like to wait until mid-November to order it because I've already spent my fun budget and need my next paycheck and remaining money for rent and wiggle room. But, I'm kind of afraid of the set selling out before the 19th (two paychecks from now).
> 
> Do sets like that usually go really quickly? It ships out Dec, 16th so it would still be just shy of a month before it ships when I order it. Will the bundle still even be available? This would be my first Meme box order, so I could use a little hand-holding on my decisions here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There are only 46 of this Value Set left. I'm not sure that's enough to hold out to mid-November but you've certainly got some time to decide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

One thing I'm thankful for related to kbeauty: I will never have to have a conversation with my mom about Korean products that goes along the lines of "buy the regular Orgasm and not Super Orgasm because Super O has giant gold flakes." (true story, just happened)


----------



## seachange (Oct 29, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Hmm... and they took all the skinfood items out of the shop too.  What are you up to, Meme?!


and innisfree, or may be they sold out...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

I feel like we need a "New Topic Roulette Wheel" to spin here when things get cranked up to 11 and we need to move on or else risk eating each other.

So...*virtual spin*...what's the best global box ever?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 29, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, so I really want to get the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle, but I would like to wait until mid-November to order it because I've already spent my fun budget and need my next paycheck and remaining money for rent and wiggle room. But, I'm kind of afraid of the set selling out before the 19th (two paychecks from now).
> 
> Do sets like that usually go really quickly? It ships out Dec, 16th so it would still be just shy of a month before it ships when I order it. Will the bundle still even be available? This would be my first Meme box order, so I could use a little hand-holding on my decisions here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I personally think the sets w/Wonder Woman will hold out for awhile. Typically I see the bundles w/make-up themes sell much slower than the others. Take a look at the bundles still left of the Makeup Edition 3, Oh my lips, F/W makeup.

But if you're really anxious about it, just check a couple of times a week for the quantities left and how quickly they're selling and then you'll know when to pull the trigger.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I feel like we need a "New Topic Roulette Wheel" to spin here when things get cranked up to 11 and we need to move on or else risk eating each other.
> 
> So...*virtual spin*...what's the best global box ever?


Oh, hey Tracy, interesting topic. Hmm...gotta say, Global 14 was so good I clearly lost my mind and my brain has been replaced by the HUGE number of fun masks we received! Also, dang, that Sua Young foundation is just about as good as it gets--light, no gray undertones, great coverage. Total win!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

So far I've only received one global box, which was #12.... definitely not a winner.  Hoping for good things out of the 17-19 bundle!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> So far I've only received one global box, which was #12.... definitely not a winner. Hoping for good things out of the 17-19 bundle!


Ohh I got that bundle, too! I'm hoping for great things. I like getting the global boxes because it's practice in staying flexible and open to new products and brands. Sometimes I feel myself shutting down and thinking "I can only love this product or I'm only going to use this brand," but the globals have really pushed me to try different things. Like the fermented soy lumpoule. Who would have thought that something made of fermented soy and called a lumpoule is one of maybe five products I've reordered! I'm thinking that we're going to get a ton of cool stuff this winter. Eee!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@ I haven't really got to experience many globals yet. Global #14 was fun, but I canceled 15 after grabbing a restock because it didn't have anything I REALLY wanted (and I have sooo many boxes!)

I have the global value set ordered (and the new Luckybox one), so I'm really hoping they're amazing.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I haven't really got to experience many globals yet. Global #14 was fun, but I canceled 15 after grabbing a restock because it didn't have anything I REALLY wanted (and I have sooo many boxes!)
> 
> I have the global value set ordered (and the new Luckybox one), so I'm really hoping they're amazing.


Luckyboxes are so killer, urgh, I really want them all! They're like amped up and edited globals these days, it seems. They were my first boxes, so I'm a bit sentimental.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Luckyboxes are so killer, urgh, I really want them all! They're like amped up and edited globals these days, it seems. They were my first boxes, so I'm a bit sentimental.


I'm soooo curious to see what this Super Luckybox will be all about.

Gosh, it's hard to cut back on Memeboxes when the Globals and Luckyboxes alone cover 2-3 boxes a month.

Don't even get me started on alllll the skincare boxes.

I hope they keep doing so many brand boxes. I really need the break.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 29, 2014)

Majorly agree @ 14 was a killer box, but I got to say I am loving some of the products from global 15

Especially the hair stuff. The Mise En Scene serum is amazing. And I am loving the Perfect Repair Treatment Mask. I am surprised how much I like them. Actually I really like everything in this box except for the make up items.

Worst box I ever got was my very first Memebox box.

Global 5-2.

But at the time I loved it even though it sucked in hindsight,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm soooo curious to see what this Super Luckybox will be all about.
> 
> Gosh, it's hard to cut back on Memeboxes when the Globals and Luckyboxes alone cover 2-3 boxes a month.
> 
> ...


I totally grabbed the Super Luckybox. The regular Luckyboxes are so banging--if that box is on the same level, it's a winner.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 29, 2014)

I think memebox is Great. Like the best thing that happened to my skincare purchases in a while. And i like the excitement of a mystery box too. Yes, sometimes im a bit disappointed (like with kmw2 i mean, this is what koreans want the most? Really? A cream that gives you emu legs? I find that quite funny actually)

But there are really Great boxes out there, for example the chocolate mania. And the wine&amp;cheese which hasnt Been even shipped out but look at the spoilers! The bounce cheese cream pays for the whole box alone. And the other two spoilers are amazing too. And i got that box for 15 with points and a coupon code. So Yes, there are points and codes here and there. Anyway, the value is always there, and if there are items that i dont like, i can always give them away, or trade them. I cant possibly love all boxes! No one can. It's impossible to make everyone satisfied.

Their shipping charges are very reasonable too. Have you guys ever looked at DHLs pricing? Even the express is quite cheap! I think people are just too used to ebays and ebay Sellers stores free shipping. Which isnt free shipping, it's calculated in the price obviously. They could say a box is $29.99 with free shipping. It's VERY nice of them to offer free upgrade to express. Even if it wasnt express, just one shipping cost instead of two would be Great. And when you order from ebay/koreadepart (Where you pay more for shipping...) the parcel never comes sooner Than boxes! And you can even track it, so...

I had my small issues with memebox too, but i really appreciate how CS is improving, and they really try to make up for any mistake i think! And a box i dont like is not that kind of thing. But missing items, broken, leaking etc items, even soon to expire products - they give you the points. And lets be real here, we have seen greedy people, how does memebox Know if they are lying? They dont. They have to compensate everyone! I mean, can i break an item that i dont like and Tell them that it came this way and get back points? Sure i can. Can i simply say that an item was missing? You get the idea. It's not Easy for them either. Plus i think a lot of people (non MUT members) ask ALL kind of questions, and Demands, like wheres my box, how long will it stay at incheon, what does the nem box contain, i want free shipping and all...

The only down side of memebox for me is the amount of skincare i have. And the dilemma of opening a cream and see if it turns out Great, or to keep it closed and uncontaminated, until i finish what im using.

But theres a good part. Back then i was very lazy sometimes with my skincare. And now i keep in mind that i need to use them because i have so many that i dont want to expire before i can use them. My skin is very grateful for this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited: autocorrect ..


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 29, 2014)

Hmm Weird.. I had 100 Skinfood boxes in my cart just to for fun.. That was 7 hours ago.. Could they really sell out THAT fast when it's been out for a few days?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@ I just hope the "Super Luckybox" doesn't up being sort of like how they try to get us all riled up for things just for it to be meh at best. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I have liked previous Luckyboxes. 

Is it just me, or do the recent Luckyboxes seem to be about mostly new products, whereas older Luckyboxes were mostly just about including items from recent/previous boxes?

@@crazysweet It looks like they were pulled, honestly.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

@Andrea_s  great post!!


----------



## flushblush (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm having a hard time choosing a personal favorite box! It's a toss-up between Luckybox 5, Cute Wishlist 1, or Snow White. I also bought an amazing Nakedbox where I've used the heck out of every single product; I forget which number it was, but it had the Mermaid liners, Elle Girl tint gloss, Dr. G Beyond Young BB cream, and one of the best sheet masks I've ever used. Global 16 is looking awesome to me. I've only had 2 or 3 duds, really, and even those have contained something fun.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh my gosh I go to work and come home to a wall of dramarama and I haven't even checked out the jeju spoilers yet!

I love you guys. Like a lot. I don't care if we're all just people on a thread because we're all weirdo-kooky in our own ways and I flippin' love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi Thank you for the shout out, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I'm willing to bet if it wasn't me that started this thread, one of you lovely ladies would have! It's hard to believe sometimes that there's 1448 pages and I've read almost every single one of them. I had no idea that Memebox would become the craze it has, but I'm super happy that it has so I have all of you to talk to about it!

I only skimmed the 100+ posts I missed, but all I have to say is what I've said before, Memebox isn't perfect, but they're doing a good job with the fact that they ship to so many different countries, and deal with so many orders and so many things going on at once. I feel like I can barely make regular orders for K-Beauty due to the amazing deal I get with Memeboxes. No company is ever going to make everyone happy with everything they decide to do/not do, and we need to remember that these companies aren't here for us to take advantage of or make demands of, unless they are completely warranted. Getting angry because you're a blogger and they don't offer you a free box is absurd, and getting angry when they won't do things that benefit you but not them is also a fruitless and a bit selfish outlook on things.

That aside, speaking on what  brought up, my favorite Memeboxes have been Cute Wishlist 1 and Earth and Sea, although my FAVORITE products came from some of the earlier Globals. I really loved the early global boxes...although it might me nostalgia for that "innocent memebox" time when it was all so new and exciting to me haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 29, 2014)

@flushblush  it is easier for me to name the duds than the winners!  The majority of the boxes I have gotten all have been pretty good.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, hey Tracy, interesting topic. Hmm...gotta say, Global 14 was so good I clearly lost my mind and my brain has been replaced by the HUGE number of fun masks we received! Also, dang, that Sua Young foundation is just about as good as it gets--light, no gray undertones, great coverage. Total win!


See, you cant make everyone Happy. I actually dont like sheet masks, so global 14 wasnt my fav. I dont really have a favorite global


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 29, 2014)

The spoiler for Superlucky 11 was so meh. I'm hoping the rest of the box is amazing, because I could have gotten #10 instead!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> The spoiler for Superlucky 11 was so meh. I'm hoping the rest of the box is amazing, because I could have gotten #10 instead!


I'm desperately clinging to my theory that they only released it as a spoiler because they thought people would be happy to see something from that specific brand in the box. Not because that specific item, with a $3ish value in reality, is what we're supposed to be all excited about.

I'm also desperately trying to not get my hopes up about that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh my goodness. Favorite Memebox of all time? I can't imagine trying to narrow it down that much. But Snow White and Moisture Surge are way up there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 29, 2014)

I will admit I haven't had a chance to use everything from a single box I've gotten yet, but I loved Superfood. I re-ordered that Ladykin Broccoli Toner, and I can't wait to open up the other items from it!


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm desperately clinging to my theory that they only released it as a spoiler because they thought people would be happy to see something from that specific brand in the box. Not because that specific item, with a $3ish value in reality, is what we're supposed to be all excited about.
> 
> I'm also desperately trying to not get my hopes up about that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh my goodness. Favorite Memebox of all time? I can't imagine trying to narrow it down that much. But Snow White and Moisture Surge are way up there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never really get intense box envy on the boxes I don't get, but Snow White really pulls at my regret-strings LOL I should have known that box would be awesome because I LOVE brightening/whitening products. I like my skin to be so pale that it's see-through LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 29, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> omg I'm such a derp, I was wondering why everyone was annoyed that they were bundling boxes with CPM.. I'm thinking 'hey, that new box was full of cute stuff!' then I realised they were bundling it with #2.
> 
> It would appear that this cold really does have my head stuffed with cotton wool.
> 
> ...


Okay so I skipped a lot of posts cause I'm still at work but I saw your post and thought I'd comment. I hope you'll feel better from your cold. But do you like pears? I gave @ this suggestion too, but idk if she try it or not. It really helps making you not feel stuffy/sick. It's easy to make too. Basically you make pear water out of pear than drink the water/eat the pear. Just peel the skin and cut it, then boil it. 

I really like it cause it really helps me when I'm sick. Anyways, back to work before anyone notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I will admit I haven't had a chance to use everything from a single box I've gotten yet, but I loved Superfood. I re-ordered that Ladykin  Broccoli Toner, and I can't wait to open up the other items from it!


My sister gets the occasional memebox and while I missed superfood, she happened to pick that one up and still has the ladykin toner unopened in her drawer so I demanded a trade from her LOL. I've been wanting to try it for awhile so I'm glad it's a good one!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know what's going on in this thread, I checked it a couple hours ago but it moves so fast I just can't even.
 
Anyway my Jeju and KMW2 bundle was home when I got home today. According to the tracking info, it was in Korea yesterday morning and made it to the US, through customs, and arrived at my home this afternoon... sure. Sure.
 

I'm 3 for 3 on picking Memeboxes that I absolutely love. Out of everything in the boxes, the only things that I'm not super excited about are



Spoiler



1. the lipstick (only because I have a bunch of nude-ish rose lipstick already), and

2. the anti-aging cream in a jar, because jar packaging grosses me out. Unsanitary, and quickly degrades any active ingredients in a product that I'd otherwise love to use http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/skin-care-basics/_/jar-packaging


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 29, 2014)

My favorite box has to be the (not so popular) lisa pullano collab box. I really LOVE everything in it (except for the blush which i already have but i dont mind it at all), especially the insobeau z cream. Thats probably the best thing i have ever recieved.

What are your favorite products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Oct 29, 2014)

New spoiler up for foot therapy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



 http://us.memebox.com/77-foot-therapy

Too bad it's the scrub and not the peel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess I don't really have a favorite Memebox yet because I haven't actually received any, but I've ordered Luckybox 10, Wine and Cheese (x2, one for my sister, and I'm hoping it gets here in time before I fly to visit my family at Christmas!), Tea Tree, and Cleopatra.

I was really tempted by Skinfood and was almost at the point where I was going to pull the trigger, but then it disappeared from the store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm desperately clinging to my theory that they only released it as a spoiler because they thought people would be happy to see something from that specific brand in the box. Not because that specific item, with a $3ish value in reality, is what we're supposed to be all excited about.
> 
> I'm also desperately trying to not get my hopes up about that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh my goodness. Favorite Memebox of all time? I can't imagine trying to narrow it down that much. But Snow White and Moisture Surge are way up there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have a feeling that Superlucky will be a come-from-behind winner, a late bloomer. Maybe it's because I like gambling and the product art is cards and a chip...but yeah, I'd double down on that. hahahah


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey now, favorite box and favorite global box are two different questions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 29, 2014)

engawa said:


> New spoiler up for foot therapy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh nice! i got this box because it was in a bundle I wanted, and while I enjoy peels, I much prefer scrubs and softening booties because the snake skin peeling hell that happens on my feet goes on for weeks and it seems like my skin will never stop peeling so I avoid them unless completely necessary LOL


----------



## blinded (Oct 29, 2014)

I've never ordered at Global, is that weird of me? I think my favourite box I've gotten was the skincare box. It might be partially because it was my second box and it really blew me away, but at least two of the products in that box are still in my routine and been repurchased. 

I used my Skinfood black sugar mask tonight and now my face feels so lovely. Please memegods, don't disappoint me. I'm afraid I may be too excited about this box and I'm setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 29, 2014)

I know the question was "favorite global box?" and not "favorite box in general," but I'm new and I haven't gotten any global boxes.  I've actually only received three boxes, but by far my fave of those so far is Chocolate Mania.  I actually think any future boxes will have a hard act to follow, with that one!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

blinded said:


> I've never ordered at Global, is that weird of me? I think my favourite box I've gotten was the skincare box. It might be partially because it was my second box and it really blew me away, but at least two of the products in that box are still in my routine and been repurchased.
> 
> I used my Skinfood black sugar mask tonight and now my face feels so lovely. Please memegods, don't disappoint me. I'm afraid I may be too excited about this box and I'm setting myself up for disappointment.


That skincare box was unreal. I just want to show that box to people who are dangling their feet in, wondering if they should jump into the Memeverse. So many nice things.
Sometimes I feel like I'm running a skincare deathmatch where only the most ridiculously perfect products survive because we get so much. I've gotten to the point where I have so much that even super luxe things like the Cremorlab cream from the Peach and Lily box get benched for minor ingredient issues. At some point we may actually reach "skincare-actualization," the peak of the product pyramid. hahahah But I love it--it's really fun to play skincare fairy and give people nice things I can't use.


----------



## had706 (Oct 29, 2014)

My favorite global box was 11 as it was my first global and it had the first Korean sheet mask I tried, dear by enprani Booskin and TCFS Dinoplatz (which did not work for me but sooo glad I got to try it). Favorite box - no way can I choose! That's like trying to pick a favorite child


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 29, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Okay so I skipped a lot of posts cause I'm still at work but I saw your post and thought I'd comment. I hope you'll feel better from your cold. But do you like pears? I gave @ this suggestion too, but idk if she try it or not. It really helps making you not feel stuffy/sick. It's easy to make too. Basically you make pear water out of pear than drink the water/eat the pear. Just peel the skin and cut it, then boil it.
> 
> I really like it cause it really helps me when I'm sick. Anyways, back to work before anyone notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you for the suggestion! I actually love pears and we do a similar thing where we poach the pear for up to a couple of hours depending on the type and firmness and then eat it with custard or cream, it's basically just a simple dessert but we always toss out the poaching liquid, I'll give it a go and this time I'll drink the liquid!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

@ When I started with Memebox, I would separate things I had to have/try and stuff I really did not want. But that quickly evolved to including a third box (or two) of things I would use if I managed to make room in my skin regimen but was willing to part with. I'm sure a fourth category will be added at the rate I'm going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I sure hope you're right about the Luckybox 11! I'd LOVE a new spoiler, I wonder if there's still a lot left.


----------



## CurlyTails (Oct 29, 2014)

The From Jeju spoilers look great to me! I can't wait to get my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 29, 2014)

Oil Therapy Spoiler up!  



Spoiler



Holika Holika Pig Nose Clear Black Head Deep Cleansing Oil Balm


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 29, 2014)

Why does the Memebox Empties and Green Foods value set keep calling to me? Is it because I need to stop at Whole Foods or is this going to be a bundle of awesome? hmm


----------



## cfisher (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh, wow. Out of the three spoilers released today...I already have two of them.

I feel like I should take that as some sort of hint.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 29, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Hmm... and they took all the skinfood items out of the shop too.  What are you up to, Meme?!


Any mention of Skinfood is gone ... the individual box page, and the value set page. Usually don't they just go into the "Sold Out" sections?

My box hasn't shipped yet so I hope nothing happened!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh man, I knew I should have grabbed From Jeju! Looks like a great box. 

I don't have a whole lot coming right now. Global 16-18, Petit Treasures, &amp; My Cute Wishlist 4 (3 is still sitting at the post office &amp; I should probably go pick it up!). 

Thinking about grabbing Apple Mojito and either Black Out or Tea Tree. I was hoping they'd have some spoilers out by now, but I think I might just have to order &amp; hope for the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

I see brand C Original Raw Black Jam cream in the Memebox Korea Memeshop--I'm going to take this as a sign that I need to grab that Blackout box! No guarantees, but I've waited long enough! Let's hope it's good, in any case.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@ I'm trying not to get my hopes up...But, well....Yeah, I'm hoping it's in there as well.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ilynx (Oct 30, 2014)

Another spoiler for hair and body on Facebook


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 30, 2014)

Just got confirmation it is my skinfood/face shop bundle arriving tomorrow. I'll be sure to post if someone doesn't beat me to it


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just got confirmation it is my skinfood/face shop bundle arriving tomorrow. I'll be sure to post if someone doesn't beat me to it


This is really great news!! I got shipping info on both of my Skinfood/ Face Shop value sets, but they won't be here today... or tomorrow, it appears. So glad there wasn't a problem with the Skinfood box shipping out.

If anything, and this is just a guess, maybe people questioned whether the items in the photo would be in the box and they are changing the box graphics? IDK, but that would make some sense,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think this is going to be a great set. Very excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

My Skinfood bundle passed through LAX tonight, should have it tomorrow or Friday, so excited!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

Morning all

Gt a reply back about box for review and asked to send a list of boxes I have received. No issues with that at all but just gonna take a while to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as for my favourite boxes

Global= 14

general box.... no idea i'll have to think longer as so many.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My Skinfood bundle passed through LAX tonight, should have it tomorrow or Friday, so excited!


Both of my bundles flew from Korea to Cincinnati. IDK why. This is why I don't track my stuff, LOL. It never makes a lot of sense to me how they do the shipping. Luckily, to date, I've gotten everything and it's all been in great condition. A perfect Memebox is a thing of beauty, a true joy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add- My restocked Superfood box will probably arrive with the Skinfood. Kind of ironic as I know people were wanting Skinfood products in the Superfood box. SOO HAPPY to be getting this one, finally!!


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 30, 2014)

My favourite global box = Global #14, the only global I purchased, I bought it during restock and loved it, it's got gazillion type of product to try &lt;3

My favourite other box = Cute Wishlist 1, for that cute factor, I really like the grumpy snow white

Box envy = Luckybox #5 or any containing LJH Tea Tree essence, and Superfood, the box that got away /sigh

Boxes I'm glad I missed = MCW3, Green Tea ($39, really?)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Both of my bundles flew from Korea to Cincinnati. IDK why. This is why I don't track my stuff, LOL. It never makes a lot of sense to me how they do the shipping. Luckily, to date, I've gotten everything and it's all been in great condition. A perfect Memebox is a thing of beauty, a true joy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited to add- My restocked Superfood box will probably arrive with the Skinfood. Kind of ironic as I know people were wanting Skinfood products in the Superfood box. SOO HAPPY to be getting this one, finally!!


Usually my DHL come through Cincinnati but this one came through LA. Some of my RM boxes come through NY, some through LA. I'm in Seattle, none if it makes sense! Psyched for all of us receiving them in the next few days, please don't be an utter letdown!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

I've only gotten a handful of RM boxes totally beat to shiz, but I received an order from KoreaDepart today that was barely held together, it was SO beat up I'm surprised it held together at all! Thankfully everything was intact and I got 3 10 packs of masks for 2 bucks a piece! Such a deal!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 30, 2014)

There's another spoiler on FB - this time for Hair Salon.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

lol i'm sitting here going... where are todays boxes..... then i realise it is thursday


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i'm sitting here going... where are todays boxes..... then i realise it is thursday


I suppose we're getting Samantha's collab, though, but they are released only in the evening. So a long wait in front of you LOL


----------



## Renata P (Oct 30, 2014)

Am I the only one who has got no updates on "free shipping" items ordered last two weeks? I have an impression that all of you have got their tracking numbers already.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 30, 2014)

BTW Samantha's collab looks to be one full of pinkish make-up. Check her FB: https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10440859_820500001306431_3073891033375635530_n.jpg?oh=24e18490c680f8228443c441b4462c7d&amp;oe=54EB9AA1


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> BTW Samantha's collab looks to be one full of pinkish make-up. Check her FB: https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10440859_820500001306431_3073891033375635530_n.jpg?oh=24e18490c680f8228443c441b4462c7d&amp;oe=54EB9AA1


Errrrrr well, at least I won't be disappointed that I can't afford it!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

oh my. not for me.

definitely not interested in pink and glittery in make up.


----------



## seachange (Oct 30, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Am I the only one who has got no updates on "free shipping" items ordered last two weeks? I have an impression that all of you have got their tracking numbers already.


I've got tracking for the modeling pack, but nothing for the 7 seconds sheets mask.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

@Reanata P I got tracking for all my modelling packs!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh my. not for me.
> 
> definitely not interested in pink and glittery in make up.


hahaha I like both of these things and even when they are combined but I don't want a whole box of it!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

I only really like shimmer in moderation and only want glitter in nail varnish


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 30, 2014)

Renata P said:


> Am I the only one who has got no updates on "free shipping" items ordered last two weeks? I have an impression that all of you have got their tracking numbers already.


I did get tracking nr for 7 seconds morning sheets couple of days ago. It was sent on 23rd so I hope it will be in Poland soon.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh, Tony Moly now been shipped! Will arrive next week probably but its on its way...next to go will be My Dessert Box tomorrow hopefully. Its beginning to feel a lot like Christmas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

just received my second scent box and got different variations and oh my the orange nail polish smells amazing. I am in love

strawberry body wash is great too


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope the dessert box will turn out good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I hope the dessert box will turn out good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


not ordered but interested in seeing... what is shipping date


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 30, 2014)

The memebox website won't load,, is it me or...?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> The memebox website won't load,, is it me or...?


It works for me.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

I am surprised that the hair and body 4 has a product that was also in Luckybox #10.

I received the blackheads no more! I will use the stuff but I think it's a safe box, no wow factor.



Spoiler



The brush is super super soft!!! And I hope that the nose strips were not in a box because the box wouldn't fit in the memebox...



I am not that excited with my luckybox 10. 2 products for sensitive skin and one brightening body lotion. I won't use these ones.

I like the spoiler for hair salon! and the jeju box! Looking forward to receive it! It feels already Christmas for me! My boxes have finally started arriving!!!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm excited for November and early December, being my birthday month I allowed myself to buy many boxes shipping in November, I'm expecting 12 and should then have 6 arrive in early December, I won't lie I really wish Memebox had done Christmas boxes and am actually surprised that they didn't, although they have done a few boxes that ship soon after going on sale recently so I guess there is still hope.

Edit to add: My blog readers are going to be sick to death of Memebox unboxings by the end of the month! hahaha.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

theres still time as last few seem to be november shipping dates


----------



## blinded (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried the



Spoiler



Mstar Malus Intensive Hair Treatment


from Lucky 10 yet? I've been impressed with the Korean hair products I've gotten so far, so I'm thinking about getting Hair and Body #4. I still think I need to see another spoiler for Hair Salon though. The mention of styling products worries me. 

I'm well stocked for skin care, so might as well start collecting hair products now. Keeps the memebox addiction going.


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

I received mcw3 today! It looked worse on photos! I am pretty happy with everything except the sun screen! I have a question: do you twist to open the sun screen? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

@@Fae pull the body off (thats sounds so odd to me) and then there is a pump action dispenser if i remember right


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> theres still time as last few seem to be november shipping dates


Yup, I'm not giving up hope just yet, there is always the possibility of a Christmas miracle hahah


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> Has anyone tried the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go to try it now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll let you know in a few hours how my hair look and feel!


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 30, 2014)

Uh, I think I went into a coma or something because I can remember getting TFS/Skinfood but... I didn't. No e-mail confirmation, nothing on my credit card bill. And with anything Skin Food related being 404'd, it's really getting weird.

Wow, this has been a long and bad week for me. Apparently I'm so tired that I'm hallucinating spending money. I guess it's a good thing that I saved myself the, what, $60? A little disappointed, but oh well. It means I can think about a Memeshop order instead.

How is that Ciracle cream?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> It works for me.


It works in my normal IE  but not in chrome :S super weird ,yesterday everything was fine


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Fae pull the body off (thats sounds so odd to me) and then there is a pump action dispenser if i remember right


Thank you, Jane! ^^


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm broke, and I've been dying to grab the Empress's Secrets and Cleopatra boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now that both boxes are sold out, I'm eyeing the trio, the one with the Wonder Woman bundle. 

I will have to wait for two more weeks for my paycheck, and probably by then, the trio would be sold out.

Arggh!

And tomorrow's my birthday!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

@NewbeeMarie  happy early b-day!  Maybe you will get some money for your birthday and you can get the trio!


----------



## NewbeeMarie (Oct 30, 2014)

*@**@biancardi*,I sure hope! And thank you! :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

they'll sometimes restock after it has sold out once


----------



## bubu (Oct 30, 2014)

I will reserve judgment on KMW2 box until I see photos and the info card. I loved the first KMW box - it set the bar high.

It's making me a little nervous about City Girl. I hope it's not another disappointment like K-Beauty Wrap Up. 

I'm going to avoid the hottest buzzworthy must-have boxes from now on.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

What do you ladies think of the Hair Salon spoiler? As someone who doesn't have a ton of hair product, I think it looks really nice - I could definitely use a treatment. It looks like it has citrus in it, which probably isn't the best for bleach blonde hair, but winter is coming and I'll be wearing a hat outdoors anyway! At the very least, the packaging is lovely (is it a rip of anything?).

I'm also maintaining hope that there won't be a ton of styling products inside; the spoiler is encouraging, and the description (which I know to take with a heaping spoonful of salt) mentions things for smoothing your hair and fighting frizz. Oh, and the other day, someone also pointed out how there are no styling products in the Memeshop.


----------



## yunii (Oct 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> The memebox website won't load,, is it me or...?


Won't load for me either


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@flushbush I wanted to grab the Hair Salon box if it was just hair treatments and hair care type stuff, but I was definitely told that the box will be half hair care and half styling type stuff. 

I won't pretend that means much of anything, but I just fear i'll buy it and end up with half hair spray. And since items in boxes don't really tend to include much from the shop, it's just not enough for me to risk it.

I really do like the spoiler, but I don't think the value will be there if we only get 2-3 hair treatment type things, which even from the most established brands don't cost much at all. And, it doesn't help that I have soooo many Korean hair products.

I feel like this is just one of those boxes where we have no idea how they're going to curate it. I know a lot of us would probably jump on it though it it wasn't going to include hair styling products.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

Have you seen this pherormone lotion in memeshop?

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/new-arrivals/pheromone-body-lotion#.VFImP2N9UhD

I hope we don't get this one in any of these boxes! I hope that this is not their idea for what an OMG box should have!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 30, 2014)

NOOOOOOO My fair lady is back in stock again... Even the CPM2 box cant beat that


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

@@cfisher Thanks for your thoughts! While I would prefer treatments, I honestly wouldn't mind a couple of styling products. I have so few things for hair; maybe if I get a few styling things I could actually be arsed to play around with my hair once in awhile - perhaps even break out the curling iron! So as a hair noob, I'm pretty excited to be a guinea pig for this box. I can understand why more seasoned pros would want to steer clear, though!

Also, it ships next week, so there's no backing out now.

:laughno:

ETA: I was wrong; my Miracle Masks/Bloggers Thumbs Up is shipping next week, not Hair Salon! Apparently I have a penchant for ordering some of the more questionable boxes, ha! I'm definitely still keeping Salon, though, as I've got it bundled with Dirty Gal and I am massively excited for that one.

ETA again: They ship on the 14th, not next week. I need more coffee, and for someone to take the computer away from me.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@flushbush I definitely think there will probably be one or two other hair treatments in the box, especially considering that we get sooo many of them in other boxes. 

Hah, I should buy it just to force myself to start doing something other than hair treatments and just letting it air dry. I like your thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just think with things like hair styling products, most people have specific things they prefer. But I REALLY hope Memebox curates the box well. 

Oh my goodness, I have no idea what I would do without you MUT ladies. Bloggers Thumbs Up and the Mask box ship out next week?! Those masks box are my favorite "series" and I'm sooo anxious to see what's in the Bloggers Choice. 

Here's hoping they do the Memebox bloggers right.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

@@cfisher Arrrghghh, I'm sorry, I am a super idiot! They ship on the 14th, not next week. I'm still in the process of waking up, apparently. :blush2:


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@cfisher Arrrghghh, I'm sorry, I am a super idiot! They ship on the 14th, not next week. I'm still in the process of waking up, apparently. :blush2:


Hahah, I do that sort of thing allll the time. 

I actually thought it shipped at the very end of November, so that's still good news for me!

It feels like we JUST received our latest mask box, doesn't it?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahah, I do that sort of thing allll the time.
> 
> I actually thought it shipped at the very end of November, so that's still good news for me!
> 
> It feels like we JUST received our latest mask box, doesn't it?


I think I got the last mask box maybe 2 weeks ago or so, not that long ago at all! I don't think I've even played with it yet. Heck, I haven't even posted my Youtube review yet, much less edited it. I should, um, probably do that before the next one arrives.

Why is it that I feel less guilty about hoarding masks than any other type of skincare?


----------



## UberClaire (Oct 30, 2014)

Now that they changed the date on Wine and Cheese, my Wine and Cheese/WTF bundle is shipping on November 13, and my Bloggers Picks/Masks is shipping on November 14. My husband is going to be SO happy with four boxes showing up within 24 hours, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 30, 2014)

I've got CutiePie2, Holika and Jeju all crawling their way to me through RM, but hilariously enough, since Dessert and Hair and Body bundle ships on Halloween, I will most likely have those boxes way before the other 3!

Remind me to never buy singular boxes ever again. The wait is painful!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

@@biancardi cheers got the lip tint and blooming things red on my lips


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2014)

I just has a RM package from Korea jump on tracking from NY straight to my little town in ks in 2 days! Surely they missed scanning it at some steps but still that's fast. Now if I could remember what it is...


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

got my one that landed in the uk two days ago. was shipped 22nd i think


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 30, 2014)

NewbeeMarie said:


> I'm broke, and I've been dying to grab the Empress's Secrets and Cleopatra boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Now that both boxes are sold out, I'm eyeing the trio, the one with the Wonder Woman bundle.
> 
> ...


It sounds like everyone is eyeing the trio


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@flushblush I feel the same way. I have a massive printer box filled with sheet masks, and it's probably my one skincare box that doesn't make me immediately start trying to figure out exactly how I'll use up so much stuff. I also tend to feel like I've accomplished something every time I use one up, because one product gone is great progress right?

....I just wish I could shut off the part of my brain that immediately goes to "Yeah, but....You still have hundreds of sheet masks left."

Is anyone else wondering if Skin Food and The Face Shop are going to be relisted in some fanciful way tonight?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

The _NY Times _has noticed us! http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/30/fashion/skin-care-products-from-south-korea-catch-on-in-united-states.html?smid=pl-share


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

I already grabbed the empress secrets one! I kind of want to get cleopatra too! What do you think will be in there? ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Not had chance to post as daughter with me today and had my parents over.

Dessert box ships on the 31st (so tomorrow). Surprised there have been no spoilers yet for that one.

What time roughly will that Samantha woman's box be released? Was meant to be today but already tomorrow in Seoul just about!


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Is anyone else wondering if Skin Food and The Face Shop are going to be relisted in some fanciful way tonight?


I'm hoping because I had just decided to order Skin Food and it wasn't on the site anymore!


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 30, 2014)

Just hoping they won't refund my order of Skinfood since my order is still under payment review.. 

On the other hand, my Just Gellin' is being delivered today! 10 days on RM is not bad at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I'm hoping because I had just decided to order Skin Food and it wasn't on the site anymore!


I think it will be back, I can't think of any reasons as to why they'd stop selling it. 

On the plus side...When it's relisted, spoilers should be out. So we'll at least be able to decide whether or not the value is there for us.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I'm hoping because I had just decided to order Skin Food and it wasn't on the site anymore!


Same here - I'd be very much interested in ordering Skinfood if it turns out to be a good unboxing! Hopefully we didn't miss the boat.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 30, 2014)

For some reason I thought Face Shop had actually sold out, but when I had last checked Skin Food still had a lot of boxes. I was still on the fence, so I held off for a few hours and then when I went back to buy it, the box had disappeared.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Same here - I'd be very much interested in ordering Skinfood if it turns out to be a good unboxing! Hopefully we didn't miss the boat.


Maybe they're not going to let us buy brand boxes anymore unless we buy them before spoilers are available.

They're punishing us.  :lol:

On a serious note....Did The Face Shop box actually sell out, or was that pulled as well?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

Fae said:


> I already grabbed the empress secrets one! I kind of want to get cleopatra too! What do you think will be in there? ^^


After waffling for a few days after they came out, I ordered the bundle of Empress + Cleopatra.  Canceled another bundle to ease the financial pain.

Just a wild guess, I think Cleopatra will have an eye liner, something donkey milk or camel milk based, and a snake venom product.  Those would fit the theme, but being fairly new to Memebox, I'm not sure how hard they try to go all-out with a theme.  I would love something in a pyramid-shaped container, but now I'm really reaching!

Would love to hear others' guesses of what might be in Cleopatra,


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay girls I'm gonna say something, this is on my mind for a while now...your opinion please after this please



Spoiler



About the products in memeboxes.. sometimes I look at pictures of memebox spoilers, then I google and it's so hard to find. then some products are lik what I've never heard of this brand... So check the luckybox 11 spoiler. also that product has parabens in there.. lots of natural stuf kind of products don't have it anymore (sure there still are some) but also the fact that this product is very hard to really find or buy on the internet. so how old is it am I thinking.. Then this also happened with the nailpolish from sur with that magnet (there were 4 colors to choose from) then I'm thinking... why can't I agian not find anything on it, after searching for long I found them on a I think a russion website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...So also with those tony moly box, how old is the tomato, bunny mist (that it's been around for so long) and that egg (sure you can still buy it but there is a batch with a date..so how close are those products in our memeboxes? also with that hair spoiler that products looks like it's from 2 years ago (that's what my mind tells me, got no real details) about hte ay it's written , never heard of it... and sure we have the big brand but look at the big brands they are really realyl good affortable because korean products are so not expensive (sure, A.true, IOPE, Missha, Ciracle etc can be very expensive but there is only few of those brands. And YES some products are genius but some are just makes my mind ask questions on where are you buying your products or old products... 

Here in the netherlands we had the glossybox,, well they failed majorly and it became prettybox... prettybox came out with a better box: calvin klein makeup (that has been out of the stores for 3 years) opi nail polishes(the ones from 2 years ago)  We have a big bazar (big store) here and where you can buy old r changed products like opi nail polish that normally costs 12 euro or something and htere only 3.... so thinking about that , then I'm thinking about memebox... to fill the rest of the box will they go to korean "big bazars" to get there stuff there... that is what I'm questioning/wondering in my mind. sometimes some products are so od. Sorry for my typos.

this will not stop me buying memeboxes because I still love to unbox itand use tons of products...

I just see that I have a box full of "those kind of products" that I actually don't or doubting to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sorry for typos, please let me know what you think about what I said.

And if you have facts please share because then I can quiet my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Maybe they're not going to let us buy brand boxes anymore unless we buy them before spoilers are available.
> 
> They're punishing us.  :lol:
> 
> On a serious note....Did The Face Shop box actually sell out, or was that pulled as well?


yes the face shop did sell out the other day cause i was like omgwtfbbq  how has skin food not sold out before , so yes it was restocked,


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje



Spoiler



In regards to the Too Cool For School rice powder spoiler...I can say with certainty that it's a pretty well known product. I've been shopping for Korean skincare for quite a few years, and I have seen that product on many sites before. RoseRoseShop still sells that item in fact, and it's very popular. I know this for certain, because I've ordered it more than once, only for them to tell me it was sold out, and the listing is constantly pulled then put back up as it sells out and comes back into stock.

I think we also have to keep in mind that a lot of these smaller no name brands don't really advertise and are not readily available online. The Blithe Patting Water for example could (until it's recent popularity) only be purchased from the official company, and I know that it's extremely hard to find that product in Korea. Lots of these smaller brands are hard to find. Sometimes we get discontinued products/lines, and I'm sure some of those companies try to get rid of overstock for cheap. Plus lots of small companies are hoping to break into the US market. I'm sure some of those companies would love to give Memebox items for cheap or free in an attempt to get just into the Memeshop alone. 

As for expiration dates...We did receive a recent item with only 8ish months to use up. That's the only time that's happened for me with Memebox. But that product was also from a well established brand, so I was more than happy to receive something of theirs, and I don't mind pushing something into rotation sooner than later if it means we get great products from well established brands. 

As for the branded items and branded boxes....Tony Moly, Etude House, The Face Shop, Skinfood, etc., aren't going to just give Memebox free items to stick into these boxes. So Memebox definitely does have to purchase these items, which I'm sure is why we so often get items that can be purchased for next to nothing through wholesale (the Etude House mask, sleeping spoon, lip glosses, etc). I haven't had any issues with dates. And honestly, I wouldn't worry about them at all. It's very uncommon for Korean companies to even sell products in shops that have less than a year left on their product. Even RoseRoseShop puts things on major clearance when there's less than a year left.

In all seriousness, I see a LOT of people posting on Memebox's Facebook (and I've seen people posting about it on Instagram and starting these huge drama fests) saying how they've received expired products. And I know people have posted on here worried about it. But they always end up to be manufacturing dates.

In fact, I know with a previous Memebox one of the items had less than a year left (I think it was 6 months or so?), and I recall people saying that Memebox did include it as a free item, but had replaced it with something else because of the upcoming date. I don't recall the box or the item, but I think it was perhaps the Oriental Medicine, or something of the sort? 

Either way. Unless legitimate issues arise, I honestly would not worry about it. Let's face it, lots of MUT ladies are always digging for further information and trying to keep everyone else updated. 

I'm sure if we had reason to be concerned, it would be posted in here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 30, 2014)

My Chocomania has u-turned away from Greece and is heading my way, AND my Skinfood just shipped. Hooray for Memebox! I'm crazy excited for both of these.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@TheSilverNail, I agree that Cleo will have camel milk and syn-ake, probably a black eyeliner (if it's the Clio pen or brush, I'll be hella jealous that I didn't get this box), maybe a wine-red lip? Maybe a scrub (desert sands)? Maybe I'm reading too much into the name of the box.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 30, 2014)

If this box doesn't show up in the mext 10-15 mins, im going to miss it :/ gotta get to work


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> My Chocomania has u-turned away from Greece and is heading my way, AND my Skinfood just shipped. Hooray for Memebox! I'm crazy excited for both of these.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@TheSilverNail, I agree that Cleo will have camel milk and syn-ake, probably a black eyeliner (if it's the Clio pen or brush, I'll be hella jealous that I didn't get this box), maybe a wine-red lip? Maybe a scrub (desert sands)? Maybe I'm reading too much into the name of the box.


Good for you, bad for hopefuls in Greece.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ooh, I would love a wine-red lip product, or anything wine-colored or wine-based for that matter.  LOL at "Clio" pen in a Cleo box.  A "desert sands" scrub?  Great idea!  I want the box to be totally themed but am probably hoping for too much.

You will love the Chocolate Mania box.  I got it a couple of days ago and so far have done nothing but worship the contents.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> If this box doesn't show up in the mext 10-15 mins, im going to miss it :/ gotta get to work


We need spoilers! Priorities, Woman!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In regards to the Cleopatra and Empress boxes...As people have mentioned (I think @@biancardi is the one that looked up all of the eerily similar details with wording) the Cleopatra box sounds like it could be a Milk 2 and Empress sounds like it could be Oriental Medicine 2.

Neogen "claims" they weren't planning to get into Memeboxes and the camel milk sale was just to test the waters, so I'm not sure that item was ever planned for a box. But I do still hope it is included (even though I purchased 2) but I'm thinking it could end up being donkey milk products. 

They sound like skincare boxes, though I agree that Cleopatra quite possibly will include one eye makeup item. I'm just not sure if the theme thing really means much of anything though. Sort of like how Ariel just sounds like an Earth and Sea 2. It just feels like they're trying to make everything sound so much more exciting and mysterious than they need to.


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje my two cents on this is nearly everything I've gotten in my (cough cough 40ish boxes) received so far has been clearly marked with either a manufacturing or expiration date so that gives me a level of comfort. Also everything I've received looks and feels and smells brand new not like something that has sat around in some warehouse for 2 years. I mean there must be tons of smaller companies over there so just because I can't google and find something just means to me that Memebox reaches out or vice versa to many small companies that they can get free products from by giving them exposure to a larger market. Which I think is really the only way the sub boxes can make a profit giving us such a large value for what we spend.


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Okay girls I'm gonna say something, this is on my mind for a while now...your opinion please after this please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is how many box companies stay in business. Deep discounts on discontinued stuff, working with companies to manufacture items exclusively for their box ( so they can use cheaper ingredients/packaging but use the same brand name), very small samples of the highly prized or up and coming brands, and freebies. So I do expect it to *some* degree but sometimes it bothers me.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 30, 2014)

Skinfood and Face Shop spoiler is on IG!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

the face shop and skin food spoilers are on instagram, glad i didn't get, but skin food is the better box again.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

the face shop box I got ages ago weren't good and that one isn't either.

skinfood is meh to me too.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks girls!! My mind is quiet now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just puzzeled somethings heard from others and seen with my eyes(spoilers etc) and apparently this puzzel doesn't fit at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I never hard anything bad in my in my 100+ memeboxes just products (names) that were so unknown... and yes you are aso right. some are small companies and recently thanks to memebox got popular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I'm gonna open that box soon with those "weird, unknown"products xD 

Also I never check meme'sfacebook, no clue what's going on there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (only for giveaways) 

My worries are gone! &lt;3 thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

@@cfisher I like your post!!  I also will say - I enjoy getting the hand crafted items in my memebox - like Young Face's products from whole grains 2 &amp; binu cook soaps.

makes them more "special", you know?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the face shop and skin food spoilers are on instagram, glad i didn't get, but skin food is the better box again.


oh, i love BOTH of them!!

yes, I have some dup products, but they are nice!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje

I've actually seen a lot of unknown brands in boxes that I would try to look up online and would find it IMPOSSIBLE to find information. Those same brands/products would then often suddenly show up on RoseRoseShop, KoreaDepart, TesterKorea, etc. A lot of these brands are really new, and they jump onto the Memebox wagon to try to get their name out there. A lot of unknown items we receive in our boxes I've also seen being sold on the Memebox Korea site in their shop, and those items were also sometimes ENTIRELY unknown to the internet.

I really do think any legitimate issues would be brought up in this thread. And so far no one has received expired or old products. I've honestly had more issues with my other subscription boxes than my Memeboxes (all of which I started ordering at the same time) and I order an obscene amount of Memeboxes. So, I'm definitely not worried about those sorts of things.

Copyright issues and customer service....That's where my concerns lie 95% of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I do agree. I don't use hard soap (and struggle to find people that want those items) but I love those sorts of touches. And I really do love getting items from small and unknown brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The only bad part about that is trying to track down back ups!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

Got only Skinfood not TFS. They both look good. I have one of the products from before, but I love it, so not complaining about a backup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 30, 2014)

Well, I'm less disappointed that I missed the Skinfood box now, although I would have liked to try the sugar scrub.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Well, I'm less disappointed that I missed the Skinfood box now, although I would have liked to try the sugar scrub.


Order it of off ebay! It's amazing!! You need it in your life  :wub:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy enough with the Skinfood and Face Shop boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Disappointed in the Holika Holika box.. cheapest items possible and they aren't even cute, IMO. 
I think the prices of the items in these 3 boxes show how much the relatively unknown products in general Memeboxes have inflated " Memevalues".

I'm glad I know what's in the Tony Moly box- I think it's totally cute.

Wish there had been spoilers for Etude House and Banila Co. boxes. Now I'm almost dreading what they might do there. Etude House has hundreds of colorful, useful, and pretty things. I think it would be hard to mess up. I hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Order it of off ebay! It's amazing!! You need it in your life  :wub:


I might have to, considering how many glowing reviews I've seen of the product.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I think the issue with listed prices is they tend to be "retail" values. But those things aren't purchased for retail costs in Korea, or on most sites for that matter.

I think we sometimes forget that brands like TM and HH are more like a drugstore level brand than say department store level. Which with Korean skincare isn't really a reflection of their quality.

But honestly, even the listed values for TM and HH are often so much higher than what people pay in Korea, or even online a lot of the time. I think we just assume it's more accurate because it's so much lower than it is for a lot of the less familiar items.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 30, 2014)

So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.



Spoiler


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

i class most brands as drug store ,and lower priced, in superdrug in the uk. most things are or under £3.00 or $4-5.

so i expect nothing more , while gloss up the price we know the prices as we can buy elsewhere  online easier now too, id never think each item in a box is £10.00 each , i mean thats just not gonna happen.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I think the issue with listed prices is they tend to be "retail" values. But those things aren't purchased for retail costs in Korea, or on most sites for that matter.
> 
> I think we sometimes forget that brands like TM and HH are more like a drugstore level brand than say department store level. Which with Korean skincare isn't really a reflection of their quality.
> 
> But honestly, even the listed values for TM and HH are often so much higher than what people pay in Korea, or even online a lot of the time. I think we just assume it's more accurate because it's so much lower than it is for a lot of the less familiar items.


LOL, all I know is that I was looking at the brands Tony Moly, Face Shop, Holika Holika and Etude House on BeautyNet Korea and HonestSkin yesterday ( and placing  orders) and also later- buying some really cute things on eBay and it seems to me that Memebox could have done better than the bright orange item and the one makeup item in a skincare box in the other one.

*Yes, I got 5 products- all newly released items from Tony Moly etc. on BNK for $30 including shipping to the USA. I definitely know we aren't looking at boutique level items here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

The Skinfood and Face Shop boxes will be nice. But after looking at the Holika Holika stock, I'm not happy to be getting another of the same botanical plant in an item. I think that makes 8 for me in 2 months.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


She is beyond precious!!! What a beautiful little girl

And the make up you did for her looks amazing!!!!! She must think you are the coolest mom in the world.


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm really happy with the skinfood box as it has several items on my Wishlist! I'm happy with the face shop and Holika Holika too. Tony moly not as much but I knew what was in it and chose not to cancel it so all in all I can't wait to get home tonight and get my hands on my boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


oh she's so precious


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


oh that is great work!!  I love it!  Your daughter is so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Aww, she's so adorable! And you are a terrific artist. I bet she'll have a wonderful time!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


AMAZING WORK!!! WAAAAH!!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> So my Halloween box product that I thought had mold on it was condensation lol, was confirmed earlier today, so I went ahead and used it, I actually put the box to good use on my daughter and made her into the Black Swan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Your insane!! Well done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

I received my Pony x Memebox palette a few days ago and I started testing it--it's great! I hope the Memeshop offers this very very very soon! Hey, Memespies: please announce that you're going to carry this, like, this afternoon because everyone needs one!

In other news, the swatch photo Sam posted has me panting--I want all that pink glitter! This might be my first collaboration box ever!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I received my Pony x Memebox palette a few days ago and I started testing it--it's great! I hope the Memeshop offers this very very very soon! Hey, Memespies: please announce that you're going to carry this, like, this afternoon because everyone needs one!
> 
> In other news, the swatch photo Sam posted has me panting--I want all that pink glitter! This might be my first collaboration box ever!


I am very much looking forward to getting Sam's box and the other 2 in the 3 box bundle- Vagabond Youth and CPM3.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I received my Pony x Memebox palette a few days ago and I started testing it--it's great! I hope the Memeshop offers this very very very soon! Hey, Memespies: please announce that you're going to carry this, like, this afternoon because everyone needs one!
> 
> In other news, the swatch photo Sam posted has me panting--I want all that pink glitter! This might be my first collaboration box ever!


Are they actually gonna carry it?? It looks fab!


----------



## catyz (Oct 30, 2014)

for those of you that are on the fence about the individual Innisfree box, there is only 8 left. So get yours soon if you want it! I just got one.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, so I caved in and got the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle. I just couldn't stand the thought of it disappearing before I got the chance to order, so I snatched it right up!

Now we play the waiting game.... until December 16th.... At least it has free express shipping! It'll be so nice to get it within the week of it shipping out. Merry Christmas to me &lt;3


----------



## blinded (Oct 30, 2014)

Ahhh, I want to look at the skinfood spoiler! I'm trying to resist but I'm weak and don't want to wait 15+ days.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay, so I caved in and got the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle. I just couldn't stand the thought of it disappearing before I got the chance to order, so I snatched it right up!
> 
> Now we play the waiting game.... until December 16th.... At least it has free express shipping! It'll be so nice to get it within the week of it shipping out. Merry Christmas to me &lt;3


you will get it on the 17th!! seriously - with express shipping, I have found I get it one day after they ship


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you will get it on the 17th!! seriously - with express shipping, I have found I get it one day after they ship


unless you are in europe then it is two as time difference isn't enough


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed their free sampling event items from the first round (camel cream, 7 seconds) seem to have shipped at the same time as the ones from the second round (modeling masks....Lots and lots of modeling masks)?

I'm wondering if they just waited to mark them as shipped or if they all went out at the same time. My tracking numbers aren't listed for most of them, so I can't really tell.

Here's hoping they don't arrive on the same day. My mailman will not be too happy. And I think that's far too much excitement for my pooch!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Has anyone else noticed their free sampling event items from the first round (camel cream, 7 seconds) seem to have shipped at the same time as the ones from the second round (modeling masks....Lots and lots of modeling masks)?
> 
> I'm wondering if they just waited to mark them as shipped or if they all went out at the same time. My tracking numbers aren't listed for most of them, so I can't really tell.
> 
> Here's hoping they don't arrive on the same day. My mailman will not be too happy. And I think that's far too much excitement for my pooch!


Have they announced the third round winners?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 30, 2014)

It looks like the new collab is up on the website!


----------



## theori3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Have they announced the third round winners?


I think they're behind on notifying winners for several contests...


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I think they're behind on notifying winners for several contests...


Thanks for the info


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

I REALLY like the Skinfood and Face Shop boxes in person. Just got my 2 sets. Photos of a full box on IG never displays the items well. Another lesson learned today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

the instagram contest hasn't had winners announced yet from vagabond youth (i don't think)

the collab does nothing for me either


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa I don't think so. I also don't think they ever announced winners for the USA Exclusives thing.

I think they just have way too much going on at the moment.

And didn't they stop the last round of the free sampling event after a couple of days? Around the time they took away free shipping?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I don't think so. I also don't think they ever announced winners for the USA Exclusives thing.
> 
> I think they just have way too much going on at the moment.
> 
> And didn't they stop the last round of the free sampling event after a couple of days? Around the time they took away free shipping?


Yeah, they did end it early. I don't think they announced winners for the CutiePieMarzia facebook event either, and like @@Jane George said, they never posted the winners of the Vagabond Youth Instagram contest. I think October might have been just a bit too epic, lol. It has been a good month in the Memeworld, though!

Edited for clarity!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

@@blinded I tried the hair product from luckybox #10. It's like a hair mask/conditioner. It doesn't have a strong scent. My hair were squeaky -clean after using it! I think it's like any other hair mask I have used. It's a nice product. My hair is thick, straight and long, I don't have any detangling issues. I wouldn't mind receiving it again but I didn't go crazy with the results!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

New collab box a bit meh so will give it a miss (bank balance sighs in relief). Wish I'd got the Face Shop one now as looked nice. Tony Moly looks ok so think I'll be happy with that when it finally arrives next week. Just hoping the Dessert box has lots of cute things and smells yummy!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

where exactly is this year going....


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

arggh, I guess this is going to be one of those days where DHL is going to deliver LATE.  sigh.   And our doors close at 5pm.  double sigh

not too impressed with the new collab box.  Too much glitter (and I love glitter, I just think it is just too makeup heavy)


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> She is beyond precious!!! What a beautiful little girl
> 
> And the make up you did for her looks amazing!!!!! She must think you are the coolest mom in the world.


Super cute!!!! I also really love your Christmas tree!!!


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 30, 2014)

The skin food box looks so empty and totally not what I was expecting. Where is anything from their volcanic, green tea or honey range??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not going to cancel but nothing special either. Even the boz value is just about 50 memedollars.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you will get it on the 17th!! seriously - with express shipping, I have found I get it one day after they ship


Wow, really?! That's super exciting to find out! Really looking forward to these boxes. Especially since Wonder Woman is my idol. &lt;3


----------



## gypsy696 (Oct 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not too impressed with the new collab box. Too much glitter (and I love glitter, I just think it is just too makeup heavy)


Yeah. And no VIP pricing for this one or bundle sets either?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@theori3 I definitely have loved a lot of things that happened this month. But I can't help but sort of laugh at the fact that I think the things/aspects of certain situations that they think were meant to be epic, weren't the things that got me so excited. REALLY curious to see the releases tonight, and see how they end this "epic" month. Part of me wonders if something big is going to happen in the next two days.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

gypsy696 said:


> Yeah. And no VIP pricing for this one or bundle sets either?


What, they're not bundling it with CPM2???

Edit:  @@cfisher, yeah, although I'm really new to Memebox, I think their idea of epic and mine is way different, which is OK.  I didn't see much hoopla about the Chocolate Mania box (sorry to harp on that one) but it's so amazing.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 30, 2014)

here's the link to her video


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

So is there something wrong with me?  I cant get the site to come up?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Are they actually gonna carry it?? It looks fab!


I hope they will make an announcement very very very soon! Hmm...I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So is there something wrong with me?  I cant get the site to come up?


When it comes to Memebox, it's always safe to assume it's them. lol


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 30, 2014)

The collab box isnt bad i think. I'll definitely pass, but i can see a lot of people liking it. For me, it's just too glittery. And not even everyday neutrals.

Im quite iffy about rire... It reminds me of cheap room, i dont Know why. Maybe the silly font? Anyway, I'll pass anything from that brand.

See ing too cool for school in boxes is a good sign anyway. I just hope yeon isnt the new hope girl.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> When it comes to Memebox, it's always safe to assume it's them. lol


I haven't been able to access the site since yesterday afternoon...  :\


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

I bet she makes a fair amount of commission through that link


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, first box they've NOT doubled up with CPM2.... Perhaps they are running low so better order now girls or you'll miss out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I haven't been able to access the site since yesterday afternoon...  :\


Never mind.  It's broken in Chrome.  Works fine in Firefox.  Derp.  Shoulda thought of that earlier.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Never mind.  It's broken in Chrome.  Works fine in Firefox.  Derp.  Shoulda thought of that earlier.


That happened to me once. Had to reinstall chrome actually for it to work :S


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 30, 2014)

I couldn't get it to work in Chrome yesterday for quite a few hours.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

My Chrome browser is working fine on Memebox.com and has not had any glitches. I did to a Flash player update yesterday- might be the difference. IDK.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 30, 2014)

I bought my second " Samantha" box through her link. She made the video and picked out things I really like, so it seemed fair to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I can't believe the code worked on any of my accounts but it did.. I will like this box as long as I get the lip color she is wearing or a similar shade, not coral. I think her colors are very pretty, especially for dark hair and blue eyes like she and I both have. The skin care is great!! Love it the most.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

What is the xpony thing that memebox advertised in the emails?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

Pony come to the shop November the 3rd hello come to momma

@


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

if pony is us only i will be v. angry


----------



## veritazy (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if pony is us only i will be v. angry


They heard us lol. Spies are alive! 

@ dream came true~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> They heard us lol. Spies are alive!
> 
> @ dream came true~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i dont trust them enough to celebrate yet. it could be america only


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if pony is us only i will be v. angry


It's coming to the global shop. I got an email yesterday after Lauren saw my IG post about people wanting to buy Pony and she said global Memeshop. I trust Lauren, affiliate whisperer. ahahah


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's coming to the global shop. I got an email yesterday after Lauren saw my IG post about people wanting to buy Pony and she said global Memeshop. I trust Lauren, affiliate whisperer. ahahah


ironically i trust her but not memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

@ are we emailing Lauren the same emails daily by chance this is worrying


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @ are we emailing Lauren the same emails daily by chance this is worrying


AHHHAHA did you ask Lauren about Pony, too?! She emailed me after she saw my photo. ahahah I thought I was going to get in trouble for grabbing stuff from Meme-K early, but Memebox is really smart about not interfering with affiliates--I appreciate it.  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @ are we emailing Lauren the same emails daily by chance this is worrying


if you ever get an admin puppet you know it is too late....


----------



## veritazy (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's coming to the global shop. I got an email yesterday after Lauren saw my IG post about people wanting to buy Pony and she said global Memeshop. I trust Lauren, *affiliate whisperer.* ahahah


Hahha you made me think of Caesar Milan for awhile. We be memebox b*tches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Woof.

I will see how much they will price it though.


----------



## blinded (Oct 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@blinded I tried the hair product from luckybox #10. It's like a hair mask/conditioner. It doesn't have a strong scent. My hair were squeaky -clean after using it! I think it's like any other hair mask I have used. It's a nice product. My hair is thick, straight and long, I don't have any detangling issues. I wouldn't mind receiving it again but I didn't go crazy with the results!


Thanks for letting me know. Maybe I'll hold off on this box for now then. If there was a magical lucky 10 restock I'd grab it, but I'm not counting on that happening.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

I emailed your shopping site yesterday @ to see if they could get hold of it for me grrr. Have now cancelled email offer from them lol


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am not getting the new collaboration Samantha box since it's too makeup heavy for me but I do use that hair booster product in it and it great! Works well on my thick wavy hair.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> See ing too cool for school in boxes is a good sign anyway. *I just hope yeon isnt the new hope girl.*


I think it might be... it has been in a _lotta_ boxes lately, and it has that certain je ne sais quoi de cheap.

I'm kinda digging the Samantha collab! I wish Memebox had a written break-down of the products rather than just a photographic one, so I know which items are variables (can't watch the vid right now). I'd love to try that blush, but I don't think that color would work for me. And I have no use for the glitter, but everything else? :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I emailed your shopping site yesterday @ to see if they could get hold of it for me grrr. Have now cancelled email offer from them lol


LOL Avecko may still be the best and cheapest option, given how Memebox might set the price and how long the handling takes. Having dealt with both companies, I trust Avecko + Meme-K, but I can see how people would want to use points.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

In other news, the "reviews" in this week's free sampling event are now called "pre-view comments" in the email and shop banners. But the individual items still say, "write a review and enter to win," and you still have to, you know, write a review to enter to win.

Oh, Memebox! :lol:


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 30, 2014)

had706 said:


> I am not getting the new collaboration Samantha box since it's too makeup heavy for me but I do use that hair booster product in it and it great! Works well on my thick wavy hair.


I caved and bought it because I liked at least 4 of the products, the hair booster being one of them, so I'm glad to hear it works great! I have super thick hair too.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 30, 2014)

okay.... who's pony? never heard of her, she really got that amazing taste in skincare, makeup etc?


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> That happened to me once. Had to reinstall chrome actually for it to work :S


I just did this and it's now working!  Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Oct 30, 2014)

@@sunsign6 it's a pretty good deal too in the box too as I got mine from beautynetkorea for like $13. Assuming the one in the box is full size - hard to tell in the pic though!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@flushblush I actually JUST noticed though that some of the items from the last week's "free sampling event" have all the reviews wiped out. I wonder if theyre going to wipe them out from all the products?

More importantly...I wonder if they're cleaning up all the fake reviews on other items in both the Memeshop and the USA Exclusives.

...Here's hoping!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 30, 2014)

I quite like Samantha's box, if there was sth else instead of the lip mask and tint which I already have, I'd probably pull the trigger.

Now I'm just waiting for Pony's palette, yay! I wish they'd give us discount codes and some VIP points before it's released - somehow, I predict it may prove to be a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just did this and it's now working!  Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yey! glad it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 30, 2014)

On another note, I hope they have a restock on the Rose Edition box since it ships out tomorrow. I have a feeling I'm going to have box envy on that one and I don't even like the smell of roses :lol:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL Avecko may still be the best and cheapest option, given how Memebox might set the price and how long the handling takes. Having dealt with both companies, I trust Avecko + Meme-K, but I can see how people would want to use points.


i made money on my memebox sale last night and i have points , its worthy of a points spend  with or without offers or codes,


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

the new collab actually looks quite nice! ^^ I want to wait until the release of pony's palette and see how much it costs and then decide if I'm getting this box!

If it sells out in the meantime, I wasn't meant to be! ^^

I'm so excited about the palette being available in the global shop! I hope the price is reasonable!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 30, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> On another note, I hope they have a restock on the Rose Edition box since it ships out tomorrow. I have a feeling I'm going to have box envy on that one and I don't even like the smell of roses :lol:


I am more excited about this box now since seeing a spoiler for it!  I don't know how to do a spoiler tag yet or else I would.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 30, 2014)

My bundle was delivered less than ten minutes after I left. Figures. Ive been off the MUT board because I didn't want to spoil these boxes. Im totally new to the brands so I didnt want to be influenced by an "experienced user's" lack of excitement (if that makes sense). My first reaction was to let out an *excited squeal*

Have to take my cat baby to the vet soon, will post more after  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> okay.... who's pony? never heard of her, she really got that amazing taste in skincare, makeup etc?


I didn't know either!  Found this...

http://www.pinterest.com/kimbeybey/pony-korean-make-up/

Although I'm not in her age group, I like a lot of her looks.  Way better than some-who-shall-not-be-named who look perpetually startled and/or Botox'ed to death.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@ I'm about to place an order through Avecko for some stuff through Meme-K and GMarket. Is there anything that was recently added to Meme-K that I should know about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@flushblush I actually JUST noticed though that some of the items from the last week's "free sampling event" have all the reviews wiped out. I wonder if theyre going to wipe them out from all the products?
> 
> More importantly...I wonder if they're cleaning up all the fake reviews on other items in both the Memeshop and the USA Exclusives.
> 
> ...Here's hoping!


This is seriously awesome. Between this and granting us the much-requested Pony palette (to name just a few reasons), I'm loving how Memebox is taking our feedback into consideration.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> This is seriously awesome. Between this and granting us the much-requested Pony palette (to name just a few reasons), I'm loving how Memebox is taking our feedback into consideration.


Oh, wow. So I just poked around a bit, and....

Not only are the fake reviews removed from the Memeshop (THANK GOODNESS!) as well as USA Exclusives...But the real reviews are removed from the USA Exclusives.

So I think they may have "reset" everything. 

I do hope they dig through to find real reviews from before this whole spamfest (and yes fake reviews on boxes and items from before then were an issue as well, and I don't want those back).

But I also hope they start to actually read reviews from now on before approving them for the site.

And I hope this free sampling thing is more in control this time. ...Surely people understand how it works by now, don't they?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I'm about to place an order through Avecko for some stuff through Meme-K and GMarket. Is there anything that was recently added to Meme-K that I should know about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you have Original Raw Black Jam already? http://www.memebox.com/page/7261 There's OR Day Shu and cc cream, but no idea if they're good. Hmm otherwise it's been fairly quiet over there, from what I can tell. They've had some events and things, but I haven't seen any crazy brand additions.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Do you have Original Raw Black Jam already? http://www.memebox.com/page/7261 There's OR Day Shu and cc cream, but no idea if they're good. Hmm otherwise it's been fairly quiet over there, from what I can tell. They've had some events and things, but I haven't seen any crazy brand additions.


Yeah, I have a small thing of it. And still hoping it shows up in a future box *Ahem Blackout Ahem*. I already poked through everything and made a list, so it's mostly that I just didn't want to miss out on any amazing new additions. Thank you! I know you mentioned you pay attention to the newer stuff and I knew if you saw anything amazing like a Chosungah item greatly reduced in price, you'd be the gal to ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2014)

kbabe said:


> I am more excited about this box now since seeing a spoiler for it!  I don't know how to do a spoiler tag yet or else I would.


What was the spoiler?

Where did you see it?

If you want to PM me I can put it in a spoiler tag for you.


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 30, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I think it might be... it has been in a _lotta_ boxes lately, and it has that certain je ne sais quoi de cheap.
> 
> I'm kinda digging the Samantha collab! I wish Memebox had a written break-down of the products rather than just a photographic one, so I know which items are variables (can't watch the vid right now). I'd love to try that blush, but I don't think that color would work for me. And I have no use for the glitter, but everything else? :smilehappyyes:


Ive Been very good at avoiding it so far *knocks on wood* i only got that swirl balm in cute2 (which is obviously unopened and will stay that way for eternity). Maybe because i avoid makeup Heavy boxes in general. The only makeup item i loved so far is ironically the hope girl milky balm lipstick ( i got that in soft lavender so that explains it), and the gel liners, those are welcome anytime - any color.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Pony is a makeup guru. She has a blog and a YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQ0f_g2mQlLfa9N8ETZKkuU1iqxnIHfJM

She was the model/MUA that Etude House selected to promote the Play101 pencils. 



She's certainly someone who knows makeup and her taste in products is killer (I end up buying most things she likes ahahah), so when she made a palette with Memebox I AMPED. Her palette pre-sale caused the Memebox Korea site to crash--she's a huge deal in kbeauty. Like, the hugest of huge deals. She's already done two (I think it's just two?) collaboration boxes with Meme-K and her choices were great.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 30, 2014)

So what do you guys think of the Korean makeup items? So far I've avoided purchasing makeup boxes, but the new collaboration box looks kind of good and a bit on the fence getting it. I'm hoping some spoilers for the dessert box will show tomorrow.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

To get 911 box now or wait till tomorrow's releases...hmmmm.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> To get 911 box now or wait till tomorrow's releases...hmmmm.


I think there are only 1-2 left! You have to take a decision like...now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 30, 2014)

EmiB said:


> So what do you guys think of the Korean makeup items? So far I've avoided purchasing makeup boxes, but the new collaboration box looks kind of good and a bit on the fence getting it. I'm hoping some spoilers for the dessert box will show tomorrow.


I love what ive tried so far. My favorite mascara is the holika holika magic pole. The gel liners are amazing too. And most lip products are Great too (the ones i selected and the random cheap room orange madness), the reason why i avoid makeup Heavy boxes is that im terrified to recieve more hope girl or cheek room products... Or other dollar store looking stuff. Or wrong colors.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I think there are only 1-2 left! You have to take a decision like...now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok..you convinced me...order in so perhaps one box or sold out now!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm really not into makeup, so I don't care to receive it in Memeboxes. And we all constantly joke about Hope Girl and such.

But I always assumed that it was similar to drugstore level products in the US. I mean, obviously I don't expect drugstore level makeup, which would be more along the lines of Clio, Chosungah, etc. But are we really getting $1 NYC level stuff, or is it more like Maybelline level? 

(I really am just curious, since I don't use the makeup products.)


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> What was the spoiler?
> 
> Where did you see it?
> 
> If you want to PM me I can put it in a spoiler tag for you.


 sent you a message!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm really not into makeup, so I don't care to receive it in Memeboxes. And we all constantly joke about Hope Girl and such.
> 
> But I always assumed that it was similar to drugstore level products in the US. I mean, obviously I don't expect drugstore level makeup, which would be more along the lines of Clio, Chosungah, etc. But are we really getting $1 NYC level stuff, or is it more like Maybelline level?
> 
> (I really am just curious, since I don't use the makeup products.)


I've been having a wee look at YesStyle website as it seems to have quite a few of the products. For example, the Face Shop hand cream (with the cute little animal) is £6.90 so about on par with the Body Shop in the UK (there or there abouts). Probably slightly more expensive products would be like l'occitane which is the next step up (roughly). So, not high end products but Boots chemist UK level...Barry M, No7 etc...


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Think I got the last 911 box after all as now sold out!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

ohh...I love those colors in the Pony Palette!  Very nice indeed - I would get those ...


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

I enjoy korean makeup, as I think it's more subtle, natural &amp; also very affordable!

I like buying makeup from etude house, clio, tony moly, 3 concept eyes &amp; holika holika! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohh...I love those colors in the Pony Palette!  Very nice indeed - I would get those ...


Where are you seeing them?  Am I being more of a derp than usual?  Thanks!!

Edit:  Never mind, found it!  LOVE those colors, some matte, some shimmer but not too much, not heavy glitter.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@Alidolly That was in regards to the makeup people talk about. Like Yeon, Cheekroom, Hope Girl, etc.

But I will say that YesStyle has markups of up to 800% on some items, so I wouldn't pay much attention to their prices in general. Though the do have reasonable prices on some items, it's just very hit or miss. I do buy through them on a rare occasion, but it tends to be when they're the only place on the internet that still has an item that was discontinued over a year ago. I guess that tells you how quickly some things sell with them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

I have some points saved up from reviews, which will most probably be used on the pony palette! ^^


----------



## Fae (Oct 30, 2014)

You can see them here:

http://www.memorable-days.net/2014/09/memebox-x-pony-eyeshadow-palette-shine.html

(not my blog)


----------



## jennifertorresq (Oct 30, 2014)

I dont know how many of you guys ordered the face shop box or the skinfood box, but I ordered both and just got them in the mail...and let me just say im a little underwhelmed by the face shop superbox.


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 30, 2014)

So Young also did a review/tutorial of the Memebox and Pony palette on her youtube channel and I really liked it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 30, 2014)

kbabe said:


> sent you a message!


Got it!

Just posted in the Spoilers thread.

It looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but I'm sure October has passed..... This is for the new round of free samples.

I wonder when the winners for the last round will be announced


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 30, 2014)

jennifertorresq said:


> I dont know how many of you guys ordered the face shop box or the skinfood box, but I ordered both and just got them in the mail...and let me just say im a little underwhelmed by the face shop superbox.


 Can u please put the skinfood in the spoiler? I don't have instagram and been looking for spoilers. I won't be receiving mine until... Who knows? Ty!


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 30, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Can u please put the skinfood in the spoiler? I don't have instagram and been looking for spoilers. I won't be receiving mine until... Who knows? Ty!


It's here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/

on the memebox spoilers page


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this but I'm sure October has passed..... This is for the new round of free samples.
> 
> I wonder when the winners for the last round will be announced


yes I noticed it too. I think they just copy &amp; pasted from the original and forgot to change the date.


----------



## Bunbunny (Oct 30, 2014)

P.S. if for some reason you can't get the Pony pallette, it looks to me like Maybellene's The Nudes will be a good dupe -- see swatches here. (12 colours, $15) (The pots are smaller though)

Since I own The Nudes, I can't possibly convince myself to get the new pallette, even though it looks lovely.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

can anyone tell me what the texture and fallout is like with the eyeshadows?


----------



## theori3 (Oct 30, 2014)

About the reviews, it looks like all reviews, even for boxes and reviews submitted long before the weird review contests, have been taken down from the Memebox website. That makes me think that maybe it's just a glitch? Or maybe they are actually re-reviewing things.


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 30, 2014)

I was going through my luckybox #10 products. The box has 6 full size products and 1 sample. That's fine so far. HOWEVER, according to my research (I am relatively new to memebox) only 3 of the full size products were featured in previous boxes... A bit disappointed as I bought this box because I wanted to try favourite products from previous boxes... It's not a good sign if half of the items are new! Maybe I am wrong, but have any of these items been featured in previous boxes?



Spoiler



Malus Intensive hair treatment

Bee Tox Control Cream by Dr MJ

snow brightening body cream


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

theori3 said:


> About the reviews, it looks like all reviews, even for boxes and reviews submitted long before the weird review contests, have been taken down from the Memebox website. That makes me think that maybe it's just a glitch? Or maybe they are actually re-reviewing things.


Yeah, I was really shocked when I realized that EVERYTHING was gone. But with them being late on that whole review contest and the USA Exclusives thing, part of me wonders if they really are going through and actually fixing their review system.

But....I don't want to get my hopes up. But it would be a wise move on their part, I know a LOT of us were really frustrated with that whole thing.

Seriously, I may not take reviews seriously, but even I was frustrated when I'd look at a new item that I was interested in and see a 5 star review, but when I go to read it to see what that person says...It's two paragraphs about how it's the greatest thing ever to exist in the world of skincare, only to be followed by "...Is this part of the sampling event?" or my favorite "Thanks Memebox, I can't wait for you to send me this to try!"


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can anyone tell me what the texture and fallout is like with the eyeshadows?


I did some heavy petting of my palette and the grain is fine, it's a smooth texture for both the mattes and the shimmers. The shimmers do not seem to be in danger of breaking up or clumping due to a coarse mill of the ingredients.
As for the fallout: I never wear eyeshadow without Urban Decay or Etude House Proof 10 primer, so this may not be standard. I found the fallout to be negligible (and I put it under my eyes without primer, too).

I compared this to my Etude House So Hot Play and So Chic Play palettes that were considered very high quality for the price ($15 each) and the Pony palette feels much finer on my fingers with more consistent color pigmentation. Pigmentation is good.

This isn't Urban Decay Naked 4, but I'd say that if the price is...$30 or under grab it and don't look back.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I didn't know either!  Found this...
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/kimbeybey/pony-korean-make-up/
> 
> Although I'm not in her age group, I like a lot of her looks.  Way better than some-who-shall-not-be-named who look perpetually startled and/or Botox'ed to death.


She's EXTREMELY pretty and even I am super excited for that palette. Totally my shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


jennifertorresq said:


> I dont know how many of you guys ordered the face shop box or the skinfood box, but I ordered both and just got them in the mail...and let me just say im a little underwhelmed by the face shop superbox.


I didn't really expect much more than what it is but....


Spoiler



Ive been wanting to order that blusher for ages now and I actually got my color. Score!

I certainly don't need another moisture cream (I should take a pic of my everything moisturizing drawer and you'll see why I say this. LOL) but I've never tried a product with hyaluronic acid so that interests me a bit.

The Pet Hand Cream is adorable but I do wish I'd received Baby Powder instead of the cute little kitten in Fruit Floral. @biancardi...what did you get?

I've wanted the Honey Lip Balm but I received strawberry. It's cute and I guess I could give it a try since I have like three honey snail lip balms now from the Honey box.

Shadow....I'm so clueless when I see sparkles. I'm just not a girly girl. :/

The Milly Plus - I received shower cream even though the card states lotion. How about everyone else? I was actually super excited to receive a Milky Shower Creme, love this kind of stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

ty. I am allergic to my UD naked 2 so looking for alternatives that aren't the very cheap end of the market. I have MUA but it aint great with high fallout. I will prob buy this

lmao. sorry not sure if it is lost in translation but 'heavy petting' in the uk is an interesting term. I certainly wouldn't do it with an eyeshadow


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> ty. I am allergic to my UD naked 2 so looking for alternatives that aren't the very cheap end of the market. I have MUA but it aint great with high fallout. I will prob buy this
> 
> lmao. sorry not sure if it is lost in translation but 'heavy petting' in the uk is an interesting term. I certainly wouldn't do it with an eyeshadow


Hehe it means the same here lol. I feel very passionate about this palette right now. Haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

well, whatever floats your boat.

but if it gets a restraining order its all on you....


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 30, 2014)

Could you please recommend a good lip balm? Thats NOT in a pot. Twist up, crayon, whatever i dont have to touch with my fingers and then transfer ALL the bacteria right into my mouth. Gosh, i hate lip balms in pots so much.


----------



## boxnewbie (Oct 30, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> It's here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/
> 
> on the memebox spoilers page


Thank you soo much! Less items but still excited!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 30, 2014)

korean or not?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> She's EXTREMELY pretty and even I am super excited for that palette. Totally my shades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't really expect much more than what it is but....
> 
> ...


I got the same as you - we must be box twins!!  What color of blush did you get?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 30, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Could you please recommend a good lip balm? Thats NOT in a pot. Twist up, crayon, whatever i dont have to touch with my fingers and then transfer ALL the bacteria right into my mouth. Gosh, i hate lip balms in pots so much.


innisfree honey canola lip balm - I have it and it is wonderful!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> well, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> but if it gets a restraining order its all on you....


lol, fanserviced is a Level 3 palette offender.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got the same as you - we must be box twins!!  What color of blush did you get?


Haha! I received the pink/green blusher. Not sure of color name but light pink. Would have been happy with the light peach also, those are the two I've wanted to try, because they reminded me of Benefit packaging and I love their blushers/bronzers. Yeah, not a good reason at all. LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't received my shop order of the 7 seconds sheets yet, BUT I did get my order of the Neogen gold black caviar and 24Miracle packs of the similar products. The little scrubbies look similar but the Neogen has a huge 250ml bottle of a thick essence and the other has about half that size. I bought them both on sale but I think the Neogen was around $55.00 not on sale and I see why. The essence is massive and has little gold flakes floating in it. Can't wait to try these both to compare them to the 7 seconds masks. Weeeee


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe My 24Miracle just arrived today, so excited!

TesterKorea actually JUST added the lemon and green tea Neogen serum and gauze. The weird thing is, the only thing missing from the set appears to be the silver container. It was listed at either $15 or $25, and I had a couple in my cart, when suddenly it dropped down to $5 in my cart!!!! I, of course, grabbed a few lemon and one green tea. They didn't have any other versions (or any other HIGHLY discounted Neogen). No idea why or how they're selling it so cheap...But...

I suggest grabbing some while you can, for those interested.

Still really anxious to compare them to the 7 seconds masks (haven't tried yet either), as well as the countless standard peeling pads I have from Korean brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's coming to the global shop. I got an email yesterday after Lauren saw my IG post about people wanting to buy Pony and she said global Memeshop. I trust Lauren, affiliate whisperer. ahahah


Lauren is THE BEST!! Lauren, if you're reading this we love you girl, you got skills!!


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok, now that I've caught up on the 6 pages that I slept through...

I like the Samantha box, I find those 'chunky' Korean pigments to always be really nice, yes fallout can be a problem but damn they pack a punch visually on the eyes. I also like how she has tried to cover all her bases in the box and genuinely seems like she likes the contents. If I had the cash I would buy that box.

The Pony palette: I think I'll have to buy that, I'm a palette whore and not afraid to admit it. Only thing I don't like about it; those silly little applicators. 

The free sampling event: I entered the last one for a single item and I'm going to enter this one for a few others, after seeing people win and the mask ordering f*$^# up that I made I see two benefits of being involved - 1. I might win something. 2. I won't order something with a $0 cost and free shipping and then look like a tool because I didn't bother being more involved with the site in the first place.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> The Pony palette: I think I'll have to buy that, I'm a palette whore and not afraid to admit it. Only thing I don't like about it; those silly little applicators.


The applicators are trash. The shadows are fine-grained, so the pink brush one especially tears up the surface and then you're trying to chase the bits down and get them on the brush. urgh


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The applicators are trash. The shadows are fine-grained, so the pink brush one especially tears up the surface and then you're trying to chase the bits down and get them on the brush. urgh


Yup, I would believe that! I actually find that most brushes, even full sized and double ended, that come with palettes are just bloody shit. I would prefer that they are left out to be honest, they are always a waste of space.


----------



## blinded (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this the same palette you're talking about that's on TesterKorea? http://testerkorea.com/Product/w-memebox-pony-eyeshadow-palette-144g

Oh, I'm totally blaming @@cfisher if I end up ordering something. I can't resist being told to go buy something because it's on sale.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@blinded

The Neogen kit I've seen on sale recently on KoreaDepart for a bit over $20, and I've never seen those Neogen serums anywhere near that cheap. I think the $5 thing is some sort of error, or perhaps some sort of introductory price to get some attention? I don't know, but Neogen is REALLY fighting for the international sales, because they keep doing huge sales on KoreaDepart, and now they're even showing up on other sites...Plus the Memebox stuff. Until recently I never even saw their stuff on sale on KoreaDepart, and I always checked.

I haven't used the Neogen peeling serum, in all honesty. I've heard mostly great things, though someone told me today it's too sticky for their liking.

At $5 though, how can I resist?!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 30, 2014)

If anyone wants my 20% off $200 code, message me!  (really sorry, meant to post this earlier in the week)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is this the same palette you're talking about that's on TesterKorea? http://testerkorea.com/Product/w-memebox-pony-eyeshadow-palette-144g
> 
> Oh, I'm totally blaming @@cfisher if I end up ordering something. I can't resist being told to go buy something because it's on sale.


WHOA! Tester Korea got the jump on Memebox Global!!! ahahahahahah


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

A week ago I sent in a request to cancel the Memebox Empties and Green Food value set (I wanted to cancel it after purchasing the 7 Seconds masks as well as looking at the empties responses on Facebook, but didn't realize Green Food was still available by itself until the Sweepstakes thing). 

I just checked the email for that account, which I hardly ever use, and realized that the customer service rep asked me "Are you sure you want to cancel that set? I see that you already canceled a box this month."

I didn't realize they paid attention to that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe My 24Miracle just arrived today, so excited!
> 
> TesterKorea actually JUST added the lemon and green tea Neogen serum and gauze. The weird thing is, the only thing missing from the set appears to be the silver container. It was listed at either $15 or $25, and I had a couple in my cart, when suddenly it dropped down to $5 in my cart!!!! I, of course, grabbed a few lemon and one green tea. They didn't have any other versions (or any other HIGHLY discounted Neogen). No idea why or how they're selling it so cheap...But...
> 
> ...


Well I got the last two green tea for 5.00 each. The lemon was gone. Or back to non sale price. No idea why they're so cheap!

Thanks for the heads up! Picked up some skinfood oil cleanser and foaming cleanser too, not like I needed it!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 30, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe

Oh, WOW.

I just looked and the full lemon kit is listed now...At $46! The full Green Tea kit is also now listed at the same price. They must have just added them in the past day.

That HAD to be some sort of major error. And in the photos the only difference is that it does not include the silver container for the gauze (and the tweezers I believe it comes with).

Hah, I'd love to see someone manage to place an order on TesterKorea for only $10 worth of stuff or two items.

But, seriously...That deal is beyond amazing on the Neogen. And I can't seem to find the catch....Yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Well I got the last two green tea for 5.00 each. The lemon was gone. Or back to non sale price. No idea why they're so cheap!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! Picked up some skinfood oil cleanser and foaming cleanser too, not like I needed it!


Aww!! You sure did!!  It's now Xed in my cart :*(  I guess I should have checked the stock first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie_Kay (Oct 30, 2014)

I got my HH/TM bundle today!  I'm really happy with it.  Both boxes had tons of stuff in them, and it had been so long since the spoilers posted, I forgot what I was getting.  I know the value wasn't amazing, but since I don't have anything by either brand, I think this'll be a good way to try a bunch of things.


----------



## Katie_Kay (Oct 30, 2014)

Also I had DHL bring it to my work because I live in an apartment with a locking outer door and need to have someone sign for it.  I forgot to tell our security guard that it was coming.  He opens all of our packages for security reasons.  He's an older guy and likes to make lots of jokes.  As I was leaving with my box today, he was like, "If I use those things, will they make me beautimus?"  I said I'd find him something, and he replied, "Hollywood here I come!"  I thought ya'll would appreciate this after the heavy stuff the last few days.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Aww!! You sure did!! It's now Xed in my cart :*( I guess I should have checked the stock first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahhhhh, I'm sorry! Now I feel like a jerk!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe
> 
> Oh, WOW.
> 
> ...


I almost walked away with just those two, but then I did a 360 in my shipping cart and picked up more stuff, totally hopeless AND drowning in stuff! My husbands about to trade me in for a cheaper model, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Katie_Kay Your security guard sounds adorable! Probably the only man I wouldn't mind poking around my pretty pink boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Krysten Lowe 

How do you think I feel? I'm the greedy little witch that grabbed 3 lemon and a green tea. But, I really had no idea how little stock they must have had, Yikes. In your defense, you had to buy more things to even out the shipping charges, Right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My experience has always been similar with the ones with the separate serum. There used to be a couple of brands that would sell just the gauze pads and plain peeling pads, but I can't find them lately. I'm placing an order with GMarket/Avecko soon so I'm going to try to find something on there, hopefully they'll have something that will work. If I find any I'll be sure to grab you some and send them your way.

Here's hoping I don't have to dig through like 10,000 listings of standard cotton pads!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Katie_Kay Your security guard sounds adorable! Probably the only man I wouldn't mind poking around my pretty pink boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Krysten Lowe
> 
> ...


That would be amazing if you found those and grabbed me a few packs! Thank you, I'll PayPal you whatever! I thought when I ordered the gold caviar is said 1+1 on the pads, I believe the green tea said the same but I only received one stack of 25...

Anyway, I'd be forever grateful if you come across those! Anyway, probs should swing it back to Memebox! I'm definitely going to be skipping anymore branded boxes, the value just wasn't great for SF/TFS, although they're nice products and all. I guess I'm jaded, lols! I still haven't unpacked MCW3 and friends, they're sitting in the corner like bad step-children! I think I may have hit overload. Like last month.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe

They're getting stingy with the pads now! Honestly, they used to include most pads with the types I used to purchase, and then brands would offer their very own branded gauze pads (like it made a difference which brand they were from!) It's so silly, I mean we're buying their expensive serum, can't they let us stretch it out a little bit? They used to have them really cheap too, like $1-$2 for 20 to 50 of them. A lot of people used to use the pads though with their own serum/peeling toner/all in one toner and essence type products, so I wonder if that's why. 

I was about to say...I'm really curious to see what they release tonight. I like when they release brand boxes because it means no temptation or purchases for me, and I do know a lot of people want the branded boxes. But I agree, the value isn't there for me personally. I love that with regular Memeboxes, even once I remove the makeup I'm not interested in or whatever skin care product I just don't care for, I still get far more than what I paid for. 

We're obviously spoiled by the regular Memebox values.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

Btw, the Pony palette shipped is a little over 24.00 USD. If anyone wanted to compare between Memebox and testerkorea.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher the 5.00 Neogen green tea peeling serum has directions to rinse with water after using, which makes no sense, BUT the more expensive kit says nothing about rinsing, so maybe they changed the formula? Confused...


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning beauties~ And *OMG LAST DAY OF THE MONTH!*

Can someone wake me up lol. October has been really a Memetastic month for me. And it broke my bank lol. I think I made VIP in both accounts for sure. *cough*

And I got chosen for a derm-related program so I will be off for the weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yass~ Might not have internet wherever lol. I might have to come back to 945729649831 posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@cfisher @Krystyn Lowe I have always wanted to buy stuff from Testerkorea again but I might need to wait out until I collect a bunch of stuff in my cart because the starting fee for shipping is alot to my region garh! I do think they offer great prices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also very excited for today's box release. This whole week has been packed with releases tho!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Oct 31, 2014)

Interested in the Pony palette, but do Membox charge an absolute fortune to ship to the UK? Might go with TesterKorea instead, if they're reliable.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Could you please recommend a good lip balm? Thats NOT in a pot. Twist up, crayon, whatever i dont have to touch with my fingers and then transfer ALL the bacteria right into my mouth. Gosh, i hate lip balms in pots so much.


I actually think Maybelline's baby lips are fab and affordable. Otherwise I would do EOS lip balms (they smell and taste fantastic LOL). I also use Carmex when the chap gets horrible in winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Bunbunny said:


> P.S. if for some reason you can't get the Pony pallette, it looks to me like Maybellene's The Nudes will be a good dupe -- see swatches here. (12 colours, $15) (The pots are smaller though)
> 
> Since I own The Nudes, I can't possibly convince myself to get the new pallette, even though it looks lovely.


You are right, there are other dupes out there. I would love the palette only because it is daily wearable colors---with shimmer bits. Lol. But thats my greed speaking (coming from a minimal makeup wearer). I have similar colors from my Coastal scents (erm..the 80 color ones that I can never finish using omg) and Kate Japan. Might have to think this tru.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Interested in the Pony palette, but do Membox charge an absolute fortune to ship to the UK? Might go with TesterKorea instead, if they're reliable.


They're gold standard reliable. The Pony palette listing is in the want section, which means they have to order and receive the product from the supplier (Memebox-Korea)--it won't be as fast as usual. But TK is pretty much always a good choice.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning all. @@veritazy just be thankful you don't get woken up by 'get me out, get me out' shouted loud.

been a busy month... is there supposed to be boxes today?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

no boxes today???


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 31, 2014)

Bit late for boxes isn't it.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Morning all. @@veritazy just be thankful you don't get woken up by 'get me out, get me out' shouted loud.
> 
> been a busy month... is there supposed to be boxes today?


lol okay I'm thankful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Maybe no boxes? Or the intern web programmer forgotten again :X

Either ways I need to go out and buy stuff to pack for my trip and visit the post later. Catch up with you ladies tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

enjoy @@veritazy. better than they way i have been woken in past though.

Can be as odd as 'the Monsters are chasing me'

maybe they are just keeping us on our toes or maybe ran out of ideas

Wouldn't mind milk 2, crazy critters, venom box or Korean classics tbh


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Oct 31, 2014)

Just woke up....super excited to check some mememail... aaah feel so empty inside now :'(


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Just woke up....super excited to check some mememail... aaah feel so empty inside now :'(


tbh was a a little confused when not here by 7am gmt


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe thought that by releasing the Samantha S box, that was enough for this month....glad I bought 911 now..


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Do we get a reprieve on Halloween?  If they aren't going to release a box, I am find with that!

Happy Halloween everyone!





  I


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is interested but there a few Tea Cosmetics and a couple Scrub boxes available. Also saw Anti-Aging 3 but didn't check to see how many of those there are.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

happy halloween. don't really celebrate it though. More likely to clebrate all saints day tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

tea was a nice box tbh. Includes the gift tin... if I am thinking of the right one.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

That's the one, Jane. Just three of Tea.

There's also Iope 2 available.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Tentative restock news... my CW1 is marked as shipped... and I have seen completed orders of OMG1, Earth and Sea and Cooling (not sure what other glitchy ones popped up...)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

yeah all those were restocks from a few days ago. Small number restocks during the free express upgrade promo


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday I hope for a vanilla box, and it doesn't materialise...

Are they likely to release new boxes today or will it just be the restocks? I guess they released a collab yesterday.


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

Very nice.

And happy halloween peeps! There isn't much going on here in Europe though. Very quiet as usual. I just went out but I kept thinking of memeboxes ahhh I really needed this weekend getaway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw did anyone see the Chosungah brand box on Memebox Korea? @@cfisher @







Don't ask me whats good because I only tried a few from Memebox so far. I just love their designer packaging . Because I'm shallow. :X And they are too expensive to buy.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

@veritazy  I hope this a good sign of things to come!  I really want to try the black jam!  #toocheaptopurchaserightnow


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Just spent the last 45 minutes with my hand in a pumpkin....yuck. Now regretting buying the pumpkin box lol!!! (Only joking). Daughter now has a carved pumpkin though..granted its not up to some of the masterpieces I've seen online but she's happy as its smiling!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @veritazy  I hope this a good sign of things to come!  I really want to try the black jam!  #toocheaptopurchaserightnow


I hope so too! Ahh the pretty things, come to momma!! I can look pretty, but my makeup desk must look pretty too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Oct 31, 2014)

If we are not going to get new boxes, I would like to see some new spoilers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What about Step by step skincare and Tea Tree cosmetics? 

I am now hoping to see the Neogen Peeling Gauze in the Anniversary box (you really make everything sound so amazing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). One can hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah all those were restocks from a few days ago. Small number restocks during the free express upgrade promo


Doesnt look like its went express but I grabbed them before that page even existed. A lot of people assumed they would be cancelled like the last restocks but that doesnt appear to be the case


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 31, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just spent the last 45 minutes with my hand in a pumpkin....yuck. Now regretting buying the pumpkin box lol!!! (Only joking). Daughter now has a carved pumpkin though..granted its not up to some of the masterpieces I've seen online but she's happy as its smiling!


Mine is begging me to do it, so I guess I'll have to carve it today after work. I have never done it so it might be a disaster.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

No new boxes today I guess?

It's probably just as well, I went totally mad around the time they did releases every day. On the way I have:

Skinfood/TFS (due today!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Rose/Dessert - sooo pleased about the Rose spoiler

Mission Possible: Long Lasting: Pleased I took a punt on this (I don't normally go for the makeup boxes) as the spoiler is a product I will use heavily!

Wine &amp; Cheese: what more needs to be said about this great box?

Thumbs Up: Bloggers/Miracle Masks

Oil: good spoiler

Elixir: surely some good stuff in here?

#11: hmmm

MCW4/Dry and Sensitive Skin: I could be tempted to cancel this. But what if it returned to the glory of MCW1?

Mojito/Petit Treasures

That is gonna be a LOT of skincare.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Mine is begging me to do it, so I guess I'll have to carve it today after work. I have never done it so it might be a disaster.


Use a pen to mark out the design first and use a pumpkin carving knife as much easier to saw than use a knife. Other than that, take off rings and be prepared to get messy!

Ok...gonna say this... Just received the CPM2 box and its not as bad as I feared. I got the pink eyeshadow and its pretty. The apple didn't leak and got the extra Bee Tox cream. Would actually make a lovely present for someone who hasn't come across memebox before as the box is cute. Had also ordered the beauty people Snow White gel liners and they are nice too.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

Alidolly, where did you order your snow white liners from?


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> Alidolly, where did you order your snow white liners from?


It was the memebox shop. Cost 33 dollars though but got free shipping when I ordered them. Came with a free sharpener as well and no duty to pay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

I got the Empress's Secret / Wonder Woman bundle


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

Was it super lucky 11 that was to e filled with favourites that were polled on facebook? I tried to find the post but it's either gone or I'm blind.

Did anyone ever take a guess at what would be in there?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

They are in cute wishlist one if it restocks too


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

Nope 'twas empties box

http://us.memebox.com/74-memebox-empties#.VFN1Gck1fIU


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

Ohh that's right! It's hard to keep track after a month haha


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

tbh it was a really random list as was a contest too


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm confused by super luckybox 11 as I don't think the spoiler product has been in a box before?? unless it's in one of the upcoming ones...


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> I'm confused by super luckybox 11 as I don't think the spoiler product has been in a box before?? unless it's in one of the upcoming ones...


Lyckybox #10 had 3 items that I don't think were included in a previous box... The whole luckybox idea is ruined when they include so many new items.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

a lot of luckybox 10 products were new... seems luckybox has gone global


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Well that's a bummer, I was hoping to wake up to new boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can hear my bank account sighing in relief though!


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 31, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Use a pen to mark out the design first and use a pumpkin carving knife as much easier to saw than use a knife. Other than that, take off rings and be prepared to get messy!
> 
> Ok...gonna say this... Just received the CPM2 box and its not as bad as I feared. I got the pink eyeshadow and its pretty. The apple didn't leak and got the extra Bee Tox cream. Would actually make a lovely present for someone who hasn't come across memebox before as the box is cute. Had also ordered the beauty people Snow White gel liners and they are nice too.


Thanks for the tips


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh it was a really random list as was a contest too


Ohhhh I wish I had paid more attention... Although every box has potential so I'll have faith


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

ah, I didn't get lucky 10 so didn't notice. I would cancel #11 only I ordered it with oil and elixir, both of which I really want...

They shouldn't put new items in luckyboxes...when I bought the box the description read:

"packed with only our best selling and top rated beauty products in all of our history"

(you can still see this on bing archive search)

Yet now the page has been amended to say "K-beauty history". MEMESPIES! You are breaking the Trade Descriptions Act in the UK (not that they care, I guess). Don't change things like that and think we won't notice.


----------



## avarier (Oct 31, 2014)

happy Halloween everybody! have a wonderful day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunsign6 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! I'm not looking forward to taking the kids trick-or-treating tonight as they are calling for snow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

sunsign6 said:


> Happy Halloween! I'm not looking forward to taking the kids trick-or-treating tonight as they are calling for snow   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We might get snow too. Good thing I made sure my daughter's costume could fit a winter coat under it. 

Woke up this morning and thought to myself "I hope there's no boxes I'm interested in" then was disappointed to see nothing was released. The mind of a memeaddict...


----------



## rubymoon (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! Have a fun one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween, everyone! ^^


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> Woke up this morning and thought to myself "I hope there's no boxes I'm interested in" then was disappointed to see nothing was released. The mind of a memeaddict...


I know, crazy, right?  I like to see what others are going to get, at least!


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Its sooo quiet on here when there aren't new boxes to talk and wonder about! Wonder what Monday and November will bring?

Winter care box?

Villian box?

Critters box?

Any others....


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

if they take my suggestions milk 2

and a korean classics box (with timeless products that people have used for a long time because they are so good) just like mama, grandma uses lol


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its sooo quiet on here when there aren't new boxes to talk and wonder about! Wonder what Monday and November will bring?
> 
> Winter care box?
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to be living vicariously through this group for the next while. I was looking to see what the next box of mine to ship and it's Mask #6 that ships mid November. By the time it gets here it'll be the end of November. I didn't plan that well at all.


----------



## EmiB (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, it would be nice to have Vitamin C box. I hope there is some vit C products in the citrus box Whitening box would really nice as well.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a alcohol only box tbh (so wine, cider, beer, spirits etc)


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm going to be living vicariously through this group for the next while. I was looking to see what the next box of mine to ship and it's Mask #6 that ships mid November. By the time it gets here it'll be the end of November. I didn't plan that well at all.


I'm the same my next box is released on 18th November, and the goodness knows when I'll get it! Lol


----------



## theori3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wouldn't mind a alcohol only box tbh (so wine, cider, beer, spirits etc)


A Happy Hour Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

i got nine due nov and nine due dec... might wait until jan releases come out to get nine


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> A Happy Hour Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep


----------



## EmiB (Oct 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> A Happy Hour Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

I was also expecting new releases today and at the same time hoping that I wouldn't like them! When do you think we will get the november vip codes? tomorrow? Monday along with some great boxes??

I have a lot of boxes coming in November! but still, I love the spoilers of boxes I didn't order!


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I was also expecting new releases today and at the same time hoping that I wouldn't like them! When do you think we will get the november vip codes? tomorrow? Monday along with some great boxes??
> 
> I have a lot of boxes coming in November! but still, I love the spoilers of boxes I didn't order!


Tbh the only real VIP perk is the points, I hope we get good points this month or I will have to consider if I should keep up my VIP status from November


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

Hoping for some points aswell for November! 

I think October has been one of the best meme-months since I started buying from them (february-april). Alot of contests, free shipping promo for shop, ton of new, great boxes! Can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Hoping for some points aswell for November!
> 
> I think October has been one of the best meme-months since I started buying from them (february-april). Alot of contests, free shipping promo for shop, ton of new, great boxes! Can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally agree


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Tbh the only real VIP perk is the points, I hope we get good points this month or I will have to consider if I should keep up my VIP status from November


October was the first month I was VIP. You are right that the points are amazing! But I used the free shipping in the shop for orders more than $30 and the 20% off the $200. I don't think I will use again the 20% off, but I will use again the free shipping. I hope we get it again this month. And the $7 off shipping when you buy two boxes was not bad, although I didn't use it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

I have used 0 voucher codes from my two vip accounts


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween to everyone who celebrates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We don't do that much in Poland, we've got totally different traditions but these days pubs organize Halloween parties and such even here. Trick or treating is not popular at all, though.

I also hope November brings us good codes and points with no delay and some fantastic boxes. I still hope for some winter/Christmas stuff and I'd like Jane's alcohol box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

have requested the happy hour box. I think they must hate me as I keep asking.

it's a jane's jolly box lol


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

I dream also that I win the first prize in the golden ticket sweepstakes... $1500 worth boxes... I would be happy even with one free box to be honest! lol


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

I fell asleep at 3:45 with my laptop on my bed...No new releases? I wonder if it's because of Halloween, or because it's the last day of the month? 

@@Krysten Lowe That is really odd that it says to wash it off, I'll have to check when my stuff arrives and see if that's an error perhaps? Also, good news! My items were shipped out today, looks like they didn't cancel the Neogen. But it does look like it was an error in our favor, the price on the little email receipt they gave me was $25   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy CHOSUNGAH MEMEBOX?!? I looked on the site and it's not listed under their current boxes....Where did you see that? I even googled for it, your blog was the first result hah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher that's weird, my email receipt for the green tea still says 5,000 won. Did you get the one with the serum and 2 packs of cloths pictured-no container? Weird!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 31, 2014)

no broadband for 3 hours read a book pulled hair out ,played with new boxes delivered , orange nail polish, mmm, at least i got the red lipsticks, 

i presume no boxes up today then,


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no broadband for 3 hours read a book pulled hair out ,played with new boxes delivered , orange nail polish, mmm, at least i got the red lipsticks,
> 
> i presume no boxes up today then,


nope no boxes yet


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope no boxes yet


thank you , memebox site won't let me on yet, I'm removing tabs on safari and adding all back ,so much for blog posts all afternoon. grrr,


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe It showed up as 5,000 won on my order notification, but they sent a little write up with my actual shipping confirmation that shows 25,000 on the lemon, but sure enough it lists nothing next to the green tea. I knew it was some sort of error since it changed price while in my cart (but wasn't marked as on sale or anything), but how we managed to grab them for $5 is beyond me. ...I really thought they'd cancel. And it says 300ml, so we're not getting one gauze pad and a little sample vial of the serum, haha.

I'm really hoping that we get a newsletter with great news or something today. Maybe they're not releasing new boxes because they want to do some sort of deal today (like the free shipping thing) to get rid of some of the poor selling boxes?

I hope they do something to end this exciting Mememonth nicely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

Score for us @@cfisher!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher you're so right - what kind of an ending to a full months of Memeboxes is that?!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe I know! If I can find us some of those face gauze/peeling pad things I think between these and our 7 seconds and the ones from KoreaDepart we'll be set for a year. ...Three years for me when you include the many types of peeling pads I already have.  :blush:

@@Paulina PS There was a lot of rumors going around that they were planning a big coupon this month. I have no idea where it originated from, but with them not really releasing new boxes this week except for Monday, then only doing brand boxes (some of which were pulled it seems) and nothing today....Plus the free shipping upgrade they did for that one day, and this whole Sweepstakes thing....I'm sort of wondering if maybe today they'll release a coupon to push some of these boxes they clearly want to get rid of. 

Plus, even when there's no new boxes there is still a newsletter. I'm hoping for something interesting! They definitely seem to be up to something in Memeworld the past few days. 

Here's hoping it's something good!


----------



## Andrea_s (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> have requested the happy hour box. I think they must hate me as I keep asking.
> 
> it's a jane's jolly box lol


How do you request a box?

I need my villains box after the princess boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How do you request a box?
> 
> I need my villains box after the princess boxes!


i just email [email protected]


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher @@veritazy The Chosungah22 product isn't a box, it's a peachy glow base collaboration item that they produced with Memebox (!!!!!!!!). Details: http://www.memebox.com/page/7333

I don't know how to put this...I feel like the product does exactly what I don't want products to do, namely make me whiter and shinier. I get that this is a style and there's a context and all that, but it just doesn't end up making me look very healthy.


----------



## Bompenzi (Oct 31, 2014)

Do you know which 3 colours of RiRe lip manicure are in Samantha's collaboration box? I don't want the repeats and I already have deep plum one.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Quick question something I've been wondering...are the announcement emails / web update sent from San Francisco or Seoul?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys, sorry if this is innappropriate to ask in this specific thread. But can you recommend me some items I should pick up from roserose/beautynetkorea? I'm planning on making a big purchase, but I need some inspiration as to which products I should buy!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@ @@veritazy Okay, I know I'm not a makeup person...But I can understand the appeal of makeup, and I can appreciate a good makeup product. But that seriously just creeps me out. In the before and after photo it looks like she's wearing a thin mask of some sort of plastic like material.

I don't really like that look...On anyone.


----------



## eugiegenie (Oct 31, 2014)

posted an unboxing video of the memebox global #16 in the memebox spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2319906


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

Bad news, Ladies....

The reviews are back.

Including lots of fake ones.

But the good news is....Some of the fake ones actually are removed now, mostly on USA Exclusives and Memeshop items outside of the sampling event.

I guess it's something. 

(But couldn't they have at least removed the reviews on the boxes that haven't even been shipped yet?!)


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

the code (it says it is for being a influencer) for this month has arrived that starts tomorrow and now it says it is for purchases over $30 btw


----------



## Mimimaro (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween MUT World~~ We are stocked up on candy and ready for the kids. It's my pup's first Halloween ever, so this should be fun. I'm kind of happy there's no boxes because I've bought so much this month. But I guess I was still hopping to see something? Hmm


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@cfisher @@veritazy The Chosungah22 product isn't a box, it's a peachy glow base collaboration item that they produced with Memebox (!!!!!!!!). Details: http://www.memebox.com/page/7333
> 
> I don't know how to put this...I feel like the product does exactly what I don't want products to do, namely make me whiter and shinier. I get that this is a style and there's a context and all that, but it just doesn't end up making me look very healthy.


Yeah I found out too! But I was outside all day, so I didn't log in here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eeep. Nope, i don't wanna look like a walking ball of fairy dust too and 

@@cfisher i too want more of their skin and body care.... 



Jane George said:


> the code (it says it is for being a influencer) for this month has arrived that starts tomorrow and now it says it is for purchases over $30 btw


That's sad. It seems perks are dissipating fast. No more cheap shop orders, no more -$5 for standard $23 boxes. Unless they put shipping as $7.00. What the point of a cent discount...sharks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

it should be 29.99 and over grrrr. I wonder if there is a different one for affiliates


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Just wish the removed all the reviews and only allow people to leave one if they have purchased the box or item. They could have the "review to win" products separate and when the entry period has expired, remove these reviews after announcing the winner.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 31, 2014)

What is an "influencer"?  Is it an affiliate thing?


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

people that can sent boxes for review i think


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Oct 31, 2014)

I see, thanks for clarifying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@veritazy When my friend emailed Chosungah to ask them about it it definitely sounded like they were planning on really trying to expand their international sales through Memebox. I wish I had saved the email she had forwarded me, it basically was all about how they look forward to expanding their relationship with Memebox and how they were building with them (it was worded oddly) but it definitely sounds like we have lots of surprises coming our way. And I am BEYOND thrilled. While their relationship in Korea seems to be based on just selling things through the shop (stuff that's discontinued/has really heavy discounts, which we know they prefer to not sell in their storefronts), but it seems like their Memebox Global relationship is about getting people to try some of their better products. I'm sure to get them hooked and get us paying full price on their new international site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

WHAT?! ON $30 OR MORE?!?! It's one thing to prevent free stuff and cheap stuff with free shipping, but they know darn well that that means we can't use VIP pricing or $23.99 restocks with $6.99 shipping whilst being able to use the code. They made it the PERFECT amount so that one single box can't get $5 off.

That's really a bit of a low blow as far as sudden changes go.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

the affiliate ones might be different but that is what the influencer one says '$5 off any order over $30'

only one use still too


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> WHAT?! ON $30 OR MORE?!?! It's one thing to prevent free stuff and cheap stuff with free shipping, but they know darn well that that means we can't use VIP pricing or $23.99 restocks with $6.99 shipping whilst being able to use the code. They made it the PERFECT amount so that one single box can't get $5 off.
> 
> That's really a bit of a low blow as far as sudden changes go.


What??!!! Is this a new thing?! We can't use the 5$ off affiliate codes on boxes under 30$ anymore?!


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

@@cfisher Thats really good news. But I hope the stuff aren't overpriced.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love to see the prettier products in the shop soon~ Sets are also love  :wub:  

About the $30..yeah I'm heartbroken since I'm a student and usually buy singly, a value set or at most 2 with $7 off. 

@@Jane George it used to be $15 off at one point (trymemebox)---&gt; $10---&gt; $5 off any (unlimited times)---&gt; $5 off per type of code----&gt; $5 off $30 purchase. Whats next? *grumbles*  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I still have unused VIP codes for October.

If anyone still wants 20% of $200 or free shipping on orders above $30 from K-shop, please pm me.

Edited to add that I've been a bit busy with work so I did not have a chance to post earlier.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

I honestly think if the $5 off code only works on $30+ for "influencers" that affiliates will receive codes with the same condition. 

I get that Memebox made a complete arse out of themselves with the free sampling event items with the free shipping (notice how the free shipping was taken away after less than a day in round 2), and if they made the same mistake during round 2 AFTER the lip gloss thing, they have no leg to stand on. I think they had no idea how many people would swoop in to grab items with free shipping and a code, but we did pay for those items, it wasn't the free lip gloss thing all over again.

I REALLY did consider them changing the rules to put some sort of minimum, or just having enough sense not to offer free shipping on cheap items. And that's fine.

But it just seems far too sudden for them to just quietly change it up so that no one can use a code on a single box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the affiliate ones might be different but that is what the influencer one says '$5 off any order over $30'
> 
> only one use still too


I am not an Influencer, sadly. My influence is limited, it seems. I wonder if there's a category for the bad kid in the class that sneaks the Pony palette into the room early. ahahahha Pusher. LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

Mist admit, I rarely get the codes to work anyway (and I'm a VIP and affiliate) so doesn't make much difference to me as long as they keep the cheap 6.99 shipping and boxes under 30 dollars


----------



## Luxx22 (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I honestly think if the $5 off code only works on $30+ for "influencers" that affiliates will receive codes with the same condition.
> 
> I get that Memebox made a complete arse out of themselves with the free sampling event items with the free shipping (notice how the free shipping was taken away after less than a day in round 2), and if they made the same mistake during round 2 AFTER the lip gloss thing, they have no leg to stand on. I think they had no idea how many people would swoop in to grab items with free shipping and a code, but we did pay for those items, it wasn't the free lip gloss thing all over again.
> 
> ...


That's absurd.Takes away VIP meme points, takes away codes on single boxes, yea no thanks.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's absurd.Takes away VIP meme points, takes away codes on single boxes, yea no thanks.


The VIP points seem so inconsistent, I joined in July and no two months have been the same haha. 

I think taking away codes for single boxes is taking it too far. I mean, it's not even being done gradually. 

I think the requirement should be $25. It could still be used on boxes, but it would avoid free items from USA Exclusives during free shipping events, and free or cheap items from the free sampling thing.

I think Memebox doesn't understand that usually these sorts of changes are done in phases. Not "Here, have an epic October, because come November the party is over!"


----------



## veritazy (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But it just seems far too sudden for them to just quietly change it up so that no one can use a code on a single box.


Sneaky move that. Maybe trying to rake some money back. Also the snail shipping to push us to buy value sets. There are rarely 2 fab boxes together in one set for me. Usually one will be fab and the other a flop. 



fanserviced said:


> I am not an Influencer, sadly. My influence is limited, it seems. I wonder if there's a category for the bad kid in the class that sneaks the Pony palette into the room early. ahahahha Pusher. LOL


Haha you are a bad influence for makeups, LJH and Pony things. lol   :wizard:  

You have influence alright. Hall of fame, remember?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the code (it says it is for being a influencer) for this month has arrived that starts tomorrow and now it says it is for purchases over $30 btw


what was this?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@veritazy I tend to experience the same thing with value sets. Sometimes I wonder if they try to even those out a bit (not being serious). Like the princess boxes, Snow White was AMAZING, Rapunzel great, Sleeping Beauty Major disappointment! And it screamed "cheap!"

And yeah...We're all just starting to adjust to RM. Don't take away our coupon code now too! Haha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I am not an Influencer, sadly. My influence is limited, it seems. I wonder if there's a category for the bad kid in the class that sneaks the Pony palette into the room early. ahahahha Pusher. LOL


I am not an influencer, either.   Move on over, I will sit next to you.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh no, that's so sneaky, Memebox! 

I don't like it at all - it looks as if it's time to slow down on future boxes, purchase wisely and plan strategically :/


----------



## theori3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Just grabbed the Blackout box, which I had been on the fence about, in case the $5 off codes will really only apply to orders over $30 starting tomorrow. This change really will eliminate a lot of the "I have a discount code, so why the h*ll not?!" purchases I make :/
 

ETA: Maybe this is a good thing for me personally, though, since I've been struggling to rein in my spending on Memeboxes, lol. As others have said, though, I am surprised by how sudden this change is being made. I understand that Memebox needs to profitable, and they are of course under no obligation to provide any codes at all, but I wonder if this sort of change will end up hurting them in the end.


----------



## Fae (Oct 31, 2014)

No coupon code will mean less boxes for me! I do hope they do not remove it for single box purchases!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what was this?


sorry travelling between houses. I got an email with a code because they send me free boxes. It was $5 off $30 one use.

Affiliates may get a different code with different conditions.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

In all seriousness, if they actually do go through with eliminating codes on single box orders (seriously, I really hope this ends up like the Jackpot thing where they realize the error of their ways and change things up last minute!)...

...I really wonder how it will affect their sales. Honestly, how many of you ladies aren't going to be THAT much more fussy about boxes you order?

I think my purchases are going to be cut by at least 40%, and trust me when I say that is quite a few boxes.


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, $5 off $30 or more isn't cool. Not being able to use a code because of a penny is almost insulting. And there goes combining it with VIP pricing. Hmm, this may slow things down for me, which isn't a bad thing I guess.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

I think maybe they should have set it at $20.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

since they are one time use anyway, that is only 10.00 for me.  However, I wish they would reconsider it - I am not sure why they did this.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

@@blinded I think that's the biggest part of what bothers me, to set it at $30 means they purposely made sure it could not be used on regular priced single box, not just single boxes with VIP pricing.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 31, 2014)

It could be possible that providing the influencers with codes is actually a kind of bonus for us--maybe the affiliates will still get the normal 4- and 6-digit $5 codes, and then this new code for $5 off of $30 can be used in addition to those. I'm trying to be optimistic, lol.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 31, 2014)

I think people will hold off buying one box as its released and go for 200 dollar spend so they can use that code (assuming that's still going to be sent out) and be more picky over what they order.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It could be possible that providing the influencers with codes is actually a kind of bonus for us--maybe the affiliates will still get the normal 4- and 6-digit $5 codes, and then this new code for $5 off of $30 can be used in addition to those. I'm trying to be optimistic, lol.


I am still holding onto hope that there is going to be different codes given to affiliates.

Not even sure what the influencer thing means, if I'm being entirely honest.


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 31, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It could be possible that providing the influencers with codes is actually a kind of bonus for us--maybe the affiliates will still get the normal 4- and 6-digit $5 codes, and then this new code for $5 off of $30 can be used in addition to those. I'm trying to be optimistic, lol.


Unfortunately, I don't think it's going to work that way - one Polish blogger who's an affliate has already shared her code and she only got one 4-digit code for $5 off $30 purchase.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Oct 31, 2014)

I just realized my affiliate codes don't work. My friend is trying to make a purchase, so I gave her one of my codes and it came up as being invalid. I looked and it said it expired on the 30th, but she said she had been trying to use it for a few days.

When do the affiliates get their new codes usually?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Oct 31, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I just realized my affiliate codes don't work. My friend is trying to make a purchase, so I gave her one of my codes and it came up as being invalid. I looked and it said it expired on the 30th, but she said she had been trying to use it for a few days.
> 
> When do the affiliates get their new codes usually?


1st of the month

ETA: Although since that's a weekend it might not be until Monday


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

mine was six digits. I wonder if you can use both a four and a six digit code.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all seriousness, if they actually do go through with eliminating codes on single box orders (seriously, I really hope this ends up like the Jackpot thing where they realize the error of their ways and change things up last minute!)...
> 
> ...I really wonder how it will affect their sales. Honestly, how many of you ladies aren't going to be THAT much more fussy about boxes you order?
> 
> I think my purchases are going to be cut by at least 40%, and trust me when I say that is quite a few boxes.


This would slow me wayyyyy down! Like 50% down. And with 70 or so boxes ordered since July 30th, it's a lot. I hope they pull the plug on this BS.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> This would slow me wayyyyy down! Like 50% down. And with 70 or so boxes ordered since July 30th, it's a lot. I hope they pull the plug on this BS.


I think that having that code makes a HUGE difference for single box purchases. In my mind, I tend to suddenly look at that $30 box as being $20 (it's only a couple dollars more with VIP pricing and a code). 

That $30 box sounds a lotttttttt less appealing.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

yeah many joys of psychology... $30 feels so much more of $29.99

for me it is an odd move


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ...I really wonder how it will affect their sales. Honestly, how many of you ladies aren't going to be THAT much more fussy about boxes you order?


Eh--I have one account, so the codes don't end up impacting a huge percentage of my purchases. I'm already pretty conservative with my choices, so I'll just be grouchy for about two seconds and then get distracted by something better/worse/happier/sadder. ahhha


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

Influencers are affiliates I'm pretty sure, is everyone who received it an affiliate??

Now for the memegods: this new $5 off $30 code is very, very bad. When I am trying to encourage my readers to give the service a go for the first time I can't say "you can have $5 off any box you like!", this means they are forced to buy a more expensive box and doesn't allow people who are new to the service to feel like they are getting a good deal. When people have freedom of choice they are more likely to be very, very excited about receiving that box and when it does finally arrive they will not only be excited about what they received but they will remember how they felt when making the purchase and the experience will be all the more pleasurable. This will result in more sales over the long term.

Please amend the new code! Even if it's for purchases of $29 or more, so we can encourage people to buy boxes without being restricted, we need help to promote your product and this may seem like a small restriction but for affiliates its a big one!


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

Wait, did the email specifically say it was a code to be shared with people? Is it possible this isn't the same as the affiliate codes and it's like the one we've been getting with our purchases? I know this month I've gotten a couple $5 off $30 (and i think a $5 off $40) code after I bought something.


----------



## maii (Oct 31, 2014)

Let me know if anyone needs a 20% or US shop code (or even a $7 shipping)!

I'm not going to use them and might as well enable some impulse purchases


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Eh--I have one account, so the codes don't end up impacting a huge percentage of my purchases. I'm already pretty conservative with my choices, so I'll just be grouchy for about two seconds and then get distracted by something better/worse/happier/sadder. ahhha


I actually did most of my purchases on my main account this month, since I took advantage of the 20% off $200...A couple of times.  :blush:

So if they do those coupons again (they better!) I'll probably just wait until I can place a large order, because it averages out to being about the same as getting VIP pricing plus a code.

But honestly, I know this is going to make a huge impact on how people buy Memeboxes, and more importantly how many they buy.

I think a lot of us tend to look at boxes with VIP pricing and a code as basically being $20. And I think that's an easy number for a lot of us to justify us.

We'll see what happens!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

no it said this:

As always, the coupon code is valid for the entire month, and is good for *$5.00 off any order over $30.00* for your subscribers. Please remember that coupons are limited to one use per customer. This month's coupon will be active from November 1, 2014 until November 30, 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn. So much for my optimism. 

@@cfisher, just noticed your comment. The coupon might as well say "$5 off two boxes or more" because even non-VIP pricing on regular boxes is under $30. It seems sneaky and like the coupon sounds better than it actually is to say "over $30". 

I'm just going to keep editing this..lol

Maybe $29.99 will equal $30 to memebox? Sort of how the save $7 on two boxes was actually $6.99 and not $7? No? Trying too hard to make this seem okay?


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

That is ... makes sense on paper in regards to profit but I am not sure how well it would translate in action. I am definitely going to take time to consider my purchases since I am basically forced to buy at least two boxes to use the code. This pretty much make VIP pricing moot. We will see how it goes, though I think their sales will slow down for sure.  

Also, is there anything special you do to receive free boxes to review? I would love one but I don't think my blog has enough readership to qualify.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> That is ... makes sense on paper in regards to profit but I am not sure how well it would translate in action. I am definitely going to take time to consider my purchases since I am basically forced to buy at least two boxes to use the code. This pretty much make VIP pricing moot. We will see how it goes, though I think their sales will slow down for sure.
> 
> Also, is there anything special you do to receive free boxes to review? I would love one but I don't think my blog has enough readership to qualify.


no, i am a small youtuber and blogger and tbh i don't know how they pick. but I have been with them since Feb and sending reviews since June.

They did invite in batches I think and I was in either the last or last but one batch


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> That is ... makes sense on paper in regards to profit but I am not sure how well it would translate in action. I am definitely going to take time to consider my purchases since I am basically forced to buy at least two boxes to use the code. This pretty much make VIP pricing moot. We will see how it goes, though I think their sales will slow down for sure.
> 
> Also, is there anything special you do to receive free boxes to review? I would love one but I don't think my blog has enough readership to qualify.


My blog has a small readership too, I get about 5.5K visits a month but they sent me a box and after I submitted my review (properly, thank you to whoever that was who told me to email it in..Jane I think?) Lauren said that they would like to send me another.. I think most of it is luck, some of it is readers and the rest is how you review, I get quite personal with my boxes, swatching what I can without opening too much product and trying to give a personal opinion of each product.

I'm sure other reviewers will be able to give you advice too, I originally got on the list when I discovered I could receive points for reviews and sent in my links, after applying the points to my account they sent me an email asking if I would like to go on the list for receiving a box, it was generic and I didn't expect to actually receive a box but I did.


----------



## Malaperelka (Oct 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> That is ... makes sense on paper in regards to profit but I am not sure how well it would translate in action. I am definitely going to take time to consider my purchases since I am basically forced to buy at least two boxes to use the code. This pretty much make VIP pricing moot. We will see how it goes, though I think their sales will slow down for sure.
> 
> Also, is there anything special you do to receive free boxes to review? I would love one but I don't think my blog has enough readership to qualify.


I'm influence affiliate, blogger and never receive any free box...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Malaperelka said:


> I'm influence affiliate, blogger and never receive any free box...


My views are now getting over 30K a month and they sent me one box.  one.  I reviewed it nicely and everything.  Nothing since then.  Oh well.  shrugs.


----------



## Leja (Oct 31, 2014)

Didn't they announce October would be an epic Memebox month ? Taking them normal $ 5 off codes down aint epic at all :scared: Not a happy memebox hippo..


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ahhhhh, I'm sorry! Now I feel like a jerk!


Haha!! No, Dont!!!  It's for the best because seriously I have WAY too much anyway!!! &lt;3


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

Memebox can make whatever kind of conditions they want, I get that. This new coupon just seems like a bad idea though. At least make it $5 off $20 or $5 off one or more boxes. Both of those conditions would eliminate the free lip gloss thing from happening again (although I still maintain my position that that was their own fault and they should have seen it coming) and it isn't quite as a big deal to customers. This new coupon means people will either buy less spontaneously, or may wait to buy larger bundles. It also sort of takes away some of the perks of being a VIP, at least until you've used your code. Then again, since no two months in the VIP program seems to be the same there could be changes coming there as well.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> Memebox can make whatever kind of conditions they want, I get that. This new coupon just seems like a bad idea though. At least make it $5 off $20 or $5 off one or more boxes. Both of those conditions would eliminate the free lip gloss thing from happening again (although I still maintain my position that that was their own fault and they should have seen it coming) and it isn't quite as a big deal to customers. This new coupon means people will either buy less spontaneously, or may wait to buy larger bundles. It also sort of takes away some of the perks of being a VIP, at least until you've used your code. Then again, since no two months in the VIP program seems to be the same there could be changes coming there as well.


I do agree with you - it is their own fault and they could have easily prevented the abuse.


----------



## Fae (Oct 31, 2014)

Mabye Memebox could programm it so that you can't check out with 0 dollars at the memeshop? I think that would be much better!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Fae said:


> Mabye Memebox could programm it so that you can't check out with 0 dollars at the memeshop? I think that would be much better!



well, what if people have points?  I think that they should not allow coupons on their sales.


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, snap!  I haven't gotten any email with codes yet!  I don't get free boxes, though, either...  I'm not an influencer.

I wonder if the free box thing is also measured by what country you are in...  

I'm hoping another code type comes out.  One that's not reliant on purchase price.  Until Jane showed the actual wording of the email, I was hoping maybe it was for shop purchases or something but that email she quoted was pretty clear, sadly.

Since so many affiliates have not yet received an email, I'm holding out some slim hope for a conditionless code...


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

*@**@Jane George*, *@**@Zaralis*, *@**@Malaperelka*, *@**@biancardi* Thanks for the answers! It seems like it is really random. Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, what if people have points?  I think that they should not allow coupons on their sales.


was gonna say that. sometimes i do that on boxes


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe It showed up as 5,000 won on my order notification, but they sent a little write up with my actual shipping confirmation that shows 25,000 on the lemon, but sure enough it lists nothing next to the green tea. I knew it was some sort of error since it changed price while in my cart (but wasn't marked as on sale or anything), but how we managed to grab them for $5 is beyond me. ...I really thought they'd cancel. And it says 300ml, so we're not getting one gauze pad and a little sample vial of the serum.


What are you and Krystyn talking about? lol Did you order something similar to the 7-second sheets? I'm so lost but looking for something good for my husband. He didn't really like the apple ones from HMart @cfisher. I didn't try them myself but I think he's so used to using a cotton pad soaked with SeaBreeze that they seemed dry to him and not cleaning his face. 


fanserviced said:


> I am not an Influencer, sadly. My influence is limited, it seems. I wonder if there's a category for the bad kid in the class that sneaks the Pony palette into the room early. ahahahha Pusher. LOL


@ - I think Pusher is appropriate. LOL Not that we need too much influencing, we're all a bunch of junkies, but I think you might have pushed a few over the edge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


cfisher said:


> ...I really wonder how it will affect their sales. Honestly, how many of you ladies aren't going to be THAT much more fussy about boxes you order?
> 
> I think my purchases are going to be cut by at least 40%, and trust me when I say that is quite a few boxes.


I only buy single boxes anymore when I'm making a large purchase of $200 (going through an affiliate from here and using a code, of course) and gathering up all the boxes that I either missed or detested the value sets. But when I look at what I have coming in November and December RM that's only 8 boxes so far compared to the 21 that will be arriving via DHL. I think I'll just have to be more conscientious about the VIP sales, which I'm not, and I'm certain I'll end up with more product to add to the Trade List. This honestly has nothing to do with RM, after working out things with my postal carrier we're good and with so much on the horizon I'm not in a hurry to receive more stuff, but that being said it's a hassle for me to track my RM boxes so I know when to hang that pink slip on the door. I don't have the energy like I did in the beginning when I was eagerly anticipating every new box to arrive on my doorstep. Everyday life just gets in the way....


----------



## MissJexie (Oct 31, 2014)

hey guys!

just popping in real quick to say hey before I scamper off and start making food for my halloween party tonight!

I got my CPM2 box in today and I'm very pleased with the bonus item I got. It was Dr. MJ Bee Tox Control Cream and it is by far the best item in the box! LOL

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1392013233/drmj-bee-tox-control-cream

I don't know if this has been in a past box before or not but I'm excited to try it!

Ok, Memegals, I'm off to cook! Have an awesome night &lt;3


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, snap!  I haven't gotten any email with codes yet!  I don't get free boxes, though, either...  I'm not an influencer.
> 
> *I wonder if the free box thing is also measured by what country you are in...  *
> 
> ...


that could be - if they are trying to get more sales in a certain country...


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

possibly


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 31, 2014)

well I've had btbroadband go down again so I've missed it all again, is there new emails going out, i got the standard memebox one, awaiting vip and affiliate emails then,the new codes will stop people buying then, so technically only suitable for $32 super boxes or bundle use now.

and i see it says $30 and over so i imagine it will be like the 2 or more box code glitchy if you put in dead on $30.

will be interesting how this and other codes play out this month then, 

don't worry @ @@biancardi I'm not an influencer either.


----------



## Liv (Oct 31, 2014)

My modeling masks are going to arrive on Monday since the postal service doesn't deliver parcels on the weekend. Woohooo so excited to try them!

By the way, I realized that my packages come very quickly with RM when customs don't hold them back. I got my Camel cream in about a week and the modeling masks shipped on the 27th and they are already in Switzerland.


----------



## engawa (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween everyone!   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's disappointing to find out about this new restriction on the $5 code but it's totally understandable on Memebox's part. But I hope they'll step up the VIP codes! 

I finally received my Jeju/KMW2 bundle as well as my Superfood restock! I'm so happy with all three boxes and can't wait to try out everything, especially the broccoli toner that you guys all rave about. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad I can't use it tonight because I don't have any cotton rounds at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Ladykin lipstick from KMW2 is AMAZING. I have fall rose and it's so moisturizing with great color pay off. I'm in love~ :wub:  

If anyone is selling/swapping the color "deep plum burgundy", please let me know!!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

nope the affiliate ones aren't out yet


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY HATE THIS GOD DAMN NEW COUPON MEMEBOX!  :angry:   :angry:   :angry:

Go fix it asap spies. Not our fault that you made a mistake with the lipgloss thingy.. Unfair that all should suffer from a certain amount of people's mistakes..


----------



## Liv (Oct 31, 2014)

To take everyone's mind away from the problematic new code (which I really hope does not mean that we won't get a normal code with no restrictions), I was browsing the memeshop and saw that they added the Ciracle cream to the shop. After what you guys said, I am really tempted to try it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also saw that they added a Ciracle Anti-Blemish toner that contains tea tree oil. Any chance it ends up in the Tea Tree box?


----------



## flushblush (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I'm going to reserve judgement on the new coupon until the affiliate and VIP emails start rolling out. Perhaps they'll institute some other price changes, perks, or coupons that'll make more sense.

  :couch:


----------



## blinded (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder if just regular affiliates will get codes this month? When I first became one I didn't get them. I think it's only been the last two months I have gotten a $5 off code. Maybe will still get the regular $5 code and this will be the second one? That would make me less annoyed.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not going to worry about codes and boxes today.  My only concern is whether I have enough candy for the trick-or-treaters!  Really good weather today so we may have more kids than usual.

Looking forward to seeing what Memebox announces on Monday about Pony, hopefully lots more things besides the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

wondering if i should have said anything


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wondering if i should have said anything


Well if you didn't say anything, I am sure someone else would have said it. It's good to know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wondering if i should have said anything


it is already making the rounds on FB groups, so other people have been spilling the beans on it.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

oh ok. didn't want to bring anyone down


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

.


----------



## theori3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think there isn't much point in getting upset now since we aren't actually sure what the codes will be like next month. Maybe the regular affiliate codes will be the same as usual, or maybe VIPs will get a new code. Hopefully everything will be clearer once the affiliate and VIP emails have been sent out for November.

However, I did appreciate the heads up @@Jane George, as it prompted me to buy a box before the October codes ended, just as a precaution.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My views are now getting over 30K a month and they sent me one box.  one.  I reviewed it nicely and everything.  Nothing since then.  Oh well.  shrugs.


Don't beat yourself up over it, mine are over 80k and I'm not an influencer ether, so they are looking for more than just pageviews.

I gave up trying to understand what it is that they want.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh ok. didn't want to bring anyone down


We're so fly that nothing can ground us, no worries. haha


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

I got an email from Lauren, they are trying to get the affiliate codes out tonight - if not tonight, by tomorrow....

but it looks like the affiliate commissions has gone haywire, so that might have to take priority!


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

the system has gremlins today


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Oct 31, 2014)

Also, just noticed that all of my orders says Completed, even if it has not shipped. And then when you open the order, boxes not shipped says it's Ordered. Maybe this is a new thing to prevent people from not getting restocks again? I hope so!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

they are having issues with the website right now @


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

@ i think they were trying to sort out an affiliate issue and instead did 'interesting' things to the site


----------



## maii (Oct 31, 2014)

So talking about Empress and Cleopatra being Oriental 2 and Milk 2 - I think Garden of Eden might actually be Zero Cosmetics 2.

The descriptions are vaguely similar:

Garden of Eden -

Many of the your most common skin care habits are actually hostile to the skin, stripping the skin of essential natural oils, vitamins, and minerals...this box, made with the finest quality natural ingredients that you'd find in the magical Garden of Eden.

Zero -

...most natural and chemical free head to toe care so that you don’t have to put any more unnecessary additives and harsh ingredients that will cause irritation! We’ve loaded up this box with only the most gentle and natural products so that you can maintain your natural beauty.

Or maybe they're just on a natural kick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's talk happy things.  The While You Were Sleeping box is supposed to ship in 6 days -- what do you think will be in it?  Sleeping masks, a night cream, natch, but what else?  It's fun to think about.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

Hmmm, a few other mentioned initially that it seemed similar to From Nature but I'll also take Zero Cosmetics. Both boxes I stalked on restock and never acquired either. Either way, I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Oct 31, 2014)

Fingers crossed this will be a great month for VIPs points and codes wise


----------



## biancardi (Oct 31, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Let's talk happy things.  The While You Were Sleeping box is supposed to ship in 6 days -- what do you think will be in it?  Sleeping masks, a night cream, natch, but what else?  It's fun to think about.


hair products - as they do mention hair care.


----------



## Jane George (Oct 31, 2014)

lol my skin is punishing me for using western skin care... trying out some I have to review and I can feel spots under my skin... first break out in months and I'll give a few days more to review then back to donkey milk


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 31, 2014)

I had another happy Meme- day. Got my Luckybox 10 and have a boatload more boxes coming..on the slow boat, LOL.

I LOVE Luckybox 10. I will use all 7 products, and that's really rare for me with any type of "mystery box".( which this one was to a certain extent as my first Global box was #14).

I also loved Global #14 and made certain to order the Global 16 and the 17-19 package when they were available. When I was new to Memebox back in June, I didn't see a lot of reviews for Globals at that time, maybe none at all, because I thought it meant there would be products from all around the world- Globally sourced, in other words. LOL. Global #14 was terrific, IMO, and I was glad not to see USA brands in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I have loved Memebox so much because it's NOT the same old, same old cosmetic companies and teeny samples and empty promises of better skin.

I know some people are a bit unhappy today, but if we each stop and remember what it was like before Memebox, then the $29 per box or whatever doesn't seem much at all to spend, IMO.

I guess there might be someone whose skin hasn't improved with the gentle K- products, but I know my skin isn't dry any longer, and my cheeks aren't prone to redness from the never-ending gritty wind that blows here from the river beside my house.

I wish we'd had a new pair of Memeboxes premiering today, but we didn't, and maybe Memebox thinks we stop shopping at midnight for Halloween, IDK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Everyone have a happy and safe Halloween night and weekend after, and here's hoping for beautiful and exciting things in our unshipped boxes and in Memebox's plans.


----------



## hflo (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess this will mean less Memeboxes for me! BUMMER! And my skin was starting to look so nice.


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 31, 2014)

What are some of y'all's favorite Korean beauty products? I'm new to this! I'm excited to try the Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence once my Luckybox 10 gets here. I've been recommended to try the Skinfood Black Sugar scrub. what else?


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

That's not a great finale for October... I came back home only to read about the $5 off $30... Maybe it is similar to the $7 off 2 boxes that is basically $6.99. Let's try tomorrow and see how this code works! And maybe VIPs will get some points and good discounts. I don't want to lose my faith on memebox!


----------



## Alex Z. (Oct 31, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> What are some of y'all's favorite Korean beauty products? I'm new to this! I'm excited to try the Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence once my Luckybox 10 gets here. I've been recommended to try the Skinfood Black Sugar scrub. what else?


I am also new! I received also the benton high content snail bee essence and I really like it (my skin as well!)! and the eye pencil in this box is very good quality!


----------



## bluefintuna (Oct 31, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I am also new! I received also the benton high content snail bee essence and I really like it (my skin as well!)! and the eye pencil in this box is very good quality!


Ugh my box needs to get here. I mean, I'll survive, this is a total first world problem, but I want to play with my new goodies. I was really hoping it would be delivered today. I think I'll probably get it on Monday at this point. I'm grading exams and I'm getting over a cold so I really wanted that box!


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 31, 2014)

maii said:


> So talking about Empress and Cleopatra being Oriental 2 and Milk 2 - I think Garden of Eden might actually be Zero Cosmetics 2.
> 
> The descriptions are vaguely similar:
> 
> ...


I agree with this and I loved Zero Cosmetics.  Garden of Eden is a MUST BUY for me.  Absolutely.  I'm still shocked more people havent purchased it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Oct 31, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> What are some of y'all's favorite Korean beauty products? I'm new to this! I'm excited to try the Benton High Content Snail Bee Essence once my Luckybox 10 gets here. I've been recommended to try the Skinfood Black Sugar scrub. what else?


Hi, Blue,

Our skin needs are sometimes different, as I have mature skin which has no blemishes or dark spots, but tends to be dry and sometimes sensitive to the weather elements. If your skin is troubled or acne- prone, then you might not like the gentle and sometimes thicker products I need. 

With that in mind, some of the Korean products I am really using often are the O&amp; brand Soapberry foaming cleanser ( I love the creamy foam bubbles) and I also like the Skinfood Egg White Pore cleansing foam, which I actually like better than any other cleanser I have.

Another of my favorite cleansers is Calmia' Herb Cleansing Oil Gel when I have makeup to remove. 

I believe in gentle cleansing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use the Insobeau One Step Cleansing Water after the first cleanser and then apply a toner.

My newest favorite toner is Skinfood Tomato Whitening Toner. 

I have about 10 steps to my skin care routine and I have multiple products in each step, so in addition to what I've already mentioned in the first 3 steps, my favorite treatment products are for all skin types but again, preferences might vary. I am loving the Tony Moly Appletox Honey Cream  and the Face Shop Calendula Eden Essential Moisture Cream.  I also like 3 different " water" creams: Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack, Nature Republic Aqua Supre Aqua Max Moisture Watery Cream and Skinfood Facial Water Vita- C Cream.

I only use one watery cream and one thicker cream at night time, of course.

I love Skinfood's Rice wash off mask, and saw sample packets of it for sale today on BeautyNetKorea.com when I was placing an order. The large sizes of this are either hard to find at present,or discontinued, not sure which. I have 2 jars of it and they are only a month old so IDK.

My favorite sheet mask is My Beauty Diary ( from Taiwan, not Korea) Aroma Series Citrus Firming Aroma Mask.

I've tried over 50 different brands of face sheet masks and I always come back to My Beauty Diary because they fit my face better than most others, and because they contain a lot of essence ( are very moist).

If you are up for Snail products, I love Mizon's Snail Recovery cream- which is a clear gel soothing facial product and for dry lips, a Snail Honey Lip Treatment which doesn't have the brand name in English but I think it's PureSmile, as Memebox likes to add very small items by PureSmile to our boxes. Just checked an unopened one and yes, it's PureSmile but I think other companies make similar products.


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

Affiliates codes are also $5 off from $30 or more. And it is before S&amp;H and taxes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Exact words : November $5 coupon code on $30 or more (S&amp;H and taxes do not apply）.


----------



## cfisher (Oct 31, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Affiliates codes are also $5 off from $30 or more. And it is before S&amp;H and taxes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


....Before shipping?

So, it can't even be used on $32 boxes that have a VIP price of $29?

So...Basically, it can't be used on any single box purchases whatsoever?

Right, positive comments. Ummmm.......


----------



## Zaralis (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh no, Oh no, Oh no... That new $5 off code is bad news...


----------



## crazysweet (Oct 31, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ....Before shipping?
> 
> So, it can't even be used on $32 boxes that have a VIP price of $29?
> 
> ...


umm positive comment toward this change is that we can think about our purchases and no more impulse buys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Oct 31, 2014)

I just booked my Peach &amp; Lily skincare consultation--it's Monday. Eee! Did everyone see this? http://www.peachandlily.com/products/super-personalized-skincare-package-limited-availability

It's a 15-minute skin consult, at least $50 in products selected for your skin, a gift (please let's not give me the same yikes earrings again sob), and a 15% off coupon for the next purchase. I have no idea if it will be worthwhile, but I have ads and am an affiliate partly to fund experiments like this that can be reviewed for folks who are curious and want more info before investing.

I'm wondering if $50 in P&amp;L products will be all that exciting after getting so much great stuff in Memeboxes. I have tricky skin, but so many of the skincare items we receive are crazily nice. Well, that's the mission: to find out. haha I really dig the boxes that are geared toward specific skin concerns--it would be cool to see those lines relaunched and somehow updated.

Wait--wouldn't it be cool if Memebox released, like, four skincare boxes on one day and they offered an online quiz written by a skincare specialist in case people wanted to know which boxes/bundles to get? Hmm


----------



## avarier (Nov 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Affiliates codes are also $5 off from $30 or more. And it is before S&amp;H and taxes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Exact words : November $5 coupon code on $30 or more (S&amp;H and taxes do not apply）.


Well.. I am officially retired from memebox if that's that case. I can't afford to always buy value bundles and the options they have available aren't ever 2 boxes I would want. I am one of the few on a strict budget that I stick to firmly and my occasional $23 box was a treat. I'll go back to a sub within the US and not have to wait 3 weeks for it to ship. Oh well. All good things must come to an end. At least I learned a lot about quality skincare and how to buy things I need &amp; that benefit me.

ETA: I'm mostly upset because this targets the consumers that don't spend a lot at one time. And $5 is such a minimal coupon if you have to buy 2 boxes. Why even have a coupon in the first place?


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 1, 2014)

When I first saw Garden of Eden, I bought it rightaway. But then I re-read the description and think it might include makeup. So I asked Memebox and here's their reply:

Memebox Global Team (Memebox.com)

Oct 29 09:51

HI,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

It will most likely contain both skincare and makeup.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Regards,

Memebox Global Team

But I'm still hoping for more skincare heavy box. What do you guys think?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh Memebox, you make me sad now :/


----------



## avarier (Nov 1, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> When I first saw Garden of Eden, I bought it rightaway. But then I re-read the description and think it might include makeup. So I asked Memebox and here's their reply:
> 
> Memebox Global Team (Memebox.com)
> 
> ...


Skincare and makeup.  This is so different from every other box they have ever created.

A monkey could have answered you better. Or maybe that was a monkey typing.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm so bummed with the new code. First of all, I joined the Memebox party too late and missed the glory days of $15 off codes and the 5 meme points at signup. I finally have made peace with the $5 off that can be applied to a single box. Now this new code restriction... Ouch. Secondly, I'm not well-off and my country's currency is weak to US dollars, so I'm very very selective on how I spend my money. I like Memeboxes because I believed they offer more value than what I paid for. I will have to rethink if memeboxes are still the best value for my money. Eh, the contents of the boxes seemed to go down in quality anyways, in my opinion. No more LJH essence and Bounce Cheese Cream in 1 box.

Sorry for ranting...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 1, 2014)

@@rubymoon There's really no point in ever contacting customer service to ask what will be in a box (unless it's an OBVIOUS one like cleanse and tone). They do not curate these boxes in advance, so no matter what they will tell you it will contain both skincare and makeup. 

Customer service reps also, and this has been confirmed with customer service on more than one occasion, have nothing to do with the curation of the boxes or the products themselves. When I was given information about the anniversary box I specifically mentioned that a lot of us were wondering if it will be new products. The customer service rep actually went and asked multiple people from a different department before letting me know that they had confirmed it was all new products. She also specifically asked me to spread the word, so I think the only reason she bothered was in hopes other people would stop asking about it (I think all of us were wondering what that box was all about). 

Customer service...Box curation/products/whatnot... Shipping. Entirely different departments, and they only hand off issues/comments if they feel it's important enough to bother.

"It will most likely contain skincare and makeup" is their canned response. It really just translates into "I have no idea, so this is what we tell customers to play it safe." 

Garden of Eden SHOULD be mostly or all skincare. But we, and Memebox, will have no idea what the box will contain until long after the box is sold out.


----------



## wonderings (Nov 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Affiliates codes are also $5 off from $30 or more. And it is before S&amp;H and taxes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Exact words : November $5 coupon code on $30 or more (S&amp;H and taxes do not apply）.


Interesting.  It's past time that Memebox got rid of the $5 off low-value orders, but this is a largish change for folks accustomed to $5 off anything.

It seems obvious that Memebox is experimenting a bit, and I think that's good - hopefully they'll learn what works for both them and their customers.  For example, with VIPs, the free shipping over $30 in the global shop &amp; 20% off $200+ coupons were new for October and it seems that they were quite widely used.  I'll be interested to see if they continue these offers in November or try something else.

Actually, I'll be happy if they offer fewer deals as I'm getting to the product overload stage (with many more boxes incoming!) and will be on a self-imposed mememoratorium until next year.  Need to visit the Memebox Addiction Support Thread (MAST?) soon and pledge my low-buy/use-it-up troth!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 1, 2014)

@@rubymoon



Spoiler



All of those big coupons and such are just a means of gaining lots of new customers, REALLY quickly. Lots of subscription boxes do it, but it definitely isn't something that helps their profit margin. As @ has mentioned, it eats away at their startup costs, but it's a great way for them to get lots of people to buy one box to see if they like their service, and obviously one box tends to be enough to get most of us hooked. I missed out on that stuff as well. Sure, it would have been great to have been a part of all of that, but obviously that was never a long term thing. 

I don't think it's really fair at all to say the products aren't as good, in fact I disagree. I doubt anyone on here was familiar with Bounce Cheese Cream before getting it in a Memebox, same goes for LJH. Those products became holy grail products over time, and the same will happen for plenty of products that we just recently received, and haven't yet received.

Memebox is building relationships with EXTREMELY exclusive brands at the moment, such as Chosungah and Neogen. Companies that don't really do great sales, and definitely don't have any "cheap quality" products. Most of their items I would EAGERLY purchase at the cost of an entire Memebox, because for most of their products that's a huge discount. Plus, look at all the Elizavecca we're getting? And there's a full sized Bounce Cheese Cream in the Wine &amp; Cheese box, not the half sized container that was in previous boxes. 

Memebox has also recently started to include lots of items from popular, established brands, like Tony Moly, Holika Holika, Innisfree, Missha, etc. And they've included some more expensive skincare items, not just cheap makeup products. Those aren't items they get for free from brands, those are things they do have to purchase.

The coupon thing is a low blow, especially for them to change it up so drastically all at once. But I don't think any of us can really complain about the box quality. And I definitely don't think we can complain about the brands and products.


----------



## avarier (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think it's fair to blame a coupon that doesn't even cover shipping when it comes to memebox needing to make a profit.

First, they should have adjusted to prevent free orders while still being useable on single boxes: $5 off a $15 purchase. What's there to complain about with that?

Second, their lack of coding that lets non-vips get the discount. It isn't fair to threaten the status of people who share that link because they can't program their checkout to only allow the discount to accounts that have the proper status. They're threatening the people who stay up in the wee hours of the morning to get a first look and promote the boxes.. why are they trying to kill their own publicity? All the affiliates are guilty of is promoting new boxes they like and encourage other people to buy. If non-vips can purchase with the discount, the fault is within memebox.

Third, the creation of multiple accounts. I can create an infinite number right now and get all the free $3 credits I want. This was a part of the getting free stuff scam that brought on a lot of this mess. They have no unique identifiers for names or address to stop this and again, it's the fault of memebox.

~~~~~~~~~

I noticed a missing post on memebox's facebook.. did they ever announce winners for this contest?

https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/a.741005935918350.1073741828.739259532759657/861516697200606/?type=1&amp;theater


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhhh. Oh. Wait--the Pony Palette is launching 3 November, when 99% of accounts will still have fresh codes. If they released the palette that day, so early in the month, with the regular $5 off codes, they would be giving 95% of customers a giant discount on their most exclusive product of the year--something that many people would pay full price for. My guess is that the palette will sell for $29.99 or less. I'll go with...$29 to be scientific.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 1, 2014)

OMG, that's really bad news - $5 off $30 excluding shipping?! So not even the more expensive boxes qualify for this, unless they're $32 or even more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll definately have to curb my Memebox expenses... The exchange rate of dollar to our currency is 1=3.2 so you can imagine it's expensive for me even with the codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ If they sell the palette for $29.99 plus shipping (so no new codes apply), I'll definately go for testerkorea - their price is about $25 shipping included. I don't think Memebox will give us a better deal, in fact.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 1, 2014)

Feels almost bittersweet to buy the Scrub Box 2 I've had in my cart for the past two week on the last day of October. It was a great month and I bought 6 boxes total. I guess November will be bringing us a whole new memebox. All I can hope is if they can't sell the boxes as well they will revert the coupon back to how it once was.


----------



## wonderings (Nov 1, 2014)

[SIZE=14.4444446563721px][/SIZE]



avarier said:


> A monkey could have answered you better. Or maybe that was a monkey typing.


[SIZE=14.4444446563721px] [/SIZE]
People in customer service deserve better than to be compared to animals and they generally cannot know the answer to every question.



avarier said:


> I don't think it's fair to blame a coupon that doesn't even cover shipping when it comes to memebox needing to make a profit.   First, they should have adjusted to prevent free orders while still being useable on single boxes: $5 off a $15 purchase. What's there to complain about with that?


From my reasonably extensive experience with online shopping here in the United States, it is extremely unusual for coupons to apply to shipping costs, but Memebox has allowed this, quite generously imho.

If I were a businesswoman, I wouldn't be giving out $5 of $15 coupons - $33% off - especially on products that are worth much more than what I'm charging, even if the specifics are a mystery.  I'd love to know what companies give free international shipping on $20 orders, much less on a box with multiple full-sized items. It was considered a good deal with Innisfree offered free shipping on $50 orders and that deal lasted less than a week.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 1, 2014)

Out of curiosity, I went and looked at my main account and my recent orders. As I'm going through the boxes I ordered, I tried to imagine each of them being $30, vs. being $20 (which is my average with coupons and points and value sets and so on). 

So far....This is how it's gone in my head...

"Nope. Too risky. Maybe. Only if there's a great spoiler. Must have. No way. Too risky. Maybe. Pass. Too risky."

Thank you Memebox, I think you just cured my addiction.  :lol:


----------



## theori3 (Nov 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Out of curiosity, I went and looked at my main account and my recent orders. As I'm going through the boxes I ordered, I tried to imagine each of them being $30, vs. being $20 (which is my average with coupons and points and value sets and so on).
> 
> So far....This is how it's gone in my head...
> 
> ...


I just went through all of my orders of Memeboxes and items from the Memeshop/Shop USA, and found that I've now spent over half of a month's pay on stuff from Memebox since June... I think that might have just been the push I needed to get on the road to recovery.

Except I'm still thinking that I _need_ the Eden box and should buy it now, lol.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I just went through all of my orders of Memeboxes and items from the Memeshop/Shop USA, and found that I've now spent over half of a month's pay on stuff from Memebox since June... I think that might have just been the push I needed to get on the road to recovery.
> 
> Except I'm still thinking that I _need_ the Eden box and should buy it now, lol.


Hahaha, yeah...I joined mid July and I've definitely gone crazy with all things Meme. This month I didn't buy anywhere near as many boxes as last month, or placed as many shop orders, but it's definitely still a lot.

Well, in your defense...Now is the time to grab that box. You have what, one hour left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 1, 2014)

Is anyone else's Memebox orders showing the complete status even though they haven't been shipped out yet?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahaha, yeah...I joined mid July and I've definitely gone crazy with all things Meme. This month I didn't buy anywhere near as many boxes as last month, or placed as many shop orders, but it's definitely still a lot.
> 
> Well, in your defense...Now is the time to grab that box. You have what, one hour left?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, yep. I'm wondering if I'll be able to implement a rule for myself... If I get the Eden box now, starting in November, I can only buy boxes if they are a restock I really want (so not a mystery) or I have enough points somehow saved up to make it over half off.

Even typing that, I think, "But what if Memebox gives some points that are only good for 3 days? I'll have to use them to get a box!" Their darn marketing tactics really work!


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey ladies! I've been following this particular thread for a little over a month now and have been keeping up with the chatter on the daily. I received my first memebox (Blackheads No More) today and just caved and ordered 2 more boxes tonight making it a total of exactly 20 boxes in one month. I figured it's about that time to say hi, my name is Christine and I'm a memeholic. LOL


----------



## theori3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Christinesque said:


> Hey ladies! I've been following this particular thread for a little over a month now and have been keeping up with the chatter on the daily. I received my first memebox (Blackheads No More) today and just caved and ordered 2 more boxes tonight making it a total of exactly 20 boxes in one month. I figured it's about that time to say hi, my name is Christine and I'm a memeholic. LOL


Welcome to the madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 1, 2014)

wonderings said:


> [SIZE=14.4444446563721px] [/SIZE]
> People in customer service deserve better than to be compared to animals and they generally cannot know the answer to every question.
> 
> From my reasonably extensive experience with online shopping here in the United States, it is extremely unusual for coupons to apply to shipping costs, but Memebox has allowed this, quite generously imho.
> ...


Well, actually many Korean online stores give free international shipping on ALL orders, to mention only W2Beauty or BeautynetKorea as probably most popular ones.


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Welcome to the madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you. I'm loving the madness, except for the change of $5 off $30! I'm not a VIP so I didn't receive the emails regarding the change. But I did order a box under $30 using a $5 code on a different account. Shortly after I received the confirmation email with a code for orders over $30, which I also used... LOL don't judge me, but Yeh, that happened. This was last week so not sure if this $5 over $30 before s&amp;h is officially happening for November.

Can someone clarify this for me? That $5 code is such a perk for me. I hate paying for shipping. Shipping fees can deff rack up in the long run if that $30 minimum isn't met. This change will deff make me reconsider future purchases. But then again, it might be a good way to control the splurging.

I can also understand why memebox is making the change though since they do seem to have great products and values in the boxes, but still...

Or maybe I'm just bitter... LOL if only I had been a part of the mania earlier in the "golden" days of half off boxes and free meme points.


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 1, 2014)

Christinesque said:


> Thank you. I'm loving the madness, except for the change of $5 off $30! I'm not a VIP so I didn't receive the emails regarding the change. But I did order a box under $30 using a $5 code on a different account. Shortly after I received the confirmation email with a code for orders over $30, which I also used... LOL don't judge me, but Yeh, that happened. This was last week so not sure if this $5 over $30 before s&amp;h is officially happening for November.
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me? That $5 code is such a perk for me. I hate paying for shipping. Shipping fees can deff rack up in the long run if that $30 minimum isn't met. This change will deff make me reconsider future purchases. But then again, it might be a good way to control the splurging.
> 
> ...


You are definitely not being bitter.  A lot of us are saying why they can not program it so that they can't use the coupon to get free things sent to them. Its easy programming.  They are screwing themselves over with the new rule.  The email about the $5 off $30 isn't a vip email actually, it was for influences and affiliates.

The $5 off code was for any order, with no limitations.  So now that they changed it, us buying the boxes at VIP sale price which is $3 off the new releases, will definitely make us not spend as much money on buying the boxes.  

Their pricing at $30 after shipping on an average is what draws people in, my readers and myself included.   And the $23 boxes plus $6.99 is one cent away from being $30, so that means the $5 off coupon won't even work.  So damn stupid.  But thank you for curing my addiction.  I'm freeeee~~~ LOL

I hope that answers your question.  Not sure if I did tho XD


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

Disappointed with the new code... I was using each month the two $5 off codes, it was almost free shipping in these two boxes. I will think twice now before buying a box.

I guess I wouldn't have been disappointed if these codes had never been around. I guess the new customers wouldn't be bothered too much, there are so many other things you buy online without a discount.

If memebox's intension is too increase the money paid per transaction, I don't think it's going to work for me. I would prefer to buy one box that I like without a code, rather than 2 just so I can use the $5 off. Unless they decrease the value of the boxes! lol


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 1, 2014)

I still think its a good deal, voucher or not tbh. People are getting an average of 6 full size products for less than 40 dollars. Some of these products retailing at that alone (even withe mark up, that's still less than buying these products individually).

Sure there will be products you don't like or already have but there will also be new things to try (part of the appeal).

Guess I'm used to rip off Britain prices and being charged extra for almost everything lol! But I will still buy single boxes if they sound good. I'm almost at meme overload anyway so a few months of no or less purchases is probably a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

morning. I got my second voucher and had a shock that it didn't include p and p.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 1, 2014)

Well with this new $5 off rule we better now always save some memepoints for if we want to buy a box under $30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Nov 1, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje what points do you mean? Most of us haven't seen points for ages.

Unfortunately the rule for new codes that [SIZE=10.5pt]S&amp;H and taxes do not apply means that they are not valid for single boxes at all.[/SIZE]

I am awaiting my Global #16 and it will be my box no. 100. It's time to slow down.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> morning. I got my second voucher and had a shock that it didn't include p and p.


I never get 2 codes but you say these have no price added that's good to hear I will use your code then


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 1, 2014)

Being affiliate gives you commission, that can turn into points.. through blog, YouTube, Facebook, twitter, Instagram whatever social media platform, just share your affiliate link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog my first one didn't mention p and p

As always, the coupon code is valid for the entire month, and is good for *$5.00 off any order over $30.00* for your subscribers. Please remember that coupons are limited to one use per customer. This month's coupon will be active from November 1, 2014 until November 30, 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but until someone tries out my first code i don't know if it includes p and p and whether you can use both of my codes this month but if you can it's there to save people more pennies.

Really is a case of have at it.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

Not everyone is an affiliate or has a blog! If I was an affiliate with a lot of sales, I wouldn't bother for the code! It's a shame that people not into blogging can't even get $5 off a box. I am sure memebox appeals to a lot of young girls that $5 off a box can make a difference.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

@JaneGeorge

My code is 6 digit but says $30 spend exclu shipping . If there are codes that say have no

Minimum spend or postage this month they are gonna he like gold dust . Roll on Monday to see how these codes work

And I think pony palette will be 29.00 so no coupon can be used I may end up buying from tester Korea instead


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Lorna ljblog my first one didn't mention p and p
> 
> As always, the coupon code is valid for the entire month, and is good for *$5.00 off any order over $30.00* for your subscribers. Please remember that coupons are limited to one use per customer. This month's coupon will be active from November 1, 2014 until November 30, 2014  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Bad news... I just tried both of your codes, they don't work for orders less than $30... They worked for a bundle (more than $30).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

on a $29 box?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Bad news... I just tried both of your codes, they don't work for orders less than $30... They worked for a bundle (more than $30).


I thought as much only for boxes superbox 32.00 then postage on too . So ALL codes will be a new description this month .

I expect VIP to he different as well


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

i wonder if you can use both of my codes once this month or just one. If only one it is a bit pointless giving me two


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if you can use both of my codes once this month or just one. If only one it is a bit pointless giving me two


I wonder too are they both 6 digit as well. If be suprises as it seems they clamping down on everything . I mean before we could use a 4&amp;6 a month now I imagine one code only


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

totally barking if so as I imagine majority of ppl that get free boxes are also affiliates


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> on a $29 box?


ok I tried again.

None of your codes work for a $23 box. But one of your codes (the second one you have on your blog) works for a $29 box, the other code doesn't work for a $29 box. The other question is whether we can use both of these codes or only one during November... But I can't check this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is there another combination to try?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

it shows they are different tbh and my second code is the normal affiliate one so looks like they got mine backwards.


----------



## seachange (Nov 1, 2014)

Very disappointed by the new $5 code restrictions. For me personally will mean buying much less or nothing. I'm not a blogger or affiliate, so I can only use the $5 codes and the VIP discount, and honestly from most of the boxes there is always at least one product that I will throw out/don't have time to arrange swaps or sell on eBay/, so really not sure if there will be any value for my money paying full price + shipping.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Has anyone received a VIP email yet? Xx


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Also I just want to say now that the affiliate code has restrictions, that I saw this suggestion from someone on this board a few weeks ago, (not regular I speak to and I cant remember exactly who) but people need to be more careful with the thoughts and opinions really (there I said it! I've wanted to say it for a long time now!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Has anyone received a VIP email yet? Xx


nope not out yet.

as for the restriction i understand 15 or 20 dollars but 30 is very high tbh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope not out yet.
> 
> as for the restriction i understand 15 or 20 dollars but 30 is very high tbh


Thanks Jane xx


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

$30 is very high. Too high to be fair . If only I earnt money on affiliate that most ladies do here i'd be happy . Like I said on the uk page I feel for the newbies .the people with high currency conversion . The tax hits it's not fair on the people on a tight income where 1 or 2 boxes a month was their little piece of me time luxury after feeding the family and paying bills . These people really found the $5 off on a 23$ an instant thrill . And also introduced new customers into the memebox world.

My readers read my posts but don't click my link as such but they used my code . Of which Iam thankful.i think many people even who can afford the boxes will step back a little and of course there is growing competition from newer boxes now . So if people only want one box the chances are they will look elsewhere.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> $30 is very high. Too high to be fair . If only I earnt money on affiliate that most ladies do here i'd be happy . Like I said on the uk page I feel for the newbies .the people with high currency conversion . The tax hits it's not fair on the people on a tight income where 1 or 2 boxes a month was their little piece of me time luxury after feeding the family and paying bills . These people really found the $5 off on a 23$ an instant thrill . And also introduced new customers into the memebox world.
> 
> My readers read my posts but don't click my link as such but they used my code . Of which Iam thankful.i think many people even who can afford the boxes will step back a little and of course there is growing competition from newer boxes now . So if people only want one box the chances are they will look elsewhere.


gotta agree. I like that I can give my viewers/readers a money off coupon even if they don't use my link. The honest truth is that 18/19 pound a shot these boxes are more expensive than other uk boxes anyhow even for the cheapest ones and the $5 (£3 off ish) makes a huge difference.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

I did email Memebox on this with the [email protected]@Jane George and @@Lorna ljblog, will you be doing that as well, with your own reasons (like what you wrote here)?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah I probably will


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

@@biancardi yes I think I shall . My bt broadband has been down on and off the past day and I just get to send stuff and it goes down . But yes I think I should . My post above will prob be C&amp;p in as it is quite clear really

I've just emailed thanks


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @@biancardi yes I think I shall . My bt broadband has been down on and off the past day and I just get to send stuff and it goes down . But yes I think I should . My post above will prob be C&amp;p in as it is quite clear really
> 
> I've just emailed thanks


Virgin is really good, we had nightmares with bt


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Virgin is really good, we had nightmares with bt


It's national system updates never had issue in over 10 years . Seems ok now


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 1, 2014)

Is everyone else's orders stating complete (even though its not the shipping date yet?). Well over half seem to have been changed to complete including the garden or Eden, etude house and Innisfree....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

theres gremlins in the system


----------



## Renata P (Nov 1, 2014)

My order for a free shipping black soap finally has got the status"complete" however when I go to see details status is "ordered" not shipped and there is no tracking number provided. Actually I know it was ordered long time ago. Have you ever seen such a strange status of your order?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Renata P said:


> My order for a free shipping black soap finally has got the status"complete" however when I go to see details status is "ordered" not shipped and there is no tracking number provided. Actually I know it was ordered long time ago. Have you ever seen such a strange status of your order?


Website glitchy all boxes even non shipped ones say complete when not . Have you emailed memebox to ask if it's shipped . I know many still haven't recieved shipping for the 7 second pads


----------



## Renata P (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog yesterday it was "ready for shipment". I see it's not only me who has problems with strange order status. I will email them on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

a lot of orders have gone to complete and the commission for affiliates has gone mad lol


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok... Thanks for that... Though would have been good had it been shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning folks.

We received a complaint against a member's post. As a reminder we do not tell people what they can and cannot post. If it actually violates the rules we'll step in however if it doesn't and it bugs you then block the person. See the help forum for the thread on how to IGNORE a person.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok... Thanks for that... Though would have been good had it been shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it might have but if it shipped on friday the shipping notification won't show until monday. also if it shipped it will have a tracking number a day after it has shipped (or on monday if shipped friday)


----------



## Geek (Nov 1, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> We received a complaint against a member's post. As a reminder we do not tell people what they can and cannot post. If it actually violates the rules we'll step in however if it doesn't and it bugs you then block the person. See the help forum for the thread on how to IGNORE a person.


Yep.  Here is it:  [How To] Ignore a Member


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Also I just want to say now that the affiliate code has restrictions, that I saw this suggestion from someone on this board a few weeks ago, (not regular I speak to and I cant remember exactly who) but people need to be more careful with the thoughts and opinions really (there I said it! I've wanted to say it for a long time now!)


If Memebox only figures out that they need to change policies by reading MUT (and not by looking at their own balance sheets and orders) I'm concerned about their ability to complete basic functions necessary for life like breathing and tying shoes. lol I'm getting the sense that Memebox is aware of a whole lot of things, but they can't all change at once or can't change in the way we want due to factors we aren't aware of (Lauren from Memebox said as much to me).
Talk is cheap and easy--if people are unhappy about the change (and heck yeah, I can see why people would be!!) then the hard decision to restrict or halt purchases is the only way to truly communicate how bad the change is to the company. I suspect that they're counting on people to talk and yell up a storm at this while turning at the same time to buy the latest releases. Eventually $5 off $30 will become the new normal and some new upsetting policy can be introduced.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @ If they sell the palette for $29.99 plus shipping (so no new codes apply), I'll definately go for testerkorea - their price is about $25 shipping included. I don't think Memebox will give us a better deal, in fact.


Yeah, I don't know how TesterKorea is even making money on the palette, actually! It's 20,000 won on the Memebox site and $4 for shipping is extremely fair. I think TK may easy beat Memebox Global's price. I forget--do TK members still receive the member discount on Want items? In that case, wow.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hair products - as they do mention hair care.


Yeah, I wonder what hair products the box will have for "while you were sleeping"?  I have a problem with leave-in products making a mess of my pillowcases.  But am sure willing to try new things!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

i just hope shipping is reasonable as well as the price. plus worried about it breaking in post tbh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> If Memebox only figures out that they need to change policies by reading MUT (and not by looking at their own balance sheets and orders) I'm concerned about their ability to complete basic functions necessary for life like breathing and tying shoes. lol I'm getting the sense that Memebox is aware of a whole lot of things, but they can't all change at once or can't change in the way we want due to factors we aren't aware of (Lauren from Memebox said as much to me).
> 
> Talk is cheap and easy--if people are unhappy about the change (and heck yeah, I can see why people would be!!) then the hard decision to restrict or halt purchases is the only way to truly communicate how bad the change is to the company. I suspect that they're counting on people to talk and yell up a storm at this while turning at the same time to buy the latest releases. Eventually $5 off $30 will become the new normal and some new upsetting policy can be introduced.


All I know is when I read that suggestion I thought way to shoot yourself in the foot....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

Yep best way to upset a company is to vote with your feet.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 1, 2014)

Ive Been away for one a day and i feel so beyond (autocorrect thought i feel so beyonce lol)

About the codes... Theres a "S&amp;H and taxes not included" part... What does that mean? For me it means that codes dont apply on $29 boxes because it's less Than 30 without shipping and taxes which "are not included"... Bummer.

But im not angry this time tbh. It WILL keep me from getting any box that might be good but i already have SO MUCH to use and probably even more that I'll never use.

Im not saying that Thats it no more boxes for me... But.. Like 1-2 max per Month. Thats Still at least 10 new peoducts each Month which is already way more Than i could use. I'll enjoy see ing what others recieve though, and if theres something THAT good, i can always get that product.

It's not at all bad, at least I'll have time to Fully appreciate what i have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But i Still think that memebox didnt really think this through, but anyway, it it wont make enough profit for them (or less Than october), they'll come up with something else.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

tbh one of my codes works on $29 boxes according to user on here so either the affiliate codes or the influencer ones will so might be same with $26 boxes and over...

hoping for better vip perks though as I used none of my coupon codes last month


----------



## Fae (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks like the pony palette is out of stock at TK atm! I hope it restocks soon!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

i've just realised with the grand prize to the golden ticket competition if it goes in as points you can't use it as sole payment with things like the 20% off 200 vouchers as at the mo, if they haven't changed it, you can use a max of 50pts per purchase

or have they changed that?

editted to make sense lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

My husband just picked up my misrouted CPM2 giveaway box from the post office and shipped it right back out to the winner (I worked out a plan with Lauren to get the cost of shipping reimbursed in points since they didn't change it in time, so we're good). Anyway, what's important is the cost. In the US, to ship a 1 pound, 11 ounce CPM2 box via first class registered mail (not sure if that's exactly what Memebox uses, but close enough), it cost $35.75 today, far far more than the price of the box. There are a million factors that change what Memebox actually pays when shipping from Korea, but even a fraction of that is a whole lot.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 1, 2014)

The picture of the grand prize ticket looked like it had a code. If that's the case, I think you'd have to get all 50 or so boxes in one order?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

lol i couldn't do that. can you imagine????

or you email them the code and they credit the account


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i've just realised with the grand prize to the golden ticket competition if it goes in as points you can't use it as sole payment with things like the 20% off 200 vouchers as at the mo, if they haven't changed it, you can use a max of 50pts per purchase
> 
> or have they changed that?
> 
> editted to make sense lol


Yeah, I thought of that, too! So either someone is going to be getting a TON of registered mail boxes or paying extra to ship them in sets. hahaha That's why I'm not going nuts over this golden ticket thing. I mean, it would be great and I'd probably never have to buy a birthday gift for any woman (and some men) I know again, but it's not like the doors to Memebox will fly open and everything will be perfecto if one wins the grand prize. Still...1500 points is just wow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

in a way i prefered it at 900 and then have lots of mid range prizes


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 1, 2014)

With all the new changes to Memebox, not being able to use 5$ off codes on one box and such, it seems for me the value is not even there anymore, especially when its in USD. - I can now get 5-9 items for the same price of a memebox 23+6.99 = 34$ CDN @ testerkorea with shipping, I guess all good things must come to an end.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 1, 2014)

I see the restriction on the code as Memebox helping me cut back on my purchases. No more impulse buys during VIP pricing. Instead I may hold back and put together a large order if they offer the 20% off coupon again for VIPs. Thanks Memebox for helping me save!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the golden ticket, I bought two of the participating boxes because I liked the themes. Though the golden ticket did push me to  finally pull the trigger on While you were sleeping. Not holding out much hope for the 1st place but would be nice to have some kind of code for some $ off an order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, I guess all Memebox ideas have left me slightly tired. I mean their recent 'backorders' and now the codes issues.

I've already ordered 2 US and one UK subscription boxes to try out something else. I've been with Memebox since January, through thick and thin, good times and bad times and maybe it's time to move on a bit.


----------



## Fae (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Paulina PS Oh, which us, uk subscripion box can you get in Poland? I'm curious, cause I may be able to get it in Austria then too! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe memebox changed the rule $5 off $30 because this month we are going to get the golden tickets. If each box contains a code for e.g. 5 memepoints, then a lot of us will have the $5 off any box by using the ticket. Memebox wouldn't want us to use 5 memepoints for a $23 box and then on top a $5 off code, they need to make a profit!

I know that not all of us bought these boxes, but maybe it's just another way for memebox to protect itselft from this month's golden ticket prizes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 1, 2014)

Fae said:


> @@Paulina PS Oh, which us, uk subscripion box can you get in Poland? I'm curious, cause I may be able to get it in Austria then too! ^^


its here darling , ships to most countries http://www.lookfantastic.com/beauty-box/lookfantastic-beauty-box/10982574.html


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

that one is buy when you want it too but get in fast it sells out fast


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Fae yes, Look Fantastic is the one I got from the UK. 

I also got Lip Monthly and Vegan Cuts from the US. I also subscribed to Lip Factory some time ago and I know that Petit Vour and Fortune Cookie Soap Box ship internationally as well.


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting my chocmania box today but the one I ordered for my friend is still in Korea.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

noooo my palan just ran out......


----------



## Leja (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> noooo my palan just ran out......


... and I can't see how much of my palan essence is left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, it already sold out! Why did I have to go out? I hope I'll be able to get next month's box!

Thank you all for the lovely recommendations! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

Fae said:


> Oh, it already sold out! Why did I have to go out? I hope I'll be able to get next month's box!
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely recommendations! ^^


next one will sell in a few days, maybe monday or tuesday.

@@Leja just opened the mise en scene perfect repair.... gonna try that


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 1, 2014)

Fae said:


> Oh, it already sold out! Why did I have to go out? I hope I'll be able to get next month's box!
> 
> Thank you all for the lovely recommendations! ^^


Oh my, I think it must have been a small restock because I wanted to buy it last week and it was sold out, then today I got a newsletter with it available again. As they ship on Monday, they've probably had noticed some boxes left (from cancelled orders maybe) and restocked.


----------



## avarier (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Leja just opened the mise en scene perfect repair.... gonna try that


I would like to know how this works for you! I have it here and haven't gotten to trying it yet. It says to use after shampoo.. does it replace conditioner or can you use it in addition to it?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> noooo my palan just ran out......


I managed to purchase one off ebay for 29.00.  It is my backup.  I only use one pump daily, as I only need it on the ends of my hair and I have short hair, but I love this product. It seems to be a universally loved item!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

yes I have a few other leave treatments left to use but might buy it again in the future. My hair is past my bottom so I have to use a fair amount per time so it doesn't last that long.

from what i read you use perfect repar as a leave in dry hair oil and use it before I deknot my rats nest, I mean hair.

lol i mean I am using the oil not the conditioner. We received both together in a box


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yes I have a few other leave treatments left to use but might buy it again in the future. My hair is past my bottom so I have to use a fair amount per time so it doesn't last that long.
> 
> from what i read you use perfect repar as a leave in dry hair oil and use it before I deknot my rats nest, I mean hair.
> 
> lol i mean I am using the oil not the conditioner. We received both together in a box


I love the dry oil I must say.

It's really fantastic. And I have tried many hair oils.

I've used it on both wet and dry hair too.

Btw, you may be able to find a back up Palan on the bay.

I picked up one not too long ago for around $15.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

i'll probably look around if and when I run out. Lol I keep chanting the mantra.... i must use my stash but I seem to lose that battle a lot.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 1, 2014)

I've relaxed on memebox buying lately....I'm swamped. I bought oh, 20 boxes since July and I just can't use up the products fast enough. However, that really means nothing since I have 200 pairs of shoes. I've really been put off by their customer service and the hitches in their giddy up lately. I hate the RM. And now that we can't use the $5 off coupon on lower boxes? No more impulse buying for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 1, 2014)

Has anyone seen any Rose Box spoilers yet?

FB? IG?

I was sure someone would get their bundle today!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

in general dhl don't deliver weekends


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> noooo my palan just ran out......


I tracked down the Palan website and that essence is a legit $60 product. I look at my bottle sometimes and sing to it in hopes that it grows a bit because wow it's great and wow it's expensive!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

with long and thick hair expensive products are my enemy. although i find the hair products in memebox rock... finished cherry blossom  treatment a few weeks ago too


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

You ladies are making me crave Korean hair products, I've never tried them and I NEED them! (Crazy natural curl girl here!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

they are great and having full sized instead of tiny samples means they last well.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

I think my next box will be a hair box


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

most of mine come from global boxes or hair and body and only hair box i bought was repunzel

just realised we should see next h and b on monday.... cool


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

I've bought global 17 so fingers crossed, there is a hair box and a hair and body box, I'm going to keep an eye on them and see how the week pans out re: VIP


----------



## Jane George (Nov 1, 2014)

@@Mahsa yes I hope vip perks are good


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Mahsa yes I hope vip perks are good


Me too


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 1, 2014)

Next door neighbour having a party tonight so wide awake (its after midnight as well), DH snoring loudly so had moved through to the back bedroom to get some sleep...no chance now. Insomnia is a Beee-itch too...

Debating whether to just get up and go for a drive but would wake the dog downstairs as fed up listening to the morons next door shouting and thumping music. Moved to a detached house to get away from idiots like that but they are in the back garden. Gah!

Sorry, just not feeling the love at the moment and needed to vent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Next door neighbour having a party tonight so wide awake (its after midnight as well), DH snoring loudly so had moved through to the back bedroom to get some sleep...no chance now. Insomnia is a Beee-itch too...
> 
> Debating whether to just get up and go for a drive but would wake the dog downstairs as fed up listening to the morons next door shouting and thumping music. Moved to a detached house to get away from idiots like that but they are in the back garden. Gah!
> 
> Sorry, just not feeling the love at the moment and needed to vent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can totally relate. My neighbors are a bunch of inconsiderate louts who play their boom-boom music LOUD all the time. They haven't heard of headphones or carpeting to dampen the noise. There should be a law against condo/renters/attached homes and having a surround sound system.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 1, 2014)

VIP codes are out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 20% off $200 is now a two times use code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA There is supposed to be some memepoints to be offered too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though now all the codes are before S&amp;H and taxes. And you have to be logged in your account in order to use the codes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd struggle to put together an order over $200 excluding shipping.

And no codes for non-US Memeshop this month?  It's a shame because that's one code I'd actually use.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm surprised none of the other neighbours have reported them to the police yet as its nearly 1am. The guy is going out with a member of staff from my daughters nursery as well so its all her mates that are round and singing. Double glazing isn't helping so they must be really loud!

Made VIP status though this month whoohoo!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 1, 2014)

bubu said:


> I'd struggle to put together an order over $200 excluding shipping.
> 
> And no codes for non-US Memeshop this month? It's a shame because that's one code I'd actually use.


Edit for memespies


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the VIP email as well. $200 spend on boxes is a lot, and now memebox wants us to spend this amount twice?!?! Does this mean that they are going to release boxes like crazy to give us a lot of options??

This month, we get again a USA shop code, but no code for the normal shop... I am not in US...


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I got the VIP email as well. $200 spend on boxes is a lot, and now memebox wants us to spend this amount twice?!?! Does this mean that they are going to release boxes like crazy to give us a lot of options??
> 
> This month, we get again a USA shop code, but no code for the normal shop... I am not in US...


I don't know how I made it to VIP, but cannot use the USA shop codes, as I'm not in the US either &lt;_&lt;


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 1, 2014)

Edit for memespies


----------



## seachange (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't used any of my VIP codes last month and most likely won't used any this month either.


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 1, 2014)

I was really hoping for another free shipping/low minimum coupon for the global shop. That was my favorite coupon last month.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

My $5 code lets shipping be counted toward the total when it's a memebox ($35). I just tried it and I'm so glad it works that way!

However it doesn't work the same with shop items.

It's probably good for ones where the shipping is chosen before it goes in the cart, so Memeboxes and those sale sets.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 1, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> The second paragraph is bust. Anyone can use the codes and S&amp;H does count haha


Good to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My $5code let's shipping be counted toward the total when it's a memebox. I just tried it and I'm so glad it works that way!


let's hope that the programmers don't fix that bug!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> let's hope that the programmers don't fix that bug!


Considering the little caveats just seem to be for shop orders, I wonder if thats what theyre supposed to be and its got lost along the way....? heres hoping!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Where did everyone get the $5 code on the VIP email, my email doesn't have a $5 off just percentages


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

My guess is that it is supposed to work like that. Just because of the fact that shipping is basically considered part of the price of the box.

However, a VIP sale box wouldn't reach that $30 threshold which still stinks. Why buy it for $3 off when if you wait you can get $5 off... or maybe they'll make the VIP sales boxes $5 off now instead. That would be incentive!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Where did everyone get the $5 code on the VIP email, my email doesn't have a $5 off just percentages


The $5 code is the one given to affiliates/bloggers for their readers. You can use one!


----------



## yunii (Nov 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Where did everyone get the $5 code on the VIP email, my email doesn't have a $5 off just percentages


----------



## bubu (Nov 1, 2014)

I picked up a few Theobroma products with the free shipping code last month - the Cacao Pack, Chocola Sparkling Bubble Gel, and Latte Classic duo.

I have a cacao addiction. Still waiting patiently for Chocolate Mania to arrive.

Would love to hear your thoughts on Theobroma products!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> The $5 code is the one given to affiliates/bloggers for their readers. You can use one!


Thanks - I have my affiliate code I thought we go $5 VIP but you're right my mistake


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 1, 2014)

yunii said:


> The $5 off 30 is an affiliate code.


Thanks


----------



## blinded (Nov 1, 2014)

I know I'm repeating myself again when I say this, but it annoys me that they give out the code for the US shop to non-US VIPs. With the $5 off code change it takes away some of the incentive to buy boxes at VIP pricing and I get a code I can't use. I don't intentionally buy boxes to be a VIP, and right now I wouldn't do it even if I wanted too. Blah. I'm tired of complaining about memebox and want to get back to loving them again,


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 1, 2014)

bubu said:


> I picked up a few Theobroma products with the free shipping code last month - the Cacao Pack, Chocola Sparkling Bubble Gel, and Latte Classic duo.
> 
> I have a cacao addiction. Still waiting patiently for Chocolate Mania to arrive.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on Theobroma products!


I also picked up a few of their products. I'm hoping they are good as I am not familiar with that brand/line at all but I couldn't say no to chocolate  :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 1, 2014)

Ooo! I think they are restocking! I see scrub box 2, skin elixirs and cleanse and tone... Have those always been available? I thought for sure skin elixirs was sold out...


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 1, 2014)

Just caught up! Hope everyone's having a fab day!

@@Mmnoob, yes you did answer my question. Thanks! =)

Can't believe this is already in effect! Womp womp womp... let's just hope it's really because of the golden ticket sweepstakes thing. I'm in denial. LOL and I just made VIP! Yay! It'll suck to say bye bye to it since I might have to limit the amount of boxes I'll buy. It's so weird that I'm all for a box that'll interest me at $25. Like hell Yeh I'm checking out! But at $29 and up, without a code, it's like maybe I'll just leave it in my cart. I eventually cave though just because I feel like I might regret it.

I'm not gonna lie, but I really wanted the Rose box! I was a little too late. I hope they restock that one. For the ones that received the box already. Please tell me you hate it. LOL


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm also disappointed with the $5 code. While I easily buy 6-10 Memeboxes a month, I prefer buying them one at a time. Those $20ish purchases are just so much easier for me to justify. That said, I am trying to cut back on boxes, as I am running out of room, so I think this will definitely help me.


----------



## seachange (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't see any restocks, apart from My fair lady nail polish box


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 1, 2014)

I had a $5 code that was expiring on November 7th so I just impulse bought the Dirty Gal + Hair Salon set. I wanted the snail cream and I'd be happy with any hair product besides hairspray. I'm pretty sure most hairsprays are considered hazardous material and are a pain in the butt to ship, so I'm telling myself I have nothing to worry about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 1, 2014)

I just realized that I _did_ get the skin food + face shop combo. Didn't see it in one of my mass orders, thought it was something else entirely at the time. OOPS. I think the general consensus is that they weren't bad boxes, but looking at them I know that _I personally_ don't care for them. I'm sure it'll be different once they get to my door.

As far as codes go, I was already burnt out with boxes, and this only adds to my motivation to stop buying. I have a dozen coming to me, which is way too many considering the boxes I already have. I think I'm pretty much done with Memeboxes for the rest of 2014, as I can't fathom what kind of new theme could entice me to get anything else. 

The only thing that got me really antsy to spend money since my last big purchase early in October was the $30 shop coupon, which we didn't get this month. Yawn.

At least codes aren't confined to accounts yet! If anyone wants my VIP codes, send me a PM. I don't expect to use any of them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2014)

Unless milk or snail boxes come put, I'm done for now. Mostly because I have three big bins under my bed that I'll never get through! I need to cull the herd but it's so overwhelming. My plan is to make a list to post on MUT and FB in the next week. I know there's dozens of things I'll not use. So overwhelming, I think when I'm feeling panicky about product overload it's a good time to reassess!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 2, 2014)

Since we know the Memespies are here, I want to throw in that I will also stop impulse buying boxes at $3 off VIP without a $5 off code. And I don't make big purchases either, so I will probably be cutting back how many boxes I buy now.


----------



## avarier (Nov 2, 2014)

ashleylind said:


> I'm also disappointed with the $5 code. While I easily buy 6-10 Memeboxes a month, I prefer buying them one at a time. Those $20ish purchases are just so much easier for me to justify. That said, I am trying to cut back on boxes, as I am running out of room, so I think this will definitely help me.


I like my single boxes too. I'm waiting for step by step &amp; tea tree to ship and that's it. It's much easier for my to impulsively buy one by itself because of the price.. but I'm too budget conscious to buy value sets just because I want one of the boxes. I also don't have the storage for an overwhelming amount of stuff. Memebox just isn't for me anymore.

On the bright side, I've learned a lot and gotten to experiment with some interesting skincare! I know so much more about what I want/need and can put that money towards buying exactly what I want when I need new things.. and I know where to buy from to get that free shipping! I'll still be reading memebox news, just not spending.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 2, 2014)

is the VIP status still for purchasing 5 boxes? I bought 6 and i didn't get my VIP codes...

not counting bundles and i've been VIP since it existed so i find it odd.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 2, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> is the VIP status still for purchasing 5 boxes? I bought 6 and i didn't get my VIP codes...


Did you buy any bundles? Because a bundle counts as one box, unfortunately.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 2, 2014)

*@**@Paulina PS*,no i'm not one to buy bundles and i made 6 different purchases


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 2, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@Paulina PS*,no i'm not one to buy bundles and i made 6 different purchases


Then you definately should be a VIP now. Just contact their CS, there was trouble with VIP status last month too.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> is the VIP status still for purchasing 5 boxes? I bought 6 and i didn't get my VIP codes...
> 
> not counting bundles and i've been VIP since it existed so i find it odd.


I didn't get the VIP email either, and I buy 5-6 singular boxes every month, so maybe they didn't send them to everyone yet.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 2, 2014)

*@**@Paulina PS*,ok, i'll do that but i wonder if they will respond on a weekend


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

1. Agree with the non-US ladies, am also annoyed with the US shop codes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Make a global one too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

2. Sad there is no free shipping code now. They were probably sick of dealing with the country taxes but tbh that was the problem of whoever put the estimated value on the box. They shouldn't take away that code just because that person printed all the wrong stickers...

3. The supposed 'points' perk for VIP, I hope they are real.  

4. Happy with the fact that the company has such codes, VIP and affiliates program though. Not many companies would do that, but probably we were sitting in a comfortable place for too long.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Nov 2, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I didn't get the VIP email either, and I buy 5-6 singular boxes every month, so maybe they didn't send them to everyone yet.


I am also the one who has got no VIP email although undoubtedly I should.

I can send them an email of course but I am so tired with those constant little things that don't work well.

Missing VIP status, missing survey points, items ("ships 3-5 days") not shipped for more than 3 weeks, "completed" orders that are not completed, "backordered" items and so on. Are children having fun in store?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 2, 2014)

Here's another thought...maybe they will also increase the price of the new boxes to 30 dollars plus the shipping. So, with a 5 dollar of regular shipping it would be 31.99 for a box. Any boxes still at 23 dollars would 29.99 or so. Not much of a difference but a bit more profit for them as they are a business and bottom line, they need to make a profit in order to continue.

Party next door finally finished at 1.30am. Then awake at 6am by the dog downstairs...then daughter at 7.20am.

The joys of another day lies ahead


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

Lol I didn't make vip on my main again.


----------



## Fae (Nov 2, 2014)

I made vip this month again! Not sure, if I will use any codes! A 200 dollar purchase is so hard to justify! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> 2. Sad there is no free shipping code now. They were probably sick of dealing with the country taxes but tbh that was the problem of whoever put the estimated value on the box. They shouldn't take away that code just because that person printed all the wrong stickers...


@@veritazy Was there a problem with boxes having the wrong value printed on them? Because I have the same problem with my shop order. I haven't seen the box but customs told me the value is declared as $128 when I only paid $31. I try to resolve this with memebox. Did anyone have this sorted out?


----------



## seachange (Nov 2, 2014)

There could be a nice surprise tomorrow with VIP prices $8 off instead of $3 + $5 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> There could be a nice surprise tomorrow with VIP prices $8 off instead of $3 + $5 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If they do that then probably it's a box with unwanted items like nail varnishes and the CPM2!!! lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

they are releasing the pony palette tomorrow - I hope it has free global shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

Lol I'll have to email them as I am definitely vip on my main as I bought more than 5 individual boxes and boxsets last month


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 2, 2014)

Do you still make VIP if you have &gt;5 individual boxes but bought in a single order? Wondering how using that 20% code might affect future VIP status!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> Do you still make VIP if you have &gt;5 individual boxes but bought in a single order? Wondering how using that 20% code might affect future VIP status!


If they are individual boxes, those have always been counted individually.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@veritazy Was there a problem with boxes having the wrong value printed on them? Because I have the same problem with my shop order. I haven't seen the box but customs told me the value is declared as $128 when I only paid $31. I try to resolve this with memebox. Did anyone have this sorted out?


WHAT? They've printed higher value then it is? Please no..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Customs here are so strict that if they do that it's hard even with evidence to make them release packages without paying customs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they are releasing the pony palette tomorrow - I hope it has free global shipping.


Seriously. Can you imagine people getting to checkout and seeing an $11 shipping charge tacked on for the first time? Ha! I'm curious about whether the palette will sell out. I'm not sure that they were expecting to release it to us so soon.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> If they are individual boxes, those have always been counted individually.


I ordered my Pony palette from TesterKorea with several other smallish things I wanted to pick up.. My entire order was $24.00 total PayPal charge. I'm finally learning that Memebox is not the only K- beauty site in the world. My last Korean Memeshop order that I ordered the 12th of October finally* shipped* on the 31st, which is a disgrace. AND the tracking says it has an " expired air mail number", probably because it didn't ship for so long. Never again. If it's not in the USA shop, I don't buy it. Plus, every other Korean retail site gives samples with orders, discounts and other perks like free shipping all the time.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Alex Z. @@Theblondeangel A few girls complained about this in the groups thread in fb, no? And I really hope @@biancardi's shipping fee stacking idea becomes a reality because that will be great for us to buy those leftover individual boxes.

We will see... I feel for the girls having to work over the weekend to resolve the crazy "completed" box issue and sending out all the emails. Not to mention commissions, tomorrow's release and probably more complain emails lol. 

eta:

@@GirlyGirlie yeah they need to work on that. Especially the global shop. USA shop seems to ship super quick and they have so many wonderful offers too. Plus a code just to use for the shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I'll have to email them as I am definitely vip on my main as I bought more than 5 individual boxes and boxsets last month


I'm in the same boat, should have reached VIP status but haven't gotten an email about it.

Does it show anywhere on your account when you're on the Memebox site that you're VIP?  Thanks.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out how to make my first makeup review/tutorial video and it's an absolute nightmare. Props to the people who 1) have skin good enough for HD and 2) put themselves out there like that. I think I'll have to stick to demo sketches! Hahahah


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

nope you get the email or not.... i had same issue last month. anyone who has seen my youtube/blog knows i buy a bit lol

maybe i am on the 'naughty list'


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

hmm...I didn't get a VIP e-mail and I've purchased an embarrassing number of boxes. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one though. I suppose I'll shoot them an e-mail although I'm wondering how long it's going to take to get fixed considering last month's VIP debacle!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 2, 2014)

@TheSilverNail @Jane George or maybe they just have a long list of memefans to skim through and make individual codes! Hopefully all is resolved tmr...If you guys are in a hurry to use up any specific codes, feel free to message me for em (they are twice use). I can get em back from you when I need em perhaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ ikr. I can never... I love makeup sketches. My besties are designers so I get involved involuntarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for more Lizzy vids~  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

i have vip on my other account (i told you I had issues lol) and to honest worried about missing points as codes won't be used again.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope you get the email or not.... i had same issue last month. anyone who has seen my youtube/blog knows i buy a bit lol
> 
> *maybe i am on the 'naughty list'*


That was my initial thought too, but in the end I bet it's just a system glitch.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 2, 2014)

it was due to newsletters last month... this month it is gremlins

lol don't feel so bad being on the naughty list if you are all there too


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it was due to newsletters last month... this month it is gremlins
> 
> lol don't feel so bad being on the naughty list if you are all there too


Naughty partay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 2, 2014)

Naturally the US postal service tried to deliver my first box yesterday while I was out and about. Usually USPS leaves all packages with my apartment management and then I can go pick them up. For some reason USPS didn't leave my box with management and now I can't get it until tomorrow morning when the post office opens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 2, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Naturally the US postal service tried to deliver my first box yesterday while I was out and about. Usually USPS leaves all packages with my apartment management and then I can go pick them up. For some reason USPS didn't leave my box with management and now I can't get it until tomorrow morning when the post office opens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Does your apartment management sign for your packaged that come with signature confirmation? Pretty sure registered mail requires a signature.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 2, 2014)

They do sign for them. I have other packages I've made signature required on purpose so that the shipper takes them to management rather than dumping them on my porch. It's never been an issue before, so I'm hoping its was a fluke and my future Memeboxes will go to management with no issue.


----------



## hflo (Nov 2, 2014)

Can you ladies recommend a site that I can get some Korean items besides the Memeshop?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2014)

hflo said:


> Can you ladies recommend a site that I can get some Korean items besides the Memeshop?


Check the Asian beauty skincare thread, but I've ordered from KoreaDepart, Beautynetkorea and Testerkorea.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

Here's the thread.


----------



## hflo (Nov 2, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe, thanks I'll check then out.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 2, 2014)

Fingers crossed for new boxes tonight, and good offers


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

Funny thought: not all of the golden ticket boxes ship at the same time, so if someone who bought one of the first boxes received their 1st prize ticket in a box via DHL, that would mean that people who bought later boxes would technically have time to cancel them before the cancellation window closed if they were just in it for the 1st prize. I'm obviously only ordering boxes that I'm interested in, but yeah definitely going for the Hair Salon/Dirty Gal bundle. ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

Who got the bundle with My Dessert box? It would have been hair &amp; body 4 or rose box...I am hoping that my dessert box is going to be a hit, not a miss!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Who got the bundle with My Dessert box? It would have been hair &amp; body 4 or rose box...I am hoping that my dessert box is going to be a hit, not a miss!


I got dessert/hair and body 4, I got a DHL notification that it'll be here tomorrow!! I'm crossing my fingers that dessert box was one of those under-the-radar secretly amazing boxes and not a total dud! LOL


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

@@MissJexie don't forget to post pics and card descriptions! Eager to see what is in there!

my global 16 should be here tomorrow and choco mania later on this week


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie don't forget to post pics and card descriptions! Eager to see what is in there!
> 
> my global 16 should be here tomorrow and choco mania later on this week


If I'm the first to get them I will post pictures the second I open them up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 2, 2014)

If you had to pick one, would you pick Garden of Eden or Empress's Secrets?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 2, 2014)

starry101 said:


> If you had to pick one, would you pick Garden of Eden or Empress's Secrets?


I picked empress's secrets because I love the idea of ancient herbs and spices


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

starry101 said:


> If you had to pick one, would you pick Garden of Eden or Empress's Secrets?


I'm getting the Garden of Eden because I want it to be like Zero Cosmetics which I LOVED!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2014)

What time do new boxes usually pop up on the site?  I should have VIP status this month, haven't had it before, so don't know when new things appear for the VIP members (I'm not asking for links).  I want that Pony palette BADLY and am afraid I'll miss it.

Send me a pep talk and encouragement!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> What time do new boxes usually pop up on the site?  I should have VIP status this month, haven't had it before, so don't know when new things appear for the VIP members (I'm not asking for links).  I want that Pony palette BADLY and am afraid I'll miss it.
> 
> Send me a pep talk and encouragement!


Usually around midnight PST.  But sometimes it's 11pm and sometimes it's 2AM so....  and it lasts until noon.

I actually have no idea when the Pony palette is going up but I've already got the webpage up so I can refresh it constantly (should I admit that?!) because I don't want to miss it either!  I've got my coupons ready!


----------



## starry101 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wouldn't it be amazing if the Pony palette showed up in the first anniversary box?!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Usually around midnight PST.  But sometimes it's 11pm and sometimes it's 2AM so....  and it lasts until noon.
> 
> I actually have no idea when the Pony palette is going up but I've already got the webpage up so I can refresh it constantly (should I admit that?!) because I don't want to miss it either!  I've got my coupons ready!


I may be wrong, but I have this feeling that the Pony palette will be released by the office in California around noon or 1pm PST, same as the announcement. They tend to do shop updates through the California office. But hey it's a great product, so be ready in case!

Does everyone know about Page Monitor (I use Chrome browser btw)? It's amazing. I actually track my incoming packages using the tracking pages on USPS or DHL--it dings (or silently goes green, depending on your settings) whenever something updates on a page you're watching. I set mine to check the pages every 9 seconds or something--it's outstanding!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if the Pony palette showed up in the first anniversary box?!


ahahaha--I was thinking that about the Fall/Winter Neutrals box, actually!

I don't want to freak anyone out, but the palette is also starting to ship in Korea Monday, too. It's being released worldwide sometime in the next 24 hours. It's going to sell out unless they managed to crank out Mazia 2 numbers of these things (and they're really well done, so I don't know that that's possible). So even if they _were _going to put them in the boxes, I wouldn't be surprised that with so much time to go they would yank them, sell them at full price in the shop to meet the crazy demand, and give us something else that's delectable in both of those boxes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## blinded (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll be watching to see spoilers of Hair and Body 4 tomorrow. I'm on the fence about it and want to see it while it's still available to buy.


----------



## drikajp (Nov 2, 2014)

There are already spoilers of hair/body, sweet and rose boxes on instagram  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I'm in the minority when I say I don't care about the pony pallet. I mean it looks nice...but I'm naked kinda gal.

Memebox, release something that excites me, I won't be making VIP this month. The last box I bought was the mcw/omg/kstyle3 bundle. I placed a big beautynetkorea order instead.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

just saw my dessert box - wow. Totally underwhelmed. Seriously, memebox? The description stated items in the shape of desserts.



> Nothing says cute like beauty trinkets that resemble your favorite sweet desserts![/size]
> 
> If you’re a sucker for over-the-top, embellished beauty essentials that look like your favorite sweet treat, you’re in the right place![/size]
> 
> Yea, you’re all grown-up and lead a sophisticated a life and all, but sometimes, you’ve got to show some love to your inner nine-year old girl. What better way to show that love than to shower yourself with yummy beauty treats that look, feel, or smell like your favorite sweet desserts! Plus, these cute-as-a-muffin beauty trinkets are dual-purpose – they’re useful and they're also really, really great props for Instagram. We promise.[/size]


well, they didn't come thru on their promise!


----------



## EmiB (Nov 2, 2014)

Can you please post pic.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

it isn't mine - you can find it on instagram under memebox tags


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> just saw my dessert box - wow. Totally underwhelmed. Seriously, memebox? The description stated items in the shape of desserts.
> 
> well, they didn't come thru on their promise!


Ha no. Not at all.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 2, 2014)

so, I posted the pics from instagram on the spoilers thread - they aren't mine, but I did so anyway

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2321097


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I may be wrong, but I have this feeling that the Pony palette will be released by the office in California around noon or 1pm PST, same as the announcement. They tend to do shop updates through the California office. But hey it's a great product, so be ready in case!
> 
> Does everyone know about Page Monitor (I use Chrome browser btw)? It's amazing. I actually track my incoming packages using the tracking pages on USPS or DHL--it dings (or silently goes green, depending on your settings) whenever something updates on a page you're watching. I set mine to check the pages every 9 seconds or something--it's outstanding!


Yes, it makes sense they would launch it after their VIP box sale, too.  Figures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thanks for the page monitor thing!  Up and running now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I may be wrong, but I have this feeling that the Pony palette will be released by the office in California around noon or 1pm PST, same as the announcement. They tend to do shop updates through the California office. But hey it's a great product, so be ready in case!
> 
> Does everyone know about Page Monitor (I use Chrome browser btw)? It's amazing. I actually track my incoming packages using the tracking pages on USPS or DHL--it dings (or silently goes green, depending on your settings) whenever something updates on a page you're watching. I set mine to check the pages every 9 seconds or something--it's outstanding!


Thanks for mentioning Page Monitor -- that made me check for something similar for Firefox, and I found an add-on called Check4Change.  Gonna try it!

I have plenty of eyeshadow palettes, don't know why I want the Pony one so badly.  They had me at "Rose Gold."


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

omg I still think the dessert box looks really nice though! I'm not going look too deep into what each product is since it'll be here tomorrow!

Hair and body 4 looks like a hot mess, and I need to learn to stop buying them already. I've purchased every single one for some reason!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 2, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I think I'm in the minority when I say I don't care about the pony pallet. I mean it looks nice...but I'm naked kinda gal.
> 
> Memebox, release something that excites me, I won't be making VIP this month. The last box I bought was the mcw/omg/kstyle3 bundle. I placed a big beautynetkorea order instead.


You're not alone! The Pony palette looks nice enough, but I have all 3 Naked palettes, Lorac Pro 1 and 2, Both Coastal Scented Revealed palettes, the balm's Nude Tude, and a plethora of Too Faced Natural palettes...so Neutral palettes just don't do it for me anymore lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Thanks for mentioning Page Monitor -- that made me check for something similar for Firefox, and I found an add-on called Check4Change.  Gonna try it!
> 
> I have plenty of eyeshadow palettes, don't know why I want the Pony one so badly.  They had me at "Rose Gold."


It's REALLY PRETTY. Perfect for undereyes. I'm going to run out of that first ahahah.

Memebox launched a slew of new products in their Korea Memeshop in the last few days--there are blushers and shadows, the Chosungah22 collab mask nightmare cream, the DIY cushion--it all looks really good (except...that Chosungah22 horror yikes)! I think they're making a play at being an actual brand of their own. Their owner used to work for Tom Ford, so I'm hoping for good things from their line style-wise.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 2, 2014)

So they finally fixed the tech glitch, sort of. My October order are no longer saying complete, but now they say "processing". I will check my bank account periodically to make sure they don't charge me twice. On the happy end, my 7 seconds is finally being shipped, I think.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 2, 2014)

OOh I really want the Rose box now that I seen the spoiler. It contains two items I wanted from the global shop. Gotta watch out for restocks now!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

Ohh Innisfree just announced a buy 10 get 10 mask deal!

To keep this related to Memebox...umm...I'm getting my first mask box soon! The one bundled with Blogger's Picks! I don't think I've seen a bad one yet, so I'm amped.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You're not alone! The Pony palette looks nice enough, but I have all 3 Naked palettes, Lorac Pro 1 and 2, Both Coastal Scented Revealed palettes, the balm's Nude Tude, and a plethora of Too Faced Natural palettes...so Neutral palettes just don't do it for me anymore lol


lol...you really like your nude palettes. I understand. I like to keep my eyes neutral so my lips can take all the attention.

The rose gold from the pony palette does look pretty...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 2, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> So they finally fixed the tech glitch, sort of. My October order are no longer saying complete, but now they say "processing". I will check my bank account periodically to make sure they don't charge me twice. On the happy end, my 7 seconds is finally being shipped, I think.


I had to go check and my order finally made it on a plane!  That was for my modelling pack.  I want my 7 second masks more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: I just checked all my accounts and both my 7 second masks and my modelling packs have got tracking! Yay!  (but not the lip gloss)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok, so I inadvertently ordered THREE cleanse &amp; tone boxes.I did mean to order two...(one for me and one as a gift), but three will be overkill and ridiculous, unless of course it's a fabulous and gift-worthy box.

Does anyone have any premonitions of what will be in there?

I'm assuming it will be an oil or cream cleanser, a foaming cleanser, a toner...but what else?

I am hesitating to cancel any of the boxes, in fear it will mess up the other boxes in the order.

Ugh.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ohh Innisfree just announced a buy 10 get 10 mask deal!
> 
> To keep this related to Memebox...umm...I'm getting my first mask box soon! The one bundled with Blogger's Picks! I don't think I've seen a bad one yet, so I'm amped.


Annnnnd I was about to spend a small fortune until I realized shipping was $43. Passsssssss.


----------



## seachange (Nov 2, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ok, so I inadvertently ordered THREE cleanse &amp; tone boxes.I did mean to order two...(one for me and one as a gift), but three will be overkill and ridiculous, unless of course it's a fabulous and gift-worthy box.
> 
> Does anyone have any premonitions of what will be in there?
> 
> ...


makeup remover or wipes, cleansing water, mist, another toner....


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 2, 2014)

seachange said:


> makeup remover or wipes, cleansing water, mist, another toner....


You are probably right.

I just cancelled two of them.

Fingers crossed it doesn't mess up my other boxes!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 2, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Annnnnd I was about to spend a small fortune until I realized shipping was $43. Passsssssss.


WHOAAAAA! Innisfree sometimes sends shipping coupons--lets hope one comes soon!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm a bit too lazy to catch up on a couple of days worth of posts, so I apologize if this was already discussed...But does anyone know yet what all that stuff about the fluctuating VIP perks means in our recent VIP email?

I'm really curious to see if there's anything different about the releases tonight in regards to VIP pricing and such.


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 3, 2014)

Omg! Thanks so much for posting that link! That rose box... def looks great to me. I need to be on the lookout for the restock.

Yeh, $45 is a little too much. LOL I didn't know shipping can be so high!


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WHOAAAAA! Innisfree sometimes sends shipping coupons--lets hope one comes soon!


They are doing free shipping for over $100 right now so I'm not sure if they'll be sending out anything for a lesser amount anytime soon.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> WHOAAAAA! Innisfree sometimes sends shipping coupons--lets hope one comes soon!


I cried a little.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 3, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> They are doing free shipping for over $100 right now so I'm not sure if they'll be sending out anything for a lesser amount anytime soon.


I thought the website said $200. Which is oddly enough like the max amount of money you can spend?


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 3, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I thought the website said $200. Which is oddly enough like the max amount of money you can spend?


It still says $100 for me, so did my email. I was going to buy something, but since I bought the Innisfree box, I'm going to wait.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 3, 2014)

I mean...I could probably buy $100 in masks....


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Does anyone have any premonitions of what will be in there? I'm assuming it will be an oil or cream cleanser, a foaming cleanser, a toner...but what else?


Make up/ Lip &amp; Eye remover, essence pad, peeling gels. I think these and those you mentioned. 3 is alot tho lol! I got myself one as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Mimimaro said:


> It still says $100 for me, so did my email. I was going to buy something, but since I bought the Innisfree box, I'm going to wait.


 I am probably most excited about that box in November~~ Ahhh the chills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I kept looking at Innisfree stuff on sites and thought, no way this could fail. At one point, I felt like picking up two. I wish I have a spoiler to push me over the edge!


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 3, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Make up/ Lip &amp; Eye remover, essence pad, peeling gels. I think these and those you mentioned. 3 is alot tho lol! I got myself one as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am probably most excited about that box in November~~ Ahhh the chills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I kept looking at Innisfree stuff on sites and thought, no way this could fail. At one point, I felt like picking up two. I wish I have a spoiler to push me over the edge!


I know I'm excited for the box too! I got Cleanse and tone too, hoping for something good as well.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Seriously underwhelmed by My Dessert Box - was hoping for some really cute packaging and ice cream smelling items but looks a bit meh. On its way though so will see if its as bland as it looks next week when it finally arrives!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm hoping the VIP boxes come out in 6 minutes. *crosses fingers*

because I want to go to bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm hoping the VIP boxes come out in 6 minutes. *crosses fingers*
> 
> because I want to go to bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm hoping so as well.

Gosh, they haven't done releases since Wednesday. They should have them ready to go by now!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

There are so many boxes just lingering on the Memebox site, I remember things moving MUCH faster in August. They maybe need to put out less boxes or lower prices on some to move inventory. Or at least do some points back on some of those. I guess I haven't poked around in awhile on there.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe Honestly, that whole sweepstakes thing told me they were REALLY desperate to move certain boxes, and this was only confirmed once more when they did the free upgraded shipping for one day. 

I don't check the boxes regularly for restocks like I used to, but honestly it does seem like boxes are lingering for quite some time lately.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

They really are, I just wonder if a lot if people, like many if us here, have hit burnout status with Memebox. Too many boxes, too many products in storage, just too much everything. I do really hate that I didn't order the Rose box though, don't know why, it's my favorite scent and the box looked pretty good except the questionable feminine wash. Seriously, MB, just stop!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg I still think the dessert box looks really nice though! I'm not going look too deep into what each product is since it'll be here tomorrow!
> 
> Hair and body 4 looks like a hot mess, and I need to learn to stop buying them already. I've purchased every single one for some reason!


Same here.. I just need Hair&amp;body products thats why I keep buying them but this #4th edition basically sucks..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

Well I'm off to bed, no boxes yet. Not like I'm buying right now but it's fun to look!


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 3, 2014)

It's 4am and still no boxes. Hmmmm...


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

Shouldn't memebox pony palette be for sale today? It is already 18:00 in Korea. Weird


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe something soon? I hope not, my wallet doesn't need any more enticing boxes, just had a big indie release day and spent too much!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

no boxes friday and none so far today... odd


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeh I think it's kinda weird that there isn't anything up yet. New boxes are usually up by now, no? Hmmm... Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow! I will be sleeping in.

I don't plan on buying anything either, but I am just so curious! I think it's best not to know just in case it turns out to be something I do want. LOL must resist...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Maybe counting up how many CPM2 boxes they have left to bundle with the new releases?


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all, been lurking here since my first Memebox purchase three weeks ago and made VIP status this month *cough* I'm also waiting for the new boxes to be released. Have my eye on the lucky bundle too but not so keen to get it if they're going to include new products in lucky boxes now. I'm really hoping for a decent dessert themed box this month too - I particularly love caramel and maple syrup scents.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

Probably making us build up the urge to buy, and then boom~ Pony stuff and unicorns all over the site. You know we girls are weak like that.  :hehe:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Well no boxes yet . I managed to get pony's palette on tester Korea 3 hrs ago at 6am so I did an order while I was there and also added my sons ciracle red spot cream . So I'm not fussed memebox. It's getting later and later for box releases . It was like this pre summer I wonder if it's to do with uk clock change and globally .


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Well no boxes yet . I managed to get pony's palette on tester Korea 3 hrs ago at 6am so I did an order while I was there and also added my sons ciracle red spot cream . So I'm not fussed memebox. It's getting later and later for box releases . It was like this pre summer I wonder if it's to do with uk clock change and globally .


How did you do that? I check that site couple of times a day and it is always sold out I guess I 'm not lucky.


----------



## Liv (Nov 3, 2014)

No boxes on Friday, and none today. It's almost getting boring ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

it kept selling out , i just check at set times , I missed it 3 times yesterday ,check throughout the day, they tend to be 12,3, and then it was on at 6am uk time today so i grabbed it, 

i really think memebox are gonna have to sell it at the same price or lower with no shipping to get the sales,£11.64 gbp. it will be interesting to see how much, the fact that quite a few uk and european people have had parcels from the shop this week with incorrect info on and were charged  customs from the way memebox tripled the price overall threw me to order else where.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it kept selling out , i just check at set times , I missed it 3 times yesterday ,check throughout the day, they tend to be 12,3, and then it was on at 6am uk time today so i grabbed it,
> 
> i really think memebox are gonna have to sell it at the same price or lower with no shipping to get the sales,£11.64 gbp. it will be interesting to see how much, the fact that quite a few uk and european people have had parcels from the shop this week with incorrect info on and were charged customs from the way memebox tripled the price overall threw me to order else where.


I think that Tester Korea is going to beat Memebox's price. I have no idea how they're offering it at Meme-K cost, but that's awesome!
The affiliate tracking system seems to still be a bit screwy, so maybe that's why there are no boxes yet?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> How did you do that? I check that site couple of times a day and it is always sold out I guess I 'm not lucky.


you need to add the please remind me or restock button it will send you a message ,if that helps, I've just replied and said many are ager is there a time for next restock, worth asking  for you all.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't remember who wanted the dec box.... Sorry off topic

http://www.lookfantastic.com/beauty-box/lookfantastic-beauty-box-december-2014/11028458.html?utm_source=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;affil=thgemail


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can't remember who wanted the dec box.... Sorry off topic
> 
> http://www.lookfantastic.com/beauty-box/lookfantastic-beauty-box-december-2014/11028458.html?utm_source=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;affil=thgemail


@@Fae wanted the boxes


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

There was a couple of ppl but couldn't remember who and since there are no memeboxes lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> There was a couple of ppl but couldn't remember who and since there are no memeboxes lol


i know i think maybe @@veritazy will know, maybe @@Fae paulina, will know as they were the polish and european girls after look fantastic box


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Is it eligible for free worldwide?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it eligible for free worldwide?


yes as renu has started buying , free worldwide shipping on the look fantastic box is awesome thing to do


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh no. My global #16 got caught at the Danish customs. Now I don't know when I will get it or how much more I will have to pay. Nervous about them also taking my Memeshop order if Memebox has overpriced something. In the past customs has had 4 of my memeboxes for some days without charging me anything but I fear my luck maybe run out now. Please give me my memethings!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 3, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/pony-x-memebox-eyeshadow-palette Pony for sale!

$18, estimated shipping to the US is $6.99


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

looks like memebox are getting 

PONY READY 

http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22pony%22


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> looks like memebox are getting
> 
> PONY READY
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22pony%22


Oh I didn't see the US one!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Bought it. Bad janie


----------



## veritazy (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can't remember who wanted the dec box.... Sorry off topic
> 
> http://www.lookfantastic.com/beauty-box/lookfantastic-beauty-box-december-2014/11028458.html?utm_source=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=ENLF-_PreOderDecBB&amp;affil=thgemail


Thank you, hun!!! Yayyy~ Will take a peek later. Am in lecture atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And ooohh Pony~ About the same price as testerkorea but obvi we can discount it with codes if we buy up to $30-50. I'll pass on this for now. Off to pay attention lol!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Got it!! yeah! TesterKorea is always out of stock. I need instant gratification - lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i know i think maybe @@veritazy will know, maybe @@Fae paulina, will know as they were the polish and european girls after look fantastic box


Yes Lorna, I'm after it very much LOL Ordered my December box as soon as I got the notification email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Those boxes are seriously fantastic for the price and free international shipping! I'm waiting for my November one now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm pondering getting Pony's palette, I've got 5 points to spend so I can buy it for $20...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Still no boxes released today? Oh well, probably a good thing as got too many boxes coming already this month and there's only so much face cream / hand cream / lip balm a person can go through!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Still no boxes released today? Oh well, probably a good thing as got too many boxes coming already this month and there's only so much face cream / hand cream / lip balm a person can go through!!


I am actually hoping that they will not release any boxes today!! They need to fix whatever happened on friday with the system (it is still messed up for affiliates) and I am sure with the Pony release, they might have not done anything.

They might release a global box today (20) if anything. It is getting close to the next global releases....but those are never discounted, so they would come out with the normal afternoon email


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

is it me or has memebox slipped this past week,

no boxes as such, 

for all the hype of the pony palette getting us affiliate s to post online about it coming to store ,memebox have actually done nothing ,no email this morning,no fanfare ,no blah and more expensive again for global buyers,

i wish they had actually done the books for sale as well, or as a bundle.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> is it me or has memebox slipped this past week,
> 
> no boxes as such,
> 
> ...


global box next up is 19 isn't it. but yes i would be surprised to see boxes today.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> global box next up is 19 isn't it. but yes i would be surprised to see boxes today.


Yep, they haven't released it seperately yet.

And I ended up getting the palette, oh well.

I'm surprised no boxes have been released for so much time now, but I agree they should first deal with their website mess.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

wow - 19 has never been released individually? I thought it had. So, 19 could be released today (it is getting close to that time when they should release it). I want the 20-22 bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yes Lorna, I'm after it very much LOL Ordered my December box as soon as I got the notification email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Those boxes are seriously fantastic for the price and free international shipping! I'm waiting for my November one now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm pondering getting Pony's palette, I've got 5 points to spend so I can buy it for $20...


Which boxes are you girls talking about?


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Got it!! yeah! TesterKorea is always out of stock. I need instant gratification - lol


 Me too. I'm not patient enough to stalk Tester Korea, plus I had some points.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Me too. I'm not patient enough to stalk Tester Korea, plus I had some points.


I mean, I think it is great that tester korea has it with free shipping - it is the better deal - but if it is always out of stock, what good is that deal? I guess when it comes back into stock, they only have a few and those are snapped up quickly. I don't have time to play that game - lol. I have to sleep at some point and time!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Which boxes are you girls talking about?


it was for the uk sub that ships world wide ,look fantastic box


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I mean, I think it is great that tester korea has it with free shipping - it is the better deal - but if it is always out of stock, what good is that deal? I guess when it comes back into stock, they only have a few and those are snapped up quickly. I don't have time to play that game - lol. I have to sleep at some point and time!!


It's free shipping? I thought it was around $4 which made the prices equal.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

lookfantastic. link further up thread


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

global 18 isn't sold out yet thou


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it was for the uk sub that ships world wide ,look fantastic box


oooo. Propably should ask but is the name of it?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It's free shipping? I thought it was around $4 which made the prices equal.


Some people were saying free shipping. I don't know - I was just going on the comments here. I've never been able to get it on testerkorea, so I have no idea. Perhaps free shipping on some orders over some amount.


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lookfantastic. link further up thread


ok, I guess not enough of coffee today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks, I'll check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> oooo. Propably should ask but is the name of it?


there is a link on this thread about a page ago.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

lol wonder if we'll get boxes on wednesday as there was none today or friday


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol wonder if we'll get boxes on wednesday as there was none today or friday


No more boxes EVER?! Yikes, scary LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> No more boxes EVER?! Yikes, scary LOL


lol i'd still be using my current products then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for the link, Jane!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> Thank you for the link, Jane!
> 
> I hope I can grab it during a uni break today! I have uni until 8:30 pm!
> 
> I did manage to grab the pony palette during my 10minute break! It's pretty much the same cost as testerkorea!


i got both today. hopefully i won't be allergic to it like I am the UD naked palette


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 3, 2014)

So strange no releases for ages! Wow


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Overkill october? No no November?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, after slobbering over the Pony palette, of course I'm happy to grab it, but..... that's it?  No other Pony items, no Pony box?  I wish I could let it sit in my cart until later in the day but don't think that'll work and it will sell out.

So I'm trying to add some more items to my cart.  Thought I'd pick up some of those Macaron lip balms for Christmas stocking stuffers, but the price isn't working.  On the shopping page it says they're on sale for $6.40 but when I add them to my cart the price is the regular $8.  What's up with that?  Thanks.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't help but think that maybe Memebox is going to just release the boxes at 12PST, and have it set up so that VIP's just get a discount when they purchase.

....I mean, they wouldn't skip releases on Friday and Monday, would they? 

I wonder what's going on in Memeworld.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

or the palette is a substitute for a box release


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> or the palette is a substitute for a box release


I didn't think of that.

Hmm.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

There's a black hole of hype from Memebox about this. LOL It totally follows the Memelaw of Hypeness: ok product that's overpriced = every affiliate around the world gets the product in advance and we get 50 emails about the release. Good product at a totally fair price = zero affiliates get it [from Memebox for free] and they don't bother mentioning it anywhere. I used to joke about this Memelaw, but it's really the case, it seems.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

i can't wait to review the pony palette. might do it alongside the time on my lips I have thanks to @biancardi.

the time on my lips are ok but are overpriced and not orange on my lip :lol: were overhyped though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

the pony palette is back on tester uk if people don't want to pay excess shipping

http://testerkorea.com/Product/w-memebox-pony-eyeshadow-palette-144g


----------



## Fae (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you, lorca for mentioning me!


----------



## Fae (Nov 3, 2014)

I just got the December loofantastic box! teacher came late to class! Perfect time for shopping! Haha! ^^

I wonder if there will be boxes today...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

yeah, I don't understand the lack of hype from memebox around the pony palette. I would have loved to have gotten a free one! haha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't mind receiving anything free but have purchased it. Lets say it is a confusion purchase ue to the affiliate issues

plus my hoover just broke grrrrr


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 3, 2014)

I wanted to buy the Garden of Eden box, but when I went to check out just now, it disappeared from my cart ... the bundles are gone too. I guess I just saved myself some cash, but now I feel like I may have missed out on something spectacular lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> I just got the December loofantastic box! teacher came late to class! Perfect time for shopping! Haha! ^^
> 
> I wonder if there will be boxes today...


im glad you get to try a different box with worldwide shipping,


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wanted to buy the Garden of Eden box, but when I went to check out just now, it disappeared from my cart ... the bundles are gone too. I guess I just saved myself some cash, but now I feel like I may have missed out on something spectacular lol


since it is far way off it may well restock as a singular box


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I don't understand the lack of hype from memebox around the pony palette. I would have loved to have gotten a free one! haha


i dont understand this either i would of thought the fact people have been screaming for this palette and or a box collaboration its seems too late to the party to come up with an email now, 

i also would of loved this to of been in the 1st anniversary box ,

why are you talking about free ones, I'm just happy to of got free shipping off my testerkorea order,


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wanted to buy the Garden of Eden box, but when I went to check out just now, it disappeared from my cart ... the bundles are gone too. I guess I just saved myself some cash, but now I feel like I may have missed out on something spectacular lol


A lot of things seem to be "404" at the site -- what is going on???


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

Got it off TesterKorea with the rest of my cart I had built up! Weird that Meme aren't building this up!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Hope everyone paid by credit card....got a bad feeling about this (spider senses tingling...really hope I'm wrong)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i dont understand this either i would of thought the fact people have been screaming for this palette and or a box collaboration its seems too late to the party to come up with an email now,
> 
> i also would of loved this to of been in the 1st anniversary box ,
> 
> why are you talking about free ones, I'm just happy to of got free shipping off my testerkorea order,


the free lip tint (time on my lip) - I would have rather had the pony palette!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

I didn't resist and I used a coupon! Now I'm thinking that with the $50 global free shipping coupon, nows the time to get my Memeshop on.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 3, 2014)

Ah I finally got my Luckybox 10! I want to put all the things on my face but know I have to pace myself and do patch testing and all that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hope everyone paid by credit card....got a bad feeling about this (spider senses tingling...really hope I'm wrong)


what do you mean?


----------



## avarier (Nov 3, 2014)

don't hate me for asking.. but who is this pony person everybody is so excited about?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> don't hate me for asking.. but who is this pony person everybody is so excited about?


a korean beauty guru/model. so so beautiful.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> don't hate me for asking.. but who is this pony person everybody is so excited about?


this is pony, knows her korean make up ,https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr9RdpnY8sc


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hope everyone paid by credit card....got a bad feeling about this (spider senses tingling...really hope I'm wrong)


You think meme's going down??

I paid by credit card but I am not protected by it in the uk as the amounts are individually less than £100. Would have to use chargeback or see what recourse I had from PayPal if meme folded. It's not unknown for companies to fail from growing too quickly but I dont think there are worrying signs yet from meme, they are probably just having tech problems and they dont always do mwf releases...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

they had tech issues friday so they are probably repairing that.


----------



## blinded (Nov 3, 2014)

I think memebox might be making some changes and adjusting their business model to maximize profits, but I don't think at this point we have any reason to worry that they are going down. No reason to panic just because they haven't released new boxes in a few days. A lot of us have mentioned wanting them to slow down a bit, and after the craziness of October maybe that's what they are doing.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

Their constant tech issues blow my mind, it's just not THAT hard. Why don't they have a few IT people that are competent beyond the basics?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hope everyone paid by credit card....got a bad feeling about this (spider senses tingling...really hope I'm wrong)


What? Seriously? Please don't cause people to go into a panic over nothing. Memebox is very popular in Korea, they just opened up a China Memebox and they are doing very well globally. they released the pony palette this morning.

they just need to hire better programmers, that is all and expand their servers.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

i'd love for them to release loads of boxes once a week instead of spacing them as if they did that it would be more likely i would buy more boxes in one go tbh


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

I got 4 boxes today; global 16, dessert+h&amp;b4 and chocolate mania! I have no idea where to put products anymore &gt;.&lt; And have atleast 30+ more comming  :wub:


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm not worried that anything's going wrong other than minor web issues; sorry if any of my posts made it sound that way.  I ordered the Pony Palette and some Christmas gifts.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sounds like October was a crazy MemeMonth so maybe now they're adjusting things such as number of new boxes, how to push the ones that aren't selling well, and so forth.  Doesn't bother me although I **would** like to see more new items today.  Just because.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

I wish they'd do the vanilla box. I've been holding out to use the 20% coupon but I won't pull the trigger on all the other boxes until a box comes along I can't resist.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

Gotta bow out on the Pony but hoping for a Rose box restock or a good box being released this week.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone else order the CutiePieMarzia3/VagabondYouth/SamS. collab. value set?  I thought it was supposed to ship by the end of last week, but I haven't received received a shipping notification yet.  I know we don't usually get notices until a few days after they actually ship, but I haven't been able track down anything through DHL either. 

I don't usually worry too much about my boxes, but I panicked when I saw it listed as "Processing" on my account, but then I remembered the tech glitches last week, and I see that a lot of my boxes that were "Ready to Ship" are now "Processing".  I guess it just bothers me that  I can't verify anything on my account due to these stupid technical glitches.


----------



## had706 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I'm not a big fan of opened ended cautionary statements like that as it tends to get people riled up (not that I think that was the intention). I'm not worried about Memebox though they certainly have issues. Memebox seems to like to try things out on us to see how our reaction is or they just don't think things out. Like let's drop the boxes to $19 and see what happens or whoops we just release a $5 coupon and have $5 lip glosses out there with free shipping. So they may have just said hey lets not release any boxes for a while and see how riled up people get and we can sell tons of the next box we release!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

As I said, really hope I'm wrong. I've spent a hell of a lot on the site over the last few months too. Just had something similar happen to a friend on a purchase they had made online and the company going into liquidation without any warning. They lost a couple of hundred quid as didn't receive the item and got nowhere with claiming back the money as used a debit card if i remember to make the purchase. Can't remember the name of the company but they were based overseas as well. Just made me think uh-o...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

The one I can think of is Whimseybox who stopped shipping boxes and responding to emails despite taking the money...

I really hope Memebox is just taking time to regroup itself and work out a more efficient method.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm sure its just them recovering from Octobers madness so sorry if it sounded alarmist wasn't my intention. Sure they expected to be inundated with the pony orders today so decided that would take priority. Sure it will be back to normal on Wednesday with some more new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

can we please stop with the rumors? It doesn't take much here to rile folks up over nothing. thanks


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

You are probably protected by paypal, if anything. The amount is too low for credit card protection (unless you used the 20% coupon) and chargeback doesn't work on bankrupt companies as they have no money in their accounts. Paypal might cover it. But anyway, there are no warning sigwns, they are still shipping items.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

tbh i think they are just sorting out issues like affiliate commission issues

one of the uk boxes went down in sept, betrousse, and tbh the writing was on the wall with them from about nov/dec last year. I see no signs with memebox if anything i see them expanding


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

While you were sleeping + Foot care ships out this Thursday! I am really hoping for some sleeping masks and peeling foot masks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

Btw, even with all Fridays glitches, my dessert &amp; rose bundle shipped out as expected on Friday and arrived today (!)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Rest assured, Memebox seems to be heading in the opposite direction of trouble. They're far more pulled together now than they were in the past and every sign except a programming glitch (that hasn't actually impacted customers orders) points to a very bright future. The failure of other companies does not foreshadow the downfall of this one. We should always practice smart and cautious shopping, but a few days without releases may just mean that Memebox is organizing, configuring, and preparing for something big and amazing. I'm optimistic about the future--hopefully we have many quality releases to come!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> While you were sleeping + Foot care ships out this Thursday! I am really hoping for some sleeping masks and peeling foot masks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my footcare cost me a big fat zero as i used points from a comp so looking forward to that box lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Rest assured, Memebox seems to be heading in the opposite direction of trouble. They're far more pulled together now than they were in the past and every sign except a programming glitch (that hasn't actually impacted customers orders) points to a very bright future. The failure of other companies does not foreshadow the downfall of this one. We should always practice smart and cautious shopping, but a few days without releases may just mean that Memebox is organizing, configuring, and preparing for something big and amazing. I'm optimistic about the future--hopefully we have many quality releases to come!


although if they announce anything is going to be epic or amazing we have to be cautious :lol:

editted due to 'i' adversion


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 3, 2014)

Does Memebox usually check with you to confirm before cancelling an item?

I emailed to cancel "Oh! My Lips", intending to buy Garden of Eden, but since GoE disappeared I don't need to worry about freeing up some cash. I emailed them to disregard my previous request, but I'm afraid they'll pull the trigger before they see my followup email.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Memebox Global just said on Instagram that they don't think we're ready for what's dropping in a few hours and there's a photo of Pony. But the palette is already on the site and there's a banner and everything. Does this mean...that the palette is just the beginning? Oh dear lawd yes, please--I transferred money just in case. What if the reason things have been quiet and there aren't new boxes is that we're getting a Pony collaboration box? I would cry. hahahah


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 3, 2014)

Ohhh!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox Global just said on Instagram that they don't think we're ready for what's dropping in a few hours and there's a photo of Pony. But the palette is already on the site and there's a banner and everything. Does this mean...that the palette is just the beginning? Oh dear lawd yes, please--I transferred money just in case. What if the reason things have been quiet and there aren't new boxes is that we're getting a Pony collaboration box? I would cry. hahahah


or that all the website glitching has put them 10 hours behind on doing everything hence no emails or info etc.  box or book would be grand, i don't mind a box coming out this week etc, id rather not have to buy anymore today ,xbox  games have cost me dearly today.


----------



## Fae (Nov 3, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> im glad you get to try a different box with worldwide shipping,


Thank you! Not many boxes ship to Europe sadly! I'm so glad that it ships internationally! ^^


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

New VIP emails going out again this one includes a global shop coupon . Must of read our emails and concerns on facebook that we are fed up of a coupon we can not use if we are not USA bound


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

oh NICE!!  They added a coupon for international customers!  SO glad to see that!  Having only USA shop codes was not fair at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

Yay! Thank you Memespies for the free shipping on orders above $30 in shop global!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't help but feel like in Memeland, nothing is official until it's sent out in the newsletter. I REALLY hope the big news we're not supposed to get all excited over is just the palette.

This newsletter better be amazing, haha.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 3, 2014)

It looks like they've taken down the Instagram post from this morning about something amazing happening soon, lol.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like they've taken down the Instagram post from this morning about something amazing happening soon, lol.


As soon as I saw @ post that I looked (within minutes) and it was already gone. Thought I was just looking in the wrong place, guess not.

I don't think that's a good sign, haha.

Time to adjust my expectations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It looks like they've taken down the Instagram post from this morning about something amazing happening soon, lol.


Yes it just disappeared didn't it off instagram


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

I saw it right after fanserviced's post but it is indeed gone now. Hi memespies!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 3, 2014)

@ like 20 pages back you mentioned the cost of shipping the CPM2 box to your giveaway winner.  Did that thing go internationally?? Because otherwise it seems like a medium priority mail flat rate box would've been a WAY better deal.


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 3, 2014)

Having serious memebox withdrawals here! On the other hand, woohoo for the $30 free shipping on the global shop coupon! I hope they keep this a monthly thing as I don't always have $70+ to spend in one go.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @ like 20 pages back you mentioned the cost of shipping the CPM2 box to your giveaway winner.  Did that thing go internationally?? Because otherwise it seems like a medium priority mail flat rate box would've been a WAY better deal.


Yeah, it was international first class shipping plus registered mail (which was $11-something btw YIKES) to a country that's not immediately connected to the US, so it was PRICEY. Domestic shipping would have been so much cheaper sob.


----------



## hflo (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone else get an e-mail for free shipping on $30 purchase on global shop?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 3, 2014)

Just used my Memeshop free shipping coupon to get the Pony Palette and the Ciracle Red Spot Cream for $35 total.  I've heard such great things about the Ciracle product!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Just used my Memeshop free shipping coupon to get the Pony Palette and the Ciracle Red Spot Cream for $35 total.  I've heard such great things about the Ciracle product!


Yes! I want that Ciracle Red Spot Cream, too!  Just waiting for some Memepoints and that baby is MINE!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Just used my Memeshop free shipping coupon to get the Pony Palette and the Ciracle Red Spot Cream for $35 total.  I've heard such great things about the Ciracle product!


It's awesome!! I've already used up 2 jars because I slather it on any redness I have on my face before I got to bed LOL. I always wake up looking like a mess, but my skin always looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

The ciracle red spot cream is amazing! Better than mario badescu products even on spots!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox Global just said on Instagram that they don't think we're ready for what's dropping in a few hours and there's a photo of Pony. But the palette is already on the site and there's a banner and everything. Does this mean...that the palette is just the beginning? Oh dear lawd yes, please--I transferred money just in case. What if the reason things have been quiet and there aren't new boxes is that we're getting a Pony collaboration box? I would cry. hahahah


I would only cry if the only way to get a Pony collab box (if there is one) would be to get it bundled with CPM2...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 3, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I would only cry if the only way to get a Pony collab box (if there is one) would be to get it bundled with CPM2...


Don't give them ideas!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

hahahahaha @@TheSilverNail xD


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I would only cry if the only way to get a Pony collab box (if there is one) would be to get it bundled with CPM2...


I would cry, too, but I would be clicking "Purchase" through my tears...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

Hahahah, I can definitely see Memebox holding off some of the palettes and doubling them with the CP2 boxes. And...Can you blame them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received one of my two camel creams today, and one of my two 7 Seconds.

....And a box addressed to someone else, that contains 3 of those lip tint glosses. And not only does it have someone else's name, the address has an apartment number and the state is wrong. (I live in a single family home, by the way).

Doesn't smell like fish though, Victory!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah, I can definitely see Memebox holding off some of the palettes and doubling them with the CP2 boxes. And...Can you blame them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received one of my two camel creams today, and one of my two 7 Seconds.
> 
> ...


What the heck?!  How did the postal service not see that?!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah, I can definitely see Memebox holding off some of the palettes and doubling them with the CP2 boxes. And...Can you blame them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received one of my two camel creams today, and one of my two 7 Seconds.
> 
> ...


The Global Memeshop is honestly such a mess that I'd buy items with Avecko just for the competent handling and faster turnaround (which is insane because they're receiving domestic shipments for me, not just walking into the warehouse). wow


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> What the heck?!  How did the postal service not see that?!


Haha, my mailman just signs for everything to my address, so he probably just saw the pile of Memeboxes and just signed through without reading over everything. They were even bundled up together.

@ It really is baffling to me how they manage to get addresses so mixed up. How does that even happen?! 

I really hope it's all warehouse related issues that settle down now.


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 3, 2014)

I got VERY lucky today - I was running late this morning for my son's dr.'s appt. and instead of taping a signed note to the door for the DHL guy, I took it with me by mistake.     When I got home, my package was on the porch. He must be so used to me receiving packages from memebox now that he just signed for me.


----------



## yunii (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah, I can definitely see Memebox holding off some of the palettes and doubling them with the CP2 boxes. And...Can you blame them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received one of my two camel creams today, and one of my two 7 Seconds.
> 
> ...


LOL how is that even possible. Don't the mailman check before letting you sign the box?


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahah, I can definitely see Memebox holding off some of the palettes and doubling them with the CP2 boxes. And...Can you blame them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I received one of my two camel creams today, and one of my two 7 Seconds.
> 
> ...


I think you are a magnet for memeshop weirdness!


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The ciracle red spot cream is amazing! Better than mario badescu products even on spots!


You enabler you! Lol! Is it good for freckles?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@Yuuni My mailman signs for all of my packages now, and at some point in transit (probably the local post office) they bundled them together with rubber bands. Honestly, I assume he just didn't even notice it.

@@sunsign6 A DHL driver did that for me with the Gellin/Berry/Blackhead set, I honestly had never heard of DHL doing that before. But someone else just told me it recently happened with them. I guess it's probably because the boxes tend to be so obvious, it was probably pretty obvious they were meant for us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's things like those that make me wonder why someone hasn't done a post along the lines of "You know you're a MemeAddict when..."


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

lol read this in my email and didn't realise it was you @cfisher.... if you miss the smell of fish buy the meaningful beauty serum... yuk yuk yuk


----------



## blinded (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow @@cfisher, memebox loves sending you other people's orders. 

I got my 7 second masks today. We have a new mail carrier, think it's his 3rd week on my route. He hands me the machine you sign on and as he's trying to explain to me how to use it, I've already finished. He sort of laughs and says "I see you're familiar with it". I started to laugh because he has no idea how many times over the next couple of weeks he's going to have to get me to sign for things.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 3, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> You enabler you! Lol! Is it good for freckles?


Not on me atleast. Haven't tried using it on them regulary either. Idc too much about mine. But on spots, redness, bumpy acness problems - it works wonders!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@Jane George Thanks for the tip, I think I'm okay without the smell of rotten fish guts.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   

@@blinded I seriously can not stop laughing, I just unwrapped my camel cream and guess what was bundled up with it? A lip gloss. Maybe they canceled mine because they were just going to bundle it with another order of mine? 

I am so grateful that my mailman just signs for my stuff and puts them on my doorstep. I can't even imagine having to joke about how many pink packages I get each week.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 3, 2014)

@@cfisher lol thankfully i got it free for review


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm hoping my mail carrier figures out how to properly deliver my Memeboxes! My package tracking said the postal service attempted delivery on Saturday but there wasn't anyone to receive the package, so I had to go to the post office to pick it up. Well, I went to the post office this morning to get it and they couldn't find the box anywhere so they told me to check with my apartment management to make sure it wasn't there before they escalated it. So I went and checked with apartment management, and sure enough, it was there. Not sure why they updated it to say missed delivery when it was actually delivered two days ago. Plus side is, I have it now!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if the mail carriers and DHL deliverers think all these bright pink boxes are feminine hygiene products.  You know.

http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/girl-fakes-getting-her-period-and-pays-price-hilarious-new-ad-hello-flo-158405


----------



## blinded (Nov 3, 2014)

@@cfisher, so you actually got the free lip gloss after all? Not to mention the bonus ones. Are you going to try to explain again to memebox that somehow they've sent you someone else's order again? Didn't seem like it went very well last time. 

My husband was wondering if our other mail carrier went home and googled Memebox just to see what all the pink envelopes were.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@blinded



Spoiler



Yeah, I think they may have canceled it to bundle it. However, when I mentioned the fact that everyone was being told different stories to a non customer service rep at Memebox (whilst he dealt with my Cafe box issue, plus an issue of receiving a second mask box which they still haven't responded to) he apologized for all of the inaccurate information and said that basically the whole thing about everyone getting one lip gloss was false. So part of me wonders if my order was canceled and he just had one put in, because he mentioned something about looking into it for me, even though I didn't really care about the lip gloss. He even specifically mentioned my being a frequent customer and the email was through my main account email, so I think that he may just have made sure I got one because of that. 



I will email them to let them know and give them the name on the order and the apt #, so at least they'll have it on record. But I definitely won't go back and forth with customer service over it. Sorry, but I won't cover return costs, and I'm not trying to get anything from them so I really don't need the "What's the problem? What am I supposed to do about it?" attitude.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Gosh, the longer this newsletter takes, the more anxious I am to see it! They announced the palette on the Facebook page an hourish ago, so there just has to something else in this newsletter.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 3, 2014)

I was kind of expecting some new boxes today or a big surprise! or some vip points... I understand that it's better to spend the time on fixing the bugs, but there are other sites bigger than them with less problems. Find a super-programmer for memebox please!


----------



## blinded (Nov 3, 2014)

I wouldn't go back and forth with them either. A lot of people would probably just keep the glosses and not even bother telling anyone. And there's no reason you should be even asked to pay to ship them back. If they want them back they should cover the cost of return shipping, although that probably exceeds the cost of just shipping new ones to the person who is expecting them. Wonder if those customers are actually getting their order, or if they are fighting with memebox over a package that says delivered?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 3, 2014)

wow waited all day for a newsletter for it just to say get it quick before its gone the membox png palette,

old news


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 3, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Sometimes I wonder if the mail carriers and DHL deliverers think all these bright pink boxes are feminine hygiene products.  You know.
> 
> http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/girl-fakes-getting-her-period-and-pays-price-hilarious-new-ad-hello-flo-158405


OMG, too freakin' funny!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@blinded I'd be willing to forward them to their rightful owner at my cost (what, like $2?) but I definitely won't pay to return them to them. I only even bother because part of me hopes they keep some record of it so that the customer that is supposed to get them has better luck dealing with them. I always wonder about the "delivered" thing, but hopefully the intended recipient pays close attention to their tracking!

Okay, seriously...The big newsletter is THIS?

Even I'm surprised there was nothing else.

What is going on in Memeland right now?!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 3, 2014)

I am so happy that there isn't anything else released today! haha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so happy that there isn't anything else released today! haha


I think we all could use a Memebreak.

But I still like seeing new boxes being released, even when I don't want to buy them. 

And it would have been nice to have gotten good news about this new VIP system of theirs...Or something.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Perhaps they will release some boxes tomorrow as they believed the Pony palette was something a lot of people would want and wanted to ensure the site could be maintained when it went on sale (so wouldnt crash with new boxes and Pony).


----------



## EmiB (Nov 3, 2014)

Did anyone get their hands on the dessert box? The soap looks nice with all these different shapes. I wonder if it smells nice.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi so Jofee takes a lot from my time so I haven't been around for a while (I do take a look now and then)

ps this is Jofee for those who haven't seen him yet *edit: tried to put picture in spoiler but I failed..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







Also I just bought 2 Memeboxes! The City Girl + Foot Therapy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (bought them for $0.00  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I didn't forgot how to shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I love the 3 Memeboxes that were send today! those boxes feel like who they would rock in the beginning with certain boxes! just to the point!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well this was short.. It's Jofee's bedtime now so I'm forced to sleep too xD


----------



## EmiB (Nov 3, 2014)

Very cute pup! Is this your new dog?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje - Jofee is precious and my goodness has he grown! haha So happy he's finally home with you, Marjolein.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 3, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Very cute pup! Is this your new dog?


Yes he is, I got him since he was 7,5 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He's being a storm these couple of days xD (weather etc)



MemeJunkie said:


> @@marjojojoleintje - Jofee is precious and my goodness has he grown! haha So happy he's finally home with you, Marjolein.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tomorrow he's 11 weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He's really being a devil sometimes, but so cute! 

Now he's crying for bedtime xD


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so happy that there isn't anything else released today! haha


So am I! I desperately needed these last couple 'no release' days even though I did pick-up the Pony Palette I waited until the afternoon and was able to use the $30 coupon, as opposed to the $50, so that helped to save a few dollars. October was a crazy buying month for me (ashamed to say probably my worse yet :/) so it wouldn't bother me if they didn't release anything all of November! LOL 
You can all stop cringing, I was only kidding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you think the palette will sell out quickly? i'm thinking about cancelling my order and using my 30 dollar code! I'm just a bit scared that it will sell out, once they give me my points back! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 3, 2014)

Fae said:


> Do you think the palette will sell out quickly? i'm thinking about cancelling my order and using my 30 dollar code! I'm just a bit scared that it will sell out, once they give me my points back! ^^


There are at least 100 left with international shipping. I am not interested in the palette,  I have already these shades of eye shadow. I want a box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 3, 2014)

Wonder what the Etude House box will contain? Should start shipping this week - would love it if it contained one of those little house hand creams (as been thinking of purchasing one elsewhere but holding out for spoilers for the box and keeping my fingers crossed).


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

It appears that the US palettes sold out and are now on PreOrder.  Or were they the whole time? I can't remember if that November 10th note was there when I bought it this morning.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Jofree is beyond adorable, and I love the name. Congratulations on the latest addition to your family, there's nothing quite the same as having a cute little fluffy ball of energy taking up most of your time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@MemeJunkie I have to admit, I breathe a sigh of relief whenever I'm not interested in the latest boxes. But I still like it when something happens on our Memedays, it's no fun when they put allllll of their energy into things like collab boxes or their new Meme lip tint, or a Meme makeup palette.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It appears that the US palettes sold out and are now on PreOrder.  Or were they the whole time? I can't remember if that November 10th note was there when I bought it this morning.


That note is a new addition--I think that the US-only email mentioned limited quantities and pre-order kicking in after a certain point.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That note is a new addition--I think that the US-only email mentioned limited quantities and pre-order kicking in after a certain point.


Yes, that note is new from this morning.  I think there are additional photos too, of Pony with different makeup looks.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 3, 2014)

Pony palette does nothing for me, I haven't touched my mainstream brand palettes in months, I have fully converted to indie makeup and loose shadows. Not even to review, so I hope we get some boxes soon. I have a lot I'm waiting on, as I like to get single boxes more frequently than bundles less frequent. I did use some points to grab that Red Spot Cream you all were loving! I can't wait to try that!  :wub:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

At this point I'm sure that some people are so thirsty for new boxes that they might buy a CPM2 + CPM2 value set just to click "place order."


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@ I really do think that we may be getting a generous VIP point bonus shortly...With a quick expiration date...That requires us to use them on all these boxes they're trying to get rid of. ...Plus. I'm sure they want to make sure those points are used on the boxes, not the palette.

We haven't really had new box releases in awhile now, if you don't include the brand boxes that are no longer up.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> At this point I'm sure that some people are so thirsty for new boxes that they might buy a CPM2 + CPM2 value set just to click "place order."


And I clicked "Like This" in your post just so I could click on SOMETHING!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, though, I don't need more Memeboxes but would like to see something new &amp; eye-catching that would perhaps arrive after all the Christmas hoopla.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@marjojojoleintje Jofree is beyond adorable, and I love the name. Congratulations on the latest addition to your family, there's nothing quite the same as having a cute little fluffy ball of energy taking up most of your time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> His name is Jofee, not jofree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry maybe I made a typo somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the new energy and I also really enjoy when he sleeps xD and they said he was the calm one from all the puppies, then I wonder how the other puppy owners survive xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 3, 2014)

Omg I can't wait for when the Etude House box comes!! That castle hand cream was on my shopping list and now I got one.. 3 to go xD


----------



## seachange (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I really do think that we may be getting a generous VIP point bonus shortly...With a quick expiration date...That requires us to use them on all these boxes they're trying to get rid of. ...Plus. I'm sure they want to make sure those points are used on the boxes, not the palette.
> 
> We haven't really had new box releases in awhile now, if you don't include the brand boxes that are no longer up.


There aren't any boxes at the moment that I would like to buy even with points, they should give me at least 29 points to consider any, excluding nail and the collaborations of course...


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 3, 2014)

Anybody that didn't receive their VIP status get it yet? I'm getting frustrated with the slow CS responses...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje Sorry, that was probably me. I think I just thought of "Geoffrey" when you said his name. Those Etude House hand cream castles seem to be extremely popular, here's hoping you manage to collect more of them through Memebox, shipping on them is probably quite high on other sites!

@@seachange They seem to be pushing these boxes pretty hard. Between the sweepstakes thing and that one day free shipping upgrade, I definitely think they may try something else in the next few days, before releasing new boxes. They definitely seem to be up to something, just wish we knew what it was!


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George Thanks for the tip, I think I'm okay without the smell of rotten fish guts.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:
> 
> @@blinded I seriously can not stop laughing, I just unwrapped my camel cream and guess what was bundled up with it? A lip gloss. Maybe they canceled mine because they were just going to bundle it with another order of mine?
> 
> I am so grateful that my mailman just signs for my stuff and puts them on my doorstep. I can't even imagine having to joke about how many pink packages I get each week.  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


I am on my third or fourth mail person since about the beginning of this year. Started with global box #2 in January or Feb 2013. Anyway, this last guy finally just put my OMG 3 in my box (with the key inside my mailbox) I was home but after me signing for the last six boxes in a row he said No Mas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 3, 2014)

So much activity on this board, but very little on memebox - anticipation......


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I have to admit, I breathe a sigh of relief whenever I'm not interested in the latest boxes. But I still like it when something happens on our Memedays, it's no fun when they put allllll of their energy into things like collab boxes or their new Meme lip tint, or a Meme makeup palette.


Honestly, I have so many boxes coming in the next two months even I'm freaking out at the thought of all the product scheduled to arrive. It's seriously making me think I need to get my trade stuff on eBay or something! It's getting overwhelming and I don't even want to see another box I'm even semi-interested in. LOL


marjojojoleintje said:


> His name is Jofee, not jofree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry maybe I made a typo somewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the new energy and I also really enjoy when he sleeps xD and they said he was the calm one from all the puppies, then I wonder how the other puppy owners survive xD


@@marjojojoleintje - I'm beginning to think boys are just more rambunctious in general. LOL I grew up with four brothers that were energy personified and our most recent adoptee/rescue is a little devil now that he's comfortable in his new home. At first I just thought it was a result of his extensive abuse and acting out but now that he's comfortable with us....it's all him, just his personality. Biggest troublemaker in this joint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Nov 3, 2014)

I've only gotten one box so far... but it was just waiting in my mailbox. It didn't even cross my mind that it was coming RM and that I would have to sign for it.. so basically my mailman signed for it for me, if I didn't sign for it myself? I appreciate that, maybe since it fits in my box he felt comfortable with leaving it in there.. hopefully he does that with my testerkorea package too!


----------



## avarier (Nov 3, 2014)

step by step ships tomorrow! did anybody get this in a value set? I actually want spoilers asap for this one.. My global 16 still hasn't updated tracking so it's in limbo and step by step prob won't show up until thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Nov 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> step by step ships tomorrow! did anybody get this in a value set? I actually want spoilers asap for this one.. My global 16 still hasn't updated tracking so it's in limbo and step by step prob won't show up until thanksgiving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got it in a value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post spoilers when I get it if no one else has already


----------



## avarier (Nov 3, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> I got it in a value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will post spoilers when I get it if no one else has already


awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

I just bought 6 boxes of those cocoa nose pore strips because they are only $2 in the Memeshop right now....  Everyone loved them so much and they've been out of stock for ages!  

It must because there are no boxes to buy and like @@cfisher said, I'm desperate to click the Purchase button!  I also got the SoyBio+ Mist (omg!!) and the Ciracle red spot cream everyone is raving about.

Now I hope they don't release any boxes!  ANd thank goodness for that free shipping code because it would have been $31 shipping without it!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Memebox Korea is having a box restock and the only box left? Nail box #2. ahahahahahah


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memebox Korea is having a box restock and the only box left? Nail box #2. ahahahahahah


i love you for mentioning this.  I just got garden of eden!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@ I'm REALLY hoping they learned their lesson on nail polish boxes by now. How long have they been out now? I think they've been on clearance for nearly a month, Yikes. Here's hoping they sell out soon! 

Oh my goodness. I just realized I have 54 points on my main account, then 35 on a second account I haven't used in quite some time, and nearly 30 on another. 

Seriously Memebox. I can't even find things I want for free! Where are our pretty pink boxes?!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 3, 2014)

omg so I'm slowly testing/reviewing products from the boxes I recently got, and in the Hair and Body 4 box, there are these bath tub tabs and they smell so disgusting. Imagine what a bath bomb at a shady dollar store would smell like...I am tossing these in the trash and that's a first for me. I usually give stuff away but I wouldn't want to punish anyone or make them smell like musty roses lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie They're that bad? Darn, I love that sort of stuff, I was hoping they'd be good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie They're that bad? Darn, I love that sort of stuff, I was hoping they'd be good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well I absolutely HATE the smell of fake rose unless it's really well done, and there aren't. I guess if someone likes artificial rose they wouldn't mind them, but they just smell really cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 3, 2014)

Omo--the reviews for the latest Get It Beauty picks box on the Memebox Korea site are HILARIOUS! I can't even really read them, but everyone is _pissed. _Memeangst is universal. LOLOLOLOL It seems like the box sold out in a heartbeat and people are angry because they get multiple updates each day from the app, but this sold out before they even heard about it. And then the site or app may have crashed? Yeah, anyway, we are one with the Memebox Korea fans. ahahahahaha


----------



## avarier (Nov 3, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Omo--the reviews for the latest Get It Beauty picks box on the Memebox Korea site are HILARIOUS! I can't even really read them, but everyone is _pissed. _Memeangst is universal. LOLOLOLOL It seems like the box sold out in a heartbeat and people are angry because they get multiple updates each day from the app, but this sold out before they even heard about it. And then the site or app may have crashed? Yeah, anyway, we are one with the Memebox Korea fans. ahahahahaha


The frowny faces all down the page say a lot


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 3, 2014)

Came across this so I thought I'd share it. 

 now to tie it back to Memebox, well I hope this will be included in the Innisfree memebox because I love this thing!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 3, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Came across this so I thought I'd share it.


Hilarious!

A question, maybe for the Blithe princess @@veritazy have you added the Blithe to an existing facial mist? I have several aloe mists that I don't use, Grinif and something else. Do you think it would be ok or work right to add some Blithe to it? I just wanna use up these mists!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> A question, maybe for the Blithe princess @@veritazy have you added the Blithe to an existing facial mist? I have several aloe mists that I don't use, Grinif and something else. Do you think it would be ok or work right to add some Blithe to it? I just wanna use up these mists!


This doesn't really address your question, but I've been meaning to say that I've been using the grinif aloe mist on my hands each night, and they look great! It keeps the skin smooth and moisturized  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

@@cfisher I just bought a giant list of Chosungah products from Meme-K ahahahahah. It was like "another gel-based cream? YUP!"

I threw the Meme Masks and I'm a Cushion DIY cushion thing into the list, too. The new Mememakeup doesn't seem to be available? Also some Witch's Pouch lip products. Why isn't that brand in the Memeshop?? It's great!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@ Did they add a bunch of new products?!?

I saw the sheet masks when I browsed, but wasn't amazed by the price, considering it's their own brand. Have you heard anything about them, by any chance? 

I've heard a lot of people ask about the Witch's Pouch items, I really don't understand why so many things are only in the Meme-K shop but not the global one. Such an odd setup!

Also, my two Memeboxes were different today, the Hair and Body looked more like the boxes released in Korea, while the Rose box had the same outter box. I wonder if they're doing new boxes?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

I had my Peach &amp; Lily specialized skincare consultation tonight and it was really cool! They have a package (link) where you have a 15-minute appointment with a skincare specialist and receive $50 in products that they recommend based on your discussion about skin issues you want to address. My appointment ended up being 30 minutes (!!) and the person I talked to (Alicia, one of the two owners, I'm pretty sure) was incredibly nice and knowledgeable. AND I get to pick the products I want--I wasn't sure if it would be a mystery package worth $50 or if I'd have choices, but I actually have choices--yay! And she recommended a line I've never encountered--super cool! I kind of want to get this for my mom--domestic shops may not be exactly a perfect fit for someone who obsessively follows new releases from niche brands in Korea (heh), but their shop is seriously perfect for people like my mom, who wants an "upscale" experience when she shops ahahaha. It would be fun to get my mom hooked on Memeboxes, but I think that all of the insanity would stress her out and she would get frustrated--she would be one of the people with the frowny faces in the reviews. ahahaha


----------



## tealiy (Nov 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> A question, maybe for the Blithe princess @@veritazy have you added the Blithe to an existing facial mist? I have several aloe mists that I don't use, Grinif and something else. Do you think it would be ok or work right to add some Blithe to it? I just wanna use up these mists!


I've been thinking about doing the same thing with the aloe mist from Luckybox 10. I swear I have 389457345 facial mists from Memebox and I've never really been a convert, because it doesn't seem like they really...do much? Adding the Blithe at least gives the mist more of a purpose than hey, here's a bottle of water to point at your face.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Did they add a bunch of new products?!?
> 
> I saw the sheet masks when I browsed, but wasn't amazed by the price, considering it's their own brand. Have you heard anything about them, by any chance?
> 
> ...


No--I've just been putting off buying things. The prices are rock-bottom, but I know I'm going to get killed when I need to ship this stuff to me; all those glass jars, sob. And I know I'm going to order the Berry Tangle 25ml the next time I order from TesterKorea. The Chosungah thirst is real.

Yeah--the Memebox products I bought just because I know that they will eventually come out here and it's nice to know what to expect without needing to rely on Meme to send a sample.

Witch's Pouch has a lot of good buzz--no idea why it's not crossing over. I asked for it specifically in a recent email, so I guess we can keep trying!

There seems to be a Meme-K hair or bath box or something--maybe they shared packaging?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@@tealiy @@Krysten Lowe I'm sure @@veritazy will swoop in here with some brilliant suggestions...But it should be fine if you mix it with the aloe vera mist, since it is a natural based mist without other ingredients in it (wait, am I thinking of the right aloe vera facial mist? There's been a few, hasn't there?) Either way, I would just suggest being sure to store it in the fridge to be safe.

Also, the facial mists can make a difference. I love them for that refreshing feeling, but I also used my moisture skin analyzer to test my skin after using it, and at set intervals afterwards. Surprisingly enough, it definitely confirmed that they do moisturize the skin long term. And for those of us with dry skin, it's definitely a nice touch between the morning and evening skin care regimens.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@ I know, shipping sure does add up quickly doesn't it? I just wish we had access to their stuff in the Memeshop! The Berry Tangle vanished from the site before I checked out on TesterKorea, but I had to rush to checkout with those Neogen items. Go figure, it showed back up shortly after it looks like. Definitely have to grab it one of these times, shame there's no discount on it. It's such a little package, haha. They actually just released the new Chosungah Tangle product line recently, so I'm sort of hoping the Berry Tangle ends up like the Ice Tangle...Showing up all over KoreaDepart marked way down, and perhaps showing up in a Memebox! 

Yeah, I'm curious about the masks but think they'll show in some box, or in the shop. And at least then I can add them to reach the $30 free shipping hah. I do hope they're great though, and considering their price point, they really have to be.

That could be it. I wonder if perhaps part of that whole warehouse mixup was them doing some things from their Meme-K location? Gosh, sometimes I'd just love to have some sort of insider over in Memeland.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 4, 2014)

oooh I think I want to do the Peach &amp; Lily consult @

It sounds like it would make a great gift for someone as well.

Out of curiosity, what products did she reco for you? Was the value over $50? Or did they seem to really want to stay in that ballpark?

It sounds exciting!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 4, 2014)

I AM VICTORIOUS! My 15 year old daughter, after MONTHS of making fun of me with sheet masks on, sheepishly came into my room to raid my stash tonight. Nearly threw her back out hauling my mask box out of the cupboard, I'm up to around 200 now. I win! But she did say she didn't want any "snail juice". Lols!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Saffyra did you say the Garden of Eden box was restocked earlier?

I still can't seem to find it on the Meme site...even with the sold out boxes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> oooh I think I want to do the Peach &amp; Lily consult @
> 
> It sounds like it would make a great gift for someone as well.
> 
> ...


Seriously--it was really nice!

She recommended a Mizon Peptide Ampoule, Mizon Hyaluronic Acid Ampoule, Be the Skin Pore Toner, and Be the Skin Pore Serum. I'm all about the Be the Skin products--I've never tried anything from that line and the value seems good (I happened to see them on the Meme-K site this evening randomly and it would cost more to import them than buy them from P&amp;L). So I have a list of recommendations (and she's sending an email recap with the product list and more info) and if I want to spend more then $50 they will just make a coupon code for me to use. I'm pretty excited about the flexibility--I thought that there would be fewer ways to make choices or no choices, but the whole thing was geared toward my needs for my skin and which products I want to try. Oh--and scheduling the appointment was dead easy--they just send a Doodle link and you pick an appointment slot.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you for the 411 @

I think am going to try it.

I haven't purchased a Memebox in a week and must fill the void  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Saffyra did you say the Garden of Eden box was restocked earlier?
> 
> I still can't seem to find it on the Meme site...even with the sold out boxes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


@@LisaLeah yes, it was restocked but was down near the bottom of the list. There were at least 2 but less than 9 when I frantically got mine.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Saffyra Thanks. I'm glad you were able to grab it.

Oh and I love the Soy+Bio mist. Glad you got that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Saffyra Thanks. I'm glad you were able to grab it.
> 
> Oh and I love the Soy+Bio mist. Glad you got that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@LisaLeah I thought of you when I snagged it! I really wanted that big box of Lumpoule (omg, my phone has that word in its memory! LOL!) But settled for the mist. I love my Lumpoules! I managed to swap for more,too!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> A question, maybe for the Blithe princess @veritazy have you added the Blithe to an existing facial mist? I have several aloe mists that I don't use, Grinif and something else. Do you think it would be ok or work right to add some Blithe to it? I just wanna use up these mists!


Yes I added em to mists because they are marketed products and surely more stable than just using water. It will last for abit. However I did test a little beforehand..like 10ml of mist + 1 drop of Blithe into a separate clean bottle. Mist it onto the hand to see if there are any reactions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to play it safe I guess. I've tried it with the TCFS gel mist and Ariul spa mist. Both worked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And @@Mimimaro, hahah that advert is tackily good!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 4, 2014)

Oooh, that Pony palette is so cute! But, I'm trying really hard to take it easy on eyeshadow palettes. I have Naked Basics 2 and the Kat Von D Monarch, not to mention a coastal scents 88  palette (I wish that last one would just disappear. So many colors that I don't use! SO MANY!!!)

So yeah. I don't need any more eyeshadow palettes until the 88 is done for. W_anting_ more eyeshadow palettes is the real issue here.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes girls I add the patting water to my aloe mists . Seems to work great


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

Any chance retarded bunny sticky rice scrub will be in the scrub box? I was eyeing it because I think it's actually cute hahah (I'm weird...). It retails for $25 I think.







Want to get several things since there aren't any new Memeboxes and several are still shipping. 

*The thirst is real.  :laughno: ** *


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm...I am worried for the fate of my mission possible long lasting which is supposed to ship today. It's part of the same order as the dessert &amp; rose bundle, which arrived yesterday -  unfortunately one item (the shara shara pore stick) was missing - the outer box was there but the product inside wasn't. So I emailed meme to ask for a replacement and they dumped the usual 5 memepoints in my account, which is no use at all because you can't buy the product for that. They don't sell it on memeshop either.

Anyway so I opened a paypal dispute for the value of the item ($12) in the hope that might encourage them to send me a replacement. Now the status on the rest of the order has gone to 'PayPal refund' and my superbox order of Mission Possible: Long Lasting just shows as 'ordered'. I really want that box because of the chosungah powder (keen on shine control products hence why i'm kicking up a fuss over the pore stick).

Has anyone else has something like this? Is the rest of the order likely to ship or will I have to close the dispute first?


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 4, 2014)

It seems Memebox may be slowly coming back to life - they've change some things on the website and there are new free shipping deals: http://us.memebox.com/on-sale


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It seems Memebox may be slowly coming back to life - they've change some things on the website and there are new free shipping deals: http://us.memebox.com/on-sale


ohhh, I had to get Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence - I received one in a trade and that stuff is AMAZING for my skin.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh, I had to get Benton Snail Bee High Content Essence - I received one in a trade and that stuff is AMAZING for my skin.


ahh jumped in here to tell about that free shipping sale. Seems like they bundled the soap and lip tint together...

Anything else worth buying? lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Excited to see Step-By-Step Skincare box!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

anyone tried the rose sleeping pack thats on sale yet?

on other news my chocomania box is here but no global or masks that were on same flight


----------



## maii (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the elizavecca milky piggy mask a good deal?

Damn these new coupons, means we have to buy at least two products to get our $5 off.

What else is worth trying? Already got the ettang and 7 seconds.


----------



## yunii (Nov 4, 2014)

maii said:


> Is the elizavecca milky piggy mask a good deal?
> 
> Damn these new coupons, means we have to buy at least two products to get our $5 off.
> 
> What else is worth trying? Already got the ettang and 7 seconds.


I really like the bubble clay mask.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@LisaLeah yes, it was restocked but was down near the bottom of the list. There were at least 2 but less than 9 when I frantically got mine.


Ugh, I missed it again! I hope they do another restock during shipment.


----------



## blinded (Nov 4, 2014)

I just had my first "Curse you for changing the $5 code" moment. I was all excited about getting the Benton Essence with free shipping for $10. Then I remembered.... Cue the sad trombones.


----------



## yunii (Nov 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> I just had my first "Curse you for changing the $5 code" moment. I was all excited about getting the Benton Essence with free shipping for $10. Then I remembered.... Cue the sad trombones.


Where do you live in Canada? If you live near Toronto, I can sell/trade you one. 

I have 2 un-open bottles of those things sitting at home.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@@veritazy I spazzed out when I saw the whitening essence from that Moonrabbit brand because I have that facial scrub and it's supposed to be amazing. I bought it cheap on KoreaDepart (like $10) and it's constantly on sale on there. Considering that brand only has the two products they're known for, I'm really hoping it shows up in a future box, and I definitely think it quite possibly could. I'll hold off on purchasing it...As someone who constantly ends up with things she recently purchased, that feeling is the worst!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love how they raised the prices on the actual free shipping items, especially since we can't even use codes on those things anymore. Gosh, even with $5 off most of those items aren't really "deals."


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy I spazzed out when I saw the whitening essence from that Moonrabbit brand because I have that facial scrub and it's supposed to be amazing. I bought it cheap on KoreaDepart (like $10) and it's constantly on sale on there. Considering that brand only has the two products they're known for, I'm really hoping it shows up in a future box, and I definitely think it quite possibly could. I'll hold off on purchasing it...As someone who constantly ends up with things she recently purchased, that feeling is the worst!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love how they raised the prices on the actual free shipping items, especially since we can't even use codes on those things anymore. Gosh, even with $5 off most of those items aren't really "deals."


I love whitening products!!! Have not tried that Moonrabbit brand yet though, might scour the internet for one of their products! - The 5$ off really deters me from buying a bunch of stuff.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I spazzed out when I saw the whitening essence from that Moonrabbit brand because I have that facial scrub and it's supposed to be amazing. I bought it cheap on KoreaDepart (like $10) and it's constantly on sale on there. Considering that brand only has the two products they're known for, I'm really hoping it shows up in a future box, and I definitely think it quite possibly could. I'll hold off on purchasing it...As someone who constantly ends up with things she recently purchased, that feeling is the worst!


Hee~ I really love the art. Whoever made that and approve it is genius lol! I want it in my scrub box but that box ships 21st. Hmm...only deterrent is that KD adds 300g to total shipping and it can be very expensive for central EU...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will hold off too...I have other things to use up while waiting. 3 weeks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ It's the brand Daltokki (or Moonrabbit) if you wanna search it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a cute name! And is that Damon I spy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

my chocolate mania review is posted here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10

lol acting like an air head though


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Any chance retarded bunny sticky rice scrub will be in the scrub box? I was eyeing it because I think it's actually cute hahah (I'm weird...). It retails for $25 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAHHAHAHA OH MY GOD I AM DYING I NEED THIS LOLOL


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay guys. I am already dying for my first meme bundle and it won't ship until _Dec 16th! _How do you survive the wait?! I'm going crazy over here! Aaaaah!!!!



veritazy said:


> Any chance retarded bunny sticky rice scrub will be in the scrub box? I was eyeing it because I think it's actually cute hahah (I'm weird...). It retails for $25 I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY CRAP, THAT BUNNY HAS A PERSON FACE THAT IS SO WEIRD.

I need it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hee~ I really love the art. Whoever made that and approve it is genius lol! I want it in my scrub box but that box ships 21st. Hmm...only deterrent is that KD adds 300g to total shipping and it can be very expensive for central EU...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will hold off too...I have other things to use up while waiting. 3 weeks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @ It's the brand Daltokki (or Moonrabbit) if you wanna search it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a cute name! And is that Damon I spy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is Damon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - Thanks for the info!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 4, 2014)

Really hope there are some good boxes released tomorrow and they put out a etude house spoiler as really want to know what's in that box.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay guys. I am already dying for my first meme bundle and it won't ship until _Dec 16th! _How do you survive the wait?! I'm going crazy over here! Aaaaah!!!!
> 
> HOLY CRAP, THAT BUNNY HAS A PERSON FACE THAT IS SO WEIRD.
> 
> I need it.


You survive by placing a small order in the Memeshop to try a few items that you think you might like.  

And why is Kim Jong-Un's face on that bunny?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm really surprised Memebox sent out a correction card for The Face Shop box (one item on it was wrong/different).  Have they ever done that before?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 4, 2014)

@MissJexie @pokeballssohard you ladies make me wanna draw a bunch of animals with human faces. :lol:  cute stuff, and they celebrate the mooncake/ mid autumn festival... so sticky rice + bunny on the moon legend is kinda a thing in Asia. I still want it lol~ But we have a chance of getting it in the scrub box (Memespies, get on to it!  B) ) and we have that mcgirly rice packs from TCFS (spoiler: LB11).


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Are those meme brushes (pink) any good? It's $36 by itself but if I buy the pony palette with the brushes it's still $36 and with the coupon it's $31. Any thoughts on this?

Edit to add: Hopefully it comes with the glittery pouch!


----------



## yunii (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone else getting the feeling that they want to buy stuff from Memeshop but don't want to click purchase because the $5 coupon code doesn't work on purchases under $30.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Are those meme brushes (pink) any good? It's $36 by itself but if I buy the pony palette with the brushes it's still $36 and with the coupon it's $31. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Edit to add: Hopefully it comes with the glittery pouch!


It does come with the glittery pouch!  They're decent brushes, nothing fancy.  Better than my ancient Bare Minerals brushes but nowhere near as good as my It Cosmetics ones.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@Yuuni They raised their prices on the free shipping items, and that combined with the lack of being able to use a code for each item, just ruins it for me. Honestly, that $5 code definitely makes a big difference between some of those free shipping items being a deal, and being a ripoff. 

I'm enjoying my Memespending break, but I really hope there's some exciting releases tonight. I am drowning in points, but can't find anything anything in Memeland to spend them on.

This has never happened before.  :lol:


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 4, 2014)

Ugh, I dislike Memebox's generic email response that doesn't answer any of my questions. Fingers crossed that they'll actually take the time to read my email this time and answer my question. Ugh. Feel like I'm going to get wrinkles over worrying about this thing. lol

Edited misspelling lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry to ask this again, but I just can't find it.  Is there a notification somewhere on one's Memebox account that shows if you're a VIP or not?  If there is, I'm not seeing it.  I should be a VIP by now and have emailed the company and asked, but no reply.  I think there must be big goings-on there this week.  Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Sorry to ask this again, but I just can't find it.  Is there a notification somewhere on one's Memebox account that shows if you're a VIP or not?  If there is, I'm not seeing it.  I should be a VIP by now and have emailed the company and asked, but no reply.  I think there must be big goings-on there this week.  Thanks!


There is no way to see if you're VIP.  If you bought five boxes (value sets count as 1 box) between August 1 and October 31, you definitely should have gotten your email with all your VIP codes.  I hope they respond to your email soon.  I know you aren't the only one who still hasnt received theirs so I think something must have happened....  :\


----------



## blinded (Nov 4, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Okay guys. I am already dying for my first meme bundle and it won't ship until _Dec 16th! _How do you survive the wait?! I'm going crazy over here! Aaaaah!!!!


You place orders at other Korean stores or if you don't want to wait for the shipping time from those stores you check people's swap boards. That's how I got some BP cream in the mail today. Now I can finally know why everyone loves it so much.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks, Saffyra.  I have bought five boxes or value sets in the last couple of months, understanding 1 value set = 1 box, so I should be there, but haven't heard from them.  I saw others are in the same boat.  Misery loves company!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail A lot of us had the same issue last month, and I was opted out of the newsletter on all but my main account (I never did it, and received the emails the month before, so no idea what happened).

Be sure to enroll into the newsletter if you aren't already, it's the first thing they'll ask you to do. If you do this now, you could save yourself about two weeks worth of emailing them. I learned my lesson last month the hard way.

But a lot of us are waiting for email responses for older issues, so I definitely think they're all busy with something else at the moment.


----------



## moonandsun (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, potential memebox addict (trying to reign myself in before it gets out of hand). First box was the Honey Box 2 and I adore every single product.

Anyway, I made VIP this month but didn't get the email with codes. I emailed on Sunday and heard back last night - the standard 'subscribe to our newsletter' response (funny - the csr rep said "Hi Gwen" when her name is Gwen lol). Anyway the email said that in case I fell through the cracks (duh!), here are codes you can use this month. So I have VIP codes to use, but I'm expecting to have the issue again next month. I hope those who didn't get the email hear back from memebox soon!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

lol i didn't get vip on my main account for second month in a row


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It does come with the glittery pouch! They're decent brushes, nothing fancy. Better than my ancient Bare Minerals brushes but nowhere near as good as my It Cosmetics ones.


Thank you Saffyra! Now, not sure if I should buy or wait for new boxes (not that I need anymore, lol). I've got so much to use I must organize by their expiration date.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Thank you Saffyra! Now, not sure if I should buy or wait for new boxes (not that I need anymore, lol). I've got so much to use *I must organize by their expiration date.*


I did that! I made a spreadsheet and went through all of my products and dated them in sharpie on the box, and put them in the spreadsheet, and included any notes about when to use it. That way if it's something that's got specific directions on when to use it, I just order the spreadsheet by use by date, and pick the next thing in my stash that needs to be used for the product I'm replacing it with. Very handy, but I've accumulated a few boxes since then that I have no storage for and they haven't been added to the sheet.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

I figure I have a couple of years before worrying about expiration dates. I do note them when I get the box, so if one looks very time sensitive, I move that up on the rotation list to use, but for the most part, the expiration dates are well into the future....


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I figure I have a couple of years before worrying about expiration dates. I do note them when I get the box, so if one looks very time sensitive, I move that up on the rotation list to use, but for the most part, the expiration dates are well into the future....


I love how you're just like "lalalala I don't need to think about that right now, more Memeboxes!" lol There were one or two in my stash that are supposed to expire next year so I know I need to move those up. Desperately trying to finish the first full size product in my stash. I'm close, nearing the end of my broccoli toner and Laneige Water Bank Serum. And my nighttime cleanser is almost gone. I may have to just toss my eye cream and use a different one, I have not been happy with it and it's in a jar, blech


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> *I love how you're just like "lalalala I don't need to think about that right now, more Memeboxes!" lol *There were one or two in my stash that are supposed to expire next year so I know I need to move those up. Desperately trying to finish the first full size product in my stash. I'm close, nearing the end of my broccoli toner and Laneige Water Bank Serum. And my nighttime cleanser is almost gone. I may have to just toss my eye cream and use a different one, I have not been happy with it and it's in a jar, blech


tomorrah is another dah..... (in my best Scarlett O'Hara voice)

now in a tiny voice - I've never really paid attention to expiration dates in the past, unless it is a crunchy granola (all natural) type of product that will go bad in 2 months or something.    Memebox is forcing me to pay attention, due to all of the STUFF I have.   lol


----------



## Andi B (Nov 4, 2014)

moonandsun said:


> Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, potential memebox addict (trying to reign myself in before it gets out of hand). First box was the Honey Box 2 and I adore every single product.
> 
> Anyway, I made VIP this month but didn't get the email with codes. I emailed on Sunday and heard back last night - the standard 'subscribe to our newsletter' response (funny - the csr rep said "Hi Gwen" when her name is Gwen lol). Anyway the email said that in case I fell through the cracks (duh!), here are codes you can use this month. So I have VIP codes to use, but I'm expecting to have the issue again next month. I hope those who didn't get the email hear back from memebox soon!


Welcome!  I had this problem last month, but once I subbed to the newsletter, I had no problem this month.  I received my VIP email right on time!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

I suspect that most of the copyright issues that make us groan originate with the Korea office, given their blatant (and, let's be real, unlicensed, Twilight use here. ahahahahah


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Welcome!  I had this problem last month, but once I subbed to the newsletter, I had no problem this month.  I received my VIP email right on time!


lol i had the problem last month and then again this...


----------



## moonandsun (Nov 4, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Welcome!  I had this problem last month, but once I subbed to the newsletter, I had no problem this month.  I received my VIP email right on time!


Thank you!! Great - fingers (and toes) crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 4, 2014)

I used the 30 dollar shop coupon today! This one's really nice &amp; I always I end up using it! I hope Memebox continues to add that! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

I just got the new email (what a random day/time to get a Meme newsletter!) and go figure...I JUST purchased the pore mask that says "Where is Pore" on the lid, because it was on clearance for insanely cheap and there was only 2 left. 

Watch it show up in one of the upcoming boxes that I purchased.  :lol:


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 4, 2014)

Any one have any experience with the new stuff in US shop from Caolion? Looks really good - might tempt me to use my $5 code


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 4, 2014)

I got the sale email/newsletter just now.... three copies.  And I only have one account and one email address with Memebox.  But no word on my VIP status.  Sigh.

Oh well, yesterday when I got Pony Palette I also got a handful of little things to start stockpiling for Christmas gifts, to reach the free shipping threshold.  Didn't take me long!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

cool being sent oil and troubles 4 box

but no updates on dhl since yesterday night.... odd


----------



## kira685 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think there was a link posted a bit back somewhere about how to get review points? can someone repost? i swear i'll bookmark it this time lol TIA!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 4, 2014)

http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/202722785-REVIEW-POINTS


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspect that most of the copyright issues that make us groan originate with the Korea office, given their blatant (and, let's be real, unlicensed, Twilight use here. ahahahahah


Just....WOW! Unbelievable, Memebox. You seriously have NO boundaries. LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Just....WOW! Unbelievable, Memebox. You seriously have NO boundaries. LOL


To be clear, I'm not trying to defend Memebox on this...But it seems like the actual Korean brands do that a lot. A LOT of the official brand stores on sites like GMarket (and the other one, I forget the name of it...Something with Qoo in it?) actually have tons of photos that show celebrities with their products pasted on. Or they'll even use actual celebrities as "after" photos, as in professional airbrushed photos to show how much their products can transform you.

I don't know what the laws are in Korea, but it baffles me that any legitimate brand would post that sort of thing on a site where they sell their products directly. 

I've seen a lot of the photos Memebox (as in, Meme-K) uses on other sites, so I think they may just grab the photos from the brand listings for items. I wonder if that was something they grabbed somewhere as well.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I love how you're just like "lalalala I don't need to think about that right now, more Memeboxes!" lol There were one or two in my stash that are supposed to expire next year so I know I need to move those up. Desperately trying to finish the first full size product in my stash. I'm close, *nearing the end of my broccoli toner* and Laneige Water Bank Serum. And my nighttime cleanser is almost gone. I may have to just toss my eye cream and use a different one, I have not been happy with it and it's in a jar, blech


I *Ioved* my broccoli toner!! I'm hoping for something similar in the Green Foods box.  Give me all the broccoli!  I'm gonna be sad when I hit the end of my bottle but, as you say, on to the next Memeproduct that needs to get used up!

Although... I don't have many toners from Memebox overall.   Huh.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I *Ioved* my broccoli toner!! I'm hoping for something similar in the Green Foods box.  Give me all the broccoli!  I'm gonna be sad when I hit the end of my bottle but, as you say, on to the next Memeproduct that needs to get used up!
> 
> Although... I don't have many toners from Memebox overall.   Huh.


I grabbed a backup when it was on sale a while ago! Can't decide if I want to use a different one to compare, or just open up the backup right away.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Ohhh!  Snail Bee Essence!! with Free Shipping! I love mine and I'm pretty sure I would be happy with more of that!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 4, 2014)

I purchased two of the broccoli toners based on everyone's recs and my skin just doesn't love it. Not that it's making me break out or anything but the Tosowoong toner I used last seemed more suitable. Or maybe it's the Essence, it seems sticky to me, and if I'm just walking in the door from work and doing a quick cleanse/tone without moisturizing I don't like that feeling at all. I think my second bottle is going on the trade list, unfortunately, and I'm going to try something new.


----------



## yunii (Nov 4, 2014)

Ok I am really annoyed with memebox shipping today. They tied my Memeshop order with another memebox lady that lives in the same building. Good thing I went hunting for it with my security guy because it shows it is delivered. grrrr...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@Yuuni WHAT?! They can't even deliver two free shipping items together, and they sent your stuff to your neighbor? 

Oh, wow.

I wonder if that's why I keep getting someone else's stuff. Maybe I just order so much stuff (and I'm sure the multiple accounts doesn't help) from them they just assume everyone within a 100 mile radius is me.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ohhh!  Snail Bee Essence!! with Free Shipping! I love mine and I'm pretty sure I would be happy with more of that!


I got this in a trade and I purchased another one today - this might be my HG essence. It is just that good


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 4, 2014)

Global 16 and the lip gloss just arrived, the gloss has pretty packaging and smells delicious! I also received an email that they have sent me 2 boxes for review and they should arrive via DHL some time today, unfortunately one of the boxes is one that I have already reviewed so I will have to contact the affiliate team to see what they would like me to do. Has anyone experienced that before?


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 4, 2014)

It seems that memebox tries to push a lot the shop sales. I would like to see some new boxes tomorrow! Maybe box releases are slow because they don't want to ship during Christmas period due to delays/holidays. The last boxes had dates like 18/12. Maybe that is kind of the limit, sending boxes before holidays and the next ones will be sent beginning of January.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Global 16 and the lip gloss just arrived, the gloss has pretty packaging and smells delicious! I also received an email that they have sent me 2 boxes for review and they should arrive via DHL some time today, unfortunately one of the boxes is one that I have already reviewed so I will have to contact the affiliate team to see what they would like me to do. Has anyone experienced that before?


That happened to me once.  I mentioned it.  Then I never got another box for review again. Hah!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That happened to me once.  I mentioned it.  Then I never got another box for review again. Hah!


Oh! haha they punished you for buying too many boxes! Lauren just got back to me about it, I'll use it for a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Oh! haha they punished you for buying too many boxes! Lauren just got back to me about it, I'll use it for a giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually think that was the reason!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That happened to me once.  I mentioned it.  Then I never got another box for review again. Hah!


Well, that might be why I never get free boxes anymore!  They sent me one free box and I already had it.  I told them that (this was back in July) and never again did they offer another box to me!! hahaha


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, that might be why I never get free boxes anymore!  They sent me one free box and I already had it.  I told them that (this was back in July) and never again did they offer another box to me!! hahaha


It's happened to me once before as well, although they still send me review boxes. I think there was a time for awhile that they were sending boxes to a large group of bloggers, as I remember people were mentioning they got the box for review, but it seemed like it was only a one-off thing. Perhaps people that aren't on their 'influencers' list, but are commission-earning affiliates tend to get a free box every now and again when they have extras to give out? Again I'm not sure how they do all this. There must be some method to their madness!

Also, as I'm typing this, I'm realizing this conversation should probably go in the affiliates thread!


----------



## Taleez (Nov 4, 2014)

@ @@cfisher @@MemeJunkie

About the "copyright issues" the link I followed brought me to a DuWop lip venom page with a Twilight photo. If that is what you are talking about there is absolutely no copyright issues going on because DuWop made Lip Venom in partnership or whatever you call it, with Twilight. I owned one of the stains when they first came out and that was how they were marketed. I will have to say I was very disappointed when I lost it as it was truly a great stain that also had a tingling effect.

I just wanted to make sure I shared that info so people are aware that this is not any sort of infringement unless these are fakes. Which I am totally not saying they are, I just mean that would be the only way it would be "illegal". DuWop came out with these a while ago though..... that would be my only question, unless they kept the line running even though Twilight was done just because it was awesome


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

Taleez said:


> @ @@cfisher @@MemeJunkie
> 
> About the "copyright issues" the link I followed brought me to a DuWop lip venom page with a Twilight photo. If that is what you are talking about there is absolutely no copyright issues going on because DuWop made Lip Venom in partnership or whatever you call it, with Twilight. I owned one of the stains when they first came out and that was how they were marketed. I will have to say I was very disappointed when I lost it as it was truly a great stain that also had a tingling effect.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I shared that info so people are aware that this is not any sort of infringement unless these are fakes. Which I am totally not saying they are, I just mean that would be the only way it would be "illegal". DuWop came out with these a while ago though..... that would be my only question, unless they kept the line running even though Twilight was done just because it was awesome


AHHAAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's amazing!!! Thanks for letting us know. Those are. actual. licensed. Twilight. lip venoms. That's really cute, actually--thanks for the info!


----------



## avarier (Nov 4, 2014)

Taleez said:


> @ @@cfisher @@MemeJunkie
> 
> About the "copyright issues" the link I followed brought me to a DuWop lip venom page with a Twilight photo. If that is what you are talking about there is absolutely no copyright issues going on because DuWop made Lip Venom in partnership or whatever you call it, with Twilight. I owned one of the stains when they first came out and that was how they were marketed. I will have to say I was very disappointed when I lost it as it was truly a great stain that also had a tingling effect.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I shared that info so people are aware that this is not any sort of infringement unless these are fakes. Which I am totally not saying they are, I just mean that would be the only way it would be "illegal". DuWop came out with these a while ago though..... that would be my only question, unless they kept the line running even though Twilight was done just because it was awesome


The whole copy infringement isn't based on that one item, it's been a repeat issue in the past. The princess boxes all had their art changed after we discussed here about disney coming after them for using the pictures.

If it's legit and they can be using the Twilight picture.. then I'm impressed! But I have no clue.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 4, 2014)

nuthin' like smearing a lip tint over your lips that is supposed to represent blood that you just sucked out of some poor human - lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Taleez I honestly am not at all familiar with that product. I do know there's another more blatant Twilight line, the Twilight line by Mizon. I have no idea how that all works, or how that lip product is tied to Twilight.

I was moreso commenting in general, because I do see that sort of thing a lot. I wasn't screaming "copyright issue!" at this item, because I wouldn't do so without being more familiar with the situation.

I will say, I've seen that item a fair bit, and Mizon is also well established, so I wouldn't be surprised if they both had the rights to involve Twilight.

...And it's still so strange to me that they have random photos on the product page of those celebrities. The award ceremony ones, which I don't think has anything to do with the product. That's just so odd to me.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> nuthin' like smearing a lip tint over your lips that is supposed to represent blood that you just sucked out of some poor human - lol


Most metal kbeauty product ever--AWESOME!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Taleez - that's pretty awesome! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 4, 2014)

Bought the rose soothing gel as well as the crystal lip tint. They look pretty cool and I needed to fill that void even though I know new boxes are going to be released tonight. LOL really hoping they don't appeal to me.

What do you ladies think of that Benton snail and bee venom essence? I'm really considering it. Sale and free shipping... It's pretty tempting for me right now.


----------



## engawa (Nov 4, 2014)

New spoiler for Dry &amp; Sensitive!



Spoiler



 






DERMATIS Intensive Cream 20ml

This essential soothing cream suits even the most irritated and reactive complexions. Gentle enough for women in pregnancy, and even babies, this cream helps to relieve dryness and maintains the skin's natural moisture balance. Infused with 27 natural extracts – green tea, mandarin, walnut, squalene and much more- this ultra-gentle soothing cream contains effective comforting properties to especially benefit traumatized, allergy-prone, thin, aging, sun-sensitive, tight, and dehydrated skin types. A propriety blend of STRUCTURINE peptides in the formula works to strengthen the skin’s cell walls, and it forms a protective veil over the skin to prevent damage from external stressors. 

See what people are saying about Dermatis's Intensive Cream

"I use it daily. It's especially nourishing during the winter months. Can't live without it!"

"I share this cream with my 5 year old child. It's really gentle enough for babies, and effective for mums!"





I'm pretty excited for it even though it doesnt seem to be a Korean product...


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 4, 2014)

When I read the brand, I just thought immediately dermatitis! Not the best name for skincare products! lol


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 4, 2014)

The VIP coupon for free shipping on orders $30+ on the global shop is a one time use coupon right?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

engawa said:


> I'm pretty excited for it even though it doesnt seem to be a Korean product...


It doesn't look like Korean packaging, but the maker is a Korean company (their website).


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Dont forget to check your Order Confirmation emails for the $5 coupon code for your next order!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 4, 2014)

engawa said:


> I'm pretty excited for it even though it doesnt seem to be a Korean product...


It doesn't look like Korean packaging, but the maker is a Korean company (their website). I'm pretty excited for it even though it doesnt seem to be a Korean product...

edit: I should say that what I mean is that the packaging looks like something I'd find at a local shop where I live, but the packaging and company are in fact Korean.


----------



## athy (Nov 4, 2014)

Summarising all the memebox drama that's been missed in the past week or so (for those who don't check this daily because this forum moves too fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />):

- $5 lipglosses with free shipping! New $5 codes that only work on orders over $30! OUTRAGE!

- PONY PALETTE OMG. SO HYPE. WHEN CAN WE GET A PONY BOX?!

- WHERE IS OUR VIP STATUS?!?!

- Memebox x Jofee seriously the cutest unboxing ever omg

Did I miss anything girls? :3

(Also my global #16 unboxing is uploading as I post this.. heh)


----------



## engawa (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm I have a stupid question for all the US people here.

How do you get rid of your Memeboxes? I've been using some for storage but now I just have too many. Are they recyclable? Do I flatten them up and treat them like any other cardboard box? 



fanserviced said:


> It doesn't look like Korean packaging, but the maker is a Korean company (their website). I'm pretty excited for it even though it doesnt seem to be a Korean product...
> 
> edit: I should say that what I mean is that the packaging looks like something I'd find at a local shop where I live, but the packaging and company are in fact Korean.


Wow, googling "anacis" led me to nothing. You are so good at finding information!

Their website looks really professional and the cream has urea in it! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely excited.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 4, 2014)

athy said:


> Summarising all the memebox drama that's been missed in the past week or so (for those who don't check this daily because this forum moves too fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />):
> 
> - $5 lipglosses with free shipping! New $5 codes that only work on orders over $30! OUTRAGE!
> 
> ...


- no new boxes for agesssssss- website going crazy and causing some cray rumours (which were quickly stifled)

(Yes I do spend too much time on the board)


----------



## athy (Nov 4, 2014)

@@Mahsa I'm personally relieved that there's been no new boxes for ages xD 

It seems like memebox has been focusing more on memeshop lately...

I actually missed the website going crazy, what happened to it?

And does anyone have VIP this month at all? Or is it only a few people that don't have it and should have it? =x


----------



## blinded (Nov 4, 2014)

Christinesque said:


> Bought the rose soothing gel as well as the crystal lip tint. They look pretty cool and I needed to fill that void even though I know new boxes are going to be released tonight. LOL really hoping they don't appeal to me.
> 
> What do you ladies think of that Benton snail and bee venom essence? I'm really considering it. Sale and free shipping... It's pretty tempting for me right now.


I love the Benton Essence, probably HG status for me but my experience is limited. Even if I'm too lazy or tired to apply all my products, I use this. I will say, this isn't a super sale price. It's a good price with the free shipping and great if you're going to combine it with points or something, but BNK has it for the same price right now too. Just so you don't feel pressured to buy it, it's not too hard to get around this price other times.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 4, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Mahsa I'm personally relieved that there's been no new boxes for ages xD
> 
> It seems like memebox has been focusing more on memeshop lately...
> 
> ...


I really really wanted some nice tempting VIP priced new boxes, let see how it goes for the rest of the week


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 4, 2014)

engawa said:


> Hmm I have a stupid question for all the US people here.
> 
> How do you get rid of your Memeboxes? I've been using some for storage but now I just have too many. Are they recyclable? Do I flatten them up and treat them like any other cardboard box?
> 
> ...


I recycle mine! They just kind of unfold and flatten out. I have way too many boxes to save them all, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/?p=2322501

Here's my global #16 unboxing in case anyone is interested =)


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 4, 2014)

engawa said:


> Hmm I have a stupid question for all the US people here.
> 
> How do you get rid of your Memeboxes? I've been using some for storage but now I just have too many. Are they recyclable? Do I flatten them up and treat them like any other cardboard box?


I've been reusing some of mine to make organizers for some of my makeup. Just cut off the lid, cut off the flaps, and then cut the main lid square into three equal rectangles. Line them up and make sure they'll be snug, and then cut part of the way through to make slats for the pieces to interlock. This baby (ok I'm up to three of these now) sits by my lightbox and holds what I need to use/photograph/swatch for my indie makeup reviews.


----------



## engawa (Nov 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I recycle mine! They just kind of unfold and flatten out. I have way too many boxes to save them all, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's good to know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was afraid they wouldn't be recyclable because it's not 100% card board,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't really KNOw what's going on at Meme- headquarters, but I do know that I've received many more  boxes and shipping notices this week than usual. The slow boat gained a trolling motor at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Part of me wonders if they are now shifting their enterprise more to the Memeshops than to the Memeboxes after having built up clientele for a year globally.

They wouldn't do that, would they? I'd be really sad.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 4, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't really KNOw what's going on at Meme- headquarters, but I do know that I've received many more  boxes and shipping notices this week than usual. The slow boat gained a trolling motor at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .
> 
> Part of me wonders if they are now shifting their enterprise more to the Memeshops than to the Memeboxes after having built up clientele for a year globally.
> 
> They wouldn't do that, would they? I'd be really sad.


I think they really want to build their memeshop, but I don't think they will shift their attention away from Memeboxes by any means, so I wouldn't worry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think they just want to have a hold on the market in regards to k-beauty commerce in general and not just boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree with @@MissJexie, I definitely think they want to increase Memeshop sales and help boost their profit margins there, I think the Memeshop is the main reason they stopped offering the regular coupons, especially since they seem to be focusing on free shipping offers. Those free shipping offers currently up are far from good deals, but without the $5 off it's a good profit for them, I'm sure. 

I also think there's a lot of other things going on in Memeland at the moment, and considering the email I think the VIP system is being tweaked quite a bit. I also think they're probably catching up on a lot of older issues. They are soooo behind on a million things.

And, lastly....I think they need to get rid of a lot of the boxes currently up. So I think them not releasing boxes (other than the brand ones, which are guaranteed sales really) is largely in part because of that.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 4, 2014)

Come on.... Restocks!! I have been refreshing the rose edition box every few minutes... I really want the sleeping pack and toner....  *I have no life hahaha*


----------



## avarier (Nov 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I agree with @@MissJexie, I definitely think they want to increase Memeshop sales and help boost their profit margins there, I think the Memeshop is the main reason they stopped offering the regular coupons, especially since they seem to be focusing on free shipping offers. Those free shipping offers currently up are far from good deals, but without the $5 off it's a good profit for them, I'm sure.


They really aren't great deals. I'm about to buy a big haul.. and it's just not worth it from the memeshop. They aren't competitive with their prices.. I can get so much more stuff from other places for the same amount. I understand that they want to make a profit, but I don't think the $5 coupon was a big deal. They shot themselves in the foot by allowing people to get free stuff. People will take advantage, what else could have been expected? Now a lot of people aren't buying because a coupon can't be used on single boxes and I understand that. I like singles because the value sets are never 2 boxes I want and I'm not wasting money. It's not a regular sub service.. everybody buys multiple boxes and spends quite a bit.. I just don't think a single $5 coupon is that bad. It drew in a lot of people on the fence about buying.

Good news though.. my global has scanned in LA! Maybe it will be here in time for the new year xD


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 4, 2014)

Questions and comments..

Free from Oil &amp; Trouble 4 - What a fun box! I avoided buying boxes like these because I have a backlog of products for oily skin in my personal collection (all bought in Australia), none of them are great and I just wasn't excited by these types of products but this box looks seriously great and I love how it has an item for every step of the skin care routine but I'm slightly confused about the eggs, do I use them both during cleansing or pick and choose one each time I cleanse? I plan on starting to trial these products for a proper review tonight so any advice would be greatly appreciated from you knowledgeable ladies.

The I Want Shining Crystal Tint Lip Gloss - BAM! Colour in your face! I've used many of the colour morphing type lip products but this one really packs a punch colour wise, actually tints the lips properly, isn't sticky, smells good and is a million times better than I actually thought it would be. I'm not much of a lip product girl but these Korean lip products have consistently impressed me and made me _want_ to wear them.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I agree with @@MissJexie, I definitely think they want to increase Memeshop sales and help boost their profit margins there, I think the Memeshop is the main reason they stopped offering the regular coupons, especially since they seem to be focusing on free shipping offers. Those free shipping offers currently up are far from good deals, but without the $5 off it's a good profit for them, I'm sure.
> 
> I also think there's a lot of other things going on in Memeland at the moment, and considering the email I think the VIP system is being tweaked quite a bit. I also think they're probably catching up on a lot of older issues. They are soooo behind on a million things.
> 
> And, lastly....I think they need to get rid of a lot of the boxes currently up. So I think them not releasing boxes (other than the brand ones, which are guaranteed sales really) is largely in part because of that.


I can see putting time and investing more in the Memeshop- because there are going to be returned boxes with merchandise to sell, for one thing.

However, as a person who buys a tremendous amount of K- beauty products ( as you do too), I am not " sold" on the Memeshop in any way. I am STILL waiting for the goat's milk cream and the AM toning and cleansing sheets from an order in mid- October. It didn't even ship until Oct. 31. 

So I see lots of problems with Memebox/ Memeshop ever being a true contender in the K- beauty world.

After my experience with the purchase mentioned above, I will never, under any circumstances, look to Memeshop as a first source if I can get the things I want elsewhere.. because the other K- shops which ship to the USA usually have better prices first of all, faster turnaround times, more perks like samples, discounts on future purchases and free shipping.

Your experience may be different, but I am dismayed that the USA Memeshop has such limited stock compared to the Korean Memeshop, and I could care less about their silly one time use discount codes. I have VIP and Affiliate status on 3 accounts now, and it could matter less to me. The incentive to buy from Memeshop Global is offset by their extreme slowness and what I perceive to be almost indifference to their customers.

As far as the boxes in stock- I've either bought them already or they are the ones which aren't popular like the nail polishes. I would be much more likely to buy fro the USA Memeshop IF they would release some new great boxes. I buy often and I buy a great deal of merchandise when I shop, and I usually buy boxes and USA shop items at the same time. Their little coupon codes don't matter to me at all. . It's my style to buy multiple items when shopping, and I think it's the USA shopping model, really. Not stocking the USA Memeshop well and not offering new boxes to Global customers has provided a break, and maybe allowed them to clear out backlogs of orders, but I don't see it as being a long term model which will work well for them with their high- buying customers. 

I have a large shopping budget and right now, there's nothing in Memeland I want at all. First time this has happened since I took the plunge with my first Memebox in late June.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Come on.... Restocks!! I have been refreshing the rose edition box every few minutes... I really want the sleeping pack and toner....  *I have no life hahaha*


I'm hoping you get the Rose box. For a while, it wasn't even showing up in the " Sold Out" box group. 

I think it's going to be a nice box, and I'm glad I bought a value set which contains it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I didn't mean to imply I think this is a long term thing, I really think things are going to change, but I don't think they're going to stop selling boxes. I think they may slow down a tinyyyy bit for awhile though and try to focus on adding more to the Memeshop. Let's face it, they're not very good at multitasking. I swear customer service vanishes for days whenever a new collab is coming out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been purchasing through sites like KoreaDepart, RoseRoseShop, TesterKorea, etc. since before Memebox even existed, nevermind when I started buying through them. I use the Memeshop for a few things...Items that I simply can not buy anywhere else, their amazing introductory prices for new items (that actually are lower than other sites), and I admit I took advantage of the free shipping items with codes quite a bit. 

I don't think the Memeshop will ever try to expand and compete with sites like RRS, but I do think they try to take advantage of their customer base. Lots of people purchase backup items on there, and just browse the shop for things they want. Their prices make me cringe all the time, and I genuinely feel bad for people that don't know any better. But I don't think they're trying to necessarily focus on getting millions of shop orders, and I don't think they want to start selling tens of thousands of items. But I do think focusing on the Memeshop stuff brings in a lot more profit than Memeboxes.


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 5, 2014)

blinded said:


> I love the Benton Essence, probably HG status for me but my experience is limited. Even if I'm too lazy or tired to apply all my products, I use this. I will say, this isn't a super sale price. It's a good price with the free shipping and great if you're going to combine it with points or something, but BNK has it for the same price right now too. Just so you don't feel pressured to buy it, it's not too hard to get around this price other times.


Omg tempted even more to get it, but I'll hold off on it since I don't actually need it. I deff don't feel as much pressure now that you mentioned it. I thought it was a great price since I've read reviews about it as well as yours. Thanks for your input though! =)

I get to save a little money yay!


----------



## Katie_Kay (Nov 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been reusing some of mine to make organizers for some of my makeup. Just cut off the lid, cut off the flaps, and then cut the main lid square into three equal rectangles. Line them up and make sure they'll be snug, and then cut part of the way through to make slats for the pieces to interlock. This baby (ok I'm up to three of these now) sits by my lightbox and holds what I need to use/photograph/swatch for my indie makeup reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's adorable!  I'll have to try that.  I seriously need to organize all of my memeproducts better so I don't forget anything. 

For whoever was asking up-thread about VIP emails, I got my with no problem on my main account.  It really seems random who got them and who didn't.  

I for one am sort of happy to not have any new releases for the last few days.  I feel like we've got some breathing room after so many boxes in October.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Your experience may be different, but I am dismayed that the USA Memeshop has such limited stock compared to the Korean Memeshop, and I could care less about their silly one time use discount codes. I have VIP and Affiliate status on 3 accounts now, and it could matter less to me...I buy often and I buy a great deal of merchandise when I shop, and I usually buy boxes and USA shop items at the same time. Their little coupon codes don't matter to me at all. . It's my style to buy multiple items when shopping, and I think it's the USA shopping model, really.
> 
> **************
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

Quote fail. Shouldn't post on no sleep.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

tbh the coupon and points really affect my buying. I have an okay budget but I still want a bargain and I am a lot less inclined to buy anything at full price.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh the coupon and points really affect my buying. I have an okay budget but I still want a bargain and I am a lot less inclined to buy anything at full price.


This is exactly how I feel. 

For example....If I REALLY wanted the next Hair and Body box, I'd grab it. But those boxes don't wow me, and a lot of times the items I'm interested in from the box I could acquire for cheaper elsewhere (preferably when I'm not already drowning in skincare products). That $5 off does make a difference in whether or not I think the value will be there for me. 

$5 adds up when you buy a lot of boxes. It doesn't just affect the smaller buyers, or potential new customers. 

And I think this could change how frequently a lot of their biggest customers buy boxes.


----------



## Liv (Nov 5, 2014)

Still no boxes?

Is everyone's order confirmations still a mess? My anniversary box now shows as processing but it was ready to ship a few days before.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> Still no boxes?
> 
> Is everyone's order confirmations still a mess? My anniversary box now shows as processing but it was ready to ship a few days before.


the computer threw a wobbly on friday.... it has a hangover now


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> Still no boxes?
> 
> Is everyone's order confirmations still a mess? My anniversary box now shows as processing but it was ready to ship a few days before.


It's only 11:25 pst, so they may still be released tonight.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope their not releasing boxes on Monday means they will release a number of boxes simultaneously to offer us more selection of value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can you only use one $5 off coupon for the whole month or can you use different ones to get $5 off each purchase?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I hope their not releasing boxes on Monday means they will release a number of boxes simultaneously to offer us more selection of value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my preference would be loads all together too


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Can you only use one $5 off coupon for the whole month or can you use different ones to get $5 off each purchase?


one but i am not sure if you can use both an influencer one and a affiliate one

plus there are ones for money off your next order on your order confirmations atm


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh the coupon and points really affect my buying. I have an okay budget but I still want a bargain and I am a lot less inclined to buy anything at full price.


I have to agree fully with this, and it's even more so for me at this time of year. While I can't spend freely I do have a decent budget and I'm mostly interested in receiving Memeboxes at the moment but with Christmas around the corner comes a multitude of amazing sales and offers, I'm a bargain hunter and I will take my money where I feel I'm getting the best deal. I would have preferred to see Memebox perhaps restrict the $5 off codes as one per person per month rather than minimum $30 spend after shipping and taxes. I do understand why Memebox may have chosen to do this but it does sadden me a bit.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

feels very odd that it has been a week since last box... had first memedream last night

just bought bought bought on release today as had felt so long


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Can you only use one $5 off coupon for the whole month or can you use different ones to get $5 off each purchase?


There are two versions of the $5 off $30 codes. You can use each one once. If you make a purchase, your confirmation email will give you another one. So it's possible to get 3 $5 coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh the coupon and points really affect my buying. I have an okay budget but I still want a bargain and I am a lot less inclined to buy anything at full price.


If you are speaking about Memeboxes, NOTHING we receive in a Membox is priced full price ( not even in "Meme dollars") In many boxes, one item alone in a group of products is the cost of the box.

If you are referring to the shop purchases, then it's your oranges to my apples as my postage is high and my ship time is extremely long. I find much better service at other sites.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

MCW/OMG/K-Style 4 ships in two weeks! Ordered the MCW/OMG bundle, ugh, I hope they do it right this time on both of those! Please Memegods!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

I have omg4/dry sensitive coming.

tbh omg has always been good even if not omg. but for me the scary dolly box was the end of me buying mcw.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

I was so excited to see a memebox email! Then so bummed that it was just tracking for my step by step box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah I've finally learned my lesson! Although didn't they rename MCW? Didn't buy that either!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

Remember, please, that some of us don't have a lot of people to buy for at Christmas. My mother was the person I tried to buy the most special things for, such as would come in a Memebox. and she's just left this world.

I won't stop or slow down buying the Memeboxes I want ( when they are stocked) because of a small few dollars off an order of Memeboxes. That's my point. People complained for days ( and apparently still are) about the small discount on one or two boxes a month being eliminated. If a person can't afford Memeboxes at $35-$45 USD, then maybe Memebox is not right for their budgets.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i did get petite treasures.... they also had cute boutique which i didn't buy


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 5, 2014)

Because of daylight saving time ending, I expect new boxes won't come out until 1am Pacific Time.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 5, 2014)

Or maybe they don't think memebox is worth $35-45. The meme value is vastly inflated and it is pot luck about what comes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Remember, please, that some of us don't have a lot of people to buy for at Christmas. My mother was the person I tried to buy the most special things for, such as would come in a Memebox. and she's just left this world.
> 
> I won't stop or slow down buying the Memeboxes I want ( when they are stocked) because of a small few dollars off an order of Memeboxes. That's my point. People complained for days ( and apparently still are) about the small discount on one or two boxes a month being eliminated. If a person can't afford Memeboxes at $35-$45 USD, then maybe Memebox is not right for their budgets.


a very odd thing to say as most boxes are less than $30 atm and few are $45 now.

Also memebox have also, and hopefully, will always cater to a lot of different budgets


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Because of daylight saving time ending, I expect new boxes won't come out until 1am Pacific Time.


about now?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> about now?


49 minutes from now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a very odd thing to say as most boxes are less than $30 atm and few are $45 now.
> 
> Also memebox have also, and hopefully, will always cater to a lot of different budgets


It was a PRICE RANGE, since some of my boxes have been in the high 30s- low 40's price range AND our different currency rates may affect some people more than it does USA customers. I would give examples but you would pick that apart too, I'm quite sure.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> 49 minutes from now.


oh ok. Our clocks went back at a different time from yours so it is all a bit confusing.

Any predictions for next releases?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I won't stop or slow down buying the Memeboxes I want ( when they are stocked) because of a small few dollars off an order of Memeboxes. That's my point. People complained for days ( and apparently still are) about the small discount on one or two boxes a month being eliminated. If a person can't afford Memeboxes at $35-$45 USD, then maybe Memebox is not right for their budgets.


People aren't necessarily saying they can't afford boxes without the coupon codes, just that they are less inclined to purchase Memeboxes in large numbers because it doesn't seem like as good of a deal. If that doesn't apply to you, that's fine. I think we all need to remember that this isn't a place to pick apart others' finances or discuss our own in detail (I'm not directing that specifically at you, just saying it as a general statement). It's a place to discuss Memebox, and talking about the codes and the changes to Memebox's policies is part of that.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Since this is the second time this week I've stayed up way past my bedtime, I think it's safe to say that I really enjoy my Memeboxes...

I'm still holding out hope that we get an email!


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 5, 2014)

Just got off work and I can't believe there's no boxes. What's going on Meme World?? 

Btw in case anyone's a big Etude House fan, they are doing free shipping event for the next 5 days, when you purchase over $30!

ETA: Etude House Sheet Masks are also 50% off and there's some sort of lipstick/cleansing oil combo.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Just got off work and I can't believe there's no boxes. What's going on Meme World??
> 
> Btw in case anyone's a big Etude House fan, they are doing free shipping event for the next 5 days, when you purchase over $30!
> 
> ETA: Etude House Sheet Masks are also 50% off and there's some sort of lipstick/cleansing oil combo.


lol second person who has told e abot that today... you both are naughty girls


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Would love to know what's in the Etude box as I've been lusting over a few items from them but don't want to spend until I have a rough idea what's already coming.

Waiting patiently to see what new boxes come out today (if any). Does look like they are expanding their shop but as others have said, prices elsewhere are cheaper (even on ebay and that's normally marked up - though most offer free shipping or 2.50 dollars for tracked). Ordered the Tony Moly panda eye brightener there and only cost a few quid.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes but last time I ordered I got stung by customs last week they mis. Labelled big time and the label also was different to the products . That was to the uk. So customs have ramped up for more checks now roll January and also étude messed up . Finally had email back after submitting photos and info and charge back . Will await before others order more to see of they get hit before ordering again mine was a small $20 order too but exude marked at $132.78


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Yes but last time I ordered I got stung by customs last week they mis. Labelled big time and the label also was different to the products . That was to the uk. So customs have ramped up for more checks now roll January and also étude messed up . Finally had email back after submitting photos and info and charge back . Will await before others order more to see of they get hit before ordering again mine was a small $20 order too but exude marked at $132.78


Ouch! That a hell of a mark up!!! Glad u got it sorted though but would have been a bit hacked off had it been me.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

ty. I might avoid them then


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, sadly, it looks like I have to sleep without getting a Memebox after all. I do hope we get some new ones this week!


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 5, 2014)

I might hold out for another half an hour... neighbours are celebrating Guy Fawkes anyway so not ideal for sleeping. Come on Memebox! I believe in you! xD


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Just bought my wee girl some Frozen tops from Vente Privee while we wait...even had a sweatshirt so that's another Christmas bundle of frozen stuff...(she's getting the dolls plus the make-up advent calendar as she's Frozen mad!)


----------



## Liv (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like there won't be any new boxes today after all.

I hope that at least someone gets their Step-by-Step soon so I can see if it's a good one   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 5, 2014)

I was so bummed that I arrived to the Memebox party too late to nab that box because it sounds amazing.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Another spoiler up on Facebook for the miracle masks -purederm cucumber eye pads

Edit - changed masks to pads


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Apparently Memebox is going to run Black Friday specials this year--hopefully they'll be good!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Another spoiler up on Facebook for the miracle masks -purederm cucumber eye pads
> 
> Edit - changed masks to pads


No more Purederm please!! Why is this the spoiler??


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

my orange slice ones are still intact from an earlier box... heard they weren't amazing


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Omg4 spoiler on FB too. An expensive face cream, not so OMG really...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Apparently Memebox is going to run Black Friday specials this year--hopefully they'll be good!


How'd you hear about this?? Excited!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

glad i got omg4.... strange main ingredient but will interesting to try


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

just be careful if they say black friday will be epic... never goes wel if they say that


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> glad i got omg4.... strange main ingredient but will interesting to try


It looks like a pretty quality product, but I want weird! Not boob shrinking weird, but creepy crawly slimy weird!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

If it is a Black Friday then they can offload all those unsold nail boxes (either as the nail varnish itself or as value sets). It'll be a "clearing the old stock" sale no doubt...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

If they have the sale on Friday they probably won't release any new boxes either. Monday might see a release - perhaps a winter box or boxes that won't be shipped till January so they don't get lost in the Christmas mail rush


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> If they have the sale on Friday they probably won't release any new boxes either. Monday might see a release - perhaps a winter box or boxes that won't be shipped till January so they don't get lost in the Christmas mail rush


black friday is end of month (28th)


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> How'd you hear about this?? Excited!


I saw it on the home page of the memebox website, on the right-hand side  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Still don't think well see many releases before Christmas tbh so they don't get lost in transit


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

wouldn't surprise me if it was us only

plus it is in shop section


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning!

Again no new Memeboxes?!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Again no new Memeboxes?!


not a sausage


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> black friday is end of month (28th)


Forgot it was the end of the month...inbox been bombarded with emails form various companies over the last week about it as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 5, 2014)

They just redid the picture for pumpkin pie, the orange lippy must (unsurprisingly) have been putting people off!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Disclaimer: Offer starts not and ends 30 November 2014 11:59 PM PST. Offer valid while supplies last. Offer may be modified or discontinued at any time without notice.

lol just noticed that on shop deals... does that mean it never starts?


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

Maybe there will be no new boxes until nail polish &amp; CPM boxes are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

seachange said:


> Maybe there will be no new boxes until nail polish &amp; CPM boxes are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


so after black friday?

they do realise that if they keep us waiting too long we will just spend our pennies elsewhere?


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> so after black friday?
> 
> they do realise that if they keep us waiting too long we will just spend our pennies elsewhere?


I don't really need new boxes now...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

seachange said:


> I don't really need new boxes now...


tbh only thing i am light on are toners and even them I have 4 or 5 mths of them


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It looks like a pretty quality product, but I want weird! Not boob shrinking weird, but creepy crawly slimy weird!


the main ingredient is slimy weird.   I have never heard of a product using this type of ingredient before, so at least this is OMG worthy (in my view)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Disclaimer: Offer starts not and ends 30 November 2014 11:59 PM PST. Offer valid while supplies last. Offer may be modified or discontinued at any time without notice.
> 
> lol just noticed that on shop deals... does that mean it never starts?


no, it just means that the offer ends on 11/30 and while supplies last.  they just have a lot of typo's there!!

never have a programmer write your stuff online!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i went omg at the price lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> They just redid the picture for pumpkin pie, the orange lippy must (unsurprisingly) have been putting people off!



I like the new picture.  The orange lipstick hasn't been on it for a while, this is the 3rd pic for pumpkin pie.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning folks.

Ok, so there are some complaints about some posts made. We, the moderating staff, will not be removing posts just because someone disagrees with the content of the post unless it violates *the rules*. If there is someone with whom you disagree then you can *IGNORE* the person. Ignoring the person is similar to the old BLOCK system on our old platform.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

I am thinking of restocking the lip products (the mask and scrub) as I really liked those!  Is anyone else thinking of getting some stuff from their sales/free shipping?

I already purchased the Benton...BTW  - my pony palette shipped out already!!   The estimated date is today, but I think it will be more like tomorrow


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

@@biancardi i thought about getting the sleeping mask but unsure whether to do that or save my points

was yours shipping from us?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi i thought about getting the sleeping mask but unsure whether to do that or save my points
> 
> was yours shipping from us?


The lip mask/scrub duo is shipping from Korea.    I was also looking at the eye patches, but they have rose water in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My Pony Palette, which I ordered on monday like a good memeaddict/fiend, shipped from the US.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The lip mask/scrub duo is shipping from Korea.    I was also looking at the eye patches, but they have rose water in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Pony Palette, which I ordered on monday like a good memeaddict/fiend, shipped from the US.


i haven't even used my first lip mask/scrub set yet.

I ordered monday too but expect it to take longer as it is shipping from korea


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> *i haven't even used my first lip mask/scrub set yet.*
> 
> I ordered monday too but expect it to take longer as it is shipping from korea


you should!! The mask is like putting butter cream on your lips - lol.  The scrub is not that waxy stuff that pure smile had - but getting closer to a normal lip scrub.  It smells like grapefruit.  Really, one of my favorite sets from memebox


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i'll probably grab it when my body shop lip balm and lush scrub runs out

cool my masks have just arrived but my global 16 is still awol


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 5, 2014)

I see people talking about things being cheaper from other sites (not Memeshop). I did some price comparing this weekend between Koreadepart, Testerkorea, and Beautynetkorea. The prices varied, some things were very cheap at some places, but now matter what I tried, more products, less products, I was getting slammed with shipping costs. Do they offer occasional shipping deals that aren't active right now or did I screw something up?


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone received any emails about winning products from Memebox?I haven't but yesterday I got back home after Michael Bubble concert ( amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ) and there was parcel waiting for me. It was I Love You Green Tea Seed Essence ( maybe somebody from Memebox loves me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I thought: Yea, great , instead of my morning sheets , they sent me this. But no, my sheets came today. I don't mind surprises like that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I see people talking about things being cheaper from other sites (not Memeshop). I did some price comparing this weekend between Koreadepart, Testerkorea, and Beautynetkorea. The prices varied, some things were very cheap at some places, but now matter what I tried, more products, less products, I was getting slammed with shipping costs. Do they offer occasional shipping deals that aren't active right now or did I screw something up?


BNK has free shipping. The other places have such low prices that I don't think I've ever seen a shipping deal from them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

OMG my suggestion for the Thumbs Up Blogger box is the [email protected]@biancardi picked the item, too! It's:



Spoiler



Purebess Galactomyces Toner from Whole Grain 1



Anyway, WOW! This means that at least one product in the box is something that we actually picked and liked! I'm feeling really optimistic about this box now!


----------



## Liv (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw a spoiler for Thumbs Up Blogger on instagram.

Was it already posted or is this something new?

@ beat me to it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

anything Galactomyces is fab in my eyes

But now..... come on cherry blossom treatment

tbh it should be better than memeboxes as they did only survey their bloggers, although not all.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG my suggestion for the Thumbs Up Blogger box is the [email protected]@biancardi picked the item, too! It's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome news! Especially since I don't have any products for that step in my collection yet. I'm feeling a lot more optimistic about this box, yaaaaay!
What is it that you gals like about this particular product, please?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anything Galactomyces is fab in my eyes
> 
> But now..... come on cherry blossom treatment
> 
> tbh it should be better than memeboxes as they did only survey their bloggers, although not all.


I voted for that too! Ahh I feel confident with that lovely smell on my hair. Would stand next to any guy in class, just because. Muahaha :X


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

if they ever did a spoiler with that or palan in a box the box would sell fast... although only cherry blossom could be in the bloggers box as palan is too late

lol @@veritazy not really been looking to attract men for a long time


----------



## flushblush (Nov 5, 2014)

One of my greatest Memeregrets is selling my bottle of Palan before giving it a chance (but at least it went to a gal who super loves it &lt;3).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> One of my greatest Memeregrets is selling my bottle of Palan before giving it a chance (but at least it went to a gal who super loves it &lt;3).


oh my. I finished mine a few days ago and when i finish my ones in the stash i may well go back and buy it if I find nothing better.... great to deknot my v. v. long hair

HEY MEMESPIES stock the cherry blossom in your shop and put Palan on a flash sale and I will love you forever.

(although i hope that isn't a deterent)


----------



## engawa (Nov 5, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I've been reusing some of mine to make organizers for some of my makeup. Just cut off the lid, cut off the flaps, and then cut the main lid square into three equal rectangles. Line them up and make sure they'll be snug, and then cut part of the way through to make slats for the pieces to interlock. This baby (ok I'm up to three of these now) sits by my lightbox and holds what I need to use/photograph/swatch for my indie makeup reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I don't know how I missed your post last night but this is brilliant!!! I usually don't do stuff like this because it sounds too difficult it this is quite simple and the results look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Nov 5, 2014)

What is this Palan that you guys are speaking about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

engawa said:


> What is this Palan that you guys are speaking about?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


a leave in hair treatment that was in one of the global boxes

http://www.tradekorea.com/product/detail/P462518/32/Crysence-Organic-Essence-for-hair.html


----------



## engawa (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> a leave in hair treatment that was in one of the global boxes


Oh wow, it's that effective? Does it compare to the mise en scene products in global 15?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

engawa said:


> Oh wow, it's that effective? Does it compare to the mise en scene products in global 15?


i have only just started using that one and used it once so far.

palan is a creamy essence whereas mise en scene is more of a dry oil.

Both left my hair soft but palan was better at helping me deknotting

i thinking palan was larger too.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

engawa said:


> Oh wow, it's that effective? Does it compare to the mise en scene products in global 15?


I couldn't use the mise en scene products because they were for dry and damaged hair. I have oily fine hair and I can use the Palan Essence - just one pump (as I have short hair) and it leaves my hair smooth and no fly-aways, without being greasy or weighing it down.

It seems that the Palan Essence can be used on many different hair types!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

yeah, my hair is thick, long and dry and it was perfect. I would be more worried with any dry oils though if I had oily hair.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you should!! The mask is like putting butter cream on your lips - lol.  The scrub is not that waxy stuff that pure smile had - but getting closer to a normal lip scrub.  It smells like grapefruit.  Really, one of my favorite sets from memebox


I love the set as well! Use it 2-3 times a week. My lips have never been this soft and moisturized. Normally this time a year they are chapped and uber dry!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 5, 2014)

All the Korean hair products fail with my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have so many of them. Not sure what it is, maybe there not "strong" enough to work on my hair, which is down to my butt and thick. I just stick to one conditioner, but use several different shampoos, which work wonders, the conditioner that is.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, looks like the Tony Moly box has arrived at Heathrow...but not the Ettang modelling cups that were sent a few days before that order was shipped as they still say Incheon 29th October...hope they turn up soon as only had one dispatch notice but ordered two sets of them so thought they might have packed the two of them together..

Etude House sale has free shipping till the 9th November on orders over 30 dollars and from tomorrow 15% off Paypal orders (not sure of there is a minimum spend though). Not sure if you can use both or just one offer though...will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, looks like the Tony Moly box has arrived at Heathrow...but not the Ettang modelling cups that were sent a few days before that order was shipped as they still say Incheon 29th October...hope they turn up soon as only had one dispatch notice but ordered two sets of them so thought they might have packed the two of them together..
> 
> Etude House sale has free shipping till the 9th November on orders over 30 dollars and from tomorrow 15% off Paypal orders (not sure of there is a minimum spend though). Not sure if you can use both or just one offer though...will give it a go tomorrow.


i have similar issues... i have my choc box but not my global box and i have my ettang but not my lip product.


----------



## Liv (Nov 5, 2014)

I feel like every time I make VIP, we don't get points and this time around it looks like we also don't get any new boxes. Sorry guys   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When do you think that people will start getting their Step by Step?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn it, now I've ordered the Thumbs Up box with one of those silly little £5 coupon codes...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, looks like the Tony Moly box has arrived at Heathrow...but not the Ettang modelling cups that were sent a few days before that order was shipped as they still say Incheon 29th October...hope they turn up soon as only had one dispatch notice but ordered two sets of them so thought they might have packed the two of them together..
> 
> Etude House sale has free shipping till the 9th November on orders over 30 dollars and from tomorrow 15% off Paypal orders (not sure of there is a minimum spend though). Not sure if you can use both or just one offer though...will give it a go tomorrow.


Darn it! I placed my order last night already...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well.


----------



## blinded (Nov 5, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Damn it, now I've ordered the Thumbs Up box with one of those silly little £5 coupon codes...


Me too. I had some points too, so not as bad. And really, I needed something to fill the mid November gap in my shipping schedule. Right? RIGHT?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

tbh if they listened to the bloggers it might be a good box.... although newer products shouldn't be in it as it is an old survey


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 5, 2014)

I might be the odd girl out, but I don't like the palan, or the puresmile snail treatment everyone else likes &gt;.&lt; Im very pickey about hair products tho. Guess because i'm a hairdresser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i have the puresmile too lol


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Well...just bought the Etude Princess Table organiser on Ebay. Its very pink but wanted something to show off some of the cute products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just hoping I can get my Opi nail varnish on the top part and that it gets through customs OK as there is a little tube of superglue included. I have asked them to remove it from the box just in case but we'll see when it arrives..


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 5, 2014)

I received my skin juice 90 ampule from the review competition and I do love the smell and texture - thank you memebox


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I might be the odd girl out, but I don't like the palan, or the puresmile snail treatment everyone else likes &gt;.&lt; Im very pickey about hair products tho. Guess because i'm a hairdresser


 
I'm a hair product snob myself (no drugstore or diverted products EVER EVER EVER) but I was pleasantly surprised with the Palan.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'll probably grab it when my body shop lip balm and lush scrub runs out
> 
> cool my masks have just arrived but my global 16 is still awol


My box of masks arrived and my other boxes and global are in limbo somewhere


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog mine had a greek number and i was never given another so can't track it, especially as I think I purchased it on old website


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine too is on the old website but I pulled it up . This is the last one from the 11-16 box bundle . I wish they would do another bigger one after 19 [email protected] just looked we ordered in the 10th March so email and they can give you the tracking


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope step by step shows up quick for whoever got the bundle.. I need spoilers @[email protected]


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i'll just wait and see what happens lol

umming and ahhing about cancelling dirty gal and getting the bundle with hair salon.

will be odd getting that box so much later than others


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Do we have a good feeling about the Thumbs Up bloggers pick box?  I was *just* on here talking about how I needed to buy more of the essence.  I know @ was pretty excited to see an actual chosen item in there.  Do I spend $10 and get the essence and be safe, or spend the whole $39 and go for the box?  Decisions.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Do we have a good feeling about the Thumbs Up bloggers pick box?  I was *just* on here talking about how I needed to buy more of the essence.  I know @ was pretty excited to see an actual chosen item in there.  Do I spend $10 and get the essence and be safe, or spend the whole $39 and go for the box?  Decisions.


which essence?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

The Purebess Galactomyces essence that was a spoiler for Thumbs Up #2


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh ok. I am getting the box and looking forward to it more now but tbh it could be really good and really bad


----------



## veritazy (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Jane George I love the Palan but I have to use up 93849731 other hair stuff I have. L'oreal's mythic oil is my staple before this. I was lucky to get 2 of that memebox lol. Had a problem. That claypatra from the same box was fab too!

On another news, my withdrawal might be getting more severe by the day. Global, CC cream I won and the lip gloss I bought is not here yet. Maybe tomorrow...maybe tomorrow *hand quivers*


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

I initially ordered both that and Empties, then cancelled after seeing how disappointed everyone was in the first Thumbs Up. 

The trouble with Memebox is it triggers my FOMO something rotten. I have some Memepoints due which I'll use for a box purchase, but it's the space as well as the money. I wonder if it would be worthwhile, if something isn't an immediate must-buy, to wait for unboxings and pick up anything interesting looking individually.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

its a memebox chant.... maybe tomorrow maybe tomorrow

i'm between a rock and a hard place in terms of affiliate commisson... withdraw or not

FOMO?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

I stopped doing UK subscription boxes because I was getting a lot of stuff I just couldn't use - I'm really pale so fake tan and 90% of foundations aren't going to be useful to me. Memebox is much better - there's the odd product I can't use, but I definitely get my money's worth. I'm trying to move away though from mass spending and only buying what I need once I find those HG products, and that's tricky when you get so many full-size products. The last box I got had two face creams in it, and I've only got one face.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

Having said that I'm tracking my Banila/Citrus bundle via Aftership constantly. Tracking packages is ADDICTIVE yo.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

i think i am now on only 2 uk subs, 1 french, 1 korean and my memeboxes

as a blogger that is low and waiting for deals on two uk subs


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Do we have a good feeling about the Thumbs Up bloggers pick box? I was *just* on here talking about how I needed to buy more of the essence. I know @ was pretty excited to see an actual chosen item in there. Do I spend $10 and get the essence and be safe, or spend the whole $39 and go for the box? Decisions.


I have good feeling about this box, but then again we never know with Memebox.

Also, the description says it will contain skincare, makeup, body, and hair products, so maybe only 2-4 skincare items max.

I'm glad to hear that the spoiler item is really one picked by our bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I know it's a long shot but I really hope LJH Tea Tree Essence is in the box~


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

there were sections in the survey but i have to admit I did n/a some of my makeup questions


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I am going through Memebox withdrawal too.. Over a week of no new boxes..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should get my Jeju box today.. It's been sitting in Richmond since Sunday and finally arrived in my local delivery facility today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think part of the fun with memebox is tracking down your shipment.. 

I placed another order on Etude to use the 15% Paypal coupon... Masks for Christmas presents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

Not to derail this by discussing other subs, but I also have My Little Box and You Beauty Discovery. The former because it's interesting and has things I can't get here, the latter because it's £7 total and you can pick both your products from a shortlist, and they never have slimming products (yeah, because all women obviously want to lose weight &lt;_&lt; ) or things with Bad Science claims on there, both of which put me off other subs I've done. 

Maybe that makes me a hypocrite because Korean products are full of all kind of bizarre shit to apply adequately to face for lasting glow.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Jane George FOMO = fear of missing out


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Jane George FOMO = fear of missing out


oh ok. for a minute it looked rude

@ I have those, lovelula and ohsheetmask and non beauty ones

lol i forgot wantable every other month


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Do we have a good feeling about the Thumbs Up bloggers pick box? I was *just* on here talking about how I needed to buy more of the essence. I know @ was pretty excited to see an actual chosen item in there. Do I spend $10 and get the essence and be safe, or spend the whole $39 and go for the box? Decisions.


Well, it does seem that they went with a popular choice for at least one of the products. Hmm--I'd say that if you have a coupon and this trend of listening to us holds, this box is going to contain other good items worth way more than $24 (the difference between the coupon price and the $10 retail essence price vs. the box retail price). Usually one spoiler with an item I was planning to buy in the next 30 days is enough to tip me into a purchase--it's rare that we can get "need" and "mystery" all at the same time!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2014)

Since memebox does not seem to want me to spend money--I went on a bit of a spree at Etude House!  Free shipping, 15% off, and 50% off sheet masks!  Eeek!  I feel like I will be having a super superbox delivered for $30!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 5, 2014)

I haven't seen any interesting non-beauty ones (I'd be all over a tea box, though). I know in the US they have a lot of clothing and accessories ones, but I'm pretty much every awkward size it's possible to be so they'd be rubbish for me. And I'm not good enough yet at crochet for the expensive yarn boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Damn it, now I've ordered the Thumbs Up box with one of those silly little £5 coupon codes...


I'd been waffling for ages.  It's been sitting in my cart for the last two weeks.

Well, it was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to get it after that spoiler.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

I want the bloggers picks so bad! I have a bunch of boxes in my cart and if they're wanting to get rid of some overstock...they should probably RETURN MY EMAILS about the fact that I'm not getting VIP emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love my 20% off coupon sometime this century Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I want the bloggers picks so bad! I have a bunch of boxes in my cart and if they're wanting to get rid of some overstock...they should probably RETURN MY EMAILS about the fact that I'm not getting VIP emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love my 20% off coupon sometime this century Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You can have mine if you want!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

For those in the UK with My Little Box subs, November's box will be "Cosy Box". No idea what's in it though....packet of Horlicks (or French equivalent lol!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

or socks..... you can have one of mine MissJexie lol


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Bound to contain a chapped lips product of some sort too...given the hand cream last month!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I want the bloggers picks so bad! I have a bunch of boxes in my cart and if they're wanting to get rid of some overstock...they should probably RETURN MY EMAILS about the fact that I'm not getting VIP emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love my 20% off coupon sometime this century Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have an extra one if you want it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you darlings! I just got one &lt;3 Now to hoard what I have in my cart and wait for the next round of new boxes so I know I'm not missing out on anything LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm still flabbergasted at how FAST the RM mailings are getting to me.  This last one took only 6 days from start to finish!!  Come on Step-by-Step!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

the rm to the uk is so slow. still waiting for my global and before i used to get boxes in 5 days.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm still flabbergasted at how FAST the RM mailings are getting to me.  This last one took only 6 days from start to finish!!  Come on Step-by-Step!


I think the various postal services are picking up their game since the holiday frenzy is about to begin with Black Friday/Cyber Monday later this month..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Been waiting for loads of things (from Japan to Russia) for Christmas and almost stalking the postman these days. No post for 2 whole days though...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW!  My Pony palettes I ordered on  Monday are already out for delivery!  I didnt even get a ship notice for those!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm still flabbergasted at how FAST the RM mailings are getting to me.  This last one took only 6 days from start to finish!!  Come on Step-by-Step!


not really fast for me...


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 5, 2014)

Looking forward to Step by Step and Citrus spoilers!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Since memebox does not seem to want me to spend money--I went on a bit of a spree at Etude House!  Free shipping, 15% off, and 50% off sheet masks!  Eeek!  I feel like I will be having a super superbox delivered for $30!


Well, that was too much of a deal for me to pass up so I placed an order as well &gt;&lt;


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm still flabbergasted at how FAST the RM mailings are getting to me.  This last one took only 6 days from start to finish!!  Come on Step-by-Step!


I received a RM notice today for my shop order that shipped out like 7 days ago. The thought of tracking it hadn't even entered my mind yet. Very bizarre. Yet Global #16 that was shipped 3 days prior just entered the US. Do shop orders not go through Customs?
Thank goodness after these last five RM boxes pretty much all of my November/December boxes are coming DHL.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Just spent this weeks memebox money at the Etude House website. 28 items (granted, some of that was on the masks). But with the 15% off, too good a deal to miss out on and means that's some more Christmas presents bought...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 5, 2014)

Pft, thanks for the Etude House tip. Jeez. Just spent $28 on like 50+ masks and an adorable little lotion house thing. Buncha enablers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> adorable little lotion house thing


That's how I'm going to think of them from now on. Hahahahah!!!


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoilers of step by step skincare and mission impossible are on Instagram if no one has posted yet...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

was step by step 23 dollars plus p and p?


----------



## flushblush (Nov 5, 2014)

had706 said:


> Spoilers of step by step skincare and mission impossible are on Instagram if no one has posted yet...


Ugh, Step By Step looks fantastic!! Why didn't I buy it?? *shakes fist to heavens*


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it was $29 plus shipping. It looks great though I'm jealous of the



Spoiler



Mizon mojito toner


. I wish I got this one!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I am meh as I have so much.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think I am meh as I have so much.


I agree. Decent box for those that are low on those sorts of products....But I'm not regretting the fact I didn't order it.

I did get the Elixirs though, was too afraid of missing out on some great stuff. Here's hoping it's amazing.

I can say though...A lot of people must be loving the fact that skincare from brands like Mizon and Tony Moly are now showing up in boxes. It's a nice change.


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm always low on toners so I get jealous of boxes with those in there! The rest is actually a bit meh to me now that I take a closer look. I guess I should just order some toner! Lol


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad I got Step By Step box!!! It looks great!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'd been waffling for ages. It's been sitting in my cart for the last two weeks.
> 
> Well, it was.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to get it after that spoiler.


What the heck! Don't we live in the same town? Mine are taking WEEKS!


----------



## CurlyTails (Nov 5, 2014)

Step by Step looks great to me. Can't wait to get it.

I'm also loving the Bloggers spoiler. I just used mine up so I excited to have another one.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

I checked all of my RM tracking numbers on Memeshop orders I'm waiting on...And nothing has even reached NY yet....But I just got a huge bag full of those little Memeshop boxes. And I'm certain that none of them are my second Camel Cream or 7 Seconds, because they were scanned in recently outside of the US, haven't even reached NY yet. Also, obviously far too small to be any of my MANY modeling masks. 

I just go and grab a box to open it, and the name part of the address isn't even filled. 

....Here we go again.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That's how I'm going to think of them from now on. Hahahahah!!!


I was too lazy to check the name of it. I heard it came in the Dessert Box or something? (Never mind, I don't know which box.) It's so CUTE! I got the Cookie one!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I checked all of my RM tracking numbers on Memeshop orders I'm waiting on...And nothing has even reached NY yet....But I just got a huge bag full of those little Memeshop boxes. And I'm certain that none of them are my second Camel Cream or 7 Seconds, because they were scanned in recently outside of the US, haven't even reached NY yet. Also, obviously far too small to be any of my MANY modeling masks.
> 
> I just go and grab a box to open it, and the name part of the address isn't even filled.
> 
> ....Here we go again.


Wth, does customs have your name listed for every wayward, unaddressed memebox that comes to the states? "lols guys here's another one CFisher can have!"


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

collab with chosungah coming soon


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Wth, does customs have your name listed for every wayward, unaddressed memebox that comes to the states? "lols guys here's another one CFisher can have!"


I made a joke about how I must have someone in the same state they assume is just another one of my accounts, but oh my gosh. How are they messing up so many orders?

@@Jane George Oh, darn. I got all excited. It's just that creepy makeup product from Meme-K.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

@@veritazy The Chosungah compact you were talking about.. It looks like it's coming to global too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless it is an actual box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdlane (Nov 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Glad I got Step By Step box!!! It looks great!


Me too and that toner looks super great!!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher http://us.memebox.com/memebox-chosungah


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 5, 2014)

I got two of my ettang modelling mask orders today! Hopefully getting the rest soon *-*


----------



## blinded (Nov 5, 2014)

I like when @@cfisher gets her mail delivered. It's always good for some fun. Can't wait to see what crazy stuff you got today. 

I also totally succumbed to the etude house sale. I'm well stocked on sheet masks and other misc etude house masks/packs now. I'm in shock how high the exchange rate is now. The 15% basically covered the exchange rate. 

I'm sure I'll get stones thrown at me for saying this, but I'm cool with the rest of the week being memeshop focussed, especially if it's the US one. Prevents me from buying anything else until my points are transferred.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

that glow pact is scary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher http://us.memebox.com/memebox-chosungah


@@cfisher @@Jane George OMFG I told Lauren just last night that that product is a hot mess for the global audience because...a whole lot of reasons. ahahahaha She was actually pretty excited about it and said that the product is really cool (although the claims and photos might get lost in translation or the difference in enthusiasm might be related to culture). I told her that the before &amp; afters on the Meme-K site were the big problem--normal skin going to whitened mask isn't going to sell glow pacts to many people I know. But hey, maybe the product is great--we will find out far sooner than I expected (she said at that point that whether it would even launch globally was not known).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

I have extremely white skin as is... i don't want to audition with the adams family more than I already am


----------



## flushblush (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have extremely white skin as is... i don't want to audition with the adams family more than I already am


LOL, same! With my natural, unbleached hair color, I could be Wednesday's older sister. (I'd say I could be Morticia, but I could never hope to be that glamorous.)


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Is the Etude House , House hand cream for USA only? I cant seem to find it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@ I feel like the before and after photos could be just too dramatic, similar to the staged after photos of so many makeup and hair styling items in the US. But that after photo is CREEPY, it looks like she's wearing a thin plastic mask over her face, and I hate how at the top you can see her normal scalp/skin, then the shocking contrast against the made up skin. 

@@blinded As much as I joke about wanting new boxes to use up points...I really do not mind at all. I hate sort of feeling like I'm missing out with Memeboxes, so taking a Memespending break without having to wonder about boxes I'm not purchasing, is great. I'm in no rush to spend my points, I'm also not really in any rush to get more boxes. ...Do any of us ladies really need any more products right now?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is the Etude House , House hand cream for USA only? I cant seem to find it


Its on the actual etude house website - all four for 24 dollars.

One of the other boxes had it recently but don't think its in the Memeshop.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

I have oily skin. I do not want to glow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

this might be tmi but when i think glow i think pregnancy then i think of the reason behind early pregnancy glow: morning sickness


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> LOL, same! With my natural, unbleached hair color, I could be Wednesday's older sister. (I'd say I could be Morticia, but I could never hope to be that glamorous.)


well my anaemic vampire white skin can't get any paler or i might go see through,lol, I'm not sure if its going to sell well, prob not in europe.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have extremely white skin as is... i don't want to audition with the adams family more than I already am





flushblush said:


> LOL, same! With my natural, unbleached hair color, I could be Wednesday's older sister. (I'd say I could be Morticia, but I could never hope to be that glamorous.)


LMAO! But same here! Also a huge reason why I like the Korean BB creams, applying foundation on my white face is like putting on clown makeup. It also doesn't help that I never sit out in the sun.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> this might be tmi but when i think glow i think pregnancy then i think of the reason behind early pregnancy glow: morning sickness


oh god yeah 9 months of being sick 24 hrs a day while working in a kitchen , i had no glow then more throw and looking dead in colour.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its on the actual etude house website - all four for 24 dollars.
> 
> One of the other boxes had it recently but don't think its in the Memeshop.


Ok thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

don't a lot of people in europe and america want a tan too not to be whiter


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have extremely white skin as is... i don't want to audition with the adams family more than I already am


Seriously. There's a cultural thing, too: I don't want people thinking I'm into kbeauty because I want to "be asian" or "be a geisha." For me, kbeauty has always been about finding the best products for MY style. I especially don't want my blog followers, particularly young peeps who are darker than N15, to think that I'm promoting whitening products (in this case, whitening/masking, not brightening) or implying that fair skin is my ideal. I'll try this product and see what's up, but the Meme-K promotions really made me think this wouldn't be a product I'd want to be associated with or advertise. I'll give it a fair test though--maybe the results are actually great in person.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher - a big, fat resounding NO to....do any of us really need more product?

As I peruse Etude House for anything (I think) I need....


----------



## blinded (Nov 5, 2014)

Being pregnant and working in a kitchen sucks. I remember tasting food to make sure it was seasoned properly and gagging and spitting it out constantly. Plus, kitchens can be such masculine environments that being pregnant can be hard. I remember more than once having to explain why I needed to drink water, even if it meant I wasn't doing something else for a few seconds. And then I started to not fit behind the hot line. That was entertaining for everyone.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I had to laugh, even though it was only $30 for free shipping, and the masks were only 50 cents...I realized I had at least one of every one of those sheet masks that I liked, and I had no interest in anything else that I didn't already have. Pretty sad that I can't find a Memebox's worth of items to buy from Etude House, haha. 

@ I love Chosungah, but that product just irks me a bit. I'm really hoping it's just a poor choice of advertisement, and I do think it could be better (far less dramatic) in person. I saw a similar product on their global Chosungah site, and it really creeped me out. I hope this doesn't become a "thing."


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh god yeah 9 months of being sick 24 hrs a day while working in a kitchen , i had no glow then more throw and looking dead in colour.


Working in a kitchen, I can't even imagine 9 months of nausea and having to smell food stuffs all day. I don't think I could do it. 


Jane George said:


> don't a lot of people in europe and america want a tan too not to be whiter


I think a lot do, especially Jersey Girls. LOL But I've had quite a bit of skin cancer removed from all over my body from early teenage baby oil sunbathing/skin poisoning days and then working in a tanning salon in High School and it was a requirement to fake bake every shift. The original tanning beds weren't so great for you.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm a no too. I live in Scotland where pale blue is the norm. Achieving a tan is virtually impossible as its only sunny about 25 days a year here (though rusting is an option!) so a "natural" suns kissed look comes from a bottle as it is.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

The only way I can get a tan is through a spf50 and the first year I tanned was this year...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Um, I'm getting that box!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Um, I'm getting that box!


what box?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I had to laugh, even though it was only $30 for free shipping, and the masks were only 50 cents...I realized I had at least one of every one of those sheet masks that I liked, and I had no interest in anything else that I didn't already have. Pretty sad that I can't find a Memebox's worth of items to buy from Etude House, haha.


I know. I have a cart full of $50 of stuff I don't need. Cleansers? I have tons! Hair Treatments? I trade for this stuff like its liquid gold. I could open my own shop. And eyeshadow when I just ordered the Pony Palette and barely wear makeup. I mean, I spend my days in a hot ass kitchen where there a isn't a soul who cares what my eyes look like. So yeah, the only thing I'm really interested in are those Bio Jelly Coconut Gel Masks. Have you tried those? Also I love Hydrogel masks but they only have the Lifting. Not thrilled about that.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what box?


the chosungah collaboration box


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

not sure if it is a box or the pact


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie It's so funny you mentioned those, they were the first thing I checked on! RRS just added them and they sell packs of 2 for just over $6, which is a much better price then Etude House directly. However, they JUST releases them...So the price on those will drop DRASTICALLY a few months from now, it always happens with the more premium masks. I even removed them from my RRS cart that I'm finishing up, so I really wouldn't place an order if that's your main reason. 

I have so many masks as it is, it just seems silly for me to pay full price for a newly released one that I won't touch until the time it drops to half its current price, haha. 

And I know what you mean about hair treatments...I'm so obsessed with Korean ones.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

I can do the red lobster look (usually on holiday someplace warm so tend to slap on the sunscreen like a bandage). Unless I'm away for a month, I usually come back the same colour I went away...or like a tomato.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 5, 2014)

Getting late..as daughter will be through at 6am tomorrow so night folks.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 5, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> @@veritazy The Chosungah compact you were talking about.. It looks like it's coming to global too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless it is an actual box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wished it was an actual box. Maybe just memeshop sales. Seems like they are shifting focus to the shop. Unless I'm wrong, and they are just trying to sell off the boxes leftover from October craziness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nevertheless, happy to see Chosungah around. I love pretty things...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not sure if it is a box or the pact


It looked like a box but you are right... it doesn't say box anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2014)

OK, I feel like an idjit.  The latest email says "New Value Sets" but I don't see them.  Do they mean there are going to be some new ones soon or they're listed now?  thx


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail you aren't the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm confused by it too. I think it means value sets in the shop.  Look under the Shop USA tab, there is a section for "Value Sets." 

ETA:  Just hauled a bunch of sheet masks and hand creams  from Etude House.  Wee!!  Not sure why, but I just HAD to have the little house cream.  Why?  NO idea.  The kitty one from TFS box gives me so much joy I figured I'd add a few more to spruce up my desk at work too.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It looked like a box but you are right... it doesn't say box anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's this product: http://www.memebox.com/page/7333
Gotta say, they picked the most adorable photo of the model from the whole page. I just want to pinch her cute, strangely smooth cheeks.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@TheSilverNail you aren't the only one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm confused by it too. I think it means value sets in the shop.  Look under the Shop USA tab, there is a section for "Value Sets."


Thanks, that must be it.  I keep thinking "value sets" has to mean boxes, but it doesn't.  TY again.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's this product: http://www.memebox.com/page/7333
> 
> Gotta say, they picked the most adorable photo of the model from the whole page. I just want to pinch her cute, strangely smooth cheeks.


Seriously she is SO pretty!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

The wine I sent Lauren arrived! Hahahhaah


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

Can somebody link me the step by step spoiler from instagram? I don't have an account or understand how it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, that product looks weird! It looks like she is wearing a plastic mask! I hope it shows up differently irl! ^^


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Step by Step turned out to be a great box.  I don't know anything about the products, but the concept is perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Remind me again why I skipped this one? Urrrrgggg.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

she is pretty but it does look like a product to whitewash your face or if you add cheeks you'd be a great mime


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 5, 2014)

I have normal-to-dry older skin and wouldn't mind looking a tad dewy, but I remember makeup fads of the '70s, when "dewy" ended up meaning "looks greasy."  Not sure what to think of this Peachy Pact.  The photos of her face are probably heavily Photoshopped to look lighter and brighter.  I want to look brighter, yes, but whiter, no.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 5, 2014)

@ I am getting a DIY cushion pact. So I think this Chosungah product would be a fantastic ingredient to mix with my fav bb/foundation for that smoothing &amp; healthy glow effect. Maybe not oily, no, but I wouldn't mind making my own HG makeup base since I did test on mixing bb creams with that Mizon snail cream. My friends commented that my skin looks naturally poreless without makeup! ahhh~~ :luv:  

And hey, gurl you don't want to make em drunk at work miahahah~ :rotfl:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

I think what bothers me the most...Is not that it may be meant to whiten the skin...But rather, the fact that it seriously looks like some sort of thin rubbery consistency that is meant to form a layer over your skin.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

Could just be some really intense/bad photoshop happening.  Needless to say, I won't be offering myself up as a guinea pig for this product.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 5, 2014)

If I wanted to look pale and pink regardless of my natural skin colour, I would use practically any of the BB creams Memebox has already sent me. :lol:

I hope it means they'll think about a full box, though!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

lol i will review it if they send... if i can deal with a fishy serum (maybe that was meant for @cfisher) i can deal with that

lol the bb creams are often spot on for me


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 5, 2014)

Ugh, I liked the before pictures better. I couldn't pull something like that off.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Jane George The fishy serum was from Memebox?!?! I wonder if some exploded during transit somewhere, that might explain it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher nah it was a Birchbox UK product I won. Great but smells of fish


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's this product: http://www.memebox.com/page/7333
> 
> Gotta say, they picked the most adorable photo of the model from the whole page. I just want to pinch her cute, strangely smooth cheeks.


/cry

I...  do not think that product is for me.  I was so hoping for a Raw skincare box and I apparently was temporarily blinded by the extreme shininess of the models' cheeks.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Ugh, I liked the before pictures better. I couldn't pull something like that off.


That's exactly what my husband said! I'm so desperate not to have a white cast to my bb cream that I'll pay just about anything that looks like skin. Going in the opposite direction is going to be a tough sell. But, hey, the blog has advertising so I can experiment with this sort of stuff and test it. Just...maybe not in public. lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The wine I sent Lauren arrived! Hahahhaah


Seriously?!?! I joked about sending Gwen flowers and didn't even think this was a possibility. She helped me out big time!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> /cry
> 
> I...  do not think that product is for me.  I was so hoping for a Raw skincare box and I apparently was temporarily blinded by the extreme shininess of the models' cheeks.


I bought BUCKETS of Original Raw products from the Meme-K site and the prices were seriously insanely low. I am bracing for a nasty shipping charge (that's a lot of glass jars!), but WOW. So awesome.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Seriously?!?! I joked about sending Gwen flowers and didn't even think this was a possibility. She helped me out big time!


Yeah, @@MissJexie sent Lauren cookies and they actually reached her! I feel bad for all the crap I make Lauren deal with (although it's necessary for both of us), so I sent some tasty wine to aid with the relaxation process. ahahaha


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2014)

It doesn't look like anyone has posted pics of the Banila Co/Citrus Box value set yet, so I'm off to the spoiler thread to post mine!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Andi B yayy!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 5, 2014)

re: banila co omfg they sent a



Spoiler



tiny clean it zero!! 



I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 5, 2014)

@ Your wine reached them! They posted a picture on IG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, @@MissJexie sent Lauren cookies and they actually reached her! I feel bad for all the crap I make Lauren deal with (although it's necessary for both of us), so I sent some tasty wine to aid with the relaxation process. ahahaha


These girls take care of us, I'm going to look into this tonight. Will send you a PM in a bit.
Edited for mobile auto message....


----------



## Taleez (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone receive their superbox #68 yet? I'm looking for spoilers.... I'm hopeless. haha


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2014)

I just wanted to say that I am super happy about the Mizon product I saw on Instagram in the Step by Step Skincare box, but I am completely baffled as to why they would put that in this box, when there is a themed box shipping out soon that it would be a perfect fit for.  Are there really that many



Spoiler



mojito


products out there that they already had more than enough for the themed box?  I will never begin to understand Memelogic....


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 5, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> Since memebox does not seem to want me to spend money--I went on a bit of a spree at Etude House! Free shipping, 15% off, and 50% off sheet masks! Eeek! I feel like I will be having a super superbox delivered for $30!


I don't see free shipping when I check out. Am I doing something wrong? My order is over $30. I'm a sucker for masks. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just wanted to say that I am super happy about the Mizon product I saw on Instagram in the Step by Step Skincare box, but I am completely baffled as to why they would put that in this box, when there is a themed box shipping out soon that it would be a perfect fit for.  Are there really that many
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody link me the other items!!!!!

I am over the moon about that mizon product being in there though. I almost ordered the themed box that is more suitable because it seemed fitting.. glad I didn't! I've been admiring this product on rrs for some time and to finally have it.. *-*


----------



## Moey (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all! Could someone please remind me how to "track by shippers reference" with DHL? Thanks bunches!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahhh!!! I want my Step By Step RIGHT NOW!!  &lt;3


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ahhh!!! I want my Step By Step RIGHT NOW!!  &lt;3


Have you seen the spoiler? I haven't ;-;


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> Have you seen the spoiler? I haven't ;-;


yes, I searched Instagram #memebox and it was up on iconosquare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I can figure out a spoiler...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

@@Andi B I think that having a Mizon product was supposed to be the "big catch" of the Step by Step box, and with it being a $29 box it makes sense. The Saem's mojito line, which is a fair bit cheaper (and the only difference I know of is that the Mizon one has tea tree oil added and is directed at oily skin instead of all skin types) will probably have something in the apple mojito box. The mojito items were recently on clearance on sites like TesterKorea for only a few dollars, so they definitely could have acquired them for next to nothing, and the apple mojito box was only $19. I wouldn't expect them to put such an expensive Mizon item in it.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Memebox just assured someone on Facebook that the pumpkin box won't contain any orange lipstick, hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Memebox just assured someone on Facebook that the pumpkin box won't contain any orange lipstick, hahaha


...What about orange blush, or shadow?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 5, 2014)

@@avarier I put the Instagram pic in the spoiler thread. Not my picture!


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 5, 2014)

athy said:


> Summarising all the memebox drama that's been missed in the past week or so (for those who don't check this daily because this forum moves too fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />):
> 
> - $5 lipglosses with free shipping! New $5 codes that only work on orders over $30! OUTRAGE!
> 
> ...


LOLOL 

youre hilarious!! hahahaha 

please do this more often! hahaha


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 5, 2014)

engawa said:


> Hmm I have a stupid question for all the US people here.
> 
> How do you get rid of your Memeboxes? I've been using some for storage but now I just have too many. Are they recyclable? Do I flatten them up and treat them like any other cardboard box?
> 
> ...


i recycle them! (into the blue bin they go!)

i also use some for storage as well =]


----------



## Andi B (Nov 5, 2014)

@@cfisher yeah, that makes sense. I bought that mist by The Saem a few months ago, but I love the scent enough that I wouldn't mind another.


----------



## seachange (Nov 5, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]I love absolutely everything in the Skin Step by Step, can't wait mine to arrive[/SIZE]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 5, 2014)

Andi B said:


> @@cfisher yeah, that makes sense. I bought that mist by The Saem a few months ago, but I love the scent enough that I wouldn't mind another.


On the plus side...The mojito line from The Saem is quite extensive. It changes yearly, but this year it was the regular mojito toner and mist, grapefruit mojito jelly mist, lemon mojito ampoule mist, regular mojito and grapefruit mojito gel patches and mojito lotion.

Even though I have basically the entire line, I'm still hoping it shows up in the boxes for everyone. I know they deal with The Saem now and then, so it would make perfect sense for them to be in this box.

But it is Memebox we're talking about...They're not always big on logic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 5, 2014)

Hehe the missing memebox releases is making it a lot easier for me to go nuts tomorrow at the Sephora sale 20% off hehehehehehe.


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On the plus side...The mojito line from The Saem is quite extensive. It changes yearly, but this year it was the regular mojito toner and mist, grapefruit mojito jelly mist, lemon mojito ampoule mist, regular mojito and grapefruit mojito gel patches and mojito lotion.
> 
> Even though I have basically the entire line, I'm still hoping it shows up in the boxes for everyone. I know they deal with The Saem now and then, so it would make perfect sense for them to be in this box.
> 
> But it is Memebox we're talking about...They're not always big on logic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BTW cfisher, i msg you~~


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 5, 2014)

seachange said:


> [SIZE=11pt]I love absolutely everything in the Skin Step by Step, can't wait mine to arrive[/SIZE]  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I saw the spoilers, and i do like it too! But i don't think it is as good as the skincare box, but definitely did not dissapoint


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

I was a bit disappointed with one of the boxes I received yesterday- Just Gellin' and also thought the Very Berry box could have been a bit better, but today's boxes are *FANTASTIC!!* *Citrus Care *and the *Banila Co*. boxes are packed FULL of great useful (mostly non- makeup) products. 

I have another Value Set arriving DHL tomorrow and I'm hoping it's the* Samantha/ Vagabond Youth* set, which was to ship out on Oct. 30 by express, although my order doesn't even show that it's shipped yet. Sigh.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> Hehe the missing memebox releases is making it a lot easier for me to go nuts tomorrow at the Sephora sale 20% off hehehehehehe.


Sephora has quite a few Advent calendars up if you are into those. The Benefit one looks nice, but since I think most Benefit products are already mini sized, I don't need any more added to my stash.

The VIB Rouge offers are shaping up to be really lovely this year at Sephora.com.  Have fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Sephora has quite a few Advent calendars up if you are into those. The Benefit one looks nice, but since I think most Benefit products are already mini sized, I don't need any more added to my stash.
> 
> The VIB Rouge offers are shaping up to be really lovely this year at Sephora.com.  Have fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bought the Benefit advent calender last year and the price wasn't really justified.  It was $60 and I don't ever touch any of the minis, many just the posietint, but thats about it.

Hehe thanks~


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Etude house ships tomorrow!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 5, 2014)

Got Face Shop + Skin Food, I'm pretty sure. Haven't opened it yet, I'm trying to make it motivation to finish studying. But I still haven't opened my Snail Box from WAY back, and only opened one product from my Eyebrow box... and I have 10 more boxes coming to me. Welp. On the plus side, I'm actually making progress on finishing items.

(This post was an excuse to say that I am so excited for Sephora sales. I'm not VIB but I'm sure some sales will be applicable to me anyway. I just got a Bite Beauty mini duo lipstick and I'm in _love_. And there's a set that just came out...)


----------



## avarier (Nov 5, 2014)

@@had706 Thank you!!!! :wub:

I have been anxiously waiting to see what is in the step by step before placing my order on rrs. I don't have to order that toner now!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

not that thrilled with the citrus box.  I won't be purchasing another citrus themed boxes again, even thought I love citrus scents - the box is a bit boring to me.


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not that thrilled with the citrus box.  I won't be purchasing another citrus themed boxes again, even thought I love citrus scents - the box is a bit boring to me.


I have to agree. I think the first one was better


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I have to agree. I think the first one was better


I loved the Grapefruit box.  That was an amazing box.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 5, 2014)

Trying to cash in on the etude sale and the site is down for me


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 5, 2014)

So I'm writing up my unboxing and first impressions of Global 16..

the Unni Recipe Vitamin Recharger Mist looks like it could be amazing, as I was going through the ingredients I felt like this could be a mist that my skin will respond really well to.. has anyone tried it in the past or have experience with the brand?

Edit: Oh god the Mizon snail gel is amazeballs too..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I loved the Grapefruit box.  That was an amazing box.


I missed the first round of Scentboxes, so maybe that's why I really like the Citrus box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love grapefruit scents, also, and until today only had the Hello Everybody Natureholic grapefruit hand cream,

I've never seen a USA grapefruit scented beauty product, I don't think. Had a Stila Lip Glaze in Grapefruit but it didn't smell like grapefruit. 

Wanting new boxes!! Just went to Sephora.com and bought a new UD palette because they have a lovely VIB bag filled with samples. And because I am slowly recovering from a long- term obsession with UD palettes,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> So I'm writing up my unboxing and first impressions of Global 16..
> 
> the Unni Recipe Vitamin Recharger Mist looks like it could be amazing, as I was going through the ingredients I felt like this could be a mist that my skin will respond really well to.. has anyone tried it in the past or have experience with the brand?
> 
> Edit: Oh god the Mizon snail gel is amazeballs too..


*The Mizon Snail Recovery Gel is one of my Holy Grail skincare products. I love it*!

So glad Memebox added it to this box, as I really do think it is an outstanding product for every skin type. I thought I had one coming, but I cannot find the order for Global 16 anywhere, so I'm glad I already had a once- used tube on hand.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 5, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *The Mizon Snail Recovery Gel is one of my Holy Grail skincare products. I love it*!
> 
> So glad Memebox added it to this box, as I really do think it is an outstanding product for every skin type. I thought I had one coming, but I cannot find the order for Global 16 anywhere, so I'm glad I already had a once- used tube on hand.


I totally agree!

That product is the main reason why I started trying more and more Mizon products, and honestly I love everything I have tried. They're a great brand, so I'm super happy to see them popping up a lot in recent Memeboxes! Bring on the Mizon box! That's one I would buy in a second.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 5, 2014)

I wasn't going to open the Mizon cream but once I got started reading the ingredients I thought 'wow, this could be great for summer' then I tried it and I just know it's going to be the best product in the box, followed closely by the mist.

I don't think I will ever give up buying global boxes. I'll be a 90 year old grandma and still supporting the Memeverse.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I totally agree!
> 
> That product is the main reason why I started trying more and more Mizon products, and honestly I love everything I have tried. They're a great brand, so I'm super happy to see them popping up a lot in recent Memeboxes! Bring on the Mizon box! That's one I would buy in a second.


OHH, I like that idea a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would buy a Mizon box, also. Well, I've bought every brand box since I found out about Memebox ( except the Iope ones and then I got most of those products in the Jackpot boxes LOL).

Mizon really does lovely things for my skin, and from reading " The Harlot", I tend to think we have different skin types. It's still hard for me to adjust to the mildness of Korean skin care, which is so much better for our epidermal acidic mantle.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I wasn't going to open the Mizon cream but once I got started reading the ingredients I thought 'wow, this could be great for summer' then I tried it and I just know it's going to be the best product in the box, followed closely by the mist.
> 
> I don't think I will ever give up buying global boxes. I'll be a 90 year old grandma and still supporting the Memeverse.


You'll be a 90 year old grandma who looks half her age thanks to your lifetime supply of skincare from your Memeboxes! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



GirlyGirlie said:


> OHH, I like that idea a great deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would buy a Mizon box, also. Well, I've bought every brand box since I found out about Memebox ( except the Iope ones and then I got most of those products in the Jackpot boxes LOL).
> 
> Mizon really does lovely things for my skin, and from reading " The Harlot", I tend to think we have different skin types. It's still hard for me to adjust to the mildness of Korean skin care, which is so much better for our epidermal acidic mantle.


I have combination skin, so in some ways, I kind of luck out when it comes to skincare. I can use almost anything, it just depends on the season/weather, or what my skin feels like doing that day, haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although the downfall of combo skin is that I could have dry skin when I go to sleep, and put on some heavy moisturizing cream, and then wake up covered in acne and oil lol...I just never know!

You're absolutely right though, that the Mizon snail gel is amazing for every skin type!

I also agree on the adjusting to Korean skincare. Even after years of k-beauty addiction, I'm still trying to figure out what works best for me and what doesn't. Trying to narrow down things that negatively affect my skin and then figuring out what ingredients in particular are upsetting it is a hard job! I just tried the Baviphat whitening sleeping pack that comes in the little lemon-shaped jar, and while it smells absolutely AMAZING, I woke up to a forehead full of acne this morning, so I'm guessing it was a good thing I only got the sample jar of it! LOL Now I have to break it down and figure out if it was because the cream was a bit to rich for my skin, or if there's an ingredient in there that isn't playing nice!


----------



## avarier (Nov 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I wasn't going to open the Mizon cream but once I got started reading the ingredients I thought 'wow, this could be great for summer' then I tried it and I just know it's going to be the best product in the box, followed closely by the mist.
> 
> I don't think I will ever give up buying global boxes. I'll be a 90 year old grandma and still supporting the Memeverse.


I'm not sure how I want to use the mist.. but it sounds really nice!! I'm very excited to use the mizon snail gel.. you all make it sounds so great, so I'm taking the plunge and it will be the first snail slime product I apply to my face :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 6, 2014)

avarier said:


> I'm not sure how I want to use the mist.. but it sounds really nice!! I'm very excited to use the mizon snail gel.. you all make it sounds so great, so I'm taking the plunge and it will be the first snail slime product I apply to my face :lol:


WOO Snail slime is going to be your best friend!!

Seriously it was just about a year ago that I tried it for the first time, even though I had wanted to for so long...I just couldn't get past the idea of slime going on my face. 

It made my skin so soft and bright that I never went back LOL If something says "snail" on it I feel like I HAVE to have it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOO Snail slime is going to be your best friend!!
> 
> Seriously it was just about a year ago that I tried it for the first time, even though I had wanted to for so long...I just couldn't get past the idea of slime going on my face.
> 
> It made my skin so soft and bright that I never went back LOL If something says "snail" on it I feel like I HAVE to have it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Snail and Bee venom are two things that make any product the 'best product ever' for me hahaha.

I suppose when you read 'snail mucus extract' you would think of snail slime but i've never used a snail product that was slimy, I'm sure they exist but I'm just yet to actually use one.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a question which is more likely to be seen and answered here. To make it relevant to Memebox, I have purchased the Etude House pink carousel thingie from eBay to put my Etude House box makeup and skin care on ( when the box ships).

The tracking number I received from the seller starts out with an *" RA"* followed by numbers. I am not a person who has ever bought internationally until Memebox. * Is the " RA" like the " RM" on the Memebox shipping numbers when they travel by airmail? *( I hope this isn't as stupid a question as I think it might be, because the mail obviously doesn't float to us in the US). 

*Thanks for any help*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope this will free up some storage space for me.. I think you all know how it gets...

My cleaning lady just told me this week that she's also an " organizer" of people's things.. I think she had just come out of my dressing room, which had several Memeboxes on the vanity...My skin care is woefully unorganized, but my K- makeup is looking splendid, so halfway there, maybe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Snail and Bee venom are two things that make any product the 'best product ever' for me hahaha.
> 
> I suppose when you read 'snail mucus extract' you would think of snail slime but i've never used a snail product that was slimy, I'm sure they exist but I'm just yet to actually use one.


IF I can ever get over the things I read about the Benton event with their snail bee spray, I will use my brand new bottle which came in a recent Memebox ( I don't know which one). I did use one of their masks of the same type last week or so and liked it quite well.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Snail and Bee venom are two things that make any product the 'best product ever' for me hahaha.
> 
> I suppose when you read 'snail mucus extract' you would think of snail slime but i've never used a snail product that was slimy, I'm sure they exist but I'm just yet to actually use one.


I am obsessed with bee venom. Its a little ridiculous.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOO Snail slime is going to be your best friend!!
> 
> Seriously it was just about a year ago that I tried it for the first time, even though I had wanted to for so long...I just couldn't get past the idea of slime going on my face.
> 
> It made my skin so soft and bright that I never went back LOL If something says "snail" on it I feel like I HAVE to have it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You know, I even like a Pure Smile snail product.. their lip treatment. I have 2 of the tubes and I'm never without it. Cheap little tube but it's the snail mucin that really works. When I run out of these Memebox Pure Smile ones, I'm going to look for a brand that might be higher quality and taste better.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOO Snail slime is going to be your best friend!!
> 
> Seriously it was just about a year ago that I tried it for the first time, even though I had wanted to for so long...I just couldn't get past the idea of slime going on my face.
> 
> It made my skin so soft and bright that I never went back LOL If something says "snail" on it I feel like I HAVE to have it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Zaralis said:


> Snail and Bee venom are two things that make any product the 'best product ever' for me hahaha.
> 
> I suppose when you read 'snail mucus extract' you would think of snail slime but i've never used a snail product that was slimy, I'm sure they exist but I'm just yet to actually use one.


Ya'll aren't joking! I started using the snail eye cream I received in a box a while ago and whoooooooaaaaaa.....HEAVEN. How did I ever live before I had this eye cream?!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Tony Moly has two snail lip products. A little lip pot, and a lip balm stick.

Bringing it back to Memebox....Is anyone else waiting a weekish for responses to old customer issues? It feels like customer service is pretty much dead. Wonder what's going on in Memeland...And I hope it's something(s) good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know, I even like a Pure Smile snail product.. their lip treatment. I have 2 of the tubes and I'm never without it. Cheap little tube but it's the snail mucin that really works. When I run out of these Memebox Pure Smile ones, I'm going to look for a brand that might be higher quality and taste better.


Tonymoly has one in a stick form and in a jar form. I have the stick one and it's quite nice!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 6, 2014)

CheshireCookie said:


> Ya'll aren't joking! I started using the snail eye cream I received in a box a while ago and whoooooooaaaaaa.....HEAVEN. How did I ever live before I had this eye cream?!


oooh snail eye creams are tha bestt!

Now I'm hankering for another snail box!

*Memespies...* more snail boxes! 

The new releases should be Snail Box, and Venom Box just sayin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Tony Moly has two snail lip products. A little lip pot, and a lip balm stick.
> 
> Bringing it back to Memebox....Is anyone else waiting a weekish for responses to old customer issues? It feels like customer service is pretty much dead. Wonder what's going on in Memeland...And I hope it's something(s) good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Every hour or so, I'm looking for new boxes or even restocks I might have missed.. I think maybe there's a holiday or something. 

CS hasn't replied to me about my missing Vagabond/ Samantha/ cpm3 box set either. Three boxes, in the ether somewhere beyond my reach... 

I'll try Tony Moly snail lip treatments very soon, like maybe tomorrow. I'm getting the Tony Moly Memebox which should ship very soon if it hasn't already left home port ( to be on topic here) but as far as I know, no snail products included. 

It is so extremely dry and windy here all year long that my lips need a ton of healing snail mucin and moisture. 

I used the huge tube of facial cleanser from the Berry box ( I thought it was shower gel until I put on my reading glasses- ha). Then, I tried the Benton Snail Bee essence for the first time.. It was a bit sticky for a while but it was thicker than I thought it would be. Absorbed nicely though.

Opened the silver " space pack" of Original Raw light blue moisture gel  from the Just Gellin' box and it's WONDERFUL!!!                        

 My face is as soft as silk and very smooth- there's only one line visible and it's been a small horizontal line since I was a child.. I'm VERY happy with these three products from Memebox.

edited to correct the wrong acronym for a box- I never get her name right but it was part of the set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Yeah, I keep thinking at least some restocks will show up, haha. The strange thing is, I had multiple issues that were in the middle of being dealt with, and normally when such things are being dealt with I get responses within a few hours, to one day at most. And all of those customer service reps (like 3 different ones) have just vanished, so something is going on in Memeland! 

The Tony Moly snail lip products are particularly unpopular, and really not easy to find it seems. So I doubt they'll be in the boxes, it took me a bit to even find both versions. I'm glad to hear @@MissJexie likes the balm one, that's the one I'm most interested in trying, since the texture of snail lip products is usually a bit off putting in the sticky forms.

The Chosungah skincare I've used has always been amazing, so I'm always happy with boxes that contain anything from their line. Honestly, that product alone basically made that box for me. But I was actually pleasantly surprised with the berry and gellin boxes, mostly because even though I wasn't wowed by some of the products, they're all actually products I'm happy to use. I usually only end up wanting to keep about half of the stuff in my boxes, so...Victory!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Did you like the berry cleanser? I was really excited about that one, and was surprised at the high price tag.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh!  My shining crystal lip tint just shipped!

Edit: I was thinking maybe it wouldnt because there was something weird going on with it...  I don't remember what exactly but I remember someone saying something about cancelled lip gloss orders.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Saffyra The whole lip gloss thing was a mess. They canceled lots of orders. Different stories were told (often by the same customer service rep).

Mine was canceled, but it arrived the other day.

Some others apparently hitched a ride with it.

So, for those whose one lip gloss was canceled...There's hope! 

Now....If only my modeling masks would start arriving. ...Ideally, not all at the same time.  :lol:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Yeah, I keep thinking at least some restocks will show up, haha. The strange thing is, I had multiple issues that were in the middle of being dealt with, and normally when such things are being dealt with I get responses within a few hours, to one day at most. And all of those customer service reps (like 3 different ones) have just vanished, so something is going on in Memeland!
> 
> The Tony Moly snail lip products are particularly unpopular, and really not easy to find it seems. So I doubt they'll be in the boxes, it took me a bit to even find both versions. I'm glad to hear @@MissJexie likes the balm one, that's the one I'm most interested in trying, since the texture of snail lip products is usually a bit off putting in the sticky forms.
> 
> ...


I like the berry cleanser very well, too. Um, right now, I can't read the card well enough to know anything about it as you will see if you read on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need stronger reading glasses or something.

BTW- Did you notice how light the box is with the tube removed?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HUGE tube.

I first thought it was hand cream, because it looks like a gigantic tube of hand cream. Put it on my hands.. It flt soapy. Then I decided it was a body cleanser, again, because of the size, and used it as that for one use. I just found out tonight that it's a ton of facial cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I FOUND my snail eye cream. Never opened. I have no clue which box it came in and the brand is in tiny letters but starts with a C. Tthe writing I can read says " Csomething" Acaci 1992s Special Snail Repair Anti- Wrinkle Eye Cream" and in smaller letters- Whitening Effect. I've never opened it.

I like  treatment products like this which are in a closed system with a cap and a small pump dispenser. That's my one drawback to K- beauty-- the opening of jars to use the products. I read a long time ago from Paula Begoun, who is supposed to be a skin guru, that creams and so forth which have active ingredients and are in jars lose their effectiveness due to oxidation ( or something similar) because so much is exposed to air when we open the lids for every use.

I also got tired of the " dip my finger in the jar" approach, as I do not like to touch my cosmetics even with very clean hands, and ordered a ton of cute little spatulas from Amazon tonight. The pump dispensers would also solve that issue, but a lot of K- beauty products which are treatment products are too thick to probably pump out. 

Edited to say: *Thumb's up big time for Chosungah putting their blue gel product in a lovely sealed pouch. I really love it too.* My skin is really happy with the new products I used tonight from various Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I HOPE so much that we will see more of this type packaging of treatment products!!! It doesn't matter much with cleansers, because they are washed off anyway.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 6, 2014)

I had a dream tonight about Memebox releasing three new Christmas boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra The whole lip gloss thing was a mess. They canceled lots of orders. Different stories were told (often by the same customer service rep).
> 
> Mine was canceled, but it arrived the other day.
> 
> ...


It's weird and I'm wondering if I'll get two because the picture changed to a 1 + 1 photo.  I did use the $5 coupon and free shipping so it was basically free.  I only got one, though.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I read once about how the cosmetics industry had basically proven that jarred containers aren't ideal for skincare. I don't recall the reasons listed, but oxidation was only one of them, and a lot of it had to do with the bacteria from fingers and such. I LOVE that Korean skincare tends to usually come with spatulas for their pots, and I always cringe when shopping for skincare in the US....Never a spatula to be found! Sadly though, it's well known that women tend to prefer the jars for their appearance. Which I also read in the article was the sole reason that jars are used for skincare. 

@@Saffyra They changed it recently to get rid of $5 and free shipping (even though coupons can no longer be used on those items). So I do think you'll record will show as only one. Mine arrived separately, addressed to someone else entirely, so I was just sort of teasing about that. That was just a Memewoopsie. I hope yours arrives safely, I've been hearing good things about it!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

Someone wanted to know how to track by DHL using order number:

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

push from date back and put number in shipping reference and change country. That should work


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 6, 2014)

yunii said:


> Where do you live in Canada? If you live near Toronto, I can sell/trade you one.
> 
> I have 2 un-open bottles of those things sitting at home.


Yunii, Please keep me in mind for trades or sales. I'm in the T-dot downtown core. Did you get CPM2? I'm hoping to trade my SharaShara Triple Shine eyeshadow ... I got blue. Take any colour other than blue. :/  PM me or just keep me in mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I read once about how the cosmetics industry had basically proven that jarred containers aren't ideal for skincare. I don't recall the reasons listed, but oxidation was only one of them, and a lot of it had to do with the bacteria from fingers and such. I LOVE that Korean skincare tends to usually come with spatulas for their pots, and I always cringe when shopping for skincare in the US....Never a spatula to be found! Sadly though, it's well known that women tend to prefer the jars for their appearance. Which I also read in the article was the sole reason that jars are used for skincare.


That's so interesting. I have a jar of eye cream that I think I just have to throw out because it's been giving me problems. Wouldn't you really need multiple disposable spatulas though for it to be as sanitary as possible? I might get a bunch just for some of my jar creams, especially since I have a lot I haven't even tried yet.

I got my 7 Seconds Morning Sheets today! I can't wait to try them, and hoard them as long as I can! Also, I am excited about the Step by Step spoilers, I've got that box coming to me. And it looks like I should be getting Chocolate Mania and Global #16 tomorrow.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's so interesting. I have a jar of eye cream that I think I just have to throw out because it's been giving me problems. Wouldn't you really need multiple disposable spatulas though for it to be as sanitary as possible? I might get a bunch just for some of my jar creams, especially since I have a lot I haven't even tried yet.
> 
> I got my 7 Seconds Morning Sheets today! I can't wait to try them, and hoard them as long as I can! Also, I am excited about the Step by Step spoilers, I've got that box coming to me. And it looks like I should be getting Chocolate Mania and Global #16 tomorrow.


I use small alcohol wipes on my plastic spatulas to sanitize them before I use it on anything. Especially if those spatulas aren't kept inside the container of whatever the product is I use it with. So maybe you can try getting some alcohol wipes.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 6, 2014)

Taleez said:


> @ @@cfisher @@MemeJunkie
> 
> About the "copyright issues" the link I followed brought me to a DuWop lip venom page with a Twilight photo. If that is what you are talking about there is absolutely no copyright issues going on because DuWop made Lip Venom in partnership or whatever you call it, with Twilight. I owned one of the stains when they first came out and that was how they were marketed. I will have to say I was very disappointed when I lost it as it was truly a great stain that also had a tingling effect.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I shared that info so people are aware that this is not any sort of infringement unless these are fakes. Which I am totally not saying they are, I just mean that would be the only way it would be "illegal". DuWop came out with these a while ago though..... that would be my only question, unless they kept the line running even though Twilight was done just because it was awesome


Just FYI.... DuWop may have partnered with Twilight, but it's not a case of them continuing to make it _after _Twilight. I first bought Lip Venom over 10yrs ago... so it's been around for quite awhile... before and hopefully _way_ after Twilight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ... it is nice stuff!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> That's so interesting. I have a jar of eye cream that I think I just have to throw out because it's been giving me problems. Wouldn't you really need multiple disposable spatulas though for it to be as sanitary as possible? I might get a bunch just for some of my jar creams, especially since I have a lot I haven't even tried yet.
> 
> I got my 7 Seconds Morning Sheets today! I can't wait to try them, and hoard them as long as I can! Also, I am excited about the Step by Step spoilers, I've got that box coming to me. And it looks like I should be getting Chocolate Mania and Global #16 tomorrow.


If you don't mind ordering from Amazon.com, you can get 100 small plastic spatulas delivered for less than $10.00

I've ordered several packages of them because I will throw them away and not reuse them multiple times, regardless of which jarred item each goes into.  Seems to be an item that is very easy to find for practically nothing, which is good for those of us who do use K- beauty and all its opened jars of creams. 

I also do not like spraying any of the many toners and snail bee essence things directly on my face, so I use cotton rounds for those and dispose after each use, of course. Some of it may be a matter of personal preference, but I hope to see the packaging go more to pumps than jars soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Just received my Tony Moly box! Got the neon red lip crayon which is quite vibrant. Anyone else having difficulty getting the aura product out the bottle? Been pressing the sides / tapping it etc but nothing coming out. I know its meant to be an aura but was expecting something physical coming out the packaging rather than spiritual LOL!!

Still no sign of my modelling masks and still saying Incheon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a feeling they're lost and will need to contact memebox...


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 6, 2014)

Gals, what was this code for 15% off at Etude House?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Gals, what was this code for 15% off at Etude House?


Its if you pay by Paypal.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's the link

http://www.etudehouse.com/index.php/paypalevent


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.etudehouse.com/index.php/paypalevent


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

There seems to be a problem with the free shipping though as had over 30 dollars worth (after Paypal code added) and came up with standard shipping price (12 dollars odd). I've emailed customer service to find out why the free shipping option isn't there any more and will update if they come back to me.

One other thing, if you order the lipstick with the free oil, you need to manually add the oil to your cart on the "view cart" page (this is where you also add the Paypal code). Otherwise it won't be included!


----------



## Moey (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Someone wanted to know how to track by DHL using order number:
> 
> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> push from date back and put number in shipping reference and change country. That should work


Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

Moey said:


> Thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


np i knew someone had asked when I read throgh the messages when I got up this morning and then I couldn't find who it was.


----------



## had706 (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just received my Tony Moly box! Got the neon red lip crayon which is quite vibrant. Anyone else having difficulty getting the aura product out the bottle? Been pressing the sides / tapping it etc but nothing coming out. I know its meant to be an aura but was expecting something physical coming out the packaging rather than spiritual LOL!!
> 
> Still no sign of my modelling masks and still saying Incheon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a feeling they're lost and will need to contact memebox...


Yeah I gave the aura several good hard whacks on the counter to get if to come out. It's got a lot of air in it!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

The RM to uk is slooooow. I am waitng for my global 16 from the 24th. I'd give it another few days tbh


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> If you don't mind ordering from Amazon.com, you can get 100 small plastic spatulas delivered for less than $10.00
> 
> I've ordered several packages of them because I will throw them away and not reuse them multiple times, regardless of which jarred item each goes into.  Seems to be an item that is very easy to find for practically nothing, which is good for those of us who do use K- beauty and all its opened jars of creams.
> 
> I also do not like spraying any of the many toners and snail bee essence things directly on my face, so I use cotton rounds for those and dispose after each use, of course. Some of it may be a matter of personal preference, but I hope to see the packaging go more to pumps than jars soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don;t worry that much about jars for cream, but I really don't like foundation in jars - messy and feels unsanitary. I'd be interested to know whether the Paula Begoun theory on degradation holds - I deal with skincare claims in my day job and I don't always agree with her pet bete noires. (Betes noire? I don't speak the French.)

I should get into using the spatulas with creams, but I always lose them. I don't like the idea of disposable plastic ones to be honest - seems very wasteful. I've recently switched to washable cotton rounds because the amount of mess the regular kind was generating thanks to double-cleansing was getting on my nerves. Though I still find them better for toners.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 6, 2014)

Also, foundation sponges weird me out, so that puts me off trying a cushion product. They just remind me of when my friends bought cheap make-up from the market and applied it with foam wedges which eventually went orangey brown.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

cool foot therapy and city girl ship today for me


----------



## Fae (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> There seems to be a problem with the free shipping though as had over 30 dollars worth (after Paypal code added) and came up with standard shipping price (12 dollars odd). I've emailed customer service to find out why the free shipping option isn't there any more and will update if they come back to me.
> 
> One other thing, if you order the lipstick with the free oil, you need to manually add the oil to your cart on the "view cart" page (this is where you also add the Paypal code). Otherwise it won't be included!


I have the same problem! I just emailed them! Please tell me if you know anything new! It definitely worked yesterday! So weird!


----------



## avarier (Nov 6, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Also, foundation sponges weird me out, so that puts me off trying a cushion product. They just remind me of when my friends bought cheap make-up from the market and applied it with foam wedges which eventually went orangey brown.


Cushion weirds me out too.. just seems like a lot of cross contamination dipping the same sponge into the same liquid/cream product over and over.



Jane George said:


> The RM to uk is slooooow. I am waitng for my global 16 from the 24th. I'd give it another few days tbh


My global is still hanging out in LA... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

the details of my global 16 are on the old system so can't even check.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 6, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Yunii, Please keep me in mind for trades or sales. I'm in the T-dot downtown core. Did you get CPM2? I'm hoping to trade my SharaShara Triple Shine eyeshadow ... I got blue. Take any colour other than blue. :/  PM me or just keep me in mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd love to join this TO Memetrade circle as well!

On an unrelated Memenote - I hope my Foot Therapy ships soon and somehow gets to me in record time. I am super grossed out by nail salons and have been holding off giving myself a pedicure. Nothing would make me happier than a peeling foot mask doing most of the hard work for me!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cool foot therapy and city girl ship today for me


Me, too!!! I'm so excited! I need a Memefix, stat!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Me, too!!! I'm so excited! I need a Memefix, stat!


not liking thursday releases though as next week i have wine and cheese and another box shipping express and won't get until monday even though a lot of people will get on friday.... thats sucks. i prefer friday shipping memebox.

wondering what is going on with box releases too.

might use points and coupon code and buy over $200 this month though instead of buying one or two at once as it is better value


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't even remember when the last box release was... Not that I can afford to buy right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

last wednesday was last release of normal box releases, so eight days.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

I have to ask a stupid question, as I haven't seen such a product yet in S. Korean skincare.  Does Korean skincare have the concept of what westerners call a toner?  An astringent?  Like Origins Tonic or Seabreeze...  If so, why haven't we seen one yet - as I would think it would be a free from oil &amp; trouble box, no?

TIA!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

pretty sure my oil and troubles 4 (dr clear magic toner) had one when I received it yesterday and one in superfood (broccoli one)

one in wholegrain too (galactomyces)?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 6, 2014)

I am so desperate for my Memeboxes that I decided to look up the flight info that the RM tracking gave me. It says my items flew from Korea to the USA, but I live in Canada. They'll be hitting the 20 day mark on Monday - so if I don't receive them by then, I hope someone in the Detroit area is enjoying my products :wacko:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I can't even remember when the last box release was... Not that I can afford to buy right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When they drop that CPM2 + CPM2 bundle on us Friday we will be singing church songs while placing orders.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> pretty sure my oil and troubles 4 (dr clear magic toner) had one when I received it yesterday and one in superfood (broccoli one)
> 
> one in wholegrain too (galactomyces)?



I know that the last two were not astringents....I haven't used the magic toner yet, but I will take a look at it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that the last two were not astringents....I haven't used the magic toner yet, but I will take a look at it.


I think that the closest things I've seen are products that contain witch hazel extracts.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that the last two were not astringents....I haven't used the magic toner yet, but I will take a look at it.


oh ok  am still using one from my lovelula box and tbh in terms of toners i tend to use western ones.

normally Yves rocher

In other news my global 16 is here after almost two weeks... not great and hating rM.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 6, 2014)

I see there was some discussion of snail eye creams last night, and had to chime in! I started using the Chamos Acaci 1992s Snail Repair eye cream a week or two ago (from Coffee Break With Dani), and I love it - and this is coming from someone with very oily eyelids, who hates eye cream. I'm tossing my Dr. Jart that came in Luckybox 5. I'm tossing my fancy schmancy ReVive eye cream deluxe sample. The Chamos is where it's at. Oh, and apparently the retail price is $19, which is really good for an eye cream!


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I am so desperate for my Memeboxes that I decided to look up the flight info that the RM tracking gave me. It says my items flew from Korea to the USA, but I live in Canada. They'll be hitting the 20 day mark on Monday - so if I don't receive them by then, I hope someone in the Detroit area is enjoying my products :wacko:


I just looked at the flight info for one of my boxes that are currently sitting in Canadian customs and it was also a flight that landed in Detroit, Maybe our boxes go to the US first and then get sent to Canadian customs? That would explain why it takes so much longer for our boxes, they are very busy seeing the world. 

Yay! Skinfood and Chocolate are at customs. Hopefully they will come tomorrow and I don't have to wait until Monday. Anyone know if Canada Post has started Saturday package delivery yet?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

OK...seems Etude House haVe fixed the free shipping again as just put in an order that was 33 dollars and the free shipping came up so might be worth having another look now (for the ladies that were having problems). You do need to be registered with the site though and logged in as well. Hope this helps


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> OK...seems Etude House haVe fixed the free shipping again as just put in an order that was 33 dollars and the free shipping came up so might be worth having another look now (for the ladies that were having problems). You do need to be registered with the site though and logged in as well. Hope this helps


You also might be over the weight allowed for standard shipping. That got me yesterday--it has to be under 2kg, including whatever they think the packaging will be, so I had to mess with item quantities until I hit around 1600g in my cart. Then it came up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Nov 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOO Snail slime is going to be your best friend!!
> 
> Seriously it was just about a year ago that I tried it for the first time, even though I had wanted to for so long...I just couldn't get past the idea of slime going on my face.
> 
> It made my skin so soft and bright that I never went back LOL If something says "snail" on it I feel like I HAVE to have it! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am such a snail fan!!!  I love snail everything!  Those products have made such a difference in my skin--I have a couple of autoimmune disorders that cause major skin problems and since using snail products, my skin is so clear and lovely!  The healing properties really are something and I no longer have to see a dermatologist!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope, was the same things in the cart as before so must have been a glitch. Glad it's sorted though as was after another set of the little castle / houses for Christmas presents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know that the last two were not astringents....I haven't used the magic toner yet, but I will take a look at it.


I think it's awesome. I need to find out where to buy it when I run out.


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 6, 2014)

I want to take advantage of the Etude House sale but I really want to know what's coming in the Etude House box first! Anyone who is getting it tomorrow express, can you please post spoilers? Thank you kindly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 6, 2014)

What are the best Etude House products? I have combination-oily skin and don't really care to buy a lotion castle. How are their sheet masks? I'm considering stocking up on those since I don't own any sheet masks yet.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought a couple of their lipsticks (as you got the oil free) plus the cooling under eye stick and concealer for under eyes. Also ordered some of the masks but not tried them myself yet. As they were reduced, bought about 20 or so across two orders.


----------



## yunii (Nov 6, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> What are the best Etude House products? I have combination-oily skin and don't really care to buy a lotion castle. How are their sheet masks? I'm considering stocking up on those since I don't own any sheet masks yet.


I purchased over 50 sheet masks and 4 hair treatment in one order and it came a little over $25 USD. Pretty good. It will be a perfect gift to give to the ppl at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all,

Does any one have any "insider" info re: the Memebox Black Friday specials?

Sorry if this was mentioned already but I haven't been able to properly catch up w/ this thread !


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George, my global turned up too with jeju, yet jeju has been stuck in france for just over a week via RM,global was there longer, so the french must be holing the RM parcels hostage all this time as thats where the fight takes them ,

like my jeju box my etude house has been sent RM, I PAID for express as i can't stand the wait and they sent it RM , another email to memebox wanting my extra postage refunded again for etude house. 

in other news royal mail have given up on me and are now if we are out dumping all my parcels in the garage like asked to do in the first place, hello 6 boxes today


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Kelly Silva I usually just use the spatula a product comes with, or grab one for cheap when I place an order on RRS or whatnot for jar creams that don't come with one. Alcohol wipes do work, or you can use a spray bottle of alcohol. Personally, I keep one of those Korean nail polish bottles (the kind that has the pump top, just like the broccoli toner) and I'll use either a cleaning alcohol or one of those cosmetic cleaners. I just use a cotton pad and wipe it down after use.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Wow.. 6 boxes Lorna!! Think my husband is going to start noticing as now got about 7 boxes stacked in the bedroom on the floor. Got another two on the way and 4 or so next week to be shipped...going to be drowning in face creams soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

Any Canadians order from Etude House before? I totally forgot about customs when I ordered yesterday. Should I be prepared for a bill?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> Any Canadians order from Etude House before? I totally forgot about customs when I ordered yesterday. Should I be prepared for a bill?


I failed to take customs into consideration as well...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

is it me or do review points take ages


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

I got so many individual boxes with one item in each, I'm so happy and grateful though that memebox have such great offers and it's so fun to be a customer. I hope November becomes another fun month, I agree with people who say it's been a nice break not having releases for a while, but I do miss the excitement of new box releases and VIP pricing and points and all that fun stuff.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> Any Canadians order from Etude House before? I totally forgot about customs when I ordered yesterday. Should I be prepared for a bill?


I find I get hit with customs for anything over $20-$30, unless the company uses a forwarder in Canada, like Ipsy and Julep do.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 6, 2014)

I need to temporarily block the Memebox site or something before I buy more. That Tea Tree Cosmetics and Natural Makeup bundle is calling to me like a siren across the sea. Tie me to the mast, ladies! I'm going overboard!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 6, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I find I get hit with customs for anything over $20-$30, unless the company uses a forwarder in Canada, like Ipsy and Julep do.


Well I looked into it when I got hit with a $14 bill over a $20 item through UPS. It appears that customs can charge you duty tax on items over $20 and from a company. They will also charge you a $10 brokerage fee as well. But it seems like packages delivered through Canada Post has a less likely chance of being hit with a fee. I did not get a fee for my order from RRS that was over $80 and that was through Canada Post. Though I am not absolutely sure if that is how Custom works. Just hoping I won't get hit on the Etude House orders. 

To bring this back to Memebox related note. While you were sleeping &amp; Foot care ships out today! Waiting for my tracking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@@crazysweet express or standard shipping on the boxes?

if you get express you can track with the link below using your order number

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html


----------



## Fae (Nov 6, 2014)

The 30 dollar etude free shipping, stil does not work for me! Tbh, I am also afraid of getting hit by customs, so I will pass! Looking forward to new memeboxes! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@crazysweet express or standard shipping on the boxes?
> 
> if you get express you can track with the link below using your order number
> 
> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html


It's shipping express. But for Canada express shipping, it's actually done through Canada Post and not DHL. Actually all of the packages from Memebox goes through Canada Post. Thanks though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 6, 2014)

All this talk of Etude House... and no memeboxes.....just placed an order for cute stocking stuffers. Sigh.

C'mon Meme! I've got 40-ish pts taunting me!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

np never knew that


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

So...do we think there will be any boxes released tomorrow? Unless its something super-ace, I won't be buying as already spent loads at Etude this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd have still liked to have seen a winter / Yule / Christmas box but would need to be shipped ASAP for it to arrive in time if standard shipping so, sadly I will bid farewell to that dream...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a question....which box has been worth the most (as given by the card insert) and the least? The Tony Moly box was lower than I expected (77 dollars or so) but I do love the items included and think the Rapunzel box had the biggest value. Just one of those "out of curiosity" questions...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> I don;t worry that much about jars for cream, but I really don't like foundation in jars - messy and feels unsanitary. I'd be interested to know whether the Paula Begoun theory on degradation holds - I deal with skincare claims in my day job and I don't always agree with her pet bete noires. (Betes noire? I don't speak the French.)
> 
> I should get into using the spatulas with creams, but I always lose them. I don't like the idea of disposable plastic ones to be honest - seems very wasteful. I've recently switched to washable cotton rounds because the amount of mess the regular kind was generating thanks to double-cleansing was getting on my nerves. Though I still find them better for toners.


The spatulas are so tiny that I don't think they add much to my carbon footprint. Look at all the plastic packaging for almost every skincare product compared to a spatula the size of one's pinky finger. And the Memeboxes come in plastic overwrap if we are measuring out plastic..

I did have a supply of natural bamboo spatulas at one time, which might be more acceptable to you, as bamboo is a renewable resource. I definitely would not consider them to be multi-use though because wood has properties which would trap miniscule amounts of product and not be great for reuse, IMO.  They weren't finished out like bamboo flooring is..


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> I don;t worry that much about jars for cream, but I really don't like foundation in jars - messy and feels unsanitary. I'd be interested to know whether the Paula Begoun theory on degradation holds - I deal with skincare claims in my day job and I don't always agree with her pet bete noires. (Betes noire? I don't speak the French.)
> 
> I should get into using the spatulas with creams, but I always lose them. I don't like the idea of disposable plastic ones to be honest - seems very wasteful. I've recently switched to washable cotton rounds because the amount of mess the regular kind was generating thanks to double-cleansing was getting on my nerves. Though I still find them better for toners.


I don't worry much about jars for creams either.  I make sure my fingers are clean when I use the jars, don't share them, and would rather not be throwing away a bunch of plastic disposable applicators.  That's just me.  Goodness knows I throw away too much plastic as it is and wish I'd change that too.

FYI, it's "_bêtes noires_.*"  *In French, the modifying adjective must agree in gender and plurality with the noun.  _Bête_ is feminine, _bêtes_ is plural, so _noir_ must also be feminine and plural.  _Votre leçon de français pour aujourd'hui_.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 6, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I don't worry much about jars for creams either.  I make sure my fingers are clean when I use the jars, don't share them, and would rather not be throwing away a bunch of plastic disposable applicators.  That's just me.  Goodness knows I throw away too much plastic as it is and wish I'd change that too.
> 
> FYI, it's "_bêtes noires_.*"  *In French, the modifying adjective must agree in gender and plurality with the noun.  _Bête_ is feminine, _bêtes_ is plural, so _noir_ must also be feminine and plural.  _Votre leçon de français pour aujourd'hui_.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't like to  use my fingers either for jars just because I hate getting stuff under my fingernails, ugh.  I use the plastic spatulas, but rinse/wash them w/a little soap afterwards tho. Why throw it away? Plus, that way I can share with other jars that don't have any.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 6, 2014)

There is a spoiler for Etude house box for those who are waiting to see the spoilers before placing their order on Etude's website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2014)

kbabe said:


> I don't like to  use my fingers either for jars just because I hate getting stuff under my fingernails, ugh.  I use the plastic spatulas, but rinse/wash them w/a little soap afterwards tho. Why throw it away? Plus, that way I can share with other jars that don't have any.


What an excellent idea; thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't mind using my fingers - they are clean.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> There is a spoiler for Etude house box for those who are waiting to see the spoilers before placing their order on Etude's website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At least its nothing I've ordered in the last 24 hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

I was looking at the free sampling event items (Neogen!!!) and I noticed there was 9 reviews. So my page refreshed, and suddenly there was 8. I looked at both items, and saw someone (with a rather unique name/spelling of said name) writing multiple reviews.

And suddenly, her reviews are vanishing, but no other reviews are being deleted.

...Could it be? ...Memebox is actually trying to keep things fair?

I'm genuinely impressed if that is what happening. That would be a GREAT change.


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmm, guess that means they might actually read the reviews? The last two weeks I've been writing things that shouldn't be taken all that seriously. What am I supposed to say about a product I've never tried? Last week one of my reviews mentioned I like to eat mangos and cheese so why not put them on my face? This time I mention that I love Batman. I assumed it was totally random and they don't actually look at them though. Hmmm, wonder if mine even get approved?


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 6, 2014)

When does the free shipping show up on the Etude site? I have a cart of stuff, but it just shows up as standard shipping $22


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 6, 2014)

@@bluefintuna must be over $30 and weigh less than 1.6kg


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Yay, DHL delivered my Collab. trio boxes today. What a huge amount of products-- and NO orange!!!

Most of it looks very usable/ wearable and it is so much fun going through the items and gently swatching the colors/ skin care formulas. 

Great variety of items. Nothing duplicated ( only one brown eyeliner, for example).

And,when Sam said in her video that a couple of her color items don't budge, she wasn't kidding. I had to use a nail scrub brush on my arm with a lot of soap to get the swatches off.

I had no idea until today that CC cream goes on white, but turns into beige. I thought it stayed white because I've only looked at a tiny amount in the tube before now. ( mine are unused, obviously). I feel so dumb, LOL.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Hmmm. Only one product I can't make out on the Etude House Spoiler but the rest total 46 dollars using Etude's prices which is MUCH lower than any other box so far so can't say I'm impressed. Looking at the product I don't know, it can't be more than 10 dollars either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Found it...worth 4 dollars so the whole box is 50 dollars going by Etude House website prices.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hmmm. Only one product I can't make out on the Etude House Spoiler but the rest total 46 dollars using Etude's prices which is MUCH lower than any other box so far so can't say I'm impressed. Looking at the product I don't know, it can't be more than 10 dollars either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


REALLY underwhelmed by the spoiler myself.. Like, it's Etude House Memebox, how in the world could you f*** this up?! These aren't even bestseller. Except maybe 1 item.. I'm done with branded boxes for sure now.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes! There's a peeling feet mask in foot therapy! Ok now I am happy I got the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I had no idea until today that *CC cream goes on white, but turns into beige*. I thought it stayed white because I've only looked at a tiny amount in the tube before now. ( mine are unused, obviously). I feel so dumb, LOL.


Thank you for saying this, I didn't know either! Now I feel like I should go back and give the CC creams that have just been sitting here a fair try.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 6, 2014)

I wish I could cancel the Etude Box. Where are all the "crazily adorable beauty goodies"?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

They seem to be reducing the value of the boxes. Here's a list of the boxes I've received so far and the downward trend...

Rapunzel - 164 dollars

Sleeping Beauty - 149

Lisa Pullano - 140.50

Halloween - 101

CPM2 - 92

MCWL3 - 101

Tony Moly - 77

My Dessert Box - 113

Etude House - 50

Granted, the boxes range in price from 23 to about 32 dollars so still making a saving but still slightly disappointing as was expecting a much better Etude box.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

odd to do a spoiler on a box that shipped today but looks great and i won some points to buy it so was bargain which is a huge plus to me.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Alidolly The brand boxes aren't really "Memeboxes" and the value is always low. Lots of those boxes you can purchase the items cheaper if you know where to buy them (not including shipping costs obviously). The brand boxes shouldn't be factored into the value of Memeboxes, and the brand boxes have always had a much lower value.

The collab boxes tend to be the same.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

gotta agree. I am not a huge fan of collabs and brand boxes in general after past experience.

brand boxes have been meh in general


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2014)

The Foot Therapy + CPM2 bundle is on sale for $39.00 now if anyone is interested.  So basically free express shipping.  If the CPM2 box still had an additional "mystery gift" I might get it, but otherwise, nope.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Alidolly The brand boxes aren't really "Memeboxes" and the value is always low. Lots of those boxes you can purchase the items cheaper if you know where to buy them (not including shipping costs obviously). The brand boxes shouldn't be factored into the value of Memeboxes, and the brand boxes have always had a much lower value.
> 
> The collab boxes tend to be the same.


Didnt know that so thanks for the info. I liked the Lisa Pullano box as contained a decent mix of things and could see before purchase what it contained. I've got Innisfree on order and will leave it for now but after that...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> They seem to be reducing the value of the boxes. Here's a list of the boxes I've received so far and the downward trend...
> 
> Rapunzel - 164 dollars
> 
> ...


Branded boxes have always been really low value compared to "regular" Memeboxes.  Even back in the very beginning it was an issue.  It's super hard for me to justify a branded box, especially when you've put the numbers out like this.  Of course, that still doesn't seem to stop me from wanting them or expecting more from a box (hello, Innisfree)...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Saffyra I see a lot of people get discouraged by the "new" brand boxes, but I don't think they even realize that brand boxes have always been like that.

I think we all have to keep in mind that subscription boxes tend to get their items for free or next to nothing from companies that want to get their products out there. That's how it tends to be with most of the American ones, such as Birchbox and Ipsy.

When it comes to full size items, they can also be given for free by smaller brands (many of which do not want to have deluxe samples made for such a small run due to the costs), or they can be acquired for cheap by brands trying to get into the American market. There's also discontinued products/lines, which are common in Memeboxes.

Brands like Innisfree, Etude House and Skin Food, don't really give out free items for small ventures like Memebox. Memebox would have to pay for those items, and from what I've heard about wholesale prices of those brands, Memebox probably just deals with wholesale prices through a third party, it's not as though they're buying thousands of each item. Memebox is a for profit company, so there's not a lot of wriggle room when they have to buy each item for a box.

I think the brand boxes bring in a lot of new customers, and it's also something a LOT of people ask for/request. But for those of us that are in Memeboxes for the value (and for those of us that tend to just buy what we want from said brands on other sites), brand boxes just aren't worth it. And the mystery fact isn't any fun when if there's just one item you're not interested in, you're paying more for the box than the "Memevalue."

TLDR: Brand boxes will never be high value, They're in a different category than standard Memeboxes.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 6, 2014)

Exciting news! We will be getting mail on Sundays for the holiday season! http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/post-office-deliver-7-days-week-holidays-n242806


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 6, 2014)

Well, at least I now don't feel guilty for splurging on the Etude House website heh!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 6, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Exciting news! We will be getting mail on Sundays for the holiday season! http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/post-office-deliver-7-days-week-holidays-n242806


USPS has been doing Sunday delivery for Amazon Prime for a little while now... nice to know that they're expanding the service!

ETA: Especially nice for me to hear since most of my Memeboxes are coming RM!

But... I just remembered that I've shipped them all to my boyfriend's shop, which is closed on Saturdays and Sundays, lol.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Exciting news! We will be getting mail on Sundays for the holiday season! http://www.nbcnews.com/business/consumer/post-office-deliver-7-days-week-holidays-n242806


really cool!  Reminds me that I have to get a gift card for my postman...he lugs so many parcels up to my floor!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> odd to do a spoiler on a box that shipped today but looks great and i won some points to buy it so was bargain which is a huge plus to me.


Is your set showing up on DHL yet? I'm wondering if mine wasn't sent out with the rest because I ordered it two or three days before the shipping date, but then again I'm not a DHL master yet so I may have screwed something up.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry guys i only got it solo. my next express are a week today plus i'd get it on monday after the box has been spoilered, or perhaps saturday if they go odd again

And if you only ordered it two or three days ago it probably didn't go out today.


----------



## maii (Nov 6, 2014)

Opened up a little package from Memebox just now expecting my much delayed 7 Seconds Masks, instead to find a Camellia Spa Oil Foam!

I actually won a review item!!!

Grinning like mad


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

maii said:


> Opened up a little package from Memebox just now expecting my much delayed 7 Seconds Masks, instead to find a Camellia Spa Oil Foam!
> 
> I actually won a review item!!!
> 
> ...


grats  dont think they have notified at all on last one or two


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Yay!  My modeling packs have hit US soil!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@maii Or, you could have been one of those that received an item not meant for them. Either way, Congrats!  :lol:

@tiedyelifestyle Mine all arrived today, my poor mailman had to leave me two giant clear trash bags on my doorstep. It took about 20 minutes to fight off my pooch while trying to wrangle them through the doorway in the rain. 

Amusingly enough, I ordered 9 sets...But received 11. 

I think that answers my question of "how many modeling masks is too many?"

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher nah there have been other reports of ppl getting the review products this way

wow 9


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher nah there have been other reports of ppl getting the review products this way
> 
> wow 9


I received review products that I didn't write reviews for. I wonder if they're sending some out randomly then? 

Yeah...I use modeling masks fairly frequently, and it was much cheaper to buy those ones. Plus umm, who doesn't love being able to get a variety? ...And it saves me money in the long run?

...Yeah...Okay, I guess I needed a naughty, naughty.  :blush:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Strange, it says on this round of the "free sampling event" or whatever they are calling the review-for-a-chance-to-win promo that winners are notified by email.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Thank you for saying this, I didn't know either! Now I feel like I should go back and give the CC creams that have just been sitting here a fair try.


I probably have 5 unopened tubes just from Memeboxes. I honestly thought it was some sort of " color correction" primer type white cream until today.  :rotfl:

Since I am getting really worried about what direction Memebox is going in, I'm getting this urge to " hoard"  my Mmeboxes and Memebox unboxed items.. and I'm definitely NOT a hoarder.. It really feels strange.. Like maybe there won't be any more boxes, just shop things which are not fun in the same way that a mystery box is.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George You're right, I don't think anyone posted about winning the last free sampling thing, I wonder if they're going to notify people?

I also don't think they notified anyone about that whole USA Exclusives review thing, did they?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher naughty naughty lol.

but if it makes you happy do it.

I had to promise my son the box from mine when I was done when I received mine.

I saw someone on instagram had received one too and pretty sure somewhere else


----------



## maii (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher That was actually my first thought, I had to go and check that yes, this was a 'review to win' item, and yes, I did review it!

It is strange that they're not notifying people, has anyone else had them get in touch before receiving your prize?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Not being argumentative, but today's peek into the three box collab. set shows that there are some exceptions to the rule that collab. boxes are not a good buy.. however one wants to phrase it.

I know it sold out very quickly, but the 3 box set which is a set of collab. boxes was priced realy reasonably and if I felt better ( getting a cold or something) I would do a cost analysis on the true value of the items in three boxes vs. price for the bundle.. However, just LOOKING at the items, it's clear that just one box was a greater retail value ( not Meme-price value) than the price of the entire value set, which was around $60 with the added perk of free upgraded express shipping, I think. 

There are a few items I won't use, but that's usually the case with mystery boxes and me, and probably most of us.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

for me I would much prefer a skincare collab with a memebox fan or a blogger that focuses on korean skincare

as for the bundle i wouldn't have bought it after looking at one of the collabs materials and finding I couldn't support her due to some of her material and views


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not in the category of people who buy Memeboxes ( when there are new Memeboxes to buy) for the " value" because my perception of value is different from Memebox's and different from a lot of reviews I read on various Memeboxes- priorities are different according to needs and preferences.

Also, I'm still learning about the Korean brands which are available for purchase by US customers, so the brand boxes are sometimes fun for me for the purpose of learning which company produces things I like and which ones are just not for me at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Nov 6, 2014)

Sidenote, any tips on how to use the ettang modelling packs? I've done two masks now, and keep feeling like I'm not doing it quite right.

Anyone with more trial and error than me found the best way to use them?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> for me I would much prefer a skincare collab with a memebox fan or a blogger that focuses on korean skincare
> 
> as for the bundle i wouldn't have bought it after looking at one of the collabs materials and finding I couldn't support her due to some of her material and views


What do you mean--" some of her material and views"? There were 3 women featured in the set of collab. boxes I referenced. 

Two of the boxes did have skincare in them, and since I like trying almost everything, I think they are very nice boxes for the price. 

I'm sincerely glad you didn't buy a set you didn't want but that doesn't mean it's garbage.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I said that most collab boxes are quite low in value, which they do tend to be. I know the one box had a high Memevalue, and that one box is the only reason I didn't refer to all collab boxes. Although, one issue I have with a lot of the makeup items is they tend to be extremely marked up. I've seen items with a $25 value that sell online in the $3 range. Stuff like that happens with a lot of the skincare, but seems a lot more common with the makeup items. And the makeup item values also seem far more inflated.

@@Jane George Yeah, the collab boxes are strange to me. There has to be someone that's really into Korean skincare that can do a box. Or are those people flat out refusing when they see their limited options?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

views not related to memebox or beauty products switched me off. I am hard to offend but some people manage it.

@@cfisher tbh a lot of the biggest bloggers/vloggers, I watch a lot of the larger british ones, will do their own products too so won't do a memebox either. probably same with larger korean ones


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I said that most collab boxes are quite low in value, which they do tend to be. I know the one box had a high Memevalue, and that one box is the only reason I didn't refer to all collab boxes. Although, one issue I have with a lot of the makeup items is they tend to be extremely marked up. I've seen items with a $25 value that sell online in the $3 range. Stuff like that happens with a lot of the skincare, but seems a lot more common with the makeup items. And the makeup item values also seem far more inflated.
> 
> @@Jane George Yeah, the collab boxes are strange to me. There has to be someone that's really into Korean skincare that can do a box. Or are those people flat out refusing when they see their limited options?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not here to argue about it or anything else. I like my new boxes- I wanted more Memeboxes LOL, so I'm happy.

I hope Memebox will do something about the Memebox low stock soon. I think we will all feel better when there are nice new boxes on the site to talk about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George That's true, but I do wonder how they pick the people they collab with.

If you don't mind my asking, could I ask which collab person bothered you? I won't ask you why she bothered you on this thread, can't help but be curious though.

I really do wish they'd collab with someone more familiar to the MUT community. Besides, I think this thread accounts for a decent percentage of their largest buyers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

it was an issue with vagabondyouth... tbh it shouldn't bother me but it does

i would buy another coffee break with dani box

or a likewowlola box


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I hope Memebox will do something about the Memebox low stock soon. I think we will all feel better when there are nice new boxes on the site to talk about.


Seriously--I'm so bored! hahahaha I bought a footcare box in a bundle just so I'd have some Meme going on!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it was an issue with vagabondyouth... tbh it shouldn't bother me but it does


I thought that was the case, a lot of people weren't happy when they tried to found out who she was.

I was pretty baffled by that whole thing about her not really being into skincare. ...And the eye makeup remover thing terrified me.  :lol:

Probably not wise to tell that to the world shortly before doing a beauty box.

I wonder what the CP4 box is going to look like. I still can't believe CP3 hasn't shown up again ....Yet. Part of me wonders if they're just doing like 100 boxes now just to keep their contract and get this whole thing over with.

Here's hoping that people miss Memeboxes so much they'll buy out those CP2's! It would be a lovely Christmas gift for them to vanish before the holidays. (As well as the nail polish sets!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

I am hoping for boxes tomorrow especially as edward seems uneasy in sleep so might be a long night.

atm though I am hoping for january releases as I am trying to match number of purchases in nov and dec.

but if they do a happy hour, korean classic, venom milk 2, choc 3 or crazy critters box I am buying lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George I'm enjoying the break....But it sure would be nice for them to do a couple of releases tomorrow.

I do have lots of points waiting to be used after all.

And points don't count as money spent, right?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher nope points don't count lol.

i am gonna save up and do a huge order with 20% off this time and a load of points to get things supercheap tbh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George Hah, that's what I keep planning on doing. I know we can't use more than 50 points at a time, but $100 for 7-8 boxes...How can we say no to that?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Here's hoping when they start releasing boxes again, there's enough good ones released for us to be able to place such an order.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

ATM I am just obsessing over new boxes to be released - oh memebox you really know how to create anticipation...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@@cfisher that's my plan


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I thought that was the case, a lot of people weren't happy when they tried to found out who she was.
> 
> I was pretty baffled by that whole thing about her not really being into skincare. ...And the eye makeup remover thing terrified me.  :lol:
> 
> ...


I  don't know anything about the Vagabond Youth person. Amy, is that her name? I don't even know, but I hate to not refer to her by a name..

Since I bought the set, I guess I'm better off not knowing anything bad... I know how much it always bothered me when my mother would say something vaguely negative about a friend or acquaintance of ours, whom I usually liked quite well.

The disdain for cosmetics is strange and we talked about it before now.. IDK why they chose someone who doesn't even like skincare or makeup. Sam is a makeup fanatic, a former makeup artist and she seems mature and grounded to me- is so happy when she talks about her husband and children... Not sure what Marzia is really about, but she seems innocent enough- kind of vapid and flighty but maybe that's her " You Tube persona". 

I think most people who bought the CPM3 will like it better than the second one. I know I see a bit more useful products from my perspective.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Out of the 3 boxes, I only got one " what the heck?" product, and it's a stark white " blush" product from the VY box. The other random choice was not any better though- a baby peach.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 6, 2014)

Not happy with the Etude House box..Its all junk tbh.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 6, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I missed the first round of Scentboxes, so maybe that's why I really like the Citrus box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love grapefruit scents, also, and until today only had the Hello Everybody Natureholic grapefruit hand cream,
> 
> ...


They sell Grapefruit scented body lotions/washes at The Body Shop in the US =]

does that count?? lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> They sell Grapefruit scented body lotions/washes at The Body Shop in the US =]
> 
> does that count?? lol


Yes it does. I shopped there a long time ago.. it's a nice shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The malls in my area are not very populated with The Body Shop any longer. IDK why. I remember buying from their print catalogs many years ago before they were in malls. Very unique products back then.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 6, 2014)

Etude is disappointing for sure. I got Banila Co today, though, and that was a good box indeed. Swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

lol for me body shop will always be their satsuma stuff as I used it as a child

been around a long time in uk.... really miss their kids range


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

@ love that you have miss marple as your pic


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Etude is disappointing for sure. I got Banila Co today, though, and that was a good box indeed. Swings and roundabouts!


I like the things in my Banila Co. box pretty well.. 

I see the photo of the Etude House box but can't really tell what's in it except for knowing what the pink tube is.. I see those on every K- shopping site.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> They sell Grapefruit scented body lotions/washes at The Body Shop in the US =]
> 
> does that count?? lol


The body shop is originally British but it probably kind of counts


----------



## theori3 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @ love that you have miss marple as your pic
> 
> My modelling cup masks are at the post office as I wasn't home to accept them, and I really feel like doing one of them tonight
> 
> The Revecen lip glosses are really nice too, I didn't expect much from them even though they are $16 in the memeshop, but I got violet and red brown and they are really nice glosses, I wish I'd got a coupe more while they were on sale.


I held off on grabbing one, and then the free shipping ended and I regretted it! They sounded pretty nice!

ETA: They being the lip glosses, lol.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I love grapefruit skincare products, and I do find there's tons of them when I shop for Korean skincare. But when it comes to sites like Sephora or Beauty.com there are some great options, when it comes to things like that I'll just search by scent. I know even brands like Tocca and Fresh have some great grapefruit skincare. There's lots of others, I'm sure I have plenty in my linen/skincare closet, but nothing comes to mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Jane George You know what's sort of strange to me? The fact they haven't even sort of vaguely referenced the lack of box releases. Here's hoping that means we'll get releases tonight.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Mahsa I really sort of rolled my eyes when I saw the lip glosses listed price...But they sold for basically the same price on GMarket, I think it was around $18? If something sells at GMarket for that price...It's a good sign.

I grabbed a couple with codes and old points that had been hanging around for awhile. Not a huge lip gloss person, but I loved the color selection, and how could I resist?  :blush:


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George You know what's sort of strange to me? The fact they haven't even sort of vaguely referenced the lack of box releases. Here's hoping that means we'll get releases tonight.


Yes!  This also seems so odd!  Not a peep, even for affiliates!  What I'm wondering is if they were trying to hit a sales goal for October and shoved all the boxes that were to be at the beginning of November to October (hence so MANY late October boxes).  If its the end of their fiscal year, it would make sense.  Especially if they're going to go investor hunting.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Saffyra Yeah, honestly I can understand them taking some time to focus on getting rid of the boxes that they clearly are struggling to get rid of. And also to sort of bring in focus on the Memeshop, where I'm sure they have the potential to make the most profit. 

But it just seems so odd to not release any sort of information. And I agree, I really thought by now that an affiliate on here would have heard something. I know a couple people messaged them about it, but it's so odd that they just don't say something about it.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 6, 2014)

@cfisher. not heard anything. no idea what is going on wth boxes and with so little there i have stopped looking

i haven't heard anything as a affiliate either


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I held off on grabbing one, and then the free shipping ended and I regretted it! They sounded pretty nice!
> 
> ETA: They being the lip glosses, lol.


They were a last minute wth purchase - I'm sure there will be lots of glosses in the Black Friday sale to chose from

Saying that I think the website is going to have a meltdown on Friday, saying that I think the internet is going to have a meltdown on Friday!!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just received my Tony Moly box! Got the neon red lip crayon which is quite vibrant. Anyone else having difficulty getting the aura product out the bottle? Been pressing the sides / tapping it etc but nothing coming out. I know its meant to be an aura but was expecting something physical coming out the packaging rather than spiritual LOL!!


Okay, this literally made me LOL and I really needed that after the crap day I had. I can always count on you ladies for a chuckle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


biancardi said:


> I have to ask a stupid question, as I haven't seen such a product yet in S. Korean skincare.  Does Korean skincare have the concept of what westerners call a toner?  An astringent?  Like Origins Tonic or Seabreeze...  If so, why haven't we seen one yet - as I would think it would be a free from oil &amp; trouble box, no?


Also curious about this. No matter what I try to push on my husband he compares it to Seabreeze, which he's been using for years and loves, and then won't use what I gave him any longer. I desperately want him to start using something decent on his skin and figure that could be a first step towards eventually slapping a moisturizer on his mug. 


maii said:


> Opened up a little package from Memebox just now expecting my much delayed 7 Seconds Masks, instead to find a Camellia Spa Oil Foam!
> 
> I actually won a review item!!!
> 
> Grinning like mad


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I love grapefruit skincare products, and I do find there's tons of them when I shop for Korean skincare. But when it comes to sites like Sephora or Beauty.com there are some great options, when it comes to things like that I'll just search by scent. I know even brands like Tocca and Fresh have some great grapefruit skincare. There's lots of others, I'm sure I have plenty in my linen/skincare closet, but nothing comes to mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Jane George You know what's sort of strange to me? The fact they haven't even sort of vaguely referenced the lack of box releases. Here's hoping that means we'll get releases tonight.


I'm allergic to quite a lot of concentrated perfumes, so I have to be careful how I try and how I buy. I probably wouldn't buy a bath or body product from Sephora.com without knowing exactly what it smelled like. Bvlgari's Au The' Vert are my all time favorite bath scented products. Discovered them in Paris before they were in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I adore Fresh products, too. I buy the largest tub of their Brown Sugar body scrub and use it like crazy. HG product for me, and has been for years. Love many of their products, but right now, it's all about K- skin care for me.

( I did buy a UD palette last evening, but no skin care except the VIB Rouge special LOL).


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I really sort of rolled my eyes when I saw the lip glosses listed price...But they sold for basically the same price on GMarket, I think it was around $18? If something sells at GMarket for that price...It's a good sign.
> 
> I grabbed a couple with codes and old points that had been hanging around for awhile. Not a huge lip gloss person, but I loved the color selection, and how could I resist? :blush:


I'm glad you got some did you get red brown, it's really nice


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, I know a lot of us were on Memeoverload, so a break is nice. Not knowing why boxes have stopped appearing, after how many months of regular releases?, is just odd. No sort of acknowledgement of it, or reason given, seems a bit silly from a business perspective.

I'm so curious to see what's going to have changed when they start releasing boxes again.

What is the Friday sale people keep mentioning? Is it this Friday, or the whole after Thanksgiving sale thing? 

@@Mahsa I..Have no idea which colors I got at this point, haha. There was sooooo many, but I grabbed 4 of them I believe. I figure I'll just gift the ones I don't like when I receive them. It took me like 5 minutes for each lip gloss to check the color with the photo, then go to GMarket to look at their photos. They did have some great colors though, I was surprised how large their selection was.

Still hope that the ladies that won the free sampling for that item don't just all end up with orange.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yes!  This also seems so odd!  Not a peep, even for affiliates!  What I'm wondering is if they were trying to hit a sales goal for October and shoved all the boxes that were to be at the beginning of November to October (hence so MANY late October boxes).  If its the end of their fiscal year, it would make sense.  Especially if they're going to go investor hunting.


I was thinking about the possible financials last night. They just hit their one year sales mark. 

I was wondering how they count their fiscal year.. I agree that the massive box sales/ shipments in late Sept. and through all of  Oct. were probably related to their financial statements to their BOD or whoever. (I don't know much about who owns or invests in Memebox, of course.. doesn't seem to be public info).

I really hope they have been planning and staging new boxes for release soon, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm glad you got some did you get red brown, it's really nice


did you get the red-brown lipgloss? I ordered that and the brown one.  If you got the red-brown one, can you swatch it?  I am still waiting for mine... I got my pony palette today!  I will be using it tomorrow and will be writing up my thoughts on it this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

@@biancardi

I hope these are ok

It's the red brown lip gloss:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@biancardi
> 
> I hope these are ok
> 
> It's the red brown lip gloss:


perfect - thank you!! That is very nice!  I cannot wait to get mine.  I think this goes nicely with the pony palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 6, 2014)

@@Mahsa that is a very pretty color!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare and @@cfisher

Thank you


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Part 701 of Title 21 CFR has to do  with cosmetic labeling so maybe they opened the package and something in there violated that?  Not a clue.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

omg - seriously?  Doesn't customs have anything better to do than to seize makeup boxes?????????


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

Very random question, but does anyone know of any k products or memebox products that help to make eyebrows grow thicker, ie oils or serums - I have a terrible threading incident and even after 3 weeks, there are places where it won't grow back


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 6, 2014)

Someone asked if memebox includes astringent toners (sorry too many posts, I forgot!). In blackheads no more we received the Nella Fantasia Pore Control Astringent Gel, if this is close to what you were looking for. By the way, I really like the Derma house included in the same box!

I received today my Jeju box! A bit disappointed that 2 of the products are of such low value, but I think I will use everything in this box, so I am happy.

Memebox also refunded me the difference in customs I had to pay because they put the wrong price on my box! Of course it was in memepoints, so now I have some to spend! I only need some new boxes! I wouldn't be surprised if new boxes come out on Monday with shipping is after holidays, or maybe they try to prepare some boxes that can be shipped immediately, and this means more work for them now.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 6, 2014)

I have to say, I can be quite amazed and surprised by Memebox sometimes. I just received my fastest Memebox bundle today.

It all started with me being upset because my collaboration trio wasn't sent out when it was suppose to and I had to send CS 3 emails for them to understand that generic responses isn't going to cut it. This was all on Nov 4th btw. But after that it was like boom and from the look on DHL tracking my trio was out the door on the 5th and got to me on the 6th. One day, that's like the fastest shipment I've ever gotten from them. It seem like when system error occurred some trios weren't sent out like it was supposed to, so they made it up with fast shipping.

Yay for Meme team! For now I'm very happy. ^^


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got an updated email, they changed VIP status to being either 5 boxes OR $200 spent over 3 months. So that's nice that bundles will now count for a good chunk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 6, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@biancardi
> 
> I hope these are ok
> 
> It's the red brown lip gloss:


What a beautiful color!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

that is good that they've done that, @ceredonia.  It never made sense to me that bundles were considered just one box.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> What a beautiful color!


Thank you


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you
> 
> @@biancardi now all we need is some new boxes when I saw VIP email I got excited but no joy


I am ready now for some boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  After a week, I could use some new ones to look at this friday.  I am a bit sad that in the Banila box (which I didn't get) they had



Spoiler



the clean it zero mini, which I was hoping would show up in the next global - maybe another variation of their clean it zero, as they have 2 or 3 different types



I am having Banila box envy now....


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am ready now for some boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After a week, I could use some new ones to look at this friday. I am a bit sad that in the Banila box (which I didn't get) they had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if boxes that are one company specials get restocked, but keeping my finger crossed for you for the Banila Box


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

@@biancardi do you think the Mojito Toner from Step by Step (Is this actually the name of the box? I'm so exhausted I'm not certain.) is closer to what you were inquiring about earlier today?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi do you think the Mojito Toner from Step by Step (Is this actually the name of the box? I'm so exhausted I'm not certain.) is closer to what you were inquiring about earlier today?


It does sound pretty close to what I am looking for.  For those who have this box or perhaps the mizon mojito punch pore toner - is it similar to a Seabreeze or Origins Tonic product?

thansk!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 6, 2014)

So I might be behind the times but I don't remember seeing the Super Luckybox spoiler before. And I don't recall it being in a global Memebox... anyone with a better memory than I have remember what it's from?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 6, 2014)

@@biancardi - I have it coming, albeit RM. After seeing the spoiler and knowing my skin abhors anything alcohol I was just going to put it in your box. Then you brought up Seabreeze and I was thinking it was something Bernard would definitely use, if he actually liked the scent of apples. Absolutely not. LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I might be behind the times but I don't remember seeing the Super Luckybox spoiler before. And I don't recall it being in a global Memebox... anyone with a better memory than I have remember what it's from?


Yeah, when it was posted it was discussed on here...It doesn't seem to be from a previous Memebox.

Which is interesting, since I was specifically told that it was a "Super luckybox" because it contained "the best and most popular items from previous boxes."

Glad they posted that (particularly disappointing spoiler), at least I know now to grab a second one. And I know not to hope for 7 Seconds or anything along those lines.  :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 6, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I might be behind the times but I don't remember seeing the Super Luckybox spoiler before. And I don't recall it being in a global Memebox... anyone with a better memory than I have remember what it's from?


I think that this has been a MemeMystery for a bit now--it was either one of the very earliest boxes or the Luckybox concept has changed to "the other global." In which case, SIGN. ME. UP. The luckyboxes have been looking awesome, and if they're incorporating some new products, yes yes yes, please. But yeah, that's an odd choice given that the stated mission of the luckybox is to give beloved products an encore.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - I have it coming, albeit RM. After seeing the spoiler and knowing my skin abhors anything alcohol I was just going to put it in your box. Then you brought up Seabreeze and I was thinking it was something Bernard would definitely use, if he actually liked the scent of apples. Absolutely not. LOL


is it supposed to smell like apples? I thought this one smelled like limes or something.   If you want to open it up and see what it smells like and see if Bernard is okay with the scent, I do not mind.  If he doesn't like it - you can send it my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 7, 2014)

For those who won the Free Sampling event, did Memebox sent you the tracking number for the winning item?

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 7, 2014)

Quick question: If you purchase several memeboxes at once, do they send them separately or do they ship them all together (single boxes, not value sets). Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Quick question: If you purchase several memeboxes at once, do they send them separately or do they ship them all together (single boxes, not value sets). Thanks!


It appears to be completely random. At least in my case. Mostly separate with a couple times shipped together. Definitely not something to count on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pangorakitty (Nov 7, 2014)

Just ordered a few items from the free shipping event. Order confirmation came back with a code for $10 off of a purchase of $50 or more.


----------



## Liv (Nov 7, 2014)

The new $200 mark is great for people buying bundles!

But as I was reading the mail I couldn't help to think that we might not get any new boxes today either. Maybe I misread but doesn't that mean that shop orders now count?

Can't help but think that they still might try to push orders as of late and that because they aren't releasing new boxes, they introduced this new way to make vip.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't think the super luckybox spoiler has been in a global box tbh. My first one was 5-2 but I have seen pics and reviews of earlier ones and never seen it

(looked and can't find 1 but other than that nope not in any boxes)


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a feeling there wont be new boxes tonight, although I really hope I'm wrong. I feel like it would make sense for the box drought to continue through the week, and possibly rev back up again on Monday. I do wish they would at least make a statement somewhere and acknowledge that it's a bit weird, though! Even something like,

"While there are no new boxes this week, we are working hard creating some of the best box releases you've seen yet! In the meantime, check out our free shipping sale blah blah blah etc." 

At least that way we'd know what's going on...have they finally run out of ideas? LOL

*COUGH* VENOM BOX AND ANOTHER SNAIL BOX *COUGH*

I also wouldn't be a opposed to a "beauty tool box" that had stuff like the memebox cotton pads, one of those super-soft pore cleansing brushes, cocoon silk balls, oil blotting papers, tweezers/scissors, makeup brushes, brush cleaner, makeup removers etc etc.

I mean, those little bow-shaped scissors in the brow box, the Etude House cotton balls that look like pastel cotton candy, the tonymoly pink kabuki brush... things like that would be super cute! I just feel like I have SO many skincare products that something to mix it up a little would be nice!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

lol i just don't want them to say something is epic or the best ever as it rarely is


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 7, 2014)

Crazy that some of you get charged custom fees at the $30 mark, in New Zealand the threshold is closer to US$200

Also I jumped on the Etude Sale too. This thread is bad for my wallet ;P

From my understanding the only new box they've announced so far is the collab with Chosungah though they haven't outright said it's a box so who knows what it is.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@polisharmoire It's actually a Chosungah product. ...A really creepy one at that, it was even mentioned in a recent email from them. Nothing to look forward to, sadly. 

@@MissJexie Exactly! I mean them not releasing anything last Friday was meh, whatever. But no realizes the ENTIRE week? A brief, casual mention like that wouldn't require any sort of explanation, but it would prevent people from wonder (and worrying quite a bit from what I've seen). 

I know a few people messaged them to ask about it, and apparently no one has heard back (or hasn't had the chance to let us know yet). So strange. ...Why so secretive? Haha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

so annoying that review points take longer to apply than with the old system.


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 7, 2014)

@@cfisher ooooh it all makes sense now. I was thinking Glow Pact was the name of a box or something XD Definitely agree on the creepiness.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok I am drawing a blank, had a busy day, and wine and I cannot for the life of me figure out what you all are talking about regarding the Super Luckybox spoiler. Could someone point me in the right direction?

ETA: Are we talking about the 



Spoiler



Rice Wash Set?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

we are talking about whether the spoiler was a global box

spoiler here:

http://us.memebox.com/11

lol yes to your question above


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@polisharmoire A lot of us got all excited thinking we were getting a Chosungah box. But in all honesty, Chosungah retail values are INSANE, and with brand boxes usually being such low value...If you are a fan of Chosungah, KoreaDepart is the only place that sells their products at a huge discount (except for GMarket, but their shipping fees are the most ridiculous I've ever seen.)

But here's hoping the trend of Chosungah items in boxes continued....And maybe they can add some discontinued items to the Memeshop again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> we are talking about whether the spoiler was a global box
> 
> spoiler here:
> 
> ...


Ok thank you, I got all confused because that spoiler was out forever ago, and everyone was discussing it again, and I thought there was a new one. It's been a long day lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

tbh I do not understand why they are doing luckyboxes if they are going to have a fair amount of new things in. Why not just release either more themed boxes are give them a different name as the original function of them was to contain products from previous boxes?

Maybe use them as a 'best of themed boxes' box


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

I think they will continue the move away from boxes towards the shop sales instead. More profit for them and they can source products from more obscure brands that perhaps the other sites don't have...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I think they will continue the move away from boxes towards the shop sales instead. More profit for them and they can source products from more obscure brands that perhaps the other sites don't have...


tbh though if they do that I may as well go to a lot of other stores as they offer free shipping or more competitive pricing. Unless they do exclusives they might see sales drop


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, when I first signed up I bought Luckyboxes because I wanted to get my hands on some of the items I had missed out on. It seems strange to do Luckyboxes that are half luckyboxes and half global. It's just too confusing. Why not do more Globals and just do Luckyboxes less frequently?

@@Alidolly I think we all knew they wanted to expand the Memeshop, the profit there is far higher than with their boxes I'm sure. And I do think they take advantage of selling obscure items/brands. 

But I also don't believe this is how things will be long term. I think this is a temporary break from boxes while they deal with a lot of things. And I would be more than okay with them slowing things down, but I think it's just plain silly to do the boxes off and on so I hope they don't start doing long breaks, then putting out a million boxes, before taking another break.

Either way...The Memeboxes aren't going anywhere. That's what brings in their customers...Then convinces them to throw their money on items in the Memeshop.


----------



## seachange (Nov 7, 2014)

I haven't tried any Chosungah products and would like that peachy pack or whatever it is, but that picture on meme site looks weird, looks like she is wearing a sheet mask on her face and really don't understand the purpose of the pack ....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

seachange said:


> I haven't tried any Chosungah products and would like that peachy pack or whatever it is, but that picture on meme site looks weird, looks like she is wearing a sheet mask on her face and really don't understand the purpose of the pack ....


i think it is a all over highlighter for lightening and brightening


----------



## veritazy (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh though if they do that I may as well go to a lot of other stores as they offer free shipping or more competitive pricing. Unless they do exclusives they might see sales drop


True tht..not all the products were great deals. Maybe its has a great customer base with some coupon codes and memepoints at the moment, but I don't know how long the memeshop will hold up...especially to global fans like us.

tldr...but I think I don't mind the luckyboxes to be a mix of old and new..as long as the values are superb. That spoiler ain't cutting it now--value-wise. (tho I wish it comes with the drawstring pouch I saw on some pics)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

Tbh the addition of the $200 to the vip email makes sense if they are deciding to focus more on the memeshop


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 7, 2014)

I've received two boxes so far, Lisa Pullano and Lucky Box 10. Both had a product each that leaked. Is this fairly common or am I just exceptionally unlucky? XD


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

Giving up on the hope that there will be a box release this week....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

polisharmoire said:


> I've received two boxes so far, Lisa Pullano and Lucky Box 10. Both had a product each that leaked. Is this fairly common or am I just exceptionally unlucky? XD


some boxes like the travellers kit and CPM2 were notorious for leaking but not heard much on these leaking

it isn't that common and i'd say you are unlucky but I didn't buy either of those boxes.


----------



## Liv (Nov 7, 2014)

No boxes and if you don't buy regularly in the Memeshop you literally got zero VIP perks so far.

The shop contains some nice deals sometimes but honestly many things are marked up so much! I don't see why I would get the Elizavecca Carbonated Bubble pack in the memeshop for $30 on sale when I can get it on Koreadepart for $8...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

I am not sure how they can make the sweepstake fair with such a gap in release dates. if they will put it in manually they will know where in the release dates it will drop making it very different to sweepstake in things like choc bars and cereals when they don't know when it will sell.


----------



## Liv (Nov 7, 2014)

I am kidding, just in case someone gets offended but watch someone get the first prize in the Golden Sweepstake ticket and no new boxes being released  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@Jane George That's a huge part of why I know something is going on, customer service died at the end of the week last week...And they've pretty much remained vanish since. 

I just got an email from Memebox and was CONVINCED it was new boxes...Nope, it's a tracking thing.

I have something coming DHL. Er...Is it the City Girl/Foot Care/While You Were Sleeping...Did that ship out yesterday?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George That's a huge part of why I know something is going on, customer service died at the end of the week last week...And they've pretty much remained vanish since.
> 
> I just got an email from Memebox and was CONVINCED it was new boxes...Nope, it's a tracking thing.
> 
> I have something coming DHL. Er...Is it the City Girl/Foot Care/While You Were Sleeping...Did that ship out yesterday?


yeah it did. I ordered two of the three but on standard shipping


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 7, 2014)

@JaneGeorge 

like i said to you last night lauren stated they have good things planned and coming in the new year as well in the works. and like i said the break from boxes is good been buying for 11 months solid to be fair ,people going on about where are the boxes i need boxes i just think stand back breathe , the shipping is up  to week before xmas we have boxes shipping dec 24th utter madness, am i the only one thinking the reason we have no boxes is because memebox have decided  no boxes for 2 weeks so they can  start shipping boxes again from say 28th dec , i would rather they release another global bundle of 20-26 again and maybe a few 4 box bundles to set us up for the quieter working months of january ,february,
 
i take it no boxes for  for today again then.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

they need to release 19 individually first :lol:

i wonder if they are also gunning up to black friday too?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

The company is called MemeBOX. They're not going to stray away from boxes, that's for certain.

I think that they used the boxes to build a name for themselves and now that they are making their own branded products as well as collaborating with companies and big names etc, they now want to make a name for themselves as a k-beauty store as well.

While this week off from boxes is abnormal for them as of late, back in the day we were all complaining that they were releasing boxes too fast when they'd come out with one, maybe two per week, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I remember not that long ago we were all wishing they would slow down on the box releases.

I think that they have a lot of stuff going on with their brand outside of the boxes, and since they've been really pummeling them out for the past 2 months, they probably needed a week off from new releases to get caught up with shipping, customer service issues, sales, new collaborations etc etc. 

In short, their entire business was built of of their k-beauty boxes. It's what makes them so successful. They are very smart business-wise, and there's no way they'll be trying to move away from boxes when that is not only what made them what they are now, but what makes them stand apart from every other k-beauty site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they need to release 19 individually first :lol:
> 
> i wonder if they are also gunning up to black friday too?


yes they do and i think black friday will be intresting just need to remember about customs as cousin says   they have been told to check and open more  parcels to stop companies undercharging.as xmas is coming.so shop goods may be a no go ,or multiple seperate orders but the shop shipping is attrocious.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, at least one customer service rep is answering - had an email from Gwen about a missing tracking number. Wish they would just say on their website / Facebook that due to the holiday season coming up, they haven't been releasing boxes but there will be new and fun boxes coming in the new year. Could drop a few hints about boxes to come but make it clear they will continue to release boxes and when.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

In the meantime, as it looks like its another no show today, off to have another look at the etude house website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, at least one customer service rep is answering - had an email from Gwen about a missing tracking number. Wish they would just say on their website / Facebook that due to the holiday season coming up, they haven't been releasing boxes but there will be new and fun boxes coming in the new year. Could drop a few hints about boxes to come but make it clear they will continue to release boxes and when.


I'm sure we can expect lots of new boxes coming by next week. That's my guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No worries! I think my wallet needed a breather anyway! haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a wonderful night (or day for some people!) ladies! I will be waking up tomorrow and hoping the DHL man comes and delivers my city girl/foot/sleeping bundle before I go to work.

I'll be sure to post pictures if I happen to be the first to get it, although I never am! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie I agree with you. I think we did say they were releasing too much and wanting our moneys blah blah. But this company knows no moderation! lol! It's the polar extremes. They either give us too much or nothing at all. I'm glad I don't have a psychological/heart condition...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...

That said, my parcels came through today in the wee hours and I ran out in pjs and messy hair + a pimple patch on my chin. I was like _whatever_, I don't want to run to the post office so its just one messy person with unbrushed teeth. But the postman was a new guy and he is kinda cute. OH GOD WHY.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

@@veritazy lol. could have been worse and a full face of face mask... i've done that.

but on better note at least my pony palette is on it's way


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Would love to agree but think Monday will bring that collab only (like the Pony palette this week). They might add a few new items to the shop as well but there are still boxes unsold so can't see them adding new ones just yet.

I'm not saying the wont release boxes, just that the focus will shift more towards the shop till the festive season is past so the boxes don't get lost in transit or stopped by customs. Also gives them time to source new suppliers / fulfil existing orders and get organised plus think up new better curated boxes in the new year.

I may be wrong as I miss the excitement of new boxes but without some explanation (and pretty soon), people will start looking elsewhere. I'm not scaremongering, just stating that people will get bored waiting and look elsewhere as that's human nature unfortunately. I've already spent over 100 dollars this week on other sites..money I may have spent on boxes...how many others have done the same I wonder? And without any explanation or new boxes, people will start slowly and reluctantly drifting away.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 7, 2014)

Has Korea's most wanted been unboxed yet? It shipped on the 28th of October, was it not sold in a bundle??

Nevermind I just found it, I'm an idiot. Derp.


----------



## bubu (Nov 7, 2014)

I did read an interview a few months back where the CEO of Memebox stated that the company ultimately wanted to produce and distribute its own branded products and focus on being an online Korean cosmetics retailer. 

Beauty boxes were not meant to be the bread and butter of the business.

Disclaimer: I'm not being an alarmist, the business is continuously evolving and I think we all agree that they are trying to adapt to a profitable business model.

I would link the article but I cannot find it now.

My thoughts on recent developments (or lack thereof):

- I am enjoying this Meme break as less frequent box releases don't bother me

- Box releases should be ready-to-ship or "ships soon"

- Global Memeshop shipping needs to be more competitive 

- Global Memeshop needs more product range 

- I would like customised subscription offerings (e.g. skin type) with the option of monthly or quarterly deliveries

- I am not interested in Memebox branded products


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

For those who know more about the Korean Memebox side of things - How often do they release boxes there?  It seems to me that it isn't that often - or not every monday, wed, friday like with the global stuff

@bubu  That is just strange to me - I wonder why did the CEO call his company memeBOX?  Why not memeSHOP?

The boxes are what gets people to purchase items.  It is like birchBOX.  they send out boxes, and they have a shop, but they will never stop doing their boxes.  That is what made their company.


----------



## bubu (Nov 7, 2014)

@@biancardi I have no idea.

I doubt the boxes will stop but it explains the release of Meme branded cosmetics and concentrated efforts on Meme Shop. 

It's looking like we are not going to get a Christmas box but I'm hoping there will be a whopper box for Korean New Year.


----------



## migasa (Nov 7, 2014)

New Memecosmetics:

http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/845496630296519496_30266863
http://iconosquare.com/viewer.php#/detail/822392619926365157_30266863

I am not interested...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 7, 2014)

I want new boxes Memebox! :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:   :scared:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

There comes a point where anticipation becomes, indifference.... I don't want to get to that point but I feel it coming


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Memebox has a successful business model with Memebox. There's no reason to believe that they will stop or curtail the heart of their business. I would not buy many products from the Memeshop unless I had already tried them in a Memebox and could not get them anywhere else.

There are too many really good K- beauty shopping sites which have better service than the Memeshop has,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

I have another value set coming DHL today. Not sure which one.. many more to be shipped.. So the new boxes arriving are coming at a great time with the sales lull in new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm very ready for new boxes to purchase though...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

who is getting foot therapy bundled?  If you get it today, please post spoilers!  I got this box but it is going snail mail..


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who is getting foot therapy bundled?  If you get it today, please post spoilers!  I got this box but it is going snail mail..


yep gotta agree wanna see city girl too


----------



## bubu (Nov 7, 2014)

My City Girl/Foot Therapy bundle is at the local DHL depot. It won't be out for delivery until Monday.

I'm not holding my breath as the G20 will most likely cause delays all next week though. Road closures galore.


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

I had my first memebox dream last night. Dreamt that there was a website glitch and they didn't realize that the new boxes didn't actually go live. So all the boxes came out at once and it was epic. Everyone was using their $200 coupon.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who is getting foot therapy bundled? If you get it today, please post spoilers! I got this box but it is going snail mail..


I am getting Foot Therapy / While you were Sleeping bundled. It has left Cincinatti but hasn't arrived yet to my local DHL. If I get it today, I will post pictures (and the cards as I know you all like to see those, LOL) but someone will probably post it before I get mine.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 7, 2014)

My 2p's worth:

-I'm not interested in their private label products unless and until they develop a buzz in their own right...I'm not going to buy random beauty products by an unknown brand until others have started suggesting it's awesome. So they would have to send out a lot of free products to bloggers etc, and the free products would have to be at least as good as what is already out there. Which in makeup terms is quite hard.

- I think the memeshop is mostly overpriced and I'm only going to buy things there that are either a) cheaper than rivals B) awesome products that are unavailable elsewhere.

-In the absence of boxes I have product overload already, so I would probably switch to buying individual items with free shipping from places like bnk/f2plus1.

- Despite product overload, I will always buy some boxes while they remain at the current $23 ish price point and level of quality, just because there's that 'what if'/FOMO feeling.

For me the boxes are the main appeal of meme. I've been tempted by shop products but often end up sourcing elsewhere for cheaper. I think it would be crazy of them to focus the business on the shop if they can't match prices elsewhere. The boxes draw people into meme, not the shop...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who is getting foot therapy bundled?  If you get it today, please post spoilers!  I got this box but it is going snail mail..


I'm getting it but my tracking code info hasn't been updated; it's still in Korea since yesterday sooo maybe it comes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Got it with the city girl


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

Not sure who lives near a Face Shop - but they're having a 20% off in-store sale this weekend. The email I received doesn't specify Canada only, and it came from their general North American email address, so I assume it's NA wide.

I haven't received my TFS Memebox yet, but at least the contents have been revealed so I know what not to buy this weekend.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 7, 2014)

@@Jane George @@biancardi If foot box is good, I hope it's put to free express page! I don't mind grabbing it after unboxing...(wished it happened for a few other boxes but they always sell out/removed).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



northtosouth said:


> Despite product overload, I will always buy some boxes while they remain at the current $23 ish price point and level of quality, just because there's that 'what if'/FOMO feeling.


^^ Yep I agree that was their main selling point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

Geez, it's getting ridiculous, no new boxes again!

Has anyone actually contacted them with any questions about this lack of release? Are they going down or is there sth else we should know? I'm not really panicky, but it just gets on my nerves. And this lack of information and the apparent lack of any VIP perks we could seriously use - what's there to use when there's nothing to buy?! - seems quite disrespectful for me. I think a valid company shouldn't just keep people hanging and send them new emails about VIP status every day when it's seriously nothing to be happy about at all!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 7, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Not sure who lives near a Face Shop - but they're having a 20% off in-store sale this weekend. The email I received doesn't specify Canada only, and it came from their general North American email address, so I assume it's NA wide.
> 
> I haven't received my TFS Memebox yet, but at least the contents have been revealed so I know what not to buy this weekend.


That's going on at our  Bayshore shopping mall in Ottawa! Really excited!

Anyone know why the Wine &amp; cheese + wtf bundle got delayed until Nov 13th? - I never received a notice to the shipping date change...


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

I think this talk of Memebox going away from selling boxes is crazy talk


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That's going on at our  Bayshore shopping mall in Ottawa! Really excited!
> 
> Anyone know why the Wine &amp; cheese + wtf bundle got delayed until Nov 13th? - I never received a notice to the shipping date change...


When I got my shipping update email a couple weeks ago it said that the ship date on the website was incorrect and it was shipping on 11/13


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Geez, it's getting ridiculous, no new boxes again!
> 
> Has anyone actually contacted them with any questions about this lack of release? Are they going down or is there sth else we should know? I'm not really panicky, but it just gets on my nerves. And this lack of information and the apparent lack of any VIP perks we could seriously use - what's there to use when there's nothing to buy?! - seems quite disrespectful for me. I think a valid company shouldn't just keep people hanging and send them new emails about VIP status every day when it's seriously nothing to be happy about at all


I think they're just taking a breather after the franticness of October. Plus, they may be curious about how the Memeshops operate without box releases--they probably want data on whether people can actually be enticed to shop in the Memeshop.

Memebox apparently took in $700,000 in September--this is from an article we were discussing in the affiliates section. With the new Memebox China opening and several rounds of investment $$ backing the company, I think they're here to stay. One week without boxes may just be a move to let the staff sleep a few hours per night and switch gears for coming holiday sales. I'm optimistic about Memebox (and that wasn't always the case).


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

Looks like Memebox has been busy doing a massive restock instead of putting together new boxes. I just bought My Honey Box, but Citrus Care, From Jeju, the princess boxes, and some other ones have been restocked.

I was so tempted to invest in Rapunzel, but I have Hair Salon coming and I can't justify that many hair products.


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't see any restock. Is it gone already?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I don't see any restock. Is it gone already?


There on the sold out pages. I picked up Snow White


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans Thank you so much for this info!!!! I just picked up Snow White, Citrus Care and a 2nd OMG2 box. (I happened to have loved that box...)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

look in sold out sections on superbox/memebox


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

I just got My Honey Box. Thanks for posting @@TonyaBeans


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

I have to get ready for work soon and I'm afraid to get in the shower for fear of my DHL man coming with my foot/city girl/sleeping bundle LOL

C'MON DHL GUY!

He always seems to come at like, 9 AM whenever I'm not waiting impatiently. Today I'm dying to get my boxes and he's nowhere to be found!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie Sorry to be an enabler but Snow White is back in stock!

I know you were lusting after that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ilynx (Nov 7, 2014)

Aah the restocks! Must resist.. But snow white is so tempting!


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> There on the sold out pages. I picked up Snow White


Thank you . I got Snow White( so happy). I hope it is not some kind of error and we will get our boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have to get ready for work soon and I'm afraid to get in the shower for fear of my DHL man coming with my foot/city girl/sleeping bundle LOL
> 
> C'MON DHL GUY!
> 
> He always seems to come at like, 9 AM whenever I'm not waiting impatiently. Today I'm dying to get my boxes and he's nowhere to be found!


sending 'you better move it thoughts' to your dhl man.


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks @@TonyaBeans! I grabbed 2 each for gifts: Yogurt, My Honey and Cute Wishlist 2


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 7, 2014)

So....I think the Dearberry pencil I got in the Chocolate aMania box is mouldy. Can anyone tell me what the date means on the lid? http://m.imgur.com/a/7DQVn


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

oh my... date or not i'd email them


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie Sorry to be an enabler but Snow White is back in stock!
> 
> I know you were lusting after that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah oh youu!!!

I totally bought it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

i'm not tempted as it will throw my numbers out lol


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> So....I think the Dearberry pencil I got in the Chocolate aMania box is mouldy. Can anyone tell me what the date means on the lid? http://m.imgur.com/a/7DQVn


Note to self, check pencil when it comes today. That does look like mold to me. If it was the fats breaking down it would be more of a white colour like cheap chocolate can get.


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> So....I think the Dearberry pencil I got in the Chocolate aMania box is mouldy. Can anyone tell me what the date means on the lid? http://m.imgur.com/a/7DQVn


Eew! That's manufacture date but that doesn't look right to me. I would contact them - provably better send that pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

gross mine too. date is 121105


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> hahah oh youu!!!
> 
> I totally bought it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad you got it! I didn't want you to miss out.

Plus the extra products we accumulate can always become holiday gifts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (that is my uber overspending rationale for this time of the year!)


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gross mine too. date is 121105


Was it sealed up with plastic or it just had the top on it?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

had706 said:


> Was it sealed up with plastic or it just had the top on it?


sealed. i unwrapped it to look. you can see spores on top of it





worse further down too


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gross mine too. date is 121105


ugh mine three...eeewwww


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sealed. i unwrapped it to look. you can see spores on top of it


That makes me think it would have been contaminated in the manufacturing process. Yuck though!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

gettig a product almost older than my neice is quite scary too lol


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 7, 2014)

I actually feel a bit sick. I'm a big baby about mould....unless it's in cheese. I knew something was wrong when I first tried to swatch it and got nothing.


----------



## Fae (Nov 7, 2014)

Mut is seriously the best place to check if there any restocks! Thank you! ^^

I just bought the my honey


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2014)

Am debating getting the restocked Citrus Care box.  Are there spoilers anywhere?  Thanks!

Never mind, found it.  In the Spoilers thread.  Duh, me!  Need much more coffee this morning.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

That's super gross! How come customs didn't seize that stuff?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

I've actually purchased eyeliner that has that weird powdery look on it before and while I don't know if that's mold, I do think it's probably old. I would definitely contact them about it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I used a 20% off coupon this morning to pick up a bunch of stragglers I hadn't ordered yet plus the restock of a Citrus Care. Saved 43,00! I like that coupon!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Got me another Rapunzel box as loved the piggy stuff (Eliza something). Worked wonders with daughter's tangled mess and not seen it anywhere else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

i'm not too bothered but wouldn't use it. I am hard to gross out tbh.

I just don't want 9 year old products passed off as new


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

I got Snow White and Rapunzel - hope it's not a mistake again and they will actually ship.


----------



## had706 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'm not too bothered but wouldn't use it. I am hard to gross out tbh.
> 
> I just don't want 9 year old products passed off as new


I think the 12 is the year though so nov 5, 2012? Normally I would say unopened items are good 3 yrs but I definitely wouldn't use this!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Looks like Memebox has been busy doing a massive restock instead of putting together new boxes. I just bought My Honey Box, but Citrus Care, From Jeju, the princess boxes, and some other ones have been restocked.
> 
> I was so tempted to invest in Rapunzel, but I have Hair Salon coming and I can't justify that many hair products.


Thanks so much for this post.  I was finally able to get the My Honey Box I've wanted.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Would sure be nice if Memebox would let you know if a box on your Wishlist is restocked.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

oh ok still not gonna use it


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 7, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> That's super gross! How come customs didn't seize that stuff?


Assuming it is mould, I don't see why they would? They only check cosmetic packages here if they are likely to have nail polish or perfume inside.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've actually purchased eyeliner that has that weird powdery look on it before and while I don't know if that's mold, I do think it's probably old. I would definitely contact them about it.


me too - I don't think it is mold.  This is the waxy bloom on the crayon.  Mine doesn't have that, btw, but seeing a waxy bloom on a darker colored item just indicates to me that it went thru some extreme temperatures (at least imho)


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

Yay for everyone who grabbed restocks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know where I can get the Edmong honeybee water cream from the honey box? That's the only item I wanted out of the box. Thanks! 

I got bored and tracked the flight for my While you were sleeping &amp; Foot Care. It's landing in Vancouver in two hours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 7, 2014)

There was no colour payoff when I tried to swatch it, though


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> There was no colour payoff when I tried to swatch it, though


It works well for me and my brows.   I actually like it a lot!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

I will get my Foot Therapy / While you were sleeping bundle today, Yeah! The only thing is the DHL hub is over 2 hours away and yesterday she did not deliver my Collaboration bundle until 2:00 pm. So someone else will probably post spoilers before I even get mine.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I will get my Foot Therapy / While you were sleeping bundle today, Yeah! The only thing is the DHL hub is over 2 hours away and yesterday she did not deliver my Collaboration bundle until 2:00 pm. So someone else will probably post spoilers before I even get mine.


I usually get mine very early in the morning, and it's now 11:30 am and no sign of my DHL guy...I think he's punishing me since I've made him come here a dozen times so far in the past 2 weeks LOL


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 7, 2014)

Mine has the white stuff on it, but it looks nothing like mould to me. No spores, no nothing. Just like its been warm.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Mine has the white stuff on it, but it looks nothing like mould to me. No spores, no nothing. Just like its been warm.


We need fanserviced to use her IPhone microscope to look at it up close, LOL


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 7, 2014)

Totally missed it first go but they restocked Marzia with the eyeliners


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Got my bundle guys!! Posting pics in the spoiler thread as soon as I can!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie cool


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

Has any of the restocks sold out yet? Because I find it a little worrying that all of them still seem available - have they really restocked so many boxes or is this some kind of mistake again? I hope not, I really want my princess boxes but I'm distrustful towards restocks these days.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Caved and got the Citrus care box as would use all the products in that one I think. Really hope they do honour the restocks....fingers crossed.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Got my bundle guys!! Posting pics in the spoiler thread as soon as I can!


Since mine will come today I am not going to look. I need to at least get a box to open that I haven't seen. It will be nice to get a surprise!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok spoilers are up in the spoilers thread! So sorry the card pictures are blurry! I wasn't able to edit them and I have to rush off to work! Enjoy them ladies!! &lt;3


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ok spoilers are up in the spoilers thread! So sorry the card pictures are blurry! I wasn't able to edit them and I have to rush off to work! Enjoy them ladies!! &lt;3


Thank you for the spoilers. Did you get your golden ticket? I'm seriously curious about this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thank you for the spoilers. Did you get your golden ticket? I'm seriously curious about this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I forgot about that. I'll let you know when I get mine.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Got my bundle guys!! Posting pics in the spoiler thread as soon as I can!


Thank you so much for posting!
These boxes look so good! Total quality, very excited about the direction in which even the boxes with modest price tags are heading. I can't believe City Girl, a $23 box, came through that strong with three full-size products from two brands I'm obsessed with right now. Total lucky last-minute buy omg. So excited!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

The picture for marzia2 has items from marzia1. If love to order 1 but do not want 2. Ugh, what to do?!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> These boxes look so good! Total quality, very excited about the direction in which even the boxes with modest price tags are heading. I can't believe City Girl, a $23 box, came through that strong with three full-size products from two brands I'm obsessed with right now. Total lucky last-minute buy omg. So excited!


Watch for the 



Spoiler



Mizon blush


in the City Girl box. Mine was leaking a bit when it showed up, but nothing I couldn't clean up real quick.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 7, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The picture for marzia2 has items from marzia1. If love to order 1 but do not want 2. Ugh, what to do?!


I think it's just collaboration #2, but cpm #1. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The picture for marzia2 has items from marzia1. If love to order 1 but do not want 2. Ugh, what to do?!


this is marzia 1 http://us.memebox.com/superbox/collaborations-superbox/cutiepiemarzia/collaboration-box-2-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia#.VF0CKck1fIU


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

Now memebox is down for me, ugh, I really want that box for my daughter for Xmas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well of to work I have to go.  Anyone is welcome in the US to pick up that box for me!   :laughing: 

K got it, bye all have a great day!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I forgot about that. I'll let you know when I get mine.


Thanks, I'm not getting any golden ticket boxes but I'm very curious what prizes you'll all get. Hopefully something great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

My eyebrow pencil has the same white stuff. I think it's just bloomed, but even if that's all it is it doesn't work.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

just got two vip points... valid for two days.... i hate the short dates esp. as my review points havent come 48hrs after request


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

so I just got 2 VIP points that will expire in 2 days...with no new  boxes


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

blinded said:


> My eyebrow pencil has the same white stuff. I think it's just bloomed, but even if that's all it is it doesn't work.


that is strange.

I swatched on my hand first, to get it started.   I don't have any issues with it...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoa, my account just got 2 VIP points that expires in two days. But there are no boxes to spend it on and I already placed an order last night.. Bah..


----------



## Fae (Nov 7, 2014)

I wish they had come out a few hours earlier!


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is strange.
> 
> I swatched on my hand first, to get it started.   I don't have any issues with it...


I seems dried out. Honestly, not a huge loss because it's too dark for me and I would end up swapping it anyways. 

And really, two points that expire in two days with no new releases? Not even going to bother, but it would have been nice to have them this morning.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 7, 2014)

Typical....just bought two boxes and then get the 2 points..gah!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 7, 2014)

2 points less than an hour after I bought the Snow White restock... oh Memebox, why do you have to play with my heart? Lol..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

[quote name="Alidolly" post="2324457" timestamp="1415354455"

I'm not saying the wont release boxes, just that the focus will shift more towards the shop till the festive season is past so the boxes don't get lost in transit or stopped by customs.

Any boxes released now won't ship til January. There are over 20 boxes shipping between now and the end of December. Maybe that 4th rumored CutiePie will ship in December?

I don't believe they'll stop doing boxes. I'm pretty sure they know exactly which side their bread is buttered on and sales back that up.

I do agree that they'll expand the Memeshop but I think it'll be a while before they're actually competitive in that market.

I *do* think they need to tell people what's going on! In the beginning they released a few boxes a month. Then it seemed random. It was exciting when we figured out the pattern. The last two months have had way more boxes than the previous ones.

If they went back to releasing four boxes a week, I'd still be happy but two weeks with nothing has been really strange!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Has any of the restocks sold out yet? Because I find it a little worrying that all of them still seem available - have they really restocked so many boxes or is this some kind of mistake again? I hope not, I really want my princess boxes but I'm distrustful towards restocks these days.


OMG2 and My Honey Box are sold out again.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Any boxes released now won't ship til January. There are over 20 boxes shipping between now and the end of December. Maybe that 4th rumored CutiePie will ship in December?
> 
> I don't believe they'll stop doing boxes. I'm pretty sure they know exactly which side their bread is buttered on and sales back that up.
> 
> ...


it is only been a week, correct? Last friday, they released the Samantha box and the 29th they did innisfree.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Thanks, I'm not getting any golden ticket boxes but I'm very curious what prizes you'll all get. Hopefully something great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My Golden Ticket was just $3.00 off my next box and it expires end of March. No big win for me. That was the only Golden ticket box I bought. I hope others on here have better luck!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

Random question - has anyone will a bee sting allergy used any of the bee venom products?

I bought My Honey Box for the peeling mask, and then remembered I had a pretty severe bee sting allergy as a kid. I've avoided bees ever since, but I don't want to break out the epi-pen for a face mask gone wrong.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

i look at it this way - the golden tickets are an extra and 3.00 off is still 3.00 off. We all love our 5.00 off coupons, so here is one that is just a little bit less than that one!

I think I have 3 boxes with a golden ticket, so even if that is just the 3.00 coupon, that would be 3 3.00 coupons for me to use!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@LoveSkinCare 

Can the coupon only be used on boxes, not shop orders?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is only been a week, correct? Last friday, they released the Samantha box and the 29th they did innisfree.


Oh yes, you are right! The 23rd was faceshop/skinfood and then the 29th was innisfree. I feel kinda bad but I don't even feel like the collaboration boxes are even boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> more like Naked boxes, maybe.
Still... one box (okay fine, 2 counting Samantha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) in 14 days since Faceshop/Skinfood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(If my calculations are correct of course)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My Golden Ticket was just $3.00 off my next box and it expires end of March. No big win for me. That was the only Golden ticket box I bought. I hope others on here have better luck!


Oh nice! I got one golden ticket box and I'll totally use a coupon like that!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @LoveSkinCare
> 
> So, maybe we didn't get $5 off any order coupons this month, because they were planning for this sweepstakes thing? Maybe I shouldn't have commented on what a ridiculous joke it would be if the sweepstakes prizes weren't even as good as their regular coupons.
> 
> Can it only be used on boxes, not shop orders?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It says it can only be used on Memeboxes, Superboxes and Value sets.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

It would have been nice to get the 2 points while boxes were being released.

I think a lot of those VIP points will be expiring this month. 2 points just isn't really enough to go out of my way to find a box I'd like.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh nice! I got one golden ticket box and I'll totally use a coupon like that!


I will definately use it. It's a coupon code.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh yes, you are right! The 23rd was faceshop/skinfood and then the 29th was innisfree. I feel kinda bad but I don't even feel like the collaboration boxes are even boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> more like Naked boxes, maybe.
> 
> Still... one box (okay fine, 2 counting Samantha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) in 14 days since Faceshop/Skinfood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (If my calculations are correct of course)


Garden of Eden &amp; Hot &amp; Cool boxes on the 27th and cutie pie 3 on the 25th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess those boxes were not that exciting!! haha


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Garden of Eden &amp; Hot &amp; Cool boxes on the 27th and cutie pie 3 on the 25th I guess those boxes were not that exciting!! haha


That actually makes me feel better! I forgot those and I even bought garden of Eden! I guess it's not as bad as I thought!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

The Chosungah collaboration pact is going to be $19. I'm going to get it as an experiment and see if it's less scary in person. Hahahah


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Chosungah collaboration pact is going to be $19. I'm going to get it as an experiment and see if it's less scary in person. Hahahah


I really did assume the photos were exaggerated...Hopefully, by a lot. Curious to see what it really looks like. 

Did you see the latest Chosungah product to make an appearance in a box today?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really did assume the photos were exaggerated...Hopefully, by a lot. Curious to see what it really looks like.
> 
> Did you see the latest Chosungah product to make an appearance in a box today?


YES!!! AND I GOT THAT BOX, WOO!!!

Also, two products from



Spoiler



Migabee,


which seems like a really cool company. I want their crazy hot mask made out of pepper extract. ahahah


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@ Yeah, I really am enjoying the M (too lazy to do a spoiler, sorry!) products so far. The City Girl thing of course contained some items I doubt are all that popular, but it was so much better curated than things like Thumbs Up and the recent Korea's Most Wanted 2.

They really like to keep us guessing, don't they?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

I know few people were discussing the Benton Snail Essence a few pages back. I was just wondering if those who used it ordered the essence recently from the global shop? Just want to make sure since I just heard about the effects from the bad batch.    Thanks!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Yeah, I really am enjoying the M (too lazy to do a spoiler, sorry!) products so far. The City Girl thing of course contained some items I doubt are all that popular, but it was so much better curated than things like Thumbs Up and the recent Korea's Most Wanted 2.
> 
> They really like to keep us guessing, don't they?


Yeah, I honestly thought the box would be a bunch of Shara Shara eyeliner and a marked-up lip tint and maybe a mist. hahahah I was so wrong--this box is great.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, I honestly thought the box would be a bunch of Shara Shara eyeliner and a marked-up lip tint and maybe a mist. hahahah I was so wrong--this box is great.


I bought the full value set of 3 boxes, and with shipping being free and it being part of a 20% off order I figured if there was even two items I'd use it would be worth it. After those best of and most wanted failures, and seeing a cheek product for the spoiler...I was a bit worried.

But I'm really surprised by how it was curated. Sure, some things aren't exciting (like the Shara Shara), but there was some great surprises in there. ...And another kit from our beloved C? That totally made the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 7, 2014)

ohhh i am really excited for city girl. it was one of the boxes my in laws bought me for christmas


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 7, 2014)

Now that I've seen the spoiler for While You Were Sleeping I'm so happy I ordered it.  And again THANKS to @@TonyaBeans earlier today who posted that restocked boxes were available.  If I had waited until I received the email saying so from Memebox, the one I wanted, My Honey Box, would have been sold out.  Memehappiness.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

Silver Nail, the Honey 2 box is nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't done much with mine yet-- too many other products that will expire if I don't dig in and use them. I also got a new honey oil cleanser in the CPM3 box this week- that was the highlight of the box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a cold and slept all day so I bought the Wakeup Makeup restock- I am hoping to get the berry toned box and not the peach one- ha ha.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 7, 2014)

I feel like memebox wants us to spend any points we have (because of reviews etc) on old boxes so next week that the new ones will come, we won't have any points or vip points... Disappointed that the 2 memepoints cannot be used with new boxes...

On the bright side, I like the while you were sleeping and the foot therapy!!! I hope I arrive them as soon as possible!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

At long last I've found the item I've been searching for: plain cotton wipes (with a finger pocket) to make homemade Blithe 7 second pads! Purederm makes them--Purederm isn't an expensive brand, but I find that most of the time I really like the stuff they make, so YAY! Now that the weather is a bit drier and colder I've been doing something like 8 different layers of moisture morning and night and my skin LOVES it. Blithe pads sound like a nice (and quicker) way to get tons of moisture.

Regarding contamination in jars that folks were discussing much earlier: I'm going to test my products (I just dip my [clean] fingers in) and see if they have bacterial, fungal, or yeast growth. There are dip slides formulated for people who make and sell lotion on a small scale, and since my blog has ads and I'm an affiliate, there's a budget line for "crazy stuff that might turn out to be useful."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll keep you posted.  :drive:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@



Spoiler



I have been looking EVERYWHERE for some sort of plain peeling gauze and all the ones I used to purchase vanished from RRS, I couldn't even seem to find something on GMarket

Thank you so much! I'll have to grab a bunch of those with my upcoming Avecko order.

Yikes! $3 isn't bad, but it shows the original price as being $20. 

Sorry to pester you, but I don't suppose you know what their shipping cost model is?



Has anyone else noticed how in the emails about this month's VIP they mention how our perks are based on how much we buy. I wonder if that's actually true, because so far we haven't seen any new perks that reflect that statement. Perhaps next month our VIP points will be based on this month's purchases?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sorry to pester you, but I don't suppose you know what their shipping cost model is?


Yeah, no idea what's up with the original price--lol.

TMON's price model seems to work like Meme-K's: shipping is free if you buy a certain amount on a specific page. So this says "9,800원 이상 무료배송", which means that shipping is free to Avecko if you spend more than 9,800 won on that page.

Btw--Ticket Monster is where Memebox's founder used to work before starting Memebox. I'm totally seeing the similarities, so I'm going to be browsing TMON hard this weekend! DEALS!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@ Even the high end peeling gauzes and serums go on sale for $20, and this is Purederm we're talking about! I have to agree though, I think similar to Pure Smile, even though they're not high end brands or things we get excited about, so far the things I've used I've liked (and sometimes loved). 

I'll definitely have to poke around a bit, and the layout reminds me a lot of the Meme-K site. Definitely a great deal though since so many of those peeling serums come with tons of excess serum, plus I have some scaling toners that would be great with those I'm sure.

Definitely not worried about reaching free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the VIP email said the same thing last month. The only thing that I noticed is that with all the orders I placed last month, I got at least 4 different codes for $5 off $30 so maybe that is what they mean by the more you buy the more you get?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

DHL just left my big box with the Foot Therapy and While You Were Sleeping boxes!!! 

I am really happy to see higher quality items in the foot therapy box than in the last foot box. This box is so full that I can not repack and close it correctly without some re-arranging. I really like the curation of this box.* ^^ 5 to Memebox!!*

While You Were Sleeping ( WYWS for short) is also very heavy and is the larger sized box. Wow, products from head to toe and it all appears to be good quality items.  I hope everyone who got this will be as happy as I am-- if we can only find a space for the products and time to use them up, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*WYWS has two extremely fragranced creams-- forewarned if you have migraines or other perfume sensitivities.* I was really surprised at the huge amount of fragrance in a product for use in the eye area ( not a spoiler- we all knew this box would contain creams and so forth).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got the $3 ticket in the WYWS box. 

_Hey, Memebox, please make more boxes so we can spend our tickets on what we love- Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know if that a secondary account of mine was awarded VIP status along with my main account.. I honestly do not think I bought 5 boxes on the secondary account in 3 months but I probably did buy 4 with one regrettable Memeshop order of the camel milk cream and the 7 second AM masks which I STILL haven't received. THIS is why the Memeshop will never be a viable option for me.

They have totally blown my order as I ordered the two things which were in stock 4 weeks ago now.

NO excuse for this.

Anyway, I think they need to get their business together better as a whole. I don't think the extra VIP status was warranted, and it just makes me mad all over again about my Memeshop order that isn't here and doesn't show any signs of ever arriving.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare But aren't those sent to affiliates/inflluencers? I don't know, I still feel like we're missing a part of this whole new VIP system. I'm curious to see what happens when new boxes are released.

@@GirlyGirlie They're honestly just recently starting to send out those items. People only recently started to receive their camel creams and 7 seconds masks. I did purchase two of each on separate accounts to take advantage of the $5 off for each item. I JUST received one of each like 2 days ago, and expect the others will arrive soon. We all basically ordered those things around the same time because of the free shipping offer (which wasn't available for very long), so I think they probably had no idea how many would sell.

Either way, I do agree. And I really do believe part of this whole Memebox break is to try to catch up on things and get things running properly. I know things are a complete mess over there, because I'm still receiving a bunch of stuff that I never ordered. And keep getting Memeshop boxes that aren't mine. And others have told me they're having the same thing, often while waiting for something they did order from the Memeshop. 

I think you'll probably receive yours is the next few days or so, it seems like they're finally catching up on those older free sampling event items.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 7, 2014)

@@cfisher they were codes that were on my order confirmation emails. I am not an affiliate or influencer. I just figured they were the extra VIP perks for placing orders. Did you not get any last month? They were at the top of each order confirmation email.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare But aren't those sent to affiliates/inflluencers? I don't know, I still feel like we're missing a part of this whole new VIP system. I'm curious to see what happens when new boxes are released.
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie They're honestly just recently starting to send out those items. People only recently started to receive their camel creams and 7 seconds masks. I did purchase two of each on separate accounts to take advantage of the $5 off for each item. I JUST received one of each like 2 days ago, and expect the others will arrive soon. We all basically ordered those things around the same time because of the free shipping offer (which wasn't available for very long), so I think they probably had no idea how many would sell.
> 
> ...


LOL, just kidding here but if you get ANOTHER set of camel cream and 7 second masks, if they are addressed to a chick in TX, would you let me know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I FINALLY tracked down the email with the order ( I had forgotten that there is a Memebox order with the shop order so the charge was higher than what I was looking for).. I ordered my items on Oct. 15. 

My tracking says that Country of Origin is preparing shipping label, so the items haven't even left Korea yet.

THIS is why the Memeshop will never make it as a stand alone enterprise, nor will it be competitive with other shops we buy from in Korea. The only shop I have bought from that's this slow to ship products is Tester Korea and sometimes, they can be extremely slow to process orders, but it's maybe 4 days, not weeks. I hope they know this- I REALLY hope the poster last night who said she read they were going to focus on their own branded products in the shop sales was wrong, or that the article was wrong.

I know we bought at a time with special offers, but if they have competent marketing people, shouldn't they KNOW their supply vs. demand by now?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@cfisher they were codes that were on my order confirmations email. I am not an affiliate or influencer. I just figured they were the extra VIP perks for placing orders. Did you not get any last month? They were at the top of each order confirmation email.


*If you mean the codes in pink numbers and letters that are for $10 off a $50 purchase on the order confirmation, yes, they are there,* but it used to be off $40 and now that's changed too.They are still nice to have and in a few cases, you can use them with another code ( I think it's with the 3 and 4 box bundle codes) . I got 2 emails with different codes in pink with my order confirms,  today. ( I bought another restocked box for 2 products in it, LOL.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 7, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans Thank you again for posting about the restocks.

I would have totally missed out on all the boxes I purchased if you didn't.

They all were SOLD OUT by the time Meme sent the restock email.

It was so satisfying to actually buy a box while this new release drought is going on....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Sorry, now I know what you meant! I don't know, getting a code on each order to use on our next order (of a set amount) just seems like a neverending cycle. It doesn't seem like an "extra" though for those of us that place large/frequent orders. I think I'm just so used to just using the standard $5 off codes that I kept forgetting that they even existed haha. Woops!

@GirlyGirlie 

Hahahaha, I did get a lip tint gloss thingy that was half my address, then half someone else's (apartment number and the state was Utah). If I get extra camel creams or 7 Seconds with weird address information I'll be sure to go to you first! 

I think there's something wrong with the postal service they're using, my Memeshop orders have been doing that EXACT same thing. Some restocks I purchased a few weeks ago said the same thing about the origin post office, and then just magically showed up three weeks later, I was getting worried at that point. Also, something really strange that I noticed is that it never showed a scan for NYC where the packages tend to go through customs, but rather didn't show a scan until somewhere in upstate NY. 

I REALLY hate how hit or miss the Memeshop is, especially since they'll sometimes make a big deal out of "these items ship right away" for free sampling event things. Lately, it seems to be only miss. But sadly, it's not just TesterKorea that can be like this. I've had TesterKorea orders shipped within two days, and others that weren't shipped for nearly a month. But I've experienced the same thing with RRS, TesterKorea, and two other sites whose names I can't even recall. 

Memebox is definitely trying to focus more on their Memeshop, and I sort of knew this would happen. A friend of mine that teaches in Korea knows someone that works for a company that deals with Memebox in Korea, and they are apparently trying to expand their shop a lot. And I know that their global boxes are really different from the Meme-K boxes, and the Memeshop is definitely where they have the potential to make a ton of money. I don't think they will ever stop with the boxes, ignoring the fact that it's what their company started with, they need all of those new customers coming in, and they need us to get lots of new items to experiment with. Part of why those companies give Memebox their items for free/dirt cheap is to get people to try them, and so many of us would NEVER pay such high amounts for those products unless we did get to try them first in the boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> At long last I've found the item I've been searching for: plain cotton wipes (with a finger pocket) to make homemade Blithe 7 second pads! Purederm makes them--Purederm isn't an expensive brand, but I find that most of the time I really like the stuff they make, so YAY! Now that the weather is a bit drier and colder I've been doing something like 8 different layers of moisture morning and night and my skin LOVES it. Blithe pads sound like a nice (and quicker) way to get tons of moisture.
> 
> Regarding contamination in jars that folks were discussing much earlier: I'm going to test my products (I just dip my [clean] fingers in) and see if they have bacterial, fungal, or yeast growth. There are dip slides formulated for people who make and sell lotion on a small scale, and since my blog has ads and I'm an affiliate, there's a budget line for "crazy stuff that might turn out to be useful."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll keep you posted.  :drive:


I don't know about the dip strips but I do know that if fingers are regularly swiped through skin care creams, bacteria does grow on agar plates. I've done the testing myself with hospital lab equipment and technique to see if bacterial growth in creams should be a concern. At the time, it mattered a great deal because I was buying skin care where a single jar would be over $200 and contamination through secondary transfer would matter economically if not in skin health.

I've never gotten any type of skin problem from a potentially contaminated cosmetic item, but I worked with a healthy nurse who did get a horrible Staph. lesion on her face which she believed was from her own skin care products at home, not from a patient.. She was a beautiful lady, too. It left a very large and noticeable scar on her face.  However, this is not usually the case with makeup products ( color cosmetics). They are not nearly as likely to culture out anything.. I know we all are clean, but handwashing technique varies, and there are usually  bacteria growing on the vanity sink handles as well. 

She thinks she washed her hands after getting home from work, then did her nightly skin care routine ( we worked 3 PM to 11 PM) and her initial handwashing got something on the bathroom sink handles that then got into a skin care product.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@TonyaBeans Thank you again for posting about the restocks.
> 
> I would have totally missed out on all the boxes I purchased if you didn't.
> 
> ...


YES, thank you TonyaBeans. 

I bought a second restock. Bad, bad Memebox addict that I am.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

I Love the While You Were Sleeping box! It came this morning but had to run to work. Stayed spoiler free for the whole day, lol!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahhh I'm such a dolt because I was on my way to work and in a huge rush,  I posted the WYWS picture on here and instagram and it showed the code and some jerk used it lol.

Thanks for the warnings from the lovely MUT ladies, but it was too little too late by the time I checked it, so I guess I'll just leave the original pictures up...wah.

It was only $3 but still &lt;/3


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! That's really awful. I hope it was someone on Instagram, not here. (What a jerk!) 

Did you just try to use it and it wouldn't let you?

I'm sending you mine.

@ Lowe



Spoiler



Did you see the peeling pads that Fanserviced posted? I couldn't find anything like it when I searched, but the last thing I thought to search for was "microfiber pads," I think I searched for every variation of "peeling" "pads" and "gauze" and found nothing! 

Did you want me to grab you some of those? They look just like the 7 seconds ones, those are definitely better than the peeling gauzes I used to buy, hah.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> YES, thank you TonyaBeans.
> 
> I bought a second restock. Bad, bad Memebox addict that I am.


No problem guys!! I have been stalking the sold out pages trying to get my hands on Wine and Cheese!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! That's really awful. I hope it was someone on Instagram, not here. (What a jerk!)
> 
> Did you just try to use it and it wouldn't let you?
> 
> ...


Aww thank you so much you didn't have to do that!

It was my own fault for sure! I was just rushing around getting ready for work, and when the boxes showed up, I just watned to get the spoiler pics up asap so everyone could stop waiting! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was planning on editing out the code but that somehow slipped my mind until I got to work and wasn't able to edit it until I got home. 

Yea, I tried to use it and it said "invalid code" or whatever so it seems like someone grabbed it in just a few hours. It's just $3, but still kind of rude on their part, even if it was my fault! LOL


----------



## biancardi (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I'm such a dolt because I was on my way to work and in a huge rush,  I posted the WYWS picture on here and instagram and it showed the code and some jerk used it lol.
> 
> Thanks for the warnings from the lovely MUT ladies, but it was too little too late by the time I checked it, so I guess I'll just leave the original pictures up...wah.
> 
> It was only $3 but still &lt;/3


oh man, that was really jerky of someone to do that...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

I figured if you knew someone had used it, it meant you were trying to checkout. I'm sure when I eventually place a new order, I'll have another coupon available anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But seriously, I wouldn't have even had the thought in my mind to be sure to edit out the code. And I don't think it's your fault at all! It's really quite ridiculous that someone would steal your code, especially over $3.

I'm just really grateful it wasn't a high value code, Yikes.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I figured if you knew someone had used it, it meant you were trying to checkout. I'm sure when I eventually place a new order, I'll have another coupon available anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But seriously, I wouldn't have even had the thought in my mind to be sure to edit out the code. And I don't think it's your fault at all! It's really quite ridiculous that someone would steal your code, especially over $3.
> 
> I'm just really grateful it wasn't a high value code, Yikes.


haha omg if it was a high valued code I probably would have locked in in a safe in instead of posting a picture of it LOL I take full responsibility for forgetting to edit the code out, but you have to be a really shady person to take someone's code when it's for a whopping $3. Like...if I posted the grand prize code or something, I'm sure that would be hard for someone to resist LOL....but $3? I guess someone really wanted a discount on their restock box or something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

Hahaha, well you may have just saved someone from spacing out and posting a photo of a higher prize, and I'm sure you just saved a few people their $3 code! 

Yeah, I mean if it was one of those $100 worth of boxes or better, I'm sure people would be rushing to steal it (which is still awful). But I'm always amazed when people do something so obnoxious over such a silly thing. I mean, a single $3 off code?

Those restocks are usually a race to the finish line, I was amazed how slowly they sold today. Snow White was hanging around hours after it was posted, and everyone wanted that restock!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?! That's really awful. I hope it was someone on Instagram, not here. (What a jerk!)
> 
> Did you just try to use it and it wouldn't let you?
> 
> ...


Yes! If you're placing an order already I would live a few packs. How many are in a pack? I can PayPal you! Thank you!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahhh I'm such a dolt because I was on my way to work and in a huge rush,  I posted the WYWS picture on here and instagram and it showed the code and some jerk used it lol.
> 
> Thanks for the warnings from the lovely MUT ladies, but it was too little too late by the time I checked it, so I guess I'll just leave the original pictures up...wah.
> 
> It was only $3 but still &lt;/3


This seriously has made me cry!! You do so much for us here, and on your blog, which I love. OMG, that is so nasty and cheap of someone to do to you.

I have a ton of the Golden Tickets coming so I'm sending you a PM with my WYWS code in it too.

You deserve a lot better than what happened to you. It may " only be $3" but the fact that someone stole from you is breaking my heart.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie what a jerk to use someone else's code! Dumb people!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie That was one of my thoughts, and it was the main reason I just didn't want to even consider that someone on here had done it! But it still baffles me that someone would do that, over such a small amount! Especially considering the context, where she was posting spoilers for people that were looking for them! 

@@Krystyn Lowe Yeah, I'm placing an order already and I'm sure I'll be grabbing a ton of them, and they're so light it's going to cost next to nothing to just add them to my order anyways! It looks like there's 30 in a pack. Not bad at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie That was one of my thoughts, and it was the main reason I just didn't want to even consider that someone on here had done it! But it still baffles me that someone would do that, over such a small amount! Especially considering the context, where she was posting spoilers for people that were looking for them!
> 
> @@Krystyn Lowe Yeah, I'm placing an order already and I'm sure I'll be grabbing a ton of them, and they're so light it's going to cost next to nothing to just add them to my order anyways! It looks like there's 30 in a pack. Not bad at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Not that it's any " better to do" but I'm hoping it was an Instagram but not Makeuptalk.com Meme-fan who did it.

I don't go to Instagram except very rarely because the #Memebox spoils the surprise of the boxes for me..

I think Meme- fans from all over the world check the IG Memebox posts.. I want to hope it was an unknown face and name that *STOLE!! Broke one of the Ten Commandments!!*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, here's hoping their restock gets canceled!  :lol:


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie, that is horrible that someone stole your code, even if it was only $3.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm sure memebox could find out who used your coupon, @@MissJexie, that person deserves their order canceled. No excuse for that!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

Who would think of doing that?!? I'm sorry it happened @@MissJexie


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Those restocks are usually a race to the finish line, I was amazed how slowly they sold today. Snow White was hanging around hours after it was posted, and everyone wanted that restock!


I managed to purchase Rapunzel, really wanted this box, but at 2pm when I arrived home from work Snow White was already sold out. I couldn't have been more disappointed until I read through our thread and realized why....congrats to all you ladies who got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 7, 2014)

I saw your instagram picture in at least one fb group today too. So someone there may have used it. Seriously people suck sometimes.


----------



## seachange (Nov 7, 2014)

maii said:


> Sidenote, any tips on how to use the ettang modelling packs? I've done two masks now, and keep feeling like I'm not doing it quite right.
> 
> Anyone with more trial and error than me found the best way to use them?


My experience is more how not to use them

I've got mine yesterday and tried I think the oatmeal one, guessing by the color, no English translation on the packs. The girls here recommended to use half of the pack, and that's what I did, however on the sides where the mask was thinner, it dried up like a flour on my face and wasn't able to peel it off nor to clean it with a cotton pad, it was even very hard to wash it of my face, had to wash my whole face to clean it up. So, the next time I think I'll use the whole pack so it's tick enough, looks like half pack is not enough for my face or may be I have a gigantic face


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

@@maii and @@seachange I think the trick is to put the modelling cups on your face quick and thick.

I found half to be enough to get a good effect, but I can see the benefits of making up all of it, but my mum and I both got good use of one together so I will probably continue to use half.


----------



## avarier (Nov 7, 2014)

Victim of the RM pink slip for the first time today!!! Of course my global shows up the one day I get home late.. now it has to wait until monday, darn it.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@seachange I know the cups are meant for single use, but a lot of people prefer to use them twice to get more use out of them. But the masks are definitely packaged that way, they're usually put on EXTREMELY thick. I think it's just a personal preference for some people.

If you want an easy to remove mask, using the whole cup to apply a thick layer definitely makes it easier. Also, when you do that you can apple it to the neck as well. 

Korean women will often use the cup at once and just apply it to the upper body. I've heard that women even apply it to the bust.

(Here's hoping we don't get a bust modeling mask in any future Memeboxes!)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm STILL waiting for chocolate mania and global 16. I hate RM! It feels like everyone got theirs eons ago!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie omg!!! That's ... What ?!?!! Waaah. I'm sorry that happened--it's so ridiculous that someone did that after you took the time to post those photos before you needed to rush out the door to work. Unreal.


----------



## athy (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie I can't believe someone would do that =/ After you went to the effort of posting the spoilers for everyone too!

Karma will get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@seachange I know the cups are meant for single use, but a lot of people prefer to use them twice to get more use out of them. But the masks are definitely packaged that way, they're usually put on EXTREMELY thick. I think it's just a personal preference for some people.
> 
> If you want an easy to remove mask, using the whole cup to apply a thick layer definitely makes it easier. Also, when you do that you can apple it to the neck as well.
> 
> ...


Oooooo now I'm obsessing over doing a half body mask


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

Aww you guys are seriously so sweet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took a nap and woke up to all these sweet messages!

It's been a weird week for me regarding stuff like this! I didn't mention it here since it's super off-topic but someone stole my money right out of my wallet at a coffee shop the other night. left the wallet and everything...just grabbed the money and walked off. I had close to $600 in there because I was on my way to deposit it for bills, and poof: gone! Then, I got my first paycheck from my new job and they are paying me what the high school kids at my job are making, and I found out that it was my bosses decisions what I was "worth" so that made me kind of annoyed! I'm almost 30, so finding out they're paying me under $10 an hour (even with all my experience) made me wonder if it's even worth going to at this point! Money troubles are following me this week! LOL

I don't know why people are so nasty, but it's SO awesome to come here and feel surrounded by the most awesome ladies ever after a long, stressful week! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@Mahsa I've done it on my neck and shoulder area in the winter, and my skin did feel extremely soft afterwards.

I refuse to ever let skincare go to waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie I'm really sorry, that's awful. 

I really hate, more than anything, when it's implied in those sorts of situations that people are being paid "what they're worth." That's especially ridiculous though, a friend of mine in high school worked at a daycare and was being paid around $15 an hour, and that was nearly 10 years ago.

That's really just no right. It sounds like you're being completely taken advantage of. I hope a better opportunity comes your way.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I've done it on my neck and shoulder area in the winter, and my skin did feel extremely soft afterwards.
> 
> I refuse to ever let skincare go to waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm actually a little too excited to try this lol

I've actually received a lot of my orders the last few days but none of my 3 packs of modelling cups haven't reached me


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@Mahsa About a month ago I was searching online for modeling mask packs, and I stumbled onto one being marketed as a bust mask. And then, out of insane curiosity, I googled "bust" "modeling mask" and sure enough it was being mentioned a fair bit, and it was being marketed as being "just like the high end spa treatments" so I guess it's a thing now. I knew about women always using those sorts of products on the neck and upper body, but there's something so weird about that to me. 

I have to say though, having soooo many products to use up is definitely making me focus a lot more on things like my neck and knees and elbows and feet. Anything to use up some of the countless creams and scrubs I have from Memebox! 

I received all of my modeling masks...And then some. They JUST started showing up, so I think you'll be getting yours any day now. I think they're being all shipped together though, so that box is most likely something else (but who knows!)


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I've done it on my neck and shoulder area in the winter, and my skin did feel extremely soft afterwards.
> 
> I refuse to ever let skincare go to waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I hate it too! The most irritating part is that I already worked at this job years ago, and was making a LOT more. The new boss says she "does things differently" and SOLELY bases pay on level of education...nevermind the 10+ years I have of experience working with children in multiple different capacities. It's only a part time job, but it still irks me that my boss has some sort of issue with me and I've only been there a month! 

Ah well, maybe it's a good thing that memebox hasn't been releasing new boxes because I won't be able to afford as many as I used to buy LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa About a month ago I was searching online for modeling mask packs, and I stumbled onto one being marketed as a bust mask. And then, out of insane curiosity, I googled "bust" "modeling mask" and sure enough it was being mentioned a fair bit, and it was being marketed as being "just like the high end spa treatments" so I guess it's a thing now. I knew about women always using those sorts of products on the neck and upper body, but there's something so weird about that to me.
> 
> I have to say though, having soooo many products to use up is definitely making me focus a lot more on things like my neck and knees and elbows and feet. Anything to use up some of the countless creams and scrubs I have from Memebox!
> 
> I received all of my modeling masks...And then some. They JUST started showing up, so I think you'll be getting yours any day now. I think they're being all shipped together though, so that box is most likely something else (but who knows!)


Thanks for the info, I have a lot of creams and potions due in the Next couple of months so I will be taking your advice!

Wow I'm curious to see what's waiting for me at the post office! I really hope my modelling cups turn up with no fuss


----------



## cfisher (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie What?! You used to work there, and used to be paid more?! I honestly can't believe she even had the guts to do that. It's so weird, because it seems like companies are focusing so much more on experience now than they are education, and she's not factoring in experience at all? Yeah...I really hope a better opportunity comes your way...Much sooner than later. She sounds like a horrible person to have to work for/deal with.

@@Mahsa I know, and it really feels like I've accomplished something every time I have something that's completely used up. Plus, I'm sure 20 years from now our necks and faces will be very grateful for our Memebox/Korean skincare addiction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your modeling masks arrive soon! It seems like Memebox is finally catching up on that stuff, so it should be there this week at least.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I know, and it really feels like I've accomplished something every time I have something that's completely used up. Plus, I'm sure 20 years from now our necks and faces will be very grateful for our Memebox/Korean skincare addiction.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope your modeling masks arrive soon! It seems like Memebox is finally catching up on that stuff, so it should be there this week at least.


Thank you


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 7, 2014)

@@MissJexie I am so sorry about all the things that has happened to you this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you find a better position soon.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 7, 2014)

I also got a $3.00 off golden ticket, but it won't let me stack them, so I'm better off just using a $5 off code right?  This sucks if I can't combine the golden ticket w/anything else I'll never be able to use them


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

I am so happy for those of you who have found a new beauty treat in the rubbery modeling masks. They trigger really bad memories of my traumatic experiences with orthodontic and cosmetic dental procedures during my teen years. My mother wouldn't let them pull any teeth for braces, as is usually done, because she wanted me to have the " perfect smile" for the beauty pageant circuit when finished up. So, my mouth was extremely uncomfortable when they put the impression molds in with the older rubber type compound mix so like the facial modeling masks. I'm sharing this in case they bother anyone else and you can' really put your finger on " why". It could be from dental impressions that gagged you like mine did me. I really hope not, but I can't use them.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I had a horrifying experience with a drunk flirtatious dentist when I was 12.

...I love modeling masks. But I suddenly am not so excited about the massive stash of them that I've accumulated.  :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I also got a $3.00 off golden ticket, but it won't let me stack them, so I'm better off just using a $5 off code right?  This sucks if I can't combine the golden ticket w/anything else I'll never be able to use them


The $5 off coupons are for $30 or more now, right? So you could at least use the $3 off ones on which ever box you want, even if it's under $30. Also, since you can only use the $5 off coupons once per month, it'll be good to hold onto the $3 one when there's a really great box you want and you've already used the $5 coupons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Nov 8, 2014)

I suppose that the low value golden coupons are the same for all of us. The code starts from GD (golden) and than is the number. I have just tried @@MissJexie coupon and it works! I didn't use it however I am sure it is still valid.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 8, 2014)

I guess I didn't realize you could only use a $5 code once a month.  Seems I'm always using those without a problem.  Seems like memebox is always changing things so that its harder to save money (now the minimum is $30 to use the $5 off).  Oh how I miss when you got points for ordering certain boxes, and the value packs that had 4 boxes in them.  Nothing good lasts forever I guess.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I had a horrifying experience with a drunk flirtatious dentist when I was 12.
> 
> ...I love modeling masks. But I suddenly am not so excited about the massive stash of them that I've accumulated.  :lol:


I think my orthodontist, who was a very big man with huge hands was also drunk. He sang loudly while hurting me. And once, he pitched a fit at ME because my regular dentist had done something he didn't like. My mother was in the waiting room- he should have talked as an adult to an adult.  I've wondered if my very strong dentist phobia goes deeper, but if so, I can't remember.

I'm so sorry that happened to you. There are lots of good counselors who are women if you need to talk to someone. If it's a trauma you haven't worked out, it's not too late to heal. And I do have a female dentist now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I suppose that the low value golden coupons are the same for all of us. The code starts from GD (golden) and than is the number. I have just tried @@MissJexie coupon and it works! I didn't use it however I am sure it is still valid.


WOWWW LOL

Now I feel like a huge fool for complaining about it...

I tried adding multiple different boxes to my account and it kept showing a pop up that said "Coupon Code XXXX is not valid." Suddenly it's valid again? hmm...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOWWW LOL
> 
> Now I feel like a huge fool for complaining about it...
> 
> I tried adding multiple different boxes to my account and it kept showing a pop up that said "Coupon Code XXXX is not valid." Suddenly it's valid again? hmm...


There's nothing I would like more than to know that they all have the same number and that no one stole from you.

If you like working with children, have you ever thought about being a pediatric nurse? Most jr. colleges still offer a 2 year degree in nursing. Depending upon where you live and whether you go to work for a higher paying corporate- owned hospital or a city- county owned facility which pays lower, you would probably start out making $60,000 a year or more.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 8, 2014)

I got the same code in my box and I got it to work. But I did have to be logged into my account first tho, maybe try that if you haven' t already?

Did anyone get any different codes? Maybe there's only a few different ones floating around...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> There's nothing I would like more than to know that they all have the same number and that no one stole from you.
> 
> If you like working with children, have you ever thought about being a pediatric nurse? Most jr. colleges still offer a 2 year degree in nursing. Depending upon where you live and whether you go to work for a higher paying corporate- owned hospital or a city- county owned facility which pays lower, you would probably start out making $60,000 a year or more.


Due to health issues, I wouldn't be able to stand on my feet for the amount of time that nurses do! I am planning on going back to school to finish my psychology degree so I can be a marriage and family counselor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



kbabe said:


> I got the same code in my box and I got it to work. But I did have to be logged into my account first tho, maybe try that if you haven' t already?
> 
> Did anyone get any different codes? Maybe there's only a few different ones floating around...


omgosh...now that I'm looking at the codes that people kindly sent me to use...I'm realizing...ITS ALL THE SAME CODE LOL

I wonder if maybe they weren't working yet when I attempted to use it and that's why it was saying invalid before but now it's not?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

So wait...if all the $3 off golden tickets are the same #...does that mean we can use them multiple times, over and over? LOL...I mean...if I got a handful of golden ticket boxes and they all had $3 off coupon codes that were all the same code, I should be able to all of them, correct? Does this mean endless $3 off boxes until March?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie



Spoiler



Oh, I'm okay with it now. I was one of those awkward teens that passed for 18 when they were 12, older men loved me. That dentist thing is mostly amusing at this point, but I do cringe thinking about that cement stuff, and I do know what you mean about those rubber moldings, I hated the taste and feeling of that stuff. 

I don't know what it is about dentists....Growing up they were always male, I have a female dentist now that I absolutely adore, it took me until 28 to find one I like, go figure! I had braces as a child as well, but I had a lot of issues related to them, and come to find out I never needed them. My oral surgeon that removed my wisdom teeth as an adult even told me that the dentist that did my braces was never actually legally a dentist, but only a dental assistance. Apparently a lot of people that went to my oral surgeon (whom I also adore, but sadly isn't just a dentist) had the same man and had some serious issues caused by his work. I guess I got lucky in the end, just a huge inconvenience and waste of money! 

Everyone I know seems to have horror stories about their dentists as a child. I even remember reading this really over the top article that was playfully commenting on common psychological aspects associated with certain careers,(it was based on psychological profiles done on a set number of people in certain careers) and apparently a lot of dentists have some major issues. 



@@MissJexie That is so strange! Maybe Memebox doesn't realize how quickly DHL shipments arrive? Haha... I wonder if the coupons can be used more than once then? 

ETA: They're the same code?!?!?!?!? Wow. It's no $5 off, but looks like these codes will get a lot of use after all.


----------



## Renata P (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> WOWWW LOL
> 
> Now I feel like a huge fool for complaining about it...
> 
> I tried adding multiple different boxes to my account and it kept showing a pop up that said "Coupon Code XXXX is not valid." Suddenly it's valid again? hmm...


I am sure they activated codes when realized people started getting boxes. When you tried it few hours ago it was not valid yet.

Probably it will be one use only on one account.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must be able to be used more than once, because if it's such a common "prize" to win, then people who bought lots of golden ticket boxes will mor than likely get multiples and should technically be able to use all of them. And if they're all the same code then...I guess we all get lots of $3 off boxes! LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I am sure they activated codes when realized people started getting boxes. When you tried it few hours ago it was not valid yet.


That's what it seems like! I put a box in my cart and tried it quite a few hours ago and it wasn't working, and tried it with the exact same box now and it worked fine. I'm SO relieved that no one was being sketchy and taking mah code!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Okay, well we all know what the "last place" prize is. I wonder what the remaining prizes will be. We know about this one (6th place) and 1st through 3rd place. Now we just have to find out what 4th and 5th place are.

Watch 5th place be $5 off, and 4th place be a CP2 box with the purchase of another box.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 8, 2014)

For the $5 off codes, are the bloggers ones and the "$5 off your next purchase" (from order confirmation) counted as the same or different?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, well we all know what the "last place" prize is. I wonder what the remaining prizes will be. We know about this one (6th place) and 1st through 3rd place. Now we just have to find out what 4th and 5th place are.
> 
> Watch 5th place be $5 off, and 4th place be a CP2 box with the purchase of another box.


hahah they'll be nail shop boxes or CP2 for sure!


----------



## Renata P (Nov 8, 2014)

There is also the possibility that in different kinds of boxes there will be different codes and those you will be able to use on one account. We will see soon. So far only WYWS has been shipped.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Due to health issues, I wouldn't be able to stand on my feet for the amount of time that nurses do! I am planning on going back to school to finish my psychology degree so I can be a marriage and family counselor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> omgosh...now that I'm looking at the codes that people kindly sent me to use...I'm realizing...ITS ALL THE SAME CODE LOL
> 
> I wonder if maybe they weren't working yet when I attempted to use it and that's why it was saying invalid before but now it's not?


I switched easily from my nursing career to one as a therapist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know you will love doing this and I encourage you to go back to school if only part time or if only at night if you can. I went to classes day, night weekends, and summers to finish quickly, but I realize that not everyone can do that and work too. 

This is so cool about the codes all being the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was SO upset for you. Now, just happy and so relieved. 

See- we all have our Meme- drama moments, LOL.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

haha my entire LIFE is a meme-drama moment lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

I was sincerely surprised that there were no MCW4 boxes in the restocks as it seems a ton of people cancelled theirs after the MCW3 let down ( for most people).

Wonder what's up with that? Do you all think they hadn't stocked the boxes yet, so nothing to really restock, or do you think they took extra stock and put it in the Shop section?
Or something else?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I think they usually restock the boxes when they start shipping them, and/or a bit afterwards (returns), so we probably won't be seeing it for a bit.

I can't even recall when MCW/OMG/KStyle part 4 all ship out. But I'm positive the MCW4 restock will be available for a longggg time.

...Unless it's mind blowingly amazing and spoilers have already been released.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I think they usually restock the boxes when they start shipping them, and/or a bit afterwards (returns), so we probably won't be seeing it for a bit.
> 
> I can't even recall when MCW/OMG/KStyle part 4 all ship out. But I'm positive the MCW4 restock will be available for a longggg time.
> 
> ...Unless it's mind blowingly amazing and spoilers have already been released.


LOL, I know there are no spoilers at this time.

I ordered all the 4s except MCW.. I might pick one up before the initial shipment and reveal if there is a restock...

I'm a risk- taker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh, no I knew you didn't think it was out yet. I just don't think they normally restock things before they're shipped. But now that I think about it...They have done that before. I assume it means they were able to get more inventory than planned?

I do know they had a ton of cancellations, so I'm sure they'll put some up sooner than later. 

Haha, if it wasn't for the fact that my bundle also contained the KStyle in it, I probably would have kept the MCW4 (even if mostly because they promised that OMG4 would be amazing, so I'm hoping they do the same with MCW4).

On the plus side...That's the only box I'm not worried about not being able to get my hands on a restock of if it is in fact amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 8, 2014)

So, now does this all mean that everyone like me without golden draw boxes have to thank @@MissJexie for accidentally posting the $3 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

seachange said:


> So, now does this all mean that everyone like me without golden draw boxes have to thank @@MissJexie for accidentally posting the $3 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ha ha. I'm sure this is meant as a joke. But I believe she was very unhappy about several money concerns  earlier and the ticket was the last straw at that time, so perhaps thanking her for the work she does on this site as our Moderator and Memebox Super Cheerleader when we have problems or questions would be a lovely thing.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, no I knew you didn't think it was out yet. I just don't think they normally restock things before they're shipped. But now that I think about it...They have done that before. I assume it means they were able to get more inventory than planned?
> 
> I do know they had a ton of cancellations, so I'm sure they'll put some up sooner than later.
> 
> ...


I've decided that MissJexxie is the Head Cheerleader for Memebox and you are the Cheerleader who can do the most cartwheels the fastest. Your enthusiasm is infectious!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 8, 2014)

seachange said:


> So, now does this all mean that everyone like me without golden draw boxes have to thank @@MissJexie for accidentally posting the $3 code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Thank you, I think.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie is definitely our head cheerleader, where would we be without her?

Honestly, this forum definitely started the Memeaddiction. And @@MissJexie was a godsend for me when I first joined this forum and tried to work out the crazy Memeworld.

I want to pull a @@MissJexie and send her a care package to cheer her up. She's our "Lauren".   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Thank you, I think?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@MissJexie is definitely our head cheerleader, where would we be without her?
> 
> ...


Sure, it was a compliment. I love your energy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox wasn't all that much fun for me until you started posting with us ( or maybe posting more- you weren't posting a lot when I started posting).. That's definitely a cartwheel- worthy thing- to add so much life to a discussion about a cosmetics mystery box company.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not for a couple of blogs I read written by posters here, I never would have tried Memebox. MissJexie is one of them. She eased me into K- beauty with the USA site Beauteque.com. 

Memebox.com is  the Disney World of K- beauy with their boxes, of course. Sometimes you get " It's a Small World", sometimes you get the " Haunted Mansion", but most of the time, we get the beautiful princess castles, LOL.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you, that's really sweet of you to say! I joined the forum in July, while I was trying to figure out how Memebox works, I swear that site needs some sort of introduction email.

It's funny, a friend of mine was purchasing the Korean Memeboxes while she was in Korea, around the time that they were starting up in the US, so I had heard a decent bit about the company at the time. But I had looked up the Memeboxes to see contents, and at that point I had no idea the global boxes were different. She knew I was really into Korean skincare, but I don't think she was even familiar with the global Memebox much either then. 

I stumbled onto the global Memeboxes while I was researching subscription boxes, sort of trying to find some good ones that could introduce me to quality American skincare products. And sure enough, I end up seeing a Memebox unboxing, and then I started looking for other unboxings, and I of course was looking for the catch.

That's when I joined MUT, and started asking countless questions. But everyone here was so amazingly welcoming. It doesn't hurt that the ladies on here saved me hundreds of dollars with those coupons and tips when I first joined. I was saved from purchasing several bad boxes, and quickly cancelled a few that already had spoilers out! 

I have to agree though, if not for those blog postings I never would have found Memebox. And I definitely would have just assumed there was some big catch, I had actually stumbled onto the site at some point while looking up Memebox, and there was just nothing on the site that grabbed my attention or wowed me.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

anyone else been waiting ages for review points.... sent one review wednesday and nothing


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anyone else been waiting ages for review points.... sent one review wednesday and nothing


I've heard other people saying the same thing.

And customer service is seriously dead right now. I was going back and forth with them daily over multiple issues, which are still being resolved, and all of them (3 different people) just vanished at the same exact time, and have not responded since.

Something's going on over in Memeland.

(Lots of things, probably.)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

influencer program cancelled too.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> influencer program cancelled too.


Was that just the part about people getting boxes for reviews?

Or do the points for reviews count as part of the influencer thing?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Was that just the part about people getting boxes for reviews?
> 
> Or do the points for reviews count as part of the influencer thing?


just free boxes i think but I got a code for readers too this month as an extra.... i feel like things are changing v. fast atm

@@MissJexie I did email you as soon as I noticed the code but I am glad that you can still use it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just free boxes i think but I got a code for readers too this month as an extra.... i feel like things are changing v. fast atm


Yeah, they definitely are.

I think that's why a lot of people were upset about the coupon changes. It just feels like they're changing everything all at once lately, and definitely none of it seems to be for the better yet. 

Here's hoping we have some good surprises coming soon.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

tbh with everything changing I am not quite sure how to feel about memebox atm


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> ha ha. I'm sure this is meant as a joke. But I believe she was very unhappy about several money concerns  earlier and the ticket was the last straw at that time, so perhaps thanking her for the work she does on this site as our Moderator and Memebox Super Cheerleader when we have problems or questions would be a lovely thing.





cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Thank you, I think.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@MissJexie is definitely our head cheerleader, where would we be without her?
> 
> ...





GirlyGirlie said:


> Sure, it was a compliment. I love your energy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox wasn't all that much fun for me until you started posting with us ( or maybe posting more- you weren't posting a lot when I started posting).. That's definitely a cartwheel- worthy thing- to add so much life to a discussion about a cosmetics mystery box company.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If not for a couple of blogs I read written by posters here, I never would have tried Memebox. MissJexie is one of them. She eased me into K- beauty with the USA site Beauteque.com.
> 
> Memebox.com is  the Disney World of K- beauy with their boxes, of course. Sometimes you get " It's a Small World", sometimes you get the " Haunted Mansion", but most of the time, we get the beautiful princess castles, LOL.


Awww seriously you guys are the best ever!

If I was rich I would send you all care packages for being my internet besties! LOL &lt;3

Seriously I live with my fiance and our roommate Nick and I have VERY few female friends. The ones that I do have, are super low maintenance and could care less about beauty stuff. MUT and this thread especially is where I go to gab endlessly so I don't drive my fiance and roommate crazy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As it is I'm always telling them about the most recent Memebox drama or boxes and they just nod and smile haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh with everything changing I am not quite sure how to feel about memebox atm


I would have to agree.

Though, they may win me over with some AMAZING releases.

But the fact that I'm drowning in points, and still couldn't even bring myself to snatch up a second Snow White box....That's not a good sign for Memebox.  :lol:

@@MissJexie I'm the exact same way. And the few people I know that are into skincare are so obnoxious about what they'll use. Like, if you can't buy it at Sephora, they won't even consider trying it. 

Where else would most of us go to talk about our Korean skincare obsessions? And who else could ever understand the hilarity and drama that is Memeland?!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

its odd i have quite a few points too and I am in the same position... waiting for jan releases atm tbh

tbh I have one female friend offline and even then we have grown apart. I love the community on here too


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I would have to agree.
> 
> Though, they may win me over with some AMAZING releases.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who works at sephora and always talks about the skincare there etc and I'm always thinking to myself that while she spends $75 on a single serum I've got a box full of them for the same price and they probably work 100 times better LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@MissJexie I definitely wasted a ton of money on department store products before getting into Korean skincare, and nothing ever gave me the sorts of results I've had since I switched over. Except for the Clarisonic, but that's about it! And yeah, when you not only take into consideration the quality differences and ingredient differences....But then take into consideration the cost differences...

It's a bit terrifying.

I almost feel bad for the people that are simply too small minded to give it a try. I've even offered those women lots of things I've purchased and some of the holy grail items from my Memeboxes, and they simply refuse to even consider trying it.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I definitely wasted a ton of money on department store products before getting into Korean skincare, and nothing ever gave me the sorts of results I've had since I switched over. Except for the Clarisonic, but that's about it! And yeah, when you not only take into consideration the quality differences and ingredient differences....But then take into consideration the cost differences...
> 
> It's a bit terrifying.
> 
> I almost feel bad for the people that are simply too small minded to give it a try. I've even offered those women lots of things I've purchased and some of the holy grail items from my Memeboxes, and they simply refuse to even consider trying it.


Why do you think they refuse?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Why do you think they refuse?


I think it's just a snobby sort of attitude towards cosmetics, honestly. 

Sort of like how some women refuse to ever purchase any purse or pair of shoes that isn't made from a well established designer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Morning ladies - well, I love memebox! I've been able to try loads of new products and as someone who rarely put anything on her face, its defo helping smooth out my skin. The creams that are too thick for the face are being used on my legs and they are feeling great too...going to get my hair done next week so I'll knock them dead when I go back to work on the 17th (been on sick leave since mid July). I've needed the boost from Memeboxes and the extra pampering (though may need to buy a bigger house to put all the boxes in!!).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

I think quite a lot of women in the USA are still status symbol oriented because our media ads are so biased that way. If you grew up believing that your life would be enriched by a DeBeers diamond from your fiance' instead of an  emerald from a domestic non- cruelty mine or a hand made gold band from a British hand engraver of 5 generations, then you got the huge DeBeers diamond. I know I did, several times over. Now I cherish my hand engraved gold band which was a bespoke item just for me. Yesterday was our wedding anniversary so I'm a bit sentimental. That's not to say that I don't have a beautiful diamond but I don't wear it every day.

 Also, the designer handbag, shoes and clothing were the same way..They were featured in every style magazine I picked up for all my adult life. I grew up with Brooke Shields saying " Nothing comes between me and my Calvins", so I always wore designer jeans... My dad bought matching Presidential Oyster Rolex watches for both of them on an anniversary, so to me, Rolex was the brand to own. Lots of cultural things we were taught or picked up from our parents because they wanted us to have their idea of " the best."

The K- beauty products, in their simplicity and focus on organic products, usually low pressure sales, and low cost are a great fit for me because I'm changing my attitude about some luxury brand goods as well. I've simplified my life in many ways now and it feels better.. not that I've gotten rid of my so-called luxury items, but new ones are not a necessity every season or even every year. And I'm a lot happier with " pretty" than with " expensive". 

I've learned that things are transient. The memories we make and the things we both learn and teach are long-lasting. We will be traveling a great deal next year to make new lovely memories. I've been second to my husband's career for so long, and it does look like change will come and be so happy for both of us.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I definitely think everyone sort of falls victim to that mentality, at least to some extent. I am sort of used to paying more for quality, whether it's with my skincare, my clothing, my fresh fruit, or going out to eat. And I know that I struggled at first with Korean skincare because so many of the products that I was told were "holy grail" products were really quite cheap compared to the "quality" products in the United States. But I definitely avoid paying more than I think something is actually worth to me, and value is definitely an issue of perspective as well. But it's a shame so many people miss out on so many wonderful things, simply because of what our culture tries to drill into their head (or, is simply trying to sell them).

I think it's mostly the attitude of it that bothers me. It would be one thing for people to be concerned about the quality, but the mentality of not wanting to try skincare because it's just not cool enough is just plain silly.

But I guess it's their skin.

And it's definitely their loss.

And...Less memeboxes for us to fight over!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie, where are you going? That sounds like it will be a great trip for you both. My boyfriend and I will be going to the US and Canada next year, which I'm quite excited about. Partly because a lot of things are a lot cheaper over there, so it's a good excuse to go on a no-buy, use what I have, and identify what I really want to replace. Is that a bit sad?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh with everything changing I am not quite sure how to feel about memebox atm


I told Memebox it will be hurting their current fanbase and annoy some loyal customers. I hope they see that these changes has been drastic and frankly harsh on us. I understand that they want to rake in profits...and there is no covering that. It's okay, I'll adjust...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm apparently have asleep, and I missed some of your last paragraph (was that added? Or am I really losing my mind?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

But, really. Congratulations, you've mentioned your husband is away a lot for work, and I really think that's great. I'm sure we all can't wait to hear about your travels, and I hope you manage to drag your hubby to Seoul for a shopping trip along the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@veritazy I'm giving Memebox the benefit of the doubt, and assuming this is just a situation brought on by a lot of factors. Because something is definitely going on. So either they're making tons of changes all at once and won't be releasing boxes until they're finished...Or they got into copyright issues and were forced to fire their entire staff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

I think I caught @@MissJexie's bad luck. I managed to knock over my printer while trying to grab a card from my drawer. Which then caused three new Archipelago candles to come crashing down. Which then caused my pooch to panic. Which then caused him to escape whilst I brought the glass out of the house. Which caused me to slip in a giant puddle while trying to run after him. While three drunk creepy men that live down the street commented and tried to "help" me.

Thankfully, the three men scared my pooch so badly that he run INTO the house. 

But I think his muddy paw prints (and nails that are in desperate need of clipping) just ruined the new cashmere blanket I splurged on with some old gift cards. Which apparently fell off the kitchen table during the chaos. 

Between this and my Memesplurging during new releases...It's become very clear to me that I should not be allowed to do anything at this time of night that doesn't involve me being cozied up in bed. ...With my credit card nowhere in site.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 8, 2014)

@@cfisher Yeah I think something is on. But it better be good. I haven't picked up anything with the 2 VIP points. Idk why the short validity period. It's like giving me an expiring candy...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Omg poor you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And poor pooch lol.

I memorized my card numbers and all the details. Is this just me? I'm a hazard to myself lol.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> GirlyGirlie, where are you going? That sounds like it will be a great trip for you both. My boyfriend and I will be going to the US and Canada next year, which I'm quite excited about. Partly because a lot of things are a lot cheaper over there, so it's a good excuse to go on a no-buy, use what I have, and identify what I really want to replace. Is that a bit sad?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi, I'm so happy that you will be visiting North America, and I hope you have a wonderful time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to go to Italy.. we both want to go to Hawaii, and he wants to go whale watching in Canada. I am not a mountain or cold weather girl. 

We may take several holidays is the best answer I can give at the moment. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, I really just wish we had some sort of hint as to what is happening, especially since it's been over a week now. It's really strange to me how poorly they communicate things. Yet certain collab boxes were announced regularly for weeks at a time, and even during those periods customer service would sort of fade out for a bit. I do hope they're actually focusing on fixing some important things. And I'm REALLY hoping all these comments about the new VIP program means we have good news ahead of us. I do think after all that stuff about the VIP program (and I was told that some people actually did in fact report having their VIP account taken away from them over that whole silly thing, it was apparently posted about on a Facebook group) that maybe they are changing it so that it's an automatic thing for VIP's only. 

I'm just glad my pooch is okay! I let him run up the stairs several times, gave him some cheese, and settle him back in. He definitely used up his energy after getting scared, so it sort of worked out, haha.

I have a credit card that I use just for online orders, since I HATE more than anything having to change credit card numbers on all my prepaid things whenever my credit card number gets stolen or I have issues online with automatic charges. I have the number and information memorized, but I had an issue with a company online recently and am about to get a new number.

Going to have to try NOT to memorize this one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Nov 8, 2014)

Just got my #16 here in the UK, and have to say I'm much more impressed in person that I was when I looked at the unboxing. Everything looks top notch!

And all good quality. No dud items for once.

The unni mist smells amazing.


----------



## maii (Nov 8, 2014)

Does anyone else think Memebox lipgloss was meant to be a play on 'Time of my life' but they messed it up?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 8, 2014)

*I want new Memeboxes!! I've too much memepoinbts to spend and there are none good boxes!*

*First world problems!!*

*Just think of some themes and stuff those boxes!*

Santa box with express shipping      &gt; (makeup with white &amp; redlike colors and some creams to make your skin healthy and plump!

new years eve box with express shipping:     &gt; (sparkly bubble and festive cosmetics!)

Snowflake box     &gt; ( brightening #2 box OR cosmetics to keep your skin from failing in winter time)

Pinkaholic box #2 for Jan or Feb     &gt; (because in these 2 months with snow I love to wear me some baby pink!)

Blossom box for spring     &gt; (Think of blossem scents and a soft and fresh feel)

Korean new years box in Feb     &gt; (Korean traditional and festive cosmetics)

*Shall I go on?*

2015 S/S Colors box     &gt; (new trendy makeup etc for spring and summer)
A.True superbox     &gt; (favorite products from the brand A.True)
Secret Key superbox    &gt; ([SIZE=13.63636302948px]favorite products from the brand Secret Key)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Beauty tools box    &gt;  (full of beautytools we can't live without, a soft brush cleanser, rubber spore cleanser thingy, special cotton pads etc)[/SIZE]
Hair coloring superbox   &gt; (for those who love to try out a new hair colors or hair chalks)
high end brand box    &gt; (hign end brand products, box with a higher price tag)
 
Hope you memespies find this helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmm, yeah, I won't be using those new points. I need some new boxes to come out...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

i'm guessing most won't use them


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@northtosouth @@Jane George I REALLY think that nearly all of us will just let them expire with no boxes coming out.

Honestly, I'm a little bit offended that they waited until just after the restocks were put out (and mostly sold out, I think) to give them to us. 

If they really want us to use points to buy old boxes...A lousy $2 off, with no option to even using our standard $5 off code, just isn't going to cut it.

$5 in points and use of the $5 code would have cleared out a lot of those boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Even some nail polish and CP2's.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

i'm only doing one shop this month, if that, and only if I can get enough boxes i want to go over 200 dollars so I won't be using any $5 off codes at all probably so $2 won't tempt me.

plus I only want jan releases now


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> plus I only want jan releases now


Me too! I feel it's too late for Christmas boxes and I have already quite some coming.

and since memeboxes ship after 1-2 months. They better prepare a valentine's box for couples before Christmas so we can get it on time!!

I won't use the 2 memepoints...

I guess the $3 off golden ticket code that can be re-used and can be used by anyone explains why they released only one $5 off code. It makes me wonder now if the $1500 prize will be also a code that you have to use on one go!!! The only option then would be to buy things from the shop (another marketing trick to promote the shop?)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Nooo..would NOT want to have to be forced to spent that amount in one go (even if I did win!). The custom charge alone would be scary as no way they could put a lesser value on a box that big! Also, I'd never be able to use that amount of stuff in the timeframe unless...I could literally take a bath in the donkey milk a la cleopatra style!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Wasn't going to order any more but those two meme points were shouting at me so caved and bought the Apple Mojito box as meant it was only 23.99. Even if its not a great box, I can give some of the stuff to my Mum and Mother-in-law to try. They are already getting one of those little Etude Castle handcreams from my daughter as a Christmas present from her pocket money lol!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Me too! I feel it's too late for Christmas boxes and I have already quite some coming.
> 
> and since memeboxes ship after 1-2 months. They better prepare a valentine's box for couples before Christmas so we can get it on time!!
> 
> ...


I have to assume that the bigger prizes are ones that will not be coupons, but something where you need to verify who you are, take a photo of your prize and they give you memepoints in your account.

I would think.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 8, 2014)

So, I've tried to cancel 2 boxes in the past week - one because I wanted to buy it individually and not in a value set, and one because I wanted to replace it with another box.

The individual box they cancelled no problem, but customer service wouldn't cancel my value set because they said it was too close to the shipping date (November 28th). Could that policy have changed as well?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> So, I've tried to cancel 2 boxes in the past week - one because I wanted to buy it individually and not in a value set, and one because I wanted to replace it with another box.
> 
> The individual box they cancelled no problem, but customer service wouldn't cancel my value set because they said it was too close to the shipping date (November 28th). Could that policy have changed as well?


that is bunk

here is their policy - I would email them back with their policy and remind them you are WELL within the 5 business days to cancel.  Insist on it.

A. Of course! But only until *5 business days* before the shipping date of your order (Korean time). Feel free to cancel your purchase by contacting our customer support team.

There are a few exceptions to cancellations: *Boxes that are ready to ship or begin shipment within 3-5 business days cannot be cancelled. *


----------



## blinded (Nov 8, 2014)

So is the consensus that everyone loves Clean it Zero? Is it good for any skin type? There's the little sample pots on ebay and right now they are the whole whopping 10% off. I love those little sample pots of products.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> So is the consensus that everyone loves Clean it Zero? Is it good for any skin type? There's the little sample pots on ebay and right now they are the whole whopping 10% off. I love those little sample pots of products.


I have oily skin and I LOVE it.  You don't need a whole lot either.

I purchased those sample pots on ebay to use as stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have to assume that the bigger prizes are ones that will not be coupons, but something where you need to verify who you are, take a photo of your prize and they give you memepoints in your account.
> 
> I would think.


The picture of the ticket they posted on Facebook says "Use code _" :/


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a reply from Lauren. I asked her if I were to recieve the box (she asked me to select from a list of different boxes last week) and she said yes. She didn't even say if it were to be the last one or not. Just that I were to send her an email with the link to the reviews "as normal"..

Now I'm more confused then ever.. Thoughts??


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I got a reply from Lauren. I asked her if I were to recieve the box (she asked me to select from a list of different boxes last week) and she said yes. She didn't even say if it were to be the last one or not. Just that I were to send her an email with the link to the reviews "as normal"..
> 
> Now I'm more confused then ever.. Thoughts??


shouldn't this be in the affiliate thread?  I believe it is being discussed there.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

IDK what they are planning for affiliates who blog, but I wrote them to say how much I miss new Memeboxes, that the Memeshop is not the same experience for me and I also object to the very long shipping wait time, and got a reply back in just a few minutes.

It was probably a canned generic reply as no one signed it with their name, but it said there would be new boxes every week and that they were excited to bring new boxes to us.

I kind of wanted to ask about this past week but decided to see if we get new boxes posted online on Monday AM. 

I guess I am the rogue. I used both of my $2 codes on restocked boxes. I didn't know about them until pretty late in the day, so the small $2 codes just happened to be there.. Otherwise, I wouldn't have bothered.

CFisher, I was almost asleep when I read of your mis-adventure late last night. I hope you and your dog are OK today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The picture of the ticket they posted on Facebook says "Use code _" :/


I could be wrong, but I think they know exactly who will get the big tickets and the grand prize one.

I wouldn't be surprised if they try to use the person's name on FB again. Personally, if I didn't enter a contest, then no, they are not allowed to use my name and photo or anything at all for their own promo. The US and Europe have stricter laws about Internet things than Korea does, apparently. 

" wonder Woman" for example...


----------



## blinded (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have oily skin and I LOVE it.  You don't need a whole lot either.
> 
> I purchased those sample pots on ebay to use as stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I wish I had someone I could buy this stuff for as a stocking stuffer or gifts. You could put such a cute box together for a preteen/teenage girl. My daughter is still a little young although she does love her "lipstick". It's just a lip balm, but if it helps me get her to put it on her chapped lips then so be it. I keep trying to find children's products, but haven't really found any yet. I could use a great kids moisturizer.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I could be wrong, but I think they know exactly who will get the big tickets and the grand prize one.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they try to use the person's name on FB again. Personally, if I didn't enter a contest, then no, they are not allowed to use my name and photo or anything at all for their own promo. The US and Europe have stricter laws about Internet things than Korea does, apparently.
> 
> " wonder Woman" for example...


The issue is more that the winner might get a code, so they might have to spend all $1,500 at once.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Wow, I think you're the first person to get any sort of response about the boxes! That is odd that they said we'll get weekly releases, so now of course I'm assuming that means we'll probably get at least some sort of release this coming week. 

And today is a much better day, thank you! Gizmo had a blast last night, and he's doing great today. He loves his new blanket, hah. 

I wonder if releases will go back to normal on Monday, or if things are going to be different this week. It would be so strange if we got 2-3 releases Monday, Wednesday and Friday as though nothing ever happened.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

There is no way I could by 1.5k on anything in one go unless it was big things like furniture or windows or carpets... i certainly couldn't do it on beauty products.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> shouldn't this be in the affiliate thread?  I believe it is being discussed there.


Stoopit question -- where is the affiliate thread?  I don't see it in the Memebox section.  Or is it a general affiliate thread?  Thanks very much.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Blinded - my little girl is the same, she's only 4.5 but sees her Mummy getting the pink box and asks "mummy, is that a Memebox? Can I see what's in it?" So we open it together. She loved the Tony Moly box as she thought all the products were "really cute". She has a Disney Frozen fruit lip balm that's got sparkles on the lid and she's tried the gel stuff that was in the CPM box (that smells of oranges) on the back of her hand. I don't normally let her wear make-up but very occasionally we'll have a dress up day and I'll put a little blusher and lipstick on but I've told her, less is more and she's beautiful without it. I'll do her hair in plaits and she wears her Anna costume and does a little play with her frozen elsa doll.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I definitely think everyone sort of falls victim to that mentality, at least to some extent. I am sort of used to paying more for quality, whether it's with my skincare, my clothing, my fresh fruit, or going out to eat. And I know that I struggled at first with Korean skincare because so many of the products that I was told were "holy grail" products were really quite cheap compared to the "quality" products in the United States. But I definitely avoid paying more than I think something is actually worth to me, and value is definitely an issue of perspective as well. But it's a shame so many people miss out on so many wonderful things, simply because of what our culture tries to drill into their head (or, is simply trying to sell them).
> 
> I think it's mostly the attitude of it that bothers me. It would be one thing for people to be concerned about the quality, but the mentality of not wanting to try skincare because it's just not cool enough is just plain silly.
> 
> ...


100% agreed! I fell for that too of course. Even when i was in high school i saved my Money to buy that designer something instead of ten others. I also bought chanels sublimage cream... Which did basically nothing to my skin (and there were no wrinkles or anything so i didnt expect a lot)! My mother is a dermatologist, and certain brands (bioderma, La roche, avene, etc) often give her their new products to test them, but i never ever amazed me tbh (i actually prefer korean skincare bc i feel like western skincare is like use it for three months and after x months and four tubes you might see some very slight improvement. I dont like that, im impatient, and i love that korean products give the and instant Effect!

Im Still young (25) but i already got tired if this. I Sold most of my designer stuff since then and i dont miss them at all. Im totally fine with my white tees from whatever brand and my topshop jeans. I Still buy real leather bags and shoes because i Still want quality but now zara for example is just as good as a high end brand.

I remember the first time i found about korean skincare... You Know the beginning of the whole bb cream craze. My first ever item was the missha signature bb and it's Still my favorite. Then i got the baviphat ac therapy cream, and it was cute, smelled great, well, why not. And when i woke up in the morning i touched my face and i was like holy sht my skin feels amazing. I got up and literally laughed at my sublimage.

Since then, only korean skincare for me please! I Gave a lot of HG stuff to my mom and my moms best friend and they both love them! (No i dont have friends who are i to skincare at all either) even my boyfriend loves them now


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

affiliate thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 8, 2014)

About the memebreak... Well, my wallet is very Happy, and im okay too, at least i can use what i have which is already a lot...

I hope theres something really Great coming, vip points, amazing new boxes (the beauty tools is a Great idea! And of course the villain box is Still on my wishlist), a golden ticket (no, not the 3 off one..).. I need something good to happen in my memeworld


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Stoopit question -- where is the affiliate thread?  I don't see it in the Memebox section.  Or is it a general affiliate thread?  Thanks very much.


Yeah, I am sorry that I didn't post the link

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/

It is in the beauty bloggers section. Quite frankly, I think having an affiliate thread where people discuss stuff out in the open here is a BAD idea, as it causes strife.   I don't see affiliate threads with other boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Wow, I think you're the first person to get any sort of response about the boxes! That is odd that they said we'll get weekly releases, so now of course I'm assuming that means we'll probably get at least some sort of release this coming week.
> 
> And today is a much better day, thank you! Gizmo had a blast last night, and he's doing great today. He loves his new blanket, hah.
> 
> I wonder if releases will go back to normal on Monday, or if things are going to be different this week. It would be so strange if we got 2-3 releases Monday, Wednesday and Friday as though nothing ever happened.


I'm not at all sure the email meant only once a week. I took it to mean " new boxes will be pouring forth and we are glad you are excited"... There seemed to be a very calm tone to the email, like, thank you for loving our boxes and they will be back next week.

So, I thought I'd share something a bit different with you. IDK if this has to do with the warehouse changes, or if Korean customs are asking for this or what, but I forgot about a box I ordered, the Makeup 2 box ( also known as the box with the vibrating powder egg) and there are additional small paper stickers on most of the products in the box- on top of the plastic wrap that seals them from the manufacturer. 

MAYBE the lack of boxes on the site for a week had to do with the new warehouse-- and there was a time lag..

I've never seen these tiny paper stickers on our K- cosmetics before now, and my best guess is that they are for e easy stock pulls for the boxes at Memebox's warehouse. They look similar to the tiny stamps on US liquor bottles.. the tax stamps but they have Korean writing on them and usually a second bar code. 

I remember when another large internet company changed warehouses. They closed orders for 2 weeks or more.. Memebox didn't close, but maybe the lack of boxes was their way of getting caught up and organized in their new warehouse. Might explain the horrid delay in shipping 2 small items out of the Korean shop too. Those products are in the same warehouse.

I wish they would learn that communication is key. Maybe it's a cultural difference.. IDK..


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 8, 2014)

I was thinking that I don't want any Chrstimas boxes, but it would be nice if memebox prepared a New Year's Eve Jackpot box! Not with nail polishes... but with really nice things!

Do you think that the sales, even for boxes, will drop because now people will want to buy presents that will arrive immediately? I feel a bit like this. No rush to buy new things because I need to buy presents. I don't want to buy also too many beauty products because I may receive some as presents.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 8, 2014)

Well, this no new releases from memebox has made me spend hundreds of dollars elsewhere. They must be loosing money doing this. I know for certain I'm not the only one spending my "meme" money elsewhere lately.


----------



## yunii (Nov 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Well, this no new releases from memebox has made me spend hundreds of dollars elsewhere. They must be loosing money doing this. I know for certain I'm not the only one spending my "meme" money elsewhere lately.


I am doing the same thing. I have been buying a lot of korean products from other online sites.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 8, 2014)

been cheap for me as not bought anything instead. didn't even have to get birchbox as i miscalculated and this last month was last in sub when this month was


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

I spent a fair bit on the Etude website and a few bits and bobs on ebay. Also bought a necklace from a small designer who had released a Polar Night collection with silver bears, seals, whales, penguins etc. She had a little Inuit figure with coloured stones (to represent the northern lights) in gold vermeil that was just too cute to pass. Its my Christmas present to me - unless I can convince DH to reimburse me and give it as a present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I spent a fair bit on the Etude website and a few bits and bobs on ebay. *Also bought a necklace from a small designer who had released a Polar Night collection with silver bears, seals, whales, penguins etc.* She had a little Inuit figure with coloured stones (to represent the northern lights) in gold vermeil that was just too cute to pass. Its my Christmas present to me - unless I can convince DH to reimburse me and give it as a present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ohhh, where did you find that?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@Andrea_s I basically did the same thing, during my early 20's I spent a fortune on high end skincare. And I agree, I think the idea of spending 3-6 months on a product to see results is a major inconvenience, and it definitely does not help that it often means spending hundreds of dollars on multiples of that item to give it a "fair chance." I also tend to know fairly early on if a new product from Korean skincare is going to work for my skin or not, and even when it doesn't work for my skin we usually can still part ways on friendly terms. With American skincare though, I'd often end up getting severe reactions to products right away. 

@@GirlyGirlie Oh, I don't think they'd really only do one release day a week, I'm just sort of curious as to whether or not they'll sort of ease slowly into box releases, or suddenly we'll get 4 releases on Monday, then 2 on Tuesday and so on. We just never know with them!

That's so peculiar, I do wonder if that's a new thing for their products and new warehouse. I also noticed that with my rose and Hair and Body boxes they were two different boxes! And then my City Girl/Foot Care/While You Were Sleeping were all the new boxes, so that could be part of their new warehouse changes as well.

I've had a lot of weird things happen with stuff from the Memeshop lately, so I definitely do wonder if things are just chaos at their new warehouse. And them dealing with that would explain a lot. ...Like where customer service has been, they're probably being forced to work in the shipping department temporarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy to say that my Mememoney hasn't gone into other skincare (ha! like I need anymore) and I'm really enjoying the break. I do have tons of points to use though, so wouldn't mind terribly using them on some great boxes this coming week.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ohhh, where did you find that?


Have pm'd you with the details - enjoy!


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 8, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Have pm'd you with the details - enjoy!


Would like details please! Penguins are my weakness...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> I wish I had someone I could buy this stuff for as a stocking stuffer or gifts. You could put such a cute box together for a preteen/teenage girl. My daughter is still a little young although she does love her "lipstick". It's just a lip balm, but if it helps me get her to put it on her chapped lips then so be it. I keep trying to find children's products, but haven't really found any yet. I could use a great kids moisturizer.


Have you tried California Baby? You can only get it online in Canada though. Also, Bioderma works really well on my little girl.

I was actually tempted to buy the For Dry and Sensitive Skin Memebox to see if there was anything I could use for her.


----------



## Queenofstars (Nov 8, 2014)

I would kill for a little memebox. My 11 year old wants stuff so bad but there's nothing I could get her besides a nail polish box. : /


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 8, 2014)

They'd be smart to put out a memebox for munchkins! With a gentle good smelling body wash, gentle face wash, cute little packaged hand cream, maybe a gentle natural deodorant, lightly colored lip balm, etc. Something aimed towards Tweens. Get them hooked on K Beauty young! And so they WANT to bathe, my kids were little greaseballs at that age, lol.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'm guessing most won't use them





cfisher said:


> @@northtosouth @@Jane George I REALLY think that nearly all of us will just let them expire with no boxes coming out.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little bit offended that they waited until just after the restocks were put out (and mostly sold out, I think) to give them to us.
> 
> If they really want us to use points to buy old boxes...A lousy $2 off, with no option to even using our standard $5 off code, just isn't going to cut it.


I used them from one account yesterday afternoon when I returned from work to purchase Rapunzel and Luckybox #11 but if I had been home when restocks were first released I would have snapped up Snow White quickly and had no use for them when we got them later on in the day. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Would like details please! Penguins are my weakness...


Done! She's got a few penguin items..


----------



## Fae (Nov 8, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Done! She's got a few penguin items..


I would love to get a link too! Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Fae said:


> I would love to get a link too! Thank you so much! ^^


Her stuff is really pretty. Have sent link..she also does commissions I've noticed so might ask husband to get a bracelet or something made for me for my birthday (its on valentines day so he can't forget, or anniversary if she needs more time!).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 8, 2014)

Ok...time for bed as its 11pm in Scotland and daughter will be up at the crack of dawn no doubt!

Night all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 8, 2014)

I used my 2 points to buy the Benton Snail Bee Essence. I have been wanting to try it so being on sale, free shipping and $2 off made it a pretty good deal.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 8, 2014)

FINALLY got my Global 16, Choco Mania and CPM2 (yuck) boxes as well as my "free" lipgloss and 1 of 2 orders of the Ettang modeling masks today! Along with a few trades and my GB surprise boxes (ugh). It was a good mail day! Still waiting on the 7 seconds sheets and one Ettang order.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe A lot of people are still waiting for their 7 seconds masks (or at least one of the two they ordered...Which it seems many of us did), it's almost amusing how long it's taking them to catch up on that stuff. I really hope they're more prepared by now when it comes to the free shipping sale items.

And be really careful with the lip gloss....I had some on my fingertip and was about to apply it when I got distracted by something, my finger warmed it quite quickly, and I still can't get some of that pink coloring off my fingernail area.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 8, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I used my 2 points to buy the Benton Snail Bee Essence. I have been wanting to try it so being on sale, free shipping and $2 off made it a pretty good deal.


I was thinking of doing the same thing.  Is the BSBE good for all types of skin and would it do anything for dark spots, or is it more for blemishes, acne, etc.?  thx


----------



## blinded (Nov 8, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing.  Is the BSBE good for all types of skin and would it do anything for dark spots, or is it more for blemishes, acne, etc.?  thx


I think it is good for most skin types. I love it and I have dry skin and I'm pretty sure @@biancardi likes it for her oily skin. It has definitely helped with the red marks I had from acne.

And it didn't even cross my mind to use those two points on any of the free shipping items. Hmmm...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 8, 2014)

]



TheSilverNail said:


> I was thinking of doing the same thing.  Is the BSBE good for all types of skin and would it do anything for dark spots, or is it more for blemishes, acne, etc.?  thx


Sorry, I don't know the answer because I have never tried it. I know a lot of people on here say it is great. I have oily skin but no acne or blackheads but I hope it will work for all skin types.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 8, 2014)

^I have combo skin (dry cheeks, oily T zone) and haven't had any issues with the Benton! I do think it's helped improve my hyperpigmentation a lot, and it gives me a bit more of a glow the day after. 

It's been over a week and a half since I've bought anything from Memebox... and I feel pretty good about it, to be honest. My wallet is having a nice breather.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

I have oily skin and I love the benton snail bee essence!   I view it as my HG essence product.


----------



## seachange (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> ha ha. I'm sure this is meant as a joke. But I believe she was very unhappy about several money concerns  earlier and the ticket was the last straw at that time, so perhaps thanking her for the work she does on this site as our Moderator and Memebox Super Cheerleader when we have problems or questions would be a lovely thing.


My comment was clearly a joke about the $3 code that currently can be used without any restrictions, I don't see how it possibly could be related to anything else to be unrespectful...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have oily skin and I love the benton snail bee essence!   I view it as my HG essence product.


I know it's silly of me, but after seeing all the drama surrounding the Benton products that were contaminated, it freaks me out to no end to use their stuff. Seeing some of the before and after photos of blogger's that ended up with skin issues that didn't go away after months and months...it just makes me so nervous! Not to mention i vaguely remember a specific blogger getting her personal information posted directly onto reddit by someone from Benton or something? I know that's been talked to death but I'm always wavering back and forth on whether or not I want to get into some of their stuff! It sucks too because I've heard great things about their products otherwise!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

I had heard amazing things about Benton for the longest time, and when I was going to buy their stuff on RRS, that's when I started hearing about all that drama (whilst trying to find information on one of their specific products). I'm really sensitive to skincare, but I'm used to doing patch tests on my wrist (which does oddly enough seem to work for me), so I'm comfortable just doing that for Benton products we receive.

However, the fact the company released information on the blogger (and I read about how the company even admitted that it was someone within the company), I just can't say I'm comfortable buying their products.

But considering that they're not really making money off of the items in Memeboxes...I'm all for using the items from them that I'm not paying for. ...Now, I just have to hope I don't love them TOO much.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know it's silly of me, but after seeing all the drama surrounding the Benton products that were contaminated, it freaks me out to no end to use their stuff. Seeing some of the before and after photos of blogger's that ended up with skin issues that didn't go away after months and months...it just makes me so nervous! Not to mention i vaguely remember a specific blogger getting her personal information posted directly onto reddit by someone from Benton or something? I know that's been talked to death but I'm always wavering back and forth on whether or not I want to get into some of their stuff! It sucks too because I've heard great things about their products otherwise!


I look at it this way - my skin is not really sensitive and I have a great medical plan (in case something goes wrong).  I have had my skin get "burns" from other products, so I know the risks of trying out even a non-contaminated product!!   Plus, the snail bee essence was confirmed by Benton as being contaminated and it was a certain batch.  I cannot speak to the aloe stuff as I don't use that one.


----------



## engawa (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been using the Camel milk cream for the past week and I absolutely love it. The smell was a little too "raw" for me at first but it's all worth it for the results. Super moisturizing, especially against the harsh winds recently. Thanks @@cfisher for the recommendation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie I've just finished up my previous bottle of the Benton essence and opened the one from Luckybox 10. I was worried at first as well but after test patching it for a few days, I just dove in with no regrets. There hasn't been any problems ever since the March batch and I'm sure Benton would be much more careful to avoid another contamination.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really does seem to help a lot with PIH/dark spots. I used the aloe toner from Benton as well with no problems but it doesn't really do much.


----------



## blinded (Nov 8, 2014)

When points have an expiry date, will they be the first one used? I have some of my affiliate points in my account as well as the 2 VIP ones. Just wondering if I use them and still have points leftover, if they will take another 2 away from me once they expire.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> When points have an expiry date, will they be the first one used? I have some of my affiliate points in my account as well as the 2 VIP ones. Just wondering if I use them and still have points leftover, if they will take another 2 away from me once they expire.


yes, the ones that expire first, get used first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe A lot of people are still waiting for their 7 seconds masks (or at least one of the two they ordered...Which it seems many of us did), it's almost amusing how long it's taking them to catch up on that stuff. I really hope they're more prepared by now when it comes to the free shipping sale items.
> 
> And be really careful with the lip gloss....I had some on my fingertip and was about to apply it when I got distracted by something, my finger warmed it quite quickly, and I still can't get some of that pink coloring off my fingernail area.


Hey, that's me too!!  I'm waiting on my second set of 7 second mask, too!


----------



## page5 (Nov 8, 2014)

For those of u looking for a tween box:

Ibbeautiful has a sub for Tweens and teens. I've purchased a few for my daughter.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I know it's silly of me, but after seeing all the drama surrounding the Benton products that were contaminated, it freaks me out to no end to use their stuff. Seeing some of the before and after photos of blogger's that ended up with skin issues that didn't go away after months and months...it just makes me so nervous! Not to mention i vaguely remember a specific blogger getting her personal information posted directly onto reddit by someone from Benton or something? I know that's been talked to death but I'm always wavering back and forth on whether or not I want to get into some of their stuff! It sucks too because I've heard great things about their products otherwise!


The Benton Snail Bee extract burns my skin just a tiny bit when I first apply it with a cotton round ( not going to spray it on as I have seen some people do in videos- the spray is not fine mist at all and can get in our eyes).

I, too, worry about using Benton products in general. My concerns are about the overall conditions at Benton's manufacturing lab..

However, with that said, I have 3 bottles of the Aloe toning mist and 2 bottles of the Snail bee extract. I keep all of mine in the refrigerator in a dehydration bin in the dark. I figure the bottles are dark colored amber and green to keep light out.. I also visually inspect the bottle's contents as best as possible before I use it each time. If there was any sediment or worse, I wouldn't use it. Likewise, if there was any strange color or odor on the cotton round, I wouldn't use it.

Strange things can happen to ordinary products- I once had this love for Snapple iced diet peach tea. I bought cases of it in the Snapple bottles. Major Snapple fan!!  One day, I opened a bottle to drink it, and luckily saw a large clump of something in the tea. I poured the bottle contents out in my kitchen sink and it was a clump of mold. The bottle was entirely sealed when I received it, it had no visible cracks or deformities. It was brand new, and the expiration date was a year or so away. Had been stored in my refrig. for just a few days after purchase of the case. I never could drink another Snapple as I know the mold came from the manufacturing plant.

Now I DIY with my own water source and a single serving packet of Crystal Light diet Peach iced tea. I know what is going in there.

In summary, professionally speaking as someone with expertise in the area of aseptic conditions in the workplace, I cannot give a green light to Benton products now, because I still have not seen any true and accurate photos of the interior of their facility and how they manufacture the products. If there is a  water leak problem in the roof, obvious dirt, obvious mold contamination at the plant, or slipshod non- sanitary measures used to make the stuff, then we need to know. Someone should have contacted Benton and gotten permission to have done an investigative journalism piece on Benton production facilities when the mold appeared last spring, or do one now showing what quality control measures they have put into place, if any.. That's the only way to know if clean serum is put into clean bottles using best practices with the technique. 

As far as someone saying " I have good insurance in case my skin reacts", well so do I. Probably the best insurance policy anyone will ever see in this century. However, nothing short of painful deep dermabrasion by a dermatologist in repeated sessions could possibly remove the deep scarring I have seen in a few photos.  That's not something I want to subject my flawless skin to, and none of us should have to do so. I just made up my mind. Benton products are going in the garbage. The risk is unacceptable to me, personally, for my skin.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The Benton Snail Bee extract burns my skin just a tiny bit when I first apply it with a cotton round ( not going to spray it on as I have seen some people do in videos- the spray is not fine mist at all and can get in our eyes).
> 
> I, too, worry about using Benton products in general. My concerns are about the overall conditions at Benton's manufacturing lab..
> 
> ...


Funny story, I had the exact same thing happen to me many years ago with Snapple! I think it's because they don't (or didn't at the time?) use any preservatives and their products are all-natural etc, so that's possibly why things like that can happen if the store selling the product or the shipping company didn't not handle them properly. 

I agree though- As good as Benton products may be, I have drawers and drawers full of products just waiting to be used, and none of them have such a reputation preceding them as Benton. memebox has provided me with more than enough stuff where I would never need to go out and buy anything from Benton. The reaction that Rachel from The Beauty Barre had to Benton products shook me, because her skin was pock-marked, scarred and felt like "an old sponge" from what I remember her saying. That must be absolutely devastating. I just feel like there's no way their products are SO good, that I could overlook the serious issues they had in the past, even if it was with just one or two batches of product. The way the company handled it was really unprofessional, especially with the whole reddit situation.

I just feel like there are plenty of other companies that deserve my money and support, like Skinfactory, for example. Their products have done wonders for my skin, and I'm not just talking about the 7 Seconds Morning Sheets. The products they sent me to review have been top notch. The more I use and dig into the products I have from their line, the more I fall in love with them!

I'm not knocking or trying to upset anyone that enjoys and/or uses Benton products, just trying to give my two cents on the whole thing. I'm sure this conversation has the potential to de-rail the Memethread pretty easily, so I apologize in advance for this not being directly meme-related!


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 8, 2014)

Did anyone actually like the nail polish boxes? If I didn't already have an extensive nail polish collection (of hoarder proportions) I would have grabbed them as they seem to be a good way to round out / start a polish collection.

I'm using the Benton snail bee essence from Lucky Box 10 at the moment. No noticeable effects yet so I'll play the waiting game. I am tempted to get a spare using my 2 memepoints though.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

n/m so not fucking worth responding to.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 8, 2014)

I never realized that Snapple issue was so widespread, I got ill after drinking one but didn't think much of it, until opening another bottle years later and finding odd clumps at the bottom. I had no idea what they were exactly, but definitely never touched a Snapple again.

As far as the Benton thing goes....I'm not worried about it happening again, and I do agree that the company is probably a lot more cautious about such things from this point forward. I do occasionally use a new skincare product without testing it first, but I would never do that with Benton because of the fact there has been issues in the past.

I do have to agree that there was some people sort of frantically telling everyone never to use their products again, which I found to be a bit much. I refuse to spend money on their products because of how the company handled the situation, rather than the issue itself. Look how many items are recalled in the United States. What would we ever purchase if we never purchased from any company that ever had such an issue reported with an item of theirs?

However, I definitely understand people not wanting to risk it. And I did see photos and was rather surprised by how badly their skin was damaged. As someone with particularly sensitive skin that tends to react to things to an extreme, I would never use a product if I thought there was a risk of that happening, especially without caution.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I never realized that Snapple issue was so widespread, I got ill after drinking one but didn't think much of it, until opening another bottle years later and finding odd clumps at the bottom. I had no idea what they were exactly, but definitely never touched a Snapple again.
> 
> As far as the Benton thing goes....I'm not worried about it happening again, and I do agree that the company is probably a lot more cautious about such things from this point forward. I do occasionally use a new skincare product without testing it first, but I would never do that with Benton because of the fact there has been issues in the past.
> 
> ...


agreed.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I never realized that Snapple issue was so widespread, I got ill after drinking one but didn't think much of it, until opening another bottle years later and finding odd clumps at the bottom. I had no idea what they were exactly, but definitely never touched a Snapple again.
> 
> As far as the Benton thing goes....I'm not worried about it happening again, and I do agree that the company is probably a lot more cautious about such things from this point forward. I do occasionally use a new skincare product without testing it first, but I would never do that with Benton because of the fact there has been issues in the past.
> 
> ...


Well said!

You're also very right in saying they are probably CRAZY careful now ever since everything went down. They probably lost a lot of customers and are going to spend a lot of time and effort building up their reputation again. 

I think I have such an issue with their products more so because of the way they handled things overall, not so much the contamination issue. I think there was a lot of dramatics from certain bloggers, however that did put a damper on the bloggers that really were badly affected by the products.

I think that if I got something in a Memebox, I would be tempted beyond all reason to try it, but I'd probably give it away or sell it. Although I did try the Benton mask I got from the Beauteque Snail bag and it wasn't anything to write home about. I do get tempted on a regular basis to try some of their other raved about product though. You ladies have that effect on me! All you have to do is say something is amazing and I am suddenly finding my self on testerkorea checking the prices LOL


----------



## biancardi (Nov 8, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've been using the snail bee essence for about a month now and it has helped my skin so much (adult acne is no fun!) 

I do pump it first on the back of my hand ~ like I do with all of my facial products except mists ~ and then apply it. It is always clear, no color tinge, no specks of stuff in it.

I do think the way that Rachel's info was spread on reddit was awful and I wish Benton would compensate her on the treatments she is using now to clear up her skin.  I can sympathize with what happened to her, because in my 20's, I used some acne treatment program that "burned" my skin.  I had hyper pigmentation that took a couple of years to fade away and my skin was flaking horribly while I still was breaking out.   Thankfully, once I stopped using those products, my skin calmed down, but it did take a couple of years to fade those dark spots.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie I've been using the snail bee essence for about a month now and it has helped my skin so much (adult acne is no fun!)
> 
> I do pump it first on the back of my hand ~ like I do with all of my facial products except mists ~ and then apply it. It is always clear, no color tinge, no specks of stuff in it.
> 
> I do think the way that Rachel's info was spread on reddit was awful and I wish Benton would compensate her on the treatments she is using now to clear up her skin.  I can sympathize with what happened to her, because in my 20's, I used some acne treatment program that "burned" my skin.  I had hyper pigmentation that took a couple of years to fade away and my skin was flaking horribly while I still was breaking out.   Thankfully, once I stopped using those products, my skin calmed down, but it did take a couple of years to fade those dark spots.


oh gosh you had me at "adult acne."

Even with all my k-beauty products, it goes away and I think I'm in the clear...and then it returns with a vengeance. I can't seem to get rid of it. The Ciracle red spot and Lioele  spot treatment do work wonders for clearing it up quickly, but it always seems to return. It's a nightmare breaking down each product and figuring out what SINGLE ingredient is reacting negatively with my skin. Sometimes it's impossible for me to know for sure what things to avoid. It's a constant battle. Luckily the gentleness of k-beauty products has helped drastically, but I still wonder if I'll ever have that perfect skin dream!


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 8, 2014)

My sympathies definitely go out to Rachel and everyone else who was affected. Unfortunately some other blogger(s) took things with Benton way too far IMO and it made me entirely sick of the entire debate on both sides. If you don't wanna use their products for whatever reason, go for it. But if you start insulting people who do continue to use the products (NOT referring to anyone on MUT, but on other websites)... then to me, you lose any integrity you once had as a blogger. I hate alcohol and citrus in products, and I'll give people scientific information about the ingredients, but I would never call anyone names for using such products because it's their skin and their decisions.

I do agree that Benton could have handled certain things better and for that reason I've yet to buy anything from them beyond what I currently have. I do plan to buy another steam cream from them when I am done what I have because *that* is a near-HG product for me (it's like the snail essence but it actually keeps me moisturized!!).

ANYWAY, in Memebox news... oh, wait, there is no news. /refreshes e-mail yet again


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 8, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> My sympathies definitely go out to Rachel and everyone else who was affected. Unfortunately some other blogger(s) took things with Benton way too far IMO and it made me entirely sick of the entire debate on both sides. If you don't wanna use their products for whatever reason, go for it. But if you start insulting people who do continue to use the products (NOT referring to anyone on MUT, but on other websites)... then to me, you lose any integrity you once had as a blogger. I hate alcohol and citrus in products, and I'll give people scientific information about the ingredients, but I would never call anyone names for using such products because it's their skin and their decisions.
> 
> I do agree that Benton could have handled certain things better and for that reason I've yet to buy anything from them beyond what I currently have. I do plan to buy another steam cream from them when I am done what I have because *that* is a near-HG product for me (it's like the snail essence but it actually keeps me moisturized!!).
> 
> ANYWAY, in Memebox news... oh, wait, there is no news. /refreshes e-mail yet again


LOL at the last sentence...seriously I think that's why I'm engaging in Benton talk when I'm normally so, "STAY ON TOPIC PLZZ" except...there is no topic right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox needs to come back from the dead and have some Monday boxes. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> oh gosh you had me at "adult acne."
> 
> Even with all my k-beauty products, it goes away and I think I'm in the clear...and then it returns with a vengeance. I can't seem to get rid of it. The Ciracle red spot and Lioele  spot treatment do work wonders for clearing it up quickly, but it always seems to return. It's a nightmare breaking down each product and figuring out what SINGLE ingredient is reacting negatively with my skin. Sometimes it's impossible for me to know for sure what things to avoid. It's a constant battle.* Luckily the gentleness of k-beauty products has helped drastically, but I still wonder if I'll ever have that perfect skin dream!*


I can tell you, I have never had it nor found it!!   That is why I don't mind trying new products and I think that anyone who purchases beauty boxes, without knowing what they will get,  probably don't have it either!!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 9, 2014)

polisharmoire said:


> Did anyone actually like the nail polish boxes? If I didn't already have an extensive nail polish collection (of hoarder proportions) I would have grabbed them as they seem to be a good way to round out / start a polish collection.
> 
> I'm using the Benton snail bee essence from Lucky Box 10 at the moment. No noticeable effects yet so I'll play the waiting game. I am tempted to get a spare using my 2 memepoints though.


I grabbed the Vivid box once it went on sale. I have no interest in the glitter that came with it, but the nail polishes are pretty decent!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> LOL at the last sentence...seriously I think that's why I'm engaging in Benton talk when I'm normally so, "STAY ON TOPIC PLZZ" except...there is no topic right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Memebox needs to come back from the dead and have some Monday boxes. Crossing my fingers!


Well, we can say since Memebox sends out Benton products, it is Memebox kinda related - 6 degrees of separation and all of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been using the Benton essence since the skincare box was delivered (july/augish) and it really has helped a lot with my adult acne as well. I'm sure it can't be solely attributed to the benton essence, but it's amazing how much better my skin has gotten. Not only do I rarely get breakouts (other than as reaction to a product) if I do get one it's nothing like it used to be. I used to get these large, angry red bumps that would hurt when I opened my mouth. And no sooner than one would disappear, a new one would show up. Now I might get one tiny little whitehead where I used to get the angry bumps. It wasn't until the last couple of months I realized how many red marks I had on my chin from the acne, because I couldn't see it since there was always some stage of pimple there. I was looking at photos the other day and realized in almost every picture of me taken over the last few years my chin was a mess. Now it's clear. The benton essence has also help clear up the red marks, and now that I'm also using the anti-blemish serum from the whole grains 2 box the red marks are close to being gone. Seriously, I wish I had taken pictures before I started using these products. The change in my chin alone has sold me on Korean skincare. I do put the essence on my hand before applying to my face and occasionally scoop some out to check for foreign bits. I hate how the aloe contamination issue was handled by the company and really wish they would have made it right so I can shake that icky company feeling. 

TL;DR I love the Benton essence. It has help my skin clear up. Wish the company handed things better.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 9, 2014)

I miss seeing the releases. I don't think I'll be buying boxes for a while because finances are a little tight (had to take my car in for servicing...) but it's fun reading all the speculation over what will be in the boxes!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

I love the Benton Snail Bee Essence! One of my HG products! I get hormonal acne coupled with combination skin and this clears my skin up and helps keep in balanced. I do put some on my hand first though also and I keep it in the fridge. I don't think the sheet masks are great though. I wish I had bought just one rather than 10 for my first order!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I miss seeing the releases. I don't think I'll be buying boxes for a while because finances are a little tight (had to take my car in for servicing...) but it's fun reading all the speculation over what will be in the boxes!


Box releases are an event! Especially when they come out VIP I miss that


----------



## blinded (Nov 9, 2014)

I always afraid I sound like one of the crazy benton fangirls from reddit. The essence and steam cream are HG for me. And I actually like the sheet mask, although it seems like i'm the only one, but I wouldn't call it HG.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

Urgh the Benton mess of 2014, can this year be done? Basta, 2014, we're all exhausted by this! hahah

Looking ahead to Monday: I'm ordering the Chosungah potential hot mess collab pact. If it's creepy and whitewashy that's an interesting blog post. If it's actually great and not creepers that's an interesting blog post. At this point, I just don't know, so I'm viewing it as another experiment. Is anyone anywhere actually excited about this product (this is not rhetorical, but rather a real question)?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh the Benton mess of 2014, can this year be done? Basta, 2014, we're all exhausted by this! hahah
> 
> Looking ahead to Monday: I'm ordering the Chosungah potential hot mess collab pact. If it's creepy and whitewashy that's an interesting blog post. If it's actually great and not creepers that's an interesting blog post. At this point, I just don't know, so I'm viewing it as another experiment. Is anyone anywhere actually excited about this product (this is not rhetorical, but rather a real question)?


No, I am not that excited about the product, but I am excited to read your review on it!! haha

I wish they would have done something else with Chosungah instead of this pact.  A nice skin care product or something.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> I always afraid I sound like one of the crazy benton fangirls from reddit. The essence and steam cream are HG for me. And I actually like the sheet mask, although it seems like i'm the only one, but I wouldn't call it HG.


Honestly, I've always heard great things about the products, If not for that fact, I wouldn't even bother to try them, regardless of the fact I didn't pay for them. I don't think you sound like those fangirls at all.

It was really the extremes that bothered me about the whole situation. Whether it was how the company handled it (or didn't handle it), the people that immediately jumped on the whole "Benton is the devil" bandwagon before any information had actually been released, or the people that were saying that just because they liked their Benton products and had no bad experience with it that the whole thing was some conspiracy against the company. 

All three of those extremes I found completely appalling.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh the Benton mess of 2014, can this year be done? Basta, 2014, we're all exhausted by this! hahah
> 
> Looking ahead to Monday: I'm ordering the Chosungah potential hot mess collab pact. If it's creepy and whitewashy that's an interesting blog post. If it's actually great and not creepers that's an interesting blog post. At this point, I just don't know, so I'm viewing it as another experiment. Is anyone anywhere actually excited about this product (this is not rhetorical, but rather a real question)?


I love being so white that I blind people with my skin, so I think I'm going to pick it up and have some fun with it LOL Like you said, it'll make for a great blog post regardless!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 9, 2014)

The pictures of it creeped me out, but I'd be interested in seeing how others like it and if it actually makes you look like you're coated in plastic.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

Sign me up for the list of people curious to see what it actually looks like applied on a normal person, with no editing.

I mean, it couldn't possibly look like it does in the photo...Could it?

Wow, I think this is the one time I'll be worried about a product actually working as advertised. 

:lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> The pictures of it creeped me out, but I'd be interested in seeing how others like it and if it actually makes you look like you're coated in plastic.


I know right?!? lol Part of my training is in the history of how people thought about skin pigmentation before the modern concept of race, so if the product is basically a white mask, I have 30 pages of stuff already written that I can dump into the review and call comparative context--hahahah. It's going to be a super fun review [for me only]! I wouldn't be surprised if the product turns out to be less extreme than the photos suggest. My only fear is that it's great and I have to show off my bare face in "before" photos!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> No, I am not that excited about the product, but I am excited to read your review on it!! haha
> 
> I wish they would have done something else with Chosungah instead of this pact. A nice skin care product or something.


Literally anything else would have been pretty awesome imo, but this pact and the images attached to it seem ill-suited for a global audience. I'm wondering if it's thick or actually thin like some of the stuff that's meant to be used under bb cream or mixed with it. Also, a pact doesn't necessarily have a ton of product, so that's potentially a pretty expensive product, per gram/ounce, depending on how they price it. And I don't quite get why we all would want to be peachy--I'm a bit yellowy, so the undertones could get weird. And yet...there's a need to know factor...


----------



## avarier (Nov 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Looking ahead to Monday: I'm ordering the Chosungah potential hot mess collab pact. If it's creepy and whitewashy that's an interesting blog post. If it's actually great and not creepers that's an interesting blog post. At this point, I just don't know, so I'm viewing it as another experiment. Is anyone anywhere actually excited about this product (this is not rhetorical, but rather a real question)?


I really want to see a review on it! I'm intrigued on what kind of residue it is on the skin, I'm oily so extra dewy finish or sticky messes are not for me.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Literally anything else would have been pretty awesome imo, but this pact and the images attached to it seem ill-suited for a global audience. I'm wondering if it's thick or actually thin like some of the stuff that's meant to be used under bb cream or mixed with it. Also, a pact doesn't necessarily have a ton of product, so that's potentially a pretty expensive product, per gram/ounce, depending on how they price it. And I don't quite get why we all would want to be peachy--I'm a bit yellowy, so the undertones could get weird. And yet...there's a need to know factor...


I get the feeling that the promotional images are very exaggerated, but that's just my thoughts. I think since Korean women want very white/peachy flawless skin, they photoshopped the results a little TOO much to show a very dramatic effect. Many of the whitening products I've tried have had hilariously over-the-top "after" photos and my results aren't anywhere near as intense. Same for the blackhead removing products I've seen. The after photos and results photos are clearly doctored quite a bit.

I am actually looking forward to seeing what they're going to charge for the product and if it's in my price range, I'll definitely pick it up and experiment. Because if it does even out skintone and brighten it without it looking like a practical sheet mask lol, then I'll be happy!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

First my (our) beloved Chosungah releases that peach pact (which wouldn't be so bad if it's being turned into this HUGE deal...and for all the things for Memebox to collab Chosungah over....)

But now, it looks like Neogen has a rather similar product. 

http://www.ticketmonster.co.kr/deal/122664601/104161/104645

On the plus side, the photos with "real people" don't look anywhere near as dramatic as the advertisement photos.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 9, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I never realized that Snapple issue was so widespread, I got ill after drinking one but didn't think much of it, until opening another bottle years later and finding odd clumps at the bottom. I had no idea what they were exactly, but definitely never touched a Snapple again.
> 
> As far as the Benton thing goes....I'm not worried about it happening again, and I do agree that the company is probably a lot more cautious about such things from this point forward. I do occasionally use a new skincare product without testing it first, but I would never do that with Benton because of the fact there has been issues in the past.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am shocked about the Snapple QC problems. I hope they have fixed whatever was wrong. I had no idea that two other people had Snapple drink bottles with mold in them. I thought my bottle was probably an anomaly. I called the Snapple company and told them what I found and gave them the numbers I could find on my bottle. They didn't seem to care. That sealed the deal for me. 

I didn't read anything related to the problems about Benton products on reddit. In fact, I can't even discuss reddit as I do not use it. It is my understanding from blog posts that the young women who traced severe new skin problems to the Benton products did have pre-existing acne. I know that AHAs and BHAs can make acne _look _a lot worse before it improves, but should not cause what I saw in the photos. Those lesions will leave scarring. Ordinary acne will not scar if proper care is taken,,, No control testing was done by Benton, to the best of my knowledge, or if it was, Benton didn't release the results. 

As far as I know, this is a company based in S. Korea. We have been told many times that the Korean FDA is stricter than the USA FDA. So where were the Korean FDA officials when all of this was happening and people were photographing orange mold clumps in their Benton serums? Where is their final report on the incidents with Benton products? In the US, in the cosmetic regulations, a company is to self- report the consumer's severe adverse reactions to the FDA. It is also common sense that a person in the USA with a factory-contaminated product will also call the FDA or have their physician or attorney do so, depending upon the severity of the injury. When the FDA investigates a company, a written report is issued and is available for the public to obtain and read. 

Do S. Koreans have the ability to report problems with a S, Korean company's product? It's short sighted to think that only exported Benton products had particulate matter growing or otherwise present in the serum, isn't it? . 

As far as using USA products with a known history of contamination, no, I never have and never would, if I knew about it. And I think that if ____ company, say, Estee Lauder, had contaminated Advanced Night Recovery Serum batches  or even a single batch sold with mold clumps evident, every major news outlet in the world would carry the story and photos.. And women would stop buying their products. Maybe back in 1960, women didn't have a lot of choices in cosmetic companies to buy from, but we certainly do. When I am in Europe, the lines at the Estee' Lauder counters would make you think they had the most amazing promo in progress, but no, it's the norm. I have photographs because I couldn't believe how popular the company was in two major European cities. I believe they have very good quality control and manufacturing standards and am not implying that anything like the Benton serum contamination has occurred with Lauder. It's a hypothetical example.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 9, 2014)

@ *hands up* I would give it a try but the price factor is throwing me off, especially because I can get a new BB cushion if it is &gt;$20 (with shipping). Not that I haven't bought a cushion lately lol....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think peachy tones seems to be the 'in' because Koreans are extremely picky about every single detail and people would go like "why do you look so dewy today?", "your eyes looks super tired, I can tell..", "do you have liver problems?" and they say it out of concern and not being judgy at all. That is how cosmetic companies thrive there. It may be a different culture altogether, but I am benefitting from it-- more products to discover and try! :luv:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 9, 2014)

Reminds me of two episodes I had (little bit off topic)

- a smoothie I purchased one lunchtime. Put it on my desk (in the shade). Had been sitting for about 15 minutes while I ate a sandwich when there was an almighty "bang!". The lid had literally been fired at the ceiling and lodged in the tiles! Gave me one hell of a fright. Date on side of bottle was within date but smell was disgusting. Took it back to the shop and got a refund thankfully

- had a lemon slice from a company that makes "exceedingly good cakes" in my drawer. Had been there a couple of days and packaging was sealed. Felt hungry so decided to open it but was chatting to a colleague so didn't notice till I had taken a bite and the taste was awful..looked down and it was covered in green mould!! Literally ran to the toilets and spat it out but never been able to eat a lemon slice since!! Utterly gross. Again, within sell by date but room was warm. Couldn't face taking photos etc as felt sick so colleague binned it for me.

Anyway...looking forward to some new boxes please memespies!


----------



## athy (Nov 9, 2014)

Using a purederm nose pore strip right now...  (from the first cacao box xD)

I think even if this product didn't work for blackheads I would use them just to smell chocolate... yummmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler










it fits pretty well on my face except for the tip of the nose =/


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

athy said:


> Using a purederm nose pore strip right now...  (from the first cacao box xD)
> 
> I think even if this product didn't work for blackheads I would use them just to smell chocolate... yummmm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


You make me feel like my nose is huge!! The sides of my nose are not covered that much when I use mine! lol! I think I prefer the charcoal ones we received in blackheads no more!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

I fear we are not going to have any new boxes tomorrow... only the chosungah product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would like to see a new box tomorrow...


----------



## athy (Nov 9, 2014)

@@Alex Z. ahhhh i didn't get the blackheads no more!

why do you prefer the charcoal one? does it work better? o=


----------



## Liv (Nov 9, 2014)

I would like to buy the collaboration purely to see how and if it works. But I found the price pointed quite high even with the reduced launch price. I don't remember exactly how I product was in there but I remember something like 15ml which is not a lot. I know it's Chosungah but still... The images look almost to scary for me to take the plunge ;-)


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Alex Z. ahhhh i didn't get the blackheads no more!
> 
> why do you prefer the charcoal one? does it work better? o=


I think they work the same (average quality imho), but I find the chocolate scent too much and artificial! The charcoal ones don't smell that much. That's the only reason!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 9, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I think they work the same (average quality imho), but I find the chocolate scent too much and artificial! The charcoal ones don't smell that much. That's the only reason!


I agree with you! The choc purederm ones does smell erm...a tad like cigarettes. Or isit just me. It's smoky... but bearable tho. Quality wise it does take off small blackies, not everything even after pore out gels + warm water. 

I love Biore charcoal ones, and I used the black one (for men) years back and loved them. Haven't use one till I got mine from the Memeshop. I'm excited to be back with my pore strip routine! It's one of those icky business that you can't deny loving (like looking at the result of a foot peel).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It's one of those icky business that you can't deny loving (like looking at the result of a foot peel).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol!!! Same feelings here!! I can't wait to get my foot therapy and try the



Spoiler



peeling foot mask


!


----------



## athy (Nov 9, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I agree with you! The choc purederm ones does smell erm...a tad like cigarettes. Or isit just me. It's smoky... but bearable tho. Quality wise it does take off small blackies, not everything even after pore out gels + warm water.
> 
> I love Biore charcoal ones, and I used the black one (for men) years back and loved them. Haven't use one till I got mine from the Memeshop. I'm excited to be back with my pore strip routine! It's one of those icky business that you can't deny loving (like looking at the result of a foot peel).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


perhaps i'm just too big of a fan of chocolate xD

i didn't notice the smokey smell at all! D:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

Is this a last year box in memebox korea?

http://www.memebox.com/page/1215

Does this mean that we may still get a christmas box?

I was going through the memebox china. Why do they have different boxes for different countries? I understand having the webpage in a different language, but this box is mask #4 with some of the products being in our mask #6 (from what I understand). Confused...

http://cn.memebox.com/memebox-china/40-mianmo-atoz


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 9, 2014)

I lovee my Benton products. Use the toner (aloe), essence, steam cream and the aloe gel at times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fortunately haven't experienced any mold etc.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Is this a last year box in memebox korea?
> 
> http://www.memebox.com/page/1215
> 
> ...


@@Alex Z. that was what either the november or december global box looked like last year. I can't remember which as i only ordered my first in Feb

tbh there has always been slight varitions in box and I even have a hard box like the ones you get for glossybox. I wish they were all like that as i hate send all of them to recycling


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

avarier said:


> I really want to see a review on it! I'm intrigued on what kind of residue it is on the skin, I'm oily so extra dewy finish or sticky messes are not for me.


that is another reason why I cannot get excited about it.  I am already dewy!  haha  Plus I have a warm undertone (yellow) so I try to stay away from pink/peach colored foundations..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Is this a last year box in memebox korea?
> 
> http://www.memebox.com/page/1215
> 
> ...


any why do they show you the products in the boxes in memebox-K and memebox-C?  Not fair memebox!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 9, 2014)

I would have liked to see a Christmas themed box this year, but its a little late in the game for that.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

lol i have too many in dec to buy more tbh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

I used the chocolate pore strip and I had hardly any, but used it on my brother and there was a lot! I have used the black ones in the past and honestly do think they work better..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> any why do they show you the products in the boxes in memebox-K and memebox-C? Not fair memebox!


I may be wrong, but I think that one still buys blind--only after the shipping date are the photos updated. I was thinking about buying a few Meme-K boxes last month and that's what happened. They sell the boxes much, much closer to the shipping dates, too. That would be a really nice change tbh.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 9, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I would have liked to see a Christmas themed box this year, but its a little late in the game for that.


Me too, unless they release some that will ship sooner than many new releases.  Honestly, though, I have enough coming in December and don't need a holiday box.  Cleopatra + The Empress's Secrets should arrive ~12/19, and that'll be my Christmas gift to myself box.

Thanks for all the answers about the Benton essence but I didn't mean to start a flame war over it.  I decided not to get it, not because of the past contamination issue, but because I realized I'll have a new serum I'll want to test drive in the While You Were Sleeping box which should be here in 10 days or so.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 9, 2014)

I just received the Vagabond Youth Memebox collaboration and it's my #1 fave Memebox so far.  It's the first box where I'll use every single thing in the box (and I've purchased over $1200 in boxes since the beginning of this year... ack!)


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi all! It's been a crazy week. Hope everybody's doing well! No new memeboxes all week? Wow, that's weird. Does that mean awesome releases this week? It's a win win either way. I either get to save money or have new boxes... my logic is flawed.

Omg. I didn't know about the benton products. That's pretty horrifying and sad for the ones that had to go through that. I think I would cry if something like that happened to me. I don't tend to test products before using them on my face. I know that's pretty dumb of me, but I always get too excited and forget to test them to see if I'll get a bad reaction. But then again, where do you ladies usually test the products? I've only heard about using it on your hand or wrist area. Do you have a guideline or should I look out for anything in particular?

I've used the purederm charcoal nose strips and they work for me although it doesn't take everything out. It takes enough out where I think it's worth using again. I actually like seeing the stuff on the strip. I'm so gross. LOL I made my boyfriend try them, too, and the results are so much better for him than me. The strips make my nose pretty itchy and dry though. It's very hard resisting the itch.

I also wanted to ask about the black soap. Now that it's on sale again, has anyone tried it yet? What do you think of the product? I love that it's black and charcoal, but do you think it's effective and worth buying? Thanks! =)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 9, 2014)

I usually put a little bit of the product on the back of my hand..if there's no reaction after a day or so then its good to go. If I do get a reaction after than (spots normally) then its used of my legs which don't seem to be as fussy lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 9, 2014)

Creams obviously rather than make-up or I'd look a bit weird lol!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Creams obviously rather than make-up or I'd look a bit weird lol!!


I couldn't stop laughing! lol!

Maybe it has been already discussed and I missed it, but I just found out from a facebook group that if you bought something recently you received a $10 off $50 if you buy something before 16/11!

That's a great code and memebox should advertise this offer!


----------



## blinded (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks like Canada Post is already delivering packages on weekends! Just had one of my modelling pack orders arrive!


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 9, 2014)

Got my Choco Mania and Jeju boxes yesterday, as well as my lip glosses and modeling cups. My husband was like WHAT DID YOU ORDER??? 

Both of the boxes are INCREDIBLE and I'm so so so happy with everything in them. So great. Haven't tried the cups yet. The gloss is great, made my lips really red but wiped off easily to leave behind pink. Giving the other one to someone at Christmas, just need to figure out who.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Trying the warming mask from Jeju before I shower and WOW it sure warms. Haha it feels like my hair dryer is on my face on full blast!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 9, 2014)

Isn't Chocomania amazing?  I have one of its masks on my face right now.  It looks and smells like



Spoiler



brownie batter


on my face.  Which would not be a bad thing.


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 9, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Creams obviously rather than make-up or I'd look a bit weird lol!!


LOL!!

I'll try to remember testing on my hand. I usually do that with makeup than with skin care products. I just get so excited easily with products to really care. But it looks like I'll have to be careful with the stuff I put on my face. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christinesque (Nov 9, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I couldn't stop laughing! lol!
> 
> Maybe it has been already discussed and I missed it, but I just found out from a facebook group that if you bought something recently you received a $10 off $50 if you buy something before 16/11!
> 
> That's a great code and memebox should advertise this offer!


I received the $10 off $50. I decided to use the 2vip points with $5 off code. LOL smh. Took awhile since I was still debating if I should add the black soap. Ended up getting the volcanic ash cleanser and the honey snail cream.

Can't really think of what to buy other than boxes with that $10 off code though just cuz I have so many boxes coming. I don't want to end up buying something that might be in any of the boxes. Struggles.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, should get etude house and dessert box arrive this week (with a bit luck). Tinkerbell will ship on the 11th the Innisfree on the 13th and My Lovely Boutique end of the week so they should arrive the week after or so...feels like Christmas already lol!!

If its only that palette released tomorrow then I should be safe till Wednesday at least as getting my hair highlighted on Tuesday and don't get paid till the 15th...so, no new boxes till then ok memespies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

@@Alex Z. A lot of the Korean Memeboxes feature European and American brands, which are most likely trying to get into the Korean market, since Koreans spend so much on skincare.

Same for a lot of higher end Korean brands trying to get into the US market. Their model wouldn't really work if they were to have to try to get brands to ship to all countries, I would assume. 

For example, everyone in Korea knows Chosungah. If half the Memeboxes were staying within Korea, I doubt Chosungah would want to put in so many of their (particularly expensive) products. Especially since they just started to push their global website (which is quite new) and that's probably the main reason they even formed a relationship with Memebox.

Personally, I think we really benefit from their current method.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> me too - I don't think it is mold.  This is the waxy bloom on the crayon.  Mine doesn't have that, btw, but seeing a waxy bloom on a darker colored item just indicates to me that it went thru some extreme temperatures (at least imho)


OK, I just opened my sealed brow crayon in the Choco Mania box and mine has the whitish look too, but I don't think it's mold and it swatches just fine.  I think it's the oxidation bloom that one can see on dark products &amp; I'll probably use it.  Tried the SkinFood Mineral Color Fix Brow Mascara yesterday for the first time, which came in the Makeup Edition 2 box, and while I liked how it looked (I felt lucky to get the one color of four that would have worked for me) it was the very DEVIL to remove, even with eye makeup remover.  Has anyone else had that problem?  The last thing I need is to overwork my poor thinning eyebrows


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

I looked on Memebox to see what boxes are still in stock. It really looks like pretty much all of the boxes that were there before this Memerelease break are still there.

...I'm curious to see if any boxes are released tonight. I have a feeling I'll get a new email at 3AM and get all excited, only to see that it's just the Chosungah release.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone else LOVING the mdaida lip set we got in Smilecare box a while back? The scrub and mask duo has made such a difference to my lips. I usually get cracked lips easy, but using the mask daily or every other day has prevented that! Pluss, that amazing smell on both products :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 9, 2014)

Sunday should be try new things day!

Today I used the first pad from my 7 Seconds Morning sheets tub. It's a big pad! After I used both sides on my face, it was still pretty saturated so I used it on my neck, shoulders and chest. Didn't want to waste any, LOL

A few days ago someone mentioned how great the Chamois Aacai snail eye cream was so I dug that out of my stash and have been using that the last couple of days. It absorbs well and feels nice. Can't wait to see how it does after a few weeks of use.

I also tried the Lioele Dollish Veil Vita BB in Purple. I love it! How did I not know about this cream? I bought it during the Halloween USA Shop sale in a set of 5 products. When I first pumped some out I thought , oh no, as it is whitish purple, but it blends so well that I hardly even needed any mineral foundation. Super happy with this cream.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Anyone else LOVING the mdaida lip set we got in Smilecare box a while back? The scrub and mask duo has made such a difference to my lips. I usually get cracked lips easy, but using the mask daily or every other day has prevented that! Pluss, that amazing smell on both products :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


yes, I love that set.  I had gotten another one in a trade a while back with Luxxy and I just purchased another one from the shop the other week.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

I used another Ettang modeling pack this morning except this time I mixed it up quite thick and used the whole cup. It made a big difference instead of using half of the product. Pulled lots of grossness off of my face. I'm definitely going to be using the whole cup from now on and wish I had bought more than two sets! My face feels really great!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Sunday should be try new things day!
> 
> Today I used the first pad from my 7 Seconds Morning sheets tub. It's a big pad! After I used both sides on my face, it was still pretty saturated so I used it on my neck, shoulders and chest. Didn't want to waste any, LOL
> 
> ...


You've totally inspired me to dig into some of my products that I've been dying to use but haven't gotten around to it yet!

I have the Chamois Facial Cream and it's absolutely lovely as well, so I might snag the eye cream at some point too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope you love the morning sheets as much as I do! They might be the only thing in my skincare routine right now that I feel like I would be miserable without! They are SUPER saturated...to the point where the ones at the bottom of the stack are usually dripping with essence. I do the same thing as you- once I apply it to my face (both sides) I do the same thing on my shoulders/chest before tossing it. Want to use up all that morning sheet goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You've totally inspired me to dig into some of my products that I've been dying to use but haven't gotten around to it yet!
> 
> I have the Chamois Facial Cream and it's absolutely lovely as well, so I might snag the eye cream at some point too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope you love the morning sheets as much as I do! They might be the only thing in my skincare routine right now that I feel like I would be miserable without! They are SUPER saturated...to the point where the ones at the bottom of the stack are usually dripping with essence. I do the same thing as you- once I apply it to my face (both sides) I do the same thing on my shoulders/chest before tossing it. Want to use up all that morning sheet goodness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad I inspired you! It is fun to dig in my stash of products and pull out something great to try. I feel like I accomplished something or at least feel like I am making a dent in all these products, LOL
I bought 2 tubs of the 7 Seconds sheets and they are really nice. It made my morning routine a lot quicker as the boyfriend was trying to hurry me up this morning so I was thankful they work so well.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm loving "Try New Things Sunday" but unfortunately Sunday is the end of my work week for a bit longer. But big changes coming that I'm super excited about and I'll have a weekend again soon. Yeah, me!

But regardless of all that, I have been using the Missha Cacao &amp; Cream Scrub and Neogen Cacao Cream (both) from Chocolate Mania and I really like them both. The Neogen is heavy and doesn't absorb quickly, I would have to say it's actually more like a sleeping pack, or maybe I'm just slathering too much on because I love it so much. I wake up in the morning and my skin feels like soft baby skin.

Tonight I'm going to try the Grinif Rose Water Eye Cream from While You Were Sleeping. I've been using the Beausella Placenta Eye Cream from Night Care since receiving it and have definitely seen results but it's time to move on. I think I have about a half dozen other eye creams I should use first but this one smells heavenly!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I used another Ettang modeling pack this morning except this time I mixed it up quite thick and used the whole cup. It made a big difference instead of using half of the product. Pulled lots of grossness off of my face. I'm definitely going to be using the whole cup from now on and wish I had bought more than two sets! My face feels really great!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I received mine the other day and keep on forgetting to buy something disposable to mix them in! I still haven't even tried the one I received in the Yogurt box. I should just mix one up and spread the rest all over my neck/shoulders/chest. I'm dying to try them and now I have two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Krystyn Lowe I just too your advice and put a whole one on my face, I think it works better too if you use a whole one, but you have to be careful of dripping. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I received mine the other day and keep on forgetting to buy something disposable to mix them in! I still haven't even tried the one I received in the Yogurt box. I should just mix one up and spread the rest all over my neck/shoulders/chest. I'm dying to try them and now I have two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You should try it once using half and then again another time mixing it fairly thick and put the whole thing on your face. After doing it both ways I do think it works better using it all at once like it's designed.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

Since I want to target my nose, chin &amp; forehead, I only use half of the product in the modeling pack..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

And I think "Try New Things Sunday" should def. be a thing! I tried the Hallabong serum from the dreaded CPM2 box today and it smells and feels lovely, very citrusy which makes sense. Hoping for good results.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 9, 2014)

I have called Sundays - My Spa Night.  It is the night where I really treat myself with all of my products, as I have the time for it before a long week starts up.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

I've tried a couple of new things today.... my sally's box lip mask from one of the globals, 14, and a miscellar water from one of my british/french sub boxes.

i'm very british... sunday is my roast day... normally at in laws.... talking about romance books lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

I used my first modelling cup from my order, the chorella one, I've attached a chart saying which each is in case anyone needs to know


----------



## estevenson83 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok ladies im a little confused with the lucky box lately. Have been getting memebox since box 3 and dismissed the lucky boxes bc i didnt want tons of duplicates. But now i noticed that theyre not like they used to be am i wrong or are there products in the lucky box that weren't in global boxes?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You should try it once using half and then again another time mixing it fairly thick and put the whole thing on your face. After doing it both ways I do think it works better using it all at once like it's designed.


Decided to just mix it up and go for it! Spread on it on both my face and neck (down to my chest) really thick and now I'm waiting. But I think I would continue to mix an entire cup going forward, I believe half just wouldn't be enough to cover everything I wanted to. When I first opened my Meme shipment I was a little worried I had ordered too much but now I'm thinking two boxes really wasn't that many. Haha


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 9, 2014)

estevenson83 said:


> Ok ladies im a little confused with the lucky box lately. Have been getting memebox since box 3 and dismissed the lucky boxes bc i didnt want tons of duplicates. But now i noticed that theyre not like they used to be am i wrong or are there products in the lucky box that weren't in global boxes?


The luckybox 10 had 3 new items and the luckbox 9 had one. My guess is that there is no rule and memebox is doing what it wants! Maybe luckybox 10 had new items so they could keep the nice ones for luckybox 11. but who knows...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

@@estevenson83 Lucky boxes lately seem to be previous and/or new products. It seems like Luckyboxes are no longer just a collection of items from previous boxes.

Memebox isn't big on following the rules, clearly.

In regards to the modeling cups...I use them on my face and neck, so half just isn't enough. I know they put that much in a cup for a reason, but I know a lot of people just prefer to apply them onto specific areas. If I just wanted to do certain parts of my face, half would be enough. But personally, I do think using half for my entire face just wouldn't be quite enough to apply a thick enough layer, for the best results. A full cup though is perfect for me to do my entire face and neck/upper body.

Is it any wonder I grabbed so many packs?  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## flushblush (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey guys! Is anyone else using the Original Raw Vitamin First Essence? It kinda stings when I dab it on, and I was just curious if that's normal or if I should stop using it. The Memecard does say it's a toner, essence, and lotion in one. I've never used a Korean toner before, and it does seem to prep my skin for more product, but not sure if the stinging is normal?

TIA!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

@@flushblush I'm not a fan of the "all in one" toner/essence/whatnots, and the ones that are also meant to be the moisturizer are usually directed towards oily (and sometimes combination) skin. So they also tend to include some alcohol in their base.

Personally, alcohol tends to really irritate my skin, and it does tend to give me a stinging sensation. Do you think it could be from that?

Sort of disappointed to hear that though, but I hadn't opened mine yet because I was worried that might be the case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone used the Revecen color correct violet colored foundation in the CPM2 box? I want to like it as a color correcting base but it feels like really thick greasepaint going on. I have a suspicion that it's going to cause clogged pores by the feel of it. Yuck. Anyone that's used it have any tricks?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 9, 2014)

can you not mix it with a moisturiser to lighten texture?


----------



## flushblush (Nov 9, 2014)

@@cfisher Eek, it might be alcohol, but I was hoping not since Chosungah has such a great reputation. Maybe it's witch hazel? The label is in Korean so there's no way for me to tell, unfortunately. But I learned something new about K-skincare today: avoid "all-in-one" products! Thanks for your response; your knowledge never fails to impress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe I haven't used it, but from my experience the brands that make similar products (usually in a few different tint options) will suggest mixing them with BB/CC cream or with your regular moisturizer. 

You may want to try that, my two friends that are really into Korean skincare both purchase similar products (one buys two different tints to blend) and will always mix them with either their BB cream or CC cream or with their regular moisturizer.

@@flushblush Some of the toner and essence mixes are great, but the ones that are also meant to be a moisturizer seem to usually only be for oily skin. I absolutely love Chosungah, but I do know they have some alcohol based products for oily skin, so I was a bit worried about that. 

I'll see if I can find any information on it, I of course don't want to have to give up that product if I don't have to, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 9, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I used my first modelling cup from my order, the chorella one, I've attached a chart saying which each is in case anyone needs to know I really like the one I used tonight


Thank you! I was curious about this and know it had been discussed here but was entirely too lazy to search for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 9, 2014)

I know I'm a little late to the party, but I just started watching Coffee Break with Dani. I am so sad I missed her box, because out of all the collabs it seems like it was the best curated. She sounded like she had actually used the products she chose first, rather than just browsing her options and hoping it worked well in the box.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Has anyone used the Revecen color correct violet colored foundation in the CPM2 box? I want to like it as a color correcting base but it feels like really thick greasepaint going on. I have a suspicion that it's going to cause clogged pores by the feel of it. Yuck. Anyone that's used it have any tricks?


I think the irritating thing about that product, is that they sent a pure white one in the Halloween box as professional makeup, and it makes me look white as a ghost. Pro makeup for stage and screen tends to be cakey and pore-clogging, as I did many years of small stage acting and that was a recipe for the worst skin of my life! It seems like Revecen is a stage/pro makeup company in Korea or something...

So long story short, while I was under the impression that the purple was supposed to be a brightening base makeup, I think it's not supposed to be used for daily wear...which kind of upsets me, because I bought the CPM2 box thinking that's what it was supposed to be. I would suggest using a regular primer first, letting it dry, and then applying the purple with a veerrryyy light hand to brighten up the skin a bit. Since it's so thick, I don't know how well it would work being mixed with a BB cream.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 9, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@cfisher Eek, it might be alcohol, but I was hoping not since Chosungah has such a great reputation. Maybe it's witch hazel? The label is in Korean so there's no way for me to tell, unfortunately. But I learned something new about K-skincare today: avoid "all-in-one" products! Thanks for your response; your knowledge never fails to impress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you have a photo of the ingredients (in Korean)?


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello everyone! I was hoping someone would recommend me a good Korean cleanser that may have been in a Memebox or one that you have tried before. I have oily/combination and acne prone skin. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I know this may be the wrong place to ask this but I hope it somewhat relates to Memebox)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think the irritating thing about that product, is that they sent a pure white one in the Halloween box as professional makeup, and it makes me look white as a ghost. Pro makeup for stage and screen tends to be cakey and pore-clogging, as I did many years of small stage acting and that was a recipe for the worst skin of my life! It seems like Revecen is a stage/pro makeup company in Korea or something...
> 
> So long story short, while I was under the impression that the purple was supposed to be a brightening base makeup, I think it's not supposed to be used for daily wear...which kind of upsets me, because I bought the CPM2 box thinking that's what it was supposed to be. I would suggest using a regular primer first, letting it dry, and then applying the purple with a veerrryyy light hand to brighten up the skin a bit. Since it's so thick, I don't know how well it would work being mixed with a BB cream.


Thanks for that info. Yeah it really seems like greasepaint type stage makeup, I thought it was supposed to be more of a correcting base. It doesn't mix well with other foundation products at all. It's really kind of dry, cakey and greasy at the same time. Bummer, was hoping to get some use out if it.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 9, 2014)

I can't decide... Of Tea Tree Cosmetics, Cleopatra, and Oil Therapy, which two would you all get?

ETA: Going to buy before the $2 credit expires.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 9, 2014)

Hexen said:


> I can't decide... Of Tea Tree Cosmetics, Cleopatra, and Oil Therapy, which two would you all get?
> 
> ETA: Going to buy before the $2 credit expires.


I would get Tea Tree and Cleopatra (but those are the two of the three that I did actually get). It all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I would get Tea Tree and Cleopatra (but those are the two of the three that I did actually get). It all depends on what you're looking for.


Off the bat I was thinking Tea Tree and Cleopatra, but I liked the Oil Therapy spoiler and that it's a golden ticket thingy... whatever that really means lol. I am trying to avoid hair and body though, and that Oil description sounds like it probably has those in it.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

I would get tea tree and oil therapy, I love the look of cleopatra but I'm worried it might have lots of make up in it like eyeliner, but then again might have some great milk, snake items too...


----------



## yunii (Nov 9, 2014)

marshmallow_kat said:


> Hello everyone! I was hoping someone would recommend me a good Korean cleanser that may have been in a Memebox or one that you have tried before. I have oily/combination and acne prone skin. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (I know this may be the wrong place to ask this but I hope it somewhat relates to Memebox)


I really liked the bubble berry cleanser. It is a purple bottle...


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 9, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I would get tea tree and oil therapy, I love the look of cleopatra but I'm worried it might have lots of make up in it like eyeliner, but then again might have some great milk, snake items too...


Oooh, I would love milk or snake items. I wouldn't be too bothered by an eyeliner; I think I'd rather have that than like a cuticle oil for example. Thanks for your input! I think I'll go Tea Tree and Cleopatra then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

yunii said:


> I really liked the bubble berry cleanser. It is a purple bottle...


And it smells amazing like juicy berries


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 9, 2014)

Hexen said:


> Oooh, I would love milk or snake items. I wouldn't be too bothered by an eyeliner; I think I'd rather have that than like a cuticle oil for example. Thanks for your input! I think I'll go Tea Tree and Cleopatra then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice choice I really hope you get lots of stuff you will love!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone on here ph tested many of the memebox cleansers? I think I need to get some strips. Pretty sure the floral cleanser from the Rose box is destroying my face. Wanna know the ph before I trash it. Has anyone tested that one? Thanks.


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Nov 9, 2014)

Is it this one? @@yunii

http://m.ebay.com/itm/201202672554


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm sure this is a stupid question. I got a tub of the 7 Seconds sheets, and are they supposed to just be used in PLACE OF toner/essence/serum/all that jazz? I just went back to that 10 Step Routine webpage and started doing the entire routine in the correct order (I'd messed it up and missed stuff, whoops), and wasn't sure if one of those sheets would be a good replacement if I was in a hurry in the morning.
 
Also, I really hope the Jeju box comes back in a restock (again) because I would totally pick up another box. I love that it has



Spoiler



a toner, a serum, AND an oil-based cleanser.


It's so awesomeeee~


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 9, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I'm sure this is a stupid question. I got a tub of the 7 Seconds sheets, and are they supposed to just be used in PLACE OF toner/essence/serum/all that jazz? I just went back to that 10 Step Routine webpage and started doing the entire routine in the correct order (I'd messed it up and missed stuff, whoops), and wasn't sure if one of those sheets would be a good replacement if I was in a hurry in the morning.
> 
> Also, I really hope the Jeju box comes back in a restock (again) because I would totally pick up another box. I love that it has
> 
> ...


I think they CAN be used in place of a toner/essence/serum, but don't need to be.

Personally, I do a full blown 13+ step routine at night, but in the morning when I'm getting ready for work I don't have a lot of time, so the morning sheets really come in handy!

My morning routine with the sheets is: Clarisonic/foam cleanser, 7 seconds morning sheet, LJH tea tree essence, sunscreen, whitening cream, BB cream.

However if my skin is SUPER dry for some reason, I'll add a light moisturizer after the sunscreen. My morning routine with the sheets has worked amazingly well for me so far!


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 10, 2014)

So whatcha guys waiting for, sad that you missed, and glad you avoided?

I've got the Skinfood, My Lovely Boutique, Cleanse &amp; Tone, Cleopatra and Tea Tree Cosmetics ordered. Skinfood should be here soonish.

I'm bummed that I didn't get the Wine &amp; Cheese or the Innisfree box, but glad that I didn't do the Etude or Face Shop.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Hexen said:


> So whatcha guys waiting for, sad that you missed, and glad you avoided?
> 
> I've got the Skinfood, My Lovely Boutique, Cleanse &amp; Tone, Cleopatra and Tea Tree Cosmetics ordered. Skinfood should be here soonish.
> 
> I'm bummed that I didn't get the Wine &amp; Cheese or the Innisfree box, but glad that I didn't do the Etude or Face Shop.


I think those are good choices!  I'm glad you went for Tea Tree and Cleopatra, too.  I'm excited about those and the Cleanse and Tone.  Hurry up and ship!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Now hopefully tonight more new boxes will come out for me to add to my exploding collection....  #imnotahoarderipromise


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Sad I missed: Chocolate Mania (I'm still kicking myself for canceling this box. Here's hoping for a restock!)

Glad I Avoided: Anything makeup themed. All collab boxes. All brand boxes. 

Wish I had avoided: Thumbs Up, MCW3.

Waiting for: At this point? I'm waiting for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Sad I missed: Chocolate Mania (I'm still kicking myself for canceling this box. Here's hoping for a restock!)
> 
> Glad I Avoided: Anything makeup themed. All collab boxes. All brand boxes.
> 
> ...


haha!! I'm with you on so much of this!  I'm sad I missed Chocolate Mania and From Jeju.

I wish I had avoided Hair and Body 2 and 3, K-Beauty Wrap up and Vitamin Care.

Ridiculously loved Skincare, Superfood and From Nature.

I'm hoping Greenfoods is as good as Superfood was.  I loved that box.

Waiting for?  I'll take anything that isn't hair and body, makeup or "best of".


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm bummed I missed Chocolate Mania and Skincare. I don't get remorse for not buying boxes usually because once the surprise is ruined I'm usually over it and just lust after the boxes that haven't been spoiled LOL

I wish I hadn't gotten ANY of the hair and body boxes other than the first one. Vitamin Care was a hot mess for me, and cute wishlist 3 was a nightmare and a half.

Waiting for another snail box, a venom box...give me something interesting and different that I can't resist!

I'm SO crossing my fingers for some boxes tonight. I've had some serious withdrawals lately!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Saffyra Hah, I agree with you about the K Beauty one and Vitamin Care. The main item from the Vitamin box was so overpriced and other than the $1 filler items, cheap sunscreen and hard soap (which I don't use)? What a cruel joke! 

I'm very much hoping Green Foods is a great Superfood 2. I also hope Ariel is just a great Earth &amp; Sea 2.

The Hair and Body boxes don't really "wow" me, but they do contain items I'll use. But I know you're not into hair products, so I can't imagine there's all that much value in their really overvalued body care products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie Honestly, once I see unboxings I rarely ever think "I MUST get my hands on that box!" It's usually only when there's one or two items that I REALLY want that would cost me more than the entire box if I were to purchase them elsewhere.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Ladies, I'm warning you now....You've got some serious competition for those Chocolate Mania boxes.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Er, I mean...We've***


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

I find the Revecen products are very heavy - took ages getting the stuff off my daughters face at Halloween (she was a zombie pirate). Defo greasepaint rather than make-up so think it'll end up in the bucket.

I do love the hallabong stuff from CPM box too - smells fantastic and really light on the skin so while I know a lot of folk hated that box, it scored 3/5 for me as was happy with most of the products.

Will she just how bad the Etude box is when it arrives but as it stands, its the worst box so far 1/5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyhoo, better get daughter up for nursery - she needs to leave here by 7.30 as DH taking her up today. Last week being off I think as back to work next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, I totally forgot about the Chocolate Mania and From Jeju boxes! Those will definitely be ones I try to grab if they come up again.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher Yess!!!  I got the Ariel box too! (err.. Little Mermaid, whatever) for that exact reason!

Also,  I would dearly love a Venom Memebox!!

Dear Memespies,

Please make a Venom box!! 

Love,

Me(meboxaddict)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Saffyra I keep forgetting about the name change, hah. I also keep forgetting about that box in general...Just checked, and it looks like it ships on the 11th! Here's hoping it's amazing. 

I would also love a venom box.

Please get on that, Memespies.

Signed, Memeaddict #2


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

And make sure the cute wishlist 4 box really does have cute products!!! Its the packaging round the product we want to be cute, not the box and not scary (shara shara Doll, I'm looking at you!).

Think Japanese Kawaii - ice cream shaped products, fluffy animals, little houses, that sort of thing...

Please don't disappoint again.....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

My Cute Wishlist 4 is already in place by now.

I'm hoping they're trying to step it up a notch with that box.

....But I'm so glad I canceled that box. I just have a feeling that box is going to be meh at best.

But I hope I'm wrong for everyone else's sake!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm hoping that the reaction from the last one will spur them to greatness on this one....if not, I'll be avoiding like the proverbial plague from now on!

Wish I'd got chocolate mania one seeing everyone raving about how good it is.

Wish I'd avoided etude house big time

Would like - valentine box (for my birthday)..not all rose scented products though!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

I've ordered mcw4 I hope it will be good


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 10, 2014)

No new releases???? :scared:   :scared:


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh man, I'm still bummed I didn't grab the Chocolate Mania box--I've got it bookmarked and check often for restocks, haha! The other box I'm currently a bit sad about missing is the Rose Edition box.

The boxes I've been most disappointed in have been the Sweet Shop and Floral scent boxes and MCW3.

I've got 19 boxes ordered that I'm waiting on at the moment, so I'm not sure what to even hope for tonight... I'd still grab a Christmas box if one popped up!


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess we won't be getting new boxes today. They probably already would be out by now. Even with the shop, I guess Memebox is losing some money right now.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

New releases usually come out about 30 minutes from now.

So, there is still a bit of hope! Memebox is usually late on new releases now (in the past monthish) so I don't think they would be out yet if they do release any today.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't we have 28 minutes til midnight?  I'm forcing myself to stay awake for the umpteenth time this week with the fervent hope of new boxes...  *crosses fingers*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Saffyra I basically gave up at some point last week...But after their comment about weekly releases, and the fact that it would make sense for them to start things back up on a Monday...

...Here I am...Not so patiently waiting...

But if nothing comes out tonight, there will be no more late nights for me. ...At least not the kind where Memebox is my main reason for being up so late. 

...I bet a lot of us are hanging around right now waiting for Memebox.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Not quite midnight in San Fran at the moment and they've not released that palette thingy by cho..Cheo...oh, you know who I mean!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alidolly Chosungah.  :lol: It's definitely a name you have to get used to!

If it's going to be released today Korean time, we'll be getting it in our newsletter with the new release...Or we'll be getting an email around 12PST tomorrow. 

The fact we haven't received the newsletter yet, could be a good sign! If they were going to just do the Chosungah tonight, I would imagine we'd have it by now. And I think these sorts of products are released Korean time (like the Time On My Lips).


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Hm.  That was not the email I was hoping for.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

That stuff looks so weird, if I put that stuff on my face... I honestly would look like my namesake the big round moon!

Still time for some boxes?!??!!......


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

...Delivers all around nutrition? 

I refuse to believe that that product is good for the skin.

And what a disappointment. I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt Memebox, but you sure let us down. Not a good start to our Memeweek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Very disappointing.  It does appear that that is it for the VIP sale.  Unless they use a different VIP link for the boxes...  /sigh  They really need to make an announcement.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

Ughhh I am SUCH a cheapskate.

I have points and I REALLY want to buy this peachy glow nonsense so I can review it...

and I just can't bring myself to spend the points on it, no matter how hard I try.

I don't want to look shiny and peach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

They always seem to do everything in the newsletter, so I just don't see new boxes coming out tonight. However, I do think they MAY be switching up their VIP discount system, so I wouldn't be surprised if they started just doing the regular release time, with some sort of setup where VIP's just automatically received the discount.

@@MissJexie $19 for a chosungah item with free shipping isn't bad.

$19 for that product, is bad. 

Even if it's just points.

...Points can be far better spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess you don't want my money Memebox. That's fine. I'll spend it somewhere else.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok..bored now. Looks like no new boxes again so nothing of interest for those who have been following memebox for a while. ONE new product - that makes you look like the shara shara doll...need to up the game Memebox. Not impressed! Either release a statement about why lack of new boxes or see sales drop.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 10, 2014)

Their sales have HAD to have tanked with no new box releases on how long?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, their sales have tanked alright.  Majorly.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

If they don't release boxes soon, the spoiler thread will need to be closed as there will be nothing new to reveal lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok..I'm that desperate to see new boxes, I'd even welcome the CutiepieMarzia 4 box now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe I think they definitely take advantage of the people new to Korean skincare that jump into Memebox and try to figure it out from there. I think lots of people see the Meme/retail values of things, and the shop prices seem okay.

Their prices are insane in the Memeshop! However, I will admit that their introductory sales for new items added to the shop are sometimes amazing, especially once you factor in the free shipping.

But I think they mostly make money from people that love something from a box or from the shop, who then pay full price to get more of it. 

And it does help them that they carry a lot of brands/products exclusively.

But their sales must be dead right now. Even the boxes that were there more than a week ago, they're pretty much all sittin' pretty still.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Folk are starting to ask what's going on on Facebook as well (I don't have an account or I'd be asking there too). If its their warehouse move then fine, just say as much, ditto for Christmas break / lose of boxes in mail etc but to say nothing is bordering on disrespectful.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Memebox KNOWS that people are wondering what is going on. 

They should let us know something. But I can't say I'm surprised that they haven't. Memebox is a hot mess when it comes to these sorts of basic aspects of running a company.

But I don't think anyone needs to worry about things like the company struggling financially, or Memebox going anywhere anytime soon. There's definitely a lot of reasons/factors that could be involved in them taking a break. But I don't think we have any real reason to worry right now.

Now, as for anxiously and impatiently waiting for another box....I think we've all reached that point.  :lol:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

Agreed. It's not professional the way they seem to be NOT handling this situation. Even an email blast to regular buyers would suffice if they don't want to touch upon their issues on their website.

I got behind on the posts last week, but I was dead excited that they were going to have some wikkid Black Friday deals on my birthday! ... and then it was total crickets. Perhaps I missed something but what the H-E-double hockey sticks was that all about?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

Tbh I've lost a little interest because the momentum is going, I just hope it's a nice comeback (when it comes) to get everyone EXCITED!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so behind on all those shopping holiday names, but when is Black Friday again? Isn't it after Thanksgiving, or something? 

And, Memebox is really bad at dealing with things properly. So I can't pretend I'm surprised by their lack of announcement. 

And I know they would NEVER make any sort of announcement acknowledging any sort of issues. Like "Due to some issues related to our recent warehouse move, we will not be releasing any boxes for at least two weeks." 

But Memebox is great at responding to things whilst avoiding the key issues. So why not just make any sort of vague announcement that just states they won't be releasing any new boxes temporarily? 

It's just so silly to have people getting all worked up and not say anything about it.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Agreed. It's not professional the way they seem to be NOT handling this situation. Even an email blast to regular buyers would suffice if they don't want to touch upon their issues on their website.
> 
> I got behind on the posts last week, but I was dead excited that they were going to have some wikkid Black Friday deals on my birthday! ... and then it was total crickets. Perhaps I missed something but what the H-E-double hockey sticks was that all about?


Black Friday is November 28, so hopefully we'll find out more before then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh well I bought the Xmas edition oh sheet mask and another Asian candy box subscription instead Friday . I won't be buying this VIP today I'm vampire anaemic white enough to not need the added deathly look any more .

I know the no boxes are due to Xmas shipping etc but hey when January and February are quiet work wise just please meme spies start selling the January boxes and bundles . Or people will be going elsewhere and spending elsewhere ready for Xmas .

To be fair memebox have had a great first year but to keep them for the second year is harder as many will move on elsewhere . Will be interesting to see how this goes


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Honestly, I doubt Memebox is really thinking about the long term effects, but people are definitely going to be going elsewhere to spend their extra cash for the month. As well as their holiday spending money. 

And not making any sort of announcement, is definitely going to change how a lot of people see Memebox.

I even passed on the recent Snow White restock. Between the whole silly coupon thing, and not having any other boxes I've been interested in for awhile. ..And customer service vanishing...I'm suddenly all that more critical of boxes I'll buy.

They may have cured my addiction.  :lol:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Tbh I've lost a little interest because the momentum is going, I just hope it's a nice comeback (when it comes) to get everyone EXCITED!!!!


Same here....I've been taking advantage of other K-beauty offers.

I'll admit, earlier tonight none of the memebox pages were loading ... At all ... and I had a tiny panic. Totally irrational since their site wouldn't immediately go under even if they had. But I had a *gulp* moment thinking about my pending orders. When the page was live again I saw there were some restocks. Communicating with customers would certainly go a long way in confidence building, and allow us to just relax and wait.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Memebox KNOWS that people are wondering what is going on.
> 
> They should let us know something. But I can't say I'm surprised that they haven't. Memebox is a hot mess when it comes to these sorts of basic aspects of running a company.
> 
> ...


I guess they lied to me in their email about new boxe coming out this week

Memebox has really been something special, but Memeshop is way too limited and way too overpriced. Not to mention how long shipping takes from the Global shop ( where there might be a desirable item or two).

This thread is going to be a Memebox support group I guess, LOL.  OR " How to adjust to life without Memebox and with other sourced K- beauty". 

I'm going to HonestSkin which has a big sale on ( or did have- I forget their time zones are so different) and then to BeautyNetKorea.com and I am going to shop my butt off.

Memebox can go sit in the woods and yell " fish" as Gomer used to say on The Andy Griffith Show. )  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Black Friday is November 28, so hopefully we'll find out more before then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I realize it's later in the month now, but the announcement didn't specify a date, it just said "Check back on Friday..." Or something similar, loosely alluding to the next Friday. With the Internet being international not every country does things on the same date, or is even familiar with these events. I found it to be vague ... But yeah, I'll definitely be watching the sale page like a squirrel on Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I know a lot of people have emailed customer service about the lack of boxes, and everyone else has told me they received no emails. Part of me wonders if they just meant it as some vague "Yeah, boxes are released weekly" way, rather than trying to tell us they'd be coming out this week. In all honesty, I wouldn't be surprised if we had no Memeboxes released, but towards the end of the week a collab box (CP4) or possibly brand box were released. 

HonestSkin is doing their 30% off everything right now. They do have some great deals, especially with shipping being so darn cheap. 

Just a word of caution though, I used to be one of their biggest supporters, but they pulled some really shady things with customers lately. They canceled a lot of my stuff then didn't refund my shipping (over $100 in shipping due to that whole mask sale thing). They also randomly charged me a flat rate of $100 shipping on an order of only several items, but it didn't show up until after I placed my order, and had to fight with them for a bit to get it back. They also then refused to refund for several missing items within a couple of weeks of that (had to fight though my credit card). 

Basically...Great prices. But be sure to pay attention to your shipping costs, and be sure to check things when you receive everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher Thanks. That's valuable information!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

I honestly can't see them releasing anything Wednesday unless its an email to promote another single product (which seems to be their thing at the moment). They "may" release it on the Friday but again, doubtful and will likely be more products at "sale" price with free shipping etc. The Monday will then see the "new exciting product" released. At that point, if there are no new boxes, I've had it with memebox and will go elsewhere completely.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I know a lot of people have emailed customer service about the lack of boxes, and everyone else has told me they received no emails. Part of me wonders if they just meant it as some vague "Yeah, boxes are released weekly" way, rather than trying to tell us they'd be coming out this week. In all honesty, I wouldn't be surprised if we had no Memeboxes released, but towards the end of the week a collab box (CP4) or possibly brand box were released.
> 
> HonestSkin is doing their 30% off everything right now. They do have some great deals, especially with shipping being so darn cheap.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. I was part of that Mask debacle with them. 

Funny thing, I went to BeautyNetKorea.com instead.. but I'm so sleepy, it's just not sleeping time. Er, not shopping time. See? LOL

Nope, Memebox specifically said we are excited about the upcoming boxes to show you next week ( meaning this week) and we have many surprises in store. 

To heck with the surprises, we aren't children, just put new boxes up and we will likely buy them just to have something to do.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Life is too short as they say to hang about waiting for them to get their [email protected] together!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Ohhhhh, I didn't know they said it like that. They definitely make it sound like we have boxes coming this week. I am curious to see if they're just stopping the VIP release aspect (in regards to releasing the night before just for VIP's), or maybe they just won't be releasing today.

I just hope we get some releases at some point this week. But I don't really see myself checking my email constantly when it comes to be about 3AM on Wednesday. I'm sort of over getting anxious and excited about the releases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Haha, I'm so sick of hearing about "surprises." So far this month, none of the "upcoming surprises" have been in our favor!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I realize it's later in the month now, but the announcement didn't specify a date, it just said "Check back on Friday..." Or something similar, loosely alluding to the next Friday. With the Internet being international not every country does things on the same date, or is even familiar with these events. I found it to be vague ... But yeah, I'll definitely be watching the sale page like a squirrel on Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, it was a bit vague. Black Friday is a specific day and is becoming an international shopping phenomenon, though it is dependent on when the U.S. Thanksgiving falls each year. Black Friday is always the Friday after the fourth Thursday in November, which does sound a bit arcane, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Of course, you do realise that IF they release new boxes this week (big if I know), they will sell out in 10 minutes as there are so many meme starved folk out there waiting to pounce....

Maybe that was their strategy after all mwahhahah!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm still hopeful for some good Memebox releases on Wednesday! I'd also be happy if they started releasing fewer boxes each week going forward and started focusing more on new theme ideas and more focused curation.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alidolly I think they're more concerned with pushing the boxes still in stock, especially with that Sweepstakes thing, and the free shipping day.

But honestly, at this point, it's clear that didn't work out well.

AMAZING spoilers for those boxes would be far more effective.

As would releasing lots of new boxes, because LOTS of people will grab one or two of those boxes if they have enough new releases to justify use of those 20% off coupons.

I'll even grab an Oh My Lips if I just need ONE box to reach that $200.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 10, 2014)

Almost forgot memebox was releasing anything tonight until I saw the email and jumped onto this forum to catch up on what I had missed the past 2 days. When onto the memebox website and all the nail boxes are gone. Weird


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> Almost forgot memebox was releasing anything tonight until I saw the email and jumped onto this forum to catch up on what I had missed the past 2 days. When onto the memebox website and all the nail boxes are gone. Weird


I can't decide if this is a good thing, or a bad thing.

I hope this means they sold out...

.......But I fear it means they'll be showing up in new boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Nov 10, 2014)

Some Memebox reading material - it confirms what we already know (private label product launch, Memeshop expansion plans) but still may be of interest.

Meme Mask launch: http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/memebox-launches-the-meme-mask-396463.php

Logistics Manager job listing on Craigslist: http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/ret/4737617118.html

I have ordered global #17-19. I don't want them sneaking Meme products in these boxes (there's also eye shadows and blush on Instagram).

They talk up using web analytics to find out what customers want but I'm sure we've given them a lot of valuable feedback in this thread alone!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Yeah, it was a bit vague. Black Friday is a specific day and is becoming an international shopping phenomenon, though it is dependent on when the U.S. Thanksgiving falls each year. Black Friday is always the Friday after the fourth Thursday in November, which does sound a bit arcane, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, That's only a tad confusing. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Add to that confusion the fact that we don't celebrate Thanksgiving the same month as the U.S.

Black Friday is starting to show up here (with more &amp; more US chains going north of our border). But they like to stay competitive with the existing Canadian market, which translates to "Everybody get excited!! We're giving you 10% Off everything!!" ... An epic sale FAIL. Which is why Black Friday will never reach the same level of insanity here that it does in the states. ...and that is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

bubu said:


> Some Memebox reading material - it confirms what we already know (private label product launch, Memeshop expansion plans) but still may be of an interest.
> 
> Meme Mask launch: http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/memebox-launches-the-meme-mask-396463.php
> 
> ...


That logistics job is veeeery interesting... Looks like they'll be expanding their US operations... I wonder if they'll start shipping internationally out of the California warehouse.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Yeah, That's only a tad confusing. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Add to that confusion the fact that we don't celebrate Thanksgiving the same month as the U.S.
> 
> Black Friday is starting to show up here (with more &amp; more US chains going north of our border). But they like to stay competitive with the existing Canadian market, which translates to "Everybody get excited!! We're giving you 10% Off everything!!" ... An epic sale FAIL. Which is why Black Friday will never reach the same level of insanity here that it does in the states. ...and that is a bit of a disappointment.


.
To be honest, Black Friday seems to be getting too crazy here... A lot of stores are apparently starting the sales on thanksgiving morning this year, which doesn't really make sense. I just stick to online shopping that weekend anyways... I hope that Memebox offers some actually great deals!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> That logistics job is veeeery interesting... Looks like they'll be expanding their US operations... I wonder if they'll start shipping internationally out of the California warehouse.


Everyone gets so upset about not being able to order from the US shop....But can you imagine what the international shipping costs would be?! Yikes!


----------



## bubu (Nov 10, 2014)

I received Foot Therapy, City Girl, and Korea's Most Wanted 2 today.

I actually like KMW2 a lot! It wasn't the most photogenic box and I almost regret buying it but now that I have received it, I'd actually use every product which makes it an excellent box. Even the LadyKin lipstick looks nice. And I'm pleased with getting a peeling gel for dry/sensitive skin.

Foot Therapy also get an A+, it's even better than previous foot care boxes.

As for City Girl, I love the look of Migabee products and I hope I can master the art of applying pigments and liquid cheek colours. I've only ever used Nars cheek colour so this will mix up my makeup stash a bit.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Everyone gets so upset about not being able to order from the US shop....But can you imagine what the international shipping costs would be?! Yikes!


I personally don't want to order from the U.S. shop because I'm 100000% sure the shipping will be more than what I'm currently paying to ship from Korea. Insane, but true when you compare what other US beauty boxes are charging us for shipping (and they are lighter smaller boxes)

The only thing I don't love is being bombarded by USA Shop offers, and simultaneously being excluded from them. There has to be a better way to market Internationally than mixing everything all up together. I tried to put something in my cart before seeing the fine print "USA Only" ... A fair bit of reading is wasted on deals I can't get in on.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Everyone gets so upset about not being able to order from the US shop....But can you imagine what the international shipping costs would be?! Yikes!


The shipping costs would probably prevent most people from buying things... But at least people would be less upset about it on Facebook! Lol


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

theori3 said:


> .
> 
> To be honest, Black Friday seems to be getting too crazy here... A lot of stores are apparently starting the sales on thanksgiving morning this year, which doesn't really make sense. I just stick to online shopping that weekend anyways... I hope that Memebox offers some actually great deals!


It does look pretty insane. I can't say I'd be jumping into the fray myself ... But it would be kool to have some real sales up here in Canada for a change.

You are wise to take a comfortable seat behind your computer and just shop strategically! I'm down with that idea.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

bubu said:


> Some Memebox reading material - it confirms what we already know (private label product launch, Memeshop expansion plans) but still may be of interest.
> 
> Meme Mask launch: http://www.24-7pressrelease.com/press-release/memebox-launches-the-meme-mask-396463.php
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Loo,

There is a saying in America " You are barking up the wrong tree".

Memeboxes made you. Memeboxes or the lack of same will break you. 

WE push the market as consumers. I bought one cheap lip stain from you that tastes like DEATH. Never again will I buy a private " Memeshop" product from you.. Please remember this. I know I speak for many many people.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Personally I am bored with the whole 'no box' thing....

and Lorna ty for pointing out the oh sheet mask new boxes.... and a prepaid sub yay


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Everyone gets so upset about not being able to order from the US shop....But can you imagine what the international shipping costs would be?! Yikes!


I'm STILL waiting on my 2 small items from Oct 15. The Global shop is totally off my list forever. But then again, so is the USA shop. If we want Memeboxes, then their long range plan of privately labeled "crap" like those horrid- tasting lip stains has to fail. It only fails if it ... isn't profitable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( Not that I'm too worried, mind you- they are their own worst enemy if this is what they think consumers want).


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

I am a bit playing the negative Nancy card right now, but I really don't understand why give us points and coupons for boxes when there is no way of us to use them appart of using them on a CPM2 and nail box. 

I am not afraid they are going down or anything, but it just annoys me that we buy enough boxes to make VIP status and that they give us so many coupons but do not release anything and don't give us any explanation.


----------



## bubu (Nov 10, 2014)

Global Memeshop postage rates are nonsensical too.

I had 4 items in my cart and it quoted $25 for registered mail. For $25 I expect DHL delivery. Postage isn't that expensive in Asia.

No shipping codes = no buy from Memeshop for me.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch @@theori3 Yeah, the shipping would be at least twice as much, quite possibly more. I mean a standard DVD costs me more than $10 to ship to Australia now, in Korea something like that can be shipped for around $2. I think a lot of people forget/don't understand that similar to how Meme-K caters to Korea, Memebox Global was originally intended for the United States. So I'm not surprised the shop just ships to the US, plus I honestly don't think people would purchase things from the USA shop with the shipping charges being factored in. And the things in the shop tend to be popular brands/items, so they are readily available on plenty of sites...For cheaper. And that's before you factor in shipping. 

I do think they should find a way to fix their emails to be different for different countries. But let's be honest, Memebox is really behind on things when it comes to technology. And there's lots of things that need to be fixed first. ...And I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

On a happier note though, my Step by Step Skincare box arrives in Switzerland yesterday! Now let's hope I don't have to put up a fight once again with customs   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As @@cfisher said, they should release some good spoilers for these boxes that have been sitting in the shop for weeks now.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I almost died laughing when they talked about their new item and how they based the Meme product line on what consumers wanted. ...And then we see that the lip stain comes in two colors...One of them being orange. They lost ALL credibility at that point.

@@bubu The issue with the Memeshop is that they stack shipping charges, it's formatted incorrectly, but I think since most people do free shipping orders it hasn't reached the point where they know they need to fix it.

Basically...It adds a charge for each item. It's a complete mess. I bought a ton of nose strips, a few lip glosses, and a face mask. The shipping charge showed as being over $120, for less than a pound of stuff.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 10, 2014)

I think Memebox needs to work on their communications, both with customers and their staff. I know they are a new company but that excuse can only be used so many times before it gets old. I've had both good and bad experiences with customer service and I do think they are trying. But sometimes it's frustrating when they sent generic responses and it makes you wonder if they actually read your questions. 

As for communications within their staff, they definitely need to work on it. It feels like each department is in their own little bubble and there's almost no communications between them. Take the golden ticket event for example. It was vague when it was released and confused many. Memebox weren't able to explain it until days later and even then it was still confusing in certain areas. If they don't step it up I think the same might happen for Black Friday and future events. I'm sure the IT team just gets emails saying something like "hey, we are going to do something for _____ event, put it on the site." I doubt the IT team know what it is and idk who ever comes up with these ideas bothers to share with anyone in case customers have questions. Or at least that's how it seems.

I also think they are not using their social media sites to the best of its abilities. Twitter was created for nothing, they never post on it. Facebook and Instagram are okay, but most posts are about selling stuff. They need to use their social media sites to interact with customers. Look at all the successful companies and you'll see.

Memespies, I hope you read our comments on here and take them into consideration. We stick around for a variety of reasons, but nothing is set in stone and it can all change. This no box no explanation week is totally odd and I do not like it! :angry: lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Mimimaro I know for a fact the departments are separated. Look at how customer service can't even access tracking information! I've even flat out been told this by customer service, on more than one occasion. And I've had to be passed on to a different department more than once. It's ridiculous, and it should be worked on. But I think most of this is really just an issue with the technical aspect of things, since things like that should be stored so that each department can access it. It would save them a lot of time, and it would save them a lot of going back and forth in emails to offer simple, straightforward responses.

I really don't think social media works in their favor though. Look at how people act on their Facebook page, for example. Memebox encouraged people to give them feedback, and now they're being pestered every 5 seconds by people demanding the same box every week, or pestering them with silly demands about what they want and how they think they should run their company. 

There's also the factor of there being a separation between the US operations and the Korea operations. The US operations handle things like Facebook, and the USA Exclusives. But they don't really have much, if anything, to do with the boxes and their curation and the Memeshop. 

The separation between those two things, definitely is a HUGE part of why things are so complicated and difficult. And that's something that can't be fixed, I don't believe.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not sure why Memebox is in business if not to make money, but ...

A friend of mine told me tonight that he tried to buy me a Memebox credit/gift card and they said they had no such thing. He would have to choose a box for me, and have it shipped to my addy. Wtf?? He was even more frustrated when I explained the Memepoints that they credit us. I'm not sure why this stuff seems like rocket surgery to them. I've run more than a couple businesses and rule number one, you never refuse a customers money. If your company isn't set up to exploit all avenues of income, (let alone the obvious ones) you've got big troubles with your business model.

Although, I might be a bit bitter that I could have ordered just that many more boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 10, 2014)

I love Memebox just like everyone else but what I'm seeing is giving me a sinking feeling..

If they start shipping boxes out of the states I won't be able to afford the shipping, I don't care for their Meme branded cosmetics or skincare and I don't really care for a proper subscription service.

I don't even sub to Australian beauty boxes because they suck you in and then you get shit box after shit box of pathetic samples that I could get by visiting my friends who work at makeup counters and when you try to cancel you get in to this big run around that usually results in you being charged a few extra times and me spending half a day at the bank trying to get the charges reversed.

I don't want to be offensive (and I fear this could come across that way but please know that I'm not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers), I think that teaming up with a large America company will end up with the contents of boxes being shit, I've seen US sub boxes, they are priced like Memeboxes but don't compare in quantity or quality 99% of the time, just like Aussie sub boxes and if they had opened a head quarters here in Australia I would be singing the same tune. There was a reason that I stopped giving my money to these types of companies years ago and there is a reason I became obsessed with Memebox, if it all changes I will be so disappointed.

Memebox is the best mystery beauty box I have ever received and I'll be really upset if it changes. Wonder if I can go in to my local Korean beauty stores and ask them to put together a mystery bag for me hahaha.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch A lot of people have mentioned the gift card option. I don't think doing a "free box" card type thing would work well with their fluctuating prices, but seriously it would be so easy to be able to just purchase "points" for someone. 

Things like this shouldn't be difficult. But they clearly are in Memeland.

They only recently began to accept credit cards outside of Paypal, so...

Give it a year....Or three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Zaralis Memebox would NEVER ship Memeboxes from the United States, or anywhere other than Korea. Their brand relationships are in Korea. They're definitely not going to pay a fortune to ship them to their USA location, where a warehouse would be 50 times more expensive in San Francisco, to them pay ten times their current shipping rate. There is absolutely no reason to ever worry about that happening. Or even consider it. 

Memebox will also never run as a subscription service. Why would they?

I think we all need to keep in mind that the Memeshop, USA Exclusives, and Memeboxes are all separate entities.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher I think every company will have people who pester them, it's really how they choose to handle those situations. But pestering or not they should still communicate through social media outside of posts about selling something. Cause being silent certainly isn't working lol.

The separation between Global and Korea is an issue but I think it's something they can and should work on as well. It won't be solved anytime soon, but it shouldn't be overlooked either. Communications is key!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Zaralis Memebox would NEVER ship Memeboxes from the United States, or anywhere other than Korea. Their brand relationships are in Korea. They're definitely not going to pay a fortune to ship them to their USA location, where a warehouse would be 50 times more expensive in San Francisco, to them pay ten times their current shipping rate. There is absolutely no reason to ever worry about that happening. Or even consider it.
> 
> Memebox will also never run as a subscription service. Why would they?
> 
> I think we all need to keep in mind that the Memeshop, USA Exclusives, and Memeboxes are all separate entities.


I needed to read that, for me Memebox is like my little makeup baby that was kidnapped and being held for an undisclosed ransom amount and my mind is running away with worst case scenario situations.

I'm one of those people who thinks the worst when news isn't forthcoming.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

I wouldn't purchase from a US store as I always get hit for customs with anything from the US so would be a massive no-no for me. Back to work on Monday too so will no longer be able to wait for emails from them as will be driving to work at the time they normally release boxes....(long, long, ago lol!)


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@BlackMagwitch A lot of people have mentioned the gift card option. I don't think doing a "free box" card type thing would work well with their fluctuating prices, but seriously it would be so easy to be able to just purchase "points" for someone.
> 
> Things like this shouldn't be difficult. But they clearly are in Memeland.
> 
> ...


Haha, a year or three.... My word!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, free box wouldn't work, but every other company seems to be able to issue credits of a dollar value. The fact that people are waving money at them and they are hemming and hawing is a bit disastrous for their future. I hope they continue to deliver, but they are a very young company with little business sense, it seems. We've seen a multitude of beauty and subscription boxes come and then ultimately fail. Memebox has been spot on with their vision, but the best idea built on a crappy business foundation is doomed. I'm not trying to sound negative, but they seem to be barely holding it together on that front. Creatively they are great ... So I really hope we all see many Memeboxes in our futures.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 10, 2014)

Ugh, no new boxes again?

I really have no interest in the memeshop at current price levels for most products and negative interest in the private label products. The only thing I've ever bought from the memeshop were the ettang masks because people raved about them and they worked out at less than £1.50 a mask. But generally I have more interest in buying from places like testerkorea where I can get a large variety of products at competitive prices.

I've got that $10 off $50 voucher burning a hole in my pocket but the only things I'm tempted by are:

Cleopatra and Wonder Woman, or

Cleopatra and Pumpkin Pie separately (now they have confirmed it contains no orange lipstick...still dubious though)

I think Wonder Woman might be a big old repeat of Mission Impossible Long Lasting and I just don't need that many primer/makeup fix products even though I was really happy with Mission Impossible...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Mimimaro I do understand this, but I have NEVER seen anything like how people respond to Memebox. I've worked customer service, I realize people can be ridiculous, but I'm still amazed by what Memebox seems to have to deal with. I can't tell you how many times I've seen people post on Facebook or on forums that they sent a request for a specific box three times a week for months, or how they kept emailing them every day to hear back about some issue not relevant to Memebox (a question about a company or product, etc.)

And my point about social media was that the San Francisco staff seems to handle the Facebook/social media aspect of things. And they're so separated from the actual Memeboxes, I don't think there's really much they can offer us, in regards to updates and communication about products and such. 

While I do think they can work on it to some extent, I don't think they'll ever be able to do "enough" when it comes to communicating between the US/social media operations and the Korea/warehouse and box curation. It's just such a unique situation, really.


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

I think they sometimes have trouble understand where priorities lie. For example, they just released their second spoiler for Oil therapy when there are other boxes, like the Tea Tree one, that still doesn't have a spoiler and people have been begging to see a spoiler for months. It would at least boost sales for this box.

It would also allow people to buy both boxes with a coupon for example as they have seen a product from each of the boxes while with two Oil therapy boxes, they might not be pushed to buy the Tea Tree one (or any other box).


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch In regards to the gift card stuff, their site can barely handle any changes, and if I'm being entirely honest, I think there's a lot of things that should be fixed before they work on that. Little changes seem to throw them so completely off balance, for some reason or another. And I think we have to keep in mind that these suggestions basically just go to customer service, it's not as though the gift card suggestions are going directly to the people that have to focus on things like profit and the potential to bring in more money.

As far as anything happening to Memebox...I doubt it. If Memebox Global had been the beginning of the Memeworld, that would be one thing. But they had Meme-K established before they started Memebox Global, and I think that made all the difference. 

They definitely have a lot of things to work on. But I don't think any of us can deny that the value is there for us, when Memeboxes are actually available.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I don't think anyone can deny that the profit is definitely there for them!


----------



## bubu (Nov 10, 2014)

My credit card felt like a workout so I just ordered Lucky Box #12-14.

VIP points plus a $5 code made it reasonable enough for me.

I think the ultimate deal breaker for me would be currency fluctuations. My boxes are becoming dearer.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@BlackMagwitch In regards to the gift card stuff, their site can barely handle any changes, and if I'm being entirely honest, I think there's a lot of things that should be fixed before they work on that. Little changes seem to throw them so completely off balance, for some reason or another. And I think we have to keep in mind that these suggestions basically just go to customer service, it's not as though the gift card suggestions are going directly to the people that have to focus on things like profit and the potential to bring in more money.
> 
> As far as anything happening to Memebox...I doubt it. If Memebox Global had been the beginning of the Memeworld, that would be one thing. But they had Meme-K established before they started Memebox Global, and I think that made all the difference.
> 
> ...


Totally agree about customer service queries. My view is that this is foundational stuff and is usually covered in the business plan stage ... 'How to prevent money from walking out the door'. No matter what your priorities are, the main one is to maximize sales. I've honestly seen Etsy shops set up with a lot more foresight and professionalism.

Now that you remind me of Memebox Korea this situation is even more confounding. How long has Meme-K been around??

I wholeheartedly agree that Memebox is someone's goldmine. It's a brilliant product they deliver that we clearly LOVE. But empires fall and I just really hope they pull their shit together. Otherwise, as someone said, this thread will become a withdrawal support group for us all. Heehee.

I'm hopeful based on your linking the Global with the Korean shop's success. Hopefully, one can grow the others legs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Sent in reviews on Wednesday and still nothing... anyone else waiting for review points?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Just received my dessert box, well happy I got the mint hand cream!!

Has anyone actually tried using the Navillera soap yet as it smells absolutely disgusting in the packaging (I received no. 08). Very chemical smell and not pleasant at all. Ditto the shara shara lemon tea pore stick - took the lid off and was greeted with a chemical smell..just hope its nicer on...

The dearberry blusher looks nice though so happy with the box so far..will see how the products do in use though.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 10, 2014)

Not keen ont he new item at all. The pictures look as though they've photoshopped out any texture on the model's skin, then kind of added it back in - it looks weird and cakey on some of the pictures. 

No response to my CS question about the liner as well.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 10, 2014)

I think there is a lack of new Memeboxes because of the holiday's coming up. That's fine with me, because I have to do some Christmas shopping lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

so, basically, this glow pack is a highlighter.

@ hey there lady!!   You must be really busy, as I haven't seen you that much online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

looks like a highlighter to me tbh.... i would only use it where I put one and not all over face

although, if not shiny I could use it as foundation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmmm...that mint hand cream smells nicer in the tub than on the hand so not sure of I will use it - think it would give me a headache after a while. Also feels slightly greasy on my skin. Pity as had high hopes for that but think it'll be going to my mum.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

new spoiler for oil therapy is up on FB



Spoiler









MIGABEE Verbana Oil Serum 30ml -retails at $29
Specially formulated for the face and neck, premium Verbana Oil Serum is a naturally soothing, brightening and anti-aging supporting treatment that provides intense hydration, protection, and rejuvenation to reduce the appearance of fine lines and wrinkles for soft, radiant skin. It is suitable for all skin types and contains essential nutrients to pamper the skin.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

For those with orders at the Etude House wondering what processing3 means on their order, here's an update from the FAQs

Processing &amp; Processing 1' means you have completly paid.

'Processing 2' means your order is packing.

'Processing 3' means your order is ready to ship

All my orders at the the 3 stage so hoping they ship soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Cleopatra box image has changed as has Wonder Woman


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, basically, this glow pack is a highlighter.
> 
> @ hey there lady!!   You must be really busy, as I haven't seen you that much online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@biancardi indeed - A bit early, but getting ready for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

Memeboxes lack of communication is what baffles me sometimes! I can't even imagine how many emails they have gotten regarding where are the box releases. If they'd just send out an email or post on their site about it that said they are taking a little break and will release boxes soon that would help.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> For those with orders at the Etude House wondering what processing3 means on their order, here's an update from the FAQs
> 
> Processing &amp; Processing 1' means you have completly paid.
> 
> ...


Super helpful, since I placed an Etude House order last week for the first time. I ordered 50 sheet masks -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and a hair treatment to bump me into the proper weight/cost range to get the free shipping.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Jane George I haven't been waiting for my review points as long as you have, but the process seems to be taking longer than usual for me. I sent mine in on Friday, and I don't think they award them over the weekends, but I usually have them within 24 hours and they're still a no go.

@ I saw your response about the Original Raw Essence on my way out the door to work this morning - thank you! I shall try to take a photo upon my return home this evening, but there only seem be three lines or so of text on the back of the bottle, so I'm not sure the ingredients are actually listed on there at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 10, 2014)

@ @@flushblush - Home today and curious as well about the Original Raw Essence, as I haven't tried any of the products yet, so figured I would post for you. Here is what I took off the back off the box....



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

@@flushblush I am waiting for some wednesday and some thursday


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 10, 2014)

The longer they wait to release boxes, the less I'm overloaded with products. This is giving me time to finish up what I've got (and I've got a pretty good routine set up!)  and my wallet is (momentarily) safe/happy.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  hey lady - please check your pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   and let me know!!  thank you


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 10, 2014)

And I'm just throwing this out there: If they'd bundle the elixir/tea tree/oil therapy I'd buy that in 2.5 seconds. I have no issue waiting for that to ship. I haven't bought anything since August...

ETA: I just calculated and I've only spent around $500 in the last year. I don't even feel bad about that because i thought it was so much worse. I did cancel my other sub boxes for them though. Skincare over makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I would like it if they bundled the elixir/tea tree....been waiting for that bundle for a while..

they ship out at the same time, I believe.  tea tree is two days ahead.  Alas, elixir is sold out now


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been wanting the elixir one since it came out. It's still available in a bundle with the f/w natural makeup.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alidolly woo thanks for the EH status thing. Just realized.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mines at stage 2...

@@MemeJunkie @@flushblush I wonder what you guys asked about the patting essence? It is good, but not Blithe-good hehe...I love trying the cleanser tho. It's like the milder version of the Elizavecca bubble mask and smells like nivea for men wash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 10, 2014)

I am getting less excited for new boxes as each day passes. So thank you Memebox, for saving my wallet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Did anyone receive a tracking number for their Ariel + Cinderella bundle? I know it's shipping tomorrow, but I received both an Express and a RM tracking number for my Skinfood box. The only boxes I can think of that has express would be the bundle so I am not sure if they just messed up the tracking.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Cleopatra box image has changed as has Wonder Woman


Damn!  And here I was hoping that the Cleopatra box would include an ibis headdress.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

Okay... @@flushblush probably meant the 1st essence from snow white and not the chan-mool one from Moisture surge? I have both the ingredients from their webpage anyways... @ you might like this page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many pretty things..my eyes are purified. (✧w✧ )

Here are the ingredients for the 1st essence;



Spoiler



Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Butylene glycol, dipropylene glycol, child Asin amide, denatured alcohol, yeast / jailri num / tea fermentation, dog ear extracts, flat bluish extract, giant kelp extract, Ecklonia cava extract, Agar extract, kelp extract, rice extract, sesame extract, Scots pine bark extract, black currant leaf extract, soybean extract, blackberry extract, Viola tricolor extract Hyde de Rise roll, roll Hyde Rise deupeol, blood Hydro jeneyi not suited -60 castor oil, pentyl rengeul glycol, panthenol, having seen, octyl dodecyl Seth -16, -9 benzophenone, hydroxy cellulose paint, Ethyl hexyl glycerin, sodium starch octenyl nilseok when Nate, maltodextrin, calcium carbonate tote board, Hydro jeneyi federated lecithin, Nate sodium hyaluronidase, sodium ascorbyl phosphate, tocopheryl acetate, pyridoxine H. CL, silica, carbomer, disodium this is dt, phenoxyethanol, potassium sorbate, Fragrance, Yellow No. 4 (CI 19140)



And just in case anyone wants to know; the ingredients for the Chan-mool sample;



Spoiler



Amide, yeast extract, horseshoe jannabi mushroom extract, menthol, current Pocono Stock / non fermented filtered water, sugar kelp extract, yeast / jailri num / tea fermented rice extract, sesame extract, soybean extract, blackberry extract, Scots pine bark extract, black currant leaf extract, eggplant extract, garlic extract, plum extract, buckwheat seed extract, charcoal powder, nut gall extract, broiler extract, rose extract, Chaga extract, cocoa extract, grape extract, shiitake extract, pepper seed extract, brown sugar, flour, elder fruit extract, Acai palm extract, Cassia extract, bokbunja extract, mulberry add chumul, Kim extract, coffee extract, nuts, seeds minute extract, beech seed extract, seaweed extract stone, Chokeberry fruit Extract, cherimoya fruit extract, Viola tricolor extract Hyde de Rise roll, roll Hyde Rise deupeol, blood Hydro jeneyi not suited -40 castor oil, plate netol, gellan gum, caprylic rilgeul glycol, blood tests Fiji -26- -26 part, Butylene Rai Cole, Men Tilak Tate, calcium chloride, sodium citrate, glycine, serine, glutamic Mick acid, aspartic acid, leucine, kNOW, phenyl trimethoxy chikon, hydro jeneyi federated lecithin, alanine, lysine, arginine, tyrosine, phenylalanine , valine, threonine, proline, isoleucine, histidine, methionine, cysteine, flea sorbate 60, on a pitch-hydroxy cellulose, Ethyl hexyl glycerin, sepia, phenoxyethanol, potassium sorbate, sodium benzoate, flavors


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

After my initial excitement about the Elizzavecca collagen ceramics coating protein treatment, I'm now not so convinced as twice now I've used it and, while it smells lovely and my hair is silky soft, my scalp feels like its burning. Thankfully I've only tried it once on daughter and she seemed ok but am going to see if I can cancel the second Rapunzel box I ordered...fingers crossed I've caught it in time but as its a restock, not sure if they will allow the cancellation or not...anyone else cancelled a restock item?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

There are actually some nice boxes left on the site that I've thought about grabbing...my issue is I have SOOO many coming in this time frame, that I'm waiting for some new boxes with later shipping dates so that I can spread them out a bit. Right now I have 6 Memebox waiting to be reviewed, and that is just wayyy too much lol. 

I'm hoping some fantastic new boxes are released soon...or at least an explanation from Memebox.

Until then we can all speculate and gossip about them here! LOL


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sent in reviews on Wednesday and still nothing... anyone else waiting for review points?


Been waiting for almost 2 weeks myself.. Annoying :/


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 10, 2014)

I should have bought the Ariel box. *cries*


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

slap me on the wrist...but wishtrend has a grapefruit box!

http://www.wishtrend.com/hair/1156-wish-box-no26-grapefruit-box.html

I am getting this - yeah!


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm sure i'm being totally irrational but I'm worried that meme is clearing out all the boxes and maybe I should just use my points and code up while there's still stuff I want to buy...I had been trying to save points for single boxes because the codes were worse but now there's the $3 code and the $10 code in order confirmations, maybe I should just go for it.

Told you it was irrational!


----------



## raindrop (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would like it if they bundled the elixir/tea tree....been waiting for that bundle for a while..
> 
> they ship out at the same time, I believe.  tea tree is two days ahead.  Alas, elixir is sold out now


I asked them for that bundle on Facebook many weeks ago and they strongly hinted that they would do it. Sigh. I would have loved it as well - so weird that they didn't do it right away since they were released the same day.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Gah...why do charities think you'll sign up to a direct debit standing on the doorstop?! Even if it "really is for a good cause", I will not be pressurised into anything while standing in a doorway so don't try "are you having s good day madam? i'll not take up much of your time but have you heard of...?" Then launched into a 10 minute spiel about the excellent work they do even though you try to interrupt them...but that only makes them start from the beginning again and repeat exactly what they've said so far!?!! (Does not compute if pause button depressed!)...

Go away!!!! If I want to donate, I'll go online myself and do so..hassling me on my own doorstep is a sure fire recipe for never donating to your cause.

And...breath...


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

@@biancardi *slaps you in the wrist* yeah, it has never sold out for a month! Its not a bad value considering the products are around 300ml yo..

@@raindrop there were many bundles I would have picked up had they been put together...some are like skincare+makeup and I can't bring myself to buy them. I know I'm slowly deviating towards some neutral/pink makeups, I'm still unsure when there are meh brands lurking around them...


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> slap me on the wrist...but wishtrend has a grapefruit box!
> 
> http://www.wishtrend.com/hair/1156-wish-box-no26-grapefruit-box.html
> 
> I am getting this - yeah!


I LOVE Hello Everybody. I really want to try their verbena shampoo/conditioner, which was also previously in a wishbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 10, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I asked them for that bundle on Facebook many weeks ago and they strongly hinted that they would do it. Sigh. I would have loved it as well - so weird that they didn't do it right away since they were released the same day.


I would take whatever they say with a grain of salt. I asked about restocks a day before it happened and they said they have no plans for restocks. Then BAM next morning there was restocks..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm not sure why Memebox is in business if not to make money, but ...
> 
> A friend of mine told me tonight that he tried to buy me a Memebox credit/gift card and they said they had no such thing. He would have to choose a box for me, and have it shipped to my addy. Wtf?? He was even more frustrated when I explained the Memepoints that they credit us. I'm not sure why this stuff seems like rocket surgery to them. I've run more than a couple businesses and rule number one, you never refuse a customers money. If your company isn't set up to exploit all avenues of income, (let alone the obvious ones) you've got big troubles with your business model.
> 
> Although, I might be a bit bitter that I could have ordered just that many more boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I asked Memebox to get gift cards because my readers want them and they're not happening for holidays 2014 apparently. That just seems insane-o to me--gift cards are a huge, easy way to make a profit. I just don't get the logic.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

@veritazy  I never noticed it before - I rarely go onto wishtrend...but with this lack of stuff being released from memebox, I was *forced* to look.

lol


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 10, 2014)

I just put in another request to cancel my Tea Tree/FW Makeup Bundle. Let's see how this goes. I want to buy the Tea Tree on its own and use the $23 credit on my card to buy the Julep Diamond Mystery Box (which I kind of already bought).

Rather than using my Memesavings on K-beauty I've been giving it all to NA retailers and subs because I need some instant gratification. Birchbox and Glossybox are both coming to Canada now, and Julep shipping has been super fast lately.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

Is the language in the confirmation email about bundling items together based on your country's customs policies new? I ordered the Chosungah item and there's a huge chunk of text that's very encouraging (and it sounds like Lauren wrote it, so it's very clear and reassuring ahahha).

Edit: nope, it's not new. ahaha I'm confused about why it's not happening then???


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @veritazy  I never noticed it before - I rarely go onto wishtrend...but with this lack of stuff being released from memebox, I was *forced* to look.
> 
> lol


hahaha I like your logic! But my eyes are roving too, so I won't judge. I stray around to compare but always snap back to Memeboxes anyways, because of the variety and value.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

the way it is looking birchbox uk might get my memebox money this month..... but only if I can get a good offer lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Okay... @@flushblush probably meant the 1st essence from snow white and not the chan-mool one from Moisture surge? I have both the ingredients from their webpage anyways... @ you might like this page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many pretty things..my eyes are purified. (✧w✧ )
> 
> Here are the ingredients for the 1st essence;
> 
> ...


AWESOME--thank you! That just saved my slow translating tail some work!! ahahah

My City Girl/Foot Therapy bundle of awesome is arriving today--so excited about some boxes at last, PRAISE! It's been ages since I've been really thrilled about boxes!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

I've got 17 boxes coming between now and Christmas plus My Little Box so while I'd love to see new boxes on the site, unless they were utterly amazing, I'd be resisting the urge to add to that number.


----------



## moosie (Nov 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm not sure why Memebox is in business if not to make money, but ...
> 
> A friend of mine told me tonight that he tried to buy me a Memebox credit/gift card and they said they had no such thing. He would have to choose a box for me, and have it shipped to my addy. Wtf?? He was even more frustrated when I explained the Memepoints that they credit us. I'm not sure why this stuff seems like rocket surgery to them. I've run more than a couple businesses and rule number one, you never refuse a customers money. If your company isn't set up to exploit all avenues of income, (let alone the obvious ones) you've got big troubles with your business model.
> 
> Although, I might be a bit bitter that I could have ordered just that many more boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would love to have a gift card option, and would use one for a gift this holiday season.  I also would have loved a special edition "Memebox gift" box of some sort, filled with good basic K-beauty cosmetics, packaged in a holiday/special box.  I know a lot of us wanted special holiday boxes, and the ship has obviously sailed on that, but I would have purchased a box meant to be a holiday "intro to Memebox" thing in a heartbeat.   As it is, I won't be giving Memebox as a gift this Xmas, and I would have had I had the above options available to me (well, my mom will be getting lots of Memebox stocking stuffers, but those are culled from items I don't want, haha).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to give the mint hand cream to my husband tonight as he's been complaining of dry hands so will be perfect as mint is slightly more masculine than the l'occitane I normally use.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Now...who can I give the etude eye products to when that box arrives (as he's out for those unfortunately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AWESOME--thank you! That just saved my slow translating tail some work!! ahahah


eekk...I hope you weren't already working on them! I wonder how you do it...it's not humanly possible :X Maybe Lizzy power yes. I usually just space them out and google translate + compare with Hangul charts and looking at my previous documents for ingredients.

I just look up brand names+ .co.kr at the back or surf at cafe Naver (Korean blog server) whenever I need to stalk a product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta

@Alidolly Mint?? I LOVE MINT. :X


----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Okay... @@flushblush probably meant the 1st essence from snow white and not the chan-mool one from Moisture surge? I have both the ingredients from their webpage anyways... @ you might like this page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So many pretty things..my eyes are purified. (✧w✧ )
> 
> Here are the ingredients for the 1st essence;
> 
> ...


Sheesh, you gals are super awesome. Thank you for the ingredients, @@veritazy - you were right, I was referring to the First Essence, because it stings when I put it on. Gonna tag @@cfisher here because I know she was curious about the ingredients, too. @@MemeJunkie, thank you for posting the photo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't be the only one wondering what dog ear extracts are, right?


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 10, 2014)

Geez, trying to skim through the last bunch of pages all from the last 9 hours gave me a headache.

I'm pessimistic by nature, so I get all the doom and gloom, but seeing all this negative talk about Memebox's business practices is really frustrating.

One, these things take time to figure out. Yes, I get that their customer service isn't the best. However, they've solved many issues for many people, and MUT isn't the end-all, be-all of Memebox's world. Clearly they have thousands of customers but only a handful of them know about this site. Even I didn't until my friend linked me over here, and while I appreciate the very helpful information you guys have provided, I'd still appreciate the negativity being moved over to a different thread so this main one isn't so cluttered. 

I won't go much into Facebook comments because it's too biased. Do you ever see people posting POSITIVE comments on social media, especially Facebook? It's an easy way to vent issues while having thousands of people agree with you to give you validation. Same thing with Twitter--I know that's where I go to vent, even if only 2 people ever read it. It's just a way to complain.

Two, I feel like no one is ever going to be completely happy with their release schedule. "They're releasing 4-8 boxes every week! That's too many! Too much money I have to spend!" is conflicting with "They aren't releasing any boxes this week! I need more boxes!" Again, I understand that a lot of people have the means to buy every single box and they want to buy more, and that's great, because I love to impulse shop myself. But giving customers a break doesn't signal that the company is losing their mind and tanking their sales. A few pages back someone was implying that Memebox will go out of business if they don't release boxes for a couple of weeks--clearly that's not going to happen. They still have customers buying their stuff, either from the US shop or the Global shop. Also, no one HAS to buy anything they offer! This has been brought up in the past by many posters on here, but if you have an issue where you feel you NEED to buy something, please look at why you're doing that action. Addiction is real, I understand, I've been there. Shopping won't fix everything. (I have a Psychology degree; I'm decently well-versed in human nature and I've got personal experience as well.)

Lastly, I feel the schizophrenic nature of this thread/forum is just so whiplash-y sometimes. Even on the same page I'll see people posting about a no-buy pact, and then three posts later say "Oh, but I bought [x] box because I had a coupon." That...sort of destroys the purpose of a no-buy, don't you think?

Hate me all you want, but Memebox isn't going anywhere. I'm grateful I've found some great products through them, and I'll keep buying boxes if they release one that sounds good and I have the extra money, because I'm on a budget and can't blow all my money on skincare, no matter how good it is.

I don't mean this to come across as a personal attack to ANYONE, let me state that for the record. I mean no specific person here. This is all meant as a general observation. Please try to curb some of the negativity--it's draining to read 10-15 pages at a time of wild speculation because nothing was released for a week. It's only the 10th, give them some time.

Edited to add: I'm a small business owner, and it hurts when people spread negativity about business practices without having any information to back it up. I'm referring to the posts about how Memebox is 'surely going to go out of business' or whatever. Our store has had negative detractors before with zero credibility to those claims (we're going strong after 30+ years), so things like that get to me.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Veritazy - normally I love the smell of mint but it was giving me a headache and was not a nice smell. Its probably me rather than the cream but I won't use it so better he use it than it getting chucked in the bin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

@@flushblush don't mention it... I don't even know half the ingredients. They seem to love extracts of anything that photosynthesizes. 

@@Alidolly poor you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its really personal preference. Like I can't tolerate synthetic pheromones blergh... I like mint because it smells cool and clean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I eat all things mint too.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I can't be the only one wondering what dog ear extracts are, right?


Haha, don't worry. There is actually a dog's ear plant. I think it's a type of succulent.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't mind that they haven't released new boxes, I just wish they would communicate it better.  They have all of these affiliates and nothing about these lack of boxes - PLUS you'd think with the VIP program, VIP'ers would also want to stay VIP and would need something to purchase too.

The memeshop is not that well stocked globally or USA.  I am looking at their memeshop in China &amp; that has been name brands.  I wonder why they haven't done that with the global shop?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm playing around in the Memeshop, trying to make my $50 minimum so I can use my $10 coupon, and I just realized they added a little blurb about Black Friday:




It looks like the sale will definitely be on items in the Memeshop. I hope they do end up selling off some more restocks/slow moving boxes as well.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> There are actually some nice boxes left on the site that I've thought about grabbing...my issue is I have SOOO many coming in this time frame, that I'm waiting for some new boxes with later shipping dates so that I can spread them out a bit. Right now I have 6 Memebox waiting to be reviewed, and that is just wayyy too much lol.
> 
> I'm hoping some fantastic new boxes are released soon...or at least an explanation from Memebox.
> 
> Until then we can all speculate and gossip about them here! LOL


I've bought everything on the site, and the recently sold out boxes as well. Nothing there for me to see.

That's why I picked up two restocks last Friday. I think this is a first but those boxes have been sitting on the site a long time.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I've got 17 boxes coming between now and Christmas plus My Little Box so while I'd love to see new boxes on the site, unless they were utterly amazing, I'd be resisting the urge to add to that number.


The thing is, once we get our remaining Nov. and Dec. boxes to be shipped or in shipping now, we won't have any new boxes shipped to us for at least a 4 week gap, maybe longer, depending upon what they finally decide to do.

There's a very long time lag between them putting new boxes on the site and shipping them out, as we all know, so probably more like two months without any boxes being received unless they offer a short release to ship box or two like they have only with the Collab. boxes to date. ( IDK why that's the case, either)..

This is very poor planning on their part. The first rule of chain economics is to balance supply and create demand. They are doing neither.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> The thing is, once we get our remaining Nov. and Dec. boxes to be shipped or in shipping now, we won't have any new boxes shipped to us for at least a 4 week gap, maybe longer, depending upon what they finally decide to do.
> 
> There's a very long time lag between them putting new boxes on the site and shipping them out, as we all know, so probably more like two months without any boxes being received unless they offer a short release to ship box or two like they have only with the Collab. boxes to date. ( IDK why that's the case, either)..
> 
> This is very poor planning on their part. The first rule of chain economics is to balance supply and create demand. They are doing neither.


Agree 100% with this!

The gap is gonna be painful..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@veritazy I seriously looked everywhere for the ingredients, and the item was discontinued so it wasn't as easy as just looking at their global site to grab the ingredients. Thank you so much! I never thought it would still be listed on the Korean site if it wasn't on the global one, I'll be sure to keep that in the mind for the future! 

@@ceredonia I agree, I don't think we really have to worry about neer seeing our pretty pink boxes again. Them not communicating anything to their customers or affiliates is ridiculous, but there's no sign of any sort of financial struggle, or any reason to think they're going to stop releasing boxes. And I also sort of wish people could stick to the legitimate issues with Memebox, We have enough of those, I don't think we need to be creating more. 

And as much as I joke about my Memeaddiction. It sort of terrifies me when I see someone on Facebook making a comment about how they bought 20 boxes and might not have enough money for their mortgage that month. So here's hoping that those sorts of comments are only jokes.

When I move to a new place in a year, I'm going to have to ask you ladies to enforce my no buy for awhile. Things like furniture don't come cheap, you know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm really curious about this whole Black Friday sale. I hope they either put everything on sale, or do sales for some of the non-new items to the shop. There's lots of things that have been on the shop for forever, and it would be nice for them to go on sale. Especially the Hello Everybody stuff.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

my last box scheduled is 24th dec

me peoples are 24th jan

so the gap won't be too bad


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

well, maybe I will get caught up with my items during this 2 month hiatus of pink boxes.  God knows I have a lot of products as I am sure everyone else here does as well!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I actually think that it may be possible that they'll have it so that the newer releases, whenever they actually come out, are shipped quicker than they normally are. I think with them moving warehouses and taking this break, it's entirely possible that they're going to work on that. It's definitely a huge concern for a lot of people, and I do think it would be a really good business move for them.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my last box scheduled is 24th dec
> 
> me peoples are 24th jan
> 
> so the gap won't be too bad



my last box is 1/24 (the global 19)  I wish they would release globals 20-22 soon.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

19 as a solo would be fab too


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> my last box scheduled is 24th dec
> 
> me peoples are 24th jan
> 
> so the gap won't be too bad


What is "me peoples"? Is it a Memebox?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, BNK doesn't let their orders sit around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my BeautyNetKorea order- 12 items- in just 10 days with RM shipping.

I'm amazed, and happy to actually KNOW what the shipping time for RM from Korea is  when a company is on the ball.

My mail lady left the " From Jeju" Memebox too. Rather a mixed bag of good and " ehh" products. Very glad Jeju box didn't have any makeup in it, LOL.


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

I think everyone's experiences with RM delivery times are different. I get my RM memeboxes a lot faster than I get my RM beautynetkorea orders, at least a week faster. 

I think shortening the length of time between when the boxes go on sale and when they ship would be great idea. Not just because I'm impatient (haha) but there have been a couple of boxes that I probably wouldn't have cancelled except for the fact I had weeks to think about it and change my mind. I'm sure lots of people get caught up in the "MUST BUY AT VIP PRICING!" and then after the adrenaline wears off and they have time to re-read the descriptions and think about it realize they acted too impulsively. And since there is so much time they are able to cancel easily. 

My free lip gloss came today. Wowzas. That turns into a colour I would never have bought for myself. It's not terrible, just sort of shocked me a bit. Probably doesn't help that I have zero make up on so my lips stood out a lot.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

My last box (Empress Secrets) ships on the 16/12 but its coming snail mail so won't arrive before New Year if RM have anything to do with it! I've also got the products from the Body Shop advent calendar as well so should be OK for a couple of months if I use every product...though there will be products I won't use or won't suit my skin etc...

As for negativity on the site, people are fed up with Membox totally ignoring their customers legitimate requests for information as to why boxes aren't being released at the moment. A simple email, note on Facebook would end all the speculation and allow affiliates to plan blog postings and keep the momentum from the company going (while keeping their readers informed too). Without customer, eventually ANY organisation that relies on sales will fold. Simple economics..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I actually think that it may be possible that they'll have it so that the newer releases, whenever they actually come out, are shipped quicker than they normally are. I think with them moving warehouses and taking this break, it's entirely possible that they're going to work on that. It's definitely a huge concern for a lot of people, and I do think it would be a really good business move for them.


Yup--I was just thinking about this! I think that Memebox slid into offering most boxes way in advance because they didn't have their suppliers fully set up for global at first (at least not to the level that could meet demand instantly) and they were trying to keep up with the requests of customers for more boxes. Hopefully this is just a re-calibration period where they tighten a few sloppy things up and prepare to hit us hard with faster time-to-shipping.

Memebox knows they're losing money right now. Like,_ I_ can look at my affiliate reports and see it! But that's actually encouraging to me because it means that if they can afford to clean and organize before the next big push, they're doing well financially and have a long-term business plan. Running at a full sprint all the time isn't necessarily a sign that a business is healthy--I suspect that Memebox will come back strong from this and hopefully things will just be a lot more systematic and logical.

Oh--and I don't think that they will ever ship globally from within the US simply because one-way shipping costs out of the US are INSANE. I shipped a CPM2 box to a giveaway winner and it cost $37 to ship it first class with registered mail. Sure, they would get breaks due to volume, but Korea offers WAY better shipping options and prices, even with their rate hike.


----------



## Fae (Nov 10, 2014)

Bnk is as slow as Rm for me! Both take about 18 days! Shipping to Europe is always super slow! As long as they get here, I'm fine with it! ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> As for negativity on the site, people are fed up with Membox totally ignoring their customers legitimate requests for information as to why boxes aren't being released at the moment. A simple email, note on Facebook would end all the speculation and allow affiliates to plan blog postings and keep the momentum from the company going (while keeping their readers informed too).


Yeah, they really need to address the sudden shift--if all is good and they're just preparing for a bright future there's no reason not to say so! hahaa


----------



## EmiB (Nov 10, 2014)

A little off topic here, but has anyone tried the Daltokki Whitening Essence? I did use it last night and really makes my face white and no way I can use it in the morning. Any other suggestions of how to use it?

Edit: Looks like is better for hands than face.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 10, 2014)

Fae said:


> Bnk is as slow as Rm for me! Both take about 18 days! Shipping to Europe is always super slow! As long as they get here, I'm fine with it! ^^


Strange, my Memeboxes almost always come within 10 days, sometimes in a week (RM of course).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Strange, my Memeboxes almost always come within 10 days, sometimes in a week (RM of course).


Between 10 - 14 days normally to Scotland. Would be quicker if it didnt have to arrive at Heathrow first as can take 7 days to get from there to my house which is ridiculous given its travelled half way round the world in the same amount of time!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't think there will be a gap, actually.

Remember, these last box releases (skinfood, faceshop, Innisfree) all shipped very quickly. Even Garden of Eden ships about a month after release.

I hope that trend continues and if it does, there should be no shortage of boxes available to arrive in the month of January.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I think everyone's experiences with RM delivery times are different. I get my RM memeboxes a lot faster than I get my RM beautynetkorea orders, at least a week faster.
> 
> I think shortening the length of time between when the boxes go on sale and when they ship would be great idea. Not just because I'm impatient (haha) but there have been a couple of boxes that I probably wouldn't have cancelled except for the fact I had weeks to think about it and change my mind. I'm sure lots of people get caught up in the "MUST BUY AT VIP PRICING!" and then after the adrenaline wears off and they have time to re-read the descriptions and think about it realize they acted too impulsively. And since there is so much time they are able to cancel easily.
> 
> My free lip gloss came today. Wowzas. That turns into a colour I would never have bought for myself. It's not terrible, just sort of shocked me a bit. Probably doesn't help that I have zero make up on so my lips stood out a lot.


Well, I get packages from Europe faster than I get them from Canada, also. 

That's why I do not buy from Canada nor ship anything there. Canadian mail leaves a lot to be desired for some reason.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alidolly I'm not going to try to speak for others, but people taking up issue with the lack of announcement or acknowledgement of this whole release break, isn't what bothers me, AT ALL. I think we all agree that it's not professional or wise for them to just ignore the situation. However, Memebox KNOWS what is going on and how people are freaking out. At this point they're definitely not going to give some explanation to people that email them, we just have to wait for them to decide they're going to let us know what is going on. They're definitely not going to tell us just because they got one or 1,000 more emails. 

@ Yeah, I've been wondering about that, because I do know that like you said, they used to need time to get the products. But they've established the relationships now, and I think it's a lot easier for them to probably even request certain products from a lot of brands. 

Honestly, I'm not worried about them coming back with more boxes, at all. And I agree, I really hope they're fixing a lot of issues and changing things for the better. And part of me thinks that them taking a break from the boxes is quite possibly the only way for them to really focus on a lot of issues. And I definitely hope it means better boxes, better curations, and faster shipping periods. And more consistency in regards to...Well, everything. 

Yeah, the USA Exclusives thing isn't even that extensive. Part of me feels like they're just trying to bring in US customers by offering free shipping and popular brands and products. I know they don't ship their items in Meme-K outside of Korea, so I really don't think this is any different.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, they really need to address the sudden shift--if all is good and they're just preparing for a bright future there's no reason not to say so! hahaa


You know we are only speculating about these positive changes with Memebox orders/ stock/ turnaround, right?

There is no indication that anything at all will change from Memebox. They've not issued any statements about anything.. Quite a lot is being attributed and assumed. They may not change one single thing, except to push their shop Meme- brand items more. 

I hope they are doing a major " reset" but until they tell us and show us, we do not know that there is any fact in our hopes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What is "me peoples"? Is it a Memebox?


It was meant to be other people's not me peoples.....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Strange, my Memeboxes almost always come within 10 days, sometimes in a week (RM of course).


If I lived in Europe, my Memeboxes shipped RM would arrive faster as well.For those of us in the USA or in N. America, there's travel across either the Atlantic or Pacific oceans. About half my Memeboxes are docking at NYC now, whereas they formerly were all going to LAX with very long lag times.


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Well, I get packages from Europe faster than I get them from Canada, also.
> 
> That's why I do not buy from Canada nor ship anything there. Canadian mail leaves a lot to be desired for some reason.


I'm not one usually to defend Canada Post, it can be super frustrating. But, there are few things that contribute to the slowness. The first is the obvious size of our country. Very large country with a population that is very spread out. So items have to travel pretty far distances to the points where customs are sometimes. Also, a lot of the time the slowdown appears to be at customs. From the time my memeboxes clear customs it is usually the next day when I get it. I had a package arrive today that didn't even show it had cleared customs this morning. And as far as packages travelling between US and Canada goes, it really seems like CP and USPS don't always line up as far as the border crossing goes. I watched the tracking on a package travel in a triangular shape because where it crossed from the US to Canada. It made no sense to me, but I guess the two postal services have a method to their madness and don't really co-operate.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> If I lived in Europe, my Memeboxes shipped RM would arrive faster as well.For those of us in the USA or in N. America, there's travel across either the Atlantic or Pacific oceans. About half my Memeboxes are docking at NYC now, whereas they formerly were all going to LAX with very long lag times.


Yes, but I mean the difference in shipping times of my boxes and another customer's who's in Austria so quite near me in fact. 

The distance from Korea to Poland is more or less the same as to N. America if the boxes go to you over Pacific.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Accept for the Uk which have parcels that have gone from 5 days to 10 to 14. That sucks


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

My items that come registered mail from Korea take about the same time anywhere from 10 days - 20 days. I'm in the middle of the US but close to a big hub so once they clear customs on one of the coasts only take a day or two to get to me. I've ordered from lots of different Korean beauty sites and Memebox and really all have varied on time to get to me. I've had Memeboxes sent several days apart but I get them the same day. The old non registered mail Memeboxes used to always reach me in 8-10 days so I do miss that consistency.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I think we're all just trying to piece together the tiny little bits of information that we have on this whole situation, which is basically nothing from the mind of Memebox.

But honestly, a lot of people talk about how they're giving us a break for the holidays, but...I doubt it. I definitely think they're going to push Memeshop items,and I'm certain that they want to get rid of some of the older boxes, but by this point surely they would realize that this method just is not working, and is just hurting their bottom lime. 

We do have a lot of reasons to believe that lots of things are changing in Memeworld, and they're definitely up to something. I'm not expecting anything, but I do think them changing their method for shipping is very realistic, and it would make sense from a business and profit perspective, while also helping their relationship with customers (and it would definitely help with potential customers).

However, I don't think anyone is certain of anything at this point.

Probably, not even Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know we are only speculating about these positive changes with Memebox orders/ stock/ turnaround, right?
> 
> There is no indication that anything at all will change from Memebox. They've not issued any statements about anything.. Quite a lot is being attributed and assumed. They may not change one single thing, except to push their shop Meme- brand items more.
> 
> I hope they are doing a major " reset" but until they tell us and show us, we do not know that there is any fact in our hopes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, that's why I used an if/then clause--the second half of the sentence could be "and if they're screwing up big time, then they need to be quiet and duck because I'll throw their weird glow pact right back at them." ahahahaha

It's total speculation, but the tiny clues emerging from Meme HQ are encouraging: bad/potentially not legal box promo images changing (I'm looking at you, Wonder Woman and Pumpkin Pie), coupons being tied to purchases--rewarding people with big discounts for frequent buying ($10 off $50 is huge imo), reform of the affiliate program (and here I'm hoping that that means that hard-working, serious folks like the peeps here at MUT get promotional perks and giveaways for readers, and people who are checked out and don't care about Memebox no longer get freebies). The signs are showing that something is changing--time will tell if it's in the right direction. And yet, despite wearing a thick veil of pessimism about most things, I'm bullish on Memebox right now.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  buy buy buy LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 10, 2014)

I hate RM to the states. I have a box that shipped on the 24th that STILL says Incheon. 18 days and still in Korea? Ugh.

Edited to echo what a lot of people have said, they need to sort their mailings!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

Well, Ladies.

The 12PST email is....Just Chosungah.

That's it for today, Folks.

@ Lowe @@sunsign6



Spoiler



My Tester Korea order arrived and the Neogen is...Legitimate! It's the sealed serum and gauzes, but no outter box and no pretty silver container. Which would explain why they were selling it cheap (though I still say discounting it down to $5 was an error!)

Sadly, there was one not so little issue, in the form of two dead beatles. They were both inside of the white plastic bag the Neogen came in, so just cautious when you unpack. Two (out of four) of the bags had one in them, they were hiding underneath the packets of gauze.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 10, 2014)

Also, I've had to put away my Meme moisturizers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm testing two products for a month for Pink Panel, nice stuff but it means no other moisturizer! My backlog can't take this, BUT II get a $75 Amazon card to help the pain. I'll probably order more K Beauty with it, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Also, I've had to put away my Meme moisturizers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm testing two products for a month for Pink Panel, nice stuff but it means no other moisturizer! My backlog can't take this, BUT II get a $75 Amazon card to help the pain. I'll probably order more K Beauty with it, lol.


yeah I am testing out some for birchbox atm so my korean serums and moisturisers are on ice


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I hate RM to the states. I have a box that shipped on the 24th that STILL says Incheon. 18 days and still in Korea? Ugh.
> 
> Edited to echo what a lot of people have said, they need to sort their mailings!


It may be closer than that as I've got one that still says Incheon but was delivered (my Ettang masks - both boxes) so take the tracking info with a pinch of salt as they say.


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Well, Ladies.
> 
> The 12PST email is....Just Chosungah.
> 
> ...


First, I am glad they are legitimate! Second, ewwwwww! At least they are dead, I can't even....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you going to contact them about it?


----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)

EmiB said:


> A little off topic here, but has anyone tried the Daltokki Whitening Essence? I did use it last night and really makes my face white and no way I can use it in the morning. Any other suggestions of how to use it?
> 
> Edit: Looks like is better for hands than face.


The Memecard suggests mixing it with your BB cream or foundation, sunscreen, or moisturizer - did you try that? I tried it straight up, by itself, on my face and it was quite uncomfortable, but I might give it another go mixed with my BB.


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

Good news people! I am not going to plant a bomb and the customs headquarters! They let my memebox through and it's coming tomorrow (in about 12 hours). 

I can say that I get my boxes super quick even with RM. This one shipped on the 4th and I'll get in on the 11th so that means 7 days which is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seeing the comments, I see that in Europe we can our boxes way quicker when shipped RM.


----------



## EmiB (Nov 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> The Memecard suggests mixing it with your BB cream or foundation, sunscreen, or moisturizer - did you try that? I tried it straight up, by itself, on my face and it was quite uncomfortable, but I might give it another go mixed with my BB.


That is how I tried it too on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might give it a try tomorrow morning with my foundation, if it doesn't work will keep using it at night and on body parts that need whitening.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I hate RM to the states. I have a box that shipped on the 24th that STILL says Incheon. 18 days and still in Korea? Ugh.
> 
> Edited to echo what a lot of people have said, they need to sort their mailings!



Does it state that it left Incheon?  Because I used to think that my boxes were stuck in Korea, and it turns out that it is stuck in US customs.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Well, Ladies.
> 
> The 12PST email is....Just Chosungah.
> 
> ...


. Gross gross gross! Yuck, DO. NOT. WANT!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

hey, we wanted OMG - perhaps that was it!!  cfisher always gets the most interesting boxes...first fish guts, now dead beetles...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Does it state that it left Incheon? Because I used to think that my boxes were stuck in Korea, and it turns out that it is stuck in US customs.


It says In Transit-Incheon. So I guess it's left but wow that was 15 days ago, long time, must be chillin along the way. Oh well, I'll get it someday!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It says In Transit-Incheon. So I guess it's left but wow that was 15 days ago, long time, must be chillin along the way. Oh well, I'll get it someday!



yes, there are times when my boxes just SIT in NY customs.  Pisses me off to no end.  then it will go to all different sorting stations around NYC before making its way up to where I am.


----------



## Fae (Nov 10, 2014)

It seems like I am the only one in Europe getting boxes later than before! Haha! ^^

Before I got them in 8 days!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@sunsign6 @@Krystyn Lowe It looks like Neogen packaged the items in these drawstring white baggies, I think that these items were being sold as some sort of defective set since there was no outter box or card (and the silver containers were missing). But the gauze is actually in sealed baggies, so I'm just glad I don't have to toss those. I guess there did have to be some catch for this amazing deal. At least it was only half of my bags...Here's hoping I got all the beatle bags and you ladies are in the clear! (That's what I get for being greedy and snatching up four of them.)

@@biancardi I'm just glad this wasn't from Memebox. We have enough issues with them, imagine having to deal with a beatle infestation in their new warehouse?  :lol:

And I keep having the same issue with RM lately. Why do my boxes need a 10 day vacation in some nowhere town in upscale NY?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher no prob about the ingredients... and dear looordddd...euw no! I hate bugs and them in my beauty stuff is a huge no-no.    

@@Fae i'm next door and I used to get them between 6-10 days, no 2-3 weeks. Hmm..  :laughno:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 10, 2014)

I wanted to try the Etude House sleeping cream in a spoon thing from Jeju box... I opened it yesterday and the cream was separated in two different creams, a gel like and a more creamy one. The gel one looked like chicken stock that has been in the fridge! I didn't take any chances and I threw it... A bit disappointed as I loved the packaging!

I can't remember who wrote it a few pages before, but can you imagine if they want to stop the vip program by releasing only 4 boxes every month?!?! lol With this box release rate I can't see myself being VIP again next month! lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Fae the brits are getting them a lot slower


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@veritazy It's so strange to me that the English Chosungah site and the Korean one are sooo different. Even their sales are always entirely different, as is their inventory. How odd! 

And I'm just glad that they weren't inside of anything that had been sealed. So gross, but I wiped down everything with Lysol wipes about 30 times.

Had the bugs been in with the gauze, or inside of the serum....Well, I wouldn't be laughing about it then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Alex Z. All of the sleeping spoons from Etude House come like that, it's actually meant to be separated, and you're supposed to stir it together before applying it. A lot of sleeping masks are like. Missha has a Tornado Ampoule, where it's a gel and cream that you blend together. It seems to be a "thing."


----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I wanted to try the Etude House sleeping cream in a spoon thing from Jeju box... I opened it yesterday and the cream was separated in two different creams, a gel like and a more creamy one. The gel one looked like chicken stock that has been in the fridge! I didn't take any chances and I threw it... A bit disappointed as I loved the packaging!
> 
> I can't remember who wrote it a few pages before, but can you imagine if they want to stop the vip program by releasing only 4 boxes every month?!?! lol With this box release rate I can't see myself being VIP again next month! lol


The Etude House sleeping spoons are supposed to be separated like that; the instructions on the back say to break off the spoon handle and use it to mix the two creams together (at least, the ones I ordered off RoseRoseShop have those instructions - not sure if all the spoons do).


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Alex Z. All of the sleeping spoons from Etude House come like that, it's actually meant to be separated, and you're supposed to stir it together before applying it. A lot of sleeping masks are like. Missha has a Tornado Ampoule, where it's a gel and cream that you blend together. It seems to be a "thing."


Thanks for the info! I know now for next time! It was too late in the night to look for more info...! lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 10, 2014)

flushblush said:


> The Etude House sleeping spoons are supposed to be separated like that; the instructions on the back say to break off the spoon handle and use it to mix the two creams together (at least, the ones I ordered off RoseRoseShop have those instructions - not sure if all the spoons do).


You are so right! I just saw the outer packaging that is in the recycling... The directions are even in english! I saw the Korean on top and didn't bother to look lower!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alex Z. Honestly, if I wasn't familiar with those spoons (or didn't know how to use them before receiving them) I would have been a bit weirded out as well. In the other sleeping packs that are made like that, they come in large jars where you can tell they're MEANT to be separated. In the sleeping spoons, it definitely isn't something you can tell is meant to be separated.

I'm sure I've made lots of similar errors, and tossed things unnecessarily on more than on one occasion, hah.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alex Z. I agree with @@cfisher - it definitely looks a little weird! And so few of the products we receive from Memebox have English instructions. On the plus side, they're incredibly inexpensive to purchase, so if you happen to chance across them again in your online or offline shopping travels, they're really easy to pick up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It says In Transit-Incheon. So I guess it's left but wow that was 15 days ago, long time, must be chillin along the way. Oh well, I'll get it someday!


After my boxes get to US customs, the korean tracking page never updates again. I have to enter the number into usps to get updated info.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alex Z. I really do love those sleeping spoons, and I swear my skin feels so amazingly soft the morning after using them. They're one of those products that first "wowed" me with Korean skincare and how much it helped my (formerly) dry skin. As @@flushblush mentioned, they are really cheap on sites like RRS. Whenever I place an order on RRS or TesterKorea I make sure to take advantage of whatever my current shipping level is, so grabbing a few $1 lightweight items is a great way to take advantage of the shipping, I can usually grab several sleeping spoons before my shipping adjusts to the next weight level.

@@avarier So that's the trick for checking on our packages? Thank you! I've noticed that a lot of my packages stop scanning once they reach NY (although others still get scanned). This should come in quite handy!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> *I wanted to try the Etude House sleeping cream in a spoon thing from Jeju box... I opened it yesterday and the cream was separated in two different creams, a gel like and a more creamy one. The gel one looked like chicken stock that has been in the fridge! I didn't take any chances and I threw it... A bit disappointed as I loved the packaging!*
> 
> I can't remember who wrote it a few pages before, but can you imagine if they want to stop the vip program by releasing only 4 boxes every month?!?! lol With this box release rate I can't see myself being VIP again next month! lol


I think it is supposed to be like that -  The cream and herb water are separate and you mix them together before applying.


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier So that's the trick for checking on our packages? Thank you! I've noticed that a lot of my packages stop scanning once they reach NY (although others still get scanned). This should come in quite handy!


Yeah, it's really weird. And the usps page doesn't update until it gets scanned through customs so there's always a long gap. But once it shows up on usps, it should only be a few days before you get it.


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

Got my global 16.. what the heck am I supposed to do with this elizavecca calves shrinking stuff


----------



## drikajp (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Alex Z. I really do love those sleeping spoons, and I swear my skin feels so amazingly soft the morning after using them. They're one of those products that first "wowed" me with Korean skincare and how much it helped my (formerly) dry skin. As @@flushblush mentioned, they are really cheap on sites like RRS. Whenever I place an order on RRS or TesterKorea I make sure to take advantage of whatever my current shipping level is, so grabbing a few $1 lightweight items is a great way to take advantage of the shipping, I can usually grab several sleeping spoons before my shipping adjusts to the next weight level.


I loved the spoon that I got from Jeju box too that I had to buy more of them. Do you use one spoon all at once? I think it's too much to alply so I used it in 4 nights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

avarier said:


> Got my global 16.. what the heck am I supposed to do with this elizavecca calves shrinking stuff


Well, I use it after I do exercising or long walks - my legs get achy - this is really cool and refreshing!  I don't think it will shrink my calves but it does make my legs feel more energized.

word of warning - this stuff does smell like menthol.  STRONG MENTHOL.  If you do not like menthol/mint, you will hate this scent.  I love it (but then again, I love the scent of Tiger Balm too - lol)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@avarier Thank you, as much as I buy through Korea you'd think I'd have picked up on this trick somewhere along the line, hah. I rarely track my RM's, I tend to think of them as surprises, but I like to know when my Memeshop stuff is coming. Especially since after about a month I start to wonder if it's even been shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@drikajp I think it really depends on your skin type and preference. It's definitely quite a bit for one use, but I will usually use it all at once and apply a thick layer to my face, then use the rest on my neck and down a bit. I do think if you just do the face, or have normal or combination or oily skin, halving it is best. But I know some people will get a few nights out of it. Definitely be sure to give it time to absorb if you use it all at once though, there's nothing worse than sticky stuff on pillows! 

@@biancardi One thing I noticed last year, is that a lot of the cooling products for the legs (there's a surprising amount of them) seem to double as "slimming treatments." I didn't even know this when I purchased this little tube of stuff with little rollerballs for the legs (I have issues with severe dehydration so I get bad muscle cramps when I exercise at times).

I started using the silly slimming stuff the same way. Definitely don't think anyone should expect real results from them, but some of them are quite nice on sore legs!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher you seem to get all the interesting boxes / orders...that's a critter order to go with the sushi box. Just be careful if it says horses head or elephant butt in the ingredients (using translation software!)...you never know what might be delivered lol!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Alidolly I've definitely had a lot of bad luck in the past few weeks with online orders. I'm glad I'm on a break from Memebox. 

Oh gosh, with Memebox putting abalone in a future OMG box. Who knows what's going to end up in future boxes! 

(I almost take comfort in the fact that someone else received the dead bug in lip gloss on here from Memebox. I like to think that I took one for the team with the fishy box, but I need a break from Memegrossness. At least my dead bugs were from TesterKorea. :lol:  )


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my From Jeju box today and I will use everything in it. It is a very nice box with a great variety. I'm glad I got it.

Also got the Holika Holika box today. It's decent and a nice selection of products. I got the light pink nail polish which that was the color I wanted. My eyeliner was the olive green which I will use as I like that color. But the lipstick, I got the dark red which I don't like. I would have been happier with either of the two other shades.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Just had a response from customer service on the hi email address.... guess they are up and running again


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 10, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You know we are only speculating about these positive changes with Memebox orders/ stock/ turnaround, right?
> 
> There is no indication that anything at all will change from Memebox. They've not issued any statements about anything.. Quite a lot is being attributed and assumed. They may not change one single thing, except to push their shop Meme- brand items more.
> 
> I hope they are doing a major " reset" but until they tell us and show us, we do not know that there is any fact in our hopes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


For every person with some positive insight there is someone else with something negative to say. 
Why are we talking this DEATH? Have a little patience, stop making assumptions, whether positive or negative and work on using the boat load of product most of us have. Because there isn't a single person here that's going to go into withdrawal if another week goes by without a new box.

In addition, Meme has clearly shown they can get boxes out quickly if they want to re: Skin Food and that other one I got even though I can't think of it at the moment. A little time off stockpiling some product and actually knowing what's going into the boxes before putting them up for sale wouldn't be a half bad idea either. No assumption, just a thought.

I'm still trying to catch up on what I missed from when I left the house this morning and happy Meme stuff is what I like to see. I just want to read something positive, is that too much to ask?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Jane George did you get your review points hun


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@Jane George did you get your review points hun


not yet. they'll appear soon. i hope.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I think the collab and branded boxes go out quickly because they're curated before they're put up for sale. I do wish they'd curate other boxes before putting them up for sale, I definitely think it would make a world of difference in a lot of the boxes. The whole method of putting up themed boxes THEN trying to find products to fit them...Just does not work out so well a lot of the time.


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

Funny story. I just got a reply from CS about the dried up, bloomed eyebrow pencil. I knew they would ask for a picture, so I thought I was being clever and sent one with my first email. They replied and asked for a picture. Turns out I sent a picture of my daughter instead of the pencil. Oops. At least it was an adorable picture.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

So, I don't really follow the affiliate thread much...And I don't think this has been posted here (if it has, sorry!) but congratulations @MissJexie for getting to host the next Haul of Fame.

It's nice to know you're getting some recognition of your influence in the Memeworld.

...Now, if only they'd let you do a collab box...Filled with 7 Seconds masks!     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, I use it after I do exercising or long walks - my legs get achy - this is really cool and refreshing! I don't think it will shrink my calves but it does make my legs feel more energized.
> 
> word of warning - this stuff does smell like menthol. STRONG MENTHOL. If you do not like menthol/mint, you will hate this scent. I love it (but then again, I love the scent of Tiger Balm too - lol)


@@biancardi - I'm quickly adding more Mint to your box. Thank goodness you like it because I haven't been able to tolerate the smell since eating too much peppermint cookie dough as a child during Christmas baking. Peppermint in reverse, not nice at all. Everything peppermint is yours lady! HaHa


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

OMG a Mememask just arrived at my house!!! I have a box of them coming from Meme-K, but it looks like this means that they're launching in the global shop soon--SCORE!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not yet. they'll appear soon. i hope.


I hope so too


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@ I've been waiting for news on those! 

The sheet masks seemed like they were more for the global market than the Korean one, so it's about darn time! I was shocked they started their brand in the global shop with the lip tints (..ORANGE?! Don't they know better by now?!)

Here's hoping they have a GOOD introductory sale with free shipping.

Over $1 per mask, simply will not do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know somehow own brand masks don't appeal, I look forward to seeing how everyone likes them


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I think the collab and branded boxes go out quickly because they're curated before they're put up for sale. I do wish they'd curate other boxes before putting them up for sale, I definitely think it would make a world of difference in a lot of the boxes. The whole method of putting up themed boxes THEN trying to find products to fit them...Just does not work out so well a lot of the time.


Again, not an assumption but I like the idea, if they actually started putting the boxes together beforehand I don't feel we would receive such a mishmosh of products some times. Jeju for example, I picked this up today at the PO and even though I had seen a spoiler having it in my hands and really looking at what was in it surprised me. Don't get me wrong, it's not a horrible box by any means and I'll probably use most of the products, but there were SO MANY other awesome Jeju products that could have been in the box. Sometimes I feel like everything is just thrown together with whatever they could find/get. I would like to see boxes created and based on what they already have in stock. Does this make sense?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

tbh I like variety so unlikely to buy the same mask over and over. Plus starting a sub with ohsheetmask so I might be overloaded with them anyhow


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I agree, I don't think @ or I would ever assume such a thing was happening in Memeworld. But it does make sense, and there's lots of hints (and blatant comments) that they're working on changing up things quite a bit.

And I agree completely, that's basically exactly how I feel. Some of the boxes really are just flat out disasters, but for the most part I just get disappointed because my mind automatically goes to how there are so many products that fit into certain boxes better. I'm fairly familiar with a lot of the brands and products featured in the box, so my mind constantly goes to "Okay, if they can get this from this brand, why didn't they request ____ instead. This product doesn't even fit the theme." 

Focusing on curating the boxes before putting them up for sale, would really fix a lot of concerns that so many of us have. And it definitely would make it a lot more difficult to disappoint us. You can definitely tell they grab things at the very last minute, because how many times have we received something that would have fit perfectly in a box that was released a week before it (and is often a box that really needed items that fit the theme).

I'm fine with the Memebox break we're getting, I just hope they're utilizing this time off!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

Wow--now this is the start of a telephone game, so take this with a grain of salt until we get confirmation, but someone in a facebook group I'm in heard from Gwen the helpful CS person that Memebox is going to release boxes this Friday and that it will be once per week. I asked if that meant once _this _week or once a week from here forward, and she thought it meant once per week from here forward. Again--this is one CS rep talking to one customer, but that's an interesting shift if that's the case.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 10, 2014)

tbh as long as it is consistant I don't mind how often they release


----------



## Liv (Nov 10, 2014)

Still with a grain of salt   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Depending on how many boxes they release at once it might get difficult to make it to VIP from then on (if that info is actually true and IF they only release one box per week)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@ That is such a drastic and sudden change! I wonder if it will be a regular thing. I wouldn't mind though. I'm actually sort of glad to hear it's going to slow down.

But considering how many box "series" they have going. I just hope we still get unique box releases. Like I would hate for it to only be globals, luckyboxes and the KStyle/OMG/MCW series haha.

And I hope they don't focus on brand boxes from here on forward.

Oh my goodness. Now I'm REALLY curious to see how this plays out!

But I agree with @@Jane George Consistency would be great.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

Liv said:


> Still with a grain of salt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Depending on how many boxes they release at once it might get difficult to make it to VIP from then on (if that info is actually true and IF they only release one box per week)


I doubt it will be only one box a week, probably between 2 and 3 a week.

I just hope this go back to normal soon.

Also I'm thinking this board will reach 2000 pages by jan 1st


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Mahsa Yeah, 1 box a week isn't enough to cover much more than their global and luckyboxes. And I can't imagine them letting sales die down that much, hah. 

I do think it's good for us couponers. And I hope this is good news for the value set options. And really, I think this could mean good news as far as curation goes...Which let's face it, has gotten to be quite hit or miss.

I think every MUT lady is going to be hanging around here come Friday.  :lol:  I doubt any new releases will sell out as quickly as whatever is coming our way.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

It would be so great to be able to see all the boxes for the week and then make choices knowing that it will be another 7 days until we get hit with more!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

OK--further confirmation from fb group: the box releases _will _be happening once per week going forward. This week it's Friday, but the CS rep didn't know the day after this week.


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

It could still end up being the same number of boxes they've been doing, just once a week instead of every other day. I think that would be a positive change if it means there are more options for bundles.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 10, 2014)

Tbh I just want to see what fun things they have come out with, I loved seeing all the princess boxes, and cleopatra em press's secrets were so fun, it's all the stories and fun things we love mixed up with they mystery of what's inside the box that I love about memebox


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, I don't really follow the affiliate thread much...And I don't think this has been posted here (if it has, sorry!) but congratulations @MissJexie for getting to host the next Haul of Fame.
> 
> It's nice to know you're getting some recognition of your influence in the Memeworld.
> 
> ...Now, if only they'd let you do a collab box...Filled with 7 Seconds masks!     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ok I have SO much to say since so much has happened since I left for work today LOL

First of all @cfisher Thank you so so much for the kind words!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's been a HOT MESS for me so far regarding the Haul of Fame because the dates were getting messed up, they sent me the wrong item that wasn't in my choices, and still haven't replaced it with the correct one (and the sale goes live tomorrow at 12PST) so I'm going a bit crazy!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and LMAO My box would probably be MADE OUT OF 7 Second sheets or something that's how addicted I am!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my From Jeju Box today...FINALLY. What the heck took this box so painfully long to get here? I'm still on the fence about it, but it's definitely leaning on the side of pretty good, but not amazing.

I am thrilled that Memebox finally got back to SOMEONE about box releases. I'm SUPER excited for Friday now! I've been hoarding my points like a crazy person! Once a week sounds honestly like perfection. I think 3 times a week was fun, but I was spending money i didn't have and was feeling overwhelmed as a blogger trying to keep up with the releases all the time. This sounds much more up my alley. Although I think they should do like 3-4 boxes per week rather than the typical 2-3 boxes per release.

Also...*SO IMPORTANT* that everyone reads this... After having such a horrible mess of a week, I got a mystery package in the mail today, and it was from @cfisher!! It was FILLED (omg it was chock full) of sheet masks and samples and foot and eye masks...and an awesome candle and a makeup bag full of goodies and a lip gloss. Seriously, I started crying because it was the sweetest, most thoughtful thing in the world and I cannot say thank  @cfisher enough for being the most kind and wonderful memepal! You brightened up my day/week/month! LOL &lt;3 :wub:   :hugs3:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've always sort of had the impression that Memebox is a mess to deal with when it comes to the collabs and Haul of Fame stuff, I think @ even sort of mentioned how there was a ton of back and forth whilst getting it all arranged. Haha, at least we know that box would have a high value! Who WOULDN'T buy that box?! I'm still waiting/hoping for them to show up in one of these "best of" boxes. Glad I bought 2 from the shop though just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad everything arrived okay! I went into panic mode over the candle and was worried it might break in transit. I'm just glad you liked it, I had no idea what to put in it! I knew you wanted a second lip gloss for your mother, and you always seem to be in need of sheet masks. I got lazy towards the end and just shoved my entire Oh Sheet! mask order in there, just so I wouldn't have to fumble in my linen closet and try to dig out more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And...Isn't that the point of Priority mailers? To make sure we take complete advantage of the flat rate?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

I wonder if they are going to release 3 or 4 boxes weekly or only one a week?  I do like variety and what is the point of being VIP if we cannot purchase boxes?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

@@cfisher You are SO awesome!!  @@MissJexie I hope you get a chance to sit back and enjoy!  You need to after the Haul of Fame stress! (and I know just how stressful it is, you poor thing!).

As for Memebox releases, I'm totally okay with it going once a week.  I bet it will be more than one box, though.

@ thanks for that info, I hope its true!  *looks at salt grains*


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 10, 2014)

I just have a good gut feeling that since we have been waiting so long for a box release, that this Friday the box (or boxes) will be so fantastic it will have been worth the wait.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just have a good gut feeling that since we have been waiting so long for a box release, that this Friday the box (or boxes) will be so fantastic it will have been worth the wait.


or it could be our globals 20-22 - lol

I mean, how are they are they going to roll THOSE out?   I hope globals, luckyboxes are not released at the same time as the other boxes.


----------



## seachange (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie, Congratulations for the Hall of fame, looking forward to see your selection, although if its again out of the US shop will only make me jealous as the previous ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@, thanks for the update, I'm fine with the weekly releases, regardless how many boxes per week.

My boxes are reaching Australian shores slower than ever, 2 weeks already and my Jeju box is still floating in the ocean, the other boxes too,  still no tracking for the Step by Step skincare with Meme CS not helpful at all...


----------



## starry101 (Nov 10, 2014)

So if it is only one box a week, does that mean they are getting rid of the value set?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I've always sort of had the impression that Memebox is a mess to deal with when it comes to the collabs and Haul of Fame stuff, I think @ even sort of mentioned how there was a ton of back and forth whilst getting it all arranged. Haha, at least we know that box would have a high value! Who WOULDN'T buy that box?! I'm still waiting/hoping for them to show up in one of these "best of" boxes. Glad I bought 2 from the shop though just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm glad everything arrived okay! I went into panic mode over the candle and was worried it might break in transit. I'm just glad you liked it, I had no idea what to put in it! I knew you wanted a second lip gloss for your mother, and you always seem to be in need of sheet masks. I got lazy towards the end and just shoved my entire Oh Sheet! mask order in there, just so I wouldn't have to fumble in my linen closet and try to dig out more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And...Isn't that the point of Priority mailers? To make sure we take complete advantage of the flat rate?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Everything arrived safe and sound and my fiance stole the candle and is now proudly burning it on his desk in our room, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And you are so sweet to remember the lipgloss for my mom! You are absolutely right I am a sheet mask fanatic and use them so often that I cannot keep up with my incessant demands! LOL Seriously though, I cannot thank you enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And you're so right, the haul of fame stuff is incredibly chaotic. I don't have a clue as to what is going on with the missing product at the moment...I'm very lucky that I have tried it before and know I like it...but it's one of the items that is included in my giveaway, so y'know...I'd like to at least show what it looks like! The thing that sucks is that if it arrives tomorrow, my mail doesn't come until later on in the day so I won't have time to put it into my post. I guess I'll have to use a stock photo and just explain what happened in my blog post until it arrives and I can switch it out. I'm hoping I hear from lauren on a possible solution, but if not...I'll have to wing it and hope for the best! I only wish morning sheets and venom products galore were available in the US shop, although if that were the case, my entire haul of fame would be morning sheets pretty much lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> @@cfisher You are SO awesome!!  @@MissJexie I hope you get a chance to sit back and enjoy!  You need to after the Haul of Fame stress! (and I know just how stressful it is, you poor thing!).
> 
> As for Memebox releases, I'm totally okay with it going once a week.  I bet it will be more than one box, though.
> 
> @ thanks for that info, I hope its true!  *looks at salt grains*


I will totally sit back and enjoy once the sale is live! I'm not going nuts over it, no matter how much my brain tells me to! I have the post written and ready to go, and once it all goes live I'll feel such a huge relief! I can't imagine how stressed you were considering you were the first one to do it and they barely gave you any info! 



LoveSkinCare said:


> I just have a good gut feeling that since we have been waiting so long for a box release, that this Friday the box (or boxes) will be so fantastic it will have been worth the wait.


I LOVE your positivity!! We don't get nearly enough of that around here lately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking the same thing...I'm hoping there's some fabulous boxes that I can bundle and buy with all my points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

seachange said:


> @@MissJexie, Congratulations for the Hall of fame, looking forward to see your selection, although if its again out of the US shop will only make me jealous as the previous ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @, thanks for the update, I'm fine with the weekly releases, regardless how many boxes per week.
> 
> My boxes are reaching Australian shores slower than ever, 2 weeks already and my Jeju box is still floating in the ocean, the other boxes too,  still no tracking for the Step by Step skincare with Meme CS not helpful at all...


Unfortunately, the entire "Haul of Fame" event is based on the US shop. It stinks because of how many people are outside of the US that are Meme-fans, and also the fact that there's...what... 5 pages of products in the US shop as opposed to the HUGE amount in the global one. I mentioned it in the affiliates thread, but I hope they do a global haul of fame event with an international blogger and give them free reign of the global shop. Now THAT would be a great sale!



starry101 said:


> So if it is only one box a week, does that mean they are getting rid of the value set?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I honestly don't think they'll only do one box a week, although I could be wrong. I think since they've been doing 8+ boxes a week previously, they'll probably do 3-4 releases per week now, only all in one day, and do different combos of those boxes for bundles.


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I honestly don't think they'll only do one box a week, although I could be wrong. I think since they've been doing 8+ boxes a week previously, they'll probably do 3-4 releases per week now, only all in one day, and do different combos of those boxes for bundles.


What if they released a couple once at week at the same time.. and LET US CREATE A VALUE BUNDLE SINCE THEY HAVE THE SAME SHIPPING DATE.

caps for emphasis.

seriously, people would be all over this. especially since the coupon is really only good for bundles right now.. just sayin.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie Your fiance has great taste in candles! I figured it would be better to stick to things I knew you could use up, especially since I think we're all drowning in products. There's no such thing as too many sheet masks though!  :lol:

Uh oh, I believe tomorrow is a postal holiday isn't it? Memebox is sort of a mess with these sorts of things, I can't even imagine having to deal with it all. Thank goodness it will be up tomorrow and you won't have to worry about it anymore, I hope things go more smoothly from here. I'm sure after last week this is about the last thing you want to have to deal with! 

@@Saffyra Thank you, kindly.

I also think they'll do at least a few releases each week. There's still so many questions as to how this is going to work, I'm really curious to see how this all goes on Friday.

As far as Memethings to be excited about before then....Who else is anxiously waiting to see how much that free sampling Neogen product goes on sale for tonight?  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 10, 2014)

Ugh I didn't realize that Registered Mail was sign on delivery. Just found out I missed my modeling mask delivery. This is going to get real old - no one is home here during the day.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie Your fiance has great taste in candles! I figured it would be better to stick to things I knew you could use up, especially since I think we're all drowning in products. There's no such thing as too many sheet masks though!  :lol:
> 
> Uh oh, I believe tomorrow is a postal holiday isn't it? Memebox is sort of a mess with these sorts of things, I can't even imagine having to deal with it all. Thank goodness it will be up tomorrow and you won't have to worry about it anymore, I hope things go more smoothly from here. I'm sure after last week this is about the last thing you want to have to deal with!
> 
> ...


Arggg omgosh tomorrow is a postal holiday! &lt;/3 Welp, looks like I should get started on finding that stock photo and hope for the best! LOL

I wish they gave us the option to BUY the products while they're doing the free sampling events! I'm kind of itching to buy something since the boxes are not around!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Ugh I didn't realize that Registered Mail was sign on delivery. Just found out I missed my modeling mask delivery. This is going to get real old - no one is home here during the day.


I think theres a workaround for that.  If you know your RM number you can post a note to your door (or in your mailbox) with the number, your signature and giving permission for the mailperson to leave it.  I've done that before (only had to do it once) and it worked fine.  I made two notes, one inside my box and one at my door so depending on where he decided to leave it, he would see it.

It's a lot of trouble but at least you get your box!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2014)

My postman gave me a ton of those pink cards and told me that it saved him SO MUCH time and effort when I pre-filled them for him.   I just leave it in my post box and he then leaves my packages by my door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie I know, it would be nice if we could just buy them during the event. Though, I'm still really anxious to see what the prices are tonight. I have my eyes on the Neogen, here's hoping it's in the $20 range. It doesn't hurt having points to spend, even if it just helps me justifying buying two if the price is right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, sadly it is a postal holiday (having one on a Tuesday always throws me off), but at least now you can prepare it tonight instead of worrying about rushing it tomorrow!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I know, it would be nice if we could just buy them during the event. Though, I'm still really anxious to see what the prices are tonight. I have my eyes on the Neogen, here's hoping it's in the $20 range. It doesn't hurt having points to spend, even if it just helps me justifying buying two if the price is right.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah, sadly it is a postal holiday (having one on a Tuesday always throws me off), but at least now you can prepare it tonight instead of worrying about rushing it tomorrow!


I have quite a few points sitting there waiting to be used...and I am constantly bouncing back and forth on whether I should use them on boxes which I do NOT need right now but I'm always interested in boxes for review purposes. The thing is, my collection is overflowing and I can't keep up with all the stuff I have. However there ARE things I go through very quickly (sheet masks, morning sheets, mists and toners etc) and I'd like to buy specific products to fill the gaps in my collection. Even with that knowledge I can't shake the "memeboxes are such amazing deals and I'll be getting so much more for my money if I use the points on boxes!" Ahh the constant meme-struggle in my head is real  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@MissJexie I honestly NEVER have points, but in the past two weeks of no box releases...I've accumulated an absurd amount of them. Like, nearly 200 of them spread out on a few different accounts. Granted, some are refunds so they don't really "count," but I am hoping we'll get lots of great releases so I can use one of those 20% off coupons with some points.

Now, if only we could use as many points as we wanted all at once. What a silly rule! It's quite clear that with or without points we always come back for more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> My postman gave me a ton of those pink cards and told me that it saved him SO MUCH time and effort when I pre-filled them for him. I just leave it in my post box and he then leaves my packages by my door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My postal people are pains in the butt and won't let me do that! I've found a work around that my mom is happy to pick them up for me (she only works part time). But since she is Korean my small town post office thinks she's getting packages from her relatives all the time! Lol. She was adopted to a U.S. family as a baby so there are no relatives there.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@had706 I almost commented on that, but thought (considering what people have mentioned on here lately) that perhaps USPS was less strict about that now.

DHL is GREAT about the signed notices, they even mention that on the voicemails the leave me, but forever ago I had a really mean postal man who practically yelled at me for even suggesting such a thing, and gave me this lecture about how something has to be in their system for it to be legitimate. So I assume he meant that you have to use the information on the notice to fill out something online, or it just isn't going to happen.

I think it's really just whether or not your postal person (and their boss) is a stickler for such things or not.

If I had to sign for every RM package, I would go crazy. I'm going to have to get my mailman a pretty great gift this year for signing for all my packages for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah it totally depends on your postal person. I shouldnt say they are pains as I know they are just following the rules- I guess.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

Yah, I'm trying to decide what to get my mailman.  I'll probably end up getting him a gift card of some kind but I wish I could think of something awesome instead.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 10, 2014)

@@Saffyra Part of me really wanted to casually ask everyone what they were giving their mailman in that message, haha. An amazon gift card seems like the safest choice to me, but it's so...Meh.

I wish I knew him well enough to have a better idea of what to give him. And I wish I lived in the sort of world where it would be perfectly normal for him to bake him one of my holiday Pear Gingerbread Upside Down Cakes and give it to him with the gift card so it wasn't completely impersonal. 

I don't suppose any ladies here have any great ideas for their mail person?

And um....This is totally Memebox related, I swear. I mean, if not for the countless Memeboxes he has to deliver, I surely wouldn't be so concerned with his gift. 

I almost miss @@MissJexie having to come in here and guide us back on topic. It sure is hard when there's nothing Memerelated to really talk about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish I knew him well enough to have a better idea of what to give him. And I wish I lived in the sort of world where it would be perfectly normal for him to bake him one of my holiday Pear Gingerbread Upside Down Cakes and give it to him with the gift card so it wasn't completely impersonal.
> 
> I don't suppose any ladies here have any great ideas for their mail person?
> 
> And um....This is totally Memebox related, I swear. I mean, if not for the countless Memeboxes he has to deliver, I surely wouldn't be so concerned with his gift.


I think baking something would be wonderful!! He could take it home after a cold day delivering mail and heat it up for a warm snack. Cake/cookies/brownies are always a good choice! Maybe bundle it with some hot chocolate packets?

Now I'm hungry. brb....


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra Part of me really wanted to casually ask everyone what they were giving their mailman in that message, haha. An amazon gift card seems like the safest choice to me, but it's so...Meh.
> 
> I wish I knew him well enough to have a better idea of what to give him. And I wish I lived in the sort of world where it would be perfectly normal for him to bake him one of my holiday Pear Gingerbread Upside Down Cakes and give it to him with the gift card so it wasn't completely impersonal.
> 
> ...


Will you PM me that recipe because it sounds like heaven!  And yes!  I wanted to do something more personal than a gift card because... well, he's seen me in my PJs and a face mask and he still delivers my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I'm guessing it'll be a gift card with a thank you card that I make by hand and I'll have to settle for that.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra Part of me really wanted to casually ask everyone what they were giving their mailman in that message, haha. An amazon gift card seems like the safest choice to me, but it's so...Meh.
> 
> I wish I knew him well enough to have a better idea of what to give him. And I wish I lived in the sort of world where it would be perfectly normal for him to bake him one of my holiday Pear Gingerbread Upside Down Cakes and give it to him with the gift card so it wasn't completely impersonal.
> 
> ...


LOL I've probably been the most off-topic chatter in here as of late! I feel like I hang in here more than anywhere else on the site, so when there's no meme-news I feel like pouring myself a cup of coffee and chatting with my ladies, even without new boxes to banter on about! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If I had the same mailman every day, I would probably bake them some cookies and get them a dunkin donuts gift card. I mean...if you live in MA, you probably go to dunkins LOL Unfortunately, I have like 5-6 different mail people that have my route depending on the day/week etc. My fiance and I live off of a VERY small income, so I don't think I could afford to give them all gifts! Maybe I'll get something for my DHL man haha...he actually said to me the other day, "I think I'm at your house more than I'm at mine!!" LOL


----------



## blinded (Nov 10, 2014)

I was totally planning on giving my mail carrier at Tim Hortons gift card (generic stereotypical Canadian gift), but now I have a new guy. While we had some banter this morning as he laughed and handed me 5 small packages, I just don't feel like we're friends yet. I'm sad I didn't get to say good-bye to my other mail carrier. LOL.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yah, I'm trying to decide what to get my mailman.  I'll probably end up getting him a gift card of some kind but I wish I could think of something awesome instead.


My mailman is a Korean ajusshi who side-eyes me HARD for all of the stuff I get sent from Asia. HAHAHAHAA Sigh--I have no idea what to get him--maybe the Innisfree military-style sheet masks for men? ahahahahah sigh--but what if his family has a sad war story and the masks make him think that I'm just a disrespectful youth? hmm I think cake is the answer... lol


----------



## seachange (Nov 11, 2014)

[SIZE=11pt]I just can't stop smiling while reading your mail delivery guys stories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> My mailman is a Korean ajusshi who side-eyes me HARD for all of the stuff I get sent from Asia. HAHAHAHAA Sigh--I have no idea what to get him--maybe the Innisfree military-style sheet masks for men? ahahahahah sigh--but what if his family has a sad war story and the masks make him think that I'm just a disrespectful youth? hmm I think cake is the answer... lol


LMAO.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Saffyra I know, my mailman constantly deals with my in my pajamas and bedhead, and he has to deal with my overtly anxious pooch that always tries to escape when he shows up. And don't we all end up getting caught with face masks on on Saturday drop offs and pickups...Or is that not a thing for normal people?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@avarier Honestly, I think I'm so used to people acting weird about homemade goods in the area that I live in, that I feel like it's just "weird" to do such a thing. But I'm so used to sort of combining some sort of personal touch to everything, and it's so out of character for me to even consider a gift card as it is. Maybe I'll just "conveniently" have extra, still warm baked goods hanging around in my kitchen before the holidays. I mean, he shows up every day at my door around then, and he's always bringing things into my front door. It wouldn't be weird, right? Then just put the gift card in my mail slot a bit before the holidays, so he still has time to use it as a holiday gift to himself?

@@MissJexie There was a few times where I saw people going off topic, and I really avoided getting in on it because I felt like at any moment you would have to come in and "break it up." And then sure enough, you'd join in on the conversation.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Thank you ladies, I'm definitely going to try to gently force some delicious homemade baked goods on him. I can always make some really cute little assorted chocolate sticks for homemade milk chocolate and homemade marshmallows.

As for DHL...I'll probably just give one gift to whoever delivers my last Memeboxes before the holidays. I love all of my DHL guys (except for one, who I hardly ever get) and they're really great with making sure my pooch doesn't escape. Two of them even accidentally let him out and helped catch him. One poor guy chased after him for 10 minutes before thinking to actually alert us that he had escaped...My pooch even followed him into his truck, and that's where he trapped him


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@ I saw those! They were on sale on GMarket somewhere, I thought they were discontinued. 

It saddens me that those are still a "thing." And there's not just one, but an entire line of them.

Oh gosh. Imagine paying $4 more just to have your sheet mask look masculine, to help you justify using them.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

My post woman is so mean


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher I think this specific time of year makes baked goods very much acceptable! Especially around christmas.. this is when people break out the special recipes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> My post woman is so mean and she has taken to leaving my packages in the rain (I just wanted to join in the chat )


how rude!!

my post woman sometimes comes at 10am... sometimes noon... sometimes 5:30pm! maybe I should give her a watch lol


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 11, 2014)

You girls have such wonderful postman. My postwoman used to deliver in her own van and my packages would smell of stale cigarettes from her smoking in the van. And she would sometimes drop off my package by claiming she attempted delivery when I was waiting for her all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thankfully most of my Memboxes are through RM so she just have to leave it in the community mailbox without a signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> how rude!!
> 
> my post woman sometimes comes at 10am... sometimes noon... sometimes 5:30pm! maybe I should give her a watch lol


Omgoodness this was so funny


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> You girls have such wonderful postman. My postwoman used to deliver in her own van and my packages would smell of stale cigarettes from her smoking in the van. And she would sometimes drop off my package by claiming she attempted delivery when I was waiting for her all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thankfully most of my Memboxes are through RM so she just have to leave it in the community mailbox without a signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you win the bad postwoman competition, I hate the smell of cigerretes and to have your nice new packages smelling of that is just horrible


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

My mailman is deaf (and I used to be a sign language interpreter, he loves me since he can talk to me) but because he is deaf, he can't hear the dogs go nuts when he rings the doorbell.  He always is surprised when they come whizzing out to say hi.  I've given up trying to keep them inside and he's been really nice to them.  He is so ridiculously sweet, he stopped last time to tell me that he was going to be on vacation for two weeks.

That made me realize how awesome he really is.  Because instead of having my packages dropped off, they were shoved and crammed into my mailbox.  

So he definitely deserves something special.  Plus, I feel bad he has to waste his time to get a signature for some of these Memeboxes.  But oddly, he did say I'm not the only one on his route getting Memeboxes!!  Whaa!?  Theres a Memeboxlover somewhere around me and I don't know who it is!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

The neogen toxtightening is $27 and free shipping


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Mahsa Thanks for the alert! 

They made it so that if it had been $3 more we could have used a $5 off coupon. They really planed that one out! Such a random number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone has a $10 off $50 they don't want.  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa Thanks for the alert!
> 
> They made it so that if it had been $3 more we could have used a $5 off coupon. They really planed that one out! Such a random number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Np


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My mailman is deaf (and I used to be a sign language interpreter, he loves me since he can talk to me) but because he is deaf, he can't hear the dogs go nuts when he rings the doorbell. He always is surprised when they come whizzing out to say hi. I've given up trying to keep them inside and he's been really nice to them. He is so ridiculously sweet, he stopped last time to tell me that he was going to be on vacation for two weeks.
> 
> That made me realize how awesome he really is. Because instead of having my packages dropped off, they were shoved and crammed into my mailbox.
> 
> So he definitely deserves something special. Plus, I feel bad he has to waste his time to get a signature for some of these Memeboxes. But oddly, he did say I'm not the only one on his route getting Memeboxes!! Whaa!? Theres a Memeboxlover somewhere around me and I don't know who it is!


Uh probably me! I think we live in the same town, no? Lulz.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 11, 2014)

Whole grain 2, moisture surge and thumbs up restocks in ships soon tab


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Err is the site down for anyone else?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Whole grain 2, moisture surge and thumbs up restocks in ships soon tab


Moisture surge was a good box I'm happy with it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Mahsa Yeah, they really are pinching those pennies lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie You know how people constantly report the site not working for them on here? ....Well, this is the one time where someone said that, and sure enough...I can't access the site at all!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

Not working for me either


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Mahsa It just started working.

I think it was from everyone rushing to grab that Moisture Surge restock. It was gone by the time the site would work for me. Someone must have really rushed through the checkout process!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa It just started working.
> 
> I think it was from everyone rushing to grab that Moisture Surge restock. It was gone by the time the site would work for me. Someone must have really rushed through the checkout process!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was a great box! I havnt used the black jam set yet though keeping that for a holiday

Thanks for the heads up xx


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 11, 2014)

I know, i missed the moisture surge too. But at least, i got the whole grains one. Wasn't that a good box?

I don't know.. These restocks for me are soo much more nerve-racking than the vip emails!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a few restocks. Whole grains 2, etc.

Never mind I'm late to the party!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

STILL trying to get that Chosungah kit from moisture surge, it's the one that keeps getting away...oh well.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

Omg I forgot my vitamin stick came in moisture surge - if I had remembered I would have clawed for it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hah, I bought two of the Moisture Surge.

And if not for the fact that I'd feel guilty for taking a restock away from one of the ladies on here that missed out on that box...I would have been all for a third.

....And fourth.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 11, 2014)

Gah, I am never getting that Miguhara B.P. Cream! Whoever clicked the checkout button like 2 seconds before me is on my Naughty List this Christmas :angry:


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Omg I forgot my vitamin stick came in moisture surge - if I had remembered I would have clawed for it I love that stick and it's running out and I'm not the kind of person to save the last bit of what I'm currently using I just use it until it's finished.
> 
> But I would have been so pleased with a new one!


I also adore that stick!!! I took it on the plane with me and it was like magic!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I also adore that stick!!! I took it on the plane with me and it was like magic!


It's so good


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier Honestly, I think I'm so used to people acting weird about homemade goods in the area that I live in, that I feel like it's just "weird" to do such a thing. But I'm so used to sort of combining some sort of personal touch to everything, and it's so out of character for me to even consider a gift card as it is. Maybe I'll just "conveniently" have extra, still warm baked goods hanging around in my kitchen before the holidays.
> 
> Thank you ladies, I'm definitely going to try to gently force some delicious homemade baked goods on him. I can always make some really cute little assorted chocolate sticks for homemade milk chocolate and homemade marshmallows.


I would just be like "Hey! You caught me at a great time. ...just boxing up some Christmas cakes. Here's one for you!"

No normal person would think that's weird. People tend to be kinder around the holidays anyway. If your neighbourhood is weird like that, just stand apart from them and be the nice guy. I'm sure regardless of his reaction, he'll totally appreciate it.

And yes, please share that recipe! It does sound awesome ... A bit like you.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

My mail lady and I were joking about my packages and I said "how can I compensate you during the holidays for being awesome?" She told me she'd LOVE some cookies! Done and done! Maybe a Starbucks card or cash too! Cash talks! I don't think it's weird but I know some people might be leery.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My mail lady and I were joking about my packages and I said "how can I compensate you during the holidays for being awesome?" She told me she'd LOVE some cookies! Done and done! Maybe a Starbucks card or cash too! Cash talks! I don't think it's weird but I know some people might be leery.


Tbh cash cookies and a card sounds perfect


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Mahsa @@Saffyra I have two of the sticks, but haven't gotten around to using them yet. One is broken so it's just going to be used on my heels and elbows and such, who needs to be all cute about applying balm to those body parts? Haha 

Is it really that good? The smell sort of threw me off, so I hadn't thought much about keeping the other one for myself. Does it work well on dry patches on the face?

@@BlackMagwitch I definitely like the idea of just having some excess baked and homemade goods hanging around on the kitchen table (which is JUST behind the door where he brings in packages). I like the thought of him being able to pick out whatever he'd like, without sort of feeling pressured to take it. I'll be sure to mention how I made far too much, and how he'd being me a big favor by taking it, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll send it your way!

@@Krystyn Lowe I had sort of an awkward moment with a previous mailman that I liked...And basically, it's illegal to give them cash. Some will take it, of course. But some get really uncomfortable about refusing it politely. 

I wish I had your mail person though. Someone that wants baked goods?! Oh my gosh, I'd feel so much better about myself if I could constantly cram delicious goodies down my mail man's throat. ...I always feel guilty seeing him carrying a huge bag of stuff to my door!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher

The stick is pretty cooling, I like that it moisturises my skin but doesn't leave any residue, doesn't cause white heads and isn't greasy at all. It's been really good for my skin, I use it under my eyes, and dry patches under my lips and my forehead.

I agree about the cash, thing are so regulated now, I lived abroad from the UK for a while in a less rigid country and cash was fine, but thinking about it now it's probably illegal in theUK too.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Mahsa Thank you! I was on the fence about keeping mine, definitely will have to try it now. My other moisture sticks (all Korean) have all had citrusy or fresh, ocean scents to them, so the smell threw me off a bit. But all my other ones are used up, and also discontinued, so I guess I should be a bit less particular about the scent haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, I never even thought about it, but apparently some places are really strict about it. And I definitely would hate to end up in that sort of awkward situation in the future. I think gift cards are sort of a "fine line" but I've been told that they don't really care about that sort of thing.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 11, 2014)

After 2 weeks of not buying a memebox and having withdrawals I've convinced myself that the Pumpkin Pie box is the hidden gem I've been waiting to spend my points on. Considering what happened with the Cafe Box I'm thinking the Pumpkin Pie box could be a number of fun things. Or at least I'm hoping and praying it will be lol


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

Soooo... I am considering ordering some box(es) for Christmas for my mum. I know she really wants the Blackout box. Should I buy the Apple Mojito box too or would you only recommend the Blackout one?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Many companies in the UK have policies regarding gifts from the public (I know the organisation I work for does and we're not meant to accept anything as it could be construed as being a bribe!). Bit sad really as there are families that attend our premises often and are on first name terms with the receptionist and other staff.

As a result, I never give any gifts out to postmen / bin men etc as I wouldn't want them getting into trouble by accepting it.

Oh, really hoping there is some boxes released this Friday as I get paid on the 15th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Husband loved the Minty hand cream so that's good. Don't like throwing stuff out so glad it will get used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher  I think the smell is B vitamins.  It definitely has hyaluronic acid in it, and I'm pretty sure that's where it gets it's interesting texture.  It goes on like water and I use it on my dry cheeks.  On the plane, I used it on my face and hands (after I washed them!) to keep me from drying out like I normally do while traveling.  I really, really like it!  When I finally braved my Tzone, I had no issues at all with feeling greasy or acne.  I'm telling you, it's great!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 11, 2014)

I think the apple and black out boxes are going to be interesting I did buy the complete bundle . I think those 2 boxes would make a lovely gift at Xmas actually a nice choice of variety of products


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 11, 2014)

I really liked the Seven Dias Anti Blemish Serum in the Whole Grains 2 box. It is packaged in a push pump, comes out as a clear gel. It applies wonderfully and has instant cooling effect. It is also quite calming for reddened skin when applied overnight.


----------



## seachange (Nov 11, 2014)

Liv said:


> Soooo... I am considering ordering some box(es) for Christmas for my mum. I know she really wants the Blackout box. Should I buy the Apple Mojito box too or would you only recommend the Blackout one?


Definitely both, she is your mum!!! And I think the apple mojito box will be a good box


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

@@seachange Don't worry, I was going to buy something else if I only bought Blackbox   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks so much @@seachange and @@Lorna ljblog for your advice; both it is then   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra Part of me really wanted to casually ask everyone what they were giving their mailman in that message, haha. An amazon gift card seems like the safest choice to me, but it's so...Meh.
> 
> I wish I knew him well enough to have a better idea of what to give him. And I wish I lived in the sort of world where it would be perfectly normal for him to bake him one of my holiday Pear Gingerbread Upside Down Cakes and give it to him with the gift card so it wasn't completely impersonal.


Would you mind sharing this recipe with me? I love baking and this sounds so lovely! ^^I think baking sth, like muffins or donuts would be a nice gift!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

@@Alidolly Paul gets paid on 15th too yay.... Or 14th this month lol.

I am hoping for a good haul of box this box, although if not I will just wait another week.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm really liking TheYeon jeju Hallabong all in one serum from the CPM2 box. Wish memebox would sell that line on the Global website as I would definitely buy more. It smells gorgeous and my face seems to like it too as no breakout yet! I'm almost tempted to buy another CPM box just for that product alone but would really like to try other items from the range (they have aap sherbet cream that sounds lovely!!)


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'm really liking TheYeon jeju Hallabong all in one serum from the CPM2 box. Wish memebox would sell that line on the Global website as I would definitely buy more. It smells gorgeous and my face seems to like it too as no breakout yet! I'm almost tempted to buy another CPM box just for that product alone but would really like to try other items from the range (they have aap sherbet cream that sounds lovely!!)


You can get the foot care bundle with codes and stuff
Edit oppppss its gone! Sorry


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'm really liking TheYeon jeju Hallabong all in one serum from the CPM2 box. Wish memebox would sell that line on the Global website as I would definitely buy more. It smells gorgeous and my face seems to like it too as no breakout yet! I'm almost tempted to buy another CPM box just for that product alone but would really like to try other items from the range (they have aap sherbet cream that sounds lovely!!)


Totally agree! The Yeon Hallabong serum is really nice. I'm also really enjoying the Tony Moly Apple cream which is mild on the skin, and smells so fresh. As much as the CPM2 has taken a lot of crap for sticking around so long, I was pretty happy with this box.

... I say grab another if you can! : )


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

I had actually ordered an extra one for my Mum as I thought it was a cute box and good intro but think I might keep it for myself (well, she's getting an Etude House castle hand cream from my daughter anyway lol!). I actually really like the box considering the negative comments and am glad I ordered it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

sobs..... i miss my Palan.... knots hurt


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Oooh, my little Eskimo / Inuit necklace arrived this morning! Its smaller than I thought it would be but utterly charming. Can't seem to insert a photo but the little figure is about 1cm in length and on a delicate chain. I've uploaded a photo on Instagram @alidolly1402 #janareinhardt


----------



## starry101 (Nov 11, 2014)

looks like they added some new products to the free shipping promo


----------



## blinded (Nov 11, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I really liked the Seven Dias Anti Blemish Serum in the Whole Grains 2 box. It is packaged in a push pump, comes out as a clear gel. It applies wonderfully and has instant cooling effect. It is also quite calming for reddened skin when applied overnight.


I like this too! I use it like a spot treatment because it can be a bit drying on my face. I could feel a pimple brewing under the skin on my chin, I applied it twice a day for a couple of days and the pimple disappeared without even coming to the surface. And it has helped fade my PIH for sure.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 11, 2014)

Has anyone ever gotten a shipment from Memebox via UPS? I just got a notification from MyUPS of a delivery scheduled for tomorrow from Memebox, and I can't figure out what it could be!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

a bundle from the second lot of princess boxes? or did you order two or more restock boxes together in one order?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a shipment from Memebox via UPS? I just got a notification from MyUPS of a delivery scheduled for tomorrow from Memebox, and I can't figure out what it could be!


Yes, a few weeks ago I was inquiring about a shipment I had an invalid tracking number on. Ends up it was seized by customs (whole different thread started on that issue) and Memebox sent my replacement box by UPS Next Day Air. Are you missing a shipment that may have had the seizure issue?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 11, 2014)

Catching up this morning.  I think it would be great if Memebox changed to releasing new boxes only once a week but I hope they have a lot to choose from each time.  I'm so new to all this, but I've found myself paralyzed on a Monday release, wondering if I should buy something or wait two days 'til the next release and see if there's something better.

Their "vacation" from new box releases must be working to clear out unsold boxes -- I see there are far fewer Superboxes and value bundles for sale.

Edit:  And it looks like they FINALLY sold all those nail polish boxes!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm super excited for Wine and Cheese to ship this week! I bought one for myself and one as a gift. Depending on what all ends up being in the box I'm either going to give the whole thing to my sister or break up the contents between a couple people.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I'm super excited for Wine and Cheese to ship this week! I bought one for myself and one as a gift. Depending on what all ends up being in the box I'm either going to give the whole thing to my sister or break up the contents between a couple people.


I'm excited for this box too. I know we got 3 spoilers for it but it will be nice to see what other goodies we will get.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes, a few weeks ago I was inquiring about a shipment I had an invalid tracking number on. Ends up it was seized by customs (whole different thread started on that issue) and Memebox sent my replacement box by UPS Next Day Air. Are you missing a shipment that may have had the seizure issue?


I'm not missing anything that I'm aware of. I did order the Ariel/Cinderella bundle, so maybe that's it! Hmmm...maybe they're switching from DHL to UPS Express?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

yeah it will be the princess bundle as it shipped today


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I'm not missing anything that I'm aware of. I did order the Ariel/Cinderella bundle, so maybe that's it! Hmmm...maybe they're switching from DHL to UPS Express?


I wonder if they have switched shipping carriers. I did get a DHL package last Friday though.

I have 2 Memebox express shipments this week and 1 Registered mail. Two on Thursday and one on Friday. Can't wait. Then I have a 2 week lag before the next box ships.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh I hope they didn't switch to UPS express.  DHL gives me phone calls when my package will be delivered and has a nice form where I can reroute the address easily.

UPS will be a fricking nightmare.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah it will be the princess bundle as it shipped today



But they don't ship out in the am, do they?  I notice that it ships out in the evening..unless this is their change.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> But they don't ship out in the am, do they?  I notice that it ships out in the evening..unless this is their change.


since it is half four here atm it would have shipped from them at least 5 hours ago


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

After a little bit help on the make-up coverage ladies. My problem, if I'm warm or nervous, my face tends to resemble the Tony Moly apple! I've tried various concealers (including the coloured ones) but my face then just seems to erupt in spots so usually I wear the bare minimum of make-up products and attempt a "natural" look.

However, I'm now at the age where its not cutting it for work. I've just bought the iope air cushion and am using the Tony Moly panda that was in one of the recent boxes but my face now looks "shiny". Can anyone suggest a very simple and quick solution (the less steps the better in the morning as I have to get daughter ready for nursery - main priority) then drive 50 miles to the office?

Not expecting miracles but something to hide the redness in my cheeks but without 15 layers and won't bring me out in spots...

Would be much appreciated...

(after being off work for 4 months, I'm now looking after me. Had my hair done today with over 6" chopped off the ends and intend to spend some "me" time every week)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> After a little bit help on the make-up coverage ladies. My problem, if I'm warm or nervous, my face tends to resemble the Tony Moly apple! I've tried various concealers (including the coloured ones) but my face then just seems to erupt in spots so usually I wear the bare minimum of make-up products and attempt a "natural" look.
> 
> However, I'm now at the age where its not cutting it for work. I've just bought the iope air cushion and am using the Tony Moly panda that was in one of the recent boxes but my face now looks "shiny". Can anyone suggest a very simple and quick solution (the less steps the better in the morning as I have to get daughter ready for nursery - main priority) then drive 50 miles to the office?
> 
> ...


Maybe one of those light green tinted BB creams or powders? They are good for toning down redness.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 11, 2014)

or maybe adding some to your daily moisturiser if you want a lighter texture.

lol I am tomato face though and don't tend to cover it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> After a little bit help on the make-up coverage ladies. My problem, if I'm warm or nervous, my face tends to resemble the Tony Moly apple! I've tried various concealers (including the coloured ones) but my face then just seems to erupt in spots so usually I wear the bare minimum of make-up products and attempt a "natural" look.
> 
> However, I'm now at the age where its not cutting it for work. I've just bought the iope air cushion and am using the Tony Moly panda that was in one of the recent boxes but my face now looks "shiny". Can anyone suggest a very simple and quick solution (the less steps the better in the morning as I have to get daughter ready for nursery - main priority) then drive 50 miles to the office?
> 
> ...


You may want to try all the whitening creams and emulsions that we get quite often in some of the boxes. I really like Secret Key Snow White Cream. It evens out and brightens the skintone and makes it visibly whiter but it also feels nice as a treatment. It's moisturizing and gives some glow but it doesn't break me out and even mattifies a bit (and I have oily skin).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

I've ordered the mint coloured iope cushion (tester size) from ebay but will have at look at the Snow White cream. Thing is, being Scottish I have a very pale white complexion most of the year anyway (hence when I do go red, its very noticeable!). So don't want to look like a morgue victim when I'm not red - if that makes sense! Perhaps a paper bag might be cheaper lol!!


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> After a little bit help on the make-up coverage ladies. My problem, if I'm warm or nervous, my face tends to resemble the Tony Moly apple! I've tried various concealers (including the coloured ones) but my face then just seems to erupt in spots so usually I wear the bare minimum of make-up products and attempt a "natural" look.
> 
> However, I'm now at the age where its not cutting it for work. I've just bought the iope air cushion and am using the Tony Moly panda that was in one of the recent boxes but my face now looks "shiny". Can anyone suggest a very simple and quick solution (the less steps the better in the morning as I have to get daughter ready for nursery - main priority) then drive 50 miles to the office?
> 
> Not expecting miracles but something to hide the redness in my cheeks but without 15 layers and won't bring me out in spots..


I get red cheeks and nose which stand out a lot with my pale skin. Lioele BB cream actually does a REALLY good job at covering it and evening out the color. I always go over it with rimmel stay matte powder because I have oily skin and most korean products (like the bb cream I use) will give you a dewy/shiny finish. I haven't experimented much yet as far as skincare goes, korean products don't focus much on redness. Whitening products I don't know much about, sounds very hit or miss. I am dying to try some though!

ETA: A lot of people like the etude house mint baby choux. It's a green makeup base for redness. I have been meaning to get samples, but haven't gotten around to it. Might be worth trying.

http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/121514--etude-house-baby-choux-base-samples-10pcs-no-1-mint-choux-spf33-pa.html


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions - I'll give them a go. Unfortunately, its something I've inherited from my Mum (cheers for that). She wears Boots no. 7 green corrector but that's far too heavy for my face and results in instant face eruption even when I combine with some moisturiser.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 11, 2014)

I got a small memebox package today! I must have won something in the free sampling event (i didnt get an e-mail about it), i just couldnt open it yet, but im SO Happy, i NEVER ever won anything!


----------



## blinded (Nov 11, 2014)

I hope they don't switch to UPS, at least not for Canadian packages (ours don't come DHL, so maybe it wouldn't make a difference). That would probably be the end of memebox for me if they came UPS.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I've ordered the mint coloured iope cushion (tester size) from ebay but will have at look at the Snow White cream. Thing is, being Scottish I have a very pale white complexion most of the year anyway (hence when I do go red, its very noticeable!). So don't want to look like a morgue victim when I'm not red - if that makes sense! Perhaps a paper bag might be cheaper lol!!


I have pale skin and redness all on my cheeks and around my nose. I use a whitening cream and it really doesn't have the intense payoff that the photos would have you think. The one I use right now is the Nella Fantasia Oneday Whitener that I received in a Global box awhile ago. It comes out VERY thin and is easily blended. I'd say if you layered the stuff on 3-4 times you might get a pasty-white complexion, however I apply it once over my face and all it really does is brighten up the skin tone, and dull down the redness. After that I apply a light creamy concealer and blend it out and/or I will use a BB cream or foundation with a light coverage and as matte of a finish as possible. It's important to set your face makeup too in order to keep it looking good all day, so I use a translucent powder. Powders do settle into lines and tend to make you look older IF you don't set them as well. I use a makeup setting spray, but I've also used a facial mist of any kind. You just want to SLIGHTLY mist your face after apply powder, and then tap it dry (very lightly) with your hand. That will remove any powdery look from your face, but also keep your makeup in place for a long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 11, 2014)

avarier said:


> I get red cheeks and nose which stand out a lot with my pale skin. Lioele BB cream actually does a REALLY good job at covering it and evening out the color. I always go over it with rimmel stay matte powder because I have oily skin and most korean products (like the bb cream I use) will give you a dewy/shiny finish. I haven't experimented much yet as far as skincare goes, korean products don't focus much on redness. Whitening products I don't know much about, sounds very hit or miss. I am dying to try some though!
> 
> ETA: A lot of people like the etude house mint baby choux. It's a green makeup base for redness. I have been meaning to get samples, but haven't gotten around to it. Might be worth trying.
> 
> http://www.roseroseshop.com/en/cosmetic/121514--etude-house-baby-choux-base-samples-10pcs-no-1-mint-choux-spf33-pa.html


The lioele beyond the solution (if thats the one youre using) is my HG bb cream! I love it to death.. I use it with the baby choux base in mint under and it works wonders for covering up some of my redness. Have very red cheeks myself. I'm on my 4th tube of it already!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Just a heads up, I received 2 of those $10 off $50 coupons, and they were identical. So it could just be that everyone is getting the same one repeatedly.

Here's hoping we can still use it on Friday. I was thrilled to be able to use it to grab two Neogen!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Saffyra Thank you, I really couldn't put my finger on what the scent was. I'll definitely be giving it a chance now, you ladies have convinced me.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks again ladies for all the suggestions. I'll give the Etude House mint air cushion a go first and if I need a bit more coverage, I'll try the CHoux one as I've got about 3 dollars worth of points for the etude house website from other orders so that will go towards the shipping now that promotion has passed. I've found the lIoele BB cream as well so will give that a go if the Iope cushion is just too light but at least I now have a few things to try and find the ideal combo so much appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Thanks again ladies for all the suggestions. I'll give the Etude House mint air cushion a go first and if I need a bit more coverage, I'll try the CHoux one as I've got about 3 dollars worth of points for the etude house website from other orders so that will go towards the shipping now that promotion has passed. I've found the lIoele BB cream as well so will give that a go if the Iope cushion is just too light but at least I now have a few things to try and find the ideal combo so much appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


We are all here to help. MUT to the rescue LOL


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 11, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I had actually ordered an extra one for my Mum as I thought it was a cute box and good intro but think I might keep it for myself (well, she's getting an Etude House castle hand cream from my daughter anyway lol!). I actually really like the box considering the negative comments and am glad I ordered it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Honestly, I thought it had a good balance of skincare/makeup/cutiepiestuff while still maintaining a certain level of quality. The whole thing was fun, right down to the packaging.

Guess I'm not just a lone crazy for liking this. I'd order a second if I could justify it ... There are a few more on my wish list to buy before I can start doing repeats. I totally support you having two though! : )


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just a heads up, I received 2 of those $10 off $50 coupons, and they were identical. So it could just be that everyone is getting the same one repeatedly.
> 
> Here's hoping we can still use it on Friday. I was thrilled to be able to use it to grab two Neogen!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Saffyra Thank you, I really couldn't put my finger on what the scent was. I'll definitely be giving it a chance now, you ladies have convinced me.


I think my $10 coupon says it expires on th 16th. I want to use it on Friday's boxes if there is a value set that I want.

Now I want that Neogen product too. It looks very interesting


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare (Enabler alert!) I think everyone here has been forced to listen to my love of Neogen, but their peeling serum and gauze kits are by far their most well known item, and they are REALLY expensive. This gold and caviar version is even more expensive than the lemon and green tea ones (which are usually sold out on KoreaDepart). $27 is a great deal with even without free shipping, but the shipping charges for that item tend to be really high since the serum is like 250ml.

But yeah....Great deal. I Don't expect to ever see it again. And 2 for basically $20 each? How can I resist.  :blush:

The 16th? Oh, perfect! So we will get a chance to use it on Friday, I didn't even think to check for an expiration. Thank you!!! Here's hoping for some great value sets on Friday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

Someone explain how rubbing caviar extract and gold on your face benefits your skin. Please.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

yes, those coupons are only good for one time use and they are the same.  I've noticed that as I did a few purchases one week and all of my coupons were exactly the same and I could only use it once.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats on your Haul of Fame sale @@MissJexie!  You picked great stuff!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Congrats on your Haul of Fame sale @@MissJexie!  You picked great stuff!!


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Ugh I'm SO stressed out. I need a cigarette and I quit 2 years ago LMAO

Seriously the mistakes...the lack of communication on how this was all going to go down...they gave me literally 4 minutes to get all my links up into the post. I want to pass out now! haha


----------



## yunii (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, those coupons are only good for one time use and they are the same.  I've noticed that as I did a few purchases one week and all of my coupons were exactly the same and I could only use it once.


Can other people use the same code? Or is it a one time use code only?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

yunii said:


> Can other people use the same code? Or is it a one time use code only?


I do not know - I bet it works the same way the affiliate codes work.  Doesn't matter what the code number is, if you've used one already, you've used them all.


----------



## yunii (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do not know - I bet it works the same way the affiliate codes work.  Doesn't matter what the code number is, if you've used one already, you've used them all.


Does anyone have a spare code so I can use? I am kinda sold after reading @@cfisher post on Neogen. Enabler.....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@yunii I sent you the code I have, I assume it will work if you haven't used one yet.

@@biancardi Thanks, that is a shame we can only use it once. ...Per account.

@@TooMuchElectric I love peeling pads and those peeling treatments have done wonders for my skin, without irritating the heck out of it and damaging it like more professional treatments. I really just disregard the "luxury" ingredients in Korean skincare, whether it's caviar, gold, black pearl, or whatnot. I have heard they all work miracles on the skin, but I just don't believe all the hype. 

However, I can honestly say my excitement over the product has nothing to do with the gold or caviar extracts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie

Excellent job with the sale, you picked a great products that go really well together. Makes me wish they did a "buy the entire routine!" set.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> @@MissJexie
> 
> Excellent job with the sale, you picked a great products that go really well together. Makes me wish they did a "buy the entire routine!" set.


Aww thank you so much!! I'm still trying to work out a few bugs with the sale, but other than that it went pretty smoothly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

Now I need a nap and a cup of coffee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie I actually agree with every single product you picked, hah. Congratulations, you must be so glad it's finally done with it!

And I have to say, I am obsessed with those Missha micro mists. I have all three of them. I wish more facial mists in Memeboxes were the micro mist variety.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I actually agree with every single product you picked, hah. Congratulations, you must be so glad it's finally done with it!
> 
> And I have to say, I am obsessed with those Missha micro mists. I have all three of them. I wish more facial mists in Memeboxes were the micro mist variety.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


Ahh thank you!! I am SO glad that it's up and I can sit back and breathe. There was so much back and forth that I thought my head was going to explode! And omg seriously I had NEVER tried a mist that didn't spritz out with heavy droplets of water until the Missha ones. I carry the lavender one in my bag because it's so refreshing and doesn't feel like I'm trying to drown myself when I use it LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare (Enabler alert!) I think everyone here has been forced to listen to my love of Neogen, but their peeling serum and gauze kits are by far their most well known item, and they are REALLY expensive. This gold and caviar version is even more expensive than the lemon and green tea ones (which are usually sold out on KoreaDepart). $27 is a great deal with even without free shipping, but the shipping charges for that item tend to be really high since the serum is like 250ml.
> 
> But yeah....Great deal. I Don't expect to ever see it again. And 2 for basically $20 each? How can I resist.  :blush:
> 
> The 16th? Oh, perfect! So we will get a chance to use it on Friday, I didn't even think to check for an expiration. Thank you!!! Here's hoping for some great value sets on Friday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Enabler!! I just made a deal with myself that I didn't need that!!

Okay, it's a good deal and opportunity... But how awesome are the results?

I'm really pleased with the Neogen Camel Milk Cream I got. : )


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie enjoyed reading your blog post for your Haul of Fame. I liked how you picked a whole routine and talked about the benefits of each step. A job well done and you should be proud. Now go put on a sheet mask and relax!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie I have two Tony Moly floral micro mists, but I hadn't realized those Missha ones were micro mists until they had that USA Exclusives free shipping deal. I grabbed all three of them, and I always have one in my bag. It really is the most refreshing feeling, and I'm the sort of person that flinches whenever they use a standard facial mist (I do NOT like that feeling!) and oh my goodness. I'm obsessed, I'm hoping that Memebox takes advantage of their relationship with no name brands to introduce me to some new micro mists. They're so hard to find!

And yeah, Memebox seems so disorganized. I can't even imagine how much work something like this took. I really hope you ladies were rewarded with lots of points.  :lol:

@@BlackMagwitch I haven't used any of their current peeling serums yet, but they had a previous version that I tried a few times after a friend of mine introduced me to their brand. It was like a one week mini kit, and the results were astonishing! It really did change the texture of my skin for awhile, and my skin looked clearer and brighter for like a month afterwards. I started buying peeling pads and peeling toners and serums and such shortly afterwards, and there's been no looking back since.

I definitely think it's worth grabbing one if you think you may like it, honestly these free sampling Neogen deals are far better than the best sale prices I've seen on Neogen. And shipping for these items, even in a large order, normally average out to nearly $10.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher you are definitely an enabler, LOL but I am only buying one.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare I really am, aren't I?

I was going to just grab one (seriously, I have sooo many of these sorts of things right now already!) But with the $10 off $50, well...I was being fiscally responsible by taking advantage of the price....Or something.

....Right?....RIGHT?!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie I loved your Haul Of Fame blog post, and all your cutiepie flowers &amp; smilie faces in all the jars... heehee, adorkable! Sadly I am in Canada and can't take part in this sale. Booooo! But you've peaked my interest in some of these products.

Nicely done!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> (Enabler alert!) I think everyone here has been forced to listen to my love of Neogen, but their peeling serum and gauze kits are by far their most well known item, and they are REALLY expensive. This gold and caviar version is even more expensive than the lemon and green tea ones (which are usually sold out on KoreaDepart). $27 is a great deal with even without free shipping, but the shipping charges for that item tend to be really high since the serum is like 250ml.
> 
> But yeah....Great deal. I Don't expect to ever see it again. And 2 for basically $20 each? How can I resist.  :blush:
> 
> The 16th? Oh, perfect! So we will get a chance to use it on Friday, I didn't even think to check for an expiration. Thank you!!! Here's hoping for some great value sets on Friday.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only Neogen product I tried was from the recent Chocomania box and my skin *hated *it. It's on the rich side so I applied it at night as a final step of my skincare routine, and woke up with every single pore clogged and looking like a blackhead... It took five different cleansing products, a konjac sponge, and a brush to clear them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 11, 2014)

hahaha @@cfisher is at it again.  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Memebox is quite alive tonight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie love your selections!! &lt;3 DAT egg yolk cream~ :wub:   I like that it is skincare heavy...would have grabbed em if this was international. Well...it was great effort tho~


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare I really am, aren't I?
> 
> I was going to just grab one (seriously, I have sooo many of these sorts of things right now already!) But with the $10 off $50, well...I was being fiscally responsible by taking advantage of the price....Or something.
> 
> ....Right?....RIGHT?!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


I would have liked 2 but I have so many products to use. I just realized that that one item is about the price of 1 whole Memebox!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@OiiO One thing I don't like about Memebox is the fact they don't specify that certain products are meant for specific skin types. So far I've heard people saying they loved that product, but it's definitely something I think is only really meant for people with dry skin. Normally brands like Neogen will specify what types of skin their products are best suited for, I really wish Memebox would include this in their cards. I think that cream is going to be far too much for some people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@LoveSkinCare I wish things like this would show up in Memebox, but I fear that this is definitely going to by my only chance to grab them at this price. Plus, it helps that this doesn't really take the place of anything I do have from Memebox, I can make room for anything that isn't part of my daily regimen. That's how I'm justifying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you all so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And LOL yes @BlackMagwitch I couldn't let my sale go by without using a bunch of over-embellished photos LOL...If I can put a smiley face on something I totally will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I know it's a HUGE loss on Memeboxes part making these Haul of Fame sales US only. It makes no sense when they probably have MORE customers outside of the US!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 11, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Someone explain how rubbing caviar extract and gold on your face benefits your skin. Please.


This is a sincere question. Google isn't turning up anything except places to purchase.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@OiiO One thing I don't like about Memebox is the fact they don't specify that certain products are meant for specific skin types. So far I've heard people saying they loved that product, but it's definitely something I think is only really meant for people with dry skin*. Normally brands like Neogen will specify what types of skin their products are best suited for, I really wish Memebox would include this in their cards. I think that cream is going to be far too much for some people.*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@LoveSkinCare I wish things like this would show up in Memebox, but I fear that this is definitely going to by my only chance to grab them at this price. Plus, it helps that this doesn't really take the place of anything I do have from Memebox, I can make room for anything that isn't part of my daily regimen. That's how I'm justifying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That is why I try to research it and let folks know if it is suitable or not for my skin (which is oily, rarely a dry patch around) and hopefully people can decide if this is good for them.  It is a sticking point with me that Memebox states great for all skin types, oil control, etc and then when I look at the product, I am like, nope, no way.  What oil control is there with a product that is heavy on the oils itself?


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Thank you all so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And LOL yes @BlackMagwitch I couldn't let my sale go by without using a bunch of over-embellished photos LOL...If I can put a smiley face on something I totally will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I know it's a HUGE loss on Memeboxes part making these Haul of Fame sales US only. It makes no sense when they probably have MORE customers outside of the US!


I loved your smiley faces and the extra flowers on the pictures!!! You made it very cute and personal! I really liked your pictures! I am not in usa but it was still nice reading your post!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 11, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> And I know it's a HUGE loss on Memeboxes part making these Haul of Fame sales US only. It makes no sense when they probably have MORE customers outside of the US!


So true! I also wish they would have a Global only section in their shop as the USA products seem to appear on the shop page as well as in the USA shop so I'll get all excited about something only to see its USA shipping only so can't buy it...prime example being their value sets - would love one or two of them but its US only..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric I will try to find something scientific to offer you. But as far as claims go...For gold, I've heard everything. Everything from helps to retain moisture, helps to slow down the process of aging, helping with elasticity, helping to reduce the appearance of wrinkles and age spots. helps with acne and inflammation...I don't think there isn't anything I haven't heard. Though, I don't think I've ever heard anything from a credible source.

As for caviar...Everything I've heard seems to have to do with it being good for its anti aging properties. Helping to prevent wrinkles and age spots. helping to prevent lose of elasticity, and something to do with collagen production. Caviar is huge in North American and European skincare lately, but I've seen it in a lot of Korean skincare for a long time now. It seems to be especially popular in sheet masks, and the Taiwanese brands like My Scheming and My Beauty diary have even been doing caviar ones for a longggg time now.

Once again, I'll try to see if I can find something more scientific. I'm really curious as well now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie They do seem to really want to try to find ways to promote their USA Exclusives, and I've heard things that make me believe that Memebox is trying to really prove they're a strong contender in the US market. The woman from Neogen even specifically mentioned the US in her response about how they were testing their sales with Memebox. 

I get the impression that they probably want to expand their USA Exclusives to sort of prove they have a strong following specifically in the US. And I can't help but wonder if that's part of their pitch to a lot of the higher end, more established companies. Especially since their sites often focus on getting into the US market.

I can't say I'm surprised the Haul of Fame is just for the USA Exclusives. But I wish they would do something separate for the Memeshop, especially if it means better sales and deals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I tend to not pay much attention to those things, but I definitely am starting to really notice it lately. I tend to not pay much attention to the cards, so I just glance over the products when I go to use them, and check up on them online to be sure they're okay for my skin.

But I definitely think it's really just absurd for Memebox to actually imply that something like that is okay for all skin types. My skin is dry if left to its own devices, but now that I've had such good luck with korean skincare, honestly even I have to be cautious with using rich creams too much. I really wish the cards were updated so that skin type specific products would have some sort of little note on them. How hard would it be to just put "best suited for ___ skin."


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> The lioele beyond the solution (if thats the one youre using) is my HG bb cream! I love it to death.. I use it with the baby choux base in mint under and it works wonders for covering up some of my redness. Have very red cheeks myself. I'm on my 4th tube of it already!


Yup! You are the one that told me to try it.. thank you!!!


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie your blog post is adorable!


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

A third spoiler for Oil and Trouble? Really Memebox? They are really pushing that box but seeing that they release a new spoiler every day or so, it's no quite working apparently ^^

As I don't know how to post a spoiler, I am going to refrain from posting it but if someone's interested, it is at the bottom of the email we just got.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I loved your smiley faces and the extra flowers on the pictures!!! You made it very cute and personal! I really liked your pictures! I am not in usa but it was still nice reading your post!





avarier said:


> @@MissJexie your blog post is adorable!


hehe thank you so much guys! &lt;3

Now let us all put this positive energy out into the world and manifest some new boxes on friday LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Liv said:


> A third spoiler for Oil and Trouble? Really Memebox? They are really pushing that box but seeing that they release a new spoiler every day or so, it's no quite working apparently ^^


you mean oil therapy right?  There isn't a new oil &amp; trouble box out there....unless I missed something!!

I know - I would love a spoiler for tea tree, cleo, empress, apple mojito, blackout or petit treasures - any of those would be fine!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you mean oil therapy right?  There isn't a new oil &amp; trouble box out there....unless I missed something!!
> 
> I know - I would love a spoiler for tea tree, cleo, empress, apple mojito, blackout or petit treasures - any of those would be fine!


ooh yes a blackout/petit spoiler would make my day! LOL I've been dying to see what kind of boxes those are going to be considering they were priced lower than the usual boxes.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you mean oil therapy right?  There isn't a new oil &amp; trouble box out there....unless I missed something!!
> 
> I know - I would love a spoiler for tea tree, cleo, empress, apple mojito, blackout or petit treasures - any of those would be fine!


A Cleopatra or Empress spoiler......  yes, please!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher you are tempting me with that caviar and gold pack! Do you pour it all in at once and then just leave it in there ready for next use?


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Nov 11, 2014)

If anyone has a $10 off $50 code that they won't be using, I would really appreciate it if you would share it with me!

(Or was it decided that they were all the same code? Either way, I haven't used one so it should work for my account)


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

@@biancardi Oh yes you are absolutely right - I meant Oil Therapy. That's what happens when you do then thousand things at the same time and you had a long day  :blush:

I would also love a spoiler for Tea Tree and for Blackbox/Mojito.

While browsing Koreadepart, I saw that Neogen also does some kind of 7 second masks for troubled skin with tea tree. One can wish   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@marliepanda I've seen them packaged differently, usually with the gauzes being packed into sets of 7 or 10ish. It seems like people just do it based on how often they use them, so when I plan to do them daily for a week long treatment I'll prepare a weeks worth, while other times I'll just do 5 and keep them in the tightly sealed container in the fridge for 10 daysish.

@@Liv The Neogen serum kit for troubled skin is a brand new item. So while I would love for it to show up in one of these oil and trouble boxes...I think it would be awhile before it could make an appearance.

I'll keep my fingers crossed though.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 11, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> If anyone has a $10 off $50 code that they won't be using, I would really appreciate it if you would share it with me!
> 
> (Or was it decided that they were all the same code? Either way, I haven't used one so it should work for my account)


The codes are all the same. Do you have already one?


----------



## wadedl (Nov 11, 2014)

My TonyMoly box is in Los Angeles so I assume it will be here Thursday? Shouldn't Wine and Cheese have shipped already?


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher You always have so much great info about products, thanks for your input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess that Memebox won't be able to get this a reduced price for a while and therefore won't be appearing soon then.

You and @@MissJexie make these gauzes/7 second masks sound so good  :wub:


----------



## Liv (Nov 11, 2014)

wadedl said:


> My TonyMoly box is in Los Angeles so I assume it will be here Thursday? Shouldn't Wine and Cheese have shipped already?


From what I remember the shipping date was changed and it is going to ship on the 13th


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@SerpentineBabou As @Alez Z. mentioned, they seem to all be the same. It's one use per account, but I've sent you the code in case you don't have it already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Liv Neogen definitely gives Memebox an amazing price for the items they sell, but I think they may give them products for next to nothing or possibly even free to get into the Memeboxes. But they're usually items that are on sale in the $10-$20 range (from the two items I've seen so far in boxes, that is). The serums are such a premium item, that I just don't think they'll show up in boxes. And the peeling serum and gauze kit seems to be something they sort of started, but they're definitely getting lots of competition lately. So it would be great if they put one into one of our mask boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But I definitely think it's really just absurd for Memebox to actually imply that something like that is okay for all skin types. My skin is dry if left to its own devices, but now that I've had such good luck with korean skincare, honestly even I have to be cautious with using rich creams too much. I really wish the cards were updated so that skin type specific products would have some sort of little note on them. How hard would it be to just put "best suited for ___ skin."


I have to agree with this. My skin is dry also but wonderfully hydrated now, as long as I don't fall asleep without doing my evening routine (which sadly happens often and on the couch), but the Neogen from Chocolate (LOVE this stuff!) is a bit too much for me if I use it daily. I have to switch it out with the Dermahouse Collagen cream that I also love. My skin just adores that stuff. lol
It would be extremely helpful if Meme was more skin specific with the products in our boxes. Not everyone has a @@biancardi!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't remember if anybody mentioned this, but what's with the Ettang set being 7 instead of 8? There's clearly room for an extra one. Was there something not right with that one specific flavour of modelling pack and they took it out? (It's the black one missing from the pictures I've seen)

So two sets of Neogen Gold &amp; Cavier, or one plus a Camel Cream? Is it really worth it or should I hold off?


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 11, 2014)

@@wadedl Wine and Cheese is shipping November 13th


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 11, 2014)

maii said:


> Can't remember if anybody mentioned this, but what's with the Ettang set being 7 instead of 8? There's clearly room for an extra one. Was there something not right with that one specific flavour of modelling pack and they took it out? (It's the black one missing from the pictures I've seen)
> 
> So two sets of Neogen Gold &amp; Cavier, or one plus a Camel Cream? Is it really worth it or should I hold off?


Hahah I reckon the ones from the yoghurt box were stolen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There is a grey and brown one that are not included, Blackfood and Centella (in my box anyway) Hoping Blackfood perhaps pops up in Blackout box...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Before Korean skincare, I would have died laughing if someone ever told me there could possibly be a moisturizer too rich for my skin. But I agree, I can't use sleeping packs or heavy creams regularly, and I swear I had the driest skin in all the land before. 

And I do wish they'd try to just make note of products meant for specific skin types. I really don't think it reflects the brands too well when their products get a "bad name" because they're not used the way they're meant to. But I sure love the skin type based boxes lately...Here's hoping Dry and Sensitive is AMAZING.

@@maii If you don't have a camel cream, I vote one of each with a $10 off $50 coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I agree with @@marliepanda, I think they'll show up in future boxes. For example, the Mangchee lifting cream and mask are sold in a set (they're not sold separately, even Ladykin sells them as a set). One of them is showing up in our Wine and Cheese box, so it seems the other one is being sold in the free sampling event. It's probably just so they can break up things they have to buy as a set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

WINE AND CHEESE!!! I forgot that is shipping with WTF so soon.

I'm really anxious to see what WTF will end up being. Like is it really meant to be a notch above "OMG" or does it really just mean "Wonderful Treasure Finds."

Also curious about the rest of the Wine and Cheese box. Not that it matters, that box is already one of my favorites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maii (Nov 11, 2014)

@@marliepanda Ah, you're right! Just seen that Amazon sells them in sets of nine.

GUYS - they probably kept the Black Food one back for Blackout!

Edit: which of course marliepanda already mentioned. Doh.

Ha, there's a spoiler for those that wanted it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Recently, I've started to force myself to slowly start packing things for when I move in a year, to avoid being completely overwhelmed when it gets closer to that time.

I've come to the realization that Memeboxes are awfully convenient for packing up small items before putting the Memeboxes into a larger box. And yeah, it's nice to not have my neighbors see my countless pretty pink boxes going out with my recycling each week.

And I've also packed away like 3 boxes filled with Memeboxes that are filled with items that don't expire until 2017. Products that are tucked away in boxes and can't be seen or touched, totally don't count, right?

So, I guess this means I can buy more Memeboxes without feeling guilty about how much stuff I have, right?  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Recently, I've started to force myself to slowly start packing things for when I move in a year, to avoid being completely overwhelmed when it gets closer to that time.
> 
> I've come to the realization that Memeboxes are awfully convenient for packing up small items before putting the Memeboxes into a larger box. And yeah, it's nice to not have my neighbors see my countless pretty pink boxes going out with my recycling each week.
> 
> ...


AHAHHA you sound like me!

I just filled a huge under-the-bed storage container and instead of thinking, "ok that's enough product" I thought, "Oh I'll just buy another one and have more room for more stuff!"

*shakes head* I need help. Stat. lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm going to end up having two of those Ikea Alex units, and I'm a bit OCD about organizing things so I can't wait to have entire drawers dedicated to things as specific as "foot care" and "fancy sheet masks" (Okay, honestly...Like ANY of us can fit all our sheet masks into one little drawer!) 

But the more I put away...The more I think "Wait, am I running low on certain things?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We really are all pretty good at justifying our pretty pink boxes, aren't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm so anxious to see what happens on Friday. But in our defense, Memepoints totally don't count as money spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I'm going to end up having two of those Ikea Alex units, and I'm a bit OCD about organizing things so I can't wait to have entire drawers dedicated to things as specific as "foot care" and "fancy sheet masks" (Okay, honestly...Like ANY of us can fit all our sheet masks into one little drawer!)
> 
> But the more I put away...The more I think "Wait, am I running low on certain things?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We really are all pretty good at justifying our pretty pink boxes, aren't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm so anxious to see what happens on Friday. But in our defense, Memepoints totally don't count as money spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I totally filled my knock off Alex 5 drawer cabinet already and had to move all my sheet masks to a large tub which sits on top of the cabinet. I'm going to have to buy another cabinet or more tubs, LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 11, 2014)

I really want Skincare Elixir, but it's bundled with F/W Natural Colors and if I buy it that would mean 7 Memeboxes (at least) coming on the same day-ish). 7. 7?!?!? For me that's pretty unreal. Urgh--there were a ton of really good boxes scheduled for late November, what can I say.

Then again, I want to know what Friday's unveiling of Meme 2.0 will bring. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## seachange (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I'm going to end up having two of those Ikea Alex units, and I'm a bit OCD about organizing things so I can't wait to have entire drawers dedicated to things as specific as "foot care" and "fancy sheet masks" (Okay, honestly...Like ANY of us can fit all our sheet masks into one little drawer!)
> 
> But the more I put away...The more I think "Wait, am I running low on certain things?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We really are all pretty good at justifying our pretty pink boxes, aren't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm so anxious to see what happens on Friday. But in our defense, Memepoints totally don't count as money spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


running low on something?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sounds like 'Oh, I've got only 27 toners left' /and that is not counting the boxes packed and marked expiring 2017/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I really want Skincare Elixir, but it's bundled with F/W Natural Colors and if I buy it that would mean 7 Memeboxes (at least) coming on the same day-ish). 7. 7?!?!? For me that's pretty unreal. Urgh--there were a ton of really good boxes scheduled for late November, what can I say.
> 
> Then again, I want to know what Friday's unveiling of Meme 2.0 will bring. Decisions, decisions...


I'm having the same problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too many Memeboxes? Wait, no! Not possible!  I'm waiting til Friday and then I might sneak a few of those boxes I've been eyeing while they sit there in my cart.  that 20% off $200 could come in reeeeal handy!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm having the same problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too many Memeboxes? Wait, no! Not possible!  I'm waiting til Friday and then I might sneak a few of those boxes I've been eyeing while they sit there in my cart.  that 20% off $200 could come in reeeeal handy!


Seriously. But the $10 off $50 code is basically GOLD--all that discount at a lower threshold, yo. I'm gonna break soon, aren't I? ahahaha I just know that one good serum is worth a whole lot and unless they shove a bunch of global box repeat products into that box, it's going to be killer. urgh I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare I have a bunch of printing paper boxes, including those REALLY big ones that hold like 10-14 stacks of printing paper. And I have one of those completely full with just sheet masks. I couldn't fit more into it, selfishly I was thrilled to be able to get rid of so many through @MissJexie 

I'm amazed that some women have like one nightstand drawer full of product and then a few things laying around in their bathroom. Imagine! (Wait, could a full Korean skincare regimen even fit into a nightstand drawer?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

@@seachange Hah, like I could ever need toners...Or any of the basic steps. It's funny, the things I suddenly think I'm running low on are the really specific things. Like I have dozens of foot peeling masks, but apparently they all expire in 2017.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Saffyra I think people grabbing a bunch of great new boxes on Friday will be the easiest way for Memebox to move those old boxes. I'd even grab one of those if there's enough amazing new boxes on Friday to get close to $200.

Part of me wonders if they'll just put a ton of boxes out at once since it's been dead for two weeks. ...If they do, hopefully it's only just for this week though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm having the same problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Too many Memeboxes? Wait, no! Not possible!  I'm waiting til Friday and then I might sneak a few of those boxes I've been eyeing while they sit there in my cart.  that 20% off $200 could come in reeeeal handy!


There is no such thing as too many, at least that is what I tell myself.

If they would offer upgrade to Express shipping on all those boxes that are still there after all this time, there are 3 I would buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I'm going to end up having two of those Ikea Alex units, and I'm a bit OCD about organizing things so I can't wait to have entire drawers dedicated to things as specific as "foot care" and "fancy sheet masks" (Okay, honestly...Like ANY of us can fit all our sheet masks into one little drawer!)
> 
> But the more I put away...The more I think "Wait, am I running low on certain things?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We really are all pretty good at justifying our pretty pink boxes, aren't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm so anxious to see what happens on Friday. But in our defense, Memepoints totally don't count as money spent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I keep my sheet masks in the refrigerator in two separate plastic containers and I refuse to add another...at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I felt soooo much better after separating my keep and trade product but what bothers me now is not what I have that I actually want to use, it's everything that I don't! I look at those (5) 6x12 inch bins in the bedroom and I cringe. I need to get rid of this stuff before all my November/December boxes start rolling in otherwise this place is going to Meme Chaos! LOL

Friday is coming too soon. Even though the junkie in me is excited, my wallet has been happy.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher WOW I bet you have like 3000 sheet masks in that printer paper box, LOL

I have been really good with not opening to many products at once. But I still am wondering how I will use them all up. I have given some stuff away too, but clearly not enough since I have filled my storage cabinet and still have about 15 more boxes coming. Ack! I don't want to think about it now. I already started using some opened creams on my arms and legs just to use them up.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I keep my sheet masks in the refrigerator in two separate plastic containers and I refuse to add another...at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I felt soooo much better after separating my keep and trade product but what bothers me now is not what I have that I actually want to use, it's everything that I don't! I look at those (5) 6x12 inch bins in the bedroom and I cringe. I need to get rid of this stuff before all my November/December boxes start rolling in otherwise this place is going to Meme Chaos! LOL
> 
> Friday is coming too soon. Even though the junkie in me is excited, my wallet has been happy.


I feel your pain!! I have a huge amount of unopened product that I know I won't be using. I give a lot of it away, but since I spend SO much of my spending money on memeboxes, I'm thinking about re-opening the ol' sell/swap thread here on MUT. I used to do it SO much when I first started on MUT. The way I do it is I sell everything at a ridiculously low price (like 75% off retail or more) and simply ask the person buying to pay the shipping. I ship everything under 13 ounces first class and it usually costs under $3. So for me, I make a few dollars, get rid of my "overstock" AND make someone's day by giving them an amazing deal on something they really wanted.

Although the effort to keep up with a sell/trade thread is work that I'm way too lazy to do at this point...but someday soon I totally will!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 11, 2014)

Update on Mememask: it's a really good hydrogel. It has a, like, knit polyester or nylon interior structure that makes it thick and durable, so the mask has some heft. It's two pieces. The fit is amazing for my giant face--usually I end up with weird gaps somewhere due to, I dunno, some ancestor being a mythical giant-creature rather than a human, but this fit great. The mask doesn't have a ton of essence--it's basically all in the hydrogel. Which is good actually, because otherwise it would slip quite a bit. The ingredients look good for people with acne-prone and sensitive skin. Carrageenan shows up as a big trigger, but that's actually what the hydrogel is made out of (it's not the essence). The moisture level was good, but it's not like I was drowning in moisture--I actually liked the more moderate level of moisture (I usually feel a bit saran wrapped by the thick and plentiful essences in other masks. Memebox Korea sells a box of 5 for 7,500 won (about $7.50) and I can't quite figure out the shipping charge situation. So I think that if these are sold for $2 per mask or less including shipping they're a really really good buy. I have a box of five coming from Korea right now and I think I might still order some to send to my mom and other people who need a gateway sheet. Fingers crossed for a good price!

OHH! At just this moment I received word from the person who sent the mask (Leora--I think she's new? or new to me at least)--they're going to be $3 each or 5 for $10 and sold starting 17 November. I'm hoping for a free shipping deal at launch.


----------



## avarier (Nov 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OHH! At just this moment I received word from the person who sent the mask (Leora--I think she's new? or new to me at least)--they're going to be $3 each or 5 for $10 and sold starting 17 November. I'm hoping for a free shipping deal at launch.


This is Memebox own brand of mask? They're making more stuff?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot stand 2 piece masks....the lower half just keeps sliding down my face - I guess I don't have big lips or a big chin to hold it up!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MissJexie !!!!!! OMG...Major happy big time congrats re: your Haul of Fame. I've been a bit late to the party and just found out.

And I love your picks. Really nicely done. But your blog post was even better! So FUN and totally sincere. (just like you are) It made me want all of the products!

xoxo


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 11, 2014)

I've never tried a 2 piece sheet mask. I've only bought the full sheet kind. But I would give it a try.

So I just put on the Etude House green tea sheet mask from the Jeju box, never tried this brand. The eye and mouth holes are so small, it seems like it is made for a child, LOL. I have a small face but these holes seem really tiny and the mask actually fits my face without having to fold the edges at my hair line. Is this normal for this brand?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie !!!!!! OMG...Major happy big time congrats re: your Haul of Fame. I've been a bit late to the party and just found out.
> 
> And I love your picks. Really nicely done. But your blog post was even better! So FUN and totally sincere. (just like you are) It made me want all of the products!
> 
> xoxo


haha thank you SO much @LisaLeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I worked really hard on the post! It took me days to get it all together as I've never reviewed TEN things in one post! LOL I'm so glad you enjoyed it!  :wub:


----------



## Andi B (Nov 11, 2014)

I've only been popping in and out lately because I've had a lot going on, but I wanted to at least congratulate @@MissJexie! It's about time they featured the person who started all this on MUT! Nice selections, too...I'm another big fan of yhe Missha micro mists. I bought the bergamot one when it first showed up in the US shop, and now I almost don't want to use my 20+ other regular mists!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I swear, keeping things I want from things I don't want makes my life so much easier, especially since I just separate those two things as soon as a new box comes in. But at this point, there's a third option of "Will use eventually if I can find room in my regimen, but not a priority."  :lol:

@@LoveSkinCare I'm thinking it's probably over 300, possibly closer to 500. Yikes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good thing I am constantly giving some away, I refuse to start another container for sheet masks! 

@@MissJexie I do the same thing, and I think it was you that used to list their asking price for their items, or am I mistaken? Every time I mention that I'm looking for something and am willing to buy, people will offer to sell me things for an absurd amount of money. Like, either more than the cost of the Memebox (full price + shipping) or they'll try to sell it to me for retail. I mean...Really? Then again, the things I tend to want, tend to be the things no one wants to sell.

If any of you oily skinned ladies want to trade off your Neogen, I'm your gal. 

I need to find someone to be the @@biancardi to my @@MemeJunkie

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

ohh, a poster in my FB group just posted the WTF spoilers...off to the spoiler page to post the pics!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

On a kinda sorta Memenote...I had a massive pile of Memeshop boxes that I needed to break down. Like, 30 of them, all piled in the guestroom. Apparently my pooch has been moving them all and actually pushing some of them down the stairs, I assume because he wants them in "his territory."

So I go and try to grab him, and he scoots back into one of the empty modeling mask boxes as much as he can, and just starts nipping at my hands when I try to grab him.

He also won't let me go anywhere near the boxes.

He's a very determined little bugger when he wants to be.  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@biancardi Wait, they were shipped out already?!?! So, we'll be getting them tomorrow?

Okay...I'm trying not to spoil it for me....But tell me this, is it amazing?

And is it "WTF" the way we say it, or is it really "Wonderful Treasure Finds."


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2014)

@@cfisher She had ordered it standalone and express shipping - she also lives in Australia.  So, I think maybe that the WTF boxes shipped out earlier than the bundles.  As far as I know, WTF &amp; Wine/Cheese ship out thursday...

The box is pretty cool - nice value to it as well.  One of the products has an ingredient that I have yet to see in a memebox!!


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a kinda sorta Memenote...I had a massive pile of Memeshop boxes that I needed to break down. Like, 30 of them, all piled in the guestroom. Apparently my pooch has been moving them all and actually pushing some of them down the stairs, I assume because he wants them in "his territory."
> 
> So I go and try to grab him, and he scoots back into one of the empty modeling mask boxes as much as he can, and just starts nipping at my hands when I try to grab him.
> 
> ...


You can build him a Meme Fort lol. I wanna do that for my little fur-baby when I get more boxes ^^


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare (Enabler alert!) I think everyone here has been forced to listen to my love of Neogen, but their peeling serum and gauze kits are by far their most well known item, and they are REALLY expensive. This gold and caviar version is even more expensive than the lemon and green tea ones (which are usually sold out on KoreaDepart). $27 is a great deal with even without free shipping, but the shipping charges for that item tend to be really high since the serum is like 250ml.
> 
> But yeah....Great deal. I Don't expect to ever see it again. And 2 for basically $20 each? How can I resist. :blush:
> 
> The 16th? Oh, perfect! So we will get a chance to use it on Friday, I didn't even think to check for an expiration. Thank you!!! Here's hoping for some great value sets on Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The gold and caviar Neogen pads have upends 7 seconds on the top of my list! Started using them a week or two ago and they work as good as 7 seconds and smell GREAT! Planning on swooping a few out of the shop in Friday!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 11, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you! I always forget that the single boxes go out faster, I still can't believe we get it so soon though. I think this bundle is the one I'm most anxious for at the moment. 

@@Mimimaro I'll let him play with them for a bit. He's really doing me a favor at this point, I mean I guess I do have to bring them downstairs to bring them out to the recycling. I can hear him pushing them through the hallway at the moment, and I peeked out and he apparently enjoys bringing it right up to the top step, then pushing it over with his nose. 

Going to have to eventually settle him in for the night, but at least he'll sleep well tonight after using up all of his energy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Krystyn Lowe So glad you like them! I thought about it, and getting the Neogen for basically the same as the 7 Seconds is an amazing deal. And lots of extra serum, I'm sure!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 11, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I've only been popping in and out lately because I've had a lot going on, but I wanted to at least congratulate @@MissJexie! It's about time they featured the person who started all this on MUT! Nice selections, too...I'm another big fan of yhe Missha micro mists. I bought the bergamot one when it first showed up in the US shop, and now I almost don't want to use my 20+ other regular mists!


Thank you, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously I cannot believe how long it took me to discover these magical mists. I had one for awhile and never busted it out until a month or so ago, and I became obsessed LOL. I have the bergamot and the lavender since I'm not a fan of Rose. The lavender one sounded like it would be too floral-y to spray on my face, but it's sooo nice, especially before bed. Super relaxing!



cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I swear, keeping things I want from things I don't want makes my life so much easier, especially since I just separate those two things as soon as a new box comes in. But at this point, there's a third option of "Will use eventually if I can find room in my regimen, but not a priority."  :lol:
> 
> @@LoveSkinCare I'm thinking it's probably over 300, possibly closer to 500. Yikes!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good thing I am constantly giving some away, I refuse to start another container for sheet masks!
> 
> ...


OMG girl, even WITH the masks you gave me, I think my collection is at about 45-50 sheet masks total. I do use them almost nightly so I go through them pretty quickly, but I could only dream of having such a vast collection. I bow down to your Sheet Mask mastery! LOL

I have actually never bought/sold Memebox items on MUT before, other than stuff from my first 2-3 global boxes. I did a LOT of trading of my overstock of makeup that was swatched, but sanitized. I got tired of constantly packing stuff, so I marked EVERYTHING in my list down to like 50 cents or $1 and asked that people buy at least 4 things to make shipping it out worth it lol...but yea people bought everything in like, a day! I always price things ridiculously, painfully low when i'm selling on here, because I am doing it to make a few dollars to put back into memeboxes (LOL) and to make some room. It's stuff I won't use, so why would I charge my fellow MUT ladies an arm and a leg for it? I don't get that logic at all. Chatting about this makes me SEMI movitivated to start putting my list together now! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi Thank you! I always forget that the single boxes go out faster, I still can't believe we get it so soon though. I think this bundle is the one I'm most anxious for at the moment.
> 
> @@Mimimaro I'll let him play with them for a bit. He's really doing me a favor at this point, I mean I guess I do have to bring them downstairs to bring them out to the recycling. I can hear him pushing them through the hallway at the moment, and I peeked out and he apparently enjoys bringing it right up to the top step, then pushing it over with his nose.
> 
> ...


I put ten extra pads that I stole from another set into the Neogen, plenty of serum for 30 if not more. It came with 250mls of serum.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 12, 2014)

oh! 2 points for Thanksgiving. Expiring in two days. Just in time for new box release!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay!

ETA New thanksgiving boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Though we already had Thanksgiving last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 12, 2014)

New boxes o.o I just got an email about it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie I have a nasty habit of picking up large varieties of 5 packs on KoreaDepart and 3 packs on RoseRoseShop. But, of course, every time I go to use a sheet mask I feel like using a different type.

@@Krystyn Lowe Yeah, I read that the gold and caviar version has a bit less serum and fewer pads. But considering we can get the pads separately, it's such an amazing deal. If we get lots of good boxes on Friday, watch me end up grabbing even more with one of those 20% off things.  :lol:

And I haven't used one in a couple of months because of sensory issues related to severe migraines, they do tend to always have a strong scent. But does that stop me from buying more?  :lol:

Can someone make sense of this Thanksgiving box thing? Are they the same box? Haha


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Not enough information for me to bite...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm.. No vip pricing and only 2 pts? And lots of descriptions of makeup, k-beauty. May have to pass on these unless something entices me more about them.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 12, 2014)

I kind of want to get them because I feel Meme-deprived lately with lack of releases lol. However, after reading @@cfisher's comment about whether or not they contain the same items, Idk if I want them. lol


----------



## Liv (Nov 12, 2014)

Too vague for me to pick them up


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@Mimimari I've seen companies do something like this where you get two boxes, one for you and one to gift to a friend.

I just wish we knew if this was like that...Or if they're entirely unique boxes.

It's sooo risky. Part of me is tempted with the $10 off and VIP points. plus I have a billion points to use up. And I'm really wondering if with this being a holiday thing if they really will put "best of" type things in it.

But with my luck, I'll just end up with 2 of everything.  :lol:


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 12, 2014)

I caved and bought the bundle. Hoping each boxes contain different items.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

ahhahahh the site is struggling to keep up with the traffic right now, it seems. It keeps bottoming out LOL. All for some vague Thanksgiving boxes. Lemme tell you, I'd be thankful for some better hints of what's in these boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@ Considering they ship out in less than a week, you'd think they'd give some sort of better idea as to what the contents are. Or at least offer a spoiler!

I think they may just be hoping to take advantage of the Memebox void.

Does anyone else feel like this will quite possibly end up being a twinned Thumbs Up Pt. 2?


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I almost want to get them because of how fast the ship but... it's so random and vague and I really don't want to end up with duplicate items of things I might not want. Ahhh why do you do this to me memebox???


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm skipping these, WAYYYYY too vague for comfort!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

Whee!!  The Memesite is having issues!

Also, what is this $10 off $50? Is that the new coupon you get in the confirmation email?  I got the old one, $5 off $40...  Is that what that code is?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel like if not for the fact that no boxes have been released recently, spoilers would surely be available for both of these boxes LONG before they sold out. But with there being no releases...I think that's the only reason they may actually sell out quickly.

I wish we AT LEAST knew if the boxes are the same!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok, I grabbed the Skincare Elixir bundle--it's funny how 2 points was the tipping point. ahahaha


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ok, I grabbed the Skincare Elixir bundle--it's funny how 2 points was the tipping point. ahahaha


I got it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But not with Express shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 12, 2014)

Is the $10 off $50 for shop only or is it for boxes too?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Is the $10 off $50 for shop only or is it for boxes too?


It sounds like it also works on boxes (I've noticed people saying they grabbed boxes because of the coupon).

But, I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm... To order the bundle or wait till Friday and see if they release boxes then (they could just put the thanksgiving boxes out on general release then perhaps...as we've seen, no one knows what craziness occurs in Memeland!).

Defo would be nice to have an inkling about what's in each box and, if indeed they are the same or no..with the 10% off that makes them just under 48 dollars though...oh, this is difficult...to buy or not to buy...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm guessing the boxes are different since they're called "Collection #1" and "Collection #2" but that's just my guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Is the $10 off $50 for shop only or is it for boxes too?


All things! I just used it to buy a bundle. Woo!
I just realized--7 boxes arriving all at once at my office--how will I even get them home? Will I have to take a cab just to move all of my boxes?!?! Ha!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree so vague what does thanks giving got to do with make up and skincare is there a turkey oil face cream in there


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@ Your cab driver will be terribly amused, I'm sure! ..Or can you leave some at your office and just take one or two home at a time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, people wanted holiday boxes...I guess they got them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

I think they're just cashing in on the US craziness.  Good idea, too, I suppose!  I'm pretty sure they never had a black friday sale in korea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

tempted to buy elixir bundle


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

thankyou, much appreciated


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

to buy fall/elixir or not?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ended up using the points and the $10 code to get the Luckybox 12-14 bundle... I like the idea of having some boxes set up to ship in a couple of months, like a normal subscription. I tell myself it'll help curb my overall memebox spending, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

think i might wait and see. what was the date on the code?


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 12, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I agree so vague what does thanks giving got to do with make up and skincare is there a turkey oil face cream in there


I loled at turkey oil. I think I have enough oil cleanser now to last me a few years. Still don't know if I want the new bundle or not, but since it's not vip pricing I guess I can wait. Btw can anyone pm me a 10 off 50 code that they won't be using? ^^


----------



## theori3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> think i might wait and see. what was the date on the code?


Good through November 16.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Good through November 16.


ty. umming and ahhing over skin elixir.

Wonder if new bundle are two different boxes?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 12, 2014)

The descriptions make me think the Thanksgiving boxes will be different--one for the buyer who has some k-beauty experience, and the other with items that would be good as an introduction to k-beauty.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

both are so tempting.... which to buy

skincare elixir and make up or thanksgiving?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Well, took the plunge and bought the bundle - though had a Clueless moment and completely forgot my Paypal log in password and managed to lock the account!?! Will have to phone to unlock it which is a pain in the proverbial. G'ah!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

is paypal down lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@Jane George Hmm. Elixirs seems like a safe choice. But the Thanksgiving set is intriguing. It's a real mystery though...And with Memebox, mystery boxes so far have not worked out well. 

@@Mimimaro The $10 off $50 code seems to be the same one, and everyone can use it once per account. Do you need me to send it to you?

@@MissJexie I didn't even pay attention to the Collection numbers, thank you. That's...Somewhat reassuring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 12, 2014)

What is going on with you VIPS?? What's the sudden interest in the Elixir value set? I've been eyeing it for awhile and now I'm gonna miss it because of this sudden commotion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Where did this $10 off $50 code come from? Can someone hit me with it?

Thanks very muchly!!


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mimimaro The $10 off $50 code seems to be the same one, and everyone can use it once per account. Do you need me to send it to you?


I could definitely use it to get the bundle!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

just got elixir bundle for $2.99 lol. last of the big spenders


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 12, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> What is going on with you VIPS?? What's the sudden interest in the Elixir value set? I've been eyeing it for awhile and now I'm gonna miss it because of this sudden commotion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Where did this $10 off $50 code come from? Can someone hit me with it?
> 
> Thanks very muchly!!


I've gotta admit I've been secretly eyeing it for a while too! LOL

I think I'll probably pass on it because I'm a stingy hoarder when it comes to my points, and I'm always thinking something bigger and better is coming along. Plus I have boxes coming pretty steadily through mid december, so I want to hold off and get boxes that ship late december into january. Hopefully those will be coming soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Even the Paypal contact number isn't working this morning "sorry, the number you dialled isn't correct, please try again"...have with the number they've given and get the same response...so, can't use Paypal (though can still pay by credit card but still a hassle not having the account working!). Yes, it's my fault..half asleep when I was entering the password but annoying.

Still, at least I got the bundle for 46.99 dollars so even if it is rubbish, its not a massive amount paid out.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Even the Paypal contact number isn't working this morning "sorry, the number you dialled isn't correct, please try again"...have with the number they've given and get the same response...so, can't use Paypal (though can still pay by credit card but still a hassle not having the account working!). Yes, it's my fault..half asleep when I was entering the password but annoying.
> 
> Still, at least I got the bundle for 46.99 dollars so even if it is rubbish, its not a massive amount paid out.


paypal is working again.

been eyeing that bundle for a while and with that voucher I couldn't resist.

Are there two codes hovering... a $20 off and a $10 off or just the ten dollar one?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

$47 may not be a massive amount...But I'm still thinking we'll have "safer bets" on Friday.

And I'm hoping full spoilers are released before the Thanksgiving boxes sell out. But with this long Memebox break, I think a lot of people are throwing their money at these boxes (even if they normally wouldn't risk it!)

@@Andrea_s @@BlackMagwitch @@Mimimaro I sent you the code, it works once per account apparently.


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 12, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm guessing the boxes are different since they're called "Collection #1" and "Collection #2" but that's just my guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's what I thought with IOPE #1 and #2 but I ended up with 2 of everything and one cushion.  So I'm not buying.......yet.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> both are so tempting.... which to buy
> 
> skincare elixir and make up or thanksgiving?


elixir would be a stable choice. But I don't really want makeup (though I know there is a chance TG will have makeup as well, esp when it was mentioned in the description). But I'm just curious how the festive box will be and as a memefan, I have to get it. 

You gals know how I'm a sucker for design and stuff. These so-called 'luxury gift boxes' with 'fancy greetings' better not let me down. I've caved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

lol @@veritazy

for me fancy packaging doesn't do much..... lol too used to looking at plain in my mirror every day


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@PaulaG Watch it be all the same items, but just different colored nail polishes, a different version of the Hope Girl lip balm, and different Cheekroom eye shadows.  :lol:

@@veritazy I'm so curious to see what the design will be for the boxes. Part of me wants this to end up with like a paper cut out of a turkey glued onto the top of the standard pink box and a little piece of torn paper that just says "Happy Thanksgiving." Part of me feels like this was a complete last minute thing.

But, really...I'm surprised they did Thanksgiving boxes. I'm so curious as to how this will play out. And I hope they end up truly containing some "best of" items.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> $47 may not be a massive amount...But I'm still thinking we'll have "safer bets" on Friday.
> 
> And I'm hoping full spoilers are released before the Thanksgiving boxes sell out. But with this long Memebox break, I think a lot of people are throwing their money at these boxes (even if they normally wouldn't risk it!)
> 
> @@Andrea_s @@BlackMagwitch @@Mimimaro I sent you the code, it works once per account apparently.


But will there be new boxes on Friday? I though it was just one release a week now, which specific day of release was not officially announced...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> That's what I thought with IOPE #1 and #2 but I ended up with 2 of everything and one cushion. So I'm not buying.......yet.


Oh, I hope not...though my Mum might get a few extra things added to her Christmas present otherwise..(I guess the box IS supposed to be for someone else right enough..."guilty face")

Still can't get into Paypal so will leave it 2 hours then try again...if not working at that point, I'll try emailing them instead.i do think I'll need to speak to someone so they can lift the lock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

starry101 said:


> But will there be new boxes on Friday? I though it was just one release a week now, which specific day of release was not officially announced...


That's what I thought..that the general release (for non VIP members) would be a Friday and the VIPs get the news on the Wednesday...guess we'll have to see what happens Friday.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@starry101 The Memebox person that told everyone about the weekly release, specifically said that this week it will be Friday when the boxes come out.

I don't think these are really our "weekly" releases, they're some sort of holiday special. Changes are those sorts of things will be random. Besides, it was a really abnormal hour for releases, and there was no VIP pricing or anything of the sort.

And really, they definitely said this week would be Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

since hubby wants cider and little war figurines I am not sure how many boxes I will buy this month so it was nice to get those two for very little

is this one release a week definite because i take announcements with a pinch of salt


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> since hubby wants cider and little war figurines I am not sure how many boxes I will buy this month so it was nice to get those two for very little


At this rate, some of these points will be carried into next month for me.

Oh wow...Could it be? An entire month without me spending ACTUAL money on Memeboxes? 

Memebox must be hurtin'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

Tbh I think sales are fairly low this month


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

cool my pony is in the country since yesterday

as is city girl and foot therapy so hopefully get those tomorrow or friday


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 12, 2014)

Update: so it looks like i won the green tea seed essence which was in the sam collab box too!

Anyone tried it? I'll give it a go this eveing

Btw, the global 16 was a box that i wasnt really looking forward getting after seeing the spoilers, but i love it! The centella ampoule and the snail gel is amazing and i really like the leg cream too. So now im not that iffy on boring looking boxes, they might turn out to be great. I got the bundle, we'll see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

global 16 wasn't a 'pretty box' but I love it. Very useful.

grats on the win


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Seriously, sometimes I dislike my Mum immensely! Its my last day of being able to have a lie in (sleep) as daughter will be there tomorrow and Friday (so no chance) and back to work Monday..

So, she calls to say there's a programme on the "wireless" about childcare options for parents and their rights etc...

Gah!!! Had just fallen asleep after daughter and DH left for the day as well...

(Sorry, not memebox related I know but arghhhh!)


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey girls

So new vip boxes, only 2 and they look like store item collections don't you think, right?

Also I have noticed that the meme"box" shop is getting more empty by the minute and no bunch of new boxes are coming in...

*Are they quiting?*


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Hey girls
> 
> So new vip boxes, only 2 and they look like store item collections don't you think, right?
> 
> ...


pre christmas clear out....new boxes friday possibly.

on another note been looking at the @@MissJexie haul and so wanting to try the egg yolk cream grrr

living on wrong continent


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje The new releases are coming on Friday, so these are probably just "best of: boxes where they get rid of excess inventory.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 12, 2014)

I used the waterproof mascara from global box. It is great , I love my lashes and it is nice to apply. The problem started when I tried to wash it off. Wow , it is really waterproof. I used caviar oil cleanser and desert cream cleanser and soap and still I had some left. My eyes were sore and I'm sure I lost half of my lashes. What do you guys use to take that stuff off without hurting yourself or using words no mom should use? I don't want to get rid of it cause I like the way it looks on my lashes.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I used the waterproof mascara from global box. It is great , I love my lashes and it is nice to apply. The problem started when I tried to wash it off. Wow , it is really waterproof. I used caviar oil cleanser and desert cream cleanser and soap and still I had some left. My eyes were sore and I'm sure I lost half of my lashes. What do you guys use to take that stuff off without hurting yourself or using words no mom should use? I don't want to get rid of it cause I like the way it looks on my lashes.


What about a product specifically for eyes and lips ...I've seen one but for the life of me, can't remember where. I do know they exist tho..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Here we are....knew I'd seen one on my travels

http://www.etudehouse.com/index.php/cleansing/lip-eye-remover.html


----------



## Liv (Nov 12, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I used the waterproof mascara from global box. It is great , I love my lashes and it is nice to apply. The problem started when I tried to wash it off. Wow , it is really waterproof. I used caviar oil cleanser and desert cream cleanser and soap and still I had some left. My eyes were sore and I'm sure I lost half of my lashes. What do you guys use to take that stuff off without hurting yourself or using words no mom should use? I don't want to get rid of it cause I like the way it looks on my lashes.



I am not sure where you live or whether there is an Aldi store near you (do people in America even know what Aldi is?). But I have been using an oil based eye makeup remover for years now - the Omnia waterproof eye makeup remover that you have to shake to mix up - and it does wonders. It removes everything so easily without tugging. And here it is around 2 CHF so about $2.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

I tend to use DHC to get rid of most things but it is expensive


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I think that the thanksgiving boxes are the Christmas boxes.  Yes, they ship out on the 17th, but unless you bundle them (which you will get them right before the USA Thanksgiving holiday), you will get them in time for Christmas.  Also, people give gifts ahead of time, not just on Christmas and there are other holidays being celebrated in the next month and 1/2, not just Christmas. 

So, honestly, based on the description, I do think these are the gift giving boxes people wanted.  Not 100% sure, but that is my guess.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

@@biancardi gotta agree. Naming them thanksgiving boxes doesn't offend or upset anyone either. It also remove all religious festival ties so for all and not excluding anyone.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I brought down and got the elixir &amp; f/w bundle.  With that 10.00 coupon and 2 points that will expire before friday, I decided it was time.   I had been flirting with that bundle long enough and it was time for us to go steady.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

Seven of the f/w and elixir bundle left


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Agree the thanksgiving boxes are the long anticipated "Christmas" box. The packaging image also makes it look like a present (with the big bow). With the express shipping bundle, it should arrive in plenty of time for putting under the tree (or opening and indulging on Christmas Eve with Santa if they include bath products lol!!)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Seven of the f/w and elixir bundle left


I am glad I nabbed one then....

I have the feeling those will sell out before the day's end.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

lol i put 100 in five then 50 then 20. was shocked it was under 10

skin elixir sold out solo I think. i quite like neutral makeup and hope for a nice berry/purple/plum lippy


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I just hope F/W doesn't have BB cream.   I love neutrals colors, but I have so many of them, which is why I resisted purchasing this bundle for so long.  But I really wanted the elixir box ...  DHL is getting a workout for the next few weeks with me

this friday - WTF &amp; Wine/Cheese arrives

next wed - OMG4 &amp; My Cute Wishlist 4

the 24th - Scrub 2 &amp; Volume Up

Dec 1 - F/W &amp; Elixir

Dec 3 - blackout/apple mojito/petite treasures

I am going to be VERY busy reviewing!!


----------



## bubu (Nov 12, 2014)

I just ordered both Thanksgiving boxes. I can't wait to see what's inside.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

bubu said:


> I just ordered both Thanksgiving boxes. I can't wait to see what's inside.


I didn't get them, but I am very interested in seeing what they have in them!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just hope F/W doesn't have BB cream.   I love neutrals colors, but I have so many of them, which is why I resisted purchasing this bundle for so long.  But I really wanted the elixir box ...  DHL is getting a workout for the next few weeks with me
> 
> this friday - WTF &amp; Wine/Cheese arrives
> 
> ...


heres mine:

Memeboxes to come

Pony X Memebox Palette

foot therapy

city girl

nov (7)

wtf and cheese and wine 13/11

miracle masks 14/11

thumbs up bloggers box 14/11

omg 4 and dry and sensitive 18/11

global 17 24/11

elixir/ fall and winter makeup 28/11

also got three blog reviews left on boxes I already have. Ironic as I wanted november to be quite as I am busy on other things


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> heres mine:
> 
> Memeboxes to come
> 
> ...



I know the feeling!!  I have other boxes too, but they are coming slow mail....It the DHL ones that are tough on me, as I have 2 or more boxes to go thru at once

I am kinda glad that they are slowing down the releases, but today's release doesn't quite match what the CS rep stated about a "once a week" release.  Unless this is it for this week?    Because if they are releasing on friday too, that isn't once a week - I am no math wiz, but even I know that that makes for 2 releases in one week - lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know the feeling!!  I have other boxes too, but they are coming slow mail....It the DHL ones that are tough on me, as I have 2 or more boxes to go thru at once
> 
> I am kinda glad that they are slowing down the releases, but today's release doesn't quite match what the CS rep stated about a "once a week" release.  Unless this is it for this week?    Because if they are releasing on friday too, that isn't once a week - I am no math wiz, but even I know that that makes for 2 releases in one week - lol


i take the statement with a pinch of salt.

I am almost half way through nanowrimo so that is keeping me busy


----------



## bubu (Nov 12, 2014)

November is a quiet-ish month as I'm going away for 3 weeks.

Nov 13 - Wine and Cheese

Nov 17 - Thanksgiving 1 &amp; 2

Nov 24 - Global #17

Nov 26 - Super Lucky Box #11

Nov 28 - Elixir

And I'm still waiting for My Desserts from Oct 31.

I look forward to all of your reviews... It's interesting to see that we all ordered slightly different boxes (apart from our shared love for wine/cheese/skin elixirs).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

This month have;

Etude Box (should be here by now)

Tinkerbell - shipped

Citrus box (restock) - shipped

Foot therapy (restock)

Rapunzel (restock - wasn't able to cancel)

Innisfree 13/11

My lovely boutique 16/11

Plus another 8 boxes after that...

Hello, my name is Alison and I'm a memebox addict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 12, 2014)

Ohh I love lists!!!

Mine:

Arriving tomorrow - Ariel &amp; Cinderella

13/11 - Wine and Cheese &amp; WTF

14/11 - Thumbs up &amp; Miracle Masks

18/11 - OMG 4/K-Style 4/MCWL 4

21/11 - Scrub 2 &amp; Oil Therapy

24/11 - Global 17

26/11 - Super Lucky

28/11 - Elixer &amp; Empties

Then Petite Treasures &amp; Blackout early december and it's only globals after that.


----------



## tamelthecamel (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got my tracking number for the yogurt cosmetics restock! I'm so excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 12, 2014)

I actually think these thanksgiving boxes are going to be Great.

New arrivals in the shop tend to turn up in boxes around the time they appear in the shop, and i really dont remember seeing anything lately that wouldnt be well recieved.

I just hope it's not a "luckybox" beacause i dont need more repeats!

Im quite positive about a red lipstick and a glittery eyeshadow (meh)

Plus, veritazy always has good predictions, and i trust her choices

It's weird, my previous 2 vip points didnt expire on the 9th, so i got the bundle for $44.99 with DHL, which is great. And i also love that it ships soon!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a feeling that the 'for them' bit will have a few repeats tbh


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

New boxes are too vague for me to bite.  Guess I'll see what happens Friday. 

Here's what I have shipping the rest of this month. Sadly, all coming slow shipping so it'll be until mid December for some of it to arrive. 

Skinfood (should arrive today)

Honey restock

Mask 6

Bloggers Pick

Dry and Sensitive

Scrub 2

Elixir


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 12, 2014)

*Sigh*

Now that boxes are "back" I'm feeling conflict.

I missed memeshopping for what felt like forever but the memecrack cravings wore off recently.

I have enough points to make the for me box only cost $4US which I can afford but I'm worried they will release something I like more on Friday (or next week) and then I'll be wanting to dip in to money that is reserved for other things.

The bit that says "full of holy grail k-beauty" just makes me want but I know I don't need.

Someone encourage me to listen to my gut and wait until a box screams at me!!


----------



## Fae (Nov 12, 2014)

I bought the new boxes using 10 dollar code and the vip points! I think they are supposed to be the christmas boxes! Hoping for some great items! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

@@Jane George @@cfisher Inhaling deep, fingers crossed and hoping this will be worth it and not some dump box with nail stuff/ cheekroom (again). I really love pretty boxes....I didn't even consider the fact that I am leaving this dorm in a few month. Ooops.. :X


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ohh I love lists!!!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


Wine &amp; Cheese + wtf ship on the 14th?


----------



## Liv (Nov 12, 2014)

I just got my Step by step yesterday (only took 7 days with normal shipping) and I love everything in the box  :wub:

Then I have coming:

26/11: Tea Tree

3/12: Blackout/Mojito (not bundled)

12/12: Anniversary


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wine &amp; Cheese + wtf ship on the 14th?


my schedule shows the 13th....


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 12, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Wine &amp; Cheese + wtf ship on the 14th?


13th.. That's what my shipping info email says, the site said 7th (I think) but email update said 13th


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

here is the blurb from my email



> *Shipping date:* November 13th *(In our website, the delivery date was technically posted wrong. The actual shipping date is Nov. 13th.)*


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here is the blurb from my email


Ok , for some reason I thought it was the 14th  , thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not going to get these new boxes. I will wait to see what Friday brings.

I have coming:

11/13 Wine &amp; cheese (snail mail)

11/13 Innnisfree / CPM2 (express)

11/14 Miracle Masks / Thumbs up Blogger (express)

11/28 Skin Elixer (snail mail)

Then 7 more shipping in december

I forgot the Snow White restock but don't know when it will ship


----------



## yunii (Nov 12, 2014)

If I do not purchase anymore boxes this year. I think I will have 16 boxes left for this year.

I have the following arriving in November:

Long Lasting Box


Ariel Box
Tinkerbell Box
Cinderella Box
ThanksGiving Box for me
ThanksGiving Box for you
Luckybox 11
Green Food
Memebox empties

The following for December:


Apple Mojito
Blackout Wish
Upon a mask x2
Brightening and Correction x2
Global #18


----------



## yunii (Nov 12, 2014)

Fae said:


> I bought the new boxes using 10 dollar code and the vip points! I think they are supposed to be the christmas boxes! Hoping for some great items! ^^


I did the same thing. I figured that Christmas box might not even arrive before Christmas. So this is the next best thing.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 12, 2014)

Got the new boxes! I also think these are "christmas" boxes we've been askin for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 12, 2014)

I have coming

In November:

Wine and Cheese

My honey (restock)

Snow white (restock)

Thanksgiving for you &amp; me

In december:

Anniversary

Empress Secrets


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 12, 2014)

Miracle Masks - Ships Nov 14
Blogger's Picks - Ships Nov 14
Oil Therapy - Ships Nov 21
Skincare Elixir+F/W Natural Makeup - Ships Nov 28
Blackout! - Ships Dec 2
Dirty Gal - Ships Dec 4
Pumpkin Pie Cosmetics + 1st Anniversary Box - Ships Dec 12
Jewel Tones - Ships Dec 16

I really hope they bundle my Masks &amp; Blogger's Picks, but that seems unlikely. Oh well. Looks like I'll be expecting a bunch of boxes the first week of December, then maybe a few right around the New Year. Fine by me.

I think my goal is not to buy any Memeboxes until I have my entire collection organized and stored properly! My bathroom is a mess right now, I'd love to set up a place somewhere else for my stuff that is less tiny and wet. Which means a BIG move to the bedroom...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

I am hoping that they bundle the innisfree with the WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese, but I have no high hopes for that either.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 12, 2014)

I have these boxes coming:

Memebox x Samantha

Thumbs Up Blogger's

Miracle Masks

Luckybox 11

F/W

Tea Tree

Green Food

Cleopatra

Global 18

I'm trying to cancel Cleopatra though, as I have oily skin and I think box will have donkey milk and almond oil, which might be too rich for my skin. Haven't gotten a reply yet. I wonder if CS is up. Has anyone sucessfully cancel a box these past few days?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

Coming to a kbeauty fan near you:

November:

WTF

Thumbs Up: Cranky Blogger Edition + Mask Ten Million

Tea Tree Cosmetics ideal box of perfection for my sad skin

Global who knows by now

Skincare Elixir (PRAISE!) + F/W Neutrals, yawn

Whole Green Foods Cosmetics + Memebox Empties (aka. the box that will cause people on facebook to finally burn down the Memebox page)

Super Luckybox #11 not so lucky that they gave a lame-o spoiler

December:

Hair Salon aka. my time to shine omg + Dirrrrrrty Gal @@Jane George

Blackout: ready to wrap self in favorite color

Anniversary: I think I know Memebox's anniversary as well as my own

Global box of good but not exciting #10,000,000

My friends/family/co-workers/random people I meet are going to be so happy about this box overload! Even the people I give products I don't/can't use can't keep up with the influx waaah.

edit: I forgot one. Sigh


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

I have to avoidd best of the best boxes too in case I get cheekroom as last time I kept saying the name wrong on my youtube video


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

I have just got the pony palette from mr postman and now fighting to open it.

just been commanded to do a 'messy makeover' because according to edward I am the messy makeover monsters... cheers son... love you too


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

Building a Memebox order and I need to add $11.02 more to get the $5 affiliate discount any suggestions for what to get that's around that amount??


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 12, 2014)

had706 said:


> Building a Memebox order and I need to add $11.02 more to get the $5 affiliate discount any suggestions for what to get that's around that amount??


Id choose the Mangchee cream ($16)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd buy sheet masks... probably a set of masks


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 12, 2014)

On the way I have:

November

Long Lasting (almost here)

MCW4 + For Dry and Sensitive Skin

Bloggers' picks &amp; Miracle Masks

Wine &amp; Cheese (might arrive in December, on snail)

December (most on snail)

Oil

Elixir

#11

Apple Mojito &amp; Petit Treasures value set

January

#12

February

#13

#14

Also got 2 little memeshop orders of the ettang masks, plus a big Etude House haul, a small testerkorea order, random swap bits and bobs.

I need to do a meme audit to work out what order to use things in...I generally go through products quite fast but I definitely have a lot of eye cream and moisturiser stacking up.


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'd buy sheet masks... probably a set of masks


I just placed a massive sheet mask order from the Innisfree free shipping promo  Plus have oh sheet mask coming! But I can always use more sheet masks! Lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

forgot to translate my tracking from Thai for ohsheet lol.

was confused


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a little upset, I just got tracking for a value set and they mailed it standard instead of express. I was hoping to have it already and now it's going to be very delayed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

email them. I know i would be furious tbh.


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

So maybe I missed this but since when do they ship express via ups instead of dhl in the US? My princess set is out for delivery today and I just got notified about - I hope it doesn't need a signature.


----------



## yunii (Nov 12, 2014)

had706 said:


> So maybe I missed this but since when do they ship express via ups instead of dhl in the US? My princess set is out for delivery today and I just got notified about - I hope it doesn't need a signature.


wow yours is fast. My princess bundle is not even in Canada yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 12, 2014)

What is this $10 off code?  I am a vip but I don't recall getting one for $10 off $50.  Could someone help me out with one or show me where to go?  I really want to try to get the new boxes.  Thanks


----------



## yunii (Nov 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> What is this $10 off code?  I am a vip but I don't recall getting one for $10 off $50.  Could someone help me out with one or show me where to go?  I really want to try to get the new boxes.  Thanks


Just PM you the code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

had706 said:


> So maybe I missed this but since when do they ship express via ups instead of dhl in the US? My princess set is out for delivery today and I just got notified about - I hope it doesn't need a signature.


Ooh what boxes are you getting? Dying to see what's in the Tinkerbell box! Could you post a spoiler if they do arrive please?


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 12, 2014)

yunii said:


> Just PM you the code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Can you share this please. I made VIP also but I don't think I have this code. Crazy fingers always clicking add to cart.  Thank you!


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooh what boxes are you getting? Dying to see what's in the Tinkerbell box! Could you post a spoiler if they do arrive please?


I'm getting all 3 tink, Cinderella and little mermaid. I'll post pics if no one does before me but even if I get them today won't be til tonight so i bet someone beats me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 12, 2014)

My Ariel box will leave Korea tomorrow standard mail so I'll get it like in a week. *sigh*


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

had706 said:


> I'm getting all 3 tink, Cinderella and little mermaid. I'll post pics if no one does before me but even if I get them today won't be til tonight so i bet someone beats me to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How exciting!!! That would be great as I've been stalking Instagram and YouTube all day for a reveal of some sort (sad I know!)

Think my postie is beginning to notice...he had a parcel for my husband and said "sorry, its not a pink box this time!" I didn't have the heart to tell him he's going to be very busy over the next few weeks delivering exactly that so just smiled sweetly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's my Memeschedule for November  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Already shipped - Citrus Care

Already shipped - Snow White restock

Already shipped - Little Mermaid

11/13 - Wine &amp; Cheese

11/14 - Thumbs Up Bloggers + Miracle Masks

11/18 - My Cute Wishlist 4

11/26 - Tea Tree Cosmetics

11/26 - Super Luckybox 11

11/28 - Green Food Cosmetics

December has another 10 shipping for me :wacko:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Scary how the box number start stacking up isn't it!

actually glad if they do limit to one release a week (two at the most) as going to need to limit the number purchased as really, really can't justify ordering more when I've already got loads.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

FB memebox addicts - pics are up for little mermaid &amp; cinderella - I will post them in the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder if they're going to ship boxes closer to the release date, like with the Thanksgiving boxes. If the release is right before the weekend, people don't have time to cancel if they like the next week boxes better.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

tinkerbell box in the spoilers page (these aren't mine, but someone posted the pics on FB)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> tinkerbell box in the spoilers page (these aren't mine, but someone posted the pics on FB)


Thank you!! Out the 3 boxes, must admit I like the look of the Cinderella box - unfortunately I missed that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Tinkerbell looks promising though...depends on the colour of the spoiler!!! as not a fan of that brand so probably won't use it but the rest look ok...
Updated to remove spoiler...sorry!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 12, 2014)

Here are my November/December boxes so far:

Skinfood

Foot Therapy

My Honey Box (restock)

Innisfree + CPM2

Thumbs Up! Blogger's Picks

Tea Tree Cosmetics

Hair Salon + Dirty Gal

I am hoping for Wine &amp; Cheese, Garden of Eden, and 1st Anniversary restocks to add to my list as well!


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

For those who have gotten the skinfood box, is there a way to tell what colour the eyebrow product is without opening the box? I'm planning on swapping it regardless of the colour, but figure someone would prefer to get it unopened. Anyone know if the UPC code reveals the colour?


----------



## gypsy696 (Nov 12, 2014)

Have a question about Code9 GoldBlack Caviar Essence &amp; Gold ToxTightening available for 27 bucks and free shipping - The description says 250 mls and 25 pads and you're supposed to pour the entire liquid content into the pot with the pads. Isnt that WAY too much liquid for 25 pads to absorb?? Also are the pads disposable or can be reused? What do you do with the liquid when the pads run out?  

I have 78 memepoints and funny since I earned these, I have bought only single box in the last fortnight - nothing seems interesting and looks like in november they are just gonna focus on memeshop rather than memebox.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> For those who have gotten the skinfood box, is there a way to tell what colour the eyebrow product is without opening the box? I'm planning on swapping it regardless of the colour, but figure someone would prefer to get it unopened. Anyone know if the UPC code reveals the colour?


I couldn't find anything on mine so had to open it.


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I couldn't find anything on mine so had to open it.


Can I ask a favour? Can you look at the UPC code and tell me what colour you got? I'm going to hope the different colours might have different codes.


----------



## gypsy696 (Nov 12, 2014)

thanksgiving boxes 1 and 2 out...at least for vips.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> Can I ask a favour? Can you look at the UPC code and tell me what colour you got? I'm going to hope the different colours might have different codes.


I can do that for you when I get home from work today. I have written myself a note.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys make me feel better about my outrageous list of boxes coming.  At least I'm not the only one!

Shipped:

Memebox Step by Step Skincare      

Memebox #17     
Memebox The Little Mermaid    

November:
Memebox Bloggers Picks     Ships Nov 14th
Memebox Tea Tree Cosmetics     Ships Nov 26th
Memebox Super Luckybox #11     Ships Nov 26th
Memebox Empties + Memebox Green Food     Ships Nov 28th
Memebox Skincare Elixirs     Ships Nov 28th

December:



Spoiler



Memebox Apple Mojito + Memebox Blackout     Ships Dec 2nd
Memebox Cleanse and Tone     Ships Dec 8th
Memebox Brighten and Correct + Memebox Wish Upon a Mask     Ships Dec 10
Memebox Garden of Eden     Ships Dec 18th
Memebox #18     Ships Dec 24th


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I can do that for you when I get home from work today. I have written myself a note.


Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> You guys make me feel better about my outrageous list of boxes coming.  At least I'm not the only one!
> 
> Shipped:
> 
> ...


I didn't even post my non DHL boxes!! lol

I have so much more coming to me than the ones I posted - I was just mentioned (with my list) that DHL was going to get a workout in the next couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> Thanks!


Your welcome. I will report back in about 4 hours with your UPC code


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow, I feel positively restrained -- and more than a little envious, lol -- when I list what I have coming:

November

While You Were Sleeping -- should be here in about a week

My Honey Box restock -- just shipped

December

Cleopatra + Empress bundle

Wish Upon a Mask + Brighten &amp; Correct bundle

That's plenty for me.  I'm still just starting to use some of the Memethings I've received in the last couple of weeks.  I want to marry the Chocolate Mania box, I tell ya.  Total love.

The Thanksgiving/gift boxes are too vague to tempt me.  I'm holding out for some supercalifragilisticexpialidocious releases this Friday that would arrive in January.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 12, 2014)

now I'm out of the bath i think i will go into hiding after my list , I'm sure I'm missing something out.

november

, etude house shipped

wtf and cheese wine bundle.

wine and cheese 2nd box

thumbs up2  and miracle mask bundle,

scrub2 and oil therapy bundle

lucky box11

global 17

cute 4 /kstyle4./omg4 bundle.

my lovely boutique

innisfree,

thanks giving 1 and 2 bundle

december 

global 18

apple mojito/petite treasures and blackout bundle

hair salon and diry jane girl bundle

wish upon a mask /bright and correct bundle

my pouch essentials and cleanse and tone bundle

pumpkin pie and 1st anniversary box bundle

empresses secrets and cleopatra bundle.

electric brights/jewel tones,pastel hues bundle,

hot and cool and garden of eden bundle,

luckybox 12


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

@Saffyra @biancardi @TheSilverNail oh my glob...why are we doing this? Now I'm guilty lol~ I have 15 coming atm. And some other hauls. dang...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (happy dang)


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 12, 2014)

Joining in on the fun. I got all these boxes coming to me: 

November:

Cinderella + Ariel - Shipped

Skinfood - Shipped

MCW 4 + Dry &amp; Sensitive

Skincare Elixir

OMG 4

Innisfree

December:

Petit Treasure

Dirt Gal

Brighten &amp; Correct

Anniversary box

Blackout

Thanksgiving Box 1 &amp; 2


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 12, 2014)

what i think this will show is which boxes as a forum we all tend to jump over , certain box names are already repeated on many of our lists, and it varies a lot from say what the face book groups go for, 

are we refined and know how to choose good boxes.!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

I am enjoying seeing what everyone has coming for boxes. It is definately interesting that we all tend to go for a lot of the same boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

since price is same why have todays boxes as vip..... makes no sense

@@Lorna ljblog love the amended title


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> since price is same why have todays boxes as vip..... makes no sense
> 
> @@Lorna ljblog love the amended title


yep so it was just to give us 2 points off the box, rather than the $3 or $6 off each box. thats not actually vip, especially when you get a $10 off code after ordering now is better than vip codes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep so it was just to give us 2 points off the box, rather than the $3 or $6 off each box. thats not actually vip, especially when you get a $10 off code after ordering now is better than vip codes.


vip perks arent great this month


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Sometimes its really hit and miss with Membox. Generally I've been happy so far with all the boxes (still not got the Etude one yet so that's not included!!). I've a little book that I write down all the items and score out of 5. There hasn't been many 5/5 yet but a couple of 3/5 and 4/5 (though still have LOADS of products to wade my way through!). Next year I will be a lot more selective though I think. If CWL4 is a flop again, I won't be buying another one for example. I won't buy an Etude Box again unless there is some amazing spoilers...and even then... I quite like Tony Moly stuff as its fun so would consider another box from that brand. As for Revecen and Hope Girl...probably not as I've enough greasepaint and lip tints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Wonder if they will put out some spoilers tomorrow...apple mojito and pumpkin would be nice (hint, hint!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

after the scary doll box next one will be the cruel clown box :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> after the scary doll box next one will be the cruel clown box :lol:


Or a Freak Box - with items you go !?!!?? (One level up from the OMG boxes!)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> after the scary doll box next one will be the cruel clown box :lol:


that box will for ever be known as scary doll box,lol the only person i feel would love that  kind of doll would be admin lizzy. why didn't we get the dolls with the closed eyes not as scary,


----------



## athy (Nov 12, 2014)

What I have coming:

[2+1] Electric Brights + Jewel Tones + Pastel Hues

MEMEBOX GLOBAL#18
WTF: Wonderful Treasure Finds + Wine &amp; Cheese Cosmetics
 
I'm so pleased with myself for resisting so many boxes... Maybe I should buy something to reward myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> that box will for ever be known as scary doll box,lol the only person i feel would love that kind of doll would be admin lizzy. why didn't we get the dolls with the closed eyes not as scary,


Oh, even Admin Lizzy thinks that doll is an abomination. hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

lol I made my aunt laugh by called it the scary ass doll box in my review

but one issue with that doll is dispensing it... i wish you had to pull her head off to use the skin cream


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Saffyra @biancardi @TheSilverNail oh my glob...why are we doing this? Now I'm guilty lol~ I have 15 coming atm. And some other hauls. dang...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (happy dang)


haha

so here is my full list

November

my dessert box (shipped out)

citrus care (shipped out)

foot therapy (shipped out)

little mermaid (shipped out)

innisfree  11/13

WTF  +  Wine &amp; Cheese 11/13 express

Miracle Masks 11/14

OMG4 + My Cute Wishlist 4 11/18 express

Scrub2 + Volume Up 11/21 express

Global 17 11/24

Tea Tree 11/16

F/W Colors + Elixir  11/28 express

Green Food Cosmetics 11/28

December

Apple Mojito + Petit Treasures + Blackout!  12/2 express

Dirty Gal 12/4

Wish Upon A Mask 12/10

Pumpkin Pie 12/12

Cleo + Empress 12/16 Express

Hot &amp; Cool Cosmetics + Garden of Eden 12/18 express

Global 18 12/24

January

Global 19 1/24


----------



## Jane George (Nov 12, 2014)

@@biancardi you are gonna be a busy girl lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

@@blinded Has the skinfood eyebrow color issue been solved yet?  You can tell which color you have on the bottom.  There is a circle that says 1 or 2 on it.  Then look on the memebox card to see which is which.  I got "2" which I think is gray brown (don't have the card in front of me)


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 12, 2014)

Can't you look? Mine you can just open and see it's the brown variation - the other is very grey toned. Mine wasnt sealed or anything.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

I think I won something from the free sampling event. Boyfriend sent me a text that he signed for a box for me and it wasn't a Pink bubble mailer.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@gypsy696 I would suggest only doing 5-10 pads at a time (depending on if you use them daily, or once every 2-3 days, really). And definitely no need to be so heavy handed with the serum, you want to pour enough over the pads for them to soak it up nicely and be soaked in the serum, but there's definitely no need to use more than that.

You should have lots of serum left over. The pads are one use, but you can always use the remaining serum with any sort of gentle exfoliating face towel or just a standard face cloth if you don't have anything else.

@@LoveSkinCare I hope you won something! (Congratulations if you did). Be sure to tell us what it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm excited to see all the unboxings and reviews @@biancardi

My list is pretty small.  All are RM but one, so that kind of sucks.

Nov 18 - OMG 4
Nov 24 - Global 17
Dec 2 - Petit Treasures (@@veritazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Dec 10 - Brighten and Correct (totally forgot about this one, tbh!)
Dec 16 - Cleopatra/Wonder Woman/Empress via DHL
Dec 24 - Global 18
Jan 24 - Global 19

@@northtosouth I haven't taken the plastic off mine yet, I'm unsure if I'm keeping it or not.  But I know the circled number on the bottom will tell you.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok...here's my full list of boxes...I seriously need to stop buying any more!!

- empress secrets. 16/12

- pumpkin / anniversary. 12/12 express shipping

- apple mojito 2/12

- petite treasures. 2/12

- Beauty 911. 21/11

- Thanksgiving 1&amp;2 boxes. 19/11 - express shipping

- MCWL 4. 18/11

- Garden of Eden &amp; CPM2. 18/11 - express shipping

- My lovely boutique. 16/11

- innisfree. 13/11.

- Foot Therapy. Shipped 12/11

- Citrus Care Box. Shipped 12/11

- Rapunzel (unable to cancel) shipped 12/11

- tinkerbell. 11/12. Shipped.

- étude house. 6/11. Shipped.

And I don't even have a blog so most were full price or a few dollars off here and there! I dread to think how much I've spent in the last 3 months - though haven't had to commute to work which is £150 a month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> at this rate I'll be giving it away to people in the street soon...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ah tie dyed - I dont recall mine being sealed at all (it is untouched) so that must be it.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> vip perks arent great this month


I'm actually MUCH happier with points than I am with being forced to buy during a certain time in order to get a deal.  So while 2 points isn't the same as $6, I feel better because I can use these two points on whatever I want.  So it's a good trade off for me since I tend not to buy during the VIP sale anyway.  Plus with that new coupon... I can do some damage! Yay!

If they gave us 2 points a week and let us keep them til the end of the month, I'd love that!  My ones from last week didn't expire when they were supposed to so I still have those, too. 

Sure, I have 16 boxes coming but I want Fridays boxes! Yeah!  Thats a lot of reviewing to do, though. Whee!

I think I have a problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi @@Lorna ljblog You both make me SO happy!  Your lists are amazing!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

And for the love, someone update me on whether boxes are coming UPS now! :hehe:


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Sure, I have 16 boxes coming but I want Fridays boxes! Yeah!  Thats a lot of reviewing to do, though. Whee!


Hahah about the same amount. I feel the same way. Overwhelmed by the thoughts of the amount of products, but happy to be able to review them anyways! Better overloaded than not having the fun of discovering! :wub:  

You ladies have so much!! @@Alidolly

I can't wait for Innisfree, Boutique and the thanksgiving ones next. Snail mail for the first two, but I have high hopes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@blinded Has the skinfood eyebrow color issue been solved yet?  You can tell which color you have on the bottom.  There is a circle that says 1 or 2 on it.  Then look on the memebox card to see which is which.  I got "2" which I think is gray brown (don't have the card in front of me)


Ah, that was so simple. I thought the 1 meant something about 1 year. So I have grey khaki black. Yup, that's going to be getting traded. I might as well draw my eyebrows on with a blue eyeliner, it would look just as natural as these colours would on me.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

That's how I figured out which blush I had in MCW2 - the number on the bottom tells you!  I meant to mention it then when people weren't sure what color they got, but by the time I got back to the thread that convo was over lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 12, 2014)

I didn't buy any boxes today. From the description it looks like they could contain anything! I would like a box for January...

Did you get another $10 code when you ordered today a box? Does this code expire also on the 16th?

Did anyone get a golden ticket with a code better than $3 off??? I have my boxes waiting for me to pick them up... I must going to collect them tomorrow! I dream of winning something better than a $3 off code! lol

This is my list:

November

#53 Wine &amp; Cheese

#54 Mask 6th Edition

#55 OMG 4

#56 K Style

Super Lucky box #11

December

#67 Blackout!

#78 Dirty Gal

#68 Hair Salon


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> And for the love, someone update me on whether boxes are coming UPS now! :hehe:


I think it's too soon to tell.  It does seem like some are coming UPS but I don't know if they've switched permanently.  I would be happy if they switched because UPS delivers at 11am and DHL delivers at 4pm and I'd rather have my boxes sooner rather than later.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> Ah, that was so simple. I thought the 1 meant something about 1 year. So I have grey khaki black. Yup, that's going to be getting traded. I might as well draw my eyebrows on with a blue eyeliner, it would look just as natural as these colours would on me.


I will still check mine when I get home to look for that number just to double confirm.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 12, 2014)

There are less than 10 thanksgiving bundles left... I hope that these boxes sell out, new ones will come on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> And for the love, someone update me on whether boxes are coming UPS now! :hehe:


Mine today did come ups. I don't know if it didn't require a signature or my ups man just left it anyhow but it shows online as delivered.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

Strange, will be interesting to see how it plays out.  I'm not sure which courier I would prefer, but I'm definitely interested to hear if others get their boxes this way, or if they will continue to come UPS.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> There are less than 10 thanksgiving bundles left... I hope that these boxes sell out, new ones will come on Friday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow...that was quick! If they do only release once a week from now on, it'll be a mad scramble to get the bundles....not that I need any more of course...em...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi you are gonna be a busy girl lol


so is lorna!!  I think she has me beat!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 12, 2014)

I counted 37 boxes heading to Lorna's house!! Akin to what they said in Jaws..

You gonna need a bigger house!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

oh no - I really do not want UPS.  They refuse to leave my packages anymore due to a theft earlier this year and I have to either pick up the box at the hub or readdress it to my job.

I like DHL as I get a nice phone call and I can go on line &amp; just re-address it to my job if I am not home that day.


----------



## had706 (Nov 12, 2014)

I really prefer dhl too as I get the text and call. The ups package didn't even show up in my ups my choice notifications so the only way I knew it was coming was from the Memebox tracking email which does not always come before my boxes do!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

had706 said:


> I really prefer dhl too as I get the text and call. The ups package didn't even show up in my ups my choice notifications so the only way I knew it was coming was from the Memebox tracking email which does not always come before my boxes do!


and that is going to blow big time for me.  UPS is just awful in my area.  sigh.  Please memespies, do NOT GO UPS.  They aren't any better, just more of a pain in the behind.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh no - I really do not want UPS.  They refuse to leave my packages anymore due to a theft earlier this year and I have to either pick up the box at the hub or readdress it to my job.
> 
> I like DHL as I get a nice phone call and I can go on line &amp; just re-address it to my job if I am not home that day.


Yeah...is this a US thing or global? I just started getting cozy with my DHL guy. He knows when exactly to come and sends me text of the exact time when he will appear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, unless the UPS guy is as efficient or hotter, whichever. I did see the truck lurking around my area lately..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

I really don't seem to have much luck with UPS. I tend to always receive glass items broken whenever it's shipped through them, yet rarely ever have that problem with Fedex or DHL.I've also had UPS packages go missing multiple times, where UPS claimed they were delivered. ...While someone was home.

And the drivers around here don't seem particularly nice. Or dog friendly. Two delivery guys were careless when they were warned about our pooch trying to escape and were too impatient to let me just grab him while they delivered the boxes. Then both men drove off with my dog chasing after them, in the middle of the main road.

I think the only thing that could stop me from buying value sets is them switching over to UPS permanently.

And from what I've heard about UPS and their insane fees in some countries...I don't see that being a wise move for Memebox.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 12, 2014)

I finally made it to the post office before closing time to pick up my modeling masks. I asked about alternatives so I wouldn't have to be physically present to sign for every box, and they told me there was nothing they could do to help.

I'm driving home and see the postman ringing my doorbell -- I had my husband stop the car so I could jump out and chase him down. I think he thought I was completely nuts, but I was so excited because I won the Youngwoosa Green Tea Essence! I never win anything! ....and then I realized that I had him right there as a captive audience and didn't ask him about alternatives to signing for boxes. Crap.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@UberClaire Congratulations on the win! 

Honestly, it seems to depend on how strict your local post office is. My mailman spoke directly to his manager at the local post office, who allowed him to sign for my packages from here on forward. But if the person that runs your post office won't allow any other alternatives, then there's nothing your postal person can do it would seem.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

@@UberClaire I had success getting my RM package delivered by leaving a sticky note with the tracking number, my name printed and signed and wrote "Please deliver".  YMMV, like @@cfisher said, it really seems to vary from person to person and area to area.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 12, 2014)

Personally, I hate UPS's lack of professionalism. I once paid $100 extra for expedited shipping because I had a derby bout and needed my roller skates in time. Since they were coming from Vegas I justified the $100 extra dollars to get them here quickly. The driver must have lied when he said he'd tried to deliver it even though I was at the studio on pin &amp; needles all day anxiously waiting. They said they would not come back until the next day even though it was noon, and could not offer me a place to pickup. In the end it took two extra days of waiting and 100 extra dollars for non-expedited service. I've never found them to be very concerned with 'delivering' on their promises, or with concerning themselves with customer service. I've since learned this "Attempted Delivery" claim is often just bs.

Strangely, they are the biggest courier company! Bigger than FedEx and Purolator.

I feel for you ladies ... UPS sucks nads!


----------



## Moey (Nov 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Strange, will be interesting to see how it plays out.  I'm not sure which courier I would prefer, but I'm definitely interested to hear if others get their boxes this way, or if they will continue to come UPS.


@@tiedyedlifestyle - I really hope they don't start using UPS because they don't deliver on Saturdays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> that box will for ever be known as scary doll box,lol the only person i feel would love that  kind of doll would be admin lizzy. why didn't we get the dolls with the closed eyes not as scary,


i may be the lone person on liking this doll!  Oh it's still creepy to me, but my kids loooove it! And it's actually gotten them to put sunscreen on in the morning - I just tell  them to put on their "fairy faces"  LOL

Anyone doesn't want theirs, send 'em my way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> Ah, that was so simple. I thought the 1 meant something about 1 year. So I have grey khaki black. Yup, that's going to be getting traded. I might as well draw my eyebrows on with a blue eyeliner, it would look just as natural as these colours would on me.


I just checked my eyebrow powder and it has a 1 on it and it is the grey khaki black.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

I did win on the free sampling event. I got the Del Skin Camellia Spa Oil Foam. So happy cause I never win stuff


----------



## maii (Nov 12, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I did win on the free sampling event. I got the Del Skin Camellia Spa Oil Foam. So happy cause I never win stuff


Oh interesting, this proves there's more than one winner, cos the spa oil is what I won too!


----------



## Fae (Nov 12, 2014)

Did you ladies get tracking for your gifts? ^^


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

maii said:


> Oh interesting, this proves there's more than one winner, cos the spa oil is what I won too!


Awesome glad you won it too. I needed a cleanser as I only have a couple and I go through them pretty fast.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

Fae said:


> Did you ladies get tracking for your gifts? ^^


No tracking or email. My boyfriend texted me that he signed for a package from Memebox and I wasn't expecting anything


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Congratulations, of all the free sampling items, you did quite well!

@@maii I think it was last week's sampling event (or maybe the one before it?), but tons of ladies on here won things, some even won more than one item. I was surprised to see so many women on here alone win items, so I can't even imagine how many items they must have shipped out.

It's funny that no one seems to get email notifications to let them know they won anymore though.

Did anyone win something from that USA Exclusives thing yet?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LoveSkinCare Congratulations, of all the free sampling items, you did quite well!
> 
> @@maii I think it was last week's sampling event (or maybe the one before it?), but tons of ladies on here won things, some even won more than one item. I was surprised to see so many women on here alone win items, so I can't even imagine how many items they must have shipped out.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It was the one I wanted to win the most. He had texted me a pic of the box while I was at work and the value was $11 so I thought it was going to be a lip gloss, LOL. I was quite surprised when I opened it. I wonder how they choose who wins. 
I don't think I have heard anyone say they won anything from the USA sampling


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I finally got a response from memebox about sending my value set out as standard shipping instead of express. Basically they said sorry but there is nothing they can do since the box has already shipped. I thought they would offer something as compensation, a few memepoints or upgrade another box to express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 12, 2014)

That's BS!  The point of buying a value set is getting that free express!!~  I agree, they should've compensated you in some way for THEIR error.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare I wonder how they select as well, it is such an odd way to do a giveaway isn't it? It's always nice to know when ladies on here win things. I see it as some sort of community victory...But it's even nicer to know the people claiming to have used things they haven't (how hilarious that they're trying to scam the system to win a prize, when they don't even have to!) have one less item available to win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No one has said anything about winning the USA Exclusives thing, but not many people write reviews for those items, so I think if they ever do get around to it...The ladies of MUT should win quite a few of them. Several people on here said they were going to write reviews for the items they've used, and like I said...I didn't see many new reviews at the end of that thing. 

@Starr101 From my experience, they don't usually just give you the points unless you respond to their "apology." Like, I had to FIGHT to get a points refund for them charging me state tax for a state I don't live in when they changed my address. I really suggest responding to the email and trying to politely say you understand that mistakes happen, then just ask if they could compensate you in some way and mention you purchase the value set for the express shipping (don't we all?), or something of the sort. I'm quite certain they won't upgrade anything else, but I think you can get some points for it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 12, 2014)

@@cfisher I definitely like seeing the ladies on here win stuff. I did a few of the free sampling reviews but I never wrote a fake one. Mine always said why I thought it would be good. I thought they would delete them once the event was over. I did write some for the products I have used during that obscure time when no one knew how it was to work, LOL.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

@@starry101 @@cfisher I recently had a CS situation with a damaged from Jeju box. Two of the items (toner and serum) leaked all over the box.

This box was supposed to be a gift and obviously I couldn't give it to anyone ruined with half empty products.

The CS rep I emailed offered 7 memepoints for the damage. To which I responded, "how does 7 memepoints good towards a future purchase help with this current issue?" There were a few back and forth's to no avail,

Ultimately I insisted on speaking with a supervisor or a different customer service rep.

Long story short..Gwen who is AWESOME, wrote back right away.Apologized profusely, said my frustration was totally warranted and is sending a replacement.

So my advice to you is don't let one bad rep make the decision on how it should be handled. Let them clearly know that you NEEDED Express shipping because the boxes had to arrive by a certain date. And then tell them they need to fix their error ASAP. If your complaint is falling on deaf ears, then ask to be in touch with a supervisor or another customer service rep.

There are a few great CS people there now, like Gwen, who totally get it. And will fix it. Good luck and keep us posted!

EDited to say Congrats to all the winners!!!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I agree, I had to fight over that $30ish in state taxes, and I find that if you don't make it clear that you're serious about some sort of compensation, often times they just won't do anything to try to fix the issue.

And I am really glad you were able to get a replacement. Their system for point compensation is so bizarre to me. Like, usually they give either 4 or 5 items for a damaged/missing item, no matter what the value of it was. And if there's an issue with two items, they just add a couple of points. You got really lucky though, I think you're the first person to get a replacement box over such a situation. Hope this is a sign of good things to come!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm procrastinating getting up and doing things so I'm going to list a few things I think would go well in MCWL4 from the Memeshop.



Spoiler



YET Don't Worry Mask Sheet Set ARIUL Ariul Tell Me Your Wish Hand Cream So Rich MAKEON Mermaid Waterproof Gel Eyeliner Set SECRETKEY Sweet Glam Tint Glow (really I just want them to send me the purple one so I don't have to buy it for 40 damn dollars)	A;T FOX Makeup Designer Kit-Black Tea  

and I can't find anything else hahaha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm a little embarrassed to post this list ladies but I still think others have me beat so I don't feel so bad. Haha

*November Boxes*

Luckybox #11

Global #17

Step-By-Step Skincare

WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese

Wine &amp; Cheese (yes, I ordered two. yes, I have issues)

Miracle Masks &amp; Bloggers Picks

Green Food Cosmetics

Skincare Elixir &amp; F/W Natural Makeup

Scrub 2 &amp; Oil Therapy

OMG 4 &amp; For Dry &amp; Sensitive Skin

Rapunzel

*December Boxes*

Global #18

Hair Salon &amp; Dirty Gal

Pumpkin Pie Cosmetics &amp; Anniversary Box

Cleanse &amp; Tone

Wish Upon A Mask

Apple Mojito

Cleopatra &amp; Wonder Woman &amp; The Empress's Secret

Hot &amp; Cool Cosmetics &amp; Garden of Eden

Blackout

I have issues...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

I totally remember that @@cfisher

That was before the CS changes and now they do actually have a few good people. I'm sure it was beyond frustrating.

My big lesson of the day is 'never let an incompetent person have the final word". Ever.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

I adore you @@MemeJunkie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

I really hope they don't switch to UPS in Canada. I would probably never buy another value set if they did. Not only is UPS more likely to get reassessed in customs (which I know is a risk and customs is my burden to pay) but UPS charges really high processing and brokerage fees. So a $23 box would probably cost double that by the time all the fees were added on.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 12, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Honestly, I just feel like customer service gets their act together for like a week, and they come in and deal with tons of old issues, then everyone vanishes and drops the ball for awhile. But here's hoping things are different now that they've had a long break. 

@@MemeJunkie I'm far too lazy, and embarrassed I'm sure, to go and look up the boxes I have coming. But I tend to have that same mentality about it, I'm always comforted when others have more than me.  :lol:


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 12, 2014)

My DHL delivery is being funky

12 Departed Facility in SYDNEY - AUSTRALIA SYDNEY - AUSTRALIA 11:38 11 Processed at MELBOURNE - AUSTRALIA MELBOURNE - AUSTRALIA 11:01 10 Processed at SYDNEY - AUSTRALIA SYDNEY - AUSTRALIA 02:55 This doesn't make sense, did they fly it to melbourne from sydney then fly it back to sydney... GIMMIEMYBOXESINEEEEDTHEM.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 12, 2014)

Has Memebox ever restocked  My Dessert box?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

I just picked up two of the Neogen Gold and Caviar pads.

I had a few points plus the $10 coupon so they were a steal.

Question...how long do these free shipping items stay on the site?

I am hoping to pop another one or two of them in my cart as part of a bigger order on Friday.

(I think they would make a fantastic gift for holidays!!!)

Do you think they will be around then?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 12, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@starry101...
> 
> So my advice to you is don't let one bad rep make the decision on how it should be handled. Let them clearly know that you NEEDED Express shipping because the boxes had to arrive by a certain date. And then tell them they need to fix their error ASAP. If your complaint is falling on deaf ears, then ask to be in touch with a supervisor or another customer service rep.
> 
> There are a few great CS people there now, like Gwen, who totally get it. And will fix it. Good luck and keep us posted!


I completely agree with this.  You were promised and paid for express shipping and received standard.  This is not acceptable.  I would suggest to them that a fair compensation would be to receive express shipping in lieu of standard on your next order that would normally have standard shipping, such as a single box, if you so choose.

But then, I'm old and crabby and don't give a flying squirrel about standing up for things any more.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 12, 2014)

My orders for November and December:

Nov:

My cute wish list 4

Volume Up

Global 17

Super Luckybox 11

Dec:

Blackout

Apple mojito

Empress's secrets

Wonder woman

It's interesting that not many people have ordered volume up im hoping for lip plumping, and face and body plumping things


----------



## biancardi (Nov 12, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> My orders for November and December:
> 
> Nov:
> 
> ...


I am hoping for hair texturizing and volume products.  No OILS...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 12, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> My orders for November and December:
> 
> Nov:
> 
> ...


I ordered Volume Up and feel really "up" about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am hoping for face "lifting"  items , like masks and serums etc.

As well as wrinkle plumpers....


----------



## engawa (Nov 12, 2014)

I was waffling about getting the Thanksgiving boxes and now the bundle &amp; the "for me" single are sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe such a vague box sold out so quickly!


----------



## athy (Nov 12, 2014)

@@engawa oh no, I wanted the bundle but I was waffilng too D:

Must be because everyone's so starved from lack of new boxes...


----------



## starry101 (Nov 12, 2014)

engawa said:


> I was waffling about getting the Thanksgiving boxes and now the bundle &amp; the "for me" single are sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe such a vague box sold out so quickly!


They could have put up a CPM2+MCW3 bundle and it probably would have sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 12, 2014)

@@biancardi and @@LisaLeah

I agree with you both, it would be great to get a hair voloumiser, and I'm obsessed with anti wrinkle creams and masks to plump out wrinkles! This made me feel excited about the box


----------



## engawa (Nov 12, 2014)

I ordered the Oh Sheet Mask holiday box to make up for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like Christmas better anyway! Hmmph.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 12, 2014)

I guess I better check out this Oh sheet mask place...


----------



## ashleylind (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been trying to be good, but I think that's out the window now. Can somebody PM me the $10 off code?

My November/December orders...

*November*

Step-by-Step Skincare (in transit)

Citrus Care (in transit)

Foot Therapy (in transit)

Miracle Masks (11/14)

For Dry and Sensitive (11/18)

Cute 4 (11/18)

Oil Therapy (11/21)

Scrub 2 (11/21)

Global 17 (11/24)

Green Food Cosmetics (11/28)

Skincare Elixir (11/28)

*December*

Cleanse and Tone (12/8)

Wish Upon a Mask (12/10)

Global 18 (12/24)

I'm proud at how toned down December is. But I'm thinking I might need another box or two.


----------



## gypsy696 (Nov 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep so it was just to give us 2 points off the box, rather than the $3 or $6 off each box. thats not actually vip, especially when you get a $10 off code after ordering now is better than vip codes.


what $10 code are so many of you talking about? Can someone please share if not using theirs? The vip codes this month are pretty useless - i cant justify spending another 200 bucks to get 20% off again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jozbnt (Nov 12, 2014)

My Memebox list used to be much crazier but has since dwindled with all the changes...

November:

-Step by Step (shipped)

-911 Beauty

-F/W Natural Makeup

December:

-Apple Mojito

-Colour Box Bundle

-Global #18


----------



## blinded (Nov 12, 2014)

@@ashleylind and @@gypsy696 PM'd you both


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

Is the $10 off $50 a generic code? I didn't get this one either...but it's probably because they never sent me my VIP codes this month, and then responded to me with a generic e-mail telling me to subscribe to their newsletter. *eyeroll*

I'm late to the party, but here are the boxes I have coming my way in case anyone cares! LOL



Spoiler



Shipped

step by step skincare
 
November
wine and cheese
WTF Box
mask #6 miracle masks
cute wishlist #4
global #17
 
December
blackout
petit treasures
My Pouch Essentials
Oh! My Lips
Cleanse and Tone
Wish Upon a Mask
Brighten and Correct
Global #18



This list will surely be much bigger soon since I am laying in wait for more boxes to be released this month. I want to make a large purchase of 6-8 boxes and use the 20% off $200 coupon along with points and an referral link. I do this every so often so I can get a large chunk of boxes at a big discount. But there hasn't been anything exciting lately, and I really want to carry my boxes into January rather than overwhelm myself even more in December. This month is scary-full of Memeboxes. I've already gotten 6 and I have 5 more coming. Since i'm not a Memebox-specific blogger (although I do heavily feature them) I don't like to overload with memebox reviews. November is going to be the exception though...there's just WAY too many!


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

The $10 off code was in the receipt for my Honey Box restock order, not sure what dates the receipt was given out but if you ordered anything recently you might have it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Is the $10 off $50 a generic code?


Naw, it's the code one receives when making a shop order. I like that new style! 

edit: also box orders


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Ha ha, I totally know I buy more when I get the Order Confirmation with the $10 off $50 coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT- I was so good with my buying today. I never could " sell" myself on the Thanksgiving box or the value set-- it could be wonderful, or I could be really thankful if I didn't get it- j/k... 

My shopping cart had a ton of things I really didn't NEED with the Thanksgiving bundle, the Hair Care box and the Wonder Woman box. ( bought the others in stock a while back)

And I had the 3 Lucky Boxes, because I like Lucky Box a lot- and this was a bundle for less shipping.. 

I waffled until the Thanksgiving set had sold out. Then I looked at everything else.. I decided then that I didn't need a Hair Care box at all since all I do at home is wash my hair and let it air dry overnight or blow dry it if I'm going out in a hurry, although I think it will be a luxurious box to have. And, that my attraction to the Wonder Woman box* is *the BB or CC cushion compact on the art work and it might not have one at all as time has shown us with boxes.. Or it might have one, and that's the breaks for those of us who didn't get it but would have used the compact..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I ended up using my Coupon and points on the 3 Lucky box set. I now have ANOTHER $10 off $50 coupon and some points and am really hoping for great boxes on Friday, if we are getting more this week. IDK but hope so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 13, 2014)

Little Mermaid and Cinderella just arrived..



Spoiler



Little Mermaid

Does anyone even use soap any more?? I mean they are handy because mum or dad are constantly asking for soap but sheesh I'm over it!

The serum and masks are cool, I'll use those for sure. same with the moisturiser, it's a product that I always use and I like trying new ones so that's all good.

The peeling gel isn't really my thing, I think they are majorly gimmicky but then again Grinif is supposed to be an ok brand so I guess I'll try it out.

The Cinderella box I like, no love! I never actively buy makeup boxes except K-style but this one is a majorly pleasant surprise for me. I just hope the Tony Moly BCDation is a good product because I have two now..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Zaralis I really like that



Spoiler



TonyMoly BCDation


, I hope you can too.  I know everyone's skin is different but for some reason, that product just did it for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@Zaralis I really like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good! That makes me hopeful! I'd like to just open it and try it but I have too many similar products already open and something is bound to go to waste!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @@Zaralis I really like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had just one of those, as the ad for it is really a " wowzer" of an ad.  It's funny how we end up with 2-3 of the same things, or none at all, just the luck of the box.. I'm drowning in Aloe and brown metallic eyeliners.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

*** BOX ALERT****

Just got an email. WINE AND CHEESE now has a delayed shipping date of 11/ 19.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@LisaLeah The free sampling items used to last until the next ones were available, so about a week. However, they do sell out at times. On the day they went on sale, there was a point where there was only 12 left, but it seems they added more, which they do a lot. No idea if they'll be available Friday, but with them being so expensive I don't think they'll sell out as fast as the modeling masks and such used to. Considering how long the camel creams hung around, I doubt Neogen gave them a very limited amount of them.

I think a lot of us will probably grab one or two to reach the $200 on Friday. And really, I think those would make AMAZING gifts, and no one is going to think you only paid about $20 for them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@GirlyGirlie Thanks for the update! I hope this means there's an amazingggg item they're waiting to arrive for the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

The Memebox Special #53 Wine&amp;Cheese shipping date is delay *from Nov. 13th to Nov. 19th.*

bite me memebox bite me


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Oh good! That makes me hopeful! I'd like to just open it and try it but I have too many similar products already open and something is bound to go to waste!


Thats the one good thing about getting so many Memeboxes.  I don't have to feel bad if I try one and it doesn't work out because I have so many other options!  I've found three that work well and several that don't.  Three is better than zero, though!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The Memebox Special #53 Wine&amp;Cheese shipping date is delay *from Nov. 13th to Nov. 19th.*
> 
> bite me memebox bite me


Was Innisfree spoilered for this box? I forget, but the text if the email said they were waiting on Innisfree.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@LisaLeah The free sampling items used to last until the next ones were available, so about a week. However, they do sell out at times. On the day they went on sale, there was a point where there was only 12 left, but it seems they added more, which they do a lot. No idea if they'll be available Friday, but with them being so expensive I don't think they'll sell out as fast as the modeling masks and such used to. Considering how long the camel creams hung around, I doubt Neogen gave them a very limited amount of them.
> 
> I think a lot of us will probably grab one or two to reach the $200 on Friday. And really, I think those would make AMAZING gifts, and no one is going to think you only paid about $20 for them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie Thanks for the update! I hope this means there's an amazingggg item they're waiting to arrive for the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Depends on what your idea of " Amazinggggg" is..

Box is delayed because of the Innisfree product... they blame Innisfree in the email. I guess that's the last of Innisfree in our Memeboxes LOLOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Was Innisfree spoilered for this box? I forget, but the text if the email said they were waiting on Innisfree.


Yes, it was. Memebox posted the older version of the product as a spoiler on FB and on the box description.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 13, 2014)

I just got an email that the Innisfree box will be delayed as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It will now be shipped on the 27th.



Spoiler



Dear Memebox Fan,

Thank you for purchasing Superbox #85.

We appereciate for awaiting the great Superbox #85; however, unfortunately here is unwelcome news.

The Superbox #85 shipping date is delay from Nov. 13th to Nov. 27th.

Because, Innisfree is really popular in Korea, therefore, our Vender sends the items a little bit late to delivery to our warehouse.

We apologize for sending unhappy news.

Due to a delay from our vendors, we are waiting to make sure your box ships out in perfect condition.

We hope you understand us for this issue.

If you have any questions for it, please let us know anytime.
Thank you and sorry for inconvenience.


Cheers,
Memebox Global Team


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

Ok thanks. I have too many boxes coming (like all of us), I couldn't remember!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

Something is going on with Innisfree, RRS completely stopped selling their products, and I recently had an order canceled because all of my Innisfree items on another site were "unavailable."

Part of me thinks they're going to try to cut off ties with companies they supply, so they can focus on their global shop. 

I really hope that's not the case.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got an email that the Innisfree box will be delayed as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It will now be shipped on the 27th.
> 
> ...


I don't recall a US subscription box EVER blaming one of its product manufacturers for a box being late..

Maybe Memebox did so with Innisfree's permission and so forth, but it seems a bit rude to me for one company to blame another for issues which are internal between the vendors.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Something is going on with Innisfree, RRS completely stopped selling their products, and I recently had an order canceled because all of my Innisfree items on another site were "unavailable."
> 
> Part of me thinks they're going to try to cut off ties with companies they supply, so they can focus on their global shop.
> 
> I really hope that's not the case.


I hope not! Innisfree shipping sucks!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Something is going on with Innisfree, RRS completely stopped selling their products, and I recently had an order canceled because all of my Innisfree items on another site were "unavailable."
> 
> Part of me thinks they're going to cut off ties with companies they supply, so they can focus on their global shop.


I think that maybe they weren't expecting such a huge response to their global shop and possibly are a bit overwhelmed with the multiple vending contracts they have with sites/stores etc on top of keeping up with a huge global website etc. It seems like they've been behind on shipping things out to their vendors, so it's possible that they are just adjusting to the heavier demand.

I'm fine with waiting on the wine and cheese box, honestly. I feel like I have SO many boxes coming and at least 4 that still need to be reviewed, so having a little more time to catch up is welcomed on my end! LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ok thanks. I have too many boxes coming (like all of us), I couldn't remember!


I had to update my master list yesterday, as I had left one account off. It was really eye- opening and as a result,

I've streamlined. Seeing it all written down was-- well, it isn't reasonable. Just like when I had 35-40 US subscription boxes a month, it wasn't reasonable for just one person.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Is there a new $10 off coupon, or is it the same as the other one?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

I am surprised too that Memebox stated the reason for the delay, usually companies just say they are still waiting on a shipment to arrive or something of the sorts. I also begin to wonder if it's one of those deals that's made on a handshake we always hear about from Korea, and that the date was felt to be flexible.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

lol so next week will be even more chaotic. I have 2 bundles shipped on two days now.... oh dear

what annoys me is that they knew before today and tell me just as it was probably about to ship


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I had to update my master list yesterday, as I had left one account off. It was really eye- opening and as a result,
> 
> I've streamlined. Seeing it all written down was-- well, it isn't reasonable. Just like when I had 35-40 US subscription boxes a month, it wasn't reasonable for just one person.


Haha, I feel you! I'm nearing 100 boxes since July. I now look under my bed where Memeland is, have a minor panic attack and go find something else to do. I need to clear some product out but I can't.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Is there a new $10 off coupon, or is it the same as the other one?


I got the same one today.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Is there a new $10 off coupon, or is it the same as the other one?


Starry101, if you mean my post, they are sending limited time use $10 codes off a $50 or more purchase in every Order Confirmation for VIPS and Affiliates. It's a one time only use code every time.. or mine says it is but I have, in fact, reused them. Ha.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@MissJexie I really did consider that, but what shocks me is that "everyone" from them seems to be completely sold out, which is what throws me off. And it really happened all at once, like RRS pulled the entire Innisfree section, and the small Korean skincare site I shopped through said in the email they were having trouble working with Innisfree, but the items I ordered weren't popular ones like sheet masks and such. Not trying to say I know anything, I just wonder what is going on, and it seems strange for everyone to be having issues with their entire line all at once. I know other brands have sort of cut off ties with a lot of those major sites as well, once they got a global shop up and running, which makes sense since places like RRS are definitely their competition.

@@GirlyGirlie I've never seen them blame a specific brand, though I have had a lot of them tell me something is delayed because they're still waiting on something. I do sort of think this could be a situation though where Innisfree didn't come through on their agreement to have the items by a certain time though, or the same goes for whichever company they ordered the Innisfree item from. (But to be clear, I do agree it's still unprofessional to state this to their customers. Just not surprised, but I think very little surprises me with Memebox lately.)


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, thanksgiving boxes are almost gone, the value set and the for me is Sold out


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Haha, I feel you! I'm nearing 100 boxes since July. I now look under my bed where Memeland is, have a minor panic attack and go find something else to do. I need to clear some product out but I can't.


Yes. Two weeks ago, I had 48 boxes left to ship to me. I've gotten a few last week and this week, but still in the 40's paid for and ready to ship.

And I have over 50 boxes never opened yet. I've opened probably 20 and am using the products. IDK- my cleaning lady is also a professional organizer, so I think I'm going to hire her to organize my products and things for me soon. Very soon, as the numbers alone show this is not a good way to treat great skincare products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Thats the one good thing about getting so many Memeboxes.  I don't have to feel bad if I try one and it doesn't work out because I have so many other options!  I've found three that work well and several that don't.  Three is better than zero, though!


Haha it is!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I got the same one today.


Hmm, wonder if they updated tonight ( USA " tonight") because mine is different. Have you noticed that sometimes you can use them more than once? LOL.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 13, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I just picked up two of the Neogen Gold and Caviar pads.
> 
> I had a few points plus the $10 coupon so they were a steal.
> 
> ...


The emails from Memebox says that the free shipping lasts until 11/30, but I'm not sure if that means they will also be on sale that long.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Kind of sad that the innisfree box is delayed for two weeks but it does make sense they are running low on stock from the recent sales on their global site. Hopefully that will give Memebox enough time to curate a really great box...


----------



## theori3 (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Starry101, if you mean my post, they are sending limited time use $10 codes off a $50 or more purchase in every Order Confirmation for VIPS and Affiliates. It's a one time only use code every time.. or mine says it is but I have, in fact, reused them. Ha.


The code is sent to all types of accounts, not just VIP and Affiliate accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks like there is only the one $10 off $50 code that lasts until November 16 floating around now.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 13, 2014)

Geez...I hate waiting for a box I am excited about. Another 2 weeks for Innisfree?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Since it is Innisfree's warehouse fault and not Memebox's, they should throw in a free Krabag. Just sayin' :X







I'm sure there's space.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Or the free express shipping as a compensation...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I really did consider that, but what shocks me is that "everyone" from them seems to be completely sold out, which is what throws me off. And it really happened all at once, like RRS pulled the entire Innisfree section, and the small Korean skincare site I shopped through said in the email they were having trouble working with Innisfree, but the items I ordered weren't popular ones like sheet masks and such. Not trying to say I know anything, I just wonder what is going on, and it seems strange for everyone to be having issues with their entire line all at once. I know other brands have sort of cut off ties with a lot of those major sites as well, once they got a global shop up and running, which makes sense since places like RRS are definitely their competition.
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie I've never seen them blame a specific brand, though I have had a lot of them tell me something is delayed because they're still waiting on something. I do sort of think this could be a situation though where Innisfree didn't come through on their agreement to have the items by a certain time though, or the same goes for whichever company they ordered the Innisfree item from. (But to be clear, I do agree it's still unprofessional to state this to their customers. Just not surprised, but I think very little surprises me with Memebox lately.)


I know we all have our preferences for K- beauty shopping sites.

At the current time, BeautynetKorea.com has 96 Innisfree full sized items in stock. KoreaDepart.com has over 11 pages- they didn't give a total count. Wishtrend.com doesn't list any Innisfree.. Don't know if they ever did, but I think I ordered a ton of sheet masks from them in the " refunding error" thing they did to us with PayPal, LOL.

I have a large supply of Innisfree masks so they either came from the wishtrend.com buy or from a mega sheet mask buy I did around the same time at BNK.  To be clear here, BNK has always given discounts on purchases, free shipping, and lots of samples. .


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm just annoyed they told me on the day it was too ship tbh...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The code is sent to all types of accounts, not just VIP and Affiliate accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks like there is only the one $10 off $50 code that lasts until November 16 floating around now.


I got one tonight that does not expire until the 24th. 

I didn't know how they send them- it seemed that only my VIP and Affiliate accounts get them, but they are my major accounts.  Thanks for setting me straight on that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hmm, wonder if they updated tonight ( USA " tonight") because mine is different. Have you noticed that sometimes you can use them more than once? LOL.


Ohh, that's interesting! I got the same one I already had when I purchased last night.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I fear that them listing the items doesn't mean they're available. KoreaDepart also can't fill the Innisfree items that I ordered, it seems. But they didn't cancel my order, just the Innisfree. And it was one of their not very well popular lip balms, and some plain sheet masks, not really popular items. Who knows what is going on.

I have so many Innisfree sheet masks, I grabbed so many sets of 3 on RRS when they had a great sale on them a few months ago. I didn't have anything canceled that I desparately wanted or anything, I just think it's a shame. Especially since the prices are so vastly different for a lot of their items, especially the more expensive skincare ones.

@@Jane George I agree, I wish we had been given notice in advance. I wonder if they just assumed they'd get everything at the last minute though. I was really excited for the bundle with WTF. Isn't there another big bundle coming next week? Er, I need to go look at @@veritazy's list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: There's a new $10 off $50 that doesn't expire until the 24th? Wow, I guess this email code thing might be a regular thing for awhile. Nice!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Ohh, that's interesting! I got the same one I already had when I purchased last night.


IDK. I used a code and got a different one tonight. I hadn't bought anything from Memebox in a while-- the code I used was close to the expiration date.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher i have omg 4/dry and sensitive on the 18th...

they'll all come when paul is on days grrr which means I will film with Edward running around in the background


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I fear that them listing the items doesn't mean they're available. KoreaDepart also can't fill the Innisfree items that I ordered, it seems. But they didn't cancel my order, just the Innisfree. And it was one of their not very well popular lip balms, and some plain sheet masks, not really popular items. Who knows what is going on.
> 
> I have so many Innisfree sheet masks, I grabbed so many sets of 3 on RRS when they had a great sale on them a few months ago. I didn't have anything canceled that I desparately wanted or anything, I just think it's a shame. Especially since the prices are so vastly different for a lot of their items, especially the more expensive skincare ones.
> 
> ...


I've not ever ordered from Korea Depart, I don't think, but there was no " sold out" by any of the Innisfree products. 

Also, BeautyNetKorea.com has a large selection of the brand, but it could be old stock..My experience with them is that if something is sold out there, they are usually quick to flag it as " Sold Out' and then remove it from the site before forever and a day. To be honest, the  huge number of " Sold Out" products is why I do not shop with RRS. I find the site to be really frustrating with all the " out of stock- but we didn't tell you" things. LOL.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

Is anyone else still waiting for Jeju? I've had no updates since October 28th. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George I have that exact set coming, that's the one! Haha, I can just picture a kid running back and forth screaming and waving his arms around whilst his mother opens her pink boxes for the webcam. We can't let anything get in the way of our unboxings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@GirlyGirlie I purchase from Koreadepart a few times a year, and sadly they always do that. They don't really seem to mark things sold out as sold out until I guess they're convinced they can't get their hands on it anytime soon (soon being a relative term) and they don't list things as discontinued until months after it's discontinued and completely sold out. So them not listing something as sold out, sadly does not mean it's available.

I do think some sites may have older inventory as well, so I'm really curious to see what happens in the not so distant future. I'm sure we'll find out sooner than later. 

I know it's frustrating when RRS does that, especially since a lot of times they'll hold your order to try to get items, then not tell you until they're shipping out everything else. But I have that issue with TesterKorea and KoreaDepart a lot. It seems pretty standard for them to run out of things. I just wish they worked on communicating this to customers right away. I've had some sites hold my idea for a month before telling me what is going on, Yikes!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for Jeju? I've had no updates since October 28th. It's driving me crazy!


I got mine yesterday- I think. I'm waiting on several boxes that others have- Tony Moly, Holika Holika, Dessert box, IDK what all.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher I have to play race the sun atm due to it deciding 4pm is a great time to go down.

tbh he normally jumps on my bed in the next room while i unbox


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George I have that exact set coming, that's the one! Haha, I can just picture a kid running back and forth screaming and waving his arms around whilst his mother opens her pink boxes for the webcam. We can't let anything get in the way of our unboxings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie I purchase from Koreadepart a few times a year, and sadly they always do that. They don't really seem to mark things sold out as sold out until I guess they're convinced they can't get their hands on it anytime soon (soon being a relative term) and they don't list things as discontinued until months after it's discontinued and completely sold out. So them not listing something as sold out, sadly does not mean it's available.
> 
> ...


Have you had any experiences with BeautyNetKorea.com? I've found they have really good day to day prices, and usually have what I ordered in stock. Shipping is free, too. Nothing earth shattering, but a much better selection overall than Memebox shop has, IMO...

IDK if you have a blog, but if you don't get a lot of Memepoints through referrals, BNK has nice things and fast shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

I have only ever used BNK and find them good... slow but good


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George Ah, that is quite early to use daylight. He must enjoy being able to jump around on your bed while you deal with your blog. From the way you describe him, he sounds like a little ball of energy. 

@@GirlyGirlie Oh, the Memeshop has no selection really. But then again, they don't really have the sort of sales to justify selling high end brands, and their pricing would be laughable at best if they did. I do occasionally use BeautyNetKorea when I'm after a specific item, usually they're the only place that has something I'm looking for after it's recently discontinued, and they do have the best prices on a few items I occasionally search for.

But I usually shop elsewhere, since I tend to save a lot more when I purchase the bulk of my Korean skincare on sites with better prices, as long as I can take advantage of the shipping by doing a reasonable sized order. Which I know most people prefer not to do.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2014)

Since we're all sharing boxes we're waiting on, here's what my list looks like so far.

*November:*


Rose
While You Were Sleeping
Wine and Cheese
Miracle Masks
Thanksgiving For You
Thanksgiving For Me
Global #17
Tea Tree
Skincare Elixir

*December:*


Hair Salon
Dirty Gal
Wish Upon a Mask
Empress Secrets
Global #18

I used to buy a lot more, but had to slow it down to just a few boxes per month, otherwise I simply can't ever catch up on blog reviews.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher the midwifes weren't happy doing traces on me when pregnant as he never stayed still and kicked the thing to monitor him... i should have known what I was letting myself in for then.

i wonder what they will realease tomorrow


----------



## veritazy (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher I'm currently in love with Testerkorea. It took 7 days shipping to reach me in central EU. Say whuuu...? And the selections are pretty good too. Too bad shipping starting price has to be &gt;$4. There are several sellers on ebay with some random sales too. Never bought from them, but the free shipping is always great when you are just looking for an item or two. 



Jane George said:


> I have only ever used BNK and find them good... slow but good


I bought with BNK before too. Fuss-free, but returns aren't great because points are difficult to accumulate and use. They also sold out and never restocked on a few items. Otherwise, I think with free shipping and some occasional sales, they are pretty good. 

We can all transfer our extended talk here too! This thread is nearing 1.6k woot!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George Haha, oh my. 

Yes! So anxious to see what they release tomorrow. I'm really curious to see how many boxes they release as well. I sure hope it's a comfortable number.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy Yeah, the things I buy through BeautyNetKorea tend to be things that aren't really available on other sites, or just aren't available for a better price. I find that the items I can find on eBay, I can usually get on sites like RRS or TesterKorea. There's rarely ever something I want in such a quick period of time, that I'm not willing to just wait until I place a large order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TesterKorea has been shipped out things REALLY quickly lately! I hope this trend continues.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 13, 2014)

I really love BNK/f2plus1 on ebay. I always got my stuff in two weeks and a lot of free samples. The reason i prefer koreadepart is the tracking Number. I have to pay for shipping (but when i buy like 4 items or more it's like free shipping bc of their low prices), but i get a tracking Number and i usually get it in a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I really love BNK/f2plus1 on ebay. I always got my stuff in two weeks and a lot of free samples. The reason i prefer koreadepart is the tracking Number. I have to pay for shipping (but when i buy like 4 items or more it's like free shipping bc of their low prices), but i get a tracking Number and i usually get it in a week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are great on eBay!! I just received the really cute Etude House light pink faux leather pochette that looks like a macaron from them this week. I think I got 10-12 samples too. Amazing price for the adorable item, incredible shipping time ( 2 other Korean sellers still haven't delivered the merch.) and the samples are fun, but I always forget to use them LOL. ( That's why I dropped so many USA boxes and went to Memebox- I forget to use sample sized products).


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> They are great on eBay!! I just received the really cute Etude House light pink faux leather pochette that looks like a macaron from them this week. I think I got 10-12 samples too. Amazing price for the adorable item, incredible shipping time ( 2 other Korean sellers still haven't delivered the merch.) and the samples are fun, but I always forget to use them LOL. ( That's why I dropped so many USA boxes and went to Memebox- I forget to use sample sized products).


Whaaaaat? I need that in my life!

Im recently got sulwhasoo samples from another seller (will check the name if youre interested), 5ml little jars (essential firming cream) and i got it in a week! it's glorious, i love it, and other Than the 5ml sample jars are being a better value, i love that i can use it up before i contaminate them which is a HUGE concern for me with full sized jars. Especially if they are expensive. I never use my fingers but even with clean spatula and all... Theres Still the air and i dont think the spatula can ever be clean enough... Im a hygene freak.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, suppose with the Innisfree box delayed, it'll give me an extra day or so to try and organise the other boxes that should have arrived by then lol!! Would be nice if they upgraded shipping to express though otherwise it'll be into December before it arrives.


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is anyone else still waiting for Jeju? I've had no updates since October 28th. It's driving me crazy!


Still waiting for mine and the skinfood, my boxes usually arrive in 6-10 days,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, suppose with the Innisfree box delayed, it'll give me an extra day or so to try and organise the other boxes that should have arrived by then lol!! Would be nice if they upgraded shipping to express though otherwise it'll be into December before it arrives.


I emailed them with the suggestion to upgrade both delayed boxes with Innisfree products to express- then remembered that mine already are. I hope they do for others, and I also think some points compensation is in order for the Wine and Cheese box.. Mine actually was for a gift for a wine lover friend of mine's birthday. It will not get here for the event. Going shopping tomorrow to get her another gift now. ( sigh.)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a feeling that Memebox is never going to deal with Innisfree again. Whether or not they work with them directly, or through another wholesale seller of Innisfree. 

Especially after the onslaught of emails from angry customers I think this will bring them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 13, 2014)

Just got my Pony palette!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's really pretty and the pans are bigger than I expected.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

Tbh I am irritated but not really angry enough to email or even break a sweat


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have a feeling that Memebox is never going to deal with Innisfree again. Whether or not they work with them directly, or through another wholesale seller of Innisfree.
> 
> Especially after the onslaught of emails from angry customers I think this will bring them.


With the caveat that Innisfree may have totally told Memebox to say they were overloaded and Memebox did so.. yes, I'd venture a guess at this point that unless Innisfree gets " caught up" and offers Memebox a total sweetheart deal on several products, this may be the end of them working together. 

I've emailed Memebox about both boxes- Not happy because my Innisfree is supposed to be an express box and I KNOW the other box in the set is available.. The other box ---( I feel so inferior saying this on MUT--- but it's the CPM 2 box)  also happens to have two products which are my " winter skin" HG products=== the really great ( for me) Hallibong serum spray and the TM Appletox which is a skin saver for me right now..I seriously could roll naked in it, I love everything about it so much. And I know others " just don't". But, one day you will be 55 and will like the way your skin feels with these products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never thought I would be older than 17- on top of the world singing and doing modeling and pageants on weekends. And desperately trying to keep all facial shine away as it is the kiss of death on stage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But it happens to all of us if we live busy lives and cave to the unfulfilled promises of US skincare thick heavy creams and 5 night serums and 4 day serums, none of which made my skin happy or healthy.

We are in a freaky cold front and our heat is HVAC all electric- two large units.. .Killer for sensitive skin that can get dry in a hurry. I layer my K- skincare like crazy now, and the difference is remarkable. I think the smell of the Hallibong serum and the Appletox kind of gives me an endorphin high. Not sure if that's possible but it feels like it is, LOL.

Shouldn't we have emails about new boxes already if we are getting new boxes? Just wondering..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsy696 (Nov 13, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@ashleylind and @@gypsy696 PM'd you both


Thanks! Just ordered using your code - the neogen gold caviar thing and the rose sleeping mask. $10 off code and 41 memepoints, so I paid nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> AND I got the same code as you in my order confirmation!

An aside, if anyone wants my 20% off $200 purchase code, let me know. I am not using mine this month.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie i think it is tomorrow for new releases


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George @@GirlyGirlie If anything, the only thing that bothers me is them letting us know so late, since they were suppose to ship out now. But I really don't care much. Unless I had planned for something as a gift, it just wouldn't really bother me. But someone mentioned that people are freaking out on Facebook and a lot of people are planning to complain and ask for a shipping upgrade or points. That sort of thing adds up when they'd have to do it for everyone that ordered one specific box.

If they knew about this delay in advance, then I don't feel bad for Memebox, the should have sent out notifications. But with everyone pulling Innisfree products and not being able to fill those orders on other sites, I get the impression that this is really on Innisfree. Still no idea if they work with them directly or through a wholesaler though. Either way, if tons of people complain, I doubt they'll risk it by working with them again. ESPECIALLY if they end up offering any sort of compensation.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher tbh do I think they knew before today... yes. i think they did.

As for the upgrade i bought a bundle so not useful to me. Would always use points though.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@GirlyGirlie i think it is tomorrow for new releases


Yes, I'm so goofy about the time difference. The people who were posting  hopes about " today's boxes" are many hours ahead. Thank you for reading my post though. I ws going to edit this part as soon as it hit me with one of those " OH NO" realizations but this fixes it nicely..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@GirlieGirly i have to admit up until noon or so yesterday I kept thinking why are they releasing boxes it is thursday... then i realised it was wednesday lol ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George @@GirlyGirlie If anything, the only thing that bothers me is them letting us know so late, since they were suppose to ship out now. But I really don't care much. Unless I had planned for something as a gift, it just wouldn't really bother me. But someone mentioned that people are freaking out on Facebook and a lot of people are planning to complain and ask for a shipping upgrade or points. That sort of thing adds up when they'd have to do it for everyone that ordered one specific box.
> 
> If they knew about this delay in advance, then I don't feel bad for Memebox, the should have sent out notifications. But with everyone pulling Innisfree products and not being able to fill those orders on other sites, I get the impression that this is really on Innisfree. Still no idea if they work with them directly or through a wholesaler though. Either way, if tons of people complain, I doubt they'll risk it by working with them again. ESPECIALLY if they end up offering any sort of compensation.
> 
> @@gypsy696 A few people have told me that some people have in fact had their VIP accounts taken from them. Memebox claims we can only use our VIP codes on our own account, but the codes do seem to work on other accounts. However, I wouldn't suggest posting on here offering up your codes. People will post when they want a code, and people will always message them a code. But honestly, at this point I think we all should try to do that sort of thing "behind the scenes."


I just can't give them a " free pass" on 2 actually 3 boxes ( and wine and Cheese may be in a bundle- not going to page through my account to look) so it may be 4 affected boxes. 

If people email them, I think we can get either an extra product in the W and C box or something for the second delay. Also, the Innisfree box is a super duper Christmas box for a person new to K- beauty as it their products are so naturally sourced usually.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @GirlieGirly i have to admit up until noon or so yesterday I kept thinking why are they releasing boxes it is thursday... then i realised it was wednesday lol ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Jane, my husband is in Maryland for 2 weeks on business. When he's gone, I get days and nights totally swapped. I worked evening shift for so long that it's very easy for me to lose my circadian rhythm. I don't sweat it or fight it any longer. I just enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as day of the week, since I stopped working, it really only matters when I have plans for certain days. I had such a regimented life for so long that I have reverted back to " free child".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( or second childhood, IDK which) LOLOL.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie If not for the fact that it's the same brand in both boxes, I'd be quite annoyed by the situation. And if the Wine and Cheese box had been delayed two weeks, I'm sure I'd think differently of my personal situation with this whole ordeal. 

I really don't know if Memebox will do anything about it, they're so weird about situations where there's an issue. I do think it would be wise for them as a business to put in a little something extra, especially since they can easily acquire a decent hand cream for Innisfree in the $1 range, hah. 

I do think though that the more people complain about this situation, the more likely we'll never see Innisfree in boxes again. I'm okay with that, since I tend to buy my Innisfree elsewhere, and personally I prefer smaller branded items (with a higher value) since those sorts of things are usually free/cheaper anyways since those brands have no real reach in the global market yet.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

Tbh hasn't this been changed twice in terms of date... first by 'website error' then by this?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie If not for the fact that it's the same brand in both boxes, I'd be quite annoyed by the situation. And if the Wine and Cheese box had been delayed two weeks, I'm sure I'd think differently of my personal situation with this whole ordeal.
> 
> I really don't know if Memebox will do anything about it, they're so weird about situations where there's an issue. I do think it would be wise for them as a business to put in a little something extra, especially since they can easily acquire a decent hand cream for Innisfree in the $1 range, hah.
> 
> I do think though that the more people complain about this situation, the more likely we'll never see Innisfree in boxes again. I'm okay with that, since I tend to buy my Innisfree elsewhere, and personally I prefer smaller branded items (with a higher value) since those sorts of things are usually free/cheaper anyways since those brands have no real reach in the global market yet.


Totally agree with your post, and I'm not a whiner to Memebox. I just think they knew and are asking at a very bad time of the year... This is between them and what they choose to work out with Innisfree. 

But, they still hav customers which they haven't worked out anything with other than " Sorry" it'slate again. LOL.

I'm one of the people in the Memeworld who has NEVER gotten any kind of perk or compensation for a Memebox mistake. I get a broken item, I use it or throw it away. Never ever bother them about a thing..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I do understand people being disappointed, and if it were a gift I understand it being an issue, absolutely. I just think if it's a personal purchase, there's little reason to start flipping out on Memebox over it, especially for those that want to see Innisfree in future boxes. I do wish they handled it differently, but I've heard a lot of similar stories about things like this happening, and I sort of wonder if they felt like maybe the company/wholesaler would come through for them at the last minute. 

I'm sort of surprised at times how people will react to certain things going wrong with items in Memeboxes. With our boxes being shipped from Korea, I'm not going to say anything if a box is damaged, or if there's some little issue. But I will contact them if it's an issue of them not properly packaging something, or something being wrong with an item. I don't really "expect" anything, unless it's a serious error on their part.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 13, 2014)

This might just be me, but I think that the only change Memebox should make for the Wine &amp; Cheese and Innisfree boxes is to let people cancel their orders, even if it's close to the shipping date. Well, technically the dates are getting pushed back, so it really shouldn't be an issue. If people are able to get their money back, it doesn't seem right to me that Memebox would still have to offer some sort of compensation in the form of points or upgraded shipping. Sorry if this is rambly, it's nearly 3 am and I should be in bed!

ETA: It would certainly be good for CS if Memebox does do something nice for those who bought the boxes! I just don't think it's right for people to get too angry at/demanding of Memebox if a refund is still an option.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 13, 2014)

They should totally let people cancel... so I can pick them up on restock!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@theori3 I agree, I think Memebox should allow cancellations due to the delay, ESPECIALLY for the Innisfree box. At least the Wine and Cheese delay is for less than a week.

I think asking for/expecting ugpraded shipping is a bit much. I mean sure it would be really nice of them to do that, but that is a HUGE expense for them, especially since whatever compensation they offer is going to be given to the hundreds of people that ordered things. 

A small bonus gift would be a nice gesture, and could be really cheap. Ditto for a few points, especially since that money goes back to them. But I don't think anyone should expect or demand anything.

And yeah, I definitely am biased by the fact that I feel like this is moreso on Innisfree than it is on Memebox. 

@@starry101 Those Wine and Cheese restocks would sell out in seconds. You don't deserve the Wine and Cheese box if you're going to cancel it over a small delay (teasing!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

they should put the wine 7 second sheets in as an extra :lol: on even a wine colour lippy will work for me


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

Given Memebox is usually really, really rubbish at communicating with customers, they've been pretty open about the delay with the Innisfree box. They may be just as frustrated as their customers with the supplier (whether Innisfree or somewhere else). Its not a massive delay - I waited an extra 2 months for a bed to be delivered. They promised a mattress upgrade but failed to deliver one. As they had removed the description from the packaging, I only noticed after I'd removed the plastic packaging (which was dark coloured). They then said that as I'd opened the item, I couldn't return for the upgrade...and anyway, that was the mattress that went with the bed originally so what was my problem!! Needless to say, I won't be buying anything from them in future as their customer service sucked.

So far, memebox has been pretty good. Gwen tried to cancel my second Rapunzel box and was apologetic that she hadnt been able to contact the warehouse in time. I'm fine with that as at least she tried.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George In a perfect world the Wine and Cheese box would contain the wine 7 Seconds or better yet, the Neogen Wine Serum and Gauze kit.

But...I would be thrilled with a wine colored lippy. And it wouldn't ruin their profit margin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

*I hope and think both boxes will be stand out wonderful boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *
Worth the wait... and who knows, we might get a little something extra thrown in if Memebox knows we are not thrilled about delays this time of year. Like I said, I have to buy another gift for a very hard to buy for wine connoisseur friend. The box would have been " novel" to her. She and her husband are always hosting beautiful and fun wine tasting parties, and their gifts are always SO unique and very special. One year I got a handmade Russian music box that is out of this world gorgeous. ( I have a collection of music boxes and she saw some of them in my bedroom). 

They spend half the year in Canada and come home with this dessert wine called " ice wine" that I just love- and I am not usually much of a wine enthusiast. It has a special glass so I know what they buy and store in their wine cellar must be incredibly rare and expensive. I try not to like it too much.. Like the smoothest wine I ever drank.

She totally deserves her box for her birthday but I can't help it.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't care about the delay in W&amp;C really-  it will mean my boxes are more spread out. Though I am keen to get the box because it looks amazing!

Would be even more ecstatic to see:

Skinaz lip tattoo in sweet wine

HolikaHolika wine sleeping pack (though I will just buy this anyway if it doesn't show up)

Wine 7 seconds


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

oh man, that is going to be embarrassing at work - 2 express shipments of memebox a day apart.  lol


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 13, 2014)

So frustrated that Wine and Cheese was delayed...again. I bought the bundle with a ship date of November 7, and now we're at the 19th.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

I started using my re:cipie spray essence water and I have to say I am in love - the smell, the texture, the way it makes my skin feel, I wish I had more! I think it's going to become hg


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Mahsa I think I have 3-4 of those, so I think it's been in a lotttttt of boxes.  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I think I have 3-4 of those, so I think it's been in a lotttttt of boxes. :lol:


Oh


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 13, 2014)

I woke up, checked my phone expecting 2 tracking number emails from Memebox only to find the 2 delayed shipping emails. Ugghh! I was so looking forward to getting the Innisfree bundle tomorrow. So sad now. I do have the Thumbs Up Bloggers and Miracle Masks bundle shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Mahsa using it atm too and loving the extra moisture it gives my dry skin.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Mahsa using it atm too and loving the extra moisture it gives my dry skin.


It's lovely


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> They spend half the year in Canada and come home with this dessert wine called " ice wine" that I just love- and I am not usually much of a wine enthusiast. It has a special glass so I know what they buy and store in their wine cellar must be incredibly rare and expensive. I try not to like it too much.. Like the smoothest wine I ever drank.
> 
> She totally deserves her box for her birthday but I can't help it.


Icewine is delicous. It pairs with really rich, fatty foods so well. Foie Gras and ice wine are delightful together! Throw in a little tart chutney on the side of the foie, even better!

On a memebox related note, has anyone found Migabee products for sale anywhere or just their official site?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I started using my re:cipie spray essence water and I have to say I am in love - the smell, the texture, the way it makes my skin feel, I wish I had more! I think it's going to become hg
> 
> Does anyone remember which box it was from?


I received that mist in Global #1 , Global #6 and Luckybox #9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 13, 2014)

So here's my list of coming boxes:

Innisfree - 13th November

Thumbs Up! - 14th November

Dry and Sensitive - 18th Nov
Luckybox 11 - 26th November
Skincare Elixir - 28th Nov
Greenfood/Empties - 28th Nov
 
Apple Mojito/Petit Treasures/Blackout - 2nd December
Cleanse and Tone - 8th Dec
Pumpkin/Anniversary - 12th Dec
Cleopatra/Wonder Woman/Empress - 16th Dec
 
17 - Nov 24th
18 - Dec 24th
19 - Jan 24th
 
Wondering about maybe cancelling one or two as my stash is growing rapidly, but unsure which.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone get any updated shipping for the Wine &amp; Chees + Wtf Bundle?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

wine and cheese sends 19th now


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> *I hope and think both boxes will be stand out wonderful boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> Worth the wait... and who knows, we might get a little something extra thrown in if Memebox knows we are not thrilled about delays this time of year. Like I said, I have to buy another gift for a very hard to buy for wine connoisseur friend. The box would have been " novel" to her. She and her husband are always hosting beautiful and fun wine tasting parties, and their gifts are always SO unique and very special. One year I got a handmade Russian music box that is out of this world gorgeous. ( I have a collection of music boxes and she saw some of them in my bedroom).
> 
> ...


I LOVE ice wine, I go to the Yakima Valley every year a few hours away from where I live in WA State, for the barrel tasting in the spring. They have some GREAT ice wines in that region!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow you've been with memebox from the beginning.  I thought I'd been here quite a while, but the first global I have is the #11.  In those days I don't recall seeing the daily memebox emails, so it was often that I'd miss out on ordering the global cause it sold out so fast.  I don't think they offered the sheer quantity of different boxes in the early days did they?  I seem to recall superboxes just had numbers and then it was either global or luckybox.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

@@biancardi i'll try in better english this time. The shipping date for WTF and wine and cheese is now the 19th

@cmelliot superboxes started in feb as i got the first for my birthday in march. you used to get shipping cost back in points and at one point it was all express points.

the emails every day are a very recent thing.

at the beginning the globals were whenever they wanted to release them and not monthly. My earliest box was 5-2


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@ I didn't join until July, but from what I read it seems they only did globals for awhile, then it seems like they added the luckyboxes...And eventually the rest followed.

I recall reading stuff from the first few months, where people would complain about feeling overwhelmed when Memebox started releasing boxes every week or two....Imagine!  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

globals sold really fast when I started.

i think order of invention was

global

super

lucky

mini

special

collab (i think this was after special)

on other note my city girl review is here (to be joined by foot therapy when youtube uploads it)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2014)

OK, is it just me, or is anyone looking forward to new box releases tomorrow like it's Christmas morning???   :blink:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> OK, is it just me, or is anyone looking forward to new box releases tomorrow like it's Christmas morning???   :blink:


I just hope it will be worth it.

my arthritis hurts though so atm just wanna sleep but can't until later. can't focus on boxes when I feel like this


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> OK, is it just me, or is anyone looking forward to new box releases tomorrow like it's Christmas morning???   :blink:


I am. I had another memebox dream that other night (sad I know) and in it there was a venom and snail value set. When I saw the email about the Thanksgiving boxes yesterday, I was so confused because I think I had convinced my dream was real. I have the $10 code, points and an ebates refund burning a hole in my pocket just waiting to be spent!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 13, 2014)

guilty as charged, lol


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

Man, this thread is like a runaway train - I've been trying to catch up all week!

I wanna play the "What boxes are you expecting?" game:

- Miracle Masks &amp; Bloggers Thumbs Up, shipping hopefully tomorrow and hopefully by DHL. I'm really excited for this bundle. And I know I said I wouldn't do any more blind unboxing videos, but I probably will for this.

- Hair Salon &amp; Dirty Gal, shipping December 4, wheeeeee

And that is it!! I'm kind of hoping for an amazing box release to tempt me tomorrow, but also hoping I can continue nurturing my wallet. This dearth of new boxes is really helping me step back and calm down from the frenzy, ha ha.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wine and cheese sends 19th now


wait what.... first it was the 7th, than yesterday it was the 13th, now the 19th?! It says Nov 13th.. Oh maybe your just talking about the single box?

* Just got the delay email *....Not really happy about that.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

the innisfree box is also delayed.  Innisfree is having issues getting stock to Memebox, it looks like.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> wait what.... first it was the 7th, than yesterday it was the 13th, now the 19th?! It says Nov 13th.. Oh maybe your just talking about the single box?


yep this is the hokie cokey box


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I received that mist in Global #1 , Global #6 and Luckybox #9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you @@MissJexie I must have got it in lucky box 9 then


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

both wine &amp; cheese (which has an innisfree product in it) and innisfree have been delayed.  Innisfree box got a major delay (11/27), whereas wine &amp; cheese only got delayed by 6 days


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> both wine &amp; cheese (which has an innisfree product in it) and innisfree have been delayed.  Innisfree box got a major delay (11/27), whereas wine &amp; cheese only got delayed by 6 days


atm 6 days


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm excited for the new releases tonight, I am drowning in products and I'm due 8 boxes in November/December but I'm still excited


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm really confused about the recent Innisfree issues that Memebox and RRS have been having because if it's related to the new global site opening and doing big business, why hasn't Etude House (owned by the same mega company btw--Amore Pacific), which launched their global shop at the same time, had similar issues. This problem is pretty massive to be screwing things up with RRS so badly that they pulled their stock. I'm thinking that there are two possibilities. They're pure speculation, so I'm putting them in a spoiler so those that don't like speculation don't have to see it.



Spoiler



Option 1. They just have horrible management right now and whoever is calling the shots is messing with the relationships with RRS and Memebox. Even one inflexible person at the top of the decision tree can really screw things up. Ehh--this issue seems much bigger than one or even a few jerks.

Option 2. They're about to launch in some sort of big way in some Western store like Laneige did and they 1) need tons of stock and 2) suddenly don't care about pissing off Korean companies because their order and contract is so huge and sudden. I wouldn't be shocked if Innisfree launched in, say, Target or something like that soon. It seems like an obvious thing to do given that Laneige seems to be successful in Target and is also owned by Amore Pacific. I can see a lot of people who shop at Target or whatever liking Innisfree.

The sudden launch of both Innisfree's and Etude House's global sites (after so little direct selling to Western consumers) right around the same time set off alarm bells [good ones] for me. If Innisfree is next on shelves everywhere I wouldn't be surprised if Etude House quickly followed.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm really confused about the recent Innisfree issues that Memebox and RRS have been having because if it's related to the new global site opening and doing big business, why hasn't Etude House (owned by the same mega company btw--Amore Pacific), which launched their global shop at the same time, had similar issues. This problem is pretty massive to be screwing things up with RRS so badly that they pulled their stock. I'm thinking that there are two possibilities. They're pure speculation, so I'm putting them in a spoiler so those that don't like speculation don't have to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like option 2!!


----------



## moosie (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> With the caveat that Innisfree may have totally told Memebox to say they were overloaded and Memebox did so.. yes, I'd venture a guess at this point that unless Innisfree gets " caught up" and offers Memebox a total sweetheart deal on several products, this may be the end of them working together.
> 
> I've emailed Memebox about both boxes- Not happy because my Innisfree is supposed to be an express box and I KNOW the other box in the set is available.. The other box ---( I feel so inferior saying this on MUT--- but it's the CPM 2 box)  also happens to have two products which are my " winter skin" HG products=== the really great ( for me) Hallibong serum spray and the TM Appletox which is a skin saver for me right now..I seriously could roll naked in it, I love everything about it so much. And I know others " just don't". But, one day you will be 55 and will like the way your skin feels with these products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never thought I would be older than 17- on top of the world singing and doing modeling and pageants on weekends. And desperately trying to keep all facial shine away as it is the kiss of death on stage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I *love* the TM Appletox!  I've been rotating into my routine several nights a week, and every time I'm going to use it, I think "YAY I get to use the Appletox again tonight!".  I really really like that product. 

CPM2 wasn't a bad box for me.  It wasn't great, and there are several items I'm not using, but overall the value (I used points and purchased in a bundle) was there.  I'm not sorry I bought it.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 13, 2014)

I've heard a few people say they feel good after using Appletox, I wonder what it has inside it to make you feel good, I would love to try it I wish it would appear in the Apple mojito box, very doubtful I know!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I've heard a few people say they feel good after using Appletox, I wonder what it has inside it to make you feel good, I would love to try it I wish it would appear in the Apple mojito box, very doubtful I know!


I was convinced it would show up in the Snow White box, and it didn't (obviously). I'm really curious to try it now that so many people are talking about it, ha ha!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I was convinced it would show up in the Snow White box, and it didn't (obviously). I'm really curious to try it now that so many people are talking about it, ha ha!


I purchased it myself back in the summertime (before it was in any box - lol), when I was making my own "honey box" from beautynetkorea.  It is a very sticky cream - you don't need a lot of it unless your skin type is really dry and dehydrated.  It does take some time to absorb on my skin type (which I am sure everyone knows by now is OILY!! lol)

I only use it as a night pack.  Never as something during the day time.  It smells really lovely  the appletox honey cream ingredients are

Aqua, Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Alcohol, Cyclomethicone, Sodium Polyacrylate, Dimethicone, Cyclopentasiloxane, Apple extract, Sodium Hyaluronate, Sunflower seed oil, Propolis extract, Honey extract, Royal Jelly Extract, Soluble Collagen, Ginkgo Leaf Extract, Allantoin, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Hydrogenated Lecithin

here is the analysis from cosDNA


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

would it be good on my sahara skin?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> would it be good on my sahara skin?



I think so - it probably would absorb quickly into your skin and you might even be able to use it during the day!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

cool. strange question but are night packs supposed to absorb fast?

is this the one in cpm2 box?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

beautynetkorea has samples of this, plus it is a really inexpensive product.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> cool. strange question but are night packs supposed to absorb fast?
> 
> is this the one in cpm2 box?


it isn't advertised as a night pack, I use it as one because it is sticky for me.  Yes, it is the red apple one


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

sorry that was a general question


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

@@biancardi Did you know that you are awesome? Just checking.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@biancardi Did you know that you are awesome? Just checking.


blushes - thank you!  It is lunchtime at work so I can look things up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

I must admit, I like Tony Moly...just for the packaging. Does that make me utterly sad? Just looks adorable on a shelf - two apples and the panda range.

Wonder what they will release tomorrow given the Thanksgiving bundle and no1 is sold out already and there's very few boxes available..

Critter box (but not real critters please!)

Winter warmer box

Tools of the trade

Those would be a good starter for 10.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> globals sold really fast when I started.
> 
> i think order of invention was
> 
> ...


It was global

Superbox

Lucky

Naked

Mini

Special

Collab


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

i want a

happy hour box

i forgot naked.... not seen them for a while


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> *I must admit, I like Tony Moly...just for the packaging. Does that make me utterly sad? Just looks adorable on a shelf - two apples and the panda range.*


no, it doesn't!! lol

Ebay has a seller that sells the hand creams &amp; lip balms as a fruit basket - red apple, peach hand creams (big) and then 3 smaller fruits - blueberry, peach and cherry lip balms.  It is SO cute.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh..and. ice wine is lovely..visited the Inniskillin ice winery while on a trip to Toronto and was fascinating.....worth visiting just for the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so have a couple of bottles of both Canadian and German ice wine...yum!

Etude box still not arrived yet and last entry was Incheon so probably sitting in a container at Heathrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not that I'm in any rush to get that one...


----------



## Queenofstars (Nov 13, 2014)

Of course I olny have one box coming this month and it's Wine and Cheese. :blink: I was really excited about it so I'm not surprised it's been delayed, with the way my life is going. This box better be epic, memebox.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> no, it doesn't!! lol
> 
> Ebay has a seller that sells the hand creams &amp; lip balms as a fruit basket - red apple, peach hand creams (big) and then 3 smaller fruits - blueberry, peach and cherry lip balms. It is SO cute.


That would be really lovely as a present (and gentle intro to Korean beauty products).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh..and. ice wine is lovely..visited the Inniskillin ice winery while on a trip to Toronto and was fascinating.....worth visiting just for the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so have a couple of bottles of both Canadian and German ice wine...yum!
> 
> Etude box still not arrived yet and last entry was Incheon so probably sitting in a container at Heathrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not that I'm in any rush to get that one...


The first time I tried ice wine was, omgosh, 15 years ago at an event in Boston.  It is made with grapes that have frozen while still on the vine.  It is a lovely dessert wine.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i want a
> 
> happy hour box
> 
> i forgot naked.... not seen them for a while


I agree, I want a happy hour box with some boozey, beery products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 13, 2014)

I love ice wine. It is the only alcohol I am willing to drink and risk breakouts for. 

I am hoping there will be some good boxes released this month along with great black Friday deals so I can use the 20% coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyone received their review points yet? I submitted mine on Friday and haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

I got mine from wed/thurs last week overnight


----------



## Fae (Nov 13, 2014)

They generally seem to be slow at giving out review points! It took a week for mine! ^^


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm hoping the Wine and Cheese doesn't have even more delays. I'm not super frustrated (yet), but I ordered one for myself and one as a gift for my sister for Christmas. Both are coming RM shipping, and when they had a ship date of Nov 7th I wasn't worried at all about them making it here in time before I go visit my family for Christmas. 13th I was mildly concerned but not too much. But now with a ship date of the 19th... that gives them less than four weeks to get to me before my flight to go see my family.

I also hope they're able to get the Innisfree to include in the box! I bought the box for myself after the first spoiler, but it was only after the Innisfree spoiler I bought the box for my sister.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh..and. ice wine is lovely..visited the Inniskillin ice winery while on a trip to Toronto and was fascinating.....worth visiting just for the samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so have a couple of bottles of both Canadian and German ice wine...yum!
> 
> Etude box still not arrived yet and last entry was Incheon so probably sitting in a container at Heathrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not that I'm in any rush to get that one...


Ice wine is definitely yummy but ice wine ice cream is yummier~~


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Ice wine is definitely yummy but ice wine ice cream is yummier~~


Whoa whoa whoa, ice wine ice cream? Mind blown! I personally don't care for ice wine (way too sweet for me), but I might be able to get behind an ice cream version.

Back to Memebox! So this UPS thing, huh? What's up with that? Has anyone gotten the most recent shipments (Princesses, WTF) via DHL, or has it all been UPS?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 13, 2014)

Eee...i didn't order the Princess boxes and was looking forward to the Innisfree one instead but now that it is delayed, I will suffer from more withdrawals of not getting any box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has been barely a week, I know (since #16 arrived), and I hope to see the Thanksgiving ones pretty soon. *checks date impatiently*

I should distract myself with other things at the meantime. Got a bunch of things to review while waiting. Trying out the calf cream from #16 tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 13, 2014)

I love ice wine but rarely buy it, don't know why.  Have had great ice wines from Canada and from New York state that were so tasty yet not very expensive.  One of my favorite pairings is a low-alcohol red dessert wine (not specifically an ice wine) with chocolate.  Now there's a combo for Memebox -- wine and chocolate in one box.  Would be my turn to say, "Mind blown!"


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ice wine is wayyy to sweet for me, I had a major sugar rush the  last time I had a bottle


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

I would say how I feel about the buy one get one half off sale being us only but I don't want to swear

i really think they sideline the non us customers quite a lot


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

Well supposedly there is free shipping on the US shop over $30, but it doesn't work, and there aren't enough items in the sale I want, so pass.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Jane George Honestly, the selection is extremely limited. I don't really see any amazing deals. I'm not sure they'll sell much during that offer, but who knows. Lots of people are still having Memewithdrawal I'm sure.

I have a feeling pretty much all of the ladies of this forum will be hanging around at 12PST tonight waiting for the new boxes to be released. 

Here's hoping they don't take advantage of our desperat...Excitement...And dump a bunch of vague boxes on us...Again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@



Spoiler



Something is definitely going on with Innisfree, and it's extremely widespread. A small site I ordered from for the first time canceled my order (apparently because most things were unavailable...And the order was 70% Innisfree) and KoreaDepart wasn't able to fill the two Innisfree items I ordered. I definitely think they're trying to focus on something else, whether it's their global site or some sort of upcoming relationship. Really curious to see what happens in the not so distant future, because I'm really wondering what they'd be willing to risk/ruin those relationships over. Here's hoping they have good news soon!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

So!

Who else is staying up til midnight PST to check out new boxes?

Mememememe!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, my.  Just had  2 Memeboxes I was looking forward to left by a carrier, probably the USPS- and each one has a pink shiny sticky luminizing product for the face. I've been Googling and it seems that most people use both products mixed with their BB cream.. I can maybe mix it with the CC creams that are too orange? IDK yet. Haven't experimented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I have a Skin Care Memebox question: I have dry skin.. How often should I use one of the 4 or 5 " peeling gel/ cream" things that seem to have suddenly become a staple in Memeboxes? Should a person with skin that can be sensitive use them at all? I don't want to mechanically irritate my skin and it seems to me that what peels off is really just the cream or gel. Am I wrong? Are they mild and beneficial for all skin types? *

I'm asking because I've never used a peeling gel or cream before, just scrubs with granules and I can feel them working and know more about the mechanism of action.* THANKS!!*


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So!
> 
> Who else is staying up til midnight PST to check out new boxes?
> 
> Mememememe!


Not me, I need my sleep, LOL

I get up at 4:45 am so I will wait to check then. Hopefully if it's good it will not be sold out before I wake up.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

CFisher, I just now saw the BIG sign that RRS has up about not selling Innisfree products. They aren't extremely "neutral" in the wording about it either..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@Saffyra After a couple of weeks where I stopped staying up for releases...I will definitely be here. Partly because, I know if there's an amazing value set, it will be gone by the time I wake up I'm sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@GirlyGirlie Some peeling gels don't seem to do anything other than ball up, but some of them work disturbingly well. There's a few fruit acid based ones that have done wonders for my skin. I used to check how effective they were by using them after a clarisonic, and some would actually get little balls of dead skin.

I usually use mine once a week. But I know some people can manage two times a week, but I don't find it necessary for my skin (dry and sensitive). 

As for the RRS thing...I know, I was SHOCKED when I saw their huge announcement about it. I've NEVER seen something like that happen on there before, and they have pulled entire brands before, so they must be quite furious. And I have a feeling a lot of customers are pestering them about it.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 13, 2014)

As my daughter normally comes through at 6am (UK time) on a Friday, if there are any new boxes, in my sleep deprived state I'll likely buy them..though this time I will have the Paypal password on hand so I don't have a brain freeze like on Wednesday lol!!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay, so today I tried a full Korean facial care routine for the first time. Up until now I've just been swapping a lot of products for what I considered to be their Western alternatives. Boy ... was I dumb.

Even though I couldn't participate in @@MissJexie's Haul of Fame (online shopping - one of the few times I curse being Canadian), her blog post was seriously one of the most informative step-by-step guides I have ever read. It actually explained to me what each product did and why it was being used.  Thank you so much!!!

I basically used everything in my Skinfood box, picked up the missing items from my local Face Shop, and now my face feels like a newborn's bum. This has just further fueled my Meme obsession. To be honest, I started getting into Memebox because I loved the cute kitschy makeup, but now I am just sold on the full routine.

/end rave


----------



## Jane George (Nov 13, 2014)

What is rrs


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

Jane George said:


> What is rrs


RoseRoseShop


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I have dry, sensitive skin and I use a peeling gel once or occasionally twice a week. So far I've only tried the Secret Key Lemon D-Toc gel, and it doesn't irritate my face at all. Whether it's actually dead skin that balls up, or just the gel balling up helps to exfoliate, I'm not sure. My skin does feel softer and smoother afterwards and I don't feel the need to pile on tonnes of extra moisturizer like I do with exfoliating scrubs. I've actually used it quite often during my morning routine, and had no redness or anything. Exfoliating for me was always a nighttime thing because it was so harsh on my face.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

who purchased the Get! Peachy Glow Pact? I haven't seen any swatches on that or reviews....


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

I just ordered the Milky Dress Rose products off of Memebox. $25.00 for three products, and none of the K Beauty shops came close in pricing. Pretty excited to try them! Added $5.00 more to use my free shipping coupon, now to wait four weeks to get them! Lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> who purchased the Get! Peachy Glow Pact? I haven't seen any swatches on that or reviews....


I know Tracy @ did but I don't think she's received it yet?


----------



## wadedl (Nov 13, 2014)

My first Memebox came today! Loving how cute all the TONYMOLY is! My husband reached his hand in the box and grabbed the peach lip balm and had to have a sniff. Even men can't resist the cuteness.


----------



## yunii (Nov 13, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, my.  Just had  2 Memeboxes I was looking forward to left by a carrier, probably the USPS- and each one has a pink shiny sticky luminizing product for the face. I've been Googling and it seems that most people use both products mixed with their BB cream.. I can maybe mix it with the CC creams that are too orange? IDK yet. Haven't experimented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I have a Skin Care Memebox question: I have dry skin.. How often should I use one of the 4 or 5 " peeling gel/ cream" things that seem to have suddenly become a staple in Memeboxes? Should a person with skin that can be sensitive use them at all? I don't want to mechanically irritate my skin and it seems to me that what peels off is really just the cream or gel. Am I wrong? Are they mild and beneficial for all skin types? *
> 
> I'm asking because I've never used a peeling gel or cream before, just scrubs with granules and I can feel them working and know more about the mechanism of action.* THANKS!!*


I have sensitive skin on parts of my face.. If it makes any sense... some parts are dry, some r sensitive. Therefore, I can only use the peeling gel once per week max.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies about peeling gels/ creams in our newer Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do appreciate the help. 

"Peeling" is not a very great word to those of us with dry skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I remember in elementary school, we used to put Elmer's glue on our hands and while it was still tacky, we would roll it up in little balls. I'm hoping there's nothing of a glue- like component to these items. Going to try one now before I lose my nerve. Hah.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I know Tracy @ did but I don't think she's received it yet?


I just picked it up from the mail room! @@biancardi it's basically a strobe cream--it's just reflective and glowy, but not actually whitewashing, as I had feared. The smell is urgh and it doesn't feel great. I'll test it more when I get home.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie If you have any that are fruit acid based, I'd try one of those first. The fruit ones (orange, pineapple, lemon, etc.) seem to be more natural (from my experience) and lack the harsh chemical ingredients I've had issues with in a lotttt of other peeling gels. 

And also...I always thought it was strange how in Korean skincare they always tell you to use a toner before using any sort of facial scrub or peeling gel or mask, but I find it does help prevent irritation when it comes to peeling gels. If you just do your regular cleanser then use a nice moisturizing and more natural based toner, and give it a little bit before you use your peeling gel....From my experience, it makes the process a lot more gentle on my skin.

@ would probably be the one that could tell us exactly why that is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Please let us know how you like it! I've been apprehensive about trying mine, too.


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

It's funny you say that @cfisher. I still have the mentality that you need to tone afterwards to get rid of any left over stuff. It's so hard to break a habit that was ingrained in you decades ago. I always have to remind myself that Korean toners are the same.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@blinded Some products will tell you to use a toner afterwards, while others do not. I tend to always user toner afterwards to be on the safe side, but I'll always be extra careful to use a natural based moisturizing toner that lacks any alcohol or any irritants whatsoever.

Better safe than sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It definitely threw me completely off though at first, it was so strange to think of using a toner before using a facial scrub or a mask. I think I was also sort of used to using facial scrubs either in place of a cleanser, or before them. Which is apparently a no no.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I just picked it up from the mail room! @@biancardi it's basically a strobe cream--it's just reflective and glowy, but not actually whitewashing, as I had feared. The smell is urgh and it doesn't feel great. I'll test it more when I get home.


Thank you!   My face doesn't need a strobe light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

My second 7 Seconds masks just arrived today, and I still do not have any sort of tracking notification or update on the order, so for those of you that are still waiting on them...There's a good chance they'll be showing up soon.

(Still waiting on my second Camel Cream though.)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

The first time I used a peeling gel I thought it was awesome that all this dead skin was coming off my face but I also tend to lean a bit to the obsessive/compulsive side and quickly decided I needed to get ALL of it off not realizing the gel itself causes these little balls and it's not all dead skin. Needless to say, after doing this at least six times before coming to my senses, my dry and somewhat sensitive skin was not very happy with me the next day.

Lesson learned and I've yet to try it again but want to as I've received a few more new and better peeling gels in boxes since that nightmare session.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had the Thanksgiving Value Set in my cart and then life happened and it sold out so I'm going to live vicariously through the rest of you and anxiously await your blog posts. Not sure I'm exactly disappointed but certainly would have purchased it and given one to Mom who is now loving Korean products even though she has no clue what she's putting on her face. My god I love her, she's just so happy with the results I could literally hand her Creme ala Roach Oil and she would slather it all over her face! And this is a woman who looks young for her age. It's too funny.

I'm super excited for some new boxes but I can't wait up. I'm so exhausted lately and I normally get up between 3:30 and 4:30 anyway. I've mentioned needing a Meme Shopper before and I'm seriously tempted to proposition @@cfisher since she seems to be a Vampire and just give her all my purchasing info and reimburse her via Paypal for her time. She can use my accounts, my codes, I think this could be a side business for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We all know she's just going to use the Paypal money to buy more boxes. What do you think, lady? LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I did the same thing at first, I was absolutely terrified the first time I used a peeling gel because of all the little balls of "dead skin." A lot of peeling gels seem to be pretty useless from my experience, while others seem to really do a great job. It's pretty hit or miss, I suppose.

Haha, I think tonight is the last time I get all anxious for Memebox releases. I had stopped waiting for them a couple of weeks ago, but I really do think the value sets are going to sell out like crazy tonight. If I knew what you were interested in, I'd offer to just switch it to your address on my account. Even last month my Memebox buying went down quite a bit. 

Someone on here really should do that though. I bet they'd making a killing off of restocks. I'd gladly pay someone a bit to grab me a Chocolate Mania. Any takers?!  :lol:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried the peeling gel that came in the Just Gellin' box- the Ginseng one.( I don't remember the manufacturer's name but BIG brown tube).

Mostly, I now know that I do not like the smell of Ginseng on my nose, ha ha, but the peeling gel was gentle enough that I had no redness or dry feeling at all. I also only " peeled' about 3 tiny dabs of whatever off my clean face. All in all, I doubt this had a fruit acid in it, as it did look like the white product peeled off only. This may be a good thing in winter, I'm not sure.. But- it was very mild for me, and I am fine with it.. Not sure it's worth using for what little it did, though. I liked everything except the scent, which was unfamiliar to me initially but I may come to like it fine, but may not be unfamiliar  to many of you. 

A word of warning about a marvelous ( to me) product- I decided to unbox the Gel box, and since I had done a mild exfoliation, I decided to use the blue Raw gel that comes in the silver " space package".

It doesn't come out in a tiny " pearl", It whooshes out in a mighty stream. I had enough for my face, my neck, my hands, and wasted some. Take care when squeezing the package. I LOVE the product and feel really bad that I wasted part of mine, because I have no idea where to buy more.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie 

I can't use ginseng products, so I'm not familiar with that one. I'm one of the apparently many people that gets irritation from ginseng. I don't want to claim it's the fruit acid that seems to make the difference, but for whatever reason all the fruit ones I've used have been great, while the other types haven't really done anything other than ball up a bit. Does anyone on here happen to have some great experience with any of the Memebox peeling gels? Do tell! 

Thanks for the warning, that packaging is so odd for a skincare item, especially Chosungah. But I think I'm just so used to their skincare lines being in tubes (for the smaller sizes) and jars (for the larger ones). 

Chosungah has a global site now, but I would suggest avoiding it. Their prices are rather insane and they charge full retail on their website (of course) but also charge an obscene amount for shipping. I had 3 items in my cart, none of which were heavy, and they tried to charge me over $120. As far as finding their stuff...KoreaDepart has the best selection, and has amazing sale prices. eBay has some sellers that sell the phased out/discontinued stuff (like this product). And there's probably someone willing to trade/sell theirs if you ask for it in the Memebox trade/sell thread.

But...Here's hoping the black jam (the latest version) shows up in the Blackout box, or another upcoming box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

@@cfisher - I don't think peeling gels are meant for people that have cleanliness issues. It freaked me out a bit too much.

I seem to miss all the restocks, I'm just not lucky in that regard. Our schedules don't match. lol But I did manage to grab Rapunzel the other day so that made me super happy. Until someone posted they didn't like the Elizavecca product after using it a couple time...the main reason I wanted it. Oh well, anything hair I'll use.

I agree with you and I'm thinking someone European could make a killing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would happily pay $5 for every box I missed while providing my own VIP/discount codes. This Secret Shopper could be getting all her Memeboxes for free the way you and I buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

On another (kinda) Meme related note, I've stumbled upon some rather odd Elizavecca creams while perusing eBay. I haven't seen them on the official site and I'm wondering if they're something offered on a trial basis or if they're fakes.

@@biancardi and @@cfisher - any idea where I could get more info on these products? I did a basic Google search and all that came up was the eBay listing.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie You're definitely right about that. I was actually relieved to hear about how peeling gels worked. This is rather embarrassing to admit, but...When I first used one it was some obscure Japanese brand peeling gel that came in a little pot. When I first used it on my face, I was so freaked out that that much "dead skin" was coming off of my face, that I bought a few more jars of it and scrubbed my entire body down with the stuff for a few days in a row. 

It's funny though, after getting into the Korean skincare regimen, peeling gels seem less and less effective over time, which really just tells me that I'm doing something right with my skin. I still use peeling gels on my arms and legs though to use them up, since it takes me forever to go through a full container. That's probably how I'll use up a lot of the ones in Memeboxes.

I always miss the restocks now as well, except I did see the princess boxes, though every other good box had sold out. I really do hope the Elizavecca treatment is good, someone else mentioned they liked it. I tend to like the Elizavecca products, but I didn't even know they had hair care until Memebox, so here's hoping we're amazed by it.

I know! If someone did that with their multiple accounts and still used codes and such, it would be the same as basically just rushing to the checkout without any codes. That sort of service would come in awfully handy. A lot of us are always determined to get our hands on specific restocks.

If you've looked at the official site, that is a bit strange. 

May I ask what the products are?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> On another (kinda) Meme related note, I've stumbled upon some rather odd Elizavecca creams while perusing eBay. I haven't seen them on the official site and I'm wondering if they're something offered on a trial basis or if they're fakes.
> 
> @@biancardi and @@cfisher - any idea where I could get more info on these products? I did a basic Google search and all that came up was the eBay listing.


the main site is

http://elizavecca.com/shop/main/index.php

it is in Korean, but you might be able to translate some of it....  What is the product?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

okay, seriously memespies - your next collab box should be with this youtuber - she is absolutely fantastic and is bi-lingual. She did the tonymoly BB cream review 

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drQ6bWxt7sU&amp;feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 13, 2014)

Here are the three (3) product photos. Can cut and paste any info from the listing if that would help. Basically, just wondering if they are legit. Haven't seen them before and I believe, come from a US seller.



Spoiler


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 13, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Okay, so today I tried a full Korean facial care routine for the first time. Up until now I've just been swapping a lot of products for what I considered to be their Western alternatives. Boy ... was I dumb.
> 
> Even though I couldn't participate in @@MissJexie's Haul of Fame (online shopping - one of the few times I curse being Canadian), her blog post was seriously one of the most informative step-by-step guides I have ever read. It actually explained to me what each product did and why it was being used.  Thank you so much!!!
> 
> ...


I just started doing everything the correct way too, and my face has stayed moisturized all day without getting oily or dried out. Man, I was so stupid for not listening to everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie

The Elizavecca site has been adding items like crazy in the past few weeks, so I think they're just behind on updating new products.

The second (middle) item you listed was just recently added to the site, but I believe has been available for a little while now. I assume the others are legit, but I can double check later for you. 

Here's that one:

http://www.elizavecca.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=525&amp;category=

It's funny you picked that item though, I've been eyeing it, hoping it shows up in a Memebox. (Seriously, how bloody adorable is the little piggy and snail?)


----------



## avarier (Nov 13, 2014)

my step by step has been scanned into LA! progess!!!! xD



ceredonia said:


> I just started doing everything the correct way too, and my face has stayed moisturized all day without getting oily or dried out. Man, I was so stupid for not listening to everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Isn't it amazing how magical korean skincare is!?!?! I mean, once I discovered double cleansing.. and I had never heard of an oil cleanser.. that alone made my face significantly softer and prettier! I want to try so many things now!


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

Hm, I didn't receive an email about the delayed Innisfree box... Worries me a bit, while "patiently" waiting to hear back from meme CS why my Step by Step skincare box still has not been shipped....


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh I been eying that snail Elizavecca product too. Really hoping Memebox put it in a future box. *hint hint Memespies*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie



Spoiler



The Elizavecca site isn't really set up too well, but I did stumble upon that first product elsewhere, and it is legitimate. It's apparently Elizavecca's version of the currently popular horse oil cream. A ton of brands are doing these now because they're being promoted as basically being the new cure all for scars and stretch marks. 

The last item (pink container) is a product from the brand Mediheal, not Elizavecca. I couldn't figure out where I've seen it before, but it is available on RRS. Also legitimate. 



@@crazysweet Elizavecca continues to show up in a lot of Memeboxes, and they actually do include a lot of their newer items. So there is hope for us.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

I might be the only one in the world not liking it, but I wasn't impressed at all with the Elizavecca Elastic Pore Mask Cleansing Foam from the Earth and Sea box...


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

Homme box is up


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, that's not what I was hoping for at all. Hmmm...guess my points will continue to collect dust.


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Homme box is up


If that's all for today, I would've been much happier with CPM box than this one.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

Wait...This has to be a separate release, like the Thanksgiving one...Doesn't it?

I just can't bring myself to believe that this is all they have in store for us for the week.

And by that, I mean...I just don't want to believe that. But, really...It's not the normal release time or anything, so there's still hope! Once it reaches 3AM Eastern Time though, I'm giving up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Nov 13, 2014)

We waited for... this?? So not into it.


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

and no VIP discount, not good, Memebox, not good!!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm reserving judgment until tonight, or tomorrow if the releases only come out at a normal time.

I'm hoping these are just "specialty" boxes to sort of fill the gap a bit. 

But, really. A his and her set may do okay, but I don't see many people buying the box for their beau at full price with no bundling or VIP pricing. And I don't see many men buying this box for themselves. And didn't they do this before and it did really poorly?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Nov 13, 2014)

.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 13, 2014)

They only released around 45 homme boxes (unless someone bought hundreds of them already!). I guess it is just a filler with whatever they have available now. The number of boxes is not high and they know it will not sell well.

I was hoping I could treat myself on Friday, not my man! lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if this is where all their excess gender neutral items will be going.

I hope this means they're clearing out the rest of their aloe vera products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 13, 2014)

November is turning out to be very anti-climatic so far. Very few boxes, changes to the $5 off code, no VIP pricing.


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wonder if this is where all their excess gender neutral items will be going.
> 
> I hope this means they're clearing out the rest of their aloe vera products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


and nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

seachange said:


> and no VIP discount, not good, Memebox, not good!!!


it is because we still have those 2 VIP points that they gave us the other day.  They expire today or tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 13, 2014)

How do you tell how many boxes are left?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 13, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> How do you tell how many boxes are left?


you add a number of boxes to your cart and work from there.  It is a guessing game.  Once you've added more than they have in stock, it will tell you that.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 13, 2014)

oh wow I'd have never thought of that.  Great idea.  Thanks.  I can't tell you how often I've just missed out on getting a box at least now I can get an idea whats almost sold out.


----------



## seachange (Nov 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it is because we still have those 2 VIP points that they gave us the other day.  They expire today or tomorrow, I think.


Weren't they for the Thanksgiving boxes? Everyone who bought them won't have points now?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

@TonyaBeans Thank you SO much for the amazingly sweet words about my Haul of Fame review! I've been thinking about making a "my skincare routine" post for soooo long and I haven't gotten around to it with all the stuff I have to review, so I thought I would try to double it up with my haul of fame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so genuinely thrilled that you enjoyed it! I will be working on a more detailed review of my nightly 13-step routine once I finally get around to it! 

On another note...we've been waiting for EVER for new boxes and they give us a men's box and nothing else?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sad I've been holding my points and coupon codes forEVER just waiting for a gaggle of new boxes to be unleashed on us! @Kelly Silva I think you're remembering when I got the Cooling Care/For Him bundle and I was excited because I wanted to spoil my fiance with a Memebox. Unfortunately he pretty much hated everything in the box and it was a huge waste. He's more of a fancy shaving cream and mustache wax kind of guy though, haha. I would take the chance on this box if I thought he'd like it, but I think I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 13, 2014)

Just saying no to the Homme box as it would NOT be appreciated!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 13, 2014)

Is the ingredients tab for the products in the US Memeshop new?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 13, 2014)

My bf has started asking me for things like "have they sent you anything for dark circles?" and after once half-joking I was going to put a mask on him, he's asked "so when are we going to do that mask?" Lol. I'm still not ready to chance it on a man box, though


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 13, 2014)

@ oooh new to me!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

...Am I the only person that things they're still doing releases tonight?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ...Am I the only person that things they're still doing releases tonight?


I am keeping the faith. I'm hoping that maybe they didn't want to bundle the homme box with anything so they released it separately from the ones they intend on releasing tonight....although that is my positive/wishful thinking! I'll be up until 3am with my debit card in hand LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I am keeping the faith. I'm hoping that maybe they didn't want to bundle the homme box with anything so they released it separately from the ones they intend on releasing tonight....although that is my positive/wishful thinking! I'll be up until 3am with my debit card in hand LOL


I feel like the homme box probably wouldn't really bundle too well. It sure would look silly with a makeup box or a snail box, wouldn't it?

If that had been released at like 1AM, I'd probably be a bit more worried.

Three hours to go...Here's hoping they do an early release tonight. I mean, they have had a couple of weeks to prepare for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 13, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Is the ingredients tab for the products in the US Memeshop new?


I might weep with happiness and joy!  No more internet hunting!

Hmm... Only for US items, it seems... I so hope they upgrade that to include the global shop.  We arent the only ones who want to know whats in our products!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

seachange said:


> Weren't they for the Thanksgiving boxes? Everyone who bought them won't have points now?


No, you could use them on anything prior to the expiration.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2014)

7 of the Homme boxes left.

I would seriously be surprised if this was the only release tonight.

There has to be something else coming !!!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I feel like the homme box probably wouldn't really bundle too well. It sure would look silly with a makeup box or a snail box, wouldn't it?
> 
> If that had been released at like 1AM, I'd probably be a bit more worried.
> 
> Three hours to go...Here's hoping they do an early release tonight. I mean, they have had a couple of weeks to prepare for this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It could have been bundled if they did a him &amp; her box.  Beauteque has a mom and you bags special going on, so you could have a him &amp; you box bundled...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

@@biancardi Yeah, I mentioned that I could see a his and her box doing well...Especially this time of year. 

I'm surprised the Homme box is doing so well, they've sold nearly 50 in only a couple of hours?

Here's hoping the later releases are much more exciting...And much less vague.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 14, 2014)

Finally got time on my lips today. It took them 3 weeks to ship it. Nice formula but it tastes like what Shampoo smells like, bleugh.

Not excited by the homme box too. Hope more come out before the points expire so I can also use the $10 coupon.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 14, 2014)

wow only 5 homme boxes left


----------



## starry101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Part of me is hoping that's all for boxes this week. I have 11 on the way still and don't need more temptation!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to buy the Homme box for my brother but with no vip pricing and no bundle. .. not sure


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2014)

My husband actually follows a simple_ [by my standards]_ 3-step skincare routine, so I was thinking about grabbing this box. What stopped me is the fact that he can use the products that come in my regular boxes, so it's not like we're short on things for him.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

My husband uses my stuff, too. He doesn't care that it's called Elizavecca and has a pig on it.  As long as it works, he's happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

Only one box left... Whaaaat?


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow I'm suprised it sold out so quickly. Maybe there were very few to start with.


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't want to be all negative but I think that was it for today. I hope there is more to come but as someone put it a few weeks ago, after Awesome October, we are getting no no November.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, many of us did ask for a homme/men/for him memebox so I'm not surprised. And it's THE box to justify all our other purchases (esp those who have judgy spouse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). 

On to Memeweekend! Rest our wallets and rejuvenate~  :wizard:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow just woke up and is that the only box . Why so early the release . I hope that wasn't the only box for today . If so money safe


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

Well, ladies...At least we only have to wait for another hourish.

(Every time someone new posts in this thread, I think it's going to be to let the rest of us know that the boxes are out  :blush: )


----------



## ilynx (Nov 14, 2014)

Woah the items in the $5 sale sold out fast!


----------



## marshmallow_kat (Nov 14, 2014)

I thought they would release more boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Woah the items in the $5 sale sold out fast!


The $5 sale? ..Did I miss something?

Nevermind, I just found it. I guess I missed it.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 14, 2014)

I missed it too... looks like it had a bunch of CPM2 stuff. I wish I saw it earlier and I would have got a bunch of those Tonymoly appletox creams  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Woke up and there's ONE box released...and its sold out..seriously!?!

If that's all for today I'm not impressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Missed it too... maybe they'll restock some stuff? Haha... :/


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks like you can only get free shipping at the $30 mark if you buy $30 worth of those items? Yikes.

Maybe it's just me, but I just don't see any "can't miss" deals.

Maybe I'm just saving my pennies for the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It looks like you can only get free shipping at the $30 mark if you buy $30 worth of those items? Yikes.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I just don't see any "can't miss" deals.
> 
> Maybe I'm just saving my pennies for the boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahh, I didn't realize that. I wonder if the VIP code will work with a combo of these items and other shop items?

ETA: Looks like the VIP code does work. Less exciting, though!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Ahh, I didn't realize that. I wonder if the VIP code will work with a combo of these items and other shop items?


I read it wrong, woops! I thought it said November codes won't work, but it's the November affiliate codes that don't work. So you can still use the free shipping on $30.

They do usually restock things like that, and I don't think they announced it in an email yet, or did I miss it in the Homme one?

If they didn't announce it in that email...It's a good sign. It means we have one coming our way!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

At this rate of release, people might be at risk of loosing VIP status as they simply won't be able to order 5 boxes in a month - perhaps they want to reduce the number LOL!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> At this rate of release, people might be at risk of loosing VIP status as they simply won't be able to order 5 boxes in a month - perhaps they want to reduce the number LOL!


Apparently they changed it to 5 boxes or $200 spent (in the shop, or anywhere else).

I'm still not sure if that should worry me or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

oh no D:

I wanted to get a homme box for a friend as a going away present before he left to go to America for half a year.. but I was in an exam dammit!

would their be a non-VIP release? @[email protected]


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

I doubt it given how quick it sold out...though you never know in Memeland!


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

but but... there usually is a vip and a non vip release right... RIGHT?! *puppy dog eyes*

i might have... already convinced him to do an unboxing video with me...

;_____; *hides in a corner*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

@@athy They only had 50 listed for sale, it seems. And they do always seem to put up a new batch of boxes after the VIP sales, for example a lot of times the bundles will sell out but once the VIP deal is over they list a lot more.

I do think there will be more tomorrow. But with this not being a normal Memebox release, I really can't say for sure.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

athy said:


> but but... there usually is a vip and a non vip release right... RIGHT?! *puppy dog eyes*
> 
> i might have... already convinced him to do an unboxing video with me...
> 
> ;_____; *hides in a corner*


The email said early access, so my guess is that they will release more tomorrow when they send out the general email.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like there are still at least 100 CPM2 boxes in stock.. hopefully they'll break up a few more and restock that $5 sale. The only item I'm actually interested in trying is the appletox cream, as it sounded interesting when people were talking about it on here earlier!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

I checked and there isn't any mention of this $5 sale thing in the Homme email. So we should have a newsletter coming our way..Which makes me think...Boxes!!! 

But gosh, who knows when they'll release them (if they do). Their release times for the Homme and Thanksgiving boxes were so random. 

Here's hoping they're just a wee bit behind.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 14, 2014)

VIP is 5 boxes or $200 over 3 months, not one month so people don't need to fear losing VIP just yet.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh, hope they add the hallabong stuff to the 5 dollar sale! Would buy 30 dollars worth as love it...smells gorgeous!

Looks like that was it for today (away for a shower while daughter watches The Furchester Hotel on my iPad cbeebies site).


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

Maybe the info on their Facebook page was info enough for them to promote the sale?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 14, 2014)

They announced the $5 sale on Facebook for some reason.. Hoping for a new box but it's starting to look like the mens box is it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

They usually post things on Facebook around the time they put the information in the newsletter, and that sort of stuff always seems to end up in a newsletter.

Maybe they're still working on it.

...Can't....Give....Up....Hope....


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

Still hoping for boxes, but I just can understand why they wouldn't release all new boxes together and release the homme box with the other new boxes.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 14, 2014)

Appletox is back in stock for those who are interested!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 14, 2014)

Sigh. I'm throwing in the towel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's past 3am, I have to work tomorrow, and I'm super disappointed in Memebox as of late. 

Really hoping they pick up soon...I feel so sad without having my pretty pink boxes to buy (too much of) lol 

Goodnight/morning/whatever time it is for you, ladies! &lt;3


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

@@MissJexie I don't think I can justify looking after 3:30AM either.

I do think now that they're apparently changing up the VIP system, they may just release the boxes at the standard 12PST.

But I really hope for their sake they release some boxes today. ...I really wish that employee hadn't said anything, I doubt any of us would have expected boxes today if not for that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 14, 2014)

Throwing in the towel tonight too. Only 12:30am here but I'm siiiick and have to be up in six hours. Goodnight/morning all!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like they updated the codes so the VIP free shipping from the shop can't be applied to sale items &lt;_&lt; Not impressed, Memebox.

They updated the sale page too... if that was changed because of Memespies here... :| Honestly seems a bit ridiculous to me...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 14, 2014)

Also looks like they had some of those stupid waxing boxes that got broken up or maybe just had those products in shop to sell off quickly. I wish I loved the TM Appletox cream, that's a good piece but it's just too sticky for me personally. And yeah, NOW I'm off to bed.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 14, 2014)

Trying to debate if I need/want 6 appletox lols. I mean, I can always gift them right?

ETA: 6 appletox or 2 Neogen? hmmmmm...


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Trying to debate if I need/want 6 appletox lols. I mean, I can always gift them right?
> 
> ETA: 6 appletox or 2 Neogen? hmmmmm...


Since a lot of people have mentioned the appletox isn't good for some skin types, it might not be the best gift? The neogen would probably be a better deal!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay, I'm not saying they did this....But how bloody hilarious is it that 5 minutes after we mention that you can use the VIP code for free shipping at $30 for those items and other ship items...They go and edit that to ADD that condition? On top of the other conditions, which have been listed for hours now. 

@Mimimari I'm sure you saw this coming....But....TWO NEOGEN!!!!!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, I'm not saying they did this....But how bloody hilarious is it that 5 minutes after we mention that you can use the VIP code for free shipping at $30 for those items and other ship items...They go and edit that to ADD that condition? On top of the other conditions, which have been listed for hours now.
> 
> @Mimimari I'm sure you saw this coming....But....TWO NEOGEN!!!!!


Yeah... I'm a bit ticked off about it either way... but I'm trying to be more positive in life... so hooray for a VIP code being useless again! Feels great to be a loyal Memebox customer! At least it helps me save some money, lol.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

I swear I'm not the conspiracy theory sort, but it really just makes me squirm how "coincidental" things are between what's discussed on here and what happens in Memeland. Especially when it's the sort of situation where something happens shortly after it's mentioned on here, as though there is just enough time for them to do it after reading it.

But really, not allowing people to buy those items with other shop items to get free shipping is just plain silly. All of these conditions for our "privileges" seem quite useless lately. I mean, none of the recent boxes have had VIP pricing either.

It's sort of strange to me how last month was this huge deal, and now it's like all the perks are gone, haha.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 14, 2014)

@@theori3 @@cfisher I guess I'll skip the appletox just in case. Will sleep on the Neogen though, if there are truly no new boxes, I'll probably get 2 of it tomorrow.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Do think the Homme box might be stuff they've got lying about and want to get rid of as it says shipping now so the boxes are already made up ready to go. Hmmm...even if it does restock, think I will leave that one as have a feeling it'll contain a lot of aloe vera products


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Wake up to the Homme box...glad I didn't stay up. Not a very exciting release day, Meme.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

This is not going well... disappointment after disappointment....

Also if they had bundled the homme box with a nice box for me I would have got his and hers but even saying that without the old VIP discount on bundles, it just doesn't do it for me anymore, most of the fun of memebox was getting a little VIP treatment here and there


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

There is a free shipping coupon on the $5 sale way to go memebox


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> There is a free shipping coupon on the $5 sale way to go memebox faith restoring slowly now if only there were more appletox lol


Yes but only on those $5 items. Before we talked about it here, the coupon was valid on those items even when coupled with items from the regular shop. The only item that interests me is the Appletox and I wn't be buying six of it so...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

Liv said:


> Yes but only on those $5 items. Before we talked about it here, the coupon was valid on those items even when coupled with items from the regular shop. The only item that interests me is the Appletox and I wn't be buying six of it so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree, also it doesn't help that appletox is sold out anyway so not even an option..


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

Looking through the Free Shipping products and stumbled upon the Dark Knight Deep Cleansing Black Oil. I wonder if this will be included in the Blackout box. Black currant, black bean and black truffles sounds kind of yummy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Looking through the Free Shipping products and stumbled upon the Dark Knight Deep Cleansing Black Oil. I wonder if this will be included in the Blackout box. *Black currant, black bean and black truffles sounds kind of yummy*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



That is making me hungry.   lol


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I woud love if they did release a few spoilers today. I am very interested to see what they put into the Tea Tree box and the $19 boxes (blackout, mojito and petite treasures).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

should I or shouldn't I purchase now?  Or wait till later to see if any good boxes show up?

 

 Pink Bubble Clay

 

 Code9 GoldBlack Caviar Essence


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That is making me hungry.   lol


I know, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I want to order it along with the Neogen but I know if I do it will definitely be in Blackout. Which isn't a problem, unless it sucks. Haha

It seems like all I've done is order from the Shop lately to use up expiring points since they're haven't been any boxes.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> should I or shouldn't I purchase now? Or wait till later to see if any good boxes show up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I was looking at the Bubble Clay! Is that only good for oily skin?
ETA: I did just order the Elizavecca Carbonated Bubble Clay last week, I probably don't need another....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Oh, I was looking at the Bubble Clay! Is that only good for oily skin?


It looks like it is for those with oily skin and clogged pores.     It might be too drying if you have dry skin.  But I am only going by the description of the product


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I know, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I want to order it along with the Neogen but I know if I do it will definitely be in Blackout. Which isn't a problem, unless it sucks. Haha
> 
> It seems like all I've done is order from the Shop lately to use up expiring points since they're haven't been any boxes.


I know - I think that is their plan (rubs hands evilly...)


----------



## starry101 (Nov 14, 2014)

So 4 of the CPM2 products were on sale today. The jeju serum was in the jeju box, which leaves the cheek room balm. I wonder if its going to show up in a box. Could be the lips one, my pouch essentials or petit treasures. Please don't be in the pouch essentials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The email said early access, so my guess is that they will release more tomorrow when they send out the general email.


Thank goodness!

Good point, thanks for pointing that out for me xD


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Or petite treasures...got so many lip products now!


----------



## Fae (Nov 14, 2014)

Appletox sold out! &lt;_&lt;

I hope they restock it! I would have made an order if it were in stock!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

So disappointed there haven't been any further releases today. There's hardly any boxes available (and I think most of the regulars already have most, if not all of them to the stage of contemplating boxes they would never have purchased when they first come out of the ones left!). There isn't enough productse in the 5 dollar sale to justify a 30 dollar spend either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really, really, really hope they release at least 3 boxes on Monday


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

I got a 30 dollar shop order and using 6 points. I blame @biancardi.

After the convo last night I bought 2 x appletox and also got 2 lip pencil (guess which two i got lol), eye shadow and the soothing gel as I love propolis.

then i went out and got three purple lippys from elsewhere. three for two so a deal there too lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

Disappointed at the box release. Maybe there will be something released at noon today? (Crosses fingers)

Did anyone receive tracking for the Thumbs up Bloggers / Miracle mask bundle? I have checked both DHL and UPS and no shipment.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm also super disappointed with the releases and even Homme Box managed to sell out before I was back from work. I hope they at least restock this one and maybe Thanksgiving boxes. There's really nothing for me to buy and I don't want to order boxes I didn't want in the first place just to use my points, codes and make it to VIP next month!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Disappointed at the box release. Maybe there will be something released at noon today? (Crosses fingers)
> 
> Did anyone receive tracking for the Thumbs up Bloggers / Miracle mask bundle? I have checked both DHL and UPS and no shipment.


Mine is scheduled to arrive on Monday via UPS. I tracked by shippers reference, which didn't work half an hour ago but is working now.

In case anyone does not know how to track by shippers reference on UPS.com:

Tracking tab -&gt; Track Shipments -&gt; Track by Reference -&gt; Put your order number in Shipment Reference, give a few days allowance in the Date Range, select your country and type in your zip code.

(I miss DHL; it was so much faster!)


----------



## blinded (Nov 14, 2014)

Even when I'm disappointed in things going on memeboxland, something manages to remind me how great these boxes really are. Just got an email from wishtrend saying they have a honey box available now. Wow, compared to the memebox honey boxes this is nothing exciting at all and costs more. The wishtrend box makes me even more excited to get my honey box restock, and I didn't think that was possible. 

The other thing this morning that has made me grateful for memebox and korean skin care in general was when I realized that even though the weather has officially changed to winter, my face isn't dry and sore. In fact, it's so well moisturized I skipped a step because that would probably make me overly moisturized. Wind, negative temperatures and the dry heat indoors hasn't wrecked havoc on my face yet. It's so shocking that I'm sort of  having a hard time accepting it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

@flushblush. I just checked mine again and it is showing now on UPS so I guess this means they have switched to UPS for express shipments


----------



## flushblush (Nov 14, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Yes, it does seem that they've switched. I looooooved DHL because I didn't have to sign for my packages once they had my signature on record, and I always got my boxes within the day. Like, this bundle would be delivered before I get home from work today if it had been shipped DHL. But with UPS, my bundle is still hanging out in Korea, and I have no idea if it's going to require a signature upon delivery on Monday.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@LoveSkinCare Yes, it does seem that they've switched. I looooooved DHL because I didn't have to sign for my packages once they had my signature on record, and I always got my boxes within the day. Like, this bundle would be delivered before I get home from work today if it had been shipped DHL. But with UPS, my bundle is still hanging out in Korea, and I have no idea if it's going to require a signature upon delivery.


I ship all express ones to my work so since its a business address I will get it between 8:30 and 10:30 am. I was getting my DHL after 2:00 pm so this is better for me.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> Even when I'm disappointed in things going on memeboxland, something manages to remind me how great these boxes really are. Just got an email from wishtrend saying they have a honey box available now. Wow, compared to the memebox honey boxes this is nothing exciting at all and costs more. The wishtrend box makes me even more excited to get my honey box restock, and I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> The other thing this morning that has made me grateful for memebox and korean skin care in general was when I realized that even though the weather has officially changed to winter, my face isn't dry and sore. In fact, it's so well moisturized I skipped a step because that would probably make me overly moisturized. Wind, negative temperatures and the dry heat indoors hasn't wrecked havoc on my face yet. It's so shocking that I'm sort of  having a hard time accepting it.


I actually just purchased the wishtrend honey box!!  I think it looks very nice.  It is more limited in its scope, less products, but they are pretty nice items if you like the looks of them.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @flushblush. I just checked mine again and it is showing now on UPS so I guess this means they have switched to UPS for express shipments


ugh...ugh...ugh...

so, when did your box ship out? Is it still a one day turnaround, or is it taking longer?  ugh  I HATE UPS!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ugh...ugh...ugh...
> 
> so, when did your box ship out? Is it still a one day turnaround, or is it taking longer?  ugh  I HATE UPS!!!


It shipped today and says it will be delivered on Monday so looks like still 1 day since we can't count weekends. Hopefully it will work for you with UPS. Maybe have them sent to your work as businesses get deliveries earlier in the morning.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 14, 2014)

Fyi...for the first bundle I received from UPS, I left a note on the door with the tracking number and my signature. They left the box and didn't even take the note, so Im not sure if they even require a signature...it may just depend on the delivery person. If you sign up for a free MyUPS account, you will get a delivery notification at least one day before delivery, and I think you can even reschedule delivery or change the location through your account.

ETA...durh...it's called UPS My Choice.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah, I have my choice with UPS, so that is what I will have to do...sigh.  I hate UPS.   I am not sure how much 'cheaper' it is with them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, I wake up to this?  One box for guys that's already sold out?  Oh well, wallet safe for another day.

Honestly, if I was just getting interested in Memebox via others' blog posts and so on, I'd wonder what all the fuss is about, since there are almost no boxes to buy.  I'm glad I have some coming later this month and next month, but M. is sure not attracting new customers, which all businesses usually need.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 14, 2014)

omg I'm about to get teary eyed that they're using UPS now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've sort of bonded with my DHL man. He ALWAYS comes bright and early in the morning, so I know I will always get my packages before I leave for work.

UPS takes their time delivering packages...sometimes not until 7pm. I have no idea how I'm going to not want to strangle them when I'm waiting for a new box bundle and it doesnt' show up when it's supposed to.

UGHHH UPS SUCKSSSS

ending the rant now...I'm just annoyed and sad I won't see my DHL guy anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a Memenote, I've had products in my car and I've been holding off because I'm waiting for new boxes Memebox is repeatedly shooting themselves in the foot with the lack of new boxes. I never thought something like this would happen, because i figured they, you know, LIKE MAKING MONEY.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm sad about the UPS thing too. I've shared my horror stories before. I live in a new place now though. My UPS guy rings my doorbell and leaves my package....for anyone in the whole building to see. I actually find that preferable though because I have nice neighbors (heck yeah!) who won't take my stuff. But my DHL guy always called me to let me know, and he was so nice. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> omg I'm about to get teary eyed that they're using UPS now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've sort of bonded with my DHL man. He ALWAYS comes bright and early in the morning, so I know I will always get my packages before I leave for work.
> 
> ...


I don't know how they are going to handle delivering my package to a business.  Yes, UPS does deliver really late and I am at loss here with what to do with them.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a bit of a memedrama with my Chocomania box.  I had requested for it to be delivered to my work address.  Evidently my "home" mailman and my "work" mailman are friends so my "home" mailman took my box and left it on my doorstep.  Unfortunately someone decided to help themselves to my package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I of course couldn't figure out where my package was because I checked the USPS website and it showed as delivered.  I couldn't believe my mailmen decided to reroute my package without asking me.  I didn't want to report what happened to the Post Office because I really like both of these guys and I didn't want to get them in trouble.  I contacted Memebox and explained what happened.  They refunded my money for the box.  I am grateful they gave me my money back because it is rather unbelievable what happened!  I talked to both guys and both of them had rather hangdog expressions.  No more rerouting packages!  Argh.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ugh...ugh...ugh...
> 
> so, when did your box ship out? Is it still a one day turnaround, or is it taking longer?  ugh  I HATE UPS!!!


For the record, mine was shipped yesterday, so the turnaround is a bit longer for me than it was with DHL. I suppose it can't be helped, and I'm sure we'll eventually get used to the change.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

flushblush said:


> For the record, mine was shipped yesterday, so the turnaround is a bit longer for me than it was with DHL. I suppose it can't be helped, and I'm sure we'll eventually get used to the change.


I wish they would lower the price then on the shipping.  Seriously - when I purchased these boxes they were DHL, not UPS.   Nice of Memebox to tell us of this shipping change.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 14, 2014)

Arrrggghhh having so much brain fog today; ignore me. It was actually picked up in Korea 11/14 at 3:02 pm (which I guess was still yesterday in EST). The label was created 11/13 Korean time.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I actually just purchased the wishtrend honey box!!  I think it looks very nice.  It is more limited in its scope, less products, but they are pretty nice items if you like the looks of them.


I saw it and was like....BIANCARDI HAS TO KNOW!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bee queen~ bzzz

Side note: 

Okay I don't have UPS drama so far, because I rarely ever gotten anything via UPS...its usually DHL, EMS, standard mail for me and I sign for most of them anyways. Last UPS I got was for my Forever21 order I think? Was some midseason sales so I picked up my staple skinnys with free shipping.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was fuss free though...maybe its different for US ladies. I hope I'm not speaking too soon...I still prefer my DHL guy  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 14, 2014)

I wonder if they will include the mememask with the upcoming mask box. They added a little notice saying it's coming on the home page. So it seems like that is being launched next week.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

So, do you all think that's it for today, one box for guys that sold out before I even woke up?  And which has three 5-star reviews that all basically say, "Please restock"??  I was hoping for at least some restocks of popular past boxes today, if not much else.  Sad panda.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 14, 2014)

UGHHH UPS. I tried to register for the UPS My Choice, and I managed to spell my last name wrong and didn't catch it until I hit submit (yes, I feel stupid). Now they won't send me a security code because they don't think I exist, but I can't change the account to spell my name correctly and have them send the security code. Their live chat is down, so I contacted customer service. I miss DHL already.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 14, 2014)

So I didn't bought the thanksgiving boxes,, in hope for new boxes on friday... what is this!! only 1 box and it's for MEN!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and it's already sold out...

I want new boxes to buy!

I have 50 memepoints on my account and now I'm troubled, should I spent them now or wait till they finally bring out good boxes or wait until they are bankrupt and memebox is over and I loose $50?

aaah can anyone give me some facts so I can calm my self! pleassee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje I think Meme is going to have some really fab Black Friday deals.

(just a hunch) So I would hold on to your points!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

not only that, I doubt Memebox is going bankrupt.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> not only that, I doubt Memebox is going bankrupt.


Absolutely. No way!

They are just a growing company that is still learning and figuring out what business model is the most profitable for them. (3 boxes a week vs 27 million boxes a week vs shop orders vs collabs etc)  Any way you slice it, there will still be LOTS for us to buy!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

@LisaLeah  exactly - look how many boxes many of us are getting in the next 2 months!!     I kinda laugh when I see some of the posts on FB saying how Memebox is going to lose so much money, etc and how they won't purchase anything from them again.  

I doubt it - as in the next breath, they are requesting new releases!! haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I have 50 memepoints on my account and now I'm troubled, should I spent them now or wait till they finally bring out good boxes or wait until they are bankrupt and memebox is over and I loose $50?


No, no--no worries at all! lol Memebox just launched a new PR program and they're bringing out products from their own line (which are actually good)--I suspect that they've realized that the biggest profit margins are in making and selling cosmetics, so they're trying to balance their bread n' butter boxes with their new attempts at making a long-term profit on products that they themselves supply. I think they're just getting more sophisticated in their business practices. I'm liking that the two releases since The Great Box Drought of November 2014 have been pretty much insta ship--that's a great change. Hmm--I wonder if the warehouse move in October or whatever was so that they could do that. And it's been some time since they've had a real disaster like the waxing box with no wax or a case of the missing spoiler item. The product quality these days, overall, is impressive. I think that Memebox is getting stronger.
In related news: my box of Meme Masks and DIY Meme cushion from the Meme-K site should arrive today. Very exciting!!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 14, 2014)

Did anyone get a shipping notice for the Blogger's Pick box? It should have shipped today. Usually I wake up with the shipping notices in my inbox already.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

For those who can purchase from the USA shop, the dear my muse liquid rouge is a very interesting product.   I got the nyx red, which is really a deep burgundy berry.    let me know if you want more info or photos!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Did anyone get a shipping notice for the Blogger's Pick box? It should have shipped today. Usually I wake up with the shipping notices in my inbox already.


Shipping notices for Friday shipping are often sent on Monday, I believe.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Received my Etude House princess table storage unit today (yeah!!). The box is dead cute and the plastic panels are ok. I do think it'll need the glue (I was sweating it that customs would confiscate the box for that but its a tiny tube so sneaked through fine lol!). Not the biggest unit but will look dead cute with some Tony Moly products on it! Image on iconosquare Instagram under #Etudehouse (also shoved in Memebox and Tony Moly so should be easy to find...hopefully!)

Great part - NO customs charges YES!!!!

Really thought my Etude House box would have arrived today as well but no such luck...it'll come tomorrow when I'm out with daughter at her ballet so won't be able to collect till Monday night..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 14, 2014)

Do we have anywhere on here to post giveaway information?


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

When I got the Homme box email last night, I initially thought "no thanks" but now I sort of think I want it.  I hope Meme restocks it!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you girls!! Now  I can't wait for the good news on that black friday and hopefully soon amazing boxes! yes I'll hold on to my points then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they bring out amazing boxes before that friday.. because if they're gonna put the old boxes and stuff in the huge blackfriday sale I'm still a bit unhappy.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Do we have anywhere on here to post giveaway information?


no.  I just put it in my siggy, but we aren't allowed to do any posts to state we have one, etc.


----------



## engawa (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For those who can purchase from the USA shop, the dear my muse liquid rouge is a very interesting product.   I got the nyx red, which is really a deep burgundy berry.    let me know if you want more info or photos!


Yes! I do! I've been looking for a good deep vampy lip color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Thank you girls!! Now  I can't wait for the good news on that black friday and hopefully soon amazing boxes! yes I'll hold on to my points then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope they bring out amazing boxes before that friday.. because if they're gonna put the old boxes and stuff in the huge blackfriday sale I'm still a bit unhappy.


I think they will put up new boxes once a week from now from the information we got but I highly doubt that we are going to get new boxes on black friday (or at least specially priced boxes on that day). I think they will focus more on the Memeshop and get us some new items on sale (especially since the Black Friday notice only appears in the Shop).


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  exactly - look how many boxes many of us are getting in the next 2 months!!     I kinda laugh when I see some of the posts on FB saying how Memebox is going to lose so much money, etc and how they won't purchase anything from them again.
> 
> I doubt it - as in the next breath, they are requesting new releases!! haha


Yep, I'm like the person who says, "Oh, I'm stuffed, couldn't possibly eat another bite..... wait, is that the dessert cart??"   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously, though, I'm sure Memebox has a plan; we just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 14, 2014)

I got the thanksgiving boxes this week because they were so vague. I find that if I know the theme, I can talk my self out of it. Like the F/W makeup, I was thinking of all this makeup I have already not being used, so I passed. I did the same thing with a bunch of other boxes. I'm a sucker for random things.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

engawa said:


> Yes! I do! I've been looking for a good deep vampy lip color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my review in the spoiler tag



Spoiler










This product seemed to me to be very interesting, as I haven’t seen a lip product that is contained in this manner.   Bonus, the color seemed to be what I was looking for ~ as I am a crack fiend with neutral eyeshadow palettes, I am also addicted to plummy berry colors that are deep and rich for my lipsticks and glosses.

The lipstick tube is a pretty light pink/lavender color and when you remove the cap, you can see that there is a clear plastic hollow “lipstick” that contains the actual lip product.   The initial “twist” might be a few turns but after the product starts to come out, you will only need one twist.  This lipstick-gloss hybrid is pigmented initially.  You need to really dab it on, as it is slippery and then blot by using your lips.    I do like the look of this color once it is on ~ as it is a deep burgundy berry.   I do not find it to be a super glossy product because I do have to “dab” it on.    It is not the type of lip product that you can just swipe on without a mirror either, as it is a thinner slippery lipstick-gloss.    Perhaps you might be able to do that with a lighter color, but I do not recommend this with NYX Red.

This is a very hydrating product due to the argan oil, but that has a downside to the slippage factor with this product.  Dabbing it on will prevent the slip, but then you lose the gloss finish ~ which is fine for me, but for those looking for a high gloss product, I am not sure this product is for you.   Is it a lip tint as well?  It does leave behind a slight stain, but nothing dramatic, so yes, it is a tint.   The description is a bit confusing as It’s Skin describes this as a gloss but a matte finish.  So, is it a matte finish?  Not with the oil, it isn’t. However, I like the finish, which is more a satin finish.  Matte finishes make my lips look so dry and cracked when they are not.

*Swatches*It really does look better on ~ the settled color in the lines are not as apparent as these photos show, as these were taken with a flash and closeup, so everything is going to be magnified and visible.   These shots were taken with different lighting.



​ ​With Flash, outside in natural daylight​ ​

​With Flash, inside with  compact fluorescent lamp (CFL) lighting​ ​Is this product worth purchasing?  I think that if you are interested in trying out different types of products, this is certainly one worth purchasing.  I do love this color and I will use this product, but it is one that requires some thought in applying it.  You cannot just swipe and go!

It does come in other shades  ~ Memebox has shades 1 though 4 in their USA shop for $15.00


----------



## engawa (Nov 14, 2014)

@@biancardi Wow that's such an interesting package design for a liquid lipstick. It's really a beautiful color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

Homme box appears to be back in stock!


----------



## blinded (Nov 14, 2014)

Beat me to it @moosie. I'm stalking the page in case of restocks or something sneaky happening, and just noticed it.


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> Beat me to it @moosie. I'm stalking the page in case of restocks or something sneaky happening, and just noticed it.


Haha, I just randomly refreshed, and there it was!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Nope...still not interested but did get a bottle of the Dermakey - she's second key stuff. Original price is 104 dollars...ok, we know memebox isn't the cheapest retailer but at 21 dollars with free shipping, will give it a go at that price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 14, 2014)

moosie said:


> Haha, I just randomly refreshed, and there it was!


I'm guessing this is the non-VIP sale, not actually a restock. That was a pretty low limit for VIPs last night.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 14, 2014)

Even now they have only 60 homme boxes. I guess they had around ~100 products they wanted to get rid of and made this box. How many boxes were released in November? It doesn't seem they were a lot. Memebox is trying really hard to make us spend our points in the memeshop. I am resisting! I can wait for a nice box!


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm guessing this is the non-VIP sale, not actually a restock. That was a pretty low limit for VIPs last night.


 I just bought it.  It will make a nice Xmas gift for my husband, who isn't fussy at ALL about his skin, but who has been showing interest in upping his game slightly.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 14, 2014)

moosie said:


> I just bought it.  It will make a nice Xmas gift for my husband, who isn't fussy at ALL about his skin, but who has been showing interest in upping his game slightly.


I tried to convince my bf that he really needs this box but I failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He doesn't want it...


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I tried to convince my bf that he really needs this box but I failed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He doesn't want it...


Hee, if I asked my husband, he'd say no - but he's getting it for Christmas regardless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

tbh after 12 years I wouldn't even try to buy hubby this. he asked for skincare a year ago and never used it.


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I really wanted this box for my brother who actually has a skincare routine and bought the first two boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But after reading the comments, I am a bit scared that they only put products they want to get rid of into these boxes and that they end up being blah. I guess it won't contain the 7 second pads for men right?

While I am here, may I ask you something because you just are the best and always have amazing suggestions?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My brother has been using the Josie Maran Argan Oil light as a moisturizer for a few months and it has been great for his combo/oily skin. As I only gave him a 15ml bottle he is now running extremely low and I would love to gift him some other moisturizer or oil for Christmas. 

Do you guys know about something that would be equally as great in KBeauty? It doesn't have to be especially made for men but I'd rather it not be in a glittery pink container   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds a bit basic imho so not expecting any luxury items to be included...a shampoo, moisturiser and shaving balm perhaps...oh, and a bar of soap but nothing my other half would want to try as he already has his little stash of male grooming products and knows what he likes. I can tempt him with a hand cream but think the rest would end up gathering dust...


----------



## moosie (Nov 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Sounds a bit basic imho so not expecting any luxury items to be included...a shampoo, moisturiser and shaving balm perhaps...oh, and a bar of soap but nothing my other half would want to try as he already has his little stash of male grooming products and knows what he likes. I can tempt him with a hand cream but think the rest would end up gathering dust...


The box you described is pretty much the exact box I'm hoping for.


----------



## blinded (Nov 14, 2014)

I told my husband that the Homme box came out and before I could even finish explaining it I was told very clearly "DO NOT BUY IT FOR ME!" He's so weirded out by some of the ingredients that he's written off all Kbeauty products.


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a feeling that the Homme box was going to be the only release today but jeez still no new spoilers memebox!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Just checked my Etude House order(s) and they are now reading as "complete1" which seems to mean they've shipped. One weird thing, I'd ordered one of the lipsticks with the free real-art cleansing oil. Under the lipstick its got ordered - 1, shipped - one but the real-art has ordered 15, shipped - 15!! I've another order with a different coloured lippy but the same offer and its only got 1 shipped...so, not sure if they HAVE shipped 15 in the first box or not...its only 21ml sample bottle but still, would be nice getting a few extras lol!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

Wow, I guess that really was it for today's releases.

I'm not even going to lie...I am genuinely shocked.

No more late Memenights for me, that's for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh after 12 years I wouldn't even try to buy hubby this. he asked for skincare a year ago and never used it.


The trick is to use it on them


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wow, I guess that really was it for today's releases.
> 
> I'm not even going to lie...I am genuinely shocked.
> 
> No more late Memenights for me, that's for sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm a bit shocked too


----------



## Liv (Nov 14, 2014)

I just saw that they included the She's Uris Rice Water cream in the sale ($15) and it ships for free. I highly recommend it - it's so so so soooo amazing! I have been using it since I got my Step by step box and man it's so hydrating yet not one bit sticky!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

Honestly, if they decided not to release any new boxes until after the holiday season was over, I'd be perfectly fine with it. I don't need anymore stuff, and I'm actually enjoying the fact that I'm not going to be bombarded with boxes.

But it's so absurd to me that they can't just make some silly announcement to let us know SOMETHING. And I'm a bit annoyed that someone from Memebox told us we'd be getting regular Memebox releases today. I mean, I'm not blaming her, and I honestly feel bad that she may have been led to believe that...But I just wish we'd be given some sort of OFFICIAL notice about the lack of boxes.

It's just such an extreme, it's not like I believe they're going out of business or anything silly like that, it's just a bit bizarre to me that they would go from one extreme to the other, with no reason given.

The Mememagic and Mememomentum are really dying out quite quickly. I hope they get it together soon.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes I feel like the mememagic is dying


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

tbh atm my mememagic is gone and althouh I took advantage of the $5 sale I have spent elsewhere as not happy with new boxes or hem moving wine and cheese twice


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Even if they restocked boxes they had before that would still bring in new customers that have missed these boxes. The major drawback of blogs / YouTube etc..by the time the person has received the box to review / unbox, it has sold out long ago or isn't available, so anyone looking for that amazing box will be disappointed they can't actually purchase that particular box.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

Did anyone else get Makeup Edition 2?  One of the items was Cover Queen Whitening BB Cream, and I'm finding it kind of thick and very hard to blend.  Is it just me?  I know I could mix it with some moisturizer, but I have to say that so far I like my Missha BB cream much better.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

@@Alidolly had to explain to someone on one of my videos that this was a box from two months ago which is an odd thing to do for me. Normally I can say it is still on sale if anyone asked.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Even if they restocked boxes they had before that would still bring in new customers that have missed these boxes. The major drawback of blogs / YouTube etc..by the time the person has received the box to review / unbox, it has sold out long ago or isn't available, so anyone looking for that amazing box will be disappointed they can't actually purchase that particular box.


A valid point, but I also think of it as "here's a box and what's in it... it's sold out but this gives you an idea of the type of products."  For example, I read formul8edphrase's review of the Cacao box, and thought it looked so good that when Chocolate Mania was released, I pounced.  And was very glad I did!

Perhaps Memebox could consider letting bloggers buy boxes early in exchange for the promise of reviewing them right before they go on sale to the general public.  Or do they already do something like that?  I'm a Memenoob.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 14, 2014)

Seriously!?!! Meme masks...we're all meant to get super excited about meme masks!!! Are they having a laugh now!??

About to give up faith in memebox.

WE WOULD LIKE BOXES...BOXES..not items in the shop but actual BOXES...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

not at all... we buy when you do

plus the boxes for review, befoe the influencer program was canned, were usually a few weeks to a month old.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail The boxes were never really curated when they were released, so I doubt Memebox even has the ability to ship out boxes early for reviews. Plus they'd have to have a lot of boxes hanging around in their warehouse if they were to get the items early to ship out the boxes to bloggers...And their warehouse space is quite precious, haha. 

And I do understand that their format is really unique, not being able to buy the exact thing being reviewed....But I don't see it going over well if bloggers were able to receive boxes earlier than everyone else. And I'm not sure it would be a good move for Memebox either, because I'm sure the box sales would differ quite a bit based on the reviews.


----------



## blinded (Nov 14, 2014)

@@cfisher, they must have lots of room in the warehouse now since they've sent half their stock to you by mistake.  :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

@@blinded Oh my goodness. Maybe they're so low on space from the CP2 and nail polish leftovers, they're just sending stuff my way to clear out space.  :lol:


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@TheSilverNail The boxes were never really curated when they were released, so I doubt Memebox even has the ability to ship out boxes early for reviews. Plus they'd have to have a lot of boxes hanging around in their warehouse if they were to get the items early to ship out the boxes to bloggers...And their warehouse space is quite precious, haha.
> 
> And I do understand that their format is really unique, not being able to buy the exact thing being reviewed....But I don't see it going over well if bloggers were able to receive boxes earlier than everyone else. And I'm not sure it would be a good move for Memebox either, because I'm sure the box sales would differ quite a bit based on the reviews.


All very good points!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

Well I was really hoping they would release some more boxes.

I ended up using my 2 points and the $10 coupon that expires on the 16th and bought the LJH Tea Tree Essence and Tea Tree Cream bundle from the USA shop.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 14, 2014)

Homme box? More like "umm, where are the _rest _of the box releases?"


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Homme box? More like "umm, where are the _rest _of the box releases?"


Or ummmm I'll buy lippy instead then


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

Anyone else order something today and notice that there is no longer the coupon code at the top of the order confirmation?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Anyone else order something today and notice that there is no longer the coupon code at the top of the order confirmation?


yep noticed that... another perk bites the dust?


----------



## jozbnt (Nov 14, 2014)

Uh...they haven't released boxes in so long and they come up with ONE box for men???! I don't understand this Memelogic. This $10 off code is burning a hole in my pocket but I'm not using it if they don't put up new boxes


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Soothing Sista collaboration coming up... seen on IG.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## jozbnt (Nov 14, 2014)

Checked the Korean memebox site and there haven't been new releases on that one for more than a week either...with the exception of the monthly men's one. No idea what's happening but they should put out a statement or a post or something... we are customers that need to be kept in the loop! Or I'd gladly spend my monthly Memebox $ elsewhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

As soon as someone said that the coupon was no longer being included in the emails...My mind immediately went to "I bet that means they're going to release boxes soon, because there is no way they'd have let us use that coupon on box releases."  :lol:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As soon as someone said that the coupon was no longer being included in the emails...My mind immediately went to "I bet that means they're going to release boxes soon, because there is no way they'd have let us use that coupon on box releases."  :lol:


I thought the same. The coupon expires on Sunday anyway. Another way to try to sell things from the memeshop. 

Is the soothingsista box on top of a wig???


----------



## ilynx (Nov 14, 2014)

They're doing soothingsista but not jenn (clothesencounters)? I love both of them but jenn especially, although she's mostly just a fashion channel.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

I would be interested in seeing soothing sista's box.    Might be the first collab box I purchase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> As soon as someone said that the coupon was no longer being included in the emails...My mind immediately went to "I bet that means they're going to release boxes soon, because there is no way they'd have let us use that coupon on box releases."  :lol:


I thought someone said they got a $10 code the other day on an order confirmation that doesn't expire until the 21st.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I thought someone said they got a $10 code the other day on an order confirmation that doesn't expire until the 21st.


Yeah, I believe @@GirlyGirlie received that coupon. But with them no longer doing codes in the emails, I wonder if that means we'll be getting new boxes...After the 21st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I believe @GirlyGirlie. But with them no longer doing codes in the emails, I wonder if that means we'll be getting new boxes...After the 21st.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don' t say that, LOL, I'm having box withdrawals. Although my wallet would be happy if nothing came out for another week. But I am really missing that morning email of new box releases.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Don' t say that, LOL, I'm having box withdrawals. Although my wallet would be happy if nothing came out for another week. But I am really missing that morning email of new box releases.


Honestly, I would be so happy if they kept releasing boxes that just didn't interest me for a few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss the anticipation of new boxes, I agree.

But on a serious note, I do think the coupon thing was timed with the boxes. The Thanksgiving boxes and Homme boxes seem like "warehouse clearouts," and I don't think they want us using those in the new boxes. So I really hope this is a sign of new boxes to come...Sooner than later. 

I think we have restocks coming our way. I had a mixup with my Pinkaholic box, and the customer service rep basically implied they have more of those in the warehouse, along with what I assume to be some other returns.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 14, 2014)

Weee!  Went to the post office to pick up my modeling packs, and the lady surprised me with another package from Memebox!  I won the McQueen three-piece set (that looks like Clinique) from the last sampling event  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nice end to my stressful week.  The toner is like, 400 ml, I'll be using it until I'm dead lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 14, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Weee!  Went to the post office to pick up my modeling packs, and the lady surprised me with another package from Memebox!  I won the McQueen three-piece set (that looks like Clinique) from the last sampling event  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Nice end to my stressful week.  The toner is like, 400 ml, I'll be using it until I'm dead lol


Congrats! Nice to see the ladies on here winning some awesome products!


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

NOOOOO I woke up too late @[email protected] 

I went to sleep an hour before the box got released @[email protected] 

How did a men's box sell out in three hours! *grumpyface*

Maybe I should take a look at bellabox men .____. 

Okay sorry for my whinging girls, that's the end of it. xD

(... I don't remember... the last time I've ordered a box... *claws at walls*)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

And this ladies, is why I'm convinced Memebox is probably just releasing those boxes to get rid of excess inventory.

And probably the only reason they're selling out (insanely fast, at that).  :lol:


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

:K I instantly went to the value set section and the Cleopatra and Superwoman set was sold out too!

Was thinking maybe I'll just get him a normal box but nope that failed too xD


----------



## athy (Nov 14, 2014)

has anyone tried the under-arm white peeling perfume from the waxing box?

looking at the $5 sale and i'm intrigued... O____O

there doesn't seem to be any reviews of how the product actually works online though xD but it sounds like a nice thing to do pre-going out with a strapless dress or something!

(pleaseletmebuysomethingLOL)


----------



## theori3 (Nov 14, 2014)

This whole not releasing many boxes really does seem to be working in Memebox's favor, as people are getting to the point where they're willing to buy boxes they would otherwise skip or make shop purchases. Giving VIP points when there aren't many boxes makes us all feel even more inclined to make these purchases--I just made a shop order with them!

I imagine Memebox's new warehouse is getting cleared out pretty nicely--hopefully to make room for spectacular new boxes for December!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

So I totally turned up my nose at getting the Homme Box.  Then I mentioned it to my husband while randomly talking about Memebox and how sad I was that they only released one box.

And he was like "So, you got it for me, right?" Uhh... I had to say no.  He says "Why wouldn't you get it for me!? I like that black stuff you keep in the shower.  And what's the one with the grainy bits in it? I like that, too.  Maybe they have a man-lotion for my face."  

I had no idea he was using every single thing I stuck in the shower!  So when we got home I looked it up and it was sold out already.  But now I'm wondering what "man-lotion" I can give him to use from my stash. Haha!  Poor guy, I've been neglecting him!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2014)

OMG that is  hilarious @@Saffyra

I think the Donkey Milk Steam Cream from the Milk Box would be a good man-lotion.

Mainly because of the industrial looking tin.

Oh and there was that Acti-Gen Smart Cream from Global 9 I think.

That is excellent man-lotion material.  Yes better than Donkey Milk.

The Soy Bio soap from Fermented 2 would be good man-wash.

And I do think many of the Aloe products could easily go in the Homme category.

I love your husband. Guys and their "product" crack me up!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 14, 2014)

I am curious at what the black stuff is in the shower - lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> OMG that is  hilarious @@Saffyra
> 
> I think the Donkey Milk Steam Cream from the Milk Box would be a good man-lotion.
> 
> ...


My husband loved the makgeoli soap from OMG3. Like, he asked for more. More $12 body soap, awesome, right on it, bun. ahaha So I'm thinking that maybe anything that plays up the "made with alcohol" angle might be good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was waiting for Memebox to release more boxes so I could buy Homme with something Femme, but then no boxes and it sold out and now I'm sadly unboxing TONS OF CHEAP CHOSUNGAH WOOO!!!!

But seriously, I had a plan for him to guest review and everything. I might have to buy him those military for men man MAN masks by Innisfree now so he feels special. There was a day when I was convinced that Memebox would never be able to sell another box for men. It turns out all they have to do is choke out their own box business for a few weeks and they _can _sell about 100 man boxes, who knew!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 14, 2014)

@@biancardi That black stuff was the Elizavecca Elastic Foaming Pore Cleanser and the "one of the gritty bits" was the Shocking Pack.

@@LisaLeah Thank you for that suggestion! He loves bar soap so I just gave him the SoyBio soap.

I had no idea he cared so much.  

I went to show him his new soap and he says "Will it make my face soft? I don't like to have dry skin, thats why I like that black stuff plus it cleans out my pores"  HAHAHA!  Oh, dear.  Now I pretty much have to get him the next Memebox Man or I'll feel like a bad wife!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I went to show him his new soap and he says "Will it make my face soft? I don't like to have dry skin, thats why I like that black stuff plus it cleans out my pores"


OMG that's so cute!!!! SCREAM!!!!


----------



## avarier (Nov 14, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So I totally turned up my nose at getting the Homme Box.  Then I mentioned it to my husband while randomly talking about Memebox and how sad I was that they only released one box.
> 
> And he was like "So, you got it for me, right?" Uhh... I had to say no.  He says "Why wouldn't you get it for me!? I like that black stuff you keep in the shower.  And what's the one with the grainy bits in it? I like that, too.  Maybe they have a man-lotion for my face."
> 
> I had no idea he was using every single thing I stuck in the shower!  So when we got home I looked it up and it was sold out already.  But now I'm wondering what "man-lotion" I can give him to use from my stash. Haha!  Poor guy, I've been neglecting him!


LOLOL omg. Best laugh for today. Your husband has been giving himself spa treatments with your memebox stuff.. he's a keeper! You are so obligated now to curate him a box of things including "black grainy stuff" and "man lotion" to compensate for missing the box!



fanserviced said:


> OMG that's so cute!!!! SCREAM!!!!


Yes!! ^ ahaha!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 14, 2014)

haha my fiance is always all about skincare stuff (he loves his birchbox man) but when I buy him things he rarely goes through it. That's why the sample sizes in his subscription boxes are good because he WANTS to be super fancy but he's way too lazy to do anything more than use his 3-in-1 body, shampoo and face wash LOL

I was REALLY hoping when I first saw that new Memebox collab that she was a blogger. Looking at the comments here i'm guessing she's another youtuber. I really want to see some blogger collabs. It's like they did the Pink Diary one and immediately gave up on blogs or something. Womp!


----------



## raindrop (Nov 14, 2014)

quote name="Saffyra" post="2330335" timestamp="1416016977"]

I had no idea he cared so much.

I went to show him his new soap and he says "Will it make my face soft? I don't like to have dry skin, thats why I like that black stuff plus it cleans out my pores" HAHAHA! Oh, dear. Now I pretty much have to get him the next Memebox Man or I'll feel like a bad wife!

Haha, that's funny! I usually just tell my husband to use the products I don't like, and he just does as he's told. Though, I made him do a mud mask with me once, and I'm pretty sure he secretly loved it...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 14, 2014)

I sort of mentioned the whole lack of releases as a sort of side comment whilst dealing with customer service, over a particularly old issue. I just noticed I had a response from a bit ago. They did apparently respond to that part of the email, which surprised me.

And basically all they said was ... "We don't really know what is going on right now." I don't want to mention their name on here, but I can say that it's not one of the regular customer service reps. And it is someone that seems to have a much wider idea as to what is happening in Memeland.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> haha my fiance is always all about skincare stuff (he loves his birchbox man) but when I buy him things he rarely goes through it. That's why the sample sizes in his subscription boxes are good because he WANTS to be super fancy but he's way too lazy to do anything more than use his 3-in-1 body, shampoo and face wash LOL
> 
> I was REALLY hoping when I first saw that new Memebox collab that she was a blogger. Looking at the comments here i'm guessing she's another youtuber. I really want to see some blogger collabs. It's like they did the Pink Diary one and immediately gave up on blogs or something. Womp!


LOL!  I literally had NO idea he used all my stuff.  He's got bar soap and Head and Shoulders and he's never said a peep about the piles of other things I have in there so I figured he never touched them.  Now I know.  i'm gonna have to hide my good stuff...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I sort of mentioned the whole lack of releases as a sort of side comment whilst dealing with customer service, over a particularly old issue. I just noticed I had a response from a bit ago. They did apparently respond to that part of the email, which surprised me.
> 
> And basically all they said was ... "We don't really know what is going on right now." I don't want to mention their name on here, but I can say that it's not one of the regular customer service reps. And it is someone that seems to have a much wider idea as to what is happening in Memeland.


I had a new one beginning with F this week.

Rather worrying that they don't know.

Tbh it appears that china seem to be getting a lot of the attention we used to


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I had a new one beginning with F this week.
> 
> Rather worrying that they don't know.
> 
> Tbh it appears that china seem to be getting a lot of the attention we used to


Yeah, it's sort of like when a collab box comes out, or there's some big thing going on in Memeland...The entire customer service staff seems to mostly vanish.

I feel like their team in Korea has to deal with everything Memerelated. And they definitely seem to be focusing on something.....It would explain a lot.

Their staff and warehouse in the US, doesn't really seem to put to much use. It's a shame, really.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 15, 2014)

The new collab box worries me a bit. I watched all her tutorial videos and some of her others (best of 2013 etc) and all she uses is major brands you find at Sephora/CVS/Target. Not once did she use any Korean branded products in the 5 videos I watched (probably saw her talk about 50ish products). I did like her videos but I feel like Memebox will just be "recommending" products for her to include, like the CPM2 box (where CPM admitted in her video to not using the products before). I hope it turns out ok, but I wish Memebox would pick people who are actually into the products they sell, not just people who have popular makeup channels on youtube.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@starry101 If we're being honest with ourselves, I think it's pretty clear those collab boxes aren't about making their current customers happy, and they definitely don't care about those collaborators being familiar with the products or brands or Korean cosmetics in general. They're simply about bringing in new customers.

Which is where they seem to put more of their focus at times.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

tbh it does annoy me that some of the collabs have featured people that are clueless about korean products


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh it does annoy me that some of the collabs have featured people that are clueless about korean products


I think it's quite ridiculous. I mean, can't they make it a wee bit less obvious what they're doing?

Can't they find some middle ground at least?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

lol tbh they need to focus off these boxes as most of the customers that buy them will probably not buy a lot, if any other boxes.

By focusing on those though they will just irritate their customers customers who will go elsewhere, especially as players seem to be joining this market fast.

But most of MEMESPIES you need to RELEASE MORE AND BETTER BOXES


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

I think we need to start a e-mail writing campaign to Memebox where we send them a list of bloggers and youtubers who really know their stuff about k-beauty and suggest they collab with them. I'm truly tired of seeing people do collabs who may have the followers, but don't have the knowledge. I've been saying it over and over: subscribers/numbers don't sell boxes. Famous names don't sell boxes. GOOD PRODUCTS sell boxes. If you make a solid box of desirable products, it doesn't matter whose name is on it, it will sell. It's not that difficult to understand yet it seems like they're not getting it.

They should have learned their lesson with the CPM debacle of 2014 lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think we need to start a e-mail writing campaign to Memebox where we send them a list of bloggers and youtubers who really know their stuff about k-beauty and suggest they collab with them. I'm truly tired of seeing people do collabs who may have the followers, but don't have the knowledge. I've been saying it over and over: subscribers/numbers don't sell boxes. Famous names don't sell boxes. GOOD PRODUCTS sell boxes. If you make a solid box of desirable products, it doesn't matter whose name is on it, it will sell. It's not that difficult to understand yet it seems like they're not getting it.
> 
> They should have learned their lesson with the CPM debacle of 2014 lol


I just want more themed boxes tbh.....

Milk

Chocolate

Happy Hour

Crazy Critters

Vemon (Evil Queen) sorry that is *venom* not kresley coles hybrid vampire demon

Ho Ho Holy Grail (For Santa to use after christmas lol)

Mask

More scent boxes

(sorry not well and in odd mood and can't spell)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

I don't recall who it was that told me this, but one of the ladies on here told me that she actually got a response to an email she had sent them about how upset she was about the bloggers they selected. She got a response, which basically consisted of the customer service rep saying that they have a team that works on the collabs and how they have certain criteria and something along the lines of how they're very careful with how those people are selected.

I don't think they really care about how we feel about it. I just don't think they learned their lesson after CP2. And if they didn't learn their lesson then, ...will they ever? 

Plus, I sort of feel like with the departments being so separated, I doubt that campaign will ever make it past the customer service reps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I just want more themed boxes tbh.....
> 
> Milk
> 
> ...


I totally agree, but I think that they have their heart set on continuing collaborations, and there will be many more to come. I think there will always be themed boxes, and sending our suggestions is a good thing, but I think we also need to be sending our suggestions for collab boxes too if we want collaborators who actually know what they're talking about!

Also I am DYING for a venom box. I want it to happen sooo bad.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't recall who it was that told me this, but one of the ladies on here told me that she actually got a response to an email she had sent them about how upset she was about the bloggers they selected. She got a response, which basically consisted of the customer service rep saying that they have a team that works on the collabs and how they have certain criteria and something along the lines of how they're very careful with how those people are selected.
> 
> I don't think they really care about how we feel about it. I just don't think they learned their lesson after CP2. And if they didn't learn their lesson then, ...will they ever?
> 
> Plus, I sort of feel like with the departments being so separated, I doubt that campaign will ever make it past the customer service reps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i always think the splintering of departments will also mean our suggestions are less likely to be used

@Miss Jexie not a vemon box? :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Jane George I agree, I just don't think much of anything gets past customer service reps.

But, really. I don't care if they keep doing their silly collab boxes.

...Or those brand boxes. 

.....As long as we're getting our regular Memeboxes as well.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't recall who it was that told me this, but one of the ladies on here told me that she actually got a response to an email she had sent them about how upset she was about the bloggers they selected. She got a response, which basically consisted of the customer service rep saying that they have a team that works on the collabs and how they have certain criteria and something along the lines of how they're very careful with how those people are selected.
> 
> I don't think they really care about how we feel about it. I just don't think they learned their lesson after CP2. And if they didn't learn their lesson then, ...will they ever?
> 
> Plus, I sort of feel like with the departments being so separated, I doubt that campaign will ever make it past the customer service reps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't remember where I saw it, it could have been an e-mail with CS, a facebook post etc, but I vividly remember them suggesting to multiple people to send in their requests for collaborations if there was someone they wanted to see working with memebox. I don't think it would hurt to send a small list of who we'd like to see. I'm obviously biased as a blogger myself, but I'd really like to see someone like Skin and Tonics do a Memebox, or The Beauty Wolf. There are tons of VERY knowledgeable bloggers (big and small) that aren't getting the attention they deserve when it comes to collabs in my opinion. I think I just find it bothersome that they have only worked with youtubers on collabs (other than the pink diary) and more so that they've mostly worked with people who barely know anything about memebox and/or barely know anything about Korean skincare.

The collab boxes just rub me the wrong way. There have been a few that I thought were nice, just not my thing. Even the CPM 1 was OK, I just wish they didn't keep shoveling them out when they have thousands of excellent bloggers/vloggers to choose from. 

I had an e-mail exchange with Lauren about something completely different, and she had brought up on her own how she thinks there are so many bloggers and youtubers that are underappreciated and she would love to see Memebox work with them more. I think that contacting the right CS reps could make a difference if there was enough people messaging them about what they want to see. They've used our suggestions for themed boxes, they should be so wise to use them for the collabs as well! Us memefans know what's up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

I also wonder at the age range that they are trying to target throuh their collabs too.

I have to admit being in my thirties I find a lot of the collabs partners don't appeal as I am a little older or is that just me being odd.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow, I just looked that girl up and she is gorgeous!!  

It does seem like there is a big disconnect between departments.  I wonder if it's because some are in Korea and some are in USA.  

Also, it wouldn't surprise me if the opening of the new China website is taking up a lot of time.  They're probably having to fix all the bugs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heehee.  And I think the CEO is over there right now, too.

I do wish they'd use a real blogger and not a YouTuber.  Or someone who knows about Korean cosmetics at least a little.  But since I think the goal is not to sell cosmetics, the goal is to get their name out there.  And having someone with millions (or hundreds of thousands) of fans promote their product is a pretty good way to do it.  

They do have an obsession with YouTube, though.

I just want a box full of glorious skincare, I don't care who the collaborator is.  

Unfortunately, I know just how much control the collaborator actually has with curating their own box.  The answer is Not Much.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

I am obsessed about youtube too lol

but I think they are going down the wrong path and that turns me off a little.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh...

and yes.

Please Memebox,

Please.

Please make a VENOM MEMEBOX!!

Srsly.  That would be so awesome.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie I honestly didn't know that they had asked about who people would like to see them do collabs with.

I know that recently there was that article about Memebox and how they're focusing on collab boxes, and he kept talking about Youtubers being the next Hollywood and such.

I in no way approve or agree with their system for selecting collaborators. But I just have a feeling that they're going to stick to their system. 

As for getting things past customer service, I think the biggest issue is that from my experience and from what I've read, it seems like the only people that really talk to different departments, seem to be the customer service reps in San Francisco. But the San Francisco location seems to focus on social media and the US shop, and it seems like all of the departments in Korea are COMPLETELY separated. 

And Lauren would probably be the only customer service rep I can think of that I could see really trying to help bring that information to the necessary department.

I miss Lauren.

We need a Lauren for general customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 15, 2014)

tbh I am thinking if they screw up the dirty gal box I might have a memeholiday...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

The new collab chick is defintely gorgeous! I just checked out her youtube, which seems to be focused more on fashion and hauls, it seems...definitely doesn't scream "k-beauty guru" or even "memebox fan." 

I know what people are saying is obviously true, I don't think they'll stray from what they're doing or how they're doing it...I just feel like I can't sit back and complain about things not changing if I'm not sharing my thoughts with them directly. I know they probably don't care in the slightest, but I feel like they probably SHOULD care what their customers think a lot more than they do.

Eh. I think I'm just super grumpy tonight. It's been a long, exhausting week and it looks like a long exhausting weekend ahead.

off topic- Does anyone have the Benton Snail bee high content essence? What do you think of it? I know a few of you recently raved about it. I'm bummed I didn't get it in a box because I am incredibly hesitant to buy it on it's own. I'm so nervous about benton stuff, but the Herb &amp; Bee Serum from the Oil and Troubles 4 box has been AMAZING, and I'm thinking the Benton essence is probably similar? Does anyone have both or has anyone tried both that might be able to give me the scoop on what they think?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie I do understand what you're saying, completely. I just don't think Memebox works that way. Not at all saying that I agree with it, or that I think it should be like this.

But I know tons of people have emailed them, and honestly the responses that have been shared with me have always been along the lines of either "I have nothing to do with collabs, this isn't my department. Leave me alone already, I'm sick of hearing this." to "Memebox has a plan for their collabs. I won't pretend to know what it is, but nothing I can do about it." 

I have the essence and snail bee steam cream, but I haven't opened them yet. But I keep hearing RAVE reviews of both items, it's the only reason I kept them after hearing so much about Benton being a horrible company.  :lol:

(Also, if you look up the benton snail bee products, in Google images you'll see tons of before/after photos of people from supposedly just using one of or both of those products. If any of those results are real, it's already a holy grail product for me.)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> off topic- Does anyone have the Benton Snail bee high content essence? What do you think of it? I know a few of you recently raved about it. I'm bummed I didn't get it in a box because I am incredibly hesitant to buy it on it's own. I'm so nervous about benton stuff, but the Herb &amp; Bee Serum from the Oil and Troubles 4 box has been AMAZING, and I'm thinking the Benton essence is probably similar? Does anyone have both or has anyone tried both that might be able to give me the scoop on what they think?


I *love* it.  It's super gentle, calms my skin down and I can slap it on any time and I really feel it makes my skin glow.  It's the one thing where if I'm in a huge hurry, I will do my 7 Seconds Sheet and the High Content Essence and run out the door feeling like my face is on awesome mode.

The ingredients are some of my favorites and high on the list, too.  It's got great texture, no stickiness and mixes easily with anything you might want to combine it with.

Ingredients:



Spoiler



Ingredients:

Snail Secretion Filtrate, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Glycerin, Arbutin, Human Ogliopeptide-1, Bee Venom, Plantago Asiatica Extract, Laminana Digita Extract, Dios Pyros Kaki Leaf Extract, Salix Alba (Willow) Bark Extract, Ulmus Campestris (Elm) Extract, Bacilus Ferment, Azelaic Acid, Althaea Rosea Flower Extract, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Butylene Glycol, Beta-Glucan, Betaine, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Cross Polymer, Adenosine, Panthenol, Allantoin, Zanthoxylum Piperitum Fruit Extract, Usnea Barbata (Lichen) Extract, Pulsatilla Koreana Extract, Arginine


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Also I just read a review for the Lemon D-Toc peeling gel from the detox box on the k-beauty blog hop, and the raving of this product has made me feel like I need it in my life. Any thoughts on that product? I've got it and the high content essence in my cart and I'm waiting to pull the trigger...but I HATE spending $31 on 2 product when that's the cost of a memebox...ugh memeshop purchases hurt my soul sometimes lol


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

I wonder if they'll end up completely cancelling Innisfree.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I don't remember where I saw it, it could have been an e-mail with CS, a facebook post etc, but I vividly remember them suggesting to multiple people to send in their requests for collaborations if there was someone they wanted to see working with memebox. I don't think it would hurt to send a small list of who we'd like to see. I'm obviously biased as a blogger myself, but I'd really like to see someone like Skin and Tonics do a Memebox, or The Beauty Wolf. There are tons of VERY knowledgeable bloggers (big and small) that aren't getting the attention they deserve when it comes to collabs in my opinion. I think I just find it bothersome that they have only worked with youtubers on collabs (other than the pink diary) and more so that they've mostly worked with people who bardueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee0..............ng about memebox and/or barely know anything about Korean skincare.


I don't think that many serious, big bloggers would do a collaboration box because of the various issues that seemed to emerge so horrendously in the CPM2 video--a skincare blogger like Kerry at Skin&amp;Tonics (who is on hiatus anyway) isn't ever going to put a single product in a box without a TON of research and testing first--and we've seen at least a few times collaborators who got last minute additions or substitutions in their boxes. Coco The Beauty Wolf would be a great choice--she's a great, creative reviewer and a makeup artist, but she has such good taste that I wonder if she would be able to handle the 95 out of 100 suggestions of including Shara Shara. Liah Yoo (I like her videos a lot) was sent a global box for review and she very nicely and sweetly destroyed it. ahaha Only recently has reddit (which has a lot of kbeauty bbloggers who have been around for a bit) become ok-ish with Memeboxes and Memebox the company. For whatever reason--maybe the no-name products in the early days?--Memebox Global doesn't have the approval of most of the heaviest hitters in kbeauty (whereas they seem fine with Meme-K). I wouldn't be surprised if they've asked a whole lot of people we like a lot to do boxes, but were turned down.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@ I've always wondered if there were people that turned them down. I do agree that people that were familiar with Korean skincare would most likely turn down most of the products I feel are probably being pushed on the collaborators. 

And, of course, we'd never hear about the ones that turned Memebox down. 

Plus, I just get the feeling that they're probably not all that professional in how they handle such situations.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I've always wondered if there were people that turned them down. I do agree that people that were familiar with Korean skincare would most likely turn down most of the products I feel are probably being pushed on the collaborators.
> 
> And, of course, we'd never hear about the ones that turned Memebox down.
> 
> Plus, I just get the feeling that they're probably not all that professional in how they handle such situations.


And you hit the nail on the head.  Collaborators don't have choice.  There is no choice.  You pick what Meme has for you.

If Skin and Tonics (if she wasn't away, I hope shes okay) did a box and was able to fill it with her tried and true, tested and loved products, I would buy that box in a heartbeat.  In fact, I would buy three.  Or five.  But that's not how it works.  You don't get to pick whatever you want.  It's "Here's a list, pick some things" and then "Oh, you want that? Sorry, we actually don't have it anymore, can you pick something else?"  

Because of that, I can't really blame any of the collaborators.  I mean, if it was me offered a box of my own, I would think that was freaking awesome and totally do it because why not?  A company wants me to do something for them? Yay!  But the unsuspecting collaborator doesn't know much.  Then they realize slowly that it's not what they thought it was but by that time they're stuck and no one will get back to them and they don't even know when the box is releasing and for the love of God, can someone please let them know what's even IN the box?!

Ah, Memebox.  You're so cute...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Saffyra Yeah, considering how difficult the Haul of Fame things are, where items are only even being offered at a (usually quite small) discount, I can't even imagine how difficult it would be to curate a box.

And while I do understand that they have to focus on items they can get on free, or next to nothing. I do sort of feel like it's quite possible that most companies just aren't interested in offering Memebox their items to go into some box directed at such a specific group of fans. I mean, why on earth would brands like Neogen or Chosungah, or even the high end lesser known brands, want to get their items into a box of a bunch of items being mostly purchased by random fans of some Youtube star? 

But I wish they did premium collab boxes. A lot of people would buy more expensive collaboration boxes if they were well established beauty bloggers that were trusted with Korean skincare choices. Sure, Memebox would have to pay more for the items, but I'm sure they could bring in some new customers. The sort of customers that would probably continue to buy boxes, at that.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't recall who it was that told me this, but one of the ladies on here told me that she actually got a response to an email she had sent them about how upset she was about the bloggers they selected. She got a response, which basically consisted of the customer service rep saying that they have a team that works on the collabs and how they have certain criteria and something along the lines of how they're very careful with how those people are selected.
> 
> I don't think they really care about how we feel about it. I just don't think they learned their lesson after CP2. And if they didn't learn their lesson then, ...will they ever?
> 
> Plus, I sort of feel like with the departments being so separated, I doubt that campaign will ever make it past the customer service reps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


that was me who got that email back...

yeah, I still think that blogger I posted several pages back is amazing and they should do a box with her.   I did recommend her but she doesn't have hundreds of thousands of viewers, which is a shame, because she does quality work


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The new collab chick is defintely gorgeous! I just checked out her youtube, which seems to be focused more on fashion and hauls, it seems...definitely doesn't scream "k-beauty guru" or even "memebox fan."
> 
> I know what people are saying is obviously true, I don't think they'll stray from what they're doing or how they're doing it...I just feel like I can't sit back and complain about things not changing if I'm not sharing my thoughts with them directly. I know they probably don't care in the slightest, but I feel like they probably SHOULD care what their customers think a lot more than they do.
> 
> ...


how funny that you are mentioning this!!  I am putting together my november favorite things and BOTH of these are in there because I find them to be very similar

I love them both.  The Benton is easily found whereas the Herb &amp; Bee is not - I emailed memebox to ask them to stock it and they are going to look into it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Thanks ladies! Also I just read a review for the Lemon D-Toc peeling gel from the detox box on the k-beauty blog hop, and the raving of this product has made me feel like I need it in my life. Any thoughts on that product? I've got it and the high content essence in my cart and I'm waiting to pull the trigger...but I HATE spending $31 on 2 product when that's the cost of a memebox...ugh memeshop purchases hurt my soul sometimes lol


I have it and have not used it yet.  I still have my Secret Nature one to finish off.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't think that many serious, big bloggers would do a collaboration box because of the various issues that seemed to emerge so horrendously in the CPM2 video--a skincare blogger like Kerry at Skin&amp;Tonics (who is on hiatus anyway) isn't ever going to put a single product in a box without a TON of research and testing first--and we've seen at least a few times collaborators who got last minute additions or substitutions in their boxes. Coco The Beauty Wolf would be a great choice--she's a great, creative reviewer and a makeup artist, but she has such good taste that I wonder if she would be able to handle the 95 out of 100 suggestions of including Shara Shara. Liah Yoo (I like her videos a lot) was sent a global box for review and she very nicely and sweetly destroyed it. ahaha Only recently has reddit (which has a lot of kbeauty bbloggers who have been around for a bit) become ok-ish with Memeboxes and Memebox the company. For whatever reason--maybe the no-name products in the early days?--Memebox Global doesn't have the approval of most of the heaviest hitters in kbeauty (whereas they seem fine with Meme-K). I wouldn't be surprised if they've asked a whole lot of people we like a lot to do boxes, but were turned down.


You're absolutely right, I think I was more or less using them as examples because they're blogs that I truly love and respect their opinions immensely. I think what I'm really looking for is a blogger who knows about kbeauty. At the VERY least, be familiar with memebox and their customers.

Do we actually KNOW that collaborators don't have a choice? I really would love to know how the collab box-building process works. There's part of me that thinks that they only give collaborators a small window of products to choose from, and there's another part of me that thinks they suggest products and/or brands to people who are absolutely clueless and they just go with what Memebox suggests. Part of me thinks it's a mix of both. Like, "here are 5 brands we want to feature, can you choose a product from these brands from this list we've provided" etc. 

I think that if they did a collab with someone who at least somewhat knew what they were talking about, they might give them a little more room when it came to product choice.

There's tiers of people that include: kbeauty gurus, kbeauty enthusiasts, memebox fans and/or kbeauty beginners, and then there's people that barely know anything about memebox OR kbeauty. And Memebox seems to be choosing their people from the last category, which truly makes no sense to me, that's all. It's obvious that the combination you need to have in order to be a collaborator is: youtube channel + lots of subscribers/followers. That's it. 

EDIT: there was more to this rant and it somehow got cut off...but yea. It's no biggie. I know I sound like I'm super heated about these collabs, but it would just be lovely to see a memebox fan (like coffeebreakwithdani) doing collab boxes if not kbeauty bloggers. Just someone who seems like the care about what's going in the box. I will never get over that CPM2 video where she sounded like she was drugged and forced to read a confusing script about the products in her box lol. 

ahh I just need to stop rambling I'm too tired to discuss how I feel about anything right now lol

In summation, I'd like a venom box to happen asap


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how funny that you are mentioning this!!  I am putting together my november favorite things and BOTH of these are in there because I find them to be very similar
> 
> I love them both.  The Benton is easily found whereas the Herb &amp; Bee is not - I emailed memebox to ask them to stock it and they are going to look into it.





biancardi said:


> I have it and have not used it yet.  I still have my Secret Nature one to finish off.


I'd love to hear your thoughts on the d-toc when you get around to trying it!

I LOVE the Herb and Bee. I sometimes just want to sit and apply it for an hour because it absorbs so nicely and feels so good on my skin LOL. I also think Herb and Bee is more expensive, so if the Benton has the same/similar results then I'd rather go with that one. I'm so glad to know that they're similar!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the d-toc when you get around to trying it!
> 
> I LOVE the Herb and Bee. I sometimes just want to sit and apply it for an hour because it absorbs so nicely and feels so good on my skin LOL. I also think Herb and Bee is more expensive, so if the Benton has the same/similar results then I'd rather go with that one. I'm so glad to know that they're similar!


They have different ingredients, but I do feel that they work similarly on my skin.  Yeah, the H&amp;B is twice the $$ as the Benton.  I also think that H&amp;B is more suited towards oily skinned folk (AC Control) but Benton seems to work for all skin types!!  

Yes, my lemon d-toc has been taunting me in my bathroom - just waiting to be used!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Do we actually KNOW that collaborators don't have a choice?


It's a really different thing, but based on my sale experience, 110% of the time I was getting things done exactly how I wanted. ahahaha Like, products I wanted brought in specially so that the date had to move, I didn't love something that I picked (I know, I know) so I asked to boot it (and they were totally willing and let me pick what I wanted to replace it). For as much as I talk trash about Memebox's dealings with collaborators, I had an A++ experience with it. It may be related to the desire of someone somewhere to have the ability to use my review and photos long-term (they still live on some of the product pages--to the point that I'm actually hosting images that appear on the Memeshop site. I might replace the original images with boyband photos for April Fool's if they're still up then). It sounds like this was kind of a fluke, but yeah, I was completely happy with how things went.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> They have different ingredients, but I do feel that they work similarly on my skin.  Yeah, the H&amp;B is twice the $$ as the Benton.  I also think that H&amp;B is more suited towards oily skinned folk (AC Control) but Benton seems to work for all skin types!!
> 
> Yes, my lemon d-toc has been taunting me in my bathroom - just waiting to be used!!


OOh that's good to know! I have combo skin, so I bet the Benton is a holy grail product waiting to happen and I just haven't forced myself to get it yet! LOL


----------



## ilynx (Nov 15, 2014)

I really do think the collaborators don't have much choice to what they can choose. I've followed Marzia, vagabondyouth, and soothingsista prior to Memebox so I thought I'd share some of my thoughts about Marzia, since I haven't really looked at VY's box and she doesn't normally do makeup/skincare and SS has yet to be released.

So I think Marzia is great at picking stuff out when she knows someone. One of her kinda recent swaps (with Jenn Im in January) was pretty awesome. She got her a Polaroid, gorgeous Quartz candle holder, a tea (holder?) shaped like a submarine, rings, a dress, and a bunch of other things that are really Jenn's style, imo. Here's the video if you want to watch it:



Edit: she also swapped with grav3yardgirl, and that ones fun to watch. The difference in the type of items she sends based on who it is is very apparent.

That cheek room lip thing in CPM 2 is definitely not her style. I would probably also argue the revecen isn't something she would pick out. The Appletox definitely is, though.

About her personality: I know some people think she's a bit ditzy, and she is very girly in appearance. I think watching her "I googled myself" video might give a little insight into who she is. Two days after her CPM 2 unboxing, she does upload a favorites and says she went through surgery, so maybe that's why she's tired in the video.

Just my 2cents. Sorry if I'm kicking a dead horse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's a really different thing, but based on my sale experience, 110% of the time I was getting things done exactly how I wanted. ahahaha Like, products I wanted brought in specially so that the date had to move, I didn't love something that I picked (I know, I know) so I asked to boot it (and they were totally willing and let me pick what I wanted to replace it). For as much as I talk trash about Memebox's dealings with collaborators, I had an A++ experience with it. It may be related to the desire of someone somewhere to have the ability to use my review and photos long-term (they still live on some of the product pages--to the point that I'm actually hosting images that appear on the Memeshop site. I might replace the original images with boyband photos for April Fool's if they're still up then). It sounds like this was kind of a fluke, but yeah, I was completely happy with how things went.


HAHAH omg the boy band thing made me die laughing. I dno't even care if it's because I'm overtired, I needed that chuckle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a great experience, but I did not have the benefit of having things brought in. I also asked if I could wait until some of the brands they had scheduled to appear in the US shop were available so I might include them in my HOF. I was told that another blogger was supposed to go before me, but I'm assuming they never got back to Memebox about doing the HOF, so they tried to bump me up to their time slot, but I was no where near ready with final choices. There were of course, things I wanted to include, but I couldn't. The GOOD thing was, I was told I had full reign over the US shop. I chose my own theme, I chose the name of my sale, I even asked them to make my banner "pink and flowery" and they did exactly that. I had a fantastic experience as well. I didn't have 110% control over every single thing, but I'm proud of my choices and what came out of the experience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although we both only have experience on that aspect of things. It may very well be totally different in regards to collab boxes. The fact that shara shara ends up in them at all makes me think there's a tighter leash on what is allowed to be picked from, if that makes sense. 

Ok for reals...going to sleep now. (I think)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 15, 2014)

tldr.... and Hey Happy weekends, ladies~ More memedraught but Monday will be the beginning of Thanksgiving boxes' shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And geez Memebox, give us Evil Queen or Venom already! I've checked and it seems I brought the *Evil Queen* idea out like a month ago to be *exact* lol~ 15th Oct. I think there are plenty of things we can put inside that box... say, venomous stuff, bees, snakes, spiders, green bouncy gels, potent immortal creams, royal-themed products etc. 

eta: Some eye-purification page.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2014)

I love the Benton snail bee line! It's done great things for my combo, leaning to oily skin!

Off topic, @@cfisher you do a lot of shipping on K Beauty sites, is KoreaDepart shipping EVER free? I have a 150.00 cart and I can't pull the trigger because shipping is outrageous! I thought once you hit a certain threshold it was free!? TIA.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@ Lowe 



Spoiler



They offer free shipping at a certain mark in certain countries, from what I've read. But they've never really offered free shipping outside of Asia. Someone mentioned free shipping from there on here once and I confirmed this with them. 

They do refund the shipping difference, apparently. But I tend to place large orders, and the refund has never been more than $10. 



Has anyone on here used the honey and orange Blithe Patting Water? I'm definitely keeping the berry one I have, but I'm sort of wondering if the orange honey one is worth keeping as well. I've heard great things about the green tea and berry, but haven't yet heard about that one. 

I have a lot of facial mists in rotation (and waiting to be in rotation), wondering if I should ditch some of those to make room for it.  :lol:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Lowe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's frustrating to see 60.00 in shipping! Ugh.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> off topic- Does anyone have the Benton Snail bee high content essence? What do you think of it? I know a few of you recently raved about it. I'm bummed I didn't get it in a box because I am incredibly hesitant to buy it on it's own. I'm so nervous about benton stuff, but the Herb &amp; Bee Serum from the Oil and Troubles 4 box has been AMAZING, and I'm thinking the Benton essence is probably similar? Does anyone have both or has anyone tried both that might be able to give me the scoop on what they think?


I started using it 2-3 weeks ago. I do like it. I have combination/oily skin. My skin feels smoother and softer after using it! I would recommend it!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, I've searched everywhere for somewhere that sells The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum and ships internationally without luck so...I've bought my 3rd CPM2 box. Yes, I know...but I really love the stuff and if its the only place I can get it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mum is definitely getting a Tony Moly apple and clover lip balm and I'll chuck the Revecen product but I'll keep the other items as can probably use them...

memespies - can you please stock The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum in the GLOBAL store pretty please!!!

Would begging help?!!

PLEASEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, I've searched everywhere for somewhere that sells The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum and ships internationally without luck so...I've bought my 3rd CPM2 box. Yes, I know...but I really love the stuff and if its the only place I can get it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mum is definitely getting a Tony Moly apple and clover lip balm and I'll chuck the Revecen product but I'll keep the other items as can probably use them...
> 
> memespies - can you please stock The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum in the GLOBAL store pretty please!!!
> 
> ...


I think CPM2 is a better choice indeed. The Yeon product is 16,800 krw (approx $17) and domestic shipping is 2,500 krw. You can find The Yeon products here and their original RP. Just think of the rest as stocking stuffers then. Even if they sell the serum in memeshop, it will still be charged shipping (unless they put it on free shipping or you use the VIP). And yea, buying CPM will also bump you up to VIP and help clear the warehouse hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I think CPM2 is a better choice indeed. The Yeon product is 16,800 krw (approx $17) and domestic shipping is 2,500 krw. You can find The Yeon products here and their original RP. Just think of the rest as stocking stuffers then. Even if they sell the serum in memeshop, it will still be charged shipping (unless they put it on free shipping or you use the VIP). And yea, buying CPM will also bump you up to VIP and help clear the warehouse hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was really hoping they'd shove it in the store with free shipping just to clear those CPM boxes quicker...I'd buy like, 5 bottles or something if that was the case! I'm already a VIP and with there being nothing new to buy, I thought what the heck...

My Etude House box finally arrived (and the postie said "oh...ANOTHER pink box for you" - he's gonna hate me over the next few weeks then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!!

Also got my Tony Moly Eye Brightening panda stick. It is really adorable!! Bought it off ebay and the seller included a mango scrub satchet as free gift for adding the tracking....I love free gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Alidolly I have that Panda stick in the cooling one. It is so cute, I just love the packaging.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Lowe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the citrus one is WAY better Than the berry one. It smells like those vitamin fizz tablets though. I dont Know about the green one, as i havent tried it, but from the yellow and the purple one, id definitely go for the citrus. The berry has that VERY artificial berry smell which makes me gag, it's unbearable for me. And not that yummy korean berry smell, im ok with that. And it did nothing for my skin, im not loving the citrus one either, but it's better.

_edit: swap/trade discussion is not allowed on this thread. Thanks! -MissJexie_


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie I've rambled enough about the Benton essence here, but I love it. I've stopped using it when I'm trying out a new product, and I notice the difference almost right away. My skin feels less plump and less healthier as soon as I stop. I also have the D-toc peeling gel and really like it too, but it's the only peeling gel I've used so I can't really compare it to others. I find it's very gentle on my dry skin and makes my face feel smooth like a baby's. I guess the real test will come with I run out and switch to another one. But, since I only use a small amount once or twice a week it may take me a year to use it up.


----------



## Fae (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope there will be regular releases again next week! I just spent my mememoney on TK! ^^


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I was really hoping they'd shove it in the store with free shipping just to clear those CPM boxes quicker...I'd buy like, 5 bottles or something if that was the case! I'm already a VIP and with there being nothing new to buy, I thought what the heck...
> 
> My Etude House box finally arrived (and the postie said "oh...ANOTHER pink box for you" - he's gonna hate me over the next few weeks then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol!!
> 
> Also got my Tony Moly Eye Brightening panda stick. It is really adorable!! Bought it off ebay and the seller included a mango scrub satchet as free gift for adding the tracking....I love free gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want my Etude House box to arrive! It's still showing processing3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I want my Etude House box to arrive! It's still showing processing3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its the Memebox rather than the order from the website that's arrived...still waiting on those (I've 3 of them...two now at complete1 stage and third at processing3). Hoping they will arrive end of next week...though no idea where I'm going to put the stuff soon!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

The new collab box (Soothingsista) goes on sale on the 21st November at 9am (assuming San Fran time) according to Facebook. No mention as to whether VIPs will get early release or discount. Hope that's not the ONLY box that's released next week...


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

Someone on fb was saying that received a reply from CS saying that there will be box releases once per week. I don't know if that means that they will release more than one boxes on the same day or one box per week... We just have to wait and see. Last week, they released only 3 boxes and they are all sold out... Maybe that's why they changed the vip programme to 5 boxes in 3 months or $200 spent. If there are no boxes, they expect you to spend money in the shop. Just speculating...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, I've searched everywhere for somewhere that sells The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum and ships internationally without luck so...I've bought my 3rd CPM2 box. Yes, I know...but I really love the stuff and if its the only place I can get it...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my mum is definitely getting a Tony Moly apple and clover lip balm and I'll chuck the Revecen product but I'll keep the other items as can probably use them...
> 
> memespies - can you please stock The Yeon Jeju Hallabong all in one serum in the GLOBAL store pretty please!!!
> 
> ...


I would also take a look on the trade threads here on MUT. I'm sure there are ladies that are willing to part with it or have it up on their swap list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I would shoot Memebox and e-mail and ask them about it. They have put a lot of The Yeon in their boxes recently, which means they are probably planning to have them in the memeshop soon!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@MissJexie I've rambled enough about the Benton essence here, but I love it. I've stopped using it when I'm trying out a new product, and I notice the difference almost right away. My skin feels less plump and less healthier as soon as I stop. I also have the D-toc peeling gel and really like it too, but it's the only peeling gel I've used so I can't really compare it to others. I find it's very gentle on my dry skin and makes my face feel smooth like a baby's. I guess the real test will come with I run out and switch to another one. But, since I only use a small amount once or twice a week it may take me a year to use it up.


Thanks for the feedback!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm using the Herb &amp; Bee AC Control Serum from Oil and Troubles 4 and I HAVE to say, if anyone has that sitting in a box somewhere and has troubled skin...take it out and use it. Immediately. I used the Baviphat Lemon Whitening Sleeping Pack and it broke me out SO badly that I cried for days. I was SLOWLY getting my skin back to normal, and then I ran out of the current serum I was using, so I tried the Herb &amp; Bee. Within 2 days almost all my acne is gone, and all that's left are the larger ones that are now just tiny dots. My skin feels soft and amazing...I'm completely blown away by how fast and intensely this serum worked for me. If the Benton is anything like this product, I will be willing to ignore the past issues they've had and buy a lifetime supply. lol


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its the Memebox rather than the order from the website that's arrived...still waiting on those (I've 3 of them...two now at complete1 stage and third at processing3). Hoping they will arrive end of next week...though no idea where I'm going to put the stuff soon!!!


Oh oops I forgot Memebox just released that Etude House box! I've just been thinking about my mega box of sheet masks and how I want them to get here since I'm in a Memedrought due to Wine and Cheese being delayed.


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie Did you get Whole Grains 2? I love, love, love the 7Dais Anti Blemish Serum that came in it. I use it as a spot treatment because it's drying, but it works really well. It stopped what I could tell was going to be a large spot that was still under my skin, and it's also done a great job clearing up PIH on my chin. I think it works faster than the Benton for acne, but I can't use it everyday so the Benton still wins for my skin.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 15, 2014)

I am so torn ... The $10 coupon expires tomorrow.

Do I want to just use it on the Global 18 + Lucky Box Bundle *OR* wait until they release new boxes next week and hope I can make the $200 minimum to use the 20% off coupon?

It's already mid-November, and if they're only releasing new boxes once a week, that gives me only two more chances to make the cut-off ... *unless *they do some miraculous Black Friday restock sell-off.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@MissJexie Did you get Whole Grains 2? I love, love, love the 7Dais Anti Blemish Serum that came in it. I use it as a spot treatment because it's drying, but it works really well. It stopped what I could tell was going to be a large spot that was still under my skin, and it's also done a great job clearing up PIH on my chin. I think it works faster than the Benton for acne, but I can't use it everyday so the Benton still wins for my skin.


Ahh no I didn't, but now I want to find that product too! lol



TonyaBeans said:


> I am so torn ... The $10 coupon expires tomorrow.
> 
> Do I want to just use it on the Global 18 + Lucky Box Bundle *OR* wait until they release new boxes next week and hope I can make the $200 minimum to use the 20% off coupon?
> 
> It's already mid-November, and if they're only releasing new boxes once a week, that gives me only two more chances to make the cut-off ... *unless *they do some miraculous Black Friday restock sell-off.


the $10 off $50 expires tomorrow? Eep... I was hoarding it, but I might have to use it now!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 15, 2014)

By watching Soothingsista's youtube, it looks like the box will probably have a lot of makeup it in, punk type of stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope I can get my review points in before the black friday sale! hoping for some good deals! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 15, 2014)

There are barely any boxes left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really hoping for more boxes soon..

Trying to get $50 so I can use my coupon but I only want the Apple Mojito box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 15, 2014)

Can't decide if I want to get the hair/dirty girl box bundle or 2 Neogens, &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I am so torn ... The $10 coupon expires tomorrow.
> 
> Do I want to just use it on the Global 18 + Lucky Box Bundle *OR* wait until they release new boxes next week and hope I can make the $200 minimum to use the 20% off coupon?
> 
> It's already mid-November, and if they're only releasing new boxes once a week, that gives me only two more chances to make the cut-off ... *unless *they do some miraculous Black Friday restock sell-off.


There are 90-95 Lucky box bundles left, I am not in a hurry to buy one. I prefer to use the 20% of $200 if boxes for the next year come out the next 2 weeks.

It's the first time since August I see only two value sets available! Not really a lot of memeboxes available!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

Given how few boxes there are on the site now for sale, I wonder what they will include in their Black Friday sale? Are they clearing everything out for delivery of new stock for boxes next year perhaps? I'm hoping so but will soon be at saturation point for products anyway so unless they are really amazing boxes, I'll likely be cutting back severely on what I purchase. I do miss the anticipation of new releases and wondering what's in them...would love to see some spoilers too;

My Cute Wishlish 4 - so we can see there really will be cute products this time

Pumpkin Pie

Empress Secrets (and the other two for those that have ordered the bundles or other boxes)

Garden of Eden

Thanksgiving boxes - are the identical twins or polar opposites?

Innisfree - because we're nosy and want to know that the box will be released.

My Lovely boutique / Petite Treasures - that the descriptions are accurate.

If there's no new boxes till the end of next week, spoilers would at least keep us interested and chatting about whether its a good item to include / would have been better suited to "that" box etc..,

Go on, memespies...drop us a few spoilers...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Mimimaro I guess it depends on whether you're in the mood for a gamble or not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 15, 2014)

As someone on here mentioned earlier, it seems likely that the Black Friday sale will just be for shop items, rather than boxes. I think the boxes are getting cleared out pretty well by people who want to use points/codes to buy something, they don't really need to go on sale. Also, the Black Friday announcement is on the shop page.

As for next week, I wouldn't be surprised if the only new releases are the Mememask and the collab box.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@theori3 I agree. The Thanksgiving and Homme boxes give me the impression they're just about "filling the void" and basically seem like excuses to clear out the warehouse even more. 

And after the email response I received, I get the impression they're not currently planning on any regular Memebox releases at the moment.

I think at this point, it probably won't go back to anything that even resembles "normal" until after the holidays. With perhaps an occasional release here and there. But of course, this is just what I "predict."

I definitely don't think we'll ever see boxes as part of something like a Black Friday sale. But perhaps we'll get lucky and there will be some good brands and products they want to clear out with a great sale. They used to basically rotate their sales on pretty much everything in the shop, so we know they could do something like 50% off pretty much anything in there, and still make a great profit.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

I decided to get Oh My Lips....

My lips do get chapped a lot in the winter - and I hope it is more of treatment box than a lipstick box.  I know they will include both, but hope it leans more heavily towards the treatment side.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 15, 2014)

I caved and used my $10 coupon on the Lucky Box bundle - this way I've set myself up for the next few months with boxes I know I want vs. just picking up anything to make the $200 limit, even if I'm not really into the theme.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think at this point, it probably won't go back to anything that even resembles "normal" until after the holidays. With perhaps an occasional release here and there. But of course, this is just what I "predict."


Yikes. That's entirely possible. But I hope they realize that each day we go without releases the habit dies and we become stronger, faster, and leaner in our search for the next kbeauty fix. Without the Memeoverload, people discover the four horsemen of the Memepocalyse: Beautynetkorea, TesterKorea, Avecko, and RoseRoseShop and go off to spend elsewhere! hahhaa


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

I hope Oh my Lips has a new flavour of the snail lip treatment. Then everyone's swap boards will be filled with them and I can buy them up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I caved and used my $10 coupon on the Lucky Box bundle - this way I've set myself up for the next few months with boxes I know I want vs. just picking up anything to make the $200 limit, even if I'm not really into the theme.


The Luckyboxes look killer these days--they're like a pumped up global. I'm tempted to cancel my global bundle and switch to luckyboxes--nice choice!


----------



## blinded (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yikes. That's entirely possible. But I hope they realize that each day we go without releases the habit dies and we become stronger, faster, and leaner in our search for the next kbeauty fix. Without the Memeoverload, people discover the four horsemen of the Memepocalyse: Beautynetkorea, TesterKorea, Avecko, and RoseRoseShop and go off to spend elsewhere! hahhaa


I used my ebates refund that was just sitting in my paypal on ebay today. Ordered from 4 different kbeauty stores. Sorry for cheating on you memebox, but you drove me to it with your lack of attention.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

beauteque.com has a promo going on where if you purchase $25.00 worth of  their selected skincare items, you get a free liole seaweek gel ($20.00 value)  I've always wanted to try that and since there are a couple of items there that I will use, I purchased the
 
Etude House SHINEE Skin Malgem-Fresher  - this sounds really interesting - anyone else try this?
Lioele Aroma Waterproof Lip &amp; Eye Remover


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 15, 2014)

I definitely don't think they'd include any boxes in the Black Friday sale...just some of the leftover stock from boxes they couldn't fill completely e.g. Items broken / damaged etc so couldn't make a full box for sale and reduce prices of some of the other items in the store that aren't selling as well as they hoped .


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 15, 2014)

Can anyone PM me the $10 off $50 coupon? Or are they personalized?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to get Oh My Lips....
> 
> My lips do get chapped a lot in the winter - and I hope it is more of treatment box than a lipstick box.  I know they will include both, but hope it leans more heavily towards the treatment side.


I grabbed that box a while back in a bundle because like you said, I'm hoping it will be similar to the hand and nail care box and have more treatment items. I would be happy with a line filler/spf since my estee lauder one is almost gone. I know there's a tinted balm spoiler if I'm not mistaken, but I'd also love another scrub, maybe an overnight treatment. I'm waiting to find one that is as good as my Lioele one!

OH and if anyone is having a hard time using the $50 code, just buy stuff from the shop! I've been eyeing stuff in the shop for awhile and finally decided to pull the trigger with the coupon!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Can anyone PM me the $10 off $50 coupon? Or are they personalized?


PMed you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 15, 2014)

where can i find this coupon?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yikes. That's entirely possible. But I hope they realize that each day we go without releases the habit dies and we become stronger, faster, and leaner in our search for the next kbeauty fix. Without the Memeoverload, people discover the four horsemen of the Memepocalyse: Beautynetkorea, TesterKorea, Avecko, and RoseRoseShop and go off to spend elsewhere! hahhaa


AHAHAH the 4 horsemen. I'm definitely a TesterKorea fan girl for sure.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 15, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> where can i find this coupon?


I'll PM you the code :3


----------



## Fae (Nov 15, 2014)

Wasn't there a code that lasts until the 21st as well? ^^ I anyone has that, I'd love to have it! Thank you!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh! My Lips was the first box I ever cancelled from Memebox. After I saw the $24 balm spoiler, I realized I would never think that any lip product would be worth that much money to me. I have the snail balm coming in My Honey Box, I make my own lip scrubs, and most of the time I just use Vaseline to hydrate.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a shop order that shipped on 10/28 that is taking a trip around the USA. It took 10 days to go from NY to TN and then should have arrived to me a day or 2 later. I was expecting it today. Now it just arrived in Miami and that is heading in the wrong direction. It was an ampoule in a glass bottle. I hope it's not broken once it finally heads back up the East coast on its sightseeing trip.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 15, 2014)

*@**@MissJexie*,Thank You (^.^)


----------



## veritazy (Nov 15, 2014)

@@MissJexie @ lol defo went TTK a couple of times. Garhh roving eyes. I have got to save some for Christmas too..oh wells. Went to the mall and was all like...'meh I can get this from that Korean site for cheaper..' Totally attached now.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, I know the box is old and it's probably been covered a million times but I'm not prepared to face the length of this thread and try to find stuff about it, please forgive me!! 

The hair salon box: Has there been any spoilers for it? And what type of hair styling products are popular in Korea? Like is hair spray a big thing? or hair gel? If these types of styling products aren't really popular in Korea I would be less inclined to think they will be in the box. I'm mostly after treatments, shampoo, conditioner, leave in things for softening and shine etc, etc.

Opinions?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Zaralis They did have a spoiler for a hair treatment of sorts (too lazy to look it up, but you can look at it on the listing for the box on Memebox I'm sure).

The thing is, Memebox claims it's meant to be AT LEAST HALF hair styling products, like hair gels and hair sprays and possibly a hair tool of some sort. However, Memebox probably doesn't even know yet what exactly will be in the box. Hair sprays and gels aren't huge in Korea, but they are available, and they would be cheap for Memebox to acquire. 

Basically...No one knows much of anything about that box. At this point, this probably includes Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 15, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok, I know the box is old and it's probably been covered a million times but I'm not prepared to face the length of this thread and try to find stuff about it, please forgive me!!
> 
> The hair salon box: Has there been any spoilers for it? And what type of hair styling products are popular in Korea? Like is hair spray a big thing? or hair gel? If these types of styling products aren't really popular in Korea I would be less inclined to think they will be in the box. I'm mostly after treatments, shampoo, conditioner, leave in things for softening and shine etc, etc.
> 
> Opinions?


The spoiler is on the box page here.



Spoiler



Spoiler #1 Na. 8 Outbath Treatment –retails at $18

Na. 8’s Outbath Treatment is a yuzu citron-scented leave-on hair treatment. It deep conditions hair and delivers an optimal blend of transformative hair nutrients to restore and replenish damaged hair to a shiny, healthy state. Best for busy girls on-the-go, this miraculous hair treatment restores the protective layer on dry or damaged hair and reduce hair's porosity for strong, lustrous strands.



I think it's going to be a GREAT box. I feel the same way about styling products, but everything I've received in Memeboxes that's for hair has been geared toward leave-in treatments, hair masks, and washing.


----------



## maii (Nov 15, 2014)

This strategy to clear out the old boxes (if that's what it is) has worked amazingly well. Only 6 memebox and 4 superbox left.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

@@Zaralis The spoiler is a leave in treatment! I hope we will not get any hair sprays. So far memebox hasn't sent any sprays, right? like deodorants, hair sprays, etc? I just hope they won't start now! Rapunzel didn't have any styling products. I have ordered this box and I also hope for some hair treatments.

There are 8 mojito boxes left. I was trying very hard to find a box to use the coupon but either I have ordered the box already or it doesn't look right for me. This $10 coupon is so tempting! I don't want to buy anything from the shop, last time I did they printed the wrong value on the box..! I'll give memeshop some time to organise itself before I order again from the shop..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

I've never seen or heard of hair styling products in Memeboxes either. But considering they said that that's what the theme of this box was (and even flat out told me it was supposed to contain "at least half" hair styling products, after specifically mentioning hair gels and sprays). I'm definitely just not sure what to think. They do seem to have that sort of thing in mind for this box, so it would make sense for them to acquire them for this box.

Had it been a hair care box....There would have been no hesitation on my part. Or many other people's part, I'm sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But...Another great spoiler could sway a lot of us. (Hint, hint).  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@Zaralis The spoiler is a leave in treatment! I hope we will not get any hair sprays. So far memebox hasn't sent any sprays, right? like deodorants, hair sprays, etc? I just hope they won't start now! Rapunzel didn't have any styling products. I have ordered this box and I also hope for some hair treatments.
> 
> There are 8 mojito boxes left. I was trying very hard to find a box to use the coupon but either I have ordered the box already or it doesn't look right for me. This $10 coupon is so tempting! I don't want to buy anything from the shop, last time I did they printed the wrong value on the box..! I'll give memeshop some time to organise itself before I order again from the shop..



See, I am the exact opposite with the hair products.  I would love hair sprays, texturizing, volumizing products  - but memebox has been all about hair treatments for dry and damaged hair.

memespies - there are ladies out there with oily, fine, straight hair!!  please curate a box for us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

@@biancardi This Hair Salon box really is the perfect example of why we need a better idea as to what to expect from different boxes.

Because this could actually be what you're hoping for...Or it could just be tons more hair treatments.

I really hope that after they clear out their warehouse and start releasing boxes again, they'll have a better idea as to how their boxes will play out. It sure would be nice for us to know what to expect. This whole guessing game is getting exhausting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

Was Pro You pore Fill up Silky Cream featured in a memebox? It is in the shop under the featured in memebox tab but I couldn't find in which box it was. The label is black, maybe we will get it in the blackout box?!? lol


----------



## cfisher (Nov 15, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Was Pro You pore Fill up Silky Cream featured in a memebox? It is in the shop under the featured in memebox tab but I couldn't find in which box it was. The label is black, maybe we will get it in the blackout box?!? lol


A primer is so not what I was hoping for in the Blackout box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> A primer is so not what I was hoping for in the Blackout box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know what you mean... I wouldn't mind receiving this pro you primer in a box as I like the pro you mask in the last mask box and I heard great things about the cleanser included in the blackheads no more.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 15, 2014)

I caved and bought my first box! There wasn't a very big selection but I got the Wonder Woman box. Now I only have to wait 2 months or so until I finally get it lol.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I will have to skip the hair box, I don't want to risk styling products because they would be wasted on me, I'm just having an 'I want to buy Memeboxes' kind of day.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 16, 2014)

I just had the longest most exhausting everything-went-wrong day at work (everything besides my amazing cowokers, anyway), and am stress shopping with the overtime pay I just earned. 

Have I earned: A) Dirty Gal and Hair Salon bundle, or B ) Caviar and Gold to rub on my face, plus some makeup from my non-secret santa wishlist?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric I'm sorry to hear you had one of those days, I hope you get to at least relax tonight and have a lovely Sunday. 

I vote for...C. Dirty Gal box (because it has the potential to be amazing, and that snail cream looks and sounds amazing and is also sold on KoreaDepart for $50 so it's legit). And the Neogen. Best of both worlds, and you get to use the $10 off $50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@TooMuchElectric I'm sorry to hear you had one of those days, I hope you get to at least relax tonight and have a lovely Sunday.
> 
> I vote for...C. Dirty Gal box (because it has the potential to be amazing, and that snail cream looks and sounds amazing and is also sold on KoreaDepart for $50 so it's legit). And the Neogen. Best of both worlds, and you get to use the $10 off $50.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I vote for C also, sounds like a good compromise! Sorry you had a crap day!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2014)

And there's like tumbleweeds blowing through this thread lately. We need some boxes to ponder Memebox, you're killing our social vibes!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe I don't think either of us would pick anything over our precious Neogen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, really...Oh my goodness that snail cream looks amazing. :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

Not grabbing a 2nd Dirty Gal is my version of self control at the moment (hey, it's a start, right?)


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

I might be the only one, but I kind of like watching the box pages have fewer and fewer boxes--I'm not brave enough to purge my stash, but it feels like the Memebox website is being purged! Or maybe I'm just weird :lol:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@theori3 I feel the same way, for awhile it felt like the older boxes weren't really selling much...Lately they are selling like crazy.

The sooner the warehouse clears out, the sooner I'd like to think they'll have to start giving us new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> See, I am the exact opposite with the hair products.  I would love hair sprays, texturizing, volumizing products  - but memebox has been all about hair treatments for dry and damaged hair.   memespies - there are ladies out there with oily, fine, straight hair!!  please curate a box for us


Never too much volume for me~ Want! And I think there should be at least 1 volumizing hair product in the volume box. An expensive shampoo and conditioner set perhaps..either from kerasys or some oriental brand. yummm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also we did have shampoos (kerasys), conditioners (ryo), hair oil (#15), hair perfume (Sr from 10 mins), dry shampoo (which everyone hated from an earlier box), syringe thingis and leave-in/ styling creams (Mise en scene/Palan?) from Memeboxes before. I think we have not gotten much aerosol products which I would love to see. Probably something that can give Batiste a run for their money, or a bamboo extract styling spray that can replace my Garnier one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried the brand Peripera? As memebox doesn't seem to want me to spend money on

Boxes, I ventured over to Testerkorea and noticed Peripera were doing a Disney Frozen range! Now, I'm a complete sucker for all things Frozen (granted - mainly the artwork) so when I saw that, my heart fluttered and I went on a bit of a spree and ordered quite a few items! I just wondered if their stuff was any good. I found one lady on you tube doing a review and it looked ok so thought I'd take a chance!

(I am soooo gonna get caught by customs one of these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Should have added, its make-up so eye liner pencil set, eye shadow trio, lip balm etc but with Elsa / Olaf on it. Yes...I'm sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post a photot on Instagram when it finally arrives if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 16, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Has anyone tried the brand Peripera? As memebox doesn't seem to want me to spend money on
> 
> Boxes, I ventured over to Testerkorea and noticed Peripera were doing a Disney Frozen range! Now, I'm a complete sucker for all things Frozen (granted - mainly the artwork) so when I saw that, my heart fluttered and I went on a bit of a spree and ordered quite a few items! I just wondered if their stuff was any good. I found one lady on you tube doing a review and it looked ok so thought I'd take a chance!
> 
> ...


Tha hand creams look so cute!!! lol And it looks like a great present to give! I love how much more cute korean packages are! Let us know how these products are!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 16, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Has anyone tried the brand Peripera? As memebox doesn't seem to want me to spend money on
> 
> Boxes, I ventured over to Testerkorea and noticed Peripera were doing a Disney Frozen range! Now, I'm a complete sucker for all things Frozen (granted - mainly the artwork) so when I saw that, my heart fluttered and I went on a bit of a spree and ordered quite a few items! I just wondered if their stuff was any good. I found one lady on you tube doing a review and it looked ok so thought I'd take a chance!
> 
> ...


Peripheral smoothie waterproof eyeliners are great, my faves! They don't budge at all. Just looked at the Frozen stuff, so cute!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh that's good to hear as bought a few items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> being sent snail mail though so no idea when it will arrive (I'd already spent 80 dollars worth so opted for the cheap tracked option as not in a mad rush to get it....already have loads of Memeboxes coming and 3 Etude House orders (plus My Little Box). Didnt want to give my postman a back injury before Christmas lol!


----------



## Weebs (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm fairly happy for the MemeBox break.  I have tons of products to use and going back over the year, I've spent at least $1200 on boxes!  While was able to grab the Homme box for my BF for Christmas, I'm just happy I'm not tempted to grab anything else.  I can save this money for actual gifts for Christmas!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow the thread is so quiet, it hasn't moved since I went out this morning and just came back


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> For as much as I talk trash about Memebox's dealings with collaborators, I had an A++ experience with it. It may be related to the desire of someone somewhere to have the ability to use my review and photos long-term (they still live on some of the product pages--to the point that I'm actually hosting images that appear on the Memeshop site. I might replace the original images with boyband photos for April Fool's if they're still up then). It sounds like this was kind of a fluke, but yeah, I was completely happy with how things went.


Love the boy band photo idea, as long as it's Korean boy bands!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 16, 2014)

What boxes were shipped on Friday? What spoilers should we expect?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread has always been slow around the end of Saturday through Sunday until Sunday night. It's just MORE slow now that there are no new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also: I have to say that I tried the callus remover heel patches from Foot Therapy last night. I'm sad that there's only 2 sets of patches in the box because they are miracle workers! My heels are incredibly soft, smooth and moisturized. You can see a very visable different on my foot where the patch was and where it wasn't. I've already stalked them on amazon and ebay because I'm definitely buying more!

Quick update on the weird fabric sock peeling foot pack from Hair and Body 4: It made my skin look a bit dry, and the skin flaked off VERY little for a couple of days and then it stopped. I still had a ton of dry skin. This did absolutely nothing and it's the most expensive foot pack I've seen ever. Such a disappointment. I'm not a huge fan of peeling foot masks but I try to do them once every 1-2 months so that my feet stay smooth. I guess I'll just use a softening treatment because I don't want to use another peeling mask so soon. Ugh my feet are impossible to get under control. Always calluses. alllwaayyssss &lt;/3


----------



## flushblush (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> What boxes were shipped on Friday? What spoilers should we expect?


Miracle Masks and Bloggers Thumbs Up. Can't wait!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Has anyone tried the brand Peripera? As memebox doesn't seem to want me to spend money on
> 
> Boxes, I ventured over to Testerkorea and noticed Peripera were doing a Disney Frozen range! Now, I'm a complete sucker for all things Frozen (granted - mainly the artwork) so when I saw that, my heart fluttered and I went on a bit of a spree and ordered quite a few items! I just wondered if their stuff was any good. I found one lady on you tube doing a review and it looked ok so thought I'd take a chance!
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the little sister brand for Clio--it's all really nice, actually. I've been eyeing the Frozen branded stuff, too, because it's probably good quality.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also: I have to say that I tried the callus remover heel patches from Foot Therapy last night. I'm sad that there's only 2 sets of patches in the box because they are miracle workers! My heels are incredibly soft, smooth and moisturized. You can see a very visable different on my foot where the patch was and where it wasn't. I've already stalked them on amazon and ebay because I'm definitely buying more!


Oh awesome--I can't wait to use these. I've been using the sandpapery tool and it's the best I've ever used. I'm going to keep filing away and then top off my work with the heel patches. I bought the foot care box so I could get City Girl and it turned out to be one of those boxes like Whole Grain 1 that's completely filled with items that aren't super pricey, but totally work and actually get used. I like.

Speaking of that, I'm a superfan of the drugstore-ish brand Purederm. I don't think I've received a bad product yet made by this company and everything is very budget-friendly. A smart company would import that stuff like crazy *hint to spies*.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 16, 2014)

Welp, while memebox has been purging old boxes...or not adding any I want to buy, I've been doing my own thing with Korean products. Thanks, ladies (and AB subreddit)

Guys, my face looks so good in the morning when I wake up, I don't even want to put makeup on. I can't even wait to see how great it's going to look 6 months from now.


----------



## ata123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Should I cancel my lips and cleanse and tone value set (got both for $40 shipping incl) and purchase dirty gal and she'seruis rice cream with 4 memepoints and $10 off coupon?

Still a bit unsure abt the dirtygal but really want to try that snail cream. What dp you girls think may be in that box?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Welp, while memebox has been purging old boxes...or not adding any I want to buy, I've been doing my own thing with Korean products. Thanks, ladies (and AB subreddit)
> 
> Guys, my face looks so good in the morning when I wake up, I don't even want to put makeup on. I can't even wait to see how great it's going to look 6 months from now.


What's your routine and products, if you don't mind telling us?  I'm still learning.


----------



## avarier (Nov 16, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> What's your routine and products, if you don't mind telling us?  I'm still learning.


@@ChullBird I'm also curious what you are using! And what is your skin type?


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 16, 2014)

I've always thought I had combination skin, very oily t zone, and dry as the Sahara cheeks and acne prone. My routine has seemed to balance this out, my t zone is still slightly oiler than the rest of my face, but  my cheeks aren't dry at all anymore. I stopped washing my face in the morning and just massage while in the shower since it's winter, and I feel like that's helped a ton.

AM:


Skin House Dr Clear Magic Toner (it sprays!!! It's been my HG, but it's hard to find, so I'm going to try LadyKin broccoli toner when I'm done with this)
I use a BHA exfoliant 1x per week currently using stridex,  but I could take or leave them. Honestly, I don't really feel like I need to do this very often.
Missha First Essence (This is the best thing I've ever put on my face)
Missha Time Revolution Night Repair Science Activator Ampoule (sparingly)
Etude House Moistfull Collagen cream
PM:


Garnier Cleansing Oil (but I just bought Skinfood Black Sugar Cleansing oil)
Skin1004 Cocoon Soap or Neutrogena oil free cream cleanser
Skin House Dr Clean Magic Toner
Missha First Essence
Missha Time Revolution Night Repair Science Activator Ampoule
Migabee Bee Venom &amp; Honey cream
Holika Holika Blueberry Honey Sleeping Pack (second best thing I've ever put on my face.)
My face feels very moist when I'm done, but not really "sticky". My pillow case doesn't stick to me. I used to wake up with my face feeling very tight and dry, and flaky. That's a thing of the past. Now when I wake up, my skin looks bright, my complexion is even, and I don't feel like I need foundation. People are always asking what my secret is because we're pulling 70+ hour work weeks and apparently I look "fresh".

I will probably play around with my routine in the coming months (because I can!),and I definitely want to add some sheet masks (anyone have an recommendations?), but the 2 Missha products, and the Holika Holika sleeping pack are non negotiable. I absolutely will not do without them. Additionally, I have always obsessed over ingredients because for whatever reason, when I turned 26 I became (cystic) acne prone. Now that I'm using Korean products, I don't worry as much because I feel like they have better ingredients. I almost never break out now and when I do, it heals so fast I don't panic. I don't even need to use a spot treatment! Also, before anyone mentions it, I don't I don't have a sunscreen down, but it has always broken me out soso bad (think deep cysts that leave scars- both chemical and physical). I'm going to give it a shot again, but I'm scared. I've already found some good options for when I'm ready.

Whoa, this got long. Sorry.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't be sorry!  Fascinating reading, and we asked.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You seem to really like Missha products, and I like the few I've gotten so far and hope to try more.

As far as sheet masks, I've tried a few of the Missha ones.  Honey is my favorite by far, wasn't crazy about the pomegranate one.  It wasn't bad, just not great like I thought the honey one was.  Memebox is having a sale in the US store on a 10-count variety set of Missha masks, if you're interested.

For sunscreen, have you tried the Missha BB cream that includes sunscreen?  I use M Perfect Cover BB Cream with SPF 42.

You inspire me, thanks!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Quick update on the weird fabric sock peeling foot pack from Hair and Body 4: It made my skin look a bit dry, and the skin flaked off VERY little for a couple of days and then it stopped. I still had a ton of dry skin. This did absolutely nothing and it's the most expensive foot pack I've seen ever. Such a disappointment. I'm not a huge fan of peeling foot masks but I try to do them once every 1-2 months so that my feet stay smooth. I guess I'll just use a softening treatment because I don't want to use another peeling mask so soon. Ugh my feet are impossible to get under control. Always calluses. alllwaayyssss &lt;/3


Is this a Holika Holika brand? Cuz I've contemplated buying this from their bricks and mortar shop down the street. Please do tell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 16, 2014)

Broke down and got Dirty Gal, I had enough points to make it cost nothing and I'd been debating on it since it came out. Hopefully it has some fun stuff in it!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

Apart from my cute wish list that ships in Tuesday, does anyone know of any boxes shipping Monday or Wednesday? Some spoilers might help satisfy the drought...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 16, 2014)

my tues/weds

omg 4 and dry and sensitive 18/11

wtf and cheese and wine 19/11 (unless delayed AGAIN lol)


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 16, 2014)

@@Mahsa Wine and Cheese is supposed to ship on Wednesday, assuming it actually ships this time.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 16, 2014)

Shipped this week for me

- Beauty 911. 21/11

- Thanksgiving 1&amp;2 boxes. 19/11 - express shipping

- MCWL 4. 18/11

- Garden of Eden &amp; CPM2. 18/11 - express shipping

- My lovely boutique. 16/11

(Already on its way - citrus care, Tinkerbell, foot therapy, Rapunzel)

OMG - that's quite a few isn't it!? No idea where I'm going to put all the stuff as spare room already filled with Christmas presents!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

Ooo lots of boxes being unpacked this week, it's going to be fun seeing which products turn up


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 16, 2014)

Really gonna have to do YouTube unboxing - I'd recorded a couple then chickened out posting them but should also get My Little Box this week and my daughter will get her Nerd Block so might bite the bullet and have a go now I'm also on Instagram lol!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 16, 2014)

yay nerdblck, my little box and 4 memeboxes for me this week plus probably a ohsheetmask order. A great week

although with me still doing nano it will be busy.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

Missha is one of those brands that is hit or miss with me.  They make a lot of great products, but I do not find their facial sheet masks to be one of them - they seem to be dry (not a lot of essence).  I find pure smile makes better facial sheet masks than Missha.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm hoping it'll be a good Memeweek for me, but that's dependent on Wine and Cheese shipping. I won't get it for a few weeks yet but I would love to see what is in the box once the Express Ship people get theirs!


----------



## Liv (Nov 16, 2014)

I would love it if they bring out a Villain/Venom box this week.

I just received a sample of the Mizon bee venom cream and am so eager to try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Missha is one of those brands that is hit or miss with me.  They make a lot of great products, but I do not find their facial sheet masks to be one of them - they seem to be dry (not a lot of essence).  I find pure smile makes better facial sheet masks than Missha.


I'd like to try the Pure Smile ones too.  The last Missha honey sheet mask I used had so much essence that it was dripping off.  I kept catching the drips with the backs of my hands and rubbing it in there.  Felt great.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

We're, like, just a few hours away from Blogger Thumbs Up and Mask 10 Million spoilers on Facebook--this is exciting. In related news: WOW, Australia, Monday already?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 16, 2014)

3hrs until monday in uk

8am in sydney atm


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't wait to see some spoilers - and as a noob I finished off my 'western' moisturiser that was giving me grief but I wanted to finish it, and used the collagen cream from my moisture care box, and honestly no lie, after just one use my skin has completely changed, and I don't even think it's one of the raved about creams either just a regular Korean moisturiser - I am so excited to see what happens as my whole skincare routine becomes Korean products only!


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to see Lirikos Marine box in Memebox offer. Lirikos Marine Botoxin Cream is the best of the best. Relax muscles and wrinkles are less visible. It contains snail venom...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 16, 2014)

Do snails have venom?

Oh I guess as its a marine box it would be the sea snail venom


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Do snails have venom?
> 
> Oh I guess as its a marine box it would be the sea snail venom


Yes that is right. This venom calls conotoxin, here you can find more about it: http://www.molluscs.at/gastropoda/index.html?/gastropoda/sea/conotoxin.html


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a feeling I'll be up quite late tonight. I don't have much...Okay, any...Hope for new boxes tonight. But I wonder if they'll do any interesting new products. And I guess there will be a new free sampling event, so I wonder what the other items will be priced at. 

@@Malaperelka Thanks for the heads up, I've seen their stuff on KoreaDepart and always wondered about it. I'll have to keep my eye out. Sea snail venom? How can I resist.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Nov 16, 2014)

I just bought the Hair Salon + Dirty Gal Value Set.

Please make it two good boxes Memebox... :blink:   :couch:


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 16, 2014)

Soooo, did anyone else feel like Mrs. Doubtfire in the lemon meringue facial scene the first time they tried the Ettang masks?

It was melting off my face, even though I used the whole pack and thought I was being smart only putting in 2 parts water (and I added gradually). Apparently that is still too much because I couldn't keep it from dripping. Is there a secret to finding the perfect consistency? Does the water temperature matter? I'm lost!

At least my nieces and nephews got a kick out of it ....


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think there will be any new boxes tomorrow, think the Meme Masks will be the only new item.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Hope I'm wrong.

I'm starting to wonder if I should even recommend Memebox on my blog because there are almost no boxes to choose from.  And when I review boxes I've received, I'm starting to feel like, "Nyah, nyah, nyah -- look what I have.  You can't get it.  You can't even get a similar box."


----------



## seachange (Nov 16, 2014)

and the collaboration box might  be the only box this week...


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 16, 2014)

There  may not be boxes this week, but there will be boxes. Maybe they're trying to purge what they have for Black Friday, or for the new year?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh awesome--I can't wait to use these. I've been using the sandpapery tool and it's the best I've ever used. I'm going to keep filing away and then top off my work with the heel patches. I bought the foot care box so I could get City Girl and it turned out to be one of those boxes like Whole Grain 1 that's completely filled with items that aren't super pricey, but totally work and actually get used. I like.
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm a superfan of the drugstore-ish brand Purederm. I don't think I've received a bad product yet made by this company and everything is very budget-friendly. A smart company would import that stuff like crazy *hint to spies*.


I'm So glad you've enjoyed the sandpapery tool! I had one from the previous foot box so I felt like maybe I didn't need this one, but I'll definitely have to try it out now. I totally agree on the foot box too...I'm actually ridiculously thrilled with it and think it was perfectly curated. I'd rather lots of mid-priced items than a few fancy expensive items considering everything is going on my feet, not my face! Not to mention the fancy/expensive cloth sock peeling mask I got in hair and body was an absolute bust, so clearly the expensive stuff is not always better.

I also agree with your fandom of Purederm. Everything I've received from them has been great quality for what it needs to do. I know we got the eye patches in a past box (forget which one now) but I thought they were very cooling/soothing. And while I don't like that the nose strips leave colored residue on my skin, I think they work as well as or better than the ones I've tried in the past. These heel patches are excellent as well. I thought I needed to wear sock to hold them on at first because they didn't seem that sticky, however when I peeled them off in the morning, they were holding on for dear life, so I was pleased with that as well. Even though they're $10 a box on ebay, I might grab another box because I enjoyed them that much.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Is this a Holika Holika brand? Cuz I've contemplated buying this from their bricks and mortar shop down the street. Please do tell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You mean the cloth socks peeling foot mask I mentioned? That was a random off-brand from the most recent hair and body box that I was referring to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> Missha is one of those brands that is hit or miss with me.  They make a lot of great products, but I do not find their facial sheet masks to be one of them - they seem to be dry (not a lot of essence).  I find pure smile makes better facial sheet masks than Missha.


I LOVE Missha products to a fault, but I have to agree- their sheet masks are a hot mess. They always make my skin burn, which is ridiculous considering masks I've gotten for like 70 cents have been better quality.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a fan of the masks and patches from purederm.  I didn't like the wash off masks stuff that much, because I got 3 HUGE bottles of the stuff.  I am really looking forward to the foot box - this is my 3rd one with memebox and I loved the first two!


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 16, 2014)

Two people in my Facebook group have their Thumbs Up/Masks bundles, but haven't posted spoilers yet. I'm dying over here!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am a fan of the masks and patches from purederm.  I didn't like the wash off masks stuff that much, because I got 3 HUGE bottles of the stuff.  I am really looking forward to the foot box - this is my 3rd one with memebox and I loved the first two!


I didn't get the first foot box, but the second one was pretty decent. Not my favorite box, but there was a good chunk of things I enjoyed. This most recent one blows the other one out of the water for me. I feel like I will use everything in it, and I've been slowly testing everything as I have the time. I like that there are familiar brands in there, and everything you could possibly need for foot care. It's not a WOW box really, but for me it totally was. I didn't expect there to be so much, and it's probably one of the most useful boxes I've gotten in a long time. I don't think I'm getting rid of anything except the cuticle oil, and not because it's not nice, but because I already have a lifetime supply of my favorite butter london one haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Two people in my Facebook group have their Thumbs Up/Masks bundles, but haven't posted spoilers yet. I'm dying over here!


omg you should have seen me scampering around my house like a maniac trying to get pictures taken when I got the foot/sleeping/city girl bundle so I could upload it in the spoilers thread. I HATE waiting for my spoilers when I know people have gotten the boxes LOL I hope they post them soon I'd love to see what's in them! I got the mask box but not thumbs up. I'm still VERY interested to see what they included in it though!


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 16, 2014)

All one person has said is that



Spoiler



two products in the Thumbs Up box made them physically ill....no idea what that means. Also that one of the two items is from the Girls Night Out box



And the other person only said that



Spoiler



the Mask box contains some sort of cucumber eye pads that leaked all over the box


----------



## engawa (Nov 16, 2014)

Seems like it's going to be a dud.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wondering if I should cancel the Super luckybox 11 now since all these "best of the best" boxes so far have been horrible...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 16, 2014)

Honey, meme pouch &amp; wakeup makeup restock !!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> All one person has said is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mask box spoiler you mentioned was an actual spoiler that memebox posted on facebook if I'm not mistaken. 

As for the girls night out box comment...



Spoiler



That box was a piece of garbage, in my personal opinion. There's nothing in that box that would make anyone physically ill...except for maybe the pheromone perfume? I have no idea. The lip product from the girls night out spoiler looks similar to the glow lip tint from K-Style 1, which is actually something I suggested for the box because they had specifically asked for a makeup product. I enjoyed that lip tint very much, so I suggested it. At the time there was little to no makeup that I had liked in my boxes. If they threw that girls night out version in the box, that would be absurd. Did anyone even LIKE that box? Why would any blogger suggest anything from there? So confused...


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> You mean the cloth socks peeling foot mask I mentioned? That was a random off-brand from the most recent hair and body box that I was referring to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I LOVE Missha products to a fault, but I have to agree- their sheet masks are a hot mess. They always make my skin burn, which is ridiculous considering masks I've gotten for like 70 cents have been better quality.


Ugh, the Missha masks burned my face too, I hated them. I gave the rest of my stock to a friend that wasn't affected by them. I love their cleansers though, so I don't hate the brand completely yet.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

thumbs up bloggers picks has a picture now in the spoilers thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-46?do=findComment&amp;comment=2331289

This box is a mess. Just...a hot mess.


----------



## engawa (Nov 16, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Honey, meme pouch &amp; wakeup makeup restock !!


Picked up Meme pouch + Oh my lips! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@engawa I was told by customer service that Super Luckybox 11 would be "best of" luckybox items. But it's not, because the spoiler is an entirely new item. So I think it will contain a lot of new items, but who knows. Either way, I don't think it should be grouped into the "best of" boxes at this point. 

@@MissJexie The Purederm heel patches would be sooo cheap if we could even just get them for retail, but $10 for 2 pairs is obscene! Tony Moly has ones that are probably similar (if not identical) in quality, and I normally buy sets of 10 on RRS to save a good bit, so I can't recall how much they are. But I think it would be a good bit cheaper to just buy the Tony Moly ones next you place an order on any Korean skincare site. They sell them fairly cheap a lot of the time.

And I agree about Purederm, they're consistently good. I wish we could get better access to their products without having to pay a huge markup. It ruins the purpose of their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

The Blogger's Picks box is a total mess. As I mentioned in the fb group, some of those items came out _after _the survey was due (14 September). It seems that they curated one popular item, the spoiler (Purebess Galactomyces toner), and then they just threw in whatever was laying around/not selling in the Memeshop for the rest. Seriously...what...was...this...box.

Oh, and the mask box is a mess, too.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

@ yep.  So glad I only got the mask box and not the blogger's pick.

I am not overly thrilled with the mask box either, but I can salvage that box.  I feel really bad for those who purchased that bloggers box - because I do not know of any blogger who picked any of that chit outside of the purebess essense


----------



## sunsign6 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have both boxes arriving tomorrow and I am far from happy   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@ I don't remember which boxes it was, but for awhile they were giving away that Galactomyces toner with the purchase of a few different boxes. I think Wakeup Makeup was one of them.

I know it was a well liked item, but I also think they did in fact have a ton of it in the warehouse. I think that's probably the main reason they included it, and also I think the reason it was used as a spoiler is because it was probably the only item in that box that bloggers really did like.

Sneaky buggers.


----------



## seachange (Nov 16, 2014)

I now wonder if the other boxes coming will be leftovers to help them clear their warehouse...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

I went through my pending box orders and looked at everything to see if I should slash and burn some orders, but it seems that due to points and discounts I don't ever pay more than $10 per box including shipping so...I'm going to just roll with the list for now. sigh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

seachange said:


> I now wonder if the other boxes coming will be leftovers to help them clear their warehouse...


Welllll

Thanksgiving boxes....Homme box.....Empties box....

I think the rest are more "safe." Except for the occasion double I'm sure we'll be seeing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ The empties one is the only one that really raised a red flag for me (other than the recent boxes), and I remember rushing to cancel it awhile ago. And at $10 a box, as long as there's one good item and a few things you can gift, I'd say you're still doing well!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I don't remember which boxes it was, but for awhile they were giving away that Galactomyces toner with the purchase of a few different boxes. I think Wakeup Makeup was one of them.
> 
> I know it was a well liked item, but I also think they did in fact have a ton of it in the warehouse. I think that's probably the main reason they included it, and also I think the reason it was used as a spoiler is because it was probably the only item in that box that bloggers really did like.
> 
> Sneaky buggers.


It was a different galactomyces essence paired with wakeup makeup.. I'm not sure of the brand off hand, though.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

I am now on pins and needles with the OMG 4 &amp; My Cute Wishlist 4 coming out this week.  oy vey.

let's hope that the less frequent releases of boxes means memebox will curate them better.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It was a different galactomyces essence paired with wakeup makeup.. I'm not sure of the brand off hand, though.


Could they have run out of that one?

I ended up with two of the same one, I wonder if they changed it at some point?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It was a different galactomyces essence paired with wakeup makeup.. I'm not sure of the brand off hand, though.


That was the CellByDate Galactomyces Toner, which is hilariously ironic to me since it was almost past its "sell by date" when we received it!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Could they have run out of that one?
> 
> I ended up with two of the same one, I wonder if they changed it at some point?


That's odd, I just looked it up on the website and grabbed the one I got out of my stash, it's the cellbydate galacto zero essence. It's a much bigger bottle than what came in the whole grains box.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 16, 2014)

Man, it has not been a good Meme-week for me. Not really any new boxes, Wine and Cheese delayed (again), total bummer spoilers for WTF, Miracle Masks, *AND* Thumbs Up Bloggers Picks.....

I guess it's a good thing that there aren't any new boxes so I wouldn't be tempted to buy any of them. I don't know what's going on with Memebox right now, but I'm not especially pleased.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Andi B said:


> That was the CellByDate Galactomyces Toner, which is hilariously ironic to me since it was almost past its "sell by date" when we received it!


I noticed that the other day and realized that's why it was included as a free gift. Sneaky memebox!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> That's odd, I just looked it up on the website and grabbed the one I got out of my stash, it's the cellbydate galacto zero essence. It's a much bigger bottle than what came in the whole grains box.


I didn't even notice the free gift when I purchased, but I had two of the same item. I guess maybe they ran out, or something?

I have no idea. I take back what I said though, Sorry!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I didn't even notice the free gift when I purchased, but I had two of the same item. I guess maybe they ran out, or something?
> 
> I have no idea. I take back what I said though, Sorry!


Haha, nothing to apologize for! You probably lucked out if you got two bottles of the purebess essence, as it's probably not nearing expiration!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Man, it has not been a good Meme-week for me. Not really any new boxes, Wine and Cheese delayed (again), total bummer spoilers for WTF, Miracle Masks, *AND* Thumbs Up Bloggers Picks.....


Urgh--I don't even remember the WTF spoilers--it must have been so meh that I don't remember a single item with excitement.

Well...a lot of people are getting a whole lot of skincare for the holidays from me! ahahaha


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

WTF isn't that horrible as the bloggers and mask box, imho.  It isn't exciting and I have no idea if these are really wonderful finds or not, but there are several products in there that sound very interesting and am eager to try out!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Haha, nothing to apologize for! You probably lucked out if you got two bottles of the purebess essence, as it's probably not nearing expiration!


I'm certain though I received two of the same one, so I just assumed everyone did. I traded them together, but then got one from a Whole Grains restock. And now I'll have the one coming from the Bloggers box, hah. So here's hoping they have really great expiration dates!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am glad I got another chance to try them though, since everyone seems to rave about them!


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 16, 2014)

Well... At least this will keep me from buying boxes for a while. It's seriously just as bad as MCW3. Or KMW2. Meh.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 16, 2014)

What is even happening with memebox...no new boxes, and the ones that are rolling out are a hot mess. I was HOPING that the 4th time would be the charm for cute wishlist, which is why i didn't cancel it after the #3 creepy doll fiasco, but I'm sensing lots of ddung and shara shara again...sigh.

I just wish they would be more clear about what's going on with box releases. I get they were trying to clear stuff out but it's past the point of ridiculous. The website looks barren. Coming out with a couple thanksgiving boxes and a box for guys is not even remotely close to being enough. I cannot for the life of me understand why they're doing this, because their sales are obviously plummeting into the ground. 

Are they having issues getting their hands on product for the boxes? Is that why there aren't many news ones an the ones being shipped are craptastic? I don't know...but I think the customers have been patient enough and deserve some explanations at this point. 

I did grab the dirty gal box. Yay for golden tickets and snail stuff. I am crossing my fingers that it will be a good box in a sea of meh.


----------



## blinded (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder why I'm holding on to my points. I keep thinking I should just pick something. I don't want to think the worst, but it's getting hard between the radio silence and the lackluster boxes.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what I'm more irritated about... the boxes themselves or the fact that I looked at the spoilers. I'm getting the boxes tomorrow, so I should have waited one more day--I think I'll probably be happier with the boxes once I actually have them. I hope.

Although I am annoyed at Memebox for clearly not listening to the surveyed bloggers :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 16, 2014)

I am just hoping that they are busy with the China Memebox , their own Memeline, and will resume normal operations soon.  

We've had crap boxes before - several times in a row - I know, I got them!! lol   I am hoping that Wine &amp; Cheese and Innisfree are good boxes - I would be SO happy to see the canola honey lip balm in that box (it is my HG night time treatment) 

We also have Scrub 2, Volume Up, Oil Therapy, Tea Tree (please don't mess that up, memegods),  F/W Colors,  Exilir ,  Green Food Cosmetics in the next 2 weeks (also the before mentioned OMG 4 &amp; My Cute Wishlist 4)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

Just to be clear, I'm not trying to claim to know this as fact. But a friend of mine that teaches in Korea and has purchased Memeboxes both in Korea and in the US, is under the impression that the warehouse for both is the same. If that is in fact true, with their recent Memebox China thing, that could explain a LOT. We all know that the entire team seems to vanish for weeks at a time and is working on Buddha knows what. 

But with their new move to a bigger warehouse, that could also be because of their big expansion lately. And I've heard the China Memebox took off really quickly, and is doing much better than anyone expected.

I do wonder if the entire Korean team has to take care of everything Memebox related, outside of the really tiny San Francisco team (which just seems to do the social media stuff, and USA Exclusives). 

Could explain a lot.


----------



## blinded (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not worried about Scrub 2. I think it will be one of those boxes where nothing is particularly super exciting, but the entire box will be full of useful items that I will like. I really, truly hope Dry and Sensitive doesn't disappoint. With all the amazing creams, ampoules, etc out there there's no excuse for it. Same with Elixirs. 

Now, someone remind me why I ordered Petit Treasures? After the last couple of MCW boxes, why did I think I should finally cave into the lure of cute things?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@@blinded I think Petit Treasures was released before the MCW took a turn to the absolute worst.

They planned that one out well, I'll give them that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not trying to claim to know this as fact. But a friend of mine that teaches in Korea and has purchased Memeboxes both in Korea and in the US, is under the impression that the warehouse for both is the same. If that is in fact true, with their recent Memebox China thing, that could explain a LOT. We all know that the entire team seems to vanish for weeks at a time and is working on Buddha knows what.
> 
> But with their new move to a bigger warehouse, that could also be because of their big expansion lately. And I've heard the China Memebox took off really quickly, and is doing much better than anyone expected.
> 
> ...


This totally makes sense. China is the world's largest economy now, and it looks like the Memebox-China shop is stocked with a bunch of legit nice stuff. God, we got the short end of the stick when it comes to product selection.

I feel like I've been in this position before: our new sibling was born, and mommy and daddy don't love us anymore. Time to go jump on the cat and pee in the corner of the living room.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 16, 2014)

@ Yeah, their China site took off and looks great. I know that the companies they can get into boxes are mostly based on which markets those companies want to get into, I mean lots of the brands we get I'm sure Meme-K would be disappointed about not receiving.

And the China site and sharing a warehouse is the one thing that sort of makes sense of a lot of what is happening lately.

Here's hoping they finally hire some new people, and things settle down with their China site.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 16, 2014)

@@biancardi, I hope Wine and Cheese is awesome! I also hope it actually ships this week. I feel like I'm waiting on a bunch of packages (from a bunch of things, not just Memebox) that are all due to ship soon but none of them actually have yet. :/


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 17, 2014)

....

Having memerage over Thumbs Up + Miracle Mask right now...

Aargh...

I'm gonna have trust issues with Memebox


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

I am so glad I cancelled the two boxes, Though with the lack of  box releases and the constant addition to the piles of pink boxes under my bed. I think I may go on a memebreak for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am so glad I cancelled the two boxes, Though with the lack of  box releases and the constant addition to the piles of pink boxes under my bed. I think I may go on a memebreak for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At this point, Memebox has already put us all on break  :lol:


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

@, totally un-Meme-related, but I'm way excited for your experiment.

I just moved a bunch of stuff and saw how many I already have and the boxes full of items I either "will use eventually" or "will swap/sell/gift" and it's like, 10 boxes full! Product overload. Add in shoddy boxes and I couldn't care less anymore! Memebox is doing wonderfully in helping with my Meme no-buy. What a disappointment.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

@ Yes! I was on their china site and was croaking at some of the things they get!  It makes me understand just how other countries feel when they see the US shop and know they can't buy anything.

Haha!  Except the US shop is literally the bottom of the barrel compared to the offerings on memechina and Meme-k.

Right now, I'm still so ridiculously grumpy over the Blogger's Picks I want to throw something.  At whoever curated that box and thought it was a good idea. ARGH!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't understand why Memebox China shop has nice, BRAND name items and our global shop doesn't?  I mean, you would think that international sales would still outpace China sales, yes?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Saffyra The USA Exclusives shop is a joke. I really think they're just trying to prove to companies they're trying to form relationships with that they have some sort of presence in the US. But it's pretty much only major brands, and it's mostly really easy to find products...At better prices.

I don't think the USA Exclusives is really trying to compete with foreign sites, only the small USA sites that carry major brands.

Now...Imagine if they were trying to compete with KoreaDepart or RRS or TesterKorea

Oh my goodness. IF ONLY!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> @fanserviced, totally un-Meme-related, but I'm way excited for your experiment.


HA! Thank you!!! I'm super excited about it, too. At this point I'm so confused about the outcome--what if I open the box next weekend and nothing has grown? What if tons of stuff has grown and my favorite creams are contaminated? Honestly, I should have sucked it up and bought this kit during the *whisper* Benton meltdown--my Aloe toner had the worst contamination of them all and couldn't be tested in a proper lab, and I no longer have that bottle. The Benton thing is over as far as I'm concerned, but I'll never again be without a kit like this.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@biancardi I really just think their goals in different countries are entirely different. And I'm sure their customer base makes a huge difference in what brands are interested in giving them free products, or reduced cost items, and which brands they can only get at wholesale prices.

I don't think the luxury brands really do well with Memebox in their Global site, like look how poorly Iope sales were? I know people mentioned Memeboxes in China in the $100 range, they probably just know they wouldn't do well.

It is a shame though.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 17, 2014)

SO here's something random to break up the drama.
 
I came home tonight to some random coupon/ad in the mail for a local hair salon.
 
Does the picture look familiar?!
 



Spoiler


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@ceredonia Oh my goodness.

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

I needed that, thank you.

(Is anyone else starting to think the team that does the box covers is the one in the US?!)


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 17, 2014)

@@cfisher I don't even know what to think!! I assume it's just a stock photo, but even if both Memebox AND this hair salon used that photo, what are the odds?!

Or maybe someone at the hair salon loves Memebox? Who knows!!!

Edit: Just checked and yeah, it's a local salon, not a chain. Seems too crazy NOT to be on purpose somehow. Hahahaha!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> SO here's something random to break up the drama.
> 
> I came home tonight to some random coupon/ad in the mail for a local hair salon.
> 
> Does the picture look familiar?!


Hahahahah! Memebox uses stock images for their boxes. One morning I woke up to post the latest boxes on my blog's slider thingy and they actually still had the watermark on the image (as in they hadn't paid to use it). It looked tacky as hell and I contacted them to let them know that it was still on the image. They changed it out by that afternoon. But yeah, they use stock images, certainly--it's legal as long as they pay for the rights.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@ceredonia I figured it was a stock photo, but seriously the fact you stumbled onto that photo is hilarious to me.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

My levels of fury over the Blogger's Picks have abated only minutely.

And I'm still staying up to see if they release a box even though I'm 89% positive they won't be.

What is wrong with me!?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Saffyra I'm up for other reasons, but I've already started to glance at my email every 20 minutes or so.

In my defense, during Memechaos...I used to check it every 5 minutes starting around 1:30. So...That's not SO bad...Right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am curious to see what the free sampling items go on sale for, and curious to see if they list new things for this week. Doubt any boxes will come out, but it sure would be a lovely surprise.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My levels of fury over the Blogger's Picks have abated only minutely.
> 
> And I'm still staying up to see if they release a box even though I'm 89% positive they won't be.
> 
> What is wrong with me!?


Did any other bloggers buy this box? I'm angry on one level, but I'm glad I bought it on another because this is going to be one hecka of an unboxing takedown ahhahah. That's why I bought it actually--good or bad, having someone who supposedly helped give the picks comment on it seemed like fun.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 17, 2014)

Back to work today so will probably miss the drama this morning of whether there are new boxes or not. Given how much stuff I've coming from various places, I'm not fussed tbh.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

The thing that makes me most mad about the blogger box is that they clearly knew our picks--they used the one legit pick in the box as the spoiler item. So they otherwise picked items we couldn't possibly have selected on account of box release dates and then sold the box based on the idea that it would reflect our taste and selections when it clearly doesn't. Had it not been for the clever spoiler I would just think that they forgot about the survey, but they didn't--they used it selectively to market the box and then ignored it when it came to most of the products. I just see no way that Memebox Empties can possibly be good if they're having that much trouble re-sourcing good past items.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did any other bloggers buy this box? I'm angry on one level, but I'm glad I bought it on another because this is going to be one hecka of an unboxing takedown ahhahah. That's why I bought it actually--good or bad, having someone who supposedly helped give the picks comment on it seemed like fun.


@ Oh, I've already started writing my scathing review.  And I won't get it for another 2 weeks.  That's how mad I am.  Some poor unsuspecting soul bought this box because bloggers like us rave over certain Memebox products.  Only to have leftover crap thrown in their box at the last minute with zero thought.

Why even BOTHER to HAVE a survey?!  *blood pressure skyrockets*

There are so many fabulous products that I've received in Memeboxes.  Wonderful products!  And I've seen other bloggers review products they love that they received.  But to receive ONE solitary product (purebess) of aaaall the products we've been raving about!?  Sacrilege!  And killer for us bloggers who have been doing reviews.  Now we have to write a post just to retain our integrity!  Or at least I feel *I* need to just to protect my own sense of honor and decency.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> @ Oh, I've already started writing my scathing review. And I won't get it for another 2 weeks. That's how mad I am. Some poor unsuspecting soul bought this box because bloggers like us rave over certain Memebox products. Only to have leftover crap thrown in their box at the last minute with zero thought.
> 
> Why even BOTHER to HAVE a survey?! *blood pressure skyrockets*
> 
> There are so many fabulous products that I've received in Memeboxes. Wonderful products! And I've seen other bloggers review products they love that they received. But to receive ONE solitary product (purebess) of aaaall the products we've been raving about!? Sacrilege! And killer for us bloggers who have been doing reviews. Now we have to write a post just to retain our integrity! Or at least I feel *I* need to just to protect my own sense of honor and decency.


Seriously. What sets me off is that we're supposed to write credible reviews of previewed Memeproducts or whatever and have those be taken seriously, but they're actively working against our credibility and against our relationships with readers. Blogger smash! (Hmm maybe I should get Hulk gloves for moments like this so I can crush products beneath my giant green fist)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

Sitting here feeling so bummed that I ordered the Miracle Mask box AND the Bloggers' Thumbs Up box. 
They didn't even try to curate these boxes. I hope so much all the others I have coming are better.

BTW, my  Global shop order of the Neogen Camel Milk cream and the 7 second masks- ordered Oct. 15- still not even in the US as far as I can tell from the abysmal tracking. It looks like there was a MA zip code on the shipment at one time. IDK why. I live in TX.

I have hope that they will focus some attention back on the US/ European market soon. IDK, but I'd think we are the backbone of Memebox revenue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra The USA Exclusives shop is a joke. I really think they're just trying to prove to companies they're trying to form relationships with that they have some sort of presence in the US. But it's pretty much only major brands, and it's mostly really easy to find products...At better prices.
> 
> I don't think the USA Exclusives is really trying to compete with foreign sites, only the small USA sites that carry major brands.
> 
> ...


Have you had a look at the Chinese Memebox site? I was a bit *hopeful* until I saw what they have put into their shop. I think our Innisfree box is now a page on China's Memebox site. LOL. Might as well laugh-- I think Memebox is.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie

From what I've heard, Memebox will probably make a not so modest fortune selling higher end Korean brands in China. I've HEARD that the popular Korean brands sell in China at massive markups, and I'm under the impression Chinese residents are very concerned with getting fakes when it comes to higher end imported skincare. From the limited knowledge I have about such things, I really do think it was a brilliant move on Memebox's part. And they do have an established name in Asia. 

Oh my goodness, I live in MA. Are you one of the Memebox victims whose stuff is heading my way?!?!

I'm going to have to go take a better look at Meme-C.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 17, 2014)

Now the memebox global site is down? Or is it just me? I've been away from the thread all day and just saw that some boxes had been restocked. They're probably gone but a girl can hope


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie
> 
> From what I've heard, Memebox will probably make a not so modest fortune selling higher end Korean brands in China. I've HEARD that the popular Korean brands sell in China at massive markups, and even Chinese residents are very leary about getting fakes when it comes to higher end imported skincare. From the limited knowledge I have about such things, I really do think it was a brilliant move on Memebox's part. And they do have an established name in Asia.
> 
> ...


I was going to come and say that but you beat me to it. All cosmetics are sold at a huge markup in China and there is much demands there since the girls there tends to follow the trends in Korea and Japan. The authenticity of the products does give Memebox some credibility too (even though they had to defend it a few times with people questioning why Iope is so cheap).The boxes being featured on Get It Beauty helped too.

After a quick glance through their recent weibo posts, it looks like they are having some problems with shipping and customer service. People are getting mad at them for items not shipping out on time and wanting to cancel or did cancel. Or the customers have questions and they are not answered. 

Kind of jealous that Memebox China have free shipping offer, though their individual boxes are almost twice as much as our boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@crazysweet Yeah, I actually saw a little piece about the cost of luxury skincare in Asia, and it mentioned it a bit. I was genuinely shocked to see how expensive so many cosmetics were, and it was discussing how fakes usually sell in China at a price similar to the actual retail cost, then genuine products will cost so much more. Sort of shocking, considering the idea most countries have of Chinese products. 

As much as I think a lot of us want the items in those boxes...I think we also need to keep in mind that they are paying for those products. Those products aren't going to show up in $23 mystery boxes. 

If we were to get those branded boxes, we'd also be paying similar prices. Which aren't exactly great deals, at least from what I looked at so far.

Plus, they're never going to get our $23 boxes with brands like Chosungah and Neogen, and all the amazing no name brands that have high end skincare and high value skincare, that they just want to get into the American market.

TLDR: When it comes to value, I think we have them beat.


----------



## ilynx (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanksgiving for me spoiler on facebook!


----------



## ilynx (Nov 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Liv (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow, no new substantial box release for what looks like three weeks and poorly curated boxes? Memebox, what a dumb move to anger your bloggers. Actually, they are the ones talking about you and bringing you new customers.

They clearly lied and cheated on their bloggers and customers with the Blogger Thumbs up box by releasing the only valid spoiler.

I am not one of those a thinking that Memebox is going down or that anything bad is happening but I fear for the boxes that I still have coming. I absolutely am in love with my Step by step box, but this one was curated just before the Big Silence. They clearly do not care about Global customers. No boxes, no perks, no nothing. Go on memebox and watch your customers leave and spend their money elsewhere.

Lately they seem just to give us boxes full of leftovers (TUB, Homme, Masks,...) and with that the incredible value that Memebox was giving us and that was a major selling point is slowly going away.


----------



## Liv (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane's going to get a huge lippy package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 17, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Thanksgiving for me spoiler on facebook!


It's not bad...especially because the brand is reputable. If it was the Cheekroom I'd be pissed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a makeup, I hope there will be more skin/body care. 

And I agree, @@biancardi, I see alot of top brands, esp Amore Pacific ones in the Memebox China and I closed the browser in envy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish they would pay more attention to the global shop too...I bet the shipping overseas, and to the USA warehouse took a chunk of their profit thats why. And China has more than a billion in population, with more exposure to the Kpop/drama scene atm... *sigh*

@ Other than the galactomyces, I don't hear anyone owning up to the rest of the box. I didn't pick a single of those things tbh...either that, or I love outdated/old things from earlier memeboxes... Well, I'll never trust the description/picture again since.....waxing? And even spoilers can be dodgy lol! Some spoiler might be lame, but the box may turn out to be fab. (which I hope is the case for SLB#11)


----------



## Leja (Nov 17, 2014)

Does someone here knows about how things stand with the Innisfree box? :blush:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

The mask box wasn't AMAZING, but I didn't notice anything that seemed to be leftovers. The original mask editions weren't very good value wise in my opinion, I think the last two mask boxes just set us up with extremely high expectations.

But I really don't think this latest mask box should be grouped in with the Thumbs Up box, or the Homme or Thanksgiving boxes.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh, looked at spoilers now. @@biancardi were right. Blogger's have gotten a bad name after this one. I actually promoted this on my blog saying it should be awesome! I'm so mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

CFisher- you might have 2 of my boxes and the Neogen/ little mask set...They are tracking to a " ready for delivery" status on 3 tracking sites. The zip code is in MA.

Do you happen to want a Rose box and a Step by Step Skincare box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I am geographically challenged when it comes to international ports. Is Boston an international receiving port? I guess it would be Logan airport? 
 

I've gotten some boxes lately through NY instead of LA.. Fanserviced told us about the huge backlog in LA a week or so ago. Since I'm " almost" in the center of the country in one way, they may be diverting shipments to other East Coast international hubss for some Texas residents.. IDK, but I'm hoping my items aren't going to live in MA..


----------



## Fae (Nov 17, 2014)

I like the spoiler on the thanksgiving box! I've actually never tried an orange lippy before, so I'm curious how it will look on me! I like the brand too! ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Ugh, looked at spoilers now. @@biancardi were right. Blogger's have gotten a bad name after this one. I actually promoted this on my blog saying it should be awesome! I'm so mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't tell what most of the products are.. yet. But, I have one coming, and I wish it WOULD get lost in transit.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

Fae said:


> I like the spoiler on the thanksgiving box! I've actually never tried an orange lippy before, so I'm curious how it will look on me! I like the brand too! ^^


 They put orange lipstick in the Thanksgiving box after we kicked up dust about it on the Pumpkin box photo?? That's SO devious. Thankfully, ( ironically), that box was " iffy" to me and I didn't get it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

No new boxes AGAIN and such a mess of poorly curated previous ones?!

I seriously need to stop waiting for new Memebox and start purchasing my Korean skincare and cosmetics elsewhere. I just hope they won't mess up Elixirs or Tea Tree or any of the boxes I have coming in December...

The only good thing is the fact that I cancelled Miracle Masks some time ago.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> No new boxes AGAIN and such a mess of poorly curated previous ones?!
> 
> I seriously need to stop waiting for new Memebox and start purchasing my Korean skincare and cosmetics elsewhere. I just hope they won't mess up Elixirs or Tea Tree or any of the boxes I have coming in December...
> 
> The only good thing is the fact that I cancelled Miracle Masks some time ago.


I think a lot of us are deserting, or at least, not anticipating much out of Memebox. 

I have SO many boxes yet to arrive.

Here's my list of ordered but not yet received boxes. I know that  some are Dec., some are Nov. and since they are from several accounts, they are not sorted by dates of expected shipment.

Green Food 

Elixirs

OMG4

K-Style4

Etude House

Beauty 911

Global 18 ( late Dec, I know)

Scrub Box 2

Oil Therapy

Dry and Sensitive Skin

Global 17

Jeweltones color box

The second Pouch box

Oh My Lips

Dirty Gal

Pumpkin Pie

Anniversary Box

Apple Mojito

Petit Treasures

Blackout

Tea Tree Cosmetics

Luckybox 11

Thumbs' Up Bloggers Box

Miracle Masks

Little Mermaid

WTF

Wine and Cheese

Innisfree and CPM- not sure which version

Step By Step Skincare

Hair and Body Spa 4

Rose Edition

Wakeup Makeup ( restock)

Superfood ( restock)

Meme Pouch ( restock)

Cleopatra

Empress

Wonder Woman

My Lovely Boutique

Cleanse and Tone

Garden Of Eden

LuckyBoxes 12, 13, and 14 ( early 2015)

Wish Upon a Mask

Makeup Edition 3

Hair Salon ( I was bored)

Dessert Box-    I thought I should have this one by now too!!

That's all I wrote down. Could be some stragglers out there I forgot about.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The mask box wasn't AMAZING, but I didn't notice anything that seemed to be leftovers. The original mask editions weren't very good value wise in my opinion, I think the last two mask boxes just set us up with extremely high expectations.
> 
> But I really don't think this latest mask box should be grouped in with the Thumbs Up box, or the Homme or Thanksgiving boxes.


the hair mask was just in global 15 and now I have to find another home for this mask (which is a good mask, it is just that I won't use it).  We got the orange version of the cucumber eye pads in a previous mask box


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Yep, I think you're definately right and more and more people will keep quitting. I seriously don't get Memeboxes' policy right now - ok, they want the Chinese market and they want their own shop - but it's the boxes that made them so big and it's the global market that gave them so much profit. Why just leave it all like that and let it go to hell?!

On another note: you've got SO many boxes coming, OMG! LOL I have 3 princess boxes that should come tomorrow, 3 more boxes in November (plus Homme for hubby) and then 6 in December.

I don't think I'll be getting any more until some things are resolved and explained


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Yep, I think you're definately right and more and more people will keep quitting. I seriously don't get Memeboxes' policy right now - ok, they want the Chinese market and they want their own shop - but it's the boxes that made them so big and it's the global market that gave them so much profit. Why just leave it all like that and let it go to hell?!
> 
> On another note: you've got SO many boxes coming, OMG! LOL I have 3 princess boxes that should come tomorrow, 3 more boxes in November (plus Homme for hubby) and then 6 in December.
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting any more until some things are resolved and explained


I was a believer in the Meme- magic. Now, just another thing coming in the mail, or by courier.

I spend way more than this on other non- box makeup, skin care, clothing, handbags, shoes and jewelry items and beauty- related services, LOL. 

I need a new hobby that doesn't involve spending money on myself..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

For anyone looking for small Christmas stocking stuffers, BeautyNetKorea has the Etude House candy cane lip glosses which were in the first Memebox My Cute WishList box. 

I bought some for the disadvantaged teen girls and young adult women for whom I am sponsoring Christmas stockings and wrapped gifts this year. They are cuter than I had thought they would be. Smaller, not so " Candy Cane" in your face,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The pink is almost invisible and the red goes on as pink- I bought some extras to swatch..

edited to spell " Korea" correctly- Sleepless night with a sick dog.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Honestly, pretty much all of my boxes stop in NYC. I can't think of a time where something just arrived in Boston first. I even get a lot of stuff that stops in Cincinnati first, which isn't exactly something I think of as the hub of international shipments. I'll never understand how that stuff works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I JUST received my second 7 Seconds masks, and they were never even marked as shipped. Still waiting on my second camel cream. And I've heard others say they're still waiting on their first or second order for those things. I really think Memebox is struggling at the moment with even their standard shipments, and I'm currently hearing that not only are they having similar issues with Meme-K, but someone on here mentioned that they're having reports of shipping issues and such in China.

If people are complaining about shipments taking forever within Asia, things aren't looking good for us!

.....I totally just fell asleep briefly with my laptop on my bed, and my first thought when I came to was "....Wonder if I have Mememail yet?"  :blush:  ...I mean, really. Not even a newsletter or new free shipping items?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the hair mask was just in global 15 and now I have to find another home for this mask (which is a good mask, it is just that I won't use it).  We got the orange version of the cucumber eye pads in a previous mask box


I don't know if anyone remembers this, or if places like Wal- Mart still have them, but at one time several years ago, probably a decade ago, there were USA- branded eye faux cucumber pads like this made by Pond's. Mine were dried up when I got them, or something was wrong with them. I remember that I threw the new package away because of a problem with the things.....

I think, but am not sure, that they discontinued the product. I wouldn't buy them again.. so I haven't looked for them.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Honestly, pretty much all of my boxes stop in NYC. I can't think of a time where something just arrived in Boston first. I even get a lot of stuff that stops in Cincinnati first, which isn't exactly something I think of as the hub of international shipments. I'll never understand how that stuff works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I JUST received my second 7 Seconds masks, and they were never even marked as shipped. Still waiting on my second camel cream. And I've heard others say they're still waiting on their first or second order for those things. I really think Memebox is struggling at the moment with even their standard shipments, and I'm currently hearing that not only are they having similar issues with Meme-K, but someone on here mentioned that they're having reports of shipping issues and such in China.
> 
> ...


You always make me smile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping my camel cream and masks eventually get to Texas. Yee haa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers this, or if places like Wal- Mart still have them, but at one time several years ago, probably a decade ago, there were USA- branded eye faux cucumber pads like this made by Pond's. Mine were dried up when I got them, or something was wrong with them. I remember that I threw the new package away because of a problem with the things.....
> 
> I think, but am not sure, that they discontinued the product. I wouldn't buy them again.. so I haven't looked for them.


I remember those Ponds pads. I think I ended up throwing mine way because they were dried out, or dried out almost as soon as I opened them. When I got the orange ones in Mask 4, the ponds cucumber slices were the first thing I thought off.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I remember those cucumber pads! Other than the fact that EVERY SINGLE TIME I bought them they would have very little essence in them....I never got to use up more than a few before they would dry out completely. Other brands even did them for awhile, and I remember purchasing some from a really well established brand thinking they'd be better, but after like a week they were completely dried out (and it was a jar of like 60)...And they weren't very cheap.

I remember trying to add a bit of water to them trying to even get some use out of them.

I do like the point pads, I will admit they're perfect for little dry patches I get around the eyes and such at times. But for whatever reason, them being in a jar just never seems to work out for me. They always seem to dry out. Oddly enough, the little packets of them I've never had an issue with.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, the newsletter is still being worked on...

But I can give you the "highlight" of it right now:

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-collection/hydrogel-mask-3-box-15-pcs-intl-shipping#.VGnvuPnF8kc


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

not interested at that price


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not interested at that price


They're cheaper in the Korean shop. However, I am GENUINELY shocked that they actually put it at $30, because that means people can use the $5 off.

But who wants that many Mememasks? Psshaw.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Well, the newsletter is still being worked on...
> 
> But I can give you the "highlight" of it right now:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-collection/hydrogel-mask-3-box-15-pcs-intl-shipping#.VGnvuPnF8kc


Seriously, almost 40 bucks with shipping? So not interested...


----------



## Liv (Nov 17, 2014)

The price is one thing but I mean FIFTEEN! I wouldn't want fifteen of the same mask. When I make a big order I make sure to change it up a bit an get a few different ones.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Well, the newsletter is still being worked on...
> 
> But I can give you the "highlight" of it right now:
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-collection/hydrogel-mask-3-box-15-pcs-intl-shipping#.VGnvuPnF8kc


I cannot handle 2 piece face masks.  The lower half always slides off my face. 

I wonder why they made this a 2 piece mask?   Those don't seem to be that popular here.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Seriously, almost 40 bucks with shipping? So not interested...


Oh, wow.

I am clearly half asleep. I thought it was free shipping and you could use the $5.

Oh my goodness. They must think we're desperate to throw money at them.

No. Just no. 

@@biancardi I always laugh when they talk about the Meme branded items being made for the global market. The lip tint? Need I even go there? ...And two piece masks are popular in Korea, but they're not popular in the global market. I've even noticed that the sites like RRS and KoreaDepart don't even offer many of them. 

What's next? A feminine cleanser and maybe some Memetampons while they're at it?


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, wow.
> 
> I am clearly half asleep. I thought it was free shipping and you could use the $5.
> 
> ...


I guess we can still use the code but it still makes them $32.99. For 15 exactly the same masks. You're right - just no go. And no way.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

I think I will purchase some leaders masks on ebay.  Those I really like!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

They're clearing the site, no tab for bundles anymore, they're just under Memebox or Superbox. And only a few boxes left altogether...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Paulina PS I always try to stick to the $2 range for Hydrogel masks. And when I place orders on sites like RRS and TesterKorea I'll frequently get packs of 3 or possibly even 5 to get great deals. But these are on well established brands. And I only even grab the 5 packs (which are so much cheaper than when they are sold individually, let's face it) when they're ones I've used and love.

Who wants to spend that sort of money on a Meme branded item? And who wants to buy 15 of the same one? I can barely justify 5 of the same mask.

It's like with them trying to charge $12 for their lip tints. I mean, seriously. Tons of well established Korean brands have cheaper lip tints, with a wide variety of colors, and better quality and taste (from what I've heard the Meme lip tint has a horrible taste to it).

They're going about this alllll wrong.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 17, 2014)

I had almost given up hope on the Innisfree box ever shipping, but I just realized that the delayed "Innisfree Special Set" I ordered from the Memeshop in mid-October finally shipped last week.  So, they must be at least receiving some stock from the company.  By the end of last week, I was just expecting to receive a cancellation email on anything Innisfree-related!


----------



## blinded (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority, but I don't like the hydrogel masks. Again, it's my weird gel texture aversion. So these are an easy pass for me. 

Depending on what type of mask I'm ordering, I do usually order in 5's. But that's because it seems like a nice round number to me. But I wouldn't get 15 of something I've never tried.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They're clearing the site, no tab for bundles anymore, they're just under Memebox or Superbox. And only a few boxes left altogether...


I think they wanted to have room for their "Collaboration" tab (pony, glow pack, etc)  They do mix up that top banner quite a bit.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think they wanted to have room for their "Collaboration" tab (pony, glow pack, etc)  They do mix up that top banner quite a bit.


Yeah, probably that's it. But the site with so few boxes is just sad looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 17, 2014)

Im beyond mad abut the bloggers picks box. Seriously, nobody picked those... Dont you think that if a certain product was really a top Pick then we could find at least one person who voted for that? Im not saying we can PROVE that they sent crap that everyone hates, but we Know that. And what about the items that were in boxes after the survey? Ive spent thousands on memebox, and from now on, I'll spend my Money elsewhere, like many other good customers. Ah, whatever. I dont really care anymore. Canceling the boxes i can. I just cant trust them anymore. Most ship in the next few days...Also I'll refuse to sign for this box. I dont even care about the refund. Theres literally nothing in there i would use or be comfortable with gifting them.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Paulina PS I always try to stick to the $2 range for Hydrogel masks. And when I place orders on sites like RRS and TesterKorea I'll frequently get packs of 3 or possibly even 5 to get great deals. But these are on well established brands. And I only even grab the 5 packs (which are so much cheaper than when they are sold individually, let's face it) when they're ones I've used and love.
> 
> Who wants to spend that sort of money on a Meme branded item? And who wants to buy 15 of the same one? I can barely justify 5 of the same mask.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, nothing to add. We know nothing about their products and they're not well established manufacturers to dictate such prices.

And I always try to get a variety of masks, too, it's extremely boring to get 15 which are exactly the same and not even the packaging is fancy looking or anything.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yeah, probably that's it. But the site with so few boxes is just sad looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


tell me about it.   How can I promote their site if they refuse to work with me?  a mememask isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

lol just gone and got a 3mth ohsheetmask sub instead


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> tell me about it.   How can I promote their site if they refuse to work with me?  a mememask isn't going to cut it.


You simply can't. Bloggers can't work with them because they don't cooperate, or trust them because they just give you bad name with that so called 'picks' box. Other customers can't trust them too, because they're always twisting the rules and on top of that: there's just NOTHING to buy. 

I can't understand it, I never saw it coming, even 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

I would never sue over that lol.

But I will be taking my money elsewhere until a bit calmer...

tbh best way to upset a company is to vote with your pennies


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 17, 2014)

This.

It's like saying 'if the box turns out to be crap, blame it on the bloggers.' Aaarrgh


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

yep all us bloggers are psychic and know what will be in future boxes....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol just gone and got a 3mth ohsheetmask sub instead


I read Eugenie's review -her box was basically made in China masks


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I read Eugenie's review -her box was basically made in China masks


Yeah I cancelled my sub after reading her review - very disappointing and I had no idea how to spot made in China masks!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

ty. have just asked for a refund and wish I had read the review first


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> Yeah I cancelled my sub after reading her review - very disappointing and I had no idea how to spot made in China masks!


she shows you in the post

http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/ohsheetmask-november-box-unboxing.html?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Feed:+GeniesFavouriteProducts+%28Genie%27s+Favourite+Products%29


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> she shows you in the post
> 
> http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/ohsheetmask-november-box-unboxing.html?utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Feed:+GeniesFavouriteProducts+%28Genie%27s+Favourite+Products%29


Yeah that was the first I ever heard of how to see that as I don't read Chinese. At least I only have one mini bag coming so only spent $11. I'm gonna go ahead do a review to warn people as I've been hearing a bit more about this box since the memedrought. I want people to know what they are getting - cheap Chinese made knockoffs!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

I was hoping ohsheetmask would step up their game this month but I was proven wrong. I refused to use anything from October's box because it is all Chinese knockoffs. Some brands I can't even find which is really bad (and I used the Chinese names to search too). But I was really hoping I was just being snobby against the Chinese masks and they get some other masks this month. But nope. Same brands just different types of masks...


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 17, 2014)

Personally, I'm annoyed that the Thumbs Up! Blogger's seemed like a dumping destination of their overstocked items, AND they charge me $32 for it.

I believe it has nothing to do with the bloggers survey whatsoever.

They should have released it as a luckybox, as this is definitely not a blogger's choice box (I read tons of blog reviews and those items are just not majority of blogger's favourites).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

wow fast refund


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh, next morning and I'm still upset about the Mask and Blogger's Picks. Worst part is that I think I have both of them coming RM, because I don't think I managed to pick up the value set.

And this is old news, but look at what picture I found while looking up a product for review! Hehehe.

I miss Memebox e-mails, even when I know I won't buy anything. My inbox is so empty...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ugh, next morning and I'm still upset about the Mask and Blogger's Picks. Worst part is that I think I have both of them coming RM, because I don't think I managed to pick up the value set.
> 
> And this is old news, but look at what picture I found while looking up a product for review! Hehehe.
> 
> I miss Memebox e-mails, even when I know I won't buy anything. My inbox is so empty...


wow love the colours and the names. I love bright lips though


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wow love the colours and the names. I love bright lips though


the 2 that I really like, I already have OCC tars for them - these seem to be a great way to get dups for OCC lip tars.   If I already didn't have my lip tars, I would have purchased them here.


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 17, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Ugh, next morning and I'm still upset about the Mask and Blogger's Picks. Worst part is that I think I have both of them coming RM, because I don't think I managed to pick up the value set.
> 
> And this is old news, but look at what picture I found while looking up a product for review! Hehehe.
> 
> I miss Memebox e-mails, even when I know I won't buy anything. My inbox is so empty...


I noticed that a couple of weeks ago. And I laughed/shook my head.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

@@biancardi ty for pointing out about ohsheetmasks....

as for those lip colours I want the purples as have switched from orange to purple.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow, one spoiler today on Memebox's FB page -- a bright orange lippie in the Thanksgiving box!  Glad now I didn't buy that one.  What IS the obsession with orange lips?

I'm past even wondering what's going on in Memeland.  Not mad or anything, just looking forward to the boxes I have coming, hopefully While You Were Sleeping and My Honey Box restock this week, four boxes in December.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

I thought the neon orange and pink were out in Korea now and wine colors were in.  I don't know...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish we knew the breakdown of boxes purchased by Meme-aficionados vs. one-off buyers who are either curious about Memebox or just looking to supplement their monthly beauty subs.

It seems these 'best of boxes' are aimed at newbies and the occasional buyer, who really wouldn't know the difference between beloved products and fillers.

IMHO, it looks to me that they're trying to attract more of these one-off buyers so their sales performance doesn't have to rely too heavily on their Superfans. On paper sometimes the number of subscribers looks better than selling 100+ boxes to the same subscriber. Too bad they are trying to suck in new people by selling out their already dedicated consumers.

It's weird though, because out of all the beauty boxes and subs out there, Memebox Global seems the most heavily reliant on word of mouth advertising. It's not your regular beauty sub that is sending you mostly well known products, with a few indies/under-the-radars thrown in. They're trying to sell completely unknown products to finicky Western countries. Since they function completely online, searching around the web to check out the quality of the boxes just seems like something almost every potential consumer would do.

Personally, I never would have started buying Memeboxes without doing my research first. How can the expect to attract new customers when they're pissing off their biggest (and free-est) advertisers?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

In a perverse way I look forward to reviewing that box. Be megamemerant lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans exactly.  I didn't get on the memetrain until May, even though I had seen this thread and resisted it for many months.   I waited until there were enough blogs and reviews on the boxes and then I started to purchase.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I thought the neon orange and pink were out in Korea now and wine colors were in.  I don't know...


If so, perhaps M. is trying to get rid of old colors.  I'd love more wine-colored lip products instead of the neon pink and especially orange.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

I love love wine and purple colours atm.... especially brighter purple or very dark, even if I do look like a goth due to my skintone


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, everyone, I canceled my Oh Sheet Mask before even getting one of the bags. Good lord, I'll just spend my money elsewhere, I don't want Chinese rip-off masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm thinking that if they're so into YouTube as a marketing vehicle then I need to make a YouTube video reviewing this mess of a box. I've usually given up my attempts at videos, but in this case I think it makes sense to explain to the widest possible audience that this box doesn't reflect our choices. Blerg.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

can lizzie do it and have some 'teenage angst' pls

i would love a full on tantrum because at my age I can't do it.


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, everyone, I canceled my Oh Sheet Mask before even getting one of the bags. Good lord, I'll just spend my money elsewhere, I don't want Chinese rip-off masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I'm extra suspicious after reading the owners comment on Genie's blog. He has a right to defend his company but his comments were mainly about her giving an opinion before trying them. The point she made was she does not feel comfortable using Chinese made masks on her face even to test - which I agree with!
Oh and to keep this Memebox related - I would not hesitate to try out their newly produced masks if they would like to add some to one of the upcoming boxes!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

I know this is not Memebox related but I saw that Ohsheetmask left a comment on Genie's blog and it is very unprofessional for some of the things he said.. 

ETA Oops Looks like @@had706 beat me to it


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 17, 2014)

I received my Thumbs Up bloggers and Miracle masks bundle this morning. The mask box is decent, as I will use most everything in it execpt for the DDung mask and the hair mask unless I can find the ingredients. That face on the DDung package is so weird. My cucumber eye pads leaked as other have said.

I am ok with the Thumbs up box. Surprisingly there was only one item in it that I already had, the lip cooling tint. I will use most of these products or at least try them.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can lizzie do it and have some 'teenage angst' pls


Right now that's the only thing that will cheer me up over this box . I just spent £247 on shu umera online to cheat me up I need some love after this box dumped me


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2014)

On a happier note, my Rose Box arrived and it is insanely fantastic!

I couldn't be happier with it.

Even with the "labia" lather, it's still a GREAT box!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

lol @ labia lather

been an odd day...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can lizzie do it and have some 'teenage angst' pls
> 
> i would love a full on tantrum because at my age I can't do it.


HA!!!! Maybe I'll get Lizzy to come in for a cameo. LOLOLOL She can be my inner voice, acting out all of the things I want to say but can't because I'm a grownup. She can do the actual destroying of products. hahahah

Waaah my first non-puppet video. I hope that's enough of a tantrum in itself to send the message that this ish ain't right.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I know this is not Memebox related but I saw that Ohsheetmask left a comment on Genie's blog and it is very unprofessional for some of the things he said..
> 
> ETA Oops Looks like @@had706 beat me to it


omg that dude is just digging himself into a hole right now on genie's blog

he is one arrogant jerk


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

he'd be better keeping quiet tbh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg that dude is just digging himself into a hole right now on genie's blog
> 
> he is one arrogant jerk


Yeah, when I mentioned on my IG that I found it strange that none of the sheet mask ingredient lists contain alcohol (given that even reputable Korean brands' mask include alcohol) he went against the ingredient list translation provided in the box and said that some did. I don't know Chinese and wasn't able to really dig in, so I'm so glad that Genie went there. Genie up, Oh Sheet down.


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg that dude is just digging himself into a hole right now on genie's blog
> 
> he is one arrogant jerk


I love your responses over there btw! I said my peace but it's clear he's not ready to give it up yet. I guess we can be thankful the bloggers Memebox products at least aren't made in China!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg that dude is just digging himself into a hole right now on genie's blog
> 
> he is one arrogant jerk


I just went and read Genie's blog post and his replies and I am pretty much definitely not trying Oh Sheet Mask now.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> I love your responses over there btw! I said my peace but it's clear he's not ready to give it up yet. I guess we can be thankful the bloggers Memebox products at least aren't made in China!


he is just pissing me off and he keeps stepping into this manure pile every time he responds.   He is very handsome, btw, if that is his picture, but I don't let those things color my responses - hahaha

I mean, he is like going off on bloggers asking him for free boxes and stuff.  He has issues


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, when I mentioned on my IG that I found it strange that none of the sheet mask ingredient lists contain alcohol (given that even reputable Korean brands' mask include alcohol) he went against the ingredient list translation provided in the box and said that some did. I don't know Chinese and wasn't able to really dig in, so I'm so glad that Genie went there. Genie up, Oh Sheet down.


Actually it was your reply on IG regarding them that made me actually rethink about them and do the research.. And boy he has no ground to stand on at all.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 17, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I just went and read Genie's blog post and his replies and I am pretty much definitely not trying Oh Sheet Mask now.


I almost signed up last week, so glad I didn't. If it wasn't for Genie's blog post I wonder if we ever would have know where the masks were made.

@@biancardi your responses to him are brilliant. He is going to have a really hard time taking customer criticism. Genie was honest in how she felt and was very respectful in her post. She is such a sweetie.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Actually it was your reply on IG regarding them that made me actually rethink about them and do the research.. And boy he has no ground to stand on at all.


Yeah, wow. Well, he got a lot of heat on reddit for saying that he doesn't know Korean and to just trust him that the masks are good. lol


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness!!

I can't believe that guy.  

I think he doesn't know what a box review is.


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> he is just pissing me off and he keeps stepping into this manure pile every time he responds. He is very handsome, btw, if that is his picture, but I don't let those things color my responses - hahaha
> 
> I mean, he is like going off on bloggers asking him for free boxes and stuff. He has issues


He is attractive! I hope he doesn't mess up his pretty face using all those sketchy Chinese masks!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, he just made me so angry when he dismiss Genie's honest and very polite comments and also, he just really upset me when he tried to deflect and  blame blogger community

seriously - I think, based on his comments, he wanted to make some $$ money on the side and shipping costs are expensive.  So, he went with cheapo masks and hoped no one would notice.    He jumped on the Korean/Asian skincare bandwagon and that is fine, but he has to understand that no one is going to pay 23.00 for a 10 masks made in China.  They aren't.   He falsely advertised his business. If he is so proud of these masks, why not label on the info card with the country of origin?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, wow. Well, he got a lot of heat on reddit for saying that he doesn't know Korean and to just trust him that the masks are good. lol


Wow really? Just wow... How do you have confidence in products you are selling when you can't understand the language it is in.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, he just made me so angry when he dismiss Genie's honest and very polite comments and also, he just really upset me when he tried to deflect and  blame blogger community
> 
> seriously - I think, based on his comments, he wanted to make some $$ money on the side and shipping costs are expensive.  So, he went with cheapo masks and hoped no one would notice.    He jumped on the Korean/Asian skincare bandwagon and that is fine, but he has to understand that no one is going to pay 23.00 for a 10 masks made in China.  They aren't.   He falsely advertised his business. If he is so proud of these masks, why not label on the info card with the country of origin?


Honestly, the most expensive mask in the box I received was $0.63 CAD. The ones I could find had ok ratings or 3/5 ratings. The fact that he includes masks that are trying to pass off as Korean and him trying to pass it off as Korean masks is very disgusting. I am just happy Genie brought it to everyone's attention. After all this, I am for sure updating my blog to include all my findings without holding back.  :spidyhead:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't products have to state the country of origin on the items? All of our Memebox items specifically state made in Korea in English even if the rest of the packaging is in Korean. I just picked up my keyless door opener for my office and it specifically says made in Israel and my calculator says made in China. If all theses masks just have a symbol on them, how are we to know?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Wow really? Just wow... How do you have confidence in products you are selling when you can't understand the language it is in.


Yeah, like, I struggle over typing out and translating Korean ingredient lists and I'm poking at my phone trying to re-create Chinese characters so that I can look them up to understand what I'm slathering on my face and this guy is like "it's all good, yolo."

And this is why my blog is slathered in ads and affiliate links--so I don't have to work closely with companies like this and can just buy the products for review. ahahaha That company sounds like more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 17, 2014)

I wonder if he will sign up for MUT and start posting here


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I wonder if he will sign up for MUT and start posting here


Urgh seriously, that's my nightmare. What a pain. Could we block him?


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare lol I think what would be a bad idea


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

he posted a comment on one of my youtube vids... i dread when I do my review...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 17, 2014)

It looks like the $10 off $50 code is still valid. My niece just tried it on her account and it worked.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I wonder if he will sign up for MUT and start posting here


he has to be a paid sponsor in order to be a pita


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I thought the neon orange and pink were out in Korea now and wine colors were in.  I don't know...


Maybe all the companies are trying to get rid of orange and pink lippies since wine color is in. So Memebox can either buy them cheap or get it free and we, well, end up getting them in our boxes. Maybe when wine lip trend passes in Korea, we'll start getting wine color lippies lol.

On a side note, I just experienced my first UPS Memebox delivery. Ugh, It's like the delivery person can't ring the door bell or something. I heard them open the truck, then nothing. After a bit, I heard them close the truck and drive off and I was so confused. I went to check and sure enough my package was just sitting in front of my door. I miss my dhl guy.


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> he posted a comment on one of my youtube vids... i dread when I do my review...


I'm kinda looking forward to doing mine - I hope he comments  I'll give an honest opinion. I probably will open them up and get a look at them...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 17, 2014)

So, another day of no boxes and probably only the collab box at the end of the week. We'll have to rename this thread soon...Korean Beauty with a tiny sub thread for memeshambles and Etude House, TesterKorea etc as there simply won't be enough boxes to talk about!!

Had asked Gwen about stocking the Hallabong Jeju all in one serum in the shop and her response is flat too....basically thanks for the suggestion....

Seriously, I've tried really hard to be patient with memebox but they suck at the moment and Ill probably not purchase from them again once all the boxes I've ordered arrive. Perhaps they've decided to focus completely on china at the moment at the detriment of their global enterprise but seems so stupid alienating a loyal costumer base.

Sad...just, sad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, like, I struggle over typing out and translating Korean ingredient lists and I'm poking at my phone trying to re-create Chinese characters so that I can look them up to understand what I'm slathering on my face and this guy is like "it's all good, yolo."
> 
> And this is why my blog is slathered in ads and affiliate links--so I don't have to work closely with companies like this and can just buy the products for review. ahahaha That company sounds like more trouble than it's worth.


The google translate app on your phone can translate texts though pictures. It's really handy. Just take a picture of the text, what ever it is you are trying to translate, let it scan it (this might take a couple of tries, it seems easier with a physical object than text over computer) and highlight the text you are trying to translate and it'll translate it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> The google translate app on your phone can translate texts though pictures. It's really handy. Just take a picture of the text, what ever it is you are trying to translate, let it scan it (this might take a couple of tries, it seems easier with a physical object than text over computer) and highlight the text you are trying to translate and it'll translate it.


omg thank you for that!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> The google translate app on your phone can translate texts though pictures. It's really handy. Just take a picture of the text, what ever it is you are trying to translate, let it scan it (this might take a couple of tries, it seems easier with a physical object than text over computer) and highlight the text you are trying to translate and it'll translate it.


WAH!!! That's awesome! And here I was trying to sketch things out and figure out how man + tree related to cosmetics--awesome!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

Just read the Oh Sheet comments on Genie's blog -- I agree with everyone here about the unprofessionalism of "Phil" -- and experienced severe déjà vu.  This guy sounds just like He Who Shall Not Be Named and the Bondi New York nail polish disaster.  Promise the world, deliver cheap crap, then attack customers when they call you out.

And to keep this Memebox related, I would try one of their new Mememasks but wouldn't buy a bundle of 10 or 12 of them without knowing how they perform.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> And to keep this Memebox related, I would try one of their new Mememasks but wouldn't buy a bundle of 10 or 12 of them without knowing how they perform.


Memebox is such a mess on this mask release--the press release I received from their PR person who sent me a mask specifically mentioned 1 for $3 or 5 for $10 pricing. They're about as coordinated as a newborn calf.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

OK I just dropped Genie's Oh Sheet unboxing on the reddit Asian Beauty sub. Pop the popcorn, it's about to get fun.

Urgh--I had no idea that people didn't realize that the masks were from mainland China--I thought that other people were just less concerned about it. I feel like Genie is in a much better position to comment on the quality issues than me, so I'm really glad that she wrote the post. Sorry I didn't mention it here before!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

tbh I know very little about korean products other than what I had learned from memebox and know nothing about chinese products but tbh it does irritate me that they seem cheap and have copied big korean brands with their packaging.

I am reluctant to use these masks though if they are from cheaper and unknown brands


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OK I just dropped Genie's Oh Sheet unboxing on the reddit Asian Beauty sub. Pop the popcorn, it's about to get fun.
> 
> Urgh--I had no idea that people didn't realize that the masks were from mainland China--I thought that other people were just less concerned about it. I feel like Genie is in a much better position to comment on the quality issues than me, so I'm really glad that she wrote the post. Sorry I didn't mention it here before!


Ha! This lured me back over to reddit to see the drama!  I ran away from there after accidentally breaking their rules for "spam"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had no idea they were Chinese made as I hadn't seen many reviews on them yet!

On Memebox news I did pickup a box of 5 of their masks to try out!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

I cannot find the reddit thread - can someone pm me with the link?   I feel that if Oh Sheet Masks are SO proud of their masks and want to dispel the made in china issues, why didn't they state that upfront on their service?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot find the reddit thread - can someone pm me with the link?   I feel that if Oh Sheet Masks are SO proud of their masks and want to dispel the made in china issues, why didn't they state that upfront on their service?


http://redd.it/2ml0xv I'm just going to leave the link for everyone because it's going to turn into the show of the century by about 7pm--it's already taking off. ahahaha It's good to talk about these things.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

Phans of Phil (yes, that typo is on purpose) have already posted on Genie's blog.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 17, 2014)

I love that this guy is making it worse himself. I'm seeing this blog controversy pop up a few places now, which I'm sure this wouldn't have spread so much if he didn't comment on it.


----------



## Liv (Nov 17, 2014)

The only thing that brightend my memeday was a small package from them. I wondered what it was as I didn't order anything and turns out it is the Nella Fantasia Honey and snail cream. Happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh, my miracle mask box is a mess. One product leaked and it looks like the cap isn't screwed on properly cause it's half open. Another one looks like it was splattered with black ink or something.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Phans of Phil (yes, that typo is on purpose) have already posted on Genie's blog.


Anon B. Grayface? ha! Oh Sheet is too young to have actual phans.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 17, 2014)

Ugh, blogger picks... that exfoliating spray doesn't even exfoliate for gods sake and the bloody concealer just came in the Cinderella box, I haven't been able to have a close look because the idiot who was home yesterday refused to open the door for the postie because he's paranoid so I have to pray that the post office will allow mum to pick it up while I'm at work today.

The mask box is ok for me, I'm not drowning in mask type products so I'll be very happy with it, has anyone had a chance to try the hair product that is in it which came in global #15 (I think it was?), I have 2 now and I won't be sad if it's a nice hydrating mask.

I was going to grab the ohsheetmask for 3 months but I'm staying the hell away from that now! Where would a girl go if she wanted to do a large sheet mask order (say 30-40) where she didn't have to worry about accidentally ordering a chinese made mask and wouldn't be shooting herself in the foot with shipping prices? And do sheet masks have a long shelf life? that many would last me about a year but I wouldn't want to go crazy if it's best to use them in just a few months..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I was going to grab the ohsheetmask for 3 months but I'm staying the hell away from that now! Where would a girl go if she wanted to do a large sheet mask order (say 30-40) where she didn't have to worry about accidentally ordering a chinese made mask and wouldn't be shooting herself in the foot with shipping prices? And do sheet masks have a long shelf life? that many would last me about a year but I wouldn't want to go crazy if it's best to use them in just a few months..


Beautynetkorea has free shipping, a loyalty program, and they give good samples. They don't sponsor bloggers or have affiliates, which is probably why they're not all over the blogosphere, but they are the best online shop I've found for small hauls. And their stuff is 100% legitimate, real, awesome.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd buy from BNK. always found them great and have had three orders from them and thanks to mrs enabler @ i have just ordered my fourth order.

I like the foodaholic masks tbh


----------



## blinded (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had good luck with BNK too. And if you know what brands you're looking for sometimes ebay can be a good spot to find them. Ebay also has a lot of brands I've never heard of, and they may be of questionable origin. Honestskin sometimes has good sales on masks and their shipping is calculated by # of items (so a box of 10 masks counts as 1 item) BUT I've tried to order from them 3 times and all three times something has been out of stock. Other people have had some issues with them trying to charge them wrong or not sending products. So it might be a bit of buyer beware with them.


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 17, 2014)

I didn't get this wine and cheese box, but I think it would be awesome if you guys got this Holika Holika product in the box, it looks so cute.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

thats on my wishlist on BNK ironically


----------



## Andi B (Nov 17, 2014)

I just placed another order from BNK last night, based on a review I think I read somewhere on this forum...or was it all a dream?  I can't remember who was raving about the Holika Holika Honey Blueberry sleeping mask, and I can't seem to find the post now, but I just had to order it.  I also used some memepoints and a coupon to order the Missha First Essence, which was also highly praised by the same poster.  So, thank you, whoever you are...unless I imagined you!


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

I love bnk too - they do have a somewhat limited selection though. I also like tester korea and Rose rose shop for masks And I just bought a boatload from the Innisfree world site during their free shipping promo.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

gotta love that no matter how few boxes there are cutiepie 2 is no going anywhere.

I got some clean it zero samples on there following a  post on instagram and only paid $7 all in.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> gotta love that no matter how few boxes there are cutiepie 2 is no going anywhere.
> 
> I got some clean it zero samples on there following a post on instagram and only paid $7 all in.


Well, I did ask them to sell the Hallabong stuff from the box but got a meh response so think they are waiting till there are literally no boxes left and people go mad and buy them because there is nothing else to use the memepoints on mwahhahah!!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Beautynetkorea has free shipping, a loyalty program, and they give good samples. They don't sponsor bloggers or have affiliates, which is probably why they're not all over the blogosphere, but they are the best online shop I've found for small hauls. And their stuff is 100% legitimate, real, awesome.


I agree with this post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

. I've shopped all the K- beauty sites and BNK is my favorite because they are consistently good. They are efficient and extremely honest. Also, my orders ship to the USA with free shipping. I don't know if this is true for everyone, because I buy a lot, but it's a nice benefit, along with the huge amount of samples they send in the box with the ordered products..

I get orders from them at least once a week now, will probably be more often now that Memebox has no boxes for sale. I've bought many sheet masks from them and unlike another Korean beauty site,, they package the masks well with bubble wrap and don't put rubber bands around the duplicates.  Also, they don't take your money for something that's out of stock like a few K- beauty sites will do for whatever reasons.

I really appreciate that they keep their business professional, with every buyer eligible for the same affiliate program through purchases.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

In regards to the Oh Sheet Mask thing...I avoided commenting after I received mine (I ordered the first month), but what really bothered me is them advertising it as being some great value where you get a bunch of high value sheet masks from great brands throughout Asia. When I looked into it, as much as I possible could, none of the sheet masks were even $1 retail I'm quite sure. And I also assumed they were all Chinese, which seemed to be confirmed from what little information I could find. Good Chinese sheet masks, I'd be fine with. I know a lot of sheet masks and even Korean skincare is most likely manufactured there. But I definitely don't want to be paying $2 each for 10 cent masks. 

But I can't believe how bad this whole thing is getting. That guy seemed so concerned with pleasing customers and now he's just flipping out. I feel bad for even wasting $24 on that one box.

And I hope @@MissJexie doesn't hate me for sending them her way. I thought they were just mediocre sheet masks, I didn't realize it was this bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for Memebox...Um, is there even anything to discuss at this point? ...Oh! When was Wine and Cheese delayed to again?


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

So since oh sheet mask is no longer an option. @@cfisher would you please curate a great Asian sheet mask box.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 17, 2014)

For people who order from BNK -- how long does it take for you to get your stuff? I haven't had any updates on my tracking in six days. Although it's been six days with no updates on my two Memeshop orders too so....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

a couple of weeks max from order to receive in the uk


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 17, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I didn't get this wine and cheese box, but I think it would be awesome if you guys got this Holika Holika product in the box, it looks so cute.


I would love to get that in Wine and Cheese. I hope it actually ships on Wednesday!


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

@@UberClaire a couple weeks in the US. I've found their tracking kinda inconsistent and sometimes I don't get updates and it kinda magically appears one day. To be fair I've noticed had with other Korean sites as well.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> So since oh sheet mask is no longer an option. @@cfisher would you please curate a great Asian sheet mask box. I'm sure u would do an amazing job with finding high quality masks!


The funny thing is, three other people told me this when we discussed the Oh Sheet Mask thing directly.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Oh my goodness. If I can do a 10 sheet mask set with better brands, what's their excuse when they're buying in bulk in Asia? Plus shipping costs are probably lower than what we have to pay for a Priority mailer.

...And...Didn't that guy tell some grand story about how him and his wife were traveling through Asia and they were finding the best sheet masks to include in the box along the way?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The funny thing is, three other people told me this when we discussed the Oh Sheet Mask thing directly.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:
> 
> Oh my goodness. If I can do a 10 sheet mask set with better brands, what's their excuse when they're buying in bulk in Asia? Plus shipping costs are probably lower than what we have to pay for a Priority mailer.
> 
> *...And...Didn't that guy tell some grand story about how him and his wife were traveling through Asia and they were finding the best sheet masks to include in the box along the way?*


yep


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm hoping all three packages are just traveling together and will magically show up on my doorstep at the same time.

Talking about our dream Memeboxes, I would love it if they did boxes that included a complete (or almost complete) skincare regimen. I would totally be willing to pay more money (a lot more) if they said, "okay, this is a box for oily/troubled skin," and you were guaranteed to get a oil cleanser, foam cleanser, toner, essence, serum, eye cream, and moisturizer or something like that that were all tailored for that skin type. There have been boxes kind of like that before (Free From Oil and Trouble 4 was GREAT), but I would love getting a whole regimen of stuff that should all work together. Then they could do mini boxes that you could buy separately that would have say, 10 sheet masks, a sleeping pack or two, and a spot treatment or something all geared toward that skin type.

Although with the way Memebox has been unloading their leftovers in the last few boxes, maybe I'd want another company to take up this torch....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep


I didn't want to say anything about being disappointed with the box because I really don't like to discourage people from buying from small businesses, and I did think they were "trying."

But this is absolute rubbish, and everything about this is now just screaming "SCAM!" to me.

It's no wonder he's fighting against the bad press so hard, he's probably making like $15+ off of each box.

And Eugene was also right about the sheet masks being bad duplicates. In the first box, one of the snail masks had a cover image that was nearly identical to one from a well known Korean brands sheet mask. I even checked online because I thought it might actually be a Korean mask and I had remembered it incorrectly. And that honey one looking just like Innisfree? ANYONE that knows ANYTHING about sheet masks would avoid using something that looks like a cheap knockoff.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Talking about our dream Memeboxes, I would love it if they did boxes that included a complete (or almost complete) skincare regimen. I would totally be willing to pay more money (a lot more) if they said, "okay, this is a box for oily/troubled skin," and you were guaranteed to get a oil cleanser, foam cleanser, toner, essence, serum, eye cream, and moisturizer or something like that that were all tailored for that skin type. There have been boxes kind of like that before (Free From Oil and Trouble 4 was GREAT), but I would love getting a whole regimen of stuff that should all work together. Then they could do mini boxes that you could buy separately that would have say, 10 sheet masks, a sleeping pack or two, and a spot treatment or something all geared toward that skin type.
> 
> Although with the way Memebox has been unloading their leftovers in the last few boxes, maybe I'd want another company to take up this torch....


This, this, this.  I'd love a complete Korean skin care regimen in a box.  One for oily skin, one for combo skin, one for dry skin, and one for aging/aged skin.  I'd be all over that last one like lint on a black sweater.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> This, this, this.  I'd love a complete Korean skin care regimen in a box.  One for oily skin, one for combo skin, one for dry skin, and one for aging/aged skin.  I'd be all over that last one like lint on a black sweater.


that would work for me too!! I am tired of trying out a face cream that is too heavy and it becomes a very expensive neck and body cream for me - lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

UPS just delivered the Blogger Thumb's Up ( down) box, the Step by Step Skincare box and the Miracle Mask box. 

The Miracle Mask box is junk, IMO, and is the worst Memebox I've received to date. The Step by Step skincare box has some nice products.

The most disappointing thing about the Blogger box? Memebox lists the source of the item- which box it was originally found in.* There is one product ( which I believe is expired) which was ONLY in a few of the lower value Jackpot boxes. Not found elsewhere in a Memebox. If that's not a FU to them cleaning out old stock, I don't know what is. *

Also, I am not sure if another product , found in the original OMG box from several months ago, is not  expired.

I know the answer to this as it applies to US produced products, but not Korean beauty products: 

*If an item only has ONE date stamped somewhere on it, and no writing or characters in any language beside the date, is it the manufacturing date or the expiration date? I really need clarification on which date the single date is- thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 17, 2014)

Just received the exciting mask email from memebox.

[delete]

Off to check Etude House order(s) tracking...

One thing I will say about memebox, it did introduce me to fun Korean beauty products. Had a look at the Chinese site and looks like they're getting all the box releases the global site once did. Then looked at that site and its just horrible barren..if there are no major box releases soon, there will be no boxes to buy at all..


----------



## catyz (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey, look what I just received in my inbox: http://www.holtrenfrew.com/holtsmuse/beauty/your-skins-winter-survival-guide/?utm_source=BLOG_Nov17&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=holts-muse-skins-winter-survival-guide-nov17

This is to follow up with @, NY Times article awhile back. Guess the high end brands are catching up the korean skincare regime! I wonder if they'll be any good compared to the memebox items? lol.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> UPS just delivered the Blogger Thumb's Up ( down) box, the Step by Step Skincare box and the Miracle Mask box.
> 
> The Miracle Mask box is junk, IMO, and is the worst Memebox I've received to date. The Step by Step skincare box has some nice products.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure, but if there is only one date, its most likely the manufacturing date. They don't use expiry dates as often as US cosmetics.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> One thing I will say about memebox, it did introduce me to fun Korean beauty products. Had a look at the Chinese site and looks like they're getting all the box releases the global site once did. Then looked at that site and its just horrible barren..if there are no major box releases soon, there will be no boxes to buy at all..


Looked at the Chinese site, and boy would I love a Laneige box.  I've seen Laneige in Target and would love to try a sample pack of various products.

But hey, I guess I could get CPM2 instead, right?  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Looked at the Chinese site, and boy would I love a Laneige box.  I've seen Laneige in Target and would love to try a sample pack of various products.
> 
> But hey, I guess I could get CPM2 instead, right?  &lt;_&lt;


oh course you need cpm2 , i mean its a epic box , why go for lineage when you can have cpm2 in fact take the bundle box with all about brows ,some one needs to buy them,


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

looks like they have moved on and decided china is more important than global tbh

also, can anyone tell me how long review points are taking now?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> looks like they have moved on and decided china is more important than global tbh


it certainly does look like they have ditched us for fresh blood,


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

I personally think Memebox China is just new so it's taking up a lot of their time at the moment. So we global people are like the big sisters jealous of the new baby!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think they would ditch us completely... just neglect us for a while so they can flirt with someone else :/ Come back to us, Memebox!

ETA: I wonder if the Korean Memebox fans went through a similar experience when Memebox Global became a thing.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> I personally think Memebox China is just new so it's taking up a lot of their time at the moment. So we global people are like the big sisters jealous of the new baby!


Or the ex-wife jealous of the new trophy wife...


----------



## avarier (Nov 17, 2014)

so what should we talk about since the memebox site is now a wasteland?

any exciting things I should buy from BNK or RRS, since _they have things for sale _and are affordable? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Or the ex-wife jealous of the new trophy wife...


Oh no, that suggests divorce  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like to think of it more as a boyfriend with multiple romantic interests, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

or a bigamist that wants to have his cake and eat it too.... eventually one woman will find out and get annoyed

tbh I can deal with the silence but can't deal with crappy boxes


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 17, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I'm hoping all three packages are just traveling together and will magically show up on my doorstep at the same time.
> 
> Talking about our dream Memeboxes, I would love it if they did boxes that included a complete (or almost complete) skincare regimen. I would totally be willing to pay more money (a lot more) if they said, "okay, this is a box for oily/troubled skin," and you were guaranteed to get a oil cleanser, foam cleanser, toner, essence, serum, eye cream, and moisturizer or something like that that were all tailored for that skin type. There have been boxes kind of like that before (Free From Oil and Trouble 4 was GREAT), but I would love getting a whole regimen of stuff that should all work together. Then they could do mini boxes that you could buy separately that would have say, 10 sheet masks, a sleeping pack or two, and a spot treatment or something all geared toward that skin type.
> 
> Although with the way Memebox has been unloading their leftovers in the last few boxes, maybe I'd want another company to take up this torch....


This is what I'm hoping for from the Tea Tree Cosmetics Box!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

Most random blog comment just turned up on my global 12 and nature box . Hi can you tell me where you got the flower design behind your photos as that is my design .


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm sure there will be lots of subscription boxes in the future that focus on Korean skincare. But they'll never reach Memebox level. They have a unique dynamic, they built up relationships within Korea before opening to the global market. And their different Memebox sites, focus on different audiences, which is how we get so many high end and high value items in our boxes. 

And I know we're all really annoyed by the Blogger's choice box, and rightfully so. But if that box wasn't a "Blogger's Choice" or "best of" box, it would just be another meh box. We'll continue to get meh boxes. But I'm sure we have boxes coming our way that will pleasantly surprise us. 

I'm not saying this is directed at you ladies, but I keep reading people everywhere talking about how the boxes have gone so downhill. When I first joined Memebox I did think that the original boxes may be better, because I heard soooo much about the original boxes and how they were so much better than what we were receiving at that point (late summer/early fall). I think that's a bit rubbish, the original boxes were good, but we still good good boxes. I would choose Wine and Cheese over most of the original boxes, as I would with Moisture Surge. We're just now starting to get lots of major brands, which is what a lot of people wanted, and they're showing up in non branded boxes. We're also getting stuff from Neogen and Chosungah. And we're now receiving a full sized Cheese Cream, which I don't believe was ever included in the original boxes (wasn't that just the half sized deluxe sample)?

We have a lot of legitimate issues with Memebox. And we're all a bit meh about their lack of communication about this "break." But I don't think we really need to worry that they're going to stop releasing boxes completely. And as much as I join in during legitimate issues, which I have no problem with, I really wish everyone could stop trying to run with it and act like issues that don't exist are suddenly these major concerns. 

Let's be honest, if you buy a "best of" box, or any box with no actual theme...It's not that you "have it coming"...But you really do know you're taking a huge risk. But let's keep those separate from the regular Memeboxes.

Which I'm sure we'll be seeing again. It just might not be very soon. (But really, as much as we'd like to see new boxes...I think most of us are sort of enjoying the break from the Memechaos). 

On a somewhat related note...

@ @@blinded @@biancardi I'd just like to say thank you for being what seems to be basically the only voices of reason on the Memebox Addicts page. I seriously thought I was losing my mind when I started reading some of the stuff that has been going on there in the past 24 hours.

Promise me that if I ever get that bad you'll take away all of my Memestuff and ban me from all things Memerelated  :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

Wait...wasn't that Soothing Sista collab box supposed to be released today? What is even going on. I even got a points withdrawal pretty quickly. jfc Memebox, pull yerself together!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait...wasn't that Soothing Sista collab box supposed to be released today? What is even going on. I even got a points withdrawal pretty quickly. jfc Memebox, pull yerself together!


I think it is this friday...


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I briefly joined in one of the Facebook conversations after reading some of the posts/comments, felt like I was entering the crazy zone...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I briefly joined in one of the Facebook conversations after reading some of the posts/comments, felt like I was entering the crazy zone...


What happened?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait...wasn't that Soothing Sista collab box supposed to be released today? What is even going on. I even got a points withdrawal pretty quickly. jfc Memebox, pull yerself together!


No, that's the 21st.  Which means no other boxes then, either, most likely.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I briefly joined in one of the Facebook conversations after reading some of the posts/comments, felt like I was entering the crazy zone...


I mean, sometimes on here I sort of roll my eyes when something goes wrong and suddenly a bunch of people (who are new to Memeland usually, so I don't blame them really) are freaking out.

But oh wow. It's amazing how quickly everything happens on that Facebook group. Like they go from begging for more boxes to "quitting Memebox for good," then a few minutes later they join back in on the "Need more boxes. NOW!!!" threads.

How can anyone keep up on there?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

a lot of boxes nowadays are great but there is an odd stinker... like there always was.

it is just an embarrassment to the bloggers surveyed how bad this box is. feels like a personal slap in the face to say we surveyed all of us and this is what we chose.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

Mcwl4 spoilers should be coming soon


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

isn't that shipped 18/11?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> isn't that released 18/11?


Tomorrow is 18/11


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

yep so we will see it wednesday or thursday

anyone wondering if wine and cheese will ship 19/11


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep so we will see it wednesday or thursday


I hope so, but someone said Australia get them really early so fingers crossed it's one of the boxes I got so I'm extra excited to see what's in it


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I mean, sometimes on here I sort of roll my eyes when something goes wrong and suddenly a bunch of people (who are new to Memeland usually, so I don't blame them really) are freaking out.
> 
> But oh wow. It's amazing how quickly everything happens on that Facebook group. Like they go from begging for more boxes to "quitting Memebox for good," then a few minutes later they join back in on the "Need more boxes. NOW!!!" threads.
> 
> How can anyone keep up on there?


You don't I stopped Facebook browsing on Thursday night as had 4 x17 hrs shifts over the weekend and looked this morning and was like wtf happened here . I know on here I can go to bed and on a good day wake up to 4-9 pages to read through . But Facebook is like carnage Central. I'm enjoying just watching certain threads popping up and not clicking on to read all the posts . I posted the odd word over the weekend when someone tagged me but . I can't deal with the drama. The pettiness and the jealousy. And the rudeness.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I briefly joined in one of the Facebook conversations after reading some of the posts/comments, felt like I was entering the crazy zone...


Yeah, I joined one of the FB Memebox users' groups and left it the next day.  I have enough nuttiness in my life.  This board is an oasis of calm compared to that.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Jane George I agree, and I think it feels like a lot of people are using the Blogger's Choice box and suddenly claiming that all of the recent boxes have been disasters. Which sort of annoys me, because the Blogger's Choice is a legitimate issue. And the fact they were so misleading about the whole thing is what really bothers me. "best of" is really a matter of perspective. The City Girl box and even the Seoulite box from the other site (spacing out here, sorry) were not really items I think people would claim to all be "best of." But the fact that they pretended those items were all picked out by Blogger's, when the survey went out before most of the items...That's a real problem.

But it feels like everyone is using this Blogger's Choice box to sort of alter how they view other boxes. Which is a bit annoying.

On a side note...I just got a response from customer service about an issue from over a month ago, where they didn't ship a complete shop order (missing sheet masks, and another missing item). She contacted the warehouse over a week ago, and I hadn't heard back from her. She just messaged me to let me know she's filed the issue with the warehouse, and will contact me when she hears back from them "hopefully this week." So the warehouse is DEFINITELY busy. ...And it's definitely not with us. Hmmmm.

@@Lorna ljblog I feel like I can't even keep up with specific people, in the sense that it's like the worst case of Bipolar disorder I've ever seen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But really, I'm suddenly sooooo much more grateful for the ladies of this community.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> What happened?


Just a lot of overly dramatic conversations on there.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Yeah, I joined one of the FB Memebox users' groups and left it the next day. I have enough nuttiness in my life. This board is an oasis of calm compared to that.


I was part of the UK memebox swaps and after posting twice and getting really disrespected I told them they were rude and left the group, I agree there is no need for the way people behave on those groups


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George I agree, and I think it feels like a lot of people are using the Blogger's Choice box and suddenly claiming that all of the recent boxes have been disasters.


So not true!  Chocolate Mania and I are taking out a marriage license; I love it that much.  No comment from Mr. Silver Nail.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> So not true!  Chocolate Mania and I are taking out a marriage license; I love it that much.  No comment from Mr. Silver Nail.


 rent it a hotel room and visit it on the side as a lover? might be a good compromise


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> So not true!  Chocolate Mania and I are taking out a marriage license; I love it that much.  No comment from Mr. Silver Nail.


I didn't mean that to be directed at all the ladies on here, but I have seen people making comments on here like all the newest boxes are a bust, and I see ENDLESS comments about it on places like Facebook.

I'm still envious about the Chocolate Mania box. Congratulations on the big score!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

I mostly stay out of the drama on the Memebox FB groups but there are some good people on there that post about products and such. I also belong to a clothing sub FB group and I find if fascinating how there is often the same drama over there just with a different topic.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I didn't mean that to be directed at all the ladies on here, but I have seen people making comments on here like all the newest boxes are a bust, and I see ENDLESS comments about it on places like Facebook.
> 
> I'm still envious about the Chocolate Mania box. Congratulations on the big score!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!  It helps make up for that weird vibrating egg puff in the Makeup Edition 2 box!  lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> I mostly stay out of the drama on the Memebox FB groups but there are some good people on there that post about products and such. I also belong to a clothing sub FB group and I find if fascinating how there is often the same drama over there just with a different topic.


----------



## seachange (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> On a side note...I just got a response from customer service about an issue from over a month ago, where they didn't ship a complete shop order (missing sheet masks, and another missing item). She contacted the warehouse over a week ago, and I hadn't heard back from her. She just messaged me to let me know she's filed the issue with the warehouse, and will contact me when she hears back from them "hopefully this week." So the warehouse is DEFINITELY busy. ...And it's definitely not with us. Hmmmm.


It looks like that at the moment their CS is working Monday to Tuesday, sent an enquiry last Tuesday and received 2 responses immediately,  then complete silence till this Monday. Another request sent on Thursday, received response again on Monday....


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Mahsa I'll PM u.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

had706 said:


> @@Mahsa I'll PM u.


Thanks


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> It looks like that at the moment their CS is working Monday to Tuesday, sent an enquiry last Tuesday and received 2 responses immediately,  then complete silence till this Monday. Another request sent on Thursday, received response again on Monday....


Maybe they're rotating customer service. Monday and Tuesday US, Wednesday Korea, Thursday and Friday China.

I've heard customer service has flatlined in Korea as well.

The more information I hear/read about, and the more weirdness with Memebox, the more I feel like I'm becoming convinced they really are sharing the warehouse and entire Memebox team stationed in Korea.

I really hope they hire an entire army of interns soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 17, 2014)

I think as a consumer, I just want to feel like I'm getting a good deal.

Memeboxes, regardless of content, are still 'a good deal'. I just broke up with Ipsy and Topbox this month because they really pooped the bed. I pay $15 USD (almost $20 CAD now) to receive 5 samples and the rare full-sized product from Ipsy, and $13 (with tax) for 4 'deluxe' samples from Topbox. I even had to 'work' for one of my Topbox samples this month, when they promised it would be an 'extra' for liking a brand on IG.

After doing an in-depth comparison this afternoon between Ipsy/Topbox (where almost all sample products are literally marked 'FREE-not for sale') and Memebox, I'm sticking with Memebox, as long as they give me boxes to buy!! Receiving full sized, mostly usable, and if not, tradeable, products is a great value for me at $29.99 (and I don't think I've ever paid that much).

Edit: I just realized how many quotes I use. Too many.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree with what people here are saying about the boxes not going downhill. In fact, I think there have been some fantastic boxes lately!

Great boxes (I didn't get either of these, so it may be memenvy coloring these choices):

Chocolate Mania - Oh why, oh why didn't I buy you??

Rose Edition - Even with the feminine wash, this box looks great.

Good boxes:

The Little Mermaid - I ordered this and haven't received it yet, but the spoilers look good and useful!

While You Were Sleeping - Looks like a solid box.

From Jeju - I know it didn't contain some of the big brands people were hoping to see, but it seems like a box I'll get a good amount of use from.

Luckybox 10 - Not all repeated items apparently, but I'm quite happy with it!

Sleeping Beauty - Got this in a restock--as soon as I got the Sleeping Beauty box and then saw what was in the Snow White box, I knew I had chosen poorly!

What other recent boxes have you ladies liked and loved?

ETA: I think I'll actually use most of the products in the Bloggers' Box and new mask box, so they aren't really a bust for me. It just seems like the Bloggers' Box should have been a Luckybox, since they didn't really use the bloggers' input and it wasn't really more than I would expect from a $23 Memebox (though, as others have pointed out, Memeboxes tend to be a great value, and the box is still worth more than the $32 it cost).

ETA: UPS truck just pulled up as I finished writing that, haha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans I agree. I don't use makeup, and I'm fussy about skincare. Rarely ever do I feel like a box doesn't still have value, even for me.

And really, I just think it's ridiculous for people to claim that the value isn't there with Memebox in general. I feel like once someone starts with that, I just can't take what they say seriously.


----------



## seachange (Nov 17, 2014)

On a happy note, my Jeju and Skinfood boxes finally arrived yesterday, love them both, just can't believe it took so long!!! it must be the festive season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

seachange said:


> On a happy note, my Jeju and Skinfood boxes finally arrived yesterday, love them both, just can't believe it took so long!!! it must be the festive season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Speaking of happy notes....

I'm so excited to see what the rest of Wine and Cheese is going to look out.

Doesn't it ship out today? Or something?  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 17, 2014)

19/11 i hope


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

I also want to add even though they may not be as recent, but moisture surge and cooling care were great boxes!


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

Mahsa the last girl I know who made two posts, told us we were rude and left was a girl posting her blog randomly in ongoing unrelated conversations.

She was told that making her own post would get more attention for her blog and not disrupt conversations and she got annoyed and left.

If that wasn't the case with you I apologise for confusing the two...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh the drama has found its way onto this board.....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Mahsa In one of my rambles about great boxes, I even mentioned Moisture Surge. I also agree, not that recent of a box, but it's far from being one of the early boxes. And seriously, SUCH an amazing box. It's my prime example of how amazing even the $23 boxes can be.

And the value was amazing. Even when you didn't factor in the $60 Chosungah kit ( :wub:   :wub:   :wub: ) the value was still over $100. 

I saw a couple people trading those kits thinking they were just silly travel sized filler. Too bad they were snatched up before I got the chance.  :lol:

@@marliepanda I completely spaced out (I'm horrible at connecting the people on here to their Facebook accounts). You're also one of the women on there that seems to try to even out the sanity level. I don't know how you manage to keep responding to the crazies on there, but it just baffles me how people get so mad at you for being logical and reasonable.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@cfisher I'm actually excited to travel so I can use them as I am saving them for my next trip or two (they are pretty generous!)


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

Well you bad mouthed the group. We were not rude to you. If anything you were rude randomly posting your blog in the middle of conversations without any introduction.

All that was said to you was to make your own post to get more attention as you would get none in random conversations.

But apparently that's rude.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 17, 2014)

I've gotten six boxes so far: I loved Free From Oil and Trouble 4, liked Blackheads No More a lot, liked most of Just Gellin, and thought the last two mask boxes have been just okay. The Bloggers Choice is a disaster. I've also seen the spoilers for WTF which I'm expecting bundled with Wine and Cheese, and I'd classify that one under "just okay" without trying any of the products yet.

Edited because I can't spell.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

I think you are proving my point with your posts so please take note I do not reply to rude people, I said what happened and I don't wish to start drama on this board, I will not answer anything else you write


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

Well fine. For the record no one was rude to mahsa, she was just asked not to post her blog link randomly (2 posts as stated, 2 random blog links in the middle of unrelated convos, spam basically...) and that it would get more attention as a standalone post. We are pretty horrible people.


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@marliepanda I completely spaced out (I'm horrible at connecting the people on here to their Facebook accounts). You're also one of the women on there that seems to try to even out the sanity level. I don't know how you manage to keep responding to the crazies on there, but it just baffles me how people get so mad at you for being logical and reasonable.


I bet you left me our deliberately!:though now I'm trying to work out famserviceds fb name lol

Crazies certainly get mad at me all day long. I'm passive aggressive apparently haha


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone think there might be some "sleeper" hits in the future, as in Memeboxes that weren't hyped much and didn't sell out quickly but end up being great? I'm thinking (hoping) Green Foods might be one! And mayyyybe Pumpkin Cosmetics, but that one could also easily end up being a bust.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@Mahsa I grabbed a second of the Moisture Surge because of the spoiler, but I still can't bring myself to open either of them. Also saving them for a trip, but watch me struggle even then to justify opening them.  :blush:

@@theori3 I agree. I think the best boxes for me, tend to be the ones where I just do not see it coming. Like the Chocolate Mania (which I canceled), the Snow White box, Moisture Surge, and so on.

We just NEVER know what to expect with them. But I do have high hopes for Green Foods, here's hoping it's curated well! (How can they mess that one up, honestly.)


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 17, 2014)

I hope green foods and pumpkin knock it out of the park!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@cfisher I wish I'd grabbed a second box, I have no hope for the restocks because last time it was restocked it sold out in minute! Enjoy!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@theori3 I agree. I think the best boxes for me, tend to be the ones where I just do not see it coming. Like the Chocolate Mania (which I canceled), the Snow White box, Moisture Surge, and so on.


Right after the spoilers came out and you posted that you had canceled Chocolate Mania, I felt pain for you, lol. I didn't get it because I thought the items I got in the Cacao box were enough chocolatey things, plus I don't like how chocolate smells in some cosmetics... but that box ended up being so great!

ETA: I have largely been following the "get all of the food-themed Memeboxes" guideline, I really wish I hadn't broken it in this case!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 17, 2014)

If another chocolate/cacao box is released, who here would buy it? I sometimes worry that by the third box in a series, the good stuff Memebox can easily get will have already been put in a box, so I'm not sure about what I would do.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@theori3 I'm so annoyed that is didn't pull the pumpkin trigger I don't know what stopped me, I just thought pumpkin and cinnamon would be strange, and now I think it would be wonderful!


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 17, 2014)

Slightly off topic question-- before I found Memebox I used Wei East products a lot. I liked the green tea scent and the items seemed to work but she markets her products as Chinese recipes made in China. Should i dispose of the items I have left? Has anyone heard anything one way or other about WeiEast products? Korean products are definitely better priced when you bulk buy on sale or get good memeboxes!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@theori3 I'm so annoyed that is didn't pull the pumpkin trigger I don't know what stopped me, I just thought pumpkin and cinnamon would be strange, and now I think it would be wonderful!


I wish they would release a spoiler. I originally ordered it, but canceled it after I was told that they didn't know if it would contain mostly makeup or mostly skincare. Pumpkin pie skincare I'd love, and let's face it that orange lippy and orange makeup on the box really concerned a lot of us. I know they said recently there would not be any orange lipstick, but....

I just don't know about that box. I think it will either be amazing, or it will be a big disappointment.

Overall, I think I'm glad I canceled it. But I do hope it's amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@PaulaG I sort of feel like some people are taking this Oh Sheet Mask thing and turning it into an issue of all Chinese factories and all items being manufactured in China being an issue.

If the absolute only thing that concerns you is the fact that it just so happened to be made in China....I wouldn't even think twice about it. Unless you have another reason to be worried, I really don't see there being anything you need to worry about.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@cfisher, tbh I wish they would release spoilers for a lot of boxes, in particular pumpkin (not sure why because I didn't order it but I want to know) and blackout, Apple mojito and wonder woman which I did order, I have other boxes coming but these are the three I would be most interested in seeing spoilers from.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If another chocolate/cacao box is released, who here would buy it? I sometimes worry that by the third box in a series, the good stuff Memebox can easily get will have already been put in a box, so I'm not sure about what I would do.


I would!  Total chocoholic here.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I hope green foods and pumpkin knock it out of the park!


I am getting hungry now!! lol  speaking of squashes (pumpkin)

I am looking up different recipes for thanksgiving and I found one for acorn squash that sounds so unique and delish!



> Spicy Roasted Squash with Feta and Herbs
> *Yield:* serves 2 appropriately, 1 obnoxiously
> 
> *Total Time:* 50 minutes
> ...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@biancardi

'Yield: serves 2 appropriately, 1 obnoxiously'

Love it! I *am* an obnoxious eater


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 17, 2014)

I have LOVED the vast majority of my Memeboxes, and expect to in the future. I like boxes which are made fun of here regularly. If I made a list of all the boxes I have loved, it would take up a whole page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's what a box junkie I am, and I am also  versatile when it comes to using products sent in mystery boxes. K- beauty products are so easy to use and usually to multi-task with. They are a joy..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Miracle Mask box is really sparse... But, even though I think it's the biggest disappointment I'v gotten in a full sized Memeboxx, there are useable products in it, and one is a product I think I will like and use a lot. So, I've never really had a bad Memebox, when all is said and done. 

And mostly, I'm so very glad that I cancelled my FB account when so many of my friends from my ' original hometown" started begging me for money for cosmetic surgery, their mortgage payments, new computers, you name it.  FB is somewhere I go to see things on a public page about a company now and I'm just a guest. It feels so much better to be disengaged from the site..


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 17, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie

I don't have a personal account anymore either my account is to engage with companies or groups that might give me info on companies - I am happy without a personal account too it makes my real social life so much more satisfying and authentic


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't think Memeboxes have gotten worse.  I think they've gotten better!  But as usual with subscription boxes, there are definitely dud boxes.  And more dud boxes because there are more boxes each month, not just one like most subscriptions.  Proportionately, I would say Memebox does better than average.

And then there are some boxes that just knock it right out of the park like Chocomania, My Honey Box, Superfood, Skincare and others.

But most boxes are good and like @@TonyaBeans mentioned, absolutely worth it, even if you don't like every product in there.

I'm just grumpy about one box and that's the Bloggers Choice.  It's like the Waxing Box with no wax.  If it had a different name, I'd be okay with it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I bet you left me our deliberately!:though now I'm trying to work out famserviceds fb name lol


LOL you must have me blocked if you don't know! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## flushblush (Nov 17, 2014)

Just uploaded some video reviews for Miracle Masks and Bloggers' Thumbs Updown over in ye olde Spoilers &amp; Reviews thread &lt;3 https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 17, 2014)

I couldn't agree with you more @@Saffyra

And I ordered the Bloggers box.

Actually it's been sitting downstairs with my doorman since 1pm and I have had zero desire to run and get it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I expect a few duds every now and then. It's part of the gamble of mystery boxes.

I know this one was bad on multiple levels, especially since it affected you guys, the affiliates.  So I totally get the extra disappointment.

But on a whole, I love Meme and their boxes for the most part have been AMAZING.

Btw, are the Meme masks worth getting?

@ I think you tried them already?

Would love your thoughts. I need to do some stress shopping tonight!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish they would just release more boxes. That's where the value is for me in Memebox. Once I factor in shipping, the exchange rate, and the coupon restrictions, buying from the shop is just not a viable option for me.


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 17, 2014)

theori3 said:


> If another chocolate/cacao box is released, who here would buy it? I sometimes worry that by the third box in a series, the good stuff Memebox can easily get will have already been put in a box, so I'm not sure about what I would do.


Me! I would! I missed the cacao box (it's sad I still have it in my wish list lol!). But I got the choc mania box.

On another note, I read this forum like it's a novel. I may not join in the conversation much but I enjoy reading the comments, posts, reviews , etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@GirlyGirlie
> 
> I don't have a personal account anymore either my account is to engage with companies or groups that might give me info on companies - I am happy without a personal account too it makes my real social life so much more satisfying and authentic


Same! I don't ever use a personal fb. I have one with 0 friends &amp; no information/name just for liking/sharing stuff when I need to for contests and such. It's actually kinda nice having a feed full of skincare and cosmetics!


----------



## had706 (Nov 17, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I couldn't agree with you more @@Saffyra
> 
> And I ordered the Bloggers box.
> 
> ...


@ did a blog post about the masks and said they were good. I bought a 5 pack to try out!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey @@cfisher I got my Neogen order and NO BEETLES! You must have gotten my beetle. They have you two, I got none.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hey @@cfisher I got my Neogen order and NO BEETLES! You must have gotten my beetle. They have you two, I got none.


I guess it was my two extra bottles that got the beetles.

I was being punished for being greedy.  :lol:

Question...You know how we have to sign for the RM packages, does anyone know if that's standard? I was under the impression that service automatically came with signature confirmation?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

*Hey ladies!*

I know that the majority of the conversation is over now, but I have to hop in here and be very clear that this is NOT a Korean Beauty thread. This is a Memebox thread. This thread is for Memebox and nothing else. Chatting casually when there is down time in Memeworld, or discussing a product that has been in a Memebox, in their store, or hoping to be in a Memebox is fine. 

However the off-topic conversation has been off the chart today. Everywhere from the Oh! Sheet Mask debacle, to recommendations and reviews on kbeauty webstores. These conversations are NOT appropriate for this thread, and should be discussed in the Korean Beauty thread that you can find here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

Not only did I have to sort through over 150 posts when I got home today, I realized at least half of those 150 posts had absolutely nothing to do with Memebox. I have had multiple complaints about this and I would love it if we could please follow the MUT rules to keep things on topic as much as possible when you're in a specific thread. I say this every time, but this thread is huge and fast-moving enough as it is. We want this to be a wealth of information and chatter for people interested in Memebox. If people are interested in general Korean skincare, they will go to the Korean Skincare/Beauty thread. Unfortunately all that great discussion about Oh Sheet Mask is no where to be found in that thread, which is where it should have gone.

I'm going to have to start hiding posts that are excessively off topic, warn repeat offenders, or just end up moving off topic posts to the correct thread, which will take me forever. So please...pleeeaaase for my sake, keep things on topic here.

Sorry to be the bossy mod, but it was pretty out of control today lol!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

I think lately people have forgotten to even add a little comment to even pretend it was Memerelated.  :lol:

(Let's try to get it together, Ladies. Even if just so @@MissJexie doesn't have to deal with it all!)

On a Memenote...Has anyone used the vitamin cleanser yet? I really want to try it but have sooo many cleansers, trying to decide if I should get rid of something else in its place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

It's OK guys! I just want people to utilize the Korean Skincare thread to it's fullest because these kinds of conversations are exactly what it's there for! Plus that way, I won't have to spend hours moving off-topic posts into their correct threads! haha. I know it's very easy to get off-topic here, especially when we're waiting around for Memebox to do, well, _something_, but let's just keep reminding ourselves that this is the memebox thread. If we find ourselves getting off-topic, just carry over the conversation to the correct thread.

It's obviously impossible to keep conversation on topic all the time, I just want to make sure it doesn't get insanely bad like it did today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## julieannka (Nov 17, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I have LOVED the vast majority of my Memeboxes, and expect to in the future. I like boxes which are made fun of here regularly. If I made a list of all the boxes I have loved, it would take up a whole page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  That's what a box junkie I am, and I am also  versatile when it comes to using products sent in mystery boxes. K- beauty products are so easy to use and usually to multi-task with. They are a joy..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The Miracle Mask box is really sparse... But, even though I think it's the biggest disappointment I'v gotten in a full sized Memeboxx, there are useable products in it, and one is a product I think I will like and use a lot. So, I've never really had a bad Memebox, when all is said and done.
> 
> And mostly, I'm so very glad that I cancelled my FB account when so many of my friends from my ' original hometown" started begging me for money for cosmetic surgery, their mortgage payments, new computers, you name it.  FB is somewhere I go to see things on a public page about a company now and I'm just a guest. It feels so much better to be disengaged from the site..


I have to agree with you on both points.  Since I discovered Memebox in late July I've purchased at least 60 boxes (maybe more, I don't really keep track) and only two have been complete disappointments.  Based on what I pay for skincare I feel I'm still way ahead even if I only like and use one or two of the products, and most boxes have had at least three.  

I'm also very paranoid about facebook, but for a different reason.  I was stalked by an ex for 20 years now, although the intensity has gone down dramatically in the past 5 years I'm still afraid of doing anything to reignite it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

sorry miss jexie!!


----------



## athy (Nov 17, 2014)

Posted there @@MissJexie!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Honestly I was going to post something like that here but I felt like my relevance to memebox was definitely a stretch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad to see there's a place I could post my question though!

On topic to memebox - I think it's really hit me how little I've received this month compared to back in August when I was getting a box like every week Dx 

I'm itching to buy a box. Or at least make a video to curb my cravings. Maybe I should make a  memebox favourites/review video or something?

I spent a whole chunk of last night reorganising all my memebox stuff and now my table can be "organiesd chaos" instead of just chaos hehehe ;_;


----------



## julieannka (Nov 17, 2014)

Memebox has really spoiled other sub boxes for me.  I originally tried a couple boxes just as fillers for the barren periods between other boxes I subscribed to, not really expecting to like them, but I was hooked after seeing how much value there was for such a low price. I ended up cancelling most of my other subs.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 17, 2014)

sorry if this was already mentioned (haven't had a chance to read the last few pages yet tonight), but the lip tint I got in my Thumb's Up box expired on May 20, 2014.  That is inexcusable as far as I'm concerned.  It is bad enough when something comes to you that expires very soon, but to already be several months expired is unacceptable.  Is this true for others who got that box?  The expiration is very visible on the inside top of the box which is the only reason I noticed.  I don't even typically check the expiration dates.


----------



## engawa (Nov 17, 2014)

I just had my first bad customer service experience.

I moved on the 15th and sent an email last week requesting all of my upcoming shipments to be changed to my current address.

I've changed addresses before, multiple times, with no problems. Usually with super fast response too. But this time, after emailing them twice, and no response for days, "Jennifer" basically said most of my orders have been shipped out (uh, no, these are all boxes that have future shipping dates) and they don't do address modifications.

Ugh &gt;_______&lt; With this and the recent horrible boxes, I really want to just cancel everything and totally forget about Memebox.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> sorry if this was already mentioned (haven't had a chance to read the last few pages yet tonight), but the lip tint I got in my Thumb's Up box expired on May 20, 2014.  That is inexcusable as far as I'm concerned.  It is bad enough when something comes to you that expires very soon, but to already be several months expired is unacceptable.  Is this true for others who got that box?  The expiration is very visible on the inside top of the box which is the only reason I noticed.  I don't even typically check the expiration dates.


It's possible that it is the manufacture date.  제조 is the manufacture date.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 17, 2014)

engawa said:


> I just had my first bad customer service experience.
> 
> I moved on the 15th and sent an email last week requesting all of my upcoming shipments to be changed to my current address.
> 
> ...


you should try again.  List all of your upcoming shipments with the order# , description and ship date and tell them each one of these has to be updated.

there is no excuse for this, but I've gone around the merry path with Memebox on issues and it took several emails, repeating everything I wrote initially in each email, before they finally got it.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@ It's a manufacturing date. I have the same lip tint, date stamped right onto the underside of the top flap. It may not have the symbols or manufacturing vs. expiration date, but I'm 100% positive it's a manufacturing date.

@@engawa Do you think someone on here could get you Lauren's email? I think she may actually be willing to get involved on this one, because that's ridiculous. Customer service is getting really difficult with upcoming boxes lately, a lot of people have been having similar issues with giveaways (and sending to a different address), and trying to cancel boxes that don't ship for more than a week.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 17, 2014)

I just had a pleasant surprise from Canada Post!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They came and delivered a small package from Memebox, which could've been put in the community mailbox to save me some scolding regarding online shopping...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nonetheless, I won the snail cream from one of the previous review and win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay! It is so slimy I accidentally made a mess as I was opening it.. Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2014)

Many Korean products stamp the date of manufacturer on their products however some the expiration. Without seeing it we can't tell you.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ It's a manufacturing date. I have the same lip tint, date stamped right onto the underside of the top flap. It may not have the symbols or manufacturing vs. expiration date, but I'm 100% positive it's a manufacturing date.
> 
> @@engawa Do you think someone on here could get you Lauren's email? I think she may actually be willing to get involved on this one, because that's ridiculous. Customer service is getting really difficult with upcoming boxes lately, a lot of people have been having similar issues with giveaways (and sending to a different address), and trying to cancel boxes that don't ship for more than a week.


Sadly, Lauren would not be able to help.  I know this for a fact and from my own experience.  Ugh.  I think it has something to do with the separation of departments.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 17, 2014)

In case this comes across as me being crabby, I'm not complaining!

This thread consistently functions as the primary Korean Beauty/Skincare (with Memebox Spoilers!) Thread. The only way I can see that changing is if several specific-ly titled topics are created in an Asian beauty forum, AND if this topic gets locked.

I wouldn't be opposed to just changing the name, since it veers off topic every day. I feel like reining in the conversation is a lost cause, and I don't even report it, let alone have to moderate it. I appreciate the effort that all the mods put in, but I consider this thread to be a (lovely! helpful! friendly!) lost cause.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 17, 2014)

My unboxing of Blogger's Picks is, like, 30 minutes long! Do I really have THAT much to say about how disappointed I am about the box? [yes]


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> In case this comes across as me being crabby, I'm not complaining!
> 
> This thread consistently functions as the primary Korean Beauty/Skincare (with Memebox Spoilers!) Thread. The only way I can see that changing is if several specific-ly titled topics are created in an Asian beauty forum, AND if this topic gets locked.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to just changing the name, since it veers off topic every day. I feel like reining in the conversation is a lost cause, and I don't even report it, let alone have to moderate it. I appreciate the effort that all the mods put in, but I consider this thread to be a (lovely! helpful! friendly!) lost cause.


The thing is, we already have a very viable thread that covers any and all K-beauty discussions aside from memeboxes, since they have an entire forum dedicated to them. 

I don't think it's too much to ask an adult group of women to stay (relatively) on topic. I'm totally understanding when things veer off a bit. If I wasn't, I would be asking people every single day to stay on topic.  Like I said before, I understand when things are slow around here, or when a conversation occasionally veers off into another territory that it's going to get off-topic for a bit. However it was pretty intensely off topic for a very long while today.

The thing people aren't understanding is that this actually ISNT a primary Korean Beauty/Skincare thread. We have a thread for that, and people don't utilize it nearly as much as they should, is really what I'm saying. Not so much that this thread can NEVER go off-topic once in a while.

I think I was being fair in saying the thread got way out of control today. If there was no place for people to discuss kbeauty, then I'd understand a bit more. 

I hope that makes sense. I'm fully aware I can't police every single off topic statement on here, and I'm pretty careful to not do that. I just think people should subscribe to the korean beauty/skincare thread, and discuss everything they could possibly want to discuss in that thread if it's not related to memebox.

(also I know I pretty much said the same thing 4 different time in this comment lol...I have a hard time communicating (believe it or not) so I tend to repeat myself hoping that people understand what I'm saying better lol...I have no edit button in my brain.)


----------



## avarier (Nov 17, 2014)

@@MissJexie @@TooMuchElectric It does function as the primary korean beauty thread.. because everybody stays in here and ten times more people will give you their opinions and thoughts &gt;.&lt; I blame memebox for being totally empty and not giving us a topic. But I totally understand what this thread is for.. not making excuses.

AND ON MEMETOPIC.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my step by step should be here tomorrow! So I need to rush home so I can get it from the post office. I'm dying to try that mojito toner.. I was eyeing it for so long on other sites!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> @@MissJexie @@TooMuchElectric It does function as the primary korean beauty thread.. because everybody stays in here and ten times more people will give you their opinions and thoughts &gt;.&lt; I blame memebox for being totally empty and not giving us a topic. But I totally understand what this thread is for.. not making excuses.
> 
> AND ON MEMETOPIC.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my step by step should be here tomorrow! So I need to rush home so I can get it from the post office. I'm dying to try that mojito toner.. I was eyeing it for so long on other sites!


I really think a chunk of people in this thread rarely venture out of it, which is a shame because MUT has so much to offer in regards to threads and other members. I'm just encouraging people to move juuuust a bit into the korean skincare thread...consider that one should be 100 times bigger and more popular than this one, since it umbrella's over every topic that is k-beauty related!

And I JUST got my step by step today and I'm sooooo obsessed with it. I will definitely use every single product in the box. I'm way happier with it than I originally thought I would be, and it put me in a much better mood after the bloggers picks debacle yesterday LOL


----------



## cfisher (Nov 17, 2014)

@@MissJexie I think I understand what you mean when you bring this up.

Like, I know a lot of us talk about Memebox and will make comments about things sort of related to it. Or little side comments. And I've never really seen you interfere then.

But I do agree that there is a huge difference between that, and sort of going a bit off topic temporarily....And say, coming into this thread specifically JUST to ask about Korean skincare. Or us having a three page long conversation about something that has nothing to do with Memebox at all.

It's sort of a fine line, I'm sure. But I think a lot of us should just try to have the mentality of if something we're about to ask or comment on has nothing to do with Memebox, we should just bring it over to the Korean skincare forum. And most of us in this thread do post there as well, so if anything we'd probably just be saving a lot of other people the inconvenience of having to spend forever to catch up on things that aren't Memerelated. (And probably don't interest them).


----------



## avarier (Nov 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I really think a chunk of people in this thread rarely venture out of it, which is a shame because MUT has so much to offer in regards to threads and other members. I'm just encouraging people to move juuuust a bit into the korean skincare thread...consider that one should be 100 times bigger and more popular than this one, since it umbrella's over every topic that is k-beauty related!
> 
> And I JUST got my step by step today and I'm sooooo obsessed with it. I will definitely use every single product in the box. I'm way happier with it than I originally thought I would be, and it put me in a much better mood after the bloggers picks debacle yesterday LOL


I get so excited for boxes with all skincare and no makeup! Tea Tree is the only other one I'm waiting for.. which ships right around black friday I believe so that's going to be a painful wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I think I understand what you mean when you bring this up.
> 
> Like, I know a lot of us talk about Memebox and will make comments about things sort of related to it. Or little side comments. And I've never really seen you interfere then.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I need to hire you as my speech writer. I'm terrible at getting my point across so I ramble and repeat myself endlessly. How I have a blog, I have no idea. LOL

That's also another problem. We are sometimes blissfully unaware that there are MANY people reading this thread and not participating. As we speak there are lots of quiet "lurkers" reading and enjoying the conversation. Many of them come here specifically for Memebox discussion. And while some of them may not be bothered by the off-topic conversations, I'm sure there are just as many that are.

And in regards to step-by-step...Lately I've either been underwhelmed, or feel kind of like "oh great...another ____" and toss it in my skincare bin. But for some reason this box just made me want to try everything as soon as possible LOL. I'm getting excited that I'm almost out of my Amarte toner because I just want to try this mojito one. It smells soooo good!! I've swatched and sniffed everything else in the box and I'm probably moving it all to the front of the line in regards to what I want to try next. Very successful box IMO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh ans PS: the box has a $189 which is fantastic...but that insobeau essence retails for $78?! Tell me this is a memebox price and not an actual price... *runs off to do some research*


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm so happy with Jeju, I JUST got it today. I think it's a well curated box with lots of goodness and I'm thrilled to see the Hallabong toner since I LIVE the serum from CPM 2. It was the only good thing in that box of yuck. Ami the last one here to receive Jeju? It feels like it!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm so happy with Jeju, I JUST got it today. I think it's a well curated box with lots of goodness and I'm thrilled to see the Hallabong toner since I LIVE the serum from CPM 2. It was the only good thing in that box of yuck. Ami the last one here to receive Jeju? It feels like it!


I got it earlier last week but I felt like it took FOREVER to get to me...longer than most of my RM boxes!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 17, 2014)

I sadly just discovered an orange slip in between two boxes that got delivered to my porch today.

I missed TWO Memeboxes!  I could weep with sadness because that's my Step by Step and... ergh... Oh.  Maybe that's my Lip Gloss!  Since I'm pretty sure it would be impossible for Little Mermaid to get to me that quick.

I think I'll just go to the PO tomorrow morning and pick them up.


----------



## seachange (Nov 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm so happy with Jeju, I JUST got it today. I think it's a well curated box with lots of goodness and I'm thrilled to see the Hallabong toner since I LIVE the serum from CPM 2. It was the only good thing in that box of yuck. Ami the last one here to receive Jeju? It feels like it!


Mine also arrived yesterday, with the skinfood. I'm curious about that toner too, for some reason I keep calling it billabong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, or try the skinfood's tomato toner, or wait for the mizon toner from  the skin care box


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 17, 2014)

The other MUT boards aren't as inviting as this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used to post in other threads and the skincare board but I got into an argument there + no one ever listened to me anyway! I feel way more appreciated here~

I really want to see what the Pumpkin box has in store, as well as F/W and Jewel Colours! I think those three are the ones I am most intrigued by, since I'm on a makeup kick and desperately clawing for fall to come back. I'm also excited for Oil Therapy, since the spoilers at first glance seem right up my alley.

Meanwhile, I have an entire Snail restock box I *just* opened that I need to start using, but I'm trying to use up all of my current stock! I was cleaning up since my mother was coming to visit and realized that I was stashing things in places so that she couldn't see and comment about how _much_ I have. An eye-opener for sure. On the plus side it means I'm finally thinking about what I'm using. Was it someone here who made a spreadsheet for all the products they've received to track what they want to repurchase or not? I need to make one of those.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

I want to add my praise to that of others who have commented on the Step By Step Skincare box. Mine arrived today along with the two boxes that are a bit... different from expected- Blogger's TU and Miracle Masks.. 
I had focused on the two that had all the talk going on about them ( for valid reasons).

Tonight, I put one of the new masks from the Miracle Mask box on and just meditated ( spelled it medicated the first time- we nurses LOL) with some soft jazz playing on my Bose wave with my iPod and some new candles burning. 

I decided to try the box that no one had talked about ( at that time)- the Step By Step Skincare Memebox.

 I saw that a MUT poster in my age group, TheSilverNail, ( I know because she's said so. I wasn't being nosey) had asked about how to build a K- skin care routine in the past day or so..

I don't know if she got this box or not, but it is a WONDERFUL box with which to get acquainted with the middle steps of a K- skin care routine. I used 4 of the products on my face and it felt SO soft and ready for my current night moisture cream and water sleeping pack.



Spoiler



It has a very nice Mizon toner, a luxurious essence and a larger sized ampoule, which are the three things not found in a plethora of Memeboxes We get a LOT of cleanser and moisture treatment products, which are the beginning and end of the skin care routine, and we have also gotten many scrubs lately ( and peeling gels/ creams).



I hope so much that others who might have not been extremely comfortable with their " mid- routine" K- care products will find the items in this box to be as refreshing and nourishing as I do. I think it's extremely appropriate for all skin types and I wish so much that Memebox could have given more information out on this box before it sold out and then shipped. 
There have been several boxes which aren't gimmicky in any way ( not pink, not chocolate, not one name brand, not from foods, nature or an island) which are very special because they were curated well. I believe this box is one of those in the " *Best*" group, at least for me..


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

Mine step by step skincare was delayed for unknown reason, finally shipped last Friday, now after reading your reviews here, can't wait to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I want to add my praise to that of others who have commented on the Step By Step Skincare box. Mine arrived today along with the two boxes that are a bit... different from expected- Blogger's TU and Miracle Masks..
> 
> I had focused on the two that had all the talk going on about them ( for valid reasons).
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said! I found step-by-step to be one of the more impressive boxes, although I have had some really great luck with boxes lately. I was very happy with while you were sleeping and foot therapy, as well, but step by step definitely works for a broader range of people, and has some really worthwhile product in it. No filler items, and no gimmicky items. I'm So excited to play around with the products!


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think lately people have forgotten to even add a little comment to even pretend it was Memerelated.  :lol:
> 
> (Let's try to get it together, Ladies. Even if just so @@MissJexie doesn't have to deal with it all!)
> 
> On a Memenote...Has anyone used the vitamin cleanser yet? I really want to try it but have sooo many cleansers, trying to decide if I should get rid of something else in its place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've finally been using my coconut/cacao one from Cacao Box #1 in the shower and love it. It leaves my skin really clean.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 18, 2014)

To kerb my memebox withdrawal, I took a quick whatsapp video for a group of my friends showing my collection of makeup/skincare... I realised I don't actually have thaaaat much... 

I did some DIY and cut up a few boxes to organise my table better, and I really love how it looks! So pink ^^


----------



## theori3 (Nov 18, 2014)

You are all making me think I should add step by step skincare to my restock wishlist!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I agree with everything you said! I found step-by-step to be one of the more impressive boxes, although I have had some really great luck with boxes lately. I was very happy with while you were sleeping and foot therapy, as well, but step by step definitely works for a broader range of people, and has some really worthwhile product in it. No filler items, and no gimmicky items. I'm So excited to play around with the products!


Thank you, MissJexie!! Your blog post about the steps of Korean skin care was so helpful as well. I have to modify my steps just a bit because I probably have somewhat different skin care needs than you do ( I don't wear makeup every day now that I'm out of the work force, and my skin thanks me for it; and I'm old enough to be your mother so I have " mature" skin that loves super- hydration 24/7- esp. out here in the desert)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep having to reinforce mentally the reality that Korean skin care is usually NOT made for any one skin type or sub- group of problems.. 

I've been buying these products for 6 months and I still have to remind myself that the strong smelling toner is not going to hurt my skin, that 3 gel- based creams at night are layered by viscosity and my face feels great with them, and would probably feel just as great with one cream and not three.. I'm getting there, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have WYWS and Foot Therapy, but I have a huge cabinet of Memeboxes to unbox and those two are in the group. I like what I have seen of them and also the Skinfood box and the Face Shop Memeboxes. I bought 2 each of Skinfood and Face Shop and I'm glad I did. Sometimes " value" is a very subjective thing, not a monetary measurement at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 18, 2014)

theori3 said:


> You are all making me think I should add step by step skincare to my restock wishlist!


I really can't recommend it enough! I got it last week (even with RM shipping) and have been using the different steps since then. I absolutely love everything!  :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

You know how I know I have far too many products for each individual step? 

I canceled my step by step skincare box, and have no regrets.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 18, 2014)

Glad I'm not on Facebook so missed all that drama..

Should get a couple of restocks delivered this week (or early next) and the Tink box. Really disappointed about the spoiler for the thanksgiving box, just hope the rest of it is good.

I've liked most of the boxes I've received. There's usually at least one good item from each box (yes, even CPM2 has one lol!)..I just wish they would stock more boxes as I keep checking and there seems to be about 5 different boxes left which is pitiful.

I also hope that when they release the box on the 21st they have more than 50 boxes or it'll be carnage. I would like to see what's included before I hit the buy button. I didn't buy the Sam box as didnt fancy any of the products and might be the same with this collab box.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't even notice the spoiler.

Does anyone else find it absolutely hilarious that the spoiler, the item that's supposed to get people excited, is an orange tinted lip product?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> he is just pissing me off and he keeps stepping into this manure pile every time he responds.   He is very handsome, btw, if that is his picture, but I don't let those things color my responses - hahaha
> 
> I mean, he is like going off on bloggers asking him for free boxes and stuff.  He has issues


I have a feeling that he vastly underestimates the impact bloggers have on his business. With that said I am so glad I avoided that subscription, I don't want to be a part of another Bondigate.

On a Meme-related note, I don't know if anybody mentioned this, but Thanksgiving boxes were supposed to ship yesterday. I wouldn't mind the orange lippie if it's CLIO  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I didn't even notice the spoiler.
> 
> Does anyone else find it absolutely hilarious that the spoiler, the item that's supposed to get people excited, is an orange tinted lip product?


I wouldn't think it was hilarious if I had bought the box,, with that said, I think the orange lip tint is another of those FU from the Memespies because we were talking so much about the original photo for the Pumpkin box with the very orange lippie. 

They say there is no orange makeup in the Pumpkin box, so what did they do? Put the awful color in the Thanksgiving box. I think it's borderline mean. Most caucasian women do not look great in orange lipstick. Maybe it was popular in the 1950's ( I watched an old movie and all I could see were the woman's orange tinted lips) but it's never been much of a beauty fashion statement in my lifetime.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 18, 2014)

If it were coral then I could get away with it but a true orange...not with my skintone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

would be funny if the box for You is crammed with fantastic products and the Me box full of rubbish.. So if you bought the bundle you at least get 50% great items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

iPad about to die..laters


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> You know how I know I have far too many products for each individual step?
> 
> I canceled my step by step skincare box, and have no regrets.  :lol:


I WISH I had your willpower. I still have over 40 boxes coming. I have so many of the items too, but they are not " Step by Step", you know? Somehow, it all being in the BOX and on the little card makes it all more special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie That's why it is so hilarious to me. I feel like orange lippy is treated like the STD of Memeland. I really feel like spoilers are supposed to encourage us, and of all things for them to post? They really might as well just started putting feminine cleansers (tampons, anyone?) as the spoiler. There's maybe like 10 people out there that are going to be really happy about it.

But, really. I'm hoping this just means that nothing else has been curated in the box yet, but with the box shipping so quickly...I just don't know.

(I wonder if this was the orange lippy from the Pumpkin Box? Is that why it was hanging around in their warehouse?  :lol: )

But, really...The lip products I see being added to KoreaDepart and such lately...Orange seems to be pretty much out. Here's hoping we'll stop getting leftovers sooner than later. 

@@GirlyGirlie Me? Willpower?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do think it was a decently curated box, but there wasn't anything in there that I personally considered a "must have." But I bought all of those steps (many times over)  before even stumbling into Memebox. And I'm sort of glad I don't have one more of each step. But I could not resist that elixirs box, so here's hoping it's amazing!


----------



## starry101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Honestly the lipstick doesn't look that bad. Someone posted the company's promotional images and since it's a lip tint it goes on as a more pink/coral color. The reviews I could find for the products line were just all raving about the product. I'll give it a fair chance before treating it like the plague  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Honestly the lipstick doesn't look that bad. Someone posted the company's promotional images and since it's a lip tint it goes on as a more pink/coral color. The reviews I could find for the products line were just all raving about the product. I'll give it a fair chance before treating it like the plague  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Personally, it's not even about the actual product for me.

For me, it's about the fact that as a spoiler for the box, they picked an orange lippy. (You don't even get a random color. You get that one color.)

End of story.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Honestly the lipstick doesn't look that bad. Someone posted the company's promotional images and since it's a lip tint it goes on as a more pink/coral color. The reviews I could find for the products line were just all raving about the product. I'll give it a fair chance before treating it like the plague  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, this is just about the nicest lip product ever in a Memebox imo--if any brand can make a lipstick that seems orange really gorgeous in the end it's Clio.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is the actual promo image from the company for the colour on lips. The one in the memebox is supposed to be #22  _ _



Spoiler


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

Finally, after a massively long day, I have come home to bloggers picks and miracle masks and here I sit with my headache, burning joints and muscles and lovely, lovely boxes.

I'm actually really happy with them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



I will use everything in the mask box, my purederm pads leaked which is a bummer but they still contain enough essence for them to be nice and wet, I'm excited about the snail sheet masks but i wish, I wish, I wish they had thrown in a few extra (low cost) sheet masks. If they do another mask box I will likely buy it, oh and the Ladykin mask.. Eeeep! that packaging! I'm really excited to try that!






Spoiler



The blogger's picks is a double edged sword for me, they told a few porky pies according to the dates boxes were released and I'm really disappointed that they would do that to us. 

The Ladykin exfoliator was definitely not on the list, or maybe one idiot voted for it but it would be a cold day in hell before I would believe that it was a popular choice amongst bloggers, it does nothing except waste time. I don't want another one.

The only other duplicate product for me is the Hair+ treatment, I haven't got around to using my first one but considering the small size and the amount of hair that I have they won't last me long at all.

The galactomyces thingy looks interesting as does the pink cream, cleanser, injection thingy and the lip product.

The concealer I could leave, it looked like the one that was just in Cinderella but it's different, I'm a major MAJOR concealer snob so it would have to be amazing for me to keep it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Here is the actual promo image from the company for the colour on lips. The one in the memebox is supposed to be #22
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm going to be like Sir Mixalot on the swap boards with those lipsticks:
"So they toss it and leave it

And I pull up quick to retrieve it"

They look amazing imo!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm starting to get really alarmed and afraid that the memebox site is gonna close.  Something is just not right its so empty.  My biggest fear is that we'll never get our boxes ( I have probably 20 or more paid for due to come for several months from now) and never get our money back either.

It makes no sense that they are just getting rid of existing stock and not drumming up any new business at all.

Anyone else having similar fears?


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I'm starting to get really alarmed and afraid that the memebox site is gonna close.  Something is just not right its so empty.  My biggest fear is that we'll never get our boxes ( I have probably 20 or more paid for due to come for several months from now) and never get our money back either.
> 
> It makes no sense that they are just getting rid of existing stock and not drumming up any new business at all.
> 
> Anyone else having similar fears?


I don't think Memebox has the man power to curate the amount of boxes we are use to for the Korean site, the Global site AND the China site. China is getting the love right now, after that it might be another site or the might balance out and we'll get a few releases a week. Memebox isn't going down, you're just having a freak out like _we all did at some stage_, it's ok, we are here for you, your boxes will come. If worst really does come to worst then we are covered by paypal and our banks. Everything will be ok   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'll wait till the black friday sale to make any assumptions. They could just be saving stock for it and focusing more on their China store atm.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 18, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Here is the actual promo image from the company for the colour on lips. The one in the memebox is supposed to be #22
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I found another picture, i think (sadly) this is closer to the real color. But i really dont mind it, it can be good, and ive Been really lucky avoiding orange lippies. and at least it's something new and from a good brand! I have 3 melting lipsticks and they are wonderful



Spoiler








I really dont get the blue light part tho..


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I'm starting to get really alarmed and afraid that the memebox site is gonna close.  Something is just not right its so empty.  My biggest fear is that we'll never get our boxes ( I have probably 20 or more paid for due to come for several months from now) and never get our money back either.
> 
> It makes no sense that they are just getting rid of existing stock and not drumming up any new business at all.
> 
> Anyone else having similar fears?


It's normal to feel uneasy about the changes they're making, but I can assure you, they are not going anywhere. They are rolling in cash right now and they're not going to fold an incredibly lucrative business. 

As a few people have said already, they might be putting all their resources into the new China site right now, as well as taking this time to build up the release of their meme-branded products and push more sales in their actual shop instead of the boxes. There's no way they will stop releasing boxes, however I do think the 6-8 boxes or more per week is over for good. Some people may not agree with me on that, but I think they'll slowly rev back up to maybe 3-4 per week, tops. I think that's plenty. Although we're used to endless new boxes, I think it'll be nicer on our wallets, and less of a stress for us bloggers trying to get the word out on new releases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> LOL you must have me blocked if you don't know! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Haha I dont have anyone blocked! Argh I'm so useless lol
Okay I think I matched your piccie up haha! Took me ages to figure out a few mut gires!!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie I don't know why it has became our job to reassure people that Memebox is just slowing down and not closing lol. I wish they could just release an email with all the explanations and not just withdraw abruptly after the hectic October month thing...

I know there were people who mentioned a box overload/ getting burnout sy..I did feel the same too. I think memespies reported that and they stopped doing 3 releases per week. Fair enough, but they should not have gone AWOL. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thats not how to run a business. People will just keep speculating and asking the same questions for as long as the hiatus lasts...


----------



## Liv (Nov 18, 2014)

Lots of restocks people!

Just Gellin' too for those who wanted it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 18, 2014)

I just got Pinkaholic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

I  already have every one of those or have them on the way. Oh, my. LOL.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

When they restock, do they typically do all their restocking at once, or should I keep checking back every few minutes to see if more have shown up?

(of course, I realize knowing how Memebox usually operates has absolutely nothing to do with how they will decide to operate today)


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> When they restock, do they typically do all their restocking at once, or should I keep checking back every few minutes to see if more have shown up?
> 
> (of course, I realize knowing how Memebox usually operates has absolutely nothing to do with how they will decide to operate today)


I think they usually do it at once but I remeber two specific occasions when they were restocking a really big number of different boxes and they kept appearing gradually over some time (like about half an hour).


----------



## Liv (Nov 18, 2014)

They also put on sale all three items that were in the free sampling event.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I just got Pinkaholic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope you will like Pinkaholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do, and it seems to be a popular box..


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I hope you will like Pinkaholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really do, and it seems to be a popular box..


I think I will, the only product I'm not so excited about is the highlighter but I can always gift it if I don't like it too much. I've read some reviews and it indeed seems widely popular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think I will, the only product I'm not so excited about is the highlighter but I can always gift it if I don't like it too much. I've read some reviews and it indeed seems widely popular  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was the only thing I didn't like extremely well. But it's in my K- makeup basket and I have used it sparingly with nice results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 18, 2014)

Ah poop, missed pinkaholic while iPad was charging arghhh! Now sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

slightly off topic - First Etude house order arrived and box was soaking wet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thankfully contents were fine though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> those little castles are gorgeous - so glad I got more for my little girl to give to her granny's for Christmas. The real art sample is a small bottle but enough for a few applications so can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 18, 2014)

Decided to get the make-up superbox just so I could say I had a vibrating egg lol!!! (Had told my husband about it and he was like a minion - say whaaaaaat!?) so should be a talking point anyway lol!!!


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

The step by step box does look like a good box. I didn't get it because I'm hoping the elixir box will be full of essences/serums/ampoules.I really want to try all the Migabee items that have been in the boxes lately, but somehow I haven't ordered any of the ones they are in. Not sure how that happened. I'm also hoping for a toner in the cleanse and tone box that doesn't have alcohol so high on the list. I'm not even going to attempt to use the one from the skinfood box.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 18, 2014)

Ahhhh - I missed the Free From Oil + Trouble 4 restock. Figures, the one day I sleep in!!

Now I have to make a quick decision on the Banila Co. box.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

ahh, the banila sold out again.  Oh well.  I only really wanted it for the zero cleanser and I can purchase that elsewhere.

Okay, memebox, you know people are hungering for new boxes!!  Please do not disappoint us!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@MissJexie I don't know why it has became our job to reassure people that Memebox is just slowing down and not closing lol. I wish they could just release an email with all the explanations and not just withdraw abruptly after the hectic October month thing...


SERIOUSLY. If they want us to act as their public relations agents on something not directly related to boxes or products they need to offer us a salary, resume line, and benefits. We're being called to the podium way too much these days.

I realized that I have a stock formula by now for responding to fears that Memebox is somehow going under the same way I have stock, pre-written phrases in my head for my job and I think that's a sign that the relationship between fanserviced, blogger and Memebox, company is not working right. So I need to just stop.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SERIOUSLY. If they want us to act as their public relations agents on something not directly related to boxes or products they need to offer us a salary, resume line, and benefits. We're being called to the podium way too much these days.
> 
> I realized that I have a stock formula by now for responding to fears that Memebox is somehow going under the same way I have stock, pre-written phrases in my head for my job and I think that's a sign that the relationship between fanserviced, blogger and Memebox, company is not working right. So I need to just stop.


sorry that really tickled me. Not sure if it should have.

Loved your vid btw


----------



## veritazy (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ahh, the banila sold out again.  Oh well.  I only really wanted it for the zero cleanser and I can purchase that elsewhere.


I thought the same. Wanted the clean it zero and claypatra but I think I'll find similar things in scrub/dirty gal/ cleanse and tone anyways. $38.99...*scratches head*



fanserviced said:


> SERIOUSLY. If they want us to act as their public relations agents on something not directly related to boxes or products they need to offer us a salary, resume line, and benefits.


 Thank you! It's just that thats not how a company works really. I know we did benefit in many ways from Memebox but I can't just sit and agree with whatever they are doing..

I know people did write in to demand for an explanation but idk if Memebox or the emailer was making things up about new boxes/ etc etc. We definitely need a solid email stating some facts. Not made up ones heard from a third party. ASAP. (directed to memespies)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Loved your vid btw


Ahh thank you! My first non-puppet, Memebox review video, how even?!

I just submitted it for review points. LOL Let's see how that works out... ahaahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh thank you! My first non-puppet, Memebox review video, how even?!
> 
> I just submitted it for review points. LOL Let's see how that works out... ahaahahaha


it's like my videos.... you only see my face in two of my videos

lizzie needs to post an 'unofficial' memebox song lol


----------



## Andi B (Nov 18, 2014)

I have to say that despite the recent disappointments, I am looking forward to a good Memeday tomorrow...I will be receiving the Thanksgiving 4 Me &amp; You bundle AND the MCW4/OMG4/KStyle4/Dry &amp; Sensitive bundle via UPS! 

I know, I know...there are guaranteed to be at least a few disappointments, but I only paid about $135 for 6 boxes, so if there are at least 8-10 products that I like/love out of probably about 36-40 total, I will feel like I got a good deal.  If any one of these boxes turns out as good as some of the recent superstars like Chocomania, Step by Step, etc., I will be extremely happy. 

I agree with everyone who has basically said that boxes aren't necessarily following a downward trend in terms of value or desirable products.  I have ordered over 100 boxes (yikes!), and some of my favorites were ones we received in the last month.  I just ordered a backup of an entire box for the first time ever, and it was the Foot Therapy box!  Everything is totally useful, and I was overjoyed by the selection of featured brands!

Yeah, we may have a few crappy boxes here and there, but the good to great boxes more than make up for them, in my opinion.  Here's how I see it:

-I pay about $24 per box on average, including shipping.

-No matter which site I order from, I can generally only get 2 inexpensive full-size products and *maybe* a few cheap sheet masks for $24 elsewhere, before shipping. 

-Therefore, if I get 2-3 products that I love, like, or at least find useful, I am doing just as well as I would have if I had ordered elsewhere; if I sell/trade/gift the items I don't like/need, I come out better in the end.

-If the whole box turns out to be awesome, there's no way I could ever get such a value elsewhere!

ETA...now if they would just get back to releasing good new boxes on a semi-predictable schedule (but not so many at once), I would be a total Memefan again!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, shoot, missed out on any of the restocks that would have interested me, as I am not up at 3 in the morning our time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@GirlyGirlie and everyone else who has mentioned the Step by Step box -- sounds like just what I would have liked so I hope they restock it or create a new box that's similar.  Not that I'm complaining; I have lots of new products to use, thanks to my Memebox purchases, and will be getting more in the next month or so.

My current crush is the Neogen Code9 Gold Cacao Cream that came in the Choc.Mania box.  Like buttah!  Anyone else in love with this cream?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

is uk ups now?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I thought the same. Wanted the clean it zero and claypatra but I think I'll find similar things in scrub/dirty gal/ cleanse and tone anyways. $38.99...*scratches head*
> 
> Thank you! It's just that thats not how a company works really. I know we did benefit in many ways from Memebox but I can't just sit and agree with whatever they are doing..
> 
> I know people did write in to demand for an explanation but idk if Memebox or the emailer was making things up about new boxes/ etc etc. We definitely need a solid email stating some facts. Not made up ones heard from a third party. ASAP. (directed to memespies)


have people emailed , and got an answer i mean everything else has gone dead , i mean all this with their in trouble is -------- to be fair , they are opening up the china shipping hell thats gonna take some setting up, and people were saying slow down on box release , i think nothing of it as they did a huge box sell october knowing that china was going to kick off big time and by selling the boxes earlier to us and then a break due to xmas shipping which we can do without means we all got a breather both ends,

the last email answer i got from lauren was exciting boxes and new products coming up before and new plans and ideas for the new year, from that i think the memebox range of branded products and the odd thanksgiving gifting box and then we will see some good ideas come the new year, I'm not bothered and just waiting around for my boxes to roll in,i just feel now would be a good time for memebox to send an email out as general for a little update in black and white to say thank you its been an immence  first year at global, we will be doing xyz number boxes till end of year while we set up china site thank you and we will see you on december the ? or january for a brand new spanking year of epic boxes and treats, or something along those lines lol,

also @fanseviced i sent my thumbs up thumbs down unboxing blog to them last night ,loved your video,


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> is uk ups now?


no babe still DHL, mine came dhl yesterday


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no babe still DHL, mine came dhl yesterday


can't find todays shipment on dhl... very odd... better not be coming standard

just checked again on ups and dhl... nowt


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can't find todays shipment on dhl... very odd... better not be coming standard


today i received my tracking dhl for bloggers pick and miracle mask,it arrived yesterday i think dhl are behind,I've recede no notifications yet ,but i know one person has had a dhl text for tomorrow delivery for these boxes , so its hopeful


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> can't find todays shipment on dhl... very odd... better not be coming standard
> 
> just checked again on ups and dhl... nowt


How do you check without a tracking Number? Or did you get yours? I Still havent got any tracking Numbers not even for the thumbs down box


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> today i received my tracking dhl for bloggers pick and miracle mask,it arrived yesterday i think dhl are behind,I've recede no notifications yet ,but i know one person has had a dhl text for tomorrow delivery for these boxes , so its hopeful


you can usually track on the website as soon as they ship though. nothing there or on dhl with my order number


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> How do you check without a tracking Number? Or did you get yours? I Still havent got any tracking Numbers not even for the thumbs down box


if express and dhl it is here:

http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

and ups

http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=en_GB&amp;WT.svl=PNRO_L1

can normally use the order number as a reference

standard you can't do this but there might be a tracking on your order form on the memebox website by now

@@Lorna ljblog tried both


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you can usually track on the website as soon as they ship though. nothing there or on dhl with my order number


yep i tried using order number via dhl reference number tracking nothing, i wonder because i never got tracking till after my box today, i think they are behind, have you tried if we can use order number via ups


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> have people emailed , and got an answer i mean everything else has gone dead , i mean all this with their in trouble is -------- to be fair , they are opening up the china shipping hell thats gonna take some setting up, and people were saying slow down on box release , i think nothing of it as they did a huge box sell october knowing that china was going to kick off big time and by selling the boxes earlier to us and then a break due to xmas shipping which we can do without means we all got a breather both ends,
> 
> the last email answer i got from lauren was exciting boxes and new products coming up before and new plans and ideas for the new year, from that i think the memebox range of branded products and the odd thanksgiving gifting box and then we will see some good ideas come the new year, I'm not bothered and just waiting around for my boxes to roll in,i just feel now would be a good time for memebox to send an email out as general for a little update in black and white to say thank you its been an immence first year at global, we will be doing xyz number boxes till end of year while we set up china site thank you and we will see you on december the ? or january for a brand new spanking year of epic boxes and treats, or something along those lines lol,
> 
> also @fanseviced i sent my thumbs up thumbs down unboxing blog to them last night ,loved your video,


This. Im mad about the bloggers picks box, but we've seen crap before .. The biggest problem is the silence imo. I woke up three times a week excited if there are new boxes and nothing. Other Than the delay emails. And the problem is, im not really excited anymore. I just feel they dont care about global customers anymore, all good sales are US only,and now only china gets all the fun... I hope they will get their sh** together, because im sure im not the only one, and they can lose good customers.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

@JaneGeorge on my account it says 18 th shipped for omg4 bundle ,so we won't get tracking till tomorrow or through the night i imagine, then will prob get thanksgiving and cheese and wine and wtf  tracking all at once.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @JaneGeorge on my account it says 18 th shipped for omg4 bundle ,so we won't get tracking till tomorrow or through the night i imagine, then will prob get thanksgiving and cheese and wine and wtf  tracking all at once.


yeah but it is normally on the dhl wensite by about midday on the day that it ships due to the time zone differences... it could be a delay on the dhl website though


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah but it is normally on the dhl wensite by about midday on the day that it ships due to the time zone differences... it could be a delay on the dhl website though
> 
> the other option for uk is parcelforce too if moving from dhl as they used that right at beginning when express was standard


yes it could go parcel force i had a few way way back that came by them before dhl kicked in.and yes i usually go to my account rather than wait for tracking email, waits and see, dhl guy said it was slow updating and weekend had been done all manual due to xmas software kicking in ,as i had to sign for box on paper not machine,no rush either way ,10  boxes i think in total if i add little box and geek box, I'm sure another will pop up like a candy sub that i forgot about.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

ok. we won't get our until thurs anyhow


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if express and dhl it is here:
> 
> http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html
> 
> ...


Thank you, i didnt Know i can do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But nothing for me either.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

blech, I have UPS for my OMG4/MCW4


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> blech, I have UPS for my OMG4/MCW4


did you get an email or track it yourself?


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

I had UPS for my bundle that arrived yesterday and I couldn't track it any way as I didn't get my tracking email until this morning. Just was at my door when I got home- I miss DHL...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 18, 2014)

I also have a UPS delivery tomorrow for memebox. Could be MCW bundle or thanksgiving! Idk. Have to look it up, but I like UPS. No signing which is ok cuz someone is usually home.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> did you get an email or track it yourself?


I tracked it and I am trying to get UPS to change the address AND THEY REFUSE TO DO SO.  There has to be a first delivery attempt.

EFF IT ALL.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 18, 2014)

OMG @ I just watched the unboxing video and kept laughing out loud. It was really well done.


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Well, shoot, missed out on all the restocks, as I am not up at 3 in the morning our time.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie and everyone else who has mentioned the Step by Step box -- sounds like just what I would have liked so I hope they restock it or create a new box that's similar.  Not that I'm complaining; I have lots of new products to use, thanks to my Memebox purchases, and will be getting more in the next month or so.
> 
> My current crush is the Neogen Code9 Gold Cacao Cream that came in the Choc.Mania box.  Like buttah!  Anyone else in love with this cream?


The Cacao cream is a little heavy for me, but I've been using it at night since it's so dry and cold here in Colorado right now. I do love it though!


----------



## engawa (Nov 18, 2014)

My internet shut off last night shortly after I posted (TWC sucks). Sorry for the lack of response @@biancardi @@cfisher

I emailed them again this morning and got the same response from the same person (Jennifer). I request her to redirect me to someone else, preferably higher up, last time but I guess she didn't bother reading my reply. I'm at a loss of what to do now.

Worst comes to worst I can redirect the address with USPS but I'm not sure how to do it with DHL/UPS when my package arrives before I even get the shipping notice. And most of my orders are express.

I'm just really upset that something I've been able to do before with no problems all of a sudden becomes so difficult. I never had this Jennifer representative either. Anyone else have problems with her?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

@engawa  DHL - it is SO easy - you can redirect with this form here http://www.simplydhl.com/ondemand

you can check by your order number here  (the date fields are in DD/MM/YY format)  http://www.dhl.com/en/express/tracking/shippers_reference.html

UPS - pain.  You cannot redirect until a first attempt is made.   Really sucks.    You can check your order here - click on the track by reference area  - just put in your order number and the date, where it is going and you can get your UPS tracking number.  That is how I found out that my package is going UPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  http://www.ups.com/WebTracking/track?loc=en_US&amp;WT.svl=PNRO_L1

however, if this is a perm address change, call UPS.  Let them know as they should be able to do something for you in their system


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> OMG @ I just watched the unboxing video and kept laughing out loud. It was really well done.


Ahh thank you!! I've been wanting to make a video as a human for some time because in some instances one just wants to talk about a box or product, but YouTube beauty vloggers are so lovely and well made-up and they have these pretty backgrounds of shiny cosmetics or nice rooms (and I'm clearly working in front of a boyband poster to hide all of my books and research lol) and it's intimidating. Also, they tend to have a lot of perky energy and after work I'm really tired! I think that was the biggest thing to deal with--my first few attempts were so calm and chill that they could be mistaken for one of those relaxation unboxing videos. So I'm glad the lame-o box gave me a reason to get over my fears.
Although Memebox (and other beauty companies for some reason) seem to be obsessed with YouTube I usually think that Memeboxes are easiest for me to understand and appreciate when unboxed on a blog--maybe that's just my learning style? Then again, I love watching unboxings for the very latest boxes when @@Jane George and Genie and other YouTubers post them, so I guess it's a "what one is looking for at the time" sort of thing.

What do other people like to see when it comes to Memecoverage?


----------



## engawa (Nov 18, 2014)

@@biancardi Thank you so much for this information! You are a life saver!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really think I'm going to cancel some of my orders. My Memeaddiction is really fading especially now that I have so many products from recent boxes that I will never use. :/


----------



## engawa (Nov 18, 2014)

Jennifer replied and finally changed half of my orders. I don't know why she couldn't have done that in the first place instead of lying to me that they don't change addresses. For the other half, she says they can't be changed without even giving me a reason.

Apparently she says she's the CS manager too...I'm scared for the future of Memebox CS.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh thank you!! I've been wanting to make a video as a human for some time because in some instances one just wants to talk about a box or product, but YouTube beauty vloggers are so lovely and well made-up and they have these pretty backgrounds of shiny cosmetics or nice rooms (and I'm clearly working in front of a boyband poster to hide all of my books and research lol) and it's intimidating. Also, they tend to have a lot of perky energy and after work I'm really tired! I think that was the biggest thing to deal with--my first few attempts were so calm and chill that they could be mistaken for one of those relaxation unboxing videos. So I'm glad the lame-o box gave me a reason to get over my fears.
> 
> Although Memebox (and other beauty companies for some reason) seem to be obsessed with YouTube I usually think that Memeboxes are easiest for me to understand and appreciate when unboxed on a blog--maybe that's just my learning style? Then again, I love watching unboxings for the very latest boxes when @@Jane George and Genie and other YouTubers post them, so I guess it's a "what one is looking for at the time" sort of thing.
> 
> What do other people like to see when it comes to Memecoverage?


I just want someone who is honest and that I feel I could get on with when it comes to memebox reviews. knowledge of korean beauty and memebox is a bonus too. I am a youtube addict though and most of what I watch is people that I can relate to tbh.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@engawa Multiple people have commented to me about a new customer service rep with a J name, so I think that's probably her. From what I've heard, it sounds like she is IMPOSSIBLE to deal with when it comes to cancellations and similar issues. 

I really hope she's just another regular customer service rep pulling that whole rubbish "Oh? You want to speak to someone higher up? Well, that's me!" shtick. 

The regular customer service reps don't seem to have the ability to deal with most legitimate issues. If their manager has the ability and is just refusing to do so, we're doomed.

On a happier Memenote....Congratulations to everyone that got their hands on this morning's restocks. So glad I didn't miss out on the Chocolate Mania restock yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ Yours was the first Youtube video I've ever watched through in its entirety. Ever (short attention span?) As much as I love the idea of being able to see Lizzie, considering the situation, I think it was far more fitting for you to do it. (And I seriously could not stop laughing at the boy band poster behind you.)


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 18, 2014)

I just realized I have 10 boxes coming to me in the next two weeks.... two of which are Etude house but rest are all Memeboxes and Memeshop orders. Starting to get overwhelmed.. 

Anyone got their Thanksgiving shipping notification yet? I still haven't got mine yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 18, 2014)

I did not get mine yet! It still says ready for shipment!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

My packages always say Ready to Ship until a bit after they have shipped. Some still say Ready to Ship after I've received them. And I usually don't get shipping notifications until a day or two after they've shipped, though plenty of times I just never get the notification.

I'm sure Memebox shipped them out, others have already received notification and those things are sent out in batches. 

No need to worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> My packages always say Ready to Ship until a bit after they have shipped. Some still say Ready to Ship after I've received them. And I usually don't get shipping notifications until a day or two after they've shipped, though plenty of times I just never get the notification.
> 
> I'm sure Memebox shipped them out, others have already received notification and those things are sent out in batches.
> 
> No need to worry.


Sounds good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel like Memebox customer service keeps delaying things with me lately. Like, they'll keep telling me another issue has arisen that has prevented them from dealing with resolving some issue. I had an issue with my pink box, and they offered me a replacement. For a few weeks now, something has gotten in the way. I've had the same experience with a shop order that had some missing sheet masks and foot spray. The funny part is, they'll email me once per week for both issues, like clockwork (even within the same period of time, and these are two different accounts). But it really just feels like they're delaying having to actually do something about it.

It feels like when I need a replacement/exchange/return from a small seller online (because of something wrong with the item), and you can just tell they don't feel like dealing with it, so they keep putting it off, but will respond to your messages (most likely so you don't dispute the charges).


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 18, 2014)

Missed Pinkaholic and Just Gellin, two restocks I'd been hoping for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glerg yeah the times aren't too convenient for us in the US on central time lol.  Congrats to those who were able to pick up what they wanted.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 18, 2014)

Just checked and it was Jennifer that responded about the Hallabong request for the global store rather than Gwen - probably explains the wishy-washy response. Really keeping fingers crossed for CMWL4 - hoping its not another dud as there is so many really cute products out there that would fit perfectly. Boxes pages looking sad again. Even if they restocked the most popular boxes regularly that would allow people that missed them first time round buy one and those who loved the products, restock. They could then just add one or two releases a week as "new" boxes. After a while, they could then "retire" a box to add the newer additions.....just an idea memespies.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ahh thank you!! I've been wanting to make a video as a human for some time because in some instances one just wants to talk about a box or product, but YouTube beauty vloggers are so lovely and well made-up and they have these pretty backgrounds of shiny cosmetics or nice rooms (and I'm clearly working in front of a boyband poster to hide all of my books and research lol) and it's intimidating. Also, they tend to have a lot of perky energy and after work I'm really tired! I think that was the biggest thing to deal with--my first few attempts were so calm and chill that they could be mistaken for one of those relaxation unboxing videos. So I'm glad the lame-o box gave me a reason to get over my fears.
> 
> Although Memebox (and other beauty companies for some reason) seem to be obsessed with YouTube I usually think that Memeboxes are easiest for me to understand and appreciate when unboxed on a blog--maybe that's just my learning style? Then again, I love watching unboxings for the very latest boxes when @@Jane George and Genie and other YouTubers post them, so I guess it's a "what one is looking for at the time" sort of thing.
> 
> What do other people like to see when it comes to Memecoverage?


I, personally, prefer blog posts than I do to unboxing videos because I can usually read a blog post faster than I can watch a video, but that's my preference.


----------



## Fae (Nov 18, 2014)

@ that video was really fun to watch! Maybe you can make some more in the future! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle The customer service rep just told me several days ago, and then today (after the restocks) that they have no Pinkaholics in their warehouse. Even though a couple of days ago I was told they did (and I even mentioned in here that it was implied they had a variety of other boxes that I assumed would end up restocks).

I asked for points, because I honestly don't want the box that much, and I'm going to feel awful if they cancel someone else's. But I am a bit worried, because the customer service rep is making it sound like the warehouse is a disaster zone and they have no idea where anything is. 

@@Alidolly The restocks aren't really "restocks" in the traditional sense, it seems they're boxes that are returned/cancelled/etc., since they never seem to have more than a few or so. They get limited amounts of those items, so it would be basically impossible for them to restock a box in full in a large amount, and that would mean there would probably be replacement items. Plus most of the box items aren't in the Memeshop, and the ones that are they may be able to get at a great discount, but nothing like the deals (or steals) they get on items that are meant to be put into the boxes. 

...It would be great if we could get our hands on the boxes we miss out on that turn out to be amazing. But I just don't see that being feasible for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## Fae (Nov 18, 2014)

I usually read blogs to quickly know the contents of the box and I watch unboxings if I want to have a better look at the products! ^^


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 18, 2014)

I wish someone would create an app that notified you of Memebox restocks as soon as they happened. Kind of like the *66 feature on telephones that calls you back when a number is no longer busy. I'm not asking for much, just a little ding on my phone when a box I want is available lol.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

Fae said:


> @ that video was really fun to watch! Maybe you can make some more in the future! ^^


Waaah you're seriously very kind. I can see doing videos in the future for "hot issue" boxes--boxes that are either really good or really bad. Maybe I'll get less awkward over time! hahahha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans It's funny, without this forum I don't think I would have been able to get my hands on like the 15ish restocks I've managed to acquire since July. 

I still wish they'd do a waiting list sort of thing where you gave them permission to automatically charge your credit card and ship it out when one becomes available. I hate the restock chaos, and it would be a brilliant move on their part since we wouldn't be able to use our coupons or points. I think that's the only way I'll pay full price for a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

I almost never watch Youtube unboxings. I don't seem to have the attention span for them. Although, when I'm having trouble sleeping I watch the ASMR memebox unboxings on Youtube. Makes me nice and relaxed and ready to sleep. She needs to get some new boxes so I don't keep watching the same couple over and over again. I should send her my thumbs up box, it would be more useful for me if she made a video of it than me having the products.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

I shouldn't be saying this...haha...but I prefer reading blogs because I can covertly check them out at work.   Youtube, I cannot


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I shouldn't be saying this...haha...but I prefer reading blogs because I can covertly check them out at work.   Youtube, I cannot


Blogs are also easier to check out on my phone/ipad because they use waaay less data

@ I did watch yours though, and I'm pretty sure people at my doctor's office thought I was nuts for trying to stifle my giggles


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 18, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wish someone would create an app that notified you of Memebox restocks as soon as they happened. Kind of like the *66 feature on telephones that calls you back when a number is no longer busy. I'm not asking for much, just a little ding on my phone when a box I want is available lol.


Good idea.  I wish that M. would send us an email when a box on our Wish List was restocked.  I can see where this might be abused by someone putting every single sold out box on their WL, though, so there would have to be a limit, like "choose three boxes you would like to be notified of in case of restocks."


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail That would be amazing. I know I constantly see people (mostly on other sites) commenting on how they bought restocks because people were so excited about the box, and then complaining that they can't cancel. I've sort of reached a point where unless I DESPERATELY want a restock, I can't bring myself to buy it (for example, a backup of the Snow White box...Which was AMAZING), because I'd just feel bad for taking it from someone who really wanted it.

Grabbing a backup of boxes that are still for sale that people are just too foolish to grab while they're available (Wine and Cheese). Well, that is just another story.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

should i know the new haul of famer?

lol also are 10k beauty bloggers really raving about memebox collection products?

she seems to have had a flurry of memebox posts in last week but none before that in last month.


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I shouldn't be saying this...haha...but I prefer reading blogs because I can covertly check them out at work. Youtube, I cannot


I was gonna say that too - lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> should i know the new haul of famer?


I do  not know her - I checked out her tumblr blog, not a lot of memebox reviews there, some products lately.  She is drop dead beautiful, but unless I missing something, I am not sure how she is a memebox extraordinaire?      Very clean, very slick tumblr presence.  I view that account as not a beauty blog, btw.  It is seems to be a mix of lifestyle, very personal stuff being written about, some fashion and lately some makeup.  Perhaps she is a friend of someone at Memebox, because she is in No. California and USA memebox is in SF


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do  not know her - I checked out her tumblr blog, not a lot of memebox reviews there, some products lately.  She is drop dead beautiful, but unless I missing something, I am not sure how she is a memebox extraordinaire?      Very clean, very slick tumblr presence.  I view that account as not a beauty blog, btw.  It is seems to be a mix of lifestyle, very personal stuff being written about, some fashion and lately some makeup.  Perhaps she is a friend of someone at Memebox, because she is in No. California and USA memebox is in SF


yeah i am searching through. I have known most before now and this blogger seems to have received one box and a pact


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

omg - I just found something I wanted in the memeshop


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah i am searching through. I have known most before now and this one seems to have received one box and a pact



And I think I cannot get on the pack bandwagon.  She is so beautiful and that picture of her wearing it made her look like a greasepit.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - I just found something I wanted in the memeshop


I've tried something like this before, it makes skin so soft! It's worth a try.


----------



## EmiB (Nov 18, 2014)

I see Innisfree hand cream in the memeshop and I wonder if we will get in the Innisfree box.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

darn, that oil body scrub has rose in it...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

I am way too excited for mcwl4 spoilers

I hope they turn up soon!

Oh and my volume up order will be dispatched at the end of the week, I can't wait! But I think it will be Monday for those spoilers


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

i love love argan oil, especially in my hair.

Is receiving one box the criteria to being a [SIZE=medium]Memebox extraordinaire?[/SIZE]


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh.  Can I have Jane's lips?!  

Also, I love my insobeau vitamin stick and was looking at the caolion one but it's too expensive and it's got lavender in it, which means even if it wasn't too expensive, it's not for me.  /sigh  I still want it though.


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

She's got 22k followers on Instagram and looks like her first Memebox posting was 7 weeks ago on there. Seems she did get a few boxes though...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

i've found one box on instagram


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

I see on instagram my cute Wishlist 1, she shows a products from all about brows and said she bought it and k-style 3.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

it's an odd choice but tbh not sure why am I even bothered... think I am trying to avoid a novel


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> And I think I cannot get on the pack bandwagon.  She is so beautiful and that picture of her wearing it made her look like a greasepit.


That's not even her!  It's a photo she found!  She says it in the text!  So its not even what the pact looks like on, I dont think...

Edit to say that it's the full face photo I'm talking about.  It is her in the half face shot with the greasy looking nose.  Ugh.  That pact is not for me.


----------



## had706 (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I'm just used to the haul of famers being people I see post on here and blogs I read so this seems weird to me!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That's not even her!  It's a photo she found!  She says it in the text!  So its not even what the pact looks like on, I dont think...
> 
> Edit to say that it's the full face photo I'm talking about.  It is her in the half face shot with the greasy looking nose.  Ugh.  That pact is not for me.


do you really want to promote a product which makes you look greasy?


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 18, 2014)

I received today the volcanic ash crystal multi heating mask!!! I must have won because of my review!! That was a great surprise!!! I wanted to try the product so I wrote a half serious review saying how much  I would love to feel how it is to have a volcanic eruption on my face! lol (the cream has volcanic ash!) I didn't expect to win it! I had a long day at work and that was a great reward!


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 18, 2014)

I just had my first shipping casualty. The eyebrow powder from my Skinfood box arrived broken. I sent customer service an email with pic, and was totally surprised to get an email back within a half hour. The reply said that they applied 3 points to my account to make up with it, but I'm kind of bummed because I was hoping for a replacement.

I guess I'm satisfied? Haha, either way it was just an eyebrow product so I'm not too bummed out over it.


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

Ooh, I want that body scrub. Wonder if that will end up in Scrub 2?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do  not know her - I checked out her tumblr blog, not a lot of memebox reviews there, some products lately.


She must be primarily an IG blogger because her Tumblr doesn't really see a lot of action in the notes department. [omg that's the cattiest thing I've ever said on here I'm so sorry, but schadenfreude takes over when people who are popular on social media step onto my home turf. I will try to be better in the future while quietly being delighted about this.]


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - I just found something I wanted in the memeshop


I saw this earlier and was really, really, really hoping it would be in the scrub 2 box! I love argan oil


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> She must be primarily an IG blogger because her Tumblr doesn't really see a lot of action in the notes department. [omg that's the cattiest thing I've ever said on here I'm so sorry, but schadenfreude takes over when people who are popular on social media step onto my home turf. I will try to be better in the future while quietly being delighted about this.]


these are going same way as collabs.... yawn i want people who are beauty not fashion bloggers


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That's not even her!  It's a photo she found!  She says it in the text!  So its not even what the pact looks like on, I dont think...
> 
> Edit to say that it's the full face photo I'm talking about.  It is her in the half face shot with the greasy looking nose.  Ugh.  That pact is not for me.


that is the one I am talking about.   I do not think it is flattering


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

i hate to say this, but I don't need a glow pack to make my nose shine like that.  It is doing that right now without any help!! lol

glow=greasy.  And I guess memebox DID give this product to some people, because she stated that she got it as a gift on her tumblr review


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

So I've asked Lauren to issue a statement at least to affiliates (since she's in charge of affiliates--not sure that she writes emails to everyone) along the lines of 

"We know Memefans are passionate about Korean cosmetics and many people want to hear more about what we have in store next for our beloved Memeboxes. At the moment, we're cleaning, organizing, and building stronger relationships than ever with the companies that make the products you love most so that we can be ready for an amazing second year with you. In the meantime be sure to check out our [blah blah blah shop stuff]."
 
It would be nice to be able to just copy and paste something when people wonder what's up.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So I've asked Lauren to issue a statement at least to affiliates (since she's in charge of affiliates--not sure that she writes emails to everyone) along the lines of
> 
> "We know Memefans are passionate about Korean cosmetics and many people want to hear more about what we have in store next for our beloved Memeboxes. At the moment, we're cleaning, organizing, and building stronger relationships than ever with the companies that make the products you love most so that we can be ready for an amazing second year with you. In the meantime be sure to check out our [blah blah blah shop stuff]."
> 
> It would be nice to be able to just copy and paste something when people wonder what's up.


lol atm the memedrought is just making me check out alternatives, although only one offs rather than a new sub


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is the one I am talking about.   I do not think it is flattering


Not at all!!  So I suppose it makes sense that the full face shot wasn't her and was just an example of how "dewy" someone can look.  Haha!  Poor thing.  I'm sure shes a sweetheart and I totally get why she wouldn't want to full face that pact.  I know I wouldn't!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Not at all!!  So I suppose it makes sense that the full face shot wasn't her and was just an example of how "dewy" someone can look.  Haha!  Poor thing.  I'm sure shes a sweetheart and I totally get why she wouldn't want to full face that pact.  I know I wouldn't!


i wonder if the poor girl purchased it or if it was sent for review.... i would be unhappy about buying it then it giving me a greasy looking face?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

It's so amusing how Memebox keeps making statements in interviews about how they're doing these branded items and collabs to try to break into the global market by offering the people what they really want.

But, honestly. They don't seem to have any clue as to what we want. The lip tint and Chosungah pact aren't going over very well. The masks were the only ones I really have hope for. Poor Memebox. 

(Would it be horrible for me to say that I hope this whole thing ends up humbling them a bit so they go back to their roots? ...And by roots I mean AMAZING boxes that are well curated and offer great varieties of items from a great variety of brands. ..And some good shops in their Memeshop, isntead of just putting the new stuff on sale, often at rather outrageous prices. I sure miss those half off sales!)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i wonder if the poor girl purchased it or if it was sent for review.... i would be unhappy about buying it then it giving me a greasy looking face?


She mentions it was sent for review.  Also, I don't believe she is an affiliate.  None of her links are affiliate links.

I do like her Instagram style, though!  Love how her photos all look.

Edit: 

@@cfisher I just got my Step by Step box and while I still can't forgive them about the Blogger's Picks, I drooled with happiness over the contents of that box!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> She mentions it was sent for review.  Also, I don't believe she is an affiliate.  None of her links are affiliate links.
> 
> I do like her Instagram style, though!  Love how her photos all look.


her photos are amazing


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@Saffyra I was really happy with the curation of the Step by Step box. I think it's great, especially for those that are missing so many of the in between steps. I was shocked to see the Mizon in there, especially since it's such a popular item.

I was thrilled to get the Mizon grapefruit shower gel today in my Citrus Care box. I almost bought it on sale recently, but after shipping costs it would have been nearly $10.

Curious to see what else we get from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I do like her Instagram style, though!  Love how her photos all look.


Her IG is flawless, seriously.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's so amusing how Memebox keeps making statements in interviews about how they're doing these branded items and collabs to try to break into the global market by offering the people what they really want.
> 
> But, honestly. They don't seem to have any clue as to what we want. The lip tint and Chosungah pact aren't going over very well. The masks were the only ones I really have hope for. Poor Memebox.
> 
> (Would it be horrible for me to say that I hope this whole thing ends up humbling them a bit so they go back to their roots? ...And by roots I mean AMAZING boxes that are well curated and offer great varieties of items from a great variety of brands. ..And some good shops in their Memeshop, isntead of just putting the new stuff on sale, often at rather outrageous prices. I sure miss those half off sales!)


I wandered over to memebox-K and I have to say, their eyeshadows and blushes look really nice.  Of course, I will probably be stuck with the pink eyed version of the eyeshadow, but the brown and wine versions are very nice.

I do think that the Pony Palette is really good.  That I think they got right


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

all of you ladies who were in the haul of famers had flawless looking blogs. Seriously.

(I am just a grass roots blogger - lol)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> all of you ladies who were in the haul of famers had flawless looking blogs. Seriously.
> 
> (I am just a grass roots blogger - lol)


i'm more chaos theory blogger


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@biancardi I haven't seen their eyeshadows yet, honestly. I do agree about the Pony Palette, but at the same time I was given the impression that that was something they did mostly for the Korean market. It sort of feels like that just sort of trickled into Memebox Global.

I do think doing collaborations with well known Korean beauty bloggers like Pony would be good business. Same for doing products with brands like Chosungah.

I just wish they'd focus on items that would actually do better in the global market.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the beauty of memebox was to bring KOREAN skincare and makeup to the global market, not the create a hybrid which tbh I don't think is as appealing as authentic Korean cosmetics which can be said to mostly be tried and tested.

Not saying they should stop but i agree I think they shouldn't lose the momentum created by the original concept.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

have just cancelled an order sadly. I feel like I can't trust a box that says it will be the best box ever

wow they are on the ball today


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I think the beauty of memebox was to bring KOREAN skincare and makeup to the global market, not the create a hybrid which tbh I don't think is as appealing as authentic Korean cosmetics which can be said to mostly be tried and tested.
> 
> Not saying they should stop but i agree I think they shouldn't lose the momentum created by the original concept.


I have no problems with the Korean skincare.

however, I have major mixed feelings with their makeup.  I am not a fan of greasy skin (glow pack, hahahaha) or orange neon lips.  I love bright colors, don't get me wrong - totally enjoyed the F/W 2014 color box with the greens and purples - but that orange stuff is just radioactive to me.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

I just caved and grabbed dirty gal for $1.99 hahaha, not much point in hoarding points since the releases are so few and far between.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I just caved and grabbed dirty gal for $1.99 hahaha, not much point in hoarding points since the releases are so few and far between.


good choice :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> have just cancelled an order sadly. I feel like I can't trust a box that says it will be the best box ever
> 
> wow they are on the ball today


Can I ask which box did you cancel?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I just caved and grabbed dirty gal for $1.99 hahaha, not much point in hoarding points since the releases are so few and far between.


Good price too


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Can I ask which box did you cancel?


anniversary. debating cancelling wish upon a mask too


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> wow love the colours and the names. I love bright lips though


These were in our Ipsy Glam bags this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anniversary. debating cancelling wish upon a mask too


I didn't get those, atm I'm quite excited to see what's in the boxes I have ordered, this week it's mcwl4 and volume up


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher's comment reminded me, I have a question...



cfisher said:


> But, honestly. They don't seem to have any clue as to what we want. The lip tint and Chosungah pact aren't going over very well.


I feel like I missed a huge chunk of conversation about the lip tints. I see comments about them not being great - what's wrong? Do you guys just not like the colors, or are they sticky, or poor quality? If they look like the photos on Memebox's site, then I want them both (I like orange! And coral! And sometimes hot pink!).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

they are rather overpriced and taste revolting imo. I received a orange one from one of the bloggers on here that didn't want orange and to be honest although not sticky on me it didn't look orange as I have highly pigmented lips. Personally I need more pigment in my lippy or it just doesn't show as orange


----------



## Liv (Nov 18, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric While I haven't tried them myself, I think that the biggest problem with their tints is the insane price tag!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

Liv said:


> @@TooMuchElectric While I haven't tried them myself, I think that the biggest problem with their tints is the insane price tag!


Hahaha well yes. There is definitely that.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> cfisher's comment reminded me, I have a question...
> 
> I feel like I missed a huge chunk of conversation about the lip tints. I see comments about them not being great - what's wrong? Do you guys just not like the colors, or are they sticky, or poor quality? If they look like the photos on Memebox's site, then I want them both (I like orange! And coral! And sometimes hot pink!).


the pack is not good for someone who already has oily skin, imho.  the lip tints are just too neon for me (and probably a lot of people don't feel comfortable with those shades - I could be wrong, however)  Honestly, I stopped wearing neon pink and orange back in the 1980's - lol

If they could do more berry tones, wine, I will even take nude lippies at this point, I would be happy.  I traded for a mizon nude brown and OMG - it is the perfect nude-pink color.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> anniversary. debating cancelling wish upon a mask too


I think the Anniversary will be a good/great box, there is no way they to mess up with that one. This one is not like the Thumbs Up boxes where they can say it was based on votes, although I really liked the first Thumbs Up box, could've been better of course, but still like and will use everything except the blush, I simply do not use blush...

For the wish upon a mask - I was thinking to get it, but somehow missed it, but after the last mask box would've cancelled it anyway .


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 18, 2014)

@@biancardi

You mentioned my three perfect lip colours, berry wine, nude, and dusky nudey (not a word I know) pink


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they are rather overpriced and taste revolting imo. I received a orange one from one of the bloggers on here that didn't want orange and to be honest although not sticky on me it didn't look orange as I have highly pigmented lips. Personally I need more pigment in my lippy or it just doesn't show as orange


Good to know. They look super bright and pigmented in the promo photos, but I should know better than to trust promo photos.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

just gonna find pics. sorry lippy is off a bit and pic a bit bigger than i expected


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

The brown sugar cookies I dropped off in the mailroom for the people who process my Memeboxes were apparently such a hit that they legitimately want to pay me for future deliveries. ahahahah I should call them Memebox Cookies.

Someone posted a link to my unboxing video on the Memebox official fb page in the comments--HAHAHAHAHA. OMG Hopefully I have diplomatic immunity.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

see, on me, Jane, that would have been bright orange!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> see, on me, Jane, that would have been bright orange!!


in their defence my lips are very dark.

@ blame lizzy for influencing your naughtiness


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So I've asked Lauren to issue a statement at least to affiliates (since she's in charge of affiliates--not sure that she writes emails to everyone) along the lines of
> 
> "We know Memefans are passionate about Korean cosmetics and many people want to hear more about what we have in store next for our beloved Memeboxes. At the moment, we're cleaning, organizing, and *building stronger relationships than ever with the companies that make the products *you love most so that we can be ready for an amazing second year with you. In the meantime be sure to check out our [blah blah blah shop stuff]."
> 
> It would be nice to be able to just copy and paste something when people wonder what's up.


Why can't they put that on their facebook..

What about maintaining the relationships with the passionate customers who forward you their paychecks for every possible box? HM? Shouldn't memebox cater to their customers a little more..  /rant


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 18, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> I didn't get this wine and cheese box, but I think it would be awesome if you guys got this Holika Holika product in the box, it looks so cute.


Yes, I thought this too when I was in the Holika Holika store. It smells like grapes... Pretty yummy.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Why can't they put that on their facebook..
> 
> What about maintaining the relationships with the passionate customers who forward you their paychecks for every possible box? HM? Shouldn't memebox cater to their customers a little more..  /rant


that was penned by fanserviced i think. she was suggesting they say it?

edited for severely bad spelling


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

So my mail never showed up yesterday and still my step by step said out for delivery..... I last checked my mail around 7pm. This morning when I left for work at 7am........... the mailbox was wide open and inside as yesterdays mail with my memebox. Mail lady need a map with the watch I'm getting her for christmas? &lt;_&lt;

And evidently she didn't want me to sign for the box or leave the slip.. she just stuffed it all in and bolted, I guess in the middle of the night.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> good choice :lol:


It's been in my cart for so long but I really dislike making small orders! I didn't want to miss out on the fun textures haha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that was peened by fanserviced i think. she was suggesting they say it?


Yeah, that's all me. @@avarier I'm suggesting that they talk about how those relationships will benefit customers--better relations with those companies, better products in our boxes, I hope.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

I have to give mega props to Memebox (Lauren) because they actually gave me review points for my ranty video. They even wrote this in the points explanation field:

"review points - Sorry that you were disappointed by the box; hopefully these points help"

Seriously, boxes might be iffy sometimes (although generally really good and improving), but I have to give props to Memebox (Lauren) for never once trying to interfere in the flow of information between me and my readers, no matter what I have to say about the company. Hot damn, nice work, Memepeeps (Lauren).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

I am hoping to get my review points sooner than after a week this time. I love Lauren though, she is fab.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 18, 2014)

I saw that too, @, hahaha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@TooMuchElectric

I think most people refused to try it because of the price. Paying $12 for a lip tint from a no name brand, is just downright silly. Especially since it's Memebox, it's not a makeup company. If their branded products aren't offering a bargain price, what exactly is the point? Most established brands, other than of course premium ones, offer lip tints in a lower price range. 

The color selection was ridiculous, considering how few people like orange (and this mostly bothered me since they had made such a big deal about how they were trying to offer products for the international market...And this was one of the items they wanted to help them establish themselves as a brand in the US). I'm so used to seeing lip tints offer in a great variety of colors, but I think they should have done a minimum of 4-5 to at least cover the basics.

Everyone keeps saying they taste horrible. Which is not appealing when it comes to something that sits on your lips for a long period of time.

And I've also heard that there's nothing special about the quality. From what I've heard, the consensus seems to be "meh."

I'm just sort of confused as to what the point of those lip tints were. I mean, are they just hoping people will buy it if it's the only available lip tint on their site, or something? Because it doesn't seem like they're really trying to compete in the lip tint market.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

ahhhh @ maybe that is why there is no witch's pouch


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 18, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head @cfisher.  No one reasonable is spending $12 on what's basically a no-name/brand lipgloss.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 18, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I think as a consumer, I just want to feel like I'm getting a good deal.
> 
> Memeboxes, regardless of content, are still 'a good deal'. I just broke up with Ipsy and Topbox this month because they really pooped the bed. I pay $15 USD (almost $20 CAD now) to receive 5 samples and the rare full-sized product from Ipsy, and $13 (with tax) for 4 'deluxe' samples from Topbox. I even had to 'work' for one of my Topbox samples this month, when they promised it would be an 'extra' for liking a brand on IG.
> 
> ...


Hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Totes agree. I decided to give Ipsy a try and received the Glitter bag yesterday. It was OKAY, and not much more. It cost almost 18 bucks Canadian. For another $5 I could probably get a box from Memeworld, or a free shipping order from BNK, Etude House, or Tester, and be stoked about it. Packaging is fun, but unless you're getting this as an American resident and really paying just the $10 for it (incl shipping), it's not a lot of bang for your buck.

Memebox is really awesome value when it works. Unfortunately, it's not working on any level at the moment. I srsly hope they pull their finger out, and quick!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks, this is really helpful. I'm still curious, and I'm still one of the weirdos who loves the colors, but not enough to pay more than $5 for them.

I would like to see them show up in a Memebox, is what I'm saying.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Thanks, this is really helpful. I'm still curious, and I'm still one of the weirdos who loves the colors, but not enough to pay more than $5 for them.
> 
> I would like to see them show up in a Memebox, is what I'm saying.


Honestly, I thought it would be around $5 for the lip tint during that huge introduction sale thing. They really should have taken advantage of that introductory period, as well as all the hype about it that they had started.

It's really just a prime example of them working so hard to get us hyped about the stuff no one will care about, and then all the sleeper hits/deals/steals that we stumble upon..And those I usually only find out about thanks to you ladies. 

I do think they should consider including some of the products in future boxes. However, I think if they start putting them into the boxes as one of the items, it will upset a lot of people (lots of people have said as much). I think they should consider doing some of their products as an extra for boxes they pair up well with. Like the lip tint with Oh My Lips, and the sheet masks with the next mask box. I won't lie, I don't want one of their things taking the place of something else, but it would be a great way to keep everyone happy and get their products out there for people to try.

(But I think they should do a new formula for the lip tint first, because even the bloggers that got it for free just were not feeling it.)


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

in my step by step box, the rice water double action cream was open and spilled all inside the box.. not thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

they gave me 5 points for it.. sigh.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Has anyone used the Migabee set that's in the Blackheads No More box? Someone mentioned it didn't suit their dry skin, so I'm wondering if I shouldn't use it.

Also, does the peppermint mist have a strong smell? The smell of peppermint makes me feel nauseous, so wondering if it's strong.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> in my step by step box, the rice water double action cream was open and spilled all inside the box.. not thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> they gave me 5 points for it.. sigh.


I don't know if people are happy to be compensated with points for broken item, but I wouldn't be, they should give a choice for replacement or points. What if you really like that product, in most cases you cannot buy it with the points, and very often you simply can't find where to buy it from.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@seachange There was a period where if you made enough of a fuss about it, people were often able to get a replacement. But they actually recently made comments in emails about how in the future they will not be replacing items, the customer service rep even told me this applied to shop orders, but I don't think they'll stick to that (such a silly rule to only offer "points" if they forget to send you an item you paid for!)

On one hand...If it was an item I REALLY wanted, especially if it was a spoiler or main reason I purchased the box, that one item could easily completely ruin the value of a box for me. 

On the other hand...They do get limited supplies. If it's something they also carry in the shop, I think they should offer a replacement if you make it clear it's important. But I know that they most likely can't get replacements for people if it's not something they have on hand. 

Also, I've had similar issues with subscription boxes, and if it's not something they have on hand, they just refunded me for a percentage of the box, usually by how many items were in the box, or by the percentage of the overall value that that item accounts for. So it does seem to be how similar companies handle it.

(Not everyone can be as amazing and customer friendly as Birchbox, let's face it.)


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

seachange said:


> I don't know if people are happy to be compensated with points for broken item, but I wouldn't be, they should give a choice for replacement or points. What if you really like that product, in most cases you cannot buy it with the points, and very often you simply can't find where to buy it from.


I asked for the logic in giving only 5 points, this is what Jennifer said:

"We calculated this based on the following: (cost of the box / # of products)"

ETA: Not happy. There isn't anything I want from memebox. I'm not falling into this trap and spending money now.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> And mostly, I'm so very glad that I cancelled my FB account when so many of my friends from my ' original hometown" started begging me for money for cosmetic surgery, their mortgage payments, new computers, you name it.  FB is somewhere I go to see things on a public page about a company now and I'm just a guest. It feels so much better to be disengaged from the site..


There is definitely something to be said for anonymity on the internet. That sounds awful. I feel like FB is a necessary evil. In some cases it's as if you simply don't exist without a Facebook account. Some groups, sites, or contests won't allow your participation without joining via FB. I don't think any independent site should have so much data on our personal and professional lives. Yet, it has become such a part of internet culture to over-share publicly, and use FB for private messaging with close friends. Everything you enter into the FB database is monetized. It's a bit out of hand, and I applaud you for taking a step back and creating personal boundaries that work for you. I do hold an account because it gets me behind the scenes on a lot of accounts that I'm interested in, but I cull my friends list on the regular and only use it for groups that require me to have FB. Like you, I am not interested in finding old school chums or doing family updates on a website like Facebook. It has some positive applications, but as soon as Facebook had a field for my personal phone number I knew this heralded a shift in the way we protect, or don't protect our privacy. No thanks.

Sorry, I'm a tad off topic but it seems a bit crass that people will find you online and ask for $$ for elective surgeries... What-the- H-E-double hockey sticks?? Lol

Just to keep this ON-TOPIC, I belong to some Memebox FB pages, but contribute rarely. Not to be offensive but it seems a little juvenile compared to these thread exchanges.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

@@cfisher, I'm using the peppermint mist at the moment, and I love it. I generally like peppermint, the scent is not very strong, like 4/10 and fades almost immediately, but I don't know if peppermint makes you nauseous, probably it's safe to stay away from it.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> I asked for the logic in giving only 5 points, this is what Jennifer said:
> 
> "We calculated this based on the following: (cost of the box / # of products)"
> 
> ETA: Not happy. There isn't anything I want from memebox. I'm not falling into this trap and spending money now.


I wouldn't be happy either and as @@cfisher said, especially if that was the spoiler and I got the box just for that product.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@seachange Thank you so much! Yeah, the mist was the one item I was most interested in, I have so many of the 2 step blackhead kits though that I don't really need the other items, and I'd hate to break up the set, hah. I'm sure we'll end up with something else similar down the road though, we do get a lot of blackhead items, don't we?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got an email from Gwen, and she specifically stated "here in our San Francisco location" in regards to a missing item.

But I swear I've received emails from her at obscure times where I assumed she had to be located in Korea.

I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> I asked for the logic in giving only 5 points, this is what Jennifer said:
> 
> "We calculated this based on the following: (cost of the box / # of products)"
> 
> ETA: Not happy. There isn't anything I want from memebox. I'm not falling into this trap and spending money now.


Huh, I only got 3 points today for my broken eyebrow powder from my Skinfood box ($29 with 5 items, I think). However, I do realize the brow  powder is probably a pretty low-ticket item.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 18, 2014)

There are some new Thank You sets with free gift under the on sale tab.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Hexen said:


> Huh, I only got 3 points today for my broken eyebrow powder from my Skinfood box ($29 with 5 items, I think). However, I do realize the brow  powder is probably a pretty low-ticket item.


I used to think it was based on which customer service rep you got...But I think different customer service reps base it on how many items are in the box, while others base it on the portion of the overall value.

@@LoveSkinCare Thanks for the heads up. ...That's a new concept. 

I wish I knew someone into makeup/skincare, because the Y.E.T. package is actually really adorable. It's not bad pricewise either, the lip tint set looks nice.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

got the YET one for the grand price of $4. I think it might break the bank :lol:

been wanting to try those masks for ages and have nearly bought them full price a few times


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

Aww, I just saw the first name of the person when skimmed through my inbox and was hoping it was @@Jane George doing the Hall of Fame. This person is absolutely gorgeous, though, and seemed to actually enjoy the products she chose.

That Benton set is really testing me, but I know I don't need it for the moment, and the only thing I really want is the steam cream, which I have one extra of anyway! I'm being a good and responsible bunny.

I gotta say, the global Memeshop is getting much better! Now if only they'll carry my sunblock...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> got the YET one for the grand price of $4. I think it might break the bank :lol:
> 
> been wanting to try those masks for ages and have nearly bought them full price a few times


I'm tempted to buy it.

I'm sure I can ditch the eyeliner and cheek/lip thing somewhere or another.

With $5 off, I think the mask set and lip tint set are worth it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Bunbunny which sunblock are you looking for? I haven't used any of mine, I need to know which ones are worth keeping (seriously, DROWNING in the stuff. They sure are big on sunscreen!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

the benton was tempting too tbh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the benton was tempting too tbh


If I didn't already have the two main items, I probably would have grabbed it. I think a lot of people will be thrilled with that offer, especially with the free shipping and $5 off.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

the before price on the yet is off a bit

I am guessing the kocostar is only one each on the masks too


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

The Kocostar items always seem overpriced/overvalued for a no name brand. Are they any good? I think I heard it was their foot peeling mask that didn't work well, or was that a different one?

Y.E.T....I never know what their actual pricing is. On KoreaDepart theyre permanently on sale, hah. But with the free shipping and $5 off, plus the 4 free points...It was worth using $21 of my points just for the lip tint set and sheet mask set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure $1 for each mask and $11 for the lip tint set (and a couple items to give away) is a good deal.

Here's hoping that free gift with purchase is amazing though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

i think the yet will sell out fast... i could be wrong thou


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 18, 2014)

Picked up the Benton set for $21. Worth it to me -- I already have the essence coming from the earlier free shipping, but I'll be happy to have a second, I bet, and I've really wanted to try the steam cream and masks.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@Jane George I agree, I think the YET will sell out quite fast. Same for the Benton.

The other two....Well, I'm sure people will grab them eventually. Even if just because it's the second best thing to actual Memeboxes. 

Except maybe the Kocostar one...That just screams rip off to me.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm really tempted to get the Benton set, really like the essence, I've using it for more than a month already, but don't know if the steam cream and masks will be suitable for my skin - normal/oily?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@Jane George The lip tint set alone sells for $23, but it's on sale at 30% off for $16. It does look like a nice selection of colors. It looks like they actually JUST released it as a limited holiday set, and it says "Very Merry" on it. If you want to see a slightly better picture of it:

 http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1364797805/yet-very-merry-tint-set-limited

@@seachange I've heard everyone loves the steam cream, which I've heard is great for oily and troubled skin. I've also heard good things about the masks, and I assume it's for all skin types as well. The ladies on here always swear by the snail bee line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

Has the Benton Essence debacle been sorted? I'd like to buy the Benton set because I love the steam cream and am interested in trying the others.

Also is that $10 off $50 or whatever it was, coupon still around?


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

Benton fangirl over here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally grabbed that value set. It's funny timing. I was going to order a bottle of the essence this afternoon but I was interrupted by a 3 year old who refused to nap. I'm much rather spend the extra money and get a back up steam cream and more of the masks instead. 

My memelogic is faulty. I have points I could have used, but I'm hoarding them in case new boxes are ever released again. I figured since I was going to buy the essence from a non-meme shop (therefore paying in money and not points) I shouldn't use my points on this order. Keep hoarding those points for some mythical value set and express shipping that hasn't been released. If I use the points now, I know the logical part of me will talk myself out of using the money later. My brain works in weird ways.


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Has the Benton Essence debacle been sorted? I'd like to buy the Benton set because I love the steam cream and am interested in trying the others.
> 
> Also is that $10 off $50 or whatever it was, coupon still around?


 I think at this point it's up to each individual buyers comfort level when it comes to Benton. 

And as far as I know the code still works and it's the same one.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> Benton fangirl over here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally grabbed that value set. It's funny timing. I was going to order a bottle of the essence this afternoon but I was interrupted by a 3 year old who refused to nap. I'm much rather spend the extra money and get a back up steam cream and more of the masks instead.
> 
> My memelogic is faulty. I have points I could have used, but I'm hoarding them in case new boxes are ever released again. I figured since I was going to buy the essence from a non-meme shop (therefore paying in money and not points) I shouldn't use my points on this order. Keep hoarding those points for some mythical value set and express shipping that hasn't been released. If I use the points now, I know the logical part of me will talk myself out of using the money later. My brain works in weird ways.


I get it! Points are like gold for me, I can essentially use them to buy something when I can't afford to actually buy something. Hoarding points isn't really a bad idea.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I think at this point it's up to each individual buyers comfort level when it comes to Benton.
> 
> And as far as I know the code still works and it's the same one.


So it wasn't worked out if it was a certain batch and all that is behind them? I didn't read much about it, after I knew that I didn't have one in my stash and I saw that Benton was doing their best to help those effected and the girls were slowly healing I moved on. I adore the steam cream and would love to try the masks and serum but I am slightly apprehensive that the masks won't be great and the serum will make me cry in the long term...

I dunno maybe it's safer to go with the YET set.. I'm essentially just seeing these as a great way to bulk up my sheet mask stash hahaha.

If someone is able to inbox me the code I would be very grateful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

I think these sets are MAGICAL.

Seriously I think they're a great value due to the sale price alone. THEN we get a free full size ~*mystery gift*~ with purchase. Then we get free shipping. And if you use a $5 off $30 affiliate coupon code, you're looking at an even better deal.

While the kocostar one is a piece of garbagio, the other 3 are fantastic and I really cannot see them being in stock for very long. These would make fantastic holiday gifts since they're brand-themed, and the YET value set not only has the pretty lip tint set all ready to go in a cute box, but the sheet mask set as well! 

I don't know why I'm fangirling over these so much, but I think whenever I see a good deal I get REALLY excited. It's the extreme couponer inside me trying to get out LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie then you are good company with me. I love a good deal and these are a good deal except kocostar


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie Even keeping in mind that YET is ALWAYS on sale, and constantly has GREAT deals on other sites..That really is a great deal. I'm not a huge lip tint person, have no interest in the mascara or apricot thingy, and I still think it's a great deal just for the lip tint set and sheet masks. And I really do wish I had someone to buy it for, the lip tint set and sheet masks would be such a great gift for the right recipient.

The Benton is good deal as well. And the A brand is a decent enough deal.

But I really think the Benton and YET will sell out REALLY quickly. Especially with our current memedraught.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And the free shipping, $5 off, and free gift are great bonuses.)

I hope we get great gifts like they did with that CP2 box. Some of those free gifts were worth more than the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@MissJexie then you are good company with me. I love a good deal and these are a good deal except kocostar


hehe the kocostar one looks so sad compared to the others!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

OH, there are several; things in the Global shop I want to buy!! 
*BUT- I still haven't received my Oct. 15 order, and I think that *i*s beyond ridiculous and I do not even know where in the WORLD it is now. Last scanned at LA over 10 days ago.* ( The MA- PO is a code for Korean air transit apparently, not the state of MA in the USA).

I am so utterly conflicted about trusting their global site shipping, so much so that it seems very risky to throw more money at MemeShop!!! T*hat was my first Global order from their " Shop", too. *


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

it is very similar to the kocostar set that was in one of the boxes ( was it a global box..... 14?)


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

Why is it called steam cream? Do you do anything different with it or just apply it and leave it?

And are benton masks any good?

~~

Soooooo tempted to try the benton essence since it has been raved about, despite my nervousness about it... curse you memebox. Break my item, give me 5 points, and now dangle this in front of me.. I should not want to give you money!

&amp; I must say, those yet masks ARE SO STINKIN' CUTE.

ETA: I bet the mystery gift is CPM remainders xD


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie Even keeping in mind that YET is ALWAYS on sale, and constantly has GREAT deals on other sites..That really is a great deal. I'm not a huge lip tint person, have no interest in the mascara or apricot thingy, and I still think it's a great deal just for the lip tint set and sheet masks. And I really do wish I had someone to buy it for, the lip tint set and sheet masks would be such a great gift for the right recipient.
> 
> The Benton is good deal as well. And the A brand is a decent enough deal.
> 
> ...


I think I geek out when the good deals are piled on top of each other LOL. Like you said, the sets are already at a great price, so adding the free shipping, free mystery gift and then coupon code on top...it's just way too good for me to resist haha


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Why is it called steam cream? Do you do anything different with it or just apply it and leave it?
> 
> And are benton masks any good?
> 
> ...


I was nervous about Benton too, but I finally took the plunge the other day and bought one of the essences. I've just heard way too many great things about it before AND after all the drama surrounding it. If it's survived and continues to thrive and be complimented on even after a PR nightmare like what happened, it's got to be good.

The Benton sheet masks are so-so. They're not bad masks, pretty standard, actually. I wasn't overly wowed by them but They did the job. I'd say they're like any other $1-$2 sheet mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

I COULD be wrong, but it stands to reason for me, anyway, that the Benton free gift will be the Aloe Propolis spray. I have several of them ( in the fridge) and they are nice, esp. in hot weather.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

it is called steam cream because it is heated with steam in the packs and that gives it a lighter texture

lol from an old blogpost on a different steam cream:

Firstly, whereas most creams are emulsified together this one is steamed together, hence why it is Steam cream, and this difference apparently makes it soak into your skin more easily and quickly so you don't have the greasy feeling you would with some other creams.

Secondly, it can be used on the face, body or hands as it is very lightweight but it gives long lasting hydration and any multifunctional product is great.


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> it is called steam cream because it is heated with steam in the packs and that gives it a lighter texture


OOh ok. I was wondering if you had to steam your face or something before applying it. Lol!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@MissJexie Yeah, I mean $30 with a free shipping code, and I would have still considered it. But automatic free shipping so we could use the code (afraid they may change this, like they did last time), the free gift, and the 4 VIP points I had that were supposed to already expire...$21? Um, YES!!!

@@avarier Lots of Korean brands offer their own versions of steam cream, it's really popular as a moisturizer. It's called steam cream because of how it's made, and apparently steam is involved, I read somewhere that they believed the whole process used helps with the moisturizing properties, or something? Hoping someone comes in here with a great link with all the information for you though! 

@@GirlyGirlie As far as the free sampling items from brands like Neogen, the company rep sort of made it sound like basically they tell Memebox to sell an unlimited amount, and then they supply them. So I think that Memebox (And Neogen) were not prepared for how many people would buy those. I think it could be the same for the 7 Seconds, which were also INSANELY popular during that sale.

Not trying to make excuses for them...But it does seem like this sort of thing happens mostly for those sorts of items.

(And I'm sort of selfishly glad, because it seems Neogen was extremely pleased with the results. Had they not sold well, they weren't going to try to get into their boxes or do any more items in their shop. So, at least that's sort of good news?)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> OOh ok. I was wondering if you had to steam your face or something before applying it. Lol!


lol i added more info above.... knew i had covered it on my blog a year ago but couldn't remember the details


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 18, 2014)

I want to buy the Benton set, but I'm still not sure whether I'd have a reaction since I'm allergic to bee stings!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie As far as the free sampling items from brands like Neogen, the company rep sort of made it sound like basically they tell Memebox to sell an unlimited amount, and then they supply them. So I think that Memebox (And Neogen) were not prepared for how many people would buy those. I think it could be the same for the 7 Seconds, which were also INSANELY popular during that sale.
> 
> Not trying to make excuses for them...But it does seem like this sort of thing happens mostly for those sorts of items.
> 
> (And I'm sort of selfishly glad, because it seems Neogen was extremely pleased with the results. Had they not sold well, they weren't going to try to get into their boxes or do any more items in their shop. So, at least that's sort of good news?)


Hon, you want to help me find my order? You are GREAT at this kind of stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean, no tracking since the 7th of Nov. Boxes get here before then ( unless something bad happens to a box, that is).

I totally realize why the shipping out of Korea was late, and that was one thing.. I am taking that into consideration, but I do think my Global shop order is lost in America or fell off the shipping pallets at LA or something.


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

Whatever the free gift is (for some reason I'm picturing a free mememask) it doesn't even matter to me. The Benton set is a great deal. After the $5 code, it's less than buying the essence and steam cream together. Which means the masks are essentially free. I like the masks. I don't think they are life changing, but I was going to buy more. 

The steam cream gets applied like any other cream. I find it absorbs really fast and it's lightweight. The other thing I like about it is it has a mattifying (yeah, I'm making that a word) effect, but doesn't make me look dry. I'm not a fan of the dewy look that my layers upon layers of products can give me and the Benton steam cream adds a last bit of moisture, but mattes the dewy thing. I can see it being great for oily skin. I have super dry skin and it works for me.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie have you tried entering the tracking into USPS.com's tracking? I know sometimes it shows movement once it reaches a US sorting facility.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I want to buy the Benton set, but I'm still not sure whether I'd have a reaction since I'm allergic to bee stings!


I have to carry Epi- pens because of my reactions to venomous stings. Subconsciously, that's probably the main reason I cannot relax with Benton's high concentrate snail bee extract. I do feel a burning on my skin when I use either the mask or the essence, but I have no other reaction that would be considered to be allergic . 

I think the pH imay just be " off" for me, personally.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie have you tried entering the tracking into USPS.com's tracking? I know sometimes it shows movement once it reaches a US sorting facility.


Yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Every day or two. NO movement or changes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Nov 18, 2014)

avarier said:


> Why is it called steam cream? Do you do anything different with it or just apply it and leave it?
> 
> *And are benton masks any good?*
> 
> ...


I actually like the masks MORE than the essence. It really helps to calm my face and tone down redness, especially if I'm breaking out. It makes much more of a noticeable difference than just putting on the essence every day. The only thing is that it didn't stick well to my face and that really bothered me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't choose between the YET set or the Benton either. &gt;&lt; Funny how I wanted to forget about Memebox a few hours earlier and now I'm tempted to buy from them again. Sigh. This is just too good of a deal.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

@@cfisher, thank you!

@@GirlyGirlie, Exactly what I was thinking too, I wish it was the aloe toner.... I haven't received my order either. Mine was shipped on the 31 October, and since it eventually left Korea on the 4th Nov is not trackable for me, but all my recent orders are delayed, takes them forever to arrive, the festive session I guess...

Still reading reviews before deciding to buy Benton set or not...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

seachange said:


> @@cfisher, thank you!
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie, Exactly what I was thinking too, I wish it was the aloe toner.... I haven't received my order either. Mine was shipped on the 31 October, and since it eventually left Korea on the 4th Nov is not trackable for me, but all my recent orders are delayed, takes them forever to arrive, the festive session I guess...
> 
> Still reading reviews before deciding to buy Benton set or not...


I doubt I would like the BHA toner ( because I have dry skin) but I do like the Aloe Propolis mist.. I have the bottles of it because it came in some Beauteque orders this past summer, and maybe a Memebox- I don't remember.. but they were nice surprises.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very gentle and soothing.


----------



## avarier (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i added more info above.... knew i had covered it on my blog a year ago but couldn't remember the details


ty! you are wonderful! @@cfisher @@Jane George  !!



TonyaBeans said:


> I want to buy the Benton set, but I'm still not sure whether I'd have a reaction since I'm allergic to bee stings!


I would not recommend it without buying samples, since you would use it frequently it might eventually catch up to you.. BUT I could be totally wrong. Do you have somebody you could gift it to if it didn't work out?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> @GirlyGirlie If you don't mind messaging me your tracking number and your address, I actually have a contact at USPS who I am constantly nagging around the holidays for missing/delayed orders for customers (I sell online). She may be able to help track it down, she's discovered a few missing packages for me before, and I know sometimes she can find scans in the system that aren't loaded onto the site.





GirlyGirlie said:


> @@blinded It's funny, I forgot about the free gift until after I purchased the YET set. I always feel bad for people that say they're going to buy things for the free set (honestly, if you don't know what the item is going to be, you shouldn't let it factor in when it comes to purchasing something or not haha). But it sure would be nice if they surprised us with something nice.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, I have no idea what I did to my message above, but I can't seem to edit it.

As far as steam cream...This is the best I could find:

https://www.steamcream.com/info/what-is-steamcream/concept/

Most of the steam creams I've purchased (Mostly major brands like Nature Republic, Secret Key, etc.) are more all purpose use for face or body. I haven't used the Benton one yet, so I'm not sure if that's different at all, with it being only for the face (I think?)

But they've all been really nice, they definitely absorb better than a lot of creams, but they also do seem to really soften the skin. One of the steam creams I purchased was probably the only thing I've ever used that actually made my knees feel soft.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

Yep that is first steam cream I ever tried


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yep that is first steam cream I ever tried
> 
> Got it in my advent calendar last yr


Which one did you first try? 

...It was in your advent calendar?! We need these advent calendars in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I know Memebox would never do one....But that would be the best holiday gift ever, hahah.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> GirlyGirlie said:
> 
> 
> > @GirlyGirlie If you don't mind messaging me your tracking number and your address, I actually have a contact at USPS who I am constantly nagging around the holidays for missing/delayed orders for customers (I sell online). She may be able to help track it down, she's discovered a few missing packages for me before, and I know sometimes she can find scans in the system that aren't loaded onto the site.
> ...


Thank you!!

Yes, will send you a message with the info. 

The two tracking sites I use are now saying it's not a valid tracking number.

Memebox leaves it now as " prepared for international shipment" on Oct. 31.

Something's happened to my order. I really wanted those two things too. It's not the money, it's the wanting my things, you know?


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

I've never tried the steam cream anywhere except my face. Now I kind of want to try it on my elbows. It's one of the few products where I make sure to only squeeze out enough for what I need. No wasting it on my arms or shoulders like others. But with a back up bottle coming, I guess I can experiment.


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Which one did you first try?
> 
> ...It was in your advent calendar?! We need these advent calendars in the US.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I know Memebox would never do one....But that would be the best holiday gift ever, hahah.


You know what would have been a fun idea for people with lots of extra meme items to trade? If people paired up with someone with a different skin type and did a memebox advent thing. Maybe 25 days would have been a bit much, but even as a week long countdown.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 18, 2014)

The steamcream steam cream was the first one I tried.

It was in one of the Brit advent calendars and had a light texture like the korean ones. The packaging on the steamcream ones differ rather than the contents if I remember correctly so all are the same whether you get the plain silver or one of the decorated ones.

Tbh I have to admit that it was too light for me as it added moisture but not enough but it is great as a body moisturiser too.

I tend to use other richer things on my elbows, like Weleda skinfood (I think that is it's name) but used it on my arms and legs as both get dry. Used it on my feet too as they get rough and dry.

I am pretty sure we had a donkey milk steam cream from memebox and that was fab.... I will check in the morning.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2014)

I couldn't resist the fantastic deal for that Benton Set!  I need more Essence anyway so it was pretty perfect timing.  Since there have been  no boxes, I still had a $5 coupon, too!  I'm glad they made them $30 and not $29  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@Jane George I didn't even notice that was a brand's website until you said that, woops! A lot of the brands that make steam creams will have 2-3 versions, with the third one (when available) using being more of a gel consistency. I've only purchased the richer ones, which I loved. But I did get samples of a regular one from one of the brands (can't remember which) and it was perfect for the face.

I'm really anxious to try the Benton one now. Too bad I have so many moisturizers open already, Darn.

@@blinded That really would be great, I know some of the ladies on here have like permanently swaps they do with each other, and some of them are lucky enough to have opposite skin types. I think we need a thread for people to find their opposite skin type partner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@GirlyGirlie That is so strange, I honestly don't think I've ever seen a tracking number just vanish from the system. I wonder what would even cause that to happen. 

@@Saffyra I was shocked they made the price so that we could use the coupon, without having to use a separate coupon for shipping. But they changed this before on other things, so here's hoping they don't do that. (Or that we all get what we want before they figure it out!)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie That is so strange, I honestly don't think I've ever seen a tracking number just vanish from the system. I wonder what would even cause that to happen.


I sent you info in 2 messages. Did you try to track it too? 

I've also contacted Memebox to see if the box or contents were damaged and it was returned to them, perhaps... It IS baffling.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

The Benton set looks like it's the best seller, so if anyone was thinking about getting it, you might want to do it soon! There are only 18 sets left.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

Numbers as of now:

Benton Sets Left: 14

YET Sets Left: 37

Ariul Sets left: 50

Kocostar Sets Left: 49

So I'm guessing there are 50 of each set and that the Ariul and Kocostar haven't sold much yet. The Ariul one looks great, so that's surprising to me!

Although That Benton number is dwindling as I type this....super popular!


----------



## blinded (Nov 18, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, I just saw other people say that USPS tracking (at least for orders coming from Korea) isn't working right now. I know that doesn't explain why your orders haven't moved in 10 days, but it explains why looking them up now is showing the numbers don't work.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, I just saw other people say that USPS tracking (at least for orders coming from Korea) isn't working right now. I know that doesn't explain why your orders haven't moved in 10 days, but it explains why looking them up now is showing the numbers don't work.


I TOTALLY believe you-- this time of year is crazy for shippers.

I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that my shipment never did leave Korea. The MA PO code I was getting is inside Korea.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 18, 2014)

The Benton deal is great, after a code and points it was 21 bucks. Considering the cheapest I could get ten masks on eBay was 14, I had no hesitation. I use all three and can use backups!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

omg - go to this page and add it to your wishlist!!  http://us.memebox.com/bee-venom-honey-cream#.VGwPJmM57To
 

I wonder if they are going to start carrying migabee now????


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@biancardi WHAT?! That's a thing now?! I'll add it to my wishlist for you...But here's hoping they do an introduction price.

...Wait...Which box was that in again? OMG3?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> The Benton set looks like it's the best seller, so if anyone was thinking about getting it, you might want to do it soon! There are only 18 sets left.


yeah, I managed to get in on that one!!  I would have purchased 2 of them, but....jeez, I have so much stuff right now!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi WHAT?! That's a thing now?! I'll add it to my wishlist for you...But here's hoping they do an introduction price.
> 
> ...Wait...Which box was that in again? OMG3?


I think that was the box - I managed to get it in a trade and I love it.   I just noticed this when I was looking at the benton value set - it was in my right hand column - other products that might interest you thing...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that was the box - I managed to get it in a trade and I love it.   I just noticed this when I was looking at the benton value set - it was in my right hand column - other products that might interest you thing...


I know a few people requested it, a lot of people said the only thing they wanted from that box was that cream. I wonder if they'll start doing this with other items to see how much interest there is.

Sure would be nice if they let people know this existed though, I doubt many people will stumble onto it.


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

the benton set is selling crazy fast, I was reading reviews and this thread and when I checked it was almost sold, like 7 set left... so I bought it, I like the essence, hoping the cream and the masks will be good too, and the points and $5 coupon, it was $21, not bad at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, CFisher. I guess I will either get my items or a refund, eventually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to buy the same items in the US. Could not find the 7 second morning sheets at all, and the Neogen is a lotion, not a cream.

Thanks for any help your USPS person might can give. The tracking number is all I have. Nothing else at all.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm stalking numbers now...guess I won't be able to pick this one up tomorrow when I get some monies.

Only 3 Benton Sets left ladies!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Thanks, CFisher. I guess I will either get my items or a refund, eventually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I tried to buy the same items in the US. Could not find the 7 second morning sheets at all, and the Neogen is a lotion, not a cream.
> 
> Thanks for any help your USPS person might can give. The tracking number is all I have. Nothing else at all.


The Neogen has an entire camel milk line, so yeah I'm sure they do have a facial lotion. Neogen isn't really on many shops, I mean until recently KoreaDepart was the only place that carried them. And I know the 7 Seconds are only sold on WishTrend. They're both impossible to find brands.

I really do think these items will probably arrive soon, I know random boxes seem to be delayed lately, so chances are it's just caught somewhere. I will see if I can get more information though, but I'm not sure they can do anything if it really has in fact not reached the US. But it's so strange to me that it would say it arrived in LA, then suddenly that information is gone. I just wonder what would cause that to happen.

@@MissJexie THREE LEFT? Yikes. I see lots of Benton "fangirls" being upset later tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think that was the box - I managed to get it in a trade and I love it.   I just noticed this when I was looking at the benton value set - it was in my right hand column - other products that might interest you thing...


I saw it there too, but didn't noticed that it's not available and the brand, and thought you and a few other ladies here will be

excited to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm stalking numbers now...guess I won't be able to pick this one up tomorrow when I get some monies.
> 
> Only 3 Benton Sets left ladies!


I'm thinking they might restock it, they even didn't send out an email about this sets, and what about the European fans?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 18, 2014)

@@seachange We have a nasty habit of stumbling onto these things and sharing them before Memebox gets the chance to announce them. (Restocks, anyone?)

It's entirely possible that these are limited sets, especially since some of those items were still hanging around in the warehouse and were not selling *cough Catgirl eyeliner cough* And I'm sure they only purchased so many of things like the YET lip tint set, which appears to be a limited holiday edition.

So...I don't know, maybe they can put more together, or perhaps they only listed so many and saved the rest to list for later...

TLDR: Buy one now if you want tone, to be safe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 18, 2014)

And Benton is gone!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 18, 2014)

I missed Benton but got YET, that's what I get for umming and ahhing.

Restock it Memebox!


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

I know what you mean @@cfisher, but they are called "thank you" sets, and I guess you can't say thank you with 4 x 50 set and without announcement. I'm still thinking they will release more later to give a chance to the rest of the world...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 18, 2014)

They just announced on FB that Benton is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder if they are going to start carrying migabee now????


I would pass out if they stocked Migabee! I looked at their official website and the products are seriously expensive! And I love that cream waaah.


----------



## ilynx (Nov 18, 2014)

Benton set back in stock!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> They just announced on FB that Benton is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@MissJexie, please read your pm and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Anyone familiar with the Ariul brand? I used a $5 off code already, so I'm wondering if their products are worth the $30.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 18, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Benton set back in stock!


Did it just sell out again in, like, two minutes?!?!


----------



## seachange (Nov 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Did it just sell out again in, like, two minutes?!?!


Really!!! after the restock I checked there were at least 100 sets!!!


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone remember what time the Homme box went on sale? Wasn't it around the same time these value sets went on sale? I'm wondering if memebox has changed the times they release new "boxes". So instead of the middle of the night (at least for me in EST) it's now late evening/early night. Other than occasional restocks, I don't remember things being released at this time.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 19, 2014)

I also see the migabee antipollution peeling pack as well: http://us.memebox.com/antipollution-re-peeling#.VGwkmYg76K0


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@blinded I'm wondering if these vague themed boxes are being released by the US team? It could explain it as well.

Gwen told me this evening that one of my items that was missing from a Memeshop order wasn't available at their Korean warehouse, but was available in their San Francisco one. So I don't know what is going on, but they're definitely up to some big changes. It's some obscure foot spray not available in USA Exclusives.

I have no idea what that means though.


----------



## seachange (Nov 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> Does anyone remember what time the Homme box went on sale? Wasn't it around the same time these value sets went on sale? I'm wondering if memebox has changed the times they release new "boxes". So instead of the middle of the night (at least for me in EST) it's now late evening/early night. Other than occasional restocks, I don't remember things being released at this time.


I think these sets today were released a few hours earlier than the homme box on friday, but not sure, it's always during the day for me, so could be wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Anyone familiar with the Ariul brand? I used a $5 off code already, so I'm wondering if their products are worth the $30.


I'm also intrigued by the Ariul set, but haven't tried any yet. Is it good quality?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Anyone familiar with the Ariul brand? I used a $5 off code already, so I'm wondering if their products are worth the $30.


I got one of their products in the Earth and Sea box, the spa water refreshing mist thingy, and I really like it! I also think they have nice packaging, which for some reason makes me like products more LOL


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

oh and also...I am selling benton sets like CRAZY LOL...I had NO idea they were that popular! Maybe they need to do a "Benton Essentials" nakedbox or something!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie I don't suppose you happen to know if there's any alcohol in their spa water mist?

And I'm still hoping some of their berry line shows up in an upcoming box. Really thought we'd see something in the berry one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie I don't suppose you happen to know if there's any alcohol in their spa water mist?
> 
> And I'm still hoping some of their berry line shows up in an upcoming box. Really thought we'd see something in the berry one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ahh I wish I could dig it out and find out, but my fiance is dead asleep and I would have to root around in the storage bin under the bed to find it. If no one has it on hand I can check tomorrow and let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

are these value sets shipping now?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie Oh, it's not a problem. I can dig around, I just thought you might know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm sort of amazed at how quickly the sets are selling, even though I knew the Benton was popular...Wow. Here's hoping they restock it again.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 19, 2014)

I got the benton!! Yaaaas


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are my enabler today, lol.


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

5 points + a $5 code.. and apparently paypal balance from a refund I didn't know about.. so it was ~$11. I think I did good ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope this snail bee magic works since you all love it so much. Now I'm going to bed before I look at those adorable yet masks again!


----------



## raindrop (Nov 19, 2014)

I grabbed the Benton set - it was the free gift and $5 off with free shipping that really sold me. I've been wary of them since their contamination scandal. It's the first thing to call out to me since the Cleopatra/empress set. I was starting to think I'd tapped out of the meme game!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> 5 points + a $5 code.. and apparently paypal balance from a refund I didn't know about.. so it was ~$11. I think I did good ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope this snail bee magic works since you all love it so much. Now I'm going to bed before I look at those adorable yet masks again!


This really is just the Memebox enabling thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hurry! Before everyone tries to talk you into the YET set.


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This really is just the Memebox enabling thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hurry! Before everyone tries to talk you into the YET set.


Well I've never tried Benton and it didn't cost much! I've hit my quota on buying things for the rest of year, I still have christmas shopping to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This thread is so heavy enabling.. esp when we're counting the sets left LOL. But hey, taking care of your skin is a good hobby to have!

Bedtime those yet masks are too cute! *shuts down all browsers*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

I know I received one of the YET masks in one of the boxes (I think the bumblebee one?) but I haven't tried it. Has anyone here actually used their YET mask(s) yet, and are they any good?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Thank you @@MissJexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You are my enabler today, lol.


buahaha I love enabling!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just grabbed the Ariul set... I've been obsessed with the idea of adding berry items to my skincare routine lately...  and I'm excited to see what the free gift will be!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just grabbed the Ariul set... I've been obsessed with the idea of adding berry items to my skincare routine lately...  and I'm excited to see what the free gift will be!


I will be personally offended if you don't make sure to let us know if their berry line is any good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(I'm obsessed with all fruit related skincare.)

I wish I could remember which item it was, but I remember one of the high value items being thrown in as the free gift with the CP2. Wasn't it the bee venom cream, or some other high end moisturizer?


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

New Ddung value set.. I wonder how many more are coming now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

starry101 said:


> New Ddung value set.. I wonder how many more are coming now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I can't believe they're releasing more.

I think this is our "holiday boxes."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

As creepy-doll-tastic as the Ddung line is, I think that's a great group of products for $20, especially since it's free shipping and free gift as well. 

I go through cotton pads like there's no tomorrow, and a peeling gel, cleanser and vitamin wash-off pack? Sounds good to me!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just grabbed the Ariul set... I've been obsessed with the idea of adding berry items to my skincare routine lately...  and I'm excited to see what the free gift will be!


I can't wait to hear what you think of everything in that set! It looks like a good one!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a new box out.

Hmmmm. Vague theme again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

Finally a real new box! But vague theme and where is the vip pricing?


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

New box ships Nov 28. I hope this trend continues, I hate waiting months for a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Liv said:


> Finally a real new box! But vague theme and where is the vip pricing?


I think they've stopped doing VIP pricing. Either they'll go back to it after these vague themed boxes...Or that's it for that. I really do miss the VIP pricing though.

I don't suppose one of you ladies could message me the latest $10 off $50 code?  :blush:   :blush:   :blush:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a new $10 of $50 code?? I NEED!

Also I need this box. Anything with the word "skincare" in it, I need it. 

Vague, yes. But man...I've been craving a box lately!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> There's a new $10 of $50 code?? I NEED!
> 
> Also I need this box. Anything with the word "skincare" in it, I need it.
> 
> Vague, yes. But man...I've been craving a box lately!


I know there was one that doesn't expire until the 21st. Must. Find! 

Did you read the description though? It mentions such SPECIFIC items (which I do want!) so I'm thinking it really could be new things. Maybe they're just throwing us a bone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Urg, they always know how to draw me back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the new box because like MissJexie , the word "skincare" just seal the deal for me ..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay, I seriously love you ladies. You make my wallet happy.

So, apparently the original $10 off $50 is the "new code" (thank you!)

So for those that don't still have that code, just post if you need it. And it still only works on an account you haven't used it on, just so you know (I tried).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know there was one that doesn't expire until the 21st. Must. Find!
> 
> Did you read the description though? It mentions such SPECIFIC items (which I do want!) so I'm thinking it really could be new things. Maybe they're just throwing us a bone?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I read the description but for all we know it could be full of creepy dolls considering how often they actually follow their description LOL. All I know is :SKINCARE. no crappy makeup.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I read the description but for all we know it could be full of creepy dolls considering how often they actually follow their description LOL. All I know is :SKINCARE. no crappy makeup.


I don't trust their descriptions usually...But the box ships out really soon, and it uses SUCH specific examples. Like the gel capsule cream. I mean, it sure would be stupid (even for Memebox) for them to go into such detail for no reason.

Not sure if you still have the old code, but I'll send it to you. Don't all us regulars have multiple accounts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

I wonder if they will give out 2 memepoints tomorrow to all the VIPs again... To replace the $3 VIP discount..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

Quick @@MissJexie erase that thought!! 

I did not get a new code with my last purchase.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Now...If only they'd give us back our VIP pricing as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Quick @@MissJexie erase that thought!!
> 
> I did not get a new code with my last purchase.


buahah OK OK I erased it!!

Were they really fixing people's codes that were doing that? I had no idea!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> buahah OK OK I erased it!!
> 
> Were they really fixing people's codes that were doing that? I had no idea!


I did too. Also use the 4 memepoints that did not expire.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

starry101 said:


> New box ships Nov 28.


 I totally grabbed it. Even though I have four other boxes shipping that day. [sHAME]


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I totally grabbed it. Even though I have four other boxes shipping that day. [sHAME]


I can't even deal with the sheer amount of boxes I have coming to me before the month is out...LOL


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

From the description:

"Say hello to a new generation of overnight facial water masks, quick and easy multi-functional skin-conditioning sheets, and premium jelly capsule creams!"

Is it possible those are: the Ladykin Vanpir Dark Repairing Water Mask, the Purederm Cucumber Eye Pads, and the Secret Key Color Recipe The Pink Cream?

Those are stuffs I received in the Thumbs Up and Miracle Masks. Or maybe I'm just still too skeptical after receiving those 2 boxes, lol.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a seriously unfortunate number of Memebox coming to me in the next two weeks.  Memeoverload.

But OF COURSE i'm getting the new box!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> From the description:
> 
> "Say hello to a new generation of overnight facial water masks, quick and easy multi-functional skin-conditioning sheets, and premium jelly capsule creams!"
> 
> ...


That is what stopped me from pulling the trigger. The fact that I knew I was getting 2 of those types of products in boxes soon.

I am going to hold out hope for (another) Oil and Trouble 4 and Skincare Elixirs restocks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

I have suspicions that the Meme masks might be in this!

I wish the skin conditioning sheets were the Neogen! Is it possible?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I have suspicions that the Meme masks might be in this!


I do see them trying to convince us they're the latest thing in skincare. Hah. It sure would explain why it's a $23 box!

I wonder if the Mememasks or lip tint will be the free gift with any of those other sets we all bought today. I wouldn't mind...As long as it's a 5 pack of masks, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Has anyone here actually used their YET mask(s) yet, and are they any good?


We have YET to try the YET masks...badumtsss..

Nope, have not given them a try, though they are wonderful stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ @@MissJexie @@Saffyra

And omagah you ladies are wild! Someone needs to control your credit cards *self-volunteers*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm hoping that with four boxes (two value sets) shipping that day (the 28th) they toss this one in to ride UPS, but it really seems like they're not doing those surprise upgrade shipping bundles anymore?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

Does this sound like a best of box?!  It better not have past  products in it!!

I would not  mind in the slightest if there were Mememasks in the box.  I actually WANT them!

But I do not want anything that is remotely associated with the craptastic Bloggers box.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm hoping that with four boxes (two value sets) shipping that day (the 28th) they toss this one in to ride UPS, but it really seems like they're not doing those surprise upgrade shipping bundles anymore?


I don't understand it either, but they definitely don't do it anymore.

I think at this point it's just because they're not organized enough to do so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I do see them trying to convince us they're the latest thing in skincare. Hah. It sure would explain why it's a $23 box!
> 
> I wonder if the Mememasks or lip tint will be the free gift with any of those other sets we all bought today. I wouldn't mind...As long as it's a 5 pack of masks, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Would not mind Mememasks too


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

Sooo tempted by this box because it is skincare but I have Tea Tree coming and I fear that this one will be full of products they are trying to get rid of or full of Meme products.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Liv said:


> Sooo tempted by this box because it is skincare but I have Tea Tree coming and I fear that this one will be full of products they are trying to get rid of or full of Meme products.


It does say skincare though. It's mostly the makeup I'm desperate to avoid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 19, 2014)

:smilehappyyes: It's so nice to see the thread all cray cray with excitement again.

Note to the Memespies: I really love value sets and I miss them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh Benton set is back in stock.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @ @@MissJexie @@Saffyra
> 
> And omagah you ladies are wild! Someone needs to control your credit cards *self-volunteers*


I like to think of this box as a "necessary expense related to the blog" since of course people will want to see it unboxed.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I justify a lot of purchases like that.

Maybe I'll have an actual skincare deathmatch playoff with all of the boxes arriving at exactly the same time. The bottles could fight like retro punching games. Active ingredients would earn jabs. LJH would be the heavy favorite. Hmm...maybe I'll make my incoming bottles a variety of little boxing clothes for this event...capes and things. It's just a lot of skincare coming on the same day!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Can't say I'm interested in any of the "thank you" sets (sorry, but just wouldn't be able to trust a company that had contamination issues and handled the PR so badly over it). As for the new box, on the fence with that one. I now have enough skin products to last me and am not convinced its worth paying full price (I miss the VIP discount!). Will wait and see what comes out next I think...

Thanksgiving boxes shipped though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I like to think of this box as a "necessary expense related to the blog" since of course people will want to see it unboxed.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I justify a lot of purchases like that.
> 
> Maybe I'll have an actual skincare deathmatch playoff with all of the boxes arriving at exactly the same time. The bottles could fight like retro punching games. Active ingredients would earn jabs. LJH would be the heavy favorite. Hmm...maybe I'll make my incoming bottles a variety of little boxing clothes for this event...capes and things. It's just a lot of skincare coming on the same day!


As long as dinosaurs are involved I say go for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's how I justify my expenses as well...  yes.  Thats the reason...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

veritazy said:


> We have YET to try the YET masks...badumtsss..
> 
> Nope, have not given them a try, though they are wonderful stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


haha oh my credit card is just fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used some memepoints I was hoarding just waiting for a box to show up. I've been eyeing a ton of stuff in the shop, but I like to use my points on boxes so that I can review/unbox them for the blog. Now I am memepoint poor, so I'm hoping no amazing boxes show up before I can build up my points!


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but where is everyone seeing this new box? Went on memebox and I can't find it under the normal tabs


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It does say skincare though. It's mostly the makeup I'm desperate to avoid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too but I keep seeing the scary ddung products in the shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Did you pull the trigger? I trust your opinion on boxes (you made me buy the Anniversary box ^^ I hope it will be the best box ever).

They could also help me decide by giving us a tea tree spoiler.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 19, 2014)

Okay sorry it was an a VIP email. I never got that email even though I'm a VIP );


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> Okay sorry it was an a VIP email. I never got that email even though I'm a VIP );


I PMed you a clean (non-affiliate) link to the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

Still skeptical after Thumbs Up Thumbs Down, but... I do have FOMO...


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you to the ladies that helped me find the new box  now to decide whether I should get the new box or the YET set. Decisions, decisions


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Liv Oh my gosh, put the pressure on me why don't you!

In regards to the anniversary box...Customer service did tell me it was all new items, and with it being an anniversary box, I'm really thinking it may be one of those amazing boxes we don't see coming.

As for this box..I did buy it. The description describes very specific skincare items, and it does sound like new stuff. But at this point, I'm not comfortable implying certainty with anything Memerelated. I do have hopes for the box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Liv Oh my gosh, put the pressure on me why don't you!
> 
> In regards to the anniversary box...Customer service did tell me it was all new items, and with it being an anniversary box, I'm really thinking it may be one of those amazing boxes we don't see coming.
> 
> As for this box..I did buy it. The description describes very specific skincare items, and it does sound like new stuff. But at this point, I'm not comfortable implying certainty with anything Memerelated. I do have hopes for the box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Of course I'm never 100% sure with memebox, but I don't think they'd call it the "next best thing in skincare" and then send old items. There's also absolutely no alluding to the fact that there would be old items in the box.

My interpretation of this box is that they're trying to sell it as a box full of stuff that is going to be as buzzworthy as snail creams and sheet masks...so possibly venom products?! PLEASE?! LOL


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

@@cfisher Don't worry, I know you can't know how a box will turn out, especially with Memebox right now. I always love what you recommend and you know so much about Korean cosmetics that I just get sucked in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm looking at you Camel cream!

For $22 I might get the box and I could always say that I bought it in case the Blackout and Mojito boxes don't turn out well because they are a gift... RIGHT?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

I definitely have a lot of faith in this box, but feel the need to leave wriggle room. Especially since their best of stuff is sort of a running joke at this point. 

But really, I do think this box could be one of those great ones we just don't see coming. And with it shipping out so soon, it would make sense for them to have already curated the box...

And I've never a gel capsule cream that sells for under the $10 range, and that's with a great sale. And I do love trying those sorts of things. So that counts for something, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

MCWL4 been shipped as well - oh please let that be a good one!


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

This box might contain some sort of amazing cleanser. I have a supply of face creams that will last me for the next five years but only a quarter of a cleanser left ^^


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

I have Thanksgiving bundle and maybe MCW/OMG 4 coming tomorrow via UPS. Thanksgiving as supposed to be here today but it was held up. So excited for these boxes!

I don't know if you girls know but the Longshoremen are on a slow down, at least in the west coast, leading to a possible strike, so anything coming via water is being held up. Might explain some of the delays. I'm not sure if all longshoremen in the US are on slowdown but I know west coast is. My husband is a maritime pilot and it's messing up everything!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

To those that took a gamble and bought the Thanksgiving sets...The rest of us expect immediate spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And good luck. I really do hope it's a sleeper hit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Ditto for MCW and KStyle)

So anxious to see how my (our) OMG and Dry and Sensitive turn out!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got a ton of shipping notices/ updates on boxes too. And bought the new box- it should be OK. They talk about sheet masks, so it may not be a high value box for those that care about the dollar amount. I care more about the usability of the products, so fingers crossed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If the longshoremen  are on strike in CA and other W. Coast locations, can't the shipments be re-routed to the East coast?  I think this is an absolutely lousy time of the year for people to go on strike. It could ruin Christmas morning for a lot of children, since their toys come from Asia, too.


----------



## jozbnt (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi there,

Does anyone have a $5 off 4 digit code that they can message me? I can't seem to find one...and I've already used a 6 digit one this month. I tried using other 6 digit ones but they don't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think they got rid of the 4 digit ones


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Got loads of masks coming from the Etude House sale so until I try those, not really interested in masks so another reason I skipped the new box. Did decide to get the hair care one that was still left as it ships December 4 so can give my locks a Christmas present so they look good for Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 19, 2014)

So i got my tracking e-mail for my thanksgiving bundle. But no, no tracking Number. My tracking Number is someone else's order Number. I called DHL to find out whats up, and they told me that it was shipped yesterday and now it's in Hong kong(???)... I wont get it until friday/monday. I always got express (DHL) in max 2 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really hope others get it sooner so i can see spoilers!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I like to think of this box as a "necessary expense related to the blog" since of course people will want to see it unboxed.   I justify a lot of purchases like that.   Maybe I'll have an actual skincare deathmatch playoff with all of the boxes arriving at exactly the same time. The bottles could fight like retro punching games. Active ingredients would earn jabs. LJH would be the heavy favorite. Hmm...maybe I'll make my incoming bottles a variety of little boxing clothes for this event...capes and things. It's just a lot of skincare coming on the same day!


You totally should! Make it a Street fighter themed mass unboxing/comparison post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To the left JI HAM.. LEEEEEEE!! *Dding ding*  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just realized I have tons shipping towards the end of Nov too...just got a bunch of shipping emails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And one with Hello [insert @@tiedyedlifestyle 's real name here]. Took me a few seconds to realized that was the giveaway petit box.  :lol:



MissJexie said:


> Now I am memepoint poor, so I'm hoping no amazing boxes show up before I can build up my points!


yeah...I'm waiting to pump up some as well. Have been testing and reviewing other Korean products lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 19, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> So i got my tracking e-mail for my thanksgiving bundle. But no, no tracking Number. My tracking Number is someone else's order Number. I called DHL to find out whats up, and they told me that it was shipped yesterday and now it's in Hong kong(???)... I wont get it until friday/monday. I always got express (DHL) in max 2 days!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i really hope others get it sooner so i can see spoilers!


very nervous about the Thanksgiving set...I checked my tracking and it was just shipped yesterday, so delayed 1 day. Well, I won't fault them for that, but many things can happen in a day. Did anyone in Memebox watch 24?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Gosh there can't be a string of craptastic boxes right? *fiddly fingers*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Is everyone seeing delays on their boxes? A lot of people seem to be reporting that.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 19, 2014)

Mmmm what if the delay means it's bundled with omg4?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Check out @@Jane George's blog, I think she had an influencer code and a normal affiliate code this month, and you may be able to use both (I'm not entirely sure, though!). They are both 6-digit codes, I think.


@@theori3 yes i have two. I wonder if the ladies on the new program will get two next month


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

I woke up to a shipping info email about my Dirty Gal box (ships December 4), but nothing about Superlucky 11 or Tea Tree (both ship November 26) or Green Food or Skincare Elixir (both ship November 28).


----------



## xminorityx (Nov 19, 2014)

got my email saying that For Dry and Sensitive Skin has been shipped. I am quite excited as this will be the first memebox that I will receive.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@UberClaire I got a TON of shipment notifications for boxes that don't ship until later in the month, and early next month. But no notification for recent boxes, or soon to be shipped boxes.

That's just Memebox for ya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

I was bored and calculated together the cost of the ddung items from their official page! It is 18000 won! ^^

I may get the yet set It looks great! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

*whimpers*  bought new  box...

Hey, what happened to bundled boxes or our discounts?  I guess those 2 memepoints is all they are giving us this month.  Well, you know, they aren't going to give us discounts, what is the point of not sharing the VIP links?  OHHH, they aren't going to show them to us early? 

Memespies, 2 points per month isn't a perk


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> *whimpers*  bought new  box...
> 
> Hey, what happened to bundled boxes or our discounts?  I guess those 2 memepoints is all they are giving us this month.  Well, you know, they aren't going to give us discounts, what is the point of not sharing the VIP links?  OHHH, they aren't going to show them to us early?
> 
> Memespies, 2 points per month isn't a perk


I have to agree, as it stands there are NO perks for being a VIP, without boxes our codes are useless as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

It actually was 4 point, but that is still a really small perk!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

plus they only release one box at a time so you can't even bundle these boxes


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Fae said:


> It actually was 4 point, but that is still a really small perk!



Oh yeah, another 2 points the other week, after people purchased the restocks!!  Totally forgot about that one


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

The Thanksgiving points were only for VIP's?

I'm still surprised the Thanksgiving points and VIP points for the month haven't expired when they were supposed to. At least we have that?

Just wish we had more things to spend them on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 19, 2014)

Glad to se a new release at least, so picked it up.. Haven't been as active here as I used to. There isn't much to talk about when there's no new releases or anything.. Hopefully this week batch of boxes will be great. Totally excited for 911 beauty finds!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2014)

I got the new box!

Now I am going to totally forget about it and not care about it

and hopefully be pleasantly surprised when it arrives.

Have a good day everyone.

EDITED to say : These Thank You sets are giving me a really good feeling about the upcoming Black Friday deals. Fingers crossed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> *whimpers*  bought new  box...
> 
> Hey, what happened to bundled boxes or our discounts?  I guess those 2 memepoints is all they are giving us this month.  Well, you know, they aren't going to give us discounts, what is the point of not sharing the VIP links?  OHHH, they aren't going to show them to us early?
> 
> Memespies, 2 points per month isn't a perk


I thought it was 4 Memepoints? I have 4 memepoints currently on my accounts still..not from purchases or reviews.. - I wish they'd ship my the damn Wine &amp; Cheese +WTF box already. - Still no shipping updates


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Got the new box. A bit of a vague description, but the FOMO was strong and points were begging to be spent.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Gah, had hoped my Tink box would have arrived today as left Incheon on the 13th (usually takes 3-4 days to arrive GBLALA) then a day to head north but still showing as Incheon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> knowing my luck it'll arrive tomorrow when my mum is over and I'll get the third degree about what it is / how much it cost etc...I'm a grown woman FFS, I have a good job, I can buy what I want with my money but she always makes me feel guilty for buying anything - this from a woman who still doesn't use a cashline card for fear that someone will definitely steal her money yet will walk about with £250 in her purse when she goes shopping into town!?!! Seriously...


----------



## veritazy (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I'm a grown woman FFS, I have a good job, I can buy what I want with my money but she always makes me feel guilty for buying anything - this from a woman who still doesn't use a cashline card for fear that someone will definitely steal her money yet will walk about with £250 in her purse when she goes shopping into town!?!! Seriously...


The best way is to charm her into the beauty sub bandwagon LOL! I did the same for my mum when I bought her a complete mystery box of anti-aging things. She was so sold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah you should make your own decisions and if it makes you happy, tell her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm a student and living independently, I earn money from part time during summer, research work and scholarship. And memebox is my hobby -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yunii (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> plus they only release one box at a time so you can't even bundle these boxes


Plus I can't use the $5 promo code on it... so no more $3 off for VIP plus can't use promo code... So I will stay away from the box for now..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in my early 40s and my mum is in her late 70s so she has the "never a spender or borrower be" mentality. Doesn't matter what I purchase, she thinks its "too much money" (I used to collect Hermes scarves and they were seen as a "waste of money" - despite the fact my daughter will get the lot and the collection is probably worth several thousand pounds now). I now don't tell her anything about my spending but if I dare wear a different jacket its "that you spending money again? You don't NEED a new jacket...you have loads!" I've told her (politely) to mind her own business but its like water off a duck's back so preparing for the memeonslaught of disapproval if the boxes do turn up tomorrow (I've got 4 boxes plus the thanksgiving boxes en-route, My Little box and my daughters Nerd Block) so if they all arrive tomorrow it'll be carnage!!! And don't get me started on Christmas presents for my little girl...

As for converting her, I have got her some Etude House hand creams and few other items I think she would like but no doubt I'll get the "I can't read the ingredients, it could be anything in there...poison or something!?" So I can't win. Drives my husband mad lol - though his mum is just as daft!

And...breath....

Sorry, off topic.

Wasn't My Lovely Boutique meant to go out today or have I written down the wrong date? So many orders...actually maybe my mum does have a point LOL!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

If only mothers would realise this attitude create worse spending habits... And breathe too...

On a memenote I won a volcanic ash cleanser, Im really happy about it thank you memebox


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 19, 2014)

I got today's box. Had to pay full price as I already used my 4 points on shop orders. Hopefully it will be a great box!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

Speculation regarding the reason for the slowdown in box releases (in the spoiler in case people don't want to read it):



Spoiler



I feel like I was hit with a lightening bolt of realization today: I suspect that this weird silence and slow release period is due to something major happening around 1 January. So far Memebox hasn't released new boxes that would be shipped after 1 January (aside from the Global boxes and Lucky boxes). Shipping the latest box on 28 November, already an extremely heavy shipping day for the warehouse, was the big clue. Why load another box release into a day that will already see 4 boxes being shipped? Because they can't have boxes be sent later due to some sort of change.

I think that the change is that US-bound boxes will be shipped out of a US warehouse. Plenty of people have mentioned this, and I'm onboard with this theory now, too. Someone mentioned this as a possibility and I thought it was premature for Memebox to make that switch at the time (heh sorry), but this slowdown may not just be related to the opening of Memebox China--they're still getting our boxes shipped out, same as usual, so this isn't on the warehouse staff. Given that a logistics manager for the US warehouse is being hired now (and that person would make more than the annual sales--not even profits, but sales--of the US Memeshop, I'm sure) and things are quiet at the moment, I suspect Memebox is moving products into California so that they can assemble and ship boxes to US peeps using USPS. I originally dismissed this possibility because it would cost so much to fly all of the products in quickly to the US, but this delay in releases means that Memebox has the time to load the products into containers and ship them very cheaply, then assemble the boxes in California and ship them to US customers using USPS. That would actually be a really good business strategy--except for the whole slowdown with the longshoremen on the West Coast.

If this were to happen, customers outside of the US would probably receive their boxes from the Korean warehouse, as usual. It would be Memeshop split, part 2. It's possible that not even all boxes would ship out of California. I mean, Globals and Luckyboxes are sold into February, so those might be sent to all customers from Korea.

This scenario would also explain why no statements have been made: given the trickiness of the switch and issues with getting products into California right now, CS probably doesn't want to have customers freaked out. CS is probably a bit tense, too, knowing how tricky this change will be for everyone. I suspect that it won't be a huge deal in the end, but I'm sure that the chaos after the initial announcement--if this is what's going to happen--will be pretty major.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

so does that mean if they do that that there will be even more products that are us only?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> so does that mean if they do that that there will be even more products that are us only?


Speculation:



Spoiler



Not sure at all--I suspect that if this is even what's happening, that's why they're not announcing it--they don't want to set off a CS rush. They may not even know at this point. It seems stupid to have separate halves of Meme global--I mean, how will I review boxes for readers if I don't have access to them? My hope is that this is just a logistics thing, not a true split of any sort. Again, total speculation.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

okay. Not amazingly bothered atm. what happens happens tbh.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

I've given up trying to second guess Memebox. What will be, will be...zen calm moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Great minds think alike (and type at the same time lol!)

Edit - shocking spelling


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

As much as I was looking forward to a new box release, I can't bring myself to bite on the one today.  Too vague.  I do think the box will include Memebrands like their new masks, which would be a good way to get people to try them.  Although I will probably have severe FOMO once it sells out, I think I'll pass since I have enough skin care items coming in the next four weeks.

I want to be wowed, and I'm not wowed.  My wallet thanks me.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

is it me or does the need to do memebox reviews never end....

(edited as I can't spell for toffee)


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

I bought the yet set! It seems to be sold out now! Glad I made it in time! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

would laugh if the pact is my free gift


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 19, 2014)

If you had to choose, the Benton value set or The Next Best Thing in Skin Care?

I already bought the Benton box last night and then the new box arrived and I fell asleep.  :unsure2:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

probably the benton because i fancy trying it but for me the YET was more alluring.

plus you can use an affiliate code on the benton so is cheaper


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> probably the benton because i fancy trying it but for me the YET was more alluring.
> 
> plus you can use an affiliate code on the benton so is cheaper


Exactly why I ordered it =) Thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Speculation regarding the reason for the slowdown in box releases (in the spoiler in case people don't want to read it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that isn't the case



Spoiler



I would hate to get different boxes from our current community and I have a global readership on my blog AND I read international bloggers as well. Not only that, we already see horrid FB comments about Memebox's USA shop and they spill it over to an anti-USA sentiment. I don't like that at all. Bad blood


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

I want to make it clear I have nothing against US bloggers I just hate that we are being split into portions more and more by memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I hope that isn't the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speculation



Spoiler



I think that we'd still be getting the same boxes here in the US, but that they would be sending the product over to the US to be packed and shipped here. They would probably do this far in advance of each box, so that the items would be there when it was time to ship.

Although I'm not entirely sure that this is what they're doing at all. It's a very good theory and it makes a lot of sense, but I'm still trying to figure out if the benefits outweigh the issues for them at this point. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I ordered the Benton box, I'm excited but more excited for the free gift I hope it's good! I liked the look of the cpm2 free gift (which I didn't get)


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Speculation comments



Spoiler



Shipping boxes out of the US wouldn't bother me if they were the same as the rest of the Global boxes. I think splitting Global Memebox into two separate entities would be a terrible move. Had it started as US and then a separate global that would be different. And as a non-American it would make me wonder who Memebox would favour, especially since Canada is right next door. If the US was getting more or boxes perceived as better I would take it personally. Silly, sure. But it's the truth. And I know that the US shop isn't always great, but the fact it's so close but yet so far does irk me.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

@@blinded not silly at all. I would feel the same.


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm about to walk out the door so I can't watch for it and post the pics, but someone in the fb group has already gotten K-Style and Dry and Sensitive. She's going to upload pictures momentarily. Just in case any of you ladies want spoilers.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 19, 2014)

Just for fun, I've been building a wishlist of items that have recently arrived in the MemeShop that I would love to see in upcoming boxes:

-Skinfactory Rose Wine Sheet Masks (Wine &amp; cheese, maybe?)

-Milky Dress Sparkling Decanting Cleanser (Again, maybe Wine &amp; cheese?)

-Neogen Gold/Caviar Set (Cleopatra?)

-Sonyu Oil (Oil Therapy?)

-Ipsecosmetic Argan/Salt Body Scrub (Scrub #2?)

-ANY of the new Caolion products in the US shop (probably not likely)

Is anyone else lusting after anything that you think might show up in a future box?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 19, 2014)

but got to say both thanksgiving boxes look good . Just knew where certain products disappeared to but hey no worries I'm happy with the boxes


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

thanksgiving pics up in spoiler thread (not mine - fb member)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> but got to say both thanksgiving boxes look good . Just knew where certain products disappeared to but hey no worries I'm happy with the boxes


not seen them yet


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

speculation



Spoiler



so should shipping costs be different if they ship from within US instead of overseas?

and why are we hiding speculation like nobody can see it? &gt;.&gt;


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> not seen them yet


I posted pics on the spoilers thread

also dry  &amp; sensitive as well as k-style 4


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> speculation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can cause a lot of unneeded rumors and drama because people see it and don't realize we're speculating. It's caused a lot of craziness here in the past, plus I get waves of messages and reports in the moderator panel complaining about people spreading rumors etc etc, so it's better to just put it behind a spoiler in case people aren't interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> speculation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

I have to admit the boxes in the spoiler thread are making me chuckle so much (not the thanksgiving ones, the other two). Seriously memebox it is obvious what you have done.....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit the boxes in the spoiler thread are making me chuckle so much (not the thanksgiving ones, the other two). Seriously memebox it is obvious what you have done.....


Its not even subtle is it?! Glad I didn't order the K style one as already got enough of those products thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its not even subtle is it?! Glad I didn't order the K style one as already got enough of those products thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i'll probably chuckle for a little while. I did order some items in the $5 sale tbh

should the kstyle by the omg box though... the omg did you really do that box?

(sorry if I tempt anyone to look but just need to say it wher I think the spies lurk)


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

They are adding her items to every box possible! ^^

I hope it stops soon! Lol


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

After looking at those spoilers, I predict that the full size item for those Thank You Sets will also be one of those charmers.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a bad feeling that the cheek room balm is going to be in a few boxes now since it didnt make an appearance in the $5 sale. How many of these boxes did they have??? lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

or the blue war paint?

i think there were 5k CPM2 boxes


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> After looking at those spoilers, I predict that the full size item for those Thank You Sets will also be one of those charmers.


I really really hope not


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Something is bound to be added to MCWL4 ...the eyeshadow perhaps?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 19, 2014)

The appletox will prob go into mcwl4


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

kbabe said:


> The appletox will prob go into mcwl4


The appletox is sold out, but it's the only thing I wouldn't mind added to mcwl4

I want spoilers!!! Lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> and why are we hiding speculation like nobody can see it?


Yeah, just out of respect to the people who don't care to see it and to keep the thread tighter and faster to move through.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

the appletox might be in apple mojito... although they sold really well at $5

i want omg 4 spoilers


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi everyone!! 

Man.. i have so much to catch up on!! about 100 pages!!! this is what happens when I didnt get to keep up since Nov 11! 

Can anyone PLEASE catch me up as to what has been happening??

Also...i thought our wine&amp;cheese and WTF boxes were supposed to ship Nov13. where are they?? I bought the bundle and never got tracking and never got the box. I checked my account and it just says 'ready to ship'.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I ordered Apple mojito too so I guess I might be getting an appletox finally, yes omg4 and mcwl4 come on.....


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Also...i thought our wine&amp;cheese and WTF boxes were supposed to ship Nov13. where are they?? I bought the bundle and never got tracking and never got the box. I checked my account and it just says 'ready to ship'.


The shipping was further delayed to November 19 (today), but I haven't seen the shipping pop up when I tried to track it.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 19, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> The shipping was further delayed to November 19 (today), but I haven't seen the shipping pop up when I tried to track it.


AHHH thank you! I dont think i ever got an email for that but thank you for keeping me up to date on that =]


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Man.. i have so much to catch up on!! about 100 pages!!! this is what happens when I didnt get to keep up since Nov 11!
> 
> ...


Ahh so much has been going on, but essentially, it's all of us just chatting about where the boxes have been lately, the few new boxes that have shown up since etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As someone said above, Memebox was having issues getting the Innisfree product(s) they needed for the wine and cheese box, so they postponed shipping until today, however it remains to be seen if they've actually shipped or not LOL

Don't worry about the last 100 pages LOL, too much chatting and some non-memebox chat was also happening. You'll catch up in no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG4 pics in the spoiler thread.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

K-style 4.  Just.... *shakes head* .  I CAN'T.


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 19, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Ahh so much has been going on, but essentially, it's all of us just chatting about where the boxes have been lately, the few new boxes that have shown up since etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As someone said above, Memebox was having issues getting the Innisfree product(s) they needed for the wine and cheese box, so they postponed shipping until today, however it remains to be seen if they've actually shipped or not LOL
> 
> Don't worry about the last 100 pages LOL, too much chatting and some non-memebox chat was also happening. You'll catch up in no time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


omgosh.. haha thank you!! 

did they say anything about OMG4? I know it ships out today and know that some have gotten it.. but I havent gotten any shipping notices either... 

memebox has been acting strangely lately... lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@princesskelly @@blinded posted a picture in the spoilers thread.  There is a very OMG item in there... but not OMG like we wanted


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

oh my I am dying of laughter here..... wonder if it will be in the homme box too


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't laughed so much in ages. People can't complain its not an OMG box...now to get the man in your life to try it out!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

And trying to explain to a 4.5 yr old why Mummy is laughing so much....just wont go there...literally lol!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

gonna take it to my mother in laws on saturday to show her... so funny

seriously funniest thing ever... i am so immature


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

I feel like my next video will be entitled "please stay out of my ladybits, Memebox." WOW


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going bananas, lol.  I tried putting an old tracking number in the USPS and it's giving me a message '


USPS Tracking™ is unavailable for this product for KOREA REPUBLIC OF.'   

Not sure if I'm doing something wrong here, but I'm pretty sure I was able to track it before.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 19, 2014)

Memebox, stay out of me box!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I feel like my next video will be entitled "please stay out of my ladybits, Memebox." WOW


please do that one lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> please do that one lol


Oh, it will happen. And it will include references to both cultural theory and boyband members' members.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been meaning to write this for awhile, but it's much easier to explain "in person."


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 19, 2014)

I really hope Friday's collab sucks because I have basically used all my worthwhile codes for the month and I need to earn a few more bucks before I can cash out my affiliate points.

The more I tried to convince myself I didn't need the new skincare box, the more the description sucked me in. Besides Tea Tree (and maybe Hair Salon), I have never bought a box without expecting to receive makeup.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@boxnewbie that happened to me too.  I was trying to track my Etude House package which had info before and now I'm suddenly getting the same message.  Must be a USPS glitch.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

USPS recently updated their consumer interface--it went wild in the last 24 hours.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't snorted and laughed so much in ages over the truly-OMG product in the OMG box!  Thanks, Memebox!  And to all the vloggers out there, I await your reviews with much anticipation.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Anyone get there wine &amp; cheese +wtf bundle shipping confirmation/tracking number?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I haven't snorted and laughed so much in ages over the truly-OMG product in the OMG box!  Thanks, Memebox!  And to all the vloggers out there, I await your reviews with much anticipation.


oh my how are you supposed to cover that (no pun intended)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

I know...I am soooo looking forward to seeing those and trying to keep a straight face.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Well...not THOSE...obviously!?!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Tbh the rest of that box is fine and value is there but ohhhhh no


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh my how are you supposed to cover that (no pun intended)


Is it going to be like



Spoiler



the old "safe sex" demos that showed how to put on a condom, where they'd use a banana???


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Tbh I can't imagine anyone using them


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

For your nose perhaps...if you have a big one!! (Though it does say not for face so perhaps not!)


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> For your nose perhaps...if you have a big one!! (Though it does say not for face so perhaps not!)


Lollll wow not for face but for that part.... It's getting worse, I would think it would have to be the gentlest thing on earth if it's for those bits, I wonder what would happen to your face


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone get there wine &amp; cheese +wtf bundle shipping confirmation/tracking number?


Those won't come out until tomorrow.  It ships out today, but there is at least a one day lag to getting that tracking number...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 19, 2014)

OMG4 is hilarious! I just showed my coworkers and they all busted out laughing. I wish I had ordered that box. Those masks would make the perfect gag gift or bridal shower gift! Can't wait to see the blogger reviews of this box!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 19, 2014)

You know the Memespies are probably cracking up reading the posts in the Spoilers Thread.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone get there wine &amp; cheese +wtf bundle shipping confirmation/tracking number?


Nope, and I can't find it by shipper's reference with either DHL or UPS.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare that is actually a really good idea for a purpose for these wierdo masks!! Genius!

Then someone else can throw them away...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

worried for the rest of the box releases tbh. I just went to cancel the next mask box that realised I didn't pay a penny so will leave it be. worried about the apple/petit/blackout boxes though


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

You're not the only one worried....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Add Petite Treasures, Anniversary box and My Lovely Boutique in there too


----------



## Fae (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope they do good on the anniversary box! It would be super embarassing if they mess up their own first anniversary box! ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

Fae said:


> I hope they do good on the anniversary box! It would be super embarassing if they mess up their own first anniversary box! ^^


Part of me thinks that they really could screw it up--never underestimate Memebox's ability to shoot themselves in the foot.

The other part of me thinks that the completely open curation field means that they have tons of wiggle room and a good shot at getting it right. As long as there's zero theme, Memebox seems to round up some crazy nice stuff. For as much as I trash global boxes for being boring, a lot of the products end up being super high quality and legitimately high value.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Well the Thanksgiving boxes gave me hope that they can still do good boxes. I don't really see how the ones I have left to ship can go bad... hopefully! lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

Volume up could be great or terrible, mcwl4 messed up for me, but finger crossed I'll get a nice surprise on Monday


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh my how are you supposed to cover that (no pun intended)





Spoiler



it says 5-10 min for the men.. so he has to keep it up and sit there like that the whole time? LOL.

and I am wondering if this was a one size fits all? lolololol



reading the omg spoiler totally my lunch awesome today. that was seriously the best laugh! so sorry for the people getting it xD


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

If they add the Appletox to the Apple Mojito box I will be really unhappy. I want new different products, not rejects from another box.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> If they add the Appletox to the Apple Mojito box I will be really unhappy. I want new different products, not rejects from another box.


well that apple could also show up in garden of eden and the green peeling apple thing could be in any of these 3 - apple mojito, green foods and garden of eden.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh God, forgot about Garden of Eden box...please no! I'm considering making scrumpy cider with the number of apples I'll have if they do (4 already!!!).


----------



## Liv (Nov 19, 2014)

I have had the new skincare box in my cart since this morning but somehow haven't been able to pull the trigger. After seeing the latest spoiler I just don't know. Since they already have curated it, I fear that it will contain leftovers.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@fanserviced 

Speculation



Spoiler



Gwen just sent me a replacement item for a missing Memeshop item from the San Francisco location, and even specified that it was only available at the San Francisco location (not a USA Exclusives item, and not something featured in a box. I also thought it would be insane for them to ship from the US, but I do think they're up to something. No idea if it will be Memeshop stuff and/or Memeboxes. But they're definitely moving things there. The sheet masks that were also missing from my order, she said were "no longer at the Korean warehouse, but we don't have any here yet." 



And I would just like to say that if Memebox writes in their card that a certain item we received in our OMG4 box today was their "Most OMG product in the history of Memebox"...They really do not seem to understand what we want from OMG boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

I want to know if anyone here has ever sent back a box to Memebox.

I want to send K-Style 4 back to them so badly- regardless of what they do with it or anything. 



Spoiler



I also want them to have their disgusting perineal masks back. COLD and slimy mask on that part of my body? NO WAY!!
And if I even showed my husband the mens' one, I am pretty sure he would be throwing out not only that Memebox but the rest of my  Memeboxes.

Our household is way more advanced than to laugh at a poor anatomy joke which was paid for with our money.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

not sure why you are worried that somehow one product that is v. v. odd will somehow affect all your memeboxes? surely it isn't going to give diseases to the rest?

also not sure how a household can be more advanced?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I want to know if anyone here has ever sent back a box to Memebox.
> 
> I want to send K-Style 4 back to them so badly- regardless of what they do with it or anything.
> 
> ...


Suggesting that your household is more advanced than that of others on this board is really not necessary...


----------



## ilynx (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I want to know if anyone here has ever sent back a box to Memebox.
> 
> I want to send K-Style 4 back to them so badly- regardless of what they do with it or anything.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could donate the k-style to a women's shelter? I'm sure they would appreciate it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Suggesting that your household is more advanced than that of others on this board is really not necessary...


I didn't suggest that my household was more advanced than anyone's on the board unless someone on this board CURATED the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No one here put the two weird  and unusable things in the box for shock value, Memebox did. They are very juvenile when it comes to parts of the body which should be a personal matter. I know of two other examples or this one might not be so bad.. But they KNOW how we reacted to the other two products ( maybe three but I got only two) and they thought they would be shocking by being tacky,which isn't shocking, it is just tacky.

If it's not evident, Memebox is mocking us with the product to which I am referring. I would be surprised if this was sent to their Korean and Chinese box buyers. 

It is totally a throwback to the many many comments about the rose oil in the Herbal box and a perfume spray, which also had a strangely worded description about a woman's odors..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

ilynx said:


> Perhaps you could donate the k-style to a women's shelter? I'm sure they would appreciate it.


I take packages to the local women's and children's shelter every week. It's a joy to do. 

Normally, I would donate the contents of this box also, but I think Memebox needs their insulting mistakes back.

If some people don't stand up to them about the horrid K-no-style box, then they will  think we will fall for any box they decide to throw together with really lousy products.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I take packages to the local women's and children's shelter every week.
> 
> I think Memebox needs their insulting mistakes back.


sure, if you feel like that send it back then. They'll want you to cover postage though so you might be better donating it.

Pretty sure if you donate it you might also find someone who will enjoy the products


----------



## theori3 (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I didn't suggest that my household was more advanced than anyone's on the board unless someone on this board CURATED the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No one here put the two weird  and unusable things in the box for shock value, Memebox did. They are very juvenile when it comes to parts of the body which should be a personal matter. I know of two other examples or this one might not be so bad.. But they KNOW how we reacted to the other two products ( maybe three but I got only two) and they thought they would be shocking by being tacky,which isn't shocking, it is just tacky.
> 
> If it's not evident, Memebox is mocking us with the product to which I am referring. I would be surprised if this was sent to their Korean and Chinese box buyers.
> 
> It is totally a throwback to the many many comments about the rose oil in the Herbal box and a perfume spray, which also had a strangely worded description about a woman's odors..


Ah, okay, it seemed like you were talking about the jokes people were making on here about the product, but I see what you meant. I think that Memebox was just trying to be OMG, but didn't really understand what their customers want.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> sure, if you feel like that send it back then. They'll want you to cover postage though so you might be better donating it.
> 
> Pretty sure if you donate it you might also find someone who will enjoy the products


I don't know how else to send them a message about how bad and lazy the box is without sending it back, 

The cost is not a problem- it's light as a feather, and I've sent many care packages to our Allied troops in the Middle East. I was mostly wanting to know if anyone had gotten a response from them through sending a very bad box or product back in the past. I was not buying Memeboxes before the summer, so I don't know if a box return would make a statement.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

It's frustrating to me how obvious it is that they cruise the boards here (things that are a little too coincidental - for example, the dirty gal box, when the coupon code terms changed for that one sale suddently, etc.), but ignore everyone's LOUD and SIMULTANEOUS cries of "No!  No crotch-related products!  Don't send these!  We have ZERO interest in receiving more products like these!"


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Ah, okay, it seemed like you were talking about the jokes people were making on here about the product, but I see what you meant. I think that Memebox was just trying to be OMG, but didn't really understand what their customers want.


I have to agree with what I think GirlyGirlie is saying.

It just sort of feels like a cheap attempt to shock us. I'm not going to make a bunch of jokes about it, because it's just sort of how I am. I'm not at all offended by the jokes being made on here, at all. I don't think anyone has crossed any lines into blatant vulgarity (I read through the Memebox spoilers) thing.

And I realize that this could be just them trying to "OMG" us. But it's just not something I think should be in a beauty box. And I can't put my finger on it exactly, but it just...Irks me.

It just doesn't feel like the place for it. And I mean, honestly. How many people are actually interested in using this sort of thing? I can't think of any reason to put this in the box other than shock value.

I'd rather get tampons than this.


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I take packages to the local women's and children's shelter every week. It's a joy to do.
> 
> Normally, I would donate the contents of this box also, but I think Memebox needs their insulting mistakes back.
> 
> If some people don't stand up to them about the horrid K-no-style box, then they will  think we will fall for any box they decide to throw together with really lousy products.


I think you're overreacting.. It's not the first box people have disliked. They really don't care if a handful of people hate it or are mad, the same people will keep buying future boxes. Everybody complains about stuff they hate and how upset they are with memebox....... and those people complaining are later posting about another box they just bought. You can't stand up to a company and keep giving them money.

And everybody was complaining about the OMG box not being shocking enough.. lesson learned- be careful what you ask for!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

In their defence I did email them to ask them for a dirty girl box... this however is a move that is several slices short of a full loaf.

Tbh with a company the best way they can get a message is for customers to vote with their wallet.

Atm though i am worried how on earth I can do a youtube video or blog post on the omg box when I want to be 'family friendly'


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'm not sure they would "get the message" from a returned box (unless there was a letter included, and even then...), but I agree with your sentiment.  I'm not sure what would ever make them "get it".


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Jane George I didn't know you had emailed them with that concept, as well.  Either way, though, it's pretty clear much of the time that the memespies are among us!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Ah, okay, it seemed like you were talking about the jokes people were making on here about the product, but I see what you meant. I think that Memebox was just trying to be OMG, but didn't really understand what their customers want.


Thank you. Heck,no, you all are my Memebox friends. Also, I know that a lot of people were laughing about the items, and I can see the humor in the initial reaction. IF I didn't now own the very useless set, I'd think it was hilarious as a gag item, most likely.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@Jane George I didn't know you had emailed them with that concept, as well.  Either way, though, it's pretty clear much of the time that the memespies are among us!!


yeah about three weeks before it was released


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

The KStyle box was really insulting, I have to agree. I expect the occasional item to show in multiple boxes I order, and I don't mind usually. But it's definitely too much to put a ton of rubbish from the failed CP2 box into the KStyle. And at least CP2 had the serum and the Appletox (I admit, it is popular). I'm so glad I didn't order this KStyle.

However, sending it back won't really do anything with Memebox. Not only will you not get your shipping fees for either route (to you, back to them), but customer service told me once that they can also keep a fee. When they messed up my address and several boxes were returned to them by the post office, a customer service told me I would be out shipping fees (and shipping fees that apparently can be charged by certain services for returned boxes, not sure if that applies though), but that they could charge me a restock fee sort of thing. And that was when they were to blame. 

As for why you want to send it back...I do understand. And I understand wanting to make a point. But the shipping department won't "get the point" if you return it, and with their departments being so separated, the people that curate the boxes and manage that aspect of things...I'm 99% certain they'd never even know about the box being returned. 

I know they're getting a ton of negative feedback right now. And I'm quite sure that someone that is higher up than customer service reads through stuff online, not that it helps us much (it seems to only be used as an advantage for them, I don't think we really benefit from it, which we should considering how much great information we "supply" them with).

Sadly though, it's just going to end up being a waste of your money.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I don't know how else to send them a message about how bad and lazy the box is without sending it back,


When you contanct CS, you can choose to file a complain. I am going to do this once I receive my K-style 4 box. I don't care about the inappropriate masks, there is an omg element there, so it does fit with the description of the box! Even though I won't use them. I am more concerned about the fact that they sent us 3 items from CPM2 in one box...This is disrespectful imho.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I think you're overreacting.. It's not the first box people have disliked. They really don't care if a handful of people hate it or are mad, the same people will keep buying future boxes. Everybody complains about stuff they hate and how upset they are with memebox....... and those people complaining are later posting about another box they just bought. You can't stand up to a company and keep giving them money.
> 
> And everybody was complaining about the OMG box not being shocking enough.. lesson learned- be careful what you ask for!


IF you were like me and had already bought the original box from whence three items sprung, and have another coming because it was the only Value Set available when I bought the Innisfree box ( thinking it would arrive very shortly before the shipping delay), well, the 3rd set of really not- good items kind of gets to you, mostly because I had no choice in the matter.

It's not the cost, it's the principle of what they did to dump stock. They have the same products in the Global shop for $5 each. And I guess they are not big sellers at that price.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That being said, I think people need to voice their unhappiness with the curation of a box if they are extremely unhappy with it. It won't bring about world peace, but it MIGHT make future box curation better. 

And in my opinion, better curation is a win- win situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I like Memebox. I have high hopes for Memebox's future. I want them to succeed, because I love trying NEW Korean skin care and makeup products that I might not otherwise know about from the K- beauty stores I have access to online.* I do not live in an area with Korean beauty stores... most of us in the USA probably don't, and it's not our fault. I'd definitely buy after seeing the products if I could.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The KStyle box was really insulting, I have to agree. I expect the occasional item to show in multiple boxes I order, and I don't mind usually. But it's definitely too much to put a ton of rubbish from the failed CP2 box into the KStyle. And at least CP2 had the serum and the Appletox (I admit, it is popular). I'm so glad I didn't order this KStyle.
> 
> However, sending it back won't really do anything with Memebox. Not only will you not get your shipping fees for either route (to you, back to them), but customer service told me once that they can also keep a fee. When they messed up my address and several boxes were returned to them by the post office, a customer service told me I would be out shipping fees (and shipping fees that apparently can be charged by certain services for returned boxes, not sure if that applies though), but that they could charge me a restock fee sort of thing. And that was when they were to blame.
> 
> ...


@cfisher I understand.

That's why I was asking if anyone had experience with returning a box. 

Your detailed rationale makes sense. 

Since I don't blog, and since CS really doesn't respond personally to our emails, usually, I guess I will be a part of the silent majority who most likely will have a similar opinion of these products as you and I have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced  Speculation


Total speculation (it's under a spoiler so that if you don't like speculation you don't have to read it):



Spoiler



WOW. Something is certainly afoot. And if a product isn't in Korea anymore, but it isn't in San Francisco yet that means they're moving it via some slow, cost-effective method like shipping container. Hmm...this may actually be happening. Time will tell, but that's very interesting.

What I don't get is why all the secrecy and silence? What's so big that they can't say anything? I doubt they'd chop off their non-US customers (although they did before 31 March when they restricted shipping to Japan, Canada, and the US and then restored it in April), but why no announcements then? hmm Ahh--I bet they want to get most of their pending boxes shipped before announcing anything so that people don't cancel boxes in retaliation for whatever news they're holding off on.

There are two things that give me pause:
1) no gift cards for holiday 2014. They're easy to implement. They're huge profit-makers. Lauren was certain that they wouldn't be happening this year. I'm wondering why not. I'm thinking that they can't get into a situation where some customers can't possibly use them.
2) I asked Lauren to give affiliates some bland, reassuring statement about Memebox continuing as always in year two and happy blah blah and I've heard no response. They've issued no such statement. That's such a basic thing to do, so the lack of a statement feels iffy to me.

Hmm--so they have San Francisco job listings for designer, copywriter, PR person, marketer, translator, and engineer from mid-October on listings websites. Something major is going to happen. The PR person is clearly already working there and just started (she sent me a Meme Mask). Hmm.
 

I'm guessing that the iffy part of the box curation for KStyle4 is clearing out the warehouse of things they don't want to move by container and have gathering dust in an expensive SF warehouse. They certainly can't sell that garbage on Meme-K. If that's the case, I think the highs will get higher and lows lower in terms of products in boxes until the potential move. Honestly, at this point, I think we know _something _is moving to CA--my questions now are how much of global and who will win/lose as a result.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> When you contanct CS, you can choose to file a complain. I am going to do this once I receive my K-style 4 box. I don't care about the inappropriate masks, there is an omg element there, so it does fit with the description of the box! Even though I won't use them. I am more concerned about the fact that they sent us 3 items from CPM2 in one box...This is disrespectful imho.


There is a way to file a complaint with Memebox, not just send a complaint to CS which will get a canned response like " Not everyone is going to like every box,but we hope you love our next one"?

The complaint form is what I need. I have never seen this feature on Memebox.. but I've never needed it before. I'm so sorry for you and all of us-- everyone who was duped by Memebox's really bad  tactics with this box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah about three weeks before it was released


I remember the night ( in my USA time zone) when you suggested products that seem like they would be dirty and messy but are beneficial. I think we might have been talking about the Elizavecca spider cleanser around that time- which is a good example of what might go into a box of that nature IF it wasn't already known to us and in another box-- Memespies.

I bought it because it was your idea. I had hoped they would do something special with you for the box, or otherwise make mention.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 19, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It is totally a throwback to the many many comments about the rose oil in the Herbal box and a perfume spray, which also had a strangely worded description about a woman's odors..


There seem to be significant cultural differences in how Western customers view such products and perhaps how the curators in Korea view them. I don't understand how the message from customers hasn't reached Memebox yet after all of these dreadful curation mistakes.

Unlike @@Jane George, my discussion of the problem won't be very family friendly. ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> There seem to be significant cultural differences in how Western customers view such products and perhaps how the curators in Korea view them. I don't understand how the message from customers hasn't reached Memebox yet after all of these dreadful curation mistakes.
> 
> Unlike @@Jane George, my discussion of the problem won't be very family friendly. ahahaha


lol and exactly why I will watch yours. A lot of my reasoning behind keeping it clean is to do with my life outside blogging/youtube though plus looking at my analytics I worry at the age of people seeing my content if it wasn't 'family friendly'

Tbh I don't expect to be mentioned when it comes to Dirty Gal and hopefully it won't be a claering out the warehouse box


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@

Speculation...



Spoiler



I was completely thrown off when she said the foot spray was there and not in Korea, and when I checked after getting that email the item was still in the Memeshop. I didn't even think much about the other part of her email, until you brought this all up. So it does seem like things are being moved there.

I do agree, and on some level I always knew they would try to expand the US operations. A friend of mine that spends a lot of time in Korea has an acquaintance that works for a company that works with Memebox. I have no idea to what degree, and I don't have this major insight into Memeland (so I hope it doesn't come across that way), but from what I've heard it seems like Memebox tries to get items from premium brands by basically trying to take advantage of companies that would like to break into the US market. And I know when they started Memebox Global it was apparently first meant to be a US thing, and it SOUNDS like they only changed it to Memebox Global after they decided to separate the operations. From what I've heard, it seems like they couldn't get the funding needed for operations in NYC, and part of me wonders if they then sort of morphed it into Memebox Global.

Part of me wonders if now that they're taking off, they may try to separate the US Memebox from Memebox Global. It would make sense. I just really hope the boxes aren't different. I won't lie, I don't feel that bad about USA Exclusives not being available worldwide. But that's because the prices aren't really competitive, and shipping would be OBSCENE. But I really hope if they separate things, the boxes don't change. But from what I've heard, some brands may not be interested in the global market as much as they are the US market. Especially the brands that are doing global sites that don't ship to most countries. 

This whole thing is awfully confusing. I just hope this ends up being a situation that everyone benefits from. 



@@GirlyGirlie I understand, really. I feel like this is the sort of situation where people just want to make it clear to Memebox they're heading down a very bad path.  I mean the vague boxes and such is one thing, but sticking ALL of the junky makeup into the KStyle box is ridiculous. One thing? Okay, we're used to that. But they've crossed the line and then some. But I'm really hoping this is the last of their warehouse clearout...And the end of those CP2 unwanteds. Let's hope they learned their lesson with collab (and nail polish) boxes. 

But, honestly. With what I do know about Memeland from bits and pieces I've gathered along the way...It really would just be a waste of your money. 

Honestly, I think us discussing it the way we are on here, has a far better chance of reaching someone with any "power" in Memeland than the shipping department receiving one of many returns.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

If they want to clear their warehouse, they could have done another jackpot, maybe one for the new year or a Christmas jackpot. People would be aware that they may end up with cpm2 leftovers. I was happy to get my jackpot box, I am sure there will be new customers also happy to buy such a box again.

There are still more than 100 CPM2 boxes... even though they included everything in kstyle4... How many bad boxes will they send before they get rid of all these cpm2?!?! Please memebox, find a solution that your customers would be happy with...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Alex Z. As much as we all teased about the Jackpot boxes...Once they fixed that whole 10th place issue and got rid of those (I mean seriously, who would pay $40 for what would most likely end up $60 worth of Memevalue?) I was really pleased with how it was handled.

I really do think once things get back to normalish, that a Jackpot box every few months is the way to go. However, I do think that they REALLY messed up with CP2 because there was TONS of those boxes. I can't even imagine how much space was being used up by those items, and I do feel like they were in a rush to get rid of them.

But really, the nakedbox style is great for Jackpot boxes. It does appeal more to newer customers, but I'm sure a lot of us would grab a box or two for certain items. Especially since with the other Jackpot boxes, lots of them contained the same items. If I know what the worst case scenario is when it comes to leftovers, I wouldn't be offended with what I received.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't think thing will get back to normal I think a new era has come to memebox


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't get any of the most recent boxes creating all the outrage, but here's my two cents' worth, and it's worth no more than that.  My opinion as a consumer:

1.  The "Bloggers' Picks" should not have been called that or advertised as such if it wasn't.  Period.

2.  The K-Style box shouldn't have been seeded with repeats and rejects.

3.  The OMG box... I'll repeat what @@avarier said -- be careful what you ask for.  You (not meaning any particular "you") wanted things to make you say "OMG!," you got 'em.  I happen to think the Willy Mask was hilarious, but I didn't waste money on it.  The disconnect here is a "localization" problem.  Just as some puns and jokes are funny or appropriate in some cultures, they are not in others.  The "girly bits" and "manly bits" cosmetics care items are more routine and accepted, AFAIK, in Asia than here in North America.  Kind of like snail mucin and donkey milk.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 19, 2014)

I cancelled the most recent boxes, but I'm still mad FOR all of you who got stuck with the CPM2 leftovers. I wasn't really pleased with the Thumbs Up Bloggers Picks/Mask bundle, but I'm still going to get around $50 worth of value out of them which is what I put in. If I hadn't cancelled K-Style 4, I would be raging mad right now. I have no idea how they think this is acceptable -- filling a box that was sold months ago with crap that they clearly can't move and we know it.

I am seriously worried about boxes like Tea Tree and Green Foods and Skincare Elixir that are shipping relatively soon and that I have purchased. I'm already anticipating that Superlucky 11 will be a bust (another warehouse cleaning out box). There is clearly something very strange going on in Memeworld right now, and the "speculation" of today is the best possible answer because otherwise, shit is really going down and they're holding several hundred of my dollars hostage before they ship me more leftovers.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Mahsa I know it won't be the same, and I know they're going through changes, hence normalish. I do think we'll get regular Memeboxes again, though I know the format will probably be different. To what extent, who knows at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personally, in my mind there is a huge separation of the "OMG" that people have been asking for, and what we received. People keep asking for things with crazy ingredients. 

Plus, I sort of feel like snail mucin and donkey milk are just so tame when you adjust to Korean cosmetics. And I think people that buy the OMG boxes expect something on a different level. I mean we get snail mucin items in random boxes, they obviously don't think that shocks and wows us at this point. But I think there's a huge difference between getting items with snail mucin or donkey milk in it, and those masks.

They're from two entirely different worlds of "OMG."

Their OMG theme is all over the place. Vitablets? Fun, unique item. Abalone cream? Weird, crazy active ingredients. Masks for our personal bits? "OMG, that just ain't right."


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Their OMG theme is all over the place. Vitablets? Fun, unique item. Abalone cream? Weird, crazy active ingredients. Masks for our personal bits? *"OMG, that just ain't righ*t."


more like a WTF were they thinking?  And no, I am not referring to wonderful treasure finds - lol

Live and learn.  My heart is not into my reviews right now.  I am going to do the cute box first, as that is easy, but the OMG one......sigh.....just so tragic.

these are 2 concepts that are FLAMING GOLD.  They are so fantastic.   How on earth did memebox mess it up so BADLY?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I know it won't be the same, and I know they're going through changes, hence normalish. I do think we'll get regular Memeboxes again, though I know the format will probably be different. To what extent, who knows at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Personally, in my mind there is a huge separation of the "OMG" that people have been asking for, and what we received. People keep asking for things with crazy ingredients.
> 
> ...


Yes, *when you adjust.* To noobs like me, snail mucin, donkey milk, and anything that even sounds remotely venomous is still OMG.  Remember, there is someone new to Memebox and Korean skin care every single day.

I think M. is trying to be weird with their OMG boxes -- we might think that only the ingredients should be OMG; they obviously do not.  Again, and I hate to harp on it, I think it's mostly a cultural difference.  For all I know there are a dozen other boards out there like this MUT one, in different languages, where people think the OMG products are great.

Not picking on you, @@cfisher, I love your posts!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@biancardi That's what I don't understand, like I know people will argue that Memebox has limited options. And I feel that way, to an extent. But when they release a bunch of really adorable items in boxes, then MCW comes around and it just lacks any cute factor, it makes no sense to me. I think they should just focus a bit more on fitting items to their boxes, it could make such a huge difference.

@@TheSilverNail I do agree, and I know that a lot of people are shocked by that sort of thing when they start. And I've said before that I can understand those things being in OMG boxes, it's just the fact that those sorts of items show up in random boxes, then we get stuff that just does not fit in OMG boxes. I love snail slime EVERYTHING, so would be thrilled to get more of that and synake type things in OMG. It may not be shocking to me, but it fits the theme.

In recent OMG boxes, they've included some really just plain silly things. And I like a lot of the fun, unique things they try to fit in there, and defend OMG boxes for them, because personally I like receiving them. So personally I don't think it needs to all be over the top ingredients. I'm just attempting to say that when people say they want the OMG boxes to be more OMG, that's what they tend to be asking for.

And if this was a Korean subscription box, I'd be creeped out by that recent addition. But I'd chalk it up to cultural differences. The issue is that these boxes and the entire Memebox Global was started to market to North America (yes, I know it's global now). And they're still making comments about getting things that appeal to the Western market.

It's quite clear how we respond to things like feminine cleansers. This is taking it to a whole new level. And I don't think they can blame cultural differences/barriers.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 19, 2014)

I didn't get OMG but I would happily died of hysteria opening that baby up and finding those masks!  Those would be saved for a *really* awesome occasion like a bachelorette party, 30th (heck, 40th) birthday gift, or a stocking stuffer for my MIL who would crack UP getting that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

Spoilers of homme box on facebook

New spoiler for garden of Eden

http://us.memebox.com/garden-of-eden


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Spoilers of homme box on facebook
> 
> New spoiler for garden of Eden
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/garden-of-eden


Wow, I don't think I see any repeats.

This is a good sign for what's to come, I hope. And I think a lot of people will be happy to see brands like The Face Shop and Missha featuring their skincare in boxes.

And look...A hair styling product. Wonder what this means for Hair Salon.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Spoilers of homme box on facebook
> 
> New spoiler for garden of Eden
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/garden-of-eden


where is the homme box?


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Give me a minute, and I'll put it in the spoilers thread

Posted!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

cheers i am not on the facebook groups


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

oh  I like that spoiler for Garden of Eden - I don't think we've had a  product with those ingredients before



Spoiler



[SIZE=medium]*Spoiler #1 CHARMZONE Gingko Natural Foam Cleansing Cream 150g -retails at $15*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Charmzone’s Ginkgo Natural FoamCleansing Cream contains 1500 mg of gingko leaf extracts and other natural skin-perfecting ingredients to soften skin while gently removing makeup. An essential step in your daily skincare regimen to transform skin to a soft, healthy state, this phenomenal cleansing cream contains high concentrations of antioxidants and nourishment to condition skin for softness and greater absorbency of skincare products that follow. The velvety texture also allows a perfect glide to massage the skin and the facial muscles, supporting natural circulation. [/SIZE]


----------



## moosie (Nov 19, 2014)

Very pleased with the Homme box contents.  Even that one sort of "huh?" item is OK, because my husband will use it.  

I am really curious about whether I can get him to use the



Spoiler



sheet mask or not....


 

This is a good box imo, not WOW great, but solid and useful for what it needed to be.  I'm happy.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 19, 2014)

Except from the first item in the men's box, I think it's a good one.


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I didn't get OMG but I would happily died of hysteria opening that baby up and finding those masks!  Those would be saved for a *really* awesome occasion like a bachelorette party, 30th (heck, 40th) birthday gift, or a stocking stuffer for my MIL who would crack UP getting that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here! If I'd found that in a box, I would have let out an evil laugh as I began to plot the perfect occasion to gift it &gt;:}

~~~

Just looked at the homme box, I agree it's a decent box! Not spectacular, but suits its purpose. I asked my bf if he'd want a box and he said, "Why? I have a bar of body soap in the shower. I use it for my face too, can't it be an all-in-one thing?_ I don't even need a box of stuff_" Sigh. I have a new project now.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Same here! If I'd found that in a box, I would have let out an evil laugh as I began to plot the perfect occasion to gift it &gt;:}
> 
> ~~~
> 
> Just looked at the homme box, I agree it's a decent box! Not spectacular, but suits its purpose. I asked my bf if he'd want a box and he said, "Why? I have a bar of body soap in the shower. I use it for my face too, can't it be an all-in-one thing?_ I don't even need a box of stuff_" Sigh. I have a new project now.


lol i asked my father in law what he wanted for christmas on sunday... he said anything lol

edited to lose extra info


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i asked my father in law what he wanted for christmas on sunday... he said anything lol


"anything" opens up a lot of doors..


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 19, 2014)

Tbh I don't think sending back boxes will make a statement to them.

Memebox definitely knew what they are doing - I mean, look at k-style - putting 3 repeat items from the SAME box, they had to know!


----------



## engawa (Nov 19, 2014)

So many unboxings today! Why do they all come at once ~_~

I'm really glad I cancelled my OMG4/MCWL4/Kstyle4 bundle and got the Dry &amp; sensitive box instead. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 19, 2014)

Genuine question: what are you looking for in the OMG box? I'm reading some complaints and almost no one has actually suggested what they would like to see. How exactly are Memespies supposed to know what you want if you just say what you don't want? Everyone said they wanted something that would make them REALLY go OMG, because apparently mucin and venom and colour changing stuff wasn't enough. Now they make you go OMG, but it's in a bad way? What does OMG in a good way even _mean_? What magical ingredients could possibly wow you?

I'm just really frustrated about the reaction to this box, because I can genuinely see an attempt to improve upon the last editions. The new OMG is _nothing_ like K-Style, where they threw in leftovers without a single care. All the items in OMG are new (except maybe one?), they all have at least some reasoning to their curation, and they have different levels of OMG so that it can appeal to a wider audience.

/rantrantrantsorry


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Genuine question: what are you looking for in the OMG box? I'm reading some complaints and almost no one has actually suggested what they would like to see. How exactly are Memespies supposed to know what you want if you just say what you don't want? Everyone said they wanted something that would make them REALLY go OMG, because apparently mucin and venom and colour changing stuff wasn't enough. Now they make you go OMG, but it's in a bad way? What does OMG in a good way even _mean_? What magical ingredients could possibly wow you?
> 
> I'm just really frustrated about the reaction to this box, because I can genuinely see an attempt to improve upon the last editions. The new OMG is _nothing_ like K-Style, where they threw in leftovers without a single care. All the items in OMG are new (except maybe one?), they all have at least some reasoning to their curation, and they have different levels of OMG so that it can appeal to a wider audience.
> 
> /rantrantrantsorry


You know, we have been suggesting A LOT of ideas everytime an OMG box comes out - even before they started coming out, so I do think it is unfair to state that there are no suggestions.  Maybe folks are tired of repeating themselves everytime this box series comes out. 

A lot of people had posted what they were hoping for in an OMG box a long time ago - venoms, birds nest, and there is even bull semen products out there.    I mean, really out of the way ingredients.  I think they got it right with 2 of the items in the OMG box - the toner is exciting to me and the abalone cream.    I do not view the color changing lipstick to be OMG as we have gotten those before in boxes.  The coochie masks are OMG for shock value, nothing more.   The BB cream - it isn't OMG at all.  It is a BB cream in a jar.  And the hair thing - that looks like grease on a comb.  

So, I am sorry, but the OMG box was, once again, not very interesting to me, outside of the toner &amp; abalone cream.   I forget who originally asked for this type of box, but everyone has expressed an interest in the ingredients being different.  I purchased this box because I thought that OMG 3, with the bee venom product, was getting more in line with the OMG wishes that this board had asked for.     OMG to me is not let's throw some products for your genitals in there, but more of ingredients.  The first OMG box was an epic failure for me, nothing was strange in the ingredient listing at all.  I am not sure why people complained about the venom products in the latter box as that was one of the ingredients that was wanted.

I look at the OMG box and I think it was not curated at all.   The last 3 items are makeup/hair items and have no shock or OMG factor to them.   Only the first three have an OMG factor to them, and one of them was just for shock value, imho.

That is just my opinion.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

@@Bunbunny I am mostly happy with the OMG box series, I like the fun, unique items like the Vitablets and peel off lip tint type stuff. Most people haven't liked the OMG series because they really want the over the top ingredient type stuff, and this has been discussed A LOT.

I like the snail mucin and stuff, and if that was in reference to all what I had been saying...My point was mainly that they put that sort of stuff in other boxes, and it would fit better in OMG boxes that a lot of the things that really aren't "OMG" at all, in any way. I don't think many of us react strongly to things like snail mucin and such at this point, and Memebox doesn't seem to expect us considering how common they are in boxes, and I think a lot of people just want something more unique than that. But I think most of us would be happier with those sorts of items than a lot of items that have been in previous boxes. 

I won't comment on people that say they don't like the OMG series and won't buy anymore from it, because I don't feel that way. I'll never break up with OMG, (unless they do a creepy doll version).

But I think a lot of people think their mask addition was beyond absurd because it's so clear how strongly and negatively we respond to things like feminine cleansers. I think that is the one thing where it should be clear that we don't want it. 

@@biancardi I COMPLETELY agree. I think this reaction to this current box is being separated from the ENDLESS conversation that has gone on since before the OMG box even started. I think tons of people on here and I'm sure on other groups have discussed in depth what they want from an "OMG" type box. And whenever OMG boxes come out, I see people gathering on here to talk about how they want unique ingredients that aren't commonplace. So I do think that has been talked to death, and I think it's quite clear what seems to be the majority of Memeboxers want/expect from those boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

I do have to say, at least they put in TWO masks in the OMG box.  lol  We always complain about only getting one mask - haha.  I wish those were facial sheet masks because black raspberry and pom would have been great!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

To be honest I have liked the OMG boxes up to now but my main issue with 4 is trying to review it


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> A lot of people had posted what they were hoping for in an OMG box a long time ago - venoms, birds nest, and* there is even bull semen products *out there.    I mean, really out of the way ingredients.  I think they got it right with 2 of the items in the OMG box - the toner is exciting to me and the abalone cream.


I can't imagine this having a positive reaction based on the way people have responded to the willy mask. If people are mad by putting the mask on something.. how much happier would they be putting animal semen on their face?



Bunbunny said:


> Genuine question: what are you looking for in the OMG box? I'm reading some complaints and almost no one has actually suggested what they would like to see. How exactly are Memespies supposed to know what you want if you just say what you don't want? Everyone said they wanted something that would make them REALLY go OMG, because apparently mucin and venom and colour changing stuff wasn't enough. Now they make you go OMG, but it's in a bad way? What does OMG in a good way even _mean_? What magical ingredients could possibly wow you?
> 
> I'm just really frustrated about the reaction to this box, because I can genuinely see an attempt to improve upon the last editions. The new OMG is _nothing_ like K-Style, where they threw in leftovers without a single care. All the items in OMG are new (except maybe one?), they all have at least some reasoning to their curation, and they have different levels of OMG so that it can appeal to a wider audience.
> 
> /rantrantrantsorry


 I agree completely. I don't think they can curate a box shocking enough for the MUT ladies. None of the boxes have been 100% "OMG worthy" based on opinions.. what was this, #4? If they didn't like 1, 2, and 3... why are the same people still buying and still complaining? I bet if they made another OMG box, the same would buy it again because it "might be better."

I don't think the omg box deserved this much of a negative reaction. K-style, yes, you should be raging mad- they basically baited and switched CPM in there.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I can't imagine this having a positive reaction based on the way people have responded to the willy mask. If people are mad by putting the mask on something.. how much happier would they be putting animal semen on their face?


But that is an OMG factor that people were interested in.  I am just saying that these were the items that people were discussing.



> agree completely. I don't think they can curate a box shocking enough for the MUT ladies. None of the boxes have been 100% "OMG worthy" based on opinions.. what was this, #4? If they didn't like 1, 2, and 3... why are the same people still buying and still complaining? I bet if they made another OMG box, the same would buy it again because it "might be better."
> 
> I don't think the omg box deserved this much of a negative reaction. K-style, yes, you should be raging mad- they basically baited and switched CPM in there.


BTW - I only purchased the 1st one and didn't bother with 2 &amp; 3.  I only purchased 4 because Memebox had that conversation with Lorna about how #4 was going to be really OMG worthy - otherwise, I wouldn't have bothered.  I do not think it is fair to state that we keep buying and complaining, because that wasn't my case at all.  And I will take your bet, because I am thru with OMG boxes.   They haven't proved that they can curate one.  

I don't think it is fair to state that others cannot feel this way about this box.  I happen to like the MCW4 box, but I don't tell others that their dislike of the box (and there are those that really do not like it) is undeserved.   It is ironic that I only got MCW4 because I wanted to get express on OMG4 so I bundled it.    If it was the other way around, this bundle would have been cancelled when I got MCW3.    So, I was willing to give Memebox another go at the OMG series and I think (and everyone can disagree with me or not) that they failed, once again.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

Are people really responding that negatively to the OMG box as a whole? 

And I do think a lot of people gave it a new chance after someone from Memebox talked about them taking the feedback seriously and drastically improving the OMG4 and...I don't know the details, but it was discussed on here and I believe it was from the woman from Memebox that posts on Facebook?

(I think they had a good idea of what the people wanted, since the abalone spoiler was the sort of direction people seemed to want the OMG box to be taken in.)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Are people really responding that negatively to the OMG box as a whole?


nope it is a good steady box even if it isnt omg... better without the masks


----------



## blinded (Nov 19, 2014)

Someone representing Memebox posted in a fb group that OMG4 was going to be amazing now that they understand what it is people are looking for. That may have swayed people. I remember having FOMO after I read that statement. 

(posted the same time as @cfisher)


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> nope it is a good steady box even if it isnt omg... better without the masks


It's not bad. But I keep seeing "it's not omg enough" complaints.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Are people really responding that negatively to the OMG box as a whole?
> 
> And I do think a lot of people gave it a new chance after someone from Memebox talked about them taking the feedback seriously and drastically improving the OMG4 and...I don't know the details, but it was discussed on here and I believe it was from the woman from Memebox that posts on Facebook?
> 
> *(I think they had a good idea of what the people wanted, since the abalone spoiler was the sort of direction people seemed to want the OMG box to be taken in.)*


yes, they know, but they cannot seem to finish the race with this one.  The last 3 products were so not OMG worthy.   Actually, I am getting more angry now when people are trying to tell me that I cannot be pissed off about this box - lol

Please don't belittle people and their anger - haha


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think it is fair to state that others cannot feel this way about this box.  I happen to like the MCW4 box, but I don't tell others that their dislike of the box (and there are those that really do not like it) is undeserved.


I don't think the box deserved this much criticism and that's how I feel. You are welcome to dislike the box to your heart's content and voice it all over the place. I didn't say you couldn't have an opinion on it too.



biancardi said:


> Actually, I am getting more angry now when people are trying to tell me that I cannot be pissed off about this box - lol
> 
> Please don't belittle people and their anger - haha


You may tag me if you want to reference me.


----------



## avarier (Nov 19, 2014)

yet value pack is back in stock for those that wanted it!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

This is how I view it.  Take the OMG name off the box, and it is an okay box.  There would be no expectations for it.

It is like MCW4 - it isn't a bad box at all, but it doesn't fit the theme of My Cute Wishlist.  That is why people are upset.  If you are going to create a box theme, then stick with it.  But we know memebox has issues with that, which is why I was done after I got OMG 1.  Then the convo with Memebox happened about OMG4 and I decided, well, maybe they finally "got that lightbulb moment".

To me, at least, I feel they didn't deliver on their  theme


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> I don't think the box deserved this much criticism and that's how I feel. You are welcome to dislike the box to your heart's content and voice it all over the place. I didn't say you couldn't have an opinion on it too.
> 
> You may tag me if you want to reference me.


you aren't the only one discounting people's feelings on this box. It was a general statement. 

That is fine that you like this box, but you did go on and project unfair assumptions on people you don't even know or why they purchased this box.    That is what I object to.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought I was unshockable and fine with the OMG boxes until I saw those masks.

I like the box but I cannot review masks....will have to skip over them very fast tbh


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I thought I was unshockable and fine with the OMG boxes until I saw those masks.
> 
> I like the box but I cannot review masks....will have to skip over them very fast tbh


you could state that these are his &amp; her masks and the his is made with black raspberry and the hers is made with pomegranates.  the next item in this box is.....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you could state that these are his &amp; her masks and the his is made with black raspberry and the hers is made with pomegranates.  the next item in this box is.....


i'll probably do that tbh... i really sound like a prude.

I know that but... I don't know... I think I am turned into my mother


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i'll probably do that tbh... i really sound like I prude.
> 
> I know that but... I don't know... I think I am turned into my mother


I am not shocked by the masks, but I am astounded that people put perfumey things down there and think it is okay.  Obviously, based on the responses here, people are viewing them as gag gifts.  For shock value.    I don't know how Koreans view these - perhaps this is a serious product in Korea?  I have no idea.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 19, 2014)

I have tried to google them but can't find any but maybe searching wrong thing


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 19, 2014)

Does anyone know when they will ship the value sets? I got the YET one and am quite curious on what that extra gift will be.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm not into gag gifts. If I were, isn't that what Spencer's is for? (Is that store even around still?)

But, really. Gag gifts in a Memebox/beauty box? 

No. Just, no. 

I would have much preferred some of those "jellyfish wrapped around your face" gel masks from a previous box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not into gag gifts. If I were, isn't that what Spencer's is for? (Is that store even around still?)
> 
> But, really. Gag gifts in a Memebox/beauty box?
> 
> ...


haha....they do have masks made from stuff like that - I mean, Pure Smile makes a bunch of weird ingredient facial masks.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

Concerning the question about what I/we would consider OMG for this box is actually hard. We already use the ingredients that people unfamiliar with K skincare would probably be turned off by- snail mucin, spider extracts, donkey milk, venom. So it's super hard to think of what OMG would look like to me in that context. Bull semen would do it I guess, but I dibt think I'd be brave enough to use it. I like the OMG and even the MCW boxes, but the curation was off, nothing spur cute about MCW4 really. The masks were OMG but not in a good way!

My daughter nearly fell off her chair laughing when I showed them to her! She's taking them for unofficial show and tell to high school tomorrow, Lols.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not into gag gifts. If I were, isn't that what Spencer's is for? (Is that store even around still?)
> 
> But, really. Gag gifts in a Memebox/beauty box?
> 
> ...


It was an Octopus, duh!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Does anyone know when they will ship the value sets? I got the YET one and am quite curious on what that extra gift will be.


I could be wrong, but I'm assuming they will ship at the rate of a regular purchase from the global shop. I don't think they have a general ship date like the boxes do.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

I know, there's sooooo many great face masks with over the top ingredients.

And sorry, octopus! Even better!  :lol:

I think they have PLENTY of options when it comes to items that are "OMG" but also things we'll use and be happy to receive.

I don't think it's really that hard. And I know we all talk about how desensitized we are to the shock value of things like donkey milk, camel milk, snail mucin and bee venom.

But those would still be far better than so many of the items featured in OMG boxes. And far more fitting. 

I would never complain about those showing up in an OMG box. And I feel like some people are misunderstanding our issues with the OMG series.

I wish they just had a panel of people that could give the final word on items and Memeboxes. How amazing would that be? @ would have to be one of our MUT representatives.  :lol:


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

I just received my Skin Juice ampoule and I can see little chunks floating around the bottle. When I take a picture of it, it looks like they are crystals. But when I look at others' pictures their bottle is completely clear. I am not sure if this is normal since it did sit outside in the cold for most of the day in a metal mailbox. Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Nov 20, 2014)

An update to the problem I've had with customer service recently...

I emailed CS again on my other account to change the address for the orders there too. I got a super fast response from Gwen who changed my address with no problem. So the problem really seems to be that one CS representative Jennifer.


----------



## engawa (Nov 20, 2014)

P.S. non Memebox related but Missha has a 40% off sale right now...not sure if that has been mentioned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I just received my Skin Juice ampoule and I can see little chunks floating around the bottle. When I take a picture of it, it looks like they are crystals. But when I look at others' pictures their bottle is completely clear. I am not sure if this is normal since it did sit outside in the cold for most of the day in a metal mailbox. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


mine has little beads in it - that is the vitamin C capsules and are very normal.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I wish they just had a panel of people that could give the final word on items and Memeboxes. How amazing would that be? @fanserviced would have to be one of our MUT representatives.


Bahh--we don't want Memebox to go bankrupt, do we? There's a reason I was locked up in the [ivory] tower and not allowed to wander into the business world!


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 20, 2014)

I really hope I didn't come across as belittling anyone. Everyone has a right to be upset if something didn't turn out the way they wanted it to! I just found some of the claims contrary to what I've heard before. Definitely there are tons of things that have been suggested, but I found that this wasn't the case with this particular conversation -- I didn't think that people might be tired of re-suggesting, which could totally be true.

But as far as things as snail mucin, donkey milk, venom... it's _not_ OMG to most people here. I've seen multiple people shot down for suggesting those things for the OMG boxes because we get those items in regular Memeboxes. And I think something as out there as bull semen is just as OMG as the masks, personally... plenty of people would be very uncomfortable with putting sperm on their face, and whoever mentioned the animal cruelty aspect is absolutely right. Sure, if you can't do bull semen, don't buy the box... but if you can't do some silly masks, also don't buy the box? Right? That is my logic, at least.

There's every right to be upset that you won't use the items (because let's face it, no one is going to). But like, OMG means different things for different people, and I think Memebox did a good job with gathering a variety of items. The lipstick for people who are rather tame (I didn't have anything like that until last month, didn't know they existed). Same with the BB (is it really just a regular BB cream? I would have been so for it if it actually had a gel-type texture). The toner and cream for people who are looking for interesting ingredients. The masks for those who want to be weirded out. The hair thing definitely doesn't sound interesting or OMG to me, but maybe to someone else.

Anyway, that's just my opinion! Sorry for the rants. I thought MCWL4 fit the theme of "cute", too. Perhaps the horrors of the Blogger's and K-Style boxes have lowered my expectations...


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 20, 2014)

I just saw OMG 4 and I was like WHAT?... let me read it again.....What? I guess it  truly has the OMG factor.

Off the topic of OMG box: Yesterday I got the Little Mermaid box. I 've noticed that Grinif Peeling Spray's expiration date is May 2015. Do you girls have the same date?


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 20, 2014)

Still waiting for my little mermaid to swim to me lol


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got in and just finished catching up on all the meme events of today.

Wow! What a bust on K-Style. I am really feeling you folks who put your money down on that one. Not kool. (And I liked CPM2). That was some bad juju :/

I think it was a fair point to say that the MUT ladies would be difficult to satisfy on the OMG front. You're not your average Memebox bears. I really think being as educated on K-beauty as most of the women here are, and the sheer buying power displayed a few days ago with all the lists posted, the Memebox MUT ladies reside on an extreme end of the Memebox customer continuum. On the other side are the occasional buyers or n00bs who would be thrilled and shocked by some of the ingredients many of us think of as everyday, at this point. It is true that many of the items are not OMG in any sense. But overall, I would have really liked this box. Totally solid. And yes.... Dare I say it? Even the genital masks!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

If they want to put snail mucin items and "venom" items into OMG boxes. I don't think we'd be making some big fuss about it, which I feel like some people think based on what some of us are saying. I think what some of us are trying to say is that those items are put into regular boxes on a CONSTANT basis. So ignoring the fact that yeah it would be silly to fill the OMG boxes with things we receive regularly, for me it's about the fact that OMG boxes should feature things that are more OMG than what we receive constantly.

I don't think any of us arguing that snail mucin and donkey milk may be strange to K beauty newcomers. And I don't think any of us are saying we'd throw some massive fit if they showed up in our boxes here and there. 

If they're struggling to find products like abalone cream, go ahead and put in a snail mucin, or venom product, cocoon products, or even a volcanic roller. But those should not be the "main attraction," when the whole purpose of doing an OMG box should be to put things in it we don't receive elsewhere CONSTANTLY. 

We've established that Memebox knows what we mean by OMG. I'm basing this on the fact that someone from Memebox apparently flat out stated this, and then said how this box would really wow us and so on. And I'm done trying to justify things as being a coincidence. Was it a coincidence that the ONLY item in the Blogger's Choice box was the ONLY item bloggers really liked? NO. Was it a coincidence that the abalone cream was used as a spoiler, and ended up being the one item that fits what people say they want from OMG boxes? I just don't think so. 

As for the general responses to things like feminine cleansers and such...That's definitely not a MUT thing. It's not a North American only thing. I've heard lots of response to such things, none have been good. People thinking it's hilarious and making jokes about it, I don't think that really counts as a "positive response" either. 

Honestly, do any of us really want to receive these items?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I just saw OMG 4 and I was like WHAT?... let me read it again.....What? I guess it  truly has the OMG factor.
> 
> Off the topic of OMG box: Yesterday I got the Little Mermaid box. I 've noticed that Grinif Peeling Spray's expiration date is May 2015. Do you girls have the same date?


Mine is Dec 2015 if I am reading it correctly.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

i have to admit I am also worried about these feminine hygeine products as there is a chance that they will cause irritation if used and there is also a chance of allergy and tbh that would be nasty.

I would never put anything like that down there unless a doctor prescribed it.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

Ppl are really going cream crackers bananas over those genital masks in the Memesphere.That's what they are, right? Genital masks? I'm really surprised at the reaction to them. At best some think it's hysterical and at worst ppl are offended and can't even talk about them.

I'm pretty sure everyone on this forum is over 20yrs old. So, I don't understand what the big deal is. We spend all kinds of time and money primping our faces, hair, and being vain about every part of our body ... But the penis and vagina are offensive?

Even 10 years ago when I worked in daycare we went to great pains to teach small children the names of ALL their body parts, so they would have a healthy body image and the words to talk about their bodies... And they really taught us a thing or two about being body positive by the end of it.

I know we all come from different places and have different ideas about things, but yeah... The response seemed a bit over the top. Not just here ... everywhere. I'm sure glad some people were able to have fun with it. I'd also lay bets that a lot of people, even some of the "shocked" ones will let curiosity get the better of them. ... And why not? We're all grown-ups. Life is short. Have some fun with it. You also got your OMG moment no matter which way you slice it.

: )

I knew I shoulda got that damn box!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i have to admit I am also worried about these feminine hygeine products as there is a chance that they will cause irritation if used and there is also a chance of allergy and tbh that would be nasty.
> 
> I would never put anything like that down there unless a doctor prescribed it.


Agreed, in the sense I think one has to be especially aware of anything hitting the nether region. Hopefully, the thoughtfulness that goes into some of the skincare products is taken to the next level with these kinds of personal products.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Ppl are really going cream crackers bananas over those genital masks in the Memesphere.That's what they are, right? Genital masks? I'm really surprised at the reaction to them. At best some think it's hysterical and at worst ppl are offended and can't even talk about them.
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone on this forum is over 20yrs old. So, I don't understand what the big deal is. We spend all kinds of time and money primping our faces, hair, and being vain about every part of our body ... But the penis and vagina are offensive?
> 
> ...


I'm going to put my thoughts in a spoiler in case people don't want to read any more about the genital masks...



Spoiler



I think the issue for people on this board, at least, is just the inappropriateness of genital products in a beauty box. Memebox is not marketed as a lifestyle box. There are boxes specifically made for down-there fun stuff, and if people are interested in those items, they'll buy those boxes.

In terms of being offensive, I think that the way some of these products have been described (not the genital masks, but other genital products that have been in Memeboxes) is actually pretty degrading (as in, you should be ashamed of your stinky menstruating vagina). I'm not offended by the idea of genitals or talking about them--they're great! But I don't want a beauty box service sending me scented items to cover up my shameful au naturel nether region.

The genital masks seem more for moisturization, but are still scented. However, I think the main issue is that Memebox has been given plenty of feedback along the lines of "stay out of my crotch," yet they still put these masks in this box.

Sorry for the long rambles--my main point is I don't think people here are offended by their own bodies, but my Memebox's failure to listen to customer feedback and intrusion into body parts where they don't belong.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch - Well said.

After reading through (literally) pages discussing sending back boxes, a completely useless conversation that solved nothing, and the OMG box I'm disheartened by how some are reacting. Personally, when I opened the box tonight I was a bit OMG! and thought....did Meme really go there? I actually laughed out loud. I'll be honest, I opened up the box to see exactly what they were about and how they were applied and then my next thought was holy crap my husband would get a huge kick out of this after having a few cocktails. I don't ever think I would apply something of this nature to my body due to having super sensitive skin but it would certainly be a fun night just trying to convince my husband to try it. Seriously ladies, lighten up and enjoy yourself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would I have preferred to receive a few face masks instead? ABSOLUTELY! But it's an OMG box, not a Mask box.

Perhaps because I'm older or have 8 boxes sitting on the couch next to me that I've only just opened because I haven't had the time, I'm not upset or outraged about the products in most boxes and have trouble seeing why so many are. When you purchase a box it's like playing the lottery, sometimes you win and mostly you lose. I tend to lean toward the fact that we win most of the time and even if you're not 100% satisfied with a box most times you receive a few products that more than cover what you pay.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

For people in the US:



Spoiler



There's a value set with the Missha Time Revolution The First Treatment Essence and the matching mist in the USA shop for $35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

@@theori3 I think you just covered my biggest issues with it perfectly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

tbh most of the complaints were never about omg4 tbh and there was a lot of banter about omg4 rather than complaints.

kstyle4 was a barking box... cutie pie and other leftovers


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

I haven't even looked at the spoiler thread @@Jane George so I have no idea what is in K-Style but I think the second part of my post applies to all boxes. Don't get me wrong, the box could be crappy as hell but it's not the first time people have received a shit box and it won't be the last time.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't even looked at the spoiler thread @@Jane George so I have no idea what is in K-Style but I think the second part of my post applies to all boxes. Don't get me wrong, the box could be crappy as hell but it's not the first time people have received a shit box and it won't be the last time.


I feel like there's a big difference between a badly curated box or items that people just aren't interested in, and what they did with KStyle.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't even looked at the spoiler thread @@Jane George so I have no idea what is in K-Style but I think the second part of my post applies to all boxes. Don't get me wrong, the box could be crappy as hell but it's not the first time people have received a shit box and it won't be the last time.


I definitely agree that you win some, you lose some with these types of boxes. However, with K-Style...



Spoiler



the issue is that there were 3 items from CPM2, and they were 3 of the worst items in that box. Definitely seemed like there was little thought or effort put into that box!

ETA: I originally put CPM3, meant #2!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

Kstyle is a very unique case.....


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@BlackMagwitch - Well said.
> 
> After reading through (literally) pages discussing sending back boxes, a completely useless conversation that solved nothing, and the OMG box I'm disheartened by how some are reacting. Personally, when I opened the box tonight I was a bit OMG! and thought....did Meme really go there? I actually laughed out loud. I'll be honest, I opened up the box to see exactly what they were about and how they were applied and then my next thought was holy crap my husband would get a huge kick out of this after having a few cocktails. I don't ever think I would apply something of this nature to my body due to having super sensitive skin but it would certainly be a fun night just trying to convince my husband to try it. Seriously ladies, lighten up and enjoy yourself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would I have preferred to receive a few face masks instead? ABSOLUTELY! But it's an OMG box, not a Mask box.
> 
> Perhaps because I'm older or have 8 boxes sitting on the couch next to me that I've only just opened because I haven't had the time, I'm not upset or outraged about the products in most boxes and have trouble seeing why so many are. When you purchase a box it's like playing the lottery, sometimes you win and mostly you lose. I tend to lean toward the fact that we win most of the time and even if you're not 100% satisfied with a box most times you receive a few products that more than cover what you pay.


I'm using spoilers again in case people are just over these masks and don't want to think about them anymore, lol.



Spoiler



I get what you're saying here, and had I bought OMG4, the same type of situation probably would have taken place in my household with us laughing about it and then turning it into a romantic game, but one thing that hasn't really been touched on is not everyone has another person to share the other mask with and laugh about it with, and even those who do might not have a partner of the opposite gender to use the other mask. That's just a thought that popped into my head a few minutes ago, but something that might also be factoring into people's distaste for the masks.

ETA: If I had gotten those masks, I do think they would have ended up unused in the garbage even if we joked about it, because risking irritation down there just isn't worth it!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

As a marketing trick, OMG 4 is brilliant. It gets people talking about the brand (positively or negatively, doesn't matter), people will be curious and check the site out..,they might purchase a box just to see what all the fuss is...sale done.

Yes there will be people offended but most I think thought it was funny, slightly embarrassing perhaps but nothing more. As several have said, for someone getting married, it would create a lot of laughs. Even my mum in her 70s would find it funny. Would you use either of them? Highly unlikely. You might open them to see the sizes etc and the product would get on your hands (so moisturise those).

K Style is completely different. It was leftovers and should have been sold as much. Christmas Leftover box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm using spoilers again in case people are just over these masks and don't want to think about them anymore, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying and perhaps that does make some who don't have a partner or a partner of the same sex a bit irritated. On the other hand, is it really any different than me reciving a product for oily/acne prone skin that I have no use for?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I get what you're saying and perhaps that does make some who don't have a partner or a partner of the same sex a bit irritated. On the other hand, is it really any different than me reciving a product for oily/acne prone skin that I have no use for?


for me... yes.

i can pass on oily stuff to a woman's refuge or to a friend but cant do that with those masks. they just end up in the bin


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Kstyle is a very unique case.....


I looked and I certainly wouldn't have been thrilled if I received that box. In fact, a few times I considered buying CPM just for the Appletox and Hallabong but never pulled the trigger because I knew the rest of the items would end up in the bin or on a list.
ETA: And glad I didn't as it appears they're dividing up the boxes to get rid of them and the Hallabong ended up in Dry &amp; Sensitive.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I looked and I certainly wouldn't have been thrilled if I received that box. In fact, a few times I considered buying CPM just for the Appletox and Hallabong but never pulled the trigger because I knew the rest of the items would end up in the bin or on a list.


compared to that the scary doll box is fab tbh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> compared to that the scary doll box is fab tbh


I dreaded the thought of trying to find people that would be willing to take those creepy dolls in a swap (I have two of them).

But I can not even imagine having a KStyle box and having to try find people to swap for all those items. Yikes!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I get what you're saying and perhaps that does make some who don't have a partner or a partner of the same sex a bit irritated. On the other hand, is it really any different than me reciving a product for oily/acne prone skin that I have no use for?


That is a good point. There do just seem to be so many different reasons why people dislike those masks, some of which were communicated to Memebox beforehand... it just seems like a poor choice on Memebox's part. I suppose part of why people are being so vocal about these masks is because they *really* don't want to see any more genital products in boxes. I've been lucky enough to dodge all of the boxes that contained them so far, but I would be pretty irritated about getting one, as it would just end up in the trash (and I seriously hoard my cosmetics, I've yet to throw away anything from Memebox).


----------



## OiiO (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> compared to that the scary doll box is fab tbh


That creepy doll should have been in the OMG box.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Any predictions for the new collab box being released this week? I haven't looked much into the collab person, does anyone have any thoughts about whether the box might feature more makeup, skincare, or a good balance of both?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

tbh I saw something that concerned me on the instagram for memebox global. She only seems to have chosen the products yesterday from what it says on there... it makes me wonder how she is choosing and if she has tried them out.

also, makes me wonder if it will be mainly local bloggers/ meme elite hauls from the local area to their office now


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

My Lovely Boutique has shipped...just hope its not old stock too...


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm going to put my thoughts in a spoiler in case people don't want to read any more about the genital masks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you mentioned that point about negativity in regard to the way some of these things are marketed. I think it's really wrong to view any part of a woman's body as dirty, or refer to a smell as 'stench' (which someone else posted about previously). I can forgive some of that as a language barrier situation. However, I am definitely not cool with those types of messages.

To the point about it not belonging in the boxes, I respectfully disagree. We lotion and potion all over our skin with these products and I think suddenly labelling a part of the body "inappropriate" is honestly subjective. The way I see it, this all falls under body care. Laying a mask on your bikini area to soften the skin, is hardly like including a bottle of lube. That, I would agree is lifestyle or an Adult themed item. But if we're talking about caring for our bodies and skin, I think the trigger point is really, how comfortable are we with this particular body part? Clearly, not all that comfortable since many want to steer clear of this stuff altogether. Totally fine. To each their own. I just think it's a bit much to vilify any product that might be genital related. Genitals are body parts. I feel like good/bad is what we project on to them.

Also what if this had been a bikini wax product dealing with the exact same area? Would that be inappropriate? I really think it's our subjective meaning that what we attaching to this thing.

I totally support anyone who just doesn't feel comfortable with this stuff. Simply plop it in your orange lipsticks bin. : ) I suppose I'm just saying... Not all of us understand the strong reaction to it, that's all.

Thanks for your thoughtful response Theori3... Appreciated the distinctions you made.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

just finished catching up on the thread after shopping all day (wonderful), was popping out to bleed myself dry at MAC when the DHL man pulled up behind me again, with my OMG/K-Style/MCWL bundle (2 days in a row now, wonder if he can deliver something tomorrow and we'll try for a hat-trick).

Thought on the boxes (because I have an opinion and I like to voice it like a real lady)

OMG 4 -



Spoiler



It's ok, not really OMG by my standards, personally I think it's the least impressive OMG box we have received.

The masks were cool at first, then I realised they were for my lady bits and his manly bits. I won't use it, I know the risks of using stuff down there and thrush is a surprisingly easy infection to develop when you start playing with stuff like this. Memespies, you need to stop with products like this, sure it's funny (I had a giggle) and if you want to toss them in as a 'bonus' just for fun that's ok but stick a little 'bonus' sticker on it so we know and don't let it take the place of another product that could go in the box.

I don't know what a 'returning toner' is but ok, toners are good.

Abalone cream, f*&amp;k yeah!

Magic lipstick.. fun but I got yellow to orange and the tip of mine is smooshed. 

BB cream: Foundation in a pot, not cool. I'll likely pass this on.

Hair fixer: I never wear my hair back so will also pass this on.



MCWL 4



Spoiler



Apple red tox: Might be the only person happy to receive this ha! I've not got one in a box yet so I'm ok with it.

Candy Stick: Orange. Do not want

Yedah creams: So small it's offensive, I'll try them but the size annoys me.

Liquid eye liner: If it's not a gel pot or a felt tip it's not going near my face. I'm probably the only makeup artist willing to admit that brush tip liners are the bane of my existence.

pig-nose thingy: so cute, will use

choosy lip thingy: Wanted a lip patch!!! Pleased to have this.

Snail hand cream: Will use

Nose pack: These types of things never work on me but I'll give them a go

Not a bad box, I'm ok with it but I can see why others are disappointed.



K-Style



Spoiler



Oh My God. No.

Mascara: Always happy to receive mascara.

Matte lip crayon: No. Also I'm sick of little dolly faces on products, we already had a full box of that.

Eye Shadow: I raged when I saw this. The packaging is stupid and they sent me BLUE.

Purple foundation: I'm familiar with the beautiful pigmentation of Revecen cream products so I know this isn't going to be a good brightening base for people with a heavy yellow undertone, it's just going to be a purple foundation. Looks like I'll be going as a carebear or my little pony for next halloween.

Gel liner: Yes! finally!

Lip gloss: packaging is pretty but my heart says no.

I don't like this box and if I get another crappy CPM2 item in a future box I will poop in a box and send it to memebox with a note saying "here are my unwanted leftovers" (I won't do that but I'm trying to express my anger)


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm really glad you mentioned that point about negativity in regard to the way some of these things are marketed. I think it's really wrong to view any part of a woman's body as dirty, or refer to a smell as 'stench' (which someone else posted about previously). I can forgive some of that as a language barrier situation. However, I am definitely not cool with those types of messages.
> 
> To the point about it not belonging in the boxes, I respectfully disagree. We lotion and potion all over our skin with these products and I think suddenly labelling a part of the body "inappropriate" is honestly subjective. The way I see it, this all falls under body care. Laying a mask on your bikini area to soften the skin, is hardly like including a bottle of lube. That, I would agree is lifestyle or an Adult themed item. But if we're talking about caring for our bodies and skin, I think the trigger point is really, how comfortable are we with this particular body part? Clearly, not all that comfortable since many want to steer clear of this stuff altogether. Totally fine. To each their own. I just think it's a bit much to vilify any product that might be genital related. Genitals are body parts. I feel like good/bad is what we project on to them.
> 
> ...


If it was just for the bikini area, I think that would be one thing... But did you see the shape of the men's mask? Lol. The name of the masks is also first love, I think, so I'd say it's getting into the realm of adult-themed products.
Eta: I think that people might be more okay with a moisturizing product that they wouldn't be worried about putting down there... As in, something super simple and gentle and unscented.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I totally think that's a good approach. You have to employ humour and a sense of adventure. : )

I don't have a partner but I would have been amused with these girl/boy packs. The same way I try to be aware of the ingredients in my moisturizer or what's in my dinner, I'd make sure these were naturally scented or fairly innocuous with the ingredients before trying them out.

As for the guy's mask I'd give it to one of my queer buddies that likes to pamper himself. I think lots of ppl would give it a try for a laugh.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

Spoiler



I think part of why it goes into the "adult themed" category is because it's treated as a his and hers sort of thing. And that seems to be implied, largely in part due to its name as @@theori3 mentioned. 

And products like this do tend to be listed on sites with little ads that imply women need this sort of rubbish to better themselves. It's a huge issue with Korean and Asian products, especially with whitening creams (often meant for intimate parts of the bodies) and feminine cleansers/feminine "perfumes."

If the ladies of MUT received bikini zone specific wax kits in a random box like Global 16, I think a lot of people would be irritated. Regardless of whether or not they were willing to use them or purchased such things. And for me, it's not about it being a bikini zone area item. But I don't agree with the comparison between bikini wax strips and this product. Two different worlds in my opinion. 

An while I do understand some people not agreeing with the reasons people are annoyed with this situation. I find it hard to believe that those same people can't understand why people are annoyed by the situation.

And as has been mentioned....For months now there has been constant comments about staying out of our lady bits. Endless jokes about it. And it's clear that such things aren't really welcomed in the boxes. 

Everyone that's said they don't really care about the item...I don't think I read one out of dozens of people saying they were interested in using this item. And those that made comments about how they just thought the whole situation was funny, pretty much all specifically mentioned that they wouldn't use it. It's a novelty item/gag gift/put in there just for shock value. I don't think that's something people want in a Memebox, or any general beauty box.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think part of why it goes into the "adult themed" category is because it's treated as a his and hers sort of thing. And that seems to be implied, largely in part due to its name as @@theori3 mentioned.
> 
> And products like this do tend to be listed on sites with little ads that imply women need this sort of rubbish to better themselves. It's a huge issue with Korean and Asian products, especially with whitening creams (often meant for intimate parts of the bodies) and feminine cleansers/feminine "perfumes."
> 
> ...


I'm annoyed that it's a $2 filler item and one of them I can't even use if I wanted to!!! Chuck in a sheet mask with a whacky ingredient or name and I'll be thrilled to bits! My little lady doesn't need a mask, she's done ok without one for 30 years! haha


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

I think its perhaps time to move on? People have their views, they've expressed them. Memespies will no doubt have read the comments. I would like to see what is in the boxes being shipped out soon. Spoiler for Garden of Eden looks ok. Nothing earthshattering but definitely something I'd use. My thanksgiving boxes made it to Scotland (via Germany and East Midlands in England) and are in a van heading my way! Should also get the Tink box today or tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like VIPs aren't getting to purchase the new box earlier either so scramble tomorrow! Wonder if the girl on the left on the Facebook page is Gwen?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

@@Zaralis I would have loved some over the top gel sheet mask with crazy ingredients. Or even one of those 5 packs of Pure Smile masks in one of their crazy versions like Jellyfish or Placenta. And we all know they can get those for next to nothing. :lol:

I can't remember....Did the jellyfish masks ever show up in any of the boxes that had Pure Smile masks? 

I really do want to try that one, but can't seem to find anywhere that sells them.

That sure would make a great addition to a future box. Hint, hint.  :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

I would actually love to see Memebox do a sheet mask value set, one box with tame, normal masks and one with crazy, weird ingredients.

Oh Memebox! Go Curate! Please Please!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I would actually love to see Memebox do a sheet mask value set, one box with tame, normal masks and one with crazy, weird ingredients.
> 
> Oh Memebox! Go Curate! Please Please!!


Honestly, with the mask boxes now only usually contain a few actual sheet masks (whereas in the beginning they seemed to be pretty much all sheet masks), I'd love it if they did a sheet mask box.

I LOVE the mask box as it is, and I love that we get things like 7 Seconds and Elizavecca collagen packs, and sleeping packs, etc. So it would be nice if they did a separate sheet mask box. 

On a side note....Has anyone seen tracking on their Wine and Cheese? I'm wondering if it will arrive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got the shining crystal lip gloss, which I won in the sampling event... The box looks a hot pink mess! It is sticky! The lipgloss leaked all over it! I hope they send me a replacement!

On a happier note, my thanksgiving boxes should come soon! ^^


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

@@theori3 Haha... First Love?? That's a bit kreepy. But I think it's a language thing again, don't you? It's almost like they're trying to make it sexy for marketing. I'll definitely give you that it sounds suggestive though. It's a moisturizing mask right?? I might be missing something since I don't actually HAVE the product. And yeah, I saw the photo of the package with the diagram. I dunno... It's just a moisturizing thing... I didn't get that it was sex related. Then again, who the H-E-double hockey sticks knows for sure!??

@@cfisher Well, those ads as you say, are exactly that, rubbish. How are we supposed to feel good about our bodies when we're being told to perfume and over cleanse? It all seems very 1970's. Very Summers Eve.

I guess that's where my confusion lies ... That they are two totally separate worlds when they would both just appear to be grooming products. You can totally correct me if I'm wrong about that too. Although the packaging seems suggestive, is it a mask or something sexual? You have a lot more knowledge of Korean products than I do.

I can only speak for myself and say that yeah, I sincerely don't understand. If it's not a product saying women are foul and need to perfume themselves, and it's not a product for sexual activity, then I really don't understand why we're saying it's inappropriate. Is it not similar to a moisturizer after a bikini trim or wax?

Yes, it seems clear that those who are against these products are vocal about it. (And I agree that some may have been anti-female in the past). But in regard to this particular product, the backlash and saying it's inappropriate also makes it an unfriendly environment to come out with "Hey! We're doing dual masks tonight. Woohoo!"

I hope I haven't offended anyone ... I really like you ladies and I don't intend to stir anyone up with my comments. But you all seem grounded and intelligent enough to ponder, debate, and voice conflicting viewpoints while still maintaining a positive environment on the boards.

You ladies rock! ... Now gimme your vagina masks!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

@@Zaralis My little lady??? LOL

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Honestly, with the mask boxes now only usually contain a few actual sheet masks (whereas in the beginning they seemed to be pretty much all sheet masks), I'd love it if they did a sheet mask box.
> 
> I LOVE the mask box as it is, and I love that we get things like 7 Seconds and Elizavecca collagen packs, and sleeping packs, etc. So it would be nice if they did a separate sheet mask box.
> 
> On a side note....Has anyone seen tracking on their Wine and Cheese? I'm wondering if it will arrive today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the mask boxes with different types too and I'll likely buy a few more as they are released, I know people weren't overly joyed with the last miracle mask box but being my first mask box I was quite happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Zaralis I would have loved some over the top gel sheet mask with crazy ingredients. Or even one of those 5 packs of Pure Smile masks in one of their crazy versions like Jellyfish or Placenta. And we all know they can get those for next to nothing. :lol:
> 
> I can't remember....Did the jellyfish masks ever show up in any of the boxes that had Pure Smile masks?
> 
> ...


I don't know about placenta. Who's placenta is it?? I would give the jellyfish a try ...please post if you find it somewhere.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> @@Zaralis My little lady??? LOL
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahahah yup, she's a little lady, I like to respect my body so special parts get special names hahaha.

I know people are requesting a move on from the his &amp; hers masks but I just noticed the women's one is bio-cellulose and the box says 'prepare it in advance before meeting that someone special' I'm not mad at it, the more I think about it the funnier it gets but I do wish this had been added as a 'bonus' item rather than a stand alone item for the box.

I wonder if you can walk around with them on.. 

Ahh crap, there is a possibility that I might try this.. I wonder if I can work out a way to review it without being a total creep.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 20, 2014)

^ Creepy.... anyways - I'm curious to know if Memebox will discontinue with loading up with all Memebox's and concentrate more on there individual items for sale now....I'm also waiting for my WTF +CHEESE Bundle to get a tracking notification!!! errrr its been so long and twice now that they have changed the shipping date! I'm getting anxious.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I don't know about placenta. Who's placenta is it?? I would give the jellyfish a try ...please post if you find it somewhere.


Now this is actually fascinating for me, I recently did a waxing course and I was talking to one of the girls there who was born, raised and gave birth to her own children in China before coming to Australia. She said it is VERY common there for women to keep the placenta from their first born for.. I'm not sure what but I believe beauty related things and when she had her first child one of the mothers in her room asked if she kept the placenta, when she told the lady that she didn't the woman was shocked.

Apparently it's also common for people to take the discarded placentas from first born children and sell them.

I think with products that contain placenta they use animal products though.. I hope.

To make this Meme related, I'd like to see more value sets and Thank you sets hahah


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I haven't even looked at the spoiler thread @@Jane George so I have no idea what is in K-Style but I think the second part of my post applies to all boxes. Don't get me wrong, the box could be crappy as hell but it's not the first time people have received a shit box and it won't be the last time.


this is true.  I guess I just had higher hopes because of memebox's response and the spoiler.    Live and learn!  Like I said, it is not a bad box.  But it does not fit the OMG theme to me (which shouldn't be surprising to me at all at this stage)  I am not shocked by the masks,  just worried about putting scented things down there.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> this is true.  I guess I just had higher hopes because of memebox's response and the spoiler.    Live and learn!  Like I said, it is not a bad box.  But it does not fit the OMG theme to me (which shouldn't be surprising to me at all at this stage)  I am not shocked by the masks,  just worried about putting scented things down there.


Mum suggested I put it on a butt cheek, then I thought it might work on my neck.. I'm nervous to use it on my lady bits, imagine having a bad reaction that won't heal on it's self and having to go to the doctor for that one.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

@BlackMagwitch  There is a "description" on the box -  Point Mask will moisture and nourish your skin.  Your skin is precious to you (ohh, shades of Gollum here!! lol).  you see it, you touch it, you feel it!  Prepare it in advance before meeting that special someone.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @BlackMagwitch  There is a "description" on the box -  Point Mask will moisture and nourish your skin.  Your skin is precious to you (ohh, shades of Gollum here!! lol).  you see it, you touch it, you feel it!  Prepare it in advance before meeting that special someone.


oh my on the 'you touch it' lol....... my precious :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Mum suggested I put it on a butt cheek, then I thought it might work on my neck.. I'm nervous to use it on my lady bits, imagine having a bad reaction that won't heal on it's self and having to go to the doctor for that one.


butt cheek might work!! haha


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh my on the 'you touch it' lol....... my precious :lol:


haha, yeah it is definitely sexy times with these masks.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> haha, yeah it is definitely sexy times with these masks.


oh my... too many bad thoughts...


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

I have just asked the man if he would hypothetically use the mask, he said "sure".


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

lol paul said no

wonder if wtf and booze and nibbles (wine and cheese) got off yesterday?

sick of the delays since it was due 7th when i ordered


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol paul said no
> 
> wonder if wtf and booze and nibbles (wine and cheese) got off yesterday?
> 
> sick of the delays since it was due 7th when i ordered


I have been checking DHL for shipping but nothing so far, if it had shipped on time I should have seen it last night considering time difference but nothing yet.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I have been checking DHL for shipping but nothing so far, if it had shipped on time I should have seen it last night considering time difference but nothing yet.


i think dhl are having issues but i expected details from memebox by now or someone to receive notification it was on the way if sent yesterday


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I have been checking DHL for shipping but nothing so far, if it had shipped on time I should have seen it last night considering time difference but nothing yet.


same with UPS.  Nothing yet. 

Maybe memebox is scared to tell us that it is delayed again, after the backlash they got last time  - people were cancelling boxes


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

i just want honesty....i'm a big girl they can tell me the truth

surely ups would have told you by now


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 20, 2014)

I can understand that but I'd still prefer to know, perhaps they are likely to be shipped out in the next 48 hrs or something so they don't feel it's necessary to notify us.. I dunno but I'm keen for them to arrive!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

Hmmm...I don't think Wine &amp; Cheese has shipped yet.  I have two shipments showing up on my UPS MyChoice calendar with a status of "shipping label prepared" as of 10/20, but I bet that's my Etude House/911 and Scrub2/VolumeUp/Oil Therapy bundles.  Delivery is tentatively scheduled for Friday, but I bet that will change to Monday once they actually leave the warehouse. 

I could be wrong about Wine &amp; Cheese, but I do think it has been delayed again.  Not the end of the world, but frustrating!  I think I will have to buy a Holika Holika Wine Sleeping Mask from BNK to make myself feel better, lol.

Also, regarding yesterday's boxes, the only thing I'm even slightly upset/disappointed/offended by is the K-Style 4 box.  That was just insulting.  Otherwise, I was pleasantly surprised by the rest of the boxes...MCW4 was a step up from scary doll box, even with repeats, and I got a lot of good laughs out of the OMG masks.  Hell, maybe I'll even use them on my feet somehow...they could use the extra moisture.  I think I'm just so far beyond product overload that it's hard for me to get as excited as I once did, but I still see the value/usefulness in most of my boxes, and there's usually at least one product that ends up making a whole box worth it for me.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

gotta agree. personally i think they always knew there would be a longer delay and only did short one to stop people cancelling... could be wrong at that but don't think I am


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

just occured to me we'll get our WTF after those going standard


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> same with UPS.  Nothing yet.
> 
> Maybe memebox is scared to tell us that it is delayed again, after the backlash they got last time  - people were cancelling boxes


And it wouldn't be just this box as well. I am already on the fence about cancelling Innisfree, and this would solidify it for me. I mean, I have it bundled with CPM2. It seems that I'm destined to receive most of those products over the next few months anyways, so I'm not in any rush to get those boxes to me.

I'm also trying to get my Memestuffs in order before I get my next batch of boxes. Is it me, or do they send out an inordinate amount of cleansers/toners/creams? When I was using the k-beauty products in a Western skin routine, I didn't think I needed anything else. Now, I'm trying to pick boxes based on the fact that they might contain essences/boosters.

My FOMO is high for Skincare Elixers. I really hope yesterday's box fills some of my void so I don't need to invest in single products just yet.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

cleansers and creams yep toners not so much

also loads of eye creams, hand creams, ampoules, serums..... 

tbh I need nothing much for about three years or probably more


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

memebox really is the pokemon of beauty boxes. Due to FOMO we want to catch them all.


----------



## Fae (Nov 20, 2014)

I have so many cleansers from Memebox! It always takes me so much time to get through cleansers! Am I the only one? ^^


----------



## yunii (Nov 20, 2014)

Fae said:


> I have so many cleansers from Memebox! It always takes me so much time to get through cleansers! Am I the only one? ^^


You aren't the only one. I always have to give them away to friends because I can't use them all.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> memebox really is the pokemon of beauty boxes. Due to FOMO we want to catch them all.


I agree with you Jane I am lucky to have a lot of stuff that will take me a long time to get through - but I'm happy that I use the stuff and don't horde - there are certain things that run out faster than others and like you I think toners are few and far between also make up removers and essence.

The thing I have way way too much of is cleansers - but it's ok I'll go through them too

Now I'm just waiting too see what lovely stuff is in the volume up box


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

Loll @@yunii and @@Fae that's what I was typing - so many cleansers!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

cleansers are going into every stocking stuffer/gift bag this year!! haha


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm glad for them though I have two on the go all the time one for the house one for the gym - I'm one of those people who doesn't rotate - I just use one thing until it's used up.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

Fae said:


> I have so many cleansers from Memebox! It always takes me so much time to get through cleansers! Am I the only one? ^^


I try the cleanser on my face and if I don't like it, I put it in the shower to use on my body. It makes it easy to use them up quick. Plus they seem to to combat dry skin better than a regular body wash. I use the moistures on my body too if they didn't do to much for my face.


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I try the cleanser on my face and if I don't like it, I put it in the shower to use on my body. It makes it easy to use them up quick. Plus they seem to to combat dry skin better than a regular body wash. I use the moistures on my body too if they didn't do to much for my face.


I use face cream that's too heavy for me as foot cream. Waste not want not, I say. :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I use face cream that's too heavy for me as foot cream. Waste not want not, I say. :lol:


I use them as sleeping masks lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

lol i am yet to find one too heavy

althouh I did see someone on youtube moaning that weleda skin food was a really heavy moisturiser.... yep it is for elbows, knees, cuticles, rough points on body... could try it on my dry face in the deep winter though as atm my moisturiser and a sleeping pack ain't that rich overnight


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol i am yet to find one too heavy
> 
> althouh I did see someone on youtube moaning that weleda skin food was a really heavy moisturiser.... yep it is for elbows, knees, cuticles, rough points on body... could try it on my dry face in the deep winter


It's so strange western creams make me look greasy but even heavy Korean ones I've tried haven't caused an oil slick on my face


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It's so strange western creams make me look greasy but even heavy Korean ones I've tried haven't caused an oil slick on my face


atm i am trying out a western cream but layering it with my secretkey intense ice sleeping pack... which is nearly finished. :huh:

but had it 14weeks


----------



## flushblush (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm really only overloaded with the Vitamin Dessert cleansers - I have 3 freaking tubs of them, lol. I have a wide variety of moisturizers to last me the next bazillion trillion years, though. I guess I could give some away, but I kind of selfishly want to try them all somehow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

@@flushblush i'll have three when bloggers thumbs up thumbs down box comes


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanksgiving bundle arrived. Tink must be visiting the Darlings as still at London according to tracking.

Second Etude house order arrived and box is as mangled as the first!? Looks like someone sat on it and all ripped. Haven't had opportunity to open as daughter about today and had my parents as well to contend with. Just hope nothing is missing.

wonder if they will just do the one release tomorrow and what Monday will bring...


----------



## yunii (Nov 20, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I'm really only overloaded with the Vitamin Dessert cleansers - I have 3 freaking tubs of them, lol. I have a wide variety of moisturizers to last me the next bazillion trillion years, though. I guess I could give some away, but I kind of selfishly want to try them all somehow.


LOL, I have the same problem when it comes to hand cream... I want them all... I have 5 different types of hand cream on my table at work. And I still want to buy more of those It's Skin cookie hand cream. Those smells soooooooo good.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

i'm still waiting for omg and dry and sensitive which are out for delivery.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 20, 2014)

@@Jane George I feel for you, lol. Hopefully you'll at least have a variety of flavors? I managed to get three different types, luckily, so I'm not as bummed about it as I could be.

@@yunii Oh, yeah, I forgot about hand cream! I got a ton too, but don't mind as I go through them very quickly at work during the winter. And all the ones I've received from Memebox so far have been nice-smelling, fast-absorbing winners. I'd really like to try that cookie hand cream in particular - might have to hunt some down.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

tbh i much prefer cream cleansers in bottles or oils or waters or balms so they are on the bottom of my cleansing totem pole anyhow


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 20, 2014)

yunii said:


> LOL, I have the same problem when it comes to hand cream... I want them all... I have 5 different types of hand cream on my table at work. And I still want to buy more of those It's Skin cookie hand cream. Those smells soooooooo good.


There's no such thing as too much hand cream. I keep about 6 or so in my desk at work and I always have visitors because people want to use my "funny asian lotion".


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

Cookie &amp; Hand Cream Mint 80ml

made from cookies and hands?


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

I just figured out how to track by reference on UPS, and I pretty much confirmed that Wine &amp; Cheese hasn't shipped...a label hasn't even been created yet for mine.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I just figured out how to track by reference on UPS, and I pretty much confirmed that Wine &amp; Cheese hasn't shipped...a label hasn't even been created yet for mine.


yes, it is neither on UPS or DHL

not sure what is going on here.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cookie &amp; Hand Cream Mint 80ml
> 
> made from cookies and hands?


LOL

I have a question -- has anyone in the U.S. who ordered the While You Were Sleeping box as a single with standard shipping received it yet?  I'm just impatient.  Have seen all the spoilers and am so anxious to start using the products.

So, the SoothingSista collab box is supposed to be released tomorrow, right?  Are collab boxes generally good or are they hit-and-miss?  I looked at SS's site and got the feeling she's more into fashion than beauty products, so I wonder if the box will only contain what Memebox wants to sell and/or get rid of.  ???


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

i hate not being informed of changes.

tbh they seem to going for local bloggers for the haul of fames and collabs now

that she only chose her products yesterday is potty too as how on earth has she tried them out


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, it is neither on UPS or DHL
> 
> not sure what is going on here.


I'm sure they're probably still waiting on the Innisfree item, but an update would have been nice.

Also, they could easily avoid the drama in the future by not releasing spoilers until they actually have the item in the warehouse!  They probably could have replaced that item with something else by now, and although it may not have been as great, we would have never known the difference!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 20, 2014)

Ahh so much chatter last night! I love having stuff to read when I wake up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not going to comment further on the vag mask because I feel like people have talked it to death, gave it CPR and brought it back to life, and then talked it to death again. They're masks. For skin. Sexy-time skin, But still skin...and they were put in a box that is supposed to shock/surprise us. I'd say everything is in order there.

I'm worried about Wine and Cheese. I ordered the bundle with WTF, and the only reason why I haven't canceled is because I feel like the spoilers in Wine and Cheese are just too awesome. WTF was a middle-of-the-road box from what I remember. (I only look at a spoiler once and then never again until my box comes so there's still a little surprise lol) I just don't understand what the issue is at this point. Maybe don't do a spoiler of a product that you don't even have in your warehouse...because then things like this happen. If they never spoiled that item, they could have replaced it with another wine-based product and none of us would have ever known the difference.

I've got miracle masks, and cute 4 snailing their way to me. WTF/Wine and Cheese bundle should be here as soon as it actually ships, and The only other boxes left in november are global 17 and the new box that just came out. Then it's on to December. I'd LOVE it if there were some boxes available that ship in January. It's almost stressing me out that other than the globals etc, there are no January shipping boxes currently. I like to get my meme review schedule ready in advance by buying boxes that ship at different times so I can spread out the reviews a bit!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm worried about Wine and Cheese. I ordered the bundle with WTF, and the only reason why I haven't canceled is because I feel like the spoilers in Wine and Cheese are just too awesome. WTF was a middle-of-the-road box from what I remember. (I only look at a spoiler once and then never again until my box comes so there's still a little surprise lol) I just don't understand what the issue is at this point. *Maybe don't do a spoiler of a product that you don't even have in your warehouse...because then things like this happen. If they never spoiled that item, they could have replaced it with another wine-based product and none of us would have ever known the difference.*


Hahaha...great minds think alike!  I must have been editing my post while you were typing yours!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm really frustrated about the wine and cheese. I purchased two - one for myself and one as a Christmas gift for my sister. I had purchased the one for myself when the only spoiler was the Bounce Cheese Cream, but I purchased the one for her after they released all the spoilers because I decided it was such an awesome box and would make a great Christmas gift - all of those awesome things (plus whatever else!) for only $30ish.

I purchased both boxes as standard shipping because they were due to ship Nov 7 and I knew there wouldn't be an issue getting them to the states on time, even with standard. Then it got pushed back to the 13th and I was mildly annoyed but still not worried. When they pushed it to the 19th I got worried because I knew it was going to cut it really close to when I have to leave to visit family (who I am actually seeing before Christmas, so I don't actually have all the way until Dec 25th to get this package)

I'm really upset they haven't shipped because unless they go today or tomorrow I almost definitely will not get it in time, and even if it does ship today or tomorrow it'll be iffy. Ugh. And it was such a good Christmas gift.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

Just opened the Etude House website order and its got FIFTEEN Real Art cleansing oil bottles so wasn't a typo on the order page after all lol!! Not complaining mind as never paid for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Really impressed with the thanksgiving boxes as both crammed full. Nail varnish is in a dark purple but glitter is blue so could look good for Christmas if I can steady hand apply!

Even second CPM2 box isn't that bad - with the beloved hallabong serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 20, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm not going to comment further on the vag mask because I feel like people have talked it to death, gave it CPR and brought it back to life, and then talked it to death again. They're masks. For skin. Sexy-time skin, But still skin...and they were put in a box that is supposed to shock/surprise us. I'd say everything is in order there.


Lol i missed that bit too...was away for the whole day and whoa 10 pages...

tldr;

I am happy with both Thanksgiving boxes (I think). They do make excellent gifts...although I think the box might not be as pretty as hoped..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone received the My lovely boutique and can add a spoiler photo please?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

blooming parcels still not here and edward is in bed.... grrr they better not wake him


----------



## Fae (Nov 20, 2014)

Just got my thanksgiving boxes! I love everything in the boxes!=nicely curated!

(Except for the nail polish in neon green! I definitely cannot rock that colour!) ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that she only chose her products yesterday is potty too as how on earth has she tried them out


There's no way that's true, right? Like...that's cutting it way too close! I'm wondering if they thought that would somehow sell the box or something and it's just not correct? Because...testing? Selection? I think that most people would want to see the possible products before even signing on to do the box. waaah


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 20, 2014)

Some product questions:  are you guys using the Purebess Galactomyces as a toner or an essence?  And has anyone added the synake essence from OMG2 into their routine (or tried the product)? 

My routine is so sad, I have no serums or amopoules, just a thousand essences (and now toners, all of a sudden).  I'm feeling very FOMOy about the Elixers box, as well....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

@tiedyedlifestyle  I use the purebess as the first thing after I cleanse my face.  Then I add an ampoule, essence, moisturizer, spot treatment

I have used the synake essence and I use it at night.  I use it to target areas that I want to soften wrinkles (the 11's and eyes)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh they seem to going for local bloggers for the haul of fames and collabs now
> 
> that she only chose her products yesterday is potty too as how on earth has she tried them out


The post on FB says "Guess who dropped by our office to personally pick out 7 full-sized products to go in her box! Stay tuned for the box dropping this Friday!" and it doesn't say that she's seeing them for the first time.  She may have gotten to pick from a large selection of products and said, "This and this and this have been my favorites," or whatever.

I'm personally hoping one of them is the glossy light rose pink lip product that she's wearing on her own FB banner.  Lovely!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> The post on FB says "Guess who dropped by our office to personally pick out 7 full-sized products to go in her box! Stay tuned for the box dropping this Friday!" and it doesn't say that she's seeing them for the first time.  She may have gotten to pick from a large selection of products and said, "This and this and this have been my favorites," or whatever.
> 
> I'm personally hoping one of them is the glossy light rose pink lip product that she's wearing on her own FB banner.  Lovely!


When I saw the picture, all I could think is I wonder if Lauren is in this picture. XD


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 20, 2014)

I've started using the Skinfood tomato toner (since it exists in my collection from the SF box) even though I'm have no idea if it's "right" for my dry skin.  Then I throw the Purebess on after.  So maybe I'm just using two toners xD  I'm so clueless.  I feel like I'm just slapping stuff on my face because I have it and to use it up lolol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> The post on FB says "Guess who dropped by our office to personally pick out 7 full-sized products to go in her box! Stay tuned for the box dropping this Friday!" and it doesn't say that she's seeing them for the first time.  She may have gotten to pick from a large selection of products and said, "This and this and this have been my favorites," or whatever.
> 
> I'm personally hoping one of them is the glossy light rose pink lip product that she's wearing on her own FB banner.  Lovely!


i hope so. Maybe I am a cynic.

I got my boxes from dhl and tbh and I will use all but the freaky masks.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I've started using the Skinfood tomato toner (since it exists in my collection from the SF box) even though I'm have no idea if it's "right" for my dry skin.  Then I throw the Purebess on after.  So maybe I'm just using two toners xD  I'm so clueless.  I feel like I'm just slapping stuff on my face because I have it and to use it up lolol


I can't tell if it's the toner or the egg foam wash that dried out my skin, but I'm oily, and when I put my moisturizer on, my face was burning. I also looked like a tomato, so I don't think the toner was doing its job!

I wish I knew someone who could use them, because I really feel bad tossing them out.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 20, 2014)

Now I'm wondering what everyone is using in their Meme skincare routines right now, and how it's all working for them! Currently, I'm using:



Spoiler



Cleanser - Coconut Cacao Vitamin Cleansing Dessert. I recently started using it, and I like it well enough. We're dating but not in love. I'll precede this with Recipe by Nature Cleansing Oil if I'm wearing makeup - now that, I love. It removes the most stubborn stuff and is so gentle!

Toner/Essence - Original Raw Vitamin First Essence. Meh. Smells like pine, stings a little, but seems to prep my skin for more product. Will use up and move on to something else. If I'm breaking out, I'll follow this up or replace it entirely with LJH Tea Tree Essence, which I love. I have no proper toners yet - what do you think of the Skinfood Tomato toner?

Ampoule - SoyBio+ Lumpoule. I just started this a few days ago. It's my first ampoule and I really like it so far! I feel like it really amps up the moisture quotient without feeling heavy.

Cream - Bounce Cheese Cream. Fun texture, maybe a little too heavy and fragranced for me, but nice. I like, but don't love it. I'm considering rotating in the Mizon Snail gel cream stuff for daytime. I'm wearing it for the first time today and am very impressed!

Eye cream - Chamos Acaci 1992s Snail Antiwrinkle. This is really rich, so I only use it once or twice a week, but I love it and hope it's easy to repurchase.

Still exploring the world of sleeping packs. No loves yet, but I've only tried two.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 20, 2014)

@@flushblush I'm so glad we are having this conversation!  It feels like since we are all so overloaded with products, we rarely have time to talk about what we're using before moving on to the next item received and our reactions to those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As far as the Skinfood toner, I'm not sure what I think.  Like I said, I'm kind of just using it to use it.  Patch tested on the left side of my face for a week, no negative reactions, so I've moved on to full face application.  I don't see any negatives/positives at this point, but its only been a very short amount of time.



Spoiler



I'm using Banila Co's clean it zero radiance for an oil cleanser, followed by a Michael Todd Organics cleanser. Sometime's I'm naughty and don't use the foaming cleanser after Clean it Zero, I feel like it washes away REALLY well.

I'm using the Skinfood Tomato Toner as of recently, then I'd follow with Purebess Galactomyces or LJH Tea Tree essence depending on if I felt more dry or more troubled that day.

My light lotion isn't a memebox one, but sometimes I mix it with Tarte maracuja oil when I need more moisture since I'm not currently using a cream.  I'm planning on patch testing the Ladykin vanpir cream from OMG2 for my 'cream' step.  Saving the skinfood cream for the summer, thought about trying out TFS candula (sp?) cream but no one ever talks about that product.

Ill use the purebess galactomyces eye cream when I think about it...

Some nights I use the Saint Peau sleeping pack from MCW2.  I love the smell, the texture is really fun, and I feel like it does give me a nice bit of extra moisture.  There are probably better products out there than this one, but it's the first sleeping pack I've tried and I intend to use it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> The post on FB says "Guess who dropped by our office to personally pick out 7 full-sized products to go in her box! Stay tuned for the box dropping this Friday!" and it doesn't say that she's seeing them for the first time.  She may have gotten to pick from a large selection of products and said, "This and this and this have been my favorites," or whatever.


Well I think she could have dropped by and tried the stuff weeks ago. We never know when the photo was taken? This might just be one promotional photo to boost interest...I like her style though. Pretty sleek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



flushblush said:


> I have no proper toners yet - what do you think of the Skinfood Tomato toner?


I have not tried that but Skin Food toners generally have pretty good reviews. I love my Japanese ones (Haruhada, Sana) and am looking forward to the one in Thanksgiving! Gokmul is one of those indie brands I have been waiting to see more of in memeboxes. Remember that nice beans/grain cleanser that generated some buzz?  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I can't tell if it's the toner or the egg foam wash that dried out my skin, but I'm oily, and when I put my moisturizer on, my face was burning. I also looked like a tomato, so I don't think the toner was doing its job!
> 
> I wish I knew someone who could use them, because I really feel bad tossing them out.


I just started using the egg foam wash and first thing I noticed was my face felt smoother. My face is usually dry. ( Egg foam wash leaked in the box like a soda when u shake it. But no real damage. It was sealed too). I also like the smell it leaves on my face.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I just started using the egg foam wash and first thing I noticed was my face felt smoother. My face is usually dry. ( Egg foam wash leaked in the box like a soda when u shake it. But no real damage. It was sealed too). I also like the smell it leaves on my face.


I will have to try that one soon!  I have dry/combo skin, so I think I might like it a lot.

The one product I have tried recently that has made the most noticeable difference is the Bounce Cheese Cream.  My skin was so irritated and dull last week, but as soon as I started using the cheese cream this week, I've woken up to amazingly soft, glowy skin every morning!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

Joining in on the routine talk. 



Spoiler



My routine is quite short and my skin seem to like it enough.

Cleanser: I don't wear make up so all I use is this Japanese aqua placenta cleanser with the konjac sponge.

Toner: TheYeon Hallabong Peeling toner

Serum: Tosoowong Timeshift AP serum

Then I end with either a sleeping pack (elizavecca water coating aqua whitening mask or the cream from Moisture Surge or that honey 1 snail ultra moisture cream (this gives me a shiny forehead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

If I really feel like it then I'll put on a sheet mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm scared of the skinfood tomato toner. I worry about the alcohol and my dry skin. I haven't touched anything in that box, and probably won't if I can find someone who wants it. Sad...



Spoiler



My routine is crazy and varies depending on day/night

Cleanser-Tosowoong AC (night)
                Random thing I want to use up (day)
                D'ran lotion as a first step if wearing makeup (night)
Toner-Dewytree Porest in Powder occasionally. It's a bit drying for this time of year.             I also use a booster mist on the days I dont' use the dewytree
Essences-Eon Wheat Germ 97 and Benton Snail Bee
Serum-7 Dais Anti-Blemish on problem areas,

            Real Beauty Morning Dew Bamboo  (I don't think this really does anything)               (night)
Ampoule-Mizon Deep Sea Marine or Tosowoong Sparkling propolis
Emulsion-Tosowoong AP
Cream-Benton Steam Cream (day)
           -Rich Collogen Smart Balm (depends on the night)
           - Neogen Chocolate (every other night approx)
Packs/Masks - Berrisure
                      - Milky Dress Aqua Sleeping Pack
                      - DermaHouse Perfect Moisture Whitening Mask

                       (rotate depending on the night and the cream before it)

I also sometimes use wrinkle cream, but I almost always forget. I'm going to test out new eye cream starting tonight. The purebess causes bumps under my eyes and everything else I had had ginseng in it and burned. 



Before I ran out I used the Purebess after my toner. I was hoping the Eon Wheat Germ would be a suitable replacement but it hasn't been.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 20, 2014)

I really need to add something in for my redness and PIH (marks from old acne).  Hoping for some good products in "Brighten and Correct" for this purpose!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I really need to add something in for my redness and PIH (marks from old acne).  Hoping for some good products in "Brighten and Correct" for this purpose!


I was just thinking about this last night!  I am so pale that any little blemish stands out like a sore thumb and leaves its mark forever!  Has anyone had any luck treating this with any Memebox products?  The Ciracle Red Spot Cream is on it's way, and I'm hoping it will help, but I'd love to hear any other recommendations in the meanwhile!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I was just thinking about this last night! I am so pale that any little blemish stands out like a sore thumb and leaves its mark forever! Has anyone had any luck treating this with any Memebox products? The Ciracle Red Spot Cream is on it's way, and I'm hoping it will help, but I'd love to hear any other recommendations in the meanwhile!


Not a Memebox or Korean brand, but I got rid of all my old acne scars from years ago using Paula's Choice BHA Liquid. I use it everyday twice a day after toner and I have never had another pimple in 2 years and I have very oily skin. I think it is for all skin types or they have it in a different strength for dry sensitive skin.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 20, 2014)

I just sent the email to cancel my Innisfree + CPM2 bundle.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Now this is actually fascinating for me, I recently did a waxing course and I was talking to one of the girls there who was born, raised and gave birth to her own children in China before coming to Australia. She said it is VERY common there for women to keep the placenta from their first born for.. I'm not sure what but I believe beauty related things and when she had her first child one of the mothers in her room asked if she kept the placenta, when she told the lady that she didn't the woman was shocked.
> 
> Apparently it's also common for people to take the discarded placentas from first born children and sell them.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've heard that. And we've all probably heard the stories of ingesting such things for their nutrient properties too. I dunnoooo....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm interested in these snail mucin products as well.. but a tad hesitant, if I'm honest. How do they harvest snail mucin? Anyone know?

Placenta does sound more ethical then venom, but I'd be lying if I said the venoms didn't interest my darker side.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I just sent the email to cancel my Innisfree + CPM2 bundle.


Oh no...not another CPM2 box to be disposed of somewhere else!?

(Sorry, I know its really annoying when you were waiting for the Innisfree one and ordered the bundle to get it quicker)


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Yes, I've heard that. And we've all probably heard the stories of ingesting such things for their nutrient properties too. I dunnoooo....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm interested in these snail mucin products as well.. but a tad hesitant, if I'm honest. How do they harvest snail mucin? Anyone know?
> 
> Placenta does sound more ethical then venom, but I'd be lying if I said the venoms didn't interest my darker side.


Info on the internet varies, but the most common explanation is that the snails' undersides are irritated so they'll produce more slime, and then the slime is collected. The process doesn't kill the snails.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Is it correct that My Lovely Boutique wasn't sold in any value sets? If so, we'll probably have to wait another few days for spoilers...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Is it correct that My Lovely Boutique wasn't sold in any value sets? If so, we'll probably have to wait another few days for spoilers...


Oh...been stalking the Internet for spoilers as well as really want to know what's in the box (and whether there's old stock from a certain box or not)


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I really need to add something in for my redness and PIH (marks from old acne).  Hoping for some good products in "Brighten and Correct" for this purpose!


Oh I can't wait for Brighten and Correct! I'm hoping it's going to give me a perfect canvas. With a bit of luck maybe the Ciracle product will also be in it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Not a Memebox or Korean brand, but I got rid of all my old acne scars from years ago using Paula's Choice BHA Liquid. I use it everyday twice a day after toner and I have never had another pimple in 2 years and I have very oily skin. I think it is for all skin types or they have it in a different strength for dry sensitive skin.


Oh thank you! I think I may have a sample of that somewhere in my Birchbox stash! So, do you still use a Korean essence and/or serum after this, or does it replace one of the steps after your toner?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Oh I can't wait for Brighten and Correct! I'm hoping it's going to give me a perfect canvas. With a bit of luck maybe the Ciracle product will also be in it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm excited about that box as well.  I really need something or things to help with hyperpigmentation and dark spots.  I REALLY want to start a full Korean skin care routine but don't want to buy more products until I see what's in the boxes I've already ordered; does that make sense?


----------



## seachange (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm excited about that box as well.  I really need something or things to help with hyperpigmentation and dark spots.  I REALLY want to start a full Korean skin care routine but don't want to buy more products until I see what's in the boxes I've already ordered; does that make sense?


I was thinking to cancel mine after seeing the spoiled boxes yesterday, also Apple Mojito and Cleanse and Tone. I don't know really what to expect, don't feel I have to help Memebox to clean their warehouse.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm excited about that box as well.  I really need something or things to help with hyperpigmentation and dark spots.  I REALLY want to start a full Korean skin care routine but don't want to buy more products until I see what's in the boxes I've already ordered; does that make sense?


I think that totally make sense! I'm using my boxes not just to get a feel for the various brands, but to get a better understanding of the skincare steps. It's a lot more cost-effective to use what's in your box and start acquiring your HG's based on that. Of course that doesn't stop me from stepping out on Memebox and seeing what TesterKorea &amp; RoseRose are up to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That Etude House mask sale recently was awesome.

I have some smaller issues with hyperpigmentation too ... who doesn't? I am a firm believer that your final look, or your makeup application can only be as good as the base you started with. It's everything! And if you do that right... you don't even really need 'makeup'.

Totally stoked for this one!  ....come on B&amp;C!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

seachange said:


> I was thinking to cancel mine after seeing the spoiled boxes yesterday, also Apple Mojito and Cleanse and Tone. I don't know really what to expect, don't feel I have to help Memebox to clean their warehouse.


Brighten &amp; Correct doesn't ship until Dec 10th from what I remember. But I can understand that you feel hesitant about maintaining your orders. I was encouraged by the Thanksgiving boxes and the OMG4 box, because they seemed curated. I honestly thought Thanksgiving was going to be a clean-the-warehouse garbage box... it just goes to show you though. I think we'll still be getting good boxes. The contrast between what is good and bad lately seems pretty high though, I'll admit. If I had to give my two cents I would say hold on to the boxes you were excited about and consider cancelling the ones you no longer have confidence in.

If you love Memebox, you're a gambler and I think that might be even more true lately.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 20, 2014)

I feel like a total Neanderthal as I'm in my early 40s and until literally a few months back I didn't even put moisturiser on my face never mind all the other steps! However, I don't have any acne scars from my younger years and am only just starting to show a few fine lines at my eyes, so think I've held up pretty well. I'm now paying back my skin for all those years of dedicated service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I still don't have a clue what half the stuff does but will give it a go (minus the masks for down below!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still wary about putting too much on at this stage as my skin does tend to react badly to things (one of the reasons I've never really put a lot on in the past) but I'm enjoying getting the different boxes and its never too early to try something new as they say!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 20, 2014)

The Skinfood toner is, to my face, basically a jar of rubbing alcohol. That isn't going _anywhere_ near my face. Probably my biggest disappointment of the box, because their masks/scrubs are so nice. I haven't checked out the egg cleanser yet, I am hoping it doesn't have alcohol/SLS. I've softened my opinion on citrus fruits and fragrance somewhat, but I'm not budging on alcohol! It's the number one reason I didn't get Brighten and Correct, because I haven't come across any whitening serums from Memebox that don't have alcohol yet.

I think a Vitamin C serum does a great job at helping with hyperpigmentation! Paula's Choice sells one, but if you want an Asian one a lot of people love OST's. I think one of the recent boxes had a vitamin C serum, too? (Thanksgiving?)


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm excited about that box as well. I really need something or things to help with hyperpigmentation and dark spots. I REALLY want to start a full Korean skin care routine but don't want to buy more products until I see what's in the boxes I've already ordered; does that make sense?


Are hyperpigmentations and dark spots same thing as freckles? I only have them on my face and get more if I'm out in the sun. I ordered this box as well. Hope it's a good one!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 20, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Oh, I didn't know that about Vit C!

So, The Yeon Jeju Hallabong Serum that's floating around right now would probably be good for @@TheSilverNail as well. I love that stuff!


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I will have to try that one soon! I have dry/combo skin, so I think I might like it a lot.
> 
> The one product I have tried recently that has made the most noticeable difference is the Bounce Cheese Cream. My skin was so irritated and dull last week, but as soon as I started using the cheese cream this week, I've woken up to amazingly soft, glowy skin every morning!


I'm waiting on the wine and cheese box so I could try bounce cheese cream. If it ever gets moving... I received it in one of the previous boxes (can't remember which one) but my sis saw it and took it.


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

@alidolly- we're probably the same age. Sometimes I forget how old I am lol. I wish I had started putting sunscreen in my younger years. My skin is still okay, I think, I just wish my freckles are less noticeable. I tell my husband I see fine lines and he tells me I'm seeing things lol!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> Are hyperpigmentations and dark spots same thing as freckles? I only have them on my face and get more if I'm out in the sun. I ordered this box as well. Hope it's a good one!


My understanding is that freckles are something you're born with, and other spots are acquired.  Age spots, sun spots, scars, stretch marks = hyperpigmentation.  Also, hormonal conditions can cause it, such as the infamous "mask of pregnancy."


----------



## cfisher (Nov 20, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I'm waiting on the wine and cheese box so I could try bounce cheese cream. If it ever gets moving... I received it in one of the previous boxes (can't remember which one) but my sis saw it and took it.


Has anyone seen any movement on their Wine and Cheese?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh thank you! I think I may have a sample of that somewhere in my Birchbox stash! So, do you still use a Korean essence and/or serum after this, or does it replace one of the steps after your toner?


Yes, I still use a Korean essence, serum and moisturizer after the BHA. The BHA Liquid is an exfoliant but also is good for redness, brightening, even tone, diminishes pores and helps fight wrinkles. Plus it's not very expensive and they always have sales on their website.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes, I still use a Korean essence, serum and moisturizer after the BHA. The BHA Liquid is an exfoliant but also is good for redness, brightening, even tone, diminishes pores and helps fight wrinkles. Plus it's not very expensive and they always have sales on their website.


Yay! Thanks! Birchbox points well spent tonight and my Memebox routine will not be affected! My skin really is glowing from using thse cheese cream this week, but I still have a few ugly spots from last week that I'm hoping the BHA will take care of (and hopefully keep further spots away).


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 20, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Is it correct that My Lovely Boutique wasn't sold in any value sets? If so, we'll probably have to wait another few days for spoilers...


There's a picture (not mine) posted over on the Memebox spoilers thread here on MUT.  The box looks heavy on this brand:



Spoiler



Shara Shara


----------



## ceredonia (Nov 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yes, I still use a Korean essence, serum and moisturizer after the BHA. The BHA Liquid is an exfoliant but also is good for redness, brightening, even tone, diminishes pores and helps fight wrinkles. Plus it's not very expensive and they always have sales on their website.


Could you send me a PM for which one you're talking about? I'm looking at Birchbox's site and there's like, 15 different products... I'm confused! Haha. I've got oily/combination skin and my cheeks are really reddish with acne, been trying to find something to reduce that.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Yay! Thanks! Birchbox points well spent tonight and my Memebox routine will not be affected! My skin really is glowing from using thse cheese cream this week, but I still have a few ugly spots from last week that I'm hoping the BHA will take care of (and hopefully keep further spots away).


I hope it works for you too. I will never stop using it. I like that it has no alcohol in it or harsh ingredients. I use the AHA from that brand too a few times a week.

I have to wait for my Wine &amp; Cheese to come so I can try the cheese cream


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Could you send me a PM for which one you're talking about? I'm looking at Birchbox's site and there's like, 15 different products... I'm confused! Haha. I've got oily/combination skin and my cheeks are really reddish with acne, been trying to find something to reduce that.


PM'd you


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder if tomorrow's collaboration will be a good box. I got the last 3. If it's a good one I will probably get it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

Awww yeaaah--I just ordered someone's unwanted His and Hers OMG masks--they're joining my Shara Shara doll in the fanserviced Meme Hall of Shame.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Awww yeaaah--I just ordered someone's unwanted His and Hers OMG masks--they're joining my Shara Shara doll in the fanserviced Meme Hall of Shame.


I would've given them to you for free XD Do you need extras?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Awww yeaaah--I just ordered someone's unwanted His and Hers OMG masks--they're joining my Shara Shara doll in the fanserviced Meme Hall of Shame.


I hope when you review them you will take them out of the packages for everyone to see what they look like? LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

@ pretty happy to send you mine when my pennies allow toob

btw my reviews for dry and sensitive and omg are in this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10

in other news....... i need sleeeep.... had four hours (if that) in two nights and edward has just had nightmares


----------



## thedreamer (Nov 20, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just opened the Etude House website order and its got FIFTEEN Real Art cleansing oil bottles so wasn't a typo on the order page after all lol!! Not complaining mind as never paid for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Really impressed with the thanksgiving boxes as both crammed full. Nail varnish is in a dark purple but glitter is blue so could look good for Christmas if I can steady hand apply!
> 
> Even second CPM2 box isn't that bad - with the beloved hallabong serum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had quantity set as 25 on my Etude House order form and thought that was a typo or some weight indication.  I sincerely hope I'm not getting 25 bottles!

Meme-topic wise, I'm very happy with the Dessert box I received today, meh on the MCW 4 box since I also bought MCW 1 long ago and haven't used up the items in that one yet, and hope that Appletox doesn't show up in any more boxes.  Reading (and lurking in) this thread and the spoilers thread is always interesting and helps me resist the urge of buying all the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 20, 2014)

My Citrus box came and I tell ya, it was such a welcomed relief to get it.   That is one first rate box.  thoughs in spoilers in case people don't know what is in it...



Spoiler



I am only bleh on the sunscreen.  The rest of the products are great - and the lip balm is an unexpected surprise. It looks orange, smells like oranges, tastes faintly of oranges, but it is a rosy pink that makes my lips darker in a few shades - my lip color but better - and it is super glossy.  This is a fantastic lip balm!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

cool global ships monday... where has this month gone?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 20, 2014)

And volume up tomorrow, although I do remember very few of,the ladies on here have ordered it - I can't wait to see what's in it after how deflated I felt with mcwl4 spoiler.....


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 20, 2014)

That is nuts @janegeorge  this month / year totally flew by!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I would've given them to you for free XD Do you need extras?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


BAHHH!!! I think one set will be enough, thank you!! ahhahahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I hope when you review them you will take them out of the packages for everyone to see what they look like? LOL


I'm thinking I need to demo "His" on Shara Shara doll o' doom. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 20, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @fanserviced pretty happy to send you mine when my pennies allow toob


Omg that's so sweet, but really--one set will be MORE than enough LOLOLOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm thinking I need to demo "His" on Shara Shara doll o' doom. LOL


oh my.... i am pretty sure lots of ppl would be willing to donate their masks.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm thinking I need to demo "His" on Shara Shara doll o' doom. LOL


I am cackling over this.. please do it!


----------



## avarier (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm thinking I need to demo "His" on Shara Shara doll o' doom. LOL


YES!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 20, 2014)

tbh i will probably use the contents of my doll of doom in the summer as I need high spf suncream but she really is so so creepy

edited as sleep deprived momma and typing equals bad spelling


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 20, 2014)

Just gave my 15 yr old two cram packed overflowing Memeboxes full of makeup. Except that toxic VOV mascara, that went in the trash. She's in heaven even though she has a high end makeup collection to rival most makeup artists stash. Perfect age to unload all of that on. There were some pretty solid things in there too. Ahhh, that felt good, decluttering a bit. I had a hard time giving her my cute little blotting paper compact though, if all things! lol. Now to de clutter skin care, which will be much harder. I'm in charge of collecting some things for homeless women's shelters through work so I think cleansers and lotions will go there.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 20, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm thinking I need to demo "His" on Shara Shara doll o' doom. LOL


Please do!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward to trying the appletox, I once used a moisturiser made of honey and it was so perfect for my skin, if it works out I'm going to be stalking honey box restocks!

I'm sooooo curious for Apple mojito and blackout spoilers I actually have really high hopes for them, as long as the are curated by the people who created them, because the idea is there...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm actually looking forward to trying the appletox, I once used a moisturiser made of honey and it was so perfect for my skin, if it works out I'm going to be stalking honey box restocks!
> 
> I'm sooooo curious for Apple mojito and blackout spoilers I actually have really high hopes for them, as long as the are curated by the people who created them, because the idea is there...


I think the ppl from Memebox curate all but the collab boxes which only seem partially curated by the name attached to them


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a heads up....I have this annoyingly OCD thing about "using" things and not throwing them away new. I opened the "hers" mask and figured I'd use it as a neck mask, since it was a long gel strip.

I used it on the back of my neck, and ever since I woke up (I used it late last night) the beck of my neck has felt itchy and it feels a bit bumpy when I touch it. 

The only ingredient I know of that I react badly to is ginseng, I haven't checked the ingredients but if you have a bad reaction to ginseng I'd suggest checking before use. Yikes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

tbh that scares me as if used in the correct place you could end up with a uti..... grrrr


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Jane George what I meant was that the new few boxes, kbeauty, mcwl4 don't seem curated to the same level as other boxes, and I hope it's not a trend that continues. I really hope blackout and apple mojito deliver on their names


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Mahsa oh ok


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh that scares me as if used in the correct place you could end up with a uti..... grrrr


I know a LOT of people react badly to ginseng, so I'm surprised they'd put it in that sort of thing. But I honestly haven't checked the ingredients out...So I HOPE it's from ginseng! 

I remember I used a black raspberry eye cream from (I think Skinfood) forever ago, and ginseng was one of the main ingredients. Oh my goodness, I had drugged out, rabid raccoon eyes for like a month.

I'm sort of surprised how common ginseng is in Korean skincare. But I definitely need to start checking ingredients more cautiously when it comes to anything that is meant to be used on specific regions of the body. 

@@Mahsa I'm not the ingredient expert, and I honestly threw away the packaging already and can't seem to find information online for the stuff anywhere. I have no idea what the benefits of ginseng in would be for a lady parts mask. Honestly, I just hope/assume it's from ginseng, since I have no known other specific sensitivities, and I do know there's at least two other ladies on here with ginsengissues.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

@@cfisher thanks It would be interesting to know lol

Also I hope your neck clears up quickly


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

My husband just whipped out a registered mail card and I can't determine what the package even is. Did I actually win one of the free sampling products?!? I wrote these really dry reviews and they were all for products I really want. Which round of free sampling stuff is appearing now? Hmm...I think I said something about wanting to smear gold and caviar on my face as a tribute to late-stage capitalism; I would be really happy to win some Neogen due to that. haha


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@ Good luck! Neogen is one of the few items I wrote a "review" for. Here's hoping it's that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Someone apparently just received their lip tint yesterday or today, so I think they're still shipping out all rounds. Who knows with Memebox!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> tbh that scares me as if used in the correct place you could end up with a uti..... grrrr


Seriously. Plus, scientific studies have shown that bacterial imbalances related to certain ladypart products (douche, in the study I read) are linked to a significantly higher rate of miscarriage. I consider ladypart products to be in a whole other realm than face skincare, to be honest.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Count me as one of the people that has a bad time with ginseng.

Oof.  Discovered that the hard way with a ginseng black mask.  It took a month for my skin to calm down after that!  Too bad I didnt have the soy Lumpoule and Benton High content essence at that point.  Maybe it wouldn't have taken so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

Oooo If they are still sending out from all rounds fingers crossed


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Saffyra you are so pretty


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Saffyra It's funny, I didn't really piece it together until recently. I think it's probably because ginseng just seems so rare outside of Asian skincare. 

Thanks for the idea. I have those lumpoules and Benton essence/steam cream hiding out somewhere. Maybe that will help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ I've heard similar things, I've also heard it's related to so many other issues/imbalances. I won't pretend to know the scientific aspects of feminine hygiene products, but I've never once heard anything good about them. Except maybe "..Yeah...but they make it smell prettier, I swear."  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

I am lucky my skin has calmed down as I get older but I used to react to most things so i am still quite careful.

You also have to be careful as you could throw out the ph levels and it will cause irritation.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am lucky my skin has calmed down as I get older but I used to react to most things so i am still quite careful.


My skin doesn't react anymore, but boy my eyes do - they get puffy whenever I do morning and night routines over a long period without a break, or they react to certain products - but atm I'm living with it while I get a good routine going


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@Saffyra you are so pretty
> 
> Hearing good things about Benton makes me happy I ordered the thank you value box, now just waiting to see what the gift is


Thank you &lt;3 

I got that Thank You set, too!  I couldnt resist at that price.  I just hope the gift isn't from CutiePieMarzia's box.

Although so far, the things I've gotten with a free gift have had good gifts!  The D'ran serum and the Cellbydate Essence were really nice!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

I hope it's not from the cpm2 set either, but the gift that came with that set was really nice, seeing that swayed me into buying the value set as well as all the good things said about Benton for your skin


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

however much I am not looking forward to my thumbs up thumbs down box I am looking forward to trying too secret key item as I am in love with the sleeping mask.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

I've run out of sleeping masks, I hope there will be some in my upcoming boxes, if not I'm thinking a little memeshopping.

Although I am using my collagen cream from moisture surge as a sleeping mask and it's doing good things


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

i love the gel ones tbh. I use that over my moisturiser and it helps my skin a lot.


----------



## athy (Nov 21, 2014)

oh my gosh I have a Sally's mask (collagen delight) on right now and I'm so impressed with it!

I love the texture of it c: so nice and smooth and... my gosh, I've never even thought of other masks as "scratchy" until I've tried this... But I don't know if I'll ever be able to use normal face masks the same anymore... O______O


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

Memebox used to make we look forward to Mondays. I have never in my life wanted weekends to go so quickly. Nowadays Memebox make me wake up early to wait for my postman. I have time to make brekkie and check on emails and stuff. I can't believe a subscription is changing my life habits LOL  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

I do really love the Sally's box masks too. Really good value and make my skin really hydrated


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

athy said:


> oh my gosh I have a Sally's mask (collagen delight) on right now and I'm so impressed with it!
> 
> I love the texture of it c: so nice and smooth and... my gosh, I've never even thought of other masks as "scratchy" until I've tried this... But I don't know if I'll ever be able to use normal face masks the same anymore... O______O


I knoww... I never love sheet masks before but the ladies here converted me. @@Jane George included! 

I love everything hydrogel now and I can't say it enough, but putting one on and dancing around seem to be the perfect therapy~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (they stay adhered!) &lt;3


----------



## athy (Nov 21, 2014)

@@veritazy I have to investigate further into this hydrogel stuff!

What else is there other than masks?! =o

I just tried shaking my head and everything and they're not coming off xD I swear I've had this on way longer than 20 mins but I'm just leaving it on because it's cooling my face in this crazy aussie heat :K


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy I have to investigate further into this hydrogel stuff!
> 
> What else is there other than masks?! =o
> 
> I just tried shaking my head and everything and they're not coming off xD I swear I've had this on way longer than 20 mins but I'm just leaving it on because it's cooling my face in this crazy aussie heat :K


I adore that factor hehe~ And they are so squishy I can poke em afterwards to release stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (somewhat as therapeautic as squishing bubble wraps)

I love mud packs and steam packs too and feel like they are cleaning my pores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

These are my 3 fav mask/pack related things in beauty  :luv:


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I knoww... I never love sheet masks before but the ladies here converted me. @@Jane George included!
> 
> I love everything hydrogel now and I can't say it enough, but putting one on and dancing around seem to be the perfect therapy~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (they stay adhered!) &lt;3


Thats why I'm hoping for the Mememasks to be in a box!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone know what time the collab box will be released as thought it would have been out by now...?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

The collabs are 9am american time generally so either 3 or 5pm GMT depending on which american time (normally 5pm uk time i think)


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The collabs are 9am american time generally so either 3 or 5pm GMT depending on which american time (normally 5pm uk time i think)


Thanks...not sure if I'll get it but would like to see what will be included given she seems to only wear sephora products...I'm guessing a black gel eyeliner pen from you tube etc


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm a bit unhappy with Memebox at the moment, I emailed on Wednesday morning (UK time) regarding a problem I had and I still haven't heard back.  I got a golden ticket in my WYWS box with a code for $3 off my next box and the code doesn't work.  I know it's not a lot of money but I really wanted to use this code on the purchases I made the other day of boxes, and after it didn't work I'd hoped it would be sorted in time for me to apply it against my purchase of today's collab box.  But doesn't look like that's going to happen.

Ugh, why even put these tickets in the boxes if they don't work?????


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my RM tracking for the Benton Set. Eeeeeeeeeexcited!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@Jane George what I meant was that the new few boxes, kbeauty, mcwl4 don't seem curated to the same level as other boxes, and I hope it's not a trend that continues. I really hope blackout and apple mojito deliver on their names
> 
> @@cfisher when I drink *ginseng *tea it's spicy! Putting it where the mask is supposed to go sounds like it would be hell, do you know what the reason would be to include *ginger *for a mask meant for lady parts - what are the benefits mean to be?



ginger is not the same as ginseng, however.....  ginger is spicy.  ginseng is more soothing (at least to me).  I love both in teas - but  I wouldn't put ginger down by my hoo-ha.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

3 boxes delivered today (post van to save the poor postman carting it round in his bag) plus My Little box!

Citrus care, second Rapunzel box and foot therapy. Had tried to cancel Rapunzel but was too late but should be able to use the products with care (the Eliccivera stuff smells lovely and make my hair soft but feels like my scalp is burning once hair dry so only use it on the ends now).

Tink box still MIA - hope it turns up soon as defo in the country...hope customs hasn't seized it or something.

I'm really going to have to sort the boxes out as starting to take over the bedroom and hubby complaining of not being able to get into his wardrobe in the morning (as I've stacked them in front!). I think I might have a meme addiction issue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't want to bombard memebox with a question that I am sure some of you have already asked them - but if you have asked them about the status of WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese boxes, have they let you know what is up with those?

thanks!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like I accidentally cancelled my Wine and Cheese box, due to the confusion of inadvertently ordering it twice. That, or they've refunded me anyway.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't want to bombard memebox with a question that I am sure some of you have already asked them - but if you have asked them about the status of WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese boxes, have they let you know what is up with those?
> 
> thanks!


My WTF box is showing that it shipped within the past 24 hours. 

The Wine and Cheese box is showing " ready". I already wrote CS about the W/C box and they would not/ did not give a shipping date. I asked, because mine is or was a gift.. I guess it's mine now, whenever it gets here.

I still don't have the Dessert box, the Oil Therapy box, and several others that most people already have. 

I think the shipping and delivery is strictly hit or miss right now with international conditions as they are, apparently.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

The bundle is a bit of a WTF situation which is fitting with what the wine and cheese is with.

I have absolutely no idea what is going on and since it was supposed to ship on the 7th, 13th and now the 19th I am getting a little irritated. especially as people who got WTF standard will get it before those buying the bundle.

I think they should send both in separate express parcels for those who ordered the bundle tbh

@GirlieGirly yeah some ppl have the  WTF box already as we have seen spoilers. No idea on the wine and cheese though

have just tagged them on a message on instagram to ask them. probably won't get a reeply but sometimes these things are better on a public platform


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

my scrub 2 + volume up has shipped out via UPS - and there are two tracking numbers on UPS when I use the order number to track.  One is fine and states it is on its way to me, the other states it is being returned to the shipper.  I am having a WTF moment here.  What did they do?

weird.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

They shouldn't cancel the wine &amp; cheese box.   I want it regardless of the innisfree product.   If they cannot get that innisfree product, they should give us a similar product and also give us 5 memepoints for pain &amp; suffering - lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

no i don't want them to cancel but I don't like the silence. I am not too bothered by the innisfree product tbh

should swap it with the 7 seconds sheets or the holika holika wine sleeping pack (that might be wrong brand)

no it is holika holika


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@@biancardi Wait the Scrub 2 and Volume Up and Oil bundles are already being shipped out?! Oh my goodness. This has been one crazy week.

I really would understand them canceling the Innisfree box.

But canceling the Wine and Cheese box over that item would be beyond absurd. And entirely unnecessary.

And personally...I'm more concerned with the other two spoilers.

Here's hoping someone tells us something soon.I'm okay with waiting a little bit for them to either get the Innisfree or a replacement. But I really don't care for the silent treatment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm so glad volume up has been shipped, can't wait to see those spoilers, sorry to everyone who is waiting on wine and cheese hope it get sorted soon


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

But that's Memebox through and through - lacking communication skills. Agree, it would be better to apologise and say they weren't able to obtain the spoiler item in time, and rather than delay any longer they are sending the box out with a replacement item (ideally of slightly greater value, or if not, include a freebie mask or something as well).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my scrub 2 + volume up has shipped out via UPS - and there are two tracking numbers on UPS when I use the order number to track.  One is fine and states it is on its way to me, the other states it is being returned to the shipper.  I am having a WTF moment here.  What did they do?
> 
> weird.


@biancardi MANY of my undelivered boxes have a tracking number which comes up as " Invalid tracking number". I think what has happened with some of the boxes is that they have been in transit for so long that the shipping number has expired OR was never entered into the USPS system. Once the box arrives in the US, if it is not scanned correctly, then the best tracking site on the Internet will give out incorrect data.

I have several things in limbo. Shipped, without a valid tracking number. I think all of the missing/ untrackable packages were routed from Korea to LA,.

I seem to be getting the ones coming through NYC just fine.

This correlates with what Fanserviced said about LA shipping and Krystyn said about the Longshoremen strike on the W. coast.

One other thing- I received another Sam. S. collab box yesterday, having had the 3 Collab. boxes sent DHL weeks ago, I didn't order a second Sam S. collab. box. I only ordered the 3 set Value Set which had no delivery problems. 

In short, Memebox has definite shipping problems which are beyond our control. I will not be trying to track anything else, as it is extremely stressful because nothing is tracking beyond Korea.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm so glad volume up has been shipped, can't wait to see those spoilers, sorry to everyone who is waiting on wine and cheese hope it get sorted soon


I am keeping really low expectations on volume up, as I figure they might include some bust products..lol    I am really looking forward to scrub 2 as I loved scrub 1!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> But that's Memebox through and through - lacking communication skills. Agree, it would be better to apologise and say they weren't able to obtain the spoiler item in time, and rather than delay any longer they are sending the box out with a replacement item (ideally of slightly greater value, or if not, include a freebie mask or something as well).


I hope everyone knows that the item that is the hold up in the Wine and Cheese box is actually now in a NEW package. It is not available for sale ( as new stock) in the bottle shown as a spoiler. Innisfree distributed to Memebox the older slightly different version of the item, if the photo is correct, and that's the hold up for the box.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie You may have received the collab box instead of the other ones you ordered. Usually when someone received a box they didn't order, from what I've seen, it's in place of another box.

However, I did receive a second mask box a monthish ago, so it could just be a shipping error.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie You may have received the collab box instead of the other ones you ordered. Usually when someone received a box they didn't order, from what I've seen, it's in place of another box.
> 
> However, I did receive a second mask box a monthish ago, so it could just be a shipping error.


I don't think so. I don't have anything showing up as " delivered" which I don't have. I checked that possibility out first of all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Looks like I accidentally cancelled my Wine and Cheese box, due to the confusion of inadvertently ordering it twice. That, or they've refunded me anyway.


I can't speak for anyone but myself, but my W/C box is still showing " Ready". Not cancelled at this time. I hope they don't cancel it, because I think it's a great box. The window of opportunity for me to give this as a Thanksgiving gift to a wine connoisseur friend has passed.. but maybe it can be a part of her Christmas gift from us.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

at least with instagram I don't think they can delete my message

my bundle isn't cancelled either


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie You may have received the collab box instead of the other ones you ordered. Usually when someone received a box they didn't order, from what I've seen, it's in place of another box.
> 
> However, I did receive a second mask box a monthish ago, so it could just be a shipping error.


I just remembered that I deleted an email address because some " catfish" was using it as their Twitter email. Makes no sense, but it happened. 

Wasn't even in a language I could read, LOL.

I found the single order for the Samantha Shuermann box on that Memebox account. ( I have no clue how to cancel an account with them- I certainly don't have the email address any longer to send them a message. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

you can cancel boxes with the customer service function on the memebox website


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> at least with instagram I don't think they can delete my message
> 
> my bundle isn't cancelled either


Does a Memebox employee ever post an answer or update to Instagram?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> you can cancel boxes with the customer service function on the memebox website


I actually have now just changed the email on the account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the box, way too late to cancel, plus it's a nice box...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 21, 2014)

Like I mentioned previously, I emailed Memebox to cancel my Innisfree + CPM2 yesterday, and within in an hour, the purchase was refunded. I don't believe I even received the standard confirmation saying they had done so, just notification from Paypal that Memebox had sent me a refund. This was the most painless interaction I've had with them thus far.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 21, 2014)

Huh. It looks like Memebox cancelled the order for Wine and Cheese, when I contacted them to cancel two other boxes. Just been through my requests and I didn't ask them to cancel the box on this order number at all!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the RM tracking is a USPS website issue. It looks like they have done some upgrades and changes to the layout of there website, and something is still wrong with the tracking feature. I was tracking 4 shipments for days now and a few days ago it started showing Alert and tracking not available. Hopefully they get it fixed because that's how I know when to leave the signed pink card on my door.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Huh. It looks like Memebox cancelled the order for Wine and Cheese, when I contacted them to cancel two other boxes. Just been through my requests and I didn't ask them to cancel the box on this order number at all!


I would contact them immediately if you want the box. If you can get it straightened out before they ship out the boxes, you can probably still get one (I'm sure some people canceled after this whole Innisfree thing).


----------



## tamelthecamel (Nov 21, 2014)

The thank you sets are already shipping guys. Just got a tracking number for my benton set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pleasantly surprised since my last shop order took over two weeks to ship out


----------



## engawa (Nov 21, 2014)

Did anyone else get a survey for Luckybox 9? I got a survey about the ibelivyu Vitamin Powder from that box. It offered 1 Memepoint so I did it but it was kind of suspicious--a lot of personal information like ethnicity and age range. I believe they're trying to collect information about their customers....but for what?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am keeping really low expectations on volume up, as I figure they might include some bust products..lol I am really looking forward to scrub 2 as I loved scrub 1!


I agree - things that would personally make me happy would be a great lip plumper and anti wrinkle cream, but totally it's going to be great or a bust for me

Can't wait until the spoilers come out


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> The thank you sets are already shipping guys. Just got a tracking number for my benton set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm pleasantly surprised since my last shop order took over two weeks to ship out


Can't wait to see the free gift spoilers


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 21, 2014)

I will be furious if they're cancelling Wine and Cheese for everyone. I only bought WTF to get express shipping. I don't want that Innisfree item anyway.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Think I'm really going to like the My Lovely Boutique box...looks like one of the items is

http://en.koreadepart.com/item/1387335164/shara-shara-only-you-necklace-lip-balm-no1-juicy-peach

(Sorry, don't know how to post spoilers but if you don't want to see the item, don't click  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## blinded (Nov 21, 2014)

I keep getting emails for tracking numbers and I can't keep track of what everything is. It looks like you can only track 5 numbers at a time on Canada Post, so there's no point in tracking the things that just shipped anyways. I have a lip gloss coming today. Then honey box restock, Thumbs Up, mask and etude house shop order. There's also misc things from ebay. Man, my mail carrier must wonder why I get so many things from Korea....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I keep getting emails for tracking numbers and I can't keep track of what everything is. It looks like you can only track 5 numbers at a time on Canada Post, so there's no point in tracking the things that just shipped anyways. I have a lip gloss coming today. Then honey box restock, Thumbs Up, mask and etude house shop order. There's also misc things from ebay. Man, my mail carrier must wonder why I get so many things from Korea....


Mine is the same - he had 3 meme packages today and a box and package yesterday...


----------



## Fae (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my pony palette today, but the soaps &amp; modelling masks still haven't arrived! The items come in a weird order! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 21, 2014)

@@blinded if you have the Canada Post app, you can track as many as you want. I been obsessively tracking all my packages that way. XD


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone know what time (european time) the box with soothingsista will be released?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 21, 2014)

I tried to email Memebox about sending me another box of While You Were Sleeping and Foot therapy. But Min just tells me the package is stuck with Canada Post and to contact them instead.. She really does not read the emails.. I sent back another email stating the same thing but if they are still coming back to me saying you need to talk to the post office, I am keeping these boxes.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 21, 2014)

You can get the Aftership app and track ALL of your packages from EVERYBODY. It's pretty handy. And easy.

Longshoreman update about USA west coast. They are now working at about a third of the pace of usual. They've been working without a contract through their union since July. The shipping companies are not working with them. L.A. Harbor is a disaster of ships circling, waiting to unload. It's majorly slowing down my boxes as they come through LA.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

USPS still cannot track international packages or at least ones from Asia.  I just spoke to my local PO about it and he was able to see the tracking on one item (it is out for delivery today), but he had no idea that this was broke from the USPS side of things.  I cannot even track by phone.

USPS better fix this quickly.  I get tons of packages and I like to know when I am going to get them and if they are delayed anywhere.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe thanks for the tip on the Aftership app. I downloaded it and entered all my tracking numbers. But until USPS fixes their tracking issue, I will just have to estimate arrival. But I am stoked that it tracks everything! So handy!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Anyone know what time (european time) the box with soothingsista will be released?


5pm gmt so 6 for you or 7 not sure how far ahead you are from us?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Jane George, so in 15min then?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

10 now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Site unavailable so must be adding it now..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

The website won't open for me so maybe they are getting ready to put the collaboration box up


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone else having a hard time logging in Memebox site?

oops, never mind.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

Its loading for me, but no collab yet?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

I wish they would do a few of the fantasy boxes like the princesses, empress's secret or cleopatra again they were so fun and appealing, not just collabs


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 21, 2014)

Should be here but it's not...? It's 9 San Francisco time.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

They normally release these boxes in the afternoon - not in the am (PST).    Did they state it was being released at 9am PST?   I think the server crashed because everyone thinks it is being released right now or something

I could be wrong, but I looked at my emails and there was no time associated with this box release


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 21, 2014)

They said 9am on Facebook. And I'm quite sure they released last collabs a.m. because it was in the evening for me.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They said 9am on Facebook. And I'm quite sure they released last collabs a.m. because it was in the evening for me.


Same, I remember ordering sam around 20.00 here, which is 2 hours from now (but it were released before then).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They said 9am on Facebook. And I'm quite sure they released last collabs a.m. because it was in the evening for me.



I looked on FB - I don't see a time.


----------



## blinded (Nov 21, 2014)

I got my revecen lip gloss today (the one that was $3 after the $5 code w/free shipping) and I laughed when I read the front of the box "Superior take care of your lip because of basically natural extract". Basically natural, you know, close enough.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> I got my revecen lip gloss today (the one that was $3 after the $5 code w/free shipping) and I laughed when I read the front of the box "Superior take care of your lip because of basically natural extract". Basically natural, you know, close enough.


hahahaha


----------



## blinded (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I looked on FB - I don't see a time.


The post where they announced the giveaway was edited. If you check the edit history it original said 9am. 

Here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/a.741005935918350.1073741828.739259532759657/873910089294600/?type=1


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

blinded said:


> The post where they announced the giveaway was edited. If you check the edit history it original said 9am.
> 
> Here's the link. https://www.facebook.com/memeboxglobal/photos/a.741005935918350.1073741828.739259532759657/873910089294600/?type=1



I wonder if because they edited it and took it out, we can't hold them to that time?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

i got a reply about wine and cheese and they say it shipped on the 19th.. don't think so... it would be here by now

replied to them saying if that was the case that i would have it by now


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i got a reply about wine and cheese and they say it shipped on the 19th.. don't think so... it would be here by now
> 
> replied to them saying if that was the case that i would have it by now


Ughhh memebox why are you lyingggg

I hate when they do this stuff.

Seriously, I am like some other people here and I bought the w/c and WTF bundle so I could get wine and cheese faster, lol....and now I don't have either box. 

It would be wise of them to just give us an honest answer, and then come up with a solution. Which would easily be to replace the Innisfree item with another item, and heck-give us all 4-5 Memepoints in our account to apologize for the delays and issues. 

Seriously they need a customer service consultant. I've heard more complaints about their customer service than any other company I've ever worked with.

BAH Memebox...why you keep my wine and cheese from me. &lt;/3


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 21, 2014)

Well...I'm not getting mine at all now! I checked back through my conversations with them in the help center and I've been very clear that I only wanted boxes X and Y cancelled and nothign else from the order. 

What are the statuses of Wine and Cheese for others?


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm with other posters -- replace the Innisfree item with something else and give everyone who purchased Wine and Cheese five points considering we bought this box with them telling us it would ship out on November 7 -- TWO WEEKS AGO. So frustrating.


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 21, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Well...I'm not getting mine at all now! I checked back through my conversations with them in the help center and I've been very clear that I only wanted boxes X and Y cancelled and nothign else from the order.
> 
> What are the statuses of Wine and Cheese for others?


Mine just says 'ready' when I check my account.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

I really hate being lied to


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone remember what the updated Innisfree ship date is?

Thanks in advance.

On a side note I just tried the Meme Mask and I am a FAN.

Really great mask and for only $2 a sheet it's an excellent deal.

I loved the fit. Was able to walk around with it on and the bottom part did not slip.

And my skin feels firmer and softer now.

I will be buying more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Just found the info. Innisfree is supposed to now ship on the 27th.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Ah poop, looks like I won't be purchasing the collab box as car just failed its MOT and gonna need £700 worth of repairs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or any other box this month...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ah poop, looks like I won't be purchasing the collab box as car just failed its MOT and gonna need £700 worth of repairs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or any other box this month...


I'm so, so sorry that SUCKS :'( Your car is defo more important than memebox/any other boxes for sure!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 21, 2014)

holy moly thats a lot.... our car is worth less than that :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm so, so sorry that SUCKS :'( Your car is defo more important than memebox/any other boxes for sure!


Thanks - thought it would be a couple of hundred (which I'd budgeted for) but needs a part and welding done. Also means I can't get to work on Monday either as the part wont be in till then so going be popular with my boss as only returned to work last week after several months sick leave. Could scream!!

I've boxes coming so can't complain too much as that'll ease the pain lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 21, 2014)

Really annoyed about the WTF + W&amp;C Box being delayed again... Im thinking of cancelling it.... I ordered the bundle for express because I really wanted the WTF box.... I don't understand WTF is going on... I noticed that the Superbox tab is gone too?... I think they're fazing out Memebox's - Maybe they don't have enough companies willing to give away or lower the prices of there products for the box's anymore..?


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 21, 2014)

Soooo, I missed like the last month on this thread   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   What should I know about in memebox world? I got my first ever box a couple of weeks, Lucky #10.  I liked it pretty well!

Still waiting on my Step by Step Skincare box, has anyone received that one yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2014)

@@latinafeminista Step by Step is a FANTASTIC box!

Glad you are getting it.

The big Meme news for the past month is the lack of box releases.

They are updating their business model and have only released a box or 2 a week.

(if even that)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

its been a dry month, you picked a good time to jump in lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

when I first started with memebox, there wasn't lots of boxes.  Those didn't start up until the beginning of summer

I honestly don't think they will do away with the boxes, as that defeats the purpose of their name - memebox.   I do think they will continue to have globals and they will continue to release boxes, but not like they did for several months.  I look at the Korean Memebox site and they never had that many boxes ever.    I think this was a way to find out what International customers were interested in.  Also, I still think they are up to their ears over in Memebox China and also their new line of skincare/makeup products.  Which let's face it, will never replace Memebox completely.  They don't have thousands of items to choose from.

I still hope they do their themes - like fermented, free from oil &amp; trouble, honey - because they do curate those very well.  I think their other themes, like MCW, OMG,  they just don't know how to do them.

just my opinion - I could be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Hopefully its just a case of tidying the site as there was sold out boxes across the site so easier to find boxes that's still available now.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

Collab is up, just got mine and Dirty Girl


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

Cant get it to load... grr.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

hmmm, I will be passing on this box - I love the box design, but nope


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 21, 2014)

Ugh, they need bigger server capacity or something it's crashing like every 2 seconds.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

I cant checkout, ffs


----------



## Taleez (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't even load the page. It just goes white and spins....... lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hmmm, I will be passing on this box - I love the box design, but nope


the only thing id want is the purple lipstick chnces of that in the box nada with my luck,


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the only thing id want is the purple lipstick chnces of that in the box nada with my luck,


I wouldn't mind the sleep pack - it is made with bird's nest extract.  THAT should have been in the OMG 4 box, damnit


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 21, 2014)

not that impressed with the box to be honest.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wouldn't mind the sleep pack - it is made with bird's nest extract.  THAT should have been in the OMG 4 box, damnit


That is exactly what I thought when I saw that product!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Thankfully its not one I fancy at least..would have a been gutted if it had been something I wanted


----------



## Taleez (Nov 21, 2014)

I heard purple lipstick, I'm interested. Can't load the dang site thought.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

so memebox takes  products that should be in their normal boxes (like MCW, Dessert, OMG) for these collaborators and then when those boxes don't sell, they break up stuff and stuff them into boxes that we expected to have unique items

sigh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 21, 2014)

they bundled it with cpm box2 bah ha ha ,


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 21, 2014)

YESSSS!! Got it. Wanted the eggpore balm, the primer from eh, the lipstick is right up my alley and the sleeping pack sounded nice! Had some point so 15.99 is a good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't really get how this box represents her style at all. Feels kind of bland. It's an ok box but nothing really special.


----------



## Fae (Nov 21, 2014)

Not interested in the new collab box! Hoping wine/cheese ships soon!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2014)

Edit:  I was hoping the new collab box would be bundled with something awesome.  Instead, it's only CPM2.  _Quelle surprise_.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh my god my mom found my YouTube channel and watched my Memebox review. She really liked it and was happy to see me. I warned her to maybe not watch the His &amp; Hers mask review video. ahhahahahah


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 21, 2014)

The lipstick shown is only one of the colours.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 21, 2014)

VIVITO Painting Matte Finish Lip Stick ($25)

Randomly selected from RD01 Sour Red, RD02 Red Sun, RD03 Red Ribbon, PP01 Raspberry Purple, PP02 Orchid Purple


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hmm, I actually think this collab is a nice, well-rounded box! 

I don't actually need anything in it at the moment, but I think I'd probably pick it up if I had points, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> they bundled it with cpm box2 bah ha ha ,


What, they had some left?  I thought it all went to k-style 4 &amp; mcw4!! lol


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hmm, I actually think this collab is a nice, well-rounded box!
> 
> I don't actually need anything in it at the moment, but I think I'd probably pick it up if I had points, haha


I wasn't seeing the contents, but never mind, I'm an idiot who has apparently forgotten what the scroll button on her mouse does!  Wonder if I need that egg pore cream to go with my gold vibrating egg from the Makeup Edition 2 box?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

I really want that birds nest sleeping pack - so I may get this and then trade out the other stuff

I am sure I will get some takers!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Collab is up, just got mine and Dirty Girl


I snagged a Dirty Gal box earlier last week- I'm hoping that it's not only a good box, but that one of us here gets a big winner golden ticket! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail







_*1. ETUDE HOUSE Goodbye Pore Ever Primer Essence 20ml ($12)*_
_The silky, lightweight formula mattifies excessive oil and shine, and enhances makeup adherence. It can be worn under makeup to fill in uneven skin surfaces and visible pores, creating a smoother-than-smooth canvas._

_*2. VICIONI Super Aqua Soothing Serum 30ml ($24)*_
_Do something good for your skin! This Super Aqua Soothing Serum is free of carbomer, silicon, artificial ingredients, and chemical preservatives to give your skin a cosmic blast of naturally beautifying ingredients. Use it daily to replenish, brighten, soothe, and smooth the complexion._

_*3. TONYMOLY Egg Pore Blackhead Steam Balm 30g ($9)*_
_This self-heating steam balm opens up clogged pores and extracts all unwelcome pore-dwellers for a smoother, more supple surface skin.  Three types of natural exfoliators – white salt, charcoal powders, and egg yolk – remove blackheads, whiteheads, and dead skin cells to cleanse and minimize pores._

_*4. VIVITO Painting Matte Finish Lip Stick ($25)*_
_*Randomly selected from RD01 Sour Red, RD02 Red Sun, RD03 Red Ribbon, PP01 Raspberry Purple, PP02 Orchid Purple*_
_This lipstick paints lips with covetable color and ultra-comfortable texture. Enriched with a cocktail of nourishing ingredients, this must-have lipstick plumps and hydrates lips while offering a balance between beautiful hue and ultra comfortable wear._

_*5. REVECEN Blooming Collagentox Sleeping Water Pack 90ml ($24)*_
_This nourishing overnight facial treatment delivers powerful snail mucin extract, bird nest extract, and prickly ash berries to the skin to replenish lost moisture, firm up and tone the skin, and even out uneven complexions._

_*6. SHARA SHARA Miracle Capsule Cream 50ml ($15)*_
_This anti-wrinkle moisturizer is enriched with glacial water and 24 types of nourishing oil to deliver a surge of moisture to the skin to firm, rejuvenate, and revitalize the skin._

_*7. DEWYTREE Deep Detox Black Mask 1 Sheet ($3)*_
_This detoxifying facial sheet mask is formulated with Jeju Island’s volcanic scoria clay to detoxify, clarify, and revitalize the skin._


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

starry101 said:


> VIVITO Painting Matte Finish Lip Stick ($25)
> 
> Randomly selected from RD01 Sour Red, RD02 Red Sun, RD03 Red Ribbon, PP01 Raspberry Purple, PP02 Orchid Purple


Found the picture for shades. Some reminds me of the Revlon balmy lipsticks I already own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the lipstick shades that might be in the collab box -- none of the orange ones!  The new collab box is calling me.  I just threw out a primer and some lip products yesterday because they were ancient.  And, the egg.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

Not bad!

The only thing I have against the egg is that it is a nuisance.  It doesn't stack and it is ALWAYS messy to open and close with the innard gooshing everywhere.  I finally tossed mine just because I hated the messiness so much.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I snagged a Dirty Gal box earlier last week- I'm hoping that it's not only a good box, but that one of us here gets a big winner golden ticket! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! I have been wanting to get it so today I said yes, and used my $7 off 2 boxes coupon


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 21, 2014)

My golden ticket code worked now - yay.  So I got the collab for $26.99 instead of $29.99.

How come there's spoilers for the whole box out already?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> My golden ticket code worked now - yay.  So I got the collab for $26.99 instead of $29.99.
> 
> How come there's spoilers for the whole box out already?


The collab boxes are always fully revealed when they are released.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 21, 2014)

the collab boxes are always unboxed!


----------



## had706 (Nov 21, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Not bad!
> 
> The only thing I have against the egg is that it is a nuisance. It doesn't stack and it is ALWAYS messy to open and close with the innard gooshing everywhere. I finally tossed mine just because I hated the messiness so much.


Ooh good to know I was interested in that egg but I hate messiness...


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh right lol thanks!

I think it looks a good box, no?  And worth over $100 which is a higher value than some other boxes I've purchased.  (I know it's not all about the monetary value but it sure helps).


----------



## EmiB (Nov 21, 2014)

This is actually really nice box. I wish I can have it, but I already have some many products and boxes coming


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the box! I try to see if I should buy by itself or with memebox 18. I watched also her unboxing video. it's a nice video but it is obvious that she hadn't tried the products before, she has tried them for two days now!


----------



## Sexijesssi (Nov 21, 2014)

yeah i agree these look fantastic loving it!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually really like this box. I may actually break my Meme-drought and buy it!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 21, 2014)

EmiB said:


> This is actually really nice box. I wish I can have it, but I already have some many products and boxes coming


Same! I like this one quite a bit, especially for the sleeping pack, but... I just do not need a thing right now. Like, I even have points saved up and everything, but I'm just not feeling that tug.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone have info on the ingredients for the Tony Moly egg? For some reason I can't find it anywhere!

Looks like a really nice box. I might get it if it's still around after Black Friday, but I doubt it will be. The lipstick colours look amazing.


----------



## Taleez (Nov 21, 2014)

I did it, I went and I bought it. I haven't bought a box in a while, as I have been on over load and wanted to avoid custom hits over the holidays as much as possible, but I just want to try that bird nest pack so bad and the rest of the box looks really good.... I had to. Plus I had 4 memepoints to spend.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 21, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Does anyone have info on the ingredients for the Tony Moly egg? For some reason I can't find it anywhere!
> 
> Looks like a really nice box. I might get it if it's still around after Black Friday, but I doubt it will be. The lipstick colours look amazing.


Hun, if you meant the steam blackhead one I found this but no idea what "not blooming-100 stearate" is I assume it is PEG-100 stearate. All I know from derm...

Glycerol, isopropyl myristate, polyglyceryl--3 methyl glucose distearate, polysorbate 80, cetearyl alcohol, Mr Salt, spring water, charcoal powder, vinegar, egg shell powder, microcrystalline cellulose, hydroxypropyl cellulose , Pantheon carbonyl triacetate, corn starch, hydroxypropyl methyl cellulose, ascorbic acid, tocopheryl acetate, egg yolk extract, xanthophyll, titanium dioxide, glyceryl stearate, not blooming -100 stearate, mannitol, dihydro jeneyi lactide lecithin, shellac, green tea powder, iron hydroxide, phenoxyethanol, Ethyl hexyl glycerin caprylate rilgeul glycol, yellow iron oxide, perfume


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

that could be PEG-100


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2014)

OK, bit the bullet and not only did I buy the new SS box (really want all the products in it), but I got the bundle with CPM2!  ha ha  I have joined the Eradicate CPM2 Boxes In Our Lifetime organization and plan to break it up for stocking stuffers.  I wanted to be able to get express shipping for standard price and wished there was some other bundle with SS but oh well.  I had a coupon plus a few points so the cost was OK.

In other Memenews, my single While You Were Sleeping box arrived today and I think every product will be great.  My Golden Ticket was for $3 off.  Has anyone heard of someone winning something besides that?


----------



## flushblush (Nov 21, 2014)

Just watched her video and thought it was quite good. She demoed everything and had intelligent things to say about each item. And the whole time I was thinking how gorgeous her lip color was, and it turned out to be one of the possible shades you could get in the box. That girl could probably sell me any lippie at all though, to tell the truth. She is totally stunning.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

She did a really nice job, I agree @@flushblush

But...I thought that the collaborators were supposed to already be fans of these products and wanted to share them with us?  Because in her video, she didn't know that much about the product prior to a few days before she made the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Nov 21, 2014)

@@biancardi That is a fair point. I appreciate the fact that she put effort in, though - that's much more than we can say for some of the other collaborators.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 21, 2014)

She is gorgeous... I was also magnetised by her lips! I hope for the purple lipstick!

I bought the new box and the 18 global!

For a second I thought, let's check again what's in the cpm2, in case it is worth getting the bundle, but then I realised I am going to receive most of these things in kstyle 4! lol!

There are very few luckyboxes and globals left. On Monday, there may be no boxes left!!! Empty memebox page! Only CPM2 left!!! nightmare!!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@biancardi That is a fair point. I appreciate the fact that she put effort in, though - that's much more than we can say for some of the other collaborators.


Yes, she did put the effort in it.  I think most of the collaborators did, except cutiepie.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> She is gorgeous... I was also magnetised by her lips! I hope for the purple lipstick!
> 
> I bought the new box and the 18 global!
> 
> ...


I know - I wonder when globals 20-22 will be released.  Next week is Thanksgiving week in the states, so I wonder if they are going to take a break and wow us in December?


----------



## starry101 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone notice how she showed herself using all the products except the sleeping pack? I think she was a bit put off by the ingredients but she did say a lot about how they were supposed to be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 21, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Anyone notice how she showed herself using all the products except the sleeping pack? I think she was a bit put off by the ingredients but she did say a lot about how they were supposed to be good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I only got the box for the sleep pack!!  lol


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm trying to decide if I want the Lucky bundle before it sells out. I've been holding off on making any purchases for various reasons, and now I'm hesitant again just because I have two unshipped Wine and Cheese and would like to know what is going on there before I put any more money into Memebox.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> OK, bit the bullet and not only did I buy the new SS box (really want all the products in it), but I got the bundle with CPM2!  ha ha  I have joined the Eradicate CPM2 Boxes In Our Lifetime organization and plan to break it up for stocking stuffers.  I wanted to be able to get express shipping for standard price and wished there was some other bundle with SS but oh well.  I had a coupon plus a few points so the cost was OK.
> 
> In other Memenews, my single While You Were Sleeping box arrived today and I think every product will be great.  My Golden Ticket was for $3 off.  Has anyone heard of someone winning something besides that?


I actually didn't mind the CPM2 box on it's own, really. I haven't used a whole lot from it, but the Hallabong and Tonymoly products are nice. The lip crayon isn't terrible if you get a decent shade. It's actually pretty pigmented. The shadows aren't horrible, but I got the pink ones so they were all incredibly shimmery. I think we're all just totally sick of seeing it, and especially seeing the products appear in other boxes. and LOL We appreciate your service to the Eradicate CPM2 Boxes in Our Lifetime Organization haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



flushblush said:


> Just watched her video and thought it was quite good. She demoed everything and had intelligent things to say about each item. And the whole time I was thinking how gorgeous her lip color was, and it turned out to be one of the possible shades you could get in the box. That girl could probably sell me any lippie at all though, to tell the truth. She is totally stunning.


I liked her video too. I enjoyed her actually trying everything and giving her thoughts, and she seems very nice and down to earth. I agree as well- she is super gorgeous and that lip color looked amazing on her!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> She did a really nice job, I agree @@flushblush
> 
> But...I thought that the collaborators were supposed to already be fans of these products and wanted to share them with us?  Because in her video, she didn't know that much about the product prior to a few days before she made the video  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it's a bit different with the collaborations. 

I'm pretty sure the Haul of Fame events are more based around favorite products that bloggers want to share with their readers, and Collab boxes have always seemed more like stuff that interests them or fits a theme they want to have for their box. I think with the exception of Dani, who I believe chose all items from previous boxes that she enjoyed.

Either way, I'm actually wishing I could pick this up before it sells out because that sleeping pack is right up my alley. Give me birds nests and snails all day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I just need to wait for my review points to clear...


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 21, 2014)

Eugh, if that egg pore thing really doesn't contain a ton of alcohol, that means I can use almost everything in this box... but... but... I almost had a Memebox-free month!

Bird's nest is absolutely fantastic. My MBD Bird's Nest Masks are basically HG status. I really want to try that sleeping pack!

/vows to wait until after Black Friday


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 21, 2014)

It seems that there will be free shipping on Black Friday. And this is an offer that could be extended on boxes as well, with the difference that there are no boxes out there!!! lol!!!

I have bought only two boxes this month, and I used the $10 off $50. I haven't even used the $5 off codes... The only vip priviledge I used was the 4 points we got and I could apply them today...


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 21, 2014)

Got the soothing sista box, mainly for the egg, primer and lippie. Also got my hands on the OMG and dry and sensitive boxes yesterday as well as the pony palette. Loving the OMG box way more from first impressions ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

Just an update - only about 30 Dirty Gal boxes left.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 21, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just an update - only about 30 Dirty Gal boxes left.


I can't believe that this box is still there. Is it because of the price? It sounds really interesting to me and I am really looking forward to seeing what's inside!

Did we have any news about the wine and cheese?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

Any reviews of the Ladykin broccoli products?  The toner and ampoule?  

I know people _just _got the Ladykin Vanpir mask, but any thoughts on that one?  I'm thinking about getting the Vanpir cream and mask (or maybe cream and ampoule?) for my mother for xmas.  She's a HUGE vampire fan and I know she'd appreciate the packaging if nothing else.


----------



## Jenn Lee (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone! New to Makeup Alley/Memebox, does anyone know if the hair salon/dirty girl value set come with two golden tickets? Or just one?

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle I didn't even realize there was a sleeping pack and cream version of the Vanpir line until Memebox, but the Vanpir ampoule has been around for awhile and I have always heard excellent reviews. I kept waiting to see a good price on it to buy it, but back then it was consistently selling out for around $40. 

Everyone loves the broccoli toner, though I haven't heard anything about the broccoli ampoule yet. 

As for this Wine and Cheese thing....I can't believe they flat out told @@MissJexie it had been shipped. Okay, yes I do believe it. But obviously we can check that sort of thing, and it's not like it was shipped snail mail. If the package should have arrived already, you probably shouldn't say it was shipped. My goodness.

And while I didn't believe they owed anyone points or an additional gift for the delay. It does annoy me that they haven't given any sort of update. And I'm a bit peeved they're just pretending the delay isn't happening now. And I think at this point they do owe us something. An explanation is what I would have preferred, but sounds like that won't be happening. 

But there's no way I can cancel my Wine and Cheese boxes. ...Of all the boxes for this to happen to...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

Ummm I know everyone is going to say it's too early but volume up spoilers?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

@cfischer I'm struggling to not put one of everything in my cart for both of us.. that dark packaging with the fangs though!! It just.. gets me.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 21, 2014)

MemeNurse said:


> Hi everyone! New to Makeup Alley/Memebox, does anyone know if the hair salon/dirty girl value set come with two golden tickets? Or just one?
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi Memenurse and welcome to the madness! Not sure about the golden ticket as I've bought the boxes separately (they didn't have them bundled when I went for the hair salon one or I would have got the two for the express shipping!). Oh well, snail mail it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@ Welcome! A lot of people had this question, and according to Memebox, both boxes will come with a golden ticket if you receive them in a bundle, since both of those boxes are individually part of the sweepstakes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck!

@tiedyelifestyle I know that brands like that tend to use the same active ingredients in their line, so the ampoule would most likely have the best/strongest results since ampoules are so concentrated. Since you didn't receive the items in a Memebox, as far as value wise, if you can get the ampoule for a similar price, that would probably be the best place to start. Unless you want to go all in and commit to the entire line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for the broccoli toner, you may want to wait until Memebox has it on sale again. They were selling it for like $7 for awhile.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa I think people in Asia/Australia receive the boxes the fastest, and with the time difference one of them may be posting spoilers very soon. I have the whole bundle coming tomorrow. I hope they're amazing. The first scrub box was far better than I imagined, and I'm really curious to see what volume up ends up being translated into. I hope they don't mean anything that involves the bust, tush or hair though personally. ...And Oil Therapy? Who even knows, but I have high hopes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

@@cfisher, you are going to have a great memeday tomorrow


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

Express shipping is delivering on Saturday?


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 21, 2014)

where is my WTF/wine and cheese bundle??!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*phew... FINALLY caught up with everything since i came back on vacay.. went through about 50 pages... seriously.. LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 21, 2014)

OMG, so excite! Just got a Meme package I was not expecting. I win the McQueen three piece set from one if the review events. The I've that looks like Clinique. I win the Revecen gloss a few weeks ago. Yay, I don't win stuff often, or ever. I wanted to try this line.

SoothingSistas box looks pretty decent and she so pretty and sold it well. If I was guaranteed a Berry colored lippie I'd jump on it, although that sleeping pack is tempting me. Think I'll sleep on it since I don't need anymore stuff at all!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Krysten lowe wee!  I got that set last week!  You'll have to let us know when you crack into it


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 21, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Express shipping is delivering on Saturday?


Express is UPS now in the States and they deliver Saturdays and I think Sundays closer to the holidays.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Express is UPS now in the States and they deliver Saturdays and I think Sundays closer to the holidays.


Awesome!


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 21, 2014)

the collab box already sold out before I was even able to get off of work and buy it ))):


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> the collab box already sold out before I was even able to get off of work and buy it ))):


I'm sure it will be back.

.....Bundled with CP2.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 21, 2014)

The bundle with CPM2 is still available if you really want the box.


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 21, 2014)

Pretty sure you just get one golden ticket with the bundle because only one of the boxes is marked as golden ticket when purchased separately.


----------



## polisharmoire (Nov 21, 2014)

Wait had a derp moment both of them are golden ticket ones so I'd say it does come with 2.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 21, 2014)

Both dirty gal and hair salon are marked as "golden ticket". I would expect that this bundle will have two.

I received a text from DHL today that I could go and collect my boxes!!! I went to the collection point only to find out that nothing was delivered today... I was so angry... I wanted my boxes! oh well, I ll have to wait till Monday....!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> You can get the Aftership app and track ALL of your packages from EVERYBODY. It's pretty handy.


Thank you, this is awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@ - Welcome to MemeMadness, where everyone you meet will (gently) tell you you MUST have the latest box release and will then justify it for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!

I like SoothingSistas box, not sure I would use most of the items but a couple caught my eye. I have to say though, it's definitely one of the better Collaboration boxes for sure.

@@biancardi - saw your message on the way home from working. I actually have a weekend off! I will take care of that tonight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ilynx (Nov 21, 2014)

The bundle set looks like it's sold out too!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 21, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> The bundle with CPM2 is still available if you really want the box.


Now it's sold out too.  :blink:


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

I think the enabling of this forum has died down quite a bit lately.

I don't think many of us have been trying to encourage others to buy the latest Memeboxes. Lately it just seems like mostly people are just trying to justify their own risky choices. 

I think this is the safest this forum has ever been.  :lol:

(Oh, how I miss this thread's days of Memechaos.)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 21, 2014)

If I wasn't on an extreme low-buy, I think I would have made that collab box my first memebox. I liked the variety and it looked like it would have been fun.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

I will admit I like the direction the collabs have been going in lately.

But they're not quite there yet for me. But this box was reaalllyyy close. If that sleeping pack had been from a "better" brand, there would have been no holding me back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 21, 2014)

I got one of my Memeshop orders today -- one of the ones that was showing the screwed up tracking message and hadn't shown any movement in 10 days. Interestingly, it wasn't my most recent Memeshop order (hoping that one comes tomorrow).

Now if I could just hear about my Wine and Cheese.....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I got one of my Memeshop orders today -- one of the ones that was showing the screwed up tracking message and hadn't shown any movement in 10 days. Interestingly, it wasn't my most recent Memeshop order (hoping that one comes tomorrow).
> 
> Now if I could just hear about my Wine and Cheese.....


I really just wish they'd tell us what was going on. If they need more time, okay fine. If they need to replace the Innisfree, no problem here (and might I suggest the 7 Seconds or Neogen's Red Wine Gauze Kit  :lol: ).

But, really. Lying about it being shipped is such a bad sign. That tells me they're just going to stay mute on this, and then EVENTUALLY they'll start showing up.

Here's hoping someone, somewhere, gets theirs on Monday.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 21, 2014)

Ahh it's been a crazy day! I feel so bad because I had 2-3 of my blog readers contact me asking if the collab was going to be back in stock soon....I had NO idea it would sell out so fast! Geez...I mean it was a good box but...wow. That was fast!

I just got a Plated box today (omg so much delicious food!) so instead of Meme-madness I spent the day cooking up some chicken tortilla soup and editing stuff for the blog.

Pretty soon, once my already purchased boxes start to dwindle out, so will my insane NEED for boxes, unless they pick up the pace. I was COMPLETELY ready to use my 20% off $200 coupon and there was never enough boxes on the site at a time that I hadn't already purchased or didn't want in the slightest. That's bad business on their part, when there are definitely more people like me who wait for a chunk of boxes and buy them in all at once to use that coupon.

bad form memebox. 

On that note, I'm off to have a foot pampering party with myself and my foot therapy box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 21, 2014)

The upgraded website looks good - I like it


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

Urgh--can I just complain for a moment? I'm so irritated with the English translations on our products not being correct. An English list is a step up from nothing, but seriously, the ingredients are often in the wrong order and not correct--and often incorrect in a way that doesn't benefit the company!!! (LJH's essence English sticker had a stray ingredient thrown in that made it look like the product had a trigger that it doesn't). The Korean lists are perfectly sane, but it's like an intern dumps text into google translate and just takes whatever comes out. Translation is enormously time-consuming and re-translating is such a drag, but people who care about ingredients need to know this stuff! Blerg. Ok, rant over. Back to my glacier-slow Korean typing.  :drive:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really just wish they'd tell us what was going on. If they need more time, okay fine. If they need to replace the Innisfree, no problem here (and might I suggest the 7 Seconds or Neogen's Red Wine Gauze Kit  :lol: ).
> 
> But, really. Lying about it being shipped is such a bad sign. That tells me they're just going to stay mute on this, and then EVENTUALLY they'll start showing up.
> 
> Here's hoping someone, somewhere, gets theirs on Monday.


I didn't think it was great with high quality brands either.

Of course, I am still very upset at Memebox for what they've done regarding CPM2 and the leftovers in K-Style4 box.

I'm not sure when I will be buying again from them. Also, the Innisfree box and the Wine and Cheese box delays and LIES haven't made me cozy up to Memebox today.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The upgraded website looks good - I like it


Ohh yeah--it looks a lot more planned and pulled together. Nice.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

WTF spoilers in the spoiler thread

(by that I mean 'wonderful treasure finds' box, not 'wtf is happening in that thread')


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 21, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> WTF spoilers in the spoiler thread
> 
> (by that I mean 'wonderful treasure finds' box, not 'wtf is happening in that thread')


I think that box was spoiled in the thread a few days back.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

Are the skincare products by the company "Klairs" in Korea good quality?
I've never used them but found one in my K- stash today.. Don't know a thing about the brand but apparently there was a product from them in a Memebox. 
Thanks in advance for any help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 21, 2014)

@@UberClaire oh man i suck haha old news I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh, I should use my $10 discount coupon before it expires in a couple of days.

I am thinking about getting the Benton set and the Macaron lip balm set.

IDK..since I have a long- missing shop order out there somewhere, I'm not so sure about ordering another.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Ohh yeah--it looks a lot more planned and pulled together. Nice.


The box page looks sad and almost empty to me. The rest of the site is full, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

If anyone wants a one time, non affiliate $10 off on $50 purchase coupon, just PM me. It expires on the 23rd ( not the 22nd as I had originally thought- need reading glasses ha).


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Are the skincare products by the company "Klairs" in Korea good quality?


Yes, it's a brand mainly sold by Wishtrend. I've seen bloggers that tend to like very good brands and products rave about their products, so I think it's a good bet that it will be worthwhile to try.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 21, 2014)

My Benton value set shipped today and I ordered it five four days ago. Pretty good turnaround compared to usual.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yes, it's a brand mainly sold by Wishtrend. I've seen bloggers that tend to like very good brands and products rave about their products, so I think it's a good bet that it will be worthwhile to try.


Thank you. I may have picked my Klairs Soothing Serum up from there, not sure at all.

I was asking about the brand because that site has a Klairs box for sale that looks so nice.

I wish Memebox would add new brands like this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Nov 21, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Are the skincare products by the company "Klairs" in Korea good quality?
> 
> I've never used them but found one in my K- stash today.. Don't know a thing about the brand but apparently there was a product from them in a Memebox.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got a full sized Klairs BB cream in a naked box. I like it, and when I researched it, it had great reviews so I'd say they are a pretty legit company.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 21, 2014)

@@Saffyra The value sets seemed to be items they had in their warehouse, which is good for us. (And I'm telling you, that YET Catgirl thing has been hanging around forever. I even received one in the Jackpot box that looked like it had been hanging around in the warehouse for quite awhile.)

I'm starting to think that the new companies that do the free sampling event (Neogen stated that they did their camel cream to test the market) don't ship Memebox enough items, and sometimes get overwhelmed with the orders. Because it definitely seems like it's the same items that end up taking forever for everyone to get. Plus those items (7 Seconds, Camel Cream, Modeling Masks) seem to go out in batches, even though they tend to all be ordered within a very brief period of time.

Here's hoping the "new" Memebox will be more prepared for...Everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I got a full sized Klairs BB cream in a naked box. I like it, and when I researched it, it had great reviews so I'd say they are a pretty legit company.


Thank you for your feedback, too. I appreciate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yes, it's a brand mainly sold by Wishtrend. I've seen bloggers that tend to like very good brands and products rave about their products, so I think it's a good bet that it will be worthwhile to try.


Thanks so much, Tracy. I can always count on you to know exactly what's what in K- beauty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Nov 22, 2014)

OK, so I've probably seen the newest collab box 25 times now, and I *just* realized that her handle is Soothing Sista, and _isn't_ Soothing Siesta.  So.  I liked Soothing Siesta better.

It's not a bad box!  But instead of buying it, I placed an order at HonestSkin. Their shipping is actually pretty reasonable.  I got a great deal on some Faceshop masks (5 Rice masks for $0.60) and some Laneige travel sets for like, $2.  I know they are at Target now, but still kind of pricey to buy full size just to try out!  Of course, I bought way too much other stuff too...


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 22, 2014)

Though I like the site redesign, I have a weird thing about the height of websites' floating bars so going through the site is actually making me pretty uncomfortable -- sort of a weird, vaguely-claustrophic feeling. But I'm kind of weird, so there's that. If they made it the size of just the white portion I would be totally fine. Not that I need any more excuses to browse their website.

I think the end of summer really changed a lot of people's viewpoints on spending. The summer was absolute madness -- the rising popularity of Memebox, the major FOMO because boxes would sell out within hours, the massive point coupons, the fact that most people had a very small collection of K-beauty products... but now the majority of us have way more product than we can use within a year or more!

Plus, for me, I have 25+ boxes I need to review which I've been procrastinating on because I can't try all the items at once, and I dread trying to translate ingredients or find semi-legit lists online. And now that I've just been notified that the lists pasted on the actual items themselves can be incorrect, it'll be even more of a pain. Buying more boxes = more future responsibilities for blogging.

Ahem. I still wish they stocked as many SoothingSista boxes as they did CPM2, though.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

So, Gwen had my missing foot spray from a Memeshop order shipped to me Priority from their San Francisco location. I'm still amazed that items in the Memeshop are sitting in their warehouse, wonder what that means.

But more importantly......

They sent me a little postcard with a handwritten note.

....and included a Mememask.

How sweet is that?

Okay Memebox, you've won me over again. I'm a sucker.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> So, Gwen had my missing foot spray from a Memeshop order shipped to me Priority from their San Francisco location. I'm still amazed that items in the Memeshop are sitting in their warehouse, wonder what that means.
> 
> But more importantly......
> 
> ...


waaah that's so sweet. I'm such a sucker for fanservice!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 22, 2014)

I just put the tape on a 4-pound box of Meme skincare that I've cracked the seal on, but will never manage to get all the way through. I have to prepare...a storm [of skincare boxes] is coming...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

@ What on earth are you going to do with that box?

I've been preparing for my move in about a year, and I keep packing up "themed" boxes and stacking them in the guest bedroom. I feel like I'm tricking myself into believing I don't have THAT much stuff. 

Seriously, no one with two separate "foot care" boxes (The Memeboxes that are used for express shipping at that) packaged and dated for 2016 and 2017, has the right to be buying anymore skincare.  :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced What on earth are you going to do with that box?


My mom is totally down with kbeauty and texts me about Laneige mid-workday now--she's getting the 4-lb haul. I meant to mention that in the post, but my brain is just about gone--I'm on my fifth ingredient list translation and I threw in Korean regular keyboard typing practice today, so ha I'm so done.

@@Bunbunny Yeah, the unreliability of even English lists is so annoying. My method requires no actual knowledge of Korean vocab, just knowing the alphabet and being able to endure for ages pecking away at one's phone with a Korean keyboard enabled (I'm now trying to switch to regular keyboard so I can speed things up) and then pasting each ingredient into some helpful translation lexicons one by one. But this is slow, painful work and it seems insane that a bunch of bbloggers should need to learn hangul to know what they're putting on their faces.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 22, 2014)

If they don't load some more boxes soon there won't be any! There's only a couple of single boxes (hair salon etc) left. Boxes section looks pathetic!

Just wish they'd start listing boxes to go out early next year now (not that I can afford to get any after car debacle but still), I feel for bloggers trying to promote the company as there aren't boxes worth promoting at the moment as the collab box sold out too!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

If they are trying to start shipping out boxes quickly though, they probably won't be able to list any boxes until the holidays are over. Plus a lot of people did say they didn't want to even think about dealing with shipping from Korea during the month of December, so they may get their wish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In a week or two though, I think the only thing that will be left is CP2.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 22, 2014)

CPM2 will still be there this time NEXT year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> CPM2 will still be there this time NEXT year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm still wondering why they don't just break them up again and do the $5 sale that they did last time. Like...why did they toss the appletox into the CW4 when they could have sold them all off...

They could do a million things with them, give them away with a $100 purchase to entice people to bump up their purchases, do some giveaways on facebook...they could definitely get rid of them and use them to their advantage rather than breaking them up into other boxes and making everyone furious lol

I kind of feel bad for CPM. I wonder if she's had to deal with any backlash because of our hatred of her box that won't die.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

yeah I got a reply telling me that the wine and cheese had been shipped and I replied telling them that if it had I would have it by now. No reply to that :lol:


----------



## starry101 (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't really feel bad for CPM. CPM and her boyfriend make over $4 million a year. How well her memebox does is probably the last thing on her mind.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

I feel no sympathy either. From her video it was obvious she didn't like it but she still promoted it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I feel no sympathy either. From her video it was obvious she didn't like it but she still promoted it


That's what bothered me. 

If she didn't like the options offered, and wasn't happy with how things were turning out....Why finish going through with it?

And why do another one? ....And another one?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> waaah that's so sweet. I'm such a sucker for fanservice!


pffftt thats narcissism  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



MissJexie said:


> They could do a million things with them, give them away with a $100 purchase to entice people to bump up their purchases, do some giveaways on facebook...they could definitely get rid of them and use them to their advantage rather than breaking them up into other boxes and making everyone furious lol


That is a much better idea! Otherwise they can just hold a preview and win on those boxes for new customers? Like sign up and get redirected to that page to write a few words why you want that box etc.

So sad that the latest bundles were marred with more CPM products..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I manage to dodge those with sheer luck but idk if any will land in my Dec boxes. Hopefully not! 

And btw, nice new profile photo!  :wub:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> pffftt thats narcissism  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> That is a much better idea! Otherwise they can just hold a preview and win on those boxes for new customers? Like sign up and get redirected to that page to write a few words why you want that box etc.
> 
> ...


Aww thank youu &lt;3 &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And about marzia... I guess I worded myself wrong. It's not that I feel bad for her, but I feel like there must be a lot of people misdirecting their anger at her rather than at Memebox for what has been going on with this box. She didn't decide to have a bazillion boxes made up that would loom around the memeverse for the rest of time, memebox did. We also have NO idea what the box-building process is like for collaborators. We have no idea if the choices she made were influenced by memebox in any way, as in, if CPM doesn't know much about kbeauty, they can tell her 'omg shara shara is soo popular put a bunch of their stuff in your box." We just don't know the behind-the-scenes stuff, or how knowledgable she is on kbeauty, or how much pull she actually had in what went into the box.

Just because she and her boyfriend make millions of dollars, doesn't mean she deserves to be blamed for memeboxes mistakes. 

But I'm done talking about her. I'm praying we're forever done with seeing her face in the memeverse once we clean the excess billion boxes they still have collecting dust in the warehouse. I still think they should just give them away, or break them up and do the $5 sale, or do SOMETHING with them...it's ridiculousness to just keep bundling them and practically forcing them on people.

And on that note, it's 5am and I haven't slept yet! Seriously I need to stop staying up all night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah I got a reply telling me that the wine and cheese had been shipped and I replied telling them that if it had I would have it by now. No reply to that :lol:


I the same then got this they really think we are stupid Gwen

Gwen (Memebox.com)

Nov 21 17:34

Hi Lorna,

We are happy to assist you with finding your tracking number!

Please sign into your memebox account and click on the order of your choice, and if you scroll down you will see the tracking number for that order.

If there isn't a tracking number for that specific order- please check back in a few days, tracking numbers are usually posted ****2-3 days AFTER**** it ships.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance. Please note- boxes that ship get tracking numbers 2-3 business days after they ship. So your status may read "Ready for shipment" even if your box has already shipped. Our warehouse does not give us the tracking numbers before you, we see the tracking numbers at the same time you do. So if you do not have a tracking number yet, the CS team does not have one yet either. The warehouse uploads it a few days after the boxes have shipped.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not at all defending Memebox...But part of me feels like this could be a situation that is complicated by their separation of departments, especially with their separation between the customer service in the US and the shipping department in Korea. I sort of wonder if the customer service reps in the US, honestly don't even know yet about the fact that Wine and Cheese has not been shipped out yet.

If that's the case, they probably won't know anything until Monday.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't like the lack of boxes, but I am very happy that the boxes now ship so soon! Ordering a box and getting it 2 months later it's a long waiting time...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 22, 2014)

At last, my Tink box has turned up! Daughter wanted to try out the lip gloss and was all excited that her lips were "sparkly Mummy!" - bless. Its not too bad, Mizon product a bit clumpy but did notice its got those little metal balls (found in nail varnish) and with a good shake, it wasn't too bad. Didnt open the glitter eye shadow as didnt want it all over the carpet / bed / daughter then quite possibly the dog / walls / dolls etc...

I asked for them to stock the Hallabong all in one serum from the CPM2 box in the shop as would buy that in a heartbeat but "Jennifer's" response was bland and non committal so that's a no then. Given most of the other items went into the K-style box, they surely must be near the end of the stock by now...even if there was 5000 boxes. They've bundled it with just about everything so the only thing left would be to have a buy one, get a CPM2 box free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 22, 2014)

There is still more than 100 CPM2 left... They are going to bundle it with all the future boxes... in 1-2 years they will manage to get rid of them!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 22, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I the same then got this they really think we are stupid
> 
> Gwen
> 
> ...


My boxes have not even shipped yet.. 3 days later.. still BS.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

My reply from them was:

*Memebox Global Team* (Memebox.com)

Nov 21 10:17

Hi Jane,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

The wine &amp; cheese box shipped out Nov 19th- so you should see a tracking number in your account within 2-3 business days.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Regards,

Memebox Global Team

I sent back:

To be honest though as I ordered it in a bundle to go express it would be here by now. 
 
Had a supremely bad day yesterday and them lying tipped me over the edge


----------



## veritazy (Nov 22, 2014)

I understand it is frustrating not geting it (W&amp;C) after two weeks because of the delay yadda yadda. *sigh* My Innisfree is also coming by snailmail so I am not even going there. 

I agree with @@cfisher that all this frustration would be for nothing in the end. It is not like they have the power to ship it any faster with more pestering. Don't think Jill or Mindy or Gwen are able to personally visit the DHL office or warehouse in Korea to confirm "oh yeah it is shipped and the number is xxxx". I think problem is with communication as they would have to pester the Korean Memebox office peeps and those peeps have to then pester DHL to provide specific tracking numbers to update to the site one by one per account. All these takes time as it isn't just a dozen of boxes.

This wait may be tiring, but it is the only thing we can do now. *shrugs*

I have had worse with China companies in the past and thankfully there is buyer's protection on most sites where I shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 22, 2014)

24 Dirty Gals and 12 Luckybox Bundles left. Just playing with the last boxes on the empty site out of boredom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 22, 2014)

They really need more boxes.  I feel sorry for the peeps who wanted the collab box and didn't manage to get one.

If they're going to get to the point where there could literally just be one box or even none available (what are they going to do once hair salon and dirty gal sell out?) then they need to change their name.  They can't be Memebox surely if they're a site with a shop and no boxes????


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 22, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I just started using the egg foam wash and first thing I noticed was my face felt smoother. My face is usually dry. ( Egg foam wash leaked in the box like a soda when u shake it. But no real damage. It was sealed too). I also like the smell it leaves on my face.


I'm quoting myself above. I used the egg foam wash last night and this morning and my face felt itchy after applying it. I had to rinse it off right away. I still like the scent. Just a heads up for those of you who will try it soon. Anyone else experienced this? This is from the Skinfood box.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> 24 Dirty Gals and 12 Luckybox Bundles left. Just playing with the last boxes on the empty site out of boredom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Out of boredom I made a table in an excel file with all the beauty products I have...sorted by category, expiration date, whether it is open or not, etc... So next time my cleanser finishes I can check how many cleansers I have, and choose the one that expires soon!

How was memebox a few months ago when they didn't ship a lot of boxes? Did they release one box per week and they had enough available so there were always 3-4 available on the site?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 22, 2014)

I received a box to review, as did some other MUTers, and what I noticed is that there's now coordination between the products in the box and a Sold Out listing for each in the Memeshop. It really seems that the purpose of the sample box and review is to review the products (as opposed to the box). I'm hoping that a turn toward actually offering products from boxes in the Memeshop will mean stronger curation--nobody wants to pay retail for a crappy item.

If the slowing down a bit means better curation and box products in the shop, yay! But at this point, who knows what's going on.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2014)

Your morning chuckle (since we all need one) -- Last night I was reading the description card that came in my just-delivered While You Were Sleeping box and read this under the blurb for the Dr. MJ Jasmine Sleeping Water Mask:  "The relaxing aroma scent also helps distress both your body and mind."

Honey, my body and mind are quite distressed enough as it is.  I assume this was a typo and they meant "de-stress."  THAT, I could use!  LOL  Also, what's an "aroma scent"?  Isn't that basically the same as saying "aroma aroma" or "scent scent"?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Nov 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I kind of feel bad for CPM. I wonder if she's had to deal with any backlash because of our hatred of her box that won't die.


Yes, I wonder too. Wasn't there supposed to be a CPM4? I've heard neither hide nor hair of it for weeks. I wonder if they'd be silly enough to go ahead with it anyway.


----------



## raindrop (Nov 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I received a box to review, as did some other MUTers, and what I noticed is that there's now coordination between the products in the box and a Sold Out listing for each in the Memeshop. It really seems that the purpose of the sample box and review is to review the products (as opposed to the box). I'm hoping that a turn toward actually offering products from boxes in the Memeshop will mean stronger curation--nobody wants to pay retail for a crappy item.
> 
> If the slowing down a bit means better curation and box products in the shop, yay! But at this point, who knows what's going on.


That would be exciting! I review boxes on my blog, but they always come out waaaaaay after I get them because I like to fully test the products so I can give a real opinion. I leave to someone much more dedicated to unbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 22, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Yes, I wonder too. Wasn't there supposed to be a CPM4? I've heard neither hide nor hair of it for weeks. I wonder if they'd be silly enough to go ahead with it anyway.


It would be OK with me if it was like the Soothing Sista box in that it had better, more worthwhile items.  Being a collab box, I'd assume that all the items wouldn't be a secret, righ?


----------



## sefkhet (Nov 22, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I'm quoting myself above. I used the egg foam wash last night and this morning and my face felt itchy after applying it. I had to rinse it off right away. I still like the scent. Just a heads up for those of you who will try it soon. Anyone else experienced this? This is from the Skinfood box.


I used it for a few days. It didn't make me itch, but it did dry my oily skin out quite a bit (like, too much). I suspect that the fragrance could be irritating - I know I've had problems with highly-scented things in the past.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 22, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> I'm quoting myself above. I used the egg foam wash last night and this morning and my face felt itchy after applying it. I had to rinse it off right away. I still like the scent. Just a heads up for those of you who will try it soon. Anyone else experienced this? This is from the Skinfood box.


You might be allergic to it? - I cant use it due to the Eggs - as I'm allergic to eggs, so I'm gifting it to sister in law.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 22, 2014)

If anyone has an extra 10 off 50 coupon (I think there was one that didn't expire until tomorrow), please let me know!


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 22, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You might be allergic to it? - I cant use it due to the Eggs - as I'm allergic to eggs, so I'm gifting it to sister in law.


I eat eggs all the time. There's probably something else in there that I'm allergic to. I just need to be more careful when I'm using this product. If I get swollen or get really irritated I'll stop using it, lol! What's interesting is once I wash it off the itchiness disappears.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh em gee, has anyone tried that first product from the Thanksgiving for You box? IT IS MY NEW FAVORITE BRAND  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:



Spoiler



That Vivito primer is smooth like marble garh! I'm so frustrated that it contains glimmer bits....I want to be able to use this during the day too...sob. I love how it smells and how nice my foundation glides over it, leaving my face flawless.







Also have I mentioned, the design is ON-POINT. Pretty, sturdy,_ si magnifique. _ :luv: I can see why Soothing sista chose their lipstick now....this brand seem to represent her better if she had picked more stuff to include. Just so sleek and modern.

VIVITO YOU ARE MINE!  :hugs3:



Garh I am not really a makeup person, but I am sold on this brand having tried 2 products from them. If I am destined to get makeup in my upcoming box, please let it be from this brand!!!!


----------



## Fae (Nov 22, 2014)

That's great to hear! I'll have to try it asap! ^^ I wanted a new primer, so it came just in time! ^o^

I think the thanksgiving boxes are a great value!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

IN a way I am kicking myself for not buying those boxes


----------



## veritazy (Nov 22, 2014)

Fae said:


> That's great to hear! I'll have to try it asap! ^^ I wanted a new primer, so it came just in time! ^o^
> 
> I think the thanksgiving boxes are a great value!


It is a little too glittery for my daily makeup though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if you would like it. But the formulation is absolutely wow.

@@Jane George and I thought you did! Oh dear...in the chaos I forgotten who got what. It was a random pick though...I like half of each box but the rest can go to swaps or gifts.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

nope not I... just went mad non memeboxwise.... also waiting for a few memeboxes still too


----------



## Fae (Nov 22, 2014)

I have use for everything except for the nail polish &amp; glitter! I got the hideous green colour! ^^


----------



## Fae (Nov 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It is a little too glittery for my daily makeup though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if you would like it. But the formulation is absolutely wow.
> 
> @@Jane George and I thought you did! Oh dear...in the chaos I forgotten who got what. It was a random pick though...I like half of each box but the rest can go to swaps or gifts.


If I mix it with bb cream, do you think it will be less noticeable? ^^ I don't wanna run around in uni with a glittery face! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

with the glittery primer... if you added a good coverage foundation and then mattifying powder after would it amp down the effect?or

are stuck looking like a cullen whatever you do?


----------



## Fae (Nov 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> with the glittery primer... if you added a good coverage foundation and then mattifying powder after would it amp down the effect?or
> 
> are stuck looking like a cullen whatever you do?


Thank you for the idea! I'll try it with a higher coverage foundation &amp; see how it works! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

really a musing but it might work


----------



## veritazy (Nov 22, 2014)

Fae said:


> If I mix it with bb cream, do you think it will be less noticeable? ^^ I don't wanna run around in uni with a glittery face! ^^


Me neither...the pigments are thankfully really small and only noticeable when I look at it under the light. 



Jane George said:


> with the glittery primer... if you added a good coverage foundation and then mattifying powder after would it amp down the effect?or
> 
> are stuck looking like a cullen whatever you do?


I only tried it with a lighter BB cream and I layer cover of Innisfree Ampoule Intense cushion doesn't cover the glimmer. I still think this is much better than the Banila Co Shimmer one I have bought some years back..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 22, 2014)

have any of you tried the gokmul toner/ampoule?  I am debating if I should spend the $$ to purchase it.  That is the one item I wanted to get...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 22, 2014)

Wasn't Beauty 911 box #58 meant to ship on the 21/11?


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just to clarify on my earlier comment: I don't think Memebox need more boxes in terms of more releases.  I actually think 1 or 2 new releases a week is about right.  What I mean is, they need to get more boxes in stock of these boxes so that all the people who want to buy them, can.  The Soothing Sista box sold out so quickly and I just think it would be good if when they released a box they had stock of it for at least up to a week afterwards.  That would also help bloggers and affiliates with more time to promote and spread awareness of new releases by word of mouth which would help drum up business too.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 22, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I agree.  The boxes are selling out too quickly if they are only releasing a couple a week.  

Unlike the Cutie Pie box that will never die, they to anticipate that boxes are going to sell out quicker now if they aren't releasing 6-9 boxes a week.   They also need to understand that folks want to purchase boxes, but use their coupons.  How can anyone use the big ticket coupons if there isn't any boxes to purchase?

I hope they are still working thru this, because I know of folks who would purchase 5 or 6 boxes at once, to use the affiliate links and promo code.

they cannot anymore


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Amy1234 I agree.  The boxes are selling out too quickly if they are only releasing a couple a week.
> 
> Unlike the Cutie Pie box that will never die, they to anticipate that boxes are going to sell out quicker now if they aren't releasing 6-9 boxes a week.   They also need to understand that folks want to purchase boxes, but use their coupons.  How can anyone use the big ticket coupons if there isn't any boxes to purchase?
> 
> ...


Yea... I have not used a single coupon code this month.. There isn't any boxes available, and when they release one at a time, we can't use 5 of over 30 code even!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh em gee, has anyone tried that first product from the Thanksgiving for You box? IT IS MY NEW FAVORITE BRAND  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I thought  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love both of those products.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> It is a little too glittery for my daily makeup though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if you would like it. But the formulation is absolutely wow.


I actually wore it yesterday with BB cream on top, and it really wasn't glittery at all. If anything, it's shimmery rather than glittery, and that's some of the finest milled shimmer I've seen in primers, so it's not like it makes the skin look like a disco ball.

I used two pumps for my face and neck, if that helps.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh yes, there were several times I wanted to use a coupon code but I couldn't qualify because there wasn't enough to buy.

Actually, I've had other problems with coupon codes anyways - not just my golden ticket code (which eventually did work) but other codes I've tried to use even though I've met all the criteria and they haven't worked!  I know you can only use one code per order and there are limits on how many times but I'm sure I've met all the criteria and it's annoying when they don't work because I know that if I don't buy the items they will sell out straight away and if I do buy the items it means I've lost the value of the code because it will either expire or there will be nothing else I want to buy.  Annoying!!

Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Amy1234
> 
> They also need to understand that folks want to purchase boxes, but use their coupons.  How can anyone use the big ticket coupons if there isn't any boxes to purchase?
> 
> ...


This is me and it actually saved me quite a bit of money in October purchasing this way. I went from purchasing 24 boxes in October to only 4 in November, a significant drop in sales for Memebox but a huge savings for my wallet. 
I know there are several people here that buy in the same manner I do and I don't see how they're not feeling that loss. Although I placed 2 shop orders neither one was huge, I think I used a $30 coupon for each, and I don't imagine everyone is making up for the lack of boxes by spending the same money in the shop.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 22, 2014)

I have spent less than $50 in cash this month and although I have also used points on top of that it really is a fraction of what I was spending before.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know how they think this is a good thing, unless they are really raking in the $$ from Memebox China right now.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 22, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This is me and it actually saved me quite a bit of money in October purchasing this way. I went from purchasing 24 boxes in October to only 4 in November, a significant drop in sales for Memebox but a huge savings for my wallet.
> 
> I know there are several people here that buy in the same manner I do and I don't see how they're not feeling that loss. Although I placed 2 shop orders neither one was huge, I think I used a $30 coupon for each, and I don't imagine everyone is making up for the lack of boxes by spending the same money in the shop.


I have only bought 4 boxes this month. October I bought 10. And I made 4 small shop orders that had the free shipping. Definitely would have bought more boxes if there were more releases.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 22, 2014)

Must admit, I've been ordering stuff elsewhere as, while I love Memeboxes, there simply none that interest me on sale and with the boxes already ordered, I've only been getting specific items I really want (like the Peripura Frozen collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) hopefully next year there will be more boxes released...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 22, 2014)

In the same boat here. I want to buy from Memebox  but there is just not enough boxes for me to use 20% off $200 coupon. My wallet thanks Memebox.

ETA My Etude hauls came in and now I am drowning in masks.. considering Innisfree's free shipping just in case my Innisfree box doesn't ship out. This is what happens Memebox.. People go elsewhere that also has good sales.. &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree, I was always tempted and bought - but this month the only thing that tempted me was the Benton box and tbh the free gift was probably the biggest incentive because I like the surprise factor - but none of the boxes caught my eye as opposed to September/October where I went crazy over a few boxes that were fantasy and I though would be great for me, just not enough choice anymore.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm having flashbacks from the early days of Memebox _[i bought my first Global box in January] _when they would release one box a week and then of course it would sell out almost immediately, sometimes within minutes. I wonder if Memebox just wants to make sure their boxes sell, because some of them have been sitting there for over a month at this point.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 22, 2014)

I really miss waking up Mon, Wed, and Fri to new boxes. But I have saved a lot of money this month with so few releases.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I played right into Memebox's hand. I ordered less this month than I had in previous months, but man I really got suckered in by some of the shop deals.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 22, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm having flashbacks from the early days of Memebox _[i bought my first Global box in January] _when they would release one box a week and then of course it would sell out almost immediately, sometimes within minutes. I wonder if Memebox just wants to make sure their boxes sell, because some of them have been sitting there for over a month at this point.


Oh yes I remember those times...I get that it was probably a good thing for them, however there were so many complaints from customers because they weren't able to get their hands on boxes because they were selling out so quickly.

I think they should stick to their idea (that never really happened, now that I think of it) of releasing boxes on friday evening. That way, everyone is home from work/school etc. There should be at least 2 boxes, but it would be nice to see 3 occasionally, per week. That way, there are bundles available, and that would make 8-12 boxes per month. People would be able to use their 20% off $200 coupons that way as well. The key would be to stock enough boxes so that everyone could get the ones they wanted, but not so many that they're sitting around in the warehouse for months and months.

I'm not sure if there is a secret plan behind all of this...but right it appears like they don't care. They haven't given us an actual reason for why releases suddenly and abruptly stopped, or why all of their vague answers haven't been true. Memebox and their terrible customer service isn't a new thing, but I'm just getting extremely frustrated as a customer who has been with them since the beginning...I think their customers deserve an explanation, even if it's a generic statement.

On a slightly different note, anyone that got those tonymoly bunnies in the thanksgiving boxes...did everyone get the same scent? I'm curious to know how they smell because I'd like to buy a few as gifts but it's hard when you don't know the smells!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh yes I remember those times...I get that it was probably a good thing for them, however there were so many complaints from customers because they weren't able to get their hands on boxes because they were selling out so quickly.
> 
> I think they should stick to their idea (that never really happened, now that I think of it) of releasing boxes on friday evening. That way, everyone is home from work/school etc. There should be at least 2 boxes, but it would be nice to see 3 occasionally, per week. That way, there are bundles available, and that would make 8-12 boxes per month. People would be able to use their 20% off $200 coupons that way as well. The key would be to stock enough boxes so that everyone could get the ones they wanted, but not so many that they're sitting around in the warehouse for months and months.
> 
> ...


You're right, 2-3 boxes a week is a good number. As for Tonymoly, I got Momo Fruity scent which is supposed to be a mix of lemon citrus top, with the heart of freesia and white rose, and the drydown of sandalwood and musk, but I really don't get the musky drydown at all, and it stays fruity on me all day long. IMO it's a very young, spring break'ish fragrance that reminds me of Escada Sexy Graffiti I rocked in high school back in the day.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm definitely waiting it out to see how all of this plays out, but it is just so bizarre to me how they don't communicate things. I mean, so many people have gone into flat out PANIC mode, and they're just acting like nothing is going on. But when it comes to customer service, I can't help but notice something....It used to be that I'd receive emails from customer service reps during Korean business hours, plus the customer service reps in the US. Now I ONLY seem to hear from the ones in the US.

I, of course, don't know if this has been the case for everyone else, but I haven't even seen anyone mention any responses from the other customer service reps lately. And with everything that is happening, it's clear that we're in for big changes. I guess I'm just trying to cling to hope that they'll be good changes in the end. But this in between period is so strange to me. 

As for the Tony Moly bunny bars....I can't comment on the specific scents. But I did purchase a few of them a long time ago for gifts. And I don't remember which ones they were, but I specifically recall that the scents didn't really match up well with the scent descriptions I had read online.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 22, 2014)

I am trying to do a spreadsheet for all my products. However, for some items, like Tosowoong Timeshift serum, I can only find the manufacturing date. I can't seem to find the amount of time so I can get the expiration date. Is there specific words I should look for or is that just not stated normally?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 22, 2014)

The drop in sales has been precipitous.  I also went from buying ten boxes a month to 2.  Wait.  One box this month and one Benton Value Set.  So one box only this month (the skincare one).

Saves me a lot of money but it isn't nearly as fun.

While I don't want them to back to the early days when boxes sold out in a matter of hours, it would be nice if they could release more than one a week.

I do like that the boxes have been sticking around longer because it makes it easier to use a 20% coupon.  But I hope they aren't waiting to release new boxes until the old ones have sold out!  I don't like that idea at all!

I think it's been nice for people who are new to Memebox to have somewhat of a selection to choose from, too.


----------



## engawa (Nov 22, 2014)

I think that 20% off coupon may come in handy during their Black Friday sale. Or at least that's what I'm hoping for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

engawa said:


> I think that 20% off coupon may come in handy during their Black Friday sale. Or at least that's what I'm hoping for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would be quite a large Memeshop order.  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 22, 2014)

cfisher said:


> That would be quite a large Memeshop order. :lol:


It would be fun! I wonder if there will be boxes released or Friday is just going to be the sale...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 22, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It would be fun! I wonder if there will be boxes released or Friday is just going to be the sale...


In all seriousness...I am really hoping it's a good sale. But it just feels like this is one of those situations that Memebox will take advantage of to get rid of inventory and get everyone hyped up over nothing.

But I would LOVE if they did something like 50% off everything (everything in that shop has been listed at 50% off at one time or another, we know they could do it and still make a good profit!)

And I'd love if there were some boxes available to help reach that $200.

But I think they'll just be focusing on the sale. (Come on Memebox, PROVE me wrong...PLEASE.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree I think some boxes would really help, I want to buy a couple but there just hasn't been anything, and I'm just not into collabs or korean make up, I just want skincare heavy boxes to constantly improve my complexion


----------



## engawa (Nov 22, 2014)

They have been adding a lot of new items recently so I am hoping for the best.

This caught my eye recently, for those who don't want the Ariul set but were intrigued by the masks:

http://us.memebox.com/mood-maker-mask-nobody-knows-why-i-m-so-2-set-sexy-cute-chic-6ea


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 22, 2014)

I just *love* the name of this mask - nobody knows why I'm so......


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm hoping they will release say 3 boxes on Monday (to be shipped in January) then have their Black Friday sale (which I think will ONLY include shop items but they will remove the boxes that are still left and break up the contents to include in the sale). That should clear the warehouse of any old stock and give them time to get new stuff in for next year.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok so I finally had some spare time tonight, so I decided to spend the night getting to know my Foot Therapy box a little better, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started out with the tonymoly foot scrub (doesn't really take off much dead skin, but it feels amazing) and then used the with shyan foot file. Then used the Mizon foot lotion from the While You Were Sleeping Box (it's amazing!) and finished it off with the holika holika foot softening mask. 

I just took them off and my feet feel SO ridiculously soft. I can't even believe it. Just for kicks I'm going to use my last set of callus reducer patches on my heels, slather on more of that Mizon goodness and put on some socks before bed. Who cares if it's Winter, my feet are going to look amazing! LOL

I need to get more of these callus reducer patches... I need to make a trade list like I've been planning on so I can barter my overstock of crap for those and whitening creams and all the goodies that I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's been so slow here today! Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend! &lt;3 Goodnight all! &lt;3


----------



## veritazy (Nov 23, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> On a slightly different note, anyone that got those tonymoly bunnies in the thanksgiving boxes...did everyone get the same scent? I'm curious to know how they smell because I'd like to buy a few as gifts but it's hard when you don't know the smells!


The bunny smells good. The Momo fruit one (peach) at least suits me...I'm not sure of the others though.... other than the bunnies I think Innisfree hand creams are amazing gifts as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



crazysweet said:


> I can only find the manufacturing date. I can't seem to find the amount of time so I can get the expiration date. Is there specific words I should look for or is that just not stated normally?


I would usually just add 3 years shelf life to the manufacturing date.....this may vary with products and other factors like; room temperature/ how you store them, have you opened them, are you using them currently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Saffyra said:


> I do like that the boxes have been sticking around longer because it makes it easier to use a 20% coupon.  But I hope they aren't waiting to release new boxes until the old ones have sold out!  I don't like that idea at all!


That never quite work for me as the top ones I was eyeing always sell out before I can use the coupon..and VIP sales were enticing before. -$6 for value sets plus I can use individual $5 off any sets I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope they figure out a way to make it work...


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 23, 2014)

There's now only 1 box left!! (Hair Salon).  Luckybox bundle and global #18 both sold out overnight.

I never thought it would get to this point, literally only 1 box left in the whole site!!!!

They had better pull something out of the bag on Black Friday or there will be literally no boxes to buy.


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 23, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> There's now only 1 box left!! (Hair Salon). Luckybox bundle and global #18 both sold out overnight.
> 
> I never thought it would get to this point, literally only 1 box left in the whole site!!!!
> 
> They had better pull something out of the bag on Black Friday or there will be literally no boxes to buy.


There is more than one box left - still are All about brows, All about lips, CPM2 and Dirty Gal.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 23, 2014)

How did you get them to come up?  The site has changed for me recently.  Under the boxes tab they only have new boxes, value sets and sold out boxes.  When you click on new boxes, only the Hair Salon is still available, the others are all sold out.  Though I did search for the lips box and it's showing as still in stock but it wasn't showing in the available boxes tab, it looks like you have to search for it.  Weird.

Anyway yes you are right so ignore me everyone!!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 23, 2014)

OiiO said:


> I'm having flashbacks from the early days of Memebox _[i bought my first Global box in January] _when they would release one box a week and then of course it would sell out almost immediately, sometimes within minutes. I wonder if Memebox just wants to make sure their boxes sell, because some of them have been sitting there for over a month at this point.


I can totally respect that Memebox wants to actually _sell_ their boxes in a timely manner but realistically I feel like they get a little bit too excited about some themes, releasing 3 nail polish boxes at once is not smart, releasing 3 collaboration boxes from the one youtuber when her second box flopped in not smart, curating 5K of those crappy boxes is seriously not smart. Putting the junk from that shitty box in to other boxes is the dumbest damn decision ever and the idiot who came up with that idea should not only be fired but take out back and shot with a small pellet gun in the foot to be taught a lesson 

There are people who fell in love with Memebox purely for the boxes, those people are like me, we don't care about the shop, we might take advantage of a great sale or free shipping but at the end of the day we want boxes because that is what we came to Memebox for, we want to experience K-beauty but we also love a surprise.

We. Want. Boxes. 

I am also one of those people who like to make big purchases in one go, big box purchases!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 23, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am trying to do a spreadsheet for all my products. However, for some items, like Tosowoong Timeshift serum, I can only find the manufacturing date. I can't seem to find the amount of time so I can get the expiration date. Is there specific words I should look for or is that just not stated normally?


@@crazysweet I don't have the serum but the Tosowoong Timeshift toner. At the back of the bottle there is a 12M on a jar, meaning that once you open it you have 12 months to use it. When I did my spreadsheet I realised that for some products the info wasn't on the box but on the actual product(bottle/tube/jar). All of them had either the 12M/6M symbol or the expiration date.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 23, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Oh em gee, has anyone tried that first product from the Thanksgiving for You box? IT IS MY NEW FAVORITE BRAND  :rotfl:   :rotfl:   :rotfl:
> 
> Garh I am not really a makeup person, but I am sold on this brand having tried 2 products from them. If I am destined to get makeup in my upcoming box, please let it be from this brand!!!!


Glad to hear this for this brand! The lipstick in the soothing sista box is the same brand as well! Come on memebox, send me the purple lipstick!


----------



## Malaperelka (Nov 23, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> How did you get them to come up? The site has changed for me recently. Under the boxes tab they only have new boxes, value sets and sold out boxes. When you click on new boxes, only the Hair Salon is still available, the others are all sold out. Though I did search for the lips box and it's showing as still in stock but it wasn't showing in the available boxes tab, it looks like you have to search for it. Weird.
> 
> Anyway yes you are right so ignore me everyone!!


Here is the link (I'm on mobile site): http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 23, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> How did you get them to come up?  The site has changed for me recently.  Under the boxes tab they only have new boxes, value sets and sold out boxes.  When you click on new boxes, only the Hair Salon is still available, the others are all sold out.  Though I did search for the lips box and it's showing as still in stock but it wasn't showing in the available boxes tab, it looks like you have to search for it.  Weird.
> 
> Anyway yes you are right so ignore me everyone!!


Just click on "our boxes" rather than "new boxes".

The site is not clear, I was confused as well at the beginning. They need to improve the layout.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree, the whole point of memeBOX is to try different products that most people can't easily locate in their own country. I then might buy the product in the shop if I REALLY like it but would rarely buy a product I didn't know (or had tried first) from the store. The boxes allow people to try a variety of things as well, not just one item.

I'm hoping that the break means better curated boxes as there have been a few howlers lately (K-Style should never have been sold as a new box!). People want the items to reflect the theme so if its a cute box, it should have cute items (Etude House castle handcream, Shara Shara necklace etc) not whatever is in the warehouse they want to get rid off.


----------



## Leja (Nov 23, 2014)

Do you think they will release another box this month? I just wanted to buy one more - to make it to the VIP-status...


----------



## marliepanda (Nov 23, 2014)

Leja said:


> Do you think they will release another box this month? I just wanted to buy one more - to make it to the VIP-status...


They've released what, 5 boxes this month? (Next best, homme, TGx2 and Soothing?) Its a crazy slow month! I am still hoping they get back on schedule every week, even if its just 3 boxes once a weeek for bundle options


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 23, 2014)

Leja said:


> Do you think they will release another box this month? I just wanted to buy one more - to make it to the VIP-status...


I think they will try to release another box so they can bundle it with cpm2, otherwise no one will buy it! lol!!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

Leja said:


> Do you think they will release another box this month? I just wanted to buy one more - to make it to the VIP-status...


if you have purchased boxes in sept, oct and november and they total up to 5 boxes, you are okay. It isn't 5 boxes in one month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 23, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I think they will try to release another box so they can bundle it with cpm2, otherwise no one will buy it! lol!!!


I think every box they release from now on will be bundled with CPM2 until the latter is all gone.  Then people who are desperate to buy a new box yet want expedited shipping for the standard price will bite.  And yes, I am one of those desperate people!  Bought CPM2 bundled with SS the other day.  My rationalization is that I can break up CPM2 for stocking stuffers -- any other time of year I wouldn't have done it though.

I'm hoping that if and when they're cleaning up their warehouse(s) they find some good ol' boxes for restocks.  I have quite a few in my Wishlist.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like my Scrub2/Oil Therapy/ Volume Up bundle will arrive tomorrow!  A Memebox Trifecta Monday!!!

I will list contents if they are not posted beforehand.

But hopefully we will see spoilers from Australia later today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 23, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Looks like my Scrub2/Oil Therapy/ Volume Up bundle will arrive tomorrow!  A Memebox Trifecta Monday!!!
> 
> I will list contents if they are not posted beforehand.
> 
> But hopefully we will see spoilers from Australia later today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


I had that bundle in my cart multiple times and never pulled the trigger, so I'm excited to see what's in there! I hope I'm super jealous and that they're all amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2014)

@@MissJexie ahhhh those were the good old days of Memebox.

When there were endless boxes and bundles to choose from.

(and not a CPM in sight!)

EDIT: dump typo's


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

I often go back and read the first 100 plus pages of this thread and think I miss the excitement of us all chattering away I miss the omg global 4 and 4.2 has a western product omg meme drama lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

I started posting on this thread on page 277.  lol....  back in the early days!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I started posting on this thread on page 277.  lol....  back in the early days!!


i lurked from page 2 ,once i knew people i jumped in at page 12, after i had bought a few boxes2 and 3  and joined in the chatter from box 4 and 5 ,to scared before, then got box 1 and 2 in 5 mins in a restock so not missed boxes in global series yet.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone had shipping notification for Beauty 911 yet? Meant to go out on the 21st but still sitting as "ready"?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 23, 2014)

I used the Mizon Magic Foot Peeling mask that came in Foot Therapy. I had to take them off after an hour because my feet really started tingling, more so than with any other foot mask I've used. Now they feel like I've rubbed Vicks all over them and soaked them in peppermint. Is that normal? lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

my first post on here is page 54 but been stalking since page 15.

memebox has changed so much in that time


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

I joined up in early October but I stalked for such a long time a few months before I joijed up and posted, I felt like I knew you ladies, but of course you didn't know me - it was strange at first but I like this board, and even though it hasn't been that long, memebox has gone from amazing box releases and offers to so quiet - but I still only enjoy this board because of the great people on it.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans I've used a lot of different types of foot peels, though I haven't used the Mizon ones yet, but this does happen with some of them. I think it's normal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

what on earth is up with the shipping of boxes... this is the third in last couple of weeks... wonder if it has innisfree in it


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what on earth is up with the shipping of boxes... this is the third in last couple of weeks... wonder if it has innisfree in it


I'm wondering the same thing. Either that or this could just be a reflection of how behind the warehouse is.

Whatever it is though....It better not be the Neogen spoiler. That's the reason I bought the box.  :lol:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> what on earth is up with the shipping of boxes... this is the third in last couple of weeks... wonder if it has innisfree in it


hoping we wake up to tracking emails, my oil therapy bundle still has no info still.  obs cheese ,wtf,and I'm prob going to see my boutique on snail mail arrive before innisfree or cheese boxes,


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Even if they put something on Facebook but then again, the girls in San Fran seem to know as much as we do about the shipping from South Korea lol!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 23, 2014)

I think that the reason we can't see these shipments is because Memebox express shipping switched to Santa's Discount Express Global--no tracking and a lot of cracked products due to boxes flying exposed through the cold. I can't support this, Memebox--this isn't what we meant by a "Christmas box."


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that the reason we can't see these shipments is because Memebox express shipping switched to Santa's Discount Express Global--no tracking and a lot of cracked products due to boxes flying exposed through the cold. I can't support this, Memebox--this isn't what we meant by a "Christmas box."


I think we're in for a lot of surprises.

I just had a Glossybox arrive with a frozen solid hair treatment the other day...The top burst off and some of it melted all over everything. And it's not even that cold yet.

I'm scared to see what happens to Memebox items, especially with the RM shipping.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm glad the Memeboxes come in sealed plastic bags as two of my Etude House website orders were a complete mess boxwise. Thankfully the contents were fine but one of the boxes looked like an elephant had sat and then let rip with the bladder over it as was soaking!

And it was a dry day when it was delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Nov 23, 2014)

I can at least confirm that my 911 bundle has shipped. It still shows as "Ready for shipment" on my account, but I have tracking from UPS with a reference number that matches the order number. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow, along with my Scrub2/volume up/oil therapy bundle.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Andi B Wait, did they bundle your Beauty 911 in with your other value set? Or was it purchased in a separate bundle (I think with Etude House?)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 23, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I can at least confirm that my 911 bundle has shipped. It still shows as "Ready for shipment" on my account, but I have tracking from UPS with a reference number that matches the order number. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow, along with my Scrub2/volume up/oil therapy bundle.


This is good! Hmm--I wonder if Memebox isn't uploading the order numbers are the reference numbers for DHL or something??


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone else here like kpop as well as Korean cosmetics?

I actually got into Korean stuff through the music.  I'm a bit sad at the moment because my favourite group is SECRET and I was really hoping they'd release a Christmassy single like they did last year with I Do I Do.  Sadly it does not look like it's happening this year, especially with Jien's solo and Sunhwa's acting.

I feel a bit left out because I only found Memebox recently but still enough time to remember how they used to have WAY more boxes.  I wish they'd use Nature Republic in a future box.  I've heard quite a bit about them but have never tried any of their products.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Andi B - just with the other boxes C&amp;W and Innisfree MIA so to speak, was wondering if it had gone the same way. Mine is shipping snail mail so won't be here for ages but looking forward to the spoiler reveal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> This is good! Hmm--I wonder if Memebox isn't uploading the order numbers are the reference numbers for DHL or something??


you could be right I've just managed to click dhl through reference number  and i have 2 bundles hit heathrow today so 5 boxes delivered tomorrow ,so it must be oil therapy and scrub 2 and unless shop order for the gifts it will be wtf and cheese and wine, this is only happened in last 2 hours and account still says ready.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 23, 2014)

Boxes I am still waiting for:

Scrub 2

Foot Therapy + CPM2

Pumpkin + Anniversary

Cleanse &amp; Tone + Pouch Essentials

I think I did good holding off splurging on a lot of boxes at the end of October but getting enough variety. These all seem pretty safe boxes hopefully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried to use my order number and it isn't there for wine and cheese


----------



## Andi B (Nov 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Andi B Wait, did they bundle your Beauty 911 in with your other value set? Or was it purchased in a separate bundle (I think with Etude House?)


It was part of a separate bundle with Etude House. They haven't combined any of my individual orders with the same shipping date since August.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Andi B Yeah, I think I just didn't read it clearly, and you can't blame a gal for hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Lorna ljblog Were you able to find that by looking up the order number on the reference tracking? 

I'm sort of curious to see what happens tonight in Memeland. I'm wondering if they'll just do a shop sale and free sampling event, or perhaps a box. ...Sure would be nice to see tracking updates at some point as well. Hoping the shipping department in Korea starts to catch up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Andi B Yeah, I think I just didn't read it clearly, and you can't blame a gal for hoping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Lorna ljblog Were you able to find that by looking up the order number on the reference tracking?
> 
> I'm sort of curious to see what happens tonight in Memeland. I'm wondering if they'll just do a shop sale and free sampling event, or perhaps a box. ...Sure would be nice to see tracking updates at some point as well. Hoping the shipping department in Korea starts to catch up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i went by reference number with my order numbers for both ,the oil therapy showed up first ,then i did the wtf /cheese bundle too


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine isn't showing at all


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Thank you! I wonder if they just started shipping out this morning. Maybe they had to start work early today haha.

In regards to this whole Memebox thing...I hope it's okay to post this. But one of the ladies on Memebox Addicts (Facebook group) shared this after getting a response from customer service, so I thought I'd add it here for those that didn't/can't see it. 

"'Hi Charlotte,

We are definitely cutting down on the quantity of boxes. We know that this may be disappointing for some of you but there is a reason behind this.
We always get complaints about the long wait times, and more recently about the delays. So we are focusing on creating fewer boxes, but all with earlier shipment dates. So boxes will be available in a much more timely manner. We also think that working on fewer boxes will lead to less delays, as our warehouse will have less deadlines to meet, and we can work on stricter agreements with our vendors. 

Overall, this slowdown will allow us to work on *quality* and not *quantity*'"


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

This is cheese and wine and wtf box if it helps sent on Thursday it seems


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

Except that a few boxes recently have been a pile of poo.... also they knew this and still gave the $200 code to vips

@@Lorna ljblog If that is all there is on the page all that shows is that the info has been sent not the box tbh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog I wonder if they only prepared the label then? Neither of mine shown anything yet either, Darn! 

@@Jane George Yeah, that 20% off won't be used by many people this month. Curious to see if we receive it next month again.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Except that a few boxes recently have been a pile of poo.... also they knew this and still gave the $200 code to vips
> 
> If that is all there is on the page all that shows is that the info has been sent not the box tbh


its in frankfurt at present.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> its in frankfurt at present.


oh ok... hopefully mine is coming...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> its in frankfurt at present.


I guess not. Wow, so they may have shipped some of them out.

Here's hoping it is the Wine and Cheese + WTF.

Be sure to let us know if your Innisfree item is in it when it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

bullcrap.  experienced memebox customers know about the longer wait time.  What happened with innisfree was recent, so I state they are not telling the truth here on this one.

I think the complaints are from some of the horrible curated boxes they have done in the last few months - not all but a few of them - and they might be slowing down to curate the boxes better.

Neither UPS or DHL register my WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

i wonder if they have sent some but not all


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@biancardi I think they're using it as an excuse as well, if I'm being honest. I think they already planned this. I do know a lot of people complain about that, but let's be honest. Does Memebox REALLY ever give us any reason to think they actually care about what we want or what we have to say?

Although, I do hope this means better curation and that part is legitimate. Because their curation does leave a lot to be desired on a lot of recent boxes. And it would be nice if things fit the theme of a box. 

@@Jane George That's what I'm wondering. Perhaps they received some of the Innisfree and are still waiting on the rest.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I tried to use my order number and it isn't there for wine and cheese


Mine just says "ready for shipment" - its been 4 days and still no tracking or updates, Im seriously thinking of cancelling but, there's nothing else to get with those points!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I guess not. Wow, so they may have shipped some of them out.
> 
> Here's hoping it is the Wine and Cheese + WTF.
> 
> Be sure to let us know if your Innisfree item is in it when it arrives.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i will do , but my 2nd cheese and wine box is coming snail mail and no shipping details for that , hopes they just threw it in with the bundle lol. maybe they are sending them out and we will wake up to trcking details slowly,it does seem to be playing up this bundle as dhl site keeps throwing it off and on again ,i have in after ship and another tracking site to monitor, will not believe until in my hands .


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Mine just says "ready for shipment" - its been 4 days and still no tracking or updates, Im seriously thinking of cancelling but, there's nothing else to get with those points!


i've tried tracking on dhl and there is nada


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

I thinking why havnt there been any spoilers for the volume up, oil therapy scrub 2 bundles, it's well into the austrlian morning, and it was supposed to have been shipped on Friday? I dunno maybe I'm just being impatient..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Yeah, I'm hoping by tomorrow things start to update and I would love it if some people received their Wine and Cheese. It would give hope to the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa I think they'll start showing up really soon. It's 10ish AM in Australia, so I'm sure someone will be at home when it arrives shortly and they'll throw up photos. Someone there that posts on here or a Facebook group must have bought a bundle.

I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. Here's hoping they're all amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

I hope all the spoilers and boxes everyone is waiting for will appear soon, and then we can start dissecting them lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

@@cfisher, I hope so too! I hope the bundle is great for you and the voloum up is great for me, my next one is global 17 which is dispatched today


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

The spoilers mostly don't show up until mid morning here and it is still sunday here

btw memebox are also producing lippies.... not interested thou


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog Yeah, I'm hoping by tomorrow things start to update and I would love it if some people received their Wine and Cheese. It would give hope to the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@Mahsa I think they'll start showing up really soon. It's 10ish AM in Australia, so I'm sure someone will be at home when it arrives shortly and they'll throw up photos. Someone there that posts on here or a Facebook group must have bought a bundle.
> 
> I can't wait to get mine tomorrow. Here's hoping they're all amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm hoping the australians will be posting pics soon, and I've checked track it online and track and trace too they all show dhl have it ,so it hopeful tomorrow tuesday latest for cheese bundle ,oil therapy and scrub is deffo tomorrow monday


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> They mostly don't show up until mid morning here and it is still sunday here


I know but my OH is in Australia now and it's morning - don't worry @@Jane George I'm just being impatient, it's Sunday night and I want a spoiler to make me happy


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

lol my order has two number on the memebox site... how odd

neither track but not sure why there are two numbers


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol my order has two number on the memebox site... how odd
> 
> neither track but not sure why there are two numbers


If it is two tracking numbers, they may have accidentally shipped you an item twice. This happened with me.I got two tracking number with my skinfood box and one of them was a duplicate of the WYWS and Foot Therapy boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

nah, not tracking nembers... order numbers... one on invoice and one at the top of the page


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Jane George I had that happen a few times, and I also had a couple Memeshop orders that gave me two separate invoice emails. Those items showed up twice, so you may get a second one. (If you do, I hope it's a great box!)

I also hope someone in Australia receives a Wine and Cheese today. It would be nice to know that at least some have shipped out.

Really hope Scrub 2 is as good as the first one. Oil therapy is either going to be amazing or a bit meh, but at the very least it should be things I can use up. And I still have no idea what Volume Up will end up translating into. But I do hope it includes some unique and useful skincare items. And here's hoping @@Mahsa gets the bust lift cream she so desperately wants.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

@@cfisher its my box set lol... atm hoping i get one tomorrow


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

Lolllll @@cfisher I would never say no to a little help anywhere


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 23, 2014)

@Amy1234 



Spoiler



I love kpop! But I'm trying to hold back my enthusiasm for it here so that we keep the discussion focused on Memebox bc the thread is so long already. hahhaha I've promised @@MissJexie to be good.


 
For the next week until the Volume Up unboxings die down a bit I'm going to have the sexaaay 80s saxaphones from kpop girl group 4minute's Volume Up in my head. Literally every time I see the box title it's *sax whineeeeeeee* MV in the spoiler.







I'm thinking that box MUST have at least one breast boosting cream. At least one. Since the English word "volume" in colloquial Korean usage means bewbs. Bazooms.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

@@Mahsa Someone in Australia posted on Memebox Addicts that they have the oil box coming today, so hopefully it's a bundle with the other boxes. They'll probably post spoilers, and I'm sure if/when they do, someone will post it on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to attempt to avoid spoilers, but only since it would be silly to ruin it when I have mine coming tomorrow.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and...I ended up with a Red Brown of that lip gloss, and I LOVE that color. Not even a lip gloss person, but that lip gloss is such great quality. No wonder it actually sells for over $20 on GMarket. I still can't believe we were able to grab them for $3 (can you blame them for taking away that coupon?)  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

@@Jane George As far as accidental shipments go....That would be a good deal for [email protected]

@ Considering how those Korean bust things often use the word volume in it, I really am thinking there's a pretty good chance it will end up including at least one "lift" type product. Especially since we receive breast lift items in random boxes like that mask box  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

@@cfisher, I promise I won't spoil it for you - I hope you can keep 'unspoiled' until you recieve it


----------



## Jane George (Nov 23, 2014)

@ oh my that video is addictive. I feel like a cradlerobber admiring those boys in the background of the vid  though


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ oh my that video is addictive. I feel like a cradlerobber admiring those boys in the background of the vid  though


You're starting to think like Admin Lizzy. Soon you'll be making reaction videos, too. a hahahaah

I would kill for a unisex box inspired by kpop and kdrama boys. It could mostly be skincare with a few makeup things like concealer and eyeliner thrown in.

I'm hoping that Beauty 911 contains items from the amazing Drunken Care line that is on Meme-K. Those are really fun, OMG-without-being-too-problematic products that actually look useful.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> atm i am trying out a western cream but layering it with my secretkey intense ice sleeping pack... which is nearly finished. :huh:
> 
> but had it 14weeks


I did that with the secret key sleeping mask which is unfortunately all gone now - one thing I'm hoping for in the boxes I have coming is sleeping masks - they are great for sealing in everything else and providing more moisture


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

oil therapy cards up in spoilers thread


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oil therapy cards up in spoilers thread


Thank you


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 23, 2014)

My oil &amp; scrub set shows as shipping info received, it hasn't changed since 4 days ago. There is obviously something going on with it because I would have received it by now. The oil box looks embarrassing 

Wine &amp; cheese &amp; WTF show nothing for me on DHL.

I am level 11 annoyed right now.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

beauty 911 is up in the spoilers thread


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 23, 2014)

Memebox must really hate its customers to put ANOTHER item from CPM2 in the Beauty 911 box.

That's one box I thought would be " safe" and curated well. Almost all a bunch of nothing repeats.

Oil therapy is crappy too. 

I think another company needs to step in and give Memebox competition. The 911 box is the third straight one where I've felt they were basically saying " We don't care what goes in the boxes any longer".

What has caused this much badness in our Memeboxes?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

The strangest thing just happened.

So I had put "90" quantity of the CPM into my cart earlier this evening. Or at least, I tried to, but it gave the error about not having enough available. So I was going to play with it and see how many were left, then share the good news.

But sure enough, there are more than 100 now.

Such a tease.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 23, 2014)

Everyday i check my memebox account and random items appear in my shopping cart that i never added...

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The strangest thing just happened.
> 
> So I had put "90" quantity of the CPM into my cart earlier this evening. Or at least, I tried to, but it gave the error about not having enough available. So I was going to play with it and see how many were left, then share the good news.
> 
> ...


CPM2 - it is a demon box....

I think this is new - read the descriptions on the box contents http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VHK4bWM57To

it looks like they are trying to sell it as box that can be broken up and used as   stocking stuffers.

the "perfect for" comments...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> CPM2 - it is a demon box....
> 
> I think this is new - read the descriptions on the box contents http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VHK4bWM57To
> 
> ...


Okay, let's think positive....Maybe this means the original returns are already back at the warehouse. ...Okay, that's just wishful thinking, isn't it?

Oh my goodness. I am seriously dying. WOW. They are DESPERATE.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> beauty 911 is up in the spoilers thread


Urgh--what a trash box. The idea that customers paid money for some of that stuff is just...

Oh Sheet update



Spoiler



Phil, the owner, is up in the comments on Genie's review trying to put the heat on Genie for products in her food box and calling commenters out for not researching her food. (Which makes zero sense because, I for one, have never even bought one of her food boxes wtf) I'm sick of his BS--I've been pretty chill so far about OSM, but this is really too much.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh--what a trash box. The idea that customers paid money for some of that stuff is just...
> 
> Oh Sheet update
> 
> ...


WTF.  he is a COMPLETE as*****


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> WTF. he is a COMPLETE as*****


It is very childish I don't really know how to explain how strange this behaviour is in business!

And some people were saying he is good looking imho he is average and his behaviour makes him a 2


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

Let him dig his stupid hole deeper, a smart person would have taken the criticism and done their best to improve the box. Don't say you're including masks from around the world and chuck a bunch of Chinese masks in the box and expect people to be ok with it.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh--what a trash box. The idea that customers paid money for some of that stuff is just...
> 
> Oh Sheet update
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wow seriously?! I thought his attitude is finally getting better and then he goes and attack her again.. Sigh. He did that on their facebook too eh. Just so unprofessional. There is a line between protecting your business and being an as***** and he crossed that line over and over again. I feel bad for those who gave him the benefit of doubt on reddit.



On memebox note. I am so glad I did not pick up the two boxes. They look so disappointing. Definitely hoping no more CPM 2 products in future boxes..


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh--what a trash box. The idea that customers paid money for some of that stuff is just...
> 
> Oh Sheet update
> 
> ...


Just wow! I wanted to at first give him the benefit of the doubt, but no...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 24, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got them both, of course.

Still have close to 40 Memeboxes, or perhaps a few over 40, to be shipped. 

*I want to run over them in my BMW at top speed and never look at them again.*

*Total mess, that's what Memebox has disintegrated into before our very eyes over ONE stupid stupid box. CPM2, the downfall of Memebox's integrity and curation.*


----------



## ata123 (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly, they should just put in the dr.mj beetox control cream gift back into cutie pie marzia 2....then maybe the box will actually move and stop jeopardizing our other boxes....so sick of seeing cpm split into half the boxes this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think memebox china gets better products because alot of it is unboxed.....i dont think memebox would ever give them any cheekroom products. Although i do love surprises....the more recent boxes were more of a shock. Bloggers: ((((( repeat hair mask in mask box, repeat hair serum in 911 plus cpm leftovers. Im so sick of seeing repeats in last week's themed boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Guys, take the Oh Sheet Mask talk to the Korean Skincare thread, please &lt;3 You're also more then welcome to make an entirely separate thread for it if you'd like.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/

Also  I love k pop and even though I don't want to discuss it here because then I'd be "do as I say not as I do", but I love that song and that video, and every time I see the Volume Up box I think of that song too LOL

I'm actually really irritated and upset with memebox right now...but who isn't, I guess? These recent boxes being littered with CPM leftovers angers me, because then in the next breath, they're sending e-mails talking about "quality, not quantity" of boxes...yea ok...

I don't understand how they're willing to give up tons of money from the box sales so that they can ship boxes faster and make more quality boxes? That makes absolutely no sense considering everything they're SHOWING us, proves that they care more about getting rid of inventory, and not about what the customers want or how they're going to feel when they see more CPM garbage strewn about multiple boxes. 

I feel really icky about memebox right now. I have had an undying love for them for over a year now, and I don't think I've ever been this upset, or have lost so much faith in them. If this trend with less boxes and crappier contents continues, I am not going to feel comfortable promoting them to my readers. They really need to fix this, and fix it soon.

Also, I missed a lot of conversation here today (so sorry!) does anyone have news on the Wine and Cheese boxes? I got it shipped with WTF and haven't heard if it actually shipped.

Also waiting on cute wishlist and miracle masks which I'm not even that excited about for obvious reasons...ugh the mixed emotions I have about my other boxes...I don't even know if I should just cancel the majority of them after what I've seen lately, or just ride it out and hope they pick back up in quality....

so many feels about memebox right now. I can't even get them out in an organized way lol


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 24, 2014)

At this rate of Memebox curating their boxes, I'm scared for these boxes I have coming,

Luckybox #11

F/W + Tea Tree

Green Food

Especially Luckybox #11! Supposed to contain favourite repeats, but... Is it going to be leftover party too?

For CPM2, I will buy the box if it is priced $10-$13. (For Appletox and Serum, and throw out the rest). But not for $23


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

@@rubymoon I got Luckybox 11 and I'm dreading it too now - I hope we are wrong and it turns out to be a cracker


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I feel really icky about memebox right now.


I'm so nervous about some of these boxes coming out later in the month, too. If they manage to screw up boxes that are purely skincare...I just don't know.

I think that big changes are coming to Memebox--what they are, who knows at this point--I hope they're for the better. What's weird is how some boxes are unexpectedly great (Thanksgiving) and others are just...no. I think they're packing up the warehouse and moving much of it to California right now, so these might literally be warehouse cleanout boxes (shudder). These growing pains hurt too much.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay - I looked at the last 6 boxes I got from Memebox...

OMG4 - worst box of the bunch for me.  I just liked 2 products in there

MCW4 - this wasn't that bad, they didn't do the MCW theme but it clocked in at a value of $49.00.   I did enjoy most of the products (not all)..

Citrus Care - LOVED IT

Foot Therapy - LOVED IT

From Jeju - LOVED IT

My Dessert Box - they didn't do the Dessert Theme, but the products were good.

So, really, out of the last 6 boxes (I don't count the freebie Memebox sent me) I was in glee over 3 of them, 2 of them were good product boxes, but the theme execution SUCKED and OMG4 was just dismally sad (grease in a comb, anyone?)

I think that they are clearing out the CPM2 box and trying to get rid of those products anyway they can.  They must have had a huge overstock of the mis en scene products because those 2 items are showing up in two different  boxes.     I hope that the worst is behind us with the CPM2 products - K-style 4 was the worst of the bunch with the CPM2 products and I feel horrible for those that got it.

   I have a F/W box (one that I didn't really want, but I wanted the elixir box) and I better not see CPM2 products in there.

SO........let's see how scrub 2 &amp; volume up look like!!  And I still want to know where my WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese boxes are!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

@@biancardi oh I can't wait to see how VU and Scrub 2 look like - it feels like I have to wait forever lol.

The boxes before this last group were good, I was pleased with them all, there really isn't a comparison between boxes like cooling care and moisture surge and boxes like k beauty and mcwl4


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

Just woken up to standard snail mail tracking for cheese and wine

There is still no DHL tracking email for the bundle and oil therapy and scrub 2 like I spoke of finding past night but they are both in uk already so I'm glad they have all been shipped . Hope everyone's cheese and wine is getting out to them as well now. Just seem in spoiler thread oil box . I think memebox is going to lose it's customers for good by the new year . Blatant refuse of factory products now. It should of done an Xmas jackpot box and been done with it


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2014)

Is anyone still missing their Dessert box? Mine last updated in Incheon on November 4th, so 20 days ago. Don't they guarantee 20 day delivery? Or am I dreaming that? It shipped 25 days ago. Ugh.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 24, 2014)

I just got my tracking number for wine and cheese too! It looks like they all left Korea a few days ago (mine says it left on the 21st) so it should be in the US by now, although who knows how long it will take to get through customs and the USPS website still won't track packages from Korea.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

I still can't find my tracking and no email from memebox. I assume it came into the country  with yours @@Lorna ljblog though. Knowing my luck I'll miss it when I go and get little bean's hair cut.

Or knowing my luck it will go snail mail and if so I will be hopping mad.

As for the spoilers I am not amused and tbh there are more interesting boxes elsewhere atm


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

I had the same email about shipping as someone posted last night appear with quality over quantity . I then went and read spoilers thread . I then thought about the email and wondered when this quality over quantity boxes are starting cause it sure ain't this month or few . Please don't let the rest if the years boxes be so crap I walk away memebox


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

btw the YET set is back in stock

I dread global box

is it me or the shipping for dirty gal the 6th which is a saturday?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't have any notice or tracking info on my express bundle of Wine &amp; Cheese/WTF.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

@@biancardi only standard ones have gone out and they show 21st as shipping date


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi only standard ones have gone out and they show 21st as shipping date


wow - so standard goes out first before express?  lovely.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> wow - so standard goes out first before express?  lovely.


no just the tracking info i think. I think all went out on Friday... well i hope they did.

Lol watching @ bloggers pick review again... so funny. I suppose it is an upside to a bad box


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> no just the tracking info atm


well, if they went out on the 21st, I should be getting it today.  I have to go to bed now - it is past 2am!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I had the same email about shipping as someone posted last night appear with quality over quantity . I then went and read spoilers thread . I then thought about the email and wondered when this quality over quantity boxes are starting cause it sure ain't this month or few . Please don't let the rest if the years boxes be so crap I walk away memebox


Seriously, this is exactly my fear: when does this new quality thing take effect? When the warehouse is clear of the trash? Seriously, wow, it feels like they're just throwing things in at this point.


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish memebox would give us a reason to believe they are staying in business. No new boxes and dispersing leftovers into current boxes.... what is really going on?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, if they went out on the 21st, I should be getting it today.  I have to go to bed now - it is past 2am!


night... have a good sleep.

Might should be here in next few hours i hope


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2014)

I bought wine &amp; cheese/wtf bundle and still processing on memebox! Wtf indeed, Meme!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

It is a very unfortunate bundling pairing it with the wtf... because that really is the question here


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

avarier said:


> I wish memebox would give us a reason to believe they are staying in business. No new boxes and dispersing leftovers into current boxes.... what is really going on?


The only reason we need is that they're making insane amounts of money right now. 

I have no idea WHAT they're doing...but I can guarantee it has nothing to do with going under. I think, as we've speculated, they were running full speed for awhile, got very unorganized and overwhelmed, and they are now taking the time they need to get things back to pace...although the customers and their sales are suffering for it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol watching @fanserviced bloggers pick review again... so funny. I suppose it is an upside to a bad box


HA! I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was a cathartic experience, really. I can't even imagine what I'd do if I received the K-Style 4--probably end up in the hospital due to accidentally cutting myself while trying to stab all the products with a sharp kitchen knife.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

I am dead set livid right now. they cancelled my oil &amp; scrub 2 bundle.

[SIZE=9.5pt]Hi,
Thank you for purchasing in MEMEBOX !

We are sorry for sending this e-mail.
We are very sorry that your order of (# [/SIZE]100049156 [SIZE=9.5pt]) has been back ordered, and we cancelled your order.

Refund for cancelled item has been completed through PayPal or credit card.
The other items which you purchased will be shipped out soon.

Once again, we are so sorry for your inconvenience, and we try our best on improvements of your convenience.
Thank you for your understanding.[/SIZE]

--

Cheers,

Memebox Global Team

I ordered that box on the 5th of October, I can't remember when it was released though.

I'm not sad about missing out on that shitty oil box but if scrub turns out to be great I will be pissed.

Screw it I'm pissed anyway!!!!!


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I am dead set livid right now.
> 
> [SIZE=9.5pt]Hi,[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


what was cancelled?


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry it was scrub and oil therapy bundle


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I am dead set livid right now.
> 
> [SIZE=9.5pt]Hi,[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


the scrub spoilers are on spoiler thread i think


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Cheers, Memebox Global Team


First off, they really really need to get an appropriate closing to their email for cases like this wtf, there's no cheer here.

What box even was this? This is insane--I don't think I've ever heard of a box being backordered and canceled out on people who ordered it at the time of sale! I'm heading over to @@MissJexie's sad Memeslumber party to think hard about what's going on.


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope their black friday sale has the CPM box. They need to cut that price in half and people will buy it for stocking stuffers.


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> First off, they really really need to get an appropriate closing to their email for cases like this wtf, there's no cheer here.
> 
> What box even was this? This is insane--I don't think I've ever heard of a box being backordered and canceled out on people who ordered it at the time of sale! I'm heading over to @@MissJexie's sad Memeslumber party to think hard about what's going on.


I thought the same thing when I saw "cheers"


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> the scrub spoilers are on spoiler thread i think


Just saw it, I'm not thrilled with it. *sigh* I guess it's a blessing in disguise and they did refund the points I used but sheesh that just grinds my gears.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Or they could BOGOF CPM2... hopefully then it really will BOG OFF!!!!!


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> First off, they really really need to get an appropriate closing to their email for cases like this wtf, there's no cheer here.
> 
> What box even was this? This is insane--I don't think I've ever heard of a box being backordered and canceled out on people who ordered it at the time of sale! I'm heading over to @@MissJexie's sad Memeslumber party to think hard about what's going on.


it was scrub &amp; oil therapy bundle, I edited post so it's clearer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

At the point of not caring any more. Will receive the boxes I've already on order but after that...I'd rather make a purchase elsewhere and KNOW I'm getting decent products that the dross they are sending out at the moment.

Boxes like 911 came out ages ago so should have already had the items picked out - not another leftover from the CPM2 box. If they do want to get rid of them, add as an extra item "free" but not at the expense of something else! Not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 24, 2014)

Ugh  what if the CPM leftovers are the black fridat sale, individually? I don't have high hopes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tea Tree is the last box I have coming and and it's my final mystery box from them. I can't think of any leftovers that suit the box, but memebox is always up for surprises.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

i recommend memebox global advertise a great new collab box for memebox china, it will simply be called bogof cpm. a special treat from all the memefans of memebox global, see the weird and wonderful loves of what out global fan s think you need in your life.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Urgh Memebox used to release glorious nakedboxes that were photographed in a way that never looked enticing to me at the time, but now I see that they were pretty much the definition of perfection. If the next month of boxes follows this horrible trend I hope they come back with unboxed boxes like that.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Alidolly It's been established on multiple occasions that boxes aren't curated when they release them, and sometimes the items aren't even selected until the very last minute. So, we're not safe, regardless of when the box was first purchased. ...We're especially not safe with CP2 boxes still in the warehouse.

@ I thought most of the nakedboxes were a bit meh, but the last one was a really great deal, I barely managed to snatch one up. ...I miss the nakedboxes. Bring them back! 

...Does anyone else feel like that response from the customer service rep was really just Memebox's typical way of passing things on to the customers? Like, we know there is more to it than that. And considering that we're being bombarded with leftovers, obviously it's not about quality at all. (Plus, since when does Memebox care about how we feel, or what we want. ...And I doubt they're going to take a financial hit to appease us in any way).

I just wish we knew what was actually going on.

....And when it would be safe to buy boxes again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

just received thumbs up... sigh


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

They've changed the image for CPM2 again....no, we aren't fooled into buying it just because its got a new picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> just received thumbs up... sigh


its even better in real life jane isn't it. lol. 

i just wish when we send our reviews and unboxings in ,memebox would leave a comment for us, id love to see what they thought of review and comments about bloggers picks.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 24, 2014)

I still haven't received my tracking number for the oil therapy box, has anyone else got it?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> its even better in real life jane isn't it. lol.
> 
> i just wish when we send our reviews and unboxings in ,memebox would leave a comment for us, id love to see what they thought of review and comments about bloggers picks.


I nearly swore in my video... Not good at all.
Thankfully it didn't come on friday because I had issues and I would definitely not refilmed that box if I lost recording


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Sorry it was scrub and oil therapy bundle


Same here. Woke up excited to finally see some tracking emails and instead I received an email from Paypal. Not very happy with Memebox right now. 


bubblecakes said:


> I still haven't received my tracking number for the oil therapy box, has anyone else got it?


Not sure I would actually count on this happening anytime soon....


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 24, 2014)

*@**@MemeJunkie*,Sure is taking long when others already received their box. Hopefully i'll get it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@MemeJunkie*,Sure is taking long when others already received their box. Hopefully i'll get it soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you finally receive a tracking email? Both my Scrub and Oil Therapy boxes were cancelled and refunded because they are supposedly back ordered.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

no still no dhl tracking emails received , just my snail mail cheese box tracking, have phoned dhl, and confirmed both my bundles at local depot, tracking numbers are not being loaded in from memebox correct ,hence why on some if you go through reference you just get standard pick up,this seems to be an issue there end and not DHL, to be honest, both cheese boxes the bundle and snail mail shipped thursday and friday if that helps.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no still no dhl tracking emails received , just my snail mail cheese box tracking, have phoned dhl, and confirmed both my bundles at local depot, tracking numbers are not being loaded in from memebox correct ,hence why on some if you go through reference you just get standard pick up,this seems to be an issue there end and not DHL, to be honest, both cheese boxes the bundle and snail mail shipped thursday and friday if that helps.


ty. tbh I never blamed dhl... too experienced with memebox to blame dhl


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 24, 2014)

*@**@MemeJunkie*,i only purchased the single box so i think i'm in a different situation because usually they have different quantities of single boxes and bundles. I bought the box when they still had around 60 boxes left.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog - I also received tracking for my single Wine and Cheese, nothing yet though for the Wine and Cheese/WTF bundle. My packages are arriving via UPS these days so I can't track by order number the way I used to with DHL.

Honestly though, part of me doesn't even care if they cancel my WC/WTF bundle just as long as I receive one WC. The way the Meme disappointments keep piling up I'm not sure it would actually be a loss on my part.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't care if they cancel everything else...But they better not touch my Wine and Cheese (they can keep the WTF's though!)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

@@bubblecakes - I purchased the set on the day it was released so for my boxes to be back ordered when others are receiving them is total BS on Meme's part.

ETA: basically what I was trying to say is I think their email/explanation is total crap.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 24, 2014)

Okay wow. Sorry to hear about the scrub/oil bundle fiasco. So much fail there... at least an early email to explain the situation could have cushioned the shock and disappointment? This lack of communication is getting a bit too much...

And I hope the W&amp;C story has a happy ending to it. Memeland is kinda barren atm...everyone is on the emotional low. :/ 

Hang in there, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 24, 2014)

*@**@MemeJunkie* i've emailed them and still awaiting a response but your situation is total BS.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, wow. I'm either half asleep, or missed a lot. I thought people were saying the Wine and Cheese was canceled.

I'm sorry to hear people are having their oil/scrub bundle canceled. And I'm avoiding spoilers since I receive mine today, but from what I've heard you're not missing out on much, Ladies.

(And wait, they JUST emailed you to cancel it, when it was supposed to be shipped out days ago? Brilliant, Memebox. Brilliant.)

I wonder why those bundles are being canceled.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope W + C has shipped (finally)

Tbh I am a okay mood especially as I can proclaim some memebloggers psychic lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

If like me you ordered the scrub and oil bundle on VIP release day or the day itself I'd be giving memebox hell now and demanding they send the box regardless considering they recently had this on restock again. Surely you cancel restocks first not the people who bought first.

Then this is about the 6 th time this has happened I think the first time this happened was with the honey box 1 .it just gets insulting to the customer to he honest


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Memebox is SUCH a mess about this sort of stuff.

I was recently told they had some Pinkaholics coming in and that they were going to ship me one after an issue with my first one. It's been a month, and every week I get an "update." So one day I was told they had some in their warehouse and they just needed to find them because they had "lots of boxes coming in that they needed to go through." Then they restocked Pinkaholic two days later. Then they told me they NEVER had any.

They really need to get it together. Here's hoping things improve after everything that is going on right now.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Just counted and I've 10 boxes still to come between now and the end of the year. Given the Black Friday sale, I can't see them releasing any new boxes this week. I have a feeling I won't have seen the last of the CPM2 offload either for the boxes still to ship...Anniversary box is bound to contain one item and Apple Mojito perhaps the Appletox again....I will be giving them away in the street if they send me any more of those!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

i have 14 and 2 shop orders


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure they'll mess with the Anniversary box. It's not even that I trust their promise about no repeats....But it just seems like a whole new level to seriously ruin an anniversary box.

Has anyone in the US seen any movement on their Wine and Cheese bundle (shipped express)?


----------



## Liv (Nov 24, 2014)

I have Tea Tree coming next week. When I bought it, I thought it would be a difficult thing to mess this one up but as I see now nothing is safe anymore. If they bring out new boxes now, I wouldn't even be tempted to buy them out of fear to get lots of CPM and leftovers.

I guess I will have to buy another present for my mom as I don't have much hope for Blackout and Apple Mojito anymore...

Man Memebox, you were doing so fine right before the break. WHY??


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

sorry hit wrong tab

my review of thumbs up box is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## starry101 (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel like my cleanse&amp;tone box is going to be a dump of old stock too. I'm pretty sure that cheek room balm will be in my pouch essentials, it could also be a box they will dump those cpm2 eye shadows in. I'm tempted to cancel, but maybe I'll just hold out and hope they got rid of those shadows in the $5 sale instead.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 24, 2014)

i just received my tracking number so i'm feeling relieved now   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm not sure they'll mess with the Anniversary box. It's not even that I trust their promise about no repeats....But it just seems like a whole new level to seriously ruin an anniversary box.
> 
> Has anyone in the US seen any movement on their Wine and Cheese bundle (shipped express)?


I havent received tracking yet for my bundle. Wtf memebox, wtf?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I havent received tracking yet for my bundle. Wtf memebox, wtf?


This is so weird! I haven't heard of anyone in the US that ordered a bundle seeing any movement.

This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

Just had DHL tracking for cheese and wine and also another snail mail for cheese and wine so that is 2 x cheese snail mail and 1x cheese bundle all confirmed . And DHL just phoned and driver said will be dropping scrub bundle in an hour . Told him I'm going out leave in garage . So we officially have tracking emails .


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't remember when the scrub and oil bundle was released but I know my order date was the 5th of october and it was part of a huge order of boxes and not part of a restock. I've gotten over my initial pissed off rage face moment, the oil box is really not up to par IMO and the scrub box is ok but I'll survive without it. I'm also so behind on unboxing posts and have no time to actually get them done so it's two less boxes that I have to worry about.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

lol still nothing here... really is wtf


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Zaralis @@MemeJunkie I seriously can't believe they cancelled the order you placed weeks/months ago NOW, after the ship date.

I hope you have the strength to muster up one scathing email that points out how unethical this is....

(it's the holidays and you needed those boxes as gifts, they didn't cancel in a timely manner, you missed out on purchasing other boxes because you had these ordered etc).

Bottom line, they should give you MORE than a refund.

You deserve some kind of compensation for this major letdown.

For what it's worth you aren't missing out on the greatest boxes.

I personally wouldn't have been too upset if my bundle was cancelled this time around.

But do this to Empress and Cleopatra, and that would be a different story.

Ugh. So sorry.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Zaralis @@MemeJunkie I seriously can't believe they cancelled the order you placed weeks/months ago NOW, after the ship date.
> 
> I hope you have the strength to muster up one scathing email that points out how unethical this is....
> 
> ...


You have a good point there, I might have been able to afford empress and cleo if they had been canceled earlier..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Yeah, you say that now....But wait until we see those boxes! Let's see how we feel about it then.  :lol:

(Okay, but seriously...Is there anything left from CP2 that we need to worry about?)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

I think CPM will haunt us for a while tbh....


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> You have a good point there, I might have been able to afford empress and cleo if they had been canceled earlier..


Yep. This is a situation where "they owe you one".

Good luck!


----------



## athy (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't have a wine and cheese wtf bundle tracking number either D:

I caved and bought an Australia subscription service because I'm so box starved =____= These always disappoint me but I NEED MY BOXES D=

Trying Bellabox for the first time... -deep sigh-


----------



## maii (Nov 24, 2014)

Another little box from memebox today, turns out I won the dark knight cleansing oil - super exited about this one.

These reviews are really worth doing


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 24, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Is anyone still missing their Dessert box? Mine last updated in Incheon on November 4th, so 20 days ago. Don't they guarantee 20 day delivery? Or am I dreaming that? It shipped 25 days ago. Ugh.


YES. I do not have my Dessert box! IDK why not.


----------



## maii (Nov 24, 2014)

There's a new spoiler for Dirty Gal, can't recall it being mentioned already -

Spoiler - B&amp;SOAP Mamie Blue Wash Off Mask -retails at $29


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 24, 2014)

I ordered Wine and Cheese as a solitary box. Not shipped yet.

I ordered Oil and Scrub boxes as a set. They are showing shipped on the 18th. I COULD get them today.

Here are the boxes I have ordered but not received, not going by shipping dates because they don't mean JACK anyway:

*First, my Memeshop order placed OCT 15!!!! LIVID!!!!! :angry: ** *

Meme Pouch ( restock ordered late Oct.)

Green Food

Elixirs

Etude House with

Beauty 911 bundle

Scrub Box  with

Oil Therapy bundle

For Dry and Sensitive Skin

Jeweltones Color Box

The second " Pouch" Box

Oh My Lips

Dirty Gal

Pumpkin Pie

1st ( *and last)* Anniversary Box

Wish Upon a Mask

Makeup Edition #4

Apple Mojito

Blackout

Petit Treasures

Tea Tree Cosmetics

Luckybox 11

Wonderful Treasure Finds

Wine and Cheese

Hair and Body 4- Spa edition

Rose Box

My Dessert Box

Cleanse and Tone

My Lovely Boutique

Garden Of Eden

Cleopatra

Empress box

Hair Care box

Head to Toe box ( restock purchase but should have been here already)

Hot and Cool Cosmetics

The Next Best Thing In Skincare (yeah, right)

The Global package and the Luckybox package 

Innisfree box with... another..

CPM2 ( only way I could get express shipping-should have paid $18.99 and let it be)

Thats' a total of 43 outstanding boxes I have paid for, when counting the Luckyboxes and 3 Globals.

I was a fool. Never again!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

maii said:


> There's a new spoiler for Dirty Gal, can't recall it being mentioned already -
> 
> Spoiler - B&amp;SOAP Mamie Blue Wash Off Mask -retails at $29


Omg that's a GREAT spoiler!!! I've had that on my wishlist forever, it looks Smurftastic!!! Waaahh!


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Omg that's a GREAT spoiler!!! I've had that on my wishlist forever, it looks Smurftastic!!! Waaahh!


Could it be? Dirty Gal is going to be a GOOD box?! 

I bought this finally last week after mulling it over forever. The first spoiler helped. This one makes me feel like it'll be pretty good regardless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 24, 2014)

I feel like Memebox is burning a whole lot of bridges. They've been doing some really shady things lately. And the recent boxes are laughable. Normally I would argue that the value is typically worth it, but it's just flat out not worth it anymore. There are a lot of really competitive retailers out there. They may not be doing the box thing, but they're selling really great products for a fraction of what Memebox is. If they aren't careful, they're going to scare away a good chunk of their customers. I haven't bought any boxes since August. None of the things that have been happening lately make me even want to consider it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Could it be? Dirty Gal is going to be a GOOD box?!
> 
> I bought this finally last week after mulling it over forever. The first spoiler helped. This one makes me feel like it'll be pretty good regardless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! So glad I bought it Friday! Looks like it will be a great box.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 24, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I feel like Memebox is burning a whole lot of bridges. They've been doing some really shady things lately. And the recent boxes are laughable. Normally I would argue that the value is typically worth it, but it's just flat out not worth it anymore. There are a lot of really competitive retailers out there. They may not be doing the box thing, but they're selling really great products for a fraction of what Memebox is. If they aren't careful, they're going to scare away a good chunk of their customers. I haven't bought any boxes since August. None of the things that have been happening lately make me even want to consider it.


So right! I have been here since the beginning and are contemplating (hope its thr right word &gt;&lt cancelling all future orders.. It's been so much lately.. :/


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, until I see them step up their game, I'm not enticed to be purchasing any boxes from them in the future. And I can't trust any Memeshop orders to come intact until the winter is over. I just don't want to cancel any of my non-shipped orders because of FOMO + I used a bunch of points during those orders. What a pain.

The Dirty Gal looks interesting so far and I think it'll be worth it just for the two spoilers. But I do hope the rest of the box is well curated. It seems that Memebox still hasn't shaken their bad habit of "expensive boxes = terrible, cheap boxes = AMAZING or mediocre".


----------



## EmiB (Nov 24, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> YES. I do not have my Dessert box! IDK why not.


I don't have mine either and the USPS tracking is useless.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 24, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I don't have mine either and the USPS tracking is useless.


I cannot track anything either.

I got a rather terse email from a Korean seller on eBay today asking why they don't have FB for one of the Etude pink carousel makeup displays.

It's not even here yet- and eBay tracking clearly shows the blue line stopping " in transit". I've just about had all I can take from the world of K- sellers today.


----------



## blinded (Nov 24, 2014)

I keep looking at the boxes I still have to be shipped and wondering if I should cancel them. I don't want a bunch of boxes that were just thrown together with no thought put into them other than "must clear out warehouse". I'm lucky and the only one of the recent craptastic boxes that I have coming to me is the bloggers picks, but seeing how badly the last few have been really makes we wonder about the rest. I used so many points that it's really not worth me cancelling anything. What am I going to do with a stockpile of points when no new boxes have been released? 

The one box I keep going back to is Petite Treasures. I don't do the cute themes, but I fell for this one. I'm not sure how they would handle me cancelling it though since it was in the same order at Scrub 2 and I used points. I would want all the points to go towards Scrub and not get split in half. Ahh, I think I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 24, 2014)

My WTF/Wine and Cheese is still listed as "ready for shipment." Not very happy over here.

I keep thinking about the boxes I'm still waiting on. Dirty Gal seems like a pretty safe bet with the two spoilers already released. I'm already prepared to write off Superlucky 11 and Skincare Elixir as losses - they're too vague and I'm assuming we will get warehouse leftovers. I won't cancel though, as I got both of them for pretty cheap.

I thought that Tea Tree and Green Food would be too specific for them to screw up, but watch them come with non-tea tree and non-green food containing products so they can use the fallback disclaimer that they don't guarantee box contents like they did for the waxing box and the Thumbs Up Bloggers Choice.

I think my Brighten and Correct/Mask bundle and the Cleopatra/Empress bundle have potential to be shitshows. I wont cancel the first one because I got 20% off, but I'm wondering if I should preemptively cancel the second bundle with the way things have been going.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> CPM2 - it is a demon box....
> 
> I think this is new - read the descriptions on the box contents http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/collaboration-box-4-memebox-x-cutiepiemarzia-2#.VHK4bWM57To
> 
> ...


This is what, the third or fourth different picture of the CPM2 box they've used?  Are they trying to make people think it's a new box?

And I APOLOGIZE if I'm the one who gave them the idea for suggesting to get it and break it up for stocking stuffers, which is what I did Friday when I bought it bundled with the SS box.  _Mea maxima culpa_!!

Funny typo though on the Memebox site under the description for CPM2 box:  "CutiePieMarzia's top 6 picks are perfect stocking stuffer goodies to gift to 6 of your *closet* friends!" 

Fortunately I have no friends left in the closet, as they have all come out proudly, as far as I know.  LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

maybe they are so scared of CPM2 box they got in there.... or the shara shara scary doll

I wonder if @@Lorna ljblog will be only one getting wine and cheese by express today


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't have any hope for Memeboxes any longer. " Good" boxes shouldn't be a matter of chance.  Every box should be " good" to great and they were until recently. 
*They got into something with CPM2 that I am not sure they can dig themselves out of.*

*Hubris, sheer hubris to trade on her name in that way and think they could sell over 5500 boxes ( probably 6000 total at the beginning)*.

*The Yeon Hallabong serum and the TonyMoly Appletox cream are really nice products for me*, but now- phhtt. I'm just getting the tiny dregs. Here a box, there a box, everywhere a box of toxic CPM2 makeup crap.

I bought every one of my boxes at either the VIP price or the full retail price. NO points for these boxes left to be shipped except maybe 2 here or there because Memebox stopped giving out perks. No discounts. That's a lot of money in Memebox's " pouch" for this *CRAP*.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> *Funny typo though on the Memebox site under the description for CPM2 box:  "CutiePieMarzia's top 6 picks are perfect stocking stuffer goodies to gift to 6 of your closet friends!" *
> 
> *Fortunately I have no friends left in the closet, as they have all come out proudly, as far as I know.  LOL*


thank you so much for the much needed laugh!!  After seeing the recent boxes, I needed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> maybe they are so scared of CPM2 box they got in there.... or the shara shara scary doll
> 
> I wonder if @@Lorna ljblog will be only one getting wine and cheese by express today


not delivered yet .deliveery on hold ,so expect later or tomorrow my boxes not happy


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

that is a jinxed box. on good side perhaps degustabox tomorrow


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you so much for the much needed laugh!!  After seeing the recent boxes, I needed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome.  I think we all need it on a Monday morning.  Between "my closet friends" and "products to distress my face and body," I've gotten some good chuckles.

Looking forward this week to receiving My Honey Box (restock) and the Soothing Sista box.  Fortunately we know everything that's in those and they look GOOD.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

also basic anatomy fails them... hips and breasts are not on your face.... well mine aren't


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 24, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail That is hilarious! That gave me a good chuckle! Thanks! Really needed it. 

I been looking over my remaining order and realized the last order is for the anniversary box on December 12th. I don't think I'll be ordering more boxes unless they really starting really well curated boxes and have a theme that actually interest me.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> *You're welcome.  I think we all need it on a Monday morning.  Between "my closet friends" and "products to distress my face and body," I've gotten some good chuckles.*
> 
> Looking forward this week to receiving My Honey Box (restock) and the Soothing Sista box.  Fortunately we know everything that's in those and they look GOOD.



and the hip cream - add volume to your hips!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

cancel cleo/empress or not?

personally I have enough hip to form the words hip hip hooray... i need no more


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> and the hip cream - add volume to your hips!!


Hell, I got that "benefit" for free from Father Time and Mother Nature!  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Given the number of regulars here that have said they won't buy another box until they are better curated, I think Memebox will need to reveal at least 2 products that will be in each new box that comes out to settle the number of feathers that have been ruffled lately. I know I won't be buying any new boxes any time soon unless I know what's roughly going to be in them for definite.

Like others, also contemplating cancelling a few boxes as well as I simply don't trust them any more to deliver good quality boxes. Its such a shame as I'd got the memebug good and proper but think CPM2 is the equivalent of bird flu....or Ebola (not meaning to offend anyone, just fed up seeing it spread to so many other boxes!)


----------



## Fae (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm keeping my empress box! I can't think of any leftovers they could put in there! Could you think of any? ^^

I hope that that was just a phase of omg, what do we do with these cpm boxes?

Thanksgiving was fantastic! Maybe the boxes curated when they are put on sale are better curated lately?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm keeping my Empress &amp; Cleo bundle and will hope for the best.  Someone here, when they first went up for sale, wondered if Cleopatra might be like one of the Milk boxes and if Empress might be an "Oriental Medicine 2" type of thing.  I hope so, since I'm relatively new to Memebox and missed those.

Also hoping no leftovers or repeats make their way into Brighten &amp; Correct/Wish Upon a Mask.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm keeping my boxes but not ordering anymore unless I see things are getting better - also I don't know if anyone mentioned this, but currently I have time on my hands and come on the board and check the release times and see people saying new boxes are out, but people with busy lives are going to miss new boxes because they sell out so fast, as well as losing old customers I think it's going to be a case that new customers are not going to see any avalible boxes unless they check out the site right on time to catch a new box (well apart from cpm2 which seems to have taken up the post of resident box!)


----------



## had706 (Nov 24, 2014)

I will never make a blanket statement that I will not buy anymore boxes until such and such because I know I won't stick to it. A lot of us are keeping a close eye on Memebox to see whats going on but I see these statements all the time (not just on here) and then in the next breath the same people say why aren't there new releases??

I hope that didn't come off as too cranky...I stayed up too late posting comments on the Memebox Addicts Facebook page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

To be honest, I'm past caring about new boxes. Yes, I used to get excited about new releases but they have been so few and far between recently that I just can't summon up the enthusiasm I once had. I didn't get the collab box as there was nothing I fancied in the box and I don't think there will be a new box this Friday either. If they add a spoiler or two when the box is first released AND it sounds like a well curated box, I may be tempted again but as it stands, I'd rather purchase items I actually want from the likes of TesterKorea and KoreaDepart. Sure there is shipping to consider but at least I know what I'm getting and can pick colours etc myself where make-up is concerned. I'd rather pay a little bit extra for that than get a load of crap sent that I don't want nor need simply because memebox over ordered items and want rid of them by hook or by crook as they say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 24, 2014)

I hope the black Friday sale is really a Sale! Hoping for some good products included! My review points are burning a hole in my pocket! (I'll at least know what I'm getting!) ^^


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey girls small question

Does anyone know where you can buy Theyeon Jeju hallabong products that ships international?

_I've tried that toner from the Jeju box and I love it! and the smell is epic! so I need more of this brand! please help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

I always stick to what I say because I think before I say them - I won't make purchases before I see how things start turning out because the that is what is what I want to do

And I hope dor me and everyone who has ordered empress's secrets memebox delivers because it is such a great unique idea.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 24, 2014)

With all these meh and flat-out terrible boxes lately, I definitely wrestled with the question of whether or not to cancel my Hair Salon/Dirty Gal bundle, but the spoilers are just too good. I'm laughing at the blatant Lush rip-off packaging on the Dirty Gal mask, but the product itself looks super fun. UPS is very backed up in my area due to the Buffalo snowstorm, and the shipping situation is probably only going to get worse after Thanksgiving, so I hope I can still get my bundle quickly!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 24, 2014)

I was never in as deep into Memebox as some of you because I didn't discover Memebox until this past October, but right now it seems that Memebox served a really good job of getting my toes wet into Korean beauty and now I'm ordering from other sites. I'm hoping my Memeboxes that are en route will get me excited again, but I haven't even felt tempted to buy one in weeks. The last Memebox purchase date for me was Oct 20th.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

I did cancel because I want to buy other things and that is the only box I have paid full price for and I am unsure if it will be worth it.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 24, 2014)

Since there aren't any new boxes to get excited about, I've been stalking my shipped boxes lately. But I can't seem to figure out where to get tracking for my snail mail boxes since USPS isn't doing the tracking anymore it seems. Aftership isn't any better. Does anyone know of another site that will track after it hits US shore?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

the dirty gal looks really promising.  I hope they will deliver on that one.   I don't remember such a glut of bad boxes since around august - they had a ton of boxes and they were all kinda bad - from vit care, to pom, to detox, at home, the hair &amp; body 3, traveller's.   Hopefully, they will regroup and get their act together, as no one is communicating with us.  All I can do is post reviews as honestly as possible and not try to excuse the box away.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 24, 2014)

Is CPM2 really that bad or do people just hate it because it's the box that never goes away? Some of the products look good to me and they are offering express shipping on it so I'm tempted, but I don't know anything about the brands.


----------



## blinded (Nov 24, 2014)

I had a positive memebox experience today! Mail carrier knocks on the door and gets me to sign for something from the memeshop. I was so confused because everything I was expecting from the shop has been delivered (minus the benton set) and I was wondering if I'd ordered something and completely forgotten. Nope. Looks like I one one of the lip care set from the review thing. Whee!

Plus, my etude house order came. So many masks....


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 8 boxes left to ship, but half of them are Lucky's and Global's. I'm already okay with the contents of Dirty Gal, and the rest are skincare only boxes, so I feel pretty safe in my purchases.

I really hope they start shipping the Wine &amp; Cheese express orders, I am so curious to see the rest of the box before they offer any potential restocks (I would think some people cancelled their order because of the shipping problems).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

mollybb said:


> Is CPM2 really that bad or do people just hate it because it's the box that never goes away? Some of the products look good to me and they are offering express shipping on it so I'm tempted, but I don't know anything about the brands.


Its not that its bad per se - the Hallabong stuff is brilliant and a lot of people like the appletox, its the fact that they have been shoving items into other boxes just to get rid of them. Those who have already purchased the box (or didnt buy it because they weren't interested in any of the items) are annoyed as there seems to be no way to escape it!!!

I've also been looking for the Yeon products as I'd love to try the sorbet. It doesn't seem to be a well known brand though.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its not that its bad per se - the Hallabong stuff is brilliant and a lot of people like the appletox, its the fact that they have been shoving items into other boxes just to get rid of them. Those who have already purchased the box (or didnt buy it because they weren't interested in any of the items) are annoyed as there seems to be no way to escape it!!!
> 
> I've also been looking for the Yeon products as I'd love to try the sorbet. It doesn't seem to be a well known brand though.


Those are the two items I was most interested in. It does seem weird that they have so much extra product that they are throwing it into other boxes. Hopefully they will have some really good deals for Black Friday! I would love some more boxes and I wouldn't mind getting CPM2, but it would be nice if it was cheaper!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

There are only 5 boxes left now.

Hair salon - less than 15 boxes

Dirty Gal - 32

oh my Lips - 20

all about brows - 15

CPM2 - still too many ....well, over 100 anyway but suspect 17 billion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leinith (Nov 24, 2014)

I've decided to move from the realm of creepy lurker to actually posting stuff. So hi!  Just posted Wine and Cheese in the spoilers thread!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 24, 2014)

Memebox forgot to include my winning ticket in the while you were sleeping box... Did you all receive a ticket with this box? Why do I have to email them now for such a basic mistake...

I received today the while you were sleeping, omg 4 and kstyle 4. I like the first two, purederm cucumbers leaked in the box (how much liquid should there be inside the jar?).

Kstyle 4... I knew I wouldn't like it, but I was also shocked because the box is so much smaller than the boxes I have received so far!

Has anyone tried any of the revecen products in kstyle 4? Are they any good?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

so I'm happy with wine and cheese mine is still in dhl hands till hopefully tomorrow,I've also received my scrub and oil box, but then got the low down from the docs on my oh sheet mask drama, and been booked in for allergen testing skin pricks eat your heart out.at hospital tomorrow, all they will tell me is the burns on my neck were from a acid like bleach ,the essence dripping down onto the neck so I've been away form forums and Facebook this afternoon and doing work online allergen courses that i have to legally have as it goes live in 2 weeks for catering in the uk, feel calmer now ,so I'm back here to catch up.

apparently the mask have been tested more ,they are doing the full tests, and they seem to think it may be the bee /honey in the mask, i react bad to bee stings the past few years, snail looks safe at present, I'm not worried about selling bee memebox stuff ,but OMG my loccitane honey range please nook. i think it all really has made me fell quite low and I've tried to not join in the threads on Facebook, i did tell the uk group about it,i was refunded , roll on tomorrow.its been a shit weekends ladies truly


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> There are only 5 boxes left now.
> 
> Hair salon - less than 15 boxes
> 
> ...


And no value sets left at all.  By the end of the day I suspect CPM2 will be the only box left.

Hmmm, I wonder.... at Memebox headquarters, do you think there's one of those LED signs that counts down the number of CPM2 boxes left in stock, and every time one sells, a bell rings and employees cheer?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 24, 2014)

Can I just say thanks to everyone for posting!  You're all such nice people and you make me laugh so much especially with the dubious Koren to English translations thing.

I'm thinking of getting the CPM2 box!!  I was lucky enough to miss out on the k-style 4 (I would have ordered it but it sold out too quickly) so I haven't got any of the products.  I'm hoping that there's a new box release later this week that's bundled with CPM2.  I really want that red apple Tonymoly thing.

Oh and I also watched Marzia's video on the box and wow, she is beautiful!  I was mesmerised by her - her voice, her accent, her hair, her makeup, her clothes, and her beauty.  Wow.  I wish I looked like her!  She's like _perfect_.  I can see why Memebox wanted her to do a box.

Can I ask, I know it sounds bad/greedy but what is the total worth of the CPM2 box?


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna Ljblog, I hope you are okay!  That sounds like such an awful experience.  Is your skin okay now??


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 24, 2014)

In regards to the Wine &amp; Cheese + WTF Bundle 

_"We know this is not OK so we've raised it to senior management in both the Korea and US office to figure out what the heck is going on. I personally promise to give you a full update as soon as I can get in touch with Korea._

_Regards,
Arthur_


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Lorna Ljblog, I hope you are okay!  That sounds like such an awful experience.  Is your skin okay now??


its still sore and puffy ,its gone down a hell of a lot its just dry and itchy, this is where the essence drips down my neck from the mask,


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh wow - that does look really sore (like really bad sunburn). Hope it settles down quickly and leaves no permanent damage to the skin. Sending cyber hugs your way.

CPM2 box had 92 dollars worth or products Amy - though memebox has a tendency to be a bit high on their prices (some other sites sell things cheaper).

Honestly its not a bad box if you've never bought from memebox before or have only a few products. I'll have 3 of them as bought one for my mum (though she probably won't see the Hallabong lol!!). I'd just prefer they didnt include items in lots of other boxes as means people are getting loads of these (ill have 4 apples and the same cheek room lip balms).


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog was that from an Oh Sheet Mask mask? So sorry that you got an allergy. I hope it feels better soon!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 24, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@Lorna ljblog was that from an Oh Sheet Mask mask? So sorry that you got an allergy. I hope it feels better soon!


yeah its the snail mask in the october box and festive box


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yeah its the snail mask in the october box and festive box



oh wow.... I am sorry you had such a bad reaction.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

my box is stashed in the cupboard... might throw it


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yeah its the snail mask in the october box and festive box


That is awful. I hope the docs can figure out the ingredient that caused that. Hopefully they can give you something to put on it to make it heal.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> I've decided to move from the realm of creepy lurker to actually posting stuff. So hi!  Just posted Wine and Cheese in the spoilers thread!


You inspired me to also begin posting as well. I've been lurking around in the shadows since spring 2014.

Sorry for being a creeper, ladies.

Thanks for posting spoilers, Leinith. I'm anxiously awaiting my Wine and Cheese box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

welcome ladies!!  We are really nice here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 24, 2014)

*@**@mascara117827* @@Leinith @@Aishah

Hey welcome new MUT ladies to the Mememadhouse lol  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Which boxes have you purchased?


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yikes, that does seem red and irritated.  I hope you feel better soon. :flowers:

I think I'll wait and see if there's another bundle with CPM2.  Unless it sells out first lol!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome, @@mascara117827 and @Leinith. Don't be scared--we bite, but only the good Meme deals. heh groan sorry

I just placed my first Meme Global shop order eee! I've been so put off by the experiences that @@girlygirl and @@cfisher, among others, have had that I didn't bother until now. But I reached my breaking point--my mom's birthday is coming up and she absolutely must have the REALBEAUTY Morning Dew Bamboo Serum from the Aloe box. Two pumps of that could turn the skin of a ancient statue into bouncy, dewy perfection. I also took the opportunity to grab two tubes of the Vella Flower Flower bb for me. For anyone around N15 looking for a bb with no white or gray undertone and no major yellow or pink undertones, it is amazing--really neutral. And the coverage, wow. Like, I don't think I can take a photo without it now--it's basically great skin-maker. With the VIP shipping code and some points I was finally ready to give the Global shop a chance to screw things up. Fingers crossed that I don't end up with anything involving fish juice.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

veritazy said:


> *@@mascara117827* @@Leinith @@Aishah
> 
> Hey welcome new MUT ladies to the Mememadhouse lol  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Which boxes have you purchased?


I only buy a few each month.

Received:

Cooling Care

OMG #1

Superfood (personal favorite so far - loved everything in it)

Cleansing

The Face Shop #2

Skinfood

Ordered and cancelled:

Scent bundle #2 (tropical, floral, sweet)

Awaiting:

Wine &amp; Cheese

Global #17

Bundle: Brighten and Correct + Wish Upon a Mask

Non-boxes:

Benton bundle

Assorted shop purchases


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

gotta see the global shop dislikes @cfisher.

tbh never had an issue with the shop, touch wood.

bit sad today as my secret key finally ran out and now starting the saint peau collagen pudding sleeping pack. anyone tried it?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 24, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yeah its the snail mask in the october box and festive box


Oh my gosh. I am so sorry you have such a bad reaction to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, wow. That second spoiler for Dirty Gal is as good as the first. I recently grabbed the Hair Salon and Dirty Gal value set, glad I didn't remember to cancel the solo Dirty Gal yesterday.

@ Let me guess, Koreadepart? I kept almost adding it to my cart on there as well, I only stopped myself because I have sooo many masks. I always love when things I was going to spend money on show up in my Memeboxes.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Jane George I'm using the Saint Peau sleeping pack.  I love the scent and the fun texture (I probably spend more time jiggling the tub then actually applying it to my face...)  No breakouts or other negative reactions to speak of.  I'll definitely continue to use the tub until it's gone.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 24, 2014)

posted in duplicate


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced Let me guess, Koreadepart? I kept almost adding it to my cart on there as well, I only stopped myself because I have sooo many masks. I always love when things I was going to spend money on show up in my Memeboxes.


Yeah--and before there Meme-K. I've had it pinned for quite awhile!!! I can't resist the lure of smurfdom.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 24, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle If you don't mind my asking, how often do you use it? Do you massage it in all the way or just sort of coat your skin with it? And are we supposed to refridgerate that ish once it's opened? I've only used it a couple of times and I like the results, but can't bring myself to use it again during this cold weather. I'm still learning sleeping packs, obviously.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

I am unboxing my Little Mermaid box and I have to say - I am very pleased with it.  The spoilers did not do it justice at all.    It is a very nice, well rounded, well curated box.  This is a box that someone took the time to think about what should be in it.    For those staying away from spoilers, I will post in the spoilers.



Spoiler



a cleanser (soap), serum, an exfoliator (facial spray peeling gel), a clay mask, a moisturizer and a facial sheet mask - and nice names too - DD'ell, Grinif, Mizon, dearberry... and I do like pure smile facial sheet masks - I wish memebox would carry them in their shop in packs of 10 or so.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone else get the "Sneak Peek" email from M. just now that says you can see daily spoilers of their Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday deals on Instagram?  I clicked on it but am not seeing anything.  thx   Let me guess -- a new bundle that consists of CPM2 plus... CPM2.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah--and before there Meme-K. I've had it pinned for quite awhile!!! I can't resist the lure of smurfdom.


I knew I had seen it somewhere else but I couldn't for the life of me recall who else had it! Gosh, we would have ended up paying like $20+ with shipping. Between that and that amazing looking snail cream, I've already got my value out of this box. Here's hoping the rest is amazing!

I just got a surprise from the Memeshop. Apparently I won one of those Vitamin C ampoules from the free sampling   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:  event. http://us.memebox.com/vitamin-c30-fx-plus-ampoule#.VHOj8YvF8kc

ETA: I couldn't find the sales preview photos either, if anyone has found them...Feel free to post anything that looks good.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

At least dirty gal looks to contain at least one mask... Wouldn't mind a mud or clay or charcoal one too though


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> At least dirty gal looks to contain at least one mask... Wouldn't mind a mud or clay or charcoal one too though


I hope there's another mask as well.

And could I just say...Thank you. I'm already in love with this box. Good to see something good come out of a suggestion made to Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> bit sad today as my secret key finally ran out and now starting the saint peau collagen pudding sleeping pack. anyone tried it?


Same here, my secret key finally ran out (been using it since beginning of August) and tonite I'm going to start using the fermented tea skin drinks sleeping pack from the tea box. Has anyone used this one? I wanted to start using the saint peau but the tea one expires sooner.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

sayswhoo said:


> Same here, my secret key finally ran out (been using it since beginning of August) and tonite I'm going to start using the fermented tea skin drinks sleeping pack from the tea box. Has anyone used this one? I wanted to start using the saint peau but the tea one expires sooner.


That sleeping pack makes me extremely itchy. But some fermented products do bother me as they contain some form of mold/fungus, which I'm allergic to. Other than the itching and hives, I didn't think it was too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayswhoo (Nov 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> That sleeping pack makes me extremely itchy. But some fermented products do bother me as they contain some form of mold/fungus, which I'm allergic to. Other than the itching and hives, I didn't think it was too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL! You're too funny :lol: Eeesh, this will be my first time using anything fermented. Thanks for the heads up, I'm going to patch test it right now.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 24, 2014)

@@flushblush I am no expert, I am pretty new to k-beauty, and this is the first sleeping pack I've tried.  I constantly worry that I'm "doing it wrong" when it comes to all aspects of my routine lol but I'm a huge over-thinker/over-analyzer of all things... That said -- I like to use it about every other evening.  I try to not to rub it in all the way because I thought that sleeping packs were supposed to kind of sit on top of your skin.  I just attempt to get a layer across my whole face and if I accidentally rub it in, so be it.

edit: I see memejunkie was talking about a pack from the tea box sorry


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to all the new posters! Love having new voices in here! &lt;3

And I used about half the jar of the Saint Peau sleeping pack. I really can't get past the texture on my face. It feels like a weird, thick, jello paste going on, and it's weirdly difficult to spread around, although you do need very little of it so it lasts awhile!

I used it for a couple of weeks with no issues, and then suddenly, I started breaking out. As soon as I stopped using it, the breakouts subsided, so I'm assuming it was from that? I'm not sure why or how, but that was my conclusion.

It does have a nice scent, but I have SO many other sleeping packs that blow it out of the water, so I haven't used it since. I think whether or not you like it will depend on if the texture or feel of it on your skin is bothersome, and also whether or not you have a negative reaction to it like I did. I don't think most people have, but it can be really rich and thick feeling at first. I wasn't a fan of the filmy-ness it left on my skin once I applied it.

I just keep going back to my Lioele waterdrop sleeping pack. No matter how many others I've tried, it's still the best. There are a few that come close, but Nothing will beat it. Ever. LOL


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I used it for a couple of weeks with no issues, and then suddenly, I started breaking out. As soon as I stopped using it, the breakouts subsided, so I'm assuming it was from that? I'm not sure why or how, but that was my conclusion


Hmm--COSDNA doesn't set off any alarm bells.

That said, we can have sensitivities to things that are more specific to our own skin and allergies, from what I understand. I had a similar experience with a collagen product--my skin looked great while first using it, then it went into psycho weird (surface as opposed to deep, hormonal) blemish mode. I think it's good to listen to your skin.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 24, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle Thank you! We are indeed talking about the same mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie Yes, the texture is bugging me, too. I want to like it because I like the cute face-squishing piggy on the label, but it feels so present on my face, and I find the scent a little strong. I've liked the way my skin feels after using it, but like I said, I've only used it twice since receiving it a few months ago, and there is definitely a reason for that. Maybe I should just give up and crack open a different sleeping mask? The Ladykin Vanpir mask is calling my name softly in the night (I think it has me in a vampire's thrall).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Maybe I should just give up and crack open a different sleeping mask? The Ladykin Vanpir mask is calling my name softly in the night (I think it has me in a vampire's thrall).


Ah, yes! I have half a dozen others I should try first but you just reminded I have THAT one and I'm excited to try it. Be sure to let us know what you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 24, 2014)

@@flushblush if you open that Vanpir Mask I politely DEMAND a review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I felt the same way about the cream, it was calling to me!  I finally cracked it open this weekend and it smells divine.  I must know if the mask smells the same (it makes logical sense that a product from the same line would have the same smell but you never know)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 24, 2014)

While the Memeshop orders I made in October took for stinking ever, my November purchases have whizzed to my house with no issues.  I wonder what the real problem is.  What happened in October that orders are taking forever or still aren't fulfilled?!  So weird.


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone got their chosungah pact yet? Still waiting on mine and wondering what everyone thinks of it


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm seeing on fb that Memebox sent a 30ml Bounce cream in Wine and Cheese instead of the [promised] full size version (75ml)? Is this the case?


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

I sent a firm but polite email to the CS team about the oil &amp; scrub bundle cancellation. I can't understand how they oversold the bundles since there are so few anyway yet could restock and fulfill single box orders. I can't even buy anything with my refund because there aren't any bloody boxes!

My mantra for today is 'oil and scrub were crap anyway' followed by a mumbling 'where is my bloody W&amp;C and WTF..'


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> While the Memeshop orders I made in October took for stinking ever, my November purchases have whizzed to my house with no issues.  I wonder what the real problem is.  What happened in October that orders are taking forever or still aren't fulfilled?!  So weird.


I'm still waiting for the 7 seconds mask, ordered on the 15th Oct and possibly shipped on the 31st.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I sent a firm but polite email to the CS team about the oil &amp; scrub bundle cancellation. I can't understand how they oversold the bundles since there are so few anyway yet could restock and fulfill single box orders. I can't even buy anything with my refund because there aren't any bloody boxes!


As did I. Just hit send moments ago. It probably won't make a difference but I never send any type of complaint to CS and this was clearly a really crappy Memebox move in my opinion.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm seeing on fb that Memebox sent a 30ml Bounce cream in Wine and Cheese instead of the [promised] full size version (75ml)? Is this the case?


@, I've seen the info card only, which does state 30mL. I haven't seen an unboxing with the tub. I really hope the info card is a misprint, because Memebox definitely stated that 75mL is full size in several locations at different times.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

that will be easy to show the difference on my review if it is the case as i have the big melting cheese. they seem to like shady practices again it seems.... deja vu


----------



## Leinith (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.  And I'm also super glad @@mascara117827 also decided to abandon lurking in the shadows with me.

@@veritazy I'm pretty new to buying memeboxes.  Been stalking the website since March, but finally decided to jump in head first in September.

But thus far, I've purchased

Global bundle #17-19 (I think...)
Head to Toe
Etude House #2
OMG 4
Skinfood
Faceshop #2
Lucky box 11 (Very nervous about this one now...)
Wine and Cheese
Innisfree
Empress/Cleo bundle

WYWS

City Girl 
Anniversary
Pumpkin 

And several orders of the Ettang masks from the memeshop. Hnggg.

I ended up going crazy when I was stuck at home with this super-flu thing that went around early September.  Thank goodness November was ridiculously slow or I would've spent all my tuition money.  


And I can also confirm the cheese cream is 75ml, or so it says on the back of the jar...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

cool at least they managed to do that right. probably just copied text from last time we had it


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 24, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> @, I've seen the info card only, which does state 30mL. I haven't seen an unboxing with the tub. I really hope the info card is a misprint, because Memebox definitely stated that 75mL is full size in several locations at different times.


Groan--I sincerely hope that's a typo--there are Screen! Shots! of the 75ml promise on fb.
edit: grammar; don't get emotional about kbeauty while on a crowded subway platform, Tracy.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 24, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> As did I. Just hit send moments ago. It probably won't make a difference but I never send any type of complaint to CS and this was clearly a really crappy Memebox move in my opinion.


Yeah I won't at all be surprised if it's completely ignored or I get a canned response. I've never made a complaint either and I doubt anything will come from it but that's just shit customer service if you ask me, I've said my piece now so I can let it go.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> that will be easy to show the difference on my review if it is the case as i have the big melting cheese. they seem to like shady practices again it seems.... deja vu


Edited as I didn't read all the posts before I jumped


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Edited as I didn't read all the posts before I jumped


I just wish someone else would take a look at their actual Bounce Cheese Cream and tell us what size it is already.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just wish someone else would take a look at their actual Bounce Cheese Cream and tell us what size it is already.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i think we need to do a sweep of all those who received their boxes to get a clear idea


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

I haven't got my box yet... tbh i am also confused with the shipping on this box... if all had been shipped on friday we would all have them by now if sent express... did they only send some or did they downgrade the shipping with dhl/ups?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm--COSDNA doesn't set off any alarm bells.
> 
> That said, we can have sensitivities to things that are more specific to our own skin and allergies, from what I understand. I had a similar experience with a collagen product--my skin looked great while first using it, then it went into psycho weird (surface as opposed to deep, hormonal) blemish mode. I think it's good to listen to your skin.


That's definitely the kind of acne it was..little tiny surface bumps, rather than cystic pains in my butt. I don't normally have a lot of issues with collagen products, but I have SO much product that if something even SEEMS to upset my skin, I stop using it. No use worrying over it when I have at least 7-8 other sleeping packs in my hoard just waiting to be used!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



flushblush said:


> @@tiedyedlifestyle Thank you! We are indeed talking about the same mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@MissJexie Yes, the texture is bugging me, too. I want to like it because I like the cute face-squishing piggy on the label, but it feels so present on my face, and I find the scent a little strong. I've liked the way my skin feels after using it, but like I said, I've only used it twice since receiving it a few months ago, and there is definitely a reason for that. Maybe I should just give up and crack open a different sleeping mask? The Ladykin Vanpir mask is calling my name softly in the night (I think it has me in a vampire's thrall).


I definitely understand it feeling "present" on the face...it's an odd feeling that might not bother some people, but it's a bit too much for me! Also, I'm SO about that Vanpir mask....when it arrives...someday. lol



seachange said:


> I'm still waiting for the 7 seconds mask, ordered on the 15th Oct and possibly shipped on the 31st.


I ordered mine back around that time and JUST got them last week, so hopefully yours will be rolling in soon!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just wish someone else would take a look at their actual Bounce Cheese Cream and tell us what size it is already.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@Leinith a couple posts back said hers was 75ml.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> And I can also confirm the cheese cream is 75ml, or so it says on the back of the jar...


Phew! That's really good to hear. Maybe they just used the same card info as they've used in the past- and since they've only sent the 30ml in the past they just forgot to switch it out on the card.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> @@Leinith a couple posts back said hers was 75ml.


I think a lot of people just want another person to confirm.

Because apparently multiple people said it was 30ml.

My head hurts.

On a side note....Does anyone know what the photos on Instagram about the Black Friday sale were of? Anything to look forward to, yet?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think a lot of people just want another person to confirm.
> 
> Because apparently multiple people said it was 30ml.
> 
> ...


Lol - honestly I'm not laughing cause your head hurts, I just know the feeling


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I haven't got my box yet... tbh i am also confused with the shipping on this box... if all had been shipped on friday we would all have them by now if sent express... did they only send some or did they downgrade the shipping with dhl/ups?


My UPS (my new US shipper) packages NEVER come next day. So far it's been second day from what I gathered, could be longer but I'm horrible at tracking packages.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think a lot of people just want another person to confirm.
> 
> Because apparently multiple people said it was 30ml.
> 
> ...


@@cfisher, I looked on IG and could only find the post stating that IG would have previews later on. I haven't seen any sneak peeks yet.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Tbh though if it had shipped Friday it would have travelled all that way over the weekend and there would be more appearing now... Unless they have an option of slower delivery or shipped later


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

@@Mahsa I guess the Memechaos is back (but not the GOOD kind!) I feel like everyone on Facebook is in panic mode about the Bounce Cheese Cream, but I just have no idea what is happening yet. I just hope everyone doesn't start emailing them and flipping out until we're sure, because we can barely get them to deal with the real issues at this point!

@@mascara117827 Thank you! I just clicked their link on Facebook, and almost died laughing when all it showed was that black background photo telling us to get excited about Black Friday. Geez, that really helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I guess the Memechaos is back (but not the GOOD kind!) I feel like everyone on Facebook is in panic mode about the Bounce Cheese Cream, but I just have no idea what is happening yet. I just hope everyone doesn't start emailing them and flipping out until we're sure, because we can barely get them to deal with the real issues at this point


lol I think someone needs to make an unboxings video of w&amp;c with a close up on the bounce cream before the panic dies down


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> lol I think someone needs to make an unboxings video of w&amp;c with a close up on the bounce cream before the panic dies down


if i get mine in the morning I'll do a comparison on sizes

i don't think we need to get too excited if memebox say it is amazing.... they have said things were epic in the past and they rarely were, if ever


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if i get mine in the morning I'll do a comparison on sizes


Fingers crossed you get it, not just for the comparison but that it arrives on time


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> if i get mine in the morning I'll do a comparison on sizes
> 
> i don't think we need to get too excited if memebox say it is amazing.... they have said things were epic in the past and they rarely were, if ever


like that "epic" restock event....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 24, 2014)

and cpm2 was supposed to be better than the first lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 24, 2014)

So, I just heard that the USPS was hacked earlier this month. Do you think this could be why some tracking numbers are not working or being received? I didn't get any of the boxes in question so I'm not sure what the details about this tracking fiasco is.


----------



## blinded (Nov 24, 2014)

@@biancardi did you see your review on the modelling masks is linked on the memebox fb page?


----------



## Leinith (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's the back of the cheese cream (and my messy bookshelf).  It's much smaller than I expected but it definitely is more than 30ml. Hopefully this image eases some nerves.  If anyone actually got the sample size, then there's something terribly wrong going on.  I mean, even more so than what already is going on... or more to the point, not going on.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@biancardi did you see your review on the modelling masks is linked on the memebox fb page?



yes, I saw that - lol!  I am famous - except that was not one of better blog posts - my photos really SUCK in that one.  haha  But I really appreciate that they did that.  I hope they will post other bloggers reviews on their FB page as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> Here's the back of the cheese cream (and my messy bookshelf).  It's much smaller than I expected but it definitely is more than 30ml. Hopefully this image eases some nerves.  If anyone actually got the sample size, then there's something terribly wrong going on.  I mean, even more so than what already is going on... or more to the point, not going on.


Thank you for posting!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> Here's the back of the cheese cream (and my messy bookshelf). It's much smaller than I expected but it definitely is more than 30ml. Hopefully this image eases some nerves. If anyone actually got the sample size, then there's something terribly wrong going on. I mean, even more so than what already is going on... or more to the point, not going on.


Those play station 2 games tho


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 24, 2014)

Leinith said:


> Here's the back of the cheese cream (and my messy bookshelf).  It's much smaller than I expected but it definitely is more than 30ml. Hopefully this image eases some nerves.  If anyone actually got the sample size, then there's something terribly wrong going on.  I mean, even more so than what already is going on... or more to the point, not going on.


That's definitely the full size one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have 2 of the 30ml jars and they are definitely not that tall. 

At least that's one less thing that people will be angrily e-mailing Memebox about LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am unboxing my Little Mermaid box and I have to say - I am very pleased with it.  The spoilers did not do it justice at all.    It is a very nice, well rounded, well curated box.  This is a box that someone took the time to think about what should be in it.    For those staying away from spoilers, I will post in the spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just read your review,@@biancardi, and agree absolutely, great box, still waiting for mine to arrive to try some of the products. I only personally wish it included



Spoiler



sunscreen (how the little mermaid will survive without a sunscreen) instead of a soap or at least to had that cute pearl soap that was in the WTF box I think, also, the shaving use of the soap slightly confuses me, don't feel comfortable to wash my face with shaving soap


----------



## biancardi (Nov 24, 2014)

@seachange  I think that



Spoiler



the soap is unisex and that guys wash can not only wash their face with it, but it lathers up richly enough so that they do not need a special foam to shave....that is what I took from that... could be wrong


----------



## ata123 (Nov 24, 2014)

yay! so glad cheese cream is full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> got 2 of those W&amp;C boxes coming to me &lt;3 

Eases a little of the pain after receiving 2 really bad boxes and 1 meh one..... wonder if the Black Friday deals will be global or just USA. On instagram seems like the brands they are promoting for Black Friday are all from the USA shop. I'd LOVE to buy me some LJH boxes!!!! If only they'd ship across the border, sigh.


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

I guess the Black Friday sale will be like the shop sales - some global, some USA only, really doubt they will ship out of the USA internationally.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm so glad we can finally lay the Bounce Cheese Cream to rest.

(Except...I sort of hope a mini size shows up in a future box. I'd love one of those cute little containers. But I'm still amazed we got the full size in this box!)

I don't like the idea of them focusing onvalue sets for the Black Friday sale, that sort of screams "Warehouse Clearout!" to me. I hope they at least have some sales on their regular shop items, I think there's a lot of items people would happily grab if they went on a decent sale.

Who would ever pay full price for most of that stuff?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 24, 2014)

I think it's better all these clearance products to go into the Black Friday sale, not into our boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

seachange said:


> I think it's better all these clearance products to go into the Black Friday sale, not into our boxes.


I agree, repeats in boxes (unless they are lucky boxes) is just not good, each box has a theme and just putting the same things in over and over defeats that theme.
I'm going to stop thinking of last weeks boxes, and think positively that the rest of the boxes we have ordered will be theme centered and exciting - globals have looked good to me so far, I think 17 will be pretty good too fingers crossed.

I actually didn't get 18 because it was all make up in the pic and I know we shouldn't go on the picture but I just couldn't pull the trigger, I love the Revecen lipgloss I got it's well worth $3 but although I am loving korean skincare, so far western make up is more my thing...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Welcome to all the new posters! Love having new voices in here! &lt;3
> 
> And I used about half the jar of the Saint Peau sleeping pack. I really can't get past the texture on my face. It feels like a weird, thick, jello paste going on, and it's weirdly difficult to spread around, although you do need very little of it so it lasts awhile!
> 
> ...


Last 4 sentences sum it up so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *Lioele Waterdrop sleeping pack is THE ONE for me too. *I use it, then I put whatever Memebox products I want to use that night on top, since the Lioele Waterdrop is, like it says, watery. 

I wish so much Memebox had curated a box with this great product in it. It's such an inexpensive product.. around $12 and always in stock in the K- shops, so they should have been able to get sufficient quantity, too. I'm using past tense here because I could care less what they do after I get the boxes I paid for ( or not- as a few items have been in shipping process over 30 days)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I do wish they would release globals 20-22 bundle.  I love the globals.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do wish they would release globals 20-22 bundle. I love the globals.


I think they still need to drop 19, right? I don't love paying so far in advance for them, but I'm willing to do it because some of my favorite products have come in those boxes. I love the totally open curation angle--it seems to result in some crazy cool stuff.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> While the Memeshop orders I made in October took for stinking ever, my November purchases have whizzed to my house with no issues.  I wonder what the real problem is.  What happened in October that orders are taking forever or still aren't fulfilled?!  So weird.


Seeing as I have a Memeshop order still not filled from the middle of Oct. and a couple of Memboxes shipped out around then which are also missing, if you find out what the real problem is, please LMK. 

I can't track anything, the tracking numbers are saying expired, and I KNOW these items were not mis- delivered. They never arrived in the USA to be mis-delivered. I expect my Dessert Box,  Rose Box, Neogen camel cream and  7 second morning masks are gone forever.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think they still need to drop 19, right? I don't love paying so far in advance for them, but I'm willing to do it because some of my favorite products have come in those boxes. I love the totally open curation angle--it seems to result in some crazy cool stuff.


they had the bundle of 17-19 already and they still need to do the singleton of 19, but usually they release the bundles way ahead of time....it just seems to me that they should be releasing that bundle by now. I purchased 17-19 back in August and 17 just shipped out today.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Last 4 sentences sum it up so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *Lioele Waterdrop sleeping pack is THE ONE for me too. *I use it, then I put whatever Memebox products I want to use that night on top, since the Lioele Waterdrop is, like it says, watery.
> 
> I wish so much Memebox had curated a box with this great product in it. It's such an inexpensive product.. around $12 and always in stock in the K- shops, so they should have been able to get sufficient quantity, too. I'm using past tense here because I could care less what they do after I get the boxes I paid for ( or not- as a few items have been in shipping process over 30 days)


I'm actually surprised they never did a  Lioele box in general. They started carrying their products (at least their makeup) in the memeshop, so I assumed a box would be coming shortly afterwards! 

I have loved every skincare item I've tried from Lioele. They have a brightening ampoule that may have been discontinued, because it seems to have disappeared from the stores I usually buy it from, but I looooved it. Also the overnight lip treatment is to die for. It smells amazing (like jolly ranchers or a fruity candy) and it feels thick, but not sticky on the lips. Love it! And of course the sleeping pack! 

If they did a Lioele skincare box, I would buy it without question!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm actually surprised they never did a  Lioele box in general. They started carrying their products (at least their makeup) in the memeshop, so I assumed a box would be coming shortly afterwards!
> 
> I have loved every skincare item I've tried from Lioele. They have a brightening ampoule that may have been discontinued, because it seems to have disappeared from the stores I usually buy it from, but I looooved it. Also the overnight lip treatment is to die for. It smells amazing (like jolly ranchers or a fruity candy) and it feels thick, but not sticky on the lips. Love it! And of course the sleeping pack!
> 
> If they did a Lioele skincare box, I would buy it without question!


I would have bought one too. However, I got the Etude House box today and IMO, it's really lame- o city.

And it's probably the brand closest to Lioele as far as prices, product selection and actually has more " cuteness" than Lioele in general. .. I don't for the life of me see how anyone could have curated a boring and incredibly cheap Etude House box with ALL the product selection the line has, but Memebox did. 

There's no way to predict at all whether the brand name boxes will be worth buying or not. Or whether they would put the Lioele Waterdrop Sleeping Pack in the box or not. *My advice to anyone who wants to try this great product is to go to eBay and buy one from a seller in your country. You should be able to get one NIB for $12 shipped. * I liked the Tony Moly and Holika Holika boxes, the Banila was sliding into " not great at all". Innisfree is up in the air as far as status, and I REALLY thought Etude House would be the cutest, most full box of all and it definitely is not.

*I REALLY think Memebox has had a change in management this fall. *


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 25, 2014)

Is there any way to track RM shipping packages once they get to the States right now? I've got three packages (two Memebox, one not) that I know have at least left Korea, but I'm getting that error message from USPS. I'd like to be able to actually see the status of my packages, esp once they leave customs.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Is there any way to track RM shipping packages once they get to the States right now? I've got three packages (two Memebox, one not) that I know have at least left Korea, but I'm getting that error message from USPS. I'd like to be able to actually see the status of my packages, esp once they leave customs.


Zilch without getting a human at the post office to look at it for you. I've heard that there was some sort of cyber attack on the USPS earlier this fall, but I've also heard that the postal union is saying that these packages (non-express global priority) don't need to be trackable in the customer interface. I'm guessing it actually has to do with the upgrade to the customer interface--all of a sudden my packages that are still being tracked got more specific info added to the listing. My hope is that they're just behind on re-integrating the international registered mail tracking, but this is such a guessing game at this point.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Is there any way to track RM shipping packages once they get to the States right now? I've got three packages (two Memebox, one not) that I know have at least left Korea, but I'm getting that error message from USPS. I'd like to be able to actually see the status of my packages, esp once they leave customs.


i call my local PO - I have a direct # to the person who handles tracking issues. He can see them. He has put a complaint out with USPS to find out what is going on because he doesn't understand why this has been removed.


----------



## avarier (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Last 4 sentences sum it up so well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  *Lioele Waterdrop sleeping pack is THE ONE for me too. *I use it, then I put whatever Memebox products I want to use that night on top, since the Lioele Waterdrop is, like it says, watery.
> 
> I wish so much Memebox had curated a box with this great product in it. It's such an inexpensive product.. around $12 and always in stock in the K- shops, so they should have been able to get sufficient quantity, too. I'm using past tense here because I could care less what they do after I get the boxes I paid for ( or not- as a few items have been in shipping process over 30 days)


You all are enabling me! &gt;.&lt;

I wouldn't have thought to put it on first since it's a sleeping pack, but that's a great idea!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 25, 2014)

Hm thanks, ladies! I'll probably wait a few days before making any calls to the post office since all of my boxes were on flights to the US on Friday and Saturday and I know they definitely aren't out of customs yet.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Hm thanks, ladies! I'll probably wait a few days before making any calls to the post office since all of my boxes were on flights to the US on Friday and Saturday and I know they definitely aren't out of customs yet.



Oh yeah, you would have to wait until next week for sure.  It takes about 7 days (maybe more) to get out of customs  and probably more now that we are in the holiday season.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah my Dessert box last updated 21 days ago in korea. It shipped on the 31st. I think something happened to some boxes as I've never had one not get to LA IN 21 days. Pusses me off that I can't track it further than korea!


----------



## avarier (Nov 25, 2014)

I've been using the mojito toner from the step by step box... I never how much I absolutely LOVED the smell of limes!! I'm about to order an extra because it's that great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

Wine and Cheese Update:

_We know you’ve been waiting for an update on your order of the Wine &amp; Cheese Box, and we sincerely apologize for the multiple delays. We know this situation is unacceptable, so we wanted to give you an update on what went wrong and how we are handling this issue:_

_We choose shipping dates for our boxes based on shipment guarantees from all the various vendors in a box. For this box, we were informed that a large number of our boxes would be delayed due to a missing Innisfree item we unveiled as a "sneak peek" item, the Innisfree Wine Peeling Jelly Softener. Since we unveiled this product to be a part of the Wine &amp; Cheese box, we wanted to keep this promise so we sent out an email notifying customers that this box would be delayed.  However, despite repeat promises from the vendor, we learned the hard way we would not be able to receive the supply of correct products in time for shipping as it continued to face delays, often on the day of the expected shipment delivery (our Korea logistics team works really hard to try and ship products the very same day we receive them).

We had two options, either choose to keep waiting or ship the box to you without the product. We’ve decided to let you choose:  

You can either get a *full refund* for the box (and bundle) by providing your order number and email address here in this google form by Thursday, November 27th, 5PM PST or receive the *remainder of the box and 12 points of credit* as our way of apologizing to you. Note for those that cancel the bundle, we will refund both boxes.  

To make this choice easier, we’ve listed exactly what you would receive so that you can make this decision yourself.

*Here’s what's in the Wine &amp; Cheese box:*_


_LadyKin Mangchee Lifting Mask 50ml_
_LadyKin Mangchee Replenishing Hand Cream 60ml_
_Blanc Doux Pinot Noir UV Shield &amp; Tone-Up Sensitive 40ml_
_Enprani Dear By Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream 75ml__Please note the enclosed card incorrectly states that it is the 30ml product_

[*]_Tonymoly I’m REAL Red Wine Mask Sheet Pore Care 21ml X 2ea_

_*Here's what's not in the Box (what we messed up on):*_


_Innisfree Wine Peeling Jelly Softener 180ml_
_*Revised Shipping Date:* December 1st, 2014

We are very sorry about these issues. This wasn’t to our standard, and we are improving our internal processes so we can avoid situations like the above and keep you informed in a more timely manner.  

Please let us know any feedback or thoughts by shooting us an email at [email protected], and we’ll respond directly to each email.

Thank you.

Memebox Team_


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

So I'm trying to understand...if we do nothing and just wait it out, we will get our bundles shipped on December 1st and get an extra 12 points in our account?

I paid for a bundle to get express shipping, and yet, there are people who already have their wine and cheese boxes and their WTF boxes. 

The 12 points is nice for the lack of the product, but what about the endless delays? Or as I said above, how people who paid for the bundle are now getting punished?

For those of you who already got Wine and Cheese...was the Innisfree product missing? No one seemed to mention that?


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh I got the same email, I wanted the bounce cheese cream and some of the other items have peaked my interest so I'm going to take the box, also I'm desperate to see what's in WTF (haven't spoiled it for myself yet) so I am going to take the box as it is.. but do I just do nothing and wait for it to be shipped?


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm trying to understand...if we do nothing and just wait it out, we will get our bundles shipped on December 1st and get an extra 12 points in our account?
> 
> I paid for a bundle to get express shipping, and yet, there are people who already have their wine and cheese boxes and their WTF boxes.
> 
> ...


Nope, I've already seen some unboxings and it's definately not missing. I guess it concerns the boxes that haven't shipped yet.

What a mess, I'm kinda glad I didn't order it even though it looks great on the whole. Or it would, with the peeling in it...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

So if our boxes HAVE shipped . Do we do nothing regarding the email or still send in it's not really clear reading the email when just waking up.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Just got the email as well.... Why did some get the item??!  I mean did they not order enough, and are now blaming the vendor? I dunno what to do... There's nothing to get with the Meme points if they refund me because I used all Meme points to get the bundle. and now the shipping is Dec 1st... uughhhh


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So if our boxes HAVE shipped . Do we do nothing regarding the email or still send in it's not really clear reading the email when just waking up.


You do nothing, your box is on the way...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

I honestly don't know what to do...

On one hand, I spent 27 memepoints and about $20 in cash on the bundle, so getting that returned would be nice. WTF wasn't a bad box, but it wasn't anything that I desperately needed.

The Wine/Cheese box is a decent one, but again, nothing I desperately need. The full size cheese cream was going to be gifted, but I can easily find a replacement item.

But on the other hand, everything in the boxes is nice enough, and getting a bonus 12 points on top of the boxes is cool...

ahhh what to doooo


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I do have to say this...As ridiculous as this situation is...12 points is generous. That's the cost of that individual item.

I'm happy with that. I can buy that item elsewhere cheaper eventually. (And I had bought both bundles long before that spoiler).

But I know some people bought it after the Innisfree, so I don't see them being happy.

.....Looks like we probably won't be seeing Innisfree in boxes again though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I do have to say this...As ridiculous as this situation is...12 points is generous. That's the cost of that individual item.


Waiting and extra month is not generous, and them just letting us know NOW is ridiculous, after  6 days, after them revising the shipping date 3 -  NOW 4 times.

Im keeping the bundle + the 12 Memepoints, because there's nothing for me to get if I get the whole bundle refunded in Memepoints. Oh well, another week...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I do have to say this...As ridiculous as this situation is...12 points is generous. That's the cost of that individual item.


It's generous, yes. But only if that was the only situation. Like "whoops, that item we promised isn't going to be in the box, and we also aren't replacing it with anything, so sorry!"

It feels less generous to me when we've all been waiting on these boxes. I paid for a bundle because I wanted them shipped express. Now I have to wait even longer for my bundle, and I'm not getting a product that people who didn't buy the bundle received? (or most of them)...I just don't understand the thought behind it. I do appreciate them offering SOMETHING, as opposed to being like "so sorry here's 2 memepoints" but still...

I think I'm just going to cancel the bundle at this point. I have so many more boxes coming, and I'd like to have some memepoints for the black friday deals...which could potentially be good.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I may have worded that poorly.

I'm not at all, in any way, referring to the ENTIRE situation as a whole.

But rather just the part about how much they'll refund for that item being missing.

I've stated many times how ridiculous it is how they handled the whole thing, and I definitely don't think this "makes up for it."


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

Leinith said:


> @veritazy I'm pretty new to buying memeboxes.  Been stalking the website since March, but finally decided to jump in head first in September. Lucky box 11 (Very nervous about this one now...)


 Me too! I hope it lives up to it's "super" LB title. But who knows with Memebox? 

I'm quite okay with the spoiler item and its a brand I adore. I just don't need CPM crap in it or any other unsold repeats. Fingers crossed!

@@MissJexie

Omg I totally understand your dilemma. Like I have tonnes coming but what if no more awesome December boxes? And that W&amp;C has excellent value, but WTF you don't need. I hope you make the right choice...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok all my boxes have shipped can the 3 rd box as a gift . So we know these have the problem product included . I've already told a UK girl she can swap one for the 2 wine masks .if they are all included as it's rather disgusting that she ordered on the release day like most of us and still hasn't got the email so is now one of those affected .

How is it that memebox have sent boxes out to people who ordered later on much later and ones who ordered on the very first day. Either bundles or snail mail box have to be fair been treated bad . Then they also ordered the scrub bundle on the first day as well and yesterday got refunded for over order .

So all this doesn't bode well for innisfree or any other box

And to be honest I think people have a right to feel and be shitty over this .

It's clear memebox have now laid all blame on the vendor when I really feel they never ordered enough and got enough ordered to cover the excess. But then it went up as a restock and they never realised they could support those boxes

Feelings are low and high at present no boxes . No customer service. No email answered . Memebox are pushing people away and I think many won't come back in January now .


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Me too! I hope it lives up to it's "super" LB title. But who knows with Memebox?
> 
> I'm quite okay with the spoiler item and its a brand I adore. I just don't need CPM crap in it or any other unsold repeats. Fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


I decided to cancel. I have NEVER canceled a box before- mostly because I feel bad taking commission away from affiliates TBH lol...but this was just a really disappointing situation involving 2 boxes: 1 that I was feeling "meh" about to begin with, and the other was missing a significant product. I just lost interest in both of them having had to wait for so ridiculously long to get them. I'd rather have the $20 back and the 27 memepoints. 

Even if there are no boxes on the horizon, there's always memeshop sales and deals that I can use the points on. I'd rather get a few things I really want or could use than 2 boxes of so-so products that I've waited on for ages now!

All is well. I understand the dilemma that Memebox was in, but I guess it bothers me a little bit that they handled it so poorly. Even more so that they sent SOME people the "missing product" but not everyone...and clearly screwed over the people that bought bundles. Sigh. Let's just hope for some awesome Black Friday deals and not just "omg CPM2 is only $15 for a limited time, hurry!" *eyeroll


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I definitely don't believe that people that buy bundles should get some special treatment....But I am really irritated by the fact that they specifically did not ship out the bundles. It's like they actually focused on the individual sets.

And more importantly....How on earth does it make any sense to not ship to those that ordered first, first?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh @@MissJexie of I was in the states I'd of sent you my jelly inisfree from the other box . It was you who have kept me going in the memebox thread. It's so not fair how some have got it some haven't . I got 1 bundle and 2 separates and it seems people affected by this have either bought bundles or separate .

To be fair In the point they should just send the wtf express now and send wine and cheese later . Or send wine and cheese and send the extra product later


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought the box within an hour of its VIP release, and it looks like I'll be one of the people not getting the Innisfree product. I think I'll go buy myself a cute wine-based skincare product elsewhere to make up for it, lol... :/

ETA: I bought the box by itself, no bundle for me.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> All is well. I understand the dilemma that Memebox was in, but I guess it bothers me a little bit that they handled it so poorly. Even more so that they sent SOME people the "missing product" but not everyone...and clearly screwed over the people that bought bundles. Sigh. Let's just hope for some awesome Black Friday deals and not just "omg CPM2 is only $15 for a limited time, hurry!" *eyeroll


Thats just sad... I agree with @@cfisher that those with the bundle should receive the box priority because they bought it for express anyways.. And yeah, enough of CPM..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad I managed to somehow dodge all of it LOL but hopefully I am not speaking too soon.



theori3 said:


> I bought the box within an hour of its VIP release, and it looks like I'll be one of the people not getting the Innisfree product. I think I'll go buy myself a cute wine-based skincare product elsewhere to make up for it, lol... :/


Sorry to hear that, hun. I think you can get the Holika2 wine therapy in that cute barrel from TTK for cheap! Also tons of other stuff out there. The world is your oyster if you gots the moolahs~


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I definitely don't believe that people that buy bundles should get some special treatment....But I am really irritated by the fact that they specifically did not ship out the bundles. It's like they actually focused on the individual sets.
> 
> And more importantly....How on earth does it make any sense to not ship to those that ordered first, first?


The only special treatment I think they should get is having their boxes ship when they're supposed to. It makes no sense that people who didn't buy the bundle are getting their wine and cheese boxes and WTF boxes long before the people who bought the bundle. 



Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh @@MissJexie of I was in the states I'd of sent you my jelly inisfree from the other box . It was you who have kept me going in the memebox thread. It's so not fair how some have got it some haven't . I got 1 bundle and 2 separates and it seems people affected by this have either bought bundles or separate .
> 
> To be fair In the point they should just send the wtf express now and send wine and cheese later . Or send wine and cheese and send the extra product later


Aww thanks Lorna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The thought is very sweet of you! &lt;3

And I agree...I think when they knew they were having issues, they should have express shipped the WTF boxes to people who bought bundles way back when the single ones shipped. It would have cost them a bit more, but people paid for them to be shipped express, and that's what they should have received. 



theori3 said:


> I bought the box within an hour of its VIP release, and it looks like I'll be one of the people not getting the Innisfree product. I think I'll go buy myself a cute wine-based skincare product elsewhere to make up for it, lol... :/
> 
> ETA: I bought the box by itself, no bundle for me.


I bought my bundle at the same time. I got the e-mail and bought it within minutes. I guess it doesn't matter at this point, but I was just hoping for some sort of resolution that wasn't like "oh well you're not getting the product now, here's some memepoints and an even later shipping date even though you've been waiting for EVER and bought a stinkin' bundle so that you wouldn't have to wait forever."


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm keeping the box, but I have to say, I'm a bit annoyed that they're giving 12 memepoints in place of a product I can't buy from their website--I'd rather they just gave a refund of $12... I know that would be more difficult, especially for those who paid for the box with memepoints in the first place, but it would at least allow people to put that money towards purchasing the product elsewhere. Giving out memepoints means that the money stays in their pockets... grumble grumble!

ETA: I say "grumble grumble" because I know I'm being overly grumpy about this right now... it's 2 am and I should be sleeping, lol.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 25, 2014)

Perhaps I'm being cynical, but... Seems that single, non-VIP box purchases makes the most profit and that's why they're shipped out first.

Which is weird because it's not first come-first serve like everything else.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah this whole situation pisses me off. I bought the bundle, like many of you, within minutes of it being put on sale and yet I'm not getting a product I wanted. Stupid Memebox, what's wrong with them? A toddler would run this company better!


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 25, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Perhaps I'm being cynical, but... Seems that single, non-VIP box purchases makes the most profit and that's why they're shipped out first.
> 
> Which is weird because it's not first come-first serve like everything else.


I think it was pretty random tbh. I i were memebox, id sure send out the "cheaper" ones, because when i have to refund 12 points... 26-12=14, 29-12=17, so if they have to refund the ones that were already cheaper - less profit left for them. Just a thought.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> I think it was pretty random tbh. I i were memebox, id sure send out the "cheaper" ones, because when i have to refund 12 points... 26-12=14, 29-12=17, so if they have to refund the ones that were already cheaper - less profit left for them. Just a thought.


Yeah, I would understand that. But it just doesn't seem to be the case.

And to be clear, I'm not trying to start anything, but has anyone in the US received a shipping notification? Because so far I honestly haven't seen anyone in the US mention this. It doesn't make any sense, but I'm just curious.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Yeah my Dessert box last updated 21 days ago in korea. It shipped on the 31st. I think something happened to some boxes as I've never had one not get to LA IN 21 days. Pusses me off that I can't track it further than korea!


Mine did too, Krystyn. I think there was a whole group of them lost when entering the USA.


----------



## avarier (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think memebox ships their boxes based on timestamps. It doesn't matter when you bought it. The people who got it were just lucky.

I would be pretty raging mad though... they could have put another bonus item in the box at least instead of leaving it out, even with the 12 points.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Perhaps I'm being cynical, but... Seems that single, non-VIP box purchases makes the most profit and that's why they're shipped out first.
> 
> Which is weird because it's not first come-first serve like everything else.


I'd like to politely state that I bought the box early, within a day or two of its release.

I bought my box singly, as I do the vast majority of my boxes. I did not use any points or other system of payment which would cut into Memebox's profits.

And I just now got the damn email offering me 12 USELESS Memepoints or a refund.

I doubt any USA customer gets the Innisfree wine item.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I would understand that. But it just doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> And to be clear, I'm not trying to start anything, but has anyone in the US received a shipping notification? Because so far I honestly haven't seen anyone in the US mention this. It doesn't make any sense, but I'm just curious.


I definitely think no USA customers are getting the box complete as spoiled with the Innisfree Peeling Gel.

*I'm so glad my love for Memebox was already over when this happened.*

*AND- let me say this- I do not, for one minute, think we will see our Innisfree boxes. NOT at all.*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I bought the box within an hour of its VIP release, and it looks like I'll be one of the people not getting the Innisfree product. I think I'll go buy myself a cute wine-based skincare product elsewhere to make up for it, lol... :/
> 
> ETA: I bought the box by itself, no bundle for me.


Me too on the "buy wine products elsewhere".  It's REALLY not a huge deal for Memebox to have sourced their Innisfree product elsewhere either. Google the product name- it's very commonly found- IN stock.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 25, 2014)

Memebox reaching out, admitting they made a mistake, apologizing, explaining what happened, and offering a choice on how to resolve it....

This goes against everything I thought I knew about Memebox.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought the Innisfree Wine Therapy Sleeping Pack ( which I like better than another stupid peeling gel anyway) from Amazon with 2 day delivery.

Also, Beautynetkorea.com has the Innisfree Wine Sleeping Pack, a Holika Holika wine sleeping pack, and 2 other wine products and everything on their site is 15% off right now. They do not have this product from the Memebox but have better products instead, IMO.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Me too on the "buy wine products elsewhere".  It's REALLY not a huge deal for Memebox to have sourced their Innisfree product elsewhere either. Google the product name- it's very commonly found- IN stock.


I just bought it off of another k-beauty website, along with a couple of other items... I shouldn't be late-night online shopping, though!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dirty Gal is now sold out!

Sympathies to those who didn't get their Innisfree products in the W&amp;C.  I didn't actually order this box (I would have liked to if I'd had the chance but didn't have the money) but it must really disappointing after waiting so long.  It looked like it would have been a decent box if it wasn't for all the problems it's had.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Memebox reaching out, admitting they made a mistake, apologizing, explaining what happened, and offering a choice on how to resolve it....
> 
> This goes against everything I thought I knew about Memebox.


What else can they do after lying for almost a month? They could source the item from another vendor but they won't because it would cost them more.

So they are doing the only thing they can do- BECAUSE this item was a spoiler item!!

If it hadn't been, we would not be getting " 12 free points" hooray.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Dirty Gal is now sold out!
> 
> Sympathies to those who didn't get their Innisfree products in the W&amp;C.  I didn't actually order this box (I would have liked to if I'd had the chance but didn't have the money) but it must really disappointing after waiting so long.  It looked like it would have been a decent box if it wasn't for all the problems it's had.


The full box honestly looks wonderful. It'll look so empty without the innisfree product :/


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 25, 2014)

At least two people from Poland and one from UK I know got the emails, too, so I really wouldn't go that far with the US discrimination thing.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I haven't seen anybody say they got shipping notifications in the U.S., but I doubt it is a discrimination thing (especially since the U.S. is their big target market)... they might ship boxes by destination country or something.

ETA: And, of course, I'm sure there are plenty of Memebox customers who don't post on any of the online forums, so there very well could be U.S. customers getting the W&amp;C with the innisfree who just haven't said anything.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Still no tracking for bundle and no email. Pretty sure I bought the bundle day of release.

Pretty annoyed I have to email to find out WTF is going on

I've been in limbo with this stinking box since the 19th


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Note to anyone buying the product elsewhere- it is also being sold under the name " Innisfree Wine Peeling Jelly Softner". Usually by Korean sellers on eBay. I think it's a genuine product, though. I got one for $11 with free shipping from a US seller on Amazon.com. So my box will end up looking " more full" than the original Memebox, with the Innisfree Wine Sleeping Pack added in. 
Ha, Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

okay email has turned up..... you lied to me on the 19th and now this.... what a joke


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What else can they do after lying for almost a month? They could source the item from another vendor but they won't because it would cost them more.
> 
> So they are doing the only thing they can do- BECAUSE this item was a spoiler item!!
> 
> If it hadn't been, we would not be getting " 12 free points" hooray.


I honestly would have expected them to pretend it was never in the spoilers and that it was an error. Or substitute a CPM product as an "apology."

Honestly.

Edit: I'm not saying they succeeded and that everyone will be, or should be, happy with this. I'm saying that I have absurdly low expectations regarding Memebox. I cannot recommend the service/shop to anyone who doesn't really really love to gamble.


----------



## athy (Nov 25, 2014)

Submitted my cancel request :L

I hope that's $53 to my paypal and not 53 points...

Memebox really seems to be on a sinking ship and they really need to do something amazing to redeem themselves I think :L 

And even then people would complain that only when they go on a no-buy do they miss the amazing boxes...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I really really really detest this whole situation and I hate being lied to.

I cancelled.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

athy said:


> Submitted my cancel request :L
> 
> I hope that's $53 to my paypal and not 53 points...
> 
> ...


I agree with you about Memebox losing what they had that was so special.

I think there's been a change in management recently, or in management's focus away from the global Memeboxes for our market. It's so obvious to me. I got 5 Memeboxes yesterday, and they were all so lacking, had repeats, had a lot of teeny things counted as a full sized product, just not what they were during the late summer and early fall.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really really really detest this whole situation and I hate being lied to.


Jane, what if, added to this, you had a shop order you really wanted, and 2 Memeboxes you also really wanted missing since mid- October? I do, and Krystyn Love and someone else has part of these things missing as well. ( Shop order or the Dessert box missing).

AND my Wine and Cheese box was to be a special gift for a wine enthusiast. Now, it's going to be amped up with an Innisfree wine sleeping pack  product I really want and picked out plus the Innisfree Wine Peeling Jelly Softener, and it's mine. I didn't go through all this to give it away!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I'd be emailing them and on their back in that situation. I'd be making them check where the orders were and getting them to resend.


----------



## athy (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I agree with you about Memebox losing what they had that was so special.
> 
> I think there's been a change in management recently, or in management's focus away from the global Memeboxes for our market. It's so obvious to me. I got 5 Memeboxes yesterday, and they were all so lacking, had repeats, had a lot of teeny things counted as a full sized product, just not what they were during the late summer and early fall.


A change in management would make a lot of sense...

Or a change in... someone. I mean, Memebox hasn't always been the best at handling things, sure - but their boxes were always what kept us here. And now they don't even seem to be doing that right...

-deep sigh- ;__;


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I'd be emailing them and on their back in that situation. I'd be making them check where the orders were and getting them to resend.


I have emailed them, Jane. *Memebox CS says it's too early for them to look for or issue a refund for my missing 2 boxes and the shop order which I REALLY wanted.*

This is the end of the line with Memebox and me . Last straw. No going back. I have so many other hassle- free ways to buy K beauty items. 

Did I mention to everyone that Holika Holika has both a red wine and a white wine sleeping pack at the same price as the Innisfree item and that on some K- beauty sites, there is now a sale? BeautyNetKorea.com ( for one) has a 15% off sale on every item, and free shipping to the USA.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

BNK is fab and free shipping everywhere.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I really really really detest this whole situation and I hate being lied to.
> 
> I cancelled.


I'm so sorry you had to cancel, Jane. I'm trying to find lots of other options for people who are missing the item, but you did what you needed to do for you. 

I think Memebox has lied from the beginning when they could get away with it. There were several spoilers of desirable items that never made it into the respective boxes.(* LJH Tea Tree Essence comes to mind*- was before I was buying Memeboxes, but I read about it here).

That was in May or June, I think.

So, based upon that and a few other things I know about, I don't think their ethics are strong or ever have been.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I have been with them since feb and to be honest they have screwed up before but never to the degree to so many customers in one go. I had boxes without spoiler items in and there have been times when they have done similar things but combine that with a barren site andd no releases and they seem to be losing their mind.

there were some tanning sheets that were not in a box and a waxing box without nothing to wax with in it.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I was afraid to ask that question....But to be clear, I in no way think it's a discrimination thing or anything of the sort.

But honestly, I've seen dozens of people talking about receiving shipment notifications. And none of them have been in the US.

I really was just curious, it seemed odd. 

(And I'm really wondering if they did ship things out based on geographic location, which is such a weird concept to me.)

@GirlyGirlie 



Spoiler



You know the discontinued Blue Jam from Chosungah that you love? They have the jars on it on sale on Meme-K for $15 (retail $92). By FAR the best deal I've ever seen on it. Even on eBay they charge $50+


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Tester Korea has 30% off most brand name products, Innisfree is included.

They have the Peeling jelly in the little wine bottle that we were supposed to get for $10 before discount and looks to be in stock.

They also have Innisfree wine peeling jelly facial scrub for around the same price before discount, and appears to be in stock ( I didn't place the order to see).

Amazon.com has ALL these products and the Holika Holika white wine sleeping pack in stock with Prime delivery in 1-2 days ( could be 3 because of Thanksgiving) and free shipping to USA customers. That's where I got my 4 wine products because of my Prime membership perks.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was afraid to ask that question....But to be clear, I in no way think it's a discrimination thing or anything of the sort.
> 
> But honestly, I've seen dozens of people talking about receiving shipment notifications. And none of them have been in the US.
> 
> ...


I'd have to see a verifiable photo of a USA box with the wine peeling jelly in it to be convinced any of the full boxes went to the USA.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

@cfisher I have NO idea how to order from that site.. do you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I would understand that. But it just doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> And to be clear, I'm not trying to start anything, but has anyone in the US received a shipping notification? Because so far I honestly haven't seen anyone in the US mention this. It doesn't make any sense, but I'm just curious.


Sorry, I received my tracking info yesterday. I wasn't too excited because I can't even track it since USPS tracking site is down. I'm waiting on the Benton Value box and now the Wine and Cheese. I think I'll just leave a note on my front door to leave the packages on the porch (let's see if that works).


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie



Spoiler



You have to order through Avecko, since they don't ship directly to the US. But the Avecko site is extremely straightforward, and it's really easy to select the item, since you just have to give them the link to the item and provide them a tiny bit of information. The selection layout on Meme-K actually is really easy, and includes easy references (numbers for different sizes, some also include English on the photos)



@@boxnewbie I guess it really is just entirely random as to how they shipped them. So confusing!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm in the US. I ordered the single Wine and Cheese box within a few hours of it being posted on 9/15. I also received this email. I think I requested the points correctly, but we'll see. Pity they won't be shipping the box until Dec 1. I don't understand why, since they claim to have all of the other products in stock at the warehouse. The points are fine, but I wonder how much of a battle it will be to receive them. The thing that is making me really grumpy is the fact that Gwen blatantly lied to me in multiple emails. My box (and many others' boxes) obviously never shipped, and now we have proof of that. Sigh. I only have one bundle remaining to be shipped in December. I'm not sure if I'll buy anymore boxes now. I'll probably just use the points for a shop order. :/


----------



## Sara Faas (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh. I ordered one wtf/wc bundle and one wc single box. None have shipped. I have looked all over, for the wtf box spoilers and cannot find them. Idk what I want to do. Grrrr.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@mascara117827 I've had MANY situations where the girls in customer service in San Francisco had NO IDEA what was going on in Korea. I do believe that it's entirely possible that they gave canned responses about the boxes being shipped on the 19th because they weren't even informed of the issue until recently.

I think we need to keep in mind that the Korean warehouse and the USA Exclusives/social media aspect/customer service girls in San Francisco, are separate entities.

And we've established on many occasions that they don't communicate things with each other well.


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 25, 2014)

Im gonna be really unpopular here, but... I dont blame memebox for this, they are being lied to. Jane, did you give them your order Number when you asked about your wine box? Because mine was shipped on the 19th, so there were boxes that actually shipped out then. I guess you got a general answer, and by no means i think it is ok. They really messed that up, but this time, it's not really their fault. My innisfree order on ebay way cancelled a few days ago, and was also excluded from my koreadepart order. Rrs has problems with them too. And yeah, i think 12 points is generous for one single item. If they could see this coming, they could just buy the product from anywhere at that price (12points=12$) - and skip this hassle. I really do think that innisfree screwed this up, if they could just Tell memebox that they wont deliver the amount that was ordered memebox could buy the product from any site.

I dont Know, im not very excited about memebox either but is probably bc of the lack of boxes, and im Still very mad about the bloggers picks box - now that was a lie - but i really dont blame them now ( and not because my box was shipped)


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 25, 2014)

I wonder what they'll do with all the cancelled boxes. They can't really offer it as a restock for full price, since it's missing a major item. I doubt they will do anything to break up the refunded boxes for individual sale until they hear from most of the purchasers. Which leaves what? Offering them for full price or on 'sale' in the shop OR shoving them in another box (which they probably don't have enough stock to do)? Maybe they'll offer a restock of the 5 items box at a discount?


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@mascara117827 I've had MANY situations where the girls in customer service in San Francisco had NO IDEA what was going on in Korea. I do believe that it's entirely possible that they gave canned responses about the boxes being shipped on the 19th because they weren't even informed of the issue until recently.
> 
> I think we need to keep in mind that the Korean warehouse and the USA Exclusives/social media aspect/customer service girls in San Francisco, are separate entities.
> 
> And we've established on many occasions that they don't communicate things with each other well.


@@cfisher, I hear what you are saying, and I generally agree about the lack of interdepartment communication. However, I also have received very recent emails from her that suggest my actual order was referenced. They are borderline rude. I'm not saying that she lied to everyone or that Memebox lied broadly with the form shipping, just that I was lied to.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Andrea_s Honestly, I agree. Especially since I've had that same issue with Innisfree items, and keep hearing the same from others. I think the only thing that really bothers me is them not sending out emails on the 19th to let customers know then. I don't like that they waited several days to let people know what was going on.

But, I'm sort of amazed that they're offering a refund of 12 points, since that is the cost of the full item. I'm very pleased with that offer, personally. 

But I really hope they learned a valuable lesson. And I really hope they work on communicating things to us in the future.

@@mascara117827 I made a joke once that Gwen seemed like she was either bipolar, or she had an evil twin. She's very hit or miss, I'll admit it.

But as far as her referencing your order...They actually do not have the ability to check on tracking in San Francisco. It's the most ridiculous system ever, but this has been confirmed by customer service. When I need tracking staff, I'm also always passed on to someone named Arthur, others have reported the same.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Andrea_s Honestly, I agree. Especially since I've had that same issue with Innisfree items, and keep hearing the same from others. I think the only thing that really bothers me is them not sending out emails on the 19th to let customers know then. I don't like that they waited several days to let people know what was going on.
> 
> But, I'm sort of amazed that they're offering a refund of 12 points, since that is the cost of the full item. I'm very pleased with that offer, personally.
> 
> ...


Sigh. It was presented as if she checked. I guess that isn't surprising. Womp womp. :/


----------



## Andrea_s (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But I really hope they learned a valuable lesson. And I really hope they work on communicating things to us in the future.


I think they did - now they seem to have boxes that ship soon so when you see a new box, it's already done - this is what i think at least. So they dont just come up with an idea and set a very late shipping date so they'll have time to come up with the contents and source the products. Fine by me.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@mascara117827 The customer service reps in Korea just check on your order page and will tell you when it was shipped. Which really means they just read off when that package was SUPPOSED to ship. They've never once really offered any actual tracking information or any real assistance in trying to track down packages, that's handled by a different department (Or, well, Arthur). It's silly, and it amazes me that they can't even streamline things like shipping updates, but that's a Memeland issue. Gwen was most likely just as clueless as the rest of us.

@@Andrea_s With them working on major brands lately, I definitely think that could be one of the many reasons for all the changes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

the problem with blaming innisfree is thatI made no contract with them when I ordered months ago. I made a contract to get my order delivered on the 7th in return for payment and this is the third delay on this box for me. I care very little for the innisfree product but now I have so many creams that I have cancelled as I just can't be bothered anymore

i feel for cs tbh though as atm they are just firefighting as the emembox managaement seems to have changed and tbh they suck.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Jane George I can understand why others are more frustrated. I just personally didn't care as long as I eventually received it. 

I always forget about that first delay, but I thought that was just an error. Didn't it state different dates in the email than it did on the site or something? I don't even remember how that all went down, to be honest. 

I wish they had just replaced the Innisfree item awhile ago, I don't think they should have given them a "second chance." Curious to see what happens with the Innisfree box.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry to change the subject but I got 2 deliveries from Memebox today:  my my lovely boutique arrived and also a shop order I made for the pony palette and time on my lips.  The box for the latter was quite damaged and also squashed on one side but the products inside seem okay and quite well packaged with bubble wrap.  I haven't opened them individually yet as I'm at work but I REALLY hope the eyeshadow palette is not broken.

Re the my lovely boutique, it looks good but the necklace from mine must've fallen out of its packaging in transit as it was just loose in the box.  Other than that it looks good.  I'm pleased with it.  The Etude House handcream IS tiny IMO but I still am glad I got it and look forward to trying it.

On an unrelated note, now that Hair Salon and Dirty Gal have sold out there really are hardly any boxes left.  Just CPM2, Oh my lips (already ordered) and All About Brows (which I might consider buying if they were curated as to colour, fair or dark, but I won't risk buying if I could end up with stuff I can't use due to it being all too dark for me.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Sorry to change the subject but I got 2 deliveries from Memebox today:  my my lovely boutique arrived and also a shop order I made for the pony palette and time on my lips.  The box for the latter was quite damaged and also squashed on one side but the products inside seem okay and quite well packaged with bubble wrap.  I haven't opened them individually yet as I'm at work but I REALLY hope the eyeshadow palette is not broken.
> 
> Re the my lovely boutique, it looks good but the necklace from mine must've fallen out of its packaging in transit as it was just loose in the box.  Other than that it looks good.  I'm pleased with it.  The Etude House handcream IS tiny IMO but I still am glad I got it and look forward to trying it.
> 
> On an unrelated note, now that Hair Salon and Dirty Gal have sold out there really are hardly any boxes left.  Just CPM2, Oh my lips (already ordered) and All About Brows (which I might consider buying if they were curated as to colour, fair or dark, but I won't risk buying if I could end up with stuff I can't use due to it being all too dark for me.


@@Amy1234, what type of product is the necklace exactly?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wonder what they'll do with all the cancelled boxes. They can't really offer it as a restock for full price, since it's missing a major item. I doubt they will do anything to break up the refunded boxes for individual sale until they hear from most of the purchasers. Which leaves what? Offering them for full price or on 'sale' in the shop OR shoving them in another box (which they probably don't have enough stock to do)? Maybe they'll offer a restock of the 5 items box at a discount?


Maybe they will pull a CPM2 on these products...lol

At least these products look nice.  I kept my bundle.  I did send off a couple of emails to Memebox,

first email - requesting how they determined who got their boxes shipped with the Innisfree product, what the status of the actual Innisfree box is and since the Wine &amp; Cheese bundles have been delayed now again (12 days), Memebox should offer to upgrade any regular shipping item/box to express shipping (including past orders) to the customer.

second email - asking about the boxes and when they will stock up.    I got into some detail about why their current model cannot be good long term and to bring the BOX back into Memebox.  They cannot be shoving us to their shop, when the shop is not fully loaded like Memebox-K and they don't even have the really popular name brands in their shop.   Like this innnisfree product - I had to go to Honest Skin to purchase it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 25, 2014)

I got the Wine &amp; Cheeses email too! So if we want to keep the box (minus the Innisfree item) and get 12 points, do we just do nothing and we will get the box?


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> @@Amy1234, what type of product is the necklace exactly?


The box says 'Only You Necklace', bling bling Necklace cosmetic having vivid colour and fragrant scent.  It's like a locket with lap balm inside.  Cute, but I personally wouldn't wear it.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> The box says 'Only You Necklace', bling bling Necklace cosmetic having vivid colour and fragrant scent.  It's like a locket with lap balm inside.  Cute, but I personally wouldn't wear it.


@@Amy1234, interesting. Thanks for the info!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 25, 2014)

In happier news, my Global 17 shipped, and the tracking number is in my account (which is the typical pattern I had with all past boxes). I'm getting it snail mail; I hope someone posts spoilers soon!


----------



## Leinith (Nov 25, 2014)

All this W&amp;C stuff is pretty crazy.  I'd really like to know how memebox chose who to send the Innisfree product to...  It seemed like there was no rhyme or reason, unless it really was them sending it based off who they made the most profit off.  Would they break down the refunded boxes for the Black Friday sale?  I'm hoping there will actually be some fantastic deals, instead of it just being memehype.  I want to pick up some more stuff...

My cat likes all those pink boxes around my house.  All my memeorders are for him.  Totally.  So it's vital I order more, right?


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got the Wine &amp; Cheeses email too! So if we want to keep the box (minus the Innisfree item) and get 12 points, do we just do nothing and we will get the box?


You have to send them a message by Nov 27th to confirm that you want to keep it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Leinith said:


> All this W&amp;C stuff is pretty crazy.  I'd really like to know how memebox chose who to send the Innisfree product to...  It seemed like there was no rhyme or reason, unless it really was them sending it based off who they made the most profit off.  Would they break down the refunded boxes for the Black Friday sale?  I'm hoping there will actually be some fantastic deals, instead of it just being memehype.  I want to pick up some more stuff...
> 
> My cat likes all those pink boxes around my house.  All my memeorders are for him.  Totally.  So it's vital I order more, right?


Not for a pink box lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I just cannot trust Memebox any longer. Not now. Maybe later on, if things improve. 

I'm not buying ANYTHING from ANY of their sites/ shops, etc. Too much lost somewhere in shipping, too much not received yet.. I give up.


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 25, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> I'm in the US. I ordered the single Wine and Cheese box within a few hours of it being posted on 9/15. I also received this email. I think I requested the points correctly, but we'll see. Pity they won't be shipping the box until Dec 1. I don't understand why, since they claim to have all of the other products in stock at the warehouse. The points are fine, but I wonder how much of a battle it will be to receive them. The thing that is making me really grumpy is the fact that Gwen blatantly lied to me in multiple emails. My box (and many others' boxes) obviously never shipped, and now we have proof of that. Sigh. I only have one bundle remaining to be shipped in December. I'm not sure if I'll buy anymore boxes now. I'll probably just use the points for a shop order. :/


Did you use [email protected] to let them know you want to keep the box? It is s bit confusing to me.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

Oddly though Innisfree world is offering free shipping with $50 purchases. Can they even cope with the supply though?  &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;   &lt;_&lt;  I totally adore the brand, but there were demand problems lately.

On the other hand, Etude House package arrived safely after two weeks of ordering. Not bad at all..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

So, here's what I have always been taught to do when someone asks me a question that I DO NOT know the answer to and it's partly my responsibility to know, regardless of what a supervisor might have said otherwise-

1) Tell the person, in this case, the customer, that you do not have access to tracking info or shipping info re: the Wine and Cheese box for a particular customer.

2) FIND OUT the answer to the question you were asked, or send the person to the correct person who has the answer ( this is a poor option but it is an option).

3) NEVER LIE to someone. 
It's not wrong to say " I don't know" and " I'll find out" but it is extremely wrong to make up emails like Memebox has done to several of us about the Wine and Cheese box. I was told mine had shipped when I wrote that it was a gift and was worried about the repeated delays. 

*Memebox was responsible for getting the Innisfree product OR a reasonable facsimile of the wine product into our boxes.* Like I said, Holika Holika sells TWO wine sleeping packs, red wine and white wine, for $12 each. Same price as the Innisfree product, more useful to a lot of people than yet another peeling gel, AND Holika Holika is not on any type of backorder status with their products.

*Memebox definitely has had time AND our money to make substitutions. *

In the long run, I like what I bought a lot better than the one product  in the box though. I have a white wine Holika Holika sleeping pack, an Innisfree red wine sleeping pack, the Innisfree red wine Peeling Jelly ( the box item) and the Innisfree Red Wine Sleeping Pack coming.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

i think I might buy some oil diffusers with my refund or some more tony moly products to pretty up my shelf


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You have to send them a message by Nov 27th to confirm that you want to keep it.


Ok, it seemed confusing cause the link is to cancel, so I thought if you want the box just don't fill out the form and you would get it. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Ok, it seemed confusing cause the link is to cancel, so I thought if you want the box just don't fill out the form and you would get it. Thanks for clarifying.


The Google form is a cancellation form. If you fill it out, Memebox will cancel your box entirely. If this is not what you want, you can either email them or I think the default is to ship you the box if you do not fill out the form.

In case you feel the need to email Memebox Global, make it clear that you aren't cancelling.. 

" Ship the Wine and Cheese box I ordered. Credit my account only for the Innisfree product". 

I also asked them to bump the boxes up to express shipping for all who had ordered, but I truly believe that if they had wanted to do ANYTHING beyond the legal necessity for their customers, they would have offered express shipping because of the inordinate delay. 

One more nail in Memebox's coffin, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 25, 2014)

So I think someone else has already chimed in as well, but I'm in the US and received my tracking for the W&amp;C box. Looks like it was shipped on the 19th like they said it would be. Don't really feel good about that though, because I didn't buy this box until there were maybe 10 left. So I was definitely near the end of the list which, in my mind, means that I should have been one of the ones sent the email about cancelling. Maybe they did a last-in-first-out thing with the orders? I guess we'll see if it shows up with the Innisfree product actually in the box. 

Either way, the last boxes I bought were the Elixir and Cleanse/Tone boxes which I feel would be hard to mess up. The products may not be wonderful, but an Elixir box will surely contain serums/essences/oils of some kind, and a Cleanse and Tone box will surely contain at least one type of cleanser and one type of toner. 

Right??

Ugh, the fact that I have to wonder if they will manage to mess even those boxes up tells me I should lay off Meme for a while. I'll still order globals, but nothing else.

Someone else here said it best... To paraphrase - We shouldn't have to guess which boxes will be good and which will be bad. They should ALL be good.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 25, 2014)

galsara said:


> Ugh. I ordered one wtf/wc bundle and one wc single box. None have shipped. I have looked all over, for the wtf box spoilers and cannot find them. Idk what I want to do. Grrrr.


I believe the wtf spoiler is up on the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Link as follow,

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-59


----------



## EmiB (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe, @@GirlyGirlie did you e-mail Memebox about your missing Dessert box? I wonder if I should wait another day before I e-mail them.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

The Tester Korea annual 30% off (plus your member discount!!! mine is 8% eee!!!!) sale just launched and I'm chanting in my head "you have, like, 16 boxes coming, 16 boxes, 16 boxesssssss." Losing battle. I'm going to crack (despite the fact that the brands represented no longer are my favorites after discovering new ones through Memebox).  :drive:


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 25, 2014)

Chiming in with @@goldendarter, I'm in the US and ordered two W&amp;C and I have tracking on both. Which now makes me feel kinda guilty since so many of you have messed up orders.

and @@veritazy, as for the Innisfree sale, I placed an order for that yesterday and got tracking about 18 hours later so they're able to put up with some level of demand. They just apparently can't if they're sending product to Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

as an aside, I am finally using my Hallabong toner which is from the "From Jeju" box.  OMG.  forget its skincare benefits, the smell of this is SO good that I am now craving an orange!     WOW.   just by scent alone, I would repurchase - hahaha


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

EmiB said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe, @@GirlyGirlie did you e-mail Memebox about your missing Dessert box? I wonder if I should wait another day before I e-mail them.


If there are at least 3 of us without the boxes, then I'm thinking they are in the shipping process to us somewhere.. Mine definitely had tracking info until the international tracking went belly up.

EDITED to add: Wonder if our shipping dates were late to begin with from Korea because they had an " out of stock" item? Just a mess.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

EmiB said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe, @@GirlyGirlie did you e-mail Memebox about your missing Dessert box? I wonder if I should wait another day before I e-mail them.


I emailed and got a canned response by some inept worker bee! I told her it shipped 26 days ago and they have a 20 day guarantee. She told me to wait two more weeks. Ni think a palette of stuff shipped on the 31st went missing as everyone I've spoken to with missing stuff had it ship that day. Mine last updated at Incheon on the 4th. 21days ago. I give up, they suck!


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The Tester Korea annual 30% off (plus your member discount!!! mine is 8% eee!!!!) sale just launched and I'm chanting in my head "you have, like, 16 boxes coming, 16 boxes, 16 boxesssssss." Losing battle. I'm going to crack (despite the fact that the brands represented no longer are my favorites after discovering new ones through Memebox).  :drive:


It starts tomorrow- 26th.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I emailed and got a canned response by some inept worker bee! I told her it shipped 26 days ago and they have a 20 day guarantee. She told me to wait two more weeks. Ni think a palette of stuff shipped on the 31st went missing as everyone I've spoken to with missing stuff had it ship that day. Mine last updated at Incheon on the 4th. 21days ago. I give up, they suck!


Let's hope that the pallet of Memebox didn't get seized by customs like what happened to some of us last month.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I emailed and got a canned response by some inept worker bee! I told her it shipped 26 days ago and they have a 20 day guarantee. She told me to wait two more weeks. Ni think a palette of stuff shipped on the 31st went missing as everyone I've spoken to with missing stuff had it ship that day. Mine last updated at Incheon on the 4th. 21days ago. I give up, they suck!


One thing about it, now that no one can track international RM shipments, Memebox  can now use the excuse that they ( and we) cannot track the shipment, so it MUST be somewhere in shipping..,In that way, they can now delay our refunds/ replacements ( who am I kidding- it would be refund only) until they get good and ready to say " It's lost".


----------



## EmiB (Nov 25, 2014)

I had memebox in the past that took 20 business days to come. I hope they will come this week.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Let's hope that the pallet of Memebox didn't get seized by customs like what happened to some of us last month.


I'm not one bit worried about any customs agents. I've bought internationally for over 30 years. Never had a single problem as a USA citizen.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> It starts tomorrow- 26th.


Today is tomorrow in Seoul already. WOO!! (it's based on Seoul time) Although I couldn't get the discount to appear in my cart when I tried making off with a Peripera Frozen eyeliner set...as a test case so? hmm


----------



## EmiB (Nov 25, 2014)

I think mine is somewhere in LA, because on the tracking have flight number and a dispatch number. Before the USPS tracking broke, I think is was showing that was in LA.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

@ I think it's midnight in 15 minutes?


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Although I couldn't get the discount to appear in my cart when I tried making off with a Peripera Frozen eyeliner set...as a test case so? hmm


I read too fast and it was " I tried *making out *with a Peripera Frozen eyeliner set". Thought you finally lost it hahaha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



bluefintuna said:


> @veritazy, as for the Innisfree sale, I placed an order for that yesterday and got tracking about 18 hours later so they're able to put up with some level of demand. They just apparently can't if they're sending product to Memebox.


 Very odd indeed... And the free shipping sales seems extremely enticing at the moment, though I predict greater things coming Dec 1 (more events, sales and Minho-nim surprise thing).

I have these in my cart and haven't pulled the trigger;

1 volcanic pore care set, 6 capsule packs (buy 3+3), 4 hand creams (buy 2+2)--yeah I'm handcream mania, 1 green tea/mint shampoo, 1 eye/lips remover emulsion, 5 free samples and 1 free kit.

Sorry I'm poor.. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I think mine is somewhere in LA, because on the tracking have flight number and a dispatch number. Before the USPS tracking broke, I think is was showing that was in LA.


And LA ports are a mess right now with the Longshoremen slow down. Working at a third of the speed as normal with no extras like usual at holiday times!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

EmiB said:


> I think mine is somewhere in LA, because on the tracking have flight number and a dispatch number. Before the USPS tracking broke, I think is was showing that was in LA.


I have 3 boxes, actually, that stopped moving and tracking.. I buy, no, I have bought, past tense, every Memebox except the ones for troubled skin for months. Never had any problems, then had 3 in a row and can't track anything.

PLUS, my Memeshop order shipped around Oct. 31 too.

I am missing:

1) Dessert Box- shipped on 10/31

2) Hair and Body Spa Edition- shipped on 10/31

3) Rose Box- shipped on 10/31

ALL three of these boxes plus Step by Step Skincare, and Holika Holika were paid for together. I have Step by Step and Holika and they didn't come near the same date.

4) Memeshop order during the free shipping second wave, mid Oct.- I think it's gone for good.

It shipped out around the 31st of Oct. as well.

And now Memebox US is down and I can't write or do anything.

Edited to add the info I have on my own Spreadsheets about the shipments.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> as an aside, I am finally using my Hallabong toner which is from the "From Jeju" box.  OMG.  forget its skincare benefits, the smell of this is SO good that I am now craving an orange!     WOW.   just by scent alone, I would repurchase - hahaha


eeeee you make me want it coz we have similar scent favs.

And I've forgotten to update you!

That Gokmul toner smells almost vanilla-ish. But with alcohol. Or shall I dare say...*eggnog*? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is kinda whole-grain-based so the toner is very calming to the skin I suppose. I shook it and it takes many drops (&gt;10?) to wet a circle cotton pad. It dispenses as a milky solution. The toner removes whatever is left after cleansing nicely but caution not to use it near the eye...kinda feel a little sting. Not sure if I was being sensitive but overall its a great toner and happy I got it! My skin feels very well moisturized after.   B)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 25, 2014)

Memebox site down for maintenance -- let the wild speculation commence!

I'm hoping for new boxes and great prices.  However, with the My Honey Box (restock) that arrived yesterday and my WYWS box that came last week, I have so many new-to-me products to try that I really don't need anything new.  Yeah, like that ever stops me.

OK, here's my speculation:

1.  A CPM2 + CPM2 bundle.

2.  A buy-two-get-one-free special good on CPM2 boxes only.

3.  Special sale price on a mystery box (which will turn out to be.... surprise!.... CPM2)   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, has anyone gotten a shipping email or tracking on the Soothing Sista box which was supposed to ship Friday?  I'm really looking forward to that one.  I was literally dreaming about the lipstick in it last night, dreamed I got the darkest red shade (I'll love any of the five choices).  When Memebox invades your dreams, does that mean it's time to step back?  lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

Is the Testerkorea sale supposed to be now? Or...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

for those that need to get USA shipping, your local post office can look it up.  I call mine (as I have the number to a supervisor who helped me a few months back with a package that was zinging back and forth from Rochester NY to Nashua, NH - not memebox) and he is perplexed as I am why I can no longer look up the RM tracking numbers on their site.  He has sent out a query to USPS to find out why this is and he tells me to call him anytime!

I also spoke with my carrier and explained I wasn't going crazy by leaving the pink notices in my mailbox, already signed.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> eeeee you make me want it coz we have similar scent favs.
> 
> And I've forgotten to update you!
> 
> That Gokmul toner smells almost vanilla-ish. But with alcohol. Or shall I dare say...*eggnog*? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is kinda whole-grain-based so the toner is very calming to the skin I suppose. I shook it and it takes many drops (&gt;10?) to wet a circle cotton pad. It dispenses as a milky solution. The toner removes whatever is left after cleansing nicely but caution not to use it near the eye...kinda feel a little sting. Not sure if I was being sensitive but overall its a great toner and happy I got it! My skin feels very well moisturized after.   B)


thank you!!  I was able to purchase it from FB's memebox addicts so I am hoping this is a great toner for the evening for me.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Memebox site down for maintenance -- let the wild speculation commence!
> 
> I'm hoping for new boxes and great prices.  However, with the My Honey Box (restock) that arrived yesterday and my WYWS box that came last week, I have so many new-to-me products to try that I really don't need anything new.  Yeah, like that ever stops me.
> 
> ...


no, I haven't gotten anything...


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you!!  I was able to purchase it from FB's memebox addicts so I am hoping this is a great toner for the evening for me.


I've tried it and I really like it too.  It's very moisturizing and I also love the scent!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm in the US and got a tracking # for my W&amp;C (altho no email), but I would've have been pissed if it was cancelled as my Oil/Scrub was cancelled already. If the Innisfree was the problem with the W&amp;C, then why was the Oil/Scrub cancelled? There's no Innisfree in either one of those.  I just think they tried to do too many boxes all at the same time and couldn't get enough products for the price point they wanted to in the time they needed. Sometimes a long delivery time is not always a good thing, as delays are more apt to happen. I'm glad they're switching to shorter shipping times, that way they know what's in stock and can get their boxes curated quicker.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

This makes me wonder if the Innisfree box will even ship out tomorrow..


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow a lot has been going on since I went out, w&amp;c was an epic box for all the wrong reasons!

I got my mcwl4 today, and it's in a tiny memebox! The only thing I can say about it is that I will use everything, but that's not a big deal because the only things I never use are eye shadows unless they are very special and pencil liners. Tbh, it's not cute at all pretty much a let down on the theme I expected.

I needed a hand cream though


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

There is a lot of free shipping items now....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> eeeee you make me want it coz we have similar scent favs.
> 
> And I've forgotten to update you!
> 
> That Gokmul toner smells almost vanilla-ish. But with alcohol. Or shall I dare say...*eggnog*? ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is kinda whole-grain-based so the toner is very calming to the skin I suppose. I shook it and it takes many drops (&gt;10?) to wet a circle cotton pad. It dispenses as a milky solution. The toner removes whatever is left after cleansing nicely but caution not to use it near the eye...kinda feel a little sting. Not sure if I was being sensitive but overall its a great toner and happy I got it! My skin feels very well moisturized after. B)


I just used the toner about 15 minutes ago and my skin felt like I'd been outside on a freezing day (that sort of raw way if that makes sense!?) so have a feeling I might have blotchy red skin tomorrow as I seem to have really sensitive skin.

Only three pathetic little boxes on the site now and no bundles yet they are still sending out the emails with buy four boxes and get 8 dollars or whatever off...why? There's not enough boxes to do that now!!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

i just want my refund and my points back. been waiting 8 hours for it to be refunded

as for the free shippin item i wish they would separate us and non us


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> This makes me wonder if the Innisfree box will even ship out tomorrow..


Doubt it...but they'll keep our money for as long as they possibly can (gaining interest for them!) before refunding. It better be a refund and not memepoints as well. I don't want memepoints as nothing interests me in the global store.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

i didnt mean the whole amount but some of my payment was in points


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i just want my refund and my points back. been waiting 8 hours for it to be refunded
> 
> as for the free shippin item i wish they would separate us and non us


Yes it's a PITA isn't it! You see something that looks nice but lo...its US only grrrrrr


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

they should change their name to MEMESHOP or MEMESTORE


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

Any consolation, tried to put through a Body Shop order (UK) as they had 35% off and a free body cream at the weekend for Chritmas presents and their site wouldn't process the damned order. Bounced back 3 times with Paypal and a 4th time with visa debit card. It wasn't my accounts as used Paypal for something else afterwards and it was fine. They say it was an IT issue at their end and if I pay full price (the offer has expired), they will refund the difference...yeah, right...like I'm going to take that chance! Nope, I'll buy something else as presents rather than take the chance they screw it up!

Face still tingling from that toner and not in a good way...mmmm....was going to try one of those Ettang tubs tonight but might give my face a wee break to recover lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> they should change their name to MEMESHOP or MEMESTORE


They may still do that...they obviously want to focus on the store at the moment! I can't see any new boxes this week. Perhaps next week after the Black Friday doodah but who knows...its uncharted waters at the moment..


----------



## engawa (Nov 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Doubt it...but they'll keep our money for as long as they possibly can (gaining interest for them!) before refunding. It better be a refund and not memepoints as well. I don't want memepoints as nothing interests me in the global store.


I think it's unfair to blame it on the US office when it seems like there's a lot of disconnect/miscommunication between the US office and the Korean warehouse. I'm sure the CS ladies didn't mean to lie to us and it really does seem that they just found out about it. I'm sure it's a mess in their SF office right now, dealing with all the incoming emails and complaints. I'm just as upset as everyone else is here but their SF office seems to have less than 20 employees so let's all just give them a break. :&gt;


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

engawa said:


> I think it's unfair to blame it on the US office when it seems like there's a lot of disconnect/miscommunication between the US office and the Korean warehouse. I'm sure the CS ladies didn't mean to lie to us and it really does seem that they just found out about it. I'm sure it's a mess in their SF office right now, dealing with all the incoming emails and complaints. I'm just as upset as everyone else is here but their SF office seems to have less than 20 employees so let's all just give them a break. :&gt;


Who said I was blaming it on the US office? Did I mention them? Nope...just that I don't think it will ship. Its already been delayed once (so they have had our money for that time - that's a fact). If they can't get the products, they should refund this time rather than string the customers along (like they have with the W&amp;C box and lied to people). I didn't order that box BTW but have ordered Innisfree box. They are waiting for stock, fine. If it ships, great. Just want them to be honest if it won't....


----------



## Liv (Nov 25, 2014)

I remember when we were still so hopeful and saying that all these changes on Memebox would turn out for the best. I even told a few people that they would never stop bringing out boxes and blah blah blah. But to be honest, with only three boxes left on the whole site, I am not so sure anymore... And one of them is CPM2.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 25, 2014)

Big giant internet hugs to everyone dealing with the W &amp; C debacle.  This whole thing is *so* disappointing and I'm not even one of the affected.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

Welp, I got my refund this morning of 27 points and $21 cash. I'm happy. 

I don't think I'm too sad about missing out on either box now that I know what's inside, and I'm happy to have some spending money back in my paypal pocket, as well as some extra points to shop with if Memebox Black Friday turns out to be good.

I'm just moving on from this. There's no need to feel so negatively for such a long time over something I have no control over. They messed up. They didn't handle it well. They tried to make up for not handling it well. I got angry. Now it's time for me to hop on my "get over it" party bus, and drive on. 

11 more boxes showing up at some point between now and December. I'll start focusing my worry on those LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

atm no refund for me yet


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 25, 2014)

They cancelled my scrub box2 /oil box combo set.  Hate it that I never get anywhere near a full refund tho - seems they apply most if not all of my coupon to the items they cancel.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I just used the toner about 15 minutes ago and my skin felt like I'd been outside on a freezing day (that sort of raw way if that makes sense!?) so have a feeling I might have blotchy red skin tomorrow as I seem to have really sensitive skin.


Oh gosh...poor you! Are you allergic to any of the organic ingredients? It's made of atypical plant extracts-- things we don't normally find our beauty products in the western world.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Jane George said:


> as for the free shippin item i wish they would separate us and non us


Totally agree. I keep getting my hopes high and then* oh, its USA only. *


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 25, 2014)

Sadly I didn't get any points out of it.  Just feel like I lost money on the deal.  This isn't the first time its happened to me either.  I really think I'm done ordering from memebox for a lot of reasons.  This just makes it a bit easier to make the break.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, the person in charge of Consumer Services at the large regional PO spent one hour on the phone with me trying to track my 3 missing Memeboxes and one missing Memeshop order.

They couldn't do it because scanning stopped or was erased as soon as the packages hit LAX.

All the missing boxes and shop order shipped out on Oct. 31. If that's not the biggest clue that there is a causative relationship, then IDK what could be. 

I am very sad as the nice but frustrated guy at the Postal Service said " We ship 580 million packages a day. Can't find a needle in a haystack". 

No word at all from Memebox, but something had to have happened to my packages in the US. 

I suspect that whatever happened the first week of November to cause packages to not be trackable or delivered is the same thing for all of us with missing packages from that period of time. It is the responsibility of the USPS to track, find and deliver our packages.. but I'm not very optimistic at this point. I do know that they have not be scanned as delivered to anyone else.. just lost.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 25, 2014)

And what even happened with the Scrub/Oil value set cancellations?? Shady, sheisty stuff.

(Selfishly, I'm glad I was able to resist the 'Oil Therapy' box, at the time I really wanted it but seeing it unboxed I would not have been pleased.)


----------



## Fae (Nov 25, 2014)

My shop orders took ages to arrive! I ordered back in October and I got my modelling masks today! I also won the ettina black pearl eye patches, which made me happy! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

for those who got volume up!  - the ingredients list on one of the products is incorrect



Spoiler



the mizon aqual gel cream.  What they have on the box doesn't match up with the description or the ingredient list on the 125 mL jumbo size version.    This is the correct list of ingredients

_*Ingredients:* Water, Cyclomethicone, Alcohol, Butylene Glycol, Niacinamide, Glycerin, Cyclopentasiloxane, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Trehalose, Sodium Hyaluronate, Polysorbate 20, Triethanolamine, Carbomer, Bis-Peg-18 Methyl Ether Dimethyl Silane, Xantham Gum, Lecithin, Ursolic Acid, Atelocollagen, Sodium Chondroitin Sulfate, Harnamelis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Leaf Extract, Citrullus Lanatus (Watermelon) Fruit Extract, Ocimum Basilicum (Basil) Leaf Extract, Nelumbo Nucifera Flower Extract, Glacier Water, Sea Water, Betula Platyphylla Japonica Juice, Hydrolized Corallina Officinalis Extract, Honey Extract, Biosccharide Gum-1, Sodium PCA, Betain, Sorbitol, Glycine, Alanine, Proline, Serine, Threonine, Arginine, Lysine, Glutamic Acid, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Broussonetia Extract, Disodium EDTA, Caprylyl Glycol, Ethylhexyl Glycerin, Tropolone, Ci 19140, Ci 42090, Fragrance_


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

I kept the WTF +Cheese &amp; Wine bundle because the Pinot Noir shield was to hard to pass up + got the 12 memepoints which I'm going to use to buy the Arrogant toning up ampoule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm still not sure if I should keep my WTF/Wine and Cheese bundle or not. Decisions.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 25, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I kept the WTF +Cheese &amp; Wine bundle because the Pinot Noir shield was to hard to pass up + got the 12 memepoints which I'm going to use to buy the Arrogant toning up ampoule  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you email them to let them know you wanted to keep it and they already gave you the points? I need to do it now too


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Did you email them to let them know you wanted to keep it and they already gave you the points? I need to do it now too


Yup! - they gave the points to me already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (12) - I emailed them last night and within an hour or two they sent me the points.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

waiting for them to refund my points and paypal for the bundle and give me review points grrrrr


----------



## Fae (Nov 25, 2014)

I am also waiting for review points! I imagine they must have lots of problems to solve first! I hope I can get them before the black friday sale! ^^


----------



## catyz (Nov 25, 2014)

I asked for the pts for W&amp;C. Think it's still a good deal to pay $16 for the rest of the box, after the 12 pts. And somehow, I won this ampoule from the free sample thing, which they never emailed about so that was pretty cool! Never really won anything beforehand, haha.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 25, 2014)

That was fast, already got my 12 points for W&amp;C.


----------



## catyz (Nov 25, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That was fast, already got my 12 points for W&amp;C.


Me too! Now I'm just waiting for black friday to use those pts, haha!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

okay got review points but order is still active


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I definitely think no USA customers are getting the box complete as spoiled with the Innisfree Peeling Gel.
> 
> *I'm so glad my love for Memebox was already over when this happened.*
> 
> *AND- let me say this- I do not, for one minute, think we will see our Innisfree boxes. NOT at all.*


Actually, my single Wine and Cheese was shipped out. The Value Set I purchased was the one I received the email offering the points.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I think that is incorrect. Lots of non us customers got messed up on this too


----------



## EmiB (Nov 25, 2014)

The site is still down. I guess no new releases today.


----------



## catyz (Nov 25, 2014)

EmiB said:


> The site is still down. I guess no new releases today.


you mean the memebox site? It works for me right now, just super slow. Sometimes it works better for firefox and not chrome. Maybe try that?


----------



## EmiB (Nov 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> you mean the memebox site? It works for me right now, just super slow. Sometimes it works better for firefox and not chrome. Maybe try that?


Thanks! I will try with chrome.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

So I've tried two of the repeat items from the mcwl4 box, I love the snail hand cream by pure smile, it is amazing softening, not greasy or sticky and lovely smell.

I also have the lip mask on right now, and I'm not sure if it's supposed to but it's tingling a bit and I equate that to plumping my lips so it's a win for me, just a shame there was only one in the box. I will say it again because that's all I can think of but both items are great but not cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenn Lee (Nov 25, 2014)

So... I just received a Global #15 box that I didn't order...

Is this a "sorry your innisfree box is never coming box"?

I just emailed them about the mistake, but what usually happens now when you receive an incorrect item? lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone here order from TesterKorea? They have these cute Face Shop holiday items that would be great for gift bags and baskets but curious about the ship time.



Spoiler



View attachment 10124


View attachment 10125


View attachment 10126


----------



## Fae (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried ordering from Testerkorea? There was no 30% discount applied, when I tried! Does it work for someone? ^^

My wine &amp; cheese shipped out! I hope I see it before Christmas! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 25, 2014)

I received my wine and cheese today... I am sorry that some people had to cancel... It took only 6 days with standard delivery, I have no idea how this happened!
 
Has anyone used the revecen products in kstyle 4?



Spoiler



the purple foundation and the mascara?


are they any good?


----------



## SecondStar (Nov 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Does anyone here order from TesterKorea? They have these cute Face Shop holiday items that would be great for gift bags and baskets but curious about the ship time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered from TesterKorea in October and it took a week to ship. I got my order about 10 days after that, so it ended up taking about two and a half weeks to get my order. With customs slow downs for the holidays, I'm not sure if an order now would get to you by Christmas


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Have sent a message on the online help about my cancellation.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone received their Benton value box, or know of anyone who has? Mine is complete so fingers crossed it will be coming soon, but I'm so curious to know what the free full size mystery prize is!!

Also as I'm doing a mcwl4 night I've got the tony moly egg nose strips on and the smell is so strong, no of eggs but like chemicals - I just pealed it off and it was dry but nothing! Is it possible to have nothing on your nose? when I use the chocolate one I get one or two white heads showing on the strip, but none on this, if anyone else has experience can you let me know? I had no cream or anything on my face, it's all washed and naked...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Have sent a message on the online help about my cancellation.


Good luck @@Jane George!

Can someone give me a heads up on how to create the spoiler tab?


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 25, 2014)

*@@Fae *on the site it says it starts at (Seoul GMT+9)


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 25, 2014)

Has anyone's YET value set shipped yet? i ordered it almost a week ago and it still hasn't been shipped.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Mahsa Spoiler tag: [ spoiler ] your text/photos [ /spoiler ]

Just leave out the spaces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you @@flushblush


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, just tried an Etude House Royal Jelly face mask and it was wonderfully cooling (after the earlier mishaps with the toner!). Face feels a bit sticky now I've removed it but my hands feel wonderfully soft (from the extra essence that was in the pack). Just hope I'm not covered in blotches and spots tomorrow - though not at work so shouldn't have to face anyone unless some of the Memeboxes / TesterKorea / Etude House orders arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, just tried an Etude House Royal Jelly face mask and it was wonderfully cooling (after the earlier mishaps with the toner!). Face feels a bit sticky now I've removed it but my hands feel wonderfully soft (from the extra essence that was in the pack). Just hope I'm not covered in blotches and spots tomorrow - though not at work so shouldn't have to face anyone unless some of the Memeboxes / TesterKorea / Etude House orders arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Did you find the mask to be on the small side (size wise)?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@Fae *on the site it says it starts at (Seoul GMT+9)


GMT +9 is Seoul's time zone. It was midnight the 26th there about 6 hours ago. I'm hoping they launch a real sale soon!


----------



## engawa (Nov 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Who said I was blaming it on the US office? Did I mention them? Nope...just that I don't think it will ship. Its already been delayed once (so they have had our money for that time - that's a fact). If they can't get the products, they should refund this time rather than string the customers along (like they have with the W&amp;C box and lied to people). I didn't order that box BTW but have ordered Innisfree box. They are waiting for stock, fine. If it ships, great. Just want them to be honest if it won't....


Oh I didn't mean to direct the comment solely at you, I was just commenting based on the general negativity due to the delays recently.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> Has anyone's YET value set shipped yet? i ordered it almost a week ago and it still hasn't been shipped.


Mine has shipped...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine has shipped...


My Benton box has shipped too so hopefully we should be getting some gift spoilers soon


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 25, 2014)

*@**@Jane George*, ok, guess i'll have to contact them


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Some thoughts on my first use of the red appletox:



Spoiler



as part of my mcwl4 night I just used the red appletox, it smells amazing! I love it, but my face currently looks like an oil slick! I didn't use that much as I have read to use a small amount, I guess I will wait until tomorrow to see the results, but I'm thinking its going to have to be a sleeping 'mask' for me, as it's so heavy! I think the packaging is too cute actually I think it's the only cute thing in the mcwl4 box, glad I got it, in the past honey has been good for my face so I'm hoping it will be a good night mask for my skin. I'm not sure why I'm writing this, I think it's because I love reading other people's experiences and sharing so I want to share mine and see if anyone else has similar or different experiences.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Some thoughts on my first use of the red appletox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also use it as a sleeping pack as it is too much as a day cream. It is very sticky and thick and I love it but my face is oily, so I cannot use it during the day.

as a sleeping pack it is amazing


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

none of my thank you sets have shipped yet, I'm talking to arthur ,he has answered my questions don't expect innisfree to ship soon,

In terms of the innisfree box, we are getting word soon about it so we will make sure to let everyone know.

​he has FaceTime call in few hours at present he doesn't think they have arrived, 

the american guys are playing blind and not being informed of things from korea, he said he will have to man up again,so i said a email sooner rather than later after the cheese and wine pluck up,

​I've just ordered innisfree and a fckton of stuff off tester korea. and review points finally came in,


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Did you find the mask to be on the small side (size wise)?


I've quite a small face and it fitted fine - though the eye holes were quite far apart so had to squish it a little on the nose so I could see out! It was also past my chin so my neck also got some too which was nice. Face is still "tacky" to the touch but not in an unpleasant way. Did get some on my lips and it doesn't taste that great but your aren't meant to eat it I suppose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've a few other ones (pomegranate, mango, snail, pearl, lemon) but thought this would be the safest to try first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I also use it as a sleeping pack as it is too much as a day cream. It is very sticky and thick and I love it but my face is oily, so I cannot use it during the day.
> 
> as a sleeping pack it is amazing


I'm glad to hear it works well as a sleeping mask for you, my skin is so shiny! I'm going to alternate it with the collagen cream from the moisture surge box (which is so good for my skin) as a sleeping/night cream - I never alternate things, I must be becoming a skincare addict


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> none of my thank you sets have shipped yet, I'm talking to arthur ,he has answered my questions don't expect innisfree to ship soon,
> 
> In terms of the innisfree box, we are getting word soon about it so we will make sure to let everyone know.
> 
> ...


Good lawd--what a mess. It really sounds like the Korean office/warehouse and US office are increasingly cut off from each other--it is especially evident in the recent Innisfree debacle.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Good lawd--what a mess. It really sounds like the Korean office/warehouse and US office are increasingly cut off from each other--it is especially evident in the recent Innisfree debacle.


i told him to drink more coffee its gonna be a long night and day again,i can't believe how warehouse stock and both warehouse info can't be logged onto from america ,absolute madness ,when i do our food ordering at work it comes up on their screen if they have no stock or low stock and expected delivery date, memebox don't seem to have this programmed ,utter madness.

i just told Arthur that i resigned to the box cancelled or late when they first put the cheese and wine back,I'm not under any illusion it will ship on time.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 25, 2014)

Larf...

Save BIG with November Promotion Codes!

1. $5 off on entire order when purchasing over 3 Memeboxes: MEMEBUNDLE3 Click Here!

2. $8 off on entire order when purchasing over 4 Memeboxes: MEMEBUNDLE4 Click Here!

3. Free shipping on orders above $70 from Memeshop: FREESHIPPING Click here!

4. Free shipping on orders above $30 from SHOP USA: No code required

There isn't 4 boxes available to buy now!!! Why bother offering this?

Edit - too many nows!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like more things popping up in the US shop - clio, goodal, peripera. I wonder if there will be any add'l off on fri? some of it looks cute!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

That email shows they have a screw loose


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't mind the Clio and peri peri but forced to go to BNK instead... Sigh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Is everyone waiting for the Black Friday sale to start tonight ? I'm a bit confused, isn't it Tuesday/Wednesday?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Friday I assume


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

The prices on the Club Clio stuff are NUTS--like, double the prices you can find at BNK or even Amazon (with prime shipping if you're in the US and a subscriber). The value set is cute, but the promo photo is misleading--the Goodal products are actually little sample bottles (if you scroll through the photos you can see them at the end). I think that even with major slashing of those prices the only way it would make sense to buy Club Clio from Memebox is if you have Memepoints.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Is everyone waiting for the Black Friday sale to start tonight ? I'm a bit confused, isn't it Tuesday/Wednesday?


I think that the sale everyone is talking about now is the TesterKorea sale.

I'm wondering what Memebox can possibly bring to the table for that sale that we haven't seen before. Hmm


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought a ton of stuff at innisfree - well, more like I got a ton of stuff.  I will post what deals I got on the korean beauty thread as not to pollute this one! lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that the sale everyone is talking about now is the TesterKorea sale.
> 
> I'm wondering what Memebox can possibly bring to the table for that sale that we haven't seen before. Hmm


Thank you! @ that clears it up for me - I hope memebox pull it out of the bag on Friday.

@@Jane George, I was thinking the TesterKorea conversation was about the memebox sale..


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay guys I finally opened my Pony palette and thank God it is not broken.  I'm really happy with it actually and the Time on my lip lip glosses.

Also tried the Get Peachy pact and I like it!  My mum said it made my skin look blemish free but she did say it looked a little bit sweaty.  I prefer to think of it as dewy!  Anyway it will be okay if only used as a base and with other make up on top.  Also it seems to have calmed down a bit now since I applied it and if you blend it in well I'm sure it won't look so greasy.  I actually like how it's sort of given my skin luminescence and also if you are close enough to me you would notice it has a sort of pearl-like shimmer so obviously make up not sweat!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh and also the Etude House castle hand cream in my My Lovely Boutique box is not as small as I first thought.  It's not massive but not tiny either.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry that sounded sarcastic it wasn't meant to.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

I wish someone in the company would advise the owner of Memebox not to post a photo of a playing card in the crack of someone's arse and tag it #Memebox while customers are having so many issues. It just seems disrespectful and out of touch with what's going on right now.


----------



## Moey (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi ladies, this may be the wrong thread but hear goes... I've never ordered from BNK or Testeskorea. Can someone tell me what their delivery times average? I'm in the U.S. - I actually used my 20% off $200 on a memebox shop order yesterday but I know I could get a better deal elsewhere. Just not sure what delivery is like on other sites. Thanks for anyone who can answer this for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I think he is an idiot. He thinks it is made as he advances his business into China but with enough bad press he could see his business go backwards fast....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I wish someone in the company would advise the owner of Memebox not to post a photo of a playing card in the crack of someone's arse and tag it #Memebox while customers are having so many issues. It just seems disrespectful and out of touch with what's going on right now.


I saw that and wanted to post - is that your reflection, dude?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Some thoughts on my first use of the red appletox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I've wanted to buy this for the longest time but wasn't sure it would be heavy enough for my dry as the Sahara Desert skin.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Sorry that sounded sarcastic it wasn't meant to.


It didn't I was just confused lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Thanks for sharing! I've wanted to buy this for the longest time but wasn't sure it would be heavy enough for my dry as the Sahara Desert skin.


It has done well on the back of my hand lol.

I also have dry as the Sahara skin


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I think he has comments turned off because I wrote this and it never posted



> with all of the problems going on with Global Memebox, shipping problems, Innisfree issues, lack of communication, no new boxes, plummeting sales,  I think that this is totally disrespectful of what the Memebox customers and the staff are going thru right now.  There is a major disconnect between the Korea and US branches and also what your customers want - which are the memeboxes.    Sorry, but it had to be said.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Oh and also the Etude House castle hand cream in my My Lovely Boutique box is not as small as I first thought. It's not massive but not tiny either.


That should have been in mcwl4 along with the bunny perfume - I'm glad you got it don't get me wrong, but when you hear the word cute those are the type of things you imagine


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think he has comments turned off because I wrote this and it never posted


Thank you--it needed to be said. I wrote to Lauren and basically said "I know this isn't you, but it's going to be your problem when customers who are dealing with the current insanity see this in the Memebox tag. Like, personal profile on IG? Fine, don't care. But tossing it into the Memebox tag just seems really inappropriate when so many of our readers and friends here are spending time dealing with Memehell.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie and @@Jane George, I've only had it on for a few hours and my skin looks more even! Honey is a miracle on my face and this appletox is seeming to prove it! It's thumbs up from me - only thing is its peeling a little on my face, I didn't think I used that much, but I'm actually not complaining it gross, but it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## juless231 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi guys! Another new member here! I found this forum through searching *in anger* for more people in a love/hate relationship with Memebox right now. I'm one of those people who currently has a K-Style 4 box AND a CPM2 box on the way.. So very depressing... I'm pretty new to the boxes, have a few on order but only received one so far. I am currently crossing my fingers toes (and anything else that will cross) that some amazing new boxes start appearing and that at least an ounce of care into putting them together happens, like with the thanksgiving boxes. I'm super mad at myself for not ordering those... Anyway, have been loving reading back in this and other threads. You're all hilarious and informative at the same time!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

@@juless231 welcome to thread. Memebox seems to be on the fritz but hopefully it will get better in the new year


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

hey guys..

so i emailed about the WTF/W&amp;C bundle.. i told them i wanted to keep it and to issue me the 12 pts. I also asked them "Also, why is it that some people received the missing item and a majority has not? That does seem a bit unfair."

I got this as a reply:

"Hi Kelly,

We sold 500 boxes- 200 of which have shipped out, and the remaining 300 are the ones we had delays with due to the missing item.

Once again, we apologize for the inconvenience and we hope you enjoy the 12 points + surprise gift that will come with you box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Regards,

Memebox Global Team"

so that means we get a replacement item *AND* the 12 points?!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I HOPE SO.  Can you ask them about that?     Is everyone going to get a surprise gift?   Cause that would make this messup better (unless it is a CPM2 box)

Arthur told me what I suspected all along  - their shipping process is manual  and they do not do it in any particular order.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Princess Kelly

Ohhhh. An extra gift?

Here's hoping it's something good...And not from CP2.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi Hah, you beat me to it. 

Okay....So I missed something. The OWNER of MEMEBOX posted a photo of someone's arse with a card in it...And tagged it for his company?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

@@juless231 hi welcome


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 25, 2014)

I think we all can safely assume that any potential surprise gifts are going to come straight out of a CPM box.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> hey guys..
> 
> so i emailed about the WTF/W&amp;C bundle.. i told them i wanted to keep it and to issue me the 12 pts. I also asked them "Also, why is it that some people received the missing item and a majority has not? That does seem a bit unfair."
> 
> ...


oh no! a surprise gift = cpm box!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol it's so funny how everyone's thoughts go to cpm2


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

better be in the wine &amp; cheese theme ...grrrrrr


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> better be in the wine &amp; cheese theme ...grrrrrr


Morning sheets


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Lol it's so funny how everyone's thoughts go to cpm2 mine did too


As cute as the Tony Moly Appletox jars are I really don't need a third one...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> better be in the wine &amp; cheese theme ...grrrrrr


I would LOVE that. But I just don't see it happening. 

I don't think they'll purchase an extra item for the free gift.

...Waittttttt

Maybe that's why it's taking them so long to ship the box out without the item. Maybe they are trying to get something just for the box!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

got me cancellation... yay

now i have points and money back in paypal


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I HOPE SO.  Can you ask them about that?     Is everyone going to get a surprise gift?   Cause that would make this messup better (unless it is a CPM2 box)
> 
> Arthur told me what I suspected all along  - their shipping process is manual  and they do not do it in any particular order.


I will ask them!! and i will update everyone here! =] wow.. i actually feel like i am of some help now.. haha



cfisher said:


> @@Princess Kelly
> 
> Ohhhh. An extra gift?
> 
> ...


ugh... CPM2....



Mahsa said:


> @@juless231 hi welcome
> 
> @@princesskelly oh I hope so that sounds great, I didn't order it but I hope everyone gets the gift too


I know! me too =]



UberClaire said:


> I think we all can safely assume that any potential surprise gifts are going to come straight out of a CPM box.


ughhhh



kbabe said:


> oh no! a surprise gift = cpm box!


LOL everyones first thoughts



Mahsa said:


> Morning sheets


OOOOO i wish!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> As cute as the Tony Moly Appletox jars are I really don't need a third one...


I feel the same, I ordered the Benton value box and I really hope the free gift isn't cpm2 related, there is nothing that would make me happy to recieve from that box, especially after the $5 sale that devalued the skincare items for me - (I hate the makeup in it, I know it's a strong word, but it does not interest me in the slightest!)


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I would LOVE that. But I just don't see it happening.
> 
> I don't think they'll purchase an extra item for the free gift.
> 
> ...


I WISH!!!!!


----------



## seachange (Nov 25, 2014)

I really doubt that CMP2 will be the surprise gift with C&amp;W box, I'm sure they have at least 300, but doing that after everything happening with this box, will be like throwing a bomb...

As for the Thank you sets surprise gift, I'm thinking that it will be the Meme mask, it's full size and it's cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'll be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

seachange said:


> I really doubt that CMP2 will be the surprise gift with C&amp;W box, I'm sure they have at least 300, but doing that after everything happening with this box, will be like throwing a bomb...
> 
> As for the Thank you sets surprise gift, I'm thinking that it will be the Meme mask, it's full size and it's cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'll be happy to be proven wrong.


I wouldn't be happy with a mask


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

someone on instagram mentioned they had one free in their box, although it wasnt a thank you box.

i think it was a shop order


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> someone on instagram mentioned they had one free in their box, although it wasnt a thank you box.
> 
> i think it was a shop order


Oh no no no I wouldnt have ordered if I though it was just a sheet mask


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

we could get lucky as that was a shop order


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I asked Arthur about this and this is what he wrote back to me about the gift



> Hmm..I wouldn't consider it a big deal. I know for certain the 12 points was the main focus of our team and Korea. I think there may have been some miscommunication here as different ideas were thrown around on how to resolve this, with a free gift being one of them.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

for some reason the refund went odd this time and money is stuck in my account grrr

and I am 64p down.... not a lot but grrrr memebox grrrr


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

@@biancardi, such weird language for external business communication


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

so i asked them if everyone will be receiving this 'surprise gift' and this is the response i got:

"HI Kelly,

Our main goal was to make sure everyone was equally compensated for the multiple delays and missing item with the 12 points, so I wouldn't consider the 'surprise gift' anything as big as our previous promotions with boxes.

In any case, all boxes will be treated equally!

Thank you for your patience as we get this all sorted out.

Regards,

Memebox Global Team"


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 25, 2014)

So memebox are restocking our favourite products of all time for sale Friday . On Instagram they are all screaming names of boxes .

Sorry but I read it as products not boxes like donkey steam cream bounce cream etc etc . They have made no statement of box restocks only products.

If innisfree don't ship today after wine and cheese fiasco they don't have a hope .

Not going to lie I still think they are using it to clear the warehouse of product so new can come in ready for January .

I expect to see hope girl , cheep room, and com in the product line up for Friday with maybe a likely upscale of cpm and cheep room . Hope girl and shara shara for sale cyber Monday .

As a blogger with such psychic powers I feel I can for tell the sales unlike I did when I did my survey for bloggers pick


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So memebox are restocking our favourite products of all time for sale Friday . On Instagram they are all screaming names of boxes .
> 
> Sorry but I read it as products not boxes like donkey steam cream bounce cream etc etc . They have made no statement of box restocks only products.
> 
> ...


lol i am more psychotic than psychic atm but with promo they are doing I think it will suck


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> so i asked them if everyone will be receiving this 'surprise gift' and this is the response i got:
> 
> ...


I got something similar - so I'm guessing they'll be ransacking in the warehouse until they find 300 of something...


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 25, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> I got something similar - so I'm guessing they'll be ransacking in the warehouse until they find 300 of something...


i dont think its quite equal if some people got such a well known brand name product and the rest of us dont.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

It actually feels like memebox is no longer memeBOX - we have boxes coming so we have lots to talk about, but once we recieve them I wonder if there will be mememagic left at all...

I wish there would some new boxes and bundles to get us in the mood again


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

oh shara shara or hope girl!! 

ohhh....I wonder if it is one of their new sheet masks?  That would be nice


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@princesskelly I think we do have to keep in mind though that the 12 points covers the cost of that Innisfree.

But, it doesn't sound like they're trying to wow us with that free gift. So don't get your hopes up, Ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I'd be happy with a 5 pack of sheet masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But I really do wonder if the reason they're waiting to ship that box out is because that have something coming in. I mean, why else would they need to wait a week for...Nothing?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I think it is because a) it is already delayed  and b ) they have a lot of boxes to get out this week - the soothing sista, tea tree cosmetics, F/W, Exilir, Green Food 

maybe Innisfree...

So, they probably want to get those boxes out of the door and concentrate on our boxes and then the shipping from their Black Friday sales.  the 2nd has the Apple Mojito, Blackout and Petit Treasures going out as well...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Oooooo super Luckybox #11 is shipping today according to my calender.......


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It actually feels like memebox is no longer memeBOX - we have boxes coming so we have lots to talk about, but once we recieve them I wonder if there will be mememagic left at all...
> 
> I wish there would some new boxes and bundles to get us in the mood again


I'm really hoping Green Food, Pumpkin Pie and Empress Secrets are good otherwise they'll be my last.  I've for the most part really enjoyed what I've had on the whole and before Wine &amp; Cheese-gate I've only one issue with Memebox (leaking pot from the Miracle Masks box, I think it was?).  They've got big very quick but haven't caught up with themselves.  

I wouldn't mind a free mask or two, bit cheap as it may be.  If they daft enough to send out half with a $2 item and half with a $10 item it'll inflame the situation further.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Oooooo super Luckybox #11 is shipping today according to my calender.......


This box makes me nervous now.

And I think they refused to cancel the second one I had ordered forever ago when they told me it was supposed to be a "best of" of previous Memebox items and Luckybox items.

Yikes.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Just bought the holikaholika wine therapy sleeping mask to cheer myself up


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

@@thelavalampgirl

From the ones you mentioned I've ordered empress's secrets and I really really hope it's good, I also got wonder woman, black out, Apple mojito plus a few released this week.

I'm hoping for the best because I have been happy with all my past boxes, the two spoilers I've seen this week, mcwl4 and volume up, just seem lacking somehow because of all the repeats - if memebox stops the repeats and curates the exsisting boxes well then I think things will be much better.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This box makes me nervous now.
> 
> And I think they refused to cancel the second one I had ordered forever ago when they told me it was supposed to be a "best of" of previous Memebox items and Luckybox items.
> 
> Yikes.


I'm nervous but hopeful, there have been some great things in boxes in the past, as long as they keep the precedent of skincare and no or just one item of make up in the lucky boxes and global boxes, it could be a good box


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm nervous but hopeful, there have been some great things in boxes in the past, as long as they keep the precedent of skincare and no or just one item of make up in the lucky boxes and global boxes, it could be a good box


I had one global box where it was lots of makeup.

I'm just hoping it's not lots of repeats and warehouse clearouts. It's starting to feel like it could be one of those boxes they take advantage of to clear out some inventory.

I'm really hoping that's not the case though!


----------



## juless231 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you for the welcomes!
I have the Wonder Woman box coming and have high hopes for it! Well.. did have high hopes lol! I noticed tonight when I took a look at the "sold out" boxes section, the Wonder Woman and the Cleopatra boxes' images are, I think, different from before and have actual products there. There aren't any spoilers though. Is it normal to have a real, recognizable product in the main box image and it not be part of the box?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

you know what products I would like to see more of? The Yeon! Great stuff....


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I had one global box where it was lots of makeup.
> 
> I'm just hoping it's not lots of repeats and warehouse clearouts. It's starting to feel like it could be one of those boxes they take advantage of to clear out some inventory.
> 
> I'm really hoping that's not the case though!


I didn't buy global 18 because it was just make up on the promo pic, so you're right... Oh I'm nervous, I'm waiting on global 17 and Luckybox 11 spoilers now..... *nervous*


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 25, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Thank you for the welcomes!
> 
> I have the Wonder Woman box coming and have high hopes for it! Well.. did have high hopes lol! I noticed tonight when I took a look at the "sold out" boxes section, the Wonder Woman and the Cleopatra boxes' images are, I think, different from before and have actual products there. There aren't any spoilers though. Is it normal to have a real, recognizable product in the main box image and it not be part of the box?


Yes, that is normal.  For example, on the Pinkaholic box image there was a drawing of a bottle of nail polish.  No polish was in the box... which was fine with me!


----------



## Andi B (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just bought the holikaholika wine therapy sleeping mask to cheer myself up


I did that yesterday, as soon as I found out it wasn't in the box that I may never get!

...Then I bought the Innisfree product today to make myself feel better about it being missing from the box I may never get!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

@@Mahsa The photos are useless, especially lately. But I'm just worried about what they have left in the warehouse. Especially from CP2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I'd love to see more of The Yeon's skincare. But I'm so sick of getting their makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 25, 2014)

Say, am I a few tacos short of a combination platter?  I just found out that you can track an order being shipped by UPS even if you don't have a tracking number.  I searched for my Soothing Sista/CPM2 bundle (go ahead, laugh, I don't mind) and discovered it's on track to be delivered TOMORROW.  My Memebox account still shows it as "Ready for Shipment."

I won't post spoilers, as everyone knows what's in the SS box, but I will say which lipstick I got, as that's the only item that isn't the same in each one.


----------



## juless231 (Nov 25, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Yes, that is normal.  For example, on the Pinkaholic box image there was a drawing of a bottle of nail polish.  No polish was in the box... which was fine with me!


Ah, okay. I had seen drawings on other pics, but this one has actual products I've seen for sale before and can recognize, so thought maybe they had put a spoiler out and I'd missed it or something.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah you can do it with express parcels on ups and DHL if you have order number


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa The photos are useless, especially lately. But I'm just worried about what they have left in the warehouse. Especially from CP2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi I'd love to see more of The Yeon's skincare. But I'm so sick of getting their makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If there is cpm2 items in anymore boxes Its not going be good! On a bright note if there are it will be buzzing on this board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa The photos are useless, especially lately. But I'm just worried about what they have left in the warehouse. Especially from CP2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi I'd love to see more of The Yeon's skincare. But I'm so sick of getting their makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't gotten any of their makeup.....just the Hallabong products..


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I haven't gotten any of their makeup.....just the Hallabong products..


Really? I have like 8 makeup products from them.

Actually, come to think of it I think most of those things came from KStyle 2 or 3, I can't recall.

The makeup products seem....Cheapish. But I haven't used any, so maybe someone else on here could chime in?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone else have a ritual apart from their skincare routine?

I got 21 individual Ettang modelling cups, and since I got them every week when the new supernatural comes out, I have to use one lol

It's like I equate the two together now


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I think we all can safely assume that any potential surprise gifts are going to come straight out of a CPM box.


Not feeling so bad about canceling my Set when you put it that way.
Oh wait, the kind of luck I have Memebox will put something awesome in the box as a result of all the irate emails they received since this morning. Something entirely better than the Innisfree everyone has buying all over the joint since this announcement. That would be poetic justice for us that decided canceling was the smart thing to do or decided we could curate a better box on our own for,cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 25, 2014)

Lucky mag.com posted an article about black Friday sales that included this:

http://www.luckymag.com/beauty/2014/11/black-friday-beauty-deals-2014

Memebox: Take 20 percent off today and for a full year on qualifying purchases; plus, get free gift samples with every purchase (November 28-November 30).


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> Lucky mag.com posted an article about black Friday sales that included this:
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/beauty/2014/11/black-friday-beauty-deals-2014
> 
> Memebox: Take 20 percent off today and for a full year on qualifying purchases; plus, get free gift samples with every purchase (November 28-November 30).


Oh my goodness.

What does that even mean?

...Are they going to offer people a 20% off code? ...Which then doesn't allow them to get free shipping, which means they end up spending even more than that 20% (have you seen how their shipping stacks up?! ..$120 for shipping for 10 boxes of pore strips, one face mask, three lip balms, according to my last purchase).

Please, please. Have there be more to this.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

20% off sale prices or at least reduced prices with free shipping I hope!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> 20% off sale prices with free shipping I hope!


Am I the only one that would still find this quite disappointing?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Am I the only one that would still find this quite disappointing?


To me generally 20% off in a sale is disappointing let alone for Black Friday with so much hype too!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> To me generally 20% off in a sale is disappointing let alone for Black Friday with so much hype too!


Yeah, I mean for a Black Friday sale it's pretty meh in general.

But, I mean...Memebox does introduction prices on items for 50%-80% off. 

To me, 20% off would just mean they're trying to take advantage of the holiday madness and....Continue to clear out their warehouse.

I'm really hoping they have something much better in store for us.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I wouldn't mind 20% off some of the new products or some existing expensive ones. If it is everything in the shop, I might like that one. Plus free shipping, cause I am a Greedy American.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 25, 2014)

The 20% off code would only entice me if by "qualifying purchases" they had some new boxes and/or restocked boxes.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought the missing Innisfree product last night and the Holika Holika red wine mask today to make up for the W&amp;C fiasco  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Nov 25, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> The 20% off code would only entice me if by "qualifying purchases" they had some new boxes and/or restocked boxes.


I'm afraid, but most probably you will be disappointed. Recent boxes didn't have even the VIP discount, also so far we only seen discount on the nail polish boxes. Well, we might see a 20% discount on CPM2, who knows.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 25, 2014)

PaulaG said:


> Lucky mag.com posted an article about black Friday sales that included this:
> 
> http://www.luckymag.com/beauty/2014/11/black-friday-beauty-deals-2014
> 
> Memebox: Take 20 percent off today and for a full year on qualifying purchases; plus, get free gift samples with every purchase (November 28-November 30).


Thank you for posting this! I was going to buy a bunch of Sephora's .5 oz Perricone moisturizers but Perricone is having a sale on their 4 oz that's an even better deal! My skin loves you!

Oh, and Memebox related... I hope they add a bunch of new boxes that we can use the 20% on.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

20% is rather pathetic. Even in the UK which has only just started having Black Friday is that bad


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

Friday is going to be interesting


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's the email I just got from Lauren:



Spoiler



Are you ready for Black Friday and Cyber Monday?

We know we are! And because you're a valued ambassador in the USA, we're going to offer you the first major sneak peeks at our biggest sale of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For Black Friday, get your shopping lists ready because we're having a 20% off sitewide sale for ShopUSA! But we want to give you an even better deal, so we're going to throw in free samples with every purchase! That's a Lioele BB Cream sample for everyone, and an It's Skin Pearl Mask for the first 200 customers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sounds good so far? We're not done. We'll also have gifts with purchase on some of our biggest brands - It's Skin and Missha, just to name a couple.

If you or any of your readers prefer to shop Cyber Monday (or both sales), we have a entire week of deals following Thanksgiving weekend. We'll be offering free shipping on orders over $25, more gifts with purchase for select products, and more free samples: LJH Tea Tree Essence for our first 50 customers, and Lioele BB Cream for everyone!

As an added bonus, Meme-branded products will be buy one get one 50% off!



Umm...ok, I feel SO good about dropping this week's cash at the TesterKorea sale (now live--I MADE QUEEN AT LAST OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!) now that I see this. Like...20% off? I just... Just... no


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

And the kicker is... Us only...... I would say what I am thinking but I will not swear lol

Also trying to work out how @ is now queen.... Will curtesy and call you 'your majesty' but I am confused


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 25, 2014)

Aren't the Memeproducts already on sale like that? Or maybe it's just the lip tints.

Regardless, Memebox is making it really clear that they don't want our money anymore.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Jane George said:


> And the kicker is... Us only...... I would say what I am thinking but I will not swear lol


Ahh--well, I think that the email was only for US-based people (but we all have readers all over so?)--I'm sure that there will be a global sale, too. Right? RIGHT?

Honestly, the deals during the Haul of Fame sales were way better then 20% off. And it's not like the shop has expanded _that _much in the last few months.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

USA only.. That sucks.. Not much items I want from memeshop. Oh well.. Too bad.. Going to spend money elsewhere..


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Here's the email I just got from Lauren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well at least you got an email - they didn't send me one &amp; I am in the ambassador program (and in the USA)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I feel for Lauren as I genuinely like her and this company was fab even a month ago...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

well, it is strange, I filter for affiliate emails as I get so much other junk. This email came from the hi address

I did get - so no curses towards the affiliate team at memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 25, 2014)

I think they will also do something in the Memeshop. So I don't think anyone should get upset...Yet.

But honestly....I just don't think there's going to be anything work getting excited over either way. Or worth spending my money on.

And I have a feeling they won't be releasing boxes this week. I'm sure they want everyone to throw their money at this sale. 

...What's that I hear? Is that the sound of everyone flocking over to TesterKorea?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

I might spend at bnk or save for Boxing Day sales


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

well, there are couple of Club Clio items I want, plus a few other things.

so, I will be there on black friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

It's such a strange turn around, from one extreme to the other, I don't even know how people are going to react to new boxes next time they are released!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 25, 2014)

Shouldn't they give this it's real name... it is a warehouse/clearance sale


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow. That sounds incredibly unimpressive.

In the retail world (at least in the US), a lot rides on a company's Black Friday sales. It's a barometer for their entire holiday season. Or a least a good indicator of how they will perform that season. And the holiday season (4th quarter) can comprise up to 80% of a brands annual sales.

It's massive.

This is true for a lot of major American retailers...  Meme may have a different model.

But in any event if Memebox wants to be a player in the US market, They better "up" their Black Friday and Holiday game.

You don't mess around with Christmas and live very long to tell the tale.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 25, 2014)

I checked the different memebox sites - china has the most, but it is 15 boxes.

global - 3 boxes left (including the dreaded cutie pie)

korea - looks like only 4 boxes there

china - 15 boxes

I think memebox is really trying to regroup.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

omg I was laughing so hard at the black friday deals, I'm sorry.

Like they kept saying things like "and that's not all..." and then finishing it with another mediocre sale.

Like...ok 20% off? wow. 

*trots off to testerkorea's 30% off sale (and their prices that are a zillion times cheaper)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Like...ok 20% off? wow.


Seriously, Memebox, that's just a struggle sale, seriously.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh god, Global 17 is a mess.

Item list (and my mental breakdown) in the spoiler:



Spoiler



Palan Crysence Home Care Pouch Set (shampoo &amp; power treatment)--FOIL. SAMPLES. !!!!!!!!
Climax Water Pool Cleanser--looks good
Dr. MJ Real Mucin Restore Suncream--it. is. winter.
Cheek Room Lip Palette--seriously
Shara Shara Pink Piggy Collagen Cream--no, just no
Shara Shara Bee Tox Spot Cream--give me death



This does not look good at all. Urgh--I'm so nervous about the next month's boxes.

edit: changed global 18 to global 17--error no doubt caused by global 17-induced mental breakdown


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh god, Global 18 is a mess.
> 
> Item list (and my mental breakdown) in the spoiler:
> 
> ...


Of course when I finally jump back on the global bandwagon...they're a bunch of crap. Sigh


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

I posted a pic in the spoiler thread. @ it's actually Global 17 but I understand your posting under distress after seeing this one


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> I posted a pic in the spoiler thread. @ it's actually Global 17 but I understand your posting under distress after seeing this one


Shuddering at that box. 



Spoiler



That dollar store quality cheek room palette....

the shara shara overload...

dat foil packet mess.

DONE


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 25, 2014)

*@*, Good thing i got it for 9.99 otherwise i'd be furious right now. Should i be considering cancelling global boxes now?


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@*, Good thing i got it for 9.99 otherwise i'd be furious right now. Should i be considering cancelling global boxes now?


As soon as you do, the next one will be amazing. That's what always happens to me LOL

I'm going to keep 18, since it's not shipping for awhile, and it's the box that is the furthest out right now from being shipped for me. I'm hoping by then their "Let's Clean out the Warehouse and throw junk into all the boxes" parade is over.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

I think I figured out what's going on with Memebox.

They must be doing research for their new book called, "How to Completely Ruin and Dismantle a Hugely Successful Business in Just a Few Months: The Memebox Story."


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh. My. God. I'm done. Done Memebox. I don't love you anymore! Just go away.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh dear.... Yah... I am done after my boxes are shipped out. They better not ruin the skincare ones!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 25, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@*, Good thing i got it for 9.99 otherwise i'd be furious right now. Should i be considering cancelling global boxes now?


Urgh--seriously. I dunno. I'm in the same boat. I'm thinking that I'll hold on and try to let the storm pass. I am hopeful that the first of the year will be a good turning point.

But this box...it has shaken my faith yet again.


----------



## had706 (Nov 25, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think I figured out what's going on with Memebox.
> 
> They must be doing research for their new book called, "How to Completely Ruin and Dismantle a Hugely Successful Business in Just a Few Months: The Memebox Story."


I think the owners Instagram butt crack picture should be the cover.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2014)

Ugh.

Just ugh.

I would actually be more turned off than I currently am,

but at the moment I am happily dipping pretzels into a jar of Nutella and feeling no pain.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Just ugh.
> 
> ...


omg if there was a cure for the world's troubles...it would be that! LOL


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

I actually can not believe that global box even after everything - I feel cheated tbh and I'm done too once my boxes come and my review points are used up that's it for me - I am dreading 'super' Luckybox 11


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Just ugh.
> 
> ...


Tomorrow I am going to buy a jar of Nutella and a bag of pretzels and have a threesome

My OH is on the other side of the world, I'm sure he won't mind


----------



## blinded (Nov 25, 2014)

What is happening to Memebox? I wish I could spend my memepoints at testerkorea.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Tomorrow I am going to buy a jar of Nutella and a bag of pretzels and have a threesome
> 
> My OH is on the other side of the world, I'm sure he won't mind


I highly recommend Stacy's flat pretzel thins with sea salt.

They are perfect for dipping...light and crispy, giving you the perfect pretzel to Nutella ratio in every bite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: This is getting ridiculous, I am Meme "stress eating".


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 25, 2014)

*drool* I love their cinnamon and plain pita chips.. But now I have to give their pretzel thins a chance.


----------



## ellabella10 (Nov 25, 2014)

Like others here, I think its time for Memebox and I to break up.  We've been together since box 5-2, but I feel like the magic is gone and Memebox doesn't value me anymore. 

Time for me to give my love (read: money) to somewhere else


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 25, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I highly recommend Stacy's flat pretzel thins with sea salt.
> 
> They are perfect for dipping...light and crispy, giving you the perfect pretzel to Nutella ratio in every bite!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> EDIT: This is getting ridiculous, I am Meme "stress eating".


I live in London, thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye out for them, if not I'll get some when I'm in the US - actually I was eyeing up the Nutella with your name printed on it from selfridges it's very cute but I probably would never open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ah who am I kidding I would crack of open at the first sign of pmt or post memebox tension.....


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

While taking photos of my WTF box just now I marveled at how a box that seemed so "meh" when I first saw spoilers could seem so good in comparison to Global 17. WOW


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

Ohhh I just love Selfridges @@Mahsa

Especially around the holidays, it's such a happy store.

They have the best beauty department too.

All stress eating jokes aside, I do have a feeling Meme will come through with some good Black Friday value sets. Maybe it's the Nutella speaking, but I am still feeling optimistic.


----------



## Leinith (Nov 26, 2014)

Does Memebox hate money or something?  I'm starting to truly believe they hate money.
17 is my first global... sunscreen is cool if you're legit Snow White like I am I guess.  And I guess my hands will be soft and wrinkle free cause that Shara Shara isn't going anywhere near my face.  And I bought the bundle... ugh.  Please, December boxes be good.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm glad I did not end up buying the Luckybox 12-14 bundle now. I do not want to commit to that many future Memeboxes without seeing how this month of boxes play out. I'm happy with what I will be getting in Wine and Cheese, but very interested to see Tea Tree spoilers since that's the next box I'm getting. After that the only one I have purchased is Cleopatra.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> While taking photos of my WTF box just now I marveled at how a box that seemed so "meh" when I first saw spoilers could seem so good in comparison to Global 17. WOW


I'm still deciding if I should keep mine! Did you swatch out the Dearberry Play Choux? That's the only thing I'm really interested in.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

I am going to think positively here - lol. I've seen early unboxings of memebox, and they had foils and deluxe samples in the boxes



Spoiler



the hair products are foils - I have short hair and I can use them. I loathe foils, and am sad about this one.

climax water pool cleanser - what an unfortunate name!! haha. that actually sounds cool to me

sunscreen - can't use it as I have sunscreen up the wazoo from memebox. However, even though it is winter, if you or you know someone who loves winter sports - like snow boarding, skiing, any activity that is outdoors, they can use it. I am going to be gifting my sunscreen to my nieces

lip palette - there is just no excuse for this miserable thing

shara shara cream - it sounds good - I haven't been exposed to shara shara skincare line other than the lip scrub - is it that bad?

shara shara bee tox spot cream - oh yeah - I can use this and I will

it isn't an exciting box. I hate that they dumped a shitty lip palette on us and hair foils, but if the shara shara skincare line isn't that bad - I might like the box overall.

edited to add - I do have a shara shara product from the choco mania box - the avocado &amp; choco massage cream - and I really like it a lot!! I will use the cream as a neck cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

@@biancardi Have you heard anything about their skincare?

All I know is the sheet mask that came in Earth and Sea

which was pretty good btw.


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

@@biancardi



Spoiler



I haven't used a lot of Shara Shara skincare, but the two items I have aren't impressive. There was a hand grommage which didn't work at all. Not one little bit of balling up and I used the entire tube. I've also tried the chocolate massage cream, and was sort of "meh" about it. Other than it tightening my skin by drying it out, I didn't notice anything special.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

@@LisaLeah yes it's such a pretty place


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

Let's pretend that the restocks for Friday are boxes. What would your wishlist have on it? For me it would be skincare (I will never stop hoping that restocks), both snail boxes and the first honey box. What am I missing? Milk?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@biancardi Have you heard anything about their skincare?
> 
> All I know is the sheet mask that came in Earth and Sea
> 
> which was pretty good btw.


yes, I liked that as well. I guess I haven't had a lot of shara shara skincare items enough to make either a great or bad impression. I will try to keep an open mind. I've noticed lately when I look at box, I groan or state I don't like it, but when I get it in my hands, I sometimes change my mind to like or even love!


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

I bought a couple little shara shara creams in a testerkorea order and they are pretty good. I think some of their skincare is not bad but mostly what's been in Memeboxes is crap!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 26, 2014)

That "sale"?  A BLACK FRIDAY sale, no less? HA!  *HA!!!* Try again, Memebox. Back to the drawing board.

And global 17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have that one coming, and the rest of the bundle.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Let's pretend that the restocks for Friday are boxes. What would your wishlist have on it? For me it would be skincare (I will never stop hoping that restocks), both snail boxes and the first honey box. What am I missing? Milk?


I already have these boxes, but I would pick up another one if they restocked them - Citrus Care, From Jeju, Foot Therapy


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

had706 said:


> I bought a couple little shara shara creams in a testerkorea order and they are pretty good. I think some of their skincare is not bad but mostly what's been in Memeboxes is crap!


what do you think of the items in global 17?


----------



## Leinith (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Mahsa

Oh goodness, it's more because my skin for some reason reacts terribly to every cream with the word collagen in it I've ever tried.  I'm terrified of it for that reason ugh, not because it's a terrible product... which it totally sounded like I was insinuating, didn't it? Eeep, sorry! I have no idea if it's any good or not but I'm nervous for that reason alone, not to mention the other experience I've had with the brand.  The bee spot treatment might be worth a try though. Ahh, I'm just disappointed and really frustrated with the whole meme-situation lately.

Edit: words, been at school for 14 hours and I make no sense anymore.


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what do you think of the items in global 17?





Spoiler



I think the bee spot cream looks promising. Something about the piggy one seems cheap to me but I'll reserve full judgment til I see it.



My initial reaction to global 17 is ugh but the more I look at some of the products it may not be the worst box ever...


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Nov 26, 2014)

Not excited about Global #17, but then again, I STILL haven't received #16! And memebox doesn't send me tracking or shipping emails anymore either... Is anyone else having shipping problems with memebox?

Also, global boxes used to be a place to try out samples/full sized from mid-range korean cosmetics- I don't need a box full of cheap brands I could easily pick out myself for the same price.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

I would jump on Earth and Sea Cosmetics or Superfood.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Let's pretend that the restocks for Friday are boxes. What would your wishlist have on it? For me it would be skincare (I will never stop hoping that restocks), both snail boxes and the first honey box. What am I missing? Milk?


I can't really remember all the boxes right now but If I was going to just repurchase 1 and buy a new one it would be:

I would defiantly repurchase Moisture Care in an instant.

And I would get Honey Box 1 for the first time.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

oh and the lemon pore stick is pretty good too. I think I dislike shara shara makeup, but not their skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

I would love a restock of Zero Cosmetics (that is the one that got away),

and I would love back up boxes of Oriental Medicine, Fermented 1 and 2,

Anti-Aging 1 and 2, and Bubble Pop.

I would also pounce on any of the first four Mask boxes.


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

I would jump all over restocks of Luckybox 5 and Global 11! Maybe some earlier boxes I missed as I started buying in May.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Leinith and @@biancardi

That gives me more confidence in the skincare, I'll give them a try. I don't know I am just beyond disappointed in global 17 personally just not the quality or selection I expected after seeing some previous boxes. I don't mean to slate it if others like it, its just a personal feeling I have from the box compare especially to my expectations.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Mahsa yes it isn't as good as last months, that is for sure...



Spoiler



I think it is because of the horrid cheekroom lip palette - I would rather get eyeshadow from cheekroom - and two shara shara products - there are some product lines where one of them in a box is enough. Also to add insult to injury, foils...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

@@biancardi



Spoiler



those foils will never be enough for my hair, even if I use all 4 in one go I doubt it will shampoo and condition my hair adequately I don't see the point really....

I just don't use lip palettes, I don't know many people who do when lipstick is so much more convenient - i know the brand is problematic too..

Oh what can I say I think I could go on and on and on about it


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 26, 2014)

Earth and Sea, Skincare, MCWL1, Mask1/2, and maybe Tea Cosmetics for me. But I'm doubting that I'll be able to snatch any even if they're restocked.

The sale is a bit of a joke. They couldn't even bother putting all of their Meme-products on sale, it's gotta be BOGO, eh? But what does "take 20% off... _and_ for a full year" mean? 

WOW, I just looked at that Black Friday article and I found a worse sale that Memebox. Paula's Choice is having 15% off storewide and free shipping... they have 20% off most items at least once a month and free shipping at least every other month. Actually, it looks like a lot of places are only having 20% off, if that. This Black Friday doesn't look so great for big companies this year.

My money this Black Friday is going to indies, Golden Tote, and/or TesterKorea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 26, 2014)

Uhhh, why are everyone freaking out thinking Memebox is stocking BOXES instead of PRODUCTS on FB? Lols, Courtney and Lorna jump in-products not boxes-and nobody listens. I don't know why I find this so funny...that group gives me lols.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 26, 2014)

Fine.  I'll play "say something nice" about Global 17.



Spoiler



At least they heard us that we were pleased with the Palan cryesence line?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Fine.  I'll play "say something nice" about Global 17.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha

look - I am just tired of being a debbie downer when I see the boxes and their spoilers. After getting Volume Up! which is the one of the worst boxes ever that didn't contain CPM2 items, global 17 looks good to me.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 26, 2014)

No worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Maybe I'll feel differently once the box is in hand.


----------



## Leinith (Nov 26, 2014)

The cheekroom palette is what soured the box for me.  I'm trying to think of ways to use it because I hate the idea of throwing things away... I guess you could um, paint with it?  Or use it to like... dye fabric?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 26, 2014)

I would love Earth &amp; Sea, Honey 2 and Rose Edition.


----------



## ellabella10 (Nov 26, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> Not excited about Global #17, but then again, I STILL haven't received #16! And memebox doesn't send me tracking or shipping emails anymore either... Is anyone else having shipping problems with memebox?
> 
> Also, global boxes used to be a place to try out samples/full sized from mid-range korean cosmetics- I don't need a box full of cheap brands I could easily pick out myself for the same price.


I haven't received 16 either.  I live in Australia, and a month for delivery is ridiculous even this side of the world.  I sent them an email, and they requested I wait another 2 weeks grrrrr


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> second email - asking about the boxes and when they will stock up.    I got into some detail about why their current model cannot be good long term and to bring the BOX back into Memebox.  They cannot be shoving us to their shop, when the shop is not fully loaded like Memebox-K and they don't even have the really popular name brands in their shop.   Like this innnisfree product - I had to go to Honest Skin to purchase it.


If they want my money they will have to put the BOX back in MemeBOX because that's what I came for and I won't stick around if there are no boxes, I can shop K-beauty cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

I just got an email saying soothing sista is now delayed. 3 points to my account. December 5 Shipping now....


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

BTW testerkorea put their prices UP on some of their products as I bought the Frozen stuff a few weeks back and all the items have increased since then. Not sure if its across the site but by doing that they can then cut by 30% and looks like you are saving...you're not as it was that price a few weeks back anyway!!

They do have TheYeon stuff now though so off to buy a container shipload of it!!!

Memebox global RIP - it was nice knowing you but I guess China is more lucrative for you now. Feel sorry for the girls at SF but I now have no faith or respect for the management...such a shame as they've killed a successful business in a matter of a month. Way to go memebox!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@biancardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same experience with their products. That massage cream was really bad, and after looking at the ingredients, I can see why. The only product of theirs I actually liked was that polar bear balm from Thanksgiving For Me.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh! I think I might only buy restocks now...

Some restocks I would pounce on,

- Luckyboxes 1-5. - Korea's Most Wanted 1. - FFOT 2

- Superfood. - Cute Wishlist 1. - Nakedboxes!!

- Dessert Box. - Rose Edition. - Skincare

Too much?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 26, 2014)

Woken up brushed teeth reading comments here . Global is one for the pits son can have the skincare . Got excited saw tracking email had coffee. Opened email thought wtf is that number . Drank more coffee. Looked up it's my thankyou sets shipped. Not innisfree or lucky 11 not suprised. Read the Black Friday banter here lolled drank more coffee and took tablets . Looked on addicts group the twats memebox have not said boxes or did I miss that . It's products . Give up the craziness . Not sure what to think anymore really I don't


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 26, 2014)

krystlegoesmeow said:


> I just got an email saying soothing sista is now delayed. 3 points to my account. December 5 Shipping now....


Some people got tracking yesterday these delays are getting worse wonder what product they are waiting for


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Got my beloved The Yeon Hallabong Jeju all in one serum...and peeling toner..and a cute Holika Holika penguin hand cream from TesterKorea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've asked if they can stock the sherbet cooling orange too as that looks fab!

Sorry Memebox..you are too expensive with your products, don't sell a big enough range in your Global store anyway so I've found a new BBB (best beauty buddy) and will be going for long walks in the park and ice cream with them. You don't respect and care for me any more and have let yourself go. I'm not sure what's going through your head right now but its not me or our relationship so its time we parted. I'd like to remain friends but you aren't making it easy to do so. I think you need to sort yourself out soon. Speak to someone, yet help...I know you can be fun and great but lately you've been distant, uncommunicative and annoying. Its not like you so please, get help so I can believe in you again.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## athy (Nov 26, 2014)

My thoughts on spoilers for #17:



Spoiler



The only shara shara product I've tried is the eyeliner from global #16 and I absolutely hated it. So I'm not at all excited, but maybe their skincare is better zz. They're generously sized and if they work well then that'd be great but I'm not optimistic.

The rest of the stuff I don't mind - I actually don't hate the cheek room palette because I've never received a palette in a memebox before! It looks cute and portable and hopefully I like the colours.

I use all my memebox sunscreen :3 It's so hot in Australia.

I'm personally sick of cleansers but I know everyone else will like them.

And I don't mind foils! I haven't seen samples in a global for a while and they used to have them! I'm going travelling soon so I actually want to use all my memebox samples and try everything overseas ^^

I think this box could be a lot worse, we're all just angry from recent events.

It's a good mix of products, and it's a different mix to the last few. 

(Also, I technically paid $0 for this box, but we pay $30 to trial 5 full size products! I think that's something we can't get anywhere else and shouldn't take for granted. And as some have said - shara shara just might be a hit and miss brand, which is fine. Sadly memebox aren't actually obliged to give us nice brands all the time =s)




Having said all that, nope I'm not going to think about what boxes I want restocked for black friday XD That will only lead to disappointment ahahahaha


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know what to do with my outstanding meme orders... most ship quite soon, but lucky #12-14 is ages away. I only paid $10 or so per box but I'm worried either that the boxes will be beyond awful, or that meme will just cancel the idea of boxes and refund in points. I dont even really want to use my $12 from w&amp;c (which I haven't got yet) on shop stuff.

I dont understand why meme is just throwing away customers like this...


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

Question re: Global 17



Spoiler



The foil packets are embarrassing and that lip palette makes me want to stab someone but the Shara Shara skin care, do they do horrible skin care products or are people just sick of the brand? I'm actually keen to try those! Edit: Oh and it's summer here in the land of Oz and I'm still on the hunt for a good facial sunscreen for under makeup so I can't hate that


----------



## athy (Nov 26, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Question re: Global 17
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It seems like a mix of both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think because they're in the CPM2 box as well, and everyone's sick of those


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 26, 2014)

Memebox I'm sorry, don't feel bad, it's not you, it's me. No actually it's you, you couldn't pull through and treat me as I deserve!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

p.s.

I see you have a new girlfriend - Miss China. I happy for you and hope it works out. I know long distance relationship are difficult and I really tried to make it work between us but the spark is gone. Please don't take it out on any of my friends - Miss Australia or Miss USA as its not their fault. They love you too and are sad that you are so unhappy at the moment. I hope you treat Miss China with respect - fancy boxes to begin with are lovely but they need to be consistent or I fear she too will abandon you in the long run for a cheaper and prettier version. Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

athy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ahh yes I see, the shara shara products in the CPM2 box are just so junky, I ended up with them in MCWL4 and K-Style 4. I'm not impressed with those but I am a bit excited to try some of their skincare.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

lol you lot crack me up...

New seasonal song for me atm though... Jingle bells Memebox smells

oh dear that 17 is baaaaad. Sachets are going to be awkward as I have hair down my back. The palette can go to my 12 and 13 year old family friends.

as for the rest so not interested. debating cancelling 18


----------



## theori3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh yes I see, the shara shara products in the CPM2 box are just so junky, I ended up with them in MCWL4 and K-Style 4. I'm not impressed with those but I am a bit excited to try some of their skincare.





Spoiler



I don't think there were any shara shara products in MCW4... but there were a couple in K-Style 4.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 26, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there were any shara shara products in MCW4... but there were a couple in K-Style 4.





Spoiler



You're right, the candy cane I was thinking of is Etude House, my bad  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

That Dermakey She's Second Aurora doesn't half look like the stuff Goldie Hawn and Meryl Streep fought over in the Film "Death Becomes Her" just hope I don't start melting after using it lol!! Though never aging does appeal a little bit...me bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit - spelling

Oh...and if anyone has bought one of those Etude Princess make-up tables - dont whatever you do get the glue on your fingers...it literally won't come off without taking several layers of the epidermis with it! My tube leaked as I was applying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the Global #17, ladies! Here's mine



Spoiler



Overall I only liked 2 items: the Palan shampoo (only because we loved the treatment and I would like to give it a try) Plus, I'm traveling soon too. The other is the suncream. I use suncreams alot in winter too, especially when skiing because you know illumination is kinda high up in the slopes and bad for ya skin etc.

Not keen about the cleanser and that cheekroom is SIGH. Shara Shara I don't hate, but it's just too much of that brand atm and they are *cheap*. Tbh I think ppl hate it because its low in value and not exactly HG either...its things that doesnt really grab my attention and I can do without. Like that aforementioned eyeliner...or that cute necklace from My Lovely Boutique. Pretty, but I prefer to carry my EOS balm ya know..

At this point I rather globals boxes be packed with shampoo, toothpastes, razors and other staple things because the past 2 globals aren't doing that well compared to themed boxes, especially food ones. Man...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Since that is technically the Christmas box it sucks even more. My others are going to beat on it

Which sucks even more as other than Wantable it is my most expensive box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

krystlegoesmeow said:


> I just got an email saying soothing sista is now delayed. 3 points to my account. December 5 Shipping now....


That is strange as I received my tracking email early last night for mine. I thought these boxes were all in stock and ready to go.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

krystlegoesmeow said:


> I just got an email saying soothing sista is now delayed. 3 points to my account. December 5 Shipping now....


mine got a tracking number yesterday and looks to on my way....

Wow - what is going on with Memebox? I wonder if things are delayed now because they need to fix the Innisfree mess?


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine got a tracking number yesterday and looks to on my way....
> 
> Wow - what is going on with Memebox? I wonder if things are delayed now because they need to fix the Innisfree mess?


Yep, looks like I'm the only one so far with it. So strange. Not feeling the love memebox, not feeling the love at all


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That is strange as I received my tracking email early last night for mine. I thought these boxes were all in stock and ready to go.


Same here, It looks so far to be only me with this email. I don't hold hope for innisfree box


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 26, 2014)

I also received the email about the delay in shipping the soothing sista box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT I received my wine and cheese box yesterday and it is complete and I really love everything in it...so not really sure I should complain...!


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> I also received the email about the delay in shipping the soothing sista box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> BUT I received my wine and cheese box yesterday and it is complete and I really love everything in it...so not really sure I should complain...!


I got the email about the wine and cheese bundle too, lol not having much luck at the moment. I feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only person with the soothing sista email


----------



## juless231 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is it bad of me that I'm kinda hoping they put CPM2 boxes on a crazy low sale or bogo? Cause I think I'm gonna want more of the apple cream and serum lol


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

IF nothing improves I think by the middle of next year Memebox will have real issues, if not sooner

I don't want to use the memebox shop when elsewhere is cheaper and faster....


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I would buy CPM2 on BOGOF

but the Memebox is a 20% off promo


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know why they didn't give CPM as a "prize" for the golden ticket promotion, it would have moved some. Has anyone got anything but the $3 golden ticket in their box. They should reduce CPM to $10 or $12 for the black friday sale, it's sort of become the memebox laughing stock and no one is going to pay full price for it anymore


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Most people aren't even getting golden tickets in their boxes now

I am hoping someone gets the big prize in Dirty Gal.


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Most people aren't even getting golden tickets in their boxes now
> 
> I am hoping someone gets the big prize in Dirty Gal.


I got one in While you are sleeping/City girl - $3. I hope they do put them in that one I ordered it too lol.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Would love someone on here to get the big one or at least one of the second or third prizes


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 26, 2014)

krystlegoesmeow said:


> I got the email about the wine and cheese bundle too, lol not having much luck at the moment. I feel a bit better knowing I'm not the only person with the soothing sista email


Haha no apparently I'm in the same club  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I first thought they picked me because at least I received wine and cheese...but obviously it is all completely random


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi guys I hope this is allowed as it's a bit off topic.

I'm losing hope in Memeboxshop now and for some reason (and I could be wrong, in which case I'll feel guilty for doubting them) I can't help thinking there won't be any new boxes on Friday.  And certainly no VIP codes or early access.

So I want to buy some stuff from Beautynetkorea.  What should I get?  I'm a bit of a newbie and never bought anything from them before.  I think I want to try Secret key and I want skincare and a few masks.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think they will have new boxes this friday. I always thought it would be a big sale on existing items....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

for those who are curious about the usps tracking issues - I just spoke to an international rep at usps - they are very much aware of this and this is a bug in the system that was introduced last week. She told me that they are also hoping it will be fixed soon, as they are getting a huge spike in call volume because people cannot track it by themselves right now - she seemed to think maybe next week.

Also, if you have ordered items from ebay and they put in a tracking number that begins with RM on ebay - if you use ebay's tracking - just look at the purchases and click on the tracking number in ebay - that works. Ebay's widget to usps.com seems to be bypassing whatever bug that is on the main usps.com site.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't think they will have new boxes this friday. I always thought it would be a big sale on existing items....


I think you are correct, @biancardi. I wouldn't mind products, personally. The boxes for me have been frustrating or disappointing lately. I had one of the delayed Wine and Cheese. I also ordered Global 17, which per spoilers isn't my favorite box. I'd be happy if I could use my Wine and Cheese amelioration points for something similar to the Benton Value set...maybe something with the Ladykin broccoli products (which I loved from Superfood).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Previously I'd have been excited about a sale but I'm just not interested in the store products (mainly as the Global store sucks). The ONLY thing that I would have bought was the Hallabong but now that I can purchase that somewhere else, I have no desire to go anywhere near the site on Friday as just expect even more disappointment.

The big test will be Monday / next week and whether they release any new boxes. I daresay they'd still sell out almost immediately (as so many people have points to use up) but I'd need to be convinced that it was worth taking the risk as at the moment, its a big fat no.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I have 32 points sitting in my account and nothing I want... unique situation. Plus I have more coming from commission and no longer interested.

As for secret key I am in love with their cooling sleeping mask but that is all of the items I have tried from them.


----------



## juless231 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm thinking I'll be taking a look at some of the other sites you guys mentioned this weekend. Most likely no new boxes and a US only sale won't bring me to Memebox.

Also, sorry for what's going on with you guys and some of those box issues. That sucks so bad. Glad they seem to be attempting to work something out. (Just realized I hadn't said sorry yet in this forum and being a Canadian that inexcusable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes my interest in Memebox is really decreased at this point due to all the issues. Not saying I won't buy from them but this month all I've bought is Global 18 and a few shop items (US shop) so that's a major decrease for me. I still have around 10 boxes coming.

I don't think this break has been good on my wallet though as I've done 2 Testerkorea hauls, a big Innisfree world haul, Beauteque BB bag, Beauteque mask grab bag, several ebay purchases and an ill fated sheet mask bag from a company that shall not be named. So I think I've actually spent more money elsewhere


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes I'm in the UK and it's so annoying when all the best deals and prices are US only.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yes I'm in the UK and it's so annoying when all the best deals and prices are US only.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those deals and prices would be better elsewhere. The USA Exclusives focuses on major brands and popular items. 

And everyone seems to forget that those items are shipped from within the US. If they were to ship those items internationally, shipping would not be free like with the Memeshop. And if you think Memeshop shipping charges are bad, wait until you see them go up 1000% because of how expensive it would be to ship from the US.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

Am I missing something? Is there a reason people think there is going to be restocked boxes on Black Friday, or is that just sort of pulled out of nowhere?

I need to know if I have to prepare for an all nighter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Those deals and prices would be better elsewhere. The USA Exclusives focuses on major brands and popular items.
> 
> And everyone seems to forget that those items are shipped from within the US. If they were to ship those items internationally, shipping would not be free like with the Memeshop. And if you think Memeshop shipping charges are bad, wait until you see them go up 1000% because of how expensive it would be to ship from the US.


Oh I'm not saying that I think it's unfair or anything like that, that it's US only.

Only that it's human nature to feel gutted when you see a great deal and it's US only.

I'm new to this so I don't know many other sites and I'm a bit wary of using ebay.  I posted about an hour ago regarding me making my first purchase from Beautynetkorea.

Don't forget UK customers also have points and promo codes to use specifically on Memeboxshop as well!

Anyway, I think shipping Asian cosmetics from ANY website to the UK would be expensive, they're not the sort of products you can find in the local Superdrug/Boots lol.

Also as a whole cosmetics are cheaper in the US than UK anyway.  But that's a whole other debate!  LOL


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

@@cfisher they posted on Instagram and Facebook yesterday they would have the biggest restock of the year on Black Friday. Didn't specify boxes but I think we were all hoping.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Am I missing something? Is there a reason people think there is going to be restocked boxes on Black Friday, or is that just sort of pulled out of nowhere?
> 
> I need to know if I have to prepare for an all nighter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that got pulled out of desperation and hope - lol

Memebox did state a couple of weeks ago that releases will be on friday, so I think people were hoping for that - but I always thought it was just sales on their shop, not boxes.

boxes are already discounted (as in the content value is more than what we paid for it), so I would have been shocked to see any boxes discounted.


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Also, sorry for what's going on with you guys and some of those box issues. That sucks so bad. Glad they seem to be attempting to work something out. (Just realized I hadn't said sorry yet in this forum and being a Canadian that inexcusable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


This made me laugh so hard. Sorry for laughing, eh.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I know, I think it's just mentioned constantly how unfair it is. But USA Exclusives is separate from Memebox Global. Memebox Global was originally intended for the North American market, they originally were only planning to ship to/within the USA from what I've heard. 

Honestly, the prices aren't great on USA Exclusives stuff. And I know a lot of people are leary about buying from other sites, but there's lots of people on here that constantly buy from Korean skincare sites, and if you go to the Korean skincare thread, there's plenty of people on here that can help you out with that. And the shipping from the US would be FAR higher than shipping from the other sites. I think people forget that most Asian countries have GREATLY reduced shipping options. There's a reason China is taking over eBay with $3 and under items that come with free shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@had706 Oh, people are sort of freaking out about it on Facebook, so I thought maybe Memebox had said something. I do think we're in for some restocked boxes sooner than later, and I know tons of people have canceled boxes recently. But I fear they'll hold those off until after the Black Friday sale. But I'm sure I'll keep checking here and there to be sure.

I think the restocks will be far more exciting for me than the upcoming new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi Ohhhh. People thought they were going to discount the boxes? Yeah...I can't imagine them ever doing that. It would be great, obviously, but their restocks sell out in minutes. They're definitely not going to be THAT generous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Those deals and prices would be better elsewhere. The USA Exclusives focuses on major brands and popular items.
> 
> And everyone seems to forget that those items are shipped from within the US. If they were to ship those items internationally, shipping would not be free like with the Memeshop. And if you think Memeshop shipping charges are bad, wait until you see them go up 1000% because of how expensive it would be to ship from the US.


For me, it's more of a feeling of being left out. I know by the time you factor in shipping and exchange rates I'm better off buying somewhere else. But when they keep promoting all these sales and specials and it's for the US only shop it starts to feel like the rest of the global buyers don't matter. My Canadian inferiority complex is coming out. LOL

ETA: I'm talking about the black friday sale when I say I feel neglected. I've come to terms with the Haul of Fame and previous promos.


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Amy1234 there's some chatting about other k-beauty sites in the Korean/Asian skincare chat post. If we talk about too much it here @@MissJexie will come yell at us for clogging up the thread with off topic posts?!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Well...CPM2 might be reduced but can't see them adding anything else in the way of boxes as makes sense to sell items individually (more profit).

Spent this morning going through all the boxes I've received to date and sorting the stuff into face / serum / lips etc. chucked out 4 empty boxes by combining as my husnand should now be able to get into his wardrobe again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Face seems to be ok so far (after the toner and etude mask yesterday) so hoping I'll not have any eruption this time.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

seachange said:


> I'm afraid, but most probably you will be disappointed. Recent boxes didn't have even the VIP discount, also so far we only seen discount on the nail polish boxes. Well, we might see a 20% discount on CPM2, who knows.


Oh, I'm not expecting new boxes on Black Friday, by any means.  But I agree with you that CPM2 could very well be on sale!

Edited for clarity because I haven't had nearly enough coffee yet this morning.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

@@blinded For this whole Black Friday thing I do think it would be beyond ridiculous for them to get everyone so hyped up only to say it's USA Exclusives, but I really do think there will be sales in the Memeshop as well. And honestly, with how things are playing out...I'm not sure any of us will really have anything to look forward to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

I can see where other people would be annoyed with the US only stuff. But honestly if I didn't have points I would never buy anything from there as it's usually not that good a deal.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 26, 2014)

I think its getting confused somewhere along the line here . Sorry jumping in as home from work . When for instance I and I presume many others talk about when we see a certain product or products for sale and we go oooo . We then see underneath USA only . Now my thought is not that I wish they would ship to Europe from the USA shop . It the thought of it not being able to be bought from the actual memeshop as well. I've never associated it that I would expect the USA shop to ship to UK only that I wish it was put in the global shop as well. Abit like haul of fame some of you have done great choices but we can't share the love and buy as it is only in the USA shop . If they put it in the global shop we would be all over it. But I guess haul of fame is different. As that is only specific for the USA market .

Hope that explains my thought on the USA global thing


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

With them apparently already moving items from the Memeshop to the San Francisco warehouse, I definitely think we're in store for a lot of changes with the shop.

Curious to see how all of this plays out.

But I do think it's silly that they haven't found a way to separate who receives notification of all the USA only stuff. But let's face it, Memebox is horrible with those basic aspects of their site. (I mean, the fact that customer service can't even access tracking just says it all, doesn't it?)


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 26, 2014)

That's what I meant too Aficionado, that they put it in the Global shop -NOT that US shop shipped to UK!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> Let's pretend that the restocks for Friday are boxes. What would your wishlist have on it? For me it would be skincare (I will never stop hoping that restocks), both snail boxes and the first honey box. What am I missing? Milk?


This would be a good game/distraction from all the Memesadness.  On my wishlist are any of the Anti-Aging boxes, Milk, the first Honey one (just got My Honey Box and love it), Snail, Rose, and Step-by-Step Skincare.  I'm so afraid of what might be in new boxes that even though old boxes would have zero element of surprise I'd rather buy them.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

yes, I do not understand why they cannot offer the same items in the global shop as the usa shop. They did it with the memebox branded items...


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@blinded For this whole Black Friday thing I do think it would be beyond ridiculous for them to get everyone so hyped up only to say it's USA Exclusives, but I really do think there will be sales in the Memeshop as well. And honestly, with how things are playing out...I'm not sure any of us will really have anything to look forward to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very true. I have zero expectations for this sale. My poor points are feeling unloved.

Wait, people thought the restock thing meant restocked boxes would be selling at black friday sale prices? I never thought that. That's asking way too much. I'd just love to see some good boxes available.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 26, 2014)

It's wishful thinking that they would stock boxes for Black Friday sales, and I think people automatically thinks boxes because that is what we associate with Memebox.. Though it is pretty much confirmed through the different emails that it is going to be a memeshop sale.. Sad but what can you do besides buying from other stores to show Memebox that you are unhappy with them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

I actually always thought that the black friday sales would be products and value sets only. However their IG post led me to believe that there would be boxes restocked that day in addition to the sale items.

The boxes wouldn't be discounted, just restocked.

I could be wrong as the post was vague.


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I actually always thought that the black friday sales would be products and value sets only. However their IG post led me to believe that there would be boxes restocked that day in addition to the sale items.
> 
> The boxes wouldn't be discounted, just restocked.
> 
> I could be wrong as the post was vague.


That's the same way I interpreted it. Probably wishful thinking on my part, but I want to pretend there is something to look forward too memebox wise.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

Not that it means much of anything....But according to customer service, no restocked boxes are planned for now.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Not that it means much of anything....But according to customer service, no restocked boxes are planned for now.


Oh They lie about that all the time.  last time I asked them they said no and then the very next day there was a big restock.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Not that it means much of anything....But according to customer service, no restocked boxes are planned for now.


Welp, guess I'll be spending my Black Friday money on gifts for others, which is what I should do anyways.  Thanks, Memeboxshop!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Oh They lie about that all the time.  last time I asked them they said no and then the very next day there was a big restock.


In all fairness, restocks aren't usually planned. There's only been one or possibly two restocks (someone help me out here?) ever that I know of. So customer service wouldn't really know about the regular restocks. And the customer service in San Francisco I'm sure knows absolutely nothing about when they just so happen to restock boxes over in Korea (which is where they are usually handled, other than those major restock events).

However...I do trust that this means that they're not planning on restocks for Friday. Which to me means it's not part of this Black Friday thing.

And isn't that what most of us were wondering?


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness, restocks aren't really planned generally. There's only been one or possibly two restocks (someone help me out here?) ever that I know of. So customer service definitely would know nothing about the random restocks. And the customer service in San Francisco I'm sure knows absolutely nothing about when they just so happen to restock boxes over in Korea (which is where they are usually handled, other than those major restock events).
> 
> However...This does mean that they're most likely not planning on restocks for Friday. Which for me would imply that it's definitely not part of this whole Black Friday event.
> 
> And isn't that what most of us were wondering?


I can only remember one time they announced there were going to be restocks ahead of time. And it was less than impressive. I re-read the instagram thing, and I think they purposely made it vague and sound like it could be boxes. Bad memebox for getting us excited. Why must you disappoint us?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness, restocks aren't usually planned. There's only been one or possibly two restocks (someone help me out here?) ever that I know of. So customer service wouldn't really know about the regular restocks. And the customer service in San Francisco I'm sure knows absolutely nothing about when they just so happen to restock boxes over in Korea (which is where they are usually handled, other than those major restock events).
> 
> However...I do trust that this means that they're not planning on restocks for Friday. Which to me means it's not part of this Black Friday thing.
> 
> And isn't that what most of us were wondering?


Actually the time I asked them, the restock was planned since they sent out a newsletter for it. So I think they knew about it.. *shrug*

I highly doubt there will be restocks on Friday but I'll be happy to be proven wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah they posted on IG "we are restocking some of our all-time bestsellers. Can you guess what they are?" Seems intentionally misleading as boxes to me as their bestsellers have been boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

Ahahaha

I guess they know that restocked boxes would be far more exciting than anything else they are about to offer us on Friday.

Not so interested in their Black Friday thing, but...

We must have restocked boxes coming sooner than later. Here's hoping we get them soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 26, 2014)

Guys, one question about TesterKorea - can you recommend how to order to get preferential shipping? Is it better to divide items into smaller orders or get one huge order? The shipping seems really steep.


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

@@Paulina PS it's by weight so I don't think it matters if it's multiple orders. I think people have been breaking them up to avoid customs charges. My experience is the lower prices even out the shipping costs. If you have anything heavy like glass bottles etc. you might want take it out of your order.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Not that it means much of anything....But according to customer service, no restocked boxes are planned for now.


Urgh, seriously, Memebox just shoots themselves in the foot time and again. Fans are thinking box restocks and they're excited, but if boxes aren't restocked they aren't going to buy 20% off shop items, but rather add another pebble to the hate side of the scale and go spend elsewhere.
@@cfisher when did you receive that email?


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh My Lips box sold out...


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 26, 2014)

Gave in and ordered Beauteque November Bag in lack of Memeboxes


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 26, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> Gave in and ordered Beauteque November Bag in lack of Memeboxes


You won't regret it! It's a really nice one. 



Candycat2000 said:


> Oh My Lips box sold out...


Wait... Does that mean the CPM2 is the only box left in stock? Ick.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> You won't regret it! It's a really nice one.
> 
> Wait... Does that mean the CPM2 is the only box left in stock? Ick.


No, I think All About Brows is still there.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 26, 2014)

I can't believe that there are only two boxes left! What are they going to put in luckyboxes 12-14?!? Will they be the cpm2 disguised as luckyboxes???

I don't see why they couldn't do a restock of boxes without any further discount for black friday. I am sure that by now memebox has gotten the idea that we want boxes, and I am sure that they want to make money!

Maybe they do earn enough from the shop at the moment, and probably their profit from the shop is higher than the boxes. Or we will just have back some boxes after black friday/holidays/the changes in us.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

i am starting to wonder if prizes 1 to 5 in the golden tickets are as mythical as a unicorn


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 26, 2014)

And now Yet and Ariul Value sets sitting in my basket...wanted to wait until Friday and maybe use that 20% off code but the more I follow this thread the less I'm sure it makes sense


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

@ The email was from yesterday, it's on an email account/Memebox account that I don't check regularly so I didn't notice it until today. 

I'm really hoping they do have restocks soon, but I really don't think it would make sense for them to do it during the Black Friday thing anyways. I mean, it makes sense and benefits us as customers, but I don't think it helps them profit wise. And contrary to what a lot of people on Memebox Addicts seem to think , I don't think Memebox is very concerned with us right now.

@@Jane George In regards to the "winning tickets"....It's beyond suspicious that not a single 4th or 5th place prize has shown up. I figured first, and possibly even second and third, would go out in later boxes...But nothing other than a dumb $3 off so far? Yikes.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i am starting to wonder if prizes 1 to 5 in the golden tickets are as mythical as a unicorn


I've been thinking that


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Does it matter about the golden ticket? It'll probably be 10 boxes for 2nd, 5 for 3rd and 3 for 4th. Then you HAVE to buy CPM2 as there are no other boxes left mwhahahaha!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

And first must be spent on boxes only and within a timeframe. No new boxes till CPM2 has been sold out...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George In regards to the "winning tickets"....It's beyond suspicious that not a single 4th or 5th place prize has shown up. I figured first, and possibly even second and third, would go out in later boxes...But nothing other than a dumb $3 off so far? Yikes.


That we know of.  Probably the majority of people who get Memeboxes don't post here or on FB, or keep their prize under wraps.

In other news, I read that the Peach &amp; Lily Seoulcialite Box is up for preorder again.  How do you all think this box compares to Memebox?  Thanks.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail I wasn't trying to imply I don't think this means that no one out there has received them. But considering how many hundreds of people post about such things, I do think if a good number of them had gone out someone would have brought it to everyone's attention by now. Like with the Jackpot box, look how many people posted about the 2nd and 3rd place boxes?

And it would be very Memebox for them to wait until the last round of batches for the big winners.

But....I still think there isn't many 4th or 5th places, and I think most people assumed there would be a lot of 4th and 5th place tickets. Especially considering how well spread out the Jackpot boxes were.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 26, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail The Peach &amp; Lily box was a quality box for sure.

Not as high a value box as some of our past Memeboxes, but a really good deal nonetheless.

The main complaint is that a few of the items were travel size as opposed to full size. And one product was a one time use thing.

But the rest of it was great.

You should check out some of the unboxings.

Oh and the presentation is fantastic, so it would make a nice gift!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

How many people think the Innisfree box will be canceled. If they had problems getting one product for a box, how are they going to get 5-6 products for a box. I really hope it doesn't come to that as I was looking forward to the box. I guess if the ball drops, we will get an email soon.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@TheSilverNail I wasn't trying to imply I don't think this means that no one out there has received them. But considering how many hundreds of people post about such things, I do think if a good number of them had gone out someone would have brought it to everyone's attention by now. Like with the Jackpot box, look how many people posted about the 2nd and 3rd place boxes?
> 
> And it would be very Memebox for them to wait until the last round of batches for the big winners.
> 
> But....I still think there isn't many 4th or 5th places, and I think most people assumed there would be a lot of 4th and 5th place tickets. Especially considering how well spread out the Jackpot boxes were.


I get you now, thanks.  I predict the grand prize will be changed to a free Memebox a month for life.... the box being CPM2, of course.  :blink:


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you imagine, you won $1000 in memeboxes and the only available box being cpm2! lol!!! That's another way to push people to spend in memeshop.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I get you now, thanks.  I predict the grand prize will be changed to a free Memebox a month for life.... the box being CPM2, of course.  :blink:


I really want to know what the 4th and 5th place tickets are for.

I seriously want one of them to be for the CP2 box.

Anything to clear those babies out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really want to know what the 4th and 5th place tickets are for.
> 
> I seriously want one of them to be for the CP2 box.
> 
> Anything to clear those babies out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't say that, LOL

With my luck it would be the golden ticket I get in my Dirty Gal box, and I don't want another CPM2


----------



## Leinith (Nov 26, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare
Yeah, especially considering it's supposed to ship in the next 24 hours.  I hope it isn't canceled too, but if it is, it'd be nice if we were promptly informed instead of not hearing anything until several days after it "ships".  I don't have a lot of confidence at this point though.


----------



## Andi B (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> How many people think the Innisfree box will be canceled. If they had problems getting one product for a box, how are they going to get 5-6 products for a box. I really hope it doesn't come to that as I was looking forward to the box. I guess if the ball drops, we will get an email soon.


I have already placed a preemptive order from Innisfree so I won't be sad when this happens.  Boy, do I feel like I got a lot for $50!  It's almost like back in the day when Memeboxes were so great!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 26, 2014)

What a disheartening day(s) of Memenews. I felt like things were abysmal in August, then they started to pick up in September, October was flipping awesome, and this month is suddenly the worst. It was my last VIP month and I couldn't even use my codes.

Also I totally missed that Instagram buttcrack thing?! I looked up the hashtag this morning but the photo was gone. Wtf was that about. A playing card... ? ...In someone's butt? That doesn't even make sense, and it doesn't even sound like something sexy that was accidentally posted, so my head is quietly exploding over here.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Only that it's human nature to feel gutted when you see a great deal and it's US only.
> 
> I'm new to this so I don't know many other sites and I'm a bit wary of using ebay.  I posted about an hour ago regarding me making my first purchase from Beautynetkorea.


I agree with you about the US thing, even though I'm in the US, when it comes to deals but most of the time you're not missing anything. Their prices are super jacked up and you can find better deals elsewhere. 
@ has mentioned a few eBay sellers that she's dealt with in the past and that she trusts. I don't want to misquote her, even though I believe I've purchased from their shops, so I'm going to let her respond.

I've only ordered from WishTrend so that's all I'm able to comment on with regard to other Korean suppliers but I was very happy with my experience even though it took a smidge over 3 weeks to arrive.

@@cfisher I received my Memeshop order today and FINALLY have the Neogen Camel Milk in hand. You know I love their products but what do you think of the scent? I only tried it on my hands and it doesn't seem to linger but seriously, add a little something to that stinky ass camel milk to make it smell better!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Don't say that, LOL
> 
> With my luck it would be the golden ticket I get in my Dirty Gal box, and I don't want another CPM2


Hahah, the $3 tickets are quite useless.

And at least you could gift that ticket to someone! I mean....Not EVERYONE knows about Memebox, and if they don't know about the disaster that is CP2...Maybe they'll think it's some amazing gesture?

Okay, seriously. CP2 needs to go.

I vote that Memebox uses this opportunity for some great press. Maybe donate them to women's shelters or orphanages. Send them over to the troops. Sell them at a charity auction (they start those at 99 cents, right?)

I mean, really. Changing the cover endlessly, and selling out every other box, isn't helping much at all. Obviously, nothing will move that silly box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

Leinith said:


> @@LoveSkinCare
> 
> Yeah, especially considering it's supposed to ship in the next 24 hours.  I hope it isn't canceled too, but if it is, it'd be nice if we were promptly informed instead of not hearing anything until several days after it "ships".  I don't have a lot of confidence at this point though.


I hope they don't wait to long to tell us something. I ordered it with CPM2 because I wanted express shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 26, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I haven't opened mine yet to be honest, because I have so many heavy creams opened already. I do think I know what you mean though, and I've had another camel milk product and donkey milk products that don't have the most pleasant scent. I think with goat milk and regular milk products the scent tends to be subtle or is hidden beneath floral or vanilla type scents. 

When I use such things that have a scent that bother me on my face, a lot of times I'll just use a light floral facial mist afterwards. And if you use it on your body, you can always mix in a hand cream (hand creams tend to have a stronger scent than lotions from my experience).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

@@cfisher Also surprised by how small it was but that's my bad for not checking. If I had realized I certainly would have ordered more than one. This cream seems a bit lighter than the Neogen Code9 from Chocolate Mania (which I LOVE but even I can't apply this every night because it's that heavy) and I'm super excited to try it. Thanks for the mist idea, I have several of these laying around, I never have any idea what to do with them. Being in a kitchen all day doesn't seem the appropriate place to mist the kitchen filth to my face even further and when I'm at home I'm lucky if I can find time anymore to put a mask on before I fall asleep on the couch watching TV. This new business and my crazy early morning hours are leaving me exhausted.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

flushblush said:


> What a disheartening day(s) of Memenews. I felt like things were abysmal in August, then they started to pick up in September, October was flipping awesome, and this month is suddenly the worst. It was my last VIP month and I couldn't even use my codes.
> 
> Also I totally missed that Instagram buttcrack thing?! I looked up the hashtag this morning but the photo was gone. Wtf was that about. A playing card... ? ...In someone's butt? That doesn't even make sense, and it doesn't even sound like something sexy that was accidentally posted, so my head is quietly exploding over here.


I think it's a pun.  The owner is hinting that, despite the disappointing news about Black Friday sales, they have... wait for it... an ace in the hole.

_&lt;drum rimshot -- thank you, thank you, I'll be doing standup comedy all week&gt;_


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

On a happier note than what is currently going on with Memebox, I decided to purge from both my Trade products and my personal stash to send a care package to my friend and her daughter. Her husband is dying slowly from a cancer that's all over his body now and she's at her wits end. Her daughter, Marlee, LOVES makeup and even does tutorials on YouTube, and Stacy has complained the stress of it all is making her look old. We talked a bit about Korean skincare last night and she was excited to try everything. It feels good to let so much go.

The box which is 6 inches high is stacked to the brim...



Spoiler









Now I suppose I should find and copy all the cards so they know what they're receiving. Not a happy project at all.


----------



## Fae (Nov 26, 2014)

The lack of memeboxes = huge testerkorea order! I ended up spending more than I do in a month on Memebox though! In my defence, it was a bunch of stuff which I've been wanting to buy for ages! Yay! ^o^

I still have points, so I hope the Black Friday Sale has some good stuff at least!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Memejunkie that's a lovely gift to send and will be appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## Sara Faas (Nov 26, 2014)

I decided to still get both my Wine and Cheese boxes. But now I have a bunch of memepoints I want to spend! I was thinking of getting the Yet set, but I will kick myself if there is actually something good on Friday.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Memejunkie that's a lovely gift to send and will be appreciated I'm sure.


It's funny that Stacy and I met years ago as a result of boards similar to MUT. We were both trading live music (I'm soooo showing my age here...think Grateful Dead and how they supported live music trade) and there was a group of us that would meet several times a year in various cities across the US to see Dave Matthews Band. Anyway, that's how we met one day and she is literally my 'SoulSista'. It breaks my heart that I'm not closer and can't help like I would if we lived in the same state but hopefully this Memebox care package will bring a little sunshine to her otherwise bleak days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 26, 2014)

The memebox brand eyeshadows and blushes have been added to the shop. Meh.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

anyone got these to try out? want to know about pigmentation on these blushers/eyeshadows


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

blinded said:


> The memebox brand eyeshadows and blushes have been added to the shop. Meh.


Did they send out the shadows to any of our Bloggers here for review? That would have been smart before releasing them for Black Friday since many seem to be on the fence about their exclusive products.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

great minds @@MemeJunkie. so tempted to use points and code on these tbh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

So I got the WTF box and the first product is truly a wonderful treasure find. I was so geeked out while translating the list here is the product and ingredient list:



Spoiler



Skindeco Comedo AC Power Serum 50g, $36

Allium Sativum (Garlic) Bulb Extract, Zingiber Officinale (Ginger) Root Extract, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Centella Asiatica Extract, Niacinamide, Rosa Centifolia Flower Water, Glycerin, Myrothamnus Flabellifolia Leaf Extract, Arctium Lappa Root Extract, Buckwheat Sprout Extract, Ambergris (fossilized whale vomit) extract, Sodium Hyaluronate, Zanthoxylum Piperitum Fruit Extract, Pulsatilla Koreana Extract, Usnea Barbata (Lichen) Extract, 1,2-Hexanediol, Butylene Glycol, Illicium Verum (Anise) Fruit Extract, Salix Alba (Willow) Bark Extract, Red Ginseng Extract / Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Acanthopanax Senticosus (Eleuthero) Root Extract, Pistacia Lentiscus (Mastic) Gum, Arnica Montana Flower Extract, Lactobacillus/ Panax Ginseng Root Ferment Filtrate, Polygonum Cuspidatum Root Extract, Scutellaria Baicalensis Root Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Anthemis Nobilis Flower Extract, Adenosine, Acetyl Hexapeptide-8, Sodium Carbomer, Trehalose, Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract.



Zero water. Glycerin way down the list. AMBERGRIS EXRACT!?!?!? It's just packed with crazy actives, I'm so excited. This is what I'm about! Oh, and another product is really cool--the:



Spoiler



MUMUR Air Waterdrop Cooling Hand Cream Snow Blossom

It actually changes from this...hmm...fluffy gel consistency to water consistency right after it hits your hand. It doesn't have fragrance either.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

USPS tracking for Registered Mail is working again! Yay!


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> USPS tracking for Registered Mail is working again! Yay!


OMG thank god!!! I cannot wait to track my omg4 and global 17...


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

They should have sent these to the memebox ambassadors as we need to see the quality and the pigmentation.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

They are looking for a new collaborator on Instagram btw (details also on Facebook page). Kiss of death if your name is CutiepieMarzia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> USPS tracking for Registered Mail is working again! Yay!


Really? Where are you seeing this - on the USPS site? because nothing is pulling up for me there or on aftership


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> OMG thank god!!! I cannot wait to track my omg4 and global 17...


I hear you, I have left a pink signed card on my front door all week since I had no idea when my orders would arrive. The only way I found out it was working again was that Aftership app started pinging me with notification updates for all my packages I put in it to track.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

kbabe said:


> Really? Where are you seeing this - on the USPS site? because nothing is pulling up for me there or on aftership


I started getting updated on Aftership app, so I went to the USPS website and entered a few tracking numbers to check and they were all there.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 26, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> They are looking for a new collaborator on Instagram btw (details also on Facebook page). Kiss of death if your name is CutiepieMarzia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yep only 4 and a half people i tagged ,pony fannserviced with admin lizzy, harlot of beauty and koreanlovesbeauty ,


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So I got the WTF box and the first product is truly a wonderful treasure find. I was so geeked out while translating the list here is the product and ingredient list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are seriously making me unhappy that I cancelled my Value Set as opposed to taking the 12 points. Both of these products are totally up my alley!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol I would collab on a second dirty gal box


----------



## princesskelly (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I hear you, I have left a pink signed card on my front door all week since I had no idea when my orders would arrive. The only way I found out it was working again was that Aftership app started pinging me with notification updates for all my packages I put in it to track.


i just got a new phone so I havent gotten a chance to put it in...thanks for letting us know!! my omg4 has finally left LA... i guess i'll get it next week sometime.. haha


----------



## had706 (Nov 26, 2014)

The Memebox blush and eyeshadow has been on the Korea site for a bit and there are reviews in...Korean if you want to try to translate them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are quite a few make Memebox makeup products yet coming our way it seems.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I started getting updated on Aftership app, so I went to the USPS website and entered a few tracking numbers to check and they were all there.


 All USPS site gives me is: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

And the Aftership website doesn't give me anything at all. Maybe the app is better?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep only 4 and a half people i tagged ,pony fannserviced with admin lizzy, harlot of beauty and koreanlovesbeauty ,


AHAHHHAHAHA THANK YOU!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> i just got a new phone so I havent gotten a chance to put it in...thanks for letting us know!! my omg4 has finally left LA... i guess i'll get it next week sometime.. haha


You're welcome! I know everyone was wondering when it would be back up. So glad I'll know when to put the card on the door now, LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I added miss jexie and fanserviced


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 26, 2014)

kbabe said:


> All USPS site gives me is: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> And the Aftership website doesn't give me anything at all. Maybe the app is better?


When did you box ship? It will say that until it hits NY or LA depending where your box comes into the U.S. When the USPS site was not working mine all said Alert not able to track, so if you are seeing that Origin post is preparing shipment then the tracking is working. Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> yep only 4 and a half people i tagged ,pony fannserviced with admin lizzy, harlot of beauty and koreanlovesbeauty ,


aww thank you! I wish i could tag #makeuptalk so they would let us ALL curate a box haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Some are odd choices to me and never going to happen like essiebutton lol


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 26, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> When did you box ship? It will say that until it hits NY or LA depending where your box comes into the U.S. When the USPS site was not working mine all said Alert not able to track, so if you are seeing that Origin post is preparing shipment then the tracking is working. Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've got about a dozen pkgs shipping right now, some as far back as the first of the this month. They can't ALL be sitting in customs, hopefully!  But anyway, thanks.  At least I'm not getting the dreaded alert message, so that's a plus! Maybe they're still in the process of updating further...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I added miss jexie and fanserviced


Gaaaah--the amazing thing is that no matter what beauty diva they manage to pick up next, the person's box won't be even as good as the first two Dirty Gal spoilers! Seriously, @JaneGeorge, from the looks of it, I'm going to faceplant and cry in your collab box.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Ironically I want to watch someone unboxing the dirty gal box as mine is being shipped standard


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Gaaaah--the amazing thing is that no matter what beauty diva they manage to pick up next, the person's box won't be even as good as the first two Dirty Gal spoilers! Seriously, @JaneGeorge, from the looks of it, I'm going to faceplant and cry in your collab box.


Totally agree! I am sensing a winner with the Dirty Gal box! We need a good one after all this MEH lately!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Tbh my biggest wish is a Lizzie review of dirty gal


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

Can anyone who can read Korean tell what the blush and eyeshadow reviews say on the Memebox Korean site?  I can't even get to the site because my browser wants to force me to use the U.S. one.

At any rate, if the eyeshadows are the same in pigmentation etc. as the Pony Palette, I'm not excited.  I got that palette and it's OK but not IMO anything special that you can't find in a drugstore or beauty supply store around here.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Tbh I wouldn't buy them as a urban decay palette is similar price to the set or a palette by the balm.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 26, 2014)

Wasn't going to order the dirty gal box but caved as the first spoiler looked interesting. The smurf stuff looks fun too so hoping the rest is a keeper too!

Have made up a mini box for my mum with some of the stuff from CPM2 box (including an apple tox and the clover lip balm) so will give her it at Christmas. Think I might also make one up for my MIL as well as have loads of those apples and I find them a bit sticky for my liking. Means I'm not chucking them in the bin. MIL also normally gets me some Champany shower stuff as part of my Christmas present so would be nice to give her a little box too....though not sure if she would use the products if she couldn't read what the ingredients are! Still, its the thought that counts isn't it!?


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 26, 2014)

I hope I get my W+C points soon - I want to grab that Missha holiday essence set.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh my biggest wish is a Lizzie review of dirty gal


AHAHAHAHAH--I will totally do a Lizzie review of Dirty Gal! LOLOLOL This box needs to be an _event_--we need fun, happy things in the Memeland right now!

edit: I will start working on my hand strength to make it through all of the screaming/fangirling bits.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

with my luck they have oversold and I will get a 'i'm sorry we couldn't do your order' note lol.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

I was just trying to see if Google translate could do anything with the reviews (not really) and I saw Memebox HAIR TREATMENT!?!?? Memebox, you need to stop.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Holy moly... Hair treatment.... I just want palan heavily discounted in the shop or the cherry blossom one


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> So I got the WTF box and the first product is truly a wonderful treasure find. I was so geeked out while translating the list here is the product and ingredient list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been really excited about that first product since I saw it spoiled - both really, but that first product should have been in the OMG4 box. Now that I've read the ingredients, I think it really needed to be in the OMG4 box!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have been really excited about that first product since I saw it spoiled


Seriously--check out that CosDNA slay: http://cosdna.com/eng/cosmetic_bbf8166761.html [&lt;--this leads to a WTF spoiler]. Zero smell, good texture. The rest of the box could be a giant fail (it's not) and that would still make it worthwhile.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

they didn't send out any eyeshadows to me, but I did pick up two of them - queen &amp; soul versions. Those were the 2 I was drooling over at Memebox-K

Once I get them, I will swatch them - most likely will write a mini review.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously--check out that CosDNA slay: http://cosdna.com/eng/cosmetic_bbf8166761.html [&lt;--this leads to a WTF spoiler]. Zero smell, good texture. The rest of the box could be a giant fail (it's not) and that would still make it worthwhile.


Can I add those ingredients to my blog - I will reference and link your blog to mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know folks didn't like the WTF box initially, but I have been researching into the products while I wait for my damn bundle to arrive - and I really think it is a good box. What color of the choux did you get?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

@@biancardi please. I am a lip, cheek and eyeshadow junkie and wouldn't mind seeing them.

wouldn't mind seeing if they'll make lip pencils or lipsticks too as that is really where my interest lies... i feel for my instagram followers as my lips are seen a lot lol


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder when super Luckybox 11 spoilers are going to start showing up


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi please. I am a lip, cheek and eyeshadow junkie and wouldn't mind seeing them.
> 
> wouldn't mind seeing if they'll make lip pencils or lipsticks too as that is really where my interest lies... i feel for my instagram followers as my lips are seen a lot lol


I will do so!! I wanted to pick up a blush, but the color I want isn't available in the USA shop!! If it shows up on friday (as there are some other things I want to get), I will get that as well...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Can I add those ingredients to my blog - I will reference and link your blog to mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I know folks didn't like the WTF box initially, but I have been researching into the products while I wait for my damn bundle to arrive - and I really think it is a good box. What color of the choux did you get?


Yeah! I'm posting the unboxing now--they'll be easy to find in case my post here gets lost.

Lemon. It's a non-greasy, way dialed-back version of the Chosungah pact. It's nice--not sure that it does a lot (or that the color matters), but the finish is dry so hey, welcome to my face.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 26, 2014)

So my missing dessert box said on November 4th that it departed inward office of exchange. Now 22 DAYS LATER it says origin post is preparing shipment. Where were you for 22 days?? God knows how long it'll take to get to me. Ridiculous. But at least Aftership/USPS is working now!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

All of my boxes say "origin post preparing shipment" and I know that the three boxes I'm waiting on were all on flights to the US last Friday/Saturday, so I think the system isn't still totally working because those boxes have definitely been in customs for at least four days each now but it says nothing about that on the USPS website.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

if it is in customs, it won't update until it is scanned thru and about to leave...


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 26, 2014)

I tried one of the products in omg4,



Spoiler



the shara shara Secret magic lipstick. I got the blue shade that turns into pink. I have to say that I really like it! It has a nice matte finish, it's a warm pink colour and it stays on my lips for hours! I tried it as a joke at the beginning, I didn't expect anything, but it turned out a very nice lipstick!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> if it is in customs, it won't update until it is scanned thru and about to leave...


Really? Last time mine had an update when it first reached customs, and then there were no updates again until it left.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I got the green to pink and it is nice. For a minute I thought you were gonna say the masks


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Really? Last time mine had an update when it first reached customs, and then there were no updates again until it left.


the way it has been explained to me is that it doesn't scan thru customs right away. It can be sitting on a palette for days before it is scanned. Then after it is scanned, it goes to another palette to be shipped out, which means it is on its way out, but it could still take a day or so before it gets to the next sorting station.

if you had something that showed customs, then it is on its way out - could already been at the next sorting station and they haven't scanned it yet.

a few times, I will have mine scanned thru customs and not get any movement for DAYS and then wham, it is scanned at my local PO.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the way it has been explained to me is that it doesn't scan thru customs right away. It can be sitting on a palette for days before it is scanned. Then after it is scanned, it goes to another palette to be shipped out, which means it is on its way out, but it could still take a day or so before it gets to the next sorting station.
> 
> if you had something that showed customs, then it is on its way out - could already been at the next sorting station and they haven't scanned it yet.
> 
> a few times, I will have mine scanned thru customs and not get any movement for DAYS and then wham, it is scanned at my local PO.


Ah got it! Last time (which was my first and only Memebox so far) it scanned as "sorted through ISC facility" almost immediately so I thought that was the scan for when it entered customs.

Right now I'm waiting on two Memeboxes, an Etude House, and an Innisfree haul and none of them had that "ISC facility" scan so I thought it was still down. What you said makes sense. I want to see my Innisfree one get scanned though! That has EMS shipping but I'm figuring since I haven't seen anything get scanned so far today nothing is going to move until Friday :/ womp.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 26, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I tried one of the products in omg4,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I REALLY like that one too! It's a perfect pink and stays for hours! Not drying, pretty matte. It's great, hard to believe it's that brand!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 26, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Ah got it! Last time (which was my first and only Memebox so far) it scanned as "sorted through ISC facility" almost immediately so I thought that was the scan for when it entered customs.
> 
> Right now I'm waiting on two Memeboxes, an Etude House, and an Innisfree haul and none of them had that "ISC facility" scan so I thought it was still down. What you said makes sense. I want to see my Innisfree one get scanned though! That has EMS shipping but I'm figuring since I haven't seen anything get scanned so far today nothing is going to move until Friday :/ womp.


if you want to see the movement in Korea, try https://www.aftership.com/courier/

I use this to see the departure from Korea and then start tracking it on usps.com

I ordered innisfree yesterday and it is on its way out of korea using aftership


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks. My Innisfree one has more info since it's EMS shipping and I can see that it's in Chicago, but for my Memeboxes it just shows "departure from outward office of exchange" and no updates since the 21st now. Oh well. They'll get here eventually. but I want them NOW!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 26, 2014)

Got my Soothing Sista box!  I know there weren't any real surprises, but I'm very happy I got the "Red Ribbon" lipstick.  That Revecen water pack smells fantastic -- hard to describe but kind of like when you walk through the cosmetics area of a high-end department store, does that make sense?


----------



## seachange (Nov 26, 2014)

Hm, just noticed that my lost at sea order with the 7 seconds mask eventually shipped on the 31 Oct, shows as origin USA and tracking number with Korea post, Well, I'm not in the USA, and that was on global site with the free shipping, I guess it's time to accept that I will never receive this one, oh dear!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

The pure smile snail hand cream smells yum! I didn't expect that


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

edited for repeat post


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I have seen something I want in the shop I want... Should I buy now with free ship code or wait until Friday?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have seen something I want in the shop I want... Should I buy now with free ship code or wait until Friday?


Looks like there is no one around - imho if you want it and would be so disappointed if you missed it get it, that's my philosophy anyway.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

lol i dont think it will sell out tbh...  it is a 3d brush set

ohhh found a cheaper one


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

Are the brushes good? Have you tried them?


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 26, 2014)

Man, I miss being able to use a 4 digit and a 6 digit code every month.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

@@UberClaire I miss boxes


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I think you can use both of mine this month as one is affiliate and one is influencer... i could be wrong though


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@UberClaire I miss boxes


boxes are an endangered species

sorry yes i use the 3d tosowoong brush atm and really like it. It seems to give a better clean when I use it.


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think you can use both of mine this month as one is affiliate and one is influencer... i could be wrong though


I tried both of yours, but they both came back as invalid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used one $5 off blogger code this month previously.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

bummer. I thought they were different


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

i got the tosowoong and 2 brush heads for $11 total lol

plus the rest came from w and cheese bundle refund

bargain especially as it is cheaper than direct from tosowoong


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

I know it's only $1 but recently I filled out a questionnaire on a product from one of my boxes and was told I would get 1 point for it, but still nothing, did anyone get their 1 point?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 26, 2014)

I haven't on quite a few and just ignore them now


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 26, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I haven't on quite a few and just ignore them now


It's really the principle - I guess I won't either


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

Oooooo it's thanksgiving in the U.S. that's why it's so quiet! Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

yep ppl getting tanked i think.

5am here thou


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm in US and it's not quite thanksgiving but close. 9pm night before on west coast! And thanks, but man it's tons of work! Everybody is busy prepping or sleeping in US now I guess! Just opened a hard cider and a book, yes!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep ppl getting tanked i think.
> 
> 5am here thou


I know! Why are we awake?


----------



## theori3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the happy Thanksgiving! Just finished making two loaves of chocolate chip pumpkin bread, and have a sweet potato pie in the oven.

As for the survey Memepoint, I think they usually take a fair amount of time to be added to the account. If nothing shows up in a couple of weeks, maybe email them.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

I am finishing my nanowrimo then going to look at my messed up blog... poor thing has been neglected


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Thanks for the happy Thanksgiving! Just finished making two loaves of chocolate chip pumpkin bread, and have a sweet potato pie in the oven.
> 
> As for the survey Memepoint, I think they usually take a fair amount of time to be added to the account. If nothing shows up in a couple of weeks, maybe email them.


Wow that sounds amazing!!!

I'll do that thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yep ppl getting tanked i think


HA! More like helping husband as he tries to roast a turkey. My response is "yes, yes, honey, thermometer, sorry can't help, unboxing right now." ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

@ multi task... unbox, get tanked and try to cook a turkey... that won't end in disaster... i promise

btw i think that pic would be great memebox box cover... dont see the issue in it at all... you need to curate a memebox with that cover

but lizzie needs to be on cover too staring at them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been making like, a million pumpkin breads since that's my job every year for Thanksgiving haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to be at my family's house at 11am tomorrow and I'm still not asleep...

ahh the life of a night owl...never tired at night...tired ALL DAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also...is it wrong that I didn't promote the eye shadow or the blush because I have no idea what the quality is for one, and for another, I'm not interested in helping memebox promote their makeup line because they have no interest in taking 5 minutes to write an e-mail explaining why there are NO BOXES and no new releases, no explanations, no information on what we should expect....

sigh. ok. breathe, Rachel.

I'm going to go play around with my hoard of skincare and remind myself that no new boxes just means I have more time to use up the zillion things I currently have. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

I am going to look up and make pumpkin bread - and I will add chocolate chips to it, and my OH will think I've been replaced with a clone when he comes back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Also...is it wrong that I didn't promote the eye shadow or the blush because I have no idea what the quality is for one, and for another, I'm not interested in helping memebox promote their makeup line because they have no interest in taking 5 minutes to write an e-mail explaining why there are NO BOXES and no new releases, no explanations, no information on what we should expect....


THIS^^ YES. Having received no heads up about the launch, my feeling was "Oh, really? New...stuff? Hmm, good luck with that! Peace out!"


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

It is impossible to promote without knowing what they are like tbh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> btw i think that pic would be great memebox box cover... dont see the issue in it at all... you need to curate a memebox with that cover


bahahahahhah--this round of inquiries about faves actually pulled out some legit names in kbeauty!!! Who said they were flattered and interested!! I would love for Liah Yoo or Jen [whatever her name is] were to do collab boxes--they're the real deal, very cool.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> It is impossible to promote without knowing what they are like tbh


The surface texture looks like the Pony palette--I wouldn't be surprised if they're by the same company.

The thing is, without the star power of Pony and with a world of makeup on my walk from the subway to the office, why Memebox eyeshadow and blush instead of the same products made by a different brand? What's the special factor that makes it a better choice than something else? I like the palette because it's affordable and it covers a lot of ground while still seeming pulled together. But single eyeshadows and blushes? mmm I'm just not jumping over this one. I suspect that they're good quality, but ... so are a lot of things that I don't buy.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

I love how Memebox is basically dead right now, and this thread has just completely exploded in the past few days. I can't even try to stay caught up on here now!

I just received my Little Merimaid box today, has anyone tried out the Dearberry product or the serum by any chance? Trying to figure out which items to keep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa Oh my goodness. I'm jumping on the bandwagon. I suddenly feel the need to bake Pumpkin Bread or Muffins. With a Cheesecake Swirl. Mmmm.

@ Did you notice how Meme-K has so many items from Be The Skin lately? Here's hoping they start carrying your face polish in the global shop at a similar price!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

all in they are about same price as a urban decay palette if not more expensive. plus if I want korean eyeshadow I will go for a different brand that is more established or cuter packaging


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

To me there seems to be something off about the colour tones too, that orange doesn't look right on the model, it could be her colouring, but as a person who can wear orange, I still think it's off...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> THIS^^ YES. Having received no heads up about the launch, my feeling was "Oh, really? New...stuff? Hmm, good luck with that! Peace out!"


Yep. That's exactly what I did. Not like I'm expecting handouts, but if they want these products to sell well, they should probably send a shadow and a blush to some of their affiliate bloggers so that there's reviews out there. That's what sells things. They know this because that is solely how their boxes became so popular. It's not like I'm DYING to have these products (I'm drowning in makeup...help) but it would be nice to know what the quality is of the products they'd like us to promote. Meh. *eats pumpkin bread*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Their whole makeup line is terribly amusing to me. Like, who thought up that idea? I hope it's the owner, from things people have mentioned, he sounds like he's quite up on himself.

I just wonder how he pitched the idea..."I have the greatest idea ever. Okay, you ready? We start a Memebox makeup line. Boring packaging, a silly line name, and mediocre products. Oh, what about the pricing you ask? We'll make it the same price as lots of other great, established Korean brands. ..What do you mean, what's the point? I'm Memebox, I do what I want!" 

By the way...Is anyone else disappointed they didn't get to see that ridiculous photo everyone kept mentioning? 

I think Memebox may be doomed with this guy.


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

They could be the surprise gifts in the Thank you set or the W&amp;C box


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

seachange said:


> They could be the surprise gifts in the Thank you set or the W&amp;C box


I'm trying to figure out which I would prefer. Those or CP2 leftovers.

....At least CP2 has the serum and appletox.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

I am thinking it will be a single mememask


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

seachange said:


> They could be the surprise gifts in the Thank you set or the W&amp;C box


The way things are going I think the original guess that the gifts are the mememask is more likely, but after slating them I would like to see the quality of these blushes, but I think it would be a waste on me as the tones are pretty much no go for me..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> By the way...Is anyone else disappointed they didn't get to see that ridiculous photo everyone kept mentioning?


Oh, I have screenshots of the IG photos because I sent them to Lauren and told her that I realize she can't control her boss's boss, but it's getting kind of hard to explain to my readers why they should take Memebox seriously when there are no boxes on the site and a bunch of orders are randomly getting cancelled and/or delayed. No idea if that email was the cause, but it came down shortly thereafter.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced Did you notice how Meme-K has so many items from Be The Skin lately? Here's hoping they start carrying your face polish in the global shop at a similar price!


Aaaand I'm off to stalk the Meme-K site for that stuff. I just don't understand how it's so good. Total mental breakdown good. 

edit: omg crying, they have it on Meme-k

edit: peeps, if this product ever comes to global and you have oily, pretty sturdy skin with some dryness or flaking due to acid or prescription treatments, this stuff is the best gommage peeling formula I've ever tried. It actually rolls dead skin (and not just oil like others) right off.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh, I have screenshots of the IG photos because I sent them to Lauren and told her that I realize she can't control her boss's boss, but it's getting kind of hard to explain to my readers why they should take Memebox seriously when there are no boxes on the site and a bunch of orders are randomly getting cancelled and/or delayed. No idea if that email was the cause, but it came down shortly thereafter.


^^winning


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@ I think you should post it as a spoiler on here, haha.

I really just can't believe it. Er, I mean I do BELIEVE it....It just amazes me how ridiculous that is. 

They must have gotten a lot of negative feedback for that to be removed. But how absolutely ridiculous to associate that with your company.

And yeah, the timing is absurd. I mean, I don't think he could have picked a worst time to post that.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I think you should post it as a spoiler on here, haha.
> 
> I really just can't believe it. Er, I mean I do BELIEVE it....It just amazes me how ridiculous that is.
> 
> ...


I saw it and can't unsee it now - I'm not a prude but it was really such an ugly image not even an attractive nude photo


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

he seems a muppet of the highest order tbh


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The way things are going I think the original guess that the gifts are the mememask is more likely, but after slating them I would like to see the quality of these blushes, but I think it would be a waste on me as the tones are pretty much no go for me..


I would prefer the Mask, but that could be the reason why didn't send some blushes and shadows to the bloggers for review


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa Oh my goodness. I thought it was just like a guy with his pants hanging loose and a card sticking out a bit.

That....Sounds way worse than I even imagined. 

@@seachange If we have to get a Memebox item...The mask is the only thing I'd like to receive. And one of their boxes of 5 sure would be a nice bonus gift.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

seachange said:


> I would prefer the Mask, but that could be the reason why didn't send some blushes and shadows to the bloggers for review


I just don't think of a single mask as a full size gift, that's why I wouldn't be happy with it. I know I always go on about spoilers, but I wish the value box spoilers would spill already!


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> *I just don't think of a single mask as a full size gift*, that's why I wouldn't be happy with it. I know I always go on about spoilers, but I wish the value box spoilers would spill already!


Me too, but Memebox always puts a single mask as a full size product


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

@@cfisher, it was a nude bottom, and to make it worse it was one of those mirrors with a photo on it.

I have a snoopy one from my childhood, and a Betty Boop one from my early adulthood, but this was just wrong...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

seachange said:


> Me too, but Memebox always puts a single mask as a full size product


Tbh I do think it will be a mask


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa Well, now I know why no one posted the photo. 

I know one mask isn't much, but it's better than getting makeup I won't use, and really don't have space for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Nov 27, 2014)

Based on the instagram reviews of people in Korea who have already tried the new Meme eyeshadows and blushes, it doesn't look that bad! I actually quite want one of the eyeshadows (the brown/burgundy one).



Mahsa said:


> I know it's only $1 but recently I filled out a questionnaire on a product from one of my boxes and was told I would get 1 point for it, but still nothing, did anyone get their 1 point?


I got that survey too and for mine it says the point will be given on December 1st. Double check the email again, it may say.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa Well, now I know why no one posted the photo.
> 
> I know one mask isn't much, but it's better than getting makeup I won't use, and really don't have space for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's true, mine has been dispatched so I guess we will see soon...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

@@engawa thanks! I'll keep an eye out


----------



## avarier (Nov 27, 2014)

Did anybody order tea tree as an express bundle (I'm not sure if there was a bundle). It ships now, but I'm curious for spoilers with the recent catastrophes of the last boxes &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> Did anybody order tea tree as an express bundle (I'm not sure if there was a bundle). It ships now, but I'm curious for spoilers with the recent catastrophes of the last boxes &gt;.&lt;


I'm thinking tea tree is a safe bet (fingers crossed anyway)


----------



## avarier (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm thinking tea tree is a safe bet (fingers crossed anyway)


hoping so because no CPM items are in way related to tea tree... but you never know..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @fanserviced I think you should post it as a spoiler on here, haha.


Here it is. WARNING: naked lady arse with a playing card in it.

And I want to clarify--what irritated me about this wasn't some dude posting this or a bit of nudity or whatever. It was that it was on his known IG account _with the tags Memebox and _미미박스. So while I'm preparing a review of a sample box for the company and taking time to translate ingredients (which nobody who works in the office has time to do because they're dealing with actual chaos, it seems) and posting _relevant _photos of products and boxes in the Memebox Insta tag, he's coming through like he actually owns the tag (nope, just the company, bro) and dumps his personal crap there that has nothing to do with Memebox and may not fly with every reader of mine. It literally felt like a moment of the owner obstructing his own business and my attempt to be a tiny part of it. I mean...personal posts in the damn Memebox tag on the _very day _people were getting random emails about W&amp;C screw-ups. I was livid.

So yeah, it's not about an arse with a playing card in it, it's about the owner making an arse of himself and inserting himself into a pretty much 100% on-topic, productive tag.

Photo time:



Spoiler


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

It looks more like a mans bum, pretty shapeless

I know way off topic compared to the serious things you mentioned, but that's what came in my head when I saw it again...


----------



## avarier (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It looks more like a mans bum, pretty shapeless


yeah, it's not even a cute bum.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> It looks more like a mans bum, pretty shapeless


I really can't decide which seems worse. Him taking a photo of his own arse and posting it like that, or taking a photo of a lady friend's arse and posting it like that.

But either way...I'll admit it, I'm a bit of a prude, and I'd find it tasteless no matter what.

But associating it on Instragram with your company's tag? ...During a period where everyone is frustrated and waiting to find out what on earth is going on with said company. Plus, yeah, the issues with Wine and Cheese being revealed that day.

....How does this guy run a company?

Oh, who am I kidding. Apparently, not very well, lately.  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

@@cfisher

Oh everything about this is tasteless imo


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

I had him on my follow list and deleted him following that. Tbh I didn't realise he tagged it until later. What an idiot.

He seems so smug about going into China but doesn't realise that it could be a misstep as he is ignore all else


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@cfisher
> 
> Oh everything about this is tasteless imo


I completely agree.

Honestly though...I can't even understand why someone would post that photo? And I can't for the life of me why he would want to associate it with Memebox.

Part of me hopes he just is in the habit of tagging Memebox in his photos. But...I doubt it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm running out of excuses for Memebox, and apparently the people that run it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really can't decide which seems worse. Him taking a photo of his own arse and posting it like that, or taking a photo of a lady friend's arse and posting it like that.
> 
> But either way...I'll admit it, I'm a bit of a prude, and I'd find it tasteless no matter what.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was a poster or print or something--it's not like he was sharing personal photos.

Yeah, the whole thing just seemed so...young. Like, I get hubris and slower developing male brains and blah blah blah, but have some sense, dude. That sort of recklessness and don't give a whatery is what makes me most nervous about the direction of this company, to be honest. I wouldn't even care if he posted it on his own profile, but the tags just set me off. It was a sea of relevant, relevant, relevant--OWNER!

I just kept muttering _brutta figura_ under my breath like an Italian granny trying to send common sense and shame vibes his way. ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

For a minute there I clamoured to get a translation... Thought it was rude


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 27, 2014)

avarier said:


> Did anybody order tea tree as an express bundle (I'm not sure if there was a bundle). It ships now, but I'm curious for spoilers with the recent catastrophes of the last boxes &gt;.&lt;


I would love to see Tea Tree spoilers but unfortunately I did not order express shipping. I'll definitely be looking out for spoilers on Instagram though.

I'm figuring at this point that it shipped since we didn't get any notifications but then again... neither did the Wine and Cheese people until four or five days later.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

I got my tracking for Tea Tree so it definately shipped. Mine is coming registered mail though, so it won't be here till next week. I remember it was bundled with Natural Makeup so sb's bound to be getting it express.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 27, 2014)

I received a shipping email for my snail mail Tea Tree today, among quite a few other ones, like lucky box 11. Crossing my fingers that Innisfree ships tomorrow!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I'm pretty sure it was a poster or print or something--it's not like he was sharing personal photos.
> 
> Yeah, the whole thing just seemed so...young. Like, I get hubris and slower developing male brains and blah blah blah, but have some sense, dude. That sort of recklessness and don't give a whatery is what makes me most nervous about the direction of this company, to be honest. I wouldn't even care if he posted it on his own profile, but the tags just set me off. It was a sea of relevant, relevant, relevant--OWNER!
> 
> I just kept muttering _brutta figura_ under my breath like an Italian granny trying to send common sense and shame vibes his way. ahahaha


I am terrified by the idea of that being an actual poster, in all honesty.

But...Taking a photo of it, is weird.

Posting it online...Seriously....WHY?!

Add in the factors of this being a "grown man" that is running a company, and the fact he's associating it with his business...During a period of endless frustrations and the worst business skills I've seen in a long time.

Can. Not. Compute.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 27, 2014)

tl;dr... you ladies are fast! I was on a break since I went on a TTK spree and fb ystd and whoop.. mirror talks. We have no boxes to distract us so we are eyeing the CEO's postings now? I thought that was a novelty mirror tbh. Not defending him or anything, but it has nothing to do with my boxes, so...

edit: read back &gt;10 pages. phew...it's 8am here, so this is like my daily paper here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

That Instagram picture is just so wrong....though it should have been a Joker card rather than the 2 as that's more apt!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 27, 2014)

What a tool, seriously, what an utter moron!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Just got an email telling me my innisfree box is cancelled..

ETA: Fully refunded and 7 points by Nov 28th PM PST


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 27, 2014)

Dear. MEMEBOX Customer,

We're sorry to inform you that we have had to cancel and refund your order of the Innisfree Box. We know you have been looking forward to it, and we apologize for letting you know so close to the shipping date.

As you may be aware, the Innisfree Box has faced multiple delays due to issues getting these products in time from our Innisfree supplier. Despite these delays, our logistics team was ready to ship today based on the supplier guarantee - unfortunately, these products were not delivered by our supplier.

We know this is unacceptable, and we have taken steps to make sure this type of issue does not happen again in the future both internally and with our contracts with suppliers. As an initial action, we have terminated our relationship with this supplier and instituted stronger operational checks on all suppliers. If we are able to stock this box at a later time, we will make sure to give you early access to the box with a discount as well.

As compensation for you, we will fully refund the entire purchase and credit you 7 points by November 28th 9:00 PM PST.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 27, 2014)

Memebox is so quick to blame someone else for their inability to have stocked their Innisfree products. They curated the box, so they should have had product available.

I'm not surprised by anything they do now, and I think we all saw this coming when they didn't produce the Innisfree product for the Wine and Cheese box.

And now I have a CPM2 box that was bundled with this box and ask me if I want it? Hell no..

Also,I got a blanket email from one of the CS reps. about my missing boxes and orders. They blame US Postal Service for that, but none of the boxes show they were ever received in the US. They all stopped tracking in Korea.

Stick a fork in Memebox. They're done, as far as I'm concerned. Losers. The CEO's woman's butt photo on IG was really immature. The guy's probably a billionaire, and acts like an ass himself. Also has no business sense at all.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep...just got the email too.. Not really a surprise. 7 points is a nice gesture too along with the refund. While disappointed, its not the end of the world.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 27, 2014)

So... now there are even more CPM2 boxes since the bundles are getting cancelled. This box is cursed!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 27, 2014)

The fact we totally knew this was going to happen when it fist got put back even before the reason and cock up if cheese and wine . To me this is nothing new .


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 27, 2014)

So... Does full refund mean they won't deduct coupons, %s, from the total like they normally do? Just curious, as that's what they did for the oil/scrub refund.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

I got the full refund plus 7 points but can't remember if I used codes or not....don't think I did though. Will see what's in the sale tomorrow...if nothing interesting can always use them in the future as there is no expiry date.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 27, 2014)

What a mess. At least people found out in time to buy Innisfree during Tester Korea's sale. Urgh, honestly, if this is what's going on, they really did need to scale back the releases to get a handle on their logistics.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 27, 2014)

So, I had the links to a couple of sold out boxes bookmarked so I could check them often in case of a restock, and now those boxes have vanished from the Memesite except in the sold out bundle listings... could a restock be in the air? The ones I've noticed missing are Chocolate Mania, Step-by-Step Skincare, and Rose Edition.


----------



## northtosouth (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd love step by step and chocolate! Rose was excellent but I already have it.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Ooh, my first TesterKorea order is in the country - all my Frozen items yeah!

Has anyone tried the brand A'Pieu (their eye shadows)? Tempted by their holiday palette...I've got an Estée Lauder one but its getting near the end with some colours so could do with a new one..


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

I ordered my Innisfree with CPM2...so is that refunded too or do I need to contact them to have it cancelled?


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Alidolly You got refunded already?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> @@Alidolly You got refunded already?


Yep...says the 32.99 dollars has been refunded to my Paypal account and I've now 7 points added to my account as well.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooh, my first TesterKorea order is in the country - all my Frozen items yeah!
> 
> Has anyone tried the brand A'Pieu (their eye shadows)? Tempted by their holiday palette...I've got an Estée Lauder one but its getting near the end with some colours so could do with a new one..


Which palette is it? I'd like to have a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Which palette is it? I'd like to have a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Its this one http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/apieu-pull-of-color-eyes-125g8

Seems to have a nice selection of Matt and sparkle. I've blue eyes though not sure all the colours would work but for the price, thought it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Its this one http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/apieu-pull-of-color-eyes-125g8
> 
> Seems to have a nice selection of Matt and sparkle. I've blue eyes though not sure all the colours would work but for the price, thought it wasn't too bad.


Oh, it's really nice indeed! Unfortunately, I have so many natural colors palettes right now that I just CAN"T get another one! LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok..TesterKorea is officially ace!! I asked them to stock The Yeon Jeju Hallabong orange cooling sherbet and its now on their website along with the serum and peeling toner. Now THAT is service Memebox - responding quickly to a customer request (still no Hallabong serum in the memebox store despite them obviously having some with all those cpm2 boxes lying about). Another nail in the coffin and and order submitted to TesterKorea using the Innisfree refund


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm going to sound jealous and petty (and I kind of am)..

People have Innisfree cancelled and get a full refund PLUS points, my oil and scrub gets cancelled and I get my measly 2 points back and the refund.

I'm just gonna go sit in the corner and eat my big mac


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I'm going to sound jealous and petty (and I kind of am)..
> 
> People have Innisfree cancelled and get a full refund PLUS points, my oil and scrub gets cancelled and I get my measly 2 points back and the refund.
> 
> I'm just gonna go sit in the corner and eat my big mac


It is poor as they should provide the same offer and I'd be annoyed to. At least the Big Mac is tasty no? (Suddenly feeling hungry!)


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> It is poor as they should provide the same offer and I'd be annoyed to. At least the Big Mac is tasty no? (Suddenly feeling hungry!)


It was very tasty! I do see the bright side, I got my money and points back, I'm not getting those disappointing boxes and the big mac tasted extra good because it was comfort food AND dinner. I don't regret this life decision haha


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

Again, no email about the Innisfree box, no refund, no points, order still shows "Ready to ship"...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

They may be sending out the emails in batches depending on when ordered perhaps? I bought a single box so could be cancelling those first then moving onto the bundles as they'll no doubt offer still to ship CPM2 box if ordered together...barge and pole spring to mind!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 27, 2014)

No email or refund here either. Between this and my wine and cheese box being messed up...ugh.


----------



## Liv (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll make an assumption that there is no Innisfree product in the Tea Tree box.

I know there is no CPM2 product that would fit into this box and it doesn't seem so difficult to curate amazingly but we are talking about Memebox here...

Would love it to be some sort of a sleeper hit though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 27, 2014)

I got the email too but no refund yet and my bundle order still says ready to ship. Probably refunding in batches.

So if people have not got the email yet, are they still getting the box?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

I am looking at my UPS choice - I have a package that is to be delivered tomorrow - 1.4 kg and another package that weighs 1.3 kg and I can see it is my value bundle of F/W &amp; Elixir - although UPS My choice states it is to be delivered tomorrow, the details just say the order is ready for ups to pick up. If that actually ships out today, I will be so thrilled if I get that tomorrow!!

the 1.4 g - the order # isn't one that I recognize. It is either my WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese OR something else, which I have no idea what it could be!! I am very curious now about what that 1.4 g box (has to be 2 boxes) can be

My innifree has not yet been cancelled, I haven't been refunded or credited. They must be doing those in waves, as it seems that memebox operational work is very manual. Just like the shipping of the wine &amp; cheese boxes, they didn't ship them out in the order they were received but just willy-nilly.

I am disappointed about Innisfree. But it seems that Innisfree effed over Memebox on this one - even on their innisfree site, they are not fully stocked with goods - I have to go to ebay and other sites, like honestskin, to purchase the products. I have a lot of Innisfree items - ones that I wanted to get, I did purchase - but I am also disappointed it is cancelled, because like all of you, I wanted to try different items and was hoping for an interesting curated box.

I purchased the eyeshadow in 2 colors. I don't mind promoting them, as I saw the instagrams with the ladies wearing them and I am pretty excited about those. Since I purchased them, so I don't feel bad about mentioning them on my blog.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got the email too but no refund yet and my bundle order still says ready to ship. Probably refunding in batches.
> 
> So if people have not got the email yet, are they still getting the box?


I think the box is totally pfftttttt and gone = I think no one is getting it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> No email or refund here either. Between this and my wine and cheese box being messed up...ugh.


check your spam - the other day, one of my order emails went to my spam folder - I do not know why!!


----------



## juless231 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'd love some points as compensation for my recycled K-style 4 box please Memebox! Haha, ya right.. Glad there is some kind of compensation going on, though it boggles my mind that they cancelled several boxes but didn't offer the same amount of points to all. It seems like they want to rile people up or something.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I'd love some points as compensation for my recycled K-style 4 box please Memebox! Haha, ya right.. Glad there is some kind of compensation going on, though it boggles my mind that they cancelled several boxes but didn't offer the same amount of points to all. It seems like they want to rile people up or something.


I don't know why they cancelled the oil/scrub boxes on some people - that doesn't sound like an stock issue - has there been a reply back from memebox on that?

I think any box that got any product from CPM2 should get some compensation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I remember writing to memebox about their choice of bloggers and I got a curt response that they stand behind their choices.

well, I suppose they do, but they are punishing their customers right now with CPM2


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

there are staggering from crisis to crisis atm... how can it go wrong so fast?

edited as my spelling is as great as ever


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 27, 2014)

Well since Innisfree was a product line I was looking forward to trying, can someone recommend some products from this line that would be good for Oily skin? That way I can go order somewhere else with my refund (when I get it).

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We just put 2 small turkeys in our smoker to cook. Can't wait to eat it later today!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 27, 2014)

I think China is getting all the boxes! There are plenty to choose from in the china memebox but 2-3 in the Korea and global memebox... Unless I missed something. The Korean site has now some strange machines as well for exercise/ skin care/massage!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well since Innisfree was a product line I was looking forward to trying, can someone recommend some products from this line that would be good for Oily skin? That way I can go order somewhere else with my refund (when I get it).
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We just put 2 small turkeys in our smoker to cook. Can't wait to eat it later today!


anything from the volcanic line is fantastic. the bija line is also formulated for oily/troubled skin. take a look here http://www.innisfreeworld.com/main/index.do

they don't have all of the items on stock but it will give you a general idea of what you might want. I purchased a lot of my innisfree off ebay several months ago.

You cannot go wrong with their sheet masks either - I've had their tea tree, green tea, bija, lemon, lemon-lime, kiwi, etc

I also LOVE LOVE their canola honey lip balm. Ebay has that. It is part of my night time skin care ritual and it is so deeply hydrating and moisturizing.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I think China is getting all the boxes! There are plenty to choose from in the china memebox but 2-3 in the Korea and global memebox... Unless I missed something. The Korean site has now some strange machines as well for exercise/ skin care/massage!


yes, they have about 15 boxes in stock last time I checked ( a couple of days ago). I do think that they are really involved in Memebox China right now.

which sucks, but I feel that is it - I wish memebox would communicate what the hell is going on.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Nov 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't know why they cancelled the oil/scrub boxes on some people - that doesn't sound like an stock issue - has there been a reply back from memebox on that?


I asked their CS and they came back to me saying the boxes are out of stock...plus they hope I'll be able to find another box I like...!

Lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 27, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well since Innisfree was a product line I was looking forward to trying, can someone recommend some products from this line that would be good for Oily skin? That way I can go order somewhere else with my refund (when I get it).
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! We just put 2 small turkeys in our smoker to cook. Can't wait to eat it later today!


If you want the best prices, BeautyNetKorea.com, TesterKorea.com, and Jolse.com ( whom I've never ordered from) have nice discounts on all their brands right now. I know some of them do have some Innisfree. Not all sites have all Innisfree products, but SOME sites have a lot of things of which the Innisfree shop online has sold out.

IF you want Innisfree items at retail without a discount and want them quickly, there are TONS on the USA eBay site and also a nice selection from USA sellers on Amazon.com. If you have an Amazon Prime membership, you can get free 2nd day shipping. 

If you want the items quickly, only do a search in Health and Beauty for " Innisfree" using US Sellers. That way, the product or products should reach you in a week or less.

I hope we are not going to get in trouble for discussing non- Memebox things on the Memebox thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

        ~*~*~*~*~* Happy Thanksgiving to all Americans today ~~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~~*~*


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

I really am past caring what Memebox think or do. I've got Apple Mojito and Petite Treasures shipping out on the 2nd then Hair Salon on the 4th so will see what they contain....though another Tony Moly apple and more clover lip balm no doubt.

After that its the Pumpkin / Anniversary boxes (got that on express shipping yeah!). The others I probably won't get till the new year. I fancy trying those sugar lump things as the bottle looks cool (sad or what) so if they are in the sale, might use my points for those. If not, I'll probably watch as they become useless as Memebox is rebranded as Memeshop and all points are removed [at this point I wouldn't put it past them to pull a stunt like that]. Nothing seems to surprise any more in Memeland.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I really am past caring what Memebox think or do. I've got Apple Mojito and Petite Treasures shipping out on the 2nd then Hair Salon on the 4th so will see what they contain....though another Tony Moly apple and more clover lip balm no doubt.
> 
> After that its the Pumpkin / Anniversary boxes (got that on express shipping yeah!). The others I probably won't get till the new year. I fancy trying those sugar lump things as the bottle looks cool (sad or what) so if they are in the sale, might use my points for those. If not, I'll probably watch as they become useless as Memebox is rebranded as Memeshop and all points are removed [at this point I wouldn't put it past them to pull a stunt like that]. Nothing seems to surprise any more in Memeland.



yeah, if they go the memeshop rebranding, I am outtie....Seriously, that isn't what made memebox popular.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

oh just got my refund - I had used 32 points and now I have 32 + 7 points more...with not one box to purchase!! lol


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 27, 2014)

I got this response from Gwen about the oil/scrub bundle

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thank you for your input and giving us your feedback. I will most certainly hand this over to the appropriate department. I would like to address what I can- you say that the email was rude and dismissive and I would like to apologize. I can guarantee you that the person who wrote the email and sent it out did not mean for it to appear this way, Many of our associates do not speak English as a first language and have a bit of a hard time communicating in English. Communicating in a language that one is not fluent in can sometimes inevitably means that they cannot convey certain messages very well. I do apologize that you were offended. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I am not part of our logistics team, so I am not sure how they handle orders. But if what you say is correct- that people who ordered at a later date received their boxes than I am very sorry and you have every right to be upset. I will talk with the executives in our US office regarding this matter so they could work on establishing a better system with our logistics department. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thank you very much for your input it is very much appreciated. Memebox has expanded at a very rapid pace and needless and we are definitely experiencing some growing pains, but we have every intention of overcoming any and all problems that arise and learning from them. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]She was polite, friendly and tried to do what she could to make me feel better about the situation but I kind of feel like Memebox pushed me over, kicked a little dirt in my face before running away and then someone who couldn't really do anything to help tried to pick me up and address my wounds.[/SIZE]

Gosh it's all so stupid over a few crap boxes, I don't know why it pisses me off so much but it really does.


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

Hey girls, sorry to interrupt the memebox hate train, but I just had this idea and I was wondering what you girlies thought...

I was taking a look at the memebox China website and some of their boxes are downright AMAZING. looks like the good ole memebox days ):

I'm considering getting a box shipped to my cousin in china and getting her to ship it to me... too far? I know I shouldn't be putting money in a company that makes me feel this betrayed but damn am I getting memebox withdrawal .__.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> anything from the volcanic line is fantastic. the bija line is also formulated for oily/troubled skin. take a look here http://www.innisfreeworld.com/main/index.dothey don't have all of the items on stock but it will give you a general idea of what you might want. I purchased a lot of my innisfree off ebay several months ago.You cannot go wrong with their sheet masks either - I've had their tea tree, green tea, bija, lemon, lemon-lime, kiwi, etcI also LOVE LOVE their canola honey lip balm. Ebay has that. It is part of my night time skin care ritual and it is so deeply hydrating and moisturizing.


Thank you so much! I will browse the website and definately make a purchase. I will check out eBay too. I definitely want that lip balm as I need a good hydrator for my lips.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Athy - or you could try another store like TesterKorea that will actually stock items if you ask them to and buy things you really want. Its up to you but a double shipping cost seems excessive just for the unknown factor of a box. Most of the other sites have sales on so you could curate your own box with things you love / want to try and know it'll be good...and only pay one shipping charge.

But as I said, its up to you.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 27, 2014)

athy said:


> Hey girls, sorry to interrupt the memebox hate train, but I just had this idea and I was wondering what you girlies thought...
> 
> I was taking a look at the memebox China website and some of their boxes are downright AMAZING. looks like the good ole memebox days ):
> 
> I'm considering getting a box shipped to my cousin in china and getting her to ship it to me... too far? I know I shouldn't be putting money in a company that makes me feel this betrayed but damn am I getting memebox withdrawal .__.


Not a chance in this world that what you are proposing even makes sense to me with you being in Australia, the boxes going to China, and chance that at least some of them may be recycled boxes that you already have with some sub- par variations that are NOT Korean- sourced.

There are MANY great Korean skin care companies and websites with multiple brands. 

Memebox was easy and convenient, and a nice bargain when they had boxes curated for the European and N. American markets. Now, it's sub- par and a nuisance. I wouldn't trust a box that had products bound for China, to be honest. China lets anything in. There may be Chinese products in the Chinese boxes. IDK and you don't know because I doubt we have the ability to know exactly what they are doing with the Chinese customers, but I can't see free commerce there without the Chinese gov't. getting in on it.

There is a Korean skin care thread on MUT that has a lot of info about sites and sales right now. Some sites have discounts up to 70% for the holidays. Take your $40 AU and buy from a trustworthy site. Memebox is not trustworthy at the present time.

* And it's not a hate train, it's a TRUTH train. *


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Athy - or you could try another store like TesterKorea that will actually stock items if you ask them to and buy things you really want. Its up to you but a double shipping cost seems excessive just for the unknown factor of a box. Most of the other sites have sales on so you could curate your own box with things you love / want to try and know it'll be good...and only pay one shipping charge.
> 
> But as I said, its up to you.


I tried going on TesterKorea but honestly I found the site very overwhelming xD I always felt part of the appeal with Memebox was that I had no idea what I wanted and I had someone making the decisions for me!

Also they actually do have a few unveiled boxes I like the look of - http://cn.memebox.com/1-baixue-gongzhu I'd use everything in this box and I think the contents well make up for the costs xD

I guess I really should be saving money since I have such a huge buy list for my trip to Japan soon but still... gar. It's just been so long since I've had a Memebox. Why can't my Memebox addiction just be gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie okay... that definitely knocks some sense into me, I won't do it, thank you XDDD


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

athy said:


> I tried going on TesterKorea but honestly I found the site very overwhelming xD I always felt part of the appeal with Memebox was that I had no idea what I wanted and I had someone making the decisions for me!
> 
> Also they actually do have a few unveiled boxes I like the look of - http://cn.memebox.com/1-baixue-gongzhu I'd use everything in this box and I think the contents well make up for the costs xD
> 
> I guess I really should be saving money since I have such a huge buy list for my trip to Japan soon but still... gar. It's just been so long since I've had a Memebox. Why can't my Memebox addiction just be gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />?


that looks like a great box. If I had a relative in China, I would do it!! If you are going to use all of the items and think it is a better deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox is still capable of doing great deals (looks like they are all in memebox china right now) I think we are just unhappy because we are neglected right now and some things that are in memebox's control aren't being addressed properly. I've read some other comments that are out of their control and I guess it is easier to piss on memebox instead of realizing that.

Back in August, I read the same comments - we hate memebox, never going to purchase from them again, ever, ever! And yet....several months later, obviously those folks have purchased from memebox cause here we are again.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got my Thanksgiving For Me box today!

Really happy with it and also think it's cool how I got it on the actual day of Thanksgiving!  I mean I know it's just a coincidence but I think it's pretty cool.  I got standard shipping to the UK.

If I had known the 'For You' box was different I would have ordered the bundle as that looks good also (not sure about the glitter though).  Oh well!  They should be clearer on their box descriptions.

I don't think they'll be releasing new boxes tomorrow but if they do box restocks (which I think I'd guess it's about 60 to 40 that they *WON'T,* i.e. more likely they won't have any boxes), then I'll allow myself to buy 3.  Last time they did a restock I ended up buying 5 boxes!  They're currently waiting for delivery.

The one I really want is the Snow White, I was heartbroken to miss that one. I have all the other Princess ones.  And the Honey box - the last restock by the time I arrived on the site the restocked Honey 2 was already sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Nov 27, 2014)

@@biancardi definitely do agree! we're all addicts finding it decreasingly difficult to quit... D8

i think i'm going to steer clear of cn memebox for now though - i have finally ventured into the waters of testerkorea for the first time and goodness i am so impressed, i am making myself my own cutewishlist right now hehe ^^

thank you though!


----------



## Fae (Nov 27, 2014)

I received my honey and snow white restocks today! They're both very lovely! I'm happy I managed to grab them! ^^


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fae said:


> I received my honey and snow white restocks today! They're both very lovely! I'm happy I managed to grab them! ^^


Aaaaaah I blame you lol!!!!

Congrats on managing to get them.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really hope they do more of them tomorrow.  I am well jel!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

turkey's in the oven, with the cornbread/sausage stuffing (yes, I still stuff my bird)

made my gravy base last night, shredded up the giblets; made my fresh cranberry-orange relish (I dislike the cooked cranberry sauce); made the salad; made the cheese platter (with marinated veggies, cheese and crackers), and have my acorn squash with the brown-sugar &amp; chili paste marinade ready to pop into the oven for the last 40 minutes (this gets topped with feta cheese and fresh herbs). oh, and mashed potatoes still need to be made - I really hate making them - I am a stuffing girl myself, but some people like the potatoes so it gets made!

Pie - store bought - my local grocery store makes a sweet potato pie that is really good - not too many shops up here in the Boston area carry sweet potato pie!

happy thanksgiving to my fellow Yanks!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

happy thanksgiving guys. have a lovely day...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

And even if you don't "officially" celebrate Thanksgiving,

I hope everyone has a day/year, filled with SO MUCH to be thankful for!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

I really hope they are restocking Rose Edition... 

And Happy Thanksgiving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Among the many things I'm thankful for today all of you MUT ladies give me a reason to be thankful as well. Coming here after a long stressful day has become my much needed 'ME' time that I allow myself every afternoon. So thank you girls for your never ending skincare advice, being a sounding board when I'm having an angry Memebox day and most of all for all the laughs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow.  It's been a few weeks since I've been here and there were a gazillion things I missed out on.

Does anyone think that new boxes will show up Friday?

.

I guess it doesn't really matter since my money is earmarked for my doggies vet bills and arthritis meds so I won't be using any of my VIP codes.

Anyone who still has faith in memebox and wants my codes, please pm me.  First come, first serve.

I won't be able to respond until super late tonight though because of Thanksgiving.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm thinking tea tree is a safe bet (fingers crossed anyway)


I did, bundled with f/w natural. I usually get the shipping notice after I receive the boxes. According to my spreadsheet, they'll ship 11/28.

And sad, this is my last memebox I ordered...I stopped buying cos I had so much to use. Little did I know that boxes would just stop.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone have an idea when the Black Friday sale starts? Isn't it already Friday in Korea?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Wondering whether to cancel my Wonder Woman/Empress/Cleopatra bundle. I don't want crap boxes, and I'm also now wary of getting something with donkey oil in it. I could spend that money on a Black Friday sale and know what I'm getting. On the other hand, there might be that elusive HG product in there...hmmm.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Turkey Day ladies!  Gobble gobble.  I am thankful I discovered MUT.  You ladies are awesome and I can't tell you how much I enjoy reading your posts.  I mostly lurk, read and laugh out loud.  I've learned so much from everyone's great advice and I am grateful to find there are others that enjoy discussing makeup just as much as I do.  On a Meme related note...I'm hoping for restocks as I haven't had the best of luck lately (stolen Chocomania, canceled Herbal and Wine &amp; Cheese plus 2 boxes of Memeglobal 17, sigh).  If not, I'll console myself with tasty goodies.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!  I too am thankful for a place to come and yammer about Korean cosmetics because almost no one I know "gets it."  Daughter-in-law does, so extra love and thankfulness for her.

I hope for restocked boxes but don't actually expect any.  As for food, I made a chocolate pecan pie yesterday.  Also looking forward to a particularly good bottle of pear wine with the turkey later.  Have a great day!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

just made some Pain au chocolat with my little girl for her Daddy coming in from work...and the smell is making my stomach rumble. Would love a slice of pumpkin pie but pumpkins are as rare as hens teeth at the moment after Halloween - none in Tesco or Asda at the weekend and they really don't sell pumpkin pie over here..

Monday a holiday though as it St Andrews Day in Scotland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (its the last day of November) so falls on the Monday after. Hubby off too and daughter will be at nursery so rare day when it'll be just the two of us so might go to the cinema or out for lunch.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Alidolly you can get the filling from a can in Asda I think


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Alidolly you can get the filling from a can in Asda I think


I'll have a wee look this weekend as now have a craving for one so thanks for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

memebox site just looks sad compared to the other korean sites. If they truly want to become an online store, they need to organise the products a lot better, sell a larger selection and reduce their prices. TBH though, they'd be better sticking at what made them different - BOXES. If TesterKorea or one of the other sites decide to do boxes and offer free or reduced shipping, I think that would be the final nail. Thing is, these companies COULD easily do boxes as they've already got the stock..maybe I should ask Testerkorea to do a test box....lol!!!


----------



## catyz (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy thanksgiving! Although, I'm working here in Canada right now. Looking forward to black friday sale though!

Anyhow, came here to say how sad and disappointed i am about the innisfree box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to try that brand. I'm not even sure if I want to buy anything from them on their world site because of this. They seem kind of irresponsible!

At a slightly happier note, I bought all of the memebox eye shadows and can't wait to receive them. I haven't been keeping track of this forum but did anyone try them yet? Are they good? Thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope no one yet has tried them. I bought the tosowong brush plus and two heads with my points.

Got to admit that after umming and ahhing I have finally addressed my memebox issues on my blog and I feel a little better


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Alidolly you can get the filling from a can in Asda I think


I buy it from Sainsburys or from cyber candy Amazon or stateside candy , in the UK as is as standard egg nog tetra pack mixed for coffee


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

Ocado has a special American part of their online shop too... But I like Amazon a lot


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks ladies, I'll have a wee look as you know when you get the craving for something...like smelling someone's chips as you get off a bus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 27, 2014)

I saw a picture on Instagram of the eyeshadows. They look very nice and I'm tempted to get them too. http://instagram.com/p/v5c6OgzeC3/


----------



## Mimimaro (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! 

Just put the pumpkin pies in the oven, 2 for humans and 1 for our furbaby Momo since it's his first Thanksgiving.

Anyways, for those of you who ordered the Innisfree with CPM2 and got the cancel email, did the email say anything about the CPM2? Mine didn't and I'm wondering if I need to email them separately about it or something.


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

Ahhh! Canada Post tried to deliver my Honey restock when I wasn't home. A pick up slip just isn't the same as a pink box. Now I have to wait until tomorrow afternoon to get it.


----------



## catyz (Nov 27, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I saw a picture on Instagram of the eyeshadows. They look very nice and I'm tempted to get them too. http://instagram.com/p/v5c6OgzeC3/


i think its a good deal if you get the set, since it has free shipping too. that's what I did.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate - have a truly special day and don't worry too much about Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, ladies!

Not much of a celebration happening here, but I can always do retail therapy all weekend long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Went out shopping today and Christmas decorations everywhere~ 

Can't wait to get my Nov boxes already~ (Boutique, #17, Tea tree, SLB #11)  :wub:


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 27, 2014)

Nothing much happening here but some European chain stores have some Black Friday deals - nothing much, mostly 20 or 30% off but that's always a start. Even small discounts are useful before Christmas so I'm going holiday shopping tomorrow after work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

I forgot to say, Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Fae (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone! Have a lovely day!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US Meme-lovers!!!

I'm in bed, feeling like poop, so my momma is taking care of me lol. She usually gets peeved when she thinks I'm spending frivolously, but today she said she approved of my Memebox obsession because my skin looks wonderful, even though the rest of my body is rejecting itself.

She offered to get me some more boxes for Christmas - too bad there aren't any!!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans get well soon


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans

Sorry my stupid computer is not letting me post a reply directly to your message!!

I'm hoping they will bring out a new box or two soon.  They had a facebook post asking for ideas for who we want to do the next Memebox collaboration box.

Also, somebody else mentioned this a couple of pages back (too lazy to go back and check who, sorry) that surely they would be doing a Christmas box?  Especially since the new global doesn't look very Christmassy.  It would be a good seller for sure.  I really hope they do bring out a Christmas box as the Thanksgiving one was so good - however, I suppose there are a lot of boxes due to ship in December anyway.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Jane George - thanks so much!!!

@@Amy1234 - I only have 3 boxes set to ship in December as of right now - Dirty Gal/Hair Bundle and Global #18

Being sick has allowed me to spend some time with My Honey Box.

I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who was worried about bee venom allergies in products, but if there is anyone else who was curious, I patch tested the Migabee Re-Peeling gel on my hand and I did have a reaction. My hand is is getting red splotches and feels a bit itchy/burny. It's enough to tell me that I wouldn't risk putting this anywhere except my Swap board lol


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!

My Super Luckybox #11 will be here tomorrow....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 27, 2014)

My Innisfree bundle still says ready for shipment and no refund or points yet. Has everyone gotten refunds?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 27, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> My Innisfree bundle still says ready for shipment and no refund or points yet. Has everyone gotten refunds?


Me too, my order still shows ready, no refund or points yet, but I did I get the email that it was cancelled.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

It looks like a CP2 box hitched a ride with my Little Mermaid that arrived yesterday.

What are the chances Memebox wants it back?  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It looks like a CP2 box hitched a ride with my Little Mermaid that arrived yesterday.
> 
> What are the chances Memebox wants it back? :lol:


Maybe they are now giving them away free just to see the back of them lol!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Maybe they are now giving them away free just to see the back of them lol!!


Hahahah

Maybe it's going to be our VIP perk for the month.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It looks like a CP2 box hitched a ride with my Little Mermaid that arrived yesterday.
> 
> What are the chances Memebox wants it back?  :lol:


Um, zero to none?

I read on the FB Memebox Addicts group (I joined, quit, and rejoined; I'm an idiot) that someone ordered an item from the shop and got charged for a CPM2 box instead.  They're stealth-bombing people's accounts with them.  RUN.  SAVE YOURSELVES.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail What?!?! How on earth does that even happen?! 

I really thought it was that they had shipped me one instead of another box and I was quite annoyed, but I can't find the tracking number on any of my shipped boxes. So it really does appear to just have been an error.

Of all the boxes to accidentally be sent.....

Oh, well. It hitched a ride with my mother to a family Thanksgiving breakfast. Someone there should be interested. It's not like they know about Memebox or CP2. ...Thankfully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

No..CPM2 is a global problem..like Japanese Knotweed it invades wherever it goes...


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 27, 2014)

This is an email affiliates received but I think people would like to read. I am so upset... It seems the offers are only for usa...

For Black Friday, get your shopping list ready because we're having a *20% off sitewide sale for ShopUSA*! But we want to give you an even better deal, so we're going to throw in *free samples with every purchase*! That's a Lioele BB Cream sample for everyone, and an It's Skin Pearl Mask for the _first 200 _customers!

Sounds good so far? We're not done yet. We're going to have *gifts with purchase *selected Missha items.

If you prefer to shop Cyber Monday (or shop both sales), we have a entire week of deals following Thanksgiving weekend. We'll be offering more *gifts with purchase* for select It's Skin and Missha products, and more* free samples*: LJH Tea Tree Essence for our _first 50 _customers, and Lioele BB Cream for everyone!

As an added bonus, Meme-branded products will be *buy one, get one 50% off*!

Share these first sneak peeks with your friends by using the banners above, and link to our special Black Friday Page here. We will continue to add more details throughout the day. The deals go live TONIGHT!

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 27, 2014)

It kind of makes sense that Black Friday is USA only because it's related to Thanksgiving.  

But they still could have made it worldwide since they're a worldwide company!

And even then, it's a crappy "sale" and not worth it in either case.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's a rubbish sale!  Considering their prices are already on the higher side, 20% isn't a lot.  A lot of places seem to have up to 50% off.

Also, no new boxes (but we were expecting that, I guess).  And only USA.  The thing is, though Thanksgiving is an American holiday, I have noticed that here in the UK, this is the first year all the retailers are doing 'Black Friday' deals and creating a lot of hype around it.  It started last year with people scuffling for cut price TVs in Asda, and this year it's taken off like crazy, or so it seems.  Nearly every big fashion place (Selfridges, Topshop, ASOS, River Island etc) is doing deals.  Oh well.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

@ Z - oh and thank you for posting that email.  Very interesting (and disappointing) to read it.  Sigh.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

So, basically....We get better sales on a weekly basis than we do with the Black Friday one?

....Surely a lot of us saw this coming, yes?

I just really hope those outside of the US aren't furious about this.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 27, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> That's a rubbish sale!  Considering their prices are already on the higher side, 20% isn't a lot.  A lot of places seem to have up to 50% off.
> 
> Also, no new boxes (but we were expecting that, I guess).  And only USA.  The thing is, though Thanksgiving is an American holiday, I have noticed that here in the UK, this is the first year all the retailers are doing 'Black Friday' deals and creating a lot of hype around it.  It started last year with people scuffling for cut price TVs in Asda, and this year it's taken off like crazy, or so it seems.  Nearly every big fashion place (Selfridges, Topshop, ASOS, River Island etc) is doing deals.  Oh well.


It's a matter of 1-2 years until everyone in UK is having black friday deals. Amazon is doing and I received today so many emails about the uk black friday deals. Retailers want to take advantage of any opportunity they can to attract customers! When I was managing a charity shop a few years ago, I had Black Friday+weekend offers! lol! And my offers were better than memebox! lol!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

Tbh I really think they shouldn't have hyped it for so long on their facebook and main website eg pre-black Friday deals, "can't wait? shop our current sale!" and directing everyone to their Instagram with supposed Black Friday teasers.  They're trying to create a lot of hysteria and excitement over basically nothing.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Tbh I really think they shouldn't have hyped it for so long on their facebook and main website eg pre-black Friday deals, "can't wait? shop our current sale!" and directing everyone to their Instagram with supposed Black Friday teasers.  They're trying to create a lot of hysteria and excitement over basically nothing.


We always talk about this on here. @ and I are constantly judging whether or not we should be anxious about something, based on how much they hype it up.

CP2? Major hype.

That big restock event? Major hype.

Jackpot box? Major hype (even hyped it up like crazy when the last place/most common box was going to be worth less than what you paid for the box).

All the good restocks? Never see them coming.

All those "events" like the modeling masks being dirt cheap, and the free lip gloss, and the free items from the USA Exclusives after the $5 coupons? Those are all things people on here figured out.

The anniversary box? Not even a word about it in advance. ...Still hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I agree with you, people expect great deals and then they get this... Even if these offers were in the globalshop, I wouldn't be interested. I received so many emails... only to find out that the offers are for the usa shop...


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, their 'pre-sale' (25% off the new blushes and eyeshadows) is actually better than their much hyped actual Black Friday sale (only 20% off).

As for the free samples, is that only for the first 200 customers?  You can't expect people to get excited over that.  A lot of websites such as BeautyNetKorea give away free samples with orders as standard.

I dunno.  No new boxes and no global Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale.  They obviously don't want my money lol!


----------



## Liv (Nov 27, 2014)

Since the Chocolate mania disappeared from the sold out page, I am stupidly waiting for a restock. And since memebox seems to be disappointing us more and more lately, I decided to spend my money elsewhere. 

That's why I just spent sooo much on Bath and Bodyworks because they had some great sales going on  :blush:  Thank god I bought this US shipping address  :wub:


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Liv - I would love the Choclatemania box too.  That, the Honey Box, and the Snow White box, are the ones I most want.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

I can get better deals elsewhere.... This sale is a joke and memebox have lost their marbles


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 27, 2014)

Meh...,typical memebox. Have a feeling those 7 points are going to be worthless very soon. Think I'm going to have to move over to the Korean beauty thread instead if they don't release boxes again. Just wish some of the other korean stores would do the mystery box idea and give memebox a run for their money. Might just get them to buck up the ideas and start producing good quality boxes with nice products.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 27, 2014)

black friday and cyber monday sales online the past 5 years have been good in the uk i find cyber monday is personally better deals over here, don't have time to go to stores as working but online is epic , this year I've done 3 tester korea and today i did innisfree online, and bought out converse for the boy, and stuff, 

the way memebox have acted,behaved,lost the plot this past 2 months is such a let down ,the fact they hyped the black friday I've laughed since day 1, i remember the last big hyped restock and it was shockingly pants. but this with he hyped emails now for usa only ,either your a global company or your not,

i think if your going to trade globally you have to it through to everyone,offers,perks,sales the lot,or the customer walks off elsewhere and won't come back,

even the sale prices are laughable ,


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> No..CPM2 is a global problem..like Japanese Knotweed it invades wherever it goes...


The kudzu of beauty boxes.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 27, 2014)

What do people think will be their advertised restocks?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> What do people think will be their advertised restocks?


Probably just stuff from the shop that's sold out within the past couple of months.

Maybe some more Appletox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 27, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> What do people think will be their advertised restocks?


shop products, its said best loved all time sellers, 

no mention of boxes ,it reads products i.e. tea cheese essence,cheese cream ,cleansers,etc, 

considering they can't sell and ship the boxes on order correct ,why would people assume memebox have got suppliers to send them stock for 200 boxes to restock, the whole point is to clear stock,warehouse for new stock to come in for new boxes, etc,

advertised restocks, cpm, cpm products,hope girl,sharashara, cheap room, hope girl, a bit more cpm, the odd memebox own range, and maybe a little more cpm, and a few masks,


----------



## Jane George (Nov 27, 2014)

I think ppl are trying to look for a ray of hope.... personally i think the ray of hope is a lightning bolt coming for you


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

I believe it will be a warehouse clearance sale


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I believe it will be a warehouse clearance sale


I've been saying that for awhile now.

I still hoped that there would be some sales on items I was interested in though. No such luck, it seems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

Al I'm waiting for now are some spoilers and to see how,people feel about the sale, how much things can change in a few weeks!

Reminds me I need to stop eating


----------



## veritazy (Nov 27, 2014)

Anyone read the small print at the bottom of the black friday's page?

** 20% off for ONE YEAR Conditions: Offer valid for *$1,000 SINGLE PURCHASE of ANY USA SHOP i*tem. 20% discount valid only for the first $5,000 purchases from January 1 to December 31, 2015. Special code will be released in January.
Disclaimer: These offers are valid while supplies last. Promo code offers cannot be used in conjunction with other promotion codes. Not available on previous purchases or with purchase of *eGift certificates and gift cards.* Memebox reserves the right to change or rescind this offer at any time.

1. Not sure what that means. All year $1000 or like US peeps have to buy up to 1k? Whoa..maybe a new loyalty perks thing?

2. They might implement gift cards now?


----------



## avarier (Nov 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can get better deals elsewhere.... This sale is a joke and memebox have lost their marbles


Exactly. They regularly have 20-30% off different things. And their "sale" is a discount off inflated prices already! It's still expensive!! I will use my gifting money and buy things elsewhere.

~~~

Memespies do a great job of giving our feedback from this forum to the people above.. why does none of this anger and resentment not reach them? No boxes, shitty sale, etc.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Anyone read the small print at the bottom of the black friday's page?
> 
> ** 20% off for ONE YEAR Conditions: Offer valid for *$1,000 SINGLE PURCHASE of ANY USA SHOP i*tem. 20% discount valid only for the first $5,000 purchases from January 1 to December 31, 2015. Special code will be released in January.
> 
> ...


Those t&amp;cs are so strange, and sadly they are only aimed at us customers, memebox is a great lesson in how to lose friends and alienate people


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@veritazy I know it said something about the twenty off being for the year (woopty bloody doo), but they're putting a limit on it? Do they think that will trick people into thinking it's a great deal, or something? Who would spend $1,000 in the USA Exclusives in a year?! 

@@avarier They're really quick and "fixing" things like coupons to make sure they stop working in our favor. And preventing us from taking advantage of certain things. But those Memespies sure are useless when it comes to changing things...In our favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy I know it said something about the twenty off being for the year (woopty bloody doo), but they're putting a limit on it? Do they think that will trick people into thinking it's a great deal, or something? *Who would spend $1,000 in the USA Exclusives in a year?! *
> 
> @@avarier They're really quick and "fixing" things like coupons to make sure they stop working in our favor. And preventing us from taking advantage of certain things. But those Memespies sure are useless when it comes to changing things...In our favor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know! Do they think they are Sephora? Cause they aren't!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa it is strange,yes. But oh well, I stayed mainly for boxes anyways..

@@cfisher not sure. But I do know Testerkorea offers 10%? for queens ($1000++) purchase. There are people who are rich enough to spend that much apparently.. or maybe for businesses?

I'm retiring to bed. Hopefully new boxes tmr. Night, ladies~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@veritazy Yeah, but....It's TesterKorea. Let's not inflate Memebox's ego by comparing the two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm sure some folks could reach that amount on TesterKorea in a one year period. Easily. 

But...Memebox's USA Exclusives section?

Do people that rich even bother with things like Memebox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi Ahahaha I always forget Sephora has limits on such things. I just can't believe Memebox would even put that. ...Why would they even add that condition?


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Weak Sauce, as if Memeboxes Black Friday is for USA only lol -


----------



## VeeVeeLaFranc3 (Nov 27, 2014)

New items up for review/to win under global shop/new arrivals:

Sorry, I don't know how to link.

1) Aesthetic Serum - whitening + snail

2) Blancdoux - pinot noir uv and tone up

Memebox website is acting a bit wonky though - issues w/ log in and posting of reviews.

I tried like 7 times and I kept getting kicked out.  Message saying error not logged in and then I felt real stupid because then 3 of the 7 (same) reviews popped up.

Good luck everyone!

EDIT:  I still have zero plans to spend money on memebox right now because my fur babies (doggies) health come first and also there's the general suckage of choice boxes so if by chance a miracle happens and new sets and great deals appear tomorrow, my VIP codes are still available.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm so relieved Memebox Black Friday is US only. It means I have way more excuses to spend everywhere else!

Seriously though, what is up with Memebox this month? October was absolutely amazing. People were spending left and right because of all the new boxes. And now... I can't possibly believe that they're making even half the amount of income they were last month.

Edit: looking at their website, it looks like they are advertising "value sets" and "global shop deals" for the Global Shop. Still can't say I'm super interested.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I'm so relieved Memebox Black Friday is US only. It means I have way more excuses to spend everywhere else!
> 
> Seriously though, what is up with Memebox this month? October was absolutely amazing. People were spending left and right because of all the new boxes. And now... I can't possibly believe that they're making even half the amount of income they were last month.


Last month I spent so much money! This month the only thing I bought was the Benton box, and then I used the code and points, I'm in the UK so I won't be part of the Black Friday sale so really won't be spending this month!

Compare £150+ last month with £12 this month.....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, they are definitely suffering. But their focus is elsewhere at the moment, so I'm mostly curious to see what happens when they get around to trying to get to any sort of normalish schedule.

I really think at this point we won't be seeing much as far as box releases until after the holidays. But considering shipping issues, I think that may be a good thing.

And ladies...Isn't is sort of nice to not be spending all our play money on Memebox?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

Broken record here, but a US only black friday sale isn't cool. I'm starting to get to the point I want memebox to split into global and US. Hopefully that wouldn't completely ruin things for those of us who aren't in the US, but I'm getting tired of seeing promos and getting emails for things I can't take advantage of. And getting affiliate emails asking me to promote sales that I can't buy from? That's not going to happen. Yes, the sale and the US shop in general aren't that great, but don't constantly show me things I can't be a part of. It's almost like dangling a toy in front of a child and then snatching it away before the grab it and laughing "Can't play with it. Can't play with it". 

Now the question is, why do I let this company make me so angry? I've blacklisted other companies for less.


----------



## seachange (Nov 27, 2014)

Just went to pickup my Step by Step skincare box from the PO and was surprised that they had the 7 seconds sheet mask order too,  both arrived yesterday, the postman didn't write the second tracking number on the card. So if anyone is still waiting for their order shipped on the 31st Oct, there is a hope that it will arrive, mine took the astonishing 27 days to reach me.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Broken record here, but a US only black friday sale isn't cool. I'm starting to get to the point I want memebox to split into global and US. Hopefully that wouldn't completely ruin things for those of us who aren't in the US, but I'm getting tired of seeing promos and getting emails for things I can't take advantage of. And getting affiliate emails asking me to promote sales that I can't buy from? That's not going to happen. Yes, the sale and the US shop in general aren't that great, but don't constantly show me things I can't be a part of. It's almost like dangling a toy in front of a child and then snatching it away before the grab it and laughing "Can't play with it. Can't play with it".
> 
> Now the question is, why do I let this company make me so angry? I've blacklisted other companies for less.


For the reason I'm still invested in memebox is because I still have boxes coming until mid December, and I keep up with the thread and enjoy the spoiler talk and other things, but once my boxes and points are done I can't see myself remaining loyal, I'm really sorry to say that but somehow these problems and disappointments have gone on for too long now to make me feel any excitement.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

I think the biggest issue in regards to this whole thing is the fact that "US Memebox" and "Memebox Global" are still the same entity to Memebox, though two separately entities in reality.

And let's face it, Memebox is so behind on simple things like website layouts and such. I really think that making it so that people don't get emails about USA Exclusives should be easy enough, but they make everything seem so impossible.

It doesn't help matters that their San Francisco location handles the social media stuff. And they seem to handle it for both the Korean and USA stuff.

It's all such a giant mess.

But I really hope they don't focus on separating them into two separate entities. I don't think that could possibly be good news for the global aspect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree that it might not be a good thing to split them. The only hope I have is the fact it seems like it would make more sense for Canada to be split off with the US. It just gets annoying being treated like a portion of their customers don't matter. 20% off inflated prices may be a bad sale, but it's better than no discount on inflated prices. The Korean and Chinese memeboxes might be getting amazing deals and fabulous boxes, but since I don't have to see it or hear about it, I'm not bothered by it. Anyways, really not worth being annoyed with. 

I keep trying to remind myself what it was I loved about memebox just a short month ago and I guess I'm still holding on to the hope that it returns to that again. I don't need as many boxes released a week, but I'd like to return to great boxes (with the occasionally meh one) that get me excited. I miss memebox being fun.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> Broken record here, but a US only black friday sale isn't cool. I'm starting to get to the point I want memebox to split into global and US. Hopefully that wouldn't completely ruin things for those of us who aren't in the US, but I'm getting tired of seeing promos and getting emails for things I can't take advantage of. And getting affiliate emails asking me to promote sales that I can't buy from? That's not going to happen. Yes, the sale and the US shop in general aren't that great, but don't constantly show me things I can't be a part of. It's almost like dangling a toy in front of a child and then snatching it away before the grab it and laughing "Can't play with it. Can't play with it".
> 
> Now the question is, why do I let this company make me so angry? I've blacklisted other companies for less.


think of the bright side - as an affiliate, you won't have to deal with USA tax code.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 27, 2014)

blinded said:


> I agree that it might not be a good thing to split them.* The only hope I have is the fact it seems like it would make more sense for Canada to be split off with the US.* It just gets annoying being treated like a portion of their customers don't matter. 20% off inflated prices may be a bad sale, but it's better than no discount on inflated prices. The Korean and Chinese memeboxes might be getting amazing deals and fabulous boxes, but since I don't have to see it or hear about it, I'm not bothered by it. Anyways, really not worth being annoyed with.
> 
> I keep trying to remind myself what it was I loved about memebox just a short month ago and I guess I'm still holding on to the hope that it returns to that again. I don't need as many boxes released a week, but I'd like to return to great boxes (with the occasionally meh one) that get me excited. I miss memebox being fun.


I honestly think that the reason why Canada won't be split off with the USA (north america operations)  is due to the high cost of shipping from USA to Canada.   

seriously, it is SO fricking expensive to ship to Canada from the states.  People complain bitterly about it when you have companies that do ship to Canada (FCS is one that comes to mind).  So, there will never be pleasing anyone on this front.

What Memebox SHOULD do is offer the same deals and products that the USA shop gets in their global shop.


----------



## blinded (Nov 27, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I honestly think that the reason why Canada won't be split off with the USA (north america operations)  is due to the high cost of shipping from USA to Canada.
> 
> seriously, it is SO fricking expensive to ship to Canada from the states.  People complain bitterly about it when you have companies that do ship to Canada (FCS is one that comes to mind).  So, there will never be pleasing anyone on this front.
> 
> What Memebox SHOULD do is offer the same deals and products that the USA shop gets in their global shop.


Ideally, they should offer the same in both shops. Absolutely. And yeah, shipping to Canada from the US is pricey but sadly there are times it can be cheaper to ship from the US than within Canada. I guess I'm just so used to the cost of Canada Post that USPS can seem like a bargain. I know there is no way a box would cost $6.99 to ship, so that might suck if Canada did end up with the US for boxes. I think if they aren't go to split into two separate entities then all customers who use the global shop should be treated the same. 

I am glad I don't have to deal with the tax thing, although my affiliate earnings aren't enough to be considered taxable income in Canada.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

I won't pretend I know all the exact reasons they do things the way they do. But they really don't have the big brands in the Memeshop. And the sorts of products and brands in USA Exclusives is so very different from the Memeshop. I don't think it's entirely random.

I'm not sure it really makes sense for them to put all the same items into both shops. If that's the case, I'm sure there would be no sense in even bothering to ship from the US, really. 

And part of me sort of wonders if they started the USA Exclusives recently to ease into whatever warehouse move they're working on now.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

I just put a Benton value box spoiler on the spoiler page not my photo I wonder if everyone gets the same or different stuff..


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 27, 2014)

Finally opened and played with my MCW4 box.. I am absolutely in love with the Pure Smile hand cream! It smells so good without being very strong scented.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa Thank you so much for posting it!

Okay, so it is definitely warehouse clearout items, but I was thrilled to see that item in a box I purchased recently, because after it showed up in a global box everyone was raving about it.

I really hope I love whatever I get with my YET set. But at least they're doing some good value items. I think this is a good sign.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Finally opened and played with my MCW4 box.. I am absolutely in love with the Pure Smile hand cream! It smells so good without being very strong scented.


I totally agree! You wouldn't think it was a snail cream, also it makes my hand so soft and not sticky or greasy, All round good item!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa Thank you so much for posting it!
> 
> Okay, so it is definitely warehouse clearout items, but I was thrilled to see that item in a box I purchased recently, because after it showed up in a global box everyone was raving about it.
> 
> I really hope I love whatever I get with my YET set. But at least they're doing some good value items. I think this is a good sign.


I'm glad it is a 'proper' full size item, but I'm hoping that all the free gifts are the same or at least same sort of value wise. Yup warehouse clear out, but a good one a really good one so far....


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm thinking more spoilers like this and the value boxes are going to sell out quick!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm glad it is a 'proper' full size item, but I'm hoping that all the free gifts are the same or at least same sort of value wise. Yup warehouse clear out, but a good one a really good one so far....


I definitely thought we could benefit from the warehouse clearout for the free gift, and I do think the gift will be different, since I'm sure they won't enough for all the sets. But as long as the value is similar, I'm more than happy. Considering what great deals the Benton and YET set already are..This is definitely just an added bonus...Still grateful it's a nice added bonus.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

I'll have to keep an eye out, really can't wait to see what else is going out as the gift!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

It is a nice added bonus but tbh I really bought my value sets for the free gift, as when they were giving out the cpm2 gifts I was jealous and thought it would be the same level of items which it seems that it just might be (I never bought a cpm2 and never will unless there is amazing free gifts galore offered with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa In all fairness the Benton and YET sets are great deals, the value is absolutely there, especially with the coupon and free shipping. 

But the CP2 thing...They really just did that because they were desperate to push those boxes.

But yeah...I was shocked when someone mentioned getting something with their CP2 box that was like $50 on KoreaDepart. I think some of the items were worth more than the box, Yikes!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

@@cfisher, oh I agree that the value is there, but in all honesty what pushed me into buying it was the gift, first because I was missing the surprise aspect of the proper memeboxes which had stopped being released except for few and far between, and second because I had seen the cpm2 items, now let the unboxings begin and see what everyone gets


----------



## cfisher (Nov 27, 2014)

@@Mahsa Oh, I just meant that I was surprised that the gifts for the value sets were so good...Especially for that Benton set. I think that would have sold out without the free gift, easily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I definitely miss the mystery aspect of boxes as well. Though I was glad to grab a YET set, especially since that lip tint is like $20 and is limited edition for the holidays. Plus 10 different sheet masks? How could I say no?

But I can't wait to see the other items, here's hoping we see some really great stuff!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 27, 2014)

CPM2 just went down to $19

What else?? Come on, MEMEBOX!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 27, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> CPM2 just went down to $19
> 
> What else?? Come on, MEMEBOX!


Omg I loled


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

Also, upgraded shipping for 6.99 for anyone who wants to grab the Hallabong.

derp... what else???   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

New Holiday Value sets


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Apparently no more free gifts with the value set, only memebox could do an opposite sale, you get less for your money rather than more....


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Apparently no more free gifts with the value set, only memebox could do an opposite sale, you get less for your money rather than more....


I see free gift with DDUNG


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I see free gift with DDUNG


Maybe they forgot to add it to the new image


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

oh I got the recipe by nature one - that seems like a great deal

that cleanser (which I love and ran out ages ago)

a new hand gel cream

ice cream lip gloss - b-day gift to my niece

7 masks


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh I got the recipe by nature one - that seems like a great deal
> 
> that cleanser (which I love and ran out ages ago)
> 
> ...


I like that one too!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

There don't seem to be any restocks on anything ... in the boxes or in the shop.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really annoyed that they combined the USA and Global sale shops together. I don't freaking want to see products I can't purchase!

The donkey milk body lotion is 2 for $45 with free shipping. I really like it, but... that's still really expensive! Otherwise, that Recipe set looks like it'll sell out soon. Great value, but I wasn't a fan of the cleanser.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

That Recipe by Nature set looks pretty nice! I might be tempted...

Also, I'm embarrassed to say this, but I'm kind of considering the discounted CPM2? I know what I'm in for since it's unboxed, and I have points to cover it. Absolutely no clue what I'd do with the Revecen, though.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

For $19 I would buy a CPM2, the serum is $19 alone on testerkorea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay I just noticed on the Black Friday page that was linked in the affiliates email, the "Biggest Restock of the Year" link send you to the memebox-global boxes page. Could they actually be doing it?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably the CPM2 box is their biggest restock of the year - lol


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Okay I just noticed on the Black Friday page that was linked in the affiliates email, the "Biggest Restock of the Year" link send you to the memebox-global boxes page. Could they actually be doing it?


Ooh, it does. I wish I knew when this might happen. I need to go to bed.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Okay I just noticed on the Black Friday page that was linked in the affiliates email, the "Biggest Restock of the Year" link send you to the memebox-global boxes page. Could they actually be doing it?


It wasn't doing that before....OH MY GOODNESS.

IS IT POSSIBLE?!

Or are they tricking us?!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Oooh Now I am excited!!! Staying up until 12am PST...

Really hope they are doing restocks so I can use my points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

It wouldn't be the first time customer service was completely wrong about something...

....But I just have this nagging feeling that I'm going to hang around waiting for it, and it just will never happen. 

I'll just refresh this page obsessively.

If anyone sees any suspicious movement on anything, be sure to alert the rest of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And please leave me a Choc Mania box.  :lol:


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a long and storied history of missing every possible restock, and that might have to continue as it is way past my bedtime. Just watch, Step by Step and Rose will materialize and evaporate as soon as I fall asleep, ha ha!


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

Not a chance I can stay up until 12am PST. So I think I'll call it quits now and hope that restocks happen tomorrow. Snails and honey will have to wait.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Okay I just noticed on the Black Friday page that was linked in the affiliates email, the "Biggest Restock of the Year" link send you to the memebox-global boxes page. Could they actually be doing it?


I know CS has batted the idea down, but I do think that they're going to do a restock of boxes.

I have been monitoring the Memebox sitemap (I know, I know, I'm creepy) and I see nothing so far that indicates that a box restock is happening immediately. I suspect it's going to be on California time because the SF office seems to be taking more and more control these days.

In part, this belief comes from the fact that 1) there have been no major restocks recently 2) the warehouse in Korea is being cleared out and 3) when I talked to Lauren about sample items for review it was clear that a box was on offer if I wanted to review it--I turned it down because of box overload (I'm reviewing new products instead), but given that she was recently able to send a bunch of legit nice boxes to reviewers makes me think that the warehouse has plenty of stock to pick from right now. I asked her to only send me things if she thinks that I'll like them, so she must have had a decent selection to make the offer; I trust her to make the right judgment call on that.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

Etude House is restocked ... they're coming!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

OMFG RESTOCKS: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

come onnnnn ROSE!!! XD


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

While You Were Sleeping and City Girl have dropped


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Cafe, City girl, Mask 5, smile care, traveller's kit , head to toe, omg 3 all dropped


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

Cafe Box, guys!!!!!!!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Chocolate @@cfisher !!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Omg chocolate


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahhh! The site is down!


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

The site stopped loading for me noooooooooo


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Site crashed for me


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't get onto the site anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

ughhhhhh just as I was checking out too!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 28, 2014)

Yep, it crashed.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

We broke it. hahaha


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

It was so obvious this would happen I hope it's up for everyone soon


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Rose is back!!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Still not workmg for me


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

It's loading again? Still not for me. What about snail or honey 1?

And of course skincare. If skincare restocks I may pee my pants. (okay, only sort of kidding)


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

MEMEBOX SITE PLEASE D=


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

CPM3, Vegabond, Dessert, hair and body are all back too.


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 28, 2014)

_MEMEBOX WHY_


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

step by step, from jeju, wtf, k style 3, the first three princess boxes


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Princess boxes


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Crashed again when I added a box to my,cart


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

How can you guys see the boxes? I can't get it to load. Not fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

it's on and off. Can't add to cart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

If anyone actually gets to buy anything can you let us know so we know it's possible


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

I just want to pay for my boxes!!! Why won't they just take my money and let me go to bed?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

The other three princess boxes and citrus lane are added too


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 28, 2014)

nooooo broke during checkout


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone been able to check out??


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

It's still not working for me!

I've been sitting here obsessively refreshing the page for the past 5 minutes even though I have to go to the bathroom.   LOL


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

It's like someone snatched a Nutella-covered pretzel out of my hand just as I was about to eat it

Frown town


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Lol @@flushblush


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

it seems like they are done uploading the boxes. No new boxes this time. Hopefully that means we can finally check out!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

It's ok now!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

Restock pages (taken before latest crash)



Spoiler


----------



## ilynx (Nov 28, 2014)

Ordered the rose edition! So excited!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Got my rose box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 28, 2014)

Got the choco box finally! Whew, so stressful!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

It's still not working for,me


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 28, 2014)

CHECKOUT SUCCESS 

Step-by-step, my first memepurchase in November.  Thank god those VIP points never expired!!  *fist pump*


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

THERE'S A NEW BLACK FRIDAY BOX TOO


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

Special Edition boxes!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

There's a black friday boxes.. So tempted.. argh.. used all my coupons too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 28, 2014)

ahhh!!!!!


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

nah i didn't get it, too risky @[email protected]

spent my money on cafe and snow white instead ^^


----------



## ilynx (Nov 28, 2014)

There are $19 Black Friday boxes!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

The site is legit still not working for me


----------



## Liv (Nov 28, 2014)

Got my choc mania  B)

There are three Black Friday boxes but they are the vaguest ever!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh, wow...I'm here DURING the restock.

And at this rate, I still don't even have a chance of grabbing the one box I want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

I need more details, or at least some kind of bundle to risk it on unknown things. Oh wait, they are $19, isn't that the price of CPM2?


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd buy the black friday boxes if they came in a value set

silly memebox, what's the point of releasing two unless they come in a set :K


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

For those who can't get the site to work. Did you close your browser and reopen? That's how I was able to get back in. Refreshing didn't work.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

if it's not working, try loading it in a different browser or clear the cookie.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

There are 3 I'm tempted but i,want a value set so much shipping


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

Even though I'm already completed my order I'm considering getting Tinkerbell as well..

I do love glitter but the products are kind of meh... 

WHOA A THIRD BLACK FRIDAY BOX JUST APPEARED


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Yah I would considering using my innsifree points and take the risk if they offer a value set.. perhaps they will? Seems like they are still loading things onto the website.


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

Sadly, I'm not interested in getting any of these. Boo.

Rose is sold out.


----------



## Liv (Nov 28, 2014)

Step by step and Traveller's are sold out


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

Rose sold out while in my cart, but I grabbed Step by Step! Yee haw! (Wonder if they'll be restocking the restocks tomorrow? Does that ever happen?)


----------



## ilynx (Nov 28, 2014)

Travelers sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> surprisng


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 28, 2014)

I got Rose Edition and Chocomania!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

@@flushblush I wondered that too.


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

cafe has sold out!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

This feels like the old memebox


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

Finally!!! I think Memebox just took my life savings though


----------



## engawa (Nov 28, 2014)

Got rose but missed chocolate mania while trying to switch accounts to take advantage of my points. Ahh I'm so mad at myself &gt;&lt;


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 28, 2014)

Step by Step sold out while I was putting in my info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought they coded in something to hold your boxes while you're checking out? Sigh.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans grats. I bought lippy this morning from Boots so gonna not bother this time


----------



## Liv (Nov 28, 2014)

Vagabond also sold out as did Choc'.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Rose sold out while in my cart, but I grabbed Step by Step! Yee haw! (Wonder if they'll be restocking the restocks tomorrow? Does that ever happen?)


Good for you lady!... I lost both those. :/

*cry*


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

#38 mask is gone!


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, this was fun even though I didn't get any of the boxes. See how quickly we forgive memespies? Bring on the good stuff again.


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

wow wtf black friday #1 is sold out O___O

as is #2 O_O

i wonder how many got stocked O____O


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Good for you lady!... I lost both those. :/
> 
> *cry*


Oh no, I'm sorry! T^T


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm guessing most were in single or low double figures


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Well, this was fun even though I didn't get any of the boxes. See how quickly we forgive memespies? Bring on the good stuff again.


It was fun but I didn't get any either, I would have got a Black Friday double bundle if they did it..... Although I'm scared of buying blind, thanksgiving boxes did restore my faith a little


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 28, 2014)

blinded said:


> Well, this was fun even though I didn't get any of the boxes. See how quickly we forgive memespies? Bring on the good stuff again.


We Memeaddicts are a fickle bunch, yet quickly satiated by mass box releases.


----------



## engawa (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm really crossing my fingers for a second restock...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Oops.. the website broke again..

I am stalking the bundle page to see if they are smart enough to put in a black friday bundle.. I would snatch it up in a second.. No lies.. (there goes my memebox no buy..)


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE MESSAGE. XD

at least it's not blank anymore haha


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 28, 2014)

I really hope it'll make Memebox see some sense again - see how MUCH we want our boxes?!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

down for maintenance


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe it's down for some more boxes


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'm guessing most were in single or low double figures


That was my thought, too. Hopefully they'll give folks another crack at them tomorrow? Not everyone stays up and stalks the site (heck, it's my first Meme-all-nighter, and I've been around for months)!


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooooh... Maybe they're adding more!!


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

I got CPM2 (a good deal for the serum and appletox and I can throw the kid stuff in my little cousin's stocking, shes 14 so its perfect), my dessert box and Black Friday 3. I'm trying not to go crazy on boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I was just thinking this is a weird time to release, although even at this time it's crashing and selling out like crazy!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday 3 is tempting if it's still around


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

the boxes that were still in stock before the maintenance message:

- cpm2

- black friday3

- tinkerbell

- little mermaid

- wtf

- citrus care

- hair and body 4

- cinderella

- miracle masks

- etude house

- lisa pullano

- city girl

- while you were sleeping

- foot therapy

- dessert

- brows

- snow white

- sleeping beauty

- rapunzel

- head to toe

- omg3

- kstyle3

- juju

let's see if they add more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm getting tempted by Black Friday, I don't know why 3 is calling my name


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

They're doing something .... tick.. tick...tick


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, i'm tempted by one of the Black friday ones as well.... But which one? They're all the same description, what if one is more amazing than the others?!? Argghhh


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Site is so down!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

Well I would have bought the Rose, but it sold out in my cart, and yep, the other day I swore NO MORE! But that Rose!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

all three black friday boxes are sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No new boxes


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I said no more unless they pull something amazing, and tonight has been a good meme buzz - although I havnt pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> all three black friday boxes are sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No new boxes


Oh no, well looks like Ill keep my word then for now


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Nothing really appeals so don't think I'll be spending those 7 points. The ones I would have considered are sold out anyway so back to bed as got a raging sore throat.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Nothing really appeals so don't think I'll be spending those 7 points. The ones I would have considered are sold out anyway so back to bed as got a raging sore throat.


Oh noes. I hope you feel better after your sleep.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

Hope everyone enjoyed their day with family and friends in the US and all our European friends just had a lovely day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So after this crazy long day came home and decided to treat myself to a skincare evening as I don't need to be up at 3:30am for a change. The benefit of owning your own business....totally loving this after our first 2 weeks and the thrill of not having to work weekends is AMAZING. Something I never thought would happen working in Food.

Now on a Memebox note, I tried one of the TO BE NANG snail masks from Miracle Masks. Loving that it is soaking in serum and that it's a gel mask BUT....it's a two piece and that's something I can't stand as I'm not able to just chill for a half hour. The bottom half literally fell off while taking a sip of wine. The top half managed to stay in place but I noticed any type of facial expression was not beneficial to the productivity. After a few more minutes with it I pulled the top half off. Complete disappointment as I loved it was a nice size and fit my face perfectly but the fact it wouldn't stay put on my face rendered it completely useless for me.


----------



## Liv (Nov 28, 2014)

Even Smile Care sold out, crazy!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I kind of really want a Black Friday box now that it's sold out, I actully didn't even get a chance with the crashing but oh I want one now!


----------



## athy (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm surprised jeju and while you were sleeping are still in stock

thought those two were very popular boxes O:


----------



## ilynx (Nov 28, 2014)

lots of the $29 boxes haven't sold out. what a difference $6 can make!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

smile care had the lip care duo that people loved


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

athy said:


> I'm surprised jeju and while you were sleeping are still in stock
> 
> thought those two were very popular boxes O:


And Snow White too


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm surprised Snow White is still loitering!

Dessert and My Mask are gone, though.

Edit: So are Jeju and Lisa Pullano.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Nov 28, 2014)

are there any 10 off 50 codes around that work this month?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh..ok...got while you were sleeping as it looked a good box in the past and used the 7 points so not full price. Going to ask hubby to get me a throat spray or something as feels like I'm swallowing razor blades. Daughter now through watching cbeebies on hubby's iPad so there goes any chance of a lie in...


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Morning ladies! I'm the last to arrive and the mall has been emptied lol~

But regardless I'm happy I didnt need to spend needlessly... My lovely boutique arrived just minutes ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eyeling those sets and when I saw the hand cream I knew @@biancardi would buy it~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

While we were going after the box restocks, they restocked the YET value set and it looks like they are still shipping out with free gifts.

@@Alidolly WYWS is a really good box. I really like everything in it. I hope you will like it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 28, 2014)

Just woke up missed the blackfridsy 1.2.3 boxes wonder if they will be good all the other restock boxes glad I missed them . As not interested in a second box . Glad some of you got some though .


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Just woke up missed the blackfridsy 1.2.3 boxes wonder if they will be good all the other restock boxes glad I missed them . As not interested in a second box . Glad some of you got some though .


Only ones I was interested in was Black Friday 2 and 3 but I missed them as the site kept crashing for me until they sold out


----------



## had706 (Nov 28, 2014)

I grabbed several I missed the first time. Wtf, Snow White and foot therapy. I was pondering if the Black Friday boxes would be full of cleaning out the warehouse items and they sold out! I hope they are good for those that got them! I really need to go to bed now as I need to be up in 4 1/2 hours as my mom and I are going out for a little Black Friday in store shopping!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Missed the Black Friday boxes but wasn't sure about those anyway. Just so nice to actually see boxes for sale rather than the cupboard always empty. Granted, they are restocks for the most part but still...it was great to see while it lasted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope folk managed to snag the boxes they wanted this time round. Should get a few deliveries today - though postie not round till nearer 11am (its only just coming up for 8am) so better get in for a shower while daughter watches Woolly and Tig as there is only so many episodes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Only ones I was interested in was Black Friday 2 and 3 but I missed them as the site kept crashing for me until they sold out


Okay I may risk sounding like an idiot but how is the 2 and 3rd different from the 1st? I saw the glimpse of the description but they were already sold out so I didn't pay more attention.



Lorna ljblog said:


> Just woke up missed the blackfridsy 1.2.3 boxes wonder if they will be good all the other restock boxes glad I missed them . As not interested in a second box . Glad some of you got some though .


yup missed them but oddly I don't feel sad lol. I'm keeping money for December boxes. I'm sure now they do festive ones very close to the date!


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got back from Black Friday shopping with my sister to see a page full of amazing restocked boxes which are almost all sold out ): really bummed I didn't just stay home and wait


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Okay I may risk sounding like an idiot but how is the 2 and 3rd different from the 1st? I saw the glimpse of the description but they were already sold out so I didn't pay more attention!


They are not different the description is the same, but I wanted to get two out of the three and I was drawn to 2 and 3 but I didn't get a chance as the website didn't load properly for me until they were sold out.

The only reason I was considering them was that the gift for the Benton value box that I saw was decent, so I thought even if it's a warehouse clean out, there might be some good stuff from past boxes in there (not cpm2) but it's a risk anyway


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

I used my Memepoints from the wine and cheese box to buy the Recipe By Nature set. Now Memebox and I are all finished, at least for a while.

I could have bought one or more of their boxes, but I either have them all, they are extremely " iffy"* in my opinion*  ( the Black Friday boxes) or they are among the list of " my lost boxes". The missing being:

_Dessert Box_

_Rose Edition_

_Hair and Body Spa Edition_

I don't ever think I will get these. The mail comes, the mail goes, but these three boxes are not in the mix and now Memebox will not honor their 20 day shipping period. They've added 2 weeks to boxes shipped out on Oct. 31 just because " they can", I guess.

I never got my Global shop order from Oct. I wonder if I will get the Recipe by Nature one? Hit or miss.


----------



## theori3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Juuust finished Thanksgiving celebrations with my family, and logged on to find out they restocked the boxes on my wishlist, and they've all sold out already. Can't regret family time, though, so oh well!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Juuust finished Thanksgiving celebrations with my family, and logged on to find out they restocked the boxes on my wishlist, and they've all sold out already. Can't regret family time, though, so oh well!


Your post is so sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I look back on the family Thanksgiving photos when I had my parents, my grandparents, my aunt and a cousin all at our table celebrating, now all gone, and I miss them so, and the many holidays we spent together.

Time waits for no man- or woman. You will always remember this Thanksgiving for the love shared, long after cosmetics are used up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

People matter so much more than things do... especially if we have a choice between one or the other.

*I hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving-- new boxes or no new boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Juuust finished Thanksgiving celebrations with my family, and logged on to find out they restocked the boxes on my wishlist, and they've all sold out already. Can't regret family time, though, so oh well!


Aww--that's the nicest thing I've heard all night.

I didn't see any restocked boxes that I needed and I wasn't up for buying the Black Friday boxes without an express shipping value set. It's so weird that that wasn't even offered!

One year ago my skin was in a total meltdown and I owned...maybe a pump bottle of some random lotion I won't even use on my hands now. Now I have more creams [and other stuff, obviously] than there are days in the week (and I unload stuff I don't use on people I know _constantly_). My skin is a million times better. I'm thankful.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok. I am exhausted. That was some seriously strenuous panic shopping!

Between the constant site crashes and the items that would become out of stock while they were in my cart - I am not even sure what i purchased!

Or if I really "want" what I purchased.

Unfortunately I couldn't click fast enough to get any of the Black Friday boxes.

But I hope they are fantastic for whoever snagged one or three of them.

Good night all...!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Ok. I am exhausted. That was some seriously strenuous panic shopping!
> 
> Between the constant site crashes and the items that would become out of stock while they were in my cart - I am not even sure what i purchased!
> 
> ...


You are not kidding. I felt like I was at the track yelling at my horse to win with all that page re-loading and crashing business...lol!   I'm spent.

Can't cash out the Thank you sets at the reduced price even though they are meant to be on sale.. annoying. A good time tonight, even if I lost what I thought I was winning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Nov 28, 2014)

The early wake up was worth it it seems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I slept two hours tonight because I wrote a speech till four in the morning and I will spend my day at the gym, preparing the room for a huge event tonight. I never did gymnastics and have to do some stuff I never thought I could do until recently. I hope it all goes well.

Have a nice day or night guys!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Site down for maintenance again. Have had a shower and feeling almost human again...just a need a mug of tea and ready to face the day ahead with an active 4.5 year old. Might have a girlie beauty day and let her try some of my make-up as she loves that. I only put some lippy, blusher and a little bit eye shadow but she's always so happy (and easier to remove than face paint lol!)

Edit...spelling as mig of tea!?!


----------



## juless231 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ugh.... fell asleep for a bit, woke up to find a huge restock that's pretty much sold out! Ah well! I'm broke anyway and shouldn't even think about ordering memeboxes, haha! Glad most were able to grab what they've been wanting!


----------



## theori3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone here used any of the items in the Recipe By Nature set before? I'm considering picking it up..


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone here used any of the items in the Recipe By Nature set before? I'm considering picking it up..


I've heard good things about it. Pretty sure @@biancardi said she loved the cleanser


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Well that was weird, site was up and there was over 160 dollars worth of items in the basket - that I defo hadn't added!! Site down again so hope they don't add any of those CPM2 boxes when I'm not looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well that was weird, site was up and there was over 160 dollars worth of items in the basket - that I defo hadn't added!! Site down again so hope they don't add any of those CPM2 boxes when I'm not looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There was stuff randomly in my basket at some point, and I had been logged out of my account. Logged in, and the stuff was gone! Not sure what that was about, but hopefully nobody accidentally picks something up, lol.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

This sale was P*** poor (excuse my French!)

I logged on at approx 7am GMT (about 2 hours ago) and everything I wanted was already sold out.

My internet connection is slow and unreliable at the best of times, so with the problems and site crashes the site was experiencing, I doubt even if I'd been earlier I would have got the boxes I wanted.  Some people were saying they lost them even when they were in their cart trying to check out.

I'm really upset with Memebox.  It's the way they do things!  When I went on Memebox site this morning, they were still advertising the pre Black Friday sale even though all the restocked boxes were aleady up and showing as sold out.

Then, when I log on now and look at their facebook site, they're advertising the black Friday sale, the special Black Friday boxes and the restocks like 2 hours after they've already sold out!

Different if they'd uploaded the banner at the time the restocks started (ie at 6am) and then just kept it up and didn't bother changing it yet.  But it infuriates me that they wait until all the boxes are sold out (ie the new Black Friday boxes) and then put up the big banner on the site for the Black Friday boxes and advertise it on Facebook!  It's like they're trying to rub our faces in it.  Also it's like they have no clue what is happening, do they not realise it's all sold out already?

Does my head in.

Sorry for rant.  I am genuinely glad everyone else got what they wanted.  But I didn't and I am upset.


----------



## Aishah (Nov 28, 2014)

They put up Black Friday box 4&amp;5. Should I chance it?

Edit: box 4&amp;5 description

"Pamper a special someone with our new Black Friday Special Editions each packed with 5~7 full sized makeup and skincare miracles previously featured in our boxes, all for ONLY $19!! "

Sounds like warehouse clearing to me. :/


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

I really think it was just pure luck if you managed to get anything. The Black Friday boxes were sold out already when I logged on. I was lucky and nabbed a box I thought looked good but most of the really good boxes were already gone. I think they may have had only a handful of each box hence the mad scrabble. Here's hoping there are new boxes next week...an express shipping Christmas box would be ace for example but would need to be a real goody box of delights and not leftovers from the leftovers.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

In Memebox's defense...People find the restocks before they even get the chance to announce them.

It sure would be silly for them to make the announcement then start getting things put up.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In Memebox's defense...People find the restocks before they even get the chance to announce them.
> 
> It sure would be silly for them to make the announcement then start getting things put up.


Yeah sure ten minutes or so is fine.  But two hours????  How come I only just get an email half hour ago when the boxes were up at 6am?  What a farce.  I'm emailing them to complain.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

The site is behaving really odd at the moment. It logged me out then added a whole lot of stuff to the cart, then crashed, then removed the items, then added different ones after another crash!! Just want to check the one I ordered is "processing" but can't get into my account now at all...

Think ill wait for things to quieten down again..


----------



## seachange (Nov 28, 2014)

Aishah said:


> They put up Black Friday box 4&amp;5. Should I chance it?
> 
> Edit: box 4&amp;5 description
> 
> ...


And *[shipping starts Nov 9th]???* Really???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yeah sure ten minutes or so is fine.  But two hours????  How come I only just get an email half hour ago when the boxes were up at 6am?  What a farce.  I'm emailing them to complain.


This always happens. We usually find out about new VIP boxes before the actual email is sent out as well. While they're working on the newsletters, things tend to be brewing on their site.

Your best chance for restocks and such is to stalk places like this or MUT.

You already have an advantage over the general Memebox population, really. 

And honestly, with or without the newsletter...It's always a mad rush to grab them. I don't really see how the announcements being done at the right time would benefit you more.

Honestly, I think you'd have less of a chance then. Though it would be more fair to those that don't check these sorts of sites.

And I highly doubt Memebox is going to change such things.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh and they were meant to be restocking all the sold out stuff and the YET masks I wanted are all sold out.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This always happens. We usually find out about new VIP boxes before the actual email is sent out as well. While they're working on the newsletters, things tend to be brewing on their site.
> 
> Your best chance for restocks and such is to stalk places like this or MUT.
> 
> ...


Yeah fair enough it was probably my frustration talking BUT I still don't think they should put a massive banner up on their homepage 2 hours after the boxes are sold out.  Though I did notice they'd added Black Friday boxes 4 and 5. 

To be honest once things are sold out they should really take down the adverts pretty sharpish otherwise people see them, get excited, click on them and .....oh.  They're all sold out.  That somehow makes the disappointment worse.


----------



## Aishah (Nov 28, 2014)

seachange said:


> And *[shipping starts Nov 9th]???* Really???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Didn't notice that! But it seems they've amended it to 9th dec. but boxes 1,2,3 are supposed to ship 28th Nov it seems. Wonder if that means the boxes are all prepared and just waiting to be shipped.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

And also the value sets (Benton, Ariul etc) are coming up at the wrong pre-sale price in checkout.

That's bad, they've been hyping this all week and it's so badly organised, they could at least have fixed this bug.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

Got black friday boxes 4+5, none of the restocks I wanted were available.. :/


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

It's pretty amazing to me that they actually managed to sell that many boxes without express shipping bundles. The thirst level for boxes is EPIC!


----------



## Aishah (Nov 28, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yeah fair enough it was probably my frustration talking BUT I still don't think they should put a massive banner up on their homepage 2 hours after the boxes are sold out. Though I did notice they'd added Black Friday boxes 4 and 5.
> 
> To be honest once things are sold out they should really take down the adverts pretty sharpish otherwise people see them, get excited, click on them and .....oh. They're all sold out. That somehow makes the disappointment worse.


I know what you mean. I'm not VIP yet so I don't even get the early access emails and several times(past few weeks only) when I am finally informed by memebox about new releases, they have already sold out. Which p***es me off. So I am thankful to know about this thread which keeps me informed about what's happening in memeland^^


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

I want boxes 4 and 5 but I can't get on the site for love nor money


----------



## Aishah (Nov 28, 2014)

It seems like they've also updated the $5 steals page. They've added the jeju hallabong serum and restocked Appletox and added some new things from yet cosmetics.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm using a tablet but there is no way for me to log on and put items in my bag to purchase


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This always happens. We usually find out about new VIP boxes before the actual email is sent out as well. While they're working on the newsletters, things tend to be brewing on their site.
> 
> Your best chance for restocks and such is to stalk places like this or MUT.
> 
> ...


I agree, I find out from here and the FB group. I get emails to my phone with every update here which is both a pain and a huge help with restocks! My wallet thinks its a pain at least!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

Aishah said:


> It seems like they've also updated the $5 steals page. They've added the jeju hallabong serum and restocked Appletox and added some new things from yet cosmetics.


Thanks for the heads up! ^^ Got 3 hallabong serum and 4 apple honey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

The shipping on the Hallabong is steep - wanted 3 bottles and it was 24 dollars for the shipping so will give that a miss as not really as massive saving after all, if it was free shipping though I'd be all over those.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I agree, I find out from here and the FB group. I get emails to my phone with every update here which is both a pain and a huge help with restocks! My wallet thinks its a pain at least!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm just sort of surprised that people want more of an advantage than that.

I've grabbed like 15 restocks since July...Every single one of them was thanks to the ladies on here.

@ @@Jane George alone Are probably to blame for like $500 worth of unnecessary spending.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Seriously love you ladies for this though!) 

But I do have to say....The Memechaos durin restocks AMAZES me. I have NEVER seen anything like it. It's like a fight to the death just to get through the checkout process!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Ignore me...just seen the free shipping over 30 dollars so bought a few more bottles instead lol! Now got so many of those serums I can take a bath in the stuff lol!!


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm a bit upset at the organization of the sale. Everything should have been updated when the sale went live. I grabbed a CPM2 bundle for the serum and appletox, only to have them put in the store a few hours later for $5 and there's no way to change my order at this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 28, 2014)

I fell asleep but was able to pick up Black Friday 4 &amp; 5.

I received a credit email from Memebox for the Innisfree bundle but no refund for it in PayPal. Doesn' the refund happen right away? The weird thing is they did put the 7 points in my account though, but I would like my money back.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

I ordered 6 of the serums just to hit free shipping, then used 12 points. So six for less than the cost of one. Can't beat that deal! Not so sad about missing a restock I wanted!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm just sort of surprised that people want more of an advantage than that.
> 
> I've grabbed like 15 restocks since July...Every single one of them was thanks to the ladies on here.
> 
> ...


I don't want any more 'advantage'!  I just don't want them to advertise things 2-3 hours AFTER they are sold out!!!!  How long does it take to update a website?

Even someone on facebook commented because they posted on Facebook about it and then the person was all, "Is this some kind of joke?  It's already sold out!".  Why post on Facebook AFTER (well after) things have sold out?  Ugh, what is the point?

Really getting stressed now so not gonna talk about more about it.  Really upset at the organisation of the whole thing.  I'm in the UK so apart from the value sets (most of which I already ordered since they're not truly 'Black Friday' sales as have been on sale for a few weeks), there's nothing really on sale in the Global shop and all the things I want like the YES masks are out of stock and haven't been restocked.

So, as there's no restocked boxes for me to buy, this whole sale is pretty much useless for me.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

The retail store I used to work for announced when their sale was. The website was down for purchases an hour before, but you could browse the sales. When it went live, everything was available and there was a checkout queue to avoid crashing. All online stores should do this. I really don't get why some stores refuse to actually say when the sale begins. It just makes things frustrating.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

The thing that REALLY bugs me about memebox is that things get snatched right out of your cart! Why don't they have a timed period like every other retailer that allows you time to check out? Simple programming that seems SO FAR BEYOND THEM! They're so unorganized! And yes, take your site down and load everything at once then bring it back up. Or work in an eval site and switch over all at once. They're so dumb...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

I paid for black friday box both times i checked out, even though the one time it werent in my chart? wth is that?? i sent an email for request to cancel the one black friday 5 since i dotn need two.. will they cancel?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

I wasn't directing my comment at anyone in particular, I've heard lots of people complain about the same thing.

I just feel like this is how Memebox has always been. And I don't think it really matter if they post about the restocks before they actually put them up, doesn't it all just end in complete chaos either way? 

And of course they're going to still advertise it. There are still boxes available. Most of those boxes only had a few available, it's not like they curated another 100 of the boxes and put them up for sale.

Meh. That's just Memebox for you, I guess. I think I'm just sort of at a point where there are so many issues that need to be dealt with, I just don't see those sorts of things as being issues.

But that's just me, of course.

And as for the timing of the restocks....It wasn't directed at US people either. The only US only advantage was just the silly 20% off USA Exclusives. ...Is anyone even using that?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The thing that REALLY bugs me about memebox is that things get snatched right out of your cart! Why don't they have a timed period like every other retailer that allows you time to check out? Simple programming that seems SO FAR BEYOND THEM! They're so unorganized! And yes, take your site down and load everything at once then bring it back up. Or work in an eval site and switch over all at once. They're so dumb...


YES!!!

As far as restocks go.....This is the one thing I really think they should change.

I sure hate that.

But I can say this...It definitely discourages coupon use. I bet they love that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I paid for black friday box both times i checked out, even though the one time it werent in my chart? wth is that?? i sent an email for request to cancel the one black friday 5 since i dotn need two.. will they cancel?


Their website was all sorts of f'd up tonight. Well it's 2:30am, been up since 8am, long turkey day! Night all...


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahh so I just got home from a long night of Black Friday shopping (it's almost 5:30 am here! eep!) And I find the Memebox sale going on. Looks like I missed out on some nice restocks!

I have quite a few points hanging around but nothing is really striking my fancy. Black Friday boxes scream: leftover warehouse stuff and CPM extras to me, so I'm not risking it. I'm sure they'll be some nice things in them as well, but not enough for me to pull the trigger on them at this point.

Some of the new value sets look lovely, but again, not enough for me to pull the trigger on them. I think I might just hoard my points into December and hope that 1 or 2 new boxes show up. That would be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. Thanks for giving me 200 posts to read through LOL...even though most of them just said "SITE DOWN" or "RESTOCK OF ___BOX"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seems like there are some crazy glitches with prices going on right now too...Oh Memebox...

Time to organize all the crap I got shopping today and then sleep for EVER.

Hugs to you all! &lt;3


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The thing that REALLY bugs me about memebox is that things get snatched right out of your cart! Why don't they have a timed period like every other retailer that allows you time to check out? Simple programming that seems SO FAR BEYOND THEM! They're so unorganized! And yes, take your site down and load everything at once then bring it back up. Or work in an eval site and switch over all at once. They're so dumb...


HALLELUJAH, woman!

And I totally get your frustration @Amy1234  They knowingly posted the promo for everything an hour ago knowing the boxes were mostly sold out already ... that's not very cool.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> HALLELUJAH, woman!
> 
> And I totally get your frustration @Amy1234  They knowingly posted the promo for everything an hour ago knowing the boxes were mostly sold out already ... that's not very cool.


In all honesty though, do you really think the person doing the newsletter and site banners, is someone that is also checking the site to see how the boxes are selling?

I mean....This is Memebox we're tlaking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all honesty though, do you really think the person doing the newsletter and site banners, is someone that is also checking the site to see how the boxes are selling?
> 
> I mean....This is Memebox we're tlaking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you've been in Memeland too long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know we all love Memebox and don't want to lose them, but It's a bit much to find a rationalization for every fk up Memebox bestows on us.

In this particular instance it was an FB post that they actually typed out regarding the boxes with an image. They easily could have said "Catch the last few boxes left in our sale!" But they advertised it like it was the beginning of something, when it was obviously the end.

I think it's totally legit to empathize with other people's frustration. People new to this have normal expectations and want to be treated like valuable customers. They're frustrated when they're not. I think it's normal to feel that way.

It's awesome if you don't!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ... Memebox needs you cfisher.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Hallabong now sold out - just hope they honour the sale as went through just before they were all gone.

Postie just delivered MCWL4 and its even more disappointing IRL - box looks half empty. Also got My lovely boutique so my daughter has already nabbed the necklace as she's like a little magpie for all things sparkly. I've already told her about 30 times not to break it but thinking I'm on a losing battle with that one...

TesterKorea order hasn't arrived yet so looks like that will be tomorrow. Also waiting on a scarf from Karen Mabon but have had issues with her site before (Royal Mail lost 2 scarves including one that was sent first class signed for!). Paid for express shipping - next day delivery so better arrive today or I'll be mad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't rationalize everything, there's a lot of issues with Memebox. I just am not sure that's one of them, myself. Partly because I really do know how separated everything is, and I'm quite confident that whoever is working on the newsletter and Facebook posts is entirely clueless as to the sales going on on the site, and also because I've had similar issues with either sites where they release ads for sales that are no longer available due to selling out ahead of time. This seem to happen a fair bit around the holidays for me, specific items will be mentioned in the email, and sure enough they're sold out by the time the email actually goes out. 

I mean sure, if they ever work through the countless issues they have, it would be nice for them to eventually get around to having some sort of system where they hold back the releases until the banners and emails go out.

But by then, everyone is going to be upset about not being able to find out about them in advance and get a real chance at them.

I think it would be great if everyone had an equal shot. I don't really actually care that much about the boxes. I'm still laughing at the Choco Mania box slipping right out of my hands...Over and over again.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm STILL waiting for them to fix the pricing on their Thank You sets... I already missed Benton once.

Come on MEMEBOX, get'er done!

:drive:


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes exactly the prices are still f***ed up, the site was crashing and then failing to load, I just don't think they should be directing even MORE people to the site when it can't even cope with current traffic, added to which, I'd be quite scared to order now anyway as people are finding they've been charged for things they did not order, and random things appear in their cart.....


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 28, 2014)

I really wanted that Theyoen serum with the apple tox cream and the serum already sold out... feeling forced to buy the cutiepie horror box to save on shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I keep lossing confident in that their going through with Memebox and just turning it into a memeshop and they are pro USA and everything way more than global stuff. so I'm thinking just spending my 40 memepoints now and keep the 17 in the pocket in hope for christmas or newyear (like how they did the thanksgiving boxes a while ago)


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yes exactly the prices are still f***ed up, the site was crashing and then failing to load, I just don't think they should be directing even MORE people to the site when it can't even cope with current traffic, added to which, I'd be quite scared to order now anyway as people are finding they've been charged for things they did not order, and random things appear in their cart.....


I always wonder how this stuff even happens.

But I kept getting signed out, and while I was signed out like 3 boxes would appear in my cart.

Then when I tried to get the Choco Mania...It would vanish. Then something else would appear. This happened like 4 times, until it was choco mania sold out.

I am genuinely terrified to see what happens when people have to contact Memebox to find out about boxes they didn't order.

I know what a rush it is to the checkout....And I know if I ever had accidentally grabbed something else when I bought restocks, I would have been too focused on checking out to even notice.

I just hope to Buddha they don't pull that "these ship right away, need a 4 day warning...Sorry!" rubbish.

Yikes.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh no! Missed the yeon hallabong serum... Ah well.

Wow their website/database seemed to be a mess right now..


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, my orders "seem" ok and nothing added that I didn't order so fingers crossed they send them out. Wrestled the necklace off my daughter to have a closer look (gave her a sweetie as bribery). Its quite heavy and with a self coloured top could look nice (like a polo neck jumper in black for example).

Postie also returned with my scarf! Its not in the fancy box it was meant to be but they included a necklace for free so can't complain lol! Its an enamel flip-flop and not my style but I'm sure magpie next to me will love it as its pink and girly and something Barbie would wear so will be a hit with her lol!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

@@cfisher Yeah, hopefully they don't pull that 4-day business in this situation. That would be pretty negligent.

@@rubymoon The website stability is a bit worrying. I don't even want to think about our credit info and confidential details that they're in possession of.  Nope, really just not going to think about that. :smileno:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> @@rubymoon The website stability is a bit worrying. I don't even want to think about our credit info and confidential details that they're in possession of. Nope, really just not going to think about that. :smileno:


I was thinking that about the credit info actually earlier, PayPal is ok, but people who just put their info straight into the site, I'd be a bit apprehensive


----------



## Fae (Nov 28, 2014)

Missed both the restocks &amp; the hallabong serum! I hope the serum gets restocked! I really want to buy at least one! I have the toner &amp; I love it! ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

I just wanted to add a small note of thanks to Memebox. When they cancelled the non-existent Innisfree box, they did cancel the gag- worthy CPM2 box that I had bundled with it.

I wrote and asked them to cancel both, but only got the auto- response email.

I don't see the money back on my debit card yet, but the order screen and the email say both are cancelled and the amount has been refunded. Refunds take forever on a debit card, but I am not using my credit cards for international purchases. One fraudulent seller could have a very Happy New Year with them, and yes, I would get a refund, but it's a hassle. I've already been through that twice with fraudulent charges, and I don't want to have to cancel cards and get new numbers during the holidays.  Whereas my debit card gets loaded every week with my mad money for that week only. 

Who's going to shop til they drop today? I am totally a Cyber Monday shopper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just wanted to add a small note of thanks to Memebox. When they cancelled the non-existent Innisfree box, they did cancel the gag- worthy CPM2 box that I had bundled with it.
> 
> I wrote and asked them to cancel both, but only got the auto- response email.
> 
> ...



Why are you a cyber monday shopper and not a black friday shopper?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 28, 2014)

People do you know if HANAKA is a good brand?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Just reading about the madness in some of the Tesco stores around the UK. Glad I'm in the house watching Rise of the Guardians  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am tempted by some GHDs on amazon but don't really NEED them as have a ceramic pair from another company that I barely use...they are the coral ones though...pretty...hold me back....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

Im super scared they wont refund me for that Black friday box i did not add to my box first time around.. It just appeared outta nowhere. When i pressed go to paypal I know for a fact that it were only black friday 4 and not 5 in my chart.. dont know how the f*** that happend, pardon my language, but its really bs :/


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Why are you a cyber monday shopper and not a black friday shopper?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hmm. I buy almost everything online from very reputable and trusted merchants who  have things online  which may not be found in their stores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Also, my personal preference is to read a description, read the money back guarantee,  read about sizing, etc ( if clothing), read about metals and gemstones used ( if jewelry), that sort of thing. The only thing I wouldn't buy without testing would be fragrances, but I have what I want already.

*It may not be bought ON Cyber Monday, that's really just an expression for me,* as I ( we both) buy things when I see them and want them. There's only my husband and me to buy for now, so we go all out for ourselves year 'round, and then pick up the Christmas surprises for the spouse this time of year. I give him a wish list, but he never gives me one, LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> People do you know if HANAKA is a good brand?


I've never heard of it, but Fanserviced is probably the person who will know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just reading about the madness in some of the Tesco stores around the UK. Glad I'm in the house watching Rise of the Guardians  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> am tempted by some GHDs on amazon but don't really NEED them as have a ceramic pair from another company that I barely use...they are the coral ones though...pretty...hold me back....


What are GHDs? Thanks,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im super scared they wont refund me for that Black friday box i did not add to my box first time around.. It just appeared outta nowhere. When i pressed go to paypal I know for a fact that it were only black friday 4 and not 5 in my chart.. dont know how the pluck that happend, pardon my language, but its really bs :/


If they have multiple reports of this happening, they will have to do something to void the fraudulent charges.

As it is, their messed up shopping cart has violated PayPal terms. If you didn't order it, you don't owe for it under their rules. I'd be on the phone with PayPal this AM to get the charge off if possible. I've found they are extremely receptive to this sort of resolution when the seller is an international merchant who did have something go awry.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> If they have multiple reports of this happening, they will have to do something to void the fraudulent charges.
> 
> As it is, their messed up shopping cart has violated PayPal terms. If you didn't order it, you don't owe for it under their rules. I'd be on the phone with PayPal this AM to get the charge off if possible. I've found they are extremely receptive to this sort of resolution when the seller is an international merchant who did have something go awry.


Thank you for your reply @@GirlyGirlie! That's good to know. I saw it happen a couple times to others, so I can't be the only one. Have sent them a ticket, so hope they will refund me rather quick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a Black Friday box 4 or 5... then noticed it says items previously featured in their boxes. So ya.. I have a feeling what most of those items will be so no thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Unrelated to memebox but sick of blck friday emails now....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I think you've been in Memeland too long!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know we all love Memebox and don't want to lose them, but It's a bit much to find a rationalization for every fk up Memebox bestows on us.
> 
> *In this particular instance it was an FB post that they actually typed out regarding the boxes with an image. They easily could have said "Catch the last few boxes left in our sale!" But they advertised it like it was the beginning of something, when it was obviously the end.*
> 
> ...


FB allows you to schedule your posts, so it might have been something that someone wrote and scheduled DAYS ago, and was not up at 2-3 am in the morning PST.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 28, 2014)

I miss the old Memebox  :scared:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I was thinking about getting a Black Friday box 4 or 5... then noticed it says items previously featured in their boxes. So ya.. I have a feeling what most of those items will be so thanks!


I don't want to stir up anything, but since the Black Friday boxes 4 and 5 are newer stock, it's my distinct feeling that Memebox simply left out the line " items previously featured" in the Black Friday boxes 1- 3. 

I could be wrong, but I do not think so this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Unrelated to memebox but sick of blck friday emails now....


Amazon.com has been spamming me for 4 hours or more. 

And beauty boxes I haven't bought in months ( Glossybox and PopSugar) are now offering me special deals on holiday boxes. Never going back to those companies!!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you @@biancardi, I never knew that! I was really curious about that because I was always under the impression that only the San Francisco peeps managed the Facebook stuff.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just wanted to add a small note of thanks to Memebox. When they cancelled the non-existent Innisfree box, they did cancel the gag- worthy CPM2 box that I had bundled with it.
> 
> I wrote and asked them to cancel both, but only got the auto- response email.
> 
> ...


My Innisfree / CPM2 was cancelled too this morning, and same as you, order and email say cancelled but no refund yet. I paid with PayPal. They did put the 7 points in my account.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

I am sad that I missed out on citrus care &amp; from jeju...oh well.

I was so tired this morning and just couldn't stay up that much longer - I went to bed at 1:30 am, as I was waiting for a coupon to work at kloverfield - lol

I don't NEED citrus or from jeju, but those were the 2 on my wishlist to repurchase (as I already have them)


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you @@biancardi, I never knew that! I was really curious about that because I was always under the impression that only the San Francisco peeps managed the Facebook stuff.


Yes they probably do write posts for facebook in advance that have automated updates at the pre-requested time!  That's probably why they never respond to comments on there lol and all the comments and questions get ignored!!!

Tbh you have upset me a little bit because you make me feel like I'm being unreasonable and expecting too much and being petty in my complaints.

Let me explain where I am coming from.  I have spent well over two thousand US dollars on Memebox in a not very long period of time.  Now, I don't say that as if to say, I therefore deserve better treatment.  Quite honestly, one should be able to even just spend 20 dollars on the site and still get good customer service.  But these are the things that have gone wrong for me:

*Customer services NEVER reply to my emails.  I've sent several now, one of them was over two weeks ago.  I have not had any sort of response.

*coupon codes not working when they should.  Yes, I am aware that you can only use one per order, that total costs exclude shipping, and that there are monthly usage limits as well.  But I have triple checked I met the criteria and they STILL didn't work.  Unsurprisingly, CS not interested

*No VIP perks or early access to any sale information.

*They said it was going to be 'their biggest restock of the year' hahahahahaha!!!!!  What a load of bull.  Most of the boxes were already sold out when I went on the site at 7am.  How is that the biggest restock of the year?  If they restock 20 boxes, but only have less than 5 of each restocked box, that to my mind is NOT a big restock.

*absolute chaos trying to access the site and log in during any releases eg the Soothing Sista box it took me about half hour to get past checkout as the website kept freezing on me and crashing.  And then today during the sales pages just wouldn't load.

*misleading information regarding value sets with the prices all wrong and coming up higher at checkout

*they said they were going to restock and things I want to buy still sold out

*US emphasis excluding me in the UK

Now okay some of these aren't major things.  I do get where you are coming from in saying you think there are bigger issues than some of the things that I am complaining about.  Obviously I think the people who have it worst are those who have ordered boxes and they've never been delivered and they've actually lost money, then those who have boxes cancelled and items missing with no advance warning or notice (like with the Wine and Cheese box and innisfree etc).

But that does not negate my own negative experiences with the company and I am beyond annoyed now.  I actually want to phone them up and never mind the costs of calling the US from the UK as they just ignore my emails (I was very polite in them btw).

Absolutely terrible and shocking customer service.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am sad that I missed out on citrus care &amp; from jeju...oh well.
> 
> I was so tired this morning and just couldn't stay up that much longer - I went to bed at 1:30 am, as I was waiting for a coupon to work at kloverfield - lol
> 
> I don't NEED citrus or from jeju, but those were the 2 on my wishlist to repurchase (as I already have them)


I saw the Jeju even when I missed everything else...its gone 2 hours later tho.

What do you love from those boxes?

Well, I wanted the Cafe solely for the Cleomee Donkey lotion coz its my HG atm~

Hydration lasts for hours and it smells like lavender. LOVE.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

YET value set still showing up as $63 dollars in my cart even though it's being promoted at $30.  Guess I won't be getting it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> YET value set still showing up as $63 dollars in my cart even though it's being promoted at $30.  Guess I won't be getting it.


I noticed the Benton set has a messed up price too. I'm not surprised, really.


----------



## boxnewbie (Nov 28, 2014)

I just woke up and missed everything lol! At least I got my beauty sleep!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I saw the Jeju even when I missed everything else...its gone 2 hours later tho.
> 
> What do you love from those boxes?
> 
> ...


The Hallabong toner is AMAZING.  I want more of that!!   That is the only reason why I wanted that box restocked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also like the handcream and the pore mask.  The Etude items - I know some folks didn't like them, but I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The spoon sleeping pack and facial sheet mask.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What are GHDs? Thanks,


Hair straighteners as I have long straight hair and there are always wispy bit so these tame them

http://m.lookfantastic.com/ghd-v-coral-styler/10982631.html?utm_source=googleprod&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_campaign=gp_healthelectricals&amp;affil=thggpsad&amp;switchcurrency=GBP&amp;gclid=CjwKEAiA1-CjBRDOhIr_-vPDvQYSJAB48SmEhOflTWouew69IVvyVVaNOEGKedcXe-d3vjhjy0dm0RoCNmDw_wcB

But I decided I liked a polar bear necklace from that jewellery artist as she's got 30% Black Friday sale till midnight tonight...me bad I know but get paid on the 15th and have already done all my Christmas shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

Ohh, I love my GHD's. Def a good buy if they're on sale!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I don't even remember exactly what I said, I'm admittedly half asleep at the moment. But I'm fairly certain the only thing I really commented on was the whole Facebook and newsletter issue. And I just really don't think it's something that will/can change, and I'm certain they don't do it on purpose. And as I've said, I've had issues with other companies over items being sold out. And it's so much worse with Memebox, because those restocks FLY off the shelves. They don't curate a bunch more of these boxes, so they really are very limited. And it was the biggest restock of the year...Solely based on the variety of boxes available. I mean, we normally only get a few to several at a time, there was an insane amount of boxes put up for sale, I assume they held them for a bit to do a big restock.

I'm in no way trying to belittle everyone's issues with Memebox. We've all had plenty of ridiculous situations with Memebox. Their customer service is a nightmare, it took me over 2 months to get an address issue fixed and all the associated issues resolved, after they changed my address. It usually takes me a month just to get silly things like a missing item dealt with. I can't even remember the last time I didn't have at least one email back and forth going over an issue with them. Actually, yes I can. It was before I joined Memebox. 

There are a million issues Memebox needs to work on. And there are tons of reasons for their customers to walk away. 

I was really just commenting on specific things. Not Memebox as a whole. Or your experiences with them as a whole.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hair straighteners as I have long straight hair and there are always wispy bit so these tame them
> 
> http://m.lookfantastic.com/ghd-v-coral-styler/10982631.html?utm_source=googleprod&amp;utm_medium=cpc&amp;utm_campaign=gp_healthelectricals&amp;affil=thggpsad&amp;switchcurrency=GBP&amp;gclid=CjwKEAiA1-CjBRDOhIr_-vPDvQYSJAB48SmEhOflTWouew69IVvyVVaNOEGKedcXe-d3vjhjy0dm0RoCNmDw_wcB
> 
> But I decided I liked a polar bear necklace from that jewellery artist as she's got 30% Black Friday sale till midnight tonight...me bad I know but get paid on the 15th and have already done all my Christmas shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I googled and found out it's the name of a brand- means " Good Hair Day".

I just about burned my skin off my hands and neck with a very expensive flat iron from the company NuMe.. And my hair is naturally straight as a stick and thicker than stylists can believe. I didn't even need it.

I need to sell my 2 flat irons and a curling iron without the clip- you use a heat- proof glove to use it.. They are in a box, brand new. I am totally not up to using this set of expensive hair toys. My hair is waist length in back, some layering in front, and it does best when I do less.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think you made the right choice!!  Jewelry trumps hair straighteners for people with straight hair already any day, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Amy1234 I don't even remember exactly what I said, I'm admittedly half asleep at the moment. But I'm fairly certain the only thing I really commented on was the whole Facebook and newsletter issue. And I just really don't think it's something that will/can change, and I'm certain they don't do it on purpose. And as I've said, I've had issues with other companies over items being sold out. And it's so much worse with Memebox, because those restocks FLY off the shelves. They don't curate a bunch more of these boxes, so they really are very limited. And it was the biggest restock of the year...Solely based on the variety of boxes available. I mean, we normally only get a few to several at a time, there was an insane amount of boxes put up for sale, I assume they held them for a bit to do a big restock.
> 
> I'm in no way trying to belittle everyone's issues with Memebox. We've all had plenty of ridiculous situations with Memebox. Their customer service is a nightmare, it took me over 2 months to get an address issue fixed and all the associated issues resolved, after they changed my address. It usually takes me a month just to get silly things like a missing item dealt with. I can't even remember the last time I didn't have at least one email back and forth going over an issue with them. Actually, yes I can. It was before I joined Memebox.
> 
> ...


Okay fair enough but they really shouldn't advertise prices that are not genuine like the YET value set which is not value at all!

I just don't think it's a big restock in terms of numbers, most of their customers would be disappointed.  It's a shame.  Most of the boxes still available I have already or would not be interested in eg all about brows wouldn't suit my colouring.  I just think they hyped it for a week when they hardly had any boxes.

I'm just gutted about the Snow White.  I really wanted that one.

And the fact all the deals are mostly US only apart from the value sets which are displaying as a sale price but are actually pinging back to full price at checkout!!!!

I honestly don't know how you can defend them on this but really I think we should end this

 discussion now as it's boring for other members and it's not making me feel any better.     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I was just specifically commenting on the delayed advertising thing.

I don't know anything about the value sets, but I know there have been similar issues before. I would definitely keep an eye out, hopefully someone will notice it soon and get it fixed. I don't think they listed them as having some sort of expiration....Did anyone see anything like that in an email, by any chance?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

@Amy1234 if it's any consolation to you at all, the Global shop gets much nicer things at better prices than the USA shop does.

And while I live in the USA, it is not a benefit when it comes to receiving Memeboxes or contacting Memebox.

You get your boxes earlier and easier than we do.. and our country apparently has a big shutdown or slowdown at our major ports of entry. I have 4 items missing, shipped but not received from Memebox Global, and they are not honoring their 20 day shipping time frame. The US postal service cannot find my boxes in their system at all. It's a lot of money missing since the items were shipped, all on Oct. 31. ( I'm starting to hate Halloween LOL).

As far as contacting Memebox in CA, it has never once occurred to me to phone them. Personally, I'm not sure they would take a phone call from a customer. The Chinese site has a big icon of a phone there, so I think they can phone Memebox, but in the US, we certainly are not encouraged to phone the company, and they have also never contacted me by phone about anything. As I've said, I have serious problems with 3 boxes and a shop order being missing, but no contact from them. Not anything beyond " Give it 2 more weeks because there is trouble with US entry ports right now". 

I am so sorry you are feeling badly about things, but IMO, unless a person lives in China and orders a Memebox right now they are pretty much shut out and at the mercy of whatever Memebox decides to do. ( Wine and Cheese box, Innisfree box, missing boxes and shop order being my list of " Memebox decided to say"). It's not the way I would run a global business, and people who have been with Memebox longer than I have been a customer say there was a huge change in the early summer, also.

I don't know what happened, but they weren't happy.. 

I hope in the long run that we get what we have paid for, and choose what we buy from their site very carefully in the future... for various reasons. 

I feel that you hurt. I wish I could help, but I can only tell you that I, as a US customer, feels just as ignored and shut out as you do in the UK at times.

Other times are better, like the credit I am promised for the Innisfree bundle and not just the one box. 

There are many K- stores for us to buy from online. Memebox is not the only kid in town, it was just probably the first for a lot of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

I am seriously dying.....Memebox states on their Facebook page that this is a flash sale for the CP2 box.

Reducing the price $4 is supposed to get a ton of people to buy it? ...And it's going to go BACK to $23 in a few days?

:lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Wonder what their next trick will be.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

I am hoping that in the holiday/giving spirit, Memebox takes their excess stock of CPM2 boxes after next week and donates them to shelters.  So many women who are homeless or are seeking refuge from abusive partners, need a little pampering.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

@@biancardi I made a playful comment on here the other day about how they should donate them to a shelter or orphanage, with the added boost of helping their image.

But I really wish they would.

I'm sure lots of people would appreciate that box...Particularly those that aren't already part of Memeland.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I am seriously dying.....Memebox states on their Facebook page that this is a flash sale for the CP2 box.
> 
> Reducing the price $4 is supposed to get a ton of people to buy it? ...And it's going to go BACK to $23 in a few days?
> 
> ...


I saw that and was LMBO so hard in the middle of the night when it went live. 

I was like " Flash away, you dummies!! You can put any tag you want to on that CRAP makeup and really, all people like is The Yeon Hallabong serum and the TonyMoly Appletox honey cream, if that."

( I love them both, as I have stated many times, but realize others may not get the serious endorphin high I get using those two products together). It's like eating without the calories.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that in the holiday/giving spirit, Memebox takes their excess stock of CPM2 boxes after next week and donates them to shelters.  So many women who are homeless or are seeking refuge from abusive partners, need a little pampering.


IF Memebox had ever demonstrated any altruistic traits as a corporation at all, I would be so much more supportive of them. And I might even stop calling CPM2 " crap" if they donated the boxes to disadvantaged women in S. Korea.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> IF Memebox had ever demonstrated any altruistic traits as a corporation at all, I would be so much more supportive of them. And I might even stop calling CPM2 " crap" if they donated the boxes to disadvantaged women in S. Korea.


Someone needs to start a petition.

I bet we could get more signatures for that, than Memebox was able to get buyers for that box.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, I just got online and am glad there were so many restocks but a little sad that I missed out on every single one I would have been interested in.  Hope they restock throughout the day for people who aren't up at 4 in the morning!

Edit:  For everyone who got Chocolate Mania (I got it when it was released), I hope you love it as much as I do!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Also, I had to laugh -- yet ANOTHER picture for the CPM2 box, to try to make noobs think it's not the same ol' same ol'.  Really, Memebox?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

If memebox cannot swallow giving away all of their excess stock - what they should do is this - allow people to purchase it at 10.00 each and that box automatically gets donated to a shelter.

or buy one at full price, get one free - the free box goes to a shelter.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

To make everyone smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My little girl found the scary Shara Shara doll and now has it pride of place on her bedside drawer system - so if you have one you hate, give it to an under 5 girl and she'll love you forever!! Lol


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Went to bed and missed TheYeon Hallabong serum restock. I just opened the one from MCW 4 and I love it just as much as the toner.. Guess I gotta suck it up and get it from TesterKorea. Oh well, you win some you lose some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The Next Best Thing and Skin Elixir is shipping today! Can't wait to see the spoilers on those!


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

so I cam home from my black friday mini shopping spree (from faceshop) and all the memebox stuff were sold out....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Darn! Hope you ladies enjoy what you purchased though! Can't wait to see spoiler for those black friday boxes. I wonder if it'll be new things or shop stuff?


----------



## Sara Faas (Nov 28, 2014)

I was going back and forth on the Black Friday boxes all morning, and by the time I got back from a pet sitting appt they were all gone. Problem solved, but I have major FOMO now. I did get the Recipe by Nature set for $1 though with points and a code, so that is a win. I love that cleanser.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Boxes in stock at present: I would like to say that although Memebox and I are not the best buddies right now,* the Foot Care box in stock is VERY nice. *This is a very well stocked box and something most of us will like in the winter time, especially.
*Our moderator, MissJexie, has a link to her blog and she has a very great review of the box and its contents. (*Other members here may have lovely reviews as well, but I know MissJexie has a very recent post on the box. Her blog link is in her posts and profile here).
I think it's definitely worth the price.. and most of us should have some points in an account for the Innisfree item/ box mess.
Oh, and also that it is not safe to let anyone else do your foot care or pedicures. There are bacteria shared and spread very easily through the warm, moist basins and implements used. 

So Foot Care is not glamorous, but it IS something we all should do regularly and safely at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> To make everyone smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My little girl found the scary Shara Shara doll and now has it pride of place on her bedside drawer system - so if you have one you hate, give it to an under 5 girl and she'll love you forever!! Lol


yeah, edward liked her a lot. still went back in her box though


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> yeah, edward liked her a lot. still went back in her box though


Kirsty would notice if she disappeared and I'd not hear the end of it. Its in her room so I don't have to look at it at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she doesn't know how to get into the product so should be safe enough unless it turns into Chuckie lol!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

The footcare is a nice rounded  box full of essentials as well as more unusual items.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 28, 2014)

wow I've missed loads ,been to work cooked turkeys and stuff ready for first 300 xmas party nights at work tomorrow, 

managed to get the black friday 4 and 5 as xmas gifts, then walked away from the chaos,

i went on line to look but the boxes were in my cart, id not added them ,thought what the heck used points used code ,used referral blog and paid $6 for 2 boxes ,it went through ,I'm sure the people will like them, secret santa at work,

glad i wasn't intrested in the restocks, 

my tester korea and innisfree orders have shipped , already.

hope everyone who got boxes are happy,sad so many missed out,


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The footcare is a nice rounded  box full of essentials as well as more unusual items.


yes, I've loved all of their footcare boxes (even #2, which many did not) and have written glowing reviews on all 3.  I think this last one is the best foot care box they have released.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> wow I've missed loads ,been to work cooked turkeys and stuff ready for first 300 xmas party nights at work tomorrow,
> 
> managed to get the black friday 4 and 5 as xmas gifts, then walked away from the chaos,
> 
> ...


my innisfree is due here tomorrow!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Kirsty would notice if she disappeared and I'd not hear the end of it. Its in her room so I don't have to look at it at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> she doesn't know how to get into the product so should be safe enough unless it turns into Chuckie lol!


I have to admit we don't do a huge amount of rules in this house but one is that you don't touch mummys beauty stuff.... mainly because it is so closely packed that if you touch in wrong place it is an avalanche


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

Did the Skincare Elixir/F/W Natural Makeup Value Set ship out early? Trying to figure out what I have coming UPS since that's my last Set for November, the remainder are all RM.

To clarify, I didn't receive an email from Memebox only an alert from UPS.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Did the Skincare Elixir/F/W Natural Makeup Value Set ship out early? Trying to figure out what I have coming UPS since that's my last Set for November, the remainder are all RM.
> 
> To clarify, I didn't receive an email from Memebox only an alert from UPS.


yes, that shipped out - I have an arrival date of monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

any spoilers yet for tea tree?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit we don't do a huge amount of rules in this house but one is that you don't touch mummys beauty stuff.... mainly because it is so closely packed that if you touch in wrong place it is an avalanche


Aye, Kirsty isn't allowed to touch either unless Mummy is there with her. She loves me unboxing and wants to know what everything does (thank God I didn't buy the OMG4 box!). She likes to smell the items and I'll put a little bit on the back of her hand if its something like hand cream. And if I put on perfume, she wants a little squirt too (I wear very light and summery fragrances and never anything heavy as it gives me a headache). Again, she knows she's not allowed to touch unless I'm there and to be fair, she's very good about it. Its nice having a mini me to talk girlie things with as DH isn't interested (he'll half hearted listen to my conversations about beauty products and Memeboxes but its not the same really!). I was a total Tomboy as a kid (big brother and all my neighbours boys) so its nice to be able to look at cute things and not feel that I'm too old for it. I know there will come the day when she'll be embarrassed to have her old mum on shopping trips, but until that day arrives I'm going to cherish and enjoy every second of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

This really wasn't worth the hype.  The reason I know it wasn't a good sale is because I bought absolutely NOTHING.  Trust me, I have very little self-control and I wasn't even tempted today by anything.  All the Black Friday boxes have now sold out I believe, or at least last time I looked.  Don't know if there's been any restock since but I doubt it.  My enthusiasm has just fizzled out now.  If there'd been even anything half-decent I would have got it.  I thought it was meant to go on til Cyber Monday but there's just nothing to buy, nothing on the global shop I want and to add insult to injury, like another poster I got an Oh Em Gee post about the Yes set left in my cart - I'm sorry but I'm not buying it at $63.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, that shipped out - I have an arrival date of monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> any spoilers yet for tea tree?


Okay, awesome and thank you!
Did you also purchase GreenFood? It had the same ship date but I didn't receive an email. It would be lovely if they shipped out all three Express but I can't remember the last time that happened.

On a happy Meme note, FINALLY got a Snow White restock and couldn't be more excited for the IPSPNATURE 5 Seeds Apple Scrub...the only reason I wanted it and well the originalraw Essence looks nice also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

can't find my box on dhl for elixir/f and w make up.

wonder if i will get a 'i'm sorry' email on monday following my rather negative blogpost :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Okay, awesome and thank you!
> 
> Did you also purchase GreenFood? It had the same ship date but I didn't receive an email. It would be lovely if they shipped out all three Express but I can't remember the last time that happened.
> 
> On a happy Meme note, FINALLY got a Snow White restock and couldn't be more excited for the IPSPNATURE 5 Seeds Apple Scrub...the only reason I wanted it and well the originalraw Essence looks nice also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, I got Green Food too, but I think it might be going snail mail....

I am so happy you got that scrub!!!    I hope memebox restocks in their shop or I will have to go to testerkorea &amp; request that - and the hallabong toner (once they are gone)


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, I guess Memebox doesn't want my money. I've had multiple 503 error pages load this morning. I've had products I've never even seen appear in my cart. I've had my cart empty randomly. I've had my checkout page load with someone else's name, phone number and address (both while logged in and while logged out). The value sets are only showing up with the absurdly inflated full price in my cart. I'm a little sad that I missed the box restocks, but overall I just wanted to grab another Benton value set.

Ok, Memebox. I'll take my money somewhere else.

In completely unrelated news, the Star Wars trailer came out, and I feel like a little kid again!

:/


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got Green Food too, but I think it might be going snail mail....
> 
> I am so happy you got that scrub!!! I hope memebox restocks in their shop or I will have to go to testerkorea &amp; request that - and the hallabong toner (once they are gone)


My GreenFood is also arriving via the Snail Express. It will be Christmas before I see it.
I seriously couldn't believe I got it, I always miss the restocks completely. Just happened to wake up shortly after they went up and even then there wasn't much of anything I didn't already have or want. I've been dying to try the other product in the Shop by the same brand but figured I should try to use up the Elizavecca carbonated mask I just bought first. By the way, for you ladies with sensitive skin, I wouldn't use the Elizavecca two days in a row. I tried it for the second time last night and it felt like my face was on fire after just a couple minutes. But totally digging it otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 28, 2014)

whats the deal with cpm2, all dressed up in a new xmas design and red,,memebox its still not going to sell, maybe $10 as a stocking filler or secret santa, but thats all.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've never heard of it, but Fanserviced is probably the person who will know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never heard of this brand. It could be very good, but in all of the time I've wasted online I've not encountered Hanaka, I think.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow. I still feel "hung over" from last nights restock shopping frenzy.

Not that I was able to score any box I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did get Little Mermaid, WTF (for the ambergris serum) and Head to Toe for the Elizavecca and Tosowoong.

@@MemeJunkie even if you were awake, between the constant site crashes and glitches, you probably would have missed the boxes you wanted anyway, like Step by Step etc.

So it's good you got some sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What does everyone think about the Sally's Box masks?

I haven't had a chance to try any of the ones we received in past boxes...

Good? Great? Average? Meh? Don't bother?

That value set is tempting me. I think it would make an amazing gift for someone.

Also I picked up the Awesome set. Despite the seriously cheesy name, I absolutely LOVED that cleanser. So I am quite interested in trying some of their other products.

Happy Black Friday everyone!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Black Friday #4 &amp; 5 is back in stock. 

ETA: I lied. It said in stock under the home page but then when I go under boxes it's sold out. Oops. Sorry.


----------



## flushblush (Nov 28, 2014)

@@LisaLeah I've heard some great things about Sally's Box masks, especially the hydrogel ones! I've only tried the hand mask, which I looooooooooooooved, and the lip patch, which did nothing for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

@@flushblush Thanks! I heard great things about the hydro gel masks too

but these are the sheet masks. And the ampoule masks.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Wow. I still feel "hung over" from last nights restock shopping frenzy.
> 
> Not that I was able to score any box I really wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I didn't have any problems checking out but I believe I woke up after all that chaos. Although I did see someone else's email when I went to login, a quick refresh and I was good to go. 
I've only tried the hydro gel Sally's Box mask and I thought they were great BUT again, I'm not a two piece sheet mask kind of girl and it doesn't appear they're in this set. I believe they came in the loaded Global box and something else I can't think of at the moment. This Set tempts me also, it's been in my cart since last night, but I'm dying to try some of the Cleomee products...I wish they were a bit cheaper.

Anyone have experience with Cleomee? Thoughts?


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I didn't have any problems checking out but I believe I woke up after all that chaos. Although I did see someone else's email when I went to login, a quick refresh and I was good to go.
> 
> I've only tried the hydro gel Sally's Box mask and I thought they were great BUT again, I'm not a two piece sheet mask kind of girl and it doesn't appear they're in this set. I believe they came in the loaded Global box and something else I can't think of at the moment. This Set tempts me also, it's been in my cart since last night, but I'm dying to try some of the Cleomee products...I wish they were a bit cheaper.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Cleomee? Thoughts?


I got a pack of four Sally's mask in Thanksgiving box. Is that what you were thinking of?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not having any problems playing around with my shopping cart using  CHROME browser and a card vs. PayPal. I COULD NOT check out using PayPal.... others may have a different experience. 
I have an extremely fast internet connection which could also make some difference during high traffic times. 

Oh, heck, yes, I ordered more stuff. I am SO bad.. but  only because I have those " pity points" in 2 accounts.

Got the Foot Therapy box I'm advocating as a very good box because I have one and have been hoarding the products like crazy, they're so good.. 
And a few things from the shop... again, because I finally had points to spend. The total was next to nothing for things I have liked in the recent past. Nothing exciting but might as well stock up while it's there.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I got a pack of four Sally's mask in Thanksgiving box. Is that what you were thinking of?


There's a holiday value set of only Sally's masks. Face masks, eye masks, finger and hand masks and a hair mask.

IF they had all been facial masks, I would have gotten it. Or facial masks and a hand or foot mask. But I dislike the sensation of finger masks and hair masks are never enough for all my hair. The lip mask is nice in the winter.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My GreenFood is also arriving via the Snail Express. It will be Christmas before I see it.
> 
> I seriously couldn't believe I got it, I always miss the restocks completely. Just happened to wake up shortly after they went up and even then there wasn't much of anything I didn't already have or want. I've been dying to try the other product in the Shop by the same brand but figured I should try to use up the Elizavecca carbonated mask I just bought first. By the way, for you ladies with sensitive skin, I wouldn't use the Elizavecca two days in a row. I tried it for the second time last night and it felt like my face was on fire after just a couple minutes. But totally digging it otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I cannot use the Elizavecca Carbonated Mask either. Too strong for my dry and somewhat sensitive skin.

Only other K- beauty products which have caused my skin to feel uncomfortable were the Benton Snail Bee Venom masks and the Mojito toner in a recent box, which has alcohol and made my face sting and turn red for a few seconds.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> *In completely unrelated news, the Star Wars trailer came out, and I feel like a little kid again!*
> 
> :/


OMG - it is another year!!    I am a bit surprised that it isn't a May opening, as Star Wars movies were always released in May.  

I am counting down the days for the last Hobbit movie to come out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I got a pack of four Sally's mask in Thanksgiving box. Is that what you were thinking of?


I was speaking of the Sally's box Delight Hydrogel 3-pack that I received in both Global #14 and Daily Dose of Beauty. I didn't receive the Thanksgiving box so I'm not sure if they're the same...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I really liked the CleoMee donkey lotion that came in one of the boxes.

(don't remember which one off hand)

I haven't tried anything else from them, but I think it seems like a really interesting brand.

Only caveat is some of the products contain Donkey Oil. I know you are a huge animal lover (as am I), so not sure how you feel about that.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

The Etude House masks are ok...I tried the Royal Jelly one and it was wonderfully cooling and fitted pretty well too. Best bit, no skin eruption the next day which is a result in my book!


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

do you guys think it's good to stock up on the appletox honey cream? I've never tried it but really want to... any thoughts? is it good for sensitive skin?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I need to grab Foot Therapy for my mom. It's a great box from start to finish, as everyone has already pointed out.

I just realized that the only person that is having a 100% GREAT Memebox experience so far is my mom--she doesn't have an account, gets no emails, has never actually bought anything, feels zero Memestress, feels no expectation or letdown, and still gets regular deliveries of amazing stuff to try. Imagine: boxes of stuff just arriving and having someone explain to you over the phone why they thought they would be good for your skin. I can see it now: MemeVVIP--a personal Memebox shopping service for those who just want the best without the stress. hahahaha It would sort of negate the whole "value" aspect of things, but maybe being able to just receive great products would be worth it to a few people. I have no intention of doing this--but someone else should try it!

I'm still so tired from last night's insanity and weird sleep schedule that...I think I'm going to have my morning bagel delivered instead of getting dressed and walking out to get it. hahahahhah Oh, Memebox, what have you done to me.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

catyz said:


> do you guys think it's good to stock up on the appletox honey cream? I've never tried it but really want to... any thoughts? is it good for sensitive skin?


I've used it once (and I have sensitive skin) and found it a bit too sticky for my liking. I've got loads of the apples so giving one to my Mum and MIL along with an etude house castle, cheek room clover lip balm and the Revecen primer thing in purple - its a present from my daughter for Christmas to them both and means I don't have lots of doubles...and triples of products I probably won't use. I never had a reaction when using btw


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

catyz said:


> do you guys think it's good to stock up on the appletox honey cream? I've never tried it but really want to... any thoughts? is it good for sensitive skin?


I've learned the hard way not to stock up on things. With so much stuff coming in all the time, I have things I bought in LAST YEAR's Tester Korea sale due to loving them at the time that I haven't even opened.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a big box from Memebox, apparently.

Does anyone know what value sets are meant to arrive today, by any chance?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

Every site is so sloooooooooooooow due to major traffic.

This is reminding me of the old days of dial up!

Btw, Do we think / know if Meme is going to have additional deals for Cyber Monday?

It appears that way from their site, but I have learned not to expect the obvious.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

For Cyber Monday

_If you prefer to shop Cyber Monday (or shop both sales), we have a entire week of deals following Thanksgiving weekend. We'll be offering more *gifts with purchase* for select It's Skin and Missha products, and more* free samples*: LJH Tea Tree Essence for our first 50 _customers, and Lioele BB Cream for everyone!

As an added bonus, Meme-branded products will be *buy one, get one 50% off*!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think I need to grab Foot Therapy for my mom. It's a great box from start to finish, as everyone has already pointed out.
> 
> I just realized that the only person that is having a 100% GREAT Memebox experience so far is my mom--she doesn't have an account, gets no emails, has never actually bought anything, feels zero Memestress, feels no expectation or letdown, and still gets regular deliveries of amazing stuff to try. Imagine: boxes of stuff just arriving and having someone explain to you over the phone why they thought they would be good for your skin. I can see it now: MemeVVIP--a personal Memebox shopping service for those who just want the best without the stress. hahahaha


This is my Mother also, I gave her another pink box full of new products for her to add to her routine yesterday. She actually tried to slip me some cash saying, I know this must cost you a small fortune for this amazing stuff. It's all good Mom, I get this stuff for cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been quite fortunate with restocks so I have no right to complain, but I do wish that Memebox would announce sale times like other online retailers. I had a lot of stuff on my Christmas present list, and knowing what time the online sales launched saved me a lot of headaches.

Since I spent most of yesterday and today in bed, unable to sleep because I feel like poo, I had nothing better to do than stalk the Memebox page in-between my other 'sales'. Right now I've moved my butt to the couch to wait for my mailman, who should be delivering my Blogger's Picks box. He never rings my doorbell because he hates my dog, so I literally have to stare out the window for the next hour or so, hoping to catch him before he writes my notice and runs away.


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

thanks @@Alidolly, that's good to know. My mom is coming over for the holidays so I want to get something she can use as well, since she has very sensitive skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm going to use it mainly like a sleeping pack.

Thanks, @, I know what you mean, I do buy waaayyy too much too. Sometimes it's just too hard to resist the crazy deal though... well in the case of memebox, the freeshipping, haha.

EDIT: Just got my miracle mask and the purederm mask leaked...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Nov 28, 2014)

Saw the restocks as soon as they went live, and even had Snow White box in my cart and then I'm like "seriously? you need MORE stuff?" Maybe it's my recent TBS, Wishtrend and TesterKorea orders, or maybe I'm just burned out, but I ended up not buying any of the restocked boxes, and picked up Re:cipe value set as a gift to someone, because their products are hard to find elsewhere, and because I'm a big fan of those Slowganic cleansers.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

Although I could use it as a moisturiser on my dry skin I think I will use it as a sleeping pack too. It is really sticky but the scent is incredible and they look so cte on my shelf with my giant silver apples from the body shop. :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Could have been worse...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30241459

Riots just about in the UK...and in Tesco of all places!! Mulberry, Harrods, Selfridges etc I could understand but Tesco!?! The mind boggles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Could do with a new fridge / freezer but can't exactly carry one of those out the shop lol!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> This is my Mother also, I gave her another pink box full of new products for her to add to her routine yesterday. She actually tried to slip me some cash saying, I know this must cost you a small fortune for this amazing stuff. It's all good Mom, I get this stuff for cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Enjoy!


Awwww. That is sooooo endearing.

My mom would have done the exact same thing.

So sweet!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone think the Snow White box will come back again?

The other one I really wanted was the Honey box (either 1 or 2) but luckily that wasn't even in the restock.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@MemeJunkie I really liked the CleoMee donkey lotion that came in one of the boxes.
> 
> (don't remember which one off hand)
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's that. Perhaps this is a rather odd justification that I'll be crucified for as soon as I post it but with regard to both the donkey oil and horse oil....I think it's safe to assume this oil isn't being harvested by someone with a huge syringe while the animal is living, extracting the precious oil while the animal squirms around in pain. In addition, there are many animals that are treated inhumanely just so we can eat them and no one says two words about this tragedy that occurs daily. To be fine with one and not the other, that's an issue for me. Personally, I lean towards seafood and it's rare I eat any meat. But that's not because of what I mentioned above, my body just doesn't tolerate it well. Cook it for husband almost daily though. 
Not trying to start a thread war, just my personal thoughts on the oil situation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 28, 2014)

Me and my family sat down and did some talking and Now I've decided to wait with hope for that Memebox will release a holiday box after blackfriday &amp; cyber monday!

*Fingers crossed if they hear my prayer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 28, 2014)

I actually got some new hope for memebox from today. We got 5 boxes released, and even though some of the items may be warehouse clean-up, it's still new boxes which is a good sign! Hoping for more new releases this monday, but something more themed or specialized! The black friday ones were as vague as can be! Hope ya'll had a good black friday thus far. I've been sick for the last couple of days, so I've done nothing really. Plus, we don't celebrate thanksgiving like you do which is kinda a shame but w/e  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't see then releasing any boxes on Monday as they'll still have the odd box and the shop offers. Perhaps Friday though once everything has settled down again.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I've learned the hard way not to stock up on things. With so much stuff coming in all the time, I have things I bought in LAST YEAR's Tester Korea sale due to loving them at the time that I haven't even opened.


I have to agree with this, unless you plan on giving some product away or if you're like me and use really heavy, expensive creams on your body also because applying them to your face just doesn't get rid of them quick enough, stocking up is only good if you don't have a gazillion new (and possibly even better) products on their way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't believe that 5 new boxes sold out and most of the re-stocks while I was sleeping! At which time zone was the restock done? Was it a convenient time for Americans?

Memebox now knows the trick, release one box per week and everything will sell out!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I can't believe that 5 new boxes sold out and most of the re-stocks while I was sleeping! At which time zone was the restock done? *Was it a convenient time for Americans?*
> 
> Memebox now knows the trick, release one box per week and everything will sell out!!


no, it was done in the wee hours of the morning here on the east coast.  I was fast asleep.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got my foot therapy box today and bought another. My mom will love this for Christmas. Great idea!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 28, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I just got my foot therapy box today and bought another. My mom will love this for Christmas. Great idea!!


It's a nice box! Not a fancy one but very practical!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 28, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I can't believe that 5 new boxes sold out and most of the re-stocks while I was sleeping! At which time zone was the restock done? Was it a convenient time for Americans?
> 
> Memebox now knows the trick, release one box per week and everything will sell out!!


It was around 6:30 am for the UK.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

*I need help and I don't know how to get it.*

*Today, I received Global 15. I never ordered this box. It is addressed to me. I am NOT a blogger. so I see no reason why I would get this left over Global box which I didn't order.*

I still have 3 boxes missing and one shop order, all from October 31.
*Rose Edition*

*Dessert Box*

*Hair and Body Spa 4*

*A Global Shop order from Oct. 17 which was probably held and shipped around the 31st as well.*

I cannot get Memebox to help me with the missing boxes.* If anyone has a way to contact them other than through the help form or through email at [email protected], would you please send me a message?*

I have done all I can do to try to contact them about my missing boxes. The unexpected arrival of a box I wouldn't order, don't like and didn't order is very distressing, because I think one of my boxes was substituted for this box. IDK, but it seems that way to me.

If anyone has a phone number, I am willing to try to contact the SF office next week. I have tried everything else.

Thank you for reading. I'm sorry to bother everyone with a Meme- problem but it's getting worse instead of better.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

Their mailing address is

435 Tasso Street Palo Alto, CA 94301 USA

But haven't been able to find a telephone number online so far. Maybe someone in San Fran could help? Contacting Soothing Sista perhaps as she's been to their offices so might have a contact number - long shot but worth a try?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Their mailing address is
> 
> 435 Tasso Street Palo Alto, CA 94301 USA
> 
> But haven't been able to find a telephone number online so far. Maybe someone in San Fran could help? Contacting Soothing Sista perhaps as she's been to their offices so might have a contact number - long shot but worth a try?


I'm hoping one of our members has a contact name or email address or phone number.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm hoping one of our members has a contact name or email address or phone number.


I don't have anything special at all (despite having a collaboration sale launch while I was in the middle of a board meeting--it got crazy), I'm afraid. What a mess!!! I'm so sorry to hear about this insanity.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

discussion of the same topic here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129504-memebox-korean-beauty-box-service/page-720

not sure if they ever found phone number


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't have anything special at all (despite having a collaboration sale launch while I was in the middle of a board meeting--it got crazy), I'm afraid. What a mess!!! I'm so sorry to hear about this insanity.


Same here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to deal with similar issues with boxes missing and had a very hard time getting through to anyone or getting answers. I just waited it out and they showed up eventually. Ridiculously, embarassingly late. But I was happy they at least showed up. Sigh...oh memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 28, 2014)

this is same suite

http://www.internationallawoffice.com/Directory/Miller-Starr-Regalia/Palo-Alto-CA

but as somene said it is probably a law office


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

So I made an order at KoreaDepart and got:

*Daltokki Whitening essence (one of the things I most wanted from the Snow White box

*Nature Republic lavender aqua gel mask

*etude house precious mineral magic any cushion in magic pink

As far as I know none of these can be bought directly in the shop on Memebox.

I'm fed up of them now.  If they wanna do boxes then do boxes properly and if they wanna be a shop for Korean beauty then they need more brands!!!!!  They're simply not a big enough name yet to go too far in their own-branded stuff; it should be part of it, sure, and hopefully a growing part, but at the moment it's not big enough to carry it out on their own.

Just my two cents.

By the way, Aficianado, I haven't got any advice but just wanted to sympathise with your missing boxes.  Thank God I've never had any boxes go missing but I live in dread of it happening.  I hope they turn up soon.

I was talking earlier about finding a phone number for Memebox Customer Service but I don't think there is one.  All I know is to email.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> this is same suite
> 
> http://www.internationallawoffice.com/Directory/Miller-Starr-Regalia/Palo-Alto-CA
> 
> but as somene said it is probably a law office


Yes, I'm sure when they incorporated in the US they had to give a DBA and contact phone number.. It makes sense that they would use an atty's. There's no way to reach them.

I'm going to have to forget it, worry about the things that really matter in life, see what shows up and what doesn't, and go from there.

I ordered way too many boxes during that time period. I had 5 on one order that has 2 missing. 

I learned a new lesson about stacking orders. I think it's not very easy for them to process..


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 28, 2014)

Eeee!! Super Luckybox #11 is out for delivery!!


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm surprised there still aren't Tea Tree and SLB 11 spoilers up. I want to know how much to look forward to Tea Tree!


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie This phone number is on my paypal receipts. I think someone tried to call it once, but there was no answer. Might be worth trying though. 408-677-1689

How did you pay for your boxes? Can you do a chargeback/dispute?


----------



## moosie (Nov 28, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yes they probably do write posts for facebook in advance that have automated updates at the pre-requested time!  That's probably why they never respond to comments on there lol and all the comments and questions get ignored!!!
> 
> Tbh you have upset me a little bit because you make me feel like I'm being unreasonable and expecting too much and being petty in my complaints.
> 
> ...


Your feelings are valid, your reactions are valid, and it doesn't matter if someone else doesn't find your issues to be a big deal.  Memebox has so many problems with customer service and structural/website issues, and their business practices seem to make no sense sometimes...  when something like this happens (meaning the website issues and immediate sell outs of boxes and items) it can be the straw that broke the camel's back for some people.  I totally get it, and while this isn't a huge issue for me (I'm bummed I missed out on box restocks, but I'll live, and ASOS got my money instead), I can empathize with other people feeling like this was one problem too many.  To top it all off, Meme comes across as not caring in the least that they alienate and frustrate their customers on a continuing basis, and to me, *that's* the attitude that is going to drive people away.

I'm reminded of how theBalm handles things when the have mega sales and their site crashes and people vent their frustrations on FB: theBalm is all apologies, and usually extends sales/coupon codes to make up for website crashes etc.    Sometimes there is nothing to be done about items selling out, but an attitude of contrition and "we will try to make this right for you!" towards the customer goes SUCH a long way, imo.


----------



## moosie (Nov 28, 2014)

@GirlyGirlie   Ughhhhhhhhhhh I am so sorry.  I'd be totally livid in your place.  I really really hope this can be resolved.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 28, 2014)

What I find rubbish is the fact they NEVER respond to Facebook questions. Even if its just to acknowledge people or put out a general apology (Innisfree cancellation etc) it would be a step in the right direction. Surely its not that difficult to have one person dedicated to Facebook responses? As for contact between Korea and SF, have they never heard of Skype? Or video conferencing? The organisation I work for has small offices across Scotland (some with only one or two members of staff) and we have video conferencing...yes there is a slight time lag, yes one party will need to stay up late etc but face to face discussions about issues with staff that can speak korean would solve quite a few of the recent issues relatively quickly.

Just a thought memespies...


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi Moosie

Thank you so much for your very kind post.  I don't know why but having read it I just feel all chilled out now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are right - it would be nice to get some acknowledgement, I don't expect points or even an apology (it's not their fault the boxes all sold out), but even now they've just posted a status on facebook saying about their restocked boxes.  The boxes have been up for 16 hours at this point and there are only a few left.

When I logged on at 7am, the site was very slow and problematic and many of the (IMO) more desirable boxes like the step by step skincare, rose, chocolatemania and café and citrus care boxes were already gone.  At that point they must have been up for what?  40 minutes?  It's ridiculous really.  And all day long the YES and Benton sets have been advertised at $30 and then showing up as $62.  Even while the problem had already been identified in the comments on facebook, Memebox posted notes on Facebook advertising these so-called 'value' sets.  The comments grew increasingly frustrated asking for the problem to be fixed but no response was given.

At the end of the day they can only work with the stock they have and it's not their fault I couldn't get a box.  But I just wish they'd bring out, I dunno, a waiting list, or VIPs could get early access to boxes.  Without the latter, I'm unlikely to get any future boxes as they just sell out so fast.  It's not good enough to just say stalk this site - the point is, I'm often at work, commuting, asleep or doing errands or chores and I wouldn't necessarily know when the sales and restocks happen.

Thank you for understanding how I feel.  You are awesome!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone actually recieve their money back from their Innisfree order cancellation yet?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

My problem with Memebox responding to Facebook issues and complaints....they are EVERYWHERE! A new box is released and you will see half a dozen comments from people that are excited and inevitably a few people with chime in with a complaint/question about something that has nothing to do with the post. Has everyone not heard the expression, there is a time and a place? My point is, how would Meme even keep up with the gazillion questions, along with CS emails that we have trouble getting responses for.

I feel for many here that missed last night/this mornings restock as that is usually me. Although I managed to purchase Snow

White I missed Cafe (for the third time!) and would have loved to pick up Step by Step and Rose, but it wasn't to be. I've had 4 boxes cancelled on me this week alone while others will receive these boxes. There's also an email i sent to CS a week ago and haven't received a response that I would love answered but it's probably not going to happen either. And one last thing, I've had shop orders that took at least a month to arrive and boxes that were held up by Customs and didn't make it to me for a month plus.

All of these things are my personal experiences with Memebox and yet I'm still excited for the two dozen plus boxes I've yet to receive since they decided they weren't going to release boxes any longer on a consistent basis. My point is, if Meme isn't fun for you any longer that's your deal and your decision but I think MUT should have a Memebox Complaint tread. Everyone can go there and b!*ch until their heart is content, this includes myself on occasion, and we just enjoy the positive here. Not sure about anyone else but I really try to keep negativity and chaos out of my life, it's certainly not something I want deal with in my happy, relaxing place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Nov 28, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My problem with Memebox responding to Facebook issues and complaints....they are EVERYWHERE! A new box is released and you will see half a dozen comments from people that are excited and inevitably a few people with chime in with a complaint/question about something that has nothing to do with the post. Has everyone not heard the expression, there is a time and a place? My point is, how would Meme even keep up with the gazillion questions, along with CS emails that we have trouble getting responses for.
> 
> I feel for many here that missed last night/this mornings restock as that is usually me. Although I managed to purchase Snow
> 
> ...


I agree with you--being able to ask questions about an issue on this thread is great, but it gets a little overwhelming when it is page after page of anger--we all enjoy Memeboxes, that's why we buy them and follow this thread. Memebox is supposed to be fun! There are definitely significant issues with Memebox, but I think this restock was a fun event, even if I got none of the 4 boxes that I wanted and that were restocked.

Also, there actually is a Memebox Issues thread already: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131792-memebox-issues/


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

@Memebox Junkie

That's fair enough and I completely understand.  I have been very negative today and I admit that.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day lol!

I too try to keep negativity out of my life, but every once in a while I have days where 'everything is wrong' (even if it's not).  I will certainly start a new thread if I have any more comments about any Memebox-related annoyances.

By the way, I'm sorry to hear about your own problems and issues with Memebox.  I think it's quite a good attitude to have of focusing on the positive.  I do also have a lot of boxes still to come, as well as a big shop order from them in addition to the one from KoreaDepart.  I'm still excited about them.  I think part of my negativity is just frustration that Memebox will stop the boxes completely or that they will become impossible to get hold of, and then all the fun will stop.  But in the meantime, you're quite right and I should focus on the boxes I WAS able to get and not on the ones I wasn't.


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

Was shopping around and saw this;



Spoiler











Potential super woman item?

Jasmine and Toner are two of my favourite words tho. Only the brand is a little challenging but this product is definitely good to have imho.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 28, 2014)

@@veritazy - what do you mean, the brand is challenging?  Do you mean it's hit and miss?  Or that it's hard to get hold of?

It looks like a fun product anyway.  Though it may not be in the Wonder Woman box as I've noticed Memebox don't always go for the obvious in their boxes!


----------



## catyz (Nov 28, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Anyone actually recieve their money back from their Innisfree order cancellation yet?


i got an paypal email about the refund but it hasn't been processed to my creditcard yet.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Eeee!! Super Luckybox #11 is out for delivery!!


I feel like we're all cheering this delivery on. I'm just hoping that this turns out to be an absolutely amazing box that signals that Memebox is on the right track. We need some positive signs these days!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok it's 10.40pm got long shift At work tomorrow so it sleep time . Now ladies when I wake up in the morning I want to see that cpm2 is sold out please . So get buying please .


----------



## veritazy (Nov 28, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I think it is a hit or miss... most items are cute and fun, but not necessarily a great item. I do like some of them, but I don't find one I truly love...yet (at least).


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 28, 2014)

Been lurking awhile and I guess it's time to join in.  I totally understand a lot of the anger and frustrations towards memebox.  I just got my first box this week (restock of Foot Therapy and I'm in love) and haven't been in the memeworld for long but it is kind of incredible how this company became so successful with such a hit or miss business model.  Not going to get all sour grapes about this Black Friday sale since I enjoyed my night's rest before work today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is disheartening, though, to see that the restock that I hoped for but didn't really think we'd see not only happened, but that everything I was interested in was already sold out when I woke up at 5:30 this morning.  *sigh* Oh well, back to obsessively tracking my Tea Tree box!


----------



## smilezforlife (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the Memebox world. It's fascinating: the boxes seem really interesting, and the Memeshop items are tempting me...I want to buy everything! (Well, almost everything...)
But I am experiencing a problem with order tracking. I ordered the Soothing Sista and CPM2 value set and got my tracking number 3 days ago...but when I try to track the package, I get "tracking number not found" as a response. Can someone please give me advice on this? Should I be panicking right now?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

COME ON - no one ordered tea tree express?  wahhhhh....


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> COME ON - no one ordered tea tree express?  wahhhhh....


my thoughts exactly!! xD

(maybe CPM was the only bundle option? LOL, I have no idea)


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I feel like we're all cheering this delivery on. I'm just hoping that this turns out to be an absolutely amazing box that signals that Memebox is on the right track. We need some positive signs these days!


Welp.

It's here.  I'll post spoilers as soon as I figure it out but say hello to CutiePie 2 leftovers....


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> Been lurking awhile and I guess it's time to join in.  I totally understand a lot of the anger and frustrations towards memebox.  I just got my first box this week (restock of Foot Therapy and I'm in love) and haven't been in the memeworld for long but it is kind of incredible how this company became so successful with such a hit or miss business model.  Not going to get all sour grapes about this Black Friday sale since I enjoyed my night's rest before work today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is disheartening, though, to see that the restock that I hoped for but didn't really think we'd see not only happened, but that everything I was interested in was already sold out when I woke up at 5:30 this morning.  *sigh* Oh well, back to obsessively tracking my Tea Tree box!





smilezforlife said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the Memebox world. It's fascinating: the boxes seem really interesting, and the Memeshop items are tempting me...I want to buy everything! (Well, almost everything...)
> 
> But I am experiencing a problem with order tracking. I ordered the Soothing Sista and CPM2 value set and got my tracking number 3 days ago...but when I try to track the package, I get "tracking number not found" as a response. Can someone please give me advice on this? Should I be panicking right now?


Welcome to both of you! Always love seeing new faces (faces/icons/usernames? LOL) in here!

Happy to have you guys join in on the madness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Welp.
> 
> It's here.  I'll post spoilers as soon as I figure it out but say hello to CutiePie 2 leftovers....


OMG NOOOOOO 

and if you need help posting spoilers let me know! You don't have to hide them in the spoilers thread since...well, it's a spoilers thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (just click "more reply options" choose the file you want to upload, and then hit attach file)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Welp.
> 
> It's here.  I'll post spoilers as soon as I figure it out but say hello to CutiePie 2 leftovers....


Are they at least the (decent) leftovers? :/


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Welp.
> 
> It's here.  I'll post spoilers as soon as I figure it out but say hello to CutiePie 2 leftovers....


We are all waiting for you!! No pressure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 28, 2014)

smilezforlife said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the Memebox world. It's fascinating: the boxes seem really interesting, and the Memeshop items are tempting me...I want to buy everything! (Well, almost everything...)
> 
> But I am experiencing a problem with order tracking. I ordered the Soothing Sista and CPM2 value set and got my tracking number 3 days ago...but when I try to track the package, I get "tracking number not found" as a response. Can someone please give me advice on this? Should I be panicking right now?


Hi smilez, are you cutting &amp; pasting the tracking number into UPS's web site?  Even an extra space at the beginning or end can throw it off.  If you're clicking on the number via Memebox's web site, then I'm not sure what the problem is.  You can also try tracking it on UPS by using your order number plus your zip code under "Track By Reference."  Good luck!  And let us know which lip color you got!  (Red Ribbon here, so happy.)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Welp.
> 
> It's here. I'll post spoilers as soon as I figure it out but say hello to CutiePie 2 leftovers....


Oh. My. Gawd. Are you kidding me? Super Unluckybox more like. I honestly did not see that coming. How? Urgh.
I'm guessing this means Memebox Empties and the first anniversary box will be trash, too.

I think I want to cancel everything and just focus for a bit on filming myself destroying whatever CPM2 crap gets sent to us so that it can go on YouTube to live alongside that dreadful box CPM intro video for the rest of time. I thought about becoming a chef at one point; my tools of destruction are serious. Raaaaaage roar.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

How I react when yet another box has CPM2 leftovers


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

The suspense... I have cleanse and tone bundle with pouch essentials coming in Dec. I can't see C&amp;T being a problem, but ugh, they could drop a bunch of CPM2 in pouch essentials. I almost want to cancel.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 28, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh. My. Gawd. Are you kidding me? Super Unluckybox more like. I honestly did not see that coming. How? Urgh.
> 
> I'm guessing this means Memebox Empties and the first anniversary box will be trash, too.
> 
> I think I want to cancel everything and just focus for a bit on filming myself destroying whatever CPM2 crap gets sent to us so that it can go on YouTube to live alongside that dreadful box CPM intro video for the rest of time. I thought about becoming a chef at one point; my tools of destruction are serious. Raaaaaage roar.


Although they did say that the anniversary box would have all new products in it...so at least we can hold onto hope for that one!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay I posted it.

One bad CutiePie and one good one.

Plus one of my all time favorite Memebox products.  So I'm not (really?) complaining.  It *is* a luckybox and I don't know whats super about it.  Part of my problem is I don't usually get luckyboxes because I don't like getting old stuff.  But in this case, my favorite thing ever was in there so I'm happy.  Well,  one of my favorite things ever.  I'll likely only use two of the things.


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 28, 2014)

The Anniversary Box can't be a mess.  It just can't.  Right?

Now, I'm sure the Empties box will be full of warehouse rejects but I'm getting it with Green Food which will hopefully be a good one (?). . . plus I'm new so they'll be new to me.  As long as there are some genuinely nice warehouse rejects, I'll be happy.


----------



## smilezforlife (Nov 28, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Hi smilez, are you cutting &amp; pasting the tracking number into UPS's web site?  Even an extra space at the beginning or end can throw it off.  If you're clicking on the number via Memebox's web site, then I'm not sure what the problem is.  You can also try tracking it on UPS by using your order number plus your zip code under "Track By Reference."  Good luck!  And let us know which lip color you got!  (Red Ribbon here, so happy.)


Hi TheSilverNail, thanks for giving me these tips! Unfortunately, I keep getting "your tracking number is invalid" messages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope they just forgot to scan my package and that it's on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 28, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> The Anniversary Box can't be a mess.  It just can't.  Right?
> 
> Now, I'm sure the Empties box will be full of warehouse rejects but I'm getting it with Green Food which will hopefully be a good one (?). . . plus I'm new so they'll be new to me.  As long as there are some genuinely nice warehouse rejects, I'll be happy.


I try to never underestimate Memebox's death drive.

A smart thing to do, honestly, would be to sub-wholesale all of that CPM2 crap to someone selling in an emerging market. The quality is certainly much better than those VOV products that MyBeautyJunction mentioned on her blog. If I were a young girl with a bit of babysitting money I might just go for a fun, say, purple foundation.

Urgh--every skincare box is going to have the



Spoiler



Hallabong product


from CPM2, right? urgh I'm sure it's nice, but I don't want to keep buying their mistakes over and over. They screwed up big time due to hubris, poor research, and a terrible/zero plan for fixing the situation. Not our fault, but now it's our problem. GRRR


----------



## starry101 (Nov 28, 2014)

Now we know the reason for the crazy amount of boxes at the end of October. CPM2 clear out...


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Nov 28, 2014)

According to my spreadsheet, my tea tree bundle should ship today and be here Monday or Tuesday. Let's hope.


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

crazycatlady82 said:


> According to my spreadsheet, my tea tree bundle should ship today and be here Monday or Tuesday. Let's hope.


no pressure, but some of us are absolutely DYING for spoilers :blush:



fanserviced said:


> I try to never underestimate Memebox's death drive.
> 
> A smart thing to do, honestly, would be to sub-wholesale all of that CPM2 crap to someone selling in an emerging market. The quality is certainly much better than those VOV products that MyBeautyJunction mentioned on her blog. If I were a young girl with a bit of babysitting money I might just go for a fun, say, purple foundation.
> 
> ...


Is it actually a PURPLE foundation or does it change when it goes on? :blink:

They should have for black friday made those CPM boxes 50% off with free standard shipping. People would buy that junk for a cheap price as stocking stuffers. I know that would be a profit loss, but they made their own mess with those 5k+ boxes. Time to cut some losses!


----------



## Bunbunny (Nov 28, 2014)

I got Bloggers Picks and the Mask box today... /long, drawn out sigh


----------



## Butterflylion (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi new here, has anyone got tracking for The Next best thing in skin care?


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 28, 2014)

avarier, pretty sure it's actually purple.  You're supposed to blend it out to conceal and neutralize yellow skin tones (kind of like green concealer for red blemishes).  If you don't have a yellow skin tone, I don't know what you would use it for.  I'd be tempted to keep it for stage make-up. . . like if I did a play where people were freezing to death or something like that??


----------



## avarier (Nov 28, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> avarier, pretty sure it's actually purple.  You're supposed to blend it out to conceal and neutralize yellow skin tones (kind of like green concealer for red blemishes).  If you don't have a yellow skin tone, I don't know what you would use it for.  I'd be tempted to keep it for stage make-up. . . like if I did a play where people were freezing to death or something like that??


Oh. I have yellow undertones. I'd probably try it out! .....but that does not mean it should show up in my tea tree box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh. I have yellow undertones. I'd probably try it out! .....but that does not mean it should show up in my tea tree box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agreed.  No connection to the theme of that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

The super in super Luckybox is making me angry - only 6 products and two of them from the $5 sale?!?!!! I am not going to go on about this, but really it's pretty poor tbh


----------



## cfisher (Nov 28, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Although they did say that the anniversary box would have all new products in it...so at least we can hold onto hope for that one!


Oh my goodness. Can we trust that anymore though?

If my two anniversary boxes are recycled rubbish....I'm going to be tempted to dispute them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, seriously....If the anniversary box ends up anything like the Super Luckybox (I guess they could have meant super bad luck?) I think Memebox and I are going on a trial separation.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 28, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh. I have yellow undertones. I'd probably try it out! .....but that does not mean it should show up in my tea tree box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh god, if there are CPM2 products in Tea Tree I'll be so upset. I doubt there will be but... nothing would surprise me at this point. I purposefully never ordered CPM2.


----------



## moosie (Nov 28, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> avarier, pretty sure it's actually purple.  You're supposed to blend it out to conceal and neutralize yellow skin tones (kind of like green concealer for red blemishes).  If you don't have a yellow skin tone, I don't know what you would use it for.  I'd be tempted to keep it for stage make-up. . . like if I did a play where people were freezing to death or something like that??


 There's absolutely no way that should be in a lucky box!   That said, I've been using mine as like a pre-highlighter base on my upper cheekbones/eye socket area.  I don't  have yellow undertones, but applying it with a very light hand and blending the eff out of it seems to work OK in that area for me.  Then I'll put on a highlighter on top of it.  I'm almost positive it was someone here who suggested using it that way, and I can't remember who, otherwise I'd thank them and give them credit!  If not for that, the product would be a complete waste for me.

ETA: I think my Homme box is at the post office!  I was at the gym when the mail came, and my husband showed me the RM card that the PO delivery person left.  I'm pretty sure we must have had a sub today, because our regular guy is just wonderful and always rings the bell when he drops packages off, but the person today apparently didn't even attempt to deliver (no door knock or doorbell rung), just left the card in the mail box.  Grrr.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 28, 2014)

moosie said:


> There's absolutely no way that should be in a lucky box!   That said, I've been using mine as like a pre-highlighter base on my upper cheekbones/eye socket area.  I don't  have yellow undertones, but applying it with a very light hand and blending the eff out of it seems to work OK in that area for me.  Then I'll put on a highlighter on top of it.  I'm almost positive it was someone here who suggested using it that way, and I can't remember who, otherwise I'd thank them and give them credit!  If not for that, the product would be a complete waste for me.
> 
> ETA: I think my Homme box is at the post office!  I was at the gym when the mail came, and my husband showed me the RM card that the PO delivery person left.  I'm pretty sure we must have had a sub today, because our regular guy is just wonderful and always rings the bell when he drops packages off, but the person today apparently didn't even attempt to deliver (no door knock or doorbell rung), just left the card in the mail box.  Grrr.


My mail person did the same to me today, had to be a new person as the fricken signed card was taped to my door so I know they never got out of the vehicle to knock on my door or they would have seen the card and left my box.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

@@moosie thanks for the tip about the revecen I'm really upset about my recent boxes but I plan on trying everything I recieve if possible, the only things I refuse to try is make up that is totally the wrong colour for me for example orange lipgloss.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 28, 2014)

tea tree spoilers up in spoilers thread.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

Not long until the mojito and blackout boxes - seeing what's been sent in throwback boxes like Luckybox and mcwl and kbeauty I feel thankful that I couldn't get the Black Friday boxes due to crazy website problems with my tablet, but saying that and my luck I think I should have risked it, now just to wait and see if I'll be thankful or regretful lol


----------



## UberClaire (Nov 28, 2014)

I just read that the Hallabong serum has broccoli in it? Well you know that one is going in Green Food. FML.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 28, 2014)

@@Saffyra thanks for posting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SLB 11 was the box I'm most nervous about. There's something positive and something negative about that box, but

...... At least it's better than Thumbs Down. Lol

I've survived Thumbs Down, I will survive this one.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I just read that the Hallabong serum has broccoli in it? Well you know that one is going in Green Food. FML.


Loll I wonder how far they will really go..


----------



## blinded (Nov 28, 2014)

That serum is going to be in elixirs too isn't it?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't know if this was already posted but the Benton set is finally cashing out at the sale price of $30 now.


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 28, 2014)

Haha That was what I was thinking! As much as I love the line, I want something new in the boxes now that I can buy it


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 28, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Haha That was what I was thinking! As much as I love the line, I want something new in the boxes now that I can buy it


Yes that's it exactly, there is such a lack of new things to discover in recent boxes, it would be so good to see new things, maybe that's why they are clearing the warehouse to make room for new stock?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

Omg the Meme-K site has a Christmas edition scent box: http://www.memebox.com/page/8103

No idea if that will translate to a global Christmas/holiday anything, especially given whatever global is up to, but there is a concept of "Christmas box" at Memebox at least.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

@ cool i wouldn't mind a christmas scent box, especially with cinnamon in there or gingerbread

edited as I can't even spell cool this morning


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ cool i wouldn't mind a christmas scent box, especially with cinnamon in there or gingerbread
> 
> edited as I can't even spell cool this morning


I'm not getting a sense that these boxes are particularly Christmas-y--just that they're released in time for xmas. The first xmas box already sold out on Meme-K.
Interestingly, boxes are also being marginalized on Meme-K and Meme-branded items have positively flooded the site since I last visited. Box releases were never as frequent for Meme-K, but still. Wow.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

LOving cinnamon and ginger atm so really fancy a box with those scents

in memebox news my f/w and elixir bundle is showing up on dhl and n the way to me. Guessing it will get here on Monday


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Who thinks the clover lip balm will be in Petite Treasures along with perhaps the eyeshadow from CPM2? And the Tony Moly Appletox is a dead cert for Apple Mojito...will we ever be free of that box?

Loaded with the cold now so nose streaming and head pounding - at least the throat has eased. Children's Nurseries are biological testing facilities - how else can they produce so many colds / chicken pox / slapped cheek syndrome etc? The frontline staff wear those blue uniforms but there's another large lab through the back where the guys in HazMat suits culture the worst critters and test them out on the parents....arghhh!?


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 29, 2014)

I was thinking Appletox would be in Garden of Eden. Imy getting that box and I wouldn't mind having one.

One. One, Memebox! Don't put it in both the Mojito and the Garden box.

I think Petite Treasures and the Pouch box are screwed. There are still probably 3000 of each CPM2 product that need to be gotten rid of.

I'm just grumpy because Memebox is punishing their loyal customers with their big mistake. They need to fire sale these items and STOP putting them in every box!

I did not get a Black Friday box for that one terrifying reason.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

If they can't get rid of them in a 5 dollar sale, then what hope is there of ever being free?! I predict a year from now they'll still be slipping them into the occasional box and hoping people won't notice.

So, the Chinese site has a scent box - would love a Christmas box but would need to go express shipping to arrive before the big day now. They did manage the thanksgiving boxes which were great so it is possible...even a winter box would be nice (as long as there are NO cpm2 leftovers) but would want to see a few spoilers after some of the recent disaster boxes that have come out. Its just too hit or miss at the moment..


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Had good night's sleep and feel better now. 

The value sets have been fixed now but I haven't bought the YET set as I made my other order on KoreaDepart while it was still showing as $63.  Don't really want to spend any more money now.

I didn't get the Tea Tree box but I have to say I think it looks pretty good.  I would have been happy with that one.  Luckybox (which I also didn't order) also seems to be quite good.

I do hope they bring out a Christmas box as their Thanksgiving box was awesome.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Saffyra I mean, they slipped the serum into the Dry and Sensitive Skin box. No big deal, didn't order the CP2, glad to have it. They slipped a few makeup products into KStyle...Not cool at all. 

And now they're taking boxes and removing items to make room for the CP2 leftovers? Not okay, at all. They crossed a line, and now they're just sprinting for it.

I feel like every box from here on forward I'm going to have to keep in my mind "Okay, whatever can fit the theme as vaguely as possible from CP2 is most likely going to end up in this box."

Super Luckybox was a cruel joke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Saffyra Thanks for the unboxing! Quick and well done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also hate water dripping into my sleeves and down my elbows. Splashing on my clothes and everywhere. I find myself turning to cleansing wipes or a warm face cloth more and more. Splashing around and making a mess feels like washing my face the old skool way.... like bar soaps, which I am also totally done with.

*ahem*  sorry that was a bit wash-ranty   :blabla:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Saffyra I mean, they slipped the serum into the Dry and Sensitive Skin box. No big deal, didn't order the CP2, glad to have it. They slipped a few makeup products into KStyle...Not cool at all.
> 
> And now they're taking boxes and removing items to make room for the CP2 leftovers? Not okay, at all. They crossed a line, and now they're just sprinting for it.
> 
> ...


Totes agree with ALL that.


----------



## Liv (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea tree is not as good as I wished but it isn't terrible either. It is even one of the better boxes lately.

Apple Mojito and blackout ship next week. I really want Memebox to get back to what they did a few months ago and curate them greatly. They are gifts memespies!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

Liv said:


> Tea tree is not as good as I wished but it isn't terrible either. It is even one of the better boxes lately.
> 
> Apple Mojito and blackout ship next week. I really want Memebox to get back to what they did a few months ago and curate them greatly. They are gifts memespies!


I think what really bothered me about the Tea Tree box is it was supposed to contain an LJH item. And that makes a HUGE difference in value, I think. 

I'm not going to lie....I'm worried about Apple+Petit+Blackout. I'm REALLY hoping these are good, but I feel like even if they were originally going to be amazing...It's entirely possible that they're going to switch things out for CP2 rubbish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 29, 2014)

Why can't they sell the cpm2 in china or korea?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Why can't they sell the cpm2 in china or korea?


I assume it's an issue of her being "unknown" in those cultures. (Not that anyone here seemed to really know of her).

I say they sell it off in China as a My Cute Wishlist box. If the creepy doll box can pass off as a MCW, so can this!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 29, 2014)

They don't necessary have to advertise it as a cpm, they can just add the stuff in random boxes, like what they do with us now! But it will be something new for china and korea!


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> They don't necessary have to advertise it as a cpm, they can just add the stuff in random boxes, like what they do with us now! But it will be something new for china and korea!


Memebox doesn't seem to be focusing on Meme-K much lately either.

But they seem to be trying to actually impress their China customers. So they probably don't want to discourage them so early on. 

I mean, the Appletox and serum, no problem.

But everything else...


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah! My TesterKorea Peripera Frozen stuff arrived this morning along with my final Etude House order (and a kid's paperback book I'd won in a competition). Box from Testerkorea was really sturdy - corrugated plastic and every item bubble wrapped as well. Included about 10 mini samples so well impressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

@Aficionado what is a LJH item?  What do the letters stand for?  Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

It is a brand name! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I'm not sure if you meant me, but LJH is a line of tea tree products. It's short for "Leejiham Tea Tree" and their essence was a HUGE hit in previous Memeboxes, so much so that they started selling their line in the Memeshop. Basically, they had put "Featured in Memebox" on one of the LJH products (I believe it was a body mist) and customer service implied it was in fact going to be featured in the Tea Tree box. Needless to say, the item has not appeared in a box. ..With LJH being such a beloved brand, lots of people hoped for LJH products in the box ALONG with the LJH body mist, a few people mentioned hoping that at least the essence or cream would also be in the tea tree box. LJH products are one of the few products/brands people pay full price for...So of course not having that item, ruins the value for a lot of people.


----------



## rubymoon (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think what really bothered me about the Tea Tree box is it was supposed to contain an LJH item. And that makes a HUGE difference in value, I think.
> 
> I'm not going to lie....I'm worried about Apple+Petit+Blackout. I'm REALLY hoping these are good, but I feel like even if they were originally going to be amazing...It's entirely possible that they're going to switch things out for CP2 rubbish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had really hoped for LJH too. In fact, the reason I cancelled Elixir box and got Tea Tree instead is for some LJH.

Petit Treasure in particular is an easy target for CPM leftovers. Hope they start picking up in Dec though.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

I've uploaded the items I bought from Testerkorea Peripera Frozen range onto Instagram if anyone wants a closer look as they are supercute. The eye shadows are vibrant colours with a shimmer. I'm in love with the nail varnish as well (I took the chance and ordered two bottles and they were well wrapped in bubble wrap. I've the two lip tints coming in a separate order so will upload those too when they arrive. They've put the prices up for these but they are definitely worth it if you like all things cute and Frozen!!

Just wish memebox would include items like that in their cute wishlist boxes. Yes I know they are limited edition items but something similar from the Peripera range as the rest of their packaging is nice too..,


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

@cfisher.  Oh I see.  I'm sorry it wasn't in the Tea Tree box.  That sounds disappointing.

Will need to look into this brand....


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I actually didn't purchase the tea tree box, I only even asked customer service if it meant it would be in the Tea Tree box because a LOT of people on here were wondering. I genuinely feel bad though, since I know some people mentioned buying the box with hopes of LJH. Yikes!

Now we can't even trust the "Featured In" listings? 

I'm sort of surprised they're sticking to spoilers lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Alidolly I cannot find your indtagram acc! Would you mind linking it in your signature? ^^


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Alidolly1402 I hope or I am looking at wrong person


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

if you search for memebox tag, she did tag them with memebox...


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Jane George @@biancardi thank you both very much! I found it! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Alidolly1402 I hope or I am looking at wrong person


Yep - that's me! (My birthday is St Valentines day!).


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol didn't register as a date


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Yep - that's me! (My birthday is St Valentines day!).


oh that has to suck for you - lol.    I hope your birthday is celebrated another day.  I always hated having my birthday right when school started - my gifts were back to school items, which everyone else got too!! haha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh that has to suck for you - lol. I hope your birthday is celebrated another day. I always hated having my birthday right when school started - my gifts were back to school items, which everyone else got too!! haha


Charming, I hope people don't do that with edward as he is 2nd September


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

I ordered the frozen eyeshadows! I am glad they are so vibrant! Thanks for sharing, allidolly! ^^


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh that has to suck for you - lol.    I hope your birthday is celebrated another day.  I always hated having my birthday right when school started - my gifts were back to school items, which everyone else got too!! haha


Same here! Born on the 14th of September! Haha! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Charming, I hope people don't do that with edward as he is 2nd September


well, it was my parents who did that!! hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

At least that is better than my brother in law that suggested we buy my niece a hairbrush for Christmas. He is lucky he lives so far away as if he hadn't I would have hunted him down....

A hairbrush? Really... For a three year old.... In retaliation I found the most annoying toy possible


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 29, 2014)

Speaking of instagram and Memebox - look what's coming! http://iconosquare.com/p/864392302920277850_1489557374 (not my pic).

OMG, not too happy!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Speaking of instagram and Memebox - look what's coming! http://iconosquare.com/p/864392302920277850_1489557374 (not my pic).
> 
> OMG, not too happy!


Yep, Memeboxshop really thinks they are large enough to sell millions of units of products produced by who knows who, who knows where. 

Not for me. The lip tint is like burning one's lips off, and then having an ugly color left. Blech. 

I think they really have sold us the best we will ever get their first year out. I'd like to think otherwise, but I KNOW I am not expecting more. I definitely do see the trends when I get a totally crappy box ( K style 4).

And you know, I have wondered several times what the vlogger Marzie or whatever her name is thinks about this horrible box being decimated by beauty bloggers and posters everywhere, on IG, and FB, and who knows where else? ( I don't do much social media for personal reasons).

I think: What if that box had MY name on it and I had done a video halfway snickering and deriding the products, then it tanked because the producing company was so stupid in ordering so much merch. for so many boxes? I'd feel angry. Oh, wait- I DO. LOL.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yep, Memeboxshop really thinks they are large enough to sell millions of units of products produced by who knows who, who knows where.
> 
> Not for me. The lip tint is like burning one's lips off, and then having an ugly color left. Blech.
> 
> ...


You must admit though, they played a good strategy getting there name out there with those Memebox's lol. I don't for-see them listing a large quantity of boxes anytime soon...


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm giving up, just shared all my vip codes, I did a whole month without buying 1 Memebox!

I'm really gonna wait for December's Memecomeback!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> You must admit though, they played a good strategy getting there name out there with those Memebox's lol. I don't for-see them listing a large quantity of boxes anytime soon...


Memebox has lost a LOT of credibility by putting the junk makeup items from CPM2 in other boxes ( to state the very obvious, LOL).

Marzia apparently is a millionaire doing vlogging.. not that she's in my You Tube subscribed niche'. I still don't know who she is, where she lives ( I tend to think Italy?), or how she got to be popular. 

The really SAD thing is that the CPM1 and the CPM3 boxes *are*  cute and fun. I missed out on 1, but I did get 3 in a value set bundle. I love it, not that it's high value or anything, but it's truly usable things that are cute. The apology for the un-cute MCW boxes I guess. And there's not a one of them to be found on the freaking planet. They must have made 300 boxes of CPM3. LOL.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Nope I think she lives in Brighton, in the UK, from what I can work out a lot of her fame is because her boyfriend is a youtube gamer.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I'm giving up, just shared all my vip codes, I did a whole month without buying 1 Memebox!
> 
> I'm really gonna wait for December's Memecomeback!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are such a sweet and enthusiastic person. Marjolein.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

None of us have had a good November with Memebox for various reasons, if it helps any. 

How's Joffee? My most rascally Maltese boy just came in to roll around on my carpet and bark at me furiously with his tail wagging his whole body. 

And he's 7 years old now. Maltese never grow up, which is such a happy thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope I think she lives in Brighton, in the UK, from what I can work out a lot of her fame is because her boyfriend is a youtube gamer


That's a British accent? She sounds very Italian to me. Do you hear it?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Nope but we have free access to live where we want in the eu so if I so please I can move to Germany, Norway, Sweden etc with no huge issues


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

She has a bf, who is a gamer and has 32 million subscribers, which most probably helped her in getting to 4 million subs! They live in brighton btw!

I just cannot sit through her videos, as I do not like her voice at all!


----------



## Fae (Nov 29, 2014)

She orginally is from Italy I think!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope but we have free access to live where we want in the eu so if I so please I can move to Germany, Norway, Sweden etc with no huge issues


I'm not sure what you mean, as all of us have some hint of our " growing up years" in our speech. 

Everyone who lives in a country free from a dictatorship is free to emigrate. I can move to Germany, Norway, Sweden, etc. with no huge issues either.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Fae said:


> She orginally is from Italy I think!


Thank you. That was what I was asking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

No I mean as part of EU i have free mvement and don't need a visa to live and work in the other member states


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> No I mean as part of EU i have free mvement and don't need a visa to live and work in the other member states


Yes, true. We are probably moving to Europe in 2015. Either Italy, Norway, Denmark or the UK, depending upon where hubby is needed in his career the most, or most likely, first..


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You are such a sweet and enthusiastic person. Marjolein.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> None of us have had a good November with Memebox for various reasons, if it helps any.
> 
> ...


Jofee is doing amazing, I feared for him onces when he was 8 weeks old and a huge dog stand on his back (it traumatized him a bit and feared other dogs since then) But today we went to the park for the very first time and met 4 new dogs and fell inlove with one of them and started crying when he would walk away. super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just got back and he's in "coma" xD so I;'m super happy for him and he's starting to get into puberty so sometimes he's not so loveable but still funny and cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just found out that Maltese can turn super old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> friend for a lifetime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

It's now without a doubt that the free sampling program is basically a PR favor for companies that want to show off a bunch of 5-star reviews for their products to execs/customers/whatever in Korea. I don't think this is a huge surprise to anyone, but it's always amazing to see it confirmed so quickly and clearly.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

I have the feeling that everyone who's really starting to be someone is moving to the uk.. some Youtube office is there  in londen or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

@ it is very cheeky. As edward would say 'naughty, naughty'


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I have the feeling that everyone who's really starting to be someone is moving to the uk.. some Youtube office is there in londen or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


London yes... They represent ppl like pixi woo, zoella, sprinkleofglitter etc


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It's now without a doubt that the free sampling program is basically a PR favor for companies that want to show off a bunch of 5-star reviews for their products to execs/customers/whatever in Korea. I don't think this is a huge surprise to anyone, but it's always amazing to see it confirmed so quickly and clearly.


hahahah amazing xD and they forget to leave out the fact that these are giveaway entries and not really reviews xD


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> London yes... They represent ppl like pixi woo, zoella, sprinkleofglitter etc


I also sometimes have the feeling that there is also one in Australia


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Jofee is doing amazing, I feared for him onces when he was 8 weeks old and a huge dog stand on his back (it traumatized him a bit and feared other dogs since then) But today we went to the park for the very first time and met 4 new dogs and fell inlove with one of them and started crying when he would walk away. super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just got back and he's in "coma" xD so I;'m super happy for him and he's starting to get into puberty so sometimes he's
> 
> not so loveable but still funny and cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> just found out that Maltese can turn super old  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> friend for a lifetime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. 
I'm in love with Maltese too. Mine is almost 11 months old but he is so tiny that people think he is 2 months. He is so cute and I love him so much. I got him some time after my old dog died. I was devastated but Django is so playful, he made me laugh again.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> .
> 
> I'm in love with Maltese too. Mine is almost 11 months old but he is so tiny that people think he is 2 months. He is so cute and I love him so much. I got him some time after my old dog died. I was devastated but Django is so playful, he made me laugh again.


Happened with me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dogs are our saviors. If the world end and a dog sits infront of you and gives you a paw,, no way you're not gonna smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First Maltese ever in my life and I love him! Also grooming him everyday and cleaning his yes 4 times a day is soo worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been shopping (big surprise!) and came across new products from Etude House The pink tree line, all finish line, ever dew oils and the sugar tint balm.

Have anyone tried anything yet? because I'm thinking of buying a lot from this stuff..are there do's or don'ts in these products lines?


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie - I actually have the memebox lip tints in both colours and actually do really like them?  I haven't had any irritation with either of them?  I have a review with pics on my blog if you want me to pm you a link?


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad u liked the Frozen stuff (had to lie down as this head cold was making me feel dizzy). Daughter and her Daddy bought me flowers (Kirsty insisted when they were round in Tesco!) and she made me a card  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've a shiba Inu doggie - he's getting old though at 11 but one of the family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for the Memeproducts..no, just stop! I don't want to buy lurid coloured lipsticks etc in black packaging. We want BOXES, well curated, interesting and fun BOXES. Not own brand products and CPM2 leftovers.

People are finding other online sources for the beauty products they want. Go back to what made your organisation different please before you push away all your old customers!!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> As for the Memeproducts..no, just stop! I don't want to buy lurid coloured lipsticks etc in black packaging. We want BOXES, well curated, interesting and fun BOXES. Not own brand products and CPM2 leftovers.
> 
> People are finding other online sources for the beauty products they want. Go back to what made your organisation different please before you push away all your old customers!!!


I'm getting the feeling that Memebox is doing a "bait and switch" -- attract new customers and get a positive buzz with the boxes, which probably don't make much money for them, and then throttle the boxes way back to concentrate on store items, thinking the customers will happily go along and bring their wallets with them.

Not this customer.  I have made a few small shop orders but am definitely mostly interested in boxes.  Because, you know, they're MemeBOX.

Edit:  Also, to reach the magical VIP status, you had to spend a lot.  Now that you/I have reached that, are the benefits really there?  Things to ponder.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Wonder if they'll send out any affiliate / VIP codes for December...the buy 4 boxes and get 8% off or whatever is a waste of time now so hope they offer 5 dollars off any box or orders over 30 dollars.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Wonder if they'll send out any affiliate / VIP codes for December...the buy 4 boxes and get 8% off or whatever is a waste of time now so hope they offer 5 dollars off any box or orders over 30 dollars.


Will probably be a code for "Buy 4 CPM2 boxes and get X dollars off" !


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Will probably be a code for "Buy 4 CPM2 boxes and get X dollars off" !


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

Think they might need to change the name of this one

http://www.testerkorea.com/Product/tosowoong-time-shit-first-essence-150ml  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry, infantile I know but made me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> @@GirlyGirlie - I actually have the memebox lip tints in both colours and actually do really like them?  I haven't had any irritation with either of them?  I have a review with pics on my blog if you want me to pm you a link?


I think I just have really sensitive lips. ( That sounds strange, but I don't mean it in a strange way). Thanks!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 29, 2014)

i've been so inactive here lately, but i did another unboxing video of the memebox special #57 for dry &amp; sensitive skin if anyone is interested:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I've been shopping (big surprise!) and came across new products from Etude House The pink tree line, all finish line, ever dew oils and the sugar tint balm.
> 
> Have anyone tried anything yet? because I'm thinking of buying a lot from this stuff..are there do's or don'ts in these products lines?


I know that Etude House is not super popular because it's not super expensive LOL, but I love EH products!!

And no, there's no special way to use anything. Just do the rules about cleansing first, and apply products starting with most thin and ending with most thick and that's it.

I've never messed up anything with K- skin care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did tear half a hydrogel mask the first time I used one, but that's the worst I've done, and I am a major " product stacker" with my skin care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i've been so inactive here lately, but i did another unboxing video of the memebox special #57 for dry &amp; sensitive skin if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


Love your vids, Genie.

Can't imagine what's been keeping you busy, what with the two little ones and the new business. LOVE ABCDEats!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

The total I paid for the Innisfree and CPM2 bundle including shipping was refunded to my debit card about an hour ago.

Hope this gives others a timeline if you haven't received your refund yet.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@ I mean, I knew there was something up with the whole free sampling thing. But that is really pushing it, and they JUST listed that up the other day?! Oh my goodness! And how hilarious is it that they picked reviews where it's so obvious that people didn't even use the item? Wow.


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 29, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Thanks! The little ones have kept me really busy lately (we just went for a kindergarten interview today, and have a few more coming in the next few weeks)...oh yes and ABCDEat! I'm still thinking what "new" things we can have for 2015 ~ time to make improvements!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Thanks! The little ones have kept me really busy lately (we just went for a kindergarten interview today, and have a few more coming in the next few weeks)...oh yes and ABCDEat! I'm still thinking what "new" things we can have for 2015 ~ time to make improvements!


You're doing great girl and I love those boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I know that Etude House is not super popular because it's not super expensive LOL, but I love EH products!!
> 
> And no, there's no special way to use anything. Just do the rules about cleansing first, and apply products starting with most thin and ending with most thick and that's it.
> 
> I've never messed up anything with K- skin care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did tear half a hydrogel mask the first time I used one, but that's the worst I've done, and I am a major " product stacker" with my skin care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I know how to use skincare stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was more asking if some products from the lines were crap or not in more nice words xD

But then I'll just buy it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love the brand scent in everything so much and packaging is cute!

haha don't start about stacking xD same here    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 29, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje it's great to see you here!! you've been so supportive of our boxes!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 29, 2014)

My first (probably only) purchase this month was a restocked box, so I feel you Marjolein! (Sorry if I botched spelling)

My main thought as CPM2 leftovers keep appearing in boxes is when it first came out and some of us weren't too nice with our comments. We were reminded to "speak with our pocketbooks" as a way to let memebox know we weren't pleased.... well, even though we did that, some people have STILL ended up with the whole box (and then some) because memebox started filling their other boxes with the cpm leftovers. Its like, the unavoidable parasite box, hitching a ride into our homes!!

And @@GirlyGirlie, I know we'll never find out, but Im dying to know the same thing... how does she feel about how it all has played out??


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Im currently working with a competitor of Memebox, I guess they saw an opportunity after Memebox pretty much left us all high and dry without a word of notice and broken promises. This independant company seems promising, and is currently in the process of there start up! Lets hope its good! That's why my blog has had no posts in awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very busy.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Lol I know how to use skincare stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was more asking if some products from the lines were crap or not in more nice words xD
> 
> But then I'll just buy it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love the brand scent in everything so much and packaging is cute!
> 
> haha don't start about stacking xD same here    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've bought a lot of EH from various sites, and also used a TON of their masks ( massive sales in the fall on 2 sites) and it's ALL GOOD, IMO. 

I'm sorry. I forgot who I was talking to about the applying skin care thing. Miss Jexie taught me, LOL. I honestly didn't know in which order to put the night sleeping packs and whitening products .. as both are thick.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Im currently working with a competitor of Memebox, I guess they saw an opportunity after Memebox pretty much left us all high and dry without a word of notice and broken promises. This independant company seems promising, and is currently in the process of there start up! Lets hope its good! That's why my blog has had no posts in awhile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very busy.


If you and the company ship to the US, and when you can, message me. ( not wanting to seem pushy).. I am definitely ready for something to be awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is there somewhere to complain about all these CPM2 left overs appearing in boxes? I'm sure it's not over. I can think of at least 4 more boxes that will probably have products from them (skincare elixer, oh my lips, apple mojito, pouch essentials). They have to know this is not acceptable.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Personally I would guess pack always goes on last as it creates a film to seal in moisture that you wash off in the morning


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Is there somewhere to complain about all these CPM2 left overs appearing in boxes? I'm sure it's not over. I can think of at least 4 more boxes that will probably have products from them (skincare elixer, oh my lips, apple mojito, pouch essentials). They have to know this is not acceptable.


Tbh personally I am not going to bother. I doubt they are going to stop until it is all gone


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> And @@GirlyGirlie, I know we'll never find out, but Im dying to know the same thing... how does she feel about how it all has played out??


I've felt badly for her several times. She says she did not get paid anything for the boxes, and I do believe her- they have lost so much money on CPM2 there's no way she could have had a cut of profits...

I just think, what if I was looked up to by apparently millions of teens and all of a sudden, something with my name attached to it tanked so badly? She had apparently little to no say in what they put in the second box, and it shows in the video. 

I DO think she picked out the 3rd box contents, and that shows on the video as well. It also shows in the cute contents. Not serious, not targeted, just good things for everyone in box 3. I give Marzia the credit for it being sweet and fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

I very much doubt that a youtuber that big did that without payment


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Personally I would guess pack always goes on last as it creates a film to seal in moisture that you wash off in the morning


My only qualm is that some whitening products ( like the TonyMoly one in the Panda from the TM box) is not moisturizing for me. I think I am not meant to use whitening products or peeling gels. They dry my skin out without any beneficial effects.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Is there somewhere to complain about all these CPM2 left overs appearing in boxes? I'm sure it's not over. I can think of at least 4 more boxes that will probably have products from them (skincare elixer, oh my lips, apple mojito, pouch essentials). They have to know this is not acceptable.


I emailed them earlier this week about this topic and I haven't received a reply back.  I had also suggested that they need to release 2-3 boxes weekly, otherwise their promo codes don't really mean anything.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> If you and the company ship to the US, and when you can, message me. ( not wanting to seem pushy).. I am definitely ready for something to be awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yup!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> My only qualm is that some whitening products ( like the TonyMoly one in the Panda from the TM box) is not moisturizing for me. I think I am not meant to use whitening products or peeling gels. They dry my skin out without any beneficial effects.


I would never use anything that will dry my skin out more as I have really dry skin. Also if you see no beneficial effects I wouldnt bother.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm pretty pleased that I was (finally) able to pick up a Benton value set + free gift today. I got it for $13 shipped after using a $5 off code and my 12 W&amp;C points. It's a nice value in general, and I got it for the price of the snail bee essence I buy anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 29, 2014)

Got my Neogen Code9 order today, I was surprised there are 4 boxes that make up this product. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I very much doubt that a youtuber that big did that without payment


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBmwd9lW3wg

At 3:58 mark, she clearly states that she receives no money from the sales of the box.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@marjojojoleintje it's great to see you here!! you've been so supportive of our boxes!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ps did you got my last mail I've send you (about tea etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Yep she says not from sale of box, so no commission, but that doesn't mean she didn't take an upfront fee for fronting the boxes


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've bought a lot of EH from various sites, and also used a TON of their masks ( massive sales in the fall on 2 sites) and it's ALL GOOD, IMO.
> 
> I'm sorry. I forgot who I was talking to about the applying skin care thing. Miss Jexie taught me, LOL. I honestly didn't know in which order to put the night sleeping packs and whitening products .. as both are thick.


I think everyone here that joined chatting on MUT is now korean Cosmetics pro and has a 20 step evening routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I would never use anything that will dry my skin out more as I have really dry skin. Also if you see no beneficial effects I wouldnt bother.


Yeah, I stopped using whitening creams a few weeks ago, and I have a ton of them and peeling gels from Memeboxes that I haven't opened or used. 

As an aside, ( I know you got your box with the original product) but I bought Sleeping Packs in place of the missing Innisfree wine peeling jelly. The Holika Holika one in white wine smells SOO good. The Innisfree one has what has to be more artificial coloring, it's purple, but much less scent, almost fragrance free compared to the HH one.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Yeah, I stopped using whitening creams a few weeks ago, and I have a ton of them and peeling gels from Memeboxes that I haven't opened or used.
> 
> As an aside, ( I know you got your box with the original product) but I bought Sleeping Packs in place of the missing Innisfree wine peeling jelly. The Holika Holika one in white wine smells SOO good. The Innisfree one has what has to be more artificial coloring, it's purple, but much less scent, almost fragrance free compared to the HH one.


Nope I cancelled my box and bought the holikaholika red wine barrel and a load of British make up and a couple of glossyboxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yep she says not from sale of box, so no commission, but that doesn't mean she didn't take an upfront fee for fronting the boxes


I really don't mean to argue, but if so, wouldn't it be unethical and a bit.... sneaky... to say she doesn't care if people buy the box? As in, " Don't feel obligated because it has my name on it because I don't profit?"

Also, she likely did have a stake in how well the first box did... It likely determined whether or not Memebox worked with her again. I doubt they signed a multi-box contract before the first box debuted. 

 I'm so glad I'm not responsible for buying CPM1 and contributing to the overproduction of CPM2. Memebox just totally lost their MINDS with CPM2 production numbers.

Does anyone understand why they made SO MANY of this box? That's what I can't understand. WHY this awful box? Her 1 and 3 boxes are worth having..more or less...but just one of each. LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nope I cancelled my box and bought the holikaholika red wine barrel and a load of British make up and a couple of glossyboxes.


The HH wine barrel sleeping packs are cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Innisfree didn't try to make theirs cute at all. I was kind of surprised.


----------



## Luxx22 (Nov 29, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I really don't mean to argue, but if so, wouldn't it be unethical and a bit.... sneaky... to say she doesn't care if people buy the box? As in, " Don't feel obligated because it has my name on it because I don't profit?"
> 
> Also, she likely did have a stake in how well the first box did... It likely determined whether or not Memebox worked with her again. I doubt they signed a multi-box contract before the first box debuted.
> 
> ...


Memebox lost there minds with CPM boxes because she has a crap load of followers, so they took that as a gold mine, but what Ive always said, and still holds true "Quality over quantity" - Greed gets you nowhere!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

I had a bad reaction to the wine sleeping pack from HH. Just thought I would let you guys know. Maybe some sensitive skin ladies out there too thinking of buying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 29, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie I haven't watched the video through, but I know this was discussed before. I was given the impression that she said she didn't make profit when people clicked on her link, if that's the case then I assume that she did get paid like @@Jane George mentioned but probably agreed to give up her commissions as part of her payment, or perhaps she didn't get commissions through sales of her link but instead received a percentage of each box sold.

If she just flat out said she doesn't make anything from the boxes at all...Then I don't know. But I mean she obviously isn't all that interested in Memebox or the items she picked, so why would she do it if it wasn't for a profit? I mean, I can't imagine she thought Memebox would bring her a bunch of new watchers.


----------



## mollybb (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm trying to decide between the Benton value set and the Foot Therapy box. I've heard a lot of great things about Benton but does anyone know if it works with sensitive skin? And has anyone said what the free gift is yet? Foot Therapy looks really nice too. I don't use a lot of products on my feet but they all look so good!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

mollybb said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Benton value set and the Foot Therapy box. I've heard a lot of great things about Benton but does anyone know if it works with sensitive skin? And has anyone said what the free gift is yet? Foot Therapy looks really nice too. I don't use a lot of products on my feet but they all look so good!


Benton is absolutely fab for my sensitive skin.. And I have mild rosacea as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Nov 29, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Benton is absolutely fab for my sensitive skin.. And I have mild rosacea as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! Mine isn't super sensitive but it seems to do better with gentle products. I'm not going to use it and find out I have a bee allergy, am I?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 29, 2014)

mollybb said:


> Thanks! Mine isn't super sensitive but it seems to do better with gentle products. I'm not going to use it and find out I have a bee allergy, am I?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaa, then you're super unlucky! I wouldnt think so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 29, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I haven't watched the video through, but I know this was discussed before. I was given the impression that she said she didn't make profit when people clicked on her link, if that's the case then I assume that she did get paid like @@Jane George mentioned but probably agreed to give up her commissions as part of her payment, or perhaps she didn't get commissions through sales of her link but instead received a percentage of each box sold.
> 
> If she just flat out said she doesn't make anything from the boxes at all...Then I don't know. But I mean she obviously isn't all that interested in Memebox or the items she picked, so why would she do it if it wasn't for a profit? I mean, I can't imagine she thought Memebox would bring her a bunch of new watchers.


@ the 3: 50 mark, she says " I don't get anything out of this. I don't profit from this. "

If she's not telling it exactly like it is, then that's a boatload of lying. My definition of lying is very straight forward- either a person tells the truth as they know it to be or they slide around the truth or omit the truth, which are both forms of lying. .. 5000 freaking boxes for round 2 is a lot of karma if she somehow thought up her own version of whether or not she profited from the box(es).

I do think she and any other vlogger or blogger would curate a Memebox for the increase in subscribers or potential subscribers ( in this case, I doubt it worked out too well but I don't think it was her fault).

I still haven't read any theories on why people think the first edition of CPM sold out, did OK, then CPM and mostly Memebox chose awful little makeup things and 2 good skin care products for box 2. However, instead of sticking with their normal box release number, they produced in excess of 5000 boxes.. 

WHY did they overproduce in such a vast quantity? That's the crux of the matter- the overproduction. I'm sure the box would have sold out if it had been stocked in numbers usual for a collab. box or even a themed box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 29, 2014)

I think that Marzia was being sincere when she said she didn't make money from the boxes. I watched a few of her other videos and she was always sensitive to the idea that she might get hate for even receiving free items--she pointed out that she bought things with her own money and such. She's just now 22 years old and she makes a boatload of money from her YouTube channel. I suspect that she didn't do the boxes for more subscribers or whatever, but because she's more clever than she appears and ambitious--it's possible that she wants to use her vlogging fame to transition into being a brand spokesperson or model or whatever. I've done TONS of crazy stuff for free to add to my resume/c.v. in hopes of landing something really huge. Plus, I dunno...when people say outright to millions of teenage followers (who we know are tough as nails) "I bought this/I didn't receive money for this/etc/" I tend to believe them. She was honest enough to convey her unhappiness with the CPM2 box, so I am inclined to take her at her word regarding money.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any restocks or new boxes on Cyber Monday.  Here's hoping!!

Of the boxes that are still available, I already have:

**Tinkerbell* (surprised this isn't sold out actually, I actually think this is a great box....well, it was for me anyway)

**Foot Therapy - *great box, but one is enough....there's too much other stuff I want to try

**K-style 3 - *bleh, don't really need another one though I will use what I already have

And the others I don't have:

**OMG 3* box - not interested at all, totally not my cup of tea

**all about brows *- I would have been interested if it had been curated as to colour, but I'm a redhead and can't take the chance as to getting the wrong shades for me.  So not interested.

**WTF* - seen the unboxing of this and just really not interested

So of the 6 boxes there's only 3 new-to-me boxes and I'm not even mildly tempted by any of them.  Also, there's nothing new.  So that's why I hope we have new boxes - have they ever brought new boxes out on a Monday before????


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 29, 2014)

In the good old days, yes there was box releases on a Monday but I have a feeling there won't be any this Monday coming as its cyber Monday and they have the shop promotions going so will be heavily promoting that. There "may" be releases on Friday but this is memebox and most folk haven't a clue what's going on...including the stuff that work there so who knows?!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I wonder if there will be any restocks or new boxes on Cyber Monday.  Here's hoping!!
> 
> Of the boxes that are still available, I already have:
> 
> ...



The only box I would Like double is the foot therapy, because I love foot peel masks, I love foot scrubs, I love that oil (not only for foot or cource) The foot spray, have you ever smelt my feet in winter xD lol and the rest is exytra bonus and just great products... so thinking of getting that box for free if I got nothing better to do with my 57 memepoints growing weeds.


----------



## Jane George (Nov 29, 2014)

Remember than max per order is 50... Unless they have changed that


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Remember than max per order is 50... Unless they have changed that


Lol I'll never spend 57 memepoints on a box that costs $29,99 (ship incl) haha


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> The only box I would Like double is the foot therapy, because I love foot peel masks, I love foot scrubs, I love that oil (not only for foot or cource) The foot spray, have you ever smelt my feet in winter xD lol and the rest is exytra bonus and just great products... so thinking of getting that box for free if I got nothing better to do with my 57 memepoints growing weeds.


I pm'd you~


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm super sad I completely missed the restock because firstly, the site was down and I just started watching a new K drama called Pinocchio and completely forgot about the sale.  Then when I finally remembered the sale, i saw that vagabond was restocked but it was sold out already :'(.  Tears of sadness.

Now I'm debating if i should cancel all my future boxes, except for Oh my lips box because I'm looking forward to that box for my chapped lips.  Please PLEASE DON"T MESS THAT BOX UP :'(.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just used one of the Sally's box masks I got in the Thanksgiving box.  Loved it!  My skin feels super hydrated now.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Mmnoob - I also ordered that box because of my dry, chapped lips.  I really hope it's good!

I don't really see how they could mess that one up....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> @@Mmnoob - I also ordered that box because of my dry, chapped lips.  I really hope it's good!
> 
> I don't really see how they could mess that one up....


welll........................

lots of crappy lipsticks.  Shara Shara lip balms from CPM boxes.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 29, 2014)

@biancardi   :blink:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> @biancardi   :blink:


yeah...I hope it isn't that - cause I bought that box too...

sigh

CPM boxes are turning every subsequent box into turd balls.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 29, 2014)

That purple face powder (corrector) better not be in the Brighten &amp; Correct box.  :angry:


----------



## biancardi (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I think we have our holiday game - what CPM product will be in one of our upcoming boxes?


----------



## Mmnoob (Nov 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> welll........................
> 
> lots of crappy lipsticks.  Shara Shara lip balms from CPM boxes.


NOOOOOOOO LOL


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 29, 2014)

So far I have got 3 of the items in the cpm2 box, which I did not buy because I didn't want the stuff in it.....


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 29, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> So far I have got 3 of the items in the cpm2 box, which I did not buy because I didn't want the stuff in it.....


Once my luckybox arrives, I will have 4 of the items in the cpm2 and one of them I will have it twice... And no, I didn't order the cpm2 box for the same reason... Let's see how many products I will have from cpm2 by the end of the year...(without buying a single cpm2...)


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 29, 2014)

If anyone wants my VIP codes, just pm me. I haven't used any this month!


----------



## blinded (Nov 29, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> That purple face powder (corrector) better not be in the Brighten &amp; Correct box.  :angry:


I didn't even think of that! I was sort of expecting the appletox to end up in it, but blocked the purple stuff from my mind. Blah.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> The only box I would Like double is the foot therapy, because I love foot peel masks, I love foot scrubs, I love that oil (not only for foot or cource) The foot spray, have you ever smelt my feet in winter xD lol and the rest is exytra bonus and just great products... so thinking of getting that box for free if I got nothing better to do with my 57 memepoints growing weeds.


I really want this box too. I hope it gets restocked!


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 30, 2014)

Slightly off-topic, but is there a thread out there where people talk about their skincare routines? I know that my personal routine changes a lot, but almost all of it is comprised of memebox items. I always love reading how people are using the stuff we get in these boxes and even items outside of it. There can be a lot of trial and error so a troubleshooting/advice thread would be wonderful, but I don't see one?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's CPM2 product leftover bingo. If there's a bingo we all lose!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh we have to do this ^^^


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@ There are times where I just don't think I could deal with this thread and Memebox without your comedic relief.  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

(But, seriously....Looking at your bingo board....I think I'll end up having a minimum of 2 complete CPM's by the New Year). And this is one situation where you really do not want to complete a set   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 30, 2014)

*@*, am i going to be safe since i didn't purchase any of those?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> *@*, am i going to be safe since i didn't purchase any of those?


Nobody is safe. I predict that you'll soon recieve what you think is a free sampling product and it will turn out to be...REVECEN VIOLET FOUNDATION dun dun fun! Like Fantômas, CPM2 is everywhere.


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@ I received a surprise CP2 box a couple days ago, it showed up randomly when my Little Mermaid did.

Memebox's customer response acknowledged it was an error, then acted like I should be ever so grateful that they were allowing me to keep the box, they didn't even mention me sending it back (which they've done with similar situations in the past with me). 

They hate those blasted CP2 boxes as much as we do. 

You're right though......No one is safe.


----------



## bubblecakes (Nov 30, 2014)

*@* i wish that box would sell out already...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I only have four more boxes coming that need to be spoiled:

Apple mojito

Blackout

Empress's secrets

Wonder Woman

I have recieved or will be receiving 3 cpm2 items from my recent boxes, the appletox, the serum and the purple foundation.

The boxes that havnt been spoiled are meant to be themed new boxes not throwback boxes like Luckybox I will be more than annoyed to recieve repeats in these boxes


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting 5 of those and have a feeling I should probably cancel Wonder Woman but it's bundled so, well, I'll just have to bite the bullet. I'm not freaking out YET because I have no CPM2 stuff so far so I guess I could live with, let's say 2 of those items, providing it's not the purple stuff. Or Cheekroom. Or the eyeshadow LOL


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh if the eyeshadow turns up in Wonder Woman I will not be happy


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ I received a surprise CP2 box a couple days ago, it showed up randomly when my Little Mermaid did.
> 
> Memebox's customer response acknowledged it was an error, then acted like I should be ever so grateful that they were allowing me to keep the box, they didn't even mention me sending it back (which they've done with similar situations in the past with me).
> 
> ...


omg why CPM2?? Why not a nice product?!?
That eyeshadow is the limit for me. I now see similar-looking three-shadow circular pacts from nice brands like Clio and shudder on instinct.


----------



## avarier (Nov 30, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Slightly off-topic, but is there a thread out there where people talk about their skincare routines? I know that my personal routine changes a lot, but almost all of it is comprised of memebox items. I always love reading how people are using the stuff we get in these boxes and even items outside of it. There can be a lot of trial and error so a troubleshooting/advice thread would be wonderful, but I don't see one?


There isn't one dedicated to routines, just general korean skincare. It would be nice to have a thread and find out what everybody is using daily! There are lots of people I have pm'd asking how they use items, I'm always curious xD


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 30, 2014)

Haha, I'm getting 12 of those boxes and for once I don't wanna be a "winner"! This is great!


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm getting 7 of those boxes so probability of cpm2 item is 95% plus then...already got an extra appletox...

Please...no ..more!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 14 of those boxes . I'm busy at work for the month .i may wait and open all if them Xmas day night . You know because after working cooking people's Xmas dinner any excitement will of gone forever so if there are cpm2 products I can just think bollocks and start an Xmas box for some poor sod next year


----------



## veritazy (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd be happy to get free CPMs. *shrug* 

Free stuff is better than no stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Lorna ljblog good idea! You can label them with one day each up till 2 weeks before xmas and do an Advent box opening or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 14 is alot...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Nov 30, 2014)

Veritazy omg yes yes yes .I'm putting my name down for advent and xmas swap boxes for next year for sure great idea


----------



## Bompenzi (Nov 30, 2014)

No spoilers for green food cosmetics yet ?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

I will take free CPMs too... I can give them to my family friends that use more 'play' makeup


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh God...imagine if they send out a free box with every box purchased from now till Christmas....I'd be drowning in her stuff...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh, my gosh, I have 17 boxes on the Bingo card coming.

Fanserviced, I think I am in the running for Bingo Queen aka The Biggest Loser. LOLOL.

And to think, if they had just shipped the Innisfree and CPM2 bundles, we wouldn't be left in agony. I do believe that would have cleared them out.

And  the little girls on IG posting how thrilled they are with CPM2 boxes arriving? OMG, I want to reach through my screen and give them some GOOD K-beauty products. ( Aside from The Yeon Hallabong Serum and Appletox, which are probably lost on the CutiePie fangurls anyway).


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie - OK you win!!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

i only have seven there following my cancelling spree


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> i only have seven there following my cancelling spree


Snap!

(Oh..its bingo...damn!)


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I just counted, I've got 7 of those too.  

CPM2 still hasn't sold out even though it's Black Friday weekend, keeps randomly appearing with people and has been lowered in price.  That's a pretty damning indictment there.  And confirmation this bingo card is going to get a lot of use.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've got eight of those boxes coming, plus the globals (17, 18, 19).  Also you missed out the Anniversary box.  I know it's meant to be all new products but at this point it wouldn't surprise me if we got a duplicate item anyways.

So altogether I've got 12 new boxes coming plus the Soothing Sista (but I already know what's in that).


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 13.....I am sure to get a CPM2 item in there.   I've already gotten one in MCW4....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

I have only 9, glad I skipped a few of the releases in Oct now that its leftover party ever box almost x)
Tried one of the YET masks I had laying around today and it were lovely on! Fit my face better than any other sheet mask I've tried! Regretting not picking up the YET set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Nov 30, 2014)

has anyone used the to be nang 24k snail mask from the miracle masks box? i had a slight irritation from it...


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@eugiegenie  @@MemeJunkie has.    I don't think she had a reaction from it - but I've tagged her here so hopefully, she will see your question.


----------



## krystlegoesmeow (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 10 boxes coming from the bingo card.....and the 3 colour boxes, stuff could go into those too. The eyeshadow and the lip crayon...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 30, 2014)

@ I'm getting 11 of those boxes on your bingo card.. You are so brilliant, you make this situation bearable as we all wait to see what shows up next.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I bet electric will see the lip crayon and the eyeshadow in blue

pastels  might have the eyeshadow in pink or purple, revecen

F/W Colors could get the yellow-brown eyeshadow (blech), revecen (please, no!)

Oh My Lips - cheekroom clover lipbalm (blech), possibly the lip crayon (double blech)

Elixir, Next Best Thing in Skincare - could get the serum (that I wouldn't mind)

garden of eden, apple mojito,  Next Best Thing in Skincare, green foods - appletox

petite treasures - eyeshadow, lip balm.

The Black Friday boxes could have them all.  I am secretly (sorry ladies) hoping that the overstock of this stuff goes into the 5 different versions of the BF boxes.  

The only box I purchased after they decided to stuff CPM2 crap into them was The Next Best Thing in Skincare, so I feel that earlier releases should not be punished for a horrible business decision by Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I mentioned that we should have a game a couple of pages ago - I was thinking a drinking game - but bingo works!  The way the card is set up, I won't hit bingo.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

I am going to write a complain email regarding the 3 cpm2 products in kstyle 4. Has anyone send already one? Did you get a reply? I hope that they will rethink about sending more cpm2 in the future boxes...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I am going to write a complain email regarding the 3 cpm2 products in kstyle 4. Has anyone send already one? Did you get a reply? I hope that they will rethink about sending more cpm2 in the future boxes...


Im writing them an email as we speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> The Black Friday boxes could have them all.  I am secretly (sorry ladies) hoping that the overstock of this stuff goes into the 5 different versions of the BF boxes.


I wouldn't be at all surprised at that - or even one of the Black Friday boxes 'accidentally' being CPM2 with a re-printed card.  

At this point they might as well unbox the leftover CPM2's and put it to shop stock.  It's not going to sell, even with a lower price.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised at that - or even one of the Black Friday boxes 'accidentally' being CPM2 with a re-printed card.


lol! Like they changed 3 times the cpm2 picture! I can imagine them doing this thinking "people won't notice it is the cpm2 box in a black box called black friday 4!" lol I wonder if they think that we are stupid or that they are very clever...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> has anyone used the to be nang 24k snail mask from the miracle masks box? i had a slight irritation from it...


Genie, I used it and had no ill effects. I have dry and sensitive skin... 

I have had a reaction to the Benton Snail Bee Venom mask, and I do have a strong anaphylactic reaction to bee and other venomous insects, so I tend to think it was the high concentration of bee venom being directly on my skin in a not- so emollient base.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> lol! Like they changed 3 times the cpm2 picture! I can imagine them doing this thinking "people won't notice it is the cpm2 box in a black box called black friday 4!" lol I wonder if they think that we are stupid or that they are very clever...



At this point I feel I should hush up in case I tempt fate.


----------



## Fae (Nov 30, 2014)

I do think they will add one cpm 2 item in each black Friday box! I was afraid of it being all leftovers, which is why I did not buy them!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

I HAVE BIG AND WONDERFUL NEWS ( I hope you think it is too).

My BOXES which stopped transit on or around Nov. 4th through Nov. 7th are now moving again. They are either going through sorting at LA or they are actually in transit out of LA. 
Only one still shows no movement, the Rose Edition box. 

But my shop order, the Dessert Box and the Hair and Body Spa 4 box are all moving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

If anyone else has a lost box or boxes, you might want to check movement today. I started off just casually using Memebox's tracking on the order, since I didn't expect anything, but have also verified the moving towards me with other sites as well. 
They may just get here for Christmas- and won't they be in FINE condition, having left Korea on Oct. 30-31? LOL


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@GirlyGirlie - OK you win!!!


This is a game I hope we ALL lose in.

Memebox has to give these products to the Chinese or SOMETHING. We didn't ask for the overproduction of boxes. They messed up, we didn't.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Fae said:


> I do think they will add one cpm 2 item in each black Friday box! I was afraid of it being all leftovers, which is why I did not buy them!


I think those who ordered a Black Friday box will be so lucky if they are good to great boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To me, they are like those Jackpot Boxes all over again... except for the pricing.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, I'm so happy for you!  Thank goodness it looks like you're finally gonna get them.

Luckily I've never had a box go missing, but it must be so frustrating.  Really glad they're finally on their way to you.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Do you have a reaction to any of the Syn-ake products as well?

Or was it only Bee Venom?

I have a stack of the DewyTree Black Syn-ake masks I've been a bit hesitant to try.

Also the Borntree (I think that's the name) Syn-ake Essence and Solution.

I want to be able to love and use all the venom products, but after some minor tingling and (slight) burning after using the Migabee Honey and Bee Venom cream, I am on the fence. I'm not sure if my reaction was in the realm of "normal" or is indicative of a real sensitivity.


----------



## Fae (Nov 30, 2014)

Whenever I buy boxes, I always go by gut feeling! It works well for me! There's only been 2 boxes which I didnt like! (floral, cute 3) ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Do you have a reaction to any of the Syn-ake products as well?
> 
> Or was it only Bee Venom?
> 
> ...


I have only had the slight burning sensation with the Benton Snail Bee Venom essence and the Masks of the same name. The essence calmed down in a short time, but the masks didn't... I am hoping my skin just wasn't quite moisturized enough, as I did order the Benton set a week or so ago during the first sale of the set.

I have never had a Syn-ake product give any sort of reaction.. Our bodies react to the endotoxins released into our circulatory system when a poisonous snake bites any of us.. ( Also, snake mouths harbor a ton of Staph. and Strep. and other nasty bacteria we are not usually exposed to- consider what they eat- and those bacteria cause very bad infections on their own). I have had several rattlesnake bitten victims as patients before. 

An insect bite which causes a systemic reaction is a true allergy, affecting only some people. I developed the severe allergy only after moving to the desert. ( I have Epi- Pens). 

But a poisonous snake will cause a localized, then systemic reaction in every person bitten.  IOW, you should be OK using the synthetic versions of snake venom because it does NOT contain snake venom or so I understand.


----------



## Fae (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm glad your boxes are finally moving, GirlyGirlie! I hope you get them soon! ^^


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes, the Syn-ake is really just peptides that mimic the venom.

It's probably just my inner hypochondriac speaking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks @@GirlyGirlie !


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Congratulations! I'm really happy to hear those boxes finally are going somewhere. Here's hoping your 7 Seconds and Camel Cream show up in the next day or two.

And yes, the synake is plant based. I haven't seen any cosmetics made with real snake venom. ...Yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@GirlyGirlie Congratulations! I'm really happy to hear those boxes finally are going somewhere. Here's hoping your 7 Seconds and Camel Cream show up in the next day or two.
> 
> And yes, the synake is plant based. I haven't seen any cosmetics made with real snake venom. ...Yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really hesitate to say this because then I will be proven wrong, but as far as I know, there is no way to safely put snake venom into cosmetics because of the bacteria factor when extracting it from the snakes. 

@cfisherI don't think my boxes will be here this week, but maybe next week. I still think there are _some _problems somewhere in LA Port shipping.. AND now I have a Korean eBay seller emailing me constantly about one of those Etude House pink table displays.. It also is not moving from K. post to USA post. 

And was also in the same shipping time frame- Oct. 28-31, and he shipped it with $2.50 shipping, which is insane to then harass a customer for feedback.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

I also think there must have been some trouble with USPS at the beginning of November - 2 of my US orders shipped to... Austria and went back to the US with no explanation. Hope they'll make it all right soon because I'm waiting for replacements and some more stuff.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I also think there must have been some trouble with USPS at the beginning of November - 2 of my US orders shipped to... Austria and went back to the US with no explanation. Hope they'll make it all right soon because I'm waiting for replacements and some more stuff.


Oh my stars. Do you mean that the USPS sent items to Austria? I don't even see how they could have..

Yes, both the USPS and I concluded that the USPS was not picking up their overseas shipments like they were supposed to, but we did not know why. The longshoremen strike is getting blamed for a whole lot that I think is the USPS's mistakes. JMO..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

About the Holiday Value Sets left..

Last night, I purposefully used my Awesome brand products- the Aqua Hug cleansing foam ( more of a cream) and the Glow Glow balm, and they are two really good products. I think I also have the Aqua Power Gel cream in the set from a Memebox, and like it as well.

That only leaves the box of sample products as " not tried".

If anyone is still bargain shopping, this set has very nice skin care products.. The glow glow balm would be nice for a mother or grandmother who uses something like Vaseline on heels and hands (my mother did for years).. Glow glow is nicer than Vaseline.

The Aqua Hug cleanser and the Aqua Power Gel cream would be a nice gift for any age, and the tube and jar are not feminine, they are blue, so a youngish man would also likely enjoy them..  although teens probably wouldn't use it ( it doesn't say " for acne" on the label like they are used to seeing).


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie it seems that way because these were 2 different orders from two different companies and I confirmed my address with them so I can't see what else could have happened. I think they somehow managed to label them wrong or used some wrong codes or something else.

I sure hope USPS starts working fine for everyone concerned - I'm still waiting for some shipments myself. I also sent a package to the US last week and will be sending one more before Christmas.

Hope all the boxes will finally arrive safely where they should.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Nov 30, 2014)

I kind of blanked from my mind the fact that I'd ordered the Wonder Woman and Empress's Secrets bundle because I JUST WANT IT SO BAD, but Dec 16th draws nearer and I'm so ready. First Memeboxes!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@GirlyGirlie it seems that way because these were 2 different orders from two different companies and I confirmed my address with them so I can't see what else could have happened. I think they somehow managed to label them wrong or used some wrong codes or something else.
> 
> I sure hope USPS starts working fine for everyone concerned - I'm still waiting for some shipments myself. I also sent a package to the US last week and will be sending one more before Christmas.
> 
> Hope all the boxes will finally arrive safely where they should.


Maybe the fact that you live in Poland goofed them up somehow. IDK. It does seem like only International mail ( package) is being affected. 

I have to talk to hubby about our Christmas shopping today when he gets home.. He cannot wait until the last minute to get my gifts this year. LOL. Stock from European brands may also be affected by the many global shipping problems..


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

Hoping to see SkinCare Elixirs and GreenFood spoilers today!


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Maybe the fact that you live in Poland goofed them up somehow. IDK. It does seem like only International mail ( package) is being affected.
> 
> I have to talk to hubby about our Christmas shopping today when he gets home.. He cannot wait until the last minute to get my gifts this year. LOL. Stock from European brands may also be affected by the many global shipping problems..


I'm sure it has to do with international shipping but, I mean, I believe it's not so hard to get it right with Europe. And anyway - that's what international mail is about, you have to ship it ABROAD and to a right country LOL

I don't know, I got stuff from the US many times before and it's only lately there've been any trouble. I think sth must be wrong with their system for sure.

Be sure to get your hubby do all the shopping for you at the right time then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Hoping to see SkinCare Elixirs and GreenFood spoilers today!


Oh, I really would love some new spoilers- *@ Memespies*.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I mentioned that we should have a game a couple of pages ago - I was thinking a drinking game - but bingo works! The way the card is set up, I won't hit bingo.


lol! In that case we could have @@biancardi rules bingo: for each dabbed spot take a drink! This is getting more and more fun, honestly.


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> lol! In that case we could have @@biancardi rules bingo: for each dabbed spot take a drink! This is getting more and more fun, honestly.


Yay, I'm all for it - I'm gonna print the card and wait for my boxes! And drink till I fall! If we get CPM2 crappy stuff that is. I guess I'm gonna be seriously drunk real soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

Those Cleomee Donkey Milk &amp; Oil Masks in the Memeshop are seriously calling me.

Loudly.

And urgently.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

I really hope that if/when Memebox release a new box, they have enough quantity so that it remains in stock for at least 12 hours or so.  That gives people who can't check internet at work, people in timezones who are sleeping, etc, the opportunity to purchase the box if they so choose to.  At the moment (and I'm not moaning as I know people don't want negativity), they sell out within an hour or so (I think the Soothing Sista sold out in less than 5 hours and the restocks within minutes - understandable but at the same time, insane!).  That is just SO stressful for people who want to buy the boxes, the site often crashes for the first hour after the box is released anyway, and it does kind of take the fun out of it.

You get a box that sells out in 2 days, you feel excited and pleased you managed to get it, and it feels more special because it's so limited edition

You get a box that sells out in 2 hours - it's all a bit stressful really.  I'm not trying to sound like a saint, but I managed to get a Soothing Sista box, and I felt really sorry for those who couldn't and it was gone when they woke up or came home from work - it spoiled it a bit for me.

I do understand that it must be hard to gauge how many people exactly will be interested in a box, and I'm sure that they want to avoid the whole CPM2 scenario of loads of unwanted boxes left.  But the interest in the last few boxes has been MEGA, and I'm sure that if the quality was good, people would be interested.  If you have a good box, it will sell.

This won't be a popular thing to say on this forum, but in a way, one way they could try to avoid CPM2 happening again, is to make the contents of the collaboration boxes secret.  Like how the normal boxes are.  Then people will be more inclined to take a chance and will buy it if they don't know the contents in advance and that they may not be to everyone's taste.  I realise that sounds a bit nasty or unethical, but in all honesty, that's how the rest of the boxes work.

The best thing to do though, would be to have good boxes with great products in.  Then they would sell no problem!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> lol! In that case we could have @@biancardi rules bingo: for each dabbed spot take a drink! This is getting more and more fun, honestly.


1.  Take a shot when the box is revealed with a CPM2 item

2.  If there are previous boxes that you have dabbed off when a new box is revealed with a CPM2 item, you need to drink a shot for each of those boxes.

for example.

F/W has a CPM2 - shot

Blackout - released a few days later - take a shot and then another for the F/W box previously released.  The goal is to be hammered by the time the last box is revealed!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

in my case so hammered i will forget what cpm and memebox is


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Oh, I really would love some new spoilers- *@ Memespies*.


if they aren't up by the time I get elixir and f/w i will put them up


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I really hope that if/when Memebox release a new box, they have enough quantity so that it remains in stock for at least 12 hours or so.  That gives people who can't check internet at work, people in timezones who are sleeping, etc, the opportunity to purchase the box if they so choose to.  At the moment (and I'm not moaning as I know people don't want negativity), they sell out within an hour or so (I think the Soothing Sista sold out in less than 5 hours and the restocks within minutes - understandable but at the same time, insane!).  That is just SO stressful for people who want to buy the boxes, the site often crashes for the first hour after the box is released anyway, and it does kind of take the fun out of it.
> 
> You get a box that sells out in 2 days, you feel excited and pleased you managed to get it, and it feels more special because it's so limited edition
> 
> ...



I do think that Memebox needs to stock more boxes if they are only going to release one a week - but not 5000K+.   I would rather they stock 500 each and release 3 each friday.

The restocks - I think that it is reasonable that they sold out that quickly - I doubt they had a lot of those boxes on hand anyway, and they would have sold out.  There is no time zone that will make people happy on a restock with few boxes.  What they could have done is stagger the restocks and BF boxes - every couple of hours, release the next round instead of dumping them all in at once.

For Collab boxes - they need to not make 6000K  That is the issue - other collab boxes went over fine, but they only made 200-500 of those boxes..   I like seeing the items in a Collab box, because let's face it, none of the collaborators (Dani might be excluded from this) were not  K-Beauty vloggers.    I would want to know what they picked out from Memebox list of items.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

@@biancardi in this case Blackout! will be literal. ahhahaha

Hopefully none of this comes to pass. Sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@fanserviced  me too.  I have 13 of those boxes coming.......I feel that I will probably get at least one of those items, but I am hoping it won't be too many


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

Ohhh, let's all do this! I believe tomorrow will be the first chance when Elixirs and F/W Makeup are revealed. Not that I want ANY box to contain CPM2 items but it might make it a bit more bearable...


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

@marjojojoleintje and 

Remember Marjolein's question about Hanaka brand products a couple of days ago?
I found the brand, on imomoko.com.

It is a Taiwanese brand... I am fairly neutral on Taiwanese skincare.. The Beauty Diary Masks they make are very popular and they are cheap at around $12 USD per box of 10.. Are they the best? NO.

Are they good enough for daily use? YES.

For special skin care needs? NO, not in my opinion after using some higher quality masks, not necessarily more expensive ones, but the Lioele masks are much better, IMO, than the MBD masks for about the same price per mask.

With that said, and with that being my only comparison is the MBD mask product as far as I know coming from Taiwan, I see a wash off mask set on this website that is adorbs. It is a set of tiny maracons which each contain a wash- off face mask by Hanaka. 
I may buy them because I am seriously in love with truly cute cosmetics from Asia ( except China- won't buy Chinese if I can ever help it).

www.momoko.com is also located in the USA. Has Japanese, Korean, Taiwanese products and a section of " other".


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the idea of the drinking bingo game! If we are drunk enough we may not mind having 2-3 cpm2 by the end of the year!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@biancardi

Yes I know the restocks were always going to sell out really quickly - I was talking more generally about the normal regular boxes they release every week or so, including the collabs.

I also like knowing what's in the collabs because I too am interested in what they picked out.  I was just saying that CPM2 might have sold better if it had been done in a more mysterious way.  From what I've heard, Marzia's video didn't do much to add excitement to the box or products.  Not that I'm blaming her or anything like that - but people most likely saw the products and decided not to order.

While we're on the subject of restocks, I know that these are very few in number.  I'm guessing they are from either cancelled boxes or returns.  However, do you know if they have ever done genuine restocks where they've ordered more products in and got say another 200 boxes in?  That to my mind is a GENUINE restock.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh and yes the staggering the restocks would have been a brilliant idea.

Although then I suppose people might have complained because they couldn't have bundled so easily if the boxes they wanted came up on the site at different times....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Oh and yes the staggering the restocks would have been a brilliant idea.
> 
> Although then I suppose people might have complained because they couldn't have bundled so easily if the boxes they wanted came up on the site at different times....


Amy, I think you are new to Memebox, right?

You have to just go with the flow, really. We cannot " make" Memebox do anything differently.

Talking about it does not affect the way they do restocks.

If they only have X number of boxes, then they put them up and they sell out.

Memebox doesn't care WHO buys them, just that we DO buy them.

So, keep emergency Memebox money on a card at all times, for at least one box, and that way, there's less fuss and unhappiness if a box is restocked. You have a chance to at least buy one. Maybe not your first choice but one you like or has useful products of high quality ( Foot Therapy is a good example of the latter).

And their website crashing during the restock period is totally expected. It has happened many times before now.

Again, nothing we can do about it. Any site with enormous refreshing and checking out via a third party connection ( Paypal is used by many Memeboxers, but not by me for the reason that it does use up their resources) is using a lot of system resources.. High peak usage may be extremely different in Korea. IDK.. I think most servers in the USA which are e- commerce servers connected to major retailers have a much greater capacity than Memebox's has. Again, nothing we can do about their upload and download speeds, or timeouts. 

CPM2 would have been an acceptable box for me without the purple base primer, which is way too dark for me and is a very old and flawed concept for people wanting natural looking faces anyway. It was the only gag- worthy product, IMO. The other makeup items were tiny and did have a cute factor to them, but were very low value, if we are going by value.

I truly LOVE The Yeon Hallabong Serum and the Appletox cream. In fact, as shallow as most people will find this, I'm sure, those are  two of my HG items from Memeboxes.. there are others, but I reach for these two items every single day of my life. The scents are heavenly and so is the way my skin feels using the products. 

So, CPM2 would have been an OK box except that something, we don't know what, happened to Memebox's ordering personnel, they had some kind of delusions of grandeur or another psychosis, and ordered 10 times the normal amount of products for this box. 

And every single one of us is now paying the price.... over and over again.

*I truly hope Memebox fired the delusional decision makers who decided 5000- 6000 was a fine number for ANY box. Because if they didn't, there WILL be another debacle on the order of CPM2, and it COULD be worse. Not likely, but possibly. SharaShara and Pure Smile come to mind. Ha ha.*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

I think the restocks are sort of their own thing. I mean, the timing for them is quite random, so I don't think any one timezone really benefits above the rest. They do seem to be cancellations and returns, so I don't think it would necessarily make sense for them to do them in waves, mostly because they don't really have many to begin with. I mean I know this restock thing was some big event, but normally the restocks are just a few at a time, and we usually get them, what? Once or twice a weekish? I just don't there's really much of anything that can be done. And the only legitimate restock of a box that I know of was during early Memebox when people mentioned them doing a global box twice, but the items were partially different. 

And CP2 really is its own issue entirely. I mean the collab boxes usually sell out in a reasonable period of time (or insanely quickly). I think most people would refuse to buy collabs if they weren't revealed beforehand, this has been discussed a fair bit here and there. Collab boxes tend to have lower values than most of us expect from Memebox, plus a lot of people aren't interested in makeup heavy boxes, which most collabs are. I desperately hope, for everyone's sake, that they don't start making them mystery boxes. I cringe at the thought of even buy a brand box blindly, even if it's a brand that I love.

As for the new boxes....Memebox knows at this point how box hungry we are. Recent boxes have been warehouse clearouts for the most part it seems. So I do hope they increase the quantity of boxes in the future if boxes will continue to be slim pickings. However, I also know that how many products a company is willing to give them, or how many discontinued/heavily discounted/whatnot products they can purchase. So there are of course going to be limitations for a lot of items. I'd much rather they only release 200 of one box that is going to contain a limited Neogen product or discontinued Chosungah product and some obscure product from a small brand that has been discontinued, rather than them do 500 boxes that feature Shara Shara and Cheekroom makeup that they were able to buy massive quantities of for $1 each, haha.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie (sorry, my internet connection is rubbish and won't let me quote others' posts)

Yep I am quite new (well, new-ish) to Memebox. 

I am not trying to "make" Memebox do anything.  I still love Memebox and believe me, I don't post here with the intention of their managers reading my post and thinking, "Oh, Amy1234 doesn't like this, we must change it!".  I'm not a fool or naïve or stupid enough to think that.

And by the way I wasn't moaning in my post, I specifically said I was not moaning, all I said was that I hoped that they had enough stock of their next box so that everyone who wanted one would be able to get one.  And also musing in a general fashion about how they could have sold more of CMP2.  I thought this was a place for general discussion???

I realise I was overboard with my ranty posts the other day and I already apologised for that sincerely and as soon as another poster complained about my posts, I stopped.  I'm new to this community and besides genuinely not wanting to upset/annoy anyone (because I am actually a nice person) I don't want to get everyone's backs up.

To be honest there's nothing in the rules that says we can't discuss Memebox in this way (wondering about restocks and asking if they ever get in more of a box other than cancelled and returned boxes) and I'm not slagging them off as a company or attacking other posters.  (I know my other posts the other day were a bit negative but that's a different issue which I already said sorry for and I say again, sorry if you found my posts the other day too critical of Memebox and unfair).  Sorry if you find my posts boring or pointless because they won't change anything.  I'm allowed to discuss what I want and I wasn't even being moany or negative IMO.

Leaving aside my ranty posts of the other day, I genuinely only came here today for fun talk and speculation about possible new boxes (I'm still hoping for a new box release tomorrow, Cyber Monday), and you made me feel like I can't post what I want. 

Maybe my post came across wrong in tone the way I worded it, but I honestly wasn't irritated or annoyed when I posted my earlier posts so I don't understand why you've replied in such a harsh way to me saying that "it is what it is and we have to accept it, Memebox won't change and they don't care who buys their boxes as long as someone does".  I'm well aware of that thank you, and I wasn't even moaning.  You took things completely the wrong way.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I HAVE BIG AND WONDERFUL NEWS ( I hope you think it is too).
> 
> My BOXES which stopped transit on or around Nov. 4th through Nov. 7th are now moving again. They are either going through sorting at LA or they are actually in transit out of LA.
> 
> ...


I am so happy your boxes are finally moving!!! I was sending all the good vibes I could in your direction! LOL I like to think my positive thoughts physically kicked USPS in the butt and got your boxes moving again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



LisaLeah said:


> Those Cleomee Donkey Milk &amp; Oil Masks in the Memeshop are seriously calling me.
> 
> Loudly.
> 
> And urgently.


oooooooohhhh...*sparkly eyes*

You have potentially enabled me!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Oh and yes the staggering the restocks would have been a brilliant idea.
> 
> Although then I suppose people might have complained because they couldn't have bundled so easily if the boxes they wanted came up on the site at different times....


yes, people are going to complain no matter what!!  If Memebox was smart, they would do what HSN does - if you order a bunch of things in ONE day (doesn't matter if it is one order or many) - they will ship out like-minded warehouse items together.   They also give you a discount on shipping too.

Memebox has a long way to go before they figure all of this out....Took HSN years to get to that point


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

The free shipping is what got to me @@MissJexie

Oh and the fact that the masks contain argan oil. (I am an argan-freak)

Plus $20 for 10 masks is a seriously good price for Cleomee.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Oh please don't tempt me.....I really want these masks now but I'm holding out for a new box by the middle of December and don't wanna spend all my money in the meantime.

I want it all!!!!!    WAAAAAHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> @@GirlyGirlie (sorry, my internet connection is rubbish and won't let me quote others' posts)
> 
> Yep I am quite new (well, new-ish) to Memebox.
> 
> ...


My response to you was not negative. I never said you were moaning. I don't use that term.

Do not put words in other people's mouths.

I don't know if you are here to stir up trouble, but I am really upset, to the point of tears now, because I was trying to HELP YOU!!!!.

I tried to tell you what those of us who have been buying from Memebox have dealt with during high peak traffic times on the site, and how I get around it most of the time ( not using Paypal and having a back up box to buy if my first choice sells out).

You show me where I was negative and said you were " Moaning" please!

I've heard people moan, as they were extremely injured and dying. I do NOT use that language to describe a shopping experience. 

I have to go now. This has really torn my heart up. 

Girl, you need to learn some manners!!!!


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@Girlygirlie   Sorry I caused you some offence. 

Out of respect for the other members, if we continue this (which I don't think we should) then it must be by private mail.

Apologies once again for any offence to you or anyone else.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Time to spin the new topic wheel!

*click, click, click*

Oh, it looks like our new topic is "BEST MEMEBOX BB/CC CREAM OR FOUNDATION!"

Thoughts?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Time to spin the new topic wheel!
> 
> *click, click, click*
> 
> ...


Hmm, this is a tough one, Tracy. Good question. I have two favorites (I'm N15, neutral btw):

1. Sua Young MEIN Foundation from Global 14. It's super liquidy and controls oil beautifully. Nice, buildable coverage, too. I grabbed more on Qoo10 from the official Sua Young shop.

2. Vella Flower Flower bb cream. It's a tiny tube (15ml), but it's a great, neutral color and it covers any post-acne marks really well and stays dewy. This is my favorite at the moment!

Anyone else have favs?


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Personally I am wondering if the green lipsticks went brown as they wanted to be on trend for winter/fall

and if the CPM makeup was designed for toddlers as my son has ran off with, a hid, my eyeshadows.


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't have a favourite bb/cc cream but I am happy that at least the ones I have received match my skin tone!


----------



## goldendarter (Nov 30, 2014)

Humm... I really like the Nuganic Customize CC Cream from Global 13, but overall I haven't had much luck with Memebox BB/CC creams.

I do absolutely LOVE the Missha Under Eye Brightener which was in the MIssha box from way back when. It works perfectly for my undereyes, and I prefer it over any drugstore/high street under eye concealer/brightener I've ever used.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the Sua Young one too, it's so lightweight but covers really well at the same time! Unfortunately mine is empty now, and memebox don't have it in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I like the Sua Young one too, it's so lightweight but covers really well at the same time! Unfortunately mine is empty now, and memebox don't have it in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The Sua Young store on Qoo10 is GREAT. I want Memebox to stock this so badly.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> The free shipping is what got to me @@MissJexie
> 
> Oh and the fact that the masks contain argan oil. (I am an argan-freak)
> 
> Plus $20 for 10 masks is a seriously good price for Cleomee.


Sooo worried though that as soon as I put those masks in my cart I'm going to rationalize myself into buying a $45 Cleomee cream I don't need but desperately want to try. Such issues!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Time to spin the new topic wheel!
> 
> *click, click, click*
> 
> ...


I got to say my Missha Perfect Cover BB cream is pretty flawless.

It's my HG for sure.

I haven't found another BB or CC I like nearly as much,

so I would love some new suggestions.

Btw, I like coverage. I even sometimes use a CC under my BB.

It still looks natural-ish, but hides imperfections better.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Sooo worried though that as soon as I put those masks in my cart I'm going to rationalize myself into buying a $45 Cleomee cream I don't need but desperately want to try. Such issues!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hear you.

You really don't need that CleoMee cream though.

Put it in your wishlist and save it in case you make a big order and can use the 20% off code. (I am thinking if Cyber monday sales are good, that is)

I stopped myself at buying just ONE box of masks.

I was going to buy TWO so I could use the $5 code.

Makes sense right? Spend $15 more so you can save $5?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Nov 30, 2014)

I have several of the memebox ones that I haven't even tried yet!!

I've been meaning to try the Sua Young. I think I will break it out this week since everybody seems to like and I read a lot of positive reviews on it.

I have the Nuganic CC and Hanhui CC that I got from ebay a while back that have been waiting. Only tried the Hanhui once and it is very lovely.. even the box it comes in is just gorgeous. LOL. I'm a sucker for packaging.

There are a couple more I can't think of at the moment.. they're in a box together. I've been in love with my Lioele BB, but I think you all have inspired to experiment.


----------



## subbes (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> [snip back-and-forth]


Dont fret about it.  CPM2 has everyone's blood up.



fanserviced said:


> Time to spin the new topic wheel!
> 
> *click, click, click*
> 
> ...


 
I'm still seeking a pink-toned matte BB cream.  I'm fully aware that the Asian cosmetics area is absolutely the wrong place for me to be seeking this.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

subbes said:


> I'm still seeking a pink-toned matte BB cream.  I'm fully aware that the Asian cosmetics area is absolutely the wrong place for me to be seeking this.


No, it's a great place to look for this! What's your tone range? If you're very fair Skin79 green bb has MEGA fans.

Hmm--it's strange, we've never receive skin79 in Memeboxes despite the fact that I know for sure that when TesterKorea sells to wholesalers they offer INSANE discounts on skini79. hmm


----------



## Butterflylion (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi has anyone got tracking for the next best thing in skin care yet?


----------



## Paulina PS (Nov 30, 2014)

I absolutely loved Too Cool For School  Dinoplatz CC cream - it was perfect for me this summer and it even didn't make me shine too much. I'm using Luna BB cream right now and it's OK but nothing that great. Sua Young doesn't seem to be right for me - it's way too watery for my liking and it clogs my pores. I've used it once and not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

Did anyone get the Chosungah get peachy pact?  I did and I quite like it but my mum thinks it makes me look sweaty.....sweaty but fresh!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Did anyone get the Chosungah get peachy pact?  I did and I quite like it but my mum thinks it makes me look sweaty.....sweaty but fresh!


I feel it just looks sweaty.  I haven't tried that particular one but your moms description made me laugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's the "dewy" look that seems to be so popular in certain cultures/beauty circles.

I hate that and have tossed a few BB creams that do it.  I want to look matte, not like I just ran around the block 12 times. 

/sigh


----------



## subbes (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> No, it's a great place to look for this! What's your tone range?



It's stupidly variable.  My Sephora ColorIQ was 3R06 in August and 1Y05 in November.  

I think the more recent result is paler because of sunscreen and less red because I've toned down my ruddy cheeks with snail slime, but I doubt the 'Y' undertone.

(I'm in my 30s and I've never worn foundation so I can't give MAC numbers etc.)


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Paulina PS - I recently got the Too Cool for School Dinoplatz CC cream in my My Lovely Boutique box.

Glad to hear it was a winner for you!  The sample I got is quite small (not full size), but I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> That's the "dewy" look that seems to be so popular in certain cultures/beauty circles.


I love the dewy look, but I still don't like the pact. ahahah I was lured to kbeauty under the pretense that skincare was the game and that beautiful skin needs less stuff on it--I like a glow, but one that comes from really healthy, moisturized skin. In part, I resist the pact because my skin is naturally so oily.

Some ladies said that they use the pact as a highlighter and that sounds nice. But the smell just doesn't agree with my nose.

I'm going to sanitize mine and give it to my cousin who has dry skin--I'm sure it will be perfect for her.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Saffyra - ah you see that's why I bought it - because I do like the 'dewy' look.

Perhaps the Chosungah makes me look a bit TOO greasy though.  I need to try it with various foundations/bb/cc creams and see if it makes any difference.  It has a nice shimmer to it, though.  If only it wasn't so....sweaty looking.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

I think in Asia as its humid, dewy means your make-up hasn't slid down your face into a puddle at your neck. In other country's where its arid (but hot) or cold, wet etc, dewy looks sweaty instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't want to continue/start any discussion. But I really think that this thread has taken off quite a bit lately, and there are lots of new members. I just want to point out, not directing anything at anyone, that people on here always talk about all things related to Memeland. And we've always had honest discussions about different things, and people always respond with little bits of information they've gathered, and share their own experiences, and views on certain issues/situations. It's part of the purpose of this thread. We all vent and rant about things on here. 

People having different views/opinions isn't a personal attack. And I think we all should try to avoid inflicting emotions into words we read on here.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I am already dewy with my oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone on here taken photos with the peach pact yet? I still want to see what "normal" results are.

Those ads terrify me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leinith (Nov 30, 2014)

I've been mixing the Liole Dolish Veil (in purple) with Misha perfect cover in 21.  It's much too dark, but making it work.  I'd love to try perfect cover in 13, but can't find it anywhere for a reasonable price that ships to my area.

@@Amy1234 I'm glad to hear the pact works for you, I also really like the dewy look and was looking into purchasing it.  I want to try it so badly, but I'm worried it would make me look so shiny to the point of looking sickly.  Pale, shiny skin doesn't seem to be a good look for me.


----------



## Butterflylion (Nov 30, 2014)

Mate b&amp;b or cc with guerlain meteorites voyage in mythic just bought étude house secret beam in pink and white looks the same and its so much cheaper, has anyone got tracking for The new best thing in skin care or is it to early?


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Leinith I really like the dewy skin look but I can never get it to work on me - it's either Edward Cullen levels of sparkle or bust.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am already dewy with my oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And I already lived through the 1970s and its "dewy" look, which in retrospective was greasy-looking.  Yay for vintage looks, though.... I guess.

About BB creams, my favorite is Missha's in the burgundy tube, which I didn't get in a Memebox but did buy from their store.  I got the Cover Queen BB cream in the Makeup Edition 2 box and am not crazy about it, because I don't think it blends well.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Mate b&amp;b or cc with guerlain meteorites voyage in mythic just bought étude house secret beam in pink and white looks the same hope it is so much cheaper, has anyone got tracking for The new best thing in skin care or is it to early?


No tracking for that yet--if the usual pattern holds we should receive it within the next 48 hours.


----------



## Butterflylion (Nov 30, 2014)

Thankyou


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Leinith - I wouldn't say it works for me exactly!  Let's just say I have the kind of face (and skin) where any make up is an improvement!  LOL!!!  No but seriously I do have mixed thoughts about it but at the moment I am using it while I make my mind up.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

I also got the makeup edition 2 - sad to hear about the CoverQueen bb cream.  I haven't used mine yet but I love the name!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm, this is a tough one, Tracy. Good question. I have two favorites (I'm N15, neutral btw):
> 
> 1. Sua Young MEIN Foundation from Global 14. It's super liquidy and controls oil beautifully. Nice, buildable coverage, too. I grabbed more on Qoo10 from the official Sua Young shop.
> 
> ...


I LOVE both of these AND that little bitty Ampoule BB cream they've sent out a bunch. Can't remember the name, in a tiny glass bottle with a dropper top...

I also think it's VERY hard to tel someone's tone on a forum, so we tend to squabble sometimes, but it's all good!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 30, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I also got the makeup edition 2 - sad to hear about the CoverQueen bb cream.  I haven't used mine yet but I love the name!


It could very well work just fine for others; perhaps I was being overly picky about its blendability.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Nov 30, 2014)

*Girls* _remember if you have a high balance to request a withdrawal because tomorrow is December 1st!_


----------



## Leinith (Nov 30, 2014)

@@thelavalampgirl The Edward Cullen look is totally attractive imho.  Unfortunately, not an everyday look!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Amy1234 Ack, don't say that!  I'm sure you look beautiful.  I mean, we all wouldn't be here if we weren't all gorgeous, right?  Cause K-beauty attracts only the most attractive of people... Right? 
How do you use it?  Mix it with foundation/bb cream or as a highlighter?




I'm still heartbroken I didn't get in on the Snow White restock. Only box I really wanted super badly, besides Cleo and Empress.  Here's hoping those turn out well.


----------



## MissJexie (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't have a fave BB cream that I got through Memebox, although I'm digging a lot of the CC creams I've received. I don't really wear foundation/bb creams anymore other than to even out and spot cover nowadays. I usually just use a concealer, some translucent powder and a facial mist to remove that "powdery" look. It seems to work just as well for evening my skintone as a BB ever did- plus there's less "stuff" on my face, which is always a plus for me.

I think BB's and foundations were attributing to my acne, because since I stopped using them (or using CC creams very sporadically) my breakouts have lessened dramatically. It's amazing how many things may contribute to acne! If it's not my cell phone, it's my pillow case, my skincare, my makeup, resting my hands on my face, my skin's moisture barrier, ph levels, *head explodes*

Now that I'm thinking of it memebox/skincare stuff... I wish Memebox would release a SKINCARE line with Re:cipe rather than the lip tint and now all the makeup following it. I loved the Re:cipe products I've tried, so having a memebox collabed skincare line with them would definitely be something I'd be interested in!


----------



## veritazy (Nov 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I LOVE both of these AND that little bitty Ampoule BB cream they've sent out a bunch. Can't remember the name, in a tiny glass bottle with a dropper top...


I think you meant the Hanskin Bio Origin Ampoule! It's my fav BB cream ever from Memebox! Unfortunately the full-sized is super expensive &gt;&gt;$30 even with sales...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish we could sample more upmarket BB creams...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />* And BB cushions!*


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@MissJexie When I heard they were working with Recipe for the collabs, I was shocked to find out it was basically all makeup. I also think they need to focus on skincare collabs. And I do think skincare items with Recipe could do very well under the Memebrand.

Plus...Not many people seem particularly interested in the Mememakeup.


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Leinith OMG I think we're kindred spirits!  Snow White is the box I most wanted too!

In order of most wanted, my most wanted restocks were:

*Snow White/ Honey (equal 1st place)

*Chocolatemania (or the first chocolate one, don't care which)

*First mask box (dunno what it's called)

*Collaboration box with Vagabond Youth

I guess it was not to be sigh.

But on the bright side I don't have any need for more stuff as in the last restock I ordered:

*Tonymoly box

*Banila Co box

*Pinkaholic box

*Free from oil/trouble box

*just gellin' box

These have all shipped and should be with me in the next week, so I really don't NEED any more stuff.

Need and want are a very different things, though.....


----------



## flushblush (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm admittedly not very experienced with face makeup, and haven't actually received many BBs and CCs from Memebox, but Dr. G's Beyond Young BB is the first foundation makeup I ever tried that I actually liked and didn't immediately want to scrub off my face. It is weightless, covers my little red broken capillaries, and it has sun protection. I know some people have said it made them look too greasy, but on me it's just very minimally and naturally dewy. At least I think so - I need a more makeup-experienced buddy to confirm that it matches me as well I think it does!

Also, the Miguhara BP, but I've raved that to death already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MissJexie When I heard they were working with Recipe for the collabs, I was shocked to find out it was basically all makeup. I also think they need to focus on skincare collabs. And I do think skincare items with Recipe could do very well under the Memebrand.
> 
> Plus...Not many people seem particularly interested in the Mememakeup.


Maybe selling make up has higher margins than selling skincare. I don't know. There must be people that prefer makeup... I prefer skin care but the chances of me buying memebox make-up are higher than buying skincare. Actually I wouldn't buy any memebox branded beauty product, but it's harder for me to trust them in skincare. I prefer well established brands for my skincare but I can take risks on  make up.

I wonder when they will start adding memebox products in the boxes...


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Alex Z. I do know that makeup has higher profit, and I'm sure the profit margins for their branded makeup are insane. But as far as branded items that I think could sell well...Skincare just makes so much more sense.

And I wouldn't normally trust Meme skincare, but I do like the Recipe items, and I know a lot of people have sought out that (impossible to find) brand, so I think it would be a great fit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do wonder if they'll ever put their branded items in boxes. While I'd love masks as an extra or something, I just hope they don't start including their branded items. I feel like they'd just take complete advantage of the situation. ...And I think it could hurt them. Who is going to buy their stuff if it's featured in boxes? ...I doubt many, myself.

(And can't you see Mememakeup becoming the new Hope Girl or Cheekroom or Shara Shara?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Girls* _remember if you have a high balance to request a withdrawal because tomorrow is December 1st!_


that should be posted on the affiliate thread, not here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't Memebox already started branching into skincare with their masks?

Talking of which, has anyone tried them and would they recommend?  I've bought the eyeshadow palette, the Chosungah pact and the lip tints, but I haven't bought the masks yet.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Amy1234 Yes, I liked the Meme masks very much!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

They havnt released their lip items on the global shop yet, but there are some nice colours, I wonder what the quality is and the price point, I am a lip product junkie, and might be tempted.. (Ok probably will be tempted)


----------



## Amy1234 (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa do you mean their lip tints?  I think they are global as I've got them in the UK.  Only come in coral and pink though.  Or are you talking about something else?

@@LisaLeah that's good to know, next time I have some money (probably after payday as I'm saving my money until then in case any boxes come out) I may just try them!  Thanks!

Anyway off to bed now but wish me luck for tomorrow's Cyber Monday, really hope there's a restock of at least SOMETHING!

Night all


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I mean their I'm lipstick line I'll take a look but I don't think they have been released yet


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

Do you use a toner before you use a rinse off mask? I use the pro you pore control facial mask which I really like. After I cleanse my face I just use directly the mask. But after buying so many memeboxes I have a lot of toners and I wonder if I should add this step before using the mask. Any advice?


----------



## engawa (Nov 30, 2014)

Is anyone else staying up tonight to see if there will be restocks?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely crossing my fingers!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Personally I use a toner but no idea if that is right or wrong way to do it


----------



## engawa (Nov 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Do you use a toner before you use a rinse off mask? I use the pro you pore control facial mask which I really like. After I cleanse my face I just use directly the mask. But after buying so many memeboxes I have a lot of toners and I wonder if I should add this step before using the mask. Any advice?


I actually use a toner after I wash off the mask (or after I take off a sheet masks and it dries) with a cotton pad to get rid of any film or leftover junk.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope there is a restock, it would be good to see what happens, I also hope for the I'm lipstick and I'm liptint releases on the global site


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa I'm really curious about the lipsticks as well. If they had great colors at a great price, I'd be willing to use my points to grab one or two. But after the pricing of the lip tints, I'm not sure how the pricing will be. 

I'm just curious, has there been any mention of restocks for Cyber Monday? (Because I'm all for staying up if there's a chance of any  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

Despite being a lipaddict I will be passing on their lipstick. Personally I found the listing I tried okay but nothing to write home about. Was too expensive too as I am more a high street/drug store lippy person.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

@@cfisher a few of the images I've seen on ig looks like there are some nice colours, looking at the eye shadows and blushes in that line I would hope it would be the same price point about $6/7 in the sale fingers crossed.

There seems to be a lovely dusky rose and a plummy one? I hope they are part of cyber Monday release!

I havnt heard anything about restocks, but just hope that it happens for those who want to grab some.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Despite being a lipaddict I will be passing on their lipstick. Personally I found the listing I tried okay but nothing to write home about. Was too expensive too as I am more a high street/drug store lippy person.


I actually am not a fan of liquid lip tints at all, and it was expensive, but these are lipsticks and they are exactly the same line as I'm eyeshadow and I'm blush, so I'm thinking same price point, and I am into a couple of the colours


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa Yeah, with the lip tint being like $12ish, I'm just wondering if the lipstick will be higher as well. I did see some of them somewhere and I also would be interested in the dusky rose and plum (you and I have eerily similar taste in lip products I've noticed, haha). Plus I would love to use some points to at least do a $30 shop order tomorrow if there are any good deals.

I also hope they step it up quite a few notches for Cyber Monday. Really hoping for sale prices in the entire shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 30, 2014)

At the risk of being nitpicky -- hey, if the shoe fits, I wear it -- what time (GMT) were the Black Friday box restocks?  I'm on Mountain Time (U.S.) and missed them completely, the good ones, I mean.  Thanks!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa Yeah, with the lip tint being like $12ish, I'm just wondering if the lipstick will be higher as well. I did see some of them somewhere and I also would be interested in the dusky rose and plum (you and I have eerily similar taste in lip products I've noticed, haha). Plus I would love to use some points to at least do a $30 shop order tomorrow if there are any good deals.
> 
> I also hope they step it up quite a few notches for Cyber Monday. Really hoping for sale prices in the entire shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What can I say @@cfisher it seems we have great taste lol - I hope the price and avalibility is there so we can compare our reactions to the colours and quality

@@Jane George have you tried the little mix perrie 17 lipstick it is one of my top 5 fav lipsticks its stunning


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail They were approximately 1:00 or 1:30 am EST.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 30, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@TheSilverNail They were approximately 1:00 or 1:30 am EST.


Thank you!  Wow, so it wasn't that late my time, but I was asleep anyway!  :blink2:    Will try to be a big girl and stay up later tonight.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't think there will be any further restocks on Monday but perhaps free shipping on more store items. I'm waiting to see if they have any boxes at the end of the week...my guess is no and perhaps a couple of boxes the following week that can be bought as a Christmas set (similar to the thanksgiving bundle) and sent out express shipping...or buy one with CPM2 to get express shipping etc..that would be another chance to get rid of the cpm2 box if it was the only other bundle you could pair with it! But nothing is predictable with memebox so who knows!?

One thing, Its a public holiday in Scotland and I'm not at work so day to get the tree out the garage, write cards and open the first door of various advent calendars (both daughter's and mummy's!).

Just hear those sleigh bells

ringing and jing ting tingaling too

Come on its lovely weather for

a sleigh ride together with you

Outside the Snow is falling and

friends are calling yoo hoo.....

Come on its lovely weather for

a sleigh ride together with you

Giddy Up, Giddy Up,

Giddy Up, Let's Go!

Just look at the show,

were riding in a wonderland of snow!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi folks. Just wanted to step in and let you all know what's going on.

The moderating staff and I appreciate it when you make reports on a post that is potentially problematic. We try not to censor people's opinions however for several months now we have continued to receive complaints about certain members. We have attempted to curb the issues by reminding folks if you have an issue with another member you can block a person however this really hasn't stopped the issues from cropping up from time to time. As such the moderators and I have discussed at lengths our options on the matter which has resulted in one member's posts being moderated for the next 30 days.

MUT has some pretty strict rules which you all should be aware of however the rule we are enforcing is a little used rule which we will continue to enforce if the same complaints continue to crop up. By now you all should realize that we're not going to tell you what you can and cannot post however if we're forced to enforce the rules we will - regardless if you're a new member with one post or a long standing member with 50,000 posts.

Again, if you do not agree with someone's post click REPORT do not reply to the person. Better yet if that person's posts annoys you then block them. If you contribute to a negative situation then unfortunately the staff and I will have to step in to enforce the rules which can result in accounts being restricted or banned.



> *All User Generated Content within MakeupTalk.com*
> If you elect to post material to any articles, forums, reviews or other content generation mediums that may be offered on our sites, or if you elect to upload any photographs, audio or video, you will be solely responsible for all content, messages, text, files, images, graphics, photos, audio clips, sounds, video or other materials (the "Postings"). You agree and warrant that any Postings you post to the sites will be true and accurate, will not defame any person or invade any person's privacy, and will not infringe the proprietary rights of any person. You agree not to furnish any Postings to which you do not own the rights. By furnishing Postings, you give MakeupTalk.com the right to use such Postings in any manner and in any media now known or hereafter invented, including, without limitation, the right to combine your Postings with Postings of third parties in varied combinations. You also acknowledge that visitors to the sites may post comments about your Postings which may be derogatory, and that MakeupTalk.com has no obligation to monitor or delete any such postings. Please be aware that MakeupTalk.com does not and cannot monitor all of the Postings made to the sites, and therefore MakeupTalk.com will not be responsible for the content of any Postings. However, MakeupTalk.com does reserve the right to delete or edit any material in any Posting that is obscene, harassing, offensive or otherwise objectionable and not in keeping with the community standards of the site. If MakeupTalk.com elects to edit any Postings, it nonetheless assumes no responsibility for the content of the Postings. Under no circumstances will MakeupTalk.com be liable for any inaccuracy or defect in any Postings. We also expect our users to adhere to certain rules of etiquette. Therefore, *you agree not to post*, email, or otherwise make available Postings:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 30, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> At the risk of being nitpicky -- hey, if the shoe fits, I wear it -- what time (GMT) were the Black Friday box restocks?  I'm on Mountain Time (U.S.) and missed them completely, the good ones, I mean.  Thanks!


That was around 11PM (I am in MST so I think we are in the same time zone.)


----------



## beastiegirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know if there are going to be restocks but I'll do you all a favour and go to bed early.  I always miss the good stuff so if I do stay up, there will for sure be nothing exciting! lol


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I've seen the actual lipsticks on IG and Memebox-K and those look really nice.  They should have released those initially instead of those lip tints - I think the lipsticks would have been more universally appealing.


----------



## Alidolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok...I'll take it that my Chrismtas ditty just happened to be the one before the reminder from zadidoll about being nice here and not coz its still only November (just in the UK) and you don't want Christmas songs just yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyhoo...going to bed now...night all!


----------



## juless231 (Nov 30, 2014)

engawa said:


> Is anyone else staying up tonight to see if there will be restocks?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely crossing my fingers!


Me!! At least I'll try lol!


----------



## Alex Z. (Nov 30, 2014)

The last few weeks they have been releasing boxes only on Fridays, right? I do hope that there is a cyber monday box but I don't think there will be one...


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

Did anyone get the Koreas Most Wanted 2 box?

I feel like I heard nothing about it (but that could be my memory failing me as it came out awhile ago).

Speaking of dewy, I did actually find a dewy BB cream that I like.  It's the elroel tone up sungel and its green tinted for people with issues with redness. That's me!  It really helped hide the redness and that makes the slight "dew" worth it.  Plus a little bareminerals mineral veil helped.

I think that's the first product I've seen like that.  It's not even marketed as a BB cream.  It's a sungel?  Yay, for SPF50 but I wonder why they don't call it a BB cream.

Did anyone try this product?  I'm really curious about what other people think of it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Did anyone get the Koreas Most Wanted 2 box?
> 
> I feel like I heard nothing about it (but that could be my memory failing me as it came out awhile ago).
> 
> ...


they used to call it sungel, but now it is called/renamed *Elroel’s Tone Up Starter*  and they are marketing it as such, not a sungel.   It is a color correcting product with UV protection and I do like it a lot.  I use a powder to tone down any dewiness.  We just happened to get the product before the packaging was renamed.


----------



## subbes (Nov 30, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> It's the elroel tone up sungel and its green tinted for people with issues with redness. That's me!  It really helped hide the redness and that makes the slight "dew" worth it.  Plus a little bareminerals mineral veil helped.
> 
> I think that's the first product I've seen like that.  It's not even marketed as a BB cream.  It's a sungel?  Yay, for SPF50 but I wonder why they don't call it a BB cream.
> 
> Did anyone try this product?  I'm really curious about what other people think of it.


I haven't, but I just popped it on my list!  I've got 3 sunscreens to use up before I'll need another, so I'll see you back here in 6 months for my verdict  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I've said it before and ill say it again that pure smile snail hand cream is amazing!


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Nov 30, 2014)

I've got some Palmers Cocoa Butter on my desk I'm trying to get through at work so I bring that in to add to my little Korean work survival kit (the Hiaromax vitamin stick and the Prori lavender mist being the main 2 things to stop me from going insane drying out like a parchment under the air con


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

That vitamin stick is another great one - I only have one and it will run out in a month


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

@@subbes I know that feeling!  I could swim in all of mine!

Also, I third the Vitamin Stick.  Love that sooo much!

Also, I dont think any of the boxes that were supposed to ship on the 28th have actually done so...  Anyone else come to the same conclusion?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I am posting spoilers (not mine) for a bunch of boxes in the spoilers thread! 

elixirs looks good to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Saffyra Funny I got KMW2 and totally forgot what was in it!

I will try out the Elroel as I can use something that subdues redness.

So thank you for the heads up!

Fyi, that box looks much better to me now, then when it first arrived.

I think it time for me to go shopping in my "meme" closet.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

Sometimes I love being wrong!  @@biancardi Thanks for the spoilers!  

Now if only MY boxes would ship!

Or arrive.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

A question about shipping- I am new to Memebox, and I am curious which ports the boxes get shipped into in the US. I've seen LA and NY. Are there any others? I live near Chicago and was wondering where my boxes will be shipped through. Thanks!


----------



## engawa (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Saffyra I tried out the sun starter but I found it really hard to spread and blend in. I felt like I really had to rub it in. It's really dense! Did you have that problem too?


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@engawa  do you have the mizon snail cream gel (it was in one of our globals - I think it was 16).   If you don't, you can pick it up on  amazon for under 10.00.

Mix a little of that with the sun starter and that will get you a nice creamy finish.


----------



## bluefintuna (Nov 30, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> A question about shipping- I am new to Memebox, and I am curious which ports the boxes get shipped into in the US. I've seen LA and NY. Are there any others? I live near Chicago and was wondering where my boxes will be shipped through. Thanks!


It depends on where you live and also on the type of shipping. My standard shipping Memeboxes come through LA (although some people's go through NY), but I've had a package come expedited shipping and it went through Chicago.


----------



## engawa (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @engawa  do you have the mizon snail cream gel (it was in one of our globals - I think it was 16).   If you don't, you can pick it up on  amazon for under 10.00.
> 
> Mix a little of that with the sun starter and that will get you a nice creamy finish.


I had that and used it by itself and it broke me out :"( My skin is super sensitive and acne-prone. But I guess I can try to combine it with another moisturizer!


----------



## blinded (Nov 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I've said it before and ill say it again that pure smile snail hand cream is amazing!


This makes me happy since I ordered two. I totally bought them based on my love (okay, okay obsession) with the lip treatment.


----------



## starry101 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow!! Look at all those boxes without CPM2 items!! There's still hope!!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Wow!! Look at all those boxes without CPM2 items!! There's still hope!!



I know - it is great!!  But even without those products, people are complaining!!  I include myself in that  (the F/W natural makeup box!!)


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

None are wowing me


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

@bluefintuna- thanks!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Tbh I wouldn't expect much more from a make up box, none of these appealed to me in the first place and that is why I didn't order any, but my humble opinion on the spoilers is:

F/w what I would expect from a makeup box

Elixir: not what I would expect from an elixir box, only 5 items and if it was only going to be 5 all 5 should be good essences and serums which is what I think of as ELIXIRS

Green: looks like a pretty good box, I would be happy with this if I wanted a green box, the milk might be out of place but it looks like a pretty good item to recieve

Empties is the best of the bunch in my opinion, I would be happy to recieve that box


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know - it is great!! But even without those products, people are complaining!! I include myself in that (the F/W natural makeup box!!)


I know, I'm complaining also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just expected, or WISHED, for so much more from GreenFood thinking it was Superfoods #2...a box I missed and always hoped to grab a restock.
F/W for me was just to get Expedited Shipping. Not being much of a makeup girl I pretty much knew it would be a bust regardless but I'm sure others will enjoy it.

Now Blackout and Apple Mojito....AMAZE us Memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@Mahsa  F/W was marketed as a Natural Makeup box, which is why I feel it lost its way completely here, imho

I think Elixir looks the best &amp; then green food.  Empties - I've used those products before and other than the snail bee (of which I have 3 now) and the eyecream (of which I have two tubes of), I didn't find them to be that great.  But it looks like a good box all the same but I do not have meme-envy when I look at it...


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh I ordered blackout and Apple mojito

Black out I'm thinking those black soaps will turn up, but I hope some black sheet masks and black face masks will also show up


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @Mahsa F/W was marketed as a Natural Makeup box, which is why I feel it lost its way completely here, imho
> 
> I think Elixir looks the best &amp; then green food. Empties - I've used those products before and other than the snail bee (of which I have 3 now) and the eyecream (of which I have two tubes of), I didn't find them to be that great. But it looks like a good box all the same but I do not have meme-envy when I look at it...


I do t have memeenvy either tbh, I just would have though essences and serums were more elixirs than creams and mists

I guess because I was t around when the items in the empties came out and it looks like a fuller box I liked the look of it.

You are right about the natural, I think the only natural thing is the lipstick, that shimmer powder eyeshadow is such a Nono to me


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Oh I ordered blackout and Apple mojito
> 
> Black out I'm thinking those black soaps will turn up, but I hope some black sheet masks and black face masks will also show up


me too....


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa yes, elixirs is so open to interpretation and I think Memebox did that on purpose.....

I was also expecting more serums, toners, essences...

BUT looking at it this way - they gave us a nice complete box - a cream, eye cream, lotion, mist, and essence.   They are missing a serum, but it is a complete skin care daily regime box.      I am pretty jazzed about the synake items, so that is why I am probably thrilled with this box more than most.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

@@biancardi that's a good way of looking at it


----------



## TonyaBeans (Nov 30, 2014)

I would have taken any of the new boxes (including F/W Makeup) over the Tea Tree one I'm getting. It honestly looks like the box was curated by the beauty department at Walmart. I'm not putting down Walmart by any means, because I literally go there every day, but they also don't have anyone working there that I would go to for beauty or skincare advice.

/rant

Anywhooo, I'm really hoping I get my restock boxes before Christmas because I've already divided up in my head all of the unwanted contents and my presents would be pretty chintzy without them. Most of my friends are getting books with corresponding Meme-items. _Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me?_ by Mindy Kaling is coming with a Post-It that says "Yes, but they'd probably invite you out more if you smelled like Chocolate. Here's some Skinfood Cacao Balm to remedy the issue".


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Please don't get upset but I would literally cry if someone gave me that gift ^^ I would get so paranoid - I hope your friend has a good sense of humour and a lot of confidence


----------



## subbes (Nov 30, 2014)

Could someone who has the Coocoon Returning Toner (from the OMG 4 box) check the pH?  I don't have any test strips right now.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Mahsa yes, elixirs is so open to interpretation and I think Memebox did that on purpose.....
> 
> I was also expecting more serums, toners, essences...
> 
> BUT looking at it this way - they gave us a nice complete box - a cream, eye cream, lotion, mist, and essence.   They are missing a serum, but it is a complete skin care daily regime box.      I am pretty jazzed about the synake items, so that is why I am probably thrilled with this box more than most.


You are totally right.  It's true I was expecting more along the lines of toners, serums and essences, an ampoule or two, etc.

But when I saw those synake bottles (that look big!) I forgave everything.  Then I looked at the ProYou description and was totally sold.  

So while it's not what I was expecting, there is no CPM2, and the products are RIGHT up my alley!  Even the moisturizer might be awesome.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Nov 30, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Anywhooo, I'm really hoping I get my restock boxes before Christmas because I've already divided up in my head all of the unwanted contents and my presents would be pretty chintzy without them. Most of my friends are getting books with corresponding Meme-items. _Is Everyone Hanging Out Without Me?_ by Mindy Kaling is coming with a Post-It that says "Yes, but they'd probably invite you out more if you smelled like Chocolate. Here's some Skinfood Cacao Balm to remedy the issue".


You have totally given me an idea -- bundling a Korean movie DVD with a Memebox item or items.  Obviously, the most fun one would be _The Good, the Bad, the Weird_ !


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

next best thing in skin care in spoilers!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> next best thing in skin care in spoilers!


I don't know if it's the brightness of my computer screen or a Sunday evening happy glow, but that may be the best box I've ever seen EVERRRR. I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't know if it's the brightness of my computer screen or a Sunday evening happy glow, but that may be the best box I've ever seen EVERRRR. I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!


I love it I wish I had got it, I think I just started a restock list...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I don't know if it's the brightness of my computer screen or a Sunday evening happy glow, but that may be the best box I've ever seen EVERRRR. I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!


Agree. Agree. Agree.

Its a kick ass box.

I will use or want to try EVERYTHING in there!

I think this is a good moment for all of us. (whether you got this box or not)

It could be a sign that the warehouse clearing / fire sale is over!


----------



## crazysweet (Nov 30, 2014)

I don't know if it is a sign that the warehouse clearing is over.. Seems like they are actually putting together the boxes before putting it on sale instead of going around the warehouse to see what they have and can shove in the boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

Yep. That could be true too. @@crazysweet

They probably have to curate before they post, since the shipping times are almost immediate.

Either way, it's all good.


----------



## ata123 (Nov 30, 2014)

shara shara has been appearing in quite a bit of boxes lately. Has anybody cracked open shara shara skincare products yet? are they good?


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

ata123 said:


> shara shara has been appearing in quite a bit of boxes lately. Has anybody cracked open shara shara skincare products yet? are they good?


I haven't used any of the ones we've received in Memebox yet....But I have purchased a few of their skincare items that I liked, and I've liked the variety of samples of their skincare I've used so far. They do have some "higher end" skincare lines as well.

I think most of us are just fed up with seeing their makeup in boxes, which is why you'll notice a lot of people mocking Shara Shara. Them adding Shara Shara skincare to Memeboxes is a new thing, so I'm sure you'll notice people talking about their experiences with it sooner than later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got a notification that memebox has created a shipping label for my apple mojito/petite treasures/blackout boxes - 2 kg in weight (4.4 pounds)

I still have not received any notification about my wine &amp; cheese/wtf boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

The soap and the Appletox are heavy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^ @@biancardi


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The soap and the Appletox are heavy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^ @@biancardi


yeah.  I know.  If I get another appletox, I will do a giveaway on my blog for that!! hahaha


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah. I know. If I get another appletox, I will do a giveaway on my blog for that!! hahaha


 lol they aren't bad items but I have multiples of both already now


----------



## biancardi (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Mahsa yep, but I have two of them now!! lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Nov 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah.  I know.  If I get another appletox, I will do a giveaway on my blog for that!! hahaha


I still don't have a single Appletox and every time I'm ready to pull the trigger and purchase it I think....CPM is bound to show up soon in a box I purchased. LOL


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

I will probably use my appletox as a hand cream. It stays sticky on my skin and isn't moisturising enough for my skin


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Jane George actually that's a great idea.

Shouldn't you be sleeping by the way?


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

I just use it as a sleeping mask and wash it off in the morning honey is good for my skin


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Nov 30, 2014)

Next Best Thing looks great!!


----------



## Jane George (Nov 30, 2014)

@@LisaLeah yes but insomnia has hit again. So doing my advent calendar stuff and looking at what to review of my Memebox products next

Edited because if I had a brain I would be dangerous


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2014)

@@Jane George I feel your pain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fortunately you probably have a ton of eye masks to "mask" the lack of sleep.

I hope you are going to post pics of your advent calendar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how to use the soy bio+ ampules? I havnt recieved mine yet, but I'm curious


----------



## cfisher (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay, Ladies. I'm counting on you all tonight, if you see any magical restocks, or see any new boxes coming out, be sure to tell the rest of us.

I fear that by the time I hear that I have a new email, everything will be sold out. And I am not quite motivation enough to refresh Memebox every 10 minutes.  :lol:


----------



## Mahsa (Nov 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Okay, Ladies. I'm counting on you all tonight, if you see any magical restocks, or see any new boxes coming out, be sure to tell the rest of us.
> 
> I fear that by the time I hear that I have a new email, everything will be sold out. And I am not quite motivation enough to refresh Memebox every 10 minutes. :lol:


I second that! And I'll keep an eye out too


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I second that! And I'll keep an eye out too


On nights like this....I grow a whole new appreciation for this thread. Refreshing this and just reading the latest comments? Easy peasy. Stalking down the Memebox site constantly? Argh, no thanks. Maybe next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

whoa a lot the free shipping items, even the ettang masks, comes with a free gift now.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> whoa a lot the free shipping items, even the ettang masks, comes with a free gift now.


Arghhhhh

Now I have to check the site out. ..So they're already working on tonight's changes?! Wonder what else we'll see.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> whoa a lot the free shipping items, even the ettang masks, comes with a free gift now.


I decided to get the pinot noir spray serum.  I am a sucker for that type of stuff.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I decided to get the pinot noir spray serum.  I am a sucker for that type of stuff.


Ooooh, if only that had been in the wine box instead of the sunscreen!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 1, 2014)

I think the new ones are all usa, I don't see any new global ones, I think the cyber Monday sale hasn't started yet....


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

That is so weird.. All those items that had free gift now only says free shipping. I swear it said free gift when I posted.. wth....


----------



## sunsign6 (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> That is so weird.. All those items that had free gift now only says free shipping. I swear it said free gift when I posted.. wth....


I noticed that too...hmmm...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 1, 2014)

HAHAH wow so something hilarious just happened.

Ulta just started their Cyber Monday deals, and I saw an intense amount of sales happening that I needed to get in on. I used to buy stuff from Ulta many, many times a year...and I noticed on my account history, after I made my purchase tonight, that I haven't bought anything from them since November 2013...when I started getting Memeboxes.

Coincidence? I think not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

Was the Ladykin Mangchee Cream in any boxes? Everytime I look at the free shipping items I'm tempted to get it. I think it's more the sound of having mango and cheese in a product then actually needing it. I really don't need any more creams.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

@@blinded - I'm thinking Wine &amp; Cheese but don't quote me on that.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

blinded said:


> Was the Ladykin Mangchee Cream in any boxes? Everytime I look at the free shipping items I'm tempted to get it. I think it's more the sound of having mango and cheese in a product then actually needing it. I really don't need any more creams.


Either the cream or the mask were in the Wine and Cheese. There was a mixup where the spoiler said one in the details, but showed the photo of another, or something.

..I assume it was the mask, which would explain why the set was broken up and they're trying to sell off the creams.

I won't lie...I want it as well.


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

Ah, right. That sounds familiar now. I think I'm always drawn to products that sound like food.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes I want it too mangos and cheese wow


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

I need a restock alarm. I honestly don't think there will be any, but my FOMO is making me not want to go to bed. Silly.


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 1, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Yes I want it too mangos and cheese wow


Suddenly I want to eat mango&amp;cheese sushi..


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 1, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> Suddenly I want to eat mango&amp;cheese sushi..


And now I want sushi....


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

So Cyber Monday doesn't seem to have started yet.  Ugh, I should have stayed in bed!

Good morning everyone, anyway.  6.21am here UK time.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 1, 2014)

Their promotion page has the black Friday sale in effect until 2:59 PST. I doubt we'll see anything new until then...

Edit. Read that way wrong. Its up until Dec 7 11:59 PST. Oops


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well in that case then I'll have no chance as I'll be on my way to work and won't have internet access for an hour and a half.    :angry:

Why does everything have to be awkward?

Oh well never mind.  Hope you all get what you want anyway.  I'm sure everything halfway decent will be sold out by the time I get to work....


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

On the upside, I saw the spoilers on the other thread for the Next Best Thing in Skincare box and I'm well pleased!

So happy I got that box.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> On the upside, I saw the spoilers on the other thread for the Next Best Thing in Skincare box and I'm well pleased!
> 
> So happy I got that box.


It's a really nice box, I wish I had got it too! I'm not sure when the cyber Monday sale will appear if at all but I hope it's a good one


----------



## starry101 (Dec 1, 2014)

If the Next Best Thing in Skincare and the Thanksgiving boxes are part of the new boxes that are supposed to be quality over quantity, I'm liking the change.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 1, 2014)

Wondering whether to use my Memepoints on another Benton set, but I can't find a working $5 code anywhere. Dammit.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 1, 2014)

Also wishing I had kept Empties now - looks like a decent box.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 1, 2014)

|Black Friday boxes 4 and 5 are back up! Also new US only items with free gifts. Tempted by the boxes but scared about them being all not so great left overs...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 1, 2014)

Black friday 4 &amp; 5 are restocked!!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

They restocked Black Friday #4 &amp; 5.. maybe there is a restock today???


----------



## starry101 (Dec 1, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Wondering whether to use my Memepoints on another Benton set, but I can't find a working $5 code anywhere. Dammit.


I think all the codes expired on the 29th. Also, no new codes were sent out for Dec  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 1, 2014)

I fell asleep on the couch, woke up and found the two restocks on the site. Now I'm wondering if I should go to bed now or not... (it's 4am here). I'm worried they'll restock ones I actually want and I'll miss out again! Or maybe they'll add a new box?

I'm thinking there won't be restocks though. I assume they put up all the restocks they had on Friday so wouldn't be able to do any more (other than Black Friday 4 and 5 which are past items anyway, so no need to have particular items in hand). I was hoping for a new box to tempt me!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

The fact that these two boxes are the ones that feature items from previous boxes...Screams "MORE WAREHOUSE CLEARANCE!" 

At this point, I don't have much hope that we'll see other restocks...Not that that will stop me from poking around by my laptop for a bit.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

Ugh. I just woke up to get some water and saw the restocked BF boxes.

I bought them so quickly and half asleep without reading the descriptions.

I now see 4 and 5 contain products from past Memeboxes.

1, 2 and 3 were new products correct?

Will probably cancel them in the morning if so.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 1, 2014)

1, 2 and 3 did not state anything about past products, though I wouldn't be surprised if it was a typo, lol!
At least, I don't think they said that if I remember correctly...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

We don't know how the first 3 boxes will turn out....But with these two last boxes showing up and not the others...There is hope that they're of new items.

Who knows though.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 1, 2014)

New holiday sets are up: elizavecca and milky dress. Plus there's a free gifts section, but no mention of what the gift is.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

Urg. I want that elizavecca set for the tub of snail mask. But it's not worth the price without the $5 coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 1, 2014)

Under the "promotions" tab if you click on Cyber Monday sale, it takes you to a page with that same ad for the sale we got in the Black Friday email. Difference is that near the bottom it has a square that says "Black Friday Special Edition 4 and 5 restocked". Seems like those will be the only restocked boxes. Not sure if any new ones will be added, but I doubt it. This is all speculation though, they might have that on there but still add more restocks, who knows?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Urg. I want that elizavecca set for the tub of snail mask. But it's not worth the price without the $5 coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're not working?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

The Elizavecca set is amazeballs!

The glutinous mask I was going to buy.

And I bet her eye gels are fantastic too.

Canceling my BF boxes asap!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow that elizavecca is amazing! And milky dress looks like such a nice bundle!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Mahsa yes Milky dress looks great too. I would be all over it but I have 3 of the 4 products in it.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

Ladies, ladies. Careful, we don't want the lurkers buying out all the Elizavecca sets before we get our new coupons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 1, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Mahsa yes Milky dress looks great too. I would be all over it but I have 3 of the 4 products in it.


Both of them look great!

I've got some points burning a hole in my pocket too... 

Hopefully December coupons will come out soon!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Both of them look great!
> 
> I've got some points burning a hole in my pocket too...
> 
> Hopefully December coupons will come out soon!


I don't even flinch at spending the $30, but that additional $5 just nags at me.

Memebox has spoiled me.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Ah poop...has hoped those "cubes" would have had free shipping as fancied trying those but they don't. Was drawn to box 4 of the Black Friday boxes...no idea why but calling it my "Christmas raffle box". Bought the ticket and waiting to see if its York Jelly Fruits and Lavender smellies that were given to Aunt Matilda last year or the Sony 46" TV set someone donated as the first prize...I have a feeling it'll be the former but you never know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

@Alidolly....Cubes? I'm intrigued, tell me more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

I pulled the trigger and picked up an Elizavecca without a coupon. Didn't want to risk not getting it.

I wanted two (one as a gift) and also a Milky Dress as a gift. But I will wait until we get a code that works. Hopefully tomorrow.

I just emailed to cancel the two Black Friday boxes I bought in my sleep.

Btw, totally OT, but I had the weirdest dream before I woke up to shop. It was actually a bit of a nightmare and even though I am awake now, I can't shake it. It's like it feels like its still going on.

Does that ever happen to any of you?

So strange.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @Alidolly....Cubes? I'm intrigued, tell me more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It was the Power wash cubes that were in the birthday box but have now mysteriously disappeared from the site!? They were there 15 minutes ago but typed cubes in the search bar and they've gone...

Edit - should have typed cube not cubes - here they are!

http://us.memebox.com/cube-sparkling-sugar-scrub


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

So what do we think the likelihood is of these value sets arriving BEFORE Christmas?

No way? Maybe? Be hopeful?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

@@Alidolly I missed those in the Birthday Box, and when I signed up to Memebox I bought a bunch of them while they were on sale for $10. They do go on sale for $10 quite a bit, so I'd suggest holding off until then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3 for $30 with free shipping if we get those coupons again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> It was the Power wash cubes that were in the birthday box but have now mysteriously disappeared from the site!? They were there 15 minutes ago but typed cubes in the search bar and they've gone...
> 
> Edit - should have typed cube not cubes - here they are!
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/cube-sparkling-sugar-scrub


It looks like that is for one tube/vial.

It's not for the set.

So it's very pricey. Only 7 cubes come in a tube.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry, but it's so annoying that these Cyber Monday Missha sets with Free gift are USA only... argggh!

I wish they'd stop showing me this stuff!

:spidyhead:


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Should I get the Elizavecca set?  Are there any codes yet?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ah poop...has hoped those "cubes" would have had free shipping as fancied trying those but they don't. Was drawn to box 4 of the Black Friday boxes...no idea why but calling it my "Christmas raffle box". Bought the ticket and waiting to see if its York Jelly Fruits and Lavender smellies that were given to Aunt Matilda last year or the Sony 46" TV set someone donated as the first prize...I have a feeling it'll be the former but you never know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awwww... York Fruits!!  :w00t: You must be in the U.K.

How I miss making myself sick on York Fruits during the holidays when it gets down to the dregs...lol


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Should I get the Elizavecca set?  Are there any codes yet?


I really like the Elizavecca brand.  They use great ingredients, have some interesting textures and super cute packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There's less than 30 left but that doesn't mean they wont restock it.  And at least shipping is free.

I have no idea how long it will take them to get us our coupons.  I'm debating the same decision, myself...


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Grrrrr...I woke up in the middle of the night from the weirdest dream...Memebox restocks!!! I actually dreamed of ordering a lot. Now, I don't even want to think about why MB is appearing in my dreams...but I couldn't help wishing for that dream to come true in the morning.

Well, BF 4&amp;5 wasn't really what I was thinking of, maybe I should try again...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Should I get the Elizavecca set?  Are there any codes yet?


No working codes yet.

Both sets look really good. The Milky Dress also.

That one is tempting me too.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

I wonder if there will be new value sets added all week long?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Aye, thought the cubes were very expensive for what they are so was really hoping they'd be reduced and have free shipping too as not paying $24 for one tube.

Yes, I'm in the UK and Christmas always involved at least one box of York jelly fruits when my gran was alive. I hate the things with a passion as you just had to look at them and my dentist would rub his hands in glee. I still have an aunt that occasionally give me a box but they don't even go out to charity - I don't want to inflict those on anyone else!). Now...Turkish delight...(NOT the Fry's rubbish) but made from rose water is Mmmmmm....


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

How disappointing: MB December code email arrived. Nothing!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Aye, thought the cubes were very expensive for what they are so was really hoping they'd be reduced and have free shipping too as not paying $24 for one tube.
> 
> Yes, I'm in the UK and Christmas always involved at least one box of York jelly fruits when my gran was alive. I hate the things with a passion as you just had to look at them and my dentist would rub his hands in glee. I still have an aunt that occasionally give me a box but they don't even go out to charity - I don't want to inflict those on anyone else!). Now...Turkish delight...(NOT the Fry's rubbish) but made from rose water is Mmmmmm....


Haha! Oh, that makes me laff. They are pretty darn horrible. Although the more you eat them the more palatable they become. I just remember us all looking for sweets in the house toward the end of the Hols and only having those blasted Jellies left!

It would go something like;

"Oh, I bloody hate these!" 

"Me as well"

*chomp! chomp! chomp!*


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm thinking of grabbing the set of charcoal soap sets for the free gift.. (Probably something from CPM2 &lt;_&lt;   )  One for my bestie, and one for a boy.

What Meme related products have you ladies successfully bestowed on the men in your life? I need suggestions.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hmm.  So is there any purpose to being a VIP any more?

As a global customer, I can't even use the 20% off code 'Givethanks'.

NOT moaning by the way - just making an observation!!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 1, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing the set of charcoal soap sets for the free gift.. (Probably something from CPM2 &lt;_&lt;   )  One for my bestie, and one for a boy.
> 
> What Meme related products have you ladies successfully bestowed on the men in your life? I need suggestions.


I'm not entirely certain, but I think the free gift for that one may just be another soap, since it's BOGO.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Hmm.  So is there any purpose to being a VIP any more?
> 
> As a global customer, I can't even use the 20% off code 'Givethanks'.
> 
> NOT moaning by the way - just making an observation!!


I don't think the VIP codes have gone out yet... those are just the standard discount codes, I believe.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I don't think the VIP codes have gone out yet... those are just the standard discount codes, I believe.


True. I'm still half asleep, sorry!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> True. I'm still half asleep, sorry!


Nothing to be sorry for, here's hoping we get some good codes before the good value sets all sell out!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm not entirely certain, but I think the free gift for that one may just be another soap, since it's BOGO.


Good point.

Although it's been a BOGO item for quite sometime, along with the IWANT lippy. And it's just now appeared on the new promos page stating "Free Gift" It seems to me that you're buying 1+1 &amp; now getting a free gift as well. 

Hmmmm....

Thanks for pointing that out. I'm not sure what free gift means now.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 1, 2014)

It was always 1+1. I got it a few weeks ago and received 2 without the gift promo. Now you get 2 with a gift. It's their cyber monday promo, there's a whole page of things that come with a free gift. They started packaging them in bundles of 2 since the individual price was so low and people were using the $5 off codes with free shipping.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

The main page also has a banner that states "FREE GIFT WITH EVERY PURCHASE"


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I don't think the VIP codes have gone out yet... those are just the standard discount codes, I believe.


Yeah, the affiliate codes are sent out separately.

I haven't even received my VIP codes for the month, we should be getting those soon.

Hopefully some points this month as well.

The only VIP perk that is gone is the discounted box preview, doubt they're coming back at this point. I get the feeling they were already planning to get rid of it when they made that comment about not sharing them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 1, 2014)

starry101 said:


> It was always 1+1. I got it a few weeks ago and received 2 without the gift promo. Now you get 2 with a gift. It's their cyber monday promo, there's a whole page of things that come with a free gift. They started packaging them in bundles of 2 since the individual price was so low and people were using the $5 off codes with free shipping.


I saw that, just wanted to give a warning--I wouldn't be surprised if the second block is the free gift and they just added it to the sale listing. You never know with memebox!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 1, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  Good morning.

I am tagging you because there are 2 new value sets you may want.

The Elizavecca has the glutinous mask you mentioned you were interested in.

And the Milky Dress is a nice alternative to the Rose box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok everybody, I did enough middle of the night "sleep shopping".

Time to go back to bed for a few hours!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 1, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Speaking of instagram and Memebox - look what's coming! http://iconosquare.com/p/864392302920277850_1489557374 (not my pic).
> 
> OMG, not too happy!


"I'm Lame"  ...should be the next product


----------



## starry101 (Dec 1, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I saw that, just wanted to give a warning--I wouldn't be surprised if the second block is the free gift and they just added it to the sale listing. You never know with memebox!


I really doubt it. The price is for 2, not a buy one get one free thing (they bundled 2 together so you couldn't use the coupon and get free products). It's not a free gift if you are already paying for the second product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

They say the Elizavecca set full price is £100.  Do you think that's true, or an inflated price?

I do kind of want it but I was really holding out for a box....


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 1, 2014)

Girls, I need some help!

I can't find the link that takes us to the page where we can submit our reviews for points, I use to find it in the FAQ section and I don't know if I'm just blind and brain drained or it's been moved. Does anyone know where it went?


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 1, 2014)

Ok I found it, ugh my brain is not happy with me haha


----------



## Aishah (Dec 1, 2014)

Found this picture on ig. Gosh I wonder if anyone really buys all these. Do people really want memebox branded skincare?!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

Ahahahaha

I take it back, I take it all back! 

I do not want them to focus on Meme skincare!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 1, 2014)

Got Snow white box today! This box looks even better irl.. So glad I got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Aishah said:


> Found this picture on ig. Gosh I wonder if anyone really buys all these. Do people really want memebox branded skincare?!


Is it just me or does the name sound a bit rude? (No...probably just me).

Ooooh, all the advent competitions have started (I'm into comping when I get the chance) - there's millions of them!?! Last year I won zilch but I live in hope of winning something nice as they are free to enter so why not. Won a family trip to London last month and tickets for the Nutcracker Ballet just arrived out the blue so that'll be nice as daughter loves ballet (there's 4 tickets!)

Chances of there being new boxes on Friday? I'm saying evens at the moment...


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

I really hope they have new boxes on Friday.

I also think Moisture Myself sounds a bit....not rude exactly (though I see where you're coming from), but a bit weird.  It doesn't sound gramatically correct even though I'm sure it is.  I just don't think it's a good name.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> That is so weird.. All those items that had free gift now only says free shipping. I swear it said free gift when I posted.. wth....


some of them still say free gift - the pinot noir serum that I purchased still states free shipping &amp; free gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Is it just me or does the name sound a bit rude? (No...probably just me).
> 
> Ooooh, all the advent competitions have started (I'm into comping when I get the chance) - there's millions of them!?! Last year I won zilch but I live in hope of winning something nice as they are free to enter so why not. Won a family trip to London last month and tickets for the Nutcracker Ballet just arrived out the blue so that'll be nice as daughter loves ballet (there's 4 tickets!)
> 
> Chances of there being new boxes on Friday? I'm saying evens at the moment...


yeah, I think it sounds a bit dirty....

and strange...and weird.  The Divinyls had a song called I Touch Myself, and when I saw that bottle, I started humming it...

When I think of you, I touch (moisture) myself....


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

So all they did for Cyber Monday was add two new value sets and restock Black Friday #4 and #5?

Not much of a Cyber Monday......they shouldn't have advertised it as a separate sale IMO.  It's basically just a continuation of Black Friday but with 2 restocks and 2 new value sets.


----------



## Fae (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree, the name doesn't sound nice at all! The name also plays a part in selling the product for me!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Caved and bought an Elizavecca and Milkydress set.

I don't trust for them to still be there if I wait for codes....and I can always use the codes on something else.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 1, 2014)

A Question for all those in the US who have bought from the US shop recently - How long does it usually take for the products to ship out? How long before you usually receive them? I have a US PO Box and I was heading down to pick up the contents this weekend and I wanted to buy the LJH Set, but only if it arrives in time obviously.


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah, I think it sounds a bit dirty....
> 
> and strange...and weird.  The Divinyls had a song called I Touch Myself, and when I saw that bottle, I started humming it...
> 
> When I think of you, I touch (moisture) myself....


And now I have that song stuck in my head. 

The mango cheese comes with a free gift now. That's making it hard to resist. Also tempted by the elizavecca set, but I have so many masks and hair treatments. I'm going to hold out for codes.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> A Question for all those in the US who have bought from the US shop recently - How long does it usually take for the products to ship out? How long before you usually receive them? I have a US PO Box and I was heading down to pick up the contents this weekend and I wanted to buy the LJH Set, but only if it arrives in time obviously.


Once they ship it out, it arrives within a few days.   However, with the sales, it might take a few days just to get it processed and out the door...


----------



## had706 (Dec 1, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> A Question for all those in the US who have bought from the US shop recently - How long does it usually take for the products to ship out? How long before you usually receive them? I have a US PO Box and I was heading down to pick up the contents this weekend and I wanted to buy the LJH Set, but only if it arrives in time obviously.


It's usually arrives to me in 2 days once it ships but I've had it take up to a week to ship out to me. And yeah with the big sales it may take longer but all my Black Friday orders (non Memebox) have been shipping out super fast so far.


----------



## had706 (Dec 1, 2014)

So UPS is totally playing with my emotions with the tea tree/ fw and empties/green food bundles. I get two emails too because it's two separate bundles! First I get an email they will be delivered today. Then I get emails that it's pushed back until tomorrow. Then I get emails delivery is back to today. Then I get emails that it's still today but a later time frame. Aahh I miss DHL!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

If they bring out a cream I dread to think what they will call it :lol:

my unboxings are on the spoilers and reviews thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10


----------



## juless231 (Dec 1, 2014)

I have three boxes due to be delivered today! YAY! Then the petite treasures/apple mojito will be sent soon as well! Only worry I have is that it will go UPS I think? Usually they make me pay a fee to go across the border when anything goes UPS. But it's international so maybe different, I hope! Any other Canadians get hit with a UPS fee on delivery?


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I have three boxes due to be delivered today! YAY! Then the petite treasures/apple mojito will be sent soon as well! Only worry I have is that it will go UPS I think? Usually they make me pay a fee to go across the border when anything goes UPS. But it's international so maybe different, I hope! Any other Canadians get hit with a UPS fee on delivery?


Canadians usually don't get UPS for express. It's Canada Post. At least I always had it with Canada Post. They never charge for the stupid duty fee. Though they are a lot slower than UPS. On average they take about 4-5 days after the item shipped out before reaching me for express bundles.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a sneaky feeling that they won't send out the affiliate and VIP codes until after the sale is done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want that Elizavecca bundle.. But not without $5 off


----------



## smilezforlife (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Canadians usually don't get UPS for express. It's Canada Post. At least I always had it with Canada Post. They never charge for the stupid duty fee. Though they are a lot slower than UPS. On average they take about 4-5 days after the item shipped out before reaching me for express bundles.


@crazysweet: I'm expecting an express bundle, but I can't even track it with the tracking number Memebox gave me on BOTH the Korean and Canadian postal services. And it's already been 3 business days (today will be the 4th business day). Not sure what's going on. Have you ever experienced that problem?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that they won't send out the affiliate and VIP codes until after the sale is done.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want that Elizavecca bundle.. But not without $5 off


Yeah, they're not gonna give us discount codes off the sale stuff I don't think......but it's still a good deal I feel.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

In other news I got my Benson set today.  Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

smilezforlife said:


> @crazysweet: I'm expecting an express bundle, but I can't even track it with the tracking number Memebox gave me on BOTH the Korean and Canadian postal services. And it's already been 3 business days (today will be the 4th business day). Not sure what's going on. Have you ever experienced that problem?


Oh that is so weird that you can't track it with Canada Post. The only time I had something funky happen with an express bundle was that I could track it but it would show as being in transit for two weeks before reaching me. So weird that you can't pull it up at all though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 1, 2014)

Got my Snow White box today, love it, so glad I managed to grab it in the restock a few weeks back.

Off to check out the Cyber Monday deals.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got my Snow White box today, love it, so glad I managed to grab it in the restock a few weeks back.
> 
> Off to check out the Cyber Monday deals.


There's a lot of people on the boards who seem to have received their Snow White boxes today.

I am so envious as I really wanted that one badly!  But well done to you for managing to get it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 1, 2014)

Did anyone get tracking yet for Registered Mail on Skin Elixers or Next Best Thing in Skincare?


----------



## Liv (Dec 1, 2014)

They did an awesome job with the Next Thing in Skincare. So sad I didn't trust them enough to order it ^^. I hope they curate the Apple Mojito and Blackout ones the same great way!

Memebox, it is time to show us that you are really going to put quality over quantity.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

So remember last week wine and cheese and I got a DHL racking post come up . Before my seperate rm snail mail ones shipped . Well it never showed up and I messaged Arthur and he was the one awaiting news on innisfree. Any how putting my hands up now because my wine and cheese and wtf bundle was sent but hey who knows what's going on

It seems Arthur is as confused as me now

Hello Lorna,

Just following up here to see if there were any new updates. I've checked the site and it still says the same status. I did some research, and this should mean that it has actually shipped (I think you were in the batch with the Innisfree product). You should be getting an update once this gets to the UK (no update gets sent from DHL until we receive it from the arrival customs office).

There's always a small chance it gets held up in customs (UK is pretty bad about this), but as long as it doesn't, it looks like it should be OK. I've also emailed the Korea logistics team to follow up as well.

So to summarize, it's either on the way (most likely scenario) or held up in customs (small chance, esp. since it's the UK).

Regards,

Arthur


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Lorna - there was another YouTube person from the UK that had received the W&amp;C box with the Innisfree item so it may well be in the UK as Arthur thinks. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Lorna - there was another YouTube person from the UK that had received the W&amp;C box with the Innisfree item so it may well be in the UK as Arthur thinks. Fingers crossed for you!


I received my snail mail boxes with the innisfree in it and one is coming later without the product in but I totally forgot about the bundle and presumed it too was a cock up after all with the innisfree even though DHL had the info . So Arthur is now working out if some are sitting on a palette the bundles with the innisfree and some are waiting to go without the product it sounds like they never updated DHL so it could be wherever then and I may still get the innisfree or may not to be fair I got 2 I'm past caring I'm more into the mangchee and bounce cream more now lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> In other news I got my Benson set today.  Looking forward to trying it out.


@@Amy1234 When did you order your set?  I want to order the elizavecca set but I want it before Christmas...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 1, 2014)

My OMG4 is out for delivery today (which means I'll get a pink slip, so I'll really get it tomorrow or later).  I really want to save the men's Y-zone mask as a gag gift for my boyfriend's stocking, but I don't think I'll last until Xmas without telling him about it!!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Still nothing on my WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese bundle.  Seriously memebox, what chains are you yanking here?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Caved and bought an Elizavecca and Milkydress set.
> 
> I don't trust for them to still be there if I wait for codes....and I can always use the codes on something else.


Excellent thinking...  I used the same rationale myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Those are the two best sets currently (imo).  Except Benton, of course.  Which is sold out and I don't need it since I already got one... 

Also...

Can my expedited boxes please ship already?!  They should have gone out on the 28th and yet... Not a frigging peep!  No tracking, still says "Ready" in my account...  ARGH!!  I want my boxes already!!

Also, codes.   I was hoping they were more on the ball with these.  It took two weeks to get them in September but at least they extended the use of the August ones!  I bet someone is right and they won't give us new good codes until their sale is over.  Which is the 7th, I think?  Urgh.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

@ Alex Z - I ordered the Benson set on 19th November.

Weirdly I ordered some restocks a few days before that and they still haven't arrived.  My Benson was at Incheon on 27th November but my restocks were at Incheon on 25th November.  I'm worried that since there were so many (5 boxes of the restock) that they might have been held up at Customs.  How would one even know?  Will they write to me?


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> @ Alex Z - I ordered the Benson set on 19th November.
> 
> Weirdly I ordered some restocks a few days before that and they still haven't arrived.  My Benson was at Incheon on 27th November but my restocks were at Incheon on 25th November.  I'm worried that since there were so many (5 boxes of the restock) that they might have been held up at Customs.  How would one even know?  Will they write to me?


You will receive a grey card (instead of a red one) asking you to go to the post office to pay the customs... I hope this is not the case. The price will be written on it.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Memebox Global Team (Memebox.com)

Dec 01 10:52

Hi Amy,

Thanks for reaching out to us!

We value your opinion, and we recommend you add boxes to your wish list- which is how we decide which boxes to restock depending on how many people want them back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Regards,

Memebox Global Team

Amy

Nov 30 07:35

Hi Memebox

I would like to express my unhappiness with Memebox.

I have sent several emails some of them more than 2 or 3 weeks ago and had no response.

Is there any customer service at Memebox?

I have all the Princess boxes apart from the Snow White, unfortunately I missed the restock.

Is there any likelihood of the Snow White box being restocked as I wanted to review the Princess editions on my blog and it is annoying missing out one of them.

Also, are there any VIP perks any more? This is the first month I've been VIP but haven't noticed any difference to how I was before. Early access to sale would have been AWESOME.

On a positive note I would like to say that your Thanksgiving box was amazing and I'm really happy with it.

I've ordered about 25 boxes but I want to know if there are ever going to be any new releases and in particular if there is going to be a Christmas box.

Please can you reply to this as all my other emails have been ignored.

Thank you for your time.

Amy


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah not really very satisfied with that response. Plus I don't think it's entirely honest. They have so few of the restocked boxes it's obvious they're only returns/cancellations.

Sigh.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 1, 2014)

My wine and cheese is out for delivery! I'm kind of surprised how quickly it got here.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 1, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yeah not really very satisfied with that response. Plus I don't think it's entirely honest. They have so few of the restocked boxes it's obvious they're only returns/cancellations.
> 
> Sigh.


I think it might also be partly a function of what items they can get from other companies.  If they can't get Item X that was in the ____ box, then they can't restock it, although I hope that putting boxes in our wish lists let's them know generally what kind of things/boxes we'd like in the future.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 1, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> My wine and cheese is out for delivery! I'm kind of surprised how quickly it got here.


The wine and cheese was the fastest box I have received!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

@The Silver Nail - yeah, probably.

I can only imagine how hard it must be to co-ordinate everything together for a box with all the different suppliers so I'm not blaming them really. I just need to make sure I don't miss any more boxes I want!


----------



## flushblush (Dec 1, 2014)

I really need to _not__. order._ the Milky Dress set!! I do not need it, no ma'am. But I really, really want it! :sdrop:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> The wine and cheese was the fastest box I have received!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  don't rub it in - lol

some of us who had express shipping are STILL waiting for any time of sign that they have shipped out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 1, 2014)

The elizavecca one is sold out, I don't have to think whether I want it or not! lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  don't rub it in - lol
> 
> some of us who had express shipping are STILL waiting for any time of sign that they have shipped out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am sorry!!! lol! When people said that they haven't received it yet I thought they paid standard delivery, not express!!! Mine was standard... That's crazy!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

For those who are waiting for their express bundle of wine &amp; cheese + WTF - did you get any notification yet from Memebox?  Have you checked with DHL &amp; UPS to track by order number?

I am getting nothing and I am kinda pissed about this situation.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For those who are waiting for their express bundle of wine &amp; cheese + WTF - did you get any notification yet from Memebox?  Have you checked with DHL &amp; UPS to track by order number?
> 
> I am getting nothing and I am kinda pissed about this situation.


I am so glad I'm not the only one getting really grumpy about this.

Except I'm grumpy because my Empties/Elixirs/GreenFoods/next best thing in skincare have not shipped when they were supposed to.  On the 28th.  With expedited shipping.  I actually wrote a (likely futile) email asking what on earth was going on.

Aaand I just heard back from Gwen with a very generic answer, meaning she didn't look into it but gave rote response.  The unfortunate part was where she said most boxes *usually* ship on their ship date, but sometimes can take up to 5 days to ship.  My  problem is *usually*.  Yes, *usually* they do.  But this time they didn't.  Whyyyyyy?? 

/sigh


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 1, 2014)

Apple Mojito and Petite Treasures ship tomorrow. Please let them be CPM2 free...

4th Dec sees Hair Salon &amp; Dirty Gal which should not include any of those items...

Will be stalking the spoilers thread for all 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

and i shall be stalking them if there is a CPM item in dirty gal :lol:

blackout too tomorrow

edited as my keyboard is annoying


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

I will also be stalking for spoilers for Petite Treasures, Blackout and Dirty Gal. Got all those coming to me via snail mail. No CPM2 items please.. Noo... Except maybe the serum.. That I can semi-accept.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry @@biancardi about your express bundle. I can't believe I'm getting my RM shipping Wine and Cheese before people are getting their express packages.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 1, 2014)

I know it's a stretch (though we all know Memebox likes to stretch), but I'm thinking there's a slight chance we'll get an Appletox in Dirty Gal, because of the sticky texture. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  don't rub it in - lol
> 
> some of us who had express shipping are STILL waiting for any time of sign that they have shipped out...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i had 2 boxes standard and a bundle ordered and another single but paid express for, both the express are held back, originally i uploaded the reference number in to dhl and after a few hrs it clicked up and was info sent to dhl,then the local sorting office ,no info since then. we then got the dreaded email and i found 2 standard boxes were shipped with innisfree in ,the bundle alledgedly shipped and then the single i paid express for as a gift was a no go, with the product included.i received the 2 standard boxes, and so dropped it in to hospital as it was for friend and she luckily gave birth day i arrived so it cheered her up,the bundle i got to chase up with as was it sent or was the dhl sent out in error info ,then my express single not a dickie bird ,this was for my friend i paid extra as it was wanted so soon.so biancardi, to my knowledge until arthur can shed more light tonight no one has dhl tracking info YET ,and it ships end of the week, BUT if we are not getting the innisfree or a replacement my question from the start was why the delay and why wasn't it shipped regardless, they won't answer this part,


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

poor tonymoly -the appletox isn't a bad product, it just has been overexposed!  lol  Just like a song you loved but the radio stations keep playing over and over and over again until you are sick of it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I know it's a stretch (though we all know Memebox likes to stretch), but I'm thinking there's a slight chance we'll get an Appletox in Dirty Gal, because of the sticky texture. I hope I'm wrong, though.


nooo i want masks , i want dirt and grime and mud looking dirt busters,and of course in the uk group we are doing smurf night mask night,i want different things,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

For me the appletox is not moisturising enough and stays sticky on my face... yuck.

Would make great hand cream though


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

I found the appletox to be a tad strong smelling. Don't get me wrong, the apple smell is wonderful. But it is strong that it covered everything up. After I did a patch test of the appletox on the back of my hand, I couldn't smell any other items without sticking my nose right next to it and having my hand far away from my face.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> poor tonymoly -the appletox isn't a bad product, it just has been overexposed!  lol  Just like a song you loved but the radio stations keep playing over and over and over again until you are sick of it.


I'd actually love to try it! But I know a lot of people here have, like, a zillion of them, ha ha.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

so  they can sell out of black friday 4 and 5 and omg3 and holidays sets, BUT they still can't sell cpm2 out, 

dear memebox and memespies please do us all a favour ,acknowledge no one wants them you can't flog a dead horse ,,please supplement you memebox china with an exclusive cute and kitsch  bijoux box you do not need to call it cpm2, I'm sure seeing as you make the theme and products up as you go along you will think of something, 

or call it simply from  - memebox global fans with love,


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh boy... it sure has been my month...

- 3 restocks I tried to cancel, but they wouldn't do it. So fine, I found some buyers on FB to sell to.  Waited 24 days... and found out that they DID cancel it when they said they couldn't (didn't).

- Oil/scrub 2 - cancelled

- Innisfree - cancelled

- lucky 12-14 - got cancelled by accident because it was ordered w/Innisfree and they just refunded the whole thing.

- express bundles have not shipped out on ship date (green/empties).

- 2 other restock boxes still are not here and it's been 25 days so far, still sitting in customs as far as I can see.

I'm not touching any of the BF boxes or any other boxes for awhile until some of the countless ones I've already ordered come in, plus all the december boxes as well. It's going to be raining memeboxes for me!!!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one getting really grumpy about this.
> 
> Except I'm grumpy because my Empties/Elixirs/GreenFoods/next best thing in skincare have not shipped when they were supposed to.  On the 28th.  With expedited shipping.  I actually wrote a (likely futile) email asking what on earth was going on.
> 
> ...


Decided to come out of the shadows and stop lurking and sign up for an account.

I also ordered the skincare elixirs box (bundled with F/W) and I too have not received any shipping confirmations. The Meme site still has my bundle listed as ready for shipment but the nice UPS man just delivered the boxes an hour or so ago. So maybe your boxes are on the way but Memebox just dropped the ball on the shipping confirmation emails and site updates because of the whole black Friday/cyber Monday sales..

Oh, and everyone on this site ROCKS! I am really new to Korean skincare and Korean brands but have been learning so much from the discussions on this thread. So thanks everyone!


----------



## had706 (Dec 1, 2014)

@ welcome! I have the same I ordered the empties/green food and tea tree/ fw bundles and they are at my house waiting for me but memeweb still says "ready to ship" on all of them. I'll probably get tracking tomorrow!


----------



## ashabash88 (Dec 1, 2014)

I too have been lurking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All the different brands and products are still pretty overwhelming but I'm picking it up slowly! My skin is already so improved and I've only been on a Korean regimen for a couple months.

I ordered the Tea Tree bundled with F/W and it says "Ready for Shipment" also.  It was supposed to be shipped the 28th as well.

I live in Hawaii so usually even standard shipping is pretty fast, but for some reason my last couple boxes have bypassed Hawaii and been sent through LA so they are taking SOO long to get here.  Really makes me empathize with all the shipping woes I've seen on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

Tbh I wouldn't worry that it doesn't say shipped as they only change to that after they have been allocated a tracking number. It is most likely that they shipped but will be changed tomorrow


----------



## Fae (Dec 1, 2014)

My wine &amp; cheese arrived today, which is quite quick actually! They usually take longer! Very happy with it! ^o^


----------



## Fae (Dec 1, 2014)

Elizzavecca sold out... *sob* I was in uni all day &amp; couldn't check Memebox! Hoping for a restock! Some affliate codes would be nice too! ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> in the uk group we are doing smurf night mask night


Can I produce the, like, family arms or Domesday Book listing and join this party? This sounds like too much fun.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For those who are waiting for their express bundle of wine &amp; cheese + WTF - did you get any notification yet from Memebox? Have you checked with DHL &amp; UPS to track by order number?
> 
> I am getting nothing and I am kinda pissed about this situation.


I ordered it Express and not a [email protected]$&amp;ing peep! Beyond annoyed, shortchanged a product and no boxes, ordered it within minutes of VIP sale.


----------



## blinded (Dec 1, 2014)

Normally I like boxes more when they are in front of me than I do after I see the spoilers. No so much with Dry and Sensitive. (Yeah, I know most of you got it ages ago but things take forever to get to me now). I actually like it way less then I did, and might even be on my most disappointing box list. I can't stand the smell of that soap. I don't even think I want to hold onto it long enough to give it away at Christmas because it's seems so strong to me. And I wasn't expecting two body moisturizers, even if one is a cream and one is a mist it just seems to repetitive for the same box. After the lip balm the CPM2 product is probably the best item. That's sort of sad really.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 1, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one getting really grumpy about this.
> 
> Except I'm grumpy because my Empties/Elixirs/GreenFoods/next best thing in skincare have not shipped when they were supposed to.  On the 28th.  With expedited shipping.  I actually wrote a (likely futile) email asking what on earth was going on.
> 
> ...


WAT. That's insane!!! As a blogger, I'd be ripping my hair out around now because I'm sure you ordered stuff with your post schedule in mind. Urgh--what a mess, I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I've filled out my wishlist but I don't know if it will make any difference.

I'm feeling a bit down now about my 5 restock boxes, I have a bad feeling now that they've gone to customs. How much will 5 boxes cost me? Well anyway I will have to pay, obviously but I'm dreading it. They should definitely be here by now. Other people seem to have already got their restock boxes. They were ordered on November 18th and shipped on 21st November (that's the first date on the tracking. Total order cost $163 or so.

Has anyone ever had to pay customs on 5 boxes?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone have updated "ready" / "complete" for the Skincare Elixir box?? Mine still says "ready"... Yet I've seen the spoilers already...&amp; the WTF +Wine &amp; Cheese box still has not updated, but Gwen said it will be updated in 2-3 business days.....


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

mines ready but have opened, reviewed and put it all away


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone have updated "ready" / "complete" for the Skincare Elixir box?? Mine still says "ready"... Yet I've seen the spoilers already...&amp; the WTF +Wine &amp; Cheese box still has not updated, but Gwen said it will be updated in 2-3 business days.....


our wine and cheese and WTF bundles are shipped today 1st dec allegedly,maybe i will wake up in the morning with tracking, but who knows


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

is wtf/w and c tracking on dhl with order number as reference?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

Jane George said:


> is wtf/w and c tracking on dhl with order number as reference?


no nothing yet.


----------



## avarier (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm really happy for those who got elixer/next best thing/ green food boxes! They look wonderful!

I feel kinda sad thinking about my tea tree box, it's so not exciting to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> no nothing yet.


Oh, it should be showing by now


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

Very long day but Skincare Elixir and F/W Natural Makeup was waiting for me when I got home. I'm really loving Elixir and after checking out F/W I'm really not that disappointed. I know that sounds odd coming from the 'no makeup' girl but there are actually a few products I will use, basically everything but the primer. So happy about that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I thought my RM Wine &amp; Cheese would be here today but it didn't make it. Kind of happy about that as I ran out pink slips and forgot to leave a note on the door for my postman Vinny. Hopefully tomorrow...

I really wanted the Elizavecca Set but didn't take the time to purchase it this morning and regretting it now that it's sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Milky Dress looks good also but I don't think I would use everything.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 1, 2014)

I like the f/w too but I will probably use the primer and pigment in spring summer. I don't really do glitter/shimmer in the spring summer as the reflective glare when the ground gets icy here may be too much.


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 1, 2014)

So I got my OMG4 this past weekend and my moisture bounce bb cream had leaked all over the jar and the box and my shara shara lipstick that was supposed  to be bright green came in a brown color like most ladies here so, i emailed them about it and this is the responses i get:

"Geez..that's not ok! We've credited your account 8 points as two of the items are damaged. How we calculate this is as follows: cost of box / # of products in box. We try to round up whenever we can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It should hit your account tomorrow.

Regards,
Arthur"

hmm....didn't realize Arthur and I were such close friends that we get to talk like that through email. haha

I also asked why I didn't get my tracking info for Green food and Skincare Elixer and of course... no answer...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 1, 2014)

So the magic happened.

My boxes just showed up.

No email/tracking/account update... nothing.

Just *poof*

At least I didnt have to sign for them.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got 4 points for my sewage brown omg4 lipstick from Lauren


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

my cuc eye pads leaked all over my miracle mask box....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the ONE item I could use in that damn box and it is all dried up and blah.  I got 4 points for it.

My sister will be a happy lady with the vampir cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 1, 2014)

@@princesskelly My bb jar "leaked" too (truthfully, it looks like someone removed the white inner lid above the product to look into the jar and did a crap job putting it back on, getting product on the edges of the jar and on top of the white inner lid).  And my orange lipstick was all smooshed on the top like someone had rolled it up into the lid.  I expected the lipstick to be broken off (because how would the tube have gotten rolled up on a new product) but it seems to be still attached, just smashed.

Really surprised the box was left for me, since the switch to RM, I've had to sign for every single box.

@@Saffyra  weeee!  glad they arrived!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

@@cfisher and everyone else - have you tried the Neogen Code9 Black Volume Face Cream? I keep on looking at it but would love some input before purchasing.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I'd love to hear if people liked that as well. I actually don't normally buy gel moisturizers, but I have eyed that on KoreaDepart a few times. I think it's one of those things I want to hear some sort of feedback about before purchasing. Ideally, someone with a similar skin type. 

For those that purchase the Elizavecca set....Be sure to let us know how the products are. I really will regret waiting for the $5 code, won't I?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I'd love to hear if people liked that as well. I actually don't normally buy gel moisturizers, but I have eyed that on KoreaDepart a few times. I think it's one of those things I want to hear some sort of feedback about before purchasing. Ideally, someone with a similar skin type.


Normally I don't like gel moisturizers (they do absolutely nothing with regard to hydrating my skin) but Neogen is so heavy I'm curious to try their gel and see what it's about. Something a little lighter for day time use.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Normally I don't like gel moisturizers (they do absolutely nothing with regard to hydrating my skin) but Neogen is so heavy I'm curious to try their gel and see what it's about. Something a little lighter for day time use.


See, that's how I feel. They rarely work for my (our, haha) skin type, so I tend to avoid purchasing them. I haven't used the Chosungah blue jam yet for this same reason, but I do love their stuff so hoping it's good. But I'm just not sure I want to spend $30+ on the Neogen quite yet. If I ever catch up on moisturizers, I'm sure I'll grab it sooner or later, haha.

But it would be that much nicer if it showed up in a box. If that cacao cream can, anything can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 1, 2014)

I just got tracking for Elixir and Next Best Thing. They were shipped out on the 28th. So I think the boxes were sent out just shipping notice taking a while.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

Still no updates on the WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese.  I think they effed up again on this bundle.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

@@cfisher - My thoughts exactly! This most recent product in Skincare Elixir makes me think it's a possibility.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not a huge fan of anything AQUA either, usually equates to gel or something super light, but I'm going to give this one a try. I have a feeling it's probably a bit lighter than what we spoke of earlier so perhaps that might be a good indication of what their other products are capable of. Although I'm leaning towards the idea it might be better suited to @@biancardi, my illustrious trade buddy, I just can't pass along anything Neogen without at least trying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Still no updates on the WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese.  I think they effed up again on this bundle.


Just walked the dogs and found a pink slip I didn't see earlier. Super bummed that I now need to go the PO to pick it up (and didn't get it today as I'm super excited for this one!) but I didn't make the PO today to send out some things because I had so much prep for tomorrow's orders. Obviously I cancelled my Value Set because I hd a single coming and the email, explaining we wouldn't get basically what was promised. But it's just so unbelievable to me that my box has arrived before any of the Sets. Makes no sense whatsoever!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 1, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Just walked the dogs and found a pink slip I didn't see earlier. Super bummed that I now need to go the PO to pick it up (and didn't get it today as I'm super excited for this one!) but I didn't make the PO today to send out some things because I had so much prep for tomorrow's orders. Obviously I cancelled my Value Set because I hd a single coming and the email, explaining we wouldn't get basically what was promised. But it's just so unbelievable to me that my box has arrived before any of the Sets. Makes no sense whatsoever!


I know, it is unbelievable.   I cannot understand WTF is going on over there.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my cuc eye pads leaked all over my miracle mask box....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> the ONE item I could use in that damn box and it is all dried up and blah.  I got 4 points for it.
> 
> My sister will be a happy lady with the vampir cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine leaked too :/ Everything in the box is all greasy, sigh. Not that it would have stopped the leaking, but I don't get why they weren't in a box this time? The orange ones that came in another mask box a while back were in a cardboard box. Oh well... This box is just so underwhelming... Glad I got my W/C box today as well which was amazing, especially in comparison!


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 2, 2014)

I am dead set pissed right the eff off about this WTF/W&amp;C bundle. They have held it up for this long and can't even get it shipped on the first, if it was on it's way I'd be able to see it on the DHL website but it's non existent. I'm beginning to wish that I had just cancelled the stupid thing, I reckon I'll want to set it all on fire by the time it arrives.

I can't even write up the reviews for the 7 boxes I have backlogged because every time I start writing all the rage starts to come out. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

I was looking up the lip treatment from the Dry &amp; Sensitive box and stumbled upon this website. It looks just like Memebox, they took the same name as memebox, except they are using the pronunciation instead of the actual word. Their tab also says Memebox. They say they are in collaboration with Memebox but I haven't found any link back to Memebox. The boxes they have seem to be their own box and the Memebox Get it beauty boxes. Not sure where I was going with this, but just a weird finding.


----------



## Mmnoob (Dec 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I was looking up the lip treatment from the Dry &amp; Sensitive box and stumbled upon this website. It looks just like Memebox, they took the same name as memebox, except they are using the pronunciation instead of the actual word. Their tab also says Memebox. They say they are in collaboration with Memebox but I haven't found any link back to Memebox. The boxes they have seem to be their own box and the Get it beauty boxes. Not sure where I was going with this, but just a weird finding.


I was going to say that I think it is the china website, but then I checked and it isn't.  So weird.... Chinese people love to copy &gt;_&gt; Sigh


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I am dead set pissed right the eff off about this WTF/W&amp;C bundle. They have held it up for this long and can't even get it shipped on the first, if it was on it's way I'd be able to see it on the DHL website but it's non existent. I'm beginning to wish that I had just cancelled the stupid thing, I reckon I'll want to set it all on fire by the time it arrives
> 
> I can't even write up the reviews for the 7 boxes I have backlogged because every time I start writing all the rage starts to come out. &lt;_&lt;


This is the email I went to sleep on last night which makese think the worse about this bundle

Arthur (Memebox.com)

Dec 01 10:59

Got it! I'll email Korea and have them follow up. In the off chance that something went wrong, we'll of course provide you a full refund (the least we can do). Either way, we'll have an answer by later today.

Regards,

Arthur

Still just woken up to no tracking and no email has anyone had any info . I'm fully expecting an bundle f*** up cancellation email to come through now


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I got my YET set today and I am missing pearl paradise too. Gotta email them. Not good.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got my YET set today and I am missing pearl paradise too. Gotta email them. Not good.


my yet and ariul sets are due today the tints are for a gift . I take it a cockup by yet not memebox as the box is sealed no


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Mine wasn't sealed... Just wrapped in bubble wrap. No outer box just small tab to hold it closed

Not too bothered but I know I am not alone in this. I received two cherry blossoms though which is a cherry red


----------



## xminorityx (Dec 2, 2014)

do they still give points out for blog/video reviews?

I received my first ever box 'For Dry and Sensitive Skincare' today.


----------



## Mmnoob (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Mine wasn't sealed... Just wrapped in bubble wrap. No outer box just small tab to hold it closed
> 
> Not too bothered but I know I am not alone in this. I received two cherry blossoms though which is a cherry red


Oh no... I hope my yet set isn't messed up too :S.  What on earth is going on sigh.


----------



## Mmnoob (Dec 2, 2014)

I posted on the swap board.  Selling a lot of things if anyone is interested.  Beware of high Canada post shipping fees.  Omg i hate their rates, its ridiculous! Sorry if i scare anyone in advance LOL

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129763-memebox-swap-thread-2014/page-16?do=findComment&amp;comment=2341867


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

The free gift I got with the Benton set was that hair thingy but it was all in Korean so I don't know what it is.

Did anybody else get it and know how to use it?

Thanks


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

The Mise en scene is a oil to apply to your hair after washing it and is a leave in hair oil to smooth the hair and add moisture


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I was looking up the lip treatment from the Dry &amp; Sensitive box and stumbled upon this website. It looks just like Memebox, they took the same name as memebox, except they are using the pronunciation instead of the actual word. Their tab also says Memebox. They say they are in collaboration with Memebox but I haven't found any link back to Memebox. The boxes they have seem to be their own box and the Memebox Get it beauty boxes. Not sure where I was going with this, but just a weird finding.


I'd be happy to try out a similar service but the fact that they couldn't even pick a different name is such a huge turn off.



Lorna ljblog said:


> This is the email I went to sleep on last night which makese think the worse about this bundle
> 
> Arthur (Memebox.com)
> 
> ...


Ugh, I'm just so damn sick of the whole situation.



Jane George said:


> I got my YET set today and I am missing pearl paradise too. Gotta email them. Not good.


That sucks, I have that set coming and Memebox are on thin ice with me as it is.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 2, 2014)

What prizes have you guys been getting with golden tickets? I'm curious!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't seen anything but 6th prizes yet ($3)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, my W&amp;C/WTF bundle FINALLY got a label created with UPS.  Still not picked up, but the label was created .  Does that mean anything?  Nope. Not until UPS picks up the box and it is on its way.

I am still stewing over this.  It should have been here today.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, my W&amp;C/WTF bundle FINALLY got a label created with UPS.  Still not picked up, but the label was created .  Does that mean anything?  Nope. Not until UPS picks up the box and it is on its way.
> 
> I am still stewing over this.  It should have been here today.


My single, incomplete, snail mail W&amp;C still has no tracking. :/


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Can the free gift hair oil be used on wet/damp/dry hair?


----------



## Andi B (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Can the free gift hair oil be used on wet/damp/dry hair?


I've been using it daily on damp/wet hair with good results!  I use it very sparingly, though, as I have fine hair that gets oily at the roots.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I use it on damp hair after I towel dry before I deknot my hair.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay cool, thanks @@Jane George and @@Andi B.

Is it a good brand btw?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Okay cool, thanks @@Jane George and @@Andi B.
> 
> Is it a good brand btw?  I've never heard of it.


I think it's a good quality brand.  As I understand, it is part of the Amore Pacific family of brands, which is a well-established, respected company.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Ladies I got my Benton box today it is so so so worth it, that 10 pack of sheet masks alone made me so happy! I hope there is a restock I'm so pleased with it!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Well, my W&amp;C/WTF bundle FINALLY got a label created with UPS.  Still not picked up, but the label was created .  Does that mean anything?  Nope. Not until UPS picks up the box and it is on its way.
> 
> I am still stewing over this.  It should have been here today.


what date was the label done,one of mine was the same then nothing ,and the other one still nothing,


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> what date was the label done,one of mine was the same then nothing ,and the other one still nothing,


december 2nd, so they just printed it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> december 2nd, so they just printed it.


we might get tracking yet then.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

How many of the CS staff sign their emails "Regards,"? I'm just curious about something.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm glad I got it too!

Now just waiting for my Elizavecca and Milkydress!


----------



## yunii (Dec 2, 2014)

I just got a shipping tracking number from Memebox it is from UPS... is that normal? When did they change vendor?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

yunii said:


> I just got a shipping tracking number from Memebox it is from UPS... is that normal? When did they change vendor?


What country do you live in?  For USA, the last few express bundles have been UPS. I think other countries still use DHL.


----------



## yunii (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> What country do you live in?  For USA, the last few express bundles have been UPS. I think other countries still use DHL.


Oh thank you! 

That bundle is for my USA friend.. I am surprised to see it shipped UPS.. and when I got the tracking thing.. it said it arrived already.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Really bored with the lack of new boxes.....the restocks don't count since the ones they had that didn't sell out straight away I already had or couldn't use.......so I basically haven't seen a new box that I could buy for 2 weeks.  The last box I ordered was the Soothing Sista.

I hope they bring out a new box on Friday, the sale ends then so I'm thinking they'll have to have something to replace it?

Still a bit disappointed there were no restocks yesterday, I was counting on that and got up early on purpose and everything!

I know it's not a big deal and I know this sounds ridiculously overdramatic, but I honestly hand on heart don't think there's any chance of me getting the Snow White now.  This is at least the second time (that I know of) that they've restocked it.....would they really bring it back a third time?  And if they did, would I miss it again?

I think I'm going to start reviewing the rest of the Princess sets on my blog and just write Snow White off altogether.  I wanted to do the reviews in order (box #1, #2), but I can't keep delaying forever.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

@@Amy1234 how did you get the other princess sets but not the Snow White?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> How many of the CS staff sign their emails "Regards,"? I'm just curious about something.


all of them ,but then you get cheeky arthur who also signs off sometimes with sweet cheeks, and a few other humorous things ,lauren is always regards, to be fair maybe it just one person  and chooses a different name per day.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

@mahsa: I missed the first 3 boxes completey (I'm quite new to memebox).

I got the next 3 (little mermaid, cinderella, tinkerbell) in a bundle set just before the bundle set sold out.  The only thing was that it was for a date quite ahead in the future.

Because I had to wait so long for my bundle to ship, before I even got it arrived, there was a restock of the first 3 Princess boxes.  I think I came across the restock quite early, but even so, Snow White was already sold out, and just Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty were available, so I got those.

Then, in the restock on Friday, as soon as I arrived on the page at 7am British time, Snow White was sold out, even though Rapunzel and Sleeping Beauty were still in stock.....but I already had those anyway!

So basically of the first 3 princess boxes I reckon Snow White is by far the most popular as in the two restocks I've seen it's always been the very very first of the Princess boxes to sell out (although all the Princess boxes seem quite popular in fairness, apart from poor old Tinkerbell....even though I loved my box).

Basically because I only received all my Princess boxes a couple of weeks ago, it was quite recent, and so given I wanted time to try out all the different products I hadn't started reviewing on my boxes yet, and I hoped that I'd be able to get Snow White anyway.  (I was quite new to Memebox so inexperienced and naive enough to think that might be a possibility).

But I need to wake up and smell the coffee, that's not going to happen now!!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

@@Amy1234 I don't want to give you false hope but you really never know with memebox, hope you can get your hands on it one day - there might be other whitening and brightening boxes coming along if you are into that type of skincare (which I really am)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> all of them ,but then you get cheeky arthur who also signs off sometimes with sweet cheeks, and a few other humorous things ,lauren is always regards, to be fair maybe it just one person and chooses a different name per day.


Oh my hahahahaha!!!! I'm laughing like a seal. Sweet cheeks?!?!? Hahahaha!!!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep refreshing my orders page in the hopes that my apple mojito and petite treasures bundle will show shipped!! Can't wait to see what's in there! (Other than the CutiePieMarzia apple of course hehe )


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

@ Did you notice that Meme-K now makes us sign in to look at their site? What sort of trickery is this?! 

Ooph, thanks for the heads up lately. I was prepared to wait around today for my Wine and Cheese/WTF bundle, guess it won't show up today. Don't Petit/Apple/Blackout arrive tomorrow though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 2, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I keep refreshing my orders page in the hopes that my apple mojito and petite treasures bundle will show shipped!! Can't wait to see what's in there! (Other than the CutiePieMarzia apple of course hehe )


They should/will send you an email when its shipped with tracking...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh I can't wait for the mojito and blackout spoilers, I feel like I have been waiting for the FOREVER!!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

I know.. just impatient lol! Supposed to ship the 2nd. That's today, right?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes they are supposed to ship on the second - I got a bundle so fingers crossed they will arrive soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> *@ Did you notice that Meme-K now makes us sign in to look at their site? What sort of trickery is this?! *
> 
> Ooph, thanks for the heads up lately. I was prepared to wait around today for my Wine and Cheese/WTF bundle, guess it won't show up today. Don't Petit/Apple/Blackout arrive tomorrow though?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow.  I don't understand that one.... Memespies - not cool.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> How many of the CS staff sign their emails "Regards,"? I'm just curious about something.


I have a message from Fatisha and it's signed "Best" and a message from Gwen signed "XOXO" (which I always thought was sort of weird.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

My trio isn't showing up on dhl and I would have thought it would by now


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm hoping all goes well with these boxes


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 2, 2014)

Got my UPS tracking # from UPS for Mojito/Blackout/Petit Treasures using my order # for the shipper reference and it is on its way for delivery tomorrow. Memebox website still says ready for shipment. At least we have a way to get the tracking ourselves using our order #.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Got my UPS tracking # from UPS for Mojito/Blackout/Petit Treasures using my order # for the shipper reference and it is on its way for delivery tomorrow. Memebox website still says ready for shipment. At least we have a way to get the tracking ourselves using our order #.


Excellent!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

@@biancardi I've never heard of having to sign in just to browse a site's selection. And I'm really not a paranoid sort of person, but after everything they pulled (including redirecting us from the Meme-K site to the US one when we FIRST started talking about ordering through Meme-K and Avecko on here)...I really do wonder if they don't want us to be able to purchase anything from there.

It makes you sign up for a full account it looks like, with all your personal information and such, not JUST a screenname and password.

That is beyond absurd.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I was looking up the lip treatment from the Dry &amp; Sensitive box and stumbled upon this website. It looks just like Memebox, they took the same name as memebox, except they are using the pronunciation instead of the actual word. Their tab also says Memebox. They say they are in collaboration with Memebox but I haven't found any link back to Memebox. The boxes they have seem to be their own box and the Memebox Get it beauty boxes. Not sure where I was going with this, but just a weird finding.


I'm afraid to even click on that link because it sounds like a phishing or scam site to me from your description.  Closely copying a well-known company's name or pronunciation is a warning sign.

Yeah, I'm paranoid.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey, take a look at this article.



> Memebox is an online retailer for Korean Beauty products. With $1.5 million in seed funding, and the prestigious accolade of being one of Y Combinator’s top 3 startups for Winter 2014, Memebox is poised to make a big play in the online consumer goods sector. * This year, Memebox will transition away from being a reseller of cosmetic products to an online-only cosmetic manufacturer.*


Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm trying to organize all my unopened products. I keep forgetting what I have or I don't use things because I have them stored in bad spots. So instead of just putting things in boxes or in the bathroom, I decided I would make a spreadsheet first. List everything I have, the benefits of each item, expiry date etc. My husband has done nothing but laugh at me when he sees me working on it. He thinks the fact I have to inventory skin care items means I have a problem. I think it just means I'm organized.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


If this is going to happen it's bye bye from me too, but it's pretty unbelievable why build up a following with so much hype just to alienate it


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


So were we "seed funding" them by buying boxes?  Well, it was fun while it lasted and I've gotten a bunch of good products that I now know to buy elsewhere for less.  Buh-bye, if you're not going to do boxes any more.... and will they change their name, or do an occasional box to keep up the hype, ya think?


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


I was reading that this morning. If this is their ultimate goal, I'd like to know how long we have left. Need to throw a going away party and spend up all my points.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Isn't seed funding meant to be an investment? I don't feel too invested at the moment either with monetary or customary returns...


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> So were we "seed funding" them by buying boxes?  Well, it was fun while it lasted and I've gotten a bunch of good products that I now know to buy elsewhere for less.  Buh-bye, if you're not going to do boxes any more.... and will they change their name, or do an occasional box to keep up the hype, ya think?


I wonder if they will go the same route as Julep (and starlooks, I think). They might still put out a monthly box, but it will be brand based instead. I won't be sticking around for that, but it wouldn't surprise me if that ends up being the result. 

ETA: I read an article not that long ago that talked about all the money that was invented in memebox. I think that's the "seed funding" not us buying boxes.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I wonder if they will go the same route as Julep (and starlooks, I think). They might still put out a monthly box, but it will be brand based instead. I won't be sticking around for that, but it wouldn't surprise me if that ends up being the result.


Oh no, monthly boxes full of make up, let alone one brand makeup, let alone memebox make up is not going to do it for me in any way!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


I'm shocked tbh.  I can't believe that sentence I just read about shifting from product reselling to cosmetics manufacturer.  Memebox isn't really a brand at present.  I'm not going to buy from them when I can buy Benton, Etude House, Innisfree, Nature Republic, Sally's Box, Missha, etc etc.  They have A LOT of transitioning to do.

To be frank I think the boxes are what made them successful and without them I think they'll really struggle.

I don't want them to fail or wish them ill because a lot of people's jobs likely depend on the company so for their sake I hope it works.  But I think it's risky.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes seed funding isn't from customers, but tbh it's pretty much going to be a cull of many customers


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


Yup.. Same... Time to say goodbye to Memebox the moment they stop producing boxes.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Yup.. Same... Time to say goodbye to Memebox the moment they stop producing boxes.


I probably would still buy from them but I wouldn't be spending anywhere near as much.

The boxes are what made it special and tempted me to spend money....


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm afraid to even click on that link because it sounds like a phishing or scam site to me from your description.  Closely copying a well-known company's name or pronunciation is a warning sign.
> 
> Yeah, I'm paranoid.


I don't think it's a phishing site, there are legit customers who purchased the Memebox get it beauty box from them and blog about it. It's just super shady to set up their company name after another company and offer the same kind of products and boxes.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

Even them switching from boxes to selling cosmetics, I could see. But an independent manufacturer only? This is way too much, way too soon. I understand that in this day and age you have to be quick and snappy, but Memebox only just started becoming popular outside of places like MUT and Reddit. I highly doubt their store sales for anything but the value sets are as high as their box sales, even with their extreme markups.

And even worse, their Meme-products are just as expensive (or MORE) than well-established brands! I've heard few good things about the lip product, and while the eyeshadows and blush look alright, it's definitely not worth that price when I haven't had any sort of experience with it. The Mememasks look good but aren't special in terms of ingredients.

Over this winter I'm going to be mass reviewing all of my boxes (which I'm way behind on reviewing...), taking my points, getting a few nice shop products and getting the heck outta Dodge. I'm sure I'll chance it on a few Meme-products here and there, but I'm willing to bet a new K-beauty box company will pop up to replace Memebox (one that isn't an exact rip off).


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Yes seed funding isn't from customers, but tbh it's pretty much going to be a cull of many customers


Oops, I know that seed funding is from investors and not consumers; I was being sarcastic in my earlier comment but it didn't work.  Sorry.

Anyway, if they're moving away from the Memebox format we've come to know and love, I feel so sad.  Then mad at myself for feeling sad over a mystery box of makeup &amp; skin care.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Oops, I know that seed funding is from investors and not consumers; I was being sarcastic in my earlier comment but it didn't work.  Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, if they're moving away from the Memebox format we've come to know and love, I feel so sad.  Then mad at myself for feeling sad over a mystery box of makeup &amp; skin care.


I feel the same but I don't think people realise how much these boxes/cosmetics/skincare in general are important for women's self esteem and wellbeing.  It should be a public service really!  I know it sounds shallow but I'm not talking about the actual makeup and items in themselves but the mood-boosting qualities of receiving boxes of comsetics in the post.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Oops, I know that seed funding is from investors and not consumers; I was being sarcastic in my earlier comment but it didn't work. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, if they're moving away from the Memebox format we've come to know and love, I feel so sad. Then mad at myself for feeling sad over a mystery box of makeup &amp; skin care.


Lol I was being sarcastic too in the comment before this one but someone pointed out that seed funding was from investors so I wrote this


----------



## Andi B (Dec 2, 2014)

All I can say about this news is thank goodness I have a more-than-adequate supply of Korean skincare to last me through 2017, and thanks to you ladies, I know where to buy more aside from Memebox when I run out!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 2, 2014)

Ugh time to finish blogging about Wine and Cheese and Tea Tree whenever it gets here and then find a way to spend some Memepoints.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


I called it!! lol - Bye Memebox... Meme whatever.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm really not sure what to think at this point. I knew they would focus on the Memeshop, and I knew they would try to push their branded products. But I don't think I'm ready to actually believe/consider that they're going to focus ONLY on their branded cosmetics. I realize Memebox isn't the brightest at times, but that just screams disaster to me. I really just can't make any sense of them doing that, especially all at once.

I'm going to wait and see what happens before I worry about such a thing.

But I will say this...I think I may be a bit less fussy about where I spend my 150+ points. Because there is no way those are going to be spent on Meme items. 

I suddenly feel all the less inclined to buy their branded items.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

Umm the loading screen for the tracking site for RM packages is sooo cute!! It's a cat shaking its head and tail while it's loading! Just adorable.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 2, 2014)

If someone actually wins that Golden Ticket first prize... what in the heck is she going to spend it on??


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @ Did you notice that Meme-K now makes us sign in to look at their site? What sort of trickery is this?!


Waaat?!? I thought that was just for certain pages? The app still seems to work fine, thankfully, and it has a "copy url" button.
Memespies, Bond villains ain't ish compared to kbeauty fans. Try harder. haha


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

As others have said, I need to review the remaining boxes I have, get the points, and then spend them on something good.  It was posted a while back that someone in customer service at M. said they were going to focus on "quality, not quantity" of boxes, which to me meant still have boxes but lots fewer.  That would be OK and frankly would be much better for my wallet.  Honestly, at this point I'm/we're just speculating, although if the article above is true then it's beyond speculation.

So!  Time to buy the remaining boxes that M. has, right?  Checking.... only ones left are CPM2, All About Brows, and Tinkerbell.  Never mind.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

@ I can't seem to view any pages on my laptop, I tried a ton from my history, for different sections.

That just really bothers me that they'd do that. 

Their loss. I'll just go to Avecko and TicketMonster. TicketMonster has a ton of the items in the Memeshop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> As others have said, I need to review the remaining boxes I have, get the points, and then spend them on something good.  It was posted a while back that someone in customer service at M. said they were going to focus on "quality, not quantity" of boxes, which to me meant still have boxes but lots fewer.  That would be OK and frankly would be much better for my wallet.  Honestly, at this point I'm/we're just speculating, although if the article above is true then it's beyond speculation.
> 
> So!  Time to buy the remaining boxes that M. has, right?  Checking.... only ones left are CPM2, All About Brows, and Tinkerbell.  Never mind.


Tinkerbell is a good box!  At least I thought so.  And good for the holiday season and parties and things.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I was reading that this morning. If this is their ultimate goal, I'd like to know how long we have left. Need to throw a going away party and spend up all my points.


I wrote this to Arthur this morning after I read that article



> I do have a question, concerns and complaints, however.  It was conveyed that Memebox was having issues getting supplies from Innisfree, but when I look at Memebox China, I see Innisfree items in that shop.  Not to mention, they are doing a Christmas box, him &amp; her boxes, plus sales every month.
> 
> I am confused why Memebox Global is being ignored in this front with the boxes - obviously you aren't doing a Christmas box for Global customers, even though it was begged for in comments - there is no way a Christmas box could get to international customers unless Memebox upgraded that box to express shipping for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I wonder if they will go the same route as Julep (and starlooks, I think). They might still put out a monthly box, but it will be brand based instead. I won't be sticking around for that, but it wouldn't surprise me if that ends up being the result.
> 
> ETA: I read an article not that long ago that talked about all the money that was invented in memebox. I think that's the "seed funding" not us buying boxes.


the difference is starlooks &amp; julep always just included their own products.  They didn't curate boxes with other brands and then decide to make their own.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Tinkerbell is a good box!  At least I thought so.  And good for the holiday season and parties and things.


It does look good for a gift but overall way too glittery for me.  Not complaining, as I would expect glitter in a Tink box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edited to add:  I don't mean to come across as whiny in my posts (no one has said or implied that, but re-reading my own posts made me think that).  Memebox owes me nothing other than what I've already bought and paid for, and I owe Memebox nothing.  Either they will have boxes I want or they won't.  If they don't I'll take my mad money elsewhere and I'll be fine!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

@@biancardi thankyou. well written


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

so the asian skin care and products thread is being party crashed come january i feel then, so we can shop haul for cheaper then.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 2, 2014)

I just bought the _LJH _set and used my remaining points. I'm washing my hands of memebox now. It's nothing personal, I'm just not at all (in the slightest way) interested in their brand of products. Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Karl Loo.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

@@biancardi Well written and I hope you do receive an answer.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm not feeling too hopeful for a response from them. You can add it to their list of shady behavior recently.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

It's sad that they don't seem to give their customers what they want.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd be surprised if they last very long if they only sell their own products


----------



## drikajp (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi girls, just a quick question: did you get vip or affiliate codes this month? i'm still waiting mine


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

drikajp said:


> Hi girls, just a quick question: did you get vip or affiliate codes this month? i'm still waiting mine


nothing,nada,zilch,happy christmas and new year, but I'm not surprised we can even get tracking for boxes,bundles on time.


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For those who are waiting for their express bundle of wine &amp; cheese + WTF - did you get any notification yet from Memebox? Have you checked with DHL &amp; UPS to track by order number?
> 
> I am getting nothing and I am kinda pissed about this situation.


Bought the bundle and STILL no tracking!!!! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> It does look good for a gift but overall way too glittery for me.  Not complaining, as I would expect glitter in a Tink box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited to add:  I don't mean to come across as whiny in my posts (no one has said or implied that, but re-reading my own posts made me think that).  Memebox owes me nothing other than what I've already bought and paid for, and I owe Memebox nothing.  Either they will have boxes I want or they won't.  If they don't I'll take my mad money elsewhere and I'll be fine!


Don't worry, you came across fine to me!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> nothing,nada,zilch,happy christmas and new year, but I'm not surprised we can even get tracking for boxes,bundles on time.


To be fair, I'm not being funny or moaney, but they most likely wouldn't let us spend them on sale items or holiday value sets (many of which are now sold out anyway) and there's not really anything else to buy that we could spend codes on?  So we're not really missing out as what we would use them on anyway?


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 2, 2014)

I just checked my order page for Petite Treasures and Blackout. There are tracking number for those boxes as well as the restock boxes now.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> To be fair, I'm not being funny or moaney, but they most likely wouldn't let us spend them on sale items or holiday value sets (many of which are now sold out anyway) and there's not really anything else to buy that we could spend codes on?  So we're not really missing out as what we would use them on anyway?


common sense tells us they are not sending codes till all offers are ended,and then it will only be cpm2 box any how, none of the codes will work due to being over 30$spend and there are no boxes worth buying , and the shop one for global will be $70 spend ,not worth it.


----------



## moosie (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'd be surprised if they last very long if they only sell their own products


I really can't see how this is a good route for them.  Over time, if they want to introduce their products gradually IN ADDITION to boxes, that may work (which is actually what it seemed like they were doing, with the lip products etc).  But they need to get loads of their products in-hand to consumers over time, and their stuff has to be equal to or better in quality (and cheaper in price!), then the million other Korean brands we can get elsewhere.  If they wanted to come out with their own brand and include those things in boxes as extras, they might be able to build up a base of customers that way...  but no way in hell I'm buying Memebrand products right out of the gate when there is sooooooooo much else to choose from. 

If they want to move away from boxes, there will be other companies to take their place (I know Beauteque has their bags, and Luxxyluxx mentioned another unnamed company about to come out with their own KBeauty boxes), and I will move my business elsewhere.  No grudge, and Meme has to do what they feel is right for their vision of the company, but I'm not interested in Memebrand products and my dollars will go somewhere else.

ETA: I've been buying Memeboxes since last April, and I've loved the value, the surprise, and the fun of this Memeaddiction adventure.  I will be sad to see Memebox shift away from boxes, if that's what they intend to do.  I hope that article was not a true representation of where Meme sees itself going, because I'll happily stay with Meme as long as I can buy the boxes I'm used to!


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@princesskelly My bb jar "leaked" too (truthfully, it looks like someone removed the white inner lid above the product to look into the jar and did a crap job putting it back on, getting product on the edges of the jar and on top of the white inner lid). And my orange lipstick was all smooshed on the top like someone had rolled it up into the lid. I expected the lipstick to be broken off (because how would the tube have gotten rolled up on a new product) but it seems to be still attached, just smashed.
> 
> Really surprised the box was left for me, since the switch to RM, I've had to sign for every single box.
> 
> @@Saffyra weeee! glad they arrived!


I can't even see my white inner lid! Its THAT messy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's ALL over... gonna be such a pain to clean it... and omg.. my lipstick was a little smashed up on top too! But just a little.. not as bad as yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I swatches it on my hand and it does turn a pretty pink.. but I'm scared of that brown color and don't know if it's a bacterial change or just chemical from temperature or whatever..


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

I wonder if a kickstarter to start my own kbeauty box would work LOL...

Seriously I'm so done with the antics of Memebox and the lack of communication with their customers. Just really disappointed that none of us know what's going on, and they are absolutely fine with ignoring and skirting around questions of the people who have promoted, spent money, reviewed their company.

Sigh. Off to work to mumble angrily about this under my breath all day haha


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the difference is starlooks &amp; julep always just included their own products.  They didn't curate boxes with other brands and then decide to make their own.


Right, a better example would be Cult who used to do a box featuring different brands of nail polish (OPI, China Glaze, etc), but once they came out with their own brand they started only putting that in their boxes. I've been seeing their polish crop up in random places, but honestly I don't understand why they are still around because the product quality just isn't nearly as good as the brands they send out before. If Meme pulled something like that... I just don't think it's a good idea to send out amazing, holy grail status items in a box, then begin sending out branded items if they aren't of as high quality (not that I have any experience with Meme branded items). The comparison isn't in your favor. Especially when you product is just as much or more than your competitors who already have large fan bases.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Its quite unfortunate that they will be steering away from the boxes... Those were fun and exciting!! - Now with them just selling their own products and such, it's going to be quite boring and its been done before... I mean, wow.. another lip gloss... cool... Korean beauty has soooooooo many other beauty companies that sell they same thing, if not better, so I don't see why Memeboxshop thinks they will come out on top? Its just like saying Santa Claus is known for his big gut, take away the gut and you just got some regular old man dressed in a red and white suit. Bad move on Memeshop's end.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wonder if a kickstarter to start my own kbeauty box would work LOL...
> 
> Seriously I'm so done with the antics of Memebox and the lack of communication with their customers. Just really disappointed that none of us know what's going on, and they are absolutely fine with ignoring and skirting around questions of the people who have promoted, spent money, reviewed their company.
> 
> Sigh. Off to work to mumble angrily about this under my breath all day haha



beauteque will be getting a lot more business!


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I wonder if a kickstarter to start my own kbeauty box would work LOL...
> 
> Seriously I'm so done with the antics of Memebox and the lack of communication with their customers. Just really disappointed that none of us know what's going on, and they are absolutely fine with ignoring and skirting around questions of the people who have promoted, spent money, reviewed their company.
> 
> Sigh. Off to work to mumble angrily about this under my breath all day haha


That's what makes the whole situation totally frustrating. I ain't mad though. Memebox introduced me to the world of KBeauty, and a hell of a lot of great products/brands. I'll always be grateful for that, but they're not getting any more of my money.


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> I'm trying to organize all my unopened products. I keep forgetting what I have or I don't use things because I have them stored in bad spots. So instead of just putting things in boxes or in the bathroom, I decided I would make a spreadsheet first. List everything I have, the benefits of each item, expiry date etc. My husband has done nothing but laugh at me when he sees me working on it. He thinks the fact I have to inventory skin care items means I have a problem. I think it just means I'm organized.


Omg! Can you send this to me?! Lol.....no but seriously...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be forever grateful


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I will just use up my stash then reassess while getting my uk boxes. If any other nice korean ones come up I will try them. But then again that has been the plan since thumbs up


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

well, I guess if memebox is no longer going to do boxes in  future, I still have my HUGE stash of products....the expiration is 3 years, right?  lol 

btw - if anyone is interested, I did get the ingredients from all of the products in the elixir box (the essence is a rough translation..but I did include the Korean version, in case someone can expand on that).  I posted them in the ingredients thread.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh that's sad re: memebox. I have loved getting all the different products to try and the pink box has kept me going over the last few months when I wasn't well. I'm back at work now so wouldn't be buying as many but would still have purchased the odd box now and again if they had continued with well curated boxes. I DO NOT WANT their own brand products. They aren't established long enough for me to be successful IMHO with that venture and really hope for their sale they don't do that same to Chinese sales or they will go under. Way to go to sabotage your own success Membox - I raise my hat to you for that one!!

Once my orders arrive I'm moving over to the K beauty thread as I'll still buy K beauty products - just not from memebox again.

As CFisher would agree...

So long and thanks for all the fish...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh I love that book ^^


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

UGH no tracking for my WTF/W&amp;C bundle OR my blackout/mojito bundle... im going crazy...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

If they do actually go through with this and become a "brand" instead of a service and/or shop. I really just wonder how long it will be before they do that, like how long until the boxes stop suddenly? Then how long until the Memeshop is gone? And, I don't know...A huge part of why I'm sort of doubting this will happen soon, is largely in part due to them only just recently adding USA Exclusives, and focusing on so many other things (like China). I mean, are they planning to phase things out for a year or two? ...And are their sales of their branded items SO amazing they can really justify selling just those items? 

I really hope @@biancardi gets a response. But I'm not sure Arthur is really someone that can offer us answers for all of this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Agree, this decision comes from on high....I doubt even the staff have been told what the long term plans are for the business (or even short term plans). At best guess they'd continue with the store and gradually increase the Memeproducts over the course of the next few months. As for boxes...while I'd love them to have a final box, I'm not sure we will see any new boxes again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why someone would want to effectively kill their own business I have no idea. Focusing on china, yes I could get that but boxes are what made the company, no their own products.

Russian roulette anyone?!


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 2, 2014)

It seems to me like the best option for them would have been to gradually throw in a few Meme-products in our boxes here and there, let us get hooked onto them, improve their customer service while keeping us addicted to boxes and slowly let us love their branded products too.

As it stands, I would have been interested in their Meme-products (the red/taupe eyeshadow in particular caught my eye), but with no way to even sample it in a Memebox, at that price range and shipping costs on top of it PLUS no VIP coupons to use? No way.

I'm no business major, but my family is entirely comprised of independent business owners and they taught me three things: one, listen to your customers; two, be honest; three, do what you do, and do it well. From my standpoint, Memebox is doing none of those things. Very disappointed.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the difference is starlooks &amp; julep always just included their own products.  They didn't curate boxes with other brands and then decide to make their own.


I know they did, I just couldn't think of any other brand specific sub boxes. 

I think becoming their own brand of cosmetics is a terrible idea. I wonder if this was the plan when they started, or if it's new? I wonder if their strategy was to get people hooked on Korean cosmetics through the boxes, then try to make us transition to their brand and shop by taking the boxes away? It really makes no sense though. I'm not loyal to Memebox the brand, it's Meme*boxes* that I want. There are so many other options for buying products and so many other brands, that I don't need Memebox the company to get my items. I'd miss having someone else curate the boxes and the value of memeboxes, but I can see someone else starting something similar.


----------



## crazycatlady82 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bye bye memebox. I can get better products for cheaper and faster than your independent products. Part of the fun of memebox was the surprise of different companies. Done.

I will not sub if they do a monthly box of their products. I like starlooks, partly because of their customer service-and memebox does not have good customer service. (And their gem liners are awesome, best ever)

I think memebox has a big ego right now and will quickly find that the market in the US is not as easy as they think...if they plan for the US.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ce la Vie


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Do they actually think Westerners will buy their make up? Really? Korean makeup is nothing exceptional. Thats why Koreans buy French and American makeup! This is no good!

This Skincare is what's amazing and that's mainly because they have fewer rules about what and how much of an ingredient can be put in!

As a top affiliate, I can count on one hand the amount of Mememakeup I sold. This Kevin guy is delusional if he thinks dropping everything for the Memebrand is going to produce a profit!

He seems out of touch with the actual market.

If Memebox did one box a month as a subscription (like MemeK-NOT their own brand box!), I would sign up. But I would not be buying anything else.

I didn't see a date on that article but I want to know when that guy got hired. Everything was fine until mid October.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes I've thought for a long time that it was an upper management change that lead to a lot of the things that happened and I also felt it was a (straight) male consultant who had no clue about the market he was taking on


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

@@biancardi Totally on point, dead on. Thank you for writing that, no matter the outcome.

Karl Loo has been quoted as saying really off things before--in one article he was said to have said that Korean cosmetics are great now because there's no beauty tradition in Korea (wtf get a clue)--I think he meant that there's no longstanding mass market tradition, but it came out all sorts of messed up (although it could have been the writer who bungled the statement).

I doubt that the change will be as sudden as people fear. Right now it seems that the issue is that they're moving some percentage of the company to California and don't want to talk about it until it's a done deal and most of these boxes ship. I don't think Memebox will go 100% Meme immediately. If they do, it will fail, obviously. It needs to be driven by fan support and that would take time. In any case, we have options. We have a million ways to get our kbeauty and non-kbeauty fix. And if this no longer is it, we get out of town, try not to watch it burn too long from a nearby hillside, and move somewhere else. Consumerism is a democracy--for once, we're the ones in control, so embrace that power.

But I'm not sounding the death knell for Memebox just yet. They're in a total clusterfluff right now due to disastrous PR control, but I want to sit back and see their next move. By...mid-February things should be much, much clearer, I think, and things may not be as bad as we expect.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

By mid February I'm just not going to care anymore...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 2, 2014)

Now this has gotten me to google and read all the articles on Memebox.


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 2, 2014)

princesskelly said:


> I can't even see my white inner lid! Its THAT messy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's ALL over... gonna be such a pain to clean it... and omg.. my lipstick was a little smashed up on top too! But just a little.. not as bad as yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I swatches it on my hand and it does turn a pretty pink.. but I'm scared of that brown color and don't know if it's a bacterial change or just chemical from temperature or whatever..


I had the same issue with my lippie too. I got the orange one, luckily it stayed orange but it got smooshed at the top too. I can't figured out how that happened because the lip stick is not broken and with the lid on you can't even twist it to get it to smoosh itself. I think I will chop off the top bit of it if I do ever use it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Why have I the urge to hum the imperial march from Star Wars...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

And as Hans Solo said

I have a bad feeling about this....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> And as Hans Solo said
> 
> I have a bad feeling about this....


Then it's time for us to move forth to the dark side


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 2, 2014)

Yep, I don't like the sound of it at all and, as many of you stated before, I cannot understand completely their business decisions. It's beyond me to understand why you would totally ruin sth that brought you so many customers and made you rich and successful. How can they think they can compete with so many well known and even cheaper brands?

It's just crazy...


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

Karl Loo started working in memebox in July (I checked linkedin)

It's a joke memebox selling only their own cosmetics... On the other hand, there are people who have already bought the lipt tints and the masks. I guess this is how memebox decides whether it's worth moving in a different direction. They may have the same profit as last month by selling their own cosmetics, even if they sell less.

I will miss memebox if this change takes place, but I will survive! I am sure I 'll find another place to satisfy my needs as a consumer!! But I don't say buy to memebox yet!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, lots of Memechatter today. I don't know how I feel about shifting the focus to Meme-branded items. Like many others on here, they have failed to wow me in that department. They excel at boxes. If they were going to shift to a production model, they should be hiring chemists and looking at making a true skincare line based on the products their box consumers go batty over, and then trying to figure out how they could provide them to us at a fraction of the cost. The reasonable cost and overall value of Memeboxes was what sucked me in to begin with. If I'm going to be paying $6USD + shipping for mediocre eyeshadow, I may as well re-join Ipsy/Topbox/etc.

On another note, I forgot who was discussing the Tinkerbell box, but I cannot wait for mine. The restock just shipped today. My girl's a dancer and come competition time, I'll be fully stocked with glitter and sparkle items lol.


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 2, 2014)

Silver lining: If they really, truly do become a retailer of only their own line of cosmetics, the warehouse will need to be cleared out. That could mean some sweet sales in 2015...and not just on CPM2 leftovers (heh).


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

I received my soothing sista today! The box was a bit torn but I quickly forgot about it when I saw that I got the purple lipstick!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the one I wanted! I really look forward to trying the products in this box!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Apple Mojito &amp; petite have shipped ...along with while you were sleeping restock. Postie going to be busy soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 2, 2014)

Way to shoot yourself in the foot Memebox. If they do stop making boxes and shift towards only selling their own range, I don't give them much time until they go under. Their products are quite expensive and they are not even a well know brand in that department! They will not be able to make themselves a place in this business.

On another note, my Tea tree passed through customs and will arrive tomorrow or on Thursday   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And my Chocolate mania restock, as well as my Blackout and Mojito boxes just shipped. I really hope they will be great - as great as the Next Thing in Skincare. Otherwise I will need some advice on great skincare from you guys   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 2, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> Silver lining: If they really, truly do become a retailer of only their own line of cosmetics, the warehouse will need to be cleared out. That could mean some sweet sales in 2015...and not just on CPM2 leftovers (heh).


Or all there warehouse items are going in the Black Friday boxes # 1 through 5, LOL


----------



## veritazy (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts, ladies.

I just don't feel like speculating things yet, but the lack of boxes did really get to us bad in November. I honestly think they will still do boxes in 2015 but with closer shipping like we saw for Thanksgiving. I don't mind that actually, it helps give us more instant gratification than a 2-month wait. 

Regardless, it's their decision and the Meme-K seem to have harnessed lots of Memeproduct fans. I'm not huge on makeup, but I do see some new moisturizer and hair treatment from their own brand. Hmmm...not sure what to comment. It's not like I've tried any of it.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 2, 2014)

The thing that bugs me is the fact that their makeup line stinks of making money and lacks any sort of love or passion for the products themselves. Hence the bland and cookie cutter products we can find anywhere. Bleh.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> By mid February I'm just not going to care anymore...


I think that's what they're banking on overall--good or bad, everything moves so quickly and people forget but enough stay on that they keep making money. ahahah Memebox cut out coupons and truly crazy deals since I joined the madness, people threatened to revolt, some left, and enough new people joined that they grew. That's not how I would do things, but there's a reason I didn't go into business! lol

Corporations exist to make money and we consumers are looking for the best deal--we're always locked in a battle for dominance unless there's another sort of relationship involved (I'm thinking of the good vibe relationship that I have with Avecko--I trust them to treat my orders right and even if someone could undercut their prices, I'd keep going with them because I know the people handling my stuff by now and the quality of their work). I think that the moment something better than Memebox arrives, people will flee. But for now, for many people, it's the best in the game (even if we want to walk away much of the time). I plan to just ride this for as long as it's the best, but keep my ears open to other things.

I had a tiny business that in retrospect was a minor kpop box company (it funded giveaways for my main blog). It was enormously, ridiculously time-consuming, made pretty much no money (not that that was the point, but still), and it was always one USPS mistake from being unprofitable--boxes are a tough business! I can see why Memebox would want to transition out of that. That said, I do not in any universe think that a purely Meme Product approach is at all wise. At this point, the US Memeshop seems to be accidentally sending LJH value sets to people who ordered Missha sets--this company can't handle basic handling and shipping, why do they think they can handle their own beauty line? hahahaha

Entrepreneurs and business people aren't always the brightest people (sometimes they are! but not always!), but they're often the most comfortable with taking risks. That's why startups are exciting and infuriating--they're run by people who are very comfortable with playing chicken, possibly driving good things into the ground or soaring spectacularly, and walking away to do something else no matter what in the end. This isn't some grande dame company we're dealing with--many folks here have children older than Memebox Korea! ahhahaha Memebox, please grow out of your terrible twos soon.

Time will tell. But, uh, let us know when you find something better because I think we all want in that car driving out of Memeland.  :drive:


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

They asked me to rate the support I got. I had to rate it as bad and unsatisfied.

I was so excited to be a VIP but nothing has come of it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Meme-K seem to have harnessed lots of Memeproduct fans


I think that the people on IG with the products were either sent them for review or due to a free sampling program. The reviews on Meme-K for the products seem to mostly be related to free sampling. I like the Memebox products, but I don't see what they're bringing to the game that's all that special--unless there's a major price difference.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> On another note, I forgot who was discussing the Tinkerbell box, but I cannot wait for mine. The restock just shipped today. My girl's a dancer and come competition time, I'll be fully stocked with glitter and sparkle items lol.


That was me and I certainly didn't mean to imply that Tinkerbell was a bad box.  If I was into glitter or wanted a great gift box for a girl, I'd be all over it.  But I read reviews and saw lots of pictures of the products and they're too sparklicious for my 56-year-old skin.  lol


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

It's very true that this is typical start up behavior.  The founder has the bright ideas but not the business sense.  Sometimes, they make good decisions in hiring advisors and decision-making employees and other times... well, not.  And that's what tends to make or break a startup, no matter how much money they get from investors.  If they're lucky, they'll got bought by a bigger company, if not it's a glorious (or terrifying) crash and burn.

Most start ups fail within three to five years.  This is Memebox in it's second year.  Terrible twos is right.

I personally don't think they'll stop doing boxes because that's what drags us in.  I don't think they'll make as many as we have seen but maybe one or two a week.

They've also gone to a lot of work to stock their shops and I can't see them cutting that off cold.  But then again... SQUIRREL!

It's obvious they want this Memebrand to work.  I don't think it's going to.  I hope they figure that out quickly, though.

Outside of those things, their customer service is dismal and their shipping is a complete disaster.  They are LUCKY some of us have stayed as long as we have!  We have put up with a LOT of crap that would be absolutely unacceptable in a more established business.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think that the people on IG with the products were either sent them for review or due to a free sampling program. The reviews on Meme-K for the products seem to mostly be related to free sampling. I like the Memebox products, but I don't see what they're bringing to the game that's all that special--unless there's a major price difference.


I agree - I did order the Pony Pallet &amp; 2 of their eyeshadows - but only because I am sucker for neutrals and plums

I've always stated that I would not mind memeproducts sprinkled in boxes - the F/W Natural Makeup could have used some of their eyeshadows and a blush, to be quite honest - and I might even buy a completely branded memebox box just to try out their skincare and makeup line.

but I would not want that to be all that there is....I still want neogen, mizon, proyou (I like that brand!) and even shara shara skincare (I must be the only one that doesn't mind it!! lol), purederm, pure smile (so long the latter 3 companies aren't making up the bulk of the box).... I would love it if they could sprinkle in more tonymoly, innisfree (hey, china gets innisfree, why can't we?), nature republic, skinfood, holika holika, plus really neat companies like Unni's recipe and the binu cook soap items.


----------



## had706 (Dec 2, 2014)

For whats it's worth they haven't majorly promoted their Memebox brand products to the global market IMO. They seem to be introducing them slowly to gauge the market. I mean Memebox K has a ton of them so I'm not saying they aren't coming our way but currently they are just a small portion of whats for sale by Memebox. Will be interested to see what happens.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> They asked me to rate the support I got. I had to rate it as bad and unsatisfied.
> 
> I was so excited to be a VIP but nothing has come of it.


When did you qualify for VIP? It's only Dec 2nd, so there's still time for VIP emails and such. Really, the last few months VIP hasn't really been anything special, so other than maybe a couple of coupons for shop orders, there's nothing to spend any VIP perks on anyways.


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

This product spreadsheet is making me realize I need to get my eyes tested and admit that it's time to get bifocals. I am struggling to find and read expiry dates. Perhaps the sheet doesn't need to be that complete.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

This month people haven't been asking if anyone has received the vip email. Is it because the codes are worthless at this moment or because people have given up on memebox or something else?

I didn't use my november codes, I don't have high hopes for the December ones... if there are any!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> This month people haven't been asking if anyone has received the vip email. Is it because the codes are worthless at this moment or because people have given up on memebox or something else?
> 
> I didn't use my november codes, I don't have high hopes for the December ones... if there are any!


Apathy in my case. Plus more anxious for my lookfantastic box


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> This month people haven't been asking if anyone has received the vip email. Is it because the codes are worthless at this moment or because people have given up on memebox or something else?
> 
> I didn't use my november codes, I don't have high hopes for the December ones... if there are any!


there are no boxes to use the codes on...the codes are useless right now


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, they did ask for recommendations for another collab so that one box at least in the future perhaps?(unless the person can ONLY select from their products then I fear that box would become the next CPM2 box!). They might release that before the end of the year? The VIP thing is a waste of time and I think they are phasing it out tbh. Do miss the early access to sales but I can live without it. They are probably testing the water with the global side of the business to see how profitable their own line would be before unleashing it full steam ahead in china - ultimately, I believe that's where they hope to make their millions as its closer geographically and they may be able to open manufacturing plants in china with subsidies etc.. They want that piece of the pie and to create a niche for themselves there. If memebox global goes down, its not a major blow as they will save on shipping etc..in the long term, it may well be a good move for them but at the expense of their global business unfortunately.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

latest email just now wants us to buy there xomemebox cosmetics make up only,

save big with december deals ,yep I'm saving 

    

 

 *Pony Shine Easy Glam Eyeshadow*
*SHOP NOW*
 ​ 

 *I'm Series Eyeshadow Set*
*SHOP NOW*
 ​ 

 *Get! Peachy Glow Pact
SHOP NOW*
 ​ 

 *I'm Series Blush Set
SHOP NOW*
 ​   *Save BIG with December Promotion Codes!*
*1. *$5 off on entire order when purchasing over 3 Memeboxes: *MEMEBUNDLE3* Click Here!
*2.* $8 off on entire order when purchasing over 4 Memeboxes: *MEMEBUNDLE4** *Click Here!
*3.* Free shipping on orders above $70 from Memeshop: *FREESHIPPING* Click here!
*4.* Free shipping on orders above $30 from USA SHOP: No code required 
*5. *20% off any USA SHOP order: *GIVETHANKS* Click here!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Am I odd but if I want to do BOGO 50% I want to do it on different items?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Am I odd but if I want to do BOGO 50% I want to do it on different items?


i don't think they understand bogo or bogof


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> When did you qualify for VIP? It's only Dec 2nd, so there's still time for VIP emails and such. Really, the last few months VIP hasn't really been anything special, so other than maybe a couple of coupons for shop orders, there's nothing to spend any VIP perks on anyways.


I qualified for VIP status in at the end of October. So in November I got the VIP codes and I think it was 4 free points in total and a preview of one box (Next best thing in skincare). Since then, nothing and it's 2nd December and no new codes. As previously mentioned they're probably waiting til the sales end.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

They need to stop with the bundle codes as there's no boxes to apply them to.

I also can't use their US only free shipping on US shop orders over $30 as I'm in the UK, nor can I use the 20% off shop orders with code GIVETHANKS.

So, as a global customer, their codes for me personally are pretty much worthless.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I qualified for VIP status in at the end of October. So in November I got the VIP codes and I think it was 4 free points in total and a preview of one box (Next best thing in skincare). Since then, nothing and it's 2nd December and no new codes. As previously mentioned they're probably waiting til the sales end.


Last month it looks like codes came out on the 6th, although I think some got their email a day earlier than I did.  There's still time.  Lots of time since there aren't any boxes to purchase.

They really need to separate their email lists so that only US customers get the darn USA Shop codes.  

The bundle codes have been around for months and months.  They should modify them, though.  Especially if they're going to only do a box or two a week release.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

OH NO - Just read in the email that the "sale" continues til 7th December! That means no new box on Friday I guess.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

And probably no VIP codes til then either.  If they come at all.  I agree with another poster that they're probably phasing out the VIP thing.  Compared to what I've heard of in previous months, November's VIPs got not a lot.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

They're extremely behind on everything right now, I don't think we have any reason to believe they won't send out the VIP codes. It's only the 2nd, they've taken long before to send out codes, and we know they're far more behind than usual at the moment.

I don't think the current sale is any sort of indicator as to whether or not we'll see new boxes this week. As long as they're not releasing a Meme branded item, I think there's a possibility of a new box. They did say we'd get new boxes each week, and technically we have so far.

The coupons for boxes may not be very useful right now, but we've always had the ability to use them. Unless they stop releasing boxes completely, I don't see why they should take them down. I mean we still have the option of buying as many boxes as needed to use the coupons on the site (and our VIP codes when we receive them), but obviously no one wants a bunch of CP2's and some unwanted restocks.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 2, 2014)

Plus if they weren't going to do boxes anymore then why give us the $3 off boxes golden tickets that expire end of March. I think there will still be boxes, probably not as many as they were releasing before. This lack of boxes could be a test to see how many people would order from the shop. I don't know, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

cfisher.  True, I just think the bundle codes were more useful when there were like 10-12 boxes to choose from.

Anyways I thought I'd think of something positive to say:

*The Elizavecca set looks awesome and I'm lucky I managed to get one

*The Benson set that came yesterday looks very good but I'm a bit scared to use it because it comes across as really 'proper', I mean like 'proper skin care' and really posh and I don't want to waste any of it.

*The 'next best thing in skincare' box looks fantastic

I still love Memebox.  Honestly, if they only released one box between now and Crimbo, and made it a Christmas box, and I managed to get one before they sold out, and all would be forgiven.  I'm serious!  I'd be happy with just a Christmas box this month.  December is an expensive month anyways, so if they did that, I'd just get the Christmas box and be content with that and come back to the site in January.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

Just noticed CPM2 back up to $23!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

They should do it bogof with upgrade to express.... Tbh I might buy it then and give it to my bridesmaids lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think memebox really thinks everything through... Having the golden tickets and $3 off is not a guarantee that they will release boxes! They will have enough cpm2 we can use the code on! lol!

As I don't see how they are going to prepare one luckybox per month if they are going to release 4-5 boxes per month (1 per week-every Friday), but they have already sold a bundle! It's more like "sounds like a great idea, let's do it and we see how it goes!"


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Just noticed CPM2 back up to $23!


Do you think that people were buying like crazy the box and they were forced to stop the offer?!?! lol! They can even sell it for $10, I am not buying one!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Do you think that people were buying like crazy the box and they were forced to stop the offer?!?! lol! They can even sell it for $10, I am not buying one!!


It was part of the Black Friday thing, they said it was a limited time offer. So I really think they just did that to make it seem like it was some great deal they were generously offering us.

Give it a few days...They'll try a new trick with that box. Whether it's a new cover *groan*, another discount we get 10 emails about, or some sort of value set where we can only get new boxes if we pair it with CP2, who knows.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

cfisher said:


> or some sort of value set where we can only get new boxes if we pair it with CP2, who knows.


Don't give them ideas!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol I just realized that Karl Loo is head of whatever whatever for Memebox. Not just Memebox Global, it seems, but Memebox. Meaning that even if his statements as reported in the article reflect the company's goals, the whole shifting from boxes to Memeproducts could be mostly related to the Meme-K product deluge and not a change of strategy for Meme-Global.

It's funny that today of all days Meme-Global decided to ask fans on IG for photos of fav Memeproducts (meaning their own branded stuff I guess?). Ha what a PR disaster.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Lol I posted the cherry blossom


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

Man I wish they`d sell that box at $10! Or a Bogo, I`d get a couple just to have more serum and apple cream! I actually kinda like that lipstick crayon too... good thing I got a K-Style 4 box, eh? hur hur


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

I have the two orange crayons and they are okay tbh


----------



## veritazy (Dec 2, 2014)

@ You are right about IG..it seems the ladies did get free samples to review. They are often really pretty, beauty gurus with exceptional makeup and selca skills! *admires* And because of that their fans/followers are purchasing the Memeproducts, trusting their fav bloggers/ig-er. Alot of those small blog sites on Korean web engines seem to mention they saw so-and-so's photo and couldn't resist.. I think it works on the Korean audience because they have similar skin tones and hence its easier to predict the color payoff etc. 

@@Jane George always love fast shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And hun, the LF box you recommended is on its way for sure~ Got the email. *excited*


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

I got hot pink and it's a nice color, really bright and smooth. Hoping for another color when my K-Style arrives tomorrow. The eyeshadow? Could give it as a gift... to a kid... cause I can't imagine using that much. Maybe a highlighter since you can hardly see it!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

My son has run off with my eyeshadow lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My son has run off with my eyeshadow lol


Edward is my favorite person right now. I love this!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 2, 2014)

In regards to the article, part of me thinks this could all be a strategic business ploy to do some damage control. Remember back in the day when Memebox messed up big time when almost everyone not in the US/CA was being hit by massive customs charges? People were SO mad, and I even recall some petitions and calls to local authorities being made to report Meme's unlawful behavior. What did Memebox do? They stopped shipping to countries outside of US_ [and Canada? I don't remember]_, without giving any official explanations, refunds, CS email back-and-forths etc. Yes, they fixed some of their mistakes and issues during that downtime, but there was no communication about it, and most people who had to pay those high tax charges never got refunds, but suddenly everything was forgotten and forgiven when a few weeks later they resumed shipping to Europe and other parts of the world. Note, that this affected only the unhappy customers.

Who are the unhappy customers now? Pretty much the entire Memebox Global community. What are they supposedly going to do? Stop selling things that normally make us happy. Heck, for the comedic effect, they could've said they will carry Meme-brand and Shara Shara from now on. I won't be surprised if in a few weeks, maybe a month, we will hear something along the lines of_ "Well, you guys really wanted those boxes and non Meme-items in the shop, so we decided to scrap the idea. See, we're listening to you?" _All of a sudden, the community will be happy again, and they'll forget about CPM leftovers being stuffed down our throats, and CS issues, and delayed boxes, and items being sent to wrong addresses. 

What I'm trying to say is, Karl is not an idiot, and I highly doubt Memebox wants to lose money _[a lot of it!]_. They won't go down that route, and if they do, it will be very unfortunate for them.

Edited to add: The article specifically mentions that they'll only carry their own brand of products. What are people doing right now after reading the article? Probably using their points and discounts on remaining boxes and in Memeshop. And suddenly, Memeshop is now doing well, even though everything is still as overpriced as ever! Do you see the pattern here, or am I just reading too much into it?

Edit #2: By the way, Golden Tickets are valid only on boxes and they expire on March 31st. Just sayin'.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 2, 2014)

OiiO said:


> In regards to the article, part of me thinks this could all be a strategic business ploy to do some damage control. Remember back in the day when Memebox messed up big time when almost everyone not in the US/CA was being hit by massive customs charges? People were SO mad, and I even recall some petitions and calls to local authorities being made to report Meme's unlawful behavior. What did Memebox do? They stopped shipping to countries outside of US_ [and Canada? I don't remember]_, without giving any official explanations, refunds, CS email back-and-forths etc. Yes, they fixed some of their mistakes and issues during that downtime, but there was no communication about it, and most people who had to pay those high tax charges never got refunds, but suddenly everything was forgotten and forgiven when a few weeks later they resumed shipping to Europe and other parts of the world. Note, that this affected only the unhappy customers.
> 
> Who are the unhappy customers now? Pretty much the entire Memebox Global community. What are they supposedly going to do? Stop selling things that normally make us happy. Heck, for the comedic effect, they could've said they will carry Meme-brand and Shara Shara from now on. I won't be surprised if in a few weeks, maybe a month, we will hear something along the lines of_ "Well, you guys really wanted those boxes and non Meme-items in the shop, so we decided to scrap the idea. See, we're listening to you?" _All of a sudden, the community will be happy again, and they'll forget about CPM leftovers being stuffed down our throats, and CS issues, and delayed boxes, and items being sent to wrong addresses.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm convinced by this....I don't think they're just pretending that their strategy is to sell only Memeproducts. I reckon if they change their minds and reinstate the general shop and boxes, it will be because the plan to sell only Memeproducts doesn't work out. I really don't believe they've planned this elaborate scheme for damage control reasons.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

Tomorrow we should have spoilers for the blackout box, right? I can't wait to see what's inside the black out box, the dirty gal and the hair salon! These are the three boxes that I immediately said, I want them!!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

and apple mojito!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

@@OiiO I do think to an extent they're taking advantage of this situation. But there is also a ton of stuff going on behind the scenes right now, as there has been for a bit now.

I don't think they planned this to begin with, but I think while their focus is on China, and whatever is going on with their warehouse situation, they're taking advantage of clearing out whatever they can. Plus, the holiday sets and trying to push shop sales makes sense, especially this time of year.

I definitely don't think there was any real plan behind all of this though. And I definitely don't think Memebox is some evil genius. They make too many silly, unnecessary mistakes for me to believe that.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

yep i hope i wake up to some tracking of boxes, late boxes or just recent boxes.i currently have 17 parcels on aftership, so if my bundles can ship faster id be happy to receive something at least.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Edward is my favorite person right now. I love this!


He is a wonderful boy. Bad taste in makeup though.


----------



## avarier (Dec 2, 2014)

Memespies.. why don't you use some of the feedback from here about the situation?

Memebox news is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 2, 2014)

OiiO said:


> In regards to the article, part of me thinks this could all be a strategic business ploy to do some damage control. Remember back in the day when Memebox messed up big time when almost everyone not in the US/CA was being hit by massive customs charges? People were SO mad, and I even recall some petitions and calls to local authorities being made to report Meme's unlawful behavior. What did Memebox do? They stopped shipping to countries outside of US_ [and Canada? I don't remember]_, without giving any official explanations, refunds, CS email back-and-forths etc. Yes, they fixed some of their mistakes and issues during that downtime, but there was no communication about it, and most people who had to pay those high tax charges never got refunds, but suddenly everything was forgotten and forgiven when a few weeks later they resumed shipping to Europe and other parts of the world. Note, that this affected only the unhappy customers.
> 
> Who are the unhappy customers now? Pretty much the entire Memebox Global community. What are they supposedly going to do? Stop selling things that normally make us happy. Heck, for the comedic effect, they could've said they will carry Meme-brand and Shara Shara from now on. I won't be surprised if in a few weeks, maybe a month, we will hear something along the lines of_ "Well, you guys really wanted those boxes and non Meme-items in the shop, so we decided to scrap the idea. See, we're listening to you?" _All of a sudden, the community will be happy again, and they'll forget about CPM leftovers being stuffed down our throats, and CS issues, and delayed boxes, and items being sent to wrong addresses.
> 
> ...


Not convinced either. I don't believe this is their "plan". - but if it is, again then that would be sneaky , which would be the nail in coffin for me, which it already has. The only way Memebox/shop would be 2nd on my list, is if they started releasing mass boxes in the coming days, and we all know that won't happen. I believe (IMO) that this was never mean't to be long term. How do you get a crap load of money to start your own brand?? Mass market and give people what they want MEMEBOXES!!!(New beauty products from Korea for 23-32$ a box!!- yay..) - They got there money, now there just getting greedy, which will probably not turn out too pretty for them unless they get back to what they were doing, selling Memeboxes! I' mean you can't just sell a product that makes you famous and brings in a million dollars in what? 1 year and than say HEY, Were going to sell socks now instead of the t-shirts while ditching the t-shirts....! Yea... that won't work for very long.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 2, 2014)

How do you find the tracking before Memebox posts the number? I have a DHL bundle shipping today.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 2, 2014)

avarier said:


> Memespies.. why don't you use some of the feedback from here about the situation?
> 
> Memebox news is sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love how they use things posted on here to make things more difficult for us, and to take away certain "perks."

But they hardly ever use any of the great advice given. ...Only the stuff the only benefits them.

I wish people that weren't registered/didn't post couldn't read this thread at times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> He is a wonderful boy. Bad taste in makeup though.
> 
> My tracking still isn't on DHL... Don't think it has been sent yet


mine neither, any of them ,I'm sure edward will get over it, he is at the age where he will do whatever, prime age for him to put your underwear on from the laundry basket and act like nothing is going on,so make up is no issue.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 2, 2014)

I just figured out that the article was from July.  

And I can definitively say that Memebox made far more money selling boxes in October than they did in November, relying on shop sales.  So if they wanted a "where do people spend their money" example, they got it.  From a global Memebox perspective, anyway, I don't know how MemeChina is doing.

So we may be fussed over nothing but it's a good fuss (as my MIL likes to say).

I have some interesting thoughts on Karl Loo...  He's never been with a company longer than 2 years and none of the companies he's been with are still in business.

Oh, and he's all about "innovative social media blitzes".  So maybe he's behind the whole CutiePie/youtubers who know nothing about kbeauty thing?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine neither, any of them ,I'm sure edward will get over it, he is at the age where he will do whatever, prime age for him to put your underwear on from the laundry basket and act like nothing is going on,so make up is no issue.


nah he doesnt wear it. he just steals. he once took a fancy to me four new lip butters and I had real difficulty getting them back


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I have some interesting thoughts on Karl Loo...  He's never been with a company longer than 2 years and none of the companies he's been with are still in business.


lol!!! We should warn memebox!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 2, 2014)

Not a great indictment then for Karl Loo - and they hired him why exactly then?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Tomorrow we should have spoilers for the blackout box, right? I can't wait to see what's inside the black out box, the dirty gal and the hair salon! These are the three boxes that I immediately said, I want them!!!


I didn't get these, nor Apple Mojito, but am looking forward to seeing what y'all get.  Closer to my heart, Cleo &amp; Empress should ship in four days.  Pleasepleaseplease have a milk product and a snake product in Cleopatra!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

Can anyone actually find the boxes as shipped?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Can anyone actually find the boxes as shipped?


mine say ready and ready for shipping,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 2, 2014)

But not on DHL which worries me as they always show up by about 2pm gmt


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 2, 2014)

Jane George said:


> But not on DHL which worries me


no nothing,or any other tracking sites, so incase they changed to ups like america, nada nothing,


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Not a great indictment then for Karl Loo - and they hired him why exactly then?


in the article, it sounds like he and the Memebox CEO are buddies.


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> mine say ready and ready for shipping,


mine too... and i have express shipping for both wtf/w&amp;c and the blackout/mojito.. and yet.. NOTHING ugh...


----------



## seachange (Dec 2, 2014)

mine Apple mojito has tracking assigned &amp; shows completed, but it's standard


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I just figured out that the article was from July.
> 
> And I can definitively say that Memebox made far more money selling boxes in October than they did in November, relying on shop sales. So if they wanted a "where do people spend their money" example, they got it. From a global Memebox perspective, anyway, I don't know how MemeChina is doing.
> 
> ...


I think it's pretty normal for people in the startup world to bump around a bit--it would be more of a problem if he couldn't move from one job to the next easily.

I don't think Memebox has enough control to be evil and genius-like. That would require coordination and a centralized business "brain" at the heart of the operation.

He certainly contacted a YouTuber publicly on Twitter about collab, so it's totally possible he's behind that wreck of an idea.

Honestly, this Memeproducts thing is the story we're talking about and meanwhile Meme Global is moving into California like a gift horse. hahahahha


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I didn't get these, nor Apple Mojito, but am looking forward to seeing what y'all get. Closer to my heart, Cleo &amp; Empress should ship in four days. Pleasepleaseplease have a milk product and a snake product in Cleopatra!


 yes can't wait for cleopatra box, I missed the empress and had to get it with Wonder Woman


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> yes can't wait for cleopatra box, I missed the empress and had to get it with Wonder Woman


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> yes can't wait for cleopatra box, I missed the empress and had to get it with Wonder Woman milk bath pleaseeeee, due date is the 16 dec?





Mahsa said:


> I've ordered empress's secret and Wonder Woman bundle, they are dispatched on the 16fh, I can't wait! I'm just waiting for the mojito and blackout to be spoiled I can't wait!


You're right -- now shipping is listed as December 16th, not the 6th like it's said for months.

*** edited because I'm an idjit ***


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> You're right -- now shipping is listed as December 16th, not the 6th like it's said for months.
> 
> That can't be good.  :angry:



I have my boxes all in my google calendar - empress/cleo/ww were all slotted to ship out on the 16th.  The 6th is a saturday and memebox doesn't ship out on saturdays..

I looked at my blog, as I always put the description &amp; shipping dates when they release a new box - it was set at the 16th.

_Let’s take things way, way back to ancient Korean times. Queens in ancient Korea used a chock full of nature’s most precious ingredients to beautify and enhance their natural beauty. Various ancient herbs, oriental medicines, flowers, rice powders and more natural and effective recipes were prized among the royalty, and their effectiveness and potency is still prevalent today.  Designed to enhance the skin’s regeneration, revitalization, anti-inflammation, and hydration functions, this royal box will surely leave you with a beautiful and enchanting glow. Unbox The Empress’s Secrets box to reveal the mystical beauty secrets and solutions  of the east!  [shipping starts Dec 16th]_


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I've ordered empress's secret and Wonder Woman bundle, they are dispatched on the 16fh, I can't wait! I'm just waiting for the mojito and blackout to be spoiled I can't wait!


 think the wonder maybe more makeup and cleopatra skin care? Missed the mojito and blackout the bank said no


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have my boxes all in my google calendar - empress/cleo/ww were all slotted to ship out on the 16th.  The 6th is a saturday and memebox doesn't ship out on saturdays..
> 
> I looked at my blog, as I always put the description &amp; shipping dates when they release a new box - it was set at the 16th.
> 
> _Let’s take things way, way back to ancient Korean times. Queens in ancient Korea used a chock full of nature’s most precious ingredients to beautify and enhance their natural beauty. Various ancient herbs, oriental medicines, flowers, rice powders and more natural and effective recipes were prized among the royalty, and their effectiveness and potency is still prevalent today.  Designed to enhance the skin’s regeneration, revitalization, anti-inflammation, and hydration functions, this royal box will surely leave you with a beautiful and enchanting glow. Unbox The Empress’s Secrets box to reveal the mystical beauty secrets and solutions  of the east!  [shipping starts Dec 16th]_


Woops!  Methinks it's time for new glasses for me.  I could've sworn it's said the 6th, but you're right -- Saturday shipping?  Nope.  Thanks.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> think the wonder maybe more makeup and cleopatra skin care? Missed the mojito and blackout the bank said no


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Woops! Methinks it's time for new glasses for me. I could've sworn it's said the 6th, but you're right -- Saturday shipping? Nope. Thanks.


It's been in my calender as the 16th forever too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Don't I really wanted the empress box sounds fabulous, got tracking for the best new thing in skin care it's on a plane


----------



## wadedl (Dec 2, 2014)

I did not hear the doorbell or the mailman did not knock and I have to go pick up my Wine and Cheese tomorrow!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Don't I really wanted the empress box sounds fabulous, got tracking for the best new thing in skin care it's on a plane


I really want the next best thing - I didn't even consider ordering it and now I really like it - also empties looks amazing too!

I wish mojito and blackout would be spoiled soon!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

@@biancardi - the description gives the impression were going to receive this (possibly) amazing box. Here's to hoping Memebox doesn't drop the ball!!!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I did not hear the doorbell or the mailman did not knock and I have to go pick up my Wine and Cheese tomorrow!


On the bright side it's arrived! I'm still waiting for 3 boxes to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi - the description gives the impression were going to receive this (possibly) amazing box. Here's to hoping Memebox doesn't drop the ball!!!


The description is wonderful isn't it! I really hope they don't drop the ball with these sets


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I really want the next best thing - I didn't even consider ordering it and now I really like it - also empties looks amazing too!
> 
> I wish mojito and blackout would be spoiled soon!


 worried about buying some boxes in case items from old boxes show up


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> worried about buying some boxes in case items from old boxes show up


It's been a gamble for a while, but it seems things might be looking up with the newer boxes


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2014)

a little walk down memory lane - they do have good copywriters..

cleo:

Have you ever wondered what the secret is behind the timeless beauty of the famous ancient Egyptian Queen, Cleopatra? Her ancient skin and body beauty rituals made her the most coveted and celebrated woman of her time, making her historically famous as the spellbinding enchantress that held Caesar hostage by her blinding beauty.   This box explodes with Cleopatra’s most celebrated ancient skin and body beautifying secrets that transcends time, all made with the most natural, effective, and gentle ingredients, to give your skin an everlasting radiance and enchanting glow, and keep your body and skin supple, firm and smooth to touch!   [shipping starts Dec 16th]

wonder woman

Yes, we have pores. Yes, we have shadow, and the list of imperfections go on and on. We could all really go for that extra 30 minutes of sleep just about right now, but when time doesn’t allow for extra beauty snooze time, this box full of beauty maximizers will get you from tired and dull-looking to wonderfully gorgeous and healthy-looking with just one use!  Bursting with skincare and makeup strengtheners, and water-proof, sweat-proof, fight-proof, and FOOL-PROOF makeup and multi-taskers, people will really get wondering about how you look so, so good despite lack of sleep and all. While most of us won’t be fighting crime and evil anytime soon like Wonder Woman, let us triumph over daily evils – late-night working, past midnight studying, baby-watching, and ahem, partying – and celebrate everyday with the real Wonder Women of the world – YOU! [shipping starts Dec 16th]

wish upon a mask - I do hope they don't mess this up like they did with miracle masks

When skin doesn’t look as good as you want it to, wish upon a mask for blissful skin happiness! You can do the A to Z of skin care perfect skin, but one really good facial mask can do all that, in just 10 minutes! When skin gets flushed, cracked, or looks not-so-good, these masks do a blockbuster job of transforming dull, dry, and flakey skin into some sort of smooth radiant miracle. Sure you look stupid for maybe…10 minutes? but hey, it’s like having a luxurious facial in your own bathroom! We say it’s totally worth it! Try our top mask picks, brimming with essential vitamins, minerals, and antioxidants, for an extraordinary skin makeover! [shipping starts Dec 10th]

and finally, the one where we will all stay up late for to see spoilers...

[SIZE=medium]*Memebox Special #65 Apple Mojito $19[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=medium]Recipe for beautiful:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1. Apple Mojito Box[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2. Willingness to discover K-Beauty[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And you’ve got a fatal attraction.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Let loose and grab this Apple Mojito Box! There’s no alcohol necessary to turn you into an addict, because this box is packed with a healthy crush of high-energy refreshing fruit mixes that levels up your beauty! Bursting with skin and body healthy mixes, this box contains all things all of the best beauty wonders to pamper your skin and body! You’ll surely be asking for the second rounds![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Memebox Special #66 Petit Treasures $19*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Yes, we know. We’re going overboard with our cute cosmetics obsession. But, what can we say? We’ve discovered another batch of rare but beautiful treasures that will give you an A+ in beauty, and this time, they’re all miniature! So petite and cute, yet so intense and effective, these beautifying trinkets will fit your makeup pouch so that you can stay beautiful everyday and everywhere.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Up your game in beauty with petite beauty treasures![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Memebox Special #67 Black Box $19*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Black is still the new black![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]If intensity is your game, take the challenge with this Black Box. Say bye-bye to Miss Plain Jane and turn up the drama in your beauty routine with this Black Box! Packed with all things beauty in the color black that you can imagine, you’ll be surprised at how much intensity this awesome box brings! [/SIZE]


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

I see more Appletox and black soap in my future......


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Would never have found out about meme if it's wasnt for youtube the appley box sounds fun, Appletox it's it all good for dry com skin?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Would never have found out about meme if it's wasnt for youtube the appley box sounds fun, Appletox it's it all good for dry com skin?


Me too, so random Baily van der veen got one, I liked it I looked into it and the rest is history, the strange thing it she isn't into Korean skincare at all she just got a box for review


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 2, 2014)

I think the Black Food Ettang modeling mask is basically guaranteed to be in Black Out -- wasn't that the one that was taken out of the modeling mask kits?


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Me too, so random Baily van der veen got one, I liked it I looked into it and the rest is history, the strange thing it she isn't into Korean skincare at all she just got a box for review


 sad can't buy the box we liked/ saw on YouTube love the whole cute Totoro thing some Korean skincare has, love the etude house castle hand cream it's sooo cute found them on ebay


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am hoping for another appletox! It's really helping the dry patches on my face! Also... just braved the rose scent of my Etude House hand cream (not my favorite scent) and holy shhiiiii.... I must own ALL OF THEM! I have horrible eczema (cracks and bleeds!!) and my hands have not felt this soft in ages! It's actually lasting too, since most creams absorb in and my hands dry up again super fast. Do they have a hand cream that's the same formula but in a bigger container? Must go on a hunt tonight!
 

I have Wonder Woman on order. Purchased mostly because my husband is a HUGE Wonder Woman fan and told me to order it, even paid for it lol! The only time he's taken interest in my love of memeboxes! I hope they keep with the skincare being in there, since I hardly have anything. I really need a good night cream. I also am waiting anxiously for upcoming box spoilers!

*edit* Just checked and my Apple Mojito/Petite Treasures bundle has shipped! Whoohoo!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

Blackout/Petit Treasures come to meeeeee.

Seriously I haven't had express boxes in a while and cute wishlist JUST rolled in yesterday. I'm needed some fresh new boxes up in here. I'm hoping Blackout is way better than I expect it to be.

I'm still worried about these boxes in general considering they were randomly only $19 with no explanation as to why.

When the Scent boxes came out and were cheaper, they specified that they contained less product...so I'm hoping that these were just a good price in general and maybe include lower valued (but still nice) items?

Ah I'm so stinkin curious!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Blackout/Petit Treasures come to meeeeee.
> 
> Seriously I haven't had express boxes in a while and cute wishlist JUST rolled in yesterday. I'm needed some fresh new boxes up in here. I'm hoping Blackout is way better than I expect it to be.
> 
> ...


^^ everything I'm feeling


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 2, 2014)

Hate waiting where's that teleport for memeboxes no flies please


----------



## moosie (Dec 2, 2014)

I am DYING for Apple Mojito and Blackout spoilers!  I have both coming standard shipping (bought each at separate times instead of a bundle).


----------



## OiiO (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Blackout/Petit Treasures come to meeeeee.
> 
> Seriously I haven't had express boxes in a while and cute wishlist JUST rolled in yesterday. I'm needed some fresh new boxes up in here. I'm hoping Blackout is way better than I expect it to be.
> 
> ...


Next Best Thing was only $23 and it turned out to be one of the best boxes ever released, so maybe those $19 boxes will be good, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know if we will see spoilers tonight it was only released yesterday, it morning in Australia - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## blinded (Dec 2, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I am hoping for another appletox! It's really helping the dry patches on my face! Also... just braved the rose scent of my Etude House hand cream (not my favorite scent) and holy shhiiiii.... I must own ALL OF THEM! I have horrible eczema (cracks and bleeds!!) and my hands have not felt this soft in ages! It's actually lasting too, since most creams absorb in and my hands dry up again super fast. Do they have a hand cream that's the same formula but in a bigger container? Must go on a hunt tonight!
> 
> I have Wonder Woman on order. Purchased mostly because my husband is a HUGE Wonder Woman fan and told me to order it, even paid for it lol! The only time he's taken interest in my love of memeboxes! I hope they keep with the skincare being in there, since I hardly have anything. I really need a good night cream. I also am waiting anxiously for upcoming box spoilers!
> 
> *edit* Just checked and my Apple Mojito/Petite Treasures bundle has shipped! Whoohoo!


@@juless231 Which etude house hand creams? I have one of the "Oh Happy Day" hand creams and I'm considering buying the rest of the set because I love the scent so much. It really is a tiny tube of cream though.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 2, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


>





Bunbunny said:


> Hey, take a look at this article.
> 
> Goodbye, Memebox! Nice knowing you!


Yeah I won't be sticking around for that, I came for the boxes, I stay for the boxes, I will leave when the boxes leave.

I have to wonder if this is accurate info, I struggle to believe that the people running the show are that confident that they can run a global business with just their products.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

I have fallen to the siren song of the 7 seconds sheets. I tried to hold out, I really did. I can't afford an addiction like that! But...I need themmmmm. haahhaha I received some review points, so they cushioned the blow. Plus it's the only product right now that still has a "free gift" label next to free shipping? Whatever, I just want the speedy sheets.

I tried Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack the other night (I know, I waited FOREVER!) and it was divine--I'm going to compare it to my LJH Probiotics sleeping cream and the LadyKin Vanpir Water Sleeping Mask from a recent box. This will be fun...


----------



## juless231 (Dec 2, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@juless231 Which etude house hand creams? I have one of the "Oh Happy Day" hand creams and I'm considering buying the rest of the set because I love the scent so much. It really is a tiny tube of cream though.


Sorry! It's the little castle hand creams!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 2, 2014)

The Cleopatra box is really quite the box of my dreams. The idea of it. I hope they don't mess it up!! I decided i am basing my future with memebox off of the success/failure of that box... Its a good measure to see if me + memebox are on the same page.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

I wish the Benton value set would come back in stock with gift and free shipping I want another one so badly!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 2, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> The Cleopatra box is really quite the box of my dreams. The idea of it. I hope they don't mess it up!! I decided i am basing my future with memebox off of the success/failure of that box... Its a good measure to see if me + memebox are on the same page.


For me it's the empress's secrets box, I love the concept of it, if they pull it off it will be amazing!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 2, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I have fallen to the siren song of the 7 seconds sheets. I tried to hold out, I really did. I can't afford an addiction like that! But...I need themmmmm. haahhaha I received some review points, so they cushioned the blow. Plus it's the only product right now that still has a "free gift" label next to free shipping? Whatever, I just want the speedy sheets.
> 
> I tried Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack the other night (I know, I waited FOREVER!) and it was divine--I'm going to compare it to my LJH Probiotics sleeping cream and the LadyKin Vanpir Water Sleeping Mask from a recent box. This will be fun...


Yesss they are amazing and perfect and probably my all-time favorite product I've ever received through Memebox! I'm on my FIFTH container, and I'm trying very hard to conserve them to the best of my ability, but it's so hard!


----------



## dandeliondreams (Dec 2, 2014)

did anyone who got the Benton set get two essences instead of one essence and one steam cream?


----------



## avarier (Dec 2, 2014)

dandeliondreams said:


> did anyone who got the Benton set get two essences instead of one essence and one steam cream?


Oh good grief. Please don't tell me they're messing these up! Mine should arrive tomorrow, but depending on my mail lady's mood I may or may not get just a pink card. Last time she stuffed the box violently into the mailbox and I had to yank it out. Apparently, she came sometime during the night. Never figured out why our mail was out there at 7am the next day.

Will find out tomorrow hopefully what I got..


----------



## avarier (Dec 2, 2014)

I didn't notice this until I looked at the value holiday page just now:

"Disclaimer: All Value Sets shown on this page come with free shipping. Offers valid while supplies last. Offer may be modified or discontinued any time without notice."

I feel a strange sense of foreshadowing...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Yesss they are amazing and perfect and probably my all-time favorite product I've ever received through Memebox! I'm on my FIFTH container, and I'm trying very hard to conserve them to the best of my ability, but it's so hard!


Woooow--that's quite a recommendation! Yes, you and @@veritazy convinced me that I must try these. I'm still going to work on trying to make home assembled Blithe 7 seconds pads, but I think I need to try the real deal cough "for the sake of comparison." hhhahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 2, 2014)

dandeliondreams said:


> did anyone who got the Benton set get two essences instead of one essence and one steam cream?


Groan. The Memeshop also apparently sent people who ordered Missha sets LJH sets instead. What is going on in that warehouse?!?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

When I read this I ran to double check my Benton set, mine is ok, I'm interested to see what happens with other people's and how it will be dealt with....


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Not my photo of memebox own brand



Spoiler



ok memebox you are killing me with your lip products I want them so bad! I hope they are quality and decent prices 5/6$ range but I am a sucker for chubby lipsticks and the top colour couod be amazing!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh good grief. Please don't tell me they're messing these up! Mine should arrive tomorrow, but depending on my mail lady's mood I may or may not get just a pink card. Last time she stuffed the box violently into the mailbox and I had to yank it out. Apparently, she came sometime during the night. Never figured out why our mail was out there at 7am the next day.
> 
> Will find out tomorrow hopefully what I got..


Do you think it might have been misdelivered to a neighbor's house and then they put it in your mailbox late at night when they found it? That's happened to me (though the neighbor just left the box on my porch, didn't try to stuff it into the mailbox!).


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> I didn't notice this until I looked at the value holiday page just now:
> 
> "Disclaimer: All Value Sets shown on this page come with free shipping. Offers valid while supplies last. Offer may be modified or discontinued any time without notice."
> 
> I feel a strange sense of foreshadowing...


I've noticed a lot more disclaimers lately--I think Memebox has just recently learned to cover their butts when they offer these deals, since disclaimers are pretty normal for most companies and Memebox did not used to include them in emails or on pages about deals/sales.


----------



## avarier (Dec 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Do you think it might have been misdelivered to a neighbor's house and then they put it in your mailbox late at night when they found it? That's happened to me (though the neighbor just left the box on my porch, didn't try to stuff it into the mailbox!).


Doubt it. It was my box and all of our normal mail. My tracking page hadn't even shown delivered until after. It was really weird.



Mahsa said:


> Not my photo of memebox own brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG why isn't that thing wearing pants?!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> *Doubt it. It was my box and all of our normal mail. My tracking page hadn't even shown delivered until after. It was really weird.*
> 
> OMG why isn't that thing wearing pants?!


That is weird... I'm just imagining your grumpy mail lady remembering your mail in the middle of the night and dropping it off at your house in her pajamas!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

@@avarier I'm so cosmetics obsessed I didnt even notice! It's memebox related I wouldn't expect anything less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> That is weird... I'm just imagining your grumpy mail lady remembering your mail in the middle of the night and dropping it off at your house in her pajamas!


I wish my mail could be delivered at night, my local post office doesn't have the early pickup option, and there are no electronic 24x7 lockers available close to home or work, so I can only pickup my boxes on Saturday morning or sometimes on Friday


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 3, 2014)

Ladies, I am new to the million step Korean skincare ritual... For those familiar with the routine where in the process do you recommend using a beeswax balm such as Egyptian Magic?


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Ladies, I am new to the million step Korean skincare ritual... For those familiar with the routine where in the process do you recommend using a beeswax balm such as Egyptian Magic?


Beeswax creates a barrier over your skin to keep the moisture in and the wind out, so my preference would be to use it last.  Because having that barrier will make it more difficult for any other beneficial ingredients to get through to your skin layers.

Also, check out this thread for more thorough and better answers to korean skincare questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/page-58


----------



## Bompenzi (Dec 3, 2014)

I've just got the tracking number for my Apple Mojito and Petite Treasure bundle but still nothing about my wine and cheese box. If I don't get my cheese cream, I am seriously killing somebody. Have any of you received any update about that box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

AHHH My Blackout/Petit boxes are in Kentucky....just teleport to Massachusetts and get in my arms already! &lt;/3

This is my first Express shipment since they switched over to UPS (omg I aleady miss my DHL man so much) so I'm SUPER worried they won't show up before I leave for work at 2.

I've only had terrible experiences with UPS...never leaving my packages even though I've requested them to do so and leave my signature and tracking info on the mailbox so they have no excuses. On the other side of the coin, I've had them toss packages into the bushes in the front of my house and I'll be outside searching for an hour before I find it. Most importantly, they've occasionally not delivered my packages until like, 6-7pm, which is a nightmare when I want to take pictures asap for the blog. UGH. Don't let me down tomorrow, UPS!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine are in California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  UPS has never asked for a signature for an express Memebox.  From me, anyway!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Mine are in California  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  UPS has never asked for a signature for an express Memebox.  From me, anyway!


It's totally random for me. Sometimes they will ring my doorbell and by the time I get out there, (I'm on the first floor so I'm outside in less than 20 seconds usually) they're already driving off and there's a notice on my door. Other times, they ring the doorbell and leave the package. Then there's the guy who throws them in the bushes, the one who leaves them on my back porch even though I asked them not to, the guy who refuses to leave a package without a signature...I could go on LOL. Point being- there is never a rhyme or reason with how UPS delivers my packages, and it's annoying.

Luckily I live in a better neighborhood than I used to- My old apartment was in a very bad area and I must have gotten at least 2-3 packages stolen per month, no matter what I did. So I may not get my package until 6pm tomorrow, but at least it won't get stolen! LOL


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Good news - I got my Apple Mojito and Petit Treasures tracking through this morning! It's on the slow shipping though, but oh well.

Bad news - still no W&amp;C tracking. Any longer I'll have aged like fine wine.

Very bad news - They cancelled and refunded my WTF box I got on Black Friday as it has been 'back ordered' If it wasn't in stock Memebox, don't let people buy it!

Check your emails people, Memebox might have screwed up Black Friday too...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Wtf?!?? More cancellations?!?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Wtf?!?? More cancellations?!?


I think they are having some serious problems with warehouse chaos.

They've been tracking down my Pinkaholic replacement for over a month now. And during this period it was restocked. And one of those was also canceled.

Why they don't just give me the points like I suggested is beyond me. I think Arthur and Gwen think they're doing me a favor trying to track down that darn box. 

I really do wonder what their warehouse looks like right now. I mean, is it starting to empty out? Or is it just filled with everything from Meme-C.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Yep...If the items in WTF are in stock in the shop I'll be fuming. I did think it was strange it was one of the last to sell out along with Tinkerbell and CPM2 but didn't think they'd got it wrong like that.


----------



## Plushy (Dec 3, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Good news - I got my Apple Mojito and Petit Treasures tracking through this morning! It's on the slow shipping though, but oh well.
> 
> Bad news - still no W&amp;C tracking. Any longer I'll have aged like fine wine.
> 
> ...


I have not got tracking for my Wine and Cheese box. Getting worried that i will never see this box. I dont understand why some people got full box and some cant even get the one missing one item. If memebox have all the remaining items ready to be shipped ( so they claim) why the wait? Not impressed! I got tracking for Apple Mojito and Petit Treasures shipped on 2 Dec but no tracking for Wine and Cheese which the latest shipping date was 1 December. Memebox cant be even bothered to inform people what is going on again. And why the cancellations? They re-stocked the boxes so how come they are short of them now?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Ladies in the UK, this is my first express shipping bundle, do you get your bundles from dhl? I got a text saying dhl is going to deliver and I wonder if it's my bundle?


----------



## Plushy (Dec 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Ladies in the UK, this is my first express shipping bundle, do you get your bundles from dhl? I got a text saying dhl is going to deliver and I wonder if it's my bundle?


Yeah Mine was always delivered by DHL if Express  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

It is DHL, yes so hopefully it is your box!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> It is DHL, yes so hopefully it is your box!


Thank you! I just got the text saying we will text you when it's out for delivery, havnt got that one yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@@Plushy @@thelavalampgirl


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Dying to see spoilers for appleM and petite treasures. Someone has posted all about brows on Instagram - includes a pair of scissors from I think it's Etude house


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just checked my account, and I finally have a tracking number for W&amp;C, woo! No email yet, but marked as "Complete" with tracking on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Apparently it really did ship out on 12/1, even though the tracking info was just added. Mine is being shipped standard.


----------



## Plushy (Dec 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Just checked my account, and I finally have a tracking number for W&amp;C, woo! No email yet, but marked as "Complete" with tracking on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ETA: Apparently it really did ship out on 12/1, even though the tracking info was just added. Mine is being shipped standard.


Same here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  can not wait for this box.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Glad those people waiting for W&amp;C boxes look like they might finally be getting somewhere - about time too!


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 3, 2014)

I am still waiting on my W&amp;C/WTF bundle, no shipping notification and not even showing up on DHL website. I am so, so (insert every swear word known to man and a few that aren't here) off.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I am still waiting on my W&amp;C/WTF bundle, no shipping notification and not even showing up on DHL website. I am so, so (insert every swear word known to man and a few that aren't here) off.


:/ nothing on your memebox account either? I've got my fingers crossed that you get the tracking info soon!


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> :/ nothing on your memebox account either? I've got my fingers crossed that you get the tracking info soon!


Not a thing, it's like tumbleweed city over there. I'll be emailing them tomorrow.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

I made a shop order on 26th November and it hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

There's only 3 value sets left that aren't sold out and only 3 boxes left....CPM2, Tinkerbell and All About Brows.

Are they really going to drag this sale out til Sunday?  Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I made a shop order on 26th November and it hasn't even shipped yet.


That's not unusually long, but sending them an email might help move the order along. I've had them tell me they've sent a notification to the shipping department after I emailed about an order.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> There's only 3 value sets left that aren't sold out and only 3 boxes left....CPM2, Tinkerbell and All About Brows.
> 
> Are they really going to drag this sale out til Sunday? Zzzzzzzzzzzz


There might still be new boxes on Friday even with the sale... We can still have hope!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

theori3 said:


> There might still be new boxes on Friday even with the sale... We can still have hope!


I mean, we haven't gotten a new release this week, have we?

So, yeah. There's still hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Yipppeeee, my WTF+Wine and Cheese just shipped a few hours ago, should get them Thursday. Good luck, Ladies. Here's hoping they were ALL shipped this time.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

looks like memebox will be doing another pony eyeshadow palette...which looks very nice!



Spoiler


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Not bad - there's colours in there I'd use.

Still no spoilers for those boxes...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> I've just got the tracking number for my Apple Mojito and Petite Treasure bundle but still nothing about my wine and cheese box. If I don't get my cheese cream, I am seriously killing somebody. Have any of you received any update about that box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got my W/C tracking email this morning and it says it shipped 12/1


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got my W/C tracking email this morning and it says it shipped 12/1


This is based ONLY on what I've seen so far on here and Memebox Addicts....But it looks like they waited to ship out the bundles after they shipped out at least some of the single Wine and Cheese boxes.

This makes no sense.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 3, 2014)

Just received w&amp;c/wtf shipping notification, was shipped out today (3rd for me here in Oz). About. Bloody. Time.


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 3, 2014)

That looks nice actually! I might buy that.

Now if only Meme would reply me about the Ettang pack I won in the free review event, which I have not received. Sigh


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> This is based ONLY on what I've seen so far on here and Memebox Addicts....But it looks like they waited to ship out the bundles after they shipped out at least some of the single Wine and Cheese boxes.
> 
> This makes no sense.


I know, bundles should have shipped first since they were express. It definitely makes no sense.

My Mojito/blackout/Petit bundle is out for delivery to my work address. Should be delivered this morning!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I know, bundles should have shipped first since they were express. It definitely makes no sense.
> 
> My Mojito/blackout/Petit bundle is out for delivery to my work address. Should be delivered this morning!


Eep!! Please post some quick pics of the boxes if you can! I'm dying over here lol! It'll be at your work though so totally understandable if you cant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

@@LoveSkinCare Yeah, and it's not about people with bundles getting Priority, but moreso the fact that it's going to be so obvious if a one day shipment takes two extra days. But people that wait 2-3 weeks, won't even notice. I mean, it's a stupid move on their part, haha.

Waiting for my Blackout/Apple/Petit as well, I hope they're all AMAZING. We really need some good news in Memeland. 

Lately, whenever I see a new email from Memebox, or try to catch up on this thread...I keep finding myself singing this in my head, 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsohMAuykWY


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Eep!! Please post some quick pics of the boxes if you can! I'm dying over here lol! It'll be at your work though so totally understandable if you cant.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I will post pics as soon as I get them if someone hasn't beat me to it, LOL. Luckily I work for and manage a small company and can pretty much do what I want so no issues there, LOL


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

lol my shipping is screwed on the trio says it shipped out from korea at 20:24 today local time... it can predict the future i think


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 3, 2014)

I have about 10 boxes in transit somewhere, and tomorrow my Dirty Gal and Hair Salon bundle should be shipped. I hope they don't all show up at customs at the same time.

I'm dying to see what is in the Mojito and Blackout boxes since I cancelled both of those and my FOMO is high.

Does anyone have any opinions on The Pink Cream? I'm about to put it in rotation since I've got two I need to use up now, but I'm curious if it's worth keeping both or trading one off.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Dirty gal is 6th I think


----------



## Plushy (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol my shipping is screwed on the trio says it shipped out from korea at 20:24 today local time... it can predict the future i think
> 
> wait these aren't my order numbers. I have two parcels tracking but neither have my order numbers.
> 
> Anyone else in same issue?


I guess the time difference with Korea which is i believe 9 hours ahead UK time


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought it was only six


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Dirty gal is 6th I think


Just checked the Memebox page and my shipping info email; it ships on the 4th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Cool. Wish mine was express


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Dirty gal is 6th I think


Mine says the 4th as its going out with hair salon (though will likely arrive on completely different days once they arrive at GBLALA. That place seems to swallow boxes as I've about 5 packages that have arrived there but haven't headed north yet...tomorrow may be busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just saw on Facebook that the CPM2 boxes are down to 95! It's nearly over!! Guess they're getting the Black Friday boxes filled..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

The Only Thing I Want For Christmas ...

is that the CPM2 are GONE from inventory at Memebox.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Why are mojito and blackout not spoiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

cause no one has them yet......I have found that spoilers are  usually later in the morning when it isn't a weekend shipment.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

WHAT!?!?!?!?!

So...Today I have Blackout/Apple/Petit

Tomorrow I have two each of WTF and Wine and Cheese

Then Friday I have the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon.

I JUST ordered the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon bundle, I didn't even realize I was out of time to cancel the extra Dirty Gal.

Oh, well. Of all the boxes to have two of.... I'll manage.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

okay, i cancelled my w and c/wtf so why is it being sent?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

I keep looking out the window for the UPS truck. Hurry up already, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

@jules231 A bit ago I posted how in my cart it showed it had less then 100, then sure enough it jumped back up.

I'm not sure I trust that.

I'll believe it when I see a CP2 free Memebox for at least two weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(And then there will be like 500 restocks.)


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Mine says the 4th as its going out with hair salon (though will likely arrive on completely different days once they arrive at GBLALA. That place seems to swallow boxes as I've about 5 packages that have arrived there but haven't headed north yet...tomorrow may be busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you know what GBLALA stands for?  I'm in UK too and this often shows up on my tracking.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Do you know what GBLALA stands for? I'm in UK too and this often shows up on my tracking.


I think it is Heathrow where all parcels going Royal Mail enter the country
(Langley according to the net)


----------



## Plushy (Dec 3, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Do you know what GBLALA stands for?  I'm in UK too and this often shows up on my tracking.


GB Langley where customs office is. I worked out that it changes status to GBLALA after its been released by customs and out for delivery. Sometimes i get it next day , sometimes takes even few days.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Aye, its a massive place - seemingly covers something like 18 football pitches so no wonder things go missing occasionally lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's some info on it

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heathrow_Worldwide_Distribution_Centre


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got my Global 17, Tea Tree and Pinkaholic restock. I love Pinkaholic, Tea Tree is not too exciting but definately useful and Global... Well, quite disappointing, probably my least favourite ever. And is it me or Climax Water Pool Cleanser sounds really... funny?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

If they once decide to restock The Next Best thing in Skincare (that I had in my cart but hadn't enough faith to order) and they restock it during my sleep, please order one for me   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope these UPS or DHL trucks begin to move, as I am leaving for the gym in two hours and want to see the spoilers before ^^. My boyfriend will have to go the the PO to get my Tea Tree box  :w00t:


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

With the new boxes being shipped out so quickly, I fear we won't be seeing many restocks in the future.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

With The Next best thing box Memebox showed us that if they really want, they can curate great boxes. I am hoping Blackout and Apple Mojito are as good and I have some newfound hope for the Anniversary.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

In all fairness...I think Memebox has always been capable of curating great boxes if/when they want to.  :lol:


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness...I think Memebox has always been capable of curating great boxes if/when they want to.  :lol:


Absolutely. I have been happy with almost all of the boxes I ordered and some of them were top notch (Step by step for example) but lately they apparently didn't want to curate great boxes   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 3, 2014)

Just received my K-Style 4... what a depressing thing to open. At least my CPM eyeshadow and lipstick is in different shades. Although the pure pink lip crayon is completely invisible and pointless. I hoped for orange! The other items will be fine too add in with my current makeup I guess, just boring. I really need some good spoilers to cheer me up! Don't let me down again Memebox!! I don't want another Shara Shara eyeshadow!!!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay guys so you know I worried that some of my restock boxes were delayed at customs....well I think some of them are but not all.

I've received some even though they were all shipped at the same time.  But I've not received any notification from customs either that I need to pay.  Maybe the other boxes are just lagging behind....I hope so.

I've received the Banilo Co box, Free from oil and trouble, and oil therapy.

People didn't seem to like it very much, but at first glance I'm pretty pleased with Oil therapy!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

erm...so I canceled my WTF/Wine and Cheese bundle, was refunded, and yet I got a tracking notification saying it will be here tomorrow?

Confusion. So much confusion.

Also my blackout/petit is out for delivery. I cannot pry myself away from the window. lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> erm...so I canceled my WTF/Wine and Cheese bundle, was refunded, and yet I got a tracking notification saying it will be here tomorrow?
> 
> Confusion. So much confusion.
> 
> Also my blackout/petit is out for delivery. I cannot pry myself away from the window. lol


Lol yes I mentioned that earlier and thought I was alone. Do you think all that cancelled are the same?

but to counter that they only shipped my trio today... which sucks as i was gonna go out friday


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like Soothing Sista cleared customs but Pinkaholic didn't.....


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm so nervous about petite treasures. I keep checking for spoilers everywhere I can think of.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol yes I mentioned that earlier and thought I was alone. Do you think all that cancelled are the same?


I have no idea...If so, that would explain why they don't have the WTF boxes that they thought they did LOL

I think they restocked WTF based on how many people canceled the bundle, and then possibly shipped them out to the original buyers anyway rather than the ones that bought it on black friday.

I don't even know...I guess we'll find out tomorrow! haha


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have no idea...If so, that would explain why they don't have the WTF boxes that they thought they did LOL
> 
> I think they restocked WTF based on how many people canceled the bundle, and then possibly shipped them out to the original buyers anyway rather than the ones that bought it on black friday.
> 
> I don't even know...I guess we'll find out tomorrow! haha


Memebox are a company of extremes. When things go wrong they go WRONG


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Arghhhh....I've been checking Instagram every 5 minutes or so and here inbetween ans still no spoilers. I can't take much more of this....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

@[email protected] George maybe it was due to all the mistakes they made and they feel bad so you get free boxes, LOL


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @[email protected] George maybe it was due to all the mistakes they made and they feel bad so you get free boxes, LOL


. A free bundle


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Arghhhh....I've been checking Instagram every 5 minutes or so and here inbetween ans still no spoilers. I can't take much more of this....


Me too with all the checking and looking out the window for the UPS truck. Wish she would drive up any second now.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @[email protected] George maybe it was due to all the mistakes they made and they feel bad so you get free boxes, LOL


bahahah if only they were that nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously my cat is so mad at me right now because I've taken her place the front window just staring out like a crazy person because I'm afraid to go out back where I can't hear the doorbell, or take a shower or do pretty much anything in case the UPS guy shows up lol

I'm so sad...but I want my blackout/petit boxes!! I've been more curious about these than others! I don't expect Petit to be remotely good, so I'll be shocked if it is! I have no idea why i bought it. Ithink I was still hopeful for "cute factor" but we all know Memebox is absolutely horrible at figuring out what is cute and what isn't lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

I quite like the cute boutique one they sent out recently though


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Last UPS bundle she was here by 11:00 EST, let's hope she didn't stop for a donut, LOL


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Really worried about my orders stuck in customs....I mean I don't mind paying but I just want the boxes!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 3, 2014)

I didnt get any mail today garh.. how long do all these snailmail take lol. At the meantime I should try use more and review more. Here is to hoping they don't all come at once. O_O

edit spelling


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

Remember ladies, pictures before you do anything else  :lol:


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, I really wanted to get Blackout and I was waiting for payday and then it sold out like the day before payday  :wacko:


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 3, 2014)

Does this mean no one in Australia or East Asia got the blackout or mojito bundles? It's so strange that the usa are waiting for theirs today, but no one else has posted spoilers yet


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

I think some, like mine, only shipped today.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Does this mean no one in Australia or East Asia got the blackout or mojito bundles? It's so strange that the usa are waiting for theirs today, but no one else has posted spoilers yet


Usually someone downunder posts them but there's been nothing (and I've been checking). There's been no spoilers for petite which makes me nervous...hoping its a fantastic box (ditto with apple m) but been severely disappointed in the past (mcwl4 for example..)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

It's here, taking pics posting in spoiler thread now


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

I don't want spoilers....But for those that have seen the boxes, are they good? Should I be excited?!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

As a sheep would saw... Baaaaaaad


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I don't want spoilers....But for those that have seen the boxes, are they good? Should I be excited?!


They are lacking in the product department for only being $4 less expensive...

They are not bad but meh really. At least no real repeats or bad CPM2 clearouts.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

I have to admit...Glad there's no CP2 leftovers. And really glad there's no repeats.


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have to admit...Glad there's no CP2 leftovers. And really glad there's no repeats.


Actually there is one leftover but it's not a bad one, except if you already have ten of them.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 3, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I have to admit...Glad there's no CP2 leftovers. And really glad there's no repeats.


Well, there's the



Spoiler



AppleTox


in the Apple Mojito box.... like we all said.  I now am the proud owner of 6 of those babies, ugh


----------



## Liv (Dec 3, 2014)

This poor product is actually good but has become the product of doom that everyone and their mother has.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, memebox is definitely complying with the "over quantity" approach with those boxes...pity they haven't lived up to the quality side too. Its just one disappointment after another at the moment.

Will see what hair salon and dirty gal bring...

Have real fear for the "anniversary box" and low expeditions for pumpkin pie now....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Liv said:


> This poor product is actually good but has become the product of doom that everyone and their mother has.


Mother and MIL in my case!!!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it wrong that I am actually hoping they release a box this week that is as good as The Next Best Thing? Even with the disappointment of these new boxes?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

They really can't screw up the Dirty Gal at this point, at least for me. 

Everything else...Complete toss up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, memebox is definitely complying with the "over quantity" approach with those boxes...pity they haven't lived up to the quality side too. Its just one disappointment after another at the moment.
> 
> Will see what hair salon and dirty gal bring...
> 
> Have real fear for the "anniversary box" and low expeditions for pumpkin pie now....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To be fair, these particular boxes were less expensive, so that's why they have fewer products. I'm not too worried about the upcoming regular-priced boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> To be fair, these particular boxes were less expensive, so that's why they have fewer products. I'm not too worried about the upcoming regular-priced boxes.


Yeah, but it was only $1 less than the VIP pricing, which wasn't offered on this box.

I don't think $1 should equate to a big loss in value/items (haven't seen the boxes yet).


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> To be fair, these particular boxes were less expensive, so that's why they have fewer products. I'm not too worried about the upcoming regular-priced boxes.


The thing is, They had minis and Scent boxes that were only $15, and were very similar in regards to product amount and value. 

To charge only $4 less than the regular boxes, I was expecting less value overall and possibly less product, but not by this much. They're not horrifyingly bad, just a let down. The Apple Mojito is definitely what I expected them all to be like 5-6 products, lower valued but still nice products. If they were all like Apple Mojito I wouldn't be complaining. I think I just expected more from Blackout in particular.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I actually am pleased with the apple mojito box. 



Spoiler



I now have 2 unopened appletox, so I am thinking b-day gifts for nieces (they will be 16 &amp; 18 - do you think that they would like it?)

The blackout is not horrible, I think we were all just expecting black jam or something (myself included).  The shampoo sounds interesting - they could have given us a facial sheet mask or two...I've noticed that masks haven't been in many boxes lately...

the petite treasures..sigh.  memebox...sigh....the cone gloss - I already have one coming to me in the recipe by nature value set, so now I have two - again - b-day gifts for my nieces.  the blusher - another b-day gift.  I am not sure what that cream is used for....and another dung product.  in mascara form.  Please let this be the last damn dung product...I cannot get over that name (yes, I know it is spelled ddung, but it does color my perception of this brand...I am shallow that way)

so, blackout should have had another product, but it is not that horrible to me.  petite treasures is a blech for me but 1/2 of the items are nice gift items...apple mojito - I am very happy with


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

To me they are worse than the first three scent boxes, except mojito


----------



## veritazy (Dec 3, 2014)

@@biancardi agreeing. The Apple mojito is the only one worth the price tbh.. :/ I didnt get those, but I did a giveaway for the petit which I now feel bad about. Should have just bought something else instead oh well..

On a separate news the brand AHC is finally rearing its head!

I predicted as much when we saw so many Shara Shara and sudden influx of Vivito. This trio; Shara2, Vivito and AHC are like cousin brands, if not sisters. I think Shara2 is the more 'affordable' one, Vivito is the premier makeup line and AHC is a drugstore-dermocosmetics-like line.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

@@cfisher I hadn't thought of it that way. I agree with you and @@MissJexie, and I apologize.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@cfisher I hadn't thought of it that way. I agree with you and @@MissJexie, and I apologize.


No apology needed! &lt;3 

I'm just grumpy because I am sick, staying home from work and missing out on a full paycheck that I need, and the only thing I was looking forward to was those boxes showing up...now not so much LOL


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

@@biancardi



Spoiler



If it helps, I believe ddung is pronounced "doong." But yeah, that brand name is a little unfortunate and definitely gets lost in translation.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie but your bundle for wtf/wineandcheese is otw


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Just glad I've a couple of KoreaDepart orders arriving soon plus My Little Box (Christmas Box) to look forward to...at least that will have a Christmas theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> No apology needed! &lt;3
> 
> I'm just grumpy because I am sick, staying home from work and missing out on a full paycheck that I need, and the only thing I was looking forward to was those boxes showing up...now not so much LOL


Oh no! Get well soon!! &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

Tbh memeboxes like that get a wedgie from even the UK boxes


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@MissJexie but your bundle for wtf/wineandcheese is otw


ahahah this is true!! So confused about that!



flushblush said:


> Oh no! Get well soon!! &lt;3


Thank you!! It's just a terrible cold, but bad enough were I have no energy and just feel all those typical cold symptoms that are gross and miserable. At least I'm bundled up in bed for the day rather than going to work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie rather apt for a wtf box


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

i grabbed a WTF box during the sales together with black friday 4 and 5 + the duplicate black friday 5 that just randomly appeared in my chart, and asked Gwen to cancel the duplicate black friday box and let everything be. Gets a cancelation email 1 hour later! :S FK YOU SERIOUSLY.

edited for typos


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 3, 2014)

so I FINALLY got tracking for both apple mojito/blackout bundle tracking (late last night) and WTF/W&amp;C tracking (early this morning).

I think its funny that my mojito/blackout boxes are arriving before my WTF/W&amp;C boxes even though the WTF/W&amp;C is supposed to ship out before the other boxes.

I just really want to know what the free gift is...better not be any CPM2 rejects... lol


----------



## juless231 (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish there was more in Petite, but the items are useful to me. I LOVE the apple mojito! So many things are items that I actually had on my "needs" list! Very excited to get these! Glad I didn't go for Blackout though. I can't believe I only have one box left on order... It's sad!


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Did she cancel your entire order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@Theblondeangel Did she cancel your entire order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She wrote me back saying she only canceled the duplicate order of black friday 5. 1 hour later she canceled the WTF box too, saying she were not going to cancel anything else one hour prior.. I'm so pissed atm..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@biancardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha...dung with an accent..


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Ugh. Incredibly unfair. Lots of WTF things seem to be happening with the WTF box; I think a few other people had theirs cancelled as well. Which makes no sense because it was in the restocks for a few days.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 3, 2014)

The issue is that a few people that cancelled are being sent them for some very odd reason. I don't know how many


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@cfisher I hadn't thought of it that way. I agree with you and @@MissJexie, and I apologize.


Oh, there's no reason to apologize! 

Had there been VIP pricing, I think we would have sort of expected it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

@@MissJexie I'm home with a bad migraine, and I stayed up to wait for the UPS guy (I miss DHL) since they constantly leave my packages at my neighbors door.

And now all I can think is...This was not worth staying up for.  :lol:


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

It's really annoying - if you don't have it, don't sell it.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 3, 2014)

I just don't understand why they don't seem to honor their orders on a first come, first served basis.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I just don't understand why they don't seem to honor their orders on a first come, first served basis.


That's what confused me about the Wine and Cheese and WTF thing.

And then on top of it...They seemed to focus much moreso on single boxes rather than bundles.

I wish I could get into the Mememind.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 3, 2014)

Yea, it's so weird. I bought it the same day the restocks happened, and it were 'in stock' quite a few days after I bought it.. And it didn't cancel cause out of stock, but because Gwen canceled it when she said she didnt!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 3, 2014)

The apple mojito, blackout, and petit boxes seem pretty weak, honestly. They're like scent boxes except $4 more each.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

We may not have VIP pricing on that box - but I think we got memepoints that day for it, yes?  It was 5 memepoints given to us on 10/2 and the box was on sale a few hours later.

WelcomeVIPS 5 Oct 2, 2014 10:41:05 PM Oct 5, 2014 10:40:53 PM


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Yea, it's so weird. I bought it the same day the restocks happened, and it were 'in stock' quite a few days after I bought it.. And it didn't cancel cause out of stock, but because Gwen canceled it when she said she didnt!!!


I did think it was in stock for an unusually long time considering how popular it seemed to be. Tinkerbell and all about brows were too


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

I just looked at my invoice and I did use those 5 points on the bundle so only paid $58.99 for the 3 boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just looked at my invoice and I did use those 5 points on the bundle so only paid $58.99 for the 3 boxes.


ouch, that does hurt....


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

I saw a photo on instagram of another meme-brand item called "Hair Treatment Myself" .... what is with the "myself" business, it's so strange.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

Also, I'm giving the



Spoiler



bb cream


from OMG4 a go today.  Color seems to be a good match for me.  Has anyone else tried?  The hand swatch got a little "dry" looking, so I'm not sure how it will hold up on my face but that's what mists are for, right? Lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ouch, that does hurt....


Yeah, it's a lot of money for what little bit of stuff we got. Of the items I will keep from them, I most likely lost most of my money on this. I can't believe some of the prices Memebox says there worth.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 3, 2014)

I wonder what their algorithm is for the list pricing? Bingo calling?


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Also, I'm giving the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a swatch on my hand at night and it looked really dry to me too. Then I did a swatch on wrist in natural light and it was bright orange on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope it works better for you.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> looks like memebox will be doing another pony eyeshadow palette...which looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very pretty, but too glittery for me.  I liked that the first one was half mattes and half shimmers.  Still, palettes are great!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 3, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on The Pink Cream? I'm about to put it in rotation since I've got two I need to use up now, but I'm curious if it's worth keeping both or trading one off.


I got that in the Pinkaholic box and at first didn't care for it, since I was putting it on my face and preferred different creams.  However, I've now started using it on my neck, where I love it!  Don't know why that makes such a difference for me but it does.

Ladies, as you get older, don't forget to take good care of the skin on your neck.  I'm old enough to be most of you all's mom, so trust me on this, 'k?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

@@crazysweet I don't think it's particularly orange but then again I feel like I have a super hard time discerning whether a color is "right" for me or not.  I missed the day in Girl School where you learn your undertones and how to match foundations.  My bathroom lighting is probably really strange too.  I just kind of... try things.  They are probably all disasters lol


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle I would definitely recommend doing it under natural light. I tried it under my bedroom and bathroom light and the colour seemed to blend in fine. But when I did natural light, it was definitely very orange on me. I am very pale for Chinese and most of the BB/CC creams looks just fine on me. I think you are lighter than me so I would really do another swatch test in natural light before putting it on your face.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Also, I'm giving the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fine on my face. I tried it and it wasn't dry but I have oily/combination skin. I just wanted to check the colour, I was debating whether I should buy a new one one or not! But I didn't check how well it last during the day.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

A bit disappointed with the blackout box... It was the only one I bought from that bundle. I have ordered 15 boxes so far and there were only 3 I didn't like. This is one of them...


----------



## subbes (Dec 3, 2014)

I asked this in the spoilers thread but I'll ask here too.  If you refuse delivery on a package from Memebox and it is returned to them, will Memebox refund you?

I absolutely do not want that Petit Treasures box.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

@@crazysweet welp it's already on so too late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 3, 2014)

finally we get our $5 codes... Now to see if they send the VIP emails today too.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

subbes said:


> I asked this in the spoilers thread but I'll ask here too.  If you refuse delivery on a package from Memebox and it is returned to them, will Memebox refund you?
> 
> I absolutely do not want that Petit Treasures box.


They won't refund the shipping, and they might charge a restocking fee.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 3, 2014)

@@tiedyedlifestyle How is it looking?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm kind of glad I didn't get Blackout now.  And so glad I didn't get Petite Treasures.  That box IMO just looks so sad and empty.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm actually pretty happy with Blackout--that's the only box I've looked at spoilers for thus far, as I bought the other two in a value set and will be getting them today. I only paid $18 for Blackout shipped, and I think it is a decent value.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 3, 2014)

Slightly positive observation RE: the Blackout Box...



Spoiler



At least there's not another friggin' black eyeliner in it!



Otherwise, I'm totally unimpressed.  At least Apple Mojito has some things I'm excited about...otherwise this bundle would be completely depressing.


----------



## moosie (Dec 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Slightly positive observation RE: the Blackout Box...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my fear about Blackout, and why I waited to order it, ha!  I don't need that product at ALL.

I'm happy with Apple Mojito, and I'm OK with Blackout.  Really glad I didn't order PT.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 3, 2014)

In happy Memebox news, I apparently won the Ladykin Mangchee Replenishing Cream from those "review to win!" things weeks ago. It showed up in my mail today!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Apart from the Appletox (as I've already got an orchard), I'm happy with Apple Mojito. Think they are confusing lemons with limes though..

Really disappointed with Petite Treasures as was hoping for 5 or 6 small handbag items. The box (and I'm assuming its the smallest pink box memebox has) looks empty. A hand cream in a cute container would have been cheap but fitted with the curation of the box.

Still to come

Dirty Gal - hoping it'll be good

Hair Salon - I sense some repeated items coming my way.

Pumpkin Pie - nervous

Anniversary - ditto

Empress Secrets - description sounded good but lately....

Garden of Eden - another f'ing apple no doubt (and bundled with CPM2 for the fast shipping so there's no escape from it!)

Black Friday #4 - if they include an apple I may be forced to commit murder (or at least swear profusely in a way only Scottish people can - Think Billy Connolly on steroids!!!).


----------



## Andi B (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Apart from the Appletox (as I've already got an orchard), I'm happy with Apple Mojito. Think they are confusing lemons with limes though..
> 
> Really disappointed with Petite Treasures as was hoping for 5 or 6 small handbag items. The box (and I'm assuming its the smallest pink box memebox has) looks empty. A hand cream in a cute container would have been cheap but fitted with the curation of the box.
> 
> ...


If I hadn't bought Hair Salon as part of a bundle with Dirty Gal, I would totally cancel that one.  I can't handle getting another Mise en Scene Serum or Repair Treatment.  I love them both, but I already have 3 of each!  I will never use all of that up!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Though on a happier note - loving The Body Shop advent calendar and Ciate Nail manor (should really add some photos on Instagram). Also got the Tesco beauty advent reduced to £25 (from £50!). Has perfume minis like Ghost, Elizabeth Arden plus lots of other bits and bobs such as hair products, lip tint etc. given lack of memebox releases thought why not..,


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got 3 packages from the UPS guy, one was a gift for the hubs, one was from Sephora and one was my memeboxes. Let's just say I have been playing with my Sephora order for the past 15 minutes and completely forgot my blackout/petit boxes were still sitting there unopened, when normally they would have looked like there were torn open by a pack of beauty-loving wolves. lol


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should be nervous for Cleopatra or not. I only ordered four total boxes before the downward spiral - Lucky 10 (great), Wine and Cheese (great), Tea Tree (I don't have it in my hands yet but I'm unimpressed by spoilers), and Cleopatra...


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

To console myself I have curated my own version of Petite Treasures on TK. I have a lot of hand creams in my box, so why couldn't memebox do the same thing. You know what's sad...I think I'd rather have CPM2 than petite treasures.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just got 3 packages from the UPS guy, one was a gift for the hubs, one was from Sephora and one was my memeboxes. Let's just say I have been playing with my Sephora order for the past 15 minutes and completely forgot my blackout/petit boxes were still sitting there unopened, when normally they would have looked like there were torn open by a pack of beauty-loving wolves. lol


Hahaha...I have a delivery coming from Sephora today as well, so I'm sure I'll be the same way!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> To console myself I have curated my own version of Petite Treasures on TK. I have a lot of hand creams in my box, so why couldn't memebox do the same thing. You know what's sad...I think I'd rather have CPM2 than petite treasures.


Lol!!! This means that the box is really bad....

The site is so sad right now... I don't see any great deals for me, most of the sets sold out, no boxes... where is the christmas spirit, items to buy for presents etc.? It's sad...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> To console myself I have curated my own version of Petite Treasures on TK. I have a lot of hand creams in my box, so why couldn't memebox do the same thing. You know what's sad...I think I'd rather have CPM2 than petite treasures.


I know, last night I ordered these cute little hand creams from EBay. The are The Face Shop Protect Me Fennec Fox &amp; Lesser Panda and they are adorable. Memebox should have put those in the Petit Treasures box.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I know, last night I ordered these cute little hand creams from EBay. The are The Face Shop Protect Me Fennec Fox &amp; Lesser Panda and they are adorable. Memebox should have put those in the Petit Treasures box.


Lesser Panda is in my cart. Mostly because it think the name is funny. I don't know if I"m going to pull the trigger on the order, but it's fun making it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I know, last night I ordered these cute little hand creams from EBay. The are The Face Shop Protect Me Fennec Fox &amp; Lesser Panda and they are adorable. Memebox should have put those in the Petit Treasures box.


I've got the Fennec Fox coming but from KoreaDepart as THAT is my definition of cute. Also got a Holika Holika Penguins Dream hand cream ordered - again, cute packaging and not massively expensive. Theres loads of items that would have been perfect for some of the boxes such as wishlist 4 but no, they send uninspiring meh items instead.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought the ocelot the other day - so cute~


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I've got the Fennec Fox coming but from KoreaDepart as THAT is my definition of cute. Also got a Holika Holika Penguins Dream hand cream ordered - again, cute packaging and not massively expensive. Theres loads of items that would have been perfect for some of the boxes such as wishlist 4 but no, they send uninspiring meh items instead.


I wish Memebox could figure out the definition of cute. I have that Holika Holika Penquin hand cream right here sitting on my desk. It smells wonderful and is definitely cute.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

I was hoping one of those Etude House castle hand creams would show up in petit treasures (stupid, I know, since they were just in my boutique or w/e it's called).  I'm kicking myself for not ordering the whole set during EH's last sale... I got the pink one and I just *love it*!!  It's so cute!!!!!  The cream is a little bouncy but I'm still obsessed with these tiny houses.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 3, 2014)

kbabe said:


> I bought the ocelot the other day - so cute~


 wow so cute what is it? I want one


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 3, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I was hoping one of those Etude House castle hand creams would show up in petit treasures (stupid, I know, since they were just in my boutique or w/e it's called). I'm kicking myself for not ordering the whole set during EH's last sale... I got the pink one and I just *love it*!! It's so cute!!!!! The cream is a little bouncy but I'm still obsessed with these tiny houses.


 me too bought some on ebay the rose and the blue one


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 3, 2014)

Perhaps we should curate the next cute wishlist (5) for them? We could give a list of say 8 items we consider cute and they can then pick what goes into the box...

(The ocelot is by The Face Shop...its the cocoa one)


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 3, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I'm not sure if I should be nervous for Cleopatra or not. I only ordered four total boxes before the downward spiral - Lucky 10 (great), Wine and Cheese (great), Tea Tree (I don't have it in my hands yet but I'm unimpressed by spoilers), and Cleopatra...


 cleo will be super full of milk and honey skin care pleaseeee


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> That looks nice actually! I might buy that.
> 
> Now if only Meme would reply me about the Ettang pack I won in the free review event, which I have not received. Sigh


How long does it normally take, after writing the review, to receive an email if you won?


Paulina PS said:


> And is it me or Climax Water Pool Cleanser sounds really... funny?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It sounds like something a Gigolo would clean his jacuzzi with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Still trying to catch up....*


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 3, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Perhaps we should curate the next cute wishlist (5) for them? We could give a list of say 8 items we consider cute and they can then pick what goes into the box...
> 
> (The ocelot is by The Face Shop...its the cocoa one)


 the pearl face mask so cute


----------



## Andi B (Dec 3, 2014)

Ugghhh...I may not even get today's craptastic bundle. I got home and realized that it wasn't on my porch with the other UPS deliveries. I just checked the tracking, and it says "held at warehouse" with no other information available. Sooo...I'm guessing that means it was either seized by customs for some reason, or it was smashed beyond recognition during shipping. Could just be a temporary hold up at customs, but I'm not feeling too optimistic.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 3, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Ugghhh...I may not even get today's craptastic bundle. I got home and realized that it wasn't on my porch with the other UPS deliveries. I just checked the tracking, and it says "held at warehouse" with no other information available. Sooo...I'm guessing that means it was either seized by customs for some reason, or it was smashed beyond recognition during shipping. Could just be a temporary hold up at customs, but I'm not feeling too optimistic.


They can keep mine


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 3, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> cleo will be super full of milk and honey skin care pleaseeee


I hope so too!  I feel fairly confident about Cleopatra &amp; Empress.  The only other boxes I have coming are the Wish Upon a Mask and Brighten &amp; Correct bundle.  Having less faith in those as time goes by but am still hoping for a few good things I can use.  Just pleasepleaseplease don't put that Revecen purple face corrector in B&amp;C.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How long does it normally take, after writing the review, to receive an email if you won?


I never received an email, just the product by post!!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 3, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I hope so too! I feel fairly confident about Cleopatra &amp; Empress. The only other boxes I have coming are the Wish Upon a Mask and Brighten &amp; Correct bundle. Having less faith in those as time goes by but am still hoping for a few good things I can use. Just pleasepleaseplease don't put that Revecen purple face corrector in B&amp;C.


 when I first saw it I hoped it's was an eye shadow.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 3, 2014)

that's what I'm curious about, how do you know you won?  all other reports (my own experience, included) suggest the item just shows up at your mailbox one day -- no email notifications.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 3, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> How long does it normally take, after writing the review, to receive an email if you won?


I actually never received an email either. A Mangchee Cream just showed up in my mail today.

Also I'm pretty sure my apartment people probably think I'm crazy. Any boxes that come USPS are delivered to my apartment management and then I have to go pick them up. Within the past week I received two Memeboxes, an Innisfree box, an Etude House box, and then the Memebox free gift.


----------



## Fae (Dec 3, 2014)

When Memebox, first did these review things, they sent out an email if you won (like the first 2 rounds)! Afterwards they just sent them out without notice!

I won the sonyu oil, and never got a notice! ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

uhm those faceshop hand creams. I'm dying from the cuteness.

I just wishlisted them on ebay to remind me to grab them at some point for my sisters birthday in Feb. Probably too late to buy them now as they may not arrive in time for the holidays, but omg super adorable!

How Memebox curates cute wishlist boxes so poorly and there's an endless supply of cute products in the kbeauty world is truly beyond me. Heck they could have thrown the tonymoly or etude house cotton candy cotton balls in there!! they retail at like $2-$3 and are so cute on my vanity!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got my lesser panda hand cream in the mail today--I'm struggling to talk myself out of getting the ocelot too!

ETA: I've been putting together my own cute box too, comprised mostly of hand creams!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 3, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> How Memebox curates cute wishlist boxes so poorly and there's an endless supply of cute products in the kbeauty world is truly beyond me.


Seriously, throw one set of the Etude House strawberry rollers in a box and people will be in love. It's not that hard, Memebox! ahahaha


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

Hand creams and lip balms are so easy to find in cute packaging. There's also the super adorable Baviphat apple, lemons and peaches if you want to add masks, creams and peeling gels. 

This isn't cute, but I would have called this a petite treasure. http://testerkorea.com/Product/s-whoo-hwa-hyun-essence-8ml

Memespies, if we can curate a better box for close to the same price paying retail, there is no excuse for what you curate.


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> Hand creams and lip balms are so easy to find in cute packaging. There's also the super adorable Baviphat apple, lemons and peaches if you want to add masks, creams and peeling gels.
> 
> This isn't cute, but I would have called this a petite treasure. http://testerkorea.com/Product/s-whoo-hwa-hyun-essence-8ml
> 
> Memespies, if we can curate a better box for close to the same price paying retail, there is no excuse for what you curate.


I think that is not that they can't curate a great box, it's just that they probably have a list of products to clear first.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> Hand creams and lip balms are so easy to find in cute packaging. There's also the super adorable Baviphat apple, lemons and peaches if you want to add masks, creams and peeling gels.
> 
> This isn't cute, but I would have called this a petite treasure. http://testerkorea.com/Product/s-whoo-hwa-hyun-essence-8ml
> 
> Memespies, if we can curate a better box for close to the same price paying retail, there is no excuse for what you curate.


I actually ordered that several months ago, I really like it!! The scent is really nice.I have not seen any drastic changes though.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I do have to say, that the ice cream cone  is really cute.  They could have filled the box with those things and that would have been great.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I do have to say, that the ice cream cone  is really cute.  They could have filled the box with those things and that would have been great.


I agree it's adorable. They should come out with hand creams in larger ice cream cones I would be all over those!


----------



## avarier (Dec 3, 2014)

whew. coming home and catching up on this thread is like having homework!!

I got my Benton set today. Mail lady stuffed it into the mailbox again, guess she doesn't care for the RM pink cards. Works for me since post offices have such inconvenient hours for me.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

I definitely don't expect Memebox to buy everything wholesale, I mean of course they get things at times for free and next to nothing. So it's not like I have unrealistic expectations to their boxes. And I do realize this limits their options a lot. 

But if they can put lots of cute and little sized items in other boxes, there's no excuse for not putting them into boxes with such themes.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> I think that is not that they can't curate a great box, it's just that they probably have a list of products to clear first.


But if they advertise a box, they should be trying to curate a good box, not using us as a clearing house. Or, opening have a warehouse clearing out box. If they let it be known that the box had no specific theme and there could be differences in what everyone gets in the box, I bet for the right price point it would still sell. Just be open about it.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I actually ordered that several months ago, I really like it!! The scent is really nice.I have not seen any drastic changes though.


Is the packaging as nice as the picture makes it look? I have no interest in the product itself because it's out of my budget. I just really like that it seems like some sort of effort was put into a small sample size item.


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

blinded said:


> But if they advertise a box, they should be trying to curate a good box, not using us as a clearing house. Or, opening have a warehouse clearing out box. If they let it be known that the box had no specific theme and there could be differences in what everyone gets in the box, I bet for the right price point it would still sell. Just be open about it.


I was not trying to defend memebox in any way, this is just my feeling about the recent boxes filled with repeats, CMP2 and clearance products.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> I was not trying to defend memebox in any way, this is just my feeling about the recent boxes filled with repeats, CMP2 and clearance products.


Oh I know what you were saying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't think anyone can defend some of the boxes they've sent us lately.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> I was not trying to defend memebox in any way, this is just my feeling about the recent boxes filled with repeats, CMP2 and clearance products.


Oh, I doubt anyone assumes you're defending them.

And I agree. Some of the new items in the recent boxes were things I've seen on the Meme-K site as well. I think they're still rotating items between the different Memeboxes.

This is one heck of a warehouse clearout.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

I am kinda pissed that the one item I will use from petit treasures expires in july.  2015


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess we need to check the expiry date on all products from recent and the coming boxes


----------



## biancardi (Dec 3, 2014)

seachange said:


> I guess we need to check the expiry date on all products from recent and the coming boxes


they actually mentioned it on the info card - there are 2 items that have to be used within a year or less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what is sad is that when they discovered the dran dran serum in fermented 2 was expiring in 12 months, they gave us another product and the serum.

here, they just tossed the two items in there.  If this had been a box with 6 items in it, maybe this would not have stung so badly.


----------



## blinded (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am kinda pissed that the one item I will use from petit treasures expires in july.  2015


Is it the 



Spoiler



Shara Shara Cream?



A similar product in The Next Best Thing also has the same expiry date. That's a lot to have to use up in 7 months. Guess it's a good thing it's winter. 

ETA: Just read your blog. I'm never going to be able to use that up in 7 months. At best it's a spot treatment for me. And a question



Spoiler



Does it smell like sulphur? I tried the Mario Badescu drying lotion which has sulphur and I couldn't stomach the scent and had to wash it off because it was preventing me from sleeping.



Hmm, looks like 1 useable product for me in this box.


----------



## seachange (Dec 3, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they actually mentioned it on the info card - there are 2 items that have to be used within a year or less  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> what is sad is that when they discovered the dran dran serum in fermented 2 was expiring in 12 months, they gave us another product and the serum.
> 
> here, they just tossed the two items in there.  If this had been a box with 6 items in it, maybe this would not have stung so badly.


the next best thing has 3 expiring in 12 months, which is half of the box


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

@@blinded yes it is.

@seachange  omg.  Wow memebox, way to go. 

When I get that box, I am going to send a stern letter to memebox about this.  They should TELL people that XX amount of items must be used within XX months. 

Like I said, they were so upset about the dran dran product in fermented 2, they held up the box for a week or so, got another item to put in there and also gave us the dran dran item as well.

now, lets just toss those almost expired items into the global box.  They won't care :angry:


----------



## seachange (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@blinded yes it is.
> 
> @seachange  omg.  Wow memebox, way to go.
> 
> ...


I have the feeling that they simply don't care what their customers think anymore. everyone was complaining about the CMP2 repeats in the recent boxes, and here we go, just another one again.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm hoping one of you ladies can help me (my memory) out with something.

I purchased 6 perfumed body mists from Mimi Lauranne (I forget how to spell it, which is part of the issue) after finding them heavily discounted down to $6. I believe they're the company that had a citrus scented one in one of the previous boxes that was amazing.

I don't suppose any of you happen to remember if it was in fact the same company, or am I just imagining things? I can't even remember which citrus fruit it was, or which box it was.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Dec 4, 2014)

@@cfisher I think you're talking about the room spray/perfume mist that was in the grapefruit box. They also made the soap that was in the baby powder scent box.

*Edited because autocorrect is the worst.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 4, 2014)

I just posted the links to the first 3 Black Friday 'cards' in the Spoilers thread for anyone who is interested


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

@SerpentineBabou 

THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!!!!

That's the one I was talking about, and I just googled the grapefruit scent box and sure enough, it's the same company.

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:

And go figure, they're in the Memeshop....For $36.

Go figure, my best "Memenews" involves me shopping through someone else for Memebox items.  :lol:


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh boy, the Black Friday backlash is going to be CRAZY imo. Yikes.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

I never saw that about the Petite Treasures expiry dates!!! I am so pissed about that. I'll be writing an angry letter as well! How can they expect us to use an entire container of product in such a short time? We shouldn't HAVE to do that. I know I paid less than retail for these items (although not much, since there's only 4 cheapish ones in there), but I still think I deserve to not have such old product!! After getting K-Style today and now this?? I was disappointed, but not mad about Petite earlier today, since I can use the items, but now??? Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....................


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh boy, the Black Friday backlash is going to be CRAZY imo. Yikes.


Interestingly enough, I expected worse.

#3 is a makeup nightmare, but 1 and 2 are decent enough. At least there's Cheese Cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and also...at least in the makeup-heavy box they included 7 items instead of 5. I mean...they were trying? LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Oh boy, the Black Friday backlash is going to be CRAZY imo. Yikes.


Well, the third one is bad but the other two arent!  

Unless the expire dates are three months away...


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wouldn't mind any of those black friday boxes.. slept through the sale though! I don't have much make up and am trying to build up my supply so wouldn't mind 3. (Maybe I'll find someone selling it for cheap soon, haha!)

About the exp. dates, just sent an upset email off to them. Doubt much will come of it but I needed to at least try. I can't imagine why they thought it was okay to make up half the box with items that are nearly the end of their shelf-life. I understand that the items are still good for a while, but these are products that take a long time to use up. Plus they do change with age. I'd rather not have something that's a few years old slathered on my face. If they have a bunch of items about to expire, they should throw them in free with other orders or something. Don't give them to customers who paid good money for them!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, the third one is bad but the other two arent!
> 
> Unless the expire dates are three months away...


Well, the repeats within the box series and the fact that many of these items were in recent boxes that a lot of people ordered seems to set these up to crash and burn for a lot of people. They're nice boxes--I don't even hate #3--but the people who ordered them before they sold out are the same people who have probably already received a lot of this stuff. It's very Jackpot. Not the worst stuff to have.
Time to light candles for the anniversary box. lol


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 4, 2014)

I wish we got some new releases. The sale time is almost over and there's nothing interesting to buy anymore. 3 boxes and 3 holiday sets left, some free shipping product that have been there for a month or so... If that's all and they're going to keep it that way till Monday... Bleh, boring!

Come on, Memebox, it's time to move on!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

I am looking on Memebox China again and I like how they put a box on sale but then spoil it after a few days, even if it has not sold out yet... soo much better. And they list the expiry date/time on the description.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Only 2 boxes left - CPM2 and All about brows.  We're back to where we were before the sale.

Can't wait for something new.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I've fired off a complaint letter about petite treasures. I am not happy about half the products having an expiry date early next year - that is inexcusable and they should recompense those who purchased the box. Even pound stores at least advertise items like that in their bargain bins - no warning was issued at the box sale as I doubt a lot of people would have bought it knowing it had to be used before July next year!!

I know we said we'd be more positive on the thread but seriously, how is that possible when memebox is treating the customer like crap at every opportunity!

Very unhappy at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bompenzi (Dec 4, 2014)

I"ve received the Soothing Sista box and I love the matte lipstick. My colour is sour red. I would like to get more of these in different shades. But I can't find it anywhere. Do you know where I can buy them, any sites, pretty please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ?


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I've fired off a complaint letter about petite treasures. I am not happy about half the products having an expiry date early next year - that is inexcusable and they should recompense those who purchased the box. Even pound stores at least advertise items like that in their bargain bins - no warning was issued at the box sale as I doubt a lot of people would have bought it knowing it had to be used before July next year!!
> 
> I know we said we'd be more positive on the thread but seriously, how is that possible when memebox is treating the customer like crap at every opportunity!
> 
> Very unhappy at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I did the same! If I get the standard, "we've passed along your complaint..." etc. answer, I'm writing back and asking for some kind of compensation. I want to have faith that memebox will improve, the apple box has helped, but then this brings them right back down again. They can't say they didn't notice the dates because they printed it right there on the damn cards! So angry right now.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 4, 2014)

Where did GirlyGirlie go?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

As frustrating as everything is....Customer service really is an entirely separate thing from the other departments. They're not even in the same country as the people that curate the boxes.

I think the only customer service reps that have any sort of contact with Korea on any real level are Arthur (who seems to only really be able to handle shipping related issues from what I've seen) and Lauren, who is now working with the affiliates. I even noticed recently that apparently when Gwen gives me responses, she's getting that information from Arthur. She mentioned him more than once, and then he just popped in and took over a few times. 

Now, if only there was a way to contact one of the people, that seem to be running things in Memeland lately.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, I didn't think of the Black Friday boxes like that.

You're right about the repeats.

But I think the repeats are becoming an issue, quite frankly.  They are far too prolific in recent boxes and I'm not talking about CPM2 even.

Is it bad that I wish they'd put some of those Black Friday items in the Super Luckybox?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

If Memebox chose to separate customer service and their warehouses they need to ensure there is still a way to ensure complaints are dealt with quickly, politely and effectively. They want to be global, they need to deal with global issues rather than shrug their shoulders and say "its not my problem...I don't deal with that". They find out who can rectify and issue a response quickly...or at least, that's what every organisation I've ever worked with has done...and yes, some of those have been global organisations.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

News from memebox:

we are bringing in three new brands for USA Shop, and we have a number of new products coming up with our XO Memebox range. Keep your eyes and ears wide open for our new partnerships!

We are also gearing up for a 12 Days of Christmas special campaign beginning next week, with one featured treat every day as we count down to Christmas.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

It's so disappointing. New brands to USA only, so global is left out again. So more Memebox products, and no mention of boxes at all.. It's not looking good at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 4, 2014)

Yep, just shop deals and probably mostly US. Sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Alidolly Memebox is definitely in a category of its own. But yes, the ladies in San Francisco handle customer service and social media and the USA Exclusives stuff.

Hopefully with all these warehouse changes, things will improve.

I don't think customer service is to blame though. Because I've had customer service reps that were extremely frustrated with situations and made it clear they were TRYING to help me. 

Customer service isn't the problem here, in my opinion. 

Honestly, I think being a customer service rep for Memebox is my nightmare job.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree - its MANAGEMENT that's to blame. They make the decisions and the customer service reps get the flak (been there too when I was a student working for a large insurance company based in Edinburgh!).


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I agree - its MANAGEMENT that's to blame. They make the decisions and the customer service reps get the flak (been there too when I was a student working for a large insurance company based in Edinburgh!).


I agree, and that's why when people talk about flipping out on customer service, I genuinely feel bad for them. 

It's definitely the higher ups that are an issue. And if there was some way to get frustrated emails/letters to them, I'd gladly offer to collect and print them from all the ladies on here and pay a modest fortune to ship them over to Memeland.

Raining angry letters would have to make a point, right?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I agree, and that's why when people talk about flipping out on customer service, I genuinely feel bad for them.
> 
> It's definitely the higher ups that are an issue. And if there was some way to get frustrated emails/letters to them, I'd gladly offer to collect and print them from all the ladies on here and pay a modest fortune to ship them over to Memeland.
> 
> Raining angry letters would have to make a point, right?


I guess there is LinkIn but don't think they would respond tbh. A lot of management are ostriches...head in sand mentality.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I definitely feel the Global store is neglected and the recent updates as someone posted on this board (new brands for US shop only) makes me feel that even more.

I know someone's gonna jump in and defend Memebox and say it's not them, it's the brands, the supply they can get, supply issues from the suppliers, customs and rights issues etc, but that doesn't make me feel any better,  Feeling left out is a valid way to feel and I'm not blaming anyone for my feelings but I'm allowed to state how I feel.

The site definitely needs something new.  In a way though (and I'm trying to say something positive) they're a victim of their own success because they're so popular that all the good sale items, all the best value sets, and of course boxes sell out straight away because they're so popular.

I do hope they bring out new boxes soon as I now have 2 new golden ticket codes that can only be used on boxes.  I do wonder why not on the general shop though?  Must be a reason for that.

Anyway, I still love Memebox.  In my opinion only (of course) the Petite Treasures box was awful and if I had got that box (which luckily I did not) I would have written a letter of complaint due to the expiration dates etc.  Blackout I wouldn't have been that happy with but there's not really anything to complain about there as it's the luck of the draw what products you get and it's an okay box.

Apple Mojito I think is actually a good box and I kind of wish I'd gotten it!  I was also happy with Oil Therapy which I only just received even though other people seemed lukewarm about it, I was happy.

Soothing Sista great of course but everyone knew that already as we knew what was in it before.

Of course, I agree with everyone else that I blame management NOT customer service.

But really there are things I'd say on here as part of conversation that might sound negative (though not too negative I hope as I'm trying to be positive!) but I would never dream of actually going to the extent of writing CS an email of complaint about it.  It's just stuff I might mention here in passing in terms of "oh I wish they'd do that" or "disappointed about that" but I wouldn't actually _complain _about it officially IYKWIM.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh and more positive stuff:

I tried the hair oil that I got as a free gift with my Benton set and I LOVE it!  Makes my hair so soft and lovely feel and texture and more manageable.  Great thumbs up from me!  Will probably buy some more when it runs out!

I also feel that Black Friday boxes 1 and 2 are pretty fantastic, box 3 not so much but still okay.

If only they hadn't all been sold out when I went on the site about an hour after they went up on the Black Friday.......oh well.

Interested to see what's in 4 and 5 now!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

Getting the trio of blackout,petite and apple mojito today. Baahhhhhhhh


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

The brands and supplies being limited is in regards to Memeboxes, not their shops. As for why they operate the two shops so separately and choose to do major brands in the USA and whatnot, who knows.

However, there's stuff going on behind the scenes in regards to the Memeshop and the two warehouses. So I don't think they've been adding to the Memeshop because of that. They're pulling listings here and there once the fact there is no stock in the Korean warehouse is brought to their attention (this happened 3 out of 3 times with me lately), and not adding stuff that sits around for long periods of time.

I wouldn't pay any mind to the Memeshop until we actually know what is going on. I think it's being neglected because of whatever they're doing behind the scenes.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Wine and Cheese + WTF will be here today.

Bounce Cheese Cream ....Come to meeee

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm just waiting for all my orders to be supplied then giving them a body swerve for a few months to see if they get their act together. I've enough products to last me for ages and the VIP thing is a joke at the moment anyway so won't be missing much if that elapses.

If they decide to start selling well curated boxes with good items again then I may be tempted back but the management direction they are heading in, I fear is not a good one for global sales and there complete disrespect for the customer (CPM2 leftovers, items with very short expiry dates) concerns me.

I did love memebox but that love has been jaded so much lately that its faded to the point of complete and utter apathy. I do feel sorry for the CS reps who seem clueless about what is happening as the rest of us and wish the organisation well but own brand products are not for me. Throwing your name on a product without doing the actual research into ingredients / properties etc screams "profit first, customer second". Many high cost cosmetic products are that way for a reason, they've had stringent testing for allergies / reactions and consumer tests before they hit the sales floor. I honestly don't think memebox have gone to that much effort given how quickly they seem to be churning items out. Best guess, they've a supplier of cheap products they are just adding their name to the packaging. I can get that from any chemist as its nothing special.


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

I am so bummed that the pearl paradise is missing from all yet value set... It feels like they were purposefully left out... I do not want two cherry blossoms...

Has anyone gotten a reply about this issue?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Fae Uh oh, I bought that YET set.

Has anyone here received a YET set with the white one included?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 4, 2014)

YOU GUYS I CAN ONLY ADD 79 CPM2 BOXES TO MY CART!

Does this mean it's almost over?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> YOU GUYS I CAN ONLY ADD 79 CPM2 BOXES TO MY CART!
> 
> Does this mean it's almost over?


If they haven't added more yet (they did this before)....I really hope so.

Oh my goodness. Can we really see the light from here?! 

(But...Am I the only one worried about restocks?)


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh...and for those who wanted to know about the golden sweepstake prizes - just got a fourth prize ticket...$7 dollars off shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope I got only four shades and no reply yet


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh...and for those who wanted to know about the golden sweepstake prizes - just got a fourth prize ticket...$7 dollars off shipping.


So, 5th place is $5 off.

I even said before watch 5th place be $5 off and 4th place be $7-8 off.

I was joking though....

Not impressed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Come on dirty gal. Give a MUT girl the number one prize


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Come on dirty gal. Give a MUT girl the number one prize


I'll keep my fingers crossed! 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it when the ladies here win in Memeland.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I agree, and that's why when people talk about flipping out on customer service, I genuinely feel bad for them.
> 
> It's definitely the higher ups that are an issue. And if there was some way to get frustrated emails/letters to them, I'd gladly offer to collect and print them from all the ladies on here and pay a modest fortune to ship them over to Memeland.
> 
> Raining angry letters would have to make a point, right?


I'm not sure where anyone said they were going to flip out on cs?

I did send an upset email, yes, but I made a point to say that I understood it was not their fault, but that I needed to express my frustration with the expiry dates (which I think I have a right to do). They still have the power to offer a refund or points or something in a situation like this. I believe I was given inferior products and it's unacceptable to me. I always am polite to cs because I've been there, spent years doing it and it's a crappy job.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

@@juless231 That wasn't directed at anything that's been said here. 

Okay, except maybe when someone told them to eff off.

(I completely understand emailing them and wanting a difference. I desperately wish those emails actually had a chance of reaching someone with "power" in Memeland..)


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

@@cfisher Agreed, though most company management take notice when large amounts of complaints roll in... but then again Memebox isn't like most companies. .


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

I will most likely also send a mail to memebox when I recieve my petite treasures today. The expiration thing is worse than the box beeing low valued to me.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh...and for those who wanted to know about the golden sweepstake prizes - just got a fourth prize ticket...$7 dollars off shipping.


Congratulations, Alidolly!


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

We are soon going to reach the same point as before the restocks, where only CMP2 boxes were available. There are only 4 boxes from All about brow left.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

gotta say that my appletox apple left my feet nice and soft  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flushblush (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys, Dirty Gal/Hair Salon is officially on the move! If there are no delays, I should get mine tomorrow.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Hey guys, Dirty Gal/Hair Salon is officially on the move! If there are no delays, I should get mine tomorrow.


I ended up grabbing that bundle at the last minute.

Here's hoping we get the hair treatments we want.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I didn't order the bundle but I ordered Dirty Gal on its own and I am SO excited for that box!

Is Dirty Gal a golden ticket box too?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I didn't order the bundle but I ordered Dirty Gal on its own and I am SO excited for that box!
> 
> Is Dirty Gal a golden ticket box too?


Yep. So I take it if it is moving we should see it tomorrow?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yep. So I take it if it is moving we should see it tomorrow?


Some people on Facebook are saying they should be getting their today.

I wonder if some shipped a day early?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 4, 2014)

No tracking yet for my standard box.

After this, I have

Garden of Eden

Pumpkin/anniversary

Cleopatra/wonder woman/empress


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Some people on Facebook are saying they should be getting their today.
> 
> I wonder if some shipped a day early?


Lol to counteract my trio that shipped a day late


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> No tracking yet for my standard box.
> 
> After this, I have
> 
> ...


Tracking shows up one to two days after it ships


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

Only 78 CPM2 boxes left. Is it weird that it is the first meme-related news this week that made me happy?

Maybe Memebox will soon be able to move on and bring out new boxes and curate great ones.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

I do feel bad for the CS reps at memebox, but unfortunately they are our only way to make our opinions know. I also emailed yesterday about the petite treasures box. I'm not expecting a response beyond one of the standard C&amp;P ones, but maybe if enough people let their dissatisfaction be known, something will change. At least that's how it works with businesses with customer service skills, not something memebox is known for.  B)


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm hoping for a birds nest product in dirty gal! I missed the soothingsista box.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

What are the chances of a new box tomorrow do you think?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I am expecting boxes or a restock tbh


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Just received my restock order of TonyMoly box and the gel eyeliner came with the lid off and although it hasn't leaked (thank goodness) it looks like the eyeliner has completely dried out as I can't get any product to come out onto the brush at all.  I had to email them to complain, hopefully they will send me a replacement.  First problem I've had with a broken/damaged item from Memebox.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

They normal offer points for broken products.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Shame as I could do with some eyeliner.  Sigh.

Other than that the box looks good and I got the green Apple thingy.  I don't have the red one (want it, though), so overall it's a good buy.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 4, 2014)

Have UK ladies recieved their appletox/blackout bundles yet? I had a text from dhl saying I had a parcel a couple of days ago but nothing since


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am expecting boxes or a restock tbh


.....Did someone say restock? 

Darn it.

Looks like I'll be staying up late tonight.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Have UK ladies recieved their appletox/blackout bundles yet? I had a text from dhl saying I had a parcel a couple of days ago but nothing since


Mine has just been through Amsterdam. UK DHL seems to take three to four days atm or more.

Mine was sent a day late too.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

A restock is possible but unlikely


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 4, 2014)

I dont want restocks, I want NEW and no leftover screaming boxes. Pleeeeease


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Jane George thank you for letting me know


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> A restock is possible but unlikely


Yeah...I think SOMETHING will happen tonight. It's been such a dead Memeweek.

But, not actually getting my hopes up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 4, 2014)

I ordered from the us store on monday but it still shows the order as processing. Is this normal or should I be worried?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

cfisher said:


> .....Did someone say restock?
> 
> Darn it.
> 
> Looks like I'll be staying up late tonight.  :lol:


That was Jane George responding to my question on what we think are the chances of a new box(es) tomorrow.

Tbh I think she is being overly optimistic but maybe Memebox will prove me wrong!  I hope so.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

there is usually something on friday... just hoping it isnt the memebox products... yawn


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I ordered from the us store on monday but it still shows the order as processing. Is this normal or should I be worried?


Normal I think, I ordered from the global store last Wednesday and it only shipped yesterday (I'm in UK).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I ordered from the us store on monday but it still shows the order as processing. Is this normal or should I be worried?


us store can be v. v. slow at times. Even slower than global at times


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I ordered from the us store on monday but it still shows the order as processing. Is this normal or should I be worried?


Yeah it can take well over a week. Plus with the extra Black Friday sales they probably had more orders than usual. I wouldn't worry yet. Also I've had them show up while it still says processing on the site as they usually ship them 2 day priority mail on US.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Tbh I probably am but as @@cfisher said there should be something. I might be wrong but I think Friday has always had something, if only a collab.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah they normally have something and as the Memebox site is SO empty right now I'm hoping they will.

And it better be an actual BOX and NOT just a new product!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I probably am but as @@cfisher said there should be something. I might be wrong but I think Friday has always had something, if only a collab.


Yeah....Usually something happens on Friday. And nothing really happened on Monday or Wednesday, to an extreme at that, like not even a bunch of new shop items or free sampling events and such.

So I think something will happen. And I do think there's a reasonable chance for a new box, or possibly a few restocks, especially with all the cancellations they've had.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

With 19pts  to use I quite fancy a new box


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 4, 2014)

I so wish for some new boxes, Christmas ones with express shipping preferably! As you all say, it's been such a borning week and nothing's really happening and they really should give us sth at least on Friday!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I so wish for some new boxes, Christmas ones with express shipping preferably! As you all say, it's been such a borning week and nothing's really happening and they really should give us sth at least on Friday!


I personally think it would be silly of them NOT to do a Christmas box.  It would be so popular and they wouldn't be restricted as to theme, they could stick anything in, any old item with no limits on say it has to be skincare, or has to be honey, or has to be from a certain brand.  So it would be easy for them.

They did their Thanksgiving boxes quite late (you had to get them express shipping in order to receive them before Thanksgiving), so I still hold out hope for a Crimbo box.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it is most likely to be a happy holidays box rather than Christmas


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

There was something about a Christmas countdown starting next week but sounds like they are focusing on a product (likely to be their own one) in the last email they sent.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

The affiliate email gave me no hope for any sort of boxes this month.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> The affiliate email gave me no hope for any sort of boxes this month.


What did it say?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

. But here are some hints: we are bringing in three new brands for USA Shop, and we have a number of new products coming up with our XO Memebox range. Keep your eyes and ears wide open for our new partnerships!

We are also gearing up for a 12 Days of Christmas special campaign beginning next week, with one featured treat every day as we count down to Christmas.

Email sent to affiliates..

No mention of boxes for Christmas - just products


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

I honestly don't see them releasing a box a day as the "treat" - more likely to be a item reduced or free product / shipping if you buy this item sort of thing..

Beauty 911 and Make-up #64 arrived today. They aren't too bad (well apart from the cheek room lip balm - even my daughter said "oh no...not another one of those mummy!!" And she's only 4.5!! She loved the vibrating egg puff and said it was "sooo cool!" (Was like a magpie and headed straight for that when I opened the box!). Got the pink loose powder from Revecen so happy with that as its a colour I can use thankfully.

Going to go through everything sent over the months and pull out those with a use by date of next year. Need to be organised given the amount of items now in my bedroom!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

I think I have outgrown my Meme storage



Spoiler


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 4, 2014)

My black out and Apple mojito arrived, Apple mojito is ok I'm happy with it but blackout is heartbreaking, such a disappointment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 4, 2014)

For anyone who's had boxes stuck in customs in LA - do you know who to call to ask about them? I have 8 boxes (new and restocks) that have been stuck there for 22 days. Should I call my PO or customs?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank goodness I got my remaining boxes today -  not stuck in customs after all.  Phew!


----------



## athy (Dec 4, 2014)

eurgh i cancelled my colourbox bundle

memebox trust issues. ):


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

athy said:


> eurgh i cancelled my colourbox bundle
> 
> memebox trust issues. ):


I have cancelled a few for similar issues.


----------



## athy (Dec 4, 2014)

... guys while cancelling my colourbox bundle I realised that I was only meant to have one global #17 coming for me...

which led me to think: "wait, didn't I get two tracking emais a few days ago?"

Turns out I have a WTF+wine and cheese bundle coming for me even though I'm pretty sure I cancelled.. I double checked and I did indeed get refunded, and my account says this order was closed...

What do I do O___O Will I have to send it back to them?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

I physically can't bring myself to cancel any boxes...I feel like I only have 7-8 left to ship, and I have NO idea if there are any boxes coming in the near future...I want to prolong my memebox joy as long as I can, even if the boxes aren't that great, I still feel like I'm getting my money's worth (most of the time) and I just have a blast review them...even when they're bad! (Sometimes that makes reviewing them more fun lmao)

I usually use a coupon code, points or a combination of the 2 to get my boxes, so canceling any of them wouldn't be giving me that much money back, and I want to keep the high going of regularly getting boxes until it's just a distant memory haha


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

athy said:


> ... guys while cancelling my colourbox bundle I realised that I was only meant to have one global #17 coming for me...
> 
> which led me to think: "wait, didn't I get two tracking emais a few days ago?"
> 
> ...


Jane George and I have also mentioned that we got tracking emails for wtf/wine and cheese yesterday even though we both canceled as well.

I'm thinking they accidentally sent them to some people, which is why they recently sent e-mails out to people who bought WTF on Black Friday and said it was "backordered."

I'm not sure what to do in a situation like this, but any other company on the planet would basically deem this an error in our favor. The customer shouldn't be responsible for something like this, considering they made the mistake.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol @@athy you aren't the only one with it coming anyhow


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure about your countries but in the UK it would probably be deemed as 'unsolicited mail' as I cancelled but they sent it without me requesting it again. If it is then it is mine to keep.


----------



## athy (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie @@Jane George Ahhhh I see! Thanks girls - and sorry for not really reading the past posts, there's so many of them and I haven't been keeping up to date =x

Hopefully they just write it off as a mistake I guess O___O?

That's definitely a law in your favour for this situation xD


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm thinking they accidentally sent them to some people, which is why they recently sent e-mails out to people who bought WTF on Black Friday and said it was "backordered."
> 
> I'm not sure what to do in a situation like this, but any other company on the planet would basically deem this an error in our favor. The customer shouldn't be responsible for something like this, considering they made the mistake.


Now you've said that, that does make sense but if pretty much all of it is in stock in the memeshop it does seem a bit cheeky to refund and cancel without warning. Why couldn't they have emailed explaining the error and delaying ours while they picked and packed from consignment stock?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Tbh I am confused as this is a huge blunder


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I physically can't bring myself to cancel any boxes...I feel like I only have 7-8 left to ship, and I have NO idea if there are any boxes coming in the near future...I want to prolong my memebox joy as long as I can, even if the boxes aren't that great, I still feel like I'm getting my money's worth (most of the time) and I just have a blast review them...even when they're bad! (Sometimes that makes reviewing them more fun lmao)
> 
> I usually use a coupon code, points or a combination of the 2 to get my boxes, so canceling any of them wouldn't be giving me that much money back, and I want to keep the high going of regularly getting boxes until it's just a distant memory haha


I thought I was the only one like this! I cannot bring myself to cancel anything even though I've not been thrilled with the boxes lately. I really only have 5 that haven't shipped. Global 17 and 3 restocks are on the way.

Ooh that's kinda sad! I'm used to having like 20 that haven't shipped!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

I see on Instagram some people got the O&amp;Soap Berry cleanser as the free gift in their Benton Value set


----------



## veritazy (Dec 4, 2014)

@@athy wow they keep making this happy mistakes! I know several people getting it although they cancelled. Well, never be sure until they are in your hands..

@@thelavalampgirl Just wanna say I love your name. And lava lamps-- Thanks to Sims lol!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

@@veritazy mine is in East Midlands atm so very close to me.

I wonder if 19 will be released solo


----------



## veritazy (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I see on Instagram some people got the O&amp;Soap Berry cleanser as the free gift in their Benton Value set


So far the free gifts have been Boscians cream, O&amp; Soap berry cleanser and the Mise en Scene hair serum. They seems decent, I'm beating myself for not getting the sets~ Feeling deprived off mail lately. Mine are moving too slowly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

For those that got Wine &amp; Cheese without the Innisfree product I saw that they put in a Memebox mask with a we are sorry note.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

athy said:


> @@MissJexie @@Jane George Ahhhh I see! Thanks girls - and sorry for not really reading the past posts, there's so many of them and I haven't been keeping up to date =x
> 
> Hopefully they just write it off as a mistake I guess O___O?
> 
> That's definitely a law in your favour for this situation xD


I mean, I canceled it because I didn't really care either way about the boxes, but hey- bank error in my favor I guess lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



thelavalampgirl said:


> Now you've said that, that does make sense but if pretty much all of it is in stock in the memeshop it does seem a bit cheeky to refund and cancel without warning. Why couldn't they have emailed explaining the error and delaying ours while they picked and packed from consignment stock?


I wish I understood anything that Memebox does...maybe it costs them more money to do that than to cancel the restock orders? Who knows...because they certainly don't care about making money or they would be releasing boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



had706 said:


> I thought I was the only one like this! I cannot bring myself to cancel anything even though I've not been thrilled with the boxes lately. I really only have 5 that haven't shipped. Global 17 and 3 restocks are on the way.
> 
> Ooh that's kinda sad! I'm used to having like 20 that haven't shipped!


haha omg kindred spirits I'm so glad I'm not alone in feeling that way! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have had some crap boxes and some great ones. Next Best Thing hasn't shown up yet but I'm obviously going to love it. The blackout/petit garbage boxes were a bummer, but there was always a risk they would be with the lower price tag, so I'm not completely washing my hands of Memebox yet! I'm going to let the rest of my boxes ride their way to me and hope that they're awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I feel you! I THINK I have 6-7 left to ship, and it's usually 16+ or something insane! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LoveSkinCare said:


> I see on Instagram some people got the O&amp;Soap Berry cleanser as the free gift in their Benton Value set


*PTERODACTYL SCREECH*

I WANT ITTTTTT

Seriously that cleanser has evaded me and I've always wanted to try it!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So far the free gifts have been Boscians cream, O&amp; Soap berry cleanser and the Mise en Scene hair serum. They seems decent, I'm beating myself for not getting the sets~ Feeling deprived off mail lately. Mine are moving too slowly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those are some nice free gifts. I didn't buy any of the sets either and wishing I did.


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

veritazy said:


> So far the free gifts have been Boscians cream, O&amp; Soap berry cleanser and the Mise en Scene hair serum. They seems decent, I'm beating myself for not getting the sets~ Feeling deprived off mail lately. Mine are moving too slowly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Someone also got Skin House Galactomyces Cream


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder if we will see spoilers for Dirty Gal today. I only have two boxes left to ship and then I got nothing.. Feeling kind of sad.. No more pink boxes coming my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie I love that cleanser. I bought one on EBay a while back and I use it every night and it is still full. Lasts forever.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@MissJexie I love that cleanser. I bought one on EBay a while back and I use it every night and it is still full. Lasts forever.


I'm glad to hear that!! I've heard very good things and my favorite cleanser is almost gone so I need a new favorite asap!

So far I haven't been disappointed with any of the free gifts offered...in fact I think they're pretty generous considering what a great deal the value sets are/were.

I'll be happy with whichever I get, but dat cleanser....come to meeeee


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think anything will happen tomorrow. At least no new boxes or restocks imo.

I think we might just get a mail that says something in the lines of "Hurry, only a few days left for the big sale!" and that will be it.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Dirty gal spoilers in next twenty fours I think.... Been waiting for this box for a while.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> For those that got Wine &amp; Cheese without the Innisfree product I saw that they put in a Memebox mask with a we are sorry note.


BWHAHAHAHAHA

I am sorry, but that just made me laugh....


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 4, 2014)

My memebox last tracked to INCHEON then nothing is that normal?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I am sorry, but that just made me laugh....


I thought it would bring some laughs. At least they tried to give us a free gift. I'm just glad it was not a CPM2 leftover.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> My memebox last tracked to INCHEON then nothing is that normal?


Yes it's normal. It usually takes 5-7 days sometimes longer before the first tracking shows for your country of destination


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Dirty gal spoilers in next twenty fours I think.... Been waiting for this box for a while.


I'm seriously thinking about taking a half day off work just to celebrate the arrival of the @@Jane George collaboration Dirty Gal box. &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I need to take leave time--hahahah--I don't usually take time off for cosmetics! lol) I see my bundle moving now--ahh, come to me smurfie mask.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 4, 2014)

Excited to see what free gifts I get with my holiday bundles!  All the gifts seem quite nice!  I was expecting something scary from CPM2.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 4, 2014)

Thankyou love skin had a silly idea my memebox had gone site seeing


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

The rest could be leftovers


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Thankyou love skin had a silly idea my memebox had gone site seeing


You're welcome. Are you in the U.S? If yes, plug your tracking into USPS website and keep checking it and soon you will see it process through customs. Or download the App Aftership and put all your tracking in there as it will ping you as it gets updates and then you don't have to keep checking.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

So...my canceled wine and cheese/ wtf bundle just arrived.

lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So...my canceled wine and cheese/ wtf bundle just arrived.
> 
> lol


Did you get a Meme mask and the so sorry note, LOL


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> You're welcome. Are you in the U.S? If yes, plug your tracking into USPS website and keep checking it and soon you will see it process through customs. Or download the App Aftership and put all your tracking in there as it will ping you as it gets updates and then you don't have to keep checking.


 no uk Isle of wight


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

My Dirty Gal and Hair Salon still showing as ready to ship so hope they get sent soon...pity they were purchased at different times so coming snail mail. Hoping for some really nice spoilers to restore some faith...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> My Dirty Gal and Hair Salon still showing as ready to ship so hope they get sent soon...pity they were purchased at different times so coming snail mail. Hoping for some really nice spoilers to restore some faith...


They won't change until tomorrow/Thursday


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 4, 2014)

So

All my DHL 3 bundles are in Amsterdam and will be with me tomorrow . My global. Lucky11 and elizavecca set . 2 innisfree orders and a tester korea order . Will all be here and I ve 2 days if 17 HR shifts to do.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 4, 2014)

So maybe that's what UPS says is arriving today!

The Wine and Cheese that I cancelled in September...  SEPTEMBER!

Also, if there's a Meme mask in there with a sorry  note, I'm going to be happy.  I *really* like those masks!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol I dont think w and cheese is an exception either... Won't say more but however is cancelling isn't good at it

Edited to include the word think because the word think is important


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Did you get a Meme mask and the so sorry note, LOL


That I did! LOL It's a HAND SIGNED note too! haha They must be REALLY sorry. *shifty eyes*



Jane George said:


> Lol I dont w and cheese is an exception either... Won't say more but however is cancelling isn't good at it


LOL are you speaking another language, girl??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie lol I forgot to include the word think


----------



## OiiO (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That I did! LOL It's a HAND SIGNED note too! haha They must be REALLY sorry. *shifty eyes*


TBH I'm fine with 12 points and a free hydrogel mask as an apology.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

OiiO said:


> TBH I'm fine with 12 points and a free hydrogel mask as an apology.


Miss jexie cancelled her box


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

Liv said:


> I don't think anything will happen tomorrow. At least no new boxes or restocks imo.
> 
> I think we might just get a mail that says something in the lines of "Hurry, only a few days left for the big sale!" and that will be it.


I can see the futuuuuuuuure! Almost... ;-)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Liv said:


> I can see the futuuuuuuuure! Almost... ;-)


Timing is just a bit off


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

12 points, a Meme-mask, and apology note and a refunded bundle that still shows up is kind of a good deal for those that happened to  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol we didn't get the 12 points but did get a bundle.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So...my canceled wine and cheese/ wtf bundle just arrived.
> 
> lol


In my opinion, Wine and Cheese was a rather nice box. So the only thing better than an Wine and Cheese box is a free Wine and Cheese box?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

OiiO said:


> TBH I'm fine with 12 points and a free hydrogel mask as an apology.


I agree. That was a nice solution to the long wait and the missing product. I was just making a joke in regards to how I don't really think they are that Sorry about it... considering how little they care about so many other issues. I did cancel my bundle and somehow ended up with it anyway, well I am absolutely not complaining, just a general observation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Wonder if they will do something similar with the crappy Petite Treasures with short expiry dates..though reckon even if they do acknowledge that its not great, it'll be a couple of memepoints and "now go away" rather than sending out replacement products.

Trying to get daughter to bed..but she's fighting it..,gah!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder when the VIP emails will go out.

Also haven't had a response about the dried out eyeliner.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 4, 2014)

It's strange that sometimes they care about expiry dates and sometimes they don't...  When there was a similar issue with the synake essence in OMG2 (expiring in Feb 2015) there was no CS resolution (I don't believe anyone got points for it)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Alidolly must be the night for it. Edward was a nightmare to get to bed.

No ideas on vip emails and as for cs replies been waiting two days


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie you lucky duck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm glad you mysteriously ended up with the W&amp;C bundle after all


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

If it had of been one item fair enough but its not and that's just poor IMHO - they knew the items had less than a year to go and yet still sent them out to customers who didnt know (I defo would not have bought the box if I'd have known in advance).

@janeGeorge - she had a wee snooze this afternoon as her granny and grandad were over in the morning so she's not tired now. Thankfully her daddy is sitting with her reading a book so peace has descended for the time being. She'll be back through at 6am tomorrow though wanting to play on my ipad - not before I check here she won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> busy weekend as well as she's got ballet on Saturday morning along with her nursery Christmas fayre then a party on Sunday through my husbands work (with Santa etc). Gonna be knackered come Monday!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@MissJexie you lucky duck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad you mysteriously ended up with the W&amp;C bundle after all


I was very lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I think I'm going to gift these to my mom and my sister for Christmas!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I was very lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> although I think I'm going to gift these to my mom and my sister for Christmas!


That is very nice of you to pay it forward. I'm sure they will love the boxes


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

So, both Dirty Gal and Hair Salon were sweepstake boxes..,wonder if there will be any winners of 3rd, 2nd or 1st prize on here! What do people reckon will be the 2nd / 3rd prizes? One free box (useless at the moment unless you want one of the remaining Devil boxes)...then 10 CPM2 boxes for second prize lol!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

2nd and 3rd were announced but can't remember what they were


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

I think that a week after the restocks, will will really be at the same point as a week before. There are only 2 brow boxes left and 73 (!!!) CPM2 boxes left. I almost can't believe that someone is still buying them after all this time.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Box withdrawal syndrome..

Need to buy a box....

Must resist CPM2....

Must resist...

Oh crap...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That is very nice of you to pay it forward. I'm sure they will love the boxes


I always give my mom stuff that I think she will enjoy from my Memeboxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Since I don't have a lot of wrinkles right now (just fine lines) I give the anti wrinkle things to her and she loves them! She also has dry skin so the Wine and Cheese box would be great for her because of that cheese cream!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My older sister pretty much takes anything I don't want because she's addicted to skincare too haha, so I think she'll like the WTF box because it has a nice variety of stuff!

Also I hope no one thinks that I was being selfish or ungrateful when I made that joke about the "sorry" card in the wine and cheese box. It seems like some people got that impression, so I apologize! I only said it because I find it interesting that they are super apologetic about something like this, but can't be bothered to respond in a positive manner in regards to a lot of the other issues people have been having, or the fact that people have repeatedly e-mailed them just looking for some simple response about what's going on with the lack of boxes.

Either way, I am more than grateful that 2 cancelled boxes arrived anyway...granted I don't think it was on purpose as it seems like many of (maybe all?) the people who canceled ended up getting them, but it does make me feel bad for the people that ordered WTF on Black Friday and got a "backordered" email.


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

At first, I was bummed about not getting the next best thing in skincare, after seeing the close expiry dates of 3 products. I'm glad I didn't buy it! ^^

oops: I meant 3 products!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I ordered the next best thing in skincare but haven't received it yet.

Is it true, all the products are near expiry?


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

I think the tissues, shara shara cream &amp; serum are 12 months away!

(I'm super slow with using up products!)


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think the tissues, shara shara cream &amp; serum are 12 months away!
> 
> (I'm super slow with using up products!)


Oh. Is that bad? How long do products usually keep for?


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

I woul try to use them up within the next 12 months! If you use them up with the intervall, you should be totally fine! Don't worry! ^^


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

Most of the other products we get, have an expiry date of 3 years! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 4, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Oh. Is that bad? How long do products usually keep for?


It depends on the product &amp; ingredients.  Many products will show a symbol like this:





Product life is expressed in months.  24, 12, 6, etc.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> It depends on the product &amp; ingredients. Many products will show a symbol like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that symbol is for once you open the product you have to use it up by then or if date stamped with expiration you would want to open it and use it by that date.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't think a 1 year expiration date is that big of a deal?

I mean...there are some products (not sure if it's the case with the ones in question) that simply have ingredients that don't keep as long. 

In the case of these items, I will either give them away, or just push them up to the front of the line in regards to which things I use next.  

The Shara Shara cream in Petit Treasures is "best by July 2015" which I think is kind of a short amount of time, however it's not uncommon for me to receive products that have a 6m symbol on them. Plus I think it's because this product has a lot of natural/herbal ingredients. The blush on the other hand...is confusing. It has a 1 year expiration date...but most cosmetics usually last about that long anyway...usually 1-3 years depending on the product. I don't think a blush is going to "expire" per se, I think it's more saying literally that the blush is "best" if used before december 2015. I have no idea why they went out of their way to write that out on the card though...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie I am not too bothered by it either but I will just open them up and start using them now. But I definitely understand that one would want a longer shelf life as we all have so many thing now that it makes it harder to use them up if they all were to expire within a year.


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think a 1 year expiration date is that big of a deal?
> 
> I mean...there are some products (not sure if it's the case with the ones in question) that simply have ingredients that don't keep as long.
> 
> ...


No you're not but I didn't want to open up an argument on it but I will jump on your band wagon! Lol. I expect to use products within 6 months so I'm fine if the expiration date is at least that long. Most other products I use that are not Korean beauty don't even have an expiration date or manufacture date so I just try to go by when I open it. Or if it smells and or looks bad.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not too bothered either. If it is expired and I just use it on my body instead. Plus, I am such a ditz, I been using a Laneige sleeping pack on and off, which actually expired two years ago and it still works fine on my skin. (I only found out after I decided to put together a list.. oops) So expiry dates to me is just meh.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't think a 1 year expiration date is that big of a deal?
> 
> I mean...there are some products (not sure if it's the case with the ones in question) that simply have ingredients that don't keep as long.
> 
> ...


 I think they wrote that on the card because it's on the package and they didn't want a crap ton of people emailing them about it after receiving the box.  They did it so they can say, "see? We told you to use it by so and so date. Now, don't bother us!"


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

Are these best by or use by dates?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Are these best by or use by dates?


I'm not sure about the Next Best Thing products since I don't have it in my hands yet, but both the products in Petit Treasures say "best by"


----------



## Fae (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't know anyone, who is remotely into skincare! So I'm the only person I can use it on! I'm not bothered about expiry dates on makeup products though! For me powder makeup just lasts ages, without turning bad!

I had some bad experiences with skincare turning funky within its last months of expiry, so I'm very wary about it! ^^


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

Fae said:


> I don't know anyone, who is remotely into skincare! So I'm the only person I can use it on! I'm not bothered about expiry dates on makeup products though! For me powder makeup just lasts ages, without turning bad!
> 
> I had some bad experiences with skincare turning funky within its last months of expiry, so I'm very wary about it! ^^


I am SO lucky I have 2 sisters and a mother who love beauty product or I'd be buried in stuff right now LOL

I agree on powder makeup. I have eyeshadow palettes that I've owned for longer than I can even remember. I just stop using it or toss it out when they become less vibrant or don't apply well...which is usually a VERY long time lol


----------



## Liv (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't keep such a close eye on expiry dates. For skincare or makeup, I mostly go by color and smell. If I am not so sure, I patch test it first and if it is fine I'll use it anyway.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 4, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I think that symbol is for once you open the product you have to use it up by then or if date stamped with expiration you would want to open it and use it by that date.


Yes, you're right; sorry I was not more clear.


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

I give lots to my mom or I sell the items worth more. I've found though that if I bring my unwanted items to work and give away for free people snatch that stuff up like its gold!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

Daughter finally asleep and just sorted my boxes so now have;

Lips

Eyes

serums

toners

hair

Foot

Primer

Cleansers

BB cream / air cushion

Face (make-up)

Masks

Hands

Creams

a box with all my Frozen make-up...

And the Etude House Princess table.

Though have managed to cut 3 boxes in the process so not looking quite as much stuff!

God only knows where I'll put the stuff from the boxes to come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Now just to wade my way through it all...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

i rarely listen to best by dates in food or cosmetics tbh. use by dates i adhere to though.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 4, 2014)

And I've boxes for my Mum and MIL for Christmas too..forgot about those


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 4, 2014)

Steamcream lasts six months open or not, they make fresh all natural


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 4, 2014)

But then I have a clinique eye shadow that 20 years old


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

Speculation:



Spoiler



Given that Next Best Thing and the Black Friday boxes have turned out to be very popular and they both had electronic info cards, I'm thinking that maybe they were curated by the new staff working in California. That makes me nervous about the boxes we ordered some time ago--if the new staff is cherry picking all the good stuff, that would explain why some of the boxes released for sale earlier look so sad.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm not bothered by an expiration date for one year. My general rule is this, if I can move it into rotation once I'm finished with the products that I am currently using, no problem. But I don't want to receive a ton of items that have to be used up in 6 months. I would have to adjust my buying habits if that were the case, because lots of items I simply can't use that quickly.

With items like the Seatree....I'm more than okay with it. Seatree is a well established brand and they sell really well on sites like KoreaDepart. If we have to use an item up in six months to get those brands, so be it. It's not like Memebox will get them for free, or be able to pay their regular wholesale prices to add them to our boxes.

My only concern is that I don't want it to become the norm.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

So there are new US shop value sets up on the site - two makeup and one skincare I think - aegyo style makeup, babyface style makeup and winter skincare value set. The prices don't seem to be reduced by all that much, and it's US only. I'm in the UK so can't buy anyway.


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 4, 2014)

I got 5th place in the golden ticket giveaway and the code doesn't work. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 4, 2014)

what was 5th place?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got the newsletter. I don't know what to say tbh. I'm so disappointed. Every single link apart from the last general 'Cyber Monday Sale' one took me to the US shop. Even on the Cyber Monday link most deals (though admittedly not all) were US only. The thing is, there's not really anything new or any new deals for global customers. I'm not talking about boxes, that is clearly expecting too much. But just products.

So the 12 days of deals begins on December 9 (Tuesday). Bet that means there's nothing new now coming between now and then. It will be a boring Cyber Monday sale all the way through to early hours of Tuesday morning and then it will probably be a deal on a US only item. Ugh.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 4, 2014)

bubblecakes said:


> I got 5th place in the golden ticket giveaway and the code doesn't work. Anyone else have the same issue?


Yes, I had that. I had 6th place ($3 off a box) and it didn't work but I emailed them and they didn't reply but when I tried again a few days later, it worked.

Are you definitely trying to use it on a box though? It doesn't count towards shop orders.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

athy said:


> which led me to think: "wait, didn't I get two tracking emais a few days ago?"
> 
> Turns out I have a WTF+wine and cheese bundle coming for me even though I'm pretty sure I cancelled.. I double checked and I did indeed get refunded, and my account says this order was closed...
> 
> What do I do O___O Will I have to send it back to them?


I cancelled my bundle also, received the PayPal refund, and UPS is scheduled to deliver it today. I'll be damned if they think I'm going to send it back. I cancelled it, they refunded, Meme's problem...not mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LoveSkinCare said:


> For those that got Wine &amp; Cheese without the Innisfree product I saw that they put in a Memebox mask with a we are sorry note.


A couple girls here have tried and liked them so I'm excited!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder if the Memeshop will stock Astalift? I picked up some of their range when it was half-price in the UK, and these days even TK Maxx have run out!


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 4, 2014)

*@**@Amy1234*,yes i tried it on the brow and marzia box and it didn't work


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 4, 2014)

*@*, 5th place is 5$ off


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

The reason I'm bothered by the use by dates is that with Petite Treasures it's half the box! It shows that we were just sent whatever they found sitting at the back of the warehouse. I tend to use my items pretty sparingly, so doubt I'll have the cream totally used up in 6 months. Like someone else said, I'm worried it will become the normal thing. That if people think it's ok, any future (if any) boxes will be full of discounted old product they got for next to nothing. I feel like I paid for the items, I deserve to have something that's not so old. If I ordered from the shop and was sent that I'd be just as angry about it. When did it become okay to be sent product you pay for that's been sitting on a shelf for two years? Blah, I just don't like it. My budget us super tight so when I buy these I want some quality items I'll get long lasting use out of, maybe that's why it bothers me so much.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 4, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> So there are new US shop value sets up on the site - two makeup and one skincare I think - aegyo style makeup, babyface style makeup and winter skincare value set. The prices don't seem to be reduced by all that much, and it's US only. I'm in the UK so can't buy anyway.


Just looked at these and am not tempted in the least.  The items included for the price are meh.


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 4, 2014)

Random question: Does anyone else's USPS tracking numbers work for the RM numbers? I've got one from an Etude House order from 11/4 that still says "preparing origin shipment" or whatever and gets me nowhere, and I'm worried it's gone forever. Should I just call USPS? Can anyone there even help me if the system doesn't recognize the number?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 4, 2014)

@@ceredonia they weren't working for a while, but I think USPS has it back on track now.  I've been able to track my RM stuff recently.  Did your EH order ship 11/4 or is that when you made it?  For some reason, the ones that shipped Nov 15 seem to have people asking a lot of questions about them...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 4, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@ceredonia they weren't working for a while, but I think USPS has it back on track now.  I've been able to track my RM stuff recently.  Did your EH order ship 11/4 or is that when you made it?  For some reason, the ones that shipped Nov 15 seem to have people asking a lot of questions about them...


Yep. Mine that was shipped the 15th isn't tracking either along w/several memeboxes and shop orders from other vendors.  I wonder if it was all on one cargo/ship/shipment that was lost or something? Or maybe the whole freight box is being held for review? Ugh. That's why I asked a page ago if anyone knows who to call to inquire about these lost orders at customs. Anyone?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Just received my WTF/Wine &amp; Cheese Value Set with the MemeMask. Thinking about doing a MemeBox giveaway for the WTF. Any bloggers that would be interested in blogging about it and I will send out the freebie at my expense? I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but for some it's a starter box...


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I would gladly take it off your hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I would also be happy to blog about it!


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 4, 2014)

*@**@MemeJunkie*, I would love to take it off your hands but to gift to my sister since i already reviewed this box on my blog   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I cancelled my bundle also, received the PayPal refund, and UPS is scheduled to deliver it today. I'll be damned if they think I'm going to send it back. I cancelled it, they refunded, Meme's problem...not mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> A couple girls here have tried and liked them so I'm excited!


I have a feeling that everyone that cancelled their boxes ended up getting them anyway...I haven't seen any evidence to the contrary. I'm also pretty pleased because I really wanted that Mememask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I'd be happy to host a giveaway in your honor for the WTF box if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like you have plenty of people to choose from! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

well, I would be happy to do so, but it looks like there is a line in front of me, @@MemeJunkie!


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

So I emailed yesterday to express my disappointment about the Petite Treasures box as well as a lot of the recent curation issues. This was before I knew about the expiry date issues with the box. Not sure if the response I got was a generic one or not. Anyone else get this reply? The email really does say anything, but I didn't expect it to either. It's from Arthur. 

Thanks for the thoughtful email. We've definitely heard your feedback, and we're working hard to make sure we improve the quality our boxes (from sourcing to shipment). However, changes are often painful (e.g. some people have complained that despite the increased security/speed of UPS, the shipping change caused delays for some due to signature requirements).

We know that we can't do anything only by words, so we know the only way to prove this focus is to deliver better results. We plan to prove through our future releases that we definitely do value our customers and take your feedback seriously. Once again, the team really appreciates your feedback, and we're going to work really hard to make your attention worth it!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 4, 2014)

sounds generic to me


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 4, 2014)

Sounds like one of those comments on my blog where at first you think someone actually read the post, then you realize it's generic spam that doesn't actually say anything.  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

I got a reply asking about the notes on the cards and the expiry dates:

"Can you please send us pictures with these expiration dates? If one is expiring in July that is still plenty of time to use. We ask our vendors to give us products that will last 6 months+ and this product would still meet these standards. Most of our vendors have told us that products are still good for months after opening. In addition to this, many products are products that do not have preservatives which means they may not last as long.

In any case, once you do receive the products, send us a picture and we will investigate with the vendor. We'd be more than happy to figure out what the deal is with these products."

Just seems odd that if a shelf life of 6 months is typical for many of the products, why are there not the notes to "use by" on all of the cards? I'm not as bothered by the 12 months, but the 6 months seems short. Maybe that Shara Shara cream is one of those things that is made without preservatives? Not sure. I'm thinking the blusher is just an older product they had in the warehouse for sure though, since it was in a box waaay back. I'm obviously not going to bother taking a photo and all, since they have the info themselves (put it on cards). I don't know.. I just find it strange, that's all.

Also.. hehe... I'll hop in line for the WTF box! I had it in my cart a bunch of times but decided to save my money since I foolishly thought we may have some crazy neat brand spankin' new box by now.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 4, 2014)

(playing "say something nice", kind of) The email isn't particularly focused, but more than just a copy paste I think. We know that @@biancardi messaged CS recently (she posted it here for us to read) and one of the points of that message was expressing dislike for the switch to UPS from DHL.  The fact that they referenced another concern that was sent in by a different customer (and probably others) means they are reading stuff at least?  I dont know just my thoughts trying to spin it positive  B)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

blinded said:


> So I emailed yesterday to express my disappointment about the Petite Treasures box as well as a lot of the recent curation issues. This was before I knew about the expiry date issues with the box. Not sure if the response I got was a generic one or not. Anyone else get this reply? The email really does say anything, but I didn't expect it to either. It's from Arthur.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughtful email. We've definitely heard your feedback, and we're working hard to make sure we improve the quality our boxes (from sourcing to shipment). However, changes are often painful (e.g. *some people have complained that despite the increased security/speed of UPS, the shipping change caused delays for some due to signature requirements).*
> 
> We know that we can't do anything only by words, so we know the only way to prove this focus is to deliver better results. We plan to prove through our future releases that we definitely do value our customers and take your feedback seriously. Once again, the team really appreciates your feedback, and we're going to work really hard to make your attention worth it!



I had a long email that I sent to Arthur, that was one of my complaints.  I hope I wasn't the only one.  BTW - I never had an issues with DHL.  They were secure and fast.

UPS is slow.  And not secure.   My driver must be on vacation, because today, with a signature release, instead of leaving my packages by my front door, my packages plus everyone else's in the building where sitting outside.  Where anyone can steal them.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

@@biancardi and @@MissJexie - I would LOVE for each of you to blog about the boxes whether good, bad or indifferent. Let's do both boxes as a giveaway as they were free to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 4, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@ceredonia they weren't working for a while, but I think USPS has it back on track now.  I've been able to track my RM stuff recently.  Did your EH order ship 11/4 or is that when you made it?  For some reason, the ones that shipped Nov 15 seem to have people asking a lot of questions about them...





kbabe said:


> Yep. Mine that was shipped the 15th isn't tracking either along w/several memeboxes and shop orders from other vendors.  I wonder if it was all on one cargo/ship/shipment that was lost or something? Or maybe the whole freight box is being held for review? Ugh. That's why I asked a page ago if anyone knows who to call to inquire about these lost orders at customs. Anyone?


Yeah I think it shipped around the 15th. I'm just annoyed because I THOUGHT it'd come in yesterday, there was a note left in my mailbox of 'your box got dropped off at the office since it's too big', but now my office doesn't have a package, which is mysterious, and the tracking number doesn't work. So...where is it?!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> (playing "say something nice", kind of) The email isn't particularly focused, but more than just a copy paste I think. We know that @@biancardi messaged CS recently (she posted it here for us to read) and one of the points of that message was expressing dislike for the switch to UPS from DHL.  The fact that they referenced another concern that was sent in by a different customer (and probably others) means they are reading stuff at least?  I dont know just my thoughts trying to spin it positive  B)


It isn't just UPS  - I also mentioned USPS which we are all having issues with the signature - some PO's are nice and will let us sign the pink cards ahead of time and leave them, but others aren't.  He ignored that part of my message.

Why did the states get the shaft with UPS?  All other countries, it seems, are still using DHL, correct?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@biancardi and @@MissJexie - I would LOVE for each of you to blog about the boxes whether good, bad or indifferent. Let's do both boxes as a giveaway as they were free to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awesome! Shoot me a PM and we'll discuss! &lt;3


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

UHM also guys...I just opened that shara shara cream from petit treasures.

wtf is that white stuff....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Awesome! Shoot me a PM and we'll discuss! &lt;3



I pm'd all of us in a convo!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> UHM also guys...I just opened that shara shara cream from petit treasures.
> 
> wtf is that white stuff....
> 
> ...


mine doesn't look like that. However, that could be wax...but don't quote me.  I am not big on molds and fungi


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

@@MissJexie - I reeeeally hope that's not mold!! Gross!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine doesn't look like that. However, that could be wax...but don't quote me.  I am not big on molds and fungi


My camera is terrrrrible, but it's DEFINITELY fuzzy... (the white stuff...not my camera..although my camera is pretty fuzzy too lol)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 4, 2014)

DDDDDD:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

ewwwwww....... do you have a macro setting on your camera?  If so, try to get a close up and send that to memebox.  that is mold if it is fuzzy!  It is a very natural product, lots of herbs, etc, and that one expires soon (so much for Arthur's response - lol)

too bad that yours decided it needed a friend.   I used mine last night and it is really nice - it is a spot treatment like that circle product only more of a balm than a cream.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ewwwwww....... do you have a macro setting on your camera?  If so, try to get a close up and send that to memebox.  that is mold if it is fuzzy!  It is a very natural product, lots of herbs, etc, and that one expires soon (so much for Arthur's response - lol)
> 
> too bad that yours decided it needed a friend.   I used mine last night and it is really nice - it is a spot treatment like that circle product only more of a balm than a cream.


I love me a good spot treatment, which is why I busted it open to see if I could test it out tonight...not so much. 

And my camera is...well, embarassingly bad. I got it for $5 at a yard sale and it's probably about 10 years old and is a point and shoot. I haven't been able to find a way to get a more detailed pic of it...I sent them a message about it with the photo just so they can be aware of the potential issue.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

I received a lightning fast reply to the email I just sent Gwen at Memebox. She does confirm that the cream is free of preservatives (hence the short shelf life), so makes sense mold could show up. That really sucks though!! The cream looks awesome! I am glad to have emailed in the first place asking questions, because I feel much better about it all now.
 

"Ah! Got it. I just checked. So the blusher is still good for a year. I think they put that there because those products look pretty natural. That moisturizer is free of all the major preservatives that extend shelf life. I did some research (please see attached). Blushers have a particularly long shelf life, and are good for even longer after opening. Memebox Global is only a year old so there's no way we've had product sitting in a warehouse for years. We(the CS team) have been pretty adamant with our box curators that our customers expect a high level of quality control so we would not have included something that's been sitting in our warehouse collecting dust."


----------



## blinded (Dec 4, 2014)

I think it's weird that my email mentioned the UPS thing at all. I didn't bring it up. Why would I? My packages come from Canada Post, not UPS. (At least as far as I know express items still come from Canada Post). I mentioned in my email that I know there are a lot of behind the scenes changes going on, but didn't mention shipping in anyway. My entire email was about the quality (or lack of) in recent boxes. 

Umm, if my cream is moldy I'm going to lose my mind. This silly box is causing too many issues.


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I received a lightning fast reply to the email I just sent Gwen at Memebox. She does confirm that the cream is free of preservatives (hence the short shelf life), so makes sense mold could show up. That really sucks though!! The cream looks awesome! I am glad to have emailed in the first place asking questions, because I feel much better about it all now.


I love the natural product approach, but this is such a downside to it! Shouldn't it still have some kind of preservative to prevent it from expiring so quickly and forming MOLD? I could be totally wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that the Benton issue from ages ago had something to do with lack of a preservative in a batch. *glancing at my new essence and steam cream that I will try, eventually LOL*

I worry about the Shara Shara spot treatment cream coming in my Tea Tree box, I hear nothing positive about that brand in regards to skincare or makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I love the natural product approach, but this is such a downside to it! Shouldn't it still have some kind of preservative to prevent it from expiring so quickly and forming MOLD? I could be totally wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that the Benton issue from ages ago had something to do with lack of a preservative in a batch. *glancing at my new essence and steam cream that I will try, eventually LOL*
> 
> I worry about the Shara Shara spot treatment cream coming in my Tea Tree box, I hear nothing positive about that brand in regards to skincare or makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


actually, I do like shara shara skincare products.  The ones I have tried, I have liked

charcoal facial sheet mask

avocado chocolate massage cream

lip scrub

and the balm from the petit treasures box (mine wasn't moldy)

I haven't tried the eye firming cream that I just received in elixir because I have an eye cream in use right now.

I don't think I have any other shara shara items currently - there is that one in the tea tree box, as you stated, and I am really looking forward to trying that out.


----------



## had706 (Dec 4, 2014)

I like some shara shara skincare too. I bought a couple of little creams from testerkorea that I really like. The spot cream from tea tree looks nice to me and I'll try that to. I don't like any of their makeup that I've tried.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a love/hate relationship with them...but sometimes when I look up ingredients of their skincare products I shudder a little bit because I have very sensitive acne-prone skin. I don't think they're horrible or anything.

I do LOVE the lip scrub that I got from them in the creepy doll box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 4, 2014)

This balm will be my first Shara Shara product that isn't makeup. Don't mind the BB cream (though I glitter like a disco ball if I use it on my whole face) so looking forward to trying it. 
Just wanted to clarify that I didn't mean that it's acceptable to have mold in the cream, I worded it kinda weird.. I meant that mold can show up if there aren't preservatives, so that could be what's in the picture. That make more sense? I'm too sleepy to put words together well right now.


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

@@biancardi

That makes me feel a lot better that you have liked several products!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 4, 2014)

juless231 said:


> This balm will be my first Shara Shara product that isn't makeup. Don't mind the BB cream (though I glitter like a disco ball if I use it on my whole face) so looking forward to trying it.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify that I didn't mean that it's acceptable to have mold in the cream, I worded it kinda weird.. I meant that mold can show up if there aren't preservatives, so that could be what's in the picture. That make more sense? I'm too sleepy to put words together well right now.


Yea I definitely don't blame memebox or even shara shara for the issue. It happens sometimes! I'm just not going to be using it unfortunately!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would have liked to try it out!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 4, 2014)

avarier said:


> I love the natural product approach, but this is such a downside to it! Shouldn't it still have some kind of preservative to prevent it from expiring so quickly and forming MOLD? I could be totally wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that the Benton issue from ages ago had something to do with lack of a preservative in a batch. *glancing at my new essence and steam cream that I will try, eventually LOL*


Yeah, after reading a bit about preservatives and doing a home experiment with dip slides, I'm in the pro-preservative camp. We don't know the cause of the Benton issues. People theorized that a lack of preservatives could have caused the problems since even if the company were lab testing each batch before releasing it, changes in light and temperature could cause bacteria, mold, or fungus in the product to grow. But we lack so much information at this point--it's been really frustrating and exhausting for kbeauty fans.


----------



## avarier (Dec 4, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, after reading a bit about preservatives and doing a home experiment with dip slides, I'm in the pro-preservative camp. We don't know the cause of the Benton issues. People theorized that a lack of preservatives could have caused the problems since even if the company were lab testing each batch before releasing it, changes in light and temperature could cause bacteria, mold, or fungus in the product to grow. But we lack so much information at this point--it's been really frustrating and exhausting for kbeauty fans.


I get so torn about whether or not I like preservatives.. BUT I think it's probably better off to have them in there.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

I have to say, after unboxing and comparing the two boxes, WTF &amp; Wine &amp; Cheese-no-innisfree-product, I actually like the WTF box better.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 4, 2014)

Came home to W+C/WTF and my Dessert box (finally), it shipped the end of October which is ridiculous! I have 19 boxes I haven't dig into much from the past two-three weeks, I'm overwhelmed a bit. But I think the Dessert box has some great products and I'm pretty happy with the other two today as well. I'm glad they sent a Meme mask to try, would've rather had the other product but it was a nice gesture along with the points! Has anyone tried the Petite Prince cream yet? Or the garlic/ginsing ampoule? Please tell me it doesn't smell like garlic, lol! Not sure I want to open it yet, I've got several ampoules in rotation.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe  no, the serum doesn't smell like garlic - lol.  It is an AC control one (yeah!) so I am going to start using it.   It is watery ampoule and with no real scent.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Wow, customer service is sending responses to these emails? Even if they are copy and pasted from a small selection....

...Does this mean that Memeland is (finally) in panic mode?  :lol:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe no, the serum doesn't smell like garlic - lol. It is an AC control one (yeah!) so I am going to start using it. It is watery ampoule and with no real scent.


Lol! Thank you @@biancardi I didn't think that would be a very smart marketing ploy! Yay, anything to help my combination skin. What's another ampoule open, right?

I received a bunch if stuff from Memo today, the one I'm most excited about it's the Dermakey, she's 2nd key aurora ampoule/ serum/whatever. It's the one on sale for 21 with a ridiculous list price of over a hundred bucks...got some good ingredients and OMG it's pretty, like swirled liquid pearls. Glad I bought it, hope it's good. I won my third thing on that dumb (but it's paying off) free sampling event. Someone on FB said this product made her face numb though, but, meh I'm game. It's the Benenet vita whitening pack. Anyone win or try this yet? A little apprehensive. Last package was the Rose toner, serum and cream from someone I can't remember and I'm too lazy to walk ten feet to look!

Lastly, I just wanted to thank everyone here for being awesome, it's nice to talk (obsess) about this stuff cuz no one irl gives a flying f! Sometimes it makes a shit day that much better coming on here and witching/talking/whatever!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe I, and another girl on here, are interested in the Dermakey but can't find any information about it or find any reviews. Could you possibly just update is if you happen to use it anytime soon?

Those free sampling event items seem to be sticking around for a bit, and I definitely would never pay anywhere near full price, hah.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, I'd like to second all of that. It's really nice to have people to talk about Memebox and Korean skincare. I'm one of the unlucky few on here that have no one in their world that even cares about skincare. ...No one else gets my love of Memebox and KBeauty like you lovely ladies.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub: (And who else could ever possibly understand Memeland?!)


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

This just popped into my head when I was thinking, hoping, wishing that we would maybe receive VIP emails about a new box release tonight at 12 am PST:





(Maybe I've been watching a bit too much Arrested Development...)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

@@cfisher, yup. I used it tonight but obviously will take some time to see how it works. It's got a really light fresh scent to it, like a super light fresh laundry smell almost and it's really watery, not quite a toner consistency but not a serum either. The listed ingredients are oryzanol, Nicotinoyl, tripeptide-1, Nelumbo Nucifera Callus Culture Extract. I'm gonna look into these ingredients tonight. The ingredients list in korean isn't super long either. Wish I could read korean, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe Yeah, I'm not too worried about the ingredients from what I read. It's just hard to justify buying such things when I'm drowning in great products, and can't seem to find any information/reviews on it. But $20 for a "$100+" item...I mean, it's the fiscally responsible thing to do if it's a great product?

...Right?!  :lol:

And....Now for the 2 hour countdown for tonight's Memenews. Here's hoping they give us something good.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krysten Lowe Yeah, I'm not too worried about the ingredients from what I read. It's just hard to justify buying such things when I'm drowning in great products, and can't seem to find any information/reviews on it. But $20 for a "$100+" item...I mean, it's the fiscally responsible thing to do if it's a great product?
> 
> ...Right?! :lol:
> 
> And....Now for the 2 hour countdown for tonight's Memenews. Here's hoping they give us something good.


That was MY justification, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> @@cfisher, yup. I used it tonight but obviously will take some time to see how it works. It's got a really light fresh scent to it, like a super light fresh laundry smell almost and it's really watery, not quite a toner consistency but not a serum either. The listed ingredients are oryzanol, Nicotinoyl, tripeptide-1, Nelumbo Nucifera Callus Culture Extract. I'm gonna look into these ingredients tonight. The ingredients list in korean isn't super long either. Wish I could read korean, lol!


Here's what I found for the main ingredients (urgh--I hate when the full list isn't given grr): Purified water, glycerin, oryzanol, nicotinoyl tripeptide-1, callus cultures lotus extract, Sodium hyaluronidase, Portulaca Oleracea Extract, Green Tea Extract, Betaine, allantoin, sodium citrate, tocopheryl acetate, citric acid, disodium Heidi tieyi, Butylene Glycol, gold extract, Ethyl hexyl glycerin, glyceryl acrylate rilka ruffle, 1,2-hexanediol, phenoxyethanol, fragrance. Lazy translation based on this page plus google translate.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

The only other place I see that product is on Qoo10 for 114.00, and a youtube vid. I figure it was only 21.00, it's probably worth at least that...hopefully it's good but not so good I want it again! It's my fear of finding an HG that's super pricey! I did that once with Sisley and a 300.00 face oil, never again, ha!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks @!

Edit: those illustrations made me lol! Also...now I wanna shop on that site!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@ Lowe A lot of the Qoo10 shops are brand shops, which usually charge retail prices and then do specials here and there. With that being such an impossible to find product, I wonder if what you saw was their own shop? I just wish we knew how much it sold at places/on sites that don't charge obscene retail prices. 

Definitely better grab one before it jumps back up to $100+ on the Memeshop though. Regardless of the fact that I doubt people usually pay retail on it, I doubt we'll see it for less anywhere online. 

Here's hoping it's great...But not TOO amazing.  :lol:


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes I've ordered that product also but it hasn't arrived yet.

Bit bored of the Memebox site at the moment....there's nothing new.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I've a bottle of the dermakey but haven't tried it yet. It does look like the elixir in "Death Becomes Her" when the bottle is shaken which is pretty cool!

Stupid dog was up at 4am then again at 5.50am so hubby is not a happy bunny as he got up to see if he was ok (he's prone to ear infections and think he might have one starting). Woke Kirsty up so she's grumpy too this morning...gonna be a LONG day!?!


----------



## heather363 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been reading this forum for a while, and finally made an account.

I keep refreshing my email hoping for something from memebox about new boxes. But I realize now I didn't even get the December VIP email confirming my VIP status, have any of you guys gotten one already?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

heather363 said:


> I have been reading this forum for a while, and finally made an account.
> 
> I keep refreshing my email hoping for something from memebox about new boxes. But I realize now I didn't even get the December VIP email confirming my VIP status, have any of you guys gotten one already?


No I haven't but then I don't care any more because there's nothing to be a VIP _for_.


----------



## heather363 (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> No I haven't but then I don't care any more because there's nothing to be a VIP (I&gt;for&lt;/I&gt;.


so true, no new boxes and the last few new boxes not even a VIP discount


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Down to 59 CPM2 boxes... which is good news, but I'm quite worried that Black Friday boxes 4 and 5 will be mostly items from CPM2!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 5, 2014)

I am staying up waiting for the Dirty Gal spoiler and a little hope of a new box.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I am staying up waiting for the Dirty Gal spoiler and a little hope of a new box.


DIRTY GAL!!!!!!

Why do I keep forgetting it's coming today?

I don't even care if Memebox releases a new box tonight, Dirty Gal will save the day!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

(Okay, I lied. I do still want a new box.  :lol: )


----------



## veritazy (Dec 5, 2014)

Morning from Europe!! How isit page 180x already?! Woo..milestone.

I hope we get a new box too. Points shouldn't sit so long..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Xmas boxes perhaps? Pretty please? :3


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe they're saving new boxes until the new year? It's a bit too late to do a Christmas box when it probably won't ship until afterwards?

On a sidenote, I'm loving standard shipping being super quick between Korea and France (all of my orders seem to go on the same Air France flight to CDG) and practically crawls at snail pace between Paris and the UK. Move faster, damn you...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonder if Claypatra salt &amp; clay mask will be in the Cleopatra box as would fit with the theme...

No hair salon or dirty gal spoilers yet? Was hoping someone downunder would have posted them by now..


----------



## veritazy (Dec 5, 2014)

I do wonder too, @thelavalampgirl. They did the TG and BF pretty close to the date and we mostly got by express anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think they will pass up on this opportunity. Just hopefully they are not thinking of putting in any CPM, the "stocking fillers". Eek!

@@Alidolly many ladies cancelled I read. I wonder if they will put it back on restock in time to ship out together! I would pick up some now that boxes are pretty absent..


----------



## athy (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys!

I went to the post office today thinking I was getting my wtf+wc but it actually turned out to be my global #17 LOL

I know everyone got their #17s ages ago but now that I have it in my hands I'm actually quite happy with this box :3

The lip palette is the perfect Christmas present for my little cousin and I'm keeping the rest hehe :3


----------



## athy (Dec 5, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but did they remove the option to withdraw commission as memepoints?

The amount I want to withdraw is less than $30 but I don't see where I can change the method... O___O


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 5, 2014)

athy said:


> Guys!
> 
> I went to the post office today thinking I was getting my wtf+wc but it actually turned out to be my global #17 LOL
> 
> ...


Most of us in uk and Europe are still waiting for global17 and lucky11 and a few others snail mail.

So your not alone


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

As predicted, doesn't look like there will be anything new added today (apart from those US value sets). Hoping my KoreaDepart order arrives though as should have been heading north the last few days.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't received Global 17 here in the States either...


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

I haven't had the Global 17 yet either.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Another day, another shipping email.....must be my Dirty Gal box that shipped.

I only got it standard so won't get it for ages though.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I haven't had the Global 17 yet either.  I ordered it in a bundle with 18 and 19, so should have been shipped express, too.


I don't think the Global or Luckybox bundles have express shipping.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I don't think the Global or Luckybox bundles have express shipping.


Yeah, they definitely don't. They're all shipped separately, I think they're released about once a month, aren't they?

That would cost more than they make off the boxes.

There's a reason I don't even check my RM packages. Too stressful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, they definitely don't. They're all shipped separately, I think they're released about once a month, aren't they?
> 
> That would cost more than they make off the boxes.
> 
> There's a reason I don't even check my RM packages. Too stressful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, shipped separately once a month. The reduced shipping rate is what makes it worth it for us, even if it's RM!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for global 17 and Luckybox 11 too


----------



## athy (Dec 5, 2014)

@Amy1234 @@Lorna ljblog

Oh, my bad girls! It's just felt like ages since it's been spoilt to us xD 

I don't remember a box ever taking this long to get to Australia, even by standard shipping @[email protected]

Not trying to complain or anything! Just noticing that maybe they changed something


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Yep, shipped separately once a month. The reduced shipping rate is what makes it worth it for us, even if it's RM!


Oh, I agree. Honestly, some of the globals were a bit meh for me. Ditto recent luckyboxes. But that shipping reduction (and coupons/points of course) is how I justified buying the global and lucky bundles, hah.

I will say this, Memebox really gets us bargain shoppers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa I'm waiting for those as well. Not that I'm all that anxious for them, particularly the "Super Luckybox." :I bought two after being told it would contain the "best of the best" from all previous luckyboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

It's weird, some of my boxes are coming quickly on snail mail and some are taking agessss


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder if the restocks of BF 4 and 5 that took place on Monday count as the box releases for this week :wassatt:

Grumble, grumble...


----------



## theori3 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I agree. Honestly, some of the globals were a bit meh for me. Ditto recent luckyboxes. But that shipping reduction (and coupons/points of course) is how I justified buying the global and lucky bundles, hah.
> 
> I will say this, Memebox really gets us bargain shoppers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My first global box will be #18--hopefully it'll be a good one!

I've gotten Luckyboxes 8 through 11 so far, and ordered the 12-14 bundle. The only one I've been "meh" about is #11.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, they definitely don't. They're all shipped separately, I think they're released about once a month, aren't they?
> 
> That would cost more than they make off the boxes.
> 
> There's a reason I don't even check my RM packages. Too stressful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh right sorry didn't realise.

They're shipped standard then.  Wonder when the first one due this month will arrive.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh, TesterKorea order also just been shipped...won't get here till end of next week at the earliest but something to look forward to...I think its that I miss most about meme shortage of boxes. Yes there are boxing coming but I miss the excitement of new boxes every week.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol my trio is showing as sent to the wrong facility lol... it wasn't! I need it in Birmingham and I have no idea where it i going now but it will get here eventually.

Then again it could be talking about tomorrow when it ended up in wrong county... duh


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

I am just excited about mylittlebox instead


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

Memespies where da boxes at? :'(


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am just excited about mylittlebox instead


Yeah, got that one coming - its the Christmas box and am hoping for something really lovely.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Tbh I'm more excited about my Koreadepart order, should be arriving early next week.

I think me and memebox need to part ways - I've spent over $100 on value sets - DDung, Benton, Elizavecca and Milkydress (and would have bought the Recipe by Nature if it hadn't have already sold out).  I bought the Time on my lip in both colours.  I bought the Chosungah get peachy pact.  I bought the Pony pallete.  I'm NOT going to start buying all the blushers and eyeshadows now too.  Added to which, I spent $180 dollars on shop items (mostly secret key and other skincare items I fancied).

I was happy to shop their shop for a while, while they sorted their boxes out.  But I don't love them enough to stay for just their shop.

They're clearly not gonna be doing many boxes now and half the fun was choosing which boxes from a selection, getting bundles with express shipping, using the memebundle codes.  NOT stalking the site so as soon as a box comes up we can leap on it (eg Soothing Sista).

I know it's only skincare and makeup so not important, but when you have a hobby and you see a good deal or a box you want it all gets a bit too stressful.  Plus the cs that never responds (no response yet to my non-existent eyeliner in the Tonymoly box) which makes me nervous in case I ever had a much bigger problem and can't get in contact with anyone.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

lol looking at my trio tracking it appears dhl are going odd tbh...

mine went for a trip around europe

amterdam to brusel to paris.... very odd... then to wrong dispatch centre (which is infact the right one).


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

Prepare the party people, there are only 55 CPM2 boxes left.

But I do wonder if the quickly decreasing number means that they are putting the items in the BF 4 and 5 boxes or did they find a good way to sell them? At this pace, they will be gone before the weekend!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> Prepare the party people, there are only 55 CPM2 boxes left.


Lol that countdown is real! What if they have not updated the number and Memebox adds 100 more stock. I think we'll all whine lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No boxes today? Or will be it late coz I can't predict any box release pattern these few weeks. Restocks are as random too. Oh well..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol looking at my trio tracking it appears dhl are going odd tbh...
> 
> mine went for a trip around europe
> 
> amterdam to brusel to paris.... very odd... then to wrong dispatch centre.


Too bad it can't pick up some friends along the way. There are some great additions for that Wine and Cheese box throughout Europe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'm suddenly craving brie.

Oh, and your Dirty Gal box arrives today. I hope you got yours in a bundle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

the memebox site is down?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

My dirty gal is standard sadly but I want to see spoilers


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

I was hoping for 'tulips from amsterdam' lol


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> the memebox site is down?


It is working fine for me.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My dirty gal is standard sadly but I want to see spoilers


Dirty Gal is by far the box I'm most anxious/excited about now. 

And...I'm so in love with the spoilers. Both of them were items I saw on KoreaDepart and wanted. I nearly bought the blue mask like 3 times. I only managed to stop myself because of the fact I'm drowning in masks right now...And even I can't justify a $50 snail cream. 

(But it totally does not count if it's in a Memebox, right ladies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping they do right by you and the rest of the box is good.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Seriously, how lomg does it take to travel from the outskirts of London to near Edinburgh!? My KoreaDepart department was scanned at GBLALA on the 2nd December and its still not here yet. Usually its two days tops but no sign of it today which means it'll likely arrive tomorrow when I'm out and I'll have to wait till Monday at the earliest to collect it. Grrrrrr


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Oh, I agree. Honestly, some of the globals were a bit meh for me.
> 
> @@Mahsa I'm waiting for those as well. Not that I'm all that anxious for them, particularly the "Super Luckybox." :I bought two after being told it would contain the "best of the best" from all previous luckyboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@cfisher I totally agree!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 5, 2014)

Nothing new AGAIN? I literally RAN to swich my computer on after coming back from work and there's nothing?!

OMG, I'm so disappointed with Memebox these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Nothing new AGAIN? I literally RAN to swich my computer on after coming back from work and there's nothing?!
> 
> OMG, I'm so disappointed with Memebox these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think we will get any new boxes this month. They have their 12 day countdown starting next week but that looks like products rather boxes..

Maybe next year...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I keep saying/thinking that nothing will even become remotely "normal" (and never like it was, of course) until after the holidays.

But I'm really hoping they give us SOME boxes. 

This week has been so dead, maybe they'll surprise us next week.

At least give us more value sets.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I think that even if there are value sets, it'll be US only as they won't want too much going out close to Christmas in case it gets lost in the madness of the Christmas...and the US stuff ships out from there instead so less chance of that happening.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

The way boxes sell out and the time they sell out I doublt I will ever get one, I had some time off and was able to see new releases at 4/5 am UK time but no longer can I do that even if memebox chooses to release anything

Death of a company in Europe


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 5, 2014)

I guess you're right and I should give up hope for anything new this month. But it's just so depressing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

I really liked my Benton value set with gift and free shipping even things like might save them some face with global customers


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am really sad by all of this.   Why Memebox, why?

To do this 12 days of Christmas stuff and block out non-USA customers is just stupid.  People don't want 12 days of Christmas - they WANT A CHRISTMAS box....that can be purchased internationally.

I am fed up by this nonsense.  They read here, we've emailed them, they know we are pissed off, upset, confused and very unhappy.

talk to us like adults, memebox.  What are your damn plans?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I waited for the $5 off coupon to grab a couple of the value sets that I wanted. Kicking myself a little bit now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, those US value sets don't even count.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They have to give us SOMETHING worth spending our money on by the end of the month. Isn't this when they're supposed to be taking in most of their profit for the year?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 5, 2014)

My mom helped with the decrease in CPM2 boxes! She bought one after I showed her the serum and appletox, and wanted it for them. She'll get use out of the other items as well. Looking forward to Dirty Girl spoilers. Had it in my cart a bunch of times and kept changing my mind.


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

I think that one of the last boxes they will ship out this year is going to be the Luckybox 12. Maybe next year they will move on and won't be bringing out new boxes and will be focusing more and more on the shop and on their line (cf. the article that was posted about Memebox wanting to only sell their line). We might not even be bothered that much by next year, if we don't get new boxes by then.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@biancardi I was randomly thinking about it last night...And it sort of registered how weird it must be for those that aren't members of MUT or Memebox Addicts, and are just wondering what on earth happened to all of their pretty pink boxes?

This whole business model just baffles me. The fact it's been over a month and they can't send out some sort of email or even just post a little something on their Facebook, ...I really can't even fully process it. I can't make any sense of any of it.

But it's definitely exhausting at this point.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

Tbh I have a feeling that after I get my empress's secrets bundle memebox isn't going to give me a reason to bother or care anymore


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I don't think we will get any new boxes this month. They have their 12 day countdown starting next week but that looks like products rather boxes..
> 
> Maybe next year...


I agree with you, this is looking increasingly likely.

I at least hope they put some good deals on some products and PLEASE, don't make it just US only!!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

Tbh a good business would never make such drastic changes so suddenly to warrant a big announcement after the fact, or they would make an announcement and then make the changes. I understand that the way things have gone we are looking for answers, but nothing about what's happened this last month is good business practice.


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

@@cfisher I agree. What annoys me most is that we know they read, if not the emails, the comments on here and on Facebook. So why are they keeping quiet?

They might be moving on from the boxes that made them so popular, but I wouldn't be half as mad if they told us something, if they brought out some statement. By not saying anything they are fueling hope for new boxes, updates, great boxes and that is what is most disappointing i think


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

To be honest they need to change their whole name and branding if they just want to sell their own products.  Imagine if the transition fully happens where they just sell their own make up and skincare and carry on calling themselves Memebox?  Doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> @@cfisher I agree. What annoys me most is that we know they read, if not the emails, the comments on here and on Facebook. So why are they keeping quiet?
> 
> They might be moving on from the boxes that made them so popular, but I wouldn't be half as mad if they told us something, if they brought out some statement. By not saying anything they are fueling hope for new boxes, updates, great boxes and that is what is most disappointing i think


Oh Liv I so agree with you, that is definitely the most annoying and upsetting thing, it feels discourteous and even disrespectful.

Anyways I don't want to go over the top over a skincare and makeup website as there are more important things in the world so it's not worth getting too het up about, but I wish they would communicate more and not give false hope.  Comments on Facebook are asking for boxes as well.


----------



## athy (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I was randomly thinking about it last night...And it sort of registered how weird it must be for those that aren't members of MUT or Memebox Addicts, and are just wondering what on earth happened to all of their pretty pink boxes?
> 
> This whole business model just baffles me. The fact it's been over a month and they can't send out some sort of email or even just post a little something on their Facebook, ...I really can't even fully process it. I can't make any sense of any of it.
> 
> But it's definitely exhausting at this point.


Do you think fellow memebox addicts exist out of our little MUT lair though? :K

I mean, I think we all got to here and the memebox addict group by searching for a community of fellow addicts... For everyone outside of this bubble maybe it's just a nice thing but not something they would go crazy over or particularly miss


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

One thing that gives me a little hope of boxes next year is an email I received from Gwen

Memebox Global is working on a lot of things right now, and this new year will bring a lot of good stuff. Not just in terms of private label things but with Memeboxes too.

Which suggests there "may" be boxes to come in the new year...,but by then, a lot of customers will have moved elsewhere. A simple statement on Facebook saying there WILL be new boxes next year is ALL that is required.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> One thing that gives me a little hope of boxes next year is an email I received from Gwen
> 
> Memebox Global is working on a lot of things right now, and this new year will bring a lot of good stuff. Not just in terms of private label things but with Memeboxes too.
> 
> Which suggests there "may" be boxes to come in the new year...,but by then, a lot of customers will have moved elsewhere. A simple statement on Facebook saying there WILL be new boxes next year is ALL that is required.


I wish Gwen would reply to my email!!!!

One of my boxes had a damaged item when it arrived and I've had no response as yet.

I'm so fed up at this point honestly.  I can understand they can't control if Korea is curating new boxes but at the very least ANSWER YOUR EMAILS.   :angry:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh...etude house website has their masks on sale again as part of the princess days thingy...48cents each...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 5, 2014)

I know these are all items everyone raves about but my top 5 memebox items at the moment are:

Blithe purple berry patting water

Pure smile snail hand cream

Rich collegen smart balm

Re:cipie spray essence water

Pig nose clear black head steam starter


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

@Amy1234  exactly - I got an email asking me to rate the response on a query I made - hello, no one responded yet!! 

it is so unprofessional to ignore emails.  I have some that are pretty benign, just asking about if they will stock a product or something.

and no response.


----------



## Adeline Koh (Dec 5, 2014)

Getting tired of no boxes and thinking of getting more from Wishtrend. What are people's experiences with the site? I've had fast shipping from them even when they send it regular mail.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

akoh said:


> Getting tired of no boxes and thinking of getting more from Wishtrend. What are people's experiences with the site? I've had fast shipping from them even when they send it regular mail.



I've ordered from them and I have been pleased with them quite a bit.  I've written about them too.     They are more "pricey" than memebox, but you know what you are getting.


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ooh I will have to have a look at Wishtrend!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I really hope this doesn't come off the wrong way (you all know how guilty I am of doing this), but I think we should try to be extra cautious to keep non Memebox discussions in the Korean Skincare thread, especially when none of it relates to Memebox.

There's lots of new people posting (Welcome fellow addicts!) and I really would hate for @@MissJexie to have to keep coming in here and trying to break things up...And I know some posters aren't even aware of the fact that we're not supposed to talk about general skincare stuff in here. 

This thread has blown up in the past couple of weeks (which is sort of ironic considering how dead things are in Memeland) and I really feel like we should try to help monitor ourselves (and guide people over to the Korean Skincare thread).

And selfishly, I just really don't want them to have to break this thread down into separate ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I really hope this doesn't come off the wrong way (you all know how guilty I am of doing this), but I think we should try to be extra cautious to keep non Memebox discussions in the Korean Skincare thread, especially when none of it relates to Memebox.
> 
> There's lots of new people posting (Welcome fellow addicts!) and I really would hate for @@MissJexie to have to keep coming in here and trying to break things up...And I know some posters aren't even aware of the fact that we're not supposed to talk about general skincare stuff in here.
> 
> ...


You are right of course but it's semi-related to Memebox that because of their rubbish customer service and no boxes that people are starting to look elsewhere.  I'm sure that there are lots of companies that would love be where Memebox are or were, and I'm glad I know of another company now that can help satisfy my craving for kbeauty during this meme drought.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> You are right of course but it's semi-related to Memebox that because of their rubbish customer service and no boxes that people are starting to look elsewhere.  I'm sure that there are lots of companies that would love be where Memebox are or were, and I'm glad I know of another company now that can help satisfy my craving for kbeauty during this meme drought.


In all fairness, I think we can justify anything Korean skincare related to Memebox. And all of us go through a period of adjustment when we're new to MUT and this thread, since it's definitely not a standard rule to stick to a topic on most forums. 

I really don't make the rules at all, nor do I enforce them. And I'm not directed that at anyone, or what's been said in the past few hours, it really does happen a fair bit, especially lately.

But I really think it's important that we all try to do our part a bit. I don't think any of us want to lose the main Memebox thread. And I think we can all agree that @@MissJexie deserves a break from having to come in here and try to keep reminding us of this.


----------



## blinded (Dec 5, 2014)

I really wish they'd release some kind of statement too. I just want to know if there is any reason for me to keep holding on to my points or if I should start taking advantage of whatever sales/value sets appeal to me.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I think it is okay to have a one off statement about something else and then direct people to the appropriate thread/forum to continue posting.

it is when it goes on for pages that it becomes an issue.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Still no spoilers?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness, I think we can justify anything Korean skincare related to Memebox. And all of us go through a period of adjustment when we're new to MUT and this thread, since it's definitely not a standard rule to stick to a topic on most forums.
> 
> I really don't make the rules at all, nor do I enforce them. And I'm not directed that at anyone, or what's been said in the past few hours, it really does happen a fair bit, especially lately.
> 
> But I really think it's important that we all try to do our part a bit. I don't think any of us want to lose the main Memebox thread. And I think we can all agree that @@MissJexie deserves a break from having to come in here and try to keep reminding us of this.


I do try to do my bit and I wrote one sentence.  It wasn't even me who brought up wishtrend.

I've had to read about people's kids not wanting to go to bed and not said anything for goodness sake!!


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I think it is okay to have a one off statement about something else and then direct people to the appropriate thread/forum to continue posting.
> 
> it is when it goes on for pages that it becomes an issue.


Me too I've got 2 golden tickets to use and hopefully some points for the damaged eyeliner (if they ever respond)


----------



## heather363 (Dec 5, 2014)

So excited my next best thing in skincare is being delivered today! Not sure how it is arriving faster then my apple mojitio and petite treasures bundle, so much for "express" shipping lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> I do try to do my bit and I wrote one sentence. It wasn't even me who brought up wishtrend.
> 
> I've had to read about people's kids not wanting to go to bed and not said anything for goodness sake!!


Yep, that'll be my daughter..wasn't aware that posting was Gestapo style and that you could not actually mention something non-meme related without being lambasted for it...oh well, back to talking about how shit memebox has been recently, lack of boxes, DHL vs UPS...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think @@cfisher s point was just in general lets try to take other kbeauty talk to the other thread. Not occasional comments as we all are guilty of that! Just let's be a little conscious of it as this thread is over 1800 pages long


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

I am having one of these shit skin days, where every time you spot yourself in the mirror you are like ewww. Ironically I just received my Tea tree box  :lol:   It is definitely not the sexiest or best box I have ever received from membox but I can and will use everything in it.

I have slight irritation on my skin right now (they are not real spots, more like little bumps) and I managed to literally burn half of my face yesterday  :wizard:   I was having a particularly "peely" day and thought that doing a harsh peel (Exfolikate) and then putting a 30% glycolic peel (which I usually love) on my face was the brightest idea ever!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Where have all the dirty gals gone?


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Yep, that'll be my daughter..wasn't aware that posting was Gestapo style and that you could not actually mention something non-meme related without being lambasted for it...oh well, back to talking about how shit memebox has been recently, lack of boxes, DHL vs UPS...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes well I wasn't aware either....I wrote ONE stupid sentence, not loads of long posts cluttering up the boards!!!  I didn't come on here to get a lecture .  I can't believe I got told off for typing six words.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

@cfisher Thanks for having my back, lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sleep at really odd hours so I'm not always on the thread when it as it's busiest!

*To some of the new MUT Members that frequent this thread:*

The moderators here on MUT are pretty lax when it comes to forum rules, although we stick pretty hard to rules for very specific reasons, so make sure you read them carefully. You can find them in the menu at the top of the page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The reason why we ask people to stay on topic SO often in this thread, and why we're so strict about it, is because it tends to get off topic VERY quickly. And when that happens in other threads, the conversation is quickly brought back to the thread subject; no harm, no foul. 

However in the MUT thread, there are so many active users who are passionate about kbeauty, that sometimes there will be hundreds of responses that are not remotely on-topic to Memebox.

Why is this a problem?

Because (like many of you) there are people searching for a place to talk about Memebox. If they come to this thread and see us all talking about Wishtrend or Oh Sheet Mask for pages and pages, with barely a mention of Memebox, they are going to go elsewhere to get the information they need, and that's not what helps this site grow.

We have a Kbeauty/Skincare thread. No matter what, there should be absolutely no reason why questions unrelated to Memebox shouldn't go in there. So please. Use the korean beauty/skincare thread. It is there to hold all of your kbeauty needs and questions and there are almost no rules there in regards to topics, as long as it's kbeauty.

A few off-topic statements here and there in a conversational thread is TOTALLY normal, but when someone flat out says "hey let's talk about this other subscription box" or asks a question that is unrelated to Memebox, you can even give them an answer, but you could also be even more helpful for them and direct them to the right thread. Which in this case, will almost always be the Korean Beauty and Skincare Thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/page-61?do=findComment&amp;comment=2344921

*wipes brow

I haven't even had my coffee yet, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Short version of my ranting:

New Members: Don't panic about being off-topic for one or two posts. It's normal during a busy conversation, however please keep in mind that we have a separate thread for kbeauty, and your non-memebox question and discussion should go there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Long-term Members:

Thanks for always being understanding of my repeated off-topic tirades. They're only really important in fast-moving threads like this, because I want to keep it relevant and as easy to follow as possible for everyone. I know you get it, and thanks for the help when I'm not around &lt;3


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 5, 2014)

I think Meme should make their XO Memebox packaging prettier/cuter. In my opinion, their design is kinda blah. Those products can be of high quality and I will still not be excited, because of the packaging.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yes well I wasn't aware either....I wrote ONE stupid sentence, not loads of long posts cluttering up the boards!!! I didn't come on here to get a lecture . I can't believe I got told off for typing six words.


Yet instead of saying ok you have a pop at someone else


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

The whole ..... myself name thing creeps me out tbh.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> Yes well I wasn't aware either....I wrote ONE stupid sentence, not loads of long posts cluttering up the boards!!!  I didn't come on here to get a lecture .  I can't believe I got told off for typing six words.


I think you have to understand that there have been situations where one sentence turns into endless pages of text that derail the thread and make things difficult to moderate and navigate as user.

I truly don't think anyone was trying to lecture you or single you out in any way, as from what I was reading, you weren't the one to even start the off-topic discussion. It's usually a newer member, and I always try to come on and explain why we need to keep it on topic, and where they can go to ask those sorts of questions etc.

I think we all just need to breathe and realize that there are a LOT of personalities in here. Many of us have been active in this thread for a year now! (wowza) Let's all try to be understanding, shake it off, and move on with the conversation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

On a more related and happy/frustrated note

WHERE DA DIRTY GIRL SPOILERS

I have to go to work soon and I refuse to leave my laptop's side until I see a spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I think Meme should make their XO Memebox packaging prettier/cuter. In my opinion, their design is kinda blah. Those products can be of high quality and I will still not be excited, because of the packaging.


I agree totally! It looks cheap and I don't like all that I'm blush crap. I know what it is. Lol. I'm a sucker for packaging though.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> On a more related and happy/frustrated note
> 
> WHERE DA DIRTY GIRL SPOILERS
> 
> I have to go to work soon and I refuse to leave my laptop's side until I see a spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You not getting it express?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> You not getting it express?


Nope! Registered snail mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

&lt;/3


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie, I can understand why Amy feels a bit put out as she has been on the receiving end of some harsh comments by other posters. There are a few fora where off-topic conversation isn't frowned upon (and I quite like that, so long as it takes an interesting turn) so it can feel strange for those not used to it. I think the moderation here is fair and even-handed, but I have been on some boards which have been moderated to the extent that they completely throttle discussion - the old TWOP boards being a good example.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> On a more related and happy/frustrated note
> 
> WHERE DA DIRTY GIRL SPOILERS
> 
> I have to go to work soon and I refuse to leave my laptop's side until I see a spoiler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is out for delivery!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 5, 2014)

Back to Memebox - how are those who have ordered Pumpkin, Anniversary and the three 'heroine' boxes feeling about them? I keep wavering on whether to cancel or not. Pro - I've just spent £300 sorting out travel and a hotel for my mum to come and stay next weekend. Con - they might have THE NEXT BEST THING in them.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Nope! Registered snail mail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> &lt;/3


Bad girl


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Back to Memebox - how are those who have ordered Pumpkin, Anniversary and the three 'heroine' boxes feeling about them? I keep wavering on whether to cancel or not. Pro - I've just spent £300 sorting out travel and a hotel for my mum to come and stay next weekend. Con - they might have THE NEXT BEST THING in them.


I bought anniversary. I keep hoping that they really REALLY won't mess this one up. If they do, there is no saving honestly... I keep hoping it will be their best box ever (which it should be). Watch me be totally crushed once the spoilers get revealed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 5, 2014)

Also, I have no idea what's happening with my Wine and Cheese.

First of all, it got cancelled without me asking for it. I emailed Gwen, and they said they could send me one, and invoiced me through Paypal once they had my response on the points/Innisfree issue.

Since then...nothing. No tracking number, no response to my emails. I want my goddamn cheese cream, goddamnit!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 5, 2014)

I am also waiting for the dirty gal spoilers! I want to see how great it is!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Lol stalking fanserviced for spoilers now


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2014)

Y'all, please remember rule number one of our terms of service:



> Be polite and respect the opinions of other members and staff. Blatant mean posts may be removed without warning. If we remove posts, there will be no reason as to why.


Generally, getting slightly off topic in chat threads happens, you'll find it in the Birchbox threads, Ipsy threads, etc.

If it is significantly off topic (goes on for quite a few posts, etc.) and worthy of its own discussion, then please move it to that discussion so as not to disrupt the flow of conversation here.

*If we get any more reports of members being rude I will start handing out infractions and deleting posts.*

Thanks!  :flowers:


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

My comment wasn't directed at anyone, no idea what gave that impression and I didn't mean for it to. @@MissJexie said it far better than I did. Sorry. 

Now.....Back to the fun stuff.

Who else has the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon value set coming today?! I'm never the first person to get them, and I need a heads up if I need to lower my expectations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> MissJexie, I can understand why Amy feels a bit put out as she has been on the receiving end of some harsh comments by other posters. There are a few fora where off-topic conversation isn't frowned upon (and I quite like that, so long as it takes an interesting turn) so it can feel strange for those not used to it. I think the moderation here is fair and even-handed, but I have been on some boards which have been moderated to the extent that they completely throttle discussion - the old TWOP boards being a good example.


We have tried to allow the members to regulate this area since we moderators find it to be a hot mess with so much off topic conversations, scattered conversations and information hard to find. We wanted to be as hands off as possible and we have been however as a result some of the members have taken things way too far with what they're posting towards other members. So from here on out ANY report made to us could result in the person (to be clear, the reported person not the person making the report) losing posting privileges for a month. The person can post but it's going to be moderated which requires one of us to read it and either allow it or not. We've already punished one person for a month and we have no qualms punishing others who have ignored the warnings we've made time and time again.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 5, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Back to Memebox - how are those who have ordered Pumpkin, Anniversary and the three 'heroine' boxes feeling about them? I keep wavering on whether to cancel or not. Pro - I've just spent £300 sorting out travel and a hotel for my mum to come and stay next weekend. Con - they might have THE NEXT BEST THING in them.


First of all, JiveBunny, I have to say that the combination of your board name with the picture of Margaret Rutherford cracks me up every time!

Of the boxes you mentioned, I ordered Cleopatra + Empress bundle and am feeling optimistic.  Even if, as some opined, they are re-runs of the Milk and Oriental Medicine boxes respectively, I'd be thrilled because I missed those.  I just hope Cleo isn't too much makeup.  I want skin care and MOAR skin care!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 5, 2014)

I think the Memedrama has left feelings running high....


----------



## Amy1234 (Dec 5, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I think you have to understand that there have been situations where one sentence turns into endless pages of text that derail the thread and make things difficult to moderate and navigate as user.
> 
> I truly don't think anyone was trying to lecture you or single you out in any way, as from what I was reading, you weren't the one to even start the off-topic discussion. It's usually a newer member, and I always try to come on and explain why we need to keep it on topic, and where they can go to ask those sorts of questions etc.
> 
> I think we all just need to breathe and realize that there are a LOT of personalities in here. Many of us have been active in this thread for a year now! (wowza) Let's all try to be understanding, shake it off, and move on with the conversation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It is very upsetting, I wrote 6 words in reply to someone else as I hate when I post and people ignore me and never reply.  I didn't know about the other thread.  This is very upsetting now tbh.  Also I never had a pop at anyone.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 5, 2014)

Home for 1 hour only and no spoilers . And no poxy memeboxes have been delivered . Why has DHL sent my dirty girl to Birmingham . Send it back you brummies. All my tracking is shot to funk. No rm parcels either . Tracking even suggested it was attempted delivery at 1.30 am by Royal Mail for my innisfree so didn't happen. And I have some on hold . I feel Xmas is upon us . I can't believe how DHL are doing so many cock ups . My trio apple blackout bundle has been through every European City the past few days


----------



## flushblush (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Who else has the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon value set coming today?! I'm never the first person to get them, and I need a heads up if I need to lower my expectations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Meeeeee! It's out for delivery, but probably won't arrive until I'm home from work. I'm eager to know whether folks think it's a good box or a bad box, so I too can adjust my expectations accordingly.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2014)

For the sake of keeping this tread from devolving back in to drama please drop it. If you are having personal problems with members please PM it to one of the moderators so we can help you or address it without disrupting the thread.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Amy1234 said:


> It is very upsetting, I wrote 6 words in reply to someone else as I hate when I post and people ignore me and never reply.  I didn't know about the other thread.  This is very upsetting now tbh.  Also I never had a pop at anyone.


No worries! I'm glad you now know about the other thread, and I hope you join us over there for some kbeauty goodness!

I think this has been talked to death, so let's just keep on trucking along, ladies! No one is in trouble, no one is being singled out- It's our job as moderators to keep the flow of the thread going, and unfortunately in a thread like this, we have to be a bit more strict on off-topic conversations, especially during busy times of the day. When there are 3-4 people online and everyone else is asleep, I tend to be a little more lax when it comes to conversation.

Anyway, I WISH I got Dirty Gal Express, unfortunately I really didn't want hair salon and by the time I had points saved up for Dirty gal, it was only being sold on it's own...so I will have to live vicariously through everyone else until mine putters its way over to me!


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

I cannot stop looking for Dirty Gal and Hair Salon spoilers. I'm so curious and I didn't even get the boxes!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog DHL is in a funk. My trio was sent to East Midlands then birmingham... Now it says it is in wrong place.... Do you mind if this brummie chases your dirty gal... Not far from birmingham depot


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I have no idea why but I'm so nervous about these boxes. Mostly Hair Salon.

The value is already there for me for the Dirty Gal.  :wub:

I keep refreshing this page obsessively, but I haven't even bothered to check my UPS.

This seems backwards.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm just surprised none of the Australian memefolk have received it express...or Europe for that matter..its after 4pm now here in the uk.

I'm hoping anniversary / pumpkin are good but not holding my breath. As for Empress, think that's my last box (being sent out on the 18th I think) so wont come before Christmas as on snail mail so might see it for my birthday in February  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Dec 5, 2014)

There are some pinned topics in the memebox thread that are inactive and not updated for ages. Maybe it would be reasonable to "unpin" them as they appear in the beginning of the list.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

Renata P said:


> There are some pinned topics in the memebox thread that are inactive and not updated for ages. Maybe it would be reasonable to "unpin" them as they appear in the beginning of the list.


Everything has been unpinned.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Alidolly it is normally two days for UK so will be tomorrow, although DHL are having issues so couple be longer


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Renata P said:


> There are some pinned topics in the memebox thread that are inactive and not updated for ages. Maybe it would be reasonable to "unpin" them as they appear in the beginning of the list.


Hmm...am I wrong in thinking that none of them are pinned?

Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place, but the only topic pinned right now is this thread, and that's because I just pinned it to test and see if any others were.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Everything has been unpinned.


I spoke too soon LOL Thanks Zadi.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2014)

LOL I saw her post, agreed with her and unpinned stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Dec 5, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Everything has been unpinned.


Thanks a lot! Done in a flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@Alidolly it is normally two days for UK so will be tomorrow, although DHL are having issues so couple be longer


So

My trio black apple and treasure is out for delivery it seems . Dirty girl

And hair has been through customs and gone to

Birmingham and

Wine

Cheese wtf bundle

And

Seperate wine and

Cheese box was on hold exception since 6.15 at

Heathrow I hope it's also in the DHL van as well it seams my wine cheese bundle went to Belgium to London to Belgium to Birmingham to London to Belgium to

London I think

The box is doomed


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

lol If Hair Salon is amazing I'm going to cut all of the dead dry stuff out of my hair at last so I can play with the fun products. I've been putting off getting a cut for ages, so this would be a good excuse!

I have three different alerts set up for Hair Salon/Dirty Gull. That thing will hit the mailroom and I'll show up 2 minutes later for it. hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

lol my trio went incheon to amsterdam to brussels to paris to east mids to birmingham

and now showing 'shipment arrived at wrong facility' despite Birmingham facility being less than 4 miles away...

dhl has huge issues


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

omg it has arrived--I'm running down to get it now--fingers crossed that it's amazing!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol my trio went incheon to amsterdam to brussels to paris to east mids to birmingham
> 
> and now showing 'shipment arrived at wrong facility' despite Birmingham facility being less than 4 miles away...
> 
> dhl has huge issues


 when was your boxes shipped my box is stuck in Incheon it's snail mail but still


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> omg it has arrived--I'm running down to get it now--fingers crossed that it's amazing!


Hurry!

We're all going to be here obsessively refreshing, waiting for you to bring us good news!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> omg it has arrived--I'm running down to get it now--fingers crossed that it's amazing!


*wild screaming*

thank goodness it was before I left for work! LOL


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> omg it has arrived--I'm running down to get it now--fingers crossed that it's amazing!


 show unboxing please


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Is this most anticipated box ever?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> when was your boxes shipped my box is stuck in Incheon it's snail mail but still


A day later than expected, the third I think


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is this most anticipated box ever?


For me it feels like it simply because we haven't had an exciting box in a while LOL

And since there are no new releases lately, every spoiled box is like an event in my mind haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 5, 2014)

Its my first, so YES!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is this most anticipated box ever?


It is for me.  :lol:

(Out of all the upcoming boxes....None had spoilers like this one.)

And if they stick to your intended theme, how could they go wrong?  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 5, 2014)

AHH!! I can't wait!! I am mainly excited because this is actually a box based out of Jane George's idea! Can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 5, 2014)

the anticipation is killing me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoilers in the spoiler thread for Dirty Gull!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Like both new spoilers. Always nice to see new unboxings...

So what's next? Black Friday 4&amp;5 haven't spoiled yet...then there's pumpkin, anniversary but that's not till next weekend. Is there anything in between?


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 5, 2014)

Garden of Eden? Forgot I had that on the way too.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you so much @!!! I am so pleased! Now I can finally get back to having a productive day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Like both new spoilers. Always nice to see new unboxings...
> 
> So what's next? Black Friday 4&amp;5 haven't spoiled yet...then there's pumpkin, anniversary but that's not till next weekend. Is there anything in between?


Oh My Lips and Cleanse &amp; Tone ship on Monday.  I am getting those express


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 5, 2014)

@ Thank you so much for the spoilers!


----------



## flushblush (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't want to be spoiled, but what do people think of each box, please?? Good, meh, amazing, horrid?? Eeeeee I can't wait


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am hoping Garden of Eden is better than Dirty Girl.  It isn't that it is a horrible box, just has items that a) I didn't expect to see and B) I cannot use.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am hoping Garden of Eden is better than Dirty Girl.  It isn't that it is a horrible box, just has items that a) I didn't expect to see and B) I cannot use.



flushblush said:


> I don't want to be spoiled, but what do people think of each box, please?? Good, meh, amazing, horrid?? Eeeeee I can't wait


I didn't get Hair Salon, so I have no opinion. I did get Dirty Girl and for me - boring, bland.  Not wow'd one bit.  Maybe I will feel different when I have it in my hot little hands...lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 5, 2014)

As I said on IG, now I can start stalking a Dirty Gal restock.  I stopped myself from getting it because I needed to watch my spending but.... *shakes fist at past me*


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

I love it but I am biased. I only request one product by name and got it....


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't want to be spoiled, but what do people think of each box, please?? Good, meh, amazing, horrid?? Eeeeee I can't wait


I'd say good, not over the moon but definately fine, solid boxes.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't want to be spoiled, but what do people think of each box, please?? Good, meh, amazing, horrid?? Eeeeee I can't wait


I love all the items except for one! But its premature~ I assume I don't need it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The value is quite solid for what we paid though. 



Jane George said:


> I love it but I am biased. I only request one product by name and got it....


I love that they are listening for once! Yay to a good box~


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

I wonder if my out for delivery bundle will arrive today?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I'm just so used to seeing CMP2 items, ANYTHING that doesn't contain at least one product gets a super big tick in my book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not tried any snail goo and dying to scare hubby with a blue smurf face!

Gives me some hope that the last few boxes to be sent out may be ok..maybe not brilliant but ok..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Alidolly OH MY GOODNESS! They didn't put Appletox in the Dirty Gal?!?!

Oh, thank heavens. I thought for sure they would.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Alidolly OH MY GOODNESS! They didn't put Appletox in the Dirty Gal?!?!
> 
> Oh, thank heavens. I thought for sure they would. :lol:


Its bound to turn up in garden of Eden. If not the red apple,the green one...or there is a Tony Moly Apple hand cream. We haven't seen the last of those I fear..


----------



## flushblush (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks so much for your impressions, ladies! Some mixed reviews, but generally quite positive... I am stoked! :wub:


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Alidolly I wouldn't mind getting the green apple. I just don't want another red one, or anything from CP2, hah. 

Last week I received one of those Vitamin C ampoules from the free sampling event. And today I received that Sonya Oil thing. Didn't even realize I wrote a review for it, but I'll take it!

Now...Time to tear into my Dirty Gal and Hair Salon  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

I found the cutest pic for the Mangchee cream! I ended up just buying two of them. Can't wait to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Who else has the Dirty Gal and Hair Salon value set coming today?! I'm never the first person to get them, and I need a heads up if I need to lower my expectations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have something arriving via UPS today and still haven't been able to figure out what it is that Meme sent. I received confirmation for Dirty Girl and Hair but I don't think it's coming until Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Although I have no issues with UPS as they always leave my boxes without a sig they are SO MUCH SLOWER than DHL and everything takes at least one day, sometimes two days longer to arrive when it's supposed to be overnight and always was with DHL. I also miss my very quirky, often goofy, DHL guy.

Off to check out Dirty Girl/Hair...why do I have issues with surprises?!?! LOL It would be so much more exciting if I didn't look....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> I found the cutest pic for the Mangchee cream! I ended up just buying two of them. Can't wait to get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yes, that mouse seems to be the mascot for this mang-chee line - I found it on the handcream as well


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

@@biancardi, oh really? Thanks for letting me know. I didn't know that at all. Too bad memebox doesn't show that, haha. I found it on the amazon ladykin shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want more of that brand now.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, oh really? Thanks for letting me know. I didn't know that at all. Too bad memebox doesn't show that, haha. I found it on the amazon ladykin shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want more of that brand now.


I know! You'd think they would do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as it is so cute

he is the mouse version of Dumbo


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know! You'd think they would do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as it is so cute
> 
> he is the mouse version of Dumbo


I know! OMG, you are so right!! I didn't even notice until now. Haha, that's even cuter now.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Off to check out Dirty Girl/Hair...why do I have issues with surprises?!?! LOL It would be so much more exciting if I didn't look....


There was a peer-reviewed psychology study on whether people enjoy things like tv and movies more or less if they know spoilers. Despite what one would think, humans generally enjoy things _more _if they see spoilers! ahahah After learning that I thought about it a bit and embraced spoiler culture more. I love Memebox spoilers--especially now that we're in a drought and need some excitement!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie If it's not today's set, did you perhaps cancel your Wine and Cheese + WTF, I know some other people canceled and received one still.

I love not having to sign for packages, but I've never had any issues with DHL throughout the years, whereas UPS seems to constantly be a nuisance to deal with. ...And I love our DHL drivers, UPS ones not so much.

I'm really good with avoiding spoilers for value sets, but lately not so much with singular boxes. Partially because I always want to see spoilers for the boxes I didn't buy, and it's so hard to avoid other spoilers in that thread.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I have to say, I am BEYOND thrilled with Dirty Gal. Two items I wanted to buy from the shop, two items I wanted from TesterKorea, and another item I've purchased and would purchase again.

Hair Salon hardly had any wow factor, but it's all stuff I'll use. And some sounds like it could be great. 

Gives me a bit more faith in upcoming boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> There was a peer-reviewed psychology study on whether people enjoy things like tv and movies more or less if they know spoilers. Despite what one would think, humans generally enjoy things _more _if they see spoilers! ahahah After learning that I thought about it a bit and embraced spoiler culture more. I love Memebox spoilers--especially now that we're in a drought and need some excitement!


I got distracted and didn't look and then thought maybe I wouldn't this time around. But that is sooo not me! LOL I think for me, as you suggested, the spoilers make me more excited for the box and then when I'm not in love with a spoiler, somehow I (consistently) always have a different perspective once it arrives. Almost as if I've gotten used to the idea of what it is and decided yeah, I can use those products or know someone that will. I think this is probably why I remain happy with Memebox and rarely complain unless there is a super crappy box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I HATE seeing spoilers for an AMAZING box. But whenever a box is horrible, I definitely like having that time to lower my expectations, and it rarely seem AS BAD when it's in front of me.

....Maybe there's a reason I check out spoilers so much lately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anybody used the



Spoiler



Dearberry Play Choux - I got the peach one



from the WTF box? I tried it out today and don't think it did anything at all.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie If it's not today's set, did you perhaps cancel your Wine and Cheese + WTF, I know some other people canceled and received one still.


I received my WC/WTF boxes yesterday, even though I cancelled and was refunded. @@biancardi and @@MissJexie have been kind enough to review the boxes and then sponsor a giveaway as I shouldn't have received them in the first place but mostly because I'm sure there are some that missed them and would enjoy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Ohhhh. Okay, I knew that, Sorry. (Very generous, by the way!)

That's so strange, I wonder what it could be. Could it be the Neogen gold and caviar kit? Mine were shipped UPS.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie Ohhhh. Okay, I knew that, Sorry. (Very generous, by the way!)
> 
> That's so strange, I wonder what it could be. Could it be the Neogen gold and caviar kit? Mine were shipped UPS.


I never ordered that, even though I really want it, because like the 7 Second I don't want to get used to and super happy with a product I refuse to buy at full price.


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie If it's not today's set, did you perhaps cancel your Wine and Cheese + WTF, I know some other people canceled and received one still.
> 
> I love not having to sign for packages, but I've never had any issues with DHL throughout the years, whereas UPS seems to constantly be a nuisance to deal with. ...And I love our DHL drivers, UPS ones not so much.
> 
> I'm really good with avoiding spoilers for value sets, but lately not so much with singular boxes. Partially because I always want to see spoilers for the boxes I didn't buy, and it's so hard to avoid other spoilers in that thread.


I have to say although ups agravates me as it's just not as good with communicating and as quick as dhl but I love my ups driver. I'm in a small town so he's had the same route for a long time and he's so nice and always sure my stuff is covered and hidden on my porch. I intercepted him the other day and he even wiped off a dusty package for me so I wouldn't get my work clothes dirty! He's been at my house every day this week


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I never ordered that, even though I really want it, because like the 7 Second I don't want to get used to and super happy with a product I refuse to buy at full price.


I won't lie, I often hope I don't love these sorts of things TOO much. But I think I'm so used to switching over to new products, that I don't mind not buying something again.

Although, with Memebox slowing down...I may have to actually start buying repeats. ...Oh, the horror!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@had706 Yeah, I think UPS in general just seems to bit more troublesome, but I wouldn't mind if we had good drivers in our area. I tend to get the same 3 drivers, and they're not cautious about my dog, which is my main concern. Thankfully, they just leave them on the doorstep now....So I can still buy my value sets,  :lol:


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

Quick question, no one got VIP emails yet, correct? I wonder if they are even going to do one this month...


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> Quick question, no one got VIP emails yet, correct? I wonder if they are even going to do one this month...


No they haven't. I am not sure either. Anyway, without boxes to buy, I am not even bothered ^^


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Has anybody used the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the



Spoiler



the lemon one and it is beautiful...I used it as a highlighter on my cheekbones today


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> Quick question, no one got VIP emails yet, correct? I wonder if they are even going to do one this month...


No one seems to have received theirs yet.

I think last month it took them awhile to get them out as well. Things have been so dead this week in Memeland, I wonder if we'll get them next week.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

Idc about any vip codes if there's no boxes. I didn't buy any value sets, and nothing from shop since ettang masks were on sale. Not gonna support them changing to a shop only store. It's better if we all just dont buy from them before boxes are back... hopefully!


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Liv, &amp; @@cfisher, I know. They barely have any products and I didn't use any of my codes last month either. I'm wondering if they are late in sending them out because they added this new criteria about spending $200 or more to qualify for VIP...?


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

@@cfisher my ups driver loves my dog but unfortunately she hates him.

Yeah no VIP email yet. I just looked back and we got them 11/1 and 10/2 the last two months...maybe they discontinued it?


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll try using it like that. I used it as a



Spoiler



primer


and I think it was too diluted once it was spread out.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

we didn't get them for a long time in september, so I would think that they are still doing all of these holiday sales right now and then maybe we will see them?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we didn't get them for a long time in september, so I would think that they are still doing all of these holiday sales right now and then maybe we will see them?


Yeah, plus it doesn't seem like they did the regular Monday changes much. So I wonder if they're just REALLY behind this week?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Stayed in all day for what I thought was the bundle of w and c/wtf and it was actually the trio. Wish I had gone out


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Stayed in all day for what I thought was the bundle of w and c/wtf and it was actually the trio. Wish I had gone out


Oh gosh. I had a really late night before my trio arrived, and I so wish I had just gone to bed instead of waiting for them.

Such a major disappoint.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping that's the last of the junk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

The petit is in a tiny box which still manages to look empty... Some accomplishment


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The petit is in a tiny box which still manages to look empty... Some accomplishment


I think that was the one box where no matter how I added it up, the value just wasn't there.


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

CPM2 boxes are down to 40. What is happening to them? Are they really that popular or are they filling some boxes with the items?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe they'll start advertising CPM2 as a rare box - get it now before it sells out completely!!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> CPM2 boxes are down to 40. What is happening to them? Are they really that popular or are they filling some boxes with the items?


new customers who have heard about memebox, I suppose

people who really NEED to purchase boxes


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> CPM2 boxes are down to 40. What is happening to them? Are they really that popular or are they filling some boxes with the items?


well, I'll admit it. I actually bought a box when it was $19 because I missed the serum in the shop when it was $5.  And I wasn't getting any boxes with that serum in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got this response to an email from forever ago. I don't think this is a good sign for those of us waiting for responses.  :lol:

Hi Courtney,

Thank you so much for your patience!

Rest assured, we have not forgotten about you and we are looking into your request.

Due to the volume of inquires, please allow 2-3 business days for us to get back to you.

XOXO,
Memebox Team


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I just got this response to an email from forever ago. I don't think this is a good sign for those of us waiting for responses.  :lol:
> 
> Hi Courtney,
> 
> ...


oh my xD


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

It's a cut and paste response


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, I know. But this is a REALLY old email, so the fact they're going through and sending these seems like a bad sign. The last time I got this message, it took over a month for them to get back to me, and it was a serious issue.

Anyone else getting this email to their recent emails?


----------



## Liv (Dec 5, 2014)

catyz said:


> well, I'll admit it. I actually bought a box when it was $19 because I missed the serum in the shop when it was $5. And I wasn't getting any boxes with that serum in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't get me wrong, I am very grateful for everyone who purchases one of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This serum seems really popular among memeboxers.


----------



## catyz (Dec 5, 2014)

Liv said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am very grateful for everyone who purchases one of these boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This serum seems really popular among memeboxers.


yes it is! That's why I wanted it, haha. I was so sad that I missed the $5 deal on it though... I just thought the rest of the items in the box to be freebies..., haha.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

flushblush said:


> I don't want to be spoiled, but what do people think of each box, please?? Good, meh, amazing, horrid?? Eeeeee I can't wait


I love the dirty gal and the hair salon! No repetitions and I will use the products!!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 5, 2014)

In my last reply from the back and forth I had going with CS about the expiration date concern, they said this:

"I know we have a lack of boxes right now, we're just working on some logistical things."

I had mentioned that I hope there will be more boxes in the future. So hopefully, that means there will be more at some point??


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@juless231 I definitely think we'll see boxes again. Personally, I was never worried about that.

It's just an issue of...When, exactly?   :lol:


----------



## Fae (Dec 5, 2014)

I dropped them a mail about the yet value set- tint set problem! If I get a reply, I'll let you ladies here know! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

I think that the frequency of the boxes will depend on the christmas shop sales. If people buy staff from memeshop, boxes will become of low priority.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonder when they'll release the spoiler for Black Friday boxes 4 and 5? Really anxious to see what's in them after the first 3...would love them to contain some seriously good items after the disappointment of some of the boxes lately.

Would really like some cinnamon scented items in the pumpkin box (or nutmeg). I'm thinking they may have a sugar scrub of some sort...perhaps for lips? Any other suggestions...lets see if we can curate a box then compare and contrast when its released...just a bit of fun till the next lot of spoilers come out.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Fae said:


> I dropped them a mail about the yet value set- tint set problem! If I get a reply, I'll let you ladies here know! ^^


I sent them an email on tues I think about that... nothing yet

on another note my reviews of the terrible trio are up on the video thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2345477


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

I'll get the ball rolling..

What about

Too Cool For School Pumpkin Sleeping Pack 100ml

And

MIZON Honey Black Sugar Scrub

And some ginger ARITAUM Ginger Sugar Overnight Lip Mask 25g

Its skin Pumpkin Detox Mask Sheet


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I think that the frequency of the boxes will depend on the christmas shop sales. If people buy staff from memeshop, boxes will become of low priority.


I'm not really counting on much of anything happening this month, at this point.

But I hope they surprise us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Alidolly Shara Shara has a pumpkin mask of some sort. Pumpkiny, and a brand that they clearly have a strong relationship with.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

@@Jane George Thanks for asking for the dirty gal!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

My boyfriend just told me that he wants to buy me a memebox as a present but there are no boxes!!! I made sure that he is not going to take any initiatives and buy me the cpm2!!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Wonder when they'll release the spoiler for Black Friday boxes 4 and 5? Really anxious to see what's in them after the first 3...would love them to contain some seriously good items after the disappointment of some of the boxes lately.
> 
> Would really like some cinnamon scented items in the pumpkin box (or nutmeg). I'm thinking they may have a sugar scrub of some sort...perhaps for lips? Any other suggestions...lets see if we can curate a box then compare and contrast when its released...just a bit of fun till the next lot of spoilers come out.



Pumpkin

Too Cool for School Pumpkin Sleeping Pack

Pumpkin Facial Sheet Mask (several companies make these)

Sugar N Spice type of hand cream

Etude House It's Real Pumpkin pack


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> My boyfriend just told me that he wants to buy me a memebox as a present but there are no boxes!!! I made sure that he is not going to take any initiatives and buy me the cpm2!!!


maybe a holiday set or even one of the (non memebox) british boxes this month as all should be good as they are christmas boxes.

tbh i am hoping for more holiday sets or a restock

lol i am just glad i got in my request when I did as nowaday they don't really grant them


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

omg - Skin Food Potiron au Lait Eye Cream


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

oh my i wonder if any of the skinfood apple range will be in garden of eden


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> maybe a holiday set or even one of the (non memebox) british boxes this month as all should be good as they are christmas boxes.
> 
> tbh i am hoping for more holiday sets or a restock
> 
> lol i am just glad i got in my request when I did as nowaday they don't really grant them


Each year we choose randomly three countries and we need to buy for each other something from that country. This year he has to buy me a present from Korea or Burundi or Costa Rica! The value set that I want is sold out (the elizavecca). I will see if I can order something else, but it would have been fun to receive a box, otherwise there is no surprise element!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Each year we choose randomly three countries and we need to buy for each other something from that country. This year he has to buy me a present from Korea or Burundi or Costa Rica! The value set that I want is sold out (the elizavecca). I will see if I can order something else, but it would have been fun to receive a box, otherwise there is no surprise element!


I wonder if they might restock the holiday sets on monday


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Each year we choose randomly three countries and we need to buy for each other something from that country. This year he has to buy me a present from Korea or Burundi or Costa Rica! The value set that I want is sold out (the elizavecca). I will see if I can order something else, but it would have been fun to receive a box, otherwise there is no surprise element!


Pm'd you before I saw this one...hopefully the 12 day countdown will have something he can get you!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> oh my i wonder if any of the skinfood apple range will be in garden of eden



I would love some of their fresh sparkling apple items!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 5, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Pm'd you before I saw this one...hopefully the 12 day countdown will have something he can get you!


I hope too! Otherwise my boyfriend will be so confused! He won't be able to decide what to buy! Memebox must help him!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - Skin Food Potiron au Lait Eye Cream


So yummy! But could we be that lucky? Is that a new product? Haven't seen it until you posted..,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I hope too! Otherwise my boyfriend will be so confused! He won't be able to decide what to buy! Memebox must help him!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my hubby is so useless lol i would have to show him what i want to get anything. nowadays though our three year old will help him


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> So yummy! But could we be that lucky? Is that a new product? Haven't seen it until you posted..,


no, that line has been out for a while - I was just googling pumpkin korean skincare! lol


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Each year we choose randomly three countries and we need to buy for each other something from that country. This year he has to buy me a present from Korea or Burundi or Costa Rica!


That's pretty cool!
ETA: Also hoping the Elizavecca is restocked as I missed it the first go around and I love their products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

lol that appletox is a great sleeping mask on the feet :lol:


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

A Foot Sleeping Mask? LMAO! I adore you, Jane.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 5, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol my trio went incheon to amsterdam to brussels to paris to east mids to birmingham
> 
> and now showing 'shipment arrived at wrong facility' despite Birmingham facility being less than 4 miles away...
> 
> dhl has huge issues


Grrr just got home and tracking says it went back to depot and is signed as delivered . DHL is screwed


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

So, we've got at least 5-6 products that could or should be in pumpkin pie and no orange lipstick either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that's from just a few minutes googling. If they manage to muck this box up I'll not be happy!! There's loads of fantastic fun items that could be added - and not just one type of product either...no excuses memespies for this one!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I emailed customer service to ask if they were planning to restock the value sets, specifically the Elizavecca.

...Here's hoping!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Grrr just got home and tracking says it went back to depot and is signed as delivered . DHL is screwed


to make it worse i mixed up my numbers and my trio arrived. i didnt mind that being in limbo

dhl are going mad. a least on my tracking they admit their mistake and tbh they might deliver tomorrow as i have had a delivery on a saturday before.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 5, 2014)

biancardi said:


> omg - Skin Food Potiron au Lait Eye Cream


There seems to be a whole range as well...toner, essence, rich cream, masks...all look utterly yummy!


----------



## engawa (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got my Meme's Pouch restock from a while ago and I totally fell in love with the perfume in there (Marait). If anyone has one on their swap/sell list pleaseeee PM me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also really happy with Dirty Gal + hair salon! I'm SO happy I decided to go for it and get hair salon. I'll use every product in both boxes! ^__^ My YET value set came in today too. Yay for good meme days in the midst of a horrible meme month.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

Just received Dirty Girl/Hair....my husband actually brought it into the bath because I was so curious what this shipment was as didn't receive any tracking from Meme. Now I'm wondering what the other shipment scheduled to arrive on Monday is as it was supposed to be this Value Set. LOL

Have to say, I have no problems with Hair but see how others would. Meme seems to focus on dry/damaged and hasn't realized yet that's not their entire clientele. It's a shame because I know others that would be happy to take the products off my hands I can't use, even though I love the dry products.

Dirty Girl (not sure why I keep calling it this even upon realizing that I was calling it by the wrong name)...not disappointed. But can also see why others would be, it's super heavy on the "dry" products.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought I had a Memebox on my doorstep today, but it ended up being the benton value set that @biancardi so graciously bought me! It had the Mise En Scene hair oil thing as the free gift, and although I was hoping for the berry cleanser, I JUST tried the treatment/conditioner that is from the same line (from miracle masks) and I'm obsessed with it. OBSESSED. It smells amazing, made my hair smell amazing, and even though I have very weak, thin hair, it wasn't weighed down at all. I'm really excited to try out this new product now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm always meh about hair products in Memeboxes until I try them. Just like the Milky Dress Pink shampoo from the last hair and body...I'm in love with it! I need to start buying more haircare and less skincare, considering I have enough skincare to last me years, and enough haircare for maybe 6 months lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 5, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie The whole Hair Salon is ridiculous to me. It was described as being part hair styling products, and customer service said it would be AT LEAST half hair styling products (when I specifically mentioned things like gels, hair sprays, etc).

Back then, I actually thought this meant something (big woopsie on my part). But I genuinely feel bad for those that spent so much money on this box expecting it to be what it states it will be.

I bought it because I started to doubt that it would contain hair styling products. So I'm happy with the products for myself, but they definitely aren't for all hair types.

Here's hoping this sort of stuff stops happening with the future boxes, after all these changes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 5, 2014)

That hair mask is pretty [email protected]@MissJexie

You are going to love the serum too

I picked up one of the holiday sets primarily to get a back up bottle of it.

But of course the holiday set arrived today and I got the Soap Berry cleanser instead


----------



## biancardi (Dec 5, 2014)

I am so happy you got your benton value set, @@MissJexie!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 5, 2014)

What I'm curious about, now that I have three golden tickets bearing the same code, is whether we can only use the code once ever--even if we received multiple duplicate golden tickets. That seems kind of [really] lame, but maybe I'm misunderstanding the rules. I hope.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 5, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> What I'm curious about, now that I have three golden tickets bearing the same code, is whether we can only use the code once ever--even if we received multiple duplicate golden tickets. That seems kind of [really] lame, but maybe I'm misunderstanding the rules. I hope.


I personally think its unfair if they do that. Especially if you bought individual boxes in order to also get a golden ticket in each box. Each ticket should be considered an individual prize, therefore if you have 3 of the same code, it should able to be used 3 times. I know that isn' tpossibly to do, but they really should have done unique codes so that they could be.



LisaLeah said:


> That hair mask is pretty [email protected]@MissJexie
> 
> You are going to love the serum too
> 
> ...


I'm so excited to try the serum! I'm glad I'm not the only one digging the hair mask! I just used it as a conditioner today and still my hair feels so soft and smells amazing!



biancardi said:


> I am so happy you got your benton value set, @@MissJexie!!


Ahh me too!! Thank you SOOO much @biancardi! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Mmnoob (Dec 5, 2014)

engawa said:


> I just got my Meme's Pouch restock from a while ago and I totally fell in love with the perfume in there (Marait). If anyone has one on their swap/sell list pleaseeee PM me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also really happy with Dirty Gal + hair salon! I'm SO happy I decided to go for it and get hair salon. I'll use every product in both boxes! ^__^ My YET value set came in today too. Yay for good meme days in the midst of a horrible meme month.


I got the yet set too. Did u get two cherry blossom lip tint and no pearl paradaise? Seems like everyone is having that problem including me


----------



## avarier (Dec 5, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie The whole Hair Salon is ridiculous to me. It was described as being part hair styling products, and customer service said it would be AT LEAST half hair styling products (when I specifically mentioned things like gels, hair sprays, etc).


Mhm. I thought there would be a styling product in it too- that's why I didn't buy it. I don't do much aside from straighten and I've always resented boxes from subs that gave me texture products, things to help curl hold, etc.

I really REALLY like the hair salon!! I would have been able to use all of the products. I am very happy for the people who did get it and Dirty Gal as well! Compared to some of the recent fails, they're amazing boxes! Although, I can understand why some people may not love the hair salon box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 5, 2014)

@@cfisher - I specifically bought the box thinking/hoping it wouldn't have any styling products in it but that's because it's just not my thing. From what I've seen of Korean products, in the very short time I've been into them, it's all about moisturizing and even the local shops I frequent don't really showcase anything styling. It's odd to even find a hairspray among the many Repair/Moisturizing/Treatment shampoos, conditioners and hair packs. As I stated earlier, not a problem for me but see why it would be for so many others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 5, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@cfisher - I specifically bought the box thinking/hoping it wouldn't have any styling products in it but that's because it's just not my thing. From what I've seen of Korean products, in the very short time I've been into them, it's all about moisturizing and even the local shops I frequent don't really showcase anything styling. It's odd to even find a hairspray among the many Repair/Moisturizing/Treatment shampoos, conditioners and hair packs. As I stated earlier, not a problem for me but see why it would be for so many others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes I mostly see serums/oils and leave in treatments which is mostly what I use for styling (not much into hairspray or gels) so that's why I think I really like Korean hair products. I'm sorry for those that wanted those styling products though!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh my... Not sure what is going on but my wtf/wineandcheese is back at East mids... Not sure quite what is going on lol


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 6, 2014)

Got my LJH value set....already. Immediately put it on my face. Color me happy.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 6, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Got my LJH value set....already. Immediately put it on my face. Color me happy.


I would BATH in LJH products if I could afford it, let me tell you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I would BATH in LJH products if I could afford it, let me tell you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I actually got the value set because everyone here is always raving about them and it was a great deal. I wish their products were more available, because I'm afraid I'm going to really like them.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

@@avarier @@MemeJunkie @@had706 Part of me wonders if it's something to do with rules and regulation with shipping hair spray, because sometimes I'll seen ENTIRE hair care lines from Korea and the only thing I won't see is any sort of styling product. For example, Innisfree has a Camellia line that I love and I have no problem finding like 10 different hair treatments/shampoos/conditioners, but I know there's a couple of hair styling items (I think just hair sprays) and I NEVER see them online. No idea why. I definitely agree that they don't seem to be big on hair styling products, but back then I still thought Memebox tried to stick to their themes. 

I just hope in the future these sorts of silly things do't happen.

On a side note....Gwen just got back to me about my Pinkaholic box. She mentioned having to submit tons of requests and apparently her and Arthur arranged for it to be shipped expedited. Beyond generous of them since I said I had no problem just being refunded in points. But it definitely seemed quite clear that they're having a lot of trouble communicating things to Korea. 

But considering that the Pinkaholic was restocked then apparently sold out, and based on what she said about boxes...I'm thinking we have an upcoming restock. Quite possibly a large one.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

Cool. My DHL parcel which went on a European tour has just arrived


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cool. My DHL parcel which went on a European tour has just arrived


It's about time. 

Oh...And, thanks for inspiring one of my absolute favorite Memeboxes.  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's about time.
> 
> Oh...And, thanks for inspiring one of my absolute favorite Memeboxes. :wub:


Np. Should be fun to play with when I get mine.

I wonder if Lorna is getting a Saturday delivery since hers came to birmingham before heading her way


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

Very odd my global went same day as my shop order and on same plane and my shop order arrived on 2nd and still no global


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I JUST tried the treatment/conditioner that is from the same line (from miracle masks) and I'm obsessed with it. OBSESSED. It smells amazing, made my hair smell amazing, and even though I have very weak, thin hair, it wasn't weighed down at all. I'm really excited to try out this new product now.


It's the orange one right? I used that as my conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pretty smooth and moisturizing, though I defo need to blow dry to keep the volume. It's a good product tho. And you are right about the shampoos. I love em! (except Vedacell lol that one..) 



Jane George said:


> Cool. My DHL parcel which went on a European tour has just arrived


 Enjoy your box! I wished it went around Europe and landed at my place instead hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 6, 2014)

I purposely didn't buy the hair box because they said it would contain styling products..

Then it was free of styling products and contained the exact things that were suitable for my hair type.

The only thing I love about Memebox right now is Lauren. She is like the beautiful, warm light at the end of a tunnel full of bull faeces.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> I purposely didn't buy the hair box because they said it would contain styling products..
> 
> Then it was free of styling products and contained the exact things that were suitable for my hair type.
> 
> The only thing I love about Memebox right now is Lauren. She is like the beautiful, warm light at the end of a tunnel full of bull faeces.


I feel like we should trust our gut feeling more than description these days. Nothing on the site is a pure indicative of what to box really is. :/

Hahaha I almost never see the word beautiful and faeces in the same sentence. Its very well put. I love Lauren for her efficiency  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

Honestly, I assumed it would be hair care until the email with customer service. I feel bad, a LOT of people would have bought it if it had been listed as being hair care. It also would have sold a lot faster. Not a wise move on their part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy I seriously have no idea what I would do without that schedule of yours. Without that, and people bringing up when value sets are due, I'd have no idea when to expect what.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 6, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I feel like we should trust our gut feeling more than description these days. Nothing on the site is a pure indicative of what to box really is. :/
> 
> Hahaha I almost never see the word beautiful and faeces in the same sentence. Its very well put. I love Lauren for her efficiency  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She's great at her job and I always know I can rely on her for answers to any of my affiliate related stuff.



cfisher said:


> Honestly, I assumed it would be hair care until the email with customer service. I feel bad, a LOT of people would have bought it if it had been listed as being hair care. It also would have sold a lot faster. Not a wise move on their part.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@veritazy I seriously have no idea what I would do without that schedule of yours. Between that, and people bringing up when value sets are due, I'd have no idea when to expect what.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't feel bad, you were only the messenger that delivered info that was likely correct at the time but got changed along the way, I should have just purchased the box and listened to my gut like veritazy said. Although I listened to my gut when it came to oil and scrub and oh baby Jesus was that messed up!

Edit: I remembered some other things that were messed up, K-Style 4, MCW4, Petite treasures, blackout.. I think the rest I received recently I didn't mind too much


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

@@Zaralis I held strong on the Hair Salon until the final moments (like not even a week before it shipped). But after all the recent disasters with themes and items. and the fact, I figured I'd risk it. I even discussed it on here with a few people that I didn't really believe the hair style thing would be true anymore.

Now, if only I had ignored customer service with Pumpkin Pie. Watch that be amazing!

....But if they mess up the anniversary box....There will be no coming back from that.  :lol:


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @veritazy I seriously have no idea what I would do without that schedule of yours. Without that, and people bringing up when value sets are due, I'd have no idea when to expect what.


Lol the pleasure is mine. I needed that schedule anyways, so I just made it public thats all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Zaralis said:


> Edit: I remembered some other things that were messed up, K-Style 4, MCW4, Petite treasures, blackout.. I think the rest I received recently I didn't mind too much


Yeah I realized I managed to skip those by pure luck. Of course I got a few bummers lately but they are still the better ones. Man...I'm nervous for the cleanse/tone and pouch set. I mean, they can't put another Ariul cleanser or purple shadow in those?! That will be a proper stab in my neck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

@@veritazy It's SO convenient. I can't be bothered to check multiple accounts to figure out that stuff on my own. And I'm almost always clicking on it when I see it in your signature.  :blush:

I'm really nervous about all 3 of the boxes headed out shortly. They all seem like possible warehouse clearouts. I'm just hoping the Oh My Lips (other than the spoiler which I'm excited about!) doesn't end up being all Hope Girl, Cheekroom and Shara Shara lipsticks, and a few of those Pure Smile lip masks.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a 4 boxes that should arrive next week and then one more at the end of December (beginning of January - snail mail), the global 18. It's a bit sad that I have nothing else coming after that! The last 3 months I had a long list of boxes waiting to be shipped!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 6, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have a 4 boxes that should arrive next week and then one more at the end of December (beginning of January - snail mail), the global 18. It's a bit sad that I have nothing else coming after that! The last 3 months I had a long list of boxes waiting to be shipped!


I know what you mean. I have 5 on the way shipped snail mail. Then I think only 6 or 7 more to ship and the last one will ship 12/16 and then no more unless something new gets released. I think at one time I had 30 boxes on order and was still buying more.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

I have four more to arrive and a face brush lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 6, 2014)

I've seven in transit and seven (mixture of orders and boxes) still to be shipped from memebox. Two orders from KoreaDepart (one lost at GBLALA since 2nd Dec), two from TesterKorea, 2 body shop orders and My Little Box. Oh and a Nerd Block...and two ebay orders...I pity the postman on our round lol!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

still waiting on 5 boxes (already mailed)

then 7 boxes left in december and one lone box in january (global 19)

my dance card is so empty....  But I have enough skincare to get me thru the zombie apocalypse - cause that is important, ya know?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine are only two to ship and 2 in transit and the brush but got lots to review lol

Also a few, too many, UK boxes and others bits and pieces

@@biancardi yep gotta live through that


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 6, 2014)

And look fabulous doing it, am I right?


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@veritazy It's SO convenient. I can't be bothered to check multiple accounts to figure out that stuff on my own. And I'm almost always clicking on it when I see it in your signature.  :blush:
> 
> I'm really nervous about all 3 of the boxes headed out shortly. They all seem like possible warehouse clearouts. I'm just hoping the Oh My Lips (other than the spoiler which I'm excited about!) doesn't end up being all Hope Girl, Cheekroom and Shara Shara lipsticks, and a few of those Pure Smile lip masks.


Hehe~ Thanks for visiting, hun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I skipped the lips one but I hope they will make me regret that decision! Praying for some awesome scents in the pouch and useful small items rather than leftover makeup. Got it in a bundle for express but what I really needed was a toner. Now that I'm using the Gokmul toner and getting the pore clear water from Tea Tree I'm uncertain about the Cleanse/Tone...Make it work, Meme!  :bringiton:  



biancardi said:


> my dance card is so empty....  But I have enough skincare to get me thru the zombie apocalypse - cause that is important, ya know?


Same here! Ikr. Ya know factories will be closed if that happens and we still need to keep our beauty routines!  :sdrop:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 6, 2014)

lol it's gonna be one of those days...

Global arrived but to compensate my darling son has smashed my laptop screen


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, I received my I'm Eyeshadows the other day...here is my review that I also posted in my blog
 



Spoiler










 
I also purchased two of XO Memebox branded items, "I'm Eyeshadow" ~ in case an inanimate object ever forgets that it is eyeshadow, I suppose ~ in Queen and Soul.   They have 5 different shades and they are split pan eyeshadows.  Queen and Soul are the wine and brown colors of the offerings.






The pans are nice looking, very study black rounds, similar in size to Mac's eyeshadows.  The website description is confusing, because I thought one of the shades, Deep Wine, was duplicated between the two pans.  However, I am happy to report that these shades are different!  No duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

    Queen ~ Chocolate Brown (shimmer) and Deep Wine (matte)
    Soul ~ Deep Wine (matte)  and Wine Brown (shimmer)

 






Chocolate Brown _Shimmer _(Queen)
Deep Wine _Matte _(Queen)
Deep Wine _Matte _(Soul)
Wine Brown _Shimmer  _(Soul)
The above swatches were taken at night under different lighting conditions.  Also, I did not use primer ~ these shadows were swatched directly from the pan to my skin.  As you can see, the pigmentation is pretty decent even without primer and there was no fall out in the shadows.  The texture and quality is the same as the *Pony Palette*.  I am really pleased with the colors ~ I love browns and plums and these are perfect fall/winter colors for me.  I did use Soul yesterday and I have to say ~ if you have green or eyes with green in them, these colors will make the green in your eyes POP!  I had comments from friends and co-workers if I was wearing colored contacts!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

I was randomly thinking about the whole free sampling event thing, and couldn't help but notice that a lot of us on here have won multiple items. Sometimes during the same round. It seems like there's a ton of winners for each item.

Does anyone else wonder if they do that so that they'll get legitimate reviews to help push back all the fake ones?


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone tryed skinfood pineapple peeling gel?


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I was randomly thinking about the whole free sampling event thing, and couldn't help but notice that a lot of us on here have won multiple items. Sometimes during the same round. It seems like there's a ton of winners for each item.
> 
> Does anyone else wonder if they do that so that they'll get legitimate reviews to help push back all the fake ones?


I won one item with my I would like to try this product "review" but I am not going to bother and write a real review! I think it's more likely that the brand gave them some products to give for free so they selected a lot of winners.

They know what they have to do to get a real review... like when they send the feedback form for the cleanser in luckybox 10.

By the way, did anyone get that 1 point for the feedback form we completed?


----------



## flushblush (Dec 6, 2014)

@@Butterflylion I recommend asking in the Korean/Asian Beauty and Skincare thread. The ladies there are very knowledgable and helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/


----------



## Liv (Dec 6, 2014)

The oddest thing just happened. CPM2 is still in stock but when I try adding one to my cart it tells me that that the required quantity is not available. Could it be...?

Edit: Okay scratch that; it was just a bug. There are still 16 available


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

Liv said:


> The oddest thing just happened. CPM2 is still in stock but when I try adding one to my cart it tells me that that the required quantity is not available. Could it be...?
> 
> Edit: Okay scratch that; it was just a bug. There are still 16 available


Hahahahah

I feel like we need to celebrate the CP2 selling out. How does one throw an online celebration?

I wish I had a blog, just so that I could do a giveaway.  :lol:


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 6, 2014)

I think only 16 left is a pretty momentous occasion regardless. Maybe they'll sell out today since they seem to be going quickly recently.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 6, 2014)

Do know...once they have sold out, we're going to miss them...

Nah, only joking lol!!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm afraid of them adding more inventory.

And I'm afraid of restocks.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks will do


----------



## Fae (Dec 6, 2014)

I hope we will never see them again! ^^


----------



## avarier (Dec 6, 2014)

@@biancardi

You are brave for taking the plunge and investing in their eyeshadow! They seem nice, but nothing more special than something I can buy here and not have to wait 2 weeks for it to ship. I just don't see makeup being a big item for for them, skincare is what korea is known for.

IDK. Glad you seem happy with them though and it wasn't a waste.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 6, 2014)

Has anyone gotten the Chosungah peachy glow pact and what does it look like it person?  I've been looking at it on the site for a while now but just can't seem to justify the cost to myself - but it intrigues me and tempts me none the less


----------



## engawa (Dec 6, 2014)

Mmnoob said:


> I got the yet set too. Did u get two cherry blossom lip tint and no pearl paradaise? Seems like everyone is having that problem including me


Yep, two cherry blossoms. I don't mind though since it's a nice color and I don't know what I'll do with a white lipgloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## engawa (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@avarier @@MemeJunkie @@had706 Part of me wonders if it's something to do with rules and regulation with shipping hair spray, because sometimes I'll seen ENTIRE hair care lines from Korea and the only thing I won't see is any sort of styling product. For example, Innisfree has a Camellia line that I love and I have no problem finding like 10 different hair treatments/shampoos/conditioners, but I know there's a couple of hair styling items (I think just hair sprays) and I NEVER see them online. No idea why. I definitely agree that they don't seem to be big on hair styling products, but back then I still thought Memebox tried to stick to their themes.
> 
> I just hope in the future these sorts of silly things do't happen.
> 
> ...


I think anything in an aerosol can (which most hair sprays are in) have to be shipped a certain way. I was trying to buy Avene Thermal water spray on SaSa but was forced to purchase expedite shipping instead of their standard shipping because they told me it has to do with regulations (so I ended up just buying it on Amazon).


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 6, 2014)

The new Hair Salon box has pushed me to finally chop off my tragic hair--8 or 9 inches, my appointment is in 2 hours. I know that if I put these products up against my extremely dead, overprocessed ends, they will really not work well. I'm also concerned about my long hair transferring all of these products that I wouldn't put on my face to my face--hopefully shorter hair will be easier to control. eee!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 6, 2014)

@ - its liberating. Had butt length hair at the start of November and got it chopped to on the shoulder with highlights. So much easier to dry and not using as much meme hair products on split ends lol!!

Go for it gal!!


----------



## blinded (Dec 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The new Hair Salon box has pushed me to finally chop off my tragic hair--8 or 9 inches, my appointment is in 2 hours. I know that if I put these products up against my extremely dead, overprocessed ends, they will really not work well. I'm also concerned about my long hair transferring all of these products that I wouldn't put on my face to my face--hopefully shorter hair will be easier to control. eee!


I need to do this too. The scraggly ends of my hair go to the middle of my back. I'm thinking of chopping off about 8-10 inches or more. 

I can't be the only one who finds themselves going to the memebox page hoping they will discover something they didn't notice before?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

blinded said:


> I need to do this too. The scraggly ends of my hair go to the middle of my back. I'm thinking of chopping off about 8-10 inches or more.
> 
> I can't be the only one who finds themselves going to the memebox page hoping they will discover something they didn't notice before?


I stopped bothering.

But only because I think if anything changes, some of the ladies on here will let the rest of us know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 6, 2014)

*Girls a question.. *

100% = true love for memebox 

0% = no love for memebox

On how much % are you?

_Because I'm loosing the love quite much these days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 6, 2014)

The Brow Box is sold out. So a few more CPM2's and then there's null...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

oh boy!!  so Memebox is going to just be ....Meme


----------



## veritazy (Dec 6, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje lol [insert mysterious number]

@@biancardi ikr! Ahhh barely containing the thirst.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They should make a Mega Christmas Jackpot like 2000 boxes I think. 

On the brighter side of things, I read there are less than 10 CPM 2s left.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 6, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> *Girls a question.. *
> 
> 100% = true love for memebox
> 
> ...


I think I'm at 60% right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was never crazy obsessed with them to begin with, but I liked the majority of the boxes that I got.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 6, 2014)

At this point, maybe like, 40%... only because the Next Best Thing gave me a lot of hope (I wish I got it!). I also liked Elixirs and F/W is... alright, now that I have it in my hands. I will admit that the quality of the Meme products looks nice, specifically the masks and I'm Eyeshadow. I'm really excited for the lip crayons, but can only hope that they come in more different colours than red/orange/pink, otherwise I can't convince myself they're worth the price, whatever that is. 

I miss boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 6, 2014)

Let's start the countdown; there are 7 boxes left! Most exciting thing that happened all week in Memeland


----------



## OiiO (Dec 6, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> At this point, maybe like, 40%... only because the Next Best Thing gave me a lot of hope (I wish I got it!). I also liked Elixirs and F/W is... alright, now that I have it in my hands. I will admit that the quality of the Meme products looks nice, specifically the masks and I'm Eyeshadow. I'm really excited for the lip crayons, but can only hope that they come in more different colours than red/orange/pink, otherwise I can't convince myself they're worth the price, whatever that is.
> 
> I miss boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I miss boxes, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I kinda feel bad for a couple of my friends who just discovered Memebox, but wanted to wait and see if it's consistently good before buying. And now there are no good boxes to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 6, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Np. Should be fun to play with when I get mine.
> 
> I wonder if Lorna is getting a Saturday delivery since hers came to birmingham before heading her way


Noo flippin didn't so hopefully Monday got global and luckybox though oh and an innisfree customs charge for 24 £ not had that order was for £200 and I have another that skipped customs today which was more higher spend . DHL have anoyed me 10boxes all stashed at depot for the weekend grrr


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 6, 2014)

Liv said:


> Let's start the countdown; there are 7 boxes left! Most exciting thing that happened all week in Memeland


And now there are 6... this is better than the ball dropping in Times Square on New Year's Eve!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

for those who read my blog, you know I got the a DIY candle as part of a promo to review.....I know some of you expressed an interest in seeing the final product...here it is!  With Festivus Hedgehog







also, I did get part of my memeshop order the other day (from the USA shop) and I had purchased the Goodal Travel Kit - this is $20.00 in the USA shop. Isn’t this just cute? Also, each pack is probably good for 2 uses. There are 2 sleep packs ~Moisture (Aloe Vera) and Brightening (Citrus) ~ and 2 wash off packs ~ Keeping Youth Coconut and Deep Clean Pore Glacial Clay. Just a great stocking stuffer! I will have to pick up some more of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 6, 2014)

I dug through my list of boxes ordered to see when my Meme adventure will end, looks like I have nothing ordered for the new year.  I have 22 either shipped or shipping by the end of December. Taking a break is a good thing now, it's just so hard to do, FOMO is real.

Did they not release individual Global 19 and Lucky 12 yet?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who read my blog, you know I got the a DIY candle as part of a promo to review.....I know some of you expressed an interest in seeing the final product...here it is!  With Festivus Hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> also, I did get part of my memeshop order the other day (from the USA shop) and I had purchased the Goodal Travel Kit - this is $20.00 in the USA shop. Isn’t this just cute? Also, each pack is probably good for 2 uses. There are 2 sleep packs ~Moisture (Aloe Vera) and Brightening (Citrus) ~ and 2 wash off packs ~ Keeping Youth Coconut and Deep Clean Pore Glacial Clay. Just a great stocking stuffer! I will have to pick up some more of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


omg that candle looks so cute!! Wanna make some candles too now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally inspired at 1 am xD


----------



## OiiO (Dec 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those who read my blog, you know I got the a DIY candle as part of a promo to review.....I know some of you expressed an interest in seeing the final product...here it is!  With Festivus Hedgehog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How fun! And that hedgehog is adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does the candle smell good?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

the candle has rose in it (ylang-ylang, neroli and rose) so I sneeze a lot around it. I am gifting this to a dear friend of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but I had fun making the candle. I hope they carry that kit in their shop soon as I would love to purchase a few more and use my own essential oils.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just 3 CPM2 boxes left  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I feel like we're "hitting pan" with Memebox--this is the last of the old stuff... when it's gone, we'll be ready to start fresh with some new boxes!


----------



## avarier (Dec 6, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> The new Hair Salon box has pushed me to finally chop off my tragic hair--8 or 9 inches, my appointment is in 2 hours. I know that if I put these products up against my extremely dead, overprocessed ends, they will really not work well. I'm also concerned about my long hair transferring all of these products that I wouldn't put on my face to my face--hopefully shorter hair will be easier to control. eee!


you're very brave!! I've tried numerous times to chop my long hair off, but always chicken out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 6, 2014)

2 left now!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 6, 2014)

And it's gone!


----------



## engawa (Dec 6, 2014)

Soothing Sista mentions Memebox again here 

 @ 2:20. She really seemed to worked out on the collab and it is definitely one of the best collab boxes. I'm happy I purchased it before it sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And ahh she's so pretty too T__T;;


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

Raise yer hands in the air and wave 'em like you don't just care

YEAH!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

@engawa thanks for posting that!   I love her lip color....


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 6, 2014)

There's no more boxes?! It's time to bring out some new awesome boxes Memespies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

@crazysweet  I hope so, but at this rate, I don't think we will see a box until this friday - maybe.

or as someone mentioned here, maybe a huge restock (which doesn't interest me personally)   I was watching the soothin sista youtube and her box sold out in 3 hours?  That doesn't leave a lot of hope for new boxes to be made in sufficient quantities.

It will be a mass feeding frenzy and I hate that.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 6, 2014)

And now we wait ...  :bandit:


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

@@biancardi They definitely got another round of returns/whatnot, because they got another Pinkaholic, and Gwen implied there is a lot of boxes there at the moment. 

I do hope for a restock...But I am MUCH more interested in new boxes being released at this point. 

It's just too weird having NOTHING happen for an entire week!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 6, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi They definitely got another round of returns/whatnot, because they got another Pinkaholic, and Gwen implied there is a lot of boxes there at the moment.
> 
> I do hope for a restock...But I am MUCH more interested in new boxes being released at this point.
> 
> It's just too weird having NOTHING happen for an entire week!



I know - usually, I have the next month booked with boxes by now.   I wonder why people would complain so much about the long time before they get their boxes?  I bet they regret it now - lol

Really, I have all of the boxes I want (and ones that I don't want - lol)   I wouldn't mind a Jeju box - just for that toner.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 6, 2014)

@@biancardi I still want to get my hands on Choco Mania, and would love a Cafe box after mine went missing in transit, even if just for the Tony Moly and donkey milk lotion.

But even though I know there's a lot going on behind the scenes, it just feels so strange having nothing happen all week.

And i just love how Memebox pretended they were doing all of this for our sake, as though anyone wanted this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't mind a restock of boxes just for the sake of having some boxes. I am like @@biancardi I got the boxes I really liked and need and some I don't (petite treasure.. grrr). I really would love some new boxes but not too happy about having to stay up late to see if they would release it at 12AM PST to avoid the frenzy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't believe there are officially no memeboxes for sale! I reeeally just want to have something on order. I just found these and am completely hooked!! Any guesses on when they might restock or add new boxes? Should I be staying up until 4am tonight? haha! Memebox is so unpredictable lately it's impossible to know.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 6, 2014)

@@juless231 It's tomorrow. They usually don't do anything on the weekend. They used to release things on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 12PST for VIPs but who knows what is going on these days.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 6, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> @@juless231 It's tomorrow. They usually don't do anything on the weekend. They used to release things on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 12PST for VIPs but who knows what is going on these day


So it's tomorrow night I need to set my alarm to wake me up at 4am to obsessively refresh the boxes page? Good to know, will do! (Or will attempt to do and not sleep through it all again...)


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

Even if its restocks...it'll be like 500 CPM2 boxes only mwahhahah!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

Never thought I'd see the day when there were NO boxes on the site memeBOX...simply unacceptable that they've let it get to that stage. Even with restocks, there will be a lot of people that will have gone elsewhere for their Korean Beauty products and tempting them back may prove difficult unless they release truly epic boxes (and enough to satisfy demand and sent out quickly). A sad day in Memeland...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Alidolly The problem is, at this point even if they released 3 new boxes on Monday...They'd still be out of boxes before most Americans even crawl out of bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Alidolly The problem is, at this point even if they released 3 new boxes on Monday...They'd still be out of boxes before most Americans even crawl out of bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Unless they make another 4,000 of those and then we'll be waiting for a few months to start celebrating once they disappear LOL


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Unless they make another 4,000 of those and then we'll be waiting for a few months to start celebrating once they disappear LOL


Oh god. Here's hoping we get real Memeboxes when they start releasing them. Not collabs.

...Don't they still owe us another CP box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That could hang around for quite some time.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

At this stage people would buy just about anything if it had the word box and it would sell out almost immediately!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> At this stage people would buy just about anything if it had the word box and it would sell out almost immediately!!


There was hardly any of the CP3 boxes. They sold out within minutes, didn't they? 

...I'm just hoping they don't find that encouraging and decide to do an extra couple thousand of them.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

I think they would need to release at least 10 boxes - a mixture of restocks and a couple of new ones to at least attempt to satisfy demand. The Black Friday boxes sold out so quickly that even if they did release the many, there would be no boxes by Tuesday morning. Granted, its guaranteed sell out at this stage but still a cruddy way to run a business for your customers.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Alidolly I know their access to a lot of items are very limited, particularly items they receive for free and discontinued deals and such. But I agree, I think they need to find a way to add multiple boxes at once or find a way to curate a large amount of the same boxes. 

Because as much as I hated having to decide between a billion boxes at once, this is ridiculous. A lot of us loved staying up a bit later than usual to see the new releases (and take advantage of VIP pricing on value set and such). But I don't think ANYONE wants to have to stay up late just because if we don't the boxes will be gone long before we knew about them.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Or get up early in my case. Not sure whether to bother tomorrow


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Or get up early in my case. Not sure whether to bother tomorrow


I really want them to release some new boxes tomorrow...

But I'm not even all that concerned as to whether or not I get one. I tend to stay up late, so if I happen to grab one, so be it.

I'm curious to see if they go back to their regular Monday stuff tomorrow, this past Monday was the one Monday where nothing seemed to change on the site. No new free sampling, no new items added, nothing.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Or get up early in my case. Not sure whether to bother tomorrow


I'm usually up at 6am UK time for work (and am working from home tomorrow anyway) but not sure if I can face the feeding frenzy if there are restocks again. I've bought most of the boxes I wanted at the time and am looking for new items..not products that's been lying in the warehouse for months simply to help them empty it.

Surely by now they've got new stock coming in...there's space for pallets now and they've had time to negotiate with new suppliers for delivery in January...or will any new boxes not be ready until at least February?

Maybe they won't release any boxes till there's no chance of anyone using the golden tickets at the end of March lol!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

I think it is unlikely I will be up as Paul is on nights and I have got up at half hour the last two mornings... I wouldn't mind them restocking holiday sets too


----------



## athy (Dec 7, 2014)

I felt like adding up how much I've spent on Memeboxes today (so brave of me!) and the amount came to.... *drumroll*

~$409. (@[email protected])

I'm actually very surprised it's not more, but at the same time, goodness that's a lot of money xD


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

@@athy lol you are braver than I am


----------



## athy (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jane George  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very curious about everyone else now!

I wonder if anyone else will count with me hehe


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Jane George  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very curious about everyone else now!
> 
> I wonder if anyone else will count with me hehe


Oh God. I wouldn't do it unless some of the other major addicts chimed in first.

The contrast of my total against yours would probably put me in shock.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol I have been here since feb and tbh I don't want to count as I don't even know how many boxes let alone how much money


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 7, 2014)

athy said:


> @@Jane George  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm very curious about everyone else now!
> 
> I wonder if anyone else will count with me hehe


I will do it. Give me a few minutes to add it up.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok, that was painful to do and see. My fist order was on July 26th. This total includes the few shop orders I have made but the majority is boxes...................

................. Ack! $ 1679.59


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol yes mine is closer to that


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol yes mine is closer to that


LOL, I thought mine would be more than that, like closer to $2000

Now to see who else will join in and share their Meme addiction expense


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Ok, that was painful to do and see. My fist order was on July 26th. This total includes the few shop orders I have made but the majority is boxes...................
> 
> ................. Ack! $ 1679.59


I joined like a week or so before you did. And I think my total is around there. 

Now I'm sort of curious.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Whatever you do ladies....Don't do it.

Don't add it up. 

There's no going back after that. 



Spoiler



3184.98


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Whatever you do ladies....Don't do it.
> 
> Don't add it up.
> 
> ...


Wow. Mine is 1.8k but some was paid as Christmas and birthday presents so prob 1.6 out of own pocket since February
Only 42 dollar in last month though


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not the least bit curious about a dollar figure. I counted boxes. 79. We'll leave it at that. There are some things you just don't need to know.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol I didn't but it is interesting


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 7, 2014)

i've spent 960.62 in total on boxes and orders, i've been buying since global #3 but that information is on the old website that they use to have.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

In my early Memedays, I spent a fair bit in the Memeshop. Regretfully, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My spending in the past two months with them has plummeted, even before they stopped releasing boxes. Plus I've swapped a lot for other things (lots non-skincare related) and sold over $1,000 worth by now.

Ooph. Not that it helps much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In my early Memedays, I spent a fair bit in the Memeshop. Regretfully, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My spending in the past two months with them has plummeted, even before they stopped releasing boxes. Plus I've swapped a lot for other things (lots non-skincare related) and sold over $1,000 worth by now.
> 
> Ooph. Not that it helps much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When did you start buying?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> When did you start buying?


Mid July.

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 7, 2014)

$696.80 - actually not as much as I thought it would be!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Mid July.
> 
> Scary, isn't it?


Very


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@thelavalampgirl When did you join Memebox? 

@@Jane George I'm happy to say I doubt it will ever go back to anywhere near what it once was. ...But I still fear I may be in need of some naughty, naughty's in the not so distant future.  :lol:


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 7, 2014)

I just added mine up as well ... pretty easy since I already keep a list of all the boxes I bought. Adding in the prices was a bit scary ...

$551.55

I think it would have been much less, but the Black Friday restock broke the bank. Speaking of, all of my restock boxes are still in Korea, except for CP2, which should be on my doorstep today (along with Dirty Gal/Hair Salon/Tea Tree and like 3 Julep orders). My poor mail carrier is going to need a massage after carrying it all to my front porch.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol. I have points to use so next purchase will be cheap too


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I just added mine up as well ... pretty easy since I already keep a list of all the boxes I bought. Adding in the prices was a bit scary ...
> 
> $551.55
> 
> I think it would have been much less, but the Black Friday restock broke the bank. Speaking of, all of my restock boxes are still in Korea, except for CP2, which should be on my doorstep today (along with Dirty Gal/Hair Salon/Tea Tree and like 3 Julep orders). My poor mail carrier is going to need a massage after carrying it all to my front porch.


Or an operation for a hernia?


----------



## blinded (Dec 7, 2014)

I keep an ongoing spreadsheet. Every box I buy gets put on the sheet and it totals it for me. That way I know what I'm spending. Mine is actually pretty low because I have a limited budget. Since June, 28 boxes, $371. My average cost/box is around $13, so that makes me happy. 

I want to expand my spreadsheet to add in cost savings. Plus it doesn't account for sold items. Might even through in a ROI.


----------



## athy (Dec 7, 2014)

blinded said:


> I keep an ongoing spreadsheet. Every box I buy gets put on the sheet and it totals it for me. That way I know what I'm spending. Mine is actually pretty low because I have a limited budget. Since June, 28 boxes, $371. My average cost/box is around $13, so that makes me happy.


For me, since April, 20 boxes, $409 xD Average of ~$20 a box

How is your average so low?! I'm impressed! D:

Seeing everyone's numbers... I'm kind of jealous hahaha


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 7, 2014)

I've bought way to much. Almost every box since Global 5-2. We'll leave it at that xD


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

82 boxes for me and a few shop orders. Not bad value at all


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Finally, I don't feel so alone now.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel Finally, I don't feel so alone now.  :lol:


If I had a bigger house mine might be more


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> If I had a bigger house mine might be more


I'm glad I'm moving in a year. I definitely could use the extra space now.  :lol:

Gosh, imagine how much space all those boxes would take up if I had saved them all. Yikes.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm glad I'm moving in a year. I definitely could use the extra space now.  :lol:
> 
> Gosh, imagine how much space all those boxes would take up if I had saved them all. Yikes.


Make an extension on the house with them?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Make an extension on the house with them?


We could build a castle with the boxes if all the MUT ladies collected theirs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 7, 2014)

@@cfisher apparently in early August. Thought it was later than that.


----------



## blinded (Dec 7, 2014)

athy said:


> For me, since April, 20 boxes, $409 xD Average of ~$20 a box
> 
> How is your average so low?! I'm impressed! D:
> 
> Seeing everyone's numbers... I'm kind of jealous hahaha


I've won a few contests for either points or boxes, plus affiliate points. Also, I joined during the mythical 10 points for signing up, 5 points for a blogger referral, 15 point coupon days. So a lot of my early boxes ended up being incredibly cheap.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2014)

I've only read the last three pages so I don't know if it's already been discussed but Memebox is getting out of the box game. The Ventured Life *interviewed* Karl Loo who is the Strategy &amp; Operations at Memebox and this was posted in that article. I've Tweeted Karl to find out if that's true or not.



> Memebox is an online retailer for Korean Beauty products. With $1.5 million in seed funding, and the prestigious accolade of being one of Y Combinator’s top 3 startups for Winter 2014, Memebox is poised to make a big play in the online consumer goods sector.  _*This year, Memebox will transition away from being a reseller of cosmetic products to an online-only cosmetic manufacturer.*_


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

@@zadidoll I think we ended up figuring it was written a while ago. Someone mentioned july.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

This isn't the only time Memebox has had no boxes! Remember the days of Luckybox 1, Global 5-1 &amp; 5-2, and so on? Where boxes sold out in less than an hour after release (despite no e-mails about them)? I suspect Memebox is looking to get that sort of environment back where people are scrambling to get a box so much that they sell out immediately, instead of waiting around and leaving some boxes on the shelves for months. It's certainly working, considering how quickly the BF boxes sold out even though we had literally no idea whether or not they would be CPM repeats.

I've spent $1k on Memebox... and $0 this month.


----------



## Fae (Dec 7, 2014)

I spent 326,85$ on Memeboxes! Got 17 Memeboxes until now! ^^

Also spent 90 dollars on shop orders! I tend to use my points on shop orders! (7)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> This isn't the only time Memebox has had no boxes! Remember the days of Luckybox 1, Global 5-1 &amp; 5-2, and so on? Where boxes sold out in less than an hour after release (despite no e-mails about them)? I suspect Memebox is looking to get that sort of environment back where people are scrambling to get a box so much that they sell out immediately, instead of waiting around and leaving some boxes on the shelves for months. It's certainly working, considering how quickly the BF boxes sold out even though we had literally no idea whether or not they would be CPM repeats.
> 
> I've spent $1k on Memebox... and $0 this month.



Most boxes do sell out quickly and before they are shipped out.  They had a glut of what I consider bad boxes (not that they are BAD, but they aren't what most customers want) -  the nail boxes, the brow box, lip box and the worst of them CPM2

I wasn't here back in those days you described - when I started back in May, there were lots of sold out boxes but still several boxes that hadn't shipped but still in limited stock.  

I think we are paying the price of Memebox's bad box choices (the ones I mentioned)   I don't want every box to sell out in hours.  That would discourage so many people and many of us have jobs and a life that we cannot stay up 24x7 to see if memebox has released a damn box or not.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 7, 2014)

Every blog I've read claims that the CPM2 is "extremely popular" and is "selling out fast". Um....what world are these ladies living in? It was on the memebox site for what...2 months? I seriously hope they don't release another one.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

I get the feeling this is really 95% about behind the scenes stuff, at least.

Because it's not like they're taking all that energy and focus that was on boxes previously, and putting it elsewhere on the global site.

Still curious to see what happens once things have settled.

And I agree with @@biancardi I think a lot of people are going to just stop even bothering with Memebox if they have to stalk Memebox for even a chance at new boxes. I don't think Memebox would benefit financially much from this current pattern.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Every blog I've read claims that the CPM2 is "extremely popular" and is "selling out fast". Um....what world are these ladies living in? It was on the memebox site for what...2 months? I seriously hope they don't release another one.


I am guessing it is followed with a affiliate link to 'buy it now'Btw it has sold out now


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

I don't think I have ever discussed them directly but I have said some of the items are leftovers


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 7, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> I've only read the last three pages so I don't know if it's already been discussed but Memebox is getting out of the box game. The Ventured Life *interviewed* Karl Loo who is the Strategy &amp; Operations at Memebox and this was posted in that article. I've Tweeted Karl to find out if that's true or not.


If they're not going to have boxes at all (not confirmed), then I'm done with them and so are many people.  They have lots of boxes on their China site.  Will they change their name, from MemeBOX to something else?  I do get a definite "bait and switch tactic" vibe though -- hook customers with the boxes and then hope they keep spending money on their brand-name items.  Not me -- we can get makeup like lip gloss, eye shadow, and so forth that's just as good or better here, without messing with shipping and waiting.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> If they're not going to have boxes at all (not confirmed), then I'm done with them and so are many people. They have lots of boxes on their China site. Will they change their name, from MemeBOX to something else? I do get a definite "bait and switch tactic" vibe though -- hook customers with the boxes and then hope they keep spending money on their brand-name items. Not me -- we can get makeup like lip gloss, eye shadow, and so forth that's just as good or better here, without messing with shipping and waiting.


It's an old article I think. Probably from around july when the site last went up the spout for a while.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

Regarding the article about Memebox switching to Memeproducts: @@Saffyra mentioned before that it's from mid-summer 2014--this is not a recent article. Karl Loo is the VP of Memebox as a whole, not just global. So it is possible that while this is the strategy for Korea, it may not be the strategy for global. Right now, Global just hired a ton of new full-timers for the San Francisco office and they're likely dealing with the port slowdowns on the West Coast, so I'm giving this some time to shake out.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

Memedrama blah blah camouflage for a really *girl stuff* good deal boring boring:



Spoiler



I want to keep this one from the memespies because I doubt it was supposed to happen: the 5-Memebox eyeshadow duo set can be bought from the US Memeshop with free shipping, a reduced price, and a 30% off code (GOEAGLES). Umm--is there a football and/or wildlife fan at Memebox? edit: it turns out that there is a football fan at Memebox and @@biancardi received this special code from him/her--thank you!!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Lol I am out of luck. None affiliate codes used to be a okay


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

I've added up my spending...$653.18 on boxes and $78.93 in the Memeshop. Considering that one day of shopping in Flushing's kbeauty shops leads to way (way waaaaaaaay) less stuff and about 1/3 of that bill, it's not bad! Plus I get things that I'd buy anyway like shampoo and soap, so there's a microscopic reduction in my other spending. ahaha

Looking back at some of those earlier boxes, wow, Memebox has improved a lot. Hair &amp; Body 2? urgh Dermocosmetics 1 &amp; 2? utter trash compared to the price. The globals have been rock solid since I joined (I started buying in March).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

But h and b 1 was amazing and lots of the earlier ones. My fave was sb1. It was expensive (most expensive ever?) but had the Ddobyul serum in there and I feel in love but can't afford it again


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I am out of luck. None affiliate codes used to be a okay


Cool--I edited the post. Yeah, not sure why they're not only pushing the Memeline, but pushing it hard only in the US. I don't exactly see them selling fast.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Memedrama blah blah camouflage for a really *girl stuff* good deal boring boring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the answer to that question is yes.  I got that code from Arthur.....and I know why it is called that - hahaha


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> But h and b 1 was amazing and lots of the earlier ones. My fave was sb1. It was expensive (most expensive ever?) but had the Ddobyul serum in there and I feel in love but can't afford it again


Ohhh I'd really like to try that. It's expensive on Meme-K, too.

I die a little bit inside when the products we receive are legitimately expensive. Miguhara, no matter where I look, is not cheap at all, but their products look outstanding. urghghg


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Cool--I edited the post. Yeah, not sure why they're not only pushing the Memeline, but pushing it hard only in the US. I don't exactly see them selling fast.


The problem is that there is so much good make up cheaper than those... If I wanted expensive I wouldn't buy those


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> the answer to that question is yes.  I got that code from Arthur.....and I know why it is called that - hahaha


AHAHAHAHA--is that code specific to you? LOL--I'm going to go edit the post so that I mention it's a @@biancardi special lol--I thought it was just a funny random thing floating around. ahahaha


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

@ I love stem cells serums as they seem to soften my skin and deal well with my tired dry skin.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHAHAHAHA--is that code specific to you? LOL--I'm going to go edit the post so that I mention it's a @@biancardi special lol--I thought it was just a funny random thing floating around. ahahaha



I was given that code to share so feel free to share it with your readers too!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Is it us only? Shop only?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it us only? Shop only?


Alas yes.  And only for XO Memebox items.

in my wine &amp; cheese blog post, I do get rant-y and mention this whole USA shop vs Global shop issue.   I think it is unfair.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I was given that code to share so feel free to share it with your readers too!!


SUH-WEET--thank you!!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

That sucks but at least some can use. Tbh I have had good luck memebox wise recently... Shame my laptop hasn't shared my luck


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SUH-WEET--thank you!!!


you're welcome

BTW - mods - I do not make any commissions off this code.  This is just a code Memebox gave me because I had written a complaint about the lack of boxes, their branded items, etc and I was given a code to share with my readers to try out their XO Memebox items.

So, it is not affiliated with me other than it was created based on my feedback to memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

We have had non affiliated codes on here before tbh but not for so long as they are rare now


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 7, 2014)

Re: that article from Loo being from July, that doesn't really matter to me.  Company strategies are planned months in advance and they have timelines.  They're not going to hatch a huge strategy tomorrow and implement it the day after.  At any rate, whatever happens with Memeboxstuff, happens.  I'll buy boxes or I won't.  If they don't have boxes I'll move on.  Everybody have a great weekend!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 7, 2014)

Tbh I think my toddler has more long term business strategy than memebox


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I think my toddler has more long term business strategy than memebox


I was just about to say....I've never seen any evidence that Memebox plans for anything in advance.

Not that I can think of. 

My YET set arrived....Also missing the pearl/white color and replaced with a cherry blossom one. Was the white one featured in a Memebox or something, by any chance?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 7, 2014)

I just wanted to stop by and say that I have received several very overdue boxes, but am still waiting on boxes most people may already have such as Global 17 and Lucky 11.

For those who live in the USA, it is interesting to note that some of my boxes are entering through the Anchorage, Alaska port now instead of LA. 
LA port must be a true mess with the Longshoremen strike and the backlog. MOST of my packages in transit say " Origin post is preparing shipping label", meaning they are in the USA but aren't being transitioned off the planes smoothly to our ports. 

I wish they could use Galveston's port for those of us who are Texans, but it might not be a U.S. customs port, IDK. 

I have 18 boxes to receive, 4 shop orders.  My Benton value set from the 23rd of Nov. hasn't even left the warehouse.

Hope everyone enjoyed watching the box sell- out as much as I did. Whew, what a relief.. Hope the page doesn't disappear forever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Memebrand blush on medium tone skin? Are the colors too light to show up?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Whatever you do ladies....Don't do it.
> 
> Don't add it up.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, mines only a few dollars less than you since the end of June. Ugh.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

Just added up my total and its just over $1000....that's it, even if there are new boxes tomorrow I can't justify buying them as I've enough products to open my own store now!

Must

Stay

Away

From

The

Site

Tomorrow

morning....,


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

What surprised me the most about my past purchases is that I probably spent over $300 without any sort of coupon code. That was back when boxes were so easy to lose in check out and coupons/codes were rare. I spent $40 on the first The Face Shop box! What a rip off!

The difference between back then and now is that Memebox was just establishing itself, so everyone understood that they were low on labour/supplies and the mad rush to get a box was fun because it was rare and good value. Now, we've had our taste of good and bad, and a huge rush of boxes in October. To go back to a few boxes every so often might mean they'll sell out quickly (especially for newer customers who are still getting into Meme-addiction), but for the rest of us, it's just a piss-off. Especially knowing that Meme has the capacity to create and ship more boxes.

I can only hope that the next boxes are as quality as Next Best Thing. I would be okay with less box releases if they're all like that from now on, guaranteed.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> What surprised me the most about my past purchases is that I probably spent over $300 without any sort of coupon code. That was back when boxes were so easy to lose in check out and coupons/codes were rare. I spent $40 on the first The Face Shop box! What a rip off!
> 
> The difference between back then and now is that Memebox was just establishing itself, so everyone understood that they were low on labour/supplies and the mad rush to get a box was fun because it was rare and good value. Now, we've had our taste of good and bad, and a huge rush of boxes in October. To go back to a few boxes every so often might mean they'll sell out quickly (especially for newer customers who are still getting into Meme-addiction), but for the rest of us, it's just a piss-off. Especially knowing that Meme has the capacity to create and ship more boxes.
> 
> *I can only hope that the next boxes are as quality as Next Best Thing.* I would be okay with less box releases if they're all like that from now on, guaranteed.


minus the short expiration dates on the products.  I still am not happy about the short life on some of those huge items.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say that I have received several very overdue boxes, but am still waiting on boxes most people may already have such as Global 17 and Lucky 11.
> 
> For those who live in the USA, it is interesting to note that some of my boxes are entering through the Anchorage, Alaska port now instead of LA.
> 
> ...


I don't have 17 or 11 yet either, and my UPS boxes are entering through Anchorage, i just thought that was their route. But it could very well have to do with the CA ports being a clusterf$&amp;k! Ships are circling for days trying to offload. I don't blame the longshoreman, they've been working with no contract since June, while the shipping companies jerk them around. It's a mess!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Krysten Lowe I feel so much less alone now, Thank you.  :lol:

@@GirlyGirlie My Global 17 JUST arrived, and my Luckybox 11 has yet to arrive. 

I can't even bring myself to check RM shipments. But so far, they always show up...Eventually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 7, 2014)

I soooo want new boxes tomorrow. Hope they release them (im hopeful ok) before i got to go to work..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 7, 2014)

If they do a restock, there's only one box I'd really like looking back at their shipping schedule - step by step skincare as that's one box I wished I'd purchased at the time.

While I'd love to see a holiday / winter box, I've items coming from elsewhere that have Christmas scents. Yes it would be nice, but could live without it.

I've the vouchers won on their golden sweepstake thingy but I'm not even fussed about spending those. Think I've finally lost the memelove....


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> minus the short expiration dates on the products. I still am not happy about the short life on some of those huge items.


 have nearly a year on the serum not so bad can't wait to try it, wipes easy to use up only a few (15), balm is the only one won't use before its date, hope it ok for a foot mask?


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 7, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I soooo want new boxes tomorrow. Hope they release them (im hopeful ok) before i got to go to work..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hope it a restock of the empress still sad about missing that one


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2014)

I lost the order record from old Memebox website (anyone remember that transition?), so I don't know exactly how much I spent on boxes from 4 to 9 and early Luckyboxes, but starting from Global 10 I spent only $649.77. I know for sure that I bought most of my early boxes at retail price, but starting from Global 11, I've only gotten them with codes/points. It still sounds like a lot of money to me, but for 55+ boxes that's a pretty good deal i think.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> have nearly a year on the serum not so bad can't wait to try it, wipes easy to use up only a few (15), balm is the only one won't use before its date, hope it ok for a foot mask?


For me, the serum will be difficult as I have other serums in rotation.     wipes - you are correct.  Balm is the troublesome one.  However, they just did this in the petit treasures box as well.   And  the point is - memebox USED to pride themselves on not giving us items that would expire in a year or less.  When I ordered the fermented 2 box, they delayed the shipment for a week or two.  Why?  Because one of the items, a dran dran serum, was set to expire in 12 months.  They not only gave us another item  but also included the dran dran serum, making it an 8 item box.

They also told us that this box was going to have a product that was set to expire in a year and they gave people the opportunity to cancel if they wanted to.

That is a huge difference  in Customer Service.    I do not want products that have been on the shelf for a few years before it gets to me.  Memebox has been really good about getting us freshly made products, but the fact that a box callled "The Next Best Thing in Skincare" had old items in it wasn't exactly the next best thing in skincare.  More like last year (or the year's before) news.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> For me, the serum will be difficult as I have other serums in rotation. wipes - you are correct. Balm is the troublesome one. However, they just did this in the petit treasures box as well. And the point is - memebox USED to pride themselves on not giving us items that would expire in a year or less. When I ordered the fermented 2 box, they delayed the shipment for a week or two. Why? Because one of the items, a dran dran serum, was set to expire in 12 months. They not only gave us another item but also included the dran dran serum, making it an 8 item box.
> 
> They also told us that this box was going to have a product that was set to expire in a year and they gave people the opportunity to cancel if they wanted to.
> 
> That is a huge difference in Customer Service. I do not want products that have been on the shelf for a few years before it gets to me. Memebox has been really good about getting us freshly made products, but the fact that a box callled "The Next Best Thing in Skincare" had old items in it wasn't exactly the next best thing in skincare. More like last year (or the year's before) news.


 your right that isn't fair, didn't know the products are old (hoped it was because they are natural), I'm new to memebox this my 3rd box ordered but 1st box to arrive it's really took the shine off my box


----------



## seachange (Dec 7, 2014)

My Tea Tree box arrived and 1 of the products also expires in a year, which i not that bad, but still, quite a few expiring products already in the recent boxes


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang, I must have missed those posts about the expiration dates because I had no idea. That's really annoying. Not sure how we're supposed to be enticed to buy more boxes if we have to rush to use everything up before getting anything else new.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Dang, I must have missed those posts about the expiration dates because I had no idea. That's really annoying. Not sure how we're supposed to be enticed to buy more boxes if we have to rush to use everything up before getting anything else new.


I know - unlike the petit treasures, where it was printed on the info card, the next best thing in skincare - people found out about it by looking at the product.  Memebox didn't tell anyone.

I think there is a correspondence here where basically they shrugged it off when someone complained about it.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

seachange said:


> My Tea Tree box arrived and 1 of the products also expires in a year, which i not that bad, but still, quite a few expiring products already in the recent boxes


which product is it?

tia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seachange (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> which product is it?
> 
> tia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the product is



Spoiler



Shara Shara Bee Tox Spot Cream expires 29 Nov 2015


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

seachange said:


> the product is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the global 17 which has that product in it as well - I just checked - yep, same date.


----------



## blinded (Dec 7, 2014)

I emailed them and mentioned that I was unhappy with the expiry dates in Petite Treasures and this is the response I was given. I think it's the similar (or the same) as what someone else here was given. 
 
Because it's long



Spoiler



The Shara Shara Feminine Single Blusher which is in the Petit Treasures box has a suggested date of December 20th, 2015. Specifically it says "Best by December 20, 2015". This date is one year from now, and after opening it can still be used for another year.
The Shara Shara Revital Magic Cream 45g has a best by date of July 2015. It is free of preservatives which would extend the life of this product (Free of benzophenone, mineral oil, alcohol, artificial fragrances, triclosan, and propylene glycol). This is why Memebox is providing this date. After opening, it is safe to use for 6 months. After that date the effectiveness of the product may decrease. Natural products, by nature, are not meant to last for an unnatural length of time.
I have done some research on products and how long they are meant to last: -http://www.paulaschoice.com/expert-advice/skin-care-basics/_/when-should-i-throw-out-a-product. 
I am not sure how long you expect products to last but we think 6 months to a year is pretty standard when dealing with skincare. Makeup lasts a while longer, but most skincare is not meant to last for years. And as I have mentioned, the moisturizer in this box does not contain preservative ingredients.

I am sorry if you are still upset about the best by dates on these products, but we think that the life of these products is pretty standard. The blusher is still good to use beyond the date provided. That date is used as a measure to judge when to start using this product. After opening it it still good to use for a year. And the moisturizer is free of ingredients that extend the life of it, which makes it in my opinion better to use. But when using natural products there is that tradeoff that they do not last as long.
I can further investigate with the curators of these box to see how they have arrived at these dates and get back to you if you wish.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2014)

Am I the only one kind of pumped about that @biancardi special? LOL

Totally grabbing that. I'm not ever that thrilled about the Memebox makeup, but I'm a sucker for eyeshadows and there's some fabulous shades in that collection!

Thanks for posting about it ladies! They'll make great gifts for my family too!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 7, 2014)

Cutie 2 back in stock


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one kind of pumped about that @biancardi special? LOL
> 
> Totally grabbing that. I'm not ever that thrilled about the Memebox makeup, but I'm a sucker for eyeshadows and there's some fabulous shades in that collection!
> 
> Thanks for posting about it ladies! They'll make great gifts for my family too!


That is certainly a great deal for someone who wants to try their eye shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They will make nice stocking stuffers!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 7, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Cutie 2 back in stock


Serious??


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Am I the only one kind of pumped about that @biancardi special? LOL
> 
> Totally grabbing that. I'm not ever that thrilled about the Memebox makeup, but I'm a sucker for eyeshadows and there's some fabulous shades in that collection!
> 
> Thanks for posting about it ladies! They'll make great gifts for my family too!


It's a good deal, the whole set comes to around 20 with that discount!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe ....Didn't you sort of see that coming?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think the eyeshadow deal is great for those that already wanted to try them. But I don't see it being enough incentive for those that weren't already interested in them.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It's a good deal, the whole set comes to around 20 with that discount!


$18.30 to be exact! That's just way too good of a deal. Plus the duos are all really nice-looking. There's one in particular (the lighter one with the pink) that I think my sister is going to love!


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 7, 2014)

Is there VIP for December?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 7, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Is there VIP for December?


Pretty sure VIP emails have not been sent out yet, and I wonder if we will even see them again this year.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> $18.30 to be exact! That's just way too good of a deal. Plus the duos are all really nice-looking. There's one in particular (the lighter one with the pink) that I think my sister is going to love!


I picked it up too although that code is only giving 25% but I got it anyway


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

blinded said:


> I emailed them and mentioned that I was unhappy with the expiry dates in Petite Treasures and this is the response I was given. I think it's the similar (or the same) as what someone else here was given.
> 
> Because it's long
> 
> ...


Who gave you that response?  Because it is BS, imho.   Every site that talks about K-beauty items, mentions 2-3 years shelf life UNOPENED from the date it was made.

Many products are "free from" and they have a shelf life of 2-3 years.   I am going to look very carefully at the packages in the next best thing in skincare - if it has a made by date, and they dumped an older product on us, I will tell them that has nothing to do with a "free from" whatever excuse. 

And could they be more condescending?  "I am not sure how long you expect products to last but we think 6 months to a year is pretty standard when dealing with skincare. Makeup lasts a while longer, but most skincare is not meant to last for years" 

no, 6 months to a year is NOT standard for an unopened item unless it is a totally crunchy granola type product.   Not meant to last years?  Hello, why is this person working for a skincare/beauty company?   2-3 years is normal.  No one is asking for a 50 year shelf life here. 

oh, and the best by date - they really are stating that the product will be good for another 6 months even if you open it on the best by date?  LOL    Best By Date means to use it up by that date, not that if you open it on that date, it will be good for 6 months.  I cannot believe they linked you to the Paula's Choice site about expiration dates because it has nothing to do with the issue at hand here.

Can you tell I am angry about that email they sent you? l ol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

you are welcome, ladies, about the code!  I am glad some of you will use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadows are nice - I picked up a couple more for my nieces.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 7, 2014)

I received a similar email reply, and had posted it. I felt silly after reading it, like maybe I shouldn't have been so upset about the exp. dates... I'm pretty new to these types of products so thought I had been wrong.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I received a similar email reply, and had posted it. I felt silly after reading it, like maybe I shouldn't have been so upset about the exp. dates... I'm pretty new to these types of products so thought I had been wrong.


That email response just sounds so clueless to me.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 7, 2014)

My emails:



Spoiler



Can you please send us pictures with these expiration dates? If one is expiring in July that is still plenty of time to use. We ask our vendors to give us products that will last 6 months+ and this product would still meet these standards. Most of our vendors have told us that products are still good for months after opening. In addition to this, many products are products that do not have preservatives which means they may not last as long.

In any case, once you do receive the products, send us a picture and we will investigate with the vendor. We'd be more than happy to figure out what the deal is with these products.


2nd email:



Spoiler



Ah! Got it. I just checked. So the blusher is still good for a year. I think they put that there because those products look pretty natural. That moisturizer is free of all the major preservatives that extend shelf life. I did some research (please see attached). Blushers have a particularly long shelf life, and are good for even longer after opening. Memebox Global is only a year old so there's no way we've had product sitting in a warehouse for years. We(the CS team) have been pretty adamant with our box curators that our customers expect a high level of quality control so we would not have included something that's been sitting in our warehouse collecting dust.


Hopefully I did those spoiler things right....


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 7, 2014)

Cp2 is back?!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

apologizes to all if I am being a negative nellie.  I just don't like having my leg pee'd on &amp; then being told it is just raining - lol

Here's hoping this isn't a trend with Memebox!! 

My Soothing Sista box looks to be here tomorrow!!  I am so excited to get that box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

juless231 said:


> My emails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memebox Global may not have had those products sitting on their shelves for a few years, but it was on someone's shelf for a few years.   I guess they need things spelled out for them.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> That email response just sounds so clueless to me.


I'm not happy with receiving a bunch of nearly expired items in such a brief period of time. One here and there is fine (especially if it means we get brands/products we normally wouldn't). 

But that email is just bloody ridiculous. I've never heard anyone tell people to purposely use things past the best by date. And yeah, them trying to claim that the 6 to 12 months you have to use a newly opened product is meant to be added onto the shelf life, is just absurd. I've never heard of such a thing. I know that they generally state that you can use skincare for 6 to 12 months after the expiration date.

But companies sure as heck aren't supposed to include that in their calculations for how long people have to use up their products. Yikes.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 7, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> $18.30 to be exact! That's just way too good of a deal. Plus the duos are all really nice-looking. There's one in particular (the lighter one with the pink) that I think my sister is going to love!


Yeah! It comes out to $1.83 per color! My feeling is that if something made by Memebox is cheaper than stuff I can pick up at the drugstore, seems to be of good quality, and someone out there might benefit from a review of it, I'm in. I actually just wear Urban Decay gold primer most days due to time issues in the morning, but I seem to have an endless thirst for eyeshadow. ahaah

I can't get hype about the blushes tbh. The shadows seem to be very much on-trend as far as colors that are hot in Korea right now, but there's not a lot you can do with blush without looking wild. I learned that thanks to an attempt to wear TonyMoly's (highly rated!) lavender blush.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

here is the email that was sent for the fermented 2 box, which just tells you that they are full of it



> _We are writing this letter to inform you that due to the DRAN Wonder Fermented Serum (which was used as a Spoiler for Fermented Cosmetics 2) expiring in 10 months, we will officially replace it with a different full-sized product that is equal to or greater in value than the Wonder Fermented Serum. However, we will send this Memebox Spoiler product, the Wonder Fermented Serum, to you as a free full-sized gift for you to test and trial. With this, your newly curated Fermented Cosmetics Box will have 8 full-sized products rather than the original 7 full-sized product assortment, and be of higher total value than your original Fermented Cosmetics 2 Box._


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 7, 2014)

I get my Soothing Sista box tomorrow too. It's a great box!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 7, 2014)

that 25% code also works on the chosungah bundles


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> that 25% code also works on the chosungah bundles


yes, it works on all XO Memebox products for the USA shop only


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah! It comes out to $1.83 per color! My feeling is that if something made by Memebox is cheaper than stuff I can pick up at the drugstore, seems to be of good quality, and someone out there might benefit from a review of it, I'm in. I actually just wear Urban Decay gold primer most days due to time issues in the morning, but I seem to have an endless thirst for eyeshadow. ahaah
> 
> I can't get hype about the blushes tbh. The shadows seem to be very much on-trend as far as colors that are hot in Korea right now, but there's not a lot you can do with blush without looking wild. I learned that thanks to an attempt to wear TonyMoly's (highly rated!) lavender blush.


I have more eye shadow palettes than I have Memeboxes, probably lol...it was my little addiction before Memebox rolled into my life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't usually like single-pan shadows because I'm lazy and like to just grab a palette and make an eye look from it rather than gathering up multiple single shadows. I like the duos though, because you can at least create a simple look with them! Plus as you said, the colors are really on-trend and just gorgeous for the holiday season. If they swatch as nicely as they look on the site, I'll be very happy!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 7, 2014)

I posted swatches of Queen &amp; Soul earlier - I will repost here





I also purchased two of XO Memebox branded items, “I’m Eyeshadow” ~ in case an inanimate object ever forgets that it is eyeshadow, I suppose ~ in *Queen *and *Soul*.   They have 5 different shades and they are split pan eyeshadows.  Queen and Soul are the wine and brown colors of the offerings.





The pans are nice looking, very study black rounds, similar in size to Mac’s eyeshadows.  The website description is confusing, because I thought one of the shades, Deep Wine, was duplicated between the two pans.  However, I am happy to report that these shades are different!  No duplicates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Queen ~ Chocolate Brown (shimmer) and Deep Wine (matte)
Soul ~ Deep Wine (matte)  and Wine Brown (shimmer)





Chocolate Brown _Shimmer _(Queen) 
Deep Wine _Matte _(Queen)
Deep Wine _Matte _(Soul)
Wine Brown _Shimmer  _(Soul)
The above swatches were taken at night under different lighting conditions.  Also, I did not use primer ~ these shadows were swatched directly from the pan to my skin.  As you can see, the pigmentation is pretty decent even without primer and there was no fall out in the shadows.  The texture and quality is the same as the *Pony Palette*.  I am really pleased with the colors ~ I love browns and plums and these are perfect fall/winter colors for me.  I did use Soul yesterday and I have to say ~ if you have green or eyes with green in them, these colors will make the green in your eyes POP!  I had comments from friends and co-workers if I was wearing colored contacts!


----------



## blinded (Dec 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> But that email is just bloody ridiculous. I've never heard anyone tell people to purposely use things past the best by date. And yeah, them trying to claim that the 6 to 12 months you have to use a newly opened product is meant to be added onto the shelf life, is just absurd. I've never heard of such a thing. I know that they generally state that you can use skincare for 6 to 12 months after the expiration date.
> 
> But companies sure as heck aren't supposed to include that in their calculations for how long people have to use up their products. Yikes.


The add it on to the end of the shelf life part is what confused me. So it's best before X date, but as long as I open before that date it's now good for another 6-12 months? How does that even make sense? I understand if something doesn't have preservatives it won't last as long. Fine, as long as I'm being sent super fresh preservative-less items that's okay. But, for items that have a shelf life of 3 years unopened, don't send them to me when there is only 6-12 months left.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 7, 2014)

So, what are the chances there will be something new to buy on the site tomorrow / late tonight?

I would love some new value sets.

I thought those were great.

Btw, I used a Sally's box sheet mask for the first time tonight.

I have only tried their hydro-gel ones before.

I must say I was impressed.

My skin is sooooooo soft right now.

I honestly feel (and see) a difference, which doesn't always happen with sheet masks.

It was a pleasant surprise.

But now I need mo' stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> So, what are the chances there will be something new to buy on the site tomorrow / late tonight?
> 
> I would love some new value sets.
> 
> ...


I actually REALLY like Sally's Box masks! I used one that I got in a past box...I think it was an apple one? I really loved the scent and it made my face feel awesome. 

value sets would be nice. I think we might see more of them considering how popular they've been, but for the sake of everyone in this thread I hope there are some new boxes or people are going to start to riot outside of the California offices lol


----------



## avarier (Dec 7, 2014)

How come the I'm Blush is $28 for the set of 4 for US ship and $21 for international shipping?

I'm a blush addict and would like to try it, but I don't want to order it internationally if I don't have to..


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep...its back!! CPM2 seems to be back in stock again?!!

FFS - how do we annihilate that damned box!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Seriously memebox, if that's the only box you are going to add today, they should call in the administrators and wind the business up!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh no, CPM2 is back! And in a bundle with Brows too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

It gets worse?! How is that even possible?

Bet they say "back by popular demand" on Facebook later on today as well


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

There's 44 CPM2 boxes (so they may have released 45 or 50 of them). Why do you torture us Memebox...why?!!??


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Ugh they're releasing them in small batches to make us think that if we buy them up, they'll go away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously why can't they just do a bunch of promotional giveaways with them, or break more of them up and do the $5 sale again?! Like seriously...make it go away!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

urg... Why.. the happiness was so short lived.

I just tried the clio lip tint or lipstick from the thanksgiving box and I am in love!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Tbh I am sick of that blooming box and no other boxes grrrrr


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

The Cyber Monday sale is now over. We still didn't get our VIP emails for the month despite Arthur telling someone that they have great things in stock for VIPS this month. And worst of all, no restock or new boxes, only that horrid box.

That is just great business Memebox!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

50 boxes each week. X52 weeks means that's boxes released every week next year and still not sold .

So they still haven't sd over 2000 boxes then. Memebox quit now while you still have customers. Why we have to pay for they cock ups is a joke . More products taken out of boxes and substituted with this tosh. The boxes should be up only on Korean and China site for sale now


----------



## theori3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hopefully the VIP newsletter comes out at 12am PST today (about 30 minutes!).


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

Um.. So I looked at the bottom of the Tonymoly bunny perfume. From what I can decipher from the jumbled bottom, it looks like the perfume is expired or close to expiration. It looks like it was made in 2010 and expires in July 2014. Can anyone else check their bunny perfume stick and confirm? Thanks!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 8, 2014)

It's 3:30am here and I'm constantly refreshing the boxes page like a crazy person. I tend to stay up this late a lot anyway, so not a big deal for me, but I do wanna sleep soon. I wish we could somehow know if there's reason to check the site or not! I can't believe they won't update SOMETHING now that the sale is over. Are they really not wanting to keep their customers? Cause there are so many things driving them away that it might just help to throw a few boxes up there! Even if they have shipping dates for months from now, like they used to do. We'd still all buy I bet!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Tbh it is later than normal vip time already


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

TBH I'd rather a later shipping time .all the quicker shipping times equals now is short dated products and excess stock and cpm products inside or even co memebox brand stuff in boxes . If they can't curate products for specific themes in a month or two by shipping time they seriously have no clue or real idea . Since all the masses of special boxes hot they really have got gready and just thrown any old thing in. And I think now the customers isn't buying there chick it and and all will be fine attitude is washing no more . Especially with products damaged . Missing or swapped .


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not going to lie- after the initial annoyance about the lack of boxes, I'm having a ball just waiting for my current boxes to ship and playing around with the buckets o' product I have from all my past boxes. It's giving me time to really go through everything and enjoy it. 

While I get everyone's frustration with their lack of communication with customers, I'm just trying to look on the bright side! The only thing I'm irritated with right now is that I contacted them about 2 separate issues (the weird white stuff on my shara shara cream and a leaked product) and haven't heard back from them yet. 

Has anyone e-mailed them with damaged/missing item issues, and how long did it take to hear back from them?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

It really is like car crash tv isn't it? Its like they deliberately want to get rid of customers and are doing everything in their power to drive people away. They are one step away of putting a lump of poo in a box and shipping it out with a CPM2 box (though they aren't allowed to ship that so a plastic poo might have to be substituted...you get the idea though!)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

No reply over the lip tint set from yet having a duplicate yet and emailed midway through last week


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

I have a UPS package from Memebox coming tomorrow. What bundle shipped on the 5th? Can't figure it out! Thanks!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

Nevermind, it must be cleanse and tone/pouch bundle. It's the only bundle I ordered that would ship about now and it actually shipped the 8th according to memebox, I know they're ahead a bit. Shipping info was received 5th, shipped 8th.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

Dirty girl bundle with hair was that it


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

Nope, bought those separate as I didn't want Hair at first. It's got to be the cleanse and tone bundle. Just checked the shipping calendar and it's the only bundle I had in this time frame. Hoping it's good! I have 6 UPS packages tomorrow. My husband will be soooo happy, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe I'm so anxious to see those boxes! I have the Oh My Lips box ordered, I really wanted the spoiler (and the lip mask and lip scrub showed back up in the shop recently so I was hoping it may be included. I know one of the items was in a recent collab box, so hoping the other one is in this box!) 

But I'm so worried that these themes will translate into warehouse clearrouts for some of the items.

What lip products were in CP2?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Daisuki (Dec 8, 2014)

The cyber sale should be over already... Memebox we don't want an extension we want boxes!!!

With the recent site crashes and lack of new boxes.. I'm wondering how long they will continue business... Really is disappointing, if memebox don't hurry and change the way they run their business another Asian company is bound to takeover...

Come on memebox... Where are the boxes,responses or VIP emails!!!

Has anyone received their VIP email?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

The cyber sale lasts till the 12th so can't see any new boxes / offers till next Monday. Got excited as there was an email but just shipping notification for my milkydress order. Black Friday 4 should also go out tomorrow and pumpkin / anniversary at the end of the week which I've got as express shipping. Wonder if there will at least be some spoilers this week?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

If anniversary ends up containing leftovers.

I am giving up all hope on Memebox.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If anniversary ends up containing leftovers.
> 
> I am giving up all hope on Memebox.


They said it would be all new products. I don't think they would mess up on their anniversary box after everything that's happened.


----------



## Daisuki (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone know any spoilers for the Black Friday boxes 4&amp;5?

When the Black Friday sale went live there were originally BF boxes 1,2 &amp;3 listed... Once everything started selling out they added boxes 4&amp;5... So from my assumption those boxes weren't planners they even have a later shipping date.... I'm really hoping that boxes 4&amp;5 aren't filled with reject and CPM2

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> The cyber sale lasts till the 12th so can't see any new boxes / offers till next Monday. Got excited as there was an email but just shipping notification for my milkydress order. Black Friday 4 should also go out tomorrow and pumpkin / anniversary at the end of the week which I've got as express shipping. Wonder if there will at least be some spoilers this week?


Hmmm I think the sale ended yesterday in theory (7/12). That's why so many of us expected VIP emails or boxes.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

starry101 said:


> They said it would be all new products. I don't think they would mess up on their anniversary box after everything that's happened.


I know, I had contacted customer service and the rep stated that anniversary would contain all new items, according to those that curated the box. She checked in with Korea, and even told me to let people know. 

But, the also had told me that Super Luckybox would contain the best of the best from previous boxes/luckyboxes within that same period of time. And look what happened there. 

Their plans went straight out the window with many recent boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Liv - you're right, my apologies (too early in the morning and still half asleep!)

In that case, they haven't even bothered to update the website to remove that banner.


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

I think they didn't even bother to update anything this morning. I was studying late this night and they put the new batch of CPM2 up in the middle of the night (around 2 am here). I think they just left the office after that.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm wondering if the 12 days sale thing that starts on Tuesday will mean that there are no boxes again this week &lt;_&lt;


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I'm wondering if the 12 days sale thing that starts on Tuesday will mean that there are no boxes again this week &lt;_&lt;


I'm wondering the same thing. At this point, I wonder if anything will even happen in the Global Memeshop this month as well. Nothing really happened there last week, and now nothing today thus far.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 8, 2014)

Okay now THAT was a tease...
I woke up, checked the site and it was down! SO excited for a minute. Then it came back up and it looks like they just removed the sale stuff. No new boxes. Again.
Memebox??? What the hell??

Wait.. sale stuff still up? What's going on?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Okay now THAT was a tease...
> 
> I woke up, checked the site and it was down! SO excited for a minute. Then it came back up and it looks like they just removed the sale stuff. No new boxes. Again.
> 
> Memebox??? What the hell??


This is still a good sign though. At least they're working on changing things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Now only 41 CPM2 boxes - get them while you can folks...you know they only have about another 3000 boxes hiding in the warehouse so you'd better be quick to get them for all those Christmas stockings!


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

It kind of makes me sad, that we might never see our much requested venom box.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

Liv said:


> It kind of makes me sad, that we might never see our much requested venom box.


They haven't really done any of their "themed" boxes lately. Only general ones.

Don't think we'll see any themed ones until all the behind the scenes stuff is settled.


----------



## Daisuki (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm new to Memebox... how often does Memebox usually releases boxes, how many different boxes a month?


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

Daisuki said:


> I'm new to Memebox... how often does Memebox usually releases boxes, how many different boxes a month?


Two months before I would have told you three times a week (Monday, Wednesday and Friday ) and about two to three boxes every time. But right now, they don't really release boxes anymore. The last box they released was about three weeks ago?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Daisuki said:


> I'm new to Memebox... how often does Memebox usually releases boxes, how many different boxes a month?


Memebox has been having a mass clear out of their warehouses and they've not released new boxes for a while (they did release 5 boxes for Black Friday but they weren't themed in any way and again seemed to be what was left lying about). A lot of people are getting really frustrated with their lack of communication and have turned elsewhere to get their korean beauty items. I had a delivery from KoreaDepart this morning for example.

They may start releasing new boxes in the new year but no one knows at this stage but if you keep checking back here, this is the best place for updates (faster than Facebook!) as there are ladies all round the world who post here.

I think everyone would love Memebox to go back to producing boxes again....well curated and affordable beauty treats!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 8, 2014)

It was a busy morning at the clinic and I was hoping I missed some boxes lol (that way my wallet is saved). Logged in and the social sites are as quiet as a church. :/ So...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol do I review thumbs up today on my blog? Have I calmed down enough?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

if anyone is interested, here is an explanation on made by and expiration for Korean skincare products.  Unlike the Paula's Choice article that Memebox used to 'explain' away their reason for putting in almost expired items, this explains how long skincare is supposed to last from the Korean standpoint of manufacturing  http://www.buhaykorea.com/2012/03/19/korean-cosmetics-expiration/

For skincare products:

Skin/Toner 3 years from MD; 12 months after OD
Essence 2 years from MD; 12 months after OD

Lotion same as above
Cream 2 years from MD; 8 months after OD
Cleanser 3 years from MD; 12 months after OD

For make-ups:

Base 3 years from MD; 12 months after OD (products with SPF 3-6 months)
Sunscreen 2 years from MD; 3-6 months after OD
Foundation 3 years from MD; 12 months after OD
Pact/Powder 2 years from MD; 12 months after OD (puff replacement)
Lip 1 year from MD; 6 months after OD
Mask sheet 3 years from MD; keep in the fridge
Eye makeup 1 year from MD; 6 months after OD

Others:

Body lotion 2 years from MD; 24 months after opening
Perfume 3 years from MD; 12-24 months after opening

here is another article from http://times.uos.ac.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=1151



> *The Expiration Date of Cosmetics*
> 
> Do you know the expiration date of your make-up? Unfortunately, make-up’s expiration date is under self-regulation in Korea. According to Korea Cosmetic Association (you can receive some information about cosmetics on www.kcia.or.kr), the expiration date of base cosmetics and makeup products is after the first thirty months after production. Unfortunately, after opening them, the expiration date becomes shorter. Once you have opened them, base cosmetics should be used within twelve months and you should use makeup products within eighteen months.
> 
> However, eye makeup products like mascara and eyeliner should be used within at least six months. Furthermore, the expiration date of products using natural substances is certainly much shorter. It is important to inquire about the expiration date of natural man-made products to the person who is selling them. Also, it is recommended not to use your hands when you spread cream cosmetics. If you use a tiny spatula, you can prevent secondary infections from your fingers and use-by date can be extended. This is killing two birds with one stone. Above all, it is important to store them at the proper temperature and humidity to avoiding decaying your makeup products.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

I've always thought/was told it was 3 years for creams.

Uh oh.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 8, 2014)

Personally, I'd rather eat fresh food than processed foods that last forever on the shelf. I see cosmetics in the same light. However, I do see your points. I think its fine as long as its clearly stated. Call me weird but I prefer it!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Personally, I'd rather eat fresh food than processed foods that last forever on the shelf. I see cosmetics in the same light. However, I do see your points. I think its fine as long as its clearly stated. Call me weird but I prefer it!


The problem is that the skincare that some of the boxes have are receiving from Memebox was made a few years ago, and we are now just getting it.  It isn't "fresh" - it is just expiring and is following the Korean skincare guidelines for made by/use by dates. 

2-3 years isn't forever for a product that is un-opened (that is normal) and I don't think anyone expects a cream to last 40 years.  

here in the states we have no FDA requirements on a use by with skincare items.  Korea does.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah I get that and I agree with what you're saying.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 8, 2014)

I meant more that i like how they actually monitor them... Can you imagine how bad it is with the stuff on our shelves in the us??


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish Memebox would offer Priority Processing. I just bought a leotard and some new pointe shoes for the little girl and paid $2 extra to make sure my order would ship today, arrive in Buffalo by Friday, and be ready for me to pick up by Sunday when I make my monthly trip to Kinek (any Canadians who live even an hour or two away from a US border should check out their service!). There is no way to do this with the Memebox US shop. The timing is even spottier because I wouldn't want cosmetics or makeup sitting in a freezing cold Buffalo, NY warehouse for more than a few days.

I'm probably one of the only people with this issue, so it's not a complaint per se, and considering all the other issues people have with Memebox, it's definitely low on the priority list, but I can dream lol. It's just that right now I'm lusting after the eyeshadow set because of the new US discount code and I can't bring myself to order them for fear of the issue I detailed above.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

Heads up: even if Memebox releases holiday boxes in the next...what, 5 days? they won't necessarily have a Christmasy theme (unless it's 1000% clear in the description, and even then...). These are the Meme-K xmas boxes, boxes 1 and 2.


----------



## Fae (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish there was a code for the global shop on the xo memebox items! I would like the eyeshadow set tbh!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Still no spoiler for BF 4&amp;5? Due to go out tomorrow and would love to know whether I'd be able to use any of it lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Heads up: even if Memebox releases holiday boxes in the next...what, 5 days? they won't necessarily have a Christmasy theme (unless it's 1000% clear in the description, and even then...). These are the Meme-K xmas boxes, boxes 1 and 2.


Oh so that's what that was! Really wasn't impressed with the items included so if that's what they are sending out, I'm off to Testerkorea / KoreaDepart to see what they have on offer!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

I always knew a holiday box would be random items.

But wow, so glad I didn't order a Christmas box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Nicer t see that all but China are getting leftover boxes


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh, I won something! The cacao pack that was in the free sampling event. 

Sad that they don't do these anymore, I really enjoyed them. Another perk taken away...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol I won nothing on the events


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Nicer t see that all but China are getting leftover boxes


yeah.   I don't understand why both memebox-K and memebox global are being stuffed off in a corner.    I guess Memebox cannot multi-task.

anyone ever get an account at Memebox-K to look at stuff? I cannot believe they forced people to create an account there.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

Liv said:


> Oh, I won something! The cacao pack that was in the free sampling event.
> 
> Sad that they don't do these anymore, I really enjoyed them. Another perk taken away...


They haven't really updated anything this week or last week. So we could get more of the free sampling events in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I'm going to ask a friend of mine if I can use her account to browse, wondering if it will work. That really upsets me though! But she recently told me that a ton of her orders from the shop were received missing things, with wrong items included, or just randomly canceled after long periods of time.

And Avecko was unable to get some of the things I wanted.

So their shop is a mess now. I'm wonder if Tracy is having any luck recently.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

I feel sad about Memebox and perhaps an era that is now over...I met a lot of funny, sweet and smart ladies here over our love with K-Beauty and I hope, regardless of what turns Memebox takes, we will still meet up at MUT to chat about K-Beauty on our other threads...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

I just checked memebox-k - they got rid of the login!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I just checked memebox-k - they got rid of the login!


Maybe someone on the team pointed out to them that if we can't buy through Meme-K that's even more money they're losing out on.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

or it was their crack programming team that introduced a bug when they upgraded or something...lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

I see KoreaDepart is selling meme products now as well so if they are cheaper, with shipping then another nail in the coffin.


----------



## LittleDarling (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and to memebox. Just ordered one box so far because the ones i wanted were sold out (cleopatra and lisa pullano.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so i was wondering, how is memebox with restocking? And also is it going to break down? Everyone is making such a panic about it and making me fear it as well since i only discovered memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

LittleDarling said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and to memebox. Just ordered one box so far because the ones i wanted were sold out (cleopatra and lisa pullano.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so i was wondering, how is memebox with restocking? And also is it going to break down? Everyone is making such a panic about it and making me fear it as well since i only discovered memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the forum. Atm we don't know what is going on in terms of releases. We haven't had any boxes for a while and not sure when the next boxes will arrive

Hopefully things will change in new year but atm they release rarely and sell fast.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

LittleDarling said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and to memebox. Just ordered one box so far because the ones i wanted were sold out (cleopatra and lisa pullano.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so i was wondering, how is memebox with restocking? And also is it going to break down? Everyone is making such a panic about it and making me fear it as well since i only discovered memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi and welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When it comes to restocks, Memebox tends to be pretty random. It's usually a small handful of boxes are made available again and there are only a dozen or so of each, if that. It's pretty much all about luck when you're trying to get a restock.

I think people are panicking for sure, but if you're new to Memebox, you shouldn't worry! They used to release many more boxes than they have been recently, so a lot of the older customers are upset about that. No one is sure what Memebox has planned, but they have said they will continue to release boxes, but that they will be "quality over quantity." So I suppose we'll all just have to wait and see what they have in store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

LittleDarling said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and to memebox. Just ordered one box so far because the ones i wanted were sold out (cleopatra and lisa pullano.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) so i was wondering, how is memebox with restocking? And also is it going to break down? Everyone is making such a panic about it and making me fear it as well since i only discovered memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The truth is, no one knows what's going on, it's all just speculation because memebox hasn't bothered to say anything....for over a month.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> The truth is, no one knows what's going on, it's all just speculation because memebox hasn't bothered to say anything....for over a month.


yep.  And it isn't a panic, more of a sadness...

I am not panicking because there are no new boxes.  Just sad.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh I guess I missed the "quality over quantity" memo. I'm assuming that was in response to a personal email someone sent, because I definitely didn't get anything saying that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yeah. I don't understand why both memebox-K and memebox global are being stuffed off in a corner. I guess Memebox cannot multi-task.
> 
> anyone ever get an account at Memebox-K to look at stuff? I cannot believe they forced people to create an account there.


I just put in my email (it's a newsletter signup), X out of the window, or use the app. No prob.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Oh I guess I missed the "quality over quantity" memo. I'm assuming that was in response to a personal email someone sent, because I definitely didn't get anything saying that.


Yes it was a response to someone's message to them not too long ago...although I can't remember who now.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

And some of the recent boxes have been poor..

Everyone is hoping that come the new year, there will be new boxes that are better curated and contain good quality products. However, memebox has also been producing their own items and wants to capitalise on those. They have also starting selling in China, and while the two are completely separate entities, global customers seem to have been forgotten about in regards to boxes.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Let's look on some bright sides: Pouch Essentials, Cleanse and Tone and Oh! My Lips have already shipped and will be arriving tomorrow, so we'll have some new spoilers to cluck about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They haven't really updated anything this week or last week. So we could get more of the free sampling events in the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardiSo their shop is a mess now. I'm wonder if Tracy is having any luck recently.


Heading into tunnel, but no recent orders from me to compare. Ticket Monster has the same stuff tbh--im diversifying.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yep.  And it isn't a panic, more of a sadness...
> 
> I am not panicking because there are no new boxes.  Just sad.


I'm not either. I mean, I'm a little bummed....but they haven't been putting out any boxes I've been interested in (and that's okay!). Some kind of statement or something would be really nice. I would much rather see quality over quantity so that we can avoid the CPM2 debacle again. Maybe we'll see less cheekroom/hopegirl/sharashara stuff?

P.S. I know some of you like shara shara, but it's been overkill.


----------



## LittleDarling (Dec 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Hi and welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> When it comes to restocks, Memebox tends to be pretty random. It's usually a small handful of boxes are made available again and there are only a dozen or so of each, if that. It's pretty much all about luck when you're trying to get a restock.
> 
> I think people are panicking for sure, but if you're new to Memebox, you shouldn't worry! They used to release many more boxes than they have been recently, so a lot of the older customers are upset about that. No one is sure what Memebox has planned, but they have said they will continue to release boxes, but that they will be "quality over quantity." So I suppose we'll all just have to wait and see what they have in store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh okay! Thats great to hear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also because this is the only makeup box i found that even ships to my country so i was super excited and now not so much since everyone is making such a fuss about it. But yeah, relieved. Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and i saw somewhere on this forum you were looking for a way to get informed if something new happens. In chrome you can set up a page monitor that checks all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

UPS is SUCH a tease, my bundle if C&amp;T/ Pouch got delayed til tomorrow. Bummer.


----------



## had706 (Dec 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Let's look on some bright sides: Pouch Essentials, Cleanse and Tone and Oh! My Lips have already shipped and will be arriving tomorrow, so we'll have some new spoilers to cluck about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I'm not gonna panick about the lack of boxes until the are no more shipping out! I still kinda think they overdid it with the amount of boxes they released in sept/Oct so the lull has been catch up time. There have still been a lot shipping out!


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally got my Wine and Cheese! How are people finding the Mangchee mask? Is it basically a night cream?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I'm not either. I mean, I'm a little bummed....but they haven't been putting out any boxes I've been interested in (and that's okay!). Some kind of statement or something would be really nice. I would much rather see quality over quantity so that we can avoid the CPM2 debacle again. Maybe we'll see less cheekroom/hopegirl/sharashara stuff?
> 
> P.S. I know some of you like shara shara, but it's been overkill.


hahahaha

I know, I sometimes come off as a shara shara cheerleader for their skincare (not makeup) items, because I think that people are just sick of their makeup and the skincare line gets swept up with that loathing!  It isn't that bad of a skincare line (just like every product line, there will be stuff that works and stuff that doesn't)

I would rather have other items besides shara shara as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Trust me, I do want other product lines in here.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

JiveBunny said:


> Finally got my Wine and Cheese! How are people finding the Mangchee mask? Is it basically a night cream?


yes, that is a night cream.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol I might try it as a day cream. Oh it's a sleeping mask.

Mm not too sticky and smells divine


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I might try it as a day cream



haha  That is cause you got really dry skin!!  It is advertised as a night cream but if someone has really dry skin, it would work as a day cream, maybe...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

I might try it over my night cream. Just tried it on my hand. Smells is amazing and not sticky


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> hahahaha
> 
> I know, I sometimes come off as a shara shara cheerleader for their skincare (not makeup) items, because I think that people are just sick of their makeup and the skincare line gets swept up with that loathing!  It isn't that bad of a skincare line (just like every product line, there will be stuff that works and stuff that doesn't)
> 
> I would rather have other items besides shara shara as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Trust me, I do want other product lines in here.


Everything they make can't be bad, they're still in business. I did actually like the lip scrub that came in mcw3 (i think it was 3).

In the future, I hope there's more Skin1004 (Hello zombie pack!), LJH, and Skin House. I haven't tried a single dud from any of those brands.

Also, I'm really surprised meme hasn't  jumped on the starfish band wagon yet.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

I use night creams in the day all the time. Sometimes day time moisturizers just don't do it for me.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

I would love more LJH items.   And I hope that the unnie's receipe company makes more items, because I really enjoy their products too


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Well, one of my Shara Shara lipsticks arrived (of the colour change variety) - yellow to mango and its a bright orange so appears ok..

Now to wait for the other one and hope that's the same as do not want a brown sludge one! Out of curiosity, did anyone get a response from Memebox about that?


----------



## Solstice (Dec 8, 2014)

New to MUT and Memebox, and skincare in general really.  I've been lurking for a while and reading many of your blogs.

This article below was posted in October.  Looks like, at least just a few months ago, there didn't seem to be a major overhaul planned.  Sounds like all of your blogs are the mainstay of Memebox's advertisment scheme.  So blog away!  Hopefully Memebox will try to keep you happy to keep business going!  If it's boxes that get you blogging instead of private labels and memeshop, let the world know!

https://www.techinasia.com/memebox-hyungseok-dino-ha/

"Ha’s secret sauce in his recipe for growth isn’t the usual combination of Facebook marketing and Google ads. In fact, Ha tells _Tech in Asia_ that the company only spent US$140 on SEO for the entire month of September. Instead, he has relied solely on endorsements from women (and men) who blog about beauty.

Ha draws no distinction between writers, YouTubers, Facebook figures and actual celebrities – in his eyes, they’re all trusted by consumers. “For eight hours, I would be messaging them one by one,” he said, describing how much value Memebox places on these relationships. For him, the endorsement of a influential popular blogger from Iowa is worth far more than a Google AdWords campaign.

Influencers are going to be an even greater part of the Memebox revenue model going forward. “We have a saying in this company that Youtube is the new Hollywood. Let’s not spend our money on celebrities, these people will be the new celebrities,” Ha says.

To capitalize on that celebrity, the company is adding a revenue vertical of private labels to its existing variety box and straight ecommerce money makers. A private label is built around an influencer so it becomes identified with that individual more than Memebox itself.

Social media influencers have been so pivotal to Memebox’s success that it’s turning them into a new revenue channel. In Korea, the company has introduced white label beauty boxes – Memebox pins the name of a popular blogger on one of its beauty boxes and ships it out to his or her fans.

Memebox’s white label beauty box pilot resulted in 20,000 items sold in just 40 minutes. Revenue that day hit US$400,000. Preparations are currently underway for a similar event using American influencers.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

@@ChullBird Is there a brand other than Mizon that does starfish products?

I do agree about Shara Shara, we were bombarded with their makeup for quite some time before they even started to include skincare. They have some great skincare, and I do hope we get some of their better stuff in the future. 

But, I definitely would like some new brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> UPS is SUCH a tease, my bundle if C&amp;T/ Pouch got delayed til tomorrow. Bummer.


I got a UPS notification today saying my bundle is going to be delivered tomorrow, so hopefully you get yours so I can see some spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



biancardi said:


> hahahaha
> 
> I know, I sometimes come off as a shara shara cheerleader for their skincare (not makeup) items, because I think that people are just sick of their makeup and the skincare line gets swept up with that loathing!  It isn't that bad of a skincare line (just like every product line, there will be stuff that works and stuff that doesn't)
> 
> I would rather have other items besides shara shara as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Trust me, I do want other product lines in here.


I think that when I've done some research on past products, they had a lot of acne triggers for me, so now whenever I see shara shara I immediately toss it aside, which is probably unfair as some of their products are probably good- I just feel like I have way too many super amazing things to risk using something that might negatively effect my skin.

Although I may not need many memeboxes in the future considering the Benton Essence  and steam cream are working so amazingly well on my skin I'm wondering why I will ever need another essence/cream for the rest of my life lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I got a UPS notification today saying my bundle is going to be delivered tomorrow, so hopefully you get yours so I can see some spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think that when I've done some research on past products, they had a lot of acne triggers for me, so now whenever I see shara shara I immediately toss it aside, which is probably unfair as some of their products are probably good- I just feel like I have way too many super amazing things to risk using something that might negatively effect my skin.
> 
> *Although I may not need many memeboxes in the future considering the Benton Essence  and steam cream are working so amazingly well on my skin I'm wondering why I will ever need another essence/cream for the rest of my life lol*



I am feeling that same way....haha

I love that stuff.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@ChullBird Is there a brand other than Mizon that does starfish products?
> 
> I do agree about Shara Shara, we were bombarded with their makeup for quite some time before they even started to include skincare. They have some great skincare, and I do hope we get some of their better stuff in the future.
> 
> But, I definitely would like some new brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought I saw one (and I can't remember what it was) on BNK a while back, but I can't find it now. Perhaps it is just Mizon who's doing the starfish cream right now.

I haven't tried it yet (just bought some though!), but it is ALL THE RAGE on reddit AB. It's actually the first time I've ever tried anything by Mizon because I can never find their ingredients listed, and that makes me unhappy.


----------



## Fae (Dec 8, 2014)

How long did you ladies use the benton essence for, until you saw improvements? ^^


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

Also...just noting that I'm posting this from my couch whilst wearing a sheet mask. Speaking of sheet masks, purederm makes fantastic masks!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 8, 2014)

When will we get new boxes or will we have to buy the cutiepie box forever?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Our great grandchildren will be buying cpm2 lol


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 8, 2014)

AHHHHH! I thought the CPM2 sold out?

There's still at least 16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

That's not bad as there was 41 the last time I checked!


----------



## blinded (Dec 8, 2014)

My Benton set and a RRS order was delivered today. Of course the CP carrier came about 1 minute after I finished putting the Berristure mask on. So yeah, answered the door with my face basically covered in goo. Surprisingly, it's the first time that's happened to me. My free gift was the Mise En Scene Hair Serum, so I'm happy. Just need to clear out a few open hair products first.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 8, 2014)

@@Solstice Thank you for posting and no longer lurking.

Interesting article. !


----------



## juless231 (Dec 8, 2014)

So they re-restocked CPM2... You can now add 100 to your cart. *sigh*


----------



## Fae (Dec 8, 2014)

How many of these do they still have? It is so frustating...

After adding so many items to the other boxes, they should be gone already...


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

juless231 said:


> So they re-restocked CPM2... You can now add 100 to your cart. *sigh*


This is what I have stuck in my head now:

This is the box that doesn't end....it just goes on and on my friends...some people started buying it not knowing what it was, and they'll just keep on selling it forever just because (it's crap)....


----------



## juless231 (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish they would take all they have and just put it ALL on the $5 sales. If they have that many boxes, it means there is a ton of serum left! They`ll at least sell that out! (Can you tell I really want more serum?)


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't believe it but by the end of this week, I will have no more boxes waiting to be shipped out.. Unless they release some new boxes. Sigh..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

I think they should add all the CP2 items to the $5 sale.

And set a limit so that you can only purchase one serum and one appletox.

Then the rest of those 6 $5 items has to be the other stuff.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 8, 2014)

While adding it to a $5 sale is great, I feel like that would still leave Memebox with a ton of the lip crayons, clover glosses, and eyeshadows that would end up in a box down the road... but at least we could buy Appletox and the Serum.


----------



## Fae (Dec 8, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think they should add all the CP2 items to the $5 sale.
> 
> And set a limit so that you can only purchase one serum and one appletox.
> 
> Then the rest of those 6 $5 items has to be the other stuff.


I agree!With no limit, people end up buying the appletox and serum only!

I really wanted to buy a serum last time, but it was sold out already! I guess some people bought like only 6 serums! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

gawd, we are being punished for bad business decisions by memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

Fae said:


> I agree!
> 
> With no limit, people end up buying the appletox and serum only!
> 
> I really wanted to buy a serum last time, but it was sold out already! I guess some people bought like only 6 serums! ^^


Everyone keeps talking about grabbing the appletoxes and serums only.

I really don't actually want people to have to buy those other items to get the deal....But I know that's why they did it.

And my desire for those other items to sell out, and not be put into future boxes, far outweighs my desire for everyone to get good deals on the appletox and serum.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

oh my lips ships out today....I hope that those 2 lip products aren't in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh my lips ships out today....I hope that those 2 lip products aren't in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is my biggest fear.

Followed up by thoughts of Cheekroom and Hope Girl leftovers.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh my lips ships out today....I hope that those 2 lip products aren't in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You'll get a full set of the pencils lol
Tbh they need to sell them separate and reduce to two dollars


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

If they put any CPM leftovers in the Pouch Essentials or oh my lips I will be so mad but I feel like it's a perfect dumping ground. God, just donate that crap and be done with it, take the tax write off and call it a day. At this point I feel like mailing them a box of doggy doo for payback! Lol.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

I actually wouldn't mind getting a Hope Girl product in Oh My Lips, but only if it was that purple milky balm lipstick that was in the Lisa Pullano collab box.  I am still said that I got the light pink one instead.  That purple one was so gorgeous.  Otherwise, please no Hope Girl, Cheek Room, or Shara Shara.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

well at least oh my lips will have that amazing lip balm.  I purchased it for that product.   I love the orange farm and cannot wait to get the berry one.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish they would reduce the actual CPM box price down to $10 or something like that, if they insist on selling the box. In that case I'd maybe buy a couple for the items in it I like. I actually really like the neon pink lip crayon, hehe! Though pale pink has absolutely no color at all...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Fae said:


> How long did you ladies use the benton essence for, until you saw improvements? ^^


Honestly it was almost immediate for me. I have a pretty substantial breakout on my cheek (I think from my cell phone, my pillow, or resting my hand on my face lol) and nothing was getting rid of it. I got my Benton essence in and started immediately using it. The next morning the breakout was smaller and less red. It's been 3-4 days since I started using it and only the largest zits remain...and they are just tiny red dots now. Completely flat to my face, so the swelling is gone, and their hardly noticeable at all with just a dab of concealer. I'm loving how soft and smooth my face looks since I started using it!

I think I'm going to need to start trading for some, or save my pennies for another bottle lol


----------



## ata123 (Dec 8, 2014)

memebox made a poor decision in putting the appletox and serum on sale for $5 with the $30 free shipping promo as those are the only 2 products most people wanted in the CPM2 box. I believe people will be willing to pay $7-10 for appletox and $15 for serum with free shipping, that would have almost made up for revenues from cutiepiemarzia. But by selling it for $5 it dramatically decreases the value of the subsequent boxes they put those 2 repeat products in since psychologically people rmbr them selling at $5 and see that as the "real" retail price. conclusion: sell high demand products at higher price so people who buy the cpm2 products for them will feel like they are getting a deal and more likely to buy the box vs. individual product. if they have anymore leftovers of those unwanted products in cpm......please just donate it......


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

for those who were waiting for memebox to fix the sale price on  *She's 2nd Key 'Aurora Skin Elixier Protection'*, it is fixed now.  I've been waiting for it to be registering as 21.00 instead of 104.00 - plus free shipping.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 8, 2014)

Can't be bothered by the shop at all. I look at it this way. By buying from the shop I support them changing to a shop only. My money goes to boxes, and boxes ONLY. Ain't getting shit from me before the boxes come back..

edited for typos


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

I've already bought 3 of them plus 6 bottles of the serum when it was reduced. I'll also own 6 appletox so I do not want any more from that box..even if they have it reduced to $1 with free shipping. Seriously, enough is enough..sell it on Ebay as there will be people on there that might be interested....though i doubt it...but just don't add the items to any other boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Of course...you do realise that their 12 days of Christmas thing will focus on one item from the CPM2 box at an "amazing" price...starting with the lip balms (each colour)', eye shadow and ending with the appletox and serum (maximum purchase of 6 per customer while "stock lasts").


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

we have to do a parody on the 12 days of Christmas with CPM2!


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> we have to do a parody on the 12 days of Christmas with CPM2!


On the first day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me....1 box of non-LJH Tea Tree!

Oh, nevermind...i missed the CPM2 part! Duh.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 1st day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...an apple in a HoneyTox Tree.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

On the second day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...2 Shara Shara duds...and an apple in a honeytox tree.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

On the third day of Christmas memebox gave to me..

Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## princesskelly (Dec 8, 2014)

LOL this is hilarious!! you guys are too creative.. hahhahaha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 4th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 5th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

5 purple makeup things....4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 5th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 8, 2014)

@@Andi B we thought the same thing, LOL


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@Andi B we thought the same thing, LOL


Yeah, only because I actually got like 5 of those purple things! LOL


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 6th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...
6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

we will have to do repeats...since the eyeshadow &amp; lippies came in different colors, that will have to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

Hahah you ladies are hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

They added the Lip crayons onto the website now.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 7th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 8th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

8 days of reduced boxes (to 19 dollars), 7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 9th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...
9 rounds of restocked boxes (DEAR GOD NOOO!), 8 days of reduced boxes (to 19 dollars), 7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 10th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

10 free jelly beans, 9 rounds of restocked boxes (DEAR GOD NOOO!), 8 days of reduced boxes (to 19 dollars), 7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## OiiO (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 11th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...
11 orange Hope Girl lipsticks, 10 free jelly beans, 9 rounds of restocked boxes (DEAR GOD NOOO!), 8 days of reduced boxes (to 19 dollars), 7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

On the 11th day of Christmas, Memebox gave to me...

11 valium tablets, 10 free jelly beans, 9 rounds of restocked boxes (DEAR GOD NOOO!), 8 days of reduced boxes (to 19 dollars), 7 beetox creams (but only for a limited time), 6 jeju hallabongs, 5 swipes of violet foundation, 4 leaf clover lip balm, Tri- coloured eyeshadow, 2 shara shara duds and an apple in a honey tox tree


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to butt in, ladies - over 100 CPM2's back in stock, NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok..then the 12 day of Christmas must be the Valium tablets!


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Sorry to butt in, ladies - over 100 CPM2's back in stock, NOOOOO!!!


So my "9 rounds of restocked boxes" wasn't far off the mark!  The 12th day of Christmas has to be "an end to the CPM2 plague" for the sake of all of our sanity!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

Nah that's the 13th...another CPM box....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

yep and my goeagles coupon isn't working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Dec 8, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Nah that's the 13th...another CPM box....


Ugh....well at least if they did that, they'd have something to bundle the extra CPM2's with to keep them moving out the door!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Can't be bothered by the shop at all. I look at it this way. By buying from the shop I support them changing to a shop only. My money goes to boxes, and boxes ONLY. Ain't getting shit from me before the boxes come back..
> 
> edited for typos


This.  

Times five thousand.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

The big news...they've released their own lipsticks...now don't all rush off and buy them at once now...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 8, 2014)

haahahha im dying from the 'on the ... day of christmas' comments here! too funny!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

You lot are so funny. As for the lippy it is decent pricing but just bought loads elsewhere


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

...and CPM2 is still on the shelf. WHYYYYY.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 8, 2014)

Did they start out with a huge number of cpm2 boxes?  (way more than a normal collaboration box or something?)  I just can't figure out why they would overestimate the popularity of that box so badly


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 8, 2014)

I guess they really are going to starve us of boxes and try to force us to buy their crap house brands instead now. I'm not impressed by this last email. I'd be a lot more open-minded about it if I wasn't already ticked off about no boxes being for sale.

And how the hell are we going to get our hands on any possible box releases in the future with all this demand? I guess we're supposed to dedicate our lives to refreshing the Memebox site and sitting on MUT until something gets posted, and then fight to the death like we did for those re-stocks.

Total BS.


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

No Memebox, once again you fail to understand that not only I actually prefer skincare, I came to you for a reason and that reason were boxes and no I am still not interested in your own makeup line.

Also, we clearly don't like the CPM2 so please move it to somewhere else, where we will never have to face it again. Your codes are a joke, because we are not going to purchase 3 or 4 CPM2 boxes.

You promised us fewer boxes but better quality and we are still waiting for them.

You promised us great VIP perks this month and guess what; we are still waiting for them too.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

5k cpm at beginning I think


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Did they really shift 5000 of the first one?  Yowzers...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

it was over 5K because after Memebox told us that the boxes were selling out soon on their FB page, someone was able to put in 5000 and put it in their cart (this was before they changed their program to limit an amount to 100 - in fact, it was this public mocking that made memebox change their program!)

so, I think they started out with 6K


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

there was only 500 of box 1, there was over 5,760 of box 2 ,then they blocked us from checking how many over 100, as we asked why so many.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Did they really shift 5000 of the first one?  Yowzers...


That was only 200 or 500 boxes, I believe.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 8, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Did they really shift 5000 of the first one?  Yowzers...


The first one there weren't that many and it sold pretty fast. I think for CPM2 the person who does the purchase orders for vendors hit 1 to many zeros, LOL


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm thinking a 1000% rise in sales is a little ambitious for most companies.  It can't just be a finger fudge moment, someone would have stopped it before it got that far.

Maybe they thought CPM2 was going to be their great leap forward and it just went catastrophically wrong?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol hence why they will be there when my grandchildren want a memebox


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

yeah, they just looked at her followers and thought - wow, we can sell 6K easy!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 8, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> Did they really shift 5000 of the first one? Yowzers...


No, there was way less of that box but people said they really liked it so they over ordered the second box BIG TIME. marcia also did a lack-lustre YouTube promotion of it (admitting she hadnt tried most of the stuff) so people weren't impressed. The box has been with us ever since despite people asking for it to be removed and new boxes added. The managers at memebox just don't care what the customers think..to the point of ridiculing us by shoving the stuff in other boxes (K style was an absolute disgrace).

But...people are starting to go elsewhere now for skin care products. Yes they've lost the box appeal but can buy wht they want, often much cheaper than memebox(and get free samples to try too).

The customer services reps are baring the brunt of it but its the MD that makes the decision so entirely his fault if the business ultimately fails in the long run.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 8, 2014)

If the products in it were all awesome like the Appletox and Hallabong serum, they probably would have sold them all. The value just wasn't there as the other 4 products were cheap stuff no one wants.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol hence why they will be there when my grandchildren want a memebox


Worse, it'll be like the Memebox equivalent of the Atari video game burial.  They'll leave them for so long it'll become myth and legend and then be unearthed 30 years later and sell on ebay for thousands.

I think the idea was there, I just think they really misjudged what people wanted.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2014)

Heard back from Karl on Twitter. More Memebox coming in 2015.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

Lol and by that time they will lose even more customers


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 8, 2014)

I tried to take one off their hands as I bought it in a bundle with the Innisfree box and we all know how that ended up. They canceled the whole order. I wonder how many people did the same as me as those cancelled boxes all went back to stock.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 8, 2014)

I think they still misjudge what we want which is BOXES and good ones not some cheap makeup line of their own. And please, take CPM2 out of our faces right NOW!

I know, I shouldn't shout but they literally make me crazy these days!


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

In keeping with the holiday season CPM2 is the ghost of past, present and future.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

I just discovered that all of the registered mail from Memebox coming to Canada now requires signatures..  :scared:   :scared:  And Canada Post refuses to safe drop the package even if you leave them a note. That means I have to make a big trip to the depot this week.. Why... Sigh...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Heard back from Karl on Twitter. More Memebox coming in 2015.


I wonder why they cannot make an announcement of that nature on FB, their website and newsletters.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I wonder why they cannot make an announcement of that nature on FB, their website and newsletters.


Probably because they have no idea when in 2015.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Because that would be the sensible method of business communication.  So far Memebox have no demonstrated much sense in that area.  Though, apparently neither has BeautyNetKorea  this week... *shakes fist*


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

arthur has just emailed to reply he is chasing korea about the YET holiday set as i pointed out YET sa they were sent with all colours in and i see they have them sold separate,

i emailed an hour ago, 

also there are new boxes this month,

i think i am getting answers after i posted this in the email,



Also when will the new boxes come out or do I need to speak to Lauren as releasing your own brand make up is driving customers away who want the boxes . ( but not that crap cpm2 box ) you hear or we will buy a box each and send to you guys in the office in San Fran you hear . Thank Lorna xxx


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 8, 2014)

Im sure they have seen a drastic drop in sales and are sweating currently.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 8, 2014)

thelavalampgirl said:


> ...and CPM2 is still on the shelf. WHYYYYY.


LOL


----------



## Liv (Dec 8, 2014)

Wouldn't hurt them to finally see that what they are doing is no sensible business move  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, I know I can only slap myself for missing out on the Next Best Thing box. I ordered Apple Mojito and Blackout as Christmas presents and I just showed my mum the unboxings of the Next Best Thing and she was constantly Oooohing and aaahing. So guys, in the unlikely event of a restocks, if you buy one for you, put one in your cart for me as well. I am willing to pay the shipping prices wherever you are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 8, 2014)

oh in other news my boxes all turned up today ,memebox overload, 

tomorrow is innisfree part 1 and 2 and i hope tester korea, dhl say i have a bundle coming, oh joy the poor bloke delivered enough today.

just waiting for my shop elizavecca set to come then.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 8, 2014)

I received my hair salon and dirty gal! Great boxes but I got a lame $3 off coupon... That I can't even use because there are no boxes! (the cpm2 doesn't count!)


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 8, 2014)

I was so happy over the weekend when CPM2 sold out and now it's just sad again.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 8, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> you hear or we will buy a box each and send to you guys in the office in San Fran you hear . Thank Lorna xxx


Lol! Can you imagine?!?! I love your threat!


----------



## blinded (Dec 8, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I just discovered that all of the registered mail from Memebox coming to Canada now requires signatures..  :scared:   :scared:  And Canada Post refuses to safe drop the package even if you leave them a note. That means I have to make a big trip to the depot this week.. Why... Sigh...


Mine have always required a signature, even before they changed the shipping. I've never had a memebox not need to be signed for.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

blinded said:


> Mine have always required a signature, even before they changed the shipping. I've never had a memebox not need to be signed for.


Oh.. Mine was always dropped off in the community mailbox which was really convenient... I thought that was the norm.. Guess I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine's the same - if it's the regular postman he'll leave anything round the back (signature required or not - he even left a passport once :S ) but any of the subbies it's like trying to get blood from a stone to get them to leave stuff


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 8, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wish Memebox would offer Priority Processing. I just bought a leotard and some new pointe shoes for the little girl and paid $2 extra to make sure my order would ship today, arrive in Buffalo by Friday, and be ready for me to pick up by Sunday when I make my monthly trip to Kinek (any Canadians who live even an hour or two away from a US border should check out their service!). There is no way to do this with the Memebox US shop. The timing is even spottier because I wouldn't want cosmetics or makeup sitting in a freezing cold Buffalo, NY warehouse for more than a few days.
> 
> I'm probably one of the only people with this issue, so it's not a complaint per se, and considering all the other issues people have with Memebox, it's definitely low on the priority list, but I can dream lol. It's just that right now I'm lusting after the eyeshadow set because of the new US discount code and I can't bring myself to order them for fear of the issue I detailed above.


Tonya, that's a great idea. I assume you're talking about these holding services, so you can shop USA and then run across the border and just collect it. I'm sure a lot of money can be saved if you wait until you have a fair amount of packages. Not to mention there are quite a lot of sales that are not even open to Canadians *cough-memebox US-cough*

Good for you. I'd totally do it if I was a driver myself. Toronto to Buffalo isn't too bad at all.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 8, 2014)

I have to admit sometimes I love next day delivery but I am also a jinx on it as it rarely happens and I have had a refund a few times this year as companies can't keep promises

Edited as I misread


----------



## moosie (Dec 8, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Oh.. Mine was always dropped off in the community mailbox which was really convenient... I thought that was the norm.. Guess I was wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I always had to sign for express DHL delivery, but standard delivery did not use to require a signature for me.  I am not a fan of the change.


----------



## Sara Faas (Dec 8, 2014)

I feel like all the FOMO I had about not buying many boxes recently is justified. All I am waiting on to ship is the Pumpkin/Anniversary bundle and I just have Dirty Gal and Tea Tree on the way. I should have gotten so many many many more!! (Next best thing, Eden, Empress, Cleopatra... so many I passed on)

Boxes come back to meeeee. 

(Though there have been enough duds that I passed on that I should have an even FOMO balance I guess.)


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 8, 2014)

How many product are normaly in a 29.00 box? Because its six for 23.00 box and four in a 15.00?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 8, 2014)

galsara, I too am having some FOMO yet glad I passed on several duds.  There's just no telling.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 8, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> How many product are normaly in a 29.00 box? Because its six for 23.00 box and four in a 15.00?


There is no rule, the blackheads no more was 32 and had 6 items.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 8, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> How many product are normaly in a 29.00 box? Because its six for 23.00 box and four in a 15.00?


It varies.  Pinkaholic was $29 and had six items.  Chocolate Mania was $23 and had EIGHT.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 8, 2014)

Lip products are my weakness... and there's 14 lip new products... must resist falling into Memeshop's trap...

Oh wait. The value set prices are USA only. WONDERFUL.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

Finally!! After so long without a peep they finally made an announcement on Facebook. Apparently there are boxes coming this month.. Yay. And more next year..


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 8, 2014)

For what it is worth, Memebox just posted this on Facebook


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 8, 2014)

MEMEBOX, I DON'T BELIEVE YOU.

p.s. thank you for the holiday period wishes.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

/sigh


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> MEMEBOX, I DON'T BELIEVE YOU.
> 
> p.s. thank you for the holiday period wishes.


hahahaha

BTW - I LOVE my 2 boxes I got today - soothing sista and tea tree.  One is great with fun new products and the other is very functional &amp; very useful.  Two totally different sides of the spectrum, but I really love the products in both of these boxes - there is only one item I won't use and that is the etude primer.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 8, 2014)

I want to love Memebox, but I never have any idea what to expect from them (in terms of quality, service, pricing, what they are even selling and to whom, and whether they will honor their own advertised promises). The longer I follow along, the more they just seem like a really manipulative jerk frenemy.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 8, 2014)

OOoo Memebox gave those who didn't get the Innisfree product in the wine &amp; cheese box a mememask! That's cool!


----------



## avarier (Dec 8, 2014)

I think memebox is pretending new boxes are coming because their customer base would have already abandoned them if they were aware of their intention to switch over to NOT selling boxes.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 8, 2014)

I believe Memebox about the new boxes... I don't think the number of different boxes will ever be up to the level of this summer and fall, but I do believe that we will see new boxes in the future.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 8, 2014)

Update on the Dermakey she's 2nd key aurora elixir...I love it! My face is so smooth and plumped out (in a good way) and has a good consistent moisture level throughout the day. For 21.00 I think it's a great deal and I'm going to buy a backup at that price. For 100.00+, not so much! It's too early to know if it evens out my skin tone more but I like the results so far after almost a week.

Edit for typos, tired as hell today!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Update on the Dermahouse she's 2nd key aurora elixir...I love it! My face is so smooth and plumped out (in a good way) and has a good consistent moisture level throughout the day. For 21.00 I think it's a great deal and I'm going to buy a backup at that price. For 200.00+, not so much! It's too early to know if it evens out my skin tone more but I like the results so far after almost a week.


I purchased that today (based on your comments here - they finally got the price right this morning!) and I also got the 3rd key as well


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 8, 2014)

is that dermahouse aurora elixir sold on memebox? sorry to jump into the conversation, but you make it sound so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 8, 2014)

oops its dermakey, I see it now  did that come in an other box I might already have?  I have so much I have totally lost the ability to remember what exactly I already have.

Also, is there any specials or codes one can use for a purchase right now that is global like the aurora elixir?  I don't think I can use a golden ticket on anything but a box right?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> For what it is worth, Memebox just posted this on Facebook


That announcement should have been made a whole month ago. I wrote to Memebox suggesting something similarly vague and upbeat weeks ago. So _now _we get the announcement? The same statement would have been true forever ago, but people have been kept waiting and worrying.

Wanna know what else happened today? A bunch of people found out about and subscribed to a new Asian beauty box. I'm really frustrated that communication only seems to happen when outside forces appear at the walls. Fans waiting one month and we just happen to get a statement, at last, today. _really_



Spoiler


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 8, 2014)

Hahaha Oh @ You crack me up with your kpop gifs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That announcement should have been made a whole month ago. I wrote to Memebox suggesting something similarly vague and upbeat weeks ago. So _now _we get the announcement? The same statement would have been true forever ago, but people have been kept waiting and worrying.
> 
> Wanna know what else happened today? A bunch of people found out about and subscribed to a new Asian beauty box. I'm really frustrated that communication only seems to happen when outside forces appear at the walls. Fans waiting one month and we just happen to get a statement, at last, today. _really_
> 
> ...


@ - Couldn't agree more,. Seriously Memebox do you have absolutely no idea what your customers want?!?!,


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

Lovely mod, @@MissJexie, are these special Harlot Beauty sets a new thing or a leftover from your HoF? http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22harlot+beauty%22


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lovely mod, @@MissJexie, are these special Harlot Beauty sets a new thing or a leftover from your HoF? http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22harlot+beauty%22


I think they made them after her sale ended.  I noticed them awhile ago and then I was excited she got her own set in the regular shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> @ - Couldn't agree more,. Seriously Memebox do you have absolutely no idea what your customers want?!?!,


I know....I've written them several emails about this to them.   I have always stated just explain things and let people know what is going on.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I know....I've written them several emails about this to them.   I have always stated just explain things and let people know what is going on.


Seriously. I feel like the exhausted mom in a Lifetime movie begging her kid to come clean and tell the truth about what's going on so we can move past it/I can help/I can send Memebox to rehab. "I just want what's best for you, Meme! Why are you hurting us like this? I want to be a happy family again." lol


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't believe how hard they don't get it.  (or whatever I mean in proper English)  It's SO easy!  Just say something reassuring and everyone will be so much more sympathetic.

But this one took so long, I'm still in a little doubt about there being boxes this month.

No VIP codes yet either.

Plus, normally by now the next Global would have been on sale (and sold out) and a new Global bundle would have been introduced.

I still wonder what's going on.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Seriously. I feel like the exhausted mom in a Lifetime movie begging her kid to come clean and tell the truth about what's going on so we can move past it/I can help/I can send Memebox to rehab. "I just want what's best for you, Meme! Why are you hurting us like this? I want to be a happy family again." lol


I feel like a broken record too.  I don't want to be negative, but I also don't like being treated like a chump either.

how can any of us be VIP's?  November and now December, just awful.   thanks a lot memebox.  Punish us with that damn CPM2 box and its greatest hits and now take away our VIP status - not because we don't WANT to PURCHASE boxes, but because you haven't given us boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I can't believe how hard they don't get it.  (or whatever I mean in proper English)  It's SO easy!  Just say something reassuring and everyone will be so much more sympathetic.
> 
> But this one took so long, I'm still in a little doubt about there being boxes this month.
> 
> ...


I have asked about the globals 10 TIMES now.  I am waiting for 20-22 to be released...NOT A DAMN RESPONSE BACK on it.


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 8, 2014)

Genie has her Oh My Lips/Cleanse and Tone bundle. There's a sneak peek picture on Instagram, but no full spoilers yet.

http://iconosquare.com/p/871353933083488165_1881322


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 8, 2014)

I was thinking about it today and Memebox would be so much more successful if they addressed the CPM2 issue in a more direct way. They could literally say "Ooops! We made too many of these boxes. LOL We're still learning! Thing is, the products are really good and we're going to have a few sales to make you the beneficiary of our boo-boo." and then just carry on with the markdowns and $5 sales. This elephant in the room is ridiculous.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Lovely mod, @@MissJexie, are these special Harlot Beauty sets a new thing or a leftover from your HoF? http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=%22harlot+beauty%22


I think they decided to sell "Harlot Beauty Cleansing Set" and "Harlot Beauty Snail Set" after the Haul of Fame. I believe they did some for Hello Pretty Bird and the last girl (Jane whatever her name is lol) as well.

Interestingly enough, I just realized they haven't done a Haul of Fame recently.Think their done with that now or what? haha


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

Genie...if you are reading this...please...give your MUT sisters the cleanse and tone/ oh my lips spoilers.

I'm dying. I can't deal when I know someone has a box and doesn't share those precious spoilers lol

Also I see in that picture something VERY awesome in Cleanse and Tone! Wee!

EDIT: Also...did anyone else get the My Pouch Essentials box? I have all 3 showing up tomorrow and I'm definitely worried about that one!


----------



## starry101 (Dec 8, 2014)

I only got C&amp;T and pouch essentials. I have so many lip products not being used atm so I skipped the lip one. I am so worried for pouch essentials as it seems like an ideal spot to put CPM2 left overs. I'll be pretty sad if they show up.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 8, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Genie...if you are reading this...please...give your MUT sisters the cleanse and tone/ oh my lips spoilers.
> 
> *I'm dying. I can't deal when I know someone has a box and doesn't share those precious spoilers lol*
> 
> ...


I'm the same way!!  That is why if I get my boxes before others, I will upload the pics, regardless of how crappy they look (usually I am at work and I am doing it covertly.)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 8, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I only got C&amp;T and pouch essentials. I have so many lip products not being used atm so I skipped the lip one. I am so worried for pouch essentials as it seems like an ideal spot to put CPM2 left overs. I'll be pretty sad if they show up.


I agree that the theme of pouch essentials left it open to be ruined by leftovers. We haven't seen any for a bit though, so I'm crossing my fingers and praying to the memegods that they got enough complaints from previous boxes that we won't see any leftovers!



biancardi said:


> I'm the same way!!  That is why if I get my boxes before others, I will upload the pics, regardless of how crappy they look (usually I am at work and I am doing it covertly.)


I just...feel like it would be mean if I didn't share the spoilers with other fans that were so patiently (or not lol) waiting to see what was inside. I remember when I got while you were sleeping/foot care/ city girl I was literally RUNNING around my house trying to get my camera and take pictures as fast as I could so I could share them with you guys!


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Did the sales finally drop? Has someone at Memebox finally opened their computer? This message that was a month overdue looks a lot like damage control.

They must be really panicking if they feel the need to grace everyone of their posts with the same message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 9, 2014)

Posted Genie's pics from her facebook post in the spoiler thread for Oh My Lips and Cleanse &amp; Tone. 



Spoiler



Both CPM2 free!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 9, 2014)

OMG I'm going to cry--the winner of my CPM2 giveaway [FINALLY] received her package and she loves it and it's her first experience with kbeauty. Urgh--what's sad is that to me the box is so meh, but there are tons of girls and some boys who would LOVE to receive a box like that. I wish Memebox set up a logistics pipeline where donations resulted in pallets of these boxes being delivered to peeps in need of some holiday cheer. sigh Then again, this is a company that waits one month to release a statement about their future plans at a time of near-crisis, so...yeah


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I'm going to cry--the winner of my CPM2 giveaway [FINALLY] received her package and she loves it and it's her first experience with kbeauty. Urgh--what's sad is that to me the box is so meh, but there are tons of girls and some boys who would LOVE to receive a box like that. I wish Memebox set up a logistics pipeline where donations resulted in pallets of these boxes being delivered to peeps in need of some holiday cheer. sigh Then again, this is a company that waits one month to release a statement about their future plans at a time of near-crisis, so...yeah


That's so sweet! Sometimes I think were just jaded but then I look at that box again...

But really it's good for a newbie or a younger teenager or someone like that.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 9, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> That's so sweet! Sometimes I think were just jaded but then I look at that box again...
> 
> But really it's good for a newbie or a younger teenager or someone like that.


I think we just know that there are a billion really amazing products out there (and we want to try all of them!). While there were a couple of good products in it, the majority of them are pretty cute...in fact, this would be been much better suited as a "MCW" box. If CPM2 had been my first box, I wouldn't have been over the moon, but I would have thought it was pretty okay. Now I know better.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 9, 2014)

@@Saffyra maybe they are waiting to throw &gt;20 different boxes out at once like a mega sale to accommodate for;

$1000 purchase in one purchase

20% off $200 VIP (maybe?)

Golden ticket first prize 

Just a baseless assumption tho lol

@@starry101 eeee I dare not look... :/ I have those and am keeping my fingers crossed. Or is it too late..


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

The box is cpm4 lol.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> The box is cpm4 lol.


I refuse lol. *hands outstretched*

(but I heard some ladies mentioned this was hinted in her previous vid?)



MissJexie said:


> I agree that the theme of pouch essentials left it open to be ruined by leftovers. We haven't seen any for a bit though, so I'm crossing my fingers and praying to the memegods that they got enough complaints from previous boxes that we won't see any leftovers!


 I'm extremely nervous about that too. The first pouch was FAB tbh. I liked the perfume and the rest are excellent additions. I hope we get something like that that makes up for the whole box. Possibly a really good cushion BB or a pretty makeup pouch itself. Praying!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 9, 2014)

***SPOILERS***

Black Friday 4 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4

Black Friday 5 info card: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5

Off to post these in the spoilers discussion...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Those boxes are a bit yawn to me


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

Aww dang I had black friday 4 and 5 in my cart and then decided against it because I was worried about repeats and CPM leftovers, but both boxes look pretty good! Nice to see some Benton in there!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Aww dang I had black friday 4 and 5 in my cart and then decided against it because I was worried about repeats and CPM leftovers, but both boxes look pretty good! Nice to see some Benton in there!


Same.

I actually purchased them and then had them cancelled.

I'm glad they are decent boxes though.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Had not bought any Benton products (the value set etc) as didnt like the way they handled the contamination issue but looks like I'll be getting a bottle anyway so will give it a go.

Now I'm cautiously optimistic about pumpkin / anniversary being at least ok boxes. Please don't disappoint...

Think the sheer number of posts on Facebook, Instagram and twitter asking what has happened to the boxes (and emails sent direct) finally prompted them to put out a statement. Just hope for their sake its not a case of too little, too late!

I also hope they suspended VIP status for this month - so if you had it, it is maintained irrespective of the number of boxes purchased as THEY didnt release them so not the customers fault and we shouldn't be penalised for that either.

Even giving some of the make-up from the cpm2 box to local colleges / schools would be a nice gesture.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 9, 2014)

@MissJexie  Is the Benton steam cream very moisturizing? I'm still waiting on my value set to arrive and I am just curious if the cream will provide enough moisture to my combo skin now that the weather is getting colder...


----------



## veritazy (Dec 9, 2014)

As a Blithe addict, I am happy to see that they are making some other products than only the patting water. It seems they have just introduced the vita injection and pressed serum products this month. Not that I need more creams or serums but...  :wub:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Has anyone else been asked to submit feedback about a particular product that was in a specific box? Just been asked about the Peripura stick that was in the Thanksgiving box - short questionnaire asking whether I liked it or not...

Truthfully said that for the summer, it would make a nice bronzer given the warm golden tone and probably wouldn't wear in winter. Texture was creamy but not overly watery either so went on evenly.

Would I use it again? Yes, in the summer...


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Has anyone else been asked to submit feedback about a particular product that was in a specific box? Just been asked about the Peripura stick that was in the Thanksgiving box - short questionnaire asking whether I liked it or not...
> 
> Truthfully said that for the summer, it would make a nice bronzer given the warm golden tone and probably wouldn't wear in winter. Texture was creamy but not overly watery either so went on evenly.
> 
> Would I use it again? Yes, in the summer...


Yeah, they send those short surveys about specific items sometimes. 

And is this soap new? I don't remember seeing it before. I think it might be in Cleopatra box.

http://us.memebox.com/egyptian-diet-soap


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Yeah, they send those short surveys about specific items sometimes.
> 
> And is this soap new? I don't remember seeing it before. I think it might be in Cleopatra box.
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/egyptian-diet-soap


It was already included in the Diet Superbox.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> It was already included in the Diet Superbox.


Gotcha. I'm pretty sure I didn't even look at the contents of that one. The theme and the packaging definitely fit the Cleopatra box though, I wonder if we'll see it as a repeat product.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

Stella A said:


> @MissJexie  Is the Benton steam cream very moisturizing? I'm still waiting on my value set to arrive and I am just curious if the cream will provide enough moisture to my combo skin now that the weather is getting colder...


It's hard to say, really. I have combo skin but it leans toward oily. I think the steam cream is actually moisturizing without FEELING like it is, if that makes sense. It's very thick but absorbs quick and you only need a small amount. I use it along with a heavier sleeping pack and have no issues with lack of moisture when I wake up in the am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> OMG I'm going to cry--the winner of my CPM2 giveaway [FINALLY] received her package and she loves it and it's her first experience with kbeauty. Urgh--what's sad is that to me the box is so meh, but there are tons of girls and some boys who would LOVE to receive a box like that.


Yeah, I'm one of those girls. I still like CPM2. For all the shit it gets it's really a nice box with cute-as-hell packaging, and some whimsical products. I get that it's not as value-added as a lot of other boxes, but I think if you're happy to get what you pay for, it's a fun box to receive. My friend just got one and she's going on about the lip crayon which she was totally prepared to hate based on all the shade this box has gotten. I think the appreciation for CPM2 is relative to your expectations. Once you receive a couple boxes with a Memevalue of $180+ it's hard to like a box worth a lot less. All in all I don't think it's so terrible. I think the 5K cock-up is what tainted this box and Marzia herself. Anyone coming to these boards would literally think CPM2 is the Anti-Christ!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol I am indifferent to that box.... I don't think I care enough to hate it.

Would rather have that box than petit treasures.... I hate that box


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I am indifferent to that box.... I don't think I care enough to hate it.
> 
> Would rather have that box than petit treasures.... I hate that box


Totally agree. Petite Treasures just looked so sad..4 products in a tiny box. I've bought three of the CPM2 boxes (mainly to get the fast shipping on another box or the Hallabong) so its not a bad box, just that shoving leftovers into other boxes is poor as people bought those boxes to get something different. K-Style was an absolute disgrace and I'd have been furious had I purchased that one. As it is, I've loads of the appletox and that Revecen purple gunk. The apples I can give to family but the purple stuff?! Is there anyone who would actually use that?


----------



## OiiO (Dec 9, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Totally agree. Petite Treasures just looked so sad..4 products in a tiny box. I've bought three of the CPM2 boxes (mainly to get the fast shipping on another box or the Hallabong) so its not a bad box, just that shoving leftovers into other boxes is poor as people bought those boxes to get something different. K-Style was an absolute disgrace and I'd have been furious had I purchased that one. As it is, I've loads of the appletox and that Revecen purple gunk. The apples I can give to family but the purple stuff?! Is there anyone who would actually use that?


K-Style box had a lot of potential. How cool would it be to get things that Korean women actually love and use?


----------



## blinded (Dec 9, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> It's hard to say, really. I have combo skin but it leans toward oily. I think the steam cream is actually moisturizing without FEELING like it is, if that makes sense. It's very thick but absorbs quick and you only need a small amount. I use it along with a heavier sleeping pack and have no issues with lack of moisture when I wake up in the am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think that's the perfect way to describe it. It doesn't have that slightly greasy feeling that a lot of creams have, it dries almost matte. So it moisturizes but doesn't feel like the typical moisturizer.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

this is what I wrote about the Benton Snail Bee Steam Cream in my review



> I have started to use this cream as my daily moisturizer since I received it.  The cream is pure white, has no scent and has a thick consistency.   I found that I only need a little bit of this cream to moisturize my face, otherwise it won’t absorb into my skin.    It is very hydrating and does not leave an oily residue on my face.   Once the cream is absorbed, it has a matte finish on my skin,  which I do appreciate.  The long term benefits of this cream is that it is to help reduce the appearance of acne scars and hyper-pigmentation and help with fine lines and wrinkles.  So far, I am liking the Benton High Content Steam Bee Snail Cream.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm happy with Black Firday #4 &amp; #5 and glad I got both. Thanks for posting the links @


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

My cleans &amp; Tone / Oh my lips is out for delivery!


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 9, 2014)

After seeing the contents of recent boxes, I am legitimately more pissed off about boxes like K-Style 4 and "Super"lucky box 11. Not that I would wish CPM products on anyone, but I don't understand the method to their madness here.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> After seeing the contents of recent boxes, I am legitimately more pissed off about boxes like K-Style 4 and "Super"lucky box 11. Not that I would wish CPM products on anyone, but I don't understand the method to their madness here.


Tbh I would trade either of those for petit treasures


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 9, 2014)

Well all these decent boxes is making feel a bit more optimistic for my Wonder Woman / Empress's Secrets bundle looking forward to next weeks spoilers now.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Quick question - does anyone have the Gold Clutch RiRi pigment from the Tinkerbell box? Opened mine today and was expecting it to be gold dust but looks more brown and slightly clumpy. I can't make out the expiry date on the bottom of the container either but just wanted to check it was meant to be brown with good flecks in it..

(was putting a little glitter on daughter as it was her nursery Christmas play and she was Mrs Claus!)


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info on the Benton steam cream. And I'm so totally for anything that helps fade hyper-pigmentation and acne scars and minimizes fine lines. Now I'm even more excited about getting the Benton value set!


----------



## flushblush (Dec 9, 2014)

My Meme enthusiasm is dying. I filmed Dirty Gal/Hair Salon unboxings on Saturday and still haven't gotten around to editing them yet; usually I'm racing to post them asap but I just... haven't. They were good boxes, so I'm not sure why I'm dragging my feet on this! Maybe I'm just overloaded with product. I have just one more box on the way, a restock, and I'm good with that. I do miss watching the excitement of regular box releases quite a bit.

I'm glad to see that the recent shipments are good, though; Oh My Lips exceeded my expectations - it looks like a fun and useful box.

Also thought I'd share that the SoyBio Lumpoule saved my skin yesterday! I had a bad reaction to a sheet mask (hives from a Nature Republic Lavender Aqua Gel mask), and then I accidentally undermoisturized my skin in the morning, so I had dry, itchy, irritated skin all day at work and it was awful. The instant I applied the lumpoule when I got home, my skin felt so soothed, moisturized, and normal again! I'm already halfway through one of my two little bottles; what am I going to do when I run out oh noooooo

Thanks for reading my brain dump, lol. Gold star for you! :wizard:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

There are spoilers for My Pouch Essentials on the spoiler thread


----------



## had706 (Dec 9, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Quick question - does anyone have the Gold Clutch RiRi pigment from the Tinkerbell box? Opened mine today and was expecting it to be gold dust but looks more brown and slightly clumpy. I can't make out the expiry date on the bottom of the container either but just wanted to check it was meant to be brown with good flecks in it..
> 
> (was putting a little glitter on daughter as it was her nursery Christmas play and she was Mrs Claus!)


Mine was brown too though not really clump. Here's a pic


----------



## juless231 (Dec 9, 2014)

On seeing the new boxes (I'm totally kicking myself for being scared to get a Black Friday one), I feel even more ripped off by K-Style 4.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hate it... I hate that box so much. I have a Petite Treasures too but at least they aren't items I already have and I will be able to use them all.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm trying not to think about what a ridiculously low value the pouch/cleanse/lips bundle is, so let me discuss something that I'm excited about:

The combo of the Milky Dress Pink Lovely Shampoo (from the most recent hair and body) and the Mise En Scene perfect repair hair treatment together are doing WONDERS for my hair. If I could get a lifetime supply of both I would do it asap.

Although the Pink Lovely looks like it isn't cheap anywhere I look for it, but it might be worth the splurge for me. Since I started using it my hair has barely fallen out. Also it smells amazingggg.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

had706 said:


> Mine was brown too though not really clump. Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting - put my mind at ease that its meant to look like that. Just wasn't sure about the brown so appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

So what's today's deal for the first of twelve days of Christmas? Did I miss sth or is Memebox sc***ing us all over again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> So what's today's deal for the first of twelve days of Christmas? Did I miss sth or is Memebox sc***ing us all over again?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh it's supposed to start today? Maybe it starts at noon PST?


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

They said it was going to be on the 9th. But you're right, maybe it's not time yet. I sometimes forget it's still early in the US as it's evening here.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> They said it was going to be on the 9th. But you're right, maybe it's not time yet. I sometimes forget it's still early in the US as it's evening here.


Hope it includes global customers and not just the US but think it'll be like the value sets - couple of products from one brand. They seemed to be popular (as people could see what they were buying).

Having an early night tonight as up early tomorrow (travelling to the North of Scotland on business - though thankfully by train...all 6 of them! Gonna be a LONG day!) with little chance of checking Internet.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

Just a heads up, but in regards to the previous holiday value sets....Gwen said they will not be restocking them.

Kicking myself for not grabbing the Elizavecca.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy cow Im glad I skipped my pouch essentials. soz for you that got it.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Holy cow Im glad I skipped my pouch essentials. soz for you that got it.


Where did u find the spoiler pic?? Its not in the spoilers thread??..


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

Luxxyluxx, there is pics of the card only in the spoiler thread. But still shows it all &gt;&lt;


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Luxxyluxx, there is pics of the card only in the spoiler thread. But still shows it all &gt;&lt;


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

So pouch essentials is another miss box - this time for value? Just wish memebox were a bit more consistent as still seems very hit or miss at the moment.

Looking forward to pumpkin / anniversary and hoping it'll get delivered on Friday / Saturday as working in Glasgow on Monday so wouldn't get it till Tuesday night which would be annoying having paid for express shipping! Please, please, please let the two boxes be fandabbydozy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

my pouch looks so sad...I guess if the idea is that these are things you can put in your purse, they would be smaller items, but I would think that there would be more of them.
 
I dunno - is that quality over quantity there?   I mean, I got my target boxes yesterday (naturals &amp; womens) and they were filled with nice products.  Granted it is target, but they had a nice deluxe size *Laneige Water Sleeping Mask*, a full size hairfood thickener (yeah! I wanted this instead of the hair mask) plus a lot more
it looks like this (without the hair mask) colors also varied with eyeshadow &amp; lipgloss
 
10.00 - free shipping - 50.00 value

 


 
the naturals is this


 
25.00 value for $5.00
 

my postman was asking me yesterday what was in those boxes, because he delivered a TUB full of them to one of my neighbors.
 
sorry to go off track here - just saying that the pouch looks so sad compared to my target boxes.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 9, 2014)

did they reveal today's 'surprise' yet?


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Received three boxes today - Feels so much like Christmas  :wizard:

I've never had three boxes delivered at the same time. One of them is my Chocomania restock - I LOVE that box!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> After seeing the contents of recent boxes, I am legitimately more pissed off about boxes like K-Style 4 and "Super"lucky box 11. Not that I would wish CPM products on anyone, but I don't understand the method to their madness here.


Received my Luckybox today....I thought we were supposed to get the Cherry Clover Lip Balm. Why do I have that god awful purple crap from CPM in my box instead?!?! Not happy.


flushblush said:


> Also thought I'd share that the SoyBio Lumpoule saved my skin yesterday! I had a bad reaction to a sheet mask (hives from a Nature Republic Lavender Aqua Gel mask), and then I accidentally undermoisturized my skin in the morning, so I had dry, itchy, irritated skin all day at work and it was awful. The instant I applied the lumpoule when I got home, my skin felt so soothed, moisturized, and normal again! I'm already halfway through one of my two little bottles; what am I going to do when I run out oh noooooo
> 
> Thanks for reading my brain dump, lol. Gold star for you! :wizard:


Sent you a PM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


MissJexie said:


> The combo of the Milky Dress Pink Lovely Shampoo (from the most recent hair and body) and the Mise En Scene perfect repair hair treatment together are doing WONDERS for my hair. If I could get a lifetime supply of both I would do it asap.


I gave the Milky Dress shampoo to my Mother, I was trying to think of SOMETHING she needed in Korean skincare and thats all I could come up with last time I gave her a care package. LOL But the Mise en Scene, my goodness, I love that stuff! I'm literally collecting tubes of it from every box i know of and every trade I can. I almost finished my first one when I washed my hair the other day (yes, I don't wash my hair daily) and was thinking I need to stop slathering this stuff on like it's going to last forever.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Kicking myself for not grabbing the Elizavecca.


Seriously?!? Still mad at myself for not buying it right away. Is it possible they're not restocking because those products are in future boxes and those were just extras? Or just wishful thinking on my part?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
@@biancardi - I didn't know about Target boxes....must look into this.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie The Benton and YET were restocked, so I just assumed these would be as well, and I wanted to wait for the codes. 

Desperately hoping they show up in future boxes. I just don't seem them buying items just for the value sets.

Here's hoping they do! (I refuse to give up hope!)


----------



## maii (Dec 9, 2014)

All the Ariul sheet mask sets on sale currently look really good - I don't remember them being advertised much. I'm tempted to grab one of each, are there any free shipping deals floating around?


----------



## Fae (Dec 9, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie The Benton and YET were restocked, so I just assumed these would be as well, and I wanted to wait for the codes.
> 
> Desperately hoping they show up in future boxes. I just don't seem them buying items just for the value sets.
> 
> Here's hoping they do! (I refuse to give up hope!)


I feel like most of the CS do not know if there will be restocks! ^^Often they are as clueless as we are!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas boxes!!!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 9, 2014)

Just bought Christmas box 1


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

Fae said:


> I feel like most of the CS do not know if there will be restocks! ^^
> 
> Often they are as clueless as we are!


While I do agree, in the past Gwen has often said they didn't know, or that they were unsure at the moment. Or just simply ignored the message (which seems to be the standard).

But she flat out said no to the restocks. Plus, instead of leaving them up and listed as sold out, they completely pulled them.

Not a good sign.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Just bought Christmas box 1


Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought the value set


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 9, 2014)

haha,.... we all jumped on that pretty quick! I didn't want #2 since it was all makeup, but w/12 boxes circling the LA harbor for the past  month, I didn't want to chance it, so bought the set.  Some of those were gifts, so at least I can replace it w/these.  Hopefully, it's not all CPM2 or shara shara makeup...eep!


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

What do you think of the first Christmas box. As you can tell, I have terrible trust issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 9, 2014)

Got value set too. Honestly I didn't even look at it I'm so anxious for boxes. Lol


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, my trust isn't quite fixed yet with Memebox. I'm going to pass. I hope they're good, though.

Don't forget that you can actually USE a $5 off coupon from a blogger with the value set, since it's over $30!


----------



## Fae (Dec 9, 2014)

Got the value set! I feel like memebox does better with boxes, where the contents have already been decided on, when they are put on sale! ^^


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 9, 2014)

I, too, have memetrust issues at this point.  And I need to finish my gift shopping, so I'll have to pass on these.


----------



## blinded (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't want box #2, and I'm also having trust issues. I want a box, just not this one.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

The bought the set with points


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't seem to find the Ariul mask sets on sale??  Having a blonde moment here


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought the set with the $5 coupon and some points. Don't really want to get box #2 since it's all make up but want it expressed so I can give some out for Christmas presents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 9, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I can't seem to find the Ariul mask sets on sale??  Having a blonde moment here


This is the link to the masks (non-affiliate) http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/face-masks


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Argh, I want box 1, but I don't think I'll pull the trigger; I would rather save for some themed boxes.

I just am afraid that after these ones the boxes disappear again for ten years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't even read the descriptions either.  Hopefully they are full boxes not just like 4 items.  Felt good to have something to jump on though


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Can't see them actually shipping tomorrow though since it is actually the tenth in Korea atm


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

I wonder if we will see the info card tonight since it's supposed to ship out tomorrow.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

If not for the fact that I used points, I doubt I would have been able to pull the trigger on box 1. Here's hoping it's at least good warehouse leftovers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 9, 2014)

There's no bloody way to get just above $30  :/

Every free shipping item is $15+.

I hate that. I want to use $5 off

booo-hooo...

:/


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought the value set cause of express shipping and I hope these are as good add the thanksgiving boxes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

I grabbed box #1 only as I got enough makeup in the 3 collab bundle.


----------



## subbes (Dec 9, 2014)

_get out of my shopping cart, christmas box 1_

_i'm on a no-buyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy_


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

subbes said:


> _get out of my shopping cart, christmas box 1_
> 
> _i'm on a no-buyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy_


Just walk away from your computer. Grab a snack, pour yourself a drink.

By the time you come back, it should be out of stock.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 9, 2014)

There are 87 left of Box # 1 .... so take a longer break if you don't wanna buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## subbes (Dec 9, 2014)

Hopefully by the time I get back from lunch they will be OOS.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

87 won't take long to sell out


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

oh no.. What are the chances that the CPM2 stuff is going to be stuffed in box #2?! WHAT HAVE I DONE?!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

Crap...after saying I wouldn't buy any boxes without spoilers, went for the bundle with express shipping (and used the $3 voucher from the golden sweepstake thingy - keeping the $7 one for a single box). Just hope they are good...


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmmmm Box 1 and use my 9 memepoints or wait? I'm still a little nervous to buy at this point. Esp since I have Cleopatra shipping next week and am still waiting on Tea Tree, so I don't have a shortage of boxes right now.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Seriously?!? Still mad at myself for not buying it right away. Is it possible they're not restocking because those products are in future boxes and those were just extras? Or just wishful thinking on my part?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi - I didn't know about Target boxes....must look into this.


they are all sold out now...

they only come around every few months..


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

So...if this is Day 1...then what's coming tomorrow and beyond I wonder? Can't see them releasing two more boxes tomorrow...surely not!?

Edit - can't spell


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

I got both of them - the thanksgiving boxes were REALLY nice, so I am crossing my fingers these are nice too.  I have a feb birthday for a niece, so cute stuff can be hers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

GOT EMBOTH


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 9, 2014)

Wasnt expecting a release xD


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm They got a new Haul of Fame with a Youtuber too. 

I don't know if the box release is part of the 12 day thing. When I was on the site earlier, under promo they had a tab called 12 days of Christmas Sale. They removed the tab now and the link says 404 Not Found. But it makes me think the 12 days of Christmas is in addition to the box release.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 9, 2014)

Hope they're good for everyone, skipping these as I have 30 boxes here totally unpacked and 60+ more boxes of stuff under my bed, lol! I've hit saturation point! Hope it's fab stuff for you ladies though, sure I'll regret it!


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Watch me miss the Hologram serum for the third time in a row   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 9, 2014)

Got box 1!

Thank you Meme.

Did you read the part on the description that says "they heard us"?


----------



## blinded (Dec 9, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If not for the fact that I used points, I doubt I would have been able to pull the trigger on box 1. Here's hoping it's at least good warehouse leftovers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Even with points I'm afraid to buy it. I'm still going to hold out for something else. Not sure if I"m an optimist or naive.


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

blinded said:


> Even with points I'm afraid to buy it. I'm still going to hold out for something else. Not sure if I"m an optimist or naive.


We are two then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am not sure, because I have trust issues and I wouldn't want to spend everything right now, because of FOMO and regret it when a venom box comes out. These law books cost a hell lotta money you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 9, 2014)

i bought the bundle value set for $1, a treat used some overflowing points and december code , just found 3 golden tickets as standby as well.


----------



## maii (Dec 9, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I can't seem to find the Ariul mask sets on sale?? Having a blonde moment here


@cmelliot - look under Global Shop &gt; Brands &gt; Ariul - doesn't seem to come up in the search bar, all their masks are in sets of 5 for $4/$5
Edit: Or rather under New Arrivals- they're making them difficult to find!


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 9, 2014)

unboxing video of the memebox superbox #79 oh! my lips and memebox special #70 cleanse &amp; tone are in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2348350


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm really hoping they are like the thanksgiving boxes which were great. Those seemed to be added at short notice (and lets face it, we've been asking for a Christmas / winter box for ages) so they wouldn't dare add CPM2 rubbish to them or risk people leaving for good....or that's how I'm justifying it anyway lol!

My daughter loves the sparkly stuff so box 2 will no doubt be our dress up make-up box with the stress box for Mummy once I've got it all off her face! As long as it contains NO Revecen (apart from perhaps a lip gloss).

Ok...now really need to get my paperwork ready for tomorrow...


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 9, 2014)

Let's see how fast they will sell out!

I don't want the #2 but #1 will not arrive before christmas by itself. It's nice to see boxes but I will have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

"Our December boxes are up" meaning that they are the only release for this month or not?


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 9, 2014)

Liv said:


> "Our December boxes are up" meaning that they are the only release for this month or not?


I don't think they pay such attention to detail!


----------



## Liv (Dec 9, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I don't think they pay such attention to detail!


Yes, you are probably right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After all, it would not be the first time we scratch our heads over some strange formulations of theirs.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

kbabe said:


> haha,.... we all jumped on that pretty quick! I didn't want #2 since it was all makeup, but w/12 boxes circling the LA harbor for the past  month, I didn't want to chance it, so bought the set.  Some of those were gifts, so at least I can replace it w/these.  Hopefully, it's not all CPM2 or shara shara makeup...eep!





had706 said:


> Got value set too. Honestly I didn't even look at it I'm so anxious for boxes. Lol


Reading both these messages, what a sad situation we've been forced into with Memebox that we buy the first thing thing they have to offer not even knowing what were getting...yet we still throw our money at them (myself included for the Value Set) with the sincerest hope that they will get their shit together and get back to what they do best. Because regardless of a few nice eye shadows, makeup ain't it.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 9, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Reading both these messages, what a sad situation we've been forced into with Memebox that we buy the first thing thing they have to offer not even knowing what were getting...yet we still throw our money at them (myself included for the Value Set) with the sincerest hope that they will get their shit together and get back to what they do best. Because regardless of a few nice eye shadows, makeup ain't it.


True, I just loathe myself a bit - or more - for jumping at the boxes like there's no tomorrow. After all they put us through I shouldn't really want to throw my money at them and yet, and yet... When there's a new box released after all this time I simply can't say no  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> i bought the bundle value set for $1, a treat used some overflowing points and december code , just found 3 golden tickets as standby as well.


After using a code, just a couple points and a PayPal credit I knew nothing about....it cost me $15. Can't complain. 


eugiegenie said:


> unboxing video of the memebox superbox #79 oh! my lips and memebox special #70 cleanse &amp; tone are in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-10?do=findComment&amp;comment=2348350


@@eugiegenie - Thank you Genie, always enjoy your unboxings. Haven't seen you around much, I'm sure the little ones are keeping you more than busy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 9, 2014)

Technically I'm on a no buy but I allow myself to use my paypal balance and I just sold a bunch of Memebox stuff this weekend to some other memestarved people so turned around and spent some of it on these new Memeboxes. Circle of life!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I got both of them - the thanksgiving boxes were REALLY nice, so I am crossing my fingers these are nice too. I have a feb birthday for a niece, so cute stuff can be hers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And I'm always here with a gazillion items to add to your nieces gift bag, my (personal) cute overflow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Finally starting to receive all of my RM boxes. Excited about a few but leary of the rest I haven't seen any type of spoiler for. When did we all become so jaded? There was a time I was super excited to receive ANY box if it had Meme on it.

ETA: I really think it's the lack of boxes, what Meme does best, that has left us all in a melancholy state. I've never been hyper critical of boxes, I'm still not that way, but it bothers me that we could (possibly) lose one of my greatest skincare discoveries ever!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought the boxes. It was...for the blog...so...I can...review things for readers. Yeah. Not for me. For the benefit of other people. LOL

These seem to be more boxes curated by the California office. I think that all of the boxes so far that have had an electronic card are done by people in CA. So far, even if I don't want the box in question or don't think it's the best box ever, the CA boxes have been rock solid and substantial. I'm in.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I bought the boxes. It was...for the blog...so...I can...review things for readers. Yeah. Not for me. For the benefit of other people. LOL
> 
> These seem to be more boxes curated by the California office. I think that all of the boxes so far that have had an electronic card are done by people in CA. So far, even if I don't want the box in question or don't think it's the best box ever, the CA boxes have been rock solid and substantial. I'm in.


Why do you think they are done by people in CA? They are still shipped from Korea, right?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 9, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I bought the boxes. It was...for the blog...so...I can...review things for readers. Yeah. Not for me. For the benefit of other people. LOL
> 
> These seem to be more boxes curated by the California office. I think that all of the boxes so far that have had an electronic card are done by people in CA. So far, even if I don't want the box in question or don't think it's the best box ever, the CA boxes have been rock solid and substantial. I'm in.


that is so true totally relate to this, tonight ws smurf mask night for review purpose  as well, it's for the readers, yes the electronic cards are done via the girls in america,(to clarify i don't think arthur is a girl),


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Dec 9, 2014)

Just got the email about memebox's 12 days of Christmas. I would be so much more excited about all this if I actually got my VIP codes to use. It's already the 9th of December and I really wanted to stock up on presents.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol it's just Day 1 of 12. Gosh how do we keep our pockets safe?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Answer: We can't. 

I just want the first box, the second sounds like glitzy makeup I don't need.... :/


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope they stop with the electronic card thing though.  I dislike it


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Is it only me that sees only four bundles left


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Bundle sold out


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Is it only me that sees only four bundles left


I'm surprised they are not all sold out already. Thought it would be a fight to get one, LOL


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I'm surprised they are not all sold out already. Thought it would be a fight to get one, LOL


Gone now


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

Less than ten box ones


----------



## engawa (Dec 9, 2014)

Whew I just made it and purchased the bundle!

I've been so disappointed lately with the not-so-great boxes but totally crossing my fingers for these Christmas boxes! You can't go wrong with Christmas...people will riot!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 9, 2014)

And Box 1 is gone.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dammit... left the house for an hour, got home and saw the boxes. Had the stress free one in my cart, hit check out and sold out. FML


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

95 glam


----------



## mollybb (Dec 9, 2014)

Tried to add box 1 to my cart and the page refreshed and said sold out. If they aren't going to release many boxes, you'd think they would at least have decent stock of the ones they do put out.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 9, 2014)

mollybb said:


> Tried to add box 1 to my cart and the page refreshed and said sold out. If they aren't going to release many boxes, you'd think they would at least have decent stock of the ones they do put out.


Tbh it has been a lot like this this recently. Small releases. I feel for anyone that is gmt +4 or so as most will have slept through this


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 9, 2014)

so is the whole VIP status not a thing anymore?


----------



## mollybb (Dec 9, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh it has been a lot like this this recently. Small releases. I feel for anyone that is gmt +4 or so as most will have slept through this


I just ordered my first box a couple of weeks ago and after reading this thread, I want more!! Why can't Memebox cooperate?!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 9, 2014)

@@MissJexie Oh no, you did NOT Nene Leakes your latest blog post! LMAO

I think I love you....hahaha!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm hoping there are some amazing box themes soon and I won't feel crappy when I see spoilers of this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just keep telling myself I'm saving my points for something I reeeeally want..


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 9, 2014)

IMHO memebox have pulled it out of the bag with this Christmas countdown, I didn't get the christmas boxes for today as they didn't appeal to me at all, but if they just keep getting better we are in for a fun few weeks, I might just make up with memebox......


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 9, 2014)

Missed out on the #1 Christmas box, might pick up #2 not sure.. probably not, Ill wait until they release other ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 9, 2014)

Kinda happy to have missed that box now that I think about it. It mentioned items for the body a lot, which I'm not interested in at all. I just want face stuff. My body will never see the light of day again after have two kids (one of which was HUGE and ruined me lol)


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 9, 2014)

did someone say the cards for black Friday boxes 4 and 5 were posted somewhere?  They were the only two I managed to get


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas box #1 is back in stock if anyone missed it and wants it


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmm.. the skincare Christmas box has been restocked...  should i or shouldn't I, that is the question...

And I decided not to because at $29.99 it won't take my $5 coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 9, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> did someone say the cards for black Friday boxes 4 and 5 were posted somewhere?  They were the only two I managed to get


Page 1835 of this thread, very last post on that page fanserviced posted links to the cards


----------



## biancardi (Dec 9, 2014)

Gwen responded to my inquiry about global boxes.  I am sad



> I have received no definite plans to do the next global series. It could be that it is being planned further down the line, but as of now the product team in Korea cannot give me anything definitive.
> 
> I'll let them know there is interest among the customers.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 9, 2014)

Christmas box #1 restocked!  I was bummed because I had missed the initial release because I was working.  I just got home after a drive in hellish traffic through dense fog, 2 separate traffic accidents, and a god awful migraine to find the box back in stock.  At least my day is ending on a good note.   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Gwen responded to my inquiry about global boxes.  I am sad


WHAT?!?!

I always figured the Globals would be the last thing they got rid of.

That's so odd to me.


----------



## teaemeralds (Dec 9, 2014)

After quietly following and learning from all you lovely ladies, i finally decided to join the conversation and share! 

I noticed that the Meme website was updated - the text scratched text was removed and the replaced as shown 

Whoever called moving a lot of the operations to the US was right...

*Our Story*

Memebox is the #1 Korean beauty online retailer in the world. 


Many of our products are sourced, packaged, and shipped, directly from Korea straight to your doorstep. We are based in San Francisco, where we ship products to USA customers directly from our warehouse.

We also have a range of USA Exclusives, which include products most-loved by our USA customers - these ship directly from our USA warehouse.  Many of our products are sourced, packaged, and shipped directly from Korea straight to your doorstep to accomodate international customers. 

We ship to 51 countries internationally: see if yours is on the list.

At Memebox, we’re committed to bringing you only the best - we’ll make sure it’s worth the wait.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 9, 2014)

Great, so now all us other countries are being "accommodated"?

It's such a little thing to tick me off, but considering the codes, the Hall of Fames, the US-only products and deals... I'm just really tired of the US-centrism. One of my favourite things about Memebox was that it was so accessible to so many people compared to other beauty boxes. Meh.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 9, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> @@MissJexie Oh no, you did NOT Nene Leakes your latest blog post! LMAO
> 
> I think I love you....hahaha!


AHAHHHAHHA OH you KNOW I did girl!! She is is one of my many spirit animals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3

And ughhh I passed on these boxes. I'm SO overloaded when it comes to reviewing boxes, and since my fiance's job is hanging by a thread (the company he works for is tanking) I think it would be best for me not to spend any money, even though I do have some points hanging around.

I think these will be like the Black Friday boxes- nice, but not anything I will cry about missing. I really and truly don't think we'll see any more CPM leftovers. I am almost positive they got SO many angry emails about that whole mess lol

Also, I asked this before but I don't think anyone responded...

I had 2 issues with boxes I've received in the past couple of weeks, and I sent 2 separate e-mails about these issues. It's been over a week and I have yet to hear from anyone.

Should I expect a response sometime in this century, or am I doomed?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what's worse...Memebox as of late OR not catching up with you girls here on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My goodness that was a long 12 hours with no skincare talk! HaHa


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm not sure what's worse...Memebox as of late OR not catching up with you girls here on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My goodness that was a long 12 hours with no skincare talk! HaHa


Wow, MUT really was down for quite some time. 

So, who else is dying to find out what today's Memebox holiday special is?

Also, is it just me....Or did the lip product value sets vanish the other day? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> AHAHHHAHHA OH you KNOW I did girl!! She is is one of my many spirit animals!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3


OMAGAWWWWD!! ... SPIRIT ANIMAL?!!! Gurrrrl, iCan't! Hahaha....!

But I did cave and did Box no.1 .... Blooooop!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

teaemeralds said:


> After quietly following and learning from all you lovely ladies, i finally decided to join the conversation and share!
> 
> I noticed that the Meme website was updated - the text scratched text was removed and the replaced as shown
> 
> ...


they just rearranged their wording. 

I am not sure that people should take offense by this.  Memebox headquarters is in the USA.  If Memebox headquarters was in Canada or the UK, I wouldn't be offended by the rearranging of the wording nor would I be offended if they offered deals for those countries.    I am more offended by the anti-USA sentiments that come up around this issue.  I don't like the fact that the USA shop has deals that global has, but that is their business, they are headquartered in the USA.  

It still states the same thing as the old arrangement.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to think that people just didn't understand that the US Memebox and Memebox Global are sort of two separate entities. But it does make me extremely uncomfortable when so many people seem to think it's a US Vs. The World sort of thing. 

I do hope once everything is settled they put a lot more focus on their Global Memeshop. Selfishly, I also prefer their sales and really hope they expand their selection. It's a shame, but they definitely carry a lot of things that can't be found elsewhere. 

I did look over the new wording. Is it just me, or does it sound like they're still referring to the two separate operations?


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a ups delivery scheduled from Memebox tomorrow I think it must be wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct. Anyone else get that bundle?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I have a ups delivery scheduled from Memebox tomorrow I think it must be wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct. Anyone else get that bundle?


I did.

Oooh, Off to check my tracking status.

Looks like mine is all set to be delivered tomorrow as well.

Here's hoping they're amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

@@cfisher I hope so! The last mask box was a disappointment except for one product so hoping this one is better.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@had706 Honestly, I felt the exact same way about the last box. I was getting used to getting 2 high value items that I was excited about, so it was really disappointing. It wasn't bad, I just expect more from mask boxes. I'm really hoping we're pleasantly surprised by the next one, I just miss the days of Mask 4-6 hah.

I'm a bit worried about Brighten and Correct after some recent boxes as well. But I'm hoping it ends up being similar to Snow White. Even half as good would be enough for me at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

@cfisher  if you read Memebox-China , they  refer to the USA global headquarters.  I think Memebox is proud of that and it is still accessible to the world (except for those countries that they do not ship to)

look what I found in the China area - now we know where the monday, wed, friday boxes went to...lol



> Mimi box by Korea Beauty Daren selected depending on the season and South Korea trend themes and topics carefully chosen in accordance with section 5-6 of Korea selling Beauty products, direct mail from home in Korea! Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday Update 1 theme Mimi box!



BTW - I am still seeing this on the global site



> Memebox is the #1 beauty e-commerce dedicated to bringing you only the best of K-beauty.
> 
> 
> Many of our products are sourced, packaged, and shipped directly from Korea straight to your doorstep.
> ...



Did they rearrange it again?  Cause that is how the original was worded.    I don't understand the drama.  I am more upset about 1/2 of a box having soon-to-be-expired products!! ha!


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

I wonder if it's just more of being jealous of what u can't get than anti- US. I'm in the US so not jealous of those sales but then I look at Memebox China and Korea sites and I'm like but but I want that


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

The friend of mine that is obsessed with Meme-K, mentioned that apparently Memebox "is known" to put a really strong emphasis on their US influence when it comes to trying to establish relationship with new brands. I really get the impression that they make a big deal out of their US influence when it comes to getting relationships with brands like Chosungah (and I'm sure Neogen) and other smaller brands that really want to get into the US market. When some of those brands launch their global sites, a lot of the times they'll only ship to the US and a couple of other countries. 

It's sort of amusing to me how tiny their US influence really is when it comes to the USA Exclusives shop. So I am curious to see what changes are coming our way.

@@had706 When ladies on here talk about being annoyed by the emails that are entirely about the USA Exclusives, I get it. That's annoying and silly. And it's strange that their website isn't set up to at least separate things properly. And I understand feeling like you're missing out on something. That doesn't bother me. And I do feel bad about that.

It's when people start throwing fits (and this is mostly in reference to other places) and act enraged about it that I get annoyed. And it definitely turns into this anti-American thing at times, where people take it to such an ugly extreme. 

And yeah, it's a weird format that Memebox has. But it's not as though they're shipping things from Korea only to the US. That would be entirely different.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I have a ups delivery scheduled from Memebox tomorrow I think it must be wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct. Anyone else get that bundle?


I got a notification too!

It's definitely mask &amp; brighten! These are my last 2 boxes aside from Global 18.

I can't even believe it! LOL. I usually have a big ol' list of boxes coming, and now it's empty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't buy black friday or Christmas boxes since they just don't interest me, but I'm hoping for some regular ol' boxes again at some point soon. 

I'm really excited to see if brighten is everything I hope it will be. And I'm crossing my fingers that mask isn't another "miracle masks" mess. They have the potential to make it awesome...I'm hoping they come through. We shall see!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I wonder if it's just more of being jealous of what u can't get than anti- US. I'm in the US so not jealous of those sales but then I look at Memebox China and Korea sites and I'm like but but I want that .


Oh I get jealous too - the thing is I don't understand why those products are not in the Global shop, as those warehouses are in Korea as well.

Being jealous is one thing.  But I have read here and on facebook pages comments that go beyond product-envy.   I just think some of the comments are unnecessary and it makes me feel guilty for being an American.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@biancardi I can't remember when it happened, but not long after the USA Exclusives started, there was this hideous thing that got started on Facebook in an old comments section, which was thankfully deleted after a bit. And basically everyone was like "When are we going to get Iceland only sales?!" And everyone started making comments about "Well, what about ___" and it started this whole insane comment war. 

There's definitely a line that is crossed a fair bit.

And I think we all have reasons to be envious of things that we don't have access to. Such is life. But like you said, it's really about when it becomes more than just product envy. 

As for the USA Exclusives items...It seems so different from the Memeshop, like in regards to popular brands and such. I do wonder what their reason is behind that. I wonder if it's because they're often items that are readily available for cheaper elsewhere? I think the free shipping and fast shipping is the biggest perk for those items being in the US.

But this of course doesn't apply to things like LJH and such.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

here is my offer to those that really want to get USA exclusives.

If you are willing to pay me in advance the full cost of the item AND how much it costs to ship it to you (that can be after I get the item so I can weigh it and give you shipping costs/options), I will be willing to play the middleman here.    Just don't hold me responsible for lost packages after I ship it to you.   International shipping is very expensive here in the USA, so keep that in mind.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@biancardi Perhaps people could post this in the Korean Skincare thread when they want to get specific items? A lot of times people could also point to a site that sells certain items for cheaper, especially once shipping is factored in. Even a standard sized item that only weights a few ounces can cost $10+ to ship.

I'm sure lots of US ladies would be willing to help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Plus it would only be the actual shipping costs, not what Memebox would charge, which would surely be more!)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi Perhaps people could post this in the Korean Skincare thread when they want to get specific items? A lot of times people could also point to a site that sells certain items for cheaper, especially once shipping is factored in. Even a standard sized item that only weights a few ounces can cost $10+ to ship.
> 
> I'm sure lots of US ladies would be willing to help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Plus it would only be the actual shipping costs, not what Memebox would charge, which would surely be more!)


Since folks were complaining about the USA exclusives (I have to think it includes the Haul of Fame sets too), that is why I posted it here.  They can pm me if they really want those items.

I know that these things can be found elsewhere, but it seems that this comes up ALL the time here, so there is something about the USA exclusives that folks want really badly.

USA shipping is free for purchases over 30.00.  Under 30.00 and it is 6.95.  That does not include international shipping charges or paypal fees  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@biancardi Oh, I'm sorry, I wasn't implying anything about your comment! I just meant that when people post about it it would be nice to be able to gently guide them towards cheaper options when available, so I'm not sure if we're allowed to do that here.

I wasn't at all commenting on you posting that here or people bringing it up here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And I do agree, and I've offered to ship a set overseas for someone before, but once international costs were added it was no longer a deal. I think that even with this offer, the main complaint people will have will be shipping.

Oh how I miss the days where we could ship things internationally for next to nothing!


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 10, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie i was really active here when i had notifications sent to my email every time someone posted, but that got a bit out of hand when i started receiving 100+ emails a day just from MUT...i stopped all the notifications now, so i'm always outdated about the most recent topics, then i just sit and read...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 10, 2014)

Whoa, I feel so behind lol.

I decided to skip the Christmas boxes. I couldn't justify it this close to the holidays after buying all of my gifts and then splurging on the Black Friday restocks. I am excited to see what they included though, since all of their newer releases with the digi-cards have been pretty swell.

I don't know why, but shipping from Korea seems to have sped up this month, instead of slowing down like I thought it was. I received my Tea Tree Cosmetics (snail mail) at the same time as my CPM2 box, and my tracking info said that CPM2 only shipped 3 days later via express. Woo hoo for the postal service stepping it up for the holiday. I would have had my Next Best Thing box delivered at the same time, but for some reason that one has been stuck in Canadian Customs for 4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

As a non-US memebox fan it's never been an anti-US thing for me. I totally get that they are located in the US and obviously focussing on the US market makes sense. For me it's a little bit of jealousy at the deals available to the US and mostly just annoyance. I'm tired of getting emails that don't apply to me, whether its sales or affiliate related emails. And I truly wish they would sort out the website so the US only sales don't show up under the Global section. I don't hold any hard feelings against any Americans who have access to things I don't, and if there was something I truly wanted that I couldn't get any other way I would be willing to pay the shipping to me. I'm used to ridiculous shipping charges. I haven't been tempted yet, but depending on how the warehouse move goes I just might be taking someone up on the offer to ship here.


----------



## Fae (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, Yay! The site is working again! It was down for quite some time! I missed reading all the skincare talk! Hehe! ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Whoa, I feel so behind lol.
> 
> I decided to skip the Christmas boxes. I couldn't justify it this close to the holidays after buying all of my gifts and then splurging on the Black Friday restocks. I am excited to see what they included though, since all of their newer releases with the digi-cards have been pretty swell.
> 
> I don't know why, but shipping from Korea seems to have sped up this month, instead of slowing down like I thought it was. I received my Tea Tree Cosmetics (snail mail) at the same time as my CPM2 box, and my tracking info said that CPM2 only shipped 3 days later via express. Woo hoo for the postal service stepping it up for the holiday. I would have had my Next Best Thing box delivered at the same time, but for some reason that one has been stuck in Canadian Customs for 4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My Next Best Thing box must be hanging out with yours. Elixirs is out of delivery right now, but NBT is still sitting at customs even though they shipped the same day. 

I'm jealous that people can track their bundles without having a tracking number from memebox. Guess I'd rather wait for the number than have to pay the fees that would go along with having it delivered by UPS.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 10, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@MemeJunkie i was really active here when i had notifications sent to my email every time someone posted, but that got a bit out of hand when i started receiving 100+ emails a day just from MUT...i stopped all the notifications now, so i'm always outdated about the most recent topics, then i just sit and read...


 lol me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I have a ups delivery scheduled from Memebox tomorrow I think it must be wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct. Anyone else get that bundle?


Yes, I did!  I'm really looking forward to the boxes and hope they're good.  My skin def needs brightening and correcting -- but please no purple face correcting powder from the CPM2 box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 10, 2014)

With all the negativity towards memebox customer service I just wanted to say that I ordered something from the us store that had a piece broken off... I emailed and within minutes Gwen responded and sent me a replacement! That was my first interaction and I was so pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> With all the negativity towards memebox customer service I just wanted to say that I ordered something from the us store that had a piece broken off... I emailed and within minutes Gwen responded and sent me a replacement! That was my first interaction and I was so pleasantly surprised!


To be honest I have been waiting for a reply over the yet set for a week and thoroughly fed up. You either get a good answer, no answer at all or something so half baked they may as well not answer. It's pot luck


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> To be honest I have been waiting for a reply over the yet set for a week and thoroughly fed up. You either get a good answer, no answer at all or something so half baked they may as well not answer. It's pot luck


I have to agree. I have great experiences here and there. I have some horrible ones here and there. And then lots of meh experiences.

Whenever I think customer service is on track, they fall off the face of the earth. 

Hoping Arthur figures out this YET thing. It would be nice to get the white lip tint if they have it available. I just hope they don't offer me 2 points, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Whoa, I feel so behind lol.
> 
> I decided to skip the Christmas boxes. I couldn't justify it this close to the holidays after buying all of my gifts and then splurging on the Black Friday restocks. I am excited to see what they included though, since all of their newer releases with the digi-cards have been pretty swell.
> 
> I don't know why, but shipping from Korea seems to have sped up this month, instead of slowing down like I thought it was. I received my Tea Tree Cosmetics (snail mail) at the same time as my CPM2 box, and my tracking info said that CPM2 only shipped 3 days later via express. Woo hoo for the postal service stepping it up for the holiday. I would have had my Next Best Thing box delivered at the same time, but for some reason that one has been stuck in Canadian Customs for 4 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine too. It's been "sent for further processing" since the 4th. Wonder whats so peculiar about this box that is getting held up.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Got a kind of rude reply from Lauren about the repeat problem.. Dno how to copy an email, but it werent a nice reply.. In my eyes.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

They are the selling the White ones individually tbh.... As for Lauren I have had rude replies in past... I prefer the affiliate cs


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Now I'm curious...Lauren?! ...Did they say they're going to do anything about the missing tint, by any chance?

@@Jane George Yeah, I saw the white one in that $5 steals thing. Which is the only reason I think they actually have some to send out, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

I amjut glad lad I wasn't go giving it as a present

And in English...

I am just glad I wasn't giving it as a present


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I have a ups delivery scheduled from Memebox tomorrow I think it must be wish upon a mask &amp; brighten and correct. Anyone else get that bundle?


I did! It's my last bundle. I hope it is decent. I've decided I'll be happy as long as there are no CPM2 eyeshadows.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

I just want to make something clear about this USA shop thing. I kind of take issue with being told we're jealous or have anti-American sentiments. Many of us have travelled the U.S. extensively, have relatives there, and in my case even lived there. So, I would like a break on being labelled all these negative things. No one said anything negative about you ladies. We are voicing our frustration with Memebox, like everyone here does 24/7. Please don't personalize this by being demeaning.

I honestly think you have to experience the amount of promotion we get for things we can't access. I am aware that many online deals are closed to certain countries. But those things don't float into my Inbox on the regular. I don't think it's fair to say "oh, I wouldn't mind" because you're not actually getting all this false promotion. Do you know that even searching the Global Shop tab we get results for "USA ONLY"? Imagine if you spent lots of time browsing and deciding on your order only to realize in faint grey text it says "China Only" Or getting a whole email about value sets you would totally order, only to read it's Not actually for you.

This is a Memebox issue. Let's not take jabs at each other because of this. We have the right to moan about Memebox's many shortcomings just like everyone else. It's a legit complaint. But we don't hold it against you ladies here... We all enjoy these conversations so let's not allow Memebox to turn us against one another.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 10, 2014)

I wish my Tea Tree box came quickly. Mine is still just showing as "origin post preparing shipment" even though it's been in the US for at least ten days now. But no update scans!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@Jane George I thought the lip tint set was really adorable and would have gifted it, most likely. I'm happy to say that the Cherry Blossom color ended up being my favorite when I played around with them. But still really wanted the white one. ...I doubt I'll even get through the first tube of the Cherry Blossom, nevermind a second. ...I think it mostly just annoys me because I feel like they must have known about this considering that everyone is having the same issue. 

@@BlackMagwitch The comments made by both @@biancardi and myself (and others) were not directed at everyone that has commented on the USA Exclusives thing. I'm not sure what gave that impression, but that wasn't what was meant. We've both even stated that the email thing is silly. And we didn't in any way take jabs at anyone. I even specified most my comments were about things posted on Facebook, and @@biancardi said something similar. In regards to jealousy, the closest thing I can think of was a comment about product envy. I'm really not sure what gave you the impression you seemed to have gotten from what we said, but I don't think any of that was implied by anything either of us said.

I agree with everything that @@blinded and @@Jane George have ever said on this matter (and others, I'm sure, but I can't think of specifics right now).


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Im actually pretty mad at the us only stuff. I get all your reasons, but still. That's just me. It's unfair beeing treated this way. As the benefits for global customers are almost non-exsistent..


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

I think if there had been the split from the start it wouldn't be so jarring but tbh with the way I buy it is cheaper to buy elsewhere.

As for the anti American thing... There's only one American I am anti and that is my uncle.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

If a store is set up that way - where there are going to be things I cannot purchase - and I know it, I don't take that personally.  People are taking how Memebox does things personally, taking it out on the USA shop issues and therefore, certain comments about the USA are coming off as demeaning - to me at least

Believe it or not, a lot of USA customers are on the global side here - I have emailed this particular problem many times to Memebox CS and even blogged about it.  It does get ugly.  I don't understand why the global shop doesn't carry the same items and deals as the USA shop.  they should.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't think there has been any real anti-American comments - just frustration that emails that really involve only the US customers seem to get sent to everyone so us Non-US folk think - woo, something new to see...ah poop, its US only. I can live with that, isn't not a massive issue in the scheme of things, just a bit annoying.....like sitting on a train for 4 hours this morning and another 4 hours to get home tonight....with crappy Scotrail wi-fi that keeps dropping out!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> here is my offer to those that really want to get USA exclusives.
> 
> If you are willing to pay me in advance the full cost of the item AND how much it costs to ship it to you (that can be after I get the item so I can weigh it and give you shipping costs/options), I will be willing to play the middleman here.    Just don't hold me responsible for lost packages after I ship it to you.   International shipping is very expensive here in the USA, so keep that in mind.


That would be a lot of hassle for you, so I think that's a kind offer. I'm pretty sure most of us would make the same offer to you guys. That's kool of you biancardi.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

And its blowing a hooley out there and sleet / snow. Just want to be home with my little girl and my husband waiting to see what day 2 of memechristmas brings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im actually pretty mad at the us only stuff. I get all your reasons, but still. That's just me. It's unfair beeing treated this way. As the benefits for global customers are almost non-exsistent..


 I don't look in the shop, just the boxes


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think if there had been the split from the start it wouldn't be so jarring but tbh with the way I buy it is cheaper to buy elsewhere.
> 
> As for the anti American thing... There's only one American I am anti and that is my uncle.


Didn't Memebox stop shipping to other countries except the USA for a brief while? It was before I discovered Memebox, but I believe I read it on Lorna's blog...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah they did in May i think

I was around then and it was about two weeks before they restarted. Sorry don't know exact timing lol

Most frustrating things are emails though. They need an opt out thing for non us people.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah they did in May i think
> 
> I was around then and it was about two weeks before they restarted. Sorry don't know exact timing lol


that to me, would be worse! I would hate to have global &amp; usa split off even further and that is what I am afraid of.

China used to be part of global and now they have their own site.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

I specifically stated that most of what bothered me had been read on Facebook. Where people really do take the USA stuff to a complete extreme. It wasn't in reference to the general rants about it on here. 

I know some people have mentioned wanting the US Memebox stuff and Memebox Global to be more separate. But I really don't see that going well. I'd really hate to see what happened to the boxes if they did that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 10, 2014)

China is now the #1 economy in the world (as it has been for much of human history), and that means that the spotlight has shifted. For Memebox, the spotlight shift happened very very fast. lol Also--if you look at the box prices on the Meme-China site it's pretty clear that while customers in China are getting new boxes and brand boxes, they're willing to pay pretty crazy prices for them. Like, full retail prices. So between the size of China's economy, potential for incredible growth, and the willingness of wealthy customers to pay prices we would consider unreal, I don't think that Memebox's focus on China is illogical.

Much as it is sad to see our new sibling, I feel like I can't be pressed about Meme-China if I expect global customers not to be upset about the Meme-US focus. The trouble with splitting the two in terms of websites, emails, etc. is that I'm just concerned that it would signal and ultimately lead to the _further _sidelining of customers outside the US. That's not what I want.

Much as I'd like things to be fair/equal/equitable for customers, fairness is a pretty flexible concept in business. By flexible I mean it bends until it breaks. Fairness is for schoolyards, not late stage capitalism. Overall, nothing is fair and nothing is equitable in this system--we're locked in a struggle against companies, perhaps now more than ever.

If people are upset about unfairness or Memebox focusing in the wrong direction I suggest changing the game. Screw them right back: use Avecko or TesterKorea to buy the things you want more cheaply. ahahahah Memebox may be one's first kbeauty love, but there are a whole lot of fish in the sea--the only way the company might change is if they see you grinding on a hot stranger with cheaper products at the club.


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

I do wonder if at some point they will totally split the US and global sites the more they do US only sales. And I have seen some anti -American sentiments on here and Facebook but I personally haven't seen it from any regulars in either group. I'm personally jealous of the people in Australia as they always seem to get their express boxes first!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@ I agree about China. They do have some better boxes, but a lot of those boxes I would not be willing to pay for. 

And as far as Memebox goes...That's my biggest concern.

I think a lot of the issues are just based around the fact that Memebox Global is really the two separate entities rolled into one. But I think in general, everyone benefits the most with their current setup. I don't think many people are going to actually be happy with how things change if they're separated into US Memebox and Memebox Global.

And what about this thread? I'd miss some of you ladies.  :wub:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

I am jealous of the Americans as they get their express next day though... Mine take two


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am jealous of the Americans as they get their express next day though... Mine take two
> 
> But I know in terms of a lot of things we will always be jealous of what we can't have...


Yeah, I agree.

I'm totally jealous of your advent calendars.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah, I agree.
> 
> I'm totally jealous of your advent calendars. :wub: :wub: :wub:


Yes this!! Next year I'll trade you some Memebox US stuff for some advent calendars! Lol


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

Breaking away from all the US/Global talks, just wondering what time did the boxes get released yesterday? I want to see what day 2 brings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I am jealous of the Americans as they get their express next day though... Mine take two
> 
> But I know in terms of a lot of things we will always be jealous of what we can't have...


I am jealous that International gets DHL.  I hate UPS as unless I am home, I have to wait until the next business day - UPS won't let me route it to my job until a first attempt it made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and they want my signature.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> Yes this!! Next year I'll trade you some Memebox US stuff for some advent calendars! Lol


Hahahahaha YES! THIS! Next year I say we do a buddy system and mail each other things we want that we can't get from other countries. I'll even add in tons of Memebox stuff as an extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@crazysweet I think it happened around 12PST. So hopefully about 3 hours and 20 minutes from now?

That seems to be the standard release time when things are done in the US, isn't it?


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

I think yesterday was more like 11am pst. I remember because I had a meeting at 1:30 my time (11:30cst) and was frantically trying to buy the Xmas boxes before I had to leave!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I think yesterday was more like 11am pst. I remember because I had a meeting at 1:30 my time (11:30cst) and was frantically trying to buy the Xmas boxes before I had to leave!


Thank you!

I really wonder what today's surprise will be. I can't see them doing boxes two days in a row, ....not that I wouldn't love that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 10, 2014)

had706 said:


> I think yesterday was more like 11am pst. I remember because I had a meeting at 1:30 my time (11:30cst) and was frantically trying to buy the Xmas boxes before I had to leave!


LOLOLOL I had something similar--I was literally in a meeting and my boss thankfully received a fairly long call, which is when I saw and bought the boxes. hahaha Nobody noticed that it had happened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh home from work and we all back here online thank god . Goes off to read up on what I've missed


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel Now I'm curious...Lauren?! ...Did they say they're going to do anything about the missing tint, by any chance?
> 
> @@Jane George Yeah, I saw the white one in that $5 steals thing. Which is the only reason I think they actually have some to send out, haha.


No, didn't hear anything about a tint. I wrote her a pretty serious email regarding why I (and 90% others) don't like repeats in our boxes, and more specific CPM2 leftovers and shara shara, hope+cheekroom duplicates. It's ok once, but twice/trice isn't. And she went on and on about how it's not unfair in a pretty rude manor.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

Boy did I ever miss you guys!!!  Glad we're back in business again


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 10, 2014)

Wait--Lauren is handling regular CS inquiries?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No, didn't hear anything about a tint. I wrote her a pretty serious email regarding why I (and 90% others) don't like repeats in our boxes, and more specific CPM2 leftovers and shara shara, hope+cheekroom duplicates. It's ok once, but twice/trice isn't. And she went on and on about how it's not unfair in a pretty rude manor.


I would respond in the following manner...

you are correct, it isn't unfair.  It is bullshit.

XO


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Btw I meant Gwen sent brusque replies not Lauren...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Ohhhhh, sorry.

I'm actually shocked that Lauren is responding to such emails now. I wonder if they made her deal with customer service to help catch up on things? 

@@Jane George Yeah, I've gotten some not so friendly emails from Gwen. If anything it just seems like she gets extremely fed up with her job and it definitely becomes clear in some responses. I sometimes just imagine her thinking something along the lines of "Seriously, why isn't someone else dealing with this rubbish? This isn't in my job description."


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

I wrote her together with my review for snow white that they sent me. Since global cs didnt reply. And she did..


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Wait--Lauren is handling regular CS inquiries?


Is it possible it's a different "Lauren" than the one that handles affiliates?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

On another train ...5th one of the day. Is there spoilers for the Christmas boxes yet...want to know if its goodies or a turkey in the boxes


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

@@biancardi lol choking on laughter at that response


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry if you thought it were sent to the original email. It weren't. 
I haven't replied yet @@biancardi, I were stunned..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I wrote her together with my review for snow white that they sent me. Since global cs didnt reply. And she did..


Ooh that makes sense then.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Didn't Memebox stop shipping to other countries except the USA for a brief while? It was before I discovered Memebox, but I believe I read it on Lorna's blog...


Oh drag me into this cheers . No lol . They stopped march to April . After we got the 11-16 bundles . Europe and Malaysia and Russia and Portugal were causing issues with customs . I kept emailing and got DHL and Royal Mail info for memebox and they contacted them to discuss reintroducing shopping back I think it was 31sr march they stopped and uk got reinstated at midnight 19 th April as I joked in the email is that my birthday present your giving me . Then they released 10 boxes over that weekend . I believe done of the polish girls also helped by gettin their customs and shipping info and emails sent to memebox to let them discuss shipping again . Originally customs were not sure about the pink parcels in the UK . I told my uncle it a beauty box sub so it will be coming through a lot and it got added to the monthly sub box list . And they haven't really been a trouble since going through gbla and heathrow. But I believe Australia and Canada were next reintroduced back . And the main countries never got added back with shipping issues. I think India still suffers though. But all has been good since then and memebox ship loads of boxes compared to January . I remember when we clicked the memebox face book page and only being 150 likes back then now look how many


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Hahahahaha YES! THIS! Next year I say we do a buddy system and mail each other things we want that we can't get from other countries. I'll even add in tons of Memebox stuff as an extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@crazysweet I think it happened around 12PST. So hopefully about 3 hours and 20 minutes from now?
> 
> That seems to be the standard release time when things are done in the US, isn't it?


Omg purple lipsticks and medusa and American candy in return for uk advents count me in girl


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Christmas boxes sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am kind of annoyed that there is no VIP codes this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the sales are amazing for the 12 day of Xmas, I would really like more than a single $5 coupon to use.. I been hoping they were just late but it just doesn't seem like the code will be coming out any time soon.


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I would respond in the following manner...
> 
> you are correct, it isn't unfair.  It is bullshit.
> 
> XO


It's the XO that makes this the perfect response. 

My elixirs box came today! I think I might love it. I was happy when I saw the spoilers but actually reading the card etc has made me even more pleased with it. I want to immediately start using everything except the eye cream, but I'm trying to limit the number of open products I have. These will probably get bumped to the front of the line.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 10, 2014)

Being disappointed when I see something I would like, then learning that I can't have it is a valid reaction, no more so than when one sees a beautiful item on a shelf then learns it is out of their price range. It is not a feeling towards an entire country but simply frustration at business practices. I understand that business practices go where there is money. That does not mean I am not allowed to be frustrated.

That's all I've got to say. I'm gonna drop this issue! It's not even a big deal in the end. We're all friends, friends love each other. Group hug, etc etc. 

Speaking of XO Memebox shop, has anyone gotten the new lip products, or read reviews? I see now that Memebox has added the international set of lipsticks! Thank you, Memebox. I'm so close to pulling the trigger, but I'm hesitant because of what I've heard about the glosses.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog Oh my goodness, are purple lipsticks hard to find in the UK? This is beyond tragic. ...Can I just claim you as my future swap buddy?  :wub:

I'm still desperately hoping that more of the plum lipsticks I see all over the Korean skincare sites start showing up in our boxes. Let's hope Korea moves on to their next trend so we start getting their unwanted leftovers. Purple can be our new orange, hah.

@@Bunbunny I don't think anyone was commenting on that aspect of it.

@@blinded Your elixirs arrived already? Ooooh. Really anxious to get mine. If yours is there, mine should show up any day now.  :lol:

And tomorrow is masks and brighten and correct. Whoever gets it first, please post and let me know if I should bring my expectations down a notch or three.  :lol:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 10, 2014)

Can't wait for spoilers of brighten and correct.  I ordered that one with high(ish) hopes.  Trying to manage expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Lol I have so many purples lippies.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog Oh my goodness, are purple lipsticks hard to find in the UK? This is beyond tragic. ...Can I just claim you as my future swap buddy? :wub:
> 
> I'm still desperately hoping that more of the plum lipsticks I see all over the Korean skincare sites start showing up in our boxes. Let's hope Korea moves on to their next trend so we start getting their unwanted leftovers. Purple can be our new orange, hah.
> 
> ...


Yes crap to find in the uk decent ones or good plums . Red wine colours hence why all my subs are American as lip factory add for me . They are great girls . And yes swap buddy for next Xmas for sure .

My boxes are here tomorrow I have 4 days of 17 hrs shifts though . More poxy turkey and Xmas pudding


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I have so many purples lippies.


Every lipstick or gloss I have gotten from Meme is Red and I don't wear reds. Wish I would get plum or pink.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Every lipstick or gloss I have gotten from Meme is Red and I don't wear reds. Wish I would get plum or pink.


I would gladly give you all my bright pink lip tints/lipsticks. That's all I get from Memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Every lipstick or gloss I have gotten from Meme is Red and I don't wear reds. Wish I would get plum or pink.


I never got oranges from Memebox in the summer when everyone else did. I got pale pink and the only colour other than brown nudes that I don't wear is pale pink. Grrr


----------



## veritazy (Dec 10, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I would gladly give you all my bright pink lip tints/lipsticks. That's all I get from Memebox.


I'm with @LoveSkinCare. I love cooler tones or dark lip colors. 

Thanks to @@Jane George for the inspiration.

On a separate news, I have finally gotten my Cleanse/Tone and Pouch set. Pouch is better described with the 'P' dropped from the name...but I do like half of the items... Just not substantial enough.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

I get pinks and I hate pink


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Ohh, would love me some deep plum, purple shades. I get red, pink or orange from meme all the time!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

I would love to wear the pinks that they sent me. But my lip colour always shows through and add to that that I am really pale and it looks odd for me to wear pale pink.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I would gladly give you all my bright pink lip tints/lipsticks. That's all I get from Memebox.


It's funny how that happens that we get the colors we don't wear. The Reds are beautiful but don't look good on me. I also got that OCC Black Dalia lip tar from another sub and it is so dark but pretty on other people. If you are in the US I will trade with you.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 10, 2014)

Gals, I can send you lots of natural Eastern European skincare and cosmetics and French brands and what not in return for advents from UK and any US brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> It's funny how that happens that we get the colors we don't wear. The Reds are beautiful but don't look good on me. I also got that OCC Black Dalia lip tar from another sub and it is so dark but pretty on other people. If you are in the US I will trade with you.


Sadly I am in Canada. But I wouldn't mind just mailing them all to you as my friends don't really want them either.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am jealous that International gets DHL.  I hate UPS as unless I am home, I have to wait until the next business day - UPS won't let me route it to my job until a first attempt it made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and they want my signature.


The UPS here is FAB tho. The guy resends my box twice in a day if I'm in class during the day. He just came knocking at 4.30pm awhile ago with my other site order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

____

@fanserviced @biancardi @cfisher @Jane George (hope I didn't forget to tag anyone about this topic--feel free to reply) 

Reckon we might get a separate global site altogether next year? I mean..we can't keep our green contained for too long. I see more envious-worthy sales coming, and I know we are on the disadvantage for geographical reasons + exorbitant shipping costs. I do want to opt out of the chaos and empty excitement for items I can't attain. Maybe Memebox will turn into an international beauty site with different region sites ya know..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh drag me into this cheers . No lol . They stopped march to April . After we got the 11-16 bundles . Europe and Malaysia and Russia and Portugal were causing issues with customs . I kept emailing and got DHL and Royal Mail info for memebox and they contacted them to discuss reintroducing shopping back I think it was 31sr march they stopped and uk got reinstated at midnight 19 th April as I joked in the email is that my birthday present your giving me . Then they released 10 boxes over that weekend . I believe done of the polish girls also helped by gettin their customs and shipping info and emails sent to memebox to let them discuss shipping again . Originally customs were not sure about the pink parcels in the UK . I told my uncle it a beauty box sub so it will be coming through a lot and it got added to the monthly sub box list . And they haven't really been a trouble since going through gbla and heathrow. But I believe Australia and Canada were next reintroduced back . And the main countries never got added back with shipping issues. I think India still suffers though. But all has been good since then and memebox ship loads of boxes compared to January . I remember when we clicked the memebox face book page and only being 150 likes back then now look how many


thank you for that explanation!!

I only brought your name in as you were the only one talking about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  think of it as a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

@@cfisher Snail mail made it to Canada faster than the US? That shocks me since our boxes go to Detroit before going to the border. I'm so used to being the last to get something it's hard to believe I'm not. 

If anyone wants that scary bright pink lip gloss from the bloggers box let me know. I'm entirely too old and not even remotely cool enough to pull that colour off. I've manage to avoid any orange lip products, but now I'm almost curious to see what they would look like on me.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@cfisher Snail mail made it to Canada faster than the US? That shocks me since our boxes go to Detroit before going to the border. I'm so used to being the last to get something it's hard to believe I'm not.
> 
> If anyone wants that scary bright pink lip gloss from the bloggers box let me know. I'm entirely too old and not even remotely cool enough to pull that colour off. I've manage to avoid any orange lip products, but now I'm almost curious to see what they would look like on me.


I got that lip tint from the Cooling care box. The only one of my 7 pinks that I tried and it dried really weird. I am just laughing at your description of it. It is pretty accurate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The orange from Thanksgiving box was nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

I think they ha ex split the shop as there's an international tab now


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

I was so thrilled that I got the purple orchid in my soothing sista box!!  I also am loving pantone's color of the year - purchased a couple of lippies + blush in that shade.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think they ha ex split the shop as there's an international tab now


they've had the USA shop separate from global for a while, I think.  I think they might have just made it more apparent with the name.

The searching still brings up both shops, however.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 10, 2014)

I just wanted to drop by and say thumbs up to the Shara Shara Bee Tox spot treatment from the Global 17.

I had a sudden breakout yesterday and put it on before bed.

This morning I woke up with the "mountain" turned into a "mole hill".

That stuff is seriously good!

Thought I would mention it, since Shara Shara never gets any kind of love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they've had the USA shop separate from global for a while, I think. I think they might have just made it more apparent with the name.
> 
> The searching still brings up both shops, however.


Not noticed before


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh, nice! Thanks for the heads up @@LisaLeah! have you tried the toner as well?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

veritazy said:


> The UPS here is FAB tho. The guy resends my box twice in a day if I'm in class during the day. He just came knocking at 4.30pm awhile ago with my other site order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ____
> 
> ...


I cannot see the reasoning behind it.   For memebox to have an international AND USA separate doesn't make sense - it isn't as if that will cause international to have the same exclusives as USA and they will all still ship from Korea.

Unless they open up a warehouse in the UK, the shipping cost is the same.

Memebox-K and Memebox-China do make sense to be separate - K because it is cheaper to source and ship products, plus they also want non-Korean products.  China - I have the feeling that they felt that market alone was worth being by itself and as fanserviced stated, China is willing to pay HUGE amounts of money on products that we Westerners won't.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 10, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Oh, nice! Thanks for the heads up @@LisaLeah! have you tried the toner as well?


No. The Bee Tox was the only thing I reached for. I don't get many breakouts anymore,

(knock wood) so I don't have many spot treatments on hand. Or many to compare it too.

But it worked really well for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))

Now of course I also had a zillion other serums and essences on my face as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

Are we about 10 minutes away from when they put up the new boxes yesterday or are my times all mixed up?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

The bee tox is really good!  I've been using it and it does work.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, I really don't know if they can/should separate the International and US boxes and Memeshop stuff. My main concern is if they do separate the two, that would most likely mean the boxes will be different. And when it comes to Memebox, personally my main concern is the boxes. 

@@blinded I know, you always mention getting boxes so long after everyone. I was surprised to see you got Elixirs before me, not that I mind of course, I just didn't even think mine would be showing up anytime soon haha.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 10, 2014)

I love the smell of the bee tox spot treatment but I don't think it's shrinking my new zits (which are kind of mountains...).  I also like that the tube is just translucent enough that you can see how much product is in there.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Are we about 10 minutes away from when they put up the new boxes yesterday or are my times all mixed up?


Time to start refreshing obsessively, Ladies.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

The kids are watching videos of people opening surprise eggs and playing with playdough so I can refresh obsessively! (Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit sick when they see a video of someone opening kinder eggs having over 30 million views?!? I think I got into making the wrong kind of videos haha!)


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Gah, stuck on 6th train of the day with flaky Internet connection (and an hour worth of travel to endure)...please don't release any thing too fabulous memebox!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

juless231 said:


> The kids are watching videos of people opening surprise eggs and playing with playdough so I can refresh obsessively! (Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit sick when they see a video of someone opening kinder eggs having over 30 million views?!? I think I got into making the wrong kind of videos haha!)


My son watches these...


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

I would love to see the stats on their site right now, so many refreshes! lol


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My son watches these...


Every time I see the view counts I wonder if I should stock up on some kinder eggs and playdough....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 10, 2014)

juless231 said:


> The kids are watching videos of people opening surprise eggs and playing with playdough so I can refresh obsessively! (Is it just me or does anyone else feel a bit sick when they see a video of someone opening kinder eggs having over 30 million views?!? I think I got into making the wrong kind of videos haha!)


OMG, my 4 year old son watches these, since he was 3 y/o.  He calls it 'collection videos.' 

On Memenote, I asked the USPS guy what I needed to do if I'm not home and it's ok to leave my Memeboxes at the front door.  I though he was going to give me some of those things you need to fill out. He said, 'you just told me.' Lol.  So 2 days ago, he left my Benton value box at the front door. And today, he knocked on the door and gave me my Greenfood box.  He said, ' you told me, if you're not home, I could just leave it.  But you're always home.'  Lol.  I just told him he has good timing.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 10, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Every time I see the view counts I wonder if I should stock up on some kinder eggs and playdough....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GAHH! I'm obsessed with kinder eggs and playdoh Lol


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

For those in the US, the Mememasks are back in stock. And the 30% off code GOEAGLES (THANKS @@biancardi!!!!!) works. 15 Mememasks for $22ish.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardo?  lol

I do need to work on my cardo exercises, however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 10, 2014)

boxnewbie said:


> OMG, my 4 year old son watches these, since he was 3 y/o.  He calls it 'collection videos.'
> 
> On Memenote, I asked the USPS guy what I needed to do if I'm not home and it's ok to leave my Memeboxes at the front door.  I though he was going to give me some of those things you need to fill out. He said, 'you just told me.' Lol.  So 2 days ago, he left my Benton value box at the front door. And today, he knocked on the door and gave me my Greenfood box.  He said, ' you told me, if you're not home, I could just leave it.  But you're always home.'  Lol.  I just told him he has good timing.



My USPS lady has been delivering my packages for a lot of years and usually leaves them there. So far no issues. Last time she actually called my phone because it needed a signature. It was the first time I've ever received a call about shipping.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Getting almost obsessive compulsive with checking the memebox site and here.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> biancardo?  lol
> 
> I do need to work on my cardo exercises, however  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh my god, hahahaha. Woops! I sure wish I had noticed that before anyone else (especially you!)

I just grabbed a 15 pack of Mememasks. And both lip sets.

Darn you Memebox. You've manipulated me once more with your discount codes.


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For those in the US, the Mememasks are back in stock. And the 30% off code GOEAGLES (THANKS @@biancardi!!!!!) works. 15 Mememasks for $22ish.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


That code brings the Chosungah bundle(pact,eyeshadow and brushes) from $55 to $41.25. I must resist!! I don't know why I'm so curious about how that Chosungah pact will look on me.  And I hardly go out, haha! Nah, I don't need it. I'll just keep it in my cart...


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 10, 2014)

I do hope Memebox releases a couple of new boxes, wishful thinking? - I need to buy myself something because I've been buying everyone else stuff for Christmas lol


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

I may have to keep an eye out for people wanting to swap that spot treatment. I keep looking for the magical solution. I have a few that work really well, but I always want to see if there is something better. You know what I find works really well? The Dermahouse whitening mask from the Brightening Box. When I use it as a sleep mask the redness and inflammation from my acne is reduced by at least half, if not more. I actually think that's one of my favourite items I've gotten. My face always feels really smooth and moisturized after I use it. Just not sure if I should use it as often as I do when I have breakouts.  

ETA: My daughter loves those kinderegg videos too. She was so excited when she realized the eggs exist outside of Youtube. Hey, that can be my Canadian contribution to some sort of international swap. Kindereggs and good smarties (not the weird chalky things).


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Day two up - no boxes, eyeliner and us special


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

Me too...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Tony moly products now in stock at us store bit


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

And nearly home....yeah!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> And nearly home....yeah!


Grats
So on the second day of Christmas memebox gave to me...

Nothing cause I can use, as to use it I cannot see


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

groans.  come on memebox.  don't just do the tonymoly stuff for usa.  Please don't do that.


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

Have they actually updated the 12 Days part of the site? Mine still shows nothing being revealed. Wouldn't it be ironic (Alanis Morissette's definition of ironic) if the 12 Days exclusives for today were all US only after the discussion this morning? *Memebox I'm shaking my angry Canadian fist at you* Okay, just kidding. I'm Canadian, I don't get angry, I'll apologize for not being in the US   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh well nothing for me off to buy xbox games


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> Have they actually updated the 12 Days part of the site? Mine still shows nothing being revealed. Wouldn't it be ironic (Alanis Morissette's definition of ironic) if the 12 Days exclusives for today were all US only after the discussion this morning? *Memebox I'm shaking my angry Canadian fist at you* Okay, just kidding. I'm Canadian, I don't get angry, I'll apologize for not being in the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


Oh it's ok you have the choice of xo memebox eye liners or cpm2


----------



## veritazy (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I cannot see the reasoning behind it.   For memebox to have an international AND USA separate doesn't make sense - it isn't as if that will cause international to have the same exclusives as USA and they will all still ship from Korea.
> 
> Unless they open up a warehouse in the UK, the shipping cost is the same.
> 
> Memebox-K and Memebox-China do make sense to be separate - K because it is cheaper to source and ship products, plus they also want non-Korean products.  China - I have the feeling that they felt that market alone was worth being by itself and as fanserviced stated, China is willing to pay HUGE amounts of money on products that we Westerners won't.


I do agree the shipping cost might be similar, although I think they will save alot of troubles sorting out deals and ground vs air shipping in a long run. There must be a reason why successful shopping sites make multiple region sites available... I'm not versed in these fields so I'm only thinking of possibilities. I too hate to separate from the US/global site. We are like one big family here and splitting might just make all the jealousy worse lol. The only benefits are that global peeps might not have to get spammed with US offers, or drool over them on the site. And probably shipping might be cheaper...who knows.

edit: you see what i mean...2nd day of christmas specials. booo..


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

Ack! Those Tony Moly sets are adorkable!

I'd be really disappointed if we didn't already have a Tony Moly store here in town.

Is that it Memebox?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

I really hope they're just still working on updating some things before they do today's special.

I buy those Tony Moly It's Real Masks for $1 a piece. 5 for $16? Free shipping or not, I don't think so, Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy Yeah, my biggest fear as far as a split would be the boxes, really.

And...I'd hate for this to be split into two separate threads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Oh it's ok you have the choice of xo memebox eye liners or cpm2


LMAO!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Those masks are a rip off


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Ack! Those Tony Moly sets are adorkable!
> 
> I'd be really disappointed if we didn't already have a Tony Moly store here in town.
> 
> Is that it Memebox?


Is there a Tony Moly store in Toronto? Hmm, I may need to fabricate a reason to go to TO then. I'm just impressed little old Kitchener has a Face Shop. 

If the Tony Moly value sets are all that's offered today I'm not even upset that it's US only. I wouldn't be interested. Although, I'd love to be able to use that 30% off code....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

are the eye sticks any good by tonymoly?

@@blinded, the 30% code is only for XO meme items.  nothing else


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

Three of those masks for 4.50 at bnk lol


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> are the eye sticks any good by tonymoly?
> 
> @@blinded, the 30% code is only for XO meme items.  nothing else


I know. I'd be willing to try out the eyeshadows or masks with the code. Don't see myself paying full price for them ever.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @veritazy Yeah, my biggest fear as far as a split would be the boxes, really.   And...I'd hate for this to be split into two separate threads.


i knowww..maybe Memebox wants us all to move to USA lol~

consideringggg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

8.10 for those eye sticks lol

Prices are high


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

well, I bought the set of panda eye stuff.  I think that the cooling is the one I want, not the brightener - I am too old to have highlighter under my eyes!! haha

but the brightener is PERFECT for my niece - she is young, can pull it off and doesn't have wrinkles under her eyes.   Kawaii rules!


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Three of those masks for 4.50 at bnk lol


The lip balm duo is cheaper at BNK too. I think this is one of those sales that unless you have points it's not worth it. Fingers crossed that there's still more coming...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 8.10 for those eye sticks lol
> 
> Prices are high


how much are they normally?  I looked at BNK and they are the same price.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> how much are they normally? I looked at BNK and they are the same price.


8.99 normally 8.10 atm


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Jane George said:


> 8.99 normally 8.10 atm



okay - so it is a bit higher at memeshop.    

thanks!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

I only get a 25% discount using that code not 30


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I only get a 25% discount using that code not 30


yeah, I was told it was 30% but it looks like it isn't.

it is a special code, that was given to me to share with folks.  I am sorry that it isn't 30% off but that is what I was told.

only good until the 15th.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

and the discount doesn't seem to work for their eyeliner set

not that I'm complaining.  I appreciate any discount I can get these days.  Just trying to figure out what it does and doesn't work on


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

I got a random memepoint added to my acct.  I suppose it was for that survey


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is there a Tony Moly store in Toronto? Hmm, I may need to fabricate a reason to go to TO then. I'm just impressed little old Kitchener has a Face Shop.


You're not invited since you sold my Skinfood box to someone else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Haha.. totes kidding, yo.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, we have quite a few shops really. In the core there are a multitude of The Face Shops. A Holika Holika on Queen Street, as well as a store called Jealousy which carries Japanese &amp; Korean beauty.

If you go out to Pac Mall there is also a Holika Holika, a Missha, a Tony Moly, an AmorePacific, and an It's Skin Shop, along with another The Face Shop.

You should go! :drive:   

Now come on Memebox, give the global peeps some love!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@biancardi I used the eye sticks forever and ever ago. I couldn't even be bothered to finish using them. And I've never heard anything about them making any real difference. I liked the cooling effect of the cooling one, but that's it. I'm sure some other ladies can chime in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I paid like $4 each, but that was a sale and doesn't include shipping and such. 

I desperately wish that code could be used on other things, Darn!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

I feel like I'm being ungrateful, since I'm thankful that Memebox actually put up a couple of new boxes. I just can't help but feel completely let down that there isn't another set today, especially since lots of us missed the first two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi I used the eye sticks forever and ever ago. I couldn't even be bothered to finish using them. And I've never heard anything about them making any real difference. I liked the cooling effect of the cooling one, but that's it. I'm sure some other ladies can chime in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I paid like $4 each, but that was a sale and doesn't include shipping and such.
> 
> I desperately wish that code could be used on other things, Darn!


I have the cooling one. It is cold for a few minutes, but I haven't used it much as I keep forgetting about it. Got it mostly for when my eyes are puffy


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

Hope you don't mind that this is completely off topic, but I just wondered if any of you used to be LBB'ers?  This chat sort of reminds me of those days that I still miss a lot.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I have the cooling one. It is cold for a few minutes, but I haven't used it much as I keep forgetting about it. Got it mostly for when my eyes are puffy


I can barely remember the other eye stick, but I remember not liking it. I did like the cooling effect, but I think it was meant to do something else?

Or am I just confusing the two in my mind?  :blush:

Honestly, I think everyone was hoping for something else. I don't think those in the US are excited about today's surprises either.

But I didn't think we had any chance of boxes two days in a row. I do think we'll get some more before the end of the month, but who knows when.

This having to hang around to get a chance at any decent specials for 12 days straight though sounds exhausting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> I may have to keep an eye out for people wanting to swap that spot treatment. I keep looking for the magical solution. I have a few that work really well, but I always want to see if there is something better. You know what I find works really well? The Dermahouse whitening mask from the Brightening Box. When I use it as a sleep mask the redness and inflammation from my acne is reduced by at least half, if not more. I actually think that's one of my favourite items I've gotten. My face always feels really smooth and moisturized after I use it. Just not sure if I should use it as often as I do when I have breakouts.
> 
> ETA: My daughter loves those kinderegg videos too. She was so excited when she realized the eggs exist outside of Youtube. Hey, that can be my Canadian contribution to some sort of international swap. Kindereggs and good smarties (not the weird chalky things).


I have this bee tox treatment for swap/sale because I've got two. If you don't manage to find it anywhere near, PM me please. Shipping would be about $5.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I can barely remember the other eye stick, but I remember not liking it. I did like the cooling effect, but I think it was meant to do something else?
> 
> Or am I just confusing the two in my mind? :blush:


I can't remember either, LOL. I think the cooling one is for Puffy baggy eyes and the brightening one is far dark circles maybe?


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 10, 2014)

oh well tony moly and eyeliner was our 2nd day of xmas


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I can't remember either, LOL. I think the cooling one is for Puffy baggy eyes and the brightening one is far dark circles maybe?


Hahaha, Yeah that does sound about right.

What can I say? I love pandas, and they were $4.

The only thing I remember is liking the cooling sensation for one of them, and despising the other one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I need to keep notes of these things, I feel like I'm bound to be doomed to repeating the same mistakes a few years from now. ...Right now I'm even thinking to myself "Oooooh, cooling sensation...Cute panda...Must...Resist..."

Where's @@Jane George. I am in serious need of a Naughty, Naughty.  :blush:


----------



## juless231 (Dec 10, 2014)

The "12 Days of Christmas" calendar countdown on the site iscurrently down. Assuming they're uploading the updated one to add the Tony Moly items.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> You're not invited since you sold my Skinfood box to someone else!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Haha.. totes kidding, yo.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah, we have quite a few shops really. In the core there are a multitude of The Face Shops. A Holika Holika on Queen Street, as well as a store called Jealousy which carries Japanese &amp; Korean beauty.
> 
> ...


now, see...I am jealous.

we got nuthin in Boston.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

juless231 said:


> The "12 Days of Christmas" calendar countdown on the site iscurrently down. Assuming they're uploading the updated one to add the Tony Moly items.


I refuse to believe that's it for today until the calendar is updated.

I'm clinging to hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi I still don't understand why there's no shops in Boston.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

@@cfisher that Panda packaging is so cute. I do like the cooling of it though. I just got to remember to use it. maybe I only bought it for the cute Panda, LOL


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@cfisher that Panda packaging is so cute. I do like the cooling of it though. I just got to remember to use it. maybe I only bought it for the cute Panda, LOL


Tony Moly always suckers me in with their packaging. 

But I refuse to cave...At least at Memebox's prices.  :lol:


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 10, 2014)

Just got the email. It is just the eyeyliner and the Tonymoly stuff for Day 2. Boo..


----------



## maii (Dec 10, 2014)

Yup, Tony Moly USA and I'm Eyeliner Site Wide. That's all folks!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I refuse to believe that's it for today until the calendar is updated.
> 
> I'm clinging to hope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi I still don't understand why there's no shops in Boston.


It was updated a little while ago cause I clicked the day on the calendar and it took me to the Tony Moly stuff. Perhaps they are adding more, as I hope so
Never mind, I see the email


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> now, see...I am jealous.
> 
> we got nuthin in Boston.


I have relatives in Boston! :smilehappyyes:  

Since the shipping will kill you, all you American ladies should plan a road trip up here and we'll take you to the giant Asian Mall here called Pacific Mall and we'll show you the sights! Any European gurls are welcome if you dare. Imagine all of us gorging on Korean Products and running from store to store. That would be crazyballs-funtimes! Only the like-minded can truly understand the Korean obsession.  :rotfl:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

Boooo! All of us collectively say Booo!, for today. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Dec 10, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> Hope you don't mind that this is completely off topic, but I just wondered if any of you used to be LBB'ers?  This chat sort of reminds me of those days that I still miss a lot.


Oh, I was, and I've had that same thought of the similarities between the two companies lately...inconsistent quality, going days/weeks without new releases with no explanation of what is going on, etc. I just hope that whatever Memebox is up to, the end result is better than Pose! I do miss the thrill of the trade!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Haha, I'd join that trip!

I really would love to have some Korean shops in Boston. It would be great to see and (key for me) smell things before buying them.

Although, I think the 400% markup would turn me off a lot of things. I'd just go back home afterwards and buy a lot of things online.  :wub:

Of course Memebox had to put up their new boxes yesterday to get us all riled up. Watch there be nothing good for the next week, then one more box release day, then a bunch more overpriced nonsense.

I hope we get some of the Global shop value sets. Those were great.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok I am NOT happy. According to memebox tracking my order of the Hallabong serum was delivered today but there was NO card through the door and nothing shoved in the bins round the side of my house (where they normally put stuff if I'm not in). My neighbour would come round if there was a package left for me but they haven't so package is missing. Weird thing is its last tracked at Incheon...then my address and not through GBLALA so no idea what's going on. Will be furious if the postman left it at the door and its been stolen.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 10, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok I am NOT happy. According to memebox tracking my order of the Hallabong serum was delivered today but there was NO card through the door and nothing shoved in the bins round the side of my house (where they normally put stuff if I'm not in). My neighbour would come round if there was a package left for me but they haven't so package is missing. Weird thing is its last tracked at Incheon...then my address and not through GBLALA so no idea what's going on. Will be furious if the postman left it at the door and its been stolen.


Oh that sucks, I'm sorry! Hope it shows up, maybe @@cfisher has it! They like to send her everybody's stuff, lol!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Oh that sucks, I'm sorry! Hope it shows up, maybe @@cfisher has it! They like to send her everybody's stuff, lol!


If anyone is missing any lip glosses or lip tint glosses. Perhaps a modeling mask pack, a broken juice ampoule or some black soaps. Then I'm your gal. 

I WISH I had gotten a serum by mistake.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

But @@Alidolly, that sort of thing seems to happen a lot. I really hope it shows up for you tomorrow, I've had that happen quite a few times (and others have reported the same).


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Haha, I'd join that trip!
> 
> I really would love to have some Korean shops in Boston. It would be great to see and (key for me) smell things before buying them.
> 
> Although, I think the 400% markup would turn me off a lot of things. I'd just go back home afterwards and buy a lot of things online.  :wub:


That would be a total hoot! We'd be like a bunch of loons...haha.

What do you mean 400% markup? You'd do well with a minimum 10% on your exchange.  It really is nice to smell and see the quality of things before you order. I totally agree. The Face Shop &amp; Holika Holika are the most accessible to me as I live in the core, and I probably piss them off going in and smelling and testing and then go "okay, thanks so much! bye"  And they're like, 'There goes that friendly window shopper that never buys anything!'  ...lol.

I agree that Memebox will keep us on tenterhooks for the next week with no boxes. I'm just a bit surprised that they're promoting this sale "globally" and yet only offered to US residents today. In addition to, sure... but nothing for everyone else when they're hyping it up??  So, weird...  sure hope it's not like this for most of the 12 days or I'm liable to get bored.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 10, 2014)

blinded said:


> Is there a Tony Moly store in Toronto? Hmm, I may need to fabricate a reason to go to TO then. I'm just impressed little old Kitchener has a Face Shop.
> 
> If the Tony Moly value sets are all that's offered today I'm not even upset that it's US only. I wouldn't be interested. Although, I'd love to be able to use that 30% off code....


_Kitchener_ has a Face Shop??? Aughhh my city sucks so much.

Isn't the Cat's line from Tony Moly discontinued? I heard really good things about the Cat pact but when I tried to buy it from the TM store in NYC they no longer carried it.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

@@BlackMagwitch Ohhh, I meant in regards to the shops having huge markups! Not the exchange, haha.

There are SO MANY products I see online that I'm interested in that I know there's like a 50/50 chance I'll like, or won't like the color/scent/whatnot of. So it would really be great to poke around. I'd definitely grab some harder to find things in the shops, and don't mind paying a reasonable markup. I just can't bring myself to spend $4 on $1 sheet masks and such.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think it's because they also did their eyeliner set today, which is a global thing. I think they just grouped those two things together today. The Tony Moly stuff is just not a good deal. I think their main focus today was meant to be the eyeliners.

Blah! Give us boxes or Memeshop deals/value sets, Please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 10, 2014)

Mystery solved...neighbour just popped round with 3 boxes...normally he comes round straight away (or i'd pop round if there was a card). Tonight he didnt but did ask "didnt they leave a note?" When he came to the door. I don't think he was very happy as its raining but the postman didnt leave a note!

at least they've arrived safely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Pity I'd already emailed Royal Mail asking for a copy of the signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@BlackMagwitch
> 
> I think it's because they also did their eyeliner set today, which is a global thing. I think they just grouped those two things together today. The Tony Moly stuff is just not a good deal. I think their main focus today was meant to be the eyeliners.


I'm very curious about these eyeliners as that's actually something I do use, makeup wise, on a daily basis. With some points they'll cost me next to nothing...what do you think girls, give them a try?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  if they are anything like other Korean eyeliners, they would be worth it.  I was tempted to get some, but after seeing the colors and knowing how many eyeliners I already have in similar colors, I stood firm in my resolve.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> If anyone is missing any lip glosses or lip tint glosses. Perhaps a modeling mask pack, a broken juice ampoule or some black soaps. Then I'm your gal.
> 
> I WISH I had gotten a serum by mistake.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> But @@Alidolly, that sort of thing seems to happen a lot. I really hope it shows up for you tomorrow, I've had that happen quite a few times (and others have reported the same).


I'm not missing anything, but I'll take a modeling cup pack and a pink lip gloss/tint off your hands


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I'm very curious about these eyeliners as that's actually something I do use, makeup wise, on a daily basis. With some points they'll cost me next to nothing...what do you think girls, give them a try?


I haven't heard anything about the eyeliners yet, but from what I've heard the makeup is pretty good. I've heard the lipsticks are good.

Not a huge lipstick person, but bought both sets.

I "THINK" they should be good for the price we paid.  ..Especially with the value set price, that GOEAGLES code, and the free shipping.


----------



## blinded (Dec 10, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> _Kitchener_ has a Face Shop??? Aughhh my city sucks so much.
> 
> Isn't the Cat's line from Tony Moly discontinued? I heard really good things about the Cat pact but when I tried to buy it from the TM store in NYC they no longer carried it.


Hahaha! Yup, the Fruits and Passions store at the mall became TFS when they bought the chain. That's why I had no interest in TFS memebox. I'd already gone to the store and figured if I was interested I would just grab something there.


----------



## had706 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm kinda glad I'm not interested in today's sale because if I all 12 days were amazing id be in trouble!


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 10, 2014)

I was frustated of dealing with USPS tracking and decided to form a spreadsheet to keep track of tracking numbers and I realized I have 8 boxes in proccess, and 5 other boxes pending. Maybe Memebox not releasing so many boxes is a good thing for my wallet. I'll probably still buy one if something comes out.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

I swear, I was doing so well....And then today I grabbed the 15 Mememasks, and both lip sets.

What is wrong with me?

Is Memebox secretly some sort of test to see how to manipulate people into throwing their money at companies?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

what I don't understand is why the pandas were not in mcw4 or petit treasures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what I don't understand is why the pandas were not in mcw4 or petit treasures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd argue that they have to pay for them....But considering they could get them at wholesale for less than a few dollars I'd imagine...There is no excuse.  :lol:

They could have balanced out a couple really cute items that they paid a few dollars for, with all those other things. Blah.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'd argue that they have to pay for them....But considering they could get them at wholesale for less than a few dollars I'd imagine...There is no excuse.  :lol:
> 
> They could have balanced out a couple really cute items that they paid a few dollars for, with all those other things. Blah.


especially if one or more of the items they are carrying are being discontinued by tm...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 10, 2014)

I really like the Mememasks!!

And I havent tried the Shara Shara Beetox but I'm using the Finco Spot Solution from the Brightening box and it's amazing at getting rid of (and preventing) breakout.  If I see even a hint of a spot, I use this and it just... goes away... I love it.  And I thought for sure it was a gimmick and wouldn't work 

@@biancardi That email you got about no more (basically) Globals is disturbing.  I thought those would be a staple...  I'm... so sad to hear that.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I really like the Mememasks!!
> 
> And I havent tried the Shara Shara Beetox but I'm using the Finco Spot Solution from the Brightening box and it's amazing at getting rid of (and preventing) breakout.  If I see even a hint of a spot, I use this and it just... goes away... I love it.  And I thought for sure it was a gimmick and wouldn't work
> 
> @@biancardi That email you got about no more (basically) Globals is disturbing.  I thought those would be a staple...  I'm... so sad to hear that.


yeah, I am hoping that they change their minds on that one....

more memecustomers need to write in!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 10, 2014)

The globals are the originals. And I feel like they're the one thing we could rely on. I don't like them getting rid of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 10, 2014)

Holiday stuff is getting crazy around our house.  Tomorrow I have Brighten &amp; Correct/Wish Upon a Mask coming, and then next week Cleopatra/Empress, then no more boxes.  Honestly, I think that's best.  I keep reading of packages being stolen off of porches and doorsteps this time of year and I'm paranoid about things like that.

Unless Memebox releases some "absolutely can't live without" boxes in their current sales, I'm good until after Christmas.  Plus, I really should be spending my money on others and not myself (don't mean I have a problem with self-esteem and think I deserve nothing but coal in my stocking, but my spending money **is** finite!).


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 10, 2014)

I got one point for the feedback I gave back in November for Luckybox 9!! I feel like I can do some crazy shopping now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But nothing that tempts me at the moment... Let's see what Friday brings!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 10, 2014)

I just realised, it's only Wednesday... two more days to the weekend but that means 2 more memedays!


----------



## kira685 (Dec 10, 2014)

i read a few pages back that people have gotten UPS updates for their Wish Upon a Mask + Brighten &amp; Correct bundle.. anyone not get a notification but would expect to? i'm signed up for the UPS my choice thing, but no updates and I want it like yesterday lol. sadly, the updates i have gotten from UPS have been about my package being delayed because it's still on the truck =(


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 10, 2014)

I just bought more Meme masks.

Thank you @@biancardi for the code.

$22.50 for 15 hydro gel masks is pretty fantastic.

On a separate note, tomorrow is a big spoiler day!

We should see Mask and Brighten and also Christmas 1 &amp; 2.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever had their RM tracking number show as "delivered/final delivery" per Korea Post's system, when it never shows as having left Korea? I'm wondering if my Recipe by Nature value set was sent back to Memebox for some reason, because the tracking shows it was delivered somewhere in Korea (MA-PO) yesterday. I've emailed them about it, but I'm afraid I will have to kiss this one goodbye. I could cry, because that's my absolute favorite Korean brand and it's so hard to find!


----------



## WillowCat (Dec 10, 2014)

Hiya. Often a lurker, now a poster! Hi all!

I was going to ask about one of the items in the C&amp;T box but realised that it needed to be in the product review thread, but I can't figure out how to delete this post now, Oh well, will use this to say

Heeeeellllloooo!

Here's hoping Memebox gets better soon. I ordered Lucky box 12-14 and am getting nervous about what old warehouse stock will get shoved in them..


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 10, 2014)

Any updates on Golden Ticket prizes? Any big winners in the forum?


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 10, 2014)

Someone on fb won 3rd place - $70


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 10, 2014)

kira685 said:


> i read a few pages back that people have gotten UPS updates for their Wish Upon a Mask + Brighten &amp; Correct bundle.. anyone not get a notification but would expect to? i'm signed up for the UPS my choice thing, but no updates and I want it like yesterday lol. sadly, the updates i have gotten from UPS have been about my package being delayed because it's still on the truck =(


I've gotten no notification and there is no tracking in my account. The other weird thing is that my order says "Paypal Canceled Reversal" which I have never seen before. I am worried because this is my last bundle and the one I ordered for my birthday. I emailed, but no response due to the holiday backlog. :/


----------



## Daisuki (Dec 10, 2014)

December is the first mont that I have qualified for VIP status.. it's the 10th and I haven't recevied any email with special codes. Has MBox not sent out any codes for VIP this month?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 10, 2014)

@Daisuki  No, they haven't.  I don't know what is up with the VIP codes...

Christmas boxes!  My value set just got a label created for them - UPS My Choice just sent me a notification - expected delivery date is this friday (cross fingers)


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 10, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Christmas boxes!  My value set just got a label created for them - UPS My Choice just sent me a notification - expected delivery date is this friday (cross fingers)


OMG I'm so excited to see them! And I'm glad to hear that there's movement on the value sets for sure! :santa:


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

Ahh over 200 unread posts in here since I last popped in! You guys are on a roll!

I've been tirelessly trying to keep up with my reviews...seriously I feel like whenever I get ahead 500 more things show up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I told myself I wouldn't get lost on MUT for hours but instead work on the blog posts I've been putting off...but I'm break right now, so it doesn't count, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got my shipping notification for mask/brighten, and I'm SUPER excited. I was so let down by pouch essentials that I'm hoping these are extra amazing. I also have dirty gal and next best thing floating around in the universe somewhere. Hoping they make their way to me soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm staring at the TonyMoly "sale" and just don't understand it... the set of 5 "I'm Real" masks is ON SALE for $16?! That makes them $3.20 EACH?! They're 800 won each on TesterKorea. So no, Memebox. Just no.

Oh and I forgot to mention this before, but has anyone used the Seatree Syn-ake essence? I was using it for a week or so and it seemed to be working nicely, but then I started breaking out like crazy! It's such a bummer because I love the consistency and the scent, and it absorbs really nicely. I hate wasting a product that I had such high hopes for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 11, 2014)

Was it there before: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-collection/i-m-mascara ?

Or are we getting it for the 3rd day of Christmas? :/


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

I think this was mentioned on their IG post today? I wouldn't be surprised if it is the 3rd day of Christmas.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I think this was mentioned on their IG post today? I wouldn't be surprised if it is the 3rd day of Christmas.


I can't find it anywhere on IG but that wouldn't suprise me, too. Unfortunately...


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I can't find it anywhere on IG but that wouldn't suprise me, too. Unfortunately...


Yah my bad. Sorry! They mentioned the Im brush set.. I stopped reading after I saw Im since I am not interested in their brand. (Purely because I am not happy they are focusing on their brand instead of boxes) And assumed it was the mascara. Sorry!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Yah my bad. Sorry! They mentioned the Im brush set.. I stopped reading after I saw Im since I am not interested in their brand. (Purely because I am not happy they are focusing on their brand instead of boxes) And assumed it was the mascara. Sorry!


No need to be sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not interested in their brand either, but I assume that's what we'll be mostly getting during the 12 days of Christmas. If there are also new brushes, they'll probably be somewhere on the list as well *sigh*


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Dec 11, 2014)

So I just got home from a long day of work and I saw that CoffeebreakwithDani just uploaded a gift guide for Skincare Lovers on her channel. She's the one who turned me onto memebox and also her box was the first box I ever bought so I was so excited to see what korean products she would recommend in her video. Nothing. Not a single thing. Ever since she released her box she hasn't done another memebox unboxing on her channel at all. That just seems weird to me and I guess I'm just a bit disappointed.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, get the feeling the 12 days will be 12 days of Memeproducts...with the occasional free shipping or free gift if you purchase set item. They might do a New Year bundle that will ship at the start of the year but don't think there will be any other boxes between then.

Would like to see what's in the Christmas boxes before I commit any more money to memebox given the hit and miss boxes lately.

Talking of misses, Petite Treasures should arrive today or tomorrow I think...oh joy!


----------



## seachange (Dec 11, 2014)

And if there will be any boxes in the future, we probably will get a lot of these meme brand products in them.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

@@cfisher very belated naughty naughty. Was doing blogposts.

My Christmas boxes have left memebox... Probably get Saturday, sometimes get a delivery then, or Monday

And working out how:

12.50-10=5 lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher very belated naughty naughty. Was doing blogposts.
> 
> My Christmas boxes have left memebox... Probably get Saturday, sometimes get a delivery then, or Monday
> 
> ...


Hope it doesn't arrive Monday as I'm in Glasgow that day so would miss the delivery.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wonder what they will contain....


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

Absolutely no idea what will be in it but the Americans should get theirs tomorrow.

Not digging the 12 days tbh


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jane George You're like $60+ too late. But I'll consider that my pre Naughty, Naughty for today's specials.

Oh, who am I kidding. It's just going to be that I'm Mascara stuff and some silly USA Exclusives overpriced specials again, isn't it?

I'm starting to worry this 12 days thing will include a lot of branded item releases.

I just hope we get some more boxes and good value sets at some point, at least.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

Another items i never ever need again.... Mascara


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Another items i never ever need again.... Mascara


I just hope there's something else as part of today's specials.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

OK, just received my KoreaDepartment order which included a shara shara colour change lipstick - the green to pink one. The colour is a sludgy green (not a bright green like in the photo of the product). Its brand new and not past its expiry date so I now believe its the colour change properties rather than contamination or the lipstick going "off". I put a little bit on my lips and its turned pink (as it should) and tasted creamy so "think" its ok. Obviously if you lot don't hear from me again, I'm wrong but at this stage, I'm more inclined to think its the temperature differentiation that's caused the lipstick to alter colour slightly as its from a completely different batch than memebox stock too..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Alidolly I've purchased some of the color changing lipsticks from other brands before, mostly for gifts. The only issue I ever had was a green one that had a really off putting color. I don't recall which brand it was. But I do know it was ordered towards the holidays, because it was part of a care package for a teen girl.

So I do think it could be the temperature factor, and perhaps not stored properly before it was shipped out. I don't think I've heard of color issues other than with the green one. The one I bought was from a more popular brand as well, I want to say Innisfree or Nature Republic or something of the sort. 

Our mask box and brighten and correct arrive today. Whoever gets it first, I fully expect (if not demand) that you tell me how high I can get my hopes up. If the mask box is half as good as Dirty Gal and the brighten correct is half as good as Snow White, then I'm happy.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

I am hoping that the mask box is 110% better than the last mask box.  Memebox should be able to curate fantastic mask boxes!! 

this might be our last mask themed box too, based on how we aren't getting our favorite box series anymore....


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that the mask box is 110% better than the last mask box.  Memebox should be able to curate fantastic mask boxes!!
> 
> this might be our last mask themed box too, based on how we aren't getting our favorite box series anymore....


Yeah, I'm worried they're not going to that series anymore either, so I'm hoping they really wow us.

And....That last mask box was just so disappointing.

I feel like I have my hopes up too high by just hoping it's as good as mask box 4 or 5.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

my christmas bundle is on the move!!   It weighs 1.3 kg, which is 2.87 pounds.  Since box 2 is probably makeup (and light), I hope this means some nice skincare in box 1!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Man I'm disappointed I missed those boxes. I hardly have any skincare and needed some nice holiday makeup. I wish they'd release another set!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

I can't believe I'm going to say this....But I really hope they start the free sampling thing back up.

I miss my new free shipping sale items (Neogennnnnnn...Come back to meeeeeee). And I love the excitement of the ladies on here constantly getting surprise packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avaisdancing (Dec 11, 2014)

Uh oh. I just found out about MeMeBox... They seem to only have 1 box listed now (CutiePie Marzia). I dig 2-3 of the items but not sure about the lip pencil. I'm really new to this, how often do they release new boxes?! And how quick do they usually sell out? 

Ugh, like I need more beauty stuff...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am hoping that the mask box is 110% better than the last mask box.  Memebox should be able to curate fantastic mask boxes!!
> 
> this might be our last mask themed box too, based on how we aren't getting our favorite box series anymore....


There releasing a new mask box? or are you talking about the latest mask box that was released a bit ago?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There releasing a new mask box? or are you talking about the latest mask box that was released a bit ago?


It's the mask box that was released a while ago.

It shipped yesterday, so we should see spoilers today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> There releasing a new mask box? or are you talking about the latest mask box that was released a bit ago?


The Wish Upon a Mask box - it shipped out yesterday.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2014)

avaisdancing said:


> Uh oh. I just found out about MeMeBox... They seem to only have 1 box listed now (CutiePie Marzia). I dig 2-3 of the items but not sure about the lip pencil. I'm really new to this, how often do they release new boxes?! And how quick do they usually sell out?
> 
> Ugh, like I need more beauty stuff...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Memebox used to release multiple boxes 3 times a week.

That has changed in the past month or so and there have not been many boxes released recently.

However hopefully in the New Year they will begin to release boxes more frequently, but probably not nearly as frequently as they did in the past.

The CPM2 box on the site is not the best example of a Memebox. However there are a few items in it that people really like...The Tony Moly Appletox and the Hellabong toner.

As for the make up items, not sure about the quality.

Korea is known for it's amazing skincare, not make up.

That being said, it's always a personal preference.

And welcome to your newest addiction.

Once you purchase one box there is no turning back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avaisdancing (Dec 11, 2014)

^^

Thanks for your answers! Well, the packaging is adorable... I'm tempted to try this one just because it's the only box available right now!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

The Christmas boxes will probably reach me on Monday! Looking forward to spoilers of the boxes! Maybe I'll manage to stay strong and not look! Maybe! ^^


----------



## veritazy (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel like we will see the Mememask in wish upon a mask box. They might want to grab the opportunity to promote it. Man...

I just realized I might have missed a pretty box (xmas one). I didn't want #2 so hesitated and the bundle sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only now did I think of the box design and regret--slightly..


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Yay! My Next Best Thing has finally left customs and it at my local post office. Not sure if it will be out for delivery today or not. 

I keep telling myself I'm going to avoid the spoilers for the Mask/Brighten bundle and wait for mine to come. So then why do I keep checking here to see if anyone has it yet?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Yay! My Next Best Thing has finally left customs and it at my local post office. Not sure if it will be out for delivery today or not.
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm going to avoid the spoilers for the Mask/Brighten bundle and wait for mine to come. So then why do I keep checking here to see if anyone has it yet?


Ha, I'm doing the same thing. Dibt wanna be spoiled since mine come today but obsessively checking here! Crazy!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

So, I don't have Botox looking lips after using the Shara Shara lipstick so going to assume its fine. It does seem to be the green ones that don't travel well but will use it at the moment as actually a nice dark pink shade on.

So, predictions for day 3 advent - I'm thinking buy one, get one free on selected stock from the shop..

Any other suggestions? Lets have a mini sweepstake...winner gets to do a "butt dance" as my daughter calls it and wiggle her booty!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Yay! My Next Best Thing has finally left customs and it at my local post office. Not sure if it will be out for delivery today or not.
> 
> I keep telling myself I'm going to avoid the spoilers for the Mask/Brighten bundle and wait for mine to come. So then why do I keep checking here to see if anyone has it yet?


Oh good! I hope mine moves out of customs soon.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Oh good! I hope mine moves out of customs soon.


I looks like CP isn't scanning every step right now. Mine doesn't even say it cleared customs. It says it's processing in customs then the next scan is processing at my local office. I think there are two scans normally between those. Holiday rush=lack of scanning I guess.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

There is spoilers for wish upon a mask in the memebox addicts page. To me, it's horrible. No value at all, and just bleh


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 11, 2014)

Wish upon a mask and brighten and correct are on the FB memebox addicts page, not sure if I want to look...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Wish upon a mask and brighten and correct are on the FB memebox addicts page, not sure if I want to look...


Brighten and correct is great, so you don't have to worry about that one. But wish upon a time, I would look at if I were you. Just horrible. About 47$ value from memebox prices, more like 35-40$ value in retail, so for 29.99 I feel tricked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Hahaha! So much for not looking. As soon as I heard there were spoilers I ran to see them. I like Brighten and Correct, Mask depends on which varieties I get but it's kinda meh.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 11, 2014)

Could someone please post spoilers (at least a list of items) for those of us who can't access the FB group? Pretty please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Mask spoiler posted, B&amp;C coming up


----------



## Andi B (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Mask spoiler posted, B&amp;C coming up


Thank you! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

Wow, I actually don't mind the mask box.  Not a huge value, but decent variety, and stuff I will use and enjoy.  I think it's at least on par with the first few mask boxes that were primarily sheet masks...maybe better.


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 11, 2014)

i posted this earlier in the fb memebox addicts page, but just wanted to see if anyone else has any idea about the products i received....

Can someone please tell me why I received a box of Hope Girl products? The pink Memebox is some stuff that I got from the Memeshop, and the brown cardboard box are 3 Hope Girl products that I don't remember ordering...

are they a gift? messed up the orders? or products for me to review?








i received some cotton pads and a blusher from hope girl, along with the following pouch of hope girl items:







looks like an amazing package...hope girl products aren't that bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 11, 2014)

That looks like way too much product to be a free gift. Everything other people have received was one item. I'm guessing they messed up something.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm very happy with the Mask and B&amp;C boxes.  One seems to have a huge retail value and the other seems low, so since I got both I feel they balance out.  I will use ALL the products, and "value" is so relative anyway.

It's a happy MemeDay!

P.S.  One item in the Mask box.... wonder if we'll get a repeat in the Cleopatra box next week?  You'll know which one I mean.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Woohoo..,Christmas boxes have left South Korea! Dying to see what's in those...

Pumpkin / anniversary ships tomorrow (for some reason I thought it was the 9th it was going out..,wishful thinking).

Still waiting on petite treasure, dirty gal, hair salon and while u were sleeping restock to arrive. They are in the country (and not at my neighbours - though I have a parcel for him tonight lol!)

Forgot to add - Black Friday, apple Mojito and Milkydress order

Must resist any future spending..,.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm very happy with the Mask and B&amp;C boxes.  One seems to have a huge retail value and the other seems low, so since I got both I feel they balance out.  I will use ALL the products, and "value" is so relative anyway.
> 
> It's a happy MemeDay!
> 
> P.S.  One item in the Mask box.... wonder if we'll get a repeat in the Cleopatra box next week?  You'll know which one I mean.


If I got both then I would maybe look at it differently. But I only got the mask box, and I paid full price. I would rather have CPM2 actually. Dno why, but I just hate it.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> I looks like CP isn't scanning every step right now. Mine doesn't even say it cleared customs. It says it's processing in customs then the next scan is processing at my local office. I think there are two scans normally between those. Holiday rush=lack of scanning I guess.


Yah they are not. My boxes misses scans all the time. I have learned that if it is in local delivery facility that means it gets delivered that day.. Without the delivery scan. But my box is still stuck at "sent for further processing" stage. Hoping it will get to processed stage soon.

Funny thing since I was freaking out about the signature required on registered mail earlier. Turns out my mailman just ignore it and throws it in the community mailbox anyways. It's only when the mailbox ran out of space that he will take to the depot. Hahaha


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> If I got both then I would maybe look at it differently. But I only got the mask box, and I paid full price. I would rather have CPM2 actually. Dno why, but I just hate it.


And I totally understand your sentiment.  If I'd only gotten the mask box I think I'd be disappointed too.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

I only got the mask box, but it looks good to me. I will use everything in it so the value is there for me. Definately a variety of things in it.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I only got the mask box, but it looks good to me. I will use everything in it so the value is there for me. Definately a variety of things in it.


I agree. I got both boxes, but I'm only ever concerned about retail value being low if the box is just filled with crap. Mask actually has some nice stuff in it that I will definitely use, so I'm pleased!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, so I can definitely be excited about Brighten and Correct, but mask is somewhat of a toss up?

A lot better than I had hoped the responses would be, I'll take it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Andddddddddd, here's the UPS guy. Welp.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope the post office is just missing scans with the holiday season. My Tea Tree box is still showing "origin post preparing shipment" on the USPS tracking. It's been over two weeks since that box shipped and it doesn't usually take that long for my box to scan into the US. That being said, most of my boxes go through LA and they've been having their own issues too lately.


----------



## kira685 (Dec 11, 2014)

mascara117827 said:


> I've gotten no notification and there is no tracking in my account. The other weird thing is that my order says "Paypal Canceled Reversal" which I have never seen before. I am worried because this is my last bundle and the one I ordered for my birthday. I emailed, but no response due to the holiday backlog. :/


oh no.. my account shows the order as Completed, and it updated now to include tracking


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Thank you! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3
> 
> Wow, I actually don't mind the mask box.  Not a huge value, but decent variety, and stuff I will use and enjoy.  I think it's at least on par with the first few mask boxes that were primarily sheet masks...maybe better.


I agree!  the last box was horrible for me - I don't like two part masks, I am allergic to rose (......the vampire sleeping mask), the hair product was not for my hair type, I dislike any product that has the name dung in it &amp; creepy girl pictures (lol) and the only item I could use, the cucumber eye pads - they were dry cause it leaked all over the box.....

can you tell how much I hated the last mask box??  haha

this box has a low value, but I will use and enjoy all of the products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i posted this earlier in the fb memebox addicts page, but just wanted to see if anyone else has any idea about the products i received....
> 
> Can someone please tell me why I received a box of Hope Girl products? The pink Memebox is some stuff that I got from the Memeshop, and the brown cardboard box are 3 Hope Girl products that I don't remember ordering...
> 
> ...


I think it is a gift because that set was sold together a few months ago.   I think they just wanted to clear out stock.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey if anyone from Memebox is readin', I sure wouldn't mind a gift like that thrown in with my Wonder Woman box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha, I can dream!
Anyone holding out hope of a box today? I have about 10% hope and I'm clinging to it..


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm every excited about B&amp;C, I'm glad I let myself take a chance on it.  Too bad it's coming RM (like always) heehee.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

They have updated the 12 Days of Chistams calendar


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

I would love to have a code for xo memebox items in the global shop too! Something like 20% would be lovely, dear Memespies! ^^

I have been eyeing the eye shadows and lipsticks! ^^


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Oooh Gift sets.. what kind of gift sets??


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They have updated the 12 Days of Chistams calendar


but it isn't clickable yet....usually you can click on that day and it will take you to the specials.


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

They have not finished updating the site I guess!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> but it isn't clickable yet....usually you can click on that day and it will take you to the specials.


Probably still updating site. Hopefully with some good stuff


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Really hope its nothing exciting as just bought the new Peripera frozen pencil set from TesterKorea (I have the other items..except the hand cream) and ordered some Japanese sweets from JBox website.


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

I will buy the new peripera set soon too! I really wanted to buy it, so I reauested it from TK! Their service is amazing! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, so UPS delivered my value set, plus a package from this adorable sweets shop called Sugarfina.

It's been over half an hour. I've eaten a sample from about 10 types of gummy candies. Poked through every single variety and read the information card for everything, and checked the site to see what everything I don't recognize is. 

And I haven't even bothered to open either Memebox, not even for a glimpse. And the box is sitting 6 inches away from me.

This is not a good sign.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

@@cfisher Eh, I'd probably pick candy over memeboxes too. 

There is rose in the vanpir mask? Has anyone opened it and can you tell me if it's a really strong rose scent? I'm not sure why, but ever since I quit smoking I can't stand the smell of rose in my skin care items. I'm giving away my barely used super plumping jelly for that reason only. I also have a hand cream that made me feel a tad queasy when I used it because of the strong rose scent.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> Eh, I'd probably pick candy over memeboxes too.


:lol: I'm more interested in looking up specific flavors of things I haven't touched than seeing what's in these boxes.

This would have never been the case a month ago. Especially over a mask box!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> :lol: I'm more interested in looking up specific flavors of things I haven't touched than seeing what's in these boxes.
> 
> This would have never been the case a month ago. Especially over a mask box!


Open them boxes, I think you will like them!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this....But I really hope they start the free sampling thing back up.
> 
> I miss my new free shipping sale items (Neogennnnnnn...Come back to meeeeeee). And I love the excitement of the ladies on here constantly getting surprise packages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just received the THEOBROMa Premium Cacao Pack. It will probably be a few months until I get to it, but the pleasure of getting a free item far outweighed the happiness of receiving one of my paid-for boxes lol


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Open them boxes, I think you will like them!


I actually just started opening the mask box...Value doesn't impress me...But I am REALLY happy.



Spoiler



I love the mini Claypatra, and really want another mini sized one (to avoid hoarding the other one, hah)

And I really wanted the Purederm Kiwi pack, so I love having a full box.

The other stuff doesn't wow me, but stuff I'd use.



But maybe that's partially the sugar talking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've come to this conclusion. I'm content with it. It's decent, and I like that I'll use everything. But if I hadn't purchased this box and I saw it as a restock, I would not pay $30 for it.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

Why arent the gift set that are meant to be whats new today working? 

Glad you girls are happy with the box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got dirty gal today, and super happy with it! Really interested in seeing how the donkey oil works out. 

Any of you girls btw gotten breakout from the benton steam cream? I think it might be breaking me out. Either that or the banila co cleanse it zero..


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Has everyone else joined me in obsessively refreshing the page again? I'm liking the sound of holiday gift editions... at least if they're available to global I might have to order!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

so the gift sets aren't up yet?  I'm so confused just got home


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Add me to the list of people anxiously waiting to see what the holiday sets are.

I haven't refreshed Memebox though. No need to when I have you ladies to update me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Back to being obsessive compulsive on the refresh! Just want to see what's on offer...I will not buy, I WILL NOT BUY...

(Keep repeating.....)


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope they don't just mean the existing gift bundles already on the site.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not quite noon PST yet, so I'm guessing that's why the value sets aren't actually up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

The little kid on Christmas morning anxiously waiting still exists in us all I see!!!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

theori3 said:


> It's not quite noon PST yet, so I'm guessing that's why the value sets aren't actually up yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's funny to me that they updated the calendar before submitting everything.

But I definitely think they're just still working on everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

just so I know, if we're in usa and order from the global shop is there any coupons good to use other than a $5 affiliate code or golden ticket?  No more VIP codes for larger orders?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Why arent the gift set that are meant to be whats new today working?
> 
> Glad you girls are happy with the box ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got dirty gal today, and super happy with it! Really interested in seeing how the donkey oil works out.
> 
> Any of you girls btw gotten breakout from the benton steam cream? I think it might be breaking me out. Either that or the banila co cleanse it zero..


I've heard several gals  (on reddit ab) say the banila co cleanse it zero breaks them out something fierce, and if I can recall correctly, I've heard one or two say the same thing about the benton steam cream as well.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 11, 2014)

@eugiegenie Maybe it was a mistake, maybe it was a gift or maybe it was a review gift and they hope you review it so they can sell hope girl better? just a thought not sure if it's the right one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit* I quite love their products so enjoy!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 11, 2014)

So what would the 11th day be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

gift editions?! what?


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Someone won first prize in the golden ticket contest!

*Though noticed it's valid until March. Will there be 50 boxes from now until then? I hope so! And it's a code, so does that mean she fills her cart with boxes and gets what she gets or is it a multiple use code? Cause if there's a catch that it's one time use, that is sooooo shady.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Someone won first prize in the golden ticket contest!


Oh my gosh! So jealous! was it on the FB group? Congrats to them though!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

wow that's fantastic.  I was beginning to wonder if they were all worth 3 dollars.  sure wish it had been me tho


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I've heard several gals  (on reddit ab) say the banila co cleanse it zero breaks them out something fierce, and if I can recall correctly, I've heard one or two say the same thing about the benton steam cream as well.


Thanks alot!!! Will try and remove the banila co first and see if it helps. A shame cause it were so good!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

the brighten and correct looks pretty good.  at least its fairly filled.  I miss the old days when the boxes didn't require tissue paper to fill them out


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh, nice to hear there was a winner! What box was the ticket in? (Just out of curiosity).

Still no 12 days update! Keep refreshing but nada at the moment..


----------



## veritazy (Dec 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> So what would the 11th day be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> gift editions?! what?


Got a feeling they are grouping up things to sell as sets. Hopefully something fab.



juless231 said:


> Someone won first prize in the golden ticket contest!


Whoaa~ I've congratulated her. Pretty envious. I'd be happy with anything more than $3 in my dirty gal one cuz I already know the code after seeing it all over the place lol. Still waiting...


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

In My Green Food box


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

I did a search for "holiday" and a few sets came up.  are they new?


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

what did 1st place win?  I seem to recall it was huge amount but can't remember exactly


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

juless231 said:


> In My Green Food box


Thanks - ah well, didnt buy that one anyway so would never have been me lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She'll be dancing round the room though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just hope they release lots of boxes for her to spend it all on!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

She said it's for value sets too so that's good!


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 11, 2014)

Its for $30 off a box or value set and you can use it 50 times. I'm definitely not gonna be able to use it 50 times but I accidentally posted the code in the pic on Facebook so I hope whoever saw it can get good use out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel Congratulations! Another victory for the MUT community! I really hope no one uses your code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Why is it taking so long for them to post today's specials? I hope this means we have lots of great value sets coming our way in the Global shop.

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh that's awesome!! (About reusing the code, not the posting of the code!)
Congrats again! I didn't notice it at all till it was pointed out to you, so hopefully most didn't see it. I'd like to hope that people are honest enough to not use it and be jerks.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

oh poo where did you post that pic? lol I don't see it on Memebox's facebook page.  Sorry to be obtuse but I'm a newbie around here


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> Its for $30 off a box or value set and you can use it 50 times. I'm definitely not gonna be able to use it 50 times but I accidentally posted the code in the pic on Facebook so I hope whoever saw it can get good use out of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no...that would be a really crappy thing to do. You won fair and square. Get in touch with memebox and tell them your name and address, the box it was in and the code STRAIGHT AWAY so if ANYONE else tries to use the code, then they should be prevented from purchasing anything. Its your prize, so you enjoy it!!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Why is it taking so long for them to post today's specials? I hope this means we have lots of great value sets coming our way in the Global shop.
> 
> :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


Agreed!! I have places to go but am waiting for them to update! If I wait and it's all USA shop that'll suck...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Agreed!! I have places to go but am waiting for them to update! If I wait and it's all USA shop that'll suck...


The USA ones you can find by searching "holiday" and I'm hoping this means they're now working on the Global ones.

I hope they're as good as the other holiday value sets.

Another Elizavecca set sure would be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 11, 2014)

Basically everyone now knows what the code is  :blink:

Hope no one is a jerk. You won it, its yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Uh oh. Definitely let Memebox know! It's yours fair and square! 

And congratulations!!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

well luckily there are no boxes in stock that anyone can use them on.  So be sure to do what the poster above suggested so it only works from your account.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> well luckily there are no boxes in stock that anyone can use them on.  So be sure to do what the poster above suggested so it only works from your account.


If all the CP2 boxes vanish at once.

We know exactly what happened.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats! ^^


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

You deleted that photo from facebook but I keep getting notifications of people commenting on it... weird....


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

If I were you I'd play the lottery today too.  Your odds were astronomical to win that.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

While browsing with the search word holiday I found the CPM2 / All about brows value set still available not that I want it. Also saw products that I had not seen. Sometimes using the search box brings up stuff not on the individual tabs, weird.


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 11, 2014)

juless231 said:


> You deleted that photo from facebook but I keep getting notifications of people commenting on it... weird....


Is it definitely deleted? Cause I keep getting notifications also


----------



## Liv (Dec 11, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> Is it definitely deleted? Cause I keep getting notifications also


I can still see it


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

still no gift sets???


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my dirty gal box today


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

I still don't know what facebook page you all are even talking about


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> Is it definitely deleted? Cause I keep getting notifications also


If I click on the notification it just brings me to the main page, so it seems to be! It makes no sense! Maybe ask in the group if anyone is still seeing the image still? If they're still commenting? I would definitely contact Memebox asap though as well.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

Of all things for Facebook to glitch out on..


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats @@tamelthecamel for winning. So lucky!!!~ Also, I hope people are nice and not ruin your codes.

Also where are the gift sets, it's already past 1 pst.


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 11, 2014)

juless231 said:


> If I click on the notification it just brings me to the main page, so it seems to be! It makes no sense! Maybe ask in the group if anyone is still seeing the image still? If they're still commenting? I would definitely contact Memebox asap though as well.


I already did that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully they understand what I'm saying in my email


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jane George Well, don't leave us hanging. Are you thrilled with it? Was it everything you hoped it would be? 

:wub:


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thanks alot!!! Will try and remove the banila co first and see if it helps. A shame cause it were so good!


It's the worst when something you love doesn't love you back. On the bright side, it gives you an excuse to try other things! Maybe a cleansing oil will work for you instead!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George Well, don't leave us hanging. Are you thrilled with it? Was it everything you hoped it would be?
> 
> :wub:


Lol I do but I just wish there was a larger mud masks. Love the Mayo though...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> I already did that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully they understand what I'm saying in my email


Congrats on winning the big prize. That is so awesome. Hopefully Memebox will understand your email, it may be best for them to cancel the code and issue you a new one. Hope it works out ok and no one uses it.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Just lucky there is no new boxes except for CPM2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Less likely for someone to use your code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully Memebox will fix it for you.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

@@cfisher lol been an odd day. I sound really ungrateful but tbh can't wait to use it all.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

Not going to lie, I really want that pheromone body wash &amp; lotion.

It just sounds fun.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I do but I just wish there was a larger mud masks. Love the Mayo though...


It's funny, I kept almost buying the mayo thing in the shop. And I had 2 in my cart, but was waiting for VIP codes. And then I got two of them, in my two Dirty Gal boxes.

I would have loved a larger mud mask as well, or the entire set of 5. Those things sell for like 30 cents, they could have given us the whole set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@ChullBird The sale prices on those are so cheap, I'd probably grab one to reach free shipping. But I'm really curious as to what they smell like. 

Has anyone on here grabbed any of those items?


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope the sets pop up soon! I need to go to bed! ^^


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 11, 2014)

Day 3 is now clickable!


----------



## catyz (Dec 11, 2014)

so far just the US store items for today's releases...


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

They're up! SO GLAD I waited an hour and a half for US shop products that I can't buy!!
I usually don't care too much about the whole US shop thing, but doing these promotional days and getting us all worked up but leaving out a huge portion of customers is shitty.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's funny, I kept almost buying the mayo thing in the shop. And I had 2 in my cart, but was waiting for VIP codes. And then I got two of them, in my two Dirty Gal boxes.
> 
> I would have loved a larger mud mask as well, or the entire set of 5. Those things sell for like 30 cents, they could have given us the whole set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Let's hope they're not like the phermonik (or whatever they're called) sprays that came in the scent boxes awhile back. The one I got straight up smelled like vagina.

BUT this kind of stuff always fascinates me. The human body is SO cool. So I have a really hard time saying no to this kind of thing because it speaks to my inner biologist. I will cover myself in vagina scented perfume in the name of science.


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

Sets are up! I only see us only??


----------



## theori3 (Dec 11, 2014)

If you click promotions and then day 2, there are more sets.

ETA: there are global sets!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Seriously memebox!? What happened to the international sets or are we becoming 3rd class citizens?

Oh, oh...found them and not worth the effort...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 11, 2014)

ooohhh, I'm really tempted by that Secret Key set! Is this a good brand? I see it a lot, but no one seems to mention much about it.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

What a disappointment those are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

There are 3 global sets: ddung, vivito and secret key


----------



## juless231 (Dec 11, 2014)

There are a few global ones! I grabbed the SecretKey one. They don't have them under the promo calendar link though. It's under "what's hot" and if you search for holiday. 
All my complaining for nothing, haha! Not sure if SecretKey products are good, but I used a code and 15 memepoints so it was only $15. Can't beat that!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 11, 2014)

where are the global ones?? only us here..


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 11, 2014)

@stella-a thank you for the update, I think I am going to pass. The only thing I really need/want desperately is Mizon AHA/BHA Toner &amp; 8% serum.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 11, 2014)

the secret key stuff seem like small quantities.  Are they really worth the retail price it states?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@ChullBird If you happen to grab any, be sure to let us know all about them. If I end up grabbing one, I'll be sure to let you know if they smell like "vagina." If they do smell like that, I'll just offer to send you mine free of charge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The whole holiday 12 day thing looks like they may offer one USA Exclusives thing and one Global Shop thing for most days. 

There are global sets available, it just took them longer to put them up.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> where are the global ones?? only us here..


Look under international - what's new...there are only 3 sets so you can't miss them.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought secret key for twenty six and well happy.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 11, 2014)

And then I cried because my pheromone lotion and shower gel were being shipped from Korea and there was nothing else I wanted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

Not interested in the holiday sets...nothing I want or need so will pass today. Lets see what tomorrow brings...

Really want to see the Christmas spoilers though....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to grab the Secret Key set with a $5 off coupon.

I mostly wanted the pore pack and the yellow cream. 

But then I read the details......

Donkey Milk Hand Cream?...Berry scented?!

The body mist is Sugar Lemon, a scent I actually have a chance of liking.

And snail eye cream? At least I know I'll use it.

I'd ask @@Jane George for a Naughty, Naughty, but she grabbed one as well, don't think she can talk me out of this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And...Points.Totally doesn't count as spending, right ladies?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 11, 2014)

Picked up the Secret Key set because it had several things I've been thinking about buying anyway. Great price for all of it, with free shipping too! Stocking up now, because I'm going on a no-buy for the history books in January :/


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh man.,.. I wonder what the After midnight special is.. Gotta stay up tonight.. NOOOOO


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

I wanted the yellow to go with my pink cream and the mask... I love masks


----------



## veritazy (Dec 11, 2014)

So I was excited about the VIvito set for awhile. And then I see half of it is powdered items. No. I just want the lippie.

I'm crossing fingers that the Vivito cushion pact will be in Anniversary. Listen, Memebox, you don't want to mess that box up. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Dec 11, 2014)

just got the secret key set. love that brand!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I think I'm going to have to grab the Secret Key set with a $5 off coupon.
> 
> I mostly wanted the pore pack and the yellow cream.
> 
> ...


I want the hand cream and the body mist. BNK has the hand creams on 1+1 for around $8, must find the body mist to see what I want to do. I have points but I don't want the other stuff. Starting to wonder what exactly I'm holding on to my points for.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Oh man.,.. I wonder what the After midnight special is.. Gotta stay up tonight.. NOOOOO


Wait, What?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

blinded said:


> I want the hand cream and the body mist. BNK has the hand creams on 1+1 for around $8, must find the body mist to see what I want to do. I have points but I don't want the other stuff. Starting to wonder what exactly I'm holding on to my points for.


I would have grabbed that pore pack for around $10 if I saw it somewhere. I wouldn't have sought out the yellow cream, but I will be able to use it. I figure it's worth nearly $10 for me. So paying $10 for all the other things is great, really.

But not going to lie, it was the hand cream that pushed me over the edge. I have to go see what other ones they have on BNK though, I love my donkey milk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I actually used to buy Fresh's Sugar Lemon perfume a fair bit. And I've purchased sugar lemon and sugar grapefruit from a lot of brands. I REALLY hope it's a lovely scent.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wait, What?


From the meme box email... Restock possibly?

Btw I can do a naughty naughty if you want but it is a great deal. Now in a non buy until review points in


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Jane George said:


> From the meme box email... Restock possibly?
> 
> Btw I can do a naughty naughty if you want but it is a great deal. Now in a non buy until review points in


Oh, I missed that. Better go check now! 

Too late, I already checked out. It was a great deal though. No regrets.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Wait, What?


On the very bottom of today's email, it said after midngiht surprise. Check back in on December 12th 12AM midnight PST to find super, special offers you really, really don't want to miss. 

I don't know what it will be I will definitely be staying up to see. Just lucky that I only have 1 hr difference.


----------



## Fae (Dec 11, 2014)

Got the secret key set! It looks lovely! I have been wanting to try that mask! ^^

I hope my review points come soon! ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm too old and have a 3 year old, I can't stay up until 3am. Is this when I'm supposed to stomp my feet and get angry?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 11, 2014)

Blah, more junk I don't need, I want boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Hmmm.

Does anyone else feel like "special offers" means it probably won't be boxes?

Not that it will stop me from staying up and poking around to see.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 11, 2014)

good thing, it will be after my paycheck. If it is restock-I will try to limit myself to the Step by Step box. But if it's new boxes-goodbye savings.


----------



## Liv (Dec 11, 2014)

That after midnight promotion is perfect for me to actually see. It equals 9 am here in Switzerland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't got any of these set, wanted the secret key but then I thought same as last time they said free shipping on a special shop set and then I got a $29 customs bill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 11, 2014)

8am UK time so I'll have a wee look but really don't need any more products at the moment so unless its something super-duper "must have" then I'll pass. I'm seriously loving the Peripera frozen range though and trying to talk myself out of getting the Olaf suntan gel...no I probably don't need it (it was snowing here today!) but well, the packaging is just too cute not to own one little bottle...and maybe the pouch too (need something to keep the collection in dont I?).

Hmmmm.....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

so, it is tonight?  oh man, memebox.  kill me why don't you.

why couldn't you do this on a friday night?


----------



## Liv (Dec 11, 2014)

biancardi said:


> so, it is tonight?  oh man, memebox.  kill me why don't you.
> 
> why couldn't you do this on a friday night?


Probably because they didn't want to work late on a friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and @@cfisher how do you always have so many points to spend? I am sure yours secretly make out on your account and get many babies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 11, 2014)

home from work and catching up, wow was that all they offered for 12 days of christmas tonight, rather shocking ,money safe for me,


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

Liv said:


> Probably because they didn't want to work late on a friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh and @@cfisher how do you always have so many points to spend? I am sure yours secretly make out on your account and get many babies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahahaha I never used to, I really did just get all of my points at once. A lot of them were for box issues (missing box, missing shop order, missing items from other shop orders, refund for taxes I wasn't meant to pay).Memebox dealt with like 10 customer service issues all at once, that ended up being the majority of those points.

Doesn't help that sometimes when I go to buy things, I can't do them on my main account, because I refuse to place an order without a code, regardless of my points.

I guess I squirreled them away for a bit. And now I'm going through them like crazy.  :blush:

@@Lorna ljblog Here's hoping they really wow us at midnight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 11, 2014)

midnight what? my iPhone 6 broke under updates today and i had to call apple america to try and get the red screen off, they picked the phone up by courier and given me a straight swap new phone currently syncing new phone so not read any emails for the day yet, or any social network sites, is something happening at midnight i guess thats like 7 or 8am here in the uk, i can look over my coffee while getting ready for work ,ir do we have boxes coming ?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog In the email it said they have some amazing special offer for us at 12PST (it's 2:30PM PST right now). We have no idea what the offer will be, some are hoping for restocks (Okay, we're all hoping for restocks.) But I can't help but feel like "special offer" is going to mean something else. 

...Did no one get their Christmas value set today?


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 11, 2014)

@@cfisher If it is restocks of boxes, I really hope you get your Chocomania box.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 11, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> midnight what?


I made a countdown clock to make this easier for everyone to figure out: http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20141212T00&amp;p0=224&amp;fg1=740000&amp;fg2=360000&amp;msg=Mystery+Memething

Mods: that link doesn't go to a site I own.

I'm hoping that they've listened to pleas to have posted times for big releases and they're not going to squander the last drops of patience we have on a crap event.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 11, 2014)

Christmas boxes only shipped today


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> ...Did no one get their Christmas value set today?


They shipped in the middle of the night last night, so they're scheduled for delivery tomorrow. And there's no info card up on the site yet (I expect that these will also have an electronic card).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Lorna ljblog In the email it said they have some amazing special offer for us at 12PST (it's 2:30PM PST right now). We have no idea what the offer will be, some are hoping for restocks (Okay, we're all hoping for restocks.) But I can't help but feel like "special offer" is going to mean something else.
> 
> ...Did no one get their Christmas value set today?


all my bundles arrive tomorrow by dhl i will get them at 10 pm when i get home from work i imagine, oh but we all know if memebox say special offer they don't mean boxes more buy one xo memebox product get 2 free. i would say items or gifts as pose to boxes,

thanks for the heads up on the email ,how i see it is the way the cameleer is on the 9th.12th.16th23rd there are baubles and such i thought that may mean a box release day or a special day reveal and the others are just random filler products, but maybe I'm looking at the calendar to much and it isn't what they planned, lol


----------



## cfisher (Dec 11, 2014)

@@crazysweet Thank you, Still hoping to grab one. I still can't help but laugh at how during the restock it kept vanishing from my cart (and being replaced by Thanksgiving 4 and CPM at that!) and then when I finally nabbed it and went to checkout...It was sold out. ...Choco Mania, one day you will be mine.  :lol:

@Fanservied Ohhh, that explains it. I do think they'll have electronic cards as well, seems the norm with these boxes. I just hope they're really great, ...and not a bunch of leftovers. 

@@Lorna ljblog I never know with Memebox, so I'm trying not to look too far into it. But I feel the same way, and I have a feeling this will be some sort of Meme special....I hope that's not the case though.


----------



## athy (Dec 11, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I made a countdown clock to make this easier for everyone to figure out: http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?iso=20141212T00&amp;p0=224&amp;fg1=740000&amp;fg2=360000&amp;msg=Mystery+Memething
> 
> Mods: that link doesn't go to a site I own.
> 
> I'm hoping that they've listened to pleas to have posted times for big releases and they're not going to squander the last drops of patience we have on a crap event.


Thank you! I came on here to ask about the dodgy midnight time but you already made that nice link to help us all out xD

So tempted to get the secret key set for just the eye cream... My eyes seem resilient to anything I try to put on it..

But I should probably just head to the shiny new Sephora for some more samples before caving into purchasing something...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2014)

So I just got a repsonse re : missing white tint from the YET value set.

2 whole memepoints.

Oddly enough I am totally satisfied with this.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

I know for sure I'm not staying up til 3am EST. I just checked the time left on the countdown clock and felt exhausted just thinking about staying awake another 6 1/2 hours. Let's see if my internal alarm wakes me up for it.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

athy said:


> Thank you! I came on here to ask about the dodgy midnight time but you already made that nice link to help us all out xD
> 
> So tempted to get the secret key set for just the eye cream... My eyes seem resilient to anything I try to put on it..
> 
> But I should probably just head to the shiny new Sephora for some more samples before caving into purchasing something...


And the First Treatment Essence!  I remember that was the spoiler for the Office Essentials box and was the whole reason I bought it and then they didn't put it in!!  Now THAT made people grumpy.  Including me.  I want that magic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 11, 2014)

i just noticed on my shipping email that it actually states what is being shipped now! I'm not sure if it's for everything or only things out of the us shop, but it's lovely!!! Finally, i don't have to go digging in my logs to look up the order!

"We are sending you the tracking number for your order 1000714xx.

Product name: Hydrogel Mask 3 Box=15 pcs (US Ship)

Tracking number: 9405510200882427xxxxx

Shipping method: USPS Priority Mail

Shipping date: 12/11/2014"


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And the First Treatment Essence!  I remember that was the spoiler for the Office Essentials box and was the whole reason I bought it and then they didn't put it in!!  Now THAT made people grumpy.  Including me.  I want that magic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know - I was grumpy cat when that wasn't included because like you, it was the only reason why I bought it.  I did purchase it off ebay - and it is really nice.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

Just got the VIP email and it is seriously lacking


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

VIP emails are out, and they weren't worth waiting for. Not to potentially open up the US vs Non-US debate again, but memebox needs to do something to equal out the VIP perks. This month US VIPs have 3 coupons, non-US have 2. If there were good ones maybe I'd be bothered to complain, but there's no point.


----------



## moosie (Dec 11, 2014)

Haha, in their email they totally oversold how improved and wonderful this month's VIP program was, and when I finally got down to see the actual codes, I kept scrolling, thinking there HAD to be more than what I was seeing.  Yikes.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 11, 2014)

And it's all about pushing shop products and Memebox brand. No $5 off $30 that we could use on a box, no $7 off when you buy 2 boxes. It's not better, it's worse. How can they think this is better.


----------



## athy (Dec 11, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> And the First Treatment Essence!  I remember that was the spoiler for the Office Essentials box and was the whole reason I bought it and then they didn't put it in!!  Now THAT made people grumpy.  Including me.  I want that magic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I remember that too xD

They wouldn't do that again this time now.. Would they..? xD

Nah I'm not jynxing it! Go ahead and buy it LOL


----------



## biancardi (Dec 11, 2014)

cough cough


Get exclusive VIP only discount promotion codes
Get early access to new arrivals
Get discounts on new arrivals
Get priority on exclusive promotional deals

REALLY?  When was the last time we got those perks?  I don't care about the coupons - they totally suck.   But the above perks is what I really liked and I haven't seen those in a long time.


----------



## blinded (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, so I was just playing around with the XO items, and you have to pay shipping on each individual item? Since the code can't be used on sets/bundles that means you have to buy each one individually, but shipping on one eyeshadow is 6.99? Hahahaha!!!!! How is that possible?

ETA: International shipping on one mask is 6.99. And there's no free shipping over a certain amount in the global shop right? Wow. These coupons are terrible.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 11, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> And it's all about pushing shop products and Memebox brand. No $5 off $30 that we could use on a box, no $7 off when you buy 2 boxes. It's not better, it's worse. How can they think this is better.


Well, to be fair, the $5 off $30 are not VIP codes, they're available only through affiliates (of which there are many in this forum so they're always available to anyone on MuT).

But yes.  That is the crappiest set of "VIP" codes I've ever seen.  That $7 was a good one and they took it away.  Probably because there's no boxes.  And no 20% off because there's nothing to buy...  Maybe they *are* self aware...


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 11, 2014)

Wait, so, there's no VIP discounts on boxes for December? O.O what is this madness...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 11, 2014)

This seems like a progressive weakening of the VIP program to the point that when it ultimately disappears nobody will care. The VIP box pages on the Memebox site (in terms of the backend organization) are now stored in same section as dusty things like my empty haul of fame page. ahahah This could be just to keep it out of the way, but the page looks pretty much retired at this point. And why would Memebox do VIP pre-sales? Boxes sell out quickly with no codes and discounts, not even bundles. The company's has proven not to really be swayed by customers' demands/pleas, even when responding to them would be in their own interest. As long as they release few boxes I think they can get away with this.

That doesn't mean I'm happy about it. ahhaaha


----------



## athy (Dec 11, 2014)

I've posted Genie's spoilers for the Christmas boxes in the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-88



Spoiler



I'm decently happy I got them hahaha

Funnily enough the mirror came when I wanted to buy one, although I'm not sure about the shape of it..


----------



## Liv (Dec 11, 2014)

Christmas boxes spoilers are available on Facebook. I am not sad I missed out on box 1. It's not terrible or anything, it's just meh to me.

I was getting annoyed at Memebox for the lack of communication and the lack of boxes. Now is the first time I am really pissed - at them and at myself. I did everything to make VIP because of the points you got, the early access on boxes and because of the codes. This month we get nothing useful. It's almost a shame I waited for this mail.

They want to slowly but surely take down the program and judging by the codes we got, despite what they are saying, to me they are going to slowly take the boxes away.

Sorry for the rant but I needed to vent.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm actually a lot more happy with the makeup box and I didn't even want that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 11, 2014)

athy said:


> I've posted Genie's spoilers for the Christmas boxes in the spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-88
> 
> ...


AHHAAHAH I didn't see that--I posted photos in a new Christmas box thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135261-christmas-boxes-spoilers/ LOL



Spoiler



I'm pleased with these. I like the makeup box more than the skincare waaaah!


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> AHHAAHAH I didn't see that--I posted photos in a new Christmas box thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/135261-christmas-boxes-spoilers/ LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh no! xD

that's alright, double the exposure, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



same! I see the girls complaining about the purple eyeliner, and I'm just thinking... "Purple eyeliner sounds so interesting to me, I can't wait to try it out" XD


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

athy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> same! I see the girls complaining about the purple eyeliner, and I'm just thinking... "Purple eyeliner sounds so interesting to me, I can't wait to try it out" XD





Spoiler



Yeah, I'm kind of thinking "do we need another black eyeliner then"??? The only other color I could see for this box would be silver, but anything less than buttery quality in silver looks like trash, so purple is welcome. Even burgundy moist sparkly shadow is welcome--burgundy is pretty popular, at least for kpop boys (and who else would I take makeup cues from?). I kind of dig the way the curation theme worked out--I'd rather see attempts to go for it than a box that had zilch to do with holiday stuff.



edit: fixed quoted spoiler


----------



## starry101 (Dec 12, 2014)

Christmas Box stuff:



Spoiler



I'm really happy for the purple eyeliner. Purple is a great colour match for my eyes so I hope it will work well.

I do find it interesting that people are complaining that the skincare box isn't Christmas enough, but then they don't like the red/green nail polish combo in the makeup box. Memebox just can't win  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

@ end your spoiler tag too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@starry101



Spoiler



very true, i don't like the red green nail polish and i didn't expect the christmas things to be very christmassy xD

thank goodness as well - christmas colours just aren't nice, haha.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

athy said:


> @fanserviced end your spoiler tag too!


bahahahaah we still have 2 hours until whatever memebox is doing and I'm already a mess. I should probably just give up and sleep. ahahaha

Meme-K makes nail polish. ha No doubt this will pop up at some point.

Meme-K has also done something interesting--they've made the otherwise copyable text on their pages locked so you can't copy and paste it. ahahahah Is this WHOLE thing a plot to get a bunch of beauty fans to learn Korean? In reality you can still copy and paste; you just have to view the page source. Try protecting that, Memebox.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

Guys instead of posting your opinions on the christmas boxes in this thread...you know you can post them in the spoiler thread...without having to hide it, right?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Just noticed global 14 is on the site.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Just noticed global 14 is on the site.


oooh the best global evar!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Aaaaaand it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

When I read that, my heart skipped a beat. Then I saw what was in it. Meeh. But hey, it's a box and at least they restocked something.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

That was my favorite global, the only one I bought two of. Threw away the mascara though!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

Does that mean there is going to be a restock of boxes?!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

figures I take a long bath and do all sorts of masks and peels thinking I'm passing the time until 3est and I miss a restock!!   grrrr

BTW does anyone else go into there treasure trove of products - pull things out and use them w/o looking up the directions first?  I'm always too lazy to go look until after I use them.  Luckily tonight I didn't use a foot scrub on my face lol.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Does that mean there is going to be a restock of boxes?!


The fact that this restock happened so randomly and about two hours before the announced event makes me think that said event won't be a big restock of boxes.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

And how do you guys remember what was in each box?  Especially the global.  I don't know what came in anything I've gotten so many I guess


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> And how do you guys remember what was in each box?  Especially the global.  I don't know what came in anything I've gotten so many I guess


I had to google it.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

14 is the mask box if I remember correctly. The one with all the sheet masks. I can remember some boxes if they are particularly good


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

I think this is where the boxes are ultimately heading: http://us.memebox.com/new-restocked-boxes

It's not linked to a menu item yet, but the page title and fact that all of the new stuff from today is there is a good hint.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked it up on youtube - wow I forgot how memebox used to spoil us in the not so distant past.  The mini sized boxes we get these days with usually no more than 5 products sucks.  I was shocked to see a 4 pack of masks count as 1 of 8 items (and there were 2 - 4 packs in that box).  Boy how things have changed


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I remembered 14 because I loved it. I only remember a few that really stood out. I'm up to 101 now, I don't know what's in hardly any of them, lol. Too. Much. Stuff.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I viewed it again, and I partially retract my statement. It's better than I thought.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gellin restocked.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gellin' is back


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Just gellin...


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

just gellin is available


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh good, its not just me that thinks the VIP "privilages" are a joke! Like I'm going to spend over $150 on their site these days in one go..and why do international have to spend $100 more than their US friends to qualify? Again, not angry at US peeps but at Memebox for alienating international customers yet again.

Christmas boxes - hmmm, nothing that makes my heart sing. Think memebox and I will be parting company..


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think I got just gellin, but doesn't look too great on youtube


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I think Just Gellin' looks alright. There are a couple of things that are pretty great, most of them not so much.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I have that brown bottle of peeler, but I'm not thrilled with it honestly.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

So what ARE the current coupon codes (not specific codes, but like $5 off $30 or free shipping over $50 or what?) Also I've heard people say the VIP codes are a bucket of meh, but I haven't heard anyone say what they actually got codes for. If there are restocks, I need to be ready!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I miss the days when once a box shipped, they showed all the contents.  Now they don't


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

I managed to grab Just Gellin--that was the one that got away!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats on nabbing it.  I don't think any of the restocks will be plentiful.  Just a handful probably.  But I'm still hoping to snag a few I've always coveted, like SkinCare


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

$15 for 5 eyeliners isn't bad at all. Neither is 15 hydrogel masks for $30.

Wait, am I actually considering buying Meme-products instead of boxes? *slaps self*


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I would go for Skincare.  Or Superfood...  Ooo... Or Moisture Surge!  Or Brightening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

VIP email - sans codes

Here are some of the beauty benefits you'll get this month:

1. Save 10% on Shop USA orders above $50 (limit 4x use)

2. Save 10% on INTERNATIONAL Shop orders above $150 (limit 2x use)

3. Save 15% on all XO MEMEBOX orders above $50 excluding value sets and bundles (limit 5x use)


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

so none of the codes is for boxes really?


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't get the VIP e-mail yet. Please tell me you're joking about those being the codes this month. _Please_.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

The codes are crap.

Edit: It's not a joke.  They're that bad.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope that's it - utter doggie do IMHO. No codes for boxes at all


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

uh oh they took away the restocks


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

The VIP email is shockingly crap that I've reread it 6 times in bed . And think the cold weather in the uk has done my brain in . So it shop only products and I have to spend over $150 so not gonna happen


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 12, 2014)

(I liked that you shared them, not that the codes are so terrible. thanks)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Ooooh the page disappeared.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

But then again, they haven't really had that many boxes have they so what's the point...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

Has memebox gone

Down for anyone else


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

And the site is down.  Restocks, you think?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Yep it's down.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah down for me too - hoping they are loading lots of  boxes lol


----------



## Bompenzi (Dec 12, 2014)

Memebox site is crushing again. It is always like that for me when there is restock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

The only sad thing about that is that it's restocks.  Not new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cant they see that we only want boxes?!  They don't even need a shop!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know why I'm so hoping for boxes when there are no codes for them.  I used to do so well and now with shipping on every box it gets astronomical to buy several


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

Urgh Memebox needs to beef up their servers if they're going to keep holding back on boxes. The site is down due to super heavy traffic. This happens every time now. Sigh.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 12, 2014)

gah, I don't know if I have it in me to refresh for the next hour or so. All I want is Coffee Break with Dani!! I know it's a long shot, but I NEED it lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Probably removed the restock as THAT was meant to be the exciting news at midnight PST ...2 boxes restocked (one sold out almost immediately).

Yawn...

I've got my $7 off shipping code from my 4th prize thing but once I've used that (or not), I can't see me buying any further Memeboxes....or products from their store. VIP is a joke so won't be making that next month (not worth the effort either). Will spend at testerkorea and get my discounts their instead I think.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

didn't she have 2 boxes?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't think that even Memebox staff can get into the website when the server is down--this isn't strategic, it's due to their poor planning.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Nope just 1. I wish she'd do a second!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 12, 2014)

Bompenzi said:


> Memebox site is crushing again. It is always like that for me when there is restock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 While we are waiting for the memebox site to go back up, I must say your four legged friend is so adorable! I have a huge soft spot for maltese cutiepies...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

They need to take some of their startup riches to bump their servers up! This is dumb!


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

Full price:

6 lipsticks x 8 = 48

2 tints x 7 = 14

6 crayons x 7= 42

5 eyeshadows x 6.50 = 32.5

4 blushes x 7 = 28

2 Time on My Lip x 12 = 24

1 Pony palette x 18

1 Chosungah Peachy Glow Pact x 32

1 box Mememask x 15

= $253.50

5 coupons w/ $50 minimum purchase = $250
15% off of $253.50 = $38 saved

They gave us enough coupons to buy the entire XO Memebox line for $215.50. _How nice of them._


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I don't know why I'm so hoping for boxes when there are no codes for them.  I used to do so well and now with shipping on every box it gets astronomical to buy several


It stinks!  And the only time you can use the $5 code on a box is if its a more expensive one! And with crappy VIP codes... Well, I think a lot of us will lose our VIP status soon (for whatever that's worth) because there aren't any boxes and who wants to spend $200 on outrageously overpriced memeshop stuff?!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

The VIP program is utterly worthless now!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm REALLY hoping that the VIP codes will go back to "normal" next month, these are such a joke.

In regards to the USA for Global Shop coupons...I think we need to keep in mind that those shops are entirely different. It makes sense for them to do better coupons for the USA shop, because of how inflated their pricing is, at least we can get some great deals on the Global shop. I just wish they had given us a free shipping code on $30 or something. Even the free shipping on $70 code is far better than the 10% off %150. Blah.

As far as VIP's getting different points....That's completely not okay.

....I took a nap. Bring on the restocks.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

These must be the boxes that were returned or were hiding in a corner of their warehouse, there seems to be so few when they restock. Should be called "refound" or "returned", not really a restock so much.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm beginning to see no reason to shop at memebox. Very few boxes (and what they do release are often meh), overpriced own products and expensive shipping when there isn't a free shipping code, discounts that are virtually useless, short use by dates, server issues...need I go on?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Well it is nearing the witching hour of midnight, maybe they're loading pages now. I just want the Rose box, it's the one that got away!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Restock definitely does make it sound like they have a reasonable amount of them, doesn't it?

Such a tease.  :lol:

@@GirlyGirlie was just shipped a second Rose box after having issues with hers, so I think there's a good chance they have more for a restock. I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

No worries girls the only box up is cpm2 . Gellin and global14 removed


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> No worries girls the only box up is cpm2 . Gellin and global14 removed


Oooooooh.

Sounds like we do have a restock coming then.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe Restock definitely does make it sound like they have a reasonable amount of them, doesn't it?
> 
> Such a tease. :lol:
> 
> @@GirlyGirlie was just shipped a second Rose box after having issues with hers, so I think there's a good chance they have more for a restock. I'll keep an eye out for you!


Thank you! Maybe she'll end up with two and I can buy one.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

See - told you the restocking of the two boxes was their big surprise lol!!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

wow! I'm a VIP! Yay to useless perks! 

Sorry I'm poor. Memebox, give us points or free shipping instead. Will be grateful and not complain about the fact that the codes came 2 weeks into December.

Also restocks are always impossible for me. Why am I here. It's a rainy day here too, and I don't feel the party going (referring to the VIP email).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

For the past 39 minutes only cpm is up on the site nothing

Else


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I always wanted one of those iope boxes.  I guess we wouldn't get so lucky as to get some value sets?  That would sort of help with the shipping costs


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't even get on the site!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

OMG2 and pumpkin are up.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

Global 17, OMG 2,, K style 2, whole grain 2 and pumpkin is back. Guess it's restocks tonight.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

All the boxes but not good ones http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

@@cfisher GET YOUR CHOCOLATE [email protected][email protected]!!!!

Hahaha sorry for yelling at you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just really want you to get your box.

Moisture surge is back for those interested.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 12, 2014)

Any you guys would suggest for a newbie to all this? Interested in skincare, not makeup, primarily. Thanks!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/new-restocked-boxes

Rose, Step by Step!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> Any you guys would suggest for a newbie to all this? Interested in skincare, not makeup, primarily. Thanks!


This one: http://us.memebox.com/new-restocked-boxes/50-step-by-step-skincare


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

@krystynlowe its the rose box!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

dangit can't tag her.

but i did get Moisture Surge!!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Omg omg so many boxes!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes

Restocks are over the roof but I can never reach the checkout page lol TwT


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Got rose and chocolate mania, considering a few others ahhh so many! My heart is pounding, so I'm taking a break to write this, lol


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

it's not as bad as Black Friday. The website isn't crashing like crazy


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn it I want rose! Can't get on!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't make it through to the checkout page. I'm going to take this as a sign that I shouldn't spend my money.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't get into the damned site...all the restocks will be gone by the time I do anyway so what's the point?


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Memespies, The Next Best Thing PLEEEAAAASSE


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I can't make it through to the checkout page. I'm going to take this as a sign that I shouldn't spend my money.


lol ikr.

well even if i checkout now it will be backordered for sure...anyone successful grabbed any?


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

If I can get through I want to snack Chocolate Mania! Considering others but I really shouldn't spend more than one box right now.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

Dammit. I set an alarm for this and I can't even get on the site. *pouts*


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Dammit. I set an alarm for this and I can't even get on the site. *pouts*


We're all in the same, crowded, painful boat. The Titanic. Looks like we should have been watching out for icebergs instead of Chosungah Tangle Ice, but whatevs, no regrets.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Damn it I want rose! Can't get on!


I seriously almost put it in my cart for you and then I was like Nooo shes watching! Haha!  I checked out with one box so fast.  just in case.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

havent seen Next Best Thing but Moisture Surge and Step by Step skincare are GREAT boxes, imo.

They're available.  So is chocomania as far as I can tell.

Of course I'm biased about Moisture surge because I love the Vita stick and all that Original Raw...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I give up it won't load on my phone or computer!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow the site is soo slow. I want to buy a restock but the site won't load. Anyone got lucky?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> We're all in the same, crowded, painful boat. The Titanic. Looks like we should have been watching out for icebergs instead of Chosungah Tangle Ice, but whatevs, no regrets.


lol this is one of the most ridiculous things I've done in awhile...but omg I just want step by step.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

Memebox, for the first time in over a month I am _begging to spend money on you_. Please let me in!


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes Step by Step is amazing! I love every sigle item in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I got a Moisture Surge box but that's it.  It's down again now but I have a page that I can look at.  Even Skincare Elixirs and Blackheads No More and FFOT 4 is there.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Dumb!


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 12, 2014)

Not that i'll ever be able to get in, but any suggestions for a good box for footcare while I'm pretending?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm giving this about 5 more minutes before I take my butt back to bed. My cats are sitting here staring at me like "wtf are you even doing right now?"


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I think most foot cares have been good.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> Not that i'll ever be able to get in, but any suggestions for a good box for footcare while I'm pretending?


Foot Therapy


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Whole Grain 2  and Cafe Box are the only ones for sure sold out that I can see.  I'm afraid to touch my page for fear of losing out on seeing which box I might want to try for next. Haha!


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 12, 2014)

dog literally has all four legs on my laptop and is sighing heavily at me.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> Memebox, for the first time in over a month I am _begging to spend money on you_. Please let me in!


Gotchu beat, girl. It's been since August for me.

Not that it's a contest.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

This is ridiculous - cant even get to see the restocks never mind purchase one! Complete waste of time.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooo....I wanted cafe too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Rose and Moisture surge aren't meant to be.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

Rose is still in stock. Don't give up.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

On my page both Rose and Moisture Surge are still there.  But who knows what has happened while we are all stuck here waiting... 

I wish they'd put up Superfood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

If I get a chance to grab them... what would people say about step by step skincare vs. brighten and correct? And maybe throw Skincare Elixirs into the mix.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Good luck ladies on snagging a box...off to do something more productive with my time...like watch paint dry (literally as daughter wanting her face painted this morning). I've had it with memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@crazysweet Thank you so much!! I've been fighting for the Choco Mania ever since you pointed it out to me.

I'm not letting this baby go. Cafe box already sold out on me, but Choco Mania is holding on by a thread.

Here's hoping Memebox goes up long enough for me to hit checkout. 

I hope you ladies are having better luck than me!


----------



## julieannka (Dec 12, 2014)

I give up, I got them in my cart but it won't let me check out.  So much aggravation for nothing, I should just go to bed.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't be bothered with their site atm... Gonna buy boots star gift instead


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, so frustrating for everyone!  Their servers suck!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

I was up this late for other reasons (end of semester term papers...) but now I'm trying to extend getting ready for bed as long as possible to keep reloading the site. And I can't even get the box page to come up, much less the cart.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

I managed to get the box page to load a minute or so ago... Chocomania and Rose are still in stock!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I cant even get the site to load.  I managed to get them in my cart 20 minutes ago and nothing sinc.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

The worst part is knowing I have items in my cart but that Memebox doesn't code any sort of holding time so someone could be lucky to get through and snag them right out of my cart. /sigh


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow, set my alarm to get up an hour early and instead of instead of Meme being late, as usual, they begin early. But it doesn't matter anyway because it's not like I can even get on! I find this quite humorous. I'm going to make coffee...


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm having a bit more luck with pages loading now... keep trying, ladies!


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

I bought Chocolate Mania on the last restock on BF and I love it!

There is no box I really really need nor want, appart from Skincare and The Next best thing


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I got into my gummy candy stash.

I've never been a stress eater before.

Look what Memebox is doing to me.

This is not normal. It's official. I have a problem.  :lol:


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

Yay I finally just got through to the site for the first time in 20 minutes, but still can't check out.


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

Has anyone successfully purchased?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm done with this ridiculousness. I'm just getting annoyed...which in turn  just annoys me for being annoyed.

Good luck ladies, I hope all of your memebox dreams come true. Lord knows they'll all be sold out by the time I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Just two out of stock. But no new boxes so I don't think I'll grab anything


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I got to the login page and them bam, no!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Solstice said:


> Has anyone successfully purchased?


I have, and I believe a couple of other people on here have as well.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

They're down for maintenance!!!!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

Now I'm getting a "we're down for maintenance" message.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I got one right at the beginning. But I haven't been able to get back on.


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

When the site has crashed before, how long before it was back up?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok...so now I can see the boxes, but can't add any to purchase!?


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe they're adding more! I'd love to grab smile care... wishful thinking, haha


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Server Down For Maintenance


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

I got omg 2 at the very beginning but can't manage to get anything into my cart since


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

I was beginning to consider luckybox 10 when BAM down for maintenance


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

which ones were sold out so far?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

And...the site is down again. Well, that was worth it.

There's probably 3 boxes of each for sale and everyone and their cat is trying to buy them...at the same time.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

You'd think this sort of response would signal to Memebox that we're here for the boxes, not for shop items.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Whole Grain 2 and Cafe were sold out


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 12, 2014)

I managed to get two at the beginning as well but i bought them individually for fear not being able to checkout...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

My cat is way smarter than that, he'd never engage in this crazy!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

I just got back in but it doesn't seem like anything got sold out.

Cafe sold out.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Still no next best thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Site is working for me now, though it did log me out (I think memebox must have rebooted)


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

It's working!!

I grabbed Chocoa Mania. I didn't even think I really had a chance.

:wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

@@crazysweet I owe you, Girl!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

Damnit Chocolate Mania sold out


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

Congrats, @@cfisher, I know you were hoping for that chocolate one!


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Chocolate Mania is now sold out


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> It's working!!
> 
> I grabbed Chocoa Mania. I didn't even think I really had a chance.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Ended up grabbing brighten and correct  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Got 3 boxes total, I think I'm good--and glad I didn't spend my points on the Secret Key set earlier today!


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

processing order....

if you get to that step is it always successful?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh wow. Now I feel bad that I took it from another MUT lady.

I actually grabbed the last one? Wow.

@@Krystyn Lowe Did you get your Rose box and Moisture Surge?!


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't find a fecking valid coupon!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Step by Step and Rose Edition are gone now, too.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Btw, Rose and Step by Step are now sold out too


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

so i have step by step on my order and it is processing while it looks sold out.

this will be interesting


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Seriously pissed off..had step by step in cart, got to Paypal page then back to site and it had sold out...that was the only box I was after and had used my code. I've had enough...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Liv said:


> I can't find a fecking valid coupon!


No codes working for me. I tried at least 10!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 12, 2014)

Eh @@cfisher don't feel bad. You've been waiting for that box longer than most of us. And I don't really need it. It's more frustrating that I sat around and refreshed the page for 40 minutes just to get to the "pay with paypal" button and then it say "sold out" right as I hit that.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

The $5 off codes don't work on $23 boxes anymore (since they only add up to $29.99 with shipping) :/


----------



## ilynx (Dec 12, 2014)

Waiting for Moisture surge to sell out so I don't spend - Aaah!


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

Step by Step is sold out. right out of my cart. Gdi. got Luckybox #10, Moisture Surge, and Thumbs Up (the good one). Used the Memebundle3 coupon because nothing else is available.

probably will regret this purchase in the morning and ask to cancel everything but moisture surge.

too early in the morning to care.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess the fact that no coupon is working for me is a sign that I should not purchase Luckybox 10. I'll hope for a future restock of The Next Best thing or I'll hope for new boxes in the next week (Venom, venom, venom venom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@bluetinfuna I had given up on it, and then my page automatically refreshed and sure enough it let me checkout. Now I can't browse the other boxes.

They really need to do something about this. Who wants to deal with this for every restock?!

@@Bunbunny A lot of people go crazy during restocks (been there, done that), but they don't actually allow people to cancel restocks.

Which is a shame, since lots of people would really want the boxes that others want to cancel.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

theori3 said:


> The $5 off codes don't work on $23 boxes anymore (since they only add up to $29.99 with shipping) :/


That's so annoying! They were working just before that. I bought my Chocolate Mania on BF with a $5 off code and it worked.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking at this page full of boxes reminds me of when I first started buying Memeboxes in June and was overwhelmed by the sheer number of options! Of course, these will probably all be gone by tomorrow, but it's still nice to see so many up on the site.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I used the GD419 Golden ticket code for $3 off. Or at least I think that's the code. It's not an affiliate code so it's okay to post it, I think. But it's one time use and it has to be on a box, I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

Sold out:step by step, rose, whole grain, chok mania and cafe. There are a lot of boxes available


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

was pinkaholic good?


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Liv said:


> That's so annoying! They were working just before that. I bought my Chocolate Mania on BF with a $5 off code and it worked.


Yeah, they still seemed to work last month on $29.99 purchases. The fact that they don't anymore is absolutely frustrating... :angry:

But also incentive to not impulse buy so much, so there's that...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Site down again so guess I'm not going to be using that code (they've probably removed it now anyway as I attempted to use it). Past the point of caring now. Off to read a barbie story and watch peppa pig


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

@@cfisher I got Rose and Moisture Surge! Damn that ws stressful!! Glad you got choco mania !


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe Oh thank goodness! I was so worried you missed out on Rose. By the time I checked out and went back to check, Rose was gone. I was hoping you swooped in and snatched it up. Congratulations!!!

I hope everyone else is having some good luck. I was shocked at how few boxes were sold out by the time the site worked for me again.

I think that was my last chance with Cafe Box. After my Cafe Box decided to just slip right out of the package, and two restocks where it went out of stock before I hit Checkout....It clearly was not meant to be.  :lol:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I was so rushed I forgot a code, what a derp!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Watch them cancel, always worrisome since I may have got the last one! Don't do it Meme!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was so rushed I forgot a code, what a derp!


Are there any codes we can use now? 

I think we grabbed the very last Rose and Choco Mania. Guess we're both at risk of cancellation. Yikes.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was so rushed I forgot a code, what a derp!


Probably a good thing because they would have sold out while you were typing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was so rushed I forgot a code, what a derp!


But you probably would have felt worse if you tried to add a code and lost a box while you did! Happy to see you got Rose and Moisture Surge!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Watch them cancel, always worrisome since I may have got the last one! Don't do it Meme!


Ohh no, I forgot about that possibility :wacko:


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

my order has been processing for a long time now.

i suppose that's a bad sign?


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

@@theori3 So right, I am going to hold back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone remember Tammy that won the first prize on the Golden Ticket Giveaway? I cannot remember her name on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But be careful girl, your code is working for others. I tried to use it and I could apply it to my purchase. Of course I am not such a jerk that I actually used it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Are there any codes we can use now?
> 
> I think we grabbed the very last Rose and Choco Mania. Guess we're both at risk of cancellation. Yikes.


I was just gonna use a blogger code since it was over 30.00.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Liv said:


> @@theori3 So right, I am going to hold back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone remember Tammy that won the first prize on the Golden Ticket Giveaway? I cannot remember her name on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But be careful girl, your code is working for others. I tried to use it and I could apply it to my purchase. Of course I am not such a jerk that I actually used it.


I would HOPE if anyone used in, Meme would cancel and ban that person. Can't believe she posted it, ouch!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Liv said:


> @@theori3 So right, I am going to hold back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Anyone remember Tammy that won the first prize on the Golden Ticket Giveaway? I cannot remember her name on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But be careful girl, your code is working for others. I tried to use it and I could apply it to my purchase. Of course I am not such a jerk that I actually used it.


Oh no, I hope people aren't using it up :/ That's terrible.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Solstice said:


> my order has been processing for a long time now.
> 
> i suppose that's a bad sign?


I think they process for a while...anyone know?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I was just gonna use a blogger code since it was over 30.00.


Oh, wow. I am so slow. Derp, you got two boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I bet she's happy tonight. I think it was a 30.00 purchase like 50 times. Would she have to do separate purchases?? What a pain if so. They should've just loaded all the points in her account to use however.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Oh no, I hope people aren't using it up :/ That's terrible.


I hope so too. I was just curious to see if Memebox did something about it but it doesn't seem so...

I feel so bad for her because not everyone has a conscience (especially on that Facebook group). I fear Karma way to much, especially right before my exams ^^


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't believe how many boxes they restocked with so little lead up. As people have theorized before, it really does seem to be the over-hyped events and boxes that are blah, and the under-hyped ones that turn out great.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Part me of me wants to hope that Memebox does something about that whole code thing. But I have this fear that they're going to be like "Well, that was a dumb move on your part. Good luck!"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I can't believe how many boxes they restocked with so little lead up. As people have theorized before, it really does seem to be the over-hyped events and boxes that are blah, and the under-hyped ones that turn out great.


Yes!

This is the sort of thing they should have announced weeks ago! Something for us to be excited about!

Not some tiny little mention of a surprise offer at the bottom of a last minute email!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 12, 2014)

Those 50 uses would go awfully fast if several people are using them... I have an awful feeling that the winner is going to miss this whole restock, and then be able to buy zero boxes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

@@theori3 Hence my hope for the Anniversary box. I really hope it's the best box ever curated by Memebox. Hope dies at last  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@cfisher, I hope you get your Chocolate Mania. I got it on Tuesday and I love it so much. I am not usually a fan of fake chocolate smells but everything in there smells like legit chocolate and not so sweet which I really enjoy.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

Restock boxes takes a day or two to move from processing to ready for shipment.

yikes, I am hoping Memebox will fix it for her.. I hate to be devil's advocate, there's no way she can buy 50 boxes by end of March. Such a short time and barely any boxes to buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though I do think it should be up to the winner to choose who can use her code and who couldn't. Those who use it to their benefit without her permission is just bringing bad karma to themselves.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Those 50 uses would go awfully fast if several people are using them... I have an awful feeling that the winner is going to miss this whole restock, and then be able to buy zero boxes tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That would suck, I'd cry. I bet anything someone has used the code. People are jerks sometimes, but I hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

was whole grain 2 any good?


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

To be honest, I would have never posted the ticket on Facebook because some people there are seriously laking a brain / niceness, especially after seeing so many people mistakenly posting the code with the ticket but it's also horrible from people to use her code up.

On here I don't think many people would have used it honestly. We are the kind of people who would bring back a lost phone or purse but on the Facebook groupe I KNOW there are some people who would just use it.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

@@cfisher, thanks for letting me know.

Just gonna put this here to rationalize my purchases...



Spoiler



I think I'm good with the Thumbs Up. Miguhara makes the whole thing worth it for me, and I want to start more DIY face masks so the bran will be great. I like the nail masks, and I can always use random blush and powder compacts. Only thing I'm maybe so so on is the serum, which I don't know ingredients to.

Luckybox 10, will be happy to try Bee Tox Cream, and I'm 2/3rds done my Benton essence. Don't care about the hair essence but it can be used if ingredients are good. Mist is going in the trade/gift pile, as will the body cream if it doesn't have good ingredients. Eyeliner is probably useful but I want coral or bronze. Super excited for Blithe packs! The Blitch, Bee Tox and Benton make the box but I'm annoyed that the other half isn't something I wanted, probably not the best purchase.

Moisture Surge, can't wait for Original Raw. Sheet masks always good. Always wanted to try a stick moisturizer. Balm is meh. Couldn't care less about the mist.

Overall I think I will use almost everything but the mists, but the issue is that I have so much product to get through. I hope most of the items have a long expiration date.



@@MissJexie, Let me know your address and I'll send you the O&amp;Soap Berry Cleanser for the price of shipping. I know you've always wanted to try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Whaaa?? Was she young?? Why would she do that? I certainly hope Memebox would change the code for her.

At least the $3 was the same code for everyone.

Oh, I can't even think about it! That poor thing.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I think I'm good with the Thumbs Up. Miguhara makes the whole thing worth it for me, and I want to start more DIY face masks so the bran will be great. I like the nail masks, and I can always use random blush and powder compacts. Only thing I'm maybe so so on is the serum, which I don't know ingredients to.


I grabbed that box, too! I've been dying to try the Miguhara bp cream and I love that serum--it basically turns my face into a bouncy castle of moisture. The rice bran pack is really good--I use it for exfoliation. This was a good decision, I think!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, got Very Berry just to use that code. That's me finished with memebox. Won't be buying any more for a long while (if ever) as fed up with the whole shebang. I've loads of boxes coming and don't need any more boxes.

Really hope they cancel ANY boxes that have been purchased using the golden ticket.


----------



## rubik (Dec 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Whaaa?? Was she young?? Why would she do that? I certainly hope Memebox would change the code for her.
> 
> At least the $3 was the same code for everyone.
> 
> Oh, I can't even think about it! That poor thing.


I feel so sorry for her as well, I saw her picture on a facebook page yesterday and thought there will be people who will use the code.  I hope memebox does cancel orders of anyone who has used the code, but I do feel like they will say she was the one who gave the code out.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

was very berry worth buying?


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I grabbed that box, too! I've been dying to try the Miguhara bp cream and I love that serum--it basically turns my face into a bouncy castle of moisture. The rice bran pack is really good--I use it for exfoliation. This was a good decision, I think!


Do you know if the serum has any alcohol? The Miguhara is fabulous. Basically melts into a powder on the skin. Provides a bit of coverage too. I wouldn't recommend it for dry skin though (it accentuates flakes -- it's not too bad if you pat it on with a makeup sponge though). I've got an entire full sized tube unopened already... I may or may not be hoarding it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Wondering if part of my problem with logging on was using my iPad and phone, as soon as turned on the old rickety laptop I got right on. In the mean time I missed (once again!) my much sought after Cafe Box but I'm finally coming to terms with the fact we're just not meant to be. LOL

On the bright side, I picked up Memebox Empties and Very Berry....I think that one will make a nice holiday gift. Hope you girls did well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> was very berry worth buying?


Looked a nice mixture of things that I didn't already have so thought, why not as missed out on the box I really wanted - step by step.

What box had those sugar cube things in it? Can anyone remember as that's the only other thing I'd like to try..


----------



## starry101 (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't understand why first place was even a code. I would think that it would make more sense for the winner to contact Memebox and have the promotion applied directly to their account.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

I know the cubes were in the Birthday box but I can't remember the other one they were in. One I didn't get...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I know the cubes were in the Birthday box but I can't remember the other one they were in. One I didn't get...


Thanks - oh well, doesn't matter I suppose, can live without it.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Looked a nice mixture of things that I didn't already have so thought, why not as missed out on the box I really wanted - step by step.
> 
> What box had those sugar cube things in it? Can anyone remember as that's the only other thing I'd like to try..


Luckybox #9 had a product by the same brand but I believe it was the consistency of a bath salt as opposed to the cubes. Personally I thought it was better because you could get more use out of it.


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 12, 2014)

@athy 



Spoiler



i swatched the purple eyeliner and it doesn't really look purple at all...it's more of a purple-grey with a little glitter...but that's probably the only product i'll use out of the entire box!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Liv Thank you so much! I had canceled the Choco Mania and nearly died when I saw that Neogen cacao cream. With a great sale price and shipping, that covers the cost of the entire box for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...and I love getting everything else as an extra, haha. I've been eyeing that Missha cacao and cream pack for so long. Glad you got a restock of it last time around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Bunbunny Yeah, a lot of people have mentioned trying to cancel restocks, but because of their whole 5 day minimum for cancellations, they always say no. But at least you got some nice boxes, and I'm sure someone would happily buy whatever you really don't want off of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@Saffyra She actually put her finger over the code on the part where it shows it, but there's another section on top that she didn't notice was also the code. So I don't think she even noticed it was on another section until someone pointed it out to her.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

3 Memeboxes arrived today...

Apple Mojito - looks ok (though not really a Mojito as lemon rather than lime). Hand cream doesn't have a strong smell and daughter likes the little cupcake balm.

Dirty Gal - looks fun and a $3 voucher included so happy with that. Kirsty dying to try the "smurf face stuff!" She saw Fanserviced blog photo and said "Mummy, you need to look like THAT!!" And giggled...not sure if it was a fun giggle of "mwah ha ha" type giggle though lol!!

Petite treasures - OMG, its even worse in the flesh so to speak. The ice cream balm is cute (Kirsty got her eye on that) but the box just looks so sad. Its the smallest box they have and it STILL looks empty. How utterly depressing and wish I'd never bought that one.

Should get Hair Salon tomorrow hopefully and pumpkin / anniversary ship today. They better be good!!

Back to attempting to make a "fab fairy" rope doll thing by Galt. instructions are rubbish and it looks nothing like the image on the box!! Says from 5+ but no way in hell could a 5 yr old make this! I've 3 university degrees and I'm struggling!?


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2014)

I grabbed Thumbs Up primarily for the BP cream.

Yay!  That stuff is ridiculously great. The hype is real.

Also I'm a new fan of the Soapberry cleanser.

Just got one as my "free gift" w/ a value set and I'm impressed.

I have no idea of the PH or the ingredients in it, and kinda don't care.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's the perfect creamy to frothy ratio.,,,and leaves my skin nice and smooth.

I slept through all the madness and site crashes when the restocks went live.

Glad to see so many of you got the boxes you wanted!

Ok must wake up now...it's time to caffeinate and exfoliate....


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Alidolly I was excited about the ice cream lip balm. 

The problem with that is that...

1. I have no real interest in ice cream shaped cosmetics.

2. Not the sort of cutesy thing I actually do like.

3. I hate key chain lip balms.

4. I would never want to keep that in/on my purse, and I tend to buy lip balms because of that factor.

What I'm trying to express is that...The fact I was excited about that, really just puts emphasis on what a disaster that box was.

I'm only keeping it/using it so that there is SOMETHING in that box that will go to good use (and it does smell nice!)


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I just noticed that someone that used my affiliate link purchased a Tinkerbell box, and the commission is for 30 cents. Which, since points are factored in as money, makes me think that someone had to have used that golden ticket code. And since I don't think it was the grand prize winner.

I think this means that someone has used the coupon. Which must mean that others have as well.

This really upsets me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

I tried to place an order last night. I got the boxes to check out and placed the order. The orders are still processing hours later. I have send a "request" to memebox asking to fulfill the order. The boxes are now sold out. Anything else all of you think I should do?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

That really is poor using the golden ticket code. I'm not on Facebook so never saw it anyway but I feel so sorry for the winner and hope memebox cancels every box purchased using the code (except the winner). She can take loads of different photos of the ticket with something that shows her name and address (which those using the code can't) so it wouldn't be too difficult to find out the morons who did use the code and ban them from the site completely.

However, memebox being as they are probably wont do anything or react quickly enough to stop people getting boxes using the code. Shitty, crappy thing to happen tho and hope those that do use it get a severe reaction to something in the box they ordered!! Or their next crap is a hedgehog as they say I'm Scotland!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Alidolly I WISH they would ban people, because it disgusts me that people did that. But I think because she posted the photo herself, it's sort of a unique situation.

I do hope they cancel the orders, I'm a bit worried with them being restocks. And customer service is so terribly slow.

I just realized there's an order number on the affiliate section. I'm tempted to contact Memebox and give them the order number.

@@tamelthecamel I don't suppose you could just confirm that you didn't order a Tinkerbell box today?


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Looked a nice mixture of things that I didn't already have so thought, why not as missed out on the box I really wanted - step by step.
> 
> What box had those sugar cube things in it? Can anyone remember as that's the only other thing I'd like to try..


It was Bubble Pop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those cubes are really nice.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

I got the cleanse &amp; tone.  I really liked the looks of that box and I probably am the only person alive that likes that tea toc thing.  It's fun - what can I say!


----------



## starry101 (Dec 12, 2014)

I wasn't going to get a restock but ended picking up global 15. I'm probably the only person who doesn't have the hair oil yet. I also got the cleanser in the Thanksgiving box and it works wonders for my skin so I need more before I run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I wasn't going to get a restock but ended picking up global 15. I'm probably the only person who doesn't have the hair oil yet. I also got the cleanser in the Thanksgiving box and it works wonders for my skin so I need more before I run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The only things I wanted from Global 15 were the two hair products. I canceled the box after grabbing a restock awhile ago.

Since then, I've acquired two of each hair product.  :lol:


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Missed the good boxes but managed to get dry and sensitive and lucky 11 (really wanted the Dr G BB cream). Couldn't remember what the OMG boxes looked like so passed-on on those, haha. Hope you ladies were able to grab what you wanted too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie coool. I got that cafe in my cart too..but crash-crash-crash-gone. Lol. I just want it for that lotion actually...since its my HG and costs like a ridiculous $55 in memeshop.

@@Alidolly Omg! Did people actually USE it? Jerks! I know the code but it's just not right to use it. Poor girl...I hope they follow up and tell use what happened. Memebox should have just gave her a code to redeem points into her account.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

Liv said:


> I hope so too. I was just curious to see if Memebox did something about it but it doesn't seem so...
> 
> I feel so bad for her because not everyone has a conscience (especially on that Facebook group). I fear Karma way to much, especially right before my exams ^^


I cannot agree more lol! It was tempting but heck thats just not right at all. Ain't taking whats not mine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yeah I have a vacation/interview coming up. Don't want to screw it up with karma lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

@@veritazy - I really hope that anyone who did use the code is also named and shamed too. OK, they won't do that but if there's any bloggers out there that have used it then their readers should know what complete low-life's they really are and any companies that endorse them should remove ANY freebies etc they send. Hit them where it hurts.

Bought #52 thumbs up as had products I hadn't tried yet...and I used the code I'd just got in the Dirty gal box that arrived today so $3 off. Probably wont arrive till after Christmas though as coming snail mail.

Had ordered Beautifully Disney Frozen mini lipstick set from ebay seller so that arrived today as well. Tiny but oh so cute!! (I'm obsessed with Frozen - mainly artwork but having found the Peripura stuff, then saw Beautifully Disney eyeshadow set and mini lipsticks...the eyeshadow is on its way too!). Sad I know as I'm in my 40s but big kid at heart!!


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow. So crazy seeing all the boxes on the site. Trying to decide if there's any I want. Maybe lucky 10. 

@@cfisher, I have no doubt people would have used her code. I'd be surprised if it didn't get posted somewhere like reddit or retailmenot etc. But, is it possible the person who used your link had points to spend? (Just trying to think better of people)


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@veritazy - I really hope that anyone who did use the code is also named and shamed too. OK, they won't do that but if there's any bloggers out there that have used it then their readers should know what complete low-life's they really are and any companies that endorse them should remove ANY freebies etc they send. Hit them where it hurts.
> 
> Bought #52 thumbs up as had products I hadn't tried yet...and I used the code I'd just got in the Dirty gal box that arrived today so $3 off. Probably wont arrive till after Christmas though as coming snail mail.
> 
> Had ordered Beautifully Disney Frozen mini lipstick set from ebay seller so that arrived today as well. Tiny but oh so cute!! (I'm obsessed with Frozen - mainly artwork but having found the Peripura stuff, then saw Beautifully Disney eyeshadow set and mini lipsticks...the eyeshadow is on its way too!). Sad I know as I'm in my 40s but big kid at heart!!


lol I don't wish them bad since there were mistakes but what is bound to happen will happen. :/

Cool! That one is worth it for the Miguhara anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you buy that before? I heard the O&amp; Berry cleanser and serum is fab as well.

Well....I thought if Meme's pouch hung there for long enough, I'll just give in. So I just put an order through for Meme's pouch with all my points. LOL *shame*







There is 30% chance that I might get Baies Noires perfume again so why not. It's 24.900krw on Evas site. 

I sent it to my friend since I won't be around for Christmas. Hopefully she will be around to collect it. I told her I just need the perfume and hand cream heh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@blinded The sad part is that I get no orders on my affiliate link, and I still had one person use it. So that makes me think a LOT of people must have used it.

I considered the points thing, but you still get credit on points it seems.

Plus I was curious and did the math, so I think it worked out perfectly with Tinkerbell being a more expensive box. I think the code only covers the $29.99.

I really wanted to believe I was mistaken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@veritazy I want that perfume as well, but I can't bring myself to buy the box because I'm convinced I'll end up with one of the other ones. I hope you get it! If you do...Tell me if it's amazing and worth putting in the effort to track down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

No, commission is only on cash amount not points or code


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @veritazy I want that perfume as well, but I can't bring myself to buy the box because I'm convinced I'll end up with one of the other ones. I hope you get it! If you do...Tell me if it's amazing and worth putting in the effort to track down.


I have my fingers crossed but odds are against me! More accurately 33.33% so! Memepeople pls pack the right one for me? *puppy eyes* *60 Baies Noires  TYIA*


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

@veritazy...no, I don't think I've tried that...though suffering from memeoverload so may have it somewhere lol!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't understand why people think they have the right to use another person's coupon like that.   We are becoming a world with no moral compass (if we aren't already there...)

sorry, this week was totally horrible for me when I listened to the news.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

I set my alarm and got up to find the site not loading. Came on here to read that everyone was in the same frustrating boat. Took me about 40 minutes before I could finally see the boxes. I grabbed Memebox Empties and used a $5 code. Then went back in and grabbed Pumpkin pie and use my $3 golden ticket and 3 of my points. Now I am debating if I shout grab Thumbs up as I do love that BP cream and I do have 5 points left. Decisions decisions. Should I get it?


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I set my alarm and got up to find the site not loading. Came on here to read that everyone was in the same frustrating boat. Took me about 40 minutes before I could finally see the boxes. I grabbed Memebox Empties and used a $5 code. Then went back in and grabbed Pumpkin pie and use my $3 golden ticket and 3 of my points. Now I am debating if I shout grab Thumbs up as I do love that BP cream and I do have 5 points left. Decisions decisions. Should I get it?


I think you should get it if you love the BP cream, as by itself, it's the cost of the whole box!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> I think you should get it if you love the BP cream, as by itself, it's the cost of the whole box!


Done, thank you for the push! I love that BP cream and now I will have a spare!


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 12, 2014)

I just didn't realize the code was also in the corner of the ticket you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people are really shitty so I would've never posted my code knowingly. I was so excited I put it up really quickly without looking. And I just tried to use it and it says "invalid code" so I'm assuming that it's used up. I feel bad for memebox because that's 50 people that got free boxes and I doubt they will be able to cancel those orders if they do decide to issue me a new code, and if they don't issue me a new code then I can't be too upset because it was my own stupid fault. The whole situation just sucks for me haha that is the last time I share something like that on Facebook.

On the bright side, I woke up too late to get any boxes I had been wanting and was just trying to get apple mojito for that cute apple cream so there's not much I would've bought today anyway


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

You're kidding? You didn't get to use it at all? People suck.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> I just didn't realize the code was also in the corner of the ticket you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people are really shitty so I would've never posted my code knowingly. I was so excited I put it up really quickly without looking. And I just tried to use it and it says "invalid code" so I'm assuming that it's used up. I feel bad for memebox because that's 50 people that got free boxes and I doubt they will be able to cancel those orders if they do decide to issue me a new code, and if they don't issue me a new code then I can't be too upset because it was my own stupid fault. The whole situation just sucks for me haha that is the last time I share something like that on Facebook.
> 
> On the bright side, I woke up too late to get any boxes I had been wanting and was just trying to get apple mojito for that cute apple cream so there's not much I would've bought today anyway


Omg sorry to hear that, hun! I hope thats just Memebox banning the code and deciding to give you a new one because it's a ridiculous way to collect the prize anyways. I can't see how you can load 50 in the cart O_O

Have you bought the restock tho? Apple mojito is a pretty nice one considering its only $19.


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> I just didn't realize the code was also in the corner of the ticket you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people are really shitty so I would've never posted my code knowingly. I was so excited I put it up really quickly without looking. And I just tried to use it and it says "invalid code" so I'm assuming that it's used up. I feel bad for memebox because that's 50 people that got free boxes and I doubt they will be able to cancel those orders if they do decide to issue me a new code, and if they don't issue me a new code then I can't be too upset because it was my own stupid fault. The whole situation just sucks for me haha that is the last time I share something like that on Facebook.
> 
> On the bright side, I woke up too late to get any boxes I had been wanting and was just trying to get apple mojito for that cute apple cream so there's not much I would've bought today anyway


I'm so sorry inconsiderate people used up your code. I really hope Memebox will cancel boxes that used that code and give you another one. Memebox should've restricted that code to your account only.


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Did you guys get the VIP email? The discounts are horrible this month and it doesn't seen to say we'll be getting points too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubik (Dec 12, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> I just didn't realize the code was also in the corner of the ticket you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know some people are really shitty so I would've never posted my code knowingly. I was so excited I put it up really quickly without looking. And I just tried to use it and it says "invalid code" so I'm assuming that it's used up. I feel bad for memebox because that's 50 people that got free boxes and I doubt they will be able to cancel those orders if they do decide to issue me a new code, and if they don't issue me a new code then I can't be too upset because it was my own stupid fault. The whole situation just sucks for me haha that is the last time I share something like that on Facebook.
> 
> On the bright side, I woke up too late to get any boxes I had been wanting and was just trying to get apple mojito for that cute apple cream so there's not much I would've bought today anyway


Oh God I can't believe people have used your code.  I did see your post on facebook yesterday and tried to get your attention on the post so you could delete it.  Have you emailed memebox and let them know about the situation.  I know they slow at replying to emails so try their facebook page and instagram feed as hopefully someone will notice quickly before they ship boxs out.  Also memebox CEO is on instagram so maybe private messsage him on there.  DINO_HA_ is his instagram name.

I hope they sort it out and you get a new voucher code.


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 12, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Omg sorry to hear that, hun! I hope thats just Memebox banning the code and deciding to give you a new one because it's a ridiculous way to collect the prize anyways. I can't see how you can load 50 in the cart O_O
> 
> Have you bought the restock tho? Apple mojito is a pretty nice one considering its only $19.


No I didn't buy it, the only things that I wanted were the adorable apple and the apple honey cream and $19+ shipping via snail mail was not worth it for me when I could've gotten it for free with that code. I'm just going to buy the apple by itself if they ever restock it on the $5 page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

Lovely memebox have sent the wrong pore brush grrr

Are lailly and Tosowoong the same company?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel Honestly, I would have done the EXACT same thing. When I saw the photo posted I immediately went to look sure you blocked the code, and I completely missed that in the corner. I am so upset that people used up your code completely. 

I think the part that really bothers me, is those are NOT the sort of people I want being able to take advantage of this sort of situation. 

I am so so sorry.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> No I didn't buy it, the only things that I wanted were the adorable apple and the apple honey cream and $19+ shipping via snail mail was not worth it for me when I could've gotten it for free with that code. I'm just going to buy the apple by itself if they ever restock it on the $5 page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oh goshhh...I hope you've emailed memebox about the issue. If they don't rectify the situation with you, come back to me with your address! I'll get you the appletox from some site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't want you to lose faith in humanity. Not especially near Christmas. 



catyz said:


> Did you guys get the VIP email? The discounts are horrible this month and it doesn't seen to say we'll be getting points too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I knowwww.... Yay to non-existent perks..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 12, 2014)

I grabbed Brighten &amp; Correct / Moisture Surge last night and this morning, after @ reminding us on FB that Beauty Box had the Miguhara, I couldn't pass that up either. I am quite surprised some of those boxes are still there, considering how fast the boxes in the Black Friday restock went.

@@tamelthecamel - I feel so awful that anyone would do that to you. How can they justify that in their mind? It's basically theft. I really do hope Memebox steps up and makes it right for you!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm really hoping they've blocked the code so people can't use it and will honour your original win with the full amount. Totally sucks if you don't even get one box from it.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay, so I just triple checked with someone...I confirmed that my lipstick bundles still gave them a commission, and I paid for them entirely with points. 

For those of us that had people that used our affiliate links and purchased a box with what appears to be that code, perhaps we should all email Memebox with the order number.

Maybe that will make it a wee bit easier for them, yes?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

looooooool even after all that CPM2 is still there.

Did everyone manage to get what they wanted? I was right. The stuff I wanted is basically gone.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I love how they didn't use the grand prize ticket to steal some CP2 boxes.

But all heck breaks loose as soon as the restocks go live.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

I purchased cleanse &amp; tone to get some more of the mini clean it zero's and this morning, the po delivered my BNK order....haha - I got two free minis of the clean it zero's in my order!!   How ironic!! I have to rush off now, but I will post my haul in the Korean beauty thread when I get home tonight   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

So...makes me wonder what the other days of Christmas will bring now that the the restocks have gone up? Can there be anything else in the warehouses?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So...makes me wonder what the other days of Christmas will bring now that the the restocks have gone up? Can there be anything else in the warehouses?


Oh God.

Has anyone seen any Hope Girl recently?

:lol:


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lovely memebox have sent the wrong pore brush grrr
> 
> Are lailly and Tosowoong the same company?


I don't believe they are the same but i have the lailly brush and i like it a lot. Not sure how it'll compare to the toso one though. But from the looks of it,i think they are very similar to one another.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> I don't believe they are the same but i have the lailly brush and i like it a lot. Not sure how it'll compare to the toso one though. But from the looks of it,i think they are very similar to one another.


I think they are... I ordered one and got the other grrrr


----------



## Solstice (Dec 12, 2014)

Best way to get a hold of customer service? I sent a "request" on the website, I that all I can do?


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel Oh my gosh, it's awful! I just hope Memebox will fix this for you really, really soon because it's just terrible what happened! Not that I have any doubts about many people being dishonest but that just sucks big time.


----------



## avaisdancing (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad I waited and did not order the CutiePie box yesterday as my 'intro' to MeMeBox... 

I went ahead and bought Apple Mojito and Volume up! after checking out spoilers online... :wub:  

This is my first order with MeMe, shipping takes a while right?


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

avaisdancing said:


> Glad I waited and did not order the CutiePie box yesterday as my 'intro' to MeMeBox...
> 
> I went ahead and bought Apple Mojito and Volume up! after checking out spoilers online... :wub:
> 
> This is my first order with MeMe, shipping takes a while right?


It does, especially without bundles/express. Welcome to the madhouse tho!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope things pick up from here cuz it wasn't like this before lol.

@@biancardi speaking about the banila clean it zeros, I finally got it!! Yeyyy~ It was the exact same one I predicted would be in the Cleanse/Tone since I saw it from the Korean cleansing memebox (few hundred pages back lol). Phew..that was awhile ago.


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think they are... I ordered one and got the other grrrr


Either way, you should let Memebox know, as they might send you the correct one. You just need to give the confirmation number and a Pic, as usual.their warehouse is a mess really.


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

@@veritazy I know you ordered from TK before and got a wrong item! Did you email them ([email protected])?

I'm getting a mail delivery failed message! Thank you!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

Fae said:


> @@veritazy I know you ordered from TK before and got a wrong item! Did you email them ([email protected])?
> 
> I'm getting a mail delivery failed message! Thank you!


Yes exactly that email! Eh...how come..

I hope you'll be able to contact them, although they don't work on weekends and its probably almost midnight in Asia...


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm really upset about the golden ticket code. If anyone who knows it can Google it, can we make sure that no jerk put it on their blog for everyone to see?

I guess even if no one did put it on a blog, it doesn't make it better. It just means that everyone on Facebook used it. More than likely, it means just a select few people abused it, knowing full well that they were STEALING from someone.

I hope they all get fishy boxes.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 12, 2014)

wait I'm so busy at work, seriously are you saying those eejits have used her code to buy boxes, 

who even does that ,utter selfish morons, I'm so sorry I've only just caught up and read that you won THE prize,

seriously @@tamelthecamel, email memebox, in the title bar write lauren/arthur please help I'm the golden ticket winner,then explain whats happened ,seriously they should cancel all those boxes out and block there accounts,

as for excitement of posting the vouchers ,your not alone things happen, wasn't it @@MissJexie had the same with her $3 code people used ,memebox sorted it for her, please don't sit back and let them get away with it email memebox ,if it can be sorted,they will see you haven't ordered a single box, post a photo in the email with the ticket and a bill or name and address as proof for them as well.

edited , wait you used ALL your points vouchers boxes up , i hope they have a shitty xmas and new year, i hope they feel happy with themselves, no friends of mine,


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2014)

Ugh, just getting online this morning and seeing all the restocks I missed makes me a bit sad, BUT I'm very happy for everyone who was able to get boxes they wanted, especially the fantastic Chocolate Mania.

Of the boxes left now, do y'all have any recommendations?  I'm older and have dry-to-normal skin and anti-aging concerns.  The restocks I wanted most (step by step, rose) are long gone.  :-(

I hope that whoever used tamelthecamel's prize code breaks out in hives from all their skin care products!  What a low thing to do.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Bunbunny Oh my goodness.

That is the perfect Memebox eff you.

May all your boxes be soaked in the liquidy scent of rotten fish guts.  :lol:


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

@tamelthecamel OMG that is so horrible! I am so sorry! There are just so much people with little morals. I do hope Memebox is willing to work with you and make sure you get the prize you deserve. I would love for them to cancel all the people who used your code to get a free box. But I am afraid with the disconnect between the departments they probably won't be able to fix it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @athy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, i can't wait until your unboxing to see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i'm still excited about it regardless - just no more black eyeliners please! i have way too many of those xD


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel that really sucks about your code D:

i saw your post on the fb page and liked it and didn't even notice the code! O-o

if memebox doesn't do something about it that's seriously so effed up /=


----------



## Andi B (Dec 12, 2014)

I feel like I couldn't be more angry over this golden ticket business if it had happened to me instead. I don't understand why people don't get that if it doesn't belong to you, it's STEALING!!! Clearly she didn't intentionally post the code for you to use it, so I don't know how anyone could justify what they did. It's just so disgusting and makes me wonder how some people can have such low morals and so little conscience. /rant


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> Either way, you should let Memebox know, as they might send you the correct one. You just need to give the confirmation number and a Pic, as usual.their warehouse is a mess really.


Yeah have done. Not sure what they'll do as it was a shop order and wasn't exactly cheap


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so angry over the golden ticket issue.  I hope those folks get nothing.   Let us know what Memebox tells you, because if they do not resolve this in your favor, we need to start a petition and give it to memebox.


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Yeah have done. Not sure what they'll do as it was a shop order and wasn't exactly cheap


um, I think they'll most likely send you the correct one, as they sent me a wrong a item before (miss age serum instead of the cream), which isn't really cheap either and they just sent me the cream, without asking for the serum back. Although they might just resort to giving you pts or something... you ever can be sure with memebox..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I messaged Tami about it and she's being so sweet about it and saying how it's her fault.

And I feel like I'm going into Mama Bear mode and I just can not even find the words to express how disgusted I am by this whole thing.

She also mentioned that after posting it, she saw the CP2 boxes drop like 20 boxes within minutes.

Okay, being a jackarse with no moral compass is bad enough.

But over CP2 boxes? ....That just takes it to a whole new level.

@@Jane George They always send out replacements when they send me the wrong item. On the plus side, in the end you should up with a free pore brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> um, I think they'll most likely send you the correct one, as they sent me a wrong a item before (miss age serum instead of the cream), which isn't really cheap either and they just sent me the cream, without asking for the serum back. Although they might just resort to giving you pts or something... you ever can be sure with memebox..


Tbh I will take full points to cost of items or refund as it was most bought with points


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2014)

I think sending out printed codes on paper is ridiculous.  Every other company I buy from, if you win or earn a code, it's bound to your account.  Period.


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

ummmmmmm on a lighter note

I was filming a live review/first impressions of the meme hydrogel mask and my face started to feel like it was burning...

i guess that's not getting uploaded... LOL


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm surprised everyone is surprised about the code issue. I guess I just have really low expectations for human beings (in general). I'm glad I'm not part of the memebox facebook group. It sounds like a group that has some pretty terrible people. This reminds me of my little black bag days, and they're not days I wish to revisit.

I don't know why people feel entitled to take what isn't theirs. I really hope that memebox can find a way to sort this out.


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

If I keep looking at the remaining restocked boxes and nothing is jumping out at me that means I don't need one right? I want new boxes, but knowing that I have nothing waiting to ship out is making me feel like I have to buy something. 

So, what do you think will sell out first, CPM2 or the restocked Petite Treasures?


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh petite treasures will sell out first...no question.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> Oh petite treasures will sell out first...no question.


Only because there's so few of them compared to the vast quantity of CP2 though, I would hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

The only box I would want a restock of is Chocolate Mania! I missed it like 3 times already! ^^


----------



## Andi B (Dec 12, 2014)

On a positive note, I think Memebox resolved my issue with my Recipe by Nature set that was showing as delivered somewhere in Korea. I just got one of those auto-response emails from Gwen yesterday saying we haven't forgotten about you, we'll get back to you, etc. Then when I checked that order again this morning, there is a brand new tracking number that shows it made it to the International Sorting Center yesterday, so hopefully it will be on a plane soon. I am so happy that I don't care that I didn't get an email explaining what they did. I probably have had better-than-average luck with CS, but I hope this is a sign of continued improvement for everyone else's sake!


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't get anything in the restocks since I'm still waiting for a resolution on my unshipped B&amp;C/WUaM bundle. I noticed they restocked both of those boxes, which is probably a death toll for my bundle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope Pumpkin spoilers pop up quickly. I'm very curious to see what is in that box. I didn't get it, due to fear of orange lipstick, but I hope there are some neat items.


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 12, 2014)

I just ordered Cleanse &amp; Tone, Global #16 &amp; Tea Tree Cosmetics. Super excited! But I'm also new to memebox &amp; have no cleansers, toners or night creams. Hopefully it works out!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I just realized that people will get their anniversary boxes soon.

I am so terrified. Mine arrives snail mail and I'm going to avoid spoilers....But if this box is bad...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

My Next Best Thing box was just delivered. Those food shaped sleep packs are the most adorable thing I have ever seen. I don't even want to use them, just hoard them and put them on display. Why weren't they in Petite Treasures?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

sillymakeupgirl said:


> I just ordered Cleanse &amp; Tone, Global #16 &amp; Tea Tree Cosmetics. Super excited! But I'm also new to memebox &amp; have no cleansers, toners or night creams. Hopefully it works out!


those are good solid boxes!  I have 16 &amp; tea tree and I also ordered cleanse &amp; tone today with the restock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@blinded Oh my goodness. Your packages are getting to you so quickly. I'm going to have to start pestering you more often to find out if I should be excited about the snail mail boxes we both order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Also hoping pumpkin is good...they can't muck that up..surely? We even gave them a list of items to include in the box about a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for anniversary...anyone's guess on that. I have fears for Garden of Eden and Empress Secrets. Both "should" be good but in these uncertain times...

The more I look at that petit treasures, the more I want to take a match to it. The cream smells disgusting so as its to be used soon, will be shoved on my feet I think. No way is it going on my face...ever.

I have eyelashes like daisy the cow so the mascara will go to my mum I think...leaving the blusher. Guess my daughter might want to use it on some of her dolls. Lol!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a feeling I won't see my Next best thing for a LONG time .. it's STILL sitting in customs.. It's been there for over a week now. That never happened before.. A little upset over it but nothing anyone can do about it.. 

I want to see the anniversary spoilers! Will be stalking this page on Sunday for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are my last box to be shipped out so I am hoping they are good.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Also hoping pumpkin is good...they can't muck that up..surely? We even gave them a list of items to include in the box about a week ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> As for anniversary...anyone's guess on that. I have fears for Garden of Eden and Empress Secrets. Both "should" be good but in these uncertain times...
> 
> ...


haha - I like the scent of that cream!  It actually works well for my skin type.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

Does anyone know if this code issue has been mentioned on that FB group? I feel this calls for a public shaming. Lol!! But seriously makes me so mad. Meme better fix this.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I totally forget today is another day of Christmas special.

I guess I'm experiencing the Meme Blues now. 

I hope it's something great. But I can't imagine they'll do much after the restocks.

New Meme branded items, perhaps?


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

Have any of you ladies used the nightingale toning laser before? How is it? At what step should it be used? ^^ (I won it)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 12, 2014)

I think I have a Memehangover!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2014)

Seeing all those past boxes on the site last night, was like a reunion with "old friends".

It was so comforting and good to see them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 12, 2014)

@biancardi: Thanks for the input! That makes me feel good that you like the products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh man I am so pissed about that winning code. There is no reason why Memebox cant simply cancel all orders using that code (and I'd ban the accounts if it was me...) and issue a new code.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Fae said:


> The only box I would want a restock of is Chocolate Mania! I missed it like 3 times already! ^^


I think I've missed the Cafe Box just as many times! LOL I've finally given up on it though, it clearly wasn't meant to be. 
@@tamelthecamel - I read through all the comments while working today and I can't express to you how (equally) sorry and disgusted I am with this voucher situation. I sincerely hope Memebox takes some sort of action against everyone that stole from you, because that is literally what they did, regardless of you posting the photo. Although I'm NOT surprised people had the audacity to actually use it, it does baffle me they're not concerned by the fact it shows up on their order just as all my coupon codes do when I look at my receipts. Hopefully there is some type of resolution in your favor.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 12, 2014)

Im just disgustd by how people have taken advantage of your code @tamelthecamel.. I am so sorry that this happened to you.. Really hope memebox will be handling this correct and give you a new code which is fairly won by you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do I feel the need to purchase more restocks?!?! Just because it's been so long since I've actually seen more than a couple boxes at one time for sale? I'm literally flipping through my cards seeing if there is ANTHING I NEED. I'm an absolute crackpot!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Why do I feel the need to purchase more restocks?!?! Just because it's been so long since I've actually seen more than a couple boxes at one time for sale? I'm literally flipping through my cards seeing if there is ANTHING I NEED. I'm an absolute crackpot!!!


Ha! Me too, I bought 3 and I keep looking at the website wondering if I should get more!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Oh man I am so pissed about that winning code. There is no reason why Memebox cant simply cancel all orders using that code (and I'd ban the accounts if it was me...) and issue a new code.


That's exactly what I've been thinking! Come on, Memebox, give Tammy a new code and ban all those thieves from your site.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

Just a heads up, while searching around the site I found #73 F/W Natural Makeup box in stock but it doesn't show on the "our boxes" tab so you may want to grab it or search for any box you may want that's not listed. So far that is the only one I saw, but there may be others.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

what would be really cool is that memebox cancels all of those orders, gives tammy a new code and then allows tammy to pick her choice of boxes from the now cancelled orders before releasing them back into the restock.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what would be really cool is that memebox cancels all of those orders, gives tammy a new code and then allows tammy to pick her choice of boxes from the now cancelled orders before releasing them back into the restock.


That would be fantastic idea!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what would be really cool is that memebox cancels all of those orders, gives tammy a new code and then allows tammy to pick her choice of boxes from the now cancelled orders before releasing them back into the restock.


Plus as an extra treat, a new "Tamel the Camel" box, curated by her and stocked full of goodies!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

I'd buy a Tamel the Camel box.

.....There will be a camel milk product in there, right? ...RIGHT?!  :lol:


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm willing to bet that restocks are going to be delayed for shipping because of the time it'll take Memebox to cancel all the orders. On the plus side, if they cancel them, it means a potential re-restock. I do hope they let Tamelthecamel get first dibs! But I'd really like to get my hands on that Step by Step, too.


----------



## Sara Faas (Dec 12, 2014)

I am so sorry if this has been discussed, but I cannot find any reviews of the Get Peachy Glow Pact... have you ladies seen any, or used it? I keep taking it in and out of my cart.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 12, 2014)

I picked up my lovely boutique which I'm sad I didn't order in the first place. Mostly because of the adoreable necklace and EH handcream in the rose edition. I have ALL the houses when I get that one. Obsessed much! Also picked up pumpkin pie. Hope it will be a good one!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> My Next Best Thing box was just delivered. Those food shaped sleep packs are the most adorable thing I have ever seen. I don't even want to use them, just hoard them and put them on display. Why weren't they in Petite Treasures?


 I know to lovely to use ( shell &amp; mango)tried everything else so happy with this box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

The Halloween box is also available and not showing on the our boxes tab. I will keep looking and let you guys know what else I find


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

I really hope they cancel not just the orders that had the code but any outstanding orders that person had also made too - that would mean even more restocks possibly for everyone else that wasn't a thieving git!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel Did the code ever work to buy a box? As in was it for sure active and used by you at least once for a purchase? I know that @@MissJexie had a problem using her code and we thought the worst, but it seemed that the code needed to be turned on (she received her ticket at the very beginning). Sorry if we covered this already--I'm sneaking a post at work!! Also contact Memebox to make sure that there are no limits on the number of uses in one day that they didn't bother telling you about.

If people used the code to place orders...I think that Memebox should go scorched earth on them, cancel the orders, and consider further action (banning the account etc). That's UNREAL behavior to inflict on a fellow fan. Absolutely wrong, no doubts, no questions. But I'm going to try to hold in my rage out until I hear that the code was active and used by other people, and that Memebox didn't put a temp stop on the code. calming breaths, calming breaths...


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@tamelthecamel Did the code ever work to buy a box? As in was it for sure active and used by you at least once for a purchase? I know that @@MissJexie had a problem using her code and we thought the worst, but it seemed that the code needed to be turned on (she received her ticket at the very beginning). Sorry if we covered this already--I'm sneaking a post at work!! Also contact Memebox to make sure that there are no limits on the number of uses in one day that they didn't bother telling you about.
> 
> If people used the code to place orders...I think that Memebox should go scorched earth on them, cancel the orders, and consider further action (banning the account etc). That's UNREAL behavior to inflict on a fellow fan. Absolutely wrong, no doubts, no questions. But I'm going to try to hold in my rage out until I hear that the code was active and used by other people, and that Memebox didn't put a temp stop on the code. calming breaths, calming breaths...



I don't know if it was fully active but I managed to enter it on my purchase to see if it actually worked and it did but as I did not check out with it, I don't know if the order would have gone through.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

Scent box Tropical Fruits is available. I feel like a sleuth,LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

@ I hope for Tammy's sake that's the case and that no one was able to abuse the code today. I've bought 3 boxes and would NEVER consider using someone else's code as to me, its stealing - pure and simple.

So, there's more boxes "hidden" in restocks - maybe they are part of the release for day 3? Second round and all that. Don't think my bank manager would allow me any more boxes today though lol!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

Scent box Sweet Shop is available


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

More boxes?

How is it that in the one month there's been like 5 new boxes, I've managed to spend a few hundred dollars.

Goodness.


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 12, 2014)

Random question: My Dirty Gal box isn't here yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the tracking is weird. It says: It hit the plane on 12/6. For Destination country (I'm in the US) it says: Preparing to dispatch or preparing shipment.

Is this normal? It's been on the same info for 6 days.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> More boxes?
> 
> How is it that in the one month there's been like 5 new boxes, I've managed to spend a few hundred dollars.
> 
> Goodness.


Just restocks that didn't make it on the our boxes tab. I am playing detective since it is slow at work


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol I am sorting through my stash and now know I need no boxes for a while


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Just restocks that didn't make it on the our boxes tab. I am playing detective since it is slow at work


Oh, I know!

I'm totally hoping for some great boxes to be discovered.

I can hear my wallet weeping.


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Lol I am sorting through my stash and now know I need no boxes for a while


I know I don't have near as many boxes as some of you lovely ladies do, but sort through them all and trying to organize them made me realize how much I have. I think that's helped to kill some of my FOMO, not all of it, but it's not quite as intense.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I know I don't have near as many boxes as some of you lovely ladies do, but sort through them all and trying to organize them made me realize how much I have. I think that's helped to kill some of my FOMO, not all of it, but it's not quite as intense.


My stash needs serious taming... Got enough stuff for years


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 12, 2014)

So we got sth new for the next day of Christmas - it's Luckybox 12.


----------



## Liv (Dec 12, 2014)

Lucky Box 12 is available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

My wallet is safe ^^


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 12, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> @@tamelthecamel Did the code ever work to buy a box? As in was it for sure active and used by you at least once for a purchase? I know that @@MissJexie had a problem using her code and we thought the worst, but it seemed that the code needed to be turned on (she received her ticket at the very beginning). Sorry if we covered this already--I'm sneaking a post at work!! Also contact Memebox to make sure that there are no limits on the number of uses in one day that they didn't bother telling you about.
> 
> If people used the code to place orders...I think that Memebox should go scorched earth on them, cancel the orders, and consider further action (banning the account etc). That's UNREAL behavior to inflict on a fellow fan. Absolutely wrong, no doubts, no questions. But I'm going to try to hold in my rage out until I hear that the code was active and used by other people, and that Memebox didn't put a temp stop on the code. calming breaths, calming breaths...


Someone else here said this a few posts back I think, but yesterday I was able to apply it to a CPM order because I was trying to see if it would work for orders under $30. So it was working last night, but this morning after the restock when I woke up it wasnt any longer. I wish that the code had been account specific or that I had looked a little more closely before posting.

And lmao @@cfisher @@TheSilverNail that made me laugh &lt;333


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Likewise...

Sorry, that didnt make much sense!!

Just that I've git enough products to last me years too and won't be buying lucky box 12 as its stuff from previous boxes anyway...

Which I think I now own lol!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

I haven't found anymore hidden restocks. Thank you to @@veritazy for her shipping schedule as it made it easy to go down the list of each months boxes to try to find them. I haven't been a Memebox addict very long so her list of boxes that I never got help to find them.

If anyone else finds some, please let us know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 12, 2014)

meh.. Not interested with the Lucky boxes.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> My stash needs serious taming... Got enough stuff for years


Lol and enough for all female relatives too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



LoveSkinCare said:


> I haven't found anymore hidden restocks. Thank you to @@veritazy for her shipping schedule as it made it easy to go down the list of each months boxes to try to find them. I haven't been a Memebox addict very long so her list of boxes that I never got help to find them.
> 
> If anyone else finds some, please let us know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Awww thank you, hun! Really appreciate the shout out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Glad it is of some use. 

Also not interested in the LB after the previous fiasco with the "super" one. I don't need repeats certainly..


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 12, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what would be really cool is that memebox cancels all of those orders, gives tammy a new code and then allows tammy to pick her choice of boxes from the now cancelled orders before releasing them back into the restock.


 for sure how could they do that did she get to spend any of it?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Have we seen spoilers yet for Pumpkin Pie and Anniversary? Is that my UPS alert? I've received so many boxes the last two days I'm clueless as to where we are with new things.

ETA: Just realized today is the 12th, the day they are scheduled to ship, so it must be the Christmas boxes. Yeah, me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

how is the lucky box a new thing?  I've had it ordered for a long time already  I'm so confused


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Have we seen spoilers yet for Pumpin Pie and Anniversary? Is that my UPS alert? I've received so many boxes the last two days I'm clueless as to where we are with new things.


Not seen any so far but hoping they are released soon...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 12, 2014)

Hoping for some spoilers too.. so excited to see weather or not the anniversary box will be good..


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

where is the restocked page with hidden boxes?  I don't know the link, anyone?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

Ooh, my Christmas box set is now in Frankfurt, Germany. Next stop should be West Midlands I think then Edinburgh so may get it tomorrow after all...fingers crossed.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> how is the lucky box a new thing?  I've had it ordered for a long time already  I'm so confused


You bought the bundle, right? This is the individual box, it wasn't released by itself.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 12, 2014)

I am trying to organize my stash as well to make room for all of the restocks I ordered. I thought I was going to be trading/selling at least half of each box, but I'm so ridiculous, I want to keep it all! I know I will never use some of it though. It's like parting with clothing you love that is too small. You try and convince yourself you'll fit into it eventually, but it never happens. I have combo/oily skin. I have no business holding on to heavy creams, and ulta-moisturizing treatments/masks.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> where is the restocked page with hidden boxes?  I don't know the link, anyone?


They are not on any of the tabs. I found them using the search box entering in the name of the box. Memebox forgot to list them as available on the "our boxes" tab. So I went on a hunt to see how many I could find.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

If no one can give me the link to the new and restocked page that shows the hidden boxes, can someone at least tell me what the hidden boxes are (other than the Halloween one that I don't want) , thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

Hoping for some spoilers of anniversary! I hope they did a good job at curation! ^^


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I am trying to organize my stash as well to make room for all of the restocks I ordered. I thought I was going to be trading/selling at least half of each box, but I'm so ridiculous, I want to keep it all! I know I will never use some of it though. It's like parting with clothing you love that is too small. You try and convince yourself you'll fit into it eventually, but it never happens. I have combo/oily skin. I have no business holding on to heavy creams, and ulta-moisturizing treatments/masks.


well, you can always use them for your hands and body?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> If no one can give me the link to the new and restocked page that shows the hidden boxes, can someone at least tell me what the hidden boxes are (other than the Halloween one that I don't want) , thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Tropical box and sweet shop - if you type tropical or sweet you should find them. That's the only 2 I could find as well


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 12, 2014)

was Little Mermaid a great box?


----------



## Fae (Dec 12, 2014)

If you type memebox (box name) into google, you will find many great unboxings, many from our MUT ladies as well! ^^

Beautyfindsforme (biancardi) and bitsandboxes (saffyra) have nice reviews of the box! ^^


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> where is the restocked page with hidden boxes?  I don't know the link, anyone?


If you type 'Shipping Soon' into the SEARCH tab you will find a gazillion sold out boxes but this is always where you can find boxes that are still for sale.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey, I have a question about the Ladykin Broccoli Super Brightening Cream that came in the Brighten &amp; Correct box.  I'm excited to use it -- sounds like just what I need -- but at what step in my skin care routine should I use it?  Before serum and moisturizer, after?  Thanks very much!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 12, 2014)

F/W Natural Makeup (http://us.memebox.com/inactive/superbox/previous-boxes/73-f-w-natural-makeup), Halloween Edition (http://us.memebox.com/inactive/superbox/superbox-59-halloween-special), and Sweet Shop (http://us.memebox.com/scentbox-6-sweets) are hidden restocks.


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

more eye shadows from memebox. Wanted the gold set but the extra shipping fee is not making me want to buy it. It's annoying that they do that with the sets in the shops. You can't even stack it up to $70 to get free shipping too. And there's no VIP codes or codes. If only memebox went back to how they were 2-3 month ago...with pts, boxes and discounts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 12, 2014)

I ordered only the luckybox 12 today. There were a lot of boxes this month delivered and some really nice products. I hope that luckybox 12 will have some good products.

My luckybox 11 is stuck somewhere...


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 12, 2014)

catyz said:


> more eye shadows from memebox. Wanted the gold set but the extra shipping fee is not making me want to buy it. It's annoying that they do that with the sets in the shops. You can't even stack it up to $70 to get free shipping too. And there's no VIP codes or codes. If only memebox went back to how they were 2-3 month ago...with pts, boxes and discounts!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There were a bit too many boxes at that time but I miss the thrill of new box releases! The VIP codes for this month was really sad... I think they are going to make the program so bad that none will care when they stop it!


----------



## catyz (Dec 12, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> There were a bit too many boxes at that time but I miss the thrill of new box releases! The VIP codes for this month was really sad... I think they are going to make the program so bad that none will care when they stop it!


I truly agree that they don't want customers (especially old customers) to not want to buy from them anymore. I'm just curious as to how their marketing department even comes up with this idea of ridiculous changes that no one will like or want to buy products from them?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi ladies, how is everyone? I've just bought the secret key holiday value box, what does everyone think of my choice, have you bought it or used any of the items in the box, I know I should have asked before I pulled the trigger but I loved the sleeping mask I got in my cooling care box so I thought this looked good.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? I've just bought the secret key holiday value box, what does everyone think of my choice, have you bought it or used any of the items in the box, I know I should have asked before I pulled the trigger but I loved the sleeping mask I got in my cooling care box so I thought this looked good.


Good choice, in my opinion!  I like Secret Key  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 12, 2014)

I got secret key too. Seemed a great deal


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks @@Saffyra I'm quite pleased with it, I like the look of it all, I'm thinking of using the mask gel and serum together and see how they work as a set and I think the lemon sugar spray will smell good, has anyone tried it before?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I got secret key too. Seemed a great deal


I agree, I wanted to try a black mask and blackout box disappointed!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

secret key is one of my favs!!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

I just checked out the christmas boxes, and honestly the unboxed secret key is so much better than those I feel happy that I ordered it thanks @@biancardi


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Mahsa I think a lot of us MUT ladies grabbed the Secret Key. It's a great value, and this is coming from someone who constantly buys Secret Key at a huge discount. Even happy with the lower value items, which are usually the dealbreakers on value sets for me. So excited to try Donkey Milk hand cream. And I didn't like my first perfume mist, but the lemon sugar scent sounds great.

It may not be as exciting as a Memebox, but I would have opted for that over most restocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Mahsa I think a lot of us MUT ladies grabbed the Secret Key. It's a great value, and this is coming from someone who constantly buys Secret Key at a huge discount. Even happy with the lower value items, which are usually the dealbreakers on value sets for me. So excited to try Donkey Milk hand cream. And I didn't like my first perfume mist, but the lemon sugar scent sounds great.
> 
> It may not be as exciting as a Memebox, but I would have opted for that over most restocks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


After some of the boxes I've seen I'm pretty happy to be getting a box I know the contents of and I used points and a code so they work out as £2 per items which I am also happy about.

I might save my points and buy a 'proper' memebox release in a week or two if any come out just for the fun of it


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> After some of the boxes I've seen I'm pretty happy to be getting a box I know the contents of and I used points and a code so they work out as £2 per items which I am also happy about.
> 
> I might save my points and buy a 'proper' memebox release in a week or two if any come out just for the fun of it
> 
> I'm excited about the hand cream now too you are such an influence on me!


It's funny, when I looked at the photo I was calculating things in my head. I was just thinking "Okay, I'd pay $10 each for the pore pack and cream, but that's not worth the $30." And of course all I could think was how I had tooooo many hand creams...And then once I saw Donkey Milk, I started spazzing out. I do love Lemon Sugar and Sugar Grapefruit scents, so I'm hoping that's something I can use. And who can't use another snail eye cream? And the essence is supposed to be good.

Oh my goodness. I am way too excited about this Secret Key set. This is what happens when boxes are so meh.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

@@cfisher I can imagine you have a ton of hand creams, it's one item I go through so quickly that I'm ok with getting a new one, I've nearly finished the puresmile snail milk one which I am pretty obsessed with (the smell and texture are so lovely) so a donkey milk one to try is coming right on time! And I will use the rest of the items so it's a really great deal for me. I just hope the spray is yum!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Mahsa The sad thing is, I had sooo many before Memebox. Like 20ish, most likely. But I do go them like crazy, and I do those spa gloves with hand cream a lot. I'm dying to get my hands on one of the Pure Smile ones, I'm so glad to hear you liked that one! ...I don't know what it is about Donkey Milk, but I get so excited about it. And I love when things like snail mucin and donkey milk end up in the more random things like lip treatments and hand creams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ...I'm definitely hoping the spray is great. The scent has potential, but I'm so not used to Secret Key's perfumes, and the one I received from that line before (some sort of purple colored one) had a rather unpleasant smell.

The Super Luckybox was a real slap in the face. I'm hoping the Luckyboxes improve greatly, but I'm not sure I have much faith in them now either.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 12, 2014)

I guess we will both see how the spray is Im so glad I pulled the trigger now! @@cfisher


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

It was my Christmas Boxes arriving via UPS. Can't say I'm thrilled and glad I only paid $15 for the pair of them.



Spoiler



@@biancardi I've already added the Ice Cream Swing Gloss to your box for one of your nieces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of all the scents I could have received for the Dipodeur Dress Perfume I got the Lemon &amp; Ylangylang and even though it's actually quite lovely you love citrus so it's yours also. You know I'm not a citrus fan.

I can't say I hate these boxes, they're just odd. I'm very curious about the Neogen deodorant as I pretty much love all their products. The Vivito Tint is nice and I think I might actually use it, which will be a first. The liner is a cool color along with the eye shadow. Polishes seem cheap. Mirror is a weird shape and to me, completely impractical. I use so little BB Cream I've been using the same one since I started with Korean skincare. I have more than half a dozen in a drawer that are completely wasted on me. Shara Shara cream smells lovely but I have so many others I would use first. Certainly not exciting boxes but a few things I will use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 12, 2014)

Phew! Just caught up on all the excitement I missed while I was sleeping / working.  Thankfully got in on the restocks before I left - Little Mermaid is mine! Although sad I missed out on some of the ones I was really hoping for (step by step - here's looking at you!).  I could really use some masks but the mask boxes available seem a bit iffy - not looking for one for my boobs, thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously bummed, though not altogether surprised, about the Golden Code Caper (sounds like a Nancy Drew novel, no?).  People suck.  Not all of them but enough.  I hope memebox makes it right for you, @tamilthecamel!  Let us know how that resolves.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 12, 2014)

@@Mahsa If you get yours first, I expect (hope for) an update on that body mist. So anxious to find out if it's any good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MemeJunkie



Spoiler



I COMPLETELY missed that that was Neogen, I can't believe they even make deodorant! I have so many great deodorants from Etude House, It's Skin, Innisfree, etc. So I'm hoping it's great, and the packaging is cute...But isn't it really sad that the most exciting thing in that box for me is a deodorant? 



@@beastiegirl Capers, sadly. Sounds like there's quite a few of them. Argh. I'm so anxious to find out how Memebox handles this.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 12, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> Phew! Just caught up on all the excitement I missed while I was sleeping / working.  Thankfully got in on the restocks before I left - Little Mermaid is mine! Although sad I missed out on some of the ones I was really hoping for (step by step - here's looking at you!).  I could really use some masks but the mask boxes available seem a bit iffy - not looking for one for my boobs, thank you very much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Seriously bummed, though not altogether surprised, about the Golden Code Caper (sounds like a Nancy Drew novel, no?).  People suck.  Not all of them but enough.  I hope memebox makes it right for you, @tamilthecamel!  Let us know how that resolves.


Yess!!  I'm glad you got Little Mermaid! I think that's a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought the latest mask box (wish upon a mask) was nice, too.  No bust enhancement involved.  Not a super high value box monetarily but useage-wise (at least for me) totally worth it.  If only I could eat my Kiwi Yogurt mask...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 12, 2014)

My shara shara Magic balm has gritty feel?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

@@cfisher - I will admit my (new) HG brand product was the saving grace of one box for me and the



Spoiler



Vivito


was for the other.


----------



## Callistaa (Dec 12, 2014)

Black Friday #4 and #5 just reached my door step...

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-4

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/black-friday-5


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh. over 400 missed posts....

As much as I love you guys...aint nobody got time to read 400 posts...

Someone give me the cliff notes on what I missed!

Also someone start a "Get Rachel All of the Milky Dress Pink Lovely Shampoo in Existence" fund because it's official: that stuff has literally saved my hair in the past week. I'm completely obsessed on a terrifying level. lol

I just got Next Best Thing in the mail today. Love it. So much. Hugging it right now.

On top of that, I got a little package from  because she has joined the fight with milky dress in helping me keep the small amount of hair I have left on my head, and another package from @Andi B who was kind enough to send me the Soap Berry Cleanser that I've been dying to try! ( @Bunbunny I think you offered to do this as well somewhere in the abyss of posts today, if I remember correctly when I was checking from my phone! Thank you SO much for the offer! I was very lucky to get one already! hehe)

Finally, I got a package from the absolutely amazingly generous @LisaLeah and it was so thoughtful and wonderful.

I'm convinced that some of the most generous, caring and wonderful ladies are right here in this thread, for reals. &lt;3 Hugs to all of you!

Now time for me to eat some honey BBQ wings and catch up on Hell's Kitchen like its my job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 12, 2014)

The name of that deodorant KILLS me!! Don't Cry Armpits.  You must whisper it gently into your armpits while applying.... "shhh.... don't cry, armpits."

heheheheheehehee


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> The name of that deodorant KILLS me!! Don't Cry Armpits.  You must whisper it gently into your armpits while applying.... "shhh.... don't cry, armpits."
> 
> heheheheheehehee


yes, I am humming the tune...Don't Cry For Me Argentina (only using My Armpits..) haha


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> The name of that deodorant KILLS me!! Don't Cry Armpits.  You must whisper it gently into your armpits while applying.... "shhh.... don't cry, armpits."
> 
> heheheheheehehee


HAHAHHA I just spit my coffee.

Seriously my sister and I always crack up at the Korean packaging. the moolpool stuff that says "where is Pore?" always makes us laugh for some reason  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait, so is armpit sweat actually armpit tears?


----------



## athy (Dec 12, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Wait, so is armpit sweat actually armpit tears?


MAKES SENSE.

YOU'RE A GENIUS. XD


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 12, 2014)

athy said:


> MAKES SENSE.   YOU'RE A GENIUS. XD


The name certainly makes more sense and is put into context if deodorant is supposed to prevent your pits from crying. lolol (sorry I'm cracking myself up over here...)


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

Wait...did I miss someone mention that CPM2 is again sold out? Will it stay sold out this time?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

@@MissJexie, I love the Dr MJ Bounce Collagen cream from the Next Best Thing.   However, I did swatch the Active Gen - wow - that is some strong alcohol scent to that puppy.  Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## blinded (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't even notice that alcohol was an ingredient in that serum. I don't think I'm going to be able to try it. Between the alcohol and the ginseng (is ginseng callus extract the same as just plain ginseng?) I'm nervous about trying it. Don't think it will go over well.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2014)

blinded said:


> I didn't even notice that alcohol was an ingredient in that serum. I don't think I'm going to be able to try it. Between the alcohol and the ginseng (is ginseng callus extract the same as just plain ginseng?) I'm nervous about trying it. Don't think it will go over well.


The ingredients are one the side of the box....the alcohol is the 4th ingredient.   I was just shocked at the scent of it.  I can handle alcohol in products, but wowza, it's been a long time since I whiffed an alcohol scent so strong in a skincare product.

the Dr MJ, however, is really nice..no scent.  Very soothing.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@MissJexie, I love the Dr MJ Bounce Collagen cream from the Next Best Thing.   However, I did swatch the Active Gen - wow - that is some strong alcohol scent to that puppy.  Did anyone else notice that?


I have been LOVING me some Dr MJ lately!

Also I'm loving double action rice water from step by step. It's soooo soothing on my skin and makes for a great moisturizer during the day since it's fast absorbing and not a heavy cream.

The active gen is iffy for me. alcohol doesn't bother my skin as much as for some people...but I don't have very good luck with ginseng, so that could be a no-no. Might give it a try anyway or just pass it on to my mom to see if it works for her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 13, 2014)

Remember that time I said I wasn't going to spend anymore money with memebox...apparently my index finger didn't get the memo because I bought lucky box #12 today. I have no idea why. I've basically hated every lucky box they've released.

I just got super excited and my heart started pounding and I couldn't stop. I fail. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 13, 2014)

Holy hell, just tried the volcanic mask from Jeju, uh didn't notice it said heating on the container...thought my face was gonna fall off. Ouch!


----------



## Renata P (Dec 13, 2014)

It's a bit late for discussion about the golden ticket code but on the reverse side of the coupon there is an information that: Coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen or deleted. This one was shared actually so I think there is nothing to do. Now there can be 100 people claiming that they won and the coupon was stolen to them. It was a great misfortune but I don't think Memebox has any reason to cancel orders. Potentially the winner could share the coupon and change her/his mind (actually it looked like that)

Saying that someone who used any code and was using an affiliate link as well was using THIS code is not fair. There were many 3rd prizes (70$) codes people keep for themselves and use when they want.

This situation is very sad indeed but nothing was done against the law and the code was published voluntary. There is nothing Memebox can do.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 13, 2014)

But they could EASILY search for that code in their system to see that it wasn't used by the winner, who has the physical ticket. It's sad, there are some morally bankrupt people out there. But, no they're not obligated to do anything, it would be nice if they did look into it though.


----------



## Renata P (Dec 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> But they could EASILY search for that code in their system to see that it wasn't used by the winner, who has the physical ticket. It's sad, there are some morally bankrupt people out there. But, no they're not obligated to do anything, it would be nice if they did look into it though.


I think they don't care who was the winner. The coupon was just in one of the boxes. Or maybe they control somehow which box was it - who knows.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 13, 2014)

Renata P said:


> I think they don't care who was the winner. The coupon was just in one of the boxes. Or maybe they control somehow which box was it - who knows.


Yeah I don't think they care either, I was just saying that there was only 1 first place so the code was unique to her and she has the physical ticket, thereby showing ownership. Poor chick, jeez! Way to have your win crushed!


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 13, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Holy hell, just tried the volcanic mask from Jeju, uh didn't notice it said heating on the container...thought my face was gonna fall off. Ouch!


Good to know. I just bought that and it will be arriving to me soonly. Hopefully it doesn't actually make my face fall off.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 13, 2014)

sillymakeupgirl said:


> Random question: My Dirty Gal box isn't here yet   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the tracking is weird. It says: It hit the plane on 12/6. For Destination country (I'm in the US) it says: Preparing to dispatch or preparing shipment.
> 
> Is this normal? It's been on the same info for 6 days.


Yes, that is normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's likely waiting to be processed through customs. My Dirty Gal box hasn't arrived yet either.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 13, 2014)

Renata P said:


> It's a bit late for discussion about the golden ticket code but on the reverse side of the coupon there is an information that: Coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen or deleted.


Interesting information.... did not know this


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't pleased about the alcohol and the ginseng in the Hologram serum.  Up for swaps it went.  /sigh.  It's so PRETTY, though!!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I have been LOVING me some Dr MJ lately!


Seems rather decent! Although I keep reading Dr. MJ as Dr Michael Jackson omg


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 13, 2014)

AHC, shara shara and Dr. MJ all have the same parent company...  Think Meme made a deal with them lately?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Gah, think my Christmas boxes are doing a grand tour of Europe. Arrived in Frankfurt yesterday and now just been scanned in Belgium! No chance of it arriving today then and I'm out all day Monday so no idea when I'll get them now as thr DHL depot is miles away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 13, 2014)

Why oh why has DHL decided to start updating my boxes as at East Midlands airport . Seriously it must be the tracking messing up again . As the boxes yesterday that arrived went back and to Germany 3 times in a day . Doesn't help me tracking parcels while at work . Anyone in uk having same issues still with DHL


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Why oh why has DHL decided to start updating my boxes as at East Midlands airport . Seriously it must be the tracking messing up again . As the boxes yesterday that arrived went back and to Germany 3 times in a day . Doesn't help me tracking parcels while at work . Anyone in uk having same issues still with DHL


Mine is supposed to be going to Edinburgh but has been in Frankfurt most of yesterday with the looks of it. Arrived Belgium (Brussels) at 9am. I would reckon the next stop would be East Midlands before boarding a flight to Edinburgh...then eventually get thrown into a van for delivery. Have little hope of it arriving today and don't think DHL deliver on a Sunday either.

no spoilers for Pumpkin / anniversary yet? Dying to see what's in those boxes....


----------



## Malaperelka (Dec 13, 2014)

Renata P said:


> It's a bit late for discussion about the golden ticket code but on the reverse side of the coupon there is an information that: Coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen or deleted. This one was shared actually so I think there is nothing to do. Now there can be 100 people claiming that they won and the coupon was stolen to them. It was a great misfortune but I don't think Memebox has any reason to cancel orders. Potentially the winner could share the coupon and change her/his mind (actually it looked like that)
> 
> Saying that someone who used any code and was using an affiliate link as well was using THIS code is not fair. There were many 3rd prizes (70$) codes people keep for themselves and use when they want.
> 
> This situation is very sad indeed but nothing was done against the law and the code was published voluntary. There is nothing Memebox can do.


You're 100% right Renata.


----------



## seachange (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, I wasn't pleased about the alcohol and the ginseng in the Hologram serum.  Up for swaps it went.  /sigh.  It's so PRETTY, though!!


Is that the serum from the next best thing or brighten &amp; correct?


----------



## veritazy (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> AHC, shara shara and Dr. MJ all have the same parent company...  Think Meme made a deal with them lately?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Didn't know Dr Michael Jackson too! And Vivito is their premier makeup brand as well. I like Vivito alot, among all. I think they had a sweet deal and had to throw all the Shara2 into all the boxes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Alidolly said:


> no spoilers for Pumpkin / anniversary yet? Dying to see what's in those boxes....


I'm excited too...but I skipped pumpkin so will be getting it via snailmail. Question is dare I look if there is a spoler? *covers eyes*


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

I need to stay away from memebox site...had another look today at the remaining boxes and was drawn to #16 for the leg stuff as I've had double meniscus repair and get tired / achy legs so thought it might be nice and cooling. Any excuse eh?

Must..not..buy...oh my lips!

(On a happy note, My Little Box arrived from France! not exactly a Christmas box IMHO as collab box with Fleur de Fleur and seems to include the exact same gifts as the French version who had a different collab...guessing they didnt give the blogger any choice in things to include ....possibly like the CPM2 box lol!)

Still, its OK and would use all the items which is good.


----------



## Fae (Dec 13, 2014)

I hope anniversary box spoilers pop up soon! ^^


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

Renata P said:


> It's a bit late for discussion about the golden ticket code but on the reverse side of the coupon there is an information that: Coupons cannot be replaced if lost, stolen or deleted. This one was shared actually so I think there is nothing to do. Now there can be 100 people claiming that they won and the coupon was stolen to them. It was a great misfortune but I don't think Memebox has any reason to cancel orders. _Potentially the winner could share the coupon and change her/his mind (actually it looked like that)_
> 
> Saying that someone who used any code and was using an affiliate link as well was using THIS code is not fair. There were many 3rd prizes (70$) codes people keep for themselves and use when they want.
> 
> This situation is very sad indeed but nothing was done against the law and the code was published voluntary. There is nothing Memebox can do.


In all fairness, I don't think people are stating that Memebox is legally obligated to get involved in this situation. And I think most of us are aware that there's a reasonable chance they won't get involved at all. But it would be the right thing for them to do. She didn't purposely share the code, she even covered the section where the code is printed with her finger, it just happened to also be printed on an obscure section of the ticket. Lots of people didn't even notice it. And a LOT of us would have done the same exact thing. A lot of people seem to be implying she just posted the code for the world to see. That's not the case at all. The sort of people that would go out of their way to use this code, are the last people that deserve to benefit from this situation. 

Everyone can claim they had the ticket, but she could show them photos of the ticket, which no one else really can. And knowing Memebox, they're aware of which box series the ticket went into.

As for submitting the order numbers of people that used a code. Obviously, Memebox can check this on their end and see which code was used. It's not as though it's a witch hunt to post people's names and shame them. I don't know how organized Memebox is about these things, and if it helped by sending order numbers for reference, so be it. But considering the timing, there is a far better chance that order was with the stolen 1st Place code. 

Memebox can do something. That doesn't mean they're legally obligated to. But I think most of us still really want them to come through for Tami on this one. And we definitely want those 50 orders with the "stolen" code to be canceled.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

So anxious to hear if people think the anniversary box is any good, but going to attempt to avoid spoilers while my box comes to me snail mail. Anxious to see Pumpkin Pie though, I hope I end up regretting canceling it.....No orange makeup please  :lol:

@@MemeJunkie I am so in love with the Vivito products. I looked them up on GMarket to see what other items they had, and I was shocked to see that even the sale price for their lip products tend to be $20+ (even the lip balm pots were nearly $20 on sale). I'm really hoping we see more of their products in future boxes. It's nice to have new companies to be excited about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

I have 3 golden tickets codes. Do you know if I will be able to use all of them? They all have the same code... and it's written that you can use it only once.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I have 3 golden tickets codes. Do you know if I will be able to use all of them? They all have the same code... and it's written that you can use it only once.


People have mentioned only being able to use them once. I think it may be one ticket per account, or possibly one ticket per account per month.

I guess we'll find out in January.

(Seriously, what a silly way to do things!)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, I wasn't pleased about the alcohol and the ginseng in the Hologram serum.  Up for swaps it went.  /sigh.  It's so PRETTY, though!!



yes, it is very pretty.  I don't have issues with alcohol, but this might be a product that I just keep for "looks" and not use - haha

I cannot believe that a Shara Shara drugstore line (AHC) has a serum that is 90.00 - with denatured alcohol in it!!  no way.  I think people got excited over it because it is so pretty - I did too!  It is cool looking.  What a shame.  I would have rather had a nice 40.00 serum that was boring looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> AHC, shara shara and Dr. MJ all have the same parent company...  Think Meme made a deal with them lately?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You know what I found out?  Outside of the ISAO cleansing wipes, in the 4 boxes I received that had soon to be  expired products - all were shara shara owned.      I know I am like a dog with a bone on this product but I think that because it is so pretty  (the active gen serum) that the fact it might not be that great and the expiration date along with the high $$ is being ignored.

oh well.  I wrote it up in my blog, I have talked it to death on FB and that is the end of it for me!  haha

edited add, make that 8 items now. the snail cream in the christmas box 1 by shara shara expires one year from now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yess!!  I'm glad you got Little Mermaid! I think that's a good box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought the latest mask box (wish upon a mask) was nice, too.  No bust enhancement involved.  Not a super high value box monetarily but useage-wise (at least for me) totally worth it.  If only I could eat my Kiwi Yogurt mask...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm pretty happy too.  Your review actually helped me to decide since I think we have similar skin types. . . and now I sound like a creepy stalker.  Erm. . . so, masks.  Thanks for the tip on the most recent one.  I'm going to hold off for now to make my wallet (and therefore, my husband) happy heading into the holidays.  I can always do a shop order with Christmas cash.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 13, 2014)

My soon to be expired item, the Shara Shara magic cream is luckily working wonderfully so I'll likely use it up. Still unhappy at the short shelf life though. Anyone else using it? It's completely healed a dry patch on my face and lightened some red marks I had from acne.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

juless231 said:


> My soon to be expired item, the Shara Shara magic cream is luckily working wonderfully so I'll likely use it up. Still unhappy at the short shelf life though. Anyone else using it? It's completely healed a dry patch on my face and lightened some red marks I had from acne.


is this the one from petit treasures?  Yes, I am using it and I like that it helps with my acne.   I wish it wasn't expiring in 7 months, because I use it as a spot treatment at night and I will still have a lot of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The one from next best thing in skin care smells too funky for me and it will go on my feet...


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 13, 2014)

My shara shara Magic balm from next best thing smells odd too and it's gritty not so magic


----------



## Callistaa (Dec 13, 2014)

OMG. MEMEBOX JUST RESTOCKED BOXES ON THEIR SITE. WOW.


----------



## blinded (Dec 13, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Yeah, I wasn't pleased about the alcohol and the ginseng in the Hologram serum.  Up for swaps it went.  /sigh.  It's so PRETTY, though!!


I didn't notice the alcohol in the ingredient list because as soon as I saw ginseng listed on the product card I figured I wouldn't be able to use it. I want to use it mostly because it's so pretty.


----------



## Fae (Dec 13, 2014)

The restock happened yesterday already! These are restocks that did not sell out yet! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, just wrapped a mini memebox for both Granny's from my daughter. Each contains a Hallabong serum, an Appletox, Etude House castle hand cream and a clover lip balm. Both are in their late 70s so didn't want to include anything too "out there" - though adding the smurf stuff to my mum's box would be a laugh but I'm going to use that so no chance!

Postman also just delivered While you were Sleeping box for mummy. Really happy with this box as its jam packed with products and all of them look good!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

The weirdest thing just happened. Some really grouchy woman was pounding on my door, so I open the door and she shoves a bag of Memeboxes in my face. And then says is the most nasty manner possible "I think these are yours." She's not my postal person, so I just politely try to ask if something is wrong (she didn't deliver my regular mail) and she tells me something about how they were filled out wrong and how me/the sender screwed up the address, and then she tells me that some people at the post office said they belonged to me. She then lectures me and starts ranting at me, then makes a comment about how they don't have time to deal with this sort of stuff this time of year. 

I don't care. I'm swimming in Memeboxes. Ain't nothin' gonna bring me down.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. Some really grouchy woman was pounding on my door, so I open the door and she shoves a bag of Memeboxes in my face. And then says is the most nasty manner possible "I think these are yours." She's not my postal person, so I just politely try to ask if something is wrong (she didn't deliver my regular mail) and she tells me something about how they were filled out wrong and how me/the sender screwed up the address, and then she tells me that some people at the post office said they belonged to me. She then lectures me and starts ranting at me, then makes a comment about how they don't have time to deal with this sort of stuff this time of year.
> 
> I don't care. I'm swimming in Memeboxes. Ain't nothin' gonna bring me down.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


As a grown woman you should be ashamed of yourself for not knowing your own address....because no shipper has ever gotten someone's address on the package wrong ever.

I hope you call the PO and tell on her.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 13, 2014)

I'VE BOUGHT 2 MEMEBOXES  AAAAAAAAAAH! It's been sooooo long ago since I've done that!

I've got the [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Cleanse &amp; Tone and Oh! My Lips [/SIZE][SIZE=13.63636302948px]for only $4.98  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> As a grown woman you should be ashamed of yourself for not knowing your own address....because no shipper has ever gotten someone's address on the package wrong ever.
> 
> I hope you call the PO and tell on her.


I live in a small town, so I know the current postal workers, and with her showing up like this I think she may be a manger or whatnot at the post office. I'll casually mention something to my postal guy when he shows up today, but he's already noticed address issues with Memebox.

But three of the packages don't even show my address correctly, so I'm wondering if someone noticed the bright pink packages and just lead them in my direction.

Is this the Memeshame I've been warned about? 

@@marjojojoleintje Ooooh, I love the lip balm pot in that box, it's the sole reason I bought that box! I hope you love everything in them. It sure is nice to buy boxes after you know the contents. It feels like it's been forever since you posted about buying a box!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I live in a small town, so I know the current postal workers, and with her showing up like this I think she may be a manger or whatnot at the post office. I'll casually mention something to my postal guy when he shows up today, but he's already noticed address issues with Memebox.
> 
> But three of the packages don't even show my address correctly, so I'm wondering if someone noticed the bright pink packages and just lead them in my direction.
> 
> ...


hahha yeah I was already worried I might not be addicted anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Genie advised me to buy those boxes so I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. over 400 missed posts....
> 
> As much as I love you guys...aint nobody got time to read 400 posts...
> 
> Someone give me the cliff notes on what I missed!


Here ya go:  There was a massive restock.  All the best boxes sold out ASAP.  Golden Ticket madness.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> hahha yeah I was already worried I might not be addicted anymore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Genie advised me to buy those boxes so I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha, it's a really bad sign for Memebox when they lose their Queen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The weirdest thing just happened. Some really grouchy woman was pounding on my door, so I open the door and she shoves a bag of Memeboxes in my face. And then says is the most nasty manner possible "I think these are yours." She's not my postal person, so I just politely try to ask if something is wrong (she didn't deliver my regular mail) and she tells me something about how they were filled out wrong and how me/the sender screwed up the address, and then she tells me that some people at the post office said they belonged to me. She then lectures me and starts ranting at me, then makes a comment about how they don't have time to deal with this sort of stuff this time of year.
> 
> I don't care. I'm swimming in Memeboxes. Ain't nothin' gonna bring me down.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


You know you're a true Memebox addict when the post office knows they're your boxes even when they aren't addressed right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

starry101 said:


> You know you're a true Memebox addict when the post office knows they're your boxes even when they aren't addressed right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I feel like this should be that "moment" where I reevaluate my life (and by life, I mean Memebox addiction) and make some grand declaration about how I'm going to change.

But I think we all know that isn't true. I respect you all too much to lie to you. ..Or myself.  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher - at least the boxes weren't fish smelling or bug infested this time so that's an improvement no?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@cfisher - at least the boxes weren't fish smelling or bug infested this time so that's an improvement no?


I'd rather have a box go missing in transit than have to deal with another fishy box.

I always forget about the buggy lip balm.

Thank goodness it was a Hope Girl product. If that happened to my Vivito, I would have been fighting Memebox to the death for a replacement.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Speaking of While You Were Sleeping...Those boxes haven't been restocked yet, have they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I live in a small town, so I know the current postal workers, and with her showing up like this I think she may be a manger or whatnot at the post office. I'll casually mention something to my postal guy when he shows up today, but he's already noticed address issues with Memebox.
> 
> But three of the packages don't even show my address correctly, so I'm wondering if someone noticed the bright pink packages and just lead them in my direction.
> 
> ...


That makes it even worse! I know this is their busy season, but that's no reason to get all huffy.

I've noticed address issues too. I'm not sure how it gets twisted around from when you put it in to when they print the shipping labels, but it does. Fortunately my post lady knows me...really well. She always makes sure I get my stuff. I'm  on a first name basis with the ladies who work at pick up/ship out. They tell me I'm the only person they know of that gets bright pink boxes!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> That makes it even worse! I know this is their busy season, but that's no reason to get all huffy.
> 
> I've noticed address issues too. I'm not sure how it gets twisted around from when you put it in to when they print the shipping labels, but it does. Fortunately my post lady knows me...really well. She always makes sure I get my stuff. I'm  on a first name basis with the ladies who work at pick up/ship out. They tell me I'm the only person they know of that gets bright pink boxes!


I just couldn't believe she actually came here to actually lecture me, I was so thrown off. But there was like 8 boxes, and they were all messed up. 

And YES, that is what I do not understand. I mean we type it into their system, where it's stored. How does it get so messed up? All the shipping programs I've known don't really leave much wriggle room for it to get all mixed up. One thing I noticed was that the town's name was partially cut off on all of those slips, which I've never seen before. And then other parts of the address and my name look like they were cut off.

I guess us being the only Memeboxers in our town works to our advantage at times like these. I'd sure hate to miss out on a lot of boxes because of silly address issues.

And we all know how slim our chances are for restocks, or getting our hands on the really great stuff that is impossible to find.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 13, 2014)

Can some of you ladies help me out? Been using the eon wheat germ daycream for global 13 was it? The one global that had tampons in it too If I recall correctly. However, I LOVE it. It's amaaazing for my uber dry skin. My skin actually feels soft to the touch and not tight anymore. The thing is. It says 6months after opening only? There's no way I'm done with this 75g cream in 6 months  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can I use it afterwards or is that a big nono?

Also got my Cleanse &amp; Tone standard mail today! That was fast. I'm very happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel 6 months is pretty standard with creams. I've always been told/read that you can usually consider an additional 6 months after and expiration date both before and after opening a moisturizer safe.

Personally, I would suggest being cautious after 6 months. I've had creams go bad after opening, and usually the smell was noticeably different, or the consistency would be very off. If you notice any changes to the cream after 6 months, it's not worth risking it.

Personally, I would definitely try to be sure to use a spatula or something clean to remove it as well, just to avoid introducing any bacteria unnecessarily.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel 6 months is pretty standard with creams. I've always been told/read that you can usually consider an additional 6 months after and expiration date both before and after opening a moisturizer safe.
> 
> Personally, I would suggest being cautious after 6 months. I've had creams go bad after opening, and usually the smell was noticeably different, or the consistency would be very off. If you notice any changes to the cream after 6 months, it's not worth risking it.
> 
> Personally, I would definitely try to be sure to use a spatula or something clean to remove it as well, just to avoid introducing any bacteria unnecessarily.


Thank you! That's what I thought. I have never seen 6 months before myself. I used to use Biotherm and Origins only and they were good for 12-24 months after opening, so I was a bit shocked *-* But I will def keep an eye out for the cream, if it starts changing consistency or smell. I always use a spatula and clean them daily. Hopefully that helps   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Thank you! That's what I thought. I have never seen 6 months before myself. I used to use Biotherm and Origins only and they were good for 12-24 months after opening, so I was a bit shocked *-* But I will def keep an eye out for the cream, if it starts changing consistency or smell. I always use a spatula and clean them daily. Hopefully that helps   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I see 6 months on a lot of creams, and I definitely see that on a lot of my Korean creams. I just checked and sure enough in my nightstand I have 2 of them with the 6 month thing. I wonder if it's maybe the preservatives used, or something? 

Oh, if you use a spatula from the beginning, then I wouldn't even worry about it. As long as you don't notice any changes, I definitely think you're fine. Most my Korean creams take me around 10-12 months to use up (I have a horrible habit of having 2-3 open at a time, trying to work on that) and I've never had any issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi ladies! Received my I'm Eyeliner Set from the second day of the 12 Days of Christmas. When I arrived home and saw the package I was completely shocked to receive it so quickly. Anyway, point of this post, swatch them for you all or you could care less?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Hi ladies! Received my I'm Eyeliner Set from the second day of the 12 Days of Christmas. When I arrived home and saw the package I was completely shocked to receive it so quickly. Anyway, point of this post, swatch them for you all or you could care less?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YES PLEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted the set but didn't feel like paying for extra shipping but might still get it after seeing your swatches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THanks.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not very technologically advantaged and I've certainly never swatched anything so bear with me please. Three of the photos are with a flash and only the second (top right) is natural light. All liners are a bit glittery except for the black and literally glide on like butter. The third photo (bottom left) took some serious effort to smudge it with my thumb and the last photo is a result of trying to scrub it all off with a rich hand soap, which clearly didn't work as you can see by my red skin.

I like them a lot! Definitely worth the cost in my opinion. Good job, Meme.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

Memejunkie, do they come off with eye makeup remover?  I like makeup that lasts but not for it to be TOO tenacious.  Thanks.  Pretty colors!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher - I tried the Neogen deoderant (I feel like I can talk about it since everyone was making jokes about it, you guys are hilarious by the way!) and it works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it does have a very commercial deodorant type smell and feels a bit sticky at first. It's not a cream type, more like a gel type, if that makes sense. Not sure I would go out of my way to buy it but if it fell into my lap and the fact I just like the brand, I would certainly use it.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 13, 2014)

I am itching to buy another box but am not exactly thrilled with the choices left.  Can anyone give me suggestions for the best of the worst? lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Thanks for the photos! The colours look nice, but I have a question... Is that a red dark eye pencil? How would you wear that one?? I feel a bit old fashioned now!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 13, 2014)

My Next Best Thing box FINALLY got released and is now at the local delivery office.. Really hoping I can get it tomorrow and play with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So excited!!!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> I am itching to buy another box but am not exactly thrilled with the choices left.  Can anyone give me suggestions for the best of the worst? lol


@ I like the hair salon one and you can find unboxing posts online. The luckybox 12 is a new one and you could buy it if you like to gamble!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 13, 2014)

I was hoping Next Best Thing would be restocked.  I never managed to get one


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Memejunkie, do they come off with eye makeup remover?  I like makeup that lasts but not for it to be TOO tenacious.  Thanks.  Pretty colors!


I actually don't own makeup remover, that's how little I am into makeup in general, and if I do receive it, it always went straight to my trade list.
So here's what I just did - I used an Elizavecca cream cleanser (that's actually pretty harsh) and did very little to remove it. Switched to an oil cleanser and it removed all colors except for a smidge of the black. I'm assuming a makeup remover targets things of this nature so perhaps they would work better? Because what I just used isn't really ideal for the eyelids. Please let me know what you think...if I need to invest in some type of remover before applying to my eyeballs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@MemeJunkie Thanks for the photos! The colours look nice, but I have a question... Is that a red dark eye pencil? How would you wear that one?? I feel a bit old fashioned now!


I thought the same thing initially, that it felt more like a lip liner, but I think it's a nice shade of plum. Let me try it with some shadow and I will let you know.


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@MemeJunkie Thanks for the photos! The colours look nice, but I have a question... Is that a red dark eye pencil? How would you wear that one?? I feel a bit old fashioned now!


For me, I put a light gold shade of eye shadow and draw a thin red line across my eye lids and it makes them pop. I actually really like the korean red liners. Never thought I would use them before memebox either but you should give it a try and test it out. It actually looks natural, if you don't over do it with wings and such, as it is red afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie, those are nice pics. You have enabled me to buy them but after today's 12 days of x-mas thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait. I think I'm going to get the eye shadows too. They look so pretty.... :wub:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Didn't notice it before but the 12 days of Christmas doesn't include the weekend so (d'oh). Next one will be Monday - wonder what it will be?


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Didn't notice it before but the 12 days of Christmas doesn't include the weekend so (d'oh). Next one will be Monday - wonder what it will be?


oh really? thanks! umm...now wondering if I shuold get the sets now...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I see 6 months on a lot of creams, and I definitely see that on a lot of my Korean creams. I just checked and sure enough in my nightstand I have 2 of them with the 6 month thing. I wonder if it's maybe the preservatives used, or something?
> 
> Oh, if you use a spatula from the beginning, then I wouldn't even worry about it. As long as you don't notice any changes, I definitely think you're fine. Most my Korean creams take me around 10-12 months to use up (I have a horrible habit of having 2-3 open at a time, trying to work on that) and I've never had any issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm the same! Takes ages to go through. And I always get tempted mid way through or something to open up a couple new ones &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Liv (Dec 13, 2014)

When are the first people going to get their hands on the Anniversary box, I am so curious to see if it is as good as they promised and as I hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have given up hope on a The Next best thing in skincare restock. Therefore, I decided to recreate it in a way on Koreadepart to gift it at Christmas to my mum.

I need your help and advice. I am looking for a mask/sleeping mask like the cute ones from the box and for an alternative to the MJ capsule cream as it is not available on Koreadepart. Do you know a nice capsule cream?


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

catyz said:


> For me, I put a light gold shade of eye shadow and draw a thin red line across my eye lids and it makes them pop. I actually really like the korean red liners. Never thought I would use them before memebox either but you should give it a try and test it out. It actually looks natural, if you don't over do it with wings and such, as it is red afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, thank goodness someone else responded and I don't need to fumble around for the next half hour trying to figure out what to do with that liner like a total idiot. Thank you bunches @@catyz! You're a Doll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My (now) clean face is ready for one of the DewyTree Honey Moist black sheet masks that came with the liners. Time much better spent.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

I've not even got my shipping notification for the pumpkin / anniversary bundle yet so I'm guessing it'll be Monday as I know DHL don't deliver on a Sunday in the UK at least .


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

@MemeJunkie  the green eyeliner is stunning!  I will have to purchase that one the next time I am making a memeorder

Did you get cleanse &amp; tone?  They have the clean it zero in there and I think those would work great on that product.  Let me know if you don't have that, as I can add a mini sample to your bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

catyz said:


> For me, I put a light gold shade of eye shadow and draw a thin red line across my eye lids and it makes them pop. I actually really like the korean red liners. Never thought I would use them before memebox either but you should give it a try and test it out. It actually looks natural, if you don't over do it with wings and such, as it is red afterall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


@@catyz That makes sense. I prefer silver/grey to gold so this colour is not for me but I can see that it would look nice the way you use it. When I googled it I found some scary ladies that looked like zombies with the amount of red eye liner they used!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

I just used my apple and honey hand cream from the apple mojto box and I am in love!! At first it's seems sticky (although I would have forgiven that because of the smell) but it sinks in so beautifully and makes my hands feel soft, and it smells so divine to me - I'm really liking Korean hand creams!!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 13, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I just used my apple and honey hand cream from the apple mojto box and I am in love!! At first it's seems sticky (although I would have forgiven that because of the smell) but it sinks in so beautifully and makes my hands feel soft, and it smells so divine to me - I'm really liking Korean hand creams!!


 its a face cream and a sleep mask too


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> its a face cream and a sleep mask too


Thanks for the heads up - I'll try it as a moisturiser tonight, honey is so good with my skin.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> I actually don't own makeup remover, that's how little I am into makeup in general, and if I do receive it, it always went straight to my trade list.
> 
> So here's what I just did - I used an Elizavecca cream cleanser (that's actually pretty harsh) and did very little to remove it. Switched to an oil cleanser and it removed all colors except for a smidge of the black. I'm assuming a makeup remover targets things of this nature so perhaps they would work better? Because what I just used isn't really ideal for the eyelids. Please let me know what you think...if I need to invest in some type of remover before applying to my eyeballs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would recommend a good eye makeup remover because you probably don't want harsher products near your eyes, and if you're like me you don't want to scrub so hard that you take your eyelashes off!

What I do is soak a cotton pad in eye makeup remover and then hold it against my closed eye for at least 10-15 seconds to loosen things up before I start wiping gently.  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

Liv said:


> I have given up hope on a The Next best thing in skincare restock. Therefore, I decided to recreate it in a way on Koreadepart to gift it at Christmas to my mum.
> 
> I need your help and advice. I am looking for a mask/sleeping mask like the cute ones from the box and for an alternative to the MJ capsule cream as it is not available on Koreadepart. Do you know a nice capsule cream?


I'm liking Secret Key The Pink Cream, it's a capsule cream.  I like it more on my neck than my face, for some reason.


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Oh, thank goodness someone else responded and I don't need to fumble around for the next half hour trying to figure out what to do with that liner like a total idiot. Thank you bunches @@catyz! You're a Doll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My (now) clean face is ready for one of the DewyTree Honey Moist black sheet masks that came with the liners. Time much better spent.


haha, you are too kind! Actually, it might still be fun for you to test it out, when you have a chance and see what you come up with! That's actually what i did with the A;T Fox kit that had the red liner in it. I was like, well should try it now so i don't have to waste it. And it actually turned out very well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Enjoy your mask! I love dewytree masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Alex Z., I bet they do! Red is one of those colours that can be scary looking, haha. I still need to figure out how to use the red eye shadow from the red colour box. I like silver too but I tend to use that with darker liners, haha. I figure warm with warm and cool with cool colours so they don't stand out too much.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> its a face cream and a sleep mask too


that is the apple tox by tony moly.  We also got a hand cream that is separate.  so the red apple is a face cream &amp;  sleep mask, but there is an apple and honey hand cream too in the box.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie Thank you, I didn't even realize you bought the value set and had it already. I was really curious about that deodorant. I have like 2 Memeboxes worth of Korean deodorants, I should not be excited about this, but I of course have to use it. It's Neogen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And thanks for the swatches, I'm not really a fan of eye makeup, but I bought the two lip bundles. So the more people comment on being happy with their makeup products, the less nervous I am about my Meme lip products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like there won't be any Anniversary spoilers until Monday then, huh? Who else is really nervous about this one?!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol the appletox is used on my feet but makes them peel. So watch out


----------



## catyz (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher, I am!! But i still can't wait to get my hand on the box though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's hope ALL our fave brands are in there! (I know it's wishful thinking but still...)


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Jane George I originally tried the Appletox a few years ago or so and it dried out my skin and left it with that tight feeling. Back then I only ever heard bad things about the product. But ever since this box, I keep hearing rave reviews, and I pulled out a sample I had of it and the consistency seemed different, and the smell did as well. I'm wondering if they changed their formula. ...But you saying it makes your feet peel, is rather worrisome, haha.

@@catyz I have two coming snail mail, I bought a second after I was told it would be all new, amazing products. But with the recent curations of things like Super Luckybox, I'm so anxious. I just hope they really try to wow us with this one!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher my feet can get really tough so it is a good thing and tbh it is due to the fruit acids


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is the apple tox by tony moly. We also got a hand cream that is separate. so the red apple is a face cream &amp; sleep mask, but there is an apple and honey hand cream too in the box.


Thanks for the heads up @@biancardi


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Jane George I have only used the appletox once so far and on my face, but when I used it I had peeling but I wasn't sure if it was my skin or too much product that was drying and balling up?


----------



## happysubber23 (Dec 13, 2014)

So excited to get my first pink box ever today. Turns out it was the Benton set that I ordered on Black Friday. I was disappointed to see that my free gift was a single bubble peeling pad. I'm sure I'll like trying it out but I am dying to try out some K-beauty and getting a single use free gift when all of the others sounded much better is a bit of a letdown. I guess I'll just twiddle my thumbs waiting for Dirty Gal and the restocks that I grabbed to arrive someday while I rub snail bee goodness on my face.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that is the apple tox by tony moly. We also got a hand cream that is separate. so the red apple is a face cream &amp; sleep mask, but there is an apple and honey hand cream too in the box.


 sorry I have the appletox didn't know they did a hand cream


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Think I'll suggest the granny's use the appletox as a hand cream if it causes peeling?! I've used a little of it on my hands as think its too sticky for face use. Usually if I don't use something on my face, I slap it on my legs as they rarely see the light of day anyway lol!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@Jane George I have only used the appletox once so far and on my face, but when I used it I had peeling but I wasn't sure if it was my skin or too much product that was drying and balling up?


It contains fruit acids so will peel for some people. I don't believe it has down any damage to my skin and instead seems to be smoothing the skin nicely on my feet.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love it when my feet peel.

But when it comes to my face...Unless it's a peeling gel/cream, it should not be peeling my face, in my opinion.

Have any of you ladies with dry skin used their Appletox yet? I thought a lot of people were raving about it, but sort of wondering if I misunderstood, or if they just loved the packaging. 

On the plus side...Thanks @@Jane George, at least now I know how to use up the Appletoxes I get stuck with. I'm sure we have more coming our way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher and @@Jane George I don't mind if it's peeling on my face if I use it once or twice a month, I was planning on using it more but now I will use it less. When I used it I was please with the results so for me it's a rave but it's good to know that I shouldn't use it too often.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

I have oily skin and the red appletox has never peeled my skin

the green apple is a peeling cream, but you only keep that on your face for a few minutes.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Mahsa @@cfisher it isn't rich enough for my skin on my face tbh

I received the green apple from bnk yesterday


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@biancardi Has the green appletox been in a Memebox before? 

@@Jane George We have similar skin types from what I've read. and honestly, it's not like I need more creams. If it had been like a $60 cream, I'd be forced to give it a proper chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Jane George @@cfisher @@biancardi I have combination skin oily forehead and nose and dry around my mouth so I'm always looking for things to balance out my skin appletox was pretty good I'll let you know how it is next time I try it (I plan on using it as a sleeping mask once or twice a month)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@biancardi Has the green appletox been in a Memebox before?
> 
> @@Jane George We have similar skin types from what I've read. and honestly, it's not like I need more creams. If it had been like a $60 cream, I'd be forced to give it a proper chance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


tonymoly superbox....


----------



## Fae (Dec 13, 2014)

I have combo-oily skin and my face never peeled! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

@@cfisher atm I am a fan of dairy based creams or anything honey or snail mucus. All seem to enrich my skin nicely. My fave from memeboxes have been the donkey steam cream or the bounce cheese cream.

Also loving the mangchee lifting mask over a standard moisturiser for day atm.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

Might be a dry skin issue


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Jane George Yeah, I'm starting to think it may be a dry skin thing. Donkey Milk and anything with Mucin and honey are also way at the top of my list. I have 3 of the Bounce Cheese Creams now (1 is the Melted kind) so anxious to use up what I have to be able to justify opening one.

Glad you liked the Mangchee, I have 2 of those and bought 2 of the creams to complete my set. But I hadn't heard yet if anyone liked the lifting mask.I'm sure I can get some great use out of one of them this winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love it when my feet peel.
> 
> But when it comes to my face...Unless it's a peeling gel/cream, it should not be peeling my face, in my opinion.
> 
> Have any of you ladies with dry skin used their Appletox yet? I thought a lot of people were raving about it, but sort of wondering if I misunderstood, or if they just loved the packaging.


It didn't work for me whatsoever either. It left my face sticky for hours even tho I got dry skin, and it sort of peeled sometimes for me too. Thought it maybe was just me, and not something with the product, but now I know its normal. I stocked up to give away for gifts however. My bestfriend LOOOVES it., But it's not for me,sadly..


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Theblondeangel Welp, it's official. Definitely not for us dry skinned ladies, haha. I think I have as many foot creams as I do facial moisturizers at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Mahsa Be sure to let us know how it goes. I'm wondering if you'll notice a drastic difference with your dry skin areas vs your oily skin areas.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree with the stickiness. I have used it once and face and it didn't add enough moisture and instead left my chin and forehead sticky. Was odd


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh well, might continue to use the appletox for my hands then as I've dry / sensitive skin.

Am loving the Etude House face masks - trying a mango one tonight and feels lovely. Kinda look a bit scary with it on (thank god daughter is in bed!).


----------



## cfisher (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Jane George I know you constantly make jokes about how your skin drinks things up. Mine is the same, and I had originally tried it not long after I got into Korean skincare, which was not long after my days of slathering heavy moisturizers on my skin out of desperation to moisturize it. So for something to sit on my skin like that, was entirely unnatural. My skin has improved drastically, so I can't even imagine how uncomfortable it would be to use that stuff now. 

@@Alidolly The Etude House masks are some of the cheapest, but I actually think they're pretty good as well. I love to use them in between other masks to help bring my average sheet mask cost down. It's hard to justify spending so much on sheet masks, after all. And I have a huge stash of the mango ones, I don't know why, but I'm obsessed with mango skincare.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Think I'll suggest the granny's use the appletox as a hand cream if it causes peeling?! I've used a little of it on my hands as think its too sticky for face use. Usually if I don't use something on my face, I slap it on my legs as they rarely see the light of day anyway lol!


I've been waiting to receive it in one of my boxes (finally did!) just so I could use it as a body cream. For some reason I have a problem with putting something that comes in an apple on my face. I know that's probably silly but I'm a strange bird.


Jane George said:


> It contains fruit acids so will peel for some people. I don't believe it has down any damage to my skin and instead seems to be smoothing the skin nicely on my feet.


And then there's that. I'm dry enough. Fall asleep without moisturizing and I look like the cracked Sahara Desert in the morning.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 13, 2014)

I bought loads of the Etude house masks in their sale and have been really impressed. Even hubby said it felt nice (I slathered some of the spare essence on his face). I'll get him wearing one by the end of the year lol!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm dry combination with spider neavi which get very itchy and red, which masks would be best?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Theblondeangel Welp, it's official. Definitely not for us dry skinned ladies, haha. I think I have as many foot creams as I do facial moisturizers at this point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, me too! But I feel even for footcare, that the appletox is just meh. I dont like the stickyness. Also I love the withshyan footcream in the pink tube we got! Smells like bubblegum! It's lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

Has anyone used the Rosemine Azulene Calming Gel from herbal cosmetics box and while you were sleeping? I was looking for reviews and I realised that in the herbal box the cream was presented as an after sun protection cream but in the while you were sleeping it's a soothing cream for irritated skin, dry patches and oily trouble skin that can be used also as a sleeping mask!!! It's the exact same one in both boxes! I am a bit annoyed that the description has been altered to fit the box... Now I don't know which is the best way to use the cream and I can't find a website for the brand... Any advice?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Has anyone used the Rosemine Azulene Calming Gel from herbal cosmetics box and while you were sleeping? I was looking for reviews and I realised that in the herbal box the cream was presented as an after sun protection cream but in the while you were sleeping it's a soothing cream for irritated skin, dry patches and oily trouble skin that can be used also as a sleeping mask!!! It's the exact same one in both boxes! I am a bit annoyed that the description has been altered to fit the box... Now I don't know which is the best way to use the cream and I can't find a website for the brand... Any advice?


I don't know if it'll be the "best" use or not, but I'm saving the Azulene gel to use for sunburn, wind burn, that kind of thing.  Maybe bug bites next summer.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 13, 2014)

@@Alex Z. - I use the Rosemine Aloe on burns, my business is cooking and I'm a hot mess and burn myself often, but haven't used it for anything other than that. It's soothing for sure but can't say it aids in healing or even moisturizing. When I'm doing my nightly routine I usually just spread my heaviest moisturizer on any burn I have and they heal nicely. As far as skincare goes, I'm of no use to you. My apologies.



Theblondeangel said:


> Haha, me too! But I feel even for footcare, that the appletox is just meh. I dont like the stickyness. Also I love the withshyan footcream in the pink tube we got! Smells like bubblegum! It's lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have been trying to work my way through this cream since I received it and have hated the scent and fact I felt it really wasn't that moisturizing for a foot cream. Just threw it out the other day. Funny how we all like something different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Has anyone used the Rosemine Azulene Calming Gel from herbal cosmetics box and while you were sleeping? I was looking for reviews and I realised that in the herbal box the cream was presented as an after sun protection cream but in the while you were sleeping it's a soothing cream for irritated skin, dry patches and oily trouble skin that can be used also as a sleeping mask!!! It's the exact same one in both boxes! I am a bit annoyed that the description has been altered to fit the box... Now I don't know which is the best way to use the cream and I can't find a website for the brand... Any advice?


well since it is mostly aloe, I would use it for sunburn. I have it from the herbal box and haven't used it. I haven't heard about aloe being of use to oily skin, but I don't know too much.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the feedback! I was thinking to sell it because I didn't want to use it as a sleeping mask, but after reading your comments I am definitely keeping it for summer time!


----------



## moosie (Dec 13, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I have oily skin and the red appletox has never peeled my skin
> 
> the green apple is a peeling cream, but you only keep that on your face for a few minutes.


I have combo skin, and it's sensitive.  I've never had any peeling issues.  I use the red appletox 2 to 3 times a week, at night. 

I love this product.  It works so well with my skin.  I wake up with smooth, soft, perfectly moisturized skin.  Totally dig this product A LOT.  And the packaging is adorable but if the product didn't work for me, I wouldn't use it.   Many of my favorite creams come in boring plain glass jars.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 14, 2014)

According to the ingredient list on cosdna, the red appletox shouldn't cause any peeling.  It's mostly a moisturizer in the form of glycerin (which is a good moisturizer).  Apple extracts are too far down on the list to actually cause any sort of reaction unless you have very sensitive skin.  Same goes for the royal jelly and propolis.  It does have sodium hyaluronate in it but again, too low down to make a significant impact.

The green apple is the one that has the acids in it that promote cell turnover and peeling.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

So, my Christmas boxes are now in the Midlands so looks like they'll attempt to deliver tomorrow (when I won't be in). Hopefully they'll leave them with a neighbour or a card for redelivery.

Anyone had a shipping notification for the pumpkin box yet? Meant to have gone out on Friday but still sitting as ready to ship.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So, my Christmas boxes are now in the Midlands so looks like they'll attempt to deliver tomorrow (when I won't be in). Hopefully they'll leave them with a neighbour or a card for redelivery.
> 
> Anyone had a shipping notification for the pumpkin box yet? Meant to have gone out on Friday but still sitting as ready to ship.


Friday shipping boxes never show any updates until Monday so it's normal.

I guess some people will be getting bundles already tomorrow and the rest of us will get updates and tracking.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

Ah, ok thanks, hoping that one arrives on Wednesday as I'm off that day as Tuesday is my last day at work for the year (whoohooo!). Unfortunately I've a big meeting to attend (boo) which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George I know you constantly make jokes about how your skin drinks things up. Mine is the same, and I had originally tried it not long after I got into Korean skincare, which was not long after my days of slathering heavy moisturizers on my skin out of desperation to moisturize it. So for something to sit on my skin like that, was entirely unnatural. My skin has improved drastically, so I can't even imagine how uncomfortable it would be to use that stuff now.
> 
> @@Alidolly The Etude House masks are some of the cheapest, but I actually think they're pretty good as well. I love to use them in between other masks to help bring my average sheet mask cost down. It's hard to justify spending so much on sheet masks, after all. And I have a huge stash of the mango ones, I don't know why, but I'm obsessed with mango skincare.


Now I know who to send any mango stuff I inadvertantly get as I can't stand mangoes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The smell of fresh cut mangoes makes me nauseous. The Etude House mango masks are the only variety I didn't buy during the sale lol. Has anyone tried the Mangchee hand cream from the Wine &amp; Cheese box? Wondering how mango-ey the scent is.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh...looks like I might be hit by customs with my Christmas bundle as DHL says customs status updated AFTER clearance processing so looks like its been pulled over for a closer examination. Hope its not the case as have pumpkin / anniversary coming early next week too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bought some cotton gloves from The Body Shop so going to do a deep moisturise later in the week with one of the hand creams I've received from memebox. Hands could do with some TLC I think before doing some Christmas nails. Has anyone tried the polishes from the Christmas boxes? They look nice and festive but I usually wear OPI so not sure of the quality I.e. are they streaky?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oh...looks like I might be hit by customs with my Christmas bundle as DHL says customs status updated AFTER clearance processing so looks like its been pulled over for a closer examination. Hope its not the case as have pumpkin / anniversary coming early next week too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Bought some cotton gloves from The Body Shop so going to do a deep moisturise later in the week with one of the hand creams I've received from memebox. Hands could do with some TLC I think before doing some Christmas nails. Has anyone tried the polishes from the Christmas boxes? They look nice and festive but I usually wear OPI so not sure of the quality I.e. are they streaky?


I did swatches with them...They are fast drying and they are thinner (I am used to indie nailpolishes which are thicker), but because they dry fast, it is easy to apply multiple coats.  They are very pretty festive colors.  I did some research on the brand and whereas I didn't find a shop that sells them only - as they are drug store type - bloggers were very happy with these polishes - and said they were long wearing.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Anyone had a shipping notification for the pumpkin box yet? Meant to have gone out on Friday but still sitting as ready to ship.


Mine have been sitting in a UPS warehouse about 30 minutes from my house since Saturday afternoon. Such a tease!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

@@biancardi thanks for the swatches - colours look pretty bright so think I could do a Christmas theme with those. Never tried doing actual artwork on the nails but bought one of those nail art tools so might have a go on Wednesday when I'm off and do a Christmas tree with red bobbles on it or something using an OPI base coat of a light colour (off to check if I've got white or similar..).

@@MemeJunkie - that is a tease right enough. You could try a mission impossible style break in and free them from the tyranny that is UPS...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Have a feeling they will attempt delivery the two days in wont be in this week. Really want to see pumpkin as there are so many lovely products they could have included. No idea about anniversary..though surely they wouldn't muck that one up? Expecting a mixture of skincare &amp; perhaps hair products? They may even include some of their products...someone in Oz bound to post tomorrow so will check from the train en-route to Glasgow...at least its not snowing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 14, 2014)

Spent the day organizing all my memebox items by serum, creams etc and the ones expireing first etc. WOW, I have products that would last me a lifetime. It took me ages to do aswell. Haha, had nothing better to while Im sick and got to stay in &gt;.&lt;


----------



## veritazy (Dec 14, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Spent the day organizing all my memebox items by serum, creams etc and the ones expireing first etc. WOW, I have products that would last me a lifetime. It took me ages to do aswell. Haha, had nothing better to while Im sick and got to stay in &gt;.&lt;


good girl! I am so lazy and kept procrastinating... Have been organizing my stash as well and trying to destash some for cheap. Seems difficult to sell from this country lol!

gonna visit that swap thread I left for awhile...can't seem to find interested EU ladies before..


----------



## catyz (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning ladies (from canada). I was wondering, do you use mists as toners or is that bad? In addition, do you use spot treatments before or after creams? Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 14, 2014)

catyz said:


> Morning ladies (from canada). I was wondering, do you use mists as toners or is that bad? In addition, do you use spot treatments before or after creams? Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't use mists, so I can't comment on that, but I always use spot treatments after serums and before creams. I usually wait about 20ish minutes before I add the cream. If I was using a pink powder or the ciracle red spot cream (can't think of exact name) I apply it after the cream.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 14, 2014)

Spot treatments before and I don't use mists as toners but mainly because I am swimming in toners atm


----------



## catyz (Dec 14, 2014)

thanks @@ChullBird, &amp; @@Jane George, so it seems I've been using spot treatments correctly, thanks goodness!

I'm drowning in mists; hence, I'm hoping I can use it as a toner, as well as its regular functions!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 14, 2014)

veritazy said:


> good girl! I am so lazy and kept procrastinating... Have been organizing my stash as well and trying to destash some for cheap. Seems difficult to sell from this country lol!
> 
> gonna visit that swap thread I left for awhile...can't seem to find interested EU ladies before..


Yea, me too! It should've been gone for ages ago! Iknow.. I haven't find anyone to sell/swap with. Everyone wants to sell to england or us only.. Sucks having high postage fees in eu. If you're looking to swap , then I'm interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 14, 2014)

catyz said:


> Morning ladies (from canada). I was wondering, do you use mists as toners or is that bad? In addition, do you use spot treatments before or after creams? Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've heard some do this. Haven't done it myself. But I don't know if a mist prep the skin the way a toner does. Like balance the pH etc. I would maybe try a mist after toner if you want to use it in your skincare routine other that throughout the day. I use spot treatment last in my skincare routine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a question about an item in the Brighten and Correct box. I'll put it a spoiler in case people don't know what's in it yet. 



Spoiler



Is the Ariul item a mask or cleanser? It says mask on the bottle and everything i can find says to use it as a mask early in your routine, but the meme card also refers to it as a cleanser. So is it a daily use cleanser or an occasional deep cleansing mask?


----------



## starry101 (Dec 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> I have a question about an item in the Brighten and Correct box. I'll put it a spoiler in case people don't know what's in it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Cleanser. According to the product page on their website you are supposed to rub with your fingers or gentle brush to create a lather and massage the bubbles into your skin then rinse with warm water.

This is the product website, you can use google translate to get an idea of how the product works. http://www.ariul.co.kr/item/detail/ASW04#key=docs

Hope this helps!


----------



## blinded (Dec 14, 2014)

@@starry101 Thanks a bunch! I couldn't find that anywhere and I swear I check their page. Guess not. 

And as an amusing side note, I'm not sure what it's trying to say (maybe to use a sponge?) but when you translate the page you keep getting references to Spongebob Square Pants. 

 	When SpongeBob SquarePants Bubble massage gently into the skin of oxygen impurities of the skin acts as an oxygen carrier will cultivate a skin that is removed bright and lively.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 14, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@starry101 Thanks a bunch! I couldn't find that anywhere and I swear I check their page. Guess not.
> 
> And as an amusing side note, I'm not sure what it's trying to say (maybe to use a sponge?) but when you translate the page you keep getting references to Spongebob Square Pants.
> 
> When SpongeBob SquarePants Bubble massage gently into the skin of oxygen impurities of the skin acts as an oxygen carrier will cultivate a skin that is removed bright and lively.


"_Oxygen Is SpongeBob SquarePants Bubble self-cleansing mask_."

Glad that's cleared up!  lol

Edit:  Some of the translations are hilarious.  I don't even want to get into the category that Google Translate calls "Horny" on that page.  :blink:


----------



## starry101 (Dec 14, 2014)

Haha, I saw that too. I understand some words get mistranslated now and then but I have no idea how something gets translated as _SpongeBob SquarePants   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />__ _


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

And from now on, that product will be called The Spongebob Squarepants cream lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone know why Samsung is labelled on the back of Pro You Magic Silky Skin Essence from Skincare elixir box? Pretty interesting..



Spoiler

















Spoiler


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know why Samsung is labelled on the back of Pro You Magic Silky Skin Essence from Skincare elixir box? Pretty interesting..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're a fairly large cosmetics maker too, which is weird! I mean they made my tv, lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> They're a fairly large cosmetics maker too, which is weird! I mean they made my tv, lol!


Crazy lol - So I assume they made the bottle itself? Its a well built bottle!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

It also said on a page that they provide to overseas companies like Kiss and NYX. ??


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Crazy lol - So I assume they made the bottle itself? Its a well built bottle!


LG is another big cosmetic manufacturer in Korea also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> LG is another big cosmetic manufacturer in Korea also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LG makes Ohui, which I love!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 14, 2014)

catyz said:


> Morning ladies (from canada). I was wondering, do you use mists as toners or is that bad? In addition, do you use spot treatments before or after creams? Thanks in advance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Heyyy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't use plain mist as toner but I do mix my Blithe patting water (yes, this, again) and use it as the first layer after I cleanse. And then I'd layer other stuff onto my face like spot treatment and a gel/lighter moisturizer and thats it. I have normal skin type and occasional bleh during...er...'those times'. 



Theblondeangel said:


> Yea, me too! It should've been gone for ages ago! Iknow.. I haven't find anyone to sell/swap with. Everyone wants to sell to england or us only.. Sucks having high postage fees in eu. If you're looking to swap , then I'm interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


pm-ed! I hope we have different interests and lots to swap~


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> LG makes Ohui, which I love!


Yes! Also Isa Knox, History of Whoo, Sooryehan. They have a ton of great brands.

Would love Meme to start having a "deal" with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 14, 2014)

That's interesting!! I can buy cosmetics from LG and samsung and my boyfriend can buy electronics!


----------



## catyz (Dec 14, 2014)

thanks @@Theblondeangel, &amp; @@veritazy, I guess I'll just use it after my cream and such for the mists. I just have waay too many of them and not enough toners, lol.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 14, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@LisaLeah uuuuu those are some lux, lux brands! I have been wishing Memebox would get some from those companies but I guess they didn't succeed...And sulwhasoo is my mum's fav. She looks like she's 30 lol. 

And btw, I did see some Hera stuff on their Korean site. Wonder when it will be our turn to get those brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> They're a fairly large cosmetics maker too, which is weird! I mean they made my tv, lol!


Oh, wow.

I was wondering why all the ProYou stuff had SUCH a high retail value, especially considering how blah their packaging is.

It's a Samsung brand....NOW I know why. This explains why we get so much of their stuff. 

@@sayswhoo If you ever want to swap away anything mango, I'm your gal! I haven't opened any of my Mangchee products, so also curious if there is a strong mango smell. Has anyone used any of the Mangchee items yet? I don't dare open mine because I have so much stuff open.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 14, 2014)

I actually studied this in marketing a few years ago. There is a difference in cultures. In Asian countries you see lots of large companies with their logos on everything. People trust the parent brand so putting their logo on it helps sales. In Europe and NA it's really different. People don't like when brands cross markets and their sales are weaker. Consumers like their brands to be specialized, they see it as a better quality product. You can kinda see it in some of the comments here (what does an electronics company know about skin care  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). That's why here we have massive companies with hundreds of sub brands. For example Dove, Axe and Slim Fast are all owned by the same company, but their messages to sell the products differ drastically.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 14, 2014)

That's super interesting! I bet it has something to do with collectivism (Asia) vs individualism (Europe/North America). Collectivist cultures value the good of the group whereas individualistic cultures value individual accomplishments. Both views make complete sense, but it's all about the first impressions, eh?

The ProYou essence has been fabulous, though. I am so down with Samsung skincare if all their products make my skin soft like this.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't know if I want to look at pumpkin/anniversary spoilers! Mine are snail as ordered separately! Ugh, I know I'll cave!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind pumpkin but an I I cancelled and not upset


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know why Samsung is labelled on the back of Pro You Magic Silky Skin Essence from Skincare elixir box? Pretty interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this Essence leak all over anyone else's Skincare Elixirs box? My box was a MESS!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@sayswhoo If you ever want to swap away anything mango, I'm your gal! I haven't opened any of my Mangchee products, so also curious if there is a strong mango smell. Has anyone used any of the Mangchee items yet? I don't dare open mine because I have so much stuff open.


I've used the hand cream and although it has a light mango scent initially it certainly doesn't linger long past application. But it certainly carries a fruit scent. I'm not a fan of fruity at all and yet I don't mind this one and would even trade for another. It's not greasy and makes a great day cream as opposed to Skinfood Cacao Hand Balm from Chocolate Mania that even my dry as bones hands can only use at night.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 14, 2014)

Anniversary box spoilers on /r/memebox (www.reddit.com/r/memebox)


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 14, 2014)

So, next set of boxes to be sent out will be Empress Secret / Cleopatra / Wonder Women on the 16/12? I've got empress coming snail mail. Not sure about this one now...not optimistic. Ditto Garden of Eden...have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed. Hoping I'm wrong though...

Am looking forward to some of the restocks arriving at my house especially Very Berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Dec 14, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I did swatches with them...They are fast drying and they are thinner (I am used to indie nailpolishes which are thicker), but because they dry fast, it is easy to apply multiple coats.  They are very pretty festive colors.  I did some research on the brand and whereas I didn't find a shop that sells them only - as they are drug store type - bloggers were very happy with these polishes - and said they were long wearing.


Not my colors, but they are definitely Christmassy!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm nervous and excited for the empress's secret and wonder woman spoilers it's quite fun!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 14, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I'm nervous and excited for the empress's secret and wonder woman spoilers it's quite fun!


Did you see the Pumpkin Pie and Anniversary spoilers? I know you were waiting for them.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 14, 2014)

I saw them, I actually didn't order them, my next boxes are the empres and wonder - as I've always said I dont like to comment on boxes I havnt ordered, but pumpkin I would be ok with for the price and there is a pumpkin item included but the anniversary box was a bit meh - especially as a lot of people thought it was going to have to be epic! @@cfisher


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 14, 2014)

OiiO said:


> Not my colors, but they are definitely Christmassy!


Im actually using the nail polish set from The Faceshop box!! There so cute for Christmas!


----------



## subbes (Dec 14, 2014)

Got my Petit Tresures box yesterday (USPS person just dumped it at my front door so I didn't even have the chance to refuse delivery).  I thought I might try to make the best of a bad lot, so I opened the Shara Shara Magic Balm and it's terrible.  

Waxy feel, doesn't sink in, gives me a white cast wherever it's applied and balls up if I try to mess with it after application (or put anything on over the top).  

Meme_boxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 14, 2014)

That Anniversary box is so weak. I could put together a box of Memeproducts that I don't want and it would be better curated, honestly. We all could. I've basically given up on the team in Korea being able to curate anything at this point--it seems like they've either checked out or (more likely) they're working with a tiny list of available products. I have just two global boxes remaining that might be curated by the staff in Korea--I'm seriously tempted to ask someone at Memebox if they're going to be done by Korea or California because at this point, wow.

Btw--I recently learned that in addition to boxes, Memebox staff buys products, too. And they read our reviews for shopping purposes (??!!!!). I'm guessing that they may have some of the same grumbles that we have, with the added awesomeness of getting to deal with angry messages about them.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 14, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> That Anniversary box is so weak. I could put together a box of Memeproducts that I don't want and it would be better curated, honestly. We all could. I've basically given up on the team in Korea being able to curate anything at this point--it seems like they've either checked out or (more likely) they're working with a tiny list of available products. I have just two global boxes remaining that might be curated by the staff in Korea--I'm seriously tempted to ask someone at Memebox if they're going to be done by Korea or California because at this point, wow.
> 
> Btw--I recently learned that in addition to boxes, Memebox staff buys products, too. And they read our reviews for shopping purposes (??!!!!). I'm guessing that they may have some of the same grumbles that we have, with the added awesomeness of getting to deal with angry messages about them.


I messaged Lauren back when they sent me the Snow White box to review and praised her for her magical powers of knowing which boxes I'm interested in reviewing. And she mentioned something about how she reads our blogs so she can get a better idea of what she thinks we will like. I thought that was sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yea...the anniversary box...oh my gosh. I was SO tempted to buy it because I was totally convinced it was going to be great by the way they were talking about it and well, it's their anniversary box. You'd think they'd want it to be impressive so it would encourage new buyers who were browsing blogs to jump in on the fun in the new year. Instead, the box was one of the worse ones I've seen lately. Especially because it was touted like it was going to be ridiculously good. Such a bummer.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I messaged Lauren back when they sent me the Snow White box to review and praised her for her magical powers of knowing which boxes I'm interested in reviewing. And she mentioned something about how she reads our blogs so she can get a better idea of what she thinks we will like. I thought that was sweet.


I don't even need the Snow White box because all of the blood drained out of my body just thinking about poor Lauren having to read my kpop blog. It's like when my mom found my YouTube channel.  :drive:  off a cliff  Hopefully...she sticks to the bblog. heh

It seemed so illogical for Memebox to underwhelm in their own anniversary box. Urgh--that kind of curation means they won't celebrate a second one with a lot of fans.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 15, 2014)

I feel like Memebox has completely inversed all forms of logic. Highly-advertised events are the worst, and the best events are mentioned in two lines at the end of an e-mail. You'll get 6 points for a broken sample and 2 for a spilled full-size item. They start their brand new, unheard of cosmetics line at mid-end prices but will put in high-end, popular brands in a $23 box. YouTubers who don't know anything about Korean cosmetics are chosen for collaboration boxes and bloggers who made Memebox what it is today are given a week with their name on a sale. They put the word _box_ in their _name_ and plan to _get rid of boxes_.

It fascinates me.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 15, 2014)

So, out of curiosity, has anyone complained about their Shara Shara Balm smelling like just-this-side-of-rancid oil?  And had anything done about it?

Debating on whether its worth it.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 15, 2014)

D_id anyone here order the Ddung Holiday set?  I'm looking at it, but don't know the normal price for the products to know if its a good deal, or even if Ddung makes good products_


----------



## OiiO (Dec 15, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> D_id anyone here order the Ddung Holiday set?  I'm looking at it, but don't know the normal price for the products to know if its a good deal, or even if Ddung makes good products_


I would say they are okay: not bad, but also nothing to write home about. The Secret Key set is a much better deal IMO.


----------



## Liv (Dec 15, 2014)

Non-existent VIP perks and an utterly disappointing Anniversary box. Memebox, if you want to celebrate a second anniversary, you should up your game. And if that is really the best box ever you can curate, I am not sure I want to buy anymore boxes from you.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, I did already order the Secret Key set and was just in there looking to see if I was missing a great value.  And it is 10 bucks cheaper so I was considering it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So, out of curiosity, has anyone complained about their Shara Shara Balm smelling like just-this-side-of-rancid oil? And had anything done about it?
> 
> Debating on whether its worth it.


I probably will as the one in my box definitely does not smell nice so sounds like its turned. I had already complained before the box even arrived about the expiry dates but now that's its here and smells bad, I'll be getting in touch again.

Both christmas set and pumpkin / anniversary out for delivery today and I'm stuck in Glasgow - gah!?


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 15, 2014)

Just got a chance to catch up with this thread after 2 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The golden ticket issue is really infuriating. I'm always lucky and surrounded by nice people, so is disappointing to hear that people would steal from other people like that. Faith lost in humankind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How could anybody enjoy things they took at the expense of other people? I hope their conscience burn.

I admire @@tamelthecamel for having a big heart and being calm over this. If it were me I'd be maaad.

On a happier note,

I have to say @@tiedyedlifestyle 's Don't Cry, Armpits posts really, really cracks me up. Hahahahhah...

also, I like the facial expression on that packaging too. All is funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Global #18 is the last box shipping for me. Seeing the inconsistency of the last boxes, I'm thinking of cancelling it. Hmm


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 15, 2014)

Dangit I forgot that the holiday deals launch in the middle of the day, not at midnight.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I messaged Lauren back when they sent me the Snow White box to review and praised her for her magical powers of knowing which boxes I'm interested in reviewing. *And she mentioned something about how she reads our blogs so she can get a better idea of what she thinks we will like. I thought that was sweet*.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And yea...the anniversary box...oh my gosh. I was SO tempted to buy it because I was totally convinced it was going to be great by the way they were talking about it and well, it's their anniversary box. You'd think they'd want it to be impressive so it would encourage new buyers who were browsing blogs to jump in on the fun in the new year. Instead, the box was one of the worse ones I've seen lately. Especially because it was touted like it was going to be ridiculously good. Such a bummer.


that explains why I got a makeup box....I was being punished for writing harsh words. hahaha


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> So, out of curiosity, has anyone complained about their Shara Shara Balm smelling like just-this-side-of-rancid oil?  And had anything done about it?
> 
> Debating on whether its worth it.


yes, I emailed them this weekend.  I also gave them my commentary about how memebox used to be ashamed of putting soon-to-be-expired products in their boxes and cited Fermented 2 and the email that was sent out with that box.

I will let you know what they said.  If we don't complain, then they won't know how many people are upset over this.  Sure, they may not do a darn thing about it and still continue to put these types of products in our boxes, but maybe if enough people complained about it, they might  stop it. 

It doesn't hurt to complain.  What is the worst that they could do to us?  I am a paying customer.  I would return something like this to a store


----------



## theglitterchic (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I emailed them this weekend.  I also gave them my commentary about how memebox used to be ashamed of putting soon-to-be-expired products in their boxes and cited Fermented 2 and the email that was sent out with that box.
> 
> I will let you know what they said.  If we don't complain, then they won't know how many people are upset over this.  Sure, they may not do a darn thing about it and still continue to put these types of products in our boxes, but maybe if enough people complained about it, they might  stop it.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to complain.  What is the worst that they could do to us?  I am a paying customer.  I would return something like this to a store


I'm really curious what they have to say about that. When they sent us out that email and extra product with Fermented 2, it was a point that really won me over with Memebox. I cancelled all my other subscriptions at that point because I was so impressed with their customer service. Now... yeah. Idk. I've resubbed to three boxes this past week because Memebox just isn't living up to their initial impressions anymore. They got customers, so they don't need to work as hard.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone know what time EST Memebox releases the 12 day's  of Christmas surprise?


----------



## blinded (Dec 15, 2014)

My Shara Shara balm smells okay, not nice smelling but it's not rancid. It'll be interesting to see if anyone gets a different response to the expiry dates than I did.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 15, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know what time EST Memebox releases the 12 day's of Christmas surprise?


 Around 3pm EST!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 15, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Btw--I recently learned that in addition to boxes, Memebox staff buys products, too. And they read our reviews for shopping purposes (??!!!!). I'm guessing that they may have some of the same grumbles that we have, with the added awesomeness of getting to deal with angry messages about them.


yup they do!! I recall seeing some photos of the ladies and their memeboxes lol. I hope the memeangst is real and that they complain about it directly to HQ since we don't have that contact privilege. We need a number to call man...



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone know what time EST Memebox releases the 12 day's  of Christmas surprise?


Not sure about time zones, but its usually about 4 hours from now. It's 9pm eastern european time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

About eight here on g'n't


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I emailed them this weekend. I also gave them my commentary about how memebox used to be ashamed of putting soon-to-be-expired products in their boxes and cited Fermented 2 and the email that was sent out with that box.
> 
> I will let you know what they said. If we don't complain, then they won't know how many people are upset over this. Sure, they may not do a darn thing about it and still continue to put these types of products in our boxes, but maybe if enough people complained about it, they might stop it.
> 
> It doesn't hurt to complain. What is the worst that they could do to us? I am a paying customer. I would return something like this to a store


 yes I have, no reply yet, do memebox take ages to reply?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> yes I have, no reply yet, do memebox take ages to reply?


On the slim chance you get a response....It can take hours....It can take weeks, sometimes a month.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> yes I have, no reply yet, do memebox take ages to reply?


Can be minutes, hours, days, weeks or never.

I am waiting for them to reply over them sending me wrong shop item atm.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

@@cfisher great minds lol


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher great minds lol


I can't stop laughing. I went and did a few things, came back and refreshed the page....And I was reading through...And I was like, Wait? I thought it worded it differently?

It took me like 2 minutes to realize it was you. (Not until I realized there was a second line, and then checked your screenname).   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

If anyone bought the k pop beauty box, I posted a spoiler in the korean skincare thread.

Can't link to it now since I'm on my phone and about to leave for work but...yeah.

On another quick note I've been using the She's Uris Rice Water Double Action Wrinkle and Whitening cream as my day moisturizer and it's LOVELY. I think it was from the step by step skincare box? I can't keep up with the boxes lately lol. It's feels a bit sticky after it's first applied, but I wait a minute or two and it absorbs beautifully. Gives me just the right amount of moisture for daytime so I can apply my makeup easier and faster. Plus no breakouts or irritation. Woohoo!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

So, received Christmas boxes and pumpkin / anniversary (as well as hair salon and Milkydress bundle) and realised I'm now at saturation point lol!

I also had a closer look at the shara shara cream and while its not got a nice smell, I don't think its turned just yet as its still creamy rather than separated or anything so will use it on my feet or something....not my face that's for sure (or even my hands!). I'm still not happy about the use by date and if they continue that trend, I'll be buying elsewhere (when I eventually need anything lol!).

Does anyone have the link for the Milkydress value bundle as there's no card so want to make sure I'm using the products correctly as its now sold out? Thanks in advance...


----------



## raindrop (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, I emailed them this weekend.  I also gave them my commentary about how memebox used to be ashamed of putting soon-to-be-expired products in their boxes and cited Fermented 2 and the email that was sent out with that box.


Regarding fermented 2, ven at the time, I remember thinking that it was probably just a bid for more time. Like, a couple of the products hadn't come in by the intended ship date, and they wanted to stretch the release.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh another product recommendation!

I forget which box it came in, but the Hanhui CC Cream. I cannot believe I waited so long to put this stuff on my face.

It's like I'm applying a second skin. Perfect color match, perfect amount of coverage, and when it's on it doesn't look like I'm wearing anything on my face at all.

LOVE


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh another product recommendation!
> 
> I forget which box it came in, but the Hanhui CC Cream. I cannot believe I waited so long to put this stuff on my face.
> 
> ...


that came in Oriental Medicines and I LOVE that CC cream.    Totally a wonderful CC cream and no breakouts.


----------



## moosie (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh another product recommendation!
> 
> I forget which box it came in, but the Hanhui CC Cream. I cannot believe I waited so long to put this stuff on my face.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the Hanhui CC cream.  Can't remember which box, either, but I want to say it was a Global. 

If I use that with the Lailly makeup booster and the Miguhara primer, my face looks amazing, haha!


----------



## moosie (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that came in Oriental Medicines and I LOVE that CC cream.    Totally a wonderful CC cream and no breakouts.


Oriental, thank you!

That turned out to be a good box for me. 

ETA yep yep, that box also had the D’RAN Wonder Serum, which I like quite a bit as well.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 15, 2014)

@ now I'm all worried that Korea is doing globals 18 and 19 (which I have coming - bought in a bundle).  Which is probably the case.  Which means... pfft.

Got Petit Treasures this weekend.  Ooof.  As for the Shara Shara balm, mine doesn't smell off, just very not good.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 15, 2014)

And in other news, Step by Step will be arriving shortly I hope -- it's hit NJ last I checked and they usually go pretty fast after that.

Oh yeah and Cleo/Empress/Wonder Woman tomorrow!  I'm super nervy about those boxes.  My hopes aren't high for Wonder Woman, I just wanted it lol


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> that came in Oriental Medicines and I LOVE that CC cream.    Totally a wonderful CC cream and no breakouts.





moosie said:


> I LOVE the Hanhui CC cream.  Can't remember which box, either, but I want to say it was a Global.
> 
> If I use that with the Lailly makeup booster and the Miguhara primer, my face looks amazing, haha!


yaaass! I've been using random ones here and there, as well as my old favorite BB (Skin79 Absolute Total Diamond BB Cream) but this hanhui makes my skin look SO. AMAZING. 

Ugh I need a lifetime supply and I want to throw away all my other BBs CCs and foundations immediately lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @ now I'm all worried that Korea is doing globals 18 and 19 (which I have coming - bought in a bundle).  Which is probably the case.  Which means... pfft.
> 
> Got Petit Treasures this weekend.  Ooof.  As for the Shara Shara balm, mine doesn't smell off, just very not good.


There is another shara shara balm that is in the Next Best thing in skincare - that is the one I am referring to - the green seed oil.  The one in petit treasures smells like eucalyptus to me.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 15, 2014)

@@biancardi Oh, I see my bad! 

Hmmm I didn't think mine really smelled like anything at all!  I would've liked eucalyptus.  Maybe it smells differently once it's out of the tin?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@biancardi Oh, I see my bad!
> 
> Hmmm I didn't think mine really smelled like anything at all!  I would've liked eucalyptus.  Maybe it smells differently once it's out of the tin?


It could be that you got a bad one there as well.  @@MissJexie's had mold on it....


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh another product recommendation!
> 
> I forget which box it came in, but the Hanhui CC Cream. I cannot believe I waited so long to put this stuff on my face.
> 
> ...


I have had this for months and never once tried it! I'm going have to go try it now. It's sad how many of my Memebox products I haven't even touched yet!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm planning on repurposing some of my memeboxes as gift boxes this year, I hope some of you are planning on doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am using them to contain lots of small things.  It's been SO fun to "curate" my own boxes even if they aren't exclusively beauty.  These boxes are the perfect size (and I already have a zillion of various sizes in my house so....)

I did a secret santa swap in a different group that I'm a part of and used a memebox and it turned out SO CUTE!  I had a big sticker over the front "memebox" logo, used washi tape on the edges to cover up any text, glued a thing on the inside over the paragraphs of text and used more silver washi tape.  It was really minimal effort for a very cute presentation.  I can't wait for her to get it!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2014)

BlackMagicRose said:


> I have had this for months and never once tried it! I'm going have to go try it now. It's sad how many of my Memebox products I haven't even touched yet!


That's exactly what happened to me! LOL

I just pulled it out the other day because the CC cream I was currently using ran out. And I felt SO sad that I've spent months using the other CC cream and not this one! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's amazing all the goodies I discover when I start digging around in my memebox hauls ;D


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's exactly what happened to me! LOL
> 
> I just pulled it out the other day because the CC cream I was currently using ran out. And I felt SO sad that I've spent months using the other CC cream and not this one! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's amazing all the goodies I discover when I start digging around in my memebox hauls ;D



haha.  I gushed about this product when I got my box, so I am a trend setter!!  *flips hair*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm so excited to see what this new offer will be today. For the 12th day of christmas thingy. Crossing my fingers for a new box or two. I can hope right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 15, 2014)

@@biancardi Totally off-topic, but every time you post, your avatar makes me smile! Only problem is when you say things like you wrote an email of complaint, I picture Patsy furiously typing it up with a cigarette hanging out the side of her mouth. So basically in my mind's eye you are Patsy.....


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> I'm so excited to see what this new offer will be today. For the 12th day of christmas thingy. Crossing my fingers for a new box or two. I can hope right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I COMPLETELY forgot about that.

Here's hoping it's something good.

We need some good news from Memeland right about now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 15, 2014)

juless231 said:


> @@biancardi Totally off-topic, but every time you post, your avatar makes me smile! Only problem is when you say things like you wrote an email of complaint, I picture Patsy furiously typing it up with a cigarette hanging out the side of her mouth. So basically in my mind's eye you are Patsy.....


LOL - same here.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Was all the brushes there before the weekend or is that day 15 announcement? I honesty can't remember seeing those...if it is, meh...not interested.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

ooh I think that's today's special... Not interested 

ETA: Just confirmed by the email. USA has a Clio set too.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 15, 2014)

ok so i just uploaded the 5h day of xmas woo hoo global fans get i am brush ,usa fans shop get clio value set ,this saving money is going well memebox


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 15, 2014)

@Alidolly  You are correct. The brushes are today's special.

And the Clio value set. Missed that one originally...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

They've also increased the Dermakey 2nd key price to $29 (was $21 or $23 last week). Still has free shipping though.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 15, 2014)

Brushes and makeup today.  So, Memebox.... why should I buy these from you plus pay shipping instead of getting something basically identical just down the road at my local Ulta or drugstore?

We.  Want.  Boxes.  Although, truly, since I just got my lovely holiday credit card statement, I'm glad they don't have anything new I want to buy!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Another blah offer. I don't want their products but fear that's what we'll be seeing a LOT of before the 24th and next year...off to see if TesterKorea has anything new...


----------



## blinded (Dec 15, 2014)

You know how little I care about the Petite Treasures box? I didn't even enter the tracking number into the Canada Post website. Usually I do so I can try to be home when they deliver it because they won't just drop it off. Didn't realize it was even in the country, so I missed the delivery attempt today. Now I'm annoyed because I have to go out of my way to pick up a box I don't even want. I'm in no rush, I'll go get it eventually.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 15, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail Exactly my thoughts! Brushes??? Seriously??? Why would I buy brushes from an unknown brand, pay shipping and wait one month to receive them?!?! lol!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

I can get good ones for a fraction of the price.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

I just received my Christmas boxes today. I usually open it first thing during lunch, but I didn't even care to open it until I am done eating. I had no desire to open the last 5 boxes I received besides to do a picture for IG. This is so sad.. I was so excited to open them before. Now I am more excited about my small hauls from RRS than Memebox.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just thought I would share my disappointment with Memebox right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 15, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@TheSilverNail Exactly my thoughts! Brushes??? Seriously??? Why would I buy brushes from an unknown brand, pay shipping and wait one month to receive them?!?! lol!


My reaction- Oh good! My wallet is safe today...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

Left a message on the memebox post on Instagram... Along the line of seriously? Brushes? Lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I can get good ones for a fraction of the price.


Aye, nip into any TK Maxx and they've loads of sets at the moment - from single brushes to sets. Its fine having a box with tools of the trade but I won't be buying individual brushes when I cant see the quality up close.

Well, at least my money is safe (I was paid today so thought there might be something tempting). Guess not...

(Would rather they offer bundles like the US offer as I like the Milkydress one - at least I can use those products).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

Body shop ones are okay and a fraction of price... Atm I just want a reply to my email about cleansing brush

Mr g was paid today too


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

I totally forgot that I ordered 2 of the Super (Un)Luckybox 11.

Between this and the Anniversary Box.....

:scared:   :scared:   :scared:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh dear... Gotta remember superted and superman are great but anything super from Memebox is bad


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Oh dear... Gotta remember superted and superman are great but anything super from Memebox is bad


I'm trying to find some positive.

I have two dirty gals. That's like hitting the jackpot, right?

And then my mind goes....But I also have two Super Luckyboxes. And two Anniversary Boxes.

It's like paying full price for both Dirty Gals.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

juless231 said:


> @@biancardi Totally off-topic, but every time you post, your avatar makes me smile! Only problem is when you say things like you wrote an email of complaint, I picture Patsy furiously typing it up with a cigarette hanging out the side of her mouth. So basically in my mind's eye you are Patsy.....



sweetie-darhlin'....lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 15, 2014)

I think even the holiday boxes are better than anniversary tbh


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Anniversary isn't bad...just boring. I've not got any of the products so in that respect, it'll likely get used at some point. Its just not WOW enough for the best of the best box. I do like pumpkin though - that's a fun box. More like that and I'd be happy.

Empress / cleo and Wonder Woman go out tomorrow if I remember correctly. Keeping fingers crossed that they are fabulous dahling!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm sleuthing on the UPS site.  A shipping label has been created today for my Cleo + Empress bundle so I hope to receive it on Wednesday.  Wondering how much product is in the boxes though, as the package only weighs 1.2 kg.  For reference, the Brighten &amp; Correct plus Wish Upon a Mask bundle weighed 1.6 kg.

Yes, I absolutely DO have too much time on my hands!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

Ooooh, please post a spoiler for both boxes please as mine is coming super slow snail.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooooh, please post a spoiler for both boxes please as mine is coming super slow snail.


I probably won't get it until very late in the day on Wednesday or later.  I'm sure someone else will post spoilers more quickly!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I'm excited to get the bundle too -- my last Memeboxes for who knows how long.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail That weight is really not very reassuring for me.

I think that means there isn't a great chance of there being a bunch of donkey milk or camel milk products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 15, 2014)

My last box is going to be the empress secrets one! Please wow us, Memebox! ^^


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 15, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm sleuthing on the UPS site. A shipping label has been created today for my Cleo + Empress bundle so I hope to receive it on Wednesday. Wondering how much product is in the boxes though, as the package only weighs 1.2 kg. For reference, the Brighten &amp; Correct plus Wish Upon a Mask bundle weighed 1.6 kg. how did you find the weights of the parcel, cleopatra and wonders my last order, wanted empress and cleo, would love see what's in the empress still sad I missed that one.
> 
> Yes, I absolutely DO have too much time on my hands!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Dec 15, 2014)

HOLY SUGAR COOKIES between ordering my bundle in October, I forgot about it, remembered it again early November, forgot about it again AND NOW IT'S GETTING SHIPPED TOMORROW!!!! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

My last unknown box is Garden of Eden which ships on the 18th (along with a....c...p...m..2) - yes, I know but wanted it to be delivered before Christmas and that was before they inundated us with overstock. Really not optimistic with that one. An appletox is a given though..


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@TheSilverNail That weight is really not very reassuring for me.
> 
> I think that means there isn't a great chance of there being a bunch of donkey milk or camel milk products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Maybe one milk product?  I hope.  I'll be surprised if there isn't an eyeliner in the Cleopatra box, and one of those weighs next to nothing.  I'd expect a Claypatra mask, but we just got that in Wish Upon a Mask.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm sleuthing on the UPS site.  A shipping label has been created today for my Cleo + Empress bundle so I hope to receive it on Wednesday.  Wondering how much product is in the boxes though, as the package only weighs 1.2 kg.  For reference, the Brighten &amp; Correct plus Wish Upon a Mask bundle weighed 1.6 kg.
> 
> Yes, I absolutely DO have too much time on my hands!



yeah,  cleo &amp; empress is a little light.  Let's hope that it is full of nice masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   it is a little over 2 1/2 pounds, whereas  your B&amp;C/WUAM was 3 1/2 pounds..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> My last unknown box is Garden of Eden which ships on the 18th (along with a....c...p...m..2) - yes, I know but wanted it to be delivered before Christmas and that was before they inundated us with overstock. Really not optimistic with that one. *An appletox is a given though..*


bite yer tongue!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am refusing to believe that we would get another red appletox. Maybe green

But...I am still holding out hope that they will put some pomegranate items in there, because that was supposed to be the "apple" that eve gave to adam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> Oh another product recommendation!
> 
> I forget which box it came in, but the Hanhui CC Cream. I cannot believe I waited so long to put this stuff on my face.
> 
> ...


LOVE this! Tried only one BB Cream since discovering Korean skincare and I think this stuff is AMAZING! Sadly, I don't think I've ever seen it on a trade list.


tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm planning on repurposing some of my memeboxes as gift boxes this year, I hope some of you are planning on doing the same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am using them to contain lots of small things.  It's been SO fun to "curate" my own boxes even if they aren't exclusively beauty.  These boxes are the perfect size (and I already have a zillion of various sizes in my house so....)
> 
> I did a secret santa swap in a different group that I'm a part of and used a memebox and it turned out SO CUTE!  I had a big sticker over the front "memebox" logo, used washi tape on the edges to cover up any text, glued a thing on the inside over the paragraphs of text and used more silver washi tape.  It was really minimal effort for a very cute presentation.  I can't wait for her to get it!


Not only are all the women in my family receiving a sampling of Korean skincare this year....I've also been using the boxes to wrap gifts. I doesn't bother me that they say Memebox all over them, let them all wonder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


biancardi said:


> bite yer tongue!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I am refusing to believe that we would get another red appletox. Maybe green
> 
> But...I am still holding out hope that they will put some pomegranate items in there, because that was supposed to be the "apple" that eve gave to adam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you for real girl?!?! Do you really think Memebox knows that? They put lemon in our Pumpkin box! Thank you for making me chuckle, I needed that after my shit day.  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 15, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I don't know that I'll worry about covering up the logos for my personal gift giving, but since the secret santa swap was related to a different brand, I decorated it to match that brand.  Turned out so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> *Are you for real girl?!?! Do you really think Memebox knows that? They put lemon in our Pumpkin box! Thank you for making me chuckle, I needed that after my shit day. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ah, yes, I can be an optimist, which goes against my nature - lol.  When I was little, I would stay up til midnight on Christmas Eve (now Christmas morning) to see if my cats would talk to me (outside of mews...) 

I did this for several years.  haha  So it must be that hidden part of me that still holds out hope that memebox did their homework  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ah, yes, I can be an optimist, which goes against my nature - lol.  When I was little, I would stay up til midnight on Christmas Eve (now Christmas morning) to see if my cats would talk to me (outside of mews...)


Everyone has always told me I'm an optimist.

I assumed this was true.

Until I became a Memeboxer.

Now I have to question everything I thought I once knew.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 15, 2014)

@@biancardi

One word...unlikely!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@biancardi
> 
> One word...unlikely!


Hahaha

Lately it seems like anything that is "obvious" should be pushed right out of our minds to avoid inevitable disappointment. 

Okay...What is everyone thinking will be Empress and Cleo?

I'd like a wee bit of hope to cling to.  :wub:


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 15, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> That's exactly what happened to me! LOL
> 
> I just pulled it out the other day because the CC cream I was currently using ran out. And I felt SO sad that I've spent months using the other CC cream and not this one! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's amazing all the goodies I discover when I start digging around in my memebox hauls ;D


I actually did go and use it when I went to get ready today. I was really skeptical because it was basically white with little specks in it, but it color matched my pale skin perfectly and covered well enough to even out my skin tone! I don't have acne-prone skin but I definitely have some redness in my cheeks, and this cc did a really good job of covering up the red. It looks like how my skin would look but without the little imperfections. I'm not a fan of the scent, but it's not long-lasting enough to bother me. Overall, I actually like it a lot, especially for days when I don't feel like doing full foundation! Thanks for reminding me to try this product! I'm sure I have many more products just sitting there that I will end up liking when I actually have the chance to try them haha.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

kinda like having a product that has the word MOJITO on it for the Apple MOJITO box, huh?  hahaha

now that is just meme-mindgames!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

biancardi said:


> kinda like having a product that has the word MOJITO on it for the Apple MOJITO box, huh?  hahaha
> 
> now that is just meme-mindgames!


I gave that toner to my husband and have recently released that if I want to use up some products quickly...give them to this man! Now if only I could convince him to moisturize, I've got a bucket load of that stuff. LOL


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie I can't help but laugh at the fact that he will use toner, but refuses to use moisturizer.

Am I the only one baffled by this? I would think it would be the other way around.


----------



## moosie (Dec 15, 2014)

Oooh, I just won a cacao pack from a sampling event!  Yay!  I'm having issues with a Memeshop order completely disappearing (and have opened a Paypal dispute because of Meme's lack of response) so this feels like a nice balance to that. 

It's the Theobroma Premium Cacao pack.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 15, 2014)

moosie said:


> Oooh, I just won a cacao pack from a sampling event!  Yay!  I'm having issues with a Memeshop order completely disappearing (and have opened a Paypal dispute because of Meme's lack of response) so this feels like a nice balance to that.
> 
> It's the Theobroma Premium Cacao pack.


Ooooh. Congratulations! I love it when the MUT ladies win something.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:

Pretty great win, at that!


----------



## moosie (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ooooh. Congratulations! I love it when the MUT ladies win something.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:
> 
> Pretty great win, at that!


Thank you!  That's the one I really hoped I'd win (although I would be happy with ANY win). 

I love when MUT ladies win, too. :wub: B)


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 15, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@MemeJunkie I can't help but laugh at the fact that he will use toner, but refuses to use moisturizer.
> 
> Am I the only one baffled by this? I would think it would be the other way around.


My husband's idea of cleansing is Dove bar soap/shower gel (in the shower) so toner is his 'night' cleanser. Seriously. I've started slipping good stuff in the shower from the boxes that he's not terribly happy about but he's using it. Next step, moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 15, 2014)

You know what the lack of Memeboxes has made me do twice this week? Buy something from the 12 Days of Christmas from Julep. Seriously. Julep has terrible customer service and I swore I was done with them forever but they sucked me in twice with free products w/any purchase. So of all things to buy, I bought the trio of hand/foot/nail masks from them, twice. I'm buying types of products I discovered because of memebox from Julep. That's just wrong.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 15, 2014)

Meme gave me four points for green tea seed magic balm, this is what they said, Hi there,

Thanks for reaching out to us! We're sorry your box did not arrive in pristine condition. We have awarded you with store credit for this damaged item- 4 meme points (to be used as cash). We may have received a bad batch from the manufacturer so we will not be sending any replacements for this particular item.

Again, we extend our apologies to you because this product did not arrive well. The expiration date is not for another 6 months but for a variety of reasons it may have begun to go bad.

Please let us know if you need further assistance.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Meme gave me four points for green tea seed magic balm, this is what they said, Hi there,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us! We're sorry your box did not arrive in pristine condition. We have awarded you with store credit for this damaged item- 4 meme points (to be used as cash). We may have received a bad batch from the manufacturer so we will not be sending any replacements for this particular item.
> 
> ...



oh, for a variety of reasons?  lol.  I still haven't gotten a response from them.  I got the auto reply about them being business


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 15, 2014)

Four points is poor but better than nothing, keeping messaging them, they knew a batch had gone funny not in a good way, my magic balm was gritty and very odd smelling.


----------



## avarier (Dec 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My husband's idea of cleansing is Dove bar soap/shower gel (in the shower) so toner is his 'night' cleanser. Seriously. I've started slipping good stuff in the shower from the boxes that he's not terribly happy about but he's using it. Next step, moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My bf also uses his Dove bar as his face routine. Says it's an all-in-one body AND face wash -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He doesn't "need" a box of things LOL

He bought shampoo the other day and I asked what it was for.. you know, frizz control, volume, etc, because it looked odd. He stared at me for a moment and said "I don't know. I just liked the smell. The blue on the bottle is a nice color."

Oh, MEN!!! I'm about to start putting all my memebox things to use on him just because I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Dec 15, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> My husband's idea of cleansing is Dove bar soap/shower gel (in the shower) so toner is his 'night' cleanser. Seriously. I've started slipping good stuff in the shower from the boxes that he's not terribly happy about but he's using it. Next step, moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol I used to give my bf my shampoo samples and one time he asked me to buy him one because he really liked how his hair looked after using it. It was Bumble and Bumble. Now he loves using higher-end products because he likes them better haha.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 15, 2014)

Just got my Next Best Thing box... FINALLY. The green tea seed balm doesn't smell rancid. It smells like lime, then vegetable oil...


----------



## blinded (Dec 15, 2014)

avarier said:


> My bf also uses his Dove bar as his face routine. Says it's an all-in-one body AND face wash -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He doesn't "need" a box of things LOL
> 
> He bought shampoo the other day and I asked what it was for.. you know, frizz control, volume, etc, because it looked odd. He stared at me for a moment and said "I don't know. I just liked the smell. The blue on the bottle is a nice color."
> 
> Oh, MEN!!! I'm about to start putting all my memebox things to use on him just because I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At least he uses separate shampoo and soap. My husband uses whatever body wash I happen to have in the shower for everything. He figures since he's partially bald there is no reason to use shampoo. One product will do it all.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 15, 2014)

Not long now until the empress and wonder boxes spoil


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 15, 2014)

Has anyone else had issues with products in the Tinkerbell box? I just received mine and the Clavi-S-Cream was pretty much empty and my Mizon Oh!Shy highlighter separated into some clear oily liquid and pink gunk that I wouldn't let my worst enemy put on their face. Of course it happens to two out of the three items I bought the box for.

I'm so sad. How am I going to glitter up my little girl for her dance competitions now??


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 15, 2014)

Got my Benton gift set today and my "free gift" was more of the BOCIANS Cycle Repair Whitening Spot I got back in Luckybox #9 (or I guess it was in Fermented #2). Has anyone had any luck with this stuff for anything? I used it for a week or so and nothing happened so I tossed it in a box to maybe use later. And now I have more. Yay.


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh, also, do you wash off the Benton Steam Cream after putting it on, or is it just in place of moisturizer or something?


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 15, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Just got my Next Best Thing box... FINALLY. The green tea seed balm doesn't smell rancid. It smells like lime, then vegetable oil...


sadly, mine is rancid and I will be sending Memebox an email on this. It's gross =/


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oh, also, do you wash off the Benton Steam Cream after putting it on, or is it just in place of moisturizer or something?


It's a moisturizer! Some find it a bit heavier and use it as a night cream.


----------



## blinded (Dec 15, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Oh, also, do you wash off the Benton Steam Cream after putting it on, or is it just in place of moisturizer or something?


It's a moisturizer


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 16, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> It's a moisturizer! Some find it a bit heavier and use it as a night cream.





blinded said:


> It's a moisturizer


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 16, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Just got my Next Best Thing box... FINALLY. The green tea seed balm doesn't smell rancid. It smells like lime, then vegetable oil...


I took a whiff again of the one I got and can only smell the oil- no lime. Otherwise nothing weird- no funky furry stuff growing on it, no weird separation, no rancid smell.  But after hearing about all the bad tins others have gotten, I don't know whether I should still go ahead and use it maybe on my feet (definitely not going anywhere near my face) or just pitch it. I hate throwing away full products but I'm thinking I should just chuck it to avoid any future headaches.  Would you guys still use it despite no obvious signs that the product has gone bad?


----------



## blinded (Dec 16, 2014)

Stella A said:


> I took a whiff again of the one I got and can only smell the oil- no lime. Otherwise nothing weird- no funky furry stuff growing on it, no weird separation, no rancid smell.  But after hearing about all the bad tins others have gotten, I don't know whether I should still go ahead and use it maybe on my feet (definitely not going anywhere near my face) or just pitch it. I hate throwing away full products but I'm thinking I should just chuck it to avoid any future headaches.  Would you guys still use it despite no obvious signs that the product has gone bad?


I'm using mine on my feet. I wouldn't use a balm like this on my face even if it wasn't questionable. Mine has a faint lime smell and doesn't smell rancid so I'm not worried about using it.


----------



## Liv (Dec 16, 2014)

So, my last box is on my way to me (Anniversary). Man, I feel so Memeempty now, especially about because that last box is such a dud.

And who knows how long it will take until I get another box from them? I guess it won't be until they begin releasing new themed boxes (Venom I'm looking at you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and not until they get their act together and start CURATING the damn boxes.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 16, 2014)

@@blinded Thanks for the advice! I was wondering how anyone could use such a heavy oily and waxy balm on their faces as a sleeping pack as was suggested in the description.  I will do the same and use it on my feet until i see furry stuff stuff growing on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 16, 2014)

Stella A said:


> I took a whiff again of the one I got and can only smell the oil- no lime. Otherwise nothing weird- no funky furry stuff growing on it, no weird separation, no rancid smell.  But after hearing about all the bad tins others have gotten, I don't know whether I should still go ahead and use it maybe on my feet (definitely not going anywhere near my face) or just pitch it. I hate throwing away full products but I'm thinking I should just chuck it to avoid any future headaches.  Would you guys still use it despite no obvious signs that the product has gone bad?


I don't think I'll be using it anywhere near my face despite it smelling ok. It has that canola oil smell which leaves my mouth feeling greasy after smelling it. So I think I'll be using it on my feet and hands just not to waste it.

The Mizon feet cream from While You Were Sleeping is quite good! It absorbs quickly so it doesn't leave that oily greasy feeling that most lotions does. I find it quite moisturizing too! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So glad I have two tubes of it.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 16, 2014)

I got my Next Big Thing box today.  I was curious about people saying the Shara Shara Green Tea Seed Magic Balm smelling off, so I tried some on the back of my hands.  My Memebox-loving daughter came over to sniff me and said I smelled stinky! STINKY!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 16, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> I got my Next Big Thing box today.  I was curious about people saying the Shara Shara Green Tea Seed Magic Balm smelling off, so I tried some on the back of my hands.  My Memebox-loving daughter came over to sniff me and said I smelled stinky! STINKY!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL! Love, love, love how younger kids don't mince words and tell you exactly what they are thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Exactly why I never ask my toddler if my bum looks big....


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 16, 2014)

@  LOL!  Out of the mouth of babes...   I don't think I've ever thrown away a skincare product so quickly or with so much conviction!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 16, 2014)

@@Jane George  Hehe... I don't think anyone's ego could withstand the brutal honesty of a small child.  

Well, the Shara Shara was a complete failure, but the Blithe Patting Water more than makes up for it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 16, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> I got my Next Big Thing box today. I was curious about people saying the Shara Shara Green Tea Seed Magic Balm smelling off, so I tried some on the back of my hands. My Memebox-loving daughter came over to sniff me and said I smelled stinky! STINKY!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine just smells oily, gonna use it on my feet, they need all the help they can get right now!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 16, 2014)

Got blackout, BF#2, Next Best Thing and another I can't remember today, lol! AND that stupid, stupid KPop Beauty box, just ugh!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope Memebox is going to release sth interesting finally... This month my wallet has been incredibly safe from them LOL

And really, I don't know how they plan on keeping the revenue selling mostly their own make-up items and with such prices. The brush set is $55 at a discount! For that kind of money you could get a bigger set from Zoeva or Hakuro!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 16, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> Well, the Shara Shara was a complete failure, but the Blithe Patting Water more than makes up for it!


^^ I totally agree with your statement.

Recently the mention of Blithe has been the summoning spell for Veri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Paulina PS said:


> I hope Memebox is going to release sth interesting finally... This month my wallet has been incredibly safe from them LOL
> 
> And really, I don't know how they plan on keeping the revenue selling mostly their own make-up items and with such prices. The brush set is $55 at a discount! For that kind of money you could get a bigger set from Zoeva or Hakuro!


I knowww...me too! Seriously that set...*shakes head in dismay* Will never afford it at that price tag.

Its tuesday, I wonder what today may bring. I do hope a new box or gift set steals.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm afraid these are the possible new releases. I quite like Pony items but... Not what I really expect (not my pics):


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 16, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine just smells oily, gonna use it on my feet, they need all the help they can get right now!


I considered doing that too, but decided against it. I could NOT handle the smell (or the trauma of being called stinky).  I have 2 Appletoxes that I'm using for my feet, and they smell heavenly!! 

I fished the Shara Shara balm out of the trash though... if anyone wants it and is willing to pay for shipping, it's YOURS!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

The other option with a balm like that is rather than using it as a sleeping pack use on elbows, knees, ankles, knuckles and cuticles. Areas that get sore/dry.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 16, 2014)

@@Paulina PS I do think those body sample sets look nice...cause I travel alot.. Otherwise not interested in both makeup items although I am a huge fan of Pony.

@bluebottle @Jane George Revolutionary. Apple on the feet~ I knew we had problems clearing our stash and have been using a few things on random places myself too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 16, 2014)

veritazy said:


> ^^ I totally agree with your statement.
> 
> Recently the mention of Blithe has been the summoning spell for Veri  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She appears! I have now mentally tagged you as "the Blithe genie".  I uh... may or may not have read your blog posts on Blithe... and I may or may not have purchased a full size bottle of Blithe PLUS two facial mists as a result.  &gt;_&gt;


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

So I recently sold a bunch of my excess Memebox stuff, and I'm starting to realize I have even more that I can get rid of. I've been donating stuff, selling stuff, giving stuff away, and the more I look at what I spend on boxes etc, I'm starting to realize that I'm kind of done with the OVER buying of Memeboxes.

I feel like I'm truly starting to find my "holy grail" products, or at least products I prefer to use. Suddenly all the essences in my collection are uniniteresting when my Benton works so well. Why switch to something else when I already found something that works perfectly, you know?

I'd rather spend $30 on some Benton essence and steam cream than on a box that could be filled with crap I don't want. I think I will continue to buy boxes that REALLY intrigue me for review/blogging purposes, but the majority of my money is going to be more carefully spent on product purchases from now on. 

Of course, I came to this realization by making a list of all the great stuff Memebox has introduced me to, and my all-time favorite memebox-discoveries. So while I'm cutting back on boxes (and I mean, memebox is too, I guess lol) I still don't regret buying all the boxes I did. I feel like I have a good handle on what works for my skin now, and I've discovered some great smaller brands and have become more well versed in kbeauty thanks to my memeaddiction, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I'm finally, finally at peace with the lack of Memeboxes being released. It's actually a great thing for me! 

(side note, if anyone knows of a place that sells the MilkyDress Pink Lovely shampoo that was in Hair and Body 4, let me know. Even Tester Korea has it up for more money than I can afford, and I'm hoping to find a good price on it. since this is O/T in regards to this thread, PMing me would be great! &lt;3)


----------



## starry101 (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel the same way, after seeing all these releases, I don't mind not having boxes. I'm not really in a hurry to purchase anything so I may just pass on releases and wait for restocks and only buy what I actually want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I totally with you girls. I think the bad curated boxes and the lack of memebox interested in the global side has showed where they are ploughing time into next year . I think a box a week if we are lucky next year tbh. Lately I miss the throw 8 products into a box . Some little known brands but great products maybe a HG products and we rave about like old times to just throw any old and yes I mean old tat in a box and expect us to wow and tell the world about. Not going to happen. If this is how it's going to be just give us a monthly only box next year but well curated and big sizes and go pump up the volume in China . We had our year and made the most of it . But it's clear what memebox intentions are and getting fobbed off with tat is not good . We can go to glossy and birch box and others for that . I'm so busy this month with work I'm not worried about boxes as clearly I'm not missing them as there are not any. It's been a good year but hey 2015 is always new things to come from elsewhere if memebox can't supply


----------



## veritazy (Dec 16, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> She appears! I have now mentally tagged you as "the Blithe genie".  I uh... may or may not have read your blog posts on Blithe... and I may or may not have purchased a full size bottle of Blithe PLUS two facial mists as a result.  &gt;_&gt;


LOL! oops :X I hope you like it tho. I have been using it everyday day and I already have all three, so tri-colored mist bottles sitting on my vanity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@MissJexie I know what you mean, hun. I have too much too, and I'm a student in this rented apartment. For blogging, I absolutely love these boxes. You are right about the HG part...I rather be swapping/trading off some things I can't use/ unsuitable for my skin before my closet blows up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so happy for the past year, getting to know so many wonderful products via Memebox. Purchasing boxes is like a die-hard habit I find difficult to shake off.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I'm afraid these are the possible new releases. I quite like Pony items but... Not what I really expect (not my pics):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the pony items and will be getting them.  But the hair stuff.  This myself stuff is driving me crazy.  It is such baby talk and really isn't a catch phrase


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> So I recently sold a bunch of my excess Memebox stuff, and I'm starting to realize I have even more that I can get rid of. I've been donating stuff, selling stuff, giving stuff away, and the more I look at what I spend on boxes etc, I'm starting to realize that I'm kind of done with the OVER buying of Memeboxes.
> 
> I feel like I'm truly starting to find my "holy grail" products, or at least products I prefer to use. Suddenly all the essences in my collection are uniniteresting when my Benton works so well. Why switch to something else when I already found something that works perfectly, you know?
> 
> ...


That benton is fantastic and I use it daily.  I also love my hallabong toner, which I have traded/purchased 2 bottles of as backup.  

I am actually very excited about kloverbox and cannot wait to get december's!


----------



## hflo (Dec 16, 2014)

@@MissJexie I hope this helps, I've seen the Milky Dress shampoo your looking for on Doniki Boderick-Luckey pintrest swap board on a fb group or the Pintrest site.


----------



## bubu (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are my thoughts on recent boxes:

Pumpkin Pie: not a bad box but I'm mildly annoyed to see that the Insobeau mask expires in June 2015. This is the second Insobeau product that I have received that has a close expiry date (the other was the 100hr Z cream in the Beauty Splurge collaboration box).

Anniversary: it's not a terrible box per se. I would've been thrilled to receive this as a global box but I expected much more from this supposed special edition.

Oh My Lips: I don't mind the products in this box. I just don't need them as of yet so everything will be put away.

Dirty Gal: I had my eyes on the mayo pack in Meme store so I'm thrilled to receive this. Unsure about donkey oil.

Super Lucky Box #11: I quite like it! I like 5 out of the 6 products at first glance. According to the information card, I should've gotten the Cheek Room cherry clover lip balm but I got that Revecen purple powder thingy instead. 

I noticed most of these recent boxes contain 5 products only. Memebox is probably trying to increase the profit margin on its boxes.


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 16, 2014)

I feel similarly. I actually photocopied all information cards I got from the boxes, and made a collage from it, categorized by product type (cleanser, toner, serum, etc.) and feel a bit overwhelmed about that much stuff I have in my storage. And still, while some products did well on my skin, other products made me breakout/made my skin red.

I spent about $200 a month on memeboxes, whereas before I spent only $200 a year on skincare. Seeing as now they are cutting down on boxes, VIP perks, codes, also quality-like what happened to KStyle4-I feel that if there was ever a good time to quit, now is the time.

(Unless they up their game and suck me in again)


----------



## Fae (Dec 16, 2014)

I will buy the pony stuff when it comes out! ^^ I really liked the last palette!

Do any of you ladies own the skinfood honey pot lip balm?

I just got mine and it looks like there are thin metally things floating in it! Is that normal? ^^


----------



## juless231 (Dec 16, 2014)

Am I the only one wondering how kstyle 4 and petite treasures are already sold out? I worry for upcoming boxes....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

Fae said:


> I will buy the pony stuff when it comes out! ^^ I really liked the last palette!
> 
> Do any of you ladies own the skinfood honey pot lip balm?
> 
> I just got mine and it looks like there are thin metally things floating in it! Is that normal? ^^


the one in the pot or the tube?  I own both and both look fine to me - I have it in the plain honey color


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone have troubles applying the



Spoiler



Revival Magic Cream


from Petite Treasures?

Everytime I apply it, it cakes, and than sticks all together on my face.... I don't know what the heck is going on...I find mixing it with water helps, but jezzz...


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not thrilled by memeboxes names (eyeliner)MYSELF + I'M (eye-shadow) etc. But I'm more OK with it after I realized that I think they're playing off of "Me Me" in their name. Its understandable.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

I think when the I'm and myself names are very childish tbh. Doesn't feel grown up in the slightest to me.

@ I would be inclined to use it as cuticle, elbow, rough body area cream. Smells like deep heat to me.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I think when the I'm and myself names are very childish tbh. Doesn't feel grown up in the slightest to me.
> 
> @ I would be inclined to use it as cuticle, elbow, rough body area cream. Smells like deep heat to me.


Whattttt, Im using it on my face lol - Didn't think to use it anywhere else.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Well I can hold it upside and it doesn't drip or fall out. In general not a texture I want even on my dry skin.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine is also really cakey. I tried it on my elbows and it didn't do anything good for my dry skin. My husband didn't like it either. It's just really dry. I don't know if I want to use it anymore.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the cream in question can also be used as a spot treatment? I'm wondering if you all might have better results using it that way considering the consistency etc.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

I found it better when warming on fingers for a bit first and using a tiny amount. On trying it, my elbows felt a little softer


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone have troubles applying the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just apply it to my hand and it spreads pretty smoothly and leaves my hands really soft.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonder if new pony palette will be special of day tomorrow?


----------



## blinded (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the naming system for the meme products either. I just find it really awkward to read and say.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Once we get to night cream myself... I will be very concerned


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I'm pretty sure the cream in question can also be used as a spot treatment? I'm wondering if you all might have better results using it that way considering the consistency etc.


yes, I use it as a spot treatment only


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

or tampons.  I'm tampon


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Better than tampon myself


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

In regards to this silly I'm/Myself product stuff.

I don't mind it on the lip products. I was pleasantly surprised by the lipstick and lip tint packaging. And the "I'm" thing doesn't bother me there. It doesn't necessarily bother me with the eye products either, though I think it looks a wee bit sillier, no idea why.

This "myself" thing though is just beyond stupid, I don't know how it even got approved. I mean, did it get approved, even? Or did someone higher up just think they were so witty and basically just decide on it.

But seriously...."Shampoo myself" "Hair Pack Myself" just dumb. It would be better off with "I'm ___" and that would be annoying enough on a skincare product. "Body Cream Myself" ...What direction is this even headed in? I'm not liking this "Myself" thing at all.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 16, 2014)

Memebox has enough of their own branded products now to actually put together a memebrand specific makeup memebox that would include: mascara, eyeliner, eyeshadow, blush, lip stuff (balm, crayon, or lipstick) and a brush. All they are missing is a bb/cc tinted cream (maybe the chosungah pact would fill this void?).

What are the chances that a memebox like this shows up as one of the 12 days of christmas specials?


----------



## veritazy (Dec 16, 2014)

I bet you can't find a job as a proofreader in Korea. Or designers don't ever seek opinions on their designs before printing them. Because English is negligible and dupes go as far as complete imitation. *applause*


----------



## Liv (Dec 16, 2014)

We already had Moisture myself and that was bad/funny enough. Seriously tough, how did anyone approve this. I mean you don't even need to have a dirty mind to see that right?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Still no answer over them sending me the wrong face brush... They really are muppets sometimes... Or is that an insult to muppets?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

@@Jane George Customer service is dead right now. It's one of those times where old issues are put off for weeks. I keep getting "we'll respond in 2-3 days" messages, but nothing happens after that. The whole team is working on something else again, I'm sure, haha.

And, I definitely do not have a dirty mind. And I cringe at "Moist Myself" and "Body Cream Myself" just sounds so...Ick. The I'm thing is silly. But can't we all agree that suddenly it seems like the best option they're going to offer us? ...I mean, "Myself" really just shouldn't be in a product title.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

I sadly have a very dirty mind.... I need it scrubbed clean


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I sadly have a very dirty mind....


:lol: My point was really just that if I think it sounds dirty....Something ain't right. 

I mean, we are talking about beauty products, right? 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But, really...I think for a lot of the products, it's more that it just sound so childish. Like, if I saw a shampoo bottle that said "Shampoo Myself" I'd roll my eyes, and assume it was for a kid.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In regards to this silly I'm/Myself product stuff.
> 
> I don't mind it on the lip products. I was pleasantly surprised by the lipstick and lip tint packaging. And the "I'm" thing doesn't bother me there. It doesn't necessarily bother me with the eye products either, though I think it looks a wee bit sillier, no idea why.
> 
> ...


seriously ^^^^^ this

I wrote in my blog about the "I'm Eyeshadow" - in case an inanimate object ever forgets what it is...

lol


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

I think it would amuse me if it was for edward but for me no.... Tbh the memebox products just don't appeal to me as there are so many korean companies I would try before going with something so new and with such highly priced


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Memebox have enough of their own branded products now to actually put together a memebrand specific makeup memebox that would include: mascara, eyeliner, eyeshadow, blush, lip stuff (balm, crayon, or lipstick) and a brush. All they are missing is a bb/cc tinted cream (maybe the chosungah pact would fill this void?).
> 
> What are the chances that a memebox like this shows up as one of the 12 days of christmas specials?


on memebox's FB page they have this picture - which makes me wonder if they are going to have an "I'm Memebox" coming soon


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> seriously ^^^^^ this
> 
> I wrote in my blog about the "I'm Eyeshadow" - in case an inanimate object ever forgets what it is...
> 
> lol


Hahahaha. I feel like they were going for that whole sleek, simple, modern. Which I do admit seems to be popular lately, especially with the "budget quality" lines. 

And I am glad they didn't do the "I'm" thing with skincare. But "myself" is just like 100 steps below I'm.

And it's a shame, because I actually would be interested in things like those little shampoo/hair pack/body cream sets. But the "myself" thing COMPLETELY ruins it.


----------



## Liv (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree we said a themed box. But what we meant by that was a venom box, a villain box, a salad box but not a I'm Memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 16, 2014)

Surely a box would need a wash myself lady garden cleanser before abox could be curated


----------



## Andi B (Dec 16, 2014)

My only comment on the whole "myself" branding....

At least they didn't name the sheet mask "Sheet Myself"!

(Yes, I'm very, very immature!)


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2014)

I might try an "I'm Memebox" themed box ** if ** there were enough products in it at a low enough price to justify trying something new.  But if there would only be, say, four items for $29, nope.

I tried the Pony eyeshadow palette and it's OK, nothing super.  So-so pigmentation and wouldn't buy it again.  I just don't see why we should buy makeup unless it has one or more features that make it superior to what we can buy locally.  Skin care is a whole other ball game.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2014)

Andi B said:


> My only comment on the whole "myself" branding....
> 
> At least they didn't name the sheet mask "Sheet Myself"!
> 
> (Yes, I'm very, very immature!)


LOL   I don't even want to think what'll happen if they come out with a wash for our "other bits."


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> LOL   I don't even want to think what'll happen if they come out with a wash for our "other bits."


After reading all about how they wanted to make products for the people and what the North American market wanted....And quickly coming out with an orange lip tint as one of only two available colors.

....This would not surprise me. At all.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't really mind the branding on their products, really. I think that the packaging is very sleek and well-made, and I like the font they used, the simplicity of the packaging etc. "I'm Lipstick" etc is a little lame, but it doesn't bother me enough to make a thing out of it.

Although if they continue using it to a ridiculous extreme (tampons lol) then I'll start to wonder wtf they're doing. Not like that would be out of the ordinary because I never know what the heck they're doing...lol


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

Andi B said:


> My only comment on the whole "myself" branding....
> 
> At least they didn't name the sheet mask "Sheet Myself"!
> 
> (Yes, I'm very, very immature!)


Perfect


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

That box needs to be the 'me,myself and I'm box'


----------



## subbes (Dec 16, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> /monthly_12_2014/post-108696-0-16228500-1418714665.png">/monthly_12_2014/post-108696-0-16228500-1418714665_thumb.png


C'mon, Memebox:  at least call the third ones down "I Blue Myself."


----------



## moosie (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George Customer service is dead right now. It's one of those times where old issues are put off for weeks. I keep getting "we'll respond in 2-3 days" messages, but nothing happens after that. The whole team is working on something else again, I'm sure, haha.


Bad, unresponsive customer service is one of my biggest pet peeves.  I can be very understanding and patient, as long as I'm kept in the loop and feel as though I'm being treated as a valued customer!  If you need time to figure out where my lost package went (we are at 5 weeks of it being lost now, Meme), if you are having a huge delay in response time because of an overload of messages, etc.....OK!  I can understand that.  But you (Meme or any company) have to keep me updated on that kind of thing.  If I'm ignored or brushed off, I will escalate the issue very quickly.  And sending message after message to customer service that seem like they just disappear into the ether, with no response, is the #1 way to make me upset with your company.

Memebox and I aren't friends.  They are a business who provide a service, and I'm a consumer who is purchasing that service.  We have a purely business relationship based on them selling something that I want to buy.  When their end of that falls through for whatever reason, I am entitled to compensation for that, whether through refunds, replaced products, what have you.  I don't want more than what I paid, and I'm not some greedy, selfish American who wants all sorts of gimmes for free.  But when I buy something, I am entitled to get what i paid for.  It's not my problem if they aren't properly staffed to deal with customer issues. 

I am just so done with Meme acting as though they don't have to deal with their customers when things go wrong.  No.  Not OK.  I have read so many horror stories on here from people who have been ignored for weeks on end, when they have absolutely legitimate issues that need to be addressed!

Some Meme customer service people are wonderful, and I have dealt with a few of them.  They solve issues in a timely manner and are friendly and helpful! The problem is, you never know what you are going to get, or how you can expect an issue to be handled. 

I'm lucky that I've only had about 3 issues throughout my 8ish months of buying from Meme.  My experience has been that my stuff gets to me when it should, and it's intact. But knowing that when I *do* have issues that it's a crapshoot as to whether anything is going to be fixed or resolved in a timely manner, or without me having to raise a stink after being ignored?  Yeah, no.  It's why I don't shop online with Kohl's anymore.  Too much of a risk and hassle.

I have loved Memebox.  I have been so happy (overall) with the value, I have been thrilled with finding so many great Korean products to try.  My wish is that Meme keeps the box model that has won them so many customers! I am happy to stay with them as long as they provide that.  But I really, really need consistent, effective, timely customer service. 

@@cfisher - this is not a lecture at you! haha.  I've been stewing about this for a week or so, and your post just spurred me to actually write about it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm whatever is dorky, but acceptable. Whatever myself is not... so silly!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

@@moosie Oh, I agree completely. Their customer service situation baffles me. And I'm not trying to defend them, but I think a huge part of the issue is the separation between customer service and the Korean team. We're sitting here fighting to get something out of customer service, whilst they fight to get some sort of information from Korea. It's a ridiculous way to operate things. And I also feel like customer service is done in waves. I can't tell you how many times I'll have 3-4 issues that take over a month to deal with, and suddenly all of them are resolved within the same 1-2 days. At one point I had one missing shop item, one missing package, and one broken item in a box. Two of those issues took place about 6 weeks apart. And all three things were dealt with with points, which were awarded to me within a 2 hour period of time. And that sort of thing happens a lot.

I've had so many issues with them. But they get resolved, even though it takes forever for them to do so. I've just sort of come to terms with it. If anything, I don't want to risk my sanity over something like Memebox.

But honestly, it irks me that I even have to say that. I really hope that once China is settled, they work in improving their team, and adding a lot of staff members. They can't keep expanding, and keeping their team focused heavily on one thing at a time. This is not working.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm whatever is dorky, but acceptable. Whatever myself is not... so silly!


THANK YOU!!!

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindrop (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey ladies!  I've been pretty out of the memeloop lately. I only have a few boxes left to ship - sad.  It's been fun, memebox!

Anyway,  I have a question. It has been a while since I've gotten an express bundle,but I am getting the empress/cleo bundle that is set to ship today.  I remember people saying they switched from DHL, is that right?  Is it UPS now?  Have you noticed a difference in speed? I used to get my DHL bundles literally overnight, which was so satisfying.  What kind of wait am I in for now?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Hey ladies!  I've been pretty out of the memeloop lately. I only have a few boxes left to ship - sad.  It's been fun, memebox!
> 
> Anyway,  I have a question. It has been a while since I've gotten an express bundle,but I am getting the empress/cleo bundle that is set to ship today.  I remember people saying they switched from DHL, is that right?  Is it UPS now?  Have you noticed a difference in speed? I used to get my DHL bundles literally overnight, which was so satisfying.  What kind of wait am I in for now?


I haven't noticed a difference.  I'm getting the same bundle that you are, it was shipped today, and UPS has it scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  I actually like UPS much better than DHL in my neck of the woods (Montana).

Thanks to UPS's "Track by Reference" I was actually able to start tracking my bundle yesterday, when the shipping label was created.  You can track it using your Memebox order number and your zip code, even before Memebox sends you the official tracking number!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 16, 2014)

^ thanks for that info @@TheSilverNail, I knew you had posted about seeing your label but I couldn't figure out how to access mine!  I've since gotten the myUPS email, but good to know for the future.  This will be my first UPS memedelivery.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 16, 2014)

So, the probability of it being a meme myself products for international on day 16 is.....

Why don't they just release a meme myself box and be done with it? Would rather they do the bundles of other products...though not needing anything so would need to be WOW for me to part with the cash before Christmas now.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So, the probability of it being a meme myself products for international on day 16 is.....
> 
> Why don't they just release a meme myself box and be done with it? Would rather they do the bundles of other products...though not needing anything so would need to be WOW for me to part with the cash before Christmas now.


It feels like Day 1 was just to get us all riled up (New boxes, they know how to do this). And the rest is just Meme releases and warehouse clearout sets. 

At this point, I'm just hoping for some good random restocks.


----------



## blinded (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like another US only day (except the Pony preview) Skinfood items in the US shop http://us.memebox.com/promotions/12-days-of-xmas/day-6-skinfood-pony-2-preview

And overpriced Skinfood items. I don't get it. Why are they filling the shop with products that can be found anywhere and for cheaper?


----------



## Liv (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay, so nothing interesting again... While the Pony palette looks good, I do not like buying palettes when I can't see reviews and swatches and I have so many palettes and my Tarte palette is in my US box and I will ship it out soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

20$ for cheap eyeshadow palette... no thanks! Id rather buy an Urban Decay palette for 20$ more.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought the Peach Sake Pore Serum from Amazon for $13.50. It would have been even cheaper if I had purchased it from one of the Korean sites and waited for the slow mail service. But there are direct US-based sellers of the major Skinfood items, so Memebox isn't even competitive against other US-based sellers, much less a Korean-based one. Wow, Memebox.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought the first Pony Palette on a whim and was underwhelmed, so I'm certainly not getting the second one.  Will spend more and get the second TooFaced Chocolate Bar Palette!  Om nom nom... chocolate....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 16, 2014)

Not interested in todays "offer", or preview for the global buyers.. Wont be buying the palette even when its released. I want boxes.. Emp+cleo+wonder woman are my last ones..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I may be the only person who does not like the UD palettes! Lol ^^


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think I may be the only person who does not like the UD palettes! Lol ^^


I don't. I am allergic to them


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the pony II palette - I will purchase it.  I also like that blush too.

I like slim palettes like this that I can carry around.  I love my UD and big old chocolate bar from two faced, but I can't put that in my purse.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 16, 2014)

So, basically there was nothing today for international, gee thanks Memebox...and a Merry Christmas to you too!

(Have entered to win but never won anything so far so not getting my hopes up). Colours do look nice but got an A'Pieu palette coming so not fussed either way. Hope tomorrow will be better but have a sinking feeling it won't.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> 20$ for cheap eyeshadow palette... no thanks! Id rather buy an Urban Decay palette for 20$ more.


Do you have a review of the pallet? I keep hearing good things but it would be nice to read about a different opinion.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Do you have a review of the pallet? I keep hearing good things but it would be nice to read about a different opinion.


Which palette?..


----------



## raindrop (Dec 16, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I haven't noticed a difference.  I'm getting the same bundle that you are, it was shipped today, and UPS has it scheduled for delivery tomorrow.  I actually like UPS much better than DHL in my neck of the woods (Montana).
> 
> Thanks to UPS's "Track by Reference" I was actually able to start tracking my bundle yesterday, when the shipping label was created.  You can track it using your Memebox order number and your zip code, even before Memebox sends you the official tracking number!


Thanks @@TheSilverNail!  I was also able to track mine and I'll get to tomorrow.  I'm hoping it'll be a nice treat after a super rough week.  Although, the package weight is listed at about 2.5 pounds, which doesn't seem like a ton for all the goodies I'm imagining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Liv (Dec 16, 2014)

I just noticed something funny on my Anniversary tracking. It left Incheon this afternoon and for the first time ever, the flight number is indicated. Happy to know that my parcel travels with Lufthansa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

Fae said:


> I think I may be the only person who does not like the UD palettes! Lol ^^


The fallout is mega imo


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2014)

noooooooooo....FB memebox addicts posted this pic off of Memebox Global (gotta give credit where credit is due!)







Our amazing collaborators @itsmarziapie @grav3yardgirl are creating fabulous looks on Instagram right now, using our newest MEMEBOX I'M BLUSH &amp; EYE SHADOW! They will be recreating looks for each other over the next few days, check our Instagram @memeboxglobal for updates! Please comment and let us know which one you'd wear XO, MEMEBOX


----------



## Fae (Dec 16, 2014)

Why????


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahahahahahahaha

Marzia, have you no shame?!?!

I know people have mentioned feeling bad for Marzia...But after the CP2 disaster...She clearly did not learn her lesson. She has no excuse anymore.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Like some others I'm not in love with the first Pony Palette. Perhaps it's because I don't use a primer (and seriously, I don't know diddly about eyeshadow) but I have a lot of other shadow, Clinique, Lancôme, etc. and also some cheap Drug Store brands like Rimmel and Loreal that apply so much better to MY skin. I have a NYX Palette I picked up at Target a while back, also inexpensive, and I would like to do a comparison between the two. I've never tried the NYX and the Pony only once so I'm curious how they compare.

With regard to the other items offered today, I would love the Honey Toner but seriously Memebox?!?! Are you freaking mad?!?! Ive wanted to try these Honey products FOREVER....how about a little incentive to buy from you with a comparable price to your Shop competitors? A little sampler of the Tomato Line doesn't quite make me want to throw money at your feet.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 16, 2014)

That photo makes me want to run screaming in the opposite direction.  Seriously.

On the bright side, I just got an email that Beauteque is going to have a subscription program soon, so that's probably where my would-have-been-Memebox-money will be going.


----------



## Fae (Dec 16, 2014)

I haven't liked any of her boxes tbh! Amazing collaborator? Really? Haha


----------



## Fae (Dec 16, 2014)

The pony palette doesn't sport really high pigmentation, so I always use a primer! It looks beautiful when used with a good primer imo! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 16, 2014)

And who exactly is the other lassie? Don't remember her box...or anything else for that matter. They just don't seem to get it that people DO NOT WANT MEMEBOX OWN LINE and that they want BOXES that are;

1) curated well

2) contain products that don't have short use by dates

3) good quality cosmetics

4) value for money (so not 4 tiny products in an even smaller box and some of which with 8 months or so).

Its not rocket science memebox - why don't you try listening to what your customer is requesting instead of blindly churning out stuff people don't want to buy as its too expensive and not of a high enough quality to merit the extra expense.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 16, 2014)

umm.. no offense to the other girl.. She scared the crap out of me when I first looked at the picture. I looked on IG a little bit and she's a beautiful girl.. Why take photos in those unflattering angles?! Now that picture will give me nightmares. 

Also, I know I am a noob when it comes to makeup, but I don't think the looks they created with the Meme products looks that great.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

I really don't think the lack of boxes is all about the Meme branded line, to be honest.

And the Meme branded stuff is selling. A little too well, hahaha.

I don't think they were ever going to focus on boxes like they did before. Not sure it made financial sense for them to do so either.

I mean, honestly, how many people had money left after all the boxes they purchased to spend money in the shop?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But really...All I want is some balance here.


----------



## ilynx (Dec 16, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> umm.. no offense to the other girl.. She scared the crap out of me when I first looked at the picture. I looked on IG a little bit and she's a beautiful girl.. Why take photos in those unflattering angles?! Now that picture will give me nightmares.
> 
> Also, I know I am a noob when it comes to makeup, but I don't think the looks they created with the Meme products looks that great.


A picture of her face, just because she isn't making the most flattering expression, is going to give you nightmares? Seriously?


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 16, 2014)

grav3yard girl is SUPER popular on YouTube. I found her too "random" for me but she seems to mean well enough, and she has a very dry sense of humour which I like. She also doesn't mind looking "ugly" which I appreciate (makes her a little more real to me, compared to YouTubers who all try to be models all the time). I don't know how much she's done with Korean products, but I remember someone suggesting her to do a collab with Memebox somewhere in this thread, a long time ago?

As for Memebox day 6... what? No. Just... no. Memebox, inflated prices are not gonna work for Skinfood.

The Pony palette looks super pretty. I'm a SUCKER for a pop of purple in overall neutral palettes. I've eyed up at least 3 other palettes which are basically the same thing in the last two months. But no swatches, shipping times, and the fact that I can get like 15 indie eyeshadow samples for the same price + shipping...? Hm. Gonna wait off on that.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

ilynx said:


> A picture of her face, just because she isn't making the most flattering expression, is going to give you nightmares? Seriously?


In all fairness, I doubt she was being literal.

I actually like her facial features.....And I may not be a big makeup person, and while I can still appreciate it as an art form....

That makeup job in that photo sort of looks just....Creepy and over the top to me.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay...I admit I'm not a regular Youtube person. I use it for hard to find music, and random videos of things like baby hippos.

But I looked up that Graveyard person....And it's just showing a ton of ridiculously over the top review (mockery) videos of As Seen on Television stuff.

Is this the right person? Am I missing something here? ....Does she do makeup a lot?


----------



## ilynx (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> In all fairness, I doubt she was being literal.
> 
> I actually like her facial features.....And I may not be a big makeup person, and while I can still appreciate it as an art form....
> 
> That makeup job in that photo sort of looks just....Creepy and over the top to me.


It was still unnecessary and kinda hurtful, either way. I know memebox's efforts to push out their own brand gets annoying, but there's no need to take it out on someone like that. 
The makeup is a little too "perfect" looking, like a doll. It's not her best picture, and it doesn't really showcase the makeup well.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

ilynx said:


> It was still unnecessary and kinda hurtful, either way. I know memebox's efforts to push out their own brand gets annoying, but there's no need to take it out on someone like that.
> 
> The makeup is a little too "perfect" looking, like a doll. It's not her best picture, and it doesn't really showcase the makeup well.


I really just meant I thought it was in reference to the makeup, not the girl itself. If that makes sense?

And I really do think it was a poor photo to use. It's nothing against the girl at all, when I say that, just the makeup haha.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 16, 2014)

I really can't stand Grav3yard girl, but I totally understand that different people are drawn to different YouTube personalities. I do think that, either way, Memebox is continuing its trend of reaching out to beauty gurus who have no real experience with Memebox and don't do the necessary research to really promote anything. I wish they would have some of you ladies represent them. I have nothing against CPM, but she always "phones it in" when she does stuff for Memebox.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 16, 2014)

ilynx said:


> It was still unnecessary and kinda hurtful, either way. I know memebox's efforts to push out their own brand gets annoying, but there's no need to take it out on someone like that.
> 
> The makeup is a little too "perfect" looking, like a doll. It's not her best picture, and it doesn't really showcase the makeup well.


I didn't mean to take it out on her or anything. And I do agree, my words were a little too mean. You can call me an as***** for what I said.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

ilynx said:


> It was still unnecessary and kinda hurtful, either way. I know memebox's efforts to push out their own brand gets annoying, but there's no need to take it out on someone like that.
> 
> The makeup is a little too "perfect" looking, like a doll. It's not her best picture, and it doesn't really showcase the makeup well.


I find her expressions and thumbnails scary and it's nothing to do with memebox promoting her, I've always thought so as YouTube generally insists on promoting her channel to me. She is quite a big youtuber so memebox must be happy to have her on board.

I don't think it's hurtful to say that as she obviously purposely does the expressions.


----------



## ilynx (Dec 16, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> I didn't mean to take it out on her or anything. And I do agree, my words were a little too mean. You can call me an as***** for what I said.


I don't think you are, I know I've said things that weren't right out of annoyance or just carelessness. I do hope she'll put out a video that's better at showing the makeup realistically.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

I am so baffled.

She doesn't seem like a beauty blogger at all?

Ladies, what am I missing here?

....Or is Memebox just trying to collab with whoever has the most views on Youtube?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

@@cfisher she is big and she is has collabed with other you tubers like mirandasings I think. I don't watch much YouTube anymore so I might be wrong.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@cfisher she is big and she is has collabed with other you tubers like mirandasings I think. I don't watch much YouTube anymore so I might be wrong.


I poked around a bit, and I'm just not seeing any beauty type things. Except like some freakish experience with crayon lipstick, which did not work. But her views (the amount of video views) are obscene.

I really thought she might have another channel for beauty reviews or some sort of separate site.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 16, 2014)

@@cfisher She does actually do a lot of beauty videos. She's also done at least one Memebox opening/review. Tutorials for different looks, makeup reviews, etc. She can definitely be over the top, but I have a lot of fun watching her videos. She seems like a ton of fun to hang out with lol!


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have 30 memepoints sitting in my account, and nothing to buy... anyone have any suggestions? I was kind of leaning towards Luckybox #12...


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

juless231 said:


> @@cfisher She does actually do a lot of beauty videos. She's also done at least one Memebox opening/review. Tutorials for different looks, makeup reviews, etc. She can definitely be over the top, but I have a lot of fun watching her videos. She seems like a ton of fun to hang out with lol!


After clicking on like 10 different videos....I found a review of one of the OCC lip tars.

I guess it's just weird to me, because she doesn't come across as being focused on beauty reviews.

I think I'm just soooo used to collaborations being with beauty bloggers or people in "the business." Like, I'd find it just as laughable if some clothing company picked a video blogger that sometimes does videos talking about some clothing she loves. 

And with Memebox....It sometimes feels like they just select a woman with tons of views, who kinda sort does some beauty stuff.

tt's nothing against her. It just seems like such an awkward, forced fit.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 16, 2014)

Totally get that. I also find it odd for her to be chosen to do it, but assuming it's due to her huge popularity. Lots of people they can reach with some pretty much free advertising I guess. Sucks for the reviewers who really DO have a passion for Memebox.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

juless231 said:


> Totally get that. I also find it odd for her to be chosen to do it, but assuming it's due to her huge popularity. Lots of people they can reach with some pretty much free advertising I guess. Sucks for the reviewers who really DO have a passion for Memebox.


Yeah. That's what I really was just trying to say. It just feels like they focus on viewers.

And I feel like most of us are just like "Okay, can't you pick someone who makes us get excited about the products? Coffee Break with Dani made sense.

I mean, this makes less sense to me than CPM, to be honest.

@ Either Luckybox 12, or hope for a restock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Yeah. That's what I really was just trying to say. It just feels like they focus on viewers.
> 
> And I feel like most of us are just like "Okay, can't you pick someone who makes us get excited about the products? Coffee Break with Dani made sense.
> 
> ...


*crosses fingers* hoping for a restock!! Im worried the LB #12 will have way too many things in it from boxes a few months ago.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> *crosses fingers* hoping for a restock!! Im worried the LB #12 will have way too many things in it from boxes a few months ago.


I bought the bundle....Before getting Super Luckybox 11.

I am genuinely terrified for Box 12.

But still holding onto hope that the others are better. ....Plus, don't see us getting many boxes for the next month, hah.


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 16, 2014)

juless231 said:


> @@cfisher She does actually do a lot of beauty videos. She's also done at least one Memebox opening/review. Tutorials for different looks, makeup reviews, etc. She can definitely be over the top, but I have a lot of fun watching her videos. She seems like a ton of fun to hang out with lol!


Yea, as a subscriber and regular watcher of her vids I can say that she does a ton of beauty reviews. I think the latest one I was watching last night was on a collection of UD lippies with swatches. She also had one go up in the last week on the UD Naked On The Run palette. I think her "does this thing really work" vids are her most popular (ie have the most hits so they come up at the top of her search) just because they have a wider range of people interested in them, but even those tend to me beauty related products, and the pintrest test vids are beauty focused (like the crayon lipstick one mentioned earlier). Not saying that Memebox couldn't have found a better collab, but she does have millions of followers and a lot of makeup vids, so...


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 16, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I bought the bundle....Before getting Super Luckybox 11.
> 
> I am genuinely terrified for Box 12.
> 
> But still holding onto hope that the others are better. ....Plus, don't see us getting many boxes for the next month, hah.


I'm thinking there might be a box tomorrow, could be wrong though.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm thinking there might be a box tomorrow, could be wrong though.


We're all losing faith in this 12 Days of Christmas thing.

They need to do a new box or restock to get us interested again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

Do we think we will be seeing empress spoiler today? I hope so! Come on Australia!!


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Do we think we will be seeing empress spoiler today? I hope so! Come on Australia!!


I think so, definitely. I'm in the US and mine is due by end of day on 12/17, so Australia should have theirs really soon.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Do we think we will be seeing empress spoiler today? I hope so! Come on Australia!!


I was just thinking the same thing.

It's 1:15 pm Wednesday in Sydney already.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

The last couple of times I've waited for Australia spoilers they came late, I think it might also be because it's near Christmas, but it is pretty much mid morning / early afternoon across Australia at the moment


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 16, 2014)

Also to everyone comsidering buying Luckybox 12 buy it because I'm not buying it after 11 and watch it be amazing


----------



## cfisher (Dec 16, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Also to everyone comsidering buying Luckybox 12 buy it because I'm not buying it after 11 and watch it be amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bought it, so I think that evens the odds.

Maybe I should cancel it for everyone else's sake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam356 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to memebox. So far, I purchased dirty gal + hair salon + black fri 5. also some restocks - little marmaid, apple mojito, my mask box and F/W natural makeup (I bought this one by mistake and prob gonna give it away) .

 Its really great to see spoliers for boxes I haven't purchased, can't wait for empress!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome @@sam356 to the (not so much anymore) Meme Chaos! Things have changed a lot in the last month or so but there's still a great group of Gals here and we love to talk anything Meme. Feel free to chime in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For a lot of us things are winding down with no boxes coming past December. When I consider what I've had arriving each month, for several months now, that seems tragic. There are no lists to make, no boxes to track and no spoilers to look forward to. Memebox is changing. For many that started some time ago this doesn't seem like a huge tragedy over all as we're overwhelmed with product and have come to learn what some of our favorite products are. But to the newcomers I feel disappointment that they don't have that weekly rush of new releases and staying up late to see what the latest box(es) will be. I feel fortunate to have enjoyed it, if only for a short time.

On another Meme related note, I go to the grocery tonight for something to unclog my bathroom drain and what is my biggest purchase? Snap Ware glass containers that are on sale and I love for storing my sheet masks in the refrigerator. How sad is it that while shopping for something to unclog my bath drain of my long hair and my husbands whiskers I'm more excited about sheet mask storage? The entire bottom shelf of my refrigerator is full of masks. But I don't have a problem, really I'm all good. Just give me a moment to cleanse and select a mask.....


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 16, 2014)

I will have only received ~15 boxes before the Memedrought begins.  I was going through my stuff last night and I have no idea where I'm going to put the last 4-6 boxes worth of stuff. I'm impressed with you guys with 50+ boxes and what you end up doing with everything! We're currently planning a cross-country move and I'm kicking myself for accumulating so many Korean skincare products.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

I think i might have had my first Memepackage get lost in the mail.  My tracking says it got on a plane on November 28th.  

And there have been no updates since   

Surely it doesn't take a plane 18 days to arrive...


----------



## blinded (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm going to go to the post office tomorrow and pick up Petite Treasures. After that I'm just waiting for my slow mail Cleanse and Tone to arrive. That's it. Nothing more from memebox on the way. My spreadsheet will be all marked as delivered. Sort of sad.


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 16, 2014)

Did anyone that ordered the color box value set get their tracking yet?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 16, 2014)

I love bunny (grav3yard girl) but I think it is a stupid collab as she doesn't know korean beauty.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok I think I must have done something very naughty because I haven't been able to access the site for about 10 days...

Not only have I been having Memebox withdrawals but I've missed these forums too!!

Anyone willing to do an in-a-nut-shell catch up for me, I've missed a lot of pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 16, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Ok I think I must have done something very naughty because I haven't been able to access the site for about 10 days...
> 
> Not only have I been having Memebox withdrawals but I've missed these forums too!!
> 
> Anyone willing to do an in-a-nut-shell catch up for me, I've missed a lot of pages  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lots of restocks.  No new boxes.  Spoilers for all sorts of stuff.  Anniversary disappointment.  Surprisingly little CPM2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

Golden ticket 1st place craziness. Too many Memebox-branded items. Products expiring soon. USA/Global frustrations. VIP disappointment. Memebox satiation.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think i might have had my first Memepackage get lost in the mail. My tracking says it got on a plane on November 28th.
> 
> And there have been no updates since
> 
> Surely it doesn't take a plane 18 days to arrive...


Whoa, yeah, that's not supposed to happen!


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 17, 2014)

OMG VIP is horrible this month!!!!! I won't bother aiming to keep it from now on, I've been shopping elsewhere since all of the new boxes are sold out by the time I notice them, I'm hoping something will come up this week that I actually want and can buy on Memebox because I do miss those pink mailers haha.

Did someone from the forums win 1st place on the golden ticket?? I got a crappy $3 code, haven't used it yet.

Anniversary boxes did look pretty sad, I didn't manage to buy one in time which is probably a blessing because I've had all the crap boxes recently haha


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 17, 2014)

Question! I became an affiliate and I just posted my first blog entry... What exactly is the process for submitting it to them for points?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@detroitjewel a question better suited for the Affiliates thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah OK thanks


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

Happy to help!

I'm getting nervous for tomorrow's bundle... hope it's at least on the better side of okay lol


----------



## OiiO (Dec 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> I'm getting nervous for tomorrow's bundle... hope it's at least on the better side of okay lol


I really think those boxes are going to be great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think i might have had my first Memepackage get lost in the mail. My tracking says it got on a plane on November 28th.
> 
> And there have been no updates since
> 
> Surely it doesn't take a plane 18 days to arrive...


Me too. My tea tree box left korea on the 29th and hasn't moved since. I'm not too stressed about it, which I think means I'm not super excited for the box. I figure it'll get here when it gets here.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

I just wrote out a long rant about my thoughts on memebox featuring bunny (graveyardgirl) and MORE of CPM.

I deleted it. Because it was mean and rambly. 

Let's just say it bothers me that they aren't reaching out to more kbeauty vloggers/bloggers. I hate "celebrity endorsements" when it come to the youtube/blogging world. They feel forced, anything but genuine, and just...pointless. I see where they're coming from in a business sense in regards to Memebox as well as the youtuber (getting their name out is always a good thing) but everything about it just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> OMG VIP is horrible this month!!!!! I won't bother aiming to keep it from now on, I've been shopping elsewhere since all of the new boxes are sold out by the time I notice them, I'm hoping something will come up this week that I actually want and can buy on Memebox because I do miss those pink mailers haha.
> 
> Did someone from the forums win 1st place on the golden ticket?? I got a crappy $3 code, haven't used it yet.
> 
> Anniversary boxes did look pretty sad, I didn't manage to buy one in time which is probably a blessing because I've had all the crap boxes recently haha


Oh yeah... and the golden ticket 1st place winner accidentally posted her code in a facebook group (forgot to cover up both spots that it showed) and had her entire tickets worth of points stolen.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh yeah... and the golden ticket 1st place winner accidentally posted her code in a facebook group (forgot to cover up both spots that it showed) and had her entire tickets worth of points stolen.


Nooooo!!! Oh my god, silly/poor woman. How much was first place valued at? $1000???


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Nooooo!!! Oh my god, silly/poor woman. How much was first place valued at? $1000???


I think $1500.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 17, 2014)

I've got a gut feeling about Luckybox #12. I'm going all in on that sucker at Casino d'Meme. Ordered it express so if I am wrong I don't have to live with the empty-handed regret for ages...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Nooooo!!! Oh my god, silly/poor woman. How much was first place valued at? $1000???


She didn't realize there was two spots the code showed.  She has posted on here about it and has probably the best attitude about it ever.  I would want to bash people's heads in or something but she was like "well, it was my fault and I should have known."  So super sweet.  

You missed it all! @@Zaralis never leave the forums again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> She didn't realize there was two spots the code showed.  She has posted on here about it and has probably the best attitude about it ever.  I would want to bash people's heads in or something but she was like "well, it was my fault and I should have known."  So super sweet.
> 
> You missed it all! @@Zaralis never leave the forums again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously that is the most horrible thing that could possibly happen. I doubt Memebox will do a thing about it, but it really breaks my heart. They should have been MUCH more careful in how they handle giving away that kind of prize. 

I hope everyone who used her code feels like a piece of garbage when their products come in. Either than or I hope all their orders get lost at sea. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> She didn't realize there was two spots the code showed.  She has posted on here about it and has probably the best attitude about it ever.  I would want to bash people's heads in or something but she was like "well, it was my fault and I should have known."  So super sweet.
> 
> You missed it all! @@Zaralis never leave the forums again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohh I feel bad for her, but that's a good attitude to have, what's done is done.

I didn't mean to leave! I just tried to log on one day and the whole forums were just gone, I thought it was a problem on their end but after a few days I thought maybe I had been banned or something but I don't recall doing anything bad hahaha!!

I don't know what happened but I'm glad to be back!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, had a look online about the latest collab as I'd never heard of her...,first clip I looked at was this one



Probably not the best collab to use - someone who states she DOES NOT LIKE BUYING COSMETICS ONLINE!!

Um, now given memebox is ALL about online sales and doesnt have a physical store so she can "see and swatch" isn't she being a complete hypocrite linking up with them?

Not fond of her "over the top" vids - just comes over as being a loud annoying American (yes, that typical stereotype......like the bonnet wearing, kilt wearing "Jock" Scottish person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

Memebox, perhaps you should have done your homework a bit before linking up with someone who says she hates buying make-up online and "never, ever" does it!!!

Oh, and this isn't an old vid that was made several years ago..it was made in SEPT 2014 so only a couple of months back.

BUSTED memebox...not impressed. Collab with someone that doesn't know a lot or anything about Korean beauty is one thing but collabing with someone who actually states they wouldn't buy products online is just so wrong.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 17, 2014)

Just WOW. I watched 2 videos and my brain hurts. Why so over dramatic?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh dear so she is going to sell her fans a box or blushes etc she wouldn't buy as it is only available online.


----------



## heather363 (Dec 17, 2014)

omg I could only get through 45 seconds of that video, I was getting dizzy trying to follow her facial expressions.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad it's not just me that can't watch her vids. Lol!

Hate when you're on a bus / train and there's one person on the bus shouting at her "friends" (either on the phone / in person), just want to hit the mute button so I can enjoy the rest of the journey is peace! And she's one of those type of people. Thinks being over the top and LOUD makes her interesting...er, nope...just annoying!

Still no spoilers for empress secrets? Was hoping it would be up by now...


----------



## Liv (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoilers from Empress and Cleopatra are being revealed at the moment on Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Empress is again a five products box. There is one thing in there that I wanted to buy for months! But there is also a recent repeat. Get your act together memebox! Do not put repeats from boxes we literally just got!

Oh my bad, there are even two repeats from recent boxes in Empress, but one of them will probably not bother you guys too much as it is a product many seem to enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cleopatra is a bit meh to me. But really, they are quite okay boxes, especially empress, but seriously, they are not curated AT ALL. There is maybe one product that is really related to the theme and some are more that just a stretch.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 17, 2014)

Just uploaded genies empress and cleopatra card spoiler to spoiler thread. Girls


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok...one final box I'm waiting on and that's Garden of Eden out on the 18th. Have even less faith in that one now and bound to have at least one repeat. After that, I won't be buying any new boxes I don't think until the curation improves...and by a LOT. I'd rather they release one or two boxes a month but make them fantastic - perhaps an all round skincare package or make-up (which includes all the steps necessary to create a certain look perhaps) rather than a hodge-podge of items. I'd even pay a little more if we were guaranteed say 7-8 fab items.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I just wrote out a long rant about my thoughts on memebox featuring bunny (graveyardgirl) and MORE of CPM.
> 
> I deleted it. Because it was mean and rambly.
> 
> Let's just say it bothers me that they aren't reaching out to more kbeauty vloggers/bloggers. I hate "celebrity endorsements" when it come to the youtube/blogging world. They feel forced, anything but genuine, and just...pointless. I see where they're coming from in a business sense in regards to Memebox as well as the youtuber (getting their name out is always a good thing) but everything about it just rubs me the wrong way.


you should pm me with your rant! I totally agree with you. I think memebox is punishing us with CPM who obviously doesn't know much about k-beauty. I do not know anything about graveyardgirl except based on the pics I have seen of her and her memes, I am not sure why she is a collaborator.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

Because she has 4.1mill followers and is willing to sell them something she won't buy herself?

Tbh I think people need to be more careful endorsing stuff on YouTube due to new rules and the happenings in the last few weeks


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Just WOW. I watched 2 videos and my brain hurts. Why so over dramatic?


This is why I don't really love youtube that much. I like good solid reviews and I totally adore comicbookgirl19 ~ who is funny and beautiful, obviously wears makeup (and well) and if memebox is just randomly picking off youtubers for the hell of it, they might as well pick her (I can see a Game of Thrones or X-men themed box!! woot!) but I dislike these over the top, drama-fulled tuber's, who come off as narcissistic. I am of a different age (older than most here) and this attention seeking, look-at-me behavior is something I am uncomfortable with. Reminds me of a failed acting student who now finds an outlet on the internet, because they won't be able to find a gig as an actor ~ this is not talent here.  This is in general, and not directed to any specific youtuber.   It is a personal preference for me ~ I've never cared for these types in RL, so I am not going to watch them on youtube either.  

I still think Memebox should have picked MakeupbyDamee, who does great K-beauty reviews ~ she has an English and a Korean channel





Why can't I embed a image url or use the youtube stuff anymore? I have to upload a file????

anyway this is comicbookgirl19


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

So, just tried the balm stuff (that has the early expiry date) from the Black Friday box which arrived today and it smells lovely!! So much nicer than that shara shara cream lol. Put some on the back if my hand and it melted quickly. Felt initially a bit greasy but has since absorbed in and my hand feels nice and soft so will be using that one before it expires..as for the shara shara, think that will be hitting the bin instead.

(Sorry can't put names on as on mobile sitting on a bus into Edinburgh as meeting other half for a belated birthday lunch).


----------



## avarier (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> She didn't realize there was two spots the code showed.  She has posted on here about it and has probably the best attitude about it ever.  I would want to bash people's heads in or something but she was like "well, it was my fault and I should have known."  So super sweet.
> 
> You missed it all! @@Zaralis never leave the forums again!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am intrigued about who might have done this. I'm not in the group on facebook so I don't know what the people are like. There aren't many options for choosing boxes so I'm wondering if 50 people individually stole her code or 1 person did something like order 50 luckyboxes. The latter came to mind because with that much excess product, they could re-sell it on ebay or something for profit.

The greed of people is incredible.

I would not have been sweet about it if it had happened to me. I really wish memebox would do something to investigate or help her out.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 17, 2014)

I want Wonder Woman spoilers so bad!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am intrigued about who might have done this. I'm not in the group on facebook so I don't know what the people are like. There aren't many options for choosing boxes so I'm wondering if 50 people individually stole her code or 1 person did something like order 50 luckyboxes. The latter came to mind because with that much excess product, they could re-sell it on ebay or something for profit.
> 
> The greed of people is incredible.
> 
> *I would not have been sweet about it if it had happened to me. I really wish memebox would do something to investigate or help her out.*


I hope memebox does as well.. 

there are people out there that are craven, imho.


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> I am intrigued about who might have done this. I'm not in the group on facebook so I don't know what the people are like. There aren't many options for choosing boxes so I'm wondering if 50 people individually stole her code or 1 person did something like order 50 luckyboxes. The latter came to mind because with that much excess product, they could re-sell it on ebay or something for profit.
> 
> The greed of people is incredible.
> 
> I would not have been sweet about it if it had happened to me. I really wish memebox would do something to investigate or help her out.


The group it was posted in has over 1000 members and I would say maybe 90% are not active posters, so who knows what those 900 people are like...

The code appears to have been used by multiple people as I have seen other people report super low commissions on boxes apart from CFisher. The code also only took off $30 per order so the person would have had to make 50 orders.

When the code was first posted there was only the CPM box for sale. The code was definitely still active when the restocks came around a day or so later.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 17, 2014)

Andi B said:


> My only comment on the whole "myself" branding....
> 
> At least they didn't name the sheet mask "Sheet Myself"!
> 
> (Yes, I'm very, very immature!)



They weren't so far off with the "Cream Myself". Blech


----------



## mascara117827 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, it looks like I won't be getting my last bundle at all. I've gotten a payment from Memebox because their system is messed up, and it still doesn't show that they have my funds (so I can't get a true refund). That was my last set of boxes. Womp womp.

I was amazed by the prices on the Skin Food items in the shop. That is some Urban Outfitters level markup, Memebox, but without the faux-hipster cred. Goodness gracious. When I saw the link in the email, I was hoping for some of the harder to find items from the brand, but it looks like the basics at about a 300% price increase. There are even sellers on Amazon prime with lower prices. Heh.

In other news, my second Benton bundle had the soapberry cleanser in it that everyone seems to love. I've never tried it, so I'm happy to have that. What do people like about it? Scent? Foam?


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 17, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> They weren't so far off with the "Cream Myself". Blech


This comment is even funnier with the Beek giving a thumbs up!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

Wonder woman spoilers are on facebook. The worst of the trio by far.. And this was my last set of boxes.. :/


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2014)

Wonder Woman Spoiler on Instagram!

If anyone wants to check it out it's one of the most recent #memebox posts.

It's a better than I expected. I had pretty low expectations for it.

There is actually 2 products that look really good to me.

Sorry can't post it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, wasn't going to look at Cleo/Empress spoilers since my bundle was supposed to arrive today, but it took a side trip here in the US and won't be here 'til tomorrow at the earliest.  No big deal and not surprising this time of year.  So spoilers, here I come.

After this, my last Memebundle, I'm done with them unless a bunch of new, good boxes come up.  As one other poster explained so eloquently, they are not my "friend," they are a business and not one I particularly like lately.  Other businesses have Korean products and collections.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

I love ampoules and essences. I wouldn't have minded that



Spoiler



Benenet ampoule


from Wonder woman box.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I think i might have had my first Memepackage get lost in the mail.  My tracking says it got on a plane on November 28th.
> 
> And there have been no updates since
> 
> Surely it doesn't take a plane 18 days to arrive...


 I have the same thing! My Tea Tree is missing after boarding a plane on the 28th. No tracking updates since.


----------



## Fae (Dec 17, 2014)

Empress will be my last box to arrive! If the curation does not improve greatly, it will stay my last box!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, looking at the 12 days thing...they released 2 boxes the first day..then a box 2 days later...if they go with that trend we "may" (and I use that term very loosely) get a box release today. If not, it'll be more of their products which I am so not interested in. I've been debating whether to chance lucky box #12 but really don't want another appletox / Revecen or clover lip balm. Just would be nice to have a box arrive in January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ok...I caved and got it. Last box of the year perhaps and since #11 had the Revecen and Hallabong, I should be ok and not get those at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

General first impressions about Cleo/Empress/Wonder Woman



Spoiler



Pleasantly surprised by Wonder Woman.  I'm excited to use the Clio eyeliner and ampoule.  Hope the concealer works for me, I really need to get a good product for this in my line up. 
Empress' Secrets: meh!  There will be many repeats for some people (they aren't for me, since I didn't buy tea tree, elixers or empties)  I'm excited to try the lumpoule since it seems to get many good reviews.  Not sure about the scrub.  I'm not sure about facial scrubs in general... Maybe I'm saturated in products but this box didn't excite me right off the bat.
Cleopatra: I feel like they kind of dropped the ball on this one?  Or maybe I feel that way because it's not the products or types of products I was thinking we'd see.  I know a lot of people didn't want one, but I was secretly hoping for a black eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The goat milk cream looks nice though.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Well, looking at the 12 days thing...they released 2 boxes the first day..then a box 2 days later...if they go with that trend we "may" (and I use that term very loosely) get a box release today. If not, it'll be more of their products which I am so not interested in. I've been debating whether to chance lucky box #12 but really don't want another appletox / Revecen or clover lip balm. Just would be nice to have a box arrive in January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Ok...I caved and got it. Last box of the year perhaps and since #11 had the Revecen and Hallabong, I should be ok and not get those at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm waiting until today's surprise, if they release a new box I will buy it, if not I will buy the LB #12.


----------



## mollybb (Dec 17, 2014)

I have no willpower. I was just going to post that I wanted to avoid Wonder Woman spoilers so I could be surprised when I got my box, but I totally just looked at all of your posts with the spoilers in them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@mollybb I know the feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When the Skinfood/TFS bundle shipped, I avoided the board until I got my package so I could experience it spoiler-free.  I always spoil my RM packages... I don't like it but I've come to terms with it.   At least I hid my comments?!


----------



## mollybb (Dec 17, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@mollybb I know the feeling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  When the Skinfood/TFS bundle shipped, I avoided the board until I got my package so I could experience it spoiler-free.  I always spoil my RM packages... I don't like it but I've come to terms with it.   At least I hid my comments?!


Oh it was my own fault, everything was under spoilers but I had to look! I'm really happy with the box and mine shipped standard so I have plenty of time to forget all about it before it arrives!


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm feeling a little done with Memebox right now. I totally understand that the boxes are surprises as far as the content goes, but I'm really disappointed that the images, themes, and descriptions are stretches at best. The price of the Aromawiz bath bomb is insane, and I just read about the 1st place winner getting jacked for her points as well as the newest vlogger collaboration. It's all such a bummer. I really do hope Memebox can find a way to cancel any orders using whatever code the winner got. 

Sorry that was so negative. I have been plenty happy in the past; just feeling a little over it I suppose. At the end of the day it's just a business and there are plenty of other companies to give my money to, lol.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone had any cs responses recently? Still waiting from Friday over whole they sent me the wrong item debacle.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@mollybb I can never help myself either, that little spoiler button is just BEGGING me to click it!


----------



## moosie (Dec 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone had any cs responses recently? Still waiting from Friday over whole they sent me the wrong item debacle.


I had a response yesterday about the leaked shampoo in my Blackout Box -  4 Meme points added to my account.  They got back to me in a day about that.

However, I'm at like 9 days out waiting for a response back about my missing shop order (it went missing on November 14th, shipped on November 12th).  I've escalated that one to a Paypal dispute because FU for ignoring me, Meme.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

New box - winter masks

The winter season is the most festive time of the year, filled with holiday parties and homeward travels. While winter wonderland may be all fun and games for the mind and soul, it's not the same story for the skin!

During the winter season, your skin needs more lovin', especially with the constant switching between moisture-sucking indoor heating to frigid cold outdoor temperatures. The harsh environment leaves skin dull, flaky, and as dry-as-a-desert. No matter how much makeup and moisturizer you slather onto your face, when skin cells are dehydrated and malnourished, no amount of highlighter or luminizer will bring back that radiance.

Fret not, because your winter skin care solution is right here. This box, full of winter’s essential masks, caters to all winter skincare needs. Each mask is formulated with unique potent ingredients designed to nourish the skin cells and instantly restore lost radiance. Hydrate, renew, and revitalize the skin for noticeably smoother, velvety, younger-looking skin!

*Please Note: All Winter Essentials Masks box purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.

[shipping starts Dec 18th]

Please choose a shipping option below. The price that you see here after choose your delivery method is the final price. Now, you can choose your favorite shipping method per individual box purchased in your order.

Availability: In stock

$23.00


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice that they put up a new (?) box today, but since I just received Wish Upon a Mask -- which I quite like! -- last week, I'll pass.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Says something about a gift guide #2 but don't see that listed...USA only (edit)

So...new box release every 3rd day...next one should be 22nd and they may release on on the 24th...perhaps?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

interesting ....that they put this disclaimer in  *Please Note: All Winter Essentials Masks box purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

Strange disclaimer, but I guess they probably do it since it's shipping so soon and they don't want to deal with cancellation emails and/or people getting crabby their order wasn't cancelled in time.

Kind of interested, but more interested in planning a haul from a different kbeauty shop (one where I get to pick my items, not be surprised by them lol)


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

So not interested in a mask box...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Got enough masks from various boxes / Etude House so don't need any more. Guess its an easy box for them to make up and ship out I suppose.


----------



## blinded (Dec 17, 2014)

I swore I was going to skip the next mask box because I have so many already. Yeah, why do I even bother lying to myself? I didn't even consider not getting this one when I saw the word winter. Hey! I live in Canada, it gets cold and my dry skin needs all the help it can. Don't judge me.... :blush2:

ETA: I didn't even notice it ships tomorrow. That's how fast I added it to my cart. It irks me I can't use the $5 code, but since it was paid for with points I'm cool with it.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Anyone had any cs responses recently? Still waiting from Friday over whole they sent me the wrong item debacle.


I received a response about my 2 product issues in Tinkerbell (empty Clav-S and clotted Oh! Shy). They gave me 6 points. Kind of stingy for 2 products from a $29 box, but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

Went ahead and got it. Didn't like the last few mask boxes, but hope it'll turn out good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Btw, do you think this 5 products only each box will be a thing now?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

HahHA! I knew they would add a new box today!! - I have too many masks as it is though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Went ahead and got it. Didn't like the last few mask boxes, but hope it'll turn out good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Btw, do you think this 5 products only each box will be a thing now?


Did you get the LB #12? @@Theblondeangel


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Did you get the LB #12? @@Theblondeangel


No, the mask box &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I have the same thing! My Tea Tree is missing after boarding a plane on the 28th. No tracking updates since.


My tea trea, skin elixirs and shop order all got on that same plane on the 28th and there is nothing for any of the their tracking.  I can't decide if that makes me happier (like it's just taking awhile for that planes load to get checked in with the holidays) or sadder (because that whole pallet got lost somewhere and won't be found again).


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> No, the mask box &gt;.&lt;


Hmmm I can't decide between the new mask box or LB #12....


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Hmmm I can't decide between the new mask box or LB #12....


They both have potential. Go with your guts! I have no idea what Memebox are gonna do with them to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 17, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> They both have potential. Go with your guts! I have no idea what Memebox are gonna do with them to be honest.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Went with the Mask box too, I figured that the mask boxes can't have repeats, or I've never seen a repeat in any of the mask boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a safer bet lol

Wait, I take that back, there has been repeats in the mask box, but not from the mask boxes lol


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 17, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Went with the Mask box too, I figured that the mask boxes can't have repeats, or I've never seen a repeat in any of the mask boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a safer bet lol
> 
> Wait, I take that back, there has been repeats in the mask box, but not from the mask boxes lol


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yea, they had the mise en scene hair mask previous mask box, not the wish upon a mask but the one before that. I agree though. They are safer bets if you don't want repeats, or too many atleast ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

I think I might be in love with the Ladykin mangchee products....


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 17, 2014)

Still waiting on my order from Etude House that shipped November 15th and has since been lost, I assume. The tracking number is useless and USPS can't find anything in their system. Sigh.

I kind of want that mask box, but I think I'll hold off...the previous mask box wasn't too great from what I remember.


----------



## flushblush (Dec 17, 2014)

Just popping in with a potential silver lining for the latest CPM collab: she did hint at it in her last collab vid (so we were fairly warned, ha ha), and at least this one is not a box?  :couch:

I'm surprisingly tempted with the latest mask box, by the way, but I've gotta step back! I have so many masks now! I like that it's targeted towards winter skin, though - my greasy summer face never seems to be ready for my windchapped, flaky winter face - it's like I forget what happens every year. And I like the prompt shipping date!

Alsoooooo a reminder that the Wonderuci Cacao Mask expires in February! Get on it, girls!


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 17, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Just popping in with a potential silver lining for the latest CPM collab: she did hint at it in her last collab vid (so we were fairly warned, ha ha), and at least this one is not a box?  :couch:
> 
> I'm surprisingly tempted with the latest mask box, by the way, but I've gotta step back! I have so many masks now! I like that it's targeted towards winter skin, though - my greasy summer face never seems to be ready for my windchapped, flaky winter face - it's like I forget what happens every year. And I like the prompt shipping date!
> 
> Alsoooooo a reminder that the Wonderuci Cacao Mask expires in February! Get on it, girls!


I'm tempted by the new mask box too but I have sooo many masks and sleeping packs to get thru! Must resist...

I've been using the cacao mask every week...I love it so much! I think I should be done by Feb, then I'll need to buy another one lol.


----------



## Fae (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you for the reminder! I need to speed up! ^^


----------



## raindrop (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My tea trea, skin elixirs and shop order all got on that same plane on the 28th and there is nothing for any of the their tracking.  I can't decide if that makes me happier (like it's just taking awhile for that planes load to get checked in with the holidays) or sadder (because that whole pallet got lost somewhere and won't be found again).


Me too.  I'm hoping it is a misplaced pallet that will get a move on soon.  I am SO not looking forward to having to contact memebox about getting a refund. I don't know if I have a 3 month email fight in me...


----------



## theori3 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have three shipments that seem to be lost, but I think they are really just waiting to be offloaded and go through customs in LA. One was a Memeshop order, which shipped November 3, one is my Snow White restock, which shipped November 11, and the other is my Etude House order which shipped on November 15. I finally emailed Memebox about the shop order this week, since it's now been 6 weeks, but haven't gotten a response from them yet.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 17, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> My tea trea, skin elixirs and shop order all got on that same plane on the 28th and there is nothing for any of the their tracking.  I can't decide if that makes me happier (like it's just taking awhile for that planes load to get checked in with the holidays) or sadder (because that whole pallet got lost somewhere and won't be found again).


I'm hoping the whole pallet didn't get lost somewhere! At least three of us on here have missing Memeboxes that shipped right around that same time.

At first I chalked it up to the delays with the LA ports, but it's been way longer than acceptable at this point for there to be no updates.

What does Memebox do about missing boxes?


----------



## Fae (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a box missing! First they told me to wait longer! At that point I had already waited for over a month. I waited for 2 more weeks! Then I mailed them again! No response... After I told them I would get my credit card company involved, they told me that they could not find the whereabouts of the box! Finally they sent me a new box through DHL! ^^


----------



## Geek (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> .


@@cfisher Do you need this deleted?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

Just checking and note we already have one spoiler for Garden of Eden - Charmzone Gingho Natural Foam Cleansing Cream.

Wonder what else will be in that box...got to be one of the last "unknown" boxes (apart from lucky box #12 and the new sheet one). All the others are restocks.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

Director said:


> @@cfisher Do you need this deleted?


That would be great, thank you! I was just asking for a code and someone gave it to me, didn't know what to put instead.  :lol:

In regards to the Cleo and Empress.....Once everyone started talking about them, I had my hopes adjusted down....By a lot. They're actually pretty good boxes.

Just....Nothing like Milk or Oriental Medicine. But I think those days may be behind us, Ladies.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 17, 2014)

I got the mask box...with express shipping because I can't handle the postal delays right now. hahaha gosh, if we're only getting a few releases per week it will be so sad when a box theme just doesn't appeal at all. hmm


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@cfisher hope I didn't drag your expectations down  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I dk, I just was expecting different sorts of things.  But I do agree, they are not BAD boxes by any means.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a reply from Memebox about the order I'm missing.  They basically just said keep waiting, the holidays are delaying lots of things.

Except that I have PLENTY of things that have been shipped during this holiday season that have arrived with no difficulty.  Including other Memeboxes.... /sigh


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

@tiedyelifestyle Honestly? I'm glad I found out about the weight being lower than expected, and that people weren't too happy with the box. I originally (when they were first released) had grand ideas in my head about lots of donkey milk and possibly camel milk products, haha. 

I was far from wowed. It's just that they're better than I feared they would be. I grabbed a value set with a coupon. I wouldn't buy them individually at a restock price though. So I guess they're good...But not what I would have liked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And as for the mask box...I bought it (obviously), and I'm actually relieved to see a real themed box back.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

the holiday 2 value sets are up - and BORING.  And USA only


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 17, 2014)

What the H-E-double hockey sticks is up with that new vlogger collab person?

Have they finally lost their ever-lovin minds??

Just ... WOW, is right MemeJunkie. I only watched for about 30 seconds myself.

Memebox must be on drugs.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @tiedyelifestyle Honestly? I'm glad I found out about the weight being lower than expected, and that people weren't too happy with the box. I originally (when they were first released) had grand ideas in my head about lots of donkey milk and possibly camel milk products, haha.
> 
> *I was far from wowed. It's just that they're better than I feared they would be. I grabbed a value set with a coupon. I wouldn't buy them individually at a restock price though. So I guess they're good...But not what I would have liked.*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And as for the mask box...I bought it (obviously), and I'm actually relieved to see a real themed box back.


yes, they are a pale reflection of what they should have been...they aren't horrid, they just don't have that "it" quality.

so much for the quality over quantity!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

They can't mess up a mask box...surely? If they do, then final nail and all that. Hope its a good one for all that have purchased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> What the H-E-double hockey sticks is up with that new vlogger collab person?
> 
> Have they finally lost their ever-lovin minds??
> 
> Just ... WOW.


yes.  And they will defend their collab choices to the bitter end.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> They can't mess up a mask box...surely? If they do, then final nail and all that. Hope its a good one for all that have purchased.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I thought the miracle masks box was totally messed up.  But Wish Upon a Mask looks great.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> What the H-E-double hockey sticks is up with that new vlogger collab person?
> 
> Have they finally lost their ever-lovin minds??
> 
> Just ... WOW.


Scary isn't she...and she never buys online cosmetics. Hardly the best person to promote their products IMHO but hey, she's got loads of followers and probably got a whole lot of freebies by doing the collab so she'll be happy.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

biancardi said:


> yes, they are a pale reflection of what they should have been...they aren't horrid, they just don't have that "it" quality.
> 
> so much for the quality over quantity!!


Whenever people on Memebox Addicts are like "But seriously guys, cut Memebox some slack, they're trying to focus on quality from now on" I burst into laughter.

Every. Single. Time. 

The day I found out I won the Jackpot box, was the day I snatched up the Oriental Medicine, Whole Grain and Milk restocks. (With 5 points back for each purchase at that!) 

Whenever someone mentions the Jackpot box, my mind immediately goes to those boxes and all the precious beauties they contained.

Ah. I miss those days.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

I stopped defending memebox a while ago. Tbh they are a company that seems in a slump, they are not my friend.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

As for the sets for us only.. They really are a hot mess


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I stopped defending memebox a while ago. Tbh they are a company that seems in a slump, they are not my friend.


I won't defend them as a whole, ever.

And seriously...Jane, we need to get them to do Milk #2 and Crazy Critters.

  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

I have asked for crazy critters, milk 2 and a happy hour among others. Do I believe they will make them?

No, but I could be surprised.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Dec 17, 2014)

@@biancardi But her presentation is indefensible. I don't begin to understand what I even saw there. Totally bizarre.

@@Alidolly Yeah, she is. I don't want to tear this woman down, but honestly WHY WHY WHY? They're having a round table discussion at Memebox headquarters and they're all sitting around nodding in agreement that she is the best choice (from the whole internet) to partner with?

Really makes me wonder what other crazy/weird shit we're in for.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

Would love the korean classic box too with products that are korean legends... They must be out there

Products passed from one generation to the next.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

@@Jane George Sometimes I just wish they would let us vote for box themes that are submitted as suggestions. ...Imagine....

@@BlackMagwitch Their collab thing is hilarious to me. I want to know how they do it. But part of me wonders how many people are even involved. Like does that guy everyone keeps mocking just go onto Youtube and look at the most popular Youtubers and just pick whoever is even remotely into makeup, and just email each of them to see who will bite?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

@@cfisher I imagine that it would become a popularity contest then with lots of people tweeting and spamming to vote for them lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Whenever people on Memebox Addicts are like "But seriously guys, cut Memebox some slack, they're trying to focus on quality from now on" I burst into laughter.
> 
> Every. Single. Time.
> 
> ...


that horrid 89.00 serum with the shortened shelf life in the next best thing in skincare with its denat alcohol was one of the bitter arguments I had over there.

I won't even put it on my trade list, that is how strongly I feel


----------



## moosie (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@Jane George Sometimes I just wish they would let us vote for box themes that are submitted as suggestions. ...Imagine....
> 
> @@BlackMagwitch Their collab thing is hilarious to me. I want to know how they do it. But part of me wonders how many people are even involved. Like does that guy everyone keeps mocking just go onto Youtube and look at the most popular Youtubers and just pick whoever is even remotely into makeup, and just email each of them to see who will bite?


I took a look at his Twitter just for funsies, and I saw him reach out to someone (a writer/blogger who works at XOJane &amp; other places) with a "very interested in talking to you about collaborating" or some such thing.  So yeah, I think that's exactly what happens. 

https://twitter.com/kloo010/status/529513933502021632

https://twitter.com/kloo010/status/516724455247081472


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> @@biancardi *But her presentation is indefensible. I don't begin to understand what I even saw there. Totally bizarre.*
> 
> @@Alidolly Yeah, she is. I don't want to tear this woman down, but honestly WHY WHY WHY? They're having a round table discussion at Memebox headquarters and they're all sitting around nodding in agreement that she is the best choice (from the whole internet) to partner with?
> 
> Really makes me wonder what other crazy/weird shit we're in for.


oh I agree totally.

I am like WTF?  Memebox, your last collab was with Soothing Sista, who was really good. 

I find this ytuber to be nothing more than  performance art.   She might have some really good reviews and insights, but I cannot get past her antics.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

@@biancardi Since a serum is there to add moisture and nutrients for me I can't imagine alcohol being great in there... Would dry my skin something chronic.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @@biancardi Since a serum is there to add moisture and nutrients for me I can't imagine alcohol being great in there... Would dry my skin something chronic.


I know.  Any serum that is holographic is suspect to me - lol.  But all anyone had to do was swatch it.  All I smelled was alcohol and I was taken aback.

Someone tried to compare this with Benton's Snail Bee Essence for the shorted shelf life - like how they were made with really great ingredients and natural ones - err, no.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

@@Jane George I hadn't even thought of that, honestly. But you're right, and they wouldn't even care how meh or bad their suggestion was. We could end up with another CP2. Yikes.

@@biancardi That serum really bothers me. I'm not liking the way some things are heading. The serum has great packaging, but that is the one thing it has going for it. And that's the "wow" product from the box, Yikes....And denatured alcohol...In a serum? Er. That's one step below toner. 

@@moosie Oh my god. I just laughed so hard I started choking on a gummy bear. ....I realize I'm out of touch with social media, especially for a 20 something year old....But this is a thing? I can't stop laughing.....Seriously? 

This explains so much.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 17, 2014)

Those USA gift sets are actually laughable. They have the Tony Moly Bunny Gloss valued at *9 dollars*. It's 3 dollars on TesterKorea. It's 6 dollars at the TM in New York. If they seriously think they can inflate prices higher than _NY-freakin-C_, they've completely lost their minds.

Edit: Extending an offer to someone via Twitter is so unprofessional. I can't believe this company sometimes...


----------



## moosie (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@moosie Oh my god. I just laughed so hard I started choking on a gummy bear. ....I realize I'm out of touch with social media, especially for a 20 something year old....But this is a thing? I can't stop laughing.....Seriously?
> 
> This explains so much.


TBH it's giving me some second-hand embarrassment.  I'm sort of cringing right now.  I am not the most social media savvy person either, but... this just seems so low-rent!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 17, 2014)

A normal sane company does these things by email surely?


----------



## starry101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I honestly don't get what people see in these youtubers. I guess people just want entertainment, not thought provoking content.


----------



## avarier (Dec 17, 2014)

my tea tree box has still not shown up in the states. add me to the missing box list.


----------



## blinded (Dec 17, 2014)

Because I watched a few seconds of a couple of her videos Youtube keeps recommending more of them to me. I saw a preview of the MAC Rocky Horror collection and I was about to watch the video until I noticed who it was. Yeah, not gonna happen. I really hope there's no box attached to this.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

moosie said:


> TBH it's giving me some second-hand embarrassment.  I'm sort of cringing right now.  I am not the most social media savvy person either, but... this just seems so low-rent!


I seriously just can't even comprehend that. No wonder we get some of these people, few self respecting beauty bloggesr are going to deal with Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@blinded I'm watching parts of Birds on Youtube, and instead of just skipping to the next section, it keeps going to her videos. Clearly, checking out some of those videos yesterday is going to haunt me forever.

Memebox, I will never forgive you for this one.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, I just got back from the post office with my anniversary box... it's even more depressing in person.



Spoiler



I ended up with the whitening capsule, giving me 2 whitening products in the box, which is completely useless for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone received their Elizavecca bundle yet?

I can't wait to get my hands on that mask. If anyone has tried it, please let me know how you like it.

Oh and @@moosie that twitter recruitment strategy is HILARIOUS!!!! Thank you for the laugh and for the perspective. It says SO MUCH.


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 17, 2014)

I just got my very first meme box! I'm not really happy. I ordered Global #15 from the restock &amp; 2 items are expired! Thats ridiculous! I'm sure yall have run into this before. Not leaving a very good impression Memebox!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@sillymakeupgirl might be the manufacturing date printed, not the expiry.  Someone else will have to chime in with the difference between the characters in Korean, I don't have it saved.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Dec 17, 2014)

I GOT MY FIRST BOXES TODAY, and I think the contents are great, especially the Empress's Secrets!



Spoiler










Here they are! Man, these boxes are really cute. And pretty sturdy too! I can probably use these for storage.






Here's the Wonder Woman box. I'm a sucker for anything Wonder Woman related, so they totally got me with that advertisement ploy. I love everything in here except the eyeliner, and that's just because it's brown. I'll probably gift or swap it. I've never used an Ampoule before, so that'll be interesting. And the concealer stick is really nice. I just ran out of my cleanser, so the Dr. Young will help tide me over when I go to Cali. The spot treatment will be very useful. My skin has been very unhappy lately, maybe this will soothe it.






And here'e Empresse's Secrets and WOW it had a lot of big items in it! Yay makeup wipes! And the moisture lotion is nice. The Syn-ake product is moisturizing as well, but I may give it to my mom if she wants it. the two little Soy Bio Amploules will be great for travel, and my favorite item of all...






THE WEIRD BUNNY SCRUB! When I saw that this was in here I was soooo excited. I ran straight to the sink to try it out. It's has a really thick texture, and is very lightly exfoliating. It has a sweet smell that off put me a bit, but that's only if you smell it straight from the tub. On the skin, it's very neutral. Also. It foams when you rinse it. A LOT. I may have used too much, because my whole bathroom sink filled up with suds. Haha.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

sillymakeupgirl said:


> I just got my very first meme box! I'm not really happy. I ordered Global #15 from the restock &amp; 2 items are expired! Thats ridiculous! I'm sure yall have run into this before. Not leaving a very good impression Memebox!


I can say with utmost certainty, that they are manufacturing dates. 

Do any of you ladies have the link that shows photos for it?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 17, 2014)

manufacture dates are in the are you new to memebox thread

제조 manufacture

까지 till


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 17, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I can say with utmost certainty, that they are manufacturing dates.
> 
> Do any of you ladies have the link that shows photos for it?


Whew! Had a mini meltdown. Thanks for the help. I will try to be more knowledgeable in the future. Lol.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

How can you steal a -$1500 code and not get caught?? Surely it can be traced? I don't understand that


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 17, 2014)

@@sillymakeupgirl No problemo!   There's no way to know unless you know, you know?  Heehee.  I can never remember which is which so what I do is compare the characters to a bottle where I know it's the expiration date or manufacturing date.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

How can you steal a -$1500 code and not get caught?? Surely it can be traced? I don't understand that


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 17, 2014)

avarier said:


> my tea tree box has still not shown up in the states. add me to the missing box list.


That makes four of us on here I think.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> How can you steal a -$1500 code and not get caught?? Surely it can be traced? I don't understand that


The code took off $30 per box, and could be used 50 times. Based on what I've seen and heard, it was a large variety of people.

It's Memebox....They're so backwards when it comes to their methods. I would assume they can trace it.

I even sent them an order number for an order on my affiliates that appeared to have used the code hoping they could check into it and see that it wasn't the winner using the code.

No one knows what has happened yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@sillymakeupgirl That happens constantly. I'm just glad you posted on MUT about it where people could point that out, the manufacturing date thing is so foreign to most of us. Plus, some of them do print expiration dates. I've had things expired from some sites, so I have to check them every single time. No issues with expired things from Memebox (several hundred items later), only issues with things about to expire in a year. And that's a new issue we have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

Spoiler



I am seriously dying laughing right now.

I have an address list that I keep for convenience during the holidays, and I sometimes copy and paste addresses in there for convenience.

I have a standard thing that I sent out to people for the holidays. And I just realized that some of the ladies of MUT from swaps and such are still in my address list.

I just realized I can't for the life of me remember if I forgot not to copy and paste their addresses while filling out the orders.

If anyone gets random mail and has no idea why on earth why....I apologize in advance.



Memebox and MUT have taken over my life.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Thank you @@cfisher that is a sad state of affairs really


----------



## cfisher (Dec 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Thank you @@cfisher that is a sad state of affairs really


I keep checking my affiliates thing and those restocks are still pending.

...Holding onto hope that this delay in shipping means they're looking into it.

Hope Tami brings us good news soon.

(Talk about a Christmas miracle!)


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 17, 2014)

SO I had to grab the new box. I haven't purchased a new one since Dirty Gal! LOL

I love masks, I have more than I could ever need, but how can I say no?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I picked up the Secret Key set since I had some points and wanted to use a coupon code. I'm SUPER excited for it, although I'm bummed that I only noticed now that the essence is "miniature" yet the pictures they use make it seem like it's full size. That was the thing I was most excited for since it sounds more like a booster, but even so, it's more than worth the price for the set so I'm happy!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 17, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> SO I had to grab the new box. I haven't purchased a new one since Dirty Gal! LOL
> 
> I love masks, I have more than I could ever need, but how can I say no?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I picked up the Secret Key set since I had some points and wanted to use a coupon code. I'm SUPER excited for it, although I'm bummed that I only noticed now that the essence is "miniature" yet the pictures they use make it seem like it's full size. That was the thing I was most excited for since it sounds more like a booster, but even so, it's more than worth the price for the set so I'm happy!


that toner is amazing.   I also picked up that box as I was harping for a secret key branded box and this is probably it!!

I actually don't mind the value sets - I think some of them are really well done - the benton, got my recipe by nature and I am so happy with that (will write that up too) and the secret key.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the value sets a lot too.  They really are a good "value".

I hope Meme runs with it and makes them a thing.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

*Please Note: All Winter Essentials Masks box purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.

Why?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 17, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> *Please Note: All Winter Essentials Masks box purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.
> 
> Why?


 probably because they ship tomorrow, or todayKorean time.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 17, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> probably because they ship tomorrow, or today
> 
> Korean time.


I guess you're right thanks


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like Luckybox #12 has sold out. Funnily enough, CPM2 is still there though...get one while you can!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (got one coming with Garden soon).

Daughter playing with her Tesco Frozen make-up advent stuff at the moment so currently sporting sparkle lipbalm and a pale pink eyeshadow. She's being very gentle though and hasn't poked my eye once. Lol! She wants to put my "smurf" face on this afternoon so told her we've to wait till the postman has past, no way am I answering the door with that on my face.

Used the balm from the Black Friday 4 box on face last night. Was VERY greasy going on but has absorbed and face feels ok this morning. Time will tell if spots appear but think I'll use it on elbows and knees which could do with some TLC.


----------



## eugiegenie (Dec 18, 2014)

unboxing videos of the cleopatra box and the empress's secrets are up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-11?do=findComment&amp;comment=2354401


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

the new Pony palette is being released on the 23rd December so that'll be the "event" for that day then...its to be $20.

Woo, got 3 memepoints for completing a survey about the Thanksgiving box items so if they release any new boxes (on the 22nd or 24th, I can save a wee bit). Valid till next December as well - yeah!

Wonder when they will start shipping the restocks. Won't arrive before Christmas now as coming snail mail so hope they don't get lost over the holiday period.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm really regretting missing the first batch of Value Sets that were actually offered to international residents. I will never be able to get over my Benton envy (stupid bee venom), but the Yet and Re:cipe sets would have slightly made up for it, especially after seeing the newest Memebox offerings.

Does anyone know where I can get the LJH products being offered in the Memeshop, but at a fraction of the cost and with international shipping?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 18, 2014)

Just realised that the brush which they were supposed to send me when they screwed up my order they don't sell anymore on the site. Pretty annoyed as now it looks like I will never get one.

I don't think it was accident that they sent my lailly instead of tosowoong personally. But I won't drop this as it was an expensive purchase


----------



## cfisher (Dec 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Just realised that the brush which they were supposed to send me when they screwed up my order they don't sell anymore on the site. Pretty annoyed as now it looks like I will never get one.
> 
> I don't think it was accident that they sent my lailly instead of tosowoong personally. But I won't drop this as it was an expensive purchase


I think there's a good chance they threw it in there just to fill the order.

They've done similar things with me, and I did get a full refund....Well, in points.

But it often takes them a fair bit of time. Every time I have issues with the Memeshop, it takes customer service weeks to get some sort of answer from the warehouse. 

Such a ridiculous situation.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 18, 2014)

It's stupid. I buy a lot from them and if it was a box I wouldn't be so annoyed but I really wanted that brush... Grrr


----------



## goldendarter (Dec 18, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> SO I had to grab the new box. I haven't purchased a new one since Dirty Gal! LOL
> 
> I love masks, I have more than I could ever need, but how can I say no?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Also I picked up the Secret Key set since I had some points and wanted to use a coupon code. I'm SUPER excited for it, although I'm bummed that I only noticed now that the essence is "miniature" yet the pictures they use make it seem like it's full size. That was the thing I was most excited for since it sounds more like a booster, but even so, it's more than worth the price for the set so I'm happy!


Aww, I didn't realize that until you said it. That definitely makes the set less value to me since I don't like lemon scented things, I have at least 10 eye creams sitting around waiting to be used, and berry scents can be too sweet for me sometimes. I really bought it for the mask, cream and essence. Should have noticed the size at the time, but I guess if I like it I can buy it from testerkorea.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 18, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> unboxing videos of the cleopatra box and the empress's secrets are up in the spoilers &amp; reviews thread:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/page-11?do=findComment&amp;comment=2354401


You already posted this in the spoilers thread..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 18, 2014)

paging @@MemeJunkie!!   Has anyone seen her lately?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Ooh, DHL have just sent a text so looks like Garden of Eden is on its way - yeah! I know DHL deliver on a Saturday morning but I've got my daughters ballet rehearsal (its the last class before Christmas and the only one parents are allowed to sit and watch...and this is the last year as she'll move up to the school class). Argh...might miss the delivery so hoping it comes Monday instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 18, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> Aww, I didn't realize that until you said it. That definitely makes the set less value to me since I don't like lemon scented things, I have at least 10 eye creams sitting around waiting to be used, and berry scents can be too sweet for me sometimes. I really bought it for the mask, cream and essence. Should have noticed the size at the time, but I guess if I like it I can buy it from testerkorea.


Yeeeaa I didn't notice it either until after I bought the set. Even so, I know I'm going to love everything in this set so I know it's still worth it for me personally. The mask and the cream will more than pay for everything else in the set value-wise (they look awesome!) and who knows- you might be surprised and enjoy the other products more than you think you will!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ~*positive thinking*~ haha


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I keep checking my affiliates thing and those restocks are still pending.
> 
> ...Holding onto hope that this delay in shipping means they're looking into it.
> 
> ...


Some of mine have shipped...


----------



## moosie (Dec 18, 2014)

Has anyone used the Etude House Scrub Massage Cream samples we got in the Pomegranate Box?  I stumbled across those as I was going through my backlog of products, and I'm going to try them, but was curious if anyone here has used them and can tell me how "scrubby" they are.  My skin doesn't deal well with any of those microdermabrasion scrubs (Dr. Brandt and the like are just too harsh, even if I use a light, gentle hand). 

Looking back, and comparing this box to recent releases...what a good box, hee.  The Innisfree sleeping pack has been lovely on my skin (it was a sample size but I've gotten many uses out of it, as i don't need much product each use), and the Chamos cream is nice and light - I can use that under makeup.  I have the Face Shop essence sitting out in its box so I don't forget about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (can you tell I just came across this mostly-unused box again?)


----------



## Leja (Dec 18, 2014)

Today i had an interessting Meme-moment :couch:

I walked into the postoffice to get my memebox and spotted two pink boxes on the shelf - but I only had to get one?

I told the man at the office that he doesn`t have to search, because it was one of these pink boxes.

It  wasn`t. My pink box was under a table.

I didn`t meet someone in real life who knows memebox! :blink2:

Anyone here from Germany?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS: Dear memespies, if your boxes have become so popular.... why would you stop them for producing your own products? :wub: :smilehappyyes:


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

Leja said:


> PS: Dear memespies, if your boxes have become so popular.... why would you stop them for producing your own products? :wub: :smilehappyyes:


I'm not a Memespy nor do I play one on TV, but I'm guessing their strategy was to attract new customers with good boxes, then think we would all stick around for and buy the Memeshop products.


----------



## Leja (Dec 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm not a Memespy nor do I play one on TV, but I'm guessing their strategy was to attract new customers with good boxes, then think we would all stick around for and buy the Memeshop products.


When I think about the great deals that we got in the summer - I think you are right...


----------



## veritazy (Dec 18, 2014)

Leja said:


> I didn`t meet someone in real life who knows memebox! Anyone here from Germany?


Hey hi, hun! I'm your neighbour in Czech lol~~

I wonder too! The post office is full of curious ladies and they all were privately mumbling about my regular 'hot pink package' when I go to pick them up. They could just ask me...geez. 



moosie said:


> (can you tell I just came across this mostly-unused box again?)


I have such boxes too! Amazed how awesome some of them look at first, and then you take months to realize that they aren't too useful/suitable for your skin! On the other hand, some dull boxes may have a higher chance of being use entirely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leja (Dec 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hey hi, hun! I'm your neighbour in Czech lol~~
> 
> I wonder too! The post office is full of curious ladies and they all were privately mumbling about my regular 'hot pink package' when I go to pick them up. They could just ask me...geez.


Oh hello!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if someone tiped memebox into google, because of the ähmn - 40? - boxes that have arrived here in the past


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 18, 2014)

Went to the PO to pick up boxes this morning and there was a pile of 6. So I'm like, yeah those are probably all mine. She's like, nah only two are yours. So if the person who picks up at the Perrinville station is on here, go get your boxes! Lol...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Maybe we should have a meme intro

Hi my name is Alison, I live in Central Scotland and I'm a meme addict. Any other Scottish folk out there or am I the only one?


----------



## sam356 (Dec 18, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Welcome @@sam356 to the (not so much anymore) Meme Chaos! Things have changed a lot in the last month or so but there's still a great group of Gals here and we love to talk anything Meme. Feel free to chime in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For a lot of us things are winding down with no boxes coming past December. When I consider what I've had arriving each month, for several months now, that seems tragic. There are no lists to make, no boxes to track and no spoilers to look forward to. Memebox is changing. For many that started some time ago this doesn't seem like a huge tragedy over all as we're overwhelmed with product and have come to learn what some of our favorite products are. But to the newcomers I feel disappointment that they don't have that weekly rush of new releases and staying up late to see what the latest box(es) will be. I feel fortunate to have enjoyed it, if only for a short time.
> 
> On another Meme related note, I go to the grocery tonight for something to unclog my bathroom drain and what is my biggest purchase? Snap Ware glass containers that are on sale and I love for storing my sheet masks in the refrigerator. How sad is it that while shopping for something to unclog my bath drain of my long hair and my husbands whiskers I'm more excited about sheet mask storage? The entire bottom shelf of my refrigerator is full of masks. But I don't have a problem, really I'm all good. Just give me a moment to cleanse and select a mask.....


Thank you, @@MemeJunkie! I really need all the help I can get to navigate the world of memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There were barely any boxes left when I purchased the hair salon + dirt gal bundle. I'm quite sad that I missed out on meme's best boxes. I wish I heard about the brand couple of months ago, at least I got the chance to purchase some of the restock boxes!! I only purchased a couple of them and I might have product overload when all my restock boxes arrive in January. I admire everyone who actually started purchasing and continue to purchase memboxes! You guys are awesome, your blog/youtube videos inspired me to purchase in the first place.

p.s. if anyone wants to purchase the f/w natual makeup from me, let me know! I bought it and it should arrive in January. I'm not looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 18, 2014)

@@sam356 I actually do wanna buy that box, but I'm in Canada so shipping would probably be crazy!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 18, 2014)

Leja said:


> Today i had an interessting Meme-moment :couch:
> 
> I walked into the postoffice to get my memebox and spotted two pink boxes on the shelf - but I only had to get one?
> 
> ...


I am German...but live in England. Some of my parcels from Memebox go to Germany though so my mum can try a few new products!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Day 8 is skin care gift sets but not loaded yet..


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Shara shara - sake set but expiry date of October 2015

Dewytree

Benton

On international page and ships globally. Nothing else been added so just the three sets today.

Watch the stampede for the Benton one lol!!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

What does everyone think -- is the Benton set a good value?

Edit:  Never mind, was able to use some points and a coupon so I got the set for $24 with free shipping.  Seems like a good deal, and I've been wanting to try these Benton products for months!


----------



## moosie (Dec 18, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Shara shara - sake set but expiry date of October 2015
> 
> Dewytree
> 
> ...


 Oh gosh, I'm actually pretty tempted by the Dewytree set!


----------



## catyz (Dec 18, 2014)

the Shara Shara has shipping charges even though it says free shipping. I kind of wanted that...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Every item in the Shara Shara set has to be used by October 2015....end of stock purchase by memebox (so bought cheap no doubt then marked up big time). Not impressed.

Dewytree looks ok...Benton not much of a saving. Think I'll pass on all 3.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

So, reckon tomorrow's offer will be some meme item (with international and US bundles). Day after hopefully a box..23rd Pony 2 palette release and 24th I'm really hoping for a New Year box (as wont ship till either just before new year or just after). If I was memebox, that would be the box I'd pull out all the stops to be fantastic..winter skincare or limited edition items...though, knowing memebox it would be a Christmas leftover box..like stale turkey, nearly past its sell by date and foul smelling...


----------



## Fae (Dec 18, 2014)

Not interested in the new sets! I wish I had not missed out on the recipe by nature set! ^^


----------



## juless231 (Dec 18, 2014)

Is it bad that I kinda want the Shara Shara set? I know if I used it starting now I'd finish it by October for sure. I really like the whole sake thing, plus I have read some good reviews of their skin care. Bah, I'm torn! I'm ordering something anyway so might throw it in!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 18, 2014)

I want a Ladykin mangchee box


----------



## sam356 (Dec 18, 2014)

juless231 said:


> @@sam356 I actually do wanna buy that box, but I'm in Canada so shipping would probably be crazy!


I'm actually from Canada haha. I live near Toronto, Ontario. I'll let you know when the box arrives! Then again, shipping within Canada is pretty crazy too!

Hmm...I prob not going to get the new sets. I already have benton on the way. The shara shara is okay. Dewytree looks good but I have way too many masks already


----------



## biancardi (Dec 18, 2014)

I wish they sold the pore mask from dewytree by itself!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2014)

I want a Neogen value set!!!

ASAP

Oh and another SoyBio+ Lumpoule set as well.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 18, 2014)

My Chocolate Mania and Rose Edition boxes have shipped! So relieved that they weren't backordered!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi B (Dec 18, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> I want a Neogen value set!!!
> 
> ASAP
> 
> Oh and another SoyBio+ Lumpoule set as well.


I am crying over not buying the Gold-Caviar-Tox-whatever set back when shipping was free!  I was just so sure that we would get it in some box, and I couldn't justify a possible dupe at that time, with all the Memestuff I've accumulated.  I so wish that would show up in a value set now!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a Ladykin mangchee box


Me too. I absolutely love it and am halfway through mine already


----------



## juless231 (Dec 18, 2014)

sam356 said:


> I'm actually from Canada haha. I live near Toronto, Ontario. I'll let you know when the box arrives! Then again, shipping within Canada is pretty crazy too!
> 
> Hmm...I prob not going to get the new sets. I already have benton on the way. The shara shara is okay. Dewytree looks good but I have way too many masks already


Haha, great! I may be interested depending on the extra money I've got by then and shipping costs, lol!

As for these sets, I'm just waiting to hear what you experts all have to say about the value, quality, etc.! I am so new to this I feel lost at time! Memebox tend to get me sometimes when it's on "sale".


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I am crying over not buying the Gold-Caviar-Tox-whatever set back when shipping was free!  I was just so sure that we would get it in some box, and I couldn't justify a possible dupe at that time, with all the Memestuff I've accumulated.  I so wish that would show up in a value set now!


I bought one and got it a couple weeks ago and was going to open it up this weekend. After reading Biancardi's review I went to purchase another one last night and there was no free shipping even thought it still had the free shipping tag on it. So bummed.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I am crying over not buying the Gold-Caviar-Tox-whatever set back when shipping was free!  I was just so sure that we would get it in some box, and I couldn't justify a possible dupe at that time, with all the Memestuff I've accumulated.  I so wish that would show up in a value set now!


It arrives in 4 boxes, so I think it is too big to come in a box.

But I am sure they will have another free shipping code sometime soon.

Maybe after the holidays to clear out stock?

(fingers crossed)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 18, 2014)

I love that Deweytree White Dew serum! Might have to get thi set for a backup, although I hsve everything in it, lol. Really loving these sets they're doing.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

so are there 16 masks in the dewytree set? I may order if so, not if only the 4 shown


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 18, 2014)

Would be happy if they continued with the sets into the new year. 5-6 items that are named at a good price (though don't like the short use by dates).

Wish they'd do a peripera set and perhaps A'pieu as just received their holiday eye palette and its lovely (from Testerkorea). Nice compact size with a good selection of colours (browns).


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> so are there 16 masks in the dewytree set? I may order if so, not if only the 4 shown


There are 4 masks in total. Not 16.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh now I see the clarification.  Thanks.  Don't think I'll buy it then altho I would like that serum and tea tree clay


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

The set for 22.00 that has the pads comes in 4 boxes?  can I ask why?  it only looks like two products the liquid and the pads.  I'm tempted to try with all the raving


----------



## veritazy (Dec 18, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I want a Ladykin mangchee box


Have always dreamt of trying that hand cream. It won't be an overstatement to say I'm a handcream addict!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would vote for a nice sort of body care set- lotion, shampoos, conditioners that smell good (very important). Its things like that that we need at the moment! Pampering!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 18, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> The set for 22.00 that has the pads comes in 4 boxes? can I ask why? it only looks like two products the liquid and the pads. I'm tempted to try with all the raving


The liquid comes in a bottle in one box, the tweezers come in an box, the pads are in the container that you pour the liquid in and it has its own box and the there is this stand that holds the tweezer and the container. It was a surprise when I got mine, I thought what the heck.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 18, 2014)

sounds like a quality product.  Have you used it?  You like it?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 18, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> sounds like a quality product.  Have you used it?  You like it?


For everything you get, it seems pretty nice. I haven't Used it yet, I was going to open it up this weekend, but Biancardi has a review of it on her blog.


----------



## raindrop (Dec 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> What does everyone think -- is the Benton set a good value?
> 
> Edit:  Never mind, was able to use some points and a coupon so I got the set for $24 with free shipping.  Seems like a good deal, and I've been wanting to try these Benton products for months!


@@TheSilverNail - I got the last Benton set, and I'm really thrilled I did. I haven't used the essence or cream yet, but honest to god - I was having a bit of a breakout from using some old makeup that didn't agree with me.  I used one of the masks, and the next day my skin was practically blemish free.  I've used one a week since then (about 3 weeks, I think) and I haven't had a single spot since.  Not ONE!  That is unheard of for me.

You'd better believe I jumped on the new set!  Paid $23 with points and coupons.


----------



## moosie (Dec 18, 2014)

I bought the Dewytree set.  With points and a code, I got it for $26 shipped, which was too good for me to turn down.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 18, 2014)

I did a Haul of Fame comeback.  :couch:


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 18, 2014)

The Neogen gold and caviar pads are THE best, I like them better than the seven seconds pads!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 18, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I did a Haul of Fame comeback.  :couch:


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## veritazy (Dec 18, 2014)

@ wooo!! congrats!! so thats why all the testing and swatches on IG~  :wub:

@@Krystyn Lowe sounds like I need to get my hands on them soon~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Wishing for free shipping codes VIP to justify shop purchases...they aren't dirt cheap tbh. 

I'm running low with Sally's box hydrogel masks too...need a hydrogel restock soon. C'mon memebox  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 18, 2014)

veritazy said:


> so thats why all the testing and swatches on IG


Well...that's related to the fact that I bought a lot of stuff. ahahahahahahah


----------



## theori3 (Dec 18, 2014)

I ended up picking up the Secretkey set today... looks like there are only 3 left in stock!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh... I don't know if I can resist that new Benton set...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Oh... I don't know if I can resist that new Benton set...


Come over to the dark snail mucin side....


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey, I have some questions for you all.  I just received my Cleopatra/Empress' Secrets bundle; it was delayed a day or so wandering around the country with UPS.  I think my boxes might have frozen at some point.

Anyway, in Cleo -- my rose soap/wash isn't translucent like in the pictures.  It's separated into mostly a semi-solid opaque shimmery light pink stuff plus a completely clear liquid.  OK to use?  It still smells good; I'm probably one of the few who really like rose scent.

That roll-on aromatherapy item -- I don't think it smells like rose, lavender, or any other flowers.  It smells sharp and weirdly medicinal to me, anyone else?

In Empress -- $174 for that "lumpoule" (worst word ever), WTF??  Are they serious?  Is it made of liquid gold and stored in a platinum bottle?

Thanks!


----------



## raindrop (Dec 18, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Hey, I have some questions for you all.  I just received my Cleopatra/Empress' Secrets bundle; it was delayed a day or so wandering around the country with UPS.  I think my boxes might have frozen at some point.
> 
> Anyway, in Cleo -- my rose soap/wash isn't translucent like in the pictures.  It's separated into mostly a semi-solid opaque shimmery light pink stuff plus a completely clear liquid.  OK to use?  It still smells good; I'm probably one of the few who really like rose scent.


My soap was also milky.  Then it warmed up and turned clear while in the warm bathroom.  Now it's milky again.  Either I keep my house at sub zero temps, or it is super sensitive to temperature changes.  I'm sure it's fine though.  When it was clear, I thought it was really nice.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 18, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail

I've typed out a reply four times and keep deleting it.  GRRRR!!!!

My soap from Cleo looks similar to what you are describing.  Not even kind of translucent, it's a opaque pink salmon-y color.  Looks just like the picture @@biancardi posted on her blog.  Mine also leaked within it's own box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The separated part kind of squicks me out though...  I don't think mine was separated.

Do you mean the roll on from Empress?  I think that one is a spot treatment.  Based on the ingredients I remember seeing on the front, I would imagine that smells pretty medicinal.  The roll on one from Cleo smelled reallllllly lavender-y when I sniffed it last night.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the answers.  I guess the rose soap is fine.  I had a tiny bit of leakage around the top of the bottle, not enough to soak through its box.

No, I was talking about the roll-on from Cleo.  I love lavender (to the point I grow my own, put it in tea, etc.) but this stuff smells awful !  Maybe when everything warms up it will be better.  I seriously think my boxes froze.  The hazards of living in Montana.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll probably roll some on when I get home and see what I think.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 18, 2014)

Lavender a top note, Middle and base notes take longer the cold shouldn't harm scent only heat and sunlight does I keep my perfume in the fridge


----------



## pokeballssohard (Dec 18, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail The roll on is a spot treatment, so I can get why it's would smell kind of medicinal. I think it smells lovely, but I really like pure essential oil scents. It diminished my blemishes overnight, I love it. edit: Whoops, just saw that you meant the Cleo roll on! Sorry about that. Scents that are too strong are a bummer.

Did anyone else get Wonder woman? Because I tried that dual concealer, and I LOVE IT. I'm pretty dedicated to my glamoflage, but this stuff is great for under eyes and getting pimples that keep trying to steal the spotlight through my makeup. But wow, $32 dollars for it? Yeeesh!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 18, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail My rose body soap had a similar thing, but seemed to settle fine after hanging around my house for a bit. I'm honestly not worried about it at all, but I also checked the smell and I have similar rosewater washes by Mamonde (Korean brand) that smell identical. And like you said, it has a very pleasant rosewater scent. With it being a body wash, I don't see it being an issue at all. But if when I start using mine I have any issues (and if anyone would react badly to something it's me, haha) I'll be sure to warn you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The scent of that rollon made my head hurt. I also love lavender in everything, but fresh lavender, dried lavender, etc., is so very different from lavender essential oil. It's similar to how orange essential oil smells nothing to me like a fresh orange. And since it's a mix of essential oils that isn't diluted much, I'm not surprised it's such an intense scent. On my swap list it goes.

As for the Lumpoules, That's not for each one, that's for a large set. I've noticed that Memebox doesn't state this clearly all of the time. Like with the bath bombs, I'm sure it's a set for the retail price given. 

They really need to be more cautious about such things.


----------



## blinded (Dec 18, 2014)

sam356 said:


> I'm actually from Canada haha. I live near Toronto, Ontario. I'll let you know when the box arrives! Then again, shipping within Canada is pretty crazy too!
> 
> Hmm...I prob not going to get the new sets. I already have benton on the way. The shara shara is okay. Dewytree looks good but I have way too many masks already


Yay for more Canadians! We're slowly and politely invading the board. I'm in Kitchener, so not super far from Toronto.


----------



## blinded (Dec 18, 2014)

I want the old Benton set (steam cream instead of toner) with the cleanser. I really and truly don't need more cleansers but I really want to try this one.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 18, 2014)

I am drowning in cleansers too every memebox I've got almost has had cleansers and they last months! I will use up my stuff but it's strange that I have so much stuff sometimes I wonder really how many years it will take to use up my stuff even if I do minimum buy for a while!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> I want the old Benton set (steam cream instead of toner) with the cleanser. I really and truly don't need more cleansers but I really want to try this one.


I have such Benton envy. I was so desperate. I had it in my cart and had to call my mom to ask how bad my worst reaction to a bee sting was. I definitely needed that to bring me back to earth.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 18, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I have such Benton envy. I was so desperate. I had it in my cart and had to call my mom to ask how bad my worst reaction to a bee sting was. I definitely needed that to bring me back to earth.


I'm sensitive to ginseng, and when some of the ladies on here mention an amazing product from Memebox that has it in it...I keep trying to justify trying it. Like "well let's see how far down on the ingredients it is." Or "I wonder if diffferent types of ginseng affect me differently." 

(...Did I mention that I used a black raspberry eye cream that contained ginseng in it once and looked somewhat akin to a rabid zombie raccoon for weeks?)

I think we should form a support group.  :lol:


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 18, 2014)

@@TheSilverNail You'll love the Lumpoule!!  They are expensive but that price is the (inflated)Memeprice for the entire set of however many.  Lots.  And it's been on sale for $80 something for awhile and seriously... if it weren't for lovely ladies trading with me... I'd have bought it already...  Even at that exorbitant price. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 18, 2014)

For those of you looking for an update to the golden ticket thing, here it is: I've emailed memebox several times and I haven't recieved one response. It's been over a week since my first email. The restocks have started shipping. I'm assuming that they're not going to get back to me. I'm disappointed but I'm not angry. It WAS my mistake. Memebox held up their end of the ticket and provided 50 boxes for free and that is all that matters with them. Not everyone who used the code did it to take advantage, so I wouldn't like affiliates contacting meme about people they think used the codes. I got a message from a girl who used it because her friend had given it to her and she didn't know anything about it, and she tried to cancel her box but memebox wouldn't let her. The people who did take advantage, whatever. People are shitty, that's life. I know better next time.

I'm not going to contact memebox about this anymore because the whole thing makes me sad and I want to forget about it. I love memebox and I will continue to buy their boxes until I have no more room for products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy that a majority on here were nice to me and didn't make me feel even more stupid. You're all lovely people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 18, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel I'm really sorry this happened to you


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 18, 2014)

I've got four lampoles and with everyone saying such good things about them I am so excited to used them!


----------



## ata123 (Dec 18, 2014)

ahh waiting for the christmas special mask box to ship!! I want spoilers before buying haha... bought the last two mask boxes and they were kinda meh for me especially miracle masks. Have they shipped yet?


----------



## blinded (Dec 18, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I'm sensitive to ginseng, and when some of the ladies on here mention an amazing product from Memebox that has it in it...I keep trying to justify trying it. Like "well let's see how far down on the ingredients it is." Or "I wonder if diffferent types of ginseng affect me differently."
> 
> (...Did I mention that I used a black raspberry eye cream that contained ginseng in it once and looked somewhat akin to a rabid zombie raccoon for weeks?)
> 
> I think we should form a support group.  :lol:


I've done the same thing with ginseng, and now I know in my head I'll say "Well, my reaction to it is just a bit of a burning sensation and mild redness, I don't look like a zombie raccoon. Maybe I should just try it". Same with citrus. I've heard such amazing reviews of the Hallabong serum that I don't even want to add it to my trade list because I haven't accepted the fact I should not use it. I'll join that support group for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 18, 2014)

For those who are getting the Empress box....please read - I put it in the spoiler, but you should probably read it anyway



Spoiler



the daltokki facial scrub - memebox doesn't tell you this - the product website states to leave it on for 30 seconds or less and then rinse off.  My face was fricking burning because I thought it was similar to the skinfood rice mask and left it on for a minute or two.  I do not have sensitive skin.   I don't know if it will still burn at 30 seconds, but I will try tomorrow morning and let you know!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 18, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel I was really hoping they would make it up to you somehow. You are definitely handling it better than I would. Your fault or no, people took advantage of your mistake in a really crappy way. I know that for every person who took advantage though there was someone who was trying to look out for you and feels awful that this happened to you. I guess it is better to focus on the good people and not the dishonest ones.


----------



## ata123 (Dec 18, 2014)

blinded said:


> Yay for more Canadians! We're slowly and politely invading the board. I'm in Kitchener, so not super far from Toronto.


Ohhhh, I used to be in Waterloo, in Toronto now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 18, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel You are handling this way better than I would have. I think anyone who used the code, even if they didn't exactly know what was going on, should be reimbursing you the cost of the box they bought. Or buying a box and having it shipped to you. Trying to cancel it is great, but they can still make it up to you somehow.


----------



## ata123 (Dec 18, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> I am drowning in cleansers too every memebox I've got almost has had cleansers and they last months! I will use up my stuff but it's strange that I have so much stuff sometimes I wonder really how many years it will take to use up my stuff even if I do minimum buy for a while!


Yess, I know! I have 20 backup cleansers now XD but I'm a hoarder, having a difficult time giving any away I want to try ALL OF THEM!!! Keep trying to justify why I need all of them, this one has rice and milk, that one is special because it's in solid form and melts makeup off, etc etc.


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 18, 2014)

Ontario represent! I'm down past Kitchener, but still a drive away.

@@tamelthecamel you are an absolute darling. I seriously respect how diplomatic you've been about this entire situation. At the very least I hope Memebox sends you a free box or something.


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 19, 2014)

tamelthecamel said:


> For those of you looking for an update to the golden ticket thing, here it is: I've emailed memebox several times and I haven't recieved one response. It's been over a week since my first email. The restocks have started shipping. I'm assuming that they're not going to get back to me. I'm disappointed but I'm not angry. It WAS my mistake. Memebox held up their end of the ticket and provided 50 boxes for free and that is all that matters with them. Not everyone who used the code did it to take advantage, so I wouldn't like affiliates contacting meme about people they think used the codes. I got a message from a girl who used it because her friend had given it to her and she didn't know anything about it, and she tried to cancel her box but memebox wouldn't let her. The people who did take advantage, whatever. People are shitty, that's life. I know better next time.
> 
> I'm not going to contact memebox about this anymore because the whole thing makes me sad and I want to forget about it. I love memebox and I will continue to buy their boxes until I have no more room for products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy that a majority on here were nice to me and didn't make me feel even more stupid. You're all lovely people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I admire this. Instead of pursuing her own benefit, she gives out those free boxes to people (some nice and some not nice people). You're so generous! Your decision is very nice &amp; charitable &lt;3
Certainly handled this like a pro!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 19, 2014)

@@rubymoon, I don't think its her decision it's what she has had to accept after getting no help from memebox, and I doubt any of the people who took the code are nice except for the one who emailed her, and even then she didn't offer to reimburse her or anything...


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm sorry if I came off the wrong way?

I just admire her ability to admit a mistake. And being able to generously letting it go, even if bad people are the ones getting what should've been hers. She held no grudge and chose to think positively of it, which I support.

She had the right to feel she's given those people a charity.

I've known people who constantly looking down on me and try to control my decisions (therefore taking my right to decide), and to hold no grudge and letting it go and be the bigger person is so very hard.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Good morning...I've got a question for you

Has anyone used the foot peeling mask from the Bath &amp; Body 4 Spa Edition Box yet? I tried it a couple of weeks ago but it did nothing really apart from making my feet a bit raw (more than they usually are that is). Skin flaked a tiny little bit but could hardly tell. I soaked my feet before using the mask and in the days after but nothing really happened


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> Good morning...I've got a question for you
> 
> Has anyone used the foot peeling mask from the Bath &amp; Body 4 Spa Edition Box yet? I tried it a couple of weeks ago but it did nothing really apart from making my feet a bit raw (more than they usually are that is). Skin flaked a tiny little bit but could hardly tell. I soaked my feet before using the mask and in the days after but nothing really happened
> 
> ...


Ugh yes I used that foot mask. You mean the one that is like a pair of wet socks, right? LOL

It did absolutely NOTHING for my feet. I think they got a little flaky for a day or so, but my skin did not peel at all. Considering it was supposed to be an expensive peeling mask...it was a major let down. My cheap $4-$5 peeling foot masks work 100 times better!

Weirdly enough some foot peels work great on me and some of them don't do anything. I'd give the Mizon one a try (that was the one from the foot box, yes?) as they're a great brand! I love the foot scrub and file from that box too. In fact, the whole box was a huge winner for me!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

@@MissJexie yes that's the one!! I thought the same, such an expensive product (at least according to Memebox!!) and zero result


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 19, 2014)

blinded said:


> @@tamelthecamel You are handling this way better than I would have. I think anyone who used the code, even if they didn't exactly know what was going on, should be reimbursing you the cost of the box they bought. Or buying a box and having it shipped to you. Trying to cancel it is great, but they can still make it up to you somehow.


I agree with you, this girl should have offered to PayPal 30.00 to her or send the box her way when it arrived. Because it doesn't belong to her. At all. The same people who felt justified stealing someone else's code, whether it was put online by accident or not, to me are the same type of people who have no conscience about keeping a lost phone or using a lost debit card. Like, I mean, it's my fault I dropped it right?! Call me a pessimist or perhaps just a realist but I'm not entirely buying the "friend" story either. She was probably freaked out by possibly being caught. Anyway, none of my business, you've handled it 1000x better than I woyldve, but surrendering to hopeless situations is probably healthier anyway. Lol. I would've asked everyone who "accidentally" used the code to drop 30 bucks in my paypal, those who truly didn't know what they were doing would've, maybe. The rest are thieves. Just my 2 cents which is worth much less...


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 19, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> @@MissJexie yes that's the one!! I thought the same, such an expensive product (at least according to Memebox!!) and zero result And it didn't feel nice at all to have these socks on for more than an hour.
> 
> But you're right, I've read amazing things about foot peelings in general and probably should give that second one a go. I love the whole foot therapy box too, I'm using EVERY SINGLE product!! (Apart from that mask but going to next weekend I just decided ) Even the cuticle oil gets used, not on my toes but on my fingernails!!


Yea I definitely wouldn't judge all foot peeling masks on that crappy one! They all feel kind of icky on the feet at first, but you do get used to it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't tried the Mizon one from that box yet, but maybe someone else here has? I know that I've had great luck with their products in general!

I couldn't agree more about Foot Therapy. I bought it just because I knew my feet would need some care this Winter, but I wasn't expecting to love everything I have tried from it so far. I've also been using the Mizon Olive Cocoa foot cream from the While You Were Sleeping box and it's to die for! 

Never thought i'd be raving about foot products LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 19, 2014)

So I looked through my inventory tonight and I realized that I have over 8 stuffed Memeboxes worth of STUFF that I need to get through -- and I think I still have at least five on the way. So from here on out I am on a Meme no-buy (and an everything else low-buy). The ONLY boxes I will buy for sure are a Tea Box 2 or a box with a Nuganic sunblock, which are both highly unlikely to occur. Anything else will have to be with points.

In other news, my Palan hair essence ran out and I'm considering taking a saw to it to scrap out the last little bits. The Mise en Scene conditioner in the big orange tube has been doing a decent job of substituting but it's breaking my shoulders out. I'm so sad.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 19, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I agree with you, this girl should have offered to PayPal 30.00 to her or send the box her way when it arrived. Because it doesn't belong to her. At all. The same people who felt justified stealing someone else's code, whether it was put online by accident or not, to me are the same type of people who have no conscience about keeping a lost phone or using a lost debit card. Like, I mean, it's my fault I dropped it right?! Call me a pessimist or perhaps just a realist but I'm not entirely buying the "friend" story either. She was probably freaked out by possibly being caught. Anyway, none of my business, you've handled it 1000x better than I woyldve, but surrendering to hopeless situations is probably healthier anyway. Lol. I would've asked everyone who "accidentally" used the code to drop 30 bucks in my paypal, those who truly didn't know what they were doing would've, maybe. The rest are thieves. Just my 2 cents which is worth much less...


I totally don't understand someone coming forward to say they used it but not offering to do anything about it. It's like saying "sorry I used your code, but I'm going to keep my free box". If they really felt bad about it they could have offered to replace it.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

I just took out from the box the Solucion 9 aztec therapy shampoo from hair salon. The tube is half full!!! (you can see how much it's inside if you put the tube in front of some bright light) It's sealed, so no way it leaked. The size of the tube is so misleading... I would expect it to be at least 80% full!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Wonder if there will be any spoilers for Garden of Eden as was shipped yesterday. Probably won't receive it till Monday but last unknown box.


----------



## tamelthecamel (Dec 19, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@starry101 @@blinded @@Mahsa she actually did offer to send me the price of the box through PayPal! Sorry, I should have mentioned that! Thats what led me to believe she was sincere. It feels weird accepting money when I did nothing to earn it or am not sending anything in return though. I didn't buy the ticket after all, just paid for the green food box which wouldve been worth it for me even if I had gotten no ticket in it since I love that box. I would prefer if the other people who used the code not offer to send me money because it made me feel reeeeeally awkward


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

I am guessing that cs will get in touch with me in 2015... Sigh


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

@@tamelthecamel well, at least there was one person who had a conscious - the rest, let karma come their way next year! You've been so nice about this so here's hoping 2015 will be your year and everything you wish for comes true. You have a big heart (I know I would have been raging if it had been me!) so sending good karma your way! Have a very merry Christmas and all the best for 2015!

Slainte!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 19, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> Good morning...I've got a question for you
> 
> Has anyone used the foot peeling mask from the Bath &amp; Body 4 Spa Edition Box yet? I tried it a couple of weeks ago but it did nothing really apart from making my feet a bit raw (more than they usually are that is). Skin flaked a tiny little bit but could hardly tell. I soaked my feet before using the mask and in the days after but nothing really happened


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Wonder if there will be any spoilers for Garden of Eden as was shipped yesterday. Probably won't receive it till Monday but last unknown box.


hot and cool is also shipped out yesterday...


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 19, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Same here, the sock one did nothing! I've been meaning to post about the Mizon Magic Peeling and always forget. I thought it was excellent. It's the only peel, besides the Calmia, that has worked for me and left me with amazingly soft feet. Definitely give it a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I loved the Mizon one too.  It took a little longer than I thought it would (like 4 full days) to get any peeling but then, after a soak in the tub, everything started to peel.  It was crazy but really cool.  After a few days, I had new feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was not a place that didn't peel! Love that whole box, actually.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

beastiegirl said:


> I loved the Mizon one too.  It took a little longer than I thought it would (like 4 full days) to get any peeling but then, after a soak in the tub, everything started to peel.  It was crazy but really cool.  After a few days, I had new feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There was not a place that didn't peel! Love that whole box, actually.


thank you for that review!  I plan to do a foot peel this weekend, and was wondering which one to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solstice (Dec 19, 2014)

I have used Etude House, Tonymoly and Baby Foot brand foot peels. They have all worked really well for me. I use one every few weeks. I leave them on for one to two hours which is usually longer than the directions say. It always takes about four days to start peeling.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

@@MemeJunkie @@MissJexie @@beastiegirl @@Solstice

Thanks for sharing your experience with the different foot peeling masks! Am definitely going to try another one now and hope for "new feet"


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Must admit, foot peeling masks kinda freak me out so going to give that to my husband and he can have a go...don't mind foot creams that moisturise though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still no spoilers...


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Must admit, foot peeling masks kinda freak me out so going to give that to my husband and he can have a go...don't mind foot creams that moisturise though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Still no spoilers...


Haha...my boyfriend has already asked whether he can use the peeling mask!!! It might be gone before I get the chance to give that mizon mask a try


----------



## Solstice (Dec 19, 2014)

My husband also loves them and uses them every few weeks. His feet are so so so much better. He used to have rough dry feet with cracks. Now they are smooth!


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

I must admit my feet are not as bad as his so probably good idea to let him use it!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> I must admit my feet are not as bad as his so probably good idea to let him use it!


Ditto with my husband - years of playing hockey and football so not a pretty sight!

Did buy a pair of those little cotton socks so I could do a deep moisturise (along with gloves for my hands) so might do that Sunday night as off on Monday (yeah!).


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah weekend is my (our) time for a little pampering session too


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

Just realised the value of the goods in wish upon a mask is 54 dollars. So low.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2014)

Speaking of feet, the Glow Glow balm from the Pinkaholic box is my new favorite foot treatment ever!  It's very oily so I don't like it on my face or other skin, but what I've been doing with it is putting it on the bottoms of my feet after a bath, then some lotion (current seasonal fave is peppermint), then cotton socks overnight.  In the morning my feet are incredibly soft.  Despite the balm's pinkness, my husband let me put it on his feet and he loved it as well.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 19, 2014)

Garden of Eden spoiler are in the spoilers thread.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Garden of Eden spoiler are in the spoilers thread.


And for once, the box looks nice and full  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nice selection and NO appletox (yeah!!!!!!)


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 19, 2014)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Garden of Eden spoiler are in the spoilers thread.


I'm happy with it too! now waiting for Hot and Cool Cosmetics spoilers


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

So, looks like Memebox is up to its old tricks again and including items that are very close / past their use by dates. Will see once Garden box arrives, but will defo complain if the item has past its use by date. Not good enough Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

What is the best season to use a foot peeling mask? I have one but my thoughts are: if I use it during summer, everyone will see my feet peeling... if I use it during winter, all my tights and socks will look very nasty and my feet may get irritated...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

@alexz autumn and spring? Spring so tootsies are nice for the summer sandals and autumn before they feet are hidden away in boots.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So, looks like Memebox is up to its old tricks again and including items that are very close / past their use by dates. Will see once Garden box arrives, but will defo complain if the item has past its use by date. Not good enough Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Have they ever included something past the use by date before? Most often, people think they have but it turns out to be the manufacturing date, I don't think I've ever heard of someone actually getting an expired product (haven't seen the new spoilers yet, though).


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

No, according to the person that put up the spoilers, its defo the use by date and expired on the 18/12/14. Don't have the box yet...will arrive either tomorrow morning or Monday so will check mine so might just be a rogue one but if its not...


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> Have they ever included something past the use by date before? Most often, people think they have but it turns out to be the manufacturing date, I don't think I've ever heard of someone actually getting an expired product (haven't seen the new spoilers yet, though).


I think its maybe happened once before so not really something I would call 'old tricks'

But these do seem to be expired if the date stated is correct, as they would have had to have been manufactured mid shipment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, geez. Memebox is about to get some angry emails, then! Hopefully they'll reimburse those with the expired product with some points!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

I was meaning the number of items they've included recently with short expiry dates ( the whole Shara Shara gift set has to be used by October 2015), there are at least another 3 items in other boxes that have to be used by the end of next year. I do not like this new trend...seems they are purchasing items that are close to expiry date cheaply and popping them in the boxes hoping people won't really notice. If you bought food from an online seller and it was past the use by date, you probably would not eat it (and would contact the company concerned to complain). Why should it be any different for something you are putting on your face? Yes, it may well be fine for another 6 months to a year but that's not the point. It should arrive with at least 6 months left to run.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I was meaning the number of items they've included recently with short expiry dates ( the whole Shara Shara gift set has to be used by October 2015), there are at least another 3 items in other boxes that have to be used by the end of next year. I do not like this new trend...seems they are purchasing items that are close to expiry date cheaply and popping them in the boxes hoping people won't really notice. If you bought food from an online seller and it was past the use by date, you probably would not eat it (and would contact the company concerned to complain). Why should it be any different for something you are putting on your face? Yes, it may well be fine for another 6 months to a year but that's not the point. It should arrive with at least 6 months left to run.


I agree that sending something out that's past its expiration or within a couple months of it is unacceptable, especially since Memeboxes sometimes take over a month to arrive! I think 6 months-1 year is okay (I know a lot of us have so many items waiting to be used, but I don't necessarily think that Memebox should have to account for that), but obviously not ideal.

If I receive an expired item in my Garden of Eden box, I will certainly be sending Memebox a complaint!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

New box up ladies


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

Not interested tbh. I am wanting a resolution to brushgate before I buy again.


----------



## blinded (Dec 19, 2014)

For the time being I'm staying away from anything that claims to be a "Best of" type box. Perhaps they've gotten better, but I'm still annoyed with the bloggers pick nonsense. The trust is low.


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 19, 2014)

When will we get spoilers for the new mask box, mine ones snail mail


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 19, 2014)

New Box for today!  Christmas Collection #4 K-Beauty Wrap up


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 19, 2014)

Those gold sparklies are calling to me haha but I am feeling SOOOOOO overwhelmed with my product stash right now


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm torn too..just don't trust them not to shove a whole lot of proverbial into the box to clear the warehouse. Whenever they say a box is amazing, must have...its invariably not great and doesn't live up to the hype. I've got it sitting at checkout but don't think I can justify hitting buy. Would rather buy items from places like TesterKorea where I know what I'm getting. Think the memelove has gone...


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 19, 2014)

Memespies! If you are reading this please know that I'm interested in both the Christmas #3 and #4 boxes. If you would please bundle them up as a value set and have express shipping for $6.99 I would so buy them. I'm sure many others would agree with me as well~~~ So please bundle them!


----------



## had706 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mimimaro said:


> Memespies! If you are reading this please know that I'm interested in both the Christmas #3 and #4 boxes. If you would please bundle them up as a value set and have express shipping for $6.99 I would so buy them. I'm sure many others would agree with me as well~~~ So please bundle them!


Yes this! I would have bought them both but don't want snail mail!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

the first k-beauty wrap up didn't look that great.   I might regret it, but I am passing on this one.  I am waiting for the Hot &amp; Cool spoilers to come out (didn't ANYONE get this box??) because I am wondering if the dewytree clay pack is in it.  If it isn't, then I will purchase the dewytree value set.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm worried at the $29 price. If it was $23 I might risk it, but after the anniversary box, I just don't know.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

Ladies, in regards to the expired item....Was it the item that was in the Jackpot box?

I received those with the same date. It's a blatant warehouse clearout.

Or there a new item that I need to keep an eye out for?


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 19, 2014)

starry101 said:


> I worried at the $29 price. If it was $23 I might risk it, but after the anniversary box, I just don't know.


I know how you feel and like @@had706 said I don't want snail mail either, especially during the crazy holiday shipping season lol


----------



## Fae (Dec 19, 2014)

29 dollars is too  much for me  to risk it! as anni was so meh...


----------



## jmen (Dec 19, 2014)

Am a newbie to the forum and to Membox and so I ask this "stupid" question.  I ordered 3 boxes recently and then saw the reviews and tried to cancel the order/substitute 2 boxes in their place.  Gwen wrote and said sorry, no cancellation and by the time I received her response the boxes I wanted were gone.  I have read that cancellation are or were possible as long as requested within 5 days or order placement, which I did.  What did I do wrong??  Like many others I have been frustrated with the lack of new boxes and the real kicker was trying to purchase boxes, having the site crash and by the time I get back to the box page, the boxes are sold out.  Tis enough to make a woman weep!!

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

I agree, 29 is too much to take a risk when it seems that the products will be repeats. I don't trust memebox choosing "the best"! And it's such a shame that memebox doesn't bundle these boxes... I want to see spoilers!! Did anyone paid for express delivery? I guess not...


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

jmen said:


> Am a newbie to the forum and to Membox and so I ask this "stupid" question.  I ordered 3 boxes recently and then saw the reviews and tried to cancel the order/substitute 2 boxes in their place.  Gwen wrote and said sorry, no cancellation and by the time I received her response the boxes I wanted were gone.  I have read that cancellation are or were possible as long as requested within 5 days or order placement, which I did.  What did I do wrong??  Like many others I have been frustrated with the lack of new boxes and the real kicker was trying to purchase boxes, having the site crash and by the time I get back to the box page, the boxes are sold out.  Tis enough to make a woman weep!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


You can't cancel a box a few days before it's shipped, even if it's within 5 days of order. Maybe that;s why they couldn't cancel them. I'll try to find the exact rule.


----------



## sam356 (Dec 19, 2014)

jmen said:


> Am a newbie to the forum and to Membox and so I ask this "stupid" question.  I ordered 3 boxes recently and then saw the reviews and tried to cancel the order/substitute 2 boxes in their place.  Gwen wrote and said sorry, no cancellation and by the time I received her response the boxes I wanted were gone.  I have read that cancellation are or were possible as long as requested within 5 days or order placement, which I did.  What did I do wrong??  Like many others I have been frustrated with the lack of new boxes and the real kicker was trying to purchase boxes, having the site crash and by the time I get back to the box page, the boxes are sold out.  Tis enough to make a woman weep!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


DId you purchase the restock boxes...I am not completely sure so correct me if I am wrong...you cant cancel restock orders because they are ready to ship items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

@@jmen Here it is:

Regarding orders shipped from Korea

only Memeboxes are allowed cancellations. You may cancel only until *5 business days* before the shipping date of your order (Korean time). Feel free to cancel your purchase by contacting our customer support team.

There are a few exceptions to cancellations: *Boxes that are ready to ship or begin shipment within 3-5 business days cannot be cancelled. *

**Restocks that are ready to ship cannot be cancelled. *


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2014)

Looking at reviews for the first K-Beauty Wrap-Up box, I'm unimpressed, so not tempted by this latest one.  Just mho.


----------



## sam356 (Dec 19, 2014)

@@juless231 no worries, either way I will let you know!

@@blinded, @@ata123, @@Bunbunny yay I am happy to meet other Canadians here! I hope we can swap in the future if you guys are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It looks like everyone is hestiant to purchase the new K-beauty box...I really want to but not sure if I want to risk it. But I might if they bundle the two new boxes like others have said!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

Just noticed that another item in the Garden Box has an expiry date of October 2015. For that reason, I'm giving this one a miss as I fear more items with short use by dates. I've bought lucky box #12 and will see what that includes but if its more short dated items, I'm through completely with memebox (until they pick up their game at the very least).

Though the promise of removing dark eyes IS tempting..but not enough now..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

well, if they gave the VIP memepoints, maybe...

but k-beauty wrap up 1 wasn't the most exciting looking box either.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just noticed that another item in the Garden Box has an expiry date of October 2015. For that reason, I'm giving this one a miss as I fear more items with short use by dates. I've bought lucky box #12 and will see what that includes but if its more short dated items, I'm through completely with memebox (until they pick up their game at the very least).
> 
> Though the promise of removing dark eyes IS tempting..but not enough now..


what are all of the items that have a shortened expiry date?

thanks


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 19, 2014)

Will not buy this one.. Rly want to, but need to get some trust back in their curations lately first..


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 19, 2014)

@@jmen What boxes did you order?


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ladies, in regards to the expired item....Was it the item that was in the Jackpot box?
> 
> I received those with the same date. It's a blatant warehouse clearout.
> 
> Or there a new item that I need to keep an eye out for?


I posted in the spoilers thread about an expired one-use item that came in the Garden of Eden box today...the "till" date is 12/18/14.  Not sure what you got in the Jackpot box...



Spoiler



Is the packaging black with an animal on it?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

Tbh I know there has been more than one occasion where they have refused to cancel someone's box on here that was over a week away. Can't remember who.

I think sometimes they want to bend their own ruling if they think they can get away with it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

All the trust seems to be fading with memebox at the moment. I'm sure the new box will sell out before Christmas but I'll wait for any restocks if its a good one. To me, they seem to just be clearing out old stuff they've had lying about and supplementing with an order of stock they got cheap because of the use by dates. They need to start adding spoilers for boxes that will ship out quickly (so can't be cancelled). A couple of decent spoilers and I'd reconsider but as it stands, I think there are a lot of ladies that are apprehensive of spending any more money with an organisation that appears not to care what its customers want or think


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 19, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> When will we get spoilers for the new mask box, mine ones snail mail


I ordered this with express shipping, but so far I see no indication that it has been shipped. That means Tuesday at the very earliest, I think.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

@@sayswhoo Yes, that's the item! I haven't opened my value set yet today...So just so everyone knows, the one use expired item is an item they tried to clear out by shoving in LOTS of Jackpot boxes.

Wow, they must have found a hidden stash of them.

Not cool Memebox.

If anything, it should have been a free added on item....A month or two ago.

(But, really....I wish ALL of the repeats has been gotten rid of through one heck of a Jackpot Memebox. Because this is ruining them.)


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> All the trust seems to be fading with memebox at the moment. I'm sure the new box will sell out before Christmas but I'll wait for any restocks if its a good one. To me, they seem to just be clearing out old stuff they've had lying about and supplementing with an order of stock they got cheap because of the use by dates. They need to start adding spoilers for boxes that will ship out quickly (so can't be cancelled). A couple of decent spoilers and I'd reconsider but as it stands, I think there are a lot of ladies that are apprehensive of spending any more money with an organisation that appears not to care what its customers want or think


I don't think they will restock any of the new boxes as they don't accept cancellations for them. Unless they receive back boxes that had the wrong address on. I agree that should add at least one spoiler for these boxes. I think it will be safe again to buy boxes once they clear out completely their warehouse!


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 19, 2014)

@@cfisher Yikes...I agree it should have been a free added on item given out months ago. Luckily though I still like the box so I'm just gonna use the item tonite before I go out to dinner and forget about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> @@sayswhoo Yes, that's the item! I haven't opened my value set yet today...So just so everyone knows, the one use expired item is an item they tried to clear out by shoving in LOTS of Jackpot boxes.
> 
> Wow, they must have found a hidden stash of them.
> 
> ...


Then that makes it worse - the fact they KNEW the item was due to expire soon / had expired but still put it in the box.

Not impressed at all.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't necessarily think they knew it had expired. I've actually purchased those panda eye masks from Wishtrend, and I received a box of 10 that had only weeks to be used up, which is ridiculous. 

But they definitely should be checking these dates of repeats from so long ago.

And I have the bundle that arrived today, and I see multiple other repeats. 

I am so so so so so so so sick of getting repeats in every box now. 

Especially since it's so obvious it's warehouse clearouts from long ago.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, Ladies....

I've joined the strike. Unless it's a box where I know it will contain items I can use up (like mask boxes).

No more boxes for me until they clear this mess up. (Our out, apparently.)

I never thought I'd see the day. (I bet none of you did either.)  :lol:


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 19, 2014)

I just have to say (on a random, completely unrelated note) that I'm loving the packaging of these Vivito music themed items (some were in the color box I think, one was in wonder woman)!  I love that the concealer looks like a little mixer.  I thought it was just on the box, but its actually on the items too.  Coolio!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 19, 2014)

My guess is that issues like products expiring soon came out now, because it's one year since memebox started. Probably they hadn't realised that some of the products that bought some time ago would still be in their warehouse and now they try to get rid of them.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I know there has been more than one occasion where they have refused to cancel someone's box on here that was over a week away. Can't remember who.
> 
> I think sometimes they want to bend their own ruling if they think they can get away with it.


I think that was me. I tried to cancel my Tea Tree + F/W Bundle 2 weeks before it shipped and the first CS rep said no, but then I emailed back kind of demanding they cancel it and copying and pasting their policy from the website and they relented lol.

I ordered the new Christmas box. I'm not sure why, it just 'spoke' to me more than all the other ones in the series. I'm actually hoping for a mix of skincare and makeup because I need more glitter in my life.


----------



## blinded (Dec 19, 2014)

I wouldn't even trust spoilers, tbh. Look at the bloggers box. I avoided it until I saw the spoiler and bought it based on that. I figured if that was the spoiler they MUST have actually stuck to what bloggers suggested. Yeah, I was wrong about that. So unless a spoiler was an item I think is worth the cost of the box, I'm not going to trust any of the "best of" or vague themed boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I think that was me. I tried to cancel my Tea Tree + F/W Bundle 2 weeks before it shipped and the first CS rep said no, but then I emailed back kind of demanding they cancel it and copying and pasting their policy from the website and they relented lol.
> 
> I ordered the new Christmas box. I'm not sure why, it just 'spoke' to me more than all the other ones in the series. I'm actually hoping for a mix of skincare and makeup because I need more glitter in my life.


Yeah, I knew it was someone as I remember we all said to reply.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

So, I contacted Memebox about a Memeshop order that shipped on November 3 and still has tracking from USPS that says the origin point is preparing the shipment. After I emailed them 3 times, they finally replied and told me that shipping is taking "a few days longer" than normal. It's been 46 days &lt;_&lt;   I am losing my patience.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> So, I contacted Memebox about a Memeshop order that shipped on November 3 and still has tracking from USPS that says the origin point is preparing the shipment. After I emailed them 3 times, they finally replied and told me that shipping is taking "a few days longer" than normal. It's been 46 days &lt;_&lt;   I am losing my patience.


If you paid with a credit card, I would ask for a refund now.  If you used PayPal I'm afraid you may be SOL; their protection limit is 45 days.

Edit:  biancardi in the following post is correct; PayPal updated their protection limits policy about a month ago.  No longer 45 days -- which I always thought was way too short -- it's 180 days.  Yay.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> So, I contacted Memebox about a Memeshop order that shipped on November 3 and still has tracking from USPS that says the origin point is preparing the shipment. After I emailed them 3 times, they finally replied and told me that shipping is taking "a few days longer" than normal. It's been 46 days &lt;_&lt;   I am losing my patience.


I bet memebox CS gets tons of emails about their package missing, when it is only a few days since they shipped it out.  I would respond and tell them that it has been 46 days - six weeks (and bold it) and it isn't a few days longer.

also, I think paypal has extended protection to 180 days and tell them you will open up a dispute with paypal or your credit company


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> If you paid with a credit card, I would ask for a refund now.  If you used PayPal I'm afraid you may be SOL; their protection limit is 45 days.





biancardi said:


> I bet memebox CS gets tons of emails about their package missing, when it is only a few days since they shipped it out.  I would respond and tell them that it has been 46 days - six weeks (and bold it) and it isn't a few days longer.
> 
> also, I think paypal has extended protection to 180 days and tell them you will open up a dispute with paypal or your credit company


I paid with my CC, not paypal, so I should be okay there. I did respond with an "oh hell no" kind of response (but was still polite!). Hopefully they'll respond positively--if not, I'll let them know that I'm going to start a charge-back request. It's just so incredibly frustrating since I was actually patient and waited a full 6 weeks before contacting them :/


----------



## moosie (Dec 19, 2014)

theori3 said:


> So, I contacted Memebox about a Memeshop order that shipped on November 3 and still has tracking from USPS that says the origin point is preparing the shipment. After I emailed them 3 times, they finally replied and told me that shipping is taking "a few days longer" than normal. It's been 46 days &lt;_&lt;   I am losing my patience.


I opened a Paypal dispute last week, and escalated it to a claim yesterday. My package has been missing since November 12th.  Memebox answered only my initial email (and it was a "check with USPS!" response, nothing more helpful than that), and has not responded back to me in 10 days despite many emails from me (I even tried to reach out to them on Facebook).  They didn't even respond to the Paypal dispute, which is why I lost all patience and escalated it to a claim. 

Super done with their CS.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 19, 2014)

I think miraculously I'm over my meme addiction.  It has just gotten sadder and sadder as each box comes in with only 5 items now.  I just can't justify the cost with shipping per box for 5 items that are sometimes a 1 time use mask and 4 unknown items that I may or may not like, may or may not need, may or may not already own, or may or may not be expiring soon.  I think we all are starting to realize this ship has sailed.  I am very happy that I was here for some of the great days when it was an incredible deal and loved almost every box I got.  Now its rare that I even like a box, can't remember the last one I loved.

7 or 8 items yeah its worth the gamble and the cost, 4 or 5 no. JMO


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup the ship has sailed


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 19, 2014)

I hated K Beauty Wrap Up so much I didn't even write up the review.  It was full of perfume.

Hell no on a second one!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

You know how a lot of companies have different levels for their rewards? I wonder what Memebox's levels would be. Like VIP, Addict, etc.

All I know is I, along with a few of you other ladies, would probably be at "Investor" level.

And Memebox has lost a lot of us investors lately.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm in the spent too much... Get no service level


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I'm in the spent too much... Get no service level


I think that's where 80% of MUT ladies are. 

At least you're in excellent company.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 19, 2014)

I have even stopped recommending them tbh


----------



## avarier (Dec 19, 2014)

Look at how many people are the opposite of excited for a new memebox. What a sad state we are in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~~

I finally have time to catch up on this thread! Whew! Christmas break for the schools and my parting gift from my students is....... the flu!


----------



## avarier (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh, and my tea tree box is still missing.

Does anybody remember, is it 30 days after being shipped I can file my paypal claim? This is stupid that my no value, expensive box is missing.


----------



## theori3 (Dec 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh, and my tea tree box is still missing.
> 
> Does anybody remember, is it 30 days after being shipped I can file my paypal claim? This is stupid that my no value, expensive box is missing.


Mine has not yet shown up in the US either... I also have a box that shipped 11/11 that hasn't shown up :/


----------



## cfisher (Dec 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Look at how many people are the opposite of excited for a new memebox. What a sad state we are in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ~~
> 
> I finally have time to catch up on this thread! Whew! Christmas break for the schools and my parting gift from my students is....... the flu!


I know, it really says a lot doesn't it? When someone mentioned a new box today, I cringed.

I really would prefer they did no boxes until they could offer us good boxes.

No temptation then at least.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 19, 2014)

cfisher said:


> I know, it really says a lot doesn't it? When someone mentioned a new box today, I cringed.
> 
> I really would prefer they did no boxes until they could offer us good boxes.
> 
> No temptation then at least.


I didn't cringe, but I wasn't interested either.  I've gotten my last "mystery" boxes from Memebox that I had ordered and now just have one of the holiday gift sets ordered, the latest Benton one.  I waffled over the Milkydress Rose one and missed it, darn it.  But it's all OK.


----------



## moosie (Dec 19, 2014)

FYI, I am now dealing with Gwen on the Memebox team, and she seems as though she is going to get this resolved for me.  Apparently the person who initially answered my email went on vacation and so all my subsequent emails were just...sitting there?  Or something? Gwen indicated that my correspondence was not accessible to the rest of the CS team.

I'm relieved to finally have someone looking in to this and taking care of me! I will be happy to close the Paypal dispute if this can get solved outside of it.


----------



## blinded (Dec 19, 2014)

avarier said:


> Oh, and my tea tree box is still missing.
> 
> Does anybody remember, is it 30 days after being shipped I can file my paypal claim? This is stupid that my no value, expensive box is missing.


To the best of my knowledge paypal allows you to open a dispute 7 days after paying for an order. Paypal expects sellers to ship within 7 days and doesn't like presales. I think the most important thing would be to not let your buyer protection run out. If memebox won't take care of the problem, file with paypal.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 20, 2014)

It just really angers me how shabbily they are treating us, especially VIPS who were their bread and butter customers.  Frankly, even though they've drastically reduced the quality AND quantity of their boxes, I'd probably still be loyal enough to buy boxes or value sets IF they still gave us VIPs the 20% off code.  Since they took that away too, they can go into bankruptcy in short order as far as I'm concerned.  I think they have a hell of a nerve changing the standard VIP privileges we had and probably never will again.  It seems like any advantages we had (like ordering value sets with 3 or 4 boxes in them and one shipping fee is gone forever.  All the special wonderful perks about this site were stripped one by one and nothing given back in return except endless CPM2 repeats.  Don't know if I'm more angry or more sad over the situation.  I just don't see any of these changes really helping their bottom line in the long run


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 20, 2014)

I was initially really pissed that Memebox stopped releasing boxes as often as they use to then took away VIP perks and now I look at my Memebox pile and I don't care so much any more, I've learnt a lot about Korean beauty products, enough that I'm quite confident shopping for my own products online.

I've also discovered this wonderful community, and I know I can always ask the girls here for advice if I'm not sure about something.

I also have a lot of spare money.

If Memebox releases a box that I absolutely can't resist I will buy it, that won't change as long as they make boxes but if they release boxes that I'm interested in but can live without I probably won't buy them because I'm a big order girl and I like value sets, since they seem to be a thing of the past I will only buy the things that I REALLY want.

I'm not mad at Memebox anymore, if they want to change their business model then that is their prerogative, but it is also my prerogative to shop where I feel like I am getting the best deal.


----------



## heather363 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just keep hoping they will realize that these changes are driving away customers and return to the good old days. But honestly I am just not excited about memebox anymore. My last box (Empress's Secrets) is enroute to me, and I am not sure if I will ever buy another box again - the value just isn't what it was before


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Another sad customer here. Have loved some boxes (Lisa Pullano box was ace) and hated others (Petit Treasures here's looking at you!) but recently the quality AND quantity has been lacking. Like others I'm fed up with repeats - that's fine a few months down the line, but not within a few weeks of each other. Short expiry dates are my biggest annoyance. I can't physically get through all the products and later boxes "should" have later expiry dates than boxes purchased more recently. Being a VIP is a waste of time as there are no perks worth having.

I really want to love memebox but they are making it so hard for me to do so. Memespies, we know you read these forums, please start listening to your customers. We aren't asking for much - just good quality boxes, with products that last more than a few months, well curated that follow any theme mentioned and don't contain warehouse clearance items. Oh, and a customer service that deals with any issue quickly and efficiently.

Otherwise, people will go elsewhere in droves and your business will eventually fail. We don't want that, I don't suppose you want that either..

New year resolution - listen to your customers and better boxes?


----------



## jmen (Dec 20, 2014)

I wanted to cancel #61, My Cute Wishlist 3; #71, My Cute Wishlist 4; #40 Head to Toe.  I wanted to substitute Global Box #15 and I don't recall the other one but they are both gone, so be it. 

Thanks for explaining restocked boxes cannot be canceled.  I recall reading if the request was made within 5 days it would be allowed.  Now I know the rest of the policy so thanks for setting me on course.

From reading so many posts about frustration, short expiration dates and dumping the overstock at the end of the year, I am sad to have gotten to the party so late and missed some really nice boxes, and sad times infinity that the future of the boxes remains an unknown.  All one can do is see what 2015 brings.  We will know soon enough whether the whole concept ends up being a has been.  Can't help but wonder why would they be so stupid as to shoot themselves in the face and bring down a good thing?  If they have that much overstock have a "fire" sale w/deep discounts or give the stuff to charities.  Do a good deed for women who don't have and would love the products.


----------



## marliepanda (Dec 20, 2014)

jmen said:


> I wanted to cancel #61, My Cute Wishlist 3; #71, My Cute Wishlist 4; #40 Head to Toe.  I wanted to substitute Global Box #15 and I don't recall the other one but they are both gone, so be it.
> 
> Thanks for explaining restocked boxes cannot be canceled.  I recall reading if the request was made within 5 days it would be allowed.  Now I know the rest of the policy so thanks for setting me on course.


It has to be over 5 days from the shipping date, not 5 days from ordering. All restocks cannot be cancelled as they ship straightaway. Other boxes can as they don't ship for weeks/months.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 20, 2014)

Ok...I am weak...I bought the new box (yes, I know, I know!!). My excuse - my husband said my little girl wanted to get one for me for Christmas so he would buy it. I'm not one to turn down a free box (and I had a golden sweepstake ticket so it wasn't like it was full price). It won't arrive till after the new year as I insisted on him only paying snail mail prices. I'm REALLY hoping its a great box as my little girl loves when I get the pink boxes (she's more excited than I am at times) and thought the Smurf stuff was brilliant (I have the photo to prove it...though I will NOT be appearing on Instagram while I'm still alive lol!).

So, Memebox...please don't let me down on this one or you'll have a very unhappy 4 year old!!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 20, 2014)

Btw girls. Don't know if it's mentioned. But got my Anniversary box today. And the Red rire hair treatment thingy has an expiration date in appx 3 months from now - March 2015. I'm so fed up with this new expiration issue with Memebox...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 20, 2014)

All we can do as consumers is complain to them about the expiration dates.  We can also not purchase things, but I won't tell anyone to do that (cause I can't do that!)

But email them - maybe if they get a glut of complaints about the expiry dates, they will get a clue.


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 20, 2014)

I had a dream that Memebox was selling CPM2 for $11 and that was enough to sway me to get the box. Now I'm up and awake and I want boxes. I'm staring at the 2 new releases and don't know if I should get it or not. Why are they not in a bundle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I miss good boxes with new products. If Memebox has to clear out their warehouse then they should just do another Jackpot box.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 20, 2014)

While putting away the items I decided to keep from all the boxes that arrived in the last week and finally coming to terms with needing to clean out a dresser drawer because an entire lingerie chest just isn't enough space...look what I stumbled upon?



Spoiler








I hadn't released how many we had received in boxes and how many I had traded for. I've already used one and have another in the shower. I also have 5 of the Serum. Issues much? Haha


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried the purple revecen foundation. I have two... from k-style 4 and luckybox 11... (no I haven't bought any cpm2!) I like it! My skin looks brighter and the make up smoother.

My question is, how do you apply the product? I use my fingers but I wonder if there is a better way.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 20, 2014)

I watched a Vice magazine video on how horribly North Korean refugees are treated in South Korea... That would be a great charity for any extra products memebox has. I'd buy a box to donate if I had the option.


----------



## avarier (Dec 20, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> I tried the purple revecen foundation. I have two... from k-style 4 and luckybox 11... (no I haven't bought any cpm2!) I like it! My skin looks brighter and the make up smoother.
> 
> My question is, how do you apply the product? I use my fingers but I wonder if there is a better way.


Is it a cream? A stippling brush would probably work.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 20, 2014)

I would assume if it is a cream foundation... All normal methods apply.

Beauty blender, kabuki, fingers, foundation sponge

I assume others apply. I am Mrs kabuki


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not a cream like BB cream but it's neither  a powder. I am useless with brushes. It's not easy to apply with fingers because it's a quite dry cream and I am afraid that if I use my beautyblender everything will stay on it! But I'll give it a try and then I'll check for a stippling brush. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 20, 2014)

I emailed Memebox asking about my Tea Tree, which has not shown up in the US. I'm glad Paypal extended the amount of time you can dispute, because I am definitely over 45 days from when I purchase. Depending on what Memebox's response is I may or may not open a dispute. Ugh. Even though that box didn't have particularly great value I did want it because I would have used almost everything in it.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 20, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> While putting away the items I decided to keep from all the boxes that arrived in the last week and finally coming to terms with needing to clean out a dresser drawer because an entire lingerie chest just isn't enough space...look what I stumbled upon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh man I have SO much envy right now LOL 

I've been using the Milky Dress pink Lovely Shampoo (I know I won't shut up about it) along with that perfect repair as a conditioner and it's made my hair so soft and amazing. I still have a long way to go to get my hair back in shape, but I love that the treatment is so moisturizing without being greasy or weighing my hair down. Plus...it smells SO. GOOD. I love how intensely perfumed Korean haircare is. Whenever I use a random drugstore shampoo/conditioner, the scent always fades out of my hair once it's dry. I can smell this conditioner all day! Loveee it.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 20, 2014)

My recent restocks still have not shipped. I'm waiting for Moisture Surge and Brighten and Correct. Did any of these boxes ship for anyone else yet?

I know this isn't exactly Meme-related, but in my search to find a place to store all my Memebox-overflow, I came across something called The Original Pink Box. Has anyone else looked into them? They're pricey, but a tool box is exactly what I need for all my skincare/makeup now.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 20, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> My recent restocks still have not shipped. I'm waiting for Moisture Surge and Brighten and Correct. Did any of these boxes ship for anyone else yet?


My Moisture Surge restock hasn't shipped out yet either. My other restock box that I purchased individually from restock-apalooza has shipped out though. I'm hoping that the slow to ship issue is due to a glut of boxes and shop orders that memebox is trying to get out and not due to some issue tied with this particular box...


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 20, 2014)

I am now excited to use the perfect repair my hair needs a lot of tlc, what do you ladies think of me using it with the black shampoo from the blackout box? Do you think it would be a good combination for damaged over coloured curly hair?


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 20, 2014)

@ I am experiencing memejelousy over your moisture surge box, I so want a second one!!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone bought the lady kin mangchee replenishing cream from the memeshop if so what the used by date please.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2014)

Butterflylion said:


> Has anyone bought the lady kin mangchee replenishing cream from the memeshop if so what the used by date please.


Yes I have. The expire date is in 2017


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 20, 2014)

@Mahsa  I am so happy that I managed to snag this box during the restock madness since I missed out on this box the first time around due to memebox obliviousness. Can't wait to try the products out (hope it gets shipped out soon)!!!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 20, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Yes I have. The expire date is in 2017


. Thanks just worried because its in the sale


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 20, 2014)

@ its such a great box! Enjoy


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 20, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I emailed Memebox asking about my Tea Tree, which has not shown up in the US. I'm glad Paypal extended the amount of time you can dispute, because I am definitely over 45 days from when I purchase. Depending on what Memebox's response is I may or may not open a dispute. Ugh. Even though that box didn't have particularly great value I did want it because I would have used almost everything in it.


I'm gonna be right there with you... Ugh.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 20, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm gonna be right there with you... Ugh.


Hopefully they can replace them or refund us or something without having to do a Paypal dispute. I'm kind of bummed because I wanted that box :/


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 20, 2014)

@@MissJexie - You repeatedly make me curse myself for giving that damn Milky Dress Shampoo to my Mother. I'm tempted to go over her house and take the last little bit back. LOL



Mahsa said:


> I am now excited to use the perfect repair my hair needs a lot of tlc, what do you ladies think of me using it with the black shampoo from the blackout box? Do you think it would be a good combination for damaged over coloured curly hair?


I used it last night with the shampoo from Green Food, it was a little 'herby' which I like being an old hippie but haven't tried the one from Blackout yet, it's next in the rotation.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 20, 2014)

I really like the shampoo from Green Foids, it works really well. The blackout box one is next to be tried, u have 6 shampoos opened in my shower right now so I may wait! But I LOVE the Mise en Sene hair treatment and oil, smells and works great, makes my hair soooo soft! Digging Korean hair are now.

I'm also in the US and missing my tea tree box. Sad face.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 20, 2014)

So I tried the Lassie'el Night MiracleLifting Egg pack, and now I'm really confused. Are you supposed to use the full contents of the half-pack (confusing description, I know) in one go? I just did that and now my face and neck are sticky as $he-at. Did I use too much?


----------



## sam356 (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a question about the la'dor hair filler. Do you use it on dry hair or on wet hair (after shampooing)? The meme card doesn't specify and I can't find anything about it online.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you ladies I'm going to take the blackout and repair with me next month when I go away for 5 weeks they are good sizes just finger crossed they are good for my hair


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 20, 2014)

After being totally put off by the smell of the Green Foods shampoo, I have ended up really liking it.  I'm swapping days with my Palan packets.


----------



## blinded (Dec 20, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I know this isn't exactly Meme-related, but in my search to find a place to store all my Memebox-overflow, I came across something called The Original Pink Box. Has anyone else looked into them? They're pricey, but a tool box is exactly what I need for all my skincare/makeup now.


@@TonyaBeans, I don't know about this toolbox specifically, but I use a standing tool chest for all my kitchen tools. I love it. So much more convenient. I can organize it how I want, and everything is pretty visible. Personally though, I'd just go to Canadian Tire (that's where mine is from) and see what they have to offer. They go on sale a lot so it would be cheaper, but you probably can't get pink.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 21, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> So I tried the Lassie'el Night MiracleLifting Egg pack, and now I'm really confused. Are you supposed to use the full contents of the half-pack (confusing description, I know) in one go? I just did that and now my face and neck are sticky as $he-at. Did I use too much?


There is a TON of product in those little "Single use" cups. I used the avocado one and I did 2 separate layers. I noticed it does absorbs incredibly fast if you do thin layers a little at a time. So I kind of globbed half the pack on and spread it around on my face and let it dry a bit until it felt mostly absorbed. Then I applied the rest in a second layer and that seemed to work out pretty well for me.

however you could always just do one layer, tape the package closed and use the rest the following night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Dec 21, 2014)

Haven't have much to say here lately. I'm slowly reviewing an testing products these days.

I wonder if Memebox will have a New Year's box at the end. But with vague themes we never know what will end up in them. Would be awesome if it has a wicked spoiler or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 21, 2014)

I think they may release something like that on the 24th as that's the last day of their advent. They may close between Christmas and new year or use that time to stocktake in the warehouses and send out the last of the boxes. Once they know what they have left, they can have a New Year blow out sale of the items left they want to get rid of before starting new stock that's been delivered for 2015...

Or not as the case may be... You never know with memebox


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 21, 2014)

If there is a box on the 24th, when are they going to ship it?!?! Even if it's a shop offer...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

@ Z I would think after the 24th.  Memebox isn't too great with sticking around the holiday. I think the Christmas stuff was an afterthought, quite frankly.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 21, 2014)

Doesn't Luckybox 12 ship the 24th?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

Global ships 24th


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, Luckybox #12 does ship on the 24th so won't get until the new year so anything between now and Christmas is not going to arrive before santa comes anyway (for global anyway and there's a cut off for US orders).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

I am wondering if my secret key set will turn up before Christmas to cheer me up.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got Garden of Eden / CPM2 sitting at East Midlands at the moment so should arrive tomorrow. #16 is en-route but unlikely to arrive before Christmas, same with Empress box. Also have 2 testerkorea orders somewhere en-route too. Gives me something to look forward to after Christmas (I hate January with a passion!)


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 21, 2014)

I know there were a couple people who ordered Winter Masks express -- has anyone received theirs or will maybe tomorrow? I was hoping for spoilers while it's still in stock, haha.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

I think @ did


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 21, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> I know there were a couple people who ordered Winter Masks express -- has anyone received theirs or will maybe tomorrow? I was hoping for spoilers while it's still in stock, haha.


@@UberClaire The boxes haven't left Korea yet. At least this is what the ladies who ordered expressed said.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 21, 2014)

They might not have updated the shipping details yet (with it being the weekend). Hopefully items sent express will arrive before Christmas but anything ordered next week (Mon / Tues) is unlikely to reach in time unfortunately.

Just bought a couple of those fancy storage boxes you can buy in TK Maxx to try and reduce the number of pink boxes as now becoming a safety hazard lol! I've got about 9 of them with "cleansers" / "toners" etc on the side but there's still loads of them!


----------



## jmen (Dec 21, 2014)

I have also found the Revecen purple to be useful in covering sun goobers aka freckles.  I use my finger but for those more comfortable using a brush, I think a brush that one would use to apply concealer would work quite well --perhaps better than the pad of the finger. (Finger works for me because I'm usually just out of the shower or after a face cleansing and then onto the makeup stage, so my hands are in clean mode still.)


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 21, 2014)

lol @ sun goobers.

Freckles are cute. Don't cover em up! I mean...unless you want to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 21, 2014)

@@MissJexie Thanks so much! I'm going to try the double layering and see if it works!!! If not, I'll try and conserve the product. I'm a disaster though, and I always end up with messy packaging.

@@blinded I just checked out the Canadian Tire and their regular prices are more than the pink box! I am definitely going to have to monitor my flyer for sales, because I think I need one of those in my life.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if memebox do a banana Memebox if we will get the Tony moly bananas


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wonder if memebox do a banana Memebox if we will get the Tony moly bananas


I saw those on BNK. I'm a little sad I didn't see the msooner, because I would have given my friend an "apples &amp; bananas" themed christmas present.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I saw those on BNK. I'm a little sad I didn't see the msooner, because I would have given my friend an "apples &amp; bananas" themed christmas present.


I don't think they were a few days ago


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I wonder if memebox do a banana Memebox if we will get the Tony moly bananas


The should do a fruit basket and also a zoo box lol. All the pandas, bunnies, snail, etc.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I saw those on BNK. I'm a little sad I didn't see the msooner, because I would have given my friend an "apples &amp; bananas" themed christmas present.


@JaneGeorge is right on--they're so new that when I checked in at my local TonyMoly store they didn't have them--they hoped they would be in in early January.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 21, 2014)

Lol I just got so excited when I saw banana then looked at them. They weren't there six days ago for sure

@ so jealous the U.S. has Tony moly stores


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> @@UberClaire The boxes haven't left Korea yet. At least this is what the ladies who ordered expressed said.


I just checked again and the reference number still isn't showing up in the system. I'm thinking that we will be lucky to get the Mask box spoilers before Christmas and I doubt that K-Beauty Wrap Up will arrive before xmas, at this rate.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

Jane George said:


> @ so jealous the U.S. has Tony moly stores


We didn't up until 6 months ago, so I'll cross my fingers for TM-UK to happen soon!

EDIT: OMG!!! I forgot to tell you all!!! There's a THE YEON store in NYC NOW!!!!!! And they have the whole Hallabong line and a bunch of other products from nice Korean brands. I'm hoping to visit on one of my days off! There's a new Holika Holika, too. And a new TonyMoly.

btw the reason the prices are so high in the US shop for the "known brand" stuff like Club Clio and Skinfood is because the companies set minimum prices--so Memebox isn't setting those prices just because they want to. I think that whole thing might be related to these brands wanting to advance in the US (physical shops + ending up in Memeboxes + ending up in the US shops) and sell their products to people who don't even care much about kbeauty--except at full retail prices. hmm


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazing!!!! @ Where is the Yeon store located?!!!!

I just did some lightening fast super googling and couldn't find anything!


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> We didn't up until 6 months ago, so I'll cross my fingers for TM-UK to happen soon!
> 
> EDIT: OMG!!! I forgot to tell you all!!! There's a THE YEON store in NYC NOW!!!!!! And they have the whole Hallabong line and a bunch of other products from nice Korean brands. I'm hoping to visit on one of my days off! There's a new Holika Holika, too. And a new TonyMoly.
> 
> btw the reason the prices are so high in the US shop for the "known brand" stuff like Club Clio and Skinfood is because the companies set minimum prices--so Memebox isn't setting those prices just because they want to. I think that whole thing might be related to these brands wanting to advance in the US (physical shops + ending up in Memeboxes + ending up in the US shops) and sell their products to people who don't even care much about kbeauty--except at full retail prices. hmm


OMG. You have to come back and tell us about the prices for the yeon store! So jealous!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Amazing!!!! @ Where is the Yeon store located?!!!!
> 
> I just did some lightening fast super googling and couldn't find anything!


Here's the Reddit thread about it. It's in Flushing where the old Face Shop used to be located--one block over from Roosevelt.

I'm hoping that The Yeon's US advance means more of their Hallabong line in Memeboxes. WANT.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 21, 2014)

@ I have to agree about pricing. I think people forget there is NOWHERE to get these brands at a respectable price in the US. And I can't blame them for not wanting to compete against themselves. Tons of these brands want to test the market and see how well they do, surely come of them may open stores in the US.

But more importantly...What are the other products in the Hallabong line?! So far we have the sunscreen, the toner and the serum. What else do we have to look forward to?!

Must. Collect. Them. All.


----------



## Fae (Dec 21, 2014)

the hallabong line is lovely! I have the toner &amp; I love it! Would love to see more of the brand! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, they may sell The Yeon stuff in the US memestore but not sure about boxes as they will still be sent from South Korea won't they...at least the global ones will anyway.

Received the The Yeon sherbet orange from TesterKorea and its got the same fantastic smell as the serum - though haven't tried it in any depth yet (other than putting a wee bit on the back of my hand).

Will be ages before they open any Korean branded stores in the UK no doubt (and even then, it'll be down in London only initially - which may as well be the other side of the world for all I have access to that!). Still, we can dream...


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Here's the Reddit thread about it. It's in Flushing where the old Face Shop used to be located--one block over from Roosevelt.
> 
> I'm hoping that The Yeon's US advance means more of their Hallabong line in Memeboxes. WANT.


Thank you!!!

And yes, I hope that means much more Hallabong in Memeboxes.

On a side note, I tried the Cleomee Donkey Milk / Oil face masks from the Memeshop last night.

It was AMAZING!

I highly reco them for anyone who needs mega moisture and wants a baby butt soft face.

Now all we need are some free global shipping codes!

What is up with that?

Where did they go?!!!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> And yes, I hope that means much more Hallabong in Memeboxes.
> 
> ...


Urgh--yes, we could really use a shipping code for the global shop, yikes. I actually bought some products from the global shop when the VIP free shipping code was offered last month.

LOL--I'm still freaked out about the donkey oil, so I'm thinking that I'll "subcurate" a box of barnyard skincare (pig collagen + donkey oil + whatever else seems right) for the fanshop or a giveaway. The Lassiel egg sleeping pack would be PERFECT, but I refuse to give that up for the sake of perfect curation. I'm glad to hear that the donkey oil is amazing--I keep hearing great stuff about it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2014)

Barnyard box is hysterical. @

I had the same fear/ gross out factor re: Donkey oil. But I forced myself to take the plunge and I just LOVE what it does to my skin. It feels so nourishing and soothing. And now of course I have it all rationalized, so I no longer have an issue with it.

Quite the contrary...as I currently want to get my hands on more and more Cleomee products!

I had a similar initial fear of Syn-ake products btw. I know it's not real snake venom, just a peptide that "mimics" the real thing, but still. I have a massive fear of snakes. To the point I once got freaked out by my python purse. LOL . True story.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> On a side note, I tried the Cleomee Donkey Milk / Oil face masks from the Memeshop last night.
> 
> It was AMAZING!
> 
> I highly reco them for anyone who needs mega moisture and wants a baby butt soft face.


Very happy to hear this! I was so disappointed that the Donkey Oil literally smelled like donkey ass, unless I got a bad batch and everyone else's smelled lovely, because I was super excited about this brand as a hole.


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Very happy to hear this! I was so disappointed that* the Donkey Oil literally smelled like donkey ass*, unless I got a bad batch and everyone else's smelled lovely, because I was super excited about this brand as a hole.


LOLS!!! I thought it was just me, but I thought the Donkey Oil mist we got in OMG3 smelled kinda barnyard-y. I wasn't sure if it was just psychological because I knew it had donkey oil in it, or if it really smelled that way. Ha, glad to know I'm not the only one. Maybe we'll have better luck with the masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2014)

MemeJunkie said:


> Very happy to hear this! I was so disappointed that the Donkey Oil literally smelled like donkey ass, unless I got a bad batch and everyone else's smelled lovely, because I was super excited about this brand as a hole.


Yes. I think you will really like these masks.

They do make your skin feel a bit "oily"  (in a great way actually) after you take off the mask.

But the rest of the serum will sink in about another 30 minutes or so.

So it's not a quick mask.

But really pampering and totally worth it.

That smell sounds horrible!

Was it a bad batch?

That's a shame, because it sounds like the type of treatment your skin would drink up.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Barnyard box is hysterical. @
> 
> I had the same fear/ gross out factor re: Donkey oil. But I forced myself to take the plunge and I just LOVE what it does to my skin. It feels so nourishing and soothing. And now of course I have it all rationalized, so I no longer have an issue with it.
> 
> ...


Hmm--I may need to break my barnyard box up and use that oil on my legs then--this winter is causing some painfully dry skin!

Syn-ake: SAME! LOLOLOL

This is the craziest thing and I thought I'd never say it, but...I think I want to buy Meme makeup more than the k-wrap up box. Once I tried more I was impressed. To the point that I just bought a metallic board for above my makeup table so I can put magnets on the backs of all of the pots I've bought and will end up buying and stick them there for easier grabbing. Memebox absolutely bungled the release of the Meme products because they're actually good and a real value. Like...$3 eyeliner? Get on me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 21, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Hmm--I may need to break my barnyard box up and use that oil on my legs then--this winter is causing some painfully dry skin!
> 
> Syn-ake: SAME! LOLOLOL


Donkey oil would probably be awesome on legs.

It's all about the oil!

In the spirit of Chanukah, maybe this oil will ward off dryness for 8 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillymakeupgirl (Dec 21, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> And yes, I hope that means much more Hallabong in Memeboxes.
> 
> ...


I keep trying to use the donkey oil, but I'm not sure about it! Not a fan of the smell. Smells like raisins to me. Lol.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

The only thing I'm truly terrified of are jellyfish (like, hyperventilating panic attack at the aquarium terror)  - so I'm betting that jellyfish will be the new snails.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 21, 2014)

sillymakeupgirl said:


> I keep trying to use the donkey oil, but I'm not sure about it! Not a fan of the smell. Smells like raisins to me. Lol.


I will smell it again. I definitely didn't get raisins the first go around but I'm willing to open my mind....


----------



## sam356 (Dec 21, 2014)

I tried the donkey oil and its great for dry, itchy skin. To me, it smells like perfume mixed with cooking oil lol


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

TreatChoself said:


> The only thing I'm truly terrified of are jellyfish (like, hyperventilating panic attack at the aquarium terror)  - so I'm betting that jellyfish will be the new snails.


send zee jellies to me!!  haha

I am dying to try out a jellyfish extract mask


----------



## cfisher (Dec 21, 2014)

biancardi said:


> send zee jellies to me!!  haha
> 
> I am dying to try out a jellyfish extract mask


I just skipped to the last page trying to catch up....

And as soon as I read jellyfish mask....I started FLIPPING OUT.

I start squealing with delight, searching for some news of a jellyfish mask showing up in a Memebox.

Why hasn't Memebox included the ones from Pure Smile yet?


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 21, 2014)

I haven't used any products with donkey oil yet but from what I have surmised from reading the last several posts it is the new mood ring equivalent (that was popular in the '70s). Depending on your mood it will smell like donkey ass, raisins, or perfume mixed with cooking oil...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 21, 2014)

@@cfisher I love that you are up for anything skincare wise


----------



## cfisher (Dec 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@cfisher I love that you are up for anything skincare wise


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 21, 2014)

I like the smell! Its warm and slightly powdery.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 21, 2014)

@@cfisher omg that made me laugh! Next time I use a sheet mask I'm going to imagine a slimy jelly fish on my face or octopus tenticles wrapped around my head


----------



## cfisher (Dec 21, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> @@cfisher omg that made me laugh! Next time I use a sheet mask I'm going to imagine a slimy jelly fish on my face or octopus tenticles wrapped around my head


Seriously, that OMG box needed such a better curation. But whoever wrote that description should do descriptions more often.

And hydrogel masks are so much more fun when I use them now.

You have to try and imagine it.

.....Seriously, Memespies. Clearly some of us are desperate for the weirder stuff.  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 21, 2014)

I remember when they came out with the OMG box with that description and I found that Pure Smile made a bunch of weird and wacky ingredient facial sheet masks, including the jellyfish one.  I have no idea why they cannot come out with an OMG MASKS edition.


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

OMG I WAS KIDDING - JELLYFISH PRODUCTS ARE A THING?????

RUNS FLAILING FROM THIS THREAD AND ITS HORRIBLE JELLYFISH LOVERS


----------



## TreatChoself (Dec 21, 2014)

On second thought, do they kill they jellyfish to make the masks? If so, I AM IN.

I hate those f$%^&amp;rs. Any commercial use for them would be an excellent thing.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Think the Korean warehouse must be struggling as got about 5 boxes sitting at ready to ship but not gone out yet so zero chance of seeing them this year then...oh well, January unboxings here I come!

Pony 2 palette is released today so that'll probably be the only advent release as its a"biggie". Hoping for a couple of boxes the other 2 days though..,

And my garden bundle had left the depot in Edinburgh so should be here today at some point!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Think the Korean warehouse must be struggling as got about 5 boxes sitting at ready to ship but not gone out yet so zero chance of seeing them this year then...oh well, January unboxings here I come!
> 
> Pony 2 palette is released today so that'll probably be the only advent release as its a"biggie". Hoping for a couple of boxes the other 2 days though..,
> 
> And my garden bundle had left the depot in Edinburgh so should be here today at some point!


Actually Pony Palette is released tomorrow - on the 23rd.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 22, 2014)

SPOILER: Winter Essential Masks electronic info card


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SPOILER: Winter Essential Masks electronic info card


I think I like it. Should I get it now, do you think it's good value?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think I like it. Should I get it now, do you think it's good value?


I think it is.



Spoiler



One product, the Rire Patting Water, is sold for about $15 on the Memebox Korea site--add a 10% handling fee and shipping, and that alone is just about the price of the box ($23). It's a rock solid, well-done mask box imo.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's what I thought. And I really wanted to try this kind of product. So I'm getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 22, 2014)

I like the mask box, not super high value but I'll use everything and it's stuff I can use up fairly quickly which I like! Good variety of things too!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Actually Pony Palette is released tomorrow - on the 23rd.


Oops, you're right. In that case, hoping for a box release today and one on the 24th as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

UNFFF YES SO happy with this box!



Spoiler



Love me some patting water and I love sheet masks. I'm also happy to see the smaller container one-time-use masks because I NEVER end up using an entire huge jar of a mask. The little ones are much more my speed. This is a classic mask box. I'm digging it!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

I just bought mine, used -$3 code and 4 points and got it for $22,99 which is an OK price for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Oops, you're right. In that case, hoping for a box release today and one on the 24th as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep, I hope to see some nice boxes too, but I'm not sure I have enough confidence in Memebox at the moment to buy them without seeing the spoilers first.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

I'd really like to see what's in the wrap-up #2 box (given its a present from my little girl). The mask box looks ok - though another product to be used before the end of next year included I see (Oct 2015 so not too bad).


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 22, 2014)

Are they planning a Boxing Day sale? Based on their fb post just now.

 
MEMEBOX




feeling excited
5 mins ·

Who knows what Boxing Day is??


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

And a spoiler for Wrap-up #2 (and not a CPM2 leftover either lol!). Hope the rest of the box is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 22, 2014)

crazysweet said:


> Are they planning a Boxing Day sale? Based on their fb post just now.
> 
> MEMEBOX feeling excited
> 
> ...


hahahahah once I saw that I laughed so hard--it's the perfect day for a mega sale!!! lolololol


----------



## ellabella10 (Dec 22, 2014)

We have boxing day in Australia - its 26/12/14 and its when all the big sales start usually.

Those that aren't shopping are recovering from a hangover on the lounge watching the cricket lol


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't want the expensive item in the winter essentials box... and the rest of the items just add up to the value of the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not a great deal for me...and I was about to buy it, before I see the spoilers!


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

I think those Boxing Day Deals might be restocks...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Given someone said they'd taken the free shipping away from a lot of items, it'll likely be a $5 sale with free shipping for the more expensive items (that will be reduced by a few dollars). They've still to send out the last restocks so not sure if there will be more as they did the big one at the start of the advent and wouldn't let people cancel boxes they'd purchased so wouldn't think there would be much left...

I'm guessing they'll reduce CPM2 box to $10 though!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Dec 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> And a spoiler for Wrap-up #2 (and not a CPM2 leftover either lol!). Hope the rest of the box is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hahaha we can never be too sure! I like the spoiler item and am happy they listened and gave us a spoiler.

I do think for certain they will include an eye cream/ anti-wrinkle in there. Not sure what the rest is...


----------



## starry101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well lots of countries do boxing day, except the US. So if Memebox does a US store sale on boxing day, I'm going to laugh at them pretty hard then go subscribe to Beautuque that's releasing the same day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Dec 22, 2014)

K-Beauty Wrap Up 2 Info Card


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

So not interested


----------



## sam356 (Dec 22, 2014)

How come the goat milk set has 3 type of cleansers/soap? That's just way too many for one box.


----------



## starry101 (Dec 22, 2014)

You get a random one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam356 (Dec 22, 2014)

@@starry101 oh lol, that makes sense. I guess I'm still half asleep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok...its not a bad box and at least its all new products (for me anyway). The expiry dates seem to be alright (one in 2016) so daughter will be happy and will no doubt want to try the clay mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

They've also shipped a few boxes that were restocks. Won't arrive before Christmas as coming snail mail but at least they are on their way now.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SPOILER: Winter Essential Masks electronic info card


OMG I forgive memebox for the electronic card thing....The mask box IS BACK!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

Ten days on no reply about brush.... Seriously annoyed


----------



## sayswhoo (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SPOILER: Winter Essential Masks electronic info card


Thank you so much for this! You had me at patting water...with points and a code it came out to $22.99 shipped. Yay can't wait to get this box now! 
Garden of Eden was the last themed box I bought back in October. This mask box is definitely bringing back the mememagic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Ten days on no reply about brush.... Seriously annoyed


That's poor right enough. Have you tried posting something on Facebook about it? Sometimes if companies see bad publicity they respond quickly (though with memebox...probably not). Worth a try though if you haven't already tried that route?


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

They delete on facebook tbh... Might email again in new year... Fighting off illness atm

Have just tried instagram.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

@janegeorge hope you're feeling better soon and can enjoy Christmas

Really hope the online info cards aren't a permanent change as I don't have access to a printer and there's no way I'd remember how to use the products without the little card! I don't have the Milkydress info (its no longer on the website that I could find anyway) so would be lost if they removed the info cards after say a few weeks.

Waiting for Luckybox #12 spoilers too...(and delivery of Garden...been in the van since 6am and still not here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @janegeorge hope you're feeling better soon and can enjoy Christmas
> 
> Really hope the online info cards aren't a permanent change as I don't have access to a printer and there's no way I'd remember how to use the products without the little card! I don't have the Milkydress info (its no longer on the website that I could find anyway) so would be lost if they removed the info cards after say a few weeks.
> 
> Waiting for Luckybox #12 spoilers too...(and delivery of Garden...been in the van since 6am and still not here yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


email them to let them know you don't like the online info cards.  I have been everytime I get a box that doesn't have a card.

I don't know if this will make them change, but the more complaints about it, maybe they will get a clue that it isn't what people want!  I have a printer and I hate them


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

My DHL has come as late as seven at times.

As for my illness I probably won't be but at least beany isn't ill this year.

I like the cards too tbh as I can reference them again and like you I have no printer


----------



## veritazy (Dec 22, 2014)

I like both printed/ computer form. Printed: so that I can reference back easily without computer access. Electronic card: so that I can easily link/ screen cap for a blog post.

I think its the paperless era, but then Memebxo could have made it greener by using alternative reusable box packaging and reseal-able bubble wrap envelopes. I realized this when I recycled a huge pink pile of bubble wraps lately... :/


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Knowing my luck, the driver will arrive after I've left to collect Kirsty from the nursery and I'll have a card through the door. Last time he arrived at about 3pm so fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to be able to print some bits and bobs off at my work but I don't have a desk now (only a laptop) which makes printing anything off difficult...not good when I'm training and need packs for delegates! I do have a home printer but the ink cartridges dried up and I've not managed to get it working again despite buying new cartridges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> think I might try and get a cheapy one in the sales as I only need black rather than the full colour experience.

Can sympathise with illness - was off work from July until November myself (and earlier in the year following knee surgery) so hoping 2015 is a healthier year. One of the reasons I got into Memebox was to spend some pamper time on me as I'd been neglecting myself (looking after daughter / working etc) and my body said "hell no, enough!" I'm still a complete novice with all the steps but do enjoy getting the pink boxes delivered....though don't think my postman would agree lol!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

veritazy said:


> I like both printed/ computer form. Printed: so that I can reference back easily without computer access. Electronic card: so that I can easily link/ screen cap for a blog post.
> 
> I think its the paperless era, but then Memebxo could have made it greener by using alternative reusable box packaging and reseal-able bubble wrap envelopes*. I realized this when I recycled a huge pink pile of bubble wraps lately... :/ *


I am now saving those for my trades and swaps.  They are nice &amp; thick and sturdy.   I am a firm believer of reusing mailers if I can.


----------



## blinded (Dec 22, 2014)

I am probably one of the few that actually prefers the electronic cards. I keep losing track of the paper ones. I also usually end up googling or reading blogs when I can't remember how to use a product or what the benefits of them are. So other than when I first open the box, I don't care if I don't have a physical copy.


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 22, 2014)

Stella A said:


> I haven't used any products with donkey oil yet but from what I have surmised from reading the last several posts it is the new mood ring equivalent (that was popular in the '70s). Depending on your mood it will smell like donkey ass, raisins, or perfume mixed with cooking oil...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I actualy really like the smell of it. I thought it smelled very pleasant and didn't notice an ass smell.  :lol:


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

I honestly think they do the online cards because they don't have time to print them with the new releases shipping so early. I would definitely contact them and let them know how you feel about them though.

I dislike them because not only do they make them more difficult to do reviews, but like everyone else, when I pull out a product and want to refresh my memory on what it does/how to use it, I like to pull the card out. 

I also think that if they're using the "quality over quantity" excuse for less box releases, they should be planning these far enough in advance where a card can be printed for them.

I'm sure they save money not having to print them, but it's very useful, especially when you're gifting boxes. You want the receiver to be able to open the box and read about everything in it, not have to go to a computer and look it up lol. And yea...if I gift my grandmother a box, she's definitely not going to have any idea how to look use anything, never mind learn how to use a computer to read the info card lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Totally not related - but condolences to the families who have lost loved ones in Glasgow George Square today - bin lorry lost control and travelled approximately 300m along a pavement and crashed into the Millenium Hotel near the train station. Reports of 6 dead and more injured. Driver been taken to hospital as thought to have been taken ill at the wheel. Sky News are being utterly insensitive and probing eyewitness for details of who was hit - people that are obviously traumatised.

Second major incident for Glasgow at this time of year Clutha Bar Helicopter incident last year)

Sorry, know its not related but tragedy for all involved.


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> SPOILER: Winter Essential Masks electronic info card


Do you get



Spoiler



four of the LASSIE’EL Raspberry Age Defying Yogurt Massage Masks, or just one? The picture is confusing since it shows four and the card doesn't mention "randomly selected from," but the card only says one.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 22, 2014)

UberClaire said:


> Do you get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think just one. Maybe they're all the same hence no need for selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Dec 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> I think just one. Maybe they're all the same hence no need for selection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Right, but don't they usually only show multiple products on the card if you either get multiple or it's a random selection between several choices? Like the



Spoiler



INOFACE Real Natural Pulp Essence Sheet Masks -- they show the four different kinds in the picture, but you only get one. They show them all to show the possible options. With the yogurt masks, there's only one option, so why would they show multiple in the picture if we only get one? Then again, it's Memebox -- nothing seems to make sense.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 22, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> Urgh--yes, we could really use a shipping code for the global shop, yikes. I actually bought some products from the global shop when the VIP free shipping code was offered last month.
> 
> LOL--I'm still freaked out about the donkey oil, so I'm thinking that I'll "subcurate" a box of barnyard skincare (pig collagen + donkey oil + whatever else seems right) for the fanshop or a giveaway. The Lassiel egg sleeping pack would be PERFECT, but I refuse to give that up for the sake of perfect curation. I'm glad to hear that the donkey oil is amazing--I keep hearing great stuff about it!


 didnt someone say in their blog that the oil is derived from the milk? So its not quite as offputting if that helps..


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

I think it might be just one as well as as the product page does state each one of these is 12 g


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

Cool. Got a reply on Instagram and they are working on resolving my issue


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cool. Got a reply on Instagram and they are working on resolving my issue


Oh that's great to hear. Hopefully they'll resolve it pretty quickly for you.

Still waiting on DHL guy but at least its on its way (received a text).

Wonder what today's advent will bring..

(@skynews coverage on the Glasgow crash disgusting - asked a witness to describe exactly what she saw..when she said there a baby in a pram and kids but didnt want to say any more, they badgered her over and over to describe the scene. She was clearly traumatised but they didnt care...angry at their behaviour as so insensitive and callous!).


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Boxing Day Special #1

0 Review(s) | Be the first to review

We know Boxing Day doesn't officially start until one day after Christmas, but we couldn't wait to give our Memebox fans an early

K-Beauty treat!

Rev up your beauty for the upcoming holidays, and prep for the new year with the first of a series of Boxing Day Special Boxes. Here, you’ll find a collection of our top K-Beauty selects, proven to be the best time and time again, so that you can be your most beautiful you NOW!

P.S. This box does not contain any product from CutiePieMarzia Box #2! However, you might see some favorite repeat products from our previous Memeboxes.

*Please Note: All Boxing Day Special #1 purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.

[shipping starts Dec 30th]

Please choose a shipping option below. The price that you see here after you choose your delivery method is the final price. Now, you can choose your favorite shipping method per individual box purchased in your order.

$23 plus shipping

So, looks like there will be a few boxes released...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 22, 2014)

Bahahahahaha the no cpm 2 repeats disclaimer!!  So sad it's come to this!!!

(if I wasn't at work, I'd be rolling on the floor kicking my feet in the air like cartoons.  This is HILARIOUS to me!)


----------



## theori3 (Dec 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> didnt someone say in their blog that the oil is derived from the milk? So its not quite as offputting if that helps..


I think the oil is derived from fat, not the milk. Can't find much info about it online, though.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 22, 2014)

Box contains repeats.  In other words, warehouse clearance?

And how bad is it that they have to say no CPM2 repeats!  OMG


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

At this point, I'm not convinced, it reads like a warehouse clearance box..OK, maybe no CPM2 items but how many other items from recent boxes will they throw in? Also sounds like make-up perhaps...hmmm. Will leave it a day or so I think. If it sells out, not meant to be.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

I quite like the appletox on my feet tbh.... Wouldn't mind it going on sale again... Or the serum


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 22, 2014)

Hahaha a No CPM2 disclaimer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So funny! 

It's box #1, does that mean there's a box #2 too?

Not getting it, the last few boxes is not interesting at all. Not risking it anymore.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I quite like the appletox on my feet tbh.... Wouldn't mind it going on sale again... Or the serum


I've literally 8 bottles of the serum so really don't need any more lol. Also got quite a few apples as well. I think I'll wait for the boxes I've got coming from the  restocks. I might get one of the Boxing Day boxes but will see what they release on the 24th and Boxing Day first I think. Its not like I need any more products lol!!


----------



## Elsie Marely (Dec 22, 2014)

I really don't need anymore products, so I'm going to hold off for right now. I may change my mind after payday on friday. I doubt it will be sold out by then.


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 22, 2014)

I think today's items are the Boxing Day box #1 and Holika Holika sets for USA. 

The Holika x2 aqua fantasy toner is so cute! I got one when Sasa had free shipping. Can't wait to have it in my hands! It was cheaper than what Memebox is selling it for though.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally got my garden box and the mask has expired so complaint email has been sent. I've got a photo ready to go (as no doubt they'll ask for one). Also complained about the shara shara magic cream as smelled it again and its definitely not "right". I'm not even going to put it on my feet - its going in the bucket instead. The Insobeau (from the pumpkin box) and AHC miracle cream (from the Black Friday) box I'm using at the moment but mentioned them in the email too (re: short expiry dates). Will see what that say....


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 22, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Bahahahahaha the no cpm 2 repeats disclaimer!!  So sad it's come to this!!!
> 
> (if I wasn't at work, I'd be rolling on the floor kicking my feet in the air like cartoons.  This is HILARIOUS to me!)


Beyond LOLs.

That disclaimer made my day.

I can "feed" off of that comment for weeks...it is THAT FUNNY


----------



## sam356 (Dec 22, 2014)

My benton set just arrived! I got the Soapberry bubble cleanser as my gift. I haven't tried it before, so I hope it turns out to be a good cleanser. My milkydress value set and black friday 5 should arrive today as well. So excited!

I just pray I don't have a bee allergy either. I put a little bit of the benton essence on my hand and it feels okay. I will wait an hour or so and see if I have some kind of reaction.


----------



## jmen (Dec 22, 2014)

Boxing Day with no repeats; still sounds like clearance items.  Am sure you noticed the no returns, exchanges line.   I'll pass probably until next year with the hope the problems get cleared out as well.  However, in the grand scheme of world events, this pales.  If only there could be peace on earth. . .I wish everyone happiness and wellness and the ability to live well (after all it is the best revenge).


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

I can understand the no returns/exchanges as I am sure they have a bunch of new subscribers and they don't quite understand this concept.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

As far as I know you've never been able to return cosmetics (in the UK anyway) unless the item was damaged in some way. Ditto with underwear and swimwear. Buyer remorse wasn't accepted as a valid reason.

Wish they'd release a spoiler for Luckybox #12 as well. Really nervous that it contains clearance items. Think they'll have to put something on any "newnewbox" saying there are no repeats / expired products / close to expiry items etc...


----------



## veritazy (Dec 22, 2014)

jmen said:


> Boxing Day with no repeats; still sounds like clearance items.  Am sure you noticed the no returns, exchanges line.   I'll pass probably until next year with the hope the problems get cleared out as well.  However, in the grand scheme of world events, this pales.  If only there could be peace on earth. . .I wish everyone happiness and wellness and the ability to live well (after all it is the best revenge).


Those are some deep, wise words.

I am extremely tempted with the possibility of it truly being the 'best steal of the year' but a coin always have a flipside...



Alidolly said:


> Wish they'd release a spoiler for Luckybox #12 as well. Really nervous that it contains clearance items.


But LBs has always been a box for repeats. It's just a matter of good or bad repeats.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

@Alidolly  I think it is because there are some customers that get so angry that they want a refund on a box that is "disappointing" to them.  There is this one person who posts regularly on FB - she is so negative all the time, with her "I want this, I want that, restock this, gimme me that" comments.   I am sure that there are many more like her out there.

I get upset over expired dates and close to expired dates.  I don't care for it when memebox has messed up on a theme, but I am a "regular" memeboxer now, so I kinda expect it (sad, but true).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

sam356 said:


> My benton set just arrived! I got the Soapberry bubble cleanser as my gift. I haven't tried it before, so I hope it turns out to be a good cleanser. My milkydress value set and black friday 5 should arrive today as well. So excited!
> 
> I just pray I don't have a bee allergy either. I put a little bit of the benton essence on my hand and it feels okay. I will wait an hour or so and see if I have some kind of reaction.


I really liked the Soapberry foam. I have used one bottle up and have another in stash.

I was also nervous about the bee venom but luckily it's good for my skin. I also tried it for a day on my hand and arm just to be safe.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 22, 2014)

@@veritazy - I'm praying for good repeats but resigned to getting shoddy ones (says a lot about Memebox at the moment)

Love the holika holika wine sleeping pack - how cute is that wine barrel! Pity its US only as I'd be tempted to buy just for the packaging (sad or what!). Would have made a perfect present for a wine buff but too late for Christmas unfortunately. Off to see if testerkorea has it any cheaper...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@veritazy - I'm praying for good repeats but resigned to getting shoddy ones (says a lot about Memebox at the moment)
> 
> Love the holika holika wine sleeping pack - how cute is that wine barrel! Pity its US only as I'd be tempted to buy just for the packaging (sad or what!). Would have made a perfect present for a wine buff but too late for Christmas unfortunately. Off to see if testerkorea has it any cheaper...



I purchased mine at BNK.   That sleeping pack should have been in the wine box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

Got mine at BNK too. $11.69 atm

How on earth do Memebox have rrp at $26


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 22, 2014)

I nearly croaked at that disclaimer! ROFL!


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 22, 2014)

How long does memeshop take to ship out orders because I bought the winter mask box and lady kin mangchee cream the box has been shipped but not the cream? Really like the winter mask box so pleased I ordered it. Thanks for spoilers


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2014)

Apparently I won a Memebox eyeliner in their Instagram contest. Has anyone tried them? Are they any good?


----------



## Butterflylion (Dec 22, 2014)

Bought the holika holika red wine sleep pack on ebay cheap because I missed the wine&amp; cheese box,


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 22, 2014)

@@Butterflylion Yep mine leaked, but at least it was contained to its own box (didn't soak through the box or on other products)


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 22, 2014)

@@Butterflylion Yes mine leaked as well. But only the cardboard box got trashed.

I didn't bother to email them about it, because it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 22, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Apparently I won a Memebox eyeliner in their Instagram contest. Has anyone tried them? Are they any good?


@@MissJexie has tried them


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone with a missing Tea Tree box heard anything from Customer Service? I emailed yesterday and heard nothing all day today, although I don't have high expectations after Jane said she had to wait ten days or something for a CS response.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 22, 2014)

Into eleventh day now... No reply.

Good luck though. Some are luckier than me


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 22, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Has anyone with a missing Tea Tree box heard anything from Customer Service? I emailed yesterday and heard nothing all day today, although I don't have high expectations after Jane said she had to wait ten days or something for a CS response.


Mine finally showed up today! There's still hope!


----------



## theori3 (Dec 22, 2014)

I got a response from CS today about my missing shop order. They weren't able to figure out what happened to it with USPS, and have issued a refund.


----------



## raindrop (Dec 22, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Has anyone with a missing Tea Tree box heard anything from Customer Service? I emailed yesterday and heard nothing all day today, although I don't have high expectations after Jane said she had to wait ten days or something for a CS response.


I heard back today - they asked me wait 1 more week. I believe they told saffyra the same thing about a week ago. Hopefully if it doesn't move by next week, they'll actually start helping us!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 22, 2014)

I just wanted to add another number to the missing Tea Tree boxes. I'm in the USA, and my box is not showing any transportation since Dec. 9. I have the " Origin Post is preparing shipment" notice as the last known tracking, and this is a USPS function. 

OTOH, I did finally get my Dirty Gal and Hair Care boxes- very late. Happy to see them.  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 22, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> Apparently I won a Memebox eyeliner in their Instagram contest. Has anyone tried them? Are they any good?


Ugh I LOVE it!

I got the Jade color as a thank you gift for doing a Haul of Fame sale, and it glides on like butter, is beautifully pigmented, and has pretty good staying power.

I've talked to a few girls about this but, the "I'm" Makeup line is actually...good?!

It's weird to say because I usually hate most korean makeup and I hate to admit that memebox's over-the-top releases are actually quality!

I've heard only good things about the Mememasks as well as the makeup. So much so that I'm actually considering making a rather large order including some blushes and lip products after the holidays. I really want to do a decent review of some of the stuff so people know that it's all actually good!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 22, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I've talked to a few girls about this but, the "I'm" Makeup line is actually...good?!


I'm SO tempted by the eyeliner. $3 each for 5 colors? And it's smooth and good??? I really like the duo eyeshadows I bought on super sale a week or two ago. The price is really crazy.

There's one product that Memebox needs to make for sure that would change the game: primer. Good, cheap eyeshadow primer, wow. And in a squeeze tube. And with different color/metal options. mmm Now that I think just about anyone could get excited about. UD primers aren't cheap and I don't love the Etude House primer or packaging (a lot of wasted product).


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 22, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I heard back today - they asked me wait 1 more week. I believe they told saffyra the same thing about a week ago. Hopefully if it doesn't move by next week, they'll actually start helping us!


I would prefer to see my box show up but if it doesn't I hope they help us!



GirlyGirlie said:


> I just wanted to add another number to the missing Tea Tree boxes. I'm in the USA, and my box is not showing any transportation since Dec. 9. I have the " Origin Post is preparing shipment" notice as the last known tracking, and this is a USPS function.
> 
> OTOH, I did finally get my Dirty Gal and Hair Care boxes- very late. Happy to see them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Your box is showing something for Dec 9th? The rest of us who have the missing box all seem to have been on a flight from Korea on Nov 28th with no updates since. That's weird yours isn't updating either.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been out of town for like a week and there's literally 100 new pages of this thread. I'm guessing a lot of it is box spoilers and discussion of the 12 days "promotions". I saw a few pages about CPM and grav3yardgirl collabs coming soon. Anything else?

Did Memebox address the Golden Ticket 1st place disaster?


----------



## avarier (Dec 23, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> Has anyone with a missing Tea Tree box heard anything from Customer Service? I emailed yesterday and heard nothing all day today, although I don't have high expectations after Jane said she had to wait ten days or something for a CS response.


Mine hasn't updated status since Nov 28. It's not even in the US.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 23, 2014)

Someone up thread said they liked their Winter Mask box.  Is there spoilers or pics of its contents anywhere so I can decide if I need to order it?


----------



## theori3 (Dec 23, 2014)

The last update for my Tea Tree was on 11/29. No sign of it showing up in the US yet.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 23, 2014)

cmelliott said:


> Someone up thread said they liked their Winter Mask box.  Is there spoilers or pics of its contents anywhere so I can decide if I need to order it?


@ There's a digital contents card on their website: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/winter-essential-masks


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 23, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @ There's a digital contents card on their website: http://us.memebox.com/info-card/winter-essential-masks


Ooo I like the winter mask box! Although I have about 100 Puresmile jewerly jelly..


----------



## veritazy (Dec 23, 2014)

So I'll be off elsewhere and who knows how the internet will be at rented apartments.....I will take this opportunity to wish you ladies here a Merry, Merry Christmas!~  :wizard:  (in advance)

It won't be a white one here this year...sob. And it's awfully cold in Europe atm. I'll treat myself to some mulled wine or hot choc tomorrow.

Hopefully I can stay around in case awesome boxes pop up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Train is at 12pm tmr, and I hope my postman would miraculously show up with my restock boxes and swaps before I leave~  :hehe:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 23, 2014)

Have a lovely Christmas @veritazy.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

@@veritazy - have a fabulous Christmas and may Santa Meme bring new boxes of delight next year (with few repeats / near expiry date products) to all...


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 23, 2014)

@@veritazy Lots of joy and Merry Christmas. And a New Fabulous Year in Memeland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW: Is it really that cold at your place right now?! It's been +7 and sunny here today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't look like Christmas at all in fact...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm probably going to regret asking this, but can someone let me know exactly where donkey oil comes from as I've found info on donkey milk but not the oil. The one YouTube vid I found that mentions Cleomee sort of hinted (as I don't know Korean or Chinese so could only guess) where the oil was from - it showed the donkey being milked and the guy splashing that on hie face (as well as putting something else there too...I'll not elaborate). Can PM me if don't want to add to public forum and would be appreciated before I open the bottle I've got.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Dec 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ok, I'm probably going to regret asking this, but can someone let me know exactly where donkey oil comes from as I've found info on donkey milk but not the oil. The one YouTube vid I found that mentions Cleomee sort of hinted (as I don't know Korean or Chinese so could only guess) where the oil was from - it showed the donkey being milked and the guy splashing that on hie face (as well as putting something else there too...I'll not elaborate). Can PM me if don't want to add to public forum and would be appreciated before I open the bottle I've got.
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't seen anyone post any definitive info about this here or on Facebook (and I've spent far too long trying to find the answer). I think I watched the same video as you, and it does make it seem like the oil does not come from the milk...


----------



## veritazy (Dec 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> @@veritazy - have a fabulous Christmas and may Santa Meme bring new boxes of delight next year (with few repeats / near expiry date products) to all...


lol don't give them ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a blast, ladies. *packs*

@@Jane George to you, little monster and family too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Paulina PS its around 3 degrees today but feels like-3 for sure...was windy and all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So much dread..


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 23, 2014)

Have a good one, @@veritazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My Brighten and Correct is out for delivery today!  Can't wait to get my hands around that one.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

theori3 said:


> I haven't seen anyone post any definitive info about this here or on Facebook (and I've spent far too long trying to find the answer). I think I watched the same video as you, and it does make it seem like the oil does not come from the milk...


Yes...that's what I thought too. Kind of makes me a wee bit uncomfortable. Milk I can cope with, not so much the oil and I'd not want to put it on my face that's for sure.

Would love to try the Holika Holika Prime Youth Birds nest gold leaf cream though but its £35 on Ebay (and not any cheaper elsewhere). Packaging has me sold lol!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 23, 2014)

Ohh my winter masks box is downstairs right now. I should go get it. But the mail room is in such disarray right now that I'm superstitious about going down to find out it's not there! hahahah That happened to my new popup tabletop photo studio yesterday--only one person can seem to locate my stuff! ahhahah


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Just heard back from memebox re: expired facemask in Garden of Eden box. They said that "some boxes" unfortunately contained masks that had expired as they had been sent out before they noticed this was the case. They're crediting my account with 2 memepoints. They didnt say anything about the Shara Shara cream though.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 23, 2014)

lol still no reply here.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 23, 2014)

Just got an email from Memebox apologizing for the expired Panda Eye Mask in the Garden box.  They have awarded me 2 points!  Which would be great... but I never ordered the Garden box?

Then... I get a 2nd email saying "oopsie" (that is what they wrote, I kid you not).  Previous email was not meant for me, but they wanted to apologize about a misunderstanding about the Lassie'el Lipstick Card in my Oh! My Lips box.  I only get one randomly chosen color and not six different colors.  Which is again great... but I haven't received my box yet.  It got on a plane headed for the U.S. 12/10 and has gone MIA ever since.  My other boxes that were shipped out later are being tracked properly and are out for delivery.  Oh well, guess I'll just have to be a patient penguin and wait.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 23, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> Just got an email from Memebox apologizing for the expired Panda Eye Mask in the Garden box.  They have awarded me 2 points!  Which would be great... but I never ordered the Garden box?
> 
> Then... I get a 2nd email saying "oopsie" (that is what they wrote, I kid you not).  Previous email was not meant for me, but they wanted to apologize about a misunderstanding about the Lassie'el Lipstick Card in my Oh! My Lips box.  I only get one randomly chosen color and not six different colors.  Which is again great... but I haven't received my box yet.  It got on a plane headed for the U.S. 12/10 and has gone MIA ever since.  My other boxes that were shipped out later are being tracked properly and are out for delivery.  Oh well, guess I'll just have to be a patient penguin and wait.


that email on the oh my lips was bullshit. 

There are 6 colors in the box.  Not one.  What happened is that people got duplicate colors (I got 2 lucid oranges and was missing  Oriental red) and they are now stating that they are all randomly selected - so they can cover their behinds over the duplicate cards.   But the vendor doesn't market them that way and even the memecard states SIX DIFFERENT COLORS

I wrote them an email stating that what they said is untrue.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Just heard back from memebox re: expired facemask in Garden of Eden box. They said that "some boxes" unfortunately contained masks that had expired as they had been sent out before they noticed this was the case. They're crediting my account with 2 memepoints. They didnt say anything about the Shara Shara cream though.


I got that email too!  Although in my case it was a mistake.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I wouldn't mind getting a point or three thrown my way for the Shara Shara balm though.  I realize it hasn't technically expired yet, but that product is rancid!!


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> But the vendor doesn't market them that way and even the memecard states SIX DIFFERENT COLORS
> 
> I wrote them an email stating that what they said is untrue.


@@biancardi  That is so odd that people ended up with duplicates then!  Any thoughts as to what you think happened to cause the problem?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 23, 2014)

have you ladies emailed them on the shara shara cream?  I got 4 points for the green seed oil balm that was in the next best thing in skin care


----------



## biancardi (Dec 23, 2014)

bluebottle said:


> @@biancardi  That is so odd that people ended up with duplicates then!  Any thoughts as to what you think happened to cause the problem?


I think it is a vendor mess up.  Some people did get different colors, but a lot didn't.  Memebox probably got these for free from the vendor and they won't complain to the vendor about it and they won't give out points either for some reason.

the vendor messed it up in their production line and Memebox is just going to lie about it.

it isn't the dup lip cards.  It is the LYING.  Just state the vendor had a production issue, there are duplicated colors and so sorry for that - here is 1 point.

or don't even give me a point.  Just don't LIE about it.   It isn't as if people can't look this stuff up and find out that they are lying about it.


----------



## Fae (Dec 23, 2014)

i received my anni box today! It is a really sad box... I think it's the worst I received uptodate! I have enough product, so I'll stay away for a while! (Unless an amazing value set or spoiled box appears)

Merry Christmas, @@veritazy

I hope you have a lovely one! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> have you ladies emailed them on the shara shara cream? I got 4 points for the green seed oil balm that was in the next best thing in skin care


I've sent a reply to their email saying that i realise that errors do occur (re: the mask) but that I still have a Shara Shara cream that I cannot use so will see if they reply to that part...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Pony 2 now on the site - think that might be it for today though as cant see anything else at the moment that's been added.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 23, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I would prefer to see my box show up but if it doesn't I hope they help us!
> 
> Your box is showing something for Dec 9th? The rest of us who have the missing box all seem to have been on a flight from Korea on Nov 28th with no updates since. That's weird yours isn't updating either.


Actually, different tracking sites are showing different info on the box's whereabouts.

*Memebox's* tracking stops with this on 11/29  Last Tracking Value is | *Origin Post is Preparing Shipment, We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.*

*Aftership* gives me a date of 12/8 but I think it's just a " placeholder' type of date. Nothing has been scanned in, nothing has been received by the USPS.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 23, 2014)

@@biancardi   It was a minor error, but the email they send out addressing the issue(s) don't really help to improve their image any.  :\

And yes, I emailed them about the rancid Shara Shara balm and am still waiting on a response.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok..that was quick! Just had another email response saying they'll credit my account with 4 points for the "lipstick" (even though it was the cream!). Not complaining but will see if they do add the 6 points in the next day or so.


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 23, 2014)

@@Alidolly  Just got a reply from them too!  I'm wondering if they're on this thread right now, reading what we've written... if that's the case, thank you memespies!  Merry Xmas to you!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 23, 2014)

I have just emailed them again about screwing up my brush order... Hopefully I will get a reply this time


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> I have just emailed them again about screwing up my brush order... Hopefully I will get a reply this time


They definitely seem to be responding at the moment so hopefully they'll come back to you ASAP about your brush.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok folks - today's deals are on the Pony 2 palette

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-collection/pony-x-memebox-eyeshadow

Shipping $6.99 snail mail.

$39 for set plus blush, lip crayon and a brush. Only drawback -its a random choice so could get bright orange blusher. Wish we could pick the colours as would be tempted to give it a go...as it is, like the Pony 2 palette but going to wait and see what's on offer tomorrow and Boxing Day first. They also have a deal with the two palettes for $29.99 plus shipping which means the first one is half price. Pity there isn't free shipping....


----------



## Fae (Dec 23, 2014)

if there were free shipping I would pick it up! But 7 dollars for shipping a small palette? really? ^^


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 23, 2014)

I posted an awkwardly sideways photo of my Winter Essential Masks box in the spoilers. I'm giving this one a thumbs up.



Spoiler



My Rire patting water leaked a bit, but nothing crazy. I received two of the same type of mask, but I'm good with multiple of the "soothing" type. Big news: we do receive four of the Lassie'el blueberry yogurt packs!!! YAY!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 23, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> They definitely seem to be responding at the moment so hopefully they'll come back to you ASAP about your brush.


Still no reply


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 23, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Still no reply


Oh no...sorry that's the case. The person that responded to me didnt give their name either so no idea who is working today. I've not got the points added yet so its still not 100% resolved so I may need to chase them again but given the length of time you've been waiting for a response they should have at least acknowledged the mistake and said they would source you a replacement. Was there a price difference between the two brushes? If there is, they should refund the difference for their error if they can't get a replacement.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 23, 2014)

People with missing Tea Tree boxes - I got an email from Gwen today saying that she asked the logistics team to investigate my missing order. Hopefully they're looking into all of ours.


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 23, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I posted an awkwardly sideways photo of my Winter Essential Masks box in the spoilers. I'm giving this one a thumbs up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caved and ordered it today. Now gotta wait for snail mail.

On a side note, I think I'm getting Memeboxes for Christmas. There are 2 perfectly box shaped wrapped presents under the tree and they look like they could be Memeboxes. I kind of want to go and open them but I shall refrain myself from doing so until Christmas lol.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 23, 2014)

People with missing boxes, got my tea tree yesterday or the day before, but was ALSO missing Dirty Girl and Pumpkin, and a TesterKorea order, all of which had sat in LAX since December 10th,  dirty girl got delivered today and TesterKorea is about to be.  There is hope, I think a pallette got sat aside and forgotten about, they seem to be boxes that shipped around November 28thish for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 23, 2014)

I ordered the set of 5 of the Meme eyeliners, a Meme lipstick and lip crayon (and the Todak Todak pack), I really think the eye shadow set I've had for a week or so is pretty good quality and pretty colors, it doesn't unseat my Chocolate Bar Palette, Naked palettes or MegaPro, but they're solid products.  So I guess (although I feel bad supporting the stupid branded products with the ridiculous name scheme) I'm excited to see how good the other stuff is, the lippies are super pretty colors, same with the eyeliner set.  I need none of this, but I wants!! Only 2.33 out of pocket after a code, points and Paypal balance, yippee!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

Ive really loved the I'm Lipstick and I'm Lipcrayon that I've received.  I actually just ordered more colors, that's how much I like them.  And a blush.  And more eyeshadow...  Aaaand the Jade I'm Eyeliner...

I'm really surprised at the quality of the Memeproducts.  I was not expecting to love them this much.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> People with missing boxes, got my tea tree yesterday or the day before, but was ALSO missing Dirty Girl and Pumpkin, and a TesterKorea order, all of which had sat in LAX since December 10th,  dirty girl got delivered today and TesterKorea is about to be.  There is hope, I think a pallette got sat aside and forgotten about, they seem to be boxes that shipped around November 28thish for me.


Ohhhh!  Did your tea tree go out on the 28th, too?? Nothing is happening with mine but I'll be so thrilled if they show up.  I just don't want to deal with CS if I don't have to.


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 23, 2014)

It's a shame I cant find any memebox makeup reviews on YouTube, would love to see swatches before I cave


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 23, 2014)

The I'm crayon set is calling me but I'm not sure about the colours, sometimes it looks like three orange peachy shades and sometimes it doesn't depending on the photos


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 23, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I ordered the set of 5 of the Meme eyeliners, a Meme lipstick and lip crayon (and the Todak Todak pack), I really think the eye shadow set I've had for a week or so is pretty good quality and pretty colors, it doesn't unseat my Chocolate Bar Palette, Naked palettes or MegaPro, but they're solid products. So I guess (although I feel bad supporting the stupid branded products with the ridiculous name scheme) I'm excited to see how good the other stuff is.


I bought the eyeliner set when it was offered for the 12 Days of Christmas and I really like it. It's a bit moist upon application ( I totally know this is not the proper terminology but I'm a total makeup spaz) which I actually like but don't blink or it will be all over your lids. Perhaps this is normal for people that apply eye makeup on a daily basis, I wouldn't know. Once applying shadow (minimal base stuff for me if I'm feeling frisky) it's set and stays put all day. Someone asked when I swatched it initially if it could be removed easily. Last night I was exhausted and only used a cleansing tissue and it was fine. I think it reacts with your natural oils throughout the day and is much different when applied to the wrist. This stuff wouldn't come off for anything, even when scrubbing my skin raw, but that was on my wrist. Bottom line, even though I hate to admit it (again), I like these Meme Liners....even though I didn't want to.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
ETA: Not wanting to like Meme Cosmetic (ANTHING!) is really just my personal disappointment in not having the option to purchase (MANY) boxes every month. Totally missing that part of Meme(BOX)!!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 23, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> The I'm crayon set is calling me but I'm not sure about the colours, sometimes it looks like three orange peachy shades and sometimes it doesn't depending on the photo


@@Mahsa Here's my I'm Lipstick Spirited Red swatch:



Spoiler









It's got some glorious pigment. It's super smooth, hydrating and just plain gorgeous.  I got three more colors after trying this one.

I also have the Lip Crayon in Chloe and to me it's the same color as this Spirited Red.  Like exactly.  I take that back.  The crayon is more shiny, the lipstick is more matte but the colors are very very close.

Okay I just ran and swatch both of them next to eachother:



Spoiler








Whoops thats HUGE! sorry!  the one on the left is the Spirited Red Lipstick, the one on the right the Chloe LipCrayon.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 23, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Ohhhh! Did your tea tree go out on the 28th, too?? Nothing is happening with mine but I'll be so thrilled if they show up. I just don't want to deal with CS if I don't have to.


Yes it did, all of my missing packages were on the 28th and they never updated past the Origin Post is Preparing Shipment stage. They just showed up. Got 4 boxes and TK order today that were around the same timeframe and never updated either. I think they'll cone, they're just not updating! Which is irritating!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh @@Saffyra thank you for the swatches, they are so beautiful and so pigmented! Based on quality I definatly am interested I just hope to find some more good swatches to see the colour choices, oh I wish there was a purples set in their lip colour range I would devour that!


----------



## ceredonia (Dec 23, 2014)

For anyone who has a missing Etude House order like me from November, there may be hope:

"Dear customers,

 
Recently devliveries of lots of orders placed in November have been delayed very long because of seasonabl issue.
We had filed claims to Koreapost and USPS accordingly but we have not received final answeres yet.
(Koreapost is checking with USPS but for Standard International PAckage it takes quite long time)
 
We try our best to figure this issue out and make them right as soon as possible.
Please kindly wait a little bit more, meanwhile we will share with you updates from Koreapost/USPS.
 
Again we are very sorry for the inconvenience that you have experienced with ETUDE and look forward to your kind understanding."
 
I guess enough people finally emailed them like I did, haha.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Oh @@Saffyra thank you for the swatches, they are so beautiful and so pigmented! Based on quality I definatly am interested I just hope to find some more good swatches to see the colour choices, oh I wish there was a purples set in their lip colour range I would devour that!


I know!!!  I wanted the Bella LipCrayon but it doesn't come in any sets (except the full one which I didn't want because I don't want oranges).  Right now I'm kicking myself because I think I took this one out of my order when I was testing coupons and never put it back in! Nooo!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 24, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I know!!! I wanted the Bella LipCrayon but it doesn't come in any sets (except the full one which I didn't want because I don't want oranges). Right now I'm kicking myself because I think I took this one out of my order when I was testing coupons and never put it back in! Nooo!!


I ordered Bella today! So excited for it.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Wonder if they'll credit the 6 points later today - email said within 24 hours but nothing added to the 3 points I already have. Would be great to be able to use them if there is another couple of boxes releases on the 24th or Boxing Day!

Luckybox #12 should also ship today so won't arrive till next year. If anyone has express shipping, can they post the spoiler card when they get it please as would like to see what's in it. Hoping for some really nice repeated items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Santa almost ready to set off round the world - got one really excited 4 yr old singing Christmas songs....and Let it Go. I curse Idina Mendel and Disney for inflicting that on me at 6.30am!!!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 24, 2014)

I've ordered the lucky box with express shipping. I don't know when I'll get it with the holidays, but I'll be sure to keep you updated!


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 24, 2014)

@@Saffyra bella looks beautiful but the photo doesn't show it properly and it looks a little patchy on her lips that's ehy I really want YouTube swatches or swatches like the ones you did


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm either colourblind or CPM 2 has got the next new "outfit"...


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

I know - I was the same with Boxing Day 1 - will I, won't I so glad its gone ...though now I'll be kicking myself if its awesome.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I know - I was the same with Boxing Day 1 - will I, won't I so glad its gone ...though now I'll be kicking myself if its awesome.


Well... For once I'm confident there will be more good boxes coming in the next days. We just have to be patient (hmm...it's hard though). Guess it's because I've reached the point where I've got so many things still I really want to use first. And convinced it's still some kind of warehouse clearing with all those best of ones so one of the next boxes will have to be themed and full of new stuff. Then I'll definitely be tempted again!!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Oh @@Saffyra thank you for the swatches, they are so beautiful and so pigmented! Based on quality I definatly am interested I just hope to find some more good swatches to see the colour choices, oh I wish there was a purples set in their lip colour range I would devour that!


the bella is leans towards a deep magenta .  I will swatch it once the sun comes up.  It is not that dark red , imho, that memebox displays on their photos.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 24, 2014)

Christmas celebrations begin early in Poland so...

Have a very Merry Christmas everyone and let the New Year bring lots of great boxes to all of us!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Hopefully I've got this right

Wesołych Świąt


----------



## migasa (Dec 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hopefully I've got this right
> 
> Wesołych Świąt


Wesołych Świąt!!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 24, 2014)

Candycat2000 said:


> I'm either colourblind or CPM 2 has got the next new "outfit"...
> 
> And Boxing Day #1 sold out, thank god. So I can stop going back and forth whether to buy it or not!!


You're not colorblind.  The CPM2 box is on its 4th or 5th different picture.

Wonder if we'll get a massive restock (or any restock) today or tomorrow or the 26th?


----------



## avarier (Dec 24, 2014)

I asked memebox about my missing tea tree box, they told me to wait another week. lol.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Still not got my 6 points...have a feeling there will be another email being sent tonight...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 24, 2014)

2 emails no reply here


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 24, 2014)

(long random post is long and random)

Got Brighten and Correct yesterday.  Feeling very excited about this one.  Has anyone tried any of the products yet?  First thoughts?

Moving the Seatree Synake essence into my routine this week (from OMG2).  Patch tested with no acne issues, so moving to full face very soon.

I'm still _*loving *_the smell of the Vanpir Dark Repair Cream (I hope it isn't giving me closed comedones though.... at least it's not a full-on breakout?  /desperatejustifications ) _ Has anyone tried the sleeping mask yet_?  I purchased the cream (and matching hand cream) for my mom for Christmas, I can't wait for her to open them tomorrow (she's getting some sheet masks and other thingies too -- all wrapped up in a Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

Global 18 is shipping today, I believe.  I'm hoping for good things, the last few globals have been duds (to me).

Also hoping to hear if anyone has tried the Benenet Diamond Ampoule (sorry, not 100% on the name) from Wonder Woman yet.  I know, I know, "be the change"/"be the reviewer"...

And *Happy Holidays to All!!  *I'm in the US so it's Christmas Eve still.  Just a few more hours till I'm off work and can begin my weekend of lounging!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone! I am another who is glad the boxing day box is sold out since I couldn't decide! It sounded a lot like skincare and I'd rather some makeup instead I think!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone! I have some presents for my friends wrapped in memeboxes, and of course there are some sheet masks in there and some clay masks! I can't wait for them to open them!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Today the luckybox 12 and global 18 should have shipped as well! These are my last memeboxes for the time! I 'll get them in 2015! I want to give and receive some memelove!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Got a super excited 4 yr old singing Christmas songs who will be putting out some reindeer food in the back garden and cookies and a drink for Santa soon before she has her bath, story and bed so if I don't get the chance, hope everyone has a lovely Christmas and wishing health, wealth and happiness for 2015 (and some great Memeboxes!).

Hoping day 24 will be a good one (and that the 6 points are added before it goes live!!! Memespies if you're reading the board, please add soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Take care everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow...that was quick! Just checked account and now have 9 points to spend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you memespies and a very, very merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 24, 2014)

Also, may everyone's missing boxes show up this weekend and the missing EH orders too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I'm still _*loving *_the smell of the Vanpir Dark Repair Cream (I hope it isn't giving me closed comedones though.... at least it's not a full-on breakout?  /desperatejustifications ) _ Has anyone tried the sleeping mask yet_?  I purchased the cream (and matching hand cream) for my mom for Christmas, I can't wait for her to open them tomorrow (she's getting some sheet masks and other thingies too -- all wrapped up in a Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


I tried the Vanpir sleeping pack last night. It left my skin feeling soft and supple, but I *personally* wouldn't call it HG status. I'm also testing out the Missha snail sleeping pack and I like that one somewhat better. But it's still a good sleeping pack -- doesn't sit on the face to leave you uncomfortable all night, but also doesn't soak in completely so you have that protective moisture barrier. I did have to wash it off in the morning. I thought it smelled a tiny bit like spoiled milk but my SO didn't notice any sort of smell ("maybe kind of floral if I focus?"). Also, a little goes a long way! I used way too much (like maybe 3/4s of a teaspoon) and had to bring it down to my neck and decolletage.

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Ha ha! Cpm2 going to be reduced tonight and Boxing Day box 2 release...not on the site yet though


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Xmas eve and xmas day . Wesołych Świąt!!! To you all . I've finished for the day and fel asleep for over an hour . To night I may be on here catching up then back to work for a 10 hour Xmas day shift. Got to love people who go out to eat their Xmas dinners . Then I can finally say it's all over as I have the week off to relax . And go through all the memeboxed stacked up for December . Off for a bath now .


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone!!  :wizard:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy holidays all

Finally got a reply and they are saying that they have to speak to the warehouse about sending the right brush


----------



## bluebottle (Dec 24, 2014)

Boxing Day #2 box announced on the 12 days of xmas page... it's not available yet though.  

And here's wishing everyone a Merry Xmas!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Cpm2 reduced to.......

$19.99

Don't all rush at once everyone lol!!


----------



## drikajp (Dec 24, 2014)

CPM2 has free upgrade for express shipping too lol


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

New box has samples plus one full size product for $12 plus shipping....hmmm not sure...


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 24, 2014)

New box available:

[SIZE=medium]Boxing Day Special Box #2 is sure to be a delight![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]This super special box bursts with 10 deluxe miniatures and 1 full-sized item for only $12![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It's got everything from cleansing essentials, complexion-perfectors, and salon quality hair treatments that is sure to level up your beauty![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]P.S. This box does not contain any item that was featured in CutiePieMarzia 2.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]**Please Note: All Boxing Day Special #2 purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable. *[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*[shipping starts Dec 30th]*
Please choose a shipping option below. The price that you see here after you choose your delivery method is the final price. Now, you can choose your favorite shipping method per individual box purchased in your order.[/SIZE]


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 24, 2014)

The Best of 2014 products in the Global shop are nice and I would buy several of them but with out a free shipping code, it's not worth it. I put 1 $12 item in my cart and the shipping charge was $16.98.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Thought, why not...might be some nice samples that I can use on holiday as won a weekend in London for the family (plus £500 prepaid Visa card - whoohooo!) so can maybe pop a few in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Daughter in bed...operation Santa delivery begins in 2 hours as she should be asleep by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 24, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Thought, why not...might be some nice samples that I can use on holiday as won a weekend in London for the family (plus £500 prepaid Visa card - whoohooo!) so can maybe pop a few in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Daughter in bed...operation Santa delivery begins in 2 hours as she should be asleep by then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats! You must be on Santa's nice list!

So how small do you think the mini samples are in the new box?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Congrats! You must be on Santa's nice list!
> 
> So how small do you think the mini samples are in the new box?


Thanks - I'm hoping it'll be sample bottles (so 20ml instead of 50ml etc) and sachets perhaps. Even if the one full size item is $20-$40, it would be worth it. I've loads of large bottles / pots of creams / serums / ampoules / toners / cleansers etc so having small portable bottles would be nice. Especially if it really is deluxe products...(Holika Holika birds nest cream please - so want to try that one lol!!). Gives me a little treat box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Keeping my 9 points for Boxing Day...or beyond depending on what's released.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ah... wish it wasn't a box with samples. I'm not a sample person. I even just found 30 dollars in my purse lol! Maybe we'll get an awesome restock surprise in a day or two! I also would get one of the best of sets but too pricey with shipping and I was considering getting another CPM2 but not enough of a discount for me.


----------



## blinded (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahh, I'm torn. I finally picked up Petite Treasures from the post office and remembered again just how crappy it was. Even my husband, who normally pays no attention to what's in the boxes, said "Is that it?". Now they have a box of samples for $12. What to do....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have so many sample foils that I have to try and use....I will pass

I just wish they had free shipping on the slowganic cleansers...I would love to purchase a trio of them. I wonder if the pony free shipping at 50.00 still works?


----------



## blinded (Dec 24, 2014)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> (long random post is long and random)
> 
> Got Brighten and Correct yesterday.  Feeling very excited about this one.  Has anyone tried any of the products yet?  First thoughts?


I've been using the Ariul Detox mask and the Boscians Whitening Spot. I really like the Ariul product. I've been using it every other day as my morning cleanser and my face feels so smooth and bright afterwards. I find it makes my skin too tight if I use it everyday though. I've noticed no results with the boscians treatment. It's been about a week and nothing has happened. I've also patched tested the serum and ladykin cream on my arm. After christmas I'll try patch testing on my face. The ladykin must have an ingredient that provides physical whitening because it immediately adds a white cast to my skin.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm hoping that after all the complaints they've had over the last few weeks (CPM2 repeats, expiry date issues, 4 products in a box etc) that, even though they are samples, they will be for products that are really expensive / decedent in full size. Yes it's a gamble but its not a lot of money (compared to the first boxing day box which they've already said would contain repeats of some description) so will keep my fingers crossed. Hoping the full sized product is a good one too.

Edit - that'll be the Christmas drink setting in lol (spelling mistake!)


----------



## Fae (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll pass on the new box, as I rarey use samples!

Merry Christmas, everyone! ^o^


----------



## Mimimaro (Dec 24, 2014)

What are the chances they will include those Blithe patting water sample packs in the new box? I'm trying to think of potential samples we've seen in past boxes being in it. I can already imagine that small hair thing might be in it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 24, 2014)

im not buying the new box ,bought the others in the 12 days of christmas deals ,but to me this screams memebox mini boxes of old ,which in all fairness were good boxes , i don't think it will be foils, in the mini boxes we got 30ml and 60 ml,and things which is basically what the description for this box reads,if this helps,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 24, 2014)

A lot of UK sales started today and whoops I overindulged so won't be buying the new box


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, that's the presents all set up, Santa has had a walnut whip, glass of juice and some fruit shapes (for energy). Rudolf has taken most of the carrot and the reindeer food is decorating the back garden (and will be food for the birds tomorrow morning). Dog thankfully isn't interested in the packages (he hasn't found his one yet lol) so think we're ready for the 5.40am wake up call lol!

On that note.. Good Night all and hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas wherever you may be in the world

Slainte!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 24, 2014)

Isn't "deluxe miniatures" a bit of an oxymoron?  Not tempted in the least by the new box, which is a good thing.

Now, off to put the turkey in the oven.  Merry Christmas, everybody!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally got Apple mojito, lb11, dirty gal and pumpkin and my TesterKorea order today! I'm in heaven except lb 11, it's pretty meh. I guess I had forgotten. My TesterKorea order is HUGE, and all for 96.00 shipped! Wheee!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 24, 2014)

And Happy Holidays to you all, whatever you celebrate I hope it's beautiful!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 24, 2014)

lol just got special codes for money off shop us and for the memebox branded stuff.... Lol I am british and have no interest in that stuff


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 24, 2014)

I am a bit confused with the sample box. I had a look at previous boxes and the herbal shampoo 50ml in hair salon appears as full size but there is a 250 ml bottle of the same shampoo in green food cosmetics, right? I would say that the 50 ml is a travel size/deluxe sample but apparently, according to the cards is not.

But the 50 ml moisturiser in the green food cosmetics IS a sample size...

What is a deluxe sample according to memebox?


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 24, 2014)

Jane George said:


> lol just got special codes for money off shop us and for the memebox branded stuff.... Lol I am british and have no interest in that stuff


I saw that email as well and I thought it was a joke... If anyone is interested I have the following vip codes I am not going to use (pm for the code as there is a limit on the number of times you can use it):

*25**%* OFF on any full-priced item* from Shop USA (limit 2x use): 

2. *20% OFF* on any full-priced XO MEMEBOX item**  (limit 1x use): 

* Excludes XO Memebox items and value sets. Code will not work if cart includes non-discountable items. 

** Excludes value sets and discounted items.

1. *10% OFF* International Shop orders above $150 (limit 2x use)

2. *10% OFF* SHOP USA orders above $50 (limit 4x use)

3. *15% OFF* XO MEMEBOX orders above $50 (limit 5x use)


----------



## crazysweet (Dec 24, 2014)

The new email is an absolute joke.
 

question for those who got the Brighten &amp; Correct box.



Spoiler



What is the expiry date on your Withme White Perfection cream?? Mine says 201_ 0715. Just my luck the year doesn't get stamped properly. Thanks!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 24, 2014)

So Boxing Day Special #2 sold out!  Wow, that was quick!  I'm wondering if the "no CPM2 items" disclaimer contributed to this box selling out...  I think memebox just stumbled upon a new marketing strategy (2 for 2 so far).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 24, 2014)

One second I see the box, I press click to add it in my cart and then sold out... I think it's the price and I liked the idea that I would have 11 different items to try!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 24, 2014)

@@Alex Z. Yeah, I completely agree that the combination of 11 products and low box price point makes for an attractive box offering. What are the odds that memebox is testing the waters for a possible monthly subscription service?


----------



## blinded (Dec 24, 2014)

I decided not to get it. I don't think the box will be full of foil samples, and their old mini boxes weren't too bad. I just don't seem to use samples for some reason. I just hoard them. I also don't trust the "full size" item description. It could be one mask. For $12 I have no doubt it's going to be something like that.


----------



## avarier (Dec 25, 2014)

happy holidays everybody! :hugs3:


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy holiday!

Fyi- according to UPS, Lucky Box 12 weighs 0.6 kg


----------



## Jane George (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy Christmas all... I got one present from hubby.. An orange


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry for being off-topic, but just want to inform that TesterKorea is hosting 30% off Brands Sale (which is almost everything in their store)

and

Merry christmas everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you have a good one this year! &lt;3


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Daughter was up at 6.20 but pretended to be asleep so she's gone back to bed. Pity her dad is snoring so no chance of me getting back to sleep. Why do men do that!?!

Yet another VIP email that's a waste of time. C'mon memebox, what about your international customers and offering them 25% off stuff in the global store or free shipping or something?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Ok, just checked and the 20% voucher can be used for the new Pony palette (single one) so works out about £14.50 for those in the UK or just under $22 including shipping which isn't bad. So anyone wanting to try the pony palette can get it a wee bit cheaper (not quite free shipping but nearly).


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 25, 2014)

Boxing Day Box #3 is out.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 25, 2014)

Stella A said:


> What are the odds that memebox is testing the waters for a possible monthly subscription service?


If the samples are really deluxe, then I wouldn't mind such a subscription! Birchbox has similar price and contains only 5. 10 would be great! I am curious about this box now!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 25, 2014)

@@detroitjewel 0.6 kg, is that a light box? How much usually do the boxes weigh?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 25, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Boxing Day Box #3 is out.


Given its not got the disclaimer - does that mean its got CPM2 leftovers?!


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 25, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Given its not got the disclaimer - does that mean its got CPM2 leftovers?!


I want to buy this box but there was disclaimer for box #1 and #2, so why not for #3? I won't risk it, I don't want any cpm2 products.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 25, 2014)

That's what I thought too. I've already got 3 Revecen purple things and 3 lip crayons, I do not want any more of those thanks.

Will see what the actual Boxing Day brings...though have a feeling it'll be more of the same - box 4 and 5 perhaps. Sort of Black Friday repeated. I'd like themed boxes again...even if its just a vague Wintercare box or New Year, New You. These Boxing Day boxes just make me think - clear out of old stock. I've bought #2 as I can use the samples.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Dec 25, 2014)

I went for it and ordered today's box! With the description saying the best known brands internationally, hoping there are some good items.

Hope all of you are having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't trust Memebox's "best known brands internationally" tag line after their bloggers pick box, best of boxes, etc.   The Boxing Day boxes are still too vague in their description  - at least with the christmas ones and thanksgiving, they actually had a theme.

anyway.... for the rest of us


----------



## juless231 (Dec 25, 2014)

Ya, very true lol. I still have a good feeling about this one! I'm happy with the K beauty wrapup I have on the way so hopeful for this one.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas all!

I was about to pick up the new Boxing Day box because they added a CPM2 disclaimer and mentioned makeup. Instead, I placed an order at TesterKorea instead because I was desperate for a Clio Lipnicure and Memebox doesn't want to sell it to me, or any other international consumers.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 25, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> I was about to pick up the new Boxing Day box because they added a CPM2 disclaimer and mentioned makeup. Instead, I placed an order at TesterKorea instead because I was desperate for a Clio Lipnicure and Memebox doesn't want to sell it to me, or any other international consumers.


Lol - they must have read my comment about CPM2 leftovers...So, thanks for that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> think I'll hold off though till tomorrow and see what comes out then...if its still around then I might be tempted but if not, there will be new boxes hopefully in the new year.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 25, 2014)

for those interested, here is the bella lip crayon from the I'm lip crayon collection


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 25, 2014)

@alexZ. I have no idea, this is only my 4th box! It seems to be a decent mid size? Can anybody decipher the luckybox weight at 0.6 kg ?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 25, 2014)

biancardi said:


> for those interested, here is the bella lip crayon from the I'm lip crayon collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so happy I ordered this color, after seeing you and Saffyras swatches I'm stoked!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 25, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> @alexZ. I have no idea, this is only my 4th box! It seems to be a decent mid size? Can anybody decipher the luckybox weight at 0.6 kg ?


That's about 1.3lbs, or around 23-24oz. seems pretty dang light to me.
Edited cuz I can't do math.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Dec 25, 2014)

*Merry Christmas everyone! and for those already on the 26th.. happy Second Christmas day!!*

_We don't have boxing day here.. keeping the decor until the first of Jan!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_Also the dutch have a secret third Christmas day, we call it a relax day or we use that day to visit family who we couldn't visit etc on the first or second day._

_Sounds great ey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> feel free to celebrate the Second day of Christmas and the Third day of Christmas too_


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 25, 2014)

New box offering:


Last but not least, Memebox presents you with our final Boxing Day Special #4!

This lovely box offers 5 full-sized skin care and makeup products from the hottest K-beauty stores (like Skinfood and Tonymoly anyone?) for only $23!

Grab yours now, because Boxing Day Special boxes come in limited quantities only and we don't  want you to miss out!

P.S. This box does not contain any item that was featured in CutiePieMarzia 2. However, you might see some favorite repeat products from our previous Memeboxes


----------



## starry101 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hmm I think I will pass on this one. The repeat part worries me since I've already recieved 2 tonymoly sugar scrubs, I don't want a third  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 25, 2014)

nope, the boxing day ones are still vague.  Seriously, Memespies - put out the global boxes - 20-22 bundle and I will purchase it in a heartbeat!

I guess I just got too many memeboxes these past 2 weeks - from the October month - remember that last week?  every day, new boxes?  All coming in now.

been working on destashing...  I am would love some of our themed boxes in our suggestion thread....


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 25, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> @alexZ. I have no idea, this is only my 4th box! It seems to be a decent mid size? Can anybody decipher the luckybox weight at 0.6 kg ?


I weighed my 2 unopened box as a comparison,

F/W Natural Makeup weighs 313 grams

Luckybox #11 weighs 712 grams


----------



## sam356 (Dec 25, 2014)

Gogigirl said:


> I really liked the Soapberry foam. I have used one bottle up and have another in stash.
> 
> I was also nervous about the bee venom but luckily it's good for my skin. I also tried it for a day on my hand and arm just to be safe.


Thank you, I will try the cleanser soon! I also did some patch tests on my hand. So far, no reaction!


----------



## sam356 (Dec 25, 2014)

I think I'm going to wait before I purchase the boxing day specials. I'm still waiting to see if there is going to be another restock...maybe before the new year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope everyone is having a great holiday so far!


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a little late to the party, a crazy amount of catering orders plus 2 days of family, but stopping by to say Happy Holidays! Hoping you all had a lovely time with friends and family.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

@@rubymoon thanks for that information! Its helpful fuel for my curiosity


----------



## rubymoon (Dec 26, 2014)

I really love my Memebox cards and although the Electronic Info Card made it easier to blog with, I still need something I can touch and read without searching through my computer.

So if anyone is interested, I made a printable Info Card for the Winter Essential Masks.



Spoiler



It is in PDF format and printable on 15cm x 15cm paper/card (same size as Memebox's cards)

http://www.filedropper.com/wintermask_1


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Boxing Day (or St Stephens Day), Second Day or any other name from around the world - that's the nice thing about here, its a global meeting place!

Hope everyone had a lovely Christamas / Yule and Santa visited rather than Krampus!

Bit disappointed with today's release given they had hyped Boxing Day as being some sort of amazing deal..granted they might do something else later on today but I seriously doubt it. I can't see there being further restocks either given the big one at the start if the month so think the next release might be Monday at the earliest - perhaps a New Year box (would love to have seen a Hogmaney Box as us Scots know how to parteeee! Lol).

Not tempted by box 4 in the slightest. 5 products that are likely repeats, no thanks. #3 sounds marginally better but might just wait till next year..

Get my 4D Toosowong brush today (present from my folks). At last I can use all those foaming cleansers properly - whoooohoooo!

Very foggy where I am - no snow either (boo!)


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 26, 2014)

rubymoon said:


> I weighed my 2 unopened box as a comparison,
> 
> F/W Natural Makeup weighs 313 grams
> 
> Luckybox #11 weighs 712 grams


Luckybox 11 had 3 full size big bottles and 3 small size items one of which was make up. I have a bad feeling for luckybox 12 that is lighter than 11... more make-up and small bits?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh well, that's solved that issue..box #3 now sold out. Going to wait till next year and hopefully new stock and themed boxes again.


----------



## sam356 (Dec 26, 2014)

There's a recipe by nature and another value set up on the site.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't even know what boxing day was. Had to google. it.

I'm nervous about lucky box #12.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 26, 2014)

I completely forgot I also bought Global #18. How do you guys check the shipment weights of the boxes? Is it through DHL, UPS, USPS or something else? Canada Post likes to give bare-bones information.

I've got the Recipe By Nature bundle in my cart, but I'm finding it very difficult to pull the trigger. I think I have reached my Memebox saturation point. The only thing I'm really lusting after is the Goddess Cream.



biancardi said:


> nope, the boxing day ones are still vague.  Seriously, Memespies - put out the global boxes - 20-22 bundle and I will purchase it in a heartbeat!


This is probably the only thing I will buy from Memebox in the next few month, if they decide to release the boxes as a bundle.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

I think there's a lot of us on here that have a serious case of Memeoverload so until they release really well curated boxes (with a couple of spoilers thrown in), purchases will be few and far between. VIP status now isn't really worth having (globally anyway...and even the US offers aren't great). There are more and more companies offering better prices and international shipping and the likes of Beauteque now offering subscription (and one off) bags with Korean Beauty products so Memebox will need to up their game in order to compete. They may have been one of the first companies offering these products but they won't be the last and in order to grow, they need to ensure they offer consistently good boxes...coz if they don't, some other company will.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans the weight is declared on the ups tracking info. I'm not sure how to find it on any other service.

My luckybox is out for delivery. I'll keep you all updated on the spoiler thread!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 26, 2014)

It looks like Memebox just sent notices to fans living in India, Denmark, and Hungary that they're not going to ship there as of 15 January. I'm not surprised by this, but really sad to see it happen. Anyone else receive the dreaded email? sigh


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> It looks like Memebox just sent notices to fans living in India, Denmark, and Hungary that they're not going to ship there as of 15 January. I'm not surprised by this, but really sad to see it happen. Anyone else receive the dreaded email? sigh


Wow, that is terrible! Did they give any reasons as to why they are ceasing shipping to those countries?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2014)

I just got this mail from Memebox:

-----------

Dear customer,

We regret to inform you that due to ongoing customs and shipment issues, we will no longer be able to ship to Denmark as of January 15th.

We know this is very disappointing, and we will continue to work to find solutions to international customs issues to get to a resolution. However, at this current time, we are unable to provide an adequate level of service for shipments to Denmark and must discontinue service with no further orders taken after January 15th.

Please note that for accounts with points, the points will still be useable until January 15th and for shipping to other serviced countries thereafter. For those accounts with more than the standard 3 points from sign-up (as of December 26, 2014), we will also be providing a cashout method via paypal (which may include applicable fees). Please email us at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Thank you and sorry for the inconvenience that this may cause.

------------

I didn't know there were any problems with customs in my country. Luckily I have memeoverload if not I would be sad. I hope that they get it fixed so I can buy again sometime in the new year.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh my, now I'm starting to seriously worry if I should expect "no more shipping to Poland" email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I'm very sorry that some countries get excluded again...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 26, 2014)

I suspected that something was up when Memebox said outright that they wouldn't issue gift cards this year. The newer box listings now have labels showing that they ship globally--like the shop items. Boxes that sold out a long time ago and weren't restocked don't have that label, so I think it was added consciously (and not as a result of someone flipping a switch and being forced by the programming to label everything, even things that don't need a label at this point like boxes). I'm wondering if the next change will be certain boxes shipping only in the US from SF.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

Lucky #12 pics up in spoilers!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Lucky #12 pics up in spoilers!


Thanks! Not got a lot to say about it - Its not a bad box, bit boring but not terrible either.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree, lb12 was ehhh, but at least not too bad. Also, wasn't global 18 supposed to come out the same time too?


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

kbabe said:


> I agree, lb12 was ehhh, but at least not too bad. Also, wasn't global 18 supposed to come out the same time too?


That went out on the 24th Dec so depends on individual countries postal service (UK has no deliveries on Boxing Day)


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 26, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Lucky #12 pics up in spoilers!


I like it.



Spoiler



I'm obsessed with those pigments. As long as I get a different color than the one in my Tinkerbell box, I'll be happy!


----------



## bubblecakes (Dec 26, 2014)

i like this box since i only have 1 item from this box and it's the tonymoly bcdation all master


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm pleased with it. It isn't mind blowing but its perfect for a memebox toddler like myself. I was hoping for a good box to round out my skincare routine after receiving dirty gal and Cleopatra. It succeeded at that!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

For me its 3 repeats, 3 new but will likely be able to use all the products so in that respect, its OK.

Really hope they release an awesome end of year superbox....out with the old and in with the new baby!! (so, all new products that are fantastic).

Also would love a Valentine's Day box (for my birthday) so it'll arrive on or around that date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> to include some really cute items (so you say awhhh when u see them) or another birthday box...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 26, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> I suspected that something was up when Memebox said outright that they wouldn't issue gift cards this year. The newer box listings now have labels showing that they ship globally--like the shop items. Boxes that sold out a long time ago and weren't restocked don't have that label, so I think it was added consciously (and not as a result of someone flipping a switch and being forced by the programming to label everything, even things that don't need a label at this point like boxes). I'm wondering if the next change will be certain boxes shipping only in the US from SF.


I hope not.  I am not interested in USA curated boxes.   A bunch of tonymoly crap


----------



## biancardi (Dec 26, 2014)

I just discovered another use for those cooling creams that are for your legs (global 16 box &amp; another box had the emu leg cooling massage cream).

I hurt my hand last night.  Could hear something "snap" (tendons or something), so I have minor hand pain.  I ran out of my bengay so I figured, hey just try this as it is a cooling product that really numbs up my legs!!  I massaged it into my hand and it has that icy-heat that I love so  much.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 26, 2014)

@@biancardi my mom uses it on her arthritic knees


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 26, 2014)

LB12 has five repeats for me, but they're all things I like so it's A-OK!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm sooooo behind, but I can't be bothered to catch up. What did I miss, Ladies? Anything good?

And I'm sure it's been discussed, but I seriously can not stop laughing at the new boxes having comments about no CP2 leftovers. 

How sad that it's reached this point.

Whatever happened to CP4, anyways?  :lol:

And I hope my fellow Memeboxers had a lovely holiday.  :wub:


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 26, 2014)

I've added a link for Global #18 in spoilers - its not my photo or post but was on Instagram.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 26, 2014)

I am really sorry that memebox will stop shipping in certain countries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope there is a way around any problems they have... I also noticed the shipping globally under each box... I am already jealous of special usa shop offers, I don't want to see usa fans getting more boxes than the rest of us (and I say it a nice way!) !!! Isn't there enough memelove for everyone?!?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't think any of us want boxes being shipped from the US.

The quality (and value) is going to drop drastically if they do that. 

And the "brand" focus worries me as well.

I think most of us are just crossing our fingers that all of this behind the scenes stuff is just because of the Memeshop and USA Exclusives shops going through changes. 

However, doing brand type boxes ( similar to their current "value sets") that just ship within the US would make sense. Since those bring in an entirely different type of customer, and also bring in some major profits.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 27, 2014)

Just popping in to say hello to all my favorite ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday for those of you who celebrate! I've had a crazy few days- super busy visiting family and trying to keep up with my blog so I don't get too far behind! LOL

I bought the boxing day box (who knows what number it was at this point...way too many of them in my opinion lol) that had the "deluxe miniatures." To me, deluxe mini's doesn't mean "foil packets" so I'm down. $12 is pretty much the only thing I can afford after Christmas LOL I like deluxe samples because I like to try stuff and not have giant full size items everywhere. I have enough of those as it is. At this stage in the game, I'm more interested in deluxe samples so that I can try stuff and then buy full sizes of the stuff I like. I've got enough full size skincare to get me through my entire life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm off to continue cleaning my room even though it's 3am...way too much work!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 27, 2014)

Quick update - Boxing Day box number 4 now sold out too. Only a few old boxes left #17, CPM2 (which will be there till the end of time...).

Only bought the samples box and Pony palette using the VIP code as saved $5 or so. Will see what the new year brings.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 27, 2014)

@@MissJexie hey happy holidays to you too! I wanted to get the sample box but it sold out after I woke up lol. I didn't buy it immediately because I didn't need those hair or makeup samples. Hopefully its good.

@@Alidolly oh wow! Thats really quick. People must have been thirsty. I'll save up points for legit themed box. Expecting a New Years Collection #1 and #2 soon lol. It has been the common trend since Thanksgiving. But the quality hasn't been like before... :/


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 27, 2014)

@@veritazy agree - most of the recent boxes seem to be repeats and old stock. If they do release New Year boxes, I'd want it to say "all new stock for the new year" as I'd likely wait for new themes boxes too otherwise.

They've obviously still got loads of CPM2 boxes which they should just reduce to $12 and get rid of them. $19 isn't a big enough price drop. Breaking them up might give them a slightly bigger profit margin ($8 for the appletox / serum and a couple of dollars for the other item). Actually tried the eye shadow yesterday (blue palette) and it wasn't bad tbh. I've got the browns and pinks to though so only missing the purples lol!

I'm not in a mad rush for new boxes so can wait till something I really fancy comes along...unless they decide to stop shipping to the UK next..could be their way of streamlining to US and China only lol!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 27, 2014)

That's just mean... I see 40% off sale then notice us only grrr


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 27, 2014)

Jane George said:


> That's just mean... I see 40% off sale then notice us only grrr


No....that's just typical. They always forget the global folk.

S'ok...nothing I want or need anyway. I've a whole body shop advent calendar worth of stuff (and Tesco one too). My MIL gave me some Champany's products as well...I'm drowning in lotions, potions and creams.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Dec 27, 2014)

i bought the pony palette using vip code, saved 5,4 $! I always wear shimmery eyeshadow, the palette will be put to good use! ^^


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 27, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> They've obviously still got loads of CPM2 boxes which they should just reduce to $12 and get rid of them. $19 isn't a big enough price drop. Breaking them up might give them a slightly bigger profit margin ($8 for the appletox / serum and a couple of dollars for the other item). Actually tried the eye shadow yesterday (blue palette) and it wasn't bad tbh. I've got the browns and pinks to though so only missing the purples lol!


I've got to say, the SharaShara shadows have really impressed me. I keep it in my emergency makeup bag in my purse and now I find myself reaching for the little trio even when it isn't an 'emergency'.


----------



## jmen (Dec 27, 2014)

USPS has had my Black Friday #5 box sitting in NY since 12/19 with no updated info --UNTIL I put in an email update request.  All of a sudden I get an update it is on the move.  Meanwhile the Christmas Glam box arrived yesterday after sitting in NY since 12/22 and again no update.  There is hope that the BF5 box will arrive next week.   It gets tiresome wishing my boxes would arrive.  (Wishing don't make it so.) 

MB's new no ship policy to Hungary and other destinations -- I presume was prompted by customs issues.  Perhaps if the neon pink wrapper sans the large font Memebox was in a brown rapper -- I know boring as boring can be, but the idea is to blend in and sail through customs without raising the red or pink flag being waved in front of a bull.  I know some luxury houses do the abbreviations not to skirt customs necessarily but to cut down on theft.  I mean if you saw Hermes or Chanel on a shipping label, wouldn't that be like saying hey postal peeps there is something very nice inside this package.  

Am at least happy to see the spoilers on the boxes I have ordered and are between here and there, so thank you ladies for posting them!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 27, 2014)

My BF5 is still somewhere . Ordered same time as 4 shipped the same day yet 4 arrived just before Christmas and no sign of 5 as it still says somewhere. Tbh I'm not thrilled with the boxes and they were for gifts secret Santa s so I suplemented one box and just bought online for another in the sales . Yet boxes ordered afterwards also snail mail arrived sooner. Roll on new beauty boxes kicking in . I'm waiting for all my Asian Korean Japanese snacks boxes to be delivered as only my January abcdeat box has arrived as of yet


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone remember if Memebox added Global #19 as a single box yet??


----------



## Theblondeangel (Dec 27, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Anyone remember if Memebox added Global #19 as a single box yet??


No they haven't yet. Looking to order the single myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

Am I allowed to ask questions regarding products received in boxes in this thread or is there another more suitable thread?

I need help putting together a care package for a friend with my excess Memebox stuff and want to make sure that I'm providing items that are more likely to be suited to her but all of the info cards basically say the same thing for all moisturisers/cleansers so I was hoping people had first hand info they could give.


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Am I allowed to ask questions regarding products received in boxes in this thread or is there another more suitable thread?
> 
> I need help putting together a care package for a friend with my excess Memebox stuff and want to make sure that I'm providing items that are more likely to be suited to her but all of the info cards basically say the same thing for all moisturisers/cleansers so I was hoping people had first hand info they could give.


You can try this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/?fromsearch=1


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

So, do we think think there will be any further boxes released in 2014? And will they include new products or old - that is the big question!

Hoping Empress and the restocks I ordered arrive next week. Wonder if they'll put up the info cards for the Boxing Day boxes since they are sold out now and you can't cancel, no reason not to..as would love to see what they contain. Really hoping gamble on the mini box pays off...

House Internet connection fried (on mobile 3G signal). Hope its fixable!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> So, do we think think there will be any further boxes released in 2014? And will they include new products or old - that is the big question!
> 
> Hoping Empress and the restocks I ordered arrive next week. Wonder if they'll put up the info cards for the Boxing Day boxes since they are sold out now and you can't cancel, no reason not to..as would love to see what they contain. Really hoping gamble on the mini box pays off...
> 
> House Internet connection fried (on mobile 3G signal). Hope its fixable!!


Well I know lots are waiting for the single global19 to go live . So that should be the next box for sale really.

I'm still waiting for my lost blackfriday5 box and mask and lb12 and global18 to turn up. I'm not to fussed about any restocks to be honest . I'd rather some well curated boxes or a new global bundle up bit that won't happen until they do the single 19 . And nearer to when 19 ships .i imagine we will see NY box like they did for bb. Xmas. Boxing Day and thanksgiving as they know people will buy . But a new year and new companies we will see . I think boxes will slow drastically and will ship only to certain countries.i expect the drive for USA and China will be ramped up more . I think what has happened in China will be what goes on with America next


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Well I know lots are waiting for the single global19 to go live . So that should be the next box for sale really.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my lost blackfriday5 box and mask and lb12 and global18 to turn up. I'm not to fussed about any restocks to be honest . I'd rather some well curated boxes or a new global bundle up bit that won't happen until they do the single 19 . And nearer to when 19 ships .i imagine we will see NY box like they did for bb. Xmas. Boxing Day and thanksgiving as they know people will buy . But a new year and new companies we will see . I think boxes will slow drastically and will ship only to certain countries.i expect the drive for USA and China will be ramped up more . I think what has happened in China will be what goes on with America next


What happened with China???


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> What happened with China???


They split off to have own site leaving the global as a discarded step child


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

Zaralis said:


> What happened with China???


Nothing they split it into it's own shopping site and they seem to be rolling on out .whem the warehouse moved they split all up it seems. China got there own warehouse . If it moves to America more stock I think it will be the same . As they are putting more and more focus on USA now . Even the codes are not for global use really. It will be interesting to see what happens in the new year. I asked CS about the global codes and the way products are only in the USA shop and not global available and the reply was they will be streamlining it down so the memebox can get into the American market where they can get more sales. So since November I've been watching what the offers were . Tbh I'm not bothered anymore as the company have made the decision and I hope that they get the sales from people that they think are gonna buy this all. And we have more memebeandstuff coming wooo


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

The irony that a lot of the korean companies will sell to the U.S. cheaper direct isn't lost of me though.

Also the fact that I can buy elsewhere now with another bag going onto subscription is amusing too.

Seems stupid timing for memebox. But maybe they know something I dont.


----------



## Zaralis (Dec 28, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Nothing they split it into it's own shopping site and they seem to be rolling on out .whem the warehouse moved they split all up it seems. China got there own warehouse . If it moves to America more stock I think it will be the same . As they are putting more and more focus on USA now . Even the codes are not for global use really. It will be interesting to see what happens in the new year. I asked CS about the global codes and the way products are only in the USA shop and not global available and the reply was they will be streamlining it down so the memebox can get into the American market where they can get more sales. So since November I've been watching what the offers were . Tbh I'm not bothered anymore as the company have made the decision and I hope that they get the sales from people that they think are gonna buy this all. And we have more memebeandstuff coming wooo


Ahh yes, yes. I suspect eventually Australia will be getting the ass end of the stick too and they probably won't ship here, I'm not really bothered either, there are plenty of places to spend money at the end of the day.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a feeling global sales will eventually be sidelined completely on favour of US / China as they are more stable with large numbers of consumers. Much easier to deal with than all the different tax systems that are in Europe and customs stopping packages and complaints from customers about being charged / lost packages etc.

There will always be other companies come along to fill the void though. They might not offer the exact same service (bags on subscription for example rather than boxes), but something else. While it would be sad to see memebox close their doors to more and more countries, it wouldn't be the end of the world either.

(Just hope they don't though!!)


----------



## biancardi (Dec 28, 2014)

I am so happy ~ my pumpkin box and my secret key value set should be here tomorrow!!  I cannot wait to try out the secret key items, as even though it is considered a low end brand, I have loved all of my secret key products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am so happy ~ my pumpkin box and my secret key value set should be here tomorrow!! I cannot wait to try out the secret key items, as even though it is considered a low end brand, I have loved all of my secret key products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've enjoyed my pumpkin box . A lot


----------



## Fae (Dec 28, 2014)

My secret key set should arrive soon too! Can't wait for it to come! I need a new eye cream! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

Just been checking and Global #19 ships out on the 24th January. Not sure when they'll put the single box up but should be relatively soon. Might be tempted to buy the next Global bundle (assuming they release one next year) as would mean a box a month which would be nice. Had a look at the Beauteque website but it keeps crashing on my ipad so think I'll skip ATM and stick to memebox / Testerkorea instead.


----------



## ChullBird (Dec 28, 2014)

Didn't they say they weren't going to do any more globals?

Did I dream that? I may have.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 28, 2014)

I asked them about globals and was told that they didn't know if they were continuing them or not..  There was no definite answer.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, that would be a shame if they stopped those as they seem to have a decent selection of products (I've ordered #16 from the restocks) but would be happy if they just did some awesome themed boxes (and actually stuck to the theme rather than just random stuff). Pumpkin pie was a good box as actually had items that were both fun and followed the theme (depending on whether you added lemon or not lol!).


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone have the link to the electronic card for KBeauty Wrap Up 2?

Thanks in advance.

Hope everyone is enjoying the aftermath of the holidays!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

Link on this page

http://us.memebox.com/info-card


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

@@Jane George Thank you for this!

PS I still don't like the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

Nope I wouldn't order it


----------



## biancardi (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope that the boxing day boxes are nice for you ladies!  I didn't order any (probably will regret it - haha), but I am hoping they are nice boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
it is so sad - I only have a few more boxes coming...
 
pumpkin (should be here tomorrow)
cleanse &amp; tone
winter masks
global 18
 
and then one lone box in january - which means a feb delivery - global 19....


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

I have global 18, secret key box, mangchee cream I ordered today and hopefully another brush coming. That's it.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 28, 2014)

well, I do have some value sets too, but I will miss my boxes...

oh well.  this is the way memebox wants to do it, more power to them.  I cannot stay up until 2-3 am in the morning to catch a restock or play these games with them.  They are a huge service and they should either stock decent amounts of quantities or bring back the VIP program.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

I've got quite a few coming

Boxing Day #2 mini box. Shipped 30/12/14

Pony Glam 2 palette. Still to ship

K-Beauty wrap up no 2 shipped 26/12 (wish I hadn't have bought this one)

winter mask essentials. Shipped 26/12

Luckybox #12. Shipped 24/12

Blackheads No More shipped 23/12 (for my husband)

Thumbs Up 23/12

Very Berry. Shipped 23/12

Beauty box #16. shipped 18/12

Empress Secrets shipped 16/12

Also got 2 TesterKorea orders (small ones) and a Body Shop UK order coming (they've got a great sale on at the moment and I like their frosted cranberry range).

Its not all for me as some will go to my Mum as well but don't think I need any more at the moment lol!!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

All my post Christmas/Christmas money went elsewhere... Mostly in sale products. Most to lush


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 28, 2014)

Jane George said:


> All my post Christmas/Christmas money went elsewhere... Mostly in sale products. Most to lush


Lush products give me a splitting headache (even walking past the shop makes me feel nauseous - no idea why!) so I've never bought anything myself from there but was given a bath bomb from a friend and couldn't use it so went to my Mum instead.

I've got 9 points for Memebox so hoping they have a really good box I can order to arrive round about my birthday in Feb. After that, probably won't be buying many as back at work so can't stalk the site as often and got enough products to last years. I'll be focusing on holidays and spending money instead (away in June and hoping to get away in October as Kirsty starts primary one in August so will be governed by term times from now on).


----------



## Fae (Dec 28, 2014)

i still have empress secrets, secret key set, pony 2 &amp; I'm lip crayon set coming! ^^


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

I just have

global 18

global 19

winter masks

anniversary and stress free xmas boxes (I don't care about either of them)

and Thumbs Up restock

coming my way.

That's it.

Like Jane and so many of you, I've been spending my money elsewhere lately.

Would love another value set or 10, but there is nothing speaking to me at the moment.

Also I'm waiting for a free shipping code already...!!!

Not going to buy anything from the global shop until I have one!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm currently still awaiting ,black friday 5 lost at sea. as 4 arrived,

global 18

winter mask box

luckybox12

k beauty wrap up 2

boxing day1

 then its only 

global 19 and

luckybox 13 and 14 left.

 sad times when i don't have 20 boxes or more incoming, money gone well and truly elsewhere ,


----------



## Jane George (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd be tempted by a cheese or a Ladykin mangchee box but other than that not really interested.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

Question for anyone with the Snow White box,

does your 5 seed apple scrub have a very strong camphor or menthol smell?

I was shocked at how strong the scent was, so I didn't use it on my face yet.

I have a feeling I may have a bad batch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 28, 2014)

No mine smelled fine not strong or funny LisaLeah


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog ok thanks for letting me know.

Such a bummer though.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question for anyone with the Snow White box,
> 
> does your 5 seed apple scrub have a very strong camphor or menthol smell?
> 
> ...


mine had a medicinal scent to it, but not overpowering.  I actually like it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 28, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question for anyone with the Snow White box,
> 
> does your 5 seed apple scrub have a very strong camphor or menthol smell?
> 
> ...


Mine had a medicinal minty smell. Love this scrub.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> mine had a medicinal scent to it, but not overpowering.  I actually like it.





Krystyn Lowe said:


> Mine had a medicinal minty smell. Love this scrub.


I'm usually not sensitive to smells, but I was surprised at what a strong mentholated aroma this had.

I'm totally dating myself but it reminds me of Noxzema skin cream.

Yes it's that strong.

But I will try it anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question for anyone with the Snow White box,
> 
> does your 5 seed apple scrub have a very strong camphor or menthol smell?
> 
> ...


YES!

When I first read the name I was thinking it would have a apple-like scent but it smells like intensely menthol cough drops of doom. 

I've seen a few people really liking the product so I've been wanting to try it but I can't get past the scent!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also...ladies...Pure Smile Snail Hand Cream is amazing. I say it once a week or so, but I cannot get over how smooth my hands look and how soft they feel. This is the first hand cream I've used in my life where I see a noticeable difference in the quality of the skin on my hands. I will one day have a lifetime supply of it, but it's making all of my backup hand creams seem so much less exciting now lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 29, 2014)

Who thinks up these names


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Another Boxing Day box on the site - #5 containing 5 full sized products from previous boxes (though not CPM2). Might be the last box of the year with the sounds of it..


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Lorna - that's seriously lame isn't it!! Would not be putting that in my handbag (myself).


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha I was just about to post that. All of our dreams have been answered.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 29, 2014)

Ps- I'd totally buy that for the name.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Forgot to add, Boxing Day #5 goes out on the 7th January and costs $23 plus shipping.

I'm waiting for "I scrub myself"


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 29, 2014)

Awaits the wash myself .cream myself, foam myself,buff myself.amd poke myself. And shampoo myself.


----------



## veritazy (Dec 29, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Question for anyone with the Snow White box,
> 
> does your 5 seed apple scrub have a very strong camphor or menthol smell?
> 
> ...


Yes it is quite herb-y. It reminds me of those crazy strong scent in the Turkish steam rooms (if you ever been in one). I agree with @@biancardi its quite okay for me and important thing is, it does exfoliate nicely without being too harsh.



Lorna ljblog said:


> Awaits the wash myself .cream myself, foam myself,buff myself.amd poke myself. And shampoo myself.


Sounds like a very independent 5-year-old lol~ Good girl!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

Just don't cream yourself on the settee young lady... Too messy


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 29, 2014)

You forgot I mask myself, I pack myself, I peel myself, I oil myself...such dumb names!! I cream myself takes the cake though, lmao!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

I face myself (for two faced people)

I shave myself

I brush myself (for equine loving people obviously)

I pluck myself (tweezers in case you're wondering lol)


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

You'd have to be Very careful (and sober) if asking for the tweezers!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 29, 2014)

Well if they bring out deodorant or body spray or perfume it can be.

I sniff myself

I smell myself

Arouse myself

Who knows where this is going

Some of the nail polish names are wrong as well


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 29, 2014)

Ladies this is amazing too small and expensive but amazing!!!



Spoiler







It smooths the skin on my bum chest and stomach makes it feel firmer and smoother I can't believe it! Never had such results!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

Looks like they've broken up more CPM2 boxes as the Appletox is back on sale for $5 (with global shipping) if anyone is Looking for just that...


----------



## Fae (Dec 29, 2014)

My secret key set just arrived! It came in a pink box! I really like it! ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hand cream myself?? &gt;.&gt; I think , I don't even know lol, sounds like a man's hand cream tbh.


----------



## Fae (Dec 29, 2014)

I think the I'm Series is actually quite dorky! I find the names to be funny!

The myself names are just weird! Lol


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Dec 29, 2014)

I have global 18 coming and then 19 when it ships.  But that's the end of my memejourney for now.  Maybe something will come along to peak my interest but I've been happy to not buy lately.


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd really like to see what's in the boxing day boxes!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 29, 2014)

I just wish box #5 would sell out as I'm so tempted to get it but I really don't want repeats (I've already got a couple of doubles as it is).

Id just like some NEW boxes with NEW products for the New Year please memespies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 29, 2014)

I've got quite a few boxes still to arrive as well:

#35 Moisture Surge, #73 Brighten &amp; Correct, #52 Thumbs Up! Beauty Box, K-Beauty Wrap-Up #2, Lucky Box #12, and  Global Box #18

And then Lucky 13 &amp; 14

I'm good with boxes, but I've been on the hunt for certain products, mostly lip stains. The only 3 boxes I would jump on are restocks of CoffeeBreakWithDani, Samantha Schuerman, and the original Marzia collab because of the makeup products included.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> I just wish box #5 would sell out as I'm so tempted to get it but I really don't want repeats (I've already got a couple of doubles as it is).
> 
> I*d just like some NEW boxes with NEW products for the New Year please memespies*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


this ^^^^^^   I don't want repeats because my favorites are necessarily everyone else's!! haha

Well, Memebox, I just spend $$ at testerkorea this morning.  Could have been youuuuuuuuu.......But you don't stock cool things like TheYeon and you refuse to release all of the Pony product line to USA and global shops, when it is released to Korea and China....


----------



## blinded (Dec 29, 2014)

Any Canadians order the Winter Mask box? Is your tracking number working on the Canada Post site? I can get the tracking number to work on Aftership, but according to Canada Post it doesn't exist. I've never had this issue with CP which makes me wonder if it's coming from some other carrier.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi all,

So I have a quick question to ask. I just received a memeshop package containing a few of their I'm products that I never ordered. No packaging slip included so I can't tell who this box is really for (do they ever include packing slips with orders?). I'm just worried that someone else is getting screwed by this mix up so I guess I will go ahead and email memeshop. Has anyone dealt with a similar issue before? How was the issue resolved?


----------



## blinded (Dec 29, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have a quick question to ask. I just received a memeshop package containing a few of their I'm products that I never ordered. No packaging slip included so I can't tell who this box is really for (do they ever include packing slips with orders?). I'm just worried that someone else is getting screwed by this mix up so I guess I will go ahead and email memeshop. Has anyone dealt with a similar issue before? How was the issue resolved?


@@cfisher has a lot of experience with this. I think for every package someone else ordered she was getting a duplicate for awhile.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 29, 2014)

Did you enter in any of the free sampling or liked something on their FB, IG regarding the "I'm" line?   It might be a freebie that you won.   Memebox never sends a packing slip


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

@biancardi  I'm pretty sure that I didn't enter a review, drawing, or liked something on FB though I could be wrong. I briefly entertained the idea that they sent me a thoughtful thank you gift for my assistance in helping keep them in business with all my recent purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I guess I'll wait and see what kind of response I get to my email query....


----------



## cfisher (Dec 29, 2014)

@ I read this and my stomach started to churn.

I, just like you, immediately worry about the other person involved in the mixup, which is why I continued to email Memebox when I was bombarded with things I did not order. But the best advice I can give you, is write out a full email explaining the situation, then don't even try to keep explaining yourself. I was passed through multiple people, most of my responses consisted of them telling me if I was that bothered by it I could pay to return the item, comments about how if I won free items I could not return them for a refund or points (what?!) and stuff about how I should just appreciate the stuff I received.

Customer service is clueless to the shipping issues. I doubt anyone looked into it on the shipping end of things. They'll DEFINITELY have you keep the items (and of course you should not pay to return them) so I would just try to provide them all the information you can. I always included the tracking number and the items included. On the rare chance they forward your email to the shipping department, you did the most you could.

But whatever you do, when customer service responds and makes it clear they didn't read your email or understand it, do NOT respond. It just gets worse at that point.


----------



## raindrop (Dec 29, 2014)

OMG, you guys.  For those of you waiting for an update regarding the lost November 28th packages, I have an update.  Last week I sent an email asking for help in the way of a replacement or refund.  I got a very polite message back to wait 1 more week.

So I did.  Today, that week is up so I emailed again, as my package has still not moved since November. The response I got back?

_Hi raindrop,_

_We just looked up your tracking number and it looks like your item is still in transit so it is still on its way!_

_Please allow 2 weeks for your package to fully reach you._

_Thank you for your patience, and please let us know if we can be of further assistance._

_Regards,_

_Memebox Global Team_

LOL!  Just wait one more week, then two more weeks, then, like, 6 more weeks....

Um no.  Hey Memebox, I am going to do a charge back on my credit card.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

Btw since we are talking about cs I still have no resolution to my face brush issue grrrr


----------



## Hexen Einmaleins (Dec 29, 2014)

raindrop said:


> OMG, you guys.  For those of you waiting for an update regarding the lost November 28th packages, I have an update.  Last week I sent an email asking for help in the way of a replacement or refund.  I got a very polite message back to wait 1 more week.
> 
> So I did.  Today, that week is up so I emailed again, as my package has still not moved since November. The response I got back?
> 
> ...


I just emailed them today about my Tea Tree box. Here's the response I got a few hours ago:

_"HI Sheena,_

_Thanks for reaching out to us!_

_We apologize for the wait, but due to the busy holiday season we've noticed that shipping takes a few days longer._

_Please allow one more week for your package to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_

_Regards,_

_Memebox Global Team"_

So yeah, they're not really doing anything as far as I can tell, since as of today I got the response you got a week ago lol. Uggghhhh, gonna have to dispute this too.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Dec 29, 2014)

Regarding the "Hand Cream Myself" name:

Dear Memebox, if the name of your product could also be the title of a porno, you might want to rethink things.

Yours truly, etc. etc.


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

If they make tweezers... I'll be scared.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks @@cfisher ! After reading your great reply, I decided to send a second more thorough email with a clear explanation of the issue, list of products received, and tracking info. AND I actually got a prompt reply from CS asking for me to send them a photo of the items(?!?). Anyway, hopefully I can get this resolved soon... (Though I was sorta secretly hoping for a keep the stuff type of reply- would have loved to try the I'm eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

Tbh I'd check out the unsolicited mail in your country. I know in the UK if a parcel is delivered with your name and address that you didn't order you are legally entitled to keep it.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm feeling overwhelmed by the skincare line, and it hasn't even been released on the global site yet. Ack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Dec 29, 2014)

Stella A said:


> Thanks @@cfisher ! After reading your great reply, I decided to send a second more thorough email with a clear explanation of the issue, list of products received, and tracking info. AND I actually got a prompt reply from CS asking for me to send them a photo of the items(?!?). Anyway, hopefully I can get this resolved soon... (Though I was sorta secretly hoping for a keep the stuff type of reply- would have loved to try the I'm eyeliners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


I'm actually surprised, they never asked me for photos, which tends to be their standard email response. I just hope they actually read your email.

Ohhhh. I just realized, I've never accidentally received things from the US. Are you in the US? I hope they don't make you send it back.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

@cfisher  Yup, I'm in the US so there is some chance they might ask me to send the items back. Hoping they want the info for making sure that the appropriate customer receives her order though...


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

Cool, finally sorted the brush. I get to get lailly one and they are going to compensate me with points.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 29, 2014)

Customer service has come back to life?!?! Time to start weeding through my emails!

@ I've actually never heard of people getting things from the US Shop, so I have no idea how it works. But I'm hoping you still get to keep the items!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 29, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Cool, finally sorted the brush. I get to get lailly one and they are going to compensate me with points.


YIKES--at last! I swear, getting that resolved sounds like it was a part-time job!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

I sent an email asking for an update as this has been going on a while and they replied quite fast


----------



## Jane George (Dec 29, 2014)

fanserviced said:


> YIKES--at last! I swear, getting that resolved sounds like it was a part-time job!


Took eighteen days but I probably could have done it faster if I bugged them more but been ill so not really persued it too much


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 29, 2014)

@cfisher  So, you know how I was worried that someone else got screwed over with their stuff getting shipped to me instead? Well I was looking over the shipping label and noticed what looked like a possible order number listed above the memebox.com print on the label. Decided to check it against all my recent orders and found it matched one of my orders. My order of course is for skincare items and not memebrand eyeliners and lippies. Apparently I'm one of the people that got screwed over! Sigh... I'm off to email CS again...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 29, 2014)

Add me to the people MB screwed up orders on. I ordered the 5 eyeliner set and got three of one color. Wonder how long this will take to fix?!


----------



## starry101 (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally got my value set that came with the "free full size gift"... it was a sheet mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 29, 2014)

Regarding the Nov 28th missing boxes, I emailed CS about Tea Tree last week and Gwen replied saying she would ask logistics to look into it. I hadn't heard anything so I sent them another email today asking for an update but haven't received a reply yet.


----------



## raindrop (Dec 29, 2014)

starry101 said:


> Finally got my value set that came with the "free full size gift"... it was a sheet mask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Wow, that is 100% lame.


----------



## Pangorakitty (Dec 29, 2014)

I received this email today regarding my lost Tea Tree Box.

Thank you for your patience while your package is in transit.

Unfortunately, Silkload- the standard shipping &amp; EMS delivery company we work with, has informed us that packages will be delayed for more than a month from the shipping date. Due to the busy holiday season, many carriers are falling behind on keeping up with shipping schedules.

We sincerely apologize for the delay, but we will continue to use the same tracking number you have to see if the carrier updates the location of your package.

We are just as anxious as you are to have your package reach you soon, and in the meantime thank you for patience.

Happy holidays,

Memebox Global Team


----------



## avarier (Dec 29, 2014)

Still no tea tree box for me. My concern is that all these missing boxes are sitting in freezing temperatures somewhere, not being maintained.

Thank you for the "myself" jokes! I needed a laugh. Things have been insane here with family drama, holidays, and my never ending flu. I hope everybody is doing well and looking forward to the new year!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 30, 2014)

My tea tree is also still missing.  I had ordered two and got the first a while ago.  Hopefully I get this missing one eventually.  I got 9 boxes today, lol.  It felt so good going through a lot of those restock boxes since they tended to have 6 or more items unlike the ones they advertise nowadays with only 5.  I REFUSE to buy one of their boxes with 5 items.  It just reeks of greed.  It was bad enough they charge 7 bucks per box for shipping now they drastically reduce the number of items in each box.  It was hard resisting the last couple weeks, but I think I'm just about over my addiction.  I think I have 5 more boxes coming, then I'm out.  Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 30, 2014)

In addition to the Meme branded eyeliners I got today, I also got a lipstick and lip crayon and I have to reiterate what others have said. The lip products are stellar, theyre really really at their price point. I've got dozens and dozens of lippies and the Bella lip crayon is one of the best I now own. Pigmentation and staying power every bit as good as Bite at a fraction of the cost. Ugh, Bella is so pretty! I really wanted to hate the Meme makeup but man it's good. The eyeliners don't budge either!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Dec 30, 2014)

I didn't even look to see what colors my eyeliners were, I just assumed they were all different.  Guess I better go check them.  Thanks for the heads up


----------



## sam356 (Dec 30, 2014)

another restock! But not any boxes I want at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 30, 2014)

So, just checked my account and its got complete on all orders. I've nothing more to be shipped (there are a few in transit). Quite sad really as no fun boxes to look forward to next month unless they release and ship them out a lot quicker. I'm resisting the BD#5 boxy keep telling myself I've got My Little Box January coming mid to end of month but its just not the same...I'm going to miss my pink boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just tried the Sally's hair mask (from the Rapunzel box) - quite a thick cream with a fetching yellow plastic hair cover (so probably be used again with another conditioning treatment once its been washed). Smells ok and hair felt very soft washing it out (though the shower was like a skating rink for a few minutes while doing so!). Will see how it is tonight as going to the ballet (won family tickets to see the Nutcracker in Edinburgh).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 30, 2014)

Please don't read if you are in anyway offended by or grossed out about sex or anything like that:



Spoiler



I've started using the climax cleanser in the bottle - the name is perfect for it the consistency is exactly like sperm!!! It's so weird!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 30, 2014)

Mahsa said:


> Please don't read if you are in anyway offended by or grossed out about sex or anything like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, not sure if I'd want to put that on my face lol!! Though, its probably highly nutritious but still...there are some things that are a no-no lol (the "product" though would be weird!!)


----------



## theori3 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm surprised that there's another restock so close to the last two, but since Smile Care is the only box I'm really wishing would be restocked at this point (though I don't expect it to actually happen), I won't be purchasing anything tonight!

Did anybody here grab any restock this time around?


----------



## sam356 (Dec 30, 2014)

The boxes I wanted sold out before I found out about the restock. My wallet thanks me, so it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Dec 30, 2014)

@@Alidolly my skin is looking good although I can't say it because of this product because I'm currently pretty happy with my routine but it's so so weird I agree - the only saving grace is that it foams a little when you mix it with water but the product itself it a total dupe for that Lolll


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 30, 2014)

Gah, missed out on the restocks - they must have had like one or two boxes max as had checked first thing and there was just the usual suspects and now the boxes I would have perhaps ordered have sold out...,guess it'll be a wee look on Testerkorea (just wish their shipping was cheaper!).


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 30, 2014)

NEW value sets posted!

Secret Key 2 (looks good)

Innisfree (good set but priced too high)


----------



## beastiegirl (Dec 30, 2014)

blinded said:


> Any Canadians order the Winter Mask box? Is your tracking number working on the Canada Post site? I can get the tracking number to work on Aftership, but according to Canada Post it doesn't exist. I've never had this issue with CP which makes me wonder if it's coming from some other carrier.


Same here.  No idea what's up with that but it's a pain for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

This new secret key set is actually worth more than the original one...I love the first one,  butI won't be getting the second one (because of the dups), but the eye cream is from the same line as the essence.

There are some restocks too - global17, korea's most wanted 2 and holika holika.  Looks like other restocks were up over night but are now sold out - cause I saw step by step in there.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

My cleanse &amp; tone is out for delivery today!  Totally spaced out and forgot about her - haha


----------



## sam356 (Dec 30, 2014)

I might go ahead and get the secret key set. It looks like a pretty good set, as you guys mentioned. @@biancardi did you receive the first secret key already?


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Sam, yes I did.  I wrote a review up on it


----------



## sam356 (Dec 30, 2014)

Great, thanks for the review! I'll go ahead and purchase.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 30, 2014)

I wonder if the Innisfree products are the ones that should have gone into the branded box. I wouldn't have minded receiving those items!


----------



## biancardi (Dec 30, 2014)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wonder if the Innisfree products are the ones that should have gone into the branded box. I wouldn't have minded receiving those items!


That value set was offered before - it was up for a day and taken down.  The reason why I remember it is because I was interested in it, until I saw the contents.  I had every item already, except the honey serum, which I purchased from ebay that day - haha

I don't think this is our branded box as it was a value set before the innisfree-memebox crisis.


----------



## Fae (Dec 30, 2014)

The new secret key set looks nice! But I already have the other set! ^^


----------



## blinded (Dec 30, 2014)

It may be premature to say this since I've only used it once, but I think I love the Mise en Scene hair treatment. Used it like a regular conditioner when I washed my hair today, and I can't stop touching my hair. I don't know the last time it felt this lovely and soft.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Dec 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> In addition to the Meme branded eyeliners I got today, I also got a lipstick and lip crayon and I have to reiterate what others have said. The lip products are stellar, theyre really really at their price point. I've got dozens and dozens of lippies and the Bella lip crayon is one of the best I now own. Pigmentation and staying power every bit as good as Bite at a fraction of the cost. Ugh, Bella is so pretty! I really wanted to hate the Meme makeup but man it's good. The eyeliners don't budge either!


Daaang, that's awesome! I'm gearing up for a Meme makeup haul--trying to decide if I want Pony 2 or liners and lipsticks. Hmm. The liners and lipsticks seem more promising at this point; I read HelloPrettyBird's review. Plus one of my affiliate codes is unlimited use this month apparently (???). hahah oops--I didn't even know!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 30, 2014)

I miss the days of this forum moving lightening fast, with hundreds of pages a day!


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how to find the electronic info cards (have they been released yet?) for the first 4 boxing day specials?


----------



## cfisher (Dec 30, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I miss the days of this forum moving lightening fast, with hundreds of pages a day! Meme needs to give us something to discuss!
> 
> Edit cuz idk what my phone just did...


I wasn't on here much for about a week, and it took me little to no effort to catch up.

I miss the Memechaos on here.

Even more than I miss themed boxes.  :lol:


----------



## Jane George (Dec 30, 2014)

http://us.memebox.com/info-card


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 30, 2014)

@@Jane George  Thanks! Guess they haven't been released yet. Just curious as to what I missed out on...


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got my Memehaul yesterday. 

I just cannot get enough of their lip products.  The tint balm? amazing!  The lip crayon? gorgeous and glimmery.  The lipstick? jampacked with color and moisturizing power.

I need more colors.


----------



## Fae (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm waiting for my lip crayon set &amp; pony palette to arrive! ^^

I may need to get the lipstick set too!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry, Memebox, missed out on your 2-3 boxes per restock this morning so just spent $50 at Testerkorea instead as they have their sale on and I could pick exactly what I wanted instead. Maybe next year when you finally release NEW STOCK in themed boxes I might be tempted back, but until then I'll go and spend elsewhere.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 30, 2014)

ladies anyone waiting on black friday boxes still, I've finally emailed memebox after the last of my latest boxes all turned up,since after they were ordered  lb12,mask,kwrap,global18 etc all here , bfriday 4 ordered and shipped same day as 5,gotbox 4- 2 weeks ago but 5 is missing in action, tracking went cold on the 11th dec, uk royal mail have tried tracking number and say nothing coming up,i think i have a lost parcel, should i open a paypal claim now as it will be too late once memebox get back to me i feel.

what have you all done with this type of issue before.


----------



## moosie (Dec 30, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> ladies anyone waiting on black friday boxes still, I've finally emailed memebox after the last of my latest boxes all turned up,since after they were ordered  lb12,mask,kwrap,global18 etc all here , bfriday 4 ordered and shipped same day as 5,gotbox 4- 2 weeks ago but 5 is missing in action, tracking went cold on the 11th dec, uk royal mail have tried tracking number and say nothing coming up,i think i have a lost parcel, should i open a paypal claim now as it will be too late once memebox get back to me i feel.
> 
> what have you all done with this type of issue before.


I'd give them 3 business days to respond, then I'd open a Paypal claim.  You get to open a dispute first, which allows Memebox to work it out with you via Paypal (so Paypal will have a record of all communication), and then you have a window after that to escalate it to an actual claim, if the box doesn't arrive and Meme isn't working with you.  At any time, should Meme fix the problem to your satisfaction or if the box arrives, you may close the dispute or claim.

Meme will drag their feet, not respond to you, take weeks to even do a cursory "keep waiting! be patient!" email, etc.   If you open a dispute, you are protected from being at the whim of their inconsistent, frankly pretty terrible customer service.


----------



## bluefintuna (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm considering opening a dispute over the Tea Tree box. Have any of the other missing Tea Tree ladies done that yet?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 30, 2014)

My sister somehow stumbled upon the restocks this morning and purchased 4 of them - coincidentally the 4 of them that I wanted items from. Now I just have to convince her she doesn't need the HolikaHolika cleansing oil, the vibrating egg, Banila Clean It Zero, or the Clean Foot mask. I mean, she doesn't wear foundation or BB cream or anything, so the oil cleansers are a waste on her, right? lol


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 30, 2014)

bluefintuna said:


> I'm considering opening a dispute over the Tea Tree box. Have any of the other missing Tea Tree ladies done that yet?


I just did a dispute over the Soothing Sista box I never got. Memebox responded to it by providing a tracking # which was the same "going nowhere" tracking number I provided myself when I entered the dispute. I have no idea if Paypal will just close it because they provided a tracking number or if they'll actually look at it and see that it doesn't come up at all on the USPS site and the tracking stops moving on the Korean tracking at the end of November. Who knows. Maybe it will turn up eventually. I'm glad I'm done with Memebox though.


----------



## catyz (Dec 30, 2014)

@@biancardi, thanks for the secret key set review! I bought the 1st one but after seeing your review, I also bought the second set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Just did a purchase @ roserose, since memeshop has ridiculous shipping fee. 

Got my I'm eyeshadow set and they ended up giving me 2 of the #1, while missing #2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No response still for almost 2 weeks now. I wonder when they'll come back to life and answer ALL of our emails!?


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just received my Brighten &amp; Correct box - I think it's my new favorite box so far!! - You can't really go wrong with a brighten box.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 30, 2014)

@catyz  Try sending them a fresh email with a photo attached. Maybe if your email shows up at the top of the heap they will respond in a timely manner since they have been responding to emails the last couple of days (yea!!!).


----------



## catyz (Dec 30, 2014)

Stella A said:


> @catyz  Try sending them a fresh email with a photo attached. Maybe if your email shows up at the top of the heap they will respond in a timely manner since they have been responding to emails the last couple of days (yea!!!).


@, haha, thanks. I did, a few times actually. The funny thing is, I sent the pics in my first email and they responded right away asking for 'packaging pics,' which I didn't really understand what that meant so I just took pics of the box that the eyeshadows came in and then never heard back since.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 30, 2014)

Are there info cards out for the boxing day boxes yet?

Oops.. think that was already asked! Not seeing them on my phone but will check on my computer.


----------



## Stella Bella (Dec 30, 2014)

catyz said:


> @, haha, thanks. I did, a few times actually. The funny thing is, I sent the pics in my first email and they responded right away asking for 'packaging pics,' which I didn't really understand what that meant so I just took pics of the box that the eyeshadows came in and then never heard back since.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully someone here with experience in getting the CS's attention can help out.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 30, 2014)

Gwen has responded to me SIX times today over an assortment of old issues. All of which were resolved today.

Some of which are of course over a month old.

Customer service is ALIVE.

Good luck, Ladies! 

(And if your emails are REALLY old, resend one...Like, now!)


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 30, 2014)

Have you seen this one? It's the first time I see it (I apologise if it is already posted). I remember when we read about memebox plans to focus on their own brand and for some of us it was hard to believe. It seems that they were working on this plan for quite some time as they have prepared so many products just in time for Christmas! I am not going to buy any memebox products, not interested in the moment. There are a lot of well established brands I want to try and I don't see why I should choose memebox over them.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 30, 2014)

Alex Z. said:


> Have you seen this one? It's the first time I see it (I apologise if it is already posted). I remember when we read about memebox plans to focus on their own brand and for some of us it was hard to believe. It seems that they were working on this plan for quite some time as they have prepared so many products just in time for Christmas! I am not going to buy any memebox products, not interested in the moment. There are a lot of well established brands I want to try and I don't see why I should choose memebox over them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really wouldn't count out the Memebox makeup line, truly. I have tried out the eye shadow duos and thei eyeliner and I've been very, very impressed with them, especially at their price point. I know many of the other ladies here have tried the lip products and have been wowed by them as well. Definitely worth it to check them out!


----------



## cfisher (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I really wouldn't count out the Memebox makeup line, truly. I have tried out the eye shadow duos and thei eyeliner and I've been very, very impressed with them, especially at their price point. I know many of the other ladies here have tried the lip products and have been wowed by them as well. Definitely worth it to check them out!


I will admit. In regards to the makeup...The quality is there. Decent color options (no orange lippies!) Good price point. The "I'm" thing is silly, but as people have mentioned....Dorky, at worst. Decent packaging, and impressive packaging for the lip products I received. 

It's the skincare I struggle to take seriously. On every level.


----------



## Alex Z. (Dec 30, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> I really wouldn't count out the Memebox makeup line, truly. I have tried out the eye shadow duos and thei eyeliner and I've been very, very impressed with them, especially at their price point. I know many of the other ladies here have tried the lip products and have been wowed by them as well. Definitely worth it to check them out!


 I was thinking about the skincare/shampoo etc products. Even if  the make up line is great, I can find nice makeup products in good prices in UK! I am not interested in make-up boxes/products, although I have received some nice ones in memeboxes. And even if the pigmentation, colours, packaging etc are great, at the moment, I don't consider memebox a reliable brand and I wouldn't trust the ingredients they use and the research they have done. I have no evidence and I don't try to persuade anyone, these are just my thoughts! If they can't handle properly customers complains, delayed boxes, cancelling boxes, sending wrong orders, miscommunication etc.  they can't convince me that they put enough effort/time/money in research and ingredients!


----------



## Jane George (Dec 30, 2014)

Okay been offered ten points for wrong brush... Not happy but gonna deal with it when feeling less ill


----------



## cfisher (Dec 30, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Okay been offered ten points for wrong brush... Not happy but gonna deal with it when feeling less ill


WHAT?!?! How much did you pay for it?!

You should be getting a full refund.

It's not your fault that they don't want to pay shipping costs for you to return it (probably costs them less to buy a new one, anyways).


----------



## Jane George (Dec 30, 2014)

I paid 43 with two extra brushes


----------



## starry101 (Dec 30, 2014)

"Body Cream Myself"... I think they need to hire a new marketing department


----------



## catyz (Dec 30, 2014)

@, &amp; @@cfisher, thanks. I think I sent an email yesterday or the day before since I saw CS was replying to some emails but still didn't get anything back so I think they are just ignoring my request for now. 

@@Jane George, I'm sorry to hear that. That is quite horrible for them to do that. I hope they'll be able to give you a decent compensation later on!


----------



## juless231 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad people are starting to get somewhere with CS!

Bah, wish that they would release the info cards for the boxing day boxes! I have a good feeling about 3... thought my feelings on Memeboxes have not led me well in the past!

Also, my friend just messaged me saying how she was about to buy a Memebox but spoke with a makeup artist who told her that the items just whiten your skin and that she is already so pale nothing from Korea would work for her. Instead she bought something else. I set her straight, lol! I wish people who are professionals would actually research a bit before giving incorrect information to people!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 30, 2014)

I got the same old canned reply from " Memebox Global" ( no siggies) regarding 2 lost boxes.

Is Gwen in LA? They sent me the wrong box almost 2 months ago, never sent the box I paid for. Gwen asked for photos of the wrong box ( thankfully still complete and new at that time), which I provided before Christmas. 

I've not heard a word since... and I've also been very sick and unable to write Gwen back until today.

*Has anyone ever gotten a refund when Memebox failed to ship the box you ordered?*

Also, I wanted to say what I think about the " I'm" products I have purchased. .

I bought all the lip products and I love most of them. For my coloring, there ARE a few that are too coral- toned to look attractive, but I'm probably still a bit paranoid about corals because of all the horrid orange colors from Memebox in the past. . 

I also have all the shadows ( monos and duos) and the eyeliners.

*IMO, the liners are great and a very good value.* IF they had a different brand name on them, I think they would be sell outs... and would also be priced a lot higher as well.  

I got the new Pony compact with the liner, blush, brush and a lippie set. The blush is the only one of the Meme- brand I have.. The blush I got was of course, coral. I think it's extremely " chalky" looking, barely pigmented, and looks quite bland and blah. 

As far as the eye shadow colors, I like all the duos better than most of the single shadows. Some of the mono shadows look " muddy" to me, and the color gradients between two or three are very slight. 

I will never ever, not in a million years, no matter if everyone raves about them, buy any of the " Myself" body products in the little serving sizes. I think they look like the freebies stocked in the bathroom of a mid-level or less hotel, LOL. Memespies- I think you should have the picture about the body, hair and other assorted " myself" packs now. They may be hits in Korea, IDK, but I don't think the rest of the beauty world wants them. 

Happy New Year, everyone- especially our Aussie and European Meme- friends here friends who will celebrate first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It is a joy and a privilege to post with all of you. You have educated me and enabled me quite boldly about Memeboxes and K- beauty products since June. My skin and I thank you. I never imagined that my skin care purchasing habits would take a 180 degree turn, but it's been always surprising, and mostly very positive. 

*I wonder what 2015 will bring in the world of skin care and beauty products?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *


----------



## Bunbunny (Dec 31, 2014)

I hope everyone has a happy new years eve.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been pretty busy with the holidays and thinking of going on a year-long no-buy for my resolution, which would sadly include Memebox. I'm thinking of setting aside some money for the lip products though. Luckily they're not LE or anything so no pressure until a sale or coupon comes up. If anyone has one of a crayon, tint, and lipstick -- which do you prefer of the three?


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 31, 2014)

From Memebox FB

Spoiler Alert!

BOXING DAY SPECIAL #5 Spoiler 

Purederm Yogurt Wash-off Pack 15ea
Randomly selected from Strawberry &amp; Kiwi

A wash-off type facial mask made from yogurt, collagen, Vitamin E, and various fruit extracts. The kiwi mask helps to exfoliate dead skin cells while the strawberry mask helps to control out excess sebum and oil, both effective for maintaining a healthy, glowing complexion.





It seems they're including a full box, 15 pieces or am I getting it wrong? Because if it's just one mask... Then it's rather sad.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> From Memebox FB
> 
> Spoiler Alert!
> 
> ...


Hi, Paulina,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm answering your question from memory because it's quite late here and I don't want to wake up the household rummaging through my 4 stacks of Memeboxes. 

I'm putting this in " spoiler" so no one will be accidentally spoiled.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



There was recently a Mask box released over Christmas, and it had a box of strawberry masks as well. The box looks like what you have pictured, so I'm guessing Purederm overload. LOL. ( Their masks are nice, I think).

This is one of the boxes with the website info card, and I do not remember how many masks are in the box. Somewhere around 6-10 I am thinking..

It's my impression from this recently stocked box that what should be coming in the box you are talking about is the same ( or maybe slightly larger quantity) of the same masks. Plural. Very nice presentation of masks.


If you bought the Boxing Day box, I think you will like these products..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Could be 15 of either strawberry or kiwi..though its not 100% clear is it (and knowing memebox, it wouldn't surprise if it was only one). Still not interested in the box though as got the wintercare mask set coming and loads of masks from other boxes (as well as Etude House sale) so nowhere to store them left!

Ballet last night was brilliant (Nutcracker) and Kirsty enjoyed it - though was really tired as well past her bedtime so she's REALLY cranky this morning. Early to bed tonight I think...end of year or not.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening (whatever you may be doing) and best wishes for 2015.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 31, 2014)

@@Alidolly Thank you. I've managed to find it in some reviews and there was actually 15 pieces box included in Wish Upon A Mask. So it's quite tempting for me at the moment but I also have Winter Masks coming... If I get some points today for the damaged products in my boxes as it was promised by CS yesterday I may buy it.

Have a nice evening everyone, especially if you're going to some awesome party!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Happy New Year - I hope for lots of fantastic boxes for all of us!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 31, 2014)

Lulz, TesterKorea just put another nail in Memebox's coffin. In 2015 EVERY member gets 30% off and business accounts get 35% off regardless of level AND 20% off shipping EMS. Just got an email. TK already gets my business and they'll get more in 2015. Good luck Meme. Better dump your prices.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 31, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> From Memebox FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these, got a box in some MB recently. Didn't buy BD5 though, my Meme love is gone I think.


----------



## Paulina PS (Dec 31, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie Thank you for the info, I've managed to find it in some reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like a full box.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Think there must be a backlog at GBLALA as my Empress Box (which was shipped on the 16th) hasn't updated since it left Incheon on the 19th...along with a few other boxes that were shipped a few days later. Was hoping at least one of them would have arrived today but only my daughter's Nerd Block Jnr has appeared so she'll be happy at least (she calls it her Memebox as its a light purple box lol!).

Not had the email from TesterKorea but that would be awesome! I'm on the 4% level (girly princess?) at the moment but was getting closer to the next level after yesterday's order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyone tried the Skinfood Watery berry range? Would love to see some of that in Memeboxes next year as packaging just lovely (Elsa box perhaps given they've done Rapunzel / Snow White etc?). If they don't want to get into difficulty copyright with Disney then Ice Queen box? Would be fab  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> @@Alidolly Thank you. I've managed to find it in some reviews and there was actually 15 pieces box included in Wish Upon A Mask. So it's quite tempting for me at the moment but I also have Winter Masks coming... If I get some points today for the damaged products in my boxes as it was promised by CS yesterday I may buy it.
> 
> Have a nice evening everyone, especially if you're going to some awesome party!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And Happy New Year - I hope for lots of fantastic boxes for all of us!



Yes, they were in Wish Upon a Mask and it was the 15 piece box!  They are great (I got Kiwi) and I really enjoy getting purederm...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Just to make sure we don't stray from memebox topic, I did post the email from testerkorea on the korean skincare thread.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/page-69?do=findComment&amp;comment=2359253  

it is over at that thread to be discussed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as poor Miss Jexie will have to remind us again and I don't want this thread closed because we cannot stay on topic....just sayin'


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Lulz, TesterKorea just put another nail in Memebox's coffin. In 2015 EVERY member gets 30% off and business accounts get 35% off regardless of level AND 20% off shipping EMS. Just got an email. TK already gets my business and they'll get more in 2015. Good luck Meme. Better dump your prices.


Really excited!! That's a big discount (branded names)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Dec 31, 2014)

Very excited about tester korea. Btw I sent a not too polite reply to the ten point offer. I am not amused by that. I was expecting at least the points of the brush back which was about twenty five/twenty eight dollars especially as they admit they were at fault.


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

TK news are super exciting! I already placed two huge orders this month, but my wishlist is growing uncontrollably nonetheless! ^^

Memebox is super slow with crediting review points! Why did they even write that the points will be credited within 24h, when the actually never do...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

@Fae  Lauren is the only  awarding those points and since this is the end of the month, she is probably slammed with commission withdrawal requests - she is the only one working those review points and affiliates, so she is very busy.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Jane George said:


> Very excited about tester korea. Btw I sent a not too polite reply to the ten point offer. I am not amused by that. I was expecting at least the points of the brush back which was about twenty five/twenty eight dollars especially as they admit they were at fault.


That's poor given the cost of the original brush. They should refund in full the item cost (not in points but actual cash). Its their mistake and you should not be out of pocket because of it. Even taking the cost of the brush they did send off, they should provide the difference in money plus say 5 points for the inconvenience. I'd email back and say your offer is not accepted and set out exactly what you want (and by when).


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @Fae  Lauren is the only  awarding those points and since this is the end of the month, she is probably slammed with commission withdrawal requests - she is the only one working those review points and affiliates, so she is very busy.


thank you! I didn't know! I assumed there were more people working on the review points submitted through the review center! ^^


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Lulz, TesterKorea just put another nail in Memebox's coffin. In 2015 EVERY member gets 30% off and business accounts get 35% off regardless of level AND 20% off shipping EMS. Just got an email. TK already gets my business and they'll get more in 2015. Good luck Meme. Better dump your prices.


I got TK's email but I could not figure out what they were trying to offer... I had just woke up and it wasn't tracking LOL.

Thank you for explaining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For a long time, no one could match Memebox's value. I wish the boxes would be ramped back up, but things rarely work that way, do they?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

I take it loads have filled in paypal claims for boxes from November and December start of. To cover if it doesn't show up the boxes . Memebox have put a new disclaimer up

She one box is 45 days late and one 30 days late


----------



## MemeJunkie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year, Ladies! 



It's been a few days and it didn't take me long to catch up at all. I don't like that. Still missing the days of lots of box releases and even more chatting about them. Fun times!

I didn't check for the TesterKorea email but did find these in my box upon returning home. I thought it was a bit odd as I placed my first order with them MONTHS ago but free gifts are always nice. There's also a $1 coupon code on the the back.



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

that is a nice little gift, @@MemeJunkie!


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Ooooh, wonder if they'll send something out to all new members (TesterKorea). Can't see memebox ever doing something like that (or giving everyone say 3 memepoints for the new year). Would be nice...

Still no info cards for the Boxing Day boxes? Thought they might have put them up by now given all bar one box has been sent out (and sold out too).

Only a few hours left in the UK till the new year. For those already into 2015, hope its a good one so far! For those still to come, hope you have a happy one and to all the staff at memebox - looking forward to some awesome boxes in 2015 so this time next year we can look back and say - there were some seriously great boxes and be chatting about the exciting new products we've all been trying!

So long 2014, nice to know you but here comes 2015!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 31, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Ooooh, wonder if they'll send something out to all new members (TesterKorea). Can't see memebox ever doing something like that (or giving everyone say 3 memepoints for the new year). Would be nice...
> 
> Still no info cards for the Boxing Day boxes? Thought they might have put them up by now given all bar one box has been sent out (and sold out too).
> 
> ...


I believe someone posted Boxing Day Box #4 on FB Memeaddicts group, it was kind of a bust of a box, imo.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

yes it was kind of a bum box, i checked to see if the other info cards are up but not . i got the box 1 and used points .but not got any others the series,

i feel these are going be like black friday first 3 good which most of europe missed out of and the last 2 not so good,


----------



## juless231 (Dec 31, 2014)

Eh, doesn't look like a terrible box to me. They promised a box of items seen before and that's what they delivered. It feels sometimes like people are going to not like boxes no matter what, which they will because it's a mystery box. We pay money and take a chance knowing that we could end up with colors or products that won't work for us. I know Memebox has been crap at times (I got a K-Style 4 box so I know that for sure!), but when they put out boxes with 5 or so items and the value is quite a lot higher than what is paid for it, there's not much to complain about imo. Sure, we can be unhappy if we can't use a product, but why go into buying a mystery box if you aren't prepared for that? I guess that if feels like all I read when I new box is out is complaining.... We can't feel entitled to have Memebox deliver us a box that is perfect and has just the items we wanted, because it's impossible. I'm definitely not saying Memebox is perfect, but it does feel like they've at least heard the issues and are trying to improve upon it, and thankfully CS is answering most emails now!

*Apologies if this is coming across harsh, don't mean it to! Doesn't help I'm in a crap mood spending my NYE dealing with frozen pipes in my house....stressful!*


----------



## cfisher (Dec 31, 2014)

In all fairness, branded items like that don't sell ANYWHERE near their retail/suggested price. It's why branded boxes aren't great deals like general Memeboxes. So you could recreate that box for that amount, so it's really not a good value.

And I think most of us just don't want a bunch of repeats.

Especially one with crappy/meh/not quality/not well received products.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Can someone post photos in spoilers for the Boxing Day boxes please as not on Facebook - cheers!!


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

Didn't the description for box #4 clearly mention the two brands and that there were going to be repeat items? So it shouldn't be a big surprise to anyone what's in there. I'm just glad I didn't get it because I sold 3 of those items once, don't need to do it again.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Can someone post photos in spoilers for the Boxing Day boxes please as not on Facebook - cheers!!


just posting it in spoilers


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, well.  It looks like some of my boxes have finally departed LAX.  Theyve only (supposedly) been there since Thanksgiving.

Skincare Elixirs (Nov. 28 ship) and Cleanse and Tone (Dec 8 ship) still haven't moved but my Tea Tree and Memeglobal order have.

I got my restocked Moisture Surge today.  If I was Memebox I'd be raising hell somewhere about why all their boxes are missing...

And it's not because of the holidays.  It *could* be because of that longshoreman strike but who really knows.

Did TK or other Kbeauty shop orders have these issues??


----------



## juless231 (Dec 31, 2014)

I guess I kinda think of it in terms of how much could I get for 30 bucks on another site and it's generally not much when I add in shipping to Canada. So for me Memebox is good value. Especially since I couldn't even buy one good skin care cream here for $30 I bet! It's such a personal thing, the feeling that you've gotten your money's worth.

Also, I'm confused by the hate for the Skinfood products since I thought people really liked those? I haven't tried any yet so maybe that's why the box doesn't look too bad to me! (About the repeats, the description did say it would be repeats or would include some repeats I think? Is the whole box repeats or was there a new item or two in there?)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

i actually not got any of those in boxes so it not so bad if that makes sense. 

the egg white pore and the tomato cleanser would be the only things id use though.


----------



## Alidolly (Dec 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> just posting it in spoilers


Thanks Lorna - appreciated. Tried typing in the code (to bring up the details but can't get it to load as was hoping thr other boxes would be there too as looking for the #2 box contents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## cfisher (Dec 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> Didn't the description for box #4 clearly mention the two brands and that there were going to be repeat items? So it shouldn't be a big surprise to anyone what's in there. I'm just glad I didn't get it because I sold 3 of those items once, don't need to do it again.


I had no interest in warehouse clearout boxes.

But I didn't even see that. It actually listed the brands it would contain?! 

Oh, wow.

I'd still do better on HonestSkin though with $30.

Similar customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

This was the description, so I was expecting warehouse clear out for sure. 

"This lovely box offers 5 full-sized skin care and makeup products from the hottest K-beauty stores (like Skinfood and Tonymoly anyone?) for only $23!Grab yours now, because Boxing Day Special boxes come in limited quantities only and we don't  want you to miss out! P.S. This box does not contain any item that was featured in CutiePieMarzia 2. However, you might see some favorite repeat products from our previous Memeboxes "


----------



## raindrop (Dec 31, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> Well, well.  It looks like some of my boxes have finally departed LAX.  Theyve only (supposedly) been there since Thanksgiving.
> 
> Skincare Elixirs (Nov. 28 ship) and Cleanse and Tone (Dec 8 ship) still haven't moved but my Tea Tree and Memeglobal order have.
> 
> ...


My Tea Tree still hasn't moved, but now I have hope! Thanks!  

I'm also missing an Honest Skin order from that time, but I already got a refund through Paypal for it, so I don't care what happens to it.  Honest Skin is such a sketchy company - avoid them like the plague!  I just placed my first order from TesterKorea after hearing nothing but great reviews.


----------



## cfisher (Dec 31, 2014)

blinded said:


> This was the description, so I was expecting warehouse clear out for sure.
> 
> "This lovely box offers 5 full-sized skin care and makeup products from the hottest K-beauty stores (like Skinfood and Tonymoly anyone?) for only $23!Grab yours now, because Boxing Day Special boxes come in limited quantities only and we don't  want you to miss out! P.S. This box does not contain any item that was featured in CutiePieMarzia 2. However, you might see some favorite repeat products from our previous Memeboxes "


I seriously can not stop laughing at this.

At least they're finally being honest about some things.

But favorite repeat products?  :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

I actually liked the



Spoiler



skinfood brow product.  I have thick eyebrows anyway, so maybe that is why it worked well for me - I actually have hair for the product to stick to!! haha


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Dec 31, 2014)

happy new year girls


----------



## biancardi (Dec 31, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> happy new year girls


----------



## Fae (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year, lovely Mutual community! ^^


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 31, 2014)

raindrop said:


> My Tea Tree still hasn't moved, but now I have hope! Thanks!
> 
> I'm also missing an Honest Skin order from that time, but I already got a refund through Paypal for it, so I don't care what happens to it.  Honest Skin is such a sketchy company - avoid them like the plague!  I just placed my first order from TesterKorea after hearing nothing but great reviews.


There is hope! Mine updated today about 11:30am.  I was checking them because I was about to write another email to Memebox.  I'll wait a day or two for the other boxes to update before I do that now.

At least they're in California and nothing will have frozen while they sat around.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

juless231 said:


> I guess I kinda think of it in terms of how much could I get for 30 bucks on another site and it's generally not much when I add in shipping to Canada. So for me Memebox is good value. Especially since I couldn't even buy one good skin care cream here for $30 I bet! It's such a personal thing, the feeling that you've gotten your money's worth.
> 
> Also, I'm confused by the hate for the Skinfood products since I thought people really liked those? I haven't tried any yet so maybe that's why the box doesn't look too bad to me! (About the repeats, the description did say it would be repeats or would include some repeats I think? Is the whole box repeats or was there a new item or two in there?)


Wait- what?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Has someone said they hate Skinfood products? I've loved everything they've made which I've bought except their salmon undereye concealer.. It actually contains part of the salmon fish and it* really *stinks, in my opinion. Otherwise, I like the formulations of Skinfood's many products. 

I agree with you that Memebox has sold us many boxes with products we could not ever buy even one item for $30-$39 USD ( shipping included). Unless a person is buying huge bulk quantities of something from a K- beauty site that gives massive wholesale discounts, none of us have the buying power that Memebox has.  Even accounting for the Meme- inflation of a lot of the prices.

One caveat-Of course, there are several dud boxes which barely broke even retail price to the price of the whole Memebox but this is a new development and hopefully was due to temporary poor curation while Memebox China was the company's focus.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

YAY, my Tea Tree box left LA today, too. I can't believe it. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think most of CA is clear right now.. We are having very yucky weather in TX presently, though.

Also, Gwen emailed me today to say that they will be shipping out a long missing box on Jan. 5th, which is nice. Apparently they are off work from NY  until then.


----------



## juless231 (Dec 31, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie In the Facebook group thread showing spoilers for the #4 box, people seem really unhappy with getting the Skinfood products which seemed strange! All I usually hear is rave reviews for that brand. I'm actually hoping I get a few things from them soon.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!

Here's to a 2015 filled with an abundance of amazing age-defying skincare miracles,

so we can all look as young as we did in 2005!


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't love the skinfood box and I wouldn't have been happy with BD #4, but that's not because I hate skinfood, it's because I know those particular products would not work for my skin. No fault of skinfood or memebox. I could see being unhappy to get that many repeats from one specific box, but that's not really shocking either. The main reason I skipped BD #3 (the one that mentioned favourite brands without being specific) was because I assumed it would have some of these skinfood items. 

ETA: Am I the only one who finds the name Skinfood a tad creepy? Especially when I type it as many times as I did in that paragraph? Skinfood, skinfood, skinfood.....


----------



## Luxx22 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years Ladies &amp; Gents!!


----------



## ilynx (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't get the box, but I don't really like it when memebox brings in brands that are widely available - étude house, tonymoly, skinfood, holika2, and the like. If I can get it for a reasonable price on Amazon, I would rather buy there, as a student who gets gift cards online. I love when memebox brings in more exclusive brands - plus, the items they feature tend to be more expensive.


----------



## blinded (Dec 31, 2014)

Link to spoiler for Boxing Day #1 in spoilers thread.


----------



## bubu (Dec 31, 2014)

I have global #18 and lucky box #12 waiting for me at the post office. I'll be picking them up tomorrow.

After that, I only have global #19 and lucky boxes #13-14 to look forward to.

I wonder what I'll do to fill the Meme void? 

I've been using Theobroma products from Memeshop - so far I'm loving the mask and shower gel. The cacao mask isn't as sweet or dessert-like as the Wonderuci mask (cacao box) but it feels like a detoxifying/deep cleansing mask. The scent is more acidic - it reminds me of raw cacao. 

If Memeshop had more consistent shipping fees, or better free shipping deals, I would definitely spend more money there.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

ilynx said:


> I didn't get the box, but I don't really like it when memebox brings in brands that are widely available - étude house, tonymoly, skinfood, holika2, and the like. If I can get it for a reasonable price on Amazon, I would rather buy there, as a student who gets gift cards online. I love when memebox brings in more exclusive brands - plus, the items they feature tend to be more expensive.


That's a very intriguing preference. I'd never really thought about the "unknown brands" vs. the widely available brands before now.

You have a very good point there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did really like the Skinfood box at the time I ordered 2 of them because I only had the rice wash off mask and wanted to try more of their products but didn't know which ones to buy.

Memebox has helped me sometimes by doing the choosing for me. And sometimes, they get it all wrong.. that's the intrigue of "mystery boxes" for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Dec 31, 2014)

Am I the only one wondering where the New Year's boxes are? LOL.


----------



## bubu (Dec 31, 2014)

What are people's thoughts on Finco products? I'm considering the value set...


----------



## ilynx (Dec 31, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> That's a very intriguing preference. I'd never really thought about the "unknown brands" vs. the widely available brands before now.
> 
> You have a very good point there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I have the strawberry black sugar wash off and I love that thing! I've been wanting to try out the rice one, too. Sometimes I just spend too much time researching products (like hours on end..), so it can get really overwhelming when there's so much to choose from, so memebox is really nice for that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 1, 2015)

ilynx said:


> I have the strawberry black sugar wash off and I love that thing! I've been wanting to try out the rice one, too. Sometimes I just spend too much time researching products (like hours on end..), so it can get really overwhelming when there's so much to choose from, so memebox is really nice for that.


LOVE the Strawberry Black Sugar mask! I recently got the Banana Yogurt skinfood mask and it smells soooo good and is super soothing. 
Maybe people's displeasure with the recent #4 box with all the repeats is that it was basically the Skinfood box minus a couple products, they could've mixed it up a bit and separated those products into other boxes. That and those products are found pretty cheap elsewhere, the values of boxes, in general, used to be MUCH better. I'd rather get a $100.00+ value box with some great lesser known products than a $30-$50 value box of stuff I can easily find. Just my take on it which means very little, lol! And I don't care anyway, I didn't order any of them. Not super keen on their current warehouse clear outs. Hoping for some fantastic NEW products in the new year. Happy New Year ladies! (And dudes if any are on here)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!

Assume the next boxes will come out on Monday now (if there are any NEW boxes rather than more warehouse clearouts dressed up as New Year Sale boxes lol).

Still got lots of boxes in transit (about 7 of them) anyway so will wait for a box I really want now..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 1, 2015)

Might pop new year 1234 out from today as warehouse box clearance. Till Monday . I'd rather have global 19 so I can treat the niece for her birthday


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone! Hope everyone had a fun time ringing in the New Year!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year all... Hope you had a great one... I might do a rerun of mine when I am better


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 1, 2015)

My Tea Tree box moved too and has already left LA! I'm so surprised that it actually moved. Also it moved just in time because I was going to file a Paypal dispute today.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year everyone!!!

The boxing day 4 is not bad and memebox said it would include repeats and tonymoly-skinfood. I think this is a nice box for someone new to memebox. But the boxing day 1...



Spoiler



I am sick of this hair+ product which I didn't like when I tried it and although the beauty people eye pencils are great, how many identical brown pencils can I have?!?! I doubt that all of them are top K-beauty products but again according to the description the box would contain some repeats.



I like that now memebox tells us that the box may contain repeats!


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 1, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> 
> The boxing day 4 is not bad and memebox said it would include repeats and tonymoly-skinfood. I think this is a nice box for someone new to memebox. But the boxing day 1...
> 
> ...


Happy New Year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes! Im so sick of that as well - I have 4 or 5 of them Lol - Never used either. I loathe that product.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 1, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> Happy New Year everyone!!!
> 
> The boxing day 4 is not bad and memebox said it would include repeats and tonymoly-skinfood. I think this is a nice box for someone new to memebox. But the boxing day 1...
> 
> ...


I actually like both #1 and #4, and now wish I bought them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 1, 2015)

Was hoping that the Boxing Day mini box spoiler would have been posted by now (was out at a disney frozen singalong - think myself and Kirsty were the only ones actually singing though and she's now dressed as Elsa!).

Pouring with rain and getting dark..one day down, 364 days till the next one lol!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't order any Boxing Day boxes because I had no confidence in the contents, plus I have absolutely no attachment to " boxing day", which is not celebrated in the USA. 

IF Memebox continues to sell Memeboxes, I am eliminating all holiday named boxes from my buying. Other than the Thanksgiving boxes, which had very confusing names for me, so I waited to buy and they sold out, the " day" themed boxes have been disappointing. 

All in all, the Globals have usually been the most useful boxes for me.


----------



## jmen (Jan 1, 2015)

Hang in there before filing a complaint. One of my boxes was stuck in N since Dec 19 with no update for a week.  It finally arrived this week.  No fault of MB but of USPS, obviously.   (I'm in the hinterlands about 6 hours south of NYC.)   My guess is once you see movement, they will arrive shortly.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't celebrate thanksgiving day (its an American holiday), or Black Friday (another American concept that's been offloaded to the uk) but I see that as no reason to avoid boxes with those names.

The Boxing Day boxes were sales boxes (call it Boxing Day, January sales whatever, its clearing the winter stock for the spring / summer stock arriving - to which, the boxes are exactly what memebox said they'd be and the sales happen the world over). They may also release January sales boxes - depending how much stock they have left they want shift.

Once that's been cleared, the new boxes will hopefully be released. But, there may be more holiday type boxes coming up.. chinese new year / Valentines Day / Easter / May Day...etc. will just have to see...


----------



## blinded (Jan 1, 2015)

I stayed away from the boxing day boxes but they actually fit the idea behind boxing day, at least in Canada. Boxing day sales are the clearance sales to get rid of all the leftover Christmas items (great deals on wrapping paper etc) and surplus stock. It's also when some of the winter clothing sales start too. 

I think my rule of thumb for memebox for 2015 is to stay away from the vague themes that could easily be clearance type sales and all brand specific boxes. And I need to listen to my gut more. If I think it could be a questionable box, don't order it! Yeah, I'm still very annoyed with myself for ignoring that feeling about petite treasures....


----------



## juless231 (Jan 1, 2015)

I wanna see what's in the 3rd box! I keep refreshing, haha! I'm surprised there wasn't a New Years box, since there have been boxes for everything else! Maybe they've actually cleared out the warehouse!

About the slow shipping, it's hit my boxes too! Being in Canada standard shipping usually takes at least 3-4 weeks, but it's even worse now. I had a box that was shipped the 16th and just now showing it actually left Korea on the 23rd! That's quite the delay! The other has shown that it left Korea on the 17th (I believe, might be a day later) and no update since then. It's annoying and I'm impatient, but not worried. Snail mail really and truly is snail mail here in Canada!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 1, 2015)

Yup I had boxes take more than a month, not MB fault. They shipped in good faith but USPS/other carriers are swamped as well as West Coast ports being dysfunctional. My husband is a marine pilot in Seattle, it's a disaster with work slowdown going on and on. Keep the faith, boxes will show up!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 1, 2015)

So my Thumbs Up restock just arrived.

(well it arrived yesterday, but I just opened it now)

It's seriously good box now that I see it in person.

Question about the Real Beauty serum....

when it first appeared in the Aloe box everyone was raving about it.

Now that many months and many boxes have happened since then,

do you still feel it's a great serum?

Asking because I am not sure whether to keep it or give it away.

I got the white Waterful version.


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 1, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Question about the Real Beauty serum.... when it first appeared in the Aloe box everyone was raving about it. Now that many months and many boxes have happened since then, do you still feel it's a great serum?


YES! I feel super great about the serum--I even bought more to give to my mom for her "Actual Blogger's Picks" box that I made for the holidays. It's a total moisture bomb--I dig it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you! @

Happy New Year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh that's good to hear @ as should get that box in a few days (one of the boxes I bought when it was restocked)...though when I'll get round to using it mind you as feeling a little overwhelmed with products and still trying to find out what works for my skin.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 1, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I don't celebrate thanksgiving day (its an American holiday), or Black Friday (another American concept that's been offloaded to the uk) but I see that as no reason to avoid boxes with those names.
> 
> The Boxing Day boxes were sales boxes (call it Boxing Day, January sales whatever, its clearing the winter stock for the spring / summer stock arriving - to which, the boxes are exactly what memebox said they'd be and the sales happen the world over). They may also release January sales boxes - depending how much stock they have left they want shift.
> 
> Once that's been cleared, the new boxes will hopefully be released. But, there may be more holiday type boxes coming up.. chinese new year / Valentines Day / Easter / May Day...etc. will just have to see...


I meant no disrespect towards your holiday of Boxing Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There can never be too many holidays!! Mardi Gras/ Carnivale- two of my faves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My point, which I obviously stated poorly is that I don't think the occasion- targeted boxes have good value. For example, I didn't like either of the Christmas boxes very much...and I have a great fondness for actual Christmas themed items.  

I do like it when we know what* type* of products* may *be in a box, like mask boxes or honey boxes.When I was new to Memebox, I thought Lucky boxes were the best of all because I was playing " catch up".

Now, they are usually boring as the repeats are not that great, product wise, it seems. Re- the hair serum and that big gold tube of some sort of hair conditioner. I don't need it so I don't even know the name, but I do know I have 5 or 6 of them now, along with the hair oil serums.


----------



## blinded (Jan 1, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I meant no disrespect towards your holiday of Boxing Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There can never be too many holidays!! Mardi Gras/ Carnivale- two of my faves.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My point, which I obviously stated poorly is that I don't think the occasion- targeted boxes have good value. For example, I didn't like either of the Christmas boxes very much...and I have a great fondness for actual Christmas themed items.
> 
> ...


No disrespect taken from me. I have no attachment to boxing day other than using it to eat chocolate and recover from the chaos of Christmas.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with liking the same types of boxes you do. I want at least a general idea of what may be in the box.


----------



## cfisher (Jan 1, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie @Blinded 

I understand what you mean. I have no interest in the Thanksgiving/Christmas/Boxing Day/Who Knows What Else boxes. I don't want boxes that are most likely just going to be warehouse clearouts.

But of course boxes with an actual holiday theme will be more appealing, like a Christmas or Thanksgiving box. I'm tempted because of the holiday theme.

Boxing Day isn't a holiday theme.

It's just an eerily accurate description of what the boxes are.

Clearout items.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm hoping to hold my purchasing trigger finger back until I see an awesomely named skincare box.  I'll take Skincare 2, Step by Step 2. Moisture Surge 2, Zero Cosmetics 2  or something as close to that as I can get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm not one to love repeats much in the first place so passing on the the Thanksgiving and Boxing Day boxes was pretty easy for me.

But give me a skincare theme box and I'm gonna be right there clicking purchase.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 1, 2015)

Links to Boxing Day #2 and #3 in the spoilers thread


----------



## blinded (Jan 1, 2015)

@@cfisher Those boxes really do perfectly reflect the spirit of boxing day. I guess those of us in countries that have boxing day had a bit of an advantage in thinking they'd be clearout boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 1, 2015)

I love box 3!! I will haunt memebox to see if they restock it!


----------



## blinded (Jan 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I love box 3!! I will haunt memebox to see if they restock it!


I think I'm going to be that way with box #2.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh maaaan I had a good feeling about 3 and so glad I went for it!! I LOVE it! There are items I've wanted to try for a long time and things I need!! Gaaah SO excited to get it!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 2, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you! @
> 
> Happy New Year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Happy new year, @@LisaLeah!

And happy new year, everyone! Hopefully now that Memebox global is in its second year of life it will let us sleep through the night and it will be less blob-like and colicky.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 2, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> And happy new year, everyone! Hopefully now that Memebox global is in its second year of life it will let us sleep through the night and it will be less blob-like and colicky.


Ha!

Let's hope they skip the terrible two's......


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey everybody. What are some of you that got the Tea Tree box doing with the Tea Tree oil? I know @@biancardi had some great suggestions but I can't locate that post. Besides the obvious of mixing a few drops in facial creams.

And I just have to get this off my chest...there are some really nice people (most of them), but some really annoying people on that FB MEMEBOX Addicts group. Have to step away. Thanks. I feel better, lol.

I sleep ordered BD#3, haha, not even mad! I've memorized my debit card, which is a v.v. bad thing!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't look there there will be any boxes released today (new year or otherwise). High hopes for Monday though and would like to see themed boxes again.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 2, 2015)

foot therapy and city girl restocked


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

They've also changed the image for the global #17 box to show the products. Would be nice if that was the trend from now on..,can see roughly what's included in a box.

No postal delivery today in Scotland (its a public holiday here) so hoping a few boxes are delivered tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm hoping to hold my purchasing trigger finger back until I see an awesomely named skincare box.  I'll take Skincare 2, Step by Step 2. Moisture Surge 2, Zero Cosmetics 2  or something as close to that as I can get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm not one to love repeats much in the first place so passing on the the Thanksgiving and Boxing Day boxes was pretty easy for me.
> 
> But give me a skincare theme box and I'm gonna be right there clicking purchase.


I was just looking at my inventory of Memeboxes,and *Step By Step Skincare* may be my all time favorite box ever!! I REALLY hope you get the restock, if there is another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a great box. 

Oh, and* Moisture Surge *might be my second fave.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE the blue waterproof gel pack from Original Raw by Chosungah. Mine's flat as a pancake but I can't bear to throw it away. LOL.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 2, 2015)

sam356 said:


> foot therapy and city girl restocked


 I have 2 Foot Therapy boxes and I use the products every day. I can't say enough good things about it- Not glamorous but extremely nice in the winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solstice (Jan 2, 2015)

The restocks at 2-3am (my time) are killing me. Would have bought while you were sleeping...


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 2, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hey everybody. What are some of you that got the Tea Tree box doing with the Tea Tree oil? I know @@biancardi had some great suggestions but I can't locate that post. Besides the obvious of mixing a few drops in facial creams.


I'm going to try to DIY a tea tree oil face wash.  I just finished my fave and found some online "recipes".  It's worth a shot.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe

here are some of the things I posted about Tea Tree oil


I do dilute it with witch hazel (a few drops of tea tree to 20-30 drops of witch hazel)
Make a makeup remover with it – mix 1/4 cup of canola oil with 10 drops of tea tree
DIY cuticle oil – 10 drops of tea tree and 10 drops of lavender oil, 2 tablespoons of olive oil
Apply it directly to sores – one drop on a q-tip
Apply it directly to toenail fungus
I found this DIY Foot Soak online (https://www.facebook.com/DiscoveringHerbalWellness/posts/1385076538381501)  and I will have to try this out soon


1 tablespoon dried rosemary
1 tablespoon dried sage
1 tablespoon fresh ginger root, finely grated, or 1 teaspoon dried powered ginger
4 cups water, plus extra as needed
1 tablespoon baking soda
1 tablespoon Epsom salts
10 drops tea tree essential oil
Small ice cubes or crushed ice
Place rosemary, sage, and ginger in a large saucepan with water. Bring to a boil. remove from heat, cover, and steep for 10 minutes then strain. Add baking soda, Epsom salts, and tea tree oil. Mix well. Pour into a foot spa or shallow basin big enough for both feet. Top with extra water and add ice. Soak feet for 15 minutes; pat dry. Follow with a dusting of fragrant foot powder


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 2, 2015)

blinded said:


> Any Canadians order the Winter Mask box? Is your tracking number working on the Canada Post site? I can get the tracking number to work on Aftership, but according to Canada Post it doesn't exist. I've never had this issue with CP which makes me wonder if it's coming from some other carrier.


Mine updated and is now showing on Canada Post.  Not sure when that happened but I was checking on another package and saw it.  Yours?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 2, 2015)

All of my missing packages have started scanning through LA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This includes my Memeshop order that shipped November 3, my Snow White restock that shipped November 10, my Tea Tree box, and my Etude House, Tester Korea, and Honest Skin orders. I think they're all going to arrive in a very short period of time--it'll be wonderfully overwhelming!

Also, happy new year everyone!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Glad everyone's orders seem to be moving. I know in the UK, the postal service grinds to a halt over Christmas and I once received a Christmas card posted on the 17th December on the 3rd March!! It wasn't a foreign card either - had travelled all of 50 miles but went on a magical mystery tour to get there!

Hoping a few boxes arrive tomorrow as been scanned at GBLALA so should be heading north...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 2, 2015)

My global and secret key boxes arrived today


----------



## blinded (Jan 2, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> Mine updated and is now showing on Canada Post.  Not sure when that happened but I was checking on another package and saw it.  Yours?


Mine finally does too. Too bad it's in that black hole between Korea and Mississauga.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had purchased Boxing Day #2, because it seems like the perfect tester box. Sometimes with Memebox items, I almost feel guilty when they don't work for me or my skin. It feels like such a waste to toss a full sized product, even if I paid the price of a sample for it. I try to pass them on as much as possible, but I'm a bully with my products and packaging so unless family wants it, they're hard to re-home lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 2, 2015)

Ugh Foot Therapy is probably one of my most-used boxes!

I wish the Mizon foot cream was in it and not in the While You Were Sleeping box, because it's become my holy grail foot cream! I use it every night and it's kept my feet so I don't have to file them/foot peel them constantly. Makes my life so much easier!


----------



## blinded (Jan 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I wish I had purchased Boxing Day #2, because it seems like the perfect tester box. Sometimes with Memebox items, I almost feel guilty when they don't work for me or my skin. It feels like such a waste to toss a full sized product, even if I paid the price of a sample for it. I try to pass them on as much as possible, but I'm a bully with my products and packaging so unless family wants it, they're hard to re-home lol.


I have the same guilt thing with products. I'm trying to use the Ladykin Broccoli cream from the brighten and correct box. Right now I think it's the worst product I've ever gotten in a memebox but yet instead of just getting rid of it I'm trying to figure out if there is some other way I can use it. I would feel guilty even offering it to someone else free for shipping because I don't think it's worth the amount it would cost to ship it (which would be about eleventy billion dollars using Canada Post).


----------



## blinded (Jan 2, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Ugh Foot Therapy is probably one of my most-used boxes!
> 
> I wish the Mizon foot cream was in it and not in the While You Were Sleeping box, because it's become my holy grail foot cream! I use it every night and it's kept my feet so I don't have to file them/foot peel them constantly. Makes my life so much easier!


You know what product I am loving as a foot cream right now and I'm almost shocked that I do? That Shara Shara green seed magic balm. I was so annoyed at getting that because of the expiry date, but I'm going to end up using it all up by next week. I actually want more of it.  :blush:


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 2, 2015)

blinded said:


> You know what product I am loving as a foot cream right now and I'm almost shocked that I do? That Shara Shara green seed magic balm. I was so annoyed at getting that because of the expiry date, but I'm going to end up using it all up by next week. I actually want more of it.  :blush:


I use this on my elbows and knees and it's awesome for my rough skin there. I haven't tried it on my feet yet though, but maybe I should!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 2, 2015)

blinded said:


> You know what product I am loving as a foot cream right now and I'm almost shocked that I do? That Shara Shara green seed magic balm. I was so annoyed at getting that because of the expiry date, but I'm going to end up using it all up by next week. I actually want more of it. :blush:


I loved this on my feet! I used it for a week straight and it's almost gone. Great use for it, mine smelled fresh and of limes but there was no way that was going near my face. Bonus of putting it on my feet is that my hands look fab now too! The Glow Glow balm is great on feet too.
Found another great use for tea tree oil, hair stylist said to put a few drops in with gentle shampoo to clean hair and makeup brushes.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone else tried the Pure Smile Choosy lip pack from CWL4 box? It keeps sliding off my lips if I attempt to sit up so having to lie down with it on. Its not got any taste or smell to it but made my husband laugh as also used those panda under eye masks (that had past their use by date December 2014). Those do have a slight smell - none to pleasant either so only got them on for 5 mins then into the bin with them....just in case.

Determined to start using more of the products in 2015!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 2, 2015)

Tbh atm I am wondering what to put on some odd body places that are being really affected by my lack of food due to my illness.

Whether to put the revital Magic cream on my earlobes and whether to layer lip balms lol.... I suppose it will help stash issues

Oh my I sound like a wierdo


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok...word of warning, do NOT put any of the extra essence from those panda under eye masks on your arms! Thought I'd give my arms / elbows the extra and I've now got really blotchy patches on my arms!! I've washed it off as arms started changing colour within a few minutes but was really quite alarming. Under eyes are fine atm but won't be buying any of those in the future lol!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 2, 2015)

Was that because they were ood?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

No idea...put the extra essence on the back of my hand but there was still loads so started to rub it into my forearms, after about 3 minutes red blotches started appearing which started getting redder and redder so washed the stuff off. They've calmed down now but was a bit freaky to watch. I do have sensitive skin but hadnt felt any discomfort round the eye area so thought they'd be fine.. Might just be me, but just wanted to warn others who might use these in the next week or so (as they expired back on the 18/12 but are in a sealed satchet)


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 2, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Was that because they were ood?


Wait, is that a Doctor Who reference?

ETA: Ok, maybe I'm slightly obsessed with Doctor Who...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 2, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Wait, is that a Dr. Who reference?


Out of date I meant.... I must exterminate with the doctor who misunderstandings though


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 2, 2015)

Also don't notice any difference to my lips after using the purederm choosy lip mask (is the weirdest material though!) so that's another product I'll not be buying.

What to try tomorrow night I wonder?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 2, 2015)

@Alidolly  Did the redness completely go away after the panda mask incident? Did you experience any redness under the eyes as well?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 2, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ok...word of warning, do NOT put any of the extra essence from those panda under eye masks on your arms! Thought I'd give my arms / elbows the extra and I've now got really blotchy patches on my arms!! I've washed it off as arms started changing colour within a few minutes but was really quite alarming. Under eyes are fine atm but won't be buying any of those in the future lol!


I posted about these eye patches 2-3 months ago when they were in another Memebox. I had some sort of reaction to them as well. Mine was not so much a skin problem as a respiratory difficulty while the patches were in use on my under eye area. I felt very nauseated and it was unpleasant to breathe due to something in the patches. IDK what, but I definitely had the only bad reaction I've had to a Korean skin product.

I've used all manner of products before and since with no type of adverse reaction, so I can narrow it down to these patches. Of course,  this latest set from some Memebox went straight into the garbage. I'm so sorry they were unhelpful for someone else.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

I actually love those eye patches!   No bad reaction from me.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 2, 2015)

I received 4 Memeboxes this evening--Garden of Eden, Tea Tree, Rose Edition, and Snow White. I managed not to spoil either Garden of Eden or Tea Tree for myself, and I love both of them (especially Garden of Eden)!

I also finally received my shop order that I ordered October 20 and that shipped November 3--1 day short of 2 months ago!

I didn't buy any of the Boxing Day boxes, but I'm a bit envious of #2--it looks like such a good deal!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I actually love those eye patches!   No bad reaction from me.


me neither!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

What do you guys think I should order from the meme store? I'm looking for an eye cream and you all seem so knowledgable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

bsquared said:


> What do you guys think I should order from the meme store? I'm looking for an eye cream and you all seem so knowledgable!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


What are you looking for in an eye cream?  I know that sounds stupid, but there are different types of ingredients that target different problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> What are you looking for in an eye cream? I know that sounds stupid, but there are different types of ingredients that target different problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Dryness!! And circles a little bit. And texture. I'd say dryness and texture are my biggest issues, then dark circles. I'm not very puffy like.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 2, 2015)

You ladies totally enabled me. I purchased the Secretkey. I can't wait for my package to arrive! My boxes have slowed to a trickle. Of course I have more products than I'll ever be able to use. But, it sure is fun


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

bsquared said:


> Dryness!! And circles a little bit. And texture. I'd say dryness and texture are my biggest issues, then dark circles. I'm not very puffy like.



I've tried the Dran Aqua Wonder Recovery eye cream http://us.memebox.com/aqua-wonder-recovery-eye-cream#.VKdsqHs9b84

I haven't tried daycell's eye cream, but I have tried another product by them, and I liked it a lot  http://us.memebox.com/ph-plan-eye-cream#.VKds43s9b84

There isn't that many eye creams to pick from in the memeshop.  I personally think a really good inexpensive eye cream is Secret Key *Snail + EGF Repairing Eye Cream *which I got in my Secret Key Value set by memebox, but they don't sell that eye cream on its own there and that value set is gone.  You can get it at beautynetkorea.com however.

They do have a secret key 2nd edition value set - http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/holiday-gift-editions/secretkey-holiday-edition-season-2 - which has the starter eye cream - which is made from galactomyces filtrates - good yeasty stuff for your skin.   

(mods - none of my links are affiliate links)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

jennyloo said:


> You ladies totally enabled me. I purchased the Secretkey. I can't wait for my package to arrive! My boxes have slowed to a trickle. Of course I have more products than I'll ever be able to use. But, it sure is fun


That is a great set - I have the 1st edition, but if I hadn't of purchased the 1st edition, I would have gotten the 2nd edition...


----------



## BSquared (Jan 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I've tried the Dran Aqua Wonder Recovery eye cream http://us.memebox.com/aqua-wonder-recovery-eye-cream#.VKdsqHs9b84
> 
> I haven't tried daycell's eye cream, but I have tried another product by them, and I liked it a lot http://us.memebox.com/ph-plan-eye-cream#.VKds43s9b84
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!! Off to research!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

@@BSquared you're welcome!  Come back and tell us what you purchased!  we love enabling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 2, 2015)

bsquared said:


> Dryness!! And circles a little bit. And texture. I'd say dryness and texture are my biggest issues, then dark circles. I'm not very puffy like.


I have been looking for a new eye cream too.  I have a lot of the same issues that squared does (although I think I am probably a bit older than she is).  I have dryness and crepeieness (is that a word) but not dark circles or puffiness.

I am also wanting to revamp my skin care regime this year.  I have tried a few K-beauty items from trades, and really loved the masks.  But I don't really know how to pick out the best ones for my skin.  Does memebox offer good mask boxes?

Also open to other suggestions.  Generally I have aging skin that has become pretty dry as I get older.  I also have some acne scars as I use to be an oil pit, so brightening products are good too.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 2, 2015)

@marigoldsue  yes, memebox does have great mask boxes - they still have the winter essential mask box and that is a good solid box which I think you will like.

I know that products that have milk in them usually are fantastic for all skin types, but when you have creams made with milk, they are very rich and moisturizing - perfect for dry skin.  I know this because I cannot use them on my face!  I have oily skin. 

Eye creams that have galactomyces filtrates are great - those are like the best friend in the world for anyone, imho.   Those are fermented grains (that is why I call them my yeasty friends) and many of us memeaddicts love products with galactomyces filtrates.   

brightening products - I got a secret key milk brightening toner in my beauteque bag (head to toe milk) and it is amazing.  I think you will like it - it is good for all skin types but it is very moisturizing and hydrating - there is a beauteque thread here as well https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132969-beauteque-beauty-bag-new-korean-cosmetics-subscription/?p=2359005


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 2, 2015)

i have super dry skin too and i loved how the bounce cheese cream (woah throwback) felt on my hands when i tried it once but i'm mostly dairy free and lactose intolerant. how would these milk masks, milk skincare, etc. work on someone who is lactose intolerant? should i just find something else to try?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> i have super dry skin too and i loved how the bounce cheese cream (woah throwback) felt on my hands when i tried it once but i'm mostly dairy free and lactose intolerant. how would these milk masks, milk skincare, etc. work on someone who is lactose intolerant? should i just find something else to try?


I cannot answer that specifically.   I know that there are some members here that are allergic to bee venom and some have been able to use those bee venom products and others have not.

I would say go for the snails.   I bet that is why you loved the bounce cheese cream as that also had the snail mucus in it too.   You can find snail creams without milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am sure some of our ladies here with dry skin will also be able to help you too..


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

oh if anyone is interested - one of the most hydrating facial sheet masks I have ever used is skinfoods thermal water sheet masks

they have 3 different water types, thermal, glacier and deep sea - and they all are very moisturizing, but the thermal is really a water bomb.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 3, 2015)

I just got a glacier one from Sasa. Now I HAVE to try it!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 3, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> i have super dry skin too and i loved how the bounce cheese cream (woah throwback) felt on my hands when i tried it once but i'm mostly dairy free and lactose intolerant. how would these milk masks, milk skincare, etc. work on someone who is lactose intolerant? should i just find something else to try?


I don't imagine you'd have any issues if you are lactose intolerant, since that just means your body is no longer producing enough lactase to properly digest lactose you eat.

However, if you are allergic to milk and not just lactose intolerant, I think using skincare items with dairy could be problematic.

I'd say your best bet is to patch test some items with milk in them and see how that goes!

Edited for clarity.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I just got a glacier one from Sasa. Now I HAVE to try it!


I need to review all 3 of them - they are great masks


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2015)

usofjessamerica said:


> i have super dry skin too and i loved how the bounce cheese cream (woah throwback) felt on my hands when i tried it once but i'm mostly dairy free and lactose intolerant. how would these milk masks, milk skincare, etc. work on someone who is lactose intolerant? should i just find something else to try?


Lactose intolerance really only affects your digestion, so long as it is an intolerance and not an actual allergy, you should be fine!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've the skinfood glacier sheet mask as well! I'll have to try it soon.

Did anyone  else try the A.H.C moisture serum yet? I only used it three times. it broke me out horribly one time and my face always itches whenever I use it. For example, right now. I'm not sure what's going on, probably the alcohol. I feel really bad throwing it out because it's such an expensive product. It looks like I just might have to now.

Also did anyone swatch the Shara Shara top talented bb cream? I don't want to open it if its too light for my skin tone. Then, I can gift it to a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @Alidolly Did the redness completely go away after the panda mask incident? Did you experience any redness under the eyes as well?


Stella - yeah, arms are fine now thanks (sorry for not responding, it was getting late so went to bed and never saw your post). I'm just going to have to be careful now with any products I use...just in case. I was allergic to Timotei shampoo as a kid but thought that was all.


----------



## subbes (Jan 3, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I was allergic to Timotei shampoo as a kid


Oh, hey, me too!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 3, 2015)

Received Very Berry restock and K Beauty wrap up this morning. The K beauty one had the goat milk hand cream so happy as can always use that. Also got one of my Testerkorea orders but they've sent the wrong item  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they don't seem to do returns so have a feeling I won't be getting the item but a refund instead (which I don't want)...will see what they say as its their mistake.

Still waiting on empress secrets - was sent out on the 16th and still no sign of it. Its in the UK someplace so fingers crossed it gets here on Monday along with Thumbs Up, Global #16 and Luckybox #12 which are also en-route. The rest will likely come the week after..


----------



## blinded (Jan 3, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> I have been looking for a new eye cream too.  I have a lot of the same issues that squared does (although I think I am probably a bit older than she is).  I have dryness and crepeieness (is that a word) but not dark circles or puffiness.
> 
> I am also wanting to revamp my skin care regime this year.  I have tried a few K-beauty items from trades, and really loved the masks.  But I don't really know how to pick out the best ones for my skin.  Does memebox offer good mask boxes?
> 
> Also open to other suggestions.  Generally I have aging skin that has become pretty dry as I get older.  I also have some acne scars as I use to be an oil pit, so brightening products are good too.


My skin issues sound fairly similar to yours. I'm currently using the Mizon Snail + EGF eye cream (sounds similar to the Secret Key one Biancardi mentioned). As far as your dry skin w/ acne scars I can't recommend the Benton High Content Snail Bee essence enough! When I started using the essence I was also having fairly serious hormonal breakouts on my chin (oh the joys of perimenopause). I still get breakouts, but not even remotely close to the same severity and when I do they clear up a lot quicker. Once the breakouts subsided I noticed just how many red marks I had from previous breakouts on my chin. Thanks to the essence those red marks have faded dramatically and are almost gone.

I also love the Benton High Content Snail Bee Steam Cream as a moisturizer. I know some people find it to heavy to use as a day cream, but it works beautifully for me. The right amount of moisture and doesn't feel greasy.

I've also recently fallen in love with the Mizon Snail Recovery Gel. I think it's helping to further reduce scarring and redness on my face and makes my dry, rough skin feel smooth.


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 3, 2015)

I've had five boxes scanned onto flight AF267 on various dates in Dec which all got scanned as arrived in the Uk on New Years Eve. I get mine delivered at work but I've not been in work since Tues and I've had an email to say a Memebox arrived at work NYE. So I don't know which it is and I can't get at it until Monday. ARRRRRGGGHHH!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 3, 2015)

I will probably get 5 Memeboxes on Monday as they finally scanned in Warsaw yesterday! But these are my last ones, nothing else after that.

Well, it's off to honestskin, beauteque, testerkorea and non-Asian subs now...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 3, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> I will probably get 5 Memeboxes on Monday as they finally scanned in Warsaw yesterday! But these are my last ones, nothing else after that.
> 
> Well, it's off to honestskin, beauteque, testerkorea and non-Asian subs now...


Still waiting for my Mask winter essentials and than none after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 3, 2015)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Still waiting for my Mask winter essentials and than none after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine just showed up yesterday after the tracking hadn't updated at all, so I'm hoping yours shows up soon too!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 3, 2015)

Winter Masks is one of the boxes I'm expecting on Monday. Also Global 18, Cleo, Empress and Superwoman - those last three shipped express but got stuck somewhere in holiday turmoil. Luckily, they're already in my town!

On one hand, it's hard to imagine next months without new Memeboxes but, on the other, I definately have product overload and I'm quite sure my love and addiction have partly faded.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 3, 2015)

In hoping they've had time to get a bit more organised and that they've got the new stock ready to go (with themed boxes already curated). So its a case of releasing the box(es) on Monday to be shipped say two weeks later. The old stock "should" almost be gone now..surely? Ready for new well curated boxes...like they promised would come...

If not...plenty other shops out there that'll take our money with glee!


----------



## Fae (Jan 3, 2015)

My last Memebox arrived yesterday! It's the empress one! I really like the box! ^^ (although the wipes are a weird addition)

Still got the lip crayons and pony 2 coming!

Due to lack of boxes, I've placed 3 TK orders, one Beauteque bag + the 3 month subscription! ^^


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Mine just showed up yesterday after the tracking hadn't updated at all, so I'm hoping yours shows up soon too!


It looks like such a great box! I will probably see it on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ceredonia (Jan 3, 2015)

My god, the Etude House order I'd made on November 5th FINALLY SHOWED UP TODAY. I can't believe it. Only 2 months later!

Hoping Memebox does another Choco-themed box, those have definitely been my favorites. :3


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2015)

Sort of off-topic, but does anybody know what happened to Memebox Affiliates thread? I can't find it and I had a question :x


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Sort of off-topic, but does anybody know what happened to Memebox Affiliates thread? I can't find it and I had a question :x


it is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/page-80?hl=%2Baffiliates&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2359227

it isn't in the memebox forum, but the beauty bloggers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 3, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Sort of off-topic, but does anybody know what happened to Memebox Affiliates thread? I can't find it and I had a question :x


https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/page-80


----------



## veritazy (Jan 3, 2015)

did anyone miss me lol.

happy new years, babes~

omg this feels so weird...to not be expecting alot of boxes. sob. kinda miss that but need to catch up with too much stuff too.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome back miss @veritazy. Hope you had a lovely holiday


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

veritazy said:


> did anyone miss me lol.
> 
> happy new years, babes~
> 
> omg this feels so weird...to not be expecting alot of boxes. sob. kinda miss that but need to catch up with too much stuff too.


welcome back Veritazy!  Where did you go?  I hope you had fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 3, 2015)

My Tea Tree box just showed up!!  At last, at last!  No updates, my mailman just dropped it by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

I finally received my Pony 2 palette &amp; jade eyeliner.....  my thoughts and swatches in the spoiler...



Spoiler



This palette flips open to reveal a much more economical design for the eye shadows that the original one and there is a mirror so you can apply the shadows.   There is also a useless brush in this palette and I do not recommend using it.  You get eight eye shadow colors, where two of them are twice the size of the other size.






*Left Side: Shine Peach*
*Top Row: Glam Violet, Shine Rose, Shine Beige*
*Bottom Row: Shine Dew, Glam Mocha, Glam Cocoa*
*Right Side: Glam Bronze*
Glittery ~ lots of glitter and shine, with lots of fall out.  Satin ~ some glitter with little or no fall out


*Shine Peach ~* Pale peach-white color, very light, glittery 
*Glam Violet ~ *Beautiful African violet color, medium pigmentation, satin
*Shine Rose ~ *Warm peach-rose color, light pigmentation, satin
*Shine Beige ~  *Warm white color, light pigmentation, satin
*Shine Dew ~  *Cool white with pink and gold glitter, very light, glittery
*Glam Mocha ~ *Warm brown, pigmented, satin
*Glam Cocoa ~ *Deep bittersweet chocolate, pigmented, satin
*Glam Bronze ~* Copper-brown, pigmented, but with lots of fallout, glittery
I am recommending that you use an eye shadow base primer.   The lighter colors have a lot of fall out as well as Glam Bronze.  These shadows are very soft as well, so be careful about what brush to use.  I used a stiffer brush, as I do for all of my swatches, and it really dug a hole in the colors:





*Swatches*I swatched all eyeshadow using UD eye shadow primer.   The lighter colors took about 2-3 swipes and they were the ones with major fall out as well.  The darker colors did not experience major fall out, except for Glam Bronze, and were quite pigmented ~ these swatches for the darker colors were just one swipe from a brush.  The left side of the photo is with flash and the right side is natural daylight.

*

*


*Shine Peach* 
*Shine Dew   *
*Glam Violet*
*Glam Mocha*
Shine Peach and Shine Dew had lots of fall out and were not highly pigmented






*Shine Rose* 
*Glam Cocoa*
*Shine Beige*
*Glam Bronze*
Strangely enough, Shine Beige didn’t experience as much of fall out as Glam Bronze, which is a darker color.   

I found that Shine Peach and Shine Dew are the most with the fall out with a barely there pigmentation.   Shine Beige was also lightly pigmented, but it didn’t have the mess than those two had.   To my shock, Glam Bronze, although highly pigmented, has tons of fall out.    When I rubbed my arm to remove the colors, the following colors faded quickly:


*Shine Peach*
*Shine Dew   *
*Shine Beige*
*Glam Bronze*
These colors did not fade that quickly and still left their color behind on my arm:


*Glam Violet*
*Glam Mocha*
*Shine Rose*
*Glam Cocoa*
This set does not have any mattes, so I will use the easy base color from my original Pony Palette and perhaps some of the other mattes to complement this palette.  The colors are beautiful and I will get use out of this palette.  I do feel that the original is more versatile, because of its mix of matte and shimmer and this palette seems to suffer from fall out quite a bit, with its soft shadows.  

  





*I’m Lip Crayon in Bella *~ Okay, enough with the hokey names and the I’m stuff! haha  It is a good thing for Memebox that their makeup, so far, is really good.   I choose Bella as my lip color ~ Memebox has 6 to choose from:  Bella, Giselle (nude pink), Mary Jane (warm rosy pink), Chloe (scarlet red), Matilda (salmon-pink) and Juliet (hot pink).  

Bella is a bright cranberry color, not red and not hot pink, but a true vibrant berry ~ Memebox describes it as magenta red, and I guess that is pretty close to what I would say it is.  This is a very creamy, high color lip crayon, no taste or scent to it.  This color screams to people to LOOK AT YOUR LIPS!!   It is a beautiful shade.  I hope that Memebox will come out with some more colors, even some muted wines, red-browns.    This lip crayon is really nice and I would like to have some more colors, even though I don’t need anymore lip shades!   

*I’m Eyeliner in Jade *~  I picked up the Jade eyeliner  as that was the color I was most interested in ~ they have 5 colors to choose from:  Jade, Moonstone (gold-flecked espresso), Blazing (burgundy), Immortal  (plum) and Night (black)

This is a beautiful Khaki color with lots of gold shimmer.  Even though it is a retractable eyeliner pencil, it also has a built-in sharpener to make nice fine lines, a smudge sponge tip for using this as an eyeshadow ~ as green seems to be sorely lacking in the Pony palettes.   Work fast, however, with the smudger ~ these are Korean eyeliners and they set quickly!  Once they are set, they don’t budge.   I am now interested in picking up Immortal, as I love a good plum colored eyeliner.  

  






*I’m Eyeliner in Jade ~ the right hand side is smudged slightly*
*I’m Lip Crayon in Bella*


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> My Tea Tree box just showed up!!  At last, at last!  No updates, my mailman just dropped it by  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think you will like this box!  I loved the mask - it was so wonderful, hydrating and it fit!


----------



## catyz (Jan 3, 2015)

@@biancardi, that looks lovely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to get the eye shadow set as soon as the codes come out for this month. (hopefully there will be some!)

Still didn't hear anything back about missing eye shadow duo though..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

What happened with your eye shadow duo?   I know that they are really slow on responding to emails, but if you ordered it from memeshop, they need to get that to you!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 3, 2015)

I recently ordered 5 sheet masks, a cleanser, and the I'm Eyeliner set from the USA Memeshop... and only received 1 sheet mask and the cleanser. I emailed CS on Friday, hopefully they figure it out next week... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## catyz (Jan 3, 2015)

@@biancardi, they gave me 2 of #1 and missed #2 eye shadow duo &amp; it's over two weeks now, never heard from them. It seems like it's the norm now, as lots of ppl seem to have their orders messed up, like @@theori3, just mentioned +others.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

@@catyz and @@theori3 - I hope they respond soon.  It took them a while to respond to my emails.   Here's hoping that next week finds them answering all of these questions and resolving your orders.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 3, 2015)

Got WE masks today. Riri water had leaked. I think I remember somebody saying they received points when they reported it. Is that the case?


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 3, 2015)

I know it's the weekend and not a lot of people post but the thread is getting slow... We don't even care anymore for the VIP codes! lol!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 3, 2015)

Speaking of VIP... I think I'm qualified for it. How will I know?

Edited because my phones being a shit


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Speaking of VIP... I think I'm qualified for it. How will I know?
> 
> Edited because my phones being a shit


They send out VIP emails usually in the beginning (sometimes the middle) of the month.

So you will know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2015)

We hope they will send out emails.  Not that the VIP program has been great or anything.  I don't think I've used any coupons from the VIP program in December.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup, I didn't use any codes in December either.

What I really want is a global free shipping code again.

They use to have those all the time.

There are so many products I want from the site, but I refuse to pay their ridiculous shipping fees.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 3, 2015)

@@detroitjewel I found this from bits and boxes blog:  You'll become a Memebox VIP when you purchase 5+ boxes OR $200+ within a span of 3 months

http://www.bitsandboxes.com/p/memebox-deals.html


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 3, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Also did anyone swatch the Shara Shara top talented bb cream? I don't want to open it if its too light for my skin tone. Then, I can gift it to a friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I swatched it once and it looked like it was going to be too dark for me actually. I'm on the extreme side of pale though, so it's hard to find something that _doesn't_ look too dark on me.

Speaking of, any pale ladies here have recommendations for really light BB creams? I think I've used every single possibility available from the drugstore and sephora and still can't find anything I'm happy with.



usofjessamerica said:


> i have super dry skin too and i loved how the bounce cheese cream (woah throwback) felt on my hands when i tried it once but i'm mostly dairy free and lactose intolerant. how would these milk masks, milk skincare, etc. work on someone who is lactose intolerant? should i just find something else to try?


Lactose intolerant girl here, and I can confirm that milk products don't do anything negative when I use them. I've gone through several of the Enprani Cheese Creams and a few other items with "milk" ingredients as well. Like someone else said, a milk allergy might be a different thing though. Always patch test!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 3, 2015)

@@goldendarter thank you, I swatched it and it turns out the bb is actually a bit light for me! I'll say it's a light to medium beige color. We have the opposite problem haha. I can still use it because it's pretty close to my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 4, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/page-80


 


biancardi said:


> it is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/133367-memebox-affiliates/page-80?hl=%2Baffiliates&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=2359227
> 
> it isn't in the memebox forum, but the beauty bloggers   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thank you ladies, you're the best! &lt;3 I was looking in Memebox forum and couldn't find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 4, 2015)

Must admit, the VIP status has been a complete waste of time the last month or so. I'd love to see a free shipping code (say one for a box of any price and another for a shop order over $30). However, think those days are over and it'll be over 200 dollars. There's nothing in the international shop that I'd want to spend that amount so utter waste of time.


----------



## Fae (Jan 4, 2015)

i'd like a global shop- free shipping code (30$)! I've been wanting to buy the eyeliner set, but the shipping kinda stopped me! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 4, 2015)

I want the $5 off codes (no $30 minimum spend so I can use it on a box) and the vip discounts back!!! I think it was October that they had free international shipping code+memepoints+discounts.


----------



## blinded (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think I've used a VIP code since October. Did they even give out any points in December? And with the lack of boxes (or at least non warehouse clearout boxes) lately, I'm on the cusp of losing VIP status. Oh well, not really upset about that.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 4, 2015)

I wish they would bring back the 20% off code, only because I would have probably been less selective during the restock frenzy. When they did the restock for Black Friday, I didn't mind picking up boxes for one or two products because I knew I was going to be saving like $50 anyways. I also noticed I am hesitant to pull the trigger on unspoiled boxes and I wait for these restocks to pick up most of what I want.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 4, 2015)

I think they've been caught on the hop and weren't prepared for the number of people who would purchase boxes (and as often) so there was a LOT of VIP members and they weren't making as big a profit as they thought they would...it was a nice incentive to bring folk in but is now costing them too much in lost revenue. Thing is, these same people are now a lot more selective on their purchases.

They've removed the bundles (at the moment anyway) and restocks are all individual boxes and most are under the $30 mark so unless they bring in a flat VIP voucher for $5 off (to be used 2 times a month) etc, people will be more "picky" on their buys... Everyone likes a bargain but I fear the "good old days" of lots of boxes, cheaper shipping and loads of products included are past.

I'm waiting to see what tomorrow brings...new boxes or more own brand products.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Has any of you ladies here tried the Vivito blue music make up starter intro pads? I'm not sure how to include them into my routine...I first thought they are a kind of primer but since they leave my skin feel completely dry and in need of a moisturiser that doesn't really work for me.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> Has any of you ladies here tried the Vivito blue music make up starter intro pads? I'm not sure how to include them into my routine...I first thought they are a kind of primer but since they leave my skin feel completely dry and in need of a moisturiser that doesn't really work for me.


Hi candycat, I use them as a final prep for my  skin - after I cleanse my face and am ready to start with my serums, moisturizers, I swipe this over my face to remove any product (including cleanser residue) that might still be on my face.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Hi candycat, I use them as a final prep for my  skin - after I cleanse my face and am ready to start with my serums, moisturizers, I swipe this over my face to remove any product (including cleanser residue) that might still be on my face.


Thank you! Will give this a try tomorrow


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 5, 2015)

So first Monday morning in will we get a box or will this memebox divorce carry on with the global community


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Nothing been added so far but the site might be updated when the US team get in to work later on...losing optimism though

(did hear back from testerkorea about wrong item sent so they will include the set in an order I made on the 2nd Jan that hasn't been sent yet! Yippee as so wanted that set).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 5, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Nothing been added so far but the site might beupdated when the US team get in to work later on...losing optimism though
> 
> (did hear back from testerkorea about wrong item sent so they will include the set in an order I made on the 2nd Jan that hasn't been sent yet! Yippee as so wanted that set).


Yes if we have nothing up in an hour it's no more as such . Above boxes they have January offers but no one will buy the boxes there now. It seem that lack of emails or info of what is going on is mad but they should be back in the office today and in full swing so will await . This thread has gone stagnant in the past72 hrs . I mean how can there be no notifications for over 20 hours . Madness


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

It's 1am in San Francisco so the staff probably won't be in till 9am at the earliest (PST) if they are the ones running the website now. Orders will have been dispatched from Seoul today (as its end of working day there) but they probably now don't have anything to do with the website.. As it was also the weekend, they might not have loaded the updates to go live or they may have failed. Guess it'll be a case of checking the site periodically today and see what happens round about 9am San Fran time.


----------



## Cheryl Crowley (Jan 5, 2015)

So sad that this forum has slowed downed considerably. I use to look forward to coming home from work and reading up on the antics of memebox and the new boxes they released. I do have a question about the Yogurt masks we received recently in wish upon a mask. When I put it on my face it instantly has a weird stinging sensation and I told my sister to try it and she said it feels weird on her as well. The product isn't expired and I'm wondering if this is normal or maybe we're allergic to one of its ingredients


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Cherylovesmakeup said:


> So sad that this forum has slowed downed considerably. I use to look forward to coming home from work and reading up on the antics of memebox and the new boxes they released. I do have a question about the Yogurt masks we received recently in wish upon a mask. When I put it on my face it instantly has a weird stinging sensation and I told my sister to try it and she said it feels weird on her as well. The product isn't expired and I'm wondering if this is normal or maybe we're allergic to one of its ingredients


Sounds like it could be an allergic reaction right enough. I'm sure one of the other ladies will be able to help with the full ingredient list for it as never ordered that one myself.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

I could be wrong, but it does look like they released another 2 new value sets - a sally box's and a grinif rose box


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 5, 2015)

@ I've seen reviews of that product (the Purederm?) that also complain about that. I'm not sure what the ingredients are, but it seems that several people are experiencing the same reaction. Which variety did you get? Maybe it's in one type but not the other.


----------



## Fae (Jan 5, 2015)

What do you ladies think about the recipe by nature value set that they released some time ago? (I missed the first set) ^^


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Fae said:


> What do you ladies think about the recipe by nature value set that they released some time ago? (I missed the first set) ^^


if you have drier skin, you will love the facial mist!  I felt it was too much for my skin type (oily).   A lot of ladies here rave about that facial mist.  The slowganics cleanser is fantastic, have envy over those facial sheet masks.

That snail serum comes in a HUGE bottle.    I don't know if it works, because I gave it to someone else would appreciate it more, but I bet someone here can speak to it.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I could be wrong, but it does look like they released another 2 new value sets - a sally box's and a grinif rose box


Yeah, those look new right enough. I'm at mask overload at the moment so while the Sally's box seems to contain a lot of masks, I honestly do not need any more until about June at the earliest (and that's using two masks a week). I also bought the Milkydress rose set which is essentially very similar to the Grinif box so think I'll pass on these two. Wonder if this is the way they are going - value sets from one vendor (makes it easier for stock purchase I suppose) rather than mystery boxes. In one way its better for those that are new to Korean beauty products as they can see exactly what they are getting but do hope they release at least one "themed / mystery" box each month as like many ladies here, I like the mystery element of never exactly knowing what you're going to get lol!!


----------



## Fae (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you! ^^

I will grab it once the january 5 dollar code pops up! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm tempted by the Grinif Rose set because I missed the Milkydress rose one, and I _*LOVE*_ the Grinif Queen of Rose Eye Cream that I got in the While You Were Sleeping box.  But I have the Benton set coming from Memebox, the milk bag from Beauteque, and my first sub bag from Beauteque, so I don't need anything else right now.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Wonder if they will release boxes on a Friday (as they seemed to be doing that before the advent thingy). Even if it was just once a week, I'd be happy with that so long as there were sufficient quantities (though NOT CPM2 quantities I hasten to add lol!!).

Received 3 boxes today whoohooo but Empress box (which was shipped the longest time ago) is MIA between London and Scotland. Hoping it'll turn up tomorrow as back to work on Wednesday (for one day this week as had loads of annual leave to take with being off most of the summer on sick leave). Was sooo nice not having to get up this morning (did get daughter ready for nursery but back to bed afterwards).

Now to plan a 5 yr olds birthday party..,wish me luck!!


----------



## Papper (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, long time lurker here.

Today i received my global 17 and it was missing three items!! (the lip palette, the sunscreen and the spot cream). Does anyone have a similar experience and can help me with the actions i should take? I mean the missing items aren't really something i've wanted but paying 23$ dollars for a cleanser, some hair masks and a shara shara cream is outrageous and i want a refund :/

Also, the total weight of the box was 0.73kg. Anyone who received their global 17, how much did yours weigh?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

Papper said:


> Hi, long time lurker here.
> 
> Today i received my global 17 and it was missing three items!! (the lip palette, the sunscreen and the spot cream). Does anyone have a similar experience and can help me with the actions i should take? I mean the missing items aren't really something i've wanted but paying 23$ dollars for a cleanser, some hair masks and a shara shara cream is outrageous and i want a refund :/
> 
> Also, the total weight of the box was 0.73kg. Anyone who received their global 17, how much did yours weigh?


I received my global a while ago, so I don't remember how much it weighed.  Take a picture of your box with all of the items in it (yes, they will ask you for "missing items" pictures - haha) and go to the help center on memebox - you will see a link to contact them at the bottom of the page

give all of your information, what was missing, the total weight, a pic of the box, a picture of the wrapper with the address on it and your memeaccount email address and order number.

they will give you points for the missing items.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 5, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm tempted by the Grinif Rose set because I missed the Milkydress rose one, and I _*LOVE*_ the Grinif Queen of Rose Eye Cream that I got in the While You Were Sleeping box.  But I have the Benton set coming from Memebox, the milk bag from Beauteque, and my first sub bag from Beauteque, so I don't need anything else right now.


I'm probably going to buy the Grinif set. Grinif's products are high quality and really good. I use the collagen mixed with my foundation and its made my skin 100% better.


----------



## moosie (Jan 5, 2015)

Papper said:


> Hi, long time lurker here.
> 
> Today i received my global 17 and it was missing three items!! (the lip palette, the sunscreen and the spot cream). Does anyone have a similar experience and can help me with the actions i should take? I mean the missing items aren't really something i've wanted but paying 23$ dollars for a cleanser, some hair masks and a shara shara cream is outrageous and i want a refund :/
> 
> Also, the total weight of the box was 0.73kg. Anyone who received their global 17, how much did yours weigh?


Yup, they will give you points like biancardi said.  If you want a refund, tell them that specifically and be prepared to dispute with Paypal or your CC company.


----------



## Papper (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you, biancardi and moosie, I emailed them.

Global 17 was such a terrible box and I feel cheated that they sent me only half of what I paid for. And frankly, I'd much rather take a partial refund than points since I don't think I want to give money to a company as disorganized as memebox is.


----------



## moosie (Jan 5, 2015)

Papper said:


> Thank you, biancardi and moosie, I emailed them.
> 
> Global 17 was such a terrible box and I feel cheated that they sent me only half of what I paid for. And frankly, I'd much rather take a partial refund than points since I don't think I want to give money to a company as disorganized as memebox is.


I have always thought the "points for missing/broken/spilled items" thing was shady.  I took points for a spilled item once, and that was OK because I knew I was ordering again, but I think it's not cool to only give compensation in the form of making someone order from you again (and they make money on it, since it's not like you can use 4 points or whatever and have that pay for your entire order).  You already paid for the goods, the goods arrived missing or not as described or broken, and I feel Meme needs to make it right by either replacing the products or giving you a refund for the portion of the order that was messed up.  I don't think it's right to force someone to order from a company again to get compensation for something they've already paid for.

I just give Meme zero leeway anymore, tbh.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> welcome back Veritazy!  Where did you go?  I hope you had fun   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Am traveling around for abit. Its so odd to only come back to some pink boxes and then leave again once in a while.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess i didn't miss much, and there are just some new (expensive) sets-- what's up with the exorbitant prices? I am hoping they would release a new something tonight in a couple of hours like usual. We'll see..


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I'm probably going to buy the Grinif set. Grinif's products are high quality and really good. I use the collagen mixed with my foundation and its made my skin 100% better.


If you haven't tried the eye cream, I imagine you will want to dive into it.  The skin around my eyes feels so wonderful since using it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Papper (Jan 5, 2015)

moosie said:


> I have always thought the "points for missing/broken/spilled items" thing was shady.  I took points for a spilled item once, and that was OK because I knew I was ordering again, but I think it's not cool to only give compensation in the form of making someone order from you again (and they make money on it, since it's not like you can use 4 points or whatever and have that pay for your entire order).  You already paid for the goods, the goods arrived missing or not as described or broken, and I feel Meme needs to make it right by either replacing the products or giving you a refund for the portion of the order that was messed up.  I don't think it's right to force someone to order from a company again to get compensation for something they've already paid for.
> 
> I just give Meme zero leeway anymore, tbh.


That's exactly my problem with points. They mess up, they give me points to compensate for missing items to lure me into buying more of their products. I am just so disappointed with memebox and their customer service lately and I still can't get over the fact that they forgot to put in half of the contents into my box.


----------



## athy (Jan 5, 2015)

HI EVERYONE!!

It's been so long since I've read and posted here! (I hope you guys still remember me! D

I'm finally back from Japan!

I just did alllll my memebox unboxing videos in one go xD So happy coming home to my memeboxes hahaha~

And my Japan haul videos too!

I HOPE YOU'VE ALL BEEN WELL AND ALL HAD AMAZING CHRISTMASES AND NEW YEARS and I will now spend a whole heap of time updating myself on all the drama I've missed c:


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Athy - wow, Japan...that's the one place I'd love to go to (I have a penpal I've written to for over 30 years that lives in Saitama). One day I will visit - bet you had a fabulous time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jan 5, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Hi Athy - wow, Japan...that's the one place I'd love to go to (I have a penpal I've written to for over 30 years that lives in Saitama). One day I will visit - bet you had a fabulous time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hello!!

it was amazing! i'm dying to go back xD i wish i brought more money to buy more makeup hahaha

they love etude house there! 

you should definitely go! it's the best place in the world -deep sigh here-

it really says something about my addiction that i was just a litttttle bit excited to come back to my memeboxes though...

i had so much fun using all my smaller memebox samples overseas!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

@@athy I was just wondering where you were!!  Sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## athy (Jan 5, 2015)

@@biancardi awwww that's so sweet! thank you ^^ ~

hope you've had a fantastic new year so far!


----------



## starry101 (Jan 5, 2015)

My Holika Holika restock was cancelled today. I used a discount code, which is no longer valid so I can't even reuse it. I'm very disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 5, 2015)

starry101 said:


> My Holika Holika restock was cancelled today. I used a discount code, which is no longer valid so I can't even reuse it. I'm very disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It seems many who bought the holika box and it seems another box can't remember which now have all been getting cancellation emails even on ordering as soon as restocks went up.

Seems memebox are just throwing customers away without any care any longer . They haven't learnt at all clearly. And it's all getting rather tedious that the company is playing these games still. Spend it on another company that values the custom girl.


----------



## Lanita (Jan 5, 2015)

The same story with Holika Holika box. Was so happy to get this one and now veeeery disappointed.  Sure they cancelled first all orders with discount  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm tempted by the Grinif Rose set because I missed the Milkydress rose one, and I _*LOVE*_ the Grinif Queen of Rose Eye Cream that I got in the While You Were Sleeping box.  But I have the Benton set coming from Memebox, the milk bag from Beauteque, and my first sub bag from Beauteque, so I don't need anything else right now.


@@TheSilverNail - the Grinif Eye Cream, do you feel it's doing anything for you? Ive been using it since it arrived and although i love the scent im just not certain that its doing anything other than moisturizing. Generally im pretty happy with Grinif products but this one im not thrilled with.


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, can anyone tell me if the TonyMoly BCDation is one of the standard ultra pale shades? I don't want to open it if it is as the pale shades don't suit me.

I got Global 17 today and it did have all the items in it so if you're missing some, get in touch with them as its not the norm with the restocked boxes I think.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 5, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if the TonyMoly BCDation is one of the standard ultra pale shades? I don't want to open it if it is as the pale shades don't suit me.
> 
> I got Global 17 today and it did have all the items in it so if you're missing some, get in touch with them as its not the norm with the restocked boxes I think.


Yes, it's very pale, I would say NC10'ish.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

MemeJunkie said:


> @@TheSilverNail - the Grinif Eye Cream, do you feel it's doing anything for you? Ive been using it since it arrived and although i love the scent im just not certain that its doing anything other than moisturizing. Generally im pretty happy with Grinif products but this one im not thrilled with.


I do feel it's very moisturizing for the skin around my eyes, but since I started using several other new-to-me products in the WYWS box at the same time, I can't say for sure that the eye cream gets all the credit.  I should have taken some before &amp; after pictures of the fine lines around my eyes but I didn't.

And as much as I like it, I probably won't buy it separately because of the price.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 5, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail Does it take care of puffiness at all?

I really haven't found the holy grail eye depuffer yet.

Also does it absorb quickly?

thanks!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just unexpectedly received the She's 2nd Aurora Elixer in the mail--I guess I must have won it back during the sampling event, and it got caught up with all of the other lost packages in November! I was not expecting any packages that needed to be signed for today, and if the mailman had arrived 10 minutes earlier, he would have found me in my robe with the cacao mask from the cacao box on!

I'm quite happy, though--I didn't think I was going to win anything!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 5, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@TheSilverNail Does it take care of puffiness at all?
> 
> I really haven't found the holy grail eye depuffer yet.
> 
> ...


I can't tell if it reduces puffiness because I don't have any undereye puffiness at all (dark circles, that's another story.... sigh...).  And yes, I think it absorbs quickly but find that I need very little, just a dab.  Hope that helps.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 5, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I do feel it's very moisturizing for the skin around my eyes, but since I started using several other new-to-me products in the WYWS box at the same time, I can't say for sure that the eye cream gets all the credit.  I should have taken some before &amp; after pictures of the fine lines around my eyes but I didn't.
> 
> And as much as I like it, I probably won't buy it separately because of the price.


Im of the same mindset. Although I find it extremely moisturizing and it absorbs quickly, I cant find anything else remarkable about it and wouldnt buy it again. Even though I'm curious about the Grinif Set I cant justify the price when I'm not thrilled about the eye cream.
@@LisaLeah -I do believe it helps a bit with pufffiness but I wouldnt buy it exclusively for this reason. I just dont feel the product is THAT amazing even though I do like it.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! I appreciate it. @@MemeJunkie

I think I am going to pass as well.

I am just not feeling compelled to buy any of the new value sets...

even though I love rose products and sheet masks,

I think I am suffering from the Meme Meh's


----------



## bubblecakes (Jan 5, 2015)

Do review points only give you 2 points now?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

bubblecakes said:


> Do review points only give you 2 points now?


did you review a full box or a product?  Product reviews are just 2 points.  A full box review is 3

they also are getting more picky on reviews.  They want pictures of the actual products and your thoughts on them

here are the guidelines on blog



> Blogs:
> 
> 
> Each post should have at least one picture taken by the reviewer. Feel free to take other pictures from our website or the Internet if you have permission for the images!
> ...


----------



## bubblecakes (Jan 5, 2015)

*@@biancardi*i send in box reviews only, that's why i found it odd. the only thing is, i sent in reviews of quite old boxes and lots of those products are either used up or i tossed.

(edit) i also don't like taking pictures of used products (i'm odd like that).

Most of the reviews i sent in recently are only pictures of the actual information card, but i did that before and they did give me 3 points for it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2015)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@biancardi*i send in box reviews only, that's why i found it odd. the only thins is, i sent in reviews of quite old boxes and lots of those products are either used up or i tossed.


yeah, they might not give you a full 3 points if the box is a really older one now and if you don't have the products anymore.

2 points is a good deal if that is the case.


----------



## ilynx (Jan 5, 2015)

bubblecakes said:


> *@@biancardi*i send in box reviews only, that's why i found it odd. the only thing is, i sent in reviews of quite old boxes and lots of those products are either used up or i tossed.
> 
> (edit) i also don't like taking pictures of used products (i'm odd like that).
> 
> Most of the reviews i sent in recently are only pictures of the actual information card, but i did that before and they did give me 3 points for it.


I sent in a bunch of old box reviews (milk, OMG, etc) on December 26 and got the full three points, so it might not be that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 5, 2015)

@@LisaLeah the one eye cream that I've found to really reduce puffyness is Origins GinZing eye cream. If I'm really puffy my eyes water, it seems to work really fast. Sorry, not Meme related-back to previously scheduled programming...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@Krystyn Lowe

I may have to purchase it for my arsenal.

I have been also liking the Sooryehan firming eye cream I bought at oo35mm.com

It's not immediate...but after a week a so my eyes look more rested.

It's a slow and steady kind of product.

And of course I am a slave to eye masks!

Especially during allergy season.

Oh yeah and actually getting a good nights sleep and a low salt/low carb diet work wonders too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 5, 2015)

Affiliate emails are out and we're only getting a $3 off $30 (not including shipping) this month. Yippee. Can't wait for the VIP emails to go out to see if it's even worse.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yeah, they might not give you a full 3 points if the box is a really older one now and if you don't have the products anymore.
> 
> 2 points is a good deal if that is the case.


I'm not trying to be mean when I say this, only honest, but I'm shocked they even gave 2 points.

Taking a picture of the info card and listing out what was in the box isn't a review. It's not even an unboxing.

Maybe I'm in way too bad of a mood to be on MUT today... *wanders off in search of coffee*


----------



## athy (Jan 5, 2015)

blinded said:


> Affiliate emails are out and we're only getting a $3 off $30 (not including shipping) this month. Yippee. Can't wait for the VIP emails to go out to see if it's even worse.


came to check if it was everyone...

my goodness.... i thought i was getting a bad code because i was a bad affiliaet or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow.. Just so disinterested with Memebox now. Will save my points to buy stuff if I find any I am interested in, then I am out. Haven't bout anything since the Black Friday restock anyways.


----------



## blinded (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm really curious to know the logic behind the change in the code. There's obviously been a slowdown in sales, partially because of the lack of boxes but it seems the general mood towards memebox has shifted lately. When the boxes came to a grinding halt there seemed to be a feeling of wanting to buy just about anything they put out. Almost like we all needed to get our fix. As more time with minimal boxes (and some craptastic boxes) went by, it seems like everyone's eyes started to look for what else they could get instead. Or I'm sure a lot of people did what I did and took a hard look at the stockpile of unused items they have, and realized a break was probably a good thing. So, when your fans are starting to wander away, why would you take away one of the few incentives left to get people to buy from you?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 6, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'm really curious to know the logic behind the change in the code. There's obviously been a slowdown in sales, partially because of the lack of boxes but it seems the general mood towards memebox has shifted lately. When the boxes came to a grinding halt there seemed to be a feeling of wanting to buy just about anything they put out. Almost like we all needed to get our fix. As more time with minimal boxes (and some craptastic boxes) went by, it seems like everyone's eyes started to look for what else they could get instead. Or I'm sure a lot of people did what I did and took a hard look at the stockpile of unused items they have, and realized a break was probably a good thing. So, when your fans are starting to wander away, why would you take away one of the few incentives left to get people to buy from you?


 I've tried to figure that out myself, and the only plausible explanation was that they don't care to the point where there not really "losing" money currently... I don't know.. Maybe they just like to coast, or maybe they will be releasing a mass of boxes soon. I'm all stocked with products to last another year, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jan 6, 2015)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I've tried to figure that out myself, and the only plausible explanation was that they don't care to the point where there not really "losing" money currently... I don't know.. Maybe they just like to coast, or maybe they will be releasing a mass of boxes soon. I'm all stocked with products to last another year, so I'm not too worried.


I'm guessing they were losing tons of money before on boxes but were doing it to build up a fanbase and hopefully get people into the memeshop...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

I feel like tweeting that Karl Loo guy and telling him that his main problem is customer service right now and maybe he should focus on that.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

They've cleaned up the boxes page (removing all the sold out boxes). Best guess we'll get a box release on Friday but to be honest, I'm losing interest. I've a couple of things to arrive (empress secrets, mini Boxing Day box and a Pony 2 palette) but after that...I've 9 points to use up but am simply not interested in what they have to offer at the moment.

I'm also not at all hopeful about the VIP email still to come out (assuming they even bother with that one). The discounts are getting less and less and, given the extreme mark ups on some of the products, I'd rather go to testerkorea and ask them to stock it instead.

Will see what Friday brings but as it stands, I don't think I'll be spending anywhere near what I did last year with them...those days are well and truly over as I can't justify them any more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 6, 2015)

With no 5 dollar code anymore, I do not feel like buying anything....although I still have 9 points left


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

Site down for maintenance at the moment. Probably shoving the prices back up again and adding more of their own branded products...sigh.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

sunsandsurflife said:


> I'm guessing they were losing tons of money before on boxes but were doing it to build up a fanbase and hopefully get people into the memeshop...


I think that the CPM2 disaster was bigger than anyone thought it would be.  Seriously, that damn box is still out there.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like they added some double products sets with free gift with purchase. I would buy several of them but without a free shipping code, it's not a bargain. Maybe with VIP email they will give a free shipping code but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

Just checked and there is still at least 100 CPM2 boxes left! Seriously, that box will still be here when the rest of us are pushing up daisies.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

why don't they try and hawk that darn box to Memebox-China?  It obviously isn't selling anymore in global.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> why don't they try and hawk that darn box to Memebox-China? It obviously isn't selling anymore in global.


I don't know if the Chinese would buy it either - though might reduce the numbers by 50 or 60 perhaps lol!

Ip why don't they just break up the boxes and sell the items - they could bundle the eyeshadows together, ditto the lip crayons. The Hallabong and Appletox would sell anyway which leaves the Revecen and cheek room lip balm. They could include those as a "free gift" with any new boxes or shop products just to get rid of them. Alternatively, they could sell it for $10 or something. At least it would bring in some revenue for them as I doubt they'd donate them to women's shelters etc..though that would be the best option and would generate great PR for the company...helping local women fell empowered and all that...


----------



## had706 (Jan 6, 2015)

Memebox is so frustrating to me at this point. I've got 42 points sitting in my account and Ive been waiting for a box to buy that is not leftovers and repeats and there is just nothing. I'm tempted to order some overpriced items in the US shop with my points and be done with it!


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

had706 said:


> Memebox is so frustrating to me at this point. I've got 42 points sitting in my account and Ive been waiting for a box to buy that is not leftovers and repeats and there is just nothing. I'm tempted to order some overpriced items in the US shop with my points and be done with it!


I requested a commision withdrawal last month (which still hasn't been processed) and between that and the points I still have in my account I'm going to be at 56 points. A few months ago that would have taken me one day to use up, now I'm wondering if I'll even spend it this month.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 6, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Just checked and there is still at least 100 CPM2 boxes left! Seriously, that box will still be here when the rest of us are pushing up daisies.


Just don't use a CPM2 box as my tombstone!

Like others of you, I think I'm over Memebox.  Not interested in their house brand of makeup, as I can get something similar or better locally, which means I get to try it in person and don't have to pay shipping.  The first Pony Palette I got was very disappointing.

I really believe they thought they'd rope customers in with great boxes and they'd stay and spend no matter what.  There are just too many choices in online and brick-and-mortar stores for that.  I also think they're trying the same tactic in China now, with all those great boxes there.  Oh well -- I have enough products to last me for a year or two, probably more!


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm over memebox yet, but I'm definitely not as infatuated with them. I'm sure I'll still buy the occasional box, but at this point I think I'm ready to be more selective about what products I buy which means online stores are more appealing to me. I do want the option of a mystery type box of Korean products though, so I'll stick around to get that fix from memebox. I still don't think any of the other options available right now have the value for me. The value on past memeboxes have spoiled those other boxes for me.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 6, 2015)

tbh if they kept the global and lucky box and maybe just 2 limited theme boxes a month that would keep me happy , like a normal monthly sub, but the fact other boxes are out there and mask box my money would rather try them out, i know i pay more for beautyque at $30 BUT, its a curated bag and once you add memepostage its the same price, and really i have points but no boxes to buy with, its not us who changed its memebox who changed and at times lied that things hadn't been swapped ,mislaid,changed, so its for them to  pull there big girl pants up and woo us back with boxes or stop the global side and go china .at present no amount of i want the cream myself and i want to moisture myself is going to have us queuing to buy products we didn't sign up for . it was the boxes and its the boxes that made the global side of the company,without it they wouldn't of got money upfront to sell in china.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 6, 2015)

I have no love left for them tbh... The brush saga still pushes on and I am starting to despise them. I have points left to spend but tbh I am waiting to use them on something like mangchee then I am not going to purchase unless they sort cs and box quality.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

I've got 9 points to spend and haven't seen anything I would like. The two boxes that I don't own, I really don't fancy and the value sets are very samey...cleanser, serum / moisturiser / toner and masks. The Vivito set is about the only one that I might get but the fact I haven't bought it yet tells me I'm losing the love. Their own brand items do not interest me in the slightest. I've bought the Pony 2 palette but only because I had a voucher to use up otherwise I wouldn't have bothered with that either.

I think the bubble has well and truly burst and unless Memebox inject some magic again, I'll be off. I will miss all you ladies but if there are limited or no new boxes, this section will grind to a halt as there will be nothing to talk about. Its been slow on here for a few weeks now - whereas, there always seemed to be new boxes to discuss - themes and products that might be included. The excitement has gone...replaced with apathy.

Such a shame as memebox was something different in a sea of subscription boxes. Oh well, at least I've still got My Little Box every month to look forward to...


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 6, 2015)

i finally received all my missing boxes &amp; orders from nov (6 boxes, 3 value sets, 1 order +plus my etude house. RRS &amp; testerkorea orders) yesterday.  My poor mailman!

After that, I still have 2 boxes on the way (global 18 &amp; lucky 12) and then I'll only have lucky 13/14 and then I'm pretty much meme-done. I'm oversaturated with products so thinking this is a good time to work through my stash. Even tho I still have 40ish pts, I have no desire to buy anything else atm.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2015)

I wish they would spoil boxing day special 5...


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 6, 2015)

Not to be a Debbie downer but I recieved my secret key value box and I think the meme box and I will be parting ways at least for a long time, when my stuff runs out or very low I might come back and see how the boxes are doing but the way they just changed with no kind of explanation really stopped my obsession. I'll still be on the board updating on stuff I've used or if anything tempts me but for now it's bye bye membox.

I'm just about to use the black shampoo from the blackout box and the perfect repair conditioner together for the first time I hope it's a great combination


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 6, 2015)

@@Mahsa I been using the shampoo from the blackout box and it smells pretty good. Though it doesn't foam up much at all. It does leave make my thin hair a little greasy looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 6, 2015)

@@crazysweet Im just out of the shower and I found that it's very serumy and heavy, most Korean hair care I've used is like that - my hair is medium curly I'll see how it turns out when it's dried


----------



## veritazy (Jan 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I wish they would spoil boxing day special 5...


Me too! I was eyeing that but the only spoiler is so meh. I want to avoid anything from that brand tbh...

So thats 20% of the box being meh for me. Hoping for something new tomorrow but I have been doing the same for weeks now lol.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 6, 2015)

Still think any new boxes will come out on Friday (as that's when the vouchers that were to be included in the value sets are no longer going to be added).

They'll be hoping to entice people to purchase them for the $2 voucher first but its so little a discount, I'd don't think most folk would be tempted purely by the offer (so they'd either buy or not buy depending on the set).

Had it been $5 then they might have sold more but a lot of people have memeoverload so its not enough for them to hit the buy button.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't have any more memeboxes coming to me... Is this the end?!?!?


----------



## juless231 (Jan 6, 2015)

I checked and it looks like there are at least 100 of the Boxing day 5 boxes left. I think most people are waiting for the info card before buying it. At least I am! I'm considering it if it's awesome! I'm not sure about the masks being good, but getting 15 would be great (especially since I have none right now!).


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi ladies... I hope you all had wonderful holidays.

I got my last box today...Cleopatra (which I am happy with). But I'm with you Alex Z. Is this the end?? I've received a few boxes and value sets over the hols, but now what?

These holiday themed boxes ... Black Friday, Christmas, Boxing Day, blah blah... Haven't interested me. Enough with lazy holiday themes where they can just throw anything in a box. I want interesting themed boxes, like we were getting prior to November. How long does it take to get it together?? And if they are so crazy for holiday themes, why overlook New Years in favour of FIVE Boxing Day boxes ... What the hell? It's not even like they were crazy-good value.

Finally the Global shop has some cute new sets, but we're supposed to eat full shipping prices now?? Give me something to work with here ... :/

I'm not even going to touch on that affiliate email we got.

I'm not trying to be pessimistic here, just needing to commiserate in a way only an addict can understand. =) I am slowly lowering my expectations, but it is rather disheartening.

Has anyone ordered from the shop?

&lt;3


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 6, 2015)

I thought of ordering from the shop because they have a few nice offers now but with no free international shipping no matter the spent, it's not worth ordering... Maybe there will be a nice vip code tomorrow in my inbox!!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm with otherw here.  I received my last 2 Memeboxes yesterday - its weird not to have anymore coming.  But after 60+ boxes, I have more than enough product to last me.

I think with the lack lustre boxes of late, little communication, and all round crappy customer service, it might just be the end for me and Memebox.  It was fun while it lasted though.  I will look back fondly lol.


----------



## blinded (Jan 6, 2015)

My last box also came today. Seems so odd. At least I have a testerkorea order to look forward too.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 6, 2015)

I look at my stash and I know it was time for me to be "over" Memebox.  There's no way in hell I can use all this stuff unless I spend six hours a day slathering it on.  Time for a weeding now that all my boxes have arrived. (well, except #17 wherever it is)


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I look at my stash and I know it was time for me to be "over" Memebox. There's no way in hell I can use all this stuff unless I spend six hours a day slathering it on. Time for a weeding now that all my boxes have arrived. (well, except #17 wherever it is)


I have four more coming then it's the end of the line. I need to weed out but it's so haaaard! Lol, I always think I'll use everything or that I'll miss out on a HG product. But it needs to be done. I'm glad my meme infatuation came to an end because it's bordering on hoarder status.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 7, 2015)

One foot out the Memebox door here as well. Cancelled all but one of my accounts with them.

It's obvious the company has shifted focus away from boxes for the Euro and N, American markets,  and is pushing us to their own products, or whatever other bundles they can sell quickly and cheaply with no semblance of theme now. How far they've slid in a short time.

Disgusted with the lack of communication regarding all the changes and cut- backs on both products offered and the rewards for loyal customers. 

I hope each of you remembers the really good Meme- times here and with the new and restocked box buying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was like eBay on steroids, wasn't it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
My best to all who are jumping ship. I totally understand, but I will miss you, as I have read this thread almost every day since last June. 
Good luck, health and beauty to all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like there's no boxes today as they're promoting the Sally's Box set on Facebook. Only checked as daughter not well today and having to take the day off work to look after her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> shattered as been up most of the night.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Free shipping on the buy one get something free offer. Better i suppose, but still not interested. Waiting for Friday...if no BOXES then think that's me out (at least until they start respecting their global clients and providing them what they really want ...BOXES....do we need to say it again memespies...

B

O

X

E

S

That's what attracted people to your website, that's what people want so please start delivering well curated, decent number of products BOXES that we all fell in love with and enjoy receiving.


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Free shipping on the buy one get something free offer. Better i suppose, but still not interested. Waiting for Friday...if no BOXES then think that's me out (at least until they start respecting their global clients and providing them what they really want ...BOXES....do we need to say it again memespies...
> 
> B
> 
> ...


They've raised the prices on the 1+1 sale since yesterday. The Ariul detox mask set has gone up by $9. Still cheaper than the shipping cost I'm sure.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> They've raised the prices on the 1+1 sale since yesterday. T*he Ariul detox mask set has gone up by $9*. Still cheaper than the shipping cost I'm sure.


seriously?  WOW memebox.  

yep, I checked the spray essence - that was 10.00 yesterday, now 19.00

I was going to post about it here and then thought of the shipping costs.  So, they basically offset the shipping with the uptick in cost.  Which isn't that bad, I guess, considering now more people will purchase these items, as it will be free shipping...


----------



## EmiB (Jan 7, 2015)

I got my last memebox last night and I think that is the end of my affair with Memebox. I'm pretty well supplied with ampoules, serums and cleansers. I guess like everybody else, it was good while it last. The quality of the boxes  went down hill and not worth purchasing anymore. Of course, I'm thankful to Memebox introducing me to Korean skincare and to all of you for your reviews and advice.


----------



## Fae (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll write my last review &amp; use up my points! ^^ I'll probably get the lipstick set!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2015)

We're all waving goodbye to Memebox and then they're going to release a Venom box and this thread is going to explode again LOL

But in all seriousness, they're not going out of business, and I know that they see the drop in sales, so I'm really just wondering what they have up their sleeve. If it's nothing- then this is the first time I've ever seen a company do so incredibly well in their first year of existence, and then just threw it away. Maybe they're doing so well in China that they don't need us global shoppers? I don't even know.

All I know is there are other companies (Beauteque and 3b for example) that are already testing the waters and finding their own place in the kbeauty subscription market, so they'll always be something for me to obsess over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kbeauty wasn't a passing fad obsession for me- Memebox was. It was a cheaper way to try new brands and products and that was fun for me- but now that it's over, I'm just thinking of my next TesterKorea haul LOL


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 7, 2015)

I sure hope the Memespies are reading these last few pages of comments.  But maybe they don't care.  I haven't gotten the impression they care what customers want since around Thanksgiving.

There are other fish in the sea, and other K-beauty companies on the internet!  Ah, we are such a fickle bunch.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 7, 2015)

A question regarding reviews - I have two accounts with Memebox but the only one I purchased on the second account was Cleopatra. When I submit my review, can I put the email for my main account so all of my points are in one place?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 7, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> We're all waving goodbye to Memebox and then they're going to release a Venom box and this thread is going to explode again LOL
> 
> But in all seriousness, they're not going out of business, and I know that they see the drop in sales, so I'm really just wondering what they have up their sleeve. If it's nothing- then this is the first time I've ever seen a company do so incredibly well in their first year of existence, and then just threw it away. Maybe they're doing so well in China that they don't need us global shoppers? I don't even know.
> 
> All I know is there are other companies (Beauteque and 3b for example) that are already testing the waters and finding their own place in the kbeauty subscription market, so they'll always be something for me to obsess over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Kbeauty wasn't a passing fad obsession for me- Memebox was. It was a cheaper way to try new brands and products and that was fun for me- but now that it's over, I'm just thinking of my next TesterKorea haul LOL


It's great to see other companies jumping into the fray, well except KPop box or whatever it was called, what a nightmare. I wonder if she's gonna put out another, have you heard?

I placed 300.00 in orders with TK since the first part of December, they're filling the void!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2015)

bluefintuna said:


> A question regarding reviews - I have two accounts with Memebox but the only one I purchased on the second account was Cleopatra. When I submit my review, can I put the email for my main account so all of my points are in one place?


They unfortunately don't allow you to do that, however I'm assuming you can just put the review link and your main account e-mail, and rather than put an order number, just check off the "gift" option. Otherwise they'll put the points in the account that purchased the box.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 7, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> It's great to see other companies jumping into the fray, well except KPop box or whatever it was called, what a nightmare. I wonder if she's gonna put out another, have you heard?
> 
> I placed 300.00 in orders with TK since the first part of December, they're filling the void!


I've always loved TesterKorea, more so than any other site, but now my love has only grown into obsession. I'm broke right now but I've spent hours on the site filling up my wishlist so I can be ready when I have money again LOL


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 7, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I've always loved TesterKorea, more so than any other site, but now my love has only grown into obsession. I'm broke right now but I've spent hours on the site filling up my wishlist so I can be ready when I have money again LOL


I feel ya, I lise hours to that site daydreaming about what I can't buy and really dont need! I'm broke now too, Christmas and then all three of my kids have january birthdays in the same week! Couldn't have planned that if I tried!

Also I won the Nightingale tuning laser from the last round of "give me stuff" on MB. So watch your mail ladies. It's my fourth win. I don't really understand how to use it, it's a bunch of fruit acids I think and my face is a bit burn-y at the moment. Definitely don't trust MB directions for their products. I looked on there for the directions for the Apple and Egg Todak Todak pack and they said to use it as a sleep pack! Lol, it's alien green and dries to a clay pack consistency. A whole lot of nope. Other sites had it correct. Anyway, off to work. Have a beautiful day everybody.


----------



## ilynx (Jan 7, 2015)

bluefintuna said:


> A question regarding reviews - I have two accounts with Memebox but the only one I purchased on the second account was Cleopatra. When I submit my review, can I put the email for my main account so all of my points are in one place?


Yep! Just check the box that says "this box was a gift" and put in the order number.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Didnt notice they'd increased the prices of those 1+1 offers. SERIOUSLY!?! How rubbish is that! So the "free" shipping is actually a price increase of several dollars. The memelove was waning big time but that's just sneaky. I'll spend my 9 points at some point but I'm disgusted by their recent antics so I'm out. Off to TesterKorea as they have a MUCH bigger selection, listen to their customers, respond relatively quickly and package their products better anyway.


----------



## had706 (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to use some of my points on that Goodall nourish and exfoliate set so if anyone sees it back in stock please post!


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the answers! I'm hoping I can put in my last two reviews and use them to buy one more box some point in the future and then I'll probably part ways with Memebox for a while.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 7, 2015)

I have to stop telling myself that I have a different skin type. I am overloaded on moisture products at the moment and all of my incoming Memeboxes seem to be moisture based. I already had to re-home my Global 18 and Moisture Surge restock. I should probably let go of all the rest of my individual products as well.

I'm sure if everyone here tossed all their unusable Memeproduct up on a single website or curated our own box with them, we'd blow Memesales out of the water.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, so that Nightingale Toning Laser that MB sent me. My fault for trusting their very spare directions, I slapped it on all silly nilly. Wrong. Frickin. Plan. It was a little burny feeling so after about a half hour I was gonna finish my skincare and go to work. Look in the mirror, hello tomato face, called dermatologist after looking up the REAL directions translated on another site. Apparently medical strength fruit acids, lactic acid, etc. Mah face is resurfaced alright-Real good. Slapped four thick layers of aloe (thank God for that big tub), my skin drank it in. Derm said to come in if redness doesn't subside in an hour.

LOL!! Adventures in skincare.

Edit: you're only supposd to leave it for a minute or two and then do a sheet mask followed by serum, etc. Hope my skin looks GREAT tomorrow.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh ouch Krystyn! Hope your face settles down and is ok with no permanent damage done. That's the one thing that worries me about not being able to read the instructions and looking like a tomato for a week...and having to explain to people what happened!

Just saw a comment on Facebook when someone asked about boxes and Memebox has said coming soon. So, we may get a new release on Friday after all. I reckon it'll be a New Year box with very vague "theme". Will see though. Part of me just wants to get rid of the 9 points and be done with them completely, but am going to miss the pink boxes being delivered...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm going to miss box deliveries too! I received my Cleopatra and long-awaited Tea Tree over the weekend and now have no more on the way. And once I write my reviews for these two boxes I'll have 15 points.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 7, 2015)

Seeing as global 19 ships this month they should think about selling it damn soon as it was only available in the bundle. I need to get one for a friend . I got the bundle . But a box bundle of global series again I could use points on . and it would be better than a colour box for sure .


----------



## mollybb (Jan 7, 2015)

I finally got my first box (Wonder Woman) last week. I really like the products and it was a good value, but in general the boxes seem to be hit-or-miss. As much fun as it is to get a surprise, I think I'd rather spend my money on testerkorea or beautynetkorea and pick what I want, even if the "value" of the products isn't as high for what I pay. If they release any more fun boxes (the food ones seem to be pretty good) I might purchase them, but until then I'm going to buy my own things.


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 7, 2015)

Got Winter Essential Masks today -- my last box that I was expecting.



Spoiler



and I got the Moisturizing Rire Patting Water -- ugh. The only one I didn't want!


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like there is a new box, Night Care. 

Other than sleeping beauty, how many other night boxes have their been? I'll admit I'm tempted but I'd like to see other unboxings first. 

@@UberClaire, that's the one I wanted so of course I got Brightening which was the one I least wanted.


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought about getting that Night Care box, but it says it's also for hair and I absolutely do not need any sort of hair mask at all. I *do* need a new night cream because mine is almost out, but I don't know... I also have the next couple of Lucky boxes coming, so I'm guessing there will be repeats.


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@UberClaire, that's the one I wanted so of course I got Brightening which was the one I least wanted.


Of course and that's the one I most wanted! It doesn't even make sense for me to try and swap/sell it -- the shipping would be huge on that sucker, haha.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 7, 2015)

Woah, did anyone else notice that the Night Care box starts shipping today? That's suspiciously quick...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 7, 2015)

blinded said:


> Looks like there is a new box, Night Care.
> 
> Other than sleeping beauty, how many other night boxes have their been? I'll admit I'm tempted but I'd like to see other unboxings first.


I got the While You Were Sleeping box and LOVE it.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 7, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Woah, did anyone else notice that the Night Care box starts shipping today? That's suspiciously quick...


my god thats quick, must of been reading us all saying we are going. wonder if boxes will go up at night now and on the day or next day shipping,see want global 19 for my friend though,


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> Of course and that's the one I most wanted! It doesn't even make sense for me to try and swap/sell it -- the shipping would be huge on that sucker, haha.


That's what I'm thinking too. I don't know if it would be worth it to try to swap/sell it, but Canadian postage costs are always high, so it might not be any different than just about any other thing I've tried to sell.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2015)

I just don't want hair products......I wish they would do a night care that is skin ONLY.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 7, 2015)

I am tempted by the box but it's sounds like it will include body and hair products as well.. Going to wait until the product card is released before deciding.


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

It's the hair and body products I'm most interested in. I don't need anymore sleep masks/night creams or eye creams.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 7, 2015)

I got the first night care box a loooong time ago. I keep notes of what I receive and if I use it/trade it/love it ect... looking back, I traded every product in it. I was so surprised. I love the skincare heavy boxes, but that one was a real loser for me.

I think with all the products I have, I could bathe in night cream. I'll skip this one.


----------



## catyz (Jan 7, 2015)

not sure if people mentioned this already, but I just got the anni box and the RiRe hot manicure item expires in 3 months. So, those of you that have it so use it soon!

As for my missing shadow, they finally replied and said they will contact warehouse to send out it soon. But who knows how long that'll take!

Skipping the new box, doesn't sound great, plus I'm concerned it'll contain only 5 products again...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

Pricey, too.

And I wouldn't want hair and body.  Although the While You Were Sleeping Box was very good, I thought!  If it was going to be like that, I'd totally get it.

Unless it has that Palan Crysence in it...  I'd want that, too.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 7, 2015)

Not too crazy about hair and body stuff so gonna pass on it unless I see an unboxing before it's sold out.

I actually like that the new boxes are shipping right away so no longer have to wait for 2 months to get it. Before I would just keep buying and buying as the boxes were released. Then when everything started arriving in droves I was a bit overwhelmed with products and forgotten what I had ordered. Now I can be more selective in what I buy and get it quicker.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Mmm..not sure whether to get it or not. I might wait and see if there is a spoiler or 2. It seems pricey with no coupon and not sure I want to risk my points until I know they are back on track with the boxes (number of products, use by dates etc).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2015)

I got burned with the last sleep care box - sleeping beauty - only one product that was an actual night treatment in that box...


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 7, 2015)

I was very naughty today... I ordered the new box and I ordered a couple of things from honest skin! They sell 5 banilla co zero cleanser samples for $0.98! It adds up to 50 ml of product when the full size one is 100 ml and $19! Sorry, I know that it is not memebox relevant but I am excited!

I don't mind if the night care box has hair products, although I prefer skin care, I have so many things at the moment! I would like to receive an eye cream, mask sheets, hair oil, a lavender cream for relaxation before going to sleep... I don't expect them to stick on the theme, they rarely do, but I hope that the higher price means more than 5 items!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 7, 2015)

Was just checking and the last "night care" box #14 had only 5 products and was $39 plus shipping which seemed expensive. If it was like the "while you were sleeping" box then yes, that was much better...gah, torn...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

That was superbox #14...  You can see that boxes actually have improved since then, haven't they.  That box was terrible and expensive!  Although I'm not sure if it was plus shipping at that point.  

When did they stop giving back Memepoints for shipping? March?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 7, 2015)

Seems odd they didn't call this Night Care 2

But then again lots of things are odd, like the fact that they have no interest in wowing us with some interesting releases like the Cleopatra/Empress Secrets/ WonderWoman bundle. A few of those in quick succession and they might still have a chance of creating a buzz.

Until then I am a pass.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 7, 2015)

I really wish they'd put up the info cards for the last boxing day and this sleep box....
I can only refresh the info card page SO many times!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally received my Mask Winter Essentials box - Its a great box!!! Except ,my patting water was all over the place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone bought/buying the new Night Care box?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 7, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Woah, did anyone else notice that the Night Care box starts shipping today? That's suspiciously quick...


So no one gets a chance to second guess their purchase, and they can add the no refund or exchange disclaimer lol


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like the Boxing Day #5 all shipped so we should see spoilers soon if they don't put up the card.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Looks like the Boxing Day #5 all shipped so we should see spoilers soon if they don't put up the card.


Here is the info card

http://us.memebox.com/info-card/bx-dy-spc-5


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 7, 2015)

I was so excited to see there's a new box.  I started to purchase it then realized it's $29 plus shipping and I can't use a $5 off code because it only works for $30+and there isn't a value bundle   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just missing the days when this thread would fly and there were so many boxes to choose from...


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 7, 2015)

@starry101  Thanks for posting the link to the box. I'm going to pass on this one since I'm feeling quite overwhelmed with products at the moment, already have a couple of the items that are in this box, and nothing is really catching my fancy... ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 7, 2015)

Does anybody have a full ingredient list for the Daltokki facial scrub? I know other people have had issues with it burning, and my face has been flushed since I used it last (even though I only kept it on for less than 30 seconds as recommended). I'm probably just going to throw it away, but I'd like to know what I might be reacting to.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 7, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I was very naughty today... I ordered the new box and I ordered a couple of things from honest skin! They sell 5 banilla co zero cleanser samples for $0.98! It adds up to 50 ml of product when the full size one is 100 ml and $19! Sorry, I know that it is not memebox relevant but I am excited!


Be careful with Honest Skin. Their customer service is worse than memebox. They like to cancel items and let you know after they ship your order - then they will only refund you in store credit. And they won't refund any shipping if they end up sending a smaller package. It has happened to me in a number of other ladies on this forum. I had to go through PayPal to get my money back, and they agreed with me almost immediately.


----------



## blinded (Jan 7, 2015)

I hope the Night Care box does ship out as fast as it says it will. Then maybe the spoilers will be out before the box sells out. 

@@Saffyra, I was looking at the unboxing for that first Night Care box and I was shocked at how bad it was, especially for the price. And it was only 5 items like some of the current boxes have been.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 7, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> Does anybody have a full ingredient list for the Daltokki facial scrub? I know other people have had issues with it burning, and my face has been flushed since I used it last (even though I only kept it on for less than 30 seconds as recommended). I'm probably just going to throw it away, but I'd like to know what I might be reacting to.


_*Ingredients*:  Water, rice flour, sodium laureth sulfate, glycerin, cocamide MEA (coca polyimide M. yieyi), propylene glycol, acrylate copolymers, polysorbate 20, glycol stearate, titanium dioxide, caprylyl glycol, glyceryl caprylate,  glyceryl laurate, oregano leaf extract, eucalyptus leaf oil, perilla oil, licorice extract, green tea extract, rosemary leaf extract, centella asiatica extract, chamomile flower extract, scutellaria baicalensis root extract, fermented reynoutria elliptica extract, ethanol, butylene glycol, 1,2 hexanediol, octanediol,  tropolone , triethanolamine, sodium chloride, cetyl hydroxyethylcelluclose, disodium EDTA, phenoxyethanol, fragrance_


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

There's a spoiler for Night Care on the Memebox facebook page and it's making me want to buy it!!

Also, for anyone concerned about hair/body stuff- We got a foot cream, a hand mask and a hair treatment in the While You Were Sleeping Box that were all pretty nice, so I don't think that should deter anyone from getting this box.

I'm trying to decide whether I should pick up this box with the points I have left or keep hoarding them and buy some of the meme lip products for review. Ah decisions.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> There's a spoiler for Night Care on the Memebox facebook page and it's making me want to buy it!!
> 
> Also, for anyone concerned about hair/body stuff- We got a foot cream, a hand mask and a hair treatment in the While You Were Sleeping Box that were all pretty nice, so I don't think that should deter anyone from getting this box.
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I should pick up this box with the points I have left or keep hoarding them and buy some of the meme lip products for review. Ah decisions.


Someone should post it in the spoilers thread for those of us who are not in that FB group. I'm dying to know what's inside!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

I am so there @@MissJexie I had to buy it the nano second I saw the spoiler!

I couldn't press purchase fast enough.

I LOVE that type of product!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

You can actually see it when you go onto the box page.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Someone should post it in the spoilers thread for those of us who are not in that FB group. I'm dying to know what's inside!


It's posted on the memebox website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just click on the Night Care box page.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh I misread and thought someone spoiled the whole box. But wow, what a nice spoiler, indeed!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I am so there @@MissJexie I had to buy it the nano second I saw the spoiler!
> 
> I couldn't press purchase fast enough.
> 
> I LOVE that type of product!


I agree- I'm OBSESSED with



Spoiler



eye patches, especially the thinner gel ones. The thick ones tend to slide down my face unless I'm laying down, which I really dislike. But the ones in the spoiler are clearly the thinner ones, which I love.

There were some eye patches that came in a past box recently...maybe a mask box? I forget which one now- but they were the "black colored rice hydrogel eye patches" from the brand "To the Nature" and they work so well that it's scary! I have to request them from TesterKorea because I can't find them anywhere online. They start as a thick hydro gel with a cotton back to them, and you can actually feel the hydro gel part is thinner once you take them off your eye- like all the moisturizing goodies absorbed into the skin. I have really puffy eyes and I can actually see where the patch was resting on my eyes and where it stops, that's how much it de-puffs. I've also noticed it's great for dark circles. I wanted to put them on my favorites list this year but since they're so difficult to find, I chose my second favorite patches...but if anyone can get their hands on them, they're SO worth it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I agree- I'm OBSESSED with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sound amazing.

Now I am racking my brains to figure out which box they were from.

Or should I say which box they are in...referring to the zillion boxes I have stashed away filled with product.

I am pretty sure I may have them here somewhere.

As for the spoiler, something tells me you are no longer going to be hoarding those points for lippies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have a good night!

And a good night care box.

EDIT: The product you were mentioning was from Wish Upon a Mask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooh There's a second spoiler and it's a sleeping pack. You can see it on the box's page.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Ooh There's a second spoiler and it's a sleeping pack. You can see it on the box's page.


Yep. I'm buying it. The spoilers are just way too up my alley to resist!!!


----------



## ilynx (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so tempted! I'm waiting on a few points but I'm afraid it'll sell out before then!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

Also....I tried a $3 off $30 coupon. It worked!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

The sleeping pack is a warehouse clear out item. A quick search shows that it's been in a few boxes before (naked box 14, memebox 8, luckybox 4).. Still tempted though.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> The sleeping pack is a warehouse clear out item. A quick search shows that it's been in a few boxes before (naked box 14, memebox 8, luckybox 4).. Still tempted though.


I missed that product since I didn't get any of those boxes, but I'm so down for a pore care sleeping pack!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

OK used 4 of my points on the night care box as I don't have any of those eye pads and suffer from dark circles so hoping they help. Another sleeping pack is fine - I've been using the Isobeau v-line one and like it a lot. Its got a jelly like consistency but smells lovely and my face feels lovely and soft in the morning. This new box better be good or I won't be buying any more boxes (for a LONG time otherwise...if at all).

Glad I didn't get the Boxing Day 5 box, nothing interesting in that one. I've the mini one en-route along with the mask box so they should arrive next week hopefully.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Also....I tried a $3 off $30 coupon. It worked!


Ah crap, never thought to try that one...tried using a golden ticket one (as I've several from various boxes - some not used) and they don't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ah crap, never thought to try that one...tried using a golden ticket one (as I've several from various boxes - some not used) and they don't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's weird,mine is working. But then I haven't used any before.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got BD5 but I still have 8 points and a code to use on a different account... Do I need Nightcare?

I had 2 boxes of that sleeping pack before and I used them up pretty quickly as it really worked well for me. It's perfect for oily/combo skin, controls sebum and outbreaks very well.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> That's weird,mine is working. But then I haven't used any before.


I've got about 4 of them. I've used 2 but not the other two so perhaps they've put a limit on the number of times you can apply. Bit annoying given they were obtained legitimately from boxes that I purchased.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 8, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I've got about 4 of them. I've used 2 but not the other two so perhaps they've put a limit on the number of times you can apply. Bit annoying given they were obtained legitimately from boxes that I purchased.


As far as I know they introduced a rule at some point than you can only use it once on one account. If you managed to use it more before - good for you. But now it's not possible any more which I think is very unfair if you bought more boxes and only got the same code each time.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

That is unfair - surely they can see what boxes you have bought and will see they are valid coupons. Not my fault they only printed one code rather than different ones for the different boxes. Just another annoying thing about memebox...lack of organisation.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 8, 2015)

Has boxing day 5 been spoiled yet?


----------



## ilynx (Jan 8, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Has boxing day 5 been spoiled yet?


Yep, it's two pages back!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 8, 2015)

Crap! How'd I miss it?! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 8, 2015)

Man I like the new Night Care box A LOT. I'm excited to see what else is in there and thrilled that it ships right away. I've never used this sleep pack but lots of people seem to like it, huh? The year is starting off good in Memeland.


----------



## Gillian Kirby (Jan 8, 2015)

It looks like Memebox are closing their affiliate scheme.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

I thought they were just moving it to another payment method - that's the email I received a few days ago anyway. I've not earned a bean from it anyway so doesn't bother me either way but they were moving payment to another provider so closing the current scheme, paying out on points or cash (depending on how much you had in your account) then everyone would need to sign up to the new provider if they were an existing affiliate...unless I read it wrong


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

Here's the email

Hello Memebox Affiliate,

This is a very important announcement regarding our affiliate program, so please be sure to read this email thoroughly and contact us with any questions.

We Are Changing Affiliate Partners:

In an effort to better manage and service our customers, we have decided to migrate our existing affiliate program over to Rakuten Affiliate Network.

Rakuten will be able to organize commission payouts, necessary tax information, and make the entire program easier to understand and use in general. The service is completely free to sign up for, and you will continue to earn a commission on all sales generated through your unique link.

In order to accommodate this change, we will be shutting down our existing affiliate program on January 31, 2015. After this date, you will ONLY earn commission if you have signed up for a Rakuten affiliate account.

What Does This Mean for Your Remaining Commission?

We will compile a list of all the remaining commission in your account balance and distribute meme points (for amounts &lt;$29) or PayPal cash (for amounts $30+).

We will round off the amounts to the closest dollar amount, and payouts will be processed at one time by February 6, 2015. Any withdrawal requests made in January will be cancelled.

Next Steps:

1. Existing affiliate program will run through January 31, 2015 (See details below)

2. Watch out for an email on how to sign up for an account at Rakuten. Sign up no later than January 31, 2015 to continue earning a commission for your referrals.

3. Hang tight - You will be paid the remaining balance from your commissions (no matter the amount) by February 6, 2015.

We understand this change may be confusing to some, so please do not hesitate to email [email protected] for clarification.

We think this migration will really help to organize and speed up all affiliate activities, and hope for your understanding and support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

XOXO


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

Oops...should have posted in affiliates apologies - please feel free to move or delete as appropriate!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

I think you have to have a blog/YouTube channel to be an affiliate after the changes.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

Well that's me out then as I don't have time to do a blog or you tube at the moment. Perhaps when Kirsty starts school in August and I'll get some free time...

Just ordered a beauteque bag (the milk one). Just wish their shipping was cheaper as think they could compete with memebox. I like the customisable element which memebox lacks. Will see if there are customs to pay...

Wish my mask box would hurry up...seems to be taking ages to get here.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 8, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> As far as I know they introduced a rule at some point than you can only use it once on one account. If you managed to use it more before - good for you. But now it's not possible any more which I think is very unfair if you bought more boxes and only got the same code each time.


I just wrote them about this.  I mean, it is unfair - I purchased 2 separate boxes and got the same code.  I can only use it once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

SkinFactory, Milky Dress and Etude value sets are posted.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

Btw I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart and we no longer get the $5 or $10 discount

from shopping through an affiliates page?

Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart and we no longer get the $5 or $10 discount
> 
> from shopping through an affiliates page?
> 
> Did anyone else notice that?


Ended thirty of dec when I look at my programs.

Personally I am after a mangchee box


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

That in a word "sucks".

There is not much incentive to make a size-able purchase anymore....


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

I atm only incentive Memebox gives me is to go elsewhere.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

They really aren't treating their long term customers well are they? Especially when there are more companies coming along every day. If only TesterKorea did a mystery box - even if it was once a month with a fixed shipping fee (or, even better - free shipping). They have the stock and can purchase in bulk so its just the curation and packing of the boxes they'd need to organise...something I'm sure they could manage if they have a scanned stock system to be able to pull the items quickly. Perhaps someone should ask them to do that. They could offer different boxes at different prices ranges or themes. I'm just surprised they haven't already offered that. With the likes of Beauteque offering monthly subscription boxes, it won't be long before one of the larger players comes along and undercuts memebox (well, wishful thinking on my behalf!!)


----------



## jmen (Jan 8, 2015)

Just noticed I am being charged tax on a Memebox, which I had not noticed prior.  Is this new or am I just now noticing it?  It is only $3 and change but since Memebox does not have a brick and mortar presence other than in SF, what gives? 

I found out about Memebox a lot later than most of you but am climbing on the bandwagon of being over it.  While I am on a rant, why are so many CP boxes and not other offerings?  The logic of it escapes me.

Wishing everyone a healthy and glowing complexion in 2015 (and beyond for that matter!)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi jmen - welcome to the (meme)madness. The CPM2 box has been around for what seems like forever. Basically they overestimated how many they'd sell and the lassie herself did a shoddy job of promoting her own box (tho, in fairness I don't think she had much choice with products or were given them to trial before release). When they didnt sell, they started shoving the products into other boxes left, right and centre which annoyed a LOT of people (those that had already bought the box and those who didnt want the items so hadnt bought it). Its not a bad box but people are fed up seeing it.

As for new boxes, they released a whole lot of warehouse clear out boxes recently and there haven't been lots of "new" boxes for a while. They've also taken away a lot of incentives for people like $5 off shipping, bundles with express shipping etc....and products with short expiry dates (or past their use by date in the case of at least one item).

All with little or no communication and in some cases, outright lies. So people are losing the love they had for the company and heading elsewhere for their korean beauty products.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

For me one of the main reasons for leaving Memebox is that their cs is a pile of poo and even when they get your order wrong and admit it they still want you to send the product bk on your cost or give you little back in points.

Plus the boxes have gone on a downward slide.

I used to be a fan girl for meme but now I can't even be bothered to review anything by them


----------



## raindrop (Jan 8, 2015)

Ugh, I thought I was done! But I bought that Night Care box. I hated the first one, but I love these spoilers.



Spoiler



One reason I was upset with the first one was because it had no sleep pack. Yes, the heart pore pack is a repeat, but we got minis before, and this is full size. I loved that mask, and I've been hoarding my last sample size, so I broke down.


Don't disappoint me memebox!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart and we no longer get the $5 or $10 discount
> 
> from shopping through an affiliates page?
> 
> Did anyone else notice that?


My January e-mail states that the $5 and $10 discounts are still active when people shop through my referral link, so I'm kind of annoyed that it's not working for people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I messaged them but anyone that is considering a substantial purchase in the future might want to do the same so it's fixed soon!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> My January e-mail states that the $5 and $10 discounts are still active when people shop through my referral link, so I'm kind of annoyed that it's not working for people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I messaged them but anyone that is considering a substantial purchase in the future might want to do the same so it's fixed soon!


Under the 'my programs' in affiliate section they are expired


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

BTW I love Skinfactory, but I have to say that value set is a sad trombone.

They have SOOOO many wonderful products, but the tattoo peeling lip gloss is just like the other gimmicky ones we've received. Although I will say it works much better than the ones we got in past Memeboxes and also is a nice shade.

The sheet masks are amazingly good, however they pride themselves on LOADING the foil packets with essence so you cut a tiny corner off the packet first, dispense the excess essence out into your hands, and apply it to your neck, arms, body etc and THEN you apply the sheet mask.

For me, I just hate when there's a ton of essence in my sheet mask packets. I don't like the feeling of it dripped down my face when I'm wearing a mask. I already have body care items, so I don't need more essence on top of it all. The masks are actually really great, I just wish they didn't have a swimming pools worth of essence in each packet.

So while I love Skinfactory and actually think their products are amazing, I'm going to have to pass on the new value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Btw I just added a bunch of stuff to my cart and we no longer get the $5 or $10 discount
> 
> from shopping through an affiliates page?
> 
> Did anyone else notice that?


Urgh--I hope that gets reinstated. The various changes are too much, too fast. I'm not done with Memebox, but like just about everyone else I'm diversifying (well, re-diversifying). It's time to get some new partners on my kbeauty dance card.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Under the 'my programs' in affiliate section they are expired


That's my point. They're not supposed to be. 





From my "January Affiliate Changes" e-mail.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> For me, I just hate when there's a ton of essence in my sheet mask packets. I don't like the feeling of it dripped down my face when I'm wearing a mask. I already have body care items, so I don't need more essence on top of it all. The masks are actually really great, I just wish they didn't have a swimming pools worth of essence in each packet.
> 
> So while I love Skinfactory and actually think their products are amazing, I'm going to have to pass on the new value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like lots of essence in my sheet masks because any extra I massage into my neck and my hands while I'm relaxing with the Alien-like facegrabber thingie attached to my face.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

I wonder if the info card for night care would show up today ..


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I wonder if the info card for night care would show up today ..


Hopefully...would like to see if there are only 5 products or slightly more.

Wonder if they'll release another box tomorrow or if that's our lot for this week. The value sets seem to be the way they want to go...guess its easier to order stock in bulk to make up the sets.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 8, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I like lots of essence in my sheet masks because any extra I massage into my neck and my hands while I'm relaxing with the Alien-like facegrabber thingie attached to my face.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well then you will LOVE these sheet masks, because they're specifically made for exactly that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I wonder if the info card for night care would show up today ..


That would be nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jan 8, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> BTW I love Skinfactory, but I have to say that value set is a sad trombone.
> 
> They have SOOOO many wonderful products, but the tattoo peeling lip gloss is just like the other gimmicky ones we've received. Although I will say it works much better than the ones we got in past Memeboxes and also is a nice shade.
> 
> ...


OMG, I also hate when mask are soaking wet, but this tip is amazing. I'm going to use it with all my masks from now on.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 8, 2015)

oooh, new haul of fame! Bits and boxes 2 and danielle lepooke (?? not sure who that is).


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

Le pooke is a youtuber who reviews both memebox and beauteque


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 8, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Le pooke is a youtuber who reviews both memebox and beauteque


Is she any good? Her choices all seem to be Meme stuff..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 8, 2015)

I like her vids but don't see her as a korean beauty expert.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats @@Saffyra on your second haul of fame!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 8, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Congrats @@Saffyra on your second haul of fame!


Thank you!!  It was a lot of fun because @ picked all the items for me to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course, Memebox has to be annoying and run out of the best product, then tell me that it can't be part of the giveaway...  AND ITS THE BEST THING EVER!  "We only have enough to sell as part of Value Sets".  GAH!  

Still the lipstick is pretty great and I definitely needed Clio liners in my life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sara Faas (Jan 8, 2015)

I got the night care box, I love that heart pore sleeping pack and eye patches are always a good thing. I wanted to get some value sets, but with the affiliate stuff not working I am going to hold off. 

That would be awesome if the card for night care came out today.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 8, 2015)

I am trying the foot peeling booties for the first time. So squishy feeling. I'm doing the Holika Holika One shot peeling ones. Wish me luck! I've got a few from some other brands so if they do wonders for my poor winter feet, I will definitely do more of these.

Also, after the spoilers I bought that Night Care box. Can't wait to try those eye patches and that sleeping pack that I've read is really good.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 8, 2015)

There is a new box shipped already WITH spoilers and people don't even bother to comment! Memebox should start worrying! I look forward to this box, I hope I am not disappointed.

I tried the elizavecca foam cleanser today and I thought it was a fun product! It smelt a bit strange but I liked the results and having a black cleanser! Do you know if it's considered a scrub/cleanser? It feels like there are small bits of something in it. Is it safe to use to remove eye make-up as well??


----------



## catyz (Jan 8, 2015)

Question, did any Australia ladies here buy the winter box when it first came out? And if so, did it arrive yet? I bought one for my aunt and I can't track it anywhere, the last known was left korea on Dec 26th...? THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats @@Saffyra !!!!!

But next time please pick the Soy Bio +  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


----------



## juless231 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats and great job @Saffyra! I wish those new sets with the Clio products were global!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That eyeliner looked amazing!!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Congrats @@Saffyra !!!!!
> 
> But next time please pick the Soy Bio +  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))))))


If I get to pick, I totally will! These were picked by @ for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need a good discount on that stuff. I did get the mist and I like it, too.

@@juless231 I wish they had the same stuff in both shops. I really loved the liner and am debating on getting the Set for myself based on my experience with the one.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 8, 2015)

I got three Memeboxes today for the first time in... almost a month, I'd say. Jewel Tones (meh), Next Best Thing (fab! But nothing I can use until I finish up other stuff) and Moisture Surge -- which I'm ambivalent about.

I know the Chosungah/Original Raw stuff was highly talked about but I don't remember if people liked the items or not! I'm talking about the Black Bubble cleanser, Chan-Mool patting essence, and Water Block Black Jam. Thoughts? They all have denatured alcohol (esp the patting essence, which has it in the first ~five ingredients) which I prefer to avoid, but if they're HG status I might give them a try.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> But next time please pick the Soy Bio + ))))))


I totally would have picked that for @@Saffyra, but we can only do US shop items. sadface Wait--is Soy Bio+ still stocked by Memebox global?


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm with @Bunbunny.

I'd love to hear some feedback about the Chosungah/Original Raw triple set.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 9, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> I totally would have picked that for @@Saffyra, but we can only do US shop items. sadface Wait--is Soy Bio+ still stocked by Memebox global?


I am sure you would!

And unfortunately the Soy Bio+ isn't even on the site anymore, anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />((((((


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 9, 2015)

Info card for the Night Care box is up in the spoilers thread


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 9, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Info card for the Night Care box is up in the spoilers thread


So glad I saw this before the latest spoiler tempted me.

That's a chintzy offering for the $29 price tag. It is smart though, since I feel like allowing the $3 coupon to work on the box generated more sales.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 9, 2015)

It's still a pretty good box, but like I said in the spoiler thread, it should have been a Global and priced at $23.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

I defo won't be buying any further boxes till the info card comes out - not that impressed with the night care box as several one time use items. I didnt use a $3 voucher as didnt think it would work (used some points instead). Think my memelove has died...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

I wish they'd do another couple of mini boxes as the Boxing Day 2 one had a great selection and for the price was really good. Would rather buy those tbh especially if they contained some really expensive products but say in travel size as could try them out and if fantastic, wouldn't feel as guilty spending the money on a big bottle / tube etc...


----------



## blinded (Jan 9, 2015)

Another new box. This time it's Cleanse Morning and Night. It's another $29 box and the shipping date is today. Wonder if all the boxes are going to be $29 now? 

I'm drowning in cleansers so definitely skipping this one, at least until the info card or spoilers come out.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 9, 2015)

I have enough cleansers to survive the apocalypse. I need toners or mangchee. I want wine and cheese restocked


----------



## blinded (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I want nothing to do with cleansers. I want a middle of your routine box. Somehow I'm lacking serums and ampoules. I'll even take toners. No cleaners, creams or masks though. Or a giant box of BB cream samples for the mini box price.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 9, 2015)

I love the Night care box! I understand and I agree that it should be $23 but I am going to use everything and I wanted an eye cream!!! I am so happy!

I want also the new cleansing box! But I 'll wait for spoilers just in case. It seems that there is a new price for the boxes....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

I am also waiting for spoilers on the new box. I have so many cleansers right now!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not using my points on this and this clearly is the new box price but for $29.00 I want to see more better curated boxes and more than 5 products and more than 1 use only products unless there are a few extras added


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm drowning in cleansers so will defo pass on this one as dont need any more for a long, long time and even then, hopefully I'll have a better idea exactly which one I like the best and will just buy that specific one from Testerkorea.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 9, 2015)

If they would include an oil cleanser (and use that as a spoiler), then I would be all over that cleanse box.  The only oil cleanser I've ever gotten was a tiny sample from some box I don't remember, and it wasn't even very good.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 9, 2015)

Not korean but DHc deep cleansing oil is expensive but very good


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 9, 2015)

I too have more than enough cleansers but am low on toners.  After Christmas I unboxed all my Memeboxes and then grouped them by function, then put them back in the ol' pink boxes with labels:  night packs, cleansers, etc.  Now I can easily see what I've got and what I don't.

I'm wondering if the days of $23 boxes are gone, and if they'll ever bundle boxes again so that we could get expedited shipping for the standard shipping price.  For me, regular standard is too slow and regular expedited is too expensive.

MAN, I'm picky!!  Have a great weekend, everyone!  B)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 9, 2015)

Although it's tempting, I have about 15 cleansers of various types, so I really don't need any more. My guess would be since it's all cleansers it may have the following:

Oil cleanser

Foam cleanser

Cream cleanser

Bar soap cleanser

Scrubby face mitt

Face sponge for cleaning

Pore strips


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought it, but I have a feeling I'm going to end up passing it on to someone else (like Global 18 and Moisture Surge).

I only really needed an oil cleanser because I'm done mine, but I forgot I had a Julep Bare Face Cleansing Oil in my stash.

I think I might actually have a hoarding problem.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 9, 2015)

I grabbed the new box.

Although I have a ton of cleansers, I go through them relatively quickly.

Also I like to have several cleansing products open at the same time and bounce back and forth

between them.  (as opposed to creams, which I try to make a significant dent in the one I am using, before I open another one)

Oh and I used the $3 code from the golden ticket boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

I've got about 15 sample bottles of the Etude House cleansing oil from their princess days thingy. Prefer foam cleansers as can using my 4D brush which I love.

Not a fan of toners - but going to use the milkydress rose one from the value set as smells lovely and hoping it'll not dry out my skin or break me out (which the Gokmel one did...not pretty!).

Used the milkydress eye gel last night and never noticed much of a difference but does smell nice too..


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 9, 2015)

kbabe said:


> If they would include an oil cleanser (and use that as a spoiler), then I would be all over that cleanse box.  The only oil cleanser I've ever gotten was a tiny sample from some box I don't remember, and it wasn't even very good.


You might be thinking of the SanDaWha cleansing oil from the Jeju box, which was really small although supposedly full size. I did not like that one at all. It smelled unpleasant and was a strange consistency on my face (tugged at my skin if I didn't add enough water to it and "lather" first). I far prfer Julep's Bare Cleanse oil although I also have the Herb cleansing oil gel from the Herbal Cosmtics box that I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 9, 2015)

happysubber23 said:


> You might be thinking of the SanDaWha cleansing oil from the Jeju box, which was really small although supposedly full size. I did not like that one at all. It smelled unpleasant and was a strange consistency on my face (tugged at my skin if I didn't add enough water to it and "lather" first). I far prfer Julep's Bare Cleanse oil although I also have the Herb cleansing oil gel from the Herbal Cosmtics box that I haven't tried yet.


Ahh, yes, that's the one! So small, didn't lather, didn't clean, smelled weird and my face still felt "dirty" afterwards. Unfortunately, I took it on a trip as it was small, and didn't have anything else to use, boo-hoo. I will be looking for that DHC one, thanks for that!  I'm currently using the skinfood apple cleansing oil, which is good, but doesn't get my face as clean as I like (I do foam cleanse after).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Although it's tempting, I have about 15 cleansers of various types, so I really don't need any more. My guess would be since it's all cleansers it may have the following:
> 
> Oil cleanser
> 
> ...


pore strips or aloe vera or sunscreen....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 9, 2015)

Cleansing wipes


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 9, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I too have more than enough cleansers but am low on toners.  After Christmas I unboxed all my Memeboxes and then grouped them by function, then put them back in the ol' pink boxes with labels:  night packs, cleansers, etc.  Now I can easily see what I've got and what I don't.


That's exactly what I did too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's so much easier to pick out what I needed instead of digging around the boxes. 

The toner from the Thanksgiving box smelled nice until I opened it up, it's got this gross chemical smell under the sweet smell.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I too have more than enough cleansers but am low on toners. After Christmas I unboxed all my Memeboxes and then grouped them by function, then put them back in the ol' pink boxes with labels: night packs, cleansers, etc. Now I can easily see what I've got and what. B)


I've sort of done that but ended up having to buy a couple or larger storage boxes for the cleansers / toners as I couldn't get them all into one (or three) boxes so I've one large box which is full, a smaller one with hair products then about 15 of the larger boxes containing; primers, eyes, lips, hands, BB creams, face make-up, masks, Frozen (all my peripera stuff) along with a large tin containing various Body Shop and Champney stuff. The empty boxes are stored in another room till I work out what I can do with them. I'm also getting a growing collection of My Little Boxes too which are just too pretty to chuck out for the recycling lol!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 9, 2015)

2 boxes released this week, hope this is a good sign of things to come. Although I hope to see some box bundles too. And I also hope the $29 price is not the new norm.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd rather they released the boxes on one day only but offered the bundles with express shipping again so if you wanted to get both then you didn't have to pay snail mail for each of them. Id still probably only have bought the one box this week but would have given those that are new the chance to snap up both boxes and get them quickly (or those who wanted to review both for their blogs etc)


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 9, 2015)

I like that the boxes are shipped the same/next day and we can see spoilers before we buy!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 9, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Cleansing wipes


Oh poo, no! I forgot about cleansing wipes. DNW!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 9, 2015)

Eye makeup remover too as that is part of cleansing, and maybe a scrub or clay mask.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm really curious to see the card because the way they worded it, saying "we’ve curated the best morning and night cleansing routine-in-a-box", using the word routine, has me hoping that maybe there are some other products in there with the cleansers.... Probably not, but I can hope, right?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 10, 2015)

Haven't ordered the cleanse morning &amp; night, but dnt know if im going too.. Just have so much cleansing products already. You girls think it will be here after the spoiler is released?

Happy new years btw! :wub:   Been so busy, haven't had a chance to be around. Been moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Instagram winner of the 7 day resolution photo thing is a lady from New York that is a fashion and beauty blogger with over 61.4k followers. Whats the odds that we will soon be seeing a collab box or haul of fame soon from Koreandoll?

Guess I must be getting cynical in my old age...


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 10, 2015)

I am so annoyed by that too @@Alidolly! I am also annoyed that they basically copied my last photo collage where I posted all my resolutions as a memebox- for her winning announcement. Gah.

She also posted her photos past the last day... Hhmm.

Its all so 'reward the "gurus" so we get more business" behavior... Not let's actually reward our fan base.

Haha I also sound bitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was going to wait and see if I won before I bought a new box, but I was too disgusted to give them more money so I bought some Siberian beauty products instead! I'm excited and now its all water under the memebridge.


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 10, 2015)

In my experience, Korean foam cleansers are too drying for my skin, I still yet to find one that is not drying.

I have tried the Face Shop 365 Days Foam in mungbeans which smells amazing but sadly, drying.

I tried the Awesome foam cleanser from Cooling Box, also drying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have the Climax water pool cleanser, drying and have a high PH

I like the DelSkin Camellia oil cleanser that I won from Memebox Review event, that one is good. Not drying and though gentle, removes makeup well. I was expecting a heavy oil consistency but it is light and bubbles when rubbed. But it is an oil cleanser (which is very rarely featured in boxes). I'm eager to try more oil cleansers!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

Glad its not just me then..I didn't want to come over as all bitter and toys out the pram because I didn't win (I'm a newbie on Instagram so only have about 140 followers lol!) so didnt really expect to win anyway but this is just so blatantly obvious to attract new customers that follow koreandoll into buying Memeboxes. I'm sure she's a nice enough lassie and all that but it was hardly a fair competition if it was based on followers rather than images / resolutions.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 10, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> I am so annoyed by that too @@Alidolly! I am also annoyed that they basically copied my last photo collage where I posted all my resolutions as a memebox- for her winning announcement. Gah.
> 
> She also posted her photos past the last day... Hhmm.
> 
> ...


Oh thank god I thought I was the only one annoyed . And she didn't join in till day 3 and back posted her photos . I thought the point was you posted from the actual start day for each day . Then I saw her viewers jump huge numbers from day 5. I kind of knew where it was going like I now see the Pinterest company went . Already pre organised and winner known and a fashion beauty blogger with barely many previous in boxings shown . This was not for fans at all. I wasn't going to join in then thought what the heck why not . The last comp for me and once points are used im not interested no more .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm the same, once I've used my points I'm off as I've had enough of Memebox. This was the final straw. I suspected they'd chose a blogger with a existing following but never thought they'd be so blatant about it. Utterly disgusted. There are now so many other options (testerkorea, Roseroseshop, BeautyNetKorea, KoreaDepart, Beauteque to name but a few). I've also just signed up to You Beauty as its only £6.95 a box so between that, My Little Box and orders from the Korean online stores like Etude House, I can live without Memebox.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 10, 2015)

I just began my memebox journey and even I opened my parachute. I just don't feel the love.


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 10, 2015)

You beauty discovery really good but have to pick early or miss out on the best products, I choose the elemis cream and cleaning balm, waiting for meme cough up my points ( 4 points for leaking rire patting water it really doesn't travel well) so I can put it towards the night care box


----------



## Jane George (Jan 10, 2015)

I hate that ybd changed the time and unsubed in dec as nothing jumped out at me. I think over time they have gone down hill a bit. Still worth it but a lot of repeats for me after being with them almost from the start.

As for korean products and memebox. Still peed off over brush and Gonna buy one box then have a break.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll give YB box a few months and will see how it goes. Its not a lot expensewise and once I start getting repeats, I'll cancel. Sort of like memebox..,starting to get a few repeats lol!! Did put in a Mizon order with Roseroseshop (as free shipping with that brand at the moment). Really wanted to try the twilight mist as the bottle looked so cool...yes, I'm that sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 10, 2015)

I bought the mizon cheese cream from testerkorea. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 10, 2015)

rubymoon said:


> In my experience, Korean foam cleansers are too drying for my skin, I still yet to find one that is not drying.
> 
> I have tried the Face Shop 365 Days Foam in mungbeans which smells amazing but sadly, drying.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. This winter weather really merits some deep moisturization up in Canada. I recently bought the Real Art cleansing oil by Etude House which has good reviews all over. It also has 3 formulations depending on your skin type. A super light oil and a deep one for super dry skin. Looking at the ingredients they really did change up the types of oils used to compliment skin types. I started with the moderate version as I am a combination type.

I'm surprised there aren't more oil cleansers in Memeboxes. Asia brought us the oil cleanser, and North America is still in the dark about them. Makes sense to clean the oil off your skin with oil.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 10, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Glad its not just me then..I didn't want to come over as all bitter and toys out the pram because I didn't win


"Toys out the pram" ...Lol! That's one I don't know. Great imagery!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 10, 2015)

Must be a british thing lol...


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 10, 2015)

Pram?? ...It certainly is. Which is probably why it tickles me so much. &lt;3


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 10, 2015)

@@Theblondeangel I want also to wait for spoilers but if they come out on Monday while I am at work and the box is nice, it may disappear in no time! I use up cleansers pretty fast but the box is $29 so it has to be something I am going to use, otherwise it's not worth the risk...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 10, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Pram?? ...It certainly is. Which is probably why it tickles me so much. &lt;3


Its a typical Scottish saying that's said a lot in football commentary (my husband uses it a fair bit when he's talking about the team he supports lol!).


----------



## starry101 (Jan 10, 2015)

I could really use a new oil cleanser but last cleanse box didn't have one and I'm very overloaded on foaming cleansers right now. If the box was $23 I would probably would risk it, but at $29 I'll wait for spoilers.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 10, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Its a typical Scottish saying that's said a lot in football commentary (my husband uses it a fair bit when he's talking about the team he supports lol!).


Down south we ssy your throwing your toys/dummy out the cot . It's a British saying for sure


----------



## juless231 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm anxious to see the info card for the cleanser box. I realized today I just have one cleanser! Not sure what I'll do when that runs out! Want to see if getting that box would be better than just ordering some cleanser from a site..


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 10, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Its all so 'reward the "gurus" so we get more business" behavior... Not let's actually reward our fan base.


I'm usually in the same camp regarding these incredibly subjective Instacontests (which is why I didn't participate in this one--I'd rather not get hate in the event that I won or have to wonder if somehow things were skewed in my favor), but Angela is actually a big Memebox fan--she's in the Addicts fb group! (and she's really nice--I had no idea she had tons of followers! ahaha). I hope that Memebox realizes that these Instacontests are a terrible idea--they stopped doing them them some time back and I think that was a good move; they tend to just piss a lot of people off.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 10, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> I'm usually in the same camp regarding these incredibly subjective Instacontests (which is why I didn't participate in this one--I'd rather not get hate in the event that I won or have to wonder if somehow things were skewed in my favor), but Angela is actually a big Memebox fan--she's in the Addicts fb group! (and she's really nice--I had no idea she had tons of followers! ahaha). I hope that Memebox realizes that these Instacontests are a terrible idea--they stopped doing them them some time back and I think that was a good move; they tend to just piss a lot of people off.


I have a small pet peeve with her. When something new comes out, she spams her referral link across a bunch of different Memebox groups. For example, she always posts her affiliate link in the Memebox Canada group when she is not Canadian and isn't really an active member of the group (the only time she posts is to get her affiliate link there). If she really does have such a big following, I don't really see the need to try to steal thunder from those who actively participate in the group. I don't have a problem with others (who are not Canadian) who want to be a part of the group, but I don't like when people use it as a means to get more commissions. I personally would never join a bunch of groups that I shouldn't really belong to just to try to increase my personal gain.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 10, 2015)

@@starry101 the spamming of affiliate links in fb groups in general is my pet peeve.


----------



## blinded (Jan 10, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I have a small pet peeve with her. When something new comes out, she spams her referral link across a bunch of different Memebox groups. For example, she always posts her affiliate link in the Memebox Canada group when she is not Canadian and isn't really an active member of the group (the only time she posts is to get her affiliate link there). If she really does have such a big following, I don't really see the need to try to steal thunder from those who actively participate in the group. I don't have a problem with others (who are not Canadian) who want to be a part of the group, but I don't like when people use it as a means to get more commissions. I personally would never join a bunch of groups that I shouldn't really belong to just to try to increase my personal gain.


I noticed that the other day. I thought that group had a rule that you had to be Canadian to be part of it. It totally rubbed me the wrong way that someone who probably won't sell or ship to anyone in the group is coming there and posting their code and running.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 10, 2015)

@@starry101 @@blinded Those sound like very legitimate concerns, and perhaps it would make sense to bring them to the group's admin. If I were screwing up in a group elsewhere I'd want to get a quick note from an admin rather than accidentally finding out about it via a discussion board I'm not on, you know? Hopefully things get better in the future--I can see why group members would be upset.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

I've nothing personal against the lassie and I'm sure she's very nice but it was the very blatant 'let's pick a blogger that has a massive following to be the winner", irrespective of whether she actually participated from the beginning of the "7 days" or indeed posted all her images within that time frame than annoyed me. I knew someone with loads of followers would win (so someone like myself was NEVER had a fair chance) but I thought they'd pick someone that at least complied with the gist of the comp and wasn't chosen simply for their follower number.

And for that reason, I have lost all respect for the company. They are greedy and badly run. Trying to make excuses about them having problems communicating between San Fran and Korea is a joke. My friend works in medical sales and deals with clients all over the world. She will do a conference call at 2am to speak direct with someone in Japan for example. Surely they can do the same? South Korea isn't some backward little country with no infrastructure - they have phones, video conferencing facilities etc there too so their inability to run a company is down to incompetence rather than cultural or time differences!

I know I'm having a rant but for months they've treated customers like crap. Customer service is mediocre at best and downright shoddy at other times - you send the wrong item, you refund or send a replacement. You don't ignore request for an update then offer less memepoints than the person paid for the item and hope they will go away! You also don't send repeated wrong packages to a person without checking why it happening. Some people in South Korea also speak English I'm guessing so they should be able to find out what's happening or should employ people that can speak BOTH languages! Its not rocket science, its good business acumen. You listen to your customers, find out what they like / dislike and then try to deliver. Good customer service is always high on the priority list along with quality products and fast / efficient communication when things do go wrong to rectify the issue quickly to the customers satisfaction. Do that and you have loyal customers that will come back. Lie, disrespect, treat with contempt and they will go elsewhere...and that's what I'll be doing. I no longer respect or trust the company. They have no respect for me as a customer. I've bought over 40 boxes in the last 6 months but will not be buying any more in the near future. I'm out.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 11, 2015)

Just jumping in here to say that just because a blogger/vlogger/person with a lot of followers wins a contest, doesn't mean they were chosen BECAUSE they have a lot of followers.

Memebox has done many giveaways and promotions where their regular non-social-media-famous customers have won. Many of the people here on this thread have won things as well.

We can all be very quick to jump on the assumption train, but bloggers/vloggers/etc are just people. People who sometimes enter contests and win. 

*sneaks back off to the K-Beauty thread*


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 11, 2015)

Well said, Alidolly. I don't necessarily agree that whoever won did so because of their follower count (I haven't been keeping up with that situation) but I do agree that Memebox is too annoying for me to handle these days. I can't be bothered. The value keeps going down, the delivery times go up, and it sounds like e-mails are all but ignored. I've barely looked at my Memebox e-mails these days. I wonder if it will be different once I use up all this stuff, though...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

As I said, its not the fact she's a blogger -its the fact she only joined the content on day 3 and posted her last image on day 8 but was still chosen as the "winner". She's also US based (helpful that for any further promotion opportunities like haul of fame or collab box). Call me cynical but I do not believe for one second this comp was legitimately run. Had it been in the UK, it would have been reported and investigated.

I'm sure memebox has given out products to "ordinary folk" in their review - but I bet a lot more went to people they knew had blogs / you tube channels as would be a little extra publicity.

I get it, its marketing but they've been underhand and sneaky with this one so don't trust them any more.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 11, 2015)

Is it me or anyone else thinking the same. But neither new boxes have sold out and there are still loads left. Shouldn't that bring alarm bells to a company by now. Regardless of negative chatter plastered all over the web. I mean that's what does the most damage . And they did this last year released $29 boxes then peoe kicked up and they lowered them and came out with the special numbered boxes . It's like they are trying to up the price and expect the customer to buy knowing it will be only 5 products . Not going to happen. Unless they are bigger brands and fullsize . I don't think full size means 1 sheet mask either . But I have also spoke. To others and since October the European reader and market has seriously slowed down reading blogs.reviews, and buying and hit the stores and other boxes instead . For we have no bricks and mortar shops as such they could of grabbed a huge market it seems they think the whole of Europe means nothing to them.strange .will be watching with interest how other uk and European bloggers and you tubers go as so many have walked away


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Thing is, more and more actual Korean brands are opening stores in the US to meet demand. People like to see the products and will buy instore if the prices are good so the US market may not be the wholly grail they think it is...ditto with China. Companies like Tony Moly will see their products heading to China and think, hey...we could sell direct from an online store or physical store. If their prices are competitive, people will buy there too. Europe - no stores, only way to get the products is online..seems a no brainer but obviously not to memebox!

Edited - can't spell for toffee!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm sure winners of Memebox contests are almost always random. They don't even adhere to their own rules lol. I recall a contest saying "the prettiest photo will win" and went extra miles to put up a pretty one, only to be disappointed. But I wasn't bitter about the result at the end. meh. Was inspired to do more pretty pics on IG after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 11, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I'm sure winners of Memebox contests are almost always random. They don't even adhere to their own rules lol. I recall a contest saying "the prettiest photo will win" and went extra miles to put up a pretty one, only to be disappointed. But I wasn't bitter about the result at the end. meh. Was inspired to do more pretty pics on IG after.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


After that they admitted it was most likes won on that comp. I gave up with their comps then. Nowadays I don't want to do their comps, I just want to be treated well as a customer


----------



## theori3 (Jan 11, 2015)

My guess is that this latest contest was another one where they decided the winner based on number of likes (and the person with the most followers is likely to be the one with the most likes). With how poorly everything is run by Memebox, I doubt that they even checked to make sure that people uploaded the images on the appropriate days--did they actually establish a timeframe for submissions that stated a specific time zone?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> After that they admitted it was most likes won on that comp. I gave up with their comps then. Nowadays I don't want to do their comps, I just want to be treated well as a customer


unfortunately you aren't even getting that Jane after the brush fiasco.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> unfortunately you aren't even getting that Jane after the brush fiasco.


Still ongoing


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 11, 2015)

I personally don't participate in their competitions, so I don't pay close attention to how they are conducted. Given that they are shady, disrespectful to customers, unlawful with their use of intellectual property, and have a devil-may-care attitude in everything they do, I would not put anything past Memebox. That includes arbitrarily rigging their own contests. Which they probably wouldn't even consider unethical. Was this last comp a legit contest?? Who really knows for certain? Either way I don't think the winner can be held accountable for their shady practices. Who wouldn't be happy for the opportunity, or want to win? Whether she won legitimately or whether there was some dodgy posting and positioning to get there, it's all on Memebox.

@@Alidolly I understand that you're frustrated with this situation. It's been a bizarre couple of months with Memebox. I think a lot of us are riding that fine line of 'just-one-more-thing' and you've obviously hit your threshold. Just the way others already have, and many are bound to in future. This is definitely the place to come and air your frustrations and be offered some understanding since we're the only group of people that could possibly get this completely weird Memebox thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Blackmagwitch - I've calmed down now (3 days of daughter not being well, high winds battering the house so little sleep and insomnia taking its toll!)...guess that was the final straw. I've loads of products and ordered a few bits and bobs from other sites so will have a memerest for a few months. I'm also waiting on a few things to arrive from them (Christmas mask box, Boxing Day 2 etc) so don't need anything else. Will see if they improve (so will pop back to see what's happening here and spoilers etc) but just won't be parting with hard earned cash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

Its sad that all of you with well known blogs are scared to enter memebox contests. I think that speaks volumes.

Like @@Alidolly I am most peeved because the winner didn't follow the rules of the contest.

I had my eyes on her entries- because my gut was screaming that she would win. On the last day I thought in my overly competitive brain, "aha! Koreandoll is out of the competition!"

In no timezone on the planet was her entry on time- she even knowingly back edited a quote she posted as a an "entry".

I'm not trying to attack her or bloggers, its all memebox. I'm just chiming in with alidolly- its about the rules being ignored.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 11, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Its sad that all of you with well known blogs are scared to enter memebox contests. I think that speaks volumes.
> 
> Like @@Alidolly I am most peeved because the winner didn't follow the rules of the contest.
> 
> ...


I stopped entering Memebox contests due to them not following their own rules...the time and energy I've wasted being peeved off because of that was not worth it anymore.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 11, 2015)

there are 59 night care boxes and over 100 of the cleansing boxes left, i can't believe how slow these are selling nowadays, people really have put there feet down,and i feel people will only buy now once all spoilers or card has been shown.i don't think the 5 products will help either,


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

plus they don't offer express shipping on 2 or more boxes - I totally understood in the past, why they didn't let you "bundle" your own boxes into express shipping, because they came out at different times, but when you have these boxes shipping out the day they are released, why not let people select them and get express shipping for the price of one box at standard shipping?  Or even the price of ONE express shipping box?   It is pretty sad, that they are doing this.

I am sure they will still do well, but they have taken the love out of their service.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 11, 2015)

I think the $29 price tag is making people hesitant to purchase without spoilers/reveals. The Night Care box is nice, but not enough to make me want to pay about $42 with shipping and exchange to Canada. The $23 boxes are more appealing to me when I don't know the contents of a box. I would also love to see more mini boxes, like the boxing day #2 box.


----------



## blinded (Jan 11, 2015)

Spoiler for the new cleansing box is posted on the site. I can't find anything about it anywhere online. I'd like to see any ingredient list because brightening products can contain ingredients that don't play nice with my skin.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 11, 2015)

I like the spoiler for the cleanse box!

thanks @@blinded for mentioning it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2015)

blinded said:


> Spoiler for the new cleansing box is posted on the site. I can't find anything about it anywhere online. I'd like to see any ingredient list because brightening products can contain ingredients that don't play nice with my skin.


I just purchased Skinfood's deep sea water toner, which is a brightening one, so I think I can pass on this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 12, 2015)

It doesn't scream buy me with that toner TBH. And I still have no tracking for the night care box for my friend I'd ordered as they still have t delivered the Xmas boxes I had originally ordered . Boxing Day 1 finally landed in the uk on Saturday . Which is a joke really. When other parcels shipped from Asia the same time and are already here .

Anyone else had shipping for night care yet . I mean it was supposed to ship on the day yet no tracking had arrived by Friday and it still says processing .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Received shipping notification this morning for the night care box...my last for a while.

I'm not annoyed with @koreandoll as there were no T&amp;CS posted for the competition that I could find (I think someone even asked on Facebook about it being US only and were ignored by memebox..,as usual). Not sure about the legalities of running a comp overseas but in the UK we have pretty tight rules about having clear T&amp;CS which are enforced (I'm a comper too when I get the time!). The rules should have stipulated that each image had to be posted on consecutive days beginning on the 1st January and ending on the 7th January (at a specific time). Had they said that, Koreandoll would have been disqualified given several of her entries were submitted on the wrong days and her last entry wasn't submitted within the timeframe at all. As there is nothing, Memebox will claim they didnt put an actual time limit on it so she won. Fine, not her fault....just wonder if the "specially selected box" they send her will be leftover CPM2 items and those panda eyemasks that are past their sell date mwah, ha, ha!!! (Sorry, couldn't resist...me bad!)


----------



## raindrop (Jan 12, 2015)

Memebox really needs to figure their shit out, of they want to keep running contests in the US. The golden ticket contest? There was no way to enter without purchase, which is 100% illegal. When I called them on it, they sent me a link to enter without purchase, but of course, I never heard back from it. When I emailed back to ask what happened with my entry, they asked me for my order number, and then just never responded when I explained my situation.

The Attorney General is serious about contest law, and of memebox doesn't want to spend what little money they are currently making from us on legal fees, I suggest they get it together.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

@@raindrop what pisses me off about the golden ticket contest is that "every box" was a winner, right? Well, no it isn't, if you get the same code in different boxes. That is wrong. I still haven't heard back from memebox on that.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@raindrop what pisses me off about the golden ticket contest is that "every box" was a winner, right? Well, no it isn't, if you get the same code in different boxes. That is wrong. I still haven't heard back from memebox on that.


I got golden tickets but I also received 4 boxes all in the deal and no golden ticket was included . So not every box in the golden ticket offer had tickets placed inside as stated . And yes 2 tickets had the same code and emailed them 4 times in till they

Unlocked the code for me to use .

The golden ticket thingy also broke the uk and European laws which they also convienantly ignored out emails as well


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, I've got 4 ordinary golden tickets plus the 4th prize one. I managed to use 3 of them but not the other 2 as they changed the "rules" half way through to stop people using codes they'd found online. They should have tied the code to the box purchased e.g. If you bought hair care one it had a different code from the other boxes. They could also check if you had actually purchased that box...and if more than once, allowed the code to be used to that number of purchase . If you didn't buy, you couldn't use that code...simples. However, I fear their orders database isn't sophisticated enough to handle something like that...

I would really like to know whether they are governed by any Korean competition laws as well...I'm guessing there must be some as most countries have something (otherwise you could raffle your Granny's kidney etc which I'm pretty sure wouldn't be allowed..well, not while she was alive at least lol!). Unfortunately I don't speak or read Korean so there's very little chance of finding out..


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 12, 2015)

Wow, it sounds like Memebox is violating a lot of contest law, which in the US will vary from state to state. It's usually why you get a bunch of legalese in contest rules to exclude the residents of whatever jurisdiction the contest is not legal in. I became very aware of this having grown up in a US territory, which are almost always excluded. The state of Rhode Island is a particular nightmare for many national contest holders. And poor Canada often gets the short end of the deal because one of the provinces (Quebec, I think) requires that contests be based on skill and not luck.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 12, 2015)

@@ZeeOmega I didn't know that about Quebec! That's interesting and I like that idea! I'm so unlucky at random contests  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Jan 12, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @@ZeeOmega I didn't know that about Quebec! That's interesting and I like that idea! I'm so unlucky at random contests  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, the "skill" part of most Canadian and UK contests is usually just a simple math question.  Like, answer 2+2 and all correct answers are entered to win.  It's a silly way to get around their law about games of chance.


----------



## blinded (Jan 12, 2015)

In Quebec there are a whole separate bunch of rules about contests. The organization holding the contest has to notify a department in the Quebec gov't (don't know which one since I'm not in Quebec) ahead of time and fill out some forms, and get them approved etc. There is some way around it, but a lot of people don't think it's worth the hassle which is why most contests in Canada exclude Quebec. All of Canada requires the skill testing question though.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 12, 2015)

Also breaking distance selling laws in UK by sending me wrong item then insisting I cover the postage to return... Too be honest Memebox is a bit of joke in terms of laws.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 12, 2015)

The legal stuff bugs me too.  I wonder if they honestly don't know (also about trademark violations, such as the first Wonder Woman ad, etc.), or do they know and just don't care, figuring they'll never get caught?

Neither scenario impresses me, because one is stupid and one is dishonest.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 12, 2015)

After seeing the pics from the person who created memebox on Instagram in the past I would vote stupid.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

They are now based in San Francisco so at least some of the team is bound to be American surely? They can't hide behind the "we're a South Korean company so don't know anything about legislation" if their HQ is registered now as the US, they should adhere to US law no?

Claiming ignorance is no excuse in a court of law...

Directly from their website

OUR STORY

Memebox is the #1 beauty e-commerce dedicated to bringing you the best of K-beauty.

Many of our products are sourced, packaged, and shipped directly from Korea straight to your doorstep. We are based in San Francisco, where we ship products to USA customers directly from our warehouse.

Therefore they will be registered for Taxes etc in the US and should adhere to US legislation governing competitions / returns etc. Maybe someone should point that out to them!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Article here discussing competitions that involve Canada

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-digital/web-strategy/running-an-online-contest-dont-run-afoul-of-the-law/article594793/

So they have already breached one set of legislation as there were NO T&amp;CS posted as far as I can tell. For that alone, the competition is illegal in Canada! I think the UK is the same and I'm pretty sure the US would have similar legislation stating T&amp;CS MUST be posted.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

Article about UK competitions

http://www.out-law.com/page-6780

Again, no T&amp;Cs posted so falls foul there too...

I should point out these are not my websites but do include details of relevant legislation relating to competition entries in the different countries so thought it was pertinent to the discussion, if it breaches any Makeuptalk rules by posting them, Mods, please remove. They can however be found quickly by doing a quick Internet search of running online competition legislation. There is an American Attorney that has a specific piece on blogger comps and US legislation. As its her own website I won't post the link but its called Sweepstakes, Contests &amp; Giveaways – Laws Bloggers &amp; Brands Need to Know.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> After seeing the pics from the person who created memebox on Instagram in the past I would vote stupid.


LMAO! @@Jane George


----------



## Jane George (Jan 12, 2015)

Just being honest


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 12, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> The legal stuff bugs me too. I wonder if they honestly don't know (also about trademark violations, such as the first Wonder Woman ad, etc.), or do they know and just don't care, figuring they'll never get caught?
> 
> Neither scenario impresses me, because one is stupid and one is dishonest.


While I would love to give them the benefit of the doubt here, even a 15yr old trawling YouTube understands what copyright infringement is. Surely their web staff are over that age and have some knowledge of what intellectual property is. It's in no way an issue of language barrier. Copyright is universally understood.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Just being honest


It's funny though... Because when I looked at their Pinterest boards I felt like "What the f....??" So I can only imagine who is behind their social networking sites. It's kind of embarrassing ... So your comment conjured up all kinds of interesting characters in my mind. I'm still kind of chuckling over here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 12, 2015)

Sooner or later they will get in troubles... And nice people like you warn them about the legalities and they just ignore you...


----------



## theori3 (Jan 12, 2015)

They are governed by California law and have definitely broken contest laws. I'm feeling sadder and sadder about memebox. I wish this board was as active as it used to be--I'm currently at the er waiting to learn if my arm is broken and could use the entertainment!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> They are governed by California law and have definitely broken contest laws. I'm feeling sadder and sadder about memebox. I wish this board was as active as it used to be--I'm currently at the er waiting to learn if my arm is broken and could use the entertainment!


Oh no - are you ok?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Went over the handle bars of my bike and must have put my arm out. I've had X-rays and am waiting to find out. Now I'm practicing typing on my phone with my left hand!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Went over the handle bars of my bike and must have put my arm out. I've had X-rays and am waiting to find out. Now I'm practicing typing on my phone with my left hand!


Ouch! Hope its not broken (still really painful not matter what mind you). A nice pamper session when you get home is in order - feet up, cup of tea and loads of chocolate!

Getting late here in the UK so you take care!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 12, 2015)

Regarding the new cleansing box, I am an absolute sucker for any kind of whitening products and can never have enough toners. But the price and the fact that there are no worthwhile codes out there mean that I'm not getting it. I wonder if they have noticed a decrease in site traffic as well as purchases?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Went over the handle bars of my bike and must have put my arm out. I've had X-rays and am waiting to find out. Now I'm practicing typing on my phone with my left hand!


Oh. My. God. That's terrifying. I just felt uterus-clench sympathy pain for you. Yikes.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 12, 2015)

"I'm stick shadow"... it's more like I'm sick...

@@goldendarter They must have noticed a drop in traffic, there are almost no posts here!

I still wait for a spoiler for the cleanser box. I am not interested in whitening products and a toner doesn't tempt me enough to pay $29 + shipping for a mystery box from a company I don't trust


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Went over the handle bars of my bike and must have put my arm out. I've had X-rays and am waiting to find out. Now I'm practicing typing on my phone with my left hand!


I am sorry for that! I hope you are not in pain!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Went over the handle bars of my bike and must have put my arm out. I've had X-rays and am waiting to find out. Now I'm practicing typing on my phone with my left hand!


Ack!!  That sounds awful!  I hope it's not broken and I definitely don't envy you that recovery.  Oof!

Hopefully some good meds and some vacation time will make things a little better.  And maybe a little kbeauty, some packages at the door and a good book...


----------



## theori3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Home now, have a minor fracture. Glad I was wearing my helmet, as I hit my head as well!

In better news, the missing items from my USA memeshop order arrived, I'm excited to try the eyeliners! I'm now only waiting on two more boxes--lucky box 12 and 13... Feels like the end of an era!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 12, 2015)

Also, thank you all for you well wishes! This is such a great community!


----------



## starry101 (Jan 12, 2015)

Second spoiler for the cleanse box is up 



Spoiler



Shara Shara Cleansing Oil


----------



## juless231 (Jan 12, 2015)

@@theori3 Hope you heal quickly!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 12, 2015)

Info card for the Cleanse Morning &amp; Night box


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 12, 2015)

Spoilers from cleanse morning and night in spoilers


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 12, 2015)

Just got an email from Memebox:



> Tell us about SOLUCION 9 Original Normal Hair Shampoo!We want to hear what you think of SOLUCION 9 Original Normal Hair Shampoo from Memebox Special #64 Green Food Cosmetics! Go ahead, be honest. Our feelings won’t be hurt. Our short, delightful product survey only takes about 1~2 minutes so go ahead and tell us your thoughts! (Survey ends on January 20th, 2015)
> *Please note: No points will be rewarded for survey completion.*


Uhhh.....so why would I do that again?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 12, 2015)

Do you all see this in today's email?

*We're cookin' up something new at Memebox!
Be sure to check back in with us on January 15th for a new &amp; exclusive launch!*

I'm guessing it's a 1) new US-only shop brand, 2) new Memebox product that 0.0 people will care about (Pony mini nail polish), or 3) US-only sub box or something. 

*imagine that I inserted a Mariah Carey gif here, I'm too lazy to actually do it, but imagine it, ok?*


----------



## biancardi (Jan 12, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Do you all see this in today's email?
> 
> *We're cookin' up something new at Memebox!*
> 
> ...


probably the I'm creaming myself line or something


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 13, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Do you all see this in today's email?
> 
> *We're cookin' up something new at Memebox!*
> 
> ...


Number 3! Number 3! :laughno:   I would love if memebox were to offer a monthly sub featuring a whole bunch of deluxe size products ala the $12 boxing day special #2. I'm still a korean skincare and brand novice so I would love to be able to sample lots of different products and brands to see what works best for my skin type, coloring, issues. Then again, I could just be a product junkie...

ETA: If they decide to do a sub hopefully it will be a global offering so everyone has the opportunity to subscribe to it if it tickles their fancy!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah, I got a "product review" request as well with the "no points will be awarded for completion" - so why would I bother filling out your survey? Another minor perk bites the dust...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

@@theori3 how are u feeling now? Hope the painkillers have kicked in and not in too much pain. Sending big cyber hug.

Don't care about any new "exciting" release as they are almost always rubbish. The more hype they do, the more lame the offering..

Yawn...


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 13, 2015)

@@theori3 hope you're not in too much pain and that your arm heals quickly.

I've been in plaster for almost 2 weeks now after having broken my elbow bone and I know exactly how much sth like this sucks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

So there are 27 night care and over 100 cleanse boxes left . I can't believe how slow they are selling and nothing sold drastic overnight even with the cleanse card being released .


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Do you all see this in today's email?
> 
> *We're cookin' up something new at Memebox!*
> 
> ...


Received it when I woke up yesterday morning and first thought .i cream myself range of skincare is coming to us. Then looked on my memebox app as it's been pinging away rather too much the past few days . Then saw the lip tattoos. Then I thought more USA haul of fame type of thing . Then I global split for boxes . Then realised its all happens the day 5 countries have there shipping stops . Maybe a new website and shop coming with memebox global app.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

@ this is the 15 th big new deal


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

oh boy. naked boxes. I wonder if they will be 23.00? I've purchased one naked box, and whereas I was happy with it, the value is much lower

I want GLOBAL boxes back. Not naked boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

If they charge $29.99 for those then wont be buying as all seemed to contain 5 products. For $23, perhaps (but only after I'd seen the card for it) otherwise ill continue buying individual pieces from other korean online stores (that at least include loads of samples too!)


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh boy. naked boxes. I wonder if they will be 23.00? I've purchased one naked box, and whereas I was happy with it, the value is much lowerI want GLOBAL boxes back. Not naked boxes.


I've had 5 naked boxes before 1.2.3,5, and the pore one I think 23 . Anyway I will not be willing to pay the new price of $29.00 unless they are specific things I really want . I feel this is a ploy to get us back from beauteque as the boxes are shown upfront like the beauteque bags .

Business is slow and they seem happy to let people walk away until they want us to buy . I feel the 2 latest boxes haven't sold quick so they are gonna throw a bunch of naked boxes out in the hope we all go woop grabby grabby must buy them all. I feel those days have gone though at present and YES I'd rather they just released a global and a theme box a month and keep people happy and loyal


----------



## northtosouth (Jan 13, 2015)

I would pay $29 only if there are multiple items I might buy anyway (I would have bought e.g. the previous naked box with the mermaid eyeliners and nuganic sunblock at $29...though it was $23 then and people had $5 codes).

I've bought Winter Essential Masks as I will use everything in it, and 2 x Night care because the eye masks and the sleeping pack were worth it to me alone - the sleeping pack is hard to get hold of and not that cheap elsewhere. Not at all inspired by the cleanse box.

I'll keep an eye on the new boxes in case any of them have a standout item, but I'm not planning on buying much until I've made some dents in my stash now. I can pick up odd items from TK/BNK/KD.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 13, 2015)

northtosouth said:


> I would pay $29 only if there are multiple items I might buy anyway (I would have bought e.g. the previous naked box with the mermaid eyeliners and nuganic sunblock at $29...though it was $23 then and people had $5 codes).
> 
> I've bought Winter Essential Masks as I will use everything in it, and 2 x Night care because the eye masks and the sleeping pack were worth it to me alone - the sleeping pack is hard to get hold of and not that cheap elsewhere. Not at all inspired by the cleanse box.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the new boxes in case any of them have a standout item, but I'm not planning on buying much until I've made some dents in my stash now. I can pick up odd items from TK/BNK/KD.


The sleeping pack is in the MemeShop now on sale for $18 and free shipping if you want to pick up some more of them. There is also a 2 pack for $29 and free shipping


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 13, 2015)

I just bought that Spider Pack Lifting Powder &amp; Activator kit. Looks really interesting. There is a whole page for a mask sale. The link is on the home page in the scrolling thingy


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 13, 2015)

I filled out my Memebox product review with the most negative answers available. To be honest, it wasn't that hard to do since they asked me to review The Shampoo Waterless Shampoo. That stuff is gross.

I feel like Memebox is trying to trick us into thinking we're getting a deal because they're letting us use our *lower* discount code on higher priced boxes (with less products included). Total BS. I think they forget that most of their customers have the ability to do basic math. Coupons are incentive to buy more, but the coupons also have to be worth it. Where as before I wouldn't have thought twice about picking up so-so boxes to make a discount limit ($10 off $50, 20% off $200), now I'm more aware of what I'm spending on their site. The poor exchange rate isn't helping matters either, but that isn't Memebox's fault lol.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted to pick up their purederm masks for 4.00 - shipping is 16.58 - for TEN masks.

nope, sorry. 16.58 for shipping 10 masks?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 13, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just bought that Spider Pack Lifting Powder &amp; Activator kit. Looks really interesting. There is a whole page for a mask sale. The link is on the home page in the scrolling thingy


Sounds neat!! I will have to check that out.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Just noticed that's most of the naked boxes included a couple of items full size but the rest were "deluxe samples"...even for $23 that's not great but if they increase the price to $29.99 then they can bolt. Just not going to happen kiddiewinks.

I would be tempted with another $12 box like the Boxing Day #2 (if that one ever arrives that is....as still not here together with the wintercare mask one that's gone AWOL). That had a nice selection of products plus one full size one. Not crappy foils either but little travel size bottles that people could actually use more than once. Some of those would be good...but if its 5 drugstore range products (one of which is a single sheet mask) for $29.99 plus shipping, forget it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 13, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @ this is the 15 th big new deal


I think what they mean to say in the Naked Box announcement ad is "Are you ready to fall back in love with Memebox?  Please?  PLEASE??  We made horrible mistakes and want you back!!"


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

See they haven't listened to us when we say we really, really, REALLY don't want products for our intimate female parts...get your masks for the Y zone for $2 ladies....quick....run now...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh god...and they've got the gentleman pack too...get your supplies in for any of your friends getting married soon (for hen and stag parties)...or if you want to freak your other half out lol!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I wanted to pick up their purederm masks for 4.00 - shipping is 16.58 - for TEN masks.nope, sorry. 16.58 for shipping 10 masks?


I wanted those too. They could have made a bundle of 40 masks and offered free shipping. I can always use masks and would buy 40 at once with free shipping if they bundled them.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol I want a 'cute packaging' naked box


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 13, 2015)

Just checked out the cleansing box spoilers... Not exciting. Or even interesting. The



Spoiler



tonor and oil


would be the best items to me with the rest going in my stash to eventually be used but not soon. Even saying that, I would probably go for it if it was still at the old price of 23 with a coupon to cover most of the shipping... I think I'm memebox'd out.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

goldendarter said:


> Just checked out the cleansing box spoilers... Not exciting. Or even interesting. The
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think your right if it was $23,00 we would of bought it with code or points regardless, but not now,


----------



## ChullBird (Jan 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I wanted to pick up their purederm masks for 4.00 - shipping is 16.58 - for TEN masks.
> 
> nope, sorry. 16.58 for shipping 10 masks?


That's why I didn't buy the pheromone body wash and  lotion. Shipping was $24!!

I don't think so.

FYI Ladies, I bought a 15 pack of purederm sheet masks on eBay for around $15 with free shipping!


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 13, 2015)

I submitted a review for points a week ago (and another one two days ago) and still don't have the points for either. I've never had it take this long before.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 13, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh god...and they've got the gentleman pack too...get your supplies in for any of your friends getting married soon (for hen and stag parties)...or if you want to freak your other half out lol!!


They sold out of them already, someone really wanted them, LOL


----------



## subbes (Jan 13, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh god...and they've got the gentleman pack too...get your supplies in for any of your friends getting married soon (for hen and stag parties)...or if you want to freak your other half out lol!!


I gave one of those to an internet secret santa as the joke part of his gift, and he paid more attention to that than he did the other (expensive) bits.  I should order him a pack of 10 ding-dong masks with anonymous shipping.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They sold out of them already, someone really wanted them, LOL


Must be one hell of a stag party being organised...or a man who really likes to take care of his wee man!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Must be one hell of a stag party being organised...or a man who really likes to take care of his wee man!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


or his SO who wants him to take care of his wee man! haha


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know if the Pureplus Honey Bee Lip Treatment contains bee venom? I can't seem to find a good answer through Google lol


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 13, 2015)

The brighting mask have free shipping for 4.00 http://us.memebox.com/promotions/mask-sale/brightening-korean-herb-mask-10pcs#.VLVqToHfWrU


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

Just used my 19 points on the secret key intense sleeping pack and think it might be my last order. Tbh $19 is overpriced but got it with points.


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 13, 2015)

Brighting masks have all sold out


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

People buying three or four packs?


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 13, 2015)

Great deal 2.40 in pounds


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

I didn't get any. Just used points on the sleeping pack.

Refunded Boxing Day lush today (don't ask) and got a boots order instead so not broke no buy. Wasn't gonna do it with those masks


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 13, 2015)

Butterflylion said:


> The brighting mask have free shipping for 4.00 http://us.memebox.com/promotions/mask-sale/brightening-korean-herb-mask-10pcs#.VLVqToHfWrU


I bet it was a mistake as the other mask don't have the free shipping. I wouldn't put it past Memebox to cancel all the orders as they have done it before when they made a mistake. But hopefully those that grabbed them will still get them as it was a great deal.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 13, 2015)

So to order $8 in masks 2packs they charge you $24 for postage . Over $34 for 10 masks Are memebox mad


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So to order $8 in masks 2packs they charge you $24 for postage . Over $34 for 10 masks Are memebox mad


As sally would say yes yes yes


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 13, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bet it was a mistake as the other mask don't have the free shipping. I wouldn't put it past Memebox to cancel all the orders as they have done it before when they made a mistake. But hopefully those that grabbed them will still get them as it was a great deal.


 hope they don't cancel,


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm slightly tempted by the spider mask set just for its weirdness. There was a Hong Kong site that was selling it for $100HK though (but doesn't ship international from what I can make out or I'd have snapped it up). However, I've still got all the Ettang pots to go through and the winter mask box coming plus god know how many Etude House masks...plus others so I don't think I can justify spending any cash (or points) on it. Will wait to see what's released on the 15th, if nothing interesting and its still available then I "may" use my points but if not, I'm in no rush to get anything else..


----------



## Fae (Jan 13, 2015)

I think they may cancel, as it was surely a mistake! (The other variety did not have free shipping!)


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

So slightly off the current topic.

I had my first Memebox order mistake.

I don't know whose order I got but it's not mine.

What was the email address that worked best for anyone who has had this issue?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

Still in dispute over my order issue.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 13, 2015)

@@Saffyra Try:  [email protected]


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 13, 2015)

I look forward to seeing the naked boxes on Thursday! They used plural so I am curious to see what they prepared!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 13, 2015)

My favourite bit in news today was the tag line, "Are you ready to fall back in love with K-beauty?"

Ummmm... We never fell out of love with K-Beauty, we fell out of love with Memebox.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 13, 2015)

Lol yes loving k beauty and hating memebox


----------



## juless231 (Jan 13, 2015)

Damn it I'm trying to sign up for the affiliate program through the new service. The whole tax form thing is going right over my head. I'm in Canada and the site info says to contact an IRS expert. Um.. ya, no idea where I"d find one of those here. There's some forms to fill out for the IRS or they withhold 30% or something? Bah, not going to bother with the hassle unless I miraculously got a crazy amount of traffic on my stuff, haha! Not worth it at the moment.
Anyone else finding it a pain in the ass to sign up with? Maybe it's not so annoying if you're in the US.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 13, 2015)

I took a cursory look at it, and came to a similar conclusion. Tedium to the extreme. I vowed to come back to it when I was wearing a different brain. We should probably try to share info about this with one another... It's bound to make the process easier for us all. Don't give up, it might be worth it in the long run. Maybe some other bloggers who are already familiar with this third party company can chime in. Although I haven't yet checked it out... The Affiliate's thread might be the place to have this convo and get some help. That's where I'll be looking once I'm in the right headspace to sort it out. Hopefully there is some chatter about it.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and say HI really quick!  I've been off the board ever since New Years.  My kitty was diagnosed with diabetes so I was very stressed having to learn all about that.  I joined a new forum, one for owners of feline diabetics, so I've been spending all my time over there trying to learn about how to take care of my kitty.  

There hasn't been much to talk about Memewise anyway... I just got my Global #18 box in the mail today -- first impressions were good.  I'm excited to try the weird shower jelly and hopefully the Beetox cream is good.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 13, 2015)

raindrop said:


> Memebox really needs to figure their shit out, of they want to keep running contests in the US. The golden ticket contest? There was no way to enter without purchase, which is 100% illegal. When I called them on it, they sent me a link to enter without purchase, but of course, I never heard back from it. When I emailed back to ask what happened with my entry, they asked me for my order number, and then just never responded when I explained my situation.
> 
> The Attorney General is serious about contest law, and of memebox doesn't want to spend what little money they are currently making from us on legal fees, I suggest they get it together.


Update to this - they just got back to me (I'm assuming they read my complaint here, and that's why). They offered me the $3 coupon that lots of people got. Which kind of defeats the purpose - if I never had a chance to actually win a a larger prize, what kind of contest was it...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not too happy with Memebox and their contests either right now.  Since they appear to be simply refusing to honor their part of the bargain.  It's ridiculously illegal and I've been nice up til now but uhhh... It's illegal to have a contest, pick a winner and then never give the winner their winnings.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI really quick!  I've been off the board ever since New Years.  My kitty was diagnosed with diabetes so I was very stressed having to learn all about that.  I joined a new forum, one for owners of feline diabetics, so I've been spending all my time over there trying to learn about how to take care of my kitty.
> 
> There hasn't been much to talk about Memewise anyway... I just got my Global #18 box in the mail today -- first impressions were good.  I'm excited to try the weird shower jelly and hopefully the Beetox cream is good.


I'm so sorry to hear about this, always so sad, but my Aunt and Uncle where also in the same situation and gave their Cat insulin daily. I remember it was quite pricey though. This wasn't an issue for them but thinking back on it (and inflation) Im leaning towards my husband's uber pricey asthma meds that keep him breathing, even with insurance, are a little higher on my priority list. Call me selfish....but whatever you decide to do I wish you best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Such a hard thing when our pets are like family....ours are (literally) our babies and I can't imagine being without them.
On a MemeNote, I haven't purchased any of the new boxes even though I've kind of wanted to. I've picked up a new (old) hobby and have been throwing exorbitant amounts of money into that while being away and trying to pay attention to my husband more. After 10 years I'm thinking he probably deserves it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

@@MemeJunkie you are back from the dead!! I emailed you a couple of times, but I thought you might be so buried in work.... Good to see you!

I wonder where @@cfisher is at?


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

@@MemeJunkie the insulin is insanely expensive.  I'm thankful I met the people on that forum though, now I know my cat has a chance to go into remission and probably won't even need the insulin that long!  The hardest part has been learning to test her blood before every injection.  But yes, she is my baby, so I will do everything I have to do to take care of her.

Whoever said the Skinfood Black Sugar Scrub mask smelled like a lozenge wasn't kidding..... yikes!!  I'm lemony fresh!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2015)

@@tiedyedlifestyle how did you notice that your sweetie-pie had diabetes? Did this just show up in the regular checkup bloodwork or something?

I always worry about these types of things with my 2 cats. As they age, our pets do seem to get stricken with the same types of diseases we humans get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

@@biancardi



Spoiler



I noticed that she had lost a bunch of weight, and was suddenly acting really thirsty and begging for water all the time.  Since she was drinking a lot more, she was using the litter box a lot more too.  Those signs prompted me to take her in to see what was wrong.  I didn't want to see the signs at first... They did a blood/urine workup and that's when it was discovered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Switching her from dry food to low carb wet food has had a positive impact on her numbers and is part of the reason I don't think she will be on insulin forever.  ETA:  I later learned that weakness in the back legs is a sign of feline diabetes as well. .. I had noticed she was having a hard time jumping up to the sink sometimes, sometimes she'd miss and fall.  So that's a sign, too.



off to wash this mask off!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 13, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI really quick!  I've been off the board ever since New Years.  My kitty was diagnosed with diabetes so I was very stressed having to learn all about that.  I joined a new forum, one for owners of feline diabetics, so I've been spending all my time over there trying to learn about how to take care of my kitty.
> 
> There hasn't been much to talk about Memewise anyway... I just got my Global #18 box in the mail today -- first impressions were good.  I'm excited to try the weird shower jelly and hopefully the Beetox cream is good.


Good to see you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So sorry about your kitty having a chronic illness. One of my Maltese ( the 4 lb. AKC Grand Champion, retired)  has a heat/ resp. disorder which really upset us when it was diagnosed about 6 months ago. The good news is that she seems stable now with 3 medications twice a day. 

I won't be traveling until her sweet little life is over..which I hope is a long time away. She is 11, and she deserves so much more than we, her late in life adoptive family, can ever give her. 

_I applaud your devotion to Kitty very much!!!_

I knew I forgot something when I was bathing tonight- the mint shower jelly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I'm going to see what it does in my Jacuzzi jetted bath tub, LOL.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 13, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I knew I forgot something when I was bathing tonight- the mint shower jelly.


HAHAHAHAH I was just coming here to write that I forgot to take my mint jelly to the shower too!!!! I turned on the water and was like "really?!  That was the whole point!"


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> HAHAHAHAH I was just coming here to write that I forgot to take my mint jelly to the shower too!!!! I turned on the water and was like "really?!  That was the whole point!"


It's definitely interesting!  I like it and it makes my skin smell minty fresh even when I'm out and dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 14, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> HAHAHAHAH I was just coming here to write that I forgot to take my mint jelly to the shower too!!!! I turned on the water and was like "really?!  That was the whole point!"


LOLOL, I actually DID use a product from a Memebox as a cleanser in my bath tonight and I &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 it now!

It's the* Migabee Honey Pureberry Oil Soap*.

*I am SO addicted!! *It's oil, it's pure and great for dry skin, and it cleans face and body skin. 

_So, not a total loss tonight. I'm always so thrilled to find a great body product in a Memebox because, IMO, they are very few and far between._


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha! China IS getting the CPM2 leftovers!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 14, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say HI really quick!  I've been off the board ever since New Years.  My kitty was diagnosed with diabetes so I was very stressed having to learn all about that.  I joined a new forum, one for owners of feline diabetics, so I've been spending all my time over there trying to learn about how to take care of my kitty.
> 
> There hasn't been much to talk about Memewise anyway... I just got my Global #18 box in the mail today -- first impressions were good.  I'm excited to try the weird shower jelly and hopefully the Beetox cream is good.


Sorry to hear about your kitty. I know first hand how hard it is when a pet gets ill. I had to put my cat down after struggling for 3 years to keep her alive. She had an autoimmune disorder and was diagnosed through her annual bloodwork at about 10 years old. She was on prednisone at first but it got so bad she had to have a blood transfusion. after the transfusion she lived about three years with daily medication. It was very hard both emotionally and financially. I spent about $7000 on her but I would do it again. Pets are family and sometimes they offer more support than humans. I wish your kitty a speedy recovery. Your kitty appreciates all that you are doing to help.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 14, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Ha! China IS getting the CPM2 leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150114_060409.jpg


LOL!  Watch out, China, it's a slippery slope.  Memebox will lure you in with great boxes and then switch on ya.

The whole affiliate thing, it's too complicated; I'm not doing it any more although I just started a couple of months ago and only reviewed a few boxes.  Since I no longer want to recommend Memebox to my readers, it's a no-brainer.  Also, I noticed that whenever I posted about Memebox the silence was deafening.  Don't think my readers really cared -- I did start out as a nail polish only blog and last year added some makeup reviews, but my target audience is older in general and I'm not feeling the love for Memebox, either from them or in myself any more.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

I feel so disconnected from this thread and from Memebox lately. I haven't even mustered up the effort it takes to sign up for the new affiliate program. It was fun while it lasted, but even now that they're releasing new boxes, they're over-priced, under-valued, and underwhelming. I don't want to continue to recommend the boxes to my readers if even I don't think they're worth it, it just doesn't make sense to me as a blogger. It makes me sad since I've been with them since Global #1, but once something stops being a value, or becomes more of a hassle than it's worth, it's time to bow out.

I just feel like my time and money could be spent better elsewhere, considering the Memeshop prices seriously leave something to be desired. 

I probably won't be in this thread too much anymore although I'll follow along and pop in if I feel the need to (I do have a bunch of Memebox lippies coming!) but now I'm going to set up shop over in the K-Beauty thread, Beauteque and 3B threads. 

I would say that I hope Memebox takes notice of their customers leaving, (how could they not?) But it's clear they don't seem t care about keeping their sales high or their customers happy...which is probably not the best business model, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 14, 2015)

I removed their links from my website last week and have no intention of signing up with the new program. I haven't recommended then for over a month though and I think my order for the sleeping pack may well be my last.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

@@MissJexie well said . I'm not losing sleep over memebox . I've just had beauteque reply to my email of my review and it's made me so happy . How personal it was said . I won't he signing up to new affiliate . I recieved Boxing Day 1 box it won't be even going in the blog to be reviewed . The last load of boxes took for ever to ship when other parcels from Korea got here still in 5 days . Strange that . So I'm giving my friend the whole 3 boxes to be belated Xmas gift . At the end of the month memebox will not be advertised on my blog . They had there chance and I just feel it's not value for money any longer .i gone elsewhere . I may buy the global boxes bit I won't be buying every release . And the points I actually won't miss or any other sales gimmick


----------



## juless231 (Jan 14, 2015)

I only have one Memebox order left to receive and that's it. I'm really happy with the two boxes I received today and the one coming, but the new boxes just aren't appealing to me. With the exchange rate, it's just not even close to being worth it to order one, unless I had tons of points and coupons. I did receive my 5 set of the duo eyeshadows though and I'm IN LOVE! They are so gorgeous!! I want the others now... and the lipsticks... 

Anyways, Memebox must be seeing that their boxes are selling out anymore and people are acting very cautious about buying. It's a shame since a lot of the fun is out of it now. I still do love the products I have received so far though, and if a great box comes out I'll order it if I can.


----------



## princesskelly (Jan 14, 2015)

HI EVERYONE!!

long time no talk/visit. =]

what is new?? someone please catch me up! 

I haven't read since mid December :X

I miss you guys!! 

my last box comes ships on 1/24  and its the global 19  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what do we think about the new boxes? I actually didn't even really notice there were new boxes coming out.

Seems that my memebox excitement kind of fizzled since all the the mess in October, November, and December. haha


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Memebox going downhill both in terms of quantity and quality of boxes

Unfair / illegal competitions

Ongoing customer service issues

Unhappy customers

Changes to affiliate programme - and not for the better

VIP status a joke

That's it in a nutshell (oh and a poorly cat everyone hopes gets better as furimals are part of the family)


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

The poorly cat is on the up and up!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I was surprised (pleased) to see that an oil cleanser made it into the newest cleansers box, but I'm so overloaded on cleansers that box wasn't even KIND OF appealing.  My last box (Global 19) is coming in January.  I, too, am moving more towards buying the items I want from other shops rather than just letting Memebox do the choosing for me.  I'm excited to see what happens with the Nakedboxes they will be releasing, but my expectations and hopes are so damn low.  Memebox hasn't been wowing me, they've been making it easier to sit on my wallet lately.


----------



## mascara117827 (Jan 14, 2015)

I've enjoyed being a part of this community. I'm done with Memebox, unfortunately. I definitely enjoyed the ride, but the constant lying, package issues, cancelled packages, missing/illegally held funds and decreasing value have resulted in me moving on to other avenues. My last few boxes were never even shipped (long story). Thanks for providing a fun place to comment and lurk. I'll creepy around here for a while longer, but I don't expect to purchase anything from Memebox again. 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

Honestly, for me, when they all but did away with the coupon codes, I was kind of over it.  That $5 really did make a difference in my buying... And now the $3 off $30 excluding shipping is just pointless.  Boxes, not products, were what I was buying.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Think my last few orders have joined the Bermuda Triangle of lost boxes. My Pony 2 palette has not been heard of since the 30/12 at Incheon and the Boxing Day 2 box and Wintercare masks have gone walkabout between GBLala and Scotland...to the point I could have walked up from there quicker! Hoping they will arrive tomorrow but not holding my breath. Neither am I excited about the naked boxes. They are value sets but with random products instead of one brand so will be any old crap they have lying about and want to get rid of no doubt.

Yes I'm Polly Pessimistic at the moment...had one of those days (incident at work which could have turned violent...with me in the middle doing first aid and conflict handling at the same time!). In need of a nice warm bath with some relaxing smellies added  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

And I feel bad for everyone who has been on the receiving end of some REAL, serious Memebox BS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yeah, I don't want to be the one to get burned and we all know memebox does NOT take care of their customers.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm still waiting for reply over last message re: brush and tbh I am past caring at this point.

On happier note just made a testerkorea order to get the Penguins beany wanted yay.


----------



## princesskelly (Jan 14, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Memebox going downhill both in terms of quantity and quality of boxes
> 
> Unfair / illegal competitions
> 
> ...


ugh man...this is so sad...

i did get the emails about the change to affiliate programs..

such a bummer.. i really did love memebox too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

RIP old memebox....


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 14, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> The poorly cat is on the up and up!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was surprised (pleased) to see that an oil cleanser made it into the newest cleansers box, but I'm so overloaded on cleansers that box wasn't even KIND OF appealing.  My last box (Global 19) is coming in January.  I, too, am moving more towards buying the items I want from other shops rather than just letting Memebox do the choosing for me.  I'm excited to see what happens with the Nakedboxes they will be releasing, but my expectations and hopes are so damn low.  Memebox hasn't been wowing me, they've been making it easier to sit on my wallet lately.


The body and facial cleanser I was referring to using was in a box from before the holidays, I think.

Not from a new or new-ish box.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, found one of the boxes - my neighbour came over with it tonight (the postman had yet again failed to put a note through the door to let me know!). Its the Boxing Day #2. Its not bad for the price but think the memelove has gone completely as was like "yeah, ok..." Think Kirsty was more interested than I was wanting to see what was in each of the mini boxes.

Still no sign of winter masks or pony though..

Yep, the good old days of memebox seem to be well and truly over. They've become greedy and lost focus IMHO. The reason people loved them was the variety of products / price but one has gone down and the other up and customer service when there is a problem is poor. They aren't in Korea anymore so can't use the language barrier as being part of the problem...if they don't have English speaking staff, they need to hire some. Looking at their Christmas photo on Facebook though, there was at least one American lassie on the payroll. Fair enough if it was the warehouse staff responding but it isn't..


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 14, 2015)

Kinda bummed that I got on the Memebox train right as it derailed. I have the next two luckyboxes coming and I can't really muster up any excitement over them. I'm still waiting for the Boxing Day #1, which I really regret buying as it only has one or two items in it that will be remotely useful for me. I mean, they included a tonic to stop hair loss?! What is up with that?!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

jennielyndy said:


> Kinda bummed that I got on the Memebox train right as it derailed. I have the next two luckyboxes coming and I can't really muster up any excitement over them. I'm still waiting for the Boxing Day #1, which I really regret buying as it only has one or two items in it that will be remotely useful for me. I mean, they included a tonic to stop hair loss?! What is up with that?!


those are quite popular and we have gotten several hair thickening/loss prevention items in memeboxes in the past.

For me, as I have fine hair, it is welcome change over hair oils!


----------



## squoosh (Jan 14, 2015)

As far as contests go - I won one of the 2nd place golden tickets for $100.  I got it about 10 days ago.  Of course, the code didn't work.  I emailed CS 5 times over 9 days before they answered.  The answer from Gwen was that the code had been used more than allotted (they must have used the same code for all 5 2nd place tickets) and she couldn't reactivate it.  She said if I want to buy a box I can buy it on paypal and get reimbursed if I email her the paypal receipt. -  you can only spend $33.33 at a time.  I have to say, I've read a lot of nice things about Gwen on this board, but she seemed just totally annoyed to answer my question about the code and wasn't at all friendly.  And I don't 100% trust that I'll get reimbursed since half the time I never even get a response back from an email so I'm not sure that I'll do it.   I was excited to win, but now I don't even feel like I won anything.

I'm pretty over memebox.  Especially after buying so many disappointing boxes (the later OMG, cute wish list, korea's most wanted to name a few), half of them filled with crappy cutiepiemarzia leftovers.

I've learned so much from reading this forum and visiting all the amazing blogs from the people here.  I'm so grateful for that.  And a special thank you to Rachel from Harlot Beauty for introducing me to Korean beauty/skincare.  I bought the very first memebox after she posted here.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't all Rush for the new box $29.00

Daily Must Wears

0 Review(s) | Be the first to review

When the clock is tickin', and you're behind schedule, scrounging through your huge beauty stash is never fun.

The solution? One simple box with the ultimate selection of skincare, makeup, and hair products that will help you pull yourself together and get you from blah to gorgeous in a flash.

Don't clutter your makeup stand with products that you'll use once or twice a month, grab this box to get your collection of new holy grails that you'll be reaching for on a daily basis!

*Please Note: Daily Must-Wears box purchases are final, non-cancelable, non-refundable, and non-exchangeable.

[shipping starts Jan. 14th]


----------



## Jane George (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol in response I unsubbed from the newsletter instead.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol in response I unsubbed from the newsletter instead.


Lol jane.

It not for me that's for sure .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Another one to wait for the FULL unboxing after the 14th as no doubt another 5 products. A few months ago and we'd have been hitting the buy button without a second thought. Now I really don't care if it sells out before then....just not interested. Bring back the $23 boxes or give us at least a $5 voucher or free shipping.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 14, 2015)

Tbh the boxes are no longer moving fast, as can be seen from night care box, and I can't see this one being any different


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

I know..,they used to fly off the page but they are now just too expensive and zero incentive to buy them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 14, 2015)

The new box's blurb says "...the ultimate selection of skincare, makeup, and hair products."

Wow.  That's a lot to ask of just five (probably) products!

And @@squoosh, really?  REALLY?  They won't honor the code/prize you won and are telling you to just go ahead and spend your money and then they'll reimburse you?  That is so not right.  I think they totally ****ed up the Golden Ticket contest in every way possible and makes me dislike them even more.  I believe they are legally obligated to honor the prize code because if they messed it up at their end that's their problem, not yours.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 14, 2015)

So we have been griping about $29.00 mystery boxes that only include 5 items and they decide to remedy the situation by introducing yet another $29 mystery box (probably with only 5 items) and still no usefull codes or any other incentives?!?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

My mistake I thought it auto correct out 39 it only $29.00 plus postage but yes nearer to $39 either way lol


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't seen my emails yet, but on the website, the new box is listed as $29....... all this extra money should mean they could at least hire a proofreader, geesh.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 14, 2015)

Just checked and the email states $39 bit website says 29 . Just had a new email saying $29 .00 lol not even memebox know what there doing then . Thought I was going mad seeing 2 prices


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Box is -$29.99 with $6.99 shipping which seems to be the norm now. Ok to increase price and reduce products if (and only if) the brand is better quality with better ingredients. So move from drugstore to department store. BUT, you need to let people know That's the reason for the price hike, not just pure greed to make more money.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

@@squoosh TOTAL BS!!  We all know getting their CS to do anything is like pulling teeth, so I can't imagine them jumping on the ball to quickly reimburse those funds.  And the point of the contest was not to be reimbursed later.  Why can't they just issue a code??  I'm don't work in web sales or cs, but it seems like that would be fairly easy to do.... Just frickin' honor your promotions!!!!!  I wouldn't trust them to reimburse either.  I'm in a white hot rage over this, and it's not even my code!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 14, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie I was referring to the Shara Shara cleansing oil that went out with the new box Cleanse Morning &amp; Night


----------



## squoosh (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, @@tiedyedlifestyle and @thesilvernail.    It's really not shocking.

I honestly was in total disbelief that they didn't straighten out the situation with the 1st place winner.

It seems like it would have been pretty easy to figure out how to cancel all the orders that used that code since they knew what happened before anything could have possibly shipped.  That girl was such a good sport about it, too!  They honestly just don't care one bit about their customers.  They prove it constantly.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

@@squoosh are you based in the US? Can you report them to someone? They are governed by US laws NOT korean now so legally are obliged to comply with the relevant legislation. In the UK there a governing body that will investigate competitions or prizes that haven't been sent etc. Even the mere threat of contacting them usually results in the company coughing up the prize sharpish as they can be fined otherwise. Is there something in the states you could contact? NO WAY IN HELL should you have to buy a box and I wouldn't trust them either to reimburse. They should be investigated for breaching state law. Is anyone on here a lawyer or knows US law? Perhaps posting on a law forum and see if you get any response. As I said, if it were the UK I could point you in the right direction but I have no idea about the US..,


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

@@squoosh I've pm'd you a website that might be able to help. If I get any further responses I'll let you know ok? I honesty don't think they should be allowed to get away with it.


----------



## squoosh (Jan 14, 2015)

@@Alidolly - I PM'd you.  Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 14, 2015)

squoosh said:


> @@Alidolly - I PM'd you. Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No worries. If it can help at all. They shouldn't be allowed to get away with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mollybb (Jan 14, 2015)

Wouldn't it be easier for them just to give you Memepoints instead of reimbursing you? Obviously they should just give you a new code but wouldn't that be easier than emailing receipts?


----------



## juless231 (Jan 14, 2015)

It makes absolutely no sense why they can't just issue you 100 points! Seems like they're trying to make it a hassle for you to get your free boxes so you decide just to not bother and they save their money. That's awful!! I hope you can get some results!

As for Memebox, I've decided to update my website to not have a Memebox section itself, just Korean beauty product section with Memebox a sub-category instead. I don't feel like I will be buying enough from them in future to have it any other way. I also haven't received review points I submitted last week. I got some from a week before that but now nothing. It will really suck if they suddenly decided not to give them out anymore without telling us. I rely on those points to be able to afford to buy things to review. Oh well, just placed an order for TesterKorea, I'm moving on like all of you! haha! Now if TK would ship the first order I placed on Dec.27th that's still in standby... but that's a problem for another thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

Lauren, who is the only person handling affiliate questions and review points is out this week.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Lauren, who is the only person handling affiliate questions and review points is out this week.


Aaaah, ok! Thanks for the info!! Very glad there's a reason!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 14, 2015)

We finally got a VIP email with codes


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 14, 2015)

Blech. I was waiting to see what the VIP coupons were. My first one. Underwhelmed is is an overstatement.

I'm actually happy memebox is so disappointing. I was worried they would turn into a wallet black hole and I was hesitant to even start. But, it happily turns out- its so easy to say goodbye.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow- the VIP coupons this month are dismal.

On a happy note, I got a bunch of Memebox lippies (2 crayons, 2 lipsticks 2 tint balms) and I'm kind of obsessed. If you have leftover points, buy some memebox-brand lip products. Seriously I'm so impressed with their line so far, and no one is more surprised by that than me! LOL


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 14, 2015)

Thats what I'm thinking use my points for an eye shadow or something and take a break.

So, if you could pick only one meme product, which would you recommend?

(I'm down for whatever, my biggest criteria is unique. What have you tried that can't be easily duped?)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2015)

I personally am obsessed with the tonymoly tangerine hand cream. forget about bananas, it is the citrus that I crave!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Thats what I'm thinking use my points for an eye shadow or something and take a break.
> 
> So, if you could pick only one meme product, which would you recommend?
> 
> (I'm down for whatever, my biggest criteria is unique. What have you tried that can't be easily duped?)


 In my opinion, after having tried both eyeshadows and lip products, the lip products are much better than the eyeshadows.  I've tried the lipstick, lip crayons and tint balms and like them all.  Unique? Nah.  But good for the price? Yes.  Moisturizing? Yes.  Color packed? the Reds definitely are.  The tint I got is fun because it's that crazy neon pink but it doesn't apply that color, thankfully.  Just a nice very sheer hint of color.  The packaging is ace, imo, nice quality for what you're paying.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Lauren, who is the only person handling affiliate questions and review points is out this week.


BAH!  I guess I'll email Hi with my issue then.  Lauren hasn't gotten anywhere with my issue anyway so maybe someone else can get my contest ball rolling.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> In my opinion, after having tried both eyeshadows and lip products, the lip products are much better than the eyeshadows.  I've tried the lipstick, lip crayons and tint balms and like them all.  Unique? Nah.  But good for the price? Yes.  Moisturizing? Yes.  Color packed? the Reds definitely are.  The tint I got is fun because it's that crazy neon pink but it doesn't apply that color, thankfully.  Just a nice very sheer hint of color.  The packaging is ace, imo, nice quality for what you're paying.


I totally agree. Just got the lip products today and I'm already super impressed. The packaging is top notch- even better than most of my high end lipsticks!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I personally am obsessed with the tonymoly tangerine hand cream. forget about bananas, it is the citrus that I crave!


I received that one from tk this week and just ordered the peach.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Night Care box has sold out. Defo not as quick as they normally go.

And looks like the value sets aren't shifting as quickly as they want them to either given the code that's been handed out for VIP status. No codes for boxes whatsoever either so they moving more towards the shop than what made them popular. I can get most of the products cheaper elsewhere so why would I buy from them when I can save money, hassle and get elsewhere?

Oh memebox, your glory days are passed I fear and its ALL your undoing.


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 15, 2015)

TesterKorea are selling all the Memebox own branded stuff for the same price as Memebox. So now there is no USP for Memebox....


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Was it not today the naked boxes were meant to come out? Not that I'm remotely interested tbh.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Probably about 5pm gmt


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, it just hit midnight in the US-west coast, so probs 12 hours or so.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Naked go up later . The VIP codes are awful. And I will not be buying value sets either now I know that yet do not supply memebox and that the products we were sold with the tints are not the real macoy. So that is innisfree and yet both saying they don't supply and yet saying those products are not for sale to the global market . And about the value box I got . I'm rather anoyed over the dangers


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't know that about yet.... Not great and not happy.


----------



## northtosouth (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm done with meme too. I was thrilled with night care (even at $29) because it contains a HG for me which is hard to get elsewhere... But that is my last purchase from them. I have lucky 13, 14 and two night cares to arrive and then I'm going to focus on enjoying my existing stash


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I didn't know that about yet.... Not great and not happy.


Pm you


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Surely they are reading these boards and beginning to at least get a bit twitchy? Rapidly falling sales, bloggers and you tube promotions well down. Are they deliberately trying to sabotage their own business? Looking objectively at it, it definitely appears that's the case! Seriously, why else would you radically change your business model, annoy your loyal (and people were) customer base and then ignore them, run dodgy if not illegal competitions and sell stuff that's potentially fake? No sane business would do that unless they wanted to fail or there were even bigger issues (Mr Taxman...is that you at the door...I'm just in the toilet...climbing out the window with the gold bullion under my arm lol!).

But in all seriousness, I cannot for the life of me understand their business plan at the moment. It can't be working for them...too many folk on here have said enough and gone elsewhere. We've given them the benefit for so long yet they still disappoint time and time again. Why would they do that? It makes no business sense...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

OK I've the value set voucher plus 5 memepoints I want to get rid of. I'm torn between the Grinif set or the Secret Key one. Which do you think is better? Once I've placed the order, that's me through with memebox. Its unlikely I will be back either - well, not unless they radically change.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe the secret key but both are good sets . I'd compare prices on other sites to see which added up is the better deal.


----------



## northtosouth (Jan 15, 2015)

Lorna will you PM me about the YET stuff too? I have a few masks from meme (and some from koreadepart)...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Lorna..I really don't need any products but just want to get rid of those 5 memepoints and with the discount takes about $15 off the set price which makes it more affordable.

Finally received the Wintercare box and yet another victim of the leaking patting water. Thankfully its not too bad (only a quarter of the bottle leaked and as it was at the side of the main box, its just the product box that got the product). Have emailed a photo but given how they've been ignoring folk recently, I'm not hopefully they'll come back this side of January.

Pony 2 palette also arrived - it's much smaller than I thought it would be but looks ok and something I would use.

Only got one order outstanding...the underwhelming night care box though hoping my Beauteque milk bag arrives soon along with Roseroseshop and TK orders. Also ordered the Peripera Frozen auto liner pencils from ebay after TK sent the wrong ones. Sad I missed the Espoir smurf kit but not paying silly prices on ebay for a lipstick etc...oh well...


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Thanks Lorna..I really don't need any products but just want to get rid of those 5 memepoints and with the discount takes about $15 off the set price which makes it more affordable.
> 
> Finally received the Wintercare box and yet another victim of the leaking patting water. Thankfully its not too bad (only a quarter of the bottle leaked and as it was at the side of the main box, its just the product box that got the product). Have emailed a photo but given how they've been ignoring folk recently, I'm not hopefully they'll come back this side of January.
> 
> ...


I still have 8 points to spend but there's really nothing calling my name. Would like some $23 box...

The only order from them I'm still waiting for is BD #5 - I bought it after seeing the contents and with discounts so I won't be disappointed.

My TK order of the Smurf Kit got cancelled, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they had any to start with or if they just offered sth they didn't have at all.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

@@paulina if they did have the smurf stuff, it was in low quantities. I know it was limited but think it was maybe one or two of each product perhaps.

Going to wait till the naked boxes are released later on today (and if I get a response from them about the patting water). How many memepoints where they averaging for leaked bottles of the water as might hold on then use those as well? Not like there's going to be a mad rush on the value sets from any the regulars lol!


----------



## bubblecakes (Jan 15, 2015)

New value sets have been added. Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 15, 2015)

So the new value sets are less items for a higher price... I cannot understand the logic at all. Have they been loosing money on previous sets or something so had to raise the price?? I doubt it.. I'd like to try Elizavecca products but $48 for 4 items (one being a one-time use)? Um.. no.. Memebox, no.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

They certainly upping the prices . Bit I don't notice any price rises in the Korean store lately so I think it's a global thing . Less products wil sell only if it's a value eg- cheaper .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

you guys who made vip. Try your one time code on the intl value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

wooty woot. I just got the shara shara 2 set - I really like the looks of that one


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol the value is terrible and the rrps are too high imo


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

I just saying...I don't want to blather it on the boards (memespies) but that VIP one time international code for 10% off is really sweet.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Won't use mine but yeah it's good


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

I got my elizavecca set with my VIP code and a few points and paid $7 I'm happily gonna try out this new mask . Oh yes I am for winter . Slowly using the points up .thanks @@biancardi for reminding me about the code


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

There is a theme in the amini box I feel

A lady inner beauty box


----------



## Zaralis (Jan 15, 2015)

None of my INTL codes are working. Why am I even slightly surprised?

Could someone shed a little more light on the Fake YET products? I purchased that set and I'm not comfortable using them if they aren't real!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

Edit: deleted, because of @JaneGeorge 's oh so wise "nudge"


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

@@LisaLeah shhhh


----------



## bubblecakes (Jan 15, 2015)

What is wrong with the YET products? Can someone PM me about it? Thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I just got the Elizavecca set.


thanks for the edit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thanks for the edit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


NP. I actually did it before you mentioned it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@paulina if they did have the smurf stuff, it was in low quantities. I know it was limited but think it was maybe one or two of each product perhaps.
> 
> Going to wait till the naked boxes are released later on today (and if I get a response from them about the patting water). How many memepoints where they averaging for leaked bottles of the water as might hold on then use those as well? Not like there's going to be a mad rush on the value sets from any the regulars lol!


I only ever got 4 points for a leaked product. Apart from Christmas period when I had to wait really long for my points but then they made a mistake and added them twice so I got 8 for each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got my mangchee cream I ordered on the 28th dec


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just saying...I don't want to blather it on the boards (memespies) but that VIP one time international code for 10% off is really sweet.


Yes it is! Thanks for that!


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

Sort of tempted by the Benton set. Think these are the Naked Boxes?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Can't say I'm overly impressed with any of the new sets but am on the mobile as Kirsty watching cbeebies on my iPad so can't see the products clearly. Perhaps when I get the iPad back...

(Think I'm going to get her a refurbed iPad mini for her next Christmas - mine had got more kids apps that mummy ones now!!)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> Sort of tempted by the Benton set. Think these are the Naked Boxes?


no, I don't think these are the naked boxes. Naked boxes aren't all one product line, and are are called naked boxes. They are specifically labeled as value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did get the benton - even though I have 3 essence, one skin, one steam cream and I don't know how many masks - these are my go-to products amd I want to try the lotion for the summertime.


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> no, I don't think these are the naked boxes. Naked boxes aren't all one product line, and are are called naked boxes. They are specifically labeled as value sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


But this is memebox, when do they stick to their own rules? I'm also going to PM you.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Gah, even on the iPad I can't get the descriptions to load. Its just coming up with a blue question mark where the info should be an white screen. Not feeling well today either so can't be bothered checking TesterKorea etc for the products and prices as head is pounding


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

Is there one in particular you want the description for @@Alidolly? The Benton one looks like the entire Snail bee line plus the cleanser. Although, the description doesn't mention the steam cream, it is in the picture so it better be there.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

The value of the Elizavecca set is not as high as Memebox states. That being said, I want the set. Just wish it contained the snail cream instead since I have the water coating cream. Hope it doesn't sell out by the time I make up my mind.


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

The value on the Benton set is higher on memebox too. With shipping I could get it for $75 on RRS, but it still saves $25 without using codes and points buying the value set on memebox.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got the receipe by nature set. Now I wish I got the Benton one instead. I didn't get Benton because I didn't want the cleanser and already have two steam creams, should have bought it anyway. 

Love the value set VIP code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> Is there one in particular you want the description for @@Alidolly? The Benton one looks like the entire Snail bee line plus the cleanser. Although, the description doesn't mention the steam cream, it is in the picture so it better be there.


So sorry, hit the report button instead of quote one (on phone and the drop down was tiny - apologies).

Was going to say there isn't really any set that's tempting me. I've not used any of the Benton products so don't want to get that set in case it reacts badly with my skin. First time I added the Grinif to my basket and applied the VIP code, it took off $10, now its only $4.50 (as I changed my mind at the last second and removed it). Now wishing I'd ordered it at the time and not waited. Oh well, c'est la vie. I've got enough stuff as it is so would just be buying for the sake of it.


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 15, 2015)

VIP code taking 10% off for me as stated. Not knocking my socks off, so I have a feeling I'm missing out on some magic.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Grrr they might have repaired it


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Grrr they might have repaired it


Must of done as increase for me...oh poop. My fault for waiting I suppose..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol took longer to twig than I expected.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol took longer to twig than I expected.


I was thinking it was just a typo on the email since it was only for 1 use, glad I used mine before they changed it. All the other 10% are for several uses why not let us have 10% on more than one value set.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> The value of the Elizavecca set is not as high as Memebox states. That being said, I want the set. Just wish it contained the snail cream instead since I have the water coating cream. Hope it doesn't sell out by the time I make up my mind.


How do you like the water coating cream?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Wee bit off topic but know @janeGeorge loves her Tony Moly bananas - Roseroseshop has 30% off sale on them at the moment. Just had the email through...

Back to moaning about memebox...


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> How do you like the water coating cream?


I like it so far. I alternate between the cream and the banana sleeping pack as a sleeping mask. You do see the cream form droplets on your face if you don't rub it in enough. It has that sticky feeling sleeping pack usually has but goes away in the morning. Just one scoop is enough for my face and neck. I think it is pretty moisturizing since I can put on the sleeping mask instead of a moisturizer in the fall. A plus is that it doesn't leave your skin shiny like snail cream tends to. 

I just noticed Memebox said to rinse it off after 15-20 minutes. Oops. I always just left it on as a sleeping pack. Haha.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks! @@crazysweet

That's good to know.

I will use it as a wash off mask if I have motivation,

And if I am feeling lazy it will stay on and be a sleeping pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ctr64 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi everyone - long time reader but this is my first post!

Saw these with a search for "nakedbox".  At $40 - too expensive for me. 

Fun Ingredients:  http://us.memebox.com/fun-ingredients#.VLgJvPldWT8

Gifts for Friends:  http://us.memebox.com/gifts-for-friends#.VLgKGfldWT8


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

yep, they're adding them as we speak...  Not interested at $40  I'd rather get a value set of benton goodies


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

They are wow huge money even the great thanksgiving boxes wernt that much and there naked unbowed . Who is gonna price it up seperste for value comparison then


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow. Not impressed at all. Guess I am getting the Elizavecca set then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Happy to see the banana making an appearance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 15, 2015)

The "Gifts for friends" is cute, wish it came with that little spongy heart lol. So there's only two new naked boxes?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Well naked boxes were same price as globals before $23.00 so this must be the new superbox/ special limited box prices . Wow memebox going to need to up the products and game for people to buy into $4o each


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

So hard to google the Fun Ingredients items. I just keep getting links for recipes.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> So hard to google the Fun Ingredients items. I just keep getting links for recipes.


Hahha Me too!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Must admit, they are both cute but $40... That's a bit steep if they aren't going to hand out any $5 off boxes. It does seem to be free shipping though so would be $33 per box.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Might get the fun box as I can use those 5 points plus a $3 code and brings it down to $32 which is better. I had been looking at the tony moly hand cream and the wine sleeping pack for a while....hmm. Will I, Won't I? Part of my doesnt want to spend another penny with them but it would mean I'd be at least getting something I had been after anyway.....oh...


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 15, 2015)

I like those Borntree cushions in Nakedbox #2. Anyone knows where to get them?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, Memebox, it really doesn't qualify as free shipping if you raise the price of the box $7 to compensate.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Or seventeen lol


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my word. WHO is in charge of Memebox now? 
The idea that a Nakedbox costing $40 is a good idea is stupid.

Also, one has repeat ( as in stock clearance) products in it. I have every item in the box, I think.

How far can they slide til there's no lower they can go with the boxes?  NO VIP codes for boxes, no value set options on the sanely priced boxes, just to heck with their loyal customers. 

I think I'm cancelling my sole account as soon as I receive the 2 boxes I wish I hadn't ordered and  my Shop order of the new stick eye shadows and the new bright powder shadows 1 day before they gave us a discount on shop stuff.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a bad day at work, I come back and what do I see... useless vip codes and $40 boxes... Can it get worse?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

But I still haven't hit the buy button yet..maybe I'm hoping they are reading the comments and will lower the price of the boxes to $35 with free shipping...with the voucher and points I would get it but..just...can't....hit...buy...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Tbh if ppl buy at these prices they are just encouraging them and it will mean that becomes the standard price


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 15, 2015)

Fun Ingredients seems interesting, but... I'm tired of all the unused stuff that I have to deal with. I sent a 5-pound box of the better stuff I've tried and didn't love to my mom this morning--that's kind of a sign that this isn't working. I would rather have one amazing $40 item than a box of meh.

I want to love Memebox again, but the Nakedboxes don't seem to be the way. The old Nakedboxes had Chosungah22, LJH, Miguhara, etc in them. These ones are not on that level. And they cost a lot more. I'd pay far more than $40 for another Peach &amp; Lily box or a box curated by Kerry from Skin &amp; Tonics, but the Memebox curation seems to be driven so much by the bottom line and not the products that... no. Just no.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm just like why are they buying at this price ,to buy separate it still works out cheaper ,by buying memebox will keep the price, and just think uk and european ladies think of the customs charge yo will get on the box maybe,


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

I love my banana tbh and it is almost empty but the rrp is high on that.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 15, 2015)

Fun Ingredients value break down



Spoiler



MAY SPRINGS Banana &amp; Moringa Awesome Cream ($40) - $33 at link (this looks like their only product)
 
SKINAZ Mozzarella Cheese Cream ($32) - $27 at link
 
TONYMOLY Magic Food Banana Hand Milk ($7) - about this price across the web
 
HOLIKA HOLIKA Wine Therapy Sleeping Mask ($15) - $13 at link (but probably on sale at other online stores for about half as much)
 
ORIGINAL RAW Honey Finger Essence ($26) -  I couldn't find this anywhere (has it been discontinued?)



 
Looks like an appropriate price, but still not one I'm ready to pay. I don't think I'd risk it with one product from what looks like a spanking new brand, one that I can't find anywhere else on the internet, and one similar to a product I already have (the cream). Even if I know the two least expensive products are pretty great. I'd get it if it were $29 with free shipping.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

formul8edphrase said:


> Fun Ingredients value break down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Korean website list it as $22/22,000 won. To be honest, we had $23 boxes that had values even higher than this box. So it's not really that great of a box. 

Edit: Sorry, not directing it at you or anything. Just meant overall the value is comparable to previous $23 box and does not deserve a $40 price tag.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Are they actually on the site now as I can't find them under the boxes tab? (Granted I'm on the mobile and its crap).

Why couldn't they have had them at $23 plus shipping and bundle with express shipping at the cheaper price like they used to do? I think they would have sold much quicker but snail mail only and $40...no chance. They really are getting too greedy.

Memebox - please start listening to your customers before even more depart for other retailers. Bring back;

Bundles with express shipping

$5 off voucher instead of $3 on any box or at least reduce the price of the boxes back to $23.

Or your business WILL suffer even more.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

The zombie in me is disappointed that the Raw Honey Finger Essence does not contain actual raw fingers.  :blink:

OK, just kidding, these two new boxes look like they have a few good products, but at the price, I'll pass.  That BB cushion -- only one shade?  Hello, not everyone is the same color.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail - the roseroseshop has a few zombie products including one that looks suspiciously similar to the spider mask thing they are selling at memebox (that does the weird cracked face thing). Theirs is by Skin1004 (if I remember correctly) and 18,000 won or so.


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

Isn't Original Raw actually Chosungah? 

Okay, I want to ask a question and I'm not trying to start anything dramatic, just looking for an honest answer. Why is everyone so annoyed with the value of memeboxes, but raving about Beauteque? I truly don't get it. The Beauteque milk box was worth almost exactly what it sold for if you buy everything on RRS, even with shipping. So from strictly box value POV, memebox is still worth more. 

Now, if we are talking curation or customer service, that's different. The Beauteque milk box was definitely better curated than anything memebox has put out lately, no doubt about it. As for Beauteque's monthly sub, it's too early for me to judge it. I wasn't impressed with what I saw this month, but it's early still. I won't rule them out yet. If we're talking customer service, sure memebox sucks right now. No doubt about it. 

I'm not paying $40 for a box, but I wouldn't pay that for any random product box. At $40 I want to have items I've chosen. But, if you look at the cost of the items vs. the box price they are still cheaper. Not as much of a discount as it used to be for sure, but you aren't paying the same as the value. 

ETA: I just want to make it clear, I think Memebox is making huge mistakes right now and I'm not as excited as I used to be about them. No fangirl defense here.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

@@blinded well, maybe because of several things

beauteque actually curates boxes, has fast shipping, great CS.

memebox started out at a low price point. beauteque never did. After months of ignoring us, lowering our coupons, destroying the VIP program, memebox comes back, saying "hey, we listened to you" and then gives us boxes that are priced higher and no value sets so we can express ship.

it is a combination of things. I came in when superboxes would run as specials as 10.00 off.

I actually like memebox's value sets. I don't think customers were asking for naked boxes (I could be wrong on that one), but GLOBAL boxes, which seems like they aren't coming back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Not a fan of either atm. Beauteque over sold one of the products in the milk box and I am still waiting for it to ship.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

@@blinded - agree with the beauteque comment. I've bought the milk bag as i liked the products included but also thought they weren't that cheap (especially the 7 product skin ritual one). I think the memebox thing is the fact previous boxes were $23 and contained about 7 products but they've increased the prices but the products have reduced in number (but the brands included) have effectively remained the same so people feel they are getting less for more money.

Would others agree?


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree about the curation, totally. Memebox has definitely had a bunch of half assed boxes lately that have obviously had no effort put into them at all. And they have definitely made mistakes with the VIP program, coupons etc. I still don't trust them enough to blindly order a box. I love the electronic info cards for that exact reason. I can see the contents first. 

I've heard a few mixed comments about Beauteques customer service, but even then I"m sure it doesn't suck as much as memebox. Again, I agree on that point. 

It's the value thing I don't get. For the most part, memebox still has a decent value. Sure, not as good as it used to be. I remember getting boxes for $5 after using a bunch of codes/points etc. but I knew there was no way those days would last. Just seems like we're all so annoyed with memebox for other things (and rightfully so) that the value gets more complaints than it should.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Hate typing on this damned phone!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 15, 2015)

I actually don't think the Naked Box with the Cacao mask in it is a bad value.  And if you use a $3 off coupon, it comes to 37.00 with shipping included, so a few bucks more than a 29.00 dollar box plus shipping and coupon.  I think the cacao mask is about that cost wherever it was that I saw it, maybe TK or BNK. 

Anyway, it's not the Memebox of old, and that SUCKS, but I don't think they're going to go back to that unfortunately.  I just don't get it, their sales had to have dropped SIGNIFICANTLY in the past two months since they buried their head in the sand and made all these changes.  Wouldn't they rather have much higher sales at a lower box price AND keep their customers happy?  A-holes.  :bringiton:


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Wonder if choco mask has a March use by date or if it is new batch?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

ignore


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Assuming the free shipping is snail mail rather than express? I do like the fun box...grrrr...if I get it, that me as I'll have spent my points (so unless they issue a couple for the patting water leak), I won't be buying any more boxes.

Arghhh!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

ignore


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> I agree about the curation, totally. Memebox has definitely had a bunch of half assed boxes lately that have obviously had no effort put into them at all. And they have definitely made mistakes with the VIP program, coupons etc. I still don't trust them enough to blindly order a box. I love the electronic info cards for that exact reason. I can see the contents first.
> 
> I've heard a few mixed comments about Beauteques customer service, but even then I"m sure it doesn't suck as much as memebox. Again, I agree on that point.
> 
> It's the value thing I don't get. For the most part, memebox still has a decent value. Sure, not as good as it used to be. I remember getting boxes for $5 after using a bunch of codes/points etc. but I knew there was no way those days would last. Just seems like we're all so annoyed with memebox for other things (and rightfully so) that the value gets more complaints than it should.


I guess it is because beauteque did not screw over their customer base and listened to them. I am sure people have different responses towards CS in general, but memebox's CS has been erratic and spotty. I mean, we went for weeks without one damn response to anything in August.

I actually like the 7 skin bag - mine is here and yes, it was expensive, but you knew exactly what was in it. when memebox tried to do expensive boxes in the past, you had no idea what was in it.

beauteque is also a very small operation, memebox is not (in terms of money). Yet, beauteque delivers better service and quality than memebox just about every single time.

I still think memebox does certain boxes very well - I was never a huge fan of the naked boxes for some reason. I do like the value sets - I think those have been curated well. I wish memebox would go back to globals, masks and one or two themed boxes a month.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 15, 2015)

@@blinded Yes you are right if you are looking at it from a purely value vs cost point of view, we are still getting a great deal from Memebox. The overall value is there in each box. I think it's partly because we have been treated to some great boxes with high value at low costs which gave us high expectations. Now that the boxes cost twice as much as before, with VIP pricing and $5 off, the ratio of value to cost just isn't there anymore. When you factor in the crappy customer service and how they did away with most of their programs, it devalues the boxes even more even though the retail price tag is high.

Whereas Beauteque is still new and so far provided pretty good customer service despite a lower value vs. cost ratio. You also have to take in consideration they are based in the states instead of Korea, they tend to get items at a higher cost than Memebox can in Korea. That factors in how people perceive the value of their bags too. I have been looking Beauteque's bags just like you waiting to see how they turn out. But overall, their curation is much better and their customer service seems to be more on point. That just adds more "value" to their bags. 

Don't know if this kind of answers your question. Hopefully it does kind of.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't buy Beautuque and I don't think it's a bargain. Memebox increased prices, reduced number of products so at the end they reduced the value for money for us. I think it is possible that their previous offers were way too good to sustain their business or that they can't find enough/quickly enough products at good prices to include in the boxes any more.

If you think of it a lot of people for a box worth 23+6.99 they were paying $15+6.99 ($5 coupon, 3 points from reviews) AND memebox had to give 1 point to a blogger if the purchase was made from an affiliate link. That's a bargain for us but not that much money for memebox.

I knew deep inside that memebox would have to change drastically their boxes, but I didn't want to believe it! The value for money is still good but as the price tag is high, I will buy one only if I want most of the products from the box.


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 15, 2015)

bought the tony moly banana sleeping pact already have holika holika red wine pact, 

why has meme uped the prices of the boxes? Finger crossed meme hasn't cancel my 4.00 mask order yet


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

or they just see how China will purchase their boxes at high prices, so they've decided that if it is good enough for China, it is good enough for the rest of us.

Every change memebox has done has not been with the customer in mind. I understand that they need to make a profit, but people will look to other sites to purchase their items if this trend continues. For me, having beauteque here in the states, means I get my items quickly, not wait 2-3 weeks for it. If the price is going to be the same, I would rather have a well curated box with fast shipping.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Finally succumbed and got the fun ingredients as I did want to try a couple of the products. If they continue with the $40 boxes I won't be back though - especially if they are mystery boxes. At least these 2 you can see what you're getting. Paying $40 for the unknown is a step to far.

I wasn't around when the first naked boxes came out but looking back they seemed to have samples rather than full sized products so even though they were at the $23 price mark, didn't look that great to me.

I'll reserve judgement on beauteque as not received the milk bag yet nor had to deal with their CS yet either. I do think the bag part will get a bit boring though after a while as you can only use so many cosmetic / clutch bags and you are paying for those as part of the package. Think I'd rather have an extra product tbh..or at least the opportunity to take the bag or a product. The products themselves aren't much different from memebox but yes, the curation seems better so am on the fence at the moment. Will see when the bag arrives (and how long it takes to get here etc as no shipping confirmation or tracking number and when I try to log into my account, it says I don't exist - even though I have confirmation of the order?!). Their site is also infuriatingly slow but that's probably my iPad or phone lol!!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

It's the hand cream for the banana.


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish Memebox would make a Neogen value set with the Code9 Gold Black Caviar essence and gold tox tightening set being part of it. I would so buy it in a heart beat, since that's one of the few things I want.  :hehe:


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Only set I will buy is a mangchee set


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 15, 2015)

@@Jane George maybe they should make a Neogen + Mangchee set   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Wonder if choco mask has a March use by date or if it is new batch?


I also was wondering this EXACT thing!

As for Beauteque vs Memebox, I agree that Beauteque is not a good deal.  It's not a bad deal but I get my product faster.  I'm on the fence about their subscription bag (not too thrilled with January's) but when it comes to curation of their non subscription bags, they win hands down.

I may pay the same price for Beauteque as I would for a Memebox but with Beauteque I'm getting solid brands and solid products.  Which depends, of course, on what you're looking for.  Beauteque is never going to have the crazy stuff that Memebox can get and that has been part of the fun of Memebox for a long time.

I agree that a lot of it is expectations.  We expect Memebox to be a certain price.  We expect good coupons.  We expect to WANT to buy the dang box that comes out.

Unfortunately, right now Memebox is taking our expectations and dragging them through the dirt, ripping them into little pieces and scattering them to the four winds.

It's hard to make a decision or be positive when your brain is exploding.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Personally, I havent bought a Memebox since early November and I don't plan to unless something wows me and I can't resist at whatever price it's at.  Or if they introduce a monthly subscription...


----------



## Butterflylion (Jan 15, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Only set I will buy is a mangchee set


 a mangchee set would be fab, just looked again yes it's the banana hand cream sorry wearing my glasses now


----------



## moosie (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> or they just see how China will purchase their boxes at high prices, so they've decided that if it is good enough for China, it is good enough for the rest of us.
> 
> Every change memebox has done has not been with the customer in mind. I understand that they need to make a profit, but people will look to other sites to purchase their items if this trend continues. For me, having beauteque here in the states, means I get my items quickly, not wait 2-3 weeks for it. If the price is going to be the same, I would rather have a well curated box with fast shipping.


CS can make or break my relationship with a company.  I've only had a few problems with Meme orders (ordering since last April), but trying to get resolution on one of those issues was a complete and total hassle, and I felt ignored and dismissed for a long time by Meme's CS.  I have read enough horror stories to know that mine was not an isolated incident; indeed, it seems to be the norm.  I'm also not OK with points being given as compensation for broken or missing items in a box.  I'm not giving up on Meme entirely (yet), as long as I can continue to use points/codes on value sets that come with free shipping.  I'd buy a box again, too, but not at the price point they are releasing them at now. But I am very cautious about ordering these days, a far cry from the "YES CLICK BUY NOW" way I used to be with them.   Every decision they make lately seems to underline how little they care for the customers who built them in the global market.  And if I feel like I'm not a valued customer, I'm happy to go elsewhere.

I'm subbed to Beauteque's monthly bag sub for 3 months.  I agree that there isn't as much of a wow value as I've gotten from Meme in the past, and I do understand why people are choosing to wait and see.  I like having things get here quickly, and I feel like they have lots of room to grow, since they are a fairly new company.  Basically, I'm willing to trade lower value bags at this point to encourage and support a newer company that is competing with Meme.  I won't stay if I'm not happy with bags, and if their CS is poopy, that will factor into my long term purchase plans as well.  For now, I'm optimistic, and willing to give $$ to see how this pans out.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Butterflylion said:


> a mangchee set would be fab, just looked again yes it's the banana hand cream sorry wearing my glasses now


Np. I am in love with the hand cream. In fact, so in love mine has just bit the dust. Bad Jane.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah see, I'm in the UK so beauteque shipping from the us worries me as I'm normally hit but customs charges on anything I ever buy from there. If I get charged for my milk bag then, to me its not a good deal at all (as the letter alone from the Royal Mail that tells me I have a charge to pay cost £12!). I've never been charged customs from Korea (yet anyway). The shipping speed is the same from both - US at least 10 days, Korea the same so no change there but can see why it would be preferable for Americans.

Oh to have stores like skin food / Tony Moly etc in the UK!


----------



## blinded (Jan 15, 2015)

I can definitely see some advantages to Beauteque, I don't want to seem like I'm trashing them because I'm not. And I totally get how other things memebox has done can influence not wanting to buy from them. I'm in the same place. 

It has just seems odd to me to see people say how bad the value on a memebox is, but then rave about how much they love their Beauteque bag. It's not just on Mut, actually it's mostly on fb. I only asked the question here because I know I'll get well thought out and explained answers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I was talking just a cost vs value, I think it's obvious as far as other qualities go memebox is in dead last. 

ETA: I think instead of jumping to another sub box, I'm in the group that will order from the online stores instead. Now that I have a general idea of what I want or need, I'm less interested in the sub box idea overall. I'd want it to be a "wow" type of box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> Isn't Original Raw actually Chosungah?
> 
> Okay, I want to ask a question and I'm not trying to start anything dramatic, just looking for an honest answer. Why is everyone so annoyed with the value of memeboxes, but raving about Beauteque? I truly don't get it. The Beauteque milk box was worth almost exactly what it sold for if you buy everything on RRS, even with shipping. So from strictly box value POV, memebox is still worth more.
> 
> ...


Yes, Original Raw is Chosungah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love some of the Original Raw products. ( Blue Jam!!!) 

I know this is the Memebox forum and I will tie this into Memebox, but I want to reply to your concerns and questions about Beateque as one of their first customers, and as a long- time repeat customer who spent a heck of a lot of money with them..

I was a customer of Beauteque's from their first BB bag. It was actually my intro to K- cosmetics.

For that alone, I am grateful. Memebox was confusing as to what to buy for a newbie, at least back then. ( 30+ boxes for sale and often, the sold out boxes still up for weeks).

Other than that, Beauteque is NOT the great bargain or a shop full of " fun people" that some people are now trying to claim. *They treated me extremely rudely over  THEIR mistake in one of my bags.* *They never apologized, and I truly don't think the 2 older family members involved care what customers think or how they are treated. This IS based upon my history with a problem of them sending me the wrong items, then demanding that I send their mistake back ASAP at my cost before they would send out the right products I was missing. Not great CS at all*

*.* And I had another bag with items missing, and when I wrote about it, they listed all the items that were supposed to be in the bag along with the retail values they thought were correct, questioned if I had the other items in the bag, then never replaced my missing item ( it was one of the major items in the bag package).* I felt like they were saying " OK, you got this and this and that, so you got your money's worth anyway. Not worth helping you".*

I might buy one single bag or box from them if I pretty much know what's in it, but no more fake tangle tease brushes and the like for me. 

Some of their bags have been full of products they've never sold nor advertised on their retail site. As in, they bought the items at an off- brand wholesale warehouse and showed photos of the one or two very small name brand items only. ( a lip gloss, a hand cream).

Also, Beauteque has been around for almost a year, but bloggers are now jumping all over it to say how great it is. I hope those who are new to Beauteque will be honest in their reviews and also see how problems/ legitimate complaints are handled. Although- bloggers might get much better CS than non- bloggers do when problems do occur. 

*The hurt can be really unexpected when you have felt that you were a valued customer who had spent hundreds of dollars, if not $1000 or more, not that I counted, with them from their beginnings.*

At least with* Memebox*, we KNOW from everything posted here and elsewhere and from our own experiences  what risks we are taking when buying a $30-$35 mystery box and what level of CS we can expect, which can also be zero.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 15, 2015)

blinded said:


> I can definitely see some advantages to Beauteque, I don't want to seem like I'm trashing them because I'm not. And I totally get how other things memebox has done can influence not wanting to buy from them. I'm in the same place.
> 
> It has just seems odd to me to see people say how bad the value on a memebox is, but then rave about how much they love their Beauteque bag. It's not just on Mut, actually it's mostly on fb. I only asked the question here because I know I'll get well thought out and explained answers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I was talking just a cost vs value, I think it's obvious as far as other qualities go memebox is in dead last.
> 
> *ETA: I think instead of jumping to another sub box, I'm in the group that will order from the online stores instead. Now that I have a general idea of what I want or need, I'm less interested in the sub box idea overall. I'd want it to be a "wow" type of box. *


Your last sentence is my plan WHEN I need skin care again. I will pay more, but I know there are some Korean sites ( in Korea)  with very good CS.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ah see, I'm in the UK so beauteque shipping from the us worries me as I'm normally hit but customs charges on anything I ever buy from there. If I get charged for my milk bag then, to me its not a good deal at all (as the letter alone from the Royal Mail that tells me I have a charge to pay cost £12!). I've never been charged customs from Korea (yet anyway). The shipping speed is the same from both - US at least 10 days, Korea the same so no change there but can see why it would be preferable for Americans.
> 
> Oh to have stores like skin food / Tony Moly etc in the UK!


my 3 bags have been fine ,let me check the envelopes,

all labelled gift and $10 and $15

and 2 bags shipped friday and were in my hand monday afternoon ,standard by royal mail the other took  5 days  by royal mail,hope that helps,


----------



## starry101 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think a lot of popular Memebox bloggers got the Beauteque bags for free so I think that influences their perceptions a bit. The Jan bag isn't that great and it's a very random selection of products. I had a few problems with them, like substituting an item with a lower quality one and removing products from their boxes which would have been a factory sealed box. When I posted about this on the beauteque thread, it was mostly dismissed with a "its not an issue" response because Beauteque is so awesome attitude. Oh well.

I'll stick with Memebox for now, but mostly because I have some reviews to still do and I could use the points to get some things before I'm totally done with them. I don't like this new direction with the box pricing, especially once you add the exchange rate. The new naked boxes are almost $50 CDN each, I feel like I can spend that money on things I really want.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 15, 2015)

I think that Beauteque is a great choice and value for a lot of people--but it isn't really my style. I look at each kbeauty box or bag as a chance at getting an HG product that I probably wouldn't be able to find on my own, no matter how hard I try--and I want my curators to be able to pick the products that they think deserve a chance at the top spot. Beauteque bag products seem solid, but not dazzling to me--I value flashes of brilliance and new things/brands more than 100% usability and recognizable brands. Value, in my opinion, is all about the quality of the products and what they bring to my routine that I didn't have before--I've kind of thrown aside the price issue over time.

I really want to see people who are passionate about kbeauty and who have tried a lot of products curating boxes--I keep coming back to the Peach &amp; Lily box, thinking about how many winners it had; that wasn't an accident, it was made by people who really really know their stuff. The 3B bag is looking outstanding this month and I don't think that's a result of just seeing what's in stock and thinking about the bottom line--those products were clearly selected after a lot of testing. Memebox just seems so haphazard and thrown together in comparison--sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but I'm never really convinced that the great boxes are great due to kbeauty knowledge and product testing, but rather because even a stopped clock is right twice per day.

That said, I'm still here because of products like the one in Global 18:



Spoiler



Dermalift, which is basically skincare witchcraft in an unassuming tube. It's like Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack x 10.


I wouldn't have even swatched that if I wasn't reviewing the box, let alone add it to my cart, but WOW. WOW. WOWOWOWOWOW. I want more of that WOW in my boxes. hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Lots of beauteque bags going out to youtubers and bloggers for sure atm.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta admit I dislike the moist mist by Tony moly. Really irregular spray which is reminscient of a water pistol in some areas of the spray. Yuck. Cute packaging though


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, I'll toss my two cents' worth in here.  I think the Memeboxes are still a good value for what you receive.  However, in the last month or so I have lost interest in the company because of several things:  loss of real VIP perks, lack of useful coupons, and the way they mishandled and continue to mishandle the Golden Ticket contest fiasco.  I've never received anything free from them despite being a blogger and don't care, because whenever I've posted about Memebox on my blog there is basically zero interest.

I signed up for a 3-month sub of Beauteque and will see how it goes.  I just received my first sub bag today and think it's OK-to-good but certainly not great.  I already had a customer service issue with one of the products and it's been resolved, so that's good.  The only other bag I've bought from them is the Milk Bag, which I like a lot.  Will see how the sub goes in the next two months; if those bags don't have at least some "wow" factor I'll probably drop it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Finally succumbed and got the fun ingredients as I did want to try a couple of the products. If they continue with the $40 boxes I won't be back though - especially if they are mystery boxes. At least these 2 you can see what you're getting. Paying $40 for the unknown is a step to far.
> 
> I wasn't around when the first naked boxes came out but looking back they seemed to have samples rather than full sized products so even though they were at the $23 price mark, didn't look that great to me.
> 
> I'll reserve judgement on beauteque as not received the milk bag yet nor had to deal with their CS yet either. I do think the bag part will get a bit boring though after a while as you can only use so many cosmetic / clutch bags and you are paying for those as part of the package. Think I'd rather have an extra product tbh..or at least the opportunity to take the bag or a product. The products themselves aren't much different from memebox but yes, the curation seems better so am on the fence at the moment. Will see when the bag arrives (and how long it takes to get here etc as no shipping confirmation or tracking number and when I try to log into my account, it says I don't exist - even though I have confirmation of the order?!). Their site is also infuriatingly slow but that's probably my iPad or phone lol!!


the bag isn't part of the value of the monthly bags. It is like ipsy - you just get a bag.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks Lorna, hopefully it'll sneak past unnoticed then (been burned before buying books which should be exempt but received a letter saying I'd to pay £63 of which £12 was the letter sent!).

Just checked beauteque bag ordered on the 8th with no update since then and no way to check (as I can't log in as wont accept my email address saying I'm not registered). Will give it till the end of jan then email them..

Thing is, I love the pink boxes. It was so fun at the beginning as it was different and a lot cheaper than UK brands - 7 products for £18 / £20 seemed really good value. Now I know a wee bit more about the brands and am a bit more clued up (and stocked up), I'm a lot more picky. For those new to memebox its still a good package - cheaper than store prices. Its only when you have to deal with CS that things go downhill and the perception changes somewhat. I don't like management decisions or the way they run the business and think the CS need to go on a basic course on customer care! I think they can improve but only time will tell if they want to...


----------



## Fae (Jan 15, 2015)

I bought the milk bag, which I like! I bought a 3 month sub to test it out! January was quite meh for me personally! I am not sure I will keep this sub! ^^

(I think reviews are often more positive, when you get the stuff for free! I noticed that when I was reviewing the product I won through the sampling event! ^^)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the bag isn't part of the value of the monthly bags. It is like ipsy - you just get a bag.


They will have had to purchase the bags from somewhere to include in the package, so one way or other you will be paying for it surely?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

I paid for my monthly bag and when I get it, it will be reviewed honestly. I have only received 2 things from Beauteque for a review - a mineral powder and the milk bag - I evaluate them and research it.

I have never had an issue with their CS, and I was purchasing from them before they even knew I was a blogger.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> They will have had to purchase the bags from somewhere to include in the package, so one way or other you will be paying for it surely?


Bags are really cheap to get. It is their "thing". Just like memebox has those pink boxes and sometimes different decorated boxes. Do I care about the big pink box? No. But that is what my stuff comes in. Beauteque uses the bag instead of a pink box.

It is an extra and you can't put a value on it. To want a "choice" to pick another product instead of a bag, there goes their overhead and profit margin


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@MemeJunkie you are back from the dead!! I emailed you a couple of times, but I thought you might be so buried in work.... Good to see you!I wonder where @@cfisher is at?


I have been insanely busy but I'm happy the business is growing by leaps and bounds!!! Have you purchased any of the recent boxes from the last week or so? I missed Night Care which was the one I really wanted looking at it now. Oh well, it's not like I don't have enough skincare items for the next year, plus some. 


tiedyedlifestyle said:


> @@MemeJunkie the insulin is insanely expensive.  I'm thankful I met the people on that forum though, now I know my cat has a chance to go into remission and probably won't even need the insulin that long!  The hardest part has been learning to test her blood before every injection.  But yes, she is my baby, so I will do everything I have to do to take care of her.


I remember thinking how strange it was that someone would give their cat an injection every day that cost a bloody fortune but now that I'm older and have three rescues I can't imagine anything happening to....I get it. These little loves are my kids I couldn't have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Off to catch up on all the happy talk about new boxes. lol


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2015)

@@MemeJunkie I did get the Night Care box, that was the only box release that interested me. I also picked up some value sets as well...

Check your email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you got your box from me okay!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi! I'm new to makeuptalk. I purchased a few Memeboxes in the past couple months and feel I got into the Memebox craze a little too late...


----------



## squoosh (Jan 15, 2015)

@@TheSilverNail @@Alidolly @tidyedlifestyle @@juless231 - Gwen in CS totally came through for me today on the $100 ticket.  I had sort of given up but emailed again after messages from the silver nail and alidolly.   I want to thank you guys because I was going to blow it off and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 15, 2015)

@@squoosh glad to hear it!!

@ I totally thought those were cleansers, didn't really look just assumed.  Whoops! Haha


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 15, 2015)

@@squoosh, I'm so happy for you!  Have fun &amp; get yourself some indulgences.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## squoosh (Jan 15, 2015)

@  The dermalift cream is an LG brand.  So it's totally solid.  *Same parent company as O Hui and Su:m37, belif, etc. -but you probably know that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 15, 2015)

@ I only swatched mine for the blog and fell in love with it, too! Haha! Wasn't expecting that because the packaging is so unassuming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 15, 2015)

squoosh said:


> @ The dermalift cream is an LG brand. So it's totally solid. *Same parent company as O Hui and Su:m37, belif, etc. -but you probably know that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I only found out when I looked at the website, actually! My first response was


Spoiler



"ha, good luck lifting anything on this body, you sad drugstore body lotion." lol In fact, it lifted my face moisture levels very well! I bought four more tubes already! hahahah


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @ I only swatched mine for the blog and fell in love with it, too! Haha! Wasn't expecting that because the packaging is so unassuming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Seriously! And it said free sample on the back and I was just like...really. Aaaand then I paid for more of said free samples haha.


----------



## catyz (Jan 15, 2015)

finally got my missing eye shadow and winter mask box, but like most people, patting water leaked. My interest and faith in memebox has decreased so much that I don't even want to send in an email about the leak to get some points back. 

finally used my 12 pts on the fun ingredient box and now I feel like I can move on. Been buying more from roserose and looking at beauteque and 3b.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm actually quite excited to move away from memebox and discover what other sites have to offer!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 15, 2015)

The Naked boxes are sold out. Must not have had that many.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

@@squoosh result!! So happy for you. Have fun spending  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The Naked boxes are sold out. Must not have had that many.


They've restocked both boxes and there is at least 100 of the for friends one (didn't check the other one as already purchased that one).

Would consider the friends one if they gave me some points for the patting water but not at $40.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah I ordered on the first. It is because of a hand cream being oos. Tbh they shouldn't have offered the option if they didn't have it.

I ordered on first and I am in same boat.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 16, 2015)

@@Jane I chose the other cream not the Secret Key one. So it seems that they may have run out of even more products.

No matter what, I think we should have been informed about the delay and it'd be nice to hear from them after trying to contact them a few times and not receiving any updates for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2015)

Personally, I don't see the appeal of Beauteque and 3B, but I might buy a Peach &amp; Lily box if they offer another one in the future. I don't care about bad CS as long as I get what I pay for, and right now even with all the issues, Memebox is still the best value for my money. I also like the brands featured in Memebox way more: most of the products in 3B and Beauteque are mass-market that I can get anywhere, while Memeboxes often include brands that I can't get anywhere else, except maybe through Avecko. I'm a sucker for exclusivity.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh that doesn't bode well for my order of the 8th then...I had already noticed they'd changed one of the products (think it was the hand cream) from what they'd first advertised but wasn't too bothered. I will be bothered if they don't keep me informed of the shipping as I can't check the status online and it'll be my last bag.

Not heard back from memebox about the patting water. Will leave it a few days then chase again (to keep it related to memebox lol!)


----------



## starry101 (Jan 16, 2015)

Customer Appreciation Week

http://us.memebox.com/bix-box-party-2015


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Customer Appreciation Week
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/bix-box-party-2015


Just seen this being spammed all over . I still don't think they get it do they.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh, the irony. In other words are profits are suffering.. We want more money


----------



## OiiO (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll get another Snow White box if they restock it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And maybe Next Best Thing in Skincare, that I passed on and then regretted it.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think if they want a real customer appreciation week, they could spend the week actually replying to CS issues.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Oh, the irony. In other words are profits are suffering.. We want more money


Biggest part of restocks and boxes of 2015 .

Wow doesn't bode well for 2 weeks into the year .

I'm still waiting for global 19 to be sold separate I need to buy for my friend.

To be honest it has to be a real flippin good box for me to buy 2 boxes + of and products I am using already . I'm not going to buy restocks for one product no more as I either have back up or sourced cheaper elsewhere .

I'd rather they keep global numbered box . Mask box pore care boxes and did a monthly limited edition box full of wow products and fullsize and samples for a well curated box if pay $29 if it was like that .

Also will these new and restocked boxes also be higher priced now .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

If they are at the higher price they can sing for it. No way would I be paying more for boxes already advertised previously for $23. I'm also guessing they'll have like 5 boxes of each so it'll look like lots of people have bought them when they sell out quickly. The only box I think I missed (repeatedly) is the next best thing in skincare. The rest, I can live without...though the Faceshop one is cute..


----------



## catyz (Jan 16, 2015)

I hope for their sake that they won't increase the prices for the old boxes because that will just be the final straw for a lot more people.

I actually found that email funny after all we've talked about lately. I'm curious to see how well the 'event' will actually out.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Only want wine and cheese


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

What's the bet the "sale box" is CPM2 lol!!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 16, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> The Korean website list it as $22/22,000 won. To be honest, we had $23 boxes that had values even higher than this box. So it's not really that great of a box.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, not directing it at you or anything. Just meant overall the value is comparable to previous $23 box and does not deserve a $40 price tag.


No worries, I didn't take it personally.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I misspoke -- I didn't mean it was a good value box, but rather than Memebox weren't inflating the prices of the products too much on their info card.

This major restock promotion...I'm not holding my breath or staying up late for it. I'd love to get some of those boxes (Jeju, for example), but since I know what's in them I can just purchase the products I want directly on a site that has better shipping charges, especially if there's no value sets for faster shipping.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

@@Jane George have you seen this this ,omg it must be spreading this lady garden care ,but this is for the face, wonders if it will be like when they tested viagra live on the show with older couples, etc,

lol, http://www.itv.com/thismorning/style-beauty/want-to-test-out-a-vagina-facial


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 16, 2015)

Is there a typical time that Memebox post new boxes? If you can give me that as GMT, even better!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 16, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> Is there a typical time that Memebox post new boxes? If you can give me that as GMT, even better!


it varies now.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> Is there a typical time that Memebox post new boxes? If you can give me that as GMT, even better!


it varies lately after 6pm , but the odd morning one,


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

I've been mentally going through all the box releases for the past several months. I, like probably most of you, have already bought restocks of boxes I really like.

The only newer restocked boxes I would seriously consider would be* Banila Co*. and *Wine and Cheese* ( because I bought so many wine K products when I didn't get my Innisfree wine item in my box). 
I DO love the Dear by Emprani bounce cheese and the Mangchee items are wonderful too. 

Anyone notice how the shop has the Holika Holika wine sleeping packs now?  At the time of the W/C problems, I said they should replace the Innisfree gel with a Holika Holika wine sleeping pack. I LOVE mine.

If Memebox really plans to go back and offer some of the first Global boxes that were pictured in the email ( just got a glimpse before I deleted the email, then I'd have to Google reviews to find out what's in the boxes. 

I also have a question about whether the products are restocked or old stock, because I don't want expired or expiring soon products. Waste of money.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol you are a bad girl Lorna. Reminds me I saw an ad for a lady garden wash a few days ago on TV... Nearly choked with laughter...

Seriously just leave the area alone and if you have issues see a gp


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> What's the bet the "sale box" is CPM2 lol!!!


I think that's a totally safe bet. I laughed when I read that they are planning " Sale boxes", thinking " Yeah, old CPM2 strikes again".

I WOULD buy another Coffee Break With Dani box, but that's the one they never restock, LOL.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Thing is, takes ages going back through all the boxes to find out what was in them and I'm not sure I can be bothered lol!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Thing is, takes ages going back through all the boxes to find out what was in them and I'm not sure I can be bothered lol!


the thing is ,id love another global 2 and 3,got then in 5 minutes with the very first restock back in march, and i worship some of those earlier boxes ,and the products, as last year went on  i found that certain boxes like wine and cheese and cooling box from the summer were worthy of 2nd or 3rd or even 4 box buying, the same with luckybox1,its a thing of the boxes that really meant buy me again stuck in my mind, id buy a pore care 1 and 3 in an instant for my son,or hair and body 1 for the cherry blossom treatment alone, 

but then you think unless you need the whole box i can get the product else where cheaper ,quicker, and samples as well. it really needs to wow me to buy sale or not ,points or not,


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

@@lorna - exactly, there are products in some boxes that I'd love, but I don't want the rest of the items. Its trying to work out which box has the most products I'd like...and that takes time. I've ask OH to print the box list and aiming to go through them and highlight the ones I've purchased already (a lot!) and the ones I really, really want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

I won't get cooling as I just got the sleeping pack free with points


----------



## flushblush (Jan 16, 2015)

I briefly considered trying for the Rose Box (the one that keeps getting away), but you know what? I only want two products in it, the toner and the hand cream, and I can get those from Korea Depart for cheap. And I can be reasonably certain they'll be fresh! The sleeping pack and sunscreen look nice, but I have enough backups of those types of items to last me another year or two.


----------



## blinded (Jan 16, 2015)

There are very few boxes I'd want in a restock, and since they are old boxes I'm pretty sure it won't happen. Some boxes have a couple of items I'd like to try, but I don't want the rest. If swapping or selling was easier in Canada I might consider them, shipping is just so pricey that it's hard to get rid of things. I'm almost at the point that I'd rather spend the same amount of money and just get the items I want and not have extra things hanging around. But, if skincare or either snail box restock I'm all over those.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Am I weird for actually liking the Blue color box!? Seriously, love the blue lipstick - so cool! If that's $15 then its mine ok!

(Dont like the other color boxes...just the blue one!)


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 16, 2015)

Luckybox #5 is appealing because it's probably the only way I will get an LJH product for under $30.

I had some serious sticker shock when I saw the Nakedboxes. I kept thinking about how much product I could get that I actually felt I needed to try from TesterKorea.

I think my cooling on Memebox isn't entirely their fault though. There were just too many boxes released in October that I 'needed', plus I feel like at the beginning of the year I always have more expenses to worry about, more resolutions about saving I want to keep. Not to mention the Canadian dollar is poop right now.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 16, 2015)

Both Luckybox 5 and 7 are very solid boxes, despite most people having most of the items now. Ngl when I searched up LB5 I saw a pic of the box and thought the V7 eye serum was the Nuganic Customize Sunblock and immediately decided to buy three or more boxes but then I was really disappointed. Lol.

At least for those of us who feel like we've had our fill of restocks, it means the market will be replenished with some select items that we might want to try or get a backup of. I've got my eye on grabbing some illi Cleaning Oil/Foam sample sets. 

Also, looking at past Luckyboxes -- does anyone else remember how #1 and #3 had _nine items__?!_ Ah, the good ol' days.


----------



## Fae (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd love to grab a restock of lucky box 5! ^^ I really want to try the tea tree essence! ^^


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, there are a few older boxes I'd like IF they will be offered at the price they were before, not jacked up another $10 or so.  I would also like to be able to bundle boxes and get express shipping at the standard shipping price.  This time of year, standard shipping of 3 weeks doesn't cut it -- I think some of my items have been frozen and thawed, maybe over and over.  No wonder stuff leaks.

Also, if they only restock at 3 in the morning my time, as they did for the last few restocks, forget it.  I don't need any Memebox that badly.

I sound picky, don't I?  I am.  It's my money and they are a business, not my buddy.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 16, 2015)

There are only a few restocks I'd be interested in as well, but one is the Chocolate one which seems impossible to grab! Plus I have a TesterKorea order I'm waiting for.. I don't really NEED much more, right?? At least I'm telling myself that. I got into Memebox late so only have about two of everything.. two toners, two creams, etc. In my dreams I have stockpiles of stuff, since the thought of running out is scary! I can't go back to anything else!!
Also, I just received my Boxing Day 3 box and I loooooove it so much. I got the lipstick color I wanted and it is so nice!! It was my last thing on order from Memebox though, so it was happiness and sadness all bundled up together.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

@juless231lol I'm on the other end of the spectrum... Way too much


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Is the Fun Naked box really worth $40? I am unsure and really value input


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Spoiler up for the daily box if anyone can be bothered - have shoved on spoiler thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

@@nelliebelle1197 it really depends on where u are on the Korean beauty journey. If you've just started out then they are nice boxes. Find a $3 code and use that.

If however you've quite a few products then they might not be exactly what you need or want.

Price wise, you are getting OK value for money - though memebox is known to over exaggerate prices quoted. For the higher end products (where they've quoted $40, knock $10 off their price and its nearer what the actual cost would be). So, in general you'll get a good deal even though its $40.

A lot of us on here though have product overload and were here when the $23 boxes with $5 vouchers off were about so think the prices have increased but not the products included.

Hope that helps


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@nelliebelle1197 it really depends on where u are on the Korean beauty journey. If you've just started out then they are nice boxes. Find a $3 code and use that.
> 
> If however you've quite a few products then they might not be exactly what you need or want.
> 
> ...


 I have been ordering these boxes pretty much since the beginning.  but I have not been posting here much anymore. I have usually stuck to one or two boxes a month. I was just wondering if these specific products were any good. I actually don't have any of them - I a different cheese cream, for example.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 16, 2015)

New box: Moisturize, Moisturize, Moisturize! I could go for this, but I hate registered mail shipping and the thought of spending $47 on one box with no points, no discounts...not without an info card, given the shaky curation, honestly.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

I won't need moisturiser until 2020 or until edward turns 18. Probably the second.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 16, 2015)

Damn it! I am a sucker for moisturizers no matter how much I have. Too bad I already spent my points on the Elizavecca set tomorrow and the Canadian dollar is so low  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I will wait till the info card to see if it's worth the investment.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

Reading the description it sounds like a cream a serum and essence a mask and prob a sunblock 5 items . I can't see it being all face creams sadly . Maybe a waterball cream


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks like an affiliate code tbh other than the free ship tbh


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Looks like an affiliate code tbh other than the free ship tbh


 I found it on retailmenot. I thought they didn't allow affiliate codes! I will get a mod to delete. Sorry guys!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

There's gonna be a soothing Sista palette according to instagram


----------



## starry101 (Jan 16, 2015)

nelliebelle1197 said:


> I found it on retailmenot. I thought they didn't allow affiliate codes! I will get a mod to delete. Sorry guys!


Affiliates get $3 off codes that are unique but I don't think they pay commission just for people using them. I think you still have to use an affiliate link for the purchase.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Affiliates get $3 off codes that are unique but I don't think they pay commission just for people using the,. I think you still have to use an affiliate link for the purchase.


Correct


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, it works. I ordered the naked fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for $37US total! I asked Jexie to investigate. I don't want to share some random person's code but I don't want you guys to miss out out around $10 off!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

Can I just ask .

Am I the only one the past week and half think the emails for the new boxes looks poor and shocking . As a company your supposed to introduce a box a little info etc now memebox can't be even assed to do that and even up the price of a box as well . Memebox it's not good for bringing you sales or customers by just plonking a picture for the new box in an email and naff all else . Sorry not gonna happen . Such poor service . You need customers to buy the boxes at least do the basics and do a basic description at the very least .


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Can I just ask .
> 
> Am I the only one the past week and half think the emails for the new boxes looks poor and shocking . As a company your supposed to introduce a box a little info etc now memebox can't be even assed to do that and even up the price of a box as well . Memebox it's not good for bringing you sales or customers by just plonking a picture for the new box in an email and naff all else . Sorry not gonna happen . Such poor service . You need customers to buy the boxes at least do the basics and do a basic description at the very least .


I haven't even been GETTING emails half the time- totally random. I used to get too many; now I never even know what is going on unless I check over here. And they are not going to spam.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

I will be hovering to buy Luckybox #5.  

Other than that...  Most boxes usually only have one or two items that I really want and I've learned I can just buy those from Korean online retailers.


----------



## blinded (Jan 16, 2015)

That code is just a regular $3 off code, no free shipping.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, just sat for the last hour going through the shipping list and checking each box I don't have and think I've narrowed it down to about 11 restocks (depending on how far back they go as its goes back to June!). Recent ones though, 2 or 3 max.

New box..nope, got enough moisturisers to bath in so no thanks...and defo not without a full listing first.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 16, 2015)

ignore


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

Guilt time: I used a $3.00 off code on the Fun Box when I realized that made it cost only $1.00 more than another box of mystery moisturizers ( and possibly other things- you know Memebox curation).

I was really put off by the thought of a hand cream smelling as strongly of bananas as the peach hand cream does of peaches, but maybe it won't. 
The cheese cream and the Original Raw honey pack ( along with another Holika Holika wine sleeping pack which I LOVE) were calling my name loudly.. Sometimes, it's funny how it takes a day or two for a box to grow on you... All I could see was that plastic banana until today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kati Namsinh (Jan 16, 2015)

DId you guys see the 20% code above $65 for the USAshop email? Looks like they're trying to clear house again..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

To me it smells of banana custard


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 16, 2015)

Jane George said:


> There's gonna be a soothing Sista palette according to instagram


Link, please?  Glutton for punishment that I am.  (I did like the Soothing Sista collab box.)


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

BTW, I ordered the creamy stick shadows and the new pastel powder " I'm Shadow" set, and they arrived in 3 days. I love the colors of both, but the cream stick shadows are so close in color ( except lightest and darkest of course) that they would not work well  layered to create a multi-tonal eye. I wasn't looking for that, so they will be fine for me, but wanted to give my impressions.

The new light bright eye shadows look very different in person- not as bright, very wearable with the neutral shades for some punch. ( Remember- spring's coming, and these are definitely a group of spring- toned shadows).


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Spoiler pic from instagram on this he spoiler thread

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-101?do=findComment&amp;comment=2367647


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

Jane George said:


> To me it smells of banana custard


I've never eaten banana custard.. Would that be similar or the same as banana pudding in the US? I LOVE banana pudding.. Now I want some.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

Similar scents yes


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 16, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Similar scents yes


Thank you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I thought so, but wasn't sure. I wonder what my friends will think when I pull a plastic banana out of my purse? We all use visible hand sanitizers and hand moisturizers at times when we're out together. A honking yellow plastic banana full of hand cream will be a new one-  Ha ha.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

blinded said:


> That code is just a regular $3 off code, no free shipping.


I got free shipping with it. I promise.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 16, 2015)

It's a fair size banana to pull out too. Although atm my hand cream is a blue penguin so I can't comment.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Order Status: Processing -Reorder | Print Order


Order Date: January 16, 2015
  Product Name Price Quantity Origin Status Subtotal Subtotal $40.00 Memepoints used $0.00 Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00 Discount (QFA1XE) -$3.00 *Grand Total* *$37.00* 


NAKEDBOX
Fun Ingredients $40.00 1 Korea Ordered $40.00


----------



## biancardi (Jan 16, 2015)

nelliebelle1197 said:


> Order Status: Processing -Reorder | Print Order
> 
> Order Date: January 16, 2015
> 
> ...


the naked boxes already had free shipping, so that is why you received free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 16, 2015)

The box has free shipping anyway so you won't be charged it's only a$3offblogger code


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 16, 2015)

If anyone wants a VIP code for the weekend sale in usa shop (20% off over 65$) message me.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> If anyone wants a VIP code for the weekend sale in usa shop (20% off over 65$) message me.


Were there different VIP codes sent out this month?!  Because I didn't get that one...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2015)

Drat. Very sad I unwittingly used a blogger code - I only like to do that if I at least know of the person. I will take consolation in my box though.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 16, 2015)

nelliebelle1197 said:


> Drat. Very sad I unwittingly used a blogger code - I only like to do that if I at least know of the person. I will take consolation in my box though.


No worries!  The blogger only gets credit if you use their link.  The codes don't count for anything except money off for the customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm the same as you, I like to use links of people I know, too!

Also, I just saw Soothing Sista on the Meme Facebook page.  She is so gorgeous!!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 17, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Also, I just saw Soothing Sista on the Meme Facebook page.  She is so gorgeous!!


She is! I'm following her IG and she has this very cool vibe all the time. :3

I wonder what her collab will bring (I know they are eyeshadows but what new colors can inspire us?). Maybe some cool blues, nudes and deep purples would totally suit her style.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 17, 2015)

I liked the soothing sista box and I like the way she talks about her collaboration. I am curious to see what she is going to bring but I don't see myself buying any eyeshadows. I have enough and I can't see what new she can really bring.

The restock is interesting but from all these boxes I don't think I want to buy any. The luckybox 5 and 7 look line nice boxes. Let's see how much memebox appreciates us! Hopefully they will restock more than 5 boxes of each box! And in different times during the day! Usually I still sleep when they release the restocks...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 17, 2015)

So, for the "magical" restocks (first of all, I'm wondering what's magical about them, but hey), what are some boxes you'd highly recommend and what are some you'd say to avoid?  I know there's no guarantee which ones will be restocked other that the ones they previewed in the ad for the event, and I'll probably miss out on good ones, but I can hope.  Also hoping for old prices and being able to bundle for shipping cost reductions.

I recommend:

Chocolate Mania #45

While You Were Sleeping #76

My Honey Box #53

Brighten &amp; Correct #73

I would NOT recommend:

Makeup Edition 2 #64

[SIZE=12pt]Cleopatra #74[/SIZE]


----------



## sam356 (Jan 17, 2015)

I purchased only a couple of memeboxes over the past 2 months. I actually bought more value sets than memboxes.

I enjoyed Dirty gal and Apple Mojito. I'll recommend My Mask Box #38 (It has a nice assortment of sheet masks, a clay mask and two sleeping packs). I can't wait to pick it up from the post office.

Avoid F/W natural makeup because there's nothing natural about it haha. I did end up using some of the products from that box.

Thanks for the recommendation. I'm still new to memebox, so I'm hoping to pick up Chocolate Mania/Cocoa Cosmetics, My Honey Box and  maybe Lucky Box #5.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2015)

Recommended: From Jeju, Citrus Care, Step By Step Skincare, Pumpkin Pie, Garden of Eden, Hot &amp; Cool Cosmetics, Green Food (if you love herbals - don't get this if you want broccoli), Tea Tree, WTF, SkinCare Elixir, Foot Therapy, Cafe Box, Just Gellin', Very Berry, Free From Oil &amp; Trouble 4, Whole Grain 2, Earth &amp; Sea, Scrub box 1, Tea Cosmetics, Superfood, Fermented 2, Cooling Care, Bubble Pop,  Aloe Vera, Oriental Medicines, Whole Grains 1, Milk, both honey boxes, either chocolate box, all about eyes, any mask box except miracle masks

Avoid:  Any of the OMG boxes,  All MCWL except the first one, My Dessert Box, Vitamin Care, At Home, Hair &amp; Body Edition 3,  Floral Scent box, My Sweet Shop Scentbox, Petit Treasures, Office Essentials, Green Tea Superbox (the price point isn't there - if it was cheaper, it is a good box),  herbal cosmetics (unless you really want a rose scented vagina perfume), princess box sleeping beauty (only ONE night treatment in this box), f/w natural makeup (because it isn't - if you want glitter and strobe cream, then this is your box), volume up!, next best thing in skincare

just my opinion however.. whew.


----------



## Fae (Jan 17, 2015)

I liked: cute wl 1, f/w colors, moisture surge, earth and sea, from jeju, my honey, snow white, thanksgiving 1+2, wine and cheese, christmas 2

I would avoid: cute wl 2+3, floral scent box, anniversary box

^^


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 17, 2015)

Get:

Superfood

Luckybox #5

Earth and Sea Cosmetics

Fermented Cosmetics #2

Boxing Day #2

Brightening Care

Skincare

Step by Step Skincare

Anti-Aging #3

My Honey Box

Avoid:

Vitamin Care

Bloggers Picks

K-Beauty Wrap Up 1

Hair and Body 3

Wakeup Makeup

My opinions, of course!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 17, 2015)

So many good suggestions, thank you.  However, I just received a reality check in the form of my credit card bill which had my holiday shopping on it.  _Ach du lieber_.  Time to rein in my purchases a bit, methinks.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 17, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> So many good suggestions, thank you. However, I just received a reality check in the form of my credit card bill which had my holiday shopping on it. _Ach du lieber_. Time to rein in my purchases a bit, methinks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've just bought a couple of pieces of art so won't be going on any mad spending spree either. Would like pinkaholic &amp; step by step plus maybe cafe box....and the blue box if they go that far back for the mad blue lipstick!

Boxes I've liked - Lisa Pullano, Citrus Care, While you were sleeping, From Jeju

Avoid like the plague - Halloween (unless you like greasepaint), My Dessert Box, Etude House, mcwl4 and by a long mile...My Petite Treasures (just, noooo!)


----------



## theori3 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm just hoping to snag Smile Care!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

Shipping question for all in the US:

My Boxing Day #1 box cleared customs and left a USPS office in NY a week ago. There's been no tracking since then and it should have been delivered by now.

Today i filed a non-delivery claim with USPS and emailed memebox with my claim #.

I'm stuck waiting to hear from either til next week. So as I twiddle my thumbs I was curious if this has happened to any of you, and if so what was the outcome?

I'm happy this box wasn't that great because I honestly would rather get a refund and buy a restock!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 18, 2015)

[quote name="TonyaBeans"

I think my cooling on Memebox isn't entirely their fault though. There were just too many boxes released in October that I 'needed', plus I feel like at the beginning of the year I always have more expenses to worry about, more resolutions about saving I want to keep. Not to mention the Canadian dollar is poop right now.

I am in agreement with you about October. I went WAY overboard and afteafter getting all the boxes finally, the thrill is a little gone. I still have a pretty big crush on Memebox, but currently my wallet doesn't, so as much as I wanted Luckybox #5, I think electricity and rent will be the big winners next week!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone had a bad reaction to the Holika Holika balm from MCW4? I used it on NYE, and noticed that I had broken out the next day in the areas I used it. The area has been getting worse and worse since then, it looks more like a burn in some areas now. Here is how it looked tonight right after my shower:



Spoiler









I've tried a few different products to calm down the blemishes and redness, but I'm not sure that anything has really helped. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!

Thank you!

ETA a second photo.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

@@theori3 I haven't used it, but I personally wouldn't add more products. I would mix some honey/yogurt/oatmeal etc and make a quick natural soothing mask.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

@@theori3 ps- Ive never tried it, but I've also heard that in situations like this a crushed aspirin mixed with water into a paste can work really well.

Good luck!


----------



## catyz (Jan 18, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone had a bad reaction to the Holika Holika balm from MCW4? I used it on NYE, and noticed that I had broken out the next day in the areas I used it. The area has been getting worse and worse since then, it looks more like a burn in some areas now. Here is how it looked tonight right after my shower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might also want to try using Aloe soothing gel and nothing else. It has great healing properties.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Shipping question for all in the US:
> 
> My Boxing Day #1 box cleared customs and left a USPS office in NY a week ago. There's been no tracking since then and it should have been delivered by now.
> 
> ...


I live in the Boston area (just to give you a perspective of distance from NY)  and sometimes it takes almost 2 weeks after clearing customs.  There a ton of sorting stations in between.

A few times, I would not see any movement for over a week and then wham, it is just delivered.

I have never had a box lost with Memebox (knocks on wood) and I have had boxes as late as 3 weeks.  I don't file a non-delivery claim - I just use USPS's contact form to inquiry after a package that is missing and they usually respond within a few working days.   Memebox doesn't care about the boxes - they will tell you (as they put this claim on their website as well), that boxes can be delayed to over a month.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone had a bad reaction to the Holika Holika balm from MCW4? I used it on NYE, and noticed that I had broken out the next day in the areas I used it. The area has been getting worse and worse since then, it looks more like a burn in some areas now. Here is how it looked tonight right after my shower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't even bother with that one.  If you want something to calm down acne, I highly recommend Benton's High Content Snail Bee Essence (unless you are allergic to bee venom).  That stuff is the best

here is the ingredients to the holika holika blackout pore balm so you check out and see if you might be allergic to something in this.

"_*Ingredients:* Glycerin, Butylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Methylparaben, Carbomer, Triethanolamine, PEG-60 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Fragrance(Parfum), Moroccan Lava Clay, Kaolin, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Water, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Fruit Extract, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate, Butylparaben, Ethylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Propylparaben_


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, can someone recommend good boxes for dry skin? I haven't gotten many Memeboxes and would love to get some restocks. Thanks!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

I found wine and cheese good for me( I have dry skin)


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Shipping question for all in the US:
> 
> My Boxing Day #1 box cleared customs and left a USPS office in NY a week ago. There's been no tracking since then and it should have been delivered by now.
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty normal. Normal for time frame and normal for no update. I would say a good half of my boxes show up with no notice after they leave their point of entry into the US.

So far none of my boxes have ever been lost, though they have taken more than a month to get to me.


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 18, 2015)

My Wishlist:

My Honey Box

Chocolate Mania

Superfood

Oriental Medicine

Luckybox #1-5

Korea's Most Wanted 1

Avoid like the plague:

K-Style 4

Thumbs Up Blogger's

Take your time:

CPM2 - will still be there tomorrow


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

Cpm2 will be there when beany graduates university


----------



## sam356 (Jan 18, 2015)

Someone asked this question on the Memebox Facebook page: "Memebox, are you ever going to do another collaboration with CutiepieMarzia?" 

Made me laugh so hard


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

The thought that there is supposed to be a fourth worries me.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 18, 2015)

I know, right? I'm just surprised people actually want another CPM.

Memebox learned their lesson though. I don't think there will be another one in the near future (at least I hope not!).


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 18, 2015)

If they do, it'll be a "limited edition" run of about 50 boxes.

Still not sure if the person on Facebook was taking the Mickey or being genuine!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 18, 2015)

Since next week is the customers appreciation week according to memebox, what would you like to see to feel appreciated? Be realistic! No, memebox can't send you free boxes to show its appreciation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would like to see :

- bundles offered for the new boxes and a discount as $40 is too much in my opinion

- a box with deluxe samples

- an announcement that they will improve their VIP system and that we will get emails at the beginning of the month, not in the middle... 

- a few extra points for the vip members also wouldn't hurt!

- releases at different times during the day so everyone will have a chance to get a restock

- new boxes costing $23+6.99 not $40!

- my review points in my account... I sent my request one month ago...

If I see any of these I will feel appreciated!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 18, 2015)

CS answering emails within 24hours (48 max)

Another samples box (say one a month) that includes one full size product plus some samples and free shipping for $15

Return to $23 boxes or $5 vouchers for $29.99 boxes

Bundles with express shipping

VIP status that actually is worth having so a decent voucher - free shipping on say 2 boxes or 2 shop orders perhaps?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

I want my brush saga over tbh


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

I want them to NOT release a product called body cream myself


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 18, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I want them to NOT release a product called body cream myself


Be thankful it didn't have the word whipped cream in the description young lady


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

Hand cream myself next I am guessing. Oh dear


----------



## Fae (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish they would at least credit review points within 24 hours! And e-mails within 2 days or so! I've been waiting for mine for over a month already! ^^


----------



## Zaralis (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd like to see *global bundles* and *bundles in general* return!

Perhaps they could offer a code that allows you to bundle any two or more boxes with a reduction in shipping.

I'm just of the feeling that I have SO MANY Memeboxes, so if I don't feel it's an amazingly good deal I don't feel compelled to order more, it's way too easy for me to make an order of a few items that I really want on other sites that have sales or discounts so often than to risk $40AUD on a box with only 5 items in it (and I'm still a little burned from the not so great boxes I received throughout November).

I want to love Memebox and I want to continue supporting them but right now I just don't feel like their new business model matches my consumer desires.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 18, 2015)

Back to having, or have for the first time:

-- some $23 boxes

-- more than five items per box

-- bundles for reduced shipping costs

-- VIP benefits that are worthwhile

-- restocks at various times of day, not always at 3 a.m. my time, or so it has seemed lately

-- when you put a box in your cart and are still shopping, a reasonable window of time to check out without having it removed from your cart

-- MOAR chocolate/cocoa items


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 18, 2015)

I miss the nice coupons they used to send out with purchase 'receipts'. That $10 off $50 really sucked me in, although, we'll be lucky if we see a $5 off $30 code again. Bundles boxes would be nice, and Global 19 for $23. And if it's not too much to ask,LJH products to be available internationally.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 18, 2015)

I actually am really hoping they will release Global #19 a few days before it ships (on the 24th) and I don't even care if it has the "you can't cancel" disclaimer.  Maybe I'm stubborn but I've always really liked the Global boxes for variety and interest.  

So.

Who else will be up at midnight PST to see what happens?


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 18, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I actually am really hoping they will release Global #19 a few days before it ships (on the 24th) and I don't even care if it has the "you can't cancel" disclaimer.  Maybe I'm stubborn but I've always really liked the Global boxes for variety and interest.
> 
> So.
> 
> Who else will be up at midnight PST to see what happens?


I'll be up with homework, distracting myself with TesterKorea, and bemoaning my sad state of finances...lol. Actually, I have my Golden Ticket winnings coming to me I(Gwen helped fix the invalid code debacle) so I may do a little more than windowshop. Come on, Lucky number 5!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll be up since it is 8am here


----------



## starry101 (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone been getting any responses from CS lately?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 18, 2015)

Not this month.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 18, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Has anyone had a bad reaction to the Holika Holika balm from MCW4? I used it on NYE, and noticed that I had broken out the next day in the areas I used it. The area has been getting worse and worse since then, it looks more like a burn in some areas now. Here is how it looked tonight right after my shower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at the ingredients list biancardi posted, most likely it's your skin reacting to one of the components in the fragrance, the lava clay, the kaolin, or the lemon extract. The rest of the ingredients are more or less generic stuff you'd find in most skincare products, unless you know specific ingredients (fatty alcohols, etc) you react to.

Were you outside for NYE or the day after? Given that you said it looks like a "burn" I'm wondering if you had a phototoxic reaction due to the lemon extract.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 18, 2015)

Drat. I got my shipping updated. I think it was just wishful thinking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks everyone.

@@theori3 I see that there is castor oil in the balm. I've done castor oil packs to detox before and afterwards my skin can look a bit like that for an hour or so. But I never do it on my face so it could react worse since its more fragile and exposed.

Using a castor pack involves leaving it on your skin covered by a cloth with a heat pack on top to draw toxins out of your skin... It could be related?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2015)

what I would like to see - bundles of global 20 - 21 with one shipping cost like they used to do.

venom box - I've been wanting this since last summer - lol


----------



## theori3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> Looking at the ingredients list biancardi posted, most likely it's your skin reacting to one of the components in the fragrance, the lava clay, the kaolin, or the lemon extract. The rest of the ingredients are more or less generic stuff you'd find in most skincare products, unless you know specific ingredients (fatty alcohols, etc) you react to.
> 
> Were you outside for NYE or the day after? Given that you said it looks like a "burn" I'm wondering if you had a phototoxic reaction due to the lemon extract.


It was dark when I went out on NYE and I spent the next day being lazy on my couch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't had a reaction like this before (I don't have particularly sensitive skin) so I'm not really sure which of the ingredients might have caused it. I think I'll just avoid using that balm again in the future and be a bit more careful with new products (and maybe even start patch testing!).

Thank you to everyone for your advice. I think I'm going to try just using a gentle cleanser and moisturizing cream on the affected area for the next few weeks and hope for the best. The blemishes have mostly cleared up (I did use the Benton snail bee essence for a bit when the blemishes first showed up), so now I'm just trying to get rid of the redness. I might also try making an oatmeal mask!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

restocks have started

boxing day 2 (!!! i bought it!!!) and boxing day 4

And All About Brows.


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 19, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> restocks have started
> 
> boxing day 2 (!!! i bought it!!!) and boxing day 4


I am alst the site, but there's nothing in the boxes section. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

2 is sold out


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ding Dang! This is gonna get crazy, y'all.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I wonder if they are restocking all boxes in sold out...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

BAH!  I had searched "memebox" and I think they knew it!  Because now you cant search for "memebox" anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Edit: never mind its working again

Boxing Day #4 has four left.  I actually figured it out because I was arranging my wishlist and suddenly Boxing Day 2 became available to put in my cart!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

They are in sold out box section too.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Just realised if h and b 1 restocks I am getting it... Cherry blossom shampoo


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I wonder if they are restocking all boxes in sold out...


Winner, winner, chicken dinner! You might be right, but I can't locate the Brows box to make doubly sure.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Just realised if h and b 1 restocks I am getting it... Cherry blossom shampoo


I was going to ask which box the Palan Shampoo was in, too!

Do you know?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

One sec I'll look.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 19, 2015)

bookgirl320 said:


> Winner, winner, chicken dinner! You might be right, but I can't locate the Brows box to make doubly sure.


http://us.memebox.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=5&amp;q=%22memebox%22  That's the brows box.  but I only found it from searching the word "memebox"


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Global 12


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

If that blue box is released...its mine ok?!

(only joking...nothing peaking my interest so far).


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I forgot about Palan grrr


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bedtime for this Beautygeek. If Luckybox #5, #7 or Maskbox #4 make an apperance, send them my love...*sob*...*sniff*...*snort*...


----------



## starry101 (Jan 19, 2015)

That brows box has been available for a very long time, its not actually a restock. I don't know why they never put it on their box page.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Ones I've found showing in stock

Green food

Hair salon

Skincare elixir

Scrub box 2

For Dry and Sensitive


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Makeup edition 3


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

K Style 4

Apple Mojito


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish upon a mask is available


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Miracle Masks

OMG 4

Foot Therapy


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 19, 2015)

I am avoiding this thread at all costs until these restocks are over LOL. 

I am broke beyond all reason and my poor credit card is going to disintegrate if I end up picking up all the boxes I want/missed out on haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

have fun ladies!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

My lovely boutique


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Citrus Care

WTF

City Girl

My pouche essentials


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

Soothing Sista! Just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Mission possible


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanksgiving box


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Soothing Sista! Just got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


THANK YOU for posting this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed the box because they changed the release time first time out. I had stayed awake for 18-20 hours waiting on it, then fell asleep about the time it was released and sold out in an hour or two. 

*Just got SoothingSista box too!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh gosh, there are some real duds and minefields in the restocks ( IMO).


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing I want so far..


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> THANK YOU for posting this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I missed the box because they changed the release time first time out. I had stayed awake for 18-20 hours waiting on it, then fell asleep about the time it was released and sold out in an hour or two.
> 
> *Just got SoothingSista box too!! *


Glad I could help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are more and more boxes everyone, but you need to search for the names.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I got soothing sista. I want the sleeping pack and the egg to display


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Tinkerbell and cinderella both up now too


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

City Girl, Foot Therapy, Oh My Lips, Makeup Edition 3


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Samantha Shuerman box is restocked under " Superbox". It has the Tea Tree Seed essence in it- large bottle, I think it's a solid box.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Samantha Shuerman box is restocked under " Superbox". It has the Tea Tree Seed essence in it- large bottle, I think it's a solid box.


Just about to post this too, grabbed it for the lip mask since it doesn't appear that Smile Care will restock, and because the other items look nice too.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Anniversary box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Cleopatra

empress secrets


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 19, 2015)

1St Anniversary, so weird that they're not all on one page, they're scattered everywhere.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

My Cute Wishlist 4


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Anniversary box


That made me chuckle


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Christmas collection #1 and #2


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 19, 2015)

Lots of new people on here need to catch up - hi everyone


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 19, 2015)

Are there restocked going on? I want moisture surge desperately I loved it!!!!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

F/w makeup


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jan 19, 2015)

I give up... tried to buy several boxes but they all disappear by the time I try to check out!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> 1St Anniversary, so weird that they're not all on one page, they're scattered everywhere.


I'm guessing they're trying to update all of the box pages and then add them to the Our Boxes page... probably not the best method.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 19, 2015)

Grabbed Soothing Sista, don't need anymore.  Fun to watch though!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

sunsandsurflife said:


> I give up... tried to buy several boxes but they all disappear by the time I try to check out!


I never try to bundle check out for restocks. If you REALLY want it, better get it the second you see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been over 80% successful in getting the restocks I wanted this way. One at a time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

K beauty wrap up 2


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> F/w makeup


I really like the green and purple cosmeteic items in this box.. lovely mauve lip color too.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing. Calling my name to grab me


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I really like the green and purple cosmeteic items in this box.. lovely mauve lip color too.


It wasn't a bad box... Just a bit glittery


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Nothing is around long... Soothing sista gone


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 19, 2015)

Not sure which one was restocked: The FW Color box had the shimmery green and purple and was a lovely box; the FW Neutrals was the glitterbomb box. An okay box if they would have given it an accurate name.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I really like the green and purple cosmeteic items in this box.. lovely mauve lip color too.


I think it's just the other F/W box that's restocked (F/W Natural Makeup) rather than the green and purple (2014 F/W Colors).


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

F/w naturals sorry


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Not sure which one was restocked: The FW Color box had the shimmery green and purple and was a lovely box; the FW Neutrals was the glitterbomb box. An okay box if they would have given it an accurate name.


The first F/W box was not restocked. The one with only green and purple hues in eye shadows, liners, and mauve lip products. A very nice box if a person has the coloring for the items, which I do have. It was a really nice change from all  the yellow- toned things for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The second F/W Natural Makeup ( which ISN'T natural looking at all) is restocked. It's a DUD.

So is Beauty 911 if that box gets restocked.

For some reason, I cannot pull up " Sold Out Boxes" on Memebox now. Dang.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've now made VIP for one more month... hooray...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

They added the "new" word to the box tab but still haven't moved anything over. I haven't found anything else that wasn't already posted

I think I saw tinkerbell and the mermaid one


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 19, 2015)

Pay attention to shipping. I just got Citrus care, but it was quoting $29.99 plus $6.99 shipping which I thought was cheeky, but through checkout it said shipping was included and so it stuck at $29.99 which is ok as it what I would expect $23 + $6.99


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you ladies think there will be another restock later in the week? There were several boxes featured in the email from Memebox that were not posted tonight, and another restock would make sense since this is supposed to be a whole week of excitement.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Do you ladies think there will be another restock later in the week? There were several boxes featured in the email from Memebox that were not posted tonight, and another restock would make sense since this is supposed to be a whole week of excitement.


Since it is an all week thing maybe we will see restocks each day maybe


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw naturals in stock too. Maybe restock weds and fri like olden times


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I woke up to get 2 boxes. One I was able to get, the other was not restocked. Now I am going back to bed. Have a nice night ladies.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

Big box party  link under our boxes tab


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They added the "new" word to the box tab but still haven't moved anything over. I haven't found anything else that wasn't already posted
> 
> I think I saw tinkerbell and the mermaid one


They need some better I.T. people on staff without a doubt.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

I REALLY want a Wine and Cheese box. Can't believe they aren't restocking it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Well I woke up to get 2 boxes. One I was able to get, the other was not restocked. Now I am going back to bed. Have a nice night ladies.


What did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 19, 2015)

Somehow that words "big box party" made me think of the Plant vs Zombies game. Hmm

I noticed some of the advertised boxes are not yet restocked too.

Getting nothing today, hope tomorrow they restock the cult favorites, and stock up a lot of them.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> What did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got Thanksgiving for me


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got Thanksgiving for me


That's a nice box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lots of variation, many products to " play" with. Hooray!! Glad for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Big box party  link under our boxes tab


Thank you, Stella.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Was pinkaholic up? I kept checking and it said sold out but its listed in the big box tab. Was the only one in that lot I'd have bought. Have a feeling I won't be buying anything this week....oh well, probably not a bad thing.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Same with the face shop one...was sold out, but now appearing under the banner...and sold out again?

Seriously, their IT person isn't very good. They would have been better closing the site for half an hour to load the boxes all onto the one page rather than this odds and ends approach.

Off to do some work....if its like this each day, count me out as cant be bothered with it..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Was pinkaholic up? I kept checking and it said sold out but its listed in the big box tab. Was the only one in that lot I'd have bought. Have a feeling I won't be buying anything this week....oh well, probably not a bad thing.


No, it wasn't restocked. I have a feeling that what we are seeing on the Box Party page is more of a template for what will be offered. ( A few did sell out already, as mentioned here earlier- Soothing Sista and a couple more.)


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

When I checked pinkaholic wasn't a restock


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

IDK whether it's a good or a not- so good box, but MCWL4 is restocked under " Superbox".


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Just realised that today I ordered my first box since 9th dec so doing well.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

Nope, many of those that say 'Sold Out' were never available. Maybe they're going to restock them all throughout the week?

Nothing there for me, anyway, I only wanted SoothingSista and Boxing Day 2 - I think there might have only be two of the latter so I don't suppose I'm going to see it again. Oh well, got my SoothingSista and it's enough to make me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh, hopefully I'll manage to snag those two then...thanks. I had searched for both and they were sold out but had to take my daughter to nursery so was away from the iPad for 15 mins or so and though I'd missed them...

Decided to get Brighten and correct as was one I missed and thought I'd like to try the swirly stuff lol!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

I never did read a review of " Hot and Cool".. Cancelled my box during all  the shipping problems and have never thought about it again. Is it a good box?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I REALLY want a Wine and Cheese box. Can't believe they aren't restocking it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


After the Innisfree fiasco, I think they broke up the remaining Wine &amp; Cheese boxes for the black friday boxes... I'd be very surprised to see that restocked.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 19, 2015)

I also got soothingsista yay, was so sad when I missed out. And empress's secrets as well to try out the soy ampoules.Off to bed, I don't think I can wait up for another late night restock this week haha


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Just realised that today I ordered my first box since 9th dec so doing well.


I also ordered my first box in over a month. I did buy a value set and a few things from the shop in that time, though.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I never did read a review of " Hot and Cool".. Cancelled my box during all  the shipping problems and have never thought about it again. Is it a good box?


I didn't get it personally, but biancardi recommended it. There should be a review on her blog.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> After the Innisfree fiasco, I think they broke up the remaining Wine &amp; Cheese boxes for the black friday boxes... I'd be very surprised to see that restocked.


You have a point, but it seems tha the Mangchee items and the Dear by Emprani Bounce Cheese cream has been in the Global Shop since Black Friday boxes. 

*Probably wishful thinking on my part because this is my all time favorite Memebox*. And I ended up buying a wine sleeping pack that's better than the Innisfree peeling gel would have been for my sensitive skin ( bought it also).


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I didn't get it personally, but biancardi recommended it. There should be a review on her blog.


Thanks. I Googled and found a nice review of it. Most products were not for my skin type, and I don't love hair products in my boxes, but probably a nice box for some people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I also ordered my first box in over a month. I did buy a value set and a few things from the shop in that time, though.


I got two shop items for free after then and the secret key 1 set on 12th dec but no boxes and won't get any unless I can get wine and cheese... I think. But might even not bother then.


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm sure this has been mentioned but why is global 17 $29.99 plus shipping now? I'm sure I got it for $23.99....


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm put off by these $40 and $30 releases. After the U.S. exchange that $40 becomes $48 for us. Not to mention all the value sets suddenly breaking into the $30 range and $50 level.

I'm totally uninspired by this re-stock. The last good re-stock I had heart palpitations ... Lol

Although the re-stocks are a great opportunity to get boxes at normal prices, I feel like they're gonna have to try a lot harder to bring the magic back. I'm just not feeling the excitement.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

Ladies I think I've found the next memebox myself product they can add

I mean the things that pop up when looking for hand sanitizer .just why

I don't think I will be bothered to get up at 5 am for the case of grabbing a box this week . I'd rather a new global box and bundle


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm waffling on getting omg4 for the abalone cream. I haven't found any reviews besides the initial ones. Anyone use it for awhile? Thoughts?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm put off by these $40 and $30 releases. After the U.S. exchange that $40 becomes $48 for us. Not to mention all the value sets suddenly breaking into the $30 range and $50 level.
> 
> I'm totally uninspired by this re-stock. The last good re-stock I had heart palpitations ... Lol
> 
> Although the re-stocks are a great opportunity to get boxes at normal prices, I feel like they're gonna have to try a lot harder to bring the magic back. I'm just not feeling the excitement.


I have almost all the boxes in the restock, including the ones not restocked at this time yet. It seems they are restocking recent boxes, not boxes that were released 6-9 months ago. 

Oh, and I got the Superfood box in a restock and I HATE it. So, preferences definitely are individual things, aren't they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I bought Superfood based on all the reviews I had read, but it is just not my style.

However, I am very glad to have snagged a Soothing Sista box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think there's almost always something GOOD on Memebox if we look with a positive outlook.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> I'm waffling on getting omg4 for the abalone cream. I haven't found any reviews besides the initial ones. Anyone use it for awhile? Thoughts?


I have dry skin which is also a bit sensitive. This is supposed to be a marvelous cream, but it was not moisturizing enough for me to bother with it. I also do NOT like products which advertise any whitening properties, because I don't need any whitening/ brightening properties..

It probably was the best thing in OMG4, but that's not saying a lot at all, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

JMO.. if you want whitening and some moisturizing, the Abalone cream might be great for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Wonder if perhaps tomorrow they will release a new box? The email last week did say a mixture of old and new...

If its $40 though they can bolt....especially if its only got the 5 products. Don't mind paying $30 including shipping but for an "unknown" box, just not going to take the chance now.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

This may well be my only chance to get restock tbh as they are up at 6am ish here and not gonna get up then as next few days hubby will get up with beany


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 19, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie I want it for the abalone, I'm intrigued! But the rest of the box is so meh. I'm trying to force myself to pass... Especially since I can't find an ingredient list.

Just wondering if its magical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> You have a point, but it seems tha the Mangchee items and the Dear by Emprani Bounce Cheese cream has been in the Global Shop since Black Friday boxes.
> 
> *Probably wishful thinking on my part because this is my all time favorite Memebox*. And I ended up buying a wine sleeping pack that's better than the Innisfree peeling gel would have been for my sensitive skin ( bought it also).


I grabbed the peeling gel off of HonestSkin when I learned I wouldn't be getting a box with it, and then bought the Holika Holika red wine sleeping pack off of amazon (I think you might have posted about it then) to help make me feel better about it all, lol. I really like the sleeping pack!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mahsa said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned but why is global 17 $29.99 plus shipping now? I'm sure I got it for $23.99....


Looks like $23 + $6.99 shipping to me still.

ETA: It looks like when the page finishes loading now, it automatically chooses the $6.99 shipping option and updates the total on the page. So it's still $23 for the box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I want it for the abalone, I'm intrigued! But the rest of the box is so meh. I'm trying to force myself to pass... Especially since I can't find an ingredient list.
> 
> Just wondering if its magical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't feel any goodness while using it, but again, we are all different. If you want it, this is probably the least expensive way to get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I grabbed the peeling gel off of HonestSkin when I learned I wouldn't be getting a box with it, and then bought the Holika Holika red wine sleeping pack off of amazon (I think you might have posted about it then) to help make me feel better about it all, lol. I really like the sleeping pack!


LOVE the HH wine sleeping pack!
ETA I wonder what they think about us collective Meme addicts annihilating their site as boxes come up before they've even created the sale page?! They need to work faster apparently.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I grabbed the peeling gel off of HonestSkin when I learned I wouldn't be getting a box with it, and then bought the Holika Holika red wine sleeping pack off of amazon (I think you might have posted about it then) to help make me feel better about it all, lol. I really like the sleeping pack!


It took me a long time to try the creams in the W/C box. I count the Mangchee cream and the Emprani bounce cheese to be HG products for my skin.

And yes, the Holika Holika white wine sleeping pack is something I never imagined would be so lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I use it on top of every skin care regimen, night and day, during the winter. 

IDK if the red wine sleeping pack has any real differences with the white one, but OMG, I love the moisturization and the scent of the Holika Holika White Wine one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thanks, I'm glad you got one and liked it too!!!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> It took me a long time to try the creams in the W/C box. I count the Mangchee cream and the Emprani bounce cheese to be HG products for my skin.
> 
> And yes, the Holika Holika white wine sleeping pack is something I never imagined would be so lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I think the white wine one is more of a cream and is brightening, while the red wine one has a jelly-like texture and is firming. The red wine one smells like grape candy, which isn't great, but it fades quickly.

I actually haven't tried any of the creams (or anything else) from the w&amp;c box yet. I have other creams expiring sooner that I need to make myself use first, but I'm looking forward to the bounce cheese cream and mangchee mask!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> LOVE the HH wine sleeping pack!
> 
> ETA I wonder what they think about us collective Meme addicts annihilating their site as boxes come up before they've even created the sale page?! They need to work faster apparently.


I'm sure they're going " Ka- ching" every time a box sells out, especially when we have found them early LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is their work day time, right? 

MUT is so awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I think the white wine one is more of a cream and is brightening, while the red wine one has a jelly-like texture and is firming. The red wine one smells like grape candy, which isn't great, but it fades quickly.
> 
> I actually haven't tried any of the creams (or anything else) from the w&amp;c box yet. I have other creams expiring sooner that I need to make myself use first, but I'm looking forward to the bounce cheese cream and mangchee mask!


Then I need the* red one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

I wasn't sure which one to buy at all.. Amazon.com has a great price on them from US sellers, or did have..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I am in love with the mangchee products in w and c. Love love love the smell and great for my dry skin. I use the mask as my last stage after moisturiser and love it.

Will start using it again when I finish this awful Vichy moisturiser, as not using it as this is so greasy... Yuck yuck yuck.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Then I need the* red one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> I wasn't sure which one to buy at all.. Amazon.com has a great price on them from US sellers, or did have..


I might grab the white wine one as well--the packaging is just so cute!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I am in love with the mangchee products in w and c. Love love love the smell and great for my dry skin. I use the mask as my last stage after moisturiser and love it.
> 
> Will start using it again when I finish this awful Vichy moisturiser, as not using it as this is so greasy... Yuck yuck yuck.


NOT a fan of Vichy at all. A sub box, forget which one, sent me a box full of the moisturizing products about a year ago to try and review. I struggled to find the positives. 

*Get that Mangchee out and use it while the weather is cold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 19, 2015)

I just noticed the banner for the "box party" says "last chance to get restocks". Guess that means goodbye to the old great boxes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I might grab the white wine one as well--the packaging is just so cute!


Isn't it cute? I saved the box, it's all so cute and detailed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*I just found a red wine one on Amazon.com from a US seller for $12 with free shipping. Can't beat that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> NOT a fan of Vichy at all. A sub box, forget which one, sent me a box full of the moisturizing products about a year ago to try and review. I struggled to find the positives.
> 
> *Get that Mangchee out and use it while the weather is cold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


I only have a few days left of it as was a sample and then moving to a cheese cream... Not sure which though


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

PaulaG said:


> I just noticed the banner for the "box party" says "last chance to get restocks". Guess that means goodbye to the old great boxes.


Well, to be honest, lots of these restocks are on their 3rd restock or so. ( I'm pretty sure I missed Soothing Sista twice before getting one tonight).

There's only so much interest in the boxes which have more comebacks than Elvis in Vegas,  you know?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Isn't it cute? I saved the box, it's all so cute and detailed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *I just found a red wine one on Amazon.com from a US seller for $12 with free shipping. Can't beat that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


I think you'll love it! The texture is quite fun, you scoop it out and when you open it up the next day, the surface is completely smooth again.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I think you'll love it! The texture is quite fun, you scoop it out and when you open it up the next day, the surface is completely smooth again.


I'm really looking forward to getting it now. Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like I'll be well- stocked in the cheese facial cream and wine sleeping pack category.

I FORGOT that I ordered the new Memebox " Fun Ingredients" Nakedbox.

It has:*This NAKEDBOX includes: ($120 Value for $40 + Free Shipping)*


MAY SPRINGS Banana &amp; Moringa Awesome Cream ($40)
SKINAZ *Mozzarella Cheese Cream* ($32)
TONYMOLY Magic Food Banana Hand Milk ($7)
*HOLIKA HOLIKA Wine Therapy Sleeping Mask ($15)
(1 Randomly selected from Red Wine and White Wine)*
 
ORIGINAL RAW Honey Finger Essence ($26)
 
I was so focused on the Original Raw and the 2 Banana ingredient products, I forgot about the HH wine sleeping pack and the Skinaz cheese cream. I have NO idea how good the quality of Skinaz products are, though. It's going to have to be really great to match Emprani and Ladykins.

I'm going to bed before I order a third Foot Therapy box. I LOVE that box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
( The jojoba heel patches are so great, I use them up first).


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Woke up at 5am but didn't see anything, other than Soothing Sista, that was on my Meme Wishlist I put together. I suppose that's a good thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@biancardi - Finally (really) going through all the boxes I received in December and putting together a care package for you. I'm dying to get the Christmas decorations down and up in the attic but had a dozen pink boxes under the tree. As they came in I just kept throwing them under there as I had no where else to put them. I should have taken a photo, it was kind of cute!

ETA: I also think it was you that mentioned the Daltokki Facial Scrub was harsh. My goodness, is it! Decided to try it in the shower this morning, desperately trying to put off opening my 5 Seeds Apple Scrub, making sure not to let and sit and my face is still on fire! This stuff is headed to the bin for sure.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm so confused by Memebox's IT dept. Why are they doing all of this stuff 'live'? They could have just done all of the work beforehand and scheduled a site refresh include the new page and box stock all at once. I'm not an internet genius but even I know this is possible. It's so weird how they make their customers work for the boxes they want lol.

Anyways, the only boxes I really want are ones that aren't on the Box Party page, so I assume they aren't going to be restocked during the event. Was CoffeeBreakWithDani ever available on a restock? I've been trying to grab it since the initial release and still have had no luck!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 19, 2015)

@@TonyaBeans as far as I know it has never been restocked. I follow all restocks closely and I don't believe I've ever seen it.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 19, 2015)

So....any catch today? 

I've been good. Was in uni and didn't have proper internet so that kept me away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

edit: read back a few pages. Seems like this restock was all under 10 boxes? or did someone buy them all at once lol. I don't feel like I have a chance at anything at all and am too tired to 'work' for the boxes like @@TonyaBeans said.


----------



## Fae (Jan 19, 2015)

I would only be interested in a chocolate mania, step by step or oriental medicine restock! ^^ But I will not stay up until like 4 am just to grab it! I want it, but I do not need it! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought soothing sista but had no interest in anything else.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> It wasn't a bad box... Just a bit glittery


the restock is on the F/W Natural box, a very glittery box.  The F/W 2014 box is the ones with the greens &amp; purples


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

MemeJunkie said:


> Woke up at 5am but didn't see anything, other than Soothing Sista, that was on my Meme Wishlist I put together. I suppose that's a good thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> @@biancardi - Finally (really) going through all the boxes I received in December and putting together a care package for you. I'm dying to get the Christmas decorations down and up in the attic but had a dozen pink boxes under the tree. As they came in I just kept throwing them under there as I had no where else to put them. I should have taken a photo, it was kind of cute!
> 
> ETA: I also think it was you that mentioned the Daltokki Facial Scrub was harsh. My goodness, is it! Decided to try it in the shower this morning, desperately trying to put off opening my 5 Seeds Apple Scrub, making sure not to let and sit and my face is still on fire! This stuff is headed to the bin for sure.


thank you!!

yes, that facial scrub is a killer.  You leave it on for 30 seconds max otherwise your skin will feel like it is peeling off.   I wish they would restock that 5 Seeds Apple Scrub.  They have the link out there on memeland, but it is out of stock - however, if everyone puts it in their wishlist, they might carry it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't get anything (so far) with the restocks. I am hoping for the globals to be released and maybe some new boxes (venom venom venom box please...) this week.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

I take that back - if they restocked memebox global #2, I would get that one.   For the May Coop.  But I doubt they will go back that far.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

I really wish that once a box has sold out that they would remove it from the big box party page so only the boxes that were left were visable. I know it makes it look like there were loads and loads of boxes but, in reality there was probably only 3 or 4 of each box for sale...and some weren't - like pinkaholic or step by step which is just annoying.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

@Alidolly  I hope they are going to release more boxes this week, instead of just one day...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, woke up to check the Memebox sale and see that anything worth getting is sold out.  Thanks, Memebox, for once again restocking in the middle of the night, my time zone!  You have saved me a bunch of money!!

P.S.  For everyone who wanted and was able to get a Soothing Sista box, congrats and I hope you love it.  I picked it up when it was first released and really like it.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Alidolly I hope they are going to release more boxes this week, instead of just one day...


I hope so too. They seem to have listed a lot of boxes on their sold out pages that weren't there before (or at least, I don't remember seeing them!) so does that mean they are going to stock those again or are they just pretending they've had lots and lots of boxes sold out for all the newbies that might have joined the party and thought "wow...look at all those boxes!"

Putting them on the site and then not restocking any of them would just be cruel IMHO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I NEED the blue box...its only little ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the only one I really, really want...yes, I know I'm weird but blue is my favourite colour and I've blue eyes. I also think its the only box with a blue eye shadow and pencil (rather than the plethora of browns / gold).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

@@Alidolly the blue color box is one of my favorites!  I wish they would restock the original color boxes and scent boxes too..


----------



## ilunia (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi girls

I´m memeaddicted since summer, and I read your post to follow your opinions and see spoilers

thanks for all your work!

This morning I try to buy somebox from the restock but it where imposible they were sold while i registed....

I have hopes for a snowwhite restock,.....

Anyway, I hesistate about two questions

1. when your write reviews you get memepoints? I get the ones when i registered and no more points, and I read you usually use points when you buy, so I wonder how you get it

and

2. How do you know how many boxes left? I read some girl saying this box has only x boxes...  I see my page and dont know how to look!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 19, 2015)

ilunia said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I´m memeaddicted since summer, and I read your post to follow your opinions and see spoilers
> 
> ...


1) http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/202722785-REVIEW-POINTS

2) Add the box to your cart, and then go to your cart and change the number to "100" (the max amount you can have in your cart). If it says unavailable, it means there are less than 100 boxes left, and you can keep trying different numbers to see exactly how many are left.

Hope that helps!

---

As for the restocks, can't say I regret getting an extra few hours of sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

So, just spent the last hour going through my stock and I honestly don't think I'll need anything for about 10 yrs!!

I've combined all the items into two big storage boxes (one with cleaners and toners only, other hair care) plus about 14 of the large size Memeboxes...and that's not including the stuff I'm using and other bits and bobs in the bathroom. I think I really need to stop now!

So, unless there is a HG box (blue) or something I really can't live without, I won't be buying anything else this week

....I must remain strong...

.....I must avoid keep checking the site just in case I've missed something...

I...will...not...buy...another...box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like Memebox created the first USA Memebox, just got the email


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

That was inevitable and a stupid move.... America seems to be getting more and more korean sub boxes and tbh although the first they might find it hard to compete.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 19, 2015)

Only four products and $39 but with VIP you can get it for $31. Not a bargain at all.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Lol that amuses me... Are memebox stupid?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Only four products and $39 but with VIP you can get it for $31. Not a bargain at all.


So I don't get this... Isn't this just a USAshop exclusive value set masquerading as a memebox?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 19, 2015)

JaneGeorge and others, you are not missing anything.  Not even 5 items, only 4.  Plus an inflated price to make it look like the 20% off code means something.

This is a step BACKWARDS, Memebox!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

I've seen the box on Instagram... Meme are loco....


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

They obviously aren't talking to me as never got the email (not that it matters as its US only). Still, doesn't sound like a good deal without at least one discount code (and perhaps some memepoints too).

Hope they'll release a rest of the world box too lol!!! (Joking, if they do it would be $50 for 3 products...all of which were in a certain box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## moosie (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Only four products and $39 but with VIP you can get it for $31. Not a bargain at all.


lmao.  nope. I mean, if some people thought the Beauteque bag wasn't a great deal (I'm not of that opinion, but I get where it's coming from), I can't imagine Meme succeeding with this at all.  The Beauteque bag has 7 products and is around $30 with shipping to the US.   Meme might have the edge on having less mainstream products with more variety, but 4 products in this box?  What are they even thinking?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

The 4 products are nice for a newbie


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 19, 2015)

Not worth it. At all.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 19, 2015)

The products are fine but then if you was a newbie just pick a global box or one on the restocks. This looks so over priced it's painful to actually read . I mean USA customers are no fools but this is to get memebox fans to buy more . It's not aimed at a newbie starting out .

Memebox has no logical thinking at all


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

I purchased it to see how long it takes to deliver, if the boxes are the same and to report on it for my readers

I will use the products, but I agree, it is expensive - 4 items - we do get that 20% off code (but that is only good for 3 uses, for VIP members only AND only good for a limited time...) so if they think they can continue to curate these boxes at that high price point, they are loco.

they should have let customers CHOOSE the cleansing foam as well, at this price.  At least with Beauteque, they allow some choice.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

The new usa box is a good deal if you want to buy anyway 3-4 of these products. Otherwise you just buy the items individually. I am not jealous of this box! And I am pleased that memebox finally found out a way to send an email about usa offers only to usa residents!

I feel a bit empty. I was hoping for something more today... I missed all the restocks and anyway I didn't want any of these boxes...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> The new usa box is a good deal if you want to buy anyway 3-4 of these products. Otherwise you just buy the items individually. I am not jealous of this box! And I am pleased that memebox finally found out a way to send an email about usa offers only to usa residents!
> 
> I feel a bit empty. I was hoping for something more today... I missed all the restocks and anyway I didn't want any of these boxes...


I hope that they do more this week.  I really want the globals to come back.  It would be nice.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 19, 2015)

So, does anyone know if they're going to do the restocks at the same time every day/night?  If so, I can forget about trying at all.  Ever.  Thanks.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Probably going to miss any restocks tomorrow as I've to do a site visit which means sitting on a train for over and hour. Reception is always patchy but knowing my luck, that's when the boxes I've been hoping for will be restocked.

Oh well, wha's fir ye will nae gang by ye (as they say...)


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 19, 2015)

I still don't understand why they haven't sold global 19 by itself... it doesn't make sense...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I still don't understand why they haven't sold global 19 by itself... it doesn't make sense...


They'll probably release it this week in a fanfare of "oh look, we've released a new box for you all - aren't we nice and considerate and appreciating all our customers!?"

Personally, I wish they'd just answer their emails!!!


----------



## blinded (Jan 19, 2015)

The value on that USA shop is iffy. 3 of the items cost about $15 combined on RRS (excluding shipping). I can't find the serum in any of the usual stores, only listed at ClubClio for $34. So I guess as long as you really want the serum and you're okay with the other products it's sort of alright. You're saving a few dollars, but yeah, I'm not jealous I can't order it at all.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh well, wha's fir ye will nae gang by ye (as they say...)


LOL! Translation?

This reminds me of the time that after spending a few months in Edinburgh one of the first things I did once I got back home was to rent the movie Trainspotting because I figured I had the best chance at the time of understanding some of the accents and dialogue without having to rely on subtitles...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 19, 2015)

Isn't Glasgow supposed to have a broader accent?

Well that is coming from a brummy lol


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 19, 2015)

Stella A said:


> LOL! Translation?
> 
> This reminds me of the time that after spending a few months in Edinburgh one of the first things I did once I got back home was to rent the movie Trainspotting because I figured I had the best chance at the time of understanding some of the accents and dialogue without having to rely on subtitles...


Basically its an old saying of what's meant to be, will be. I.e. if you're meant to get something, it will happen but if not, there's not a lot you can do about it.

As for Trainspotting - think a lot of foreigners saw a side of Edinburgh they never thought existed lol! Most of those areas have since been redeveloped (privately) and the "problem" families rehoused elsewhere (some to villages on the outskirts of the city). Its definitely not as bad as it was say 15 years ago.

I work for an organisation that is involved in child welfare and some of the staff have seen 3 generations through the system..,granny, daughter/ son and now grandchild and they often know more about the legalities than the lawyers themselves...


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

@Alidolly  What I remember most about Edinburgh besides rich history, beautiful architecture, breathtaking view from Arthur's seat is how safe I felt walking around the city (and I walked everywhere). Unfortunately I can't say the same about feeling safe in some areas of my city... 

Memebox part of post:  As for memebox restocks, I don't think I can handle anymore of the staying up late at night this week hoping to snag restocks of boxes I missed the first time around and still be able to function at work. I seriously don't know how people on the east coast (US and Canada) are able to survive. I can only imagine lots of coffee and Red Bull involved post restock events...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @Alidolly  What I remember most about Edinburgh besides rich history, beautiful architecture, breathtaking view from Arthur's seat is how safe I felt walking around the city (and I walked everywhere). Unfortunately I can't say the same about feeling safe in some areas of my city...
> 
> Memebox part of post:  As for memebox restocks, I don't think I can handle anymore of the staying up late at night this week hoping to snag restocks of boxes I missed the first time around and still be able to function at work. I seriously don't know how people on the east coast (US and Canada) are able to survive. I can only imagine lots of coffee and Red Bull involved post restock events...


I just don't do it anymore lol Maybe if they were releasing the global #19 Id be all on that, but not for restocks.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thank you!!
> 
> yes, that facial scrub is a killer.  You leave it on for 30 seconds max otherwise your skin will feel like it is peeling off.   I wish they would restock that 5 Seeds Apple Scrub.  They have the link out there on memeland, but it is out of stock - however, if everyone puts it in their wishlist, they might carry it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I didn't get anything (so far) with the restocks. I am hoping for the globals to be released and maybe some new boxes (venom venom venom box please...) this week.


Definitely excited for Global releases as they've become some of my favorites. Don't get me wrong, a few have totally sucked, but in general I'm always pleased with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I definitely need to email Meme about the apple scrub. I have two now but I don't want to open them until I absolutely have to because I can't find them anywhere other than a site I am clueless how to order from.



biancardi said:


> I take that back - if they restocked memebox global #2, I would get that one.   For the May Coop.  But I doubt they will go back that far.


You actually made me search for Global #2 and see what it was about. I believe I found a Coffee Break with Dani YouTube video for it (I just love her and she's gorgeous!) as long as it's the one that includes a 3 pack of the Tea Tocs you love? That alone would make me think you would want another. Haha


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

@MemeJunkie  testerkorea is pretty easy to order from.  You can put in a want in their forums, and they usually can stock it.  If it gets to that, you can pm me and I can help you with that and ordering.

that is the box!!  I saw that review too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moosie (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm tempted by Foot Therapy. Hmmm.   I think I'll wait to see if more restocks happen (and if I can get the good ones before they're gone!), and maybe buy Foot Therapy and one more, assuming FT stays in stock.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

So where is everyone hanging out these days? Because this Meme thread is dead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

moosie said:


> I'm tempted by Foot Therapy. Hmmm. I think I'll wait to see if more restocks happen (and if I can get the good ones before they're gone!), and maybe buy Foot Therapy and one more, assuming FT stays in stock.


I'm tempted to grab it too--I've never really done much to take care of my feet (I often walk barefoot outside in the summer, so I don't want the bottoms of them to be too soft), but sandal season will be here soon enough, and it'll be nice to have pretty feet. I think I'm gonna grab the box!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

MemeJunkie said:


> So where is everyone hanging out these days? Because this Meme thread is dead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I'm tempted to grab it too--I've never really done much to take care of my feet (I often walk barefoot outside in the summer, so I don't want the bottoms of them to be too soft), but sandal season will be here soon enough, and it'll be nice to have pretty feet. I think I'm gonna grab the box!


I highly recommend foot therapy - I purchased two of them!


----------



## moosie (Jan 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I'm tempted to grab it too--I've never really done much to take care of my feet (I often walk barefoot outside in the summer, so I don't want the bottoms of them to be too soft), but sandal season will be here soon enough, and it'll be nice to have pretty feet. I think I'm gonna grab the box!


Hee, yes, I was actually just talking about this in the Beauteque thread!  I have certain calluses that I want to keep, as they've been hard-earned, and regaining them is a painful process (as I found out this summer after using a foot peeling mask...)   But I want to keep up with smooth heels and toes and sides! I can use everything in that box aside from the foot peeling mask, and I know I will eventually succumb to temptation and use one of those again, anyway.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like the other with shayan foot file I got in Foot Care 2.  I'd be happy with a backup.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you all think that there might be another restock tonight? Trying to decide whether to go to bed at a reasonable time tonight or invest in some heavy-duty undereye concealer...


----------



## sstich79 (Jan 19, 2015)

Newbie here... seems like these re-stocks should actually be good for me, since I work nights and can keep half an eye out for them! So far the only thing coming to me is the Fun Ingredients box I ordered before seeing the news about this re-stocking business and learning from you ladies that $40 is probably too high (also getting the Beauteque milk bag), so hopefully I can pick up a box or two to round out the routine and start me off right!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pulled the trigger and bought the foot therapy box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are now 7 left in stock.


----------



## avarier (Jan 19, 2015)

I miss this forum!!!!! Have I missed anything fantastic lately from memebox? Good, bad, or meh?

Trying to catch up on things, but so many pages to read!
 
 



Spoiler



Started off the new year with the flu and my hard drive bit the dust. Just got it replaced and back online.. just finished a big trip, 3k miles from home now and engaged!  :w00t:   It's going to be an interesting year for me!

I hope everybody here is doing well!

I put this in a spoiler because it's not memebox related, but I wanted to say hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

welcome back! @avarier  and congratulations!!


----------



## Solstice (Jan 19, 2015)

Foot therapy must be hidden? Any other hidden boxes available?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2015)

it isn't hidden.  Just not under restocks.  It is under the sold out boxes.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay, thanks!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 19, 2015)

I am weird but I am really hoping they will restock Black Friday #2 so I can get the Manchee stuff and the Elizavecca serum. Though I highly doubt they will restock that box.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 19, 2015)

Solstice said:


> Foot therapy must be hidden? Any other hidden boxes available?


The anniversary box is also in stock but only listed on the sold out page.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations @@avarier, such an exciting time! I remember it....like it was a GAZILLION years ago. lol But I can honestly tell you it was one of the wonderful moments in my life that I look back and smile upon. Cherish every moment and always remember why you said YES. It's not always easy but with the right person it's always worth all the hard work. Wishing you the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

Dead meme spies please read .

I feel the people surveyed must of recieved memeboxes in the past 6 mths maybe

Listen to us when we say nay lady garden products

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2917232/Good-Health-viewpoint-hygiene-products-prey-female-fears.html


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 20, 2015)

I think they are doing more restocks right now!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

Restocking waxing box . Just why


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 20, 2015)

And the site crashed again.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

On a train and can't get reception or log on...gah!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

Nah hahaha the nail polish boxes are back again lol


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Got pinkaholic at least but not letting me buy face shop one...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

I grabbed pinkaholic been eyeing it up since it first released it's grown on me and seems a good box .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Face shop one keeps saying there isn't enough stock but hasn't got sold out which is so annoying as that's the two boxes I was after (and blue of course!)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

I give up, obviously they don't want me to buy The Face Shop one!! Will be getting off the train soon so looks like I'm going to miss that one...

Oh well...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I give up, obviously they don't want me to buy The Face Shop one!! Will be getting off the train soon so looks like I'm going to miss that one...
> 
> Oh well...


Yes your right it says the request for 82 boxes can't be added maybe a glitch . If I can get one in the basket do you want me to buy it and then send it upto you 2nd class or forget it .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Lorna - I think its actually sold out as the box number is #82 and I've tried adding more than one box with no luck. Going into a meeting so can't keep checking. Drat!!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh my lips is in stock I think


----------



## athy (Jan 20, 2015)

WE ARE APPROACHING 2000 PAGES!

i've been a good girl and not buying anything because of the exchange rate xD

that and i'm actually too broke for boxes hahaha T_T still lurking though girls c:


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep UK to us exchange rate sucks. Used to cost just under seventeen pounds and now about twenty


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

That face shop box is teasing me...can't buy it but not sold out either. Gonna buy me a Ted Baker jumper instead - sorry memebox, you lose out this time!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, at least I got the pinkaholic box so one out of 3 ain't bad....and a nice warm jumper that was reduced by £49 so can't complain!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 20, 2015)

Ugh. I still haven't received my boxing day special #2 yet. Last tracking update was that it arrived at the  Chicago USPS facility on the 15th of this month and then no movement for 5 days. Well I just checked tracking again this morning only to find out that my box just scanned in at the USPS facility in APO, AE 09123. Have absolutely no idea where that could be so I just googled the facility and apparently my memebox has left the country and traveled over to the Spangdahlem Air Base in Germany. REALLY USPS?

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do? I don't know whether to wait a few more days and see if my memebox decides to come back stateside or contact USPS and file some sort of complaint or contact memebox directly. I've never had shipping issues before so I'm really clueless on what I should do...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2015)

@ try calling USPS first.

Their customer service is surprisingly good.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

@stellaa now that its moving, it might still turn up. I'd give it say another 5 days, if its not arrived by then I'd get in touch with memebox and USPS and enquire politely what the hell is going on - that your package seems to be going on a magical mystery tour but hasn't popped by to say hello yet.

Hopefully though, now that its physically on the move, someone will point it in the right direction


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

So, I've had a closer look the The Face Shop box and if I can't get it from memebox, I think I'll just get a couple of the things from TesterKorea instead as part of another order. Really wanted it for the lip balm and hand cream so can pick them up quite easily - with the added bonus that I can pick which little critter I'd like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jan 20, 2015)

Irritation under the spoiler.



Spoiler



This trickle of restocks only makes me more annoyed at Memebox, I'm afraid. I get these email notifications at 3am, and at 4am, most of the boxes are already sold out. Ridiculous. It's not a restock party if you have only ten of a box; it's a warehouse clearing sale. Just put the individual items up for sale at a discount and have done with it.



TL;DR: grrr at this restock. 

Also, I'm laughing at the Waxing and nail polish boxes being on the list. Those are never going to be gone.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

formul8edphrase said:


> Irritation under the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest once those nAil boxes went up this morning was the nail in the coffin . Memebox have no idea what the customer wants . No idea of stock . To be putting these boxes up after all these months proves we will be getting stock OOD in some boxes and not newer stock . Who actually has asked for waxing and nail boxes to be restocked . I mean really . I also feel one on the FB page addicts they will but any old crap memebox put out . Just so they can say I got it . Memebox did state in the original email restocks would be small and get them quick but most are gone on seconds . Why put up 1-4 boxes for sale just send out for giveaways for break the boxes up or make a box up and do a memebox competition . It seems silly to be restocking daily why not 3 days of the week the others new boxes and products and value sets to actually gain and keep interest .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 20, 2015)

Woooo...page 2000. Milestone reached!!

Agree, a decent restock would be at least 50 boxes...and time to go through the check-out process. I was really lucky this morning (assuming they actually do ship the box) to grab pinkaholic. The Face Shop one Is just annoying as its obviously sold out again (or was never put up) but still looks like its for sale.

I'm assuming they are going to do the same tomorrow or will they release a couple of new boxes? I really hope they aren't $40 and blind as wont be buying. I only got the naked boxes as I could see what was I'm them...at $40 and no idea, that's too steep to take a gamble. Especially after some of the train wrecks we've had over the last few months..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Personally I think the waxing both breaks trade descriptions act in eu as it has naff all to do with waxing.


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 20, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I think they are doing more restocks right now!


I wish I could stay awake to catch at least some of the restocks. Granted, there was only one I really wanted (Hair Salon), but, man, I'm too old to be pulling allnighters just for a Meme-fix!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 20, 2015)

formul8edphrase said:


> Irritation under the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In total agreement.  A real restock to make customers happy again would be lots of the popular boxes, not four or five that are sold out in seconds and are obvious warehouse clearance or returns.

Over on FB, Memebox refuses to address the problem of all these restocks being done at the same time of day/night every time.  Guess what, Memebox, I have a life and need my sleep and am not staying up until 2 a.m. for something I might want but which would disappear from my cart before I could even check out.

(Btw, not saying that anyone who can stay up late doesn't have a life.  It's just me -- I'm an early bird and feel horrible if I don't go to bed at a reasonable time and stay asleep.)

I was hoping this box restock event would be great and would somewhat restore my faith in M.  It's done the opposite -- made me even more pissed off with the company.  Reading this, Memespies?  Do you care?


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 20, 2015)

This box blowout makes it looks like Memebox wants out of the box business, not the other way around lol.

I think I was having a similar problem with Vagabond Youth that many had with The Face Shop box. I was able to add it to my cart, but when I went to check out, I got a notice it was out of stock, but then it showed as available on the Big Box Party page.

I don't know why I've been lusting after the collab boxes lately since I barely had any interest when they were launched. They just seem to be better makeup boxes than the actual makeup boxes Memebox releases. They should actually collab with Pony on a box, not just her line. I bet she would be an awesome curator.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 20, 2015)

I picked up the vagabond box, I wasn't really interested in it before but I wanted a few items and for a $23 box it seems great compared to what they are putting out lately.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

does anyone know where @@cfisher is?    I hope she is okay.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

She is not on the Facebook groups hope it's that she is busy at work or on holiday .she has been quiet lately .

@@biancardi


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Not good as she used to be fairly active. I want to know if she has been sent anything she hasn't ordered again.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

I was wondering about her lately too. She is a member of the fb addicts group still, but I haven't seen her there in quite some time.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 20, 2015)

bookgirl320 said:


> I wish I could stay awake to catch at least some of the restocks. Granted, there was only one I really wanted (Hair Salon), but, man, I'm too old to be pulling allnighters just for a Meme-fix!


Can I second your sentiment? The only reason I stayed up the last two nights is because of the "last chance for restocks" bit of the Big Box Party banner or whatever you call it. There are a couple of restocks that I really would love to get my hands on so the threat that these boxes will not be restocked again is the only thing compelling me to stay up so far. But I am in total agreement with you- I'm too old for all-nighters (especially consecutive ones) and I really need my sleep in order to not be completely useless at work.

I feel like memebox is getting perverse pleasure in torturing the US market with these middle of the night restocks (my apologies to our neighbors to the north that have been getting tortured along with us).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

I also think they are taunting the European market as well - it sounds like those releases happen when they have to be on the road getting to work.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Tbh a six am restock is torture to me too... Absolutely no way I am a morning person so won't wake up unless I have to get up with beany


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

I think Hawaii and USA West Coast are the only ones that don't have to pull an all nighter...haha


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah, no matter what time memebox does the restock events someone in the global market is always bound to get the  short end of the stick.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

or at least stagger the times.  I mean, do a 3 am restock one day and a 11 am restock the next and so on.


----------



## Fae (Jan 20, 2015)

5am for me here! I won't wake up until 7am normally to go to uni! Staggering is a great idea! ^^


----------



## jmen (Jan 20, 2015)

Woke up at 4 am EST and am still sol and I did not wake up on purpose to check as I value sleep too much. I tried to purchase the face box or whatever it is called to no avail as I am sure others were attempting to do. What kind of hell is this where it is not sold out but yet cannot for the life of anything purchase!!! It is finally fixed meaning sold out now. Doh! Did MMB hire Homer Simpson as their IT "expert?"

While on a rant with bog legs of my knickers in a wad, I bought the Empress's secrets box yesterday, tried to use the golden ticket code, which expires in March, and the code was denied. Aish!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 20, 2015)

One of my boxes was sent back to Korea so I contacted memebox. I got a reply after a couple of days and they suggested either a refund or to ship it again with me covering the costs. Fair enough. My issue is that someone else was in the same situation and they send her the box express shipping...

That was my blackout box. At least it was my least favourite box from the ones I have ordered... (not counting k-style 4 - I try to forget that one)...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

jmen said:


> Woke up at 4 am EST and am still sol and I did not wake up on purpose to check as I value sleep too much. I tried to purchase the face box or whatever it is called to no avail as I am sure others were attempting to do. What kind of hell is this where it is not sold out but yet cannot for the life of anything purchase!!! It is finally fixed meaning sold out now. Doh! Did MMB hire Homer Simpson as their IT "expert?"
> 
> While on a rant with bog legs of my knickers in a wad, I bought the Empress's secrets box yesterday, tried to use the golden ticket code, which expires in March, *and the code was denied*. Aish!


Was it the $3.00 off code? If so, it is because people have been posting it everywhere and that code is only good for XX times.   It shouldn't have been published.  Email  the [email protected] address and tell them your code #, your box order number with your golden ticket and see if they will credit you the 3 points. 

I had to do that after Gwen cleared it for me and then a few days later, it was denied.  Too many people using a code that should have only gone to the people that purchased the boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> One of my boxes was sent back to Korea so I contacted memebox. I got a reply after a couple of days and they suggested either a refund or to ship it again with me covering the costs. Fair enough. My issue is that someone else was in the same situation and they send her the box express shipping...
> 
> That was my blackout box. At least it was my least favourite box from the ones I have ordered... (not counting k-style 4 - I try to forget that one)...


Why would they charge you for sending it out again?  It isn't YOUR fault. I would tell them that - unless you really want the refund.  In the case of the blackout box, a refund might be in order - lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

So now the USA box has been added to the normal box page . It going to be a mare checking which boxes (if this is a continued thing) on which we can buy or not as the USA only is only faint . And you don't look when clicking on boxes to buy .


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 20, 2015)

I thought with the restocks and "customer appreciation week", there might be more action on here but I guess we're all finding this a little lacklustre.  I don't feel appreciated when I can't actually purchase anything since only a handful of boxes are available in the middle of the night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are a few boxes I would totally buy if they come up but. . .  my wallet will be happier otherwise - especially because we are officially expecting a new baby in July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I can channel my online shopping addiction into that instead!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

It is sad how our meme-excited has dimmed.  I looked at my orders coming in and I have

Night Care

2 value sets

the horrifically priced USA box

Global 19

that is it.

I have more coming from roserose shop, testerkorea, koreadepart and ebay!  ha


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Why would they charge you for sending it out again?  It isn't YOUR fault. I would tell them that - unless you really want the refund.  In the case of the blackout box, a refund might be in order - lol


If it was another box I would have complained, but for the blackout one the refund is fine! lol! Unless they charge me for the shipping costs... let's see! They look so amateurs...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

I have pinkaholic unless they cancel from overselling

Lucky boxes from bundle

global 19

Elizavecca value set .


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the secret key sleeping mask and soothingsista.

I also have two orders due from tk


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah but with memebox even if they send you the wrong item it is still your fault and you are asked to cover return costs... Memebox are amateurs lol.

Cs in general is rubbish and box quality is going down


----------



## seachange (Jan 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> So now the USA box has been added to the normal box page . It going to be a mare checking which boxes (if this is a continued thing) on which we can buy or not as the USA only is only faint . And you don't look when clicking on boxes to buy .


I really hope they will separate global from USA only boxes in the future. The sales page has been messy and that's absolutely annoying for non US.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2015)

Do we know if the product info card for Moisturize Moisturize Moisturize was posted anywhere yet?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

seachange said:


> I really hope they will separate global from USA only boxes in the future. The sales page has been messy and that's absolutely annoying for non US.



I don't even want to have a separate usa and global.  I am sad to see this happen.  The USA stuff ain't that great.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

New naked box up

There's no denying that Korean skincare is all the rage worldwide!

Seoul, Korea has replaced New York and Paris as the city where all the beauty-foward "it" girls look to see what's new, what's trending, and what's hot right now!

This guide to Korean skincare and beauty trends is packed with everything you need to fall head-over-heels about Korean beauty because you'll see the results right away! Whether you've been lurking around Korean beauty or just looking for something new to help enhance your skin's condition, this beginner's skincare set will give you the glowing, radiant skin that you've always dreamed of!

INTRO SET Korean Beauty Starter Set #beginnersets includes: ($279 value for $33)

IOPE Essential Moisture Relief Cream ($87)

NASARANG Jasmu Eye Serum ($65)

KANGSKIN Aqua Essence ($72)

DERMAKEY She's First Key Whitening Cream ($55)

NEOGEN Prism Shimmer Base ($20)

GRINIF Tea Tree Mist ($23)

[shipping starts Jan. 28th]


----------



## seachange (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I don't even want to have a separate usa and global.  I am sad to see this happen.  The USA stuff ain't that great.


it's happening anyway, so better be separated, it's really annoying.

recent boxes and some value sets (Innisfree) are not great value either.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 20, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Do we know if the product info card for Moisturize Moisturize Moisturize was posted anywhere yet?


Seconding this question. 

ETA: The new nakedbox actually looks pretty good.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> New naked box up
> 
> There's no denying that Korean skincare is all the rage worldwide!
> 
> ...


it may say $33.00, but it is 39.00 - I see - they are just adding the s/h now.  No longer giving people the choice to express ship it if they want to.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

That is a good box tbh. Wonder what expory dates are


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks a good box tbh bit sadly not for me it doesn't pull me in .


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

Naked Boxes never attracted me for some reason.  This one has nothing in it that calls to me to here.  I love the tea tree mist but nothing else says yeah, I gotta have it.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess this is it now.  No good coupons, promo's, no response on memepoint reviews, and 39.00 boxes with 4-5 items.


----------



## seachange (Jan 20, 2015)

unless all products are 100% match to someone's skin type the boxes are not good value the money anymore


----------



## starry101 (Jan 20, 2015)

While I like some if the items, I don't need/want all of them to justify spending that much. I would rather just keep my money and buy things I really want. I miss the $23 boxes with discounts. I guess I can thank memebox for stopping my impulse buying.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder why this " new box" isn't even in the new Box section?

Also, the total price is included @ $39.. The shipping is free; clearly stated as a " free shipping" item.

Too bad I have dupes by other brands of most items and hate luminizing gels/ creams on my face, even Neogen's would not be desirable.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 20, 2015)

Urg.. I just googled the items. The first three items are from older boxes from around August or so. The Dermakey one has been around for a while too.. I was going to get it but now. .. no..


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

the shipping isn't free if they state the box is $33.00 and the price tag is $39.00 - just saying

They changed their description since when they initially offered it.  Lorna and I both saw it at $33.00. When I posted this on my blog, I copied it from their site, and I have it at 33.00 so now I will have to change it...sigh

They aren't really offering free shipping.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 20, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Urg.. I just googled the items. The first three items are from older boxes from around August or so. The Dermakey one has been around for a while too.. I was going to get it but now. .. no..


Thought so. Not a new idea in their heads any longer. Just shove it out and think we will buy.. NOPE.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 20, 2015)

So they may be 'short date' items.


----------



## tealiy (Jan 20, 2015)

The Ipsenature apple water brightening scrub is now available again in the memeshop!!

No free shipping though :\


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

for those who wanted that goddess cream internationally, it is there in the shop with free shipping - SN Plant Stem Cell T Cream 50ml


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2015)

they took away the FREESHIPPING promo. I was going to purchase 70+ of items to get those scrubs, but that promo is no longer in use.


----------



## seachange (Jan 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they took away the FREESHIPPING promo. I was going to purchase 70+ of items to get those scrubs, but that promo is no longer in use.


Customer Appreciation Week? Really?


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 20, 2015)

For the first time since Mask Box 2, I don't have any Memeboxes coming for me. Nothing to be shipped, nothing in transit. I picked up my last one, Luckybox 10 at the post office (didn't even need my ID, the postal worker said they remember me and my pink bubble mailers) and now there's nothing else. It's a weird feeling.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 20, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> For the first time since Mask Box 2, I don't have any Memeboxes coming for me. Nothing to be shipped, nothing in transit. I picked up my last one, Luckybox 10 at the post office (didn't even need my ID, the postal worker said they remember me and my pink bubble mailers) and now there's nothing else. It's a weird feeling.


I'm in the same boat. Feels very anticlimactic.


----------



## blinded (Jan 20, 2015)

All I have coming is the Benton Value set. Feels strange.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 21, 2015)

Put me in the "disenchanted with the 'box party' restocks/membox in general" camp.  They are just happening too late for me and I'm not going to go out of my way each night for the likes of Waxing and the Nail boxes.  Especially if they can't do it in a sensible, all in one push at a set time in a set place.

Of course there is one box I am DYYYYYYIIIING for.  I'd seriously pay someone to get it for me and ship to my address...  But of course it is the one we are will all be trying to snap up.  *sigh*  I'm not going to get up in the middle of the night just to be disappointed.  (sorry, having bad attitude)


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 21, 2015)

Is the general customer service email the best way to get review points that haven't been credited to my account? I submitted one review about two weeks ago and a second just over a week ago and neither have been credited to my account.

I'm not dying to buy any Memeboxes right now but if they ever give me those points I'll have 15, which is about half of the cost of a box. Or a third at the new prices...


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 21, 2015)

^What box? If I happen to be up when it's restocked I'll grab it for you no problem. I'm sure some others would be happy to do so too.

For me, "that box" would be that with the Nuganic Customize Sunblock or Palan Hair Essence. I'd gladly pay for the entire box if it means I could get my hands on them. So if anyone catches an extra restock of a box with one of these items in it... let me know.

Otherwise, I can't say there's a whole lot I care about. I just want my review points ASAP so I can get an item from the Memeshop or two and get out.

^ @@bluefintuna, no one's been getting their review points as far as I know. I've been waiting for over 20 days now.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Bunbunny Lucky Box #5.  Seriously, if someone in the US would be up for it... Though I'm not sure I trust Memebox to not horribly wreck the shipping label for an order purchased by one person and shipped to another (I like how *that's* my concern in this situation)


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

@@bluefintuna No one has gotten review points since last year.  I think they're not doing the program anymore now that they've switched affiliate programs.  That's my guess anyway.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 21, 2015)

But yes, I should've re-purchased Global 12 when I had the chance to grab a back up of the Palan essence...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

The new box has sold out already so never got the opportunity to even look at it as was asleep....wonder how many they made? Unless they are doing little restocks rather than shove the whole lot on at the one time...

Not feeling the memelove and appreciation week...they are having a Larf aren't they!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

So...is that it for today? A box that's already sold out and a few items added to the shop?

Don't think I'll even bother switching on the iPad tomorrow if that's the case...just too depressing.

On a happy note, they did give me 4 memepoints for the leaked patting water so will have those if there is ever anything I'd like to buy...or get the chance to! I miss the VIP early opportunity to purchase...


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if the memebox customer appreciation week is really a ruse to conduct some sort of behavioral study using us as lab rats.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@bluefintuna No one has gotten review points since last year.  I think they're not doing the program anymore now that they've switched affiliate programs.  That's my guess anyway.


I don't really care if they end the program but they have to give us notice to allow us to finish reviews for boxes already purchased. Just ending it with no warning would be a horrible move, it's basically screwing over the people who are advertising your product for you, that would be the final nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Just looked on Facebook and there's a post saying the new box sold out over 4 hours ago...like seriously, now many did they have to start with? Given its a starter box (so there would be a lot of interest...especially as its slightly higher end products), you would think they would have enough to last at least a day or so?

As for the points for reviews, do they still have it on their website? If so, can point them in that direction and say, as they have it still advertised, they should honour the deal...as bad publicity can do a hell of a lot more damage than good...especially to their already dwindling sales. A few you tube or blogs saying avoid them, poor CS etc would have an affect I'm sure!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> So...is that it for today? A box that's already sold out and a few items added to the shop?
> 
> Don't think I'll even bother switching on the iPad tomorrow if that's the case...just too depressing.
> 
> On a happy note, they did give me 4 memepoints for the leaked patting water so will have those if there is ever anything I'd like to buy...or get the chance to! I miss the VIP early opportunity to purchase...


It's still only 11:25 PST, so there may still be another restock tonight.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

Restocks are loading I think!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

That was weird. I saw the blue box and then it disappeared..


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Stella A said:


> That was weird. I saw the blue box and then it disappeared..


Did you see it on the sold out page? Maybe they are switching it to the box party page now.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

@theori3  No, I saw it on the big box party page. The total number of items went up briefly to 50 before dropping back to 48.

I don't think I imagined seeing it... but sorry for the false alarm everyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 21, 2015)

Stella A said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the memebox customer appreciation week is really a ruse to conduct some sort of behavioral study using us as lab rats.


Ahahahahahahaha...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They probably expect a Pavlovian response when they flash the chance of LJH in front of us.....lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah the loaded Blue and the Back to School box momentarily, lol! Not boding well for tonight!


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe  OMG! I'm so glad someone else saw that. I was just wondering if I was going crazy!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 21, 2015)

The colour boxes are up.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Alidolly, I think it was you who wanted the blue, did you grab it?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

and crashed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but the Blue Box is there.   The only one worth it would be the Lisa Pullano one, I think.  It looked like Cute Wishlist 2 sold out while i was looking at it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 21, 2015)

Grabbed the collab, ehhh why not?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Grabbed the collab, ehhh why not?


It's not a bad box, though if it has the same batch of face cream, that's expiring in a week or two.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 21, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It's not a bad box, though if it has the same batch of face cream, that's expiring in a week or two.


Ah crap, probably.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 21, 2015)

so memebox put a new box up last night the starter set ,over 8 hours later and they are sending out emails already saying the eye cream has been replaced ,looking on Facebook, 

memebox you are breaking the law ,you have advertised it as one product in written info and photos of the box, trading standards ,false advertising, 

you have learnt nothing in a year ,nothing.

clearly before selling boxes you should receive products first.

and people have been told they can't cancel the boxes still


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 21, 2015)

Is anyone else having problems getting onto the website?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> so memebox put a new box up last night the starter set ,over 8 hours later and they are sending out emails already saying the eye cream has been replaced ,looking on Facebook,
> 
> memebox you are breaking the law ,you have advertised it as one product in written info and photos of the box, trading standards ,false advertising,
> 
> ...


Is that box set to ship immediately? If they are replacing an item, they need to allow people to cancel their orders for a refund.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty surprised this has happened and it is hard to surprise me. It is probably the shadiest thing they have done other than the 'waxing' book.

As Lorna said they are breaking eu law with their advertising one product and replacing it with another without offering cancelling. I don't believe they ever had the first product personally.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Pretty surprised this has happened and it is hard to surprise me. It is probably the shadiest thing they have done other than the 'waxing' book.
> 
> As Lorna said they are breaking eu law with their advertising one product and replacing it with another without offering cancelling. I don't believe they ever had the first product personally.


I think only US laws apply since that is where they are selling from--they are just shipping to the EU, but not selling there. I'm sure there are legal issues with this according to US and California laws as well, though. They need to allow people to cancel the order.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

They seem to have waves of real idiocy and we seem to have hit one again... Sigh


----------



## tulosai (Jan 21, 2015)

I really admire those of you who continue to hang in there with Memebox. They kind of fell off my radar during the period where they weren't putting out any new boxes, and I'm always surprised when I pop in here at how they somehow continue to really really mess stuff up. I don't mean this to be a hater message, more of a really, WOW, I can't believe they did something that crazy again type message.

I do still hope they'll start putting out some actually good new boxes again, but my hope grows dimmer by the week.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

theori3 said:


> @@Alidolly, I think it was you who wanted the blue, did you grab it?


Nope...missed it.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Nope...missed it.


:/ You mentioned that you were interested in the lipstick, there seem to be a good number of blue-to-pink lipsticks available on ebay, here's one example: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-GENUINE-Hare-Magic-Moroccan-Lipstick-Changes-from-BLUE-to-PINK-/291359358217?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_Up_Cosmetics_Lipstick_PP&amp;hash=item43d65efd09


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 21, 2015)

The blue lipstick in the color box looked pretty and fun, but as a whole, they're pretty meh boxes, but I'm sorry you missed it @@Alidolly


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

You know what? I really couldn't care less about memebox. There customer appreciation week is an absolute farce. 2/3 boxes in a restock that are snapped up in seconds. A new box that also sells out quickly AND they do a bait and switch on it.

ENOUGH!!!!

I'm not playing the game any more. I've had it so I'm out. I simply cannot take any more of their utter bullshit. Once my orders have been dispatched I'm going to be buying from TesterKorea instead. I've almost made the next level (8% off). I can buy what I want, WHEN I want and still track the shipment. It still arrives about the same time and I can ask them to stock items I'd like to try.

Memebox can take those 4 points and ram them up their.....


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> The blue lipstick in the color box looked pretty and fun, but as a whole, they're pretty meh boxes, but I'm sorry you missed it @@Alidolly


Thanks. It would have been nice but I really am passed caring any more.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks @@theori3, I'll look into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 21, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> You know what? I really couldn't care less about memebox. There customer appreciation week is an absolute farce. 2/3 boxes in a restock that are snapped up in seconds. A new box that also sells out quickly AND they do a bait and switch on it.
> 
> ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> ...


. I get your frustration.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> . I get your frustration.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@bluefintuna No one has gotten review points since last year.  I think they're not doing the program anymore now that they've switched affiliate programs.  That's my guess anyway.


I got review points on the 5th.  Lauren was out on vacation all last week, I think she is really behind and trying to catch up.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 21, 2015)

I gave up on the restocks and used all of the points I was hoarding on the Goddess Cream. Now, if they would just make the LJH set available internationally, I would actually be a happy camper in Meme-land. I get that the US market is where it's at and their stock is in the USA, but there are other USA retailers who have found a way to ship to me for a reasonable price (Limecrime, MakeupGeek, ColourPop, Glossybox, Birchbox, Julep, Ipsy, and the list goes on).

I'm actually glad that Memebox gave me this time to reflect on my spending habits on their website, since I realize that no matter how great a product may be from a box, I can't use it if it's wrong for my skin-type. I then somehow feel guilty that I have to toss it because I spent money on it, even if it only ended up averaging out to be a few dollars. This way, I know that I'm in control of everything I purchase and have the ability to only purchase items I can actually use.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

After so much crap the last few days, here's something that will make you smile

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/01/20/south-korean-women-eat-american-snacks_n_6507888.html?ncid=newsletter-uk

South Korean women trying some well known American snacks..

Wonder what they'd think of haggis and tablet from Scotland...even Edinburgh Rock is an acquired taste lol!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

They could try some brummy fayre too.... Cadburys chocolate, hp sauce, sadly not made her anymore grrr, and balti lol.


----------



## Fae (Jan 21, 2015)

Bought the plant stem cell cream using my remaining 9 points! Once I receive my last Revier points, I will probs buy the elizzavecca set! ^^


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jan 21, 2015)

Memebox was so fun for me because it was a great value and the products were worth it.  It was my full imersion into Asian Beauty.  Now, there's nothing that really interests me,  and I don't think it is worth it. I'm glad I was able to familarize myself with various brands, but with the new business model. I think I will pass. 

I am still tempted to buy some of their cosmetics since I've heard they are pretty good.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> You know what? I really couldn't care less about memebox. There customer appreciation week is an absolute farce. 2/3 boxes in a restock that are snapped up in seconds. A new box that also sells out quickly AND they do a bait and switch on it.
> 
> ENOUGH!!!!
> 
> ...


That a girl!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Is that box set to ship immediately? If they are replacing an item, they need to allow people to cancel their orders for a refund.





Jane George said:


> Pretty surprised this has happened and it is hard to surprise me. It is probably the shadiest thing they have done other than the 'waxing' book.
> 
> As Lorna said they are breaking eu law with their advertising one product and replacing it with another without offering cancelling. I don't believe they ever had the first product personally.





theori3 said:


> I think only US laws apply since that is where they are selling from--they are just shipping to the EU, but not selling there. I'm sure there are legal issues with this according to US and California laws as well, though. They need to allow people to cancel the order.


I don't know what Lorna's email says, because she didn't scroll down past the first sentence, but mine clearly states that I can cancel before the box ships.


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm pretty much out of Memebox at this point. If I get the review points, great. I'd like to use them since I'll have 15 if they ever credit them to me which is quite a few points (although not as much as some of y'all were getting.) If I don't get them... I might order something but once the points are gone I don't think I'll be buying anything at least for a very long while.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 21, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I don't know what Lorna's email says, because she didn't scroll down past the first sentence, but mine clearly states that I can cancel before the box ships.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good! Glad to know Memebox isn't completely off its rocker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 21, 2015)

I think I'm as disillusioned with Memebox as all of you, ladies.

I don't like their new policies, I don't like $40 boxes, I don't like cheating and making a big deal of a few old boxes and above all I hate the way they treat long-time customers who made them get where they are now.

I got my tracking for SoothingSista which I'm glad about but I think after that there's gonna be a final breakup.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah they shipped my soothingsista box too.. Really fast but unlikely to buy more unless a mangchee box is realised or I get w and c.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I don't know what Lorna's email says, because she didn't scroll down past the first sentence, but mine clearly states that I can cancel before the box ships.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That eye cream looks AMAZING!!!!

I love the serum btw, the feel and smell is heavenly, so I would be quite excited to try the eye cream.

Glad you got this box.

I am kicking myself for not jumping on it fast enough!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> That eye cream looks AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I love the serum btw, the feel and smell is heavenly, so I would be quite excited to try the eye cream.
> 
> ...


I'm really excited about it! I already have a couple eye creams in my rotation that I like_ [Tatcha and Grinif]_, but it's a never ending hunt for the next best thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I'm really excited about it! I already have a couple eye creams in my rotation that I like_ [Tatcha and Grinif]_, but it's a never ending hunt for the next best thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ditto!

I look forward to hearing your feedback about it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 21, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I don't know what Lorna's email says, because she didn't scroll down past the first sentence, but mine clearly states that I can cancel before the box ships.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never bought the box. This is the email screen shot people woke up to earlier this morning . I think they have sent out a newer one as my friend has now received this newer one letting them cancel after emails of complaint . I only took a picture of her email as she received it . But that was 8 hours after buying and another 8 hours later another email seems to of gone out


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

We have spies in our midst


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Jane George said:


> We have spies in our midst


was there any ever doubt?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope just wish I could throw my brush at a spy...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nope just wish I could throw my brush at a spy...


haha

the spy thing seems to only work in one direction..sigh


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm resigned that there will be no nice ending for the situation which is sad... They don't care and I can't be bothered with them anymore. Lol, their loss with how much I spent in the past.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Ah, threat of legal action probably prompted them to offer the cancellation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wouldn't want the authorities taking a closer look at the books perhaps lol!?


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I never bought the box. This is the email screen shot people woke up to earlier this morning . I think they have sent out a newer one as my friend has now received this newer one letting them cancel after emails of complaint . I only took a picture of her email as she received it . But that was 8 hours after buying and another 8 hours later another email seems to of gone out


I got my email four hours after purchasing the box, and it was the only one. Did anybody else here receive several emails?


----------



## blinded (Jan 21, 2015)

Lucky box #13 and Global #19 are up. $23 price tag.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

Strangely uninterested


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope that means global bundles will happen...and at the 23.00 price tag.  I don't like these 39.00 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 21, 2015)

I always skip Lucky and Global boxes. I've regretted it a couple of times, but they are just too uncertain for me.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

Weren't they discontinuing global?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Weren't they discontinuing global?


no. I had asked about the future of globals and they told me that they weren't sure. 

I like how they are naming the globals - by the month!!  Global 19 is called January's Box, so maybe, for once, they will be listening to us and do them monthly?

I would love it as a sub service.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

It's weird because Luckybox #13 is also called January's box in the url...  I really hope they do continue one global and one luckybox each month.

Heck, do a subscription! I would subscribe to a global every month!

Of course I got these.  Globals have been one of my favorites for interesting and ridiculous.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, at least they are being shipped out closer to the purchase date. Though still not interested. 

Anyone found the info cards for the last two boxes? Want to know what's in the moisturize box.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 21, 2015)

I got my review points! Have to say at least they seem to be listening to complaints as they went back to the $23 box price!


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 21, 2015)

juless231 said:


> I got my review points! Have to say at least they seem to be listening to complaints as they went back to the $23 box price!


I'm glad someone got their review points.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad they've gone back to the $23 boxes..now they just need to bring back the voucher for $ off those boxes too and people might be a little bit happier...not much, but a little bit.

To get rid of those 4 points I bought the global / January box as made it £17 or so but that'll be my last box I think for a long, long while. I won't be camping out tomorrow morning for the clearance ...I mean restocks as its a waste of time and energy but hope everyone gets what they want without too many dramas.

I've tried hard to love memebox but they make it so difficult at times so taking a break for a bit...for how long, I don't know but I'm meme'd out and I don't need the stress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fae (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope I get mine soon! It's been over a month already! ^^


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 21, 2015)

These restocks are very frustrating... Every time I check I see the waxing (with no wax) box and the nail boxes... I have started ignoring the cpm box, it's now part of the boxes page!

I don't feel ready to trust memebox. I want to see some good boxes first!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> These restocks are very frustrating... Every time I check I see the waxing (with no wax) box and the nail boxes... I have started ignoring the cpm box, it's now part of the boxes page!
> 
> I don't feel ready to trust memebox. I want to see some good boxes first!


I noticed they placed a disclaimer in the Waxing Box blurb  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

They should just rename the blooming box.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe they could just call it "The Blooming Box" haha

I just got my review points - so it looks like Lauren is working away on these...


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 21, 2015)

So last night was the first night I was actually up when restocks were happening.  Of course, the site was glitch and crashy and there was nothing worth staying awake for (in my opinion - nothing I was after, is what I mean).  *sigh*  They really don't make it easy on us, do they.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 21, 2015)

So I see the Jackpot box is over in the sold out box...given their propensity for "restocking" from that page, does that mean they'll shove that on...and how does that work when there was a limited number of each "prize" level...and did anyone actually win the first prize?

They should have done that instead of the golden ticket thing and then it would have ensured the 1st prize winner actually received something from their win (instead of other people using the code).


----------



## starry101 (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it's too early to say that they have gone back to $23 boxes. These boxes are part of a series and have always been priced at this, so I think it would be a bad move to increase the price of something that has been consistent. However, I think we will see higher prices with new boxes and value bundles that are not part of a regular series.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ohh I'm glad they finally have $23 boxes! i think I might get luckybox 13 haha...doesn't sound lucky at all.

I did my first ever memebox review. Is this the correct emaila address to send them the review link? [email protected] If someone can confirm, that would be great!

Also what happened last night? I'm so annoyed with memebox, but not enough to stop buying their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Jan 21, 2015)

I spent my review points as soon as I got them! I was tempted to get a box, but I was too nervous it'd be a dud. I'm at the point where, although I haven't tried much yet, I know that I'm in love with the many-step process of skin care now. I really don't want to run out of products for each step, so I'm more concerned with having a few of each thing instead of trying something totally different (like a body cream, wash, etc.) I decided to grab a value set and use my points and discount. Went with the Shara Shara Sake holiday set that I keep going back to look at. I know it expires this year, but I'll definitely get through it by then. I've loved the Shara Shara skin care products I've tried so far. I know I'll still get a box here and there to try something new, but money is really tight right now and I can't risk getting items I don't need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Jan 21, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Ohh I'm glad they finally have $23 boxes! i think I might get luckybox 13 haha...doesn't sound lucky at all.
> 
> I did my first ever memebox review. Is this the correct emaila address to send them the review link? [email protected] If someone can confirm, that would be great!
> 
> Also what happened last night? I'm so annoyed with memebox, but not enough to stop buying their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



You can submit reviews here!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12YJCaWp3fNWoy3BUf_vEgO5cPwp8N-L-zG9kFy3pJX0/viewform


----------



## sam356 (Jan 21, 2015)

@@juless231 Thank you so much!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Ohh I'm glad they finally have $23 boxes! i think I might get luckybox 13 haha...doesn't sound lucky at all.
> 
> I did my first ever memebox review. Is this the correct emaila address to send them the review link? [email protected] If someone can confirm, that would be great!
> 
> Also what happened last night? I'm so annoyed with memebox, but not enough to stop buying their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  the reviews actually go thru a form.  Affiliate email address is for affiliate issues only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the form is here http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/en-us/articles/202722785-REVIEW-POINTS


----------



## sam356 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you Biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I googled memebox review points, someone mentioned sending the reviews to the affiliate email. Hopefully, I'll get my points soon!

Also is anyone else getting luckybox 13 or the global box? I don't really know if I should get one of them or wait for something better to come along

opps _I forgot to mention that I used the form the send in my review, not the affiliate email. _


----------



## Jane George (Jan 21, 2015)

You did until a few months ago but not any more.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 21, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Thank you Biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I googled memebox review points, someone mentioned sending the reviews to the affiliate email. Hopefully, I'll get my points soon!
> 
> Also is anyone else getting luckybox 13 or the global box? I don't really know if I should get one of them or wait for something better to come along


I got them both.  I can't resist a global. Luckybox #13 I got because I'm sad Luckybox #5 wasn't restocked.  Not a good reason but I had some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam356 (Jan 21, 2015)

@@Saffyra ohh I was waiting to get luckybox 5 too! I just might get #13 as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok well then if you both get #13, I am getting it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually I find 13 to be a lucky number.


----------



## jennielyndy (Jan 21, 2015)

I have the next two luckyboxes coming because I got the package deal. So far I've gotten Luckybox 12 and Boxing Day 1 and I was kind of disappointed with both. I thought I would be able to use some of the serums, but one had citrus extracts in it (really bad for sensitive skin) and the other burned my eyes. I just haven't gotten anything that wowed me at all, so I'm guessing that Memebox is probably just not for me.


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 21, 2015)

Yay I finally got my points too! Maybe I'll order the next Luckybox. I'm on a no-buy at the moment because I'm having to spend a lot of money on textbooks right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I think it's too early to say that they have gone back to $23 boxes. These boxes are part of a series and have always been priced at this, so I think it would be a bad move to increase the price of something that has been consistent. However, I think we will see higher prices with new boxes and value bundles that are not part of a regular series.


Also, these boxes were already sold in bundles a while back at $23 each, so it would be weird if they raised the prices when they sold them individually.


----------



## athy (Jan 22, 2015)

Yay review points! c: 

Yay $23 boxes!

Maybe without these things their sales were actually getting impacted..? DX


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Coffee break with Dani has been restocked for those that want it...


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty sure tonight's restock is only Coffee Break with Dani, Global 16 and Very Berry.

All I wanted was Dani's box, but now that it's here ... I can't bring myself to check out.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, only 3 boxes restocked?...kind of pathetic really...


----------



## athy (Jan 22, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Coffee break with Dani has been restocked for those that want it...


thank you! i've been wanting a restock of that one ever since it sold out xD


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Very Berry is a nice box - got that in the last restock.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh wow, they restocked 3 boxes...


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

My cute wishlist #2 is restocked too.

There's also a spoiler for the global #19


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Oh wow, they restocked 3 boxes...


And two are now sold out as well...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

They might do what they did yesterday and wait a bit then add more...that's now I missed old blue yesterday


----------



## Renata P (Jan 22, 2015)

I can't believe nobody has got Daily Must Wears box yet. I haven't seen any pics of the box so far


----------



## jmen (Jan 22, 2015)

Had both berry berry and dani box in cart and clicked to pay. No could do and why? Because the site lags in loading. This is not the first time either. What a way to go memebox. No wonder your customers are so fed up and bailing. aish!!!!!!!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 22, 2015)

I was in the market for a new toner, so I grabbed the new global box. I had points, and I'm tired of this restock game.

Now I'm officially and legally separated from Memebox. Please make my last box remember you fondly, Meme.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

What do you all think of the Global 19 spoiler?



Spoiler



SECRET NATURE Moringa Seed Toner: This gentle toner clarifies and hydrates the skin with Moringa seed extract, Hibiscus flower extract, fermented lotus flower, and purified water to immediately soothe irritated skin, hydrate and lock in moisture in cells, and removes makeup residue after cleansing. Powerfully natural ingredients in the formula revitalizes stressed skin, and preps the skin for the next step in skincare



I'm thinking I may grab the box (the addiction is restarting...).


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

theori3 said:


> What do you all think of the Global 19 spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a massive fan of toners (the Gokmel one is like paint stripper though having using Milkydress Rose and so far, its been fine with no reaction). Not sure about the Secret Nature toner but willing to give it a go..
Edit - too many ones!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

I used the google translate app to get a rough translation of the ingredients for the global 19 spoiler, and I think that it does contain alcohol.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 22, 2015)

@@theori3 oh thanks! Do you have the full list?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Think there will be a lot of unhappy people later on as I know a few people were after the Dani box and would have missed it. I had an email for Lauren who said they were receiving unprecedented demand from a whole lot of new customers but that they're were double figure numbers for each box restocked (I had made a comment about only stocking one or two boxes). I still don't think are adding enough stock but at least they seem to be answering their emails now....though maybe because it was a complaint!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @@theori3 oh thanks! Do you have the full list?


I don't, as I used the app on my phone, and a lot of it was gibberish (taking a picture of a computer screen doesn't make for the best results), but ethanol is one of the words it managed to translate.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Think there will be a lot of unhappy people later on as I know a few people were after the Dani box and would have missed it. I had an email for Lauren who said they were receiving unprecedented demand from a whole lot of new customers but that they're were double figure numbers for each box restocked (I had made a comment about only stocking one or two boxes). I still don't think are adding enough stock but at least they seem to be answering their emails now....though maybe because it was a complaint!


There do seem to be quite a few new customers getting hooked on memebox (even though there have been hardly any boxes lately), and so it makes sense that a lot of people want to grab these boxes that they didn't get a chance to buy before.


----------



## yanama (Jan 22, 2015)

jmen, totally understand what you are feeling. Yesterday the site was glitchy and it took an hour to get in, today I fell asleep for 20 min and both the boxes that were well reviewed were sold out! The only box that's left is a recent mixed review one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to memebox and this is incredibly frustrating, can't imagine what I'd feel if i was a long time customer. This box party kinda fits with the theme I've been seeing in reviews of memebox getting less and less good. Just makes me wonder why I'm staying up for this lameness.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

I wish they'd remove the boxes that have sold out from the big box page so people can quickly see what's left. Its looking very cluttered at the moment with the mixture of sold out and boxes no-one wants to buy.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

yanama said:


> jmen, totally understand what you are feeling. Yesterday the site was glitchy and it took an hour to get in, today I fell asleep for 20 min and both the boxes that were well reviewed were sold out! The only box that's left is a recent mixed review one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new to memebox and this is incredibly frustrating, can't imagine what I'd feel if i was a long time customer. This box party kinda fits with the theme I've been seeing in reviews of memebox getting less and less good. Just makes me wonder why I'm staying up for this lameness.


To be honest, the site almost always crashes during big restocks. It's frustrating, but worth it if you actually manage to pick up a box on your wishlist.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 22, 2015)

Woah! Don't everyone rush and crash the site but CPM2 is on sale!!! lol


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Woah! Don't everyone rush and crash the site but CPM2 is on sale!!! lol


$19, hardly a massive reduction. Had they made it $15, they might have shifted....maybe....one or two..


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Global 16 is back in stock - that is a really good global, btw.   That has the mizon snail gel, delskin centella power ampoule, elizavecca leg cooling massage cream (which I love that stuff), unni recipe vitamin recharger spray facial mist (lovely mist), rire black head cleanser and serum + a hair ampoule (I didn't use that one).

I am surprised that hasn't sold out.


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Were the "From Jeju", "Chocolate Mania", "Wine and Cheese" and "Electric Brights" value sets there yesterday? They look almost like box restocks minus an item.  I guess they couldn't get everything they needed to offer a full restock.  Hmmm. . . these actually look more tempting than the boxes they have been restocking. . . and I do have that VIP code and some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Renata P (Jan 22, 2015)

It looks tat there are plenty of anniversary boxes available but only through the direct link:

http://us.memebox.com/81-1st-anniversary-box

It is not visible in the box party or sold out boxes tabs. Another glitch?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> Were the "From Jeju", "Chocolate Mania", "Wine and Cheese" and "Electric Brights" value sets there yesterday? They look almost like box restocks minus an item.  I guess they couldn't get everything they needed to offer a full restock.  Hmmm. . . these actually look more tempting than the boxes they have been restocking. . . and I do have that VIP code and some points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I haven't seen those in the restocks, but Electric Brights was not that great of a box based on the reviews.  Wine &amp; Cheese - I doubt they will ever restock that because of the missing Innisfree product.


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I haven't seen those in the restocks, but Electric Brights was not that great of a box based on the reviews.  Wine &amp; Cheese - I doubt they will ever restock that because of the missing Innisfree product.


The valueset is missing that product and listed at $19.  I notice the "From Jeju" one is missing the toner and is also $19 so I'm guessing that they're all missing something hence why they're value sets and not boxes.  If anyone is interested, they're on the main page under "What's New".


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Postage is screwed on the w and c and I need it. So annoyed


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 22, 2015)

Shipping is $24.88 on those sets, though!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

YOU SUCK Memebox


----------



## Renata P (Jan 22, 2015)

I am sure they will fix the shipping costs soon. So far in wine and cheese set the shipping is added twice. They will not, as usual, test the site first, so we will see how they work


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Renata P said:


> I am sure they will fix the shipping costs soon. So far in wine and cheese set the shipping is added twice. They will not, as usual, test the site first, so we will see how they work


Sorry I just neeeed that set... Perhaps times two


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Wish I hadn't snagged the Snow White box in a restock now, the value set is a good deal!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 22, 2015)

Those sets look reasonable. But nothing I *need*. Was trying to destash and memebox spoiled the market for me lol! Had to take into account shipping from EU and meh...I'll wait for stuff.

Choc looks good tho.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 22, 2015)

Grabbed the gentleman's grooming kit because it has a few things I want, and I'll pass the rest on to the SO.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> The valueset is missing that product and listed at $19.  I notice the "From Jeju" one is missing the toner and is also $19 so I'm guessing that they're all missing something hence why they're value sets and not boxes.  If anyone is interested, they're on the main page under "What's New".


ahh, I see.  Yes, some of those are actually pretty good deals then.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Ahhhhhh fix the cheese


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

I just wish they would bring back the FREESHIPPING promo over 70.00 in the international shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I just wish they would bring back the FREESHIPPING promo over 70.00 in the international shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could do that today


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Cool they fixed it and I bought a couple and have used my coupon code for 10% off...


----------



## juless231 (Jan 22, 2015)

Was just about to order one of those sets and huge shocker... sold out...


----------



## starry101 (Jan 22, 2015)

They are selling out already!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

snow white sold out!!  That was the one I was going to get for the apple scrub!! wahhh


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 22, 2015)

Probably had like 5 of each...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

what did they have = 10 of them each?  good grief!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 22, 2015)

Gah, I really wanted the Jeju value set and it's sold out!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Feel guilty for getting two now but some hg in cheese


----------



## juless231 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm not going to worry about anything memebox related and missing out. I'll stick to regular value sets and ordering what I choose from other sites. Disappointing to not even have a chance to get things.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Might have been tempted by the chocolate mania one but its sold out (have the parents over today so not been able to check every 5 minutes to see if they've added anything else). Glad some folk managed to snag a few things though..


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm still very curious where Global #19 is.... I thought they sold a bundle containing the global #19 a while back?\

Opps!!! Nevermind - its the January box = Global #19 &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 22, 2015)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED COFFEEBREAKWITHDANI.UGH.

Memebox I know you've got your hands on the sunscreen. Just put it in the Memeshop with a free shipping coupon and everything is going to be okay. Memebox, please.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

19 is here: http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/january-box


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED COFFEEBREAKWITHDANI.UGH.
> 
> Memebox I know you've got your hands on the sunscreen. Just put it in the Memeshop with a free shipping coupon and everything is going to be okay. Memebox, please.


have you tried requesting it from testerkorea?

I have gotten a lot of products that way.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> have you tried requesting it from testerkorea?
> 
> I have gotten a lot of products that way.


!!! I have not. Do you know the best way of going about it? Their "want" forum is flooded with spam, would e-mail be better?

I know a lot of people didn't care for the sunscreen so hopefully I'll catch a whole bunch of people wanting to swap or sell here or on the FB group once the boxes are shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure everyone here knows how much I love it.

Edit: Am I remembering incorrectly, or did the review stars for Cleopatra just go up? I remember it being at 3.5 and now it's at 5... and there's no way the nail boxes have 4-5 stars, right?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

TesterKorea aren't accepting requests at the moment as they are stock-taking (there was a post in the want section about it...amongst all the spammer emails that are there at the moment). Not sure when they'd open that again...

The Night Care box arrived today - its not too bad and will likely use most of the products. Just wish they'd include the full card rather than the online one as would save me having to write the instructions for each product on the card.

I'm still waiting for two Roseroseshop orders that seem to have gone AWOL (and I've no tracking code either so can't check where in the world they've got to) plus the Beauteque bag. They asked for a review of it...er, how can I do that when I don't have it yet!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> !!! I have not. Do you know the best way of going about it? Their "want" forum is flooded with spam, would e-mail be better?
> 
> I know a lot of people didn't care for the sunscreen so hopefully I'll catch a whole bunch of people wanting to swap or sell here or on the FB group once the boxes are shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure everyone here knows how much I love it.
> 
> Edit: Am I remembering incorrectly, or did the review stars for Cleopatra just go up? I remember it being at 3.5 and now it's at 5... and there's no way the nail boxes have 4-5 stars, right?


Actually, the want forum is the best way to put in a request.  Just start a new thread and they will respond within 1-2 days - I have requested all of my items that way

if you have the link to the product on a korean page (like the company's product page), that is also helpful to them.  Usually, companies put their website on the box or product itself.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

What are you after from the box @@Alidolly

Lol tk are also realises they are oos on items today too...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

@JaneGeorge I'm not actually after anything - just saw the post on TesterKorea when I was browsing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the post

Status: Moderator

Total Posts: 123

PM

Posted: yesterday

Dear Customers,

We are rearranging our stocks at the moment and "WANT" or "Request Any Korea Product" in Forum will not be responded in the meanwhile.

We truly apologize for all your inconvenience and will do out best to launch them again with better service asap.

Thank you.

Hopefully they'll accept requests soon though (and remove all the spam email too)


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm glad I picked-up January's box (Global 19).  I tend to like those, and the spoiler looks like a useful product for me.  I think I will stick with the monthly boxes if they continue to offer them--not as much money for memebox as I was spending before, but I will still have some lovely pink boxes coming.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 22, 2015)

Actually, there are only about 20 January Boxes left so you'd better get it if you want it.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 22, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED COFFEEBREAKWITHDANI.UGH.
> 
> Memebox I know you've got your hands on the sunscreen. Just put it in the Memeshop with a free shipping coupon and everything is going to be okay. Memebox, please.


I wanted that too. But I missed all four days lol. Was in school.

Now, if Memeshop will listen, and add the Miguhara BP cream along with 9392371 other wishlist items into their memeshop. For their sake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

I have to admit I filled up on my hg items today and I am trying to the opposite of a lot of you and trying to downsize


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

Urg.. The one box I wanted.. Wine &amp; Cheese and it's restocked while I was sleeping.. Urg.. Hoping they will restock it but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Urg.. The one box I wanted.. Wine &amp; Cheese and it's restocked while I was sleeping.. Urg.. Hoping they will restock it but I am not holding my breath.


It restocked as a nineteen dollar value set to clear items I think.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> It restocked as a nineteen dollar value set to clear items I think.


Yes I figured as much. Just sad I missed the value set. Really wanted to try out the Mangchee stuff.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> Edit: Am I remembering incorrectly, or did the review stars for Cleopatra just go up? I remember it being at 3.5 and now it's at 5... and there's no way the nail boxes have 4-5 stars, right?


You are remembering correctly.  Yesterday there were three sub-par reviews, including my one-star review.  Memebox has removed all the negative ones and left only the one five-star review.

We see what you did there, Memebox.  Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

Moisturize box in the spoilers thread. It's an actual card this time.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope some of you got the Chocolate Mania value set (I got the original box).  The only thing in the VS missing from the box was the eyebrow pencil which was meh anyway and which a lot of people thought was moldy.  I think it just had "bloom" on it, but whatever.  The VS had all the good stuff, and for only $19, that's great.

However, Memebox deleting negative reviews on crappy boxes they're trying to move really pisses me off.  I just posted on their Facebook page; they'll probably remove that too.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 22, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> Actually, there are only about 20 January Boxes left so you'd better get it if you want it.


I was going to buy it, but I keep looking at my over flowing box in my bedroom, and it's turning me off - All I see is dollar signs laying there un used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm so bummed that I missed the w and c, from jeju and, choco mania value sets as these were the restock boxes I was hoping to have a chance to grab. So basically I have been staying up late each night this week for nothing.

Seriously Memebox? Your customer appreciation week is more like a big middle finger to your customer base. And yes, I'm really cranky because I have been sleep deprived this whole week!


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

I couldn't figure out what was missing from the chocolate box. Totally forgot about that eyebrow pencil. Mine was one that was nasty. I was probably just bloomed, but it was also so dry it was unusable. 

Other than that wine and cheese value set, nothing this week has interested me at all. Good thing since I'm way too old to be staying up past 3am just to be disappointed.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

So we can safely say the "customer appreciation week" is the final clearance of the warehouse sale...stuff they found after clearing all those Boxing Day and Black Friday boxes.

What crap...er, I mean delights will we get tomorrow I wonder? What's left? What haven't they added yet from the recent disaster boxes that sold badly?

Its Friday so another new box perhaps? Or more of those value sets (where they can't make a full box).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

I missed the value sets but just sat a 5 hr tattoo session . Not that worried .

I wonder what tomorrow the last day will bring


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

I would of got the wine and cheese bundle set or tried the chocolate set but I'm not upset they are sold out . Restraint is good


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 22, 2015)

The $19 value sets were really nice! I think that's a good idea! But I haven't bought anything so far...

Update regarding my box that was returned in Korea. Memebox emailed me that actually my box is in Spain... without any further info... They clearly messed up everything, I have no idea what tracking number they check... I hope they don't think that it is my fault that the package went in Spain instead of UK!


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

To all you lucky girls who got Coffee Break With Dani, I still love you.  And if you don't want your Miguhara... *cough*

That was a lot of Dani boxes, too!  I tried so  hard but it sold out in my cart.

I think that Luckybox #5 will never show up.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm happy some of you guys got the $19 boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are a good deal actually! I missed everything. Just when I went off to bed, I think they posted all the boxes. Oh well..sad I missed the chocolate box, otherwise I'm okay with missing out.

I've a feeling tonight's gonna be crazy mad rush to get restocks. Quite a few of the boxes mentioned in their promotion didn't show up yet.

I'm tired of waiting for lucky box 5 as well :/


----------



## ievutuce (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello ladies, 

Im usually just a lurker in this forum. I just looked at the moisturise moisturise moisturise spoilers and Im actually quite happy with the box. Overall I used to be so excited about memebox, Ive been here since box 5. But now, I think just like everyone else, Im a little disappointed. 

I just had a question regarding tester korea, has anyone ever made an order from Uk? if so, how long did it take to receive it, as its been almost a month for me.... 

Thanks!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2015)

New box: Baby Soft Skin &gt;&gt; http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/baby-soft-skin


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

ievutuce said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Im usually just a lurker in this forum. I just looked at the moisturise moisturise moisturise spoilers and Im actually quite happy with the box. Overall I used to be so excited about memebox, Ive been here since box 5. But now, I think just like everyone else, Im a little disappointed.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've ordered a couple of times to the UK and it is usually just short of a month from when I put the order in till it finally arrives. Once it gets to GBLALA, its about 3 more days till it arrives at my house. I know they where swamped at Christmas and had lots of orders on standby for over a week but I think they are starting to catch up again.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

OiiO said:


> New box: Baby Soft Skin &gt;&gt; http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/baby-soft-skin


Hmmm...back to the $29.99 boxes plus shipping. Not interested and will wait till someone has unboxed. Anyway, can always pick it up in their next big "customer appreciation week" in a few months time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jan 22, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Hmmm...back to the $29.99 boxes plus shipping. Not interested and will wait till someone has unboxed. Anyway, can always pick it up in their next big "customer appreciation week" in a few months time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I feel like I have too many products right now, so it doesn't interest me that much. I bet I would have been all over it a few months ago, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

Just read the description for the Baby Soft Skin new memebox offering. Any other North Americans get a chuckle from the "[SIZE=medium]8 hours of sleep is simply out of the question" part of the writeup?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]  Will heavy duty undereye concealer be one of the items included in this box? :laughno:


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 22, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Hmmm...back to the $29.99 boxes plus shipping. Not interested and will wait till someone has unboxed. Anyway, can always pick it up in their next big "customer appreciation week" in a few months time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love your dry humour, hehe.

I can't say I'm interested in the box, either. Way too vague. Also I have moisturizers for _days_. And by days I mean, probably two years...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

They are offering bundles on the new boxes with "free express shipping" but charging it at checkout!!! Not cool

Since when did FREE actually mean $18.99 added to the price?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> They are offering bundles on the new boxes with "free express shipping" but charging it at checkout!!! Not cool
> 
> Since when did FREE actually mean $18.99 added to the price?


I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think they just added those and will fix them soon (I hope)


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 22, 2015)

Really interested in the new box.. Nice to FINALLY see the value sets are back up again. Have missed those..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

Box value sets are back . But the prices are a bit more http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/box-value-sets


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

it looks like that is not a typo - you pay for one express shipping cost 18.99 - it is no longer a free upgrade to express shipping.  they really need to reword that better.  that is not a free upgrade.  that is just express shipping at one cost.

[SIZE=medium]*Get this value set with free upgrade to express shipping with one payment of $18.99*[/SIZE]


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

So...Looking at the sold out page. What boxes there haven't been listed yet this week (as can maybe work out what'll be up tomorrow).

Jackpot

#29 scrub (can't remember seeing that up)

#7 Milk

Dirty Gal

Luckybox 1,2, 3, 4, 5

Two mini boxes

The early globals

Etude House

Is there any more? They've "sort of" done chocolate mania, from Jeju etc as the value sets so don't think they will come up again..perhaps cacao?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it looks like that is not a typo - you pay for one express shipping cost 18.99 - it is no longer a free upgrade to express shipping. they really need to reword that better. that is not a free upgrade. that is just express shipping at one cost.
> 
> *Get this value set with free upgrade to express shipping with one payment of $18.99*


It's no typo I emailed and had a reply in under 5 minutes . They can keep the boxes


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

That kind of defeats the purpose of a value set.. They really don't want our business do they?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it looks like that is not a typo - you pay for one express shipping cost 18.99 - it is no longer a free upgrade to express shipping. they really need to reword that better. that is not a free upgrade. that is just express shipping at one cost.
> 
> *Get this value set with free upgrade to express shipping with one payment of $18.99*


Nope, there is no way that can be classified as being free upgrade. Its a standard express shipping cost of $18.99 and, at that price and no other options, I'm out


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

LOL at this in the new box description:  _"Whether you're in your 20s or your 40s, the quest to maintain supple, soft skin is a daily challenge."_

So I guess since I'm in my 50s they think I'd be better off just offing myself now and getting it over with.

NEVER!!!!  :angry:

P.S.  I'm glad they're offering bundles of the newer boxes; however, since I think all the new boxes will only have 5 items at best, I'm wary.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh, god.. Such a let down anyway. Not paying 18.99 for shipping. Keep your boxes to yourself Memebox -.-


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 22, 2015)

Yep that's a disastrous move.  People bought the value sets for the free express.  Sorry memebox, to follow the title style of your skincare products, you can go "**** yourself"

(eta: sorry if that's harsh or crass, but I'm just SO unimpressed with this company right now.)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

Memebox FREE UPGRADE means it costs nothing, zip, nada, nowt...it does NOT mean you charge $18.99. That is NOT free. Comprende? Its misleading and untrue to say FREE UPGRADE so change it...oh how I wish I were a US lawyer...I'd even send the letters in for FREE (and not charge $24 for them lol!)


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 22, 2015)

They just seem to be taking everyone's suggestions and altering them to fit the bottom line. I guess for the die hards who always order express shipping, technically paying only $9.50 each box for express shipping could be considered a deal. Regular consumers aren't really going to go for that offer though.

I can't remember who mentioned this a long time ago, but someone did say that all of the great customer perks were to boost their year-end sales numbers, and now they have to get back to padding their profit margin.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> They just seem to be taking everyone's suggestions and altering them to fit the bottom line. I guess for the die hards who always order express shipping, technically paying only $9.50 each box for express shipping could be considered a deal. Regular consumers aren't really going to go for that offer though.
> 
> .


That and the new  customers who is not aware how the previous bundles were priced. They may think it's a reasonable deal as well.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

So, just asked my husband what he though free upgrade meant and he said...well, it would be the regular price of the shipping but for the express shipping.

Fair enough...that's still only $6.99 as that's the snail mail price. So, even if you double that (for the two boxes...it would still be less than the $18.99 they want to charge).

No matter how you look at it, its misleading. Express shipping is $18.99 normally. Even putting 2 boxes for 1 express shipping would suffice


----------



## blinded (Jan 22, 2015)

Daily wears spoilers in spoiler thread


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

free upgrade to express shipping would have been regular shipping cost...yep...

they really do not have a good grip over there.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 22, 2015)

What on earth?

Since when is paying $18.99 free?!  They're both arriving in the same box so it's not two shipment charges and one is free... because there's only ONE shipment which means ONE shipping charge.  And if there's a charge then it's not free. 

Dopes.  Who'd want to do that anyway?  It completely takes the value out of buying a value set.  How many times have I bought a box I didn't really want just to get the express shipping?  Several.  But this makes it completely not worth it anymore.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it bad to bait them by pointing it out to them on Instagram?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

blinded said:


> Daily wears spoilers in spoiler thread


A sheet mask that retails for $17?  Really, am I missing something there??


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Is it bad to bait them by pointing it out to them on Instagram?


No.  I pointed out to them on Facebook that we know they are deleting negative reviews of their products.  I asked them how stupid they think we are.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Is it bad to bait them by pointing it out to them on Instagram?


No so have I . Also the hand cream lip cream bundles as advertised as global sale is USA only wanted the raspberry


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> A sheet mask that retails for $17? Really, am I missing something there??


What is this mask you speak of . Goes off to find a link . Maybe it's a special kind of special mask for that price .

Edited seen the mask not convinced . Sticks to elizavecca masks they work


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> A sheet mask that retails for $17?  Really, am I missing something there??


it's got 5 sheets.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol a stepbrother of the expensive bath bomb


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 22, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> it's got 5 sheets.


Ah, thank you, I missed that.  Too blinded by MemeRage, I guess.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 22, 2015)

I was feeling a bit appreciated with memebox offering bundles again, but if they really stick to $18.99 "free shipping upgrade" they just ruin everything! plan for self destruction!!! Who is taking these decisions?!?!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

Update on Instagram about the free shipping


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

but that is not free upgrade to shipping.  They need to change that term - they used it in the past for one cost of 6.99 (regular shipping) that was upgraded at no additional cost to express.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

I wasn't tagged lol


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Is it bad I hear the song 'lips are movin' when memebox talk to us.

Still feel like they are a bad boyfriend a lot.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> *Is it bad I hear the song 'lips are movin' when memebox talk to us.*
> 
> Still feel like they are a bad boyfriend a lot.


yep, and it used to be that the sex was great. Now, not so much.  Why Memebox?  What did we do to you to make you stop loving us?


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

Poor memebox on Instagram


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 22, 2015)

They soooo need to hire a consumer lawyer before they add any more howlers. One of these days they WILL face a legal challenge...its only a matter of time. Its not like they can claim they don't know when their consumers are pointing out the glaring inconsistencies and errors.

Anyway, getting late so heading to bed I think as daughter will be up at 6am no doubt.

Night folks...lets see what mishap they can come out with tomorrow!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2015)

Sooo anyone bought this box . I bought the snow white box when they first released it wonder on your views for this version


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Poor memebox on Instagram


I do not feel sorry for them.  I sent an email days ago on the freeshipping code to the hi email address - crickets.

Even yesstyle.com - one of the more expensive online k-beauty sites - gives you free shipping when you hit a certain limit, plus discounts.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Sooo anyone bought this box . I bought the snow white box when they first released it wonder on your views for this version


I wanted it just for the apple scrub (as that would have been create - the current scrub is 18.00 + plus some horrid amount in shipping frees) but it sold out under my feet.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

On good side Lorna just pointed out a error on the snow WHITE page...


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 22, 2015)

Jane George said:


> On good side Lorna just pointed out a error on the snow WHITE page...


Omg I did not even notice it till you pointed it out! Hahahaha !


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Omg I did not even notice it till you pointed it out! Hahahaha !


Well we know how they feel about that bundle.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2015)

OMG - I just noticed it!! hahaha


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 22, 2015)

bahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah snow shite.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 22, 2015)

I've screenshotted it... Now what to do with it lol.

I wonder if that is how they feel about that particular value set.

Sorry am tired and going around in circles


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh shite! That's the funniest thing ever!! Lolololol.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 22, 2015)

Received e-mail from Memebox regarding box value sets-immediately clicked on link thinking yes, finally!  Memebox is listening to their customers.  Realized there's a cost of $18.99 which is not a free upgrade to express shipping and the boxes are $29, not $23.  While contemplating purchasing boxes at a higher price, I decided to check out MUT which confirmed yet again that Memebox does not know how to properly word their advertisements.  Aggravated.  I tried to buy the Wine and Cheese and Chocolate Mania value sets this morning and the site kept charging shipping twice.  I didn't place the order because I didn't want to try to get my money back for the $30 in shipping fees.  By the time I got to work they were sold out.  I have decided this is a sign that I have too many beauty products and I should simply enjoy/use them.  My annoyance immediately faded as soon as I read @@Lorna ljblog's post about the Snow "Shite" box value set and I laughed out loud.  You ladies are a hoot and your posts are highly entertaining!


----------



## maii (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm so sad/annoyed I missed Chocomania...got up super early to check the BOX page, had a quick browse through there and thought 'welp, maybe tomorrow will be more chocolatey' and got on with my day...

And then later checked back to find it was hiding out in the VALUE SETS, and of course sold out in zero seconds.

If only I'd checked that page too! I would've got it. I didn't knooooooow. Sigh.

End whine.

Maybe tomorrow will bring a Lucky 5 set? That's the only other I wanted.


----------



## athy (Jan 22, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG SNOW SHITE


----------



## TreatChoself (Jan 22, 2015)

So I posted all the info about changing review stars (seriously, look at the reviews for the waxing box versus the stars given by each of those reviewers) over at the FB group. And just like magic, that group's Memespy suddenly starts posting over there, which she rarely does. I asked her directly about changing review stars and deleting negative reviews. Let's see what happens when they CAN'T delete a social media question about their shadiness.

Thank you guys for posting about this. So much. This was the straw that broke my damned back. If I could cancel today's order I would. I'm appalled at this.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 22, 2015)

I wasn't sure what you meant about the review stars, thought maybe they were deleting negative reviews or something, so went to check it out.

W...T....F.....??!

I can't believe I'm seeing these terrible reviews all miraculously with 5 stars?? What the hell do they think that is going to do other than make customers loose even more trust in this company? We trust that when we submit a review, good or bad, it will not be altered. That is so unethical... Unless they can come up with some reasoning or fix it and blame some technical glitch (and it's actually believable), I'm not sure I'll be purchasing from them again. That is just so wrong.


----------



## TreatChoself (Jan 22, 2015)

Apparently on the Cleopatra box they just deleted the negative reviews. What happened with the waxing box would be hilarious if it weren't so incredibly shady and unethical.


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm just sitting here having my Memebox pity party. I've either stayed awake or set the alarm to wake up at 2 am for the restocks all week only to have such a lackluster offering of boxes, have boxes sold from out of my cart, etc. and then to add insult to injury, miss the W&amp;C, Snow White, and chocolate mania "boxes" this morning that I've really been wanting because I was foolishly trying to dress and feed my children and get them off to school rather than stalk the Memebox pages (and where did they say anything about their big "box party" being value sets?). I may resign myself to never getting my hands on that Bounce Cheese Cream or a Mangchee product or I may be a glutton for punishment and hope for a Luckybox #5 in the wee houre of the morning tomorrow as a consolation prize. I totally came into Memebox at the wrong time (Nov/Dec.) Sad for what could have been.....


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 22, 2015)

I feel your pain @@happysubber23! I've been staying up late at night as well this week hoping to get the much coveted  w&amp;c and choco boxes only to find out after finally going to bed and getting up this morning that I missed them in their value set reincarnation. I guess I will just chalk it up to a bad memebox week. (My boxing day special #2 box made it all the way to Chicago and then decided to catch a plane to Germany. I've been rejected by an inanimate object. Sigh...)

I'm hoping that memebox will put an effort into wowing us with the restock in a few hours and with exciting boxes/value sets (and memespies "I cream myself" does not count) on the last day of their "customer appreciation week" . But with all their shady dealings coming to light, almost nonexistent vip perks, plus the whole reincarnating coveted memeboxes as value sets that sell out in seconds has put a huge damper on my memebox addiction. Oh well ...


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 22, 2015)

Stella, we must be neighbors (I'm in the Chicago 'burbs) and I hope that BF#2 finds its way back to you. That looked like such a great box. I must say that earning VIP status as of this month has been quite the let down. Not even sure how to use the so called "perks" that I now have.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 23, 2015)

Where's the best place to watch for the boxes to come up?  Sold Out or Box Party?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

I bet its Oh My Lips and Makeup Edition 3.  Those two boxes (and some others I think) are not on the Box Party page but are in stock.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Grrrr they changed it. Back to Snow White but I will forever know it by its weekend name


----------



## theori3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I bet its Oh My Lips and Makeup Edition 3.  Those two boxes (and some others I think) are not on the Box Party page but are in stock.


I think they might have restocked them on another night.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 23, 2015)

So the new For Baby Soft Skin box must have borrowed Hermione's Time-Turner because now it is on both the big box party and new boxes pages...


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I think they might have restocked them on another night.


Yes, they've been restocked since Monday but never put on the Box Party page.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

Stella A said:


> So the new For Baby Soft Skin box must have borrowed Hermione's Time-Turner because now it is on both the big box party and new boxes pages


Loving your Harry Potter reference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

So where are we meant to watch today? New boxes, big box sale, sold out boxes, value sets...seriously, can they not just keep it in the one place at least!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

New $15 sample box that has the pisteo stuff in it...

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/big-box-party/korean-beauty-starter-set-2-sampler-kit


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Another new box added - intro to tea $40 free shipping and 6 items

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/big-box-party/korean-beauty-starter-set-3-intro-to-ta#.VMH0UxEgGSM


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Another new box added - intro to tea $40 free shipping and 6 items
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/big-box-party/korean-beauty-starter-set-3-intro-to-ta#.VMH0UxEgGSM


Hooray! Makes up for me losing the Tea box from my cart the other night!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

The A-True is some expensive, elusive stuff too! Just buying it for those two items!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

I bought it. Free ship too atm.... I hope @ gets it as she loves dermalift


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Tbh these two naked boxes look quite good and I bought the pouch but paypal exchange rate means I might not buy much else


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Got it too (and the small one as I've been using the Pisteo and actually like it as seems to be lasting for ages despite its diminutive size!).

Daughter grabbed the iPad and watching cbeebies so now on the mobile which is rubbish..she's been told though to give it back straight away once the restocks get added!!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

two new boxes added. Detox &amp; Renew &amp; Mystery box #1


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

What was the pisteo in?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Two more boxes been added including a mystery box


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> What was the pisteo in?


Can't remember off hand but it wouldn't fit into my stash box so been using it this week and its nice


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> What was the pisteo in?


Thanksgiving box #1 I think


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Thanksgiving box #1 I think


Cheers. Got pouch for the dermalift and the dinoplatz but the vit c serum looks interesting too.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

Got the pouch too. Used up my points for it. Tempted by the mystery box. I have an unexplained need to buy everything that says mystery on it.. Supposed to be on a no buy too.. urg..


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Cheers. Got pouch for the dermalift and the dinoplatz but the vit c serum looks interesting too.


Are you referencing the "starter set #2"when you say the pouch or is there something else that I'm missing?


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes, starter set #2 is the pouch. It includes a memepouch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

Totally got that sampler kit with the dermalift!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry sampler 2


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

hmmm so the final day of the big box party is 4 new boxes and no restocks? What about the boxes that was in the original picture but have not been restocked?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh that ATrue one!  I love the snow white essence!!  The watery gel cream didn't really work for me, though.  I felt it made me extra greasy.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> hmmm so the final day of the big box party is 4 new boxes and no restocks? What about the boxes that was in the original picture but have not been restocked?


You mean "What about luckybox #5??!!??!?!eleventy!!??"  That's what I'm thinking anyway.

/cries

Edited because I'm obviously so distraught I can't spell.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

Ha, now I'll have 12 of the Dermalift! Been buying left and right on fb! Great stuff in a dumpy unassuming tube! Hope @ is awake!


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

@@Saffyra yup that's what I was thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow the sampler kit sold out. That was fast.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

I tagged her on Instagram. Hope she sees before it sells out


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 23, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> @@Saffyra yup that's what I was thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Wow the sampler kit sold out. That was fast.


Well, supposedly the C serum alone was worth $125. $15 including shipping is hard to beat.

ETA: and to Memebox's credit it's not like there were only a handful of them. There were at least 100 they just FLEW.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

happysubber23 said:


> Well, supposedly the C serum alone was worth $125. $15 including shipping is hard to beat.


omg, I snapped it up so fast just in case it was a "typo" and should have had a shipping charge.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

The serum is barking as it is 35ml all in.. Huge fr a serum


----------



## sam356 (Jan 23, 2015)

wow memebox is on a roll with the review points. I sent my reviews yesterday and got my points today. Got the Tea sampler, that was a good deal. Some got multiples of that box!

I hope they restock as well, so I can use my points. I didn't notice until I already bought the sampler.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

the site is down for me.

I have to say... this feels like the old days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 23, 2015)

....and it's traditional "stocking time" and the site has crashed.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 23, 2015)

I cant get it to work.. Been trying to check out for atleast 20min. SO annoying!!


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> the site is down for me.
> 
> I have to say... this feels like the old days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahah I was about to say the same thing!

Site is down, box madness...almost feels like I went back in time!

If only their "free upgrade" to express shipping was actually like it used to be. 

The overwhelming need to grab something is huge, but with no points I'm going to have to avoid the new pretties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dat Tea box tho...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

Got 4 boxes used some points sample1 box ..tea box . Detox box and a mystery box for a gift . What the heck .


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

That tea box is screaming at me.  The prices they have for the ATrue are actually real and the only way you can get it into the US is by emailing them and begging them to send you some and paying a huge shipping fee.  Well, unless you spend $100.  

And everything smells absolutely divine!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That tea box is screaming at me. The prices they have for the ATrue are actually real and the only way you can get it into the US is by emailing them and begging them to send you some and paying a huge shipping fee. Well, unless you spend $100.
> 
> And everything smells absolutely divine!


I KNOW! I emailed them and the shipping fee for samples was close to 40 bucks! I wasn't ready to order $100+ of unknowns to get free or discounted shipping. So happy with this box!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Dang the site is busy....can't get in now at all...


----------



## yanama (Jan 23, 2015)

Have to admit, I'm glad I checked today after all, I love tea products and was super stocked to see the tea box! This will make me sleep more easily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Can't beleive how quickly that pouch box sold out...reckon they only had a few hundred of those kicking about.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 23, 2015)

The site loaded for me just now. No new restocks


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

I think loads grabbed fast in case it was a shipping price error


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 23, 2015)

Well I give up on the site working for me. It's 3:30am and I have to be up at 8 LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope everyone gets the goodies they want!! &lt;3


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 23, 2015)

Im so pissed really. Had the sample kit in the chart and couldnt get it to checkout so it sold out. :/


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Wish I'd grabbed two of the sampler boxes (or 3) now....oh well, least I got one.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 23, 2015)

I wasn't able to get one, the web page wouldn't load for me. I can't believe it had 5 of those serums, a set of 4 sells for $87 on testerkorea.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

I just ordered another tea box for my mother to cheer her up . Not closets such but her father died 106 fell at home and sisters hadn't checked on him and pnemonia got his organs so sad . yesterday and husband over xmas we not that close but she liked the products from the first tea box . So she come back to that again


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

I got one but in a way I wish I hadn't woke at five... Would trade it for sleeeeeep


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I just ordered another tea box for my mother to cheer her up . Not closets such but her father died 106 fell at home and sisters hadn't checked on him and pnemonia got his organs so sad . yesterday and husband over xmas we not that close but she liked the products from the first tea box . So she come back to that again


So sorry Lorna.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that Lorna. I'm sure she'll appreciate the gift


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I think I have to give up on Luckybox #5.  I had a sneaking suspicion they weren't going to restock it after they removed it from the Box Party page.

At least I got Boxing Day 2 and the new Sampler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It doesn't *quite* make up for Luckybox #5 but close.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 23, 2015)

Mystery box sold out..It says it's in stock but when you try to add 1 it says it's not available.  Kind of glad. Couldn't press that buy button after finding out $23 USD is now $30 CAD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler up for the detox box.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Paypal exchange rate is mad atm


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> So sorry Lorna.


Thanks Me and dad popped round she's going up to Liverpool today . So she be there for a few weeks sorting things out . The tea box was great first time round so in happy as she really liked the products

And God the site takes for ever I've learnt to add to wish list first then if it goes glitchy it's quickee for paying via that than going through adding to cart waiting half hour for each section to load of which they sell out .


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Just ordered the mystery box...it had been in my cart and waiting for that damned circular thing to take me to the checkout page for over 5 minutes but seems to have gone through..


----------



## mollybb (Jan 23, 2015)

I missed everything I wanted earlier this week so I got the Detox box instead. Hoping it has a peeling gel and some clay-type masks. The first spoiler sounds interesting.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

I wonder if dirty gal will restock... Don't want another but curious


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

So what is the point of them listing all the sold out boxes on the Big Box page (so it looks like there are 63 boxes) when there is only a handful actually for sale? They should move them over to the sold out page..


----------



## theori3 (Jan 23, 2015)

It looks to me like there are still 42 mystery boxes in stock..


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

So...is that it? A couple of new boxes...no restocked boxes at all or "value boxes"

On their Facebook it says "its started!" So does that mean there is more to come later on today?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 23, 2015)

At the least we should expect more mystery boxes @Alidolly. Who knows- they might put the "I cream Myself" stuff up for sale...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Cpm2 has had another makeover...how many is that now? 10 or so? Larf!!!!


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 23, 2015)

I want the Mystery Box but there's no CPM disclaimer...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Cpm needs to be bogof so it can bogoff


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Paulina PS said:


> I want the Mystery Box but there's no CPM disclaimer...


Oh god....never thought about that. NOOOOOOO Revecen....gah!!!!!! Anything but...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Think this is new

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/holiday-gift-editions/velieve-best-value-set

Can't remember seeing that one before.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 23, 2015)

Is the mystery box going to be a grab bag, different for everyone? I get that impression from the phrase '4-5 full sized items.

However, that could be because they're planning more than one mystery box.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 23, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Is the mystery box going to be a grab bag, different for everyone? I get that impression from the phrase '4-5 full sized items.
> 
> However, that could be because they're planning more than one mystery box.


It's possible, but I don't think they've done that before. My guess is that everyone's boxes will be the same, other than the standard varieties in scent/color/etc. of the same products.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Tea box now sold out btw...didnt last long either..


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That tea box is screaming at me.  The prices they have for the ATrue are actually real and the only way you can get it into the US is by emailing them and begging them to send you some and paying a huge shipping fee.  Well, unless you spend $100.
> 
> And everything smells absolutely divine!


actually they are on ebay now... with 2.00 shipping.

I love the snow white tea essence too, but the box was sold out.   that and the lavender whiting would have been why I wanted it.  shugs.

I got the detox box.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> actually they are on ebay now... with 2.00 shipping.
> 
> I love the snow white tea essence too, but the box was sold out. that and the lavender whiting would have been why I wanted it. shugs.
> 
> I got the detox box.


I think I might also grab the detox box... Hopefully it'll still be around next week.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got an email from Memebox... "Oh Em Gee – You Forgot About Your Korean Beauty Starter Set #2 Sampler Kit?" Please stop asking me to buy things that are sold out, it just makes it worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 23, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Just got an email from Memebox... "Oh Em Gee – You Forgot About Your Korean Beauty Starter Set #2 Sampler Kit?" Please stop asking me to buy things that are sold out, it just makes it worse


Ouch, that sucks.

Memebox,


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

I submitted my first blog review to Memebox a couple days ago and still haven't heard back about points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long does it usually take? I was hoping to get some by now to use on a box...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

dreamangel said:


> I submitted my first blog review to Memebox a couple days ago and still haven't heard back about points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How long does it usually take? I was hoping to get some by now to use on a box...


There is only one person who handles the points on reviews and she also is the only one handling affiliates, so she is really busy.  She also was on vacation last week, so she has a lot of catching up to do.  I waited 3 weeks for my points this month, because of this.  I don't think you will wait 3 weeks, but it probably will be next week - she might get to it before the weekend, but I wouldn't count on it.

Also, she reads every review.  So, that is pretty time consuming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

@@biancardi Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 23, 2015)

I got so used to memebox doing minimal things overnight, that waking up to a bunch of new things is almost confusing. Takes me a few minutes (and reading here) to sort out what's going on. Got so excited about that sampler pouch, but I didn't notice it was sold out. It would have been nice is some of the restocks etc took place during different times of the day, but I can't even be bothered to get annoyed with it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 23, 2015)

I got the Detox and mystery box as I was asleep during the other stuff and would have liked to of had a chance to get the other stuff. Oh well, I guess it was not meant to be.

This thread is back like the old days, pages and pages to read. It's nice to be back to seeing the boxes being released and the excitement on here. Just last month we all though there would be no more boxes. It's becoming fun again and my wallet is screaming at me!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

I just wish they would release them in a more reasonable hour - would 10 am EST be good for all timezones?  I have no idea!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Not really it would screw the Aussies instead and the Japanese and anyone on those time zones


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

well, they could at least stagger it so the US, Canada and everyone in our timezone doesn't get screwed all of the time!


----------



## flushblush (Jan 23, 2015)

I have missed literally everything I would have been interested in this week (Soothing Sista, Chocolate Mania, Foot Therapy, and Tea), due to cherishing my sleep. Ah, well. I get to keep my money and keep chipping away at my rather sizable existing stash, so it's for the best. I did Meme-inventory recently, and realized that I am drowning in moisturizer - I have no idea how I'm going to use it all up before it expires.

I'm really excited for everyone who managed to grab something special! &lt;3


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Tbh I have seen releases at 3am, 7am, 9am, 5pm and other times gmt in the past. Normally 7am though which means three of eight days I will miss out as hubby gets up with beany.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's an idea they could run with...having two releases for each box. Half at one time, other half 12 hours later. That way people round the world would at least have a chance of snagging a box (and not having to wake up at the crack of dawn or middle of the night). Would be easy enough to programme say 100 boxes to go live at 7am GMT and then another 100 (or whatever) 12 hours later...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Tbh I wonder if the people putting the releases on are in korea as the time seems to fit that


----------



## flushblush (Jan 23, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Here's an idea they could run with...having two releases for each box. Half at one time, other half 12 hours later. That way people round the world would at least have a chance of snagging a box (and not having to wake up at the crack of dawn or middle of the night). Would be easy enough to programme say 100 boxes to go live at 7am GMT and then another 100 (or whatever) 12 hours later...


They used to do this! They'd release boxes for VIPs in the morning (EST), then release them again for the non-VIPs in the afternoon. It was great!

ETA: they did this with new boxes, not restocks.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah used to be 7am and 3pm gmt releases when they released mon, weds and fri.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

flushblush said:


> They used to do this! They'd release boxes for VIPs in the morning (EST), then release them again for the non-VIPs in the afternoon. It was great!


Yeah, but only VIPs knew about it. Having two release times would allow the newbies a chance at getting a new box as I remember when I first started trying to get a memebox, everything always seemed to be sold out! Yes it would still be a free for all at both these times but would be a little bit fairer for those who either can't nor want to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## blinded (Jan 23, 2015)

There seems to be so few of the restocked boxes and those value sets, that it would be hard to break them up into multiple stocking times. I think rotating the restock time each day would have be a nice touch. It's supposed to be customer appreciation week, not force our customers in the EST zone to mess up their sleep week. 

ETA: I know the time sucks for other time zones too, I'm just not familiar with them personally.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

So, it's now the 24th in South Korea, is that the Big Box event over then and there will be no further restocks? Kinda expected a bit more today than just the couple of new boxes and one value set....


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jan 23, 2015)

I caved and got the mystery box.  

Also Memebox really needs spell check.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

@ haha - go back a few pages and see how they described the snow white box!! typos are like easter eggs with memebox!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol I thought she meant the Snow White box


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 23, 2015)

I've never tried Memebox, but I think this might be the month!  Any suggestions or coupon codes?  The Mystery Box intrigues me!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

@@coffeecardigan we can't post coupon codes here but many of us blog about memebox and they would be there.

I personally went for the detox and renew box.   Baby soft skin sounds like it would be good for dry skin.

If you look in the sold out section, Oh! My Lips is still in stock and that is a really nice lip care box.  So is F/W Natural Makeup, but that isn't natural makeup.  If you like glitter and strobe cream, that box will make you happy!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@coffeecardigan we can't post coupon codes here but many of us blog about memebox and they would be there.
> 
> I personally went for the detox and renew box.   Baby soft skin sounds like it would be good for dry skin.
> 
> If you look in the sold out section, Oh! My Lips is still in stock and that is a really nice lip care box.  So is F/W Natural Makeup, but that isn't natural makeup.  If you like glitter and strobe cream, that box will make you happy!


Thanks for the suggestions!  

On a side note, why are we not able to post coupon codes on MUT anymore?  Just curious!  I missed the memo!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

coffeecardigan said:


> I've never tried Memebox, but I think this might be the month! Any suggestions or coupon codes? The Mystery Box intrigues me!


Hi there's normally a few folk with affiliate codes for $3 off $30 spend (it'll accept a $29.99 box though) if you do a google search as its against forum rules to post those links I'm afraid. A lot of the bloggers have them on their websites..

Be warned, once you start though...you'll be addicted when the boxes start arriving lol!!

Memebox can be dead frustrating most of the time...they have a weird business ethic but most of the time, the products are very good. Depending where in the world you are, snail mail shipping usually takes a couple of weeks. Express shipping 3-5 days but its expensive ($18.99 per box usually). The boxes now seem to contain 5 items. there are literally hundreds of you tube clips showing what's in some of the older boxes and Instagram has photos of more recent ones so you can see what's in the box. There's also the spoiler thread which has up to date reveals as soon as someone gets a box that's not already been unveiled.

Have fun!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

coffeecardigan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> On a side note, why are we not able to post coupon codes on MUT anymore?  Just curious!  I missed the memo!


for memebox, we just aren't...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

coffeecardigan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!
> 
> On a side note, why are we not able to post coupon codes on MUT anymore?  Just curious!  I missed the memo!


also, if you want to know what is in a box, the Fun Ingredients Naked Box (in the New boxes section) is really tailored to dry skin, but looks to be a nice box.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd second the fun ingredient box as a good starter one..lots of fun products in cute packaging such as the banana or wine cask.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah id agree fun is good for a new starter as it has a cheese cream and a sleeping pack. Also a hand cream I love, an essence with honey and a body cream.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

It is a fun box...but not for those with oily skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

ignore.


----------



## athy (Jan 23, 2015)

oh my gosh these forums move too fast for me! xD

everyone raving about the dermalift in the sampler kit 2 (sorry to bring it up again btw!) - what makes the dermalift so good? i have some from the global 18 but I should finish my current moisturiser before trying it out DX


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 23, 2015)

coffeecardigan said:


> I've never tried Memebox, but I think this might be the month!  Any suggestions or coupon codes?  The Mystery Box intrigues me!


I would suggest the Luckybox--they are often filled with products from past boxes and are in between the mystery box price and the detox box price.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

athy said:


> oh my gosh these forums move too fast for me! xD
> 
> everyone raving about the dermalift in the sampler kit 2 (sorry to bring it up again btw!) - what makes the dermalift so good? i have some from the global 18 but I should finish my current moisturiser before trying it out DX


I'm finding it great on my dry skin especially with winter winds and weather


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

New boxes folk....

Anti ageing

Signature scent


----------



## starry101 (Jan 23, 2015)

CPM4 was just posted... using the CPM2 image hahaha


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Fanserviced is in love with it.... I think she wants to marry it


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

It is too much for my oily skin.  I gave it away to a drier skinned friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope that is cpm2, it is termed as collab 4 too


----------



## subbes (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nope that is cpm2, it is termed as collab 4 too


*snort*

they'll try anything to get CPM2 to sell


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

The anti-aging box sounds good..


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

I just picked up the anti-aging box.

I have really loved all the other anti-aging boxes in the past...

so even with 5 products, chances are I will be happy,


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Fanserviced is in love with it.... I think she wants to marry it She says it is great for adding moisture


It's like Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack on steroids. I'm testing a cocktail of 20% vitamin c serum, acids, and prescription meds on my face right now (I'm wearing skin once scheduled for use in 2016 I swear), which can lead to EPIC dryness. My skin is usually oily, but I've had patches so dry they were downright scaly. I slap that stuff on and my skin feels baby soft in the morning. My skin gets so hydrated that the Ghosts of Faint Forehead Lines Future disappear when I do my full routine before putting it on. I appreciate that it's not heavy but somehow packs a massive moisture punch. I really want all the dry skin people to dry it.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 23, 2015)

So the anti-aging box has a snail in the photo...which under Memebox rules means there will be no snail products in it.  Guess it is not for me!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok.,if you order the 3 bundle you get 7 memepoints (not sure if there is a time limit on those though). Also get a $5 reduction for the memebundle affiliate code (which is applied automatically if you are one). You can also use a $3 code so comes to $93 instead of over $100...or £64. Still expensive but if there are 3 you are after, might be worth it...

Edit - I can't count!


----------



## starry101 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nope that is cpm2, it is termed as collab 4 too


It was shown as CPM4/Collab #10. I still have the page up. I'll add a pic, but it was definitely a new box based on the description.

Here it is:


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

Last time I ordered 3 boxes, I automatically got $5 discount and then I also used the 3 box bundle discount for another $5 off. How comes it's not working now...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

puppymomofthree said:


> So the anti-aging box has a snail in the photo...which under Memebox rules means there will be no snail products in it.  Guess it is not for me!


they also have that wonderful isobeau eggy night pack - which I ADORE.  Would they put it in another box so quickly?  And also, that one expires quickly (which is why I use it nightly right now)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

dreamangel said:


> Last time I ordered 3 boxes, I automatically got $5 discount and then I also used the 3 box bundle discount for another $5 off. How comes it's not working now...


yep, the affiliate discounts aren't working.

not sure why, as they told us affiliates we had them.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> It's like Laneige's Water Sleeping Pack on steroids. I'm testing a cocktail of 20% vitamin c serum, acids, and prescription meds on my face right now (I'm wearing skin once scheduled for use in 2016 I swear), which can lead to EPIC dryness. My skin is usually oily, but I've had patches so dry they were downright scaly. I slap that stuff on and my skin feels baby soft in the morning. My skin gets so hydrated that the Ghosts of Faint Forehead Lines Future disappear when I do my full routine before putting it on. I appreciate that it's not heavy but somehow packs a massive moisture punch. I really want all the dry skin people to dry it.


That explains why you were using it!  I thought you had oily skin like me and I am like whaaa?  haha


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh no.... Not being funny but I am just hoping this is her last box.

Sick of her boxes...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

me too.  I feel bad for her, but it isn't personal.  CPM2 just wore us down.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 23, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I just picked up the anti-aging box.
> 
> I have really loved all the other anti-aging boxes in the past...
> 
> so even with 5 products, chances are I will be happy,


Anti-aging products aren't cheap--five good products (even three good products) would be a super value.

I haven't bought a box since 17 December and I'm reading a book about tidying one's house (permanently)--I just keep repeating "No FOMO, No FOMO." I shop a lot still, but I'm about to rip through my collection in hopes of keeping just the things I really love--I feel like Memeboxes actually add stress ?!?!?!) because there's so much to get rid of and edit out all the time (plus all sorts of products like jar moisturizer that I can't exactly pass along to someone else due to germzzzz, sob). I think I need to edit my possessions and only then think about boxes and how I'm going to deal with them.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

I got the $5 removed but I done it automatically as wouldn't accept the memebundle3 code. Did accept a $3 code as well so came to $93.99 in total. Thr 7 points also don't expire until 2016 either which is good.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Has the CPM new box been pulled as I can only find the devil box..


----------



## Jane George (Jan 23, 2015)

Lol I joked about cpm4 for this week either on here or instagram saying it will be last gift to customers this week... I might be right.

Also predicting a graveyard girl box soon


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 23, 2015)

I've been using the cream from global 18 too and even with my combination skin it's GREAT! Really plumping and smoothing! I've got 12 now, ha!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

It looks like I can only get $5 off total for 3 boxes...so sad...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol I joked about cpm4 for this week either on here or instagram saying it will be last gift to customers this week... I might be right.
> 
> Also predicting a graveyard girl box soon


Oh god, as long as they don't ask her to do a you tube clip...her voice is like nails on a blackboard - fair does ma heid in so it does.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm guessing Memebox doesn't get irony. New photo on Facebook advertising Missha products in the US store...with a graphic of a plane and the world and "around the world" written on it...

Face palm....


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep, the affiliate discounts aren't working.
> 
> not sure why, as they told us affiliates we had them.


Thank you for letting me know! =)


----------



## blinded (Jan 23, 2015)

I bought some of the dermalift from a swap board totally based on the love it got here. If I see more I'm going to grab it. At least I have less competition since I'm in Canada.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Anti-aging products aren't cheap--five good products (even three good products) would be a super value.
> 
> I haven't bought a box since 17 December and I'm reading a book about tidying one's house (permanently)--I just keep repeating "No FOMO, No FOMO." I shop a lot still, but I'm about to rip through my collection in hopes of keeping just the things I really love--I feel like Memeboxes actually add stress ?!?!?!) because there's so much to get rid of and edit out all the time (plus all sorts of products like jar moisturizer that I can't exactly pass along to someone else due to germzzzz, sob). I think I need to edit my possessions and only then think about boxes and how I'm going to deal with them.


I totally agree.

I would actually consider it a win if 2 of the 5 products are good.

I need to de-clutter my overwhelming product collection asap.

Besides care packages to friends, I am gathering a vast amount of my unused unopened stuff (from samples to full size jars) and giving it to the pediatric unit at a local hospital here in the city. A friend of mine works there and said that there are always mothers of sick children who would not only love but need any kind of skincare or beauty product. Many of these women are unexpectedly re-located from their homes, in order to be by their child's side. Not to mention the un-imaginable stress/pain/agony they must be going through....

There's also a bunch of women's shelters in the city that would happily accept donations.

Good for you for getting it done!!!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 23, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nope that is cpm2, it is termed as collab 4 too


yep thats correct ,it was the 4th collab and was always called 4, but I'm lol at them all debating world war on the addicts page to go in with sensible head and tell them it always said that since day 1,just shows they trust everything posted there.

but in her last video she did state she was doing another box ,she was signed up for 5 boxes in total, lol,so 2 more to do then.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 23, 2015)

Still can't find the new CPM box...just the old one. I'm sure it was there but seems to have disappeared (maybe someone pointed out they'd already used that image at least once before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).

NO WAY would I buy the next box without knowing exactly what was in it though..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 23, 2015)

Ack I have been busy at work today and just saw more new boxes. I already bought 2 today and now I want the Anti- Aging one!

I have to say it is so nice to see lots of boxes again and especially nice to see the excitement here in the thread. Feels like the magic is coming back.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare which two did you buy today?

Wait let me guess...Detox and Renew and Baby Soft Skin?!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 23, 2015)

I bought the anti ageing box! I hope that I would get at least 2-3 products I can use to make it worth. I missed all the morning offers... the pisteo serum is good and whoever grabbed that box is lucky! I am pleased with Friday! And really curious about the fragrance box, imagine if it has different fragrance products to cover your smell down there...


----------



## marigoldsue (Jan 23, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I would actually consider it a win if 2 of the 5 products are good.
> 
> ...


If your city has a Ronald McDonald house that is another place where mom's appreciate donations.  I personally spent 71/2 months at one while my daughter had her bone marrow transplant.  And there were mom's and grandma's that were there much longer than I was!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 23, 2015)

marigoldsue said:


> If your city has a Ronald McDonald house that is another place where mom's appreciate donations.  I personally spent 71/2 months at one while my daughter had her bone marrow transplant.  And there were mom's and grandma's that were there much longer than I was!


That is a wonderful idea!

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope everything is ok now.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 23, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@LoveSkinCare which two did you buy today?
> 
> Wait let me guess...Detox and Renew and Baby Soft Skin?!


I got Detox and the mystery box


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2015)

I just got some of my hauls from testerkorea and bnk today.  Now I know I have a problem!! hahaha

no wonder I don't want to purchase that many boxes!  oy!  I still have my roserose shop orders and one more testerkorea and koreadepart.

the problem is that I ordered these weeks ago, so I just keep ordering, forgetting about the previous orders!!
 

doh.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 23, 2015)

biancardi said:


> the problem is that I ordered these weeks ago, so I just keep ordering, forgetting about the previous orders!!
> 
> doh.


Said no one else ever.....


----------



## sam356 (Jan 24, 2015)

There's only 5 mystery box left!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 24, 2015)

sam356 said:


> There's only 5 mystery box left!


And now all gone!


----------



## veritazy (Jan 24, 2015)

Darn...the boxes sell out so fast. I'm off for a day and whoop gone.
I was attracted to the scent one, but the spoiler is



Spoiler



a cleanser and I don't need more of those. lol



Idk where people get all the money from..but I'm constantly waiting on spoilers and they sell out before I can make up my mind. 6 more months and I be working...no more skimpin~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol I have to admit I am buying so much less so actually money is up atm.... Even if meme isn't getting it.

Totally understand the whole too many product thing.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

I hear you on the too many products, yet I keep wanting more. I think I need to get my FOMO under control. I don't buy every box that comes out but a good bit of them.

I have only bought 4 boxes this month (so far, LOL) so trying to keep it under control. But I bought a new car a couple weeks ago and the first payment is coming up next month so that will help curb my Meme spending.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

I am scratching my head over FOMO and decided to finally look it up!!  Yep, that is me!!  haha

I've been good though.   I purchased WAY less than I would normally have with Meme this month.   Lack of VIP specials, decent promos, no FREE SHIPPING on international orders over 70.00 and 40.00 boxes has helped curb some of those impluses.

global 19 is shipping out this week, if it already hasn't. I am looking forward to those spoilers when they show up.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

I had to look up FOMO a few weeks ago, LOL. I am not up to date on the abbreviation lingo

You are so right that VIP perks and no free shipping coupon are definately keeping us from buying. There are several things I want from the MemeShop but with out the free shipping on $70 it is just not worth it.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Lol Fear Of Missing Out to anyone else wanting to know.

I started a no buy today... It's odd I offered some people some items and they insist and giving me stuff back.... Lol it amuses me as I am trying to clear space for kawaii sub boxes atm


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't wait to see the Global 19 spoilers too. Really hoping its a good box. It's only my 3rd global that I've bought. The other 2 I got were 13 (the tampon one) and 14


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh ok... First global I have missed since 5-2


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

Why was that global called 5-2 was there also just a plain 5?


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

My night care box arrived!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which mask to try this weekend...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep five and six had two versions with one product changed in the versions


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol Fear Of Missing Out to anyone else wanting to know.
> 
> I started a no buy today... It's odd I offered some people some items and they insist and giving me stuff back.... Lol it amuses me as I am trying to clear space for kawaii sub boxes atm


Ohhh, what are those subs?  Not that I NEED more... I just added flicker (a candle sub -sigh)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> My night care box arrived!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which mask to try this weekend...


mine is slowly limping up the east coast - it was in brooklyn ny yesterday.  Since we are going to get a snow storm today, I wonder if it will be delayed..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Yep five and six had two versions with one product changed in the versions


Oh ok, that was before I joined the madness. So I always wondered about that.

I also am intrigued by the Kuwaii sub


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

I subbed to

http://www.kawaiibox.com

And kawaii club UK

Please don't mention candles... I ordered two huge Yankee candles yesterday grrrr. They are my new obsession


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> My night care box arrived!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which mask to try this weekend...


Yay awesome, I wish mine was here. Mine just left Brooklyn last night so will get it probably Tuesday.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 24, 2015)

@biancardi @Jane George @@LoveSkinCare lol you girls are right about FOMO. It's a* thing*. I haven't been able to make up my mind. The spoilers aren't helping it either...and $6 more for recent boxes. &lt;_&lt;  

I made a mistake too. I thought I ordered 17-19 bundle because I got my other globals normally. It turns out I bought those individually and missed out on the 19 by a day. Sob. I wonder if they will ever be restocked. Hhaha I hope there is nothing I want in that January box *sigh* -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

@@veritazy yep FOMO is very real. I always think that the next best thing or holy grail is going to be in a box and it is hard to resist..

I hope they restock the global 19 so you can get it. I waited to long the other day and missed out on some value sets.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@veritazy yep FOMO is very real. I always think that the next best thing or holy grail is going to be in a box and it is hard to resist..
> 
> I hope they restock the global 19 so you can get it. I waited to long the other day and missed out on some value sets.


Lol money-pinching is hard. I saw the value sets when they were out with screwed up shipping. Then decided to have dinner and a bath. When I returned all I wanted sold out zzzz... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope those unsold ones will come with a free gift/points or something that will push me over the edge. Dwindlng posts and I feel the withdrawal kicking in..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yay awesome, I wish mine was here. Mine just left Brooklyn last night so will get it probably Tuesday.


our boxes were hanging out together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Sort of memebox related but why is it when I order from anywhere my order is never right... Three orders in two days and none are right lol


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> our boxes were hanging out together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep and I wish they would hurry up, LOL. I bought that spider lifting set thingy and its on its way too so hope it gets here quick as I'm excited to try it out


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yep and I wish they would hurry up, LOL. I bought that spider lifting set thingy and its on its way too so hope it gets here quick as I'm excited to try it out


I got that too!!  And the shara shara kit, which finally just shipped out yesterday.... 



Jane George said:


> Sort of memebox related but why is it when I order from anywhere my order is never right... Three orders in two days and none are right lol


When it rains, it pours.  I've gone thru that a few times myself.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

@@biancardi that spider thing is so cool looking. We will have cracked faces when it dries. These are the types of products I am most interested in, unique innovative products. Come on venom and critter boxes!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

tbh though all three companies have been great to deal with. All three have been quick and have done well.

Memebox however grrrrrrrr


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane, are you still dealing with your brush issue? That is so wrong of them to not take care of it properly. You should get what you paid for.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Ignore


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Jane, are you still dealing with your brush issue? That is so wrong of them to not take care of it properly. You should get what you paid for.


They can't give the tosowoong brush tbh as they don't carry it but ten pts is low compensation in my eyes.... Lol not my ears duhhh

I did email them back but no reply since.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> They can't give the tosowoong brush tbh as they don't carry it but ten pts is low compensation in my eyes.... Lol not my ears duhhh
> 
> I did email them back but no reply since.


$10 is not enough, that was an expensive brush. You should have got a full refund. Can you dispute it with your credit card company or PayPal however you paid? I think it warrants a charge back.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> $10 is not enough, that was an expensive brush. You should have got a full refund. Can you dispute it with your credit card company or PayPal however you paid? I think it warrants a charge back.


Sadly most was paid with pts so stuck at their mercy


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

o/t - this is what it looks like right now outside my window and the snow is coming down in a nice steady manner.  We are in for a nice snowfall.  I hope this is over by tomorrow, so I can shovel it before work monday....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Sadly most was paid with pts so stuck at their mercy


points are cash.....

yeah, we are stuck at their mercy.  10 points is not enough comp for that brush


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 24, 2015)

I got a few of what I wanted in the restocks (Global 16, Verry Berry and Citrus care) plus a few of the value sets (Wine Cheese, sampler 2 and the men's), but I'm still seeing the same issues in the new boxes (less items, less value, less thought out) to make me not want to take the plunge and buy a box where I don't know the contents.

Tried the calf shrinking cream from Global 16 after coming back from the gym last night, WOW! One level off frostbite!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

@@biancardi jealous... I want snow to settle here so edward can play in snow for the first time... Annoying as he is three and not got to yet

@@WillowCat gotta agree. I am not really into the new boxes


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 24, 2015)

@janegeorge if you ever want to get rid of products, I promise I won't send you any in return! Haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(But I could send some artwork!)


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

I was looking online for the blackpearl &amp; gold eye patches from night care, it seems you can melt in hot water the used eye patches to get the essence and use them as body essence or wash up(?) What do you think? Have you tried this?


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

so the next cpm is up


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 24, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> so the next cpm is up


What does everyone think of it?  Can't say I'm impressed, but on the other hand it is only $23 and it might be a good first box for someone.  I had to laugh at the description of the eye shadow -- "highly nude-y" -- is that even a term?  I'm going to get highly nude-y when I take a shower later.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont think it's a bad box. I like the banana honey cream, strawberry mask and bath bomb. It's a bit different. But I bought 10+ boxes already this month


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

It's an overflow box or dump the junk box imo


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

Arrrrg...why can't I stay away!!!!!


----------



## athy (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks everyone for replying!

@ you make it sound amazing! my skin rarely ever gets dry but my current boything has very very dry skin so i like to moisturise his face for him with random meme products =D i guess i'll have to try the dermalift on him next!

while i'm at it... do you guys also have a meme products to recommend for someone with acne? i'm really trying to get rid of my stash by gifting it to friends but i don't pay nearly enough attention to skin problems that aren't similar to mine, haha @[email protected]


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Also a deceptive pic as you only get one mask and two eye shadows.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

@@athy try any cheese or milk creams on your boy thing... My dry skin likes them


----------



## athy (Jan 24, 2015)

okay i've finally caught up with the thread!

MEMEBOX FOMO IS DEFINITELY REAL. IF I DIDN'T HAVE SUCH A BAD CASE OF FOMO IN GENERAL, I WOULDN'T HAVE SO MANY BOXES. XD

CPM4... "CutiePieMarzia is back" but she never left... she was always with us through CPM2.. :K

I don't know, I think the box is quite average, I'm surprised she even agreed to another collab... is she actually unaware of what happened with CPM2...?


----------



## athy (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> @@athy try any cheese or milk creams on your boy thing... My dry skin likes them


ooooh yes I was thinking about gifting him the cleomee donkey oil because i actually can't bear the scent of it x: but then i'd have to smell it when i'm with him so i ended up deciding against that... 

i bought the wine and cheese box for just the bounce cheese cream and i still haven't opened it because i go through my moisturisers so slowly T___T gar


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Tbh I don't think she cares....


----------



## athy (Jan 24, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh I don't think she cares....


such a shame x: 

i guess it doesn't influence her youtube career or anything, but still... i feel like i'd be at least a little bit embarrassed if I made a thing that normally sells out very quickly and it didn't sell out for... well, months....


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

And still hasn't... At the end there will still be THAT box... It's hit urban myth status.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 24, 2015)

Won't be getting the new CPM box as there's nothing that screams "gotta try that"...plus I've got quite a few boxes coming my way as it is.

Its not a horrible box (tbh, neither was 2 but just too many of them!). Hope they learned their lesson and only made a couple of hundred rather than several thousand!

Oh, roseroseshop has those activator type face masks that look to be the same as the spider one memebox is selling. One is a monster pack and the other a zombie pack. Also cheaper than memebox (though with shipping, maybe about the same). Had a look online at a you tube clip and hmmm, interesting lol!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

@athy  current boything!!  hahaha


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

The new cpm box is not bad, I would use all the products there and I think it's cute! They eye cream doesn't really fit to the theme, but I guess they wanted to add an expensive item to boost the total value. I think is a nice box, I just hope they didn't prepare 5000 of them!


----------



## athy (Jan 24, 2015)

@@biancardi xDDD yeah we've only been dating for a bit over a month so i call him boything. ^^

maybe if he's good he'll be upgraded to boyhuman, hehe.

I think if the eye cream gets some good reviews I'd cave in and buy CPM4... currently I'm using two memebox eye creams and neither are really doing anything though x: My dark circles are insanely stubborn!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

the new CPM box isn't that bad - If the eyeshadows could be randomingly picked from 1 pink and 1 brown, that would be nice.  The worst thing is to get TWO pink eyeshadows (bunny rabbit!!)

The nice thing about these naked boxes is that I never feel FOMO with them.    The only one I felt strongly about was the soothing sista one and that was because of the night pack and the lipstick.


----------



## Fae (Jan 24, 2015)

Not interested in the cpm box! I still regret not getting the soothingsista box though! ^^


----------



## juless231 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm another person regretful to not have purchased the soothing sista box! I wish they'd do another similar collab with her. As for this new CPM box, it doesn't seem like very good value to me. Lots of one time use items.


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 24, 2015)

I had just impulsively purchased the CPM4 box. Ahem.

It started when I missed the Chocolate Mania restock 3 times. I crave for some wash-off masks. Though not too high value, this box looks kinda fun, and everything is usable for me (except for the BB cream). Also, had points lying around and not sure what Memebox will offer next month so, better get some while I can.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

rubymoon said:


> I had just impulsively purchased the CPM4 box. Ahem.
> 
> It started when I missed the Chocolate Mania restock 3 times. I crave for some wash-off masks. Though not too high value, this box looks kinda fun, and everything is usable for me (except for the BB cream). Also, had points lying around and not sure what Memebox will offer next month so, better get some while I can.



I think this box is a lot better than the USA box that I purchased (for reviewing and comparing - it still hasn't shipped out and that will go in my review) and I think it is a pretty solid box.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

I bought it too, for exactly the same reason! I can use everything and I'm always glad to receive wash off masks. But it was that banana cream that first got me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Jan 24, 2015)

I want the CPM box, I love cute packaging and bath bombs. I cant buy till end of next week though, Hope its not a fast sell out.


----------



## CUTIELOVE (Jan 24, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> I bought it too, for exactly the same reason! I can use everything and I'm always glad to receive wash off masks. But it was that banana cream that first got me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too, I love banana scent, Im so confused why American companies rarely use it, We only use Strawberry or coconut. or passion fruit.  I love banana scent and its probaly main reason why I want this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

If you like banana grab the Tonymoly banana sleeping pack and hand cream from one of the korean outlets


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

@@CUTIELOVE that's true, there are never any banana scented cosmetics! That banana hand cream from the Fun Ingredients box is actually the first one I got and now I'm stupidly excited about getting that new cream!!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Yay her video is called 'my last memebox'

Lol according to her sharashara always provides amazing products... Errr no their makeup is not good


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 24, 2015)

The CPM4 picture is deceiving. When I first saw it I was like omg all those modeling packs in one box! Then I scroll down and realized I'd only get one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like half the box but can't decide if I should get it or not. I missed Lucky #13 because I was debating it forever =/


----------



## Luxx22 (Jan 24, 2015)

I actually like the New CPM box! - Lots of cute things in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Yep one modelling pack, three wash off masks and two eyeshadows


----------



## juless231 (Jan 24, 2015)

After watching the video it doesn't look like quite so low on value to me now.. as in, bigger items than expected. I'm kinda interested, but it's hard to justify getting it right now with our cruddy exchange rate. I just spent a little bit more and got a ton of sheet masks, hand cream, various other things from TesterKorea so now when I see a Memebox I wonder.. hmm... can I get more for that money somewhere else? I do like the looks of that cream and bb cream though! Decisions...


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 24, 2015)

@@Mimimaro As someone else said in fb, wait a bit and the products will end up in other boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 24, 2015)

Some I have seen in boxes before I think


----------



## blinded (Jan 24, 2015)

Weren't those modelling packs in one of the latest mask boxes? Pretty sure I have one somewhere.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

yes, they were @blinded.  I have the black food one.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, they were @blinded.  I have the black food one.


The black food one is the one I'm hoping for!!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 24, 2015)

The new CPM box is A LOT better than CPM2. The bath bomb and the wask-off masks are not my thing. So I'll most likely not get it


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 24, 2015)

juless231 said:


> After watching the video it doesn't look like quite so low on value to me now.. as in, bigger items than expected. I'm kinda interested, but it's hard to justify getting it right now with our cruddy exchange rate. I just spent a little bit more and got a ton of sheet masks, hand cream, various other things from TesterKorea so now when I see a Memebox I wonder.. hmm... can I get more for that money somewhere else? I do like the looks of that cream and bb cream though! Decisions...


And this is exactly what the companies who get their stuff in Memebox are hoping for!

It's funny because it worked on me, too!  Now I do the same thing...  Thinking that if I only really want an item or two from a box, I could go shop on a site like RRS or TK and get those items PLUS more things that I actually want.

The new CPM box isn't bad and would be good for a Kbeauty newbie, imo.  

I'm getting the feeling that Memebox is making Value Sets and calling them Memeboxes hoping they'll sell faster.  It might be working.


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 24, 2015)

I bought the CPM4 box. Never thought I would buy a CPM box, lol. I actually like everything in it and will use it, which makes it a good value for me. This is the first memebox I've bought in months!


----------



## Tra0522 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was checking out the bundles and noticed shipping is now $18.99. Is this correct?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2015)

Tra0522 said:


> I was checking out the bundles and noticed shipping is now $18.99. Is this correct?


yep.  That "free upgrade to express shipping" is really one flat rate for express shipping.  It is all about appreciating the customer :angry:


----------



## Tra0522 (Jan 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep. That "free upgrade to express shipping" is really one flat rate for express shipping. It is all about appreciating the customer :angry:


So annoying! I'm passing on the bundles. Thanks for the response. Glad to see new boxes but wish VIP perks were better.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 25, 2015)

The express shipping deal is only really worth it for the 3 boxes as it works out at $6.33 per box (so slightly cheaper than standard shipping). Just wish they would allow you to mix and match your own 3 boxes to make a bundle as could go for the earlier release boxes AND the newer ones you fancy. As it is, its one set or the other.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

The new cpm box sold out already! They can't have had many...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Candycat2000 said:


> The new cpm box sold out already! They can't have had many...


Oh no...I hope it doesn't encourage them into doing another box with her or buying in a whole lot more stock so they can release as a restock that lasts forever.


----------



## Candycat2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

@@Alidolly haha yeah thought exactly the same when I saw that


----------



## Jane George (Jan 25, 2015)

That is a slow sell out, three and one sold faster. Her video said it was her last box though


----------



## MemeJunkie (Jan 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, they were @blinded. I have the black food one.


Just used mine yesterday and my skin had a couple spots this morning, which basically never happens to me. Not because I've always had great skin...I had horrible cystic acne in my 20's that literally came out of nowhere and required some hardcore meds and hormonal breakouts into my early 30's before a major surgery eliminated that issue. My point being, the Ettang Modeling Pack doesn't bother me at all.


biancardi said:


> yep. That "free upgrade to express shipping" is really one flat rate for express shipping. It is all about appreciating the customer :angry:


I was super excited there were Value Sets again and a few boxes I was actually interested in....then I saw the shopping cost and decided I really didn't NEED anything. I think back on the money I've spent since early summer, sometimes with 20+ boxes coming per month, and boy things have changed. Pretty sure I haven't purchased anything since the Christmas boxes. It's just not worth it any more if I'm only getting one or two items I'll use and paying a crazy amount of cash per box for that.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 25, 2015)

They really need to remove that "Free Upgrade".  Do they not understand how life works?!

If they were shipping the three boxes separately and charging one shipping cost THEN it would (sort of) be free shipping.

But they're not.  They're shipping ONE package.  The shipping cost for ONE shipment is $18.99.  That's not free.  Glarg.   I mean, fine, charge the $18.99 but don't say it's "Free" when it's not.

/end harping

The boxes are interesting.  And I actually would buy three at once in a Value Set.  But since I'm paying shipping that's basically the cost of a Memebox, I want to want all three in the set.  And right now each set has a box I don't really want.

It is keeping me reasonable, though, since I don't really need any of them (except for curiosity's sake) because I already have way too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 25, 2015)

After the madness of last week, wonder if they will release any boxes / value sets / anything else this week or if they will just concentrate on getting the orders out the door. I do hope they tidy up the web pages as there's stuff all over and would be easier if they kept the bundles in a separate page (and not also in the single boxes page). Would be nice if they released more of the value sets like chocolate mania (as missed that). And they defo need to change the "free upgrade shipping" banner as its not free and is only cheaper if 3 boxes are purchased. I'd rather wait a week extra and pay two single snail mail charges than "upgrade" on two boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Fun ingredient box also now sold out folks


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2015)

The only thing that I really wanted from the Fun box was the Holika Holika red wine sleeping mask which I ended up ordering from RRS recently (took advantage of the Mizon sale over there). Sorry to go off topic but all RRS emails are getting automatically filed to the spam folder in gmail for me. If anyone knows how to fix this could you send me a personal message Ignore, just found info.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 25, 2015)

There should be an option to tag it as 'not spam'.

But back to memebox and gotta say I am using the pro you ampoules atm and loving the whitening one... Between that my Mizon cream and the milk toner from BEauteque milk bag my skin looks incredible.

Lol so many whitening brightening products.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 25, 2015)

Are there any boxes shipping this week? Are we going to get any spoilers soon?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> Are there any boxes shipping this week? Are we going to get any spoilers soon?


Global 19 was supposed to ship out over the weekend, so I hope we see some soon from our Australian friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 25, 2015)

Quite a few going out this week - baby soft 26th, mystery box 27th and detox and renew also before the end of the week. Hoping for a spoiler for the anti-ageing box and hoping its not a cleanser or toner as drowning in both of those.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 25, 2015)

Nevermind...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 25, 2015)

Jane George said:


> There should be an option to tag it as 'not spam'.
> 
> But back to memebox and gotta say I am using the pro you ampoules atm and loving the whitening one... Between that my Mizon cream and the milk toner from BEauteque milk bag my skin looks incredible.
> 
> Lol so many whitening brightening products.


Which Mizon cream do you mean?  Sounds like you're getting some great results.  Thanks.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 25, 2015)

Monday is Australia Day so we'll have to wait for those possible Global spoilers


----------



## juless231 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ugh, so I have crazy sensitive eyes. I react to lots of different eyeliners and shadows and have to put eyedrops in before I do any eye makeup. I've been noticing my eyes getting red and irritated since I started using eye cream (the Secret Key snail kind atm) and it was really bad tonight. Going to try to use it just under and not too close to my eye tomorrow and see if that's better. Otherwise, will try another brand and see. I hope it's isn't all eye creams! Maybe my eyeballs just hate snails... Glad I have a few kinds from recent Memeboxes!


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 25, 2015)

Ugh, did anyone else see that post on the FB Memebox Addicts page about that one lady's ampoule? I'm so upset for her.

For those who didn't see it: her mother bought her the Soy Bio+ Fermented Ampoule set from Memebox, which is like $65. Memebox shipped it with a single layer of bubble tape in their regular cardboard box one gets when getting a 2 box value set or a larger shop order -- no packing peanuts, newspaper, anything. Obviously almost every glass ampoule bottle broke. Memebox gave her mother _five points__. _

Idk if she has an account here, but ugh. Between this, Jane George's brush, and all the other CS eff ups, I'm about ready to preface every Memebox review with DO NOT ORDER FROM THIS COMPANY UNLESS YOU'RE OKAY WITH THEIR SCREW UPS BEING BLAMED ON YOU.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jan 26, 2015)

I too more often than not have eye irritation when I use eye cream, and I need it so I'm always trying new ones.

I don't have a snail eye cream, BUT I don't know if its just me but when I use anything with snail in it on my face I immediately break out in like raised red lumps (not a rash and not exactly pimples) just ugly large bumps.  I can't even use the snail mucin restore bb compact that came recently (I can't remember which box I don't have the recall you ladies seem to). 

Luckily once I stop using it, it clears up fairly quickly, but it really annoys me because so many of the items I've gotten lately have snail in it.  Even the steam cream doesn't work for me.  I have yet to try the essence but I fear it'll be the same thing


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

New box up - Best Beauty Forward

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/current-boxes/best-beauty-forward#.VMXlYhEgGSM

Not sure...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> Ugh, did anyone else see that post on the FB Memebox Addicts page about that one lady's ampoule? I'm so upset for her.
> 
> For those who didn't see it: her mother bought her the Soy Bio+ Fermented Ampoule set from Memebox, which is like $65. Memebox shipped it with a single layer of bubble tape in their regular cardboard box one gets when getting a 2 box value set or a larger shop order -- no packing peanuts, newspaper, anything. Obviously almost every glass ampoule bottle broke. Memebox gave her mother _five points__. _
> 
> Idk if she has an account here, but ugh. Between this, Jane George's brush, and all the other CS eff ups, I'm about ready to preface every Memebox review with DO NOT ORDER FROM THIS COMPANY UNLESS YOU'RE OKAY WITH THEIR SCREW UPS BEING BLAMED ON YOU.


If she paid by credit card or Paypal she should claim through them. Hassle I know but at least she should get her money back...hopefully


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Gotta agree she should persue through paypal or credit card. I am in memehell as I paid mostly with points.

Even worse in my case they admit that they got it wrong.

Their Cs is very shoddy.

I've had a few issues with companies this week and although it has been annoying all three have been amazing and I would buy again. As for memebox if they weren't so cheap on things like mangchee I wouldn't buy again and tbh if I don't know what is in the box I won't again.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Intro to tea box 2 up

Btw just moaned at them on Instagram about no reply to my cs email since 30th dec.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh..... tea box version 2 looks identical to version 1.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 26, 2015)

Wait no one of the A;T fox things is gloopy tea in one and jessup tea in the other. Am I missing something (other than the ability to correctly spell those teas)?


----------



## veritazy (Jan 26, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Wait no one of the A;T fox things is gloopy tea in one and jessup tea in the other. Am I missing something (other than the ability to correctly spell those teas)?


Yeah the mist is a tad different... that one. It's purple. And gosh I love purple. But $40.



Jane George said:


> Gotta agree she should persue through paypal or credit card. I am in memehell as I paid mostly with points.


Darn..true memehell happens when it isn't fully paid via paypal. Worst is ignorance for weeks. I don't like not hearing back from the people who put me in there in the first place.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah the a:t fox is different.

Btw the mizon cream I was talking about is the cheese repair cream


----------



## theori3 (Jan 26, 2015)

Another new box:

Korean Beauty Starter Set #5: Glowing Skin Secrets


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

Not interested in the new box. Too much of a gamble with the BB cream and the other items don't excite at all so will pass. Would rather they had restocked the intro one with the iope in it instead.

At memestaturate now so unless its a major WOW box, I'll be waiting for spoilers or unboxings. If it sells out, not too bothered.


----------



## Fae (Jan 26, 2015)

Picked up the intro to tea 2 with my remaining 6 points! I think this will be the end, for a while at least! ^^


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

I did get the intro to tea.  I am glad that the mist is a different type  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 26, 2015)

Where's @@cfisher at? Haven't heard from her on here or FB forever. Hope all is well!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

oh it is too ironic - the [SIZE=medium]Black Bee Kkuleansing in the starter kit - I just purchased that last week from koreadepart - 2 bottles for 17.90![/SIZE]


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Where's @@cfisher at? Haven't heard from her on here or FB forever. Hope all is well!


I know - I've been asking the last couple of weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Definitely missing her... Want to know if she's had anyone else's order or another box of wierd


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 26, 2015)

@@cfisher !! Where are you??


----------



## sam356 (Jan 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh it is too ironic - the [SIZE=medium]Black Bee Kkuleansing in the starter kit - I just purchased that last week from koreadepart - 2 bottles for 17.90![/SIZE]


Thanks for mentioning this, I was tempted to get the kit just for the cleansing oil. I'm not that interested in rest of the products. Now I can buy the cleansing oil by itself.

I think the BB cream is from DR. G. I saw the packaging before and it's called the "Bling Bling Cream"


----------



## juless231 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hmm... going to try the other eye cream I've received in a box in hopes it won't irritate my eyes like my current one. Only other cream I have is the I.myss argan oil one from, I think, K-Beauty wrap up 2. Noticed it says made in New Zealand. Found that a bit odd... Not that bothered, just have never seen a Korean beauty product made somewhere other than Korea!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

I have to admit I have had issues with eye creams but nowadays I only tend to apply it on my bone under my eye and tend to get less issues. Nowadays I don't get as much reaction from the eye cream but get it from eye makeup from some brands instead grrr


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

new memebox spoiler on detox and renew - I am thinking this box might a duplicate purchase for me.  So far, the two spoilers are pretty amazing to me.


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

I really like the sound of the second spoiler. Confession time... 



Spoiler



I have yet to find the love for mists. So while the description of the first spoiler sounds amazing, I don't want a mist.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 26, 2015)

I fell into the trap of buying Mystery Box #1 and then realized it didn't have the CPM2 disclaimer. I emailed Memebox all panicked and received a reply. Not really a spoiler, but



Spoiler



According to Memebox CS, Mystery Box #1 will NOT include any items from CPM2


----------



## yunii (Jan 26, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Intro to tea box 2 up
> 
> Btw just moaned at them on Instagram about no reply to my cs email since 30th dec.


I just purchased that box.. I think that is like my first box purchase of this year. I have been staying away from boxes and only getting the value set because the boxes in December was just a little disappointing. Hopefully I will like all the products inside.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if they will do a Valentine Day box soon. It will be nice to receive it before Valentine day.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 26, 2015)

yunii said:


> I wonder if they will do a Valentine Day box soon. It will be nice to receive it before Valentine day.


I would love a cute Valentines Day box! Although the color of love for me is purple...pink and red would be 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## catyz (Jan 26, 2015)

Um, I'm thinking maybe @@cfisher, is in the process of moving? I recall her saying she plan to move soon to ny. Let’s hope she'll pop by here sometime soon to give us an update.

I just caved and bought both new sets, tea &amp; glowing skin. I missed the first tea so was very happy to see the 2nd version. Glowing isnt terrific but I love the secret nature serum. The rest of the box is just bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jan 26, 2015)

Going on a five day trip with my boything tomorrow!

I'm bringing the Dermalift, the Cleomee Donkey LOtion and the Bounce Cheese Cream to try on his really dry skin... Anything else girls? I'm thinking some masks and also the Secret Key Intense Cooling Pack because he seemed to like that when I tried it on him once..?

A few weeks ago I gave him one of my random memebox moisturisers and he said it didn't feel moisturising enough, so hit me with your best!

Thanks in advance girls! xD


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 26, 2015)

According to Instagram tags they're doing something with the meme makeup line for valentines day. Whoop de doo.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 26, 2015)

athy said:


> Going on a five day trip with my boything tomorrow!
> 
> I'm bringing the Dermalift, the Cleomee Donkey LOtion and the Bounce Cheese Cream to try on his really dry skin... Anything else girls? I'm thinking some masks and also the Secret Key Intense Cooling Pack because he seemed to like that when I tried it on him once..?
> 
> ...


Not sure if you got the moisture surge box, but the Rich cream from that box is my go to moisturizer for dry patches. Otherwise I would suggest anything with snail in them. XD


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 26, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> According to Instagram tags they're doing something with the meme makeup line for valentines day. Whoop de doo.


At least the flower crown is nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

@@athy I loved all those except the dermalift, which I haven't tried yet, I also may be ever so slightly in love with ve with mangchee from wine and cheese... Just a bit lol

And loving pro you ampoule set atm


----------



## athy (Jan 26, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Not sure if you got the moisture surge box, but the Rich cream from that box is my go to moisturizer for dry patches. Otherwise I would suggest anything with snail in them. XD


Unfortunately i didn't get that box because I don't suffer from dry skin myself! Snail is a good idea though - I have a big tub of snail honey stuff from the first honey box that i've been using for months now and I'm barely halfway through it xD I'll bring it along! Thank you!



Jane George said:


> @@athy I loved all those except the dermalift, which I haven't tried yet, I also may be ever so slightly in love with ve with mangchee from wine and cheese... Just a bit lol
> 
> And loving pro you ampoule set atm



Ooh I'll bring the mangchee along too - I want to try ALLLL the moisturisers on him, bwahahaha

What box was the ampoule from? It doesn't ring a bell for me and googling it doesn't come  up D:


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 26, 2015)

@@athy OOh I have that snail honey stuff too. I like it a lot and it's quite moisturizing. Hopefully that will work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

From anti age 3


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Personally for my dry skin I like cheese and milk products. Oil/balm to cleanse and gentle toners.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 26, 2015)

Got the Tea set 2. Much happier now that I missed the first one, since I already had the mist. I just had to take one look at the ingredients for the snow white tea essence to know it must be mine.

I kind of want to get the Best Beauty Forward because of this:



> [SIZE=medium]In this box, you’ll find a super gentle moisturizing skincare set to treat an onset of skincare troubles, a fermented treatment essence that brightens, tones, and clarifies the skin, a fizzy pore mask that unclogs the deepest dwelling pore-dwellers, and so. Much. More![/SIZE]


But I can't guarantee Memebox won't pull a bait-and-switch, so I decided against it until spoilers are out.


----------



## athy (Jan 26, 2015)

@@crazysweet @@Jane George What about facial masks girls?! Do you use them often, or are they not something you use for dryness?

I simply like the feeling of them, so I wouldn't know... Sorry to be asking silly questions, I would think they'd feel nice for dry skin but I really don't know...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

I prefer sheet to mud but I like the choco mask and muddy girl mask. Some of the sheets are really hydrating like the Sally's box hydrogel


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 26, 2015)

January box spoiler up and its not looking good girls...4 products and a couple of masks with the looks of it. If that's what they will be churning out now I'm really worried about the mystery and other boxes..

IGNORE - its the US starter kit instead. Still looks pretty ropey tbh.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Not its us starter set that @@biancardi bought


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 26, 2015)

@@athy I don't have really dry skin but I do like using masks. I think sleeping packs may have better results than sheet masks? I think the Tonymoly banana sleeping pack is really moisturizing. I put it on after my sheet mask and I would wake up with piling as it was just too much for my skin it couldn't absorb it all. But when I only use the sleeping pack my face absorb it all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah sleeping packs rock and I use the mangchee lifting pack as leave on mask after moisturiser during day


----------



## biancardi (Jan 26, 2015)

okay, just been chatting via email with Lauren about the promo codes

The free shipping promo code is working again - that is the free shipping whenever you purchase over 70.00 from the international shop.  I used this to purchase my apple scrubs (hugs) and a few other items, like the refining masks (cannot beat that price 5.00 for 10 masks?),  goddess cream and dewytree tea tree mask set.

These automated discounts that you get if you use an affiliate to purchase your items now should be working.  I haven't tested these out yet, but it looked like a "glitch" happened and now they should work


$5.00 discount on orders above $100.00
10.00 discount on orders above $150.00


----------



## veritazy (Jan 26, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Yeah sleeping packs rock and I use the mangchee lifting pack as leave on mask after moisturiser during day


I wish I could try the Mangchee sometimes.

I'm using this one on days when my skin is clear but feels bleh and needs plumping:







Wake up to butt soft skin each time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not sure what everyone thinks of it. Very stringy texture this.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 26, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I wish I could try the Mangchee sometimes.
> 
> I'm using this one on days when my skin is clear but feels bleh and needs plumping:
> 
> ...


I have that to use soon and it looks interesting tbh.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 26, 2015)

blinded said:


> I really like the sound of the second spoiler. Confession time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt the same way because I kept getting mists with regular nozzles, but then I got one with a microfine nozzle and it's A++ GREAT! Someone who really knows her kbeauty stuff did my makeup and showed me how to use the mist to create dewier makeup and to blend concealer REALLY nicely. It's like a pro skills upgrade in a bottle. Between the mist and the Goodal product (which really don't get discounted) I'm tempted by the US set/box, but...I'm in major cleaning the whole house mode and I need to restrain myself. ahahah


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 26, 2015)

Slightly off-topic as far as new &amp; fun stuff goes, but I resubmitted a one-star review for the Cleopatra box, since Memebox removed my previous one as well as all the other negative reviews.  We'll see if they post it.  I tend to doubt they will.  Bah.


----------



## blinded (Jan 26, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> I felt the same way because I kept getting mists with regular nozzles, but then I got one with a microfine nozzle and it's A++ GREAT! Someone who really knows her kbeauty stuff did my makeup and showed me how to use the mist to create dewier makeup and to blend concealer REALLY nicely. It's like a pro skills upgrade in a bottle. Between the mist and the Goodal product (which really don't get discounted) I'm tempted by the US set/box, but...I'm in major cleaning the whole house mode and I need to restrain myself. ahahah


Do the microfine mists not leave that feeling that you're walking in that drizzly misty rain? That probably bothers me more than the sudden shock of spraying my face. I am happy I stopped shooting myself in the eyes though.


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 26, 2015)

The new intro to tea version 2 has sold out.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 26, 2015)

Any unboxings for baby soft skin and luckybox 13?

I also got the tea set 2 with some points!


----------



## happysubber23 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm hoping that someone can help me learn more about how to (as easily as possible) translate the product ingredients from Korean to English. I have to take particular care with the products that I use and I find KB especially appealing because they tend to use more natural ingredients but that doesn't mean that I can use everything and I hesitate to use products when I can't figure out what they actually contain. I have some vague memory (or maybe it was all a dream) that there was some way to get all of those lovely Korean characters to become English words with meaning I could understand. Anyone?  (and I ask here because in my potential dream reference of a way to do this, I think that it was on this thread). Thank you!


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 26, 2015)

Gentleman's grooming value set is now $12 ($15 before) if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 26, 2015)

happysubber23 said:


> I'm hoping that someone can help me learn more about how to (as easily as possible) translate the product ingredients from Korean to English. I have to take particular care with the products that I use and I find KB especially appealing because they tend to use more natural ingredients but that doesn't mean that I can use everything and I hesitate to use products when I can't figure out what they actually contain. I have some vague memory (or maybe it was all a dream) that there was some way to get all of those lovely Korean characters to become English words with meaning I could understand. Anyone?  (and I ask here because in my potential dream reference of a way to do this, I think that it was on this thread). Thank you!


This doesn't always work out so well, but there's a Google Translate phone app. It allows you to take a picture of the text you are trying to translate then translate it for you. I know that are constantly trying to update it because when I first downloaded it, there were a lot of kinks. The newest update made it a little better but it still doesn't always work. 

I also look for the products home websites and use Google translate on it in general to find the translations, but that can take more time.  However, for both ways, sometime the ingredients don't translate over correctly.


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 27, 2015)

I have trouble loading the site.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

Decided I'd treat hubby to the gentleman set as its only $12 and will do as a valentine day present. He's using one of the moisturisers from one of my boxes at the moment so might like a few more products but that are aimed more towards him.

Did a triple cleanse last night - etude house oil, tony moly grapefruit foaming cleaner then a Ren hot cloth (which I love and feel gives me the best cleanse out the lot of them). Added some Milkydress rose toner and finished with Milkydress eye gel and Mizon starfish all in one. Before i went to bed i added the Piseo and...No spots today! (result as in the past my face would have been a mass of red angry welts with that many products!). Still think I'm a long way from finding holy grail products that make me look $1 million but hubby said my face was looking a lot brighter and smoother so there's hope yet for the old girl!


----------



## bubu (Jan 27, 2015)

veritazy said:


> I wish I could try the Mangchee sometimes.
> 
> I'm using this one on days when my skin is clear but feels bleh and needs plumping:
> 
> ...


I love this product! I just finished the tube and I'm sad. It was an absolute lifesaver for my dehydrated skin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2015)

I' m waiting for spoilers on the global #19, my last Memebox. It's a bit sad that they don't want to send to my country (Denmark) any longer. I have a lot of stuff after receiving 42 memeboxes but looking at their website and knowing it is out of reach even if I have 22 meme points sitting in my account is sad. I' m on a forced no meme buy. My husband is also sad. He loves all the strange products I make him try. And every time I receive a package he asks if it's from Memebox and if there is a sheet mask in it for him  ....... that over! Sob...


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 27, 2015)

Dunno if anyone else talked about this, but two spoilers for Best Beauty Forward, still available:



Spoiler



Spoiler #1 RIMBI Powerful Treatment Essence 125ml -retailstat $34
Powerful Treatment Essence functions as a toner and essence, and is enriched with 85 percent galactomyces ferment filtrate — a key ingredient that penetrates deep into the skin to balance the skin's renewal process and boost the skin’s radiance. It is also formulated with nourishing vitamins, amino acids, minerals, and organic acids to enhance the efficacy of the complete skincare ritual. With daily application, this essence hydrates, brightens, diminishes the look and size of wrinkles, improves texture and clarity, and contributes to a more beautiful, balanced, and glowing complexion.

Spoiler #2 W.LAB 3P+ CO2 Pore Crown Pack: Gel Syringe 6g * 1ea + 1 Mask Sheet
These powerful yet gentle blackhead butterfly patches instantly remove blackheads and unclog pores while tightening and cleansing the pores. Complete with a carbonated gel syringe and a butterfly shape mask sheet, this two-step system features optimal pore-purifying benefits for clear, healthy-looking skin. The refreshing, fizzy carbonated formula gets down deep into the pores to remove the deepest, darkest pore-dwellers, and stimulate the skin to exfoliate dead surface skin, and soothing tea tree and green tea soothe the skin. The results? Skin is healthy, glowing, and radiant.



And I got an e-mail about 10% off discount code for "select boxes", all of which are laughably terrible.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

@@Bunbunny - yeah, it's all the boxes they can't give away (just about!). Wasn't interested when they came out, not interested with a few dollars off the price.

Do want to see what's in baby soft skin box as was thinking about getting that one once it had been unboxed. Not in a mad rush though..


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 27, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> Slightly off-topic as far as new &amp; fun stuff goes, but I resubmitted a one-star review for the Cleopatra box, since Memebox removed my previous one as well as all the other negative reviews.  We'll see if they post it.  I tend to doubt they will.  Bah.


They posted it, amazing!  So I take back my doubts.  Now, you think they will allow it to stay?  What happened to all the other negative reviews on this and so many other boxes??


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

I always thought their reviews was flawed anyway - allowing people to post when they hadnt even bought the box (but liked the sound of it so left 5 stars!?). They should have it linked to your account so you can ONLY post a review once the box has been delivered. They'd still get the negative reviews for rubbish boxes but at least they would be from people that bought the box so more likely to be an accurate reflection of what its like.

As for the "review to win", that's crap as everyone would say "oh, I'd like to try" and give 5 stars...even if its paint stripper and causes 3rd degree burns! Always thought that was a total waste of time...though maybe because they never sent me anything free lol!!


----------



## starry101 (Jan 27, 2015)

I wonder why some people got 10% select box codes and some didn't. I have VIP and never received such a code this morning, I guess they don't like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I wonder why some people got 10% select box codes and some didn't. I have VIP and never received such a code this morning, I guess they don't like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't get one either


----------



## starry101 (Jan 27, 2015)

3 new boxes: 2 Valentines Day and a Seed &amp; Flower box.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

i got the seeds and flowers box and valentines 1 box, with points nd a code that seems to work, the valentines 1 is skincare and body, box 2 has makeup and is more mixed.


----------



## mollybb (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like sweet smelling products so I like Valentine's Day #2, but I'm on a low-buy and I just bought Detox and Renew. I can only use one affiliate discount code a month even if they're different right?


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the random 10% off code but since it was for a bunch of crappy boxes, it didn't really sway me to get any of them LOL


----------



## flushblush (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the random 10% code too - maybe it has to do with the fact that I haven't bought a box in ages? Last one purchased was during the Black Friday restock, though I have placed a shop order recently.

ETA: I agree that the selection of boxes for the code was less than thrilling.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I got the random 10% off code but since it was for a bunch of crappy boxes, it didn't really sway me to get any of them LOL


just worked on the new boxes for me,may be a glitch who knows ,but it worked for me,


----------



## blinded (Jan 27, 2015)

My coupon for the code came from the memebox affiliate email address. Maybe it's connected to something there. A going away present for those of us who haven't signed up for the new affiliate program? 

Nevermind, I take that back. I just realized the code came to my account that hasn't ordered anything in months, not my affiliate account.


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd be more interested in the valentine's day boxes if they were express shipping. Similar to the Christmas and Thanksgiving boxes.

The new value boxes make me sad. $18.99 is not a bargain. I'd be okay if it was $13.99 since that would be the total price of normal shipping.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 27, 2015)

Nope, I've never been an affliate and I got the code. I also did buy some this month.

So many new boxes - what to do?  :lol:


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

As its may birthday on Valentine's Day I treated myself to all 3 boxes as I had points but not buying any more after that (for a long while!) as need to seriously start trying to get through the products I have already!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll pass. In laws bought me a couple of qbox es and I really need to resist buying anything else


----------



## starry101 (Jan 27, 2015)

If anyone has a 10% off code they're not using, feel free to send it my way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, Lucky 13 and Global 19 in spoilers thread.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the seeds and flowers...I know, what a gamble, right?  Can only hope that they don't make it a rose centric box...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok...if any new boxes are added you need to tell me to step away from the iPad...I must not buy any more as this is getting ridiculous!

Mum will be pleased though as I've been giving her some of the doubles to try (she's now had 2 appletox and says they are fantastic...she even liked the clover lip balm lol!) but there is only so many cleansers / toners a person can use in a lifetime. The moisturisers can go to hubby so at least they aren't going in the bin lol but I will be on the meme addicts forum very soon..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got the seeds and flowers...I know, what a gamble, right?  Can only hope that they don't make it a rose centric box...


i have hopes its not a rose scented box  as well, i knew you would buy this like myself ,


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 27, 2015)

I really like the description of the new boxes but I don't trust memebox!! lol! I still haven't received my points for the last blackout box... And no, winter is not over here! Spring looks so far away!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ok...if any new boxes are added you need to tell me to step away from the iPad...I must not buy any more as this is getting ridiculous!
> 
> Mum will be pleased though as I've been giving her some of the doubles to try (she's now had 2 appletox and says they are fantastic...she even liked the clover lip balm lol!) but there is only so many cleansers / toners a person can use in a lifetime. The moisturisers can go to hubby so at least they aren't going in the bin lol but I will be on the meme addicts forum very soon..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i never joined the addicts forum ,I'm restrained, i tidied up and face creams are not so bad for me used loads, the ones that don't suit are body creams, the toners  i love although the yeon stuff is so drying on my skin ,and grapefruit  boak,    the cleansers we have 4 morning ones on the go me and the son, and my HG for evening so its not so bad,


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

o/t and not korean - but I never used hair oil at all.  My hair is fine and oily to begin with - pitch straight.  I purchased some Ojon products the other week and got a sample of rare blend oil rejuvenating therapy - which is specially made for fine, straight, limp hair.  As I have to shovel tons of snow today, I decided to put some in my hair before blow drying and then heading off to shovel (I am out the door as I type this)

omg - I am in love with this oil.  My hair is not weighed down, smells great.   I just made a full size purchase at ojon for it.  haha.  a little goes a long way - one drop is all I need.   I am justifying this purchase because I am returning the voluminzing cream - which doesn't voluminze but weighs down my hair like a hunk of lead.  

okay, back to memetalk....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> o/t and not korean - but I never used hair oil at all.  My hair is fine and oily to begin with - pitch straight.  I purchased some Ojon products the other week and got a sample of rare blend oil rejuvenating therapy - which is specially made for fine, straight, limp hair.  As I have to shovel tons of snow today, I decided to put some in my hair before blow drying and then heading off to shovel (I am out the door as I type this)
> 
> omg - I am in love with this oil.  My hair is not weighed down, smells great.   I just made a full size purchase at ojon for it.  haha.  a little goes a long way - one drop is all I need.   I am justifying this purchase because I am returning the voluminzing cream - which doesn't voluminze but weighs down my hair like a hunk of lead.
> 
> okay, back to memetalk....


my hair is fine limp ,and straight, i love ojon and also fortune cookie soap hair oil ,both you only need a little and it lasts years,


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought the 3 new boxes in the valueset with express shipping but only after did I realize that they are charging $29 for Seeds &amp; Flowers in the valueset but it costs only $25 when you buy the box alone. Surely this is a mistake and the box should only cost $25 right?! If anything it should cost less in the valueset, not more. I sent an email so let's see what they say...


----------



## juless231 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm tempted by the Valentines Day Candy for Me box.... I'm being sucked in.... I am having flashbacks to Petite Treasures and My Lovely Boutique though. That feeling of excitement to get some cute, fun products but we all know how that turned out. Gah, I don't know..

Edit: just noticed it says body products. Not a fan of body products.

Edit.. again:
I just caved and ordered it.
*fingers crossed*


----------



## blinded (Jan 27, 2015)

juless231 said:


> I'm tempted by the Valentines Day Candy for Me box.... I'm being sucked in.... I am having flashbacks to Petite Treasures and My Lovely Boutique though. That feeling of excitement to get some cute, fun products but we all know how that turned out. Gah, I don't know..
> 
> Edit: just noticed it says body products. Not a fan of body products.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! I keep trying to remember Petite Treasures too. Then I figured if I could find a code that works I'd get it. So I'm going to do that later. I do have points, so if it's a complete failure it's not so bad. 

ETA: Oh wait, makeup. Now I'm rethinking this.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 27, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> I bought the 3 new boxes in the valueset with express shipping but only after did I realize that they are charging $29 for Seeds &amp; Flowers in the valueset but it costs only $25 when you buy the box alone. Surely this is a mistake and the box should only cost $25 right?! If anything it should cost less in the valueset, not more. I sent an email so let's see what they say...


You're right! Never noticed that when I was ordering so have also sent them an email. They probably won't do anything about it but they should credit accounts for $4 or at least the 4 memepoints for their mistake. Will see what happens though....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 27, 2015)

Reply

To

The email I received I was sure it wasn't over charged

Memebox Global Team (Memebox.com)

Jan 27, 15:13

HI Lorna,

Thanks for bringing this to our attention! We've fixed the typo on your site.

It was listed as $29 but the total price counted it as $25 so you weren't charged an additional $4.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Cheers,


----------



## juless231 (Jan 27, 2015)

@@blinded

I found a $3 code that worked! PM me if you want it.. oops!

*enabler* hehe


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not tempted.  I've got Memetrust issues lately.  After they've shipped out a bunch of new boxes I'll re-evaluate -- see if there are more than five items per box and so on.

Plus, someone really needs to hit them over the head with what "Free upgrade to express shipping" means and what it doesn't!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 27, 2015)

You can't put affiliate codes on here


----------



## juless231 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jane George said:


> You can't put affiliate codes on here


Sorry! Didn't realize that's what it was. It wasn't stated as such when I grabbed it.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 27, 2015)

Np any code with that sort of a format tends to be affiliate tbh


----------



## seachange (Jan 27, 2015)

The international shop looks so empty, a couple of products under each category....

Wanted to buy the apple scrub and the slowganic cleanser and need a few other things to get free shipping,


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 27, 2015)

What is this princess cream that people has been talking about?


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 27, 2015)

Argh. . . I'm so tempted to pick up Seeds and Flowers. Not going to lie, I would totally pick it up in a value pack with Valentines 1 but not at 18.99 shipping! It would seriously be cheaper to buy them both separately and wait for it to walk here from Korea than to pay that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

seachange said:


> The international shop looks so empty, a couple of products under each category....
> 
> Wanted to buy the apple scrub and the slowganic cleanser and need a few other things to get free shipping,


I purchased those purederm masks  - they are really nice


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> What is this princess cream that people has been talking about?


do you mean goddess cream?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 27, 2015)

I got the seeds and flowers box. Hope it's a good one.

Well, we've been saying we want boxes, and they sure have been pumping them out, LOL

There are so many choices I am having a hard time trying to choose ones to get without bankrupting myself. I'm trying to slow down as I have way to much.


----------



## seachange (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I purchased those purederm masks  - they are really nice


thanks, @@biancardi, might get the refining ones then.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> do you mean goddess cream?


Yes... hahhaha


----------



## sam356 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm tempted to get Valentine 2 + Seed and Flowers. Is it just me who thinks Seed and Flowers is more of a makeup box? Not sure if I'm reading the description wrong...

Oh nevermind, they mention body products as well


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> Yes... hahhaha


that is the SN cream and it works wonders for oily skin.  Helps mattify and control the oil.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> that is the SN cream and it works wonders for oily skin.  Helps mattify and control the oil.


I second this, it's great stuff


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jan 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I purchased those purederm masks  - they are really nice


I just tried to order those but the shipping is 26 dollars.  Is there a code or a secret to getting free shipping like a minimum amount?  its not usa shop


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

@cmelliott  they finally fixed the free shipping code - this is not an affiliate code - freeshipping - it is for the global shop only and is a 70.00 min. purchase.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 27, 2015)

From the Seeds &amp; Flowers description:

And now, we’re about to sail smooth into warmer spring season, but as the weather changes, so too should your *skincare regime*.

Lol whenever I see "skincare regime" or "skin regime" I think of this scene from Celeste and Jesse Forever:


----------



## juless231 (Jan 27, 2015)

This statement:

"Congratulations guys! We made it through the brutal winds, freezing temps, and cold, cold winter! 

And now, we’re about to sail smooth into warmer spring season"
made me lol so hard today since we're currently experiencing a crazy blizzard!!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 27, 2015)

I thought the same thing! In the Midwest winter is just getting started. We don't see the sun until may if we're lucky


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2015)

juless231 said:


> This statement:
> 
> "Congratulations guys! We made it through the brutal winds, freezing temps, and cold, cold winter!
> 
> ...


well, by the time we get it, it will be march....nevermind - it is still winter...haha


----------



## Mimimaro (Jan 28, 2015)

So Memebox added this to the valentine boxes, " *"Will You Be Our Valentine" Giveaway!*

Get any Valentine's Day Box (#1, #2, and relevant value sets included), and be automatically eligible to receive a free box!
5 people will receive 1 Chocolate Mania Box, and 10 people will receive a randomly selected box.   "

It's a great incentive but I wonder why they need one...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

those 10 people will randomly get the CPM2 box - hahaha

I think it is nice they are doing it.  Choco mania is a very popular box and they probably need to have sales soar again - they ignored us for so long with no boxes, that I think people gave up.  Look how many new boxes are still in stock over there..

once again, they don't seem to realize - they don't have to flood us with boxes daily - just don't starve us for over a month.

I think they released too many boxes all at once.


----------



## seachange (Jan 28, 2015)

biancardi said:


> those 10 people will randomly get the CPM2 box - hahaha


or the resurrected nail polish boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, have no chance of getting chocolate mania (missed the value sets when they came out and they never did restock cacao either)...knowing my luck it would be CPM2 and yet another appletox for my mum lol!


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 28, 2015)

...it could be luckybox 5 since they never released it as advertised.

(But most likely it will be zombieCPM)


----------



## juless231 (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently ordered yet another CPM2, haha, so one less in stock! My sister wanted one so ordered it. It's great for me since she's going to trade a CC cream I have for the Hallabong serum (which I LOVE)! Also.. my mom just told me she's been putting on the serum, leaving it a few minutes, then washing it off. I almost cried! All that lovely product washed down the drain! I promptly let her know to leave that on her face!


----------



## sam356 (Jan 28, 2015)

A new Secret Key set is up!


[SIZE=medium]Super Plumping Jelly Cream ($38.40)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]Super Plumping Gel Oil ($42)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]Berry Milk Hand Cream ($8.40)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]Starting Treatment Eye Cream ($26.40)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]Sweet Glam Tint Glow ($33.60)[/SIZE]
 
[SIZE=medium]Snail Repairing Mask 3 Sheets ($7.20) [/SIZE]


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 28, 2015)

*Another new box:*

Korean Beauty Starter Set #6: Seoul Style Beauty

[SIZE=medium]CLIO Virgin Lipnicure Glass in 04. Born to Kill ($19)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]A.H.C. The First Collagen Ampoule ($50)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]IASO Intensive Clear Booster ($78)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]FERFREE Ultra Facial Oil-Free Gel Cream ($16)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]SECRETKEY Baby Pig Collagen Jelly Pack ($24)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]REINPLATZ Essence Mask 3 Sheets ($5) [/SIZE]


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Korean beauty set also up

CLIO Virgin Lipnicure Glass in 04. Born to Kill ($19)

A.H.C. The First Collagen Ampoule ($50)

IASO Intensive Clear Booster ($78)

FERFREE Ultra Facial Oil-Free Gel Cream ($16)

SECRETKEY Baby Pig Collagen Jelly Pack ($24)

REINPLATZ Essence Mask 3 Sheets ($5)

But $40 with free shipping. Am skint so passing on both I think,.

Edit - Stella beat me to it by a matter of secs lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

The secret key one does look nice though....I must resist...I must resist..


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 28, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> From the Seeds &amp; Flowers description:
> 
> And now, we’re about to sail smooth into warmer spring season, but as the weather changes, so too should your *skincare regime*.
> 
> Lol whenever I see "skincare regime" or "skin regime" I think of this scene from Celeste and Jesse Forever:


It's both! Both are commonly used and accepted in different regions of the world!

(although I confess I secretly judged people for saying/typing regime for quite a while)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Is Instagram down? I'm on a train so not sure if its just my connection but keeps saying it can't be reached. Just wanted to check if there were any pictures up for the baby soft skin box yet...

Not that I'm buying of course...

Purely out of curiosity


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Is Instagram down? I'm on a train so not sure if its just my connection but keeps saying it can't be reached. Just wanted to check if there were any pictures up for the baby soft skin box yet...
> 
> Not that I'm buying of course...
> 
> Purely out of curiosity


Nope, not down


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nope, not down


Thanks, just scotrail's crappy signal then lol!


----------



## theori3 (Jan 28, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It's both! Both are commonly used and accepted in different regions of the world!
> 
> (although I confess I secretly judged people for saying/typing regime for quite a while)


The one that really gets to me is when Memebox uses "chock-full" as a noun, lol.

ETA: Not trying to pick on Memebox by saying that, though! It cracks me up, and makes me think of this:


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It's both! Both are commonly used and accepted in different regions of the world!
> 
> (although I confess I secretly judged people for saying/typing regime for quite a while)


oh no - I use regime all the time!!  Is routine better? 

anyway, I have a thing for secret key - and I've been hearing great things about the plumping products.   It isn't 156.00 value (hahaha), but for 35 minus some points, it is worth it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the mask is great - I had one and used it last night, so I am a fan of those masks already.  And I love a sheer purple lippie.


----------



## sayswhoo (Jan 28, 2015)

TooMuchElectric said:


> It's both! Both are commonly used and accepted in different regions of the world!
> 
> (although I confess I secretly judged people for saying/typing regime for quite a while)


Oh oops!! Ah well I still think it's a funny scene in the movie haha.
@@biancardi sorry for starting any confusion. I think you can still use regime!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Another value set up

Guaam Method

This value set includes: ($98 value for $36 + Free shipping)

Black Pearl Conchiolin 35 Whitening Serum ($30)

Pearl Protein 25% Spotlazer ($31)

Pearl Protein White Body Lotion ($24)

Pearl Protein Exfoliation &amp; Moisturizing Lip Balm ($13)

Availability: In stock

Value $98.00 costs $36.00


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 28, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> So Memebox added this to the valentine boxes, " *"Will You Be Our Valentine" Giveaway!*
> 
> Get any Valentine's Day Box (#1, #2, and relevant value sets included), and be automatically eligible to receive a free box!
> 
> ...


Once again, isn't this an illegal contest in the U.S.?  You shouldn't be required to purchase anything to be entered.  Memebox just DOES NOT learn.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty sure illegal in other places too


----------



## raindrop (Jan 28, 2015)

I am 100% sick of their bulls***. They are a US based company (by their own choice), and they continue to willfully break the law here under the guise of not understanding. Do you think they even pay their taxes?

They have been told time and time again that you can't run a contest that requires a purchase, yet they keep doing it. This is so incredibly disrespectful, and it makes me feel like they would do anything to scam some money out of their customers. Really bad, Memebox. BAD.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 28, 2015)

@@raindrop they removed the pictures where you left the message about it being illegal right? I swear I saw your post while on my way home and then when I got home I couldn't see it anymore.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Its not a contest as such but rather a giveaway or sweepstake (as the term seems to be interchangeable). I.e. there is no element of effort required to participate such as a question. As to whether it strays into lottery territory and the laws governed by that, I'm not a US attorney but its definitely not a contest and they haven't called it that either. But as the person has to buy something in order to be entered, then it could be classified as a lottery (by my understanding of Californian law...which isn't great!).


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's the definition between sweepstake and contest for California law

http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/legal_guides/u-3.shtml

Given sweepstake amd giveaway are often used interchangeably then make as you wish...

Personally I think its a nice gesture - did I buy the sets purely to enter the giveaway - No. Would I be happy if my name was chosen - yes. Would I be bothered if I didn't win - not really. C'est la vie as they say.

This is different from their Instagram contest as that did involve effort and was flawed as no T&amp;CS were presented so the winner entered legitimately but the rules weren't clear enough to enforce the - one entry per day on consecutive days from the 1st to the 7th January. THAT contest could have been contested.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2015)

raindrop said:


> I am 100% sick of their bulls***. They are a US based company (by their own choice), and they continue to willfully break the law here under the guise of not understanding. Do you think they even pay their taxes?
> 
> They have been told time and time again that you can't run a contest that requires a purchase, yet they keep doing it. This is so incredibly disrespectful, and it makes me feel like they would do anything to scam some money out of their customers. Really bad, Memebox. BAD.


Where is Memebox based? California? Which ever state they're operating from you CAN report them to that state's Attorney General's Office AND to the Federal Trade Commission if they're requiring a purchase to participate in a contest.


----------



## raindrop (Jan 28, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> @@raindrop they removed the pictures where you left the message about it being illegal right? I swear I saw your post while on my way home and then when I got home I couldn't see it anymore.


Yes, they sure did.

And, @@Alidolly - yes, you're right, I was using the term contest loosely.  What they are doing is technically a lottery - but that is even worse.  There are incredibly strict rules surrounding US lotteries, which is why the only ones that you see out there are state/government run.  Running an unauthorized lottery in the US is actually a misdemeanor offense.

ETA - I wanted to make it clear that I don't have any skin in this game. I didn't buy these boxes, and I don't plan to.  It just ticks me off.  Laws like this are in place to protect consumers.  Companies that care about their customers understand and abide by that.  Memebox doesn't.  They are committing crimes and passing it off like it's no big deal, when there are, in fact, real reasons those laws were put in place.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

I think the only way round it would be for them to give everyone that bought the item a freebie. Then it would be like buying a washing machine and getting a year supply of powder free. You didn't buy the machine for the powder but got it for nothing. Ditto you buy an eye palette but get an eye pencil thrown in for free. Again, you might chose to buy the eye palette purely to get the eye pencil (if say its in a shade you love) but all eye palettes in the promotion come with the eye pencil (while stock last caveat).

So, they could have said...if you buy the 3 boxes bundle you will get a 4th box free which will be included with your order. What that box is becomes the random element (they can stipulate how much its worth though so....a free box worth $29.99 for example). Again, most people would not buy JUST for the free box but rather see it as something extra on their purchase.

Think that would work....but my knowledge is limited to H&amp;S legislation in the UK so probably not much help here lol!!


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

And I've probably just killed any chance of actually snagging a chocolate mania box by posting lol!!!

Oh well...


----------



## raindrop (Jan 28, 2015)

There are tons of ways they could do something like that and keep it fair and legal. Your way totally counts - gift with purchase is completely fine so long as anyone can get that deal.  Buying something for a *chance* of getting a gift is a lottery and not legal.

Just the fact that you are (rightly) worried about not getting the prize because of your personal thoughts and expressions is one of the reasons gaming laws exist.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

So, still no unboxing of baby soft skin yet? Shipped out on the 26th so thought it would be up by now...

At least we can't say they haven't been releasing boxes lately. Flood or famine at times with memebox lol!

Wonder if there will be an Easter themed box set..chocolate items should feature along with egg based products (Tony Moly eggs would be fun).

They could also do a fruit and veg box as there are PLENTY of products that could be included - broccoli, tangerine, cherry etc...

perhaps a weekend away box - items to take for a spring break including a decent sunscreen?

Not that I'll be buying as on a self imposed "You don't need any more products!" Ban.

Though....if it were a REALLY cute box I might be tempted...


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 28, 2015)

raindrop said:


> ETA - I wanted to make it clear that I don't have any skin in this game. I didn't buy these boxes, and I don't plan to.  It just ticks me off.  Laws like this are in place to protect consumers.  Companies that care about their customers understand and abide by that.  Memebox doesn't.  They are committing crimes and passing it off like it's no big deal, when there are, in fact, real reasons those laws were put in place.


Just want to clarify that I'm in the same boat, don't have a horse in this race.  I'm not going to report them to any Attorneys General, the IRS, etc.  I just don't like it.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Am I only one feeling box overload...


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 28, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Am I only one feeling box overload...


Nope...think I've got about 15 coming in the next few weeks so will not be buying anything else for a while. I have been using a variety of products though but probably not in the order they should go as never sure where the all in one products sit...or if you can combine them e.g. Dermakey 2nd elixir stuff before or after Etude House moisture surge cream....does it really matter that much?


----------



## starry101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Way too many boxes at high prices. None of these boxes have tempted me. Maybe if the combined shipping was cheaper but not at $19 a set. Also the Canadian dollar is pretty bad right now so the prices for me are about 20% higher so a $29 box ends up around $45 after everything.


----------



## tealiy (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't really count the US-only boxes as boxes. More like value sets. Maybe they thought calling them boxes would make them fly off the shelves? Because to me they don't look that different from the US value sets or that exciting - mainly because the US shop isn't really that exciting...


----------



## sam356 (Jan 28, 2015)

@@starry101 I agree, even the $35 Secret Key value set is not appealing to me because of the current exchange rate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just can't justify buying anything when I've so two boxes and three value sets coming in a few weeks. 

I've to really love something to buy a box right now. I'm hoping for a snail box.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

Gotta agree about exchange rate... Paypal one is terrible atm


----------



## Fae (Jan 28, 2015)

the euro exchange rate is so low as well, it's the lowest point since 14 years ago! That's why I'm on a no-buy currently! ^^


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 28, 2015)

Agree as well. Considering it's the 'Global' shop you'd think they would consider that suddenly Global buyers are paying a lot more with everything being priced in US dollars. Not exactly the most prudent time to jack up prices.

The wisest thing would be to keep the old prices or offer a couple value sets at a discounted price point acknowledging this sudden increase to customers. Even one value set at a cheaper price to say thanks to Global customers for continuing to buy would be a great promotion and would win a lot of hearts.

I wish Memebox understood that appreciation and loyalty go hand in hand :/


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel overwhelmed with all the releases this week! It's either no boxes or too many! I am also quite busy at work and I can't follow everything!

I got a refund in paypal for my lost blackout box!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the $40 boxes are too expensive for me.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 28, 2015)

I wish they would sort out my brush order.

Just emailed them again.


----------



## blinded (Jan 28, 2015)

Between the exchange rate, my lack of trust and too many products all I've bought this month is the Benton Set. I've going to lose my VIP status unless they release something I really want in the next couple of days. So of course, since VIP has sucked lately, next month will be amazing.


----------



## smilezforlife (Jan 28, 2015)

For anyone living in Canada, do you know if Memebox still ships via Canada Post? For standard shipping?


----------



## catyz (Jan 28, 2015)

smilezforlife said:


> For anyone living in Canada, do you know if Memebox still ships via Canada Post? For standard shipping?


As far as I'm aware, yes.


----------



## jmen (Jan 28, 2015)

Another box: Gwiyomi (Cute) Box: Packed with a bunch of irresistibly adorable products that are not only captivating to the eyes, but also work like magic to transform your skin to get that dreamy, charming glow!

Valued at $57 for $35. Really? Plus shipping? At my age and that price, nothing is going to glow on my face, not the frown -- just MMB's coffers.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 28, 2015)

They've reduced the prices on some of the old boxes that are still in stock.


----------



## ata123 (Jan 28, 2015)

New spoilers for best beauty forward. I died when I saw the description and bought it no spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kind of regreting it already...... the brands and spoilers so far are kind of meh for the price. Should have bought detox and renew instead..... I hope the rest of the box would be amazing brands and products... b/c what they have right now does not compare to the new valuesets that just came out. #nomorefaith This was the only box I have purchased in January, bought 10 in November and half of them had Cutiepie marzia stuff in it. Not buying anymore mystery boxes from memebox if this one sucks too.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Someone posted Baby Soft Skin on the FB group, I added the pics to the spoilers page.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

Baby soft skin isn't bad but glad I didn't get it as nothing really that wows or I need.

Agree the exchange rate at the moment sucks. Was looking at QBox (as the stuff seems super cute) but $15 flat rate for postage is just too expensive on a $24 box so can't justify spending that sort of money. Even Kirsty's Nerd Block jnr is costing nearly £16 a month. I don't begrudge her it but some months, the contents aren't great.

Do like My Little Box so keeping that one running but think ill be a lot more selective with other orders now. My Beauty Discovery box might get the flick for example and a lot less Memeboxes from now on..

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a couple of the special edt qboxes coming for my bday from my inlaws so I am looking forward to them but I am not sure I would pay my own pennies for one. (Last year they bought my superbox 1 for my bday)

But back to memebox... Got a response on Instagram about cs issues so hopefully they will contact me again. I think they may have deleted my last reply grrrr


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I have a couple of the special edt qboxes coming for my bday from my inlaws so I am looking forward to them but I am not sure I would pay my own pennies for one. (Last year they bought my superbox 1 for my bday)
> 
> But back to memebox... Got a response on Instagram about cs issues so hopefully they will contact me again. I think they may have deleted my last reply grrrr


Yep it's been removed about still waiting from last year for CS resolution.

I noticed the past 2 days lots of comments are being removed now anything now wow hush I love you based


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

The response is still on my screen on their post about soothingsista eyeshadow preview thingy.

Lol they will have to learn I am going nowhere. In all honesty this has been more than six weeks and I am so annoyed and getting more so every week


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

Did they sort out that other lassie with the broken ampoules? I remember seeing a few comments on their Facebook page about it but never heard if they resolved that one to the persons satisfaction or not. Guess it would be a good indicator as to whether they'll back down and refund or not...


----------



## theori3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Did they sort out that other lassie with the broken ampoules? I remember seeing a few comments on their Facebook page about it but never heard if they resolved that one to the persons satisfaction or not. Guess it would be a good indicator as to whether they'll back down and refund or not...


They ended up giving her a full refund and sending a replacement, plus they sent a bouquet of flowers.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

theori3 said:


> They ended up giving her a full refund and sending a replacement, plus they sent a bouquet of flowers.


Ok...then @janegeorge keep at them. Facebook / Instagram / Email etc. mention that lady and how you want to believe in them again but can't while they are ignoring you and not refunding as they should etc.. Hopefully they'll respond (as companies do not like bad publicity...not good for sales!)


----------



## theori3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Ok...then @janegeorge keep at them. Facebook / Instagram / Email etc. mention that lady and how you want to believe in them again but can't while they are ignoring you and not refunding as they should etc.. Hopefully they'll respond (as companies do not like bad publicity...not good for sales!)


I agree, I think the attention her posts got on Facebook helped with getting the situation resolved.


----------



## yunii (Jan 29, 2015)

Just received this disappointing e-mail from Memebox this morning... anyone got something similar?

Do to product backlog, your *The Color Recipe The Yellow Cream* in your SECRETKEY Holiday Edition Season 2 has been replaced by *The Color Recipe The Blue Cream.*

In an effort to compensate for the replacement, we are giving you $1 store credit to use until Februrary 29th, 2015 PST


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

yunii said:


> Just received this disappointing e-mail from Memebox this morning... anyone got something similar?
> 
> Do to product backlog, your *The Color Recipe The Yellow Cream* in your SECRETKEY Holiday Edition Season 2 has been replaced by *The Color Recipe The Blue Cream.*
> 
> In an effort to compensate for the replacement, we are giving you $1 store credit to use until Februrary 29th, 2015 PST


I believe when it was first out up for sale people got the emails a few days later . So they haven't altered the wording or description then all these weeks late. A lot bought it and then got a different cream they didn't want.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't actually post on facebook on company pages, don't ask as I have no why grrrr, hopefully if I can harass them on Instagram I can get a satisfactory conclusion... Thoroughly fed up with it though as it started on 12th dec. (item ordered end of nov)

On another bad note my Hanskin bb cream just ran out


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> On another bad note my Hanskin bb cream just ran out


Bummer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love that BB cream, too, I wonder what are the chances that we get a full-sized bottle some day.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

They should put it discounted in their shop... I'd buy it.

Thankfully got a dinoplatz mini otw


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> They should put it discounted in their shop... I'd buy it.
> 
> Thankfully got a dinoplatz mini otw


Heck yeah, I'd buy multiples of that baby in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Yay full refund and supposed to get ten points extra (not there) Finally sorted except ten but happy now. Gotta send in reviews now and I'll be up a bit of money


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Yay full refund and supposed to get ten points extra (not there) Finally sorted except ten but happy now. Gotta send in reviews now and I'll be up a bit of money


Oh that's great!!! Persistence pays off.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Oh that's great!!! Persistence pays off.


Just glad it is all over.... The irony is that they money from it came from my wine and cheese bundle that was refunded by memebox... Think money is cursed.
Lol loved they say keep the ten points we gave you... Since they never gave me any might be difficult


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 29, 2015)

yunii said:


> In an effort to compensate for the replacement, we are giving you $1 store credit to use until Februrary 29th, 2015 PST


$1??? lol!!! That's ridiculous!!! It's like memebox is throwing coins to us...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

The Secretkey set is winking at me


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> The Secretkey set is winking at me


it's a nice set - I winked back at it yesterday and it is flying over to stay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it's a nice set - I winked back at it yesterday and it is flying over to stay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol might have to buy it as it will cost me nothing


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got the Detox box.

The 3 spoilers so far are just TOO GOOD to pass up,

Also got the AntiAging box the other day and very happy w/ those spoilers too,

(knock wood)


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

Hope that doesn't mean the valentine set is really bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> memebox is so hit and miss at times...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Why can I not resist secret key?


----------



## veritazy (Jan 29, 2015)

Whoa I can barely catch up here. Read back a few pages but tldr the rest..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Had stuff to settle so could quickly respond on FB and IG only most of the time.

I'm okay with the spoiler item for Beauty Forward (although it isn't that forward at all?!). Theme-wise, Memebox fails once again hah. Wish the rest of it is good.

And congrats on the case being settled (finally!) and did you buy the pink one, @@Jane George? Naughty naughty...

I agree with @@Alidolly because duh its Memebox we are talking about. It can range between dud and wow between two similarly themed box. I bought one of the Vday box and hopefully got the better one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Has anyone been buying alot lately? I kinda went downslope with shopping since I had to spend my moneys on rl stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

@@veritazy yeah the pink one... Now knowing my luck one will come out with the ice mask.. Although I got one of those with points yesterday lol.

I bought the wine and cheese value set x 2, soothingsista and starter set four recently... Been very naughty but all have products I needed.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol I just checked prices of products in pink box on bnk and wow they are exaggerating


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 29, 2015)

@@veritazy - sort of went on a mad spending spree so got quite a few coming (2 bundles - Valentines day 3 and the detox, anti-ageing &amp; scent one). Also ordered the secret key red set, gentleman set (so hubby can't complain too much lol!) and got pinkaholic and coffee break with Dani coming too. Oh, and the starter mini one.

Em...and ordered the Rilakkuma box from Qbox but worried now I'm going to get stung for customs as it ships from Canada and not the Far East (I always seem to get hit with customs when its from Canada unless they value it under $15 but that box is $39 so probably no chance!). That's sort of part of my birthday..though hubby doesn't know it yet lol!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@veritazy - sort of went on a mad spending spree so got quite a few coming (2 bundles - Valentines day 3 and the detox, anti-ageing &amp; scent one). Also ordered the secret key red set, gentleman set (so hubby can't complain too much lol!) and got pinkaholic and coffee break with Dani coming too. Oh, and the starter mini one.
> 
> Em...and ordered the Rilakkuma box from Qbox but worried now I'm going to get stung for customs as it ships from Canada and not the Far East (I always seem to get hit with customs when its from Canada unless they value it under $15 but that box is $39 so probably no chance!). That's sort of part of my birthday..though hubby doesn't know it yet lol!!


no i never got customs charges on qbox before,


----------



## LadyManah (Jan 29, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> @@veritazy - sort of went on a mad spending spree so got quite a few coming (2 bundles - Valentines day 3 and the detox, anti-ageing &amp; scent one). Also ordered the secret key red set, gentleman set (so hubby can't complain too much lol!) and got pinkaholic and coffee break with Dani coming too. Oh, and the starter mini one.
> 
> Em...and ordered the Rilakkuma box from Qbox but worried now I'm going to get stung for customs as it ships from Canada and not the Far East (I always seem to get hit with customs when its from Canada unless they value it under $15 but that box is $39 so probably no chance!). That's sort of part of my birthday..though hubby doesn't know it yet lol!!


Me neither. I ordered a couple before with no customs charges!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 29, 2015)

I just got the VIP email with a 30% off I'm Brush coupon code. I ordered one eyeshadow brush and it's NICE. I compared it to brushes by Real Techniques and Coastal Scents and it's really on another level. I like it because it's made of animal bristles and they're super soft and densely packed--the brush part is fairly small and compact, but the handle is long (and it's a nice matte finish). I'm very much not a brush expert (I'm buying lots of different brushes right now to do a mega "best values in brushes" review), but I reach for that brush a lot. I'm tempted by the powder brush a lot (a lot a lot).

Anyone with more experience in brushes try the Meme brushes? Am I off or? I also want the REALLY PRETTY Zoeva Rose Golden sets (maybe the ones they release in February?) so I'm trying to not get too crazy, but...the Meme brush I have actually seems pretty great. Hmm.


----------



## ctr64 (Jan 29, 2015)

Just posted Anti Aging and Detox &amp; Renew box/info card photos in Spoilers.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 29, 2015)

Seems pretty safe to say that of the latest batch of mystery boxes, none has more than 5 items.  Guess the days of 7-8 things for $23-$29 are gone.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

i can't believe how many boxes are still in stock ,also the amount in stock numbers ,its unheard of, 

people have for sure moved on ,or sitting on their hands to not spend money for sure. 

maybe the cpm2 box can be flogged off with her new book she is writing, send them all to her to store in her flat,and once the book sells she can do a freebie gift signing in brighton waterstones for all her fans,


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Is she writing it or a ghost writer?

Sorry, couldn't resist asking.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Is she writing it or a ghost writer?


looking at instagram i feel she maybe,. but i would imagine a ghost writer as she is so busy in her life jet setting round the world, its you know busy.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> looking at instagram i feel she maybe,. but i would imagine a ghost writer as she is so busy in her life jet setting round the world, its you know busy.


Personally I think if you use a ghost writer it needs to be made clear on the cover... But maybe that's just me.Sorry off my soap box and hoping my block will lift lol...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

yes a disclaimer it must , i didn't realise certain thriller writers do ,so i now only read my peter may  and few others knowing they slogged over the tediuos hours of day and night hard at work, not sunning themselves in fiji while someone else wrote it


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

I just find it funny people don't realise how many hours go into it and for most writers you make little but need to do it as an urge.

Sorry off topic... Gonna go do a book on a woman obsessed with korean beauty lol


----------



## sam356 (Jan 29, 2015)

I wonder how many items are going to be in the $25 boxes? I hope someone posts the spoliers for the scent box soon. The signature scent box would give us an idea of what to expect from the valentines day boxes.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 29, 2015)

Id say five is the magic number atm...


----------



## sam356 (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope so, I would be really annoyed if it's 3-4 items


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 29, 2015)

I would say 5 .qaulity over quantity is the ethos of the year for memebox . But if a lip balm or a single $2 mask is thrown into boxes I won't be pleased for over $35 to be honest


----------



## sam356 (Jan 29, 2015)

I agree, if they are going with 5 items, they should at least be full sized skin care items, such as toner, cream, serums etc. For that reason, I like value sets a lot more than meme boxes right now.


----------



## WillowCat (Jan 29, 2015)

A question, did anyone get a vivito painting lip balm in a shade other than Orange? I got Orange and love the Fushia tint, but I don't want to buy the others (Grape farm, Berry Farm) if the tint is always bright pink.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 29, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> I just got the VIP email with a 30% off I'm Brush coupon code.


I feel like Memebox has taken me off all of their mailing lists. I don't get any of the box announcement or promo emails and I definitely didn't receive this one. It's like they don't want my business!


----------



## yanama (Jan 30, 2015)

It's been a whirlwind month, but I think I'll grab the Valentines boxes and stop. As fun as these grab boxes are, I feel like at the volumes we're buying it's a little lacking. At any brick-and-mortar make-up store, if you spend hundreds of dollars, let alone monthly, think about the treatment you'd be getting right now.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought the valentine's boxes tonight. I figured I only bought one box this month during the restock and none of the other boxes interest me so I could treat myself to these with the January discount code and a few points. I feel like I have a much better understanding of K-beauty now that I can start picking out my own things. I might buy a fun box once in a while but not as much as I used to... especially since every box now seems to come with a cleanser, I have a lifetime supply of those now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elsie Marely (Jan 30, 2015)

I tried the brush coupon and for all 5 it comes out to $51.80. I don't have any memepoints, so I'm still debating if I should go for it.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 30, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I bought the valentine's boxes tonight. I figured I only bought one box this month during the restock and none of the other boxes interest me so I could treat myself to these with the January discount code and a few points. I feel like I have a much better understanding of K-beauty now that I can start picking out my own things. I might buy a fun box once in a while but not as much as I used to... especially since every box now seems to come with a cleanser, I have a lifetime supply of those now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hear you on the cleansers.  I have so many I may start using them in the bath, on the dog, to clean windows, etc.  No, seriously, I have too many but as long as they're still sealed they make good gifts or donations to the women's shelter.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 30, 2015)

TheSilverNail said:


> I hear you on the cleansers.  I have so many I may start using them in the bath, on the dog, to clean windows, etc.  No, seriously, I have too many but as long as they're still sealed they make good gifts or donations to the women's shelter.


Girl, preach! I just gave three to my aunt who stopped by to pick me up, and she was like "are you sure, I mean that's a lot of product, and it all looks expensive", and I'm like "YES! please take it, I beg you! And come back for more" Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh, the woes of being a Meme-addict!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

I agree on cleansers.... Only cleanser I buy now is micellar water to use on first step. And most of those I use are European


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

I have so many cleansers....They are part of my retirement stash - lol I will not have to purchase a cleanser EVER again for several years so that $$ will go into my retirement funds (haha)


----------



## Andi B (Jan 30, 2015)

I am in the same boat on cleansers!  At least most of mine don't expire until 2017, but I wonder if I could get by using them a little later on if they're still sealed?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Andi B this is just my personal opinion on it, so I am not recommending it to anyone - lol - but since most of the cleansers I have are full of stuff that will probably last for a long time, I have no issues with cleansers and expiration dates. I only care if they are made with more natural organic materials, like my gokmul cleanser - which I love &amp; adore and picked another one up in a swap!!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 30, 2015)

yep me and the son have enough cleansers , i can now do with some quality over quantity face creams for stash now please.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 30, 2015)

Of the Baby Soft Skin box, I am only interested in the Dermakey She's 4th skin perfectioner.  I saw that back in December a couple of you were using Dermakey She's 2nd or 3rd, or what have you.  You were positive about results you were getting at that time.  Did you all continue to like the product?  Where did you get it?  It looks like Tester Korea and Rose Rose don't carry Dermakey.  Thanks!


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

sam356 said:


> I wonder how many items are going to be in the $25 boxes? I hope someone posts the spoliers for the scent box soon. The signature scent box would give us an idea of what to expect from the valentines day boxes.


Someone posted the scent box on a Facebook group. I'm on my phone ATM so I can't post it here but it does have 5 items.

Edit: added it to the spoilers page


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks @@starry101 definitely looks like 5 is the magic number unless its a mini box and quite a few low value items in signature scent too I notice. Not a great box imho.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 30, 2015)

Whaaaat!???

This was just included in my email from Sephora.... Tony Moly??

Is it wrong to not want to share??


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah I saw that. Someone mentioned spotting them a while ago too.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Pony box is us only.... I would write comments but do not want to be bad....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Whaaaat!???
> 
> This was just included in my email from Sephora.... Tony Moly??
> 
> Is it wrong to not want to share??


yes, I got the honey one a few months ago - it is AMAZING.  I haven't tried the blueberry yet.  I purchased the lip scrub from testerkorea from tonymoly too

I love the packaging.  I purchased several of these as stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol just saw value of pony box though... No real saving... Nevermind


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

$3 gift ...that'll be a face mask then..


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 30, 2015)

Has the mystery box spoilers been posted yet? It was shipped out on the 27th by snail mail but can't mind seeing anything posted..


----------



## sam356 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nope, I checked Facebook and no spoliers for the Mystery Box. It will show up in a week or two!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yes, I got the honey one a few months ago - it is AMAZING.  I haven't tried the blueberry yet.  I purchased the lip scrub from testerkorea from tonymoly too
> 
> I love the packaging.  I purchased several of these as stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


At our Tony Moly store there are two lip shaped balms. The only difference is that the packaging is not metallic. They might only be berry flavours also. ....Honey sounds yummy, though! Does it taste like honey?

I just cracked my Tony Moly cherry last night, and I hate to say it, (because it's so damn adorable) but I'm not that crazy about it. Texture is a bit synthetic and it has no flavour whatsoever. :/ booo!

Hopefully the Blueberry is nicer ... Kinda tempted to open that now too.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not excited to see Memebox brands in North American shops. I know it's inevitable, but it feels like a totally separate adventure to shop Asian. I also hope it doesn't drive the prices up of our Korean discoveries.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> At our Tony Moly store there are two lip shaped balms. The only difference is that the packaging is not metallic. They might only be berry flavours also. ....Honey sounds yummy, though! Does it taste like honey?
> 
> I just cracked my Tony Moly cherry last night, and I hate to say it, (because it's so damn adorable) but I'm not that crazy about it. Texture is a bit synthetic and it has no flavour whatsoever. :/ booo!
> 
> Hopefully the Blueberry is nicer ... Kinda tempted to open that now too.


It smells like honey and has a light honey taste - I use it at nighttime.

those non metallic ones - that might be the lip scrubs - my lip scrub is in a hot pink, non metallic lip shaped container.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 30, 2015)

You're right @@biancardi One of the non-metallic ones _was_ a scrub.. I forgot that. But the other wasn't. I'll ask my friend what flavour it was, as she bought one.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone else feel like they are pawning off what could be a Value Set as a Memebox?  Because that Pony box should be a Value Set, not a Memebox.

They must think they'll sell better if they're called a Memebox and not a Value Set.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 30, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I'm not excited to see Memebox brands in North American shops. I know it's inevitable, but it feels like a totally separate adventure to shop Asian. I also hope it doesn't drive the prices up of our Korean discoveries.


With all due respect, Tony Moly is NOT a " Memebox brand".  It is a Korean brand sold in major cities as well. Many of us got that same email from Sephora.com about the Tony Moly lip gloss and didn't think it remarkable at all.. It's no biggie.* Fanserviced* has posted many photos and details of her K- shopping in the NY Flushing area K- stores. K- beauty products are wanted in the U.S., so they are now in the U.S. and the market is growing. Yay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The European market can court the same brands and open the same stores if they haven't already. Likewise, there will still be plenty of products for Europeans and Koreans and whomever, I'm sure.

The only major company with a retail business front which I know to have had a glitch with Memebox was Innisfree, and none of us really know what happened.  I think it was a price disagreement with Memebox, not a product shortage. There's still the Innisfree " Value Set" at about $3.00 off retail, which no one is buying, and those products were likely destined for the now- defunct Innisfree Memebox. Not the fault of any group of customers that the Innisfree box didn't happen, and that Memebox messed up their own Wine and Cheese box the way they did. 

The N. American bashing is getting rude. It's not the fault of N. Americans that you perceive yourself to " have less" or have less access to items. I don't hate on Paris, or Parisians or France because of some of the lesser known, non- exported things I have found there on my trips, I'm just glad to have what I have.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Does anyone else feel like they are pawning off what could be a Value Set as a Memebox?  Because that Pony box should be a Value Set, not a Memebox.
> 
> They must think they'll sell better if they're called a Memebox and not a Value Set.


LOL, it WAS a Value Set. Only difference was that there was an eye shadow blending I'm Brush brush and 2 Memebox brand masks included when I bought it. More for the money. I bought the set for $39.00 also. The lip product was from the lip crayons, not the lip tints, but those are the only differences, I think. The Pony blush block is photographing prettier and more vibrant than it really is, BTW. It's very tiny, and so light as to be almost a highlighter, not a blush.  I do really like the Pony set eye shadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS- The same " Sweet and Natural" set that I bought, described above, is still being sold in the XO Pony part of Memebox, for both international and US customers, but the price is now $10 higher. Sometimes, Memebox is so funny.


----------



## ilynx (Jan 30, 2015)

"Dear International Memebox Customers,

When we first launched our company in 2013, we had a vision of providing our customers worldwide easy access to Korean beauty products. We grew quickly, and are excited to have done this for so many people. However, this huge goal means we face many challenges, and have sadly realized that we are unable to deliver an excellent customer experience for all of our international customers.

In order to offer fast shipping times, attentive customer support, and a seamless ordering process, we’ve made the difficult decision to stop international deliveries as of February 10th. Moving forward, we will only be able to ship to locations where we have a domestic shipping presence: US, China, and Korea. This means that all orders placed on us.memebox.com must be shipped to a US address as of 11:59 PM PST, February 10th, 2015. All existing and future orders will be shipped by the 13th of February.

It is with a heavy heart that Memebox makes this unfortunate announcement. We have really enjoyed providing our services and we’ll miss you all so much. You all have been so amazing and loyal. This was a painful decision, but a necessary one in order to improve our shipping process until it is perfected and ready to expand internationally. Memebox loves and values all our customers, and we’re excited to create a better experience for all our customers to return to you again in the future.

We know this is difficult, and we’ve set up [email protected] and a community forum at http://ushelp.memebox.com/hc/communities/public/topics where we will be answering any questions you may have.

We’ve also put together a helpful FAQ here: http://ushelp.memebox.com/…/200313669-FREQUENTLY-ASKED-QUES…

Thank you.

Sincerely,
The Memebox Team"

Bad news...


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, there goes that.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 30, 2015)

...so all us international bloggers/vloggers waiting on review points are SOL if they don't get to us within less than two weeks, huh.

Thanks, Memebox.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

What.on.earth.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sucks that I'm still waiting for some of my review points. Oh well, its been fun while it lasted


----------



## Stella Bella (Jan 30, 2015)

The meme powers that be have officially lost all traces of sanity.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm horrified.

But they DO need to work on their customer service and shipping issues.  The only good thing in that letter is that it looks like they will resume shipping once they get sorted.  Of course, they're so awful right now, who knows how long that will take.

Wow.  ((BIG HUGS to ALL my fellow Memeboxers who are International))


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

me rn


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried to get a refund on a partial box bundle before? They still haven't shipped my Luckybox 13 and I have no idea how they plan on shipping Luckybox 14 two weeks early to their international customers. I just want to get my money and call it a day. I can head over to TK and curate my own Luckyboxes!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't like that they made a sneaky Friday night message about it (though I realize it isn't Friday night everywhere...).  My first thought was my international friends I've made on this thread and how disappointed they will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Will be keeping my eye on the 'public forum' they set up.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 30, 2015)

@ an appropriate reaction gif.  MTE.


----------



## Bunbunny (Jan 30, 2015)

The real kick in the shin is that they didn't send me that e-mail, but did send me the USA e-mail about the Pony box.

All things said, Memebox has done this once before, in the summer. They went from worldwide shipping to I believe only shipping to Korea and US, before expanding their shipping once again. Given that history, it's possible that they will stick to their word and will reopen international shipping in the future when things are better.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Bunbunny it was posted on Facebook, not via email.  Perhaps they will send it in email later on.

ETA:  @@blinded got it in an email -- maybe it only went to international customers?


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

I got it in an email. 

This is going to create such a mess with the commission payout too. Anything under $30 gets paid in points after the date they stop selling internationally. 

I tried to sign up for the forum but it's not letting me sign up or sign in. 

ETA: I think the email may have only gone to the accounts that they think are international. One of my addresses gets the US emails, but not the international ones (I have no idea why) and it didn't get this email.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> The real kick in the shin is that they didn't send me that e-mail, but did send me the USA e-mail about the Pony box.
> 
> All things said, Memebox has done this once before, in the summer. They went from worldwide shipping to I believe only shipping to Korea and US, before expanding their shipping once again. Given that history, it's possible that they will stick to their word and will reopen international shipping in the future when things are better.


I think that they continued to ship to Canada and Japan at that point. And it seems to have been driven by their inability to deal with Customs issues properly, which people like @@Lorna ljblog helped to solve.

I think that this is a planned move and it's permanent. @@cfisher and I discussed this a few months ago in our speculative read mores--the writing was on the wall when they were hiring lots of people in California and filling a warehouse complex enough to require a logistics manager making an actual salary. I wouldn't be surprised if they wanted to do this 1 January, but got screwed up by the issue with shipping delays on account of the longshoremen slowing down work on the West Coast. It seemed suspicious when they stated categorically that they wouldn't issue gift cards for Christmas. All the other pieces clicked until it seemed like a matter of time.

That said, I'm really really unhappy and sad about this and I don't think it's a good move--on many levels.

edit: I wish I hadn't dropped out of the Memebox review program (called the Ambassador Program) a few days ago--I would have liked to have resigned in protest over this! ahahaha


----------



## catyz (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, I'm just in shock that they decided and let customers know in such a short notice? And I never received such an email, only US emails...except I'm in Canada. They could have at least have the decency to let their international customers

 know one month in advance. This way, payout could have been completed and used up if wanted to. I'm just curious how they will actually do after removing all the other countries?


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

Well.

I just got more information...

It will now be Memebox USA.  Memebox USA will ship USA Memeboxes to the USA.  They will be curated and shipped from the USA.

There will be no more International Memeshop.

ETA: So if you are in the USA and you want something from the International Memeshop that you can't get from the USA shop, you need to get it before the 10th.


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 30, 2015)

Absolute BS imo. . . sorry, not US-bashing. . . meme-bashing.  This is a garbage way to treat your paying customers. Even if they resume shipping to Canada, I'm out.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well.
> 
> I just got more information...
> 
> ...


Retail prices, limited brands. Can't wait. ahahah sob


----------



## juless231 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am just in total shock... Hope my last box is a good one. I'm sad, but glad that at least I know about various brands enough now to know what to look for in other places. I'll definitely be spending lots of time in the Korean beauty thread. I honestly cannot imagine why they thought this was a good idea. They seem to have tons of international customers and will be loosing a huge amount of sales! Doesn't make a bit of sense at all..


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 30, 2015)

@ Ugh.  You did call it.  I remember your posts where you called this. I have to admit I was not prepared for this.  And it looks like you are correct about the permanent state of affairs.

I'm going to guess they'll lose 40% of their customer base.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 30, 2015)

Wtf? That's all. I'm US based and this pisses me off, way to screw the many people who gave you your start Meme!


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

How the hell do you take such a good thing and run it right into the ground so quickly?  What Not To Do In Business 101.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Good morning all. Beany had a nightmare and woke the house then I opened email and got my own lol

It looks like they have finally lost all grip on reality.

I think it was inevitable tbh... But they are still loco imo...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

stress Photoshopping...


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

@@Jane George Hope he was quick to go back to sleep. My daughter wakes up every night and gets scared and ends up sleeping with us. I'm at a loss for why and how to get it to stop. 

@ I just stress bought BB cream.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@Jane George Hope he was quick to go back to sleep. My daughter wakes up every night and gets scared and ends up sleeping with us. I'm at a loss for why and how to get it to stop.


Sounds bad but I am quite no nonsense at 3am... He tends to go back to sleep if I tell him it is time to sleep.

Although if daddy goes in he thinks it is time to play.

Beany and hubby are back asleep though. Sadly I am not but it means I can get a jump on blogposts.

I think memebox is making a huge mistake tbh with the shops in Ny starting up, a lot of korean companies starting to ship direct to Us and new beauty boxes that centre on korean products starting too.

But it was inevitable.


----------



## starry101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think the sudden change is what bothers me most. I still have boxes to review and things I wanted to get with the points. I feel like they should have made the announcement at the beginning of Jan to at least give us a month to tie up things, but this is crazy.


----------



## moosie (Jan 30, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> I don't like that they made a sneaky Friday night message about it (though I realize it isn't Friday night everywhere...).  My first thought was my international friends I've made on this thread and how disappointed they will be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Will be keeping my eye on the 'public forum' they set up.


Yeah, it totally feels like a Friday night "bury this story" news dump, doesn't it?  Like when politicians or celebs release things on a Friday afternoon, and hope the story dies before Monday, heh.  (and yeah, I'm with you, I realize it's not Friday night everywhere!)


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 30, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> stress Photoshopping...


AHAHAH THIS IS EVERYTHING.

But in all seriousness- I'm also US-based, but this change is negative for everyone. The revenue that international customer brings in makes it so they can continue to offer good prices on boxes, show these numbers/sales etc to potential brands and bring them in as well etc. Not to mention, the international shop is the only thing worth shopping on their site outside of Memeboxes. The US shop is a bunch of brands I can get anywhere, for outrageous prices. This separates the community they've built of interational affiliates that have helped promote and spread the work about their products. This negatively impacts their affiliates that are left because there will be an even bigger hit to sales than there was when they slowed down on box releases.

I really don't think this was a solid solution in the slightest. It's a shame and I'm seriously so bummed out about this that I think it's really time for me to step away from Memebox as a whole. I've been holding on for awhile but I don't think I can continue to promote them in any way if they are just going to continue to endlessly disappoint people and change things so much that they're unrecognizable. I've already stepped pretty far out of the "memefandom" but at this point, the beyonce gif says it all lol


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

Was like 3am here so I am guessing they'll have grumpy Europeans soon. In fact in the morning I am not sure I would have noticed it.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 30, 2015)

This is sad news but not unexpected. @ I did remember you and @@cfisher discussing it before and the speculations made sense. It's sudden and such a short notice.. It's sad and it makes me want to buy all the things I been holding off on purchasing from the international shop, but at the same time I don't want to reward them for pulling this move..

Edited: It seems like every move they make is a step closer to their demise... Not that I hope they close down but it just seems like they are doing everything to prevent themselves from growing and becoming even more successful.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 30, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> The US shop is a bunch of brands I can get anywhere, for outrageous prices.


Yeah, if they're selling in the US that means they have to work with the US branches of kbeauty brands--which purposely set very different prices for their products than in Korea. Memebox can't break the pricing agreements or else they might lose their contracts, which means that they're stuck offering the products in the US shop for crazytown prices. I can't imagine that they're going to be let off the leash for boxes. The only hope for box values is that some companies might be so wanting to break into the US market that they'll offer their products for free. For people who are new, this will be a great thing. For people who remember the way things were... [WAIL OF ANGUISH]


----------



## Jane George (Jan 30, 2015)

When is the last of the luckybox bundle going out? Isn't that after that date?


----------



## blinded (Jan 30, 2015)

This is definitely bad for everyone, international or US. If the recent US only boxes are any indication, those of us who got dumped tonight aren't going to be missing out on much. And unless things drastically change in the US shop, it's not worth buying from either. The US shop will have to keep selling things at the prices set for international markets, so you can count on the higher costs.

I am grateful I found memebox when I did, and it made learning about k-beauty much easier. I'm annoyed with what they are doing, but in a way it's a good way to force me to move on. I feel much more comfortable finding things for myself and if I need help there is always the Korean beauty/skincare thread. You all better be posting in there too. I still need my MuT chat. Don't leave me to depend on fb please.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 30, 2015)

Sad news from Memebox, and I agree that it will not benefit anyone at all.

But, Fanserviced and CFisher did tell us some very important things about job openings in CA and warehouse space, and so forth.

I am very grateful for the two of you telling us what was coming.

I changed my shopping/ buying habits a great deal, so that Memebox isn't nearly as important to me as it once was. 

No matter what the " value" of Memebox USA, I would be extremely upset if Memebox dropped the USA in favor of Europe ( which should make more sense actually), I am very sorry that this has happened in such a drastic manner. Bad, bad PR employees!!!
Thank you to Fanserviced, and to our missing K- beauty poster CFisher for the explicit notice of coming things. Everyone had notice of Memebox's intent.

Gwen's last email to me from Memebox USA now makes a lot more sense, too. She was chastising me in a way for not addressing my email to Memebox USA, when I don't even know how to do so. I only have the [email protected] email address. We will all learn from this, and we will all find new shops, new avenues and ventures. It will be OK, because we all now know what good skin care is. And, lest I seem flippant about what's happened, I have discovered that both eBay.com and  Amazon.com DO have some really good prices on legitimate Korean beauty products. I buy there a lot now.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 31, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, if they're selling in the US that means they have to work with the US branches of kbeauty brands--which purposely set very different prices for their products than in Korea. Memebox can't break the pricing agreements or else they might lose their contracts, which means that they're stuck offering the products in the US shop for crazytown prices. I can't imagine that they're going to be let off the leash for boxes. The only hope for box values is that some companies might be so wanting to break into the US market that they'll offer their products for free. For people who are new, this will be a great thing. For people who remember the way things were... [WAIL OF ANGUISH]


Thank you for telling us/ warning us of what you knew to be coming to the US. I never doubted that you knew of what you spoke. Let's hope  Meme-greedUSA runs its course. The average Memebox customer is still looking for a lovely box at a good price, and Memebox will learn this, one way or another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

This is poop news.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But it _is_ time to batten down the hatches, regroup, and see if they can save this sinker.

Memebox was such a bright spot...  Hopefully she'll come back to us later in better shape.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> With all due respect, Tony Moly is NOT a " Memebox brand".  It is a Korean brand sold in major cities as well. Many of us got that same email from Sephora.com about the Tony Moly lip gloss and didn't think it remarkable at all.. It's no biggie.* Fanserviced* has posted many photos and details of her K- shopping in the NY Flushing area K- stores. K- beauty products are wanted in the U.S., so they are now in the U.S. and the market is growing. Yay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The European market can court the same brands and open the same stores if they haven't already. Likewise, there will still be plenty of products for Europeans and Koreans and whomever, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


You might just want to take a breath there @GirlyGirl. That was kind of rude. I actually live in North America myself, ( and close to US shopping). Thanks for educating me on what is, and isn't a Memebox brand though. What I meant was, the brands they often include in their boxes. Excuse me if I didn't phrase it to your liking, but I'm already aware of the things you included in your diatribe. In my town we have a lot of the Korean bricks and mortar shops, just like the ones Fanserviced goes to. So, I have the opportunity to visit them and shop there too, ( in fact I just bought two eye pencils at The Face Shop tonight). Many of these stores are in Koreatown or in-the-know locations. I enjoy my forays into these little enclaves because it's like a mini-adventure. All I was saying was that it's not going to have that 'found treasure' kind of feeling if Sephora starts carrying a bunch of the Korean lines.

A thicker skin might be in order, since I'm not sure why you jumped to an Anti-American/Anti-N.America conclusion. There is no need to be so snarky over an innocent comment. I was just sharing my thoughts. Hoping to hold on to the aspects that make this fun and unique for me. There was nothing Anti-anyone about it.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

tbh I can't see anti American comments here or on Instagram at all.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 31, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> You might just want to take a breath there @GirlyGirl. That was kind of rude. I actually live in North America myself, ( and close to US shopping). Thanks for educating me on what is, and isn't a Memebox brand though. What I meant was, the brands they often include in their boxes. Excuse me if I didn't phrase it to your liking, but I'm already aware of the things you included in your diatribe. In my town we have a lot of the Korean bricks and mortar shops, just like the ones Fanserviced goes to. So, I have the opportunity to visit them and shop there too, ( in fact I just bought two eye pencils at The Face Shop tonight). Many of these stores are in Koreatown or in-the-know locations. I enjoy my forays into these little enclaves because it's like a mini-adventure. All I was saying was that it's not going to have that 'found treasure' kind of feeling if Sephora starts carrying a bunch of the Korean lines.
> 
> A thicker skin might be in order, since I'm not sure why you jumped to an Anti-American/Anti-N.America conclusion. There is no need to be so snarky over an innocent comment. I was just sharing my thoughts. Hoping to hold on to the aspects that make this fun and unique for me. There was nothing Anti-anyone about it.


I'm sorry I misunderstood you.

Emotions are running high over the issues, and sometimes, it is hard to be in the country which is placed in the middle of so many international things. 

I didn't intend any snark at all, and again, I am sorry. Mea Culpa.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> tbh I can't see anti American comments here or on Instagram at all.


Yeah, it seems like everyone is just really stunned and sad.

Time to do more stress Photoshopping...


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, it seems like everyone is just really stunned and sad.
> 
> Time to do more stress Photoshopping...


Tbh when they removed Norway, India and the other countries it was the beginning of the end for Other countries.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'm sorry I misunderstood you.
> 
> Emotions are running high over the issues, and sometimes, it is hard to be in the country which is placed in the middle of so many international things.
> 
> I didn't intend any snark at all, and again, I am sorry. Mea Culpa.


Thank you.

Perhaps it's the automatic belief that you are in the middle of so many things that can create these types of misunderstandings. Either way, I admire someone who can apologize, and I do appreciate it.  No harm, no foul here.


----------



## subbes (Jan 31, 2015)

ahahahahahaha memebox, cya later pooplords


----------



## Paulina PS (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, it doesn't even shock me anymore. I guess I got to expect all sorts of crap from Memebox. Will probably buy sth this last week as a way of saying a final goodbye and move on to other things/places. I just think it's a seriously bad move and Memebox is digging its own grave,

It's been fun while it lasted, now it's time to step away. I'm just going to miss this forum and all of you, ladies   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bubu (Jan 31, 2015)

What will happen to Luckybox 14 to be shipped on Feb 24?

I've received 50+ boxes and shop orders and never had an issue. I hope they will resume shipping to Australia in the not too distant future.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh when they removed Norway, India and the other countries it was the beginning of the end for Other countries.


See...I was surprised when they did that because why bother when you're going to cut everyone out just a few weeks later?? It was confusing to me because I thought I saw the bad US-only future approaching, but then that happened and it seemed like a sign that maybe they were going to be sane and just try to cut only those countries that are more difficult to ship to.

I honestly think that we need to consider this a point of rupture and call everything up until 13 or 10 February Memebox Global and then look at Memebox USA as a related but different era. It won't be the same at all, even for the people in the US--the brands will be different, the values will be different, I hope very much that the CS and marketing will be different. Pretty much everything will change--hopefully more of the bad than the good.

I'm going to wait and see what's up, but I've been re-diversifying my blog for a bit and looking to see what's next elsewhere. Memebox USA is going to be a very very tough sell to existing customers, but it may be good enough for people who are much newer to Korean beauty.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

bubu said:


> What will happen to Luckybox 14 to be shipped on Feb 24?
> 
> I've received 50+ boxes and shop orders and never had an issue. I hope they will resume shipping to Australia in the not too distant future.


Everything ordered before Feb 10th will be shipped to you.  The email wasn't very clear so I asked Lauren and she said it doesn't matter when it ships as long as you order before the 10th.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> See...I was surprised when they did that because why bother when you're going to cut everyone out just a few weeks later?? It was confusing to me because I thought I saw the bad US-only future approaching, but then that happened and it seemed like a sign that maybe they were going to be sane and just try to cut only those countries that are more difficult to ship to.
> 
> I honestly think that we need to consider this a point of rupture and call everything up until 13 or 10 February Memebox Global and then look at Memebox USA as a related but different era. It won't be the same at all, even for the people in the US--the brands will be different, the values will be different, I hope very much that the CS and marketing will be different. Pretty much everything will change--hopefully more of the bad than the good.
> 
> I'm going to wait and see what's up, but I've been re-diversifying my blog for a bit and looking to see what's next elsewhere. Memebox USA is going to be a very very tough sell to existing customers, but it may be good enough for people who are much newer to Korean beauty.


I'm definitely going to grab a few boxes that are available now, as I'm worried that the US boxes won't have the great value and odd products.

As much as it sucks, it does seem to make sense as a business move. Memebox Global was originally Memebox USA, I think, and it seems like they always wanted to break into the American market. With so much of their attention diverted to global operations, I think it's probably been dificult for them to make much progress in the US (I don't think anybody I know outside of these online forums has actually heard of Memebox unless I've told them, and that's definitely not the case with Birchbox, for example).

I am sad about the end of the Memebox Global era.


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well.
> 
> I just got more information...
> 
> ...


Well, I just picked up a few staples from the Memeshop, and will probably do so a few more times before its farewell.

After a whirl-wind romance, I sorta feel like I've been dumped on my ass and given the "It's-Not-You-It's-Me" speech.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Nah memebox global started as global and only started us only in about september I think. Some countries were removed for a few weeks then welcomed back in.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah we did speculate this long enough. Annoyingly they did not address this early and their employees encouraged Internationals to join their new affiliate program. Wow.  &lt;_&lt;

This has happened a few months back of course, and a few countries ended up being cut from the shipping list. It made everyone scramble to buy boxes, only to find that their country is reinstated into the list. This time around it does not sound like a ploy, with all the US things going on for awhile. If it is, I think investigators should flood in.  :huh:

I'm not amused to have woken up to this, clearly.


----------



## veritazy (Jan 31, 2015)

bookgirl320 said:


> Well, I just picked up a few staples from the Memeshop, and will probably do so a few more times before its farewell.
> 
> After a whirl-wind romance, I sorta feel like I've been dumped on my ass and given the "It's-Not-You-It's-Me" speech.


You sound like you walked back into their house to pick up your stuff and leave for good. Lol I hope its a good breakup for me too. Bye, drama.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

But on the good side as the cpm2 boxes are in America I think this could spell their end.... Silver linings and all that


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Nah memebox global started as global and only started us only in about september I think. Some countries were removed for a few weeks then welcomed back in.


I remember using a look-back type application for the website, and it seemed to be called Memebox USA originally. They then changed to Memebox Global, and then later opened the USA shop.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Must of been very early tbh...


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Must of been very early tbh...


Found it:

https://web.archive.org/web/20131225111811/http://www.memebox.com/global/

That is from December of 2013.

Back to the discussion at hand--this move definitely seems like it will change the culture of Memebox, and I'm not sure if I will continue to buy boxes if it changes too drastically. I am going to try to keep an open mind, though.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

lol it was my one year anniversary with memebox three days ago... Is this my present?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> lol it was my one year anniversary with memebox three days ago... Is this my present?


A combo anniversary/Valentine's Day present for you, with love from Memebox :/


----------



## bookgirl320 (Jan 31, 2015)

veritazy said:


> You sound like you walked back into their house to pick up your stuff and leave for good. Lol I hope its a good breakup for me too. Bye, drama.


TBH, I've been seeing a few companies on the side...but it still smarts a little to be dumped unawares. Knowing me, I'll still take Memebox back...When it comes to matters of the heart and fabulous skin, I can't let go cold turkey...lol...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy crap I've just been woken by my phone and fanserviced tagging me . I've had no email or info and I'm late for work . And a shit ton of comments to read . Grrrrr

What the hell has happened


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Writing seemed to be on the wall a while back when they started moving stuff to the US that they wanted to focus there. Personally I think its a bad business decision as the US can already get many of the Korean brands direct from the actual stores so why pay a middle man inflated prices? International customers have little or no access to physical stores so are a captive audience so actually made more sense to set up in Europe but this is memebox where logic seems to go out the window (along in this case with profits).

I'm at meme overload anyway so its not a great loss in that respect. Will miss this forum though as lots of lovely ladies from all over the world.

Whether memebox decide in the future to deliver to other countries, this forum would never be the same as there would be a US / international spilt as the US would get different products anyway.

It was fun while it lasted. My last box set is the valentine set - nice farewell birthday present  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Postie will be happy I suppose as no more pink boxes to lug round his round.

Testerkorea here I come....


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog sent im


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 31, 2015)

Well it's nothing we didn't expect we spoke about it pre Xmas. We went through this last year in February and march then when sales dropped to rock bottom and the boxes stayed up for sale for a month they welcomed us back .

It does seem like new affiliate starts tomorrow that feb is the month it all happens .

My last luckybox in the bundle ships after the date but the email says all boxes after the date will be shipped early .

The box party week die suspicion to me as a last farewell party hense why I grabbed the pinkaholic .

Oh well no more selling pictures of boxes on omstagram from me . The groups on Facebook better be ready for back lash and sulking then the lack of memebers once they leave .

Oh well off to find something different to buy .


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm so mad beyond words.. Can't even..
I've prob spent over 5000$ on this shady shitty company and this is what you give me. Hope you ship sink sooner than later. Memebox is srsly digging its own grave. Not gonna pitty buy some of the boxes I were going to, you're not even getting a penny more from me.

Sorry, I'm just so mad :/


----------



## rubymoon (Jan 31, 2015)

So, it's officially over for me too.

I just think it is very shady of them to process affiliate earnings AFTER the last order date Feb 10th.

And a 9 days notice, not cool.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jan 31, 2015)

I have over 200usd in earnings from memebox. Will I even get these paid out?


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

And watch as all the existing boxes they had on the site suddenly sell out VERY quickly as folk try to grab what they can before they can't get any more...


----------



## starry101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Watch this be an elaborate scheme to get people to panic and use all their points on all these boxes that aren't selling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, just put my very last order in as had a voucher and a couple of points to use up. Looking forward to the boxes coming..

We'll miss the soothing Sista collab as that's out on the 17th Feb isn't is?

Wonder if they'll do a final International Box that's like $25 and has 30 products in it to keep us going lol!! Doubt it...all new boxes will have US only anyway.

Edit - to make more sense!


----------



## northtosouth (Jan 31, 2015)

Another one here with the remainder of the luckybox bundle due... my 13 hasnt shipped either as far as I can tell. If they cancel the rest of the order I will be hugely pissed!

Other than that, strangely not bothered about the end of international meme...I haven't bought any new boxes this year and have only bought restocks/value sets. Ive also made 2 tk/koreadepart orders instead. I've been leaving them for a while, I think.

Gonna rebrand my blog as reviews of individual k-beauty products, no meme focus. That's OK, I have some great things on the way from mask genie and TK


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Lot of seriously pissed off people on their Facebook page. Wonder if they'll delete all the negative comments lol!!

Ironically, guess what arrived today ....yep, a Memebox. Don't know if I can even be bothered putting a photo on Instagram...what's the point? Its the brighten and correct one so photos out there anyway.

Just checked and yep, Soothin Sista thing was the 17th. Not that I was going to buy it anyway but can always get it from Testerkorea as they'll stock it in a few weeks no doubt.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

I honestly didn't see this coming! I assumed they were trying to do better by putting out more boxes and value sets in the new year. I'm still new to memebox and the K-Beauty community, so it really sucks that I can't buy any boxes from them to try new products. I was going to buy the Detox &amp; Renew Box + the Secret Key Value set with my points. Now I'm not even sure and want to stop buying from meme altogether.

I feel bad for everyone who stuck out with meme through the good and the bad times. I'm sure there will be other companies/websites to buy from in the future. This actually gave me the push I needed to buy from TK. There's a Faceshop nearby and I just heard about a Holika Holika store. Is there any other stores available to Canadians living in Toronto?


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just bought the last two boxes I really wanted--Detox &amp; Renew and Seeds &amp; Flowers. Spent way too much time feeling weirdly despondent about this tonight, I imagine the feeling is much stronger for those outside the US :/


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

Theblondeangel said:


> I have over 200usd in earnings from memebox. Will I even get these paid out?


@@Theblondeangel Yes all your commissions will be paid out in cash. On the 13th I think it said.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well.
> 
> I just got more information...
> 
> ...



This whole business just is horrifying to me.  I was hoping it wouldn't come to this.   No more international shipping, no more global and crappy run-of-the-mill USA memeboxes.

eff


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

So just noticed that most of the products in the brighten and correct box have a use by date for the end of 2015...god, I'm going to have to bath in some of these things to get through them in time lol!


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 31, 2015)

I still have golden tickets I haven't used... $3 is not a lot but what's the point when I can't even use them??? They expire in March... yes, sure... Memebox kicks me out of the game on Valentine's day... Not cool...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

I am still so upset about this.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Tbh if they last out the year I would be surprised


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh if they last out the year I would be surprised


I honestly do not know what they are thinking here.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey, at least I might get the valentine bundle before my birthday if they ship early on that bundle...trying to find a silver lining in this...

Nope, still sucks big time


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds bad, but makes it easy to blog though.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey...another silver lining....no more CPM2 stuff being shoved into boxes...or CPM2 boxes ever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry US / China - you're stuck with those till Armageddon!


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Plus they can only break us laws now...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

the CPM2 stuff is from the international shop, so I think that is one silver lining in this whole mess - that is going to stay over there, not come to the USA- pffttt...


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

It looks like the value sets are selling out rather quickly.

I picked up Secret Key Set, Detox &amp; Renew and Seed &amp; Flowers. If I do end up getting my points before Feb 10, I'll get the valentines box or CMP2 (CPM2 looks interesting to me now that I started using the Appletox and can't find it anywhere for less than $10).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

sam356 said:


> It looks like the value sets are selling out rather quickly.
> 
> I picked up Secret Key Set, Detox &amp; Renew and Seed &amp; Flowers. If I do end up getting my points before Feb 10, I'll get the valentines box or CMP2 (CPM2 looks interesting to me now that I started using the Appletox and can't find it anywhere for less than $10).


It is diabolical.  They are going to shut down international shipping, so people will purchase more now to get their items.    I hope they realize that their revenue is going to DROP after this change

Americans who are serious about K-beauty will not tolerate the items that are available in the USA shop.    People who are just window shoppers and will pick up an item here and there, will not be enough for Memebox to operate in this model.

Memebox China and Korea have a greater selection of goods in their international shops, while the USA has items that we can get here in the USA already OR get them much cheaper elsewhere.

I just looked at my last few orders with Memebox.  With the exception of the USA box that I purchased to review and compare what that box is (and I was pretty opinionated on it), all of my purchases have been global - I have several sets coming to me and I doubt that the USA shop will have a Secret Key or Shara Shara or Benton value set.  I am glad I purchase all of the Benton sets as Benton is not available in the USA shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

@@sam356 There's lots of options for you being in Toronto! I'm not sure of all of them, but Pacific Mall has lots of stores.


----------



## beastiegirl (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok. . . slept on it. . . yeah, still mad.  To help those of us who are getting kicked to the curb, can we compile a nice list of good sites to feed our kbeauty habits? With reviews from those who have used them? I'll be heading over to the other thread shortly but thought we could fuel our rage into something helpful first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't purchased from any of these places but so far, I've bookmarked:

- Tester Korea

- Beauty Net Korea

- Beauteque

- Wishtrend

- Rose Rose Shop

Recommendations? Warnings?


----------



## starry101 (Jan 31, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@sam356 There's lots of options for you being in Toronto! I'm not sure of all of them, but Pacific Mall has lots of stores.


There is a lot downtown too around Koreatown and Chinatown, I've heard the Korean grocery store on Bloor has a pretty good beauty section. Queen West also has a Holika Holika, Eaton's Centre has The Face Shop.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

@@biancardi I'm not sure if they planned this, so people will buy all the boxes that weren't selling in the first place. I understand where everyone is coming from because meme was most people's main source for Korean beauty, especially a beginner like me.

I heard they shut down international shipping last year. I assume they opened international shipping again because their revenue dropped.

Honestly speaking, I also never found the USA boxes that appealing because they're usually major brands I can get from other online stores. I hope they start international shipping again, but I'm not sure if I would come back.

Beastiegirl, I never purchased from them, but I heard good reviews for TesterKorea and BNK!

Blinded and Starry101: Thank you! Pacific Mall is kind of far, but will check it out. I really do need to explore downtown Toronto! I'll be making a trip to Koreatown soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eaton Center's Faceshop doesn't have much stuff, but it's better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

I've shopped from BNK and tk and only had one oos from tk and none from bnk. Not a huge fan of beauteque as they messed me around with delivery but they also led me to my hg toner so must be okay after all.

As for us being shut out it was about six weeks of that in March ish. Was ordering again in last week of May so was over then but don't know exact dates.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

beastiegirl said:


> Ok. . . slept on it. . . yeah, still mad.  To help those of us who are getting kicked to the curb, can we compile a nice list of good sites to feed our kbeauty habits? With reviews from those who have used them? I'll be heading over to the other thread shortly but thought we could fuel our rage into something helpful first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I haven't purchased from any of these places but so far, I've bookmarked:
> 
> ...


I've ordered from all of those and no issues at all with them.  Wishtrend is expensive.   There is also yesstyle as well- they are expensive, but they have programs where the more you purchase, the bigger the discount and they have free shipping over 40.00 (I think it is 40 - could be 25.00), plus each time you get to a new level, you get coupons.

I find that

BNK has the best deals, free shipping, but not as much stock

testerkorea has the most stock, has some great deals, but shipping can be a beast. I love testerkorea because I can request items and they do stock them.

roseroseshop - when they have free shipping deals, it is amazing.

wishtrend - not a lot of sales or deals, but they do have some unique items there

beauteque - not a lot of selection in their store, but it is USA based, so I find they have fast shipping and their CS has always (at least to me) been very responsive and courterious

and then there is eBay - I have purchased some great items on eBay, like my absolute favorite masks - skinfood water series - thermal, glacier and deep sea, along with other items


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Get heavy stuff from bnk over testerkorea imo. I get cleansers etc from them as zero shipping.


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 31, 2015)

We will still get points if we continue to write blogs at this point? I wanna get all my points before placing final order from global shop. I got into the Meme scene so late...such a bummer. Nothing exciting to purchase in the USA shop...


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

@@dreamangel Not sure, I sent in my reviews on Thursday and didn't get my points yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was also going to wait for my points to place my final order.They apparently take up to two weeks to show up on your account, so might want to grab anything you want from the global shop because some of the items are selling out quickly. If you don't get your points before Feb 10th, I think you can ask them cash out your points through paypal


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

Also I think earlier you send your reviews, the better.


----------



## dreamangel (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks @@sam356! I really enjoyed this forum. It was nice reading reviews and feedback on all these great (and sometimes not so great) products. It's definately been fun as I learned about Korean skincare.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Btw there is korean/Asian beauty thread that is fairly active:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/page-82?do=findComment&amp;comment=2374633


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 31, 2015)

@sam356 T&amp;T Supermarkets have a Be Beauty store/section that sells k-beauty, aside from the store shops and Pacific Mall. Same with Galleria Supermarket - they have Debbie's inside their stores.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Plus they can only break us laws now...
> 
> And only have three countries to upset with their boxes..


Wow, what news to wake up to.  Although I'm in the U.S., I'm sorry for people in all the other countries who wanted to keep buying from Memebox.

Even though I'll still be able to shop with them, the way they've been running things in the last couple of months has made me lose interest.  No more than 5 items in a box (although... hey!!  Lots of CPM2 left!!), boring makeup that I can buy down the street, expensive shipping that somehow they want to call "free," and so forth.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Lol tbh I am not angry as I am too tired to care. Maybe tomorrow. Been up since 2am and burnt my hand so this is just the filling in a crap day sandwich.


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

I seem to order from different places based on what I"m getting. Larger hauls that don't weigh a lot is either RRS or TK. If I want something heavy or just one specific item I go to either BNK or ebay. Ebay is great because you can get items from RRS but the shipping is included in the cost and it typically is cheaper to buy one thing from RRS on ebay then directly from them. Honestskin briefly made it off my black list, but have quickly returned to it. They are a "buy at your own risk" shop to me. Some people have good luck with them, but when they mess up they mess up HUGE.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 31, 2015)

I used to purchase from RoseRose shop way before Memebox was ever around.  Shipping is a little expensive and slow but well worth it for the items and prices she has available.  Sometimes she has amazing sales on the best stuff.  The only thing I hate about her site is that when I go to look for something under a specific brand, it shows me all the wholesale stuff first and I have to wade through tons of pages to get to the single items I want from a brand.  Otherwise, RoseRose shop is great.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 31, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I've shopped from BNK and tk and only had one oos from tk and none from bnk. Not a huge fan of beauteque as they messed me around with delivery but they also led me to my hg toner so must be okay after all.
> 
> As for us being shut out it was about six weeks of that in March ish. Was ordering again in last week of May so was over then but don't know exact dates.


Closed down on the 31 St March last year reopened staggering countries from 14 th April uk and Australia was 19 th April as ordered 6 boxes ready for my birthday on the 20th and got given points as I was so happy on Facebook and email about ordering in time for my birthday . I was a jammy sod and got the welcome points back too plus the boxes I bought had 5 and 10 points on them for buying lol


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Hmmm..in that case they'll be back in 6 months with a international special...though after everything, I don't think I'd trust them to do it again in a year from then. I really think they'll struggle with the US sales. China should do ok so they may decide to dump the us as well if it doesn't work out...wonder how long the lease is for their Californian offices / warehouse? I'd guess 6 months max..

Thought there would be a mad rush to buy the sets. Wonder if they'll release any boxes / sets on Monday knowing international will snap them up before te deadline. Cynical ploy to screw even more money out of international customers before they pull the plug


----------



## catyz (Jan 31, 2015)

@@sam356, along side the stores that others have already mentioned, various h marts have Korean beauty items, foody mart has both Japanese &amp; Korean items. Pacific mall might be far but they have the most: missha, tonymoly, face shop, it's skin, holika holika a general k beauty store that has skin food, banila co, and another has some etude house. There's also this independent supermarket called seasons that has purederm ampoule mask packs. Oh and interesting enough, I saw mbd masks at no frills in the pharmacy section!!! So, there are lots to pick from.

The faceshop is pretty much everywhere in TO.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't know memebox last year when they stopped shipping internationally, but I think this time is a bit different. Last time they continued shipping in USA from Korea, right? This time they just don't want to send products outside the country of the warehouse. If they decide to ship again internationally, where will they ship from? If it's from Korea, are they going to exclude USA? I hope at least they know what they are doing.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I didn't know memebox last year when they stopped shipping internationally, but I think this time is a bit different. Last time they continued shipping in USA from Korea, right? This time they just don't want to send products outside the country of the warehouse. If they decide to ship again internationally, where will they ship from? If it's from Korea, are they going to exclude USA? I hope at least they know what they are doing.


and they didn't stop full international shipping, I believe.

If they open up internationally, they would be stupid to exclude the USA. That is why it doesn't make sense at all to me.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I didn't know memebox last year when they stopped shipping internationally, but I think this time is a bit different. Last time they continued shipping in USA from Korea, right? This time they just don't want to send products outside the country of the warehouse. If they decide to ship again internationally, where will they ship from? If it's from Korea, are they going to exclude USA? I hope at least they know what they are doing.


If they do return, I think it'll be a different website completely - Memeboxinternational with items shipped from Korea. At the moment its too much hassle for them as they already have the two websites. They have the warehouses in Korea so would need a separate staff set to run the International side of things. Logistically it was a nightmare for them running things from the US. Now they have US only (stock stored there). China (stock stored there) and Korea (stock there). For international they'd need staff to run that side of things and until they have bodies to do that, it won't happen. Opening a warehouse somewhere in Europe would be an option but then there is all the taxes etc they'd need to pay and financially it might just be too expensive for them to do that.

I think Australia may see a return first (from Korea) with possibly the UK next...though purely speculation and I think its more likely they will fold in the US and be forced back to Korea....who knows....or cares. They've made decision, can't change it so will go elsewhere. If and when they return, unless they have products that can't be purchased elsewhere (or are cheaper), they may struggle for a while to regain the foothold they had.


----------



## catyz (Jan 31, 2015)

I presume right now they want to focus on US only and then if sales are not good enough, I think they might just start a new memebox global, whereby US, China and Korea will still have their own sites.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

catyz said:


> I presume right now they want to focus on US only and then if sales are not good enough, I think they might just start a new memebox global, whereby US, China and Korea will still have their own sites.


I hope not.  The USA shop is awful, the USA boxes so far suck.    Again, international shipping shouldn't matter whether it is the UK, Poland or USA - in fact, USA has less issues with no custom charges.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Exactly so they can ship into the US in bulk (in containers) which is much cheaper for them than individual boxes. International they have to ship individually which is a hassle as more chance of mistakes being made with orders and breakages etc.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

Tbh unlike last time the mad demand isn't there that there used to be... We won't be aching for them to return as much as last time as a lot of the memebloggers and long time customers and better educated in korean beauty. Add to that that there are alternatives now and they are making an odd move.


----------



## catyz (Jan 31, 2015)

@@biancardi, I agree that the US shop currently is horrid; however, given that memebox is removing global and making a US only site, I really don't see them re-merging with global again, if they ever do decide to move back that way.

i understand shipping is easy to the US, like what @@Alidolly, indicated and I think that is why they don't want to continue with int'l because cost is too high with the current model.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi, I agree that the US shop currently is horrid; however, given that memebox is removing global and making a US only site, I really don't see them re-merging with global again, if they ever do decide to move back that way.
> 
> i understand shipping is easy to the US, like what @@Alidolly, indicated and I think that is why they don't want to continue with int'l because cost is too high with the current model.



I just hope it doesn't come to that.  I would think that USA should be able to purchase from international - afterall, it is the same shipping cost as everyone else....Whereas USA shipping rates are AWFUL for international items.   Whereas I can understand why the USA shop doesn't want to ship internationally, I cannot imagine, if a Korean store is open again, why it wouldn't ship to the original countries.

Especially if the boxes are really different and then all the whining will be from the USA side - hahaha

I don't like the USA boxes or the shop.  Outside of the pony stuff and Goodall items, the vast majority of my purchases are from the international shop and I doubt that Memebox is going to ship those little and obscure brands to the USA shop - it is not profitable for them to do that.  But those are the items I like.  Not that I have anything against tonymoly or holika holika, it is just I can get those elsewhere and cheaper

I never cared about the shipping time, so long I knew it was being shipped properly.  The faster times in the USA shop - big woop. I could care less because those are not items that I am interested in.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

I think renaming their Instagram is a big sign that they aren't planning on going global again anytime soon.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

My guess is that if they start shipping globally again, it'll be out of the US with higher shipping costs.

I also hope we begin seeing a lot more variety in the US shop.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think renaming their Instagram is a big sign that they aren't planning on going global again anytime soon.


Oh no...the sad joke in kpop is that you know a band member has left for good when his IG name and description changes. sigh

At this point, it seems that Memebox...USA (gag) thinks this is a permanent change.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

gag is right....

well, as I like to say as well...poop de shit


----------



## bluefintuna (Jan 31, 2015)

I wasn't planning on using my points up any time soon but now I might be because I don't want to pay hugely inflated amounts through the USA shop. Gah.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 31, 2015)

i think the renaming of the social media sites was a total brand takeover and proved permanent,

if it went for @ tagging me in posts at 2 am ,i wouldn't of seen the posts about the email so soon,as i woke up late and was rushing to work, jane sent me a copy of the email as of yet i still haven't had one from memebox ,the one and only email i seem to of not ever received ,the irony,came home to 4 memeboxes, more irony,after reading Facebook posts wow ,to be honest i have been desensitising myself to the brand since about october /november slowly, buying boxes but not all like previous months, signed up for new boxes ,lost some other subs i found poor curated, so I'm unhappy but i don't feel angry ,I've had a bloody good year  with them ,found some great products found some loves ,learnt loads ,found more stores online i didn't know about , so no I'm not angry ,it opened my eyes to better brands ,products, it also taught me about dodgy customer service ,looking for korean dates and wording, and it gave me bubble masks and boob masks,will i miss the boxes well yes i will, my recycling bin won't though.but there are other boxes out there and ideas , time will tell, and we have @@MissJexie to blame for it all back last january sucking us in.and if any boxes in america start up with uk and european shipping i hope you post in the korean thread so i can sign up lol.

but at present I'm disappointed but not angry or disgusted ,i was there from the good early boxes and till the end and its been kinda fun.


----------



## Alidolly (Jan 31, 2015)

Agree @@lorna its been fun while its lasted. I've learned a lot (from all you wonderful ladies) and will continue to do so till I've found my holy grail group of products. As it stands I've a mountain worth to wade my way though which will take about a year (at least!) anyway lol! I can understand why they are making this move. Its unfortunate but people and companies evolve. Time will tell if its a good decision or not for the company. I wish them well (they are going to need all the luck they can get!). Onwards and upwards as they say..


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

If I was a VP at Memebox right now, I'd be concerned at the apathy of my customers after this announcement. Sure we're bummed out, but the boxes are not exactly flying off the shelves. I think the response to this kind of announcement would have been a lot different back in September, for instance. I think that says everything about the demise of Memebox.

A profit-driven company wants to grow and expand globally. With technology allowing us to minimize the delineation between national boundaries, no ambitious company is going to be satisfied within the boundaries of one or two countries. So this customer response should be highly alarming to them.

I am bewildered that any company would continue to beat the shit out of it's (very solid) customer base until people feel just ridiculous for sticking around. Is it as simple as choosing one wrong executive? ( hi Karl Loo) I would LOVE to know the real story behind all these shenanigans, because I am seriously horror-struck that a promising company could be so badly beaten into the ground for no apparent reason. Companies are killing themselves to find this kind of loyal customer base.

Fkn sad as hell.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

catyz said:


> @@biancardi,
> 
> i understand shipping is easy to the US, like what @@Alidolly, indicated and I think that is why they don't want to continue with int'l because cost is too high with the current model.


I don't understand in which aspect the cost is too high. Products are sourced in Korea, curated and packaged in Korea, shipped to customers around the world who pay the shipping charges.

What costs am I missing? :/


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog, that's the same attitude I'm taking to this. I'm bummed that I can't buy any more boxes and I'll miss the excitement of waiting to see what is coming, but it's all good. It was a fun few months. I got lots of great deals, learned about new stuff and discovered my deep love of snail. Memebox is a business and not my friend, so if they don't want to take my money then I'll give it to someone else.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 31, 2015)

There are less than 40 Valentines for you boxes and less than 65 Valentines for me. Yes, I am addicted to memebox and I bought the Valentine's gift for you! I think I will buy also the seeds and flowers. I am going to miss memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I don't understand in which aspect the cost is too high. Products are sourced in Korea, curated and packaged in Korea, shipped to customers around the world who pay the shipping charges.
> 
> What costs am I missing? :/


I think issues with lost packages in general, customs fees in certain countries (that some customers try to get memebox to pay), and the problems with communication between the California office (which seems to be what actually runs Memebox Global) and the warehouse in Korea may be contributing to the losses for Memebox. I think that's why they want to try shipping only from the US warehouse now (though there have been plenty of issues with shipping from there too).

ETA: Also, I don't think Memebox is seeing much of the apathy--a lot of the comments on their social media profiles are more angry than apathetic.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I think issues with *lost packages in general, customs fees in certain countries (that some customers try to get memebox to pay), a*nd the problems with communication between the California office (which seems to be what actually runs Memebox Global) and the warehouse in Korea may be contributing to the losses for Memebox. I think that's why they want to try shipping only from the US warehouse now (though there have been plenty of issues with shipping from there too).
> 
> ETA: Also, I don't think Memebox is seeing much of the apathy--a lot of the comments on their social media profiles are more angry than apathetic.


  I do think that the custom fees thing was probably the biggest issue, if some customers were trying to get Memebox to pay for it. 

I also think that they will have issues with the USA warehouse - I have orders that I have received that still state pending shipment.  They have major issues not to mention a horrid selection of items.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

I agree.  It's got to be the customs.  I mentioned something to Lauren about Canada and she was basically like "their rules are unbelievable."

You know because it's so close.  But I discovered with my forays into Canadian shipping, holy crap, I don't even know how Canadians deal with those shipping prices!! UnREAL.


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I do think that the custom fees thing was probably the biggest issue, if some customers were trying to get Memebox to pay for it.
> 
> I also think that they will have issues with the USA warehouse - I have orders that I have received that still state pending shipment.  They have major issues not to mention a horrid selection of items.


I once received less than half of an order, and had other orders get "missed" for weeks until I emailed to ask when they would be shipped. I also still have pending orders that were shipped and received long ago.

It seems that they have brought on new warehouse staff based on the craigslist ads, so maybe those were just growing pains :/

But yeah, the issues of poor selection and steeper prices in the USA shop make me worried about Memebox USA.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It seems that they have brought on new warehouse staff based on the craigslist ads, so maybe those were just growing pains


I am sorry, but that did make me laugh!!  craigslist.  I think you are giving them higher praise than they deserve - haha


----------



## theori3 (Jan 31, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am sorry, but that did make me laugh!!  craigslist.  I think you are giving them higher praise than they deserve - haha


Lol, I'm guessing there were listings elsewhere too, but those were the ones people found. Now I'm getting curious and looking on glassdoor and linkedin...

ETA: Job postings for a new head of business development and a creative director for their private cosmetics line were posted on January 6.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 31, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Lol, I'm guessing there were listings elsewhere too, but those were the ones people found. Now I'm getting curious and looking on glassdoor and linkedin...
> 
> ETA: Job postings for a new head of business development and a creative director for their private cosmetics line were posted on January 6.


Oo... Interesting.  And they definitely need a new head of business development because the way their business is currently developing is crap.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Oo... Interesting.  And they definitely need a new head of business development because the way their business is currently developing is crap.


Yep.  They should hire Miss Jexie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't understand why people would complain to Memebox about wanting them to pay the customs fees. I always keep in mind when purchasing from outside of Canada that there is a chance I might get hit with some customs. I've generally been really lucky (knock on wood) to not run into it too much. Either way, you have to accept when ordering that it could happen and that the cost of that is your own responsibility.

I made a little TK order, picked up the TonyMoly banana night cream and for some reason HAD to order a face mask that had F.T. Island on the packaging. I didn't even read the description for it, lol, but ordering it did make me feel better about all of this!


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I agree.  It's got to be the customs.  I mentioned something to Lauren about Canada and she was basically like "their rules are unbelievable."
> 
> You know because it's so close.  But I discovered with my forays into Canadian shipping, holy crap, I don't even know how Canadians deal with those shipping prices!! UnREAL.


Our customs rules are strict for sure. If it's not covered under NAFTA, merchandise over $20 and gifts over $60 are eligible for customs and taxes. A lot of stuff seems to slide by as long as it's shipped by Canada Post once it hits the border. UPS/Fedex are bad news for Canadians. 

And I know people are always shocked at how much it costs to ship from the US to Canada, but you know what costs more? Shipping within Canada. For the most part a package starts at $9 within your province. That's why we will still buy across the border. The shipping costs are still usually cheaper, but the exchange rate is sort of ruining that for us right now.


----------



## Alex Z. (Jan 31, 2015)

I understand that I may pay customs for my order, but when memebox puts the wrong value on the box and as a result I have to pay a lot... then memebox is the one to cover the extra charges for their mistake! It happened to me once with a memeshop order and they reimbursed me (memepoints of course). I think that at that time other people had also the same problem.


----------



## juless231 (Jan 31, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I understand that I may pay customs for my order, but when memebox puts the wrong value on the box and as a result I have to pay a lot... then memebox is the one to cover the extra charges for their mistake! It happened to me once with a memeshop order and they reimbursed me (memepoints of course). I think that at that time other people had also the same problem.


Ah, okay, never realized that had happened. That's a totally different problem for sure that should be compensated for!


----------



## UberClaire (Jan 31, 2015)

....what is happening on the admin thread where all the mods are leaving? They're saying the Memebox section of the site is the root of the problem? Did I miss something? This is pretty much the nicest, calmest forum I've ever been on, so color me confused.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 31, 2015)

UberClaire said:


> ....what is happening on the admin thread where all the mods are leaving? They're saying the Memebox section of the site is the root of the problem? Did I miss something? This is pretty much the nicest, calmest forum I've ever been on, so color me confused.


I am thinking I missed something too. I spend most of my reading on this forum thread.


----------



## blinded (Jan 31, 2015)

.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 31, 2015)

blinded said:


> Yeah, I'm confused too and nosy.


Me too,


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 31, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Me too,


Me three, someone should spill the beans, in PM of course!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 31, 2015)

No need for privacy, there's an ENTIRE PUBLIC THREAD discussing the issue.

Start here, read through to the end.  Feel free to subscribe and check back as it is constantly updating.  When you see the word "Memebox", slow down and read more carefully, and you'll find exactly the information you're wondering about.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2015)

So I'm not a mod anymore, but I can at least say The overall group of users and the general discussion on this thread were not the issues- it was a group of specific users that were consistently causing a problem that also frequented this thread. There were also issues earlier on in this thread when it was at it's peak, where users were ignoring moderators requests to follow the rules, people ganging up on the staff, refusing to allow more organized change to happen etc. Back when we wanted to do a monthly Memebox thread so it wasn't too overwhelming to read, we were not supported by the users of this thread and our ideas to make the memebox forum more streamlined were ignored.

There was even a time earlier in this thread where a multitude of users (some of whom still frequent this thread) ganged up on me tirelessly because a user asked me a question about shipping. My response at the time, was that I recieved boxes complimentary in exchange for review, so I wasn't well versed in shipping costs etc. I was then attacked for "bragging" about getting free boxes etc. So much so, that whenever I tried to post, someone would jump on me.

It got to the point where I actually left the thread entirely for over a month due to the harassment (some of you may vaguely recall it.) I was not supported by the higher ups here on MUT in any way, and it was pretty disheartening.

There have been an absurd amount of issues behind the scenes in regards to this thread. Moderators constantly getting PMs (including myself) about petty drama and bickering, people messaging me asking me to deal with drama that had nothing to do with makeuptalk at all, among other things. The report center was ALWAYS filled with reported posts from this thread...I truly could go on and on.

Sometimes, things aren't always openly obvious to everyone, but I can tell you first hand the amount of stress and drama that this thread has caused me personally since I started it a year ago. That's not to say I haven't met some absolutely fantastic ladies and had a good time here as well, but unfortunately, this thread was kind of the beginning of an endless slew of issues that the moderators here faced, and no matter how many times we tried to implement solutions to the problems, they were always ignored.

This isn't to point fingers at anyone, or even this thread in general, just hoping it clears some things up because I feel like many of you deserve to know why fingers are pointed in this threads direction, especially those of you who have had nothing to do with any issues.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Jan 31, 2015)

@@MissJexie That sounds really exhausting--I'm glad that you're stepping away from moderating because that sounds like dealing with the most awful part of CS without even being paid, if I'm right.


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> @@MissJexie That sounds really exhausting--I'm glad that you're stepping away from moderating because that sounds like dealing with the most awful part of CS without even being paid, if I'm right.


Definitely right- I've been volunteering to not only be stressed 24/7, but also to be ignored relentlessly. It's bittersweet, though. =/


----------



## TonyaBeans (Jan 31, 2015)

I think Memebox CS is working over the weekend because of this international mess. I emailed and Facebooked them yesterday about whether I'd be receiving my Luckybox 14, expecting a response in a week or so. Instead, Arthur answered my email less than 24 hours later, and I received a message back from their Facebook, both confirming international customers would still be getting Luckybox 14.


----------



## sam356 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input! I'll definitely check out Pacific Mall because it appears to have the largest number of k-beauty stores. T &amp; T markets are close by and will be checking them out soon. I can't believe I've never heard of them...I guess you just have to look and you'll find them! @@catyz I love MBD masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can you tell me which Norfills you found them at? Thanks!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jan 31, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm not a mod anymore, but I can at least say The overall group of users and the general discussion on this thread were not the issues- it was a group of specific users that were consistently causing a problem that also frequented this thread. There were also issues earlier on in this thread when it was at it's peak, where users were ignoring moderators requests to follow the rules, people ganging up on the staff, refusing to allow more organized change to happen etc. Back when we wanted to do a monthly Memebox thread so it wasn't too overwhelming to read, we were not supported by the users of this thread and our ideas to make the memebox forum more streamlined were ignored.
> 
> There was even a time earlier in this thread where a multitude of users (some of whom still frequent this thread) ganged up on me tirelessly because a user asked me a question about shipping. My response at the time, was that I recieved boxes complimentary in exchange for review, so I wasn't well versed in shipping costs etc. I was then attacked for "bragging" about getting free boxes etc. So much so, that whenever I tried to post, someone would jump on me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your work (you and all the mods), it sounds like a nightmare to deal with and something I personally wouldn't want anything to do with.


----------



## crazysweet (Jan 31, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! I'll definitely check out Pacific Mall because it appears to have the largest number of k-beauty stores. T &amp; T markets are close by and will be checking them out soon. I can't believe I've never heard of them...I guess you just have to look and you'll find them! @@catyz I love MBD masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can you tell me which Norfills you found them at? Thanks!


You can also get MBD at Superstore since they bought out T&amp;T a couple of years ago.


----------



## EmiB (Jan 31, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I'm not a mod anymore, but I can at least say The overall group of users and the general discussion on this thread were not the issues- it was a group of specific users that were consistently causing a problem that also frequented this thread. There were also issues earlier on in this thread when it was at it's peak, where users were ignoring moderators requests to follow the rules, people ganging up on the staff, refusing to allow more organized change to happen etc. Back when we wanted to do a monthly Memebox thread so it wasn't too overwhelming to read, we were not supported by the users of this thread and our ideas to make the memebox forum more streamlined were ignored.
> 
> There was even a time earlier in this thread where a multitude of users (some of whom still frequent this thread) ganged up on me tirelessly because a user asked me a question about shipping. My response at the time, was that I recieved boxes complimentary in exchange for review, so I wasn't well versed in shipping costs etc. I was then attacked for "bragging" about getting free boxes etc. So much so, that whenever I tried to post, someone would jump on me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your work and sorry to hear what is happening.  Thanks to you I got hooked on Memebox and Korean skincare from the beginning.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 31, 2015)

@@MissJexie thank you for explaining. I had no idea this was happening to you and the other mods. I wouldn't want to deal with it either. Thank you for starting me on my K-Beauty journey!


----------



## catyz (Jan 31, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Thanks everyone for your input! I'll definitely check out Pacific Mall because it appears to have the largest number of k-beauty stores. T &amp; T markets are close by and will be checking them out soon. I can't believe I've never heard of them...I guess you just have to look and you'll find them! @@catyz I love MBD masks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can you tell me which Norfills you found them at? Thanks!


@@sam356, the no frills I saw was at centre point, beside the target. Actually, if you want MBD masks, they are pretty much in every super market that others and I have mentioned. The no frills ones wasn't cheap. I think the cheapest ones I've seen is either from Foody mart or T&amp;T market.


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

@@MissJexie and the other moderator... Thankyou for all your work. I have to admit I have been here in this thread for almost a year and there have been times when this thread has gone bizarre and even worse downright hostile. I appreciate all the hard work you have down and had no idea the IMs were happening. Sounds not good, all the stuff 'offscreen'.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jan 31, 2015)

MissJexie, thank you for guiding me into K- skin care.

You helped me change my dry skin into supple pretty skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll always be thankful for 2014, as difficult as it was for me in personal ways with losses of people I love, because it was also the year I turned the properties of my skin in this arid climate into something entirely new and great.

I hope you'll have more time to review K- beauty products on your blog now. I &lt;3 your reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you all for understanding, and more importantly, thank you for all your kind words and support! &lt;3

I guess this thread is going to be much quieter anyway after Memebox broke up with the world and stuff lol


----------



## Jane George (Jan 31, 2015)

I have to admit I bounce between here, the affiliate thread, korean beauty, IMs and instagram now, where I don't go by this name btw, now. This thread has been so quiet recently and this will make it even quieter.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Jan 31, 2015)

@@MissJexie

That is BALLZ, Jexie. I'm sure a lot of us had no clue you guys were dealing with so much crap. That is too high a personal price to pay, and seems you did it it well past the point that was beneficial for you personally. For that I owe you a thanks....we all do! This thread has been awesome for us all to find some understanding, and good company in our (somewhat random) addiction to Memebox. You've provided a place from the beginning, to externalizer our Meme-thoughts in a saner environment than say FB. Thank you, Thank you .... And thank you again! It's been so fun. I hope we will all continue this conversation in the K-Beauty threads... And see your smiling avatar there. You are the best, Miss Jexie!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 1, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Thank you all for understanding, and more importantly, thank you for all your kind words and support! &lt;3
> 
> I guess this thread is going to be much quieter anyway after Memebox broke up with the world and stuff lol


Thank you for your hard work building the community in this thread and introducing us to Memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the feeling this thread was a beast simply due to the number of users and the amount of posts, but I didn't realize things were as crazy as they seem to have been behind the scenes.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

I received the 2nd edition of the Sally's Box masks today..

There is a new type of sheet mask there. ( New to me, anyway).

The mask is the same, but there's a side " pocket" which is sealed, and contains some sort of cream.

I can't find the instructions about what this additional product is, or when and how to use it anywhere. It's not in the Sally's Box promo booklet either.

I've gotten other masks like this recently with no English directions. And, I'm such a klutz that I've occasionally thought a Korean hair product was a hand cream, or things along those lines, so I'm leery of using the masks, then slapping the second ingredient in the pack on without knowing what it's for.

Instinct tells me it's a sleeping pack sort of non- wash off moisturizing cream.
Can anyone confirm this? I'm sorry to bother anyone, and I know it must seem obvious that it would be a moisture retention cream of some sort, but I've made mistakes before when there are no directions.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 1, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I received the 2nd edition of the Sally's Box masks today..
> 
> There is a new type of sheet mask there. ( New to me, anyway).
> 
> ...


Some of the MBD masks are a two step with a cream to use after the mask, maybe this is like that?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Some of the MBD masks are a two step with a cream to use after the mask, maybe this is like that?


I think so.. thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure that what one mask company does, they all follow.. and it made sense that it was some sort of moisturizer, but it could have been face cleanser to use before the mask and I would have slathered it on and left it there. LOL.

Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 1, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Can anyone confirm this? I'm sorry to bother anyone, and I know it must seem obvious that it would be a moisture retention cream of some sort, but I've made mistakes before when there are no directions.


I have some extra nice Mediental snail masks like that and the ampoule is a pre-treatment. You just put it on your face, wrap your hands around your face for 30 seconds to get it to sink in, and then apply the mask. It's SO LUXE!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> I have some extra nice Mediental snail masks like that and the ampoule is a pre-treatment. You just put it on your face, wrap your hands around your face for 30 seconds to get it to sink in, and then apply the mask. It's SO LUXE!


Is there a way to know if a mask's " extra" contents is a pre-mask treatment or post- mask treatment?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Just wanted to reiterate what others have said @@MissJexie - thanks for everything.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, looks like some ( not all, but some) price- gouging has already started on eBay.

Some seller ( in the US)  wants $25 for an ordinary, not praised at all or even really mentioned in any blog or post facial cleanser which I just happen to love. It has only been in one Memebox... Seller uses the keyword " Memebox" in all their auctions. 

I guess I'd better start using mine very sparingly. Memebox listed the retail price as well below $20.. I just can't find the brand elsewhere, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Request it on TK when they open up requests again (might have already but not 100%)


----------



## ellabella10 (Feb 1, 2015)

While there are still people on this thread, has anyone got suggestions on how to use up the point pads that were in several boxes? I've tried them in my heels and elbows but the serum seems too light to be beneficial. Any other ideas? Tia


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

I use them On my cheeks as they get dry but tbh most aren't great.

Lol for a minute I thought you meant the point packs from omg. I Blame tiredness but in fact it was just that I don't read things properly.


----------



## thelavalampgirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh man, life intervenes for a few months and it all kicks off...

Thank you to both moderators on here. I would never have known about the in-fighting if it hadn't been mentioned which is a credit to the work you have put in.

Memebox...oh Memebox. I feel like this is a case study to how not to run a business. I don't think there's a way to come back. By the time that they re-introduce shipping to the UK I bet there will be something in its place people would have moved on to. Nature abhors a vacuum and all that.


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 1, 2015)

@@MissJexie I am so sorry that you had to go through all these... You were always understanding and polite getting the thread back to track! And thank you for creating this thread so months afterwards I would find it and get addicted to memebox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are you still going to be around as a normal member?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for posting this - wow, sounds like things really got heated but to lose all the Mods is really bad. Was on a comping forum about 2 yrs ago and the same happened. It was hectic for a few months but eventually settled down again. However, that was the site owners changing the format of the website and not informing the mods rather than them being actively hostile towards them. Poison chalice for anyone stepping into the breach given what's happened. This weekend has been one shock after another. I wish the mods well as its a thankless job at the best of times but you do need the support of the site owners to do your role properly. Constant criticism would wear anyone down but to lose a whole team shows the issues run deeper. Such a shame...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 1, 2015)

It is disheartening that this has happened. Last night one of the ex mods linked that thread twice so we could read what was going on but both posts were deleted. I was on this thread and saw both her posts. I am not happy about posts getting deleted to hide things.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

Last year,  TWOP ( Television Without Pity) a very funny and large posting community on all sorts of TV shows disbanded after MANY years of being a very witty, pithy and usually very entertaining place to post or just read. I read most of the time- I never felt that I had the background knowledge of some of the fans.. I was also very scared of certain moderators who had some really outrageous rules.. You had to follow their copy and paste rules. You couldn't post 2 posts in a row on one thread.. It got to be a hassle because it was like the police.

There are now other forums on quasi TV- specific sites for " TWOP Refugees" of a certain show or genre- soaps, the Duggar family show, some parody sites.. But it's not TWOP. I STILL miss TWOP's " Frasier" and " Doc Martin" forums. 

*I hope that we, the posters of MuT, will still have a place to come and discuss, well, makeup right here*.* I hope the owners keep the site open and people find enough positive things to post about here. *" Splinter" groups are rarely as successful as the original... 

I've seen *hugely massive* administration/ moderation disagreements on another site with many thousands of active members, and a huge paid sponsor base. I was a close friend of the site owner at that time, and for a while, she was really afraid that the forum wouldn't survive without the missing people, some who left voluntarily, others who didn't. We talked on the phone many times.. I was really worried about her.  I saw my friends, my fellow posters from all over the world leave en masse'. 

 That forum is dedicated to missing people and being supportive of crime victims, to simplify things a bit.* It's still VERY active, and is the top site which shows up in a Google search about a specific case most of the time again. *The downside is that the " new crop" of moderators moderate to an extreme extent, often removing 3/4 to a whole post  or pages of posts from various posters with lots of research in it... It's different, and I'm not involved much at all, but a lot of people who didn't know what the site used to be, do like it.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that there are ideals and so forth, but life is hardly ever " ideal". We take the ups and downs and we try to make a site stronger if we want to be there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*I hope MuT survives and thrives, even while being sad about those who are upset and left their positions.*

.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 1, 2015)

Now they have deleted that thread.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Free speech endeth...


----------



## phanne (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't confirm this, but I believe the mods don't want MUT to die, I think they just want their sanity to live on.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 1, 2015)

I just want to say that @@MissJexie did the best job she could and it has been difficult with so many things going on during the past year... Thank you so much for being our mod here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



ellabella10 said:


> While there are still people on this thread, has anyone got suggestions on how to use up the point pads that were in several boxes? I've tried them in my heels and elbows but the serum seems too light to be beneficial. Any other ideas? Tia


Refrigerate and use em like cold cucumber pads? It should be nice to soothe tired eyes. Otherwise patch them on kids at parties. They seem to enjoy it lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

@@MissJexie will always be our MemeMom!


----------



## jmen (Feb 1, 2015)

This sure has been the week from hell. Just when you think things couldn't get any

worse, the hole gets deeper and wider. I came to the party late but this is so sad

nonetheless. To all those who gave their time, energy, spirit, love and advice,

thank you for your immense gift to us. Fighting!(as the Koreans so wisely say)

There is always a new path with new adventures; certainly there are lessons to be

learned along each road traveled. May you reach new heights this year both in

happiness and prosperity!


----------



## Paulina PS (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for this!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Okay this is going down fast


----------



## TheSilverNail (Feb 1, 2015)

"Jack!  Jack!  I'll never let go!!"  &lt;lets go, body sinks&gt;

Wow, so sorry for all the mess that's happened, but am eternally grateful to MissJexie for all her hard work here and to formul8edphrase for getting me hooked on K-beauty.  When one forum dies, another springs up.

And, yes, what IS Memebox doing, are they trying to completely kill the business?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 1, 2015)

I think Memebox may have gotten over-extended in several ways when they opened up Memebox China. 
Hopefully, their plan in a couple of months will be to open Memebox US to Canada, and create a Memebox shipping/ warehouse location in Europe. 

We may not always get the exact same boxes, IDK, because Korea and China don't get the US.Memebox.com boxes now, but I have hope that, based upon their past " business model" ( ha), they will solve whatever problems they are having right now and open their business to the areas I've mentioned.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesus I go to work and miss it all again . What a crap weekend this has been . To be honest I've never seen so many notification on my phone for Mut on a Saturday or Sunday that is odd to start with but hey it all goes on while I'm away working .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Jesus I go to work and miss it all again . What a crap weekend this has been . To be honest I've never seen so many notification on my phone for Mut on a Saturday or Sunday that is odd to start with but hey it all goes on while I'm away working .


It started v. Early this morning.. Sadly I was awake when it started...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Feb 1, 2015)

I love memebox.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes caught that one.... Not sure I would move


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

I read last night and up to 7am @janegeorge but the past 9-10 hrs nothing as working . I read the admin thread as soon as it posted but well .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

I really miss memebox


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh yes i heard it was all our thought . Oh well . See what happens .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't see why the affiliate thread was an issue. I really cant... Couldn't then can't now... But oh well


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 1, 2015)

@@BlackMagicRose Let us know if something new like memebox comes up,


----------



## veritazy (Feb 1, 2015)

@@Paulina PS awww it was nice meeting you here, but we will see each other elsewhere of course 

@@jmen those are some lovely words.

@@Lorna ljblog i remember missing so much in the past couple of weeks because of travel/exam and all. lol things happen. we have a life outside. *shrugs*
@@Jane George really missing interesting topics and memeboxes to keep it afloat (for us globals). But it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you to all the wonderful, fantastic ladies that have said such sweet things about me- I'm reading everything and feeling super-crazy thankful I've met such wonderful people here.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Yikes wonder if there a lot of threads dying on here. Just have to stalk on Instagram. But tbh I have more convo on there now tbh and via Im.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Would be nice if there was a Korean weird beauty forum where everyone could go and regroup. I'm not an IT person so wouldn't know where to start to begin one (and working part-time but covering the whole of Scotland means I wouldn't have the time to commit to running it either). Just would be good to have all the Korean stuff together in one place now memebox is shrinking. Could have;

sales thread - where people could list all the best sales currently running for K beauty

tried it - buy it (or not) - where we could review products

Subscriptions - memebox, Beauteque, any others

What is this weird stuff - questions people may have about products

At the moment there's the K beauty thread but can be difficult to follow at times and memebox which has a lot of inactive threads and will dwindle when international stops and the existing boxes have been received. Having a K beauty standalone may help to keep us together.

Just a thought...its been a long day though so probably not thinking straight (lack of sleep not helping either lol!)


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 1, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Would be nice if there was a Korean weird beauty forum where everyone could go and regroup. I'm not an IT person so wouldn't know where to start to begin one (and working part-time but covering the whole of Scotland means I wouldn't have the time to commit to running it either). Just would be good to have all the Korean stuff together in one place now memebox is shrinking. Could have;
> 
> sales thread - where people could list all the best sales currently running for K beauty
> 
> ...


I have a small forum on my blog, but only for Polish readers...


----------



## juless231 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've run forums before, put them together myself. It's not too hard to do, but a lot of work. As I was reading all of this I thought how it'd be nice to put up a Korean beauty forum, but kinda nervous I'd do it crappily and it'd be a let-down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if there are lots of members bandwidth cost is definitely an issue...


----------



## theori3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Making a new subreddit could be a possibility...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Making a new subreddit could be a possibility...


I would need someone to teach me reddit!  It is super confusing to me - searches and all of that

I also feel uncomfortable posting now.


----------



## subbes (Feb 1, 2015)

thats weird


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

subbes said:


> thats weird


what is?  Was there something here and it is gone?


----------



## Bunbunny (Feb 1, 2015)

There's the AsianBeauty subreddit, and the Memebox subreddit. The former is a bit lacking IMO (it's mostly PSAs, hauls, blog posts, a few questions here and there, a few memes), and the latter is super quiet and could definitely use some more discussion! Of course, it's not related to general K-beauty.

Edit: @@biancardi I'd be happy to show you the ins and outs of reddit, though I'm no power-user by any means. I find the mobile app is the easiest to use (there are several but a lot of people like "reddit is fun") because it gets rid of all the sidebars, ads, etc and it's very streamlined, like a news feed. If you have a tablet or use your phone to browse the Internet a lot, it's ideal. The browser site is what I mainly use just because I've always got my laptop on me, but it's useable!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2015)

Bunbunny said:


> There's the AsianBeauty subreddit, and the Memebox subreddit. The former is a bit lacking IMO (it's mostly PSAs, hauls, blog posts, a few questions here and there, a few memes), and the latter is super quiet and could definitely use some more discussion! Of course, it's not related to general K-beauty.
> 
> Edit: @@biancardi I'd be happy to show you the ins and outs of reddit, though I'm no power-user by any means. I find the mobile app is the easiest to use (there are several but a lot of people like "reddit is fun") because it gets rid of all the sidebars, ads, etc and it's very streamlined, like a news feed. If you have a tablet or use your phone to browse the Internet a lot, it's ideal. The browser site is what I mainly use just because I've always got my laptop on me, but it's useable!


thank you @@Bunbunny - I will pm you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

We can open up a forum for K-beauty not under Memebox or other subscriptions but under Makeup as it's own category. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Reija said:


> We can open up a forum for K-beauty not under Memebox or other subscriptions but under Makeup as it's own category. What are your thoughts?


I'd be happy staying here as I do like they layout (and find Reddit a bit confusing) if threads were easy to find and follow but would be wary of too much interference...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I would need someone to teach me reddit! It is super confusing to me - searches and all of that
> 
> I also feel uncomfortable posting now.


I am same on reddit... No idea what I am doingAs for feeling uncomfortable I oddly don't feel like that. No one has upset me but this thread seems to have got the blame for everyone going and tbh in the thread in question that was 'the final straw' we asked a question...

Sorry maybe I should have a filter but so confused I can't help but be honest


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sounds good. We are going to open K-beauty forum under makeup. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 1, 2015)

I think someone has missed the point here... there is already a thread about korean beauty. I don't see the need of having something new in mut.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> I think someone has missed the point here... there is already a thread about korean beauty. I don't see the need of having something new in mut. I consider other options because I am not sure if I want to stay here because of what happened/was discussed, not because there is a problem with the layout or the forum.


Discussed on here or on the thread that was deleted?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

We just opened a new section of it's own as K-beauty because the thread on Korean/skin care really can't be organized in different categories. It's a general thread about Korean Beauty. This way there is a whole separate forum for anything and everything to do with K-beauty with the exception of the boxes that have their own section.

We appreciate anyone who is willing to stay and are sorry if you felt uncomfortable regarding of the events that took place yesterday. Due to these reasons the thread was taken down.


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Discussed on here or on the thread that was deleted?


On the thread that was deleted and the fact that was deleted.

I can't see anyone giving feedback wanting a new K-beauty forum in MUT, did I miss something?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Tbh my other issue is getting some very odd ads that make me feel uncomfortable. For me certain things I do not wish to see on ads and this site shows me them at times.

O/t but the truth


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't say my confusion is getting better... Worse perhaps.


----------



## blinded (Feb 1, 2015)

Can I have the guide too, please? Maybe it'll make it seem less confusing. I do find it's an amazing way to waste time, but I"m probably not using it to it's full potential.


----------



## Bunbunny (Feb 1, 2015)

Unfortunately, this primer doesn't compare to the Miguhara primer. ;D


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

Goodnight @alidolly. I'll be off soon too as been up since 3


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 1, 2015)

@@Bunbunny can you throw me a pm too?? Tia.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 1, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Goodnight @alidolly. I'll be off soon too as been up since 3


and me ,i got 2 x18 hr shifts in a row, just done my blog reviews so only the 5 boxes in transit fro last week to go,good night ,I'm sure biancardi will ping me updates or one of you on phone throughout the night,11.30 now ,I'm sure there will be pages to read on here when i wake up,


----------



## Jane George (Feb 1, 2015)

I will not be up at 3am this time... If I am I will be crying lol


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 1, 2015)

starry101 said:


> All commission payouts were disabled for Jan since they are ending the program and switching to a third party. All remaining commission/points will be payed out on Feb 10th.


I think that Lauren wrote to @@veritazy over the weekend and said that the payout timing plan would be reconfigured in light of the announcement.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome back, even briefly, hope everything settles down soon for you and your family!

And MEMEBOX dumped most of the world.


----------



## cfisher (Feb 2, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Welcome back, even briefly, hope everything settles down soon for you and your family!
> 
> And MEMEBOX dumped most of the world.


I'm slowly coming back, I'll be fully back soon, I hope.
But I'm worried that there will be nothing to come back to at this rate.

I've missed my fellow Kbeauty (and Memehatin') ladies.  :lol:   :wub:


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 2, 2015)

It's a lot to catch up on, @cfisher.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad to see you again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi @@cfisher nice to see you back. Been a bit mad here the last few days with the mods resigning en-mass and a lot of MUTers leaving for another site.

In Memeland, they've decided they can't be bothered shipping to any countries that don't have a warehouse (so most of the world really) as of the 10th February. Dropped the bombshell on Friday night / Saturday morning. LOT of unhappy people but a fair amount of apathy too. They'll ship from US (to US only so Canadians not happy), China and Korea to these countries and no-where else. No idea if they'll open a International depot / outlet whatever in the future...

Few boxes out (Valentines day boxes) but not a lot else. All had an average of 5 products so not great anyway.


----------



## Mimimaro (Feb 2, 2015)

So, I started catching up on this thread 2 hours ago and now that I'm caught up I feel like      Anyways, I'm a noob when it comes to reddit and I've no idea how it works. May I suggest creating a Google+ community?

And welcome back cfisher! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

@@cfisher welcome back

And good morning all.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Jane George said:


> @@cfisher welcome back
> 
> And good morning all.


Morning! Did u get a decent night sleep? Nothing new on memebox so looks like team US will be moving to US hours for any releases...which makes sense I suppose. Still, would have been nice to have seen a few new things.

In a bit of a quandary as bought the Benton set and now think I might be allergic to snail extract as used a Tosowoong one at the weekend and face is all red and blotchy. Really hoping its just the one product and not snail in general or my mum will be getting an expensive present of snail products for her birthday in April lol!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 2, 2015)

Spoliers for the Mystery box is up.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

welcome back @@cfisher!!  I was worried about you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Spoliers for the Mystery box is up.


Thanks for posting. Box pretty meh though I'm afraid.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh you gotta be kidding me!? Just had not one but 4 meme requests to provide feedback on products in various boxes. No points given for doing so...well they can take a flying...for that! Ain't gonna happen memespies! DELETE and move on....


----------



## Fae (Feb 2, 2015)

Could someone please send me that reddit guide? Thank you so much! ^^


----------



## theori3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Fae said:


> Could someone please send me that reddit guide? Thank you so much! ^^


You can find it at the link in bunbunny's signature now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Its raining Memeboxes at my house today - 8 arrived!! (5 by snail mail and 3 DHL). Couple of restocks - Pinkaholic and Coffee Break with Dani plus January Box, Fun Ingredients and Gifts for You. Then the detox &amp; renew, signature scent and anti-ageing bundle arrived. Bedroom smells lovely lol!!

Now to go through every box and write the expiry date on the box and in my wee book. Wish I'd done that at the start as going to have to do it with about 20 boxes worth. Kinda at memeoverload today...may as well enjoy it while I can lol!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Its raining Memeboxes at my house today - 8 arrived!! (5 by snail mail and 3 DHL). Couple of restocks - Pinkaholic and Coffee Break with Dani plus January Box, Fun Ingredients and Gifts for You. Then the detox &amp; renew, signature scent and anti-ageing bundle arrived. Bedroom smells lovely lol!!
> 
> Now to go through every box and write the expiry date on the box and in my wee book. Wish I'd done that at the start as going to have to do it with about 20 boxes worth. Kinda at memeoverload today...may as well enjoy it while I can lol!


that is good haul...

I am supposed to get my spider mask kit today + a koreadepart package, but it is really snowing heavily here - so I don't know if the mail will get thru or not.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

I should get my two and cheese sets and beginners set today or tomorrow. Also maybe my tk order soon. Just ordered the pandas dream set on bk as well as the three toners I have ordered from there in last few days... Bad Janey.

As for the snow I am so so jealous as the snow never settles here.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

@@Jane George  If I could send you the snow I would.  We had a huge snow fall (blizzard) last week - still dealing with all of the snow piled high here.  Now another 8-10 inches today...

Spring can't come soon enough for me!


----------



## juless231 (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @@Jane George If I could send you the snow I would. We had a huge snow fall (blizzard) last week - still dealing with all of the snow piled high here. Now another 8-10 inches today...
> 
> Spring can't come soon enough for me!


I think we must be in the same path of weather. Blizzard last week, storm Saturday, tonight another possible 40cm of snow! My TK order won't arrive I the morning most likely..


----------



## starry101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Some other people posted their mystery boxes in the FB group. Looks like the speculation was right, they are different for everyone.


----------



## SouthernSass (Feb 2, 2015)

How do I get started with Memebox? Is there a thread with FAQs and tips? I looked at their site but feel a bit overwhelmed. I'd like to start with a skincare box if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

SouthernSass said:


> How do I get started with Memebox? Is there a thread with FAQs and tips? I looked at their site but feel a bit overwhelmed. I'd like to start with a skincare box if anyone has any suggestions.


Hi @@SouthernSass, for full disclosure, I am an affiliate with Memebox, and I am being helpful because I love K-beauty and am always happy to corrupt someone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I have removed my blog links because of some harsh allegations that were made, so if you find someone else here who is an affiliate (most people have their blog in their signature), you can find codes and links for further discounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

There is a "Are you new to memebox" thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132770-are-you-new-to-memebox/

Some boxes that are still on sale have had their contents revealed

Anti Aging Box  https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2373983

Detox &amp; Renew Box https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2373983

Find Your Signature Scent box https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2374329

For Baby Soft Skin https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2373722

Daily Wear https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2370539

Moisture, Moisture, Moisture https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/?p=2370384

Some boxes are already fully revealed on the Memebox site, such as the glowing secrets and Seoul style boxes.  Then there are value sets too, which have the contents revealed.

For skincare, what type of skin do you have?  What are the issues do you have?  I have oily skin, but also aging, so my HG items may not work for you, depending on your needs, but the memebox ladies here are really nice and helpful, and am sure you will get lots of advice!

Also, anything marked global on the site - Memebox is shutting down their international global shop, so if you are ordering any of these items, you would need to order them by 2/10.  You will still get them, but they aren't taking any new global orders after that point.

I hope that they resume their international shop, but no one knows for sure.

I


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

I am so sad I just discovered this forum this week while researching my gifted box subs from the holiday. RIP Memebox Global, I hardly knew ye.

Biacardi, our skin needs sounds similar, but add randomly sensitive to scents/ingredients and acne-prone to mine.

I just ordered the Seeds and Flowers because I am sucker for springy stuff this time of year. I wish I could have snagged one of the chocolate themed, and one of the Valentine's Day boxes seems tempting, but I people seem to have been disappointed with the holiday ones lately, so I am hesitant. I loe food scented things, though, (those tend to not be migraine-inducing like some florals/musks can)so the candy one really is tempting, although the description of the gifts for you sounds more like stuff I'd use.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

To be honest if I was a new starter, even as an existing customer, I would be tempted by Seoul style, if kawaii hadn't stole my pennies.

It might be $40 but it is free ship and has only one make up item. I like that there is a booster, ampoule, gel cream and a jelly pack as well as three sheet masks.

Maybe that's just me though.

I have to admit after a year with them I find this site confusing at times as they change it so often and 'rearrange' I find it hard to keep up.

It is always worth looking for an affiliate code too, although I am no longer one, as you can get pennies off that way.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I am so sad I just discovered this forum this week while researching my gifted box subs from the holiday. RIP Memebox Global, I hardly knew ye.
> 
> Biacardi, our skin needs sounds similar, but add randomly sensitive to scents/ingredients and acne-prone to mine.
> 
> I just ordered the Seeds and Flowers because I am sucker for springy stuff this time of year. I wish I could have snagged one of the chocolate themed, and one of the Valentine's Day boxes seems tempting, but I people seem to have been disappointed with the holiday ones lately, so I am hesitant. I loe food scented things, though, (those tend to not be migraine-inducing like some florals/musks can)so the candy one really is tempting, although the description of the gifts for you sounds more like stuff I'd use.


one item that I love for my oily skin (and I still get acne and cannot handle rose scents) is Benton's Snail Bee High Content Essence

You can get that anywhere for a great price, btw.     beautynetkorea.com sells them as well and they have free shipping.


----------



## WillowCat (Feb 2, 2015)

I got the Korean Beauty Starter Set #2 Sampler Kit today, but there is no info card in it, how do I get this ? I've tried googling and found nothing


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> I got the Korean Beauty Starter Set #2 Sampler Kit today, but there is no info card in it, how do I get this ? I've tried googling and found nothing


is this the one with these products


 IOPE Essential Moisture Relief Cream ($87)

NASARANG Jasmu Eye Cream ($65)
KANGSKIN Aqua Essence ($72)
DERMAKEY She's First Key Whitening Cream ($55)
NEOGEN Prism Shimmer Base 
GRINIF Tea Tree Mist ($23)


----------



## WillowCat (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> is this the one with these products
> 
> 
> IOPE Essential Moisture Relief Cream ($87)
> ...


No, its the one with the 5 x serum, the 3 x Dermakey (or dermalift), dinoplatz etc


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Okay, I have the list


PISTEO Bright &amp; Pure C Serum 7ml x 5  
MEMEBOX Meme Pouch
BOH Botanic Boh Youth Ampoule Essence 5ml 
DERMALIFT Intensive Aqua Rich Cream 15ml x 3   
TOO COOL FOR SCHOOL Dinoplatz Cinema City 10ml
7DROPS Moringa Light Sunblock SPF50+ 7g
RYU Anti-Hair Loss Treatment 50ml x 2  - this is 
PLAGENTRA White Mark Cream 15ml
I found the image that explains all the products the pics are in the spoiler tag, cause it is huge
 



Spoiler


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow. I miss a couple of days and... wow.

Seriously sad that memebox has shut most of us down. Living in Canada now makes me feel it even harder. Oh well. I've learned how to curate my own boxes from other places.. with things I like and better shipping.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, I should have been receiving my Goddess Cream today, but the I highly doubt the snow storm will allow Canada Post to reach my doorstep. It will probably get rescheduled for tomorrow. I'm anticipating it only because I know it will be one of the very last things I receive from Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> is this the one with these products
> 
> 
> IOPE Essential Moisture Relief Cream ($87)
> ...


I REALLY wanted this box and missed it!! Aarrgh! And now there isn't much I want, even though there is still a fair amount to buy. Boooo....!

Lucky ducks, who picked this up!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

Wonder if there will be ANY new releases before the 10th Feb for International customers to grab or if they'll be really mean and not add any new stock / boxes for global between now and then...nothing added today and their Facebook hasn't updated since the announcement.

Think I'm going to have to ramp up my regime to get through the products that expire this year. The Insobeau Z cream has already expired and only used it twice (too heavy for face use so going to try and use it on my legs / arms) as hoping it'll be ok for a month or so...


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

I was expecting a new release today.  I was thinking for sure they would be giving their international customers one last hurrah before they ended it.

Maybe they still will.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I was expecting a new release today.  I was thinking for sure they would be giving their international customers one last hurrah before they ended it.
> 
> Maybe they still will.


@Saffyra  I tagged you in the Korean beauty board - the mizon AHA toner from rose rose shop - mine has mold in it - you should check yours.   Roserose will make good on it.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 2, 2015)

@@biancardi, thanks for your response to my post about using my glut of unopened cleansers beyond the expiration date.  It kinda got lost in all the excitement over the weekend, but I did see it!  I was thinking that as long as they still look as smell okay, they'd be okay to use, but I appreciate you confirming that I wasn't crazy for thinking about doing that.

...in the meanwhile, I'm still trying to make sense out of everything else that's happened recently in Meme- and MUT-land!  Sort of feels like I missed a few seasons of Game of Thrones and picked back up right at the Red Wedding episode!


----------



## artemiss (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> one item that I love for my oily skin (and I still get acne and cannot handle rose scents) is Benton's Snail Bee High Content Essence
> 
> You can get that anywhere for a great price, btw.     beautynetkorea.com sells them as well and they have free shipping.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just picked up an assortment of foils packets of the snail bee essence and mask and some sample tubs of the steam cream from what looked to be legit sellers on ebay. I know a lot of folks hate foils, but honestly, for sampling masks especially, I kinda prefer them, that way if they don't work for my skin, I have better time trading/giving away the remainder.

That's a shame about rose and you, it's one of my favorites, but that's me with tuberose and gardenia..even if I like the way they smell in something, there is something sharp about them that starts to feel like a knife in my head after about an hour.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Saffyra  I tagged you in the Korean beauty board - the mizon AHA toner from rose rose shop - mine has mold in it - you should check yours.   Roserose will make good on it.


When did you receive this? I should be getting mine from RRS today. I hope there isn't an issue.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> When did you receive this? I should be getting mine from RRS today. I hope there isn't an issue.


Oh I saw that other people on the AB subreddit had black stuff floating in it! urgh, gross


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> When did you receive this? I should be getting mine from RRS today. I hope there isn't an issue.


on friday - this is a common problem that I saw on reddit.  my batch number is A11614L exp 2017-06-28

just contact rose rose shop, take pics and they are making good on it.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

Gotta say, with Memebox going US-only the shenanigans have to stop. You know which ones: illegal outside of Utopia contests/sweepstakes/raffles; using very obvious, famous product containers on box images (minus the words)--signaling to newer people that they're going to get a premium product that's not in the box (even with a disclaimer we all know that's shady); all the copyright infringement stuff. In my mind, the bar is set at a completely different level now that they're going full-US and presumably have a fully US staff.







Between the bar suddenly going up and the prices of the boxes no doubt needing to rise on account of a lot of factors (including working with US pricing set by their suppliers) I am not particularly optimistic about Memebox's long-term success right now. I said that I'd give them til the end of January to get their mess sorted out, but here we are...and they're still a mess. So, yet again, we're back to Tyra.


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Feb 2, 2015)

^ yeah that lanige multiberry pack thing is pretty bad........


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 2, 2015)

how i feel this weekend has gone

http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=4685&amp;mode=search


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

I feel like I am in the Katy Perry TGIF video... Or being punked... Not sure which


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

tiedyedlifestyle said:


> ^ yeah that lanige multiberry pack thing is pretty bad........


Yeah. And the obvious Su:m37 bottle on Moisturize*3. Grr
There. Are. Other. Bottle. Shapes. And. Colors. If they stick to known bottles and just remove the words that's shady. Sketchy. Not trustworthy. ESPECIALLY when so many box promotional images now show the products--it's a different level of shady.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

So, meme staff are back on Instagram and said there will be US boxes released this week so don't think there will be any more boxes released for the rest of the world.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> that is good haul...
> 
> I am supposed to get my spider mask kit today + a koreadepart package, but it is really snowing heavily here - so I don't know if the mail will get thru or not.


My spider mask kit is out for delivery today, can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol loving how memebox are saying it was a tough week for THEM. It was their choice.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 2, 2015)

OK - just had a response from them on Instagram saying there WILL be releases for international customers over the next week. Will see what they put out...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol loving how memebox are saying it was a tough week for THEM. It was their choice.


"So, let's talk about MY pain."-Memebox


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

Granted I've been married a while but before him I was dumped a few times and after I certainly did want to talk about THEIR pain lol


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 2, 2015)

Holy shit balls, Memebox Armageddon.

I did a makeup and beauty inventory in Jan so have been taking a much needed break from Memebox, their decision to stop shipping to my country is almost a blessing, I guess it doesn't matter because I was less likely to purchase anything now as I feel it's not as good a deal since they changed their business model.

I'm waiting on points for reviews (still, it's been a while) and have a few stashed away so I'll try to use them before the cut off date.

I was looking for the Affiliate thread to see what would happen to my $3 in commission and when I realised that I couldn't find it I came here and saw that I'd missed a shit storm.

If anyone could send me the how2reddit guide that would be nice, I'd likely just lurk but if I need to ask a question I'd like to have a place to go where the people will be able to give good advice.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 2, 2015)

The how to is on bunbunnys blog... Link in her sig


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Jane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

Actually, I bet the people who we have contact with ARE probably stressing out.  You know that wasn't their decision.  Can you imagine if your company did that and you were in charge of media relations?? Ugh!  I'd probably quit just so I wouldn't have to deal with the backlash.  

But secretly they're probably all so glad they don't have to deal with Meme-Korea they can hardly stand it. So maybe they're like "Yessss, finally! It's just us and we can do things our own way (and correctly)!"  If MemeUSA has any autonomy, I mean...

On the other hand, they could very well be reading the writing on the wall and passing out their resumes. Haha!


----------



## WillowCat (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Okay, I have the list
> 
> 
> PISTEO Bright &amp; Pure C Serum 7ml x 5
> ...


Thanks, you're a star!!!


----------



## maii (Feb 2, 2015)

Did anyone ever find anywhere to buy that Derma Lift Intensiderm Aqua Cream?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

maii said:


> Did anyone ever find anywhere to buy that Derma Lift Intensiderm Aqua Cream?


You can buy it from Olive Young in Korea via Avecko's shopping service. You can also request that Tester Korea add it to their Want section.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Actually, I bet the people who we have contact with ARE probably stressing out.  You know that wasn't their decision.  Can you imagine if your company did that and you were in charge of media relations?? Ugh!  I'd probably quit just so I wouldn't have to deal with the backlash.
> 
> But secretly they're probably all so glad they don't have to deal with Meme-Korea they can hardly stand it. So maybe they're like "Yessss, finally! It's just us and we can do things our own way (and correctly)!"  If MemeUSA has any autonomy, I mean...
> 
> On the other hand, they could very well be reading the writing on the wall and passing out their resumes. Haha!


Yeah, seriously--the people we know and like are probably getting a ton of extra work and anger heaped on them when they were brought on to do very different things.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

maii said:


> Did anyone ever find anywhere to buy that Derma Lift Intensiderm Aqua Cream?


I've only found it here which doesn't help you at all, I know.

http://www.dermalift.co.kr/product/detail.jsp?pid=ACM08234/121130134985

testerkorea.com is back taking requests.  You need to have an account there and then just go to the forum section - there is one forum called Want.  Start a new thread, requesting this product and then use the above link to show them what it is.

I've used this method several times and was able to a lot of products that I couldn't get elsewhere

@ haha we posted at the same time!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

Dermalift makes a ton of other products and intensity levels, too! They make toners and masks. I'm seriously tempted.

Since we're completely off the rails here, screw it, Cosrx is another brand I'm digging right now. I bought a bunch of their stuff from Wishtrend and RRS--it's awesome for acne care. I received a Cosrx soap in the first Oil &amp; Trouble Memebox, but...bar soap, no, so I just sort of didn't pay attention to the brand. But the before &amp; afters for people who use the A-Sol and the Blackhead solution are pretty crazy.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

I've been reading that people are looking into Cosrx instead of mizon due to the toner issues.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I've been reading that people are looking into Cosrx instead of mizon due to the toner issues.


Yeah, plus Cosrx products seem really good anyway. I have the Mizon 8% peeling and it never quite did anything for me, but WOW the Cosrx Blackhead formula basically zapped a bunch of problems overnight. The A-Sol just arrived today. can't. wait.

Has anyone mentioned what's up with the black specks in the Mizon? I'm wondering if that's a natural feature (like...some charcoal used for filtering didn't get strained out) or if it's more serious. Mizon hasn't really been known for product control problems, in my experience.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> on friday - this is a common problem that I saw on reddit.  my batch number is A11614L exp 2017-06-28
> 
> just contact rose rose shop, take pics and they are making good on it.


I'm a bit of a moron. How can you tell if it's moldy? Mine is from the same batch/same expiry. I see a couple of little particles floating around, but I can't tell if they're bubbles or not.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Yeah, plus Cosrx products seem really good anyway. I have the Mizon 8% peeling and it never quite did anything for me, but WOW the Cosrx Blackhead formula basically zapped a bunch of problems overnight. The A-Sol just arrived today. can't. wait.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned what's up with the black specks in the Mizon? I'm wondering if that's a natural feature (like...some charcoal used for filtering didn't get strained out) or if it's more serious. Mizon hasn't really been known for product control problems, in my experience.



Rose Rose shop stated that they have these black pieces in their stock and feel it is a defective item.  I don't know much more than that.  They told me to throw away what I have and not to use it, as they don't know what it is.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm a bit of a moron. How can you tell if it's moldy? Mine is from the same batch/same expiry. I see a couple of little particles floating around, but I can't tell if they're bubbles or not.


You can definitely tell.  If you let it all settle, you'll see them all at the bottom.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I'm a bit of a moron. How can you tell if it's moldy? Mine is from the same batch/same expiry. I see a couple of little particles floating around, but I can't tell if they're bubbles or not.


They are black.  You would see black pieces of stuff floating around.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> Thanks, you're a star!!!


you are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> They are black.  You would see black pieces of stuff floating around.


Yep, I think that's what these are now that I let it settle like @@Saffyra mentioned. Are they sending replacements or refunds?

Thanks so much for all the info!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Yep, I think that's what these are now that I let it settle like @@Saffyra mentioned. Are they sending replacements or refunds?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info!


they told me they would send me a replacement once they verified a new batch was on the way...


----------



## seachange (Feb 2, 2015)

biancardi said:


> They are black.  You would see black pieces of stuff floating around.


I checked mine last night &amp; looked ok, might have to check again tonight the batch and the expiry date, I guess all are from the same batch


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

seachange said:


> I checked mine last night &amp; looked ok, might have to check again tonight the batch and the expiry date, I guess all are from the same batch


it does look like it..


----------



## seachange (Feb 2, 2015)

memebox are slowly taking out everything from their international shop, that's ridiculous!

I wanted to buy a few things before they close down and wanted to get free shipping and simply can't, they are pulling products out one by one, they simply disappear, not showing as sold out.


----------



## avarier (Feb 2, 2015)

I absolutely hope that memebox suffers a profit loss from this shift. As horrible as I am for that, I do hope they learn their lesson.

I almost bought something the other day, glad I didn't.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2015)

seachange said:


> memebox are slowly taking out everything from their international shop, that's ridiculous!
> 
> I wanted to buy a few things before they close down and wanted to get free shipping and simply can't, they are pulling products out one by one, they simply disappear, not showing as sold out.


ughhh.  what a pisser that is. 

I am glad I purchased some items that I really wanted - like the 5 seeds apple water scrub and slowganic over the weekend.

I cannot believe they are shutting it down early.


----------



## seachange (Feb 2, 2015)

it's the apple scrub that I really wanted to get a backup, but the shipping is ridiculous!

I really don't care what will happen with memebox, I can only say that whoever took that decision has absolutely no idea of running a business!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Restock

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/review-our-boxes

Btw for anyone who moans restocks are always at best time for UK....this is not a good time as is quarter to six here lol

Dirty gal is there too


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dammit... Someone posted about some restocks. I saw Soothing Sista, which I had wanted, and ordered without thinking. Now I'm having second thoughts since I really shouldn't be spending more money on this stuff right now. I emailed and sent another message through their help form to cancel. Is it likely they'll get to it in time? Gah, I hope so. If they don't, they don't, but still... I feel bad because I know that someone else that really wanted it could have ordered instead of me. I did want it, but then common sense hit me afterward.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Dammit... Someone posted about some restocks. I saw Soothing Sista, which I had wanted, and ordered without thinking. Now I'm having second thoughts since I really shouldn't be spending more money on this stuff right now. I emailed and sent another message through their help form to cancel. Is it likely they'll get to it in time? Gah, I hope so. If they don't, they don't, but still... I feel bad because I know that someone else that really wanted it could have ordered instead of me. I did want it, but then common sense hit me afterward.


But you get it for free if you blog about it! If you still don't want it, I'll take it off your hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wah?? You do? I thought that blurb on the page was for an old contest. Does everyone who blogs about it get it for free? And is that a refund or points? hmm...


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> But you get it for free if you blog about it! If you still don't want it, I'll take it off your hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Promotion not valid for box purchases made prior to February 2, 2015

Damn it...

I'm in Canada but if you're willing to pay shipping costs I will gladly sell if the cancellation doesn't go through.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Brand spanking new contest. Tbh I am feeling a bit like this is a slap in the face for their past reviewers. This is to create publicity hoping to increasing sales for after change.

Plus they can't even sort out existing back logged review points, can't see this being any better.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Wah?? You do? I thought that blurb on the page was for an old contest. Does everyone who blogs about it get it for free? And is that a refund or points? hmm...


No it says it's not valid for purchases prior to Feb 2nd. I was about to buy it when it just went out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a full refund as long as you follow their rules listed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

juless231 said:


> Promotion not valid for box purchases made prior to February 2, 2015
> 
> Damn it...
> 
> I'm in Canada but if you're willing to pay shipping costs I will gladly sell if the cancellation doesn't go through.


I wonder if you are able to redirect the package. If not I would be willing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im in AB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh geez, it's late I'm half asleep and didn't read that right lol! If the cancellation doesn't go through I'm going to email to ask for details on the contest. If it's refunded in points then no thanks, box is up for sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Rules on the page

http://us.memebox.com/memebox-global/review-our-boxes


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thought about it too long and missed Step by Step :/


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> I wonder if you are able to redirect the package. If not I would be willing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im in AB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You have first dibs if the cancellation doesn't go through and they tell me that the refund is in points!

Seems like they restocked quite a lot of boxes, all with the free review promotion. I'm wary somewhat since it's Memebox. Feels like it's too good to be true. I'm guessing they restocked a handful of each box, knowing that even a smaller handful of boxes will actually go to bloggers or people willing to take the time to blog/youtube about them. The refunds to that smaller amount would be worth the sudden influx of publicity Memebox will get online from all the reviews.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 3, 2015)

juless231 said:


> You have first dibs if the cancellation doesn't go through and they tell me that the refund is in points!
> 
> Seems like they restocked quite a lot of boxes, all with the free review promotion. I'm wary somewhat since it's Memebox. Feels like it's too good to be true. I'm guessing they restocked a handful of each box, knowing that even a smaller handful of boxes will actually go to bloggers or people willing to take the time to blog/youtube about them. The refunds to that smaller amount would be worth the sudden influx of publicity Memebox will get online from all the reviews.


Sounds good! Thanks!

I assume it would be cash refund since they will stop shipping internationally and you can request a cash out of your memepoints higher than 4 points. Though that's not enough time for everyone to receive their packages... :S


----------



## rubymoon (Feb 3, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Thought about it too long and missed Step by Step :/


I know! I thought about it too long as well.

Seems to good to be true? I'm only grabbing 1 box for fearing they might somehow dishonor the refund.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

rubymoon said:


> I know! I thought about it too long as well.
> 
> Seems to good to be true? I'm only grabbing 1 box for fearing they might somehow dishonor the refund.


Haha, yeah, I just sat here for several minutes thinking, "Wait, what...?" I also couldn't remember the name of the box I wanted (was thinking it was Cleanse &amp; Tone, realized it was Step by Step after I looked up unboxings). By the time I was ready to get it, it was gone.

I did decide to pick up the dessert box, we'll see how this refund deal goes...


----------



## rubymoon (Feb 3, 2015)

@@theori3

Lol.

My brain was still not catching up, like "review whaa..?" and Chocolate Mania went from available to sold out in a zip.

If the wording was Restocked Boxes, maybe my brain would've worked faster!

I decided to grab Garden of Eden, I want to try the Rosehip essence.

Nice pick, dessert was a fun box! I've enjoyed the Juice Ampoule &amp; the Hand Cream very much!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

rubymoon said:


> @@theori3
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...


Garden of Eden is a good box!

I'm thinking about picking up one more, but I am still nervous about the whole deal. I'm also wondering about the shipping costs. One person on Facebook bought 9 of the boxes--I'm wondering if she's going to end up still paying over $60 to ship them!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

This deal kinda sucks for established bloggers who have already purchased and reviewed most of these boxes. On the other hand, I guess it is a nice thing for people just getting started with blogs... The guidelines are concerning, though. How is Memebox going to judge whether something is "quality" and "compelling?" Memebox is just asking for trouble with all of this.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Tbh the restrictions are very tight....


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh the restrictions are very tight....


They do have some restrictions established, but above those and in the email Memebox uses vague words to describe what they're looking for. If a blog follows the guidelines for photos and a brief description, but the entire blog post is poorly written, will that matter? My guess is no, but this kind of language makes me wonder what Memebox is thinking.

ETA: I work as a project manager/editor for a company that creates blog content for businesses, and we have very extensive guidelines that we follow... that might have something to do with why I focus so much on stuff like this, lol.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 3, 2015)

@@juless231 I'm planning to cancel my Valentines Day box as well. Let me know if you hear back from them!

I finally managed to get Choco Mania  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was thinking about getting Dessert Box, but it sold out before I could get it. Good choice, it has some really cute stuff I wanted to give as gifts!

Is Garden of Eden a good box? I saw unboxings, but not completely sure if I should get it.

I'm also concerned, they left out some details for the review guidelines. For example, how we would be refunded?


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 3, 2015)

I grabbed the omg 4 box...

Does this mean I have to take detailed photos of the no-no zone masks?!

Valentines Day activity!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can you imagine emailing memebox for an answer to that question?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They didn't think this through.  I think you can skip those masks. No body wants to see that lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

I got cleopatra after reading @@Lorna ljblog review


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 3, 2015)

I love the goats milk cream! Cleopatra was a good box for me. I kinda want to grab it again at that price for the cream alone.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

I am a milk and cheese cream devotee... Will love it.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 3, 2015)

@@sam356 oh I'll give it to them alright. I'll just pixelate a picture of it on my arm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I got cleopatra after reading @@Lorna ljblog review


I ended up grabbing cleopatra as well tonight.


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm ignoring this shady review contest... I already have all the boxes I want and if meme isn't going to ship to me I don't see why I should give them publicity.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not buying any of the boxes . I do not trust them to refund the money . And I'd expect it to be points and be in a big scheme of coming through in the the last points money PayPal cash out end of month.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Tbh it is a shady and rediculous promo. These boxes will probably not appear again so pointless reviewing them in a way. But I review a lot anyhow... Will also try and get my money back... Why not if they offer


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 3, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh it is a shady and rediculous promo. These boxes will probably not appear again so pointless reviewing them in a way. But I review a lot anyhow... Will also try and get my money back... Why not if they offer


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

I hot hair and body 4 because I've been waiting the Milky Dress shampoo and it's cheaper getting it like this than getting it from Korea depart with ridiculous shipping.

Does anyone have the Dr MJ Bounce cushion BB cream? I want to know what the undertones are... yellow or pink. I bet yellow, sigh. But I'm hoping For pink.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought one and I made sure it had really easy products to review. I avoided anything with sheet masks since it said products have to be taken out of their packages and you have to comment on texture, consistency etc.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Gah, missed chocolate mania yet again..just destined never to get that one. Picked up koreas most wanted 2 as my mum has been looking for a decent green primer so can give this a go and the other items look ok. TBH, thought they'd release NEW boxes rather than more clear-outs from the stockrooms / under desks / behind the ladies toilets.

Won't be submitting a review - waste of time. They want to drum up publicity, they can do it themselves. They've shafted international bloggers /you tubers by ceasing shipping so they can PAY properly for an ad campaign in the US. Sod them..


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 3, 2015)

The guidelines don't really make any sense tbh - unless they specified you must have used the product you're not getting much more than first impressions. It's why it takes me so long to review things at the mo (too many products on the go to open new versions without being wasteful).


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 3, 2015)

The guidelines specifically say "first impressions" so that part is easy. Swatching isn't something I normally do but I will anyway. I figure, if anything, I send it in and they say "no" then I can say "why not" and fix whatever they say is wrong.

As long as I don't have to say Memebox is the best company on earth I'm OK with it. Haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Theyve never cared before if I say I hate a box.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll probably do my review on my blog rather than my youtube tbh.

Easy to remember all I need to do lol.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Think They've shipped the valentine bundle that was meant to go out on the 16th feb as just had text from DHL


----------



## starry101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Think They've shipped the valentine bundle that was meant to go out on the 16th feb as just had text from DHL


Ohhh post spoilers if it is! That way I can cancel if it's bad haha


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 3, 2015)

I kind of assumed that this new 'contest' is their way of searching for new Memebox Ambassadors to review boxes.. With all Intl. customers being given the ass they will be losing many reviewers who really get down to the nitty gritty of the contents. Every time I received a box I used all of the contents so I could actually give a proper review of each item (which are their Ambassador guidelines) and the contest sounds like they are looking for people who can follow those rules.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 3, 2015)

What are the chances they will let me cancel my V Day boxes? I sent them two emails. They did say they will accept cancellations until Feb. 9th. Oh well, I hope these two boxes are good! I wish I bought the bundle because I needed up getting all 3 boxes separately.

It says my order is "ready for shipment" - meaning my order can not be cancelled, according to their help center. Let's see what they've to say if they ever get back to me.

EDIT: Order is ready for shipment, not processing


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

I think that Memebox has two problems right now: they have a ton of old boxes in Korea that they need to dump ASAP and a boatload of bad buzz just as they're about to fully launch in the US market. This is an attempt to solve both problems at once. I won't be enabling them at this point by participating. (imagine me as a storm cloud raining bad buzz)


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Tbh they are good boxes from what is turning into a very crappy company that cares little about their customers.

Will I review honestly? Yes, but then again most of my readers and viewers are aware of my views on memebox lol

Do, I expect to get my money back if I follow their rules but give them a bad review but the box a good review... Not really but I want the box


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Ohhh post spoilers if it is! That way I can cancel if it's bad haha


Ah, it's not that set after all - its the baby soft set (forgot about those!) plus some of that spider stuff. Still hoping they dispatch the valentines batch before the 16th as would be lovely to get it for my birthday (or just after at least). On the mobile so wasn't able to check as was going into a meeting so apologies for that!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol they've put anniversary back to full price. If it won't shift at nineteen they are delusional to put it up by ten.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

And you can't use any vouchers if you want to participate in the review sham


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

If anyone is still here after all of the drama, as I would hate to lose touch with my international friends that I have made here, would folks like a K-Beauty Spa Night Sunday thread?  It doesn't have be on a sunday or anything, but more like a pampering thread - what products you used and a rave (or rant) from them?  That could go into the K-beauty forum, so it doesn't have to be a memebox product.  

I honestly love reading what you all have purchased and what works for you - some of the items I have bought from other sites was because they were mentioned here or on the k-beauty thread.

I know it was discussed late last year (in november on this thread), but we didn't have a k-beauty forum back, so I think that is why it never got created.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 3, 2015)

Nooooo! I wanted that Chocolate or Desserts Box soo badly! I almost wish I didn't know I missed a window by sleeping..stupid world and Korea being up when I'm asleep!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@biancardi, I would..it's all new to me, and since I missed the Memebox train, everything I get outside of the Seeds and Flowers box will be from places like rubyrubyshop and the like. I just discovered this place and none of my friends are into much more than the counter at Walgreen's when it comes to makeup/beauty stuffs.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

@artemiss  we do have a korean beauty thread, where everything is discussed outside of Memebox (and even then some memebox - haha) , but since we now have a K-beauty forum created, we can actually have a dedicated thread on hauls (thanks to suggestions here)  and things like Spa Night Sunday Pampering or whatever.

It might be fun!  I know I am on the korean beauty thread a lot as I learned a ton of stuff there as well.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 3, 2015)

So... did anyone buy any of those review boxes? I think it could be an awesome chance for us to review some (with a $30+ deposit imposed of course lol). I quite trust Lauren for this event though. Lol is it too obvi I'm always cheering for Lauren haha.

Anyways, @@biancardi, I do like the idea. Otherwise I find no purpose to visit often enough. Pampering sounds....divine. Maybe we could lit some scented candles around and serve up some camomile tea while we are at it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

I think people are hanging round here till the final nail in internationals coffin had been bashed in and then will move over to K beauty (as we won't be able to comment on any Memeboxes released to the US other than saying "oh that one looked nice....no, that one was way off theme etc" and I don't think that would last long tbh.

So wonder what other crap...I mean boxes they'll release for international to grab. What other products they've found lying about the place they want to offload to us before the for sale sign goes up on the warehouse door.

OMG 5 - mouse droppings serum....Cockroach hair essence, sawdust scrub...old Bic pen eyeliner (in blue or black only).

All sales are final and no cancellations or returns

Cost : $40 with FREE SHIPPING

Get it now before it flies (literally in the case of the cockroach hair essence) off the shelves!


----------



## rubymoon (Feb 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> If anyone is still here after all of the drama, as I would hate to lose touch with my international friends that I have made here, would folks like a K-Beauty Spa Night Sunday thread? It doesn't have be on a sunday or anything, but more like a pampering thread - what products you used and a rave (or rant) from them? That could go into the K-beauty forum, so it doesn't have to be a memebox product.
> 
> I honestly love reading what you all have purchased and what works for you - some of the items I have bought from other sites was because they were mentioned here or on the k-beauty thread.
> 
> I know it was discussed late last year (in november on this thread), but we didn't have a k-beauty forum back, so I think that is why it never got created.


Wonderful idea. I, too have been buying skincare stuffs that you guys have recommended here.

And now that I tried some products I would like to share my favourite items as well!


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the idea for sure! I also would love a dedicated hauls thread. There's always something that catches my eye and makes me add to my wishlist.


----------



## blinded (Feb 3, 2015)

Sad. My last bright pink box was delivered today. At least it's ending on a positive note with the Benton Value set.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Would like to see a dedicated sales thread so if anyone spots a bargain (Etude House have FREE international shipping over $50 spend at the moment as part of their princess day thing) for example or if a certain online store like Testerkorea has a particular brand at extra discount like the Roseroseshop had the Mizon products with free shipping. I know people post these but can get lost in the chatter so a dedicated thread would mean people could see anything new quickly...what do you all think? Would that be useful?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Would like to see a dedicated sales thread so if anyone spots a bargain (Etude House have FREE international shipping over $50 spend at the moment as part of their princess day thing) for example or if a certain online store like Testerkorea has a particular brand at extra discount like the Roseroseshop had the Mizon products with free shipping. I know people post these but can get lost in the chatter so a dedicated thread would mean people could see anything new quickly...what do you all think? Would that be useful?


I like that.  I miss out on a lot of sales with shops as my inbox gets so full, that I just delete stuff.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

Ohh I would love to see a "help me find x" and "help me find the best deal" thread. I thought about doing that on my blog or social media, but I get overwhelmed with answering messages (answering email is about 110% of my job these days, sadly) so I don't want it to collapse. But I think plenty of people would be willing to keep their eyes open for deals and special products.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok...I've added a sales thread on the K-Beauty forum. If there are loads of other threads added then I'll ask that it be made a sticky thread but should be ok at the moment as there's not that much over there.

So, if you spot a K bargain on the interwebby doodah, can enable others to part with their hard earned cash...*

*i accept no liability when OHs wonder where the money is going or for credit card statements at the end of the month!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah there's issues with tk atm. Some things are showing in stock when not. Had to find a link for a lady on Instagram but sadly she couldn't purchase despite it saying in stock.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 3, 2015)

Received my Secret Key Starting Treatment masks from Memebox today. They were 25.00 with free shipping for 20 masks which is an amazing deal. Was looking at ebay and the cheapest is 11 for 5. Once in awhile I'm pretty thrilled with a purchase.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 3, 2015)

I like all the ideas for new threads. Knowing about K-Beauty sales would be great!

I also think the pamper / spa night sounds fun! Each week a type of product could be featured for people to do. So if sheet masks is on a pamper night, we all put on a sheet mask antd can give our thoughts on the one we used.


----------



## WillowCat (Feb 3, 2015)

Can someone send a link to the new K-beauty forum/thread?


----------



## juless231 (Feb 3, 2015)

Well, Memebox cancelled Soothing Sista for me. I was kinda hoping it wouldn't go through since I hadn't known about the free review thing until after I'd emailed asking to cancel. Boo! Ah well, wasn't meant to be lol! I did order the makeup edition #2 though, so will do attempt the whole review thing for that!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

WillowCat said:


> Can someone send a link to the new K-beauty forum/thread?


here is the forum https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/384-k-beauty/


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought finally the rapunzel box! I will try to get the full refund after writing a review but I wouldn't have bought it counting to get my money back... It will be nice for memebox  to do what it promises for once! Let's see!


----------



## avarier (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm not sure how receptive everybody is to having a k-beauty forum here, but heck with it- I started a thread for current routines because I want to know what everybody is using :blush:


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 3, 2015)

avarier said:


> I'm not sure how receptive everybody is to having a k-beauty forum here, but heck with it- I started a thread for current routines because I want to know what everybody is using :blush:


I added to your thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just got a "welcome back" email from Memebox with a 15% off code. I'm not sure if the code is the same for everyone, but it is "one time" use per the email. I will not be using it because _insert sardonic laughter_. PM me if you want it.


----------



## avarier (Feb 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Just got a "welcome back" email from Memebox with a 15% off code. I'm not sure if the code is the same for everyone, but it is "one time" use per the email. I will not be using it because _insert sardonic laughter_. PM me if you want it.


I got it too. I'm in Canada so I can't use it either and I don't want to give them money. I'll give it away if somebody wants it.

Just realized you have to be logged in, _now_ they get account specific with stuff.

*Coupon valid for 1 time use, till 11:59pm Feb 28, 2015. Coupon valid for USA SHOP and XO MEMEBOX products only (excluding XO MEMEBOX value sets, XO MEMEBOX Hydrogel Mask, XO MEMEBOX International shipping items). User must be logged in to use coupon.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 3, 2015)

Just to let you guys know- Lauren confirmed to me that the review boxes will be refunded in money, not in memepoints! I know some of you were concerned about that!


----------



## tiedyedlifestyle (Feb 3, 2015)

I got an email to one account for 15% off (my ex-VIP account) and 10% off on the other.  Either way, they ain't gettin' used


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 3, 2015)

So finally my review points went through, I now have 6 days to decide what I want to use them on. I was eyeing off some Intl. value sets but it would seem that they have removed the ones I liked so I'm guessing my 43 points will be spent of something I'm only mildly interested in.

I also received what I assume will be my last ambassador review box, step by step skincare. The contents are quite nice and I'll always hold a special place in my heart for Lauren but otherwise Memebox can stick it, stick it really damn hard, where the sun don't shine.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

Zaralis said:


> So finally my review points went through, I now have 6 days to decide what I want to use them on. I was eyeing off some Intl. value sets but it would seem that they have removed the ones I liked so I'm guessing my 43 points will be spent of something I'm only mildly interested in.
> 
> I also received what I assume will be my last ambassador review box, step by step skincare. The contents are quite nice and I'll always hold a special place in my heart for Lauren but otherwise Memebox can stick it, stick it really damn hard, where the sun don't shine.


Step by Step is a great box too.  I am so sad that memebox did this to our international community!

I hope you can find something good in the shop - they should just offer free shipping on everything right now in the international shop.  seriously.  Last hurrah and all.


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I hope you can find something good in the shop - they should just offer free shipping on everything right now in the international shop.  seriously.  Last hurrah and all.


The international shop is almost empty, some categories don't have anything.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2015)

seachange said:


> The international shop is almost empty, some categories don't have anything.


either the shop sold out quickly this past weekend or they are just taking stuff down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have oily skin, so if folks are interested in what sets I have purchased or would purchase, I put it in the spoilers (as not to bore anyone who doesn't have oily skin - haha)



Spoiler



I purchased the Sharashara Skincare Set Season 2 - that should be here tomorrow, but I do think that is a nice value set

I also have the Dewytree value set and that clay mask is really nice.  

the Velieve Best Value Set - I don't have that set, but I had that clay mask and it is a nice gentle clay mask and the facial sheet masks are great (that came in one of the memeboxes)

the amini body care set looks very nice too - if you like bath products - I have liked all of the amini items I received in past memeboxes.

I also like shara shara skincare items, so if you like mask sets, that one looks good

Face masks  - they have a lot in the memeshop (no free shipping), but if you are going over 70.00, use the freeshipping promo.  the dewytree ones are nice and the recipe by nature is also really fun to use.


----------



## seachange (Feb 3, 2015)

biancardi said:


> either the shop sold out quickly this past weekend or they are just taking stuff down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I have oily skin, so if folks are interested in what sets I have purchased or would purchase, I put it in the spoilers (as not to bore anyone who doesn't have oily skin - haha)


they are definitely taking everything out, I wanted to by the apple scrub yesterday and while I was browsing to check what else to add to get free shipping, the scrub has gone, and they had more than 30, I checked just to make sure it won't sell out while I'm browsing. and noticed some other products have disappeared already.

anyway, can't believe they are doing that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 3, 2015)

In the Cleanse Morning and Night box: was your Calmia peeling gel clear with random white spots in it? Someone commented on my blog's info card posting (I didn't get the box) and I'm wondering if people had problems with the product.


----------



## Mimimaro (Feb 3, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> In the Cleanse Morning and Night box: was your Calmia peeling gel clear with random white spots in it? Someone commented on my blog's info card posting (I didn't get the box) and I'm wondering if people had problems with the product.


Gmarket has pictures of the product. Although it's very tiny, though I do think I see small white pieces in the gel. Idk if I'm allowed to link it here or not =/


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Luckybox 14 was up and now sold out (was heading for a train so missed it - hope its a good one for those who did manage to grab it). Can't see anything else they've added so think that's our lot for today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Luckybox 14 was up and now sold out (was heading for a train so missed it - hope its a good one for those who did manage to grab it). Can't see anything else they've added so think that's our lot for today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It didn't actually go for sale yet apparently .My concern is I bought the bundle under the terms in the description .

I did not buy the bundle for the new LB14 description of it being a 3 choice clear out mystery box garbage sale box .

I'm now annoyed waking up to read this new description .


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Just got this email that made me wonder if meme points are going for all

For International Customers

View this email in your browser

Hello Memebox Affiliate,

Due to recent changes in the international shipping and migration to Rakuten, we have created a new plan for final payouts. Please read this entire notice thoroughly!!

Many of you have been requesting to exchange your commission for points so you can put in some final purchases. Therefore, we have decided to cancel all withdrawal requests made prior to this notice.

Starting now, ALL withdrawal requests over $1.00 will be rounded to the nearest dollar and processed as meme points (the minimum value has been changed from $10 to $1).

Withdrawal requests will be processed at the end of each business day until Feb. 18.

FOR INTERNATIONAL CUSTOMERS:

We encourage you to spend your points by Feb. 10. If you can have remaining points after Feb. 10 and would like to convert the points to cash, please head over to THIS FORM and request a PayPal payout BY FEB. 20. You must have at least two meme points remaining in order to receive the payout.

** The form will close on February 20th, 2015 at 11:59pm PST. Your points will be converted to PayPal cash between Feb. 21 to Feb. 28.

We will send a little extra ($.30 + 2.9%) to cover some of the PayPal fees, but keep in mind that PayPal charges by percentage, so we may not be able to match your exact withdrawal. There will be a minor discrepancy.

FOR USA CUSTOMERS:

We encourage you to spend your points as well. If you choose not to spend your points and would prefer a payout instead, please head over to THIS FORM and request a PayPal payout BY FEB. 20. You must have at least two meme points remaining in order to receive the payout.

** The form will close on February 20th, 2015 at 11:59pm PST. Your points will be converted to PayPal cash between Feb. 21 to Feb. 28.

We will send a little extra ($0.30 + 2.9%) to cover some of the PayPal fees, but keep in mind that PayPal charges by percentage, so we may not be able to match your exact withdrawal. There will be a minor discrepancy.

You DO NOT have to sign up for a Rakuten account to get the rest of your commission.

--

To help keep this process as smooth as possible, please DO NOT submit your PayPal request more than once!

We understand that this is a rough and inconvenient process, but this is the best way of ensuring that we can get the correct amount of commission to everyone and avoid potential mistakes. Thank you for your understanding

Even if it does say affiliates it does make me wonder as they tell Americans to use their points too


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2015)

I read that and wondered Lauren did send me an email last week saying they were going to be doing a new set up with people who didn't want to sign up to rakuten those who share and review on social media so maybe they want it all to start afresh . Last march we all had to use our points up before shipping stopped but that was only international people

This was the reply to a question about rakuten before the uk rakuten page kicked in and made it easier . But the end bit makes it seem they are moving away from points and such . Also yes the affiliate program was not legal but you still played with people for a year

The Rakuten network is our step towards establishing ourselves as a growing, professional company. The affiliate program is a mistake that we've really needed to correct. Rakuten is generally used for larger, professional business affiliates. However, we do appreciate our smaller bloggers and are accepting them as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The problem is that with a company like Rakuten, the professional and serious way of conducting an affiliate network is not what our original affiliates are used to. We will be creating a program more suitable for your group, which will be more of referral program than an affiliate program. That will coming in the future, so keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Tbh more and more I am wondering more and more if this Mickey Mouse company is really run by goofy.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 4, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Tbh more and more I am wondering more and more if this Mickey Mouse company is really run by goofy.


Yes I know and the other day I got 4 review emails to do no points so not bothering and just now 3 review emails to do free market research from them. I can't believe they think customers are gong to do them in the way they have treated their customers the past week.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah I got one of those


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

I've had about 6 of them and I've hit delete each time. They've had enough from me over the last few months, they ain't taking my time as well. They want market research then they can pay for it.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Just read the description for Luckybox 14 and really does sound like another warehouse clear out box. Think we can safely assume that's all we'd be getting now even if they do release "new" boxes later this week.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Lb 14 does sound like a clear the warehouse bag


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 4, 2015)

Could be really good.... Or really bad.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Could be Apple scrub and bounce cheese cream or hope girl and cheap room


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

To whoever wanted to know... To me Dr MJ is very beige on the skin with orange undertones.

I am Mrs tomato face and it is not flattering in my whiter than white skin


----------



## blinded (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm so confused by that email. I don't want my commission in points, I want paypal. I've come to terms with the end of memebox and I've cut my ties. Nothing else is being spent there. So, do I do nothing or do I have to request my payout in points and then wait until the 10th to fill the form out to convert it to cash? 

I'm going to email them to ask, hopefully I'll actually get an answer.


----------



## catyz (Feb 4, 2015)

Question, can someone tell me the expiration date for the memebox eye liners? Thanks!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Just received my "mystery box" - seriously!? What a lot of utter crap. A waterless shampoo (that I'll never use), BB cream (shara shara - who else), underarm white peeling perfume packs that I won't use as I've sensitive skin and finally, the goat milk soap bar that I think everyone has been sent and stinks...only had the box open for 3 or 4 minutes and I've a raging headache from the smell so that'll be headed for the bin. Total waste of money.

Only redeeming thing - the pouch box arrived at the same time and has the pisteo which I like.

While part of me is sad memebox is stopping the international sales, another part of me will not miss the rubbish they shove in some of the boxes. Can you tell I'm not happy with the mystery box lol!! Even if they'd have put a hand cream, a lipcrayon, some cream of some sort and something else I'd have been happy but this?!! Nope, not amused.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah I saw on Instagram... That was crap


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Isn't it just!

I mean, there is NOTHING in the box I'd have bought myself so that $19 plus shipping straight in the bin. I can't even be bothered trying to sell the stuff. The shampoo "may" be ok for daughter who hates getting her hair washed and the BB cream "could" be ok but the other two...gah!? Even if there had have been one really great item I'd have been happy but 4 duds!? Yuck...just....yuck!


----------



## jmen (Feb 4, 2015)

In November I ordere lucky box bundle 12-14. I received the first box and have been waiting for a shipping update for the next which was Supposed to have been shipped January 24. This am I fired off an inquiry and being the pessimist that I am, fear if the other 2 boxes ever show up they will contain used toilet paper.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

@@jmen much as I'd love to say, no...that's not the case, will never happen, with memebox at the moment - ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE!!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Lol even with the money back thing the anniversary box won't shift


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 4, 2015)

blinded said:


> I'm so confused by that email. I don't want my commission in points, I want paypal. I've come to terms with the end of memebox and I've cut my ties. Nothing else is being spent there. So, do I do nothing or do I have to request my payout in points and then wait until the 10th to fill the form out to convert it to cash?
> 
> I'm going to email them to ask, hopefully I'll actually get an answer.


I was ridiculously confused as well. I sent them an e-mail that was basically like, "WUT....HOW DO I GET MONEY I DON'T WANT POINTS" lol

The last thing I want is points right now.


----------



## blinded (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I was ridiculously confused as well. I sent them an e-mail that was basically like, "WUT....HOW DO I GET MONEY I DON'T WANT POINTS" lol
> 
> The last thing I want is points right now.


I sent one too. It seems silly to request the commission in points, just to then request the points be converted to cash. I'm not buying anything else from them. They broke up with me, it's time to do the exchange of personal belongings.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Well unless they release something absolutely fabulous between now and the 10th Feb (that's unboxed as not taking any more risks with "mystery" type boxes!), put my last order in - the shara shara season 2 value set as was pricing out some of the items and they are cheaper. Wanted to try the apple ampoule thingy so thought, why not as also get a few extra bits and bobs. Also wanted to end the relationship on a more positive note - though the valentine bundle will likely be the last to arrive. Still, didnt want that ultra crap mystery box to be the thing I remember most from memebox..

Trying to be positive...


----------



## jmen (Feb 4, 2015)

Dunno why but I have left things in the cart for days. Could be coz if they decide to do the final up yours I sure do not want to lose any more money. This lucky box no show is a pisser especially since they put up one last night or whenever and it is sold out. Condolences to anyone who bought it coz it is like playing Russian roulette and chances are if the gun doesn't fire you will may receive a heap o'cow pies.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 4, 2015)

I am really hoping they put the stuff from the international shop in Luckybox 14, rather than their mystery box stock. I guess that makes no sense though since the stock is one and the same. I would just rather get something nice as my last Memebox, and go out with a neutral view of the company. It would be such a kick in the face to get garbage and cpm2 leftovers as a parting gift (that I'm paying for).


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Naught naughty Memebox!!! Just looking more closely at the pouch box and there are items that clearly state NOT FOR RESALE or FREE sample. Yes its samples but memebox should not be charging $12 for these items but include them as "extras" in boxes with full sized products...like that steaming pile of horse manure that is the mystery box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 4, 2015)

My Thanksgiving Day for me restock is taking a U.S. tour. It left NJ 2 days ago and arrived in CA today. That's a long way back to NC. Guess I won't see that box for a while.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> I am really hoping they put the stuff from the international shop in Luckybox 14, rather than their mystery box stock. I guess that makes no sense though since the stock is one and the same. I would just rather get something nice as my last Memebox, and go out with a neutral view of the company. It would be such a kick in the face to get garbage and cpm2 leftovers as a parting gift (that I'm paying for).


Ohhhh that would totally make sense, actually! And that would explain why there are three versions--they don't have enough of everything to make one run. Hmm it really is roulette... Some of that stuff was nice, but do I trust Memebox? hmm


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm so mad at Memebox, not just for the usual reasons, but because I wanted that nice foufy Meme blush brush, but now I don't want to buy anything from them due to my Memerage. I think about that brush each morning when I put on my makeup and I shake my fist at the Meme people, getting in the way of my brush love. urgh


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 4, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I was ridiculously confused as well. I sent them an e-mail that was basically like, "WUT....HOW DO I GET MONEY I DON'T WANT POINTS" lol
> 
> The last thing I want is points right now.


I want my money too! This is very unfair. How dare they changing rules so often? So what should I do? Wait or do request? I have no idea and it annoys me.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

USA doesn't need to do anything to get their cash. Only if you want your money turned to points or your current points converted to cash.

International do have to fill out a form either way. @@Malaperelka Fill out the form to get your money. It's not unfair. The change is a good one because it allows International customers and affiliates to get points if they want them before the 13th. Don't worry, you'll get your money.

I'm mad that they put up #14 and don't even have any to sell. Why even bother?!


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 4, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Naught naughty Memebox!!! Just looking more closely at the pouch box and there are items that clearly state NOT FOR RESALE or FREE sample. Yes its samples but memebox should not be charging $12 for these items but include them as "extras" in boxes with full sized products...like that steaming pile of horse manure that is the mystery box.


A lot of boxes do it, they include free samples... and then they claim that you pay for the service not the products...


----------



## blinded (Feb 4, 2015)

For those who want paypal instead of points, you still have to request your payout in points. Then you fill out the form asking to convert all your points to cash. I'm just going to wait for my last commission to be completed and then I'll request. I have to wait for the money anyways, so might as well just do it all at once. Hopefully the commission is processed the same day the boxes ship (or earlier). I don't want to risk cutting it too close to the 20th to get my paypal.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

@AlexZ the only reason in not really annoyed about it is they included the Pisteo serum stuff (5 bottles) and I really like that so made it worthwhile as a box...the mystery box on the other hand I am angry about. They basically dumped what they couldn't sell as a full box so I'm worried about the valentine boxes and seeds boxes as have a feeling those will also contain leftovers from what's left in the warehouse. I sincerely hope I'm wrong and that they will be awesome but memebox seems to be one disappointment after another at the moment and would not put it past them!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

I am having a week from hell and tbh I am stress buying and by not releasing any boxes my money is going elsewhere... They really are loSing out.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I am having a week from hell and tbh I am stress buying and by not releasing any boxes my money is going elsewhere... They really are loSing out.


Probably wont help but sending cyber hugs.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 4, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Probably wont help but sending cyber hugs.


Ty life can suck at times. Not sure where to place myself atm.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 4, 2015)

They cancelled my V. Day order - that was quicker than I expected!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 4, 2015)

They might put items like the ones they have for the Chocolate and Roses (US Set) in the Candy for me box. I think that would be nice for everyone who bought the valentines boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2015)

regarding review points - I asked Lauren about the points
 



> Hi Lauren
> does that mean the point system is going away? Points for reviews too?
> thanks



this is her response to me...  I haven't gotten a follow up email yet..



> *Lauren* (Memebox.com)
> Feb 4, 12:17
> 
> No, it doesn't. I will have an email out today regarding review points. Thanks for waiting!
> ...


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

I remember she said something about how review points have nothing to do with the affiliate program because someone had asked earlier about it but I'll be happy to hear what the email says beyond that.


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 4, 2015)

There's a new Valentine's day box...not that exciting to me tho..


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 4, 2015)

dreamangel said:


> There's a new Valentine's day box...not that exciting to me tho..


And it's US only... /sigh


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL Karl Loo is in the facebook Addicts group. I spotted him creeping on my dusty af LinkedIn profile and mentioned his name in a comment and he was taggable. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

What?!  How'd he get in there???


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> What?!  How'd he get in there???


Approved SEVEN. MONTHS. AGO.

He's been there longer than a lot of people! ahahahah


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 5, 2015)

Well then.  Maybe he's in here, too... Bahahaha!!  At least he knows what we think of him.........


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Well then.  Maybe he's in here, too... Bahahaha!!  At least he knows what we think of him.........


Ahh, but humans have such a magnificent way of deflecting, minimizing, and justifying. It's kind of like when people see bad ratings of their work on the internet or something and they blame the review site, people reviewing, etc. It's possible that to Karl Loo and his colleagues we're just a cheap gang that can't be trusted to be objective about things. I mean, that's why one would lurk rather than engage in dialogue to work through things, right? ahahaha


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 5, 2015)

So given the us valentine box is unboxed, what's the odds that the international ones are leftovers now I wonder!?


----------



## avarier (Feb 5, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> LOL Karl Loo is in the facebook Addicts group. I spotted him creeping on my dusty af LinkedIn profile and mentioned his name in a comment and he was taggable. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


could also be just some random person trolling, waiting for somebody to notice.


----------



## avarier (Feb 5, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> So given the us valentine box is unboxed, what's the odds that the international ones are leftovers now I wonder!?


since they gave international customers the finger... well, odds aren't fantastic.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 5, 2015)

avarier said:


> could also be just some random person trolling, waiting for somebody to notice.


I found out he was in the group because I posted a proofshot of him having looked at my realjob LinkedIn account 2 minutes before--I realized I could tag him, which means he's part of the group. The reason I was on LinkedIn for the first time in about a year was because someone in the group linked to a Memebox employee named Arnold (same name as the person who wrote the 5 star review of the U.S. vday box the moment it launched). My LinkedIn isn't anywhere near the top of my search results. Karl creepin' on LinkedIn and on fb. It must take a lot of work to do market research and then do just about nothing that people actually want.


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 5, 2015)

I reckon I'll have my points converted to cash, there just isn't anything I want on the site any more..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2015)

Zaralis said:


> I reckon I'll have my points converted to cash, there just isn't anything I want on the site any more..


I've filled on the form for my points to go to paypal as also all my affiliate money forgot it's been there for a year . 
I will not be buying another box unless it's naked .

Why

*well being dumped after year

* The state of my mystery box

*The fact I was expecting LB14 as a luckybox as and when I bought the bundle . Now the single box has a description of 3 choice of box and will be factory clear out this is not what I signed up for . And payed for

*i counted up my spread sheet and know how many boxes I actually bought


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 5, 2015)

*@ Karl Loo is a TOOL. Your posts just proved it more. *

In good news, I think the new USA Valentine's Day Memebox looks really nice. I'm so glad to SEE the contents. I ordered it faster than lightning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and  there are some Detox and Renew boxes available for those with the types of skin that need detoxing. I think it would all be too harsh for my sensitive, prone to dryness skin, but I was happy to see a popular box restock for most of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 5, 2015)

I think my entire Soothing Sista Memebox is going on eBay. I thought I would love it, but on first look, I don't. Maybe it will grow on me in the next few days, IDK...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> LOL Karl Loo is in the facebook Addicts group. I spotted him creeping on my dusty af LinkedIn profile and mentioned his name in a comment and he was taggable. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


ughhh...I left there because of link spamming and now I am really glad of that!!

haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 5, 2015)

I have to admit I do very little on my facebook other than rl life stuff so don't tend to join groups and now I am glad.

I don't like the idea of him here but know he probably is and if he is I have little doubt he knows what we think of his decision, cs and some of his instagram posts lol


----------



## Jane George (Feb 5, 2015)

It's surprising how many alternatives to memebox there are tbh....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 5, 2015)

Jane George said:


> It's surprising how many alternatives to memebox there are tbh....


there are loads I've had 4 new companies approach me, one is in australia and due to memebox going they have sorted out doing a deluxe box of 6 products as a buy as you want box not a subscription like they are organising for australia, i think it will become a nice little box, and it ships world wide ,to many countries ,uk and europe being the main,really looking forward to getting that box once it goes live, and 2 others are all looking at uk and europe as well, with he plan of it being as and when and a monthly only box with the odd special along the way, so I'm happy,

i think things have moved on and it will be interesting to see the types of companies and boxes that pop up.

im not missing them ,and the nail in the coffin was the changed lucky box 14 as that is not what i signed upto when i bought the bundle,months back, and I've just found my last golden ticket , gods sake,


----------



## Jane George (Feb 5, 2015)

Been researching since Saturday to distract from rl life and been having blogpost issues but know there are so many alternatives now


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 5, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I have to admit I do very little on my facebook other than rl life stuff so don't tend to join groups and now I am glad.
> 
> I don't like the idea of him here but know he probably is and if he is I have little doubt he knows what we think of his decision, cs and some of his instagram posts lol


Instabooty was provided by the founder, not Karl Loo. haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 5, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Instabooty was provided by the founder, not Karl Loo. haha


Sorry in memebox blank atm. That pic is forever indelibly inked on my psyche.Add to that the fact that loo is an unfortunate last name and I am drawing a blank.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 5, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Sorry in memebox blank atm. That pic is forever indelibly inked on my psyche.
> 
> Add to that the fact that loo is an unfortunate last name and I am drawing a blank.


Ha ha ha! I lived in England for 4 years and when I hear the word "loo" I always think of the toilet.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> *there are loads I've had 4 new companies approach me, one is in australia and due to memebox going they have sorted out doing a deluxe box of 6 products as a buy as you want box not a subscription like they are organising for australia, i think it will become a nice little box, and it ships world wide ,to many countries ,uk and europe being the main,really looking forward to getting that box once it goes live, and 2 others are all looking at uk and europe as well, with he plan of it being as and when and a monthly only box with the odd special along the way, so I'm happy,*
> 
> i think things have moved on and it will be interesting to see the types of companies and boxes that pop up.
> 
> im not missing them ,and the nail in the coffin was the changed lucky box 14 as that is not what i signed upto when i bought the bundle,months back, and I've just found my last golden ticket , gods sake,


oh, can you post those in the k-beauty forum? If they decide to ship to the US, I would be interested in looking at them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 5, 2015)

I hope it's OK to post about newer Memeboxes. I finally got the Fun Ingredients Memebox and OMG, there are 3 excellent and one just fun products in here. I'm SO glad I ordered this- was on the fence for days about it and have been apprehensive about it arriving.

The TonyMoly banana hand cream is fun- I'm going over to BNK for more today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HIghly recommend these face products for anyone with dry or sensitive skin without a lot of breakouts:

1) SkinAz Mozzarella Cheese Cream ( Like it better than Emprani)!!

2) Original Raw Honey Finger Essence- It's a huge bottle of honey- infused essence, but is very light weight. It feels like liquid silk on my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I guess the" finger" is in there because it's one of the few K- skin care products applied with the fingers from a nice large pump bottle? 

Also LOVE the multi- purpose Banana and Moringa Awesome Cream Balm-- probably not for face but for dry heels, knees, and the like.

I wanted the Holika Holika White Wine Sleeping Pack, so I got the Red one, of course. The Red Wine one is just not more moisturizing than the white, although they promote it as such. 

I also got the January Box. It's nice, and I'll eventually get around to using some of the products. I wasn't thrilled with the TWO photos on the Info Card regarding the 2 products which are tiny foil packets, while the full sized products are photographed. Seems like false advertising to me. Oh, well. No one ever died from foil packets, but I hate them.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 5, 2015)

Got my AND J value set today. When I opened the outer carton there was a brown box inside that said "Finco" and I thought they sent me the wrong value set as I thought there was another value set by that name. I'm glad it is what I ordered. Very nice boxes for the products. They are gold with a snake skin look and texture on the edges.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2015)

I received my shara shara box and I can say, the expiration dates are in the future - 2016 and 2017 - and it is a nice little set.    That is the one with the apple martini ampoule, which does smell like apples.  So, for those looking to use up their memepoints, that is one that is nice.  It has a rich cream in it, a lotion, the ampoule, the snail mask and a facial mist.

Also, if you are in the USA shop, I got the waterest tone up kit - and that stuff is amazing.  The essence is not oily, it absorbs quickly and I think this is a good essence for oily skin.   I am becoming a goodal fan.  Seriously, these products are great.  I know that there is a club clio website, but not sure if they ship internationally.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 5, 2015)

I got my Soothing Sista box today, love it! I got the Raspberry Vivito, it's the one I wanted so thrilled with not getting red or orangey shades!


----------



## ilunia (Feb 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh, can you post those in the k-beauty forum? If they decide to ship to the US, I would be interested in looking at them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes please, can you told us your finds? I live in europe and I´m wondering really hoy to manage my meme-adiction


----------



## ilunia (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you read the Jobs offers that memebox put in likedin? they´re hiring a Brand manager and a creative director or something like this

They explain want to launch new and own cosmetics products, and want people who manage whit bloggers and influencers to colaborate


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 6, 2015)

ilunia said:


> Do you read the Jobs offers that memebox put in likedin? they´re hiring a Brand manager and a creative director or something like this
> 
> They explain want to launch new and own cosmetics products, and want people who manage whit bloggers and influencers to colaborate


After dumping their international bloggers...they are having a Larf!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

I really think most Korean beauty experts wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. They have a strong risk of damaging the reputation of a blogger as tbh they are shady


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2015)

It amazes me how quickly  they just went downhill....and for what?  They were doing so well, despite the bumps in the road.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 6, 2015)

It's sad as their boxes (on the whole) were good. Yes there were a few howlers (I'll NEVER forgive them for the "Mystery crap") but most boxes had at least one or two products that were good or fun. They have an [email protected] running the company though who seems hellbent on running it into the ground with dodgy competitions and promotions etc. its only a matter of time before they come under the radar with the US authorities and get whacked with a lawsuit or fines. Not like they haven't been warned either so they deserve all they get in that respect.

Had two boxes delivered so told my postie their wouldn't be many more to come..think he was a bit relieved lol!!


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 6, 2015)

I am really disappointed by meme's decision but I can see why international shipping poses a lot of risks for a big company - they routinely flout customs laws by misdeclaring value (I know TK etc also do this but I don't think they have the same size customer base) and the bigger you get, the more attention you get. Then all the issues with damaged/missing/delayed shipments, and the fact that it is quite expensive to ship from Korea (much more than $6.99 for say 1.6kg) - I think the margin on the international stuff is quite low, and the customs issues present risks, and it just isn't attractive enough considering these factors.

Of course this does beg the question why you would bother selling boxes with minimal margins to attract a large international customer base, then unceremoniously dump them - and why you would routinely run dodgy/illegal competitions and break trademark law. Meme makes some terrible business decisions at times, perhaps because they grew too fast and didn't know how successful international would be when they thought of positioning it along those lines. Really they should be hiring a commercial lawyer as well as all these brand/guru people.

Intrigued by 'lucky' clearout box 14, which will be my last box, I will be amused by the surprise factor at least! I have a Smaug-sized hoard of K-beauty now so looking forward to just working through it and reviewing as I go.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol I never realised you could get points for value sets and individual items... Gonna have to put in more reviews for points


----------



## rubymoon (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel a bit sad parting with Memebox as well. Although they have bad CS and intentionally bad boxes sometimes, I have had fun with some good boxes and they have shown generosity sometimes too.

I was a K-Beauty virgin before Memebox, and now I'm a convert! (ok, addict) My routine before Memebox consists of 1 cleanser, 1 sunblock, and occasionally putting on night cream when I'm not tired. But now, I have 10+ steps each morning and night, and I even have multiple choice of products for each step.

I really like how Koreans view their skincare activites as fun and exciting, as opposed to a chore. And their packaging designs are just enjoyable.

Ultimately, no one knows the future of Memebox with their Loo's management, but I'm sure other Korean buying sites will enjoy increase in sales because of Memebox.


----------



## maskgenie (Feb 6, 2015)

i quite liked the ANDJ set actually....i saw gold particles inside the ampoule!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maskgenie (Feb 6, 2015)

@@biancardi I'M BACK!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2015)

hi genie!!  good to see you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I hope you are feeling better


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried any of the Guaam Method products yet?

That value set is calling out to me for some reason.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 6, 2015)

Is the memebox website acting wonky for anyone else?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Is the memebox website acting wonky for anyone else?


Seems fine...nothing been added for days. No new boxes. Memebox ignoring international customers..yep, nothing changed.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 6, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Seems fine...nothing been added for days. No new boxes. Memebox ignoring international customers..yep, nothing changed.


I have to admit that it pissed me off when I saw the new box released was only for the USA.

Seriously.  They need to have some respect for all their wonderful, loyal International customers who have put up with their crap for the last year.  Either don't release any boxes until the 13th or make them available to everyone. Ugh.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I have to admit that it pissed me off when I saw the new box released was only for the USA.
> 
> Seriously.  They need to have some respect for all their wonderful, loyal International customers who have put up with their crap for the last year.  Either don't release any boxes until the 13th or make them available to everyone. Ugh.


@@Saffyra, I agree.  I felt that they should have done some great boxes for the last few days in the global shop.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 6, 2015)

Totally agree. They have 3 days to release new boxes for international...probably less than that as they want them all shipped by the 13th or so. Given that timescale, I can't see then releasing anything this weekend. Its already almost midday in San Fran and its Friday so today is probably the last day they CAN release something...and not hopeful.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol I've stopped paying much attention. I have asked for my points and then will cash out.

Been doing blog today instead of thinking about memebox and been sorting entry for beauteque comp


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

I am wondering if they will do a final fire sale of the cpm2 boxes


----------



## blinded (Feb 6, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I am wondering if they will do a final fire sale of the cpm2 boxes


Maybe all the international customers will get one as a going away present?


----------



## starry101 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm disappointed, I'm still waiting on my conversion to points, and now everything worth getting is sold out. Thanks a lot Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2015)

I wish they would have handled the international shipping better.  I don't understand why they could not have stayed open for another month or so to get these things squared away before cutting people off.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

@@biancardi because that is the rational thing to do and if memebox is rational I am a chicken.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 6, 2015)

My January global box arrived with a broken glass bottle, the whole box soaking wet. Total wipeout. I picked this up after finding out that the art museum where I'm holding a reception next month now has a multi-story poster of NSFW Claudia Schiffer (link) exactly where we're going to be serving 1200 people champagne and dinner. I need to tell my boss that the theme of our reception is going to be OMG BEWBS! Do I want to try to get Meme CS to give me a few points right now? LOL no, I've got a boob situation to deal with. sob


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 6, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> My January global box arrived with a broken glass bottle, the whole box soaking wet. Total wipeout. I picked this up after finding out that the art museum where I'm holding a reception next month now has a multi-story poster of NSFW Claudia Schiffer (link) exactly where we're going to be serving 1200 people champagne and dinner. I need to tell my boss that the theme of our reception is going to be OMG BEWBS! Do I want to try to get Meme CS to give me a few points right now? LOL no, I've got a boob situation to deal with. sob


Sorry, had to laugh!! Brightened up my evening. All the blokes will have their eyes glued to the window and all the women will look like they are chewing a wasp!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry had to laugh at the booby dinner. Lol the women would be secret looking while chewing a wasp.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> My January global box arrived with a broken glass bottle, the whole box soaking wet. Total wipeout. I picked this up after finding out that the art museum where I'm holding a reception next month now has a multi-story poster of NSFW Claudia Schiffer (link) exactly where we're going to be serving 1200 people champagne and dinner. I need to tell my boss that the theme of our reception is going to be OMG BEWBS! Do I want to try to get Meme CS to give me a few points right now? LOL no, I've got a boob situation to deal with. sob


haha - but seriously, I miss visiting NYC. I need to visit my cousin soon - it has been a couple of years. Just seeing the museum just makes me miss all of the fun and funky exhibits (and great food) there.

plus, I would stop by a club clio store - haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Isn't this in Berlin?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 6, 2015)

@@Alidolly @@Jane George I laughed hysterically when I found out. It's just so ridiculous! ahahahah I was typing up the email to my boss and I had to insert a line about this not being a jokey message to deal with the stress, but an actual thing. That. Is. Happening. BEWBS! The great thing is that the dudes who were going to leer at female scholars all night are going to reveal themselves to be pervs pretty obviously due to their need for a neck brace on the flight home while the women are going to get a night off from being ogled themselves. @@biancardi hahahaa The museum is in Berlin--I'm not sure that a US state-funded museum would go for BEWBS! in the lobby. LOL But YES Club Clio in NYC is a great place to visit. I actually have more reward points there than at Sephora, how even.

I put in for the points anyway. I'm hoping they just give me three or four or whatever and I can feel like something went right today. sigh back to boobs


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry but it makes my think of an American teen getting stuck in the sculpture in Germany in Tuebingen that was in the news a while back...

It could be so much worse lol... Don't book next reception there!!!!!

Seriously though, who was supposed to research the museum?


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 6, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Seriously though, who was supposed to research the museum?


haahhaah it's the Gemäldegalerie--we couldn't turn that down! I think people just forgot about the other dozen museums in the complex and the fact that, despite repeated attempts to ignore them, the last 450 years actually did happen. I'm hoping that people who are pretty used to seeing naked Renaissance art will just laugh it off. And we won't end up needing to distribute neck braces. hahahaha

I could really go for some stress shopping, but my Meme FOMO is so deeply in remission that I can see myself not ordering another box til I finally return home in April. Maybe Memedetox is necessary.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 6, 2015)

Or grab some European beauty products or real cadburys... Seriously mystified by Hershey's ruling lol.

I must have missed those last 450 years..... Sending messages by horse and carriage here.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 6, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> haahhaah it's the Gemäldegalerie--we couldn't turn that down! I think people just forgot about the other dozen museums in the complex and the fact that, despite repeated attempts to ignore them, the last 450 years actually did happen. I'm hoping that people who are pretty used to seeing naked Renaissance art will just laugh it off. And we won't end up needing to distribute neck braces. hahahaha
> 
> I could really go for some stress shopping, but my Meme FOMO is so deeply in remission that I can see myself not ordering another box til I finally return home in April. Maybe Memedetox is necessary.


At least they're good looking boobs... I mean, lets be honest.  There's worse boobs that could be displayed.


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 6, 2015)

I received my foot therapy box today. What a great box!


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 6, 2015)

dreamangel said:


> I received my foot therapy box today. What a great box!


That is still one of my absolute favorites. i've used and enjoyed everything in that box. It's perfectly curated, which is a huge plus for me!


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 6, 2015)

You could use a projector and superimpose 'the birth of venus' over her body...


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 6, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> That is still one of my absolute favorites. i've used and enjoyed everything in that box. It's perfectly curated, which is a huge plus for me!


I'm so happy I got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

So, looks like they won't be releasing any new international boxes before the final cut off date. Was holding off just in case they did something awesome but yet again, it looks like more disappointment from memebox as they've only released a couple of sets for US customers and are ignoring everyone else.

Way to go memebox...how to destroy a successful international business within a month. The MD isn't related to the Ratners jewellers MD is he?! Seems to have the same business ethics.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 7, 2015)

They said something that there would be an international pre-release for the soothingsista palette, but it's already the weekend, so I don't think we will really see it. Also, saw a pic of it on instagram and it looked pretty dull, another neutral palette, I like pony #1 better.  There's one thing I was thinking of buying but was holding off to see if they really do release another box, but I doubt it now.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 7, 2015)

starry101 said:


> They said something that there would be an international pre-release for the soothingsista palette, but it's already the weekend, so I don't think we will really see it. Also, saw a pic of it on instagram and it looked pretty dull, another neutral palette, I like pony #1 better.  There's one thing I was thinking of buying but was holding off to see if they really do release another box, but I doubt it now.


Could they still release it on Monday? The cut off for international purchases is Tuesday, correct?


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Possibly but tbh it is just another neutral palette in my eyes.

I bought a couple of the étude house chocolate eyeshadows instead


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Possibly but tbh it is just another neutral palette in my eyes.
> 
> I bought a couple of the étude house chocolate eyeshadows instead


Yeah, those ones actually look nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Yeah, those ones actually look nice  /emoticons/smi[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Should come this week


----------



## starry101 (Feb 7, 2015)

It's on the website now... figures it comes up an hour after I make my post lol.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Cool, they gave me ten extra points they owed me over brush debacle... Guess cheekiness works lol.

$23.99 is too steep for that palette imo.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 7, 2015)

I think it's pretty bland. For the price, I would rather have one of the pony palettes.


----------



## Fae (Feb 7, 2015)

The palette looks pretty boring tbh! I like my pony palettes much better! ^^


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Can't find it on the site - not that I'm remotely interested tbh. I keep checking to see if they've added a few more items or new boxes and its just so depressing when its the same old stuff. They'd also be better breaking up the bundles and selling the boxes individually at this stage to get rid of them as they would probably sell with the $6.99 shipping but less so with the $18.99 for two boxes.

@janegeorge glad you got your points...though nothing really worth buying now. The shara shara set with the apple ampoule looks ok (I've ordered that as the last hurrah from them). Also just seen what's in My Little Box this month and its ok...nothing special though. Think I'm suffering from subscription box fatigue lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok...its just loads and look meh!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

if there is one thing I am more addicted to than skincare, it is eyeshadows. and eyeshadow palettes... that are neutral. I really like the original Pony palette and I got this one - my eBates.com check was deposited in my paypal, so that is free $$ otherwise I would have passed on it. 17.00 is steep for 4 colors. Should have been $12.00

@@Alidolly I received that shara shara kit earlier this week ~ it is a nice kit.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

For me the added postage for int pushes me over the edge


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Jane George are the etude house ones these? putting in spoiler tag. These look nice! I might have to get some - haha



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, sold out at TK though... But in stock at higher price on bnk.

I hope I can cash out to hubby's account as I don't have a paypal on my email addy.

I got two bottom eyeshadows

@@Alidolly throw me a link to my little box spoilers


----------



## theori3 (Feb 7, 2015)

I actually like the look of the SoothingSista quad better than either of the Pony palettes... I'm not planning on buying right now, but I may pick it up at a later date if it sticks around!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Jane George you should be able to (on the paypal account). Your email account at memebox can be different from what you enter for paypal

I got the salted caramel and the cherry truffle at BNK - I may have to get the chocolate fudge too - haha - I told ya I love my neutral eye palettes!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I didn't get cherry truffle but if it is still there when I cash out or my points at BNK come through I might buy it.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Jane George said:


> @@Alidolly throw me a link to my little box spoilers


Have pm'd you

Ordered the salted caramel eye palette from BNK along with a few other bits an bobs so will see how quickly they dispatch / arrive. I don't mind waiting a month for something I would like and not like I don't have enough products at the moment to keep me going lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Well ordered my toner on 30th and arrived yesterday lol. So pretty fast.

Atm best UK box for me is pink parcel. Birchbox sucked and the little box spoilers suck.

Seem to have gone Japanese on my likes though now as got a few kawaii boxes and a couple of food boxes.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

@JaneGeorge - That's not bad...

I've just signed up to Pink Parcel as I know I'll use some of the products for definite lol!

I cancelled You beauty box this month as it looked boring...even for £6.95...only the chocolates interested me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quite like the look of some of the products on the Love Lula site but wouldn't buy the box, just the products.

I've been looking at the Wishtrend boxes but nothing jumps out at me ATM but they look ok and seem to be slightly more upmarket (that's my impression anyway with the brands...or am I completely wrong!?).

But need to make a dent on the stuff I have already I think.


----------



## Fae (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh, those etude house chocolate eye shadows are so adorable! I got cherry truffle and salted caramel! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol we are bad girls


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

yep, you enabled me bright &amp; early here!! haha I hadn't even had my first cup of coffee when I went on an eyeshadow purchasing spree.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol. Think I might get a alpacasso when I get payout


----------



## sam356 (Feb 7, 2015)

Those 3 etude house eye shadows even smell like chocolate! I got Salted Caramel. The Cherry shadow sold out before I could check out on TK.

I'm still waiting for some of my review points. I think I'll just take cash at this point. There's barely anything interesting to buy on the meme site. The Shara Shara set does look good though.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I blame reddit board for enabling me.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 7, 2015)

And then you enabled all of us haha. I don't usually get excited by makeup, but these shadows look really good, especially the packaging.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I need to share the chocolate love


----------



## Fae (Feb 7, 2015)

The shadows are all sold out at tk atm! Glad that I managed to buy 2 of them! I love chocolate scented stuff! ^^


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Bnk have them but without the tk discount


----------



## starry101 (Feb 7, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how many bought the Soothing Sista box because it was Soothing Sista and who bought it because they liked the products?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 7, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many bought the Soothing Sista box because it was Soothing Sista and who bought it because they liked the products?


I bought t for the products as I did not know who she was. I bought it in the value set with cutie pie and the Samantha box when it first came out.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I wanted the birds nest sleeping pack and the egg for my collection


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many bought the Soothing Sista box because it was Soothing Sista and who bought it because they liked the products?


I didn't know who she was until I purchased the box. I happen to be a fan of hers now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I purchased the box because I liked the products that were in there, especially interested in the sleeping pack


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I only knew dani prior to collab and still watch her. The rest I haven't followed since and didn't know before


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Considering this Makeup Stater Kit that was just released because a lot of the products are things that I would be interested in trying especially the CC cushion and the makeup remover tissues. The cost is $40. Any thoughts on this box? Worth it? I don't have any Memebox boxes with makeup. All the ones I've ordered were skin care related so I'm interested in trying some of the makeup. I thought since this is labeled "starter kit" then maybe it would be a good one to try but not sure.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

The one I really hope they don't do a collab with is graveyard girl as I just find her presenting style annoying.

The rest, Soothingsista is a beautiful looking lady but I'm in my 40s so while I'd love to look that glamourous, reality kicks in (a kid, lack of beauty sleep and a stressful job).

Hadnt heard of Dani but she seems honest in her appraisal of products.

I tend to be te serial flitter going between sites if I'm looking for a review rather than sticking to one only.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

I found the chocolate nailpolishes on w2beauty  I got the #2 mint chocolate, #3 solid caramel and #5 cherry ganache

the nail colors are in the spoiler.  I do like brown nailpolishes - lol - plus the mint one looks interesting



Spoiler


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Reija personally I can't see the value and would rather select my own colours rather than let them select especially when it comes to things like powders and lip colours.

Also I take their rrps with a handful of salt.

Don't get me wrong if the rrps are correct you are getting more than you paid but if you only use half as half doesn't suit you you are losing pennies.

Will look at rrps though as sometimes cheaper to buy direct from and pay shipping costs from tk or buy from bnk. Or go on tk and grab a variety of products to check out brands.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks @@Jane George!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> Thanks @@Jane George!


Np. In general the Us boxes aren't as good a value as the global ones. Hopefully after the tenth they will improve.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

I am also very picky about my makeup items and rarely purchased makeup centric boxes at memebox as well.  Their colors don't always work well for me.  With any foundation product in a memebox, I always worried about the color matching as well. 

If I had to choose between the makeup starter kit and the usa valentine's box, I would go with the valentine's box, only because I think it has safer choices that could work for most skin types and tones.   But....I would also check out other online sites, like BNK, to see if you can "build" your own box for that price.

Jane is correct, the USA boxes do not have the value that the global boxes had, even with the inflated prices.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd go vivito if I had to buy a makeup box

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/vivito-holiday-edition

But I love the vivito lippy from soothingsista box


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation! Looks good! Might need to get this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I'd go vivito if I had to buy a makeup box
> 
> http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/vivito-holiday-edition


that is a nice one.  Vivito seems to be a brand that a lot of memecustomers like (I know I love them)


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 7, 2015)

Just ordered the box. Couldn't resist. I guess my no buy is over at least temporarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks again for the recommendations.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Case and point on rrps... Bnk prices for peripera

http://hanamana59en.cafe24.com/products/Peripera/AMAQ0000/


----------



## Jane George (Feb 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just ordered the box. Couldn't resist. I guess my no buy is over at least temporarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again for the recommendations.


Np. I am supposed to be on a no buy but bank account doesn't know that.


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 7, 2015)

[SIZE=9pt]Hi All,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I'm a newbie to MUT &amp; just joined today, however I've been lurking in the background &amp; wanted to say a huge *THANK YOU* to all of you with regards to your opinions on Memebox, product ingredients, Korean skincare &amp; make up![/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Without sounding like a stalker, I've also started following a few of your blogs which has helped me to find some amazing HG skincare like Benton's Snail Bee High Content Essence for my acne prone, acne scarred, combination dry oily T-Zone skin (wow, that’s a bit of a mouthful!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I live in London, UK &amp; with a heavy heart I bought my last item from Memebox which was the Elizavecca Skincare Set Season 2. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I wasn’t keen on ordering from Memebox again due to them shutting down on International orders &amp; decided to look for those products on the sites you’ve previously mentioned. Of course I found that the Water Coating Aqua Brightening Mask was quite cheap, however the other Elizavecca products I couldn’t find or were too expensive from the Elizavecca website. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]I previously bought the same set late January &amp; have been testing all week, so on a positive note I have certainly found some more of my HG skincare products in that set such as;-[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt] Water Coating Aqua Brightening Mask [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]100% Galactomyces Essence[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Hyaluronic Acid Serum 100% (not sure why they state 100% as I saw a YouTube clip from Passport to Organics on Hyaluronic Acid)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Thank you again ladies for being so fabulous with your posts &amp; helping my skin to be in a much better state![/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Kim xox[/SIZE]


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 7, 2015)

starry101 said:


> Out of curiosity, how many bought the Soothing Sista box because it was Soothing Sista and who bought it because they liked the products?


I bought it because I thought I would like the skincare products. However, they have failed to meet the quality of most of my other K- beauty products for one reason or another. 

I did buy the eye shadow quad of SS's today and I bought it because I like the shades.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just ordered the box. Couldn't resist. I guess my no buy is over at least temporarily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again for the recommendations.


The best value makeup box currently on Memebox for USA customers is the USA- only *Pony XO* box. *http://us.memebox.com/pony-box*

They restocked it yesterday after it sold out. I think it's the best value makeup box because all the colors are extremely wearable and versatile. I like Memebox's mascara, gel eyeliners, and all their lip products and have duplicates of the Memebox lip colors and eyeliners ( they were deeply discounted when first released- great prices).

I have this set, bought it when it was a value set, and you get the newly released Pony II Easy Shine Glam palette, the new Pony blush block, a Memebox eyeliner in one of the 5 shades, a Memebox mascara, lip tint, and a Memebox brand hydrogel facial mask ( I got 2 for some reason). The price is $39 with shipping included. I like my set very much; it shipped very quickly. I think it's a really nice makeup value set in a Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, the Valentine's Day Box *#tothebeautifulyou *which is also a USA- only box is a nice combo of skin care with some makeup. It's not a mega- value box but I think I will like every product in the box. Like the Pony makeup box, all the contents are listed. No weird surprises when you get it, but no fun surprises either. I'm getting it for the chocolate items, mostly. 

I had a great discount code for one time use only, or I probably wouldn't have gotten it, since I've bought all the other Memeboxes offered this year except the Detox box and the Signature Scent box ( thank goodness).

No-buys are no fun. Splurge a bit. You get a lot for your money with K- beauty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Just tried the Pure Smile Muddy girl face mask and boy, did it leave my bath sparkly! There seems to be little shiny particles through it so looks like Tinkerbell had a quick dip (needed a bath after an afternoon bouncing with 5 and under kids at a birthday party!). Not sure if its actually done very much to my face but is a light grey / beige colour in the pack and went on smoothly. Now considering grabbing the Velieve set as that has a white clay mask too and the face masks aren't too bad either - loads of essence on them at least. Just wish the wee lassie would smile a little lol!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually - could someone please post the description for the velieve set as its just showing a blue question mark at description on my ipad so I can't read what everything is / does / how to use. Would be much appreciated.TIA


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 7, 2015)

I get my Bloglovin feed emailed to me daily and it's just FULL of old Memebox reviews, I guess everyone is reviewing all their boxes at once before the cutoff day for points. Some of these boxes were from last summer. I don't blame the girls for getting all they can out if this!

Also, the Lassie'el sleep packs from a few of the boxes are available at Forever21, along with other Purederm stuff. Bought a bunch last night.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 7, 2015)

I got my January box AKA Global 19 today. Only 5 more boxes to be delivered. It feels sad. I haven't liked the USA boxes as of yet, they are just too pricey and not the new to me brands that I was getting from the global ones.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe I am going to have to stop by Forever 21 and get some of those!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 7, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I get my Bloglovin feed emailed to me daily and it's just FULL of old Memebox reviews, I guess everyone is reviewing all their boxes at once before the cutoff day for points. Some of these boxes were from last summer. I don't blame the girls for getting all they can out if this!
> 
> Also, the Lassie'el sleep packs from a few of the boxes are available at Forever21, along with other Purederm stuff. Bought a bunch last night.


That is so funny!  Mine is too but I didn't realize why.  Makes sense now.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 7, 2015)

@Alidolly  They didn't have a description, but a picture.  I've put the pic in the spoiler tag, but here are the contents

white clay mask 150 mL
complete care CC cream SPF 25 PA ++  30 mL
rose fondue foam cleanser 130 mL
girlish masks - vita shining, aloe soothing, collagen lifting, honey moisture - you get all 4
 



Spoiler


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks @@biancardi much appreciated.

It was that or the best beauty forward but don't want yet another pore product..I've already got one for each and every pore on my face I think lol!


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 7, 2015)

@@Alidolly HKC Plaza had a free sample of the Velieve clay mask. They might still be available. Shipping was free.

I wasn't too impressed with it. Just a standard clay mask... Not much good or bad to say about it- just meh.


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 8, 2015)

Karma for memebox?

http://bit.ly/1zvkzaf

The USA west coast seaports are having some trade negotiation problems. 70% of Asian trades come in through those ports. I bet this will impact the memebox to USA move in some way.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 8, 2015)

I think most of the move may be complete as it started nov time I think


----------



## sam356 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm making a nice little care package for myself consisting of everything chocolate and food related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone  is interested, you can get the Missha Choco Latte cleasing foam from the USA Valentine's set at RosoRose shop for $2.70!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 8, 2015)

So...do we think memebox will release one final box for international at a really weird time so its sold out by the time most international customers go online to check? Or was the restock of a couple of old boxes that was lying in the warehouse the final insult...I mean "hurrah" for International? There's hardly anything left as it is and they don't seem interested in going out on a high (if they ever want to ship in the future like they claim they might you'd think they'd want to please international customers..thank them for purchasing boxes over the months etc).


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 8, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> So...do we think memebox will release one final box for international at a really weird time so its sold out by the time most international customers go online to check? Or was the restock of a couple of old boxes that was lying in the warehouse the final insult...


*@**@Alidolly*,  I have a horrible feeling that there will not be any launch of new boxes for International customers. If Memebox did release a box it would only give them 2 days of sales, which may not shift if customers are still wary of them, or have already left to buy direct from TK etc .   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 8, 2015)

@@SaigonKim yeah, that's what I thought too...didnt give them enough time to ship them out...though if they did a run of say 100 boxes they could claim they DID put out something but it sold out so fast blah, blah... Either way, I'm not holding my breath. I've bought all I'm going to buy from them now and have started buying from other companies, even if they do come back to international sales, I'll have moved on my then and will be a lot more decerning over the products I purchase and only get things I really want or need.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 8, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> haahhaah it's the Gemäldegalerie--we couldn't turn that down! I think people just forgot about the other dozen museums in the complex and the fact that, despite repeated attempts to ignore them, the last 450 years actually did happen. I'm hoping that people who are pretty used to seeing naked Renaissance art will just laugh it off. And we won't end up needing to distribute neck braces. hahahaha
> 
> I could really go for some stress shopping, but my Meme FOMO is so deeply in remission that I can see myself not ordering another box *til I finally return home in April. *Maybe Memedetox is necessary.



Where are you going?  Hopefully somewhere fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 8, 2015)

@@Alidolly, Like you I thought I'd bought my last set from Memebox &amp; would just buy products from other sites... until I read @@biancardi 's blog on the Shara Shara Skincare Season 2 set. I'm so tempted to buy for my birthday as I could use the lotion in a couple of months... but I've also been going through my hauls &amp; have so many products that I haven't even used yet.  :blush:

I doubt I'd return to Memebox if they resumed International as my faith in them has been lost. However, I can only thank Memebox for the great experience I had with them (started buying from them Sept 2014) &amp; wish them well. I do hope their boxes improve for the US customers though!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 8, 2015)

@SaigonKim  welcome to the boards!!


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you @@biancardi !... And thanks for enabling my addiction to K Beauty! x


----------



## Jane George (Feb 8, 2015)

sam356 said:


> I'm making a nice little care package for myself consisting of everything chocolate and food related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested, you can get the Missha Choco Latte cleasing foam from the USA Valentine's set at RosoRose shop for $2.70!


Definitely try the Tonymoly fruits and veg products... I may have a few of those lol


----------



## artemiss (Feb 8, 2015)

sam356 said:


> I'm making a nice little care package for myself consisting of everything chocolate and food related  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone  is interested, you can get the Missha Choco Latte cleasing foam from the USA Valentine's set at RosoRose shop for $2.70!


 I've been doing the same since I missed out on the rerelease of all 'yummy' boxes. I hit Roserose both on ebay and the website this past week. What's funny, is that by picking and choosing the products I'd actually use/would work with my coloring/skin AND was reviewed by folks to actually be a good product, it comes out to the same/far less than boxes themselves, especially the insulting US ones.

I also grabbed some samplers of the Benton Snail Bee stuff since I've seen soo many folks rave about it. I didn't get full size because I do have a mild bee allergy, (no epi pen, just lots of swelling) so I want to make sure I can use it first.

Edited because I hit send too soon. Not enough coffee yet!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 8, 2015)

Ladies and gentlemen.... But mainly ladies.... Vivito is sold out and I am kicking myself... Not much left in int shop now


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, not a lot left (not that there was much to start with and a very lacklustre goodbye to international with the handful of restocks). I've a few orders to come but really just wanting to see what's in the valentine bundle and hoping they at least are really good. Gonna miss the pink boxes as there have been some really good ones...(and some howlers too mind you).

Not going to order the Soothingsista eye palette as colours don't interest me but glad they did a presale so international could order it after all the promo stuff before they dropped the bombshell about stopping shipping. Granted, testerkorea would have stocked it in a few weeks anyway lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 8, 2015)

Tk will only stock it if memebox korea get it though


----------



## starry101 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I'm a bit sad. I thought they said they were going to do at least one more box release but that doesn't look likely and there's really nothing left to buy. I wish they would do a restock on the seeds and flowers as I'm sure they had some cancellations already. I think something I will miss is not Memebox but the community that we built up around it, I've had fun being here with everyone.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 8, 2015)

@starry101  we still have our k-beauty forum!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

So looks like I'm never getting chocolate mania as the winners of the Valentines's day giveaway have been contacted already - there's one on Instagram (getting a Hope Girl Back to School bundle). Any winners here?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 9, 2015)

So I take it . Nothing today as by tonight will be the 10 th or do you think a box may be released shipped tomorrow. I can't see it as

They have too many boxes still to ship even without the ones brought forward and people using points up .

Me I'm not giving them my money still I've been using points since October . I've now converted all my affiliate and points over to points and awaiting the last 2 boxes to do then take my money . I won't be putting the lb14 up I imagine as I won't get in time for points . And I feel the worse for that box as in they will use as the last toss out the warehouse and leave a sour taste in the mouth .

@@Alidolly where did you see valentines winners announced . I imagine they will non international winners as such .

I've yet to see the 7dsy challenge winners special box they did for her posted anywhere


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

Lorna - it was on Instagram - the lassie has posted a screen shot of the email she received saying she had been chosen to receive hope girl products in the back to school box. I thought they were sending out the announcement on the 12th so was surprised to see it...yet another thing they've done wrong but doesn't surprise in the slightest. I'm in two minds about getting the beauty forward box or not as I can't get ANY code to work and really don't want to pay full price for it. I would have bought the Grinif value set but that's disappeared as well so don't think I'll bother. Apathy over the way they've treated international sales...they could have gone out on a high - releasing a Thank You so much box and hope to see you soon when we reopen international sales (say in 12 months time) but nope, its fizzled out..slowly removing products from the store and no even updating the sold outs...though guess it makes it look like there is more products available than there actually is. Really sad and poor way to end..


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, that's weird. Had left the Best Beauty forward box in the cart and just had an email reminding me it was there and saying I've 5 points to put towards it...except I don't as I've no points (one of the reasons I'm not buying it!). Guess they can't even be bothered to check emails before they send them out that they've for the correct information in them.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 9, 2015)

I wonder what baby soft skin will have in it


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I wonder what baby soft skin will have in it


Its already out..

DR MJ real mucin restore foam cleanser 180ml

Ettang modelling cup (one) propolis 17g

Detmakey she's 4th aurora elixir (50ml)

bevar Max calming cream (50g)

neogen Exdigm rough foot and knee scrub (60ml)

Received that one last week


----------



## Jane George (Feb 9, 2015)

Brain will be garbage until after funeral I think. Missed that one.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Brain will be garbage until after funeral I think. Missed that one.


Its probably Best Beauty Forward you were thinking about as that's still got 2 items outstanding to be revealed (if they stick to the 5 products per box). That's the one I'm not sure whether to get or not. I really don't need any more pore products tbh so was waiting to see what the other items would be before committing but no photos up yet in spoilers or on Instagram.

My Benton value set arrived today though and hopefully the secret key red one will come tomorrow or Wednesday as its down in London at the moment. I really hope the Valentine bundle is super awesome. Would hate that to be a flop and be utterly deflated on its arrival. Really would like them to go out on a high rather than a meh!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 9, 2015)

I was thinking of getting the Chosungah Get Peachy + Pony 1 palette, but my pending affiliate points haven't gone through yet and I can't justify paying full price for it.

Has anyone with super fair skin gotten it? Does it perform well? I was thinking it would be a good addition for my girl's dance bag since some of her numbers require me to highlight the crap out of her face.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

@@TonyaBeans - sorry haven't bought either of those products so can't comment on how effective they are.

Can almost see the tumbleweed blowing through the memebox threads...

Been checking the Beauty forward and only one box sold so far today (there were 77 and now down to 76) so kinda shows people have already deserted the site. Was hoping to hear back about the phantom 5 memepoints but as usual the CS staff aren't answering emails.

Anyhow, Broadchurch is on soon and I've a busy day doing display screen assessments (mind numbingly boring) tomorrow so gonna need an early night for those...and a long soak in the bath tomorrow night as they kill my back so memebox will go out with a whimper...

Edit - ok...me bad. I caved and ordered the beauty fashion forward box. Its the very last order I'll make with Memebox (even if they do decide to ship to the UK again I think the shipping will be a LOT more). I didnt buy the daily must wears though as that didnt interest me at all. Really hope the two other products are really good...


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 9, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> Has anyone with super fair skin gotten it? Does it perform well? I was thinking it would be a good addition for my girl's dance bag since some of her numbers require me to highlight the crap out of her face.


I have N15 skin. That stuff was so annoying to wear imo because it never really dries or sets on one's face--I felt like I had petroleum jelly all over my face. I actually just shuddered thinking about it.

Shara Shara Aurora Highlighter is actually really beautiful and it actually dries, so it's not irritating to wear. The glow is really pretty and buildable--there's a pink color, too. It's $5.07 on KoreaDepart and I see it on a lot of swap boards.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Has Daily Must Wears been spoiled yet? It looks like there is a picture of it on instagram tagged #memebox.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 9, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Has Daily Must Wears been spoiled yet? It looks like there is a picture of it on instagram tagged #memebox.


Its been out for a while..

Lailly 7 second booster

Touch Couture Perfect Dual Kit

Esthetic House Collagen Jelly Pack Mask Sheet (5)

La Bellona Camella Olefera Oil Clinic

Moksha Double Ton-Up Whitening Cream

Not a bad box but not great either...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 9, 2015)

Meh box.


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 9, 2015)

It feels a little like a funeral in here today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I thought "maybe Memebox will surprise us on our last day and put out one last box".   Silly me!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I'm going to grab Cleanse Morning and Night as my last international Memebox... just waiting on my review points to go through :/


----------



## Jane George (Feb 9, 2015)

Waiting for points here too


----------



## blinded (Feb 9, 2015)

I feel like memebox is going out with a whimper. Seems like they should have done something to squeeze every last penny or point they could have gotten out of us global folks. Oh well.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 9, 2015)

I give them six months


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm kind of kicking myself right now as I was being too indecisive about buying the Shara Shara Skincare Season 2 set &amp; by the time I decided I wanted to buy it, it had already sold out.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a positive note; today I managed to buy my last item from Memebox...the Plant Stem Cell T Cream which @ posted a great review on. I certainly hope it will help my troubled skin too!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2015)

@@SaigonKim I am sorry you didn't get the Shara Shara kit.. I was surprised it was up there as long as it was.


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 9, 2015)

@@biancardi  Aw, thank you! I was surprised it hadn't sold out a lot earlier too after your post!

Perhaps the Universe is trying to help me with my K Beauty addiction &amp; for me to start organising &amp; using the other products first... That may just help my bank balance to become healthy again lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just got an email, 10% off sitewide with code MEMELOVE


----------



## starry101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just got an email, 10% off sitewide with code MEMELOVE


makeup only, excluding boxes


----------



## beastiegirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Got a "Clearance Sale" email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Opened it to read, and I'm paraphrasing, "buy boxes and value sets before it's too late. . . we're not offering any deals though."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think Memebox knows what "clearance sale" means.  And with that, I'll be over at the k-beauty forum; hope to see you there!


----------



## juless231 (Feb 9, 2015)

Received the Shara Shara sake holiday value set today. Haven't tried the masks yet but just ttried the toner, lotion and cream in my nightly routine. Um.. ya... my face feels amazing! I tried it earlier in the day on my hand and it is still silky smooth right now. Shara Shara might end up being my regular skincare company.. also love that the Revital Magic cream has almost healed a HUGE busted pimple that was scabbed over and painful, overnight. Love when trying new products goes well! Although we'll see how my skin looks in the morning. I tried a whitening cream that came in a recent box (the brand name escapes me) and woke up with a bunch of pimples.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 9, 2015)

SaigonKim said:


> On a positive note; today I managed to buy my last item from Memebox...the Plant Stem Cell T Cream which @fanserviced posted a great review on. I certainly hope it will help my troubled skin too!


OHHH! I hope you love it!!! It's seriously the best of the best for my skin (and I'm kind of a cream junkie).


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Feb 9, 2015)

Are there any coupons that work on skincare right now? Have hey stopped putting out the $3 monthly promo/blogger codes?


----------



## Sherr (Feb 9, 2015)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are there any coupons that work on skincare right now? Have hey stopped putting out the $3 monthly promo/blogger codes?


I tried using my Golden Ticket … it won't work.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 9, 2015)

I was hoping we would see best beauty forward before today. Guess I'll be passing on it. Goodbye Memebox, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Are there any coupons that work on skincare right now? Have hey stopped putting out the $3 monthly promo/blogger codes?


So far nothing has worked.  My guess is they won't put anything out til they are only shipping to the US.  But they've been late with codes the last few months so who knows.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 9, 2015)

Pardon me if this has  been posted elsewhere, but I haven't been really on top of my memebox game these days.  I got my Lucky box #13 in the mail today and I wondered if anyone had posted the items or given a review of it yet?  I haven't noticed any on a cursory glance on youtube/google.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 9, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> Pardon me if this has  been posted elsewhere, but I haven't been really on top of my memebox game these days.  I got my Lucky box #13 in the mail today and I wondered if anyone had posted the items or given a review of it yet?  I haven't noticed any on a cursory glance on youtube/google.


@ I got mine today.  I did write up a review but only just recently.  I'm curious to see if all the boxes were the same because there are apparently three versions of luckybox #14.  Here's a pic:



Spoiler









Was your box the same?


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @ I got mine today.  I did write up a review but only just recently.  I'm curious to see if all the boxes were the same because there are apparently three versions of luckybox #14.  Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes mine was exactly the same.  I'm pretty happy with it actually (had low expectations due to things around here of late).  How do you know there are 3 versions of luckybox 14? and do you know when it ships?  That is my last memebox since they cancelled/refunded my coffee with dani box.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

The Memelove code doesn't work with the value sets or soothingsista palette either so bit of a waste of time issuing it when it doesn't work with most things on the site lol!


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 10, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> OHHH! I hope you love it!!! It's seriously the best of the best for my skin (and I'm kind of a cream junkie).


@ Thank you,I'm sure I'll love it too! Btw Your blog is simply wonderful &amp; has been fantastic for learning about  K Beauty - Cheers! x


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

So, admit it...you've all gone on a mad spending spree at Memebox and bought multiple bundles and loads of value sets / meme products....

yep...thought so lol!!

Out with a whimper of apathy. If they last 6 months in the US they will be doing well. I can see them sending emails out to international past customers within 3 months announcing they are back...if not, they won't be back..permanently.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't know how they are going to last in the USA - with how the current boxes look like.  I find the USA boxes (so far) to be boring.  Perhaps they are just going for the new customer and don't care about the existing ones.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

Perhaps but its the existing clients that made them what they are. Ignore these people and they won't promote your business (for free on you tube / blogs). Much harder to get new clients than sell to existing..first rule of business.

Most companies either make or break within that first 6 months of trading. Make it to 2 years and you're doing well. Ditching at least 30% of your business to focus on one area is risky and I'm not sure they are competitive or different enough to survive the us market. Time will tell I guess...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree, @@Alidolly

However, I have the feeling memebox might go the way of ipsy - which isn't a good thing.   ipsy always finds new customers and they don't care about their existing ones.   

I feel sad that memebox treated their customers this way.


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

I have absolutely nothing to base my thoughts on except my own non-existent business knowledge, but I actually think that closing down the global side is going to end up being temporary. I just have a feeling that this is a poorly thought out plan. Once they've gotten everything settled, and whatever new business plan they are following implemented, they will re-open globally. It's going to be a completely different memebox, I have no doubt that it's not going to be the same service we all got obsessed with, but it will return in some form. I just don't understand why they would cut off so many customers unless they needed to temporarily give themselves a little space and breathing room to restructure. 

Now, whether or not this plan will be successful or not, that's debateable.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the fact that global SoothingSista palettes ship from us point to that too. But tbh the U.S. offerings atm are so poor that there will nothing I will buy even if UK is allowed to again.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree @janegeorge

The global shop and the global boxes were what made Memebox great.

The US shop is ridiculous....nothing interesting there.

We are all suffering from the fact that global is no more...even those of us in the US.

Btw, Global #19 arrived yesterday and it really was a good box!

I like it so much more than anything that is currently on the site.


----------



## blinded (Feb 10, 2015)

@@Jane George and @@LisaLeah, I completely agree with you. I think even if they do re-open globally it will be more like the US shop than the old global.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 10, 2015)

What US-based kbeauty business people don't realize is how passionate and crazed fans are--have you ever heard of beauty bloggers and fans outside of kbeauty learning how to translate a completely new language just so they can understand ingredient lists that aren't provided to them? Or people turning a small online shop that happens to do proxy shopping into an overnight powerhouse because they want the best, latest stuff? And a dozen other powerful examples of the passion that means that without value or deadly perfect curation kbeauty fans can do better on their own, without Memebox USA. The best scenario for Memebox would be to be bought by a more competent company. The more likely scenario is that they are just the opening act for something lasting and well organized. The Myspace to Facebook. The loss of buzz and energy lately is astounding and nothing that I see coming out of California is as impressive as, say, Tester Korea's 30% off move (much as their handling time sucks these days). I want Memebox to succeed in the long run, but they seem to have little grasp of the mentality of their own consumers.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 10, 2015)

The U.S. shop sucks, I'm sad that it's my only choice left but at least I still have a choice. Sorry for those unceremoniously dumped.

This must have been a financial decision, maybe between shipping costs, staff and real estate it just wasn't profitable for them, or profitable enough. Coupled with corrupt agencies holding up boxes in some of the receiving countries as well. But I can't see the US model working with the stupid prices and overpriced boxes. There are a ton better and cheaper places I'll buy from. Only ever bought from the shop with deep discounts anyway.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

Hmmm...here's one for you...on LinkIn, Karl Loo is based in the UK rather than San Francisco (where memebox have their headquarters). Wonder if they are searching for a base for a warehouse in the UK that they could ship container loads to then box up to send out..this will take time (as they'll need to register with company's house for tax etc). He's also got a law degree so they are no doubt well aware of US legislation governing competitions / copyright images etc...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 10, 2015)

Mr Loo is a tool.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, are they on a friending UK blogger mission then? Then added me on Instagram today and I wondered why.... If he is here it makes sense.

Lol but they have read my blog, haven't they?

But back on point... One of the mods came on here and asked which us box is best and we directed them to a non us... Says a lot really.

Also have to watch setting up in Europe as our distance selling and trade descriptions act regs are quite tight.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll keep an eye on companies house website as can check for any newly registered companies (would assume they'd have something like MemeboxUK). Can't see anything yet but just find it strange that he's in the UK when the rest of the staff are in the US so wouldn't be surprised if they are looking at various locations. Purely speculation but will be interesting to see if they start recruiting in the UK for various positions.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

did you see this disclaimer on the review points?  I guess everyone trying to review their boxes that they purchased months ago was not very well liked by memebox

**Due to an increase in program abuse, only boxes/sets purchased after November 1, 2014 will be accepted for review (Bundled Sets that delivered after that date are the exceptions).*


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh ok mine are from this month and jan.

Wondering if someone from memebox is in Sweden atm.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

I cannot even give them my global 19 right now as the form is under construction - sigh


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

They removed the 'it was a gift' box last time I used it.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 10, 2015)

They did. They are now requiring a order number for all reviews. I am waiting for points on reviews I submitted last week.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep waiting too.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> did you see this disclaimer on the review points?  I guess everyone trying to review their boxes that they purchased months ago was not very well liked by memebox
> 
> **Due to an increase in program abuse, only boxes/sets purchased after November 1, 2014 will be accepted for review (Bundled Sets that delivered after that date are the exceptions).*


*Oh geez, yeah I've seen tons of reviews in the past two weeks for old boxes from going back to the summer!*


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> They removed the 'it was a gift' box last time I used it.


yep, which is very weird.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

crazysweet said:


> They did. They are now requiring a order number for all reviews. I am waiting for points on reviews I submitted last week.





Jane George said:


> Yep waiting too.



me three....

I always have order numbers, that isn't the problem.  They also are no longer accepting reviews for products that are over 20.00 (like they did before) - only boxes or sets that have 2 or more products in it.   And only USA boxes - I still have 4 outstanding items - detox &amp; renew, tea 2, secret key value set and the upcoming seeds &amp; flowers.  That kinda blows.  I will still review them, points or no


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Only us? Geez


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Btw can anyone tell me the order of dates on products...

I have an expiry date(I know it is expiry) of 20150106 is that first of june or sixth of jan?

It is secret key btw

Not sure if same as cleomee as that is year month then day which makes it expired.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

well i totally understand the blocking of the reviews from last year ,they had plenty of time to unbox and review till now, we was told before in october time you couldn't send in reviews and such for older boxes any longer, certain people have spammed up the town with old  boxes purely out of greed so they can get the money conversion, quite rightly they should be denied, .

am i reading you right @@biancardi i can not review my flowers and valentine box for points now , i knew my lb14 would arrive too late, 

has there been another email as i just got the soothing sister one and a reply from lauren,


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> well i totally understand the blocking of the reviews from last year ,they had plenty of time to unbox and review till now, we was told before in october time you couldn't send in reviews and such for older boxes any longer, certain people have spammed up the town with old  boxes purely out of greed so they can get the money conversion, quite rightly they should be denied, .
> 
> am i reading you right @@biancardi i can not review my flowers and valentine box for points now , i knew my lb14 would arrive too late,
> 
> has there been another email as i just got the soothing sister one and a reply from lauren,


no, no email - I am just reading the review FAQ which got updated recently...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

She just responded to me - that was a mistake (the USA only boxes...) She took that out line out.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol oops


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Btw can anyone tell me the order of dates on products...
> 
> I have an expiry date(I know it is expiry) of 20150106 is that first of june or sixth of jan?
> 
> ...


you know, I never thought of that - I thought it was always CCYY-MM-DD, so 01-06-2015

but I don't know now - lol

edited to add - 01-06-2015 is the way yanks write it - so January 6, 2015


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> no, no email - I am just reading the review FAQ which got updated recently...


reading that i have till the 20 th to post my last bundle review and it will be done by then so i then ask for paypal balance conversion points to money,still, 

so i wonder if the people pumping out boxes from before november have been told now their too late,


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

I understand the need to limit the timeframe for the reviews, but making the deadline November 1 purchases seems a bit close to me... November 1 shipping makes more sense, I think... There are boxes I purchased in October that I didn't receive until January.

ETA: This is just an observation, I am not really angry about this or anything.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

My cleomee says 20170214 so unless long year that one is month second. Might have to go on secret key hunt tomorrow to see if I can find out.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> you know, I never thought of that - I thought it was always CCYY-MM-DD, so 01-06-2015
> 
> but I don't know now - lol


i thought it was like america backwards to the uk, we are 20/12/2015  and i thought it was 2015/12/20 but I've seen it recently on other korean and japanese as  2015/20/12


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

So could be either grrr lol


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I understand the need to limit the timeframe for the reviews, but making the deadline November 1 purchases seems a bit close to me... November 1 shipping makes more sense, I think... There are boxes I purchased in October that I didn't receive until January.
> 
> ETA: This is just an observation, I am not really angry about this or anything.


sorry.i didn't mean to offend ,whoops, really they took that long to arrive ,or were they restocks,


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I understand the need to limit the timeframe for the reviews, but making the deadline November 1 purchases seems a bit close to me... November 1 shipping makes more sense, I think... There are boxes I purchased in October that I didn't receive until January.
> 
> ETA: This is just an observation, I am not really angry about this or anything.


yeah, I don't understand it myself, but I did see a lot of really old reviews on my bloglovin' pop up last week - haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Tbh I can't remember what I did last week let alone in November


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> sorry.i didn't mean to offend ,whoops, really they took that long to arrive ,or were they restocks,


No worries, I'm definitely not offended. I haven't kept up with my blog very well, and while I submitted 2 reviews from boxes I purchased before November last week (Wine &amp; Cheese and Green Food), I had no intentions of going back and reviewing a whole bunch for points... the time and effort are not worth $3 to me.

And no, they weren't restocks, I had a couple of boxes get caught up in the shipping debacle before the holidays. My Tea Tree Cosmetics box (which I purchased in October) shipped 11/26 and was delivered in January, Black Out was also purchased in October, shipped at the beginning of December and wasn't delivered until the end of December, same with Lucky Box 11. It just seems to me that the purchase date requirement is a bit strict considering the long wait time there sometimes is between purchasing and shipping coupled with the amount of time it can take to ship boxes internationally.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

What I'm wondering now is what Memebox plans to do about reviews that were submitted before today from boxes purchased before November. It seems to me that they should honor the guidelines that were posted when the reviews were submitted... but who knows!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> No worries, I'm definitely not offended. I haven't kept up with my blog very well, and while I submitted 2 reviews from boxes I purchased before November last week (Wine &amp; Cheese and Green Food), I have no intentions of going back and reviewing a whole bunch... the time and effort are not worth $3 to me.
> 
> And no, they weren't restocks, I had a couple of boxes get caught up in the shipping debacle before the holidays. My Tea Tree Cosmetics box (which I purchased in October) shipped 11/26 and was delivered in January, Black Out was also purchased in October, shipped at the beginning of December and wasn't delivered until the end of December, same with Lucky Box 11. It just seems to me that the purchase date requirement is a bit strict considering the long wait time there sometimes is between purchasing and shipping coupled with the amount of time it can take to ship boxes internationally.


I agree. Especially when there are issues with weather and also the local delivery service as well...

It should have been ship date, not purchase date.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> No worries, I'm definitely not offended. I haven't kept up with my blog very well, and while I submitted 2 reviews from boxes I purchased before November last week (Wine &amp; Cheese and Green Food), I have no intentions of going back and reviewing a whole bunch... the time and effort are not worth $3 to me.
> 
> And no, they weren't restocks, I had a couple of boxes get caught up in the shipping debacle before the holidays. My Tea Tree Cosmetics box (which I purchased in October) shipped 11/26 and was delivered in January, Black Out was also purchased in October, shipped at the beginning of December and wasn't delivered until the end of December, same with Lucky Box 11. It just seems to me that the purchase date requirement is a bit strict considering the long wait time there sometimes is between purchasing and shipping coupled with the amount of time it can take to ship boxes internationally.


oh wow was that to do with the long showman problems ,wow that seems a nightmare ,where as ours fly into the uk by plane go through customs and then van and lorry to us,do i presume in america they enter via boat ,so if they were held up does that mean the boats can't even unload they sit in the sea or harbour all that time waiting for their go,

will memebox have this issue with getting goods into usa to sell as well then because that could be a bad business plan in the long run,and we thought shipping took weeks in december january for us,


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh wow was that to do with the long showman problems ,wow that seems a nightmare ,where as ours fly into the uk by plane go through customs and then van and lorry to us,do i presume in america they enter via boat ,so if they were held up does that mean the boats can't even unload they sit in the sea or harbour all that time waiting for their go,
> 
> will memebox have this issue with getting goods into usa to sell as well then because that could be a bad business plan in the long run,and we thought shipping took weeks in december january for us,


I think it was the longshoreman issue combined with the holidays. I also had an Etude House order and an Honest Skin order get caught up in all of that... they then all arrived in the span of a few days after the holidays. I had many boxes ship and arrive in the meantime, I think those were all just on boats/palettes that had gotten pushed to the back of the line.

For the USA shop, I imagine (or hope) they will have the items in stock before they sell them to avoid delays. I know this hasn't been the case in the past... but they sure as hell should make sure they update their system for this if they haven't already if they want to be successful here.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

I was just poking around memebox china and korea - china still has boxes (a honey one!) but I couldn't find the memeboxes for korea.   Am I just not finding them or did they stop making memeboxes for korea?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I was just poking around memebox china and korea - china still has boxes (a honey one!) but I couldn't find the memeboxes for korea.   Am I just not finding them or did they stop making memeboxes for korea?


korea stopped selling boxes in december i believe, it was widely publicised on there sites, and dissapeared off the app as well.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

oh wow.  so much for the box in memebox.  Well, if the USA is not going to sell boxes or value sets, they are deeper trouble than they think


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh wow. so much for the box in memebox. Well, if the USA is not going to sell boxes or value sets, they are deeper trouble than they think


But you have got boxes . You got a new one added tonight .im sure USA will be fine .

Memebox Korea stopped boxes on the 10 th decker I took a note down of the date . Last ones were for Xmas shipping . So yes I knew something was up as the boxes started there and ended there


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

A meh box


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 10, 2015)

Interesting re Karl Loo and the UK. They would be mad to step totally away from this market, it is just starting to heat up and I'm sure even brick and mortar kbeauty stores would do well in London (surprised there isn't one devoted to kbeauty yet outside the small ones in Chinatown)

I am not that impressed by the us box that was launched today so wouldn't be falling over myself to get similar if it were launched in the UK. That said, I might buy the odd box if it had a couple of hard to source products I wanted to try (not Tony Moly, Baviphat, Etude House etc... can order those direct!)

I dont think meme will ever go back to being the addictive pleasure it once was (I've seriously never had anything make me shop so compulsively before) but given I want to try and use my stash before it expires that is probably a good thing.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 10, 2015)

The MemeUSA boxes are too expensive and not fun.  I have had literally zero desire to buy a single one of them. Except the Sampler which i think was global, anyway.

That's a good thing I suppose because I really don't need more stuff.  

Still, I was really hoping for so much more from a MemeUSA.  Instead it's just less.  Less interesting, less affordable and less customers.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

UK or indeed anywhere in Europe is the ideal market and I have been screaming that at them, with other people, on Instagram since they made the announcement.

I am still a bit perplexed by something on my blog which makes me think there might be a memebox link in Sweden, but I could be wrong.

Would love some kbeauty shops in brum. With the mailbox and selfridges they would do well.


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> What I'm wondering now is what Memebox plans to do about reviews that were submitted before today from boxes purchased before November. It seems to me that they should honor the guidelines that were posted when the reviews were submitted... but who knows!


I agree. I CBA to review any of mine for points now but I've found it quite amusing reading all the catch up reviews people have been putting out, esp international bloggers.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol just realised first day of spring is officially mar 20 so isn't the winter skin a bit late to the party.


----------



## northtosouth (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> UK or indeed anywhere in Europe is the ideal market and I have been screaming that at them, with other people, on Instagram since they made the announcement.
> 
> I am still a bit perplexed by something on my blog which makes me think there might be a memebox link in Sweden, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Would love some kbeauty shops in brum. With the mailbox and selfridges they would do well.


Oh are you getting some strange Swedish traffic from meme somehow?

Yeah, any big city would work really. Trend aside there is a moderately big expat and Asian community in most, esp with big international student community. And kbeauty keeps making headlines...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> But you have got boxes . You got a new one added tonight .im sure USA will be fine .
> 
> Memebox Korea stopped boxes on the 10 th decker I took a note down of the date . Last ones were for Xmas shipping . So yes I knew something was up as the boxes started there and ended there


I was thinking about the future.  I just cannot believe that they stopped boxes in their Korea memebox site


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I was thinking about the future. I just cannot believe that they stopped boxes in their Korea memebox site


I feel, think that stopping boxes in memebox Korea spoke volumes to me . They started it .the global side made the company . They saw the end of the rainbow and went to the treasure china .got greedy and ditched all and everything and opened up America . They must have put a lot of money down for china and America to give everything else up


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol just realised first day of spring is officially mar 20 so isn't the winter skin a bit late to the party.


It's already been in the 80s here (about 27 C), so it does feel to me like winter is over! That box doesn't seem like a very wintry box to me anyways, they'd have been better off just calling it the skin revival box, which would make people think of spring anyways.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It's already been in the 80s here (about 27 C), so it does feel to me like winter is over! That box doesn't seem like a very wintry box to me anyways, they'd have been better off just calling it the skin revival box, which would make people think of spring anyways.


cough...cough...Snow, snow and more friggin snow (more on thursday).   15 degrees (-9 C)  Boston can't take any more snow... I cannot even see around the corners to pull out into the roads because of these huge 10-15 feet snow piles


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 10, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> oh wow was that to do with the long showman problems ,wow that seems a nightmare ,where as ours fly into the uk by plane go through customs and then van and lorry to us,do i presume in america they enter via boat ,so if they were held up does that mean the boats can't even unload they sit in the sea or harbour all that time waiting for their go,
> 
> will memebox have this issue with getting goods into usa to sell as well then because that could be a bad business plan in the long run,and we thought shipping took weeks in december january for us,


Yes ships are just sitting at long beach and LA harbor waiting to unload, it's a mess!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> cough...cough...Snow, snow and more friggin snow (more on thursday).   15 degrees (-9 C)  Boston can't take any more snow... I cannot even see around the corners to pull out into the roads because of these huge 10-15 feet snow piles


That sounds insane... I have family in Massachusetts, and I've seen their pictures! I actually have family from CT visiting next week, I think they're looking forward to the AZ sunshine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a Memebox-related note... maybe that means the winter box is still a good idea?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 10, 2015)

at least here in mass, @@theori3

I hate winter and I loathe snow.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 10, 2015)

I wish they would have cut International customers a break somehow, whether it was a price cut on boxes or more free shipping bundles. It might have given me a final push to buy something, even if I didn't 'need' it.

The Final Goodbye Box Sale reminds me a lot of the Target liquidation sale going on in Canada right now. Their maximum discount is 30% and it's on prices they raised 10-15% before the clear-out.


----------



## jmen (Feb 10, 2015)

Still winter here and it will be until the end of March. The new box is not interesting.

If this is the best meh-meh can do, they should give up now. When I read no boxes for Korea maybe because folks there can purchase whatever they want; whereas not so easily here in the US and the same in Europe. Time will tell how the story ends. It boggles the mind how someone killed the goose that laid golden eggs (or pink boxes). And now they price a box at $45. I guess they are hoping to bring in new customers who don't know anything.


----------



## juless231 (Feb 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> cough...cough...Snow, snow and more friggin snow (more on thursday).   15 degrees (-9 C)  Boston can't take any more snow... I cannot even see around the corners to pull out into the roads because of these huge 10-15 feet snow piles


Same here... we got nearly 70cm in the last storm and more Friday (which I guess is what you're getting Thursday). Boo.... stupid storms keep delaying parcels too. 

I wish they'd put an info card out for the Valentines boxes. I have no idea why, but I actually have high hopes for it. Impatiently waiting for them to dash those hopes completely into the ground as a final farewell to Memebox.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

40 mins to go till memebox close the international door. Had a last look round and there was nothing I wanted or needed to buy. Now waiting to see what the valentine bundle is like..do hope they ship out soon as would love it to arrive near my birthday given the express shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

That's a bit sneaky...they've removed the value sets for international customers already so only the boxes left - cant see there being a mad rush on those..


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2015)

The international tag for shop has gone .

Still not buying cpm2 . Might as well pull the tabs on the few boxes too memebox


----------



## starry101 (Feb 11, 2015)

If they can't sell all those current boxes with a global market, what are they going to do with them? I see discounts coming soon...


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

They should have broken up the bundles and sold them individually with snail mail shipping as at least a couple of them would have shifted that way. As it stands, they'll probably put the stuff in their korean website instead (as individual products rather than boxes).

Just so disappointed with the way they've ended international. They could have gone out on a high with farewell boxes but instead they shoved out old restocks and that was it.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Bundles have been removed now too...CPM2 still there though LOL!!! Never getting away from THAT BOX!!

Edit - IT'S GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Only cleanse morning and night box left...grab it now while u can folks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Feb 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> Bundles have been removed now too...CPM2 still there though LOL!!! Never getting away from THAT BOX!!
> 
> Edit - IT'S GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahh they're all disappearing! Why are they taking them down early? Glad I grabbed the last one I wanted an hour or so ago...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2015)

And it's all over . Boxes gone


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Not quite...soothingsista palette still available...


----------



## theori3 (Feb 11, 2015)

International/USA shop tabs are gone... I'm honestly a bit surprised they actually had everything ready to go on time for this...

Whoops, just saw that had already been mentioned!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Still got the soothingsista up...


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

And now that's it...RIP memebox.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 11, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> And now that's it...RIP memebox.


Yep cancelled memebox on rakuten and removed all banners and such . As it didn't pull anyone in .Can't promote if they don't ship to me or anyone else . Blog looks strange with no banner to be honest .


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 11, 2015)

Even though I'm in the US- this is such a huge letdown. The community that built itself up around Memebox was a global one- and the offerings that they have available to the US are just incredibly lackluster.

I can't imagine this being successful for them in the slightest.

Ah well...see you all on the other kbeauty boards!  :hugs3:


----------



## Malaperelka (Feb 11, 2015)

Goodbye Memebox, goodbye girls!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

Malaperelka said:


> Goodbye Memebox, goodbye girls!



don't go - we have the kbeauty forum!


----------



## dreamka (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  I did not write much here, but the whole time I followed, I'm sure some of you will remember me as memedreamka on instagram

it was nice times, thank you, bye bye...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Regards from Poland


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

As @@biancardi says there is a K beauty forum where people can still discuss K beauty products whether you're a veteran or just setting out on the voyage of discovery a lot of the girls can now be found below so come and join us for zombie, spiders, snail mucin, starfish extract and loads of other weird and wonderful products that are Korean Beauty lol!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/384-k-beauty/


----------



## theori3 (Feb 11, 2015)

It looks like the guidelines for box reviews have been changed again, they moved the cutoff date to boxes purchased after october 1.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

theori3 said:


> It looks like the guidelines for box reviews have been changed again, they moved the cutoff date to boxes purchased after october 1.



our memespies!    That is good news


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

lol I am not going anywhere... Btw from way alidolly has put orders of dates on insta that lippy is ood grrrrrrr


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 11, 2015)

I now appreciate my insanely gigantic stash of products I will never be able to use up in time.

Guess we were all smart to have hoarded them after all.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I now appreciate my insanely gigantic stash of products I will never be able to use up in time.
> 
> Guess we were all smart to have hoarded them after all.



yep - haha.  I guess I will get thru my cleansers after all!  By the year 2017  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starry101 (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought they would leave the boxes but only ship the to the US but they're all gone. I wonder what they plan to do with all that excess product. You think they would have discounted them to sell them, better than inventory just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 11, 2015)

starry101 said:


> I thought they would leave the boxes but only ship the to the US but they're all gone. I wonder what they plan to do with all that excess product. You think they would have discounted them to sell them, better than inventory just sitting there doing nothing.


They will probably ship them to the USA Warehouse then sell them to US customers with a jacked up price, LOL


----------



## sam356 (Feb 11, 2015)

@@artemiss I haven't placed my roseroseshop order yet. I didn't know they're on ebay. Oh they've free shipping too. Definitely, you can get so much stuff with $35.99 from other sites (same amount as one memebox + shipping). I'll say memebox is good for trying expensive and unknown brands for less, but that's not even the case anymore. Do a patch test on your hand/arm before you use benton.

Also try the etude house chocolate eyeshadows that @@Jane George mentioned. I'll be buying more of them soon!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 11, 2015)

@@sam356 do you already have the etude choco eyeshadows?  Can you swatch them (pretty please)?  Mine just shipped out from BNK and I cannot wait!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 11, 2015)

Biancardi, I don't have them yet! I wish, I bought them on the same day you guys did from TK. I don't think tester korea even shipped them yet. I did see some swatches online though. 

https://beautyfulldreams.wordpress.com/tag/valentine-collection/

Anyone else having problems with Canada post? My Intro Sampler set ($15) "arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing" for the past 5 days or so. Not sure if that means it got stuck in customs.

EDIT: This site has better swatches. http://musicalhouses.blogspot.ca/2015/02/etude-house-give-me-chocolate-eyeshadow.html


----------



## juless231 (Feb 11, 2015)

sam356 said:


> Biancardi, I don't have them yet! I wish, I bought them on the same day you guys did from TK. I don't think tester korea even shipped them yet. I did see some swatches online though.
> 
> https://beautyfulldreams.wordpress.com/tag/valentine-collection/
> 
> ...



Me!!! I had two parcels arrive in Canada at the same time. One arrived to me Monday, second FINALLY moved out of "arrived in Canada" yesterday. Also, usually it goes to Ont., then finishes "processing" there, then to Dieppe then PEI. This one landed in Ont., finished processing in Montreal, and is now apparently "in transit". No idea what the hell happened there....


----------



## sam356 (Feb 11, 2015)

My packages come to the Mississauga, Ontario and then they ship it my house. I only live a few minutes away from Mississauaga, so I don't understand why it's taking so long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Yay, at least your package is in transit, you will get it soon enough! One of packages actually went around the entire country before it came to me lol. It was Canada Post error apparently. I feel a little bit better now. I hope its not being held up by Canada Customs because my package is under $20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Could be the current weather....who knows. I usually get my packages within 2-3 days after they're get sent for further processing.


----------



## rubymoon (Feb 11, 2015)

Just had to say Goodbye, Memebox.

Whereas other local companies want to go global, you went from global to local. But I have had my fun, thanks. Time to spread my wings and fly, lol.

My guess is they ran out of prospect companies which are willing to hand out free items/items for a small price to put in boxes. Sure S.Korea probably has the biggest number of skincare companies, but it's still not unlimited.


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone have trouble going past the homepage for Memebox? Trying to get into my account and it crashes on me each time.. You would think after they cut off the international customers their website would be easier to access.. not the other way around..


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

I was having this problem yesterday (haven't tried today yet). I had something in the cart and tried to check out but now I'm glad it didn't work. Great way to keep me from buying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

The day the site works perfectly is the day the drones have taken over


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 11, 2015)

My only reason for going to the Memebox website now is to check the status of my commission. I refuse to buy anything online with Paypal until I can cash out these points. Plus, with my Feb 15 Ebates payout, I may be able to put in a sizable TesterKorea order that costs me literally nothing. Those are always the best kind of hauls.


----------



## blinded (Feb 11, 2015)

TonyaBeans said:


> My only reason for going to the Memebox website now is to check the status of my commission. I refuse to buy anything online with Paypal until I can cash out these points. Plus, with my Feb 15 Ebates payout, I may be able to put in a sizable TesterKorea order that costs me literally nothing. Those are always the best kind of hauls.


That's the same thing I'm doing. My ebates payout came already, so I spent that this morning on some Missha samples from BNK, but I've been making my TK wishlist since memebox broke up with me. I have added and removed so many things it's almost borderlining on obsessive. I figure it's free money and I should use it to get at least one or two items I might not have bought with my own money. 

I also won a $25 Amazon gift card, so I was going to spend that on some skincare but amazon.ca is so overpriced it's almost funny. I think I'm going to test out a Japanese sunscreen. I really need to be better about applying it all the time and not just in the summer.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

I love Ebates.  Best.thing.ever.  I just wish I would have known about it sooner.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 11, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I now appreciate my insanely gigantic stash of products I will never be able to use up in time.
> 
> Guess we were all smart to have hoarded them after all.


@@LisaLeah Haha! Yes!  I have enough for me, my sisters, mom, aunts, cousin and every female I work with at this point.  I can get us all through the Zombie Apocalypse with gorgeous skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

I received my last box today and tbh looking at my stash I have enough for years


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I received my last box today and tbh looking at my stash I have enough for years


Me too! I put everything that expires this year in a plastic tub in my bathroom so I can try to use it up. I also put everything that expires in 2017 in a big plastic tub and put it in the closet so I won't be tempted to open any of it. Although there are lots of things in that tub that I would like to try, but I just have to wait.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Still got 7 things to come from Memeland - the valentine bundle (3), Shara shara, Velieve, Korea's most wanted 2 and the spider pack. Thought that would have arrived today but might appear tomorrow. Sooo tempted by the Innisfree website at the moment but worried I'll get whacked for VAT on arrival (and that damned £12 letter to say I've got a payment to make). I don't have a problem paying the VAT but do object to them charging an obscene amount for the card when they are just holding the parcel at the local depot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> utter rip off.

So..trying hard to resist as not like I actually need anything now...or in a years time...or perhaps two..


----------



## Jane George (Feb 11, 2015)

Just realised that memebox cs are not even sure of basics... I sent an email about the lippy which has an expired date and got a reply back saying it was a sell by date....

Why would a manufacturer put a sell by date on their product... A use by date I understand because it covers their butts but not a sell by date.

Indeed even if it was a sell by date... Why are they selling after?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just got an email for a collaboration box with Yeondukong. Any thoughts?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

Also $5 off USA shop and Memebox XO orders over $50 with code "fabfive"


----------



## seachange (Feb 11, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Just realised that memebox cs are not even sure of basics... I sent an email about the lippy which has an expired date and got a reply back saying it was a sell by date....
> 
> Why would a manufacturer put a sell by date on their product... A use by date I understand because it covers their butts but not a sell by date.
> 
> Indeed even if it was a sell by date... Why are they selling after?


That's the most ridiculous explanation I ever heard, "sell by date"!!!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

For those that have ordered the valentines bundle, looks like they shipped today as just had DHL text and looks like its been picked up from the warehouse...actually excited about this one as really, really, REALLY hoping its going to be amazing (yes, yes...I know, it'll be mediocre at best but I can dream).


----------



## theori3 (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like Best Beauty Forward spoilers are now up on Instagram and FB...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Looks like Best Beauty Forward spoilers are now up on Instagram and FB...


I will have to take a look!  thanks



Reija said:


> Just got an email for a collaboration box with Yeondukong. Any thoughts?



The first thing I thought was that she was 12! haha  She is so cute and very young looking (she is actually 25)    I am not a fan of cream sticks either.  If folks love those colors, mememakeup is really good - I purchased one of their lip crayons, eyeliners and a couple of the eyeshadows, so it isn't a bad deal.  I just don't care for the colors they picked, plus the cream blush sticks - nope.  I am surprised they didn't put in the contour sticks - as she also has those on memebox-korea

They have 2 more collaborators on memebox-korea that I think we might be seeing soon as well

So Young - who has a concealer, some eyestick cream shadows,   lip &amp; cheek colors in a doe applicator

http://www.memebox.com/page/9879?source=1276

Da Yeong (her line is called XO Black Line, cause all of the packaging is black, maybe?)  - she has lipsticks, powder blushes, stick foundation, foundation brush

http://www.memebox.com/page/9883?source=1280

Out of these 3 collaborators, I am most interested in Da Yeong's line - I am tempted by So Young's eyestick shadows as well.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2015)

She is very young looking isn't she  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> When I saw the box, I thought of it being really cute for younger girls. I'm sure my daughter would love it. Luckily she doesn't see it plus she is really too young to wear any makeup. I think the colors wouldn't work with me. Thanks for the other recommendations. They look interesting. I also like the black packaging.


----------



## Xerizza (Feb 12, 2015)

I recently received my Mystery box and I'm curious did everyone get different items in their Mystery boxes? Cause I've seen pictures of what other ppl got and, what I have in mine aint anywhere near the same.. :/


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Xerizza said:


> I recently received my Mystery box and I'm curious did everyone get different items in their Mystery boxes? Cause I've seen pictures of what other ppl got and, what I have in mine aint anywhere near the same.. :/


They were different. Some better than others...mine was utter rubbish and not worth the money paid.


----------



## Xerizza (Feb 12, 2015)

One would think they'd put the same items in all boxes, mystery or not..


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Xerizza said:


> One would think they'd put the same items in all boxes, mystery or not..


They were what was left in the warehouse from previous boxes so they didnt have enough to put the same into each box. More of a grab bag of items thrown into the box. Some people got lucky and received as least one good product...others (like myself) received 4 really rubbish items like the underarm moisturiser pads or even razor blades!!


----------



## starry101 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it was assumed they would be different when they said it would contain 4-5 items. If they knew what was in it and they were all the same box they wouldn't have given a range of quantity.


----------



## jmen (Feb 12, 2015)

Wonder what happened with the unsold boxes and will the U.S. boxes only contain mehmeh's brand items? If so why bother? Did anyone else buy their gel eyeliners and have a problem with them making your eyes sensitive?


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

I am really missing Memebox.

Without the international offerings it's not even the same company anymore.

I have a bunch of points in my account and literally there is nothing to spend them on.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> I am really missing Memebox.
> 
> Without the international offerings it's not even the same company anymore.
> 
> I have a bunch of points in my account and literally there is nothing to spend them on.



I know. I hope they are just regrouping and surprise us.  I hope it won't be just the collaborator stuff.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

At first I was really thinking this was the final step.  Only USA.

Now that everything's been removed from the shop and I see the content available and look at the boxes and their prices,  I just can't believe that they think this will work.

I am now thinking that they may actually come crawling back when they realize how valuable their International customers really are.  It might take awhile because they really do have some major issues to sort out but I hope they kiss and make up.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 12, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just got an email for a collaboration box with Yeondukong. Any thoughts?


I'm old enough to be her mother, and her approach to makeup is so very similar to mine- simple, natural looking, minimal. 

My skin feels so much better without the heavy coverage I used to wear. As long as I use my great K- beauty skin moisturizing treatments, my skin really does look better with just a bit of coverage like Yeondukong and her products offer. I bought the box and the additional products not included in the box.

I've written Memebox to ask if they can translate her video into English for us. She has a very good grasp of how makeup enhances, not covers up good skin. I love it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm really looking forward to getting this set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> At first I was really thinking this was the final step.  Only USA.
> 
> Now that everything's been removed from the shop and I see the content available and look at the boxes and their prices,  I just can't believe that they think this will work.
> 
> I am now thinking that they may actually come crawling back when they realize how valuable their International customers really are.  It might take awhile because they really do have some major issues to sort out but I hope they kiss and make up.


It is pretty shocking.

At least with the memebox Korea store - they have a lot of products.    I just don't know how they think this is going to work in the USA now.


----------



## jmen (Feb 12, 2015)

I suspect they won't be successful in the US if this is the best they can do. So bummed.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 12, 2015)

The boxes in the USA shop are not fun.  It was interesting and exciting with themed boxes that would spoil over time.  With the way they are doing boxes now, I will be much more inclined to order from Tester Korea and the like.  It's very sad.  They are just like Wishtrend now with boxes that might be an okay deal if you are going to use all the products in it, but the boxes are not exciting.  I am not on the edge of my seat waiting to see what Wishtrend does next.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a $25 mystery box that says it contains Leader's brand stuff. Of course you will have to add another $5 in product if you want free shipping


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2015)

Got my Detox &amp; Renew box today. I am pretty happy with it. Does anyone know what the purpose of those red bead things inside the Mayn Bio Meineraltox Mist are supposed to do? When I picked up the box I heard them rolling around. Kind of strange since it says to shake it before use.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

Haven't got that product but I inow with the capsule creams there are usually two different products to give additional benefits. Probably the same with those. From the name sounds like they will add minerals to add nutrition to the skin... Although only a guess


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Haven't got that product but I inow with the capsule creams there are usually two different products to give additional benefits. Probably the same with those. From the name sounds like they will add minerals to add nutrition to the skin... Although only a guess


After reading the card it sounds like what you said, adding minerals and ions to the mist. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> After reading the card it sounds like what you said, adding minerals and ions to the mist. Sounds pretty cool.


I love those type of products as two different products in one container give two types of benefits which is very cool


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2015)

Memebox USA has an IPhone/iPad app now.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh what... did anyone noticed the 90 Day Hassle Free Returns logo on the Leaders box?

eta: oops I guess they all say that now.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol only hassle being you have to talk to customer services


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol only hassle being you have to talk to customer services


Hopefully they'll be conversant in English...

I was looking at the Leaders box.  I like Leaders but they mostly make masks.  The blurb doesn't make that very clear.

And with Memebox and their ridiculous values, it'll probably be 7 masks which they value at $5 each.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

I used up my points and picked up the Leaders box, since I happen to love their masks.

Also it is the only brand that Meme currently is selling (besides LJH) that is remotely interesting to me.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

On luckybox info on a review I had them as $3 each


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 12, 2015)

I bought the Leader's box too as their masks are my favorite. I also bought a Meme eyeliner so I could get free shipping.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

I love leaders as well - but I have 423,189 masks to go thru....

I could purchase this for my mom, as she LOVES leaders...hmmm


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

@@biancardi not too many masks then?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

I guess we've paid more than this for a mask box (cuz shipping).  And I've liked mask boxes...

and I could put in a Missha Strawberry Latte Cleanser and get free shipping...


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

I put in 2 Leaders blueberry masks to get free shipping.

@$2.75 a mask that was a pretty fair price.

So it will be Leaders on top of Leaders.

Btw, for anyone who is not in the US...you really aren't missing out.

There is no great value here.

We will post the contents of this box and I am sure you can easily recreate it from TK or

so many other shops, for less.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

tbh with so much beauty this Brit is getting a few wa beauty boxes but these memeboxes seem meh. I am compensating with kawaii and Japanese candy atm.

Also collecting Tonymoly cuties atm


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

@@Jane George If I were you I would just shop at Boots everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Then I would have scotch salmon on toast points w/ clotted cream.

Then back to Boots.

Or better yet the beauty dept at Selfridges. I wish I could transport myself there now.

The Meme site is really meh meh for sure. We are all going to feel the affects of this...not just people who are outside of the US.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 12, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> @@Jane George If I were you I would just shop at Boots everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Then I would have scotch salmon on toast points w/ clotted cream.
> 
> ...


Lol if it bad I have never been to the selfridges in birmingham and live only ten or so miles away. As for boots I like it for basics tbh.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Lol if it bad I have never been to the selfridges in birmingham and live only ten or so miles away. As for boots I like it for basics tbh.


There is a hole in the tapestry of your life.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Selfridges has an amazing beauty dept and some really hard to find brands.

But I have only been to the one on Oxford street in London, which is the flagship store,

so Birmingham may be different.

And I know it's just basics but I seriously "heart" Boots. No7 can do no wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ugh. I am so missing England right now.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

I looked at the Leaders USA and Korean sites and they have more than masks to offer, so I'm thinking of picking this up in hopes of other things being in there. 

http://leaders-cosmetics-shop.myshopify.com/

ETA: correct their/there/they're..i know better!  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe all i am seeing is the 30% off sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 12, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I looked at the Leaders USA and Korean sites and they have more than masks to offer, so I'm thinking of picking this up in hopes of other things being in there.
> 
> http://leaders-cosmetics-shop.myshopify.com/
> 
> ETA: correct their/there/they're..i know better!  &lt;_&lt;


I'm hoping they sneak a hand cream or one of their toners in but I feel like the odds are low.  My fingers are crossed, though, for sure.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm hoping they sneak a hand cream or one of their toners in but I feel like the odds are low.  My fingers are crossed, though, for sure.


There is a Leaders spoiler on instagram.

I can't upload the photo but it's a...



Spoiler



Balancing Mask from their new Recovery Mask line.


----------



## blinded (Feb 12, 2015)

When I was in high school we had Boots here. Not sure if it was all across Canada or just parts, but I loved it. So much better than Shoppers Drug Mart. I used to always buy nail polish there. Can't remember the brand, but it was only at Boots. I used to also buy J17 magazine, even though I didn't have any clue who a lot of the celebrities were. I miss Boots.


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 12, 2015)

I received the anti-aging, detox and renew, and baby soft skin boxes yesterday. I'm pretty happy with all of them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

It is going to be beyond freeeeeeeezing here tonight and tomorrow.

The whole north east coast is getting slammed w/ Artic cold.

So I am about to finally break out the Purederm self heating Oatmeal mask from the Whole Grains box.

Has anyone tried it?

Liked it?

Lukewarm about it? ha!

I am determined to work my way through my stash instead of constantly looking at sites to buy "mo stuff!

@@blinded I am w/ you on Boots...such a happy store!


----------



## artemiss (Feb 12, 2015)

I got the tracking number for my Seeds and Flowers box today...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2015)

@LisaLeah  I did try it and I was lukewarm on it.  I am not a fan of heating masks, so that might be it.  I like cooling masks better.

I know, we are getting slammed in the NE, aren't we?  I am sick of winter.


----------



## blinded (Feb 12, 2015)

Southern Ontario hasn't been hit with the snow that the east coast has been, but the temperatures all winter have been so low. It's going to be around -30C tomorrow and possibly dropping as low as -40C over the next few days. Totally a stay in the house type of weekend.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 12, 2015)

@@blinded stay in pajamas all weekend! That is some crazy cold weather.

thanks @@biancardi


----------



## seachange (Feb 12, 2015)

blinded said:


> Southern Ontario hasn't been hit with the snow that the east coast has been, but the temperatures all winter have been so low. It's going to be around -30C tomorrow and possibly dropping as low as -40C over the next few days. Totally a stay in the house type of weekend.


I think I wont survive those kind of temperatures...


----------



## blinded (Feb 12, 2015)

seachange said:


> I think I wont survive those kind of temperatures...


It's challenging, but you get used to it. You bunker down for a few days and then when the temperature rises to -20C it feels like summer. After a day or two you start to go a bit stir crazy, so inevitably someone will scream "I need to leave the house!" and usually run to the store for snacks or to Tim Hortons for coffee and timbits. A few minutes outside and the urge to leave the house again is gone for another day.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my @@LisaLeah I didn't even register the 30% off sale when I linked the Leaders site. Must. Stay. Away. Sales over in two days!

And @@Saffyra I'm hoping for a toner or lotion or something!! We can dream!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 12, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I got the tracking number for my Seeds and Flowers box today...


I did as well, except the code is all messed up. Is yours a normal code?


----------



## artemiss (Feb 13, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I did as well, except the code is all messed up. Is yours a normal code?


Huh, now that you mention it, no, it doesn't look like the right cell was linked in there. Weirdness.


----------



## artemiss (Feb 13, 2015)

Annd it's fixed.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 13, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Annd it's fixed.


Ah, I just realized that my messed up code is for LB 14. I got a Seeds and Flowers code just now that looks like a USPS tracking code.

ETA: The Seeds and Flowers code is wrong on the website, but correct in the email.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, that's all my orders from memebox shipped...just waiting for them to arrive. Will be so weird not getting the pink boxes any more....though do have a beautynetkorea order and Innisfree order en-route too lol! Do love getting parcels delivered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Boots is ok...do like the Champney's range of bath products and they usually have so cute ranges at Christmas (they even had a hand cream that looking a bit like the penguin one (but was an owl) and have Hello Kitty etc.

The beauty dept is Harvey Nicks in Edinburgh is ok but very expensive so for one off items only (got a perfume once and cost me over £80 as it was a limited edition solid perfume in a compact but it was a little gold Pegasus horse and its gorgeous!).

Frasers in Glasgow is also ok as has MAC / Benefit etc but given the prices of Korean stuff, would rather buy online...though do like the occasional Body Shop or Aveda purchase


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 13, 2015)

Did they ever sell LB14 as a single?

I've had 9 Memeboxes, PopSugar, Glossybox, three Birchboxes, many trades and smaller shop orders, some indies and a few food boxes delivered in the past week. I need nothing, but the want is real. I'll miss the surprise of unknown boxes, the USA shop and boxes just aren't doing it for me. Overpriced and boring.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 13, 2015)

No...I don't think LB14 was available as seemed to appear on the website as sold out. 13 was available but not 14...probably recycled items from that box from other boxes (so leftovers) and didn't have enough stock to sell it individually.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 13, 2015)

Lb14 went up already sold out . My last 3 boxes have now shipped lb14 and the flower and valentine box bundle. I will post

The reviews but I feel I'm not actually missing out on them not being around anymore . They cut down the box selling from November to the point i didn't bother checking the website daily

. I weaned myself

Off the boxes as such now and f I fancy something I will just buy it or

Buy a different box from elsewhere

I'm not hopeful of lb14 as it wasn't what I bought the bundle for back then . I don't like how they have made it a choice of 3 warehouse stock dump boxes this month .


----------



## theori3 (Feb 13, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Did they ever sell LB14 as a single?
> 
> I've had 9 Memeboxes, PopSugar, Glossybox, three Birchboxes, many trades and smaller shop orders, some indies and a few food boxes delivered in the past week. I need nothing, but the want is real. I'll miss the surprise of unknown boxes, the USA shop and boxes just aren't doing it for me. Overpriced and boring.


I don't believe LB14 was ever available for purchase on its own.

I've also had a whole bunch arrive this week, and have been randomly reading posts on r/makeuprehab and feeling like I need to stop buying! I saw one post that was a challenge to remove something from your wishlist that you had a dupe of... I think the Etude House give me chocolate eye shadow I've had in my beautynetkorea cart will be getting the boot, as I'm sure I have similar shadows already!

ETA: This is also reinforcing my thought that I should not buy anymore memeboxes... people talking about getting the new mystery box definitely made me feel tempted to grab it too!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 13, 2015)

I thought my fingers were going to fall off in this freezing cold weather! I didn't bring my gloves with me yesterday and my fingers are still sore from the cold. I don't know why I never check the weather channel. I just assume it's sunny outside, so the weather must be nice out too. Wrong, living in Canada after all....its sunny even when it's freezing outside! 

I'll be staying in this weekend. Thanks for the warning.

Despite the weather, I did manage to pick up my memebox. My sampler set finally arrived and 3 of my other packages are being processed. So looks like I only have 2 more boxes coming and that's about it. Only mystery box I've left is Flowers &amp; Seeds- fingerscrossed it's a good one! This time around I want it to be a complete surprise because it's my last memebox and all. I won't be looking at spoilers or at least try not to!

I was wondering what the leaders box was all about....then I checked Memebox's email right now lol. Mystery solved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 13, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I did as well, except the code is all messed up. Is yours a normal code?


My tracking code is all messed up to. Looks like an Excel spreadsheet formula. This happened to me before in October and it was on the box that customs seized. I hope it is not an omen for that happening again. I emailed Memebox and asked for the correct tracking number.


----------



## starry101 (Feb 13, 2015)

I posted the Valentine's day boxes spoilers that was just posted to the FB group.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 13, 2015)

I LOVE all 3 of the Valentine's Day Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Much better choices for me than the Christmas boxes.  In fact, this Valentine's Day before the day has been one delivery after the other- much more fun than Christmas was because it's so unexpected. The dogs even got gifts from their paternal grandparents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That cute little girl with the new Memebox collab. now ( I don't know her name right now) has cream eye shadows out on that same page.. I picked up three of them. The " MEMELOVE" code still works for small-ish purchases that would be under $30 with a bigger discount. 

Oh, and the Seeds and Flowers box is lovely too. Happy happy Memebox day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Feb 13, 2015)

blinded said:


> You bunker down for a few days and then when the temperature rises to -20C it feels like summer. After a day or two you start to go a bit stir crazy, so inevitably someone will scream "I need to leave the house!" and usually run to the store for snacks or to Tim Hortons for coffee and timbits.


This is the most Canadian thing I've ever read in my life. ahahahhaha


----------



## juless231 (Feb 13, 2015)

Juuuust great... We've had at least one snowstorm a week (usually two) for the last month and are due for another on Sunday. Up to 45cm when there is already so much snow around my house that I can't actually see out my livingroom windows!! I usually love storms, but they're starting to interfere with my incoming parcels and that just isn't acceptable!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my last two Memeboxes due to arrive soon and I hope they don't get held up too much.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 13, 2015)

I wish I could have some (not all!!) of your snow.  We've got no snow at all.  Just a lot of rain.  And no sunshine.  Ah, Seattle...


----------



## juless231 (Feb 13, 2015)

@@Saffyra I'll ship some to you, free of charge! I'll even throw in a facemask or two.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 13, 2015)

My city is officially in the #1 spot for the most snowfall in the country this year, and we're getting another foot of snow on Sunday. I'm done. We've gotten a total of 92 or so inches...Sunday it'll be over 100. I live on the first floor of my apartment building and I can barely see out my front windows because there's so much snow piled up in my yard. I need a vacation LOL

The worst part is my mail rarely shows up during storms, and then everything is delayed for days and a lot of my boxes come late. &lt;/3


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2015)

I feel for you ladies in the cold climates. I don't miss living in those conditions. What a bummer about the mail.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  Sometimes living in the warmth all the time gets tiring also. I want to wear my boots but it's too warm and my pedicure isn't up to speed for sandals because two days ago I was still wearing my boots. These heat waves are making things complicated. :angry:    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Feb 13, 2015)

I miss living in California.....

Anyway, did anyone notice that Memebox now has an mobile app and they have some items that will only be available via an app? I downloaded it (slow) and what they had, didn't entice me.


----------



## juless231 (Feb 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> My city is officially in the #1 spot for the most snowfall in the country this year, and we're getting another foot of snow on Sunday. I'm done. We've gotten a total of 92 or so inches...Sunday it'll be over 100. I live on the first floor of my apartment building and I can barely see out my front windows because there's so much snow piled up in my yard. I need a vacation LOL
> 
> The worst part is my mail rarely shows up during storms, and then everything is delayed for days and a lot of my boxes come late. &lt;/3


There's nothing worse than seeing the tracking for a parcel show that it's in your city and it's storming outside!! We're about the same for snow. As of the 11th we've had 271cm/107inches and some more fell today. Then I guess we're in for the same storm on the weekend. FUN TIMES! Bah...

I can't believe I have two Memeboxes left and that's it. I'll definitely miss it but looking forward to spending more time in the k-beauty section.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Feb 14, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I wish I could have some (not all!!) of your snow.  We've got no snow at all.  Just a lot of rain.  And no sunshine.  Ah, Seattle...


I'm just over the border from you! How many other people are so close by and I didn't know it.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I moved up to Canada and no snow at all!! I do kinda enjoy the gray, rainy days though.. I don't miss the texas heat too much.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 14, 2015)

No snow here in Scotland - just dreich (wet and cold)....sort of typical weather for any time of the year here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Valentine bundle in East Midlands at the moment so won't arrive today (DHL only work till lunchtime on a Saturday and not at all on a Sunday which is rubbish).

Gave hubby his mini memebox for valentines day and gots cards from both him and daughter. Kirsty also got me a Pandora link safety chain for my bracelet for my birthday (Happy Birthday to me!) and money from hubby. Cutest present from my penpal in Japan - a little wooden musical box that plays some of "Let it Go!" from Frozen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I miss living in California.....
> 
> Anyway, did anyone notice that Memebox now has an mobile app and they have some items that will only be available via an app? I downloaded it (slow) and what they had, didn't entice me.


I downloaded it as well. I was considering the Carry out box but not sure. Also interested in the Eggy mask and cleanse set because I wanted to try the Egg white mask. So far I have resisted though and haven't bought anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Any feedback on the Egg white mask?


----------



## Weebs (Feb 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> I feel for you ladies in the cold climates. I don't miss living in those conditions. What a bummer about the mail.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sometimes living in the warmth all the time gets tiring also. I want to wear my boots but it's too warm and my pedicure isn't up to speed for sandals because two days ago I was still wearing my boots. These heat waves are making things complicated. :angry:    /emoticons/bigg[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I grew up in So Cal, moved to New Hampshire (hated it and DO NOT miss), did a stint in Florida and now I'm in Phoenix, Arizona.  I completely feel you on the boot thing!  I think I wore them for a week and now it's so hot that boots just don't work.  I'm hoping for at least one more "cool" down before the super hot summer weather kicks in but it looks like a miracle would have to happen in order for it to be cool enough to be able to wear my boots again this year.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> I downloaded it as well. I was considering the Carry out box but not sure. Also interested in the Eggy mask and cleanse set because I wanted to try the Egg white mask. So far I have resisted though and haven't bought anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Any feedback on the Egg white mask?


I haven't tried the egg white mask - would be interested in others opinions on this one as well. I have tried skinfood's rice, black sugar and strawberry sugar masks..


----------



## veritazy (Feb 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I haven't tried the egg white mask - would be interested in others opinions on this one as well. I have tried skinfood's rice, black sugar and strawberry sugar masks..


Neither have I.

Tried those as well and the hot sesame is my fav! Idk...probably it is the earthy, sesame smell I diggg &lt;3 

Tonight I went a bit crazy and lathered on the MBD's honey mask + Skin food's sesame on top. Result: awesomeness.

Just dropping to say hi. Had too much wine. Nights now..


----------



## biancardi (Feb 14, 2015)

veritazy said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> Tried those as well and the hot sesame is my fav! Idk...probably it is the earthy, sesame smell I diggg &lt;3
> 
> ...


hi @@veritazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a great night!


----------



## blinded (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone who got the last Benton value set (and possibly others before that), you should look at the snail bee skin. Thanks to someone on fb I decided to check mine and it has weird floating bits in it. Between this and the mizon floaty bits I think I should not try to look for new toners anymore.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So yay, I get to deal with trying to get a refund from memebox. I'm not agreeing to 5 points, that serves me no good. 

My dates are 2015.01.05 and it looks like it's batch EZOL153 (but that might not be right, it's hard to read)

This is my bottle


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 14, 2015)

blinded said:


> Anyone who got the last Benton value set (and possibly others before that), you should look at the snail bee skin. Thanks to someone on fb I decided to check mine and it has weird floating bits in it. Between this and the mizon floaty bits I think I should not try to look for new toners anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So yay, I get to deal with trying to get a refund from memebox. I'm not agreeing to 5 points, that serves me no good.
> 
> My dates are 2015.01.05 and it looks like it's batch EZOL153 (but that might not be right, it's hard to read)
> 
> This is my bottle


Ugh I'm sorry! What is going on with everything right now, geez!


----------



## blinded (Feb 14, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Ugh I'm sorry! What is going on with everything right now, geez!


I know! Just in the last couple of weeks there has been the questionable Elizavecca masks, Mizon and now Benton floating bits. That's too much, especially since I bought all 3 of them. Everyone! Don't buy anything I am buying. I'm cursed.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 14, 2015)

@blinded  Thanks for the heads up! Mine has floaties in it to and it is from the same lot as yours. Do you think that the other Benton products are safe to use? Just a bit worried that the company is lax with quality control because of the past issue with the bad batch of the essence and now this toner batch...


----------



## blinded (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm not qualified to guess, but for now I'm going to try not to panic and I'm still going to use my open products. I'd say just keep an eye on the other stuff as you use it. I haven't used anything from this value set yet. I would really like to know if the problems are the way Benton produces their products, or if it's more related to the actual formula of the products and the storage and transportation of them. The fact Mizon has similar looking particles in their toner makes me think it's not just a Benton issue, but might be connected to items being shipped around the world in fluctuating temperatures. But, I wouldn't blame anyone if they wanted to stay far away from Benton.


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 15, 2015)

I just checked my Benton snail bee skin and it's got floating bits in it too. It's from batch EZ0K013. I've been using it for about a month already and never noticed it because the bottle is dark. Thankfully my skin has been ok...maybe it's just how the product is...? At least I'm hoping so...


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm really tempted to take this into lab with me on Monday to get a better look at the floaties under a microscope.  Heck, I'll even pipet some out if necessary for a better look. In the meantime, I just sent an email to memebox with photos attached so hopefully they can look into the issue and let us know if it is contamination or precipitation caused from storage/shipping methods.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, mine has floaters too. And I know for a fact they were not there when I originally bought the set, because I inspected everything, considering the company's previous record. Please tell us if you find out anything


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh no...I can't bear the thought of another Benton issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Snail bee Essence and Steam Cream have been true holy grail game-changers for me, and the sheet mass have minimized breakouts for me after just one use. I hate that they seem to have issues more often than other companies. I haven't used any of the other products from their line, and I'll admit I have been curious...but I can't lie when I say I check my bottles of essence almost every time I put it on. The Benton fear is real lol


----------



## blinded (Feb 15, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Oh no...I can't bear the thought of another Benton issue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Snail bee Essence and Steam Cream have been true holy grail game-changers for me, and the sheet mass have minimized breakouts for me after just one use. I hate that they seem to have issues more often than other companies. I haven't used any of the other products from their line, and I'll admit I have been curious...but I can't lie when I say I check my bottles of essence almost every time I put it on. The Benton fear is real lol


Same here. I really want this to be a storage, transportation or Memebox issue. I understand that Benton uses more "natural" preservatives, but maybe that's not a good thing. I really don't want to give up my essence or steam cream.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

I looked at mine (as I ordered several of those kits) and other than the normal "bubble" formation that occurs in gel solutions, I do not see any floaters.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I looked at mine (as I ordered several of those kits) and other than the normal "bubble" formation that occurs in gel solutions, I do not see any floaters.


We're talking about High Content Skin, which is a liquid watery toner, not a gel.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 15, 2015)

OiiO said:


> We're talking about High Content Skin, which is a liquid watery toner, not a gel.


oh - let me take a look at those - I have two of them. Thank you!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 15, 2015)

OiiO said:


> We're talking about High Content Skin, which is a liquid watery toner, not a gel.


I just checked mine and I don't see anything in mine. Looks completely clear. The mfg date is 2014 11 06


----------



## blinded (Feb 15, 2015)

There doesn't seem to be consistency between the mfg dates. It can be from the same batch and some are good some are bad, and there are at least two different dates. I have zero knowledge on this type of stuff, but to me it seems like it's not a Benton issue but something else. If it was Benton's fault, would there be both good and bad products in two different batches? Perhaps the product can't stand up to the shipping process in the winter?


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> oh - let me take a look at those - I have two of them. Thank you!!


If there are any floaters, you'll see them right away. I'm scared to use it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh, really hope its not contamination issue again with the Bentons stuff. I wasn't going to buy the set but after everyone raving about how great the products are I bought it. My bottle is from the same batch but "looks" ok at the moment. There are little bubbles on the pump tube but I can't see anything else in there atm. Have the bottles with the floaters been used or were they brand new?

I'd be worried if this is the second batch of contaminated products from the same company and on a different product line (essence vs content skin).

Really need to find out what the floaters are. According to the blurb, Bentons content skin should have antibacterial properties. Did the company ever actually state what the contamination was with the essence? Was it mould spores or something else?

Really don't want to use any of the products if it IS a contamination issue. Once is unfortunate but twice is downright careless imho and could sink the company completely given they only have the one line (don't they?). Just hope for their sake, its nothing serious.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 16, 2015)

I thought I had seen a email or comment with the CEO email about this latest blurb and he requested to email him at Benton and get replacement sent out .

It may of been on the addicts page or somewhere . I know I was so dang tired from work yesterday it caught my eye .


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 16, 2015)

This is what I found on Facebook not sure if this is the one your talking about there is the same address on Instagram for another product of there's that is coming through cloudy .ot seems the aloe serum and a different gel have cloudy or floaters in .

"Benton Snail Bee Essence update:

Mr.Lee of Benton Cosmetic quickly responded to my email about the contaminated products. The good news is that the issue is confined to product manufactured on 3-5-2014 (March 5, 2014).

Mr.Lee is currently investigating the matter in order to prevent it from happening again. If you have any product from this batch, he encourages you to contact him. He will ensure that your product is promptly replaced.

Here is the contact email address: [email protected]"


----------



## WillowCat (Feb 16, 2015)

I've got Benton Skin EZ0L153 dated 2015.01.05 and have been using it for over a week and it's clear of floaters. Maybe if it gets too cold something separates out?


----------



## crazysweet (Feb 16, 2015)

Has anyone received review points lately? I submitted mine over a week ago and it's not in my account yet. If they don't put it in soon, I will miss the withdrawal date  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone know if customer service is all US based now or is it still split? Waiting for my commission to be turned into points and to hear about the benton issue. Just wondering which time zone I need to be concerned with.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nope, I've been waiting for almost two weeks to get my review points.

Not sure if they stopped giving out points since they're not catering to international customers anymore. Maybe they will turn the points we're supposed to receive directly into cash after we send them the paypal payout form, without bothering to turn them into review points first?

I'm wondering if I should wait for my remaining points or just go ahead and get cash for the review points I already have in my account.


----------



## avarier (Feb 16, 2015)

I finally start using Benton and this starts up again...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 16, 2015)

So I took pics of the floaties in my Benton Skin toner (pics taken on a stereo microscope at 10x magnification).  So the floaties are actually white aggregates of I have no clue what. The first pic was taken with illumination from above on a black background, the second with illumination from below.

Also, has anyone emailed memebox and gotten a response yet?


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 16, 2015)

@stellaA they look slightly crystalline in nature to me. Defo don't look like mould spores (which is good in one way) so could they be a result of heat then rapid freeze (coming from warm country into hold of plane then to warm country again) having an effect on the ingredients....or perhaps grit / dirt but that wouldn't explain why clear bottles are now showing the floaters...hmmmm...


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 16, 2015)

@Alidolly  The little components of the aggregates are of varying shapes which are not typical of mold spores (at least from pics that I found online). I do know from experience that some solution components like detergents will precipitate out of solution at colder temperatures or from changes in pH or salt concentrations. Just wanted to share the pics hoping that others might have some insights into what may be going on with the Benton Skin stuff...

ETA: I did make sure to use proper sterile technique getting the aliquot of the toner out of the bottle just in case the floaties turn out to be innocuous because I really really want to try the Benton Skin out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## blinded (Feb 16, 2015)

@ I wonder if you sent those pictures to Benton if we might be able to get an answer? Just because it seems to be fairly random if the products have the floaties or not really makes me think it's not contamination.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 16, 2015)

Interesting about the Benton, I wonder if it is just freezing/thawing causing a component to separate and stay in crystal form. You'd think the scientist at Be ton would want to see this, maybe something could be changed. And I wi set if the Mizon aha/BHA toner I threw away from RRS could've been the same?


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 16, 2015)

@@blinded @@Krystyn Lowe  OK, I just sent an email to Benton about the High Content Skin with pictures attached. Hopefully they will get back to me soon with an explanation about what the floaties are and if the product is safe to use. Fingers crossed that we have nothing to worry about and we can slather the stuff onto our skin to our hearts content...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got the VIP "early access" e-mail for the Soothing Sista palette. I had absolutely no interest in it when I first saw spoilers, but It's only $17, and with the $3 off coupon they gave us (SOOTHING3 btw) I had to grab it. I had some points leftover and now that I'm looking at it, I'm really loving the rose gold/neutral thing happening. Plus quads are so awesome for me to have on those days where I just need a quick eye look. 

There wasn't free shipping, so I grabbed the $13 Missha Milky Body Oil to make the $30 free shipping limit. 

I'm excited to get it and at least have it for review purposes, but I do think if the shadows are as nice quality as the ones I've received from Memebox previously, it's going to get a lot of use!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

@MissJexie  I had already pre-ordered it (it was free shipping then for USA customers) and I am looking forward to getting it.  I think the colors will work nicely with the original pony palette too

I wish they had the VIP coupon back then too, as I know that the international customers got hit by shipping at that time.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  I had already pre-ordered it (it was free shipping then for USA customers) and I am looking forward to getting it.  I think the colors will work nicely with the original pony palette too
> 
> I wish they had the VIP coupon back then too, as I know that the international customers got hit by shipping at that time.


I really didn't plan on getting it at first. When the pre-order happened, I just wasn't very interested since I have the Naked 3 palette and these shades are definitely similar in tone. However once I took a closer look at the palette and the swatches, I realized I would definitely get a lot of use out of it. Plus the $3 coupon and extra memepoints hanging around definitely pushed me to pull the trigger on it haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 17, 2015)

I just requested my final Memepoint payout. It was quite bittersweet, since I do have a US PO Box and was considering buying something to just use up what I had left. I guess it's like ripping off a bandage. Better to do it quickly and all at once lol


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

@TonyaBeans  that is good that you have a po box in the states...just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if folks want to swap with you!

I am pretty excited - my mystery box with the leaders products should be arriving today.  I haven't seen any spoilers yet on IG.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 17, 2015)

So I just got the following email from Benton about the High Content Skin:

_Greetings from Benton. Thank you for your email and keen interest in Benton. We are afraid it is hard to figure out what those images are. If you send your bottle to us, then we could reply to you after a thorough investigation on Benton Snail Bee High Content Skin (EZ0L153) for abnormalities. Please send the product to us because it seems that we need to test the bottle you have. As we have the same lot which is sealed, we will have a test on the same batch aside from your own via certified institute by the MFDS (Ministry of Food and Drug Safety). We sincerely would like to know what made you decide to take pictures of our product with microscope for the accurate confirmation on this situation._

_ _

_The investigation would probably take at least couple of weeks since Korea is on Seollal holiday (18th-22nd,Feb). All of Korean companies and institutes resume normal work schedule as of next Monday(23rdFeb). Please excuse us for this inconvenience. _

_ _

_For your information, below is our address:_

_BENTON_

_101-ho, Bumyung Building, 404-15, Daebang-dong, Dongjak-gu, Seoul, Korea  (zip code: 156-811)_

_+07088050606_

_ _

_We would like to have your product for the prompt confirmation to reply regarding your questions. After the shipment via express mail, please let us know your PayPal account number and costs. The shipping cost will be borne by BENTON. In addition, please let us know where and when you purchased our product to find out the distribution channel. _

_ _

_As we strive for your satisfaction, we will do our best for this circumstance._

_We will be waiting for your email. Thank you very much for your cooperation._

_Warm Regards,_

_ _

_BENTON_

All I can say is WOW!!! Really impressed with the quick response and how seriously they take these kinds of issues! I will try sending mine back in the next day or two and let you know what they find out. WOW!


----------



## blinded (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow! I am impressed for sure. Definitely let us know what you find out. See memespies (assuming any of you are even reading this thread anymore), this is how you deal with a problem. You respond to your customer in a timely fashion and take it seriously. You don't ignore all the people who have emailed you about it. 

I wonder if others who got the bad product should email Benton or not. I don't want to unnecessarily flood them with emails, but they should know that multiple people have had this problem.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 17, 2015)

I got the mystery mask box - am posting info on the spoilers thread.

I think that is a good idea about the benton skin - one of my toners had the floaters, the other did not...


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 17, 2015)

So, spent some time at the weekend going through all the products I have from Memebox / Beauteque / Testerkorea etc and have finally sorted them into years - two Memeboxes with 2018 products - mainly the Bory items

- one large storage box plus about 7 large size Memeboxes of 2017 products

- one large storage box plus about 6 Memeboxes of 2016 products

And about 10 Memeboxes with products to be used in 2015 (or have manufacture dates of before 2014).

Looking at all the products, I think I'll cancel Glossybox as I really don't need ANY more cosmetics! I'll keep My Little Box going as I like the lifestyle items and Pink Parcel (for obvious reasons that I can use the items included lol) but I really need to step away from buying any more things as even giving loads to my Mum and MIL, I'll still struggle to get through everything!

Ah, memebox..stoppimg shipping internationally has been a good thing for me as I can no longer buy 3/4 boxes a month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Might get the Kawaii box instead lol!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 17, 2015)

@Alidolly   LOL! I get anxiety every time I look at my stash! But I think I will follow your example and sort my stuff out by use by dates too! Well maybe after a glass of wine or two though...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 17, 2015)

I made the realization a while ago that no matter how badly I wanted to use everything I had in my stash, that it would never, ever happen. 

I spent an entire day sorting things by type (cleanser, toner, cream etc) and laid them out in front of me all over the living room floor. I have dates on most of them so I ordered them by date as best as I could.

It's so hard to get rid of stuff I really want to use, so basically I played a little game. I wanted to get rid of at least 30% of each "group" unless I didn't have many items in a particular category. So in order to help me decide which products to get rid of, I shopped each section one item at a time.

Basically, I looked at the cleansers and chose the one I would want to use next. Then I went to the toners and did the same thing. Finally I'd have 3-4 products left in each pile, and I knew that even if I was interested in using them, they were the last ones I would pick, so it's time to get rid of them.

Then, I made a pinterest board with a photo of each product. I put it's meme listed price, and then took about 70% off of that. I posted the pinterest board on the memebox addicts facebook group and asked buyers to pay for shipping since the prices were very low, and bam- I made some extra money AND got rid of excess product.

That way, I can use the money i made to buy things I've really wanted to try, or things that have been on my wishlist for awhile, rather than holding on to a huge excess of product that I'll never get around to using!


----------



## blinded (Feb 17, 2015)

I got a response from Memebox about the Benton skin. Not really much of one, just that they were going to contact Benton to find out what is going on and then get back to me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 17, 2015)

What is the email address for Customer Service in the US?

Isn't the [email protected] a global address?


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 17, 2015)

So I got an email response from memebox about the Benton Skin ( the same response  that @@blinded received). I just got another email from them saying that they have partially refunded my paypal account for the toner from the value set!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I think they read @@blinded's earlier post chastising them for the slow customer service! :lol:


----------



## blinded (Feb 17, 2015)

I just checked my email and they are going to partially refund me as well. Thanks memespies!


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!  That is a great response from Benton!  I think it's funny they asked why you would take pictures with your microscope.  They must not know that lots of people are having this issue?

That's pretty freaking awesome, though, that they'll refund your shipping costs and that they were so intent on getting your exact bottle AND explaining what they were going to do with it!   I hope they tell you what they find!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 18, 2015)

@Saffyra   Yeah, the part in the email about the microscope photo documentation left me scratching my head. The tone was slightly accusatory perhaps? I guess the images must have really freaked them out!  Like really freaked them out!!! They must think that I really went out of my way to obtain the images (LOL corporate espionage perhaps!!!) when in reality I was just curious and happen to have access to microscopes because I work in academic research lab where we do a lot of microscope imaging. Heck, I've used our microscopes for more efficient splinter removals from fingers, checking out the pathetic state of my cuticles, getting a better look at the aphids that were residing on one of the lab plants, etc. So checking out the floaties in the toner was just a hey I've got 15 minutes to kill between incubation steps so I can either twiddle my thumbs or check out what those suckers are...

Yeah, and I totally agree that the whole detailed explanation of how the inquiry and analysis will be conducted is really wild but weird at the same time! Is it just me or is their reaction a tad excessive? I'm a little freaked out myself actually...


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 18, 2015)

They probably think you have a state of the art lab facility and given the previous contamination issue are scared their entire business could go down the toilet if you went public before they had investigated fully themselves. If there's nothing sinister then they can contact saying its just xxxx but if it is something serious, they can act quickly and then say "yes, there was a problem with that ONE batch / production line and we've recalled all the bottles sent out" so looks like they were on top of their game and identified the problem BEFORE you sent in the images (for anyone else enquiring about floaters).

Not many customers would have access to labs so they are probably also a bit worried about copyright and whether you might be a competitor trying to find out what's in their products or ruin their reputation. If you're on linkIn expect your profile to be read a few times in the next week or so!


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 18, 2015)

@Alidolly   OMG!!! I think you brilliantly summed up their concerns! I almost feel like I need to allay their fears by explaining that I pose no threat to them or their company.  However, I'm just going to politely provide them with the information and bottle that they requested and leave it at that. All they will find online about me is my poorly filled out researchgate profile and a list of development papers. Hopefully I have nothing to worry about...


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 18, 2015)

Before I moved into H&amp;Safety, I was a consultant Ergonomist so visited various sites (including lab facilities and production lines) and there was always suspicion when I asked about the processes and products being made! I had to ask to understand what the staff were doing so I could make recommendations about improving the working practices. Getting a camera into some of the places was a lengthy process and all photos were usually vetted to ensure I didn't inadvertently release sensitive information (perhaps to competitors!). Also did research for the Health and Safety Executive and other research bodies and the company I worked for had labs for testing asbestos and helped out with sampling when they were really busy (and have a biological science degree) so been in labs before....granted, a LONG time ago lol!!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

one of my bottles has those floaters - did you use the hi @ email address or the contact form, as I haven't received a response from CS in ages.   I just want to make sure they know that it isn't just one or two members that has this issue, but they should be letting everyone who ordered the benton sets that had the skin in it so that they could be proactive about it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 18, 2015)

@biancardi   I used the contact form. CS took about two days to respond to my email. I got my first email reply this afternoon from Gwen stating that meme was going to contact Benton and then an another email a few hours later that they had partially refunded my account for the Snail Bee High Content Skin. So hopefully they will respond promptly to your inquiry!


----------



## blinded (Feb 18, 2015)

@@biancardi I sent a message through the website on the 14th and heard from them yesterday. @ have you actually gotten a refund yet? I had to send confirmation of my order and give Gwen my paypal address, so I'm guessing I won't get the refund until later today. Curious how they will calculate how much to refund.


----------



## Stella Bella (Feb 18, 2015)

@blinded  I already received my refund. I paid for the Benton set with paypal so they already had that bit of info on file. When you say you had to send confirmation of your order do you mean your order number and/or pics of the product? I included that info in my email too with a request for a replacement product with a different lot number or refund...


----------



## blinded (Feb 18, 2015)

I had to send the order number, I already sent the pictures. My paypal address is different than my log in email, so I wonder if that confused them. I didn't even ask them for a replacement, just asked for a paypal refund since points would be useless for me.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 18, 2015)

Wonder if they'll refund everyone that has that batch number or just if there are floaters? Mine is from the same batch (EZ0L153 manufactured on the 5/1/15). Its clear at the moment but until they've identified what those floaters are, there's NO WAY I'd want to put the stuff anywhere near my face!

I can't send the bottle to Benton as there's no floaters but not sure whether memebox would offer a refund at this stage (though doubt it!) or indeed if they even did get confirmation from Benton that the batch should be destroyed!

Gah....what to do!?


----------



## avarier (Feb 18, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @Alidolly   OMG!!! I think you brilliantly summed up their concerns! I almost feel like I need to allay their fears by explaining that I pose no threat to them or their company.  However, I'm just going to politely provide them with the information and bottle that they requested and leave it at that. All they will find online about me is my poorly filled out researchgate profile and a list of development papers. Hopefully I have nothing to worry about...


It needs to be addressed as this isn't the first issue.. so you putting some fear in them may get some action. Don't worry about upsetting them, this is our skin on the line here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blinded (Feb 18, 2015)

My refund came through. I'm actually surprisingly pleased with how they handled it, once they actually answered my email.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

memebox has a nature box - sigh.  it isn't anything like the brilliant from nature box from less than a year ago...  it does have a goodal product in it, but that toner is too rich for my skin.   I wish they would do a goodal value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 18, 2015)

Ive noticed a distinct lack of awesomeness in all the boxes.  Where is the crazy good, unusual stuff?  I don't want a box full of Memebox branded stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

yeah. The only exciting product (for me) is the goodal and it isn't even good for my skin type! haha


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh dear. The new boxes are rather lacklustre


----------



## biancardi (Feb 18, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Oh dear. The new boxes are rather lacklustre



yeah, now you know why the USA folks didn't want a USA memebox - not only would it shut out international, but I think we guessed that they would be borrrrinnnnnggggg, based on what the usa memeshop had in stock.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm for anything with the name natural/nature in it so I considered the box just for the name for a second but came to my senses and didn't order it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 18, 2015)

Memebox is like a totally different company right now.

The only thing that's left from the past is their pink box.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm still pondering whether they will expand to Europe some time as tbh it would make sense... We have no real boxes that concentrate on Asian beauty (not in UK anyhow) and would be a lucrative market.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting for an international box to ship? I ordered Cleanse Morning &amp; Night on February 10, and am still waiting for it to ship.

Also still waiting on points from reviews I submitted a couple of weeks ago :/


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 19, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Is anyone still waiting for an international box to ship? I ordered Cleanse Morning &amp; Night on February 10, and am still waiting for it to ship.
> 
> Also still waiting on points from reviews I submitted a couple of weeks ago :/


I ordered a few boxes during that "review and refund" sale they had that still haven't shown up, but they already shipped. I would shoot them an e-mail and find out if it shipped and they just didn't mark it!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Given the sheer volume of products I have at the moment, decided to sign up for 3 months with Kawaii box as I'm sure Kirsty will like something from those boxes (and if they've got Pocky or other yummy treats, she'll be all over it!).

I've one memebox at the post depot and another still en-route and that's it...no more Memeboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do have a glossybox, Innisfree order and a beautynetkorea one coming my way though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, Glossybox arrived and what a disappointment. It was the Feb Love box (plus a free box from about July 2014 I think as its got vouchers to be used by August / September 2014!). Small samples and free box looked half empty..guess I'm used to full size products from Memebox and getting more for my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> even the meme pouch box was better and that was about the same price give or take.

I've cancelled the box (will get the March Box delivered as missed the cut-off date unfortunately).

Oh I miss Memebox....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

there is a new mystery box for celebrating the chinese new year - the lunar mystery box. 

I have decided to get it, because I love mystery boxes


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> there is a new mystery box for celebrating the chinese new year - the lunar mystery box.
> 
> I have decided to get it, because I love mystery boxes


I'm tempted now too


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

I ordered it. I ended up ordering the egg white mask too, not the set, just the mask. I need to stop looking at the stuff now.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 19, 2015)

I was actually thinking of ordering the new box, but it's already sold out!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

I am telling ya, people like the mystery boxes! haha


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

I was going to order this but didnt check email til I got to work and it was sold out!  BOOOOO.  I'm wondering if they're making boxes all kinds of different prices to do some in action market research to see what price point sells the best?  Or else they just don't know what the hell they're doing.  Probably number 2.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol number 2


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

I will guess #2 @@Krystyn Lowe

I hope it is a nice box.


----------



## jmen (Feb 19, 2015)

After my typical mo of do I or don't I buy, I decided to pull the trigger on the new box. Please God of all things do not let me regret doing so. So help me if this box is a box o cow pies, I will delete all trace of memebox and reboot with a clean slate.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

@jmen  I am hoping it is skincare, and not makeup..they did state skin care is their top priority.   Red &amp; Gold - some missha products?


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 19, 2015)

@@Alidolly Like you, I've been spoilt by Memeboxes full sized products &amp; have not been that impressed with my other subscription boxes, so have now cancelled them Birchbox, Glossybox etc.

Great for my purse though &amp; I've got to admit shopping direct from TK etc for products that have been reviewed by some of you ladies is a lot more fun.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

Only really like my pink parcel and allboxedup box so far this month tbh


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 19, 2015)

@@Jane George I liked your review on the Pink Parcel and I'm going to try it out. 

Not sure if you mentioned it before but we certainly need a Memebox alternative over here...


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

SaigonKim said:


> @@Jane George I liked your review on the Pink Parcel and I'm going to try it out.
> 
> Not sure if you mentioned it before but we certainly need a Memebox alternative over here...


Definitely. Someone on here mentioned that one of the memebox were in London at one point so I am wondering if they will expand into Europe soon. I've been irritating them on Instagram about how we were a good market as we lack much korean goods here and seem slightly behind the U.S.Hopefully they will listen as I would much rather have a UK or eu based korean box to sign up to as less likely to get surprise charges then.

Tbh in the UK it might be case of first in best dressed with korean beauty boxes


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Definitely. Someone on here mentioned that one of the memebox were in London at one point so I am wondering if they will expand into Europe soon. I've been irritating them on Instagram about how we were a good market as we lack much korean goods here and seem slightly behind the U.S.
> 
> Hopefully they will listen as I would much rather have a UK or eu based korean box to sign up to as less likely to get surprise charges then.


Its Karl Loo that's on LinkIn as being based in the UK (when everyone else from the company seems to be San Fran or Seoul). The biggest issue I can see is the ingredients as shipping individual boxes to the UK from Korea they could get away with not having to list these in English. IF they were to open a warehouse in the UK and ship container loads THEN ship the boxes out, they would need to list all the ingredients of every product to meet UK legislation. This might be costly for them to do (as it would need to be repacked I would think). This might be possible with the bigger brands like Tony Moly but less so with the tiny brands.

Or they could simply ignore UK legislation and send out the boxes regardless and hope they don't get caught...

Probably the latter then given their track record for things like that lol!


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 19, 2015)

@@Jane George I had no idea about the prior Memebox link to London but if they were to resume, they should make it up to their International customers &amp; to regain our trust. 

I think I've found 2 sites in the UK that sell Etude House &amp; other Korean brands but they really do not have much to offer at all.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

Might be odd to get different offerings from us


----------



## Jane George (Feb 19, 2015)

SaigonKim said:


> @@Jane George I had no idea about the prior Memebox link to London but if they were to resume, they should make it up to their International customers &amp; to regain our trust.
> 
> I think I've found 2 sites in the UK that sell Etude House &amp; other Korean brands but they really do not have much to offer at all.


I tend to order from BNK or TK and if I want surprise boxes from Beauteque atm. I know some sites do some korean products and you can get some in boots and on Amazon. But we need a box and I can really see memebox eu popping up in a few months to a year here.

But I might be wrong.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Might be odd to get different offerings from us


yeah....I wish they wouldn't have broken up our little global community...


----------



## SaigonKim (Feb 19, 2015)

Jane George said:


> I tend to order from BNK or TK and if I want surprise boxes from Beauteque atm. I know some sites do some korean products and you can get some in boots and on Amazon. But we need a box and I can really see memebox eu popping up in a few months to a year here. But I might be wrong.


@@Jane George Earlier this week I received my 2nd Elizavecca Skincare Set Season 2 &amp; I'm just waiting for my Plant Stem Cell T Cream to pass GBLALA... I'm kind of going through Memebox withdrawal but the only box that would be appealing to me is the Lunar New Years &amp; Mystery Box.

I do hope your prediction of Memebox EU returning happens though!


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 19, 2015)

The New Year box might contain Shara Shara sake stuff...(my prediction lol!)


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 19, 2015)

I had the new year box in my cart and then it sold out. Blah!


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 19, 2015)

I guess USA has the same problem as UK regarding the ingredients. Am I right thinking that the us boxes contain only products with an ingredients list in English? They could sell only big brands that have the list in English but I guess in this case, they won't be that profitable and we won't have great deals...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 19, 2015)

@@Alex Z. I have gotten several of the USA boxes and they don't all have English ingredients. Even the shop items don't. I think they just haven't been caught by customs yet.


----------



## blinded (Feb 19, 2015)

I've never thought about the language thing before. Not that they would ever set up in Canada, but items that get sold here have to have both English and French on the packaging. There must be some way around it since the asian grocery stores don't. Maybe it depends where the product is made? I sort of want to look into the language laws now.


----------



## catyz (Feb 19, 2015)

@@blinded, I believe if the items are made at the local facilities, then I think you can get away with it but all imported items that are sold here must have both languages. And most Asian grocery stores I've been to seem to follow that rule (based on the items available that is).


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 19, 2015)

The FDA website says all ingredients in imported cosmetics (then sold in the US) must be listed in English.

The easy way to get around that is by accompanying the product with the english ingredients.  I noticed that Peach and Lily has stickers with the English ingredients on it put on the cremorlab I received.  But technically, you're supposed to be able to see both the English version and the original language.  At least from what I deduced from the fda website.

It would make me very happy to have english ingredient lists for all the korean products  I have...


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Feb 19, 2015)

All the products I've bought locally have had the stickers stuck over the original list of Japanese or korean ingredients but in my case the stickers are removable so you can see both. I'm really sad that Memebox US has all the same brands repeating in these boxes and the value just sucks now. Unless you use every single thing in the box it's just hardly worth it to buy anymore. I hope they're able to import more interesting brands in the future to bring back some excitement. I think they're getting the hint that people like the mystery boxes. Since they sell out fast and the others languish on their site forever. I get a much better value through any number of other sites but it's just not the frenetic fun and craziness it used to be- staying up half the night, buying every box, etc.


----------



## blinded (Feb 19, 2015)

catyz said:


> @@blinded, I believe if the items are made at the local facilities, then I think you can get away with it but all imported items that are sold here must have both languages. And most Asian grocery stores I've been to seem to follow that rule (based on the items available that is).


I'm going to have to look next time I'm at our local asian grocery store. I know a lot of things have the stickers on the package, but I swear there are things that have no english or french on it. I'm pretty sure I've picked out noodles for my husband based on the cartoon picture.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Here's the UK legislation

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/39334/10-761-guide-to-cpsr.pdf

I'm thinking it might work out expensive for them to comply. They may not bother trying to or half heartedly try but they'd get into a lot of bother if they ignored it.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Laugh at this statement from the legislation

Similar powers are available to Local Authority Trading Standards Officers (Department of Economic Development in Northern Ireland) in relation to false or misleading product claims. The Consumer Protection fron Unfair Trading Regulations 2008 makes it an offence to either apply a false trade description to goods, or to supply goods which are falsely described. Claims about both the product composition (for example, preservative free) and function (for example, wrinkle reducing) will be covered by consumer protection law. Competent authorities can request to view the PI held to prove the claimed effect.

And fines / charges

Penalties

Penalties for contravention of the Regulations 16, 17 and 19 are, on summary conviction, imprisonment for not more than 6 months or a fine not exceeding £5000, or both. For Regulations 10, 11, 14 and 16 (1) (i), the maximum fine is the same, but imprisonment cannot exceed 3 months.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Memebox should also get in touch with these guys and might help keep them right

http://www.ctpa.org.uk/

Would love them to ship from the UK to the EU but might be cost prohibitive once all the costs are calculated. Guess that's what they are checking at the moment as they didn't say they would never sell internationally again, just that they were wanting to ensure the process was swifter. TBH, they'd be better employing a team in South Korea that deals purely with international orders and ship direct to the customer from there....might be cheaper for them and with larger profit margins. After all, that's the reason retail businesses exist. If you don't, your business will fail.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 20, 2015)

Last year one of my boxes was seized by customs for improper labelling of cosmetics. Maybe they got caught too many times so they stopped international shipping. But that doesn't explain why the products sold at the US location do not have English ingredients. Hmmm! Now I am curious.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

I found this interesting.  The FDA in the USA classifies sunscreen as a "drug" and I know for a fact that I have not received sunscreens labeled in English

That is interesting about the labeling in English, I read a couple of those articles in the FDA site, and yes, that could explain why we won't get fun products from S.Korea anymore, unless Memebox slaps a sticker on it with a translation.  I don't understand why they do not hire a couple of people to do this as their job.


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 20, 2015)

I think that the translation of ingredients should be a job for the cosmetics company not memebox. Why should memebox take the responsibility of translating the ingredients? And in that case shouldn't the company of the product agree to give the task to memebox? If you owned the company, would you want people to translate by themselves the ingredients and stick stickers on your products? With the lack of professionalism memebox shows, I wouldn't trust them!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

@@Alex Z.  I agree it should be the cosmetics company, however, if that cosmetics company doesn't sell overseas (and never plans to) and memebox decided to put it in their boxes, that is why I think memebox should do it.   It might be that the company thinks it is going into Memebox Korea and it gets put into Memebox USA (or in the past, global)

I stand corrected - I think it could be a flyer, not a sticker on the product, with the list of ingredients of all of the products.  And yes, memebox has shown a lack of professionalism.  I just find it ironically funny that many of us do not speak or read Korean, and yet we are able to translate the ingredients ourselves!!  You'd think memebox would have Korean-English translators.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't know if a flyer would cut it with UK legislation as it could become separated from the product so think it would need to have it as a sticker on the box or product itself. Agree it should really be the cosmetic company doing it but as @@biancardi said, if they had no plans to export out of South Korea then why should they incur extra expense having to do that...that's probably why they are using larger brands in the us store. So, any UK version would likely have similar products....then they would need to offer something the other companies (sending from Korea direct) couldn't offer. The boxes are what sold memebox so well curated boxes that are cheaper to purchase than buying the products individually would be ok. They could also sell their own brand (as can get them printed a source). Again, takes time to organise this so can't see any relaunch before nearer the end of te year tbh...if even then. UK legislation / council applications etc are notoriously slow here.


----------



## blinded (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking at the new hangover box that was just released actually makes me happy that Memebox broke up with me. What a sad looking box. They really must be trying to attract new customers who haven't yet learned about all the other great korean online stores.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

@blinded  I'd have to be hungover to purchase that box voluntarily....


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

my god i had to type in memebox to search its not in my previous or history any longer, 

on looking at these new usa boxes am i thinking they heavy on the masks as fillers,and the lowest values going,and only certain brands,

there does not seem to be the value or choice in the boxes now,

but they must be selling ok in the usa,


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmm memebox or mask maven.... Lol no brainer


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 20, 2015)

You guys are cracking me up. I'll pass on the new box too, same brands over and over again.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> my god i had to type in memebox to search its not in my previous or history any longer,
> 
> on looking at these new usa boxes am i thinking they heavy on the masks as fillers,and the lowest values going,and only certain brands,
> 
> ...


I don't know - the mystery boxes sold out quickly....but others have been hanging around.

I haven't been making that many sales since global was dropped.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of mask maven, maybe as monthly choice,.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 20, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> I'm thinking of mask maven, maybe as monthly choice,.


I signed up for that - that and maskgenie will keep me in masks - and happy!  Both are different enough that I can swing both


----------



## Jane George (Feb 20, 2015)

Doing six months I think as I always need masks... And not doing Beauteque monthly bags


----------



## blinded (Feb 20, 2015)

I want to see what brands are going to be in mask maven. All this money I'm saving not buying memeboxes has to go somewhere. Just trying to decide if it'll be mask maven or mask genie.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 20, 2015)

blinded said:


> I want to see what brands are going to be in mask maven. All this money I'm saving not buying memeboxes has to go somewhere. Just trying to decide if it'll be mask maven or mask genie.


i do both ,but mask maven is a mixture of masks, not just sheet masks.so it will be different to mask genie,


----------



## catyz (Feb 20, 2015)

@@blinded, I know what you mean. Although I seriously think they are just not caught when there is no french/english on the items.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 20, 2015)

So my Seeds &amp; Flower box has finally started to move (I was sent the tracking info several days ago, but the tracking seemed stuck at pre-shipment). Apparently it is shipping out of Colorado... has anyone else noticed this? If not, I think they might have sent me the wrong tracking number.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 21, 2015)

theori3 said:


> So my Seeds &amp; Flower box has finally started to move (I was sent the tracking info several days ago, but the tracking seemed stuck at pre-shipment). Apparently it is shipping out of Colorado... has anyone else noticed this? If not, I think they might have sent me the wrong tracking number.


Yeah, first I got a tracking email with a weird Excel spreadsheet formula looking thing, then I got another tracking email with a U.S. USPS looking tracking number for that same box which did not make any sense since it was shipping from Korea, but I tried to track it with the U.S. tracking number and it just says pre shipment for Parcel Post. On my account on the Meme website it just shows the weird Excel type number. I think they sent out the wrong tracking. I sent an email about it last week but have not hear back yet.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 21, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yeah, first I got a tracking email with a weird Excel spreadsheet formula looking thing, then I got another tracking email with a U.S. USPS looking tracking number for that same box which did not make any sense since it was shipping from Korea, but I tried to track it with the U.S. tracking number and it just says pre shipment for Parcel Post. On my account on the Meme website it just shows the weird Excel type number. I think they sent out the wrong tracking. I sent an email about it last week but have not hear back yet.


Yeah, I have the weird tracking number on the website too. Have a messed up tracking number for LB14 as well, plus a box that apparently hasn't been shipped from Korea yet.

Memebox, even though you didn't break up with me, you're making me want to break up with you :/


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 21, 2015)

@@theori3 they definitely gave some screwy tracking info. Sorry you are having issues with 3 boxes. Seeds and Flowers is my only messed up one. I hope our boxes arrive. I hate not being able to track them. I have Baby Soft Skin and Anti-Aging on the way but at least I can track those.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 21, 2015)

I've only one box to arrive now - best beauty forward and that's me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

It is strange.  My seeds and flowers also has a USPS tracking number and it arrived in Springfield MA the other day (a big sorting station).  It is now at my local PO and I should be getting it today. I will let you all know if this is the S&amp;F box


----------



## artemiss (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, mine just showed up at the hub in MI (nothing but 'preshipment' info prior)  and should get here Mon or Tues...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 21, 2015)

So I was chosen for a telephone survey with Memebox USA and I had that conversation yesterday evening. I thought I would share the info with everyone and hope it helps.

Basically they wanted feedback on how they could improve and make my shopping experience better. She asked me about my skincare routine, what brands I used, had I tried the Memebox makeup, how I found Memebox and where I shopped for skincare and cosmetics. The conversation lasted about a half hour. I made a list of questions before hand and this is what I asked and the responses.

Slow responses to emails:

Response: Emails were slow because most of the requests required information from Korea so they would have to wait to get the information. They are working on improving their response time.

Want more brands in the shop, unique brands that we can't get anywhere else like we were getting from global:

Response: We will see more brands soon in the shop. A few new brands have already been added. (She asked me why I was interested in the unfamiliar brands and I said it was because I want to try things I can't buy here with interesting ingredients)

I mentioned the high prices of the boxes with low value was not making me want to purchase them. And also too many of the same brands showing up in each of the boxes:

Response: She understood my concern and made note of it. (She also agreed with me that the higher priced boxes were lingering on the site and not sold out yet, I suggested adding more unique items to the boxes to raise the value and not a sheet mask as its one time use)

I asked about the VIP program not having many perks like Memepoints each month, coupons to use on boxes, and early box releases at a discount for VIP's as these perks made me want to buy things:

Response: She took note and said they are working on the VIP program since they are in transition, but they still have the program. (So hopefully we will see some perks)

I asked about the affiliate/ Blogger $3 and $5 off codes and would these be coming back as these codes help influence people to purchase:

Response: They still have an affiliate program. She said she was not sure about the coupon codes or what would be offered since they are still in a transition period so things are rolling out slowly. (I'm not sure what we will see)

I asked about since now everything ships from the U.S. When we receive a damaged item, would we get a replacement or still get Memepoints:

Response: We would get a replacement. The reason why they gave Memepoints on the items shipped from Korea was that most often, they didn't have the item to replace it with and the logistics issues of replacing.

I asked if they would reopen Global:

Response: For now it will be like it is US separate from Korea. They had to stop international shipping due to logistical reasons. (We already knew this but I was hoping to get more information for everyone).

I am happy that they are at least reaching out and talking to customers. I don't know why I was selected, but she did say I was one of there top customers (my boyfriend said, yeah because you've spent a fortune, LOL).


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm waiting for my LB14. I really hope I don't get the box that was spoiled, since I don't have much use for any of the items.

Even with all my meme-items, I had to go out and buy some Bioderma skincare the other day because nothing else seems to be working on my random eczema flair up on my face. Since I'm usually oily, I only held on to the items from Memebox that suited my skin type. Of course now I'm wishing I had kept at least one of those Derma Lift Intensiderm creams.


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

@@TonyaBeans I think all three versions of LB14 have been spoiled in the addicts group.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 21, 2015)

@@blinded Thanks so much! I don't know how I missed those. I would be happy with version 2 or 3, although I will probably end up with 1 :wacko:


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 21, 2015)

id of been happier with version 1 but i got 3 ,so is like getting 3 boxes of the detox box, lol. 

in another note, the results for final allergy testing from oh sheet mask are in, good bye all honey products, memebox, and a snail sensitivity,

so far face cream is fine but masks,serums,ampoules are out must be too higher concentrate and the same goes for the honey ,my face reddens and swells,

thats @@MissJexie beauteque bag out for me then,


----------



## Alex Z. (Feb 21, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare Well said! I would have said/asked the same things! Thanks for the info!


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 21, 2015)

Long shot: Does anyone have a translated ingredient list for the Ladykin Mangchee Lifting Mask?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 21, 2015)

Alex Z. said:


> @@LoveSkinCare Well said! I would have said/asked the same things! Thanks for the info!


I was happy to share it. I said what I thought and felt needed to be addressed, and wanted answers to. I just wish she would have provided more info on reopening global shippng. Perhaps she just didn't know at this time. I also hope that these surveys mean that we will see positive changes.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Long shot: Does anyone have a translated ingredient list for the Ladykin Mangchee Lifting Mask?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 21, 2015)

So actually looking more closely, I think my Seeds &amp; Flower tracking is listing CO as the destination... which is strange, since I am in AZ :wacko:


----------



## mascara117827 (Feb 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


>


Ditto, thanks!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

so my S&amp;F's did come today - with a USPS label and from DE.   Weird, huh?

also, my lunar box came too....I will post in the spoilers.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

I just got a memebox delivered too and I opened it but it doesn't say what it is. How do I figure out which one it is? I have to look at my orders because now I don't remember what I ordered. Sounds ridiculous I know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Jane George (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it all one brand?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just got a memebox delivered too and I opened it but it doesn't say what it is. How do I figure out which one it is? I have to look at my orders because now I don't remember what I ordered. Sounds ridiculous I know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


is it the one with the skinfood sake?  That is the lunar box - I just posted spoilers for it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for helping me figure it out! Yep that's it.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 21, 2015)

pretty fast shipping too.  of course, the 2 masks I added on to get free shipping were not in the package - haha  I will wait and see as my box has not even been marked shipped yet!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> pretty fast shipping too.  of course, the 2 masks I added on to get free shipping were not in the package - haha  I will wait and see as my box has not even been marked shipped yet!


That's what threw me off. The mask I had ordered with this wasn't in the box either. I guess it's coming separate. Yes very fast shipping, faster than I expected.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Guess people are so used to the snail paced shipping from Seoul lol! But glad they have a fast turnaround for orders now for you US girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lunar box looks ok - nothing earth shattering amazing but a box of useable products.

hopefully they'll actually listen to the people they've phoned so far and continue to improve with different brands and good prices for you all.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> pretty fast shipping too.  of course, the 2 masks I added on to get free shipping were not in the package - haha  I will wait and see as my box has not even been marked shipped yet!


They ship the boxes separately it seems.  I had my Memebox and my face wash (all one order for the free shipping) arrive in two separate packages with separate shipping labels, etc.

The Lunar box really does confirm my suspicion of no more direct-from-korea products.  Although, Lauren did say they were going to continue to do so, I'm just not seeing it.  These products are all brands that have a US presence. :*(


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 21, 2015)

blinded said:


> @@TonyaBeans I think all three versions of LB14 have been spoiled in the addicts group.


Hate to sound stupid, but can someone link the addicts group or the link to the 3 versions?  I don't know what the addicts group is, and I just got version 1 and am not thrilled at all with it, so was curious what was in the other 2 versions.   This was officially my last box I had coming.  Such a sad day, but I know its the best for me.  Thanks for any more direction/info anyone can give me on this.  I came up with nothing googling it


----------



## blinded (Feb 21, 2015)

@ The group is memebox addicts on facebook. I added the pictures of all three versions to the spoilers thread.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 22, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> So I was chosen for a telephone survey with Memebox USA and I had that conversation yesterday evening. I thought I would share the info with everyone and hope it helps.
> 
> Basically they wanted feedback on how they could improve and make my shopping experience better. She asked me about my skincare routine, what brands I used, had I tried the Memebox makeup, how I found Memebox and where I shopped for skincare and cosmetics. The conversation lasted about a half hour. I made a list of questions before hand and this is what I asked and the responses.
> 
> ...


thanks so much for sharing this! It's very interesting that they're reaching out to customers. I really think they're noticing a lack of sales in a big way and want to know how to fix it- I hope they do. I find it interesting that she wanted to know why you were interested in unfamiliar brands. I'm sure they assume people want to see popular and recognizable brands- it makes sense in an objective sense, but they need to realize that we're all too dang kbeauty savvy to be impressed by tonymoly at this point lol


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 22, 2015)

blinded said:


> @ The group is memebox addicts on facebook. I added the pictures of all three versions to the spoilers thread.


Thanks so much for doing that for me!  Seems like I got the worst version, oh well.  Even though I no longer order I still like peeking at what others are getting.  Seems like global 19 was a good box and at the old price too.  Pity I didn't get it.  I was hoping for more in my LB 14 though since it was ordered and paid for so long ago, but it wasn't filled like old lucky boxes in the past were.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 22, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare fab. That's basically the same questions I would ask them and how I would answer too~ Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@biancardi Whoa thanks for posting up the unboxing of that mystery box. Just read it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep seeing naked boxes which I would not have bought if I was in US. (secretly glad..) But you know me...I prefer boxes with a surprise factor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmen (Feb 22, 2015)

My guess is there are fewer quantities available for each box offering in an attempt to gauge the market. Maybe now would be a good idea to consider doing a subscription. I would love to have more skin area, masks than glittery makeup etc. I seem to be allergic to their gel eyeliners which is a bummer coz I bought the set and don't dare use them again. They make my eyes tingle, almost water and the effect lingers After it is removed and my face cleansed. Since I have tried it twice with the same result, the problem is definitely the gel liner.


----------



## blinded (Feb 23, 2015)

I emailed Benton last week to let them know I also got a toner with floaties and this is the response I was sent today. Doesn't really say much, but it's nice to know they are following up with customers. I'm still pleased with how the situation is being handled.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 23, 2015)

@@blinded - hopefully they'll come back with a definitive answer soon as I've a bottle from the same batch but its not got floaties...yet anyway but not going to use it till I know its safe.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 23, 2015)

Memebox has just deposited all affiliate and points money into my paypal . So if your waiting for yours there coming in


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

My Vivito makeup box came. I love it! Thanks @@Jane George for the recommendation!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool. Was going to ask you if you received it a few days ago but got distraction. Is it any good?


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes I totally love it. It was just delivered today. I can't wait to use the powder and the blush. The lipstick is a bit too bright for me but I can layer it with others. I like the way it feels though. I'm really happy I got this box.


----------



## blinded (Feb 23, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> Memebox has just deposited all affiliate and points money into my paypal . So if your waiting for yours there coming in


I don't think they've all be deposited. Mine hasn't yet, but I will be obsessively checking now.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 23, 2015)

The Leaders mask box is for sale again if anyone missed it and wants it.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

need to check this out. Thanks!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 23, 2015)

Reija said:


> need to check this out. Thanks!


It's a nice box with a good variety of hydrogel masks. I think there is a picture in the spoilers thread. I got mine last week and I'm happy with it.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the leaders box is pretty solid!


----------



## detroitjewel (Feb 23, 2015)

@janegeorge as a knowledgable milk aficionado, I'm curious how you liked the Cleopatra box goat milk cream? I really like it, but don't have much to compare against. Thoughts?


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 23, 2015)

I also think the Leaders mask box is good for mask lovers.  As long as you are not allergic to coconut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Feb 23, 2015)

I am madly in love with those masks. I have used one everyday since I got the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And today when I looked in the mirror, I was surprised at how good my skin looked.

Seriously, my major red blotchy problem areas have faded.

I also want to give a shout out to the Lavender Whitening Emulsion we got in our Tea box

many moons ago. That stuff is magical!

Ugh. I wish Memebox would become Memebox again.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I ended up ordering the Leaders Box. I really need to stop looking at the stuff. I know I said that last time and it didn't work. I'll try better this time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## veritazy (Feb 24, 2015)

@@Saffyra I love those Leader's mask as well from earlier boxes. Very hydrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

__

Btw, just dropping by to ask here if anyone has gotten a refund for their review a restocked box event thing. I saw someone getting their refund over the weekend on fb....Mine is taking abnormally long. I know, I know...Lauren could be busy, but I'd be happy if I know the review have been received. Argh...trying to be patient but it has been a week since I posted... 

Hopefully the event is not a hoax. I had to screencap the page before it was taken down. Followed all the requirements down to the detail and opened up everything to swatch. So memespies, please check on it. 

Rant over..


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

veritazy said:


> @@Saffyra I love those Leader's mask as well from earlier boxes. Very hydrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> __
> 
> ...


I screen capped the page too just in case. 

I have seen a few people mention they got their refunds in full, including shipping, so I'm hopeful.

I bought 3 boxes and definitely cannot afford to not be refunded, so fingers crossed LOL

I'm going to get all 3 reviews done and send them all at once so they'll be less waiting. I'm still waiting for the last one to be delivered, because weirdly enough, they sent them all separately rather than in one box.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @janegeorge as a knowledgable milk aficionado, I'm curious how you liked the Cleopatra box goat milk cream? I really like it, but don't have much to compare against. Thoughts?


Sorry I haven't actually used it but Gonna try it for a few days to see what I think. I think Lorna said it was very thick and to be honest it is fairly thick but since my skin even drinks sleeping masks that may be great for me. In the end the Mizon cheese cream was not nourishing enough for my skin (not sure if it is weather or hormonal atm) for me so hopefully this will be better.

Will report back in a few days.

Edited as I write like I am several slices short of a full loaf


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> @janegeorge as a knowledgable milk aficionado, I'm curious how you liked the Cleopatra box goat milk cream? I really like it, but don't have much to compare against. Thoughts?


The goats milk cream did not suits dry skin . I found it so thick it felt like a thicker sunblock and actually my skin felt greasy it went in the bin . I was expecting great things . The soap is fine . But the cream was no good for me
Edited

My skin drinks up cream like Janes hense the love for enprani and dr g . But this didn't drink up in fact the skin was screaming water and face sheet every night


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> The goats milk cream did not suits dry skin . I found it so thick it felt like a thicker sunblock and actually my skin felt greasy it went in the bin . I was expecting great things . The soap is fine . But the cream was no good for me
> 
> Edited
> 
> My skin drinks up cream like Janes hense the love for enprani and dr g . But this didn't drink up in fact the skin was screaming water and face sheet every night


Might try it without all my in between steps then with tbh then if I hate it it will go on my feet. So far my fave cheese/milk creams are bounce and the goats milk argan oil steam cream on my body. Totally in love with Secretkey toner too. Rose is great in that range too.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you guys on about the CAMEL milk cream from the Cleo box? It was my first heavy moisturizer of the season. It has a mild and pleasant scent... Not too perfumey. I think I've cracked 3-4 other moisturizers this winter so far and it's still my favourite. Mind you it's super cold and dry up here atm so I need a heavier moisturizer. I don't find it to be the heaviest though. I've been hitting my cheeks with that AHC Miracle Multi on top of it. That AHC is rly quite greasy. The base seems to be coconut and or grapeseed oil. The Neogen Camel Milk is absolutely perfect. Pretty sure I'll be looking for it next fall too. At this point I'll buy anything that says Neogen though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad Memebox started carrying more Leaders and that people are liking it. It's one of the brands that is available in almost every Asian shop in town. I think $2-3 although...I don't know the Meme-pricing.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 24, 2015)

Derp.. Nevermind! Lol. I TOTALLY have Neogen on the brain!!

You guys are right... Xaivita or what have you came in the Cleo box. I realized this when the soap was mentioned. Haven't tried it yet. Hope mine doesn't go in the bin! :/


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice to know about the camel milk though as I have it in stash to use.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't even received the box to review yet so no refund news from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Feb 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I screen capped the page too just in case.
> 
> I have seen a few people mention they got their refunds in full, including shipping, so I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


Gosh...I hope you'll get it soon! I too cannot afford that... 

Yeah no one trusts Meme events anymore hahah. Please proof me wrong, Memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, probably my email is buried over the weekends with such a long holiday and various other things swarming into Lauren's mailbox.



Jane George said:


> Nice to know about the camel milk though as I have it in stash to use.


I can tolerate all the camel milk and stuff. Not a fan of donkey oil though. I liked the Cleomee lotion but the oil is just blergh...probably destashing it or throwing it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 24, 2015)

I like the milks also. However, I don't think the Donkey Oil is feeling the love. I see it on a lot of swap boards and my bestie tells me it doesn't smell very nice either. :/ Poor old donkeys...sacrificing their oil for no good reason.

Oh... Also, has any one seen horse oil showing up anywhere? My Japanese friend says it's her no-compromise HG product. She has her mother post it from Japan on the regular. I dunno if I can get excited about these animal oils. It's probably just conditioning on my part, as I'm sure there are all kinds of things in my products that I wouldn't be too crazy about on the face of it. It just isn't a pretty picture to think about harvesting donkey oil. :/


----------



## veritazy (Feb 24, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I like the milks also. However, I don't think the Donkey Oil is feeling the love. I see it on a lot of swap boards and my bestie tells me it doesn't smell very nice either. :/ *Poor old donkeys...sacrificing their oil for no good reason.*
> 
> Oh... Also, has any one seen horse oil showing up anywhere? My Japanese friend says it's her no-compromise HG product. She has her mother post it from Japan on the regular. I dunno if I can get excited about these animal oils. It's probably just conditioning on my part, as I'm sure there are all kinds of things in my products that I wouldn't be too crazy about on the face of it. It just isn't a pretty picture to think about harvesting donkey oil. :/


^^ sorry I lol-ed so bad XD

Yeah, apparently the Guerrison 9 cream was the one that has Mayu (horse oil) and started the whole craze in SK. I have not tried it personally due to my infinite stash of moisturizers, but if anyone is interested in odd ingredients, do try it and report back~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was surprised Memebox didn't carry this at all. Probably famous enough.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

I have Japanese and Korean horse skincare and hair care from glam guru boxes . The hair care is great for all hair types and great on my sons scalp eczema. The sheet masks are moisturising . The hair care is good I have thin hair and lose a lot some months due to medication and this thickens and strengthens the hair well . It's not as bad as or sounds the horse thing . No different to a few years back with placenta . Snail, bee, acid . Hyaluronic acid. Etc


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

Tbh the horse are probably raised as meat so the oils would be a waste products rom that industry. Same as the placentas are a waste product from procreation.

Not advocating it but it is a point.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a wee bit squeamish when it comes to products from animals. Bees / snails and starfish on the other hand...lol!

Think my Best Beauty Forward box has gone walkabout. Last seen at Incheon on the 14th Feb and nothing since. Its my last box as well and then I can close that chapter so to speak (well, the notes page on my ipad anyway)

Not Memebox but my Innisfree order still not turned up so have sent them an email to see if they can track it down. pantos website says London on the 19th but doesn't take 5 days normally to get from down there up to Scotland. Knowing my luck it'll arrive tomorrow when I'm at work though!

Also haven't got a tracking number from Beauteque for the pink bag even though they say its shipped....really hope they aren't playing silly again and lying about the shipping (like they did the last time).

Need to try and plough my way through more products as at this rate, I won't even have the 2015 stuff finished by 2017. Think my legs are going to get some extra TLC over the next few months lol!


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

Nope no tracking no here either. I think people who get them 'free for review' get them first though if it is like last time which sucks big time.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 24, 2015)

@janegeorge - agree. We've paid for them so should get them first! If they want to send out bags for review then they should do it before the bags go live on the site and send the link to the reviewer with the date it will be released so they can add to their blog etc OR they send them all out at the same time irrespective of whether you review or not.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

I am sick of companies messing me about... Mine was supposed to have shipped Thursday but no here yet and no tracking. Between that and sosusan I am pretty irritated.

Everyone should get at same time tbh.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 24, 2015)

Wanted to give Beauteque the benefit of the doubt over the milk bag as had to send a rather legal looking email for them to respond the last time. Really hope I don't have to repeat - though this will defo be the last order they will be getting if it doesn't show up soon.

My BeautyNetKorea order finally arrived though - how cute are those Etude House chocolate eye shadows!

Have ordered the Look fantastic March box as its only £15 and a one off box so will see what's in that one. Kawaii Box should also ship out this week and the QBox Rilakkuma box on the 5th - whoohooo. Do so love getting boxes from the postie and the excitement of finding out what's inside  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 24, 2015)

@@Lorna ljblog I used to have the same issue with my scalp like your son. Once I stopped using shampoo with sulfates in it my scalp completely cleared up. He may want to try that.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm waiting for a few things including a Beauteque order containing last of the three chocolate eyeshadows


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2015)

That is one thing that is my pet peeve with companies.  For full disclosure, I have, on very rare occasions received a free box/bag to review (very rare compared to how much I actually spend!  haha) and disclose that in my reviews.  However, I paid for 99% of my purchases and I expect, as a paying customer, to get what I paid for in a timely fashion.  It is one thing to send a bag out early for review purposes to get more business, but it is another when it is sent out after the product is live AND paying customers do not receive their items for weeks afterwards, and with not the choices that they PAID for.

It isn't just beauteque as I've seen other subs operate this way as well.  I do not begrudge the freebies to bloggers - like I said, I get some a few times a year, but as someone who is paying for a service, I should be treated with respect and receive what I purchased as promised, regardless if I blog about the product or not.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

Tbh I always see Lookfantastic spoilers before the box is sent out. I have stopped buying it tbh as I always see it before it arrives and would rather be surprised. Tbh I will only buy it if I desperately want something from it now.

I don't begrudge bloggers getting them for free but I don't want to be messed around like last time especially as I advertised the bag on Instagram when I saw it.


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 24, 2015)

Never bought the Look Fantastic box so probably won't have any of the products (and can always pass them onto my mum if I don't need or like them). Meant to be worth over £70 so thought, what the heck...missing Memebox and it looks like a big box. If its rubbish then it's only £15 and I'm not tied into a contract each month or having to cancel.

I don't have a blog or do you tube reviews etc so am never sent anything to review. I don't begrudge people who do receive them unless

A) they beg companies through their blogs for products to try...or worse, free holidays to "review". One Mummy blogger I used to follow was utterly brazen about it saying she's never seen the Northern Lights or taken her kids to see Santa in Lapland and would do a review "if a company got in touch". Seriously tacky!

B) they receive "extras" in the box that aren't included in what everyone else purchases as an "incentive" to write a good review.

C) the paying customer has to wait (as already mentioned)

Otherwise, don't really care. I don't have time to run a blog and organisation I work for isn't happy for You Tube (or other social media) interaction so I don't post any. I bought one of the review boxes full price but won't be reviewing (so no refund). I'm fine with that - I like the box. I might shove the contents on Instagram but that's it. I admire people that have the time and resources to run a blog. Maybe when my daughter starts school but not at the moment...but would need to think up a catchy name first lol!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2015)

I should also add - that when I do get a bag free and it is fantastic and people purchase it based on my review, I feel horrible, guilty and betrayed when their bag, that they purchased,  is not what I received (and very late)

I feel that compromises me as a beauty blogger. It isn't the blogger's fault at all for what happened, but I still feel responsible for recommending something that doesn't turn out to be the same thing.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @@Lorna ljblog I used to have the same issue with my scalp like your son. Once I stopped using shampoo with sulfates in it my scalp completely cleared up. He may want to try that.


my son can't  use any soap ,shampoo as such ,he only had baths in hot water, but I'm finding the fortune cookie soap stuff good and shannon made some bath tea samples for the uk group order and we had a batch  which worked well, i tend to use coconut oil as a moisturising mask and then rinse out and it keeps him all clean and allergy free,


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 24, 2015)

Lorna ljblog said:


> my son can't  use any soap ,shampoo as such ,he only had baths in hot water, but I'm finding the fortune cookie soap stuff good and shannon made some bath tea samples for the uk group order and we had a batch  which worked well, i tend to use coconut oil as a moisturising mask and then rinse out and it keeps him all clean and allergy free,


Wow, that sounds really hard to find things that will work for him. I am going to have to try the fortune cookie soap.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 24, 2015)

Is anyone else noticing the crazy de-stash going on now that Memebox no longer ships globally? Since the boxes are no longer coming in, everyone seems to be going through their supply and realizing half of it won't work for them.

I just helped my sister do it the other day and am considering re-doing it myself.


----------



## Jane George (Feb 24, 2015)

I haven't got rid of much of my memebox stuff but I am making my routine more complex to use things up. Have got rid of my European skincare to my hubby's cousin yesterday though and cancelling a few boxes to reduce stash

On the note of scalp issues I have some form of dermatitis on my head as well as ezcema on my ankles and a few other places flare up to.

Sadly bean got scalp issue too and looks like dandruff but is a form of eczema... Yuk


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Feb 24, 2015)

since memebox said they were stopping euro shipping its got stupid ,its a destash as such for many ,some are genuine going through stash and know they can't or won't use a lot of them threw their toys out the pram and are just not so much despatching but selling it all and want nothing to do with memebox, so were just really box sub hoppers as they are known, and will be onto the next box sub,i.e. beauteque now,

me i just need to sort out my honey stuff for selling now,


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 24, 2015)

Honey stuff??!


----------



## jennielyndy (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I got my last Memebox. It was the third variation of Luckybox 14. I need to find the ingredients for some of these products to see if I'll be able to use them, but it's not looking very good. I'm disappointed that this box was not at all what was advertised (the best of recent boxes), but eh, I'm kinda over it. It kinda feels like I flushed my money down the toilet, but hopefully I'll be surprised and be able to use a couple of the products.

I'm mostly disappointed that I got on the meme train after it started to derail. It seemed like a really fun community and I was hoping that I would be able to find some cool new things, but most of what I've gotten has been unusable for my skin (not entirely memebox's fault). I really did like the Beauty People eyeliner I got. That was a nice find.


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I should also add - that when I do get a bag free and it is fantastic and people purchase it based on my review, I feel horrible, guilty and betrayed when their bag, that they purchased,  is not what I received (and very late)
> 
> I feel that compromises me as a beauty blogger. It isn't the blogger's fault at all for what happened, but I still feel responsible for recommending something that doesn't turn out to be the same thing.


Well said- I feel the exact same way. I also feel bad when I give a rave review of a box and the following month it's terrible...I know that's not my fault but I always worry about that because I have a very, very small budget and I know others do too- so if people spend money based on my reccomendation and don't get something of value, or even worse, what was advertised, I feel so terrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 24, 2015)

I got my Seeds &amp; Flowers box today. It is so weird that it says it shipped from Delaware on the label (the return address). Maybe they are testing out a new way to ship international from Korea.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got my Seeds &amp; Flowers box today. It is so weird that it says it shipped from Delaware on the label (the return address). Maybe they are testing out a new way to ship international from Korea.


That's interesting. I just got the Egg White mask I had ordered and it says San Francisco just like the Mystery box said on the return label.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got my Seeds &amp; Flowers box today. It is so weird that it says it shipped from Delaware on the label (the return address). Maybe they are testing out a new way to ship international from Korea.


Mine was the same way.  I wonder if they just shipped a huge container to DE and then shipped them out that way  - haha



Reija said:


> That's interesting. I just got the Egg White mask I had ordered and it says San Francisco just like the Mystery box said on the return label.


Seeds &amp; Flowers was one of the last boxes to ship out from the international shop - usually it would say it was from Korea, but this time, it had a USPS label from DE on it.

The egg white mask &amp; mystery box are from the SF USA shop, so that would make sense that it would have a USA label

oh and VIPS - did you get 3 memepoints?  Good til the end of this month.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 24, 2015)

@biancardi. It's just so strange, but it made it here faster than my last 2 Korea boxes that still have not made it to NY and they shipped 3 days before the Seeds and Flowers box. It was nice not having to sign for it.


----------



## theori3 (Feb 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Mine was the same way.  I wonder if they just shipped a huge container to DE and then shipped them out that way  - haha
> 
> Seeds &amp; Flowers was one of the last boxes to ship out from the international shop - usually it would say it was from Korea, but this time, it had a USPS label from DE on it.
> 
> ...


My LB14 and Seeds &amp; Flowers shipped out of DE as well.

Just checked, and yep, got the 3 vip points. Now if only they would catch up on the blog review points, I might actually buy something :/


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 24, 2015)

@ @LoveSkinCare, look for a nice thank you gift from Memebox while you are waiting for these other boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I talked with one of their Customer Experience people as well, over 45 minutes, as I had a lot to say and she had a lot to ask, LOL.  It was so much fun to do and to feel like I have some input into what Memebox creates for the US market from this point forward.

Basically, I said/ she said/ we said:

1) I said that most of us don't want only the popular brands which we can buy from Korean shops at a *lower price* a lot of the time now.

That we want the brands which don't usually export to the US, like we got in our Korean- shipped Memeboxes.

2) That most products in most boxes should be suitable for all skin types unless the box says " Anti-Aging" or "Pore Control".  

3) *That ONE sheet mask is NOT considered by me to be " a full sized product" in a new US shipped box that only contains 5 products to start with.*

4) I had a lot to say about the low value now and the lower amount of products in the boxes. I told her that we do not usually view a lower priced brand as " inferior" because of the high quality of Korean skin care in general. I think she was very surprised, because she asked me several questions and for examples.

5) She wanted to know how I like the Memebox brand items, and I told her that I have everything and love it. That I have duplicates of the lip crayons and eye liners, and think the prices are amazing for the quality, which is very good quality, IMO. I did say that I thought we had a right to know who manufactures the products and where they are made. I also said that I had really liked the XO collaborations, and she said a lot more were coming, at good prices. The CPM2 box and subsequent fiascos with boxes shipped from Korea with leftovers was not mentioned-- I knew better, LOL.

6) I suggested that now that the US is stocking our boxes, maybe we could get away from all the orange and coral lip and cheek colors, as they are usually not extremely wearable for a lot of us with Caucasian skin tones. She said they were getting away from those shades for sure.

7) I mentioned the 2 incidents which were discussed here with regard to Karl Loo and the Memebox CEO and their Instagram and Twitter comments and posts which were derogatory to female bodies. I said that it is my understanding that some women still won't buy their products because of the insults. She asked several questions about this and was interested in resolving it.

8) Some people may not like this and may not agree, but I told her that I thought Benton was an unreliable company to do a high volume shipment business with at this time due to another batch of product with contaminants.. I said that I was basing my opinion upon my experience in health care rather than with cosmetics because I can't use Benton Snail Bee products. She indicated that they were taking measures to correct this with Benton and affected customers.

9) I asked that they review their current stance on value sets and pricing of shipping. I said that I believe that if the boxes are going to continue to be successful in the US market, we would like it a lot if they  go back to the former model of operations, with more than 5 products in boxes, and with a lowered shipping cost incentive to buy a value set of 2 or more boxes.

10) I asked why I was a VIP since we really have no benefits.. ( I see we got a few that have a 4 day use window this evening LOLOL). She said they were re-vamping the VIP program. I said I hoped it improved.

11) She asked what some of my favorite boxes were and my favorite products- I had a great time with this question, and I think she was surprised that most of my choices were NOT TonyMoly, Skinfood, or the like, but Korean brands not usually found in the US ( as a whole, some were well- known).

12) I got the feeling that the US team is extremely invested in creating great Memeboxes, but apparently have different guidelines to work under than the Korean team had. Maybe it's the labeling in English, IDK.

I liked June very much and I told her that Memebox had changed my skin completely from dry and rough to very soft and hydrated- that this winter has been AMAZING with my Memebox skin care. This is the absolute truth and I was so glad to be able to tell Memebox " thanks".

I also told her how much I liked the contouring sticks from the Yeonkudong collection, and she said that Memebox was developing its own line of those items...


----------



## MissJexie (Feb 24, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> @ @LoveSkinCare, look for a nice thank you gift from Memebox while you are waiting for these other boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I talked with one of their Customer Experience people as well, over 45 minutes, as I had a lot to say and she had a lot to ask, LOL.  It was so much fun to do and to feel like I have some input into what Memebox creates for the US market from this point forward.
> 
> ...


I love hearing about everyones conversations with Memebox! Thanks for posting this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 24, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I love hearing about everyones conversations with Memebox! Thanks for posting this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a lot of fun to be asked so much. I have NO doubts that the Memebox US team is really wanting to make us happy. I did before the phone call, but I don't now. She wasn't ticking off boxes, she was listening and very involved. I'm very hopeful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Feb 24, 2015)

So I did end up using my vip points already. Since there's currently a code to get free shipping on xomemebox items, I grabbed the bella lip pencil--it's one of the items I was planning on getting anyhow!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

I can only speak for myself and my skin type, which is sensitive and would be dry without K- skin care, but *I LOVE the Winter Skin Revival Memebox*. I use the 3 skin care products every AM and PM with the addition of the Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly as a moisture lock, of sorts.

*I know the Winter Skin Revival Memebox is more pricey than the other boxes, but we now have a 15% off code for it, and points, so I got another. This is my twice daily " go to" treatment box for hydration. *

I love the It's Skin Power Effector 10 serum after a gentle foaming oil facial cleanser, because it's not sticky and absorbs completely. Next, I apply the Goodal Phytorian Murumuru Seed Hydro Emulsion from the same box and it's excellent. Very mild and my face is already feeling so much more hydrated. The last item I use every night from the box is the It's Skin Collagen Moisture Cream, which is very pleasant and mild. We have forced electric HVAC units supplying heat in our house so the air is extremely dry.

The products in the Winter Skin Revival Memebox are well worth the price for my dry sensitive skin.

I also really love the Skinfood Raspberry lip care stick and the TonyMoly tangerine hand cream. 
Oh, and I used the Leader's Coconut Gel with Blueberry mask first off. Then I got a whole box of Leader's masks  a day or so later. Really high quality masks and ingredients. 

Anyway, I think the discount specific to this Memebox and the points make the box a very good buy for irritated or stressed winter skin, or to prevent winter skin issues. I think it's the best Memebox US box created thus far for usability of long- lasting and easy to use hydrating products during all the ice and snow.


----------



## jmen (Feb 25, 2015)

Regarding those of us who have a drier indoor environment, try a humidifier in your bedroom. Until I added one and an air purifier I would wake up with sinus headaches that were as bad as any migraine. . . Thanks for the comments re the winter skin box and kudos to MMB for reaching out and asking what peeps think. Was nice to receive the extra points this morning.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

jmen said:


> Regarding those of us who have a drier indoor environment, try a humidifier in your bedroom. Until I added one and an air purifier I would wake up with sinus headaches that were as bad as any migraine. . . Thanks for the comments re the winter skin box and kudos to MMB for reaching out and asking what peeps think. Was nice to receive the extra points this morning.


Thanks for the compliments and the reminder that I have to find a good quality humidifier.. Some grow bacteria in a matter of hours. Others aren't safe for other reasons. I could use one 12 months out of the year, it's so arid here. Dry wind, blowing dirt everywhere.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 25, 2015)

To those who did the phone interview -  did you get your promised 20 points yet?  I believe they were only good to use in US shop.  They also gave the option to do it online and I requested that option and they sent me a bunch of questions to answer which I did.  I have yet to get any points though so I was curious if it was just me.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Feb 25, 2015)

@GirlieGirlie  can I ask where you ordered your Leader's masks from?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 25, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> To those who did the phone interview -  did you get your promised 20 points yet?  I believe they were only good to use in US shop.  They also gave the option to do it online and I requested that option and they sent me a bunch of questions to answer which I did.  I have yet to get any points though so I was curious if it was just me.


I got my points yesterday. I had my phone survey last Friday. I wasn't given an option to do the survey online, only phone call.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Feb 25, 2015)

jmen said:


> Regarding those of us who have a drier indoor environment, try a humidifier in your bedroom. Until I added one and an air purifier I would wake up with sinus headaches that were as bad as any migraine.


Thanks for this. I am dealing with this exact problem on top of chronic migraine. No picnic over here. Our place is geothermally heated and cooled, but the heat is always higher than it has to be which has left me feeling like I'm back in the Arizona desert! I plan to get a couple of humidifiers, including one for the bedroom. It's been awhile since I picked one of these up, so If anyone is happy with the output of their humidifier or air purifier, please comment (if permitted) or PM me brand names. I'd truly appreciate it as I'm on the market for both. (Especially purifiers as they are a little bit more of an investment!)

Memebox products are great but they are not full of magic. We gotta stay hydrated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks @@jmen


----------



## blinded (Feb 25, 2015)

I really need to get a humidifier as well. It's so dry in our home that we are constantly shocking each other with the static and my nose was actually bleeding today. I've been trying all the home remedy type solutions, but there is only so much a bunch of damp towels can do.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> To those who did the phone interview -  did you get your promised 20 points yet?  I believe they were only good to use in US shop.  They also gave the option to do it online and I requested that option and they sent me a bunch of questions to answer which I did.  I have yet to get any points though so I was curious if it was just me.


Yes, I got my 20 points within 24 hours of the phone interview... plus a lovely surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> @GirlieGirlie  can I ask where you ordered your Leader's masks from?


They were the contents of a Memebox US Mystery box recently. Lovely masks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 25, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I can only speak for myself and my skin type, which is sensitive and would be dry without K- skin care, but *I LOVE the Winter Skin Revival Memebox*. I use the 3 skin care products every AM and PM with the addition of the Secret Key Super Plumping Jelly as a moisture lock, of sorts.
> 
> *I know the Winter Skin Revival Memebox is more pricey than the other boxes, but we now have a 15% off code for it, and points, so I got another. This is my twice daily " go to" treatment box for hydration. *
> 
> ...


 @@GirlyGirlie I was trying to figure out what to use my new points on and was hesitant on the Winter Skin Revival box because of the cost. Thank you for your review. I also have dry sensitive skin so this would make a great box for me too. =)


----------



## dreamangel (Feb 25, 2015)

There's a new slumber party box.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

blinded said:


> I really need to get a humidifier as well. It's so dry in our home that we are constantly shocking each other with the static and my nose was actually bleeding today. I've been trying all the home remedy type solutions, but there is only so much a bunch of damp towels can do.


I have been complaining to my hubby about my dry contact lens, my stuffy nose at night, and he knows we live in a very dry area of the country.

So, I have to compliment him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called him at work and asked him what he thought about cool mist humidifiers vs. the ionic ones like the very expensive ones that Sharper Image sells for one level of a house.

He did some research on the subject since he is extremely knowledgable about these sorts of things, and surprised me with this one from Amazon.com: Honeywell Germ Free Cool Mist Humidifier HCM-350

I know to use distilled water only, to clean each washable part well, and to use a bacteriocidal solution and change water often, and filters every month. 

He also ordered the filters, bacteria- retardant additives, and a neat humidity monitor for our room that looks really complete and cost less than $10. 

*The total for everything was just over $100*. I'm still going " WOW, this is so great!!"  ( All items are being sent with 2 day free shipping with my Amazon Prime membership.)

I agree that topical moisturizer cosmetics can't make up for H2O in and on our skin. I drink 2 liters of H2O per day, at least.  I just wanted to share this product from Amazon in case a room- size humidifier might be what some of you are looking for. If this one works well, we will add more. I had decided I don't want a huge multi-room unit to maintain- too much can go wrong. 

*THANK YOU so much for the suggestion for a humidifier*. I wasn't sure if people really use them. The reviews on Amazon for the model we got are really positive.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

dreamangel said:


> @@GirlyGirlie I was trying to figure out what to use my new points on and was hesitant on the Winter Skin Revival box because of the cost. Thank you for your review. I also have dry sensitive skin so this would make a great box for me too. =)


*I'm so glad, sweetie*. I've ordered a second one and will " save it" for next winter. Nothing has a short expiration date.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmen (Feb 25, 2015)

We are using a bionaire humidifier in the bedroom. It has cool mist or warm. We are using tap water but clean out the residual particles that appear in its base. They even provide a tiny brush. The air purifier was an expensive piece. It has a large slide in filter that gers replaced when it gives you the replace filter signal. Made by blue air. It has 3 speeds and I had to kick it into 2nd gear to end the sinus headaches. I think doing masks is helping as is lathering on the lip and face creams before the early morning dog walk. Knock on wood no chapped lips this winter, yeah!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 25, 2015)

I received my soothing sista palette today!  WOW - love the colors and think this is really a wonderful palette.  Swatches and stuff in the spoiler tag



Spoiler







These swatches were done with 2 swipes, using no primer and my finger to apply to my arm.  I am showing two photos because I had different lighting conditions.





*Sutro* _"Light dusty rose matte"_  This to me is more of a light taupe that has a pinkish cast to it.   This is a good color as an eyelid base 
*Valencia *"_Medium pinky-brown matte_"  This is getting more into the pink color, but it is a light milk chocolate with a pink cast to it.  This is good for contouring.  

*Candy Rain  *_Metallic rose shimmer with silver micro-glitter_"  This is just gorgeous!  This is a deep rose with silver shimmers.  The glitter is very fine, so it doesn't really look like a glitter, but a lovely shimmery shade.  This can also be used as a contour shade.

*Bae Area*  “Metallic pink shimmer with iridescent glitter”  This is the lightest color and can be used as a highlighter.  It is very much a glitter and has quite the fallout.  It is a beautiful light pink glitter.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 25, 2015)

I really liked the colors on the Soothing Sista palette.  I wish that one of them was darker though.  None of these are really good "crease" colors.  The mattes are my favorite and they're all very complimentary to each other.  The Bae Area Pink Glitter has some serious fallout issues even with primer.  It's a pretty color but eek...  I don't need glitter tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

But they are my favorite eyeshadow color scheme so they'll get some use.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I really liked the colors on the Soothing Sista palette.  I wish that one of them was darker though.  None of these are really good "crease" colors.  The mattes are my favorite and they're all very complimentary to each other.  The Bae Area Pink Glitter has some serious fallout issues even with primer.  It's a pretty color but eek...  I don't need glitter tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But they are my favorite eyeshadow color scheme so they'll get some use.


I really like the palette too, Saffyra! I look better in pink toned neutrals, as they make blue eyes look bluer, somehow.

I wish very much this palette had been released before UD's The Nakeds 3 palette. Same pink toned browns, a whole lotta price difference. 

If you can wear creamy, almost powder shadows, the darkest XO Memebox color in the jar formula, not stick, called " Evening Dress" is really a lovely deep chocolate brown for blending in the crease..


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 25, 2015)

I missed a few days reading this thread, so if this is a duplicate post, I apologize.

I just emailed Memebox about a missing item ( US shipment, and not a box) and I got the usual canned " We have received your message" email..I only have an email address for Memebox Global (Korea) so that's where the reply came from..

At the bottom of their email, there is a new ( to me) message. It says: Please be advised of the following:

Shipments to the US with the date of 1/23/2015 have not shown updates since 1/27/2015. This shipment is significantly delayed and we are currently working on getting these shipments out to you. If your question pertains to this shipment, we are already working on getting an update- which we will notify you as soon as we find out.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2015)

I wonder if the delays have to do with the LA port closure with several overseas shipments being held up due to labor dispute. I know there is a huge backlog at the port, several ships are waiting to get in. I know they did something to resolve the dispute but I don't think the ships are getting unloaded at this point at least not as fast as they need to be.


----------



## sam356 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can someone please send me the review rules for the restock boxes? I think I saw it on the addict page a couple of weeks ago, but can't find it now. Also the email address where you send the reviews. Thanks so much!


----------



## theori3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's the image I have:


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 26, 2015)

My last ever memebox is sitting at the post Office Depot ready for collection as was working yesterday so missed the postie. I do miss those pink boxes and the excitement of seeing new boxes. This thread was always buzzing with the latest box titles and unboxings but now its like the Marie Celeste. I miss memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sam356 (Feb 26, 2015)

@@theori3 thanks so much! I just submitted my review. Not sure if I would get a refund, but I really hope so!


----------



## sam356 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah, I'm pretty sad I can't get anymore memeboxes...it was good while it lasted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad they are not shipping international anymore at this point - I have way too many skincare now and don't want to be stuck with more once I move later this year. Maybe in the near future, I'll be happy to by from them again (if they start int. shipping again).


----------



## Alidolly (Feb 26, 2015)

Good day today....picked up last memebox (sad) but had a call saying daughter had won an iPad mini plus Shaun the Sheep goodie bag!!! REEESULT!

Was going to buy a refurbed one for her Christmas as she's always pestering to watch cbeebies on mine so now she'll have her very own AND my missing Innisfree order arrived (it had been sitting in the couriers car since Monday as I had been at work but he never thought to leave a note!). Also received an order of Wonka gobstoppers I'd ordered from ebay too - yum! Oh happy day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Feb 26, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's a link on Memebox anywhere for the Seoul Style box ( from Korea)?

I just got mine today and all I can find on the site is " Whoops". I need to know a bit more about ingredients in a couple of products.. Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Ladies,

I have a question about a product that was in the Zero Cosmetics box, Nature's Friend SaeHaneul Eye &amp; Nourishing Cream.

I've noticed mine will expire this year and I'd like to try to use it up but the tube is huge and definitely won't be done with just eye use. I vaguely remember that this could possibly have been used on the rest of the face, can anyone confirm that? and did anyone use it that way?

Any info would be greatly appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jane George (Feb 26, 2015)

Tbh any eye cream can be used elsewhere as most seem like thicker moisturisers. I would probably use them as a night cream or where you want more protection against wrinkles such as on the neck, forehead or anywhere liable to expression lines.


----------



## Saffyra (Feb 26, 2015)

Zaralis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question about a product that was in the Zero Cosmetics box, Nature's Friend SaeHaneul Eye &amp; Nourishing Cream.
> 
> ...


Yes you can use it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Most eye creams are the same as what you would put on your face and is essentially marketing genius.  The benefit is that many times they will be gentler because its going next to your eyes, they don't put irritating ingredients in it.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 26, 2015)

Zaralis said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have a question about a product that was in the Zero Cosmetics box, Nature's Friend SaeHaneul Eye &amp; Nourishing Cream.
> 
> ...


I'm using that cream right now (it's about half-empty), and I love it! Very gentle, very soothing, doesn't flake off, and no greasy foil. I sometimes use it all over my face, too, so you totally can.


----------



## Andi B (Feb 26, 2015)

@@GirlyGirlie, thanks for sharing the info from your email regarding the shipments that have been held up. I have one last global box I'm waiting on. It was the Fun Ingredients box, and I'm pretty sure it was shipped on 1/23. It never updated past "Origin Post..." (can't remember the exact wording, but I'm sure most ladies in this thread know what I'm talking about). 

I hadn't contacted Memebox yet, as I figured there wasn't much point until at least 30 days had gone by. After seeing this, I'll give it another week, but if I don't hear anything or see any movement by next Friday they'll be hearing from me! I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one still waiting on a box from Korea. I really wanted that box, so maybe there's hope yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

I just got the Leaders mask box today. I can't wait to try these masks!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 26, 2015)

Reija said:


> I wonder if the delays have to do with the LA port closure with several overseas shipments being held up due to labor dispute. I know there is a huge backlog at the port, several ships are waiting to get in. I know they did something to resolve the dispute but I don't think the ships are getting unloaded at this point at least not as fast as they need to be.


It probably is. Wishtrend sent me an email about it today and I know my testerkorea package, which was shipped on 1/23, is still missing with no movement.


----------



## Zaralis (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Ladies! Appreciate the input, won't have to worry about the cream going to waste now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaBeans (Feb 28, 2015)

Welp, I just received my very last Memebox - Lucky 14. Of course I got the version I didn't want, #1. I supposed it's fitting that I received something underwhelming as my last hurrah, this way I can forget about it and move on. At least I'll be stocked up on hair masks, sleeping packs, and face creams until at least 2018.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 28, 2015)

Are people even getting points for reviews anymore? I have a couple boxes left to write about, but not sure if it's worth the hassle.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 28, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Are people even getting points for reviews anymore? I have a couple boxes left to write about, but not sure if it's worth the hassle.



I got them the other week.    They still have the form up and I think they are still planning to honor it.


----------



## veritazy (Feb 28, 2015)

Got my last box the Valentines for you. Pretty pleased with the scents. I'm okay with it being my goodbye box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Am testing the products out~

Just waiting on my review event refunds and all will be fine.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 28, 2015)

I still have 2 boxes on the way, Baby Soft Skin and Anti Aging. They shipped on the 11th and still have not arrived at NY customs.


----------



## WillowCat (Mar 1, 2015)

What's everyone's opinion of Koreadepart's service, esp to the UK?


----------



## sayswhoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Andi B said:


> @@GirlyGirlie, thanks for sharing the info from your email regarding the shipments that have been held up. I have one last global box I'm waiting on. It was the Fun Ingredients box, and I'm pretty sure it was shipped on 1/23. It never updated past "Origin Post..." (can't remember the exact wording, but I'm sure most ladies in this thread know what I'm talking about).
> 
> I hadn't contacted Memebox yet, as I figured there wasn't much point until at least 30 days had gone by. After seeing this, I'll give it another week, but if I don't hear anything or see any movement by next Friday they'll be hearing from me! I'm just glad to know I'm not the only one still waiting on a box from Korea. I really wanted that box, so maybe there's hope yet.


I'm in the same boat as you waiting on my last global box, the Fun Ingredients box that shipped on 1/23. I emailed CS on 2/18 and this is the response I got:

"Hi there,

Thank you for reaching out to us! Right now we are noticing delays on all shipments that went out in late January. There seems to be a longshoreman strike along some ports in the US which has created a congested situation for shipments going through air cargo. We know these shipments are still going to reach their final destinations but we are unable to estimate how long shipment times will take. Last time this happened during the holidays, shipments were delayed by about an added two weeks. Customers began receiving their items around the 6th or 7th week after original shipment date.

Right now, we are trying to see if there is anything we could do on our end to move these along. If I have more information I will reach out to you."

Hopefully we get them soon!


----------



## Andi B (Mar 2, 2015)

sayswhoo said:


> I'm in the same boat as you waiting on my last global box, the Fun Ingredients box that shipped on 1/23. I emailed CS on 2/18 and this is the response I got:
> 
> "Hi there,
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this!  Apparently we WILL be getting them soon, as I just checked my USPS account, and my box is finally showing up in Flushing, NY! 

I have to say, as much as I miss the "old" Memebox, I will not missing trying to track down boxes that should have arrived weeks ago!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 2, 2015)

I just peeked at Memebox's site...who the heck is buying all these crappy overpriced boxes?  Come on people, they'll NEVER give us anything better if everyone is swooping up all the sub-par garbage!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Mar 2, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just peeked at Memebox's site...who the heck is buying all these crappy overpriced boxes?  Come on people, they'll NEVER give us anything better if everyone is swooping up all the sub-par garbage!


I've been wondering the same thing, with most the boxes sold out.  The only one that tempts me is the Slumber Party box cause its all masks which I love, but with no discount code I refuse to pay that much for it even if shipping is free.  I did buy the winter revival box because they gave 15% off and I had some points to burn.  Obviously some ladies have more money to spare than I do, lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 2, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I just peeked at Memebox's site...who the heck is buying all these crappy overpriced boxes?  Come on people, they'll NEVER give us anything better if everyone is swooping up all the sub-par garbage!


It's possible that they're making MUCH less in terms of the quantity of each box. Before they'd have over 100 available, they may only have like 25-50 of these lesser quality ones!

On another note...I sent my 3 reviews into Lauren for Reimbursment almost a week ago and have heard absolutely nothing...not sure how to proceed at this point. A simple e-mail letting us know what's going on would be nice. sigh.


----------



## avarier (Mar 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> It's possible that they're making MUCH less in terms of the quantity of each box. Before they'd have over 100 available, they may only have like 25-50 of these lesser quality ones!


Making less means selling out quicker.. which created the mentality everybody here experienced: I MUST buy it NOW before it sells out! .. they could very well be using this psychology to start catching customers.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 3, 2015)

It worked before with the restocks - very limited number that sold out quickly...even the crappy boxes that normally wouldn't have flew off the shelves.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm new to Memebox, I have only purchased products off that site and not an actual box yet. I actually discovered Memebox like a week ago. The boxes I see are kinda meh, I really did want the #beginwithskin set but it sold out so fast. I literally just put it into the cart and it sold out!

I'm trying to switch from my American products to korean ones. I have been using American skincare products for pretty much all of my life and it never really worked for me, my face is full of acne and the stuff prescribed by dermatologists dry me out really bad. So I just wanted as much of the korean skin care routine items as I could get my hands are. I found a blog about the Memeboxes and saw they had a full korean skin care routine around 180 value for 29.99 + shipping, there was like a 70+ dollar serum in there. It was crazy!

The boxes now just seem more cosmetics than skin care focused and they seem more expensive and less of a value. I'm pretty sad I came so late into the Memebox craze. Hopefully I will still be able to get at least 1 good box of skin care items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Mar 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> It's possible that they're making MUCH less in terms of the quantity of each box. Before they'd have over 100 available, they may only have like 25-50 of these lesser quality ones!
> 
> On another note...I sent my 3 reviews into Lauren for Reimbursment almost a week ago and have heard absolutely nothing...not sure how to proceed at this point. A simple e-mail letting us know what's going on would be nice. sigh.


Hun, I just got Lauren's email so I thought I'd let everyone know so as to not flood her mail further..

_Hi Veritazy,_

_I've been spending the last two weeks focusing on final payouts for affiliates since they have been patiently waiting over two months (you included). Since the deadline for the review promotion is two weeks after box arrival, I decided that I have enough to deal with it after affiliates have been cleared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dealing with each major thing at a time is more organized and efficient for me! I'll be working on reviews throughout this week, so if you emailed me, you can expect to start seeing responses soon!_

_Regards,_

Lauren

Thank goodness! I thought she quit from job stress or something. Poor girl..

Also this is good news~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 3, 2015)

Mangacat said:


> I'm new to Memebox, I have only purchased products off that site and not an actual box yet. I actually discovered Memebox like a week ago. The boxes I see are kinda meh, I really did want the #beginwithskin set but it sold out so fast. I literally just put it into the cart and it sold out!
> 
> I'm trying to switch from my American products to korean ones. I have been using American skincare products for pretty much all of my life and it never really worked for me, my face is full of acne and the stuff prescribed by dermatologists dry me out really bad. So I just wanted as much of the korean skin care routine items as I could get my hands are. I found a blog about the Memeboxes and saw they had a full korean skin care routine around 180 value for 29.99 + shipping, there was like a 70+ dollar serum in there. It was crazy!
> 
> The boxes now just seem more cosmetics than skin care focused and they seem more expensive and less of a value. I'm pretty sad I came so late into the Memebox craze. Hopefully I will still be able to get at least 1 good box of skin care items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome to the Korean Skincare craziness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I always link to this, however if you're interested, this is a great intro to Korean Skincare by one of my favorite bloggers! http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/

Also, since Memebox has been kind of "meh" on the deals lately, you can also check out the Beauteque BB Bag subscription or the 3B (Beauty Beyond Borders) Box. They both feature Korean beauty and are reasonably priced. They're a good way to sort of dip your toe in the water and get to know some of the brands and what works for you/what doesn't.

I was the same way with American/US brands- nothing ever seemed to work for me and my skin was a mess. Plus skincare seemed more like a chore at the end of the night that I never wanted to do. With Korean skincare products, for some reason I have so much more fun trying out all the new things and doing my little beauty "ritual" at the end of the night.  

You can also shop from testerkorea.com (which I find to have the best prices/shipping costs balance overall) as well as a wide variety of other korean product-selling sites! I like to lurk on the threads here on makeuptalk and listen to what some of the other ladies are into right now and then add it to my testerkorea wishlist. Once I have enough stuff to warrant shipping, I buy it all! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



veritazy said:


> Hun, I just got Lauren's email so I thought I'd let everyone know so as to not flood her mail further..
> 
> _Hi Veritazy,_
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that was exactly what was going on, although I think she should send that e-mail out to everyone so there is less stress on her. They seriously drop all of these crazy tasks in her lap to do all on her own. It's ridiculous. At least we know it hasn't been forgotten about!


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Welcome to the Korean Skincare craziness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I always link to this, however if you're interested, this is a great intro to Korean Skincare by one of my favorite bloggers! http://www.skinandtonics.com/asian-skin-care-guide/
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the helpful advice! Usually what I do is look at what is sold out on Memebox and the reviews it gets. Based on that I will google it for more info and check the prices against amazon, since I had no idea where to go to get korean products. I will definitely try out the site you mentioned. Thanks again!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 3, 2015)

Mangacat said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice! Usually what I do is look at what is sold out on Memebox and the reviews it gets. Based on that I will google it for more info and check the prices against amazon, since I had no idea where to go to get korean products. I will definitely try out the site you mentioned. Thanks again!


@ Welcome to the craze!! If you have acne prone skin, I recommend the LJH Tea Tree products!  Many of us have had great results with it.

Of the boxes available now, it's true.  There's too much makeup.  Skincare is where it's at with Korean products.  I can get makeup anywhere but interesting and effective skincare with actually good ingredients that don't cost an arm and a leg?  

The Nature Box is the best of the bunch right now.  That Winter Skin Revival might have been my first favorite but it's currently sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should check out the Asian Beauty thread if you haven't already.  If you need advice, everyone has something to offer! https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131289-koreanasian-beauty-and-skincare-talk/page-101


----------



## sayswhoo (Mar 4, 2015)

Andi B said:


> Thanks for sharing this!  Apparently we WILL be getting them soon, as I just checked my USPS account, and my box is finally showing up in Flushing, NY!
> 
> I have to say, as much as I miss the "old" Memebox, I will not missing trying to track down boxes that should have arrived weeks ago!


You're welcome! And that's great news your box showed up in NY! Mine still hasn't moved since 1/27. The fact that yours is moving gives me hope though.


----------



## Nancy Tang (Mar 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @ Welcome to the craze!! If you have acne prone skin, I recommend the LJH Tea Tree products!  Many of us have had great results with it.
> 
> Of the boxes available now, it's true.  There's too much makeup.  Skincare is where it's at with Korean products.  I can get makeup anywhere but interesting and effective skincare with actually good ingredients that don't cost an arm and a leg?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. I will definitely check LJH tea tree products out.


----------



## TonyaBeans (Mar 5, 2015)

I have been lusting after the blush sticks and the cream blushes. I just find I have better luck with blending them and applying them than traditional powder blushes. I've already got the Peripera Cushion Blusher and some of the Colourpop SuperShock Cheeks. Now I feel as if the Meme ones are missing from my little collection.

Has anyone tried them? Opinions?


----------



## jennielyndy (Mar 5, 2015)

Memebox emailed me a 15% off sitewide coupon. Did anyone else get this?

I'm not sure if I'm going to use it. Unfortunately, I've discovered that fragrance is a big trigger for my rosacea (and of course I figured this out after I bought the Luckybox package deal), so I don't really want to buy skincare without seeing all of the ingredients. I'm slightly interested in their makeup, but ... I'm not sure.


----------



## EmiB (Mar 5, 2015)

@@jennielyndy I got it too. I has been awhile since I bought anything from them, but today I decide to get some skin care, plus I had some points to spend


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

I purchased the Kyungsun XO box as I have been waiting for this one!  This is more my style!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2015)

ooh I better check this out, like I need more stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Mar 5, 2015)

Reija said:


> ooh I better check this out, like I need more stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


haha - yeah, I don't need more makeup either.  But I love those colors.

the other makeup boxes were too light and girly for me.  I am more into these darker, deeper colors.


----------



## Chiroptera (Mar 6, 2015)

Does the Memebox shop ever restock? I'm just getting into Korean skincare and the USA shop has so many products I think I would love, but most of what I would like to try is sold out...


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 6, 2015)

@@Chiroptera they may be affected by the longshoreman strike thing so stock (from South Korea) might not be able to unloaded.

Hopefully they'll add more stock soon for US folk. I'm in the uk so can't buy from there anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are online stores that are worth a wee look if you're after specific products that are normally much cheaper than memebox. Have a look at;

Testerkorea

Roseroseshop

Beautynetkorea

Koreadepart

All have LOADS of products (too many temptations!)

You can also purchase some of the items direct from websites like Innisfree and Etude House.

Once you start though it gets addictive lol!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Any thoughts on the new Ulzaang Box? It's cute but the colors wouldn't be something I would use


----------



## EmiB (Mar 6, 2015)

Reija said:


> Any thoughts on the new Ulzaang Box? It's cute but the colors wouldn't be something I would use


Looks like another overpriced box. Not really interested.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2015)

Reija said:


> Any thoughts on the new Ulzaang Box? It's cute but the colors wouldn't be something I would use



it is cute, but overpriced and like you said, colors I won't use.  I love Korean skincare, their makeup, not so much - I do not care for the young girl look on my old face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 6, 2015)

Chiroptera said:


> Does the Memebox shop ever restock? I'm just getting into Korean skincare and the USA shop has so many products I think I would love, but most of what I would like to try is sold out...


I sent them a fairly long email about how shoddy their website looks with all the " sold out" red lettering and lack of products and lack of restocks.

I've had it with the pathetic looking website. If they don't have an IT person, then they need to bring someone's kid in after school to do such a basic thing as delete the sold out items.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

So I had some points that were hanging around because I forgot to wait for a few commission sales to complete, so I thought I'd take advantage of the app coupon code for 20% off. I ended up getting Both Pony Palettes, which I had held off on before, as well as the new Bad Girl Quad (which I LOOOOOVE holy moly it's gorgeous) and with the coupon, all 3 palettes came to $40 shipped. With my points my total was only $20 shipped. Awww yis. 3 palettes for $20!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> So I had some points that were hanging around because I forgot to wait for a few commission sales to complete, so I thought I'd take advantage of the app coupon code for 20% off. I ended up getting Both Pony Palettes, which I had held off on before, as well as the new Bad Girl Quad (which I LOOOOOVE holy moly it's gorgeous) and with the coupon, all 3 palettes came to $40 shipped. With my points my total was only $20 shipped. Awww yis. 3 palettes for $20!


The first pony palette is great - the 2nd one is okay.  I cannot wait to get that new bad girl quad - I saw those colors and swooned!


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

@@MissJexie I just got the Naexy mask set w/ the app sale.

And also picked up a few Freeset Donkey Milk masks.

However did you pay for shipping?

I just assumed it was free shipping since my order was over $30, but I see there was a $6.95 shipping charge.

Is that a glitch with the app or their new shipping policy?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> The first pony palette is great - the 2nd one is okay.  I cannot wait to get that new bad girl quad - I saw those colors and swooned!


I agree!! I saw it was released on MemeboxKorea not too long ago through their instagram and I was praying we would see it here eventually! It's super pretty!

And I preferred the second pony palette only because it's a bit more unique compared to what I already have. I have over 50 eyeshadow palettes and a massive amount of them are neutral, so the first pony palette didn't call to me at first. But they restocked the bundle so I figured I'd get both of them just to have them! LOL



LisaLeah said:


> @@MissJexie I just got the Naexy mask set w/ the app sale.
> 
> And also picked up a few Freeset Donkey Milk masks.
> 
> ...


I think there's a different shipping policy with the XO Memebox products if I'm not mistaken. Also my order came to $51 before the coupon, so maybe it's now a $50 minimum for free shipping? Not entirely sure.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The app was a little glitchy for me but everything seems to have gone through OK. Still annoys me that I can't use someone's referral link when shopping through the app though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2015)

I know ~ I plan to email Lauren about that (the referral link &amp; app business).


----------



## biancardi (Mar 6, 2015)

@LisaLeah  it is 30.00 for free shipping on their normal website - I think the app has a bug.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  it is 30.00 for free shipping on their normal website - I think the app has a bug.


I think you are right.

I just forwarded my receipt to CS and told them I think I was charged shipping in error.

Hopefully they will adjust it.

I hate paying shipping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Mar 8, 2015)

There's not a lot to love in US Memebox land these days. I either have it already, or it's sold out or a combo of both. The website is a disgrace to their company name, actually.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 8, 2015)

So sad to see Memebox dying a slow death. Sure they had issues when the stuff was shipped from South Korea but on the whole the boxes were fun and good value. Since moving to the states they've become bland. Even if I could buy stuff, I probably wouldn't now as it just doesn't excite. Trying new brands that no one had heard of was a big appeal...now its stuff most folk can get in the states anyway (or cheaper from other online retailers). Such a shame...

If they do decide to open a euro zone store in the future, I hope they don't stock the same stuff as after the initial "ooooh memebox is back" it would be the same...


----------



## biancardi (Mar 8, 2015)

@Alidolly  I think they really underestimated the Memebox customer and tastes.  When I spoke to them (for feedback), I stated that the average Memebox customer is very sophisticated already about K-beauty and brands like Tonymoly, Holika Holika, Skinfood - while nice - are gotten cheaper elsewhere.  I stated that it never bothered me that I had to wait 2-3 weeks for my boxes - I think the complaint was that you would order a box that wasn't shipping for a month and then you still had to wait 2-3 weeks - which that was almost 1 1/2 to 2 months.   That is different.

I also stated that I like memebox for offering brands and new products that I hadn't heard of before - such as benton (still one of my favs, even with some of the recent issues..) and if they should offer a variety of items from low cost favs (pure smile, purederm, secret key, benton), medium range (The Yeon, a;t fox, neogen) to high end (sulwahsoo, house of whoo).

Also, the only collab that I spoke highly of was soothing sista, and they were really interested in my feedback about her box and her makeup.  So, I hope that means more from soothing sista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also told them that I saw some great collabs on their korean site (the new one is fantastic!) and was hoping we would get that. 

Things like spoiling all of the boxes ahead of time - I stated that there was a need for naked boxes, but not every box.  I pointed out to them that the boxes that sold out quickly were their 2 mystery boxes - and did praise them for getting leaders into their shop.  I said that once they announced that memebox was closing their international shipping, I spent a ton of money at their international shop, because I knew I wasn't going to get those brands in the USA shop - and I mentioned the 5 seeds scrub, nature by recipe facial cleanser, heart face sleeping pack (great for my skin type), benton, and some other brands.

I do hope that they bring in more brands into their shop, but I am not sure how practical that is for them.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 8, 2015)

To be honest I am still wondering why not do uk... No one has cracked market here yet, in fact I cannot find a UK based korean box, and I think us ones are cropping up very frequently now.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree @janeGeorge there are a lot of UK ladies into K beauty but no shops (to speak of anyway) that sell it. I think I found one online store in London but their prices were silly - cheaper buying from S. Korea and shipping over. Plus it was the "usual" Tony Moly stuff and not a lot else.

Mishibox sound like they may ship soon to the UK and as long as we don't get charged import duty, that could be ok but again, I think it'll be the larger, well known brands rather than the little brands memebox sold.

Wish BeautyNetKorea Korea or TesterKorea branched out and did a box. I don't mind waiting 4 weeks for it to arrive if its awesome and there's tracking so I know its on the way.


----------



## WillowCat (Mar 9, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> I agree @janeGeorge there are a lot of UK ladies into K beauty but no shops (to speak of anyway) that sell it. I think I found one online store in London but their prices were silly - cheaper buying from S. Korea and shipping over. Plus it was the "usual" Tony Moly stuff and not a lot else.
> 
> Mishibox sound like they may ship soon to the UK and as long as we don't get charged import duty, that could be ok but again, I think it'll be the larger, well known brands rather than the little brands memebox sold.
> 
> Wish BeautyNetKorea Korea or TesterKorea branched out and did a box. I don't mind waiting 4 weeks for it to arrive if its awesome and there's tracking so I know its on the way.


There was a bit in the UK national press today saying about how korean skincare is the next big thing, but then proceeded to give examples of UK products (DOH!), but there were loads of responses from ladies saying how much they love Korean skincare so there definitely a market for it in the UK. I never had a problem with Memebox deliveries as everything flew into Heathrow and straight into the Royal Mail network, but even if they did start up again, I just don't think I'll be interested given the boxes they are doing these days. Sure, places like TesterKorea will keep me in products, but I'll miss the unexpected and unusual  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just submitted my last review for the box refund event--has anyone heard anything else about that lately? I submitted my other two last week but haven't yet heard anything about them.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 9, 2015)

Lauren said she's still working through them slowly but surely.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 9, 2015)

I got the bad girl box set today - that was some fast shipping!  I love the palette, the colors are lovely.  the eyeliners are just standard gel pot liners, the mascara is pretty cool- I didn't realize it was a dual ended mascara - one side for upper and one side for lower (the brush is much smaller)


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 9, 2015)

@biancardi  Very pretty palette! Is there much fallout with the glittery shadows?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 10, 2015)

AHHHH I'm soooo excited to get mine now!! I didn't get the box, just the palette, but it's so ridiculously pretty i cannot wait to dig into it!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @biancardi  Very pretty palette! Is there much fallout with the glittery shadows?


the lighter colors, yes.   the darker ones, no..


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2015)

I wondered about the fall out and didn't order because of that. Good to know now. Also wasn't sure about the colors based on the picture but it looks pretty in your pics/swatches. Thanks for posting! Should have ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

Reija said:


> I wondered about the fall out and didn't order because of that. Good to know now. Also wasn't sure about the colors based on the picture but it looks pretty in your pics/swatches. Thanks for posting! Should have ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



you can still  get it!  It hasn't sold out.  The lightest color is the one with the most fall out, the gold has some fall out.

This palette just reminds me of fall - autumn leaves.  It is just a beautiful palette and the rust-wine color is just so lovely.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 10, 2015)

So I wanted to order the Holika Holika Heartful Silky Lippie in that darker color that Memebox listed today but is sold out for 10 bucks, but obviously I can't.  I found it on BNK for 6.93 with free shipping, just thought I'd let y'all know in case you wanted it for a bit cheaper.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 10, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> So I wanted to order the Holika Holika Heartful Silky Lippie in that darker color that Memebox listed today but is sold out for 10 bucks, but obviously I can't.  I found it on BNK for 6.93 with free shipping, just thought I'd let y'all know in case you wanted it for a bit cheaper.


thanks! I've been wanting that color for a while and just never ordered it!  BNK has special on innisfree blackberry, green tea and golden kiwi facial masks (set of 3 for $4.73) - I mention this because I had a 10.00 credit at BNK via their points system and need to get an order over 10.00 - so I got this lippie + the blackberry masks for 1.66!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> thanks! I've been wanting that color for a while and just never ordered it!  BNK has special on innisfree blackberry, green tea and golden kiwi facial masks (set of 3 for $4.73) - I mention this because I had a 10.00 credit at BNK via their points system and need to get an order over 10.00 - so I got this lippie + the blackberry masks for 1.66!!!


Yay, that's a good score!  The lip color looks gorgeous, I'm excited to get it!


----------



## EmiB (Mar 12, 2015)

So I got my order ysterday from Memebox, surprisingly fast. I was sursprised that didn't included any samples. I thought the korean way is always to send some foil packets to their customers. Take note Memebox.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got an email that Memebox now has Banila Co on their website. Thoughts on Banila?


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 12, 2015)

Memebox also released Pony nail polishes. Sigh, I really want the old memebox (including global shop) back...


----------



## theori3 (Mar 12, 2015)

I decided to grab the pastels nail polish set because I've been wanting to add some pastels to my collection for spring... the price is quite low, so I don't have super high expectations for the quality, but I'm curious to find out how they are.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2015)

@theori3  I had purchased the glitter one (wormhole) from testerkorea - I do like it a lot and it wears well for the price tag


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 12, 2015)

@theori3  Once you try out the nail polishes, can you post your overall impressions of the quality and color pigmentation of the polishes? I'm a bit curious but I'm going to pass them up for now because I'm anticipating getting inundated with similar color polishes from all the subscription boxes I'm currently signed up with...


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 12, 2015)

@biancardi  Is the polish fairly chip resistant? Is it fast-drying?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 12, 2015)

EmiB said:


> So I got my order ysterday from Memebox, surprisingly fast. I was sursprised that didn't included any samples. I thought the korean way is always to send some foil packets to their customers. Take note Memebox.


I think in the 15 or so shop orders I have made, I think I got some foil packets twice. It is sad that they don't add some to each order.

Today I got my order and they sent me the wrong item, sigh.... I really don't want to deal with their customer service. Although I like the item they sent me, I already have it so I don't want a second one.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 12, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @biancardi  Is the polish fairly chip resistant? Is it fast-drying?



I am the worst person to ask that question - all nailpolishes chip and peel off my wonky fingernails within a day.   Don't ask me why - I've tried everything! 

This is a top coat glitter, so it was fast for a glitter top coat.


----------



## ilynx (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone tried the brownie eyebrow mascara? I thought i would throw it in to get to free shipping since it's pretty cheap and I needed a brow gel.

Also those pastel colors are so cute - I hope they're at least decent in quality!


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 12, 2015)

@biancardi   :lol: I'm in the same boat! I'm such a klutz that my poor manicures (and nails!) don't usually stand a chance. Have you ever tried the Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat? Dani at Coffee break with Dani recommended this top coat and this stuff has been such a lifesaver for my manicures.  It goes on easily, is super shiny, and dries really quickly (as in you never need to use a nail polish drying spray or drops when you use this topcoat), and it is pretty chip resistant. Also it dries rock hard so that the polish underneath it doesn't get dented. Definitely hg for me!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm considering trying the polishes. Not sure. I'm the worst when it comes to nails also but lately I've been on this kick to try and use different nail polishes. I'm getting a bit better at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Why I think I need another nail polish I don't know. I have more than enough to explore with but just thought it might be fun to try something new. These polishes say quick drying so that's another reason I'm thinking of getting them. Quick drying is the key for me. My time is so limited that waiting for nail polish to dry just doesn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just got an email that Memebox now has Banila Co on their website. Thoughts on Banila?


Banila Co is a pretty popular brand! I've only tried a handful of their products and have liked them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I think the Pony polishes are priced well. I'm not even that much of a nail polish person but the pastels are pretty and not expensive so I'm trying to talk myself out of getting them. I've been sick in bed all day so the shopping itch is real lol


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 12, 2015)

Am I imagining things, or was there an e-mail that had a coupon code for free shipping on all the XO products? I swear I remember seeing that and now I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've only seen the coupon for 15% off a purchase of 3 xo products or 20% off $100 order with the app which is the latest email. Don't remember one with free shipping.


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 13, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Am I imagining things, or was there an e-mail that had a coupon code for free shipping on all the XO products? I swear I remember seeing that and now I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There is!

It is one of the codes they gave us in our VIP email for March.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if you can't find yours.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Stella A said:


> @theori3  Once you try out the nail polishes, can you post your overall impressions of the quality and color pigmentation of the polishes? I'm a bit curious but I'm going to pass them up for now because I'm anticipating getting inundated with similar color polishes from all the subscription boxes I'm currently signed up with...


Sure! Hopefully it'll arrive quickly, as I only live one state away!

ETA: I might also grab the glitter set if the pastels are nice. I've been on a crazy nail polish buying kick lately--it's replaced my memeaddiction!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 14, 2015)

has anyone tried the banila Miss Flower &amp; Mr Honey line?  I read reviews on the cream/balm (but that is too rich for me) - I was wondering about the sheet masks and oil?

thanks!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just saw on Instagram that Memebox Nylon is being released on March 19th. Any thoughts on this? Is it going to be a box?


----------



## theori3 (Mar 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> Just saw on Instagram that Memebox Nylon is being released on March 19th. Any thoughts on this? Is it going to be a box?


Looks like it's a palette.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 16, 2015)

I think they posted a "spoiler" pic somewhere...maybe on facebook? It was of a box that said Nylon on it and it looked like a palette. I JUST got both Pony Palettes and the Bad Girl quad in the mail today, but if the Nylon palette isn't filled with neutrals then I might have to grab that one too LOL


----------



## biancardi (Mar 17, 2015)

so many palettes!  I would love a blush one - instead of an eyeshadow palette...I can dream, can't I?


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 17, 2015)

I just got the Pony Pastel Polishes, and they are absolutely beautiful!! $12 for all 5 polishes is a steal! The Pink, purple and beige shades are all very similar, but you can tell between them. I'm really excited to try them all to see how they wear and how the finish is!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> has anyone tried the banila Miss Flower &amp; Mr Honey line?  I read reviews on the cream/balm (but that is too rich for me) - I was wondering about the sheet masks and oil?
> 
> thanks!!


anyone, bueller, bueller?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> I just got the Pony Pastel Polishes, and they are absolutely beautiful!! $12 for all 5 polishes is a steal! The Pink, purple and beige shades are all very similar, but you can tell between them. I'm really excited to try them all to see how they wear and how the finish is!


I hesitated on buying these and the Pastel kit sold out. I ended up buying two that were still in stock individually. The kit would have been so much better deal. Interested in trying these.Don't need more nail polish but my curiosity got the best of me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I also ended up ordering the Clean It Zero cleansing balm to try and a hand cream and a lip balm for my daughter.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> has anyone tried the banila Miss Flower &amp; Mr Honey line?  I read reviews on the cream/balm (but that is too rich for me) - I was wondering about the sheet masks and oil?
> 
> thanks!!


I've been wondering about this line as well. Anyone tried it?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

I guess Memebox is just going to release makeup boxes. 2 new ones today. Guess I will spend my money on something else, sigh....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

edited sorry double post


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I guess Memebox is just going to release makeup boxes. 2 new ones today. Guess I will spend my money on something else, sigh....



It is a damn shame.  Maybe makeup in Korea is something that is lacking or whatever, but we don't have that issue here in the states.   Why they are intent on running their business into the ground, I have no idea.


----------



## tealiy (Mar 18, 2015)

There's two more collaboration series on the Korean website. Back to Basics &amp; Punky Hoy.



Spoiler
















When they promised more collaborations, they weren't kidding!


----------



## tealiy (Mar 18, 2015)

First impression, all the palettes look like the standard nudes ....why do they keep releasing new eyeshadow palettes in the same limited shades? Either rosy brown or flat brown.

But it looks like they finally made a berry lipstick! No oranges in sight this time around.



Spoiler











*edit: put everything under spoiler tags in case people don't want to see the collabs, sorry I'm still new to this  *


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> It is a damn shame.  Maybe makeup in Korea is something that is lacking or whatever, but we don't have that issue here in the states.   Why they are intent on running their business into the ground, I have no idea.


It sure is a shame. Although some makeup is fine but it sure seems like everything being released is makeup now and collaborations with all makeup. I want some skincare, some new brands to try. Maybe when no one is buying they will get the message.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

They must have been reading here as another box released but still has a lipstick and nail polish. The skincare items I already have those so it's a no for me.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been wanting to try that enzyme cleanser, but that rose cream is a no go for me on that new box and I don't care for the nailpolish or lipstick.  

So, not  worth it to me....


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

I just got the VIP for nylon's palette and it does include highlighter &amp; blush! I pre ordered it  but I am not happy I couldn't use my memepoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



Spoiler


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

That hot pink is bright. I don't wear much eye shadow but I might get for a Chistmas gift.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 18, 2015)

The colors look nice. Looks like a versatile palette.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That hot pink is bright. I don't wear much eye shadow but I might get for a Chistmas gift.


I think that pink, used with a LIGHT hand, would look lovely with a light summer tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It is bright - haha.


----------



## sam356 (Mar 18, 2015)

I received a full refund for my review today! So if you are still waiting for yours, it should be coming in soon.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I think that pink, used with a LIGHT hand, would look lovely with a light summer tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It is bright - haha.


I keep looking at it and I think that hot pink would look good with a tan too. It's bright but pretty. I will probably get it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok, I bought the palette. It will be the first one I have ever bought.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 18, 2015)

Ugh I'm bummed about that Nylon Palette. 

I comment on their instagram and said something like "no more neutral palettes!" And they asked if I had seen the Nylon palette etc etc, so I thought it would be COLORFUL. Nope. Looks like a neutral palette with some rose tones in it...which is pretty much what they've been repackaging over and over with different collaborator names on it. This Nylon palette is essentially a dash of the Bad Girl palette, Soothing Sista palette, and original pony palette with a blush.

It's definitely pretty (and I bet great quality) for anyone who doesn't already have those palettes...but I was hoping to see royal purple, teal, maybe an olive green (the one in the nylon palette is...barely green at all)...just something other than berry-rose and cream-brown color families.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 18, 2015)

yeah, I was shaking my head at the "hazel" color - hazel is green-brown, not rose brown - haha


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 19, 2015)

Ahh ok so I know a lot of people prefer the first pony palette to the second one...but I am IN LOVE with the second one right now!

The pink is really more of a peachy color and it looks absolutely amazing transitioned on the lid with the darker purple- it's like a galactic sunset LOL

sorry for the blurry/crap pic but I'm running out the door to work and I'm late UGH




I reallly love how nicely these colors go together and it's a really fun pop of color without being crazy!

I have a feeling I'm going to be using the Pony 2 a lot!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Love that! So pretty! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

My Memebox order came with 2 polishes and Banila cleanser. The cleanser is amazing. The macaroon lip product is great too and the cute penguin hand cream. Love the scent of the hand cream.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

you will really love the clean it zero @@Reija!

that penguin is SO cute!!


----------



## Jane George (Mar 20, 2015)

Gotta agree. Love the penguins and have all three.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 20, 2015)

Reija said:


> My Memebox order came with 2 polishes and Banila cleanser. The cleanser is amazing. The macaroon lip product is great too and the cute penguin hand cream. Love the scent of the hand cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the haul!

The polishes are actually really fantastic! I've been using the taupey-rose colored shade, and I put on 2 coats with no topcoat to see how well it lasted on my nails and it's been 3 days with zero chipping which is VERY rare on my nails LOL Very happy with them!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 20, 2015)

they have a new box - I am getting this one as it looks REALLY nice.  That said, I still haven't gotten my review points in the last week - kinda pissed off about that.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm considering this one too.


----------



## moonandsun (Mar 20, 2015)

Tempted by the Spring Edition box too, if there were a good coupon.

Today I received Winter Skin Revival Box and I love all of the items! Even though I wasn't a Memefan for long (I believe my first box was Honey 2), I forgot how much I loved getting their boxes.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they have a new box - I am getting this one as it looks REALLY nice. That said, I still haven't gotten my review points in the last week - kinda pissed off about that.


I'm still waiting on review points for reviews submitted the first week of February :/ also still waiting on refunds from the refund box event.


----------



## Nicole Lobascio (Mar 22, 2015)

So no more monthly Global boxes or Luckyboxes, etc. for $23?  Did I miss the official announcement or something?  I'm so confused :/ What happened to those $23 mystery boxes that contained like $90-$200 worth of goodies... and remember all the value sets where shipping charges were combined to a single $7.99 charge with a free upgrade to express shipping?  Now that Memebox has embarked on its newest marketing ploy (designed to harness the power of its beauty bloggers by promising to refund the full price of a box to anyone who posts a "compelling review," it seems like the usual price point of $23 just isn't going to cut it anymore...?


----------



## biancardi (Mar 22, 2015)

Niki Nik said:


> So no more monthly Global boxes or Luckyboxes, etc. for $23?  Did I miss the official announcement or something?  I'm so confused :/ What happened to those $23 mystery boxes that contained like $90-$200 worth of goodies... and remember all the value sets where shipping charges were combined to a single $7.99 charge with a free upgrade to express shipping?  Now that Memebox has embarked on its newest marketing ploy (designed to harness the power of its beauty bloggers by promising to refund the full price of a box to anyone who posts a "compelling review," it seems like the usual price point of $23 just isn't going to cut it anymore...?


they stopped with the shipping like that once global was discontinued.  They no longer do global boxes, it is all USA memebox and the boxes are very low value and kinda boring...

those fun days of 23.00 boxes with 150 worth of products are long gone.  They started going downhill in late fall/early winter of 2014.   Such is life.

The refund of the full price of a box was a one time thing.   This is before they stopped shipping globally (2/10/15) and they had to unload their global boxes as they were not coming to the USA.    They announced this in late January of this year.

They are not doing that for the USA boxes.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I finally tried the pastel purple Pony polish and I really like it. I wasn't sure how it was going to perform but seemed to be quick drying and easy to apply. My nails looked great after and I'm not the best at applying nail polish. I wish I had got the pastel set before it sold out because they are more expensive individually. I didn't expect this good of performance at this price range.


----------



## tealiy (Mar 23, 2015)

@@Reija The pastel set is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 23, 2015)

I really love seeing Mizon in the shop now but roseroseshop has free shipping and better prices on Mizon.  In case anyone was tempted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 23, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I really love seeing Mizon in the shop now but roseroseshop has free shipping and better prices on Mizon.  In case anyone was tempted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for that!  It is nice to see Mizon in the shop but if its cheaper else where, it makes more sense to get the best price.  How long does it take to get the order from roseroseshop?  I have never ordered from them.

Well at least they are adding more brands, but I would like to see the interesting not known to me brands.  I think that is what they need to do if they want to set themselves apart from everyone else by giving us things we can't find elsewhere.

I really like the Pisteo C Serum so I wish they would stock that!  I have bought a few off of Ebay but I need more, LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Thanks for that!  It is nice to see Mizon in the shop but if its cheaper else where, it makes more sense to get the best price.  How long does it take to get the order from roseroseshop?  I have never ordered from them.
> 
> Well at least they are adding more brands, but I would like to see the interesting not known to me brands.  I think that is what they need to do if they want to set themselves apart from everyone else by giving us things we can't find elsewhere.
> 
> I really like the Pisteo C Serum so I wish they would stock that!  I have bought a few off of Ebay but I need more, LOL


I think it depends on what you order.  I ordered a bunch of Mizon (with free shipping -actually $2.97 or something so not technically free but basically) and it shipped the next day.  I got it within two weeks.

Then I ordered more and it took a week and a half to ship but did arrive two weeks after that.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Mar 24, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I think it depends on what you order. I ordered a bunch of Mizon (with free shipping -actually $2.97 or something so not technically free but basically) and it shipped the next day. I got it within two weeks.
> 
> Then I ordered more and it took a week and a half to ship but did arrive two weeks after that.


I think RRS charges 2.50 or something for tracking right? They are usually pretty quick, I don't think ice ever waited more than 2-3 weeks from order to doorstep.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 24, 2015)

Is anyone else actually shocked at the insanely high Memebox prices for the Mizon products??? Yikes.

The fact that you can get them from RRS for so cheap with free shipping is one thing, but the markup...holy moly.

Snail Recovery Gel Cream is $17 through Memebox (regular $19)...and $4.34 through RRS.

The Blemish After cream is $20 through Memebox (regular $23) and $5.26 through RRS.

Like...I understand US-based stores having higher prices, but....wow. They're charging 4 times the price RRS is.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

@MissJexie  I know....they are just ignoring feedback that customers gave them via the phone.  I told them with popular brands, their mark up was too high and people didn't mind waiting 2-3 weeks for their products, because they could get them so much cheaper elsewhere.

so much for that hour long convo!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 24, 2015)

@Saffyra @Krystyn Lowe thanks for the info on the RRS ordering.  I will definitely start ordering from there as the prices are very good.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @MissJexie  I know....they are just ignoring feedback that customers gave them via the phone.  I told them with popular brands, their mark up was too high and people didn't mind waiting 2-3 weeks for their products, because they could get them so much cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> so much for that hour long convo!


They are definitely ignoring the feedback.  I specifically mentioned the popular brands are things we can buy most anywhere at a cheaper price.  I also stressed that skincare was what I wanted to see with brands we can't find elsewhere, yet they keep releasing boxes of makeup (2 today) and it is the same products over and over again.  I have only placed one order this month.  There just isn't anything that excites me.  I like the Mizon but its cheaper elsewhere, so I bought the Mizon bag today from Beauteque instead.

I wonder if the unknown brands are an issue to stock due to labeling of the products.  Most of the brands they are stocking are ones that also have English on the packaging.  If they are bringing product over by sea container, there is more scrutiny with FDA labeling requirements.  When they shipped direct to us from Korea, it was less noticeable since they went direct to each customer.  Just a thought.  trying to find some sense to the madness, LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 24, 2015)

Fanserviced said that once they moved to the US they had to price their products at what the cosmetic company says they have to.

So Clio has a US presence and they set ALL the prices for the US no matter who is selling it.  So you can only get Clio at those prices set by Clio.

However, I don't know if Mizon has a US presence (my guess is no) so you'd think they'd realize we aren't idiots and we can just wait a bit longer for product and pay a third of the price even with shipping!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

they just announced that they are offering secret key (which was one of my suggestions - haha), so it cannot be the ingredient listing, as SK is one of the WORST offenders out there - they rarely have the ingredients in english


----------



## biancardi (Mar 24, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They are definitely ignoring the feedback.  I specifically mentioned the popular brands are things we can buy most anywhere at a cheaper price.  I also stressed that skincare was what I wanted to see with brands we can't find elsewhere, *yet they keep releasing boxes of makeup (2 today) and it is the same products over and over again*.  I have only placed one order this month.  There just isn't anything that excites me.  I like the Mizon but its cheaper elsewhere, so I bought the Mizon bag today from Beauteque instead.
> 
> I wonder if the unknown brands are an issue to stock due to labeling of the products.  Most of the brands they are stocking are ones that also have English on the packaging.  If they are bringing product over by sea container, there is more scrutiny with FDA labeling requirements.  When they shipped direct to us from Korea, it was less noticeable since they went direct to each customer.  Just a thought.  trying to find some sense to the madness, LOL


yep. If it was NEW pony stuff, that would be different - but it isn't!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 24, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep. If it was NEW pony stuff, that would be different - but it isn't!


Exactly, it's the same stuff over and over. How many box variations are we going to get with a Pony pallette. If they would have released a Mizon box or a Secret Key box I would have bought both.


----------



## tealiy (Mar 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> yep. If it was NEW pony stuff, that would be different - but it isn't!


http://www.memebox.com/extra/eventPony_shine3#smsTop

Third Pony collection - palettes and lipsticks. The packaging looks nice, but the shades....  :blabla:


----------



## biancardi (Mar 25, 2015)

tealiy said:


> http://www.memebox.com/extra/eventPony_shine3#smsTop
> 
> Third Pony collection - palettes and lipsticks. The packaging looks nice, but the shades....  :blabla:


they look sooooo similar to the other palettes!  I like #2, but I have so many in those shades.   the other 2 are too golden/peachy for me.

Can't they come out with other colors?  If they don't want to do brights (which is fine by me..) neutrals are more than golden-peach-rose-brown colors.   There are lots of neutrals to pick from...


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2015)

tealiy said:


> http://www.memebox.com/extra/eventPony_shine3#smsTop
> 
> Third Pony collection - palettes and lipsticks. The packaging looks nice, but the shades....  :blabla:


Thank you for sharing this!

I seriously cannot believe that they're doing more brown and rose tone neutral palettes....there are no words.

I have Soothing Sista, Bad Girl, and both Pony Palettes now and I have to say that I'm set for life on neutral shades considering I already had around 8 neutral palettes in my collection.

The smaller collections they've been quietly coming out with all have neutral toned shadow trios too...They must realize that people are only going to buy so many of these and then lose interest?

They need to research long-standing, successful makeup companies, see how they formulate their palettes color-wise, and learn from them!


----------



## biancardi (Mar 25, 2015)

hmmm...new memebox - a mystery easter box.

i am weak and i will purchase it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not going to get the new box. I think it will contain mostly makeup and possibly nail polish which I don't want. I will wait until someone shows the contents after receiving it.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 25, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare  I'll be the guinea pig then! haha

hey, where is cfisher and fanserviced???


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2015)

Fanserviced is still around on Instagram.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 25, 2015)

Jane George said:


> Fanserviced is still around on Instagram.


she don't love us anymore?


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2015)

No idea. Not sure if she buys much memebox tbh.

Lol on there I've been giving her German snack suggestions


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 25, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @LoveSkinCare I'll be the guinea pig then! haha
> 
> hey, where is cfisher and fanserviced???


Ok, you can be the guinea pig, LOL.

I was wondering where those two were also. I hope they are both doing fine. It would be nice to here from them.


----------



## blinded (Mar 25, 2015)

Wasn't fanserviced super busy at work right now? I think I've seen her briefly pop up in the Memebox fb group. 

Hopefully things with cfisher have calmed down a bit since last time she checked in here and she'll pay us a visit soon.


----------



## Jane George (Mar 25, 2015)

I think she's in Germany atm again.


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 25, 2015)

Just saw a spoiler for the new mystery box on instagram...it was the Skin79 Olive Repair Mask! oooh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still weary of any mystery box considering the appearance of their regular revealed boxes lately- Although I've got to admit seeing a "mystery" box for sale made me a little tempted LOL


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 26, 2015)

You can almost see the tumbleweed here these days...

Compared to the days when there were literally pages a day full of chatter, its like a ghost town.

Couldn't agree more with the neutral bland palettes they keep churning out. Even if they did themed ones like all pinks or pale blues / greens ANYTHING but the browns / beige that they keep releasing.

I realise they must still be selling stuff but surely no where near the scale they had before when they were based in South Korea.


----------



## jmen (Mar 26, 2015)

Fast disappearing act on the new Easter box. I pulled the trigger and hope I don't end up pointing the gun at my noggin. Masks are always something I will use as is sunscreen especially as there is the threat of spring.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like 2 more makeup boxes today


----------



## biancardi (Mar 26, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare  ughh.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @LoveSkinCare ughh.


Ughh is right. My wallet is safe though, LOL


----------



## biancardi (Mar 26, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Ughh is right. My wallet is safe though, LOL



mine too!  I do hope they come out with another skincare box before april 1st.  I have a 15% off code that I would like to use - they, of course, sent it AFTER I purchased the mystery box yesterday..


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 26, 2015)

I would love a skincare box with some Mizon and Secret Key stuff. Let's hope they release a good box with no makeup in it.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 26, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I would love a skincare box with some Mizon and Secret Key stuff. Let's hope they release a good box with no makeup in it.


yes, I think that would be a perfect box to do!!  I am hoping that the Easter box will have some, but I would love a value set.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 27, 2015)

a new berry mystery box!  Mine, mine, mine - I used my 15% promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamangel (Mar 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> a new berry mystery box!  Mine, mine, mine - I used my 15% promo code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahh! I'm so tempted. This sounds like a skincare box...


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm tempted too, thinking about getting this...


----------



## jmen (Mar 27, 2015)

The Easter box and the Berry box are going to be a test whether Memebox is headed on the right track or is so derailed that I jump on a new train and don't look back. Since I came to the party in Nov and reading about what a great value it used to be I suspect my bar is not quite as high as some of you who were there from the early days.


----------



## tealiy (Mar 27, 2015)

Memebox posted a spoiler for the Berrylicious box on their instagram. This is the first of the US boxes I've been interested in! It almost feels like the old days of mystery food themed boxes. Except the value is way lower and the brands are unexciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



Time for a Berrylicious Box spoiler! We're loving this Strawberry Black Sugar Mask Off, which uses Brazilian black sugar and strawberry seed oil to cleanse, exfoliate, and smooth your skin Warning: delicious scent may tempt eating.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 27, 2015)

I like that product ~ I am currently using it.  Yeah, the price points are much lower.  Those fun, gravy days are over...


----------



## OiiO (Mar 27, 2015)

tealiy said:


> Memebox posted a spoiler for the Berrylicious box on their instagram. This is the first of the US boxes I've been interested in! It almost feels like the old days of mystery food themed boxes. Except the value is way lower and the brands are unexciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the box after seeing that spoiler on IG  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a nice product!


----------



## tealiy (Mar 27, 2015)

@@OiiO yep that spoiler did me in. It looks like there's less than 20 boxes left - I'm guessing these mystery boxes are selling much faster than the naked ones. Perhaps ignorance is bliss haha.

btw Easter box contents have been posted to the spoilers thread! If this thread is considered dead, that one is practically fossilized. There's been nothing to get excited about lately.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 28, 2015)

I bought the berry box with a 15% off code.

I was definitely wrong on the Easter box, glad it was skincare and not makeup, but I'm still glad I didn't get it because I have 2 of the products already.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I bought the berry box with a 15% off code.
> 
> I was definitely wrong on the Easter box, glad it was skincare and not makeup, but I'm still glad I didn't get it because I have 2 of the products already.


After seeing the contents of the Easter box I kind of regret not getting it  - would have loved a few things in there, and the one I already have would make a cute little gift for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a good box, but like others have said, the days of epic Memeboxes loaded with hundreds of dollars worth of awesome unknown brands are pretty much over.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 28, 2015)

OiiO said:


> After seeing the contents of the Easter box I kind of regret not getting it - would have loved a few things in there, and the one I already have would make a cute little gift for someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a good box, but like others have said, the days of epic Memeboxes loaded with hundreds of dollars worth of awesome unknown brands are pretty much over.


The Easter box is definitely nice. I thought it would have pastel makeup and nail polish so I passed on it. I guess we can never tell what Memebox will put in the boxes. There is some nice stuff in there (I have both the egg soaps and bath fizzer).

Definitely the good old days are long gone. I sure miss those unknown brands in the boxes from Korea.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey, just wanted to share with everyone worried about the floaties in the Benton High Content Skin the following email that I received this morning from Benton:

_​We would like to apologize for the late reply regarding the SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT SKIN batch of 2015-01-05 [yyyy-mm-dd] (Lot Number: ENOL153). We needed time to investigate thoroughly on the matter of contamination. As a result, a MFDS certified institution was able to provide us the test result regarding contamination on SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT SKIN batch of 2015-01-05 [yyyy-mm-dd]. However, the outcome of the result was *STANDARD*. Therefore, this result indicates *no* *wrong doing *of the manufacturers and *non-existence of contamination*. Additionally, we tested another batch of SNAIL BEE HIGH CONTENT SKIN (2014-11-06) [yyyy-mm-dd] and this result too was indicated as *STANDARD*._

_ _

_As for the floaters, it is assumed as components of Allantoin which has a solidifiability property among all ingredients. We are expecting that it can be improved by adjusting the combination percentage of the ingredients and it is under the test now. We will do our best for the prompt improvements._

_ _

_ _

_We would like to thank you again for your continuing support of Benton._

_ _

_If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us._

_ _

_Warm Regards,_

_Benton_

ETA: Looks like @@biancardi got the same email and posted Benton's response on the Asian/k-beauty thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 30, 2015)

they have elisa coy now at memebox...I do love their honey masks and I purchased the Honey Murumuru Moisture Oil for my mom and she loves that!  I ordered those items from wishtrend, so this is actually cheaper to get it here, because wishtrend's shipping is awful.


----------



## princesskelly (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi guys! Long time no post!! I found a product that my boyfriend just HAS to have. But I can't seem to find a reasonably priced one and wanted to turn to you ladies for some help!

The product is from the memebox men box 1. It is called: Mowell Freeze Wax.

It came in a bright blue bottle but noticed it comes in a larger size in a white bottle that I wouldn't mind buying as well. I found it on gmarket but I do not know how to buy from there. Any tips?? Or sites found to purchase this? Or even people selling on here??

Thanks in advance, it is much appreciated


----------



## OiiO (Mar 31, 2015)

princesskelly said:


> Hi guys! Long time no post!! I found a product that my boyfriend just HAS to have. But I can't seem to find a reasonably priced one and wanted to turn to you ladies for some help!
> 
> The product is from the memebox men box 1. It is called: Mowell Freeze Wax.
> 
> ...


Looks like this Singaporean site has it: http://johnandjack.co/mowell-freeze-wax.html

And they ship Worldwide, but I never bought anything from them so not sure if they're any good.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

You can also request it from testerkorea.com in their want forums.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 31, 2015)

Two new mystery boxes: a Nylon Box Makeup &amp; Skincare edition for $49 and a Nylon Box Makeup edition for $39:

*NYLON Box Makeup &amp; Skincare Edition* Celebrate NYLON Magazine’s Sweet 16 with us! To commemorate this special anniversary we collaborated with NYLON to create the #ItGirlPalette. This palette features colors that have the ability to easily yet drastically transform your look from basic to FABULOUS. Memebox has now curated a NYLON box for you to create your own ‘It Girl’ look mixed with some skincare essentials so you can strut your stuff and show the world how daring and edgy you can be. Create your personalized look. Share it. Tag it. #ItGirlPalette

*NYLON Box Makeup Edition*  Celebrate NYLON Magazine’s Sweet 16 with us! To commemorate this special anniversary we collaborated with NYLON to create the #ItGirlPalette. This palette features edgy, one-of-a-kind colors that are also versatile. We have curated a box with the perfect makeup products you can pair with the palette. We can’t wait to see your own ‘It Girl’ look. Please do share &lt;3 #ItGirlPalette


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Mar 31, 2015)

Not going to get either of the new boxes. I already bought the pallette so don't need a second pallette as I'm sure both boxes will have this pallette in them. Wish They would have said they were going to do the boxes as I would have waited and then ordered the box with the skincare.

I guess I knew they would do boxes since they did with the Pony pallettes, but this is the first I think that has skincare too.


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Not going to get either of the new boxes. I already bought the pallette so don't need a second pallette as I'm sure both boxes will have this pallette in them*. Wish They would have said they were going to do the boxes as I would have waited and then ordered the box with the skincare.*
> 
> I guess I knew they would do boxes since they did with the Pony pallettes, but this is the first I think that has skincare too.



me too - I would have ordered the skincare box if I had known...

I will wait &amp; see what the boxes look like first now.  these are the first USA mystery boxes that I haven't purchased because I pre-ordered the palette.


----------



## theori3 (Mar 31, 2015)

I got a chance to use one of the pastel memebox polishes last week. I had a bit of trouble with the application, the polish felt a bit thick. I'm going to try using a thinner next time. I used a base coat, 2 coats of the polish, and a top coat. After 5 days, there's some chipping near the cuticles, but it's better than I expected. Here's what it looked like after 4 days, please excuse my messy paint job:


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the same color pastel polish and I was really surprised how there was very little chipping after several days without using any base or top coats. I was just trying it out to see and was really impressed.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 31, 2015)

@@theori3 @Reija  Thanks ladies! Now I have this overwhelming urge to pick up a couple of the pastel shades for spring.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I have 2 pastel shades.   More than enough for me!  I am not a pastel person - haha


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

2 new sets are out, April Showers skin care kit and April showers set


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

Whoa!  I just took my Glossybox surveys and guess what was on there?!  A question asking which boxes are you subscribed to.  And Memebox was one of the answers!! I mean, obviously Memebox isn't a subscription but if we start getting kbeauty in a Glossybox, I'm gonna be thrilled.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 1, 2015)

@@Saffyra I did my surveys and I didn't have that question. Must depend on what products you received.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

Strangely, I feel like it was on the Treehut Body Lotion...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 1, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Strangely, I feel like it was on the Treehut Body Lotion...


I got that item but no questions about other subscription boxes on any of my surveys. Maybe questions are random, who knows. But I wish I had that question, LOL


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got that item but no questions about other subscription boxes on any of my surveys. Maybe questions are random, who knows. But I wish I had that question, LOL


I was SO shocked to see Memebox on the list with Birchbox, Ipsy, Boxycharm, Beautybox5 and etc.  It was like that game "which one of these is not like the other."


----------



## Mimimaro (Apr 2, 2015)

@@Saffyra I think I will subscribe to Glossybox if they start offering kbeauty lol.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm really happy with the pastel polishes as well!

I got the set of 5 when they were first released, and so far I've used the beige shade and purple on my nails. The beige I put two coats on with no base or top coast and it lasted 3-4 days before it started to chip. The second time, I used the purple shade with a base and top coat and it's been about 7 days now and I just noticed a very small chip.

I used the mint green on my toes with a top coat a week ago and that is still going strong!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the shades, and the application. I do find that certain ones are on the thin side while others are a bit thick, but none of them are unworkable for me- I'm incredibly happy considering I got all 5 of them for just $12!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2015)

Mimimaro said:


> @@Saffyra I think I will subscribe to Glossybox if they start offering kbeauty lol.


I think they sent Missha BB cream before, and they also had some j-beauty products too, like Skin Inc serum and something else I'm forgetting.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 2, 2015)

They have a new mystery box - fine &amp; flawless - it will have both skincare &amp; makeup.  I am sure this will have some BB cream &amp; concealer, so I will probably pass on this.

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]



> [SIZE=medium]Who doesn’t want to be fine and flawless all the time? We made this box is for those of us who want to look good EVERYDAY. Being flawless all the time shouldn’t be so hard, and now it doesn’t have to be! We’ve added some skincare and makeup to create a flawless face with flawless skin. Turn heads and flaunt that flawless face with this box and have people hollerin’ #girlyoufine. [/SIZE]



I did finally purchase the banila miss flower &amp; mr honey facial sheet masks as I really wanted to try them and I did get the april showers set (the one with the coffee scrub, snail foam cleanser and secret keys AC honey soap (I love their AC line!)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 2, 2015)

Has anyone's Berry box had any movement yet? I've had a tracking number for 4 days and it just shows "label created".


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Has anyone's Berry box had any movement yet? I've had a tracking number for 4 days and it just shows "label created".


Nope, nothing here. Same story with "label created".


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 2, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I think they sent Missha BB cream before, and they also had some j-beauty products too, like Skin Inc serum and something else I'm forgetting.


You are right!

I actually get turned on to Missha BB cream because of Glossybox a few years ago.

Didn't they also send out a Missha Snail Sheet Mask?

I remember the beauty boards heating up because of the shock and horror of snail slime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))))


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> You are right!
> 
> I actually get turned on to Missha BB cream because of Glossybox a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Yes, they did! I knew I was forgetting something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They got me hooked on Missha as well.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 2, 2015)

OiiO said:


> Nope, nothing here. Same story with "label created".


same here - I did email them this am and they said it left the warehouse and allow for 24 hours to update.  I then asked when did it leave the warehouse and nothing.  not a word back


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 3, 2015)

Mine now shows movement. Looks like they just gave it USPS yesterday evening. I also got tracking for my Nylon palette.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it normal for the Kocostar foot peeling booties to be wet on the outside? I opened the packet and they were wet. The little sticker wouldn't stick. There was still a lot of liquid inside the booties when I cut them open. I didn't see any holes or tears. I ended up using them but put plastic grocery bags over them as I didn't want to get anything on my carpet. I bought it from Memebox last month.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 3, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Is it normal for the Kocostar foot peeling booties to be wet on the outside? I opened the packet and they were wet. The little sticker wouldn't stick. There was still a lot of liquid inside the booties when I cut them open. I didn't see any holes or tears. I ended up using them but put plastic grocery bags over them as I didn't want to get anything on my carpet. I bought it from Memebox last month.


If I remember correctly, mine were wet on the outside too when I used them

I just threw some old socks over the bags so I could walk around, but I wonder why they're like that- it's super inconvenient!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 3, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> If I remember correctly, mine were wet on the outside too when I used them
> 
> I just threw some old socks over the bags so I could walk around, but I wonder why they're like that- it's super inconvenient!


Maybe it's normal then. Just seems sort of weird as I'm sure they know you would want to walk around, LOL. Now let's hope they get my feet in shape. Sandal weather is almost here!


----------



## jmen (Apr 3, 2015)

New Box posted:  Show  some  skin:

There is nothing sexier than being confident in your own skin. We’d all love to look good without the need for concealer, BB cream and highlighters. That’s why we’ve curated a box to improve the appearance of your skin so you can wear a #nakedface. No makeup, just skin. In Drake’s own words- you’re the prettiest when you’re chillin’ with no makeup on.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds good but I would be surprised if you can achieve that as it isn't a one size fits all with skin care products.


----------



## jmen (Apr 3, 2015)

Amen and thus not pulling the trigger on this box.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

I pulled the trigger!  haha

It is rare to have a 25.00 box now, so I am curious to what they put it in.  My guesses

sunscreen

lightening product

an acne product

anti-aging product


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

spoiler for the fine &amp; flawless box (yesterday's mystery box)



Spoiler



It's Skin Vita E Cleansing Foam


----------



## Jane George (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm guessing a foam cleanser in box too. They love foam cleansers at memebox


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm trying to be good but this is tempting. I have too much skin care but not too much Korean skin care yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## theori3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting on blog review points from a while ago? I submitted 3 blog posts 2 months ago, and while I've pretty much given up on the points, I was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat. There are a couple of more things I want to grab from the Memebox shop.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Is anyone still waiting on blog review points from a while ago? I submitted 3 blog posts 2 months ago, and while I've pretty much given up on the points, I was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat. There are a couple of more things I want to grab from the Memebox shop.



I have been getting my review points - email them and bug them about it...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gonna pass on the new box. Hope it's a good one for those that bought it.

On another note, I am starting to get really irritated that my Magic Mizon bag from Beauteque still has not shipped. I bought it before the preorder so there should be no reason for the wait.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Is anyone thinking of grabbing some of the easter eggs?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 3, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Is anyone thinking of grabbing some of the easter eggs?


I bought 2 of them, a $5 and $6. There is a golden one for $20 so I wonder what you would get for that one.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

I wanted to get some but now the site is crashing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

hmmm, I am thinking about those eggs.....

okay, got the gold egg, vertical striped egg, green dotted egg and white flower blue egg.  I really wanted the yellow flower red egg, but that was sold out.

ooohhh, the excitement!  But shouldn't they have done this, like last week?  the eggs won't be here until next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I got two of the green dotted eggs and the show some skin mystery box. I had to after reading all this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I was trying to be good but these eggs and the good price on the skin care box got me.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm telling ya, the mystery items are very popular!  I HAD to get the golden egg.  I want to know what is in there.  I probably will hate my eggs (haha) but that is the fun of the mystery stuff!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

Okay I couldn't resist either.

I got the golden egg, the white flower blue egg, the green dotted and the multi striped.  I wanted the yellow polka dot but I didn't find it til I'd already purchased.  

I totally wanted the red flower one, too, but it was sold out.  I mean... I'm sure the color of the egg doesn't mean the product is any awesomer but still...

And if all we get is Memeproducts, I'll be grumpy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Dangit! I missed the HOrizontal one, too!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

The golden egg sounds exciting! Can't wait to see what's in it. I just didn't have the patience to look around longer and just picked the egg I saw. I did look around for a bit but then just decided to be done and get a couple of those green dotted eggs. After placing the order of course I looked around more and found some of the other eggs. Just my luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

I found them by typing in "easter eggs" in the search!!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah I figured that after I placed the order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I keep staring at the golden egg but I'm going to be good and close the window


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

ooo! I just noticed the DoYou Soy moisturizer is available now!  I mean... $40 is outrageous but if it went on sale, I really liked it for my combo skin.

AW! the Horizontal egg sold out while it was in my cart! At least I got all the other ones.  Except the yellow flower red one.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> *ooo! I just noticed the DoYou Soy moisturizer is available now!  I mean... $40 is outrageous but if it went on sale, I really liked it for my combo skin.*
> 
> AW! the Horizontal egg sold out while it was in my cart! At least I got all the other ones.  Except the yellow flower red one.


I love it as well - I use it as a night cream, before my sleep pack.   So, you got all of them except the 2 that were sold out?  You love your eggs!! 

We all have to post pics of our eggs when we get them, so we can see if the items are different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 3, 2015)

the golden egg is now sold out, @@Reija so you don't have to worry about it calling you anymore...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info @@biancardi! I feel better now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 3, 2015)

Yah, I think I've been feeling my Memedrought.  

I'm sure it will just be silly stuff but oh well.  I'm definitely curious to see if all the same eggs got the same thing.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Ok most of them were sold out by the time I grabbed them, but I picked up the 3 that weren't gone. Came to like $25 after shipping.

Probably a huge waste of money lol, but hey- it was kind of fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh an also- they've got some pretty good deals running on the app right now if anyone hasn't had enough shopping! All those trio shadow palettes are like 50% off, some of the pony boxes and makeup is on sale etc.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't even think to search, so I didn't see the golden egg or the red one. Got all the rest, though!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm really loving my Soothing Sista palette! I dont use the Bay Area one or whatever it's called because it really is a glitter bomb but the other three are just my colors.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I'm really loving my Soothing Sista palette! I dont use the Bay Area one or whatever it's called because it really is a glitter bomb but the other three are just my colors.


That's a GREAT palette. I almost didn't order because it looked so blah neutral and I have all the Naked palettes, but it's my fave right now. I've used it for two weeks straight, I even use Bae Area in the inner corners, but yeah it's a glitter bomb for sure with so much fall out! My indie shadow collection has been giving me the side eye from their corner of the room!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 4, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> That's a GREAT palette. I almost didn't order because it looked so blah neutral and I have all the Naked palettes, but it's my fave right now. I've used it for two weeks straight, I even use Bae Area in the inner corners, but yeah it's a glitter bomb for sure with so much fall out! My indie shadow collection has been giving me the side eye from their corner of the room!


omg agreed I use it all the time! And Saffyra- bae area is a MUST!!

It is a glitter bomb but the absolute best way to use it is on the inner half of your lower lid pulled up a bit to the inner corner. To get it to stay put, use a creamy eye pencil that is a light shade and the gently pat bae area onto it. it'll hold in place and look fantastic!

I used the Bad Girl palette today; Used the gold on the inner half of my lid and blended it into the burgundy on the outer half of the lid. Pulled the burgundy down on my lower lid and blended it out a bit and then used the dark brown in my crease and the cream shade to blend and highlight the brow bone. One of the teenagers that I work with literally said, 'Wow Rachel you're eye makeup is on point!!" LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmen (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't see the eggs until 6:30 am EST but managed to snag 3 of them. Mystery boxes are my draw as well. Will be interesting to see if all same colored eggs have the

same surprise inside. Agree they should have done this earlier so the eggs would

have arrived for Easter. There seems to be a hit or miss with shipping. The

berrylicious box sat in limbo for several days.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 4, 2015)

I got my Nylon palette today. The colors are pretty but that hot pink is bright. Some of the pans are wonky and crooked. I like it though.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I got my Nylon palette today. The colors are pretty but that hot pink is bright. Some of the pans are wonky and crooked. I like it though.


I got one today too- the pink is super bright but it can really be sheered out on the cheeks and it looks really pretty if used lightly. I'm honestly not super fond of the palette overall. Most of the shades are a lot more sheer than I normally like, and for some reason, even though I feel like I'm well-versed in shadow-color-combinations, I feel like the shade choices weren't well thought out- there isn't a whole lot you can combine together, at least for me. I usually like a good lid, crease, and highlight shade at least, but there are a few I feel like I could put together and others are kind of just...on their own.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 5, 2015)

@@MissJexie thanks for the tip on the blush. I will try it out. When I first saw the color I was scared, LOL

I'm not a big eyeshadow wearer so I usually only wear one light color on my whole lid. But I will try some of these near my lash line. But you are right, these colors don't go together well.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 5, 2015)

some of the colors are hard to work with, but I think that the bottom row (lana, paris &amp; nicole) work well together, nicole &amp; mischa seem to look good together, Lana &amp; mischa might work together, nicole &amp; mary-kate will be nice as well.  Lilo can be used as an eye base.

The blush, I have said previously, would be great in the summertime, with a tan, lightly applied.  This could go darker on those ladies with darker skin tones as well.

here are the swatches I did - only #4 &amp; #8 are really pigmented, imho






*The Moment* 
*Lilo*
*Mary-Kate*
*Mischa*
*Lana*
*Paris*
*Nicole*
*Sweet 16*


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> some of the colors are hard to work with, but I think that the bottom row (lana, paris &amp; nicole) work well together, nicole &amp; mischa seem to look good together, Lana &amp; mischa might work together, nicole &amp; mary-kate will be nice as well.  Lilo can be used as an eye base.
> 
> The blush, I have said previously, would be great in the summertime, with a tan, lightly applied.  This could go darker on those ladies with darker skin tones as well.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree that some of the neutral shades can work together, I can think up a a couple of eye looks that I'd actually want to do, however I just don't think that the palette is cohesive as a whole. The neutrals, then a green and a red and brown with a teal shift and a neon pink blush...and one matte white? I just honestly don't get the collection as a whole at all. I buy palettes not for individual shades, but for how well they work together. I like to take a palette on a trip with me and have a variety of different eye looks, and I feel like with this one, while some of the shades are pretty, I'd constantly be reaching into other palettes to finish off the look.

This palette might work nicely for someone who prefers lighter-less dramatic eye looks, but I go all out on my eyes LOL. There really is no crease shade in here at all, for me. this is a palette full of highlights and lid shades, not many transition shades or crease shades for me. 

Again, that's just me- I know that someone like my sister who goes for a more natural, lightly applied eye would really enjoy this. I think it's my least favorite of all the XO palettes I own, though, and i had high hope for it considering it was the first that didn't have a majority of neutrals.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 5, 2015)

I agree, @MissJexie.  I was just pointing out that some shades do work well together in case folks were having a hard time with it.  the photo swatches at memebox do not really represent what the shades really look like


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 5, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I agree, @MissJexie.  I was just pointing out that some shades do work well together in case folks were having a hard time with it.  the photo swatches at memebox do not really represent what the shades really look like


Eek I know, right? Those swatches look NOTHING like what I came up with, and I had to swatch certain shades 7-8 times to get the color to really pop in a picture. Not what I was expecting when I first saw the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 6, 2015)

The shops got Blithe patting waters!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Considering the top model mystery box...There is nothing for my aging skin/body that would make it look or feel like a top model but I like any idea of a mystery box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">  The description says 7 full size products, 3 beauty and 4 skin care


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm going to pass on the new box. 7 products with a $62 value is about $8.85 per item. Not sure what skincare would be in there with the low value, cleansers or sheet masks perhaps. Plus, I just have too much stuff. Now if that Blithe patting water was in there, then I would bite.


----------



## Melissa Emerich (Apr 6, 2015)

Longtime Memebox customer but new to the site. Pleased to meet you all ^^ I like the idea of the model box but I'm really not confident about the contents. Although everyone else seems happier with the latest boxes, I'm still kinda meh. I'm also confused by the description. What do they mean by "beauty items"? Aren't all skincare/cosmetics technically "beauty items"? lol


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 6, 2015)

catspajamas said:


> Longtime Memebox customer but new to the site. Pleased to meet you all ^^ I like the idea of the model box but I'm really not confident about the contents. Although everyone else seems happier with the latest boxes, I'm still kinda meh. I'm also confused by the description. What do they mean by "beauty items"? Aren't all skincare/cosmetics technically "beauty items"? lol


Welcome to Makeuptalk!   ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still kind of "meh" on the boxes as well. I was buying them up like crazy back before they stopped international shipping, now none of them seem worth it for me, personally.  I think some of the most recent boxes are pretty good for someone still building their kbeauty collection and figuring out what works for them, but for many of us who have massive hoards of korean skincare, they're just not as exciting and high value as they used to be. 

I am interested to see what the model box is going to contain though- even though I'm not buying boxes anymore I can't help but be curious about the mystery boxes! LOL Old habits die hard!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did succumb to the Easter Egg deal, though- mystery eggs are just way too tempting!

I wonder if all the same-colored eggs will have the same product, or will everyone get something different? I'm super excited for them to start shipping/arriving!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 6, 2015)

@ welcome!!   I agree with @@MissJexie about the boxes - those crazy days of having a 23.00 box worth over 100.00 are gone with Memebox, as well as having little known brands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I am a sucker for mystery boxes  - I didn't get this latest one as I don't care that much for makeup at memebox (don't get me wrong - I LOVE makeup - but I hate orange colors!) and I would rather pick out my makeup myself, unless they actually did a theme around the makeup.  But skincare mystery boxes - I am there!

I did get the eggs and the skincare mystery box - which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 7, 2015)

I was just about to order the top model box and it sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Waiting was a good thing I guess because my wallet is a lot happier. I'm looking forward to getting the eggs though.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 7, 2015)

Reija said:


> I was just about to order the top model box and it sold out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Waiting was a good thing I guess because my wallet is a lot happier. I'm looking forward to getting the eggs though.


They posted a spoiler for it so that may have pushed some people to buy it. It was the It's Skin hyaluronic acid moisture cream


----------



## biancardi (Apr 7, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> They posted a spoiler for it so that may have pushed some people to buy it. It was the It's Skin hyaluronic acid moisture cream


they haven't posted a spoiler for the show some skin box, have they?  I am really curious about that box as it is a 25.00 box.  Still waiting for it and my eggs to ship out.


----------



## monamona (Apr 7, 2015)

I have used Missha BB cream for few years.

(link removed)

It is great product. Make your face smooth like a baby skin.

I have used other brand as well but this one is the best.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 8, 2015)

Did anyone hear anything about the Blithe Pressed Serum in the memeshop?

It's intriguing me.

But that could also be because FINALLY there is a hard to get brand in the shop!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> they haven't posted a spoiler for the show some skin box, have they? I am really curious about that box as it is a 25.00 box. Still waiting for it and my eggs to ship out.


I haven't seen a spoiler for that box yet. I want to get my eggs too. Hopefully we get some great items.


----------



## jmen (Apr 8, 2015)

My Easter egg mystery hunt consisted of a black sugar honey mask sample, Peri's tint jelly, sample skin 79 BB and a hand cleanser that is a duplicate. If I receive another face or hand cleanser, I am going to step outside a let rip a primal scream!


----------



## missrobertaw (Apr 8, 2015)

jmen did you pay for four eggs? Bummer if so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 8, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I haven't seen a spoiler for that box yet. I want to get my eggs too. Hopefully we get some great items.


found it on instagram on the memeboxusa IG.  I have this already, but it is very nice indeed!



Spoiler


----------



## jmen (Apr 8, 2015)

I purchased 3 eggs. I truly hope others fare better than 2 samples, lip tint and hand cleanser.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 8, 2015)

Lol I am in love with those toners. They are really nice on the skin and add moisture without irritation


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my eggs!


----------



## jmen (Apr 8, 2015)

Do tell us about your eggs!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2015)

Okay, I had to go run take a picture.  I got the Multi Vertical Striped, Pink Polka Dot, White Flower Blue, Green Dotted and the Golden Egg.

I received a TonyMoly Bunny Gloss ($10), Skinfood Cherry Milk Hand Essence ($7), So Young Stick Shadow in Deep Bronze ($10), Jungsun Eyeliner in Black ($10), Dermakey She's 2nd Aurora Skin Elixir Protection (which Memebox prices at $100) and some samples.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 8, 2015)

I got my egg goodies as well!

I also got the Skinfood Cherry Milk Hand Essence (I like!) as well as the Yellow Tonymoly Bunny gloss (both in Saffyra's picture)

And the third item I got was the PeriPera "Peri's Tint" Jelly in "Pink Stick."

With shipping, I'm not sure if I would have purchased these items for what I paid (around $25 or so with shipping) but I'm not miserable about it- I will definitely use everything, and I don't have the yellow bunny gloss yet, so that's nice too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds like great eggs! Still waiting on mine. Hopefully mine are good also.

I just saw the new secrets of K-beauty box is available. Thoughts? Any mystery box and I'm all over it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> even though I'm suppose to be on low/no buy.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 8, 2015)

My Easter eggs arrived today too. I bought the vertical striped egg, yellow polka dot egg, horizontal striped egg, green dotted egg, pink polka dot egg, and white flower blue egg. Here is what I received:



Spoiler







As you can see, I received two of the same product, and in the exact same shade. I'm pretty disapoinnted considering that I did not buy two of the same egg! I've already emailed Memebox about it, as I don't believe there was any warning that different eggs could contain the same products.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Okay, I had to go run take a picture.  I got the Multi Vertical Striped, Pink Polka Dot, White Flower Blue, Green Dotted and the Golden Egg.
> 
> I received a TonyMoly Bunny Gloss ($10), Skinfood Cherry Milk Hand Essence ($7), So Young Stick Shadow in Deep Bronze ($10), Jungsun Eyeliner in Black ($10), Dermakey She's 2nd Aurora Skin Elixir Protection (which Memebox prices at $100) and some samples.
> 
> ...


purchased the following eggs got the Multi Vertical Striped,  White Flower Blue, Green Dotted &amp; the Golden Egg.

I received a Skinfood Cherry Milk Hand Essence ($7) (which I got in my berry box), So Young Stick Shadow in Deep Bronze ($10), Jungsun Eyeliner in Black ($10), Dermakey She's 2nd Aurora Skin Elixir Protection  (already have and haven't used it yet - lol)  and 2 samples.

I wish I had gotten a goodal product - I saw some other eggs on IG &amp; they had Goodal.

so, 2 dup products and 2 makeup items.   It was a gamble.   oh well


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2015)

I saw the Goodal IG post (one, anyway) and I'm pretty sure she ordered the goodal because she only got three eggs (I asked).  I also was a little bummed until she answered.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 8, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I saw the Goodal IG post (one, anyway) and I'm pretty sure she ordered the goodal because she only got three eggs (I asked).  I also was a little bummed until she answered.


ahhhh...okay, now I am not so bummed out - lol

I do like the 2 makeup items &amp; the cherry hand cream - but I JUST got the cherry hand cream in my berry box.  The 2nd key product - I am not sure about it.  I should try it as the reason why I purchased it originally was because someone here raved about it (sorry, I cannot remember who...but they really liked it a lot)


----------



## cecibeauty (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! Newish fan of memebox and an even newer poster on MUT! I was only able to get a few boxes from the old memebox starting with Lucky Box #12 and the Easter Egg Hunt was the first great buy along with their $18 Naexy Mask Set (12 pcs) - I mean they threw 3 memepoints at me and I used a discount code so that made the value worth it! 

Just disappointed in seeing the Tony Moly Bunny Gloss because that thing is NOT worth the $9 - $10 they state on the site :/  It's only about $3.50USD if you convert from Korean Won and many of our beloved sites like RRS, TK and KD will have it closer to it's native price.  I ordered 2 eggs as well. Hope I get the SkinFood items!! The Hand Essence looks promising!  

_Edit- Discussing trades and swaps on this forum is not allowed. please private message or use trade threads to discuss trades! thank you! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -MissJexie_


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 9, 2015)

cecibeauty said:


> Hi everyone! Newish fan of memebox and an even newer poster on MUT! I was only able to get a few boxes from the old memebox starting with Lucky Box #12 and the Easter Egg Hunt was the first great buy along with their $18 Naexy Mask Set (12 pcs) - I mean they threw 3 memepoints at me and I used a discount code so that made the value worth it!
> 
> Just disappointed in seeing the Tony Moly Bunny Gloss because that thing is NOT worth the $9 - $10 they state on the site :/  It's only about $3.50USD if you convert from Korean Won and many of our beloved sites like RRS, TK and KD will have it closer to it's native price.  I ordered 2 eggs as well. Hope I get the SkinFood items!! The Hand Essence looks promising!


I agree that the values are WAY higher than they should be, but I'm just happy I got things I will actually use lol. I think that since they turned into a US-only company, their "values" have been ridiculous on inexpensive products. Much of the time it's because many Korean companies set the US price point, but honestly, I admit I was a little bummed to get 2 lip product and a lotion for $25 shipped when for $30 shipped I'd get a box full of skincare goodies back in the day!

But looking at it objectively, I'm just happy I got things I'll use and that they're all nice quality products- it could have been a lot worse, like getting an overvalued sheet mask or something lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2015)

The bunny glosses and many other things will always be cheaper if you buy them from a Korean shop.  But $9 for a TM bunny gloss is pretty much the going rate if you want to buy them from anywhere in the US.

It's ridiculously high but that's the price TM sets it at in the US. That's how much they are in their shops here, isn't it? I mean... I'd buy one for $3... MAYBE $5... but $9? Never.

That's one of the reasons I love RRS so much... all those good Mizon prices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunimunni (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone received her Memebox x Nylon Makeup and Skincare Edition yet?


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 9, 2015)

I got my eggs today, white flower blue and vertical stripe.

I got the Jungsun black stiletto eyeliner

Skinfood cherry milk hand essence.

My berrylicious box is lost I think. It left Raleigh, NC on the 4th and no additional tracking since. Raleigh is only 3 hours from me. So it usually get to my local PO a day later. I'll give it a few more days and then contact Memebox.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

I am miffed about my skincare box.  The one with no MAKEUP has a bright orange glitter lipgloss in it - and memebox has the nerve to say they "cheated" in the info card.  Err, no - that is called a lie, when you state that there is no makeup in a box.  I have sent them an angry email


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am miffed about my skincare box.  The one with no MAKEUP has a bright orange glitter lipgloss in it - and memebox has the nerve to say they "cheated" in the info card.  Err, no - that is called a lie, when you state that there is no makeup in a box.  I have sent them an angry email


Is this the naked skin mystery box? I just got it too and it has the bright orange lip tint in it.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 9, 2015)

Reija said:


> Is this the naked skin mystery box? I just got it too and it has the bright orange lip tint in it.


yep, that is the one.  It was supposed to be an all skincare box and they lied about it.  The card just upsets me because they joke and state "they cheated" and this is a "natural" lip color.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm with you on that. This color is not "natural" for sure! Although I'm going to try it next just to see for the fun of it.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow the color is bright! I had to wipe most of it off to get it to look more "natural" and it's still orange. The taste isn't the best either.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

My two eggs came today too. I had ordered two of the same. I think it was the green with the dots if I remember correctly. I got So young Eyeshadow stick in both (both the same color) and Black Sugar Honey mask sample in one and Skin79 BB cream sample in the other. I'm really happy about the samples. I'll try the shadow stick too and donate the other shadow stick since they are dups.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 10, 2015)

I emailed memebox about the orange lip gloss - and complained about it, mentioned usa laws about misrepresenting products and requested that I receive a skin care item.  They are sending me a skin care product! 

so, complain to them if you are unhappy - they need to know that they cannot get away with lying about their products as there are consumer laws that protect us from this type of abuse.


----------



## missrobertaw (Apr 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I emailed memebox about the orange lip gloss - and complained about it, mentioned usa laws about misrepresenting products and requested that I receive a skin care item. They are sending me a skin care product!
> 
> so, complain to them if you are unhappy - they need to know that they cannot get away with lying about their products as there are consumer laws that protect us from this type of abuse.


you go! Im still annoyed about the Nylon palette. Don't show me a girl with the "blush" on her eyes if putting it on my own is dangerous lol


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2015)

missrobertaw said:


> you go! Im still annoyed about the Nylon palette. Don't show me a girl with the "blush" on her eyes if putting it on my own is dangerous lol


Is the blush actually dangerous to put on the eye area? I haven't started my review yet so I haven't looked into it, but I assumed it would be formulated similarly to the shadows since they used it on the models!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Is the blush actually dangerous to put on the eye area? I haven't started my review yet so I haven't looked into it, but I assumed it would be formulated similarly to the shadows since they used it on the models!


The box (on the side) states that the ingredients are not approved to put on your eyes due to an ingredient that isn't approved in the USA, Canada and Brazil..... Fine print....  I was shocked when I read that!


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 11, 2015)

biancardi said:


> The box (on the side) states that the ingredients are not approved to put on your eyes due to an ingredient that isn't approved in the USA, Canada and Brazil..... Fine print....  I was shocked when I read that!


WOW seriously???

This is so annoying, because I normally hoard package for months and this time I forced myself to toss out all the boxes for my palettes and just threw them out on Thursday...

That's absolutely RIDICULOUS considering they used the blush as an eye shadow in many of the advertisements! I honestly wouldn't have thought to use it on my eyes since it's so bright, but their photos are what made me even consider it....Unreal.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 11, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> WOW seriously???
> 
> This is so annoying, because I normally hoard package for months and this time I forced myself to toss out all the boxes for my palettes and just threw them out on Thursday...
> 
> That's absolutely RIDICULOUS considering they used the blush as an eye shadow in many of the advertisements! I honestly wouldn't have thought to use it on my eyes since it's so bright, but their photos are what made me even consider it....Unreal.


It's not that uncommon. For example, Urban Decay Electric Palette is not marketed as eye shadows, but as pressed pigments, because a lot of the pans contain ingredients not approved for use around the eye area. http://www.urbandecay.com/electric-pressed-pigment-palette-urban-decay/421.html


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 12, 2015)

OiiO said:


> It's not that uncommon. For example, Urban Decay Electric Palette is not marketed as eye shadows, but as pressed pigments, because a lot of the pans contain ingredients not approved for use around the eye area. http://www.urbandecay.com/electric-pressed-pigment-palette-urban-decay/421.html


Ahh yes now that you mention it, I do remember that who Electric palette situation!


----------



## Alidolly (Apr 12, 2015)

Just noted that Karl Loo's latest venture has nothing to do with korean beauty products as seems to be a mobile app. Company called Servis Hero so don't think there will be a Memebox UK / Europe anytime soon folks.

Still, my bank manager is much happier these days and I'm finding the time to actually starts using some of the products


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 14, 2015)

There is "Seoul Search" on the site, like the Easter Egg hunt. There is nothing on the home page or an email about it but it seems to be the same as the egg thing.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 14, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> There is "Seoul Search" on the site, like the Easter Egg hunt. There is nothing on the home page or an email about it but it seems to be the same as the egg thing.


I saw that too - I was looking at boxes and noticed it.  There is one already sold out!!  Unless they plan on restocking it.  I found 5 of them (including the sold out one) and I purchased the 4 in stock

yes, just stamp the word sucker on my forehead.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 14, 2015)

Tbh memebox are rather hot and cold so it could be a good buy.

But I can give you a naughty naughty instead


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I saw that too - I was looking at boxes and noticed it. There is one already sold out!! Unless they plan on restocking it. I found 5 of them (including the sold out one) and I purchased the 4 in stock
> 
> yes, just stamp the word sucker on my forehead.


LOL, I bought all 5 last night before going to bed as I couldn't resist a surprise. I got a couple sheet masks to reach the free shipping. i wonder why they didn't send out an email.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just ordered some of these "search Seoul" items along with a cleanser and a Missha night time serum. I really need to stop looking at this thread. All this enabling is too much for my wallet! lol


----------



## biancardi (Apr 14, 2015)

you should have been here last year, @@Reija, when memebox was still international.  OMG.  In one day, 10-20 pages would be posted in this thread.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 14, 2015)

I've got to say I am really liking some of the random little brands that are popping up on the site lately.

And the prices on some of them are not too meme-inflated!

Has anyone tried the Doctorcos Amino Acid Mask?

The reviews on Amazon are pretty spectacular.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm seeing some of them come up as $1 and $2...are these legit? LOL

How many of them are there?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok so I've found:

Hongdae

Cheondamdong

Itaewon

Myeondong

and Gangham which is sold out.

Are there any others i'm missing?


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 14, 2015)

I wasn't thrilled with the easter egg products but uhm...most of these are either $1 or $2..how can I resist? LOL

Also, anyone that hasn't purchased yet, there are some 15% off coupons floating around in case you haven't used them. I think WELCOME still works for 15% off


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> you should have been here last year, @@Reija, when memebox was still international.  OMG.  In one day, 10-20 pages would be posted in this thread.


I was, just hiding in the background and it was easier to just close the window lol . I ordered my fair share of boxes then too. I'm still trying to use up those products from way back yet keep ordering more. Thank you all lovely ladies for being part of this thread and for all this awesome info and enabling. Korean skin care has really transformed how I look at skin care and Memebox got it all started.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 14, 2015)

I already got tracking for my Soeul search items. Let's cross our fingers that we get some great stuff.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 14, 2015)

I have to admit I miss my memebox addiction like it was a year ago


----------



## blinded (Apr 14, 2015)

@@Jane George I sort of miss it too. I don't miss spending the money, but I miss the excitement of waiting to see what boxes will be released and all the chatter that used to happen here.


----------



## Jane George (Apr 14, 2015)

When it comes to Korean cosmetics it is also a PITA to experiment with Korean beauty and I miss memebox as they gave me a nice range or apart from customer service and some boxes moving dates they were fairly reliable.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 14, 2015)

How do you get free shipping on MemeBox orders?
I want to give those 2 Seoul Search eggs a try but there is no way I pay $6.95 shipping for something costs less than that :/


----------



## theori3 (Apr 14, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> How do you get free shipping on MemeBox orders?
> 
> I want to give those 2 Seoul Search eggs a try but there is no way I pay $6.95 shipping for something costs less than that :/


Orders over $30 ship free.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got shipping notice but one of the items I had ordered was out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It was the cleanser I had ordered called Near Skin Extra Renew Cleansing foam. I was looking forward to trying it. Oh well.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 14, 2015)

I just noticed they are stocking the Bounce Cheese Cream.


----------



## tealiy (Apr 14, 2015)

They're also selling the Elizavecca bubble clay mask now, and for only $12 (retail $14). Whatever happened to that $40+ price they listed on the old info cards?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The collagen mask is available too. Well at least now it's possible to get Elizavecca products stateside - for now. Has anyone noticed that the Mizon category disappeared from the website?


----------



## cecibeauty (Apr 14, 2015)

Spolier for the *Kbeauty Secrets Part 2* box is on instagram but it's not a good surprise. The only thing different from Part 2 is the Clio CC Cream - yea, otherwise its the SAME box as Part 1 (Pt 1 had the Clio CC CUSHION)

Part 1: http://iconosquare.com/p/962558068728211135_49743784

Part 2: http://iconosquare.com/p/962563682334353228_49743784


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

theori3 said:


> Orders over $30 ship free.


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't able to find shipping FAQ or anything under "Help Center" on their website.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

What do you ladies recommend a "MemeBox first-timer"?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What is a must try?


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

@pearldrop  it really depends on your skin type and your skin needs.  I could give you great recommendations for oily skin with aging concerns, but you may have dry skin and youthful skIn!

There are some great universal items (IMHO)

Benton Snail Bee high content essence (not sure if that is there right now in their shop)

Goodal Tone Up first Essence

Goodal  Lasting Water Oil

any of the Leaders Masks

tonymoly tangerine hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @pearldrop  it really depends on your skin type and your skin needs.  I could give you great recommendations for oily skin with aging concerns, but you may have dry skin and youthful skIn!
> 
> There are some great universal items (IMHO)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

ohh, new box - Dark Spots Be Gone!  As I am obsessed with brightening products - I have to get this!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> ohh, new box - Dark Spots Be Gone!  As I am obsessed with brightening products - I have to get this!


Yep. Me, too. Even though I have a million products already with all the good stuff in them. Haha!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought it too but only because I used a 15% off code. I hope it's a good box.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> ohh, new box - Dark Spots Be Gone!  As I am obsessed with brightening products - I have to get this!


I need this too! I have dark spots that I need to get rid off.


----------



## jmen (Apr 15, 2015)

This may not be the ideal place to ask this but a friend's wife has rosacea and I am wondering if anyone has some product recommendations. From limited reading it seems like Ph balance is critical and introducing one product at a time. Would Benton snail essence and steam cream be safe? It seems Meme's store is not stocking Benton at this time. Any recommendations would be really appreciated given her doc has advised she omit caffeine and many foods she enjoys. TIA!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 15, 2015)

I just ran across this article from last month about Memebox

http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/memebox/


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 15, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I just ran across this article from last month about Memebox
> 
> http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/11/memebox/


That's a VERY interesting article! It also kinda makes me happy to have been one of their bloggers even though that was the craziest and most insane thing ever.

I also thought it was interesting (and unexpected, sort of) to discover that people aren't buying beauty boxes but ARE buying from the shop.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 15, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> That's a VERY interesting article! It also kinda makes me happy to have been one of their bloggers even though that was the craziest and most insane thing ever.
> 
> I also thought it was interesting (and unexpected, sort of) to discover that people aren't buying beauty boxes but ARE buying from the shop.


I wonder if that is including their Memebox-K site, because they got rid of boxes last year.  That would make sense.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 16, 2015)

I was surprised by them saying that they sell more from the shop then boxes, but I think they would sell more boxes if they did more boxes like we got from Korea. The majority of the ones they release are too makeup heavy, and I think most of us are more interested in skincare.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 16, 2015)

I finally got around using the masks from the Leaders mask box I had gotten a while back. I'm not a huge fan using these type of sheet masks. I prefer the old fashion rub on masks but since there are sheets I'm learning to deal with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I used one last night and just can't believe the difference it made in my skin. After having it on for 20 minutes my skin was like new. The mask took about 5-10 years off my face. All the fine lines were smooth. My skin looked so smooth. I'm sure you ladies all know this being more of avid Korean skin care users than I am but I just had to share because I'm blown away at the results. I finally have the masks organized so that I use them and I don't know why I didn't get going on these earlier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 16, 2015)

That $25 Leaders box is back in stock if anyone missed it and wants it. It's a great box.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 16, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I also second the Benton Essence.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 16, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That $25 Leaders box is back in stock if anyone missed it and wants it. It's a great box.


Yes!! Such a good deal, I added two leaders masks to get to 30 for free shipping and used the WELCONE code (again) and paid 25 bucks for 12 leaders masks. Screamin' deal!


----------



## theori3 (Apr 16, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> That $25 Leaders box is back in stock if anyone missed it and wants it. It's a great box.


Thanks for the heads up, I grabbed the box along with an xo lipstick. I used the last of my points from reviews and a discount code, so it was a good deal. Unless Memebox sends out more VIP points this month, I think this may be my final Memebox purchase, at least for a looong time!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 16, 2015)

So glad you guys got that box. It was on page two and I rarely look on that page. I am considering buying a second one, LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2015)

I may get another Leaders box also.

And if anyone needs a small item to push their order to the free shipping zone,

I highly reco the Naexy masks.

They are pretty amazing!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2015)

I definitely do not recommend their foundation or concealer. I wanted to try it so I got the combo pack for $15.

No. Just no.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Apr 16, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I definitely do not recommend their foundation or concealer. I wanted to try it so I got the combo pack for $15.
> 
> No. Just no.


Ohh I'm glad you mentioned that--I've been tempted by the concealer + brush set, but now I can feel good about letting it go.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 16, 2015)

@ so nice to see you! We've missed you!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 16, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Ohh I'm glad you mentioned that--I've been tempted by the concealer + brush set, but now I can feel good about letting it go.


 The concealer was the worst. It look liked I'd put kindergarten glue paste on my skin. And I just used a dab. Who wants crusty undereyes?!  I mean, I'm not a makeup pro but I dont have any other concealer that acts like that.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Apr 17, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> @ so nice to see you! We've missed you!


It's so nice to see you!!! I'm so happy to be back. I mean, Memebox isn't exactly thrilling me these days, but I've always liked y'all.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm still obsessed with the Memebrushes. I have multiples. I use them more than all of my other brushes combined. And my IOPE cushion is arriving at any minute--the 15% off code made the price insanely competitive. But the boxes? ... I'm just not feeling it, you know? It seems like a lot of the new Mememakeup prices hit levels verging on premium in the last few months. $29 for the Nylon palette...really? Like, I grabbed the UD Ammo palette for $16 and the bigger Smashbox holiday palette for $21 at the same time that the Nylon palette has been on offer for $29 (of course with discounts the price is lower, but still).


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> It's so nice to see you!!! I'm so happy to be back. I mean, Memebox isn't exactly thrilling me these days, but I've always liked y'all.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm still obsessed with the Memebrushes. I have multiples. I use them more than all of my other brushes combined. And my IOPE cushion is arriving at any minute--the 15% off code made the price insanely competitive. But the boxes? ... I'm just not feeling it, you know? It seems like a lot of the new Mememakeup prices hit levels verging on premium in the last few months. $29 for the Nylon palette...really? Like, I grabbed the UD Ammo palette for $16 and the bigger Smashbox holiday palette for $21 at the same time that the Nylon palette has been on offer for $29 (of course with discounts the price is lower, but still).


Welcome back lady!! You can always start lurking the Asian/KBeauty threads instead of the meh-meh box thead!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/384-korean-asian-beauty/

Yea I am not a fan of seeing the prices of their branded products creeping up and up. The Nylon palette was also the worst one I've tried from them. I haven't even gotten around to review it yet because of how mediocre it is.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

New "Pretty Me" box. Mix of skincare and makeup.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel pretty...oh so pretty...I feel pretty and witty and bright!! 

I will pass on the pretty me...I already got a blush (from the seoul mystery search), a lipstick and mascara from the daily grind.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey guys! I got my Search Seoul Package today- I bought all of them except the Gangham one which was sold out.

I'm not sure which of them were the $1 ones and which was the $2 ones but I took guesses here:





($1) 1. Leaders Coconut Gel Sheet Mask with Tomato

($2) 2. Leaders Baby Soft Hand Mask

($2) 3. Leaders Baby Soft Foot Mask

($6) 4. Lioele Cheek Beam Blusher in "01"

$11 for these (before shipping) is actually really great. $1 for a Leaders Sheet Mask, $2 for the hand and foot masks and $6 for the Lioele blush? I'd totally pay that even without the mystery aspect! Pretty pleased with this one!

Samples:

Skin79 BB Cream

Skinfood Black Sugar Honey Wash off Mask


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks good @@MissJexie

I bought all of them. I did manage to get the $15 Gangnam one. Did anyone get it and know what it is that everyone is getting? Mine will probably be here tomorrow


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

Scratch that above, it was on my porch. Here is what I got for my Seoul Search:

Skin 1004 Centella Asiatica Ampoule 100 ( this was the $15 dollar Gangnam)

Lioele Blush in 01 color

Leaders Coconut Gel Mask

Leaders Hand Mask

Leaders Foot Mask


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Scratch that above, it was on my porch. Here is what I got for my Seoul Search:
> 
> Skin 1004 Centella Asiatica Ampoule 100 ( this was the $15 dollar Gangnam)
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone is going to get the same things- I'm pretty happy with the things I got, honestly! I love hand/foot masks!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

MissJexie said:


> Looks like everyone is going to get the same things- I'm pretty happy with the things I got, honestly! I love hand/foot masks!


me too - I haven't swatched the blush yet - have you?  I love getting masks and I think this is a good deal!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

why does memebox give VIP 3 memepoints on a friday afternoon with no new boxes to be released over a weekend and have them expire on sunday night?

makes so sense.  VIP members should be able to have their memepoints for the whole month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

It was a great deal. I'm happy with what I got.

Some of these are not sold in the shop so looks like they are getting more brands and items. I like what they have been adding to stock


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

biancardi said:


> why does memebox give VIP 3 memepoints on a friday afternoon with no new boxes to be released over a weekend and have them expire on sunday night?
> 
> makes so sense. VIP members should be able to have their memepoints for the whole month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I know, it's not right. I remember before they had an expiration but sometimes they didn't expire. I wonder if anyone didn't use their points the last go around and can let us know if they expired or not.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

they do expire.   I haven't used several of them now.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

ahh, they just released the pony stuff!  For whatever reason, I am strangely drawn to the orange bloom eyeshadow quad (as the other two - I have those colors!) and the lipsticks in 1 &amp; 2


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 17, 2015)

That sucks that they expire. I doubt I'll use mine this time.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 17, 2015)

My search Seoul box came today too. Happy Friday! I love getting boxes on Fridays  The weird thing is that I got a notification that the cleanser I had ordered was out of stock yet it was in my box. My search Seol items look like they are the same that you all have gotten (the Leaders masks and the blush).


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> My search Seoul box came today too. Happy Friday! I love getting boxes on Fridays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The weird thing is that I got a notification that the cleanser I had ordered was out of stock yet it was in my box. My search Seol items look like they are the same that you all have gotten (the Leaders masks and the blush).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of that cleanser!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad that it was in stock even though they said it wasn't LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theori3 (Apr 17, 2015)

I generally use the VIP points to grab an XO item since there is also a free shipping code for them for VIP members.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 18, 2015)

theori3 said:


> I generally use the VIP points to grab an XO item since there is also a free shipping code for them for VIP members.


I hadn't thought of that, good idea.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 20, 2015)

Did anyone ever hear of the Botanic Farm line that is now on the site?

Some of the products, like the Black SoyBean Milk Pudding Sleeping pack look really interesting!

I tried to google the brand but didn't come up with much.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

@LisaLeah  I haven't heard of it, but yeah, that sleeping pack is interesting, as is the cleanser.   I wish memebox would have done a Botanic Farm box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 21, 2015)

I would buy a Botanic Farm box


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

so, Botanic Farm is part of cosmax, which now has a plant here in the USA


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> so, Botanic Farm is part of cosmax, which now has a plant here in the USA


Should Cosmax mean something to me?

Thanks for googling. And yes agree about a BF box!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

@LisaLeah  Cosmax is a huge player in Korean skincare and they just took over a plant in the USA that was L'Oreal's.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @LisaLeah  Cosmax is a huge player in Korean skincare and they just took over a plant in the USA that was L'Oreal's.


Great to know!

So we should probably be getting more interesting Korean brands on Memebox. (fingers crossed)

I've always wondered about foreign companies that manufacture in the US though. Do they use all the same ingredients etc? Here they will have to deal w/ the FDA etc. For example I could swear the No7 Skincare I get in the UK is better than the No7 I can get here. Same is true w/ European perfumes. Due to the fact in Europe, France in particular, they can use certain whale by products to preserve the scent, that aren't legal in the states. Which is why fragrances purchased in France can have more depth than what you get here. (my facts may be off on which by-product they use, but I do know it is some kind of ingredient that isn't legal here)

Then again, I would imagine the laws are the laws whether something is manufactured here or simply sold here.

Sorry for the circular questioning....I don't think I properly caffeinated today. I have a bit of mind mush going on.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 21, 2015)

Just got am email from Memebox, birds nest cream and some animal masks, LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 21, 2015)

I got the same email, besides some of the masks, both the Gold and Diamond sleeping packs look really interesting.

Between SNP and Botanic Farm, Memebox is looking a little bit like Memebox today.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 21, 2015)

I just wish they would do boxes instead of individual stuff...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 21, 2015)

Lots of new stuff added lately, I feel like they listened to what was said during the phone surveys they did. I know I asked for the unknown new to me brands.

Now to make a list of everything I want to buy


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 21, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Great to know!
> 
> So we should probably be getting more interesting Korean brands on Memebox. (fingers crossed)
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly about the products being manufactured here in the USA vs. Europe. I don't think it's the same stuff even though it's the same brand. Whenever I see "made in France or Italy" I jump all over it because I always think it's a superior product then than the ones made here. It's the European in me that likes European and foreign things in general. Not saying that made in the USA things are bad, they just seem to be different especially if manufactured here by the same brand vs outside of USA.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 22, 2015)

new box: Vacay Mystery Box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 22, 2015)

I see an Angel Face box too!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm not getting either of the new boxes since it says there is makeup in them. I'll wait until spoilers come out to see what's in them.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 23, 2015)

It's official.

I'm in love with the Memebox x Pony Pink Bloom quad.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 23, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> It's official.
> 
> I'm in love with the Memebox x Pony Pink Bloom quad.


I am in love with the orange bloom quad!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2015)

I have fallen in serious like w/ the Doctorcos Amino Acid Sheet Free Mask.

I used it as a mask pack (on the Meme site they say you can also use it as a sleep pack or moisturizer)

and I am really impressed with it so far.

My skin really looks brighter and feels much smoother.

It feels really nice and cooling while it's on. It's very 'watery' and turns to droplets on your face,

yet it's not overly hydrating so I think it would work nicely on all skin types.

It would also be good for the warmer months.

Anyway, if interested there are a lot of really positive reviews for it on Amazon.

That is what convinced me to buy it.

I also picked up the Blithe Tundra Chaga Pressed Serum, because it seemed really interesting.

I wish I didn't.

It doesn't seem like it's anything special or does much at all.

But the Doctorcos is a hit!


----------



## cecibeauty (Apr 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> My thoughts exactly about the products being manufactured here in the USA vs. Europe. I don't think it's the same stuff even though it's the same brand. Whenever I see "made in France or Italy" I jump all over it because I always think it's a superior product then than the ones made here. It's the European in me that likes European and foreign things in general. Not saying that made in the USA things are bad, they just seem to be different especially if manufactured here by the same brand vs outside of USA.


Yea i heard that the Laneige products sold at Target are not the same as the ones you buy in Korea?  Has anyone looked into this? Maybe there was a thread here that ive missed. I'm a new MUT member


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2015)

cecibeauty said:


> Yea i heard that the Laneige products sold at Target are not the same as the ones you buy in Korea?  Has anyone looked into this? Maybe there was a thread here that ive missed. I'm a new MUT member


Hi! Welcome to MUT! The Laneige cushion I bought at Target said "Made in Korea".


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 24, 2015)

Reija said:


> Hi! Welcome to MUT! The Laneige cushion I bought at Target said "Made in Korea".


Thank you for letting us know! I was just going to ask!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2015)

They just released 3 Pony Bloom boxes - one for each quad. Looks like you are getting the quad, a blossom lipstick, eyeliner, blush, mascara and a mystery skincare item.  They also released an etude house box!

If anyone is interested - here are swatches of my Pony Orange Bloom Quad, Rose Garden lipstick &amp; Spring Romance Lipstick











rose garden on the left, spring romance on the right.  I really love all of these items.  The eyeshadows are soft but pigmented, and there isn't a fall out on them that I was expecting.  The lipsticks I got are semi-matte, very smooth, no tugging and very pigmented!  Rose Garden is a brick red and Spring Romance is a bright plum-red


----------



## biancardi (Apr 24, 2015)

forgot to add - for those who also get Jouer Le Matchbox and got it in the warm tone, the Orange Bloom Quad works so nicely with the blush &amp; lipstick.


----------



## ChullBird (Apr 24, 2015)

Today I was reminded why I don't buy anything from memebox anymore. They do not have the supply to meet the demand.

The Etude box was the first thing I've wanted to buy from them in MONTHS, and by the time I was able to get to a computer it's completely sold out. From the looks of it, that basically happened right away.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 25, 2015)

I swear, I do NOT need anymore makeup palettes, but I just noticed that these are on sale - from 16 to 9.50.  I used my free shipping code for XO products (as that expires in a few days) and picked up the charcoal one.     I am not sure why these are so discounted - I think Memebox isn't promoting some of their products that much - they promoted that nylon palette (which was okay, but no great shakes) but neglected the WONDERFUL Ksungyun bad girl palette (one of my favs!)  So, I am taking the chance on Jungsun one as well.




 
*JUNGSUN x MEMEBOX*
Basics Eye &amp; Brow Palette #01 Charcoal Sweater$9.50 



 
 
*JUNGSUN x MEMEBOX*
Basics Eye &amp; Brow Palette #02 Trench Coat$9.50


----------



## biancardi (Apr 29, 2015)

I miss our old Memebox days..sigh

anyway, 4 new boxes released

acne care

ultimate face box

2 yeondukong boxes - one in "shy pink" and the other in "lively coral".  She is cute, but I do think that there is a total culture difference here.  I remember when I was 19,20 something and the last thing I wanted to look like was a 13 year old.  I am always shocked when they feature her - as she looks like a tween to me.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry I have been MIA, I flew to California to surprise my mom and dad. We are in Vegas spending a few days here.

I have looked a few times at Memebox site but not bought anything.


----------



## MissJexie (Apr 30, 2015)

I have been MIA too, I'm so sorry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The KPop world is literally ruining my life LOL. All my favorite groups are releasing new albums and making all sorts of appearances and it's consuming my every minute hahaha

On top of that I have a second job and have been insanely busy in my daily life- it sucks sometimes because I can't get on here and chat with you ladies and my blog as been on the back burner too- oye!

I wanted to jump on here and ask though- for those of you who have been buying some of the recent Memeboxes here and there...do you think they're still worth it to buy? I haven't seen all of them unboxed yet, but I haven't really seen one that made me regret not buying it. I've been thinking about picking one up for my mom for her birthday but I'm wondering if I'd be better off just buying stuff she'll like directly rather than a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ahh do I ever miss the old Memebox days.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

@MissJexie  I think the value is slowly creeping up, but the last box I purchased, the vacation one, the value was down again.

it is a crap shot.   I haven't been in love with a box, but parts of it (haha)   If your mom likes the makeup ones, they might be good to get - the Pony Bloom boxes look really nice.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

As I am finishing up my makeup this am, it is official.  The nylon palette is the worst ever palette in terms of pigmentation.  The colors look so nice, but it so light, even with primer.

I have no idea how those ladies on IG, showing off their looks, are able to get such vivid colors out of  this palette  I even tried foiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 30, 2015)

@@MissJexie Still a crapshoot!

It totally depends on the box. The Fine and Flawless was terrible but the Oil Be Gone was really nice (in my opinion). And then... I got something else I can't remember and I thought it was okay but not awful.

But the Pony x Memebox pink bloom? Utter bliss. They fixed the fallout issue with these shadows and they are gorgeous and glorious. And um.. I love the magnetic case?  So right now I'm waffling between Soothing Sista and my Pink Bloom. The colors are so "me."


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

the pony bloom shadows are amazing.  I love mine and I might have to pick up the other 2 just because it is a great palette.


----------



## missrobertaw (Apr 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> As I am finishing up my makeup this am, it is official. The nylon palette is the worst ever palette in terms of pigmentation. The colors look so nice, but it so light, even with primer.
> 
> I have no idea how those ladies on IG, showing off their looks, are able to get such vivid colors out of this palette I even tried foiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


lol I almost asked one of those girls on ig this the other day. I thought maybe it was just cause I'm nc35. again annoying ad there was a darker girl in it and it was vivid. I wonder if its sitting on top of a cream formula something in a similar color...


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

@@missrobertaw, yep, that is what I am thinking too...  also a little photoshopping never hurt either.  Some of those colors in those pics that they said they used - I am like, do we have the same palette here? My colors come no where near those.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 30, 2015)

So I finally tried out the Pony orange bloom quad this morning and have to agree that the eyeshadows are really lovely! I did experience some glitter fallout but I was quite heavy-handed and bit careless applying the shadows so not too surprising about the fallout.

I also tried out the Kyungsun x memebox gel liner in brown with the Memebox eyebrow brush (#3) and can't believe how easily and smoothly the eyeliner applied with the brush! I usually struggle lining my lids with liquid liners (plus most attempts at winging my liner end in utter failure) but my first attempt with a gel liner this morning was a huge success! Yay! Needless to say I went ahead and ordered the combo in black (basically getting another brush for $2 more- sweet!). I love that these gel liners are matte and stay put really well. I have hooded eyelids and usually experience a little liner transfer but so far I have had zero transfer with this liner!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: I also picked up a couple of the Pony pastel polishes and have to say that they are pretty darn good for $3 apiece (nice coverage, pretty colors, self-leveling, quick drying, and fairly chip resistant)!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Apr 30, 2015)

Is anyone getting the box of fortune?


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm tempted to get the box of fortune but I keep telling myself that I really do not need any more stuff!

By the way has anyone ever contacted memebox about returning items? Is there a restocking fee? Just curious because I never noticed the following bit of info under the shipping info tab:

_*We happily accept returns*_

_If you'd like to return an item, we've got your back. We will happily accept all returns, no questions asked, for up to 90 days! Email us at [email protected] to receive a prepaid return shipping label._


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2015)

@  I have never returned anything with Memebox...I guess you could ask that about the restocking fee- most places don't do that, but you never know!

2 new boxes

a mother's day box

a music festival box ...that has...surprise...the nylon palette!  bwhahah


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 1, 2015)

biancardi said:


> As I am finishing up my makeup this am, it is official.  The nylon palette is the worst ever palette in terms of pigmentation.  The colors look so nice, but it so light, even with primer.
> 
> I have no idea how those ladies on IG, showing off their looks, are able to get such vivid colors out of  this palette  I even tried foiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been clicking over to the original posts when Memebox does an IG repost of gorgeous makeup using that palette and inevitably the look is created with 20 different high-end eye products and probably one swipe of the Nylon palette.


----------



## biancardi (May 1, 2015)

@fanserviced  so true!!  On another note, I got the Jungsen Back to Basic palette the other day - it is on sale for 9.50 - I got the charcoal sweater one and it is so pretty, no fall out, and pigmented.  Memebox has not hyped this set at all...So, ladies, if you would like a basic palette, I recommend the Junsgen ones - they also have a brown one called trench coat

* 

*


*Light Charcoal* ~ A matte ivory shade ~ lots of cream in it.  This reminds me of MAC Brule, which is my go-to all over eyelid base.  
*Medium Charcoal* ~ Memebox is describing this as a “rosy brown with a subtle shimmer”.  I do think this is a rosy shade with light brown tones to it and it packs a lot of shimmer.   It is not a glitter, so maybe that is why it was classified as “subtle”  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is a nice toned down rose-gold shade ~ think of rose light-bronze.   
*Dark Charcoal* ~ A matte cool ash grey ~ a great contour shade.  You can see that it leans towards the bluer range of grey.
All three of these shades have no fall out and are pigmented.  The Light Charcoal, for swatching purposes, was applied 4 times to show up, but the other colors were applied twice.   I did not use a primer and I wore this today and it is still going strong without fading, after 9 hours.



*Top to bottom: Light Charcoal, Medium Charcoal, Dark Charcoal*​


----------



## BlackMagwitch (May 1, 2015)

Hi guys! ...boy, do I miss the banter, excitement, and sometimes witchiness of this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't make any Memebox purchases from Canada so I'm silently reading my emails with your latest posts. It's interesting to see what you guys are buying and how the whole thing is unfolding post "International Excommunication". Seems like Memebox is succeeding is pushing people over to the shop with their cosmetics. Maybe they will successfully transition to products and eventually eliminate boxes altogether. Like most of you I REALLY miss those high value boxes.

I just wanted to comment about the Nylon palette and the advertising of the colours. This bait &amp; switch is really common in my business (photography/fashion). Even in editorial stories when they say "Model Suzie is wearing Mac's Russian Red on her lips" I will have just watched the makeup artist use a base colour, the lip colour, blend in a liner, dot the middle area with a deeper shade and top it with a little gloss of another colour. So in the end a multitude of products are used to achieve these looks. Usually they can get away with it in magazines, but it's a something else if you're selling directly to the consumer. It's also pretty brazen to show something highly pigmented when you are selling the exact opposite. It's just blatant false advertising and truthfully, a rip-off.

Sorry, you guys are still being shilled by Memebox's underhanded tactics. At least I see you've received some pretty gnarly stuff too, though. And despite the fact that they still have no ethics as a company, I still miss my boxes. Glad you guys are enjoying it still... And can afford those prices...Cheese Willikers! What happened??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (May 1, 2015)

@@biancardi Wow! That's pretty!


----------



## ChullBird (May 1, 2015)

I don't miss memebox at all. Really....not at all. But the Soothing Sista &amp; Pony Blooming palettes are calling my name. The only thing stopping me is I have nearly every single one of those colors in different palettes.


----------



## Saffyra (May 1, 2015)

@@BlackMagwitch Yep, worked like a charm apparently. The only reason I get anything is because of points. Once those are gone I won't be buying a thing. (okay, if they bring back the Tahpre masks, I might buy those if they're reasonably priced).

Otherwise I'm still so grumpy at them because their boxes are SO BORING compared to how they used to be. And there's always the Memebox product "filler" to try and avoid.

That being said, I really do like the Soothing Sista and the Pony Pink Bloom palettes. But, like @@ChullBird says... you've probably got all the colors in something you already own.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagwitch (May 2, 2015)

Hmmm... Haven't tried Tahpre.

I always felt like I would have wanted to 'avoid' Memebox's name brand stuff too. Seems like people have nothing but rave reviews for them though. I guess that's good. I'd have a hard time getting behind it even so, considering how much the value of what they used to offer has depreciated. I wouldn't want them taking something I enjoyed and then offering me something that was mostly beneficial to them. Doesn't make you feel appreciated as a customer.

I may put in an order and go get it at the border this summer.. But since I know which brands and products I like for the most part, I'll likely stick to TestorKorea and buying from other women online.

Also do you guys have swap sell boards on Pinterest??

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Alidolly (May 2, 2015)

I missed the Memeboxes like crazy when they first stopped shipping but now get other boxes delivered (plus the occasional haul from one of the online stores - even Etude House has great promotions if you wait patiently!). I don't need any more cleansers as got a LARGE box of those and ditto various creams and gels so the no international means I can finally start to wade my way through some of the stuff lying.

Another eye palette that has a LOT of drop out is the A'Pieu Christmas special one they had on testerkorea. Even with the sponge applicator it goes everywhere - though the colours (bronze, cream etc) are pretty. Not sure if all A'Pieu eyeshadow are the same though

Ive ordered the mask genie into the wild mask set so waiting to try those as looks fun but do really miss the banter and excitement of new releases. Dislike Beauteque and just can't get excited with their stuff and there's no other K beauty box that's got the variety of products the Memeboxes of old used to have included. Granted, still don't want the male mask for te nether region lol!!


----------



## BlackMagwitch (May 2, 2015)

@@Alidolly I concur. Can't beat 50 cent masks and free shipping on those Etude House sales when they come round. I'm beginning to work through my stash as well. God knows what I'd be wading in myself if I hadn't been forcibly detoxed.

I really can't get behind Beautique either, although it looks like it is gradually improving. Seems like more products and less dollar store hair accessories.

I actually ordered the He &amp; She masks from someone in a FB group for shits &amp; giggles. Gave one to my guy friend who thought the controversy around it was quite hilarious... Oh scandal! That's actually the stuff that I miss about spending waaaay too much time on these boards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 2, 2015)

BlackMagwitch said:


> Glad you guys are enjoying it still... And can afford those prices...


Ha! I totally can't justify those prices. There are some gems in the shop, but 80% of the stuff...no. I was interested in the acne box, but it turned out to be $45. I was just like...NO. The problem is that one good acne product could be worth $45, but the Memebox of today isn't sourcing products like that anymore. Memebox does seem to slowly be getting its act together, but I think that they're going to be appealing to different consumers entirely--I saw a college student I follow on tumblr who knows nothing about kbeauty get a Memebox and thought "oh, this company isn't meant for us anymore--it's meant more for people who are getting started." And by getting started I mean, in some cases, getting started in makeup and skincare.


----------



## blinded (May 2, 2015)

I think I miss the chatting on this board more than I miss the actual boxes. I still casually see what Memebox is offering, but nothing has really made me wish I could still order from them. Actually thinking about what I need or want to buy is making me a bit less adventurous and I'm always reading reviews. More practical, but way less exciting.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> Ha! I totally can't justify those prices. There are some gems in the shop, but 80% of the stuff...no. I was interested in the acne box, but it turned out to be $45. I was just like...NO. The problem is that one good acne product could be worth $45, but the Memebox of today isn't sourcing products like that anymore. Memebox does seem to slowly be getting its act together, but I think that they're going to be appealing to different consumers entirely--I saw a college student I follow on tumblr who knows nothing about kbeauty get a Memebox and thought "oh, this company isn't meant for us anymore--it's meant more for people who are getting started." And by getting started I mean, in some cases, getting started in makeup and skincare.


I know - I was thinking about the acne box as well, but for 45 bucks - nope. Memebox doesn't even give us good promos or anything.  They had one that was for a few hours on the last day of april, apr20 for 20% off anything using their app, but that was only mentioned on instagram and for only a few hours.

not everyone is wired in to every social media outlet, memebox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alidolly (May 3, 2015)

I think their biggest change (apart from no international) is the move to make-up and away from the skincare that's what make K beauty products different...plus they seem very limited with the colours when it comes to eye palettes. Sure, I'll wear browns but do I really need to own 30 shades of brown? I realise that S Korean ladies generally have brown eyes but they are selling to a US market now that will include some pale skin, blue / green or grey eyed ladies too so need to expand the colour range.

I've been ordering some of the UK sub boxes and there have been a few hits (Latest in beauty) and misses (naturisimo) but none as fun as the memebox of old.


----------



## Fae (May 3, 2015)

I do miss the excitement of new boxes! I'm interested in the Pony 3 Bloom palettes! They look so pretty! If they do decide to ship international again, I'd love to buy them! ^^


----------



## Geek2 (May 3, 2015)

I've liked couple of the boxes I've got lately. The spots be gone was good. Can't remember the other one now but they are nothing like the early boxes they used to do. I really like the idea of trying Korean skin care because the items/ingredients are so different but makeup I'm not so interested in.


----------



## Saffyra (May 3, 2015)

Yep I have to agree with @ and @Alidolly.  Memebox has moved away from the amazing skincare and too much into makeup for me.  

They're looking for a completely different demographic- young and new to kbeauty. Which is strange because us oldsters are the ones that will tend to be the ones to toss $45 at a Memebox, not an 18 year old who just got a job and is paying for car insurance. The $23 box was perfect for that kind of thing.

They are expanding their inventory and brands which is good but the boxes just don't have the awesomeness/unique factor/crazy brand/insane ingredients factors like before. When you opened a Memebox you had NO IDEA what was going to be in there (unless youre @@veritazy because she always seemed to guess right). 

Now, it's a groan and hoping to avoid getting more Memebranded products and hope there will be at least three brands represented..

Still... I got one of the Jackpot/Fortune boxes just to see.  You know... for the blog... Haha!


----------



## Saffyra (May 4, 2015)

I know this is a long shot but does anyone know or have an idea where i can find english ingredients for the Miss Flower and Mr Honey Essence Stick?  It's not on cosdna and I've tried translating it myself but everythings coming out wonky.


----------



## veritazy (May 4, 2015)

@@Saffyra lol thanks, hun! But its 50-50, sometimes they do stray from the theme.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do look forward to those jackpot boxes -unboxings though!!! That sense of 'bokkulbok' (taking chances) is so Korean and I guess it works~ I'd love to see a luxury box giveaway similar to the Korean Memebox though (they gave away Benefit, Chanel etc for grand prize). I don't mind not having the chance at it. Eyecandies~~
 
I do miss the Memebox experience alot, but I guess the recent ones made it easier for me. Still lurking around in hopes to learn about hidden gems and new things~ ^^
 
edit: since I'm lurking, i guess it doesn't hurt to find the ingredients~
They have the main ingredients on Koreadepart but the full one is in Korean --I  think @ might be able to help in that department...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I know this is a long shot but does anyone know or have an idea where i can find english ingredients for the Miss Flower and Mr Honey Essence Stick?  It's not on cosdna and I've tried translating it myself but everythings coming out wonky.


I hate it when they have the ingredients list in an image..

skin &amp; tonics posted back in december on her FB page that she has this product - you might want to drop her a line and see if she has translated the ingredients on this product as well.


----------



## biancardi (May 5, 2015)

they are offering innisfree at memebox

one of the items I purchased Jeju Fermented Leaven Mask as I have been wanting to try that one out now for a while, plus the steamtowel

I own the Jeju Sudachi Soothing Mask and even though it has alcohol in it, it is a lovely cooling and soothing mask.  And it smells like lemons &amp; limes!  I do love it a lot and they don't sell it on innisfree global - you can find it on ebay &amp; testerkorea.


----------



## Saffyra (May 5, 2015)

@@veritazy yes that's the same one I can find and it's blurry so I think I'm screwing up on my translation because of it. Ugh.

@@biancardi I thought of asking her! I saw shed purchased some of the line but then when I looked back again it didn't see the stick. She had some other stuff though. I'm tempted to ask banilaco to send me text ingredients. If they can. /sigh


----------



## veritazy (May 6, 2015)

The Korean cosmetics company should already know that if they are selling stuff worldwide, they should at least have the English ingredients listed on their site tbh... I really appreciate it when companies print them on the box...like Proyou, some Tosowoong products and brands that have translations on their English site; Etude House. Thumbs up!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 7, 2015)

@@Saffyra I'd contact Banila Co in English and ask about it. I did this with Blithe and they got right back to me on a weekend (!!!).

OHHH WAITTT OMG get the Hwahae (화해) app! http://birdview.kr/ is the landing page and you can follow that to the app for your device. Once you have the app search for banilaco to find the brand (one word in this case). Then use the Korean keyboard (enable it in settings) and type 스틱 followed by enter. Scroll through and you'll see the photo of the stick after a bit--click that to see the full info page for it. If you click on the ingredients section (성분) you'll see the massive list of ingredients in both Korean AND in English. This app is a miracle. It has almost everything. I used it for ingredient lists when I received samples of things with no packaging. I think it's supported by the brands themselves? Or something. Here's a whole tutorial someone (not me) posted: http://lostinpretty.com/2015/04/how-to-check-korean-beauty-product-ingredients-on-hwahae/ I made an account and now I have folders with collections of products--I have a whole oil cleanser folder!


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2015)

I hate it when they just have that for mobile devices!   I cannot c&amp;p properly with mobile devices.


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2015)

fanserviced said:


> @@Saffyra I'd contact Banila Co in English and ask about it. I did this with Blithe and they got right back to me on a weekend (!!!).
> 
> OHHH WAITTT OMG get the Hwahae (화해) app! http://birdview.kr/ is the landing page and you can follow that to the app for your device. Once you have the app search for banilaco to find the brand (one word in this case). Then use the Korean keyboard (enable it in settings) and type 스틱 followed by enter. Scroll through and you'll see the photo of the stick after a bit--click that to see the full info page for it. If you click on the ingredients section (성분) you'll see the massive list of ingredients in both Korean AND in English. This app is a miracle. It has almost everything. I used it for ingredient lists when I received samples of things with no packaging. I think it's supported by the brands themselves? Or something. Here's a whole tutorial someone (not me) posted: http://lostinpretty.com/2015/04/how-to-check-korean-beauty-product-ingredients-on-hwahae/ I made an account and now I have folders with collections of products--I have a whole oil cleanser folder!


I am stopping everything and doing this right now.  Have I mentioned how much I love you yet today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (May 7, 2015)

well! No wonder I was having so many issues! I was expecting normal ingredients! But because it's a wax stick, it has a bunch of weird named ingredients that turned out to be totally normal and even well rated. 

@ Thank you SO much! That site is absolutely amazing and I'm so glad you mentioned it! And the link to the tutorial was perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I hate it when they just have that for mobile devices!   I cannot c&amp;p properly with mobile devices.


Urgh--I soooo hear you--I had to do a lot of hunched-over typing with my iPad propped up so I could get ingredients out of that thing for a review. But as far as a reference while shopping or just glancing at things it's fab.


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (May 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> well! No wonder I was having so many issues! I was expecting normal ingredients! But because it's a wax stick, it has a bunch of weird named ingredients that turned out to be totally normal and even well rated.
> 
> @ Thank you SO much! That site is absolutely amazing and I'm so glad you mentioned it! And the link to the tutorial was perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YAAAAAS! Seriously, that app is such a game-changer. And I really dig that blog that did the tutorial.

huh I just visited the Memebox site and there's a new Botanic Farm Memebox. This is the first Memebox in some time that's called out to me...although I need another cleansing sherbet like a need a snail lodged in my head.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 7, 2015)

I know I said I would buy a Botanic Farm box a while back if they did one, but 2 full size products and 3 sheet masks, I'll pass on this. They say $67 value but these items are all on sale and it only comes to about $51


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2015)

I would be all over the Botanic Farm  box, but I already purchased the black soybean sleeping pack.

Which I Iike so far although I have only used it twice so the verdict is still out.

Fyi, the consistency of it is a jelly, exactly like the Elizavecca Collagen Jelly pack.

I was surprised...I expected it to be creamier.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2015)

I purchased the Botanic Farm box as I did stay away from purchasing the items separately...


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 7, 2015)

anyone have a pic of whats in the mother's day box?  It has 4 good reviews but I can't really see what's in it by checking youtube or google.  I'm considering purchasing but I'm wary these days


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 7, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> anyone have a pic of whats in the mother's day box? It has 4 good reviews but I can't really see what's in it by checking youtube or google. I'm considering purchasing but I'm wary these days


Are you a member of the Memebox addicts group on FB? Someone posted a pic. It's a good box. But expensive.
ETA: I sent you a message.


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2015)

new box for$25.00 - honey box. 

there is a coupon, it isn't affiliate related at all  Memebox posted it on their IG account - enjoy - 15% off


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> new box for$25.00 - honey box.
> 
> there is a coupon, it isn't affiliate related at all Memebox posted it on their IG account - enjoy - 15% off


Thanks for the heads up, I bought it and the birds nest eye gel patches that I had my eye on.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I broke down and bought the honey box too. My first box since January...


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 9, 2015)

can anyone message me the 15 percent off code?  I don't have Instagram (I'm assuming that is what IG is)


----------



## tealiy (May 9, 2015)

@ the code is ENJOY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 9, 2015)

Thank you so much, figures the honey box is already sold out, as are the other 2 boxes I was considering.  Any idea how long the code is good for?

Boy was I stupid, lol, I thought the poster was telling us to enjoy the discount  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 11, 2015)

new box - May Flowers ....since they mention ROSES in the description, I will so pass on this one....


----------



## Geek2 (May 11, 2015)

Roses sound good to me but I'm going to pass. I don't need another box even though I would like one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Trying to be good and resist, at least for now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 12, 2015)

There is another hunt going on. Look for the flowers. I got 3 of them. Not sure how many there are. 2 are on the boxes page.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 12, 2015)

The hunt items are

Ranunculus

Hydrangea

Peony

Dahlia

Stargazer

Someone on Instagram said there is one called Water Lily $35 for $100 worth of products but I can't find it.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 13, 2015)

Well I broke down and bought the Flower Box and all the other flowers I could find.  I love flower scented things (especially the cherry blossom conditioner) hoping maybe I'll get another of those.  Just hoping I get my money's worth out of it.  I haven't ordered in probably 4 months at least.  thanks for the heads up about the flower thing going on.  I don't follow social media so I get all my info from here really.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

I hope that the flowers aren't flower scented items!  They should have put that in the description if that is the case.  I am assuming it is like the easter egg hunt - those items were not made of eggs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> The hunt items are
> 
> Ranunculus
> 
> ...


hmm, I looked at the site map for products and there isn't such an item.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> hmm, I looked at the site map for products and there isn't such an item.


I have no idea where she found it. It was a picture of a Water Lily and said Memebox on it and she wrote a description. But I looked and looked and never found it.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

I wonder why didn't she post the link then?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 13, 2015)

I saw the water lily when I first looked for the items, someone on the MB Addicts group bought it but then it disappeared. Maybe they took it down when it sold out? Idk.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe  well, I hope she posts what she gets!!  I would have purchased that one too, but I didn't see it.

usually, they aren't so quick to remove stuff from their site map so I am surprised that it wasn't there.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 13, 2015)

*I found all but the water lily, maybe she meant the star lily, but it wasn't as great a value as what she posted for water lily.  I found them by looking under each category and under each I found a box in addition to the 2 under boxes.*

*I for one am praying they are all floral, since I love floral stuff, but you make a good point it may be more of a seasonal tag than really meaning each box will have something of that floral scent in it.  I just pray I don't get eye liner or mascara or some such horrendous thing when I ordered flowers.*


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 13, 2015)

I hope it's good stuff. But I am sure some of the items will be XO Memebox stuff which I don't mind getting if it's something I don't already have. I'm hoping for some skincare.


----------



## missrobertaw (May 13, 2015)

Water Lily : https://us.memebox.com/skincare/toner/water-lily?pdref=category


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

on memebox's IG, they have a pic that shows some of the items you can get



Spoiler



I do hope I get the ipkn hydro set (that is what that 3 piece set looks like to me!)  - I am thinking that might be the stargazer lily  or dahlia option (as it does go for around 30.00).  The Black Art liquid pen liner - that is by missha and that would be the peony option (15.00)

_BAVAR ORIENTAL LAB_ Max Calming Cream - that is about $47.00 although memebox had it on sale at one time for $20.00 - depending on how they go with this one, probably part of the hydrangea with something else (hopefully)

about me skin tone up massage cream - that is 35.00 - so maybe stargazer lily.

I posted the actual retail price I could find (the highest), so hopefully memebox will count it lower.   I wonder if everyone will get the same things like we did with the other "hunts"?


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 14, 2015)

sadly the water lily is sold out


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 14, 2015)

2 new boxes

Tool Box

No makeup makeup


----------



## Haley Hayes (May 14, 2015)

I have been watching Meme boxes for a while, waiting for the perfect box to splurge on. I am really tempted by the tools box. I need to replace many of my make up tools. .... What do you all think? Has anyone gotten any tools in their boxes? What do you think they might include?


----------



## princesskelly (May 14, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> I have been watching Meme boxes for a while, waiting for the perfect box to splurge on. I am really tempted by the tools box. I need to replace many of my make up tools. .... What do you all think? Has anyone gotten any tools in their boxes? What do you think they might include?


I'm pretty interested in the tool box as well


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

the tool box sounds interesting!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

I found another coupon that works (again, not affiliate based)

LOVEYOURSKIN - 15% off - it works on the tool box!


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2015)

I'm guessing the toolbox will have the Memebox brushes in it.  They aren't awesomeomgamazing but they're okay. I think they shed too much.

There's a bunch of working 15% off coupons and some of them are reusable! ENJOY, LOVEYOURSKIN, WELCOME and COMEBACK.  I think the loveyourskin one is "supposed" to only work on skincare items but I've used it (twice already) on carts that have contained skincare and a memebox (to get to the free shipping mark).

So, save your pennies and your memepoints and use coupons!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princesskelly (May 14, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I found another coupon that works (again, not affiliate based)
> 
> LOVEYOURSKIN - 15% off - it works on the tool box!


Thank you!!! This is what I needed to buy my first box since October!!


----------



## biancardi (May 14, 2015)

posting the honey box in Memebox spoilers thread.


----------



## tealiy (May 14, 2015)

Some flower hunt spoilers are up as well!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 15, 2015)

5 new boxes today!


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare yep!

There is an emergency care box (mayday) as well as the 5 color boxes -

STRAWBERRY ICE BOX
TANGERINE BOX
CUSTARD BOX
LUCITE GREEN BOX
AQUAMARINE BOX


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

I got the green box as I love that tea tree mist - I have their body one and I've been using it since the warm weather moved in!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 15, 2015)

I think this is the most boxes released in one day. I'm glad to see it, it's nice to have lots of choices.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 15, 2015)

It's Friday, maybe some Memepoints?


----------



## biancardi (May 15, 2015)

why can't they release the memepoints BEFORE the boxes?   (no, no memepoints yet, but just grumping if they do decide to give us some memepoints)


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 16, 2015)

No one has mentioned the 30% off 100k code advertised on their homepage. I jumped on it and picked up a few things. Seemed almost like old times today on the site.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 16, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> No one has mentioned the 30% off 100k code advertised on their homepage. I jumped on it and picked up a few things. Seemed almost like old times today on the site.


I was going to mention it too! It's an awesome promo!

I have a stocked cart at the moment and am about to click on "purchase"


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2015)

I was considering using the code because it's so good but haven't yet. I'm really trying to be good and not order anything for a while. Ordered too many things lately.


----------



## biancardi (May 17, 2015)

yes, it is a great code, but there isn't 100.00 worth of items that I want in the shop.   Now, if they had stuff like testerkorea has, that would be a different story!!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 17, 2015)

Well I grabbed some of the new boxes that I wouldn't have considered full price but I definitely think I got my money's worth.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 18, 2015)

Well I assume I got my flower hunt items today.  I can't hardly believe it.  They were like tiny makeup items almost seem more sample sized than full size.  Does anyone know what they typically got for the flower hunt items?  I am gonna email them tomorrow I feel so robbed.  No way ANY of those items were worth what I paid for them much less the supposed value I thought I'd get


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2015)

this is what they said to me



> I've checked the product pages and all of them say "up to [value X]. So not all were guaranteed to be that exact value. I've already discussed with the product team that in the future, should we do this again, we include somewhere what the range of value *may be*.



however, I was legit missing one item, but my hydrangea, which was supposed to be up to 55.00 was only 30.00

sigh.

btw - got the tools box and that is really nice!


----------



## tealiy (May 18, 2015)

@ It seems like it was really a toss up. Some people got really nice creams, like the Primary Raw soy milk one :\


----------



## princesskelly (May 18, 2015)

biancardi said:


> this is what they said to me
> 
> however, I was legit missing one item, but my hydrangea, which was supposed to be up to 55.00 was only 30.00
> 
> ...


Can you please post spoilers?????


----------



## biancardi (May 18, 2015)

@@princesskelly I am getting my photos up in the next few minutes in the spoilers thread!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (May 18, 2015)

I just hate that they don't identify what item was which flower hunt item. This is what I got anyone have any idea of the values? I ordered Ranunculus, Peony, Dahlia, Hydrangea, and Star Gazer. None seem worth what I paid to me, especially not the one that cost $22. I am sick they got me again.

Peripera Cushion Blusher

Clio Kill Brown pen liner

It's Skin Babyface mascara

Lioelle Dollish Ink eye liner

It's Skin Escargot Masks (5 pack)

I think I got some of the cheapest items I've seen compared to what others have posted

After my discount code I paid $44.00 for those items. No way in the world I'd ever pay that much for some so so makeup that I didn't even get to choose. That is the part that really makes me the most angry. If we're only getting what we paid for then I'd at least liked to have chosen it myself. I never got the message that this was only possibly a good deal. I didn't realize it could be no bonus at all. Reminds me so much of that golden ticket scam I fell for and never got more than a $3 off code that was virtually worthless to me since I could always do better with the $5 off affiliate code. GRRR I hate MEMEBOX anymore


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 19, 2015)

My flower items are out for delivery today. I'll let you know what I got when I get home tonight. After seeing what some of you got, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 19, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> My flower items are out for delivery today. I'll let you know what I got when I get home tonight. After seeing what some of you got, I'm not getting my hopes up.


Good luck!

I got the IPKN black eyeliner for my Peony. You know because I don't have any black eyeliners.

Oh well....


----------



## catipa (May 19, 2015)

I got three flowers and got three items.

I guess each item breaks down to:

Ranunculus = Babyface Gel Pencil Eyeliner

Peony = Lioele Dollish Ink eyeliner

Hydrangea = Missa Super Aqua Cell Renew Snail Cream.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 19, 2015)

A couple new boxes, Hollywood and Ariul mask box

Plus the honey box, berrylicious and a few others are back in stock if you missed them.


----------



## biancardi (May 19, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I got the IPKN black eyeliner for my Peony. You know because I don't have any black eyeliners.
> 
> Oh well....


I got the single lady (haha) shade and at first, I was no...I don't want another red eyeliner.  I was bored and swiped it and it is a great blackened burgundy shade.   so different from memebox blazing which is a bright burgundy and I am using that as a lip pencil instead...


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 19, 2015)

Ok, here is what I got for my 3 flowers, Ranunculus, Hydrangea and Peony

IPKN all in one hydro beauty balm BB

I Want shining crystal tint lip gloss

Skin79 Beblesh balm (small sample tube)

Baby face individual eye shadow in a peachy pink color


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 20, 2015)

2 new boxes Innisfree and Bulletproof


----------



## biancardi (May 20, 2015)

woomp woomp I am a sucka for innisfree

I will use of the products in that kit...


----------



## Alidolly (May 20, 2015)

Don't come here often (since memebox ditched international) but sound like I'm not missing much. I've ordered a few different subs (for research purposes obviously lol! And Latest in Beauty (UK) is probably the best and feels a bit like memebox of old as the box is literally crammed with products. Granted its not K beauty though..I've yet to find a really good K beauty box substitute. I dislike beauteque as they have been "economical with the truth" about the shipping to the UK. Looking like they do a bulk ship to someone in the UK who then repackages in cheap Jiffy bag and posts Royal Mail 48 (meant to be 48 hour delivery guaranteed). Explains why they don't provide a tracking number even when asked!

Do like Mask Genie (so far anyway!). Wish she did a few other items but guess it would just be too much hassle. Can't wait for the day they open a few K beauty stores in the UK!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 21, 2015)

Another new box, Better Skin Mystery Box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 22, 2015)

I wonder if there will be a Memorial Day sale


----------



## biancardi (May 22, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare   I would like that, as I would pick up a box or two if they did that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (May 27, 2015)

anybody get the new summer or SPF box? Looks like the summer box has a lot of cosmetics too. I have enough sunscreens so I'll pass.


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2015)

VIP folks - they just gave us 3 points.  I used the *LOVEYOURSKIN* coupon (this is not an affiliate coupon) and purchased 2 brush sets, as I am very impressed with their full sized memebox eye shadow brush that I got in my tool kit box.

I purchased the pro set

https://us.memebox.com/i-m-brush-pro-artist-set







and the bullet kabuki set - I am due for new brushes anyway

https://us.memebox.com/perfect-blush-set-4304


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 29, 2015)

I picked up a few Memebox brand items with the coupon code on the "made by us" tab. Code is XOMEME30 for 30% off XO Membox brand items. Good through 5/31. And I used my 3 points. Nice deal!


----------



## biancardi (May 29, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare I wish I known about that code!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (May 29, 2015)

@@biancardi sorry, I came here as fast as I could. I went to spend my Memepoints and I saw the code.

I just went back to my emails from Memebox today and they mention it on the email for the new body box they released today, but it is small and I didn't see it the first time. A discount this good should be advertised larger in the email. Maybe you could buy the brushes again and return the ones with the lower discount to get the extra savings.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare  it is okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It is my mistake as I received the same emails and didn't notice it either!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2015)

I tried the 30% coupon on the brush sets and it didn't work. The fine print says not to be used on value sets. I guess I'm not ordering the brush sets then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2015)

I ended up ordering the brush sets and a couple of other items and used this code *[SIZE=11.5pt]J43JFW[/SIZE]*  for 20% off orders over $65. It excluded the brush sets but the discount applied to the other items. I ordered a gel pot eye liner and a BB cream. I really don't need another bb cream but the price wasn't bad so I ended up ordering it. I also used 3 memepoints so for the brush sets and the face brush, the bb cream and the eye liner the total wasn't too bad with the discount.


----------



## biancardi (May 30, 2015)

@Reija  Which brush set did you get?  I cannot wait to try mine out, as the one I received in the tool kit box was really nice


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @Reija  Which brush set did you get?  I cannot wait to try mine out, as the one I received in the tool kit box was really nice


@@biancardi I got the sets that you posted above (I'm so easily enabled haha). They were the pro artist set and the blush set. I'm so looking forward to trying these. I needed new brushes so I'm interested in seeing how these are.


----------



## Geek2 (May 30, 2015)

Today was a rare day when our kids didn't have any sports so I decided to dig out my Memebox products from way back and most recent ones. I mixed them with Western brands products too just to see how they would work together and wow I'm blown away. Didn't think my skin could ever look this good. This is what I used:

This jelly cleanser looking pore cleanser that has a build in brush in it. I don't think they sell it anymore. You are suppose to rub it on the t-zone to removed blackheads and rinse off. I followed with Missha extra renew cleanser. I used a Rice Ceramid Toner from a beauteque bag I had gotten. I used Estee Lauder Idealist sample next. (used to use it for years but haven't in a long time so I was excited to have a sample of this again). I used Dior moisturizer on top. Then I used SNP whitening cream (a blue jar) and a pore balm on top (don't think they sell this anymore). I finally used Dior BB cream on top and I couldn't believe how my skin looked so much better than usual, so even and so poreless. Since I used so many things, not sure what product(s) made the most difference but it was just fun to play and see what happens. Now finished with a little powder and bronzer on top, I'm good to go for the day. It was such a fun start for the day to play with different skin care products. I so wish Memebox had these type of boxes still like they did in the beginning. They were so fun and so many great products.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2015)

for those who love Mise en Scene's hair serum, memebox has that now in their shop


----------



## biancardi (Jun 3, 2015)

new box Intense Hydration Box #thirstyskin

they have a spoiler too


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Too cool for school is on sale, 20% off with code TCFS20


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 4, 2015)

they also have a new hydration box


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

ohhh new box  Tropical Fruit Smoothie Box #fruitforyourskin!!

and for those who loved that cocoa wondericci whitening mask - they have that back in stock.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm seriously considering the tropical fruit smoothie. Sounds so good!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

My brush order came today. I'm looking forward to using these. I forgot I had ordered the Bergamot Magic bb cream and Tony Moly cake eye liner. Interesting in seeing how they work. I don't need another bb cream but anti-wrinkle sounded good and I was using a coupon.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 5, 2015)

I tried on the bb cream and it's really nice. It has a perfume scent but the scent goes away after a while. It looked liked when I applied it but it ended up blending into the skin nicely. I love the feel of this BB cream. It feels like but has great coverage and made my skin look really good. I'll be adding this to my daily rotation for sure.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 5, 2015)

@Reija  I got my brushes yesterday and I used them today - I love them!  Really high quality items, imho


----------



## biancardi (Jun 6, 2015)

spoiler for tropical box from memebox IG



Spoiler


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh snap...


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2015)

new mystery mask box - skin factory - only $19.00

I am sitting on my hands here - my mask collection is out of HAND.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> new mystery mask box - skin factory - only $19.00
> 
> I am sitting on my hands here - my mask collection is out of HAND.


My mask collection is beyond ridiculous as well.

However I just bought TWO of the SkinFactory mask boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 8, 2015)

Even though my mask collection is beyond ridiculous, I bought it


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2015)

sigh no will power - got it plus I purchase a new I'm lip crayon in carmen (as it is really vampy looking)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 8, 2015)

I also got one of those Dress Code masks and the Jeju Volcanic steam towel.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 8, 2015)

you will love that steam towel....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> you will love that steam towel....


I read your box review and it made me want one


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

New mermaid box is available. I'm considering getting this. Anyone else interested in this?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 10, 2015)

they also have 7 second morning cleansing sheets. It looks interesting https://us.memebox.com/brands/skin-factory/7-seconds-morning-sheet?pdref=category


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyone get their SkinFactory box yet?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 10, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Anyone get their SkinFactory box yet?


Mine are due to arrive tomorrow!

I was hoping for spoilers today though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamangel (Jun 10, 2015)

Reija said:


> New mermaid box is available. I'm considering getting this. Anyone else interested in this?


Ooooh I'm so tempted...


----------



## goldendarter (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been a while since I've gotten a Memebox, but I'm thinking about getting the Under The Sea one right now... Anyone have spoilers for the SPF box? I looked in the spoiler thread but didn't see anything.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 10, 2015)

They have revamped the VIP program. Got an email a little while ago

http://usblog.memebox.com/2015/06/10/revamped-vip-program/


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 10, 2015)

Reija said:


> New mermaid box is available. I'm considering getting this. Anyone else interested in this?


I bought it and the Ariul box, used the BOX20 code for 20% off 2 boxes using the app and my 5 Memepoints I got for making VIP silver.


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 10, 2015)

I received my Tropical Smoothie Box and the Whole Body Box today and was super happy with both. I buy seldom anymore from memebox, but I used the 15% off code on these and am really happy with both


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 11, 2015)

I bought the mermaid box and the tropical smoothie box. The tropical smoothie looked great in the spoiler thread. I used the app code for 20% off. Thanks @@LoveSkinCare for posting about the mobile app code!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> I bought the mermaid box and the tropical smoothie box. The tropical smoothie looked great in the spoiler thread. I used the app code for 20% off. Thanks @@LoveSkinCare for posting about the mobile app code!


You're welcome.  I only saw it because I have the App installed on my Ipad and it does pop ups when they post sales and stuff.  Then it was in yesterday's email about the new box.  I always miss them when they are in the email.  I see the box and click through and forget to go back and read the rest of the email, LOL


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone think they can guess what would be in a mermaid box? If it were a birchbox product I would imagine shimmery blue nail polish and eye shadow. For a k-sub it might be moisturizers with seaweed extract etc.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 11, 2015)

Just posted contents of SkinFactory box in the spoiler thread. !!!

cc: @@Saffyra


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 11, 2015)

_If any of you could recommend which value box sets would be the best to get (best overall products inside)  I would really appreciate it.  I'd like to use my 20% off code but can't decide what to buy (can't find unboxing of many of them sadly on google)_


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2015)

cmelliott said:


> _If any of you could recommend which value box sets would be the best to get (best overall products inside)  I would really appreciate it.  I'd like to use my 20% off code but can't decide what to buy (can't find unboxing of many of them sadly on google)_



@ Check out the Memebox spoilers thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131772-memebox-spoilers/page-117 - - I posted all of my boxes there and others have as well - I think the tropical and hydration box are pretty good.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like Memebox has moved from Kbeauty to USbeauty with a HAC makeup artist. Hm. Not that I don't like highlighting and contouring but... Memebox is supposed to be Asian beauty!! :*(


----------



## biancardi (Jun 12, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Looks like Memebox has moved from Kbeauty to USbeauty with a HAC makeup artist. Hm. Not that I don't like highlighting and contouring but... Memebox is supposed to be Asian beauty!! :*(



The soothing sista palette was made in the USA as was the Nylon palette.  I remember when I did that phone Q&amp;A with them that I mentioned that yes, it is nice to see made in the USA products, but memebox is supposed to be K-Beauty!

that said, I am going to purchase that *#03 Daring Marsala* lipstick individually, as I love that color!


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 13, 2015)

Just got my Under the Sea/Mermaid Box and was VERY disappointed in it.  I'll list the items in the spoiler section if anyone is interested.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2015)

yes please do @! I'd love to see a spoiler. Still waiting for my box to come.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 13, 2015)

oops nevermind just saw that you did @ . Thanks!!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 16, 2015)

2 new boxes: Milk Box and Cosrx Box


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 16, 2015)

so... yeah.  Just got the cosrx box because it has two things I've been dying to try but didn't want to pay shipping for on the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2015)

@Saffyra  Cosrx is one of my favorites now!! I also got it, as I love the AHA/BHA toner and will continue to use it and I haven't tried those other products. 

I also got the damn milk box.  haha

Use coupon FANCY to get 15% off - this is not an affiliate code and it works on the "normal" (ie non-mobile) site.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for the code! I wanted the Cosrx box but didn't want to pay full price. Can't wait to try these items


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Thanks for the code! I wanted the Cosrx box but didn't want to pay full price. Can't wait to try these items



I think you will like them!  I was so surprised how much I enjoy this brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 16, 2015)

I got the milk box, since I have enough CosRx in my stash for now. Hope we get something good!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 16, 2015)

OiiO said:


> I got the milk box, since I have enough CosRx in my stash for now. Hope we get something good!!


There is a Milk box spoiler on the Memebox IG.

It looks really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was tempted to get this box as well as the CosRX, but I still have a ton of milk products from previous boxes I need to use before they "spoil".


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> There is a Milk box spoiler on the Memebox IG.
> 
> It looks really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I was tempted to get this box as well as the CosRX, but I still have a ton of milk products from previous boxes I need to use before they "spoil".


Took a peek at the spoiler, and I'm happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I liked the strawberry one from a previous box, and still use it weekly.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 19, 2015)

Milk Box (I think this is good)

secret key whipping cleansing foam

skin factory skin angel milky star premium white (this is a brightening wash off mask...interesting!)

secret key milk brightening toner

skinfood steam milk mask cream - for me, this will be a sleep pack in the winter

skinfood coconut milk hand cream



I also got my CosRX box

Advanced Snail 96 Mucin Power Essence

BHA Summer Pore Minish Serum

Salicylic Acid Exfoliating Cleanser

AHA/BHA clarifying Treatment Toner (love this - I own this already!

Blackhead silk finger balls


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice boxes! I have the Milk toner and it's great. I also have AHA/BHA clarifying treatment and it's great. I keep forgetting to try the silk balls. I'm considering getting the Cosrx box. The milk box is nice too.

On a side note, I've been using this Bergamo Snail Magic BB cream almost daily https://us.memebox.com/makeup/foundation-bb-cream-cc-cream/snail-magic-bb-cream?pdref=category and I highly recommend it. It's kind of greyish nude color coming out of the tube but blends in nicely and you only need a little bit. The coverage is great and it seems to blur imperfections and fine lines. I use powder on top and my skin looks great. No breakouts or irritation.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for posting @@biancardi

My CosRx box arrived and it looks really impressive. I don't know why but it made me inappropriately happy that the toner was too big to fit in the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mo' stuff = Mo' better


----------



## biancardi (Jun 20, 2015)

I am sorry that I posted this in the wrong thread!! I meant to post in the spoilers thread!! haha

@LisaLeah  The skinfood steam cream from the milk box was also too big to fit in the pink box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the CosRx products and I do think that this milk box is better than the one they had last year (even though I loved the skin ceramic donkey steam cream from that one)


----------



## biancardi (Jun 21, 2015)

Happy dance!  I was missing my Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk &amp; Argan oil steam cream - that was in the milk box last year and I loved it.

I was googling for it and MEMEBOX has it!   It is tucked away, but they do carry it $20.00!  I used my VIP promo for free shipping + a free mememask

I love that stuff - I am sure skinfood's is great, but that Skin Ceramic was amazing. I used it as a night pack until I ran out of it last winter


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 21, 2015)

You know the Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk steam cream is on the memebox site now.

@@biancardi

In case you wanted to replenish


----------



## biancardi (Jun 22, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> You know the Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk steam cream is on the memebox site now.
> 
> @@biancardi
> 
> In case you wanted to replenish



yep, I had found it!  :wub:


----------



## Cindy Elliott (Jun 22, 2015)

Just got my milk box too and was super impressed at the large sizes of everything, so much so that one item had to be wrapped outside the box.  The physical pink box itself was the hugest I've seen in about a year.  I hope memebox realizes that many of us only purchase when they offer a decent discount and free shipping.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone getting the new Fountain of Youth box?


----------



## EmiB (Jun 23, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare I'm getting it It has interesting spoiler.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 23, 2015)

EmiB said:


> @@LoveSkinCare I'm getting it It has interesting spoiler.


I am trying to be good and not get it, but it's calling me, LOL


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 23, 2015)

It was calling me too. But now it's just "whispering".


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 23, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Anyone getting the new Fountain of Youth box?


I bought it, with a 15% off coupon, it was 33.xx which isn't horrible for 90.00 value!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 23, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I bought it, with a 15% off coupon, it was 33.xx which isn't horrible for 90.00 value!


I keep trying to justify buying it with a coupon as it is a good value. I just have so much stuff that I don't need to add more to my stash, but it is the FOMO that is pushing me to buy.

I wish it would "whisper". LOL.


----------



## EmiB (Jun 23, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe @@LoveSkinCare That is what is used too. I haven't purchased memeboxes in months, so it was justifiable


----------



## EmiB (Jun 23, 2015)

Not to mention that I still have plethora of products...


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I really want this box because I could always use more anti-aging products but I'm really trying to be good. I have too many products as it is but the value is good especially with the coupon.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2015)

@@EmiB when you get it, can you post the contents? I am interested but want to see it first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Jun 24, 2015)

@@biancardi I will.  I hope it will ship soon.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 24, 2015)

I would like to see what's in it too before I push the buy button


----------



## biancardi (Jun 24, 2015)

new Etude House box for 25.00 (it is a mystery box)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 25, 2015)

I think the Etude is a restock as it has old reviews on it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> I think the Etude is a restock as it has old reviews on it.


the email I got had it as a new box. I know that they had an etude house box in the past (when we got stuff from the ware house in korea)

I could be wrong, however.


----------



## tealiy (Jun 25, 2015)

It's a restock


----------



## biancardi (Jun 25, 2015)

@@tealiy thanks! see, I was wrong - haha


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

from what i recall none of those boxes were worth it.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

New 4th of July box!  It looks nice - I think I might get it


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks nice! I'm interested in the Collagen product in the middle. I wonder if it's a moisturizer.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

it is an essence, @@Reija


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Good to know. Thanks @@biancardi!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

There is a new box of fortune - mystery box for $29.00

Skincare, makeup, you name it, we've got'em all! Grab our Mystery Box of Fortune for $29 and receive up to $200 worth of goodies! Each box guarantees a minimum $60 value so you know you always win. #luckymeme

*Disclaimer: Box of Fortune boxes are non-refundable.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm really considering the box of fortune because of the chance to win $200 value box but with my luck I wouldn't win it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## tealiy (Jun 29, 2015)

I would have gotten the July 4th box just for the watermelon - but then I saw it was yet another foam cleanser!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm gonna pass on these two boxes.

I wasn't impressed with the last box o fortune.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2015)

FANCY still works for 15% off in case anyone was interested - you don't need to use an app either.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 29, 2015)

The code is making it very tempting!


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 1, 2015)

I picked up a box o fortune.

My first memebox in almost a year!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 1, 2015)

I think these are new

Glowing Skin Box #ShineBrightLikeADiamond
 





 

Detox &amp; Renew #HitRefresh


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 2, 2015)

Just got an App notification- 30% off of $100 order, use code USA


----------



## biancardi (Jul 2, 2015)

not just on an app - you can use it at their normal site as well.    For those who hate using apps!  I hate using the app. blech.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't care for the app either. For the longest time I couldn't check out when using the app. I deleted the app and reinstalled and then I was able to check out. Too much work. The only reason I was willing to do it at the time was because I wanted to use a mobile only coupon.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't care for the app either but I will use it when there is good app only coupons. The only thing I do like about the app is the codes and sales notifications come on the app before I get the email about them.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 3, 2015)

I got the evon matte cream lipsticks and WOW - I love these colors.  There is a promo MEME10 and you can get 10% off these lipsticks in any set or individually





shy marsala, true marsala and daring marsala


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 4, 2015)

@@biancardi those are very pretty!

After seeing your swatches, I took advantage of the 30% off and got the Evon HDReady Makeup #02 box so I will get all three of those lippies

I also got the Meme bullet brush set and the Misha First Lady set.

Plus somehow I made VIP gold so I used my $7 Memepoints too. (I think they use the total before discounts to determine VIP level)


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh, and Happy Fourth of July everyone! Please be safe and have a great day!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2015)

@LoveSkinCare  you have to let me know what you think of them!  I really wasn't sure of the first two colors, but once I tried it on my lips, I fell in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

happy fourth of july to you as well and to my other fellow yanks!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks @@biancardi I will let you know what I think of the lippies when I get them. They are pretty colors.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 7, 2015)

there is a youtuber's box today but what is MORE exciting is the primera line!!  YEAH.  I have the berry watery cream and I love it (it is a sleep pack)

I picked up the wild peach set - 3 items for $60.00 - promo code MAKEUPLOVE still works to get 15% off!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 7, 2015)

ooh this looks good! I need to check this out.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 8, 2015)

New Surprise me box full of wacky stuff


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2015)

spoiler for surprise me box



Spoiler


----------



## biancardi (Jul 9, 2015)

new box 

Purse Essentials Box #WhatsInYourBag


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 14, 2015)

I just read the email for the $5 sale and looks like all the good skin care items are sold out. Did anyone buy anything?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 14, 2015)

I saw that too and by the time I went on there, the 2 items I was interested in were sold out.  Maybe that is a good thing because I have a huge haul of primera items that I purchased last week.

I am in luff with this line


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 15, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I saw that too and by the time I went on there, the 2 items I was interested in were sold out.  Maybe that is a good thing because I have a huge haul of primera items that I purchased last week.
> 
> I am in luff with this line


ooh I was going to buy some of the primera items before but didn't. I should have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> sounds like they are great. I'm so trying to be good at least for the rest of the month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 15, 2015)

@@biancardi I really like the Evon lipsticks. Today I am wearing the dark one. It is very pretty.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 15, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare they are really nice!  I've been wearing them since I got them - the true &amp; daring are my favs and really easy to wear too.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

The $5 deals continue. I just bought the pink Skin 79 BB cream, Jasmin cleanser and a brown sugar scrub.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

They also have a Missha box. I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

I ended up ordering the Missha box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Karly65 (Jul 17, 2015)

I placed my first order last night. I got the Gwiyomi 2.0 box.




In also bought a bunch of single items: Etude House Missing U hand cream Harp Seal Story, Tonymolly Strawberry 3 Step Nose pack, Missha Pure Source Sheet Mask Tea Tree, and 2 It's Skin products that were on sale: Mini Bebe Hand Cream in fresh lime &amp; Mini Bebe Creamy Foam in grape.

I have a 15% off code from signing up for the newsletter emails so I'm debating getting the Etude House box and the Korean beauty Starter Kit.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 19, 2015)

the cosrx box is back in stock https://us.memebox.com/cosrx-box


----------



## biancardi (Jul 21, 2015)

3 new boxes!

one for blemish prone skin

one for oily skin

one for dry skin


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 25, 2015)

The summer sale continues. They have sheet masks for $1 https://us.memebox.com/sale/summer-sale


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 25, 2015)

I got some GREAT stuff earlier as soon as the sale launched, they've actually cleaned up the pages as there were 6 or 7 pages earlier. Still some good masks on there. I wonder what's prompting all these drastic sales.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2015)

I missed out (again!) on the goodal serum for oily skin - it was 10.00!!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2015)

all memeboxes are up to 80% off with their big box sale!


----------



## Karly65 (Jul 29, 2015)

Earlier, I grabbed the Milk Box and the Detox &amp; Renew box for $20 each. Last night, they were $39 &amp; $36, respectively.

I looked at them last night and thought, I don't need them. Don't anymore cosmetics or skincare for awhile.

Fast forward to today... "Those boxes are down to $20 each? I neeeeeed them! "


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2015)

those are great prices...and what they should have been when they were released! haha

I hope this means they have some new boxes for august.  Nothing has really tempted me


----------



## theori3 (Jul 29, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> Earlier, I grabbed the Milk Box and the Detox &amp; Renew box for $20 each. Last night, they were $39 &amp; $36, respectively.
> 
> I looked at them last night and thought, I don't need them. Don't anymore cosmetics or skincare for awhile.
> 
> Fast forward to today... "Those boxes are down to $20 each? I neeeeeed them! "


I got the same two boxes! I've had the Detox &amp; Renew box in my cart for weeks, and was looking at it last night and decided to hold off for a few more days on buying it, especially because there was still a lot in stock. I'm glad I happened to check my email right after Memebox sent out the email about the box sale! I managed to grab both boxes for only a few more dollars than the detox box would have been last night, and I would have been bummed if I missed the detox box altogether. I also used my 20% code that they sent out last week, so I got both boxes for $32  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karly65 (Jul 29, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I hope this means they have some new boxes for august.


I'm hoping for new ones too. There also seemed to be a lot of single items out of stock that I'd like to try. Today's purchase was only my second one, but I'm really liking the couple things I've used so far from my first order. Let's just say that I have become very intrigued by the whole K-beauty world in the past two weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jul 30, 2015)

All those discounted boxes sold out fast. Maybe they will see that when the boxes are lower price like we used to get from Korea we will buy more.

I hope they release some new ones soon. I am getting tired of seeing the boxes released with the same makeup products over and over again. We need something new.........sigh


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah, no more Memeproduct in these boxes &gt;:|


----------



## theori3 (Aug 1, 2015)

My Milk Box and Detox &amp; Renew Box arrived today, and I love them. I'm so happy I managed to snag them at such a great price! I keep thinking I'm done with Memebox, and then they lure me back in...


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

I wanted to order the same boxes (Milk box and detox &amp;renew) but I didn't. Product and buying overload hence the 30-day no buy starting today for me. My subscriptions are excluded however.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Enjoy your boxes @@theori3 so happy for you!


----------



## Karly65 (Aug 1, 2015)

theori3 said:


> My Milk Box and Detox &amp; Renew Box arrived today, and I love them. I'm so happy I managed to snag them at such a great price! I keep thinking I'm done with Memebox, and then they lure me back in...


According to the tracking, my 2 have been in pre-shipment since Thursday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited that I got the tracking number so fast but it it just seems to be sitting there.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 1, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> According to the tracking, my 2 have been in pre-shipment since Thursday morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I was so excited that I got the tracking number so fast but it it just seems to be sitting there.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> hope you get them soon!


----------



## Karly65 (Aug 2, 2015)

I like that companies give you tracking numbers, but sometimes it makes me anxious when something doesn't move like it probably should (or has in the past).

ETA: As of 9:30am my tracking finally changed. It looks like i should get it tomorrow. Yeah mail!  :lol:


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

anyone know about rumors of Memebox changing to a subscription model? I saw a comment on instagram someone asking when are they making the switch.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2015)

I spoke with them the other day, as I filled out a survey.  The lady I spoke with stated that they had no plans to do so..

but maybe she didn't know.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good to know. I guess we'll find out if it happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2015)

it could be that they are confused with another IG post over there - there is a contest to win a memebox monthly for a year, so maybe they are thinking that is a sub service....

to me, that just meant that they would get one random memebox monthly


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

it could be. Didn't know about the contest. thanks for the info!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

if the verbiage says memebox monthly, it's kind of strange because there isn't a monthly one, just boxes being released here and there. Like you said, maybe they will just get a box once a month sent to them


----------



## biancardi (Aug 2, 2015)

the contest is at us.memebox.com/kcon

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 2, 2015)

from the looks of it, I'm thinking what you said that a winner will get a box sent every month. Are they phasing out their own cosmetics?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone also posted the card from kcon on FB and it's just a contest to win a year of memebox. I don't think they're doing a sub, they're way to unorganized for that me thinks!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 3, 2015)

New box - Spa Retreat box. Love that cucumber thing, LOL


----------



## Karly65 (Aug 3, 2015)

Annnnd Detox &amp; Renew made it to me. No sign of the Milk box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2015)

There is also a Pore box as well - Poreless and Perfect - it is a mystery box


----------



## biancardi (Aug 3, 2015)

i got the spa retreat as I think that is a pretty darn good deal for $25.00 - I got two and used that friends &amp; family discount for 20% off


----------



## Karly65 (Aug 4, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> Annnnd Detox &amp; Renew made it to me. No sign of the Milk box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No milk box for me. Apparently it was over sold. The email I got back from Memebox told me I would be refunded the price of the box plus $5, I'm very impressed with that.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 4, 2015)

New box - Ultimate Face box (more XO Memebox products)

Plus some old restocks


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Karly65 said:


> No milk box for me. Apparently it was over sold. The email I got back from Memebox told me I would be refunded the price of the box plus $5, I'm very impressed with that.


sorry you didn't get the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 5, 2015)

Are there are 15% or 20% codes floating around?

I think the last one they had was FANCY?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2015)

@@LisaLeah they had sent out some Friends &amp; Family codes, but they expire today - per user, 5 time use - that was 20%  

also for those who love Leaders, they JUST ADDED a bunch of leaders products - not just their masks, but other skincare items.  Free leaders mask with a leaders purchase too!


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 6, 2015)

@@biancardi thank you.

My urge to purchase something has passed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 6, 2015)

LOVELEADERS for 30% off skincare items.  Good until sunday - I think this is not for boxes but only leaders products

new box - food ingredients skincare box XL


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 7, 2015)

New hunt, find Memecat. Add her to your cart and get 5 Memepoints for every $20 spent (after discounts)

I had stuff in my cart for several days and just couldn't press the buy button. Well, with this new hunt I did buy the stuff in my cart and got 15 Memepoints already in my account for the next time I order.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 7, 2015)

I love the hunting things on their site. Too bad I'm on no buy. Glad you were able to get your items @@LoveSkinCare


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 7, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare Where is the cat? I keep looking and can't find it!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 7, 2015)

@@LisaLeah

There is one under the skincare tab on page 5. I'm on an IPad so not sure if the page number would be the same as a regular computer.

Try this link to the page

https://us.memebox.com/skincare?p=5


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Aug 7, 2015)

So.Mad.Right.Meow.

I bought 3 boxes in the last 24 hrs, now they come out with the special!!!

Fingers crossed they credit me.......


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 8, 2015)

@@LoveSkinCare Thank you so much! I so appreciate it. I used this as a sign to try some of the Leader skincare.The Gel Mist Cleanser and Lentil Toner.

And of course the Salmon Roe sleeping pack.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 8, 2015)

@@LisaLeah I got the Leaders skincare items, too

I wish I would have got the Salmon Egg stuff too, maybe I will get it with my Memepoints. I keep seeing it on the site and a demo on the Memebox Facebook page makes me want to try it.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

New Summer Bombshell box


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 12, 2015)

extra 25% off best sellers with code besties25 https://us.memebox.com/our-bestsellers


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

there is a new August Mask box for $15.00


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Aug 14, 2015)

I just opened my Super Aqua Moist Peeling Lotion from the Spa Retreat Box - the date stamped on it is 20140430. Is that when it expired or when it was made? Everything else seems to have the expiration date stamped on it!

Thanks much!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 14, 2015)

@Tiffanyt92  that is the manufactured date, not the expiration date...I have it too, and it is Korean for made by.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you! I'm pretty sure this is not the first time I asked that question and I doubt it will be the last!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2015)

memebox has a new hair box up for all of the hair care addicts!!  It looks nice


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Are the Korean hair care products as good as their skin care? I've got some of the hair care products in boxes but haven't tried them yet. I don't have a problem trying whatever on my face but my hair is another story.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 15, 2015)

@@Reija I know folks liked the Mise en Scéne product and the CC hair booster. Most Korean hair treatments are too rich for my hair type, so I will pass on this box.

I did get a few great hair products in the missha box that were more suited to my hair type - the scalf (haha) treatment and the serum.

not memembox - but the cooling shampoo by skylake is amazing too.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 18, 2015)

New Arrival Antioxidant Box If I didn't have a lot of these products to begin with, I would get it!! haha Looks like a nice box


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2015)

If I wasn't on no buy, I would get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## biancardi (Aug 19, 2015)

I got my mask box and OMG - the kelp mask - the sheet mask is actually made from kelp!! hahaha

I am going to use this tomorrow....


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 19, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I got my mask box and OMG - the kelp mask - the sheet mask is actually made from kelp!! hahaha
> 
> I am going to use this tomorrow....


That sounds interesting. Please let us know how it goes. Never knew I might need a kelp mask but I learn new things every day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> This no buy is killing me or I would be trying things. Actually it's a good thing to be on no buy I just don't want to see the big picture. Instant gratification all the way. lol


----------



## biancardi (Aug 20, 2015)

btw, a new box is on memebox - shara shara - I've been wanting to try that honey bomb for a while, so I did get it. However, it can be a honey or berry bomb ampoule - but either one is good

so, without further ado, my kelp mask - I put this in the spoiler as it does include a scary selfie!!  I actually used this last night, as I couldn't wait...haha



Spoiler



*Initial Impressions*Well, I have to say I never have seen a mask quite like this before! It is a piece of kelp, for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is thicker than most masks and does have the same slimy feel as a hydrogel. Unlike a hydrogel mask, this one didn’t slide too badly down my face, as it does not really act like a “second” skin to my face.  It does have a bit of a hard time contouring to my facial shape ~ you can see that especially with my nose and chin in the photo below (yes, I did a rare selfie!!)  That said, it is a very refreshing and cooling mask and the scent is a seaweed scent ~ I personally didn’t have issues with it, as I do love the smell of kelp, but if you aren’t used to it, it might be off putting.  I find the scent not to be overpowering, however, so it doesn’t bother me too much.  





As you can see, the essence is a yellowish color, which I do think is because the green color of the kelp “stained” it.  There is enough essence on this mask and what little remained on the plastic protector sheets, I just put on my neck and arms, you can even see a bit of kelp stuck on my neck!   After I removed the mask, I did have yellow essence spots all over my face, but I just patted it in.  I do recommend that this mask be used at nighttime, before you go to bed, to get the full benefits of the ingredients.   I found that my face was smooth, hydrated and very moisturized, even after I woke up in the morning!  I purposely didn’t put a sleep pack on, just to see what the effects would be like.   I really do like this mask, and I want to try the other Earth Beauty masks in this series ~ mud, rice and bubble.   





_*Description*: This sheet mask is made of real sea kelp and soaked in a moisturizing, elasticity boosting essence to reveal beautiful skin. The sea kelp acts as a magnet that attracts harmful bacteria and pollutants to detox the skin, while the essence is rich in minerals and active ingredients that will boost the skin’s collagen production so skin can remain youthful._

_*How To Use:* After cleansing and toning carefully apply the sheet mask. Leave on for 15~20  minutes and remove. Pat remaining essence for better absorption._

_*Ingredients*: Laminaria Japonica (kelp), Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract, Laminaria Japonica (kelp) Extract, Lactobacillus/Aloe Barbadensis Ferment Filtrate, Serenoa Serrulata (saw palmetto__) Fruit Extract, Angelica Polymorpha Sinensis (Dong Quai) Root Extract, alpha-bisabolol, Trigonella Foenum-Graecum (fenugreek) Seed Extract, Natto Gum, Leonurus Sibiricus (Siberian motherwort) Flower/Leaf/Stem Extract, Dioscorea Opposita (Wild Yam) Root Extract, Camellia Japonica Seed Oil, Centella Asiatica Extract, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Anemarrhena Asphodeloides Root Extract, Bambusa Vulgaris (bamboo) Leaf/Stem Extract, Chlorella Ferment, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract, Corylus Avellana (Hazel) Seed Oil, Angelica Keiskei (Ashitaba) Leaf/Stem Extract, Citrus Junos (Yuzu) Fruit Extract, Royal Jelly, Paeonia Suffruticosa Root Extract, Xanthan Gum, Scutellaria Baicalensis Root Extract, Plantago Asiatica Extract, Glycyrrhiza Glabra (Licorice) Root Extract, Adenosine, Lavandula Angustifolia (Lavender) Oil, Aniba Rosaeodora (Rosewood) Wood Oil, Citrus Aurantium Bergamia (Bergamot) Fruit Oil, Cymbopogon Schoenanthus (lemongrass)  Oil  _*cosDNA.com analysis*


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you for the detailed info and great pictures @@biancardi! A great selfie!! This mask will definitely go on my wish list.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 22, 2015)

25% off Shara Shara products (not including the box) with code shopshara25


----------



## Queennie (Aug 22, 2015)

Really interested in finally placing my first Memebox order!

Is there any boxes or products (in stalk) that you guys would recommend?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 22, 2015)

Out of the ones remaining, @@Queennie, I think the Food Ingredient Box, Troubled Skin and Spa Retreat are pretty good - I am happy with all 3!

I love CosRX products, so that is another line that is good.   They have the Shara Shara bomb ampoules there - it comes in the Shara Shara box (a pick between honey &amp; berry) and that has been a product I've been interested in for a while now.

the too cool for school egg mousse and also the ghassol pack in a can - both of those foam masks in a can are really cool!


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 22, 2015)

I second the Food Ingredient box. The contents are nice.

I still miss the old Memebox, though. /sigh Although I'm sure my wallet is really happy they made the switch, I have to admit. I buy far fewer boxes now and tend to just stick with buying products I know I want.


----------



## cecibeauty (Aug 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> biancardi, on 19 Aug 2015 - 9:29 PM, said: I got my mask box and OMG - the kelp mask - the sheet mask is actually made from kelp!! hahaha I am going to use this tomorrow....


  
Hahaha!!! I tried this mask about a month ago and I couldn't STAND The sea kelp smell. Yeesh!!! It had really nice after effects but I like pampering time to not include squirming!


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2015)

@cecibeauty  I actually didn't mind the scent - it smelled like the ocean to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 25, 2015)

two new boxes - lucky box could be worth anywhere between 55.00 and 160.00 dollars

back to school box


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Aug 25, 2015)

They also restocked the old Honey Box if anyone missed it the first time around.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2015)

there is a new special set from innisfree at memebox


----------



## biancardi (Aug 27, 2015)

3 new XO makeup boxes - nude, smokey and rosegold


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2015)

*Did anyone else buy a Lucky Box?* I had the points from the survey ( they sent 3 to 3 email accounts as usual) so I spent one set of points on a Lucky Box- nothing to lose that way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got 10 products but I  think some of the item may date back to the very beginning of the CA warehouse move. 

I got my Lucky Box today and there's a strange, strong alcohol- smelling product that I've never seen on Memebox's site in the box. It says it is " Moksha Bidan Cream" on the jar top. There is nothing else readable on the jar or the box it came in. OK, my good buddy Google tells me that it's a moisturizing cream that Memebox discontinued before April of this year, and it has both alcohol and horse oil in it. I tend to think the jar I received has been in a warehouse for quite some time and turned rancid or expired or both. The lettering on the box is in a light peach color on textured paper so there's no way i'm going to know more.   A moisturizing cream should probably not contain alcohol in my skincare world, nor ever contain so much that it's all I smell when I open the jar.* Has anyone received this product and is it moisturizing ?*

*Also, if any of you have used it or know about it, is it supposed to smell like herbs and alcohol ( almost like a gin and tonic, really)?*

*Thanks in advance for any help with one of the few Memebox items with which I've been truly puzzled. *

I did like the other products in the Lucky box very much, overall. Here's what I got- hiding as spoiler in case someone wants to be surprised. The rest is all workable, IMO. 



Spoiler



Makeup by Evon matte llipstick in Darling Marsala ( I really love this)
Heart Tok Blusher powder by Peripera ( looks a lot like a US pressed facial powder-comes in cute heart shaped tin)
Missha Breezy Shower Gel in a berry scent ( appears to be around 300 ml size) ,
Skinfood Peach Sake Toner ( 135 ml bottle size)
3 Donkey MilklMasks by ( can't read company name )
2 Leaders Baby Soft Hand Masks.( wish they had been Baby Soft Foot Masks)

Not bad, not thrilling- have never seen the following products in any Memebox or even a Memebox review: Peripera blush but imagine it's left over from Valentine's Day, the before mentioned Moshka Bidan Cream which I do think is spoiled or rancid but which I found a review where Memebox gives the value as $46 which I'm saying NO WAY to that, nor the Missha Breezy Berry shower gel.
The box was quite heavy and I had high hopes but the weight is from the shower gel and the Skinfood Toner, both of which are substantial weight.



It's good to see some Memebox activity still going on. I've been away for most of the summer, and have missed more pages of this discussion than I could ever read. I hope everyone is doing well and I especially hope you ladies living in FL are safe .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

Memebox is getting damn greedy.  A new skinfood box was released - they want $51.00 for it.  No way. Sorry.


----------



## LadyGordon (Sep 1, 2015)

I was interested in the skinfood box, until I saw the price   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

@@LadyGordon I thought that was a typo at first.  Maybe $39.00.  Maybe.  But $51.00?  I don't think so.  They don't even give good promo codes out anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 1, 2015)

LOL now it's $50

Not buying it for that price. It should be around $38


----------



## biancardi (Sep 1, 2015)

yep.  I would say if they set it at 35 - it will sell out quickly like the shara shara box did


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2015)

our kbeauty forum is dying!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway, I really loved the tonymoly earth beauty kelp mask I got in my August masks box and had written that memebox should carry all of the varieties of the earth beauty masks (rice, mud, bubble and kelp) in their shop

Well, Memebox just offered a value set of all 4 masks!  15.00

I got mine and am excited to try out the other ones!


----------



## Jane George (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still here lurking


----------



## biancardi (Sep 3, 2015)

waving to Jane  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you for keeping it a float @@biancardi and posting and others who post too. Let's not let this die ladies. K-beauty products are so much more effective than main stream. I'm just blown away personally and I've used so many skin care products from high to low my whole life and can't believe how well K-beauty products work.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2015)

I just read an article about the proper way to apply an emulsion. It works like a serum and should be applied with finger tips, padded on, under a moisturizer. I'm sure you K-beauty veterans know this but I'm still learning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I started doing this instead of using a cotton pad and like the results so much better.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm still here too, just mostly reading.  Oh how I miss the old Meme days of last summer and fall!  This thread would be hundreds of posts longer everyday!

Reija emulsions are like western lotions, I use them a lot instead of heavier creams in the daytime since I lean oilier than dry, love 'em!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 4, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe  I do that too - if I am in a major hurry, I feel okay skipping my moisturizer (which is a gel type, so it isn't heavy), because I have the emulsion already on my face 

I got the innisfree sparking mineral water set from memebox (finally!) and I really love the presentation with their box!

full size essence (70 mL)    this is so cool - it is a "spray essence" and it comes out in a bubble foam!!
deluxe sample of Skin (toner) 25 mL 
deluxe sample  of lotion 25 mL  
cleansing powder 30 g 

plus 5 innisfree masks (3 in cucumber and 2 in green tea)


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 4, 2015)

My name is Tiffany and I'm addicted to Meme. I don't even use the stuff I buy, but I can't stop buying!! I just ordered the Antioxidant Box and the Staff Pick Box. I had a 20% off code and earned 15 points, so it was a pretty good deal.....but I DON'T need 10 more products!!

Can't wait to get my boxes!! I got the Honey Box today and am pretty happy with it!


----------



## had706 (Sep 5, 2015)

I still lurk here from time to time too! I do still love my Kbeauty but good old memebox days will probably never be repeated.


----------



## had706 (Sep 5, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe I remember last year when I would miss a day and it would take forever to catch up with this thread.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 5, 2015)

I do miss the daily chatter and the staying up late to get boxes when they released them in Korea. That excitement was so much fun


----------



## biancardi (Sep 5, 2015)

me too - it was fun to see who would get their boxes first with DHL and see what was in the boxes!!  Would Australia get their first?  Or Hong Kong?  England?  

So much fun!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Sep 6, 2015)

Ladies I have a membox question.  I am making my first purchase from there.  In my account it says I have 2 memepoints (That is redeemable for $2 towards a purchase right?) I also have a 20% referral code from a friend and also 10$ off code from referring someone else.  

I am purchasing the bubble clay mask, egg soap, and modeling clay masks.  My total was $60.45.  I decided to  use the 20% off code because I would save more money than the $10 code.  

My question is how can I apply the memepoints to this order as well?  I have been searching all over that web site for answers and I have come up with none right now.  Thanks for any help with this issue.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2015)

@Rockyjay  if you have memepoints in that account account, you should see the apply memepoints in the actual checkout.  The points checkbox is right above the payment information.  You have to check off the box and it will expand it.




now expanded, you can move the slider over, fill in the box with a number or click off maximize points. 




I hope this helped!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2015)

also, don't forget to add memecat to your cart - that will add points to your account after you purchase.  You can to find him first, but once found, you can get 5 points for every 20.00 spent.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for the help biancardi.  I saw memecat but I didn't know about this.  I just left him there.  Now I have to find him again.  Also I was able to add my points.  Your information has been very helpful.  Thanks again.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 6, 2015)

Just bought some goodies with the Memecat added.  I really like Benton (having had no bad experiences) and got the Aloe Toner and... er... the other Aloe Benton thing. Omg, I'm so bad. Buying things I cant even remember!

Edit: Okay, it's the propolis soothing gel.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't do a lot of shopping at Memebox - I hung out  at innisfree all weekend!!  I was SO bad.

I wish there was an innisfree store here in boston.   sigh...


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2015)

ohh, a new box that is really cool looking - Ciracle!  Really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 9, 2015)

If i didn't already have three of the products, I might have snagged it. I actually think that's a pretty good box!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh, decisions, decisions. I just bought the sebum powder. I have so much stuff to use though. Ok, I talked myself out of it


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 9, 2015)

They also have a brush box which I would be considering if I wasn't on no buy. I like the brushes I've got from there.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 10, 2015)

the xo lipsticks are on sale for $7 https://us.memebox.com/xo-memebox/i-m-series/i-m-lipstick


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 12, 2015)

If anyone wanted the Skinfood box you can get it for $35.00 with HONEY30 code. There is a list of honey products in the sale section that the code will work on.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 12, 2015)

LoveSkinCare said:


> If anyone wanted the Skinfood box you can get it for $35.00 with HONEY30 code. There is a list of honey products in the sale section that the code will work on.


omg - thank you!  I was eyeing that box but I wouldn't do it for 50.00!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> omg - thank you! I was eyeing that box but I wouldn't do it for 50.00!


You are welcome! Glad I could be an enabler, LOL

$50 was just too much for that box. They didn't even send an email about this honey sale. I just saw it on the home page and clicked it. There are some other nice products in that code sale too.


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Sep 15, 2015)

Is Memecat  something you can find all the time for extra points or just during different promotional periods?


----------



## biancardi (Sep 15, 2015)

@ just during promotional periods.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 17, 2015)

Does anyone have a working promo code for Memebox purchase? I want to get a box ($32), but couldn't find a working code online.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2015)

@@pearldrop have you tried meme10 (10%), Kay20 (20%)?


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot @@biancardi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Sep 17, 2015)

there is also a 3.00 one off any purchase over $30.00 - XOXO3

SPARKLING25 for selected sparkling water products - good until 9/20


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 22, 2015)

New Yadah box for $20


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Sep 22, 2015)

Some new XO Memebox eyeshadows in 35 colors at 50% off


----------



## LisaLeah (Sep 24, 2015)

Are there any Memebox codes floating around?

I just tried Kay20 but it's no longer valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 1, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Are there any Memebox codes floating around?
> 
> I just tried Kay20 but it's no longer valid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just used FRIEND20. It gives 20% off over $25.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 1, 2015)

I just placed my very first Memebox order (yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

I think I got the last 2 bottles of Dr Jart Pore Medic Pore Minish serum (oops), they went out of stock right after I placed my order. I am not a big fan of Dr Jart in general but it was too good to pass up at $5 (reg. $40), so glad to catch it.

Do you know if Memebox ever does a free shipping no minimum special for non VIP members?
Also, is there an expiration to the $10 off code?

I can't wait for the new skincare boxes. I am still feeling sad about missing the Staff Picks box.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 2, 2015)

I haven't bought anything in a while now. I wish they would come out with some new skin care boxes with new products. Seems like they just release more and more Memebox makeup boxes.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2015)

Memebox as a new pore cleanser brush + value sets plus their donkey milk skincare has an additional promo code - to get 25% off


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 7, 2015)

There is a new Spooktacular Color Box for Halloween


----------



## biancardi (Oct 8, 2015)

I am starting to dislike memebox - where are the boxes!!  High prices, no more decent ways to earn points - I think they've stopped the review points program without telling anyone - not sure - and no decent coupons!!  Waiting 2 - 3 weeks for my individual products where I can get decent prices, NEW items (I swear, Memebox is never doing new stuff) and even free shipping, regardless of how much I order, seems to be more attractive.

I know my blog is starting to reflect different vendors with my product reviews.  Memebox has become kinda boring and I am so sad to see this trend with them.   They can gloss up their FB page with cool gifs and funny pics all they want, but their product selection is not that great anymore.

I guess they are really hawking their makeup line (which is nice, btw), but really, what can I get there than I cannot get elsewhere (and for cheaper)? 

I guess I am starting to outgrow Memebox and finding things on my own....  I would love Memebox to get back to how they used to be, but I have the feeling that is never going to happen.   Moving their ops to USA was a bad move, because now they are subject to getting products from Korea like everyone else (long wait time for restocks, never having brand spanking new items and so on)   They should have stayed global....

my rant for the day - lol


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 8, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I am starting to dislike memebox - where are the boxes!! High prices, no more decent ways to earn points - I think they've stopped the review points program without telling anyone - not sure - and no decent coupons!! Waiting 2 - 3 weeks for my individual products where I can get decent prices, NEW items (I swear, Memebox is never doing new stuff) and even free shipping, regardless of how much I order, seems to be more attractive.
> 
> I know my blog is starting to reflect different vendors with my product reviews. Memebox has become kinda boring and I am so sad to see this trend with them. They can gloss up their FB page with cool gifs and funny pics all they want, but their product selection is not that great anymore.
> 
> ...


Amen!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 8, 2015)

I agree, I used to spend $200 to $300 a month when we were getting the boxes from Korea. I think in the last 2 months I have spent about $60

It's sad really as I miss those global days of sleepless nights to get a box and the variety of product offerings. Now I look at the site and it's just boring and nothing new but XO Memebox stuff.


----------



## LisaLeah (Oct 9, 2015)

Funny, I have had the opposite experience. I was hardly placing any Memebox orders once it became domestic only, but recently I have found ALOT of great things to buy on the site. The Son &amp; Park Beauty Water, which is at a fab price (I purchased back up bottles, I love it so much and go through the product "like water"!) The Manyo Galactomyces w/ Niacin. (another great product) A ton of sheet masks. The Ciracle and CosRx boxes...Just to name a few etc....

Somehow I have managed to spend a significant amount in the past month or two.

Also the shipping has been super fast. And their CS has been awesome.

I recently had a peeling gel explode in a box. It ruined the outer packaging of the other products w/ it. The products itself were fine, it was just the outer packaging that was damaged. CS replaced ALL the products for me! Which was way beyond any expectations.

Now I just need to have them carry NeoGen and SoyBio and I will be a very happy shopper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 9, 2015)

Memecat is back this weekend so you can earn 5 points for every $20.00 you spend.  Also, new Ariul detox box and I'm Brushes XO are 50% off (no promo needed)


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Memecat is back this weekend so you can earn 5 points for every $20.00 you spend.  Also, new Ariul detox box and I'm Brushes XO are 50% off (no promo needed)


Thanks for the info! I'm going to check this out. I like the brushes too. They are nice so I wouldn't mind getting a few more.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2015)

I found the cat! I've been having fun looking for it this morning. I added things to my cart and now I just have to decide what products to take out so I'm not spending so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 13, 2015)

25% off for $50+

Use code: INSOMNIA25


----------



## biancardi (Oct 14, 2015)

Memebox is carring recipe by nature again!  they have the slowganics cleanser &amp; the oil cleanser too!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 22, 2015)

Shara Shara box is back in stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Oct 22, 2015)

they also have the new cosrx low ph cleanser and make me lovely cream (is it a bb? a cc? I don't know - but I got that one! haha)


----------



## Saffyra (Oct 23, 2015)

I bought the cosrx cleanser earlier today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 27, 2015)

There is a new Egg-Tasic box if anyone is interested in some egg based products


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like they took the berry cleanser out of the Shara Shara box and replaced it with a sleeping pack. Must have had a lot of problems with that product!!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 5, 2015)

15% Off skincare items with code FALLSKIN15

This is the first order I have placed in 2 months.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

I have so much product right now!  It is tempting, but no.....


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I have so much product right now! It is tempting, but no.....


I bought 2 items I had been wanting but was waiting on a coupon code. Plus I still had 15 Memepoints to use so it was a good deal. They have been real stingy on the coupon codes lately.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2015)

memecat is back again this week!!   Between that and the fall sale promo, I picked up some more stuff!! haha


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Nov 10, 2015)

Just got an email that the value of Memepoints is changing to 10 Memepoints = $1 what a crock. No incentive to buy anymore.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 10, 2015)

yep...even their shipping has changed a bit (you could use memepoints &amp; coupons and if your original total was 30+, they wouldn't charge you for s/h - now they will if it is under 30.00)

Also, their referral program is broke, yet all of the information is in my account that I can refer people so they can get a 20% coupon .

On other news, Memebox just came out with TheYeon box, which is a lovely Jeju Hallabong collection.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 10, 2015)

Are they changing the way you earn points? So instead of earning 5 points for every $25 spent, will you now earn 50? If it's just a matter of adding a zero, I guess I don't care too much.

Debating on the new box - Biancardi - would you say it is worth it? I don't know anything about this company. I'm still a newbie!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 11, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Are they changing the way you earn points? So instead of earning 5 points for every $25 spent, will you now earn 50? If it's just a matter of adding a zero, I guess I don't care too much.
> 
> Debating on the new box - Biancardi - would you say it is worth it? I don't know anything about this company. I'm still a newbie!


yes, I think it is worth the price!  I purchased it myself - I have used 3 of the items in the past and I really enjoyed it.   I cannot post links to my blog or anything like that, but I have reviewed several of the yeon products personally.

I think with the memepoints they are going to devalue them.  I think going forward, it will still be 5 points or 10 points given.   I hope I am wrong, but I cannot see why they did this move in the first place at this time.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you! I was able to find your reviews  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. After I read them, it was pretty obvious that you enjoy this line!!


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 18, 2015)

They released a new box today curated by SkinandTonics and TheBeautyWolf! It comes with their new Korean Beauty Secrets book, too!!


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Memebox has their black friday deals https://us.memebox.com/black-friday-2015


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2015)

I just picked up the 100 days of masks vault.

Still in stock...but HURRY!!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 11, 2015)

They have a new Holiday vault box https://us.memebox.com/holiday-gift-guide-2015/new-boxes/holiday-vault-box


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like they have a Benton Box and Cosrx boxes available. If I didn't have so many products I would order one of these boxes or both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 15, 2015)

I just got the 50 days of Masks to go w/ the 100 days of Masks I got on Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's so sad how dead this thread is.....


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> It's so sad how dead this thread is.....


 I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2015)

I love the fact that Memebox really did bring the K-beauty to surface and they were one of the original companies to start the all the rage for k-beauty. Their boxes were amazing in the beginning. I'm so glad I got into using K-beauty products as a result of buying Memeboxes. I just can't believe how well k-beauty products perform over the western counterparts. I've used hundreds of skin care products over the years and just couldn't believe how K-beauty products can be so effective and still be reasonably priced. These days I mix K-beauty and mainstream products and I really like the results. The reason I don't stick to k-beauty exclusively is because I can't stick to any skin care product or brand too long. I always want to try the newest things. :lol:


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2015)

The Benton box is an AMAZING value!!  If I didn't already have a lot of the benton items, I would have purchased it.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Dec 17, 2015)

Memebox is carrying the ipsenature 5 Seeds Apple Water Brightening Scrub that I know a lot of people love.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Memebox has a new Gram BanBan mask coming out. Anyone else get the email?

Here is a picture


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2016)

Memebox has a new mini K-beauty box available for $16. Just wanted to pass on the info for anyone who might be interested

https://us.memebox.com/mini-k-beauty-box-2-0


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 17, 2016)

I bought a couple items yesterday. The first purchase I've made in 2 months from Memebox.

At the end of December, I pulled out all my products that expire in 2016. Wholly cow, it's about 150 things. I'm going to have to use face cleaners for body wash and face creams and essences for body lotion in order to get though all this. Either that or just try something for 2 weeks and then throw it away. And I also gave some away to a coworker. I have 3 big storage tubs with 2017 / 2018 stuff in them still.

I just saw that Ulta is caring Goodal product online only, not in stores. It says the items are excluded from coupons which doesn't seem right since Memebox puts them on sale and let's us use coupons.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 17, 2016)

I went through all my Memebox products last year and organized them. It was a lot too. I have so many masks still. I need to use a mask a day to try and use them up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> probably not good for my skin though. I've gotten some great products from Beauteque too so that doesn't help with trying to use up products and organize them. I really like the Missha products I've gotten from Sokoglam and directly from their website. Memebox has some Missha products too. If I wasn't on no buy and on complete product overload I would order a few things from Memebox.

Good to know about Goodall being available at Ulta. I really like their brightening essence. Target has some Missha products available online.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 20, 2016)

HELLO! I'm new to K beauty but love skin care. I see they added a few new boxes and am just wondering for a newbie if anyone had any recommendations. I have combo skin but not too sensitive. They all look soo good. Just wondering which boxes I should start with? Thank you!


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Jan 20, 2016)

Pixels said:


> HELLO! I'm new to K beauty but love skin care. I see they added a few new boxes and am just wondering for a newbie if anyone had any recommendations. I have combo skin but not too sensitive. They all look soo good. Just wondering which boxes I should start with? Thank you!


Welcome to the madness, LOL. I think you would like the Benton box. There are a lot of nice and effective products in it.

I have to check my stuff as I may get it myself if I am low on this brand. I have several products from this brand that I use quite regularly.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 21, 2016)

I really like Cosrx products.  The Cosrx box would be good and the botanical farm is good too. Too many to choose from.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Not quite as many as before when they had more boxes but still there are some good ones to start with.


----------



## Pixels (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks I like to try soo many of them but than again a lot of them have similar items and I don't want the goodies to just sit around forever in my stash.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Pixels said:


> Thanks I like to try soo many of them but than again a lot of them have similar items and I don't want the goodies to just sit around forever in my stash.


I have this problem. Trying to figure out how to use up the ones I have while wanting to try so many other things. I had to pause my Beauteque sub because I just have too many items to use. I'm trying to simplify my stuff this year and not add to the chaos but it's tough. I clearly have way too many beauty products and there is no end in sight. Being on no buy this month is helping but I still get subs which really defeats the purpose.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Memebox has 20% off their sale section with code sos20. The code ends 1/26. Just wanted to pass on the info to anyone who might be interested in ordering something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 25, 2016)

I just ordered Benton Box and few Lador hair masks. Can't wait to receive them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 3, 2016)

Memebox has new rubber masks by Lindsay available. https://us.memebox.com/brands/lindsay

Has anyone tried this brand before? Or rubber masks? They sound interesting.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2016)

30% off with code treatyoself30, just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is ordering something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> 30% off with code treatyoself30, just wanted to pass on the info in case someone is ordering something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, I got that email but you can only use it on the treat yourself section. Unfortunately there was nothing in there that was worth buying


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 5, 2016)

LoveSkinCare said:


> Yeah, I got that email but you can only use it on the treat yourself section. Unfortunately there was nothing in there that was worth buying


Thanks for the clarification. I must have missed that part. Sorry about that. I was just too excited to see the code.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 5, 2016)

Reija said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I must have missed that part. Sorry about that. I was just too excited to see the code.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Memebox has 35% off their animal masks with code spirit35 https://us.memebox.com/sale/find-your-spirit-animal


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2016)

There is a new fruit mask box available. Sounds pretty tempting. It's $34 for 30 masks. https://us.memebox.com/our-boxes/juice-box?pdref=category


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here is a picture of the fruit box


----------



## Pixels (Mar 8, 2016)

I might get it I have five dollars in points and LOVELY10 for 10 percent off.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 19, 2016)

Did anybody take advantage of Pony Effect mini brush set GWP offer? It does not appear in cart and there is no information on the minimum amount or whether it is Pony Effect purchase only or not.
I want to get it but am confused. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2016)

They will probably just add the brush set in your order. I remember them doing that before with their other promotions. I doubled checked the email they sent and there is no code for the set.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 19, 2016)

Reija said:


> They will probably just add the brush set in your order. I remember them doing that before with their other promotions. I doubled checked the email they sent and there is no code for the set.


Thanks Reija. Do I need to just add a Pony Effect item in my purchase in order to get this?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Thanks Reija. Do I need to just add a Pony Effect item in my purchase in order to get this?


I'm not sure, sorry! I think they just send it without adding it to cart. If you add it to cart you might get charged. Did you happen to try it @@pearldrop and see if adding it to cart works and price shows zero? Sorry it's been a while since I've ordered anything from them with a promo. If my memory serves me well it just gets added automatically when your order ships. Hopefully someone remembers for sure how it goes.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 20, 2016)

Reija said:


> I'm not sure, sorry! I think they just send it without adding it to cart. If you add it to cart you might get charged. Did you happen to try it @@pearldrop and see if adding it to cart works and price shows zero? Sorry it's been a while since I've ordered anything from them with a promo. If my memory serves me well it just gets added automatically when your order ships. Hopefully someone remembers for sure how it goes.


Sorry, I wasn't clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was just wondering if it's an exclusive GWP for Pony Effect purchases or any purchase would qualify. That item is not available for purchase anyway. I will just order and see. Definitely will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2016)

I thought it was with any purchase. Hope it goes well for you @@pearldrop!


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 20, 2016)

Reija said:


> I thought it was with any purchase. Hope it goes well for you @@pearldrop!


I just saw on their Instagram page that the GWP is only for Pony Effect new collection purchase.

There are two 10% codes right now: LOVELY10 and FIDDYSHAUL (only on full price items).

Also, if you use the phone app, they have some really good app only deals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks so much for the info @@pearldrop!!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Memebox has an Easter Egg hunt on their website for discounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Here is a mask deal from their IG that is for the app only.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 27, 2016)

Reija said:


> Memebox has an Easter Egg hunt on their website for discounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Were you able to find any? I couldn't see even one :/


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Were you able to find any? I couldn't see even one :/


I looked for a minute and couldn't find any. I'm trying to be good and not buy anything right now.


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 27, 2016)

I got Elizavecca 3-step blackhead solution set and used it for the first time last night, but it didn't do anything :/
I left the step 1 for 5 minutes, step 2 for 20 minutes, and step 3 for 10 minutes. Did anybody see success with this product?


----------



## pearldrop (Mar 27, 2016)

I received my both orders with Pony Effect GWP mini brush set yesterday and they are teeny-tiny. Haven't tried them yet, but hopefully they will make good eyeshadow brushes for travel or purse.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2016)

The few brushes I have from Memebox are great. I like the quality. Hope you'll like the brushes you got @@pearldrop even though they are tiny.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is a spoiler for the Memebox best hits skin care box


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 29, 2016)

Has anyone tried the J.One Jelly Pack? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## LisaLeah (Mar 30, 2016)

Stella A said:


> Has anyone tried the J.One Jelly Pack? Does it live up to the hype?


I wanted to love it but I don't. The texture is almost gummy it's that tacky. And when it settles in, (which it does in a few minutes) I don't see any much of a difference. Not really sure what the hype is all about.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 30, 2016)

@@LisaLeah Thanks for the info!


----------



## Geek2 (May 2, 2016)

I just read about the J One Jelly Pack and how it's suppose to be the next best thing to sheet masks since it has all the skin care ingredients in one (toner, moisturizer and a mask all in one). It also mentioned to apply a thin layer and use it as a primer since it's sticky. I might have to try this one of these days. I was looking at it on Sephora's site but haven't bought it yet. I'm all for a product that can do multiple things at once since I'm always short on time but the idea of stickiness is holding me back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 5, 2016)

The K Beauty mini travel kit is only $10 now!


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 6, 2016)

Okay ladies, if the boxes available right now, what would you recommend? I have combo to oily skin. I'm ordering the travel kit for sure.


----------



## pearldrop (May 6, 2016)

jmaddensgirl said:


> Okay ladies, if the boxes available right now, what would you recommend? I have combo to oily skin. I'm ordering the travel kit for sure.


Benton box is the best for combination skin, snail bee line is targeting oil and acne. If you didn't get it already, I definitely recommend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 6, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> Benton box is the best for combination skin, snail bee line is targeting oil and acne. If you didn't get it already, I definitely recommend it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I hadn't ordered yet.


----------



## Geek2 (May 6, 2016)

Memebox has a Cosrx Box 2.0 available for preorder for $40. They also have two Benton products for presale, an essence and an eye cream.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 8, 2016)

Placed my first order, super excited!!!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 8, 2016)

Nice @@jmaddensgirl!! So excited for you!!


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2016)

Memebox has a new Elizavecca box out. Just wanted to pass the info along in case someone is interested


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (May 20, 2016)

Could someone send me a Memebox referral link? I have quite a few things I would like to get soon and would appreciate the 20% off. Plus I figured somebody could benefit from referring me!


----------



## pearldrop (May 21, 2016)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> Could someone send me a Memebox referral link? I have quite a few things I would like to get soon and would appreciate the 20% off. Plus I figured somebody could benefit from referring me!


You can use mine, if you like.

Thank you &lt;3

http://share.memebox.com/x/DO6tD1


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (May 21, 2016)

pearldrop said:


> You can use mine, if you like.
> 
> Thank you &lt;3
> 
> http://share.memebox.com/x/DO6tD1


Someone private messaged me with one already. If I decide to make two purchases and sign up twice I will use yours later as well! Thank you!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Jun 2, 2016)

My package from Memebox came today! 

-Elizavecca Hell Pore Control Hyaluronic Acid 97%

-PONY x MEMEBOX Pony Shine Easy Glam 3 Eyeshadow Quad #03 Orange Bloom

-PONY EFFECT Favorite Fluid Lip Tint #Simon Pure

-Cosrx Acne Pimple Master Patch - 24 ea

-Etude House Tint My Brows #2 Light Brown

I just finished peeling off the brow tint and they look great! I only lost a total of three hairs. The light brown ended up looking exactly like what I thought it would from the pictures I found. It works for me but I definitely don't think it looks brown. It's more of a warm light copper color which is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 3, 2016)

A great order @@Sakura Chiyo!! Thanks for sharing. Enjoy!!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Memebox has a summer essential box available $12 that looks like a good mix of products https://us.memebox.com/summer-essentials-box

Also they have a new Secret A watermelon gel for $8. It looks pretty interesting. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Memebox has new waterproof eye shadow sticks out. They look interesting.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Memebox has a Urban Dollkiss box for $19.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jul 4, 2016)

I love K beauty! I almost got the Sephora play! box when they took me off the wait list but then I realized I would rather spend my money on K beauty so I placed a MeMebox order! Yay! I got the summer essentials box and a baby feet peeling mask. I'm a little nervous about my skin randomly peeling but it should be worth it. They also had a free lotus sheet mask that I added to my cart. I've never tried a lotus one.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 4, 2016)

Memebox quietly backed out on the free shipping for everyone thing they announced less than a month ago. Now they charge more than before on orders below $35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 4, 2016)

What a bummer @@pearldrop! Thanks for the info. I was just looking at some of the new masks on their site yesterday but didn't realize the shipping thing since I didn't add anything to cart and checkout.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Memebox has a Halloween box available for pre-sale. Thoughts? Anyone ordering this?




https://us.memebox.com/our-boxes/halloween-box-pre-sale


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 10, 2016)

Memebox Doorbuster days sale section has great deals https://us.memebox.com/sale/doorbusters-days?ref=banner
I ordered 80% of what they have on the list (Oops!) yesterday.

If you're over $35 priority shipping is for free, under $35 they even charge for standard shipping.

Sale ends tomorrow, so hurry if you are planning to order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Dec 17, 2016)

I did another meme box order. And I'm not ashamed of it. I didn't even tell you about the one in October but I'm not going there. I got the that time of the month kit. Came with 5 sheet masks, cat ear headband and chocolate for $12. And the wacky wonders bag. which is a foot peel, mint tea tree toner, collagen jelly pack, jelly body wash, blackhead strip, snowflake whipping cleanser with whip maker tool for $30 but after a coupon and using my points I paid $.80 for the entire order!!! Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Memebox has a new mask set for $20. It comes with a cute notebook too. I still have sheet masks to use but if I didn't, I would probably be considering ordering this. The carbonated mask is a good one too that is part of the set.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2017)

It looks like Memebox is phasing out Memeboxes. There's now no mention of them on their site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Saffyra said:


> It looks like Memebox is phasing out Memeboxes. There's now no mention of them on their site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


oh wow. Thanks for the info! It's so strange that a company would change a business model so much when the old one seemed to work so well. When they first released their boxes and shipped them from Korea, they were amazing. The assortment of the boxes was outstanding which made their popularity grow so quickly. I loved ordering those boxes and didn't mind the wait. Then they changed their business and started shipping from the US with less amount of boxes available and now this. I wonder why the change when it seems like there is or was an audience and a need for how they were doing business before.


----------



## Saffyra (Jan 9, 2017)

I guess they're making $150 million a year in sales although it says they still aren't profitable (yet). They expect to be profitable this year, though, moving away from subscription boxes to in house brands and brick and mortar stores. 

Interesting to note they got $66 million in venture funding in august.


----------



## pearldrop (Jan 11, 2017)

Saffyra said:


> It looks like Memebox is phasing out Memeboxes. There's now no mention of them on their site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I noticed before they remove the "Boxes" menu when they don't have any of the boxes in stock. They put the menu back once they have at least one box available. This may not be a sign that they are fazing boxes out, but I do agree that they have been introducing much less boxes in the past year :/

Hope they bring them back and at the similar price point they had in the past.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like they have a new Me To Me box so I guess boxes are not out of the selection, at least not yet.


----------



## Stella Bella (Mar 7, 2017)

FYI, Memebox sent out the following email today:

_March 7, 2017

We are announcing some upcoming changes at Memebox. On May 1, we will reveal a new way for you to discover and shop the entire world of Korean beauty with better content, including more ingredient and formulation information, education on your skin type, relevant reviews, and product videos. In order to do this, many of the products on our site will be sold and shipped to you by our partner retailers rather than by Memebox directly. As part of this change, all Memepoints and loyalty program statuses will expire on April 30, 2017, and we will honor all Memepoint redemptions on our site until then. In order to show our appreciation for you, we have added 100 Memepoints ($5) to your account, which you can use until April 30, 2017.

You will also start to see some exciting changes to our site between now and May 1. We'll be greatly increasing our product selection with links to shop with our partners, more available information, and new features that will help you save your favorite products. There's much more to come, so stay tuned!

*Why are we doing this?*

In the journey to provide you a fun and personable Korean beauty shopping experience, we have enjoyed making you smile -- from cute, fun packaging to introducing new holy grails into your beauty routine. More and more, we’ve heard you voice some challenges. You feel indecisive about products because you’re not sure which is best for your skin. You’re unsure how your skin will react to new and perhaps “strange” ingredients. You don’t fully understand a product because instruction and ingredient labels are in Korean.

We see these as opportunities to be a better beauty partner. We believe beauty information should be smart, simple, and personalized. We want to make beauty information more accessible, reliable, and actionable so we’re taking big steps to make this happen.

This will also have a positive impact on our in-house brands, Pony Effect, nooni, and I’M Meme. Through engaging more with you, we’ll have better feedback to give our brand teams to innovate new products you need at the right time. We can also increase our availability across multiple channels, giving you more options to shop for our brands which will remain available for sale directly online and offline, even after May 1.

As always, we want to express our heartfelt gratitude for entrusting us to be a part of your beauty journey. We could not have grown Memebox into what it is today without you. We remain committed to becoming your favorite destination for discovering beauty, and we're excited to take this next step with you.

Thank you,

Dino Ha, CEO

You can refer to our FAQ here. For any other questions you may have, you can contact our awesome MemeSupport team via email at [email protected]. We’ll be more than happy to help you!_


----------



## kbeautyjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello Guys, I am new here  :hugs3:

I was into memebox two years ago and stopped now I wanted to make a purchase and I couldn't find any boxes on their website. Quite weird I was probably living in a hole :ashamed: 

I am looking for a box to subscribe to, one of my friends suggested me JoahBox. I will update you if I make a decision.  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------

